# What soapy thing have you done today?



## FlybyStardancer

So I'm just wondering what stages everyone's at.  I'm a curious little cat, I am.

For myself, I'm waiting for my most recent batch of bar soap to firm up (trying to give it 24 hours before I even touch it, since the soapcalc numbers put it just shy of the 'ideal' hardness range). In addition I fiddled around with the liquid soap I made yesterday (a good chunk of it didn't dissolved, and I was seeing if that was because there wasn't enough water to dilute it all... sure enough that was the problem so it was diluted and added to the bottle holding the rest of it).

And right now I have a tea going that will eventually be strained and frozen, to be used when I make my shampoo bar. Still need to get to my aunt's to pick her citrus trees... But at least I can have the liquid ready to go! I measured out 1/2 oz of dried marshmallow root, 1 1/2 cups water (both weighed to the gram), and then for kicks I tossed in one bag each of Bigelow's Chammomile Lemon and I Love Lemon teas. I'm going to be infusing both chamomile and lemon into the oils, and needed to use the teas anyways (and I don't drink tea). Win-win, right? I might not need all of the tea for the shampoo bar (I'll only be using about 500g oils after all), but at least I'll have it done.


----------



## Derpina Bubbles

I cleaned 200 and eleventy million soap utensils, pots, pans and bowls.  I may have fudged the numbers there. I think there was more. Felt like it anyway .  Cleaning up because the Mother-In-Law is coming to stay. She will be doing her not so subtle inspection. Kill. Me. Now.


----------



## FlybyStardancer

Oh, I feel you! I've been having to clean too, though the friends coming over this weekend aren't the taskmasters that your MIL sounds like! And cleaning is my least-favorite thing... Heh


----------



## ilovesoap2

Derpina Bubbles said:


> She will be doing her not so subtle inspection. Kill. Me. Now.



You could put her to work


----------



## Seawolfe

Derpina Bubbles said:


> Cleaning up because the Mother-In-Law is coming to stay. She will be doing her not so subtle inspection. Kill. Me. Now.


Cleaning before she comes is very selfish of you! You are robbing her of her chance to feel superior and showing you how to do it right. 
This worked on my ex MIL until she caught on...

Edit to add what soapy thing I've done today. I fondled my curing soaps, tracked my shipment from SMR and stalked the forum. Oh and.inspected the rosemary and orange peel oil infusions, checked on the orange peel & alcohol extraction experiments. Slow day, home sick.


----------



## FlybyStardancer

I hope you feel better soon, Seawolfe! Being sick is no fun. 

I just checked on the soap I made yesterday... Still pretty soft. This will probably be a two-day batch, or more. And I strained the tea. Lost about 3 oz to evaporation and rehydrating botanicals, but I still have more than I need for the shampoo bar. Will have to figure out what to do with the rest...


----------



## jenneelk

Did soap nuts tea... gross gross gross. Smell is awful. Lids been on the pot all day until I decide to deal with it. Sure hope it turns out good and soap is bubbly in the end. LOL


----------



## wolfsnaps

I am waiting for my second batch ever to harden...going on 48 hours. I can see how addicting this could be though.


when you wash stuff, don;t you just do it right away or is it better to wait?


----------



## Derpina Bubbles

wolfsnaps said:


> I am waiting for my second batch ever to harden...going on 48 hours. I can see how addicting this could be though.
> 
> 
> when you wash stuff, don;t you just do it right away or is it better to wait?



It's a good addiction! 

 Nope to washing up straight away.  Wipe off as much batter as possible then leave everything until it's saponified.  Much easier to clean and better for your drains. Throw any rags in the wash after waiting too.  Just don't wipe bulky bits up with rags. Use paper towel for that and toss em. I feel so Martha Stewartish right now.


----------



## MzMolly65

I cut a loaf into bars, stalked the forum and did the most important thing I could do with soap .. took a bath!!!


----------



## Susie

I have a 2lb batch of Lavender/Peppermint soap sitting on the counter wrapped in a towel going through gel phase.  I am not fond of the scent, but my daughter requested it.  I made both of us some lip balm also.  Hers has peppermint EO in it.  

I will probably get lots of flack for this, but this is how I clean up my soaping.  I make sure my sinks are free of dishes that we eat out of and the dishwasher is also.  

I pour about half a sink of really hot water with about a pint of vinegar added to it.  I scrape every last gram I can get of soap out of my bowl, and off my SB, and off the spatula.  I then wipe everything down with paper towels to remove all possible residue.  Then they get rinsed with LOTS of HOT water at full force.  Then into the vinegar sink they go.  They get swished and washed thoroughly with a plastic scrubbing brush.  All of this with gloves still on.  Rinsed again, then run through the dishwasher.  

I am making liquid soap when my new pH meter comes in, so I am going to do some testing of the vinegar water before and after washing my soaping stuff just to see.


----------



## FlybyStardancer

Susie said:


> I have a 2lb batch of Lavender/Peppermint soap sitting on the counter wrapped in a towel going through gel phase.  I am not fond of the scent, but my daughter requested it.  I made both of us some lip balm also.  Hers has peppermint EO in it.



What does lavender and peppermint smell like together? I'm not a big fan of lavender, but I don't think I've ever smelled it mixed with mint, and I love mint. (I'm just in a bigger citrus kick right now. lol)


----------



## Sagebrush

Today, I made a rose clay and peppermint EO layer of what will be a two-layered soap bar (the other half will be oatmeal stout and cocoa powder). It's a perfect V-Day soap, but a little late. Oh, well.
I also bought some trays for the metal shelving unit my husband bought me for Christmas to store my curing soaps on.


----------



## fuzz-juzz

I have cut up BB wasabi loaf and made WSP Verbena FO soap today. I used CM and calendula petals. I tried to color it with yellow but FO gave it a pretty lime green tinge which I really like. Whole house smells amazing but of course I can't cut until tomorrow.


----------



## Susie

FlybyStardancer said:


> What does lavender and peppermint smell like together? I'm not a big fan of lavender, but I don't think I've ever smelled it mixed with mint, and I love mint. (I'm just in a bigger citrus kick right now. lol)



I do not care for either scent, to be honest.  But, she loves them.  I used peppermint on a 2:1 ratio to the lavender.  It smelled too "what the heck is that?" with a 1:1 ratio.  This way it is peppermint with a hint of the lavender.


----------



## Ruthie

I delivered 5 bars.  Does that count?  It is a pretty big deal, since 
1) this lady begs me for my shampoo bar and 
2) I've been trying to get it to her for over a week but things keep getting in the way.  Parent conferences at work, ice storms, sick hubby, etc.


----------



## karenbeth

I received some new supplies. Yay!!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

Checked out activity on my facebook page and blog, trawled (hopefully not trolled!) the forum.  Might well work out the recipe for the walnut oil soap and pumpkin seed oil soap.


----------



## seven

had a few batches of lavender soap which my mom requested for her friends. she was adamant that i put the buds inside the soap coz she likes it. i told her it wasnt a good idea, yet i complied. now i gotta deal with lotsa bars that has these disgusting drag marks that i gotta clean up! pissed!

other than that, got quite a few eos to try, a couple of new molds, and my single wire cutter has arrived. i have a lot of things to play with, yay!

oh, and a 100 piece guest soap order that i gotta finish in a week. thank god it's mp!

life is quite busy in my lil soapy kingdom


----------



## shunt2011

Unmolded my ice cream soap that I made on Monday along with some cupcake soaps. Had to work late so wasn't able to get any other soaping in.


----------



## northernsoap

Just did a clear test for my glycerin base LS that thickened today - came out 90 percent clear - that's way better than yesterday.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

Update - based on the PKO/CO Shea/Palm disucssion, I'm looking at soapcalc figures to compare butters to oils and so on to see about getting similar results but using less of the expensive stuff.  Geeky AND soapy


----------



## Cococamila

I don't make soap but last night I was watching soap TV channel with my 13 yo son and he wants to make soap. He now knows the difference between CP and MP and knows a few suppliers and even thought we need to buy utensils from the dollar store. I'm buying him an MP kit. He was very attentive watching the videos. he never pays this much attention to anything other then his video games. I'm excited to have found something that he is interested in other than his video games. Thank you girls. If it wasn't for this wonderful forum and your awesome creations I wouldn't have gained interest in soap.


----------



## honeysuds

Unmolded my 2nd batch of salt bars, used Pink Himalayan salt and scented with Satsuma FO, smells wonderful cant wait til they cure!!! I also sniffed all the other bars I currently have on the rack...aloe mint, tomato soup, banana coconut milk. Lastly, I went to my "to make" list and crossed off the salt bar, then checked which ones I had left for this month (OMH, and PB&J). I *think* I'll take a soap break after those two, enjoy using what I've made, and start wrapping things up to prep for moving.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

Cococamila said:


> ........Thank you girls..........



Ahem!


----------



## Cococamila

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Ahem!




Sorry and gentlemen


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

I look forward to seeing what he (and you!) come up with - great to find something that interests him and does more than build strong thumbs and an aversion to fresh air in kids!


----------



## ilovesoap2

I'm still studying soap making.
Sometimes I feel like I'm procrastinating but truly every
time I come on here I learn something that seem simple
but if not for here I would not have known.
For instance I love everything picked up and clean in
the kitchen so I would have been inclined to soap, pour
and clean up.  Thanks to this thread, I know to clean away
as much soap as possible then let the soaping items
sit around a day or two and then wash.


----------



## MarisaJensen

We're moving to a bigger place so we can make more soap. I took advantage and ordered bulk everything... hubs will probably kill me but at least we will be clean and the house will smell delicious. Also cleaned soap-ware... nightmare but happy.


----------



## jules92207

Just made Genny's Shampoo bar HPCP and used it last night - absolutely fabulous! I can't believe how much body my hair has today, and my hair was squeaky clean as I rinsed. I don't do a vinegar rinse either so just the shampoo. Amazing!!!


----------



## QueenBeeSoap

Just unmolded two batches that I made on Sunday night. One is hot chocolate soap (complete with soap marshmallows embedded on top!), and the second is a soap I made with blood orange FO and freshly grated orange peel.  I can't wait to cut them!  The hot chocolate soap will be ready to cut today, but the orange soap will need an extra day or so.



jules92207 said:


> Just made Genny's Shampoo bar HPCP and used it last night - absolutely fabulous! I can't believe how much body my hair has today, and my hair was squeaky clean as I rinsed. I don't do a vinegar rinse either so just the shampoo. Amazing!!!



I made Genny's shampoo bar (CP) a couple of weeks ago, and am still waiting for it to cure.  I'm glad to hear that you liked it!  I would never have thought I'd like a shampoo bar, but had to give it a try after reading all of the rave reviews.


----------



## FlybyStardancer

Okay, did a couple things so far... First I put in an order for more supplies, mostly color and fragrance samples... I was trying to stick to uncented or EOs, but I broke down. I love scent! *sob* Heh. Even the samples are good for at least two batches each, with the size of batches I make. Or more, if I want to mix them together! (Which honestly, I likely will.)

I also bagged up the frozen marshmallow tea, for when I want to use it. I can't believe how hard it was to get those cubes out of the tray! I think I might play around with freezing other liquids, just so I'll have them ready to play with. Coffee I'll get from work (we rarely use the whole carafe on weekends), and I have a bunch of Lipton left over from when my parents lived here that my friends will not touch. Might as well use it for soap! (Yes, that is my thought process.

As an aside... Does anyone was and reuse nylon stockings that were used for straining liquids or oils?


----------



## lsg

Not any for a couple of days.  I am busy playing with my Cricut Expressions.  I feel like a kid in a toy shop.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

jules92207 said:


> Just made Genny's Shampoo bar HPCP and used it last night ................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is HPCP?
Click to expand...


----------



## rsupisces

Today I played on soapcalc for a few minutes.   Debated whether I should buy the soapmaker program.   Stalked the forum.   Didn't make any soap since I had homework to turn in.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

rsupisces said:


> ............Debated whether I should buy the soapmaker program....................


 
I just had a look at that, read through the description and thought "I can make a database to do that...............and that....................and that.............soapcalc does that.................and my database could do that..........."

I might use that argument to convice The Admirable Lady to let me buy this - 
http://www.amazon.de/Digitale-Tischwaage-Laborwaage-Pr%C3%A4zisionswaage-Feinwaage/dp/B004S6JHMO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1392215648&sr=8-1&keywords=3kg+0.1g+waage

a 3kg limit scale with 0.1g increments!  Why do I get so excited about things like that........?


----------



## Saponista

I get excited about equally silly soap making things, the thought of a balance that weighs down to 0.1g increments would be amazing and so useful.


----------



## Tienne

A while back I had made a 4-coloured soap, (white, orange, yellow and red) that riced on me when I added the F.O.   I had already split the batter and added colours before I added the F.O, so it was too late to just HP the batch as a whole or it would have come out spam coloured. It really p***** me off, so I just poured the muck anyway, but now I'm stuck ten bars of this spiteful soap that I need to recycle. The soap is nice and creamy and is perfectly usable, it just looks horrible to me with all those little pale dots in it. Ugh! A non-soaper probably wouldn't know there was anything wrong with the soap, _but_ _*I* know!_ So, I've spent the last two or three days shredding, chopping, dicing and slicing this soap from hell and then trying to come up with a host of different embed designs and do-overs I can make to get the soap used up, without getting too many soaps that look similar. Man oh man, how can ten bars leave one with so many shreds and chips?!? I swear these soap shreds can replicate themselves... like bacteria.  There always seems to be more of them every time I look! I am still angry and offended by the nerve of this soap to screw itself up like it did and just looking at it makes me want to throw it all out the window, but I am too much of a cheapskate to do that. I have to get this soap out of the way and get something done with it, because somehow it seems to be _demanding_ my attention and won't let me forget about it and it's keeping me from making the soaps I really want to make and all the while my to-do list is growing at breakneck speed!

The soap is cursed! I'll betcha it won't let me re-do it without causing me grief. *Sigh* I hate this soap with a passion and...  I just want my life back.  
.


----------



## rsupisces

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> I just had a look at that, read through the description and thought "I can make a database to do that...............and that....................and that.............soapcalc does that.................and my database could do that..........."
> 
> I might use that argument to convice The Admirable Lady to let me buy this -
> http://www.amazon.de/Digitale-Tischwaage-Laborwaage-Pr%C3%A4zisionswaage-Feinwaage/dp/B004S6JHMO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1392215648&sr=8-1&keywords=3kg+0.1g+waage
> 
> a 3kg limit scale with 0.1g increments!  Why do I get so excited about things like that........?



I wish I had the ability to make my own database.  I will eventually take the easy way out and purchase the program. 

You have also reminded me that I need a new scale.   The one I currently have weighs 0.0 ounces.


----------



## seven

TEG, that scale looks divine! *drools*

Today, i'm still busy making more mp base and finishing my guest soap order. 65 more to go. 

i also want to make more gm and dsm soaps, but is currently stuck in the inspiration department. guess i need to dig in to pinterest to look for some ideas..

with soapmaker, even if you purchased it and there's an update, you still gotta pay to upgrade, right?


----------



## QueenBeeSoap

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> jules92207 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just made Genny's Shampoo bar HPCP and used it last night ................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is HPCP?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it stands for hot process crock pot method. If not, hopefully jules will clarify.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

Of course!  I always associate CP with cold process and HP with a crockpot or any other source of heating with out thinking of a distinction between crock pot or saucepan, so was thinking Hot Process Cold Process ?!?!?!?! and getting myself rather confused.  Not helped by the fact that they are slow cookers, not crock pots.............


----------



## jules92207

QueenBeeSoap said:


> The Efficacious Gentleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jules92207 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just made Genny's Shampoo bar HPCP and used it last night ................
> 
> I think it stands for hot process crock pot method. If not, hopefully jules will clarify.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry for the confusion, I think I read somewhere that was the acronym for the hot process crock pot process so I've been using it, but I suppose just HP will probably suffice. :razz:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## FlybyStardancer

Checked the most recent batch of soap (made Monday). Still doesn't seem hard enough to unmold and cut. Aaaaaaaaah! I'm going crazy wanting to see how the swirls came out!


----------



## songwind

I ordered a couple hundred dollars worth of oils, scents and lye.


----------



## seven

this thread is slowly becoming the unofficial soaping diary thread 

well, this is what i've done today.. finally finished my guest soap order. now i am free to do whatever i want.. next is another pt batch, and i wanna start using the tomato red color i just got. excited to finally have a true red... finally!


----------



## DJHollyJ

rebatching... meh.


----------



## Candybee

CPHP = cold process hot process (this can be any heat source to cook the soap; crockpot, oven, double boiler)
CPOP = cold process oven process
RTCP = room temperature cold process

Today sadly was not a soapmaking day. I had to shovel tons of snow off my driveway left from PAX's flyover the eastern seaboard. Thanks a ton PAX!


----------



## Tienne

I finally got my act together and made a soap today, re-using two chopped up bars of the soap from hell. Two down, eight to go!


----------



## FlybyStardancer

More prep work today. Got a few lemons from my aunt's tree (along with oranges for eating, and grapefruit to give to a friend). The lemons were zested and juiced (though not much juice... only 2/3 cup from 5 lemons). Zest is spread out on wax paper on a baking sheet and placed on top of the fridge to dry, so I can infuse oil with it. (Unless fresh zest can be infused into oil? I was planning on doing a hot fast-infusion and using the oil pretty quickly.)

Juice is going to be frozen. I also made a strong tea with DI water to freeze, so it can be used sometime for soap.

Out of pure curiosity, I did a search on the citric acid content of lemons. I found this abstract from the NIH, and according to them lemons have 1.44g citric acid per oz of juice! I did the math and that means for the bastille recipe I came up with for my most recent batch of soap (40% OO, 35% Soybean, 20% CO, 5% Castor, 500g, 6% SF, 38% water), if I replaced all the water with lemon juice, I'd have 9.65g citric acid! That is nearly double the amount of pure citric acid I added. Now, I know citric acid isn't the only acid in lemon juice (Vit C, aka ascorbic acid, jumps to mind), but it would give a ballpark idea for how to adjust the amount of lye to get the superfat I want.

ETA: Also, I checked the batch I made Monday. STILL seems too soft to unmold. Granted, I used full water and had 80% soft oils (between olive, soy, and castor). I expected a longer time to unmold, but I'm starting to get antsy. How much longer will I have to wait?!


----------



## honeysuds

Yesterday I made purple potato soap, today I gave hubby his Valentines day gift which was Tomato Soup soap. Guess he liked it, he shoved his nose in the bars and took a big whiff, then grabbed a bar to put in his shower dish :smile: In truth, its the first bar I've made specifically for him, usually he uses whatever I have on hand. I may do an HP oatmeal, goat milk, and honey tomorrow as hubs will be working all day. And lastly my pb&j soap. Then I'm taking a long break...I think roblem:


----------



## hismrsfinnegan

*Today I . . .*

I finally cut my latest bar which was a special order in Blackberry Sage.  I am thrilled since it is my best swirl to date and I just love the fragrance and my micas aren't fading! (yay).

I am opening a bottle of beer tonight to get it to start going flat.  Making a beer soap tomorrow. 

Planning on getting two friends lined up for scheduling parties for me. We are ready to beat the winter blues by beating up on a groundhog!

Got my ducks in a row (literally) to start making Easter soaps.

I finally ordered Monkey Farts fragrance and a new red Mica from my supplier. 

I am also planning a very special soap for my sister for her 10th wedding anniversary coming up.  

The only other thing I need to do is get a bunch of labels printed so I can get all my wrapped soaps labeled and packed.  

Then, I can go to sleep!


----------



## yadonm

I made a chocolate mint soap and aloe soap.  I started some infusions and I worked on my cigar bands.


----------



## kazmi

Made a 5 lb batch of soap and then played with my FO shipment from BB (bought a few from their FO sale).  I love opening up new FO and smelling them for the first time.  Almost as exciting as getting to cut soap after waiting patiently to see how your swirls came out........


----------



## jules92207

Dear Soap Diary -

Overcame a few hurdles today - made my first milk soap, which was actually my old breastmilk frozen, which also made it my first CP soap. Scary and exciting!

Also learned not to leave lye out uncovered. Almost a catastrophe there.

It was quite a day.


----------



## cmzaha

Yesterday I made 10 lbs of my Cervasa Hemp Swirl with beer aloe and banana. Today I sold soap


----------



## seven

whaddaya know.. the electricity was off when i woke up today, so of course no soaping time for me. now, i am at the mall with my fiancee to see robocop and all i can think of is when can we go home?!


----------



## honeysuds

Jules, glad to see you did the breast milk soap! 

Today is definitely a soapy day. OMH scented with pumpkin pecan waffles is the order of the day.


----------



## GrantLee63

I tried my newly acquired hand-held steamer on a couple curing batches to remove ash ... Not as effective as I thought it would be.


----------



## paillo

So far I've beveled and stamped my first attempt at a tiger swirl, in lemongrass and litsea EOs, chlorella and Brazilian yellow clay for color. I didn't use enough of a contrasting color for the yellows, and my swirl is too shallow, but at least I understand how to do this fun technique now. Will be making more tiger swirls tonight, and two batches of doggie soap with soapnut tea.

It's also a feltie day, I can't seem to keep these critters in stock. The firecracker one is Sweet Orange and Chile FO, fiber from Calico Farms on Etsy, the blue is Lavender Lime EOs with fiber from Molly Girl Yarns on Etsy. Obviously I'm having a fun soaping weekend 

The pics are lousy, blurry and dull, tried the tablet camera instead of my trusty Android smartphone. Ah well, will reshoot later.


----------



## seven

finally got to make soap! a small pt batch is currently in the mold. looks ok, the mold is a bit hot to the touch, hope it won't overheat or make any funky cracks. 3:04AM, still contemplating whether i should make another batch tonight.. hmmm, think i'll go to bed. have too many ideas in my head that i don't know how to put them into action. i think i better sleep it off for the night. usually, if my mind is too full of ideas, the end result is a disaster..


----------



## FlybyStardancer

3:04 AM? Wow, I thought I stayed up late! Yes, it sounds like some sleep would be a good idea before you make the next batch!


----------



## cmzaha

I am working on a cucumber seaweed soap today with tea tree and lime. Lauric is a 4 myristic 2 should and superfat 7. With Palm, lard, olive, castor, coconut, kokum butter and avocado oils. The lard is infused with rosemary. Might be an interesting soapie


----------



## songwind

It's a busy soap day for me.

I washed the tops of my last batch of soap to get rid of the soda ash. It should be ready to use in about a week.

I plan to make more soap later this evening.

And I started moving my soap stuff into the Soap Lair, also known as the laundry room.


----------



## Belinda02

Made my first pine tar. Looks like brownies.  Because so many have problems with cleanup oiled all my tools.  Clean up was easy.  Seems to be getting steadily harder. Smell isn't bad but my smeller isn't sensitive.


----------



## paillo

songwind said:


> It's a busy soap day for me.
> 
> I washed the tops of my last batch of soap to get rid of the soda ash. It should be ready to use in about a week.
> 
> I plan to make more soap later this evening.
> 
> And I started moving my soap stuff into the Soap Lair, also known as the laundry room.



Ah, the laundry room must double as your Man Cave :lolno:


----------



## Dennis

paillo said:


> Ah, the laundry room must double as your Man Cave :lolno:



Hey, I'll take the laundry room!  Soap making equipment, tv mounted on wall, sink, chair, little tiny fridge and lockable door.  Stay out!  :smile:


----------



## reinbeau

I've got a batch of snow soap in the oven wrapped up (oven is off) and am now onto a beer soap.  The blizzard is raging out there, we'll see if I keep power tonight.  The beer soap, if it gets all the way made, will go out into the snow to stay cold


----------



## Aunt Polly

Concocted batch of CP using Ocean Rain FO from WSP. Major acceleration!!  Glopped into mold and swirled with spoon. Put it to bed......will see what's what tomorrow. 
Trimmed batch of Mango-Papaya. 
Lurked on Soaping101 Study hall on FB.


----------



## Lbrown123

Also waiting to unmold three different soaps and a few samples. I sniff them hourly and am contemplating staying up and making more tonight. I probably shouldn't because I have things I need to get done but its calling to me... I will try....to...resist....


----------



## FlybyStardancer

Aunt Polly said:


> Concocted batch of CP using Ocean Rain FO from WSP. Major acceleration!!  Glopped into mold and swirled with spoon. Put it to bed......will see what's what tomorrow.



That's one of the scents I ordered from WSP to try... Looks like I'll have to HP that when I try it!


----------



## Aunt Polly

Yeah, SSRF reviews said it accelerates, but of course I had to try it anyway! ☺


----------



## Belinda02

Worked on a body butter. Cocoa butter came yesterday and added a little. 5 days of body butter on my hands and they look better than they have in years. Years of commercial lotions seem to be more drying than moisturizing.


----------



## FlybyStardancer

Soap I made last week STILL isn't ready to unmold. I'm about ready to toss it into the freezer for a day and unmold then.

And I emptied a tissue box today, so I made that into a loaf mold. It measures roughly similar to the WSP/Crafter's Choice loaf mold, at least on paper. Heh. Given the size of the batches I make, it'll be more like a slab mold sometimes. Oh well, we'll see. lol


----------



## songwind

I got my oil order in today!




I was sort of surprised that the stearic acid completely fills the larger box at the back.

I also converted my logo graphic for my website to vector for better printability and scaling.


----------



## softpinklove

Hi I'm new here. I am packing some baby duckie soaps that I did for a baby shower to mail them off today. I have a soap loaf that's curing but should be able to pop it out in a couple of hours. I also cubed up about 3 bars for free samples and will take them to the local pharmacy where I sell my soaps.


----------



## shunt2011

Made shave soap and waiting to unmold it.  Need to light a fire under my behind and get 200 bars of soap labeled for a show a week from Saturday.  Also need to package cupcake and ice cream soaps....


----------



## seven

made my 1st ombre soap yesterday and i think i cut it too soon! grrrr!! it's full of ddm, yikes!

tonight, i'm supposed to do a few samples for a lady who's having a bday on april and want party favors.


----------



## mechanolatry

Let's see.... today so far I've cleaned a dishwasher full of soap utensils and molds. My technique is I rinse everything really well in very hot water, add around 1/2 the detergent I would normally and a scoop of citric acid. With my hard water + old dishwasher it's the best way to get all of the dusty soap residue off. 

I then checked on a soap I made yesterday, but it def. needs more time before cutting. I'm so impatient!

Later I planned on: starting the process of switching my eyeshadow recipes from scoops to grams, making a whipped body butter test recipe, and making a 1 lb new soap recipe. I've been feeling pretty down lately; the last 3 soap batches I made failed. Two were lye-heavy and one was a liquid soap that never reached trace. I finally figured out it was my scale and I replaced it, but ouch! what an expensive mistake. I've made a least a hundred batches, and only 1 of those was a total loss until now. Bummed still.


----------



## seven

this fo is very weird. it's a fast mover, up to the point where the soap hardened so fast i was able to unmold in just 1 hour? Kitten Love? lol


----------



## Soapsense

Ocean Rain is that the one that smells like Lever 2000?  If that's the one, I had a slight bit of acceleration but not too bad.  I love that smell.


----------



## eyeroll

I'm getting ready to make my first ever beer soap. Squeeeeee!  SO. EXCITED.


----------



## seven

doing my first ls as we speak. doing half water half glycerin. took a while to trace. having a ciggie break while waiting for my sb to cool down..


----------



## Susie

It is supposed to rain today, so I am going to do a lemongrass EO CP soap to mix the ugly confetti soap into.  Lemongrass/mint should not be too bad.  Trying hard to wait to take yesterday's batch out of the mold to let it finish setting up.  I did my first attempt at room temp non-gelled, so no idea how long it should take.  Any ideas?  There is no room in the freezer, so I can only hasten it by putting it in the fridge, would that work?


----------



## crey15

Sounds like it would smell
Delicious. U could add ginger or coconut milk and make a Thai soup inspired soap. Im a chef professionally so always think with my stomach. Haha


----------



## Miz Jenny

CPRT double butter soap with Orchid fo from NDA. Smells delish. Pink swirls on top using squeeze bottle. Put leftover batter in cowboy boots molds so I'll have 3 pink cowboy boots soaps. Gonna call the soap Pink Orchid.


----------



## crey15

Just bought 2.5 lbs of pink Himalayan salt from the supermarket ( sprouts) in the bulk section for $2/lb!! Almost screamed in joy when I saw the price . Hahha this ties back to the grocery store post - my shopping was slowed down by my soaping dreams


----------



## FlybyStardancer

Went shopping today! Got gloves and oils for soaping. (Sadly, I couldn't even find the non-certified kirkland organic OO. Had to go with their normal OO.)

Also, my shipment of colorants and FOs from WSP arrived today! I just opened it. I think there was a bit of an accident while filling one of the bottles of FO, because there's a bit of it on the outside of the bottle (just a touch, and I couldn't find any crack for a leak), but it was enough to make everything smell like it even to my plugged-up nose! And I got a little on my hand looking to see if there was a crack for a leak, so next time I need to handle them, I'll be putting on gloves.

Now, if only my kitchen would clean itself, I'd make a batch of soap...


----------



## mom2four34

Forgot to add fo to my beautifully swirled soap so rebatching is on tap, UGH! 

Rebatch=  Need I say more

Karen


----------



## Violetpoof

I've been working on a CP recipe for a mild, luxury soap. For experiments I use a one bar sample recipe. 35% Olive oil, 30% coconut, 15% castor, 15% cocoa butter, 3% jojoba, 2% shea butter. It came to trace within a couple minutes, popped easily from my recycled fancy feast mold but was a bit crumbly on the edges. I tested it after a week of curing and found it to have a stable, silky lather. I'm thinking I need to rework to decrease cocoa butter for a more pliable soap.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

Violetpoof said:


> I've been working on a CP recipe for a mild, luxury soap. For experiments I use a one bar sample recipe. 35% Olive oil, 30% coconut, 15% castor, 15% cocoa butter, 3% jojoba, 2% shea butter. It came to trace within a couple minutes, popped easily from my recycled fancy feast mold but was a bit crumbly on the edges. I tested it after a week of curing and found it to have a stable, silky lather. I'm thinking I need to rework to decrease cocoa butter for a more pliable soap.


 
I'd say you need to lower the castor and maybe even the CO, too


----------



## Violetpoof

Thanks for the suggestion. I'll give it a  go. hmmm maybe 5% castor and more olive (oil on hand in this novice state) and CO, cocoa or coconut? I figured on taking cocoa down to 7% or so.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

A lot of people find anything more than 20% coconut oil to be too drying, but it depends on SF and skin type.


----------



## Violetpoof

Ahhh, thanks. I'm planning to work with palm and sunflower oils for more versatility and cost effectiveness. Palm may be ticket for replacing some of the coconut.


----------



## shunt2011

I too would takeyour Coconut down.  I generally use 15-22%.  Your Castor is a bit high as well.  I would lower that to 5-7% as it can make your soap sticky.  I have used as much as 15% with no problem but used Sodium Lactate which probably helped.  I also superfat between 8-10%.


----------



## seven

nothing much today, just finishing a couple of orders for mp base. i'm thinking, black raspberry vanilla soap for tonight, but i have no idea how to do it. zero in the creativity and inspiration department at the moment.


----------



## kryse13

checked my package status 3 times  WHY ISN"T IT HERE YET! its only been 4 days since I ordered it and they call for 2 weeks. :razz:


----------



## ilovesoap2

I hope this is not a double post. I'm feeling a little off kilter right now. Based on trying to get the best prices on bulk purchases, I ordered
10 lbs of lye. It came today with big warning signs on the box about dangerous goods, and on the outside the box is listed exactly what's
inside  The mailman is probably wondering what the heck?? I have not opened the box but it's very heavy, based on the company website
I guess a lot of the weight is the bottles themselves.  I still think 10 lbs is a lot and that I may have overdone myself...
Is this too much guys? hopefully it has as forever shelf life.eta: $4.40 per lb is what I got.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

ilovesoap2 said:


> ...............I still think 10 lbs is a lot and that I may have overdone myself.............



That's only enough for, what, 40 1kg batches of soap?


----------



## ilovesoap2

^^^
So not that much after all? This heavy 'danger' box was just a little daunting to me. Baby soapmaker, baby steps :crazy:


----------



## Cococamila

Made some simple MP soaps with my 13 yo son. He had so much fun. I think he might have broken every single soap rule out there but these are for us to use and we enjoyed time together. He was so proud of himself  and I had to scrape soap from every inch of our kitchen island. Will do this again.


----------



## crey15

Just got a mini loaf silicone mold in the mail and my body butter molds. So exited. Gonna try my hand at a salt bar tonight in the mini loaf pan


----------



## fuzz-juzz

I bought some avocado oil, formulated recipe with 20% avocado oil and will try and make it today. Avocado oil is quite expensive here (around $10 for 250mls) so I hope my recipe will work out well.  I just need to decide on FO since soap might take on green tinge I might choose herbal FO. I got few verbena type FOs from WSP so I might give them a go. 
I also made some MP embeds for black raspberry and vanilla and might make that one tomorrow.


----------



## FlybyStardancer

I cleaned up the kitchen and celebrated by making my shampoo bar!  I wasn't able to incorporate the sodium lactate because my cat is using the box as a bed. I'm such a pushover. XD I did do a water discount, and it looks like it's starting to gel (thanks to the honey), so I hope that'll help it harden up more than the last soft oil soap I made.

I also took my pringles can and prepped it to be a mold. I'm considering making the veggie of my two breakfast bar ideas in it today. We'll see if I do.

I also finished unmolding the stars I was having trouble with last night, and cut the smaller of the two loaves. Pictures to come in the appropriate thread!


----------



## Lbrown123

I really want to try some salt bars this weekend but I have only loaf molds. It takes forever to get supplies in! Are you sure these cant be cut into bars? May try Love spell. Been wanting to make that. I bought some goat milk which is in the freezer as we speak.


----------



## Belinda02

Cleaned up my kitchen and started getting ready for my next batch.  Thinking about doing a nice bath soap.  Huummm. What to do.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

Broke my brain on the super fat thread!



Lbrown123 said:


> I really want to try some salt bars this weekend but I have only loaf molds. It takes forever to get supplies in! Are you sure these cant be cut into bars? May try Love spell. Been wanting to make that. I bought some goat milk which is in the freezer as we speak.



They can be, but you have to keep a good eye on them.  They can go from "too soft to cut" over to "too hard to cut" fairly quickly so you need to be on the ball.  Make it first thing in the morning on a day when you'll be there all the time and it shouldn't be an issue at all.

Just watch them like a hawk!


----------



## seven

just unmolded my yellow partial tiger stripe that was scented with lemongrass... yuummmm... 
tonight i'm gonna make a mini batch of charcoal salt bar, just for myself. gonna use it for a facial soap. i'm thinking some tea tree, and a dash of lavender to scent it.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

Made a pumpkin seed oil soap!  Ah, it feels so good to have the slow cooker running again...............


----------



## Lbrown123

I decided to pass on the salt bars. Too many ifs without the right mold. So I ended up with my first milk soap. I did not add fragrance since I was not sure how it would act. I tried the choc/ patchouli mix. And love spell from NG for the first time.


----------



## seven

made my charcoal salt bars. scented with tea tree and lavender, with pink himalayan salt. the pink salt on top looks cute with the black color. i also swapped some water with aloe vera and coconut milk. as usual, i was using my round cavity molds as i wasn't sure i can cut at the right time if using a loaf mold.


----------



## maya

I took photos. If I knew how I would show them to you.


----------



## cmzaha

Actually got something done today. Made 12 lbs of plumeria and 6 lbs of Jasmine. Earlier this week I made 12 lbs of my Plumeria Hardwood.


----------



## CaraBou

Wow, that's a lot of soap, cmzaha!  

I finally cleaned up from the last soap cutting adventure.  We can eat at the dining room table again, yay!


----------



## songwind

I made a 3 pound batch of shaving soap in a custom scent blend Friday night, and cut it yesterday. Today I'll be making some more in Blood Orange.


----------



## seven

2 down. 3 to go. i am so behiiiiiiinnnddd finishing orders


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

Tempted everyone with photos of the pumpkin seed oil soap, and bought a domain name and pointed it to my blog!


----------



## Dennis

I peeked under the mess in the garage and rescued my soap making tote, put it on a shelf and promised to use it soon.


----------



## jules92207

Wanted to "practice" another milk soap before taking a stab at a goats milk with WSP OMH so I made a milk soap with some left over vanilla EO and FO mixed together. It was a batch I didn't mind if it failed cause I was just testing out methods. Looks nice though!


----------



## kryse13

stalking the mail box waiting for my ticket from the mail lady so I can pick up my supplies from the post office!!!!! I know its there! BAH!!! I'm also waiting for my tooth soap to harden/cure. I keep zap testing it and yesterday it was still very zappy. *sigh* I want to use it NOW! ( I will wait because I really don't want to use it that bad that I am willing to chemically burn my mouth out)


----------



## Tienne

I rolled what must be 1000 soap balls. (Nope, that's not a typo.)  They're each only about 3mm in diameter and it took a _ridiculous_ amount of time and the worst part is, I don't even know what I want to use them for yet. I'm still just trying to get rid of the Soap from Hell. 

6 bars down, 4 to go... *sigh*


----------



## ilovesoap2

Returned a 1 lb container of lye to the hardware store.  Unopened, so got my $8 back.


----------



## jules92207

jules92207 said:


> Wanted to "practice" another milk soap before taking a stab at a goats milk with WSP OMH so I made a milk soap with some left over vanilla EO and FO mixed together. It was a batch I didn't mind if it failed cause I was just testing out methods. Looks nice though!



Update - getting my first ash on this one. Hopefully doesn't mean I screwed it  up. Waiting one more day to unmold and do a zap test. 

Another note - I have this molded in a milk carton, thanks to someone else on this forum's post that they use milk cartons as molds - that was brilliant and will have to find that person and thank them.

Goat's Milk OMH will have to wait till I know this recipe is OK... :cry:


----------



## Belinda02

Made a bath soap and used a little red palm oil.  Soap is a nice pretty yellow.


----------



## kdaniels8811

Packed up three soap orders.  Pulled out stuff to make shampoo bars - tomorrow.  Made a bunch of cigar bands for a labeling party - my girlfriend and I get together and label and drink wine.  Makes the chore much easier when shared.


----------



## songwind

If I keep participating in this thread I'm going to sound like a broken record.

More shave soap came out of the molds and was cut yesterday. The previous bars shrunk a lot more than I thought they would, and they're unacceptably light, now. So I cut these a bit thicker, and it came out very well.

I also picked up a miter box, which allowed me to get straighter, more regular cuts than the solution I was using before. Marked the inside of the box with the width I wanted and away we went.


----------



## seven

did a manuka honey soap that is currently having a hot full gel. all the sugar is having a tea party down there.


----------



## jules92207

Milky Vanilla definitely has lye crystals. Feeling bummed.

Deciding if I should rebatch or just toss.


----------



## FlybyStardancer

Yesterday I made the super-lye heavy castile using milk and honey. Today I'm watching it to see what it does. Taking a bunch of painkillers today, so I don't trust myself with measuring out ingredients for another batch.

On the other hand, it's been 4 weeks since I made my first batch!  I moved some of it into the bathroom so that I"ll be able to try it out!


----------



## clhigh29

Following this up at the right time?  Made mp today, which I only do for my son.  He loves the BB Shea mp.  I'll tell you that this is more stressful than cp.  I can control cp batter so much better.  I can't stand the skin (like pudding) that forms on top while waiting.  What is it that makes this soap so plastic-like.  Is it the glycerin, sorbitol, sorbitan oleate, or oat protein???  When I cleaned it from my bowl, it literally pulled it off like a sheet of plastic.  But he loves it, and it love him 

Meant to say "I" love him


----------



## seven

making some gm mp for a couple of customers. my personal life has been so sh*tty lately, but in my lil soapy kingdom everything's going good so far. orders, however small, keep coming regularly. soap god has been kind to let me pay my cc, lol

oh, and i have to make a lil soap cake for my bestie's bday..


----------



## MarisaJensen

Trying out my first salt bars. Working on labels and birth soap I made yesterday.


----------



## crey15

What's birth soap? I'm intrigued. 

I infused some annatto, calendula and alkanet in oo today and bought a butt load of essential oils . Yay Sooo expensive! Thank you tax refund!


----------



## Sagebrush

I tried out a new shaving soap recipe with beer. I'm anxious to see how it turns out.


----------



## MarisaJensen

crey15 said:


> What's birth soap? I'm intrigued.
> 
> I infused some annatto, calendula and alkanet in oo today and bought a butt load of essential oils . Yay Sooo expensive! Thank you tax refund!




When my hubs and I first started to make soaps we where so excited... When it was time to un-mold he yelled "let's birth the soap". So birthing the soap in our house is simply taking it out of the mold when it's ready. It just gets us excited. 

Totally agree... I took my tax refund and went on a soap shopping spree. It made me happier than a kid in a candy store.  

Enjoy all your goodies.


----------



## MarisaJensen

I made soap that I got requested, bought some soap cubbies to organize an armoire. Cut soap that we made to match towels.


----------



## Violetpoof

I'm waiting on a shipment of oils. I'm going to try mango butter in a tropical soap. Meanwhile looking at the castile  and bastile soaps just at end of 6 wk curing. I hope to sell those to the farmstands and feed and seed stores in my area.


----------



## songwind

I had a pretty fun soaping weekend.

On Thursday I made my first lard-based soap. I wanted to test Efficacious Gentleman's claim that there was no need for butters in a hand soap. Scented with WSP "Bergamot & Mandarin" oil. I used some sample micas (red-orange + yellow) and got this very orange color.




Then on Saturday & Sunday I made and unmolded/cut some more shave soap. This batch was the Ice Wyrm variety, which is peppermint, rosemary, and black pepper.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

songwind said:


> I had a pretty fun soaping weekend.
> 
> On Thursday I made my first lard-based soap. I wanted to test Efficacious Gentleman's claim that there was no need for butters in a hand soap. Scented with WSP "Bergamot & Mandarin" oil. I used some sample micas (red-orange + yellow) and got this very orange color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then on Saturday & Sunday I made and unmolded/cut some more shave soap. This batch was the Ice Wyrm variety, which is peppermint, rosemary, and black pepper.


 
I look forward to the results!


----------



## MarisaJensen

Those look Lovely!


----------



## songwind

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> I look forward to the results!



I'll post my results one way or the other in a few weeks after the soap cures for a bit.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

What soapy thing have I done today?  Finished off a can of Pringles so that I have a disc mould......................


----------



## seven

still trying to finish that **** order with the bullet FO, grrrr... the lady wants it in a certain mold, and of course i only have 1 of that mold, with 4 holes in it. 4 bars per batch x 25 times. oh god, this is gonna be a long way... luckily, since this FO speeds up like lightning, i am able to unmold in just a few hours.


----------



## craftymom0263

I made bath bombs this weekend for my niece's birthday


----------



## getagrip

*My list of Soapy things so far*

I'm looking out the window at the effects of the snow and ice storm last night... AHHH HAAA! gathered a 5 gallon bucket of Ozark snow to thaw in the mudroom, edited a few labels, and watching a movie whilst stripping lavender buds from their stems. I'll cut two logs later today, and unmold one. 
Cheers!


----------



## wolfsnaps

Nothing too exciting here. Tried a castile soap today. I used a pringles can as my mold. Made a one pound batch. This will be my third batch of soap...ever.

I think I might be somewhat allergic to lye. I didn't get any on me but my arm started itching and I had this salty taste going on in my mouth. Weird, huh? I can't allow this to dissuade me though, I just ordered way too much stuff to quit now!


----------



## hmlove1218

Made my first batch of CP this afternoon. After MP it feels like it takes FOREVER!! Lol


----------



## songwind

Last night was a couple of pounds of jasmine & vanilla shave soap, which I will cut today.

I also got enough content on my website to launch it. Dapper Dragon Soaps is live, and I aim to start selling shaving soap in less than two weeks!


----------



## FlybyStardancer

Yesterday I cut my oatmeal breakfast soap and made freezer paper liners for most of my cardboard soap molds. Today I weighed my castile soap, and I'm currently waiting for my lye water to cool down to make my first soap with lard in it. I have two fragrances measured out, and the colorants have been sitting since morning.

I'm considering making another variant of the lye-heavy castile, and/or filling jars with oil to let natural colorants steep.

Made the lard soap! And man, do FOs stick to EVERYTHING when you're working with them...

In addition to the lard and the FOs, the other new thing I'm trying with this batch is to encourage it to gel. I not only wrapped the molds in towels, but I had been heating the towels in the dryer, and I put a tray of dry rice in the microwave and heated that for a couple minutes, then put the warmed-up rice in the bottom of the oven to try to add more heat and mass. Oven is closed and I won't be opening it anytime soon to try to keep in as much heat as possible. I did full water (since I heard soaps are more likely to gel with full water),  but I also have 65% hard oils (lard, and a bit of coconut). I used Spring Rain and Ocean Water FOs from WSP, and did some color mixing-and-matching using the coral and green oil micas and the ultramarine blue powder from WSP. Spring rain got a natural base with accents in the coral and ultramarine blue. The Ocean Water got a light base and a darker accent with ultramarine blue and green mica.

I'm not sure how much I like the FOs... Spring Rain seems a bit too floral for me OOB. And Ocean Water seems like something I might like, but that's one that leaked a bit in transport, so I've been smelling it a lot in the house and might have overdosed on it. Also, both are far too strong OOB for me to make a true call on preference. I need to see what they're like in the finished soap.


----------



## rsupisces

Made a goat's milk soap today.  I was able to try out my new mold in the process.


----------



## Jeanea

Yesterday I cut my second attempt at a tiger stripe soap. Not happy with results but it was fun. I also unmolded my hemp soap test batch.


----------



## FlybyStardancer

The soap I made yesterday isn't ready to cut today... For the lard batch I tried to gel, it looks like it may have partially gelled at best. It feels soft and looks ungelled to me, but I haven't unmolded it yet.

The lye-heavy olive/soy I made is also still soft, with colors that are slowly morphing and shifting...

I really want to find a cheap cheese cutter to cut my soaps with. I haven't been happy with the results just using a knife. (I'm enough of a perfectionist that the inherent unevenness of knife cuts is bugging me.)


----------



## hmlove1218

First HP soap today and first time using milk. Can't wait for it to finish cooking!

Well they're definitely not the prettiest soaps in the world but I'm pretty pleased with my first HP soaps. It doesn't hurt that they're scented with Guava Fig FO either. I have a feeling HP looks prettiest in a log mold.

Forgot the picture again..


----------



## shunt2011

My goal for the next 3 days is to get 30-50 lbs of soap done and 3-4 batches of shaving soap.   I want to be well prepared for my market season and not be behind the 8 ball due to shortages.  I wish my full-time job didn't interfere with my fun one.


----------



## clhigh29

Rsupisces, that is some fine looking goat milk soap!  Now I HAVE to make some.

Tonight I packaged up my soap for BB's soap swap.  As a newbie, I don't know what's more stressful; making the soap or packaging it.  There's so many options to choose from.  I started at The Paper Source.  And if that wasn't bad enough, I searched forums.  I decided to invest in shrink wrap, which didn't work our for me.  Bands were too small, and sheets were impossible.  I finally picked some pretty white paper and wrapped them like presents.  I'll be glad to get them out the door.

Anyone else participating???


----------



## songwind

rsupisces said:


> Made a goat's milk soap today.  I was able to try out my new mold in the process.



Man, now I want butterscotch pudding!


----------



## shunt2011

Cheryl, those look lovely.  No soaping done yet...tomorrow is my day...


----------



## MzMolly65

Made some swirly round cavity bars.  They thickened too quick so didn't pour well but I'm hoping they'll still turn out.  Made with buttermilk and rose clay, scented with Lilac FO.

(ignore the bits of hair and dirt .. that's the dirty camera lens, not the soap)


----------



## Pepsi Girl

MzMolly those are pretty fun looking!  

Only soaping thing I did today was work on getting my soaping area back in some kind of order.  We got the new flooring down :clap: but now the room it a huge mess!   I'm not complaining I'm so spoiled for that!


----------



## rsupisces

clhigh29 said:


> Rsupisces, that is some fine looking goat milk soap!  Now I HAVE to make some.
> 
> Tonight I packaged up my soap for BB's soap swap.  As a newbie, I don't know what's more stressful; making the soap or packaging it.  There's so many options to choose from.  I started at The Paper Source.  And if that wasn't bad enough, I searched forums.  I decided to invest in shrink wrap, which didn't work our for me.  Bands were too small, and sheets were impossible.  I finally picked some pretty white paper and wrapped them like presents.  I'll be glad to get them out the door.
> 
> Anyone else participating???



Thank you!  A true labor of love.

Where did you get your soap packaging.


----------



## Sagebrush

I finally made some more soap today. I experimented with textured/swirled tops (or rather bottoms for my soap bars). I made some "building block" (aka Lego) soaps with yellow clay, rosemary and lemon EOs. 

Then I cut part of a batch of shaving soap I made last weekend. I poured the leftover batter that didn't fit into my Pringles' cans into a paper cup, so it's the rough end of the batch. I really like the texture so far. I'm hoping it will be a great shaving soap. 

Then I made a batch of green beer soap with spirulina, and pine, basil, and nutmeg EOs. I know, I know...I'm always one step behind the holidays


----------



## MzMolly65

Decided since I had all my supplies out I might as well do more than one batch.  I mixed up a master batch of oils and then poured a loaf of blue and white (probably more like yellow since I didn't have any TD), scented with Leather FO.  It's a stripe from just pouring the batter in layers down the middle of the loaf, what's that called again?

I didn't want it to gel so left the lid off and put it outside in the cold but 1/2 hour later it was showing signs in the centre so I threw the lid on and brought it in the house to finish gelling :-(  Pftttt ......

Anyway, we'll see what it looks like tomorrow.  btw .. I LOVE the Leather FO .. it smells EXACTLY like leather, mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!  I miss my saddles and bridles.


----------



## FlybyStardancer

Currently making a hot process soap, and I just got out my WSP "Love Spell" and "Ocean Rain" FOs and measured them out...

Oh man, I hadn't smelled Love Spell before, but that is the scent I've been looking for and never knew! It is DIVINE. I mixed in some beetroot powder to Love Spell, to add in after it cooks and cools a bit. Best case scenario: adding the beet root after the soap cooks will allow the color to stay on the reddish/pinkish side. Worse case scenario: I have an ugly soap that smells good. LOL And since these are tests soaps for personal use, it doesn't matter which!


----------



## Tienne

I tried making my first HP soap the day before yesterday because I have some heavy accelerating FO I needed to find a use for. Mixed to a thick trace in the crockpot and then set it to cook and then I just cleaned up the few dishes that gave and then went to check it. Gave it a stir and it was already vaseline!! It took max 5 minutes! (Kitten Love??) It didn't curl in on itself or anything! It just... just was! It went all shiny and vaseliney almost straight away! I reckoned something must be seriously wrong, since nothing soapy ever goes that stress free for me, but there it was. I let it cool some, added the FO, moulded it up, let it set and cut it yesterday and it looks and feels just fine! Lathers up a dream, too. It's too bad I'm not that fond of the HP look, coz that has got to be fastest and easiest soap I ever made! LOL


----------



## FlybyStardancer

Nice! That is fast!

The next time I have a tricky FO, I think I'm going to try the trick of adding it to the oils first, and then maybe even mixing by hand. I wasn't that happy with HP, though that's mostly because I'm the type to try to get every little speck out into the mold, and that just don't work well for HP.


----------



## seven

not really a fan of the rustic look myself. which makes me remember a while ago, my mom bought a couple of these fine looking soaps (pretty packaging that is) at the mall. they were big and cost 10 bucks. imagine my horror when i went home and open these things.. big, chunky whatever herbs were inside the **** soap. another one had this big piece of coconut inside (the coconut piece was brown in color, i tot the soap had DOS or whatever dirt), like 0.25 x 1.5". Kitten Love? and the bloody soaps were wet coz they were wrapped in double tissue paper among other things, pretty complicated packaging i must say. i open the website and the soapmaker was proudly displaying the rustic look. umm, okay... is there such a thing to limits in rustic? big chunks of coconut and whatever herbs, that will certainly fall to the floor once the soap is used. i can totally understand putting whatever for scrubs, but size is def important. and this one just takes the cake, lol


----------



## Tienne

FlybyStardancer said:


> Nice! That is fast!
> 
> The next time I have a tricky FO, I think I'm going to try the trick of  adding it to the oils first, and then maybe even mixing by hand. I  wasn't that happy with HP, though that's mostly because I'm the type to  try to get every little speck out into the mold, and that just don't  work well for HP.




This particular FO is made in Hell. I did try adding it to the oils beforehand once, everything at room temp even, and the batter had a grand mal seizure before I had even finished pouring in the lye water. LOL It's the same FO that the first time around gave me the soap from Hell I am trying to get used up. (See some earlier posts on this thread.) I tried adding it at the very last moment, tempered with some oil and the batter riced like crazy and then seized. It truly is an obnoxious FO but it smells really nice and I just can't get myself to throw it away. I have finally found a use for it though. I made the HP and I also added some to some CP no shred laundry soap I have. That went fine! Finally I will be rid of that damned FO! 

Oh! I just remembered! (I think I am suppressing the thought of it) but I accidentally passed by Bud's on Etsy today and I dunno how it happened, but when I left his store, I was 134 dollars poorer. I don't really know if I should laugh or cry about that. :shifty:


----------



## seven

Tienne said:


> This particular FO is made in Hell. I did try adding it to the oils beforehand once, everything at room temp even, and the batter had a grand mal seizure before I had even finished pouring in the lye water. LOL It's the same FO that the first time around gave me the soap from Hell I am trying to get used up. (See some earlier posts on this thread.) I tried adding it at the very last moment, tempered with some oil and the batter riced like crazy and then seized. It truly is an obnoxious FO but it smells really nice and I just can't get myself to throw it away. I have finally found a use for it though. I made the HP and I also added some to some CP no shred laundry soap I have. That went fine! Finally I will be rid of that damned FO!



LOLLL!! sounds a lot like my jasmine that i'm working on right now (and a few others of the same brand, all smell delicious but behave badly!). adding it to the oils just made it worse. i got no time to work at all. and this lady customer of mine wanted fancy swirls at first. i thought hell no, and told her that it's gonna look ten times better if done in this victorian style mold (in which i can safely do in a single color. ha!). fortunately, she agreed, otherwise i'm screwed big time


----------



## Tienne

I must have at least 7 or 8 FO's that are obnoxious. I bought a bunch of FO's when the Xmas sales were on and I thought, oooh, that sounds like a nice scent and so does that one and that one and they're so cheap and I can work with "moderate accelerators", no problems!... but I have since come to learn that on soap supply sites, "moderate" is just code for ricing  and "heavy" is code for ricing AND seizing.  Lesson learned. You get what you pay for.


----------



## songwind

I did the soapiest thing I've ever done today - listed my first items on Etsy.


----------



## jules92207

Finally tried my hand at another milk recipe so I made goats milk with WSP OMH with a bit of baby oatmeal mixed in. Hope I mixed long enough this time to avoid any lye crystals left undissolved.

Will see in the next couple days how it turns out.

I think these milk recipes are beginning to convert me to CP. I learned by HP but I really like the CP bars better so far. They seem so much harder and last longer. All my HP bars seem to stay softer and slime more.


----------



## Sagebrush

songwind said:


> I did the soapiest thing I've ever done today - listed my first items on Etsy.




Congrats, songwind  Isn't that a great feeling?

The soapiest thing I did this week was send my application in for a local farmer's market, then get a phone call the next day to say I was accepted. I gotta get a move on my soap stockpile now!


----------



## seven

today is wrapping and labeling day! had so much naked soaps to do it ain't funny!


----------



## hmlove1218

Just made a batch of honey dandelion soap and got to decide upon a second batch. Then got some wrapping and labeling to do


----------



## Belinda02

Made a bath bar with black tea infused water.


----------



## Jeanea

I cut my african black soap. It started off a disaster, but things are looking up.


----------



## eyeroll

Made a beer soap with stout and bergamot EO. In the oven now, trying to CPOP.


----------



## Sunaelurus

Made a batch of Sandalwood soap today, used red and blonde sandalwood powder for colorant. First time with tussah silk also.
 can't wait to cut!


----------



## eyeroll

Sunaelurus, is that the BB sensuous sandalwood you used?  How do like it?  And how would you describe it - more woody or perfumy?  (Still on my quest for the perfect sandalwood that I won't have to take out a second mortgage to afford.)


----------



## FlybyStardancer

I'm up way too late, but I got my easter egg molds prepped (used a hot glue gun to seal up holes, cleaned them, rubbed the inside with mineral oil, then taped them closed with painter's tape). I also measured out all of my oils, water, and lye for the whipped soaps for my nieces. Lyewater is chilling in the fridge, oils are staying at room temp. The plan is to also make the soap for my friends' easter party once I have the whipped soap molded. That way they have four weeks to cure before they get given out.


----------



## MzMolly65

I made a  .................... mess! :lolno:


----------



## ilovesoap2

Bought 3 more silicone ice cube trays.  I just know I'll use them for soap someday


----------



## seven

bought some new molds that come with dividers. no more flimsy cardboards, yay! can't wait for them to arrive, am itching to try a new technique. 

on the other hand, the party favor project is down to last 2 batches. after this, comes the long process of beveling, tidying up, labelling, and wrapping. thank god i have a supportive mother who's willing to help with it (bless her heart).


----------



## jules92207

Been stalking various websites today planning my next order(s)... I need to start some summer scents and people are bugging to buy soap (even though I'm not officially selling yet!). 

There is so much I want!!!  Ugh!


----------



## FlybyStardancer

Made the whipped easter egg soap for my nieces!  I ended up with 15 and a partial eggs. The partial egg is going to be my tester before I give it to my nieces. It's definitely an interesting process, making whipped soap.  And I needed bigger holes than what I had on some of these eggs. I might try whipped soap again, only I'd combine the hard oils together before whipping them.

Also need to make my zombie eggs tonight. Need to gather everything together for that, finish working on those molds (I had only prepared half of my egg molds). I found my jello egg mold, so will be cleaning and prepping that as a last-case I-have-way-too-much-batter mold. Mineral oil will wash off if I end up not needing it. 

Though today confirmed that long sleeves are just as dangerous to me as short when working with soap--I'm just way to prone to getting gunk (like caustic soap batter!) on the sleeve hems. Even if I tuck the sleeves into my gloves, they just work their way out. Today I got some batter on my sleeve, that then got UNDERNEATH my glove. Ouch.


----------



## Dennis

MzMolly65 said:


> I made a  .................... mess! :lolno:



PICS!!!  The crowd is fired up today.  Looks like it's your turn.


----------



## doriettefarm

Cut my miserable attempt at at dandelion swirl today.  Not as bad as I thought it would be but still nowhere close to meeting expectations.  Stupid chamomile FO accelerated on me big time . . . guess that's what I get for trying a new technique and new FO at the same time.


----------



## Dennis

doriettefarm said:


> Cut my miserable attempt at at dandelion swirl today.  Not as bad as I thought it would be but still nowhere close to meeting expectations.  Stupid chamomile FO accelerated on me big time . . . guess that's what I get for trying a new technique and new FO at the same time.



Not bad at all.  Just change the name to Cinnamon Roll.   
At least you took a picture and posted it UNLIKE SOME WHO JUST PROMISE.


----------



## godschild

Today I bought 5 stick blenders for $20 and a brand new in the box crockpot 6 qt for $12!!!  Yee Haaaa


----------



## Sunaelurus

Eyeroll- yes it's BB Sensuous Sandalwood. I find it more woody than perfumey. I like it a lot, I haven't tried any of the other sandalwood s though.


----------



## AustinStraight

I started a soapmaking notebook!  I wrote down my plans for a peppermint mocha soap and am about to write down my soapy blueprints for a beer soap.  SUPER excited to make beer soap for the first time, I've never used a water replacement before.


----------



## cmzaha

eyeroll said:


> Sunaelurus, is that the BB sensuous sandalwood you used? How do like it? And how would you describe it - more woody or perfumy? (Still on my quest for the perfect sandalwood that I won't have to take out a second mortgage to afford.)


 
I would recommend trying a test batch with it. I tried a batch and found the scent faded quite badly in cp. I soaped it at 6%. But I have customers that like pretty heavy scent. It does smell fantastic in lotions

My soapie thing tonight was going to market and selling soap. Well it sucked as it usually does these days at market. The farmer markets here are not great for any vendors. :sad:


----------



## grayceworks

Tienne said:


> .



I think this soap is beautiful! It looks like fruit salad with cantaloupe and kiwi and watermelon and strawberries and whipped cream and stuff, all nice and bright and summery and sweet!




The only soapy thing I've done since the pollen started drifting around is look at pics and write down ideas, as I'm too "bleh" from antihistamines and wheezy-ness to get up and do stuff. I did reorganize my scents though.


----------



## MzMolly65

Dennis said:


> PICS!!!  The crowd is fired up today.  Looks like it's your turn.



It wasn't a literal mess .. it was more of a *run around (on crutches no less), pulling hair out, blue swear words* kind of mess.


----------



## AustinStraight

Aaaand I had a dream about soap last night... I think this is a bad sign...


----------



## grayceworks

AustinStraight said:


> Aaaand I had a dream about soap last night... I think this is a bad sign...



It's official. You're an incurable soapaholic.


----------



## MarisaJensen

Made some Nag Champa soap, monkey farts, ordered more oils, made lip balms and fully packaged them.


----------



## hlee

I made a small batch with Baby Bee Buttermilk FO and spilled my buttermilk. I had to use just regular milk which I have never done before. I also made a small batch with Moonlight Pomegranate FO. I need to use up some of the FO samples I have accumulated.


----------



## seven

godschild said:


> Today I bought 5 stick blenders for $20 and a brand new in the box crockpot 6 qt for $12!!! Yee Haaaa



wowza! that is awesome steal! i am seriously green with envy with your haul!

made a pumpkin yoghurt soap yesterday, and a rebatch.. coz the **** thing separated on me since i was too paranoid the batter will get too thick. 
on the other hand, some stupid chick threw away my homemade acv w/o even asking. she thought it was some kind of juice gone bad, doh! i feel like killing her! there goes my 5 months of patiently waiting for those **** apples!


----------



## cmzaha

Made an Avocado & Aloe Soap swirled with Australian Olive Clay, it is in the freezer now and just took out my Just Oatmeal Soap made with oat water and banana puree and brown swirls made from Australian pink and olive clays. LOL, bet I have said this before, "I love these clays"! Both batches are unfragranced


----------



## doriettefarm

About to do another mantra swirl with the trusty lard recipe.  I'm dying to try out this new Chipotle Caramel FO from Brambleberry.  It smells so good out of the bottle I know I'm going to be tempted to eat soap!

Making a 3lb batch this time so hopefully I can move quick enough to double the quantity by myself.  Last time the hubs helped by holding the divider since I had 2 different base colors.  Changing up the technique just slightly so I won't need the divider this time . . . wish me luck!


----------



## eyeroll

Rebatched neem oil salt bars last night, made a beautiful dark purple alkanet soap with lavender EO today, rendered some tallow since I was running low. The house is a mess and the dogs are woefully underappreciated, but I'm feeling pretty good about this weekend.


----------



## Lindy

I took a day off today.  Yesterday was 40 bars of shaving soap as was the day before, and the day before that... LOL 200 shave bars this time and only 40 left to do tomorrow.


----------



## Tienne

Made an avocado purë and kaolin clay soap today.  I used one of my most  troublesome fragrance oils that is a "moderate accelerator" (The  vendor's words, not mine. It's a Speedy Gonzales!) It smells nice but it  likes to go lumpy too and it's one of those fragrances where you have  about 10 seconds after hitting a slight trace to get it into the mould before  it gets mega porridgey and unworkable. I had laid out my battle plans yesterday and carefully thought out my angle of attack and YES!! I tamed the  beast!! HA! it went well! The soap was all done gelling in about 30 minutes which just goes to show how furious it was at me knocking the legs out from under it. 

Totally unrelated but in line with it  being a gooood day today is, that I finally caught the wretched mole  that has been tearing up my lawn for months and most recently, my  daffodils! You touch my flowers and it's war!!... but I finally gotcha,  you little #%&@$!  

Btw, where do you people by FO's where you  get free samples? I've never get free FO samples ever.    I have  gotten for $20 dollars worth of oxides and other goodies once though  after a vendor "forgot" to send me my order. That was good day, too.  

And thank you so much for the nice comment about the "fruit salad" Soap from Hell, Grayce! But really, it's not a nice soap. It's hideous and obnoxious and better yet... it's now history! LOL  It got chopped, sliced, diced and soap-balled out of existence and good riddence to it!   What's worse though is, that that soap has given me a sort of soaper's PTSD and now I can't seem to want to soap with any of those colours anymore, even though it wasn't their fault. That's something I have to get over fast though, since it's Spring and all those pretty olive greens and creams and browns just won't cut it anymore! Gonna try to face down my fears later today and see if I can't fall in love with orange and yellow again.


----------



## seven

Tienne, save on scents give free samples and their prices are okay..


----------



## Tienne

Thanks Seven! I'll give it a gander!


----------



## Susie

Yesterday I made a batch of liquid glycerin soap.  Some of it unscented for homemade baby wipes for a sick animal, and scented some to send to a friend.  That is my first soap going outside of the family.  I am kind of scared.


----------



## reahez

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Checked out activity on my facebook page and blog, trawled (hopefully not trolled!) the forum.  Might well work out the recipe for the walnut oil soap and pumpkin seed oil soap.



Hi, I've been wondering about walnut oil in soap what is it like? That's 1 of the oils I can actually get in France! Finding it really hard to find oils here! What property does it give to the soap?  

Thanks Reah :grin:


----------



## songwind

My week has been about filling orders from Etsy, and getting ready for my wife's birthday party. I go back in the Soap Lair today.

_Edit: speeelling._


----------



## jules92207

Still researching new fragrances to soap - spent hours searching this forum and the soap review board all weekend. Feeling more confused than when I started now.


----------



## Wellingtonchase

*Mother-in-Law*



Derpina Bubbles said:


> I cleaned 200 and eleventy million soap utensils, pots, pans and bowls.  I may have fudged the numbers there. I think there was more. Felt like it anyway .  Cleaning up because the Mother-In-Law is coming to stay. She will be doing her not so subtle inspection. Kill. Me. Now.



That was too funny.

*Understandable*



jules92207 said:


> Still researching new fragrances to soap - spent hours searching this forum and the soap review board all weekend. Feeling more confused than when I started now.



Hi Jules, I understand but don't be overwhelmed. I'm just starting out myself and I have not made one batch. Someone once told me you need at least 10,000 hours of research and information before you make a decision or start something. So for me, I just cleared out the entire right side of my 3 car garage, stocking up on the basic equipment in which some I already had and filling up my storage area with supplies. I am focusing on Mother's Day and my first batch and I will utilize that time for my results.

I hope this help you.:wave:


----------



## jules92207

Wellingtonchase said:


> Hi Jules, I understand but don't be overwhelmed. I'm just starting out myself and I have not made one batch. Someone once told me you need at least 10,000 hours of research and information before you make a decision or start something. So for me, I just cleared out the entire right side of my 3 car garage, stocking up on the basic equipment in which some I already had and filling up my storage area with supplies. I am focusing on Mother's Day and my first batch and I will utilize that time for my results.
> 
> I hope this help you.:wave:




Thank you - it does help. I'm happy to put in the hours to make sure its done right, its just a frustrating process with so much info to weed though. My first FO order was a total bust and I just don't want to make the same mistake again - but that's why I push on, to keep learning.


----------



## FlybyStardancer

I tested two bars of soap!  One was my second batch of bar soap, high in olive and soy oils and had swirls colored with cocoa powder. The other was the shampoo bar I made.  The body bar had a nice bubbly lather, though the scent of that particular oil blend (it was unscented) does leave something to be desired. I haven't taken my hair out of the towel yet, so a full report on that will go in the shampoo bar thread. 

I also cleared off my soap shelf in the shower (well away from the spray!) of all of the old bits of SLS-based bars. It needs a deep cleaning, but that worked for a quick-clean. Now the only soap on there that wasn't made by me is the last bar of storebought I purchased, which is a true soap made with ingredients I could get if I wanted. That I'm using as a shaving soap until I can make and cure a batch for myself.


----------



## Tienne

Finished cutting and beveling my avocado and kaolin clay soap. It's too dark here to take any pics right now but I might post some pics tomorrow if I can take some nice ones. I hate taking pics and don't do it very well.


----------



## seven

i love it when i have soap cakes order. they are soooo fun to make. i'm gonna have lotsa fun doing this order


----------



## songwind

I gave in to a fit of whimsy and made a cinnamon roll scented shave soap. I wonder if anyone will buy it?


----------



## Lindy

Just finished 200 shave soaps and on to the rest of this order.


----------



## MzMolly65

Printed out the laundry soap recipe to give it a try.
Put together my new soap drying rack and put soaps in it.  Hubby will be happy that the soaps are corralled in the rack rather than scattered all over the house.
 Wrapping up some of the well dried ones to put away.


----------



## getagrip

I got dirty, does that count? Ha! Seriously, in my other life, Hubbie and I are Market gardeners and raise a few cattle. So today was GARDENING AND FENCING day. It was wonderful to come in this evening ans shower up with my cucumber melon castille. I call it "Redneck Woman". I do believe I'll wait until tomorrow to unmold my latest soapie.


----------



## Lindy

50 Shampoos for a private label order.


----------



## Sagebrush

I cut three batches of soap, researched blueprints for making a wire cutter, tried to talk my husband into making a wire cutter


----------



## jenfrat

Figured out what EO blend I'm going to use in the batch I'm making tomorrow.
Also helped a friend get ready to make her first batch!  She's doing it as we speak!


----------



## Lindy

50 shower gels & 50 hair conditioners.  Exhausted.  labeling them tonight...


----------



## jules92207

Mixed an EO blend I have been toying with. I will probably soap it tomorrow.

Got my new mold from BB thanks to the post about the sale this week, also got a nice sample of tabacco and bay leaf - yum!

Made a pretty extensive excel spreadsheet on all the FO and EO's I want so I can narrow it down. Getting a hefty commission check next month so I will be stocking up.


----------



## btz

Just made soap with makgeolli (Korean rice wine) earlier today. I add activated carbon and green natural tea polyphenols tablet as colorants. There's peppermint EO in it too. It traced so quickly, hopefully the swirls was okay. The smell of the makgeolli was still strong, I wonder if it will dissipate as it cured. 

Will post pic if it turn out okay.


----------



## MzMolly65

I made ANOTHER mess!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I also packaged up my laundry soap, master batched some oils and some lye (that was the disasterous caustic mess).  Rather than tempt fate after that hell fire insanity I just shut it down!


----------



## shunt2011

May two batches of shaving soap and 15 sets of 4 bath tub paints.  Also made aftershave gel and toner gel.    This was all yesterday.  Today, 4 batches soap after work.  Getting stocked and ready for the show and market season.


----------



## Nikkor

Made my first purchase of EO's. I ordered from New Directions as they seem to be a popular and reputable supplier. My next batch will be my first ever scented soap. Very excited to make a scented loaf of goat milk soap!

Due to arrive;
Lavender 40/42
Rosemary (Spanish)
Peppermint (Japan)
Lemongrass
Sweet Orange
Cedarwood (Atlas)
Litsea Cubeba

I've been reading all the blending threads and the EO's listed above fit the profiles I like and will offer many blending opportunities. I hope!


----------



## jules92207

Playing with my new soap stamp!


----------



## ilovesoap2

Snagged this little beauty from the local thrift store.  It's 10x10x3 deep.  $2.
Lining will be a challenge but I'm up for it.


----------



## cmzaha

I made a few new soap fo's yesterday along with 2 more batches of Dragon's Blood. Today I made 2 batches of Lavender and still debating on what else I am going to do today. My new fo's are Lettuce, Black Amber Lavender, Tobacco & Bay Leaf (from B&B) and Summer Sorbet from Soapsupplies.net. Now I am debating if I am going to make another batch of Summer Sorbet or another new one from Soap Supplies.net called Fruitopia and I just might pour another Dragon's Blood. Really need to get me a 25lb mold so I can just pour 1 batch of DB at a time...


----------



## seven

3 more soap cakes to go. they are so fun to make! i wish i can do this more often.





some that are done.. pls excuse the nasty tablecloth..


----------



## shunt2011

Seven, that is awesome!!!  I keep saying I'm going to give it a go but haven't gotten around to it.   Though I do make cupcakes and Ice Cream Cones.     I made 4 batch of soap and 2 batchs of shaving soap yesterday. Bay Rum and BRV soaps.   I am officially out of BRV and see that Peak is OOS. Bummer.....d Also make a facial bar with charcoal, tea tree and orange.


----------



## jules92207

Placed my FO order at Daystar and WSP - on their way:

Daystar:
Milk Sugar Kisses
Liquid Crack
Toffee Crunch
Salty Sailor
Blooming Violets
Paradise
Wild Honeysuckle Blossoms

WSP:
more Pink Grapefruit (cause I'm seriously addicted)
Sandalwood Vanilla
Fresh Cut Roses
Coconut Lime Verbena
Clove
Exotic Coconut
Citrus Cilantro

I loved everyone's reviews on these so thanks for the motivation to spend lots of money! 

Also blended my lavender herb and rosemary peppermint EO's for a few batches while I wait for the above to come in.


----------



## neeners

followed up with my NDA order, planned my OHM soap (been on the "to soap list" for a while), and made it!  watching it gel now.....  and of course, planning on future soaps with my NDA order. 

 oh, here's what I ordered (all EOs)

 Aniseed
Blood Orange 
Basil Sweet 
Cedarwood Virginian 
Cinnamon Leaf 
Grapefruit White 
Juniper Berry India 
Lavender 40/42 
Lemongrass 
Orange Sweet
Pine Long Leaf 
Patchouli Dark 
Rosemary Spanish


----------



## maya

I did six dog salves, several arnica oils and planned out two new soaps (cold process.)


----------



## amandaeiben

Well im in the testing phase of my self tanning spray and I woke up this morning with my leg the color of a carrot so I did some readjusting of my formula today and added blueberry to my carrot mixture to tone the orange down into a more brown color lol. Hopefully my other leg turns out better because im running out of non visible body parts! May the tanning gods bless my poor legs haha. Oh and I also stressed out over my stupid bubble bath recipe because it wont do what I want it to. Had to put it away so I could come back to it when im less mad at it.


----------



## jules92207

Well I was all ready to make a soap with one of my eo blends I mixed over the weekend but after my attempts to make dinner ended in a series of unfortunate events I decided not to tempt fate. Maybe tomorrow will be better and the kitchen gremlins will be gone.


----------



## Sagebrush

Made a batch with fresh ginger and ginger EO, colored with yellow clay. Second batch this week, and there's another I have to make tomorrow. I'm on a roll!


----------



## Belinda02

Made a few calculations, bought coconut oil and planned for tomorrow.


----------



## doriettefarm

Just plotting what to make in my new mondo-sized mold.  I will be using a divider and making 2 different batches but this bad boy should hold 15lbs of soap in total!  I've never made anything bigger than a 4-5lb batch so scaling up makes me a bit nervous but excited.


----------



## FlybyStardancer

Wow, that's a big mold!!


----------



## maya

That is an amazing mold!

I made two batches of soap one a gardeners soap and one with herbs and spices. I also did a tincture of cherry bark for coughs that whoop. Tomorrow is my BIG day making tinctures, salves and other herbal stuff. I ordered lye today for pick up on Monday .84 cents  a POUND! That felt really good! Right, tomorrow I also do a liquid soap for a restaurant here and laundry soap. Well, there ya go. Those are my plans and what I did today. <3


----------



## scrubbadubdub

That is one massive mold! What is it made of? It looks shiny.

 I cut up, shredded & curled a bunch of embeds today as I wait for my silicone liners to come in the mail  
 & unrelated to soaping but I just can't contain myself- my cat had her kittens! today


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

It might not really count, but yesterday I had my first ever cello lesson!  Something to fill the time between moulding and cutting soap...........


----------



## seven

finally finished the jasmine soap from hell. the fo was so difficult to work with, and i only have 1 mold with 4 cavities. 25 pours i had to do *sigh*.







i hope the lady likes it...


----------



## neeners

I've been wanting to make more soap, but ran out of CB. so......now I sit on my hands and wait until Monday when I can go into town to buy some. bought some pomace OO and sunflower oil yesterday. not sure what I'm going to do with those.....  daydreaming of when I get my EOs, and planning how to scent a Rasta soap (patchouli is on the list, but I feel like it needs to be blended with something else).

 seven, I hope the lady likes those soaps too.  they're pretty!


----------



## jenfrat

Figuring out the recipe for soap I want to make later (if this migraine lets up!) and tested a soap I made two weeks ago. It lathered so beautifully and my skin feels awesome!  So happy to be soaping again!!!!!


----------



## seven

thanks neeners


----------



## maya

Migraines are the worst!


----------



## neeners

ugh, I third that.  I had one so bad this week I didn't do ANYTHING that day!


----------



## jules92207

Made a mess - was a bit too impatient to make my Liquid Crack I got today from Daystar and convinced myself everything was cool enough to go for it. Everything was going awesome till I realized I hadn't prepped my mold yet so quickly wiped a tiny bit of olive oil inside the mold cavities after all was mixed so by the time I poured - glop. Spooned it in to the mold OK but kick myself for not being prepared.

It also got hot very fast so I am glad I was keeping an eye on it and thought to stick it in the freezer. Hopefully it still comes out OK.


----------



## doriettefarm

scrubbadubdub said:


> That is one massive mold! What is it made of? It looks shiny.
> 
> I cut up, shredded & curled a bunch of embeds today as I wait for my silicone liners to come in the mail
> & unrelated to soaping but I just can't contain myself- my cat had her kittens! today



Congrats on the new baby kitties!  You know you have to post pics, right?

The mega-mold is just made from wood with a thick black plastic liner (that's probably what looks shiny).


----------



## maya

Kittehs! Pictures please~

I made a new soap, blue and white called betwix and between. and a regular cast member, casquette girls, pink and white. yesterday was the raven and the crow black and white and a gardeners scrubbie bar. 

I also made chicken and biscuits for dinner. I made  a double batch of biscuits, I bet they don't last the night.


----------



## Belinda02

Made a small batch of salt bars and a batch of co/po soap. I ordered the wrong type of color.  It is for MP so I grated the cube of color and used it as embeds.  May not work but looks like speckled soap.  Nice.


----------



## FlybyStardancer

Just packaged up the easter egg soaps I made my nieces, so that I can mail off the basket for my niece in AZ (yes, I'm late getting it out). I grabbed the partial one I had claimed as my tester, and decided to try it out. First test, floating. And yep, it floats! Mostly just under the surface, but that's still floating.  And then was the wash test... Oh my! Lots of bubbles! Did not expect that!  I'm really happy with how it turned out.

Next up, need to pack the soaps for my friends' easter party. I'm also planning on taking the imperfect easter eggs there too.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

I found a borax-free washing powder recipe - handy for us this side of the pond where borax is a pain to get hold of.


----------



## Tienne

I've done absolutely nothing soapy today! 

I've trawled the forum, watched 10-15 soap videos, went down to my soaping room and looked at all the lovely colours of micas screaming out to me to be used, (Pick me! Pick me!), went back upstairs and am now having a cup of coffee, trawling the forum again and feeling *very* guilty.


----------



## seven

^^^^

buy the micas, buy the micas!   one can never have too many micas, just like one can never have too many molds 

i have a few pending things that i gotta do asap. some restocking, boxing and labeling all the soap cakes order, making a few kgs of mp base. unfortunately, couchtuner feels ten times more interesting at the moment.. all those tv series i can watch till i drop..


----------



## Tienne

seven said:


> ^^^^
> 
> buy the micas, buy the micas!   one can never have too many micas, just like one can never have too many molds



Ugh, I already _have_ bought them!    I have enough micas to last a lifetime! I have so many, I have colours I have never even used yet! But you're absolutely right, Seven. One can _never ever_ have too many micas. Or moulds. Or FOs. Or spatulas! 

I'd better go downstairs again and make a choice or I might start by just lining a mould. That usually gets me in the mood and then I can decide on colours and designs afterwards. Wish me luck! LOL


----------



## neeners

I tried buying some cocoa butter so I can do some soaping, but the place didn't have any ready to be picked up and I didn't know where it was.  so I'm going to try again today.  waiting anxiously for my EOs to arrive....


----------



## Alprinceton

I finally finished some Easter decoration (soap, of course. And some felt)


----------



## dixiedragon

Last night I made a soap inspired by Brambleberry's Charcoal and Rose Clay spa bar. Mine's CP and there's is melt and pour, but other than that it's pretty much the same. I learned that I can't just throw some activated carbon from the pet store into the batter and count on the stick blender to chop it up for me! But if you crush the granuals with the back of a spoon it works okay.

When I melted my tallow, there was some brown scummy stuff on top. I poured the oils through  a filter and got it out, but tonight I'm going to melt down all of my tallow and filter it again.


----------



## Saponista

Can you point me in the direction of the borax free washing powder recipe please eff?


----------



## songwind

I juggled dual hot process batches of soap on Tuesday for the first time. It came out just fine, and I'm quite pleased.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

Saponista said:


> Can you point me in the direction of the borax free washing powder recipe please eff?



http://www.mommypotamus.com/homemade-natural-laundry-detergent-made-easy/

The basic part is

6 cups washing soda
Three bars of 4.5 – 5 ounce soap, finely grated 
lemon essential oil, optional (where to buy lemon essential oil)

Kudos to the Mommypotamus


----------



## softpinklove

*New to CP and Loving It!*

Tonight after my son goes to sleep, I will be attempting my first in the mold swirl. I'm very new to cp soapmaking and tonight will be my 4th time doing it. The 1st was lye heavy because I forgot to superfat so I will rebatch it later, the other 2 turned out great!   I only have 1 loaf mold at the moment so will have to wait a couple of days before doing the other batch I want to make which will be a facial soap.  I'm so glad I finally got over my fear of working with lye and also stepping out of my comfort zone of doing only m&p soap!  I have to be careful because my son is young and autistic and is with me 24/7, so I have to do lye soap after he's gone to bed... lots of late night soaping for me lol!


----------



## jules92207

Tonight I made lavender herb with lavender buds from my garden I dried. Kind of excited to see how it turns out. 

My last soap effort I made a lot of mistakes so it was quite a struggle, I think tonight I finally found my groove - it was smooth sailing!


----------



## songwind

This weekend I tried a batch of shaving soap with Sodium Lactate. It definitely made it easier to get in the mold without a lot of irregular bits.

I shaved with some this morning and it doesn't seem to have had a negative effect of any kind. I call it a win!


----------



## FlybyStardancer

I unloaded soaps on friends yesterday (not as many as I hoped to, but it's still that many less soaps at my house!). Just bagged them up and gave them names to match the theme of the party and set them out. 

Today I snagged some cardboard boxes from work (unloaded a shipment of office supplies and grabbed the smaller empties). Those are going to be used to store soaps that have been curing a while, so that I can use the racks for new soaps. 

I'm also plotting what soaps I want to try next, but there's too many ideas to chose from! lol


----------



## jules92207

Unmolded and stamped my Citrus Cilantro I made yesterday with dried cilantro leaves. My first attempt with herb additives. I am so far happy with the speckled green look and it almost seems to be turning a darker gel looking green which is kind of cool.

Also researched and watched a few videos on adding colorants as I got my first color sample last week and am anxious to give it a try.


----------



## cmzaha

softpinklove said:


> Tonight after my son goes to sleep, I will be attempting my first in the mold swirl. I'm very new to cp soapmaking and tonight will be my 4th time doing it. The 1st was lye heavy because I forgot to superfat so I will rebatch it later, the other 2 turned out great!  I only have 1 loaf mold at the moment so will have to wait a couple of days before doing the other batch I want to make which will be a facial soap. I'm so glad I finally got over my fear of working with lye and also stepping out of my comfort zone of doing only m&p soap! I have to be careful because my son is young and autistic and is with me 24/7, so I have to do lye soap after he's gone to bed... lots of late night soaping for me lol!


 
You should just let your first batch cure and I bet it will be just fine. You do not have to superfat to have a soap that is not lye heavy if you measure accurately.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

songwind said:


> This weekend I tried a batch of shaving soap with Sodium Lactate. It definitely made it easier to get in the mold without a lot of irregular bits.
> 
> I shaved with some this morning and it doesn't seem to have had a negative effect of any kind. I call it a win!


 
That's very cool.  Glad it had no ill effects.

I made the 100% coconut soap for grating up in to my laundry soap - it set up faster than lego and had a crack so big that I could use it for "Yo Mamma" jokes.  Took it out of the mould and it was roasting hot.  Put it outside to cool and cut it within a few hours of pouring.  Now I know where salt bars get their speed from!


----------



## seven

just finished a batch of betel leaves soap. very excited to try it, as betel leaves are believed to have many good properties. i also made a small batch of gm and oatmeal for my grandma, to alternate with my pt soap that she's been using daily lately. her skin is playing up again, i blamed the lotion from the doctor, it has steroids and many other nasty things. maybe i should try to whip up a simple lotion for her made from ostrich oil.


----------



## jules92207

Just ordered a bunch of new EO's - can't wait!!!


----------



## godschild

*Cortisone shot in my stirring arm*

I'm soaping tonight after having gotten a cortisone shot yesterday in my shoulder of the arm I stir with.  Nothing to it but to do it.  I have three 74oz log molds lined and ready to go.  Crocks are lined up and plugged in.  Palm oil is melting.  Now to go weigh my other oils while I watch Crisley plan a birthday party on tv.  I don't let anything stop me so a little shot won't either.  The stirring will help the cortisone get where it needs to go.  Hope your soaping is going well.


----------



## jules92207

godschild said:


> I'm soaping tonight after having gotten a cortisone shot yesterday in my shoulder of the arm I stir with.  Nothing to it but to do it.  I have three 74oz log molds lined and ready to go.  Crocks are lined up and plugged in.  Palm oil is melting.  Now to go weigh my other oils while I watch Crisley plan a birthday party on tv.  I don't let anything stop me so a little shot won't either.  The stirring will help the cortisone get where it needs to go.  Hope your soaping is going well.



I love that show!


----------



## navigator9

Just kicked myself in the butt for not remembering to buy apple cider for a batch of applejack and peel that a customer requested. I should buy extra and freeze it, so this doesn't happen again. Kick, kick, kick!!!


----------



## seven

did a batch of oatmilk, oatmeal and honey which failed terribly. what was i thinking? too much honey, indeed. overheated hot mess. in to the crockpot it went.

also made a 'cp swirled with mp'. i've no idea how it will turn out. we'll see.


----------



## neeners

I made a shampoo bar today.  yesterday I got my cocoa butter, so I can get back into soaping when my EOs arrive.  waiting is so hard.....


----------



## Soapsense

Can't wait to see the MP swirl!


----------



## Susie

Made two 2 lb batches of soap.  One with lard, one with Great Value Shortening to test the differences.  Both had sugar, so watching them like a hawk for volcano tendencies.


----------



## Tienne

I made a new slab mould out of an old key cupboard and had to give it a test run. Just pulled a 7-coloured Spring swirled soap out of the oven. New mould, new recipe, new colours, new FO, new soap! Ah yes, it was a good day.


----------



## Sagebrush

Made a soap with a local chocolate beer, coffee-infused oil, coffee absolute, and cocoa powder. Experimented with mixing my beer soap at lower temps than I normally do. 
Looked at a soap I made last night...kicking myself for not taking notes the last time I made it. Note: cinnamon EO seizes! But, I knew that...I just didn't want to believe it was true  
Washed last night's soaping dishes!


----------



## kdaniels8811

I have 25 pounds of cold process soap sitting on the counter waiting to be cut and another 10 pounds of liquid soap paste waiting to be dissolved, tomorrow is soon enough for both. I was ambitious today!


----------



## Belinda02

Receive citric acid and what appears to be a wooden mold kit. Planning.


----------



## rsupisces

Today,  I made an all lard soap scented with white tea and ginger.  I also tried blending some e.o and f.o.


----------



## songwind

I cut my first rectangular loaf of bath soap. (Earlier bath soaps have been round columns, or individual bar molds.


----------



## jules92207

Having soap block - like writers block in making soap. So many fragrances/recipes to try I don't know what to do next!


----------



## FlybyStardancer

I know how that goes, Jules! That (and a messy kitchen) was part of why I hadn't soaped since I made the easter soaps for family! Just broke through last night. First time replacing water with juice, first time using clay, and first time blending more than one FO, all in one soap!


----------



## jules92207

So relate! Our sewer lines were backed up this week so I couldn't clean the kitchen which means no soaping for me! Finally cleaned it all last night so now I can make soap again but feel so overwhelmed with my options. I think I have settled to try a rose scented soap with my first oxide sample - first time with coloring and hope to experiment with a swirl maybe. We shall see!


----------



## FlybyStardancer

At least backed up sewer lines is a better excuse than tiredness and laziness! Heh. Cleaning the kitchen has to be one of the chores I hate the most. And at least I got everything cleaned up again after soaping last night, so I can use the kitchen again today.


----------



## grayceworks

Too tired to do much lately, but today I experimented a bit, and ended up with 10-minute Liquid Soap.. well, soap paste anyhow. We'll see how long it takes to dilute lol.


----------



## Renew Soaps

I rendered 20 pounds of tallow for an order.  
 Took an inventory of all the supplies on hand and ordered the ones I was short on.
  Prepped the equipment for tomorrow, drank a beer, realized it was flat (because it was meant for the soap)  add 1 beer to the order. Then I stalked the forums.


----------



## Sagebrush

Made a batch (with a two-color swirl!), unmolded a batch from yesterday, washed my soap dishes...it's the hardest part, ugh!


----------



## maya

Today I add scent to the last of my liquid soaps, fix a couple of labeling errors, do up some salves, check my tinctures, do up a liquid soap, stuff like that. I have several shows coming up so I am trying to get a lot done.


----------



## Belinda02

Made bath melts. Bought huge box of baking soda for future projects.


----------



## heather s

I am leaving in a minute to pick up boxes and boxes of supplies (molds, cutters, oils, eo's etc) that I found on craigslist for less than $50!!! The girl said her friend made soap and moved and gave her this stuff and she has no idea how to use it! Looks like $500-$1000 worth of supplies!!! Whoo hoo!!!


----------



## Susie

Ordered EO's and soapwort seeds.  Drooled over silicone molds I know I will never use.


----------



## neeners

friend touched down back on the island, and has my goodies with her!!!!!  will be getting all my EOs today.  will have to package some soap for her (that was our trade agreement)


----------



## jules92207

Kicking myself for trying my first color swirl with a floral fo - barely got everything in the molds last night. Swirling was a joke. Today I have pink and cream layered soap blobs. Not very pretty but they sure smell good.

Might try a salt bar today.


----------



## neeners

I'm delighted yet devastated at the same time. My friend camemy pkg of EOs yesterday.....then I smelled the bag. My anise EO bottle exploded in transit!!!!!  So, no more anise for me. :'(  so many soapy plans now down the drain!  

Bright side is I still have plenty of others to play with.


----------



## seven

had a student came by today for a cp-hp class. i nearly forgot how to hp in a double boiler, lol! haven't done that for a long time. tonight, i have to finish packaging the soapcake order. putting all the ribbons and such, very time consuming. i wanna be rewarded greatly for this one, ha!


----------



## btz

Made EVOO castille today. Not sure whether it was classify as CP or HP. Didn't use SB, so no trace even after 3 hours mark even with hot water bath. So I put it in microwave, until it finally traced. Heavily. 

Will post pic tomorrow after cutting it and give the full story.


----------



## jules92207

neeners said:


> I'm delighted yet devastated at the same time. My friend camemy pkg of EOs yesterday.....then I smelled the bag. My anise EO bottle exploded in transit!!!!!  So, no more anise for me. :'(  so many soapy plans now down the drain!
> 
> Bright side is I still have plenty of others to play with.



Oh no!!! I would be so upset!


----------



## FlybyStardancer

Last night I cut the soap I made Thursday. The swirls inside were very faint and it was dark, so I didn't take pictures. The swirls on the outside were more noticeable after sitting out for a day, so I'm hoping the cut sides will darken up too. 

The smell is divine, though, and only seems to get better as it sits. Very fruity and sweet without being cloying.


----------



## AustinStraight

Looked around on Camden-Grey, ready to order some more EOs!  Can't wait to finally get a big bottle of peru balsam for soapmaking.  Too bad CG is out of patchouli, though... I don't wanna order the wildcrafted kind (which is the only kind in stock) because it's so expensive.


----------



## neeners

jules92207 said:


> Oh no!!! I would be so upset!



it is sad.  I was planning on a orange and black tiger stripe with anise and sweet orange, then yesterday on your post the anise and lemon one.  sigh.  on well..... I have plenty more to play with, so now I'm working on some other blends.....  any ideas for Rasta soap?  I have so far patchouli and lemongrass...


----------



## jules92207

Unmolded my first salt bar. Looks good! Now the wait... :beer::beer::beer:



neeners said:


> it is sad.  I was planning on a orange and black tiger stripe with anise and sweet orange, then yesterday on your post the anise and lemon one.  sigh.  on well..... I have plenty more to play with, so now I'm working on some other blends.....  any ideas for Rasta soap?  I have so far patchouli and lemongrass...



Ohhh..Something herby would be nice with that - Sage? Rosemary?


----------



## neeners

oohhh!  rosemary!  that would smell nice!  I was also thinking maybe orange...  i'll have to do some testing....


----------



## jules92207

neeners said:


> oohhh!  rosemary!  that would smell nice!  I was also thinking maybe orange...  i'll have to do some testing....



Ohhh!!! Yes!!!!


----------



## rsupisces

Just made my first salt bar.  It's scented with lemongrass and lime e.o and anchored with litsea cubea.   It sure did move fast.  It also has pink himalyan sea salt.  Smells yummy. We will see how it turns out.


----------



## jules92207

Just got my Peru Balsam and Cardamom in the mail.. how did I ever live before without the Peru Balsam... holy moly.


----------



## Sunaelurus

Just cut my carrot facial soap today. Doesn't look fancy, but has lots of goodies in it including carrot, illite clay, Shea butter, vitamin E, etc...


----------



## Cindiq4u

Made the bases for 30 Black Raspberry Vanilla, Bath Bomb Creamers, Made a batch of Orange/Plumeria CP, and a batch of Pear CP, Received 10 1oz NG scents ( can't wait to soap with their Bamboo Hemp, and their Hot Cocoa Scent is sooooo YUMMY") I'm not even a foodie scent person, so go figure.. Dishes are done and time for a glass of Vino~ Love and Cheers.


----------



## inkyfingers

I discovered a coffee tray in my storage room, one that I received as part of a holiday gift basket years ago.  I don't use coffee trays, as I never have people over for coffee.  So my soapy brain decided it would be a perfect soap mold.  I measured it out, and calculated how I can make 18 perfect 4oz bars out of it.

 That makes for a productive day, no?

 Tomorrow I'll actually make the soap.


----------



## FlybyStardancer

Used up a couple of bars I had in the shower, so I replaced them (one of my coconut bars that I've been using to try to get rid of gunk on my hair, and then grabbed one of my Love Spell bars to try out). I also grabbed one of my superlye bars to leave by the sink as a tester.


----------



## jules92207

Mixed about half a dozen "blends" since I got my latest EO order in yesterday. 

Prepped my mold for the next batch. 

Joined a new forum of local farmers in my town to engage in "exchange" - homegrown produce for goods, they seem excited at the prospect of getting handmade soap for their awesome produce/herbs. Probably not as excited as me.  

Dusted off my juicer cause if I get a bunch of local produce I might just try to make some juices out of the product for soaping.

Organized my soaping area to make room, time to get busy! :-D


----------



## Sagebrush

Made two different batches of beer soap, washed soap dishes twice, and ordered more cocoa butter (because I didn't plan ahead about running out). Now I'm going to make some mango lassi...but that's not soap-related


----------



## Susie

Got my EO order in from WSP today.  Got yummy wintergreen EO on my hand and "accidently" got a bit on the back of the drape close to my computer.  I so hate that I *ahem* _have_ to smell that all day. 
Got named moderator to Liquidsoapers Yahoo Group.


----------



## seven

last night i made a batch of oatmeal and honey soap. it was loaded with lotsa olive, coconut, avocado and a dash of rice bran. no palm this time, since i cant find it here. no fancy swirls, no fo/eo as well. just a simple soap loaded with goodness. 

tomorrow i'm making my bearberry extract soap.. it better make my skin fairer, or else i'd be pissed as hell.


----------



## jules92207

Made a goats milk fragranced with milk sugar kisses and a bit of clove. Most of them gelled without any help from me, also was the first time I added the fragrance to the oils before the lye mix knowing the spicy eo would likely give me issues - what a brilliant concept! This is why I love this forum. Smooth as a babies butt to work with!

Also made a fishing soap for hubby with industrial strength triple brewed coffee and anise eo. So far it looks awesome but I did notice two of the bars have slight weeping in them. They are the two in the middle of the mold so maybe just the heat? Haven't zap tested it yet, hoping it just absorbs.


----------



## inkyfingers

My soapy thing I did today - after my soaping buddy became overwhelmed with a few stressful events, she emailed to tell me she had to back out of our soapy dream of selling soap.  She encouraged me to go it alone, as I've become good at soaping (compared to how I was 2 months ago), but I just don't want to do this by myself.

 So I'm sad over my broken bubbly dreams.

 I think I'm going to cry now.


----------



## jules92207

inkyfingers said:


> My soapy thing I did today - after my soaping buddy became overwhelmed with a few stressful events, she emailed to tell me she had to back out of our soapy dream of selling soap.  She encouraged me to go it alone, as I've become good at soaping (compared to how I was 2 months ago), but I just don't want to do this by myself.
> 
> So I'm sad over my broken bubbly dreams.
> 
> I think I'm going to cry now.



Not broken dreams, maybe just delayed. Nothing wrong with doing it on your own when you're ready.


----------



## seven

found some animal molds that were heavily discounted last night. i personally don't like them, but they sure come handy for the kiddies party favor in the upcoming months. 
for today, i made my 1st beef tallow soap. i mix it with olive, rice bran, and hemp. i did it hp, simply coz i wanted to add some bearberry extract and didn't want the lye monster to eat it if i cp-ed it.


----------



## songwind

This weekend I felt like I was the star in a hidden camera documentary entitled "How Not To Make Soap."

On Saturday, I made a cold process loaf of soap in one of my column molds. Tried a funnel swirl, and it went okay. But I overfilled the mold, so I had to tip it to pour some out. Then an hour later I realized I had measured out my frag. oils but never put them in the soap batter. Also splashed a bit of soap batter on my forearm.




Still looks pretty.

Sunday I made more shave soap. Let my oils get too hot in one of the crock pots, and *and boiled my lye*. If you haven't tried it, it's kind of alarming. While mixing additives in, I stuck my thumb into the pot of 170 degree soap. Don't recommend that, either.

In the end, both batches came out okay, but I felt like I was in a Monty Python sketch for a while, there.


----------



## houseofwool

Today I boiled beer for a beer soap.


----------



## Saponista

Today I made an I scented boring 100%CO no superfat soap for laundry. Hot processed it.


----------



## HerbalEarthling

Today I "steam cleaned" the ash off of my bars.  They look 1000x better!  So much easier than rubbing, dousing, or whatever other weird ways people try to remove the ash.


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Today I placed an order from WSP, they had butters on sale!    I'm a sucker for a sale!


----------



## Tienne

It's taken two months to get here and the wretched shipping and customs fees near tripled the price, but... *drumroll*.... my Bud Cutter is finally here!!  It's here!! Woowoo!!


----------



## Saponista

I tried making some soap with soya wax to make it hard instead if Palm, lard, or cocoa butter.


----------



## songwind

Despite my Keystone Cops shenanigans, the soap came out pretty well when I cut it yesterday.


----------



## Sagebrush

Bought a canopy online for the farmer's market I'll be setting up for starting in a month. Made a couple molds of sage leaves with mold putty yesterday, which I'll eventually fill to try to make into stamps for product bags. Optimistically bought a stamp pad today  

Songwind, those soaps look beautiful!


----------



## jules92207

Love the soaps Songwind, those look fabulous!

I made a new recipe with a citrus, lavender, rosemary and peppermint blend I wasn't to happy with so I could give a go at swirls. I am actually really happy with the results. The fragrance is already improving too!


----------



## Sagebrush

Had a friend over and showed her how I make soap...it was nice to have someone interested in the process  We made a black charcoal and white swirled soap with vanilla and cedar leaf EO. Hopefully, it turns out well...it started thickening up quicker than I hoped.


----------



## mintle

My leg got fractured (unluckily) and I have plenty of time (luckily). 

I tried to make a camo soap yesterday. It is a very gentle recipe with cleansing value 13 and it is too early to unmold so I don't know what it's like on the inside. 
Scented with a lot of patchouli eo and a bit of litsea & grapefruit. 
The colours were supposed to be very bright but faded away overnigh. The orange mica had some shimmers and they show through, even after gelling! 

I _need_ to cut soon because I'm afraid this batch could run away and camouflage itself among, let's say, zillions of these little beetles!  

Btw, this is my all-time favourite soap mold - that is  iPhone package box . Perfect size (approx. 600g of soap) for trials and errors; it allows to practice swirls but at the same time if something goes wrong I don't have to throw 1kg of oils away. I really don't know what I will do if this mold wears out, I guess I will have to buy another phone hehehe.


----------



## neeners

tried my rasta soap today. it didn't QUITE turn out the way I wanted, but it's still ITM. I will post pics when I cut (don't want the angry mob at me quite yet....). oh, also tried Taiwan swirl, which turned out not too bad considering the batter was kind of thick...

 oh!  the scent blend I ended up with was 80% lemongrass, and 20% each dark patchouli and blood orange.


----------



## jules92207

Made a contestant for the absolute ugliest soap ever. Wanted to make a soap with little loofah cuts in it, must have mixed too much fragrance oils cause its a mustard yellow with brown stained spots where the fragrance must have seeped out. Seriously debating tossing it.

Luckily I also made a fabulous salt bar with spearmint and key lime EO's to brighten my day. Those turned out awesome.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

I worked on the marketing for The Admirable Lady - I couldn't finish the labels as I hadn't worked out a strap line, but I now have it!

"Enchanting Formulations for the Discerning Lady."


----------



## neeners

I tried an ITP swirl today with citrus blend EOs.  I've failed miserably with previous ITP swirls....hoping the swirl gods were on my side today and provided me with pretty swirls....


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

neeners said:


> i tried an itp swirl today with citrus blend eos.  I've failed miserably with previous itp swirls....hoping the swirl gods were on my side today and provided me with pretty swirls....



cut cut cut cut!


----------



## neeners

I KNEW you'd be the one to start the mob!  it's just gelling right now.  I shall cut tomorrow, and start a thread.  promise!


----------



## songwind

I ordered an OBSCENE amount of soap fragrances, and hope to make soap later.


----------



## dneruck

Didn't do anything soapy today except be anxious to unmold two batches that I made last night to give away for Father's Day :/


----------



## Sagebrush

Made a batch of my London Fog goat milk soap. Figured out my new canopy for farmer's markets


----------



## neeners

I'm currently really annoyed.  the soap I made earlier was trying to overheat, then partially gelled.  it's not sitting in the oven (pilot light on only) in hopes of completing gel phase.  sigh.....  I'm not a happy soaper right now!


----------



## songwind

I was able to push my cold out of the way and make some soap last night. I did my first batches where I loaded it directly into tubs.





I also listed the tubs and added them as on option on my Etsy store.


----------



## AustinStraight

Similar thing happened to a recent soap of mine, neeners... partially gelled, overheated a bit from the heat of the sun (I had to bring it home with me in the car as I made it somewhere else) and then it got a partial gel from the outside in as well as the inside out  - I CPOPed the bars to fix it but there's still a subtle line where the soap didn't gel.  Don't wanna cook all the lavender out of the soap!

I rebatched my partially gelled mint soaps because not only are (were) they very ashy, but the mint smell is gone because I was stupid and left the bars curing on a sunny windowsill instead of in the basement.  Added more peppermint and some rosemary, too.  Also added a bit of sugar to boost the lather and a little salt in hopes of making it come out of the mold faster, not sure if the salt trick works for rebatch soap though.  I actually had to rebatch it again because I added way too much water the first time, now it seems to be hardening nicely.


----------



## LunaSkye

I just finished cutting my latest soap a while ago. I am proud of it because it is the most successful CP soap thus far and it has one of my favorite scents (Sun, Moon, & Stars) which will only be used by me around the summer time.

I also found that my failed tea soap is not as much of a fail as I thought, though it is pretty soft for my liking. I am thinking of cutting it up and making it an additive in a different soap.


----------



## cmzaha

Made my Sunny California with a couple changes and it turned out ugly :sad:. It accelerated to fast and the brain was not thinking quick enough...Oh well it is still a great shea butter soap with shea the #1 oil.  Also tweaked the eo blend a tad and it smell fantastic, at least to me! Going to make Love Spell now in my not so wonderful 90degree house


----------



## cmzaha

Love Spell came out exactly how I wanted it to...Yeah!  Thank goodness my go to slow trace recipe with lard never fails me  :-D


----------



## jules92207

Waiting for my lye water to cool so I can make my "french toast" soap. Mixed up the blend two days ago and haven't been able to stop thinking about it. It seriously smells like cinnamon buns in my kitchen as I put the blend in the oils already.

Maybe I am just hungry.


----------



## hlee

I made a coffee soap for the 1st time tonight. I used coffee with my lye water , coffee fragrance and a poppy seed top. I hope it turns out and wondering if I have another batch in me yet tonight before I put everything away .


----------



## Skatergirl46

I made a batch of HP goats milk soap today. I had plans for several batches, but it got up to 100° here and one was all I could stand. The soap came out nicely though. I tried a different way of adding the goats milk that I saw mentioned on the forum, I added it to the oils and stick blended a bit before putting the lye in.  My idea behind doing it this way was that the milk would get warm in the heated oils, and maybe not change colors much when I added the lye water. I had the lye water and the oils around 110° when I combined them. I kept the batch from getting over 160, and it was lower than that for most of the cooking time. It came out a light pinkish beige and has no funky odor. I use BB's Ginger Lime FO and didn't add any colorant. I'll cut and post a pic tomorrow.  It was good to soap today. Sorry I haven't been around much. I've been skating a lot and doing fun things with my husband and boys lately. I can't stop making soap though. It's just too much fun.


----------



## AcornSky

I've spent the last week or so waiting for my backache to subside and let me stand for long enough to make more soap.  I haven't been wasting that time, though.  Oh no.  I've been shopping (online), researching, and working out ways to increase our soap usage so that I will need to make more soap.  Every time I see a reference to a recipe that 'makes a good, hard bar of soap that lasts a long time' I turn the page.  I want soap that lathers away nice and quickly.  

I've also progressed from peering at soapcalc in terror to having immense fun with it.


----------



## Tienne

I got some new LOUD micas yesterday! They're shockingly bright!  Hot pink, lemon yellow, gold, turquoise, orange, lime green and more, all bursting with colour. I can't wait to soap with them. 

Got a lot of weeding to do first, though and then some sowing. Then the chook pen needs raking and the hen house needs to be made bigger. (Got little baby chicks arriving soon! My rooster has been "working" hard for weeks! LOL) Then the lawn needs mowing and.... hmm. I don't  really have all that much time for soaping these days. Maybe I'll have time tomorrow... maybe.   

Hi Skatergirl! Good to see you! :wave:


----------



## Skatergirl46

Hi Tienne! :wave:


----------



## songwind

I nearly tore my hair out over these vinyl labels (my printer doesn't like them) but think I have found the exact way to hold my nose and stand on one foot to make them print. I was able to redesign my label so there's only one per shave soap, and got my first soap tubs ready to go.


----------



## jules92207

songwind - those look awesome!

I tried a new color in a new mold. Reviews said it could be blue/could be purple so blooming violets seemed like it could go either way and be fine. Also tried my first textured top.

Washed with my first salt bar tonight. Its only 3 weeks old but I just couldn't resist any longer. Not much lather yet, low and foamy, but my skin seems to really like the bar.

It was a night of firsts.


----------



## Shalisk

I have started work on setting up my 'lab' so to speak. Assembled shelves, put products on shelves, assembled my small curing rack (nothing special) set up my work table etc. Vaccumed up a lot of dog hair (A LOT of dog hair. I could knit another dog) de-funked the room (**** dog) and cleaned up  Prepping for some soap making once my shipment of supplies comes in.


----------



## seven

Tienne said:


> It's taken two months to get here and the wretched shipping and customs fees near tripled the price, but... *drumroll*.... my Bud Cutter is finally here!!  It's here!! Woowoo!!



congrats! 

i'm sure yer gonna love it, Tienne


----------



## seven

restock of lemongrass dead sea mud soap, and some whitening cream using papaya n bearberry extracts.


----------



## grayceworks

I got both pine tar and birch tar in the mail today. Yay!

Hubby unpacked them, since I was at work, and he called to let me know that the birch tar had been improperly packaged and leaked all over. And that it was on his hands now. And smelled like a fire. And that while he was bagging it up so it wouldn't stink up the house, he had mistakenly wiped his face with his hand which had the birch tar on it. Which would not have been a huge deal, except that he then forgot a minute later and licked his lips. 

Which was the reason for the phone call at work, to find out WHY on earth I would think of putting something so revolting in my soaps? 

I said, well nobody's going to be EATING the soap! Geez. And I rather like the smoky scent. It reminds me of camping. LOL


----------



## inkyfingers

I placed an order for soaping supplies, about $150.00 worth of stuff!

 For me, that's a lot because I'm a hobby soaper now that my soaping buddy changed her mind about selling soap with me.  She suggested I sell alone, but I seriously don't have the sales gene.  So this is my first supply order with the knowledge I won't be selling any.  Ever.


----------



## neeners

grayceworks said:


> I got both pine tar and birch tar in the mail today. Yay!
> 
> Hubby unpacked them, since I was at work, and he called to let me know that the birch tar had been improperly packaged and leaked all over. And that it was on his hands now. And smelled like a fire. And that while he was bagging it up so it wouldn't stink up the house, he had mistakenly wiped his face with his hand which had the birch tar on it. Which would not have been a huge deal, except that he then forgot a minute later and licked his lips.
> 
> Which was the reason for the phone call at work, to find out WHY on earth I would think of putting something so revolting in my soaps?
> 
> I said, well nobody's going to be EATING the soap! Geez. And I rather like the smoky scent. It reminds me of camping. LOL




  sounds like a series of unfortunate events for him!!!  but.....very very funny!!!


----------



## Sagebrush

Went to my favorite local herb shop and got some alkanet root and hops to restock, plus some annato seeds to try out.


----------



## ocean_soul

I finally made oat milk soap, yay!  I also received a shipment from Brambleberry.  I'm enjoying the scent of Cucumber & Kiwi at the moment, and a few others.  Eeee!  ^_^


----------



## Susie

inkyfingers said:


> I placed an order for soaping supplies, about $150.00 worth of stuff!
> 
> For me, that's a lot because I'm a hobby soaper now that my soaping buddy changed her mind about selling soap with me.  She suggested I sell alone, but I seriously don't have the sales gene.  So this is my first supply order with the knowledge I won't be selling any.  Ever.



I went to a farmer's market today(I was out of town.)  On a table with a bunch of jellies and stuff, I saw a basket of soap.  Seemed a tad out of place, so I asked the guy about the soap(while smelling and looking very interested).  He said that his neighbor makes the soap.  She mans the booth one weekend a month to pay him back for the space every weekend.  Seemed a very good solution for a very small "hobby/testing the waters to become professional type soapmaker.  

You could do this.  Shoot, even I could do this once I get more experience.  If it just makes enough to support the addiction, and you get out and talk to customers once a month, it would be excellent.


----------



## seven

restock, restock, restoooccckk...
so many things to do, only a pair of hands 
i'm so moody, that even if i have many things to do, i cant be rushed. if not supported by the right mood = disaster. 
okay lets list the things in order of priority:
lavender gm - *done*
lavender body butter
strawberry body butter
eucalyptus 
bearberry soap
lil robots party favor
choc chip mint
strawberry milkshake (soap that is)


----------



## ocean_soul

Well, it looks like I'll have to toss my oat milk soap in the crock pot, it seems like I didn't stick blend it enough before sticking it in the freezer, 24 hours after taking it out of the freezer it's weeping zappy orange liquid, yikes!  :\  So I'm getting ready to do that now.  I have my bottle of Cucumber & Kiwi fragrance oil at my desk still...I enjoy sniffing if periodically. hehehe!  ^_^


----------



## jules92207

I made an apple scented soap and used apple juice to mix my lye. Totally burned the juice and it turned a DARK red brown color so I was kind of worried. Looks like it is lightening up quite a bit so all may not be lost. Also colored a thin top layer red, maybe too much color though, we will see if it bleeds. 

It sure smells good though!


----------



## songwind

Let's see. I packed up a ton of internet orders last night.

Today I launched my 100th Order Celebration Sale.


----------



## Sprag

I made my first batch of soap !!


----------



## Sagebrush

Made two batches of Lavender Oat swirl. Got a small order of supplies in the mail!



Sprag said:


> I made my first batch of soap !!




Congrats on your first batch


----------



## LunaSkye

I cut a batch of soap using another soap that I was not crazy about. This is also my first batch that I utilize canola to cut the use of olive. I loved how it came out as it reminds me of bananas and chocolate. Too bad the scent did not match or stay with the soap, but I like it.

It's not the best, but I want to share my progress and show off my personal pride and achievement:


----------



## jules92207

I was busy tonight -

I made my first salt scrub (I don't have any preservatives yet but I thought I would make a small batch just to try one). 

I made a whipped body butter with pink grapefruit eo.

Cut my Gingham Apple soap I made yesterday - also realized I used more fo than WSP recommends so I am really bummed. Can't believe I did that. Not sure what I am going to do with that one now. Its really pretty and smells great, but now I will be scared to use it. Maybe it will just sit around to smell up the room. 

Also made lavender and key lime eo soap. Smells awesome.


----------



## FlybyStardancer

Jules, maybe cut the Gingham Apple up and use as large-ish embeds in an unscented soap? It would be sad to be too scared to use a soap!


----------



## seven

finally starting to make the lil robot soaps. 1 batch done out of 25.


----------



## craftymom0263

When I get home from work I plan on making dark musk for my sons friends and almond for the ladies at work. I hope everyone has a wonderful day


----------



## jules92207

FlybyStardancer said:


> Jules, maybe cut the Gingham Apple up and use as large-ish embeds in an unscented soap? It would be sad to be too scared to use a soap!



^^^That - Cut up my Gingham Apple to use as embeds, figured out I only need about a lb more of soap to be OK so I will whip that up tonight and hope for the best. 

Thanks FlybyStardancer! Good idea.


----------



## Saponista

Made a second batch of soleseife, scented with marine vitality FO this time.


----------



## songwind

Sprag said:


> I made my first batch of soap !!



Congrats! Welcome to the party.


----------



## Sprag

SageontheMountain said:


> Made two batches of Lavender Oat swirl. Got a small order of supplies in the mail!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your first batch




Thanks !


----------



## seven

just did another bearberry soap. this time i also added papaya puree and did it cp, instead of hp like last time. the soap is currently in the freezer. a bit weary about the extract, so prevent gel it is. crossing fingers it will be okay.


----------



## FlybyStardancer

Just tried two 11-week-old soaps! One is a cp lard soap (from the first batch of lard soap I made), the other my second batch of superlye. I'll dig up that thread to add my thoughts on it there.

As far as the lard soap goes... Oh man, I was loving it! I had just finished a different bar of lard soap, and the difference was amazing. The bar I grabbed today was made a week earlier than the previous one, cp'd instead of hp'd, had different scent/colors, but was otherwise the same recipe. The lather on this one was so much nicer! And the scent on this one was WSP Ocean Water. I didn't really like it OOB, and I thought it was just 'okay' when I sniffed it in the curing room today (was trying to decide between one of three scents), but once I got the bar wet, the scent improved to something actually nice.  And the very faint hint of it on my skin now is wonderful. I'm thinking now that Ocean Water is a scent best used in lighter amounts and/or blended with something else... 

It's too bad that I have too many vegetarian friends, so else this would be a wonderful recipe to keep.  (Out of all the vegetarians I know, one is okay with animal oils in soap...except that lard makes her break out. Not entirely surprising, given that she's vegetarian due to allergies.)


----------



## neeners

I tried a hanger swirl today, and organized my soaping area.  and....looked at some soap pictures (but....that's everyday, right???)


----------



## Skatergirl46

I unmolded some 50% salt bars that I made yesterday.


----------



## FlybyStardancer

It's been way too long since I made soap, but...

I found some pitchers perfected for splitting batter for coloring! Walked in to Target today, and there they were in the dollar section. They're similar to this one at Brambleberry, and are made of #5 plastic. They're also the perfect size for those of us who only do small batches of 2lbs or so.


----------



## neeners

didn`t make soap today, but decided I'm going to do a grapefruit and cedarwood soap next.  just need to pin down what swirl I want to try.......

 oh, I've also been waiting for my goats to go into labour.  there maybe somethings happening tonight.....  maybe I should just soap tonight to pass the time? since I won`t really be sleeping anyway.....


----------



## seven

just did my first lanolin and egg soap  it's a facial soap, coconut free formula, with beef tallow, and some goatmilk as well (can't resist, i loooveeee milk too much in soaps). now the waiting game begins....


----------



## cmzaha

Working on lining my molds, followed by making 2 batches of dragon blood extra scrubby mud  bars, gardenia and 2 batches of Lemony Avocado. If I am not to tired by then I shall make more Plumeria and Plumeria with Hardwood. Whew!! I am going to be busy and it is already 2 in the afternoon


----------



## jules92207

FlybyStardancer said:


> It's been way too long since I made soap, but...
> 
> I found some pitchers perfected for splitting batter for coloring! Walked in to Target today, and there they were in the dollar section. They're similar to this one at Brambleberry, and are made of #5 plastic. They're also the perfect size for those of us who only do small batches of 2lbs or so.



Are they different colored watering cans in the dollar section? I got those too!


----------



## inkyfingers

After washing my hair with the Soap Queen pH balanced shampoo bar recipe for 6 weeks now, I have discovered that the more it cures, the more of a residue it leaves on my hair, and now the washing process leaves my hair dirtier/stickier than it is before I wash it.  Today I decided to look up Genny's recipe.  I plugged everything into soap calc, and I'm gathering supplies to make her recipe this week.

 I'm so excited!!!


----------



## FlybyStardancer

jules92207 said:


> Are they different colored watering cans in the dollar section? I got those too!



Yup! I grabbed the three beige ones they had. They're the right shape, a good size, and the right grade of plastic! Perfect!


----------



## Soapsense

I completed my first successful rebatch.  So I guess I succeeded at a fail... ;-)


----------



## Susie

Soapsense said:


> I completed my first successful rebatch.  So I guess I succeeded at a fail... ;-)



When you don't get what you want, you get experience.  And, if you are really smart, you got an education also.  Also, you will have an awesome rebatched soap.  Win-win-win.


----------



## HandmadeinFlorida

Derpina Bubbles said:


> I cleaned 200 and eleventy million soap utensils, pots, pans and bowls.  I may have fudged the numbers there. I think there was more. Felt like it anyway .  Cleaning up because the Mother-In-Law is coming to stay. She will be doing her not so subtle inspection. Kill. Me. Now.



lol, hilarious and all-too-familiar!


----------



## CaraBou

I miss Derpina. I wonder what her MIL did to her??  Derpiiiiiiina!  Come on back gal, ya hear??


----------



## Tienne

I miss Derpina too! Just the other day I was wondering where she had gotten to and about how her posts always make me laugh.

Anyway, I am getting ready to make some dandelion soap and then maybe some calendula soap. Maybe an extra batch of avocado soap too.... but I really just popped by this thread to see how many posts there would be about other people making avocado soaps, too! I'm kinda surprised there aren't any yet, but maybe I'm just one step ahead of the competition. LOL  (Anyone with an interest in "gardening" will understand what I'm talking about. )


----------



## CaraBou

Ya, clearly you are smarter than the rest of us, Tienne -- we see where avocado soap is taking you, lol!  I might have to copycat, and see if it makes my own garden grow!


----------



## AcornSky

Today I am waiting for two exciting parcels of supplies, and planning what to do with them when they come.  Almond soap!  Marshmallow body cream!  Magic anti-ageing potion!!

Two more parcels to come in the next few days, too.  :grin::grin::grin:

Hmm.  Would be a good idea to get boring stuff done to free up time for fun when I have my goodies.  We'll see...


----------



## jules92207

Got everything together to make a Himalayan pink salt bar with grapefruit/bergamot - everything melted, fragrance in the oils, ground a lb of salt in my coffee grinder... and I didn't have enough lye. :roll:

So waiting for the stores to open today so I can finish what I started... :???:


----------



## songwind

I managed to give myself a sore throat by not paying close enough attention to where I set my first batch of lye while working on my second. Oops. :/


----------



## dalewaite48

I made my first Goat Milk soap tonight. I have only been making my soaps with water. Seemed to go well.  We will see hoy it looks tomorrow.


----------



## Paradigm

Learned lots of lessons tonight.  The best one: Walked away from a HP crock pot for less than two minutes, came back to "one hot mess!"

Best part of tonight and soap making ever: It was bed time and tuck in for my littles right as I had finished mixing and molding today's soap. As I was walking into my girls room, one of the girls says, "Mom I bet you smell like soap, come give me a hug."  Of course I did.  She takes a deep breath and exclaims, "You don't just smell like soap, you smell like finished soap!" She wouldn't let go.  I guess she likes the scent I used tonight (Lavender, Rosemary, Patchouli).


----------



## FlybyStardancer

Okay, no actual soaping got done today... but I did finally manage to  catch up on my kitchen cleaning (after waaaaay too long), so now I have  space to make soap!

Determined to soap tomorrow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Need to make tooth and shave soaps so they can cure, and after that I have too many ideas for playing around.


----------



## grayceworks

Thickened and scented a previous batch of liquid soap. Made a new batch of liquid soap and of 100% CO laundry soap. Played with my new ph meter.

Just simple stuff right now, none of the recipes I want to be playing with *sigh* I have so many ingredients in my cupboard and no energy to use them lol

Also been reading the Craft Inc book. Figure if I want to start working towards being a business next year, then now is the time to start, especially with my energy levels lol


----------



## AcornSky

My parcels arrived yesterday, but because I had done something incredibly stupid with my websites I couldn't even open them until the evening when I had finally sorted things out. (I design, create and maintain websites - luckily this stupidity was with my own non-public sites.  I do take more care with other people's sites!)

Today I am waiting for another parcel, possibly two, and then I am hoping to get on with my magic anti-ageing potion and marshmallow body cream - and maybe some soap too.


----------



## Saponista

I made a batch of soap with rose floral wax, which I have been meaning to try for ages. Will post the results after cutting.


----------



## Skatergirl46

I made salt bars scented with NG Cannabis Rose. My garage smells so wonderful right now!


----------



## grayceworks

AcornSky said:


> My parcels arrived yesterday, but because I had done something incredibly stupid with my websites I couldn't even open them until the evening when I had finally sorted things out. (I design, create and maintain websites - luckily this stupidity was with my own non-public sites.  I do take more care with other people's sites!)
> 
> Today I am waiting for another parcel, possibly two, and then I am hoping to get on with my magic anti-ageing potion and marshmallow body cream - and maybe some soap too.



LOL  I used to maintain client's websites for years, to the neglect of my own... and I had a client who decided one day he was going to update his own... I had given him a manual with exact instructions how to add posts, photos, etc. With screenshots and arrows and all that nifty stuff. But he had a friend who said, 'Wow, man, just use Frontpage, what you see is what you get!' *sigh* He'd even managed to somehow mess with the htaccess file. Craziness.

Hey, I think I need some miracle antiaging potion!


----------



## neeners

soaped with a friend today and I made one myself (lavender and peppermint, pink drop swirls).  hopefully....this swirls this time (had 3 straight fails recently).


----------



## jules92207

Mixed a few new eo blends. 

Unmolded my grapefruit pink salt bar - too soon.   Broken stuck edges galore.

Ran a few new recipes through soapcalc to include what I have on hand for my next few batches.


----------



## reinbeau

Paradigm said:


> Learned lots of lessons tonight.  The best one: Walked away from a HP crock pot for less than two minutes, came back to "one hot mess!"
> 
> Best part of tonight and soap making ever: It was bed time and tuck in for my littles right as I had finished mixing and molding today's soap. As I was walking into my girls room, one of the girls says, "Mom I bet you smell like soap, come give me a hug."  Of course I did.  She takes a deep breath and exclaims, "You don't just smell like soap, you smell like finished soap!" She wouldn't let go.  I guess she likes the scent I used tonight (Lavender, Rosemary, Patchouli).


What a lovely story - and your daughter will remember that soap scent for the rest of her life.  Scent memories are ingrained, it seems.

I didn't do much for soaping today other than read, study, and learn  bit more.  Going to give liquid soap a try soon.


----------



## jules92207

I made my "Jack Bauer" soap tonight. I have been joking with hubby about making a manly man bar. 

It has triple brewed coffee and beer for my liquid, scented with sandalwood vanilla, patchouli, and tobacco bay leaf. Sprinkled ground coffee on the top of the loaf.


----------



## grayceworks

songwind said:


> I managed to give myself a sore throat by not paying close enough attention to where I set my first batch of lye while working on my second. Oops. :/



I did that once. Only once. lol  Now I have a procedure, mix it at arm's length, with stove hood on, then immediately move it to the back of the stove, and start the next one. all mixed lye goes to the back of the stove, where it is safe from breathing, being bumped, etc. lol


----------



## navigator9

Well, it's early morning so I haven't done anything soapy yet, but yesterday I received the mold that I had ordered from Van Yulay, I think that's how it's spelled. It's a mold source I ran across recently, they have tons of molds, not the one I was looking for, but I couldn't resist ordering at least one. 

I also accepted an invitation to be a vendor in a fund raising festival for an animal assisted therapy group. I'm really excited about this, it's such a great cause. And it's giving me an idea for something I can do when I retire. I'm planning to get a dog then, and they do canine therapy training, and one of the things that they have the dogs do is a program for reading challenged kids, where they take dogs into the schools and have the kids read to the them, because the dogs are not judgmental, and the kids have more confidence reading aloud to them. I want to do this!!! 

The festival is in September, so I have lots of time to get ready. This will be my first outdoor fair, so I'm excited about that too. They even provide the tent. So I'm excited about the fair and thinking about having a therapy dog! Funny, the places that soap making will take you.


----------



## Susie

grayceworks said:


> I did that once. Only once. lol  Now I have a procedure, mix it at arm's length, with stove hood on, then immediately move it to the back of the stove, and start the next one. all mixed lye goes to the back of the stove, where it is safe from breathing, being bumped, etc. lol



That is exactly how I do it also.


----------



## Ruthie

I've been working on packaging and labeling all week- well, a little at a time.  Yesterday I took a bar of my gardener's soap to my favorite produce farm, and she invited me to put a few in her shop.   

As soon as I finish labeling, I must get in my soap/craft room and rearrange.  The workers are coming Monday to put a window air conditioner in that room.

Besides that, I really NEED to make soap!  I'm running short on several of my favorites!  Maybe next week!


----------



## FlybyStardancer

grayceworks said:


> I did that once. Only once. lol  Now I have a procedure, mix it at arm's length, with stove hood on, then immediately move it to the back of the stove, and start the next one. all mixed lye goes to the back of the stove, where it is safe from breathing, being bumped, etc. lol



I too mix at arm's length... but with the container already on the back of the stove. The overhead hood vent is closer to the back burners of the stove than it is to the front. I always feel like if it were on the front of the stove, then half of the fumes wouldn't get sucked up into the hood.


----------



## reinbeau

My stove has a downdraft fan, so I mix it right on top of the downdraft.  I turn the fan off when the solution clears and then set it over on the back of the counter until I'm ready to use it.

No soapiness today, just gardening, and a nice birdwatching session this morning.  It's been too long.  Might make some shaving soap tonight, trying out a few tweaks I've been considering.....


----------



## inkyfingers

I picked up soaping supplies today, including shea butter, cocoa butter, a selection of essential oils, coconut oil, and rice bran oil as well as a jar of lye.

 This is gonna be an awesome summer of soaping!


----------



## CaraBou

I spent half the day looking for something -- anything! -- to carve out the hooked jaw of a spawning salmon. The closest thing I found cost $25.  Needless to say,  my soaping mission was not accomplished!


----------



## jules92207

CaraBou said:


> I spent half the day looking for something -- anything! -- to carve out the hooked jaw of a spawning salmon. The closest thing I found cost $25.  Needless to say,  my soaping mission was not accomplished!



Oh my gosh, what are you making???


----------



## Sagebrush

Bought tables for my farmer's market that starts Friday. Yikes! I'm so nervous about getting everything done and ready!


----------



## CaraBou

jules92207 said:


> Oh my gosh, what are you making???



Well, I want to make a salmon cp soap.  They're so cool looking! the Alaskan summer is short and so much of it is spent celebrating salmon.  If I could pull it off, it would be an homage of sorts.  I'm not sure I can but I haven't given up yet!  I need to find something that is sturdy yet flexible to dig out soft soap for the snout.  And -- minor detail, right -- how to get a deep red.  Wish me luck!


----------



## songwind

grayceworks said:


> I did that once. Only once. lol  Now I have a procedure, mix it at arm's length, with stove hood on, then immediately move it to the back of the stove, and start the next one. all mixed lye goes to the back of the stove, where it is safe from breathing, being bumped, etc. lol



I have moved out of the kitchen, for multiple reasons. However, a 3M painter's mask works just fine to prevent any accidental aspiration. I've gotten more conscientious about it recently.


----------



## jules92207

CaraBou said:


> Well, I want to make a salmon cp soap.  They're so cool looking! the Alaskan summer is short and so much of it is spent celebrating salmon.  If I could pull it off, it would be an homage of sorts.  I'm not sure I can but I haven't given up yet!  I need to find something that is sturdy yet flexible to dig out soft soap for the snout.  And -- minor detail, right -- how to get a deep red.  Wish me luck!



That is so cool! Hubby and I are part of Kokanee Power here in CA, they would love that! I wish you much luck and can't wait to see your results.

Back on topic, I made a Vanilla Bean Noel soap last night that is spot on BBW, and may have accomplished the closest I have come to an in the pot swirl, missed one step though so not positive it will look good yet. Oh so much to learn...


----------



## Obsidian

I tried making a nice white soap with bright colors hidden in the center. I must have soaped too hot though, the batter thickened really fast so I had to move quick to glop all colors into the center fast as I could. On top of it, I didn't use enough mica and the colors are lovely pastels now. 

I'll probably have a fair amount of air pocket even though I banged the heck out of the mold on the floor. This was a test batch, if I do make it again, it will be a one color soap. Scented with mms cotton candy FO, nice & sweet without being over bearing.

Also testing a new liner I made out of a plastic place mat. It will be nice not having to fold paper liners all the time.


----------



## AustinStraight

I browsed around WSP... I don't wanna make another order too soon cause I just spent 50 dollars there about a week ago, but I added some essential oils and the sandalwood fragrance oil to my wish list, already planning for Christmas!  I don't wanna spend all 40 dollars myself to get the free shipping this time, so I'll probably ask my crunchy relatives if there's any essential oils, butters, etc. they wanna order so I can get up to 40.  

Also, not a soapy thing I did, but people are putting insulation in the walls and one of them went in and out of the basement where I have soaps curing and asked if we made homemade soap... my mom said I did and he said it smelled delicious.  Take that, naysayers!


----------



## Sagebrush

CaraBou said:


> Well, I want to make a salmon cp soap.  They're so cool looking! the Alaskan summer is short and so much of it is spent celebrating salmon.  If I could pull it off, it would be an homage of sorts.  I'm not sure I can but I haven't given up yet!  I need to find something that is sturdy yet flexible to dig out soft soap for the snout.  And -- minor detail, right -- how to get a deep red.  Wish me luck!




That sounds like a great idea! I'm not sure if you use natural colorants a lot, but I recently made of couple batches of soap with paprika infused olive oil that turned out to be a dark orange, almost brick red color.


----------



## Belinda02

Unpacked my BD present. Received EOs and my first FO. Made a dishwasher soap which I'll try later today. Lined my soap mold with templet material getting ready for tomorrow.


----------



## FlybyStardancer

I made absinthe-scented soap!  I soaped pretty darn cool (oils had been sitting at room temp for about 4 hours, and the lye-water was sitting in the fridge for about the same mount of time), and made sure to really mix in the FO and colorant well before I added the lye-water. It took about 30 seconds with the stick blender to get to a med-thick trace! I had hoped to have enough time to mix a bit of the batter with TD, but nope!

At least the combo of adding the FO to the oils  beforehand and soaping so cold made it so that it didn't rice. NG's write-up on the FO said that they had some ricing.

I filled a pringles can mold, and poured the remainder into a spare silicone mold to use for a rebatch soap.  I had an idea for how to make it easy to unmold from the pringles can, and still be able to reuse it later... Used an ice pick to punch a very small hole in the bottom to prevent the soap from vacuum-sealing to the can bottom, which I then rubbed with a bit of mineral oil and put a little freezer paper disc in prevent leaks. Then lined the pringles can with freezer paper like normal. I hope it works the way I envision it would! (If not, I have a few other pringles can molds.)


----------



## jules92207

Running out of room from all my soaping so I'm looking into some storage ideas. Maybe this:
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/20263627/#/90263619

Getting ready to order some more base oils and maybe a few more fragrances to start some fall/winter scents. So far I've tried WSP, Daystar and Nature's Garden for fragrances so I'm thinking about trying a new vendor this time for comparison. Maybe Sweet Cakes or Brambleberry? I don't know. So much to chose from.


----------



## cmzaha

Last night I made another shave soap test fragranced with Gingergrass EO and Himalayan Cedarwood. I did not like the Himalayan Cedarwood as well as Virginian out of the bottle but it smell amazing with the Gingergrass, both from ND. I also made a batch of Honeydew Melon, using cucumber and yogurt for liquid, from calcandlesupply and it smell amazing. It does not discolor and does not accelerate. I tested this fo a couple of weeks ago and it is still just as strong in the sample. I also made a Cool Cucumber with yogurt and cucumber juice. LOL, I have had several customers request cucumber soap, now lets see if they buy it. Everytime I make cucumber soap it is a slow seller and I have tried different cucumber fo's


----------



## houseofwool

In the last 2 days I have labeled 165 bars of 2 oz soap for a custom order.  I am so freaking tired of labeling teeny tiny bars.


----------



## littlehands

Poured out NG's Pink Sugar this morning. It kind of lost that sweet edge in the batter, but we'll see if it comes back. I'm using the discoloration in the design, so really need brown. Right now it looks like strawberry lemonade. Ha ha. I took a bit off the top and did a blend with sandalwood for a perfume spray; it's amazing. Thinking of pouring another one of my Aztec samples- maybe French lavendar and honey.


----------



## Ravenscourt Apothecary

I made my first salt bar, using my favorite Himalayan pink salt. It took less than 2 hours to harden but even then I was a little too late to cut it - it crumbled in places and is most likely going to be my personal and 'give away' soap. Still fun and I learned from this experience, going to just put my salt bars in single molds next time.


----------



## fuzz-juzz

This semester is finally done and I'm having my last exam today woohoo!
I'll have some time to order few FOs tonight. And I have already purchased few neons yesterday.
I have few FOs which I can soap with over the weekend, but I need to get more soda and I'm all set. 
I will be probably making soap with Mango and Lotus blossom FOs. One will be made with my standard recipe and another one with avocado oil. It is a bit expsensive, but it's sooo lovely in soap. 
We only have few batches left on the curing rack so I'll be soaping like made for the next few weeks.


----------



## LunaSkye

I made a random batch last night using tea once again. It was the perfect opportunity to test out a different stick blender and I'm surprised at how quickly the soap thickened.

Hopefully, the tea will be just as good as the first one I made, without the goofiness.


----------



## Belinda02

Cut a 1 pound batch of gardeners soap. Bought goat milk and almonds  for almond butter and almond milk.   Next week 5 milk soap with almond butter.


----------



## Sagebrush

I start my first farmer's market Friday, so I've been shopping for last minute things, labeling soap like a mad person, and labeling soap like a mad person. Whose idea was it to sew on ingredient labels with thread? Oh, yeah...mine!  

I also discovered a great way to get rid of ash. We have an electric tea kettle (that just boils water) and you can hold the bar up to the spout as the water is coming to a rolling boil and the steam just melts the ash away.


----------



## cmzaha

I made a full batch of soap with the ND Gingergrass 2/3 & 1/3 Himalayan Cedarwood. I hated the Himalayan Cedar out of the bottle and was glad I only purchased a 3.3 oz bottle to try, but it is amazing in this blend. Hopefully it sells well because it could quickly become my favorite. :smile:at least for awhile. I also tried a new mix with Red Thyme, Grapefruit and lavender. What was I thinking to buy 32 oz of Red Thyme...it is strong. I accelerated quickly so no swirls but the natural color should be pretty. Sometimes it just does not hurt to have a plain color soapie. It is really a different fragrance but I do think I like it. Next I am going to try red thyme with fir needle


----------



## grayceworks

Got feedback from mom, mom's boyfriend, and his brother on stuff I sent 3 months ago. Very honest useful feedback, some of which I had already observed -- peppermint rosemary bars did not hold their scent after only a few uses, and some that is marketing oriented, as I begin planning my target audience, etc. Like, that the shave soap is awesome, but needs more than one scent, and at least one should be musk, which I personally dislike, but I realize a lot of guys do like it, sooooo... hhmm. And I was told that I need a 'Man' soap, with guy scents or at least ocean scents, with blues and browns 

This from two guys who sat around the other day while my mom was asleep, trying on her various perfumes to see which one they liked best lol. So I guess they can have some say in the scents lol.


----------



## Ruthie

Measured and melted my oils for my beer shampoo bar yesterday.  Today after it is to hot to work in the yard I will put it together.  And I am taking a basket of soaps out to my fav produce farm.  She wanted to put some in her shop when I gave her a gardener's bar


----------



## jules92207

Made my first oil infusion which turned into a orange, clove and peru balsam soap last night. I asked for spices for my birthday to use in soaping and instead of getting just "paprika" I got an "orange ginger" blend that has paprika in it but also sugar, salt, orange peel, ground ginger, orange flavor, garlic, fennel seeds ground, mustard powder, and white pepper. I figured, wth... give it a try!

Had my chance to manage gelling/overheating a bit better than my first attempt. I hope it gelled all the way through, we will see. So far the color looks pretty awesome.


----------



## littlehands

Poured out Dragon's Blood from NG this morning in a black/red/white zebra swirl. It smells amazing. I can't wait to cut and see the results!


----------



## reinbeau

Made two gardener's soaps today, one CP with hemp oil and spirulina for color, the other HP, nothing fancy with the oils, but lots of beeswax (per the recipe - I always follow recipes the first time, just to see, whether baking or soaping).  Both soaps have ground orange peel in them, the CP one has pumice, also, and the HP one has green clay and ground calendula blossoms in it.  Here is the HP one, with the calendula petals on top - I'll cut it in the morning.

For the record, someone said all the beeswax would cut into the bubbles.  They're right, but the lather is very creamy, and it leaves your hands feeling very nice.  It is a hand soap, not something you're going to wash your face with


----------



## HerbalEarthling

Got a big show in the morning. Made 2 different kinds of bath bombs, designed their labels and packaged them, made lavender salve along which I also designed labels for and packaged. And lastly, designed and labeled 3 new batches of soap. Ohhhh, and I also designed labels and packed some new sugar scrubs. So flippin' excited for tomorrow! Now if only I can get to sleep.


----------



## cmzaha

HerbalEarthling said:


> Got a big show in the morning. Made 2 different kinds of bath bombs, designed their labels and packaged them, made lavender salve along which I also designed labels for and packaged. And lastly, designed and labeled 3 new batches of soap. Ohhhh, and I also designed labels and packed some new sugar scrubs. So flippin' excited for tomorrow! Now if only I can get to sleep.


Hope you show goes very well for you and you sell out out !! :razz:


----------



## HerbalEarthling

cmzaha said:


> Hope you show goes very well for you and you sell out out !! :razz:



Thanks! So far so good! Sold out of the bath bombs and a few soaps. Yay for success!


----------



## Sagebrush

HerbalEarthling said:


> Thanks! So far so good! Sold out of the bath bombs and a few soaps. Yay for success!




Glad everything is going well! I just had my first farmer's market yesterday and it was successful as well! Good start to a good season!


----------



## HerbalEarthling

SageontheMountain said:


> Glad everything is going well! I just had my first farmer's market yesterday and it was successful as well! Good start to a good season!



Congrats! It's so much fun! I love making money from something that I made. Best of luck in the future!


----------



## Mellifera

I made 10 lbs of lavender goat milk soap, a majority olive oil recipe that has a nice ITP swirl of purple in it. Except today. I split the batter, and it turned to clay before I could do the swirl. I now have an in-the-mold shmear, and I'll be lucky if there aren't air pockets. 

With nothing but lavender EO and majority olive oil, it shouldn't have moved that fast. But it's a new 25 lb jug of (organic, no less) oil. Hope it isn't fake olive. That would be very bad. 

Grr.


----------



## Neve

I finally made the scrubby eucalyptus artists' bar I've been planning for months!!! I weight everything  out last night and mixed it this morning. I wanna cut it NOW


----------



## Shalisk

Cleaned the soap room, made some soap, cleaned the soap room, got mad about how frustrating colors and cracking can be in my soap and why 1/2 the batch (yellow) came out like bananna custard, and the other half (pink) came out perfect in texture. Basically: Got frustrated


----------



## jules92207

It was way to hot to soap this weekend but late last night it cooled enough that I went ahead and made a honeysuckle blossom soap trying out the walmart shortening for the first time. It moved kinda fast cause of the fo I'm sure but the results are beautiful this morning. Nice and creamy. I also added some calendula flowers at trace so I can't wait to see how it looks.


----------



## Sagebrush

HerbalEarthling said:


> Congrats! It's so much fun! I love making money from something that I made. Best of luck in the future!




It is a lot of fun! Best of luck to you as well!


----------



## LunaSkye

I made a plain-jane olive soap so that my friend could have something safe to use in the future. I love how the color came out, but I decided against taking a picture. I'll do so next time or later. I love how the color came out.

I will also be cutting another concoction that I hope will be nice. I am worried about it's state as it reminds me of turd (2nd time I did that). I may have to stick to my own soaping method and not try to HP all the way. Another lesson learned.


----------



## kmarvel

Derpina Bubbles said:


> I cleaned 200 and eleventy million soap utensils, pots, pans and bowls.  I may have fudged the numbers there. I think there was more. Felt like it anyway .  Cleaning up because the Mother-In-Law is coming to stay. She will be doing her not so subtle inspection. Kill. Me. Now.




lmao


----------



## kmarvel

*Soapy Stuff today*

Today I unwrapped and cut my Sandlewood/Cedar/Frankincense soap.  Also made a 5 lb batch of Oakmoss.


Tomorrow I will make a 3 lb batch of Hawaiian White Ginger.

Can I borrow your MIL to clean my soap stuff??  I promise to give her back.  haha


Kathie


----------



## kmarvel

Shalisk said:


> Cleaned the soap room, made some soap, cleaned the soap room, got mad about how frustrating colors and cracking can be in my soap and why 1/2 the batch (yellow) came out like bananna custard, and the other half (pink) came out perfect in texture. Basically: Got frustrated




Speaking of cracking soap, my sandlewood/cedar/frankincense soap loaf had a 1" crack running down the top of my loaf.  I have never had soap crack before.  It didn't run deep into the bar.....just maybe a 1/8th of an inch.  What makes the soap crack??


----------



## cmzaha

kmarvel said:


> Speaking of cracking soap, my sandlewood/cedar/frankincense soap loaf had a 1" crack running down the top of my loaf. I have never had soap crack before. It didn't run deep into the bar.....just maybe a 1/8th of an inch. What makes the soap crack??


 Usually overheating internally


----------



## cmzaha

Today I actually got something done. Made 10 lbs of my Caffeinated Kelpie Salt bars, 10 lbs of my Seaweed with cucumber soap and ground up 10 lbs of old soap with my Kitchenaid to rebatch into my extra scrubby mud bars. Gets a little hard to get my soaps made now that I am doing markets Wed thru Sat I don't have much time leftover


----------



## neeners

I made another batch of my rasta soap since the first one was such a hit and I've had more requests.  this will likely be my last batch of soap before I move.  now I must muster the energy and courage to clean up my soap pots......


----------



## kmarvel

cmzaha said:


> Usually overheating internally



Thanks, Carol.


----------



## HerbalEarthling

cmzaha said:


> Today I actually got something done. Made 10 lbs of my Caffeinated Kelpie Salt bars, 10 lbs of my Seaweed with cucumber soap and ground up 10 lbs of old soap with my Kitchenaid to rebatch into my extra scrubby mud bars. Gets a little hard to get my soaps made now that I am doing markets Wed thru Sat I don't have much time leftover



Omg! That seaweed and cucumber sounds divine!


----------



## littlehands

Unmolded and cut a lovely lavendar/tea tree/eucalyptus/anise soap colored with clay and turmeric. Definitely more on the botanical side than normal. I tend toward the artistic side. Need to wash dishes and decide whether to do lavendar or my citrus/ylang ylang next. Also need to find another spot to cure. Everything is full. Oh, and traded 5 soaps for about 10 bags of garden goodies. Yea for barter!


----------



## jules92207

I to just got a barter offer- rosemary and potatoes for soap! Yea! 

Waiting for my rather large shipment from BB scheduled to arrive today. 

Been playing with my camera and spots around my house to take better pictures of soap. This cell phone is just not cutting it!


----------



## Gingerbeard

Coffee scrub with grounds throughout and a coffee bean on each bar for decoration. First shot at using espresso scent. Other than getting a little heavy handed with the color swirl I'm pleased with the results.


----------



## cmzaha

HerbalEarthling said:


> Omg! That seaweed and cucumber sounds divine!


It has been very popular. I actually caffeinated one batch of the seaweed cucumber because I forgot to add in the caffeine to one of my kelpie batches. LOL, I now have to rename one "Kelpie" batch because I forgot the kelp powder...maybe call it Un-Kelpie!! LOL, yesterday I was in forgetting mode...
So I ended up with 1 batch of un-caffeinated "Kelpie" and one batch of Caffeinated Seaweed and Cucumber which I renamed Sea Witch
Today I am melting down my soap shreds making them into my Extra Scrubby Mud bars and of course more Dragon's Blood.


----------



## jules92207

Been testing my curing soaps. I've decided I really don't like my soap at 4 weeks, 6 weeks is clearly better. I make pretty high conditioning soaps and I still find my hands are obviously dry from them at 4 weeks. The only exception I found was one I put honey in, that one feels great even at 4 weeks so I'm excited to see how great it is at 6 or 8 weeks now.


----------



## elmtree

cmzaha said:


> I made a full batch of soap with the ND Gingergrass 2/3 & 1/3 Himalayan Cedarwood. I hated the Himalayan Cedar out of the bottle and was glad I only purchased a 3.3 oz bottle to try, but it is amazing in this blend. Hopefully it sells well because it could quickly become my favorite. :smile:at least for awhile. I also tried a new mix with Red Thyme, Grapefruit and lavender. What was I thinking to buy 32 oz of Red Thyme...it is strong. I accelerated quickly so no swirls but the natural color should be pretty. Sometimes it just does not hurt to have a plain color soapie. It is really a different fragrance but I do think I like it. Next I am going to try red thyme with fir needle




Hi cmzaha!
I was wondering, cause I did the same exact thing with the Cedarwood, what percentage did you use of the Himalayan Cedarwood? I don't really care for it otb but I'm looking for a way to use it. Thanks!


----------



## seannasmommy

Today I brought a slice of soap to work with me! I just cut my first batch last night, and I wanted to show everyone. And honestly, I just wanted to have it here to look at!


----------



## jules92207

^^That is awesome! 

I made my first coconut milk soap last night with a blend of mint eo's. A little nervous that I got all the lye to dissolve since I used full cm in frozen cubes. Stirred for quite a while so I am cautiously hopeful.


----------



## neeners

^^  I'm sure it all got dissolved.  i almost exclusively make milk soaps for almost a year now, and have only had lye crystals in one batch (a recent batch).  i wasn't even in a hurry...not sure what happened with that one batch.

 I made my first salt bar today!  we're moving and getting rid of stuff, and I had some Himalayan salt leftover (enough for a batch), and some milk from one of my old goaties that I wanted to turn into soap.  two birds, one stone.  i now have a pretty pinkish soap (hopefully) gelling.


----------



## Obsidian

Your salt bars sound wonderful, I'm sure you will love them. I made a hideous batch of anise soap that resembles wet concrete. Its by far some of the ugliest soap but it does smell amazing.


----------



## neeners

dang!  you guys weren't kidding when you say salt soaps get hard FAST!  I waited just under 2.5 hrs, and just cut them.  and they crumbled!  good thing they're for me only.


----------



## cmzaha

elmtree said:


> Hi cmzaha!
> I was wondering, cause I did the same exact thing with the Cedarwood, what percentage did you use of the Himalayan Cedarwood? I don't really care for it otb but I'm looking for a way to use it. Thanks!


In my batch using 65 oz of oils I used 1.7 oz Gingergrass EO with 1 oz Cedarwood Himalayan. These were poured on Jun 4th and so far the scent is just getting better. Certainly strong using .65 oz per lb of oil. LOL, I just might have to purchase more Himalayan Cedarwood. Smelled like dirty socks to me out of the bottle. Gingergrass for ND has become one of my favorite EO's


----------



## CanaDawn

lard/coconut/calendula-infused olive, pink grapefruit scented.  Not my usual plain coconut bars!  Much slower trace, much slower to harden.  We'll see, I guess.


----------



## Numbers

Today I am making a batch of OMH and as I was looking at my oils and lye solution cooling I realized I used water instead of GM. D'oh!


----------



## elmtree

cmzaha said:


> In my batch using 65 oz of oils I used 1.7 oz Gingergrass EO with 1 oz Cedarwood Himalayan. These were poured on Jun 4th and so far the scent is just getting better. Certainly strong using .65 oz per lb of oil. LOL, I just might have to purchase more Himalayan Cedarwood. Smelled like dirty socks to me out of the bottle. Gingergrass for ND has become one of my favorite EO's




I too bought both of these scents at the same time from ND. You think it might be a scent men would like? I can't wait to try this combo! Thanks!


----------



## littlehands

Need to wash soap pots this morning before I do anything productive. Yesterday was a weird soapy day. I poured out NG's Black Tie in my lard recipe and seriously thought my lard was rancid- it was that gross. Nope, I just hate the fragrance. Used the exact same ingredients to pour off NG's Heaven, which was amazing. I planned a white base with blue and orange swirls. The Cellini blue morphed to the exact shade of grape purple I've been pulling my hair out to get on purpose. Go figure. Ha ha ha! If I do drag myself up to wash up, I'll probably play with my Nurture vibrance set that came yesterday.


----------



## seven

last night, I was making oatmilk soap with oatmeal, but forgot the oatmeal, DOH! hate when that happened! i also failed to to mix the lye with the oatmilk, and ended up doing 50-50 swap instead. i have no idea why, but my oatmilk always got doughy when mixed with lye. frustrated!

today, i made a few jars of gm body butter. nothing interesting, just the usual.


----------



## mintle

I have just poured cp aleppo mock soap! It is the first time I have used laurel bay (laurus nobilis) oil and it looks like blended spinach - vivid green oily pulp! It was cold process and after giving a lot of thought to it I did not finally add any salt to my lye water (decided it might be a bit drying while I have wanted this soap to be most delicate), but I have used sodium lactate at 2%. My recipe was 20% laurus nobilis oil and 80% OO.


----------



## jules92207

I cut and stamped my cm doublemint soap with spearmint, peppermint and eucalyptus. Holy wowzers it smells like that gum in here. I love it!


----------



## Sagebrush

Selling at a farmer's market all day!


----------



## neeners

packaging an order.  I really need to start printing out labels....but I don't have a printer....  LOL


----------



## Neve

I ordered $200 worth of supplies (ouch) and folded some cardboard baskets I bought for the next market and filled them with Kraft shred. I love how they look. 

I contemplated making soap but didn't get around to it.


----------



## fuzz-juzz

I've got Brown sugar & fig with CM in the mold, it's about to gel, fingers crossed it turns out good.
It looked a bit small in the mold, I hope I didn't forget an ingridient? My soaping skills are going a bit rusty, I haven't soaped in weeks.


----------



## cmzaha

elmtree said:


> I too bought both of these scents at the same time from ND. You think it might be a scent men would like? I can't wait to try this combo! Thanks!


Yes, I think it could go for men or women. I am loving it. Just the right amount of green with woodsy. At least that is how my nose smells it :razz:


----------



## LolaFalana

I had been in a sullen mood these past few months and actually have not done ANY soapy things in the past 2 months. But yesterday after work I chopped up and rebatched a pound of old soap I had. I even colored it, which I've never fully done before. 

I put cling wrap on top and stuck it in the freezer. I pray it turns out awesome like it is in my head. I would've put in the draw as usual but I keep my ac on 80 during the day and its extra hot outside.


----------



## neeners

made a soap yesterday, put it in the oven to CPOP...can't say I like CPOP.  this was a successful CPOP, but it still smells ammonia-ey and the swirl (did tilted tiger swirl) didn't turn out as crispy as I'm used to, so a bit of a disappointment for me....  I have to get more OO so I can do my next batch today.....no CPOP this time....don't want another CPOP disappointment.  think when I move into a different climate, I'm going to get a heating blanket to get gel...


----------



## Bex1982

I bought some new supplies


----------



## jules92207

Just lost my head at Home Goods buying himalayan salt (fine and coarse for decoration), black hawaiian sea salt, and red alaea hawaiian sea salt.


----------



## dalewaite48

I made two new soaps. One I called Coffee Lovers Soap and the other called Pure & Simple a totally unscented soap with no additives. I also ordered a bunch more supplies and signed up for two more craft shows.


----------



## cmzaha

I did my 2 markets today and both were crappy. Hate working 14 hrs for the market production company...  Yesterday I poured a batch of Lavender & fir Needle which smells divine, Lavender & Lilac (stock replacement), Peppermint & Fir Needle Salt bars and a batch of Peach. Of course if my markets keep up this way I will not need to make more soap  :thumbdown:


----------



## kylie_au

Today I had a surprise visit from a friend, then after she left cleaned kitchen up a bit and headed out to shed to make a goatmilk honey oats .
Not at all happy with top so will probably just cut some of it off. Also wish id added more honey so the natural scent isnt going to come  through like it normally does.

Kylie


----------



## neeners

i really really REALLY do not like CPOP.  I cut my soaps, and my CPOP one is wet and weird (made it 2 days ago) and the green clay is no longer green...some icky brown.  this is the 2nd time I've made this soap, and this one looks nothing like the first one.  blah!!!  I also used pomace OO this time, and I do not like working with pomace.  argh!!

 my rasta soap turned out great though.  I'm very happy about that...except too much lemongrass and not enough patchouli...  oh well.

 now...I have frozen carrot juice to use up.  not sure what scents to use with that yet.  i'll have to decide soon.....


----------



## mintle

Yesterday I had a soap seize (or something of this kind). I have made a soap with quite a lot of hard oils (incl. soy wax) and used lye concentration at 39%. I also used sea/fish collagen (? just to see what happens hehe), a new scent Milk FO and some powdered coconut milk. The lye solution and oils were quite warm when I mixed them, 10 seconds of blending and weeee  I ended up with a terribly thick trace, or a strange plastic-like mass (that did not cling to the sides of my container, slippery thing), very hot. I panicked and hopelessly added some distilled water, mixed with spatula (the plastic soap  absorbed the water very well) and spooned this mass into my mold - even managed to texture the top. It gelled like crazy, though and I had to remove all insulation. 

Today I have unmoulded (expecting a disaster such as caustic water pool, separation etc) and the soap is great. 

This is the first time experience for me; I had soap on a stick once and I had some serious ricing twice, but the plastic soap? :roll:


----------



## seven

just finished whipping a small tester batch of green tea body butter. smells so yummy!


----------



## Sagebrush

Got a 50-bar order out in the mail to a friend that I'd been putting off. Whew!


----------



## dalewaite48

Made a new soap called Cedar-Wood & Baking Soda. It turned out great see picture, and is a great man's soap.


----------



## jules92207

Been playing with HP again a bit, I learned to soap by HP but since learning about CP haven't been doing it much. Made three HP batches with WSP Beach, Pineapple Cilantro, and a lime and spearmint eo blend. 

Also made BB OMH with coconut milk, baby oatmeal and local honey.

Almost forgot I made a BB Dragon's Blood salt bar with the red and black sea salt I bought last week. Sat overnight and by morning was so hard hubs had to saw the slices with a braided wire! That is one ugly bar!


----------



## grayceworks

I diluted one of my experimental batches of CP LS. And took over another entire closet for my soaping stuff. Umm. Well, I cleaned out several shelves and drawers elsewhere for the towels and linens that used to be in the closet, and they're much more convenient now, so I think that makes up for me stealing the closet for my soaping supplies. And it got a lot of them out of the living room and off the kitchen counter, so hubby didn't object overly much. Not that he would ever deny me anyhow... I'm too cute.


----------



## seven

i made 3 batches of soap today. all are for special orders. the 1st one is an unscented, goatmilk baby soap. 2nd one is rose geranium, 3rd one is jasmine. i hope all turn out okay.


----------



## jules92207

I made a geranium and bergamot soap with rose kaolin clay and I think it is my prettiest batch yet. So excited!

Next I think I will try geranium, litsea and lavender. I am loving this geranium eo!


----------



## seven

insomnia is here, and so of course i gotta cook something in the kitchen. body scrub this time, using my triple butters mp base + whipped body butter (which i hate coz it's too **** greasy and thick) + glycerin + swa + grapeseed + a mixture of brown sugar, white sugar, coffee, and baking soda + preservative.

i first melted the mp base + whipped body butter, then whipped it till it doubles the size. put everything else in, and voila! i quite like the consistency so far, but this recipe needs a bit of tweaking definitely. i'm gonna take a mini shower at 3AM just to test this scrub, ha! 

eta: well whadda ya know, i just made myself a foaming body scrub, lol. i added some unscented liquid soap to make the texture more workable and it lathers beautifully. soap + scrub all in one!


----------



## seven

time for soap cake again! raspberry rose for tonight. i'm waiting for the lye water to cool down to make the icing. cake and embeds are ready..


----------



## dalewaite48

I made 3 new foaming pump soaps, Passion-fruit Grava, Fresh Lemon, and Good Morning. And then made new batch of Men's Cedarwood & Baking Soda.


----------



## LuckyStar

Currently waiting for the water to come on in my building so i can wash my equipment up in preparation for my newest goat milk soap


----------



## cmzaha

neeners said:


> i really really REALLY do not like CPOP. I cut my soaps, and my CPOP one is wet and weird (made it 2 days ago) and the green clay is no longer green...some icky brown. this is the 2nd time I've made this soap, and this one looks nothing like the first one. blah!!! I also used pomace OO this time, and I do not like working with pomace. argh!!
> 
> my rasta soap turned out great though. I'm very happy about that...except too much lemongrass and not enough patchouli... oh well.
> 
> now...I have frozen carrot juice to use up. not sure what scents to use with that yet. i'll have to decide soon.....


I hear ya...I hate CPOP also.


----------



## jules92207

I stalked the forum. I started a new job this week so I have been too busy and tired to do any real soaping. Feeling soap deprived but also so happy to be in a new job.


----------



## neeners

I'm relocating countries, and putting various things into storage. the soaps I'm keeping here for now will go into storage. I'm sad I won't get to "visit" with my soap babies, and worried they'll still cure find in their box (each scent is individually wrapped, and in a plastic open air box then will be wrapped with a towel in hopes that the salt air won't melt my soaps).

I also had made 2 batches last Friday (yes....leaving TODAY) b/c I couldn't bear to dump the frozen carrot juice from our backyard carrots and last of my goat's milk down the drain, and needed to use the sea water I collected. 

ya....totally crazy soap lady.


----------



## dalewaite48

Had my first major oops. I made a batch of Cedarwood soap and the two colors are separated by a thin layer of walnut shell powder. Well I guess I should have followed my directions better as it says to lay down a THIN layer of the powder and then pour top layer on next. When I took my soap out of the mold the two layers separated completely. I was able to save the batch by cleaning up both layers and chopping up and heating them in my oven and re-pouring into a mold. It actually turned out ok, just not quite as smooth.


----------



## LuckyStar

Threw out a batch of goat milk soap that wound up with lye pockets *tear* and made a salt bar to cheer myself up, lol.


----------



## seven

cmzaha said:


> I hear ya...I hate CPOP also.




me three, hate cpop!


----------



## Sagebrush

seven said:


> me three, hate cpop!




I read that: "3CPO." I know...Star Wars nerd


----------



## KodaijinYurei

I was able to make my second ever batch of soap today! Also saw that Bed Bath and Beyond was selling silicone cooking tools that look similar to the ones on BrambleBerry. I know what my next BB&B coupons are going to!


----------



## grayceworks

Diluted another batch of LS. Trying to decide what to call my method, or if there's already a name for it out there maybe... CPLS? RTLS? lol

Got a salad shooter finally. OMG how did I live without this??? What used to take me an entire day or two to shred 2lbs of soap, with resting my poor hands and arms, took me less than 5 minutes! Well worth the $28 on amazon, and the additional $15 on the presto website for different size shredders.  wow. Amazed. Sooo, I finished another 6lbs of laundry soap in just a few minutes. I LIKE this! And I can make curly crinkly slices, and bigger shreds for embeds or confetti rebatches too. Wheeeeeee!!!!


----------



## Dorymae

grayceworks said:


> Diluted another batch of LS. Trying to decide what to call my method, or if there's already a name for it out there maybe... CPLS? RTLS? lol




I think you should call it the grayce method. I can't wait to try it after following all your experiments!  I just need to find the room to store more paste/liquid soap!  I really think you are on to something that could really save a huge amount of time!

As for soapy things...I turned all my curing soaps, tested a few scraps, tried a new recipe for a conditioning bar which went completely wrong (My fault for using the wrong ingredient by accident) and ended up saving it by making it into a decent cream conditioner. Oh and of course came to the forums.


----------



## LunaSkye

I cut a soap yesterday and ended up with three bars that I would not ever sell (if I had a business). Perfect for giving out samples!


----------



## jules92207

The last 2 1/2 years I have worked out of my home and shared my office with my soaping stuff. I started a new job this week outside the home so I worked on cleaning out my "office" so I can expand my soaping room to the full room now. I am very happy!

I also froze and bagged up coconut milk, coffee, and beer for some upcoming batches.


----------



## cmzaha

Working on making 25#'s of Dragon's Blood today.  Somedays I get tired of brown soap!


----------



## Obsidian

I made two new mini molds that hold 1lb. Of course I had to make soap to try one out, the recipe fit perfectly


----------



## seven

did a spoon swirl tonight and it was lotsa fun! i haven't done this technique in a long, long time. the batter was a bit thick and i was moving lightning fast, lol


----------



## SoapyQueenBee

Made my first batch of CP, and going to get started on the first holiday artisan bars shortly.


----------



## cmzaha

Made a batch of Sweetgrass salt bars last night, today I made a batch of Attar of Rose, Sweet Grass and Red Santal all fo's from Soapalooza. So far loving them all and they all soap beautiful with no discoloration. Slight acceleration with 33% lye concentration but nothing bad. I love Soapalooza fo's. If I get ambitious later I will make a batch of Big Sur


----------



## LunaSkye

I am gearing up to make a small batch of soap. It will be my second beer soap, but it will be the first one I make with chamomile. I'm hoping the chamomile will add something to the scent without taking over where the beer left off.

Edit: I just finished making it and it's cooling in the fridge now. I just have to wait it out until I can cut it.


----------



## ocean_soul

Throughout the day I found myself checking in on my unscented bastille soap I made yesterday...and smelling it.  Why, whyyyy?  *sigh*  I don't know.  Eventually I ever so gently managed to slide it out of my mold.  I look forward to cutting it tomorrow morning...and speaking of, I better go clean my knife, just to be ready.   

Also, I made a couple of more molds (foamboard is my friend), one for half sized bars and the other for tall ones.  Yay!


----------



## IrishLass

I just put my hubby's experimental shaving soap to bed for the night. It's my regular shave soap formula, but was made with 90% NaOH and 10% KOH instead of 100% NaOH. Scented it with Salty Sailor from Daystar.

 IrishLass


----------



## seven

i feel like soaping with aloe vera tonight. just saw some big, fat ones, ready to be picked..


----------



## summerflyy

I just attended my first CP workshop today and it was so much fun ! Now I just need to wait for it to harden and cure for the next month ! I am really excited about it and I wonder how do other soapers actually wait out ! I am really hooked to it and I can't wait !


----------



## Ruthie

summerflyy said:


> I just attended my first CP workshop today and it was so much fun ! Now I just need to wait for it to harden and cure for the next month ! I am really excited about it and I wonder how do other soapers actually wait out ! I am really hooked to it and I can't wait !



Hi Summerfly and welcome!  I know what you mean about the wait.  But there is something that makes is easier-  Just make more soap!!


----------



## inkyfingers

I made castile soap and lavender soap, and I'm thrilled!  Not gonna be easy to let the castile cure for a year, though.


----------



## seven

did the aloe vera soap. like my last lavender batch, i decided to spoon swirled it. it's going to be a while till i can see it cut since i was using full water due to a new fragrance.


----------



## neeners

i recently moved countries, and left most of my soaps in storage (i made sure they were all safe).  it's been about 10 days, and i miss my soaps.  i have such a small batch with me, and b/c of settling in, i don't have imminent plans on making more soap (for now.....).  definitely withdrawal!


----------



## littlehands

I just finished pouring the second take of the sage and lemongrass impressionist soap from the BB blog. It was the third soap I ever made. I was moderately successful, but my first batch set up too fast, so it only had half the effect and half plopped. Lol Three months and over 100 batches later, it was very gratifying to redo it perfectly.


----------



## jules92207

I made a salt bar with rose clay and scented with grapefruit and peppermint. 

Also made one of my favorite soap recipes with BB's kumquat and colored it with neon yellow and oranges. It was suppose to be an attempt at a hidden feather but it didn't take long to mess that up. It will be interesting to see how it turns out.


----------



## AKjulz

Made two 5lb batches of vanilla goats milk, a batch of rhubarb and sugar cane...second attempt at a zebra swirl.  First try didn't have enough mica so just looked lame.  Also made 2 batches of Alaskan  wildflower.  And ended with a batch that will just be felted.  Added a bunch of shreds to it to use those up and tried a new FO...I think it was Kiwi sage and ginger.  Can't wait to do some un-molding tomorrow!


----------



## AutumnBreezeSoaps

Hubby and I just got done making our "Mocha" soap.  I have not gotten anything from my orders yet (I'm VERY new to soaping) and this is only my 3rd batch.  I had to use just things I had in the house which were coffee and shreds of old soaps thrown on top.  It doesn't look bad though.  Can't wait to cut it tomorrow!  It won't have much smell but that's the way my hubby likes it.


----------



## seven

i feel like making another batch tonight, but.......



my palm and coconut oils are next door in my grandma's house. and it's locked!


----------



## jules92207

seven said:


> i feel like making another batch tonight, but.......
> 
> 
> 
> my palm and coconut oils are next door in my grandma's house. and it's locked!



Nooooooo!!!


----------



## jules92207

I am almost out of lye and am on a tight budget till I adjust to my new job income. Sigh....

Wanted to cut my kumquat soap but its still too soft. The pink grapefruit peppermint salt bar popped out beautifully though and it was still soft enough to stamp, my first salt bar I could stamp actually!


----------



## Ruthie

jules92207 said:


> The pink grapefruit peppermint salt bar popped out beautifully though and it was still soft enough to stamp, my first salt bar I could stamp actually!



Wow, that is an accomplishment!  Good for you!

New day starting here and I have measured the oils for a small batch-- to use the sample from my last BB order.  Cucumber Melon or some such.  Just know it sounded yummy.  Also getting ready to measure oils for a batch of Oatmeal, Milk and Honey.  I'm almost sold out of those.

Our town has an annual "Woodiefest" with singers and guests from all over the nation.  (Woodie Guthrie was born here.)  This year they had a arts and crafts show but I didn't know until it was going on (on Saturday, it's second day).  But I made good contacts.  One lady wants to give me a bunch of pork fat she has to render.  But I think I'll give her some soap in exchange.  I bought a doily from her to use in taking photos.


----------



## seven

jules92207 said:


> Nooooooo!!!



LOL!

i survived the night 

tonight i made sure i'm loaded with all my oils. lanolin and shea soap coming up!


----------



## Obsidian

I made my first peacock swirl in a new silicone slab mold I picked up at a yard sale. I can finally make all those cool swirls you need a slab for. A column pour is in the future.


----------



## katsntx

Ordered more supplies and cleaned up yesterday's mess.  Trying to talk myself into getting up and making another bastile batch.


----------



## seven

Remake of aloe poppy. Using natural colorant this time (spirulina).


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## clhigh29

I've been doing soapy things every day lately after taking some time off, but I used the last of my palm oil last night and my new shipment doesn't come till tomorrow.  I have a bottle of palm kernel oil that I've been avoiding and decided to come up with a recipe and finally use this stuff.  I'm going to do:

10% palm kernel
52% olive
23% coconut
8% cocoa butter
7% castor
33% water discount/5% super fat

I hope this works out; otherwise, the bottle goes back in the bin forever.


----------



## seven

brewing my rosehip tea as we speak for my upcoming rosehip soap. the house is all nice and quiet. everyone is asleep. lovely!


----------



## grayceworks

Just picking away a little at a time at my business plan. Been reading the Crafts Inc book and workbook, been reading Marie Gale's book, working on logo designs and label ideas. Saving up to buy insurance. Researching craft fairs and markets in my area,. Stuff like that.  Just tedious business-type stuff which I've always hated, but is necessary if I'm going to get where I want to be next year.  

Wish I could be making soapy stuff right now, but I can barely move, finally had my kidney surgery, and I am down for a bit. But at least it's done and over.  

And I splurged on some EO's to make me feel better.  Got in on a co-op buying some 1lb quantities from Lebermuth, and got their lemongrass, indian peppermint, and lavender. OMG, the lavender! Never buying it anywhere else again. It's beautiful! Sweet and fresh, not medicinal. I have been looking for this since I ran out of a lavender water spray I used to use constantly, but when I had reordered the same brand lavender water, it didn't smell the same anymore... I have been on a quest ever since to find such sweet-smelling lavender. Now I can make my own!


----------



## grayceworks

clhigh29 said:


> I've been doing soapy things every day lately after taking some time off, but I used the last of my palm oil last night and my new shipment doesn't come till tomorrow.  I have a bottle of palm kernel oil that I've been avoiding and decided to come up with a recipe and finally use this stuff.  I'm going to do:
> 
> 10% palm kernel
> 52% olive
> 23% coconut
> 8% cocoa butter
> 7% castor
> 33% water discount/5% super fat
> 
> I hope this works out; otherwise, the bottle goes back in the bin forever.



The palm kernel oil is highly cleansing as is the coconut,  so at 5% SF, it might be a bit drying,  although the cocoa butter will help some. I have discovered I actually like palm kernel oil better than coconut for some reason though.


----------



## kylie_au

My 10 yr old informed me he wants a bright yellow soap. Really? Why?, cause it would be really cool. Okay what scent, do you still want bay rum? Yes and bright yellow, not swirls or anything, just plain bright yellow. 
So I have promised him I will make him his own special yellow soap.


----------



## cmzaha

Made a batch of my pumpkin almond salt bars, and a 2nd batch of Cherry Almond. Going to make a batch of Sandalwood and I am done for the night! Taking my granddaughter on a harbor cruise tomorrow so I need to get all done tonight. Break time!!!


----------



## BE_Natural

Hi, I'm new to the forum. Today I made a batch of pure castile (unscented) - yes, pure - 100% olive oil and the lye...ran through the soapcalc. When I added the lye to my oil, it instantly 'curdled' and 'stupidly' I kept going! Within seconds I had a big globby blobby that my stick blender took one look at and shrieked! I ended up mixing it (with difficulty!) with a whisk...slowly! It turned into a heavy bowl of heavy stuff, which I spooned into the mould anyway, to see what would happen. When I did that, I had liquid coming out of it and settling on top. It's 5 hours later and most of that liquid seems to have disappeared, but what have I done wrong, does anyone know? And does it mean I have a 'useless' batch of soap...or what should I do?


----------



## IrishLass

BE_Natural said:


> Hi, I'm new to the forum. Today I made a batch of pure castile (unscented) - yes, pure - 100% olive oil and the lye...ran through the soapcalc. When I added the lye to my oil, it instantly 'curdled' and 'stupidly' I kept going! Within seconds I had a big globby blobby that my stick blender took one look at and shrieked! I ended up mixing it (with difficulty!) with a whisk...slowly! It turned into a heavy bowl of heavy stuff, which I spooned into the mould anyway, to see what would happen. When I did that, I had liquid coming out of it and settling on top. It's 5 hours later and most of that liquid seems to have disappeared, but what have I done wrong, does anyone know? And does it mean I have a 'useless' batch of soap...or what should I do?




 Wow- that sounds very unusual for an all-olive oil soap. At least compared to the slow way my own all-olive batches behave. Were you using pomace olive oil by any chance? I've never used pomace olive oil myself, but I've heard it can make things move much quicker than other olive oils.

 The only other thing I can think of off the top of my head that might make it move so quick (although I think it to be unlikely) is a really deep water discount. With how much water did you dissolve the lye into?

 Oh, wait- another thing just came to my mind. lol I've been hearing whispered reports from different soapers here and there about having unsuspectingly bought olive oil that really wasn't as pure as they had believed it to be (seems it was cut with other oils and dyed to make it look like olive oil). Where did you purchase your olive oil?

 IrishLass


----------



## BE_Natural

Thanks for your reply. The olive oil used was good quality from a reputable soaping supplier in New Zealand. I did discount the water to 35 instead of 38, and the superfat from 5 to 3. It was a cold damp day, but I had my heaters on inside and it was warm. 

The only thing that has crossed my mind is maybe the lye water was still too hot, maybe (I forgot to take the temps of oils and lye water before adding them together). But it sure was a surprise!


----------



## seven

done stamping with mica around 30 soaps.


----------



## seven

IrishLass said:


> Wow- that sounds very unusual for an all-olive oil soap. At least compared to the slow way my own all-olive batches behave. Were you using pomace olive oil by any chance? I've never used pomace olive oil myself, but I've heard it can make things move much quicker than other olive oils.
> 
> IrishLass





BE_Natural said:


> Thanks for your reply. The olive oil used was good quality from a reputable soaping supplier in New Zealand. I did discount the water to 35 instead of 38, and the superfat from 5 to 3. It was a cold damp day, but I had my heaters on inside and it was warm.
> 
> The only thing that has crossed my mind is maybe the lye water was still too hot, maybe (I forgot to take the temps of oils and lye water before adding them together). But it sure was a surprise!



i did castile with pomace a few times, and all went normal, no funky stuff, no surprises. another time was the "super lye castile" with -40%SF, the lye water was stinking hot and also there was no curdling whatsoever. 

was it the lye? did you do any other batch with the same lye?

a 35 water discount is not that steep, so i don't think it's the water.

hmmmm... i'm confused myself..


----------



## eucalypta

kylie_au said:


> My 10 yr old informed me he wants a bright yellow soap. Really? Why?, cause it would be really cool. Okay what scent, do you still want bay rum? Yes and bright yellow, not swirls or anything, just plain bright yellow.
> So I have promised him I will make him his own special yellow soap.



I hope that the Bay Rum doesn't discolour the soap too much!
 Perhaps a bit extra of the bright yellow might solve that.

 Or maybe your Bay Rum doesnt discolour  but mine does.


----------



## eucalypta

I've been rebatching today. I seldom (need to) do that. But I had been testing micas and new fragrances the day before yesterday; it may have been that the lye was still a bit hot, but all 5 behaved badly. As soon as I stopped stirring, the soap set up. 3 soaps I HPed, 2 I left in the container, because they looked so nice and smooth. The FOs were: honeysuckle, musk, white musk, sea buckthorn and agave.
So I grated the soaps today, made a new batch with sea buckthorn and put the grated soap in there. The FO behaved better this time, but still the soap seemed a bit grainy. Well, we'll see what comes of it. I'm not a great fan of rebatched soaps - at least not mine.


----------



## IrishLass

I made shaving croap today for the first time- a soapy creation that lies somewhere between cream and soap, made with NaOH and KOH. 


 IrishLass


----------



## LunaSkye

In the wee hours of the morning, I decided to make some soap. I was partially bored, but more so depressed. I used up my beer concentrate, aloe butter, and the PO from 1 container. I only hope that it comes out nicely because I also decided to use grams instead of ounces and my scale measures grams in increments of 2.


----------



## BE_Natural

Well I'm even more stumped now! I repeated the exact same recipe today, but two things changed...

1. I used a 'light' olive oil from the supermarket (reputable brand of olive oil) and

2. I made sure the lye water was at room temperature.

Everything was absolutely sweet! It only took about 2 minutes to trace really nicely, it's poured nicely and it looks really good. I will unmould tomorrow, of course...but right now, it's looking fabulous!

So...the first batch was either the temperature of the lye water,  or the olive oil from the soap making supplier. I will test their olive oil again sometime in the near future (I had never used it before this episode) and see what happens. But for now, I'm happy with today's batch and now I only have to wait 4 months to use it! LOL

PS. the first batch has gone all crumbly after un-moulding, but the pH has come down from 11.5 to 9. It's not the prettiest soap out there, so I will grate it in a few weeks time and make laundry powder. Absolutely no waste here!


----------



## seven

eucalypta said:


> I'm not a great fan of rebatched soaps - at least not mine.



me too!

red is amazingly hard to achieve!  the red 30 dye, i think you gotta use a ton to get a true red, otherwise, pink  i don't want the suds to be all bloody.


----------



## jules92207

I was going to make a soap with aloe from a plant I just inherited, and Oatmeal Stout from BB with some beer I have frozen... Only to realize I am out of olive oil. I even went out and got lye today knowing I was getting low but completely forgot about the olive oil. I suppose I could formulate a recipe without it but I was too mad at myself. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## dalewaite48

I made my first beer soap, it's called Citrus Honey Scotch Ale.  It looks great can't wait until I can cut it today.


----------



## seven

making a lavender soap cake as we speak..


----------



## seannasmommy

Today I came to work with soap batter in my hair.... It smells like Pink Sugar, so I'm actually enjoying the scent! I apparently adjusted my goggles last night with batter on my glove. I wiped it out last night, but it left the amazing scent behind


----------



## seven

just did a 3 day marathon of soap cake making. 15 pans altogether. i'm dead tired!


----------



## summerflyy

Just made a batch of lemongrass + eucalyptus EO soap ! Can't wait to unmold it tomorrow. And I also made 2 soap molds for myself for the smaller test batches !


----------



## jules92207

Made two different pumpkin food recipes this week so I could have left over pumpkin to put in my pumpkin spice soap this weekend. So excited!


----------



## Relle

I did a yellow and white frangipani scented CP today with glitter on top.


----------



## Claudia

I made Beer Soap for the first time, using orange zest, stout, honey and beeswax......Interesting combo, can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## summerflyy

I made a salt bar but I don't think I like it LOL.


----------



## kitterz

I just made a batch of soap using coffee as the liquid for the bottom half and left the top half uncolored and used vanilla blend EO. . .I was going to attempt a hangar swirl but the bottom half set too quickly. . . .bottom looks like caramel and top looks like vanilla pudding. . .now waiting to unmold and trying to decide on a nice catchy name for it


----------



## jules92207

Made my pumpkin spice soap with coconut milk yesterday, and I love it!

Just made a lemongrass and tea tree soap with cucumber and fresh aloe for the liquid - its beautiful and smells divine!

It has been a good weekend for soaping.


----------



## cmzaha

I am goning to make a batch of avocado & argan oil goatmilk charcoal facial bars. Just deciding what eo's I want use and what if any additives


----------



## AKjulz

Jules, do you just squeeze the Aloe from the plant and add it in?   Never used it in soap but I have several plants that are getting out of control.


----------



## Jaccart789

I attempted to recreate a salt bar recipe that I thought was a fail, ended up being my favorite soap yet, but I didn't write my recipe down. Today I am hoping I come close to figuring it out. Lesson... write any new or save any new recipe regardless of what I initially think! I also used some new fragrance oil called Icy Peppermint. The scent is heaven but my red colorant looks orange (bummer) don't know if its the cause but hopefully it will cool to red.

I also did my favorite thing...cut soap! I made a loaf yesterday with monkey farts (not a favorite, but my friend loves it) scent that I renamed "tropical sugar" I was going to do an ITP swirl but my soap started getting too thick and I just ended up plopping it in. I wish I could have done it, but oh well still...fun...fun..fun. The colors are beautiful, design not so much.


----------



## cmzaha

Jaccart789 said:


> I attempted to recreate a salt bar recipe that I thought was a fail, ended up being my favorite soap yet, but I didn't write my recipe down. Today I am hoping I come close to figuring it out. Lesson... write any new or save any new recipe regardless of what I initially think! I also used some new fragrance oil called Icy Peppermint. The scent is heaven but my red colorant looks orange (bummer) don't know if its the cause but hopefully it will cool to red.
> 
> I also did my favorite thing...cut soap! I made a loaf yesterday with monkey farts (not a favorite, but my friend loves it) scent that I renamed "tropical sugar" I was going to do an ITP swirl but my soap started getting too thick and I just ended up plopping it in. I wish I could have done it, but oh well still...fun...fun..fun. The colors are beautiful, design not so much.


 
I like the design and the colors are just gorgeous! I really need to get an order in for fun new colors.


----------



## jules92207

AKjulz said:


> Jules, do you just squeeze the Aloe from the plant and add it in?   Never used it in soap but I have several plants that are getting out of control.



Yes, I skinned it and blended it with the cucumber and some distilled water and froze it in cubes. Worked awesome!


----------



## cmzaha

When I use my fresh aloe I filet the aloe off the outside leaf, chunk it up and put it in the blender and blend well. Sometimes you have to stop and let the foam settle and blend some more. I then add it some citric acid to keep the aloe from discoloring and either store in the fridge or I freeze it in a thin layer in zip lock so I can break off how much I need. If you add aloe to your lye it will turn yellow. I use a 50/50 lye solution and the aloe or an aloe blend for the balance of liquid


----------



## cmzaha

Okay just poured my Silky Pearl Argan Facial Bar with goat's milk. Traced quick like a bunny with the ylang ylang and butters I used! Glad I had no plans of coloring it. Used a silk cocoon and Hydrolyzed Pearl Powder. Could not get the darn silicone individual cavity mold in the freezer so it is in the fridge


----------



## SmilingSkinNaturals

BE_Natural said:


> Well I'm even more stumped now! I repeated the exact same recipe today, but two things changed...
> 
> 1. I used a 'light' olive oil from the supermarket (reputable brand of olive oil) and
> 
> 2. I made sure the lye water was at room temperature.
> 
> Everything was absolutely sweet! It only took about 2 minutes to trace really nicely, it's poured nicely and it looks really good. I will unmould tomorrow, of course...but right now, it's looking fabulous!
> 
> So...the first batch was either the temperature of the lye water, or the olive oil from the soap making supplier. I will test their olive oil again sometime in the near future (I had never used it before this episode) and see what happens. But for now, I'm happy with today's batch and now I only have to wait 4 months to use it! LOL
> 
> PS. the first batch has gone all crumbly after un-moulding, but the pH has come down from 11.5 to 9. It's not the prettiest soap out there, so I will grate it in a few weeks time and make laundry powder. Absolutely no waste here!


 
Was this a castille soap recipe you're referencing?  When I did 100% olive oil I had my first batch crumble and discovered it was from soaping at low temperatures (with small batch).  Higher temps for 100% OO soap (especially if small batch).


----------



## jules92207

cmzaha said:


> When I use my fresh aloe I filet the aloe off the outside leaf, chunk it up and put it in the blender and blend well. Sometimes you have to stop and let the foam settle and blend some more. I then add it some citric acid to keep the aloe from discoloring and either store in the fridge or I freeze it in a thin layer in zip lock so I can break off how much I need. If you add aloe to your lye it will turn yellow. I use a 50/50 lye solution and the aloe or an aloe blend for the balance of liquid



I would definitely follow cmzaha's advice. My aloe cucumber seperated, overheated, or something misbehaving and now its in a crockpot rebatching. That is my soapy mess for the day. Not sure what happened, maybe too much liquid? Oh well. I may have a new candidate for the ugly thread.


----------



## MzMolly65

whooo hoooo .. after MONTHS of no soaping I finally got to make soap today.

6 bars of oatmilk soap, unscented, uncoloured 
10 bars of oatmilk coffee scrub, scented with chocolate espresso
8 bars of oatmilk, swirled pale lavender and natural colours, scented with grapefruit lily

It all turned out well considering it's been a while.  The lavender swirls were a little thick at the pour so the swirls are heavily textured but they look good and smell divine.  The coffee scrubs smell good enough to eat; hubby will love them.

The all naturals are my favorites and are just for ME!


----------



## scotsman

@Jaccart789

What did you use to red that neon reddish pink color in your soap? The color is very striking and I quite like it. I've been wanting to experiment with some neon colors for a while now.


----------



## doggonegardener

*Here's my 4th soap ever*

Last night I made a cocoa valencia bastille hot process.  It's kinda rough and I think I cook too long but it will work nicely and it smells great.  Still figuring things out.

If I increase my water a little bit will it allow me to cook long enough without the soap getting too dry and clumpy for any real blending or swirling?  I know it's not going to swirl like CP but it's even a little too gloopy to fill the little corners in the mold without serious work.

Would a little extra water help?

Thanks

Rene


----------



## seannasmommy

jules92207 said:


> I cut and stamped my cm doublemint soap with spearmint, peppermint and eucalyptus. Holy wowzers it smells like that gum in here. I love it!



I've been wanting to make a really minty spearmint soap! Did you use essential oils or fragrance oils? And how much of each and how much per pound of oils?


----------



## jules92207

seannasmommy said:


> I've been wanting to make a really minty spearmint soap! Did you use essential oils or fragrance oils? And how much of each and how much per pound of oils?



I used essential oils, I think I used something along the lines 1.2 oz spearmint, .6 oz peppermint, .2 oz eucalyptus but I am not very good at exact measurements. This was a 2 lb batch so an ounce per pound. Its turned into one of my favorite batches now.


----------



## Busyfingers

Well I tried putting up some salt bars in 3D soap on a rope. Not the easiest to get out of the mold even after coming out of the freezer.  They crumbled a tad on me.  I'm not giving up though.  I think I'm going to try a little mineral oil on the mold next time.  Where it didn't stick they came out smooth as silk, I love the effect. I'd provide a pic but my camera is broken; waiting for a new one.


----------



## neeners

jules92207 said:


> I used essential oils, I think I used something along the lines 1.2 oz spearmint, .6 oz peppermint, .2 oz eucalyptus but I am not very good at exact measurements. This was a 2 lb batch so an ounce per pound. Its turned into one of my favorite batches now.



FYI - the safe zone for EO usage is 3%, or 0.5oz ppo. The rate you've used is double....


----------



## Ruthie

>>If I increase my water a little bit will it allow me to cook long enough without the soap getting too dry and clumpy for any real blending or swirling?  I know it's not going to swirl like CP but it's even a little too gloopy to fill the little corners in the mold without serious work.

Would a little extra water help?>>

I used to HP all the time.  Never tried to swirl it, but the extra water definitely helps with blending in fragrance and just generally getting it into the mold.  So it seems it would make sense to try it for swirling.


----------



## Derpina Bubbles

:wave:Hello again all, long time since I've been on here, not sure if anyone remembers me. They don't have a "Here's Johnny" from the Shining type smiley so I'll just go with the standard wave.  My soapy thing done for today is to log on here for the 1st time in months and months.  I have been in a soap less wasteland.  Ok well, I had soap. I washed and stuff. I meant a soap making less wasteland.  I pulled out a recipe from the shelf today and I have plans for some soapy goodness tomorrow.  With luck nobody will get hurt. I'm going to try and go through the forum and catch up with the soapy news and happenings.  Gonna get my bubbles on.


----------



## neeners

Derpina!!!!!! We've missed you and your posts!!!!! Glad to have you back!


----------



## Ruthie

**waving back! ** Hi Derpina!! I was just thinking about you yesterday. No. We have not forgotten you. Glad you haven't forgotten us. 

I won't torture you with my rendition of Nat King Cole's UNFORGETTABLE. But it did come to mind.


----------



## jules92207

neeners said:


> FYI - the safe zone for EO usage is 3%, or 0.5oz ppo. The rate you've used is double....



Good point. I forgot to add that very important fact.


----------



## SpicyPinecone

Unmolded two loaves of pine tar soap (cut one, letting the other sit for another day or so), cut, beveled and photographed a Taiwan swirl soap, and finally, made a restock of another soap.

Shipped out soapy orders and received two orders of fragrance oils.  Time to play with some new scents!  

Busy soap day today.


----------



## jules92207

jules92207 said:


> I used essential oils, I think I used something along the lines 1.2 oz spearmint, .6 oz peppermint, .2 oz eucalyptus but I am not very good at exact measurements. This was a 2 lb batch so an ounce per pound. Its turned into one of my favorite batches now.



Just double checked my notes - I used 1.5 oz total in a 2lb batch, 32 oz oils. Still probably too high usage rate but not as bad as I initially though.


----------



## summerflyy

Going to make a small batch of 100% coconut oil soap now that my digital scale arrived and another experimental batch of soap with added butter. I may want to do a 100% butter soap some day but it'll probably be very soft and melt away very fast .... HMMMM.


----------



## Derpina Bubbles

Cheers Neeners & Ruthie.  Didn't manage to make that soap today after all. Opened my container of lye and it was liquefied.  My drains are now fabulous. Will go shopping and try again tomorrow. Fail!


----------



## IrishLass

Made another experimental shaving "croap" today.


 IrishLass


----------



## summerflyy

Made a 100% coconut soap and another one with added butter, which might have been a bad idea because one or two ants are finding their way to my soap


----------



## Ruthie

summerflyy said:


> Made a 100% coconut soap and another one with added butter, which might have been a bad idea because one or two ants are finding their way to my soap



Just an idea:  Ants hate peppermint.  I had a problem in my bathroom.  Put a little essential oil on a cotton ball, swiped it around, and also left the ball on the counter.  The ants left!


----------



## summerflyy

Thank you, I'll try this out when I make another batch !


----------



## jules92207

Finally threw out my lemongrass tea tree mess. What a disaster. It almost made me not want to soap this weekend but finally got over it and made two batches today - Coconut Lime Verbena and Strawberry Jam. I think they both are looking really good so hopefully the soap gremlins are gone.


----------



## dalewaite48

Made a batch of Frosted Cranberry Scented Coconut Milk soap and  batch of Hello Honey Soy candles. See Pictures.


----------



## Claudia

Made a 100% Bay-infused Olive Oil soap, which I'll look forward to using in 6 months or so  and two batches of tiny soaps- Lime & Ginger and Tea tree & Orange. I made two more sets of tiny soaps yesterday but the batter cooled quickly and what I thought was trace, wasn't, so those are still softish and crumbly. Fun experimenting though.


----------



## robosqu1d

Experienced my first lye volcano yesterday!

Having made 25-30 batches in a few months I thought I was getting beyond the beginner stage but maybe I was over confident.  It was a coffee soap with hazelnut FO, and I forgot that the coffee was still warm... woosh!
Luckily no harm or damage done. 

Guessing everyone does this once.


----------



## jules92207

robosqu1d said:


> Experienced my first lye volcano yesterday!
> 
> Having made 25-30 batches in a few months I thought I was getting beyond the beginner stage but maybe I was over confident.  It was a coffee soap with hazelnut FO, and I forgot that the coffee was still warm... woosh!
> Luckily no harm or damage done.
> 
> Guessing everyone does this once.



I felt like this too when my soap took a turn for the worse this last week. I have made over 50 batches in the last 8 months so I think the soap gods thought I was getting a little to big for my britches.


----------



## Claudia

Claudia said:


> Made a 100% Bay-infused Olive Oil soap



Not my day for soap yesterday it apparently. Measured perfectly, kept at an even temperature. It looked beautiful. Then this morning it was hard enough to cut but when I did....this happened.  :eh:


----------



## Dahila

Dandelion, stinging nettle soap with a lot of goodies.  Two days ago I made a shampoo bar with neem oil and it does not smell bad )


----------



## summerflyy

Made a calendula soap with calendula tea and calendula infused oil. Used a little of jojoba oil that I got from the place I'm working at and ... I was ready to stick blend the mixture when I realised that it couldn't start. Had to fiddle with it before getting it to start. But before that, I topple my container and spilled half of the mixture on the floor. Sigh. 

So instead of 4 bars, I end up with only 2 bars


----------



## Jaccart789

scotsman said:


> @Jaccart789
> 
> What did you use to red that neon reddish pink color in your soap? The color is very striking and I quite like it. I've been wanting to experiment with some neon colors for a while now.



Scotsman...

That color is called Neon Tutti Fruiti by WSP/Crafters Choice. It is amazing in soap. The color looks almost bubble gum hot pink.


----------



## scotsman

Thank you. I have to place a WSP order this week and I do believe I'll add that to the cart


----------



## cmzaha

Rebatched leftover soap into scrubby mud bars again :-D  Oh how fun...


----------



## reinbeau

I gave the hardware and wood to a woodworking friend to replicate my tall skinny wooden mold that unfolds on all sides.  In a month I'll have three of them.  Whoo-hoo!


----------



## dalewaite48

I made a soap named after my Grandson Tyler.  He love the colors green & white as they are Michigan States school colors and he loves anything sour.  I made it with some neat swirls and Green Apple fragrance oils.


----------



## Mellifera

I labelled 144 bars of soap for a custom order. And put together a gift bag for friends who are leaving the country to return home after a couple of years here to get a degree. Sigh. I'll miss them.


----------



## lpstephy85

robosqu1d said:


> Experienced my first lye volcano yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> Having made 25-30 batches in a few months I thought I was getting beyond the beginner stage but maybe I was over confident.  It was a coffee soap with hazelnut FO, and I forgot that the coffee was still warm... woosh!
> 
> Luckily no harm or damage done.
> 
> 
> 
> Guessing everyone does this once.




Or twice, like me  Once in my beginnings of CP I added warm sugar water to my lye and there she blew! That was a little over a year ago. Then, I just did it last week making a beer soap. I was adding the lye slowly and got to a little left so I poured it on in and it was enough to get it rummblin'! Glad I now use a tall pitcher to mix in!


----------



## Hilge

Today I made some 'bambu & basil'-soap. Maybe I should call it B&B  For some reason I still use quite a lot of coconut, even if I try to make it less drying. I just like the hardness and cleansing characteristics. I had about 40% coconut, 33% olive, 20% rapeseed and 7 % castor. Again I added some seaweed, just for the looks. Well see how this goes. I will post pics when cut.


----------



## neeners

Hilge, if you want hardness without the cleansing, you may want to look to other oils. Lard, butters and palm are good ones to add hardness without the high cleansing CO has


----------



## Hilge

Neeners, thank's! I've been thinking about palm but some of that is hard to get around here if you want to use the environmentally friendly quality. Coconut is so hard to get from the corner shop and it's cheap  Also, I was thinking of adding some shea butter so maybe that would compensate a little?


----------



## neeners

i couldn't get lard or palm (and, I'm a no-palm kind of mentality...), but I was able to get my hands on cocoa butter.  that really helped the hardness even at 10%.  for your recipe, I'd up the OO, get that CO down to below 25%, and keep the rest what you have.  play around on soapcalc until you're happy with the hardness and cleansing numbers.


----------



## grumpy_owl

My Soapy Thing of the Day was to receive three lovely new soap dishes in the mail, tear open the boxes, and take a billion pictures posing my autumn and holiday soaps in the fancy new dishes. I also petted, turned and smelled everyone, talked to them encouragingly -- soap is like houseplants; they like it. Trust me  -- and rinsed out a soaping bucket. But I got bored with the last part and just kicked it over to drain under the house because I'm lazy.
All this seemed normal when I did it ...


----------



## cgawlik

started my day with a batch of dishwasher tablets(turned out awesome, now if I had a full load to actually try them out), made a batch of bath fizzies, (rained right after so the house had a lot of moisture in the air) turned out ugly but usable, tried a new to me way of making cp where you dont premelt the oils.. it in the mold doing it's thing..I think I got a full gel this time.. 

Oh and by the way I'm Casie and I just joined this forum.. hoping to learn a lot here


----------



## summerflyy

Just heated my whiskey for 2 hours or longer to get rid of all the alcohol. Going to make a whiskey soap later on after the morning walk with my mum and see if I can squeeze in some time for a whiskey soap making session today


----------



## Jaccart789

I made some soap for a friend who loves the awful smelling "Angel" perfume by Thierry Mugler in that scent. I will post pics of cut bars tomorrow. This is a new mold and never have used a silicone loaf mold, so hopefully it will come out ok. I also made some salt bars.


----------



## grumpy_owl

Jaccart789, please let us know how it turns out. My mother loves Angel and uses only it, but luckily she also loves my soap. With her skin chemistry, Angel smells exactly like a fresh-cut grapefruit drenched in honey--very nice. I'd like to make her some soap with that scent. Thank you!


----------



## Jaccart789

grumpy_owl said:


> Jaccart789, please let us know how it turns out. My mother loves Angel and uses only it, but luckily she also loves my soap. With her skin chemistry, Angel smells exactly like a fresh-cut grapefruit drenched in honey--very nice. I'd like to make her some soap with that scent. Thank you!



Grumpy...

WSP is an exact DUPE! My friend wears this and its not for me, but I know so many people who LOVE it. It soaps nicely but it traces fast, so if prepared you can manage it easily. I couldn't do my intended funnel pour, so I had to plop it in. I am curious to what it will end up looking like. 
Your mom will definitely like this. Its strong stuff! I have a headache from it. LOL GO on WSP and read the reviews, everyone who likes this perfume likes the FO.


----------



## katsntx

Shopped, shopped and shopped some more.  Placed orders with Nature's Garden, Brambleberry and finally broke down and ordered a "Bud Cutter".  I really enjoy cutting each bar individually, but with more soap and less time, I felt it was time.  Can't wait to get it!   Oh.. and I'm still working on the soap challenge design.  Did a lil test but, not what I'm looking for YET!  grrr


----------



## IrishLass

Made a batch of Tassie Lavender using my 50% OO formula, and also made a slew of embeds (sea shells, roses and raspberries).

 IrishLass


----------



## jules92207

Made some salt bars with my grapefruit, peppermint, litsea, and lavender eo blend. Oh I am in love with this blend. 

Also wrapped some soaps to send to my sister.


----------



## neeners

Jules, that blend sounds heavenly!


----------



## Jaccart789

I cut some soap from yesterday. I used a new loaf mold that I do not like. It is too square, so I figured out that I want more rectangular soaps that are flush and not so square like I thought. I have so many molds trying to find the perfect one. However, in my pursuit,  I bought another soap mold, made some soap with Honey Dew Melon (2nd pic) that will be ready to cut tomorrow and in a few minutes going to make a batch of beer soap with a new fragrance, and then watch a scary movie. I love Saturdays!


----------



## Claudia

Made Mulled Wine soap, Peppermint Salt Soap and Pine Tar Soap and after last week's soaping disasters, I was really happy that all three of these turned out beautifully


----------



## Hilge

This is what came out of my bambu & basil. I love the greenish colour and it has a very nice hardness, foams well. BUT! It smells awful  I think the basil EO was a bad choice. I wanted a scent with nature and herbs, but it's a weird combination of absinthe, liquorice and wood  I'm glad it was just a small batch, I was testing new recipe. Seaweed pimples I still like. With another fragrance, this will be nice. I'm thinking of cucumber-seaweed.


----------



## summerflyy

Made my whiskey soap and going to unmold it tonight !


----------



## katsntx

summerflyy said:


> Made my whiskey soap and going to unmold it tonight !



Can't wait to see the whiskey soap cut!  I'm planning to make my first one next week.  What kind of whiskey did you use?


----------



## Jaccart789

Hilge said:


> This is what came out of my bambu & basil. I love the greenish colour and it has a very nice hardness, foams well. BUT! It smells awful  I think the basil EO was a bad choice. I wanted a scent with nature and herbs, but it's a weird combination of absinthe, liquorice and wood  I'm glad it was just a small batch, I was testing new recipe. Seaweed pimples I still like. With another fragrance, this will be nice. I'm thinking of cucumber-seaweed.



Pretty Hildge!


----------



## jules92207

neeners said:


> Jules, that blend sounds heavenly!



Oh it is. I think I hit the jackpot with this one. It was pretty much 1-1-1-1 ratio of the four. Maybe a little more grapefruit than the others. I really need to do a better job tracking my blends.


----------



## summerflyy

katsntx said:


> Can't wait to see the whiskey soap cut!  I'm planning to make my first one next week.  What kind of whiskey did you use?




I used Dewar's White Label. It's a blended scotch. Made the soap for a friend who loves whisky. Didn't manage to buy a FO so it's unscented. It doesn't really have much of a scent either. Was hoping that at least maybe a slight whiff would have survived but didn't. Oh well. 

Make sure to boil off enough alcohol !  Hopefully it'll turn out awesome.


----------



## jules92207

Well I was hoping to do another fun soap this weekend. I have a few more eo blends I have been letting meld together and I still have BB Cranberry Fig, Ginger Lime and Espresso haunting me... but no, hubby has been giving away his fishing soap like crazy to all his buddies so I HAD to make a new batch of anise soap with coffee. 

Of course that means all my fab frozen 3x brewed coffee I was GOING to use for the espresso soap is gone and I have to brew a new batch before I can make it.

Bitter much?


----------



## summerflyy

katsntx said:


> Can't wait to see the whiskey soap cut!  I'm planning to make my first one next week.  What kind of whiskey did you use?







Here's it when it's cut ! It's a small batch just to experiment with it. So I didn't really make it pretty LOL. There's another bar but I was lazy to take a picture of it


----------



## jules92207

^^nice soap!

I spilled bergamot eo all over my soap room table while making a new blend. That is my soaping disaster for the day so I quit. Tomorrow is a new day.


----------



## Claudia

I ordered more Castor oil and made lip balm. No actual soaping today.


----------



## kitterz

Going back to Tuesday, did my first swirl soap, was hoping it was hard enough to unmold yesterday and dashed home from work to go see if I could unmold and cut, to my dismay, still too soft.. . . .husband walks in to the kitchen and sees me checking on the soap and says "you really are addicted" 

So when I get home from work today. . . . .I will get to see what it looks like. Can't wait!!


----------



## cmzaha

kitterz said:


> Going back to Tuesday, did my first swirl soap, was hoping it was hard enough to unmold yesterday and dashed home from work to go see if I could unmold and cut, to my dismay, still too soft.. . . .husband walks in to the kitchen and sees me checking on the soap and says "you really are addicted"
> 
> So when I get home from work today. . . . .I will get to see what it looks like. Can't wait!!


 
LOL, there are so much worse addictions!! Just noticed you are from Zimbabwe. I have the most gorgeous 6 & & foot Olivewood carved Giraffes from Zimbabwe. Such fantastic carved work


----------



## Meganmischke

I just finished my soap challenge! I did a huge photo shoot with my negative space embed soap. So many awesome pictures to choose from. Once I decide I will definitely be sharing.  Now to edit the video and post! I am soooo happy with how they turned out.


----------



## RockinRodeoChick

The only soapy thing I've been doing is pulling all my soap equipment out of storage and making lists of what I need to get to start soaping again. Having to pare that down from what I want to what I actually need is a pain in the butt. 

Summerflyy, that's pretty. My whiskey soap did not turn out that well the first time around. :/


----------



## Hilge

Today I made a test batter with shea butter (with coconut, olive, castor and rapeseed) and split the batter in two portions before adding fragrance (I decided to save time and test two new fragrances at the same time). The other one got vanilla-coffee scent and cardamom, the kind use use in baking. The other one was pure cucumber extract and seaweed. Both behaved well and now I'm happy to got to bed, knowing I get to see them in the morning :crazy:


----------



## Susie

I cut the orange/litsea soap my son helped me make.  He is a big help to his injured mom.


----------



## IrishLass

I did a couple of 'firsts' for me late last night/early this morning. I did my very first ever 'secret mantra' swirl while using my new Essential Depot silicone log mold for the first time, along with using my new acrylic swirling dividers from the Great Soap Shop that were made especially for the mold.

My fragrance oil was not new, though. I used an old favorite- Pomegranate from SweetCakes, and it behaved as beautifully for me as it smells- which as always, is awesome- and I used red and gold micas as my swirling colors. I can hardly wait to unmold! 

IrishLass


----------



## dalewaite48

On our way to a big craft show near Traverse City Michigan. I have lots of soaps and Soy Candles to sell.


----------



## summerflyy

RockinRodeoChick said:


> The only soapy thing I've been doing is pulling all my soap equipment out of storage and making lists of what I need to get to start soaping again. Having to pare that down from what I want to what I actually need is a pain in the butt.
> 
> Summerflyy, that's pretty. My whiskey soap did not turn out that well the first time around. :/




Thank you. It's curing right now and the colour seems a little darker right now. Would make a fruit beer soap next friday when some of the soaps have finished curing and I will have more space for soaps. The whiskey retained some of its smell but it's more obvious in one bar than the other. 

For the fruit beer soaps, I think I'll add some fruit beer syrup or liquid at trace while I dissolve the lye in some distilled water :3


----------



## AKjulz

Nothin soapy today, but made a double batch of body butter and finished up some Itch Stopper.  Our state fair starts Thrursday and I'm frantically trying to get everything done. I also got a Silhouette Cameo electronic cutting machine (not for soap). This thing is amazing!  And I hardly even know what it does yet!  Trying not to play with it TOO much as there is so much product to be made but it's hard


----------



## jules92207

I re-created a citrus eo blend soap I made by default a few months ago. It turned into one of my favorite soaps but since I only used little yogurt cups for the molds cause I was really just practicing individual mold swirling I wanted to make one in a loaf so I could make pretty bars. I used the neon sampler from WSP for colors and I am excited to see how it turns out. Looks like sherbert -


----------



## katsntx

Washed up yesterday's M&P mess and still trying to talk myself into tackling that bacon loaf.  I have 3 loaves to make by the end of the day (not all bacon, thank GOD!) and I have so many other non soap related things to do!  And still settling into my new home so this place is making me INSANE!  (but guess which room got organized first?  ...just sayin...):wink:


----------



## cgawlik

Replenished my coconut oil supply,  and talked to the meat man to save me fat.. gotta pick it up in a couple hours. Then I have to make more beef tallow.. thinking about working on my swirls.. hmmm

Hours later..

Its official I SUCK at swirls.. but I should have a really pretty grey neroli shea soap when it comes out, went back to the meat man he GAVE me about 10 pounds of beef fat, so I have it rendering on the stove.. BONUS got about 1 1/2 # beef trimmings. And with the cost of beef I will take it. Packaged soaps for my son the entrepreneur in a residential school to take and sell for some pocket money.. 

I'd say its been pretty productive even with a fever if 101


----------



## jules92207

Made a salt bar with my doublemint eo blend. Used a little spirulina for color. Gawd that stuff stinks.


----------



## dalewaite48

I just got done making a apple cider cold process soap. It uses apple cider in place of the water, and I add a little ginger, and a little peppermint scent. No need to add any colors to the soap as it comes out a beautiful brown Apple cider color.


----------



## rsupisces

In the process of ordering more oils. I ordered some laurel bay oil in the hopes of making aleppo inspired soap. I want to see what all the hype is about. I also ordered more base oils. Trying to stay within a budget.


----------



## neeners

Have a shopping cart at NDA started. Trying to get to the $100 minimum... almost there! and found lard in the grocery store!!!! Will have to continue gathering my soaping equipment part 2 before I can actually start soaping again...


----------



## Jaccart789

I made some soap with a new fragrance called mountain lakes. It smells beautiful! It traces very quickly. I was trying to a different swirl pattern but I had to abandon that idea and end up plopping all 4 colors in. Hopefully I will be pleasantly surprised when I cut into it tomorrow. It is apparently in gel stage right now.


----------



## grumpy_owl

That is gorgeous, Jaccart789! I made a batch of Christmas soaps using Cranberry Chutney mixed with a bit of Cranberry Realistic. The scent is faint and I went to 47 instead of 45 mg but it's still peeving me greatly that I can't smell much. Then I started to rinse out my buckets in the courtyard and once again just kicked them under the house out of laziness and frustration and waited for our inevitable summer storms to do the rest.


----------



## houseofwool

Not made today, but I am so happy with how this ylang-ylang and mint blend turned out.


----------



## jules92207

Very nice soaps! Both of yours.


----------



## CaraBou

Got a soap box together for a friend who recently shared her mother load of FOs with me, and gussied up a bunch of bars for my sis, whose birthday is next week.


----------



## btz

Made confetti coffee soap yesterday, gonna see if I can cut it today. Hopefully it turns out good.


----------



## Susie

Nothing!  Can't make soaps for at least a month when the cast comes off.  Probably not for 6 weeks!  Good thing my son was here to help make bars and laundry soap, or I would have been buying *GASP!* store bought syndet!


----------



## Hilge

I made some funny coloured salt soap!


----------



## cmzaha

Just finish pouring my Salty Pumpkin salt bars. Waiting for them to set-up so I can cut them. I love Pumpkin Spice from Soapsupplies.net, it soaps beautifully hold fragrance, no acceleration and moderate discoloration. How can you beat all that for pumpkin fo


----------



## jules92207

Pumpkin salt bars sound amazing!


----------



## katsntx

*Got my Bud Cutter in today!*

Now I can't wait to CUT something.... hmmm....roblem:


----------



## summerflyy

Just trimmed some bars last night, gonna buy some fruit beers tonight !!


----------



## lenarenee

Had a s.e.r.i.o.u.s. chat with the homeowner about how this "2 weeks, tops!" renovation has cost me major money because it's going on 2 MONTHS. We have to still buy drinking water, eat out a lot, throw out tons of food because the electrical problems leave fridge without power, surges have blown out brand new fancy, snazzy toaster oven, and freaks out the a/c, which left us smelting in 90+ temps with 80% humidity for 2 weeks. :-x

And the dust. Noise. Strange men wandering through the house, sometimes arguing and definitely spewing enough colorful language to enhance our little girl's vocabulary. 

Firmly mentioned that if the workers would actually show up; that more would get done!

While I wait for a counter top to soap on (little one had her 7th bday! Card table is full of Lego creations I wouldn't dream of touching!) I pull out bottles of eo's and fo's to smell....dreaming of *soon* turning them into soap!


----------



## Susie

lenarenee said:


> Had a s.e.r.i.o.u.s. chat with the homeowner about how this "2 weeks, tops!" renovation has cost me major money because it's going on 2 MONTHS. We have to still buy drinking water, eat out a lot, throw out tons of food because the electrical problems leave fridge without power, surges have blown out brand new fancy, snazzy toaster oven, and freaks out the a/c, which left us smelting in 90+ temps with 80% humidity for 2 weeks. :-x
> 
> And the dust. Noise. Strange men wandering through the house, sometimes arguing and definitely spewing enough colorful language to enhance our little girl's vocabulary.
> 
> Firmly mentioned that if the workers would actually show up; that more would get done!
> 
> While I wait for a counter top to soap on (little one had her 7th bday! Card table is full of Lego creations I wouldn't dream of touching!) I pull out bottles of eo's and fo's to smell....dreaming of *soon* turning them into soap!



Aw, honey, my heart breaks for you!  So sorry to hear that!  But, thank you for jerking me out of my pity party!  There are always people worse off than me, and I need to remember that.


----------



## lenarenee

Susie said:


> Aw, honey, my heart breaks for you! So sorry to hear that! But, thank you for jerking me out of my pity party! There are always people worse off than me, and I need to remember that.


 
Thanks for the sympathy Susie, but...aren't you the one with the cast?! I don't know; that might be worse because except for your arm, you're sooooo close to soaping heaven!  It is good to hear that your son helped out and won't have to resort to that bizarre grocery store stuff that tried to pass as soap!

I tried soaping in the bathroom upstairs, but having to carrying things up and down the stairs, bagging the bowls, gloves, spoons and such to carry back down...and still without a kitchen sink to wash in, it just ended up being a chore!   Can you imagine?

So, today I will sit here an sniff more fo's, dreaming of autumn and Christmas soap.

Today I'm emptying a curing shelf. Heard back from a friend in Florida who loves the samples I sent her, so I'm boxing up 12 bars to mail to her!


----------



## lenarenee

Hilge said:


> I made some funny coloured salt soap!


 
I LOVE those! Green is my favorite color and you've achieved a very happy color there. I'm sure I don't have any micas that will copy it.


----------



## neeners

Renos suck! Esp since you personally don't have any control over the whole thing. I'd be badgering my landlord if I were you..... hope the madness will be complete soon, and you get to go back to soaping. 

I still haven't soaped. I'm OCD about what mold I want, and I think I'll need to make my own so I get the size I want. Only thing is....i live in a condo and don't have any tools....


----------



## Hilge

Thanks Lenarenee! I used liquid colours, mainly yellow but a small splash of green  It came out really fresh lime yellow. I think it goes well with the fresh scent and seasalt.


----------



## Sagebrush

Made a batch of my Lime Ginger Ale soap. First batch I've made in three months...since stockpiling for my first farmer's market!


----------



## Jeanea

Made a lavender soap with fo from be scented. It was a dream to soap with.


----------



## sethkaylyn

I finally bought my scale today. Slowly but surely getting all my supplies to begin my new hobby. 
All I have left is to buy my stick blender. I've been watching many videos and reading lots of material. I can't wait to get started!
Still not sure if I'll do CP or HP for my first batch. I'm going to do the Lots of Lather recipe by the 
Soap Queen.  I really want to add fragrance but not sure which one would be the best to use since it will be my first batch.


----------



## summerflyy

Made some soaps today... It's currently sitting and waiting to set. My stick blender died on me so I had to stir by hand. No more soaping for me until I get a new stick blender .... 

Stirring for an hour is really no fun at all !!!


----------



## Jeanea

My soap racks are full, so I updated my inventory of supplies in sm3. Unmolded two soaps...forever red and lavender. Picked up labels and packages. Now getting ready to plan new soap for fall and winter. I should be tired.


----------



## angel01

I made a beautiful passion fruit & orange soap this morning  and I'm waiting to cut my lavender & peppermint soap that I made yesterday. I have had it In the fridge to avoid gel (first time doing this) so can anyone tell me when I am able to cut it? I understand it has to reach room temperature , but should I wait till tonight or tomorrow? Yes cleaning up after is the worst


----------



## Hilge

I made some green soap with moss fragrance and seaweed. This will be interesting! Looks very forestry and smells like Hobbit woods


----------



## DiddlyO

I made my first Christmas soap. White Peppermint with a red and green swirl. How original! ;-)


----------



## Jaccart789

I made some Halloween soap. I did a ITP, I can't wait to cut!


----------



## jules92207

^^Um, gorgeous!

I made a sandalwood and patchouli soap with beer, honey and cocoa powder. It has been so hot here I have been afraid to use the additives as they heat up but tonight is pretty cool so hope it turns out ok.


----------



## Jeanea

I cut the last of my soaps that filled my racks. Now to plan my liquid soap.


----------



## Jaccart789

Jeanea... what type of mold did you use for your top soap? Beautiful soaps! I like the shape of your bar. I am not into fancy tops; however, I like my soap to be flush, but I can see where your shape would be perfect (for me) with that type of mold. Would you share your type of mold? I am always looking for the perfect mold. 

Thank you Jules... nice compliment coming from a great soaper.


----------



## dalewaite48

I made a great hand & body lotion last night. It is called Lavender & Cucumber Melon and I just put some on my hands as it had to sit overnight to cool and thicken. It turned out great, the feel is not overly greasy either. It has some great oils in it like Shea Butter, Sweet Almond, Avocado.


----------



## AKjulz

No soapy fun for me, just selling like crazy at the state fair for the next 2 weeks.  Not a bad thing, just not as fun as creating more soap!


----------



## Jeanea

Jaccart789 I used the crafters 1501 mold. I usually don't do high top, but I had too much batter and no room for more soap on the shelf. The bottom one, well the gremlins ate some soap because I didn't fill the mold completely...lol


----------



## shunt2011

Made 4 dozen soapy cupcakes.  I had decided not to make/sell them anymore then did one of my big shows and had a dozen people come to my booth looking for them.   Should kick myself in the butt for that one.  The did buy soap but wanted cupcakes too. So, back at it.  Also getting ready for #3 big show for the year (1 to go) this coming weekend.  Need to ramp up production as some are running low.  Good that they are selling bad that I can't keep up with some of them.


----------



## cgawlik

Attempted a melt and pour base yesterday.. prob won't do that again.. 
Started some beef tallow in the crock pot and lard on the stove. Finishing it today. And get this. I get my fat for free from my local butcher. And well he seems to "suck" at trimming so I also get free stew meat. Once cleaned my beef fat yeilded me over 3 pounds of free beef.. and with the cost of beef at the moment I will gladly take it..

Well off to drain my stuff


----------



## Jeanea

Edited and uploaded my latest soap videos


----------



## Jaccart789

I made dragons blood soap. I had a few bottles of samples and decided to give it a try. I hated this fragrance OOB but while it's in the mold it's surprisingly nice. Can't wait to cut in a couple days!


----------



## angel01

My soapy thing today was a chai latte soap. Behaved beautifully and my first time using sodium lactate 3.5 % to 1250 and it's hardening already. Left uncovered to avoid gel. Looking beautiful


----------



## angel01

Love it


----------



## CaraBou

AKjulz said:


> No soapy fun for me, just selling like crazy at the state fair for the next 2 weeks.  Not a bad thing, just not as fun as creating more soap!



I don't think I'm going this year, but if I was, I would totally look you up!  Hmmm, now I'll have to rethink my plans this weekend.  Hey, that could be my soapy thing to do!


----------



## DiddlyO

Jaccart789 said:


> I made dragons blood soap. I had a few bottles of samples and decided to give it a try. I hated this fragrance OOB but while it's in the mold it's surprisingly nice. Can't wait to cut in a couple days!
> 
> View attachment 9300




I bought some dragons blood fragrance oil yesterday and discovered I'm not a fan either - it smells very powdery and pastel to me... Glad to hear it might change


----------



## DiddlyO

Whoops, double post...


----------



## cmzaha

DiddlyO said:


> I bought some dragons blood fragrance oil yesterday and discovered I'm not a fan either - it smells very powdery and pastel to me... Glad to hear it might change


Pure Fragrance Oil sells one of the best Dragon's Blood FO's. I had my own made but theirs is comparable. It is one of my biggest selling soaps.


----------



## Sagebrush

Made a new salt bar batch using indigo for the first time, and made a batch of my Coffee and Beer Morning soap.


----------



## LunaSkye

I'm planning on using two sticks of butter in a soap, but I'm still planning out the recipe to make it conditioning. Winter is around the corner and I'm a fiend for warmth. Since I'm OO heavy, I got to execute my plan quickly!


----------



## Earthen_Step

Checked on 2 batches I created yesterday.  Those need another day or so till I cut them up.  Hopefully tomorrow I can cut up the latest batch of "Valley of the Gods", my favorite bar.   I also was able to package 2 batches today.  "Hippies and Oranges" and "Drum Circle" are now packaged and ready to go!    Packaging is my least favorite part of the whole business.  I like how they are, but it's too time consuming.  I might switch over to the "Cigar Band" style,  I get why it's so popular now!
Packaging:
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9331&stc=1&d=1409188295
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9332&stc=1&d=1409188295
Valley Of the Gods Slab
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9330&stc=1&d=1409188295


----------



## Jeanea

Tested out a new fragrance cedarwood and Patchouli


----------



## doggonegardener

Made a hop soap last night.  This is my first attempt at formulating my own recipe. Coconut oil, sunflower oil, olive oil, shea butter and some beeswax. Lathers nicely.  HP so I added the hops flowers right before molding.  I can't tell quite yet if they held any of their hoppy aroma.  Just an experiment since my husband is a brewer and he had a LOT of hops around that were less than fresh for brewing use. We'll see if it has that lovely, citrus note of hoppy fragrance in a few days.


----------



## jules92207

Looks good! Need a scratch and sniff button...


----------



## DiddlyO

Jeanea said:


> Tested out a new fragrance cedarwood and Patchouli




FO or EO? Been thinking of trying this EO combo - how do you like it?


----------



## Susie

sethkaylyn said:


> I finally bought my scale today. Slowly but surely getting all my supplies to begin my new hobby.
> All I have left is to buy my stick blender. I've been watching many videos and reading lots of material. I can't wait to get started!
> Still not sure if I'll do CP or HP for my first batch. I'm going to do the Lots of Lather recipe by the
> Soap Queen.  I really want to add fragrance but not sure which one would be the best to use since it will be my first batch.



Be absolutely sure you run that recipe through a good lye calculator for yourself.


----------



## Earthen_Step

DiddlyO said:


> FO or EO? Been thinking of trying this EO combo - how do you like it?


 
I have blended those two and think they are great.  I only use EO, I stay as natural as possible while playing around.


----------



## flutterbye37

Bought all supplies to make wood soap molds


----------



## Jaccart789

Read this forum when I should be working on a paper and doing homework. When it comes to soap anything... I am so easily distracted. :Kitten Love: I have to get off of this and concentrate!!! Have fun soaping my friends!


----------



## Earthen_Step

Jaccart789 said:


> Read this forum when I should be working on a paper and doing homework. When it comes to soap anything... I am so easily distracted. :Kitten Love: I have to get off of this and concentrate!!! Have fun soaping my friends!



Made me laugh, thanks for the post.  Soap>School?  Wait no no, School>Soap?  It just depends on if you can make the thing called money...


----------



## froggybean37

Spiced apple cider soap for fall. Gold mica top. Smells heavenly! Quite pleased


----------



## Earthen_Step

froggybean37 said:


> Spiced apple cider soap for fall. Gold mica top. Smells heavenly! Quite pleased



Beautiful soap!


----------



## Earthen_Step

"Valley of the Gods" is cut and ready to cure!  This is my favorite bar to make and use.


----------



## Jaccart789

^ Wow so many beautiful soaps. Ok... for real Im done with this forum for tonight. Stop putting such pretty soaps up because its alerting my phone.


----------



## Jaccart789

Was going to soap with wood mold, but then changed mind. I tried lining the sides of this plastic mold so it will release a little easier... Hopefully. I soaped for the first time with "Santa's  Spruce" from BB. It soaped beautifully and the scent is so comforting and lovely. It definitely smells like a freshly cut Christmas pine tree. Love love love! Get this one if you need a nice Christmas scent.


----------



## katsntx

Photographed some soaps, did three rebatches and two batches of Spiced Cranberry.  Also made some embeds and planned out a fun batch for tomrrow.


----------



## Jeanea

DiddlyO said:


> FO or EO? Been thinking of trying this EO combo - how do you like it?



It was a fo from rustic essentials. I like it so far considering I don't care for these usually. It was requested by a friend.


----------



## cgawlik

Got my supplies somewhat organized,   currently trying to infuze some mint from my garden, although I think it smells like ragweed in my house right now, bought some coconut oil, and debating on starting a batch or two.. but I really need to open the laptop now that its working and start organizing my recipe collection. Been working off of screenshots from my tablet.. but I have 6 new scents to play with., decisions decisions


----------



## Jaccart789

Made another Christmas soap... Icy peppermint and second pic is Santa's Spruce cut


----------



## angel01

They look gorgeous jaccart.


----------



## angel01

I just made my first Himalayan pink salt soap. It did not trace or thicken when I added the salt like people said it would, so I was thinking I did something wrong. But it's thickened well now and I'm so happy with it so far. Very excited to cut this beauty


----------



## lenarenee

Grrr. I propose a new forum rule; unless its needed to show a soaping problem, there shall be NO pics of beautiful UNCUT soap allowed!!


----------



## angel01

Haha lenarenee  but it's just so gorgeous and I was so excited lol. I seriously wanna eat it lol , well maybe not lol


----------



## katsntx

I cut these today...


----------



## angel01

They look amazing


----------



## lenarenee

angel01 said:


> Haha lenarenee  but it's just so gorgeous and I was so excited lol. I seriously wanna eat it lol , well maybe not lol


 
I have to admit you have a good point...there are times in soaping where it's no small miracle to get the stuff into the mold and that should be celebrated with a picture.

But darn it! Those cut pictures take way too long!


----------



## lenarenee

katsntx, that's an incredible combination!


----------



## angel01

Haha that is so true. I am not a patient person when it comes to cutting soap as many wouldn't  be. But I have to say, I was warned to not go far after making this soap as it needs to be cut earlier than usual. I'm watching it and I can already pull the sides of the mould away without it sticking , so it's not far away from cutting. I have no idea when to cut it I'm just going to watch it. I don't want  to leave it too late and it breaks or crumbles


----------



## angel01

Ok guys. Here is my first salt soap, and cut !!! It looks amazing and I'm so happy. I used my own blend of , grapefruit, spearmint, tangerine and peppermint. Smells heavenly


----------



## angel01




----------



## Jaccart789

^ now I can say gorgeous soaps...angel01! Well done!


----------



## angel01

thankyou


----------



## dalewaite48

*Up Bright & Early & Making Soap*

I could not sleep any longer then 5:00 am this morning so got up and made a new recipe of Goat milk soap called Sawyer's Lavender & Chamomile Baby soap.  It is named after our newest Grandson and is another of a new line of baby soaps I have added to my line of handmade soaps and lotions and Soy candles.


----------



## Earthen_Step

Updated all our social media sites and website for a sale for this week.  I'm also trying to figure out some website plugins to tweak some things that bother me.  It's not all that soapy or fun, but it needs to be done!


----------



## dalewaite48

Earthen_Step said:


> Updated all our social media sites and website for a sale for this week.  I'm also trying to figure out some website plugins to tweak some things that bother me.  It's not all that soapy or fun, but it needs to be done!




That reminds me I need to update my website as I looked this morning and I have about seven new soaps and four new candles that I need to add to the site.


----------



## dalewaite48

That reminds me I need to get to my website and update it I have seven new soaps and fournew candles to add to the site.


----------



## Ruthie

Jaccart, those Christmas soaps are both beautiful!  I am not caught up reading the Christmas 2014 thread.  Hope you have posted them there, too.  

Soaping always slows down at the beginning of the school year, and this year I have a tough group.  So it may take even longer as I come home really exhausted.  (At least I FINALLY have a permanent co-teacher, but some kiddos are still "trying" her.  Three weeks into the school year and 3 trips to the principal's office.  Would have been 5 but he was gone.  And these are 4 year olds!)  So the long weekend is a blessing!  I trimmed my "shave and a haircut" soaps last night and am in the midst of making 2 batches of coffee soap for our new local coffee shop.  It is with their OWN coffee and she wants one with coarser and one with finer grounds.  Nice that these are sold as soon as they are cured.


----------



## lionprincess00

Figured I would get in on this. I cut my second ever soap. Broke the pencil line, cut 36 hours later and it was still too soft, and my knife skills are mediocre to say the least. Only up from here I suppose!
Flax seed cocoa powder pencil lined goats milk, scented with oatmeal milk honey and a hint of saffron honey, decorated with copper sparkle mica on top. A little disappointed in that broken line. Oh well.

Edit, the back side of the soaps are major broken on the line, just didn't upload a pic of it.


----------



## Dahila

beautiful, oh I love it!!


----------



## jules92207

Wow all these gorgeous soaps! You would think this would inspire me, I have the soap making blahs. A three day weekend and I am not motivated to make a thing.


----------



## lionprincess00

Thx for the compliment 
To Jules....I feel the same today as you. I want to make a go at my third soap ever....a peacock swirl sweetgrass scented soap. Can't get motivated.


----------



## jules92207

I couldn't do anything that challenging so I decided to do some simple soaps - I made an unscented coconut milk soap with oatmeal and honey and a lavender castile with a purple in the pot swirl.


----------



## angel01

When it comes to soap. Haha I'm always motivated


----------



## scotsman

Today I got soap part 1 of 3 for a commercial client made, in the mold, and put to bed. Part 2 & 3 will be made over the course of the rest of the week. They're getting 12 different scents so I had to divide my 7lb mold into 4 parts and make it in 3 separate batches. It's a lot of work but they're ordering almost 12lbs of finished soap and paying a substantial markup over my usual wholesale price so it's well worth it. On average I retail my soaps for $6 and wholesale them for $3. This client is happily paying $4.65/bar wholesale so I'm making a tidy profit. They're also on a continual order schedule which will almost double in volume in the coming few months. Looks like I'm gonna be very busy, lol!


----------



## cgawlik

Cut my autumn spice using my base recipe. FO from wsp was a nightmare, soaped very cool and it still moved uber fast, no time for design, was afraid of that so planned for it.. 

Started a lux shampoo bar that I'm hoping will be thru gel before I have to head to work! Scented it with fresh cucumber (wsp) and spearmint EO.. Brand new recipe for me. It behaved decently, but if I had planned anything pretty I don't think I would have had time. I hadn't planned on gelling the shampoo bar but I guess it has a mind of its own, so now I have it wrapped in hopes it will carry to the edge.


----------



## cgawlik

Ok I give up trying to get the both to post so here is the autumn spice. Used paprika for the color it almost looks like a dis colored maple leaf orange


----------



## katsntx

I'm chomping at the bit to redo my first attempt at this month's soap challenge.  First one was not quiiiite what I wanted.  Problem is I have so little spare time this week.


----------



## houseofwool

scotsman said:


> Today I got soap part 1 of 3 for a commercial client made, in the mold, and put to bed. Part 2 & 3 will be made over the course of the rest of the week. They're getting 12 different scents so I had to divide my 7lb mold into 4 parts and make it in 3 separate batches. It's a lot of work but they're ordering almost 12lbs of finished soap and paying a substantial markup over my usual wholesale price so it's well worth it. On average I retail my soaps for $6 and wholesale them for $3. This client is happily paying $4.65/bar wholesale so I'm making a tidy profit. They're also on a continual order schedule which will almost double in volume in the coming few months. Looks like I'm gonna be very busy, lol!




That's awesome!  A regular order from a wholesale account is really nice to have.


----------



## houseofwool

Yesterday I chatted with the owner of a local microbrewery about using their beer names on soaps, as well as possibly selling them there. Today I am dropping off samples.


----------



## scotsman

Good luck. I hope you get them as a client. I had somebody from a local Whole Foods-type store in my area called Fresh Market approach me about potentially sticking my soaps. It would be a financial boon but I'm my only employee and work a full-time day job as well so I'm not sure if I could find the time for a second commercial account. The first one is already stretching my time paper thin, lol!


----------



## houseofwool

I dropped off the soaps at the brewery today. The brewer/owner said he was excited about showering tonight.


----------



## IrishLass

Made another batch of my creamy cocoa/shea glycerin liquid soap. Well, just the paste, so far. I'm going to dilute some of it tomorrow. 

IrishLass


----------



## jules92207

Cut a chunk off my lavender olive oil soap, totally not ready. Will stamp my unscented oatmeal coconut milk and honey soap later.

Playing on soapcalc.


----------



## neeners

it's going on 3 months since I've made soap.  the itch has gotten really bad.  thankfully, I've ordered most of the supplies that I'm missing (except for a mold....), so next week I should be able to make an all lard utility soap, so it doesn't have to be pretty.  I also ordered some KOH, and while I'm waiting for my mold (friend is making one for me), I'm going to start dabbling in LS a la Grayce's method.  I can't wait!


----------



## marie743

*I tried something new today*

I have been anxious to slow down trace so that I have enough time to make nice swirl colors. So I traded palm oil for lard and used sunflower oil and olive oil and castor oil. I waited until lye/water and oils cooled down to about 80 degrees. This process slowed down trace and I did some nice color swirls. My soap was poured into the mold about 8 hours ago and it is still very soft and did not emit heat as though the soap did not go thru gel phase. Is this normal to remain very soft after this amount of time and not go thru gel phase. Was 80 degrees a mistake?


----------



## marie743

What do you mean that it wasn't ready?


----------



## jules92207

Its way too soft to cut - needs to firm up more. One of the strangest soaps really, like playdoh. :what:


----------



## mintle

I am in the HP and KOH madness! Just tried it yesterday and I have already made shaving soap (success), cream soap (not sure if partial failure or total disaster yet) and hp laundry soap (naoh only) - still cooking. HP seems much more forgiving than CP.


----------



## lionprincess00

Just made my fourth batch, an avocado puree salt bar. Been an hr and a half since I poured....or there abouts. Terrified it's going to crumble and fall apart! Just put it into the freezer because the sides look like they're cracking kind of....individual silicone mold circles btw. Ahhhhh!!!!


----------



## IrishLass

marie743 said:


> I have been anxious to slow down trace so that I have enough time to make nice swirl colors. So I traded palm oil for lard and used sunflower oil and olive oil and castor oil. I waited until lye/water and oils cooled down to about 80 degrees. This process slowed down trace and I did some nice color swirls. My soap was poured into the mold about 8 hours ago and it is still very soft and did not emit heat as though the soap did not go thru gel phase. Is this normal to remain very soft after this amount of time and not go thru gel phase. Was 80 degrees a mistake?



I wouldn't worry too much at this point, Marie. Whether a soap gels or not can depend on several factors- water amount and temp being 2 of biggest ones- but it's not a bad thing if a soap does not gel. It'll still firm up and become good soap eventually, it'll just take longer than a soap that goes through the gel phase. Soaps that don't gel are quite soft and can feel much like the consistency of cream cheese for a bit. Some stay so soft that they can't even be unmolded for a 2 or 3 days after pour (depending on the recipe). Just give it some time. Time cures all soap. 

How much water did you use in your batch?

IrishLass


----------



## LunaSkye

I made my first attempt at both coffee soap and coconut milk soap and totally botched it up with the technique I used. It would have been fine if I remembered to add the coffee into the coconut milk as I planned, but that delay resulted into a lumpy mass instead of something smooth & creamy. Time will tell if it will still be decent...


----------



## grumpy_owl

Made a bunch of Halloween-themed melt and pours, then a batch of CP swirl in my sexy new mold using amber, neroli, shea blossom and honey beeswax scents for a girlfriend who likes hippie fragrances. I hope the base color darkens to brown since the swirl is gray-black. Right now it's a mustardy horrible yellow.
Licked the red currant (wee bit zappy), sniffed all my babies and glared at the cranberry (scent is gone, and I did such a pretty pencil line), turned them over and tucked them in. A good day!


----------



## houseofwool

Last night, I did the accounting side if the business. Blech

I also made a 4 loaf batch of Milk and Honey soap. 

And, i spent nearly $500 in supplies. Yikes!!!!


----------



## getagrip

*Maybe I goofed?*

I melted my oils and mixed my lye water three days ago, intending to let both cool to room temp (HP), but then stuff happened and it's like I said THREE DAYS. Do you think my lye water is still good? Should I dump it and mix again?


----------



## houseofwool

getagrip said:


> I melted my oils and mixed my lye water three days ago, intending to let both cool to room temp (HP), but then stuff happened and it's like I said THREE DAYS. Do you think my lye water is still good? Should I dump it and mix again?




Do you know the tare weight of the container?  If so, you should be able to weigh the whole thing, subtract out the weight of the lye that was added.  What remains is the weight of the water.  If it is less than what it should be, add additional water back the container.


----------



## IrishLass

getagrip said:


> I melted my oils and mixed my lye water three days ago, intending to let both cool to room temp (HP), but then stuff happened and it's like I said THREE DAYS. Do you think my lye water is still good? Should I dump it and mix again?


 
 No need to dump it. I let mine sit for months without any problem (I master-batch my lye solution). If you covered your container well, there shouldn't be any evaporation, but if you want to make sure, you can do as Houseofwool suggested and weigh it, and then add water back in if needed. 

 IrishLass


----------



## jules92207

Narrowed down my favorite soaps and recipes. 9 months and 70 batches later I think I finally have settled on my favorite recipes and fragrances. Whew.

Also cut my pink grapefruit, fir needle and patchouli batch.


----------



## neeners

awesome Jules!  always great to narrow stuff down.  

 I got my KOH!  I'm going to a new neighbourhood today to see if I can find some cheap coconut oil. (don't want to practice on the pricey stuff).  the plan is to make some LS paste a la Grayce's method, and have some dish soap (ran out of the bought stuff, and have been using bar soap).  and possibly some lye soap.  oohhh!!!  I'm so excited!!!!  haven't made soap in MONTHS!!!!!  still waiting on my mold to start CP, but this will tie me over until I get my mold.....


----------



## reinbeau

I made an elder flower honey ale soap from The Essential Herbal.  I'm sure it's gellin' like a felon right now under rise towels with three tablespoons of honey in a 6 pound batch!


----------



## jules92207

Measured out the last of my olive oil pomace and trying to decide what to make. I am getting low on supplies so this may be my last batch for a while till I can re-stock.

I am thinking I will do a lavender mint, but the ginger lime from BB is calling to me. Oh the woes of a soaper...


----------



## Jaccart789

Made some "warm vanilla Sugar" salt bars. If you need a great fragrance this is the one!!!! Soaps beautifully. It's a soft sugary vanilla that's sexy and not the bakery type vanilla. It is dead ringer for bath&body works. I got it fromThe Candle Maker Store and its skin safe and soaps beautifully! I can't wait to cut in a couple hours!


----------



## lionprincess00

Cleaned the tallow, again, I got from the butcher so I can make my fifth batch tomorrow...a rose clay tallow soap that's a tilted hanger swirl, with a big time discoloring fragrance. I tried to incorporate the fo color into the entire scheme. We shall see if I can pull it off tomorrow :?


----------



## shunt2011

After a comedy of errors today I made 4 batches of soap.  2 Patchouli, Bite Me and Lilac.   Whew....today was quite the day.  All cleaned, up now off to make some lip balms and some Pumpkin cupcake soaps.  I have my weekly farmers market tomorrow. No rest for the wicked.,


----------



## houseofwool

I infused nearly a quart of olive oil in a pound of frankincense. 

And I melted 20 plus pounds of Shea because the texture was really weird.


----------



## Jaccart789

Salt batch cut! I was taking a chance as it was still very soft, but I didn't want crumbled bars. I cut them taking the sides off of the mold oh so carefully, but did not remove the base. I am not moving them off the base of the mold but going to let them get harder in a larger 6lb wood mold I have. Hopefully they will pull away from each other nicely without issue. My sweet husband bought me sea salt today, but bought the large coarse kind, so I ground up the salt to a powder form. It should be interesting if this changes anything. I will let you know!


----------



## Relle

I made 5 this week - Monkey Farts, Black Rasberry, 3 Christmas ones.


----------



## katsntx

Cut one loaf, washed all yesterday's dishes up, boiled some beer for tomorrow's beer soaps and laid around and watched movies the rest of the day.  Good day!


----------



## AKjulz

Unmolded the soap I made yesterday; coffee kitchen soap, a double batch of high bush cranberry, and the honey & oats that I had to rebatch due to inadequate mixing (I think).  Then I made 2 batches of pumpkin pie with a piped whipped cream looking top, and tried my hand at a hp shaving soap with 80% KOH and 20% NaOH.  The shaving soap looks good so far, I'm curious as to how much it will harden.
Now I need to get off the couch and go cut everything I've unmolded.


----------



## IrishLass

I was able to get 3 batches done this week. L-R: Macintosh Apple (from AH/RE); Kai Halulu (a discontinued FO from Daystar); and Bayberry (from Peak's):







The middle soap is my interpretation of Soaping 101's pencil line soap, and my favorite of the 3. Every time I look at it, I can hardly believe I soaped something so beautiful. I had the dickens of a time soaping it, too. My batter got as thick as mashed potatoes about half-way through and I was very apprehensive when it came time to unmold it. I was almost positive I'd find a catastrophe waiting for me, but thankfully that wasn't the case . Although it has little air pockets here and there because of how uber thick the batter became, I am over the moon with joy at how well it turned out.

They all smell awesome!


IrishLass


----------



## AKjulz

Forgive me for goin off topic here but IrishLass, those are gorgeous!  I have been wanting to try that particular color scheme pencil line, you did a fantastic job and get extra kudos for making it so perfect WITH misbehaving batter!  And your red swirl is lovely, perfect shade of red and I like that you have hearts in your swirl.


----------



## AKjulz

Well, I got 8 logs cut and put away, and then delved into making shampoo.  Surfactant based, not cp bar.  Looks good so far, truth comes in the morning.  Ohh I can test my new shaving cream/soap too, aaand, I have a tall grass (I think) solesief 
that I want to try...I gave it 2 months just can't wait any longer.  Yahoo! 3 new products to test in the morning shower


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

Made a Christmas soap. Mulled wine in with the water, a bit of red colouring and a Christmas Spice FO. It's the most wonderful time of the year, but with the salt bars also resting here, our house is giving me a headache!




I forgot the sodium lactate, so it was not overly easy to mould up. Remember kids - use SL!


----------



## Ruthie

On Friday I cut the soap I took out of the molds last weekend.  (That delay is because of how this past week went at work.  Had a 12 hour day and a 13 hour day along with the 3 "normal" ones.)  Took sample bits to the eventual buyer on Saturday as she wanted to see it- and she approves.  She is chomping at the bit over waiting 4 more weeks!  Gotta get busy and decide how to wrap these 2 kinds.  They are coffee soap going to the coffee shop.


----------



## Jaccart789

Salt bars pulled apart and some popped out of mold today.


t


----------



## neeners

I rendered 3.5lbs of fat into lard, and am now diluting my first batch of LS!  now researching what scent to make.  thinking something piney and pepperminty for Christmas....


----------



## KatsKreations

I am working on soaps to give out for Christmas to my family and friends. I am a total newbie. about 6 am I used my new PVC mold and made a soap colored with tomato paste and activated charcoal. It was an experiment. I like to experiment. Can not wait until I can see how it really turns out. Later today I am going to work on another batch using clays for color and try an new method other than in the pot swirl and tilted tiger stripe. Although it is possible it turns into an in the pot anyway LOL


----------



## KatsKreations

I have some salt I bought. am going to work on the salt bar idea next week! I can not wait!


----------



## ourwolfden

I have some grey and white soap in a box pipe to make moons for my werewolf soap. 

Also trying my first round of laundry soap.  

I made a batch of trick or treat soap yesterday and am not happy with it so I put it in the oven to gel it to see if that helps.  I'm a little worried I may find out there is lye that wasn't dissolved once I cut into it, grrr.  

I also bought some bat molds this morning.


----------



## houseofwool

I just poured a blend of lavender and spearmint EO's. My house smells amazing!


----------



## katsntx

IrishLass... those are beautiful bars.  It took me two tries to get the Soaping 101 pencil line sky one to turn out right.  Great job!


----------



## KatsKreations

Well I destroyed my first soap today. The charcoal/tomato paste mix did not go as planned. Think I used too much tomato paste or something because it separated from the charcoal part and stayed totally liquid but the charcoal part hardened. The bottom of the mold had what looked to me like blood clots. Really disgusting. Good thing I am a nurse so I just picked away and cut the hard part and will see what happens. I had looked up pics of peoples soaps that used tomato paste for color and I have successfully used same amount of pumpkin in 2 different soaps. So what am I to do. Get back on the horse and make the other batch I have planned for today. My mixed clay. Wow I hope this goes well LOL First time to use 4 different shades!! Excited


----------



## LunaSkye

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Made a Christmas soap. Mulled wine in with the water, a bit of red colouring and a Christmas Spice FO. It's the most wonderful time of the year, but with the salt bars also resting here, our house is giving me a headache!
> 
> View attachment 9635
> 
> 
> I forgot the sodium lactate, so it was not overly easy to mould up. Remember kids - use SL!



Despite being a Christmas soap, it looks a lot more like a proper Hollow's Eve soap!  I love it.


----------



## jules92207

I made bb's ginger lime with some spirulina for color. looks pretty cool.

Also cut my lavender, rosemary & citrus loaf. I put a blue glitter in part of it for fun and it actually looks really cool. My cameras suck and there is no light in my house or I would post a pic.


----------



## katsntx

Wow!  I would never have thought to use tomato paste in a soap.  I can't wait to see pics of this!


----------



## goji_fries

You guys are an inspiration :smile:


----------



## neeners

finally got my first LS to dilute!!!  scented it, and now it's just hanging out.  I didn't bother trying to thicken this one (it's 100% CO).


----------



## houseofwool

I cut 6 loaves of soap today. This is the lavender spearmint.


----------



## jules92207

^^Wow, I really love this soap! Great colors and swirls! This is how I dream mine will come out.


----------



## IrishLass

Yesterday, I made some glycerin liquid soap paste, and today I diluted some of it. Next on my list is to make a batch of Salty Sailor soap with sea shell embeds. Hopefully I will be able to get that done tonight or tomorrow.

 IrishLass


----------



## katsntx

I checked the front doorstop for my Nature's Garden shipment... *sigh*  still not here.


----------



## shunt2011

I cut my 4 loaves I made on Sunday and then made two batches of cupcake soaps.  Pumpkin Biscotti and Apple Jack Peel.  It smells so good in here right now.  These are my Elf Sweat Cupcakes I made last week if the picture posts.  I've not posted photos before.


----------



## LunaSkye

I finally tried my lard soap I made with some Chloe FO from SOS. I love the in-shower feel, but I kinda regret adding the FO. It smells good and all, but I like being able to use the same soap to bathe with on my face (I bet it would've been heavenly). On the upside, I know that lard is a good choice and will use it again to confirm my opinion.


----------



## angel01

I just made a Christmas soap with fragrance Candy Cane. So far it's looking gorgeous. I used a green mica sprinkled between  red and white layers and did the coat hanger swirl then finished off with a white sparkly glitter and pearl white mica on top. Hope my red turned out


----------



## cmzaha

KatsKreations said:


> Well I destroyed my first soap today. The charcoal/tomato paste mix did not go as planned. Think I used too much tomato paste or something because it separated from the charcoal part and stayed totally liquid but the charcoal part hardened. The bottom of the mold had what looked to me like blood clots. Really disgusting. Good thing I am a nurse so I just picked away and cut the hard part and will see what happens. I had looked up pics of peoples soaps that used tomato paste for color and I have successfully used same amount of pumpkin in 2 different soaps. So what am I to do. Get back on the horse and make the other batch I have planned for today. My mixed clay. Wow I hope this goes well LOL First time to use 4 different shades!! Excited


Tomato paste and tomato extract is a soap I make regularly. Not sure how you were using your tomato paste, but I am really not using it for color, although it is usually a reddish brown in which I do a swirl with batter I seperate and add in charcoal. Also remember to count the tomato paste as a portion of your liquid 

I made a batch of my Hemp Swirl even though my house was over 100 degrees today. It miserable to live in a glass house when the weather is 105 degrees. Please bring winter to So CA. I have been going crazy all week not making soap. Going to make another batch of Hemp Swirl in the morning after I get my granddaughter to school.


----------



## angel01

I destroyed a batch this morning too, after it riced up terribly. Couldn't do a thing with it. My fault for mixing 2 fragrances together/strawberry and raspberry. Won't do that again


----------



## angel01

LunaSkye said:


> I finally tried my lard soap I made with some Chloe FO from SOS. I love the in-shower feel, but I kinda regret adding the FO. It smells good and all, but I like being able to use the same soap to bathe with on my face (I bet it would've been heavenly). On the upside, I know that lard is a good choice and will use it again to confirm my opinion.




I use all my soaps that I use in the shower on my face, that contain either FO or essential oils. I didn't think otherwise. Never had a problem ! Question? Should I not use it on my face?


----------



## angel01

LunaSkye said:


> I finally tried my lard soap I made with some Chloe FO from SOS. I love the in-shower feel, but I kinda regret adding the FO. It smells good and all, but I like being able to use the same soap to bathe with on my face (I bet it would've been heavenly). On the upside, I know that lard is a good choice and will use it again to confirm my opinion.




I use all my soaps that I have made  on my face, that contain either FO or essential oils. I didn't think otherwise. Never had a problem ! Question? Should I not use it on my face?


----------



## KatsKreations

cmzaha said:


> Tomato paste and tomato extract is a soap I make regularly. Not sure how you were using your tomato paste, but I am really not using it for color, although it is usually a reddish brown in which I do a swirl with batter I seperate and add in charcoal. Also remember to count the tomato paste as a portion of your liquid
> 
> I made a batch of my Hemp Swirl even though my house was over 100 degrees today. It miserable to live in a glass house when the weather is 105 degrees. Please bring winter to So CA. I have been going crazy all week not making soap. Going to make another batch of Hemp Swirl in the morning after I get my granddaughter to school.



I will try it again. At first everything appeared to come to trace. I poured in the mold. used CPOP then it all looked like it jelled but then liquid started oozing out and before long I had 1/2 cup of orangeish liquid and almost all the fragrance oil I used (Cherry Vanilla). The oil mixture smells like my fragrance and the soap left does not. The soap that is left is very hard and does have a few swirls of the rust colored tomato paste. I am pretty certain I used too much liquid and made it unstable. I will give a 4 week rest to the leftover soap and do a ph strip on it to make use it is not lye heavy because of everything. 
Also sorry to hear your house is so hot! I have often thought about getting a house with a wall of windows but alas I live in Texas. Not such a good idea


----------



## cmzaha

angel01 said:


> I destroyed a batch this morning too, after it riced up terribly. Couldn't do a thing with it. My fault for mixing 2 fragrances together/strawberry and raspberry. Won't do that again


With a severly riced soap batter you can usually sb into submission. Let it sit a little while sb for awhile then let it sit a while and rest if necessary. Other dump the mess in a crock pot and cook


----------



## angel01

Thanks cmzaha . I'm new to soaping so I had no idea you could do that or even how. But the soap was so thick and it was setting like a cheesecake/pudding texture, even thicker than that. I threw it out


----------



## cmzaha

angel01 said:


> Thanks cmzaha . I'm new to soaping so I had no idea you could do that or even how. But the soap was so thick and it was setting like a cheesecake/pudding texture, even thicker than that. I threw it out


Always check here before throwing out soap, it can almost always be fixed.


----------



## Jeanea

I tested out a black cherry scent from aztec, I love it.


----------



## Jeanea

Here's the pic


----------



## angel01

Jeanea said:


> Here's the pic




That is just beautiful. I love your top design. Well done love love


----------



## IrishLass

Well, I finally put to good use the silicone sea shell mold I made out of my sea shell collection. I also put to good use my new VanYulay ball-bearing/sprinkle mold as you can see from the soap 'pearls':






It's scented with Salty Sailor from Daystar (one of my favorite 'staple' FOs).


IrishLass


----------



## jules92207

So cute! I love these, and I love Salty Sailor fo!


----------



## lenarenee

What soapy thing did I do today???  

I got mad. I got rebellious. I got my soapattitude on, that's what I did!

This never-ending 2 week renovation is headed toward...FOUR months. With partially installed cabinets with painter's tape for handles, loose counter tops and piles of equipment (sitting unused for days at a time, I might add)  I SHOVED their stuff into piles on the floor, cleared off some counter space and MADE SOAP!!

Moved the kitchen table/chairs back in too.  When they decide to come back for the painting and molding, they'll have to move it again...and that's just their tough toasties!!

And...I _liked _it! :twisted:  Might just make more tomorrow!!!


----------



## jules92207

Just dug through a surprise box of sample fo's a fellow soap forum member shared with me, I am so flipping excited! 

One of the greatest gifts of this hobby is the amazing people you get to meet!


----------



## IrishLass

Just unmolded, cut, beveled, and stamped this:






It's scented with Peak's Holiday Sparkle- a Christmas scent which smells awesome, by the way. It was a sample, but I like it so much that I am sorely tempted to buy a bigger bottle of it! The stamp was an afterthought. I hadn't planned on stamping it, but since I concentrated so much on making sure my swirling colors reached to the bottom, I ended up with very little color on the top, wouldn't you know it, and it just looked so naked up there that I felt I needed to add something extra to fill in the empty space. lol 

The purple swirls are a mix of Brambleberry colorants: Fire Up Fuschia/Ultraviolet Blue/Bamboo Charcoal (it makes for a great purple!). And the gold swirls are 24K gold mica from Oregon Trails. I also dipped my stamp in the same gold mica before stamping.


IrishLass


----------



## lionprincess00

I cut into my latest soap, batch #6 for this noob. Please someone tell my to stop cutting before day 3, or better yet, day 4!!! I cut after 2 1/2 days and drag, mess up this edge, that corner. Forget the fact I'm also using a very ineffective knife. I need a cheese cutter!!!


----------



## shunt2011

Made 5 batches of soap.  Made my facial bar, Lavender, Eucalyptus Mint and Red Clover Tea.  Next on to solid lotion bars.


----------



## Earthen_Step

Not really soap, but made with the same ingredients.  Re-making some massage oil for a local massage therapist to beta test today!


----------



## grumpy_owl

Made my first embedded soap--Sweet Meyer Lemon grounded with Litsea (per you fine forumites' suggestion), with adorbs little sparkly translucent MP embeds of orange and lime wedges and half-lemons in the top. They won't sink, the CP won't lose scent or go to partial gel, good lord willin' and the creek don't rise.


----------



## houseofwool

I made 4 batches of soap so far this weekend. 2 are to get ahead of stock for upcoming shows. I tried my hand at liquid soap and made a variation of one of my staples as a test batch. 

I'm going out tonight, but envision that Sunday will be full of soap as well. 

The test batch I made last weekend with frankincense is holding scent, so I am going to make a production batch of that too.


----------



## lenarenee

Yesterday I made bb's spiced apple cider, used NurtureSoap red vibrance and pink mica to color a drop swirl, and curled some leftover bits of the spearmint/peppermint/euc eo soap from Friday to stick on top.  Pleased with how it turned out, even though the red isn't red. It is appropriately autumn-like. Strangely enough, the spearmint works with the spiced apple cider scent.

Might be able to make even more soap today!


----------



## chelleybean

*and makin soap...*

i cut the first soap ive made in 2 years. its a oatmeal honey castille (Bunny's recipe if you know it) that i did in the crock pot. i think its going to be nice when it hardens up...and so im currently cooking another castille. (not sure why the pics are rotated...)


----------



## cmzaha

IrishLass said:


> Well, I finally put to good use the silicone sea shell mold I made out of my sea shell collection. I also put to good use my new VanYulay ball-bearing/sprinkle mold as you can see from the soap 'pearls':
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's scented with Salty Sailor from Daystar (one of my favorite 'staple' FOs).
> 
> 
> IrishLass


I love the seashells! Can I ask which beveler you are using?


----------



## cmzaha

I had a fun surprise when I cut my Santa's Forest today. I found a few butterflies!! Took a pair of soaps to show my 6 yr old granddaughter to see if she could see the butterfly. I soon as I stood them up she said, "butterflies".  She loves and raises Painted Ladies and Monarch Butterflies.


----------



## neeners

Carolyn, we need to see the butterflies too!!


----------



## lionprincess00

IrishLass said:


> Well, I finally put to good use the silicone sea shell mold I made out of my sea shell collection. I also put to good use my new VanYulay ball-bearing/sprinkle mold as you can see from the soap 'pearls':
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's scented with Salty Sailor from Daystar (one of my favorite 'staple' FOs).
> 
> 
> IrishLass


 





Irish lass, and can I ask have you tried the salty mariner by bb? I read another post about you liking salty sailor by daystar, and was curious if you compared the two.
To stay on track, I rendered more tallow today! Still a brewin' as I type.

Edited to add the quote of Irish lass since I am unsure whether she saw my post  and a Thx to newbie for their info on the salty scents!


----------



## KatieShephard

Made my 7th batch of soap today...lucky 7 maybe?? :grin: Made an oatmeal, milk, and honey cp soap.  Started off the day grinding down my whole oats...then sifted them to make sure they were really fine.  And I ground a lot so it was worth cleaning out the coffee grinder   Waited for my oils and lye to get nice and cool before I began.  Substituted coconut milk for half my water.  I used Oatmeal, Milk & Honey scent from WSP...it smells great.  Can't wait to unmold tomorrow!

Also, I put my tallow and palm outside to melt (took advantage of the warm day) and then put some of that into more accessible containers.


----------



## lionprincess00

I just did #6 Katie, so we're soaping buddies lol! Sounds awesome!!! Pics!


----------



## KatieShephard

lionprincess00 said:


> I just did #6 Katie, so we're soaping buddies lol! Sounds awesome!!! Pics!



Woot! Woot!  I'll try to post pics tomorrow after I unmold. Squeeeeee!


----------



## LunaSkye

I rendered some lard for a new batch of soap I want to try out. I'm thinking of rendering some tallow to add to the mix, though it is only a little bit.


----------



## newbie

Lionprincess, I have both Salty Sailor and Salty Mariner. I think they are pretty close. I will be interested to hear if irishLass thinks they are close or if she notes a significant difference.

I'm working on a flame soap, and looking for new patterns. 

I video'd myself making soap for the first time ever. I had to edit out the part where the cat jumps up on the counter just as I'm starting to color my batter. I've been soaping for about 5 years. NEVER has one of my cats jumped up on my space when I'm soaping! It took me about  1/2 second to shove him off but geez!


----------



## AKjulz

Newbie I'm sure if you had given the cat a second it would have lifted it's hind leg and started cleaning itself for the camera. Cats crack me up!


----------



## IrishLass

cmzaha said:


> I love the seashells! Can I ask which beveler you are using?



Well, I didn't know it at the time when I bought it, but it turns out that my beveller is actually a Japanese radius planer (the one with the 1/8" and 1/4" blade). I bought it at LotionCrafters some years ago. They listed it on their site as their "Best Little Soap Beveller In The World', or something like that. Anyway, the quality of it is top-notch (I've had it for about 6 years and it's still going strong), it's adjustable, and it makes really nice bevels (2 different depths to choose from) and the blade can be sharpened. I don't see it listed on the LotionCrafter's site anymore, but you can buy it from the following link below. The one that you see pictured in the link is the same one that I have: 

http://www.japanwoodworker.com/product/156637/18--14-radius-plane--kakuri.aspx



IrishLass


----------



## Kittie

lenarenee said:


> What soapy thing did I do today???
> 
> I got mad. I got rebellious. I got my soapattitude on, that's what I did!
> I SHOVED their stuff into piles on the floor, cleared off some counter space and MADE SOAP!!
> And...I _liked _it! :twisted:  Might just make more tomorrow!!!




Loved this story


----------



## Earthen_Step

Going to scout out a farmers market to potentially sell at next year.  Also while I'm out I'll give some friends a few bars of soap to show how much it's improved since my gift last year.


----------



## LunaSkye

I made batch of beer soap using lard and tallow earlier today. I also used black oxide to color a portion of it. All I have to do is figure out how to cut the soap.


----------



## kdaniels8811

I made three batches of GM soap in Camo, Fifty Shades of Grey, and Grampa's Tree Farm.  Also a dozen all natural lotions, sugar scrup, and delivered a batch of soap to the local gift shop for sale.  People keep buying this stuff...


----------



## kdaniels8811

Today - 6 pounds of rose clay complexion bar and labeled shower gel.  Tomorrow may get to the soap bar labels.


----------



## shunt2011

Sold 4 of my 6 Pumpkin Biscotti cupcake soaps I made last weekend after posting them on my facebook page so will set those aside and decided to make 13 more tonight.  I think they will be popular at my shows in the next few months. Smells so delish in the house right now.


----------



## Sagebrush

Made a batch of my Cucumber Rain soap today. Used a new marjoram EO and it smells divine! Makes me wonder if the brand I was using before wasn't as pure.


----------



## houseofwool

I cut 9 loaves of soap today. I have 3 more that are too soft yet.


----------



## snappyllama

I ordered a bunch of goodies from Amazon, Brambleberry, and Mad Oils.  Early Christmas for me!


----------



## cmzaha

IrishLass said:


> Well, I didn't know it at the time when I bought it, but it turns out that my beveller is actually a Japanese radius planer (the one with the 1/8" and 1/4" blade). I bought it at LotionCrafters some years ago. They listed it on their site as their "Best Little Soap Beveller In The World', or something like that. Anyway, the quality of it is top-notch (I've had it for about 6 years and it's still going strong), it's adjustable, and it makes really nice bevels (2 different depths to choose from) and the blade can be sharpened. I don't see it listed on the LotionCrafter's site anymore, but you can buy it from the following link below. The one that you see pictured in the link is the same one that I have:
> 
> http://www.japanwoodworker.com/product/156637/18--14-radius-plane--kakuri.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> IrishLass


I do remember seeing that one on Lotion Crafter's site at one time. Thankyou I like how your bevels turn out


----------



## AKjulz

Made three batches of soap, tried a new swirl in one...zebra then hangar swirl, sure hope it turns out.  Did some experimenting with loofah in the bottom of small square molds then poured soap over it.  We'll see how everything turned out tomorrow...I sure hate waiting!


----------



## IrishLass

I completed phase 1 today of a bridal soap I am making for a family wedding, which consisted of making and pouring the base batter for the bars. Phase 2, which I will do tomorrow after unmolding and cutting, will consist of doing brush-embroidery, a la Soaping 101, on the face of the cut bars with fresh soap batter and attaching soap 'pearls' to them. I've never attempted brush embroidery before, so I'm a little nervous and excited about it all at the same time.


IrishLass


----------



## SoapinTheNightAway

*Finally*

After 21 months of research, procrastination, more research, and more procrastination I have finally begun to purchase supplies. Yesterday I ordered a scale, EO's, and lye & today I went out and picked up a stick blender, 2 candy thermometers, safety glasses and long cuff gloves. So psyched to officially begin my journey.


----------



## KatieShephard

SoapinTheNightAway said:


> After 21 months of research, procrastination, more research, and more procrastination I have finally begun to purchase supplies. Yesterday I ordered a scale, EO's, and lye & today I went out and picked up a stick blender, 2 candy thermometers, safety glasses and long cuff gloves. So psyched to officially begin my journey.



Good luck!


----------



## KatieShephard

IrishLass said:


> I completed phase 1 today of a bridal soap I am making for a family wedding, which consisted of making and pouring the base batter for the bars. Phase 2, which I will do tomorrow after unmolding and cutting, will consist of doing brush-embroidery, a la Soaping 101, on the face of the cut bars with fresh soap batter and attaching soap 'pearls' to them. I've never attempted brush embroidery before, so I'm a little nervous and excited about it all at the same time.
> 
> 
> IrishLass



Good luck with the brush embroidery...I've never heard of that before.  Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## neeners

IrishLass said:


> I completed phase 1 today of a bridal soap I am making for a family wedding, which consisted of making and pouring the base batter for the bars. Phase 2, which I will do tomorrow after unmolding and cutting, will consist of doing brush-embroidery, a la Soaping 101, on the face of the cut bars with fresh soap batter and attaching soap 'pearls' to them. I've never attempted brush embroidery before, so I'm a little nervous and excited about it all at the same time.
> 
> 
> IrishLass



you now you're going to HAVE to post pictures, right???


 I FINALLY got my soap molds, and after a CP soaping hiatus of over 3 months, I got to scratch the itch.  I tried my own version of this soap
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=41926&highlight=africa
 with new oil recipe AND cpop-ing.  LS just doesn't cut it, and I'm so glad I'm back to CP soaping!  now...the wait is on until I can cut the darned things!  LOL.  glad I bought 2 molds so I can play with the other one tomorrow if I can't wait any longer.


----------



## KatieShephard

I made my first liquid soap today!  Well, it's paste at the moment   but, God willing, by tomorrow morning I will have homemade dish soap


----------



## neeners

that's so exciting!  I did my first batch last week.  it just didn't satisfy me like CP does.  i like swirling...can't really swirl LS.  lol


----------



## KatieShephard

neeners said:


> that's so exciting!  I did my first batch last week.  it just didn't satisfy me like CP does.  i like swirling...can't really swirl LS.  lol



I'm not ready for swirling yet   Soon I think ill try one of the color samples I got and see how it comes out.  Just the thought makes me nervous LOL

What kind of LS did you make?  I found it fun.


----------



## neeners

a 100% CO one for dishes, and another one with softer oils (can't remember the recipe).  

 my soap is gelling already!  this cpop business moves fast!  now watching it like a hawk so it doesn't overheat...


----------



## froggybean37

My last holiday soap!


----------



## KatieShephard

Wow froggybean!  That's beautiful!


----------



## froggybean37

KatieShephard said:


> Wow froggybean!  That's beautiful!



You made my day, Katie! Thanks very much! The top was initially a taiwan swirl but didn't pop enough for my liking, so I did some drops of gold mica/oil and white then swirled those again. I scented it with BB's Santa's Spruce amped up with a touch of fir needle, spearmint and 10x orange eo


----------



## KatieShephard

froggybean37 said:


> You made my day, Katie! Thanks very much! The top was initially a taiwan swirl but didn't pop enough for my liking, so I did some drops of gold mica/oil and white then swirled those again. I scented it with BB's Santa's Spruce amped up with a touch of fir needle, spearmint and 10x orange eo



Pics when you cut it please   Wish there was smell-o-vision :grin:


----------



## froggybean37

KatieShephard said:


> Pics when you cut it please   Wish there was smell-o-vision :grin:



Will do! Should be sometime tomorrow or Saturday


----------



## Jstar

That is so pretty! Can't wait to see pics


----------



## LunaSkye

I made a soap utilizing the last of my cocoa butter as well as some of my mom's hair. I also decided to utilize some raw sugar for extra lathering power and to play around with the black oxide I have.


----------



## Jstar

LunaSkye said:


> I made a soap utilizing the last of my cocoa butter as well as some of my mom's hair. I also decided to utilize some raw sugar for extra lathering power and to play around with the black oxide I have.



Wait..your mom's _hair_? :shock: On purpose?


----------



## LunaSkye

Jstar said:


> Wait..your mom's _hair_? :shock: On purpose?



Yep!  Hair is suppose to have a similar effect as silk and I figured that it's better to try that than die from curiosity. I'm in between jobs, so buying silk is out of the question for now...


----------



## Jstar

Really? Oooooo I shall have to investigate this further...

*pictures all her family members waking up bald* 

Cracks me up LOL


----------



## KatsKreations

last couple of days. My first attempt at a swirl top and in mold swirl. Finally got the PVC pipe to work. Did not have a fragrance on the soap was trying to do a funnel pour but it was too thick so it turned into a spoon plop. Actually turned out kinda cool. Hubbie liked them. This batch was wetter than I am used to. Not going to use this formulation again but I was using up my lye and oils and had to make it work with what I had. But then again after it is cured and I get to use the soap is when I will ultimately decide if I like it or not. Please remember i am new to all this so be easy on me :razz:


----------



## Jstar

I think they are pretty


----------



## LunaSkye

KatsKreations said:


> Please remember i am new to all this so be easy on me :razz:



I have 5 months experience and you put me to shame...  I love the soap though.


----------



## KatsKreations

Thanks you guys are too kind. I think I will call them rustic LOL


----------



## alfalfahead

I bought a little cappuccino wizzer after my last batch had too many dissolve TO bits 

 Pic of the last batch included: my first time experimenting with soap calc to find a Palm oil alternative. Smells delicious, clean cotton scent.


----------



## IrishLass

KatieShephard said:
			
		

> Good luck with the brush embroidery...I've never heard of that before. Can't wait to see pics!





			
				neeners said:
			
		

> you now you're going to HAVE to post pictures, right???



No way, no how, never!!! Oh my goodness- it was such an epic fail that I didn't  even have the heart to take pics! I don't even think the National Enquirer would want pics of these, even if _I_ paid _them!_

 Note to self: Stick to swirls...truly! 

 IrishLass


----------



## jules92207

Measured out my salt for my next salt bar. Comparing salty mariner with my favorite salt bar salty sailor - excited to see how close they are.


----------



## goji_fries

Ground up frozen resin for hot bath infusion.


----------



## dneruck

Made the melt and pour recipe from the oilandbutter blog. I'm going to see if I can unmold it later and make some embeds


----------



## Obsidian

Made a shaving soap paste with beer. Lathers fantastic even if it does smell bad from the beer concentrate.


----------



## LunaSkye

I have successfully made a plain-Jane HP honey soap using CO for the SF. The best part for today is the easy clean up for another soap... maybe. 



Obsidian said:


> Made a shaving soap paste with beer. Lathers fantastic even if it does smell bad from the beer concentrate.



I have to agree, beer concentrate adds a lovely lather to a soap.


----------



## newbie

Banging my head trying to make an autumn tree soap. Tried twice and not happy with results and not sure I want to try again. Who wants to have a ton of soap around made of the same basic colors?

Also got my BB order today, so wanting to play.


----------



## katsntx

Bought 2 more curing shelves and masterbatched my lye/water for the weekend.  Shooting for at least six batches over the next two days.


----------



## lenarenee

Went to WalMart and bought two buckets of lard, and I don't plan on cooking with it!


----------



## lionprincess00

With newbie. Received 70$ in bb supplies (Thx to the 20% off fo sale.. now I'm broke!!!). Trying to find a perfect recipe to create a soap for one of my kids...


----------



## snappyllama

Waited impatiently for an order.  It didn't come today... :cry:


----------



## jules92207

Cut my salty mariner salt bar. As of yet I can not tell the difference between salty sailor and salty mariner which makes me very happy.

I did fall asleep before cutting my salt bars so they were crumbly at the ends but hubby made a new cutter for me that saved most of the loaf luckily.


----------



## ourwolfden

LunaSkye said:


> Yep!  Hair is suppose to have a similar effect as silk and I figured that it's better to try that than die from curiosity. I'm in between jobs, so buying silk is out of the question for now...



Hmmm... and here I have been trying to keep all the dog hair out!


----------



## ourwolfden

I made is for the first time.  I'm intrigued.  I love my bar soap, but still have been going to bbw to get slower gel for bubble bath.


----------



## katsntx

Well, I had unexpected, but welcomed company today so I only got one batch done.  I tried to get too fancy (4 colors) with HP and I have gaps.  I'm pretty good with 3 colors so thought, why not?  *sigh*

This means I will need to get 5 batches done tomorrow to meet my goal of 6 batches this weekend.  I dunno...  Planning them out now...


----------



## KatieShephard

snappyllama said:


> Waited impatiently for an order.  It didn't come today... :cry:



I hate when that happens :cry:


----------



## HerbalEarthling

*A batch of soap and some tooth powder!*

I made a pumpkin soap with cinnamon, nutmeg, clove, and ginger EO's with a pumpkin pie spice pencil line.  Crossing my fingers the pencil line doesn't break it 

Then I remembered that I hadn't gone to the store to get some toothpaste.  But I said screw it, I can make some.  So I found a recipe, here..  Added some spearmint, tangerine, and tea tree EO's.  Tasty!


----------



## goteeguy

Haven't done much soaping since last February, so decided to start preparing my Christmas stock today.

I made an unscented batch with Olive, Coconut, and Castor oils, and another batch with 100% Lard, sugar (1 Tbsp ppo), and Tahitian Vanilla scent.  The lard soap is for my daughter's bath, as they last much longer than my other soaps.  It was a great way to dive back into soaping.


----------



## LunaSkye

ourwolfden said:


> Hmmm... and here I have been trying to keep all the dog hair out!



If all hairs are made up of similar proteins, dog hairs might actually work... :think: I'll stick to the human hairs though.


----------



## Ruthie

HUBBY has been busy promoting.  He's so good at opening those doors!  Several businesses in our small town had open houses yesterday.  One lady owns 2 of them and as it turns out, a third is owned by her sister!  

I was taking soap samples to the lady that owns 2.  One is like a B&B except that you rent the whole house, like for a family event.  They leave snacks and easy breakfast items.  It is a beautiful old house!  I know she will be a customer.  She is deciding what scents she wants from samples I took to her.  I also suggested that she buy big bars to sell because her clients will want to take them home.

Her sister owns a flower shop with lots of decorative items and jewelry, etc.  She was so excited to hear about my soapmaking so I took samples back to her, too.  

The coffee shop was also having an open house.  I already have soap curing for her!  Went in and had one of her YUMMY Elvis smoothies!


----------



## snappyllama

The coffee shop was also having an open house.  I already have soap curing for her!  Went in and had one of her YUMMY Elvis smoothies![/QUOTE said:
			
		

> I have to know, what's an Elvis Smoothie?  Banana and Peanut Butter?  Or is it simply all-shook-up in a way that you-can't-help-falling-in-love with it?  Don't-be-cruel, tell me... I-gotta-know.


----------



## Ruthie

snappyllama said:


> I have to know, what's an Elvis Smoothie?  Banana and Peanut Butter?  Or is it simply all-shook-up in a way that you-can't-help-falling-in-love with it?  Don't-be-cruel, tell me... I-gotta-know.



ROFL!  You got it right on the first try: PB and banana.


----------



## snappyllama

Ruthie said:


> ROFL!  You got it right on the first try: PB and banana.



Yum! Say what you will about the king, he knew how to eat!


----------



## froggybean37

KatieShephard said:


> Pics when you cut it please   Wish there was smell-o-vision :grin:



As requested! Please pardon the rough cuts!


----------



## KatieShephard

Wow!  They are gorgeous!


----------



## katsntx

-Made a Cracklin Birch Secret Feather batch, a 3-color HP batch with additives (I've decided that 3 colors in a HP batch is my limit!) 

And walked a friend through her very first batch of soap! (a 2 lb, HP with 2 colors and a chopstick swirl, fragranced with Gingerbread Cookie)  We now have a new soaping addict on our hands.  LOL... expect her in the forum soon!


----------



## ourwolfden

Made 4lb batch of Beach Breezes soap.  I usually make it work melt and pour but I tried this time doing cp.  I hope my "sand" (oatmeal) base turns out okay.


----------



## KatsKreations

Those are beautiful!!


----------



## LunaSkye

I finally cut my soap and I'm stuck pondering why both my beer-lard soap as well as my cocoa butter soap were both really soft. I practically left the latter in the mold for more than 2 days and I still had trouble popping it out. I'm thinking that my new technique will be scrapped as it may be too cool (literally) to use.


----------



## angel01

I made a beautiful orange, patchouli and lavender soap with dried lavender , sweet orange peel and fresh orange peel


----------



## LunaSkye

angel01 said:


> I made a beautiful orange, patchouli and lavender soap with dried lavender , sweet orange peel and fresh orange peel View attachment 9815



In the words of Famine from the Supernatural series: De-li-cious!


----------



## angel01

It looks very delicious , thankyou lunaskye.  Can't wait to cut it


----------



## goji_fries

angel01 said:


> I made a beautiful orange, patchouli and lavender soap with dried lavender , sweet orange peel and fresh orange peel View attachment 9815



I am so hungry that at first glance I saw bacon and cheese covered mashed potatoes instead of your soap loaf.


----------



## Ruthie

goji_fries said:


> I am so hungry that at first glance I saw bacon and cheese covered mashed potatoes instead of your soap loaf.



I also thought it looked yummy!


----------



## cmzaha

angel01 said:


> I made a beautiful orange, patchouli and lavender soap with dried lavender , sweet orange peel and fresh orange peel View attachment 9815


It looks gorgeous but fresh peel on top can become moldy if it does not dry out quick enough.


----------



## shunt2011

goji_fries said:


> I am so hungry that at first glance I saw bacon and cheese covered mashed potatoes instead of your soap loaf.


 
I thought the exact same thing then I though maybe scrambled eggs...lol

It obviously looks good enough to eat.  Best it smell great too.


----------



## goji_fries

shunt2011 said:


> I thought the exact same thing then I though maybe scrambled eggs...lol
> 
> It obviously looks good enough to eat.  Best it smell great too.



Im more hungry now. I saw it again and it looks like gravy over biscuits with chips of beef/bacon and cheese on top >  :shock:


----------



## LunaSkye

goji_fries said:


> Im more hungry now. I saw it again and it looks like gravy over biscuits with chips of beef/bacon and cheese on top >  :shock:



Now I want some scrambled eggs and beef bacon with some real southern-style biscuits (not Pillsbury). :cry: Good biscuits are so hard to come buy... at a decent price.

Getting back to soapy things, I'm thinking of making another HP soap.


----------



## ourwolfden

I joined October's Soap Challenge


----------



## neeners

which soap challenge?!?

 I cut my soap...planning my next soap....  I have corn silk, and will be adding it to my next soap.  not sure what else to add.  maybe pumpkin?


----------



## ourwolfden

neeners said:


> which soap challenge?!?
> 
> I cut my soap...planning my next soap....  I have corn silk, and will be adding it to my next soap.  not sure what else to add.  maybe pumpkin?



Great Cakes Soap Works, this month is a petal design


----------



## neeners

ooh!  good luck with that one!  I saw it, but petals are not my thing.....


----------



## ourwolfden

Thanks, we will see how it goes.  I'll post pics once I get it made


----------



## angel01

cmzaha said:


> It looks gorgeous but fresh peel on top can become moldy if it does not dry out quick enough.




Thanks cmzaha
I didn't think of that. The orange peel is through the soap as well and it's drying very quickly. I also used dried sweet orange peel on top and that's always worked well. I'll keep an eye on it


----------



## angel01

cmzaha said:


> It looks gorgeous but fresh peel on top can become moldy if it does not dry out quick enough.




Thanks cmzaha
I didn't think of that. The orange peel is through the soap as well and it's drying very quickly. I also used dried sweet orange peel on top and that's always worked well. I'll keep an eye on it


----------



## houseofwool

Tonight, there was no soaping, but I worked on updating our website. 

Slowly, it is shaping up to be workable.


----------



## LunaSkye

I f cut my most recent HP earlier and I am still wondering why the bottom was still soft as opposed to the top of the soap? It just now occurred to me that I should have put the mold in the freezer and see how that would help.


----------



## KatieShephard

Took my first crack at a shaving soap...for my brother.  Used the recipe that is the Martin Dr Candre dupe, adjusting it a bit to add in some shea.  Hoping it came out ok and that he likes it!


----------



## LunaSkye

This is not really soapy, but it is something. I made a tooth powder using a site that another user posted:

www.mommypotamus.com/tooth-powder-recipe/

I forgot who posted this link, but I definitely want to thank them. 

I also made a facial mask/scrub with some bentonite clay. It got my skin feeling nice and soft.


----------



## goji_fries

Washing dishes so I can wash 10 loads of soap dishes later.


----------



## Ruthie

Went shopping & bought more lard.   Oh, and a pair of shoes so I can stand at the end of a long day and make soap!


----------



## BabyPickles106

A first today for me.  Taught one of my coworker/friend how to make CP soap.  She wanted to make pumpkin soap.  I had all except the fragrance so we made pumpkin without scent.  Did in THP swirl.  Can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## katsntx

Not feeling well today so sadly, I've done nothing soap related today other than watch a few Youtube videos.:sick:


----------



## jules92207

I am sick too. I tried steaming some ash off some soaps while making tea...way too much trouble. I might measure out the rest of my lye later to see if I even have enough to make some soap but its looking to be a non soaping weekend while I recover.

I did stamp my dragons blood I made last weekend.


----------



## IrishLass

No soapy things going on today, but I am doing laundry and thinking about soap- does that count? lol

 IrishLass


----------



## katsntx

IrishLass said:


> No soapy things going on today, but I am doing laundry and thinking about soap- does that count? lol
> 
> IrishLass



That is pretty much how my day is looking too, IrishLass.


----------



## LunaSkye

I made a HP soap using bentonite clay for the first time. I hope it turns out successfuly.


----------



## cmzaha

Even though it was 100F in my soaping area I still poured a batch of Ahoy Matey Salt Bars. They smell great and already lather well. Recently I was playing with a new recipe hoping to make salt bars last longer and had 2 failed batches that actually ended up in the trash, and I never throw out soap :cry: Of I had to go and make 2-5lb batches not one batch when trying out a new recipe. Dummy me. The change I had made was to add in some palm oil and it has to be the culprit. Went back to my original never fail and they are going to be wonderful. By the way if anyone tries Ahoy Matey from Daystar it does accelerate quickly


----------



## jules92207

Well I had just enough lye to try my first 100% coconut oil soap with a 20% sf. Scented with eucalyptus and tea tree. I also put some aloe in it. Its really quite pretty!


----------



## LunaSkye

cmzaha said:


> Even though it was 100F in my soaping area I still poured a batch of Ahoy Matey Salt Bars. They smell great and already lather well. Recently I was playing with a new recipe hoping to make salt bars last longer and had 2 failed batches that actually ended up in the trash, and I never throw out soap :cry: Of I had to go and make 2-5lb batches not one batch when trying out a new recipe. Dummy me. The change I had made was to add in some palm oil and it has to be the culprit. Went back to my original never fail and they are going to be wonderful. By the way if anyone tries Ahoy Matey from Daystar it does accelerate quickly



There is no way you could've rebatched the salt bars? I'm genuinely ignorant to that fact.


----------



## katsntx

jules92207 said:


> Well I had just enough lye to try my first 100% coconut oil soap with a 20% sf. Scented with eucalyptus and tea tree. I also put some aloe in it. Its really quite pretty!



Okay, you can't say things like, "It's really quite pretty!" without posting pics.


----------



## cmzaha

katsntx said:


> Okay, you can't say things like, "It's really quite pretty!" without posting pics.


Actually yes, I could have. I also could have ground them up and added them to another bar, but was so mad at them they got tossed. Salt bars are the one soap I usually do not mess up


----------



## jules92207

katsntx said:


> Okay, you can't say things like, "It's really quite pretty!" without posting pics.



Ha, funny you should write that, I went to go take a picture cause it was so white and creamy and found it starting to gel and it sank in the middle a bit. It wasn't that pretty at that point. Lol! Now it's covered in ash too...


----------



## houseofwool

Today, I am wrapping soaps for a show next weekend and making a few more tweaks to the website.


----------



## SplendorSoaps

Today I'm trying something kind of crazy.  I just bought a crock pot just for soap making, and decided to try it out.  I bought some fresh lemongrass, and put it in my crock pot with 24 oz of EVOO on low setting.  I'm trying to make lemongrass infused olive oil!  I'm a little bit worried though, because I've read that dried herbs usually work better than fresh.  I make sure to wash and dry the fresh lemongrass really well, then put paper towels under the crock pot lid to catch any condensation.  I just took the lemongrass chunks out and I'm waiting for it to cool now.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed that this will work for a lemongrass and green tea soap without having to add EO or FOs to it (my husband likes minimally scented stuff).  Yikes!


----------



## KatieShephard

I made my first lard soap and lard/tallow soap today.  And did my first swirl!


----------



## cmzaha

SplendorSoaps said:


> Today I'm trying something kind of crazy.  I just bought a crock pot just for soap making, and decided to try it out.  I bought some fresh lemongrass, and put it in my crock pot with 24 oz of EVOO on low setting.  I'm trying to make lemongrass infused olive oil!  I'm a little bit worried though, because I've read that dried herbs usually work better than fresh.  I make sure to wash and dry the fresh lemongrass really well, then put paper towels under the crock pot lid to catch any condensation.  I just took the lemongrass chunks out and I'm waiting for it to cool now.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed that this will work for a lemongrass and green tea soap without having to add EO or FOs to it (my husband likes minimally scented stuff).  Yikes!


If you are going to use all the infused oil some condensation will not hurt. Unfortunately the scent will not survive the lye monster but you will have a nice infused oil. Just strain out the fresh herbs.


----------



## katsntx

Only managed to get one batch done this weekend.    Shiner Bock Beer soap, (HP).  Just cut it


----------



## goteeguy

*Shared with Friends*

Today, instead of simply providing soaps to two of my co-workers as I usually do, I invited them to see how I make their soaps and encouraged them to try their own batches.  They were very happy to jump in and try their hand at it.

Together we made three batches; a vegan Lavender-Vanilla, a non-vegan Vanilla, and a non-vegan Citrus Berry.  It was a lot of fun (despite my constant checking and double-checking of their measures! :roll 

I'll cut the soap into bars for them tomorrow, and ensure they pass the zap test before I send them home to cure.


----------



## dillsandwitch

I cut my second batch of dragons blood soap today. First hanger swirl. Came out really nice. Then I made some lavender soap for my brother. Will see how that comes out tomorrow. I really dont know how people can tollerate lavender, YUCK. :S


----------



## KatsKreations

I have gathered some supplies (Lard, olive oil) and tomorrow will gather a few more (FO). I have the things I need to make a blueberry cheesecake small batch. I only have an ounce of FO of this. I am thinking of getting some pine tar and try my hand at making pine tar soaps. I will do something tomorrow just will see what exactly. Also plan on making lotion bars. Need to pick up some honey, milk and almond FO for the lotion bars.


----------



## LunaSkye

I cut my my first bentonite soap not too long ago and it didn't come out half-bad in my opinion.




Unfortunately, I also discovered a small case of DOS. This is my first case as well.




My one saving grace is that the DOS occurred on only one bar. That is so much better than what could have happened.


----------



## goji_fries

dillsandwitch said:


> I cut my second batch of dragons blood soap today. First hanger swirl. Came out really nice. Then I made some lavender soap for my brother. Will see how that comes out tomorrow. I really dont know how people can tollerate lavender, YUCK. :S



Trying some dragons blood batch here soon.



LunaSkye said:


> I cut my my first bentonite soap not too long ago and it didn't come out half-bad in my opinion.Unfortunately, I also discovered a small case of DOS. This is my first case as well. My one saving grace is that the DOS occurred on only one bar. That is so much better than what could have happened.



Looking good Lunaskye


----------



## SplendorSoaps

cmzaha said:


> If you are going to use all the infused oil some condensation will not hurt. Unfortunately the scent will not survive the lye monster but you will have a nice infused oil. Just strain out the fresh herbs.



Thanks, Carolyn!  I just used it today, including green tea as my liquid.  I'll post pics tomorrow when I cut into it.  This is one of the more complex soaps I've done so far, so we'll see how it goes.  ;-)


----------



## grumpy_owl

Made some gift sets custom ordered from Mom. She sent me a text asking me to explain the difference among "cold process, hot process and tallow." I don't even ... It's funny because you get so far down the rabbit hole you CAN'T BELIEVE anyone would not know how various soaps, soap processes and soap properties work! I mean, what do other people do with their time? lol.


----------



## cmzaha

Actually got soap made today in my 90F house. I am so done with the heat this year. Managed to get 2 batches of Frank & Myrr, 1 batch of Gardenia, 1 batch of Storm, 1 of Hardwood Musk and 14 square bars of Argan, Avocado with pink clay facial bars done.  I am really running out of time for Holiday soaps. Now I am heading to bed. Tomorrow I am finally having the cataract removed from my eye. Been putting it off for several yrs.


----------



## KatieShephard

cmzaha said:


> Actually got soap made today in my 90F house. I am so done with the heat this year. Managed to get 2 batches of Frank & Myrr, 1 batch of Gardenia, 1 batch of Storm, 1 of Hardwood Musk and 14 square bars of Argan, Avocado with pink clay facial bars done.  I am really running out of time for Holiday soaps. Now I am heading to bed. Tomorrow I am finally having the cataract removed from my eye. Been putting it off for several yrs.



Good luck with your cataract procedure Carolyn...I'll say a little prayer that it goes smooth and easy for you


----------



## cmzaha

KatieShephard said:


> Good luck with your cataract procedure Carolyn...I'll say a little prayer that it goes smooth and easy for you


Thankyou, my last one did not go well.


----------



## Sagebrush

I just signed up for my fourth holiday craft show today. This is the first holiday season that I've actually made a holiday schedule and did some research, as opposed to just winging it (I did one art walk last December). I'm excited! Now I just have to keep making that soap!


----------



## KatsKreations

I have been sitting and watching for my newest soaps to turn brown LOL I can not stop smelling them though


----------



## Consuela

LunaSkye said:


> This is not really soapy, but it is something. I made a tooth powder using a site that another user posted:



I consider any and all things DIY with materials that come from my soap room - to be soapy things


----------



## Claudia

Prepared everything to make a Honey Walnut soap, only to find that my scales have run out of battery! Oh well, more soaping tomorrow


----------



## Sagebrush

Made a batch of my pretty pink Banya salt bars.


----------



## katsntx

Just boiled more beer and wished I had time to actually make the soap.  *sigh*


----------



## KatsKreations

I just finished a batch of Oatmeal milk and honey soap. Smells sooo good. Replaced the water with goats milk, honey and aloe vera. FO oatmeal milk and honey. By the time it was done with trace the color had turned an orangeish because of adding in the honey. I fully expected it and it actually was the color I wanted. I did not add any colorants. Also had Oatmeal in it. Have it in the loaf pan as I type and already can not wait to cut it . On top I sprinkled more oatmeal and drizzled some honey. After reading on here I changed up my base soap recipe a little and will see how I like it. I should know in a short 4-6 weeks LOL


----------



## lionprincess00

Just got done planning my next soap, writing it down on paper and drawing a sketch to ensure I am comfortable with the design (does anyone else do this?!). 
It's a squash goat's milk soap with some sea clay, activated charcoal, some more colorants and trying a holly swirl, or a take on it at least. A little nervous...I hate planning and having it totally mess up!! Off to go grocery shopping, hopefully can do this today...if not probably Sunday.


----------



## KatsKreations

I just cut my Oatmeal milk and honey soap. It was my first one to partially jell. Weird since it had so much sugar in the honey and goats milk, I expected a full jell. I did not insulate but the side of the mold when I checked it was very very warm. Oh well I will tell my Christmas Victims that it is a design feature and I meant to do that. Look how cool it is LOL. :wink:


----------



## RiverRose

I am formulating a soap with avocado puree, avocado oil and argon oil! Hopefully I can make it tonight after kiddo is in bed. I don't do anything with lye unless he is gone or in bed.


----------



## DWinMadison

*Measuring Oils and Contemplating*

Long week!  Wife is out of town for the night and boomerang college kids out too.  Blissful silencio!  I'm spending the evening reading over the soap making website, tweaking my recipe to incorporate some sunflower oil, pre-measuring oils for tomorrow and mostly contemplating whether to use my trusty loaf mold or break in the new 8x12 slab I picked up this week. Hmmmm...  What's that bottle on the counter you ask? Let's just call it "inspiration about to be uncorked." :shh:


----------



## katz2711

I got some Castile soap paste out of my fridge today, diluted it and made baby bath soap by adding coconut milk, honey, colloidal oatmeal and goat's milk. Smells like goat's milk a wee bit but baby's skin feels great after the bath.
Still trying to decide which recipes to try during my soaping session this Sunday... so many choices so little time but Sunday can't come soon enough!


----------



## jules92207

DWinMadison said:


> Long week!  Wife is out of town for the night and boomerang college kids out too.  Blissful silencio!  I'm spending the evening reading over the soap making website, tweaking my recipe to incorporate some sunflower oil, pre-measuring oils for tomorrow and mostly contemplating whether to use my trusty loaf mold or break in the new 8x12 slab I picked up this week. Hmmmm...  What's that bottle on the counter you ask? Let's just call it "inspiration about to be uncorked." :shh:



Oh man... Wish I lived near you. That sounds like the perfect evening!


----------



## HorseCreek

Made up ten batches worth of lye. Going to use 3 of them tomorrow, lol.


----------



## sassanellat

Ordered lye, palm, castor, and coconut oils, some peppermint supreme (the better half says the Japanese is too 'candy cane' sweet) and _Litsea_ EOs from BA, and then I went to Walmart for lard and olive oil. Just came in under my two week soap budget, and it will set me up for a whole slew of test batches. I've got to make some winter lip balms and lotion bars on Saturday, so planning later today is on the agenda.


----------



## DWinMadison

*Christmas gifts for the "other women" in my life*

So my wife and I have 5 other couples with whom we are great friends.  We worship together, travel together, enjoy great wine and food, laugh in the joyous times of life and cry together in the bad.  In short, we are much blessed!  A few weeks ago, one of the wives made a comment about liking goats milk soap but having to special order it, so obviously I used by hidden talent (let's face it... not exactly the most "butch" thing for a guy to bring up in coversation) and whipped her up a batch.  I made a custom cigar band (see photo) and surprised her with it as a gift from my wife and me.  She was so surprised and happy that an idea hatched.

I'm thinking of asking each of these incredible women to describe their ideal day for me and trying to create a custom soap based on the answer. (Insert collective "awww" here)  One is a new grandma, so that's easy.  Another is an artsy bohemian, so I'm thinking tie-die column pour and patchouli/clary sage/orange. Not sure about the others yet, but no doubt I'll be the hero of our next little get together. :angel:

So here's my challenge to each you.  Find a way to use your soaping talents to bless someone today...or at least in about 4 weeks when your CP soap cures.


----------



## jules92207

I have actually been doing a lot of my soap planning around the people I love. I like making a soap for someone specific. My latest was for a friend who gave me an aloe plant, she has a hard time finding soaps that doesn't dry her out. She had tried one of my salt bars and loved how her skin felt so I made her a 100% coconut oil soap with 20% superfat and added aloe from her plant. Its special on several levels and can't wait to give it to her after it cures.


----------



## katsntx

just planning and prepping today.  Masterbatched lye with aloe, check.  5 wood molds lined, check.  Silicone liners washed and ready, check.  Recipes printed, check.  Beer boiled and frozen, check.  Studio cleaned, checked.  Oils measured, ... almost.


----------



## goji_fries

katsntx said:


> just planning and prepping today.  Masterbatched lye with aloe, check.  5 wood molds lined, check.  Silicone liners washed and ready, check.  Recipes printed, check.  Beer boiled and frozen, check.  Studio cleaned, checked.  Oils measured, ... almost.




5 molds lined! You savor the agony do you?


----------



## KatieShephard

katz2711 said:


> I got some Castile soap paste out of my fridge today, diluted it and made baby bath soap by adding coconut milk, honey, colloidal oatmeal and goat's milk. Smells like goat's milk a wee bit but baby's skin feels great after the bath.
> Still trying to decide which recipes to try during my soaping session this Sunday... so many choices so little time but Sunday can't come soon enough!



Do you add a preservative for the goats milk?  If not, what is the shelf life?  Btw...that sounds like a really nice soap!


----------



## jules92207

Well I didn't think I was going to do much soaping as I am out of everything right now - but I have been meaning to rebatch a soap I miscalculated fragrance on so I shredded it and a few bars from an old batch of castile that didn't retain much fragrance and tossed in a crockpot. Hoping it turns out ok, at least its not so overpowering in fragrance anymore.


----------



## Ruthie

DWinMadison said:


> So here's my challenge to each you.  Find a way to use your soaping talents to bless someone today...or at least in about 4 weeks when your CP soap cures.



What a tremendous idea, Daryl!  We are attending a new church and have become good friends with the pastor and his wife.  Pastor's birthday is Thursday, AND we are attending a wedding that evening where he is officiating.  It is one of those "joining two households" weddings where they do not need household stuff.  But everyone needs a well-chosen soap!


----------



## MsSoap

I made my first batch of rebatch...slightly redundant. I followed some directions that were very different than anything else I've seen bc I wanted a smoother bar. Two pounds of goats milk, divided, and 1 cup of coconut milk in each. Let sit over night, pop in 200 degree oven, then blend in colors and fragrance. 
I'm so new to soap and I'm dying to start making it from scratch. M&P was fun at first, but now I'm ready for some action!!.
I used some homemade rose water to moisten things up, rose clay in one and activated charcoal in the other. Divided my 10" loaf and poured. I did figure 8's on top with pink and gold mica, lavender and rose petals finished it off.
I know it will take a LONG time to dry, but that's ok. I just hope the pretty decorations stick!


----------



## LunaSkye

katsntx said:


> Just boiled more beer and wished I had time to actually make the soap.  *sigh*



I'm still wishing I didn't like my beer so much so that I can make a proper beer soap. I think I'm done for the time being...


----------



## ourwolfden

I made a huge batch of laundry soap and some pumpkin salt bars.


----------



## HorseCreek

Got my soap cutter last night.. it was like Christmas. I'm pretty sure there was a choir singing as I unboxed it! I cut a loaf of soap. They were all equal and uniform and it took about 1/4 of the time as before. 
It was beautiful!


----------



## lionprincess00

Finally made soap, been a couple weeks! Yea!
It's a goats milk squash soap with 7 ingredients....including home rendered tallow. Sugar added for bubbles. 
There's several layers. Regular, then sea clay, then ITP swirl of copper sparkle mica into activated charcoal, then yellow oxide top with a field and sun. The sun was rose clay. I think the layers aren't as clean as I wanted, but meh it'll be fine. My main worry is ..I used too much charcoal....black suds
Anyway, we will see how it winds up. In the freezer as I type. This was my 8th batch I believe. Batches 6-7 weren't too awesome looking so I didn't announce it or anything lol!


----------



## LunaSkye

sassanellat said:


> Ordered lye, palm, castor, and coconut oils, some peppermint supreme (the better half says the Japanese is too 'candy cane' sweet) and _Litsea_ EOs from BA, and then I went to Walmart for lard and olive oil. Just came in under my two week soap budget, and it will set me up for a whole slew of test batches. I've got to make some winter lip balms and lotion bars on Saturday, so planning later today is on the agenda.



I actually like both the peppermints. Reading your post particularly reminded me of my most recent soap that I made. I used a litsea eo from WSP and 5x orange eo just as a test run see if I can succesfully make a scented soap. Perhaps it's due to the beer concentrate, but it smells a lot like Fruity Pebbles to me. 



DWinMadison said:


> I'm thinking of asking each of these incredible women to describe their ideal day for me and trying to create a custom soap based on the answer. (Insert collective "awww" here)  One is a new grandma, so that's easy.  Another is an artsy bohemian, so I'm thinking tie-die column pour and patchouli/clary sage/orange. Not sure about the others yet, but no doubt I'll be the hero of our next little get together. :angel:
> 
> So here's my challenge to each you.  Find a way to use your soaping talents to bless someone today...or at least in about 4 weeks when your CP soap cures.



I am loving you creativity. I actually started this challenge a short time before I read your post. Happy Soaping, Everyone!


----------



## Neve

Tropical breeze is in the mould. I seem to remember major issues with this fragrance last time so I added just a little at a time and it behaved perfectly.


----------



## rogue

Preping for Xmas sale & just made a batch using my least favorite swirl recipe. It's always a greasy oily mess when it comes out of the mould. The first time I did it I even rebatched the whole thing but one tiny cube slipped by me & a few weeks later it cured into this phenomenal bubbly, moisturizing beauty. Still like wrestling a greased pig though


----------



## snappyllama

I made bath bombs last night - my recipe only made three of the mondo sized ones and two have already been used by family.  I'll have to hide the last one for myself!

This morning I tried out a recipe for my husband... with avocado oil, mango butter and coconut milk.  Jeepers, that coconut milk made things move fast.  I've got my fingers crossed it that it will come out okay.  It looks good!


----------



## sassanellat

LunaSkye said:


> I actually like both the peppermints. Reading your post particularly reminded me of my most recent soap that I made. I used a litsea eo from WSP and 5x orange eo just as a test run see if I can succesfully make a scented soap. Perhaps it's due to the beer concentrate, but it smells a lot like Fruity Pebbles to me.



I'm told that the peppermint supreme is more vegetal/herbal,so it should go over better here (I like the Japanese quite well already). Like the lavenders, there seems to be a range from sweet to more herbal, and the better half definitely goes for the most herbal end. I also just bought a tiny bit of _Litsea_ - some people seem to like it by itself, but I was going to do a side by side and see if it really does help fix the citrus oils (and how much to use). A I normally use either arrowroot or clay with any EO, but heck, I'll add some _Litsea_ too if it helps because we love the citrus scents (and the theoretical antibacterial effect).    

Anybody have a suggestion as to what percentage of _Litsea_ to use?


----------



## LunaSkye

sassanellat said:


> I'm told that the peppermint supreme is more vegetal/herbal,so it should go over better here (I like the Japanese quite well already). Like the lavenders, there seems to be a range from sweet to more herbal, and the better half definitely goes for the most herbal end. I also just bought a tiny bit of _Litsea_ - some people seem to like it by itself, but I was going to do a side by side and see if it really does help fix the citrus oils (and how much to use). A I normally use either arrowroot or clay with any EO, but heck, I'll add some _Litsea_ too if it helps because we love the citrus scents (and the theoretical antibacterial effect).
> 
> Anybody have a suggestion as to what percentage of _Litsea_ to use?



I just went with my nose on this one since I never really used the combo before. I mixed 50/50 of litsea and orange and added it to the batter. I thought it smelled pretty nice, so I added another round of each for safe measure. Rather than weighing them, I used the measurements on the dropper (1mL total per eo).


----------



## jules92207

Depends -  if you just want it to anchor another fragrance I would keep it at about 10-20%. I have used a little more if I am anchoring a lemon, lime, or something citrusy just cause they tend to be so light in the soap and the litsea really sticks.


----------



## sassanellat

jules92207 said:


> Depends -  if you just want it to anchor another fragrance I would keep it at about 10-20%. I have used a little more if I am anchoring a lemon, lime, or something citrusy just cause they tend to be so light in the soap and the litsea really sticks.



Thanks!


----------



## Kittie

Woke up at 0500 with my first thought being making a 9 lb batch of pure OO Castile. Castile Monday!  I cannot think of a better way to plan for a Castile soap bath for a year from now.  It's almost like putting money in the bank...


----------



## cmzaha

Last night I made a batch of my pumpkin soap and a batch of Cranberry Sandalwood, a fragrance from AWB when Sally was still in business. Sadly this is my last lb of the fo. Today I made 48 more Sugared Spruce Christmas 0.8oz each, a small batch of Egyptian Dragon for a customer and a new fo blend of my Dreamsicle, Jasmine and Patchouli. Tonight I am going ot make a blend with patchouli just have not figured out what yet


----------



## KatieShephard

I placed my first order for colorants today...so excited!  Currently, I only have two sample colors from previous orders...but I ordered a bunch today.  Decided to go with TKB...we'll see how I like their stuff.  Hopefully they will ship sooner than my Brambleberry order...that took almost two weeks!

Ordering soap supplies counts as a "soapy thing", right?  Yes, I think so


----------



## Ruthie

KatieShephard said:


> Ordering soap supplies counts as a "soapy thing", right?  Yes, I think so



Why, Yes, it does!  We couldn't make soap without the "stuff"!

I'm up early this morning wrapping soap for my first-in-ten-years commercial account.  Well, sorta.  I do sell to a local produce shop, but it is whatever I want to bring them.  This is for the coffee shop, and is specially blended with their coffee and grounds.  Twenty-four bars!  Not as big as the orders I used to do for a B&B when we lived in Texas, but still enough to have me excited!  I'll have all of them wrapped soon, but have to go get more printer ink to make my ingredient labels before I can deliver.


----------



## KatieShephard

Just finished my lucky #13 batch of soap!  Tallow based...same recipe as the lard one I made a couple of weeks ago, except I swapped out the lard with the tallow.  I also made the same recipe, splitting the difference between the two.  My little experiments to see what I like best and what those fats bring to the table.  

Also, used WSP Neopolitan Ice Cream FO.  Smells yummy.  I think this one is going to turn a very dark brown though.  I took some of the batter and added TD for a swirl...lets see what happens!


----------



## claudep

Himalayan salt soap.... Crumbled to dust.  And nice shaving soap


----------



## jules92207

I packed up a ton of soaps to donate to a local woman's group.  Still out of tons of stuff so I am getting restless. Maybe I will go get some lard and lye this weekend, having withdrawals.


----------



## Ruthie

Been labeling soap.   Not my fav. part of the hobby,  but not that bad either.  I've sold $90 wholesale this week so I'm happy about that.


----------



## CanaDawn

mentally debating with myself as to how to rebatch/reuse an overly cocoa-powdered batch I made a while ago and don't like to use because it makes a mess everywhere.  It's either shred as a confetti (which won't be much fun, as it's pretty cured) or rebatch into a larger batch, I think.


----------



## lionprincess00

Katie! Bb does take forever to get their shipment out! When I ordered from NG, they shipped almost immediately and didn't take 5 business days to make it here. 
Your leaving me behind. I'm doing batch 9&10 today, which leads me to my soapy thing.
Trying out moonlight pomegranate from bb and a small 20 oz loaf mold of craklin birch. Moonlight pom, I read, can A and S, so I'm doing a simple plain base soap in slab mold with unscented swirl decorative thin tops. Attempt #2 at a butterfly swirl with the craklin birch. First attempt was less than impressive.
Edit to add, craklin birch is an experiment too....with over 50% tallow!


----------



## DWinMadison

*Tie Dye Slab Pour*

Poured a slab mold using my new silicone liner...thanks to the video posted in the "lining wooden molds" thread.  (See photo section.)  Cleaned up my mess then pre-measured a batch of oil for next time.  If you don't routinely pre-measure I highly recommend it.  It makes the process so much more enjoyable on soaping day.  Shopping now online for replacement oils.  I find myself using bulkapothecary.com for bulk oils and wholesalesuppliesplus.com for color and fragrace.... anyone have better sources?


----------



## DWinMadison

KatieShephard said:


> I placed my first order for colorants today...so excited!  Currently, I only have two sample colors from previous orders...but I ordered a bunch today.  Decided to go with TKB...we'll see how I like their stuff.  Hopefully they will ship sooner than my Brambleberry order...that took almost two weeks!
> 
> 
> 
> Ordering soap supplies counts as a "soapy thing", right?  Yes, I think so




Katie, What did you order and from where?


----------



## KatieShephard

DWinMadison said:


> Katie, What did you order and from where?



I ordered colorants from TKB...
Jewel collection liquid colorants
Neon collection liquid colorants
Ultramarine pink
Ultramarine psi blue matte
Florescent yellow
ye old neon green
d&c red 33 alum lake
pigment blue 15

total cost (w/shipping) was $34

I wanted to get a little of everything...since I'm just starting out and don't know what I'll like yet.  TKB seemed to have good prices.  I ordered scents from Nature's Garden, and almost ordered colors from them, but didn't want to spend that much just yet.  btw...got a sample scent of Elf Sweat...smells like bubblegum   the kids love it!


----------



## jules92207

Got lye, lard, and canola yesterday so I can finally make more soap! Been a couple weeks (rebatching doesn't count) so I am super stoked! Now I just have to decide what to make.

Also started saving my basic recipes in my new tablet to make it easier than shifting through 100 pages of recipe.


----------



## SoapSap

Just cut these bars this morning. The scent is Chamomile FO and so far smell wonderful.


----------



## LunaSkye

I was about to go back to my basics with a soap I planned to make when I realized I did not have enough of either oil to make my desired amount. I didn't want to open the other bottles since I wanted to calculate the price of future soaps. so I'm debating on making a confetti soap.


----------



## dosco

Made PT soap last night. Removed it from the PVC pipe today.

Making facial soap using HP right now.

Huzzah!

-Dave


----------



## LunaSkye

I am making a HP olive soap still. I started around 4pm or 5pm and it's about to go into the final stages now. I wish it didn't take so long to make, but the benefits for me outshine the wait.

Update: I finished the soap, but I failed to add the oils before it went into full vaseline mode. It feels pretty nice, though.


----------



## Sagebrush

Made two batches of my charcoal/black and white swirl soap today.


----------



## Consuela

Made a test batch of Coconut Milk Facial Lotion...

Formulating a belly butter for my ever-growing tummy. So far no stretch marks, and when one jar runs out - I make a new one.

And after 4 weeks of not making any soap - hey, a move is hard on a pregnant lady! - I made some soap - well ventilated and covered up of course. New room, new places for things, new system of doing things; there's a learning curve, but it was great to make things again.

A peppermint soap (EO), Candy Apple(FO), and Chocolate Macaroon (FO). 

Tried a funnel swirl thingy - and I've deduced that one must have some sort of stabilizer for the funnel, otherwise after about the 5th alternating pour, my funnel (which was too small) I ended up swapping for another, and holding it (not so accurate - where was hubby when I needed him to be a designated holder!).... plus a thinner batter next time might help. Well, it smells fantastic so we'll see...

(I'm also new to fragrance oils so I was a little caught off guard when my Chocolate Macaroon soap started to seize though I should have known because the Coconut FO I used with the chocolate, the reviews warned that it would)... 

That might be a contendor for the "ugly soap thread".  It does look rather horrendous.... (but sometimes bad pours come out looking good - so we'll see when I cut it). The first pour was good - and then any thoughts I had of swirling went out the window when I realized that my coloured portions were seizing... Sometimes you just can't move fast enough! So some things just sort of got glopped into the mold and banged down to level out the top. I am absolutely second guessing my grated white soap on top....Oh Lord.

At least the Candy Apple worked out. I've used that fragrance oil before and always seem to have enough time to swirl.

So...now for the sleep time.. And tomorrow I cut.

I always love the cut, no matter how the soaping actually went.


----------



## Ruthie

I've been trying to make soap since Sunday!  Life keeps getting in the way.  Last night I had it all set up, oils measured, GM ice cubes weighed and back in the freezer, colors measured, etc.  Then the guy called to come mow the lawn, and I had to go out and get the yard ready for him.  So- no cooking allowed in the kitchen until I finish my soap tonight!  When I get home from work, all I have to do is weigh my f.o. and lye, then I'm ready to start mixing.


----------



## sagehill

I made some dental soap last night, with xylitol and salt, flavored with spearmint, fennel and peppermint EOs.


----------



## Chefmom

Hmmmm.......I showered....  



And used my "corn meal in the soap" soap.  I always liked to get the soap bubbly and then put some corn meal on my hands to exfoliate.  I tried putting the corn meal into some hot processed batter and it turned out pretty well.  The bar itself is just the right amount of scritchy for exfoliating without tearing up my skin and the bar is bubbly as well.  Win, win.


----------



## Jeanea

I made this beauty today. Prepped my oils for hard lotion bars. Updated my inventory. Cut two soaps. Prepped my African Black Soap for shampoo


----------



## AMyers

Made some pumpkin pie spice soap scrubs.  Checked my swirl soap from the other day, but it's still WAY too soft to unmold.  Sigh.  I so want to see if the swirl worked!!


----------



## KatieShephard

AMyers said:


> Made some pumpkin pie spice soap scrubs.  Checked my swirl soap from the other day, but it's still WAY too soft to unmold.  Sigh.  I so want to see if the swirl worked!!



I hate waiting!  If waiting were a person, I'd punch it in the face 

Today I diluted what was left of my LS paste.  It wasn't as "strong" as I intended, so I'm going to be using it in my foaming pump jars as hand soap.


----------



## Ruthie

I'm labeling soaps this morning and after church I hope to take some photos.  Then maybe I'll have enough time to measure oils for my next batch.


----------



## Consuela

Cracked a couple beer last night for a batch of beer soap.  (This beer smells like grapefruit!! Hubby who isn't a beer drinker, bought a six pack of these crafted IPA's - because he thought he might like an IPA - and it tastes horredous. All is not lost, I can soap them...)

But really... I'm just waiting for the UPS dude to deliver my order. 

Ever so patiently of course.


----------



## DWinMadison

Set a strong pot of dark roast coffee aside this morning for soaping tonight.


----------



## Jstar

Did my very first Coconut Milk last night, and cut it this morning...they still rough and need to be cleaned up but they turned out soooo good..Im hooked now on CM soap  I can't wait to try them out 

The blue and pink are much more vivid now than it was this morning at cutting time..{you can see the darker color as it dries of the blue in this pic..its now that darker blue, and then more vivid pink as well}

These are 100% CM and then added some kaolin clay and scented with 'Rain Water'


----------



## DWinMadison

Jstar said:


> Did my very first Coconut Milk last night, and cut it this morning...they still rough and need to be cleaned up but they turned out soooo good..Im hooked now on CM soap  I can't wait to try them out
> 
> The blue and pink are much more vivid now than it was this morning at cutting time..{you can see the darker color as it dries of the blue in this pic..its now that darker blue, and then more vivid pink as well}
> 
> These are 100% CM and then added some kaolin clay and scented with 'Rain Water'



Jani, Beautiful soap!  Also gutsy. I'd never attempt to cut in less than 24 hours. Do you discount your water?


----------



## DWinMadison

Did you use TD or is that the natural white?  I just bought a can of CM. Can't wait to try it in a batch this weekend.


----------



## JustBeachy

Started laying out recipes for some batches this weekend. Infusing some coffee beans, playing with EO's to find some new combo's (working on a ocean/beach scent), ran through a supply inventory.


----------



## DWinMadison

1) Trolling this site instead of working.
2) Just agreed to hold a little soaping class for a couple of friends this Saturday
3) Gonna cut my coffee soap tonight and pre-measure oils for batches this weekend.


----------



## Cindy2428

Completed my travel plans for attendance at the ED Soaping Retreat 11/21-11/23. Seems like it is going to be an intense workshop, but I'm thrilled to meet Catherine McGinnis and Dr. Kevin Dunn. Now I have to pull out my copy of _Scientific Soaping_ and review my notes.


----------



## Consuela

Today I am soaping. 

Off to replenish my olive oil, my mother picked up coconut oil for me so I'm well well stocked with that. But I need some olive oil. My order came in now just waiting for packaging from a different supplier so that I can do body butter and lotion bars. 

But today is soap! And lots of new cool scents to play with!! 

Might try cp cupcake soap. We'll see where the land of creativity takes me.


----------



## dalewaite48

Made my first new recipe of Four thieves soap. It looks like it turned out great I will post some pictures shortly


----------



## AMyers

Poured another pound of the M&P my daughter chose to bring to school for her birthday treats!  (Mom, we have some kids with food allergies in my class.  Do you think it would be better if I could bring soaps for them instead of cookies?)

Planning my next batch of soap. This one with anise, as requested by a friend. Hopefully this one will not be so soft haha! (I think I'll use a recipe that I already had success with, but I made it with goat's milk.  I want to see what it does without the milk too.)

Plotting my next four batches (my brain is always at least three or four batches ahead of my soaping time, since I spend so much of that time reading stuff on the internet!!)


----------



## Jstar

DWinMadison said:


> Jani, Beautiful soap!  Also gutsy. I'd never attempt to cut in less than 24 hours. Do you discount your water?



Thanks 

Nope, no discount..just used pure canned coconut milk in place of the full water amount. Froze it, and sat it on a ice bath while adding my lye...{it actually only turned a very light tan color with the lye..not the darker color I got with cows milk}then after pouring, put it to bed overnight in the fridge. 

Also, there is a 'bit' of TD, but its a very weak mixture {water mix, not oil} and added prolly about 1/4 tsp..and 1/4 tsp of kaolin clay.

Im really excited about this CM soap..I am biting my knuckles waiting to try it out LOL


----------



## seven

been so overwhelmed with custom orders lately, that i am sooo behind in producing regular soaps. my webstore hasn't been updated in months, same with instagram.


----------



## goteeguy

So busy trying to complete my soaps for Christmas... ...

This evening I made:

- Tee Tree Oil & Lemongrass Soap
- Lavender & Jasmine Soap
- Ruby Grapefruit Soap

only three more soaps to go -- but that's for tomorrow!


----------



## DWinMadison

Feeling adventurous. Decided I want to try some herbal colorants, so I stopped by the local co-op grocery and picked up the following:  

spirolena, schisandra, goldenseal powder, chlorella powder, black walnut powder, wheatgrass, nettle leaf, sandelion leaf, dried billberry 

Does anyone have any experience, advice for how to use any of these?  Seriously, I have no experience with any of them


----------



## Consuela

dalewaite48 said:


> Made my first new recipe of Four thieves soap. It looks like it turned out great I will post some pictures shortly



I also did a thieves soap today. 

Cinnamon Swirly Soap, IPA Beer Soap, and a Rosehip Soap.


----------



## DWinMadison

Consuela said:


> I also did a thieves soap today.
> 
> Ever get that one person who makes a big deal about "is it real thieves blend from you know who ?"
> 
> And when you say that you blended it yourself they make other comments?
> 
> Like come on. The blend's been around longer than (un)said company.



Ok. I give. What is thieves soap?


----------



## Consuela

DWinMadison said:


> Ok. I give. What is thieves soap?



Thieves refers to a specific blend of essential oils:

Clove, Lemon, Cinnamon, Eucalyptus & Rosemary. 
(Usually this is 4 or 5 oils - there are varying recipes for blending, varying degrees of opinions for which oils to use). 

Rough Jist of the History: Back in the day to keep from contracting the plague, thieves would cover themselves in this combination of herbs/oils to keep from getting the plague, while they robbed plaguer's blind. 

And it does smell great 

____________________________________________

As for natural colorants. I believe that infusing them in oil, then straining the oil is a preferred method?


----------



## KSwiderski

Today I made sugar plum fairy soap and attempted a soap cupcake with the left over. I'm hoping my colors change because as of now they are less than thrillingn.


----------



## DWinMadison

Consuela said:


> Thieves refers to a specific blend of essential oils:
> 
> Clove, Lemon, Cinnamon, Eucalyptus & Rosemary.
> (Usually this is 4 or 5 oils - there are varying recipes for blending, varying degrees of opinions for which oils to use).
> 
> Rough Jist of the History: Back in the day to keep from contracting the plague, thieves would cover themselves in this combination of herbs/oils to keep from getting the plague, while they robbed plaguer's blind.
> 
> And it does smell great
> 
> ____________________________________________
> 
> As for natural colorants. I believe that infusing them in oil, then straining the oil is a preferred method?



I learn something new on this site every day.  I think I have all of these EOs except maybe clove


----------



## Consuela

DWinMadison said:


> I learn something new on this site every day.  I think I have all of these EOs except maybe clove



Give it a try - google "thieves blend DIY" to get an idea about the proportions to use


----------



## KatieShephard

I made two different 2lb batches today.  My biggest feat yet!  One is scented with Cucumber Melon from Natures Garden...it smells like watermelon bubble gum!  My kids love it   I also got to use some of my new colorants that I ordered a couple of weeks ago.  I still have to cut them to see how they turned out, but they were so simple to use...they were the liquid colorants.  

Also, I learned the hard way that packing tape does not sufficiently hold the top of the Pringles can on as your new bottom.  Good thing I placed it in a plastic container just in case of user errors ;-)


----------



## jules92207

I made a lavender mint soap and an English rose soap last weekend. I cut the rose yesterday and stamped today, cut the lavender mint today so I will likely stamp tomorrow. So far happy with them.

Need to get some palm oil and coconut milk cause I would like to make more OMH this weekend.


----------



## goteeguy

Today I made some *Lavender Mint* soap, some *Vanilla* soap, and some *Red Currant & Thyme* soap.

Just need to make some Sandalwood soap and I'll be all set for Christmas... finally!


----------



## goji_fries

I got a pretty big order in. Ohhhh man, pine tar too........................................


----------



## Consuela

goteeguy said:


> Today I made some *Lavender Mint* soap, some *Vanilla* soap, and some *Red Currant & Thyme* soap.
> 
> Just need to make some Sandalwood soap and I'll be all set for Christmas... finally!



What do you think of the Red Currant and Thyme?? I almost ordered it but went with an oak barrel cider...  


Today: salt soaps. Lavender and spearmint. Lemon. Cedarwood & fir needle. 

And.... Coffee spice cake soap ( totally new fragrance to me) 

I also have some sandalwood to deal with. Alas. Tomorrow is a new day!


----------



## Ruthie

Not what I did, but have to share!  Hubby is so good at tracking down leads for me!  Looks like I have a new commercial account in the making.  A new consignment shop just opened in town, and she wants purple soap.  The store is named The Purple Turtle.  Now to make purple soap....  So far I've only tried natural color and wasn't impressed.  I'm going in tomorrow to talk to her about what she wants.


----------



## doggonegardener

*prep*

I found some thin little "cutting sheets" at W-Mart.  I was looking for some material to line my wood log mold with in a more durable and less time consuming fashion.  I had been using parchment.  Don't have silicone liners.  Found these little cutting sheets 3 to a pack for just a few dollars in the kitchen aisle. Cut them to size for my wood mold.  TaDa!

I also tracked my order from BB.  Waiting not so patiently for some stuff so I can make some gift soap for Christmas.  

Bought LARD so I can try a lard soap recipe.  All hail the piggy!;-)

Want to soap this weekend if my BB stuff gets here today like it's supposed to.


----------



## goteeguy

Consuela said:


> What do you think of the Red Currant and Thyme??


 
 I quite like it.  It's smell of sweet currant berries with a touch of thyme (barely noticeable).  I find it to be quite subtle, so have stared using 1oz ppo; otherwise, the scent seems to fade rather quickly.


----------



## AMyers

I made a batch of soap!  I used one of my first recipes. I like it a LOT, but made it originally with goat's milk.  I want to see if I like it as much without, so I upped the SF from 3% to 5% and used water instead. Star Anise EO for scent (requested by a friend - if I'm making all this soap for people to try, I might as well make the stuff they like, right?) and some pink, green, and white colorants (with the oils pulled out of my oils after measuring. Note to self - measure the palm oil into a different container before trying this again!  I ended up with solid shot glasses of colorants, and had to micro them again before mixing into the batter!!) Tried out a new (to me) swirling technique I saw the other day.  Now comes the hard part. I wanna cut it!!!

Also, I need to find some other colorants to try.  These micas are pretty, but not very vibrant!!

ETA:  And the green has morphed to a charcoal gray in my mold.  It's still green in the individual molds that aren't wrapped to encourage gelling... We'll see what happens over time...


----------



## Consuela

This AM I cut soaps.

Coffee Spice Cake Soap - but it smells JUST like the Pumpkin Patch FO I purchased to try...so.....? And it's a bit weak IMO. 

(Also, smelling my Oak Barrel Cider FO - smells like Leaves FO. This isn't bad because I happen to like appley cinnamon smells..just not what I expected. Might have to add some Star Anise and Clove to it?)

Plain Soap, hubby likes a bar with nothing in it once in a while.

and...

My version of Karma. Which I like better and has become my new favourite: Orange, Patchouli & Fir Needle, with Moroccan Red Clay. 

Now the waiting. I hate that part...that part when you wait. 
Love the making.
Love the cutting.
Hate the waiting.

BUT...figure I might as well stock up on the soap making time while I can - because baby's coming in December, and Oh Lord, I probably won't be stepping foot in my hobby room till next May.


----------



## Jstar

Consuela said:


> BUT...figure I might as well stock up on the soap making time while I can - because baby's coming in December, and Oh Lord, I probably won't be stepping foot in my hobby room till next May.



Haha..baby gotta sleep some time hehehe


----------



## Consuela

Jstar said:


> Haha..baby gotta sleep some time hehehe



One would think, and I can hope. 

But I have this eerie feeing....

Payback for saying I'd never have kids.
Payback for bugging my mommy-friends when I was young and single and drinking Vodka for breakfast.


----------



## Jstar

My best advise..get that young'un on a schedule as fast as possible or you'll never sleep..my youngest daughter had her first 5 months ago, and he's not on a decent schedule yet...needless to say she is having a hard time finding time to sleep and still take care of everything else she has to do.

I myself had 4, and I really like my sleep..mine were sleeping thru the night within a month and a half


----------



## Consuela

Jstar said:


> My best advise..get that young'un on a schedule as fast as possible or you'll never sleep..
> 
> I myself had 4, and I really like my sleep..mine were sleeping thru the night within a month and a half



I will DEFINITELY be getting he/she/it/spawn of satan/parasite on a schedule. I love my sleep.    Schedules all the way. I'm cranky enough when I don't get enough sleep..

And its bad enough I've given up sleeping on my tummy....but giving up _actual_ sleep? I might kill Josh if that has to happen. We only hurt the ones we love...

Then dispose of his body.

Not like I don't have the means....

You know...in the soap room.

Wait...are the black suburbans going to park outside my house now? Sorry Langley, only joking. ;-)


----------



## lionprincess00

I planned out three batches for this weekend.
Heavy cream with black Amber lavender, heavy cream flax seen charcoal pencil line tobacco bay leaf (with bentonite clay), and a spring meadow neroli Shea blend goat's milk itp swirl with my new indigo powder.
:shock: dunno if I can pull it off!!!!!!


----------



## Consuela

You can do it!


----------



## snappyllama

Congratulations! In my family, the troublesome little ones (colic, tantrums, general mischievousness) turned into the best behaved adolescents. The inverse was also true - angelic infants morphed into devil-spawn tweens. So remember that you're in trouble no matter what, but eventually they almost become real people when they are in their twenties. 

Today I made bath bombs, but I have a cold and tried out a new recipe. That was a mistake. Never make things on decongestants. Sigh. I'll post some pics tomorrow showing what I assume will be incredibly dark bathwater. I promised to show the BB colorant in action.  I think there will be a lot of action. Ahem.


----------



## Consuela

Thank you! 

I've had a fantastic pregnancy thus far (exceptionally so) - so I mean, I'm due for some colic or screamy-baby aren't I? I mean, what good is the Karmic Balance if I don't get my due? 

LOL...

We shall see...

And soaping while sick is never a good idea... soaping while drinking is better  Hot Rum. That might make you feel better. Have one for me if you're going to have one. 

So, actually, have two.


----------



## KatieShephard

lionprincess00 said:


> I planned out three batches for this weekend.
> Heavy cream with black Amber lavender, heavy cream flax seen charcoal pencil line tobacco bay leaf (with bentonite clay), and a spring meadow neroli Shea blend goat's milk itp swirl with my new indigo powder.
> :shock: dunno if I can pull it off!!!!!!



Good luck!  This made me tired just reading it LOL. Don't forget to post pics!


----------



## lionprincess00

This is it. Getting ready to soap tobacco bay leaf (smells so intriguing and husband actually likes it which is a feat unto itself!!), and have a thin bit of flax at the base, bentonite clay with speckled indigo powder bottom layer, charcoal pencil line, naked top layer and dusting of sparkle micas faint on top. Whew! Actually should be simple.

Oh, and half heavy cream half water. 

Tomorrow, will do the other 2!!


----------



## newbie

Trying to make a soap for the Soapcakes challenge.

It's funny. I don't find the Tobacco and Bay Leaf to be that fascinating but guys sure like it! Do you like it or just find it intriguing, Lion? It soaps well, so I hope you have perfect success.


----------



## lionprincess00

I find it intriguing in that it most definitely reminds me of a tobacco plant and bay leaves. It's a sophisticated smell that smells high class, like a fine cigar. My husband likes it too, and I love man scents over girly scents any day. It isn't mysterious intriguing in that, "I can't pinpoint this or that but it smells awesome". Hope I explained my pov lol. Lye cooled and I'm off!


----------



## lionprincess00

Side not to those that haven't tried it, not tobacco like a burning Smokey cigarette but tobacco like the leaves of a plant, rolled up and crushed a tad to truly get the scent out.


----------



## Neve

Just visited voyageur for the first time! Sniffed all the fragrances. Hubby chose coffee cake for himself.


----------



## DWinMadison

Taught a soaping class for 2 friends. Made a batch with infused color from herbal powder (see photo section).


----------



## jules92207

Made Vanilla Clove with 100% coconut oil/20% sf.

Good thing I just mixed and poured cause that baby wanted to misbehave. Guess I am getting better at this.

Trying to figure out my next batch....it's soaping marathons the next two weekends to get ready for the holidays.


----------



## Ruthie

Not as much fun as making soap, but I've been gathering and preparing the soaps for my new outlet- The Purple Turtle.  It's a new store in our little town.  I'll deliver them on Tuesday.  

Some time ago I made a double goat's milk soap (GM as the liquid plus added GM powder.)  I took her one as a sniffie, telling her I would still have lavender, and GM, but not double GM, as I am not buying more powdered GM. So she is buying me out of all the DGM soaps I have left!


----------



## goji_fries

Sorted oils, fragrance, herbals/plants, etc.... then reshelved them


----------



## seven

now that i've done my custom orders, i can finally focus again on producing regular soaps. as for today, i've made my 1st acv shampoo bar. am real excited about it and can't wait to unmold it!


----------



## KatieShephard

lionprincess00 said:


> Side not to those that haven't tried it, not tobacco like a burning Smokey cigarette but tobacco like the leaves of a plant, rolled up and crushed a tad to truly get the scent out.



Where did you get your from?  This is one I've thought of getting.


----------



## lionprincess00

Bramble berry. Fwiw it soaped almost too slow lol! Like it slowed trace. Smells great still!


----------



## snappyllama

I made my first hanger swirl.  I'm so excited to cut it tomorrow!


----------



## lionprincess00

I learned my swirls are crummy, well I learned it a while ago but I'm coming to accept it. 
I did all three batches and have clean up now.

I am really frustrated. Batches 13,14, 15 now and I still can't execute what I envision.

To all veterans, how long until you started executing what you envisioned consistently? Quite discouraging, not to mention I probably won't be able to soap next yr unless I'm selling for the hobby....which I'm obviously not ready for. Blah. Sorry to be a downer.


----------



## summerflyy

Just moved into my uni accommodation last month and since I've totally moved continents, I couldn't bring any of my soaping things so recently I've been looking at suppliers and may soon be placing an order before Christmas !


----------



## KatieShephard

lionprincess00 said:


> I learned my swirls are crummy, well I learned it a while ago but I'm coming to accept it.
> I did all three batches and have clean up now.
> 
> I am really frustrated. Batches 13,14, 15 now and I still can't execute what I envision.
> 
> To all veterans, how long until you started executing what you envisioned consistently? Quite discouraging, not to mention I probably won't be able to soap next yr unless I'm selling for the hobby....which I'm obviously not ready for. Blah. Sorry to be a downer.



Why won't you he able to soap next year unless your selling?  I'm assuming it's either time or finances.  How big are the batches you're making? I've been trying to make small batches to test my recipes and FO's.  Last week was the first time I made "big" batches...at 2lb each.  Trying my hand at colorants.  I should probably go back to small batches again! LOL


----------



## jules92207

I made two more batches last night, Vanilla Spice and Black Amber & Lavender. The Vanilla Clove I made yesterday was ready to cut so I got that cut today.

Today I made a Vanilla, Clove, & Tobacco Bay Leaf batch today and a batch with an eo blend of lavender, geranium, and litsea with a dash of tangerine. 

Still need to get some palm oil and coconut milk to make my OMH but got derailed with the spicy fragrances this weekend. Maybe next weekend...


----------



## doggonegardener

*a couple of things...*

I organized the remaining finished soaps I had on hand and I made a batch of HP.

The bottom half is plain white (coconut milk instead of water) and the top half is pumpkin spice (with pumpkin puree instead of water).  I didn't scent with FO or EO.  I just used some vanilla bean contents in the bottom half and some pumpkin pie spices in top half.  I tried to do a pencil line of espresso powder between the two sections.

It's HP so we'll see how it molded. The coconut milk half was really stiff at molding.  The pumpkin half was pourable.  I used 2% sodium lactate in each half.  It didn't help in the coconut half.  That stuff was stiff.

I'll cut tomorrow...pics soon if it turned  out at all.

HTH


----------



## cmzaha

Really wanted to make soap, but figured I better wrap and label. Wrapped and labeled 200 bars and still working on it. First seasonal craft fair is this weekend for me and of course I am behind...


----------



## Jstar

Didnt get to soap, but found awesome deals on pig fat at HEB {less than $2 bux per 4-5 lbs got 20 lbs or so, and beef fat {less than $3 bux per 6+lbs..got 12-15 lbs of that..guess I'll be rendering by next weekend lol


----------



## lionprincess00

I was making 20 and 40 oz total wt batches. Just did a 3 lb my first time this weekend.

we got our health insurance quotes for 2015. Our premiums alone are going to be between 12.5% - 17% of salary depending on the plan we go with, and that's not even appointments, deductibles etc.

I don't know how I'm going to do anything much less soap. We gotta get creative I suppose.


----------



## doggonegardener

*pictures of my first (well, many firsts)*

Here's my batch from yesterday.  It's pumpkin spice on top, vanilla bean on the bottom.  Pencil line is espresso.  Scented only with the spices themselves.  No FO or EO.  

As for the "firsts" aspect... it's the first time with this recipe I formulated myself.  First pencil line.  First lard soap.  First sodium lactate use.

I wish the pumpkin were more orange and less brown and it's probably only going to get more brown as it cures.  Otherwise, I am pretty happy with it.  

Thoughts?  I take suggestions really well...


----------



## shunt2011

Very nice soap.   I wrapped and labeled 300 bars of soap.  I also made some lotion bars and lip balm.  I haven't made soap in weeks and am going through withdrawal.....I have a show on Thursday and then one 2 day show in December and am done until spring.  I want to play with more liquid soap and shampoos as well as lotions.


----------



## cmzaha

lionprincess00 said:


> I was making 20 and 40 oz total wt batches. Just did a 3 lb my first time this weekend.
> 
> we got our health insurance quotes for 2015. Our premiums alone are going to be between 12.5% - 17% of salary depending on the plan we go with, and that's not even appointments, deductibles etc.
> 
> I don't know how I'm going to do anything much less soap. We gotta get creative I suppose.


So much for affordable insurance...


----------



## KatieShephard

lionprincess00 said:


> I was making 20 and 40 oz total wt batches. Just did a 3 lb my first time this weekend.
> 
> we got our health insurance quotes for 2015. Our premiums alone are going to be between 12.5% - 17% of salary depending on the plan we go with, and that's not even appointments, deductibles etc.
> 
> I don't know how I'm going to do anything much less soap. We gotta get creative I suppose.



Ugh!  I'm so sorry to hear this.  I have a lot of medical problems and our insurance has gotten much more expensive since this Obamacare bs.  Sorry if I offend anyone, but things have gotten much more "unaffordable" for our middle class family...and with me needing to see so many specialists...and my daughter is asthmatic...we were better off with the way things used to be!

Hope you can find a way to keep your new hobby.


----------



## lionprincess00

I have rheumatoid arthritis, diagnosed last year. It's a huge battle, and I'm only in my mid 30s. I have a lot of Dr visits and prescriptions for RA can run into a thousand dollars a dose. I have to have healthcare and I'm trying my best to work this out. Edited because too rantish and too much info lol.

So to perk up, here's my batch I did Saturday! My first 3 pounder.. and that may be off. I yielded like 11 bars lol!
Tobacco bay leaf from bb, indigo powder colorants, mica dusted tops, with flax seed sparsely scattered (the yellow patches) for a light exfoliation. The chunky flax is stuck to the sides. I like the look. I even like the soda ash on top lol. I'm so proud. My first soap I really like. Rustic, vintage looked. I love it! Half heavy cream half water too.


----------



## KatieShephard

Lionp...I love the aqua blue color you got!  

I have osteoarthritis...and I'm 38...seems like we may have a lot in common.  Feel free to PM me if you ever need to talk...or rant


----------



## goji_fries

lionprincess00 said:


> I have rheumatoid arthritis, diagnosed last year. It's a huge battle, and I'm only in my mid 30s. I have a lot of Dr visits and prescriptions for RA can run into a thousand dollars a dose. I have to have healthcare and I'm trying my best to work this out. Edited because too rantish and too much info lol.





KatieShephard said:


> Lionp...I love the aqua blue color you got!  I have osteoarthritis...and I'm 38...seems like we may have a lot in common.  Feel free to PM me if you ever need to talk...or rant



I got some issues as well. Cannot afford this medical fiasco. :sick:


----------



## KatieShephard

goji_fries said:


> I got some issues as well. Cannot afford this medical fiasco. :sick:



  where is the "dislike" button?


----------



## goji_fries

KatieShephard said:


> where is the "dislike" button?



Not sure if I understand the reply. The newest issue is my liver going out out of nowhere 3 months ago. It's bad... and I can't afford $12k copay. Good evening.


----------



## KatieShephard

goji_fries said:


> Not sure if I understand the reply. The newest issue is my liver going out out of nowhere 3 months ago. It's bad... and I can't afford $12k copay. Good evening.



I just meant that I disliked the fact that you were dealing with medical issues too.  A "dislike button" instead of a "like button"...the kind that is found at the bottom of each post box.

I live with chronic pain due to my medical issues and get sad when I hear about others who suffer from any other medical problems


----------



## goji_fries

KatieShephard said:


> I just meant that I disliked the fact that you were dealing with medical issues too.  A "dislike button" instead of a "like button"...the kind that is found at the bottom of each post box.
> 
> I live with chronic pain due to my medical issues and get sad when I hear about others who suffer from any other medical problems



It is quite sad at times.:wave:


----------



## lionprincess00

Big soapy big all around. I love you guys man! Yeah, big not like button for medical problems, definitely!!!!!


----------



## goji_fries

Reshelved alot of stuff tongiht.


----------



## doggonegardener

*Pine Tar*

In light of the recent "Wonderful Pine Tar Soaps" thread I made my first pine tar.  

Here's my Pine Tar and Honey Bar:


----------



## doggonegardener

*Plain Jane Bar*

A bar of my recipe of plain soap.  No colors or fragrances.  I would like the bar to be whiter.  Might swap the cocoa butter for some shea and recalc.


----------



## doggonegardener

*Grapefruit and Jasmine green tea*

This was a lovely salmon color and a mossy green before pour.  As it aged through the day this is where we landed.  In the beginning I was hoping for yellow and red orange.  The jasmine green tea I used as water was this lovely yellow but morphed to a brown and then a mossy green when it hit the lye.  Oh well.  It still turned out pretty well.


----------



## KatieShephard

doggonegardener said:


> A bar of my recipe of plain soap.  No colors or fragrances.  I would like the bar to be whiter.  Might swap the cocoa butter for some shea and recalc.



Have you tried coconut milk?  My CM soaps are super white.  They are uncolored and fragrance free as well.


----------



## AMyers

Pumpkin soap insulated and saponifying!
Melting the coconut oil for my very first salt bars. . . 

Soapy DAY!


----------



## SplendorSoaps

I have to vent for a second.  I did two batches of soap this evening, and they BOTH seized!  Ug!  I was using some FOs I hadn't used before.  The first was Fresh Roses from WSP - smelled AMAZING, but seized my soap almost instantly.  The second was Country Apple from WSP (also smelled AMAZING), but seized almost as quickly.  Both batches smell so good, I just hope they don't turn out super ugly.  I did the best I could, as quickly as possible.  Sigh.


----------



## goji_fries

SplendorSoaps said:


> I have to vent for a second.  I did two batches of soap this evening, and they BOTH seized!  Ug!  I was using some FOs I hadn't used before.  The first was Fresh Roses from WSP - smelled AMAZING, but seized my soap almost instantly.  The second was Country Apple from WSP (also smelled AMAZING), but seized almost as quickly.  Both batches smell so good, I just hope they don't turn out super ugly.  I did the best I could, as quickly as possible.  Sigh.



did you dump in the FO or did you slowly stir in?


----------



## jules92207

SplendorSoaps said:


> I have to vent for a second.  I did two batches of soap this evening, and they BOTH seized!  Ug!  I was using some FOs I hadn't used before.  The first was Fresh Roses from WSP - smelled AMAZING, but seized my soap almost instantly.  The second was Country Apple from WSP (also smelled AMAZING), but seized almost as quickly.  Both batches smell so good, I just hope they don't turn out super ugly.  I did the best I could, as quickly as possible.  Sigh.



Fresh Roses seized on me too. I had much better luck with English Rose from BB. I feel your pain.


----------



## cmzaha

I love Attar of Rose from Soapalooza, although it does accelerate slightly it is manageable


----------



## SplendorSoaps

goji_fries said:


> did you dump in the FO or did you slowly stir in?



I drizzled it over the top, then mixed it in with a spoon.  I made sure to keep the lye and oils at a low-ish temp, too.  :-(


----------



## goji_fries

SplendorSoaps said:


> I drizzled it over the top, then mixed it in with a spoon.  I made sure to keep the lye and oils at a low-ish temp, too.  :-(



I have never had a seize but had a thick false trace before. I always mix the EOs/FOs very slowly for fear of the seize.:wave:


----------



## jules92207

I find most pretty manageable when I mix them in my oils before I add my lye water/mix. I can see if it is going to be trouble pretty quickly.


----------



## DWinMadison

I poured a soap last night that may be interesting. I split the batch leaving half natural and adding TD to the other. I put a small layer of ...almost maroon (I hope) between the white and natural layers then used a hanger swirl. As always, it may be beautiful, or I'll have several months worth of great smelling but ugly soaps.


----------



## JustBeachy

DWinMadison said:


> I poured a soap last night that may be interesting. I split the batch leaving half natural and adding TD to the other. I put a small layer of ...almost maroon (I hope) between the white and natural layers then uses a hanger swirl. As always, it may be beautiful, or I'll have several months worth of great smelling but ugly soaps.



I've had more than a few of those batches. :shock: Getting more lately, since I'm back to experimenting on a batch or two per week.


----------



## DWinMadison

JustBeachy said:


> I've had more than a few of those batches. :shock: Getting more lately, since I'm back to experimenting on a batch or two per week.



Yep.  That's always the trade-off. We can simply create the same soaps over and over going for consistency, and there's nothing wrong with that, or play with new recipes, colors, fragrances and techniques to create something new.


----------



## shunt2011

I use Fresh Roses from NG and it behaves pretty well.  I mix it with Honeysuckle.   I have customers who love Honeysuckle Rose so I created my own blend for them.  They move fairly quick but I can usually get a swirl out of it.  I too add it to my oils before the lye mixture and soap at RT.


----------



## JustBeachy

DWinMadison said:


> Yep.  That's always the trade-off. We can simply create the same soaps over and over going for consistency, and there's nothing wrong with that, or play with new recipes, colors, fragrances and techniques to create something new.




That's my line of thinking. I do have one in particular that looks like a mica truck exploded in my kitchen.  I'm thinking of calling it my "What The Hell?" soap.


----------



## Consuela

I've been under the weather a few days. Rather annoying as I haven been sick in a year and a half. 

But feeling much better today.

Maybe tackle and re shelve some things. We'll see how long I stay motivated.


----------



## goji_fries

Consuela said:


> I've been under the weather a few days. Rather annoying as I haven been sick in a year and a half. But feeling much better today. Maybe tackle and re shelve some things. We'll see how long I stay motivated.



Sounds like you need a coffee 





shunt2011 said:


> I use Fresh Roses from NG and it behaves pretty well.  I mix it with Honeysuckle.   I have customers who love Honeysuckle Rose so I created my own blend for them.  They move fairly quick but I can usually get a swirl out of it.  I too add it to my oils before the lye mixture and soap at RT.



That is an amazing mix. Honeysuckle adds class to everything. Even faint honeysuckle in small dilution is amazing. I bet they are sold very very fast


----------



## fuzz-juzz

After almost two months without soaping, I finally made two batches. One was for my husband,  charcoal soap with American cream dupe FO (his favourite). Another one was my test batch for new FOs, I tried BB sensous sandalwood+vanilla, BB kumquat, NG aussie bamboo grass, NG lick me all over and NG pinnapple orchid. I'm getting a bit nauseous from all these fragrances lol . To top it all of, I've spilled coconut lime verbena all over my hands. No amount of washing is getting rid off it. 
All in all, I'm pretty happy and I think I really like Aussie bamboo grass, might make a big batch in a few days. 
Big hug to all with medical problems, it is [email protected] to feel unwell, I'm in my early 30s but had really bad luck with my health. It's a bit easier here in Oz pocketwise, but being diagnosed with something that alters your life is still hard.


----------



## Consuela

I have this sweet grass fo I just got in the mail today, and I'm wondering what I shall do with it. Solid soap? Swirly soap? Layered? 

I'm not going to think about it right now. Tomorrow is a new day.

And yes, I definitely needed a coffee.


----------



## JustBeachy

Working on recipes for a hair cleaning conditioner, a skin cream and some ideas on coconut milk soap for this weekend.


----------



## DWinMadison

DWinMadison said:


> I poured a soap last night that may be interesting. I split the batch leaving half natural and adding TD to the other. I put a small layer of ...almost maroon (I hope) between the white and natural layers then used a hanger swirl. As always, it may be beautiful, or I'll have several months worth of great smelling but ugly soaps.



Viola!  Here the finished soap from above.
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=49932


----------



## navigator9

Googled "silicone soap molds" and came across this site. I want to go mold shopping in Dubai!!!
http://sabooarabia.com/hints-for-making-better-natural-soap-from-saboo-arabia-natural-soap/


----------



## seven

^^^
OMFG! those molds!!

i thought i'd share my latest custom project. it's for a boy's birthday. had fun (and lotsa headaches!) making this one. had to make 1800 pieces of legos (900 lego man, 900 lego brick) from mp. 10 kg of base total that i had to make myself *sigh*


----------



## Consuela

1800 pieces of Lego !!!  Omg.


----------



## seven

Consuela said:


> 1800 pieces of Lego !!!  Omg.



yes, you read it right: 1800  i was going to do cp but changed my mind at the last minute. i'm glad i did though, since i CANNOT for the life of me imagine how much headache i will have pouring into those lil molds for so many times, lol!

i was also going to do a big lego man instead of the bar soap, but i didn't have enough molds for the bigger lego man, it's going to be a PITA pouring 60 times cp to make 300 soaps.


----------



## goji_fries

seven said:


> yes, you read it right: 1800  i was going to do cp but changed my mind at the last minute. i'm glad i did though, since i CANNOT for the life of me imagine how much headache i will have pouring into those lil molds for so many times, lol!
> 
> i was also going to do a big lego man instead of the bar soap, but i didn't have enough molds for the bigger lego man, it's going to be a PITA pouring 60 times cp to make 300 soaps.



when you are done with this one I am guessing that you will rpobably get rid of that mold


----------



## seven

goji_fries said:


> when you are done with this one I am guessing that you will rpobably get rid of that mold



lol! nah, i still gotta keep them for next time  i quite like them, they're very cute for lil boys..


----------



## Saponista

I made my first batch of liquid soap today after being inspired by the posts about it recently. I used the glycerine method. Really pleased with the result.


----------



## Jstar

I rendered about 10 lbs of beef fat today...not sure how much my final tally will be, but its a pretty good amount right now.

Its not too bad in the smell, but its not as white as I want it..so Im going to re-render it again tomorrow in water..hopefully it will get harder too.


----------



## goji_fries

Jstar said:


> I rendered about 10 lbs of beef fat today...not sure how much my final tally will be, but its a pretty good amount right now.
> 
> Its not too bad in the smell, but its not as white as I want it..so Im going to re-render it again tomorrow in water..hopefully it will get harder too.



Hey Jstar, I remember on this site a poasting saying that vinegar and baking soda would help out. Should help out.


----------



## Jstar

Thanks Goji..is that for the smell or all the above?

Its not too beefy right now..I put it to bed in the fridge overnight and will check it again in the morning..

Someone said here {I think} they render at least 3 times in water to get it super white and no smell at all...Im just too tuckered tonight to go look it up {reading puts me to sleep }

Im used to rendering my own lard {me and my mom did several pounds of that today too..guh} but this is a first time rendering beef for me so Im a bit unsure


----------



## Ruthie

I'm measuring my oils for a repeat order from the local coffee shop.  Later today I'll go in and pick up a few of the coffee grounds so I can get the soaps made today and tomorrow.  She wants them in time for Christmas, and that will be timing it close!!

I make 2 batches for her.  One is with the coarse grinds and one with the fine/espresso.


----------



## DWinMadison

Ruthie said:


> I'm measuring my oils for a repeat order from the local coffee shop.  Later today I'll go in and pick up a few of the coffee grounds so I can get the soaps made today and tomorrow.  She wants them in time for Christmas, and that will be timing it close!!
> 
> I make 2 batches for her.  One is with the coarse grinds and one with the fine/espresso.



Wish I'd thought about that. My daughter is in college an has worked for several years as a barista at a local coffee shop. The owner is a great guy, and basically runs the shop as a side business/ministry.  I'll bed he would love to sell coffee soap.


----------



## jules92207

I triple brewed some coffee for some upcoming soaps. Might wait till next week to soap when I can restock some staples. Right now would be a "build it as I measure" recipe making. Maybe I will try a new body butter recipe.


----------



## goji_fries

Prepared all the gear and washed dishes for pine tar soap; may be doing a tree resin hot bath infusion in #2 PT batch
Brought out of the vault 6 month aged cold/sun infusion in canola oil : lavender, chamomile, calendula <smells amazing
Ground chamomile for another palm chamomile soap < mindblowing off the shelves type


----------



## Ruthie

DWinMadison said:


> Wish I'd thought about that. My daughter is in college an has worked for several years as a barista at a local coffee shop. The owner is a great guy, and basically runs the shop as a side business/ministry.  I'll bed he would love to sell coffee soap.



Go for it!  I take in a large container (probably a gallon) and they fill it with leftover coffee.  I take it home and reduce it and freeze it.  Then it is ready when she needs more.  I make 2 batches, one with fine grounds and the other with coarse.  I do use half reduced coffee and half goat's milk ice cubes for my liquid.  Cafe latte, I guess.


----------



## CaraBou

Played with two of my new micas and the patchouli that I got a few weeks ago.  Will unmold tomorrow!


----------



## claudep

Pine tar 4% 4 pounds loaf, 17 cupcakes of himalayan salt soap, and a botched 72% double recipe.  First time doing a double recipe, live and learn, scaling is not a given. Cheers


----------



## seven

playing with recipes on soapcalc... thinking of doing some palm free ones.. still debating whether to leave palm altogether or not.. hmmm...


----------



## JustBeachy

seven said:


> playing with recipes on soapcalc... thinking of doing some palm free ones.. still debating whether to leave palm altogether or not.. hmmm...




I just recently went back to an old palm free recipe of mine. Came up with it, not even thinking of being palm free, which wasn't really a topic back then. Now, I'm not sure why I ever changed. haha

I'm laying out plans for 2 salt soaps and 3 soaps to test some of my new swirling ideas.


----------



## seven

JustBeachy said:


> I just recently went back to an old palm free recipe of mine. Came up with it, not even thinking of being palm free, which wasn't really a topic back then. Now, I'm not sure why I ever changed. haha
> 
> I'm laying out plans for 2 salt soaps and 3 soaps to test some of my new swirling ideas.



the idea of palm free recently came up coz i simply had too much shea and cocoa butters at the moment  these butters can replace palm easily on paper, just gotta test it on my skin first. i love palm, it is **** cheap over here ($1.2/litre), and it's a great soaping oil.


----------



## JustBeachy

seven said:


> the idea of palm free recently came up coz i simply had too much shea and cocoa butters at the moment  these butters can replace palm easily on paper, just gotta test it on my skin first. i love palm, it is **** cheap over here ($1.2/litre), and it's a great soaping oil.



Having too much butter is never a bad thing, is it?. haha.


----------



## AMyers

I made two batches today.  Same oils.  

First batch, I used some homebrew.  A few days ago, I started with 2 cups of beer, which sat out overnight, and then simmered on the stove for a while (30 min maybe?)  I then froze in a couple of my little silicone ice cube trays.  Ended up with 7.5 ounces of lovely dark brown, beer-ish ice cubes.  I used these plus a bit of water to dissolve my lye, and then added some sweet orange and litsea cubeba EOs at trace. The batter smelled like chocolate, and then when I added the oils, it's just divine!  Not what I expected in a good way!

Second batch, I dissolved the lye in some water (equivalent to lye weight), brought everything to trace, then added the remainder of the liquid called for by my recipe in goats milk.  Good think I had planned an unscented soap, because Holy cow, did that thicken FAST!  I poured most of this in it's own mold, but wanted to add a bit to the top of my beer soap, so it looks "frothy".  I went back to do a little doodle swirl in mica on top, but the soap had already set up too far!  Within 20 minutes, I've got a giant gelling spot in the middle of my soap, and a half hour after that, the gel has moved nearly all the way to the edges of my mold!  I'm not sure I like this mode of adding milk to my soap (I've previously used frozen milk to dissolve my lye)!  We'll see what the color does after it's all said and done.  But currently, I am closely watching to make sure it doesn't volcano or anything.  It's currently in a silicone mold inside a wood mold, but I may take it out of the wood.  I've never had a soap get so hot so fast!  It's crazy!  (And exciting too. . . Hahaha!  Does that make ME crazy?)


----------



## houseofwool

Last night I made a 48 bar patch of Thai Takeout (a lemongrass EO blend) and tonight, 48 bars of orange spice. 

Tomorrow I need to infuse alkanet and then make soap with it. 

We had a large wholesale order come through this week and I need to replenish inventory.


----------



## JustBeachy

I'm trying to lay out 5 batches of soap on the computer, recipes, note planner, colors swirls, new EO blends, etc. All while drinking a couple of glasses of a new wine I found, posting on the forums, chasing my grand daughter around the house on her electric car. I'm thinking my soap is gonna look interesting tomorrow. :crazy:

edited for..

Oh and I made my first batch of HP shaving soap, mixed in there somewhere between the first glass of wine and getting run over by the electric car. I knew I should have listened to my gut when she said, "but Pappy". Sigh, I'm whipped by a 4 year old. haha.


----------



## jules92207

Bought some palm oil, coconut oil, and coconut milk tonight for my OMH batch I will make tomorrow. Also boiled down some beer that is cooling for a new batch. Also going to make a coffee soap this weekend. Lots of soaping ahead!


----------



## goji_fries

Botched a batch by adding the hot infusion in the wrong bucket. Ended up having to combine a Neem and a Ginger batch with minty citrus. Although the soapcalc number look good, let's hope it smells alright in 8 weeks.


----------



## Ruthie

JustBeachy said:


> Oh and I made my first batch of HP shaving soap, mixed in there somewhere between the first glass of wine and getting run over by the electric car. I knew I should have listened to my gut when she said, "but Pappy". Sigh, I'm whipped by a 4 year old. haha.



JB, if it helps any, I'm whipped by 4 year olds almost every day!  If I didn't come home from work so tired, I'd get a lot more soap made!  I teach pre-K in our local public school.  

I FINALLY  got to place an order this morning!  My job messed up my paycheck in Sept.- just days after we bought a car.  Got that taken care of, but by October we had mega-penalties to pay on the TTL of the car (late fees) which made that month just as tight financially.  We finally got the November paycheck!  It took FOREVER!  I'm so happy!  *S*


----------



## JustBeachy

Ruthie said:


> JB, if it helps any, I'm whipped by 4 year olds almost every day!  If I didn't come home from work so tired, I'd get a lot more soap made!  I teach pre-K in our local public school.
> 
> I FINALLY  got to place an order this morning!  My job messed up my paycheck in Sept.- just days after we bought a car.  Got that taken care of, but by October we had mega-penalties to pay on the TTL of the car (late fees) which made that month just as tight financially.  We finally got the November paycheck!  It took FOREVER!  I'm so happy!  *S*



My hat is off to you. I love kids, but I don't think I could do what you do. Teachers are a special breed. :clap:

Glad to hear more supplies are on the way.


----------



## houseofwool

Ruthie said:


> JB, if it helps any, I'm whipped by 4 year olds almost every day!  If I didn't come home from work so tired, I'd get a lot more soap made!  I teach pre-K in our local public school.




You must be a saint. Anyone who can handle someone else's 4 year old everyday, much less a room full of 4 year olds???


----------



## goji_fries

Made a batch of juniper leaf/berry oil soap and cut a Nag Champa loaf


----------



## AutismArtisan

Lined All Loaf Molds, for CP Soap making tomorrow.


----------



## houseofwool

I've made 4 48 bar batches in the last couple of days. I need to make at least one more batch for embeds. I'm exhausted. 

Only 6-8 weeks until it all needs to be wrapped!  Yippee. 

Yesterday we created the proposal for entry into a HUGE show and I am hoping we will know before the end of the month so I can start prepping for it.


----------



## JustBeachy

goji_fries said:


> Made a batch of juniper leaf/berry oil soap and cut a Nag Champa loaf




I like that color and the specks. Nice combo


----------



## goji_fries

houseofwool said:


> I've made 4 48 bar batches in the last couple of days. I need to make at least one more batch for embeds. I'm exhausted.
> 
> Only 6-8 weeks until it all needs to be wrapped!  Yippee.
> 
> Yesterday we created the proposal for entry into a HUGE show and I am hoping we will know before the end of the month so I can start prepping for it.



Are those 10 or 12 lb loaves?


----------



## goji_fries

JustBeachy said:


> I like that color and the specks. Nice combo



 The color in real life is amazing. There is a lot that went into it. Real juniper distillate, homemade juniper leaf essential oil, juniper berry essential oil, ground juniper berry skin hot bath oil infusion --- these add multiple layers of the fragrance. Added 2 Tbsp oatmeal flour to it. The speckles are from the ground up juniper berries oil infusion. the color is tinted to a large degree from the leaf of a plant called tecoma stans. It smells so amazing; the leaf oil smells a little christmassy and fresh, the berry oil adds a sweet sharpness and the others are a base. These will go fast.


----------



## houseofwool

goji_fries said:


> Are those 10 or 12 lb loaves?




Each batch is 4 loaves that are 12" long. So, 16 loaves. I think they are roughly 10 pounds of oil per batch.


----------



## KatieShephard

Made use of my new TARDIS molds!


----------



## doggonegardener

*three yesterday*

A honey/pollen/beeswax soap
A champagne fragrance oil soap that came out ugly and will probably get rebatched
A rebatch of my ends and trimmings to which I added coffee to be a scrubby soap (it actually came out awesome)!  I am going to call it "Ugly Joe".

Rene


----------



## seven

just when i thought i can free myself from lego...

oh well, at least this time it's the bigger size = easier pour for my tremor hand


----------



## jules92207

Made a new batch of BB's OMH with coconut milk, honey and oatmeal and they turned out perfect. Tried cutting tonight but I think it's still a little soft.

Unmolded my BB Champagne and Crisp Anjou Pear blend - delicious!!! The house smells like sweet bubbly!


----------



## Helenz

*Shampoo bar recipe*

Would you care to share the recipe for Gennys shampoo bar?:-o


----------



## Ruthie

Cut 2 loaves of coffee soap.  Have them curing.  Bought a "new" shelf for my soap room, and spent yesterday (snow day) making bath soak ("salts") for a show this coming weekend.  Still have 2 batches of soap to wrap and label, and then to make sure I have everything gathered up that I will need....  It will be a busy week.


----------



## AutismArtisan

Cut my CP Lavender/lemongrass 2lb loaf. 

Has anyone any ideas how to cut soap with inclusions (lavender flowers) that doesnt cause them to drag thru soap when being cut? 

Tried wires, oiled knife and flat cutter.  Have to plane/trim it, which takes a bit of time.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

AutismArtisan said:


> Cut my CP Lavender/lemongrass 2lb loaf.
> 
> Has anyone any ideas how to cut soap with inclusions (lavender flowers) that doesnt cause them to drag thru soap when being cut?
> 
> Tried wires, oiled knife and flat cutter. Have to plane/trim it, which takes a bit of time.


 
I'd start a new thread on that, with pictures if possible.  A quick answer might be to cut it sideways rather than upright, if that makes sense.


----------



## AutismArtisan

Thank you, 

I am on ipad, and cannot find anything to make new thread? I'll try.


----------



## goji_fries

Batch of two desert plants/bushes ground and infused: 

------------------------------------------------------


----------



## seven

making a custom shampoo bar: acv + beer as my main liquids. added some coco betaine too for a bit of a kick.


----------



## Lynnz

Have oils melting but cannot decide on what fragrance/style/colour to soap but best be making a decision soon


----------



## grumpy_owl

Washed out my lye and soap bowls, my whisks and spoons, waited patiently for my order. And yet it has not come! It's been 12 days, Brambleberry! Really? How are my friend to celebrate Christmas without my little smellies?
Sigh ...


----------



## jules92207

Oh no... I have two orders into BB... 

Stamping my OMH and Champagne and Pears. Or maybe it should be Pears and Champagne? Oh I hate naming them sometimes...


----------



## JustBeachy

grumpy_owl said:


> Washed out my lye and soap bowls, my whisks and spoons, waited patiently for my order. And yet it has not come! It's been 12 days, Brambleberry! Really? How are my friend to celebrate Christmas without my little smellies?
> Sigh ...



Yeah, I quit ordering from them. Prices aren't bad, but the shipping costs were way high. Then I got tired of waiting 10 to 14 days to get my order. 

I feel for ya.


----------



## MarisaJensen

I made Seduction and Menta Y Rosa soap. I'm making another one right now... Mediterranean Escape. 


seduction has a sweet grapefruit scent. Menta Y Rosa is fresh mint from the garden and rose petals for the slight aroma of rose flowers.


----------



## Lynnz

I made Hemp Soap with the most delish cold pressed lime EO................and today was all about cutting it and sniffing it and sniffing it


----------



## DWinMadison

Cut a 13-bar loaf white with a swirl of green and orange.


----------



## houseofwool

Tonight I cut 200 bars of soap...


----------



## CaraBou

:Kitten Love::Kitten Love::Kitten Love::Kitten Love:  Wow, are you serious???





houseofwool said:


> Tonight I cut 200 bars of soap...


----------



## Consuela

Made a sweet grass soap today, and a funky combo that the husband requested with star anise and lavender. All the swirling. Alkanet root for purple and black clay for well, black. 

The sweet grass was requested by hubby too. He bought a bar of this soap at a local cigarette shop and it has such a fresh, green smell to it. Fresh. That's the only way I can describe it. 

So I bought a sweet grass fo to try. Because I thought maybe that would be close? 

I do like it. It's softer than the bar hubby bought but I wonder if it's a blend with a "fresh cut grass" kind of smell. Either way, house smells great. I love that. 

As always, can't wait to cut. 

I'm terrible at waiting. 

Cutting is my favourite.


----------



## goji_fries

Looked at the dishes again.


----------



## AMyers

Consuela said:


> So I bought a sweet grass fo to try. Because I thought maybe that would be close?
> 
> I do like it. It's softer than the bar hubby bought but I wonder if it's a blend with a "fresh cut grass" kind of smell. Either way, house smells great. I love that.



My daughter wanted the sweet grass for her birthday (MP) soaps.  I am so sick of that smell!  I considered making a CP, but can't quite bring myself to do it yet. Heh.  I might though, based on your rec ;-)

As far as what I've done.  Not much.  I'm still working on cutting that beer soap.  One slice a day, still drag marks?  Wait til tomorrow. . . I'm re-organizing a corner of my garage, because I have too much soap curing inside, and need a place for my soap. And, as always, reading up on stuff here.


----------



## Consuela

AMyers said:


> My daughter wanted the sweet grass for her birthday (MP) soaps.  I am so sick of that smell!  I considered making a CP, but can't quite bring myself to do it yet. Heh.  I might though, based on your rec ;-)



Out of the Bottle, I wasn't a huge fan... I was like "Oh, this is really powdery, honey you won't like it at all." But once I CP'd the smell changed to something I like. I am very impressed with the smell...the powder toned down a lot. 

The only thing I didn't like - was that it behaved like Wintergreen.... (Which for me always seems to....like crystalize? when I pour it in....Does that make sense?) 

So I had to stick blend it to break it up and make sure it evenly dispersed through the soap - THEN, it started to set up pretty darn quick (5 minutes in the mold it was already gelling) so I would say this particular FO really sped up trace... So in the future, I will only blend to a light trace.. 

BUT texture was perfect on the top for doing fancy tops - I didn't, because they're too annoying to wrap...but it would have been perfect for someone wanting to do peaks, or something.

*

And what I'm doing today? Cutting... then making more soap. I have to run and grab some more Lye (but this means I'll have to put on pants, like real pants so I might put that off for a while...) - I really should go back to buying it 25kg at a time... no need for pants then!!

(And just looked out the window - hubby took my truck to work today...so guess I'm housebound. I'll make soap till there's no lye. Then I will cry...   And maybe do more soapy things that don't involve Lye.... 

OR.... I do have that nice big bucket of Potassium Hydroxide that my Soap-friend-Sue gave me..... so maybe I'll actually try to make some liquid soaps??

Ah... I'll be productive first, then I will scour the liquid soap forum... so pretty much I'll be back in a few hours...

*


----------



## KifferFadybugs

I made a coconut milk soap yesterday and just sliced it. It's green on the inside. I was not expecting that.


----------



## houseofwool

CaraBou said:


> :Kitten Love::Kitten Love::Kitten Love::Kitten Love:  Wow, are you serious???




Yup. 

We had a hugely successful fall show season. The last one is this weekend. I needed to get ahead on my 4 biggest sellers. We should find out any day about entry into a new show this summer.


----------



## MarisaJensen

Sliced my Menta Y Rosa Javon. Umm It smells so good. Working on stamping, making labels (grrr) and cleaning my disaster from last night. I dare not share photos. :Kitten Love::crazy:


----------



## JustBeachy

MarisaJensen said:


> Sliced my Menta Y Rosa Javon. Umm It smells so good. Working on stamping, making labels (grrr) and cleaning my disaster from last night. I dare not share photos. :Kitten Love::crazy:



I like that one. Great look.


----------



## MarisaJensen

JustBeachy said:


> I like that one. Great look.



Thanks Beachy.


----------



## reinbeau

Helenz said:


> Would you care to share the recipe for Gennys shampoo bar?:-o


This is from her posting on Facebook:

Avocado Oil: 30%
Castor Oil: 10%
Olive Oil: 40%
Shea Butter: 10%
Soybean Oil: 10%

Although I no longer use soybean oil & have replaced it with 15% rice bran oil and dropped the shea butter down to 5%.

It's  very conditioning, but I still use an apple cider vinegar rinse after  washing.  I use 1 TBSP apple cider vinegar in 1 cup of warm water.  I  work that into my hair and then rinse.


http://www.soapmakingforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## goji_fries

Not feeling so hot. Made a small mosaic.


----------



## MarisaJensen

goji_fries said:


> Not feeling so hot. Made a small mosaic.



Aww, Sorry. :-(


----------



## Consuela

I used the rest of my Lye up today. (Tomorrow, I'll go get more).

Made just 1/2 batches of my regular recipe: 
Dragons Blood - which I ammend my previous statements - totally accelerates.
Patchouli - MY personal favourite.
Rosehip - My Unicorn soap. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. Today it worked (YAY!)
Unscented Castile. 

Cut my soaps from yesterday:
Star Anise & Lavender (Oh my, smells kind of manly - I like it!)
and Sweetgrass - wish I had of swirled more, but that's okay. The two greens are kind of chunky looking and whatever - it's going to wash the same so...


----------



## navigator9

My post should be titled "What absent-minded soapy things did you do today?" This is the time of year I get a little slap happy from having made batch after batch after......but still, I was a little surprised when I took a batch of avocado face soap out of the mold and looked at it. What the......it was all wonky! I must have placed the mold down on something uneven, and the bars look like you could toboggan down them! So then.....I was making another batch and had a bit left over. I always have some small molds on hand in case that happens, so I grabbed for one of my Crystal Lite containers to make some round soaps and WHY IS SOAP ALL OVER MY COUNTER?????? Well, that's what happens when there's no bottom on the Crystal Lite container. LOL Luckily, there were only a few ounces to spill. Obviously, I need some sleep and a break from soaping. Thankfully, that was my last batch.....wheeeeeee! Now, it's time to wrap while I catch up on Game of Thrones, with a hot cup of Nutella cocoa. Mmmmmmmm.


----------



## navigator9

MarisaJensen said:


> Sliced my Menta Y Rosa Javon. Umm It smells so good. Working on stamping, making labels (grrr) and cleaning my disaster from last night. I dare not share photos. :Kitten Love::crazy:



Those are beautiful bars, Marisa! 

http://www.soapmakingforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## reinbeau

navigator9 said:


> My post should be titled "What absent-minded soapy things did you do today?" This is the time of year I get a little slap happy from having made batch after batch after......but still, I was a little surprised when I took a batch of avocado face soap out of the mold and looked at it. What the......it was all wonky! I must have placed the mold down on something uneven, and the bars look like you could toboggan down them! So then.....I was making another batch and had a bit left over. I always have some small molds on hand in case that happens, so I grabbed for one of my Crystal Lite containers to make some round soaps and WHY IS SOAP ALL OVER MY COUNTER?????? Well, that's what happens when there's no bottom on the Crystal Lite container. LOL Luckily, there were only a few ounces to spill. Obviously, I need some sleep and a break from soaping. Thankfully, that was my last batch.....wheeeeeee! Now, it's time to wrap while I catch up on Game of Thrones, with a hot cup of Nutella cocoa. Mmmmmmmm.


LOL!  Reminds me of the first time I used my Willow Way tube mold - poured the soap in and then proceeded to pick it up without holding the base.  You should have hears the screams - maybe you did - 38 ounces of raw soap batter all over the floor.....


----------



## JuneP

Still have weeks to go with curing my first batch of CP soap, so this morning I made a hanger tool Luckily I had a very old wire hanger that is quite a bit thicker that the newer ones. It took a while to take it apart and re-bend it. So now, I have a commercial one for my bigger loaf mold, and this smaller one for the smaller mold. 

I also did two re-designs of a lard based CP recipe posted yesterday on another thread. I'll spend a bit of time this morning still working on a low, or no palm oil, slow to trace recipe. 

June


----------



## Consuela

So here's the Star Anise & Lavender Soap that hubby requested - for some reason he's had it in his head that that's a good scent combo - and it is nice. It smells kind of manly ish... Midnight Black Clay and Alkanet Root (which I love for varrying degrees of purple).

And the Unicorn Soap aka. Rosehip. That always seems to work differently for me.....Sometimes it's beautiful and other times its.....not so much. (It's the **** clove oil.....accelerates it wayyy too fast..). And this is the Unicorn soap, because when hubby and I met, he had a few bars of this gorgeous smelling Rosehip soap that filled the house whenever he showered with it. I love it, scent-association and all that..

Anywho... made with 100% Rosewater this time, and ground Rosehips from my mom's neighbours yard.

So on the left is the last batch I did - that started to set up before I could swirl - set up in the pot and had to keep stirring and glopping at it, which is why it looks like a HP (don't mind the bar, it's my end piece). Obviously I just HAD to do another batch - and one solid colour - no trying to swirl (though I always think every time that it's possible). Colour first, scent second. No swirls.


ETA: Hubby just stopped home for Lunch from work (still driving my truck until insurance decides what to do with his work truck), and brought with him some Lye for me! Am I lucky or what? I shall soap now... because that's what I want to do.


----------



## navigator9

reinbeau said:


> LOL!  Reminds me of the first time I used my Willow Way tube mold - poured the soap in and then proceeded to pick it up without holding the base.  You should have hears the screams - maybe you did - 38 ounces of raw soap batter all over the floor.....



38 ounces? Ouch, that hurts! I hate to waste expensive ingredients. I can gift the soap to a friend who won't mind what it looks like. But 38 ounces on the floor..... I would have sat down and cried. Wah!


----------



## JustBeachy

Really like that Anise/Lavender bar. Great looking soap.


----------



## Consuela

Thank you ! 

Now in other news..........

Mucho freaking respecto for all you talented, patient, loving people who manage a piping bag on a regular basis. Serious all the respect guys. Because I don't think I will EVER do that again. 

So my mother in law loves Japanese cherry blossom. It's her favourite. So for Christmas I thought I'd make her a nice soap with a piped top. 

I don't think I've ever touched more seized raw soap, messed around with a piping tip, and had more of a disastrous evening than tonight. 

Either I wasn't meant to soap tonight, or, piping just isn't for me. 

After the first bit of batter seized I smoooooshled it into moulds. Bit was still left with a soap that needed a good inch or two of top. 

So, I sacrificed the other batter I had ready to be soaped, and tinted it pink with red clay, poured that fragrance oil, stirred and literally sat and watched it until it got to the right consistency for Piping. Then I rushed my pants off and pipped the top. Just as I was finishing the little bit in the pot seized right up. Managed to get two layers. Now whether that top sticks to the first layer I'll know tomorrow......

This whole ordeal took me nearly 2 hours from start to finish. 

Then I thought that since I had my oils ready for salt soap, I'd get that done. 

Also seizure. So also smooshed  into mould, followed by a minor  volcano where I threw my hands up and said f*** it. Obviously with a smile because what else can you do? 

So, hopefully things turn out better on the inside than they look on the outside. And I'm done for the night. That's it. All done.


----------



## MarisaJensen

Consuela said:


> Thank you !
> 
> Now in other news..........
> 
> Mucho freaking respecto for all you talented, patient, loving people who manage a piping bag on a regular basis. Serious all the respect guys. Because I don't think I will EVER do that again.
> 
> So my mother in law loves Japanese cherry blossom. It's her favourite. So for Christmas I thought I'd make her a nice soap with a piped top.
> 
> I don't think I've ever touched more seized raw soap, messed around with a piping tip, and had more of a disastrous evening than tonight.
> 
> Either I wasn't meant to soap tonight, or, piping just isn't for me.
> 
> After the first bit of batter seized I smoooooshled it into moulds. Bit was still left with a soap that needed a good inch or two of top.
> 
> So, I sacrificed the other batter I had ready to be soaped, and tinted it pink with red clay, poured that fragrance oil, stirred and literally sat and watched it until it got to the right consistency for Piping. Then I rushed my pants off and pipped the top. Just as I was finishing the little bit in the pot seized right up. Managed to get two layers. Now whether that top sticks to the first layer I'll know tomorrow......
> 
> This whole ordeal took me nearly 2 hours from start to finish.
> 
> Then I thought that since I had my oils ready for salt soap, I'd get that done.
> 
> Also seizure. So also smooshed  into mould, followed by a minor  volcano where I threw my hands up and said f*** it. Obviously with a smile because what else can you do?
> 
> So, hopefully things turn out better on the inside than they look on the outside. And I'm done for the night. That's it. All done. View attachment 10699



OMG, it's just beautiful!


----------



## grumpy_owl

The soapy thing I did today was to get massive soap envy. Beautiful bars, Consuela!


----------



## houseofwool

Today, I am planning on making a tangerine and grapefruit scented soap that has lots of embeds. Fiddly thing to make but it smells scrumptious.


----------



## Consuela

grumpy_owl said:


> The soapy thing I did today was to get massive soap envy. Beautiful bars, Consuela!




Awh thanks, though I must admit. I like the look of the bar but I'm terrifies the piped top is going to separate. 

Any tips on making is stick? Other than "pipe sooner" lol.


----------



## Consuela

Wow. Triple post! Sorry guys!


----------



## Consuela

And again..


----------



## Jstar

Gorgeous soaps!

I dont think there is anything you can do at this point if those tops start to separate...they look pretty solid to me tho..Id just leave them alone so they can harden really well.

I myself have not been able to do any soapy things..somehow managed to dislocate my shoulder..or something..not sure what it is, but feels like it's going to pop right out of there..can't lift it or move it behind my back or anything...guh..have to break down and find a dr to see :-(


----------



## Consuela

Oh shoot!! Better for sure get it checked and see what the heck is going on then you can get back to soaping! 

I had the worst leg cramp this morning, woke me up instantly and took a few minutes to massage out. I'lli miss the baby kicks but not the leg cramps!! Drinking more water, I'll see if that helps. 

Most of them are stuck good but there's the odd one that concerns me. Oh well, lesson learned. Move even faster!

I also have a drs appointment this afternoon so perhaps I'll soap this evening.


----------



## grumpy_owl

Yikes, Jani, take care! You have to protect your stick-blending arm. Today I made mulberry-scented soap (NG does the fragrance). Didn't accelerate at all although the reviews claimed it would. I printed out labels and packaged up a butt-ton of soaps for shops and orders. They are sitting out looking all tidy and pretty. Proud soap mama tonight.


----------



## goji_fries

Looked at the dishes again. Is it bad that one is growing a beard?


----------



## Meganmischke

Boy can I relate to that^^ I have been in bed with a sinus infection.  I'm the only one in the house that actually does them. I have mount dishmore spreading from the sink to the counter. 

I was going to do my soap challenge tonight but that can't happen without any space to work.


----------



## houseofwool

The last few days, I have been setting up quickbooks. 

We had our last show of the season over the weekend and it was our best yet. I am thrilled with how well this year has gone for us.


----------



## rogue

goji_fries said:


> Looked at the dishes again.




 I have the same issue. Cannot train the cat to wash dishes. Sigh.

I have done nothing but labels, labels, labels. Oh yeah labels. Drop off for Xmas show T minus 7 days. Cat can't work the printer either.


----------



## DWinMadison

I made swirling combs. 2 for me and 2 for a friend.


----------



## jules92207

I keep cleaning the kitchen and doing dishes thinking I might do some soaping...it hasn't happened yet. I guess I am waiting for my BB orders before I commit to something. 

I have been making labels of all the soaps I have made so I can just copy and paste to a sheet when I need one.


----------



## JuneP

Not much today - just went to Costco to buy a couple of big bottles of Olive Oil, and put in two orders, one at Wholesale Supplies, where I thought I had put in an order days ago, only to find my stuff still in the cart!. Then ordered a few things from BB. Since I can't have enough CP soap made in time for Christmas, I ordered four lbs of  BB Shea butter Melt and Pour and a couple of pounds of their  premier clear Melt and Pour to make some embeds with my new raspberry embed mold.

 June


----------



## RhondaJ

I bottled some liquid soap and cut a loaf of aloe and bentonite clay unscented soap.


----------



## Sagebrush

Been too busy selling my soapy things to make and/or post about soapy things lately. I've done three craft fairs so far this season (my best being a two-day show this past weekend) and have one left. I've met a couple other very nice fellow soapers at these shows (in fact, I haven't met a mean one yet!). And I made a sign-up sheet for an email newsletter I'm going to start, so I'd better start working on that!


----------



## navigator9

Made some "Salted Caramel" soap, with BBs Chipotle Caramel. I couldn't smell any chipotle, but lots of caramel. I put some large grains of sea salt on top. It smells really good, and it's making me hungry.

Oh yeah, and I cleaned the garage so I wouldn't feel so guilty about spending so much time soaping and not enough cleaning! So that was soap related, too.


----------



## grumpy_owl

Nice to know the BB Salted Caramel smells as yummy as it sounds, navigator! Not that I can order anything from BB because the order I placed on Nov. 11 is still being packed, according to the web site. So all the Christmas soaps I owe clients and shops will be last-minute scramble work from me.
Still, making a list, Santa style .... <salted caramel, and CHECK>


----------



## jules92207

^^^Yup, adding that one to my list.


----------



## AMyers

Not much today.  I didn't post yesterday because it was a busy day, soaping and otherwise!  I made a batch of GM soap, and my second attempt at a swirl (like the GC challenge from this month).  The GM was still warm this morning, so they'll both wait until after we return from our TG travel. Hopefully they both turn out well enough to be gifts


----------



## jules92207

Testing a newer soap that just hit 4 weeks. It amazes me sometimes that after almost a year of soaping I still get excited about how much better my soaps are getting. This one hits the same numbers as many of my recipes if your comparing in soapcalc but something about this formula made it harder and lather better than previous recipes.

My edjumication continues... (yes, that was deliberate)


----------



## houseofwool

Oh my!  We got into the huge show!!!!  I am so nervous I could puke!  I was talking to my mom and she says that of her friends that go to these shows, she spends the least at $250.00.  Most spend significantly more.  Show attendance is around 10,000 with most spending at least a couple of hundred dollars at the vendors.  If I figure that of the 10K, half will spend around $250 each, that is still 1.25 MILLION dollars going to the vendors at this show.  If we got even .25% of those sales, we would gross over 3K.  That is a LOT of soap to make between now and the middle of April.  

I just spend $200 at NDA to replenish some EO's and I will need to place an order with soapers choice in the next few weeks...


----------



## reinbeau

Rendered 19 pounds of nice leaf lard I get for free from my neighbor up in Maine.  It's lovely stuff!  Got a new grinder last night from Bass Pro Shops, it's a cheap one, but it did a great job.


----------



## MarisaJensen

Haven't soaped today. Mainly I've been stocking up on supplies, molds, colorants, and finding the right tables.


----------



## JustBeachy

Made a batch of salt soaps to test a new scent blend and started up my experiment on whether a partial gel is possible on a soap that overheats.


----------



## jules92207

Made more champagne & pear this weekend, also made a jasmine batch as it's my oldest daughters favorite. I thought I would have it made in time for Christmas but technically it will be 4 weeks the 26th. Oops.

Also tried my hand at lotion bars. Not sure I have a great recipe yet but I didn't want it any bigger so I settled on what I had so far.


----------



## Lynnz

DWinMadison said:


> Cut a 13-bar loaf white with a swirl of green and orange.


Sounds lovely and a nice colour combo, off to see if I can see it in the pics department


----------



## Lynnz

jules92207 said:


> Made more champagne & pear this weekend, also made a jasmine batch as it's my oldest daughters favorite. I thought I would have it made in time for Christmas but technically it will be 4 weeks the 26th. Oops.
> 
> Also tried my hand at lotion bars. Not sure I have a great recipe yet but I didn't want it any bigger so I settled on what I had so far.



Oh Champagne & Pear sounds gorgeous <3


----------



## Lynnz

All I could do was dream about soap today, I have a good dozen soaps running riot in my head but little time to be making them  hope tomorrow lends me so soaping time


----------



## Susie

I made some soap in a tube Friday.  Testing it now.


----------



## lionprincess00

Made my first attempt at the spoon swirl. used spirulina the first time, and ng coconut like verbena. I'm assuming it will become plain lime. Waiting for my champagne fo to make my final spoon swirl soap. Will cut today, and I am so curious to see how it turned out!


----------



## jules92207

Lynnz said:


> Oh Champagne & Pear sounds gorgeous <3



Oh it is, my favorite now by far. I used sparkly glitter in it cause it feels like a party in a bar!


----------



## RhondaJ

I'm doing a shaving soap after reading the giant shaving soap thread! Had to give it a whirl 

I'm also making lotions and bath bombs later today...not soapy I know, but close enough lol


----------



## DWinMadison

Scored 50 lbs of lye from my "dealer" for $45 and he threw in a gallon of 50% lye solution to boot. I gotta say it was definitely a "Breaking Bad" moment when my wife came in to where I was pouring it into containers wearing my gloves, respirator and safety goggles.


----------



## DWinMadison

Also got some great buys at CoastalScents.com and BulkApothecary.com


----------



## JuneP

*Soaping chores today and yesterday*

Been working on soap recipes using the lye calculator past couple of days, as well as watching a lot more soaping videos on you tube. Our son and his family were here for Thanksgiving and headed back to L.A. yesterday, so I finally made time to move all my soap making things out of my garage studio and into the house, which meant re-arranging a lot of cupboards to make room for all my soaping tools and materials. But now I have my most immediate things in a cupboard near my range top which is on a center island surrounded with a granite counter top which will be a perfect place to do my soaping.  The range has  a very powerful venting hood, so I won't have to open a door when I mix my lye. 

It would have cost a fortune to heat the garage during the winter and I'd be always having to carry all the oils, soaps and fragrances back and forth from the house when the garage is not heated.Now I  basically have most of my soaping materials in the same general area,  except for the extra large bottles of duplicate oils which I have stored elsewhere in the kitchen or another part of the house. 

I also ordered more colorants and fragrances the past two days, and got my batch of curing soap turned today. Now it's time to get back to the soap calculator for a while; but first dinner dishes need washing.

June


----------



## DWinMadison

June, I worry about soaping on granite. Do you. I'm always afraid that a spill will etch the finish.


----------



## RhondaJ

made a big batch of LS today, and tinkered with some new recipes in the calculator


----------



## snappyllama

DWinMadison said:


> June, I worry about soaping on granite. Do you. I'm always afraid that a spill will etch the finish.



I soap on marble - so far it has held up without a problem. I do wipe up my mess immediately. Wood floors and cabinets mar quickly though. I have to watch out for that!

I'm only really worried about acids on marble/granite... my daughter left a lemon juice spill on my countertop overnight and now I have a reminder to look at until I feel like refinishing them after all the kids have all been farmed out/gone for college!


----------



## FourTowers

I checked out my newest batch of soap I made yesterday and decided to let it sit in the mold until tomorrow. It is my first attempt at colours and so far it looks pretty. I hope when I un-mold them the colours will be all through the soap.

I also watched more soap making and colouring videos on Youtube to get more ideas and techniques.


----------



## AutismArtisan

Going thru inventory, prepping for another cleaning session tomorrow. Made another drying box as some of my soaps started sweating....it got really cold here last night.

Made another batch of All purpose cleaner, for household. 2015...is going to be a cleaner, better more productive year.


----------



## KatieShephard

DWinMadison said:


> Scored 50 lbs of lye from my "dealer" for $45 and he threw in a gallon of 50% lye solution to boot. I gotta say it was definitely a "Breaking Bad" moment when my wife came in to where I was pouring it into containers wearing my gloves, respirator and safety goggles.


 
I found this hysterical!  When I soap, in my mind I'm Walt 



DWinMadison said:


> Also got some great buys at CoastalScents.com and BulkApothecary.com



What did you get at CoastalScents?  Was it soapy related?  I've only gotten makeup from there, so I'm curious.


----------



## KatieShephard

I haven't done anything soapy related in almost two weeks!  I hurt my thumb...see the doc on Thursday.  In the meantime, I'm living vicariously through all of you...so keep the pics coming


----------



## DWinMadison

KatieShephard said:


> What did you get at CoastalScents?  Was it soapy related?  I've only gotten makeup from there, so I'm curious.



Mostly EOs...half off.  10 ML bottles
Anise Seed 4.98
Ylang Ylang	EO $7.48
Basil	EO $4.98
Sandalwood $12.48
Palmarosa $4.98
Juniper Berry $4.98

As Jessie would say, "Let's make some soap, b!+(h3$!"


----------



## DWinMadison

DWinMadison said:


> Scored 50 lbs of lye from my "dealer" for $45 and he threw in a gallon of 50% lye solution to boot. I gotta say it was definitely a "Breaking Bad" moment when my wife came in to where I was pouring it into containers wearing my gloves, respirator and safety goggles.



Oh yeah, I was so pure it was blue!


----------



## cgawlik

Polished and wrapped what feels like a gazillion bars of soap, basically rebatching a liquid soap past, well maybe not rebatch but attempting to up the sf on it, in the pot diluting now (almost done), made some emulsifyed scrub, and a ton of lotion for my neighbor.. 

Now im thinking I should clean up after myself, but hey the mess will still be there in the morning right!? It's not like I have a little soap fairy or anything...


----------



## Meganmischke

KatieShephard said:


> I found this hysterical!  When I soap, in my mind I'm Walt
> 
> 
> 
> What did you get at CoastalScents?  Was it soapy related?  I've only gotten makeup from there, so I'm curious.



They also have a pretty good regular price on citric acid.  I tried to get some ca from them it said in stock and when I went to put it in the cart it said not available.  I was hoping i could grab a bunch while it was 50% off but no such luck.


----------



## Neve

I made breast milk soap for someone. And there was still extra milk so I made lotion bars with them. My first milk soap. All went well, it looks good. We were a bit surprised that it is orange though.


----------



## JustBeachy

Neve said:


> I made breast milk soap for someone. And there was still extra milk so I made lotion bars with them. My first milk soap. All went well, it looks good. We were a bit surprised that it is orange though.



Haha, that's great. Then you could use it as baby soap and feel like that kid was getting nourished both inside and out.


----------



## honeysuds

I made my first batch of "workable" HP! I've made maybe 5 batches of HP (I'm a CP girl) and have been so discouraged at how hard to mold it was. I don't mind the rustic look, but I like to layer colors and do simple designs so I had to figure this out. Turns out all I needed to do was increase water and not overcook! Feeling the HP love now.


----------



## rogue

Just got my FO package from NG and done "sniff testing" to determine what I want to do. Other than 2 men's dupe fragrances I got Carmel cream, fresh strawberries, gourmet chocolate, & chocolate orchid. I was obviously hungry when I was shopping 
The chocolate orchid reminds me of some of the Tokyo Milk fragrances I've come across in the past. Dying to test it!!!


----------



## Ruthie

After school yesterday I collected money from 2 commercial accounts and delivered more soap to them.  Got orders from 2 people who teach/work at DH's school and he will deliver and collect for those today.  Life is good.    More money to spend on soaping stuff!


----------



## mintle

whoa, I have just made 4 layered cp christmas soap in a slab mold. i hope the layers are +/-  even and neat when I unmold (was not successful with that on previous occasions, with the results unintentionally being closer to itp swirl ). 
scented with vanilla, applejack and lemongrass/may chang blend. before pouring each another layer i have put the mold into the oven (40 degrees C) which helped them to settle down. will post results when its done, I'm so excited, I just can't hide it!


----------



## grumpy_owl

I got professional photos taken of my soaps!  I'm doing a skills exchange with a writer/photographer. I edit his manuscript; he takes glamour shots of my soapy babies. He's the one who took the pic of my tattoos I use as my avatar.


----------



## JustBeachy

Nice! Who said barter was dead.


----------



## Lbrown123

Rogue I got the chocolate Orchid and did a test batch a month ago. I really like the scent! Still strong, darkens a lot but soaped great! I am gifting a few for Christmas. Hope you like it! I also got Honey Bunny. I will test that over the school break for Christmas IF I ever get my bucket of cocoanut oil in from Bulk Apothecary. I have been trying small batches of shaving soap for Hubby for Christmas gift. Waiting for the things I ordered for now and planning colors for my samples I am going to test soon.


----------



## biarine

I made 2 pounds batch of 100 percent castile soap 2 weeks ago ( hot process) . I coloured them with spitulina to make it green and the combination of patchouli, frankincense, ylang ylang and jasmine essential oil for the scent, smell heavenly.


----------



## janzo

Made two batches of salt bars and a batch of 100% coconut oil soap, used lavender and Amber fragrance, great smell.


----------



## JuneP

DWinMadison said:


> June, I worry about soaping on granite. Do you. I'm always afraid that a spill will etch the finish.




Thanks; but I think I'll be OK. I add the lye to the water in the sink and then set the container on the S.S. cover on my range top until ready to add to the SB. My working area has at least 4 layers of newspaper, covered with two more layers of kitchen paper towels. So far, so good. 


June


----------



## JuneP

*today's soaping activities*

Not much to report today other than needing to clean and put away my bowls, etc. from the last soaping. They've been sitting the garage sink for a couple of days because we were so busy with other things as well as spending a lot of time with  our son and daughter-in-law who were in town till yesterday. 

 I have to put away some of the new FO's and other things that arrived a couple of days ago and update my inventory list. If I have the time and the right glue, I want to glue a piece of doweling I cut to fit one of my hangers swirl hangers. 

In the past few days I did make my first swirl soap (did a hanger swirl), and got that cut, and ordered a wire cheese cutter/soap cutter after not being happy how the old wooden miter box worked. I also had a couple of small order to open. 

I hope I get around to completing my soaping "to do" list to today, since I had a horrible nights sleep and finally got to sleep at 4am and go up at 9! Needless to say, I'm running very late.  

June


----------



## reinbeau

I cut the two soaps I made over the weekend - the tall skinny is Laura's Bastile, my sister asked me for it, scented with a rose FO that has rose essential oil in it, and the darker round is the Egyptian rose clay/madder root bar scented with rose geranium EO.  My kitchen smells yummy!


----------



## DWinMadison

JuneP said:


> Thanks; but I think I'll be OK. I add the lye to the water in the sink and then set the container on the S.S. cover on my range top until ready to add to the SB. My working area has at least 4 layers of newspaper, covered with two more layers of kitchen paper towels. So far, so good.
> June



No, I mean I (as in me) worry about it. We have fairly new granite counters and I'm paranoid about ruining it.


----------



## snappyllama

Made another bubble bar batch and had a cat-tail-stepping-on-incident while rolling it and mushed the colors so my spiral swirl came out wonky. I'm contemplating just squishing it together to go for marble effect. A hot pink and electric blue marble effect. Right now it looks like a Dr. Seuss egg...


----------



## xraygrl

Today I cut the Black Raspberry Vanilla that I made yesterday. I did my first hanger swirl and I love the way they turned out.  

 Also right now I have a batch in my crockpot that is going to scented with Monkey Farts  swirled with yellow, orange and green.


----------



## Neve

Mmm...   I LOVE my black raspberry vanilla soap. 




xraygrl said:


> Today I cut the Black Raspberry Vanilla that I made yesterday. I did my first hanger swirl and I love the way they turned out.
> 
> Also right now I have a batch in my crockpot that is going to scented with Monkey Farts  swirled with yellow, orange and green.


----------



## Consuela

Today I'm off to get coconut oil because I feel like soaping. Made some shampoo bars the other day, we were getting low so I'm replenishing. 

Don't know what kind of soap I'll make today, we'll see once I see what I have for oils.

----

ETA: I made three batches of soap today: 

Spearmint & Eucalyptus (and did what I thought might turn out to be a butterfly swirl - though I didn't do it the way that it's traditionally done (with two bars, mirror image of each other, beside each other to make the butterfly. I tried to butterfly right in each bar... so we'll see how THAT turns out! If nothing else, I just hope it looks nice.) But now I kick myself, I should have used some alkanet root to throw some purple in there....

Cedarwood, Fir Needle & Juniper - because this is one of my favourite combinations, and I haven't made it in a while. Super fine ground oatmeal, and french green clay to colour it. 

And lastly.... I soaped with "Oak Barrel Cider" from NDA today and it smells SUPER appley (which is actually quite nice. I like it a lot better in the soap, than OOB). At first I wasn't going to use it, because I have a FO that I love for appley soaps - but I think this one replaces that... only downside is absolutely no time for swirling - so it's layered. Oh well. We'll see how it looks when it's cut.


----------



## rogue

I am chomping at the bit for my Columbus oil delivery to come today. Want to try insane 20color swirly bar (acid swirl?) I've seen and it in a salt bar which seems crazy. Contemplating how much coffee I'm going to need to pull this off.


----------



## xraygrl

Consuela your soaps sound wonderful!


----------



## JuneP

*Unmolded today*

Today was a day for Christmas shopping with a couple of friends for some disadvantaged kids in our town, so the only soaping thing I did today was un-mold my first feathered mantra swirl. I did an end cut but it's too soft yet, so that will have to wait another day or so. 

June


----------



## JustBeachy

closest I got to soapy things today was this forum and mailing a bunch of packages out with soaps to friends and family. Well and the shower i took earlier.


----------



## jules92207

I have been wrapping soaps all week and gave some to all my co-workers today. Also placed an order for some new colors and a few scents from WSP. Need to watch more soap making videos to decide what I want to do for the swap now!


----------



## snappyllama

I'm now halfway done with Christmas goodies: put up Emulsified Sugar Scrubs, Lip Balms, and Lippy Scrubs. On recommendation of the fine folks here, I tried out blending BB Champagne and BB Anjou Pear FO in the sugar scrub... LOVE IT! I really like those scents separately, but wowza do they smell good combined!

I'm not super happy with my lip balm flavor though... Horchatta from NG.  It seems really weak at 2%.

My lippy scrub used BB Cucumber & Melon flavor. It's very fresh and different without being overpowering.

I still need to make some body butters, more bath bombs, and more sugar scrubs... I really want to try out the candy cane scrub but realized that my daughter brought home bizarre candy cane flavors (bacon, siracha and pickle).  I'm just glad I noticed before I accidentally ate one off the tree. Ewww.


----------



## Ruthie

Yesterday I delivered my biggest yet wholesale order: $171!  I have one more to wrap and label and deliver this weekend.  Then I can get back to the fun part:  MAKING soap!  

But I have a task ahead of me, too.  BB discontinued their Hollyberry scent.  Can't understand that, as everyone loves it!  So I'll be off looking for something similar.  I could have sold double that one if I'd had the f.o.  What is that helpful site?  fragrance finder or something like that?


----------



## Susie

Supervised my son making a soap totally of his own recipe, with his own EO blend, from his own imagination.  He did need a lesson in the importance of mise en place, but he learned quickly when he added the wrong oil and had to do it over.  I stayed out of it.  I am hoping he likes making soap enough I will have someone to make me soap when I am too old to hold the stickblender.


----------



## reinbeau

I made labels and shrink wrapped soaps for Christmas sales and sold soap at the studio as well as at the local farm stand.  I just love my new labels, makes it fun, instead of a chore.  World's worst photographer, but here they are


----------



## JustBeachy

Those look great Ann.


----------



## grumpy_owl

Oh, my stars, those are lovely! What I did today was make my first salt soap, inspired by Obsidian! Yes, I blame her!


----------



## JustBeachy

grumpy_owl said:


> Oh, my stars, those are lovely! What I did today was make my first salt soap, inspired by Obsidian! Yes, I blame her!




And another one joins the Salt Minions.


----------



## xraygrl

Reinbeau, your labels are lovely! 

 No soap for me today...but I did 25 handmade cards for my dh's coworkers. (paper crafting is my other hobby)


----------



## hlee

I made a  tiny batch tonight. 65% lard, 15% OO, 15%CO  and 5% castor with carrot, coconut milk, honey , with almond FO. This is the  largest % of lard I have ever used in a batch and also the tiniest batch I have ever made.
 I just felt like playing.


----------



## jules92207

I made a really nice body butter with some patchouli and a citrus blend. I really need to make some more shampoo bars.


----------



## JustBeachy

I made a tall and skinny mold. Then had to make a soap in it, for scientific purposes, really   So I made one of my oatmeal soaps.


----------



## jules92207

...For scientific purposes, of course! Lol!


----------



## rainycityjen

Not today, but this week:

1. Tested six previously-untested soaps. I made them 4-8 months ago and had only tested them when fresh. Found them all to be more squeaky than I like.  Face-palming ... can't believe my base recipe has been deficient this whole time. I've been making soap for a year and I still feel like a total rookie.

2. Made a beer soap using the beer-syrup method. Reduced 24 ounces of beer down to just 4 oz! I shouldn't have reduced it that far, since I then had to reconstitute with distilled water anyway. I put it in a high-lard recipe and was surprised but not unhappy that my dark batter cured into a light khaki-colored soap. Scented with a combo of orange EO and SOS "Guy Vanilla Tobacco." Smells amazing right now, even with that new beer-funk smell.

3. Made a quickie batch of whipped body lotion with shea, almond, apricot, and lavender EO for Christmas gifts. I'm not a lotion maker at all but I love whipping up cold oil into big fluffy peaks.


----------



## Consuela

jules92207 said:


> I made a really nice body butter with some patchouli and a citrus blend. I really need to make some more shampoo bars.



Mmmm...Orange and Patchouli is one of my favourites!


----------



## jules92207

Consuela said:


> Mmmm...Orange and Patchouli is one of my favourites!



I think this is the closest I have come to a dupe of Karma from Lush. Its not IT, but similar. I mixed fresh mango, orange peel and mandarin myrrh with patchouli. All from Brambleberry. I really like it!


----------



## osso

I took such a loooooong break from soaping while pregnant. I've been cleaning out the soap cabinet and just ordered some fresh oils and supplies. Can't wait to make a batch!


----------



## Consuela

jules92207 said:


> I think this is the closest I have come to a dupe of Karma from Lush. Its not IT, but similar. I mixed fresh mango, orange peel and mandarin myrrh with patchouli. All from Brambleberry. I really like it!



Just a hint: Lemongrass, Pine, Lavender, Orange & Patchouli - those are listed in different descriptions of their different Karma products 

I don't know the correct proportions but you could experiment with those to get the correct scent you want ...

ETA: I should add that they don't list ALL of those in ALL of the Karma products....but after having read all the descriptions for the products, those are the scents I've pieced together  They use wording like "And we use Pine & Patchouli" then in another "Lemongrass Lavender & Pine" etc.... SO...based on ALL the karma products - those are the oils I've deduced that they use.


----------



## honeysuds

This week, I did 2 rebatch loaves with some old soap. I actually like rebatching, gives me a chance to be creative with something that isn't being used much or is perhaps visually plain/ugly. 

Two days ago I made my first loaf of CP yogurt soap which thanks to the cold weather did this partial gel thing and gave me a crazy-cool gel ring pattern. Planning to reattempt this in an HP version.

Today I did a coconut milk gingerbread HP loaf, used 1/2 coconut milk for water, added molasses, ginger, cinnamon, cloves in both powder and essential oil form. It came out amazing, quite proud at how my HP journey is going.


----------



## Ruthie

I woke up early to find a text asking for 25 more bars to be delivered to my friend's coffee shop.  I just took her 57 bars on Tuesday!  She has about cleaned me out- and that is a good thing!  Waking up early is a good thing, too, as I have to wrap and label one batch (OMH) and I'll still be able to deliver it this morning.  I have a special order to deliver to another commercial account, too.  It also needs to be wrapped.

Hopefully the business will then settle down.  I haven't kept up, so I need to inventory everything.  Then I need to make LOTS of soap!  (And that is the BEST thing of all!)


----------



## houseofwool

Ruthie said:


> Yesterday I delivered my biggest yet wholesale order: $171!  I have one more to wrap and label and deliver this weekend.  Then I can get back to the fun part:  MAKING soap!
> 
> But I have a task ahead of me, too.  BB discontinued their Hollyberry scent.  Can't understand that, as everyone loves it!  So I'll be off looking for something similar.  I could have sold double that one if I'd had the f.o.  What is that helpful site?  fragrance finder or something like that?




Congrats on the order!


----------



## maya

That is an awesome order! I am changing up my photography on Etsy for my tinctures. Then I am packing up some stuff to take to a store I have product at, changing it all out, then doing an art show at that store, then going to a friends house that she is hosting a white elephant (I don't know why she called it that, she doesn't seem to know what that means.) Hopefully selling bunches of soap and then going home. The store work goes from 5-8 and the friends party (for me) from 8:30 til 11 pm. so well see how it goes. Wish me luck!


----------



## Consuela

Cut some soaps! (I usually do the first cut, then give the soap a few days and clean them up. So don't mind some of the cheesecake-like-knife-bits)

So I did a Spearmint & Eucalyptus (request of the hubby) - this is the swirly one. 
Oak Barrel Cider (from NDA) which I might call something else... - It's the red one with the white top
Lemon Sandalwood (another request of the hubby) - with some poppyseed-age going on.


----------



## boyago

maya said:


> , then going to a friends house that she is hosting a white elephant (I don't know why she called it that, she doesn't seem to know what that means.)



Is it possible you're misunderstanding her?  Cause if she hosting an actual elephant that is white it would be flippin AWESOME!

I have been going a little nuts with the soapmaking (for me) the last few days.  I did a big batch of my favorite base with a new (to me) technique and flubbed it, frustrated with that I entertained my cola obsession and made a smaller batch with a cola water replacement and went further entertaining silly ideas and made a couple test soaps to test the idea that castor as supper fat has an effect on lather.  Then I moved onto shaving stuff made a 4th generation of my shave soap, did a bunch of research on aftershaves and balms, tested one simple aftershave with the ingredients I had and spent a lot of time looking at various shaving accessories.
Also spent a bunch of time looking for a good EO website with information on sensitizing EOs to help me with my stuff.  Then after trolling the forum archives forever I finally boned up and bought the supporting membership. 
Today I am going to see if the outside is still there buy some gift certs and come home to give that failed effect another go.


----------



## snappyllama

Whew, I finished up with homemade presents in the St. Nick of time (relatives coming to stay tomorrow). Whipped Body Butter, More Bombs, and Melting Snowman Bath Truffles (put some fizz in those for dramatic effect) are made, labeled and wrapped.

The eyes and nose are M&P.


----------



## xraygrl

Today I did a cp soap with a eucalyptus/spearmint EO blend. White base with green and blue swirls.  I tried to do a spoon swirl in the mold, but I am not sure how it will turn out. I think I should've stuck with a hanger swirl. LOL!  It's gelling right now, and I"m hoping I can cut it before I leave for work in the morning.


----------



## jules92207

Really wanted to make some soap this weekend but the reality of the season has kicked my butt. Only thing I have accomplished is labeling, wrapping, and shipping. I guess I will just wait till I get all my sample colors Christmas eve.


----------



## bbr

I just made a batch of shave soap that included kokum butter, only to find out halfway through that the kokum butter I thought I ordered didn't exist. 

After I freaked out, found a good sub that I HAD (went with mango butter), and finished the batch, I found my kokum butter... It had rolled under my rack, dang it. 

At least I know I'm not crazy....


----------



## houseofwool

Today I got a text from my sister that the local brewery that sells soaps made from their beers will be reordering soon. I have none in stock because I wasn't sure how they would sell. Tonight I made 48 bars of brown ale soap.


----------



## SA-Soaper

I am a newbie and experimented with different EO. Yesterday took my dog to parlour for bath and shave and handed groomer my homemade soap and requested that they use it. We have big flee and tick problem as Im staying on farm. Got a big eye brow from groomer. Fetched my dog few hours later and groomer threw me with so many questions about what poison does it contain, because she was clearly surprised with results killing every single flee and tick without them even have to remove them and how soft his hair was afterwards. She was so surprised to hear all natural with EOs only. Long story short - order for bars in new year, and I gifted her with bar I gave her to use on my dog. Now I need to remake it asap!


----------



## Ruthie

SA-Soaper said:


> I am a newbie and experimented with different EO. Yesterday took my dog to parlour for bath and shave and handed groomer my homemade soap and requested that they use it. We have big flee and tick problem as Im staying on farm. Got a big eye brow from groomer. Fetched my dog few hours later and groomer threw me with so many questions about what poison does it contain, because she was clearly surprised with results killing every single flee and tick without them even have to remove them and how soft his hair was afterwards. She was so surprised to hear all natural with EOs only. Long story short - order for bars in new year, and I gifted her with bar I gave her to use on my dog. Now I need to remake it asap!



Great!  And great for your puppy, too!  

And I HAVE to ask:  Is the SA for San Antonio?  I lived in that area for 20 years.


----------



## osso

Consuela said:


> Cut some soaps! (I usually do the first cut, then give the soap a few days and clean them up. So don't mind some of the cheesecake-like-knife-bits)
> 
> So I did a Spearmint & Eucalyptus (request of the hubby) - this is the swirly one.
> Oak Barrel Cider (from NDA) which I might call something else... - It's the red one with the white top
> Lemon Sandalwood (another request of the hubby) - with some poppyseed-age going on.



Such pretty soaps!


----------



## Ruthie

We survived the CHRISTmas rush.  Between my super salesman hubby and my commercial accounts, I was wiped out (both physically and product-wise.)  My two larger commercial accounts are learning, and both have already ordered "their" soaps to restock.  Yesterday I finished making those and they are now resting in the molds.  Today I will unmold and let them sit a few days before cutting.

Now there is time to play!  I started experimenting with a heart column mold from WSP.  I had gotten some m & p to use in it.  I only colored the soap for it (no scent.)  It unmolded successfully and that brings me such pleasure!  Time to melt more m & p and fill it again.  Maybe I should have ordered more than one of these, but it seems the one they are showing now must be a bigger size.  It says 2" and this one is more like 1 1/4".  I'm gonna get several of these columns made then try my hand at embedding.  So far the only embedding I have done is curls of alkanet purple.  I had air pockets and the purple bled.


----------



## Lbrown123

It rained ALL DAY yesterday so I made SOAP and lots of it! I filled every soap mold that I had! Teakwood and Cardamon for my honey. Lemongrass for my Aunt, bamboo and white grapefruit for a sick friend, my herbal soap for me, tried the Sweet Orange Chili Pepper sample I had. So Much Fun! It was still raining, so I cleaned up. It was still raining then I clipped my dog.  More rain.... Opened a bottle of wine.... More rain.....another bottle


----------



## Mellifera

I made 72 bars of my most popular soap, Malka (a salt/Dead Sea Salt soap with pink clay, scented with geranium and bergamot), 50 lbs of my second most popular soap, Lavender Goat Milk (just what it sounds like... with a nice purple swirl for fun), and 72 bars of my third most popular soap, Morning Mint (a salt soap with rosemary and peppermint essential oils). 

The 50 lbs (or a bit more) was in my new 25 lb For Craft's Sake molds, something I want to post and ask others about. The 72 bar batches were in my Bramble Berry slab molds with dividers. They're my go-to molds for salt soaps, because I know I would mess up the cutting time if I tried to do loaves. And I hate wasted batches...

The day before I made 25 pounds of Kitchen Hands (goat milk, coffee, calendula, with citrus essential oils) and 25 pounds of a new, as yet unnamed soap that's all about the calendula and citrus with a hint of mint. It will be a new, spring time soap. It's uncolored, so a fresh, sunshine yellow from the essential oils and calendula. I'm very happy with it!

The holidays wiped out my stock, so I'm (obviously) replenishing. Next will be body butter batches, then liquid soap, and lip balm. I figure I have three or four more days of intense work before the real vacation comes!


----------



## houseofwool

How do you like the 25 pound molds. I am looking at getting one because I cannot keep up with production making 48 bars at a time.


----------



## Mellifera

houseofwool said:


> How do you like the 25 pound molds. I am looking at getting one because I cannot keep up with production making 48 bars at a time.



I've used them twice, and so far, so good. On the one hand, they don't seem to need insulating--my milk soap cracked on top, and then cooled and was smooth. This is in a basement workshop that is always cool, and I opened a window last night and turned on a fan, just to make sure they didn't overheat. 

The bars that result are big--about 5.5 ounces before curing with a 1 inch cut (3.5 inches X 2.5 inches I think). I like my bars on the big side, so that's fine with me. On the other hand, that means with each of them, I'm getting about 70 bars (there are always end cuts that aren't full bars). I can make the recipe a bit larger, and still be within the lining, but I'm not going to get more than 8 bars.

I'm thinking that after using them for a few weeks, when I'm totally sure... I'll get two more.  That will let me make 2 50 lb batches pretty easily--about 150 soaps. I really want next year's holiday season to be less rushed than this. I hate running out of product (especially product that needs to cure...) before the season is done!


----------



## jules92207

Watching swirl videos for inspiration. Got my neons in and thinking I might do a lilac or black raspberry vanilla.  Still need to make some shampoo bars and a few batches to replenish my favorites after the holidays.

This holiday has wiped me out physically & emotionally, its been tough getting motivated to soap actually. Might get a batch in tonight though.


----------



## Dahila

Does sugar scrub counts?


----------



## DeeAnna

Yes, Dahlia, they do! I'll share my latest scrub story -- I made version III of my emulsified sugar scrub a few days ago and have been trying it out. I'm trying to tweak the amount of emulsifier so just the right amount of fat is left on the skin to feel like a nice lotion. I think I've finally found the sweet spot. What's been fun is that this recipe has lard in it. With gentle daily use, my hangnails, cracked calluses, and rough skin are truly much better this winter, and I'm thinking that lard is a big reason why. I'm adding pink clay to the scrub with the hope of getting a pale coral pink color. About 1% by weight of the scrub base (meaning everything minus the sugar) seems about right -- maybe a wee bit less might be even prettier.

I tried out an end cut of my latest batch of "River Belle" soap today. I scented it with Fresh Cut Roses FO from Nature's Garden. I've never thought I cared too much for florals, but by golly this soap doesn't smell too bad now that it's cured out. At first ... um ... well, I really really was turned off by the smell, but I've learned to not get too picky about the scent of an uncured soap. The smell and the lather of my soaps change so much in the first few weeks. Now the scent is a very pleasant rosy floral -- it's definitely not a sicky sour "cheap perfume" floral. Even my dear manly-man husband showered with the sample and told me he liked the smell -- and without me asking. (!!!)

I made a small batch of "unpetroleum jelly" this afternoon and added an antiseptic EO blend to the salve. DH, other friends, and I are going to Belize in January and hope to dive in the coral reefs there. A couple of years ago, my friend Candy and I found out the hard way that cuts or scrapes from the coral often get infected with bacteria and microscopic parasites and take a long time to heal. When we both got back home to good ol' Iowa, the small scrapes we had gotten on the coral were staying itchy and inflamed -- something I'd never seen before. I researched the problem and figured out an EO blend that really worked to heal these injuries -- and also helps heal minor landlubber owies like rose thorn stickers, splinters, inflamed hangnails, and stuff like that.


----------



## JuneP

*Soaping yesterday and today*

The only thing I did today was to work on a new CP recipe and spend a couple of hours making pate and having dinner out with the family. 

Yesterday I unpacked a new order and went to Lowes hardware to buy a large sheet of corrugated plastic to make some molds, and purchased a fondant mat to use as a liner in soap mold, at Michael's using my 50% off coupon.

 My new one pound silicone mold was in that order as well as a few fragrances. I only ordered a small size of couple of them and now I wish I had ordered a larger size of the cucumber melon. I love it! The mango one is nice but quite sweet, so I may add a bit of something to it to tone down the sweetness a bit. Any ideas?

 I also had rosemary and lavender in that order, and I have on hand, sweet orange EO, lemon grass EO, and a citrus EO mixture, basil EO, frankincense EO and Sandlewood EO and the only other non very sweet FO's I have are Energy, Black Raspberry Vanilla, and Oatmeal honey which doesn't seem like a likely mixer for the mango scent.

Right now our son and family are in town until New Years day, so soaping will have to wait till they head back to California. Tomorrow I'll get these new oils cataloged and put away; and work out the pattern for the new coro plastic molds I want to make. The first one I make is the tally skinny one;but first I need to find out the dimensions of the commercial ones.

June


----------



## rogue

I tested out my colour switching micas today since I totally killed a 5lb batch that accelled on me  I just found out that my groovy little micas are cp stable & I use them in nail polish. Mfgr states ok to use in all body care.


----------



## houseofwool

I am in the process of switching to Quickbooks, so pretty much the whole day spent fiddling with the set up. Blech!


----------



## SA-Soaper

Ruthie said:


> Great!  And great for your puppy, too!
> 
> And I HAVE to ask:  Is the SA for San Antonio?  I lived in that area for 20 years.



No its for South Africa


----------



## MarisaJensen

Shredded my coffee soap last night, it just wasn't right. Perhaps it was the type of coffee I used so I'm trying to save it with a bit of E/O. 

Umolded, cut and beveled some soap. 

Started my plans for 2015 and scale broke so now I have to find a replacement.


----------



## Ruthie

SA-Soaper said:


> No its for South Africa



Well, I was hoping!  But that is cool, too!

I've made heart embeds and hope to get them in some rose scented soap today.  It will be my last batch I make until I get to Sam's for more olive oil.  Trying to talk hubby into going today or tomorrow.  But even if he agrees, it will be my next-to the last batch until my castor comes from WSP.  I do have a 3 loaves to cut and 2 more to wrap and label.


----------



## grumpy_owl

Made another batch of coconut soap because my first was ugly. This one uses 100 percent coconut water in place of distilled, and I pressed grated curls of a white soap that ended up without scent onto the top, so it looks like it's covered in sugared coconut. My step-sister loves coconut and will appreciate it, I hope.
Also made a batch of chocolate mint tea-time soap with MP tea-time thingies pressed into the minty top--clocks, tea cups, tea pots, cupcakes, biscuits and cookie jars. So cute. It's gelling now.
And for once I washed everything right away!


----------



## houseofwool

We got a huge order today, 80ish bars of soap plus lotions and bath teas...  Time to relabel because this customer isa private label customer. 

My sister and I are completely stunned by how well this year has gone.


----------



## Ruthie

houseofwool said:


> We got a huge order today, 80ish bars of soap plus lotions and bath teas...  Time to relabel because this customer is a private label customer.
> 
> My sister and I are completely stunned by how well this year has gone.



Congrats!  Doesn't it feel good?!  My Hubby is my salesman.  He has the gift of gab and uses it to sell for me.  He sold so much right before Christmas that I'm out of almost everything.  He not only sells direct but played a big part in getting my 3 commercial accounts.

I'm guessing many will be online today with WSP's big sale going on.  Me, I was in need of too many things and remembering how frustrating it is when what I must have is sold out.  So I ordered last week and it was shipped yesterday.  I need to get other obligations (like getting Christmas stuff down out of my classroom) taken care of so when my order arrives I can MAKE SOAP!


----------



## houseofwool

250 pounds of oils were delivered today. My UPS guy must hate me!


----------



## jules92207

I made a swirling tool!


----------



## JuneP

*Mold project*

Today I made a small, one pound mold using some of the  the coroplastic I bought  at Lowe's hardware the other day. Tomorrow I'll use the same sheet to made a few dividers for my two pound and larger mold. I realized after I made the cuts and folds, that I didn't make it a bit bigger as I had planned, even though I measure right! The original silicone one is only 4" long, so I thought if I made it 4 1/2" long that would still give me 4 bars after trimming the ends. Unfortunately I found out that because of the thickness of the material, I should have made it closer to 5" long to get it to measure out 4 1/2".

Yesterday I bought a right angle ruler, to make measuring for  new mold patterns go a lot  easier and faster. Tomorrow I'll try to make a small, tall skinny mold, big enough for just 5 bars of soap.

June


----------



## rainycityjen

Experimented with Usnea lichen as a colorant. Infused it in oils via crockpot and also put it in lye, then strained it out. Right now it looks very unimpressively yellow, versus the nice light green or olivine color I was looking for. But we shall see.


----------



## Cookie

I had a huge soaping day today.......no really........I bought a potato peeler to clean up my soap and some wood skewers I am going to try some swirls with.......told ya I had a big day.......I spent about $3.50........:crazy::wave::clap:
Oh, and I looked at my curing soap and counted weeks......


----------



## Ruthie

Made my last batch til my WSP order gets here.  It shipped on Monday and should be here Friday.  So I trimmed, wrapped and labeled some soaps.  We do what we can to stay soapy-busy.


----------



## DeeAnna

I had no intention of ordering anything for a while. 

But since y'all brought it to my attention, I just had to take a peek at the WSP sale. And of course that got me interested in placing an order for some items I've been wanting even though I'd resolved to wait for a bit. But WSP didn't have some of the specific items I had on my shopping list, so I checked a few other places and found who carried the products I wanted. Just for information only, of course.

And so, even though I really had no intention of ordering anything for awhile, I placed an order at LotionCrafter anyways. 

You guys are a bad influence.   :shifty:


----------



## snappyllama

I spent waaay too much at WSP sale yesterday. It started innocently enough with "I'll just grab some SLSA and a couple of oils - that should hit the $40 minimum". It ended with "Ohhh, I can get another free FO sample if I get just $5 more". Ahem. I'm officially a FO junkie.


----------



## dneruck

Don't you need to spend over $150 to get that free FO? That's waaay over that $40 minimum lol. 

I spent way too much too and I have to ship internationally. I had what I needed in the cart way before the sale but I kept saying "let's see what else is on sale" :/


----------



## shunt2011

No soapmaking for a couple months now....but, tomorrow going to make my shave soap and work on batch (try) #5 of liquid soap.    Hopefully will make soap on Friday and Saturday.  I need to restock so much right now.  Not complaining though as it was a really good year.


----------



## Sonya-m

I had my 2nd attempt at a peacock swirl, not perfect but happy as its only my 6th batch


----------



## froggybean37

Love LOVE the colours, Sonya-m! Also - have never ordered from WSP before - what is this sale? Is it still on?


----------



## alongsoak

I'm on vacation so I'm having a soap filled week! Just cut a batch I made yesterday (first time using Dead Sea Mud) and will be whipping up a new batch today (trying out an Apple Pie fragrance. yum.). 

I love soaping. I wish I could just quit my job and soap all the time. lol :shifty:


----------



## JuneP

*Buy, spend, morning*

Spent last night and part of this morning shopping for supplies and ordering from three suppliers. I'll have several new micas and other colorants, more fragrances and other things here soon. I also ordered some Bamboo silk, kaolin clay and some oils. 

When the family heads back to California tomorrow morning, I'll catch up with things here at the house, and then decide what soap I want to make next. Today I'm making a small, 6 bar, tall, skinny, coroplastic mold.


----------



## JuneP

*Lol*



snappyllama said:


> I spent waaay too much at WSP sale yesterday. It started innocently enough with "I'll just grab some SLSA and a couple of oils - that should hit the $40 minimum". It ended with "Ohhh, I can get another free FO sample if I get just $5 more". Ahem. I'm officially a FO junkie.



I totally understand, since I did the same thing there last night. The extra items brought me into the free gift page, so I picked a glitter.


----------



## jules92207

Thought I was going to do a nice swirl tonight but instead ended up with an uncolored lilac. Also determined my husband hates lilac. Its now sitting outside.

Need to figure out a good scent to use with these colors I mixed up now...


----------



## Dahila

bucket swirl with alkanet and of course white.   It is my first of bucket swirl so I do not know if it would be good  enough to upload a pic.  I think it is a nice way of starting a New year


----------



## jules92207

Waiting impatiently to unmold my swirled soap. It's still way too soft. 

So I made my new shampoo bar.


----------



## jules92207

Also went and met a local supplier, super nice guy! Now I have a local resource for bulk lye, citric acid, palm oil, pko, shea butter, and coconut oil!


----------



## hlee

I cut two soaps I made yesterday.
 One is an orange/yuzu dropped swirl . I'm happy with the way this one looks and smells.
 The other was a black/chai tea and I tried a slab mold and sort of a peacock swirl for the first time. This one turned out ok except it is cut in chunks and they are kind of too big for me.
 I think it might have black bubbles also, not good.
 It was fun though.


----------



## xraygrl

Getting ready to make a soap with coconut water, coconut milk, and scent it with coconut fo. :smile: Going to hp this one, no color though.


----------



## lenarenee

Since returning from Christmas travels I had the house to myself for 4 glorious soapy days....except for the fact that I had only one 2 lb mold....and the waiting involved.  Looking forward to the wsp order with another mold.

 Made aloe/carrot, fir needle/euc/lav drop swirl with 3 blues, bb's blackberry sage (LOVE this fo!) purple/green/white drop swirl, bb's omh soap with added real milk, honey and oatmeal.  It stinks. Like old plastic; so I added clove eo to try to help it. We'll see.


----------



## JuneP

*Math morning*

Spent time this morning measuring my newly made coreplastic molds and figuring out the weight of oils I need for each one. Tomorrow I need to get on the lye calculator and alter my current recipes for those molds.

I also moved some things out of a kitchen area cupboard to the laundry room to make room for the new molds. Pretty soon I won't have room for kitchen pots in the cupboards which are slowly being taken over with soap supplies, tools and molds!


----------



## grumpy_owl

Mardi Gras soaps! My first mantra swirl! So much gold sparkle! It's shenanigans Sunday and I'm celebrating.


----------



## dalewaite48

I made a new soap for the upcoming Valentines day.  I think it turned out quite well.


----------



## AMyers

Ugh, nothing for almost a month!  With the holidays, my daughter being home from school, and then a death in the family (which includes my MIL arriving Wed to stay for a week), I am feeling withdrawals from soaping!  I got a fun strainer to use for mica lines, and some gorgeous silicone mats to use for texturing the outside of my soaps too!  Dying to try them.  But I'm outta OO, and have sooooo much to do to get ready for the impending invasion!


----------



## jules92207

dalewaite48 said:


> I made a new soap for the upcoming Valentines day.  I think it turned out quite well.



Dale this is beautiful! Did I see this on Pinterest? I think I must follow you.


----------



## biarine

I am planning to make a red colour and heart shape soap with geranium, rosewood and palmarosa scent for Valentine's gift


----------



## lenarenee

Blech. I burned 4 lbs of lard. I have lye water sitting on the shelf for a 5 lb recipe of soap, so I have to start again.

 I was interrupted by the renovation crew (remember the 2 week kitchen renovation....the one that started July 5th? The one that would be done by the end of July...tops..?  Yeah. Still going on. Except they don't show up for weeks at a time. And they keep making mistakes...like putting the wrong handles in the wrong place...etc. etc. etc.)  

 I thought I turned the stove to off, but apparently it was just barely close enough to High.  Lovely. This was my first "large" batch too.  Glad it was only $5.00 worth of lard.

 Now...gonna start over...and not answer the door until I'm done!


----------



## Sonya-m

I made myself a hanger swirl tool - butterfly swirl here I come


----------



## denisedh

awesome!!


----------



## boyago

I found out that my around the corner middle-eastern grocer expanded their oils section and has more of the not super exotic but more exotic than you'd find at a typical grocery store oils.  Picked up some Hazelnut and Almond but they also have some like avocado and safflower (a couple I'll have to look up).  Also noticed they are selling olive oils in gallon jugs in the $20 range.


----------



## xraygrl

Dale, that soap is so pretty! 

 Sonya, nice tool you have made there! I made one out of a hanger, but mine does not look very nice at all. Yours looks "professional grade" LOL!


----------



## Sonya-m

xraygrl said:


> Sonya, nice tool you have made there! I made one out of a hanger, but mine does not look very nice at all. Yours looks "professional grade" LOL!



thanks

Gonna make one out of a hanger too so I have a thinner rod too


----------



## snappyllama

Made my first salt bars!  I cannot wait to see how they turn out.  I used Ahoy Matey from Daystar.  Jeepers, it is a FAST mover. I definitely should have checked reviews on that one first...  The smell is lovely though so maybe it will be worth it.


----------



## biarine

I am planning to make another shampoo bar. I have 2 types of recipe  but I am looking for luxury recipe. I will be pleased if anyone can give me a  tested recipe. Thank you


----------



## Soapsense

Not soap, but made an emulsified sugar scrub for the first time, and it stayed together!


----------



## jules92207

Day Star Order:
2 ozAhoy, Matey 
8 ozToffee-Sugar Crunch 
2 ozParsley Water 
8 ozSalty Sailor 
2 ozMilk Sugar Kisses 
2 ozKazi-Kazi 

Bah! Too excited!


----------



## snappyllama

jules92207 said:


> Day Star Order:
> 2 ozAhoy, Matey
> 8 ozToffee-Sugar Crunch
> 2 ozParsley Water
> 8 ozSalty Sailor
> 2 ozMilk Sugar Kisses
> 2 ozKazi-Kazi
> 
> Bah! Too excited!



I just made some salt bars with their Ahoy, Matey.  I love the scent but be prepared... it accelerates really fast! 

Mine was a full water subbed out with CM. CO 90% 10% Castor recipe. FO added to oils before lye. I had to add some water to it just to get it mixed together. Thankfully, the salt actually seemed to loosen it up enough to get into a mold.

The kitchen smells awesome right now though!


----------



## Jaccart789

Made my version of soap queens calendula bar. The lemongrass EO is heavenly! Also some soaps I did earlier last week.


----------



## jules92207

snappyllama said:


> I just made some salt bars with their Ahoy, Matey.  I love the scent but be prepared... it accelerates really fast!
> 
> Mine was a full water subbed out with CM. CO 90% 10% Castor recipe. FO added to oils before lye. I had to add some water to it just to get it mixed together. Thankfully, the salt actually seemed to loosen it up enough to get into a mold.
> 
> The kitchen smells awesome right now though!



Good to know Snappyllama! I love their salty sailor for my salt bars but I kept reading suggestions for the ahoy matey so I just had to give it a try!


----------



## boyago

I got my stearic acid last night. I must have fallen in love with the per pound price cause today I'm staring at 8 lbs of SA wondering how many lifetimes this will last me.


----------



## jules92207

I just lost my head and proceeded to then order some more from BB today.

My name is Julie and I am addicted to fragrances.


----------



## ariella42

boyago said:


> I got my stearic acid last night. I must have fallen in love with the per pound price cause today I'm staring at 8 lbs of SA wondering how many lifetimes this will last me.


Haha, I did the same thing! Mine came a couple of days ago along with a ton of shea butter, some OO, and palm oil. I spent too much and got more product than I need, but those per pound prices are so hypnotic!

I added items to my BB cart, realized I'm spending way too much money, moved other items to my wishlist, then realized I TOTALLY "need" some product I've never used before. Perhaps eventually I'll actually place this order. I just hope it's not $800 worth of stuff when that happens :roll:


----------



## reinbeau

I made a manly man soap,  the FO is called Prime for Men, I just adore it, even if it is a bit of a racehorse.


----------



## Ruthie

dalewaite48 said:


> I made a new soap for the upcoming Valentines day.  I think it turned out quite well.



Love it, Dale.  Unfortunately mine did not turn out so pretty.  My hearts sank and that was the last of my rose fo.  Guess I'll have to decide on another scent, especially since my pink mica has finally arrived....


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat

Today I made shaving soaps...my son wanted purple so that's what I tried to do....hoping it turns out 
And I cut my pink and yellow semi swirled soap


----------



## biarine

I like the colour of your soap


----------



## jules92207

Made two batches today. A lavender and orange with some more colors and swirls which I hope will be good enough to use in a swap, and a vanilla clove soap. 

Many months ago I was trying to find a good vanilla clove blend and mixed several vanilla fos but didn't take very good notes. A couple months ago I tried my first 100% coconut oil soap and used one of those blends and love the scent. So now I have to make three batches to figure out which vanilla it was.


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat

biarine said:


> I like the colour of your soap




Thank you so much


----------



## reinbeau

I've been having fun with my Kelsei mold.  Here are some tallow lard bars scented with Prime, a very manly man scent.  I made myself a bit of a light box, but the sun didn't cooperate for me.


----------



## LunaSkye

I acknowledged my failures in making three batches of soap. They were all CP and really soft when I removed them from the molds. I cut two of them (a olive soap and a gm soap) horribly crooked. My third soap may not be as much as a fail, but I can only wonder if I used too much charcoal (1tsp for the pound).

I'll be glad for the next set of mistakes to arise as it' always a lesson learned.

Lesson learned: I had to calculate the lye amount manually when I made my GM soap. When I ran my recipe through soapcalc.net, I found that the amount of lye I used to offset the fat content from the milk equated to a 5 percent discount. My soap was accidentally SF by 10 percent.   Happy happy, joy joy!


----------



## Saponista

I cut out some clear polypropylene sheeting to line my slab mould. It's an experiment to see if I can keep reusing it instead of having to line with paper every time. Will be having a go at soaping in it tomorrow.


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat

Here's my latest soap 
Fresh poured 


24 hours later


Unmolded tonight 48 hours after pouring


----------



## jules92207

Awww snowflakes! I just bought a snowflake mold too but haven't used it yet. Those are adorable!


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat

Thank you...it holds approximately 1# of soap batter.


----------



## dillsandwitch

Over the weekend I got started on my multi wire cutter. Spent about $30 and 2 days playing with wood and hand tools. (I'm not alowed near the power tools after "the incident"    ) Just waiting on my tuning pegs to arrive so I can get the wires in. Yay no more cutting 1 peice at time


----------



## Ruthie

Selling.  A friend is looking to go all natural with her bath/body products so I've been busy on FB telling her why my soap is what she needs.  She's asked for scents (e.o. of course) so I think I'm close to a sale.  Won't be a big one, but she knows a lot of people all over the state, so it may lead to more.  

Meanwhile I NEED to make soap, but we still have no hot water in the kitchen.  City workers bent our cut off valve at the street so we could not get the water off to fix the kitchen valve.  Called them but they still have not come to do their part.  So I may relent to carrying soap dishes and washing them in the bathtub.  At present we are carrying water in a tub from the bathtub to wash dishes.


----------



## Saponista

Can you not buy a cheap electric kettle? It will only boil fairly small amounts of water but it will be so hot you can easily dilute it with cold and get lots of water hot enough to do dishes.


----------



## Wessam

My third batch... almond and olive oil... orange and cinnamon scented


----------



## Obsidian

I finally made a 100% coconut oil soap thats not a salt bar lol. I also managed to use up much of my red palm oil, hope it doesn't turn out to be a bright yellow lathered soap.


----------



## Earthen_Step

I've made batches of my 2 lowest inventory bars this week.  Also I'm coming up with a new bar to test new ingredients and essential oils I ordered for fun.  It's been a fun soap week, prepping things for the new year.


----------



## biarine

I will make my batch next month, I am waiting for my order to come. I will try to make a soap with exotic oil and butters like moringa, babassu, baobab, hemp butter, maru maru butter and sweet almond butter.


----------



## seven

made 4 loaves of confetti soap to be donated to the local cancer hospital (children's wing). their delicate skin can't stand soap with sulfates, i hope i can lessen their pain even if it's just a tiny bit.


----------



## snappyllama

What an excellent idea and kind act, Seven!


----------



## RhondaJ

I soaped 2 new scents this evening....

Sweet Bay Rose EO/FO blend from WSP -- Moves FAST!!!!! 

Abalone & Sea FO from WSP -- this one behaved pretty well. 

Can't wait to see them unmolded!


----------



## ariella42

I cut my latest batch which was scented with a cedar and saffron FO. I wanted to do a swirl, but my lye mixture was too cool, so I ended up doing layers. Not the prettiest soap, but I guess it will do.


----------



## jules92207

Opened my package from Daystar to find only half my order was shipped. Wth?!

Sent an email to find out what is going on. Hopefully she sent another package.

Bought some sunflower oil at the grocery store.


----------



## Ruthie

Saponista said:


> Can you not buy a cheap electric kettle? It will only boil fairly small amounts of water but it will be so hot you can easily dilute it with cold and get lots of water hot enough to do dishes.



I could heat water on the stove, but I'm too impatient.  I'd rather carry it.    Bless his heart, Hubby is taking off work for a while today til he gets it fixed.  Hope the city doesn't mess up their part.  Yes, we have been without hot water in the kitchen all week.  But no, we haven't been cooking really- just heating up soup or bringing home hamburgers.

I still have a container of oil measured and ready to make soap.  But this week at work has been one that has not encouraged soap making in the evening- been coming home too tired!


----------



## biarine

I just made today my hot process 100% coconut soap, I use them to wash dishes as I don't have dish washer. I know that's not a good looking soap but I love them I use it all over my house, and I scented it with fir needles essential oil.


----------



## biarine

This is the picture


----------



## seven

just unmolded a small batch of valentine themed soap. black activated charcoal base with red transparent mp heart embeds (yeah yeah, pretty standard...). wrong placement of embeds, grrrrrr.... it's still too soft to cut, but my fingers are terribly itching to do something about it. i just can't stand the look of it. hope i can survive the next few hours to just wait till it hardens a bit. i just want to do something about it... gaaaaahhhhhh.....


----------



## xraygrl

Last night I made a lavender FO soap. White base with a lavender swirl. I didn't have any lavender/purple colorant so I just used UM Blue, and an FDC red color. I should have used more UM blue, and didn't get the FDC mixed as well as I thought I did so I have little pink spots in my soap.  

Interestingly though, I did find a "face" in one of my soaps. :smile:


----------



## ariella42

Well, I think I should just give up on pretty soaps. I made an HP 100% CO soap with 20% SF. I didn't use GM this since I looked in my freezer and my soaping habit is rapidly draining my supply (and I won't have anyone in milk again until April/May). Everything was going well until I decided to separate out a bit to color it. Then I realized I hadn't added enough FO, but I didn't want part of the soap to be super strong and the other part very weak, so I tossed it all back in the crock again. I ended up with a pinkish soap instead of white with purple. Oh well - best laid plans and all that.


----------



## jules92207

I gave up on colors this weekend too and focused on replenishing some of my stock. I made my Jack Bauer and James Bond soaps - hubby will be happy.


----------



## biarine

Hmm! I would like to see your jack Bauer soap, as I love 24


----------



## jules92207

Me too!!! Here is a pic of both loaves. Jack Bauer is the darker one.  Last time I put coffee grounds on top to give it a "dirt" look but they didn't hold up well so I nixed it this time. It's what goes into it that is symbolic - beer, Peet's Major Dickenson blend coffee, tobacco bay leaf FO, patchouli eo, and sandalwood vanilla FO. It's my most popular bar with friends and family.


----------



## biarine

That's awesome I really like jack's colour  and James too


----------



## RhondaJ

I ordered a butt load of FO's to try out....and ordered my Bud Multi Bar Cutter! 

Oh yeah...also unmolded and cut 2 loaves of soap - 1 love spell type, the other 50 Shades FO


----------



## ariella42

I tested end pieces from two recent batches. I'm super happy about how one of them feels so far (2 weeks into cure), and I want to try the recipe with tallow instead of palm oil next. Now I just have to source some tallow locally or render it myself, since I've spent far too much on shipping recently.


----------



## jules92207

biarine said:


> That's awesome I really like jack's colour  and James too



Aww thanks!

James will darken but not as far as Jack's. I am thinking about making an entire "Starstruck" line of soaps. Make it my niche.

This is my first batch of Jack, only bar left cause I horded it...


----------



## biarine

Wow that's a nice colour. That's very idea


----------



## houseofwool

Sigh, today I washed 6732 buckets from soaping this weekend.


----------



## cmzaha

Finally got some soap made today. I have not made soap since the first of Nov. Today I made a batch of my Peppermint Bliss and 2 batches of my Hardwood Plumeria. Needed to get them back in stock


----------



## rainycityjen

Unboxed this bad boy. Bow chicka wow wow.






Also made new kitchen sink soap, theme of "green stuff": kamchatka volcanic clay, green oxide, french green clay, spirulina, pow. goat milk, Aromahaven ming fern & lavender FO, cedarwood EO.


----------



## JuneP

*WS order arrived*

After waiting 3 weeks, my first WS ordered finally arrived, so I got that unpacked. A candy mold (looks like mini peanut butter cups) that I bought on Amazon also arrived. I'm hoping to use that to make bath truffles. The other WS order has now shipped and is due next Monday.

I also ordered a soap planer from etsy yesterday. They're made to order, so I have no idea when that will be arriving. Since I have to go in for an endoscopy and minor surgery on my lower esophagus Friday, and our son coming up for the weekend, I'm holding off on soap making till next week. 

I also spent some time today working on soap calc and coming up with a couple of new recipes to try. Also bought some 100% avocado oil at Costco for $9.99 for 33.8oz. I can use it for cooking or soaping and didn't have to pay any shipping which is always a good thing.

June


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat

I made 2 cylinder molds and have enough pipe left over for several more also bought liners to put in the molds.  I tried out my pink and yellow soap and found out it isn't as good as my purple and yellow soap but it'll do for now. 
Here's my molds I made.  Will be excited to try them out in a couple of days.


----------



## RhondaJ

:::SIGH::: Not a stinkin' soapy thing done today OR yesterday! I seriously hate how my job interferes with my soaping time!


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat

Oh oh oh I'm so excited!!!! I'm giddy with excitement...I made my first successful swirl tonight then I messed it up a little on the top. This is the before pic.



Here's the after so far


I will unmold tomorrow or Friday.  Will let yall know how it goes.


----------



## Cindy2428

My new Soapy Studio is functional. As my hubby and I were working he found that none of the home wiring done by the previous owner was grounded so he re-did it all. I just moved in and realized I'm going to need more shelving soon. Curing racks from soapequipment.com still on my wish list. All of my unwrapped soap still upstairs.  It's 16x26 - cozy enough to move around easily.


----------



## biarine

I just cut my  soap today, scented with blueberry muffin FO from new direction aromatics it smell delicious but very overpowering it's very strong. I put 50 grams for 1000 grams of oil. Did I put too much?


----------



## MorpheusPA

I'm home today and CPOP-ing (if that's a word) a Castille that refuses to get solid enough to unmold without breaking.  Yeah, I didn't discount the water enough.  My bad.

It's now baking at 170 and I am NOT turning off the oven for some hours yet, until everything goes back into gel phase and hopefully drives off some water for me.


----------



## PrairieLights

Cannot see the shimmer of the micas in the photo, but I painted this yesterday - inspired by an abstract floral painting on my wall - and challenged by one of our partners/friend.


----------



## jules92207

Cindy2428 said:


> My new Soapy Studio is functional. As my hubby and I were working he found that none of the home wiring done by the previous owner was grounded so he re-did it all. I just moved in and realized I'm going to need more shelving soon. Curing racks from soapequipment.com still on my wish list. All of my unwrapped soap still upstairs.  It's 16x26 - cozy enough to move around easily.



Soap envy!


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat

My first cylinder pour. I hope it turns out right. But if not I won't be surprised....my colors are crap lol....



All in all my first swirl loaf will be ready to cut tomorrow.


----------



## reinbeau

I know I'm late with it, but here's my Valentine's Day soap, I used that  'perfect red' combo of that Red Lake #30 and Merlot mica from BB.  The  pink is Amaranth Pink from Nurture.  Sweet Pea Rhubarb for the  fragrance.


----------



## Earthen_Step

I just re-organized everything and took inventory.  Getting ready to resupply all my ingredients  -- prepping for another round of soap making.  I always dread the inventory part, but get really excited to go on a soap making rampage!


----------



## tomara

I am trying out a palm free recipe with rose clay and scented in High Maintenance.  I hope it comes out ok.


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat

I cut my first swirl loaf. It's supposed to be red and black.  I named it relaxing black Cherry.




It looks better in person than in the pic.  

I'm hoping to cut my first circle loaf tomorrow.  Wish me luck on it.


----------



## snappyllama

Tried out making a peacock swirl. Those are a bit harder than they look. I had to freehand it with a chopstick since I don't have any smancy tools. I was pretty happy with it until I smooshed it with my pinky. Sigh. It smells nice though. WSP Tonka Bean Noir.

Next time, I'll make the circular swirls smaller and avoid smooshing incidents.


----------



## Sonya-m

Ooh I love those colours! It looks fab and I can't see where you smooshed it

I have been writing up my notes from my 3 attempted butterfly swirls

Also took some sample bars of my cured soaps to a lady I know that has a craft shop. She's gonna give samples to people that come to her craft classes to get some feedback for me


----------



## snappyllama

Thanks Sonya! The smooshing occurred on a bar I didn't photograph, but it did move around all the swirls and drip bits of batter all of the place.  Stupid fingers, how am I supposed to keep track of ten of them all the time? 

Good luck on the craft shop!


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat

I cut my cylinder loaf tonight and tried another red loaf....I am giving up on my liquid colors and trying some natural powder colors....hopefully I'll get better colors then.  I'm starting to think I'll not ever get beautiful vibrant colors.


----------



## jules92207

^^^Those look fun!

I made a batch of my favorite fragrance ever, toffee sugar crunch from Daystar. Its a milk soap with added honey and oatmeal too. Used up the last of my cocoa butter and shea butters in it too. This baby is all for me... Can't wait!!!


----------



## reinbeau

Just pulled out my very first slab mold batch from the wooden molds I got from that soaper buy-out I scored.  This should make 30 bars, three logs cut into 1" bars.  The molds came with a rudimentary log splitter, we'll see how well it works.


----------



## ariella42

I just tried a wine soap with some leftover Chardonnay that I was never going to finish drinking (love wine - hate Chardonnays). I used BB Bordeaux Blend, which I read mostly favorable reviews of compared to other wine-type FOs. Well, it smells like straight-up grape KoolAid. It's supposed to cure to a more wine-like scent which I really, really hope it true, because it smells pretty bad right now.


----------



## ariella42

Reason #567 why having a cat-free zone to soap in is going to be great - I was rendering tallow (got some beef fat from my butcher  ) when I realized the cat who had been stalking the kitchen was no longer around. I found her on top of my soap, which I had covered with a towel and left in the living room (the warmest room) to gel. So now the soap top that I was actually kinda proud of is a giant mush of kitty imprint. I guess I should have known she'd find the warmest object in the room and try to sleep on it.


----------



## snappyllama

Forumlating a lotion recipe... there is soo much information out there I think I'll have to put down the spreadsheet and just trial by error until I get what I want.


----------



## biarine

My own version of HP papaya soap


----------



## snappyllama

It looks like papaya!


----------



## biarine

Yes I never put any colourant just papaya with red Palm oil


----------



## denisedh

tomara said:


> I am trying out a palm free recipe with rose clay and scented in High Maintenance.  I hope it comes out ok.



I love High Maintenance - have the candle - may I ask where can I purchase some High Maintenance Fragrance oil?

TIA


----------



## kchaystack

*tried my new molds!*

I will upload a new vlog once I unmold.


----------



## shunt2011

I finally got to make soap.  Hadn't made any since September.   Made 2 batches Love Spell and Pink Sugar.   Felt good to get back into the swing.


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat

I bought some lard tonight but it says it has bha, propyl gallate and citric acid. 

Is this safe to use in soap or should I find something better??


----------



## grumpy_owl

Bought lard and coconut oil, made a big batch of 100 percent coconut oil soap for laundry butter. It's so hard and white and smells really nice. I can't wait to have jars of the creamy stuff stacked up.


----------



## JuneP

*Soap labels*

My last WS order arrived late afternoon yesterday, so I got that unpacked after dinner and then spent the evening designing a soap label using the free software at the Avery labels website,

Jennifer from BeScented put up a video on you tube showing how it's done which was very helpful. So I ordered some blank, Avery clone (cheaper) VHS labels from Amazon. Can't wait to see how my design prints on my ink jet printer.


----------



## biarine

My all around cleaning soap bars just made today with coconut oil, olive oil and sunflower oil and scented free.


----------



## Sonya-m

Nothing soapy done today

Too busy making sugar paste shoes for a cake order I have in


----------



## maya

So this is part of what I did today. I also created the labels but I haven't labeled them yet. I blended cardamom and cacao, calm with rose, lavender and chamomile, rose and juniper and fir. All bath salts. I call them bath teas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





http://www.soapmakingforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## nebetmiw

The soap thing I did today was take some order's for our lard that we are processing from our pigs. It is nice to share my lard wealth. I personally cut my soap and put it on curing racks.


----------



## biarine

I like lard but I can't find good quality here in uk. I try once but they really smell piggy


----------



## Sonya-m

biarine said:


> I like lard but I can't find good quality here in uk. I try once but they really smell piggy




I just buy either from Morrisons or the Co-op. Yes it doesn't smell great when it's melted but I've not yet been able to smell it in my finished soap


----------



## biarine

Thank you very much I do love lard is good moisturizing


----------



## biarine

I can't wait to share my newly cut soap I know that is still not look tidy. 

 this is Sweet red pepper and a 100 percent coconut milk with the scent of coconut FO and sprinkle of mica on the top.


----------



## rogue

ariella42 said:


> Reason #567 why having a cat-free zone to soap in is going to be great - I was rendering tallow (got some beef fat from my butcher  ) when I realized the cat who had been stalking the kitchen was no longer around. I found her on top of my soap, which I had covered with a towel and left in the living room (the warmest room) to gel. So now the soap top that I was actually kinda proud of is a giant mush of kitty imprint. I guess I should have known she'd find the warmest object in the room and try to sleep on it.




Omg that's so funny. I have an electric throw I'll use every once in a blue to wrap a mold (over a towel or sheet usually) to force gel when the oven is actually in other use. I have to hide this bundle in the drawer somewhere because miss kitty figured out a while ago if she presses the large button, the blanky gets WARM! Now she thinks it's hers.


----------



## RhondaJ

My propylene glycol arrived today so I'm ready to try my hand and making a M&P base  Thought about doing it tonight, but UGGH, long day at work and I'm just not feeling it. I'll be tinkering first thing in the am though


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Here's an oatmeal milk & honey one I made at the beginning of the month, and a coffee scrub loaf. 1st two batches of soap I've made since the 90's, and even then I never even made more than 6 batches total  I really love how the milk & honey one turned out  
Plan on making a melon one, citrusy one, bug repellant one, floral one, and a mens one this month, will post how those turn out


----------



## FlybyStardancer

Oh man, I'm so proud of this thread...

Well, I haven't been soaping since June of last year. Just haven't been coping well with what life has been tossing my way...but I'm at a spot where I'm putting more effort into clawing my way back. Included in that is to start soaping again, and getting Easter gifts started is high up on the list! (It also helps that I gave away soaps for Christmas, and those have been getting love.) Not quite new soap tonight, but I started the prep for whipped soap! Oils were measured out (solids in one container and melted to mix them, and now they're cooling to re-solidify, liquids in another container). Once those were measured out, I measured out my lye-(citric acid-)water. That'll go in the fridge tonight, to be ready to soap tomorrow.


----------



## seven

not soap, but i made a healing balm that was meant for scars. it can also doubled its function as a belly balm for the soon to be mamas. mixture of oils and EOs that have skin cell regeneration qualities (mainly rosehip, camellia, and emu oils), with some bees and soy waxes thrown in. was going to make it as a lotion, but i thought balm is better.. less processed, less this and that.

going to give sample jars to a couple of my preggie friends.. hope they like it, hope it works!


----------



## maya

rogue said:


> Omg that's so funny. I have an electric throw I'll use every once in a blue to wrap a mold (over a towel or sheet usually) to force gel when the oven is actually in other use. I have to hide this bundle in the drawer somewhere because miss kitty figured out a while ago if she presses the large button, the blanky gets WARM! Now she thinks it's hers.



Smart cat!


----------



## grumpy_owl

Today I lurked all over this thread for inspiration. I want to make soap but don't know what to make. Not a problem I've ever had before but I feel stuck. Something manly, maybe?
#soapersproblems


----------



## reinbeau

Just brought in a bit pot of snow to make a blizzard soap.  I need a restock of Avalanche - a soap inspired by a blog post on Modern Soapmaking.  I've changed it a bit, but I still like to make it with snow water


----------



## TRBeck

grumpy_owl said:


> Today I lurked all over this thread for inspiration. I want to make soap but don't know what to make. Not a problem I've ever had before but I feel stuck. Something manly, maybe?
> #soapersproblems



Bay rum soap, maybe with a little lime and/or orange?

As for me, made a 2.5-lb. batch of soap for my son this morning. He wanted something turquoise, so I am trying the Aqua Green oxide from Oregon Trails for the first time.


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat

I made some shampoo bars. One batch is red clay and bentonite, and the other is a swirl with indigo.  I'm hoping it turns out ok.  Will post pics as soon as I can unmold and cut.


----------



## jules92207

I made Chai Tea from Brambleberry with chai tea for liquid and chai spice sprinkled on the top. Smells like black tea so far, I hope the spice comes out as it cures.


----------



## MorpheusPA

I finally cleaned out my home office closet and moved the vented soap storage bureau from the cellar upstairs.

Why?  Well, we had a bit of a mouse issue this fall, by which I mean I had to throw out five pounds of stored soap because...well, mouse poo.  

No, I don't sell.  You are safe.


----------



## Ruthie

SweetBubbleTreat said:


> I bought some lard tonight but it says it has bha, propyl gallate and citric acid.
> 
> Is this safe to use in soap or should I find something better??



Yes, it is safe to use.  I've used it and had no problem with it.


----------



## rogue

I mixed up my EO for Martin de Candre dupe for shaving soap. Amazing how masculine it smells being lavender based. Soap to be processed this evening after I clean...


----------



## Obsidian

I made really ugly confetti soap that resembles oatmeal.


----------



## jules92207

Mixed up some colors for an earl grey tea. Impatiently waiting for hubby to get home from fishing so I can make soap!


----------



## FlybyStardancer

I cleaned up after yesterday's whipped soap... no time for soaping today, but I'm plotting more soaps!


----------



## TRBeck

Made a small 2.5-lb. batch to test an FO blend. My daughter will already have enough soap for her lifetime, but I added to the stockpile today.


----------



## kchaystack

made the recipe in this post:

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=51738

Divided it into 3oz cups and added my samples of scents from Soapalooza (11 total).  I can't smell anything right now!  LOL

FYI, their Inishmore FO accelerates FAST.   :crazy:


----------



## lionprincess00

Sat in my closet with all my not so good fo's and all my new wonderful fo's, and I sniffed side by side to combine and make awesome personal blend fo's! I made many blends (per my ole snout), and wrote down the blends. Step two is putting a 1:1 drop onto a toilet paper square and into a baggie to see the final scent after it fades some. Then I can confirm whether or not the blends work, and I can do _something_ with the scents I really don't like by combining them with scents I _do_ like.


----------



## boyago

I got up to soapy cookyness.  I my old scaps cuts and un-cool soaps and mix them with water to make ghetto dish soap (it's nothing appealing but is free and seems to clean better and last longer than store dish soap).  So with all this talk of cream soap and rot and an itch to play around I took some of aged scappy dish soap and started tinkering with it.  I threw it in the mixer whipped it for a while, added some glycerine and then wanted to fluff it up some.  I threw it in a double boiler and added some stearic, cooked it for a but and threw it back into the mixer.  It wasn't fluffing much but was still pretty warm and fluid so I set it to rest while I ran errands and went about my day.  Came back home to find it set up pretty firm (stood up a heavy soup spoon in a couple inches).  Whipped it some more but it didn't change much.  It's pretty much the consistency of whipped cream cheese and I'm not sure if I want to play with it more, scoop it out of a tub for hand and dish washing or toss it.  It doesn't really matter since I had some pretty good fun just playing.  Took some pics.


----------



## jules92207

Made my earl grey lemon soap with yellow black and white swirls. It will be really funny if I finally get a butterfly now that the swap is done.


----------



## crashingforward

jules92207 said:


> Opened my package from Daystar to find only half my order was shipped. Wth?!
> 
> Sent an email to find out what is going on. Hopefully she sent another package.
> 
> Bought some sunflower oil at the grocery store.


Has this resolved for you? It happened to me this week. She said her grandmother just died and so she has been overwhelmed and forgot to tell me the rest if my stuff is on order and should ship later this week. This was my first time ordering from daystar too so it makes me uneasy...


----------



## jules92207

Oh my gosh, yes, she absolutely resolved all my issues and was very apologetic. I have ordered before without any issues at all, I do believe this is not the norm. So while it was frustrating she certainly took the time to fix it and make sure I was satisfied.


----------



## RhondaJ

I cleaned and organized my soaping supply shelves and just poured "FL Sunshine" into the mold...it's a Sweet Orange / Litsea EO blend with some M&P drizzles in the loaf and M&P orange wedge embeds on top. 

Next up is Bamboo Lotus!


----------



## grumpy_owl

Made another loaf of my favorite soap, my London Particular: clove, cedarwood, black pepper and anise with grey swirls and a grey humpy peaked top. Which did NOT hump because I soaped cool but SB'd forever and ever and it wouldn't get thick even with all those accelerating FOs, which did not bother to accelerate for me. It's gelling and looks ok (and smells divoon) but grrr on the lack of humpiness.


----------



## mx5inpenn

I hit up our local goodwill store for a 50% off everything sale.  Picked up 4 stainless steel bowls for mixing and several racks for curing. And for a whopping $2 got a crock and lid that fits my crock pot so I can have 1 for soap.


----------



## FlybyStardancer

So my day was going good... Had an amazon package delivered while I was at work. I needed citric acid to make bath fizzies for my nieces for Easter, so I ordered a 5lb bag (what I had at home was enough for soaps and hair rinses, but wouldn't last long making fizzies!).

I saw mayhem when I opened the package and took out the other two items.


----------



## mx5inpenn

FlybyStardancer said:


> I saw mayhem when I opened the package and took out the other two items.



That sucks!  But at least Amazon is great about fixing problems.  They will usually overnight a replacement.


----------



## FlybyStardancer

It was through another seller that was only fulfilled by amazon. They're refunding me for it and they agreed that it's not in a returnable shape, so they're waiving that part. I'd still have to go back to the seller and order another bag, though.


----------



## reinbeau

This is the snow soap I made, Avalanche, scented with a 50/50 eucalyptus/spearmint blend.  I got this idea from a Modern Soapmaking tutorial, I've changed it a bit, don't use indigo for coloring, but use a nice blue aquamarine I found, it does have the Cambrian blue clay in it, and I use TD for the white.  This is the first time I've had glycerine rivers in the white of this soap, I like them!

I just got the Bud Cutter log splitter and used one of the six pound molds I got from a soaper who was selling out.  Bud is sending me spacers to make even logs, the molds are just shy of 9" wide, so the bars need to be something like 2.875" wide.  It works well, though, Bud is wonderful to deal with.


----------



## snappyllama

Those came out lovely! The blue is so vibrant!

I just cut some Pumpkin soap... Mad Oils Pumpkin Bread FO with a little Daystar Sweet Pumpkin mixed in. Pumpkin puree and pumpkin oil in the bactch.


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat

Thank you Ruthie.


----------



## FlybyStardancer

Those soaps are gorgeous, reinbeau and snappyllama!

To cheer myself up from the citric acid disaster, I'm making the hippy dippy soap I have planned for Easter.  Four colors, three of which are based on OO infusions (annato, madder, and alkanet). The fourth color is titanium dioxide, which is "natural" enough for me. XD Using all veggie oils, though I'm adding cream (and calculated roughly how much fat is in the cream, and added that in to my lye calculations). Everything is mixed up, the infused olive oils are in their separate containers... The lye water is outside cooling down while I have my late dinner.


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat

I rebatched a soap and added some trimmings to it to it to help vamp up the batch.  Lol. Hope it comes out correctly. Will cut it tomorrow and post pics.


----------



## jules92207

This weekend is all about trying things I haven't done yet. I made 100% lard soap last night for the first time, going to try a yogurt soap and an avocado soap too.


----------



## reinbeau

Rendered the rest of the suet I had down in the freezer.  Got about 10 pounds I think. Need to find some more cheap suet....


----------



## ariella42

I got my first lye burn today. Thankfully, it was very minor. I had a bit of spillage on the counter that I wasn't aware of until I took my gloves off to get some wrap to cover my mold. When I was putting it on, my knuckle hit the spill and, oh my, did that burn! Ran some cold water over it, and it's fine, but I learned some good lessons - 1) be very aware of what's going on when you're soaping and 2) don't take off your gloves prematurely. 

I also got some more beef fat to render  I'm really liking the tallow!


----------



## DeeAnna

Made a nice all-purpose CP bath soap with cows milk, lard, olive, and coconut. I put a fragrance oil in half of the batter, left the other half unfragranced, and did a false-funnel pour with the two parts. The pattern created during the pour was totally invisible because I didn't add any additional color. I understand the fragrance is supposed to discolor to beige during cure, so I'm curious to see the eventual pattern that hopefully will emerge. 

I also made a small test batch of rosin bar soap. Um, boy howdy, that was quite the experience! After one false start, I got the soap done, but I think a little practice is in order if I make more of this type of soap. I'm curious about this soap to see how it smells, lathers, and feels on the skin. I'm thinking about making a rosin based liquid soap, perhaps, but that will have to wait. One batch of cantankerous rosin soap is enough trouble for one day!


----------



## maya

Seaweed and Spirulina soap, Madder root with orange, clove, nutmeg and vanilla topped with juniper berries, cloves and anise stars, and patchouli with activated charcoal embeds.


----------



## maya

Seaweed and spirulina is mint and rosemary.


----------



## DeeAnna

Update -- The FO did darken to a caramel color. Put the molded soap to bed all lemony yellow from one end to the other ... checked 1/2 hour later and it was vanilla and caramel two-tone. Yay -- my experiment worked!


----------



## maya

Yay!


----------



## reinbeau

DeeAnna said:


> Made a nice all-purpose CP bath soap with cows milk, lard, olive, and coconut. I put a fragrance oil in half of the batter, left the other half unfragranced, and did a false-funnel pour with the two parts. The pattern created during the pour was totally invisible because I didn't add any additional color. I understand the fragrance is supposed to discolor to beige during cure, so I'm curious to see the eventual pattern that hopefully will emerge.


Neat to hear this worked.



> I also made a small test batch of rosin bar soap. Um, boy howdy, that was quite the experience! After one false start, I got the soap done, but I think a little practice is in order if I make more of this type of soap. I'm curious about this soap to see how it smells, lathers, and feels on the skin. I'm thinking about making a rosin based liquid soap, perhaps, but that will have to wait. One batch of cantankerous rosin soap is enough trouble for one day!


How was it 'quite the experience'?  Did it accelerate like mad?  I'm intrigued by rosin in soap myself.


----------



## DeeAnna

"...How was it 'quite the experience'? Did it accelerate like mad? I'm intrigued by rosin in soap myself. ..."

You should try it, Ann. And then we need to design a merit badge for the experience. 

The old US and British soapmaker's methods for making rosin soap were my inspiration. They mostly used tallow sometimes with some coconut, depending on how old the recipe is. Older ones would use pretty much all tallow because (so I gather) coconut oil in that day was hard to get and it was often disgustingly smelly. 

They used two main methods of making rosin soap. The first method was to saponify the rosin separately and add that to a regular type of soap. The other way was to start the regular soap then add rosin during saponification when the temperatures were high enough to melt the rosin. Because the way they made "boiled" soap is different than the way we make soap, I wasn't quite sure which method would work best. The advantage of the first method to the old boys was the rosin soap did not get as dark so the finished soap was prettier, but the method was more time consuming and required two sets of soap kettles and related equipment. The second method was simpler and eventually became the main method used.

Problem is, I don't have any tallow so I couldn't use the old recipes directly. But I do soap with lard, so I came up with a "tallow dupe" that uses lard, coconut, and stearic acid to approximate the fatty acid composition of tallow. To 65% of my "tallow", I added olive oil at 25% for mildness because folks talk about rosin soap being harsh, and I set the rosin at 10% -- kind of a middle ground between "a dab" and "a lot", based on the recipes I'd seen, both old and contemporary. I used 2% superfat and a lye solution concentration of 30% (a little wetter than I usually use, but not "full water"). 

I hesitated to jump into doing this soap, because I knew stearic and rosin are messy to melt and they saponify really quickly. I have experience with stearic acid because I use it in my lotions and shave soaps, but the rosin would be a new experience for me.

Plan A was to (a) melt the rosin and stearic together, (b) saponify the fats like a normal soap recipe using the lye they needed for saponification, (c) saponify the stearic-rosin separately with its own lye, (d) add the stearic-rosin to the fats when the fats were at trace, and (e) see what happened from there. I wasn't sure if the whole thing would be fluid at step (e) or if I'd have to HP the resulting mix or who-knows-what, so I planned to be flexible. 

All went okay until I made the newbie mistake of adding the lye to the rosin-stearic too quickly. I learned rosin and stearic acid will saponify as fast as a greased pig in a pig-wrangling contest and they generate plenty of heat in the process! I hadn't seen quite this aggressive behavior with just stearic, so I suspect the rosin was the main culprit. As I was cleaning up the resulting volcano mess, I pondered what my Plan B was going to be.

I decided Plan B was to (a) melt the rosin and stearic together, (b) saponify the fats using ALL of the lye needed for the entire recipe, (c) add the stearic-rosin to the fats when the fats were at trace, (d) stir like mad, and (e) see what happened from there. This worked better, but it was still quite the rodeo. The stearic-rosin saponified quickly once added to the soap batter -- about as fast as stearic alone saponifies, but with a LOT more heat being generated. The batter quickly thickened to a cold mashed potatoes consistency, then just as quickly hit reverse gear and squealed into full gel.

As I kept stirring, I could feel the heat radiating onto my hands and wrists, and I could see thin crusts of batter were drying out around the edge of the bowl from the heat, making ugly dried clumps. After a short bit, it looked like the saponification reaction was settling down, which meant the volcano risk was dropping fast. More stirring was just going to make matters worse, so I filled my mold with the gelled soap and tamped it down as smooth as possible. I'd guess it took well under 5 minutes to get to this point from the time I added the stearic-resin to the soap pot. 

The fight had gone out of the soap by the time it was molded, so I put it into a cold oven to sit overnight -- I do this to keep curious kitten noses out of trouble. The soap behaved itself quite nicely and was plenty firm enough to cut this morning. It looks better than I thought it would. It seems slightly lye heavy this morning, but patience will cure that ill. I didn't use it in the shower for obvious reasons, but it lathers fine at the sink and doesn't seem unusually drying or irritating. The bar is pleasantly hard but not brittle -- I was concerned it might be soft from what I'd read, but that's not a problem with this recipe.

Thoughts:

I think Plan A would have worked as long as the lye is added to the stearic-rosin very, very slowly with vigorous stirring the entire time. I'm not sure it has any advantage to Plan B, however. 

I think I will do Plan B if I make this soap again, but I will cover the soap pot with a clear cover once the soap goes into gel ... and watch it like a hawk until the heating settles down. If the soap threatens to volcano, I'll give it a vigorous stir and put the cover back on. With any luck, this will let the saponification happen without drying out the soap. When the soap seems to be settling down, put into the mold. 

Oh, and melt the stearic and rosin in a container that can be discarded after use -- a clean tin can, for example. It's possible to clean the stearic and rosin residues in a regular container, but it takes a lot of soaking and scrubbing. 

I don't see how this can be done as a typical CP method -- it's more like HP without needing to add any external heat.


----------



## maya

That is amazing. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## FlybyStardancer

You are amazing, DeeAnna! That sounds like a roller coaster of a soap, for sure!

I might be an adventurous soul for crafting, but even I think I might leave the rosin for when I have more experience...


----------



## jsjonason

My first in the pot swirl! So happy how it turned out! Each one unique!r


----------



## DeeAnna

Boy, I was annoyed with myself when Plan A failed. The resin-lye-stearic mix was an ominous brick red at first -- a wee bit like blood if you want to know the truth. When it started bubbling like a witches' brew, I got a sinking, ugly feeling that I was going to experience my first volcano. The stuff didn't disappoint! :think:

I think with practice, a person could get pretty good at making this kind of soap, but it's definitely not a recipe for a beginner. The real question is whether the results are worth all the trouble. I'll let ya know after this soap cures and I can test it.


----------



## Dorymae

Dang it DeeAnna, you peak my interest far too much with your descriptions!  Don't you realize I have too many experiments and not enough time!;-)  Well one more thing for the notebook!  

For future (hopefully not too far) reference can you share your source for rosin? Also which kind you used. Thank you very much for your "tutorials" I might complain about not having time, but the truth is I would rather spend most of it trying new things! Unfortunately there are things I have to do so I can afford to do those things I want to do! Thank you again.


----------



## DeeAnna

Sure -- http://www.diamondgforestproducts.com/~shop/list/?prdPerPage=5&catId=34943

You'll want the powdered or pebble size rosin so it melts reasonably quickly. The largest "rock" size will work in a pinch, but will take longer. There's only one kind of rosin sold on this website, so your only choice is the size of the chunks. This rosin softens and melts in the 170-180 deg F range, about the same as stearic acid or a wee bit higher. I used a sap value of 0.130 (NaOH) or 0.182 (KOH). Without actually testing the sap value, it's hard to say if this is a truly accurate number, but I'd guess it's close. I used a low superfat and the soap seems to be very slightly lye heavy -- it all fits.


----------



## DeeAnna

Sure -- http://www.diamondgforestproducts.com/~shop/list/?prdPerPage=5&catId=34943

You'll want the powdered or pebble size rosin so it melts reasonably quickly. The largest "rock" size will work in a pinch, but will take longer. There's only one kind of rosin sold on this website, so your only choice is the size of the chunks. This rosin softens and melts in the 170-180 deg F range, about the same as stearic acid or a wee bit higher. I used a sap value of 0.130 (NaOH) or 0.182 (KOH). Without actually testing the sap value, it's hard to say if this is a truly accurate number, but I'd guess it's close. I used a low superfat and the soap seems to be very slightly lye heavy -- it all fits.


----------



## RhondaJ

Just put a new batch of shaving soap in the mold, anxious to get it cooled and cut in the morning


----------



## grumpy_owl

Made my first silk soap, thanks to *newbie*! Spun gold using Black Pepper and Burnt Sugar with a gold mica vein. Now I'm melting oils for Pink Slipper--Tonka Bean, Soft Sugar and Rosehip-Jasmine, pink with a merlot mica vein and...silk! My favorite new thing? Why didn't anyone tell me how silk soap feels on the body before? I blame y'all. :grin:


----------



## Confused_Penguin

I made Lavender fragrance cp yesterday and unmolded it today. I haven't had any luck making crisp swirls with my hanger, so I decided to try a spoon swirl. I got nervous because my soap was kind of thick and I didn't think the swirls would be nice but I cut it today and it looked lovely.


----------



## jules92207

I'm finding I like thicker trace sometimes too.


----------



## maya

I use a spoon often for my tops. Today I made soap (no pics, yet.) with obsidian, kaolin and french red clays, peppermint and anise essential oils topped with mugwort herb and calendula flowers. It is dark grey and red. I am excited to cut it tomorrow. I do however, have the cut pics of the soaps from yesterday. YAY!


----------



## DeeAnna

My young rosin soap lathered beautifully today when I washed my hands, and it is not drying to my skin. The bar I'm testing is firm enough I can barely dent it with hard finger pressure. Can't wait to see what it's like after it cures.


----------



## Dorymae

Does the rosin bring any pine or woodsy scent to the soap like pine tar does?


----------



## DeeAnna

No luck on that, Dorymae. The Diamond G rosin doesn't have much odor right out of the bag it came in. When it was melted it was still odorless. I suspected at that point it might not contribute any scent to the soap either, and I was right. Pine tree sap smells wonderful, but the sap is basically rosin plus turpentine. It's the turpentine that smells so nice. 

You can buy real turpentine from Diamond G if you want to make a turpentine soap, and I bet the fragrance would be lovely. The 1912 soapmaking manual I was reading about rosin soaps also talked about turpentine soap. The author said to make an ordinary soap containing rosin and stir turpentine into the finished soap -- the author mentioned 5-6 lb turpentine for every 1000 lb of finished soap -- so it doesn't take a lot. To translate this to the way we make soap, it would be similar to making an HP soap and adding fragrance to the soap after the cook. Problem is that turpentine is not a good idea for an all purpose bath soap -- the 1912 author said turpentine soap was a stain-removal soap for laundry.

Also see this SMF thread: http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=45440


----------



## Saponista

Bought two different varieties of local ale. Going to have a first attempt at some beer soap, if my other half doesn't get at them first.


----------



## jules92207

Really wanted to try a new design with my micas but realizing most of my fragrances discolor. Trying to decide if I want to do it anyway and just embrace the brown. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## ariella42

I was planning on rendering some more tallow while studying for the bar, but my husband took me to the zoo and out for lunch instead. Much more fun than studying, but that has to happen eventually too. Hopefully, I'll get both accomplished tomorrow.


----------



## maya

I cleaned out my soaper and apothecary yesterday and today and sold a bunch of stuff. I also made liquid soap from paste for the household.


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat

I used my new rendering ?? Mold my bf got me for vday....I did a pretty swirl.  Used blue, red, and French green clay scented with hope synergy blend...


----------



## MorpheusPA

Apparently SweetBubbleTreat and I have very similar gift-givers...

This is a honey Bastille colored radioactively with Yellow 5 and Red 30.  The bars are intended for pre-teen nieces and cousins of mine, hence the overly-cheerful hues.

The blue mold got the over slop (AKA testing at-home bars).


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat

Ooooo we do Morpheus....that's awesome...


----------



## Ruthie

I have to trim and package soap for one of my commercial accounts, but I didn't get housework done yesterday since I was working in the yard.  It was our last day before the winter weather hits again, and I had to take advantage.  So I may just take a sick day on Monday.  Last week I worked too hard anyway, with parent/teacher conferences, party day, etc.  

Actually I have soap to package for 2 commercial accounts.... Teachers are having inservice, so the school will not have to hire a sub.  They should appreciate my choice of days.  I know they won't.  But they won't fire me... I don't think. lol


----------



## jules92207

I went ahead and made my discoloring Ancient Sedona from BB. I decided to only fragrance the uncolored portion so it will be interesting if the discoloring bleeds or if my colors set bright against a nice brown.


----------



## maya

I cleaned and organized my vinyl, tape and C.D. collection. And did dishes, which is always epic, and cleaned a bunch of other stuff. Mostly I cleaned. and moved piles of stuff from one spot to another. I also moved soap around. So mostly I moved stuff I want and moved stuff I don't want. Mostly I moved stuff, garbage, recycling, dirt and grime, water, soap, bottles, boxes, furniture. Yep I moved stuff, I created nothing. But it felt realllllly good.


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat

Made my first loaf with aloe Vera juice instead of water....tried making a red white and blue loaf but it ended up purple cream and pink....but it's a shampoo loaf and smells like joy synergy blend...sweet and lovely!!!  Will post pics when I cut it tomorrow!!!!


----------



## biarine

I made more laundry soap today with tallow, coconut and rice bran and I scented it with fir needles EO


----------



## FlybyStardancer

Made some more soap today! I'm getting down to the wire for easter soaps... But this month has been so crazy that I haven't really had time to think!

Anyways, I repeated a lard-based recipe that I made last year that I enjoyed. This time I scented with a 50/50 combo of Litsea cubeba and sweet orange 15x EOs. It's also the first time that I've actually really _smelled_ the Litsea, and it really smells like fruit loops to me! And I"m hoping some of the orange comes through... In addition to it being 15x rather than standard orange, I have both the litsea and some kaolin clay to anchor it. I mixed the EOs with the clay and let it set a couple minutes before adding to everything else. The main loaf is in the fridge to prevent it from heating up too much, though I did leave the extra I poured into individual soaps out.We'll see how it turns out!


----------



## Ruthie

FlybyStardancer said:


> Anyways, I repeated a lard-based recipe that I made last year that I enjoyed. This time I scented with a 50/50 combo of Litsea cubeba and sweet orange 15x EOs. It's also the first time that I've actually really _smelled_ the Litsea, and it really smells like fruit loops to me! And I"m hoping some of the orange comes through... In addition to it being 15x rather than standard orange, I have both the litsea and some kaolin clay to anchor it. I mixed the EOs with the clay and let it set a couple minutes before adding to everything else. The main loaf is in the fridge to prevent it from heating up too much, though I did leave the extra I poured into individual soaps out.We'll see how it turns out!



Thanks for this reminder.  That combo is one I've been meaning to try for some time.  I need to look and see what clays I have to anchor it.


----------



## DeeAnna

I colored 1/3 of my last soap batch with oil infused with annatto seed and did a swirl with it and 2/3 plain uncolored batter. Cut the soap today. The swirling didn't work out as well as I hoped it would :eh: but the color from the annatto is a pretty shade of lemon yellow. I mixed about 10 grams of annatto seeds in about 200 grams of olive oil, gently warmed the oil and annatto in a hot water bath for about 45 minutes, and let the oil steep at room temperature for about 3 days. I will do this again!


----------



## FlybyStardancer

Ruthie said:


> Thanks for this reminder.  That combo is one I've been meaning to try for some time.  I need to look and see what clays I have to anchor it.



It smells really yummy! The scent has faded some from the bars I left out... I could almost smell them from my room last night, but I couldn't smell them at all as I was running around getting ready for work this morning. We'll have to see what they and the loaf are like when I get home tonight!



DeeAnna said:


> I colored 1/3 of my last soap batch with oil infused with annatto seed and did a swirl with it and 2/3 plain uncolored batter. Cut the soap today. The swirling didn't work out as well as I hoped it would :eh: but the color from the annatto is a pretty shade of lemon yellow. I mixed about 10 grams of annatto seeds in about 200 grams of olive oil, gently warmed the oil and annatto in a hot water bath for about 45 minutes, and let the oil steep at room temperature for about 3 days. I will do this again!



 I'm sure they look great, Deeanna! It doesn't seem to take much annatto to color soap nicely.


----------



## redbudsuds

After a year of making soap in isolation, I joined a Soap Forum!


----------



## redbudsuds

maya said:


> I cleaned and organized my vinyl, tape and C.D. collection. And did dishes, which is always epic, and cleaned a bunch of other stuff. Mostly I cleaned. and moved piles of stuff from one spot to another. I also moved soap around. So mostly I moved stuff I want and moved stuff I don't want. Mostly I moved stuff, garbage, recycling, dirt and grime, water, soap, bottles, boxes, furniture. Yep I moved stuff, I created nothing. But it felt realllllly good.


 
That is a wonderful feeling. I know this isn't directly soap-related, but I just read "The Life-Changing Magic of Tidying Up" by Marie Kondo and it literally changed my life. Now I have more energy/thought/time for soap... so actually it is soap related. If you like an organized space but hate taking the time to clean up, check it out.


----------



## boyago

Not today but I salted out a ton of scraps and made laundrysoap.


----------



## DeeAnna

Nice job, Boyago! Are you going to give a step-by-step, blow-by-blow account of your adventure? Curious minds want to know and all that. I'm curious if my advice to you was off base or reasonably on target, so I can share accurate info with others. 

Thank you for the encouragement, FlyByStarDancer. I am infusing more annatto and oil for another batch as I write this!


----------



## Dorymae

I second the blow by blow instruction!  I have a bunch of scraps I need to do something with.


----------



## MorpheusPA

Mom requested a very gentle facial soap for older skin.  In blue.  Not a spicy or masculine fragrance.  Did she mention in blue?  Yes, yes she did.  Also, blue.

So this is my first Castille in ages, although I guess it's a Bastille since I added honey and sodium lactate, plus a dash of blue ultramarine for a soft blue color.  Turns out trace time isn't bad when you use a lye:water ratio of 1.8:1.


----------



## reinbeau

I third the blow by blow tutorial, I'd love to see how you salt out soap scraps.


----------



## Obsidian

I have a ton of ugly, stinky salt bars that need a purpose. I should salt them out with my other scraps for laundry detergent. Right now I'm making Lindy's cream soap, it has to cook for another hour or so.


----------



## boyago

DeeAnna said:


> Nice job, Boyago! Are you going to give a step-by-step, blow-by-blow account of your adventure? Curious minds want to know and all that. I'm curious if my advice to you was off base or reasonably on target, so I can share accurate info with others.



WHOLE-LEE-SMOACHS!

I just wrote a huge detailed response and poof! I must have accidentally hit something on this stupid touch pad and the window closed and no more response.  I'll retype it later on the other thread with a decent blow by blow with my mistakes and what I would do different when I am a little less annoyed.


----------



## maya

redbudsuds said:


> That is a wonderful feeling. I know this isn't directly soap-related, but I just read "The Life-Changing Magic of Tidying Up" by Marie Kondo and it literally changed my life. Now I have more energy/thought/time for soap... so actually it is soap related. If you like an organized space but hate taking the time to clean up, check it out.



THANK YOU! *Runs to Amazon*


----------



## kchaystack

boyago said:


> WHOLE-LEE-SMOACHS!
> 
> I just wrote a huge detailed response and poof! I must have accidentally hit something on this stupid touch pad and the window closed and no more response.  I'll retype it later on the other thread with a decent blow by blow with my mistakes and what I would do different when I am a little less annoyed.



Long posts should always be done in a word processor or text editor, then copy and paste into the reply area.  This is a hard learned lesson....


----------



## newbie

I made three 1 pound batches of ITP tries. Apparently it wasn't my night. Since when does BB's Tobacoo and Bay leaf accelerate? Thwarted by demons who dislike soap.

I am in line to hear about the salting out the soap scraps as well!


----------



## rogue

Started getting all my donation soaps ready to send out to cleantheworld & I can't find the form in my email! I'm having issues accessing their site too. Go figure! Sigh. Will continue boxing & wrapping till I figure it out anyway.


----------



## MorpheusPA

Here's a 75% OO soap done with a touch of titanium dioxide (the yellow will lighten anyway) and a fair clip of iron oxide (actually, my New Favorite Color).

While my swirling still needs work, I'm getting better at it slowly.  The internal swirl is a combination drop/hanger swirl, so we'll see what that looks like in a few days...


----------



## FlybyStardancer

Aaaand instead of making soap (still waiting on the lard soap I made the other day to finish hardening up so I can cut it! Darn my use of full water...), I'm cleaning soap scum from my bathtub. Hard water + slow drain means I get heavy build up FAST. Usually big thick globs of insoluble soaps within just a shower or two, and they make the floor very slippery.  I use chelators in my soaps to help, but the slow drain makes every attempt futile. And since Dad isn't the one showering in nearly a foot of water every day, he's in no hurry to fix the darn thing. He's done pretty much all he can from the bathroom to clear it out, including using a drain snake powered by his drill. Nothing's touched whatever is slowing it down. Next step would be to have a plumber crawl under the house to see if the trap needs cleaning, which he's reluctant to do.

So in the meantime, I'm stuck with crazy soapscum in the shower. The sink (which gets a LOT more use) doesn't have a draining problem, and has only the faintest hint of soapscum, despite not  getting cleaned as often. Hmmm.


----------



## Saponista

I am really interested in boyago's salting out scraps to make laundry soap  method. Is there a thread? I have so many scraps that I need to find a use for.


----------



## boyago

Saponista said:


> I am really interested in boyago's salting out scraps to make laundry soap  method. Is there a thread? I have so many scraps that I need to find a use for.


I'll put up my step by step later today with what I did and what I'll do next time better.
I did look here to read about it before I tried it though.  Here's one thread.
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=32717


----------



## cmzaha

FlybyStardancer said:


> Aaaand instead of making soap (still waiting on the lard soap I made the other day to finish hardening up so I can cut it! Darn my use of full water...), I'm cleaning soap scum from my bathtub. Hard water + slow drain means I get heavy build up FAST. Usually big thick globs of insoluble soaps within just a shower or two, and they make the floor very slippery.  I use chelators in my soaps to help, but the slow drain makes every attempt futile. And since Dad isn't the one showering in nearly a foot of water every day, he's in no hurry to fix the darn thing. He's done pretty much all he can from the bathroom to clear it out, including using a drain snake powered by his drill. Nothing's touched whatever is slowing it down. Next step would be to have a plumber crawl under the house to see if the trap needs cleaning, which he's reluctant to do.
> 
> So in the meantime, I'm stuck with crazy soapscum in the shower. The sink (which gets a LOT more use) doesn't have a draining problem, and has only the faintest hint of soapscum, despite not getting cleaned as often. Hmmm.


We have notoriously ornery plumbing in my house. I live hillside below street level, which causes all kinds of meanness for plumbing. Several years ago I cut down my superfat to 1-3% and I never throw my wash water down the sink when I wash my soaping buckets and utensils. Even my hubby agrees that it has helped.


----------



## DeeAnna

"...While my swirling still needs work, I'm getting better at it slowly...."

Ahhhh!!! Glad to hear I'm not the only one who struggles with this. I'm definitely swirl impaired. :shifty:


----------



## cmzaha

I am working on some more soapie samples for the lard versus tallow test. I am going to add in 100% veggie soaps to compare to. Right now I have rebatch going from all my shavings and recycled soaps to make my extra scrubby mud bars. After that 2 more batches of Dragon's Blood and a batch of Plumeria. You would think I would schedule and inventory better so I Do Not run out of them, which is a big bad for me. Those are 2 out of 3 of my best sellers. I have been so lax at making soap since the holidays. Time to get in the groove or quit selling. One should never never run out of their best selling soaps.


----------



## MorpheusPA

DeeAnna said:


> "...While my swirling still needs work, I'm getting better at it slowly...."
> 
> Ahhhh!!! Glad to hear I'm not the only one who struggles with this. I'm definitely swirl impaired. :shifty:



One of these years, I'll get it right.  I will.


----------



## FlybyStardancer

cmzaha said:


> We have notoriously ornery plumbing in my house. I live hillside below street level, which causes all kinds of meanness for plumbing. Several years ago I cut down my superfat to 1-3% and I never throw my wash water down the sink when I wash my soaping buckets and utensils. Even my hubby agrees that it has helped.



The draining for the house in general is fine, it's just this one singular drain that's a pain in the rear. 

I also have sensitive skin that needs a higher superfat, so keeping the sf low is a no-go for me. (That superlye castile is an exception, but I don't use it all the time.)


----------



## cmzaha

FlybyStardancer said:


> The draining for the house in general is fine, it's just this one singular drain that's a pain in the rear.
> 
> I also have sensitive skin that needs a higher superfat, so keeping the sf low is a no-go for me. (That superlye castile is an exception, but I don't use it all the time.)


The trick is balancing the coconut oil. You would be surprised to find a low superfat balanced correctly does not strip the skin. I have severe allergic eczema and dry skin 60+ skin and it is not drying.


----------



## Dorymae

FlybyStardancer said:


> The draining for the house in general is fine, it's just this one singular drain that's a pain in the rear.
> 
> I also have sensitive skin that needs a higher superfat, so keeping the sf low is a no-go for me. (That superlye castile is an exception, but I don't use it all the time.)



You know, lye doesn't only make soap. It is used to clear drains of soap build up clogs as well. I bet you have some too.


----------



## kchaystack

Once I got my lye foobar under control I  tried my hand at a Celine swirl.

This looks like it is working  much better.


----------



## DeeAnna

I took the challenge offered by Boyago and "boiled" and "salted out" 1000 grams of soap scraps. I am here to say I also survived the process!


----------



## kchaystack

and here is the soap cut... I need a good name....


----------



## rogue

Cut my "conditioning" shampoo bars this morning. They strangely look a little like glycerine soap. Wonder if it's the unsaps in the jojoba. I haven't used it that much in soap, just lotions/bars


----------



## honeysuds

Went from "not planning to make soap any time soon"  with the idea being to use down the ridiculous stash I have, to writing a list of 8 different batches complete with sketches & color schemes. Blaming my friend for the inspiration lol.


----------



## jules92207

Was completely uninspired to make soap this week but did manage to make a salt bar in a loaf mold, unmold, and cut without a braided wire finally. Only took an hour and a half to set up. Pretty happy I finally accomplished that.

Scented with ocean rain and sea moss fragrances from BB. Colored with the beautiful blue shimmer mica newbie sent with our swaps and apple green from nurture.


----------



## FlybyStardancer

I unmolded/cut the last batch of soap I made. It smells soooo good... lol I'm also making a batch of soap amongst the other ten thousand things I'm doing... Heh.

I'm doing a beer soap tonight. I had bought a single can of beer a week or two ago (polling my friends on which of the single-can beers in the store they thought would be better used for soaping rather than drinking, lol). Can boasted of being 25fl oz. I simmered it down to 9 oz. Measured out enough beer syrup for about half my water, poured the rest into a icecube tray and stuck in the freezer.

I also learned that beer syrup, milk powder, citric acid, and sodium lactate make a curdled mess when mixed together. lol It kind of looks like soap batter when it rices. XD I took a picture, but I haven't uploaded it from my camera yet.

ETA: Pictures! I took a picture of my lovely beer syrup (I ended up going with Bud, for the curious), the syrup+milk powder (basic fat free bovine milk they sell in the stores around here)+citric acid+sodium lactate, and the freshly poured soap. The mold is the Crafter's Choice log mold from WSP, and my first time using it. I greased it up with some mineral oil before sealing it together just to help with the release. The last time I used a Crafter's Choice mold (the one and only time I"ve used the rectangular loaf mold I bought), the soap really stuck in the corners. I'm being a little bit daring and seeing if the soap will gel... I soaped room temp, and I'm leaving it out with a fan on it because it has a LOT of stuff to heat it up (beer, milk, citric acid that was not pre-reacted with the lye...). On the other hand, I've had all of two soaps gel on me before.


----------



## Ruthie

We have a snow day today.  Most of my "soaping" time lately has been spent packaging and labeling, but I got all those delivered last weekend.  Today I get to MAKE soap!  Yea!!  I've been inspired to try litsea and sweet orange anchored with clay.  But when I made my last order I forgot to get more clay, so all I have is bentonite.  It will have to do.  Also today I should be able to finally cut my shampoo bar that I made with too much water.    It has been waiting for 2 weeks, or is it 3?  The rest of the day needs to be spent catching up on school work (I HATE paperwork!) before my eval on Friday.  But MAYBE we'll get another snow day tomorrow!


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat

I made shealoe butter for my sugar scrubs!!!


----------



## cmzaha

My lavender from Camden came yesterday so of course today I had to soap lavender. I did a batch of lavender, rosemary & fir needle and a batch of Lavender and Litsea. Both smell wonderful. I love Camden Grey's packaging, my 5 lbs came in a cute litte tote. I have been very pleased with their 40/42 lavender


----------



## FlybyStardancer

Just made a natural-colored castile soap (colored with infusions of annatto, alkanet, and madder, and also one color from WSP's sea clay). I totally misjudged how much the infused oils would thin out the trace I achieved in the main pot... We'll see how/if the soap comes out... I bedded it down and won't even peek until tomorrow night. Probably won't be unmolding for days even with the steep water discount (just shy of 40% lye solution) and SL... I also added my lye water while it was still pretty hot (a bit above 150F), and I added tablespoon of milk powder mixed with a little water (water from that taken account with the lye solution number)... We'll see if it ends up gelling. It seemed to be cooling when I last checked, before going to bed.


----------



## maya

Flybystardancer, I don't understand, did you sf with the infused oils? CMZaha, I love lavender, I love everything about lavender, the buds, the green stems, the variety, the scent, the benefits, everything. 

I wrapped flower cupcake shaped soaps yesterday. I did the prototype and then wrapped a few. It took FOR. EVER. I might move to the cupcake sleeves for the flower soaps.


----------



## Saponista

Rebatching a load of soap scraps to make gardeners soap for the old boys at my allotment, they love it! And if I bring them nice things they help me out with my woeful gardening skills. I will add some coffee grounds and fresh brewed coffee and rescent with rosemary and patchouli.


----------



## FlybyStardancer

Maya- I had my infused oils measured out in the containers I pour from for color work (small long-spouted watering cans I got in the dollar section from Target last year). The I colored soap batter was then poured in and mixed with the oils. It's not superfatting, because I'm doing cp and can't pick an oil to superfat.


----------



## FlybyStardancer

So I uncovered and visually checked my castile about 20 hrs after making it. It seems it overheated a touch because the top is a bit alien brains-y. lol Good thing it's a column mold! And at the time I checked it with my IR thermometer and it was still just over 80! The room temp at the time was 69, and the mold was still noticeably warm to the touch (though barely). SO COOL.  I can't wait until it's ready to cut.... I'm so anxious to see if the colorwork came out, or if it just blurred into an ugly mess. XD


----------



## cmzaha

FlybyStardancer said:


> Maya- I had my infused oils measured out in the containers I pour from for color work (small long-spouted watering cans I got in the dollar section from Target last year). The I colored soap batter was then poured in and mixed with the oils. It's not superfatting, because I'm doing cp and can't pick an oil to superfat.


I just got home from market and am a little tired so maybe I am reading this wrong. If you are using additional oils even for color it is actually superfatting. Superfatting is not just picking a certain oil. If you removed the oil you infused your colors with from your oils in the soap batch then it would not be superfatting


----------



## FlybyStardancer

cmzaha said:


> I just got home from market and am a little tired so maybe I am reading this wrong. If you are using additional oils even for color it is actually superfatting. Superfatting is not just picking a certain oil. If you removed the oil you infused your colors with from your oils in the soap batch then it would not be superfatting



They aren't ADDITIONAL, though. I included their weight when I ran my oil amount through the soap calculator.


----------



## MorpheusPA

An unscented soap done with iron oxides (yellow, red, and black) and titanium dioxide (white).  The base is mostly olive with some palm and 8% coconut.


----------



## Ruthie

Wow, Morpheus, that looks fantastic!  I'd love to see it after cut!


----------



## mattiesmom

*Opportunity?*

Sorry about the Mother-in-Law issues--that's sad - instead of cleaning up, teach her how to make soap and turn her into your soaping buddy.


----------



## MorpheusPA

Ruthie said:


> Wow, Morpheus, that looks fantastic!  I'd love to see it after cut!



Yeah, me too.  I only lightly layered the inside, so we'll see.


----------



## cmzaha

Just finished up a peppermint, lavender and cedarwood batch and a litsea and basil batch. I have been in need of a few new ones for market, and hopefully these will be winners. One is in the freezer and one in a plastic crate to gel.


----------



## Saponista

And you said you couldn't do swirls Morpheus! That looks beautiful to me!


----------



## DeeAnna

Made my first ever piece of wet-felted fabric today. (Is it correct to call it fabric?) A local gal is a passionate wet felter and taught a little class to several of us beginners. This might seem a little OT, but here's the link -- I had made several felted soaps, but wasn't comfortable with my technique, so I wanted to learn how to do it correctly. 

I learned that soap is used when wet felting (even if you aren't felting bar soaps!) because the alkalinity of the soap helps the wool to felt together. The soap my teacher preferred was an olive oil soap that is mild to the hands and does not suds much at all. The soap should have a relatively low superfat because fats interfere with felting. I see some homework and maybe a soapy project in my future -- what about a liquid soap paste made from olive oil or something like that........


----------



## maya

cmzaha said:


> Just finished up a peppermint, lavender and cedarwood batch and a litsea and basil batch. I have been in need of a few new ones for market, and hopefully these will be winners. One is in the freezer and one in a plastic crate to gel.



Those sound nummy!

I wrapped soap. wrappedsoapwrappedsoap and wrapppedandwrappedandwrappedandwrappedandwrapped. And then I wrapped more soap.


----------



## TRBeck

Small batch of lavender and green tea soap to check out a couple of new micas from Mad Oils.

Batch of shave soap with a new evergreen fougere fragrance blend.


----------



## TBandCW

Your soap looks awesome!  I'll be  wrapping a lot of soap in the next few weeks.  Luckily my 12 yr old grandson is a champion wrapper and makes good money from Grandma for doing it!


----------



## TBandCW

This soap forum is dangerous!!!!  :razz:

After reading up on 100% CO soap for laundry and advice from y'all, I went to the store, got some coconut oil (lucky for me Kroger has their own brand and saved me $3!) and made soap.  It was the easiest soap I've ever made and today I cut it into stain sticks to cure.  Can't wait to try it and also make my laundry soap with it!


----------



## maya

Thank you TBandCW!


----------



## FlybyStardancer

DeeAnna said:


> I learned that soap is used when wet felting (even if you aren't felting bar soaps!) because the alkalinity of the soap helps the wool to felt together. The soap my teacher preferred was an olive oil soap that is mild to the hands and does not suds much at all. The soap should have a relatively low superfat because fats interfere with felting. I see some homework and maybe a soapy project in my future -- what about a liquid soap paste made from olive oil or something like that........



Yup, the alkalinity of the soap lifts the scales of the wool fibers up, allowing them to interlock. Heat and agitation do too (which is why those nice sweaters shrink down when getting accidentally mixed up with the clothes going into the washer on hot). This is why my handknits are amongst the few things I'm not willing to wash with natural soap.


----------



## MorpheusPA

Saponista said:


> And you said you couldn't do swirls Morpheus! That looks beautiful to me!



Even a blind hog finds a truffle occasionally.


----------



## reinbeau

This is my take on a recipe a fellow FB soaper posted yesterday.  I used calendula infused rice bran oil, instead of neem I used karanja oil (same family, a little less stinky), those two made the batter nice, creamy yellow.  I used goat's milk for the lye and added a couple tablespoons of finely sifted ground oats.  Kept out a little batter and added a touch of TD to get a swirl and to use on the top.  Oh yea, I used a nice lemon verbena FO from Sweet Cakes, it smells so much lime LV it's amazing.  

This is also the maiden voyage of the Upland mold I got from the soaper I bought out - hard to take a good picture of the soap it's so long!  I've got it under cover in the oven, but not CPOPping it, I'm just keeping it nice and cozy.  I've got my eye on it in case it overheats, I'll whip that out into a snowbank!!  We'll see how it turns out.


----------



## cmzaha

maya said:


> Those sound nummy!
> 
> I wrapped soap. wrappedsoapwrappedsoap and wrapppedandwrappedandwrappedandwrappedandwrapped. And then I wrapped more soap.


 How fun to wrap so much soap... Yep the peppermint, lavender and cedarwood does smell nummy!


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat

I cut my first textured top soap....I'm so proud of it it turned out phenomenal!!!! 



And this is my clay soaps I did a little while ago. 


And here's my red white and blue that turned out pink white and purple...thank goodness it's shampoo for women lol


----------



## kchaystack

Here is the cutting from my BB mini mold.  

I also got several more 1lb molds from WSP and a few FO from natures garden.  

To be ready for all this I am master batching a 50:50 lye solution so all I have to deal with is prepping oils. 

This weekend I need to put together a proper light box....


----------



## FlybyStardancer

I'm working on a confetti soap, using some of my failed whipped soap from earlier this year. My first confetti soap! And even using what's maybe half of the failed batch, I'm still going to have more than enough for this batch. @[email protected] Oh well, at least it'll give me a chance to play around with scent mixes! lol

I have my oils measured out, but I need to wait until after my cat's dinner time to do more... She's constantly bugging me right now (in an attempt to get me to feed her sooner), but she'll settle down once her tummy is full.


----------



## jules92207

Cut my two batches from this weekend - a Mango Orange soap and a Lavender & Tea Tree. Both were experimenting with higher coconut and lard and the Mango Orange was my first with some added silk.


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat

Umm I think I'm addicted to texture tops .....this one I made tonight....the loaf is white confetti...top looks like chocolate....fingers crossed that it turns out good!!!!!





Will post pics of the cut version soon!!!!


----------



## Dorymae

I got a new sd card for my camera so I can show you that I made a couple batches of soap. A rice water soap, citrus scented and a spring inspired soap scented with nag champa.

Then I made some blackberry sage this morning.


----------



## FlybyStardancer

Just cut my confetti soap! Probably could have waited a few more hours because the bottom end was still a little soft. The extra poured into the individual molds still isn't quite ready to unmold.

Please forgive the yellowish tones of the individual-molded soaps--that picture was taken under warm lights, unlike the daylight bulb the other one was under. It'll be interesting to see what the final color of the currently-white parts. I used a discoloring fragrance, but with vanilla stabilizer and added some TD.


----------



## Irishgem29

I tried my hand at a layered bar, all co, sf at 20% and some sea clay with rosemary eo.  Not the best layers but I impressed myself with the top!  Never poured that thick of a trace before.


----------



## Irishgem29

And cut my Castile bars. Wow they are sooo huge! And I'm happy with the color too.


----------



## CuriousCreationstoo

Vanilla Sandalwood in a vertical mold.


----------



## Confused_Penguin

My first ever batch of oatmeal and honey. Cannot wait to cut it tomorrow. I am allowing it to gel, watching it carefully. Will keep you guys posted <3


----------



## cmzaha

SweetBubbleTreat said:


> I cut my first textured top soap....I'm so proud of it it turned out phenomenal!!!! View attachment 12868
> View attachment 12869
> 
> 
> And this is my clay soaps I did a little while ago. View attachment 12870
> 
> 
> And here's my red white and blue that turned out pink white and purple...thank goodness it's shampoo for women lolView attachment 12871


 
They all look great, I especially like the second one. Do remember Not to use the shampoo bar on blond or gray/white or salt & pepper hair, or  bleached hair. Red clay can stain hair.


----------



## Ruthie

Finally cut my last shampoo bar.  It was like 3-4 weeks old and still plenty soft.  Say:  "Too much water!"  Just now put a new scent to bed.  It's BB's Arabian Spice.  I was hoping it would be a replacement for WSP's discontinued Holly Berry.  I don't think it is that, but it is very nice.  Next I am trying a new (to me) rose scent:  BB's English Rose.  I'm not terribly impressed oob, but hoping it will be better in CP.  It does have good reviews.


----------



## CuriousCreationstoo

Made these last night!! All are SQ tuts and 1st attempts. I am SUPER proud of the results thus far! "Busy Beeswax", "Black, White and Gold All Over", and Vertical Sandalwood  Vanilla, with a Twist"


----------



## Confused_Penguin

CuriousCreationstoo said:


> Made these last night!! All are SQ tuts and 1st attempts. I am SUPER proud of the results thus far! "Busy Beeswax", "Black, White and Gold All Over", and Vertical Sandalwood  Vanilla, with a Twist"



That texture! Wow! Also those swirls are beautiful!


----------



## Confused_Penguin

I finally cut my unscented Oatmeal & Honey Soap! Came out beautifully! I was so terrified that it might overheat due to the honey but it behaved nicely thank goodness! I call this batch "The Queen Bee"


----------



## hlee

Wow such pretty soaps ! Love the black and gold one and the bee soaps also, just adorable.
I made a batch of Juniper breeze and then couldn't decide gel or no gel so it was shuffled around from porch to the radiator. I finally decided on gel. Hope it's not to late.
 Does anyone else do this?
I can never make up my mind.


----------



## hlee

I cut these yesterday. Cherry Blossom, Blackberry Sage, White tea/Ginger


----------



## CuriousCreationstoo

Thanks! So many beautiful soaps on here!! I haven't cut the black and gold yet, but here is how the busy beeswax turned out. For some reason, the top went all snake skin-y....so I'm gonna coin it, "Snake Skin: Limited Edition".


----------



## FlybyStardancer

That is a neat effect! Too bad you don't know how to reproduce it.


----------



## reinbeau

Shoot, I can't see a single picture on this page :/

ETA yes, now I can!  Confused_Penguin, I love those little bees, where did you get them?


----------



## Confused_Penguin

reinbeau said:


> Shoot, I can't see a single picture on this page :/
> 
> ETA yes, now I can!  Confused_Penguin, I love those little bees, where did you get them?




I got them from a craft store. They are actually buttons! I make domino pendants in my spare time and use buttons to make my craft. I remembered that I had them and thought it would look great for the picture so I scrambled to get them out of my closet.


----------



## RhondaJ

I just put 5lb of beef fat in the crock pot to slow render overnight  

Don't judge...it was a long, long, long day at work, this was all I had energy for tonight LOL


----------



## FlybyStardancer

I had some HO sunflower oil that I bought last year, and some older lard in the fridge. Neither smelled rancid, but I wanted to use them up in a way that wouldn't risk DOS. I remembered DeeAnna did a 70/30 safflower/lard version of that superlye soap, so I took inspiration from her.  Poured out the sunflower, calculated everything out from there. (Had to add a bit of fresh lard to get it up to 30%, but I'm not complaining!)

I also took advantage of the timing to play with my three color-morphing micas again. I had used them on my two batches of this soap last year. One had stayed true to the powdered mica form (just lighter), the other two had gone through a roller coaster of weird morphs. So far they're only pale. We'll have to see if anything changes... I also played around with scents, mixing two FOs (WSP Ocean Rain, and WSP Spring Rain. They had kinda cancelled out each others ozone-y aspects in the toothpick test, but that doesn't seem to be happening in the soap).


----------



## Irishgem29

I cut my coffee soap. First time making my own recipe too


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat

Retrieved my recipes from the closet,...put the soaps that I have done on the recipe and did a comparison of them....realized I'm out of olive oil so it's off to SAMs to pick some up.  Loving my white soap batter and this time I'm adding just blue clay to it....still can't get a good blue color....

Any ideas on how to add it to make a nice medium blue???


----------



## FlybyStardancer

I went and picked up a veg peeler at the dollar store, then went to town beveling the soap bars I made this year.  First time doing any sort of clean-up work on my soaps. The only ones to escape my rampage are the remains of this year's first batch (destined for another batch of confetti soap), and the soap I made last night (still not ready to unmold & cut, much less anything else).


----------



## mx5inpenn

Used my first batch for the first time after an 8 week cure. Wow, I'm loving it!

Since I really liked it and I got an order of FO's from natures garden today, I had to make soap tonight with that recipe.  OMH FO with local honey, powdered oats and milk is in the mold.


----------



## kchaystack

Made 2 batches.  The first was an attempt at a Sonya swirl. I used too large of a water discount, so it set up alot faster than I wanted it to.  We will see if rhe design survived in the morning. Scented with BB cedar and lavender FO and peppermint EO. It is a great combo, and one I will use again. 

The second is a drip swirl with blue and white, scented with lemongrass EO and tea tree EO.  This also smells divine.  I don't usually like mounded tops, but this seemed to be calling for it.


----------



## FlybyStardancer

Well, last night I started a bunch of cold infusions for future natural-colored soaps (and one of beet root in HO Sunflower oil for cosmetics)... This time I'm expanding my lineup. Got another set of alkanet/annatto/madder root going, but this time I added coffee, parsley, and calendula.

And then tonight I made my first oil masterbatch!  I used an empty costco coconut oil container that had been cleared out, and did a 2kg master batch of my go-to lard recipe. It's not much, but it fills the container and it's about 3-4 soap batches for me. I'm almost out of another container of coconut oil, so when I am I can make a master of my go-to vegetarian recipe. Well, it'll be most of a master batch when I do it... Will be leaving out one oil that's best kept refrigerated (and that I'm planning on swapping out in some recipes anyways).


----------



## Sonya-m

I just purchased a silicone log mould and a 6 cavity mould (salt bars here I come) for the bargain price of £6.95


----------



## janzo

Sonia, are you willing to reveal where you got them for that price???


----------



## Sonya-m

Yeah no problem, they're from eBay, coming from China so will take a while but I don't mind the wait

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251624192913
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400855616083


----------



## janzo

Thank you Sonya, those are perfect, just what I am looking for. Off to ebay I go.......


----------



## Saponista

Lidl have a range of valentines moulds going cheap at the moment too. I bought a rose mould for £2.50 and they also have hearts and a few other shapes.


----------



## mx5inpenn

I cut my oatmeal, milk and honey soap.


----------



## biarine

I just cut my trial laundry soap made with 90% light Olive oil and 10% castor oil. I used HP process and I cut the soap it's very hard to cut, it's like a rock very solid. Good lather without slimy feeling.


----------



## Dorymae

I spent my Sunday relabeling and then relabeling and then removing labels and relabeling. I'm never moving again, God willing!


----------



## doriettefarm

Made the largest batch of soap I've ever attempted last night (7lbs of oil so right at 10lbs of uncured soap). It's for a friend's baby shower next month. Also my first time using witch hazel as part of the liquid.


----------



## shunt2011

I made 14- 5lb batches of soap.  I hadn't made but two batches since October and it felt so good to get so much done in one day.  I've needed to start stocking up for the upcoming market season and all my upcoming shows.


----------



## kchaystack

shunt2011 said:


> I made 14- 5lb batches of soap.  I hadn't made but two batches since October and it felt so good to get so much done in one day.  I've needed to start stocking up for the upcoming market season and all my upcoming shows.



I am jealous of getting to make that much soap.  That would be a blast


----------



## Sonya-m

I've made some carrot tissue oil to use as a colourant in the soap I intend to make tomorrow using the beef tallow I rendered.


----------



## RhondaJ

I rendered some tallow and I accepted defeat and moved all my soapy stuff out of the kitchen and into my craft room. I fought the good fight, tried to keep as much of it in the kitchen as possible but when hubby said " I can't remodel the kitchen with all this soap stuff in it" I got the hint and moved it ALL today lol


----------



## kchaystack

I made soap for my mother's best friend.  This is Elegant Delilah


----------



## CuriousCreationstoo

Today was Hot Process Monday, so I made "Chocolatey Amaretto Espresso Spa Soap", "Layered Lemongrass, Patchouli & Gardenia" and "Lavender Peppermint Hair Soap Hearts". Feeling accomplished!


----------



## CuriousCreationstoo

The cut (s): "Snake Skin Limited",  scented with OMH and Black Cherry; "Posh", scented with Sweet Grass and Green Amber, and "Sandalwood Vanilla" naturally colored b6 the vanilla...also got to play around with my tree stamp. 



CuriousCreationstoo said:


> Made these last night!! All are SQ tuts and 1st attempts. I am SUPER proud of the results thus far! "Busy Beeswax", "Black, White and Gold All Over", and Vertical Sandalwood  Vanilla, with a Twist"


----------



## CuriousCreationstoo

The Cut


----------



## rogue

"I rendered some tallow and I accepted defeat and moved all my soapy stuff out of the kitchen and into my craft room. I fought the good fight, tried to keep as much of it in the kitchen as possible but when hubby said " I can't remodel the kitchen with all this soap stuff in it" I got the hint and moved it ALL today lol"

RhondaJ too funny! My boyfriend is convinced I go to his house to cook & eat when he's not home because my kitchen is in perpetual soap production mode!


Sorry on the iPhone & can't figure out how to quote!!!


----------



## RhondaJ

> RhondaJ too funny! My boyfriend is convinced I go to his house to cook & eat when he's not home because my kitchen is in perpetual soap production mode!



HAHAHAHA We work in a restaurant so I RARELY cook at home and we live in FL which means when we do cook at home it's outside on the grill. So yeah, my kitchen has been the "soap room" for months, but hubby has been itching to remodel - new flooring, new appliances...which includes a DISHWASHER! So yeah, I gave him the kitchen space....for now  Muahahahahahaha!


----------



## Sonya-m

I've just ordered some new FOs:

Fresh cut grass
Chocolate & coconut
Parma violet
English rain
Honey & apricot

Which to use first???


----------



## biarine

Fresh grass nice scent


----------



## Sonya-m

biarine said:


> Fresh grass nice scent




Sensory Perfection have 40% off a lot of their 50ml FOs until Friday - there were many more I would like to try but tried to restrain myself!!


----------



## FlybyStardancer

Made a soap today from my masterbatch!  I really need to get better at pouring from containers without spilling all over the place... I was also playing around with it. I blended two FOs that I'd soaped with before on their own, and I was playing around with colors. 

I saw on some soap video somewhere on youtube that one person with a vanilla-discoloring FO wanted a bit of a darker soap than what her FO would do... so she added vanilla extract. I decided I wanted to play around with it, so I measured out a tiny bit of extract (just 2.6g for a 611g batch of soap). Did three portions, one with more of the extract, one with less, and a smaller one left without vanilla. I mixed in the vanilla just before molding while waiting for any potential seizing... Nope. All there was was a slight acceleration from the FO (nothing unmanageable).And currently all the soap layers look the same color, so it'll be interesting to see what happens!

This is the last time I'm doing a full water replacement with any milk-type liquid though. I had some frozen buttermilk in the fridge (that I had bought for cooking purposes and froze because I wasn't using it quick enough). I figured I might as well do a full replacement since it was already frozen. Nopenopenope. Turned bright lemony yellow (though it could have been from the annatto in the buttermilk), and the little big of fat in it saponified into tiny granules that didn't want to mix in to the rest of the soap batter. It might work out for this soap, but definitely not doing it again. 50/50 is the best method.


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat

My first "successful" confetti soap finally got cut.


----------



## FlybyStardancer

That looks great, SweetBubbleTreat!

And my vanilla-colored soap was heating up gelling... And I could see the gel come right up underneath the top and it was measuring 98-99F on the IR gun... And then it started cooling back down! "Nuh uh! I am not stopping with a partial gel when it's that close!" I said to myself, so I have my heating pad under it on its lowest setting, trying to coax it into a full gel.


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat

Thank you so much


----------



## FlybyStardancer

Argh... my order of NGC FOs was delivered to the wrong house. There's a house down the street with a very similar number (say, 132 instead of 123), with the same street name but different street type (st, ct, ave, etc). I checked at their house and I couldn't see the package, and there was a note from UPS saying that it was left at their "side door". They don't have a side door, only gates into their back yard! And even though their main door was open with the screen door closed, no one answered.  I left a note (even the USPS misdelivers mail between us, so it's not without precedent), but no guarantee that I'll get it.

And the worst part is that the initial transposition may have even been my fault.  I'm still not used to writing this address, even though this house has been in my family for generations. I just never really needed to memorize the street number before.


----------



## JuneP

*Todays organizing*

Unpacked my 8 Aztec FO's,, and did another re-organization of some of my raw materials and old and new molds. I keep moving more kitchen items into the dining room to make more rooms for soaping stuff! 

Lately all I'm doing is watching soaping videos, and ordering soap supplies in the hope that one of these days before summer I'll be able to make soap.  Family health challenges and spring gardening chores are taking up all my active time. Rest time is for watching videos and only dreaming of more creative pursuits.


----------



## FlybyStardancer

Whoo! Tried again and the neighbor was home, so I have my FOs!


----------



## shunt2011

Tonight I plan on masterbatching some oils for soaping tomorrow.  I want to make 6 batches tomorrow as well as a large batch of sugar scrub.   I also need to re-organize my soaping room. Still working on getting stock built up for the upcoming market/show season.


----------



## Dorymae

I want to make soap! But what am I doing, inventory. Stinking inventory!  Okay I knew I would have to do it after the move, but it doesn't make it any easier. 

That is what sucks about working for yourself, when the boss is being an @ss about getting things done, you have no one to blame but yourself!


----------



## TBandCW

I've been on such a product making marathon that I have actually run out of most of my ingredients!  I remember thinking when I got all my supplies that it will take forever to use them all up.  Ha!  Joke was on me......:???:

So I guess today will be spent getting my supply orders in order.


----------



## Helenz

Wow everyone has been busy. Great talent out there -just love seeing what everyone is doing -such lovely soaps.
I have been trying out some new moulds as I feel a break from loaves.  Hope you like these.


----------



## Helenz

*Shaving Soap*

Apart from trying out some of my newly bought moulds I have been playing around with homemade shaving soaps. I have narrowed it down to a particular recipe with white clay to give added slip. I found some lovely cheap mugs to put the soap into and added a shaving brush to make it a complete set.
Cheers Helenz


----------



## FlybyStardancer

I was planning on making a soap with a double butterfly swirl... Yeah, soap disagreed. The FO wasn't supposed to accelerate and I had a lot of OO... Oils were slightly warm and lyewater warmer, but were well within temps that many people soap at with no trouble. It still went 0-60 in no time flat! I couldn't get the colors fully stirred in before they got glopped in the mold, and tried to do SOME kind of hanger swirl, but it was so thick it ripped the straw off of my hanger! Had to carefully dig THAT out... Well, it's nice and cozy in towels now.


----------



## grumpy_owl

Bought some wooden slatted drawers because my soap collection is growing out of control. Made Beltane soaps for my Wiccan friends (BB's Grass Stain and Sunny Herb Garden) and LOST a batch of olive-scented soap which it took 40 minutes of frantically running around the house to find.


----------



## jules92207

I made a 2 lb batch then split it four ways to finally use up a few sample fragrance oils I have had laying around.

Winter Gardenia, Moonlight Pomegrante, Lavender Cedar, and Drakkar, all from BB.


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat

I'm making coconut oil soap called mountain high with a blue clay base and white piped textured top and scented with earth and wood and cedarwood essential oils.  Will post pics of completed soap.


----------



## mx5inpenn

Lye water cooling now for lemon soap.


----------



## kchaystack

I made some 100% co soap to make clothes detergent.  Even knowing it gets hot and sets up fast it shocked me.  Got a big crack down the middle. Lol.  It is cut now, 2 bars cut into stain sticks.  I'll break out my food processor and grate it up and mix the borax and washing soda I a day or 2.


----------



## grumpy_owl

Bought half-crates for my soaps, which look fantastic. Re-organized all my EOs and FOs by type and put them on my crafting shelves in pretty boxes with a list on the outside (and stars beside whatever I'm low on). Noted the cure date for the soaps, put together a package for a friend's dad who refuses to use anything but my soaps, rewrapped and labeled MPs for local retailers and made bath tea for a special gift basket.
If only i had time enough to shower to use up all the soaps in my house. As it is, I'm a smelly, tired person swimming in cleansing products.


----------



## Sonya-m

I am hopefully making Parma Violet soap today - if my FOs arrive

Edit: no soaping for me today as they haven't arrived


----------



## Sonya-m

Fingers crossed for my FOs today


----------



## Saponista

I love the smell of Parma violets,


----------



## Sonya-m

My FOs have arrived 

Parma violet one smells gorgeous but then so do the others!! 

Maybe 2 batches today then!


----------



## biarine

Sonya-m said:


> My FOs have arrived
> 
> Parma violet one smells gorgeous but then so do the others!!
> 
> Maybe 2 batches today then!




Where did you bought your Parma violet Sonya?


----------



## Sonya-m

biarine said:


> Where did you bought your Parma violet Sonya?




It's from Sensory perfection


----------



## shunt2011

Got my supplies to make bubble bars - Hoping to make some tonight.


----------



## biarine

Thanks Sonya I will check


----------



## Sonya-m

Today I made soap on a stick! Thanks Parma Violet FO!




But I did also make this:




Scented with apricot & honey with additional honey and oatmeal added at trace - no colour other than the honey.


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat

I cut my "mountain high" soap 


Will be making shampoo bars with activated charcoal in one and French green clay in another....just so I can tell them apart lol


----------



## biarine

Sonya-m said:


> Today I made soap on a stick! Thanks Parma Violet FO!
> View attachment 13153
> 
> 
> But I did also make this:
> 
> View attachment 13154
> 
> 
> Scented with apricot & honey with additional honey and oatmeal added at trace - no colour other than the honey.




I love the violet/lilac colour how was the scent?


----------



## CuriousCreationstoo

After a trip to the beach, then cleaning house like crazy folks, tonight I hit the Soap shack! I made 5 cp batches. 1. Two greens, one is mica, Wasabi & Lime. 2. Romeo Ultramarine blue and td. 3.  Tobacco,  Cognac  & Cubans, colored with stranger on a train and red iron oxide. 4. Fruiti Pebbles colored with red mica and blue mica, purple and yellow liquid colorant..went a little swirl crazy on the one end...5. Smoke & Mirrors in a beeswax soap, colored with td and steel work. Aaahhhhh, sign.


----------



## Luv2Soap

I'm learning about palm-free soaps and different additives (e.g. clays, botanicals, etc...). I'm also studying the soap calculator and the different properties of soap and what they bring to the table. I'm addicted to learning


----------



## FlybyStardancer

So I keep my file with all of my soapmaking notes on Google Drive because that's supposed to be safer, right?

WRONG.

Lost the 2 most recent soaps plus the whole new cosmetics tab from the file.  Luckily I have handwritten notes that I can recreate it from, but it's so frustruating! And I don't normally have handwritten notes, so I really lucked out.


----------



## FlybyStardancer

I totally proved that I really need to slow down and not rush full-steam ahead. lol

Made a soap today themed after a group of friends of mine... Hemp oil at 10% of the recipe, the rest of the 2.7x beer syrup I made a few weeks ago, NGC Cannabis Flower as the FO. My plan was to do a cocoa powder line paired with a drop swirl... Yeah, I rushed through and poured it at too light a trace. We'll see how it comes out, it's currently snug in its bed (and will be checked regularly to make sure it doesn't overheat!). I had the hemp oil reserved, split between two prep bowls. To one of them I added TD to get contrast for the swirl. I used oils that were just over RT (80F), and my lye-beer was still a bit chilly (66F). It still came to near-instantaneous trace (thanks to being lye-heavy at that point). Separated them out and hand-wisked in the hemp oil. I keep underestimating how much adding a bunch of oil will slow down trace!


----------



## Sonya-m

I've just watched the total solar eclipse from my window but was very cloudy so could only see it for seconds when there was a break in the cloud

Today I'm making fresh cut grass scented soap


----------



## Sonya-m

I made my fresh cut grass scented soap. I'm so excited for when this is ready to cut. It has a layer of white with a green mica pencil line then pale green - half way up i drizzled the rest of my mica oil in for some shimmer. Topped up with the rest of the pale green then drop swirled white and dark green

Here's the top


----------



## reinbeau

I made this cream soap 2/26, whipped today, with no water - I am absolutely amazed at the consistency! It's silken. I put it back to rot more. I am very curious to see what I'm supposed to do with this stuff! This was made with tallow stearic and lard.  I'm planning on leaving it be for a good six months to rot but I wanted to just see what happened if I whipped it now.  When I first made it it was so hard I had to chunk it out of the crockpot!  I think I'll make another batch and let it rot for a good long time also.


----------



## TwystedPryncess

I was kind of boring and just read about soap again all day. I soap only at my house. It's been Spring Break for my fella so I spent the week over here mostly. I did transfer all of my FO's into amber glass bottles and made his house smell like a Black Raspberry Vanilla Peach Egyptian Hemp Dragon. The pit bull covered his nose with his puppy pillow and shot me baleful looks. My fella eagerly donated a tiny funnel from his mechanic stash to make the process easier!


----------



## jules92207

I made two batches today, one of love spell and the other is shave and a hair cut from Bramble Berry. I had been cranky that all the fragrances in my arsenal were bound to brown so I ordered these and a few others last Friday and got them Wednesday so I am a happy soaper this weekend playing with my nurture colors!


----------



## biarine

I made 1 year supply of homemade laundry detergent. I scent them with patchouli and lavender


----------



## shunt2011

Didn't make soap but made a bunch of emulsified sugar scrubs only to realize I don't have lids....how did I manage that one?  Well, had seals so put those on to protect them until my lids arrive on Tuesday.


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat

I made my first salt bar ... It's swirled with 1/2 charcoal and 1/2 no color scented with edens garden four thieves.  


I really like how these turned out!!!


----------



## jules92207

SweetBubbleTreat said:


> I made my first salt bar ... It's swirled with 1/2 charcoal and 1/2 no color scented with edens garden four thieves.  View attachment 13243
> 
> 
> I really like how these turned out!!!



Ohhhh those look awesome!


----------



## Littlewifey1

I made two batches, the first Black Amber & Lavender and the second Cranberry Fig. Both BB fragrances.  They are very plain but look lovely and shiny as they set up.  Can't wait to cut!


----------



## reinbeau

I played with making my liquid soap paste more neutral and set it aside to sequester for a week or so - I'm planning on using some of it to make some of the Egyptian Magic  stuff Humblebee & Me has been posting on her blog.  I have all of the bee products available from our own hives, made the propolis tincture a few weeks ago.


----------



## dosco

reinbeau said:


> I played with making my liquid soap paste more neutral and set it aside to sequester for a week or so - I'm planning on using some of it to make some of the Egyptian Magic  stuff Humblebee & Me has been posting on her blog.  I have all of the bee products available from our own hives, made the propolis tincture a few weeks ago.



Out of curiosity, where does one obtain bee propolis?

Cheers-
Dave


----------



## Confused_Penguin

I cut my Cappuccino Delight Soap. Smells amazing with hints of hazel nut! Made with real grounded coffee for exfoliation . Still trying to improve how to make curly soap out of Melt and Pour I need more practice. I also attempted to do a pencil line with this one and it didn't turn out as attractive as I thought it would. I would not be doing that again lol


----------



## DeeAnna

"...where does one obtain bee propolis?..."

From bees? :shifty:

Seriously, it's a kind of "glue" that bees use to seal up cracks in the hive and coat a large part of the hive interior. It is basically various resins produced by trees -- the bees collect it and bring it back home. It is a sticky yellowish substance with a resinous, pungent odor. Beekeepers sometimes collect it as they scrape propolis off various parts of the hive. You can dissolve the crude propolis in alcohol, strain and settle out the miscellaneous bits of bee parts, wood, dirt, etc., and either evaporate the tincture to a solid or use the tincture directly.

It not only is a building material for the bees, but it is thought to contribute to the health of the colony, since the resins have antimicrobial properties.

You can sometimes find it online. Also local beekeepers may have some for sale.


----------



## DeeAnna

Balm of Gilead is a healing infusion using the resin of certain types of trees. I make it from the resin on cottonwood buds that I collect about this time of year. It would be somewhat similar to propolis, just the resin from one type of tree.


----------



## reinbeau

Confused_Penguin said:


> I finally cut my unscented Oatmeal & Honey Soap! Came out beautifully! I was so terrified that it might overheat due to the honey but it behaved nicely thank goodness! I call this batch "The Queen Bee"





dosco said:


> Out of curiosity, where does one obtain bee propolis?
> 
> Cheers-
> Dave


DeeAnna explained it perfectly.  We are beekeepers, we gather the propolis from the frames as we work them.  



DeeAnna said:


> Balm of Gilead is a healing infusion using the resin of certain types of trees. I make it from the resin on cottonwood buds that I collect about this time of year. It would be somewhat similar to propolis, just the resin from one type of tree.


I have three big jugs of cottonwood buds infusing in the sun, a friend sent me some and I bought some freshly gathered.  How do you process them, DeeAnna?


----------



## MorpheusPA

I just knocked together a Castile, no color, no scent, except 2 Tbsp honey per pound.  It's currently a gold-orange as it slowly cures.


----------



## TwystedPryncess

My order from BB with my Brick Red oxide pigment came in. I wasn't waiting impatiently for it or anything. I have a hot process soap I wanted to color brick/rust red. Unfortunately, the soap came out purple. Tomorrow we try again!

I also made more bath bombs! Bath bombs are my soul food after a 'soap fail'.

This batch was for myself and my daughter, with the NG Black Raspberry Vanilla. I also used the BB Brick Red in these and they came out a lovely shade of dark raspberry.

Now I'll have to make a batch of bombs in a 'masculine' scent for my son  the Official Bath Bomb Addict and Tub Cleaner, because he will use ours if he runs out of his. :shock:


----------



## Confused_Penguin

Here is a picture of the soap log I am cutting tomorrow !


----------



## FlybyStardancer

Got my order from BB today. The main item was more BTMS-50... but I ended up getting soapy things as well. lol Some indigo and activated charcoal for playing with colors, some Rosemary EO because I intended on getting some anyways and it was on sale, some of the heavy plastic mods that she was selling at a discount because they had a small mistake on them... And my sampler FO was "Crisp  Cotton". That has an interesting scent.

Now, one of my mix bag of plastic molds was supposed to be a round soap with a celtic cross in the center. When I first pulled it out and looked at it, it looked like a car tire to me! Silly me.  Now I kinda want to play with grey and black and see if I can get it to look like one intentionally...


----------



## Sonya-m

My new silicone log mould and 6 cavity arrived today!!


----------



## Thistleberryhill

I am new here but will jump right in  I made Spiced Organic Carrot with VT Goats Milk and VT Honey, CP, this morning. I used paprika infused olive oil to boost the carrot color and threw it in the chest freezer to prevent gel before leaving for work. I work overnight so get to peek at it tomorrow when I get home. 
I am sitting on break at work here now making a soaping to do list (also a to buy list of course).


----------



## powderpink

I finally got to try my lavender soap
Not as impressed as with my peppermint soap, but still ok. I now know to focus more on butters/hard fats than oils.
 And I definitely need to stop going crazy with the pigment powders! Grey suds, yuck! 

Now I'm making plans for a manly sandalwood or lemongrass (can't choose, it's so hard) soap recipe for my boyfriend.


----------



## Luv2Soap

I ordered the sampler pack of Brambleberry's Melt & Pour bases along with a mold and droppers. I also researched a bunch of Melt & Pour ideas as well as learning more about CP.


----------



## Luv2Soap

Sonya-m said:


> My new silicone log mould and 6 cavity arrived today!!View attachment 13273


 

AH!!! Love these!!!!


----------



## DeeAnna

"...I have three big jugs of cottonwood buds infusing in the sun, a friend sent me some and I bought some freshly gathered. How do you process them, DeeAnna? ..."

I don't make a lot of this infusion at any one time so what I do would be tedious for large amounts. I pick off the outer shell of each cottonwood bud and use only that part in the infusion. All of the resin is on this thin outer shell. By using just that part, I can get a more concentrated infusion and I don't risk microbial growth by infusing the entire living bud. If possible, I will even remove the shells from the buds while the buds are still on the tree. That way I don't kill the leaf. 

I put the shells in a canning jar and cover with oil. I usually use jojoba or meadowfoam for long life, but olive or high oleic safflower or HO sunflower would be fine too. I make "unpetroleum jelly" with the infusion and my beeswax. This recipe makes a golden ointment that stays firm in the container, but softens and spreads nicely on the skin.

Unpetroleum Jelly			
Batch size: 	100	grams	

Ingredients: ... grams	 ... %	
Beeswax ... 15 ... 15% ... Thickener
Cottonwood-bud infused oil ... 40 ... 40% ... Anti inflammatory, analgesic (reduces pain), antimicrobial
Rice bran oil ... 35 ... 35% ... Anti inflammatory, soothing. Could just use more of the infused oil instead.
EO blend ... 10 ... 10% ... Optional. Blend of equal parts lavender, tea tree, lemon tea tree, and thyme EOs. Antiseptic, healing, soothing
Total  ... 100 grams  ... 100%	

Melt all heat tolerant ingredients (beeswax and the oils) in a hot water bath until the beeswax is fully melted. 

Remove from heat and stir CONSTANTLY until the salve cools to 140 deg F or below to make a smooth, spreadable salve. The product will go from transparent to opaque as it cools. If any large chunks form during this process, the only way to fix this is to reheat until all is melted and repeat the cool-and-stir step. 

Add essential oils and other heat-sensitive ingredients when the product cools below the max temp for the ingredients -- preferably no hotter than 120 deg F. 

Put into tottles, jars, tins, etc. 

Caution: With the EO level at 10% in this ointment, this product is for short term use only -- a few days at most. I have used it on a sore bum during a digestive upset, mild burns, small cuts and abrasions, and infected scrapes gotten from a coral reef. Omit the EOs entirely for long term use as an everyday skin ointment, lip balm, etc. (And the ointment will also smell nicer too -- the EOs are pungent.)


----------



## Confused_Penguin

I unmolded and cut my Coconut Mango Matrix Soap!The base of  the soap is yellow like mango with swirls of brown to represent the  coconut. The top has square embed pieces that look like cut mangos! It  is also decorated with white soap that looks like coconut shavings. Lastly, I poured yellow melt and pour over the shavings to imitate mango syrup.

I attempted to do a drop swirl... but then panic last minute because I thought that my batter was too thick for the color to reach the middle or bottom of my soap so I spoon swirled just a little bit. Really happy how these turned out .

Sometime tonight I am going to start making some soap with an almond scent. I'm going to force myself to do a real drop swirl. Wish me luck!


----------



## Sonya-m

I like that soap a lot!! Nice job!


----------



## SoapStephanie

Those are absolutely amazing!


----------



## CTAnton

I am floored by the talent I've been fortunate enough to witness on this thread! I'm blown away!
Today I made a batch of facial soap with babassu oil. Made a batch yesterday with activated charcoal and thought I'd repeat the same recipe today only with pink Australian clay and lavender EO. While it was saponifying in the oven I forced myself to do a cost analysis. I did purchase a small amount of the babassu oil so if this recipe works out and I can entice some of my lady friends to purchase some of the soaps I'll definitely be  able to bring down the cost in the future...and I used an EO as opposed to a FO simply because if you're going to break the bank you might as well go all the way!!I'm using molds that will give me in the neighborhood of 4 ounces each for the finished bar..$2.50 a pop is what I came up with...no wonder I love lard!


----------



## FlybyStardancer

Just made another soap! I need a soap with pumice since the bar of Dad's that I took is almost out. (I started using one he had abandoned before I started soaping.) Kept it simple with three oils (lard, co, & oo). I colored it with some of my new indigo and activated charcoal (and td, but I already had that ). Indigo went in the lye water and the charcoal and td were used to color small bits of accent color. Needless to say there was also pumice added to the whole batch.

And even though the first layer of the main color went in too thin, I managed to stop myself from steamrolling forward and went back and stick blended the rest to a thicker consistency.  After that I layered the black and white before doing a drop swirl with the main color. Covered with the last of the main, did a row each with the last of the accents, and prettied up the top.

I'm hoping the indigo comes out nice. The lye water was rather yucky looking before I poured it in the oils... I thought that maybe the lye had scorched the sugar I'd added.

And for the curious, it's scented with a not-quite-2:1 blend of tea tree and rosemary eo.


----------



## nframe

Sonya-m said:


> My new silicone log mould and 6 cavity arrived today!!View attachment 13273



Hi Sonya,

How strange!  I got exactly the same moulds and they arrived the same day as yours.  I bought them from Ebay, from an outfit in China.  I shouldn't because I already have so many moulds but I cannot exercise any restraint when it comes to moulds... :-D


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

Not soapy, but I made a whipped body butter -


----------



## reinbeau

CTAnton said:


> I am floored by the talent I've been fortunate enough to witness on this thread! I'm blown away!
> Today I made a batch of facial soap with babassu oil. Made a batch yesterday with activated charcoal and thought I'd repeat the same recipe today only with pink Australian clay and lavender EO. While it was saponifying in the oven I forced myself to do a cost analysis. I did purchase a small amount of the babassu oil so if this recipe works out and I can entice some of my lady friends to purchase some of the soaps I'll definitely be  able to bring down the cost in the future...and I used an EO as opposed to a FO simply because if you're going to break the bank you might as well go all the way!!I'm using molds that will give me in the neighborhood of 4 ounces each for the finished bar..$2.50 a pop is what I came up with...no wonder I love lard!


Don't undersell yourself.  $3 for 4 ounces of nice soap is still a bargain.  I love babassu in a soap, but it is spendy!


----------



## Sonya-m

nframe said:


> Hi Sonya,
> 
> 
> 
> How strange!  I got exactly the same moulds and they arrived the same day as yours.  I bought them from Ebay, from an outfit in China.  I shouldn't because I already have so many moulds but I cannot exercise any restraint when it comes to moulds... :-D




Yeah mine are from China too. I posted in here when I ordered them and someone asked me where from - was that you?


----------



## Confused_Penguin

FlybyStardancer said:


> Just made another soap! I need a soap with pumice since the bar of Dad's that I took is almost out. (I started using one he had abandoned before I started soaping.) Kept it simple with three oils (lard, co, & oo). I colored it with some of my new indigo and activated charcoal (and td, but I already had that ). Indigo went in the lye water and the charcoal and td were used to color small bits of accent color. Needless to say there was also pumice added to the whole batch.
> 
> And even though the first layer of the main color went in too thin, I managed to stop myself from steamrolling forward and went back and stick blended the rest to a thicker consistency.  After that I layered the black and white before doing a drop swirl with the main color. Covered with the last of the main, did a row each with the last of the accents, and prettied up the top.
> 
> I'm hoping the indigo comes out nice. The lye water was rather yucky looking before I poured it in the oils... I thought that maybe the lye had scorched the sugar I'd added.
> 
> And for the curious, it's scented with a not-quite-2:1 blend of tea tree and rosemary eo.




Beautiful swirls and texture on your soap!


----------



## Confused_Penguin

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Not soapy, but I made a whipped body butter -
> 
> View attachment 13284




How big is that jar because it looks gi·nor·mous


----------



## Confused_Penguin

Soap or cake guys? Haha... but in all seriousness I hope the almonds don't fall out once I cut these tomorrow.


----------



## SoapStephanie

That looks yummy, haha!

Today I'm not going to make any soaps, I'm going to give the Croquembouche (profiteroles tower) a try again.


----------



## not_ally

You guys are making me hungry for desserts and there is no sweet stuff in the house.  Thanks


----------



## MorpheusPA

I just made an Ocean Breeze scented, teal, blue, and white soap.  Which promptly riced on me and separated.  After beating it into submission, it separated again.

I'm hopeful the (thin) layer of water re-absorbs.  If not, rebatch into a sort of blue-ish, tealish soap that I'll hide somewhere and only use when nobody's looking.


----------



## MorpheusPA

That thin water layer?  Was an inch thick after an hour.  Into the pot it went and I did a hot process rebatch.

The soap is now a battleship gray, which actually isn't unattractive, and currently setting up in the mold.  It doesn't zap.


----------



## Luv2Soap

I received my scale yesterday that measures in grams - hooray! So, today I sent my husband some specific dimensions so he can make me wood soap molds. I asked him to make me:

2.5# tall skinny mold
2.5# basic mold
2.5# slab mold
1# basic mold

I also asked him to make me (3) different swirl tools: the hanger and (2) different swirl tools that look like they have nails in them. I'm hoping that all of these will be enough to not only help me perfect recipes in smaller amounts, but to also help me get the hang of swirling and other techniques.


----------



## Sonya-m

I'm currently rendering around 5lb of beef fat


----------



## Confused_Penguin

I cut my Vanilla Almond Cake Soap


----------



## jules92207

Confused_Penguin said:


> I cut my Vanilla Almond Cake Soap



And the almonds stuck! Yea! Looks amazing!


----------



## biarine

Hot process fresh linen and blue and white laundry bar for my husband aunt.
 not looking good but my aunt love it.


----------



## Sonya-m

biarine said:


> Hot process fresh linen and blue and white laundry bar for my husband aunt.View attachment 13315
> not looking good but my aunt love it.




It looks great but can I ask the blue speckles - is that pigment/oxide?

I'd just be concerned about using it in my laundry in case it left blue marks


----------



## Saponista

I think it looks quite pretty biarine. I like the subtle blue swirl.

I worry a little about the blue colour on clothing too.


----------



## biarine

Sonya-m said:


> It looks great but can I ask the blue speckles - is that pigment/oxide?
> 
> I'd just be concerned about using it in my laundry in case it left blue marks




Yes ultra marine blue oxide because she loves the blue speckles like her laundry powder she used.


----------



## biarine

Sonya-m said:


> It looks great but can I ask the blue speckles - is that pigment/oxide?
> 
> I'd just be concerned about using it in my laundry in case it left blue marks




Not really I have that before but less blue it doesn't but I noticed this one more blue than before 
 this is the one  I made 6 months ago without any problem on my white clothes. But I am not sure with this new one I will try tomorrow.


----------



## biarine

I will try tomorrow and I will let you know if there's a problem I am a bit worried too.


----------



## biarine

I am happy with my soap I try this morning and hand wash my white clothes and the blue speckles has no affect in white and no blue residue. I will grind them Sunday for my husband aunt, smell very fresh and not very strong.


----------



## Sonya-m

Oh good I'm glad you can use it 

I've just ordered some mica powders from an ebay seller - listed in automotive parts as paint but the micas they carry are cosmetic grade and only £2.35 for 25g!!

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/White-Ape-Pigments


----------



## Saponista

They used to put blue dye into washing powder to make whites look whiter anyway, so as long as it doesn't leave patches, I imagine it might make your laundry look better!!

That's really cool Sonya, will you let me know how you get on with them? I bought some off ebay and they were watered down with cheap clay or something so I had to use way more than normal to get a decent colour so I am really wary these days. I would love to find a good cheap supplier though.


----------



## Sonya-m

Yeah I'll defo let you know - I've ordered some from China off etsy that have been good value for money

Can't remember the name of the seller but if you search mica 50g they come up - about £2.40 with £4.00 postage but you can combine the postage 

Also just to add only the ones that say nail art in the description from my ebay link are suitable ie cosmetic grade


----------



## Luv2Soap

Just got back from Lowes with some wood, hinges and side locks for my new flat mold. Pretty excited! My husband is going to make this tomorrow morning for me. Then I will finally get to try the column swirl I've been wanting to try. Can't wait!


----------



## Saponista

I wish my husband was so handy. Ask him to fix a computer and he's fantastic. Screw something together from bits of wood? Not such a great success.


----------



## not_ally

Lucky you, Julie! I wish I had one of those handy DH's (at least when it comes to power tools.)  Have fun swirling with your new mold!


----------



## jules92207

I'm making myself dizzy trying to figure out if I am going to try EDTA, Citric Acid, or Sodium Citrate to help with my aunt and her hard water. Too much info!


----------



## not_ally

Me too, Jules. My problem is bad enough that I am going to try all of them carefully.  Ugh, love home made soap but  hate soap scum, there is some dissonance there.


----------



## cmzaha

biarine said:


> Not really I have that before but less blue it doesn't but I noticed this one more blue than before View attachment 13321
> this is the one  I made 6 months ago without any problem on my white clothes. But I am not sure with this new one I will try tomorrow.


Blue is used as whitner for laundry and hair


----------



## jules92207

I still use the Mrs Stewart's laundry blue actually. Works great on my whites.


----------



## biarine

Thanks guys yes I notice that my coconut soap with blue oxide on it makes my white more whiter than my plain white coconut soap.


----------



## nframe

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Not soapy, but I made a whipped body butter - ]



Hi Craig,
I read that this is scented with mandarin and black pepper.  It sounds like an unusual combination. What proportions of the two essential oils do you use?


----------



## Luv2Soap

Little hiccup in my new mold. Looks like the screws that came with the hinges are going to be a little too long for the thickness of the wood. So...we're going to have to get some shorter ones today.


----------



## not_ally

Frustrating, I know you were itching to use that mold.  Make sure to get some backup screws in different lengths.  I always miscalculate, so now have the go-to toolbox w/r/t screws and nails.


----------



## Luv2Soap

not_ally said:


> Frustrating, I know you were itching to use that mold.  Make sure to get some backup screws in different lengths.  I always miscalculate, so now have the go-to toolbox w/r/t screws and nails.



Yeah, tell me about it. I also forgot that I was going to need some acrylic inserts in order to create the bars before un-molding the soap. So...looks like this project gets put on the back burner for a week or so - probably after Easter. But that's okay. I'm trying out a new recipe today thanks to you Lard enablers  Everything happens for a reason. Because of this delay, I actually get to try out the recipe first before putting it into a smaller mold.


----------



## Sonya-m

Today I am rendering as much of the beef fat the butcher gave me so that I can squeeze the rest into the freezer this time!! 

Over 6kg of it to render!!


----------



## shunt2011

I'm so excited, I made a bunch of sugars scrubs again and I finally made bubble scoops.   Pink Sugar and Love Spell Type. They were fun to make.  Hopefully they will work well.


----------



## not_ally

Shunt, those look delicious.  I want to take a bite out of them.


----------



## Luv2Soap

Stopped by GoodWill on the way to the grocery store today and scored an awesome crockpot for $4.99. So, I'm set for CP, HP & M&P. Also picked up some canned goat milk, heavy whipping cream and coconut oil for my new experiment. I'm going to create some bars of the new recipe with 100% water, 50% goat milk and a 50% heavy cream. I want to see which one feels the best on the skin. I'm going to use a recipe of 60% lard, 20% sweet almond oil, 15% coconut oil and 5% castor oil with 38% water and superfatted at 5%.

Shunt - those look AMAZING! I love how they look just like a scoop of ice cream!


----------



## powderpink

I made my first salt bar today with lemongrass EO and orange EO. I went a little overboard  with the in the pot swirl mixing etc.  so its mostly brown/grey and blue. Next time I'll just not rush the method, as I had moooore than enough time before it got too thick.


----------



## hlee

Oh boy. I made a soap today with a Rain FO that I had never used before. It was way quicker than I was with my five color plan. Only after adding the FO did I remember reading it was a fast mover.
It turned into a plop soap with no plan but I did manage to get all my colors plopped.
I haven't had "panic" soap in awhile so I think it was good for me . 
Now I'm just hoping the plops will look sort of decent.
Go Badgers!


----------



## FlybyStardancer

Yesterday I made mini-easter-egg bath bombs for my nieces, using up the rest of that NGC Pretty Kitty scent that went pear-shaped on me when I first made the soaps for them. I even had enough to make two full-size bars for my brother's fiancee!  Today I did most of the work for preparing the easter baskets for them... Including the bath bombs, the final soaps, as well as a bunch of candy for them (all of the ones I felt like were must-haves in my basket as a kid, plus one other). I also have little squeeze bottles that I plan to make lotion for, and each one will get a name, so they know whose is whose (both with the lotion and with the full basket!). So far the baskets look awesome, and I hope to ship them early next week!


----------



## powderpink

FlybyStardancer, that's so sweet of you! Your nieces must feel so lucky

I unmolded my soapies today...now the game of patience begins


----------



## Luv2Soap

Made my 3rd batch of soap - lavender EO with lavender buds. It was a good test of a new recipe and smells heavenly! Let's see what happens when I unmold this tomorrow. Thanks to the Queen of Glop (Seawolf) for this recipe - looks amazingly creamy!!!


----------



## not_ally

I bet it does smell good!  Heads up, you probably already know this, but the lavendar will turn brown pretty quickly, don't be disappointed.


----------



## Luv2Soap

not_ally said:


> I bet it does smell good!  Heads up, you probably already know this, but the lavender will turn brown pretty quickly, don't be disappointed.



Yeah, I kinda figured that. I think I just used it because I got a free sample of it from Nurture Soaps with my micas. I'm pretty excited to see how this turns out tomorrow and to see how long the scent lasts.


----------



## shunt2011

More bubble scoops.  Now back to soapmaking.   Eucalyptus Mint and Mango Sorbet. I used 3 different variations of recipes that I tweaked. Now to see if they harden up appropriately.  They do smell delish.  They all seem to make some awesome bubbles for sure.  These could be addicting as well as my soaps.


----------



## Luv2Soap

Delicious Shunt!!! They really look awesome!


----------



## jules92207

I have this weird thing about making manly soaps and naming them after famous characters. I have Jack Bauer, James Bond, Danny Ocean, Edward (a Jacob is in the works), and today was Tyler Durden. It had to be black and blue of course.


----------



## not_ally

You are silly, Jules!  I think silly people are the best.


----------



## jules92207

I am pretty silly...thanks not Ally McBeal!


----------



## houseofwool

Yesterday, I took stock of what is in inventory, what is curing, and what I need to make. I counted and have nearly 1100 bars curing. Of that I need to get nearly 200 wrapped in the next few days.


----------



## Saponista

I had some pine tar arrive in the post today so I am going to make an anti dandruff bar for my hubby.


----------



## biarine

Saponista said:


> I had some pine tar arrive in the post today so I am going to make an anti dandruff bar for my hubby.




Where you get your pine tar Saponista?  That's seem nice


----------



## Saponista

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/3606...TqkQaAsd48P8HAQ%26srcrot%3D710-134428-41853-0

I did some research and battles Stockholm tar is pure, no other additives in it.


----------



## Saponista

I have just finished making it, I used a mixture of pine tar and neem. It accelerated like crazy and I had to scrape it into the mould and now it is giving out crazy amounts of heat. Definitely doen't need insulating.


----------



## Luv2Soap

Saponista, do you cover all your soaps with clear wrap? Can't wait to see this cut!


----------



## Saponista

Not usually, as it can leave a mark on the top of the soap, but this stuff stinks so I wanted to mitigate the smell overtaking my house! If I want to gel a soap wrapped in a towel, I usually don't fill the mould quite to the top and put a piece of card on top as a lid.


----------



## DeeAnna

Made laundry soap -- 70% coconut oil, 30% lard, 0% superfat -- yesterday and got it processed into a powder today with washing soda and generic oxiclean. The trick is to get the soap grated and broken down to powder while it is still fresh. Once the soap dries, even for a few days, it won't powder well. 

I'm getting away from adding baking soda and borax that you usually see in most laundry soap mix recipes. Here's my latest recipe for laundry soap mix:

80 oz grated soap with high percentage of coconut oil
110 oz (2 each 55 ounce boxes) washing soda
80 oz oxiclean-type oxygen bleach powder

All weights are approximate. Grate the soap by hand or with a food processor. As you work, spread the grated soap in shallow pans to cool. Using a food processor fitted with a blade, add a large handful of grated soap and about the same amount of powder (washing soda or oxiclean) to the processor bowl. Don't overload the bowl for best results. Process about 30 seconds to a fine powder, but watch carefully that the mix gets finer and finer -- you do not want it to do the opposite and start to clump up, and that can happen really quickly. If at any time you do see clumping, stop immediately and add another handful of powder. Resume processing. The point here is to keep the soap cool and covered with dry powder, so the soap continues to break down into finer and finer bits, rather than clump up. Spread the powdered mix out into shallow pans to cool. Evaluate the powdered mix. If you want a finer powder yet, process the cooled powder another time and see if you can break the powder down even more. Depending on the soap, you may be able to get it very fine, but sometimes that just doesn't happen. When you're satisfied, pack the cooled powder into an airtight container and store in a cool, dry place.

I also made a gardener's soap. I used a tried and true bath soap recipe and made an uncolored batter. When it was at thin trace, I separated out about 1/3 of the batter and added finely ground coffee to that to make a scrubby brown batter. This batter went into the bottom of a slab mold. I added a dusting of cocoa to define the boundary with a brown-black pencil line. Then the plain batter went on top.


----------



## Saponista

How much washing soda and oxy do you use to soap? I think mine had too much soda in it last time and it was a bit hard on my clothes.


----------



## powderpink

Tried my hand at a soleseife ( eh, I guess I'm on a salt kick ).

And I figured I'd see what a spinning swirl would end up like in a 1? pint tomato tub since I have no proper slab mold for 500-700g batches...yet (￣▽￣)
(Even though I had to quickly glop the colours in there with spoons, after the salt bar I didn't expect it to thicken so fast)

Was it the smartest thing to do just before bedtime? Probably not ;p

Will I have a hard time unmolding/cutting it once I wake up....the answer is, most definitely, "yes" ;p


Thank goodness I decided to just focus on colours/technique and didn't add any FO/EOs. That would've ended up in a nightmare!

I think after this, while I wait for my  mini loaf/slab molds, I'll keep it simple for a bit and just go for cavity molds. Especially with soleseife recipes.

I also think next time I might add lye to the water first and then salt, if possible, so I'll be 100% sure the lye is completely dissolved.









I keep going back to it to squeeze it though


----------



## FlybyStardancer

powderpink said:


> I also think next time I might add lye to the water first and then salt, if possible, so I'll be 100% sure the lye is completely dissolved.



That looks fun!

On the other hand, the reason recipes say to dissolve the salt first is because it's extremely difficult to dissolve the salt in the water once the lye's in. It's a matter of chemistry and relative solubilities. If there's too much in there, it's the salt that's going to come out of solution.


----------



## powderpink

FlybyStardancer said:


> That looks fun!
> 
> On the other hand, the reason recipes say to dissolve the salt first is because it's extremely difficult to dissolve the salt in the water once the lye's in. It's a matter of chemistry and relative solubilities. If there's too much in there, it's the salt that's going to come out of solution.



Ah, I figured it had to be something like that, or else all the tutorials would've probably done lye first and then salt too..
Thanks for confirming it


----------



## FlybyStardancer

You're welcome! DeeAnna did a post with all of the fun science behind it, in one of the salt bar threads. At least I find it fun...


----------



## not_ally

I can never get all the salt completely dissolved (even with a brine bar) I just strain it and push through as much as I can, most of it goes through and is fine.  I have been wondering, though, FO's/EO's seem to fade more when I use salt, I have been using my strongest ones, and at higher percentages than normal.  Is there a good way to troubleshoot fragrance issues with salt?


----------



## FlybyStardancer

That's weird, not_ally! Everything I've read says they stick better! Are you adding them to the oils or batter? Maybe try adding them to the salt if you do a salt bar.


----------



## MorpheusPA

I posted my own thread, but more will see it here.  My first lard soap, and I'm in love (and already itching for the four week cure to be over).  The color is caused by the sandalwood-vanilla scent, and turning brown doesn't bother me.


----------



## powderpink

I like science, so might have to look up that thread about ~*the science of saltbars*~

Well, I can conclude the spinning method works okay for tubs.




Annnnnd THIS is exactly why you do not make a soleseife 1 hour before bed.





I've never experienced the crumbliness people talk about though and never really got it, so it was a good experience Crumbliness makes the whole cutting process so unpredictable. So yeah all in all, good experiment. And once cured, I'll put the brittle, broken pieces into a muslin baggie.


----------



## not_ally

Stardancer, generally add the FO to the oils unless I know it is an accelerator, and then I will do it at trace.  I must be doing something wrong, will try again later.  Hm, was really thinking it was the salt.


----------



## shunt2011

I do add the highest possible % to my salt bars as I do find it takes more for the scent to come through.   Once they have the scent it does stick.  I add my scent to the oils before the lye mixture.


----------



## cmzaha

jules92207 said:


> I still use the Mrs Stewart's laundry blue actually. Works great on my whites.


Did not know it is still available. Will have to look. I love bluing


----------



## cmzaha

FlybyStardancer said:


> That's weird, not_ally! Everything I've read says they stick better! Are you adding them to the oils or batter? Maybe try adding them to the salt if you do a salt bar.


Not in my experience with salt bars. Soleseife soaps only take around 25% salt so it does not affect the fo as much as a full salt bar. Dendritic salt is the one recommended to hold onto fragrance, but I have never tried it in salt bars. I stick to fine sea salt or sea and table salt mix. I always fragrance full salt bars 6-7% some even higher


----------



## DeeAnna

"...How much washing soda and oxy do you use to soap?..."

Well my last recipe was:
80 oz (2.3 kg) grated soap
110 oz (3.2 kg, 2 each 55 ounce boxes) washing soda
80 oz (2.3 kg) oxiclean-type oxygen bleach powder

It was a bit of a learning curve. I originally wanted to use just 1 box (55 oz) of washing soda in this laundry mix, but I ran into problems while pulverizing the soap into a powder in my food processor. I ended up doubling the washing soda just so I could use it as a processing aid to keep the soap cool enough so it turns into powder. If there isn't enough washing soda or other powder mixed with the soap when I pulverize it, the soap gets too warm and clumps up, rather than breaks down into fine particles. I decided to add the oxiclean to the mix this time, although I haven't done that before -- I had been adding it as a separate ingredient as needed. 

Before this last batch, I used equal weights of soap and washing soda and I don't think that was too much washing soda. Now that I've had a chance to think about it, I realize I could have used these same proportions -- equal weights of soap and washing soda -- again in this last recipe. I just got flustered with the clumping problem and I used both boxes of washing soda (110 oz) without really thinking it through. Oh, well -- live and learn!


----------



## Thistleberryhill

I got a loaf of Lenongrass & Litsea (touch of Cedarwood) w/organic cucumber, VT Goats Milk and spirulina swirls made and cleaned up before I left for my 19 hour work shift. I could have made soap all afternoon darnit. Iput a loaf of cut Spiced Orfanic Carrot and VT Honey bars on my drying rack also. Tomorrow I have plans to cut two loaves and put out to dry as well as make a loaf of Cinnamon VT Goats Milk & Honey and juice and freeze some cucumbers and carrots for Thursday's Soaps.


----------



## Luv2Soap

I ordered a bunch of FO's from WSP along with their hard butter sampler and some rose kaolin clay. Here are the FO's I ordered:

Apple Jack N' Peel
Drakkar Noir
Perfect Pumpkin
Rose Garden
Sweet Pea

Can't wait for these to arrive!


----------



## not_ally

Be careful, Julie, you might end up becoming a FO ho!  Expensive habit, sadly I speak from experience.


----------



## Luv2Soap

not_ally said:


> Be careful, Julie, you might end up becoming a FO ho! Expensive habit, sadly I speak from experience.


 
LOL - yeah....but there's a method to my madness with this purchase.

Apple Jack N' Peel is for my youngest son
Drakkar Noir is the fragrance my husband wears
Perfect Pumpkin is the fragrance my oldest requested
Rose Garden is for a soap I'm making in honor of my mother, Rosemary
Sweet Pea is because this is my favorite scent

I'm sure once I get the bug again I'll find some "reason" that I have to have it


----------



## not_ally

Those are some good reasons.  But yes, I'm afraid you will find a reason for the next irresistible one.  They always *sound* so good.


----------



## powderpink

Luv2Soap said:


> LOL - yeah....but there's a method to my madness with this purchase.
> 
> Apple Jack N' Peel is for my youngest son
> Drakkar Noir is the fragrance my husband wears
> Perfect Pumpkin is the fragrance my oldest requested
> Rose Garden is for a soap I'm making in honor of my mother, Rosemary
> Sweet Pea is because this is my favorite scent
> 
> I'm sure once I get the bug again I'll find some "reason" that I have to have it



Oh that's how all my FO splurges start out too :mrgreen:
And then they grow, because I like pairing scented goodies in themes (e.g. cherry blossom bath bomb + yuzu bath salt;  cedar, mahogany and sandalwood soap bar set; etc.)

Sweet Pea is a lovely scent though...oh..no, there you go, now I have to add it to my wishlist


----------



## FlybyStardancer

Finished the Easter baskets and got them sent off! I'm excited for it to get there.  I had a lot of extra lotion, so most of that went into a half-pint mason jar for f-SIL.


----------



## Luv2Soap

As part of my "which liquid do I like the most" quest - today I made the goat milk version of my test recipe. My recipe called for 4.56 oz of water and 1.67 oz of lye. So, I used 3.5 oz of distilled water and 1.06 oz of evaporated canned goat milk.

Here's the goat milk I used - I'm not sure if this is the kind of goat milk I'm supposed to be using, but it's what I tried.






I put the 1.06 oz of goat milk into my oils. When I first did this, I saw little bubbles of goat milk suspended inside the oil. Looked a little like rice in oil   So, I stick blended this for about 15 seconds and bamn...no more riced goat milk - just smooth, creamy oil.

Good news is I didn't notice any acceleration - then again I only mixed the batter until I no longer saw any oils on the surface (fully mixed). Pouring was like pouring water. So, I cleaned up and about 5 minutes after pouring them into the molds, I saw it begin to firm up.

I split the batch in two and used some green apple mica from Nurture Soaps so I can distinguish between my experiments. I have 2 test subjects left: coconut milk and heavy whipping cream. Once I do those, I'll post them here too.


----------



## Luv2Soap

powderpink said:


> Oh that's how all my FO splurges start out too :mrgreen:
> And then they grow, because I like pairing scented goodies in themes (e.g. cherry blossom bath bomb + yuzu bath salt;  cedar, mahogany and sandalwood soap bar set; etc.)
> 
> Sweet Pea is a lovely scent though...oh..no, there you go, now I have to add it to my wishlist



Haha! So glad I could fuel your addiction - I'm officially an ENABLER!   You and I sound like we think alike - I also like doing things in 'themes'.


----------



## jules92207

cmzaha said:


> Did not know it is still available. Will have to look. I love bluing



I know! My husband bought it initially to brine his bait for fishing! I stole it though.


----------



## handavaka

I made my third 3 lb batch of Avocado Soap for the week. The popularity of this soap is going to push me into purchasing a grove!


----------



## not_ally

Jules, it is amazing what you can coopt/adapt for soaping, right?  I was at the drug store today and found a weird little ice cube tray on the discount rack with perfect rounds for bar embeds.  God knows if I will ever use it, but I have it now!


----------



## Luv2Soap

I took the goat milk soaps out of the mold this morning. Goat milk REALLY accelerated the unmolding! Typically with this recipe it can't be unmolded until at least 24 hours after pouring. This one with the goat milk began to set up almost immediately after being poured and was easily unmolded about 11 hours later. Interesting!


----------



## houseofwool

The dairy milks accelerate unfolding because you create sodium lactate during saponification.


----------



## Luv2Soap

houseofwool said:


> The dairy milks accelerate unfolding because you create sodium lactate during saponification.


 
Ah, that makes sense now why I was able to unmold the soap so much sooner than the 100% water version! Would you suggest soaping at cooler temperatures when using goat milk?


----------



## DeeAnna

Milk does not make sodium lactate, because plain milk does not contain lactic acid. You'd only get lactic acid in a fermented milk like yogurt.

Lactic acid + NaOH => sodium lactate

What you can get from a plain non-fermented milk and lye would be sodium caseinate based on the main protein in cows milk, casein. This casein is the basis for making cheese, milk paint, and milk-based glues. Whether this contributes to hardness in soap ... I don't know.


----------



## Sonya-m

I've mixed my lye water ready for soaping tomorrow. Also weighed out my oils & lined my mould

Chopped up my freshly rendered beef fat - lovely white, non smelly tallow


----------



## janzo

Sonya-m said:


> I've mixed my lye water ready for soaping tomorrow. Also weighed out my oils & lined my mould
> 
> Chopped up my freshly rendered beef fat - lovely white, non smelly tallow




Hi Sonya, have you used your new moulds you got from China, just wanted an update on whether you were happy with them before I order. Thanks


----------



## reinbeau

Yesterday I delivered a custom order to a client - and picked up a nice check for it.  She's planning on more, for her two friends that run a B&B - small but it's a nice start!


----------



## janzo

Made my very first batch of cream soap today thanks to the excellent tutorial Lindy did for everyone on the forum.   It was great to have the pictures too so you can compare and check if you are on the right track.   I really enjoyed it and was very happy to see it whip nicely this morning and it is slightly pearly.  It has been put to bed for at least 3 months but I will of course peek at it now and again......ok, often!!!!!


----------



## Sagebrush

jules92207 said:


> I have this weird thing about making manly soaps and naming them after famous characters. I have Jack Bauer, James Bond, Danny Ocean, Edward (a Jacob is in the works), and today was Tyler Durden. It had to be black and blue of course.




LOVE the Tyler Durden soap, Jules! That's such an awesome idea!


----------



## kchaystack

SageontheMountain said:


> LOVE the Tyler Durden soap, Jules! That's such an awesome idea!



Unfortunately the name makes me wonder WHAT fat was used in its production...  :shock:


----------



## Sagebrush

kchaystack said:


> Unfortunately the name makes me wonder WHAT fat was used in its production...  :shock:




I was thinking the same thing


----------



## snappyllama

I'll happily donate some fat for your Tyler Durden soap!


----------



## powderpink

you guys crack me up 
but I have to admit,  I was wondering the same.

I finished a carton of juice, to use as a cheap soap mould, and got some peppemint oil on sale at a brick and mortar store ( still pricy though)... I fell in love with my soleseife recipe, so tomorrow I'm going to make a big batch with peppermint oil

I wonder what I could use as dividers...


----------



## lenarenee

I taught a future soap addict how to make soap!!


----------



## dillsandwitch

I made six batches between last night and today. All with tallow in them.

Coffee scrub soap with coconut milk

Strawberry Jam Goats milk soap. Didn't think it needed to be put in the fridge cause it was quite cold last night. Wrong and it over heated  

OMH Goats milk soap and Lavender and Herb Goats milk soap . In the fridge and looks ok

Black Cherry with coconut milk and Grapefruit & Lime with coconut milk.  Also in the fridge just for safe keeping.


I would have made more but I ran out of moulds. All good. I will make more tomorrow once I un-mould the ones from today


----------



## Sonya-m

janzo said:


> Hi Sonya, have you used your new moulds you got from China, just wanted an update on whether you were happy with them before I order. Thanks




I've not had chance yet unfortunately - I'm itching to but no chance yet (the soap yesterday was in my slab mould)


----------



## biarine

Planning to make marjoram and lavender floating soap this Easter Monday.


----------



## JuneP

*Spending and more spending*

Husband's illness and house guests now, make for no time or energy to make soap; but it hasn't stopped me from finding time during my rest periods to get on line and put in a couple of orders for soap supplies and watch some videos on making bath bombs which I'm planning to do later next week when company is gone.

I also splurged and ordered a new video camera (Canon Vixia HF R62) which is arriving today. Since our son-in-law is something of a genius with all this tech stuff, and has an earlier version of this camera,I figure he can help me get started with this new device. 

Earlier this week I bought and put together an under $12, laundry cart on wheels from Walmart. It has four shelves, and only 8inches deep, so it doesn't take up too much room; and is perfect as a soap drying rack. It was a bit tricky for one person to put together; but I figured it out after about five minutes. Hint: Use a wall or piece of furniture to lean it against or get another set of hands to help you! Now I just have to make more soap to fill it!


----------



## jules92207

Oh my gosh you guys crack me up! 

I promise the Tyler Durden soap is not made with human fat, but if I could do that I would be the skinniest soaper ever! Lol!!!


----------



## not_ally

I had never heard of Tyler Durden (have not seen The Fight Club) until a friend who knows about my soaping obsession told me about it the other day.  It kind of made me shudder and laugh in a horrified way at the same time (how did he figure out the SAP values for that?)


----------



## kchaystack

not_ally said:


> I had never heard of Tyler Durden (have not seen The Fight Club) until a friend who knows about my soaping obsession told me about it the other day.  It kind of made me shudder and laugh in a horrified way at the same time (how did he figure out the SAP values for that?)



Lots of trial and error....


----------



## Sonya-m

I cut my failed spin swirl


----------



## biarine

Sonya-m said:


> I cut my failed spin swirl
> 
> View attachment 13486
> View attachment 13487
> View attachment 13488




What a beauty


----------



## jules92207

kchaystack said:


> Lots of trial and error....



Oh the horror... Lol!


----------



## FlybyStardancer

not_ally said:


> I had never heard of Tyler Durden (have not seen The Fight Club) until a friend who knows about my soaping obsession told me about it the other day.  It kind of made me shudder and laugh in a horrified way at the same time (how did he figure out the SAP values for that?)



I haven't watched it either (I know enough about it to know that it is very far from the kinds of movies I enjoy), but I've gotten the fight club jokes from friends, especially when I was first starting out. Thankfully, they've mostly died a natural death at this point.


----------



## dillsandwitch

Had to do my first rebatch today. My plain goats milk soap overheated. I just cant seem to get them to work lately. 

I grated it up and dumped it into a saucepan. Added the liquid that seeped out and a good dollop of olive oil just to be sure and cooked it over the smallest lowest gas burner i have. took about 15 mins till it was all smooth and fluid and didnt zap any more. dumped it into a mould and jammed it back into the fridge. What stated out as a nice white soap ended up more of a caramel colour. I was going to add some TD to it but in all honesty I just couldn't be bothered to ...


So over all out of the 11 loaves made over the weekend only 2 were fails and both were the goats milk ones. not bad and no more goats milk for me until i can get my freezer in order to allow soap to fit in it


----------



## kchaystack

Made my nephew a batch to commemorate his earning his green belt.  Scented with NG's Green Irish Tweed.  It is a black soap with a green stripe in the middle (his dojo's uniform is black).  Pics will follow after I cut it tomorrow.

I also took the plunge and signed up for the new Great Cakes soap challenge.  I have a small slab mold and this is a perfect reason to break it in.


----------



## MorpheusPA

I made a lard, olive, coconut, and castor soap in bright yellow with an invisible swirl.  The scent is lemon-vanilla, and the swirl is already not so invisible as it was when I made this 90 minutes ago.


----------



## jules92207

I tried a new recipe today, wanted to try mango butter and beeswax in my recipe and I also added just a splash of sodium lactate to see how hard I can get my soap. I should have done more research first as I just added a tsp of the SL to my cooled lye water instead of weighing it out. Pretty sure it was such a small amount it wont be problematic, or so I hope. Lesson learned.

Also this is my second batch that has lifted out of my mold while curing. Literally popping out of the mold. I must have gremlins or something.


----------



## Luv2Soap

My hubby just called me to tell me my new flat soap mold is done!!!  Inside dimensions: 10 1/2" x 7 3/4" x 3 1/2". I've entered the Great Cakes Soap Challenge and this month it's spin swirls. So, I will need 81.37 oz of oil to fill this sucker up to 2 1/2". VERY EXCITED!!!! I'll post pictures when I get home. I plan on doing my challenge swirl tonight and see how it goes.


----------



## galaxyMLP

Today I made HP goose fat soap. My co worker cooked goose in mid march and gave me 6 oz of the fat (it was clean and unseasoned. I made a 70:20:10 goose fat: coconut oil: mango butter soap with 5% SF. I will be giving him the soap (I'm keeping one for myself!!) I tried a bit and it is so bubbly! (I'm used to my Castile soap!) 

It is scented with grapefruit, orange, and a little eucalyptus and sage.

The swirl/ layering was supposed to be orange but it turned out pinkish brown. I think it looks like pieces of meat now (when I was cleaning it up all of the soap curls looked like bacon strips!!)

Now to wait 4 weeks!


----------



## Luv2Soap

So pretty Galaxy!  Looks a lot like pink marble to me - lovely!


----------



## galaxyMLP

Thanks! Its great to be able to post something I just made and get feedback right away. I think it smells divine I just hope that all of the fragrance doesn't disappear.


----------



## Luv2Soap

Here it is - my new flat mold that my husband made for me. Inside dimensions are 10 1/2" x 7 3/4" x 3 1/2". So excited to get home and give it a try!!!


----------



## LittleCrazyWolf

I've been wanting to try my hand at salt bars and decided to give it a go today.

I was really nervous because I used coconut milk for half of the water and a fast moving FO. However, I was pleasantly surprised that I had time to color half the batch nautical blue. 

So there I am looking at my pretty awesome blue and white salt bars when I look over and realize that I forgot to add the salt! 

*Sigh*


----------



## not_ally

LCW, hate that. For me it is usually the FO if I leave it until the end.

Julie, that is gorgeous!  I am jealous.


----------



## Luv2Soap

Well - tonight was the night that I used the mold for the first time. I have to say I was REALLY impressed!!!!! It was really easy to line and didn't leak - a plus  I made my first "intricate" soap - the swirl soap. Hubby & I worked together to make it and it was really fun pouring colors with him. 






Here are the colors we used - they were samples from Nurture Soaps. I really liked the white snowflake with titanium dioxide. We used Sweet Pea FO from WSP. I think this fragrance moved the trace a little. At the beginning, it was pretty liquid, but by the end it was like pouring sludge out of the containers. 


Here's a picture of the soap before spin swirling it.







And - here's what it looked like after I took a bamboo skewer to the top of it to make some designs:






I'm pretty excited to get this unmolded and cut to see how the spinning did!


----------



## jules92207

Ohhh how fun! Looks great!


----------



## SoapStephanie

Julie, can I borrow your hubby pleaaaase? :mrgreen: 
Yours is so creative, haha!


----------



## grumpy_owl

Finally, finally, FINALLY, got my Ballerina soaps right, after three tries! It's a pale, satin-slipper pink with white glitter, smells delicioso--I changed up the scent-- and did not get partial gel in the freezer (I wanted to keep the color very pastel) because I was patient enough to soap cool.
Also made a bunch of lovely full-color glossy brochures for my CP soap business, which is not a business yet, but at least I have the brochures. Now to tangle with the state and city agencies to get fully licensed.


----------



## kchaystack

I also took the plunge this month and entered the soap challenge.  Used my BB small slab got the 1st time.  

I also used lard for the first time since everyone says it is a slow moving oil.  

I used Crafters Choice Coconut Lime Verbena, and mica's from Nurture.  That is their Really Red, Purple Vibrance, Green Vibrance and TD.

My only concern is the mold is only 2" tall - so I can't quite fill it to the brim if I am going to spin it.  So the bars will be a bit thin.  We will see how it looks when I half them tomorrow....


----------



## Luv2Soap

Wow kchaystack - AMAZING!!!!!! I love how fluid you were able to keep the batter to make these amazing spin swirls!


----------



## kchaystack

Luv2Soap said:


> Wow kchaystack - AMAZING!!!!!! I love how fluid you were able to keep the batter to make these amazing spin swirls!



Aww, thank you.  I wish I had not ended on the white...   but maybe it won't be so bad inside.  

I was very worried that it had gotten too thick, but once I started spinning it worked fine.


----------



## not_ally

K, that looks gorgeous, way better than mine.  Yay for you!


----------



## jules92207

Beautiful spin soap!


----------



## Luv2Soap

Here's my first attempt at a spin swirl all cut up. I'm pretty excited!


----------



## Saponista

I will be giving this a go too later. Think you did a great job! I just need to go and buy some lard to make a slow trace recipe.


----------



## reinbeau

I'm going to make my spin soap when I get home today.


----------



## Luv2Soap

I can't wait to see your soaps cut! This challenge is a lot of fun   I am thinking of asking my hubby to make me a small, square mold that holds 1# of soap to see if I can't get better spin swirls. The batter I used began to thicken up on me during the pour - could have been the Sweet Pea FO from WSP though...not sure.


----------



## kchaystack

Luv2Soap said:


> I can't wait to see your soaps cut! This challenge is a lot of fun   I am thinking of asking my hubby to make me a small, square mold that holds 1# of soap to see if I can't get better spin swirls. The batter I used began to thicken up on me during the pour - could have been the Sweet Pea FO from WSP though...not sure.



I think the 6" x 6" was perfect.  The BB silicone is only 2" high tho.  I wish it was 3", so that the soaps couple be thicker since this design needs to be cut differently.


----------



## Luv2Soap

kchaystack said:


> I think the 6" x 6" was perfect. The BB silicone is only 2" high tho. I wish it was 3", so that the soaps couple be thicker since this design needs to be cut differently.


 
6" x 6" sounds PERFECT. I think I'll ask him to make it 3" per your suggestion. Would love to be able to get 8 soaps out of a batch if I wanted to. Thanks Kchaystack!


----------



## JuneP

*What soaping thing I've done today*

My non making continues; but I did buy a book on lotion making (99 cents on Amazon for a Kindle download);and got an order in for oils, fats and a stacking mold basket (all on sale at Essential Depot); and as soon as I have breakfast I have to get to the mailbox package box, where there's a box of colorants and other things from Be Scented waiting to be picked up. 

House guests left yesterday and my husband's sister and husband arrive today for a couple of days visit; and with husband having an appointment with his oncologist Thursday, I may, just may get time by the weekend to try my first hand at making bath bombs! Having a husband who is mainly bedridden these days means that there just isn't time or energy for soap making; but I figure I can try to squeeze in that little bit of time to make a small batch of bath bombs, if nothing else.

June


----------



## reinbeau

The deep squarer mold I own is 10.5" x 8.75" and 3" deep, so I'll be making a good sized batch (I will only fill it 2" or so).  I don't have anything smaller to use.  We'll see what I can do before it gets too thick.


----------



## Sagebrush

I made two batches of coffee and beer soap today. I made two batches of lavender oat soap last week, after not having made anything since November. Time to kick it into high gear!


----------



## biarine

I just made a year supply of laundry detergent yesterday.


----------



## MorpheusPA

The Killer Tomato?  No, it's a cherry soap with amber and other fruit as accents.  The colorant is a little Red #40 Lake and a fair bit of brick iron oxide, and should lighten considerably during saponification and cure--this is ten minutes old.

I'm thinking of calling it Cherry Cakes Soap due to the muffin tin and the scent, but Killer Tomato is an option if the hue doesn't calm down...


----------



## biarine

Nice red very vivid


----------



## zolveria

*Miryoku Soap*

Here my Miryoku soap. Needed SL Had a tough time pulling out of the mold and i ran out of BP and used WP

But She came out beautifully. This is an addition to my Miryoku Lotion -body wash line.
I normally wait 2 days after removing from mold to cut.


----------



## CuriousCreationstoo

Evening, my sweets! I wanted to share what I've been up to. The first is scented with Teakwood & Cardamom (wasn't a fave smell, but it grew on me), and underneath that beautiful green is an in-the-pot swirl of titanium dioxide, green chrome oxide, ultramarine pink oxide, and activated charcoal.  I used a 60-30-10 ratio of olive, coconut, and castor oils, but I think I soaped too hot, because, man, did it trace FAST! I put the fo in first so I wouldn't forget, and it traced almost as soon as I poured it in. Turned out to be okay, because I got to try a textured top!

Up next is Birds of Paradise with Brazilian purple clay and bentonite clay. I followed a recipe on the 'net for this one. I made a makeshift hanger swirl tool, and attempted a tiger stripe, but I think the wire may be too thin to really drag the colors. I did a quick back and forth zigzag with a chopstick on the top. We shall see. On this one, I mixed both clays with water first, then added the fo to the clay mixture. The purple clay disolved quickly and easily, but the bentonite was more face mask texture. I think their may be a few bentonite spots in the final product. 

Okay, then...Thanks for looking!!


----------



## janzo

Made some whipped soap (followed Nizzys tutorial) or should I say tried to!!  Would not whip up to a meringue like consistency, maybe my palm was to liquified or warm. Anyway carried on, fragranced it with papaya and put it into a mould.  Have taken it out of the mould and tested it.....and it still floats despite not being the right consistency so that was a bonus.  Was actually fun to make and will have another go next week.


----------



## powderpink

I just loaded a shopping cart with 18 brambleberry FOs (along with some pigments)

Smoky Patchouli
Sweat Pea
Vanilla Rosewood
Energy
Tropical Vacation
Yuzu
Pear
Spiced Mahogany
Grapefruit Bellini
Christmas tree Cybilla
Lemon cake
Clementine Cupcake
Kentish Rain
Coconut Cream
Beau Brummel
Bay Rum
Jasmine Dreams
Rise and Shine

most of them are 10 ml but still...
Late night online "window" shopping is baaaad.
When I come to my senses again, I'll have to initiate a hefty elimination round or two


----------



## JuneP

*I will organize all these colorants and micas*

I'm still trying to organize all these soap supplies; and tired of having to retrieve stacked boxes two levels deep from a low kitchen cupboard, so I went looking for a portable cart for my colorants and micas so I'd have easier access and found this one Can't wait to get all the colorants in this wheeled unit!

June
Lady June Soap (wanted to start a blog and decided to give a name I could use in case I ever decides to sell something!)


----------



## powderpink

I have 5 bars of unscented soleseife hanging out in the oven :3 (decided to just make unscented's until june when I can splurge again!)
Same as the previous recipe except I subbed rice bran oil for OO.
My dad looked at me with this :???: look, "how much soap are you going to make?"

....

Not enough in this lifetime, that's for sure


----------



## Consuela

Wooo...! (Hey!)

So haven't been on in a while (or done anything entirely soapy) but baby is having a great morning so I thought I'd hop on... check out the soap world. You know, withdrawl and all that.

Daddy took her to her grandparents this week, so I made a bunch of soap: full drying racks=best thing ever. 
(Aside from Coffee, coffee really is the bestest thing ever.)

This week I have ambitions for making more face lotion since I'm out, and had to stoop so low as to buy some overpriced, underworth it lotion that while is nice and light, smells atrocious... and I have plans for making more body butter....maybe some scrubs...

Oh.. All the things. But. Alas...Slowly getting back into the swing of the soap-room... one day at a time... one small thing at a time.... 

It was extremely satisfying to make a few batches of soap  And don't worry... I am savouring the little baby days because I know they'll be gone before I know it. So I'm not complaining... it's just nice to get back into my room once in a while and make things.


----------



## Consuela

ps.....I've missed something. What's a spin swirl? Is that the last few pics posted? If so, they look great!


----------



## janzo

Welcome back Consuela and congratulations on the birth of your baby. I was wondering where you had got to as you were a regular on the forum. Enjoy your soaping etc while you have  the time, as you say it won't last long!!


----------



## MorpheusPA

I did my first hot process soap.

I discovered I hate making hot process soap, so this is also my last hot process soap.  I'll stick to CP in the future except for rescue batches.


----------



## kchaystack

Consuela said:


> ps.....I've missed something. What's a spin swirl? Is that the last few pics posted? If so, they look great!



The spin swirl is the latest challenge from Great Cakes Soapworks.  Basically you take a slab mold, pour in your soap using what ever technique you like (commonly it is a faux funnel in several different spots) and then you take the soap and spin the mold.

Here is the preview video

https://youtu.be/IgXJ_499-cA


----------



## Consuela

Thank you Janzo! I sure have missed reading up on the Soap things!! Yes, I think I posted right up until the day she was born... I certainly soaped the day before she was born! Can't wait to get back into full swing, though I know that realistically that won't be for a few....years? Haha... that's okay. 

kchaystack - Okay I thought it was similar to a funnel pour - but wow do those soaps ever look cool! (Added to the list of things to try next time I soap!)


----------



## CritterPoor

my lye and soap making pot came in the mail today.  I think I have everything to make my first, simple batch of CP soap.  If only it wasn't so late already....maybe tomorrow


----------



## shunt2011

100% CO stain sticks, shave soap and unscented, high lard with co, avocado & castor with dead sea clay facial bar unscented. Also testing my bubble scoops (3 different versions).


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat

I have made some rain soap and Independence Day soap.  
this is the rain soap.

Will post  independence soap when I cut it.


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat

My Independence Day soap....the blue looks black in pic tho...but it's kinda navy blue with rose clay and white.


----------



## Dana89

Well nothing today but here is what I did in the past 8 days. People I don,t sell soap. I have only been soaping for a year so when you see this pic you will see what a hopeless addict I am. Thank god I am able to pay for my habit by taking online surveys. I make about $200 to $250 a month doing surveys and it all goes to soaping.


----------



## powderpink

Dana89 said:


> Well nothing today but here is what I did in the past 8 days. People I don,t sell soap. I have only been soaping for a year so when you see this pic you will see what a hopeless addict I am. *Thank god I am able to pay for my habit by taking online surveys*. I make about $200 to $250 a month doing surveys and it all goes to soaping.View attachment 13635



I need to start doing this too. My closet is starting to look like yours and I'll never be able to sell due to being in Europe.
What site do you use?


My soleseife should have saponified by now ( I love how fast it goes :3), so I'll unmold in a bit and post some pics of my very plain, ugly looking soap
I'm so envious of everyone's skills on here!


----------



## SA-Soaper

I did these soaps about 2 months ago - what is interesting is the look. I used a my usual recipe, but I think it could be because it was very hot and humid. I started using less water and that seems to fix the problem. I do like the look of the blue soap. Dont know if I will be able to recreate.


----------



## SoapyWater

Labeling. I have farmer's market this weekend. I am labeling 5 soaps. Mango Papaya, Citrus Burst, Lavender Rosemary, Orange & Mint, and Tea Tree and Cinnamon (which I may rename to Cinnamon Tea) I also have pictures to take for the website. 
I have a Cocoa Vanilla soap on the curing rack that will not be ready until the 1st week of May. 
I am tinkering with my whipped butter recipe (again) before I make my final decisions on it and also working on packaging.


----------



## SoapyWater

Looks like Glycerin Rivers.... seems like your temperature was off. When soap gets too hot you get this crackling "glycerin" river look to your soap. Be mindful of your temps and also when you insulate the soap.


----------



## SA-Soaper

SoapyWater said:


> Looks like Glycerin Rivers.... seems like your temperature was off. When soap gets too hot you get this crackling "glycerin" river look to your soap. Be mindful of your temps and also when you insulate the soap.



Thx -yes with research I realised it also had to do with temp. As I mentioned it was very hot and humid, 33 deg C. I dont soap anymore when its that hot as we do not have aircon. Just question Ive seen people measuring temp of insulated soaps and was wondering how they measure as it is in mold and covered, sorry if it is stupid question.


----------



## SoapyWater

No stupid question. There is something called an infared Temp Gun. You can lift the cover a bit "point and shoot" and it will read back. I haven't done temps on insulated soap in years. No need to. If I know we are going to have a cold night I just put over an extra blanket so the temp don't drop and cause soda ash. 

Check Amazon, Ebay or Home Depo. I love the guns its easier than a thermometer.


----------



## SA-Soaper

SoapyWater said:


> No stupid question. There is something called an infared Temp Gun. You can lift the cover a bit "point and shoot" and it will read back. I haven't done temps on insulated soap in years. No need to. If I know we are going to have a cold night I just put over an extra blanket so the temp don't drop and cause soda ash.
> 
> Check Amazon, Ebay or Home Depo. I love the guns its easier than a thermometer.



Thx again - learned something new - low temps can cause soda ash. That must be why no soda ash since november. I must say this is great site as Ive learned so much from everyone- I have not posted much yet but have read a lot with troubleshooting my bloopers. And I understand frustration I see with people not doing research and wanting answers instantly. I am still newbie with soaping - researching for over year and soaping about 8/9 mths. One day I will give back as you guys do.


----------



## SoapyWater

I was one of the originals when this site first opened. I left after I stopped running my original business. Over the years I still made soap but I didn't come back to the forums. I finally decided to come back and hang out for a while.. and see if I was able to assist anyone. Give it time. Just know things that are available to you now were not around way back then. Enjoy your learning.


----------



## Consuela

Okay.  I'm making cocoa butter body butter today. That's it. I said it. I'm gonna do it. And baby's gonna watch lol.


----------



## handavaka

Today I made a beautiful soap batter that flowed smoothly and looked delicious...UNTIL...I used a new fragrance oil that seized my batch to paste! Grrrrrr!!!! All I could think about at first was assessing the cost and the value! DOUBLE GRRRRRR!


----------



## Cindy2428

Studying and registered for Certification exams at Guild Conference. This year Basic CP/HP and Basic MP tests. Goal 1 - Pass. Goal 2 - Take advanced exams next year


----------



## Sonya-m

I'm ready to spin swirl! Just waiting for everything to cool down.


----------



## Sonya-m

Spin swirl done!! Happy with it so far, fingers crossed for a good cut!!


----------



## SoapStephanie

Pictures Sonya!


----------



## Sonya-m

Can't yet cos its for the Soapworks challenge. Will do once the contest voting has finished


----------



## Cindy2428

When does the challenge end? I'm eagerly awaiting everyone's pictures!


----------



## Sonya-m

Winners are announced on the 22nd


----------



## dillsandwitch

Made 2 batches of salt bars today. Had to make 2 cause I accidentally knocked the first one all over the floor and killed my stick blender in the process. Its not fun cleaning up so much raw soap batter. I'm just glad I hadn't put in the salt or FO yet. :S


----------



## handavaka

dillsandwitch~MUST.POST.PICS  of those salt bars! They are my favorite!


----------



## reinbeau

I entered the spin swirl challenge even though it didn't all swirl and cut up two test batches I made for a FO selling friend.  Oh yea, and I ordered a single-wire Bud Cutter from the proceeds of selling a bunch of soaping stuff to a new soaper.  Woo-hoo!


----------



## cgirard4

I made my first purchase from mad oils. Ordered some mica and fragrance oil.


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat

I made some more blue doves...used a different recipe this time...it's the first recipe I used when I first started soaping and everyone that has used it loves it. But I'm still looking for a royal blue color.  I'm about to give up and just go with blue jean color of doves.  Ugh boss lady won't like it I'm afraid.


----------



## MorpheusPA

I made a loaf of palm, olive, coconut, and castor (40/40/15/5) in peppermint and a touch of orange scent to round it out.

Half is a white band, 1/3 a green band, and the top remainder is white.  No photos yet as it's in the loaf.


----------



## shunt2011

Wrapped and labeled 300 bars of soap.  Getting ready for the upcoming season.  This weekend will be more soapmaking.  Need to make 8 batches.  I want to be as ahead as of the game as possible this year.  My New Years promise to me.  Not to get behind the 8 ball like years past.


----------



## Jstar

Did my first tallow soap after injuring my shoulder back in Sept.

I used my little tester mold {of course}

I think I may have created a lethal throwing object hehehehe

Mind you I am running a test of my own rendered tallow {which btw has been sitting in my fridge for a few months in stainless steel bowls and was rock hard and very cold}

Today I decided that I would start a cleaning process of said tallow..which oddly really didn't seem to need a cleaning of much, but I did one bowl of it anyway. Really was no smell to it that I could tell, but it 'did' have tiny specks on the bottom which I scraped off. I suspect these were little particles of left overs from frying my suet to begin with that slipped by the straining process. {Am I the only one who frys it first? :think:}

At any rate, while I was getting ready to start cooling the 'washed' tallow, I decided to test the one that was only initially rendered without a water wash...

My results surprised me while making this soap {No color or fragrances}

Slow-Med trace..plenty of time to work..smooth and creamy while pouring
Color stayed white
The smell reminded me of when I make my soaps with coconut milk..weird no? No 'dead cow' lol

Now, I used 70% tallow, 20% CO, and just for giggles cuz I was out of castor, I threw in an oz of soybean oil

Im not happy about the bubble numbers..since Im a bubble freak and love big fluffy bubbles...but the other numbers are ok I think {except for that HUGE hardness number hahahaha..this baby will need to be cut in a matter of hours me thinks..Im watching it. It actually began to set after about 5 mins in the mold}

So soapy guru's..what ya think of this recipe? Could be better, could be worse etc etc..??


----------



## reinbeau

That conditioning number is way to low for me,  I'll bet the bubbles will be better than you think.


----------



## Sonya-m

I've (finally) added my entry to the spin swirl challenge!


----------



## JuneP

*Still organizing*

After breakfast I got all my colorants, and  glitters out of their locked, stacked boxes, and got them in my new mobile cart. I bought  this cart particularly because the drawers are 3" deep, which is perfect for 1oz jars of colorants which are 3" deep.. 
I marked the tops of the jars with sharpies to make searching easier; but I'd like to redo those if I can find some round, waterproof labels, if there is such a thing.. 

The top drawer is for Titanium dioxide, silks, colored clays and botanical colorants, and dried dried herbs.
Next following drawers are for powdered colors and micas. First one  is for yellows, oranges and reds. Then pinks and lavenders, then the purples, blues and greens, then browns and blacks.
The very bottom is for glitters and puff bottles, and some liquid colorants.

After lunch I need to finish  cleaning out a box of  leftover mixed colors. and fragrances that spilled. What a mess! Covering the little mis en place bowls with saran wrap did not work, so I need to get to a restaurant supply store and get tiny plastic cups with covers, for that purpose, or better yet, some tiny glass jars. Wonder if Michaels sells those?????

I love this cart so much I may just buy another one for my embed and other small molds and small tools - spatulas, whisks, gloves, tiny cups for oils, pipettes, measuring spoons, etc. My husband is encouraging me to get another one but I have to make sure I have a place for it my office after I move move my desk, and other things. Right now my office is more like a part time rummage sale - a repository for a lot of things that have to be put elsewhere.


----------



## kchaystack

JuneP said:


> I love this cart so much I may just buy another one for my embed and other small molds and small tools - spatulas, whisks, gloves, tiny cups for oils, pipettes, measuring spoons, etc. My husband is encouraging me to get another one but I have to make sure I have a place for it my office after I move move my desk, and other things. Right now my office is more like a part time rummage sale - a repository for a lot of things that have to be put elsewhere.



Where did you get the cart?  I love the pic in your earlier post


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat

I made a new shampoo bar....put silk and French green clay in it.  It traced super fast so next time I'm mixing at a higher temp than 120


----------



## TwystedPryncess

I cleaned up huge messes from frosting bath bomb cupcakes.  I had to give up cake decorating a few years ago due to my fibromyalgia and I was really,  really sad about that whole thing.  It just wore me out,  though.  So,  I was a little rusty in the frosting department but it will come back to me and I cannot express the joy I have that soaping now lets me make cake decorating - like projects in a wide variety without getting worn out! 

I also had some lip balm beeswax mess to round 2 clean.  Beeswax is whoohoo stubborn. 

Let's see... A couple one pound test batch soap molds were in there.... I basically blew my kitchen up the last couple days!  Oh,  and some cherry almond soap mess remnants I didn't get all of.  The kids are dying for that soap to cure,  even my boy.  He just wants to wash in all of it,  bless his heart.  He doesn't care if the scent is 'for a boy' or not.  Considering he has been sometimes a two shower a day kid plus a soaker,  especially if he has a job doing something like laying insulation as he does right now,  I guess I can see it.  They get pretty tired and itchy.  

So,  back to cleaning soapy messes with me!


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat

My nephew and I made salt bars tonight...he wanted to do black and purple...we shall see how they turn out....pics to come later


----------



## dillsandwitch

handavaka said:


> dillsandwitch~MUST.POST.PICS  of those salt bars! They are my favorite!




 I can post some pics tomorrow. Cant be bothered to get out the camera tonight. They aren't that impressive really. Just plain coloured and some are oval and some are rectangle. But they are so very nice bars. I think they are my new favorite. I use about 60% fine salt and they are so very very bubbly


----------



## navigator9

I haven't made soap in way too long. I'm getting ready to retire and I never knew it was so much work! I've been very distracted and preoccupied, and I know that's not a good soapmaking state of mind, so I'm waiting....impatiently. And living vicariously through the rest of you, but I'm going into serious withdrawal! I have new molds and stamps that I haven't tried yet, and it's killing me! Soon...soon.


----------



## Luv2Soap

Found these fun silicone ice molds in the clearance section of Meijer yesterday! Think they could make some fun embeds.


----------



## JuneP

*Reply to question about my cart*

I got the cart from Amazon.com. It's called: Seville Classics 6-Drawer Organizer Cart, Frosted White.  It was $39.99 with free shipping. In fact, I like it so much I ordered another one last night!


----------



## Luv2Soap

I ended up making my first bath bombs with my 9 year old son. He was so thrilled and wants to make a YouTube channel teaching people how to do this. LOL - he's such a little ham   The whole time we were making them, he was narrating like he was talking to a camera. I should have recorded it, it was pretty funny   Here's our creations:


----------



## jules92207

I've been in a soap funk. Uninspired. Mostly cause I've been out of a lot of supplies but plan on restocking next month, I'll have some extra money then to fill my shelves. Thank you all for keeping me entertained with your beautiful work.


----------



## Sonya-m

I'm catching up on my notes - haven't done it for a while and want to make sure I have a complete log of all my soaps to look back over in future.


----------



## FlybyStardancer

I messed around with my shave soap yesterday... I still need to take my hand mixer to it.

And then the game night ended up turning into an impromptu poker night. The prize? A soap from my stash that I picked out and put in to a paper bag so that  the others wouldn't know what it was.  Mystery soap!


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat

I FINALLY broke under the BLUE COLORANT pressure....and bought some bb ultramarine blue ugh was not wanting to go the UNNATURAL WAY but if I was to get royal blue it had to be done I guess!!!


----------



## TwystedPryncess

Made four pounds lemongrass and sage soap,  doing CPOP technique.  Soaped with my nephew and thinking he loves it!  Sometimes I let him help.  He always does so enthusiastically.  It's awesome when a 33 yr old will soap with his auntie.


----------



## SoapStephanie

I cut my first CP soap today. Looks like a big failure haha. It's still very soft while it should be a hard soap. Maybe since I'm used to MP this is just what its supposed to be like, so we'll see.
I've been on the computer whole day long since the weather is absolutely TERRIBLE here so I came up with a lot of new soaping ideas for Autumn and such.


----------



## reinbeau

SweetBubbleTreat said:


> I FINALLY broke under the BLUE COLORANT pressure....and bought some bb ultramarine blue ugh was not wanting to go the UNNATURAL WAY but if I was to get royal blue it had to be done I guess!!!


I love blue ultramarines - a little goes a long way!


----------



## navigator9

SoapStephanie said:


> I cut my first CP soap today. Looks like a big failure haha. It's still very soft while it should be a hard soap. Maybe since I'm used to MP this is just what its supposed to be like, so we'll see.
> I've been on the computer whole day long since the weather is absolutely TERRIBLE here so I came up with a lot of new soaping ideas for Autumn and such.



Did your soap gel? If not, it may take several days to completely saponify. Don't give up yet. Is it zappy? If it's not lye heavy, then that means that it's still going through the saponification process. Give it a few days, and see what happens. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat

reinbeau said:


> I love blue ultramarines - a little goes a long way!




How do you use it??? Per pound of oils??  Strain before adding to soap or do you add it directly to soap batter.....
I'm looking to get a royal blue color


----------



## kumudini

I made a one pound batch of my first Palm free soap with ground cardamom. As promised to not_ally. I did HP and added the powder of seeds from a handful of cardamoms pods along with my ounce of SAO for SF. I was in cardamom heaven for a brief second. Hmmm, would the scent comeback??? 
Side note, why doesn't my HP soap ever threaten to boil over? The whole soap mass just gels without ever boiling up. Could it be my homemade double boiler that I use for HP?


----------



## biarine

Vkumudini said:


> I made a one pound batch of my first Palm free soap with ground cardamom. As promised to not_ally. I did HP and added the powder of seeds from a handful of cardamoms pods along with my ounce of SAO for SF. I was in cardamom heaven for a brief second. Hmmm, would the scent comeback???
> Side note, why doesn't my HP soap ever threaten to boil over? The whole soap mass just gels without ever boiling up. Could it be my homemade double boiler that I use for HP?




I did hp before with ground cardamom the scent after 4 weeks was very faint I can barely smell them, meanwhile I have very sensitive  scent of smell.


----------



## kumudini

biarine said:


> I did hp before with ground cardamom the scent after 4 weeks was very faint I can barely smell them, meanwhile I have very sensitive  scent of smell.


 Aah, I should have asked first. I was pretty excited as I got an excuse to make soap, so no worries. I know what to expect now. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## not_ally

Ok, I guess the ground cardomom will not work, which is sad for all us.  Many thanks to you guys for testing/sharing, though.

ETA:  Silly question, since V tried this in HP at the superfat stage, when presumably the lye would be *least* likely to kill the fragrancing compounds, but in your opinions, worth experimenting with maybe after trace - right before the pour - in CP, at all?  I kind of know the answer, most of the saponification will take place after that anyway, but just reaching now.  I am getting to the point that I am thinking of just making the **** soap and sprinking super finely ground cardomom on top mixed w/a bit of oil a day or two after making, I could always just use it in my own shower get a teeny whiff and a big mess to clean, and curse myself for having another bad idea at my own leisure


----------



## SoapStephanie

navigator9 said:


> Did your soap gel? If not, it may take several days to completely saponify. Don't give up yet. Is it zappy? If it's not lye heavy, then that means that it's still going through the saponification process. Give it a few days, and see what happens. Fingers crossed for you.



I think it's indeed still working on the saponification process. I did calculate a nice solid recipe with a nice hardness so that must be it. It's not zappy. 
We'll see! I'm not completely lost, haha. I'm just going to try again since it's needs to cure for a while.. I've got some great designs in mind so let's try that.


----------



## jules92207

I haven't done anything soapy today except log in and read a few threads on here and it seems today was the day of digress... Its been entertaining to say the least! I'm still laughing... 

Also, I did use cardamom eo with cardamom powder once and it faded to almost nothing. I don't think it holds well at all.


----------



## janzo

I made a Bastille soap and while mixing it went gloopy and snotty, bizarre never had that happen before. When I took the SB out of the batter there was long snotty tendrils.  Got it into the moulds, will see how it does over time!!


----------



## MorpheusPA

I melted four 7 pound jugs of Soaper's Choice oils today for transfer to buckets.

Then I made a test soap with 40% tallow, my first tallow usage.  Since it's just a test and never going to leave the house, I tossed in blue soap glitter for fun.

Of course, I also used honey, so the soap is currently sort of a muddy green.  That'll clear up and turn blue as the honey fades out during cure.


----------



## biarine

Vkumudini said:


> Aah, I should have asked first. I was pretty excited as I got an excuse to make soap, so no worries. I know what to expect now. Thank you for sharing.




I like it even though that the scent was gone but it's still very good for the skin


----------



## reinbeau

I unmolded and stamped my Aleppo soap.  This is my first Aleppo style soap, stamped and ready to store away for six months or more.  Aleppo soap is made with laurel berry oil.  I'm not going to pretend this is the same as what you'd get in Syria, but it is 30% laurel berry oil (70% olive oil), unfragranced, the scent is very nice, and I'm hopeful it'll make a nice soap in a few months.  It is definitely harder than I thought it would be.  Made it in my Bramble Berry 25 cube mold, I didn't make enough batter, though, so only got 20 full cubes plus a runt.  I did add 7.5 tsp of salt to the lye water to help harden the bars. I ruined the runt when stamping and one of the cubes - stamping soap is definitely an acquired skill!!


----------



## Sonya-m

Oh they're beautiful! They look so luxurious!!


----------



## jules92207

Those look wonderful!


----------



## dillsandwitch

Got hit with a major storm on monday. Today is the first day we have had power on since then. I want to try out some new fragrances I got the other day but dunno if I will get a chance to. So much cleaning up to do after the last few days. Might try to squeeze at least 1 batch of salt bars in today. Sigh :'(


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat

I printed out a great recipe for pine tar soap to make a friend with psoriasis and wrote up a couple more recipes.


----------



## dillsandwitch

managed to get a batch of salt bars done and also made a soap planer. Im not 100% happy with how the blade is sitting but once i get some better screws it should be good. It works its just a bit wobbly right now


----------



## shunt2011

I received my Laurel Berry oil from a Co-op I'm in and plan on making Aleppo soap.  Don't think I'll sell it though, too expensive of an oil unless used in small amounts. Maybe Christmas gifts.


----------



## soapswirl

I just made some cp soap with chamomile and bergamot scent, blue and yellow colours in the pot swirl. I used ultramarine for the blue but it looked quite dull on pouring so I'm hoping it will brighten a bit after a good gel phase!


----------



## shunt2011

Aleppo Soap made and in the mold.  Now the waiting begins.  Smells very herbal and a lovely shade of green.


----------



## FlybyStardancer

Tried my awful-smelling soap this morning. (The awful smell is from the FO, not anything to do with the oils going rancid!) I did a full water replacement on this one with the beer syrup I made, instead of the 50/50 I did with the previous beer soap. The lather in this thing is WONDERFUL. Took a minute or so to get started, but once it was going it was GOING.  It's just too bad that I dislike this scent so much.


----------



## Sonya-m

I used my £50 Gracefruit voucher from the spin swirl challenge, got:

5x 50ml FOs: cherry blossom, dragonsblood, fairy dust, love potion, yuzu 
500g stearic acid
500ml neem oil
50g pink French clay
100g green French clay

It felt so frivolous to spend so much on soaping supplies in one go!!!


----------



## CTAnton

this is directed to the Aleppo soap makers, Reinbeau and Shunt....just wondering where one could get some laurel berry oil without having to donate a body part?


----------



## Littlewifey1

I tried a Frozen inspired soap using CP with MP through it.  Happy how the 'ice' set which is clear MP with ultra fine blue and holographic glitter.  Fragranced with Lily of the Valley.


----------



## shunt2011

CTAnton said:


> this is directed to the Aleppo soap makers, Reinbeau and Shunt....just wondering where one could get some laurel berry oil without having to donate a body part?


 
I got mine in a co-op purchase in a facebook group.  That stuff is expensive even via a co-op.  I paid 21.00 a lb plus shipping.   I don't plan on selling it unless I don't like it.  I made it today and will cut tomorrow and put it away for 6 months.  I used 27% of the laurel oil.  It has some oil spots on top, hoping they will soak back in.


----------



## Dahila

Overheated, buttermilk and rose Kaolin soap ( Should keep the mold for two or so hours in freezer


----------



## reinbeau

CTAnton said:


> this is directed to the Aleppo soap makers, Reinbeau and Shunt....just wondering where one could get some laurel berry oil without having to donate a body part?


BeScented had the best price, the sale seems to be over, here is the link.  I got mine from the same co-op Shunt did, I think.  I did get more from the BeScented sale.


----------



## Rowan

I feel like a child at Christmas, I'm so excited. I made Irish Lass's liquid soap, which is like liquid gold and Lindy's cream soap which I just have to whip this morning. I'll post photos in a bit.  It's my first time making either of these and the recipe's worked beautifully. My thanks to both of them for posting the tutorials.


----------



## CTAnton

thanks for the info Reinbeau and Shunt...


----------



## janzo

Sonya-m said:


> I used my £50 Gracefruit voucher from the spin swirl challenge, got:
> 
> 5x 50ml FOs: cherry blossom, dragonsblood, fairy dust, love potion, yuzu
> 500g stearic acid
> 500ml neem oil
> 50g pink French clay
> 100g green French clay
> 
> It felt so frivolous to spend so much on soaping supplies in one go!!!




Nice choice of fragrances Sonya, I have tried the fairy dust and love potion and liked them both, hold their scent afterwards too.  Also got their pink and green clay and no complaints.  Try their lavender and Amber its really good, it's my husbands favourite in 100% coconut bars.  

Not frivolous at all, that's what the voucher is for....to spend, spend spend.


----------



## shunt2011

8 batches of soap unmolded waiting to be cut.  Peach Magnolia Raspberry, Cherry Almond, Aleppo, OMH, Cracklin Birch, Bite Me & Mango Sorbet.  8 more ready to mix, waiting on my lye.


----------



## not_ally

So much gorgeousness, Shunt!  I know it must be a pain for you pros to have to cut all of those, but it seems like it would be so fun to me.


----------



## Sonya-m

shunt2011 said:


> 8 batches of soap unmolded waiting to be cut.  Peach Magnolia Raspberry, Cherry Almond, Aleppo, OMH, Cracklin Birch, Bite Me & Mango Sorbet.  8 more ready to mix, waiting on my lye.




What an awesome pic!!! All that beautiful soap!!


----------



## jules92207

shunt2011 said:


> 8 batches of soap unmolded waiting to be cut.  Peach Magnolia Raspberry, Cherry Almond, Aleppo, OMH, Cracklin Birch, Bite Me & Mango Sorbet.  8 more ready to mix, waiting on my lye.



Oh man Shunt - so jealous over here!!! Gorgeous soaps!


----------



## shunt2011

Thank you!  I love cutting it to see what's inside. The only thing I dislike is the clean up of all the dishes.


----------



## Rowan

shunt2011 said:


> 8 batches of soap unmolded waiting to be cut.  Peach Magnolia Raspberry, Cherry Almond, Aleppo, OMH, Cracklin Birch, Bite Me & Mango Sorbet.  8 more ready to mix, waiting on my lye.



Beautiful soaps and lovely fragrances. Just wish I lived in The USA so I could buy some!


----------



## janzo

I made lotion again per Lindys tutorial.  There is something truly zen about making lotion, you can stick blend away without the worry of batter/lye landing on you, choose oils and butter suitable for your skin, in fact I find the whole process very relaxing.  If you have not tried making lotion, what are you waiting for.....


----------



## vmakkers

My first attempt at a loaf soap with colors. I was trying to make it look like a pineapple but the piping did not go as planned. I'm hoping the darker color on the outside will resemble the pineapple skin and the yellow will be the flesh. The FO accelerated and riced on me so I wasn't able to do my original plan but I figured this wasn't too bad for a first attempt. 

Can't wait to cut it and see how it looks inside.


----------



## not_ally

I don't know about the colors (not showing up that well on my screen), but the piping is gorgeous.  You must be a baker.


----------



## vmakkers

not_ally said:


> I don't know about the colors (not showing up that well on my screen), but the piping is gorgeous.



Thanks! I actually cook more than I bake. This was my first time piping anything frosting/soap. I was trying to get that spiky effect that I saw in Kevin Devine's Apollo soap video but the batter wasn't cooperating. 

It's not a very good picture. I'll post an update when I cut it. Hopefully the colors come out.


----------



## shunt2011

Your piping looks awesome!


----------



## Sagebrush

I made a double batch of my cucumber soap. That brings me up to 14 batches of soap all month. I'm on a roll!


----------



## Sonya-m

I took in my Gracefruit order and promptly spilt some neem oil on my phone - which now stinks!!!


----------



## not_ally

Ugh, Sonya, hate the smell of uncured neem.  That phone would be wiped down with alcohol and consigned to the trash if the alcohol did not work sufficiently.


----------



## Sonya-m

Please tell me it smells better in soap?!?

Urgh!! Just rubbed my nose and I had it on my finger!! It's really not pleasant is it?!?


----------



## not_ally

I have never used it, honestly.  I just hate the smell so much I cannot bring myself to try despite the alleged benefits.  When I have researched, the folks that like it say that it cures out to a large degree.  But in-your-face oil on a phone, I feel for you.


----------



## DeeAnna

I have never used neem in soap, but I do use it on my roses to control mildew and aphids -- it's really quite an effective pesticide for the garden. I can't stand the smell, but I'm gradually getting used to it. If neem in the garden = neem in soap, then I'm pretty sure I'm gonna pass on soaping with it.


----------



## shunt2011

I'm kind of feeling that way with the Bay Laurel Oil.  I made my Aleppo type soap this weekend and was putting it on my curing racks and it smells like Pea Soup to me.   I love pea soup but......


----------



## FlybyStardancer

I wrapped up a bunch of cured soap to put out at this week's board game night. @[email protected] There's a lot of soap for a hobbyist! lol So now I just need to print out labels/bands for it, and the shave soap (second picture). (And for reference--there's four of the half-pint jars, they're just stacked on top of each other.)

Next soaps on my list: soap for the alternate liquid swap, a batch for my aunt's SIL, and a batch of salt bars. At least. lol


----------



## Dahila

DeeAnna said:


> I have never used neem in soap, but I do use it on my roses to control mildew and aphids -- it's really quite an effective pesticide for the garden. I can't stand the smell, but I'm gradually getting used to it. If neem in the garden = neem in soap, then I'm pretty sure I'm gonna pass on soaping with it.


 
Neem oil is only pesticide in my flower beds, and my veggie beds  
It is also effective as a fungucide, even the problematic nail fungus can be cured with it, takes long time though

BTW I had cut my Rose Kaoling and buttermilk soap and I love the looks of that, will post the pic when I get home)


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat

I made lotion sticks in deodorant tubes for my family for mommies day.....ended up with 10 tubes.  Keeping one for myself


----------



## vmakkers

Cut my wonky attempt at making a pineapple soap. You can see the TD specks :-( Next time, I think maybe just doing a spoon peak top will give a decent spiky look. The piping was just too much but overall not too disappointed at my first loaf soap since I had some ricing and acceleration.


----------



## Littlewifey1

Cupcakes and a loaf today in Pearberry, strawberry & Kiwi (cupcakes) and Lullaby fragrances (loaf)


----------



## Dahila

Lavender bucket swirl.  It is pretty simple soap, but I like it.


----------



## shunt2011

So excited, I ordered one of Buds new metal soap cutters.   I've been using the multi-bar wire one my husband made me three years ago that has been awesome but my volume has increased and with his I had to cut my loaves in two, to then be able to cut them.   Now I will be able to save a bit of time and just slide it through.   Cannot wait.  Might have to sell my well loved one.


----------



## kchaystack

shunt2011 said:


> So excited, I ordered one of Buds new metal soap cutters.   I've been using the multi-bar wire one my husband made me three years ago that has been awesome but my volume has increased and with his I had to cut my loaves in two, to then be able to cut them.   Now I will be able to save a bit of time and just slide it through.   Cannot wait.  Might have to sell my well loved one.



If you decide to part with it, consider someone close!  (Like ummm.. Lansing! LOL)


----------



## shunt2011

kchaystack said:


> If you decide to part with it, consider someone close! (Like ummm.. Lansing! LOL)


 
I'll be up in Lansing next Month.


----------



## jules92207

Ugh.. Jealous.


----------



## Sonya-m

I've been eyeing up the bud cutters but the postage to the UK is too much


----------



## Rowan

Sonya-m said:


> I've been eyeing up the bud cutters but the postage to the UK is too much



I keep doing the same. I look at it regularly but £50.00 postage is too much!:cry::cry:


----------



## shunt2011

That is expensive.    My husband offered to make another one, he's a machinist but then told me Happy Mother's Day.  He already works 60 hours a week so doesn't have a lot of spare time.  He's already made all my molds and displays etc.  I'm pretty fortunate.


----------



## Sonya-m

Rowan said:


> I keep doing the same. I look at it regularly but £50.00 postage is too much!:cry::cry:




It does seem excessive, I just posted a 5.5kg parcel worth £700 to Finland - not as far I know but heavier and worth more - and that was only £40


----------



## soapswirl

Not only the postage cost but you would have to pay VAT and a handling fee once it arrives in the UK! Adds up to be very pricey indeed!


----------



## shunt2011

That's too bad.  Quite the bummer.


----------



## Dahila

Some people here probably noticed:  I like simple and mild soaps.  I do swirls too but not too many. 
Pink is colored with rose Kaolin, and added buttermilk (started  to overheat, half an hour in freezer then fridge, saved it) Lavender FO Candora supply
Violet is alkanet root, infusion of alkanet root not the powder and added white Kaolin ,  Lilac in bloom from Candora


----------



## soapswirl

Ooh those look nice Dahila, nice subtle colours.
I attempted my first butterfly swirl this evening. I think the suspense of waiting to cut it might challenge me!


----------



## biarine

Dahila said:


> Some people here probably noticed:  I like simple and mild soaps.  I do swirls too but not too many.
> Pink is colored with rose Kaolin, and added buttermilk (started  to overheat, half an hour in freezer then fridge, saved it) Lavender FO Candora supply
> Violet is alkanet root, infusion of alkanet root not the powder and added white Kaolin ,  Lilac in bloom from Candora




Lovely colour and natural love it


----------



## FlybyStardancer

Printed a bunch of labels on the sly while my dad and his gf were out shopping (I used his printer, since mine won't behave with avery's labels). These soaps are going to be out on Saturday for people to grab at a board game night. I've even prepped (but not printed yet) a sign saying that this will not be the only time they're out, so hopefully people won't grab a bunch and then not be able to take any more as game nights go on. Heh. I think I'll also not put all of them out (though the rest will be in a nearby box)...


----------



## Confused_Penguin

Dahlia those soaps look elegant and beautiful . I was thinking of getting a cutter that does that lovely texture on soap. It's next on my things to buy!

Today I made Pistachio Macaroon Cake Soap. I really like how I made the tops. However I'm nervous about the inside colors. I thought the color scheme looked good in my head but I'm scared it did not translate when I actually made the soap. I will post a pic of the slice product tomorrow! 

P.S sorry of the picture is too big I don't know how to properly resize


----------



## not_ally

Penguin, your soaps are always gorgeous.  I think that whenever you post.


----------



## Littlewifey1

Looks lovely


----------



## Littlewifey1

Very disappointed with today's soap. Used Pink Sugar and hoped a dark grey mica would cover the fragrance oil discolouration of soap. It didn't. Instead it went an awful baby poop green/brown colour.  Thankfully it still smells divine so I'll keep it for myself and try again with a different design and colour palate.


----------



## Susie

Packed up all my soaping supplies and equipment for the move.  Very bittersweet.  Can't indulge my soaping yen until I unpack in Texas.


----------



## Trix

I weighed out my oils and stored them in the fridge so that as soon as I have a free few hours next week I make some new batches easily!


----------



## zolveria

PVC Molds.. Thanks Nizzy for the Oval Tutorial  
1 The Purple Goat: with Maple Wood Scent  - Save on scent. added to oil before lye. No trace with my recipe - True Blue TKB morphs to purple 
2 Bananarama : Rosemary and Banana mixed scent   - 1.5 tsp Rosemary Oil mixed with Banana from WSP added to to oil before lye color brown oxide , yellow oxide , black mica

These Will Sit for another day before cutting 
SL ,sunflower, Lard, CO,OO,


----------



## Dahila

Penguin your soaps are a piece of art, I probably never be able to do something like that) 
Thank you for kind response, my soaps are consequent with my healing salves, almost the same idea.  The wavy cutter is like 8 dollars here in Candora)


----------



## zolveria

*Thank  you*



Dahila said:


> Penguin your soaps are a piece of art, I probably never be able to do something like that)
> Thank you for kind response, my soaps are consequent with my healing salves, almost the same idea.  The wavy cutter is like 8 dollars here in Candora)



THANK YOU


----------



## Confused_Penguin

Thank you Dahlia and not_ally  

Dahlia there is a cutter like that at the store I go to often but I feel like it might be too short that if i cut my soap through the handle will get in the way and wont let me cut the soap properly. So i think I will wait till the right handle comes along haha. 

Here are the cut Pistachio Macaroon Cake Soap! Smells amazing too! I think it personally looks a little too Christmas but regardless I think it's adorable and was really fun to make. 

  Most Pistachio Macaroon Cake have strawberries in them so I tried to  pass the embeds on top as strawberries. Did it work? Kind of? Maybe?


----------



## jules92207

Those look awesome!


----------



## Dahila

It is so beautiful, I want to eat it)
I do have a mitre box and it is a bit tricky to cut with the wavy one, but at least they are uniform in size


----------



## FlybyStardancer

I cut my entry for the swap today, and then just now I made a soap for the 10 bar order my cousin-in-law asked for. I decided to use the rest of my WSP Spring Rain... Well, I accomplished that. As well as using a bunch of other scents when I didn't have nearly enough from that! (I added the rest of my Mountain Rose Herbs lemon EO, some of my Sweet Orange EO, a touch of Litsea cubeba EO and Rosemary EO. I mixed in clay and TD with them to try to help anchor the citruses, and I'm not gelling the soap.)

I'm also going to need to find a longer and sturdier thing to swirl with in my ABS pipe molds... bamboo skewers aren't quite long enough.


----------



## Sonya-m

I've pulled together a big box of soaps to give to relatives we're visiting this weekend.


----------



## jules92207

I'm trying to create a new packaging for my soaps. I have been wrapping them in light fabrics, but now that I've made esthetically pleasing soaps I kinda want to show them off.


----------



## JuneP

*Great find*

Our neighborhood is having their annual community garage sale today and I found one of these while taking out dog Bodhi for his morning walk. I already have two single units with deeper drawers and had no trouble filling them, so this will probably hold more soaping supplies. Since I don't need all the drawers, but could use some height, I figure I can take out some of the drawer to give more more vertical space. The best part is that it looks brand new and was only $15.


----------



## not_ally

Penguin, not sure if the pistachio is something you really like or is just a one-off, but Gemlite has a very well-rated, inexpensive pistachio FO.  I don't really like foodie smells but ordered it in a sample pack and was curious, OOB it smells exactly like pistachio.


----------



## Balloons

I'm making a batch of pomegranate plum cp soap. Actually at the moment I'm waiting for the lye water to cool down and then I'll make my soap.


----------



## shunt2011

Put together a box of soaps to donate to soldiers overseas. There is an ex marine by my parents who collects hotel type shampoos etc. thought they may like something special too. I generally donate to family centers.


----------



## Irishgem29

I made laundry/stain sticks


----------



## Rowan

I made a mens soap using cream, black and brown. Unfortunately the soap gremlins, or should I say fragrance gremlins hit. The batter thickened really quick when the FO was added so I had to work quick and plop the soap in! The cream is now a patchy pinky purple where it partial gelled, which doesn't match the men's scent! It looked so lovely when initially cut! :sad:  FO's are pretty new to me, so it was a bit of a shock.


----------



## nframe

It is so pretty, Rowan!  You are very talented.


----------



## Rowan

Thank you so much NFrame, I tend to look at the errors too much sometimes!  We are our own worst critics.  I think you're pretty talented too, your soap from the swap was really beautiful!


----------



## not_ally

That really is pretty!  It looks like you had all the time in the world, not at all "ploppy"!


----------



## Sonya-m

That is a gorgeous soap and totally agree that it doesn't looked plopped at all - the black lines are lovely


----------



## jules92207

^^Agree with above, that's a lovely soap!


----------



## soapswirl

I tried to make my mini dessert soaps for this months soap challenge. Many firsts for me - first time using a food product in soap ( coconut milk), first time piping soap (or piping anything for that matter!), first time venturing out of a loaf or slab mould...my kitchen is chaos but I'm quite happy to have pushed myself to try this!


----------



## JuneP

That is a beautiful soap!


----------



## JuneP

*Modified my hand made hanger tool*

I made a basic hanger tool a couple of months ago using an old, bit thicker than current hangers, hanger and it worked fine; but I wanted to have something thicker so the swirls wouldn't be so close. 
Then I found this polyethylene tubing in Lowe's hardware and I just slightly unbent the hanger tool, just enough so I could slip this tubing over it and then re-bent it back in shape. This one is for my two pound mold and now I want to make one for my one pound mold. 
I've also been printing out my soap calc recipe sheets this week and getting them protective plasticsheets and into a 3 ring binder. Some time this week, after I get more of this spring veggie planting done I want to try out some of these new base recipes. I really miss soaping!

Yesterday I found one of the great garage sale finds - what looks like a brand new storage, double storage cart for $15. It looks just like this one which is said by some sellers to retail for over $100. I am sure I will find things to store in this! The drawers are not as deep as the two I bought recently, but I figure that there are so many of them I can easily remove some to create more head room for taller things.


----------



## soapcakes

Wow, you got a great deal on that rainbow cart...way to go! We have a spare single storage cart (non-rainbow) at our work that I have been thinking about taking home...I don't know what I would put in it yet, but like you, I'm sure I can find something. I've been thinking about using it for colorants, but I don't have that many!


----------



## Rowan

Thanks everyone for saying the soap is lovely, it makes me feel much better about it. It was such a surprise to find I had lines at all rather than blobs. I did intend a few more lines but it was too thick!


----------



## Rowan

JuneP said:


> I made a basic hanger tool a couple of months ago using an old, bit thicker than current hangers, hanger and it worked fine; but I wanted to have something thicker so the swirls wouldn't be so close.
> Then I found this polyethylene tubing in Lowe's hardware and I just slightly unbent the hanger tool, just enough so I could slip this tubing over it and then re-bent it back in shape. This one is for my two pound mold and now I want to make one for my one pound mold.
> I've also been printing out my soap calc recipe sheets this week and getting them protective plasticsheets and into a 3 ring binder. Some time this week, after I get more of this spring veggie planting done I want to try out some of these new base recipes. I really miss soaping!
> 
> Yesterday I found one of the great garage sale finds - what looks like a brand new storage, double storage cart for $15. It looks just like this one which is said by some sellers to retail for over $100. I am sure I will find things to store in this! The drawers are not as deep as the two I bought recently, but I figure that there are so many of them I can easily remove some to create more head room for taller things.



I love your idea for the polythene tubing, I can't wait to try it. Great cart too!


----------



## galaxyMLP

Last week I rearranged all of my soap supplies to be more organized and purchased quite a few soap making supplies including 50lbs RSPO palm, 28 lbs OO, 1 lb Castor, 1 lb Avocado, 3 lbs shea and a few fragrances. Today it all came in! Gonna start on my holiday soaps! I also planned what I will be doing for the soap challenge!


----------



## Luv2Soap

It was a cold, rainy day so I decided to try 100% goat milk soap scented with Rose Garden by WSP and colored with rose kaolin clay. 3 oils and 3 butters and an in-the-pot swirl attempt - hope this one turns out!!!


----------



## Luv2Soap

soapswirl said:


> I tried to make my mini dessert soaps for this months soap challenge. Many firsts for me - first time using a food product in soap ( coconut milk), first time piping soap (or piping anything for that matter!), first time venturing out of a loaf or slab mould...my kitchen is chaos but I'm quite happy to have pushed myself to try this!



I'm so excited for you! I haven't been brave enough to give this a try yet. Still stuck on the fact I have to make 4 different soap designs. Can't wait to see what you came up with!!!


----------



## galaxyMLP

I think that goats milk soap is going to turn out lovely!


----------



## newbie

Melted all my cocoa butter and poured into every small mold I have and in a thin layer in every big one, so I have small amounts that I can easily add to my recipe without having to stab and mutilate the nigh-well indestructible chunk it came in. Made a huge mess. 

You made out so well with the double rainbow cart! I have two of the individual ones and they were way more than $15. The drawers are not good for storing soap though. The soap is too heavy and pulls the drawers off the runners, but it's great for storing lighter things. Jealous!


----------



## JuneP

*Cart find*

This cart was one of my two best garage sale finds. The other was a Vitamix for ten dollars that I got about 12 years ago and it's still working just fine! 

June


----------



## zolveria

*Ice Tray Mold and Mica From China Test*

A couple months ago I got a 1 pound Mica Tester From an FDA approved company in China. 
The Colors Where For my Custom Lipstick which worked beautifully.
However I wanted to test there MORPHING in LYE 

 The Mold where from:   http://www.crateandbarrel.com/jumbo-red-silicone-ice-cube-tray/s212970 

See Below for the Picture. I used my Slow trace recipe in these. NO PKO Or Palm

The Cups are my Resin Measuring cups. because each cubicle hold 3.5 ounce more like 3 ounce .. 

So far no Morphing when i mixed the LYE... I worked the oils and lye at room temp with Chocolate scent from WSP.


----------



## not_ally

Made a butt ugly soap, I think.  Just poured so no idea how it will come out, but the color combo was not good and had to plop it it in.  Will just be happy if it does not zap and feels good.


----------



## newbie

I just made a crap soap too. Ticks me off every time.


----------



## Dana89

@Rowan or anyone else who may know-That bottom part of your soap that looks like granite, how do you get that look? My family owns a monument company and I would love to be able to make a granite Tombstone soap. Preferably gray. I am guessing that is coffee grounds? If it is can you make it without it smelling like coffee. I think poppy seeds would be to harsh on the skin. I have a gray color for the background. I just need ideas for a brown or black speckle throughout.


----------



## Rowan

I used coffee grounds, but diluted them in boiling water a few times as I didn't want the batter too dark. A granite soap sounds lovely. You'll definetely have to post photos!  

Coffee grounds can still be a little scratchy for me but my husband loves it.  Someone on the forum mentioned that turkish ground coffee is the finest.  I tend to blast mine through the bullet if I want them finer.  Just to add there is no coffee smell in the final soap, it doesn't survive the lye process.


----------



## Rowan

not_ally said:


> Made a butt ugly soap, I think.  Just poured so no idea how it will come out, but the color combo was not good and had to plop it it in.  Will just be happy if it does not zap and feels good.



Sometimes these work out the best. I felt really down when I made my mens soap and thought it would be a disaster and was really surprised when I cut it.  The pink doesn't work but it's not as bad as I expected.  Good luck with yours. As the English say, "fingers crossed".


----------



## SeldomSeenAcres

I'm making Citronella scented Goat Milk Soap today.


----------



## Dahila

Hand cream; dry one, with grapefruit FO


----------



## Stacyspy

I'm having soapers' block...
In the last week, I've gotten 10 new scents to try. An order of 6 oxide pigments. A package of the titanium dioxide I really like. 8 micas in colors I don't normally get.  Hubby finished a new mold for me this weekend...
I can't think of anything to do. I've been browsing soap pics since last week, and I got nothin'...lol... Just a blank... So sad :-(


----------



## Sonya-m

What type of mould, log or slab?

I say DNA swirl if slab and hidden feather if log

No soaping for me until at least June as I have an accountancy exam on the 5th June


----------



## Stacyspy

Sonya-m said:


> What type of mould, log or slab?
> 
> I say DNA swirl if slab and hidden feather if log
> 
> No soaping for me until at least June as I have an accountancy exam on the 5th June



He made me a slab mold...  I had hoped to use it the first time to do a red, white and blue swirl of some sort, but I'd really be cutting it close...
 I haven't done a DNA swirl in a long time, thanks for the suggestion 
And good luck with your exam!


----------



## TwystedPryncess

I got lots of goodies in today,  but all I had time to do was admire and smell them and put them away because the pit bull has to go to the vet tomorrow.  He always has to be 100% sedated because he has panic attacks at the vet.  So I had to take him shopping at Petsmart and get some things ready,  go get his pre-sedatives,  then find out I have to go all the way back across town to get some more things.  So he has been an all day thing,  and still needs his nails done and his bath.  

Would like to finish the bath bomb cupcake bases I started last night but I am not sure his spoiled butt is going to allow it.  This batch has a little sweet almond oil in the base and they feel amazing.


----------



## dillsandwitch

TwystedPryncess said:


> He always has to be 100% sedated because he has panic attacks at the vet.


 
My Rotti is exactly the same. And even then he tries to impersonate a lion. Although the last 2 trips he's gone hes been really good. even let the vet listen to his chest with the stethoscope. He'll be 6 in a couple of months and no vet ever before these 2 trips has been able to even get a stethoscope near his chest. Maybe hes mellowing as he gets older.


----------



## cmzaha

Littlewifey1 said:


> Very disappointed with today's soap. Used Pink Sugar and hoped a dark grey mica would cover the fragrance oil discolouration of soap. It didn't. Instead it went an awful baby poop green/brown colour.  Thankfully it still smells divine so I'll keep it for myself and try again with a different design and colour palate.


Soapsupplies.net has a wonderful Pink Sugar that only goes to a light tan color which is very easy to work with. I split off the batter and pour all the fo in the base color then do a pink and white swirl. Comes out quite nice


----------



## skayc1

I'm waiting on my order to do a soapy thing, going to make a blueberry 4th of july soap, don't have all the oils for my recipe so I'm waiting for them to get here. Oh & I'm also waiting on the brick red mica. Last night I cleaned up my previous soaping mess, scraping the soap out of it, & washing the bowl, measuring cups, & spatulas.


----------



## shunt2011

Labeled 50 jars of sugar scrub last night.  Sugar scrub seems to sell like hotcakes year round.   Impatiently waiting for my Bud Cutter.  It went from Carthage, Missouri and is now in Iowa....It was in Springfield Missouri two days ago.  The rate it's moving it won't be here till the end of next week.


----------



## TwystedPryncess

@ dillsandwitch.... I am sad that your baby also has these issues,  but I am a bit comforted to know mine isn't the only one.  Packing him to the car was a chore when he was pre-sedated! 

On the soapy side, I made a lavender soap in a 4 lb mold my fella made me using a spoon plop technique.  I always get super excited to be able to cut them and see what they turned out to look like!


----------



## kchaystack

shunt2011 said:


> Labeled 50 jars of sugar scrub last night.  Sugar scrub seems to sell like hotcakes year round.   Impatiently waiting for my Bud Cutter.  It went from Carthage, Missouri and is now in Iowa....It was in Springfield Missouri two days ago.  The rate it's moving it won't be here till the end of next week.



Are the routes shipping companies use not the craziest thing?  Why go all the way to Iowa when it would be more direct to come thru Indiana...


----------



## shunt2011

kchaystack said:


> Are the routes shipping companies use not the craziest thing? Why go all the way to Iowa when it would be more direct to come thru Indiana...


 
Exactly my point.  Idiots....and USPS wonders why they aren't doing well.   Heck, I should have had it shipped to my daughter who lives an hour from Springfield.  It would have gotten to me quicker.


----------



## TwystedPryncess

My USPS also wants to charge me Priority Mail for everything,  even when it clearly weighs under 13 ounces. Maybe I am missing something?  But like,  I mailed a lip balm to a friend of mine,  it was shielded but not awkward,  and I know you guys would have had to have seen the package,  but basically a pretty tiny box,  and I was told it would be better to pay 6 bucks and send it priority mail.  Now if I were selling them,  people arent going to pay 6$ shipping on a...say, 2$ lip balm....


----------



## skayc1

yikes...I've sent lots of things(plants & seeds) by priority shipping according to their weight. most was not $6.00. the mailman is lying to you.


----------



## TwystedPryncess

I have certainly had that impression,  especially since the website clearly states that things under 13 ounces can go NOT priority mail.  I've argued with them about it on more than one occasion.  There is another USPS office just across the river that I am going to try.


----------



## shunt2011

I'm making soap this weekend. Will just wait to cut it when my soap cutter gets here. Going to be painful waiting though. It's like Christmas when I cut my soaps. I have 8 batches on my list.


----------



## jules92207

Also making soap this weekend. I have a $7 off a purchase of $20+ at ACE so it's new lye and maybe some new soap buckets!


----------



## Stacyspy

kchaystack said:


> Are the routes shipping companies use not the craziest thing?  Why go all the way to Iowa when it would be more direct to come thru Indiana...



I ordered something from ebay that came from Indiana. Somehow, it went to Atlanta, Memphis and then to me in Missouri...lol


----------



## ariella42

I finally got my sodium citrate (we have hard water at the new house), and DH is out of town until tomorrow, so I whipped up a relatively large batch for me. Unfortunately, I ended up mixing so much to get the micas mixed that I didn't get the pour I was looking for. It might end up looking hideous, but it smells nice at least - Almond Biscotti  I'm considering doing an HP oatmeal, GM, and honey batch this evening after I finish with gardening and goats.


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat

I made more camo soap.  And brewed some coffee for some coffee soap...


----------



## jules92207

I've got lye water cooling, colors mixed, and getting ready to make my second batch for the alternative liquid soap swap. Feeling confident...


----------



## ariella42

I just cut my not-as-intended soap. It wasn't what I was going for, but it doesn't look bad. The purple layers didn't spread out at all since I had to stir that one longer to mix the mica, but it's kind of a cool look.


----------



## Saponista

I am ploughing away at the mini dessert soap challenge. Everything is such a faff, having to do little bits here and there of different things.


----------



## skayc1

I cleaned last tuesday's soap & unmolded & cut yesterday's soap.

last tuesday's soap





Yesterday's soap


----------



## shunt2011

Started reorganizing my soaping storage room. Getting ready for my daughter and grand babies to visit while dad is in a training class for his job in the Marines.  Need to fit an air mattress for them to have somewhere to sleep.


----------



## nebetmiw

Well I unmolded and cut a batch of soap. Plus I made for the first time Gardeners soap using coffee grounds. New fo in that too from Soapalooza called Big Sur.


----------



## Luv2Soap

On Mother's Day I took the time to try a new design technique I have never done before. It took FOREVER to get this into the mold, but I am sure that the effort will all be worth it! It's Soaping 101's design and here's a picture of the finished product before I covered it and put it to bed.


----------



## Dana89

Anyone want to help me troubleshoot what went wrong here? This was supposed to be a Taiwan Swirl. The side by side layers Went in o.k. I used Sweet Pea Fo and want a pretty feminine Taiwan swirl with these colors.
The batch was a little thicker than when I normally pour. The FO riced on me so I had to stir to get the ricing out but it was still pourable and when I did the swirl it cam out ok on the top.
Now I just have this light pink, white and dark pink, striped soap. On the upside just judging from the hand wash I did yesterday I couldn't be happier with my recipe, it is the smoothest best feeling soap I have ever made. I resisted Lard at first, assuming that because it is cheaper it wouldn't be that great. I am eating those words.
Back to the soap, do you guys think it was to thick? I used a chopstick all the way down and back an forth.
Recipe Total 65 oz
50% LARD
15% COCONUT
20% OLIVE OIL
5% CASTOR
10% ShEA
4 Tablespoons of Kaolin Clay
Full Water.
Sorry that was supposed to be a MANTRA swirl, not Tiawon!


----------



## Saponista

Maybe you cut it in the wrong plane?


----------



## skayc1

I'm trying to practice my layering with an almond scented soap, got the lye water cooling, the oils, FO, & additives measured...now playing a waiting game, I prefer to soap either in the 80's or room temperature. I love this smell from naturesgarden!


----------



## SheWhoWanders

Cut some bright citrus soap I made yesterday  I am very pleased with how this one turned out! Scented with Litsea, Orange, Tangerine, and Grapefruit EOs


----------



## skayc1

That looks Beautiful, I'm looking forward to unmolding my almond scented soap. I attempted to layer this soap, with 4 colors- Plain no color, Tangerine wow from brambleberry mixed with a tiny bit of TD(might have been a mistake to add the white to it, it looks pink on top) tkb tradings pearl pink, & bescented's goldenrod mixed with TD. I spoon swirled the top, & used 91 % rubbing alcohol between the layers. I think it worked!


----------



## shunt2011

Made more sugar scrubs and beveled 60 plus soaps.   Also, excited, my bud cutter should be here tomorrow.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## snappyllama

Dana, It's hard to tell from the picture... Did you use the hanger in the opposite direction of the layers?


----------



## Sagebrush

I made batches #17 and #18 (counting from the beginning of last month). I have my first markets of the season on Friday and Sunday, so I'm getting excited and nervous. I also cleaned my market canopy, ordered some fitted tablecloths, prepared some jars of paprika-infused oil for later batches, and wrapped a few soaps.


----------



## TwystedPryncess

Love those beautiful orange swirls!


----------



## Stacyspy

I feel like I'm  little more modern in my soaping now...lol... These are my first 2 batches using TD... It's a change from the natural color for sure. Can't believe I didn't try this oh, about 10 years ago


----------



## shunt2011

Yay, I'm such a happy gal!!!  My Bud Cutter came and it's a beautiful site for sure.  Now to make soap so I have something to cut.


----------



## skayc1

Shrink wrapped my first ever soap, realized I had selected the wrong size of labels from Avery, Worked with the lable anyway, I'll give these to friends & family, plus it's good to practice wrapping my soaps. 

I also cleaned up my Still stinky Dafffodil soap, it's not as bad stinky, still stinky though, cut yesterday's Almond scented soap (My mom's favorite so far) & sliced it to see...The layering technique worked this time!


----------



## FlybyStardancer

So I just made soap and was feeling very proud of myself... until I looked again and realized that the recommended usage rate of the FO is MUCH lower than I thought I remembered! Ack! 1% instead of 5%. Stupid me. Well, there's nothing I can do now, I don't have enough lye to make up more batter to mix with it...


----------



## reinbeau

Dana89 said:


> Anyone want to help me troubleshoot what went wrong here? This was supposed to be a Taiwan Swirl. The side by side layers Went in o.k. I used Sweet Pea Fo and want a pretty feminine Taiwan swirl with these colors.
> The batch was a little thicker than when I normally pour. The FO riced on me so I had to stir to get the ricing out but it was still pourable and when I did the swirl it cam out ok on the top.
> Now I just have this light pink, white and dark pink, striped soap. On the upside just judging from the hand wash I did yesterday I couldn't be happier with my recipe, it is the smoothest best feeling soap I have ever made. I resisted Lard at first, assuming that because it is cheaper it wouldn't be that great. I am eating those words.
> Back to the soap, do you guys think it was to thick? I used a chopstick all the way down and back an forth.
> Recipe Total 65 oz
> 50% LARD
> 15% COCONUT
> 20% OLIVE OIL
> 5% CASTOR
> 10% ShEA
> 4 Tablespoons of Kaolin Clay
> Full Water.
> Sorry that was supposed to be a MANTRA swirl, not Tiawon!





Saponista said:


> Maybe you cut it in the wrong plane?



I agree with Saponista, I think you cut it wrong.  That needs to be cut into 3" chunks and then split horizontally to expose the Taiwan swirl.


----------



## TwystedPryncess

A few things got me into soaping...one was health. Another was that Bath & Body Works stopped making Peach Bellini. I have been on a quest to make my own Perfect Peach.

NG's Peach bombed horribly in the opinion of me and my daughter, but any of the men who have been to visit 'the racks' like it. My son called dibs on the stuff, though. (We said take it!! Haha.) It smelled lovely OOB but after I soaped it I was so glad I had only bought the tested ounce. This time I hope I found a goodie. So far it smells like a goodie!

So in celebration of maybe hopefully finding a decent peach scent, I peach pie'd this one up just a tiny bit. The spots/sprinkles are 24K gold mica dust, doesn't shot well in the pic, but it's pretty at home. I attempted a swirl on the inside, so we will see in a little while how well that turned out. No CPOP this time as I had to run some errands and no time, but I think the matte look will suit this one better anyway.  And oh, the wait. Le sigh!


----------



## jules92207

I LOVE peach scents. LOVE love love... If it works out I hope you'll share which one it is. I have been eyeing the peach Bellini at BB...


----------



## jules92207

I LOVE peach scents, I mean really love peach. I do hope you'll share if it's a good one. I would love to find a good one.

I've been eyeing the Peach Bellini at Brambleberry but been timid to buy it.


----------



## shunt2011

I too love peach scents but haven't yet found one that smells true in CP.  They seem to fade out.  It seems to be another one of those infamous scents.


----------



## zolveria

it survived. My daughter accidentally raised the temp on the oven from 175 to 300 last night i thought the soap was fluffed and ruined. but it survived.  I still have to give them a bath you can see some ash on top.. This is my alcatraz recipe with lemon grass/orange eo -charcoal and French clay


----------



## vmakkers

Soaped my second loaf soap last night. I wasn't happy with the way the swirls turned out on top so OCD got the best of me and I decided to do a spoon texture top. The soap is for the bf and I figured he probably would prefer the less swirly design. I did a chopstick swirl. I can't wait to see how this turns out.

ETA: Now I keep staring at the blob top and I just want to go home and cut it off! I should have just kept the swirls. OCD + soapmaking do not go well together. You never walk away from a soap before it's too ugly  I will have one pretty soap top by the end of this month if it's the last thing I do!


----------



## TwystedPryncess

I'm never secretive. BB has Peach Bellini????? OMG I didn't see it!  Now I have to buy it. Dang it! LOL. This one's Peach Fragrance Oil from BB. Comparing it to the fail of NG's, it's a lot better than that. It's not going to be as good as B&BW, but daughter and I will be happy with it for now. 

And I was pretty tickled that the batter behaved so I could decorate. I WAS into cake decorating before the fibro hit hard so being able to do it with soap now..and NOT spend all that time making the icing (making soap batter takes about 1/4 the time).

Hog heaven, ladies, I tell you.


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat

I mixed up some blue colorant for my blue doves my boss wants 100 of by Christmas oh boy am I in for it lol


----------



## shunt2011

Just made my kaolin charcoal facial soap. Can't wait to cut it tomorrow with my new soap cutter. Have 8 batches of oils ready for my soaping marathon tomorrow


----------



## jules92207

A





TwystedPryncess said:


> I'm never secretive. BB has Peach Bellini????? OMG I didn't see it!  Now I have to buy it. Dang it! LOL. This one's Peach Fragrance Oil from BB. Comparing it to the fail of NG's, it's a lot better than that. It's not going to be as good as B&BW, but daughter and I will be happy with it for now.
> 
> And I was pretty tickled that the batter behaved so I could decorate. I WAS into cake decorating before the fibro hit hard so being able to do it with soap now..and NOT spend all that time making the icing (making soap batter takes about 1/4 the time).
> 
> Hog heaven, ladies, I tell you.



I've thought about adding it the last two orders I've placed and each time I forget till after I already hit "place order". Next time I am so getting it! 

Edit to add - it is a beautiful loaf! Pretty enough to eat!


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat

I made soap....red and tan with a blue top.... Hope it turns out like what's in my head.... 



It's a little dark in the pic but I'll post a better pic when I cut it


----------



## TeresaT

I froze buttermilk.  Oh, and bought Sweet Almond Oil.  That's as soapy as I got today.  Yesterday, actually.  It's after midnight and I must go to sleep.  I have frozen buttermilk and sweet almond oil to play with in the morning.


----------



## tryanything

TeresaT said:


> I froze buttermilk.



hehehe.  Me too.  Been awhile and getting back into soaping.  I was going to make salt soap with 100% coconut milk.  Got the milk in the freezer, the salt bought and measured out.  Then appendicitis struck.  Now I'm just chilling as i recover and longingly looking at my soap mold.  I thought I'd give it a shot yesterday but it was a bit too soon.  Maybe a few more days and I can move more comfortably again...So now I'm lurking here!


----------



## Stacyspy

tryanything said:


> hehehe.  Me too.  Been awhile and getting back into soaping.  I was going to make salt soap with 100% coconut milk.  Got the milk in the freezer, the salt bought and measured out.  Then appendicitis struck.  Now I'm just chilling as i recover and longingly looking at my soap mold.  I thought I'd give it a shot yesterday but it was a bit too soon.  Maybe a few more days and I can move more comfortably again...So now I'm lurking here!



Feel better soon! I went through that about 6 months ago....I feel your pain...get lots of rest!


----------



## navigator9

JuneP said:


> I got the cart from Amazon.com. It's called: Seville Classics 6-Drawer Organizer Cart, Frosted White.  It was $39.99 with free shipping. In fact, I like it so much I ordered another one last night!



I have to let you know that I ordered one of these and I absolutely love it! I put all of my specialty molds in there. It's wonderful being able to have all of them in one place, so there will be no frantic wondering, "Now where did I put that?" when it comes time for soaping. And like you, I'm enjoying it so much, that I'm thinking of getting another one. I love that it's on wheels, that makes it even more convenient. Thanks so much for sharing this.


----------



## Dana89

snappyllama said:


> Dana, It's hard to tell from the picture... Did you use the hanger in the opposite direction of the layers?



No I just used a chopstick. That is how all the videos I watched did the Mantra swirl. Looking back at them I think my batter was too thick, it just did not have that fluidity that you get when doing swirls. 
ETA- Yes I put the 3 layers side by side in  loaf mold and then used the chopstick all the way to the bottom and across about every quarter to half an inch.


----------



## TeresaT

tryanything said:


> hehehe.  Me too.  Been awhile and getting back into soaping.  I was going to make salt soap with 100% coconut milk.  Got the milk in the freezer, the salt bought and measured out.  Then appendicitis struck.  Now I'm just chilling as i recover and longingly looking at my soap mold.  I thought I'd give it a shot yesterday but it was a bit too soon.  Maybe a few more days and I can move more comfortably again...So now I'm lurking here!




Oh, dear!  That's horrible.   I'm so sorry you went through that.  Get better soon.  Sending happy healing vibes your way.


----------



## jules92207

TwystedPryncess said:


> I'm never secretive. BB has Peach Bellini????? OMG I didn't see it!  Now I have to buy it. Dang it! LOL. This one's Peach Fragrance Oil from BB. Comparing it to the fail of NG's, it's a lot better than that. It's not going to be as good as B&BW, but daughter and I will be happy with it for now.
> 
> And I was pretty tickled that the batter behaved so I could decorate. I WAS into cake decorating before the fibro hit hard so being able to do it with soap now..and NOT spend all that time making the icing (making soap batter takes about 1/4 the time).
> 
> Hog heaven, ladies, I tell you.



Well shoot - I just realized it's grapefruit Bellini, not peach. It has peach nectar notes in it, that's why I thought it was peach. Dang it!


----------



## shunt2011

My Bubble Luscious 6 color swirl soap. One of nine soaps made today


----------



## TeresaT

I made my first ever buttermilk soap.  It is a lovely brown color.  It lathers well and feels great.  I also unmolded the Castile-ish soap I made Thursday.  It is a pale yellow color.  When I first unmolded it, I thought it was a pretty color.  Sitting next to my buttermilk soap, it's kind of sickly looking.  Can you tell which is which?


----------



## Wyredgirl

I cut one of my soaps today. Turned out...not so great...purple and pink were too close in color but it smells wonderful! 

Still waiting to unmold my "inspire me" thread soap. Very hopeful there. 

And made a clove and cedarwood men's soap that smells divine...and looks completely edible. 

Oh I also did a color test batch of soap because I ordered a BUNCH of Micas, oxides, and ultramarines so testing for colorfastness...

And I went to work...he he he


----------



## TwystedPryncess

It's okay Jules,  I missed that one too.  Daughter and I favor ths fruit scents so I'll have to justify getting that one too somehow.  Right now I have NG's Ruby Red Grapefruit in the cabinet.  The test batch of that came out pretty good so we got more,  just haven't gotten to playing with it yet.  

I can't imagine 9 soaps in one day @shunt.....I can do one 4 lb and be done for. I'm fragile though.  I am looking into masterbatching but not quite ready yet.  My spiky little tiara tips to you dearie!


----------



## reinbeau

*Lilac*

I unmolded this tallow lard bar, made in my Kelsei slab mold.  The FO was a bit of a racehorse, which surprised me, as I'd soaped with it before and it wasn't - gremlins?  So the delicate swirl I envisioned turned into a wha-bam-plop-drop and a spoon swirl.  The colors came out better than I'd hoped, though!!


----------



## Mommy

reinbeau said:


> I unmolded this tallow lard bar, made in my Kelsei slab mold.  The FO was a bit of a racehorse, which surprised me, as I'd soaped with it before and it wasn't - gremlins?  So the delicate swirl I envisioned turned into a wha-bam-plop-drop and a spoon swirl.  The colors came out better than I'd hoped, though!!



That totally works and looks amazing.
I threaded two large straws on a metal hanger to make a thicker hanger tool. And I umolded and cut my first cpop with no TD in the base color- and it's translucent almost like melt and pour?! And greasy. 
It was a semi-new recipe and a new FO- Acqua Di Gio from NG.


----------



## snappyllama

I failed on a new variation to my bath bomb recipe.  Using Mango Butter instead of Cocoa Butter totally killed my bubbles, but it did prolong the fizz. With a little Poly 80, the water feels like I plopped in the world's biggest bath truffle. So I'm going to remove the SLSa from the recipe and mold these smaller with some epsom salts and, voila, new truffle recipe.

I'm working on a summer weight lotion recipe... I've been over thinking it and just need to get into the kitchen to make some!


----------



## kchaystack

Soooo    That old saying 'soap on a stick'

I wanted to make a soap for fun today.  No big deal.  Used my lard recipe.   Soaped around 90. I little hotter than I normally do, but not a big deal.

I wanted to do a test of the Blackberry Sage by Nurture Soap.  I got them right as they were released so there was not much info on them....  

Well...  lets just say when I went to dump my green mica in after I got to trace...  the color just sat on top of the hardening soap.   It went into my nearby crockpot and got it to the point that I could stir it.... and shoved it into a mold.  But I think it is going to look like it is MOLDING not molded.   Arh!

Just went to Nurture's site.  The FO is updated and suggested to not be used in CP.  It does not stick well, is a heater and an accelerator.    

Sigh....   Well it will be good in a lotion.   Ha!


----------



## skayc1

I've cleaned some soap.


----------



## snappyllama

kchaystack said:


> Soooo    That old saying 'soap on a stick'
> 
> I wanted to make a soap for fun today.  No big deal.  Used my lard recipe.   Soaped around 90. I little hotter than I normally do, but not a big deal.
> 
> I wanted to do a test of the Blackberry Sage by Nurture Soap.  I got them right as they were released so there was not much info on them....
> 
> Well...  lets just say when I went to dump my green mica in after I got to trace...  the color just sat on top of the hardening soap.   It went into my nearby crockpot and got it to the point that I could stir it.... and shoved it into a mold.  But I think it is going to look like it is MOLDING not molded.   Arh!
> 
> Just went to Nurture's site.  The FO is updated and suggested to not be used in CP.  It does not stick well, is a heater and an accelerator.
> 
> Sigh....   Well it will be good in a lotion.   Ha!




Thanks for posting this. I was eyeing that FO as one of my next ones to soap.  It looks like I'll save it for B&B.


----------



## TeresaT

I made coffee soap in the oven.  The oven process was great!  Not so sure about the soap, though.  I found instant coffee in the cupboard (no telling how long it was there) so I dumped it into a bunch of boiled water.  It turned into syrup, so I diluted it to make the soap.  But probably not enough.  I needed .75 lbs liquid and .404 of it was coffee.  The batter looked like Hershey's syrup. I threw 3 oz super fattening oil in after the cook and .75 oz coffee grinds for exfoliant before molding.  I had enough leftovers on the sides of the pot to make a blob bar for the kitchen sink, but it's falling apart.  I did a patch job on it with lots of water so I'll have to wait until tomorrow to see if it hardens enough to stay together.  It lathered well, but I think it lathered brown.  I didn't have the light  on so I can't be sure.  Experimenting is fun.  Waiting to see the results is not.


----------



## doriettefarm

Finally christened my 2lb tall skinny mold and played with some of my new micas from Nurture.  Also used a new spicy floral FO so was worried about soap on a stick . . . thank you James for not jinxing me!  Unfortunately my hanger tool is a tad too long for the new mold so I ended up spoon swirling.  I attempted to pour like Zahida in this video but my batter didn't stay fluid enough ([ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VM6YB3yej5Q[/ame]).


----------



## tryanything

WooHoo!  Feeling good.  It's been about 5 days since my appendectomy and **** it, I felt like making soap!  Made 100% CO, 100% coconut milk soap with 80% fine sea salts.  Used BB's Ocean Rain FO.  It definitely accelerated an already fast moving recipe and I was gloping the soap into the molds about half way through (I use the BB 12 cavity silicone mold.  Love that thing for salt soap).  Might not be the prettiest soap out there but it was nice to be making soap again!


----------



## galaxyMLP

Tryanything, I'm glad you're feeling well enough to make soap! Sound like it was a success.


----------



## jules92207

Yea for soap!!! Glad your feeling better.

All I've done so far is organize my soap collection this weekend. I have plans for a soap tonight if I finish my work I brought home. Pay work first, then play work.


----------



## TwystedPryncess

We had sweat lodge today so all I got to do was show all my soap pics from the last month to the lady who pours for our lodges but it's always so much fun and she always usually wants a bar from each batch,  two or three if it's lemongrass


----------



## skayc1

I made my own small slab mold! then got to soaping!


----------



## Luv2Soap

Today I ended up making some lemongrass pachouli soap. It is my first attempt using essential oils in soap so I'm hoping that it sticks!


----------



## Luv2Soap

Here's my lemongrass patchouli soap unmolded. I smell WAY more lemongrass than I do a mixture so next time I'll probably change the ratio from 1:1 to 2:1. I love how they look though! And, although they don't smell like I intended, they do smell great!


----------



## Sonya-m

I've been drooling over the bud cutters again but at over £100 plus £50 postage then vat and duty to pay you're getting close to £200 I can't justify it. 

Did find one in Germany for £107 plus £11 postage - no vat and duty as within EU - pondering about it!!


----------



## LittleCrazyWolf

I've been wanting to try subbing coffee for the water in my lye solution so I decided to make a scrubby soap. The coffee made the batter a beautiful chocolate color and I added the grounds at trace. I used Cinnamin Hazelnut Coffee by Sweet Cakes and it smells wonderful. 

The batter looked like melted chocolate and smelled so good that I can't wait to unmold tomorrow to see how it turned out. I'll try to post pictures after cutting.


----------



## TeresaT

I bought two molds, three FOs, three colors, a straight cutter and lavender buds.  I though about rendering a few pounds of beef fat; and read soap stuff on the 'net instead of doing it.  But now I know how to make a hidden swirl with those swank new colors I bought!


----------



## nframe

Sonya-m said:


> I've been drooling over the bud cutters again but at over £100 plus £50 postage then vat and duty to pay you're getting close to £200 I can't justify it.
> 
> Did find one in Germany for £107 plus £11 postage - no vat and duty as within EU - pondering about it!!



Hi Sonya,

Whereabouts in Germany is the soap cutter?  Like you, I keep dreaming about the bud cutter...


----------



## TwystedPryncess

@Luv2Soap, those unmolded soaps are so cute!  They would be cute in yellow and/or green or a combo of,  too!  I need to try that scent combo,  I just made a separate of each last time.  So cute!


----------



## TeresaT

Luv2Soap said:


> Today I ended up making some lemongrass pachouli soap. It is my first attempt using essential oils in soap so I'm hoping that it sticks!




Oh my gosh!  I thought that said "stinks!"    I was wondering why on earth you want your soap to stink.    I crack myself up.


----------



## LittleCrazyWolf

I unmolded and cut the coffee scrubby soap I made yesterday. I had poured the extra batter into a silicone mold and you can really see the color difference between the gelled and ungelled soap. I like the darker color but really like the smoothness of the lighter soap. 

It smells wonderful.


----------



## Sonya-m

nframe said:


> Hi Sonya,
> 
> 
> 
> Whereabouts in Germany is the soap cutter?  Like you, I keep dreaming about the bud cutter...




It doesn't say where they are:

https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/231286855/multi-bar-wire-soap-cutter


----------



## soapswirl

Ah yes I too kept dreaming of a bud cutter, may have to save up if it turns out we can get them in the EU!


----------



## traderbren

I unmolded my sample batch of face soap from yesterday.


I also have a batch of shampoo bars oven processing. I used Agave Lime from NG, and I like how it smells so far.


----------



## TwystedPryncess

Lol sometimes my soap does stink. Like the NG peach fail


----------



## Luv2Soap

LOL - if you ask me...I would say I hope it sticks. Ask my husband? He tells me it STINKS. So I guess you were partially right  Soda ash forming - ugh....I did only 33% water too


----------



## TwystedPryncess

Did you spritz it with alcohol on the top and then cover it with saran wrap?  That usually prevents most of mine.  Thing is.... I'm absolutely positively awful about forgetting to do it for some reason.  I remembered with my peach pie,  and that's probably the only one out of my last six batches,  including the patchouli.


----------



## Luv2Soap

TwystedPryncess said:


> Did you spritz it with alcohol on the top and then cover it with saran wrap?  That usually prevents most of mine.  Thing is.... I'm absolutely positively awful about forgetting to do it for some reason.  I remembered with my peach pie,  and that's probably the only one out of my last six batches,  including the patchouli.



Maybe that's the problem - I did spritz it with the alcohol, but I didn't cover it with saran wrap. I just put it inside a cereal box and sealed it with tape. The weird thing is that the tops of the soap are what is getting ash, not the bottoms that were exposed to air before I unmolded them. Maybe I need to leave them in the mold longer?


----------



## nframe

Sonya-m said:


> It doesn't say where they are:
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/231286855/multi-bar-wire-soap-cutter



Thanks a lot Sonya.


----------



## SoapSap

I cut this loaf this morning. I purchased a sampler set of eleven men's Fragrance oils from BB.  Each sample is enough to scent soap made for my 1lb silicone mold. This is the first one of the set I have used so far. It is called "mahogany" and smells wonderful. 

My intention is to make eleven small batches from these scents and have them cured and ready as Christmas gifts to all the special men in my family. I am hoping between now and Christmas to get some ideas for putting them together as gift sets. 

This particular scent by the way was very nice to work with. It did not accelerate. It's description stated it will discolor to a tan. So I only added the scent to the soap solution that I colored to mimic a mahogany color. I also CPOP the batch.


----------



## traderbren

Great looking soap, and I love your idea for gifts!


----------



## traderbren

I unmolded my shampoo bars. It was my first batch of them, using DH's tried and true recipe. They are not very pretty. After reading several more threads to figure out why, I realized I was stick blending too long without stir breaks, which made it trace really quick, so I had more air pockets when I molded them. 

They smell heavenly though. We use the heck out of the bars for camping, and for our friends with boats- takes up so much less space.


----------



## TeresaT

I'm rendering beef fat.  Started out with 4.82 pounds.  By the time I got it ready to boil, it was down to 4.218 pounds.  (It's amazing how much yucky stuff is _still_ in there.). I'll be curious to see what I end up with after my third boil.  I'm low on lye.  I need to see if I can find some locally while I'm waiting for my order to arrive.


----------



## Sonya-m

I ordered this!!! So excited!!


----------



## soapswirl

Is that the one from the mould shop Sonya? Very jealous!! Let us know how you get on with it!


----------



## Sonya-m

It is indeed!! Will report back once I've used it


----------



## doriettefarm

doriettefarm said:


> Finally christened my 2lb tall skinny mold and played with some of my new micas from Nurture.  Also used a new spicy floral FO so was worried about soap on a stick . . . thank you James for not jinxing me!  Unfortunately my hanger tool is a tad too long for the new mold so I ended up spoon swirling.  I attempted to pour like Zahida in this video but my batter didn't stay fluid enough (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VM6YB3yej5Q).




Super happy with the new 2lb tall skinny mold!  Bars are the perfect size and I didn't mangle them with my wire cheese-cutter.  Think I even see hearts in a couple of bars . . .


----------



## Sonya-m

That's beautiful!! Love the colours


----------



## Saponista

They are beautiful. I love the multi coloured tops and I can definitely see hearts inside too.


----------



## TheDragonGirl

moved all of my soaps to the secondary curing rack, organized and cleaned up my work area a bit, picked up some oils, and started researching 100% lard soap

the last one ended with me being offended as hecky at a publication for publishing a volume recipe and not talking at all about how dangerous lye is

It was claiming to teach you how to soap


----------



## TeresaT

Bought 4.4 oz Tussah silk at a fiber fair in TN.  Amazing fiber!  No shipping charges.  $6.00 oz.  I think I got a pretty good deal.


----------



## skayc1

coming on here & watching soap videos.... Being a newbie to soap making I'm having to slow down to 1 batch a week, my 2nd ever soap should be cured on the 26th...it will have been 6 weeks. I live where there used to be a corn field, so have had trouble with mice, & am curing my soaps at my mothers house. I had it in the back bedroom, the smell was bothering my niece, so mom moved the soaps temperately to the bathroom closet...I do not know if this will slow down the cure or not. the latest two soaps I made & cut were fruits & Cream (red white & blue soap) and an almond blueberry mix...sorta( I mixed soap batter together after seperately adding each individual FO & added soap balls & shavings) The one that will be cured on Tuesday has the fragrance of Spellbound from bescented, it is a dupe of Love Spell. 






I have since trimmed these to remove the rounded corners.





Loving this Spell- will be at the 6 week mark on may 26 2015.


----------



## TeresaT

better photo.  I wasn't shaking (as badly).  It doesn't say what kind of plastic.  My only other options are galvanized steel, thin copper and soft brass.


----------



## Helenz

Love your moulds. We are quite limited here in New Zealand. I end up ordering through my daughter in Australia, but still dont have anyway near your choices....boo hoo


----------



## skayc1

I made tropical blast from naturesgarden, looks like a simple design? I think I successfully made my 'flag' design, in pastel colors.


----------



## TwystedPryncess

It looks adorable in the mold! 

I cut my Filthy Flower Child Soap, which I made with Patchouli EO. I had tried sticking lightweight cardboard in the mold to separate the colors into three columns long ways, but the batter was too heavy and I ended up getting away with two, yellow and green. There was too much green, so I just topped off the soap with the remaining green. Better luck next time.

I made it with hemp seed oil and hemp butter, though, and right now it feels like velvet. It certainly smells like patchouli. I had three friends request the scent, and hopefully they won't mind the color bomb!

My boyfriend give the soap it's name. He likes to name them.


----------



## skayc1

i had some plastic from my craft supplies that I cut to make the divider for this soap, the previous time I had a light weight cardboard & the soap was too heavy.


----------



## traderbren

I made some patchouli soap, too! No colors, just plain white soap with EO. I also made an order with NG for some Coconut Lime Verbena FO, and some sample FOs for traveling companions. My aunt asked me to make her a batch of soap that she can use as hostess gifts for the people coordinating her retirement party.


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat

I made another batch of doves... I'm not up to 36 out of 100...also I made obsidian's shampoo bars with neem oil.  Although I added a little island escape to it as well.


----------



## Dana89

I made soap with Persion Limewood from Soaplooza, man it smells amazing but it riced badly and I was trying to do a 3 color hanger swirl, it turned out ok condsidering the circumstances.


----------



## snappyllama

Made my first shaving soap!  Thanks to everyone on the novella "My first shaving..." thread and to the more recent threads.  Without all your guidance and information, I'd still be too intimidated to try one out.  I used Deanna's two stage saponification method with my own variation of all the recipes we've been discussing - it worked a treat!  It's only a few hours old, but my baby soap is a lather beast!  I cannot wait to see how he does after a nice cure.

Hugs going out to everyone on here that shares their wisdom!


----------



## SheWhoWanders

Best butterfly so far! Scented with Tassi Lavender from Soapalooza. I am really loving this FO!


----------



## skayc1

I wrapped my Spellbound soap, & cut my Tropical Blast soap..The flag design worked!


----------



## Stacyspy

Forgive the crappy pic, but I made a couple test batches of camo


----------



## TeresaT

I unmolded my first attempts at using color.  I should have left it in the mold another day.  The color was a fail.  But, it was a learning experience of sorts and I do like the way the top came out.  I still have one to unmold that has lavender buds on the top.  I'm sure that color won't have worked, either.  Oh, well.  At least it smells kind of nice.


----------



## TheDragonGirl

TeresaT said:


> I unmolded my first attempts at using color.  I should have left it in the mold another day.  The color was a fail.  But, it was a learning experience of sorts and I do like the way the top came out.  I still have one to unmold that has lavender buds on the top.  I'm sure that color won't have worked, either.  Oh, well.  At least it smells kind of nice.



Its a really pretty purple though!


----------



## TeresaT

Thanks, DragonGirl.  It looked really pretty in the pot.  It was a bit brighter and had a pink swirl in it.  But that was accidental because the color separated. I was kind of hoping the separation would work to my benefit. I need to get REAL colors.  Not stuff for M&P and not Wilton icing colors.  Oops!  :shock:


----------



## TheDragonGirl

My fav for purples is an infusion of alkanet I made, although your mileage can vary on that, Teresa


----------



## grumpy_owl

Today I packed up a tub of 50 pounds of lard and another of 50 pounds of tallow to ship to California.  I sorted and cleaned my colorants, packed my hard plastic molds and most of the silicone ones, put all my ribbons and pearls in a bag, and called UPS.

After a year or so in SoCal, I will be ready to buy my soaping cabin in the woods. Making the dream real!


----------



## skayc1

i tested one of my soaps today, my skin now feels so very soft!


----------



## galaxyMLP

I organized my soap area. I decided it was time to moved the books to the small bookshelf and overtake the 2 big ones for soap. I still have some more supplies to move from upstairs but so far, I've made progress. My soaps cure and get packaged upstairs and the supplies to make them are down stairs. Makes more sense this way! I'm also going to try my lard soap today.


----------



## Obsidian

I ran through the house like a lunatic while flailing a silicone mold to get the dust out of it because my pine tar soap seized in the pot and there was no way I could try and force it into the round mold I had on hand. Lesson learned, always have a backup mold when working with a known accelerant.


----------



## snappyllama

I spent the better part of an hour contemplating melon ballers... Which one would make the best soap balls? Do I need multiple sizes? Which one got the best reviews? Why am I spending this much time on something that costs $4?


----------



## soapmage

I made and tested some bath bombs, and am doing the dreaded soap dishes... boring! :yawn:


----------



## Pepsi Girl

My sister is here for a visit so we made her some Rose clay soap.  So pretty, sleeping quietly in the mold!
And tomorrow lotion bars!
So happy so Happy!

Obsidian that so funny yesterday my sister wanted to make pine tar soap. I warned her, she barley got it in the mold!
Gotta love Pine Tar


----------



## Obsidian

If I would have just poured a few seconds earlier, it was very thin and would have looked great. It only took me stepping away for about 10 seconds for it to set up. It turned out ok though, one bar has a spot in the corner where the pine tar/OO mix didn't get fully incorporated but not enough to warrant rebatch.

I hope it's worth the trouble and will help with my skin issues.


----------



## Sonya-m

I made the decision to start the ball rolling to sell! I don't plan to sell anything until the end of the year, in time for Christmas craft markets by then I'll have been soaping a year. So I'm gonna register as a sole trader and get my recipe assessed.


----------



## Earthen_Step

Just tested our latest creation!  I'm incorporating what essential oils grow around me for the scent and for the additives.  Not much fat's are available around here so we left that part out.  The scent is spot on to what my goals were, I'm really happy with that.  The exfoliation and color is perfect as well!  The only issue is the lather and bubbles, we're going to give it more cure time to see how that goes.  If it takes too long, we might adjust the base oils some to get it where we want.  Each time we create a new bar we like to play around with base oils, even if it's not quite right it's worth the experiment!

Another fun thing.  For our 2 children we do a birthday soap for them!  They invent the looks and scent blend and the name.  We help with the base oils based on what they want and do the mixing -- we don't want my 8 and 9 year old's mixing lye.  Our daughter wanted a soap like lemon cake, and wanted a lemon cake for her birthday.  We made the birthday cake soap a little over 2 months before her birthday.  She changed her mind and wanted an oreo cake for the celebration, which turned out amazing.  The birthday soap turned out even more amazing!  She ended up naming it "Lemon Sprinkles", which feels very fitting.  All of the profits from the sales goes to her, it's a fun way to include our kids involved and teach them about soap + business.

Link if you want to check it out:
https://www.earthenstep.com/index.php/handcrafted-soaps/lemon-sprinkles.html


----------



## Luv2Soap

I'm making BubbleGum soap. First, it's time to make the embeds so here's my rainbow soap that I will grate up and make gumballs out of.


----------



## Luv2Soap

Sonya-m said:


> I made the decision to start the ball rolling to sell! I don't plan to sell anything until the end of the year, in time for Christmas craft markets by then I'll have been soaping a year. So I'm gonna register as a sole trader and get my recipe assessed.



Congrats Sonya!!! Very excited for you!!! Best of luck to you - I'm sure you'll do GREAT!


----------



## Luv2Soap

Earthen_Step said:


> Just tested our latest creation!  I'm incorporating what essential oils grow around me for the scent and for the additives.  Not much fat's are available around here so we left that part out.  The scent is spot on to what my goals were, I'm really happy with that.  The exfoliation and color is perfect as well!  The only issue is the lather and bubbles, we're going to give it more cure time to see how that goes.  If it takes too long, we might adjust the base oils some to get it where we want.  Each time we create a new bar we like to play around with base oils, even if it's not quite right it's worth the experiment!
> 
> Another fun thing.  For our 2 children we do a birthday soap for them!  They invent the looks and scent blend and the name.  We help with the base oils based on what they want and do the mixing -- we don't want my 8 and 9 year old's mixing lye.  Our daughter wanted a soap like lemon cake, and wanted a lemon cake for her birthday.  We made the birthday cake soap a little over 2 months before her birthday.  She changed her mind and wanted an oreo cake for the celebration, which turned out amazing.  The birthday soap turned out even more amazing!  She ended up naming it "Lemon Sprinkles", which feels very fitting.  All of the profits from the sales goes to her, it's a fun way to include our kids involved and teach them about soap + business.
> 
> Link if you want to check it out:
> https://www.earthenstep.com/index.php/handcrafted-soaps/lemon-sprinkles.html



I absolutely love your packaging! So adorable, they look like little presents themselves   I wish I could smell them from here - sounds yummy!


----------



## Earthen_Step

Luv2Soap said:


> I absolutely love your packaging! So adorable, they look like little presents themselves   I wish I could smell them from here - sounds yummy!



Ty for the remarks.  The packaging looks more like the pictures below.  The picture above had little gift's for props.  The new packaging has the thinner hemp twine (same as those lil gifts).  The jute twine in the pictures below were too big and hairy and had an odd smell (no gross jokes please :Kitten Love.


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat

I made my first hanger swirl soap....I'm hoping I did it right...will post pics tomorrow when I cut it.


----------



## jules92207

Made two batches for the alternative liquid swap. Really really hoping this is the one after fragrance shortage, fragrance disappointments, and fragrance discoloring... 4th is the charm!


----------



## FlybyStardancer

Tried making a soap to use up some of the embeds of the over-scented soap. Fail fail fail. I did a partial swap of water for a mixture of oatmilk, milk powder, and honey. I SHOULD have put the SL and citric acid in with that...but I didn't and not everything wanted to dissolve in the lye water, even adding extra... And that put me at my water limit (as I had already added my oatmilk mixture to the oils, along with the oats used to make the oatmilk on a whim). I went ahead and soaped anyways, straining out the undissolved bits of the lyewater, and it took forever to get to a heavy enough trace to support the embeds, but not really surprising considering how much water had to be in it. I poured the soap into my PVC mold and went to tap out the bubbles... and the pipe came out of the base, spilling batter EVERYWHERE.  Cue frantic efforts to clean up before my cat came looking for me. I even got batter on my arms between my sleeves and gloves, but couldn't rinse them off immediately because of clean-up efforts.

I lost maybe a 1/3 to 1/2 of the batter to clean up, and so now I have no clue if it's safe or not or anything...  And this was not my night because I've been having drama with Dad over cleaning up common areas and my soaping has been a bit of a point of contention, because parts of it inherently get left in common areas for a day or more (the soap in the mold, the soapy dishes that get cleaned up once they're saponified...)


----------



## dillsandwitch

Made 2 small batches to test out some new fragrances I bought. We will see if they discolour or not as the website I got them for didn't have any info about it.  Second time CPOP and it went well.


----------



## jules92207

FlybyStardancer said:


> Tried making a soap to use up some of the embeds of the over-scented soap. Fail fail fail. I did a partial swap of water for a mixture of oatmilk, milk powder, and honey. I SHOULD have put the SL and citric acid in with that...but I didn't and not everything wanted to dissolve in the lye water, even adding extra... And that put me at my water limit (as I had already added my oatmilk mixture to the oils, along with the oats used to make the oatmilk on a whim). I went ahead and soaped anyways, straining out the undissolved bits of the lyewater, and it took forever to get to a heavy enough trace to support the embeds, but not really surprising considering how much water had to be in it. I poured the soap into my PVC mold and went to tap out the bubbles... and the pipe came out of the base, spilling batter EVERYWHERE.  Cue frantic efforts to clean up before my cat came looking for me. I even got batter on my arms between my sleeves and gloves, but couldn't rinse them off immediately because of clean-up efforts.
> 
> I lost maybe a 1/3 to 1/2 of the batter to clean up, and so now I have no clue if it's safe or not or anything...  And this was not my night because I've been having drama with Dad over cleaning up common areas and my soaping has been a bit of a point of contention, because parts of it inherently get left in common areas for a day or more (the soap in the mold, the soapy dishes that get cleaned up once they're saponified...)



I'm so sorry flyby. I know the troubles all too well. HUGS!!!


----------



## Luv2Soap

Tried to create embeds out of my rainbow soap from last night and was disappointed in how they turned out. So, turned to MP instead and used glycerin to make it pliable so I could work it with my hands before it solidified. Think these turned out pretty good!


----------



## jules92207

Those are adorable!


----------



## FlybyStardancer

jules92207 said:


> I'm so sorry flyby. I know the troubles all too well. HUGS!!!



Thanks! *HUGS* I'll probably just trash this batch and make another, this time with a better plan in place.


----------



## SoapStephanie

So I made a "Passion" soap today (fragrance is from Nature's Garden). With some piping on top and heart embeds.
I was feeling bad for the other loaf who was just sitting around idle so I made a Honey soap next to that! With the Honey Bee fragrance (which is amazing) and of course, honey!

Oh, and I accidentally dropped my camera and now the lens won't retract... :lolno:


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat

I cut my new hanger swirl soap(well just the end to see the soap.)


----------



## galaxyMLP

Luv2Soap said:


> Tried to create embeds out of my rainbow soap from last night and was disappointed in how they turned out. So, turned to MP instead and used glycerin to make it pliable so I could work it with my hands before it solidified. Think these turned out pretty good!


I love them! Great idea luv2soap!


----------



## Luv2Soap

Here's my embed soap all dressed up and ready to go in the fridge! I'm so excited about this one!!!!


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat

That is very pretty luv


----------



## TheDragonGirl

I did a new soap! but, tragedy, I thought my pencil lines were thin enough, the colours came out beautifully, the scent is lovely, but the layers are seperating
ah well,


----------



## jules92207

Oh I love the colors, dragongirl! Too bad it's separating cause that looks awesome!


----------



## boyago

I made LS paste!
I got flying bubbles!
I made 3 bonehead mistakes and fixed them up and everything seems to have worked out!
Thank you IrishLass!

I will dilute later and see if it really worked.


----------



## Saponista

I also made LS paste yesterday boyago. I used the cold process method that susie posted. I managed to dissolve my  KOH much better in the glycerine this time thanks to irishlass too. This forum is a wealth of useful info. Thanks to everyone who contributed, my soaping journey would be so much more of a disaster without you all!


----------



## TheDragonGirl

jules92207 said:


> Oh I love the colors, dragongirl! Too bad it's separating cause that looks awesome!



Haha! I think I wouldn't be so disappointed if they hadn't come out so nicely, I'm considering ways to salvage it without losing that.


----------



## Saponista

I think they are lovely too dragon girl, could u stick them back together with  a thin layer of fresh batted maybe? Not sure if that would hold though.


----------



## TeresaT

This is a post from my Facebook page.  I posted this Friday.   


I now have a "soap club."  Several people from work have agreed to test my soaps.  My UPS driver asked what I was doing this weekend & when I told him, he asked for a bar.  Add another to the soap club.  I was at Publix looking for activated charcoal and the pharmacist was helping me.  Add another to the soap club.  This is great.  I'll be able to make soap & have fun with it.  I won't have soap all over the house.  I'll have a diverse group of people saying what works and what doesn't.  I won't keep bugging the same two or three people over and over again and again.  And, through word of mouth, I may build a client base for when I actually begin selling.


----------



## julieanne

Well, using my soap EO's that have that camphor essence, eucalyptus, rosemary, lemongrass, I made a shampoo/dip for my chickens. All 7 girls have a pretty bad red mite infestation and a broody hen that is malnourished because she rarely leaves her nest is particularly in trouble. Her comb is pale and she is very underweight despite the fresh lettuce, chard, and kale I bring her. To get rid of the coop infestation, I used a cinnamon essential oil plus other oils in combo. The cinnamon oil was sitting on the shelf without purpose since it is not useable for skin due to allergies, but per a test, it will kill mites on the spot. The coop spray is as follows: In a 32 oz spray bottle add 1/2 cup of home-made liquid soap (can also use dish detergent used for hand washing dishes), 1T cinnamon oil, 1 T rosemary oil, 1 T lemon eucalyptus oil and filled to volume with tap water, shook well. For the chicken dip, I used Tea Tree floral water, 2 cups, 1 teaspoon tea tree, 1 teaspoon rosemary oil, 1 teaspoon eucalyptus oil, and 1-2 Tablespoons liquid soap, diluted all to 3 gallons. Coop and chickens smell lovely and the mites are in control. I'll post a follow up in 2 weeks. If it doesn't work, it's going to be Ivermectin and Wazine per chicken forum advice.
On a side note, I also use the cinnamon oil mixed with dish detergent to wash hardwood floors as a flea, ant, roach deterrent and I love the subtle smoky cinnamon smell. The oil was a gift from a supplier and I can afford no more. When it runs out, cedarwood, eucaplyptus, lemongrass, or rosemary oil used in 1 teaspoon per 2 teaspoons soap soft will replace it. Sometimes I also add d-limonene or orange oil at 1 teaspoon to the detergent since this is a great cleaner and good for wood. Also made a huge batch of soaps per a request for wedding favors. 122 bars! I'm a busy girl!!


----------



## TheDragonGirl

Saponista said:


> I think they are lovely too dragon girl, could u stick them back together with  a thin layer of fresh batted maybe? Not sure if that would hold though.



I can at least try! I think I've figured out what caused it too
which is to say do not use clay for pencil lines


----------



## TheDragonGirl

The clay is hanging onto moisture and causing a slip, I'm currently seeing if letting it get a chance to dry out fixes it, but I wont be doing that again 

on the other hand I'm eying the sale over at wsp today


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Obsidian said:


> I hope it's worth the trouble and will help with my skin issues.



It's the only soap my sister's granddaughters can use.  It's a marvel!


----------



## ArtisanDesigns

Made a 4.5 lb loaf of different shades of brown. Figured my fragrance smells like it has Vanilla in it so why not work with it instead of against it (Grandma's Kitchen). Will cut it this evening. I used cocoa powder, natural soap color, added some pink clay just to see what happens. I put in a little titanium dioxide in a small amount of batter with no fragrance also to see what happens. Next soap is going to be midsummer night FO for the guys. I am repeating a popular recipe that my husband just loves. Usually he commenders the whole batch. I am going to save a few out this time to cure and sell in the shop.


----------



## Luv2Soap

Cut my Bubblegum Explosion.


----------



## jules92207

That is beautiful luv!


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat

I made chocolate cupcakes with blue icing....scented with coconut ginger almond fragrance oil...100% natural fragrance!!!! Woo hooo


----------



## FlybyStardancer

Very awesome, luv!

I did a remake of the soap that failed. Hopefully this one will work out!


----------



## Saponista

Did you re do the top luv or did you manage to rescue it? It looks fantastic. Love the embeds


----------



## Luv2Soap

Saponista said:


> Did you re do the top luv or did you manage to rescue it? It looks fantastic. Love the embeds



I was able to rescue the top from the lid. I was still soft so I was able to reattach it (for the most part). I'll have to see how the embeds do because I didn't realize that MP can 'sweat' until someone mentioned it to me yesterday. So we'll see how it holds up. I had a LOT of fun with this one! It means so much to have you guys all say that you think it's good. Thanks for all you do!!!


----------



## songwind

Last night I cut some hot process bath soap bars in two new scents:

https://instagram.com/p/3aIn8xikKb


----------



## skayc1

after infusing some grapeseed oil with honeysuckle blossoms 3 times, I soaped with it this morning. I added the other oils & butters, kaolin clay, coconut flour, finely ground oatmeal, & heavy cream, brought to a thin trace then added the infused oils, I soaped at 68 F. The batter was smooth, & flowed nicely, I drizzled swirled..then spoon swirled with a chopstick. I'm not expecting to keep the scent from the honeysuckle, it would be nice if a tiny hint of it sticks (I did use 1 tbsp ppo of kaolin clay to see if that helps it stick some)


----------



## lenarenee

Luv2Soap said:


> I was able to rescue the top from the lid. I was still soft so I was able to reattach it (for the most part). I'll have to see how the embeds do because I didn't realize that MP can 'sweat' until someone mentioned it to me yesterday. So we'll see how it holds up. I had a LOT of fun with this one! It means so much to have you guys all say that you think it's good. Thanks for all you do!!!


 
That's a brilliant job Julie - so happy and bubbly (like your personality, or at least the impression I have of your personality)!

Did the embeds stay where you put them? I'm trying to imagine how thick the white batter had to be...


----------



## Luv2Soap

lenarenee said:


> That's a brilliant job Julie - so happy and bubbly (like your personality, or at least the impression I have of your personality)!
> 
> Did the embeds stay where you put them? I'm trying to imagine how thick the white batter had to be...




You are such a sweetheart! I was thrilled with my batter
 because it was superthin been able to soap with superthin batter. But, because of how thin it was, my embeds jumped all over the place. This recipe is a keeper for swirls, but for embeds? I think I need a stronger stick blender!


----------



## reinbeau

I tried to almost double my batch of goat's milk, oatmeal & honey in the tube molds.  I missed by a few ounces, but it's all good, I'll make it again.  78 ounces of base oils instead of 73 should do it.


----------



## soapmage

I'm waiting on supplies (still). So in the meantime, since I can't make soap, I'm editing product photos and designing labels. I also will be reorganizing my FO and other supplies on my shelves. I wanna make soap darn it!


----------



## Mommy

I finally made sticker logos and bought some cute ribbons and black pipe cleaners...trying to figure out gift packaging my soaps. I'm hoping to attempt a soap cake tonight.


----------



## not_ally

Determined to start milk soaps for the first time.  For some reason find this intimidating, but just bought some good no-additive coconut milk, and am going to take the plunge.  May spend several hours researching though, that is always a good procrastination technique the easily intimidated ​


----------



## jules92207

Milk soaps got me to switch from hp to cp. They are easier than you think. I typically do full 100% liquid swap and I've only messed up a few out of dozens. If I can do it, you certainly can!


----------



## Sonya-m

No soaping for me still - but my exam is Friday morning so I know what I'm doing Friday afternoon!!!


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat

Here's some cuppacake soapies I made!!!

 they smell so so delicious too


----------



## skayc1

I shopped on ebay for a heat gun to shrink wrap my soaps, & ordered from brambleberry!


----------



## not_ally

Your cupcakes look delicious, Bubbles!  Keep those away from kids, there are going to be some missing bites and woebegone faces otherwise   Maybe some silly grownups who, ahem, have been know to take a bit before looking too closely


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat

not_ally said:


> Your cupcakes look delicious, Bubbles!  Keep those away from kids, there are going to be some missing bites and woebegone faces otherwise   Maybe some silly grownups who, ahem, have been know to take a bit before looking too closely



ahh yes....the kiddos know that anything on a rack or in the dining room is off limits....but everyone eagerly awaits the creations I make...they were all anxious to see how they turn out every time.


----------



## soapmage

My oils showed up finally so I got to make soap this afternoon! Just finished as a matter of fact. I'm not going to lie, this design is a duplicate of the one from Soap Queen because I loved her design and wanted to try it out, so props to Ann Marie! The design is hers but the recipe is mine and is palm free with oo, co, shea butter, rice bran, and avocado. It's scented with Iced Tea Twist by WSP. I call it Lemon Poppy Tea.


----------



## reinbeau

I didn't quite make enough to fill two of my tube molds, and this picture is mainly a play on sunlight and shadows, but I got 25 bars out of the 'double' batch I made.  Gotta up it to a full 80 ounces I guess.  I call this GMOH, stands for goat's milk, oatmeal & honey.


----------



## ArtisanDesigns

I have a mess in a round mold LOL. I started out with a nice in the pot swirl with white, pink clay, green clay and some gold mica lines. Well realized I forgot my fragrance and ended up just mixing it together. I added a few more mica lines. Will see how it looks when I cut it open.  At least it smells like thee baby powder it was supposed to


----------



## FlybyStardancer

Wasn't so much today, buuuut... Monday I remade a soap I attempted and failed at Saturday, Tuesday I made a chocolate-themed soap, and then yesterday I cut and beveled them. The chocolate soap is still very different than what I expected... So far there hasn't been any vanillin darkening (despite being a high-vanillin FO), and for one of the colors I used a green mica that's SUPPOSED to morph orange in CP and has every time I've used it... Well, it decided to change its mind this time and is still a pale green. Bah.


----------



## traderbren

I finally braved the loaf mold. Hubs never could get good results with it, so he bought silicone bar molds. I've gotten comfortable enough with basic soap and I wanted to try an ITP swirl. I unmolded it this morning and cut it.


I'm hooked, so I just ordered colors from Nurture. This was one of the Fun colors from NG.


----------



## not_ally

How fun was that?!  I love cutting into a new swirled loaf and getting to see what lies within.


----------



## traderbren

I enjoyed it so much, I made another loaf today, and tried the second color poured into the mold on top (linear swirling?). My colored batter was a bit too thick, so I have no clue how pretty it will turn out. I'm also smelling piggy in it right now, and hoping I used enough FO to stick. I used 1oz in my 2lb (oil weight) loaf. I think my nose is just being sensitive today.


----------



## Sonya-m

I made soap!! Been revising for weeks, time for fun!!


----------



## snappyllama

I unmolded cupcake soaps from yesterday.  I also made a plain castille and "loaded" castille (with a ton of additives).  Now the waiting game begins...


----------



## dillsandwitch

Sonya-m said:


> I made soap!! Been revising for weeks, time for fun!!




How did your exam go?


----------



## shunt2011

Just beveled almost 200 bars of soap. Tomorrow going to wrap and label all my soap. Think I have 300 to do. My markets start in two weeks. Need to make shave soap and sugar scrub on Sunday.


----------



## Sonya-m

dillsandwitch said:


> How did your exam go?




Not well. I know I've failed so I'm going to have a couple of weeks off then start revising to resit in September. Bit gutted as it'll be the first one I've failed. Get the results 1st August


----------



## dillsandwitch

Sonya-m said:


> Not well. I know I've failed so I'm going to have a couple of weeks off then start revising to resit in September. Bit gutted as it'll be the first one I've failed. Get the results 1st August



Aww that sucks. Maybe you did better than you thought though. Anyways there is always SOAP to make up for it  Keep your chin up as you will get there in the end.


----------



## Saponista

You may not have failed sonya, wait till you get the results. Sometimes we think we have done worse that we actually have. If the exam was very hard for everyone then they may alter the marking to reflect that.


----------



## Sonya-m

It's one if the worst exams in the course - pass rate is only approx 40%!

Here's the online poll from people that sat it yesterday


----------



## traderbren

I unmolded and cut into yesterday's soap. I tried to do the swirl, but my batter was too thick, and I used a skewer where I probably should have used something thicker. Then I had extra black batter, so I put it on top. I'm going to file this under "I meant to do that" rather than call it a fail. The piggy smell is gone, and the scent is not too light. It was Animalistic Instinct from NG.


----------



## TheDragonGirl

made a purely indulgent soap to practice my piping and use up a bunch of left over embeds


----------



## Chrisje

I made myself two soap molds  











Now I am calculating to find out how much oiils needed


----------



## not_ally

I am obsessed w/milk soaps now, in the past few days have made coconut milk w/different SF amounts, goats milk, today will be buttermilk and two versions of heavy cream.  OMG, this soap making addiction is crazy, how do those of you w/actual *lives* do it?  And now I have to wait for at least a month to wait to see how to tweak after a short cure!  Weird combination of immediate-ish gratification (the unmolding and cutting is so fun) and waiting to see results.

ETA:  awesome molds, Chrisje, I'm glad you made them yourself rather than buying the kit.  If I was as handy as you clearly are I would make all my stuff (molds, cutters, etc.) myself.


----------



## reinbeau

Chrisje said:


> I made myself two soap molds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I am calculating to find out how much oiils needed


Very nice - where did you get the liners, did you make them also?


http://www.soapmakingforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## traderbren

Chrisje said:


> I made myself two soap molds
> 
> 
> Now I am calculating to find out how much oiils needed




Beautiful job!


----------



## TheDragonGirl

Chrisje said:


> I made myself two soap molds
> 
> Now I am calculating to find out how much oiils needed



Those look really awesome!


----------



## shunt2011

Great job on the molds.  Sorry Sonya the test was such a bear.


----------



## TeresaT

I made a batch of soap for a friend using her "special blend" of EOs and now my house smells funky!  Oh, well.  The things we do for those we love...


----------



## Viore

Today I cleaned most of the soap utensils. Still have to scrub that SB! My least favorite part of making soap :sad:

 I also boxed up some soap samples to give to my orchestra conductor, who is retiring after tomorrow's concert.


----------



## not_ally

Chrisje, I'm curious about whether you made the liners, too (and eager for tips on those if you are willing to pass them on.)


----------



## Sagebrush

I made two batches of my Banya salt soap and two batches of my Mortar and Pestle soap (with sage and clove). I actually set a timer for an hour so I wouldn't forget to cut my salt bars  
I also ground up some coffee for a scrub, did some research for a collaboration project with someone in my farmers markets, and even did my soap dishes...including the molds from the salt batches! Whew!


----------



## jules92207

I made a batch with cedarwood, tangerine and white grapefruit essential oils. My daughter picked out the colors - turquoise, orangish pink, and yellow.

Also made a batch of wsp's love spell colored with pink vibrance, black sparkle and white sparkle.


----------



## FlybyStardancer

Aaaand just made some lemongrass soap. I used kaolin, and infusions of calendula and parsley to color the soap, and the batter itself was not looking promising about the colors showing up. Oh well.I really hope they do show up in the end, though... I'm also trying (AGAIN) to gel it... Got the soap bundled up with my heating pad on high.


----------



## ArtisanDesigns

Just finished making my Blueberry Praline Carmel Soap. I like this one in HP. We went and picked the blueberries and blackberries at a local farm. So much fun. Then had to rinse all the fruit and will have a canning day on Monday when I am off again. Blackberry jam yummy!! I AM about to head to bed now. Will finish cleaning up when I wake up. Hope everyone has a great morning.


----------



## Chrisje

Thank you all so much, I am pretty pleased with the 2 molds. I have 1 more to go it will be a slab mold. Have everything cut, but forgot the extra length for the bolt & nut to go. So I will most likely finish it with velcro to keep the sides up.

Yes I did make the liners myself   
I got silicone mats from a shop ( similar to the dollar shop you have over there ) The bottem side is faced on the inside as it was the smoodest side of teh mats.

I measured my bottom piece and cut that one using a paper cutter similar to this one: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





For the bottom piece it is the full length of the mold. Those small sides are not attached to the bottom. So I placed those on top.
Then I meassured the sides and did the same. I had to take of tiny bits to make it a thight fit at the end. Used soem vaseline to keep them in place.

Hope that helps. ooo and I used a metal ruler to tuck in the corners and the sides to make sure they are nice and sharp lined.


----------



## Chrisje

WHOOP WHOOP I just finished my very first batch of soap. Is it just me, or have you all doen a happy dance after your first soap was in the mold. ROFL 

I will have pictures tomorrow


----------



## not_ally

Thank you for the liner notes, Chrisje!  I have to find one of those paper cutters somewhere, I have been trying to make liners with scissors, and they always come out crooked.

And yes, the happy dance, I think we all do them.  I did after the first one and still do on occasion!  Just wait until you cut, there will be more happy wiggling


----------



## kchaystack

not_ally said:


> Thank you for the liner notes, Chrisje!  I have to find one of those paper cutters somewhere, I have been trying to make liners with scissors, and they always come out crooked.
> 
> And yes, the happy dance, I think we all do them.  I did after the first one and still do on occasion!  Just wait until you cut, there will be more happy wiggling



You can find them at Michael's or JoAnn's


----------



## Chrisje

not_ally said:


> Thank you for the liner notes, Chrisje!  I have to find one of those paper cutters somewhere, I have been trying to make liners with scissors, and they always come out crooked.
> 
> And yes, the happy dance, I think we all do them.  I did after the first one and still do on occasion!  Just wait until you cut, there will be more happy wiggling



For the big mold I had to use a sharp  kitchen knife and a metal ruler. Used the tip of the knife to cut in a single stroke or a double depending on how much pressure you put on it.

I did the wiggle, sound effects and happy face all together. But had a frown and worried face already too. As my soap was a lovely light creamy ( very pale yellow) color. But then turned dark in the center... so it is gelling has 2 tiny cracks at the top and is getting some ash on it too...

Hmmm o well. I will have to wait and see how it looks tomorrow. ( left the top uncovered and did not wrap a blanket around it or anything. don't have space in the freezer  I will deal with it tomorrow. I included oatmeal and EO in my first recipe. perhaps I should have kept it simple LOL
http://www.soapmakingforum.com//nl.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## not_ally

I like this suggestion, I will try it.  I was trying to draw a pencil line down my liner material and fold along it, just kept misfolding, this sounds much better.

I made three soaps yesterday, a buttermilk one (added honey, sugar and oats) and two heavy cream ones.  The cream ones came out well, the buttermilk is soft, turned maple syrup brown and cracked, oozed some oil, definitely overheated (it sounds like that is what happened to yours?).  

The oil has reabsorbed, though, and it is not zapping.  I am still hopeful it will be good once it is hardened and cleaned up, I think you should be too!  My first overheater, it is kind of cool to learn from these lessons.


"





Chrisje said:


> For the big mold I had to use a sharp  kitchen knife and a metal ruler. Used the tip of the knife to cut in a single stroke or a double depending on how much pressure you put on it."


----------



## Chrisje

The crack seems to be just at the surface and under 1/2" , don't have any oils oozed out it did turn kind of an amber semi translucent color in the mid section at first, then more to the sides of the soap as well. That is goen now and going back to the more dense look. It is also getting lighter in color as well. I keep going to my soap to check on it LOL while I work on my shopping list for soap supplies  I can not wait to get it out of the mold!


----------



## Slnsgirl

I made some soap the other day and colored it with madder root powder infused in olive oil.  I had a heck of time straining it.  I tried a couple of different things and it was a mess.  What is everyone using out there in the soap world????


----------



## not_ally

Chrisje, I check the problem children soaps more than the good ones, they are more interesting.  I actually am glad this one is kind of soft right now, I am getting some stamps tomorrow, it should be a good stamping texture by then.  The brown will be great with gold mica, too.  I can usually find an upside with soap (unlike life sometimes!)


----------



## TeresaT

My first drop swirl was a plop swirl.  I don't know if my clove oil accelerated the batter or I just blended too long, but it was a mess.  I didn't use enough TD to whiten the batter from the greenish tint of the EVOO and the burgundy was too bright. I mixed those two together and ended up with a weird chocolate color.  The green and blue are quite vivid.  I think this is going to be fugly soap.  I'll see when I cut it.  This is what the top looks like.  I'm actually impressed with the swirl.  I've never done that before and it came out halfway decent considering everything was pretty well set up by then.


----------



## Sagebrush

I spent way too much time researching how to concoct a new shampoo bar, running ingredients through soap calc, re-running them because I discovered that my chamomile-infused oil was sunflower and not olive, then ending up with an amazingly creamy delightful-smelling batter that behaved really well.


----------



## FlybyStardancer

TeresaT said:


> My first drop swirl was a plop swirl.  I don't know if my clove oil accelerated the batter or I just blended too long, but it was a mess.  I didn't use enough TD to whiten the batter from the greenish tint of the EVOO and the burgundy was too bright. I mixed those two together and ended up with a weird chocolate color.  The green and blue are quite vivid.  I think this is going to be fugly soap.  I'll see when I cut it.  This is what the top looks like.  I'm actually impressed with the swirl.  I've never done that before and it came out halfway decent considering everything was pretty well set up by then.



That top looks gorgeous! And it's quite possibly the clove--spices are well-known for accelerating. The only spicy FO I ever used did a major acceleration on me. Luckily, I had expected it and was only doing a single-color soap with the colorant mixed in to the oils before adding the lye.


----------



## TeresaT

FlybyStardancer said:


> That top looks gorgeous! And it's quite possibly the clove--spices are well-known for accelerating. The only spicy FO I ever used did a major acceleration on me. Luckily, I had expected it and was only doing a single-color soap with the colorant mixed in to the oils before adding the lye.



Thank you!  That's so sweet.  I cannot wait to get home and see if it's ready to cut!  I'll have to remember that about the clove oil and add at emulsion, not trace.


----------



## TeresaT

I cut my "plop swirl" and it turned out not-so-bad.  It isn't the prettiest soap around.  But it's not quite butt ugly, either.  It smells great, though.  I think clove is going to be my personal scent.  Until I get sick of it.


----------



## jules92207

Not bad! I love clove too. Its one of my favorite scents.


----------



## seven

Just finished stamping these babies


----------



## Sagebrush

I made a double boiler HP soap today. I've only made a HP one other time and it was about five years ago when I first started making soap. I was very nervous today and was researching like crazy, had about four tabs open on my computer in case I needed to reference something quickly. But it went swimmingly (easy, in fact), and I was able to pour it <shock>. I haven't cut them yet, but, man...I might have to do this more often!


----------



## not_ally

I have been playing around with the little camera I got some time ago to take pics of my soapies.  Figured out I can take pictures and automatically download them to my computer wirelessly!  Yay, so much easier to keep track of which soap goes with which note.  Spent so much time in the beginning making soap but keeping crap notes and then not being able to figure out what was good and bad afterwards.


----------



## skayc1

I mixed my lye water & oils (after getting my cocoa butter in the mail from Brambleberry & the requested samples) for making a batch of soap in the morning everything is ready to go! I'll be making Island Escape...I had saved a previous sample & requested another even though they were out of stock at the time. I did give them a backup choice, then was sent both with my order.


----------



## TeresaT

SageontheMountain said:


> I made a double boiler HP soap today. I've only made a HP one other time and it was about five years ago when I first started making soap. I was very nervous today and was researching like crazy, had about four tabs open on my computer in case I needed to reference something quickly. But it went swimmingly (easy, in fact), and I was able to pour it <shock>. I haven't cut them yet, but, man...I might have to do this more often!



REALLY??  Can you tell me what sites you were using as guides and what your water content was?  I love to HP but it's always plopped into the molds.  Way too thick to pour.  I've noticed oven process is more fluid than the crockpot, though.  Thanks.

Today I rebatched a stinky tallow soap that didn't have any scent in it.  Apparently when you do tallow at 50% you need to scent it or else you get a funky smell that lingers.

I also unboxed my haul from Columbus Oils, 50# lard, 14# coconut oil, 7# castor oil, and 7# of sodium lactate.  My 76 degree CO is still 100% liquid, and it is 11:48 PM.     Which means it is way past my bedtime.  G'night, all.


----------



## Sagebrush

TeresaT said:


> REALLY??  Can you tell me what sites you were using as guides and what your water content was?  I love to HP but it's always plopped into the molds.  Way too thick to pour.  I've noticed oven process is more fluid than the crockpot, though.  Thanks.
> 
> Today I rebatched a stinky tallow soap that didn't have any scent in it.  Apparently when you do tallow at 50% you need to scent it or else you get a funky smell that lingers.
> 
> I also unboxed my haul from Columbus Oils, 50# lard, 14# coconut oil, 7# castor oil, and 7# of sodium lactate.  My 76 degree CO is still 100% liquid, and it is 11:48 PM.     Which means it is way past my bedtime.  G'night, all.





Hey, Teresa!
These are the sites I was using as references:

http://www.zensoaps.com/hpsoap.htm

http://gracefruit.blogspot.com/2006/07/hot-process-hints.html?m=1

http://www.diynatural.com/crock-pot-soap/

http://www.soap-making-essentials.com/hot-process.html#.VXkdk1JHbCQ

The main thing that helped me was that when it gets to the Vaseline stage (where all of it is gelled), quick do a zap test and a ph test then pour it. 
Also, my recipe was very plain and unusual so that could have something to do with it. Here's my recipe: 

Coconut oil: 47.61oz
Sunflower seed oil: 21.15oz
Lye: 11.64oz
Water: 26.46oz
Salt: 2.1oz

Hope that helps!


----------



## dibbles

*First Ever Hanger Swirl*

I cut my first ever hanger swirl this morning. Super excited about how it turned out - I think it's even a little butterfly-esque!


----------



## skayc1

I made a batch of 'Island escape' soap! my house smells so yummy! I put it to bed & am trying to leave it alone, I've peaked a few times & I think it's leaking oil, I'll let it reabsorb, & it will be fine, I tried adding the FO before the lye, so this may be why it's leaking oil. I do have it in a cardboard box to let it gel.


----------



## Sonya-m

dibbles said:


> I cut my first ever hanger swirl this morning. Super excited about how it turned out - I think it's even a little butterfly-esque!




Oh wow!! That's stunning!! 

I've made my Ebru soap for the challenge tonight - just the one attempt for me this month as I don't have time to try more. 

I also got the email to say my soap cutter is ready and will be delivered tomorrow!!


----------



## not_ally

Dibbles, that is fantastic.  If I had made it I think I would rest on my laurels and never try again, I can't imagine a nicer one.  Yeah, right, I would have the oils out right now


----------



## ArtisanDesigns

Sonya-m said:


> Oh wow!! That's stunning!!
> 
> I've made my Ebru soap for the challenge tonight - just the one attempt for me this month as I don't have time to try more.
> 
> I also got the email to say my soap cutter is ready and will be delivered tomorrow!!
> 
> View attachment 14489


Let me know how you like it. I am actively researching soap cutters!


----------



## ArtisanDesigns

dibbles said:


> I cut my first ever hanger swirl this morning. Super excited about how it turned out - I think it's even a little butterfly-esque!


What a beautiful soap!!! I love the colors!


----------



## Sonya-m

So despite me giving the delivery company instructions of a safe place to leave my cutter they haven't so have to wait till Monday!!


----------



## dibbles

ArtisanDesigns said:


> Let me know how you like it. I am actively researching soap cutters!



I have this one in the single bar style, and the planer, and love it. I would think the multi bar cutter would be great as well.

https://www.etsy.com/search?q=plowboyz soap


----------



## soapmage

After several days of non-stop MMORPG gaming, I decided to get off my sore butt and make some soap today lol. I just got in a new EO blend that I wanted to try out, so did a light green base, a purple mica line, and topped with white and cornflowers. It smells wonderful and I can't wait to cut it!


----------



## not_ally

Your soaps are so beautiful and creamy looking.  I think I like the uncolored ones best of all b/c you can see the texture best there!


----------



## soapswirl

I've just finished packing up some gift bags for friends' birthdays. Including my mini dessert soaps from last months challenge and a favourite rose and geranium soap - tonight I made shampoo bars, conditioner, bath salts and lip glosses to add to the gifts. Phew - time for bed now!


----------



## Luv2Soap

soapmage said:


> After several days of non-stop MMORPG gaming, I decided to get off my sore butt and make some soap today lol. I just got in a new EO blend that I wanted to try out, so did a light green base, a purple mica line, and topped with white and cornflowers. It smells wonderful and I can't wait to cut it!



I love your soaps!!!! So creamy and lush looking!


----------



## Luv2Soap

Tonight we attempted bubble bars for the first time using Soap Queen's recipe. My son picked out the colors, squished the dough and then helped pick the Fruit Loops fragrance. We put them in a 200 degree oven for 10 minutes and now the will sit for a week. Excited to try them!


----------



## doriettefarm

Julie - please report on your bubble bar performance . . . they look awesome!


----------



## Dana89

I made several soaps this week and even piped a loaf on top for the first time.

Really though people I am sick of  of trying really cool swirls. I have tried the Peacock, the Mantra (I found out after on here that I didn't cut the Mantra right) and a few others. I failed at them all with the exception of a drop swirl and a hanger swirl. At first my batches would get to thick and I did a lot of plop swirls.
Then I tweaked my recipe and used only FOs that behave very well and then I was molding and swirling when it was way to thin. 
The videos on youtube make it look so easy. Even the tutorials don,t mention what trace they should be at for different techniques.
So now I think I am going to stink with one color or two if you count TD. Plus I would like to do some color nekked soaps. I have seen some gorgeous naked soaps.
The first pic is Sweet Pea and Blueberry cream Goat's milk.
Second pic Peppermint candy and Mojito.


----------



## TheDragonGirl

Hahaha, the only things I've done today is refresh WSP's order page, hang out here, and try to chase down information about tallow shortening / GV shortening


----------



## Stacyspy

*Right-handed batches *

My left hand is out of commission...lol... but I really, really wanted to make soap. So I managed a couple batches of HP. One is Butterfly Kisses, with a green, purple and pink hanger swirl. The other, although it doesn't show in this pic, is a blue green and blue ITP swirl with an Ocean Fresh scent.


----------



## Sonya-m

Nothing soapy done yet but I will be soaping later just so I can use this





And I intend to start my soap blog finally


----------



## snappyllama

I have everything ready for remaking my PT soap and retrying another Castille version. If I get enough time today, I want to go for something colorful that smells nice too.


----------



## not_ally

Totally looking forward to the blog, Sonya!  Please get on it, I know that you have plenty of spare time on your hands


----------



## soapmage

I cut my new soap this morning and I'm very happy with it! The mica did get smeared all over the sides like I thought, but I will wipe them down once they've hardened up a bit more. I used Bliss EO blend by WSP and it's just lovely but a bit on the light side, so may need to use more next batch (I used .5 oz ppo) but it's so expensive! I only bought a 4 oz bottle to try.


----------



## janzo

Wow Soapmage I would be thrilled if any of my soaps looked as good as that.  Your micas line is awesome. Job well done.


----------



## soapmage

janzo said:


> Wow Soapmage I would be thrilled if any of my soaps looked as good as that.  Your micas line is awesome. Job well done.



Thank you!


----------



## Sonya-m

not_ally said:


> Totally looking forward to the blog, Sonya!  Please get on it, I know that you have plenty of spare time on your hands




Probably starting it tomorrow now as my soap plans for today did not go according to plan - accelerating FO meant that my drop/hanger swirl became HP drop and plop!! Not what I intended to be my first blog post!!


----------



## not_ally

I think the problem batches are more interesting to read about, they give you more to think on.  The pretty ones are fun to look at, but not so thought provoking.  Plus, your creds are pretty good on the pretty ones, Ms. Spin swirl winner at five months out!


----------



## Sonya-m

Ok just for you, my first blog post will be today's disaster


----------



## not_ally

Hoorah, I can't wait!  Would you post the link in a new post?  I think a lot of people are interested in the rapidity of your soaping journey, they will want to see it and might if you miss it link to it here.


----------



## galaxyMLP

Sonya, I'm excited for your blog!

I made some "coconut creme" soap using the HP extreme method that actually turned into microwave HP. It's discoloring to a pretty brown color in mottled spots (I knew it would discolor!). I think I'm going to put some white piped HP soap on it too now that it's cut. 

I also got some really great finds in the past 2 days. I got a silicone slab mold, a cheese cutter (for planning soap), a mini squares silicone mold, and a bunch of little fondant type mats for a total of $7 from good will. 

Then, when I was taking out my dogs this morning I noticed someone put a box for trash on top of the recycling bins by the dumpster. It had 2 large pyrex bowls that were not cracked and a brand new looking tiny (maybe 6 cup) crock pot brand slow cooker. The box also had some little kitchen jars with ceramic lemons. I almost took those too but I just don't have the space...

Seriously?? Who throws that away! At least donate it!

View attachment 14543


----------



## DeeAnna

Worked on a tutorial based on my experience last February with "salting out" a bunch of soap scraps. 

A big thanks to Boyago for sharing his experience with this technique and getting me curious enough to try it myself. Here's the thread he started, if you're interested: http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=52103


----------



## not_ally

That *was* interesting, thanks D and Boyago.  Don't think it would work for me b/c I use mostly lard and superfat too high.  But it does get me thinking of making a 100% coconut laundry soap.  How do those compare w/regular, ie; store bought powders in terms of cleaning?


----------



## DeeAnna

Whatever soap you start with, Not Ally, is what you end up with after salting out. Just minus the fragrance, color, and other additives. 

If you don't use any lye in the salting-out process, the soap still contains all its superfat. If you do use some lye, you can easily reduce or eliminate the superfat. The salted-out soap won't be lye heavy if you do add lye, because the salting-out step removes water-soluble materials and lye is water soluble.

Salting out doesn't change the essential character of the soap, so judge a salted-out soap in terms of the original recipe(s). If the soap scraps are from bath bar recipes, then you end up with bath bar soap. If you want a 100% coconut soap for the laundry, then you'll want that regardless of whether it's salted-out or freshly made. 

In Boyago's case, he used his salted-out soap (scraps from a wide variety of recipes) for laundry soap but he clearly knew it wasn't going to be as strong a cleaner as a 100% coconut soap. But to get some good use out of soap that would otherwise be useless -- that was his motivation.

In my case, I'm using my salted-out soap as bath and hand soap. I chose to add NaOH to reduce but not eliminate the superfat. It is a mild soap that lathers well for bathing and hand washing. Yes, it doesn't have any glycerin in it and the superfat is low, but the soap is still good soap. I like how the salting-out removes the color and fragrance, so I can color and scent the soap as if it's freshly made stuff.

" How do those compare w/regular, ie; store bought powders in terms of cleaning? "

Do you mean how does a high or 100% coconut soap compare with store bought detergents? Plain soap doesn't contain optical brighteners, so it doesn't make glowingly-white whites. Plain soap also doesn't contain enzymes, so it may not be as good at removing some stains without extra pretreatment. 

I have been making a 30% lard, 70% CO soap with EDTA for my laundry soap. The amount of EDTA is still a work in progress, but I'm using a fair bit more than the 0.5% I'd normally use for bath soap. My last recipe for laundry powder was this:

80 oz (2270 g) grated soap with high percentage of coconut oil
80 oz  (2270 g) washing soda (about 1 1/2 boxes)
80 oz  (2270 g) oxiclean-type oxygen bleach powder

Use 2 TBL to 4 TBL per load depending on size and dirtiness. I'm definitely seeing better results in terms of cleaning and whitening with this blend than the usual recipe that calls for baking soda + washing soda + borax + soap. 

I just don't think the baking soda adds anything to the party, so I eliminated that totally. I also think washing soda and borax occupy the same niche in terms of adding detergency to the blend. Washing soda gets my nod as being more effective than borax in a dry blend, so that's why I'm using it over borax in this recipe. If I made a liquid clothes washing soap, I'd use borax, because it will remain effective in a water based product unlike washing soda.

I also think I simply need more soap per load for better removal of greasy dirt and skin oils, so I'm using 2-4 TBL of the blend. IMO, the ladies who are using 1-2 TBL of the usual mix to clean a load of laundry are definitely not dealing with greasy, muddy, stinky chore clothes.  

The mix seems to be working well for me -- my HE washer isn't getting stinky every month or two like it does with commercial detergent and I'm not seeing excessive foaming or scum buildup, colors are remaining clear and bright, whites are acceptably white, and my clothes smell good.


----------



## not_ally

Thanks for taking the time to explain that so fully, D.  I sort of think maybe we should have a sticky/sub-forum (is there such a thing? It would be good so that it didn't up link space on the main board but was separate so that people could see the threads easily) for laundry soap.  It comes up a lot.  Poor mods, I can see them rolling their eyes at yet another suggestion.

Anyway, this was really useful.  It actually kind of convinced me it would be a *bad* idea for me to make laundry soap, I tend to spill on my clothes a *lot* so need maximum stain treating in the mix.  I pre-treat as well, and still have problems.  

But it was good to have another option for re-using problem soaps, espec. when the problem is color, some of mine are ones that are overly-colored and bleed considerably into the bath water, but are otherwise ok.  I was kind of wary even to use them in confetti.  I was thinking of venturing into HP w/the problem soapies, but figured it wouldn't address the color issue, so this is something to ponder.


----------



## Chrisje

I made a new soap today.. I made it difficult for myself.. ( that's just me I always try the difficult stuff before the easy stuff lol ) 
Somy second soap was made out of coconut oil - olive oil - castor oil and 20% superfat 
1/2 of this mix was used with a aloe vera juice/lye solution and 1/2 was with a water lye solution and I added the coconut cream at trace. 
Split the coconut cream mixture in 2/3 and added orange mica to 1/3 ( by this time the soap was more like a dough.... )

I added the coconut cream at a ligth trace but it instantly turned into thick trace after pulsing 1 or 2 times with the stickblender...
I wanted to use a pipingbag for the orange toppart but had the wrong nozzle to work with and ended up handdecorating with a spoon.

Any tipsor tricks on how to prevent that instand thick trace after adding coconut cream?  is it easierto use coconut cream powder ( or any milk powder for that matter ) or should I mix the milk in by hand rather than using a stickblender?

I will post pictures tomorrow of my first and second soap. 

1 good thing is, this time my soap did not get overheated like my first one YEAH!!!!


----------



## Sonya-m

I cut my failed intricate hanger drop swirl that became a drop and plop instead!

I also started my blog!! Nothing but 'hi this is me' so nothing to share yet


----------



## not_ally

How did it come out, Sonya?  Be sure to link to your blog when you are ready for us to see it.


----------



## DeeAnna

I have started to sell a few soaps and handmade leather items (purses, etc.) at an art center gift shop. I found out today that the Center arbitrarily decide to put a new stock number on all of my items without telling me. I lost my only way to track what items are selling. In order to know whether I need to replenish Soap A and not Soap C, I will have to visit the gift store and look. It's a 1 1/2 hour round trip. I worked for hours to follow their labeling rules and get everything all figured out and done right ... all for nothing. I'm so disappointed.
 :-?


----------



## galaxyMLP

DeeAnna said:


> I have started to sell a few soaps and handmade leather items (purses, etc.) at an art center gift shop. I found out today that the Center arbitrarily decide to put a new stock number on all of my items without telling me. I lost my only way to track what items are selling. In order to know whether I need to replenish Soap A and not Soap C, I will have to visit the gift store and look. It's a 1 1/2 hour round trip. I worked for hours to follow their labeling rules and get everything all figured out and done right ... all for nothing. I'm so disappointed.
> :-?


Wow, that is so disheartening. I can't even imagine that. I hope all gets figured out soon. I would ask them to maybe photograph or indicate in some way what soap sells with their new tracking system until you can get over there and update your tracking to theirs. Doesn't sounds like they are the super accommodating type though...  [emoji29]


----------



## not_ally

Oh no, DeeAnna, I am so sorry.  Could you make them change the number back right away, or is already too late (ie;  numbers skewed by stuff sold in the interim?)


----------



## DeeAnna

I have utterly no idea if there's still a way to relate their stock numbers with my original numbers. I have 60 items for sale at the Center, so it's going to take some patience and time to figure out. I am going to have to discuss this with the Center's director -- She Who Is Never Wrong. <sigh>

The Center has a rather chaotic management style, but so far I'd managed to do okay with them. If they're going to make changes like this without any vendor input, however, that's troubling.

Anyways, I just needed to vent a bit -- thanks for listening....


----------



## not_ally

You must be joking, enough of us have bent your ear with our soapy problems/questions, just by myself I owe you several concentrated hours of venting time.  I just hate that you have to deal with it.  I hope it works out.  Also that you have some other possible retail outlets if this one doesn't work out and you want to keep doing it.  It does seem pretty shabby - disorganized at a minimum - to make those changes w/o telling you and then leaving you to deal with them on your own.


----------



## jules92207

That really sucks DeeAnna. I would be livid. I'm sorry for the trouble it will bring to have to go out and fix the mess they made of your work. Hugs to you!


----------



## Sonya-m

not_ally said:


> How did it come out, Sonya?  Be sure to link to your blog when you are ready for us to see it.




It came out better than expected. Will do


----------



## LittleCrazyWolf

Wow, DeeAnna I would be so upset! I'm not the best at keeping things organized so it takes a lot of time and work for me...for someone to just come along and willy nilly undo your hard work...no words. I'm sorry you have to deal with one of those I'm Never Wrong types. Good luck getting it sorted out!


----------



## Viore

A few days ago I brought some soap samples to work to pass out. The sweet pea soap from hell was the most popular one! Last night I made up another batch, using all the tips you guys talk about to keep the fragrance oil from separating. It went a lot better this time, but it still separated and the color didn't come through at all. The end result looks more  like a slab of granite than a bar of soap! Today I cut the soap and set it out to cure.


----------



## DeeAnna

I contacted Bonnie, the lady who does the bookkeeping, about my concerns today. She told me the store manager ~did~ set up a different stock numbering system this summer, but Bonnie is pretty sure the cross reference info I need is most likely in their sales database. She said she will check into it soon and will create a different report showing the extra information. I'm glad I was able to keep my questions as courteous as possible -- we had a decent discussion about it.


----------



## skayc1

I cut two soaps that i made yesterday! 
honeysuckle (from Bramble Berry)






and Chamomile Cybilla (also from Brambleberry)


----------



## Sonya-m

Just saw these on the FB page - very nice!


----------



## not_ally

Like the yellow, Skayc! That will wake you up in the shower!  Great even curves on that one too, how did you do it?


----------



## skayc1

not_ally said:


> Like the yellow, Skayc! That will wake you up in the shower!  Great even curves on that one too, how did you do it?



Thanks! the scent on it is chamomile cybilla from BB & chamomile is calming, it is strong enough to wake someone up. & I did a tiger swirl, then swirled the top with a chopstick.


----------



## Sonya-m

I finally got around to starting my blog!! My first blog soap wasn't the pretty, intricate swirl I had planned but that's soaping for you - you just don't know what might happen!!

I've added the link to my blog to my signature (or I will do in the next few mins!!)


----------



## mintle

congratulations on the blog )! 

I have finished my ebru soap, in fourth attempt and I am kind of satisfied although what I intended to be leafs ended up looking like a wild group of  trilobites instead


----------



## dibbles

Sonya-m said:


> I finally got around to starting my blog!! My first blog soap wasn't the pretty, intricate swirl I had planned but that's soaping for you - you just don't know what might happen!!
> 
> I've added the link to my blog to my signature (or I will do in the next few mins!!)



Congratulations on the blog - it looks fantastic. I'm looking forward to more!


----------



## Sonya-m

mintle said:


> congratulations on the blog )!
> 
> I have finished my ebru soap, in fourth attempt and I am kind of satisfied although what I intended to be leafs ended up looking like a wild group of  trilobites instead



lol!! I'm sure they don't!! 

I only had time this month to have 1 attempt


----------



## LittleCrazyWolf

Sonya, I just checked out your new blog and it looks fantastic! Great job!


----------



## Sonya-m

LittleCrazyWolf said:


> Sonya, I just checked out your new blog and it looks fantastic! Great job!




Thank you


----------



## Viore

Very nice blog, Sonya! I love how the finished soap looked, even if it wasn't what you were going for.


----------



## not_ally

OK, read the blog post, amazing that you redid that.  It looks great.  The blog does look fantastic, I have subscribed so I won't miss any posts.  Congratulations!


----------



## Sonya-m

mintle said:


> congratulations on the blog )!
> 
> 
> 
> I have finished my ebru soap, in fourth attempt and I am kind of satisfied although what I intended to be leafs ended up looking like a wild group of  trilobites instead




Just saw what must be your entry - it's lovely


----------



## doriettefarm

Love your cherry blossom take on the Ebru challenge!  Also swooning over your beautiful cake and tattoo


----------



## SoapSap

This is soap I have made over the last three days. 





The pinkish was a spoon swirl and fragrance is BB English Rose. 

The other soap is BB Dragon's Blood. I did a pot swirl and for the first time tried Activated Charcoal for the black instead of the usual oxide powder I used for this soap before. I don't know if I like the AC yet or not.


----------



## Sonya-m

doriettefarm said:


> Love your cherry blossom take on the Ebru challenge!  Also swooning over your beautiful cake and tattoo




Thank you!

I didn't post this but here's the inside of that cake


----------



## janzo

Looks like battenberg. Love that stuff but can't get it here. You are very talented Sonya


----------



## ArtisanDesigns

all those soaps are beautiful!! I wish I had half the talent! I have in the oven a CPOP Deluxe soap. It is 25% of Shea and cocoa butter. Very unassuming. no fragrance no color. Awesome for my friends with different skin issues. I have made quite a few batches of this one.


----------



## ArtisanDesigns

Here are a few of the last batches I have made in past few weeks. Not super pretty but very functional. I have been a victim of vanilla FOs lol. Why do I love that scent so much?


----------



## biarine

My new shampoo bar with 35% CO, 20% Avocado oil, 20% OO, 15% sweet almond, 10% castor and 8% superfat, but 3% cocoa and 3% Shea butter put at the end of cooking with 1 teaspoon French beige clay, 1 oz lavender and .5 rosemary. I really like it makes my hair soft and silky.


----------



## dillsandwitch

made a double batch of my strawberry and cream soap. Tried piping for the first time. Cant wait till I can cut it and see how it all came out


----------



## jules92207

Made a black raspberry vanilla topped with lemon verbena, I love these two together. Not sure the design came out how I planned, waiting to cut...impatiently.


----------



## Sonya-m

Had another attempt at the soap I tried to make last week when my FO accelerated. No acceleration this time but two of micas have completely morphed!!


----------



## Saponista

Where were they from sonya white ape?


----------



## Sonya-m

Yeah, I've had lots from there and these are the first that have done it. Have you had problems?


----------



## Saponista

No, they have all been ok. I just bought a brown/bronze, lime green and shiny carbon grey though. Which colours didn't work?


----------



## snappyllama

I remade my pine tar soap. Last week's PT batch was a flop.  I think my lye had gotten old (it was the last of a container) and refused to set up.  At least I didn't waste any FOs on it.

I also tried out WSP Coconut Lime Verbena.  This is attempt# 3 of the easiest swirl that never comes out right for me... the drop swirl.  Hopefully I poured from high enough this time.  My colors morphed, but I've got my fingers crossed they morph back. They seemed to be settling back to normal. I'm also CPOPing it.  I never do that so this is a fun experiment.  Speaking of which, I better go check on it.


----------



## jules92207

I'm curious if the smell holds with cpop snappy. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## doriettefarm

Yesterday I made a small batch with a new FO from Soapalooza (Aloe & Yucca).  Was pretty excited about the scent OOB but boy did it accelerate on me!  Almost didn't have time to add my green oxide but luckily no soap on a stick or ricing.  I did CPOP it a little just to force gel and try to smooth out any air pockets.  I was able to unmold and cut it barely 12 hrs later!  Not sure if it's because I forced gel or what but now I've got this weird purplish discoloration around the bottom where the batter was uncolored.  I'll try to post pics but thought I might get some feedback on the FO here.

Today I made another small batch with a new Fragrancebuddy FO.  Also used a new-to-me alternative liquid and thought for a sec I might have to ditch the lye solution.  It's pretty plain jane to look at but smells really awesome so can't wait to see how it cures out.


----------



## soapmage

I did a small craft show that yielded little money but a possible wholesale deal.  Tomorrow I get the grand task of putting away all of the stuff I carried to the show... ugh.


----------



## Sonya-m

Saponista said:


> No, they have all been ok. I just bought a brown/bronze, lime green and shiny carbon grey though. Which colours didn't work?




Aubergine purple and Neptune blue although maybe the purple is ok, just darker than I thought


----------



## Sonya-m

I've cut it this morning, it's not good!


----------



## snappyllama

jules92207 said:


> I'm curious if the smell holds with cpop snappy. Let us know how it turns out.



I have completely lost my sense of smell due to all the pine pollen here and home renovation dust, but people in my house that can smell report: a little lighter than my normal bars.  Hopefully I'll regain my olfactory sense during cure and will let you know what I think.  

I used .8 ppo, but haven't used WSP Coconut Lime Verbena before so I don't have a good basis for judging them.  I've read that the FO is supposed to be strong though...


----------



## Saponista

Sonya-m said:


> Aubergine purple and Neptune blue although maybe the purple is ok, just darker than I thought




Ok I will avoid those and let u know if I have probs with any of mine. The peacock blue, dragon fruit red and olive green work fine, except the olive goes a bit more of a teal colour than an olive. 

I like their pigments as you get a lot for your money and you need to use a fair bit of mica to get nice vibrant colours.


----------



## shunt2011

Just finished 5 batches of shaving soap. Had my first market yesterday and it sucked. Wasn't supposed to rain so didn't pitch my tent  low and behold halfway through it poured. What a cluster mess that was. Many of my labels the ink ran. Fortunately that was the worst of it. Ran to get my tent out of the car and 4 other vendors ran to help. Won't do that ever again. Lesson learned


----------



## Sonya-m

Saponista said:


> Ok I will avoid those and let u know if I have probs with any of mine. The peacock blue, dragon fruit red and olive green work fine, except the olive goes a bit more of a teal colour than an olive.
> 
> I like their pigments as you get a lot for your money and you need to use a fair bit of mica to get nice vibrant colours.




That's good to know, I have that red and green but not tried them yet


----------



## galaxyMLP

Sony, I thought your soap was beautiful the way it was (brown and all)! But slate grey can make an attractive soap as well!

I had a busy week! I sold $135 worth of product (mostly to family)! I packaged it today and sent it off! I'm hoping they like it! This is my extended family and they have lots of friends. I'm excited to get them talking!


----------



## MorpheusPA

No photos, but I've been down and busy for a while!  I finally broke the soap-free period tonight.

First was a mostly-tallow laundry soap, 1% super fat, no color, no scent until I grate it (as I'd like the scent to stick).  I'll mix with washing soda and a little borax to make a laundry "powder."

Second was a more-fun cherry scented tallow and olive (and a bit of coconut and a dash of castor) soap in white (titanium dioxide) and red (brick red oxide).  This was a special request due to its popularity among friends, so I made well over 3 pounds of the stuff.


----------



## LittleCrazyWolf

I made a new bastille recipe I've been working on. I split the water in half and used aloe vera juice to dissolve the lye and added goats milk directly to the oils. I also infused my olive oil with calendula and chamomile. No scent or color. Hoping to get a creamy yellow from the caledula and goats milk.

I had a bastille that I loved, it was 80% OO, 10% CO, and 10% Castor. Awesome, dense, creamy lather but not a long lasting bar (I should've let it cure for more than 4 weeks though).

I made three other batches as well; lemongrass & green tea, green apple (my entire family loves this), and eucalyptus mint. I soaped a little warmer than usual and was pleasantly surprised that everything went so smoothly.

I will post pics if they turn out well...if they don't turn out well then I'm going to pretend that I never posted this! :grin:


----------



## LittleCrazyWolf

I cut the four batches I made yesterday, here is a pic. From left to right; bastille, lemongrass and green tea, apple, and eucalyptus mint. 

When doing multiple batches I always try to throw in a simple one which is why I love the apple...one bright color and a fresh juicy scent, easy peasy. The lemongrass is really easy too.


----------



## ArtisanDesigns

Last few days I have bought supplies and lots of them. My first time ordering from any of the online companies other than essential depot. I got supplies from soapers choice, essential depot and ordered a slab mold and beveler/planer from a guy on etsy. I am really going through with this. Let the soaping really begin!


----------



## dillsandwitch

Made 10 x 500gm batches today after giving master-batching a go. So much fun but boy am I tired.


----------



## ArtisanDesigns

Found out yesterday that my Lard I ordered from Soapers Choice was destroyed on the way to my house. Then they said they did not deliver rest because my place of business was closed and since I was a business they would not deliver on Saturday. The customer service rep would never understand my business is my home!
Also I have now stated a blog. I have enjoyed readings others and thought what the heck and started mine. www.artisandesignsbykat.com


----------



## nframe

*Watermelon soap*

After watching the Soaping 101 video, I had to try it!  Here is the result - naturally coloured with watermelon juice.


----------



## jules92207

Wha??? Crazy! Love the color!


----------



## dneruck

Cut my Beautiful Day soap. I think I finally got a butterfly swirl, yea!


----------



## traderbren

Oh my goodness, that's beautiful!


----------



## not_ally

Fantastic. Beautiful and Lucky Day!


----------



## kumudini

Made my first CP salt bar with coconut milk, 75%CO and 25%OO, 15%SF. Scented with eucalyptus and litsea cubeba. This is also my first time using two colors, kept it real simple and layered them with a simple swirl on top. Pictures to follow.


----------



## ArtisanDesigns

Vkumudini said:


> Made my first CP salt bar with coconut milk, 75%CO and 25%OO, 15%SF. Scented with eucalyptus and litsea cubeba. This is also my first time using two colors, kept it real simple and layered them with a simple swirl on top. Pictures to follow.


I made my first brine/salt bar today too!! Go us! Yours sounds fabulous


----------



## ArtisanDesigns

nframe said:


> After watching the Soaping 101 video, I had to try it!  Here is the result - naturally coloured with watermelon juice.


I have watermelon in fridge right now waiting for me to try it LOL. Yours looks great!


----------



## kumudini

ArtisanDesigns said:


> I made my first brine/salt bar today too!! Go us! Yours sounds fabulous


Awesome. It's a new scent combo for me and it smells amazing.


----------



## TeresaT

Salvaged last night's failed HPCP and made a new batch reformulated for CP.  I have it wrapped in a towel "cooking" and need to make sure it doesn't overheat.


----------



## traderbren

I cut my loaf I made yesterday. I've really been trying to get swirls to work, and I obviously need more practice. My last 2 loads before this one had bad discoloration. This one is at least nice and white, now I just need deeper swirls.


----------



## CTAnton

I made some soap incorporating boiled down jewelweed instead of water using some molds from China for the second time...not cheap but a great quality....I used them yesterday for the same jewelweed recipe and the bars came out beautiful...I CPOP so I watched my temps and they came out perfect...put the mold in when the oven cooled to 170 F and then walked away....this morning they were unfolded after 12 hours and this afternoon stamped....


----------



## snappyllama

It's supply day at my house.  Heading to Costco later on for more OO and AO. Placed an order with Bescented for the silliest reason imaginable: I needed glitter puffers and also a cylinder mold. Of course I had to sneak a a few FOs into the cart.  I'll make sure to post how they behaved since it's a new company. Received a couple of embed molds from China that I ordered such a long time ago that it was a total surprise when they came.

ETA: 

Bescented got back to me right away to let me know that they sell FOs by weight. 

Mad Oils also got back to me right away to let me know that Home for the Holidays will be out in July (been wanting to try that one). Pumpkin Bread is being reformulated but will be ready for fall soaping.


----------



## MoonStruck

traderbren said:


> I cut my loaf I made yesterday. I've really been trying to get swirls to work, and I obviously need more practice. My last 2 loads before this one had bad discoloration. This one is at least nice and white, now I just need deeper swirls.
> View attachment 14761



Try pouring your colours from higher up, a foot or so above your mold, raise and lower the pitcher as you go to very the pour depth.

Edited to add that the soap looks  very creamy and pretty as is.


----------



## MoonStruck

Today is soaping day. I need to wait for my niece to go on home and then it is off to the store to get a silicone loaf pan and then I'm getting my vanilla/mint on. I need to make my self a log mold to the dimensions I want and frankly, it is too **** hot for that right now.


----------



## Irishgem29

I cut my calendula castille


----------



## Irishgem29

And mojito salt bars


----------



## jules92207

I've been sick since Friday and missed work today so no soaping for me, but I did manage to stamp my batches from last weekend - champagne and lime and lemon verbena with black raspberry vanilla.


----------



## galaxyMLP

Very pretty Jules, I'm sorry to hear about you being sick. 

I got some very sad news about a relative I haven't seen in a while. She was my age (23), and was struck by lightning this weekend and passed away... I needed some cheering up so I made a big batch of rose soap. It's in the fridge now.


----------



## MoonStruck

So sorry for your loss Galaxy. I hope the soap gremlins are kind to you.


----------



## galaxyMLP

That's kind of you to say. I think they were especially nice. Even with an accelerating FO, the batch behaved nice. Hopefully I don't get partial gel now. 

I guess it made me especially sad since she was my age and had just graduated from MIT. She had a very bright future ahead of her. She was camping with  10 friends when it happened. They are all ok.


----------



## jules92207

Wow galaxy, I'm so sorry for your loss. What a tragic event. My heart is with you and what a beautiful way to celebrate her by making a lovely soap.


----------



## not_ally

So sorry, Galaxy, how awful for her parents, for you, the whole family.  I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## soapmage

I'm sorry for your loss Galaxy.


----------



## soapmage

I just made some honeycomb embeds using bubblewrap which I've never tried before... turned out better than I thought!


----------



## nframe

ArtisanDesigns said:


> I have watermelon in fridge right now waiting for me to try it LOL. Yours looks great!



Don't forget to show us the photo.  It will be interesting to see if you soap ends up with the same colour as mine.


----------



## traderbren

Wow. I'm so sorry for your loss, Galaxy.


----------



## houseofwool

On Sunday I went to make my mint and lavender soap. 

Measured out everything for 8 loaves. Had the essential oils in the pot of oil when I realized that I had measured rosemary instead of lavender. 

Thankfully I carry rosemary and mint, but I didn't need another 96 bars...


----------



## LittleCrazyWolf

I haven't done anything soapy yet but I'm hoping my husband can keep my little dude occupied long enough for me to go upstairs and play. 

But in the meantime, I was surfing the net and came across this pic...is it me or are there lye pockets near the bottom of the two bars on the left? This person is advertising these for sale I believe.


----------



## shunt2011

LittleCrazyWolf said:


> I haven't done anything soapy yet but I'm hoping my husband can keep my little dude occupied long enough for me to go upstairs and play.
> 
> But in the meantime, I was surfing the net and came across this pic...is it me or are there lye pockets near the bottom of the two bars on the left? This person is advertising these for sale I believe.


 
Looks like it may have overheated.  I wouldn't sell it personally.


----------



## kumudini

Galaxy, I'm so sorry for your loss. That's such a tragedy.I'm glad you could find some solace in soaping. I came here to post about my salt bar. I lost the cutting battle with this loaf. I thought I would pour and cut 
in 2 hours or 4 hours max but the loaf was quite soft even after eight hours but I took it out of the brand new silicone mold it was in and left it until morning. By then it was getting harder and when cutting it was a little crumbly at edges, not terrible but I didn't get perfect bars. The smell is wonderful though.


----------



## kumudini




----------



## galaxyMLP

I think they look lovely!


----------



## not_ally

I do, too, V.  Great colors and even layers.


----------



## kumudini

Thank you Galaxy and B!


----------



## not_ally

K, did you use a natural colorant for the yellow?  I really like the richness of it, would like to try it myself.  All of my yellows seem just a little off.  

ETA:  changed the "v" to "k" after seeing the other thread, now just have to remember to do it the future!


----------



## kumudini

not_ally said:


> K, did you use a natural colorant for the yellow?  I really like the richness of it, would like to try it myself.  All of my yellows seem just a little off.
> 
> ETA:  changed the "v" to "k" after seeing the other thread, now just have to remember to do it the future!


B, that yellow was out of a BA sample pack, it's a yellow oxide. It was quite dark, may be i mixed in too much, so I had to mix in some white oxide( my TD is packed up). May be the salt lightened it up a bit as well. I thought of using turmeric but I worried that it might turn orange instead. And the green is their green oxide. I should buy some good colors if I want to keep doing it though.

V is fine too, the whole VKumudini was a bit wierd .


----------



## Dorymae

I agree it is overheating. The beginnings of zombie teeth can be seen.  I wouldn't sell it either, but I have seen soaps for sale with similar flaws.


----------



## kumudini

Overheating, zombie teeth? I hope you are not talking about my soap dorymae, I thought it was just salt soap being a bit crumbly and I don't sell soaps yet.


----------



## shunt2011

Vkumudini said:


> Overheating, zombie teeth? I hope you are not talking about my soap dorymae, I thought it was just salt soap being a bit crumbly and I don't sell soaps yet.


 
Not yours, no worries.   The photo in a post before yours.


----------



## kumudini

shunt2011 said:


> Not yours, no worries.   The photo in a post before yours.



Oh, ok! Thank you for pointing it out, that soap def looks like zombie teeth. Sorry for jumping it.


----------



## mintle

I have unmoulded schnauzer decorated batch prepared for my parents as a gift for their wedding anniversary. They have two salt and pepper dogs which I have tried to paint on the soap  The one on the left does not look very bright and clever due to the eyes being so close to each other, but I will just give these to my mum&dad as they are, I think they will laugh a lot!!


----------



## shunt2011

Mintle, those are adorable.  Nicely done, I'm sure they will love them.


----------



## traderbren

Mintle, those are wonderful!


----------



## not_ally

That is fantastic, Mintle.  Your folks are going to adore it.  Is it a loaf?  They are going to have difficulty framing it


----------



## galaxyMLP

Very cute soap Mintle! 

I cut the loaf I made yesterday just now and it looks nice. Not as nice as I was imagining but hey.  It looks good. I don't know what to call it. It has Violet bouquet FO, Rose FO and a Violet FO that is actually a mix of gardenia and Rose. All FOs accelerate except Violet Bouquet.

It's too soft to clean it up today. I'll do that in the next few days.

Oh, and the marks on the soap from the cutter are not as bad IRL. For some reason they look magnified in photos.


----------



## kumudini

Thats a beautiful soap Galaxy, it must be smelling like a flower garden in your soaping area right now. Really nice layers, a neat almost perfect ombré soap.


----------



## galaxyMLP

What a kind thing to say. It means alot to me. This was my first ombre soap ever. It takes alot of planning. Since I knew my FO accelerated, I separated it into 5 aliquots and added it layer by layer after color was added. I usually don't like florals but they're growing on me. I really like this one.


----------



## MoonStruck

I love the ombre, Galaxy the pinks flow perfectly.






I made my first log soap since my hiatus. Just bog a silicone loaf mold and did a quick chopstick swirl and swirled the top at random. I want to cut it now.


----------



## TBandCW

mintle said:


> I have unmoulded schnauzer decorated batch prepared for my parents as a gift for their wedding anniversary. They have two salt and pepper dogs which I have tried to paint on the soap  The one on the left does not look very bright and clever due to the eyes being so close to each other, but I will just give these to my mum&dad as they are, I think they will laugh a lot!!



Awesome!


----------



## TBandCW

*Should've read the reviews first!*

We make an awesome leather candle, so I thought I'd do a soap with the same fo.  
Well, it seized big time had to go in the trash.  Went online and read the reviews for this particular fo and all the reviews said it seized, riced, etc.  Oh well, went on to make jasmine (a good seller for me) so the day was not lost!  :???:


----------



## not_ally

Galaxy, that is a lovely ombre, I know it is hard b/c the one time I tried it was HORRIBLE.  Made me glad for the salad shooter and confetti option.  Moonstruck, your top is a thing of beauty.


----------



## MoonStruck

Thank you, not_ally. After six hours it was ready to cut and I'm very pleased with the results.  My first chopstick swirl though the drop swirl was my go to once upon a time.


----------



## galaxyMLP

Wow, moonstruck, so beautiful!


----------



## not_ally

That is really lovely.  I like how you have a flower sort of overlapping on the top and left side corner, did you plan that?


----------



## jules92207

Wow, a lot of gorgeous soaps over the last day! You guys are amazing. Galaxy that is a beautiful soap, K those colors really pop, just gorgeous, mintle those little schnauzers are just amazing, and moonstruck I am in love. I am humbled by you all. (if I missed anyone I am sorry - they are all gorgeous!!!)


----------



## jules92207

soapmage said:


> I just made some honeycomb embeds using bubblewrap which I've never tried before... turned out better than I thought!



Love these! I've used bubble wrap on the tops before for the honey comb look, it works so well.


----------



## kumudini

jules92207 said:


> Wow, a lot of gorgeous soaps over the last day! You guys are amazing. Galaxy that is a beautiful soap, K those colors really pop, just gorgeous, mintle those little schnauzers are just amazing, and moonstruck I am in love. I am humbled by you all. (if I missed anyone I am sorry - they are all gorgeous!!!)


I love your nice little wrap up. I can go to bed now . Hope tomorrow finds you all healed up.


----------



## ArtisanDesigns

I have been having a UPS shipping saga that has left me with all kinds of emotions. One being very upset but still I have gotten some stuff in and that makes me happy. So I have been angry (It takes a lot to get me mad), I am also super excited. I got a new essential depot soap cutter, 2 essential depot molds with wire basket and a slab mold with cutter and . I do not know which to use first. Think I might use them all except my oils have been lost or damaged in transit.


----------



## MoonStruck

Nope, not_ally, I didn't plan it. I basically just poured by soap at random and swirled the top. It's funny most of the bars seem to flow from top to bottom as though I did something to make it happen. Thanks Galaxy and Jules. I'm glad I haven't forgotten how to swirl. 

ArtisanDesigns, I hope your oils are getting replaced promptly!


----------



## reinbeau

ArtisanDesigns said:


> I have been having a UPS shipping saga that has left me with all kinds of emotions. One being very upset but still I have gotten some stuff in and that makes me happy. So I have been angry (It takes a lot to get me mad), I am also super excited. I got a new essential depot soap cutter, 2 essential depot molds with wire basket and a slab mold with cutter and . I do not know which to use first. Think I might use them all except my oils have been lost or damaged in transit.


Nice haul, sorry that things aren't quite right.  Who made your wooden ware?


----------



## ArtisanDesigns

reinbeau said:


> Nice haul, sorry that things aren't quite right.  Who made your wooden ware?


https://www.etsy.com/listing/220967098/minimax-wooden-soap-mold-and-metal?ref=favs_view_7
this is the one I bought! also got his planer which I have just shaved my finger on being careless


----------



## DeeAnna

I planted about 30 feet of sweet grass (buffalo grass, Hierochloe odorata) plants last summer, and I'm excited to be cutting my first harvests of sweet grass this summer. 

This grass is beautiful in bright sunlight because the blades are unusually shiny on one side. A row of sweet grass glitters silver in the sun. Sweet grass is also unusual in that the longer blades bend over in a graceful curve, and eventually trail on the ground, rather than stand stiffly upright like most grasses. It's been used for centuries to make baskets, incense, and sachets in North America (US and Canada) as well as Europe.

The whole house smells like sweet grass when I'm handling the dried sweet grass. The odor is a warm "green" smell something like cut hay or dried grass, but the scent is much stronger than normal hay or grass. And the scent is laced with a good dollop of vanilla. Very distinctive.

The picture shows braids from my first cutting in late June and weighed hanks of loose grass (for braiding) from my second cutting a few days ago. 

The large jar contains vodka infused with sweet grass. It's a homemade version of a Polish vodka called Zubrowka. Vodka is normally water clear, but just 0.1% of sweet grass added by weight quickly turns the vodka pale green. I took a small taste and the sweet grass flavor is coming through loud and clear.

The dish and smaller jar contain meadowfoam oil infused with sweet grass. I wanted to show how deep green the oil has become just by sitting a week with the sweet grass. I mixed about 20 grams of grass in 300 g of oil and pulverized the grass into small shreds with a Blendtec blender.

I want to use infused oil in lotions and ... here's the soapy part ... I'm hoping to test the infusion in CP soap in the next few weeks. Supposedly the scent does survive the lye monster, but people who use sweet grass are a wee bit cagey about the details, so I don't have a lot of hard evidence to know this for sure. I suppose an experiment is in order.


----------



## not_ally

How beautiful, D, both the grass and the oil.  I wish I could smell your house, it sounds wonderful.


----------



## jules92207

Wow DeeAnna, that is so awesome. The sweetgrass is just beautiful and I bet it smells amazing. I can't believe how dark the oil got already. I can't wait to see/hear how the soap turns out.


----------



## FlybyStardancer

That is so cool DeeAnna!

Today I made a large DIY soap dish to hold swap soaps.


----------



## not_ally

That sounds like something we need to see a picture of, Dancer.s

ETA: Saw it on the Alternative Liquids thread link - good way to save a lot of soap!


----------



## DeeAnna

I agree with Not_ally ... it ain't really true without pics! 

I was hoping to make soap tomorrow and test out my sweetgrass, but DH has decided we need to get hay put in the barn instead.  He's right ... but that's not going to be nearly as much fun as soaping.

ETA: Oops. Yes, I see the pics now -- http://thatsashockbaking.blogspot.com/2015/07/diy-massive-soap-dish.html -- Nice job!


----------



## ArtisanDesigns

Here is what I cut this morning! Calendula Dream


----------



## TheDragonGirl

I'm rendering tallow for the first time today! I've got five pounds of it in the crock now


----------



## nsmar4211

New recipe and I'm testing using spices as colorants. And yes I remembered to leave one empty as a control . Also seeing if the red/yellow "soap" dyes I have will morph in the same test (the blue turns lavender).


----------



## osso

Ordered some lye - first time ordering from The Lye Guy. And I have some KOH coming. Time to try some liquid soap!


----------



## jenneelk

Haha.. Just posted mine.
Got all my colors organized after way too long procrastinating. Didn't realize how much I had and new unopened stuff still.


----------



## DeeAnna

After spending more time researching the use of sweet grass in soap ... I honestly don't think the scent survives. It's become clear to me that people who are using sweet grass "essential oil" in their soap are either using a blend of EOs that simulates the sweet grass scent ... or using a fragrance oil. Sweet grass doesn't produce any essential oil, although one can make a hydrosol from it. 

So ... back to the drawing board!


----------



## doriettefarm

About to make another batch of mead pucks.  Nothing fancy but needed to polish off the bottle of mead taking up room in the fridge and test another new honey FO (Honey & Propolis MW dupe).  

Also waffling about making another batch today.  Can't decide if I should make a first attempt for the SMF challenge (slab mold) or use my 2lb tall/skinny mold to play with the new gear tie hubs bought me for swirling.  Decisions, decisions!


----------



## TeresaT

doriettefarm said:


> Also waffling about making another batch today.  Can't decide if I should make a first attempt for the SMF challenge (slab mold) or use my 2lb tall/skinny mold to play with the new gear tie hubs bought me for swirling.  Decisions, decisions!



Ditto.  Slab mold challenge (my first challenge).  Salt bars (my first salt bars).  Or nap.  I think I'm going with the nap followed by the salt bars.  Maybe.


----------



## jules92207

Definitely nap before salt bars. You could sleep too long and end up with it too hard to cut! Don't ask me how I know this...


----------



## snappyllama

I tried out another M&P drop into CP.  I've never been really happy with my outcomes when trying this technique, but I'm hopeful I did a little better this time. Regardless of how it looks, the soap smells lovely.. WSP Sea Glass.


----------



## doriettefarm

Just so you guys can see the crazy color difference in the mead soap immediately after pouring vs several hours later.  Thought it might help to see how orange the lye water & batter are when fresh but the color settles back down to creamy honey.


----------



## mintle

Thank you all! 





not_ally said:


> That is fantastic, Mintle.  Your folks are going to adore it.  Is it a loaf?  They are going to have difficulty framing it


It was loaf and an idea to frame it is EXACTLY what happened - my parents looked at each other and claimed they will never ever use it


----------



## not_ally

Mintle, that is ultra-cute.  I would want to frame it too!  They are probably going to make you redo it in a slab 

Doriette, that is CRAZY.  Good thing you knew it was going to go back to the original color.  Although that electric orange is kind of cool.


----------



## doriettefarm

not_ally - I had already made a batch with mead so knew it would discolor when added to the lye water.  The first batch was actually WAY crazier because it turned purple before I could get it in a water bath to cool down!  This time I knew to water bath in advance plus I froze the mead syrup and still ended up with the orange lye solution.  Just wanted to give folks a heads up not to panic if something similar happens when using an alternative liquid.


----------



## SoapStephanie

Today I'm giving it my second try for the Soapmaking Challenge.  
I was pretty happy with the first one but I'm going to make some improvements to my design. 
Love the theme of this month.


----------



## reinbeau

doriettefarm said:


> About to make another batch of mead pucks.  Nothing fancy but needed to polish off the bottle of mead taking up room in the fridge and test another new honey FO (Honey & Propolis MW dupe).


Mead pucks - do you use mead for the lye solution?  Sounds interesting!


----------



## MoonStruck

Failed. My batch, which was supposed be be a beachy gradient, has lye pockets. If it weren't for the expensive essential oils in it I might have tossed it. Instead it's in my crockpot. The result are bound to be hideous but they'll smell nice so I'll accept that.


----------



## galaxyMLP

If they smell that nice, you may want to try felting them if that's a possibility. I like shaping them into round balls and felting them like that. They are easy to hold and a fin shape that wouldn't be practical with regular slippery soap!


----------



## MoonStruck

I may try that. My sister has lots of fibre and lots of scraps. She'll probably be willing to toss some my way.


----------



## galaxyMLP

Cool! I'm pretty sure it has to be 100% wool roving though. I looked long and hard to see if I could use acrylic and even tried batting as someone suggested but it didn't work. Just a heads up so you aren't like "what the heck was this lady talking about... This doesn't work!"


----------



## MoonStruck

The only reason I already knew this is because  my sister is a fiber snob and went on a long rant once about people calling acrylic yarn wool. She can't mock me for my soap and nail polish because she has more fiber (no acrylic for her, only natural fibers, mostly silk, cashmere and wool) then she can actually knit in a life time.

As it happens I found some of her scraps from her wedding veil and I'm claiming them for my own.


----------



## galaxyMLP

Awesome! That sounds like it would be pretty.


----------



## not_ally

SoapStephanie said:


> Today I'm giving it my second try for the Soapmaking Challenge.
> I was pretty happy with the first one but I'm going to make some improvements to my design.
> Love the theme of this month.



SoapStephanie, how come you're not on the challenge list?  Come on, join in (espec. 'cause  you're doing it anyway!)


----------



## galaxyMLP

NA, looks like she doesn't have enough posts!


----------



## not_ally

Shoot, thanks K, and sorry Steph.  Steph, you are not far off, though, could you post a few extra so that you can join soon?  You have until the 27th, I think.


----------



## galaxyMLP

I think that would be doable steph! You should try it. As long as you get signed up by the 25th it should be all good!


----------



## handavaka

Tried using nopal and Avocado fruit in my recipe and although it looked great, once cut, lye pockets and oozing gelled nopal. Fricken-A!!! Grrrrr! I didn't include as my total water. What a beautiful disaster. So...I made good with my emotions, and made salt bars instead.


----------



## not_ally

Well, your soap bars are perfect, so it was a good outcome!


----------



## doriettefarm

reinbeau said:


> Mead pucks - do you use mead for the lye solution?  Sounds interesting!



I used half water to dissolve the lye then waited for it to cool.  The remaining water amount I replaced with mead syrup because I haven't been brave enough to do 100% mead.  Turned out really nice and it's not even fully cured.  Might try some peach cider pucks next to test out another new FO.


----------



## LoveOscar

I got everything prepped for my first batch ever! Washed all my utensils, triple checked my recipe (doing without palm oil), ran to the grocery store because I didn't have a thermometer set aside for soaping, and got so far as to start weighing my oils out (before I mixed the lye water, thankfully) when I ran into a wall! My kitchen scale does pounds/kilograms and not ounces/grams. It probably would have been fine if I wasn't doing a small batch and needing to weigh down to 1 ounce. :-(

*sigh*


----------



## reinbeau

doriettefarm said:


> I used half water to dissolve the lye then waited for it to cool.  The remaining water amount I replaced with mead syrup because I haven't been brave enough to do 100% mead.  Turned out really nice and it's not even fully cured.  Might try some peach cider pucks next to test out another new FO.


Mead syrup? Never heard of it.


----------



## snappyllama

LoveOscar said:


> I got everything prepped for my first batch ever! Washed all my utensils, triple checked my recipe (doing without palm oil), ran to the grocery store because I didn't have a thermometer set aside for soaping, and got so far as to start weighing my oils out (before I mixed the lye water, thankfully) when I ran into a wall! My kitchen scale does pounds/kilograms and not ounces/grams. It probably would have been fine if I wasn't doing a small batch and needing to weigh down to 1 ounce. :-(
> 
> *sigh*



Bummer! When you look for a scale, try to get one that weighs into grams.  It's much more accurate than ounces.  Good luck on that first batch once you get everything together for it!


----------



## doriettefarm

reinbeau said:


> Mead syrup? Never heard of it.



I just lightly boil the mead and reduce it by half attempting to cook off the alcohol.  Same thing I do when making beer soap.  Because mead is lighter colored than most beers and also seems to contain more sugar, the color change when combined with lye seems more drastic.  Maybe I've just soaped with more dark beers so the color change isn't as obvious?


----------



## Sonya-m

I used the shaving soap (made for hubby, oops) on my legs, such a difference to regular soap!!


----------



## DeeAnna

A local gal who raises her own hogs gave me 10 lb of pork fat so I could try my hand at rendering with the idea that I'd start to use lard from her hogs vs. using lard from Wally World.  We bartered -- her pork fat for my soap made with the lard. It was a good bargain.

The rendering went well, although a bit messy. I used my big crock pot and dry rendered the fat (no water). Rendering is like extracting honey from the comb -- bits of fat (or honey) get everywhere no matter how careful I am.

I told a girlfriend what I was planning, and she said she had several bags of suet (beef fat) in the freezer from slaughtering the family beef, and would I want some or all of that to render? I gladly took a bag of that and will try my hand at making tallow too. 

Networking is fun!


----------



## not_ally

Going to take another stab at the SMF challenge soap today.  Hopefully I will not end up stabbing myself in a fit of clumsiness or pique, both possible at this point   Also making another batch of salt soap.  Three in three days, after accepting that they need a minimum three month cure.  I want to be able to check out the different version/salt amts at the same time when they are finally ready!


----------



## Stacyspy

Today, I'm going to make a trip to the Amish store for CO, OO and lye. I have this feeling that as soon as I am able to use both hands, it's going to be soaping madness for a while...lol. Plus, I get to buy nice, fresh veggies that I don't grow, and yummy baked goods ( I don't bake in summer--too dang hot!).


----------



## handavaka

not_ally said:


> Well, your soap bars are perfect, so it was a good outcome!



@not_ally

I could only WISH this was for me...but assuming as I might, I thank you thank you thank you!

This pic was SUPPOSED TO BE  my nopal/avocado soap...and well, it met its fate shortly after...


----------



## handavaka

@not _ally

Please post pics!


----------



## not_ally

handavaka said:


> @not_ally
> 
> This pic was SUPPOSED TO BE  my nopal/avocado soap...and well, it met its fate shortly after...



Of course it was meant for you, your salt soaps are amazing.  Truly, you guys, I actually bought some, before I had even "met" her!  What happened to the nopal/avocado, it looks really cool?


----------



## handavaka

not_ally said:


> Of course it was meant for you, your salt soaps are amazing.  Truly, you guys, I actually bought some, before I had even "met" her!  What happened to the nopal/avocado, it looks really cool?



not-ally~You are too kind!  THANK YOU again...truly. I didn't include the nopal and avocado in to my water (LOTS of liquid/gel in nopal), and although it looked great...gelled beautifully....once cut, large pockets of gel and fluid oozed out.  I was disappointed, but knew exactly what happened the moment I cut it, and could have kicked myself.  

I had a dream last night, about soap...(really?? of all things??) and came up with a new design for my salt soaps....I can't wait to try it, and will post pics once done.  Same formula, slightly different visual.  (vision?)


----------



## not_ally

Oh no.  I hope you try again, I think (a) that sounds like a great combo; (b) it is really arresting visually and (c) is unusual and interesting, I would think buyers would be curious.  Is it a salty one?  Def. post when you get the new design done, I want to see it!  Soapy night revelations can only be good


----------



## TeresaT

What is nopal in nopal/avocado?

I've made two of four mini batches of Bastille.  I was going to make a 2# loaf after work.  Then I was going to use the oils for my July challenge.  But I finally settled on mini (8 oz) batches to try out my FO.  Two down and two to go.  I colored my mulberry FO with brick red oxide and my lemon verbena with yellow oxide.  (Kinda obvious choices there.  I'm not that creative.). I'm going with ultramarine blue for the autumn fig and green oxide for the bitter almond.  (I could use cocoa powder for the fig and leave the almond natural, but I just bought the colorants and I want to try them out.) They all smell amazing oob; only time will tell if the scent sticks.  I need to check my grapefruit loaf from this weekend and see if it is ready to cut.  Man that smells great!

Edit:  uh, yellow and blue make green.  And an ugly pea soup green at that.  My soap batter was a yellowish color because of the EVOO.  When I added the ultramarine blue, I got a gross green.  Wasn't expecting that.  I was expecting a lovely blue and got vomit instead.  Then I remembered yellow and blue make green.  I should've gone with the violet...


----------



## TeresaT

Handavaka, that mold is hugemongeous.  How big is it and how much does it hold?  It looks as long as I am tall.  Too bad I am significantly wider, though.


----------



## handavaka

TeresaT said:


> Handavaka, that mold is hugemongeous.  How big is it and how much does it hold?  It looks as long as I am tall.  Too bad I am significantly wider, though.


Hi, Teresa T! It is a 3# mold that I had custom made because I have my soaps cut a specific size. I think it looks elongated because of the angle of the camera. It's 20 inches long. JUST manageable for me. Any bigger and I'd have issues with stress...both on the soap and myself. I sure wish I could find a custom soap cutter though. I've seen the super nice ones that seem quite popular but look like they only cut a standard to slightly above - standard bar. My soap is like a CHUNK....I need a custom soap "chunker"! Right now and for years, good ol' cheese cutter and hand beveling. [emoji17]


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat

Sonya-m said:


> I used the shaving soap (made for hubby, oops) on my legs, such a difference to regular soap!!




Would you mind sharing your shave soap recipe with me?? I've tried several recipes and they never turn out right....they always turn out like soap.


----------



## dillsandwitch

handavaka said:


> Hi, Teresa T! It is a 3# mold that I had custom made because I have my soaps cut a specific size. I think it looks elongated because of the angle of the camera. It's 20 inches long. JUST manageable for me. Any bigger and I'd have issues with stress...both on the soap and myself. I sure wish I could find a custom soap cutter though. I've seen the super nice ones that seem quite popular but look like they only cut a standard to slightly above - standard bar. My soap is like a CHUNK....I need a custom soap "chunker"! Right now and for years, good ol' cheese cutter and hand beveling. [emoji17]



Have you tried contacting any of the makers of the cutters to see if they are able to make yours to the customer width you use? When I got mine made the guy was able to make the cut to what I wanted. Doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## SoapStephanie

not_ally said:


> SoapStephanie, how come you're not on the challenge list?  Come on, join in (espec. 'cause  you're doing it anyway!)



Not sure what you mean, since I did apply for this months challenge. :wink:
So I assume there a certain tread on this forum?


----------



## not_ally

SoapStephanie said:


> Not sure what you mean, since I did apply for this months challenge. :wink:
> So I assume there a certain tread on this forum?



Yes, it is the one below - did not see your name, so jump in and add it!  It is a long thread, but people have really just started w/their attempts.  One of them in particular, is incredibly awful (cough, cough, I did my best, the gremlins attacked!) you will laugh at the pics!

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=54947


----------



## FlybyStardancer

TeresaT said:


> What is nopal in nopal/avocado?



'Nopal' is the spanish word for cactus.  Quite tasty too. My grandmother made a huevos (eggs) dish with nopales and chorizo... There's a restaurant here that serves huevos with either nopales or chorizo, but not both.  I even asked if I could have it specially made.


----------



## TeresaT

FlybyStardancer said:


> 'Nopal' is the spanish word for cactus.  Quite tasty too. My grandmother made a huevos (eggs) dish with nopales and chorizo... There's a restaurant here that serves huevos with either nopales or chorizo, but not both.  I even asked if I could have it specially made.



Ah!  Thank you.  I see them a lot in the grocery store.  Can't imagine how you'd cook it.  Now that I know the Spanish word for it, I'll look for it on a menu the next time I'm in a Mexican or South American restaurant.  

Actually, how do you soap with it?  It's obviously a succulent and I guess it has gel in it similar to aloe.  But how do you get the gel?


----------



## FlybyStardancer

I've never tried cooking it myself! lol I think you do the same as with the aloe,  but I'm not sure

And as for my current adventures in soaping... I measured out my fragrance for the winter holiday swap, and went to find my mold... Only I couldn't find my mold!  Grrr.... Now I'm going to have to rethink things, since I have an accelerator in there.

I wouldn't be surprised if someone else had thrown the mold away. It was a tissue box that I had beefed up with some foam board around it. But I'm ticked anyways. Everyone knows I soap, and it would have been with my soaping stuff.


----------



## dillsandwitch

I looked at some of my soap and attempted to smell it through my stuffy nose today. Does that count as something soapy? hahahahaha


----------



## Stacyspy

I found a sale on ebay... I spent a bunch of money on molds for single use soaps...the kids didn't need school clothes anyway...lol


----------



## Sonya-m

Nothing! I was supposed to be having another go at the challenge but an out patient procedure I've had today that was supposed to be routine has resulted in being admitted!! I'm ok now, just waiting for the doctor to discharge me


----------



## handavaka

Teresa T
I scrub it and blend it with a small amount of aloe vera with my stick blender until it is frothy. When the froth settles, it looks and feels like gel. Its color after blending is a very beautiful green.  It probably would have made an amazing additive to my soap but I made an error.  I'm I'm Southern California....nopal (cactus leaf) is rampant.  I purchase mine instead of cut it off myself. It does have prickly spines but in the store, the spines are removed. I scrub the heck out of the skin though and do an inspection just to be sure. Just prior to cutting up,  I dip the whole leaf in boiling water for a few seconds to clean off any debris I might have missed. I tried to upload a pic but I am away from my computer. If you'd like a pic, I can attach one, or just Google the word nopal.


----------



## grayterisk

*I made Goats milk soap but....*

This is by no means my first batch of gms. but, for some reason, when i poured the lye onto the frozen milk and it was dissolving as usual-halfway through it started to look grainy....
it also had a rotten egg smell...
i continued stirring for half an hour. still no difference. I assumed it might be because i used a "first milk" from a new milking goat and it was very rich and superfatted.
It continued to smell the same as I mixed it in the oils. I CPOP and the smell is still here. 
can someone help me figure out what happened?


----------



## TeresaT

handavaka said:


> Teresa T
> I scrub it and blend it with a small amount of aloe vera with my stick blender until it is frothy. When the froth settles, it looks and feels like gel. Its color after blending is a very beautiful green.  It probably would have made an amazing additive to my soap but I made an error.  I'm I'm Southern California....nopal (cactus leaf) is rampant.  I purchase mine instead of cut it off myself. It does have prickly spines but in the store, the spines are removed. I scrub the heck out of the skin though and do an inspection just to be sure. Just prior to cutting up,  I dip the whole leaf in boiling water for a few seconds to clean off any debris I might have missed. I tried to upload a pic but I am away from my computer. If you'd like a pic, I can attach one, or just Google the word nopal.



Thanks for the info!  We have a large Hispanic/Latino community in the area, so we're getting more and more "exotic" foods in the grocery stores.  Cactus leaves are one of the things popping up at the local Walmarts and BiLos.  I remember seeing them a lot when I lived in Texas.  I just never could figure out why there  were cactus leaves in the produce section for the first year or two I lived there.  I remember the first time I ate a plantain.  I thought it was a banana.  It wasn't.   Anyway, now I know what they are and what to do with them.  Next paycheck should be an interesting shopping experience.


----------



## handavaka

Teresa T....I soooo LOL when I read your comment about the "plantain"....haha! I'm married to a Peruvian, whose mother is married to a Cuban....so I make a lot of food I've never made before...with ingredients I'd never see back home  (I'm originally from South Dakota). Fried Plantains are amazing...and yes...they are a far cry from a banana. We have a Cardenas here. It is an amazing grocery store tailored to Hispanic/Spanish style cuisine. Olive oil, Avocado Oil, Fruits/Veggies CHEAP!!!! We use some nopal in our food....I'm use A LOT OF JALAPEÑOS and sometimes the greens get lost in the flavors...but the textures are still quite interesting. Nopal gives an interesting, earthy taste. I think it tastes the way fresh cut grass smells like, if that makes sense. Enjoy your endeavors!


----------



## not_ally

I didn't know you were from S. Dakota, C!  What do they eat there?  Lots of great steaks, I bet.  Man, you must have entered a brave new world when you married the DH.


----------



## handavaka

not_ally~
Yep!! Good ol South Dakota!  But found my way back to Cali. My hands have definitely been full marrying a Peruvian. One who LOVES his mama's cooking...so it was VERY important to pay attention when she taught me some dishes....and oh my THE LOMO SALTADO??!!! Where have you been my whole life? Hahahaha. South Dakota is known for their great steaks....and produce. Corn and wheat are a big deal there.  I'm not a huge meat eater....I actually prefer very clear soups, salads....healthy clean food eating. Whenever I go back "home" my friends and family always ask what happened to me??!! Lol


----------



## CoolSuds

I made 3 loaves of soap & cut 1 I made yesterday! :-D


----------



## jules92207

I ordered my custom stamp from Omar!!! So excited!


----------



## not_ally

C, you know this no doubt, Peru is one of the hot foodie destinations.  Tony Bourdain had a great show on a visit he and Eric Ripert (another great chef and restaurateur) made to Peru, the food looked SO amazing. I was starving the whole time watching it.


----------



## not_ally

That is exciting, Jules!  I am waiting for him to work on mine a bit and send it to me.  Can't wait!


----------



## janzo

I made my first batch of shaving soap which came out really nice, just need to get my husband to try it. Also made some Vaseline and some bum balm.


----------



## jules92207

not_ally said:


> That is exciting, Jules!  I am waiting for him to work on mine a bit and send it to me.  Can't wait!



Woo hoo!


----------



## not_ally

jules92207 said:


> Woo hoo!



Jules, meant to say "work on the design a bit and send it to me".  How long did it take before he sent you the design so that you could ok it, just curious.  It's not an emergency or anything, so don't want to pester him, but of course I'm chomping at the bit inside


----------



## FlybyStardancer

I couldn't sleep last night, so I ended up getting up in the dead o'clock hours and cutting my swap soap. lol Now that's stashed away to cure. I thought it came out pretty neat. I don't typically use slab molds.

I also tried cutting down another cardboard tray to make a mold half its size, since the improvised mold for the swap soap is double my normal recipe. And well... my measuring was off, leaving a wonky side. I tossed it in the recycle, and will try again later.


----------



## nsmar4211

Prettied up a batch of soaps by grating the sides to remove ash, then grated up an ugly batch and microwave rebatched the two together. It looks like SO MUCH SOAP when grated and makes 6 normal sized bars....sigh!


----------



## jules92207

not_ally said:


> Jules, meant to say "work on the design a bit and send it to me".  How long did it take before he sent you the design so that you could ok it, just curious.  It's not an emergency or anything, so don't want to pester him, but of course I'm chomping at the bit inside



About a week. He said he's working on quite a few. I was anxious too, but he was really quick about it.


----------



## not_ally

Thanks, Jules!  I can't wait.  I love his stamps, am going to get a bunch of the stock ones as well, I think his pricing is really reasonable for the level of craftsmanship.  I was just going to get a couple, but you can talk yourself into some budget busting with the "well, I'm paying postage anyway" rationale


----------



## houseofwool

grayterisk said:


> This is by no means my first batch of gms. but, for some reason, when i poured the lye onto the frozen milk and it was dissolving as usual-halfway through it started to look grainy....
> 
> it also had a rotten egg smell...
> 
> i continued stirring for half an hour. still no difference. I assumed it might be because i used a "first milk" from a new milking goat and it was very rich and superfatted.
> 
> It continued to smell the same as I mixed it in the oils. I CPOP and the smell is still here.
> 
> can someone help me figure out what happened?




The graininess is likely because the fat started to saponify. And the ammonia smell is very common with milk soaps. It should fade after a bit, long before it is done curing.


----------



## jules92207

Made a second attempt at the smf challenge today. I think I like it better than my first one at least. Still not sure it's outstanding though.


----------



## Stacyspy

I managed to make it to my Saturday market. I only packed about 150 bars, because it's been raining since last night, and I'm still working one- handed. I sold out. Out as in not one bar of soap left, and a stack of orders for what I have at home.  It really makes me happy, as I've had to miss the last 2, that enough people like my soap to actually wait for me to come back.


----------



## TheDragonGirl

Congrats Stacy!


----------



## doriettefarm

Nothing fancy today just wanted to test out a new FO (Georgia Peaches from FB) and see what would happen if I replaced part of the water with peach cider.  The lye water with cider added was a nice peachy color but I mixed up some orange mica in case I needed it.  Turns out I did need it and after initially thinking the FO was playing nice it started to really thicken up as I poured (glad I didn't try to swirl)!  You can see the ones on the upper right are much smoother and less gloppy looking than the rest.  So here they are . . . GA Peach Pucks in all their glory.


----------



## Stacyspy

Thanks! It felt really good to get out of the house amongst other crafty folks 





TheDragonGirl said:


> Congrats Stacy!


----------



## galaxyMLP

Wow! Congrats Stacy. That's fantastic!


----------



## snappyllama

I made another batch of shaving soap and decided that EOs and I do not get along. I went for a 6:1 Lime/Cedarwood blend. It's so light in the finished soap. Bah! Maybe it will be more noticeable in the lather...


----------



## not_ally

Three batches today, one carrot/honey/oatmeal, one beer/honey, and about to embark on the fourth challenge try.  No doubt more ugliness awaits there, I am unwilling to admit defeat ...


----------



## zolveria

*my kids call it cheese cake soap*

Salt Soap look like cheese cake.:grin:


----------



## jules92207

Congrats Stacy! That is awesome!

Not_Ally I am so with you. I would just like one pretty soap this weekend I can feel excited about, is that too much to ask for?! Lol!


----------



## jules92207

zolveria said:


> Salt Soap look like cheese cake.:grin:



Mmmm...cheesecake. 

Those are quite fun looking actually. Despite the cheesecake look.


----------



## not_ally

I have hopes for the carrot and beer soaps, Jules, they are pretty simple, so hopefully just the colors and textures will make them nice.  The darn challenge soap, though!  I am cursed there, didn't get pics of the first try and the second and third were both hideous.  Hopefully no. 4 will not be abysmal, God knows I should have enough practice at this point ....


----------



## Slnsgirl

What is your price point on your soap bars?  Curious in California:smile:


----------



## not_ally

Sinsgirl, I don't sell, don't think Jules does either.  Several people do though, hopefully they will jump in.  Some of the folks who live around here and sell are cmzaha, tvivian, handavaka (their boardnames.


----------



## Stacyspy

Slnsgirl said:


> What is your price point on your soap bars?  Curious in California:smile:



I can only speak for myself, but I'm probably at the low end of the scale...I live in a very rural area, so higher prices would result in no sales... But my basic bars using more common oils- OO,CO, lard, tallow- are $3. Anything using more unusual oils or additives are anywhere from $4-6. I get very low prices on my basic oils from the local Amish community here, and that's the reason I can keep my price low and still make a profit.


----------



## TBandCW

grayterisk said:


> This is by no means my first batch of gms. but, for some reason, when i poured the lye onto the frozen milk and it was dissolving as usual-halfway through it started to look grainy....
> it also had a rotten egg smell...
> i continued stirring for half an hour. still no difference. I assumed it might be because i used a "first milk" from a new milking goat and it was very rich and superfatted.
> It continued to smell the same as I mixed it in the oils. I CPOP and the smell is still here.
> can someone help me figure out what happened?




I just had a similar experience.  I get my gm frozen in gallon bags from a neighbor, then I defrost it to measure out and put in smaller bags to freeze.  No problem.  But this time the defrosted milk sat in my fridge as I didn't have the time to re-bag it.  The milk separated and when I got around to putting it in smaller bags I tried to even out the fat and watery part.  I went ahead and made the soap, it still smells funky and no scent at all.  I won't be doing that again! :-(


----------



## jules92207

Unfortunately I do not sell so not sure what the going rate is here. I'm curious though for future reference.


----------



## biarine

I just cut my liquorice soap ( no colour just scent ) i scented with bay leaf, star anise, sweet fennel, aniseed, lavender,  sweet orange, and  pink grapefruit.


----------



## handavaka

Today my husband bought a storage stand (aka soap curing rack) for super cheap at Home Depot. I took a long hard look at it, and realized it clearly needs more soap on it...after my last sale! YIKES!! Today, a loaf or two of The Nudie Bar shall be born.


----------



## MoonStruck

Freed my supplies from their prison at Canada Post. Now asking myself why I bought only Orange 5 fold, Pink and White Grapefruit EOs and nothing to stick the suckers with... Really I know better.


----------



## jules92207

^^I know that feeling all too well!


----------



## rubalicious

my first yellow pencil line in a vanilla soap


----------



## denisedh

After not making soap for nearly 5 months I decided today was the day.  To my great surprise it was relaxing and enjoyable.  Over the past year I have usually been stressed and worried as I made soap as a beginner.  Sure, things didn't work out exactly like I wanted them to in the design and color departments - but overall I am pleased.  I don't have a camera or phone in my studio with me right now or I would photograph the 3 soaps I made today.  

I will upload the pics later on in my file.  

I also just did some research here for a new recipe using avocado and mango butters - enjoying that as well!  Thanks for being here everyone!

Denise in NC


----------



## Sonya-m

Welcome back to the wonderful world of soap! Glad you enjoyed it


----------



## MoonStruck

Welcome back!


----------



## jules92207

Welcome back to soaping Denise!


----------



## handavaka

*Made The Nudie Bar last night...cut today*

Improved version of The Nudie Bar.  I altered a few techniques to get the mottled appearance.  This bar is unscented...but has that fresh soap smell that I LOVE!


----------



## TeresaT

I gave Shredder a bath with my coffee soap.  I cut and photographed my 1st attempt at July's soap challenge.  I bought some non-skid liners for my soap drying racks.  I also bought some sticky back foam sheets to line my molds with to see if that will help.  I'm going to cut it to the correct size and stick it to saran wrap (not the mold).  This way, I can reuse the liner.  At least, that's the plan.  Don't know if it will work. I was at the dollar store and they only had the sticky back foam sheets.  I would have rather had regular foam sheets.  But, since it was an impulse buy, I can't complain.


----------



## Sonya-m

Would the raw soap be touching the foam? I'd just be worried it would eat through it and make a mess of your soap?

Sorry if I've totally misunderstood what you meant

I've made a reusable liner out of Mylar sheets


----------



## handavaka

Slnsgirl said:


> What is your price point on your soap bars?  Curious in California:smile:



Hi, S1nsgirl...I do sell.  My range is from $4.50-$7.50.  The $4.50 price is for my special sale items that I clear occasionally, which is, thankfully, rare.  When you do sell...COST ANALYSIS is key; from your oils/shipping of your ingredients/additives/etc., then of course your fair market "mark-up" to turn a profit (most of the time ;-) ).  I have gotten really good positive reviews and responses to my soaps, and THANKFULLY and HUMBLY appreciate my customers and especially my return customers...WHO BRING FRIENDS!! I am by no means perfect, but I am so gracious to have a team of members that help me stay accountable for my business decisions. I am in the process of making like-items so that I can use the UP-SALE advantage.


----------



## FlybyStardancer

So last night I made an 8-bar slab mold out of a cardboard tray (the tray is a good size for a 16-bar mold). 

Tonight I made my first batch of soap with it!  Scented with WSP's Lemon Drop Cookie FO, and I split the water in the batch and took part of it and loaded it with five different kinds of milk powder (regular milk, buttermilk, yogurt, goat milk, and coconut milk). I split off a tiny bit to do a white and yellow swirl on top, then mixed my FO into the main uncolored batch and poured that in the mold.

...I don't know what it is about me and the slab molds the last two batches. Both times my base layer was thin enough while poured to self-level without me doing anything, but both times it was solid enough to not give when I went to pour the swirling colors on top. I'm liking this trend! lol Though I probably disturbed the uncolored layer when I swirled. The colors on top were a really thin layer, and made very wispy lines.


----------



## Viore

So here's tonight's Soap Adventure:
 As the lye water and oils  cooled down to 90 degrees, I had everything else prepped and ready to  go. Fragrance oil, ground oatmeal, pitcher for mixing in the colorant,  gloves on standby. I mixed the lye water and the oil and started  stirring by hand (with a spatula). Where's that stick blender? oh, over  there. Grabbed that and promptly knocked over my container of measured  fragrance oil. Cleaned up the spill and measured out more FO. Start blending  with the stick blender and realized I had soap batter on my fingers.  Wait, where's my gloves? Wash off hands, put on gloves and start  blending again. My bowl is juuuuust too small for the mixture to  accommodate any stick blending so I have to work in short bursts and be  careful not to fling the batter out.  Finally got it to light trace and  poured some into my mixing cup. Added my .1 oz of purple coloring and  the powder clumped up. Also, it was no longer lavender, it was deep  purple. Added more batter and tried using the stick blender. Not enough  batter for the blender to work, plus it was making the soap mixture  thicker. I stirred that with a spatula for a while and decided it was  good enough to pour into the mold. Grabbed my mold --  and there's no  liner. I distinctly remember telling myself I would have plenty of time  to line the mold while the lye water cooled, and then I forgot. I  stripped off the gloves, grabbed the parchment paper and started  wrestling with the mold. I HATE trying to line it. Actually, I did  figure out a pretty easy way to line the mold while I was panicking.  Alrighty, mold is lined, batter is now too thick to do my fun swirls I  was planning, time to drop and plop. In went the plain batter, in  plopped the purple batter. I attempted a swirl with the chopstick but  that didn't turn out right. Finally I just left it alone. Then turned  around and saw the ground oatmeal still sitting in it's container.  Tomorrow I may be rebatching this just to smooth out that color and get  the oatmeal in. 
 Moral of this story is: line the mold before you do the lye water. You won't remember to otherwise!


----------



## not_ally

All I can say is, man, I hate it when that (all of that) happens).  As it does to ALL of us.  It did make me laugh a bit when I saw it all written out by someone else


----------



## LittleCrazyWolf

Viore, you are not alone! I was making salt bars a while back and forgot the salt two batches in a row! I finally got it right on the third attempt. Those unsalty salt bars mock me everytime I walk into my soaping room...

not_ally is right...it is pretty funny to see it all written out that way (but I bet you were like Kitten Love! while it was happening)!


----------



## handavaka

New idea for me...
Today I purchased a stainless steel potato french fry press from Harbor Freight ($7.99) to make my sample soap "sticks". Cutting by hand to get the slice I want to share was ok, but now 1 bar done in 2 seconds!


----------



## not_ally

That thing is cool, C!  I love crazy soap gadgets ...


----------



## jules92207

Well my lye water is mixed, colors are blended and ready. All that's left is to melt my lard and blend - and the power is out. Sigh.


----------



## cmzaha

Slnsgirl said:


> What is your price point on your soap bars?  Curious in California:smile:


I sell my 5.5 - 6 oz bars for $7


----------



## grumpy_owl

Packed up the last of my soaps, my marble cheese-cutting board and my packaging ribbons. Tomorrow I'll dump the last bits of lye masterbatch onto the weeds in my courtyard. No soaping for two weeks. How did I get through so many years without making soap? Not sure I can face the next two weeks.


----------



## grayterisk

Slnsgirl said:


> What is your price point on your soap bars?  Curious in California:smile:



I charge $4 for basic bastille-type soaps, $5 for goats milk soap, $6 shampoo bar (but those are bigger and residue-free).


----------



## not_ally

What I tend to see in shops/markets etc, is a range b/w $1 (low end) and $1.50/oz (high end.)  I think much of it might depend on the SES makeup of the buyers/consumers at the point of sale.


----------



## kchaystack

Made a new batch of lavender soap for my friend Sally.


----------



## not_ally

Very pretty.  Looks perfect for lavendar.


----------



## skayc1

I measured my oils & melted the solids which are mixed with the liquid oils, prepared my lye water, measured my heavy cream & additives, and got my 1 oz mango paradise ready to make my 2 lb batch of soap in the morning, will be cutting both this soap & the baby buttermilk soap on Tuesday.


----------



## spenny92

My new moulds (yay for rigid silicone and straight edges rather than my flimsy baking moulds) and cutter arrived today, and I am beyond excited! I also had an arrival of new ingredients, so of course I was itching to make soap today. I hauled my ingredients out of the cupboard and was all ready to go, only to realise I had no lye left!

Typical. Soaping will have to wait a few more days...


----------



## osso

That lavender's a beauty!


----------



## Deedles

Don't know if you call it a soapy thing or not but as a newbie I've been reading. Found lots of answers to questions, which has led to even more questions! It's also made my want list get longer!

My second batch of GM soap is curing. In all this reading I've discovered it gelled and just what that means. I like it! The MMS Green Clover and Aloe FO has my whole house smelling good. A new loaf mold and liner should be delivered today. After reading all the posts on the current SMF challenge, I can tell I'll be using a flat mold so I can try my luck at swirling! I'm now off to research colorants and when/how to use them.


----------



## Stacyspy

I think I've finally recovered from Saturday... I didn't realize how much it bothered me. All my hours of work, basically down the drain...sewer drain, as it were...lol. It was especially traumatizing in that I've been without the use of my left hand for several weeks, so soaping has been difficult ( I'm left-handed), so as I ran out of things, I didn't really replenish.
But thanks to 2 wonderful members here, I'll have a wealth of fragrance oils...Thanks 
And I got a happy surprise this morning...my mother-in-law stopped by and gave me a bucket of lard, a gal. of CO, and a gal. of OO, so I can start soaping away.
Hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## skayc1

made a taiwan swirl soap- Was a bit messy getting started, after that My dividers I made seemed to work ok. 
I'll cut this on tuesday along with the Buttermilk Bastille soap I made on friday.


----------



## not_ally

That is a very, very pretty top.


----------



## skayc1

Thanks!


----------



## traderbren

I spent all of last week at the beach camping, and the days before that packing for the trip. I read so much on here while I was gone, and today made a batch of my usual lard soap in Sweet Orange Chili Pepper from NG (I tried an ITP swirl- I still struggle with swirls...), I rebatched some failed soap plus end pieces from other soap (I added Jamaica Me Crazy to this since I read it separates and is best suited for HP), and I made a castile soap  with 100% OO using the sample of Ginger Patchouli from BB. I also ran a few recipes through SoapCalc for later.

Now I must confess I am about to escape to Soap Curing Land to get away from my kids for a bit...


----------



## cmzaha

The closest I have gotten to soaping is thinking about it  With this Monsoon weather we are having it is miserable in my  non air conditioned house. I also got rained out at a market Saturday. Fortunately we had our tent anchored to a fence when the wind came blasting through. But we desperately need the rain, it just the heat and humidity I am complaining about. I live in California not the deep south..... Thankyou Cabo for your Hurricane. I really need to make soap


----------



## LittleCrazyWolf

handavaka said:


> New idea for me...
> Today I purchased a stainless steel potato french fry press from Harbor Freight ($7.99) to make my sample soap "sticks". Cutting by hand to get the slice I want to share was ok, but now 1 bar done in 2 seconds!


 
That is such a great idea! I love the way your sample sticks look and your bar soap is beautiful.


----------



## handavaka

LittleCrazyWolf
~ THANK YOU very much!


----------



## not_ally

Poured all my sandalwood samples.  Got a message that my Omar stamps are coming, yay!  He could not make my custom one, I guess it is wonky, but 8 other gorgeous ones are on the way.  Ordered some aroma chemicals and continuing to do research on those.  Amazed at how much there is to think about with soap ....


----------



## traderbren

I made up a batch with dragon's blood from NG using a different recipe than my tried and true recipes. I colored it with poppy red mica. I'm excited to see how the color ends up during curing.


----------



## cmzaha

Finally managed to pour 2 batches late last night. These were 2 new fo's for me. I used Raspberry Lemonade in a lard tallow soap and a batch of My Main Squeeze, it also smells good. My Main Squeeze did accelerate, but Raspberry Lemonade soap beautifully. 
Traderbren, it you love Dragon's Blood Pure Fragrance Oils has the best I have found and I am a DB fanactic


----------



## BWsoaps

I made sandalwood and red cherry soap with 1/4 coconut oil and 3/4 olive oil dyed with red oxides.

But it morphed in the mixing tube so I had to pure it out quick. Fail! 

Good tip I use when this happens is once it's set and cures, shave it down and use to sprinkle in the bath and they look like rose pestles.

Turned a bad situation in to a good one


----------



## traderbren

I unmolded my Sweet Orange Chili Pepper loaf and have started unmolding my dragon's blood bars. My Castile needs more time. The small square silicone mold releases my little nibbins, but my larger plastic dragonfly mold will need much longer I'm guessing.


Dragon's Blood in front, SOCP in back.


----------



## traderbren

Carolyn, I've been contemplating Raspberry Lemonade. You might have just been the extra little nudge I needed to add it to my cart. I have a small order with 2 molds in progress at WSP, but need to browse a little more to see what else I need that is a decent deal to make my minimum. That was one of the FOs I was considering if I went the FO route to pad that order.


----------



## cmzaha

Sweet Orange Chili Pepper looks beautiful, with perfect colors for the fo. Just curious did you swirl the DB with the red? Dragons Blood will turn quite dark brown, but I swirl mine with red clay or red mica. It also help to separate some before adding the fo and leaving it natural to swirl in. Haven't used NG's in a very long time so I do not remember the color it turns


----------



## snappyllama

traderbren said:


> Carolyn, I've been contemplating Raspberry Lemonade. You might have just been the extra little nudge I needed to add it to my cart. I have a small order with 2 molds in progress at WSP, but need to browse a little more to see what else I need that is a decent deal to make my minimum. That was one of the FOs I was considering if I went the FO route to pad that order.



I just soaped that one too.  It behaved wonderfully, but be warned that it is potent. I did .8ppo and that seems like a little heavy handed, though maybe it will soften after a full cure.

Check out the chart for more WSP reviews... you'll have that cart waay past the minimum in no time. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...7sNswuh-yaTdRf1M/edit?authkey=CMTEtswL#gid=13


----------



## traderbren

I added the mica directly to the lye water and just dyed the whole shebang. I anticipate a good bit of darkening, and didn't want to fuss with a swirl, since I still struggle to do those. NG says it should be a milk chocolate color when cured, so I guess I'm going for chocolate covered cherry color.


----------



## traderbren

I got my Castile out of the mold! In retrospect, using that mold on such a soft soap might not have been my smartest move. This one is a little dinged up. The other two are much better.


----------



## biarine

Anyone can check my recipe for my American friend who live in UK she will going back with her family to Portland. I want to make her a goodbye soap. My recipe and I will use hot process

Coconut oil 20%
Olive oil pomace 15%
Palm kernel oil 10%
Palm oil 10%
Castor oil 10%
Medowfoam oil 10%
Sweet almond 5%
Cocoa butter 5%
Linseed oil 5%
Shea butter 5%
Wheat germ 5% 

water 38%
Superfat 5%

Scent lavender essential oil 4%

Thank you all


----------



## skayc1

need to work on my taiwan swirl, need to swirl more, maybe slower, closer together, & at a better angle.


----------



## traderbren

Beautiful color combination!


----------



## not_ally

Bren, where did you get that dragonfly mold?  It looks perfect for mp.


----------



## traderbren

Not ally- it came from Bulk Apothecary. I have a thing for dragonflies, so when I started making lotion bars for myself, I HAD to have it.
http://www.bulkapothecary.com/lilypad-soap-mold/


----------



## not_ally

I really like dragonflies too, you got me googling "milky way dragon fly mold", they have some nice ones 

I have difficulty using the plastic ones w/anything other than mp, though.  Would love to find a nice silicone one.


----------



## Stacyspy

I'm working with WSP's Urban Cowboy fragrance oil this afternoon... After reading the reviews, I figured it'd be a good idea to HP it, as almost every review said it accelerated FAST... But it also riced the second the oil hit the soap...thankfully after some stirring, it came back together...and turned into soap on a stick...lol...glopped it in the mold, smoothed the top as best I could, and now there's oil, I'm assuming the fragrance, oozing out.  And now, we wait...  
Happy soaping


----------



## grayterisk

*Busy day*

I made 4 loaves of soap so far today and it is now 6pm. They were: unscented gms, manly man beard wash/shampoo bars with apple cider vinegar, sex on the beach soap with cranberry puree, and i just finished up a manly man facial bar batch. I may do another loaf tonight but havent decided what recipe.

The sex on the beach soap took the longest. i don't believe in using fragrance oils or anything unnatural in my soap so it took awhile to figure out how to scent and color it to make it smell like a sex on the beach cocktail.


----------



## grumpy_owl

that dragonfly mold was the first mold I ever bought back when I was still too scared to try CP. I still love it best.


----------



## skayc1

had to leave a fan on my Bastille Buttermilk Carrot Soap after freezing it to unmold (I had it in the trouble maker 1 lb mold that the two previous soaps had trouble coming out.


----------



## Momsta5

Today I unmolded my third failed attempt at CP (usually do HP soaps). It cracked, had soda ash, is soft like play dough when you touch it and has a few shiney areas. Oh and even though I know my oils are fresh I have small areas of discoloration. Really, really, really frustrated. roblem:


----------



## kumudini

Today I master batched lye and oils. Pre mixed my oxide colorants. Made another attempt at the soap challange and again forgot to take a picture of one step which is kind of sad as I liked my swirl design and colors.


----------



## Sagebrush

I made soap using fresh puréed tomatoes yesterday for the first time and i kept the temperatures low enough that it didn't turn brown. I'm hoping that the color stays and the tomato doesn't go bad.


----------



## Stacyspy

It's Christmas in July here at my house!!!
I really, really, want to thank jenneelk and newbie...without your help, I never could have replenished my supplies so quickly! You guys are lifesavers


----------



## MoonStruck

Making myself a soapy treat. I've got a couple of amber resins infused and some patchouli standing by for some afternoon soaping. Not a scrap or a bar will be shared.


----------



## not_ally

That amber resin infusion sounds awesome.  I hope you will share the outcome, you stinky mean non-sharer


----------



## MoonStruck

If I knew anyone who loved amber like I do, I might share. But they all like lavender, coconut, citrus, etc etc so the amber is mine. Mua ha ha.


----------



## not_ally

I love amber, and I have found that it is really hard to get an amber FO that sticks in CP.  I just ordered/received some aroma chemicals, including an amber one, and am hoping that helps when added to the blend ...


----------



## MoonStruck

I've tried many amber FOs and none of them do it quick right. I want to buy fossilized amber oil for perfuming purposes, at the cost I don't think I'd use it in soap... maybe. I know the scent would be much different since they aren't the same beast. That said, infusing amber resin is easy. Grate resin, add to oil, place in hot water bath for a few hours, let cool and strain before use. I add more oil to the resin left behind after straining to make a new infusion. You can "reuse" it a few times.


----------



## not_ally

I know, I have tried a zillion amber FOs too (OK, not a million, but probably 25 or so).  Will you post about how it comes out?  I will reciprocate on the AC experiments, although I am kind of afraid to start.  I just want to keep researching and researching - not much out there on ACs in soap - but at some point you have to bite the bullet ..

ETA:  in researching ACs and amber I came across news stories about people find huge chunks of ambergris on the beach (of course it doesn't happen v. often), so interesting ...


----------



## MoonStruck

Of course! And it's true I was looking at aroma chemical even just for perfuming and... well my wallet can't buy me everything I want. That said I am going on an expensive trip in a little over a month so after than my wallet will be freer.

I have actually met someone who found a whale carcass washed up by his dock off Vancouver Island... The pelvic bone now hangs above the front door...


----------



## not_ally

I am hoping that I can add small amounts of the ACs to existing FOs/EO blends so it is not too expensive.  These things are really heavily concentrated, some even more than others.  Plus, the FO manafacturers use them to make their blends, so I think it must be doable w/r/t to cost ...


----------



## traderbren

I ordered a new silicone loaf mold from WSP that came today, so I just broke it in with a batch of Cucumber Melon from NG. I tried a slight modification of my usual lard recipe, using a little less CO, and I tried to swirl again. The top was pretty, but I guess I'll wait to see if I poured deep enough tomorrow...
Totally forgot to take a pic before popping it in the oven.


----------



## Momsta5

Today I went looking for treasure at my local thrift store. I was looking for stainless stock pots and other items I can use for soaping.  I found an unused Yaley pouring container, an oven-safe glass Fire-King mixing bowl, a nice stainless spoon for pot stirring and a few items to use in my kitchen. All for $7 bucks, score! Bummed, no pots today...think I'm going to have to buy one. I didn't see stainless stamped on the pouring container and got home to see if it was cheap stainless or aluminum. Just my luck, it's aluminum. Oh well, will use it for other things.


----------



## galaxyMLP

Awsome finds Momsta!

I am so excited! I got into a craft show in an amazing location on the day before my birthday! I'm so excited! I'm really really glad I've been building stock up!! 

It is in the middle of downtown and the event is on a Friday evening! It was only $25 and I don't think there are other soapers. I'm SUPER psyched!


----------



## not_ally

That sounds like a fantastic venue, Galaxy!  You are going to clean up (no pun intended


----------



## galaxyMLP

B, Loving the pun!! Thanks, I sure hope so. This weekend is going to be almost exclusively dedicated to getting ready now! Gotta package/label it ALL. At least I have my booth decor ready! 

Its going to be a great b-day present b/c my birthday is Saturday and the show is Friday!


----------



## skayc1

Prepared my oils, Lye water, & heavy cream buttermilk carrot puree for another go round of my Bastille Carrot Buttermilk soap, this time I'll put it in my freezer. I'm trying to make a soap for my dad...well months down the road anyway...might have to make a batch without the carrots next.


----------



## traderbren

I woke up with a horrible headache and wanted to stay in bed and cancel my 4 mile run this morning, until I remembered I had a loaf of soap in the oven!
Poured myself a cup of ambition, and got the soap out of the mold and cut, and now I'm headed out to take the kids to my mom's so I can run.



ETA: NG's Cucumber Melon type. Still struggling with those swirls, but my leftover round guest soap turned out lovely with ITP with leftover batter...


----------



## skayc1

Made my 2nd batch of Bastille Carrot Buttermilk Soap, this time I placed it in my freezer to prevent gelling...now to figure out how long will it need to be left in the freezer.


----------



## not_ally

Skayc, ment to mention earlier that there is another thread going about high butterfat giving the soap a little bit of a cheesy smell.  I had that w/my full cream soap, too.  Keep an eye on it as it cures and see if it happens, just a heads up ...


----------



## skayc1

So far the first one I made doesn't have a strong odor. Wouldn't a cheesy smell fade during the long cure time? I've always put 5% heavy cream in my soaps..these have the added buttermilk powder.


----------



## not_ally

It is weird, people have different reactions, it must be due to our different sniffers/scent receptors.  I only noticed it in the soap I made w/full cream using the cream as half of the water/split method (so quite a lot of butterfat.)  I don't know if it will cure out, it has been a couple of months now and is still there although v. faint.  Here's the thread if you want to check it out:  http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=55281

You are not using that much, though, it will probably be fine and creamy!


----------



## skayc1

I didn't use full cream...I mixed my lye into water & added the carrot puree, buttermilk powder, & heavy cream mixture in after trace, as additives.


----------



## Sonya-m

I made my first salt bars - just the long wait to use one now


----------



## traderbren

Ooh! That reminds me that I have salt bars downstairs that are at least 2 months old by now. I might need to try one.

I was feeling surprisingly frisky after my run, so I melted some oils and fats on the range top using residual heat from the oven at lunch. I made a loaf of NG's Aphrodisiac and tried something different with the colors. I can't wait to cut into it tomorrow! It smells wonderful, and I used turquoise, sea green, and a little batter un-colored.


----------



## skayc1

made myself a hanger tool- maybe sometime in the future I'll make a butterfly swirl, in the meantime I'll be trying something different...i might even think of saying a 'hidden taiwan' swirl...gotta wait till monday for my next soaping venture...in the meantime here I go off to clean my soaping dishes from this past monday...(I was out of town from tuesday till last night.


----------



## FlybyStardancer

Wednesday I measured out oils for two batches--a regular veg batch using palm instead of butters, and a coconut/avo blend for salt bars. Yesterday I made the veg soap using WSP's snickerdoodle scent. I finally got soap to gel deliberately (though I don't know if it's a full or partial, I checked it after a few hours and saw the gel starting to form, but didn't check it later). Between the spicy FO, all of the dairy powders, and the heating pad, that finally did it... lol


----------



## not_ally

Bren, you are one of those hard body scary-fit people, aren't  you?  I am a thin and yet totally unfit one, I can't imagine doing a four mile run on the best of days, let alone when I am not feeling like it (which is pretty much always), I always think of another soap related thing to do instead


----------



## traderbren

Oh no, Not Ally. Not me. I'm one of those that started running to lose weight after my kids, and started to like it. I've only been running 3 years or so, but lost 40 lbs, got off of some meds, and last year ran a half marathon to earn that 13.1 sticker on my Mini. This year, I registered for another as a farewell to my 30's, and it's in September so I have to train. My mom watches my kids on Friday mornings so I can get a run in, and I hate to leave someone hanging. I usually feel better afterwards. Maybe only because my legs hurt at this point, and I forget my headache...


----------



## not_ally

You are kind of an inspiration, really, espec. w/r/t getting off of meds.  I know that exercise is magical in a lot of ways, it is just so hard to do.  Good for you, Bren, really.  

I say this as I go off to eat dinner from fridge scraps standing up (too easy to be lazy when you live alone) and create a food baby,  v. attractive.


----------



## traderbren

I got up early and did my long run, and then came home and cut my soap.


----------



## Sonya-m

Unmoulded my salt bars, no swirls which felt odd for me!


----------



## not_ally

They look lovely and creamy, though, Sonya.  Also, v. "unbumpy", they look more like my brine bars than the salt ones. 

Bren, that is a v. pretty blue.


----------



## skayc1

After 24 hours, first in the freezer, then in the refrigerator, I now have my Bastille Carrot Buttermilk Soap near a fan till the water condensation is gone. I prevented the gel phase! Love the color not gelling created! Am wondering what other baby foods (made from fruits or veggies) would work as natural colorants.


----------



## traderbren

Skayc, nice job!


----------



## nsmar4211

Did another test small batch last night, 100% coconut oil, scented vs unscented and colored with the craft store colors..

100% coconut doesn't seem to like scents. Heats up crazily even with a scent that didn't heat a lard batch. Used M&P shallow bar molds (craft store) and even those went through a partial gel! Colorant didn't make a difference. Thinking I won't bother trying to do an entire loaf mold with 100% coconut.

Now I"m researching pine tar soap for a friend who has skin issues....next batch...thinking that attempting coconut and pine tar would cause a volcano.


----------



## skayc1

nsmar4211 said:


> colored with the craft store colors..



what is craft store colors?


----------



## skayc1

I had to put my soap back into the freezer for a bit, now I have it in the fridge...It started heating up.


----------



## not_ally

Got my Omar stamps, they are beautiful!  Really perfect and crisp.  Surprisingly light, if I had not read so many posts about them here I would have been worried about breaking them.  He was very, very easy to work with, spent time on a custom stamp that was tricky and did not work, sent the stamps super quickly (took less than a week from Spain to LA).  Also included a sweet, small freebie stamp.   Definitely a big thumbs up. 

It might take a while for me to test these in soap b/c I have other things to test right now, but will post a pics of the stamps themselves later.


----------



## nsmar4211

Craft store colors are the "soap colors" sold in Michaels and Hobby Lobby.... but they are not meant for CP soap. The blue morphs into a pretty lilac purple. So far the other colors haven't morphed on me though. I've been using them because they're cheap and I'm just experimenting right now


----------



## not_ally

Craft store colors are not good in the long term.  Actually, craft store anything is not good for soaping in the long term.  I think if I was wanting to check out colors before venturing into full out on-line colorant addiction - it is a pain trying to find things locally when you are starting out and want stuff right away - I would try natural colorants/infusions.

Actually, blues and purples are kind of a pain no matter what they are/where you get them b/c of the morphing.  I segregate the morphers and have a morphing doc so that I can take notes on them and not want to kick myself the next time


----------



## shunt2011

I'm going to make some salt bars today.  Going to give the individual silicone molds another try.  Last time they got more ash than anything I've ever seen even after spraying with 91% alcohol.  So thick I couldn't even wash it off.    Going to cover them with a box and let them be until tomorrow.  No air getting to them.


----------



## nsmar4211

not_ally: Yea, these are all for meeeee that are using the craft colors. I have a test batch with spice colors curing to see how they go. For the gift soaps, most of the good fragrances are discoloring anyway so I'll be playing with some techniques using spices for colorants. My "test group" of friends said they didn't care about the colors that much ....whew! LOL. I can't really afford to buy enough colors to experiment with, I did get a blue and a green lab color so everyone's getting some version of blue/green/brown/white soap LOL

Today's experiment: Made a batch of pine tar soap today. Wondering if I'm going to regret using a silicon individual bar mold.........guess I'll find out in the next day or so! Thought I was going to get lucky with it not accelerating until I poured...got half the batch poured and oh boy thickening...only two bars are glop glop so not as bad as I had feared. Can't imagine doing a large batch of it!


----------



## not_ally

Nsmar, I like LC's.  You know, they bleed, but I am OK w/that usually.  And I think that the colours are really nice and vivid.  I have never made a pine tar soap but smelled one at a  recent local soap meetup, and it was really nice, ultra clean in an old-fashioned but not laundry FO way.  I bet you will love them when they are done ...


----------



## TwystedPryncess

I took on a part time server job to try and force myself to get needed exercise.  It's been work/sleep/work/sleep/etc for a month getting used to it,  literally.  I'm now at work/stay awake brain dead a few hours/sleep/rinse repeat mode now.  Hopefully I will graduate to getting strong enough to do needed things like clean and run errands, and then soap! Whoopee! 

But anyway,  some time ago I posted a pic of a peach soap I had made that day in this thread.  I will have to find the name of the peach FO (it was from BB) to refresh our memory. 

I have been using the soap the last week or so and the first few uses give a darker peach scent,  but it lightens up slightly after that.  I would use it again,  maybe with a little more FO because I like my peach to stick,  or maybe try a lotion to couple with for layering the scent.  It gets a 'good enough for now" rating.  Still going to try others when I get energy.  Still on the quest for that perfect light peach.  Lol. 

I used it in a fairly simple lard soap recipe.... Lard,  coconut,  olive.... And it lathers beautifully.  I probably won' t give very many bars of it away,  at least until I get another batch curing!


----------



## jules92207

I love peach and I think I remember our conversation about it, and that you were looking for a peach bellini, right? I found one at WSP, oddly enough I just did a quick search and when I started to type in wholesale supplies it pulled up an old link that too me right to the peach search I had done! I think it's a sign I need to order some peach...


----------



## TeresaT

I gave away a bag of soap and talked about soaping to non-soapers.  I never realized how boring I was until I saw the glazed looks in their eyes.


----------



## TwystedPryncess

Lol @ Teresa.  I run into that danger at work when it's slow!  Some of the customers like to hear about people making soap though.  I try not to get too carried away.  I put away the jewelry booth too,  until October,  both were too much on the fibro for now,  and I was talking as much about soap,  if not more,  to my booth neighbors,  as jewelry,  and they all definitely went home with piles.  

@jules, I was looking for a peach bellini type,  or some sweet/light peach that sticks well.  I will check out the WSP stuff for sure! Thanks so much for pointing me that direction!


----------



## not_ally

Princess, I hope the server work is OK w/ your fibro?  You sound like you are working v. hard, maybe too hard.


----------



## jules92207

Replenishing some of my favorites, made this one yesterday with a blend of BB's Champagne and Crisp Anjou Pear. Colors were spring green from nurture and yellow sparkle mica from WSP.


----------



## not_ally

Perfect colors for the FO.  I bet it smells delicious, that sounds like a good mix.   Jules, have you tried Sweetcake's Sweet Yellow Pear?  I hardly like any fruit smells, and that one makes you feel like you have pear juice dripping off your chin, it is v., v. good.

Haven't done it yet, but need to go to Home Depot and buy wire to start practicing for SMF challenge no. 2!


----------



## Obsidian

I made 4 small batches of castile with different liquid to see if any will help improve lather. I used H2O for the control sample, dark beer, aloe juice and coconut milk. I have one more batch to make, this one with H2O and sodium citrate.


----------



## LittleCrazyWolf

Last night I prepped my beer for the beer soap that I hope to get around to making today.


----------



## jules92207

not_ally said:


> Perfect colors for the FO.  I bet it smells delicious, that sounds like a good mix.   Jules, have you tried Sweetcake's Sweet Yellow Pear?  I hardly like any fruit smells, and that one makes you feel like you have pear juice dripping off your chin, it is v., v. good.
> 
> Haven't done it yet, but need to go to Home Depot and buy wire to start practicing for SMF challenge no. 2!



Oh no, another fo to try... That sounds delicious!

I haven't read the next challenge yet but you have me very intrigued...


----------



## skayc1

I cleaned the soaps that i cut last Tuesday, & I'll be preparing for tomorrow mornings soap making. I'll be using a strawberry FO from Aztec.


----------



## not_ally

Jules, I don't think the official post is up yet, Saponista just mentioned at one point.  It will be inverted stamping, like this:  http://auntieclaras.com/2014/04/tutorial-inverted-stamp-technique-lattice-tops-more/


----------



## TwystedPryncess

@ally... I am probably overworking it way too much!  

I'm making laundry soap today---we ran slap out. It's bad when the 20 year old baby looks at you like :roll:  with a box of Fab in her hands and says "I can't believe I had to go buy this crap".

The next challenge you guys are doing looks right up my alley! I'm so hoping to get some time and energy to participate in that one!  :clap:


----------



## TeresaT

I cleaned up the soap stuff from the last batch and master batched 10# of oils today then split it into 2# containers. I spent waaaay too much time on this forum reading about soap.  Watched the Castile demo video someone posted, then measured out 2# OO to try my own slimy adventure. (I don't get any slime with my Bastille, so I'm confused by the slime talk.).


----------



## not_ally

I got the wire at the dollar store!  I am going to stare at it, perplexed, and hope inspiration strikes ... 

Also I am going to make a dark batch so that I can practice stamping w/my new Omar stamps!  I will post them in one of Seven's stamping threads so you guys realize how much difference real artistry makes in that area, her's are stupendous.


----------



## galaxyMLP

Funny, now that I've made soap w high lard, I do find regular Castile slimy! But, I didn't know what people were talking about before then.


----------



## not_ally

Lard really is soaper's gold ...


----------



## traderbren

It was a "family and friends come to visit" day, so I gave out quite a few bars of soap to my visitors, but I'm most excited about the shampoo bar I gave to my mom. I imagine she hopes to "bait" my dad, who has severe psoriasis. I have it mildly in my scalp, and have it under control since switching to natural shampoos. Dad has made comments about my bar soap making his leg psoriasis clear up, without actually realizing that's what's happening... He has a severe case, and I think my mom has noticed my soap is helping a bit, but you can't tell him anything. She was complaining of dry hair, so I gave her one of my (Genny's) shampoo bars and a conditioner bar to try. They also got a few bars of soap to take home, and a lip balm. 
Our friends came for beers and barbecue, and already laid claim to half a loaf of cucumber melon, and a handful of other bars from recent batches. The looks on faces when I said 3 weeks AT LEAST was humorous...
I also bought a big 3L tin of OO at the store, so I have a shampoo bar modification to try tomorrow. 
But for now, I watch Sherlock on DVR.


----------



## skayc1

measured & prepared everything except my micas for tomorrow mornings soap making. gonna use my hanger tool that I made the other day!


----------



## jules92207

not_ally said:


> Jules, I don't think the official post is up yet, Saponista just mentioned at one point.  It will be inverted stamping, like this:  http://auntieclaras.com/2014/04/tutorial-inverted-stamp-technique-lattice-tops-more/



Oh no way! That will be awesome sauce!


----------



## dalewaite48

*A New Embed Soap*

A know Christmas is a long way off yet but starting playing around with a soap I think I will call Christmas Cheer.  Let me know what you think of it.  I made a melt & pour embed soap first.  Then made up the soap that will go around it.  Poured the bottom layer of white colored soap into the mold first and let it set up enough so it would support the red embed and then poured the rest of the white soap to go around the two sides and the top.


----------



## not_ally

I think it looks really cool, Dale.  Perfectly embedded, too. 

B/t/w, I like your countertop/backsplash combo.  V. comtemporary and elegant!


----------



## skayc1

Made a strawberry scented soap I swirled the soap with my hanger tool, now how it's going to look, I do not know, cause I didn't attempt a butterfly swirl.


----------



## not_ally

Have to sniff and make notes on my gigantic sandalwood sampler project.  The sniffing is fun, but the note-taking, the most useful part, is onerous with having to do so many of them.  I keep just looking at them and thinking "tomorrow."


----------



## not_ally

Made the notes on the sandalwood testers.  As it turns out, is hard to come up w/different words to describe the same basic scent over and over, if you are not a pro

Also made the dark batch I wanted to use for testing my stamps.  It was experimental, I included dead sea mud and more AC than I would normally use.  Also CPOP'd (although that is my norm.)  A couple of hours after taking it out of the oven, it is getting humpy on top, like a loaf of bread.  I am sufficiently soap-geeky that I think that is really cool, have stuck it in the freezer, and am waiting w/baited breath.


----------



## nsmar4211

*passes the ground coffee to not_ally* here, that'll clear out your sniffer .

Does poking your sample blob of soap count? I used my bowl scrapings to make a blob of my recent pine tar experiment, figuring when that hardens THEN I can touch the other ones....nope, not ready...


----------



## not_ally

Nsmar, I want to know how your pine tar soap come out well.  More on the smell side, but if I had it right there, I would be poking it, too. I am going to make another batch of dark/mono colored soap tonight so that I have lots of soap for practicing stamping, good thing lard is cheap ...


----------



## skayc1

Cut my Soaps- first the Bastille Carrot Buttermilk that I tried to keep from gelling gave me a partial gel.





and I sucessfully got my taiwan swirl look, using a hanger tool, I'm calling it a hidden taiwan swirl.


----------



## galaxyMLP

dalewaite48 said:


> Let me know what you think of it.  I made a melt & pour embed soap first.  Then made up the soap that will go around it.  Poured the bottom layer of white colored soap into the mold first and let it set up enough so it would support the red embed and then poured the rest of the white soap to go around the two sides and the top.



Your soap reminds me of the Cuban food guava and cheese (not a bad thing, I loooove guava and cheese). Heres a picture: 







It still looks super cute and Christmas-y too though!


----------



## BWsoaps

Today I made aniseed soap.

1/4 coconut oil 
3/4 olive oil 
Black iron oxide dye power. 
Aniseed oil 

Smells and looks so much like liquorice.

Not sure if people will like this though?  

What do you guys think?


----------



## nsmar4211

not_ally, I'll keep you posted.

Attempted to unmold a bar of pine tar...nope. Well, I got it out but it's mushyyy. Silicone bar mold not condusive to fast unmolding I guess. Well, my next couple batches I dont need that mold for. 

Plotting my christmas soaps...think I've got half of it figured out...


Licorice soap? You've got my curiosity up. I'd use it....but I'm weird


----------



## not_ally

I love really good home made guava cheese, hard to find, even in LA.


----------



## TeresaT

BWsoaps said:


> Today I made aniseed soap.
> 
> 1/4 coconut oil
> 3/4 olive oil
> Black iron oxide dye power.
> Aniseed oil
> 
> Smells and looks so much like liquorice.
> 
> Not sure if people will like this though?
> 
> What do you guys think? View attachment 15575



I like it!  Is the licorice smell strong?  Did you infuse the anise seed in oil?


----------



## not_ally

I made a batch to practice stamping on, CPOPed it, and ended up somehow flipping it upside down on the counter.  Scooped as much as I could back in (figured it would still work for stamping practice) but even stirring it up as much as I could it is still kind of oily/yucky/internally striated.  Spenny, if you are reading, I told you I could give you a run for the money in the klutz stakes ...


----------



## Sagebrush

BWsoaps said:


> Today I made aniseed soap.
> 
> 1/4 coconut oil
> 3/4 olive oil
> Black iron oxide dye power.
> Aniseed oil
> 
> Smells and looks so much like liquorice.
> 
> Not sure if people will like this though?
> 
> What do you guys think? View attachment 15575




People either love or hate the anise/licorice smell. But when they like it, they love it!


----------



## Viore

Today I cut a small batch of a soap for a friend who requested ginger and tumeric powders to be included, as they are thought to relieve pain (she has MS). Although I'm pretty sure that only works if you eat the ginger and tumeric, I was happy to do this little experiment for her. I also reorganized my soap closet, putting a batch of kumquat soap into a box for storage and shifting the rest of the curing batches further along the wire rack.


----------



## Shalora

I made my first attempt at milk soap today!  I've read a few milk-based soap tutorials on Soap Queen recently and have been getting interested.  Started thinking that it might be nice for my friends with major skin sensitivities, possibly with some lavender EO since that's so soothing to the skin (and they use lots of lavender things, I know they aren't sensitive to it), but I can't afford any EO at the moment.  School bus driver + summer = broke.

But then I thought that I should do a test batch.  You know, just to be sure that my recipe works and I can do it without scorching the milk and everything.  Really.  I had to.

Or maybe it was just a good excuse to play with soap. 

It has been in the fridge (to prevent gel phase) for about 7 hours now and it is setting up nicely.  I'm excited to see how it comes out.


----------



## tarkus

I am thinking to make a therapy soap. I know sea buckthorn oil long time ago that has very good healing property.
% I am not sure. I may need to play around to get better result. the only issue is sea buckthorn oil is very expensive.
3.5 oz is 10$. 

water 2:1 and calculation is on %. I like sea buckthorn oil to be higher but I am not sure. any idea?

Coconut Oil;       20
Palm Oil;          15
Sea Buckthorn Oil; 30
Olive Oil;         15 
Shea Butter;       10
Castor Oil;        10

thanks

Andre


----------



## shunt2011

tarkus said:


> I am thinking to make a therapy soap. I know sea buckthorn oil long time ago that has very good healing property.
> % I am not sure. I may need to play around to get better result. the only issue is sea buckthorn oil is very expensive.
> 3.5 oz is 10$.
> 
> water 2:1 and calculation is on %. I like sea buckthorn oil to be higher but I am not sure. any idea?
> 
> Coconut Oil; 20
> Palm Oil; 15
> Sea Buckthorn Oil; 30
> Olive Oil; 15
> Shea Butter; 10
> Castor Oil; 10
> 
> thanks
> 
> Andre


 
I personally would recommend making a leave on product with expensive oils.  There's no guarantee any of the therapeutic qualities even carry through in CP due to the lye monster.   Especially using an expensive oil at 30%. 

Just my thoughts.  You are certainly free to give it a try. 

Let us know how it goes if you do.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

Aye, look at coconut oil - as an oil it is very moisturizing, but as a soap it is the polar opposite. What properties an oil has does not mean a soap made with that oil will have those same properties.

I was looking at a Facebook page where someone was listing the properties of co and suggesting that a soap made with it would have the same benefits and almost commented on the post!


----------



## kchaystack

Ariane Arsenault made a soap using sea buckthorn and carrot juice.  It really colored the batter - so you need to be prepared for that.  

But I kind of agree with Shunt2011.  Expensive oils really are better as superfat in HP or in lotions and butters.

https://youtu.be/fJs2wYjnzr0


----------



## tarkus

What I like about soap is that PH level goes high. we all know that bacterias die on alkaline contact. to make anything "leave on" maybe we can use a baking soda. baking soda is about 9.5 ph. you got a good idea but I never made any cream or anything else other then soap.


----------



## shunt2011

Check out the B&B forum here.  There is a load of information on how to make creams, lotions, salves etc.   Also, you can check out www.swiftcraftymonkey.com for some amazing information as well.


----------



## lenarenee

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Aye, look at coconut oil - as an oil it is very moisturizing, but as a soap it is the polar opposite. What properties an oil has does not mean a soap made with that oil will have those same properties.
> 
> I know this, but why? What changes?


----------



## kchaystack

lenarenee said:


> I know this, but why? What changes?



Because it is no longer coconut oil.  It is a completely different chemical.  

You have taken the various fatty acids molecule, and changed them so that one end of the chain latches onto water molecules, and the other latches on to oil molecules.


----------



## lenarenee

kchaystack said:


> Because it is no longer coconut oil.  It is a completely different chemical.
> 
> You have taken the various fatty acids molecule, and changed them so that one end of the chain latches onto water molecules, and the other latches on to oil molecules.




Thanks!.....I thought so.....but didn't have enough specifics to answer people's question. 
All I could say was "because saponified oils become a salt".  The characteristics of the oils change; another reason to not use expensive oils in soap except the end stage of hp, or an oil has a high rate of unsaponifiables.


----------



## gigisiguenza

handavaka said:


> New idea for me...
> Today I purchased a stainless steel potato french fry press from Harbor Freight ($7.99) to make my sample soap "sticks". Cutting by hand to get the slice I want to share was ok, but now 1 bar done in 2 seconds!



 Now that has serious potential for making embeds.... gonna have to see if there is a Harbor Freight nearby


----------



## skayc1

I cleaned my soaping dishes so i can soap some more...


----------



## not_ally

Skayc, I know what you mean.  Sometimes the mountain of dishes - usually soap related for me - is the biggest deterrent to making the next batch..


----------



## Saponista

I made my video for this month's soap challenge. I just need to edit it now. I am mortified as I hate my voice. At 32, I still sound like a 12 year old, but we all have something we hate about ourselves. I just need to get over it.


----------



## navigator9

Saponista said:


> I made my video for this month's soap challenge. I just need to edit it now. I am mortified as I hate my voice. At 32, I still sound like a 12 year old, but we all have something we hate about ourselves. I just need to get over it.



I think the majority of us hate the sound of our own voice when we hear it. I didn't get an answering machine for the longest time because I didn't want to record an answer message. LOL, I'm looking forward to your video, I can never get enough soap videos!!!


----------



## navigator9

The only soapy thing I've done today is to anticipate a shower with some nice lemon verbena soap, after putting porch chairs together in the garage again, in 90 plus degree heat and sweltering humidity. I was really upset, because I put the first chair together and tried it out, and it was awful, I kept sliding out of it, and the "bounce" was all wrong, I thought, oh, what have I done, buying these chairs online without trying them first! Then I realized that I had the leg section on backwards. LOL Glad I made that mistake on the first chair, so I didn't repeat it with the others. The chairs are SO comfortable, but I've been dripping wet all day, and you know how a shower never feels better than when you're really grungy and sweaty? And that nice lemon verbena is going to be really refreshing! Isn't it nice to have a variety of soaps to choose from? We're so lucky. :grin:


----------



## not_ally

Saponista said:


> I made my video for this month's soap challenge. I just need to edit it now. I am mortified as I hate my voice. At 32, I still sound like a 12 year old, but we all have something we hate about ourselves. I just need to get over it.



Saponista, I am just like you, I hate how young I sound.  It's not one of those things you get grateful for as you age, either, like actually looking younger   I will say that I think other people invariably think we sound better than we do ourselves.  At least, I do not see them running away with their fingers in their ears, which is what I want to do when I hear my own voice.


----------



## TeresaT

Oh my gosh!  The first time I heard my voice, I cringed.  I had no idea I have a high-pitched whinny nasally voice.  I make "The Nanny" sound like an alto!  Why doesn't everyone tell me to shut the heck up?  Now that I've been in the South for 20+ years, we can add Southern drawl to that crap.


----------



## not_ally

Teresa, I went to high school, part of college and law school in NC, I actually miss that nice gentle NC drawl sometimes (not the full on Deliverance version, though.)  Plus some of the phrases (Southerners, you know how much nicer it is to say "bless his/her heart" than spell it out in full  

I still find myself occasionally saying/writing "you might should" do x, y, or z, which is totally inconsistent with the rest of my speech/accent and must be jarring for those listening!


----------



## Saponista

I do also have to warn people that I do sound very English. I have tried my best to speak clearly, but when I was in the Deep South this year, people really struggled to understand me.


----------



## not_ally

Silly, we will understand you.  I like it when people post videos and see if my ideas of what they might sound like match up with the IRL version.  That's why *I* don't want to post one.  Although people might already think I sound like a 20 year old sorority girl


----------



## Saponista

I love finding out what people look like too. It's often nothing like I imagined!


----------



## not_ally

I know, I wonder if people from here that meet me IRL think I match how they think I seem/look/sound like from "meeting" me here.  I think I do, Sea, Carolyn or Jen can confirm or deny, though.  They probably expected a mid 30's, frosty, intimidating blond Valkyrie.  Hah, I know they didn't, actually!

ETA:  I don't know if I would ever make a video, though.  In addition to my voice, I have woefully unpretty hands.  That is the good thing about gloves though, they are the Spanx of the soaping world.


----------



## LittleCrazyWolf

That's funny not_ally. I hate my hands, I always think I look like I have elephant skin hands. When I take a picture of a soap while I'm holding it I actually try different positions to see which one makes my hand look the least elephanty. Gosh, that sounds so vain but oh well 'tis the truth!

And add me to the list of people that hates the sound of their own voice. When I hear a recording of myself my initial reaction is always "do I really sound like that?" I think I sound like an obnoxious valley girl.


----------



## LittleCrazyWolf

Here's the soapy thing I did today. I walked upstairs to my soaping room, looked at the pile of soaping dishes from Tuesday and walked back downstairs. I'm currently in denial about having to wash my soaping dishes. 

I don't know why I don't post on days when I do actual soapy things. Like Tuesday, on Tuesday I made facial soap, beer soap, salt bars, and a batch of kiddie soap. Why didn't I come on here and post on Tuesday so I look productive?


----------



## not_ally

LCW, luckily, I think v. few people start out looking at your hands except in soaping videos!   And the awful thing is, I like pretty hands, I am always jealous when I see people with nice ones turning their soaps back and forth. 

I never post on this thread when I have anything good to share, either.  Relevant details from my note title from one of yesterday's: "Fail."  From today "Total fail, soap on a stick.  Must be lye."  

The thing that sucks is that I am almost out of lye, I have 27 lbs from the Lye Guy that is stuck at FedEx, **** it.  I am so obstinate that I want to strip down my recipe and use up the last of this problematic stuff (it was weird in the lye water) just to see if there is any way around it.


----------



## Saponista

What was weird about it? Was it old? I hope your new stuff comes soon!


----------



## not_ally

It wasn't that old, Sap, that was the weird thing.  Also, I had made  several batches out of the same bottle and until I hit the last two I  was fine.  The first problem batch I just assumed I had mis-measured  something or somehow bobbled up the process somehow.  

The next time the lye water was pretty viscous by the time it had cooled, which I have never seen before w/just lye and aloe liquid (the thin kind) unless adding something else.  I was really careful to check everything, stepped back on amounts of anything in the recipe that could be problematic, did all the other slow trace things, still soap on a stick.  I must have gotten water in the stuff at the end of the bottle or done something else stupid.


----------



## skayc1

Ordered more supplies online!.. am waiting till next week to soap, a friend has ordered me some Patchouli EO to make her some soap, I have just enough cocoa butter to make it for her till my new supplies arrive. her patchouli eo will arrive before my cocoa butter arrives..so playing the waiting game.


----------



## soapmage

I'm gearing up right now to make my first shave soap! I also just got my baking soda out of the oven for use as washing powder to go into my first ever laundry butter! Gonna be a busy day!


----------



## not_ally

Mage, what on earth is laundry butter? I thought the buttery type stuff was the type you'd be trying to keep out of the laundry


----------



## amd

Officially joined the forum and made my introduction post! Also tracked new scale shipment from Amazon, and scheduled time to make pumpkin bars (soap bars, not eating bars, that is) this weekend. Scheduled time tonight to take care of the apricots in my fridge so that they can be frozen and made into soapable puree when I actually have time to deal with that later.


----------



## nsmar4211

Wanted to test out my little scent vials from soapalooza...needed my 12 bar mold. 12 bar mold was occupied with pine tar soap from last weeks project. Let's just say a week is not quite enough time in a silicone mold for pine tar soap. Three bars are mushed back together, the rest look ok I guess....another week would've been better but I WANTED MY MOLD. 

Soooo anyone thinking of pine tar, don't use your favorite testing mold. /lesson

Remainder of batter after pouring test half bars was colored part paprika and part allspice and darnit I wanted to leave some white! I now have brown and orange soap in seashell molds instead of white orange brown swirly seashells. Well, guess I'll see how it looks-it's unscented so there's always confetti!  Now I'm off to make the labels for the test bars so I don't forget who accelerated and who didn't......

Edit: apparently I spilled some fragrance oil on my hands. Those vials are impossible to open. Very glad I got scents that work decent together...I'm on my fifth handwashing and I still smell....


----------



## biarine

I just cut my hot process manuka honey, pumpkin seed oil and palmarosa soap. I hate the scent it's sickly flowery. It's 2.2 pounds batch, half for our friend who going back home in Portland and for ourselves too. I colour it with emerald green mica.

 sorry isn't beautiful with attractive swirl.


----------



## not_ally

biarine said:


> I hate the scent it's sickly flowery.



The great thing about our different sniffers is that someone else will love it!


----------



## biarine

not_ally said:


> The great thing about our different sniffers is that someone else will love it!




Yes it's true my husband like the scent but I am not. I just use palmarosa in my essential oil perfume ( rose garden) it's rose otto, geranium, palmarosa, rosewood and Peru balsam


----------



## jules92207

Had big plans to make my holiday soaps this weekend for our swap, I was so excited to get my new big bag of coconut oil and sweet almond oil delivered today when UPS decided to bypass my house then report they made an attempt. Liar.

Now I won't get them till Monday. Hope I have enough to make at least a few good batches this weekend.


----------



## TwystedPryncess

I totally hate my voice. I so do not have any sort of girly pryncessy type voice. I also struggle to keep the southern hillbilly out of it but evidently fail awfully,  so if I get time to video,  ya'll will get to see and hear my drawly matronly ickiness. 

I took a shower with my boyfriend's stock of Egyptian Dragon soap,  been taking 2 showers a day because the air is broke at work...... Working... Serving.... In 92 degree heat just isn't the cool thing to do,  kids.  Lemme tell ya! 

I brought them all soap samples I had stashed too,  from making one pound loafs of trial FO's some time back.  My co workers love the soaps,  and that basket full lasted about two minutes.


----------



## kumudini

jenneelk said:


> Did soap nuts tea... gross gross gross. Smell is awful. Lids been on the pot all day until I decide to deal with it. Sure hope it turns out good and soap is bubbly in the end. LOL



We people in southern part of India, used to use soap nut tea to wash hair regularly despite the strong off smell. My husband despises it so much that he compares soupy food that tastes aweful to this soap nut tea. It tends to stiffen your hands a bit similar to salt bars. It's also pretty volumizing to hair, gives it a very light airy and squeaky clean feel. Hair ends will need a bit of oil though, otherwise it would make them feel like dry grass.

ETA: I thought I posted about my soapy stuff from today on this thread. I am sure I posted, can't locate it now .


----------



## not_ally

As someone else of S. Indian descent (where, it must be said, the women have beautiful hair) stinky smelling stuff can be really good for your hair if you are willing to deal w/it and leave it in.  Even the fairly nice smelling ones like coconut still take some soaking time.  K, I feel really guilty throwing out the jar of CO w/o wiping the remnants in my hair, I know my mom would think it was a waste   I cannot even give it to the dogs to lick out, b/c Fred has been getting so roundy.  Plus he would be likely to get his head stuck in it and get scared, he is a little bit of a fraidy-cat.

Before it can be said, I am pretty much 'Murican in a lot of the ways that take trouble, my hair is just regular, not beautiful.  I am not good at doing the stuff that makes it that way.


----------



## CaraBou

TwystedPryncess said:


> I so do not have any sort of girly pryncessy type voice...
> 
> I took a shower with my boyfriend's stock of Egyptian Dragon soap...



So, TwystedPryncess, we understand you more.  We give you deference only partly from fear, for soon you shall be queen!


----------



## kumudini

not_ally said:


> As someone else of S. Indian descent (where, it must be said, the women have beautiful hair) stinky smelling stuff can be really good for your hair if you are willing to deal w/it and leave it in.  Even the fairly nice smelling ones like coconut still take some soaking time.  K, I feel really guilty throwing out the jar of CO w/o wiping the remnants in my hair, I know my mom would think it was a waste   I cannot even give it to the dogs to lick out, b/c Fred has been getting so roundy.
> 
> Before it can be said, I am pretty much 'Murican in a lot of the ways that take trouble, my hair is just regular, not beautiful.  I am not good at doing the stuff that makes it that way.



Can you believe, my handmade soap did my hair so much good. My previous routine was oil up, shampoo and condition, still needed flat iron when heading out for anything that you would want to put a put together kinda look. Now it's pretty much oil up, wash and work few drops of oil into damp hair. And my hair hasn't been this healthier in the past decade or so.
I'm always working better things into my lifestyle, never left a good one, no matter whether I'm busy or not. I have always cooked from scratch, me and hubby always took box lunches with us. The one most important thing I couldn't incorporate is exercise, I'm very off and on with it. Wish I could make it a habit once and for all.


----------



## not_ally

Have to figure out this quote thing, I am being asked for more words ...



Vkumudini said:


> Can you believe, my handmade soap did my hair so much good.
> 
> *Is yours a version of the Genny/Lindy bar?  I really have to get on that and do enough versions that I can compare in due time.
> *
> The one most important thing I couldn't incorporate is exercise, I'm very off and on with it. Wish I could make it a habit once and for all.
> 
> *Ah, the Holy Grail of will power.  I am 52 and still vaguely dream of running a marathon (even though I sometimes drive 10 blocks, and you know I fibbed about/added a couple) for a quart of milk
> *


----------



## Sonya-m

My mum is visiting this weekend so I'm teaching her to make soap! Got my latest exam result yesterday which was a fail - I knew it was going to be though so not a shock. I actually scored higher than I expected so not a huge gap in my knowledge to fill. 

But soaping with my mum will definitely cheer me up


----------



## gigisiguenza

Today's soapy thing was to spend hours working out the tweaks needed to do my first swirl pattern. After much stressing, lots of questions (thanks heaps to all who helped me understand how to adjust for infused oils), and careful planning, I successfully completed my first batch with a swirl pattern  Pics posted in gallery ... I'm so happy it all went well, especially after the disaster of the other day LOL


----------



## Deedles

Yesterday I had two firsts.....color and swirls! This is my 3rd batch of soap. I used the goat milk soap base that a friend taught me to do. First thought is I wish the rosy pink color was darker. I can't unmold it until later today but looking at it this morning it's really light, but you can see the contrast with the beigy (is that a color?) color of the GMS.

As for the swirl...I'm not sure what the technique is called, I'm still learning those, but I layered plain, pink, plain, pink then took a spoon and 'rolled' it from top to bottom the length of the loaf mold. The I did some swirls on top with a wooden skewer.

Lessons learned so far.....Time is of the essence! My trace was a bit thick to start so by the time I added color and scent it was really goopy going into the mold. All-in-all I think I did OK for my first foray into pretty soap. Photos to follow later.


----------



## not_ally

Deedles, that is the cool thing, what you end up with sometimes - although not what you planned - is sometimes even nicer.  Espec. with trace.  

Re your technique, I've seen it called the spoon swirl or the "Celine" swirl, after Celine Blacow ("iamhandmade") who is one of those soapy superstar types, if you want more vids on that you might want to google her/check out her site.  Other superstar types who are good for design inspiration - you may already know them - are Zahida Mapp of Handmade in Florida and Emily Shieh, of Soap and Restless.

In addition to being preternaturally good at guessing/knowing what the soap wants to do, they are v. generous about sharing their knowledge, which I think is part of why they *are* superstars, and kind of nice to see.


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat

I am making a shampoo bar, a kitchen test soap, and a couple different test acne bars. Will post pics of everything when I get done. Also I am going to organize my recipes.  I have quite a few.


----------



## IrishLass

After a soapy hiatus of some months (I took a loooong Christmas break, I suppose you could say, lol ), I made a batch of facial soap last night- my first ever attempt at a facial-type soap (I got a special request for one from a friend). I used Genny's shampoo bar recipe, which several people here give high marks for doubling as a facial bar. I scented it with Green Tea & Cucumber (WSP), colored it with just a pinch of Chromium Hydroxide Green, and I also added 1 1/2 teaspoon of arrowroot starch ppo to it. Adding a starch is something I have been wanting to try for awhile now, and I think/hope that maybe perhapsy it could/might be a good thing in a facial bar. Well, we'll find out anyway, won't we? lol


IrishLass


----------



## nsmar4211

Unmolded yesterdays batch and made a 100% coconut oil batch. Half as a salt bar with a touch of blue color (so I can tell them apart), half as just a white and peach mix (can't call it swirling). I figure by Christmas these will be perfectly cured . Started a partial gel so they're under towels and I"m not allowed to peek-which is terrible. Hoping it'll fully gel..... everything is in individual molds.


----------



## jules92207

Making my first holiday swap batch today, the non veggie one. Had just enough of everything but will need to run to Costco for more olive oil later.

Also playing with my new Omar stamp... Love!


----------



## not_ally

Jules, your stamping looks great!  I am still figuring out how to make mine work, there is definitely some skill involved there.


----------



## rainycityjen

I've done SO much soaping and crafting this month. My hands are raw from doing dishes. 


Made my first solid lotion bars, with white beeswax, mango butter, coconut oil, and apricot oil, with edible vanilla FO. So, pretty much lip balm also.
Did my first diagonal lines in the loaf mold (45 degree tilt).
Used buttermilk powder for the first time.
Got my first acrylic soap stamp and practiced on a couple dozen bars.
Tried sodium lactate. (Hard to tell big difference so far.)
Got a killer deal on some fresh evoo online... for like half the normal price due only to Amazon's auto-pricing rules


----------



## jules92207

not_ally said:


> Jules, your stamping looks great!  I am still figuring out how to make mine work, there is definitely some skill involved there.



It definitely took some effort to figure out. The first few days I couldn't get any detail off it, just an outline, I was feeling flustered. But a few more days cure and voila!


----------



## aselland

I made 2 things of creamy orange soap. I can't wait to unmold as I tried a new recipe.


----------



## rubalicious

I washed soap batter off my dogs paw after the stick mixer landed on the floor. Splashing soap onto his paw


----------



## TheDragonGirl

rubalicious said:


> I washed soap batter off my dogs paw after the stick mixer landed on the floor. Splashing soap onto his paw



D: is he okay? I hope he isn't burned


----------



## not_ally

I admit, I was horrified to read this.  I am going to say it, maybe it was a one-off (if so, apologies in advance), but please do not be in a position to let your dogs/pets be able to get underfoot when you are soaping.  That is a tragedy waiting to happen.


----------



## Sonya-m

I cut the soap I made with my mum - she poured I used the hanger tool


----------



## Saponista

Beautiful  how did you pour it into the mould?


----------



## Sonya-m

Thanks! Half the yellow first then half the pinks (there are two but very close in colour unfortunately) and the white then the rest of the yellow and the pinks/white. 

The pinks and white were small portions - just 1 ladle each. Didn't really follow a pattern for the colours just random. Poured them from a height so the sank a little.


----------



## Deedles

After seeing Sonya's soap I hate to even show mine! 

After cutting it, you can just barely kinda almost see a faint pink spot! But it smells fantastic! I used MMS Moonlight Path and Oatmeal, Milk and Honey for scents. 

So as far as the plan, it's a failure. But it's still nice and I learned a couple of valuable lessons. That a good thing!


----------



## Saponista

I had a go at laundry powder made with coconut oil soap, washing soda and sodium sesquicarbonate (borax sunstitute as it is banned in the EU). I made laundry butter but I found it too messy so I just took the water out to see if I like it better. It seemed to form a nice powder when I whizzed it in the food processor, probably should have let the soap cure a bit longer as it was a bit too fresh and soft, but it seems better and easier to handle than the butter.


----------



## kumudini

I cut my orange lavender soap which looks more like a pumpkin purée soap, from all the red palm oil in the batter. One solid color, no swirls. 
A little later, I was chatting with hubby and on a whim, went down to basement and brought out the three swirly soaps to see which one he liked, he picked my first one for swirls and his fav mint and star anise for the scent.
And then I sniffed through my AHRE samplers, I got 60 of them, most are flowery and fruity ones with some other categories mixed in. I really liked most of the flowers and then the rapture, badedas, the heavenly honeysuckle but my most fav ones are frozen, which is predominantly flowery and the baby fresh which is the most refreshing. Also their cool citrus basil smells just like the B&BW oob, don't know how it would soap. Almost paradise smells very coconuty. There are only 3 or 4 sickeningly sweet ones and a really repulsive red lipstick which I may never use in anything.


----------



## Saponista

Do you have badedas fragrance?!?! I love that smell and have never seen it anywhere. 

On the off chance, no one has ever seen a fenjal dupe have they? That is my favourite scent of all time and I have never been able to find anything even close.


----------



## kumudini

Yes, I got the 1 ounce sampler in the sale. It is really nice green, spa like scent. I can't compare it to any original you might have come across before since this is my first FO order if one could discount my actual first order of 2 FOs in all. 
The fenjal, I have no idea, sorry!

ETA: just had to google fenjal and the search came up with a line of bath and body products. Some reviews said the scent has notes of vanilla, pines and rose.


----------



## Saponista

Badedas is a thick green yellow bubble bath, or was in the 80s. I love the smell. It has some brown things on the bottle like chestnuts but I think your description of the smell sounds exactly like how I remember. That's why it reminded me of fenjal, another 80's throwback that I love the scent of even more. Wouldn't mind me some badedas though. I wonder if it is no longer on sale if they are selling the fragrance under the actual badedas name.


----------



## gigisiguenza

These soaps are all so pretty!


----------



## aselland

Here is the orange soap I made yesterday!


----------



## MrsSpaceship

I pre-mixed colorants so they're ready to use.


----------



## not_ally

Aselland, the texture on that is beautiful.  Mrs S, you are an organizational inspiration   I have a handful of pre-mixed colorants, but nothing like that!


----------



## galaxyMLP

Mrs S, very nice organization! 

Aselland, I love the creamy look of that soap. Very nice, uniform color. Looks like orange is a great scent for it!

I made a batch of soap with the BF today for the first time ever. He came to visit me for the weekend/my b-day. Usually I kick him out of the kitchen when I soap (esp. When he lived with me!) He wanted to do a craft with me for my birthday. (Soap, duh). We made a simple HP soap with lavender chamomile FO from RE. He picked the scent. He said he was surprised at how much fun it was and how much math it involves. He thought you "just weighed and mixed stuff".

The whole time he called me "the Julia child of soap making" so sweet! Lol. 

Feeling inspired, when he left to go back home (4 hours away...), I tested 23 RE FOs from the sale. 

Soap we made:




FO testers:


----------



## Stacyspy

Pepperberry   I'm kinda proud of this one...


----------



## not_ally

K, if someone called me the "Julia Child of soapmaking" it would make me feel all happy inside.  And think I had good taste in bf's


----------



## galaxyMLP

I didn't even know he knew who Julia Child was! He just kinda popped that one right out there!!  I guess he appreciated how I explained everything in the process? It was very rewarding. I've never shown someone how to make soap before today. 

I think he's pretty great and I hope that everyone finds someone that makes them smile like he makes me!


----------



## kumudini

Saponista said:


> Badedas is a thick green yellow bubble bath, or was in the 80s. I love the smell. It has some brown things on the bottle like chestnuts but I think your description of the smell sounds exactly like how I remember. That's why it reminded me of fenjal, another 80's throwback that I love the scent of even more. Wouldn't mind me some badedas though. I wonder if it is no longer on sale if they are selling the fragrance under the actual badedas name.



The sale was only on 1 oz samples that too only if you pick 20 different scents.
Since I'm so new to FOs and didn't know what types I would like, I selected 3 such packs.
Rustic escentuals has it under that same exact name, otherwise I would've never known that.  I saw that their FOs mostly are in the range of 16-20$ a pound, which I think is very reasonable, although I'm not sure what the shipping terms/fees would be to ship to EU.


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat

Unmolded the last of 100 doves.....had to go pick up bf cause his car blew up...now sitting in traffic due to bad wreck....1019 at night....I sit in a car....sprained ankle waiting for traffic to start moving....ugh what a night....

I wanna be home soaping right now....have 3 new recipes to try!!!!


----------



## kchaystack

I cut 2 soaps.  One BB nag champa  with a drop swirl and one NG Seaside with a tiger stripe.  I think I figured out my problem with my silicone molds.  I put the Seaside bar on a heating pad, covered it with a box and set it to high.  Not sure if it gelled, but it definitely was ready to come out and cut.  I'll have to try it with the t&s wsp mold and see if that helps.


----------



## tbeck3579

My husband is used to seeing my plain Jane soap.  I put a little more natural color across the top and a few oats.  I cut it and put it on the counter.  He thought I made cheesecake.  The man obviously needs to wear his glasses, but I decided to mess with his appetite and put a bunch of soap on the cake stand.  When I bake muffins, banana bread, etc. I pile stuff up on the cake plate.


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat

I cut two new soaps....a shampoo bar with amla and Brahmi added for conditioning (brown bar) and an acne soap with charcoal, bentonite clay and tea tree essential oil(black and tan). I tried to do a yin yang with the Black and Tan but it set up too quick on me.
  all in all so far I'm pretty pleased with how they turned out....getting impatient on waiting to use them....but I'll wait at least 5 weeks to use them.


----------



## Viore

I actually can see the yin-yang effect you were going for. I love how that looks! Good job!


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat

Thank you so much


----------



## IrishLass

Made a batch of shaving croap/soap today. Now that my son has been converted over to wet-shaving (and away from the electric razor), my hubby's croap stash all of a sudden started growing rather sparse. lol Scented it with Barbershop 1920's from Rustic Escentuals, and it smells _awesome._


IrishLass


----------



## nsmar4211

Rebatched in the micro about 3lbs of soap that was gifted to me that had become an oily mess for a friend. If I ever decide to do rebatch seriously I'll need a much bigger microwave. 

Did scent tests of some save on scents tiny vials I got and in a new (to me) recipe... several accelerated badly (sheesh)...so now my garage smells like a combo of downy (one of the scents), pine tar (still curing), and coconut cream that was microwaved...my nose is confused.


----------



## amd

One loaf of pumpkin beer insulated. Wrapped a semi failed coffee scrub bar. I excorsized the failed layer so they're not the prettiest. I debated selling them and then decided to put them out there dirt cheap and try a different look for the next go around.


----------



## nsmar4211

Mixed up two batches of a new recipe to test. One in individual molds, one in a log mold. Putting off updating my notebook


----------



## shunt2011

I plan on making 5 batches of soap tonight after work.  Need to restock a lot of my regulars.  Had a big show this weekend and just about out of several of my top sellers.


----------



## amymisha

I made two batches. One has Tobacco Caramel FO and the other is based on the Milk Carton Mica Bars recipe from Soap Crafting, with a few changes. (Different colored mica, coconut FO).

And I froze another quart of goat milk to make a honey oatmeal goat milk batch this weekend. I have waaaay too much goat milk. Have to use it up!


----------



## IrishLass

I haven't made it just yet, but I have all my ingredients weighed out and my mold prepared for an experimental 1.2 lb. beeswax and honey soap. I'm using 3% beeswax as part of my oils amount, 5% honey ppo, and I'm scenting it with Peak's Wild Mountain Honey @ .3oz ppo. No colorants- I don't want to complicate things any more than they already are. lol I feel like I want to say, 'Cover me- I'm going in!' 


IrishLass


----------



## amd

I keep smelling my pumpkin ale bars. Made a bunch of herb infused teas and brainstormed two soap requests I got over the weekend - a lady asked for citronella soap (she likes the smell not for skeeters) and my bf wants a pb chocolate cup soap.


----------



## KristaMarie

Cut and tested these bars made with cab sauv. Not sure what the deal is with all the lighter spots, but I'm pleased with the color (madder root). I was afraid it would lather pink and be too scratchy at the amount I used, but so far, so good!


----------



## skayc1

weighed oils for two batches of soap to make tomorrow.


----------



## cmzaha

I am working on making 1k flower soaps for samples to take to the Taste of Monrovia night in October. This aught to be fun to wrap and label. Heading today to purchase a couple more flower molds so I can get these puppies poured and cured


----------



## galaxyMLP

Holy moly! 1k as in 1,000 soaps??? Thats a whole lotta soap. at 1 oz per sample, thats 63 lbs of soap! How small are the sample soaps??


----------



## cmzaha

galaxyMLP said:


> Holy moly! 1k as in 1,000 soaps??? Thats a whole lotta soap. at 1 oz per sample, thats 63 lbs of soap! How small are the sample soaps??


yep 1 thousand
.7oz :roll: making is easy wrapping and labeling is a pain in the backside


----------



## galaxyMLP

I wrapped about 120 regular sized bars for my last show by myself and I thought that was a lot!


----------



## nsmar4211

Think I'd buy 1k tiny zip lock baggies, punch a hole in em, slap a label on em, call it done.... thats a lot of wrapping!

Went to a friends house, brought some of the cured soaps for her to test for me. On the way home picked up a 2qt crockpot to try some HP...might be too small but was thinking the insert would be great for using by itself for my small test batches. For $8, I'll try it .  Now to go read more threads on the HP methods...


----------



## gigisiguenza

Let's see .... my soapy adventures today included picking up the packages that arrived for me at my cousin's house (full of soapy goodies I ordered) , going to home depot to get hdpe #2 buckets in various sizes for soaping, grabbing a cheap plastic miter box for loaf cutting, some 14 gauge plastic coated solid wire for several soapy design ideas, some more foam core board for making additional molds in different sizes, a big bucket to store soapy rags in away from the regular laundry...

Oh and I found a washer and dryer on friggin mega clearance discount.... $80 for the pair... major score and will make my life tremendously easier once I get my friend and his truck to take me to pick it up.... it's not a soapy thing but it sure did perk my day up lol.


----------



## dillsandwitch

I acquired some more off cuts of wood from one of the site bins at work yesterday to add to the pile on my garage floor. I plan to make some wood loaf moulds maybe this weekend. All depends on what the mechanic says about my brothers car tomorrow. Damm thing broke a couple days after he got here to house sit for me while I was on holiday last week. :S


----------



## skayc1

made soap in my new 12" tall n skinny mold, then didn't have enough lye for my next batch using my 2 lb mold...so went to ace hardware, gave them my Drivers license to copy & bought some lye...next time I order lye online, I'll get 2 bottles of lye... Now I've prepared my oils, lyes & additives & am letting my 2nd batch come down to room temp. Oh & the 2nd batch will be orange blossom from Aztec..I'm loving how well Aztec's FO's behave!

Twisted Peppermint. also from Aztec!






so how dark will .8% of Vanillan make a soap get? will my colors turn dark as well. It is barely less than 1 %.


----------



## CTAnton

well I got my package from Soapalooza...5 different scents...their version OOB of Dragon's Blood seems quite pleasant but I have nothing to compare it to...but the hit for me is their Attar of Roses...OMG!!! I can see this being a big hit with my lady friends!!!;-)


----------



## biarine

I just wrapped some of my Palmarosa soap, may Chang and lavender soap and Christmas soap
 crocheted pouch 
 plastic wrap.


----------



## skayc1

I reorganized my soap curing area, found shelves that stack, tripling my space on the shelf where I had my soaps, I have an online friend ask about me making a coconut free soap because of an allergy, & am reserving space for the no coconut soap to cure as well. i got a new mold just for that soap as well (I'll have to reinforce it to prevent it from bowing) & received some new spatulas i had ordered, I put masking tape on them to keep them separate from my other spatulas. Oh & I love to recycle plastic containers, these in the picture with the new mold & new spatulas have never had soap in them yet, & will be used with my Lard soap. Now I'm waiting on my new stick blender.


----------



## amymisha

Unmolded and cut my coconut soap. Needs some touch up. Aside from the air bubbles, I like how it looks. 

Also ordered some new goodies so I can try my hand at lotions. And some new micas. Must stop shopping now!


----------



## Shalora

Made my first attempt at a swirl!  It's probably going to come out awful, lol.  I did it before I found Newbie's post with her videos, and I did everything wrong.  But hey, this is how we learn.


----------



## gigisiguenza

Very pretty colors skyac


----------



## TheDragonGirl

I did a simple spoon swirl with a soap using a blend of ylang ylang, sage, and lemongrass, with maddar and rosehip for the pink

spoon swirl because woosh that moved fast (which I expected) too fast for anything else


----------



## skayc1

getting ready to clean my soap dishes from Thursday...


----------



## amd

Ran into a homemade soap vendor at corn fest. Now I'm itching to make better soap than hers.... So getting ready to make the peanut butter chocolate soap that the bf requested... I'll be trying out a PVC pipe mold for the first time.... I feel like this has epic fail written all over it!


----------



## Momsta5

Today I ordered Shea butter and Coconut oil and my very first micas. My goat milk soap is cured-no longer losing weight and quite hard. Put that into use today and my husband really liked it. Spent several hours drooling over molds, EOs and FOs.  Stumbled upon a reddit post from a person who was selling her entire soap making supply collection...nearly passed out at my computer.:shock:


----------



## Brionnak

I'm just too excited, my hubby made two wooden loaf molds for me.  They each hold about ten pounds.  This is a huge step up for me since I have been using a two pound mold for the last four months.  I was so excited I went to work immediately filling up the molds. I would have to say it has been a very merry soaping kinda day for me.


----------



## cmzaha

roblem: Rebatched some salt sample soaps today. Not to exciting. Thought about tossing them since I also did not like the fragrance, but I am not even halfway to having my 1k soap samples made that I need in Oct.


----------



## TeresaT

I used soap.  Actually, I tried out my first ever salt bar.  100% coconut oil, 20% SF and 25% pink Himalayan salt.  Today is the "ready" day.  I made it six weeks ago.  Well, it will be six weeks in about 10 hours.  I used it on my EXTREMELY itchy poison ivy (thanks Shredder!).  It felt sooooooo good.  My skin feels incredibly soft and not at all dry.  Thanks to the Benadryl, it also doesn't itch anymore.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

Salt bars are great - I made some yesterday and they are sat curing away.

As for today, I am going to master batch 4.5kg of lye solution (or as much as I can, as I need to order more lye!)  then make 4 test batches of shaving soap.  A very soapy weekend, but The Admirable Lady discovered that my stockpile is almost empty apart from high cleansing kitchen bars and some special pine tar bars!  Have to make a few batches again to get resupplied..............


----------



## amymisha

Tried my first attempt at a mantra swirl. I fear I failed. The fragrance oil really accelerated things. It will smell nice anyway! . 

Waiting for a friend to come by and make a goats milk/honey/oatmeal soap with me. We may do any easy peasy one first, so she doesn't feel overwhelmed.

Also cut my milk carton mica soaps. Aside from a few air bubbles, they came out pretty!


----------



## skayc1

cleaned my twisted peppermint & orange blossom soaps.


----------



## gigisiguenza

I cut my soap loaf that's what I did lol. I'm gonna take pics shortly, once I'm fully awake lol.


----------



## amd

My first column mold! Peanut butter and chocolate. The bf is beyond ecstatic. He smelled them and I had to remind him "do not eat the soap" very happy with this batch. Now to work on cutting straight and even bars...


----------



## KristaMarie

Amd, I love the look of those! 

I just made a beer soap with Southern Tier Brewery's Pumking. Boiled two bottles down to about 13oz, scented with tiny amounts of cinnamon, ginger, clove, and nutmeg EOs. My first batch of beer soap was...not pretty and I used way more of those EOs than I should have. I have a good feeling about this one!


----------



## doriettefarm

Those do look like tasty peanut butter cups amd!  Maybe you could let the BF lick them and zap test for you


----------



## galaxyMLP

Those look scrumptious! I second the BF zap testing.  

I made my "beer n bacon" soap today w/ maple bacon FO and a cheap IPA beer. Smells amazing! 100% lard!


----------



## not_ally

Count me in on the lovers, AMD, those look really yummy.  No wonder you had to warn  him about taking a bite.


----------



## doriettefarm

Wanted to make a batch of liquid soap but farted around so it probably won't happen until next weekend when the hubs is out of town.  Ended up making a batch of confetti soap today because I was sick of looking at these ugly pink & purple clay tiki mask toppers.  Shredded those puppies and added them to an uncolored batch with a Cherry Blossom FO.  I was worried the FO might accelerate so confetti seemed like the easy choice for a test batch.


----------



## Lbrown123

I had a soap-a-thon this weekend! Lol! I made 8 2 lb testers tweaking different fragrances. Tried a few new ones in bar sizes. Totally soapy happy!


----------



## jules92207

Absolutely nothing. Well I did start notes and weighed out my first batch of FO's for my vanilla testing project. I bought more lard, started melting it but didn't get any further than that. It has been 108 here today and I just can't seem to get much done.


----------



## amd

doriettefarm said:


> Those do look like tasty peanut butter cups amd!  Maybe you could let the BF lick them and zap test for you



Ha! I did let him do the zap test. He is so funny, every time he walks thru the dining room he stops to smell them. Once he asked "if I use these how will I keep from licking myself?" The man is 39.

Thanks for liking them, I'm happy with them too. I didn't want to do a traditional pb cup and I didn't want to do a solid. It was a glob and pour method in the mold (the pb setup really fast on me). I think next time I'll try more of an itp swirl to avoid the dots.


----------



## handavaka

Today I made 2  1# batches of soap paste with a little hemp oil  added....diluted them out and...AWESOME-SAUCE! Clear! I was hoping  because I've not used Hemp oil in LS...and was concerned it may have put  a damper on my clarity. Perhaps got lucky because of the small amt. I  used. (?) Anyway.....did a review of my inventory and updated my cost  analysis charts, as well, and searched on CL and VS for a used  dehydrator. My spearmint and lemon balm are taking over the garden,  making threats if I don't get a dehydrator soon


----------



## Stacyspy

I've been busy 
The first is pumpkin pie... the dark brown color is what an 8% vanilla content does... 2nd is sweetgrass, and last, but not least, pepperberry.


----------



## amymisha

Made a simple batch of goats milk soap with lavender EO and lavender blossoms on top. Just trying to use up this goat milk!!!!

Also quadruple brewed some coffee to try to recreate the espresso brownie soap. It's in the freezer now. Maybe I'll make it tomorrow.


----------



## amymisha

Stacyspy, those are lovely!!!!!


----------



## not_ally

Stacy, the pepperbury, in particular, is a lovely, curly, wispy swirl fest.


----------



## Stacyspy

not_ally said:


> Stacy, the pepperbury, in particular, is a lovely, curly, wispy swirl fest.


I especially like that as well...it did ash a bit, and the supposedly non-morphing color washed out from a bright pink.

And just one more for today... I was asked to make a soap for a princess birthday party, so pink, purple and white - and then I brushed the top with pink and purple micas. Plus it smells like WSP's birthday cake.


----------



## jules92207

Ohhhh Stacy, they all look so lovely!


----------



## handavaka

Today I made a Dragon Fruit - inspired soap testing out a new colorant I purchased hoping it will give me the color I seek after gel. (Pitaya Sunrise smoothie from Juice it Up is the bright fuchsia I am aiming for), so fingers and toes crossed! I also made a hemp soap per request from an entire Dentist office staff. My house is wafting with the sweet scent of very ripe pears...


----------



## gigisiguenza

I opened a box of goodies sent by a very lovely and generous soaper and spent an hour giving myself a headache smelling all the FOs LOL.

How pretty! I love the colors in the sweet grass.


----------



## Sonya-m

I got an email from Majestic Mountain Sage to tell me my spin swirl soap pic has been selected to feature in their 2016 calendar!!


----------



## jules92207

Sonya-m said:


> I got an email from Majestic Mountain Sage to tell me my spin swirl soap pic has been selected to feature in their 2016 calendar!!



Wow! So awesome!


----------



## gigisiguenza

Sonya-m said:


> I got an email from Majestic Mountain Sage to tell me my spin swirl soap pic has been selected to feature in their 2016 calendar!!



Super awesome!


----------



## handavaka

*My Pitaya Smoothie Soap Results*

Just unmolded, beveled, stamped and photographed my Pitaya Passion soap I made the other day, and am quite pleased at the new (to me) colorant I've been seeking.  Other than the dreadful drag line I created, (but will clean off prior to packaging), I think it looks pretty decent. Today, I will make my chocolate and java, Peru-inspired loaf of soap since I'm down to only a few bars, and will place another big order of supplies.


----------



## KoffeeKat

I REALLY want to do a coffee soap. But there are just so many variables to naturally colouring soap that I've been procrastinating.

So this morning I worked out what methods I wanted to try, percentages of each infusion and fragrance to try and a basic recipe to use that I could split easily . Then I started a hot oil infusion and a 'tea' of coffee grounds to start experimenting with.

Tomorrow comes the real stuff.


----------



## shunt2011

Not soapy but need to make sugar scrubs and lip balm.  I need to replenish my supply for my next big show over Labor Day weekend.


----------



## neeners

i made soap last night, and left it on top of my dehydrator when i was on to get it to gel.  went to sleep and forgot about it.  woke up today to some brain looking thing on top, and the bottom seeping a bit - it's overheated.  i'm gonna leave it in the mold for a few days before i cut into it.  hate it when soaping goes wrong.  i need to make another batch, but i've now lost confidence


----------



## not_ally

You have way too many posts to lose confidence, you *know* how wrong-headed the soap can be even when you do everything right, and this time there was just a mistake!  I know what you mean about losing impetus when the gremlins come to visit, but I hope you don't.


----------



## dibbles

Sonya-m said:


> I got an email from Majestic Mountain Sage to tell me my spin swirl soap pic has been selected to feature in their 2016 calendar!!



Congratulations, and well deserved!


----------



## Sonya-m

Thanks guys!!

I've unmoulded my inverted stamp soap but still way too soft to cut


----------



## SoapStephanie

Not particularly soap related but I did make a lot of scrubs!  These are some of my salt & sugar scrubs. Just a crappy 10-sec photo collection because I just wanted to share this. I blurred out the images a bit in case it's not permitted.
I have made 6 large batches over the last couple of days, packaged and everything. I now have an enormous large blister on the hand I was stirring the buckets with, haha! 
Hope to do some soaping tomorrow again!


----------



## TeresaT

I just made some master batched colorants with the oxides I have.  I used glycerin as was suggested on a few posts.  I did a 1:1 ratio (tablespoon) to see how it works out.  It's got to be better than turning cloths green and blue.   I actually have the jars labeled.  I would never be able to tell the pink, violet and blue ultramarine so apart if I didn't.  Fortunately, when I picked up the glycerin, Dianna's had the little jars for sale, too.  Snagged a dozen @ .80 each including lid for the 2 oz size.


----------



## shunt2011

No soaping for me for awhile. Having surgery on my knee so will be out of commission. However I can still make lip balm and lotion bars I hope.


----------



## TeresaT

Good luck, Shunt!  I hope everything turns out well for you.  Speedy recovery!


----------



## snappyllama

I hope you have a speedy recovery, Shunt!

I took care of some housekeeping: organized all my handwritten notes back onto my Evernote, organized my supplies, and got a big order of lotion making goodies in the mail. Lotioncrafter ships amazingly fast, I cannot wait until this weekend when I'm going to have a soap and lotion making extravaganza.  I bought some EDTA to play with that and powdered sodium lactate so soaping should be interesting.


----------



## skayc1

cleaned my soap dishes from tuesday, getting ready to prepare to soap in the morning!


----------



## handavaka

I unmolded and rough-trimmed my pine-tar cold processed, and set out for its 8 week cure...

...and made a Liquid Pine Tar Soap that is soaking in all its awesome glory in its crockpot jacuzzi.  After its overnight romp with dilution, it too shall be put away to sequester, and think about how wonderful it is going to become when it grows up in a few weeks.

My house smells unmistakably like pine flavored leather.


----------



## Sonya-m

I need to give pine tar a go - I have a friend I think it will help! Yours looks fab!

I cut my SMF challenge soap









And in the shower this morning I finally used up a full bar of soap - had that many on the go at once!!


----------



## Stacyspy

Hope you get up and around quickly, Shunt!
After yet another trip to the Dr. yesterday, I'll most like be out of soaping commission for a while...again... no one can seem to decide what's wrong with my hand, or why it hasn't healed yet, and since it's an open wound, I don't want to chance it. I think I'll have to switch to wax melts for a while...sigh.


----------



## Deedles

Shunt....good luck with your knee surgery. What are you having done? I've had both my knees replaced, it was the second best thing I ever did for myself!

Stacy....hope they figure out what's wrong soon!

Sonya.....that's fantastic! Congratulations!


----------



## Deedles

TeresaT said:


> I just made some master batched colorants with the oxides I have.  I used glycerin as was suggested on a few posts.  I did a 1:1 ratio (tablespoon) to see how it works out.  It's got to be better than turning cloths green and blue.   I actually have the jars labeled.  I would never be able to tell the pink, violet and blue ultramarine so apart if I didn't.  Fortunately, when I picked up the glycerin, Dianna's had the little jars for sale, too.  Snagged a dozen @ .80 each including lid for the 2 oz size.



I have a dumb question. How much of this pre-mix do you use? Just enough to get the color you want? I recently mixed 1 tsp purple with 1 Tbl glycerine and used the whole thing in my batch of GMS and I'm getting blue bubbles. I wanted a dark color but not like this!


----------



## kchaystack

Anything that is strongly colored is probably going to color lather, and might stain washcloths.  Activated charcoal to make a good black will have grey suds, and leave your cloth grey, but that should wash out.  Micas and neons are more likely to dye cloth.  That is why most people suggest using bath poofs or luffa.


----------



## skayc1

made a batch of Lard Soap, no coconut oil, no fragrance..I did color it though.


----------



## TeresaT

Deedles said:


> I have a dumb question. How much of this pre-mix do you use? Just enough to get the color you want? I recently mixed 1 tsp purple with 1 Tbl glycerine and used the whole thing in my batch of GMS and I'm getting blue bubbles. I wanted a dark color but not like this!



I haven't used it yet.  I am thinking that since I have it made up, I can just use a tiny disposable scoop or stir stick to get some out and mix it in my batter, just starting out with a little at a time until I get the color I want.  I've only used colors a few times and blended them with the oils from my batter.  I used too much color each time.  The only time I was safe with the color was the parsley in the lye solution and a few other natural colorants.  Oxides, charcoal and titanium dioxide I have not figured out yet.


----------



## SunWolf

Deedles said:


> I have a dumb question. How much of this pre-mix do you use? Just enough to get the color you want? I recently mixed 1 tsp purple with 1 Tbl glycerine and used the whole thing in my batch of GMS and I'm getting blue bubbles. I wanted a dark color but not like this!



I just add a few drops of the pre-mix to the portion of batter I'm coloring, gently stir it in, if I like the color I'm done, if not I add a few more drops and repeat until I have the color I want.  After a few times, you get a pretty good idea how much of each color you need for how much soap batter...becomes second nature.


----------



## handavaka

Sonya-m said:


> I need to give pine tar a go - I have a friend I think it will help! Yours looks fab!
> 
> I cut my SMF challenge soap
> 
> View attachment 16023
> 
> View attachment 16024
> 
> View attachment 16025
> 
> 
> And in the shower this morning I finally used up a full bar of soap - had that many on the go at once!!


Thank you, Sonja-m! It is something that I like to keep on hand and is requested more and more. Love the look of your bars! They look like they would smell and feel great!


----------



## Deedles

TeresaT said:


> I haven't used it yet.  I am thinking that since I have it made up, I can just use a tiny disposable scoop or stir stick to get some out and mix it in my batter, just starting out with a little at a time until I get the color I want.  I've only used colors a few times and blended them with the oils from my batter.  I used too much color each time.  The only time I was safe with the color was the parsley in the lye solution and a few other natural colorants.  Oxides, charcoal and titanium dioxide I have not figured out yet.





SunWolf said:


> I just add a few drops of the pre-mix to the portion of batter I'm coloring, gently stir it in, if I like the color I'm done, if not I add a few more drops and repeat until I have the color I want.  After a few times, you get a pretty good idea how much of each color you need for how much soap batter...becomes second nature.



Thanks, Ladies! I'm going to try this on my next batch. Off to look for jars.


----------



## commoncenz

I brought a HEAVY cabinet out of the basement, up a hill, up onto my deck and into the kitchen. Then rearranged things in my kitchen before moving my soaping oils, utensils, tools and colorants into the cabinet. 

I wish my children read this forum so that I could make them feel guilty as they all mysteriously disappeared when I mentioned needing the cabinet brought up from the basement. Oh well, at least I earned a couple of things for my efforts: 1) the satisfaction of getting things organized and, 2) an aching back. lol


----------



## nogud247

I ordered a soap stamp today. Should be a fun new toy. Now to order mica.


----------



## DeeAnna

"...I wish my children read this forum so that I could make them feel guilty as they all mysteriously disappeared when I mentioned needing the cabinet brought up from the basement..."

I know the feeling!


----------



## TheDragonGirl

oosh, just put in a big supply order, I'm excited

and nervous, I'm trying out a new company for essential oils


----------



## handavaka

I made a batch of Pumpkin Spice CP.  I would have liked to have gotten this made a few weeks ago, but better late than never!


----------



## TeresaT

I am finally rebatching the third 50% SF batch of soap I accidentally made the beginning of the month.  It is in the pot now.  I might be able to pour it in an hour.


----------



## handavaka

Pumpkin Spice bars unmolded, cut, trimmed and stamped...ready to dry and cure. My house smells like November!


----------



## Viore

Yesterday I made soap with a friend, showing her how to mix and pour the batter and make a spoon swirl. She agreed that it gives you a mad scientist feeling! Today we cut the soap and I cleaned my soapy dishes.

And another friend just requested soap wedding favors! I've never done anything like this before, and I'm really excited but also really nervous. It's going to be a coffee scented soap, to go with her coffee-themed wedding.


----------



## not_ally

Viore, there is current thread here about coffee scents, apparently they are almost impossible to get w/o using a coffee FO, or v. spendy coffee EO's.  Maybe make sure your friend is OK with FOs - depending on the size of the wedding that might be a lot of favors, including for some people who might have FO sensitivities - before you embark.  

I just tag this b/c my sister is really sensitive to FO's, if she got a good whiff of one at the table it might give her a headache/migraine and stop her dancing like a crazed loon the way she usually does, and which we all find amusing to watch


----------



## nsmar4211

Made an uncented but colored batch with labcolors...nothing fancy but a plop and stir because a) I blended too long and b)I'm not that good yet. And yeaaaaaa those aren't kidding when they say they need to be gelled. After trying out a sample mica, I think I'm going to go with micas since I don't always gel.


----------



## TwystedPryncess

My awesome sauce fiance surprised me with two new curing racks.  I was tickled!


----------



## amd

TwystedPryncess said:


> My awesome sauce fiance surprised me with two new curing racks.  I was tickled!



Please post pics of your curing racks? I'm looking for a new system what I use now gets too heavy and falls down on the other racks.


----------



## handavaka

amd said:


> Please post pics of your curing racks? I'm looking for a new system what I use now gets too heavy and falls down on the other racks.



HI!  I am originally from South Dakota!  Lead, Deadwood, Spearfish and Sturgis are all my old stomping grounds!  Nice to see another from the Midwest!


----------



## CritterPoor

made a batch of soap for my husband yesterday, and today I did a batch for me.  Both were a much higher lard recipe than in the past, so I'm excited to see how they turn out.  

And ordered a bunch of new scents from NG


----------



## KoffeeKat

Ruthie said:


> Why, Yes, it does!  We couldn't make soap without the "stuff"!
> 
> I'm up early this morning wrapping soap for my first-in-ten-years commercial account.  Well, sorta.  I do sell to a local produce shop, but it is whatever I want to bring them.  This is for the coffee shop, and is specially blended with their coffee and grounds.  Twenty-four bars!  Not as big as the orders I used to do for a B&B when we lived in Texas, but still enough to have me excited!  I'll have all of them wrapped soon, but have to go get more printer ink to make my ingredient labels before I can deliver.



I was thinking of offering this for a local coffee supplier - and I thought I was being original.  

Just shows how hard it is to have a genuinely new idea in this world.  Someone else has usually done it already. :clap:

And worse, I just realised the post was 181 pages ago! :shock:


----------



## not_ally

KK, this does not seem like a bad thing, unless you are in the same community as Ruthie/competing for business.  Why not do it anyway, w/your local coffee places?  She was probably not the first person to think of it either, that is the reason this place is good, everyone shares ideas b/c it is not a zero-sum process, we all benefit.


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat

I made coffee/tea soap with high top and fragranced with coconut almond ginger fragrance ..... I hope it will look like coffee with whipped topping lol


----------



## commoncenz

Made Sodium Citrate using the method so generously shared with us by Galaxy. Feeling like I accomplished something ... lol


----------



## jules92207

Made my first vanilla test batch with four of my fragrances. I'm excited to see how they turn out. 

Also made another holiday soap, it won't make it for the holiday swap but it gave me one more try for the inverted stamp challenge. Unfortunately it was a bust and I ended up texturing the top to smooth out my mess.

Finally I made a new batch of vanilla clove and got my final inverted stamp accomplished for the challenge. Now I need to go read about making sodium citrate!


----------



## handavaka

This is an excellent example of "great minds think alike"


----------



## Viore

Today I cut the holiday scented bars I made last night. The green mica morphed to this dark grey / burgundy color. I'm glad the fragrance happened to smell like plums and pine trees so the color didn't ruin the look!

Very blurry photo, my apologies.


http://www.soapmakingforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## shunt2011

Not soapy but made 200 lip balms.  Now to label them.  No soapy stuff for awhile.  I do need to get some seasonal scents done for the holiday shows.


----------



## TVivian

I spent the last few days making seasonal soaps too! Even had time to make and edit a new video. Today I'm planning on filling all of my soap molds and making lotion ... And maybe if I type it here, I'll keep myself accountable to getting it done ha!


----------



## Sonya-m

No soap, made a nose/paw balm for my dog cos he has a crusty little nose


----------



## not_ally

Sonya, your dog is incredibly cute, I am glad he can look forward to a non-crusty nose.  I love Sharpei's, even their crankiness, it makes it more fun to win them over.


----------



## soapmage

I have been busy labeling soaps for the general store owner and taking product photos. Egads it takes forever lol!


----------



## not_ally

Mage, those are beautiful, I love the soaps and your labels!  I am glad you are back.


----------



## traderbren

I read a few posts, and got my soapjo back. I made a small batch of soap for my kids in Jammin' Rock Candy FO.

I also started a cart at NG for payday.


----------



## Stacyspy

Not all soapy, but packaged wax tarts, made tags for them, designed and printed gift certificates, and cut yesterday's batch of Blue Man lard soap.


----------



## Sonya-m

not_ally said:


> Sonya, your dog is incredibly cute, I am glad he can look forward to a non-crusty nose.  I love Sharpei's, even their crankiness, it makes it more fun to win them over.




He is very cute but then I am biased! Though there's no crankiness - he's an odd bod, always happy although he can be VERY stubborn!


----------



## not_ally

No, he is actually, objectively extremely cute.  I think *all* dogs are cute, really, but he is kind of an advertising doggie type (get him an agent!)  You are lucky, I only know two other Sharpei owners, and their babies really did require a bit of time to be won over, it seemed like their natural instinct was to say "go away and do not threaten my mama, strange lady."


----------



## amd

handavaka said:


> HI!  I am originally from South Dakota!  Lead, Deadwood, Spearfish and Sturgis are all my old stomping grounds!  Nice to see another from the Midwest!



Hi back at ya! I'm east river.


----------



## cmzaha

Managed to get another batch of Dragon's Blood with beer done tonight. Did one last night also. It is so blasted hot in my house I cannot even start to bring myself to soaping until night. It is still hot but better. Actually glad I did not make it to market today it would have been miserable. I need this hot weather to break so I can get caught up on stock. Still working on my 1k sample soaps. Only half way done at this point


----------



## amymisha

Packed some of my soap supplies up. We're moving over Labor Day weekend and have a crazy schedule up until move day. I'm not sure if I'll get to make soap until we unpack. I do know what boxes will be unpacked first!


----------



## traderbren

SoapMage, your soaps and labels are nice looking. I love the colors.


----------



## traderbren

So far today I have unmolded my soap from yesterday evening (small batch in my silicone individual bar mold), CAUGHT MY SOAP MOUSE!!!, and measured out ingredients for a loaf today while my kids are at MomMom's.


----------



## kumudini

Not today, but over the past week I have managed to soap a little, mostly because my house guest was excited when she learnt about my soaps and wanted some fruit flavored ones. So I master batched all 6 lbs of lye that I had and kept ready. Made a few bars each of CLV, BRV and Apricot honey. Also made some salt bars and some fruity flavored lip balms. She left this morning quite happy with a load of goodies.
We both really loved the CLV, I was surprised that there was no discoloration at all and turned out pretty. It's that very faint green one, they all have some bentonite clay in them.

Today, I'm making lotion bars.


----------



## not_ally

Those look great, K!  What CLV did you use?


----------



## kumudini

The AHRE sample, it smells like a yummy treat. I actually don't know what verbena smells like, but to my nose it's mostly coconut and lime.


----------



## not_ally

That is good that there is a lot of coconut so far, usually that fades really fast.  Verbena smells kind of like an green, herbal lemon, it is v. nice.  I really like the coconut-citrus-herb combo, although I have had problems finding a CLV that sticks well.


----------



## TwystedPryncess

Sunday I was going to do the wire challenge. I had the bright idea to soap at the boyfriend's house. (Never again.) After two trips to my house (because of course I'm going to forget something major--like my scale and my soaping pots and my container I mix my lye in) and the housework/yardwork/petwork that a day off entails, I didn't even get started until 10 p.m., sooooooo.....I just made a few 12 oz test batches will some of my fall fragrance testers.

They smell yummy, don't look all that amazing, but I got some playtime in. Wish I would have been able to get started earlier, but at least I got some done and we will have some nice fall scents to use in the fall! I have to finish the rest up sometime this week, and I bought more lard and some fresh goat's milk last night so that pushes me to do more this week for sure. 

The co-workers are all hooked, and are fast emptying out what little I have left on the racks, as I didn't soap at all for a month or two. It will give me a fine excuse to hit the fella up for a fat supply order though, seeing as how my racks will be empty, or filling them up will empty my stash, AND my birthday is coming up! Teeeeeee Heeeee!!! (insert twysted laugh heeeereeeee)


----------



## traderbren

Your soaps look lovely, Vkumundini!


----------



## traderbren

I unmolded and cut my loaf from yesterday. It was a high lard recipe, with a small addition of cocoa butter, and scented with NG's Cognac and Cubans (which I LOVE in my wax melts!). I tried spoon swirl, but for whatever reason it reminds me of a sushi roll... I'll attach a pic in a moment. 

Today is the last day before my one daughter goes back to school. I'm kicking around the idea of making a small batch of BRV (with very chocolatey smelling cocoa butter I had bought by accident) today after their Grandmom takes them for ice cream.


----------



## traderbren

Cognac and Cubans:


Jammin' Rock Candy from yesterday (was still a bit soft when unmolded)


----------



## cmzaha

Finally was able to get myself moving in this hot humid,weather we are having and poured After the Rain which is Big Sur and Dirt. Was to hoping to unmold it this morning but alas the humidy along with my pouring the main layer at emulsion is going to make me let it stay in the mold longer. Today in our continuing hot weather I am going to pour Cardamon Orange Beer soap. Wish I air conditioning in the full house and not in just one room we can close off from the rest of the house. Living in a south facing glass house in triple digit weather is quite miserable in the summer. Sorry I am rambling


----------



## Viore

Yesterday I made a second batch of kumquot soap, using a strained puree of kumquots from my grandma's tree. I also used the WSP fragrance My Main Squeeze, which has become my family's favorite scent. Only problem is I had forgotten to write down that this fragrance will rice the soap, so when I made this second batch of course it riced again. But everything is chilling in the mold, and I'll cut it this evening.


----------



## cmzaha

Viore said:


> Yesterday I made a second batch of kumquot soap, using a strained puree of kumquots from my grandma's tree. I also used the WSP fragrance My Main Squeeze, which has become my family's favorite scent. Only problem is I had forgotten to write down that this fragrance will rice the soap, so when I made this second batch of course it riced again. But everything is chilling in the mold, and I'll cut it this evening.


I know I read that My Main Squeeze from WSP rices, but I did not have any ricing problems with it. Will have to check my note, maybe it is a formula issue. I do soap 50/50 lye at room temp. It is an interesting fo


----------



## commoncenz

I finally gathered up the pieces of scrap wood I had laying around and built a mold. First time building one for me. Don't have a table saw or band saw, so I had to use a skill saw. Now, I can cut large pieces of wood straight, but seem to have a problem cutting smaller boards. SMH. It turned out looking like "FrankenMold", but it will hold my oils and has one pegged side to allow for easier unmolding of the soap. Tomorrow I will grab the plywood I have somewhere and make a top for it.

Edit: I guess a picture is called for. It's 13.5 x 9.5 x 4.5


----------



## traderbren

I think your Franken Mold looks great!


----------



## kchaystack

Whipped up a batch of soap for my brother and nephew.  Cognac and Cubans seemed to be the scent of the day.  Colored with Nurture mica and td.  This is a 40% lard soap.


----------



## Viore

beautiful top!


----------



## not_ally

Yes, K, that is really whispy and gorgeous.


----------



## gigisiguenza

I replenished some of the oils I was getting low on or out of. Once I have a sit down (worked today) I'm going to try my hand at another batch of soap. Need a break first though. Been going full tilt since this morning and I'm pooped.


----------



## Viore

Lavender soap is gelling in the oven! I tried an inverted stamp; we'll see what it looks like when I take it out tomorrow.


----------



## Sonya-m

That's a gorgeous top!!

I got this text from my cousin, he was a guinea pig for my first shave soap:

'Hey, finally got a shaving brush and used your shaving soap. It is amazing! Razor glides really well and skin felt great after, no shaving rash whatsoever! Best wet shave ive had! Thanks'

So satisfying when you get good feedback.


----------



## handavaka

Today I made 3 batches of my Coastal Calendula, Chamomile and Clay Detox Bar with Pacific Sea Salt


----------



## traderbren

Pretty soap and I love your stamp!


----------



## handavaka

traderbren said:


> Pretty soap and I love your stamp!


Thank you, traderbren!! Very nice of you!


----------



## traderbren

Today I made a high lard batch of Deadly Weapon scent. I tried to swirl, but trace was too thick. Hubs wanted to see if he could get deeper swirls, so used a knife in part of it vs. my chopstick. My pretty top was messed up, and I'll have to wait to see if it worked tomorrow when I cut it. At least I love the scent, and I don't sell so it's all for me, or friends and family who don't care what it looks like.


----------



## hlee

I made another batch with pumpkin , honey, and an almond fragrance and a batch of Blackberry sage. My blackberry color turned pink though.


----------



## Dahila

Does fill up Cosmetic Notification form ,  counts? )


----------



## Stacyspy

Ever tried to put 10 lbs. of sugar in a 5 lb. bag?
I, in an epic blond moment, wanted to make a 3 lb. batch, and accidentally pulled a 6 lb. recipe...and didn't realize it until I couldn't fit it in the 3 lb. mold. Thankfully I had a lined mold on hand, so tragedy was averted, however, I think my entire neighborhood will steer clear of me and my mouth for a while...lol


----------



## TheDragonGirl

Got a haul  in today! A little disappointed by one of the EOs because it smells like solvents and I might have to return it, but otherwise pretty happy with everything


----------



## Momsta5

Smelled and weighed my latest CP effort. Really, really love how it smells. Used an FO sample of Pure Honey from Brambleberry and blended with Litsea.


----------



## makes_scents

Made this - I would call it Coconut Latte with Oatmeal


----------



## amymisha

Packed up the rest of my soap making supplies. Sob. Moving in one week! They will be first unpacked. I just realized there's no way I could get any soap made this week.


----------



## shunt2011

Made 60 sugar scrubs and wrapped 100 bars of soap. Now getting ready to label all the goodies. Getting ready for a large show next weekend.


----------



## IrishLass

Inspired by Susie's high% lard thread, I made an experimental batch of soap with a high % of lard. I'll be unmolding it later today.


IrishLass


----------



## nsmar4211

Tried 1lb with a sample FO from aztec, smelled a lot like perfume (barn wood) so I'm really curious how it cures. Also did a 2lb batch of mango madness from essential depot which I know accelerates like crazy (was using up what I had). From the looks of it, I might be rebatching that one. We'll see in the morning!

Update: Bleh, aztec scent not right. Emailed them.  Mango madness....yea...1/4" of oil on top 10 minutes after molding. Decided against waiting, micro'd it to heat it up, stick blended everything back together, crockpotted for about 15 minutes until it looked like vaseline and plopped it back into the mold.


----------



## spenny92

I tried a drop swirl with a new FO (Lychee and Black Tea) but it looks pretty ugly from the top. Hopefully it will look okay when cut! I also made another batch of lavender and goat's milk.

Far too excited for lots of soapy supplies getting delivered this week!


----------



## snappyllama

i made some bars for my husband, and he even requested two different colors. I think I may have finally converted him to the color side!


----------



## commoncenz

I went to a family reunion with packaged and labeled "gift bars" in hand. Passed them out with some trepidation as these were the first time I have given bars to anyone other than immediate family (uncle, sons, daughter) and a few close friends. Everyone marveled at the smell and the neighbors came over to try to get me to sell them some. I gave them a bar too.

All in all, a rewarding experience due to the positive response since my family can be a bit brutally blunt in letting you know if they don't like something.


----------



## Dahila

I made a Sodium Citrate today )


----------



## Viore

Ordered the FOs for the coffee soap wedding favors! I'm testing three fragrances from WSP: Coffee bean, Fresh Brewed Coffee, and Coffee Mocha (or something like that). Can't wait to make up small batches of the soap and have my friend judge them!


----------



## nsmar4211

Tried out two more scents that I got as testers from aztec. One was workable and smells decent, one was holy moley accelerating and I don't think I'll CP that one if I like it after cure again! Rearranged my makeshift area in the garage onto a six foot table so I feel less...well...makeshift. Washed the dishes (soap and human) and am looking at the todo list!


----------



## Dahila

Rose kaolin and buttermilk , trying to make some swirls)


----------



## Chay

Spent the day staining the new shelving units for my store.


----------



## handavaka

Today I found a Kitchen Aid 10 sp. mixer on Craigslist for $70...brand new!  Love it! Bought specifically for soaping-like activities that occur around this place.  Feeling GIDDY!!:clap:


----------



## dalewaite48

*New Goat Milk Soap*

I made a new recipe called Lemon Verbena goat milk soap.  It turned out a beautiful shade of yellow.  Hope it looks that good when I take out of the freezer in the morning.


----------



## gigisiguenza

Tried my hand at the striped bar. Not sure it came out as intended, the batter felt thicker than I wanted it to be, but we will see once it's ready to be cut. I'm waiting for it to set up enough to try the inverted stamping from the challenge


----------



## TheDragonGirl

I made some frankincense and myrrh soap with the EOs and myrrh resin, and gold mica lines  Not sure what I think of the scent of it yet, but it sure is pretty


----------



## shunt2011

Labeled and shrink wrapped 250 lip balms, labeled my soaps yesterday and now I need to label my sugar scrubs tonight after work.


----------



## Sonya-m

So jealous of everyone soaping right now - I've an exam in less than 2 weeks which means no soaping until after that! 

I've just ordered 7 new FOs though for when I can soap!


----------



## commoncenz

Attempted to make another mold. This time a tall & Skinny mold made from the remnants of an weathered storage shed.

ETA: Actually made this yesterday, but didn't get a chance to post it.


----------



## TheDragonGirl

Just soaped with lavender
yep still allergic
the sneezing and itching means I'm heading for the antihistamine XD


----------



## kumudini

I tidied up the big mess that my soaping area was, did my soap dishes. Ready for soaping tomorrow.


----------



## handavaka

I think it is awesome that you are repurposing materials for your soaping adventures! Very consciously responsible! KUDOS!! 


commoncenz said:


> Attempted to make another mold. This time a tall & Skinny mold made from the remnants of an weathered storage shed.
> 
> ETA: Actually made this yesterday, but didn't get a chance to post it.


----------



## TeresaT

Tonight I washed a couple of pots from my last soap adventure.  Yesterday, I spent a long time organizing all of my soaping supplies and cleaning the soaping stuff from the previous batch.  I also put my goat milk into ice cube trays.  Tonight, I will split the 2# batched oils into 1# batches so I can test the FOs I got from WSP during their sale.  I think I'll take the goat milk out of the trays and put them in a freezer bag.  I have a can of coconut milk I need to freeze.


----------



## Momsta5

commoncenz said:


> Attempted to make another mold. This time a tall & Skinny mold made from the remnants of an weathered storage shed.
> 
> ETA: Actually made this yesterday, but didn't get a chance to post it.



Awesome! Have you made a slab mold style yet?


----------



## Momsta5

Today I talked soap with a terrific person, planned my first lard based soap with micas and a swirl, downloaded a plan for a laser cut 
soap mold.


----------



## commoncenz

handavaka said:


> I think it is awesome that you are repurposing materials for your soaping adventures! Very consciously responsible! KUDOS!!



Molds can get pretty expensive. And I live in the country where there's usually some type of scrap wood either at my house, a neighbor's or a friend's. No sense letting all that good wood rot or get burned in the burn pile.


----------



## commoncenz

Momsta5 said:


> Awesome! Have you made a slab mold style yet?



That was my first attempt. Pics are a few posts back. Can't wait to try them both out. But, it was a busy weekend and so far the week hasn't cut me any slack either. lol


----------



## dillsandwitch

Made 2 log moulds from the wood thats been sitting on the garage floor for a month. Also put together my new curing rack the other day. now I need to be making some soaps to fill it all up.


----------



## kumudini

I made liquid soap for the first time using glycerin method as detailed by IL in that awesome thread. Got done hand stirring about an hour ago, now patiently waiting for it to become a paste.
I still have to soap with my cold brew coffee, but I've been putting it off for fear of the unknown, the unknown stink that is, that everyone talked about.


----------



## DeeAnna

Made more shave soap following hints and suggestions shared by The Efficacious Gent (thank you, Craig!) It turned an unexpected caramel color that I have to troubleshoot but otherwise it is pretty nice stuff ... good cushion, dense lather, easy lathering. It should be even better after a good cure.


----------



## amd

Labeled my 3 layer coffee bars, unmolded and cut my calendula bars and made a batch of coconut milk scented with Pink Musk. Oh and I approved the bf's latest plans for a better drying rack.


----------



## makes_scents

I made a tweaked version of my first ever batch to up the conditioning and hopefully and colored with in 3 shades using one oxide colorant. I also made my first batch of castile...boy did it take forever to trace and then poured it into a Pringles can. Now I am out of supplies.


----------



## TwystedPryncess

My fridge freezes and quits about every 2 months,  randomly.  Luckily unplugging it overnight fixes it,  but I had just bought some goat's milk (I did get 5 bars out of that) and some cow's milk to soap with (among other uses for cow's,  but still) when the fridge decided to act out.  Spent an hour tossing refrigerated 
soap (and other supplies).  At least now I know I'm good to buy stuff for a couple months!


----------



## dillsandwitch

TwystedPryncess said:


> My fridge freezes and quits about every 2 months,  randomly.  Luckily unplugging it overnight fixes it,  but I had just bought some goat's milk (I did get 5 bars out of that) and some cow's milk to soap with (among other uses for cow's,  but still) when the fridge decided to act out.  Spent an hour tossing refrigerated
> soap (and other supplies).  At least now I know I'm good to buy stuff for a couple months!



Is it a samsung fridge by any chance? My old fridge used to fo the same thing. It got to the point where it was only a few days between events.


----------



## TwystedPryncess

It's a Frigidaire. Guess I better start putting dollars back!


----------



## dillsandwitch

double post. sorry. stupid phone


----------



## CritterPoor

I stopped at a craft show over the weekend and picked up a handmade "berry bowl."  Basically, it looks like a small colander, but only has holes on the bottom.  This particular potter also makes little plates to put under the bowls so that after rinsing your berries, they can drain that last little bit of water out without getting a counter top, or lap, all wet.


I put soap in it


----------



## jules92207

CritterPoor said:


> I stopped at a craft show over the weekend and picked up a handmade "berry bowl."  Basically, it looks like a small colander, but only has holes on the bottom.  This particular potter also makes little plates to put under the bowls so that after rinsing your berries, they can drain that last little bit of water out without getting a counter top, or lap, all wet.
> 
> 
> I put soap in it



Now THAT is awesome!


----------



## kumudini

Woohoo, I finally used my PVC pipe mold today, made my tea tree lavender cold process soap. A huge, 4 lb oil batch. Tomorrow this time, I cut. I also diluted my LS paste that I made yesterday, came out pretty clear.


----------



## skayc1

Yesterday i made some embeds with an upcoming soap, today I ordered a bunch of soap supplies! I'll be making the soap these embeds are for on Friday or Saturday.


----------



## traderbren

I put away most of my order from that dreaded NG place :wink: and weighed out oils this morning before storytime at the library. After dinner, I got to soaping. I wanted to play with color in discoloring FOs, and the Innocence FO I ordered allegedly discolors. I added the mica to the lye water, colored the whole batch, and pulled some out before adding my FO. Had I read the challenge thread before I did this, I would have left some uncolored with just FO as well. Oh darn. I guess I need to make more soap.


----------



## TheDragonGirl

Another try with peppermint soaps tonight- I both did not spill any this time, and got a much truer red, I believe


----------



## dillsandwitch

TwystedPryncess said:


> It's a Frigidaire. Guess I better start putting dollars back!




Yeah sorry but they are pretty much on the down and out when they start doing that. 

I read somewhere on the Internet (it must be true hahahaha) that some manufacturers build in a fault so that the appliance fails after so many hours of use and therefore the customer needs to buy a new one every few years.


----------



## traderbren

I unmolded and cut my loaf from yesterday. The discoloring section mixed with the purple didn't *quite* look like I expected it to, but that will probably change during cure. 

My daughter loves the way it looks now, though.


----------



## not_ally

traderbren said:


> My daughter loves the way it looks now, though.
> View attachment 16285



I do, too!  This is going to be a good one on how the DFO works.


----------



## Stacyspy

I broke the rules...and I liked it (so far )...lol...
Somehow, I ran out of purple colors ( Honestly, how could that've happened?!? )...All I had was some leftover MP color blocks from WSP.
Since I was doing HP, I figured, why not?  And it worked! Turned out beautifully so far. 
Now I actually have muscadine grape soap that has purple ITP swirls without spending MORE money...lol


----------



## Sonya-m

I finally purchased a small square mould for test batches


----------



## IrishLass

Made a batch of Salty Sailor with soapy sea shell and pearl embeds.


----------



## TwystedPryncess

dillsandwitch said:


> Yeah sorry but they are pretty much on the down and out when they start doing that.
> 
> I read somewhere on the Internet (it must be true hahahaha) that some manufacturers build in a fault so that the appliance fails after so many hours of use and therefore the customer needs to buy a new one every few years.



I can surely believe that. I had an Alienware PC that fritzed almost to the day after the warranty expired. We all know how pricey those babies are. It was a beauty while she lasted, for sure, but that cinched it so I'll never buy one again. For my birthday last year, my fella bought me a refurb laptop and it's been a dream at 1/10 the cost of that AW.

I'm researching what discoloring FO's I have in the cabinet today! YIPEE!! Our hours got cut at work next week, which means I can soap this evening and plan to clean next week extra!

Normally, I tend to research and try to buy 'behaving' FO's, but I think I have one or two in there that will do the trick, and I only need one....


----------



## aprice522

I made my first 800 gram Lard/CO 50/50 with -.05SF for laundry soap today.

BOY--that sucker got hot!

I do the lazy no temp thing...   I only partly melted the oils and let the lye finish it off.  I really like using this style.

But I checked it and the top had split so I left the top uncovered to breathe---and it was in a silicon loaf pan, just sitting in a cardboard box with a cardboard flap covering the top.  I bought all the other ingredients today to add to the soap once I grate it.  Guess tomorrow is a movie/soap grating nite!  

Then this evening I whipped up a batch of 75 lard/5castor/5 cocoa butter/15co and added an EO mixture of a fresh piney scent (I concocted from a FO description I found somewhere).  I used Aloe for full liquid and some silk and added TD and green mica.  Of course the only green I had was a mystery sample pack and it was a spring green, but alas, it had to do.  I have to practice with the micas before I am gonna actually spend on the bigger sizes.

I kinda went crazy today because I hadn't been able to soap for a few weeks due to lack of supplies.  I just bit the bullet and got the soapers supplies (columbus foods?) 50#s of lard and some organic cocoa butter (xmas butters) and avocado oil.  The order CAME the very next day!  WOW.


----------



## shunt2011

Sitting with my parents finishing organizing everything for my show this weekend. It's raining cats and dogs hope it stops by tomorrow.


----------



## spenny92

I made my first shampoo bar - with a HUGE thanks to the super-informative and generally bloody wonderful thread of Genny's! I'm so excited to try it. I've used shampoo bars before and hated them, so fingers crossed I'll like these ones.

I also ordered from an Australian company that sell LUSH dupe FOs - the shipping was expensive to NZ, but it was a belated birthday treat and I've been lusting over them for months. That order arrived today, and I am so, so, SO excited to play. They literally all smell identical to the real LUSH scents - apart from The Comforter/Comfort Zone. That bubble bar was one of my all time fave LUSH products, so I'm kinda disappointed with the FO - OOB, at least. Maybe it will soap nicer.


----------



## dillsandwitch

spenny92 said:


> I also ordered from an Australian company that sell LUSH dupe FOs


 Which Company if you dont mind sharing?



I made some a black raspberry & vanilla soap in my new wood mould and it overheated within an hour of going in there. big crack right along the top. I tried to smoosh it back together (there goes my nice top) and put it into the freezer. Thank god I did a clean and organise of it last week so there was room in there. I'm hoping it will still turn out okay


----------



## spenny92

dillsandwitch said:


> Which Company if you dont mind sharing?
> 
> 
> 
> I made some a black raspberry & vanilla soap in my new wood mould and it overheated within an hour of going in there. big crack right along the top. I tried to smoosh it back together (there goes my nice top) and put it into the freezer. Thank god I did a clean and organise of it last week so there was room in there. I'm hoping it will still turn out okay



Big Tree Supplies - they have so many, they're awesome!


----------



## not_ally

I know that Americans are lucky to have to have so many soaping options, but I do come across posts like this that make me wish I could order from far away w/shipping killing me.  Also kiwi company soap molds, they always have molds that are exactly what I want, but shipping would be prohibitive.


----------



## Sonya-m

What happened to the 'can glitter be used in natural soap' thread from yesterday??


----------



## amd

Cut my "failure" green tea soap. Possibly saved it somewhat when I added French Green Clay at trace? Where exposed to air it has turned lovely green. Yesterday when I unmolded it only top was green. This morning when I cut it sides and bottom were green. Inside was still a "lovely" brown :/ Will see what cut sides look like when I get home. (I have never used green tea before, but I have used FG clay for green color, so not sure if the color change is normal for green tea or because of the clay.) 

Did some research into Castile soap, HP, and how to rebatch soap scraps [separate projects, I promise]. (Side note: Searched several times through the forum for good directions on how to rebatch, but never found anything specific enough for my engineer brain, turned to Google for that.)


----------



## nsmar4211

Packed up to cure some unscented/uncolored bars....and poured some 100% cocoonut oils into a new mold. My figuring isn't coming out right, apparently my soap is MUCH heavier than the water I was using to figure out how much the molds hold. So I'm three bars short from what I aimed for. Figure I'll weigh after unmolding and then weigh in a month and THEN I'll be able to get my batch sizes right! Now to order some more coconut oil....


----------



## handavaka

Today I shipped out three small orders...gave away 2 sample bottles of Hemp Lotion to an office, started an olive leaf extract from my own olive trees, trolled (not really...just browsed)  around some unique soaper's sites and sterilized some equipment. Thinking about making more Nudie Bar Soap..for some reason, I'm selling a lot of this one.


----------



## handavaka

nsmar4211 said:


> Packed up to cure some unscented/uncolored bars....and poured some 100% cocoonut oils into a new mold. My figuring isn't coming out right, apparently my soap is MUCH heavier than the water I was using to figure out how much the molds hold. So I'm three bars short from what I aimed for. Figure I'll weigh after unmolding and then weigh in a month and THEN I'll be able to get my batch sizes right! Now to order some more coconut oil....


Hi, nsmar4211! There is a formula for calculating soap formula weight for the size of your molds. I can send the info, if you haven't already been inundated with help already!


----------



## dillsandwitch

spenny92 said:


> Big Tree Supplies - they have so many, they're awesome!



Will have to have a better look at them. I have looked briefly but i dont like how the website is laid out.


----------



## rparrny

Decided to try my hand at a pencil line today.  Used a dark but bright blue, a lighter blue and white, penciled with gold mica.  I forgot to spray with ETOH...hope that isn't a deal killer.  I wanted the soap at medium trace for bulky irregular lines...it got a little thicker than I wanted and I'm hoping there aren't a lot of air bubbles.  Used EOs, lavender and ylang ylang 3:1 smells like fruit loops meets Eliza Dolittle...we'll see once it cures...I don't hate it right now just not sure about it.  Oh and I tried adding sugar to my lye...it formed a crust that floated on the top, I ended up straining it out.  What did I do wrong?


----------



## Momsta5

Working on a new recipe, thinking about going to Lowe's to get some wood for a slab mold. Weighed my curing soap and enjoyed a good, long sniff of it.


----------



## Sonya-m

My new FOs arrived!!


----------



## dillsandwitch

made Dragons blood soap in the new mould. Currently has a fan on it as it was getting hot. Not too sure if I like these moulds yet.... Ordered some Fos from Big tree supplies. Still dont like the website. Probably gonna go order some more Fos from another site too.


----------



## rparrny

Derpina Bubbles said:


> .  Cleaning up because the Mother-In-Law is coming to stay. She will be doing her not so subtle inspection. Kill. Me. Now.


Oh I am so sorry...
My mother in law died at a very young age so it wasn't ever an issue but my best friend is going through this right now...she comes over to vent, cry and sometimes she spends the night so that she isn't arrested for elder abuse or murder...lol.
I feel the worst for her poor husband, who is torn between the two women he loves most...


----------



## TwystedPryncess

rparrny said:


> Decided to try my hand at a pencil line today.  Used a dark but bright blue, a lighter blue and white, penciled with gold mica.  I forgot to spray with ETOH...hope that isn't a deal killer.  I wanted the soap at medium trace for bulky irregular lines...it got a little thicker than I wanted and I'm hoping there aren't a lot of air bubbles.  Used EOs, lavender and ylang ylang 3:1 smells like fruit loops meets Eliza Dolittle...we'll see once it cures...I don't hate it right now just not sure about it.  Oh and I tried adding sugar to my lye...it formed a crust that floated on the top, I ended up straining it out.  What did I do wrong?



Can't help with the sugar in the lye. I haven't got that far yet.  I do really really good to remember to spray with the rubbing alcohol when needed (EOTH).  That being said,  you should be okay if your line was pretty thin.  Or hopefully!  When I did my last (first) mica line my batter was a touch thicker than I wanted because I was aiming at an even pour (one day!) but lo and behold guess who forgot to spray her soap for her mica line?  Memememeee.  I was sweating it pretty bad.  Although now I don't really feel like you can even see the dern line.  I have pics posted of it somewhere around here.


----------



## Misschief

Chamomile Almond Face soap by Ev Skae, on Flickr

I made this yesterday, before going to work. This morning, once Sleeping Beauty (aka my 12 y.o. granddaughter) wakes up and has breakfast, we'll cut it in to bars. It's from Anne Watson's recipe, Almond Facial Soap, scented with chamomile and coloured pink and purple, her Highness' fave two colours. I might even sprinkle some opalescent glitter on the top as it's still a bit sticky (the top, not the soap).


----------



## rparrny

TwystedPryncess said:


> That being said,  you should be okay if your line was pretty thin.


Well, I _think _it was thin enough but being my first time...who knows?  If it's a bust I can always grate it up and use for confetti...betcha that would be really pretty.


----------



## dbloomingdale

This month we celebrate my two sister in laws birthday and my niece's (by marriage)birthday. So, it has been gift making mode for me.   Yesterday I made an mp layered soap...green, lavender and white, with lavender eo and rosemary eo, alternating the scents with the different layers.  Today I am handcrafting some shower gel to coordinate, and if someone responds to my other post for help with a knock off of poo pourri, I will be making some of that as well....  If I am inspired, I will make some lavender/rosemary cp....just so I can smell it throughout my house all day....:clap:


----------



## TwystedPryncess

I am trying to cut some soap curls off a small melt and pour bar I made.  Although the babies are acting like they haven't had any love in 5 years.  Every time I set the peeler on to the soap,  Frodo head butts my hand and purrs.  Liberty insists on peeking by putting her sweet little polydactyl paws on my left side of my lap,  raring up and then 'patting' my leg and chirping (she never meows).  Solomon just rares up on the right side,  tries to jump up in my lap because he thinks he is a chihuahua and not a pit bull,  knocking the whole conglomeration over sideways.  Sigh.


----------



## nsmar4211

rparrny - I messed up with the sugar too because you have to add it to the water *BEFORE* you add your lye and stir the heck out of it until it dissolves. I did it right once, second time wrong and had to fish the sugar blob out of the hot lye which I DO NOT recommend. So, it goes water...SUGAR...then lye . 


Made a 1lb test batch of an oatmeal and honey version of my current recipe....did not expect it to turn bright orange! I thought milk turned bright orange not honey....keeping an eye on it but it doesn't seem to be heating (no milk in my recipe). Started to unmold my 100% coconut bars but they are sticking a tad to the silicone mold so I'll try again late tonight. 

Received 5 more samples from Aztec, some of them are yummy out of bottle and I hope they dont morph (but I bet they do). Will test this week.


----------



## IrishLass

Made a sample batch of Rustic Escentual's Tuscan Fields FO using Isg's tallow recipe that she posted in one of the recent tallow threads. All behaved very nicely.


IrishLass


----------



## CTAnton

it's a low humidity day here so I got my *** in gear and packaged all my botanicals away...bulky ones like the comfrey and the mugwort went through the food processor..the comfrey made a nice powder while the mugwort resembles wool...here's the list:
comfrey leaf
mugwort leaf
red amaranth leaf
red shiso or perilla
purple basil
thyme
tansy..leaf and flowers
there's some huge plantain in the lawn looking post Chernobyl...that's last on my list...maybe I'll dig it up later...


----------



## handavaka

Today I plan to make a rosemary extract. I don't drink alcohol, nor do I ever buy alcohol myself, but last night I bought a cheap bottle of 40 proof vodka ($5) and felt incredibly awkward doing so. I usually hit my husband up for that when needed. I got a request from an impressively  bearded friend for beard pomade....mmmm, a nice eucalyptus/tea tree/ lavender EO with Chamomile infused oils and beeswax come to mind for a fresh smelling, soothing hairy face-beast.


----------



## Dahila

Made it today,   scented with lemongrass and green tea from Candora, beautiful fragrance and not acceleration no discoloration


----------



## rparrny

lovely


----------



## Viore

Tried a new FO (WSP's "Love Spell" dupe) and I LOVE the scent! Very peach & orangey, and supposedly there's cherry blossom and white jasmine in there too. I can't smell floral notes, so I'm just happy with the fruity scent I do smell. For this soap I tried a spoon swirl, we'll see how that turns out when I cut it in 12ish hours.

Also, I went to the local Smart & Final and they sell 50 lbs of lard or beef tallow shortening! I really wanted the lard because it was cheaper by $10 but they were all out. I"ll have to return in a few weeks and see if it's in stock again =)


----------



## rparrny

Well my pencil line was definitely not too thick...unfortunately you can barely see it.  Not thrilled with the flow of the lines but that would be the fault of my trace setting so fast, I wanted something with more fluid lines...
I'm okay with the colors but I think I could do better...I like the darker blue but it doesn't quite mesh with the lighter blue even though it's the same mica in the white TD.  Some air bubbles but not too many, again too thick a trace.  The scent is growing on me and I think it will mellow a bit more yet.  Not sure if I consider this gift giving quality but it was fun to try it out.


----------



## not_ally

Now see, I really *like* the jaggedness of the lines, it makes the soap look like kind of a cool mountainscape.  Part of the top looks kind of translucent, did you use MP?  Very pretty all round.


----------



## Misschief

rparrny said:


> Not sure if I consider this gift giving quality but it was fun to try it out.



Are you kidding? That's gorgeous!


----------



## rparrny

not_ally said:


> Now see, I really *like* the jaggedness of the lines, it makes the soap look like kind of a cool mountainscape.  Part of the top looks kind of translucent, did you use MP?  Very pretty all round.


No this was CP with white TD.  For a first attempt I'm happy with it, just not what I thought it would be...but then again what is...
Thank you for the compliment


----------



## rparrny

Misschief said:


> Are you kidding? That's gorgeous!


 

Okay, maybe I'll give to the people I don't like that much  :lolno:

Thank you


----------



## Misschief

rparrny said:


> Okay, maybe I'll give to the people I don't like that much  :lolno:



LOL That reminds me of a friend who asked once if she could have the greeting cards I threw away because even the things I didn't think were good enough were completely beyond her capabilities. I said no... garbage was garbage.

Honestly, I think those soaps are beautiful. I'd be more than happy to receive a soap like that. I think it would live on permanent display in my bathroom and heaven help anyone who dared to use it! (I am not usually given to such displays of appreciation, btw.)


----------



## rparrny

Misschief said:


> (I am not usually given to such displays of appreciation, btw.)


Well then I will take that as the huge compliment it was meant as and I will consider giving to people I actually like....
Dying to start stamping it with gold mica, but I told myself I can't play until I clean up the baby meltdown my grandson made yesterday...


----------



## rparrny

Cleaned up the baby meltdown from my grandson and started playing with my new stamps...


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat

That's very pretty pretty!! Love that 

I cut my pumice soap and made shae butter and cocoa butter soaps....tonight I'm making a 100% coconut oil soap.


----------



## Wyredgirl

Just got done molding my loaf of spa/salt bars....yay I can cut soon...more exciting was the fact that I used my new mold!!!


----------



## IrishLass

Goodness, rparrmy- your soap looks spectacular! If that were mine, I would consider that an awesome day of soaping (I love jagged pencil lines)! 

I cut my fully-gelled, sample tallow soap that I made using Isg's recipe and RE's Tuscan Field's FO. I also used Nurture's Purple Vibrance mica for the very first time, and all I can say is, 'Wow'! The color came out looking just like the color of the little sample soap shown on Nurture's site. After I unmolded & cut, I beveled with my Kakuri radial plane and then stamped it with my MilkyWay Thistle stamp (if the pic doesn't show up, just hit the 'refresh' button): 







IrishLass


----------



## jules92207

Wow, so many gorgeous soaps today.

I have been really busy lately and haven't been soaping much, plus my house had been neglected so long I spent the last couple weekends trying to clean my pig sty. 

Today I made up for lost time and make Market Peach from WSP, a second batch of vanilla testers, and my first test batch for wedding favors for my cousin. Its my first wedding request so I'm really excited  about it, I made a full batch but poured two guest size for my cousin to decide if she likes the size and colors.

It was a good day!


----------



## rparrny

IrishLass said:


> Goodness, rparrmy- your soap looks spectacular! If that were mine, I would consider that an awesome day of soaping (I love jagged pencil lines)!
> 
> I cut my fully-gelled, sample tallow soap that I made using Isg's recipe and RE's Tuscan Field's FO. I also used Nurture's Purple Vibrance mica for the very first time, and all I can say is, 'Wow'! The color came out looking just like the color of the little sample soap shown on Nurture's site. After I unmolded & cut, I beveled with my Kakuri radial plane and then stamped it with my MilkyWay Thistle stamp (if the pic doesn't show up, just hit the 'refresh' button):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IrishLass


How pretty! I love the color and the design on the side makes it!


----------



## rparrny

jules92207 said:


> Wow, so many gorgeous soaps today.
> 
> I have been really busy lately and haven't been soaping much, plus my house had been neglected so long I spent the last couple weekends trying to clean my pig sty.
> 
> Today I made up for lost time and make Market Peach from WSP, a second batch of vanilla testers, and my first test batch for wedding favors for my cousin. Its my first wedding request so I'm really excited  about it, I made a full batch but poured two guest size for my cousin to decide if she likes the size and colors.
> 
> It was a good day!


So pretty, the colors are literally heavenly!


----------



## snappyllama

I made the embeds for my Halloween cupcakes and calendula tea for my pine tar soap.  I'm having an all-soaping-day tomorrow! I also made my fifth batch of bath bombs in two days (that's a lot for me).  My company all wanted to take some home with them. My kitchen smells so strangely amazing... I've got the box of Winter Swap goodies wafting December scents combined with Bamboo Lotus, Fig, Vanilla Milk, Cedar Lime, Very Sexy Men's dupe and Chocolate.


----------



## amd

Making my first HP batch. Then the bf and all 6 kids are going to the zoo.


----------



## Consuela

HELLO!!! *Waves*

Been a while, missed you all and the soapy conversations!
Baby is 8 months now, and I'm trying a little bit at a time, to get back into my Soap Room.

Work in progress. 

Yesterday I made Dead Sea Mud Salt Bars - with dead sea mud & dead sea salt..  HAD to make a salt bar. So I could cut it right away - because I'm impatient like that....And.....I needed that....instant gratification. You know what I mean. Of _course_ you do. 

Today? I get to shop for ingredients. YAY.


----------



## Consuela

CritterPoor said:


> I stopped at a craft show over the weekend and picked up a handmade "berry bowl."  Basically, it looks like a small colander, but only has holes on the bottom.  This particular potter also makes little plates to put under the bowls so that after rinsing your berries, they can drain that last little bit of water out without getting a counter top, or lap, all wet.
> 
> 
> I put soap in it




That was MADE to be a Soap Dish! I would have done the same  Nice find!


----------



## Dahila

I've  cut it


----------



## rparrny

You _know_ that after the success with the black and white I was gonna have to try again...
This batch looked at the right trace when I poured but it seemed thinner when I made the design...hope I did enough of the SB :eh:  When I went to get the air bubbles out of the loaf the green got runny on the sides.  Luckily the sides will be the ends so maybe I can just cut it off.
No lye drama with the sugar this time...
Eucalyptus and Spearmint


----------



## Sonya-m

IrishLass - that purple is stunning!!!


----------



## Sonya-m

I so want to soap - I can't remember the last time I did

My life is just revision for my exam on Friday but guess what I will be doing Friday afternoon!?!


----------



## CTAnton

Irish Lass...did you make that double bevel with your plane? Jeez...you should do a tutorial on planing hon!
Soapon!!


----------



## rparrny

IrishLass said:


> Goodness, rparrmy- your soap looks spectacular! If that were mine, I would consider that an awesome day of soaping (I love jagged pencil lines)!
> 
> I cut my fully-gelled, sample tallow soap that I made using Isg's recipe and RE's Tuscan Field's FO. I also used Nurture's Purple Vibrance mica for the very first time, and all I can say is, 'Wow'! The color came out looking just like the color of the little sample soap shown on Nurture's site. After I unmolded & cut, I beveled with my Kakuri radial plane and then stamped it with my MilkyWay Thistle stamp (if the pic doesn't show up, just hit the 'refresh' button):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IrishLass


The first time I saw this I spent more time oogling at the soap then reading the post...am I reading this right???  Was this a loaf soap and not a mold???  If so HOW did you get the sides and borders to look like that???


----------



## shunt2011

IL that is some beautiful soap!!!


----------



## dibbles

IL, beautiful soap, beautiful color and I have some serious planer envy going on.


----------



## Dana89

Well even though I am not entering the September challenge (I love you soapers but your soaps make my soaps want to fling themselves off of a bridge), I still wanted to play. So I took the challenge for myself.
I had some BB Almond Cybilla. I meant to get BBs regular almond because it doesn't discolor and I needed ideas. So I added a little bit of Cherry FO to the Almond Cybilla FO and made a layered soap. This FO is perfect for that because it is so strong, there is know way anyone will notice that the top layer is not scented.
The bottom layer has no color and I am waiting for it to turn brown. I just cut it today. The top layer is white with red swirled on top. Perfect red/brown/white for Cherry Almond FO.
Ok umm Sorry about the puppy, her name is Evy. We adopted her 2 weeks ago and I have been taking pics like a new mom. The first pic I uploaded by accident, so I thought why not upload a pic of her sweet little face.
I will post more pics (of the soap, I won't bore you with my dog again I promise) when it turns brown.


----------



## jules92207

Dana that's gorgeous! I can't wait to see how it turns out once it browns. I don't see why your soaps would suddenly commit suicide, they are way better looking than mine!

Btw - love the puppy pictures!!!


----------



## Dana89

Thanks so much Jules. I just have seen some super talented, artistic people on this thread. I have never been very artistic. You will see when the others throw their soaps in for the challenge. They will be amazing.


----------



## IrishLass

Thank you guys! 



			
				CTanton said:
			
		

> Irish Lass...did you make that double bevel with your plane? Jeez...you should do a tutorial on planing hon!
> Soapon!!


 
Yes, I did! I love my plane! 

 The type of plane I have is actually a Japanese handheld woodworking tool made by Kakuri called a radius plane or a round molding plane. I bought it about 8 years ago or so from LotionCrafters of all places, but alas, they no longer sell it. But good news- it looks like Lee's Valley Tools in Canada sells it: 
http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=41232&cat=1,41182 and there's also a place in Australia that sells it: http://www.japanesetools.com.au/collections/planes/products/kakuri-round-molding-plane 

It's an awesome, sturdy tool and is built to last seemingly forever. It's made out of solid white oak- the same wood Old Ironsides was/is made of, and the blade can be sharpened if need be. For what it's worth, I have never had the need yet to sharpen mine, and it's beveled lots and lots of batches for me over these many years.



			
				rparrny said:
			
		

> ...am I reading this right??? Was this a loaf soap and not a mold??? If so HOW did you get the sides and borders to look like that???


 
Yes- you read that right. lol I did indeed soap in a loaf mold.  The fancy designs that you see on each of the sides were made by a Wilton 'Graceful Vines' silicone fondant mat that I cut into liners to fit each side of my mold. I love using the mats as liners so much that I saved up and bought enough mats to cut liner sets out of them for each of my collapsible wood molds. lol You can find the mats at Michael's craft store down aisle where they stock the cake pans.


IrishLass


----------



## Consuela

IL they look wonderful !!! My guess was perhaps you stamped the loaf; but that would be Eons of stamping ! Lol

Baby went to sleep (after ditching naps today) and I decided to make Beer Shampoo Bars (Sapporo) because it's what hubby brought home. 

I know some aren't big on Shampoo bars but personally I'm a fan and it's what I felt like. Yay. 

Tomorrow I tackle a carrot soap. Deciding if I want it to specialize in face/complexion or not  we'll see.

Either way. Pretty sure it'll be unscented because all I have for EO is citronella, palmarosa, and cinnamon leaf, maybe 1 tsp of clove. And for fragrance I have half a bottle of pomegranate (not my fave) and 1Tbs of buttercream. 

So. Unscented carrot soap. Maybe I'll add some coconut milk?  We'll see!!


----------



## rparrny

Congrads on the puppy and thank you for taking on a rescue...too many animals in the shelters these days...
I love the top on your soap!!  I have a question: Your "feathering" is so much broader then mine with that technique...how did you do that?  Is it because it was so shallow or was it the instrument you used?  I used a chopstick...
Lovely bar.


----------



## rparrny

Consuela said:


> Either way. Pretty sure it'll be unscented because all I have for EO is citronella, palmarosa, and cinnamon leaf, maybe 1 tsp of clove. And for fragrance I have half a bottle of pomegranate (not my fave) and 1Tbs of buttercream.
> 
> So. Unscented carrot soap. Maybe I'll add some coconut milk?  We'll see!!


Hmmm...cinnamon and clove with carrots...memories of holiday dinners with glazed carrots...I'm hungry.


----------



## rparrny

IrishLass said:


> Thank you guys!
> Yes- you read that right. lol I did indeed soap in a loaf mold.  The fancy designs that you see on each of the sides were made by a Wilton 'Graceful Vines' silicone fondant mat that I cut into liners to fit each side of my mold. I love using the mats as liners so much that I saved up and bought enough mats to cut liner sets out of them for each of my collapsible wood molds. lol You can find the mats at Michael's craft store down aisle where they stock the cake pans.
> IrishLass


They look pricey but I think it may be next on my "what to get" list.  The down side of your design is that it is SO perfect that no one would ever know it wasn't a mold and that you put all of the work and craftmanship into it.
Now the picture of the plane shows two curves, the pic showing the larger curve on the top.  Did you reverse that and use both curves to get that cool border?
And those fondant mats will be a great use for my Michaels 40% off coupon!


----------



## umeali

I made tomato soap  yesterday and I am happy with the result .But my soap is not red at all .Its yellow .:sad:


----------



## not_ally

Dana, the soap is lovely but the pup!  She is heart-stoppingly cute.  I want another puppy pic when you update w/the soap!


----------



## nsmar4211

Rebatched a honey/oatmeal that just wasn't cooperating. Not so sure it cooperated on the rebatch either...seemed watery. Well, I'll see tomorrow if it hardens enough to come out of the molds.

Mixed up a new batch...this time 1 lb instead of 2. Washed half the soap dishes and then got them all dirty again...so tomorrow will be just wash the dishes day!


----------



## Consuela

nsmar4211 said:


> ...so tomorrow will be just wash the dishes day!



Uhhhhh......

#worstdayever
#everysoapmakerhatesit
#Idratherbesoaping


----------



## not_ally

In the process of doing my DFO soap for the challenge.  I am just so convinced that it is going to be awful that I have been dragging my feet for days.  Have mixed the lye, pre-mixed the colors, am about to weigh out the oils so that I can just get it over with.  It has been a month since I have soaped, I am just thinking that the soapy muscle memory (and all the other kinds) are gone and it will be a mess.


----------



## lsg

I have not done soaping for a while; but just tried two new recipes, one for "intensive care-type" foot cream and the other for an emulsified salt scrub for feet.  I made these for a friend of mine who requested something for her dry and cracking feet.

I got the recipe for the foot cream from the Swiftcrafty Monkey Blog.


----------



## Consuela

not_ally said:


> It has been a month since I have soaped, I am just thinking that the soapy muscle memory (and all the other kinds) are gone and it will be a mess.



It's like riding a bike or....well, _you know_. Can I say that word in here?

You never forget how to soap... maybe a little rusty/clumsy/teeter-y.... but you never forget.


----------



## Dana89

rparrny said:


> Congrads on the puppy and thank you for taking on a rescue...too many animals in the shelters these days...
> I love the top on your soap!!  I have a question: Your "feathering" is so much broader then mine with that technique...how did you do that?  Is it because it was so shallow or was it the instrument you used?  I used a chopstick...
> Lovely bar.



I put the white layer down first and then 4 thick lines of the red all the down the mold, then just used my chopstick to go back and forth, then went down the mold 2 times. I am one of those people that is chopstick heavy,lol, I have to tell my self to put down the chopstick and walk away or I would have ended up with a pink top!
@Rparney and Not-Ally, My Evy is so sweet! She had 4 siblings at the shelter and it was all I could do not to take them all home! 3 have been rescued but there is one left, so if anyone wants one and is in the Dallas/Ft Worth area PM me and I will give the name of the shelter she is in.


----------



## Belizeanswirl

IrishLass said:


> Goodness, rparrmy- your soap looks spectacular! If that were mine, I would consider that an awesome day of soaping (I love jagged pencil lines)!
> 
> I cut my fully-gelled, sample tallow soap that I made using Isg's recipe and RE's Tuscan Field's FO. I also used Nurture's Purple Vibrance mica for the very first time, and all I can say is, 'Wow'! The color came out looking just like the color of the little sample soap shown on Nurture's site. After I unmolded & cut, I beveled with my Kakuri radial plane and then stamped it with my MilkyWay Thistle stamp (if the pic doesn't show up, just hit the 'refresh' button):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IrishLass




Purple is my absolute favorite color, I love this!:-D


----------



## Consuela

Dana89 said:


> @Rparney and Not-Ally, My* Evy* is so sweet!



How do you pronunce?

My daughter's name is Evey (like Eve for short).


----------



## Dana89

Yeah. Her name is EVA, but I have ended calling her Evee or Evy. She is dark like evening thats how I picked her name.
I think that is a lovely name for your daughter. I was not very unique when naming my kids- Christopher and Nicole.


----------



## not_ally

Dana, I would *love* to have another puppy, but my hands are pretty much full w/my own two little monsters.  They are the loves of my life.  But puppies, OMG, the big paws, the melting eyes, the milky breath, they are just designed to make you love them.

Consuela, apparently you can forget how to soap, ride a bike (and maybe do other things .  The soap was pretty much a fail, but at least it is out the way and I am not afraid to try again!


----------



## IrishLass

rparrny said:


> They look pricey but I think it may be next on my "what to get" list. The down side of your design is that it is SO perfect that no one would ever know it wasn't a mold and that you put all of the work and craftmanship into it.


Oh, trust me, they know.  I should mention that I don't sell- I make my soap just for me and my circle of family and friends , and sometimes friends and family of friends, and they are very much aware of how I do things....... pretty much because I just can't seem to stop myself from going on and on about soap-making every time the smallest crack of opportunity opens up in conversation.  



rparrny said:


> Now the picture of the plane shows two curves, the pic showing the larger curve on the top. Did you reverse that and use both curves to get that cool border?


 
I had to go to the Wayback Machine to fetch this very useful pictorial page, since it's no longer on the LotionCrafter site, but this is how I use my plane: https://web.archive.org/web/20070216031450/http://lotioncrafter.com/pdf/soap_beveller.pdf

For what it's worth, I mostly use the 1/8"/5mm side of the plane, which is the same side I used for my purple soap. 



rparrny said:


> And those fondant mats will be a great use for my Michaels 40% off coupon!


 
Most definitely! I was thankfully able to get one of the mats for free (at least free for me.....with a gift certificate), and got another at a discount with a coupon. The remaining 2 I ended up buying full-price.


IrishLass


----------



## Consuela

not_ally said:


> Consuela, apparently you can forget how to soap, ride a bike (and maybe do other things .  The soap was pretty much a fail, but at least it is out the way and I am not afraid to try again!



I doubt it - I bet it's wonderful! Lets see it when you cut  
....I'll show you mine? (My first batch in 4 months so I'm also in the same boat as you - where ARE we going by the way?)


----------



## amymisha

I unpacked all of my soaping supplies yesterday and today. After a grueling few days packing the truck and driving a thousand miles and then unpacking the truck! Ahhhh. Soapy plans for this weekend!!!


----------



## rparrny

IrishLass said:


> I had to go to the Wayback Machine to fetch this very useful pictorial page, since it's no longer on the LotionCrafter site, but this is how I use my plane: https://web.archive.org/web/20070216031450/http://lotioncrafter.com/pdf/soap_beveller.pdf
> 
> For what it's worth, I mostly use the 1/8"/5mm side of the plane, which is the same side I used for my purple soap.
> IrishLass



Great info on that plane, ty.
Well, I got rear ended while stopped in traffic today on my way to work...the kids car was totaled, mine looked like just the bumper would need repair but on the way home it was obvious more was wrong than I thought.  Other than a sore back I'm fine thank G-d and so is the kid.  Luckily he admitted fault to his insurance so they are dealing with everything and I will have no out of pocket expenses.  Just the annoyance of taking the car to the shop tomorrow and dealing with the rental ect...
I was bummed at the thought of it all till I checked the mailbox and my silk from Babs arrived...
Debating whether to cut the latest loaf or take my sore back to bed...
Ahh...how long could it take to cut the loaf...


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat

I have cut my pumice, cocoa butter and Shea butter soaps.  I'm making my mountain high soap that is 100% coconut oil!!! 


Cocoa(left) Shea (middle) pumice (right).  

I colored the Shea butter soap with spirulina and hoping it turns a beautiful gold like the last time I used it.  
The cocoa butter soap is fragranced with coconut ginger almond but all I smell is almond and is colored with a bit of coco powder and charcoal to make a dark chocolate color!  
The pumice I made for a friend that works in grease so I colored the soap black with charcoal in order for it to not look so dirty when they was the grease off their hands!! Lol


----------



## rparrny

I put gold mica in the white...I don't think I'll do that again, but I do like it anyway!


----------



## Consuela

BEAUTIFUL Soaps rparrny!

I freakin' LOVE cuts of soap...all soap, any soap.


----------



## snappyllama

rparrny said:


> Great info on that plane, ty.
> Well, I got rear ended while stopped in traffic today on my way to work...the kids car was totaled, mine looked like just the bumper would need repair but on the way home it was obvious more was wrong than I thought.  Other than a sore back I'm fine thank G-d and so is the kid.  Luckily he admitted fault to his insurance so they are dealing with everything and I will have no out of pocket expenses.  Just the annoyance of taking the car to the shop tomorrow and dealing with the rental ect...
> I was bummed at the thought of it all till I checked the mailbox and my silk from Babs arrived...
> Debating whether to cut the latest loaf or take my sore back to bed...
> Ahh...how long could it take to cut the loaf...




Ouch, I hope you feel better soon. You might not want to sign anything from the insurance company until you've had some time to make sure you don't need medical attention. I made that mistake in a similar accident when I was a teenager... I thought I was fine, but I needed some PT. a few decades later, I still feel it and have only recently started occasionally going for PT when I wake up and cannot turn my head.


----------



## snappyllama

I'm currently rebatching a pine tar soap fail from this weekend. 

I just unmolded by Halloween cupcakes from yesterday. I'm pretty happy with them so that makes up for the pine tar.... although my piping skills are just sad.






And with the lights off... spooky!


----------



## JuneP

*Post surgery soap planning*

We moved in June and I'm still unpacking. I had hip replacement surgery 6 weeks ago which put a halt to all my unpacking and other physical activities other than my post surgery exercises; and I just got a go ahead from the surgeon a couple of days ago to drive. I've also been busy with a remodeling project  the past couple of months (added a laundry room/powder room in a tiny existing space and just ordered all new kitchen cabinets and counter tops. So 8 weeks from now I will have a new kitchen (or so they've promised);and with extra cabinets getting added I'm hoping there will be space for my soaping oils, butters, lye etc. I have two movable carts for the molds, colorants, clays, FO's, etc which I'll keep in the new laundry/powder room. Right now one is in the kitchen and one is in the living room!
Before my surgery I spent a week or so building raised beds and got some planting done because I knew I couldn't do it after the surgery and then there would be no veggies this year. We also had to have a deer proof fence put up which was just finished about a week and a half ago. 
Now it's time to think about soap since I'm totally out of my own soaps and daughter took my last bar of Nag Champa home to Germany with her when she left. I had hoped to  make some before the surgery but could never find the time nor energy, nor could I find my soaping notebooks which finally turned up two days ago! I had put them in drawers in a flat back cupboard in the kitchen and the cupboard has 3 large moving boxes still unpacked in front. I managed to move on box looking for something else and voila, there were all my notebooks!
We had 2 family members, our daughter and one of Jim's sisters, rotating to take care of me and my husband who is very ill, while I recovered; and when they left, another my sister-in-law arrived for a 4 day visit. So it's finally just Jim and me and our furry kids to think about, so it's time to dig out my molds, oils, etc. and get some soap made this week. Tomorrow I have to move one other box to get to the part of the cupboard with the lye, oils and butters and tools!


----------



## jules92207

snappyllama said:


> I'm currently rebatching a pine tar soap fail from this weekend.
> 
> I just unmolded by Halloween cupcakes from yesterday. I'm pretty happy with them so that makes up for the pine tar.... although my piping skills are just sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with the lights off... spooky!



Ohhh snappy, those are AWESOME!!!


----------



## rparrny

JuneP said:


> We moved in June and I'm still unpacking. I had hip replacement surgery 6 weeks ago which put a halt to all my unpacking and other physical activities other than my post surgery exercises; and I just got a go ahead from the surgeon a couple of days ago to drive. I've also been busy with a remodeling project  the past couple of months (added a laundry room/powder room in a tiny existing space and just ordered all new kitchen cabinets and counter tops. So 8 weeks from now I will have a new kitchen (or so they've promised);and with extra cabinets getting added I'm hoping there will be space for my soaping oils, butters, lye etc. I have two movable carts for the molds, colorants, clays, FO's, etc which I'll keep in the new laundry/powder room. Right now one is in the kitchen and one is in the living room!
> Before my surgery I spent a week or so building raised beds and got some planting done because I knew I couldn't do it after the surgery and then there would be no veggies this year. We also had to have a deer proof fence put up which was just finished about a week and a half ago.
> Now it's time to think about soap since I'm totally out of my own soaps and daughter took my last bar of Nag Champa home to Germany with her when she left. I had hoped to  make some before the surgery but could never find the time nor energy, nor could I find my soaping notebooks which finally turned up two days ago! I had put them in drawers in a flat back cupboard in the kitchen and the cupboard has 3 large moving boxes still unpacked in front. I managed to move on box looking for something else and voila, there were all my notebooks!
> We had 2 family members, our daughter and one of Jim's sisters, rotating to take care of me and my husband who is very ill, while I recovered; and when they left, another my sister-in-law arrived for a 4 day visit. So it's finally just Jim and me and our furry kids to think about, so it's time to dig out my molds, oils, etc. and get some soap made this week. Tomorrow I have to move one other box to get to the part of the cupboard with the lye, oils and butters and tools!


My prayers for a speedy and complete recovery!  How wonderful you are blessed to have so much family to help!!  Happy soaping!


----------



## shunt2011

snappyllama said:


> I'm currently rebatching a pine tar soap fail from this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> I just unmolded by Halloween cupcakes from yesterday. I'm pretty happy with them so that makes up for the pine tar.... although my piping skills are just sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with the lights off... spooky!




Those are really cool. Nice job!


----------



## JuneP

*Moving slowly but moving*

My honey woke me at 5am  - very dizzy and needed help getting out of bed. Glad the hospice nurse is coming this morning. I tried to go back to sleep for a bit but just couldn't, so I got my tape measure out and measured some of the molds I want to use for the Nag Champa soap, and sorted out some of my soaping papers and picked the recipe I want to use.  

I only buy the smaller bottles of FO's but now that family members love this soap and scent,  I will  buy a large size next time. Now I have two 2 2/3 of the smallest bottles but have to go to Angels candles and supplies website and find out the weight since there's nothing on the bottles indicating weight.
This is the only Nag Champa I will use. I sent away a while ago for another one and it was horrible - nothing like the real Nag Champa.

I also got the molds washed that I'm hoping to use, and after I finish my blueberry pie breakfast, I'm going to get my oils and everything else I need set out for tomorrow  or maybe even today. Today was supposed to be for planting some fall/winter veggie starts and the few pansies I got the other day but with the hospice nurse coming in an hour I may put that off till tomorrow and get my soaping ingredients figured out once I see how much FO I have and get everything ready to go after lunch or dinner.  

I have a new wave mold I want to use and if i can do more than that I'll use either the guest oval or large oval as well. If I do have enough FO, I have to run my revised recipe through soap calc for a larger batch. 

It's supposed to be 96 degrees F here today, so it's probably a better day to stay indoors with the air conditioner on and make some soap instead of planting anyway.


----------



## Consuela

Well, I cut up my Carrot Soap - it's a lovely colour - though not as orange as it was when I poured it. That's okay because I expected it. And I can still smell the carrotseed EO which (was such a minute amount!) I wasn't expecting. 

Now I'm drinking a terrible coffee - which pretty much is the worst thing in the entire world - and watching the garbage truck drive by. Which now reminds me that today was garbage day (all messed up because of the long weekend) and my garbage bins are still parked beside the house. OH well. I'm NOT flagging them down and I'm not remaking my terrible coffeee. Instead, I will use this an excuse to get a latte this afternoon while I do some shopping. 

You know, redemption.


----------



## Dahila

Does getting 20 kg of lard count?  I can not believe I found lard in Canada for the price of 1.09 for a pound.  I paid $2.30 for a pound for the last two years ( 
Now lard soaping is going to get serious )


----------



## Consuela

Dahila said:


> Does getting 20 kg of lard count?  I can not believe I found lard in Canada for the price of 1.09 for a pound.  I paid $2.30 for a pound for the last two years (
> Now lard soaping is going to get serious )



WOOOOO nice score!!

Isn't it like a gift from the Gods when something like that happens?


----------



## IrishLass

Here's hoping you keep getting better and better, June! I'm so glad you are not letting things keep you in bed and that you are keeping busy. 


IrishLass


----------



## CTAnton

I unpacked a box of FO's from Peak...gotta say they all smell fabulous!


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat

I cut my mountain high soap....this batch turned out way way better than the last.  
. Can you see the little mountains with snow on top???


----------



## JuneP

*Thanks Irish Lass*

Thanks Irish, with a husband under hospice care and at home with me his only caretaker now, there is no lounging in bed. Fortunately, at 75, I'm in pretty good shape and was before my hip replacement, so I healed quickly enough to be back to doing all my normal chores, gardening, etc five weeks after surgery. The key was to be religious about my exercises before and after surgery. Fortunately I've always been very active.

I was going to try to make soap today and managed to dig out all the ingredients and measure several molds and figure out how much oil I'll need; but a friend and old neighbor called and came over and stayed a couple of hours and by then it was too late to start because I still have to run those oil amount through soap calc to come up with a larger batch to fill those molds. So I'll do that now and try to start on the soap tomorrow after breakfast. 

After dinner is not an option these days because by the time dinner is done, garbage taken out, dishes done, dog walked, etc. it's already after 8pm and I'm ready to to just do some email and work on paperwork. These days it's lights out before 10pm.

So off to soap calc I go to do a 59.5 oil recipe and make sure I have enough of the oils to do the recipe and fill the 3 molds I want to use tomorrow.

It feels good to have some time to read these boards again!

June








IrishLass said:


> Here's hoping you keep getting better and better, June! I'm so glad you are not letting things keep you in bed and that you are keeping busy.
> 
> 
> IrishLass


----------



## not_ally

June, you are amazing.  Your DH, hip replacement, moving, remodeling and you *still* have time to soap, garden and have friends over?  You seem like one of those people that make the best out of everything, I wish I was more like you.  I so wish you the best right now, no matter how amazing you are, it is tough when the person you love the most is really ill.


----------



## jules92207

JuneP said:


> Thanks Irish, with a husband under hospice care and at home with me his only caretaker now, there is no lounging in bed. Fortunately, at 75, I'm in pretty good shape and was before my hip replacement, so I healed quickly enough to be back to doing all my normal chores, gardening, etc five weeks after surgery. The key was to be religious about my exercises before and after surgery. Fortunately I've always been very active.
> 
> I was going to try to make soap today and managed to dig out all the ingredients and measure several molds and figure out how much oil I'll need; but a friend and old neighbor called and came over and stayed a couple of hours and by then it was too late to start because I still have to run those oil amount through soap calc to come up with a larger batch to fill those molds. So I'll do that now and try to start on the soap tomorrow after breakfast.
> 
> After dinner is not an option these days because by the time dinner is done, garbage taken out, dishes done, dog walked, etc. it's already after 8pm and I'm ready to to just do some email and work on paperwork. These days it's lights out before 10pm.
> 
> So off to soap calc I go to do a 59.5 oil recipe and make sure I have enough of the oils to do the recipe and fill the 3 molds I want to use tomorrow.
> 
> It feels good to have some time to read these boards again!
> 
> June



June you are truly an inspiration! Sending some healing energy your way for both of you. Can't wait to see your soaps too.


----------



## DeeAnna

Can someone 'splain what "cybilla" is all about on some of BB's scent names? Is it a defunct company that BB acquired some of its scent formulas? Or??? Been wondering for awhile.....


----------



## amd

I had to check it out last weekend too! Its the name of a perfumer who mixes some of their fragrances.


----------



## JuneP

*Finallly!*

Finally got soap made today in between all my other chores and the visit of the hospice lady who helps bathe my honey. 

My 59.5 oz oil oil batch that I figured out for a large 4 oval mold, a 9 oval guest soap mold, and a 6 wave mold wound up with enough leftover to fill a one lb square mold. I can't figure out how I managed to overestimate it so much using my regular formula; but I did. I suspect it was the oval shapes that threw off my calculations.

There's a problem with the batch though and again, I don't know the cause. I posted the problem on the "Question about cream" thread. I'll post photos when I unmold them later tomorrow if they're ready. I used a 48 hard oils formula. Because I used some cream, I didn't wrap them in big towels as usual and put them in cardboard boxes instead.  At least they smell good from the Nag Champa which we love. I love it so much, I put one of the empty bottles in my undies drawer. Normally my used up perfume bottles go in there. LOL

June


----------



## DeeAnna

Thank you, AMD!


----------



## IrishLass

I made a 2.7 lb. batch of Peak's Winter Wonderland, and a sample batch of Rustic Escentual's Salty Sea Air. The former soaped splendidly, while the latter was an ornery little bugger. Thankfully, I was able to get it into my mold before it turned into cement. lol

IrishLass


----------



## gigisiguenza

I cut the soap I made last night. Yet again I failed on creating the beautiful butterfly swirl I planned for, but at least this time the colors are fairly true except for the alkanet... can't seem to get it to show as purple or even lavender... am I doing something wrong here?... frustrated... sigh...


----------



## dillsandwitch

does going into my soap room and asking my soap why its not going brown count?


----------



## gigisiguenza

dillsandwitch said:


> does going into my soap room and asking my soap why its not going brown count?



LOL did it answer?


----------



## dillsandwitch

gigisiguenza said:


> LOL did it answer?




hahaha.  No  I think maybe I would be worried if it did?


----------



## rparrny

My Tussah silk bar...
I lost the yellow when I added TD white to lighten it up, not what I expected but I like it anyway..


----------



## DeeAnna

I rendered about 8 pounds of beef fat into tallow yesterday -- my second time for rendering tallow. I used my big crock pot set on the low temp setting.

The first half I did during the day and removed the liquid fat as it gradually rendered out. The resulting tallow is a pale ivory and has very little odor. Very happy how that half turned out. I added 0.5% ROE (rosemary oleoresin) as an antioxidant and let it harden up.

The second half I put into the crock pot in the evening and let it render overnight undisturbed on the low heat setting. This batch had a slight bit more odor and a slightly darker yellow color. NOT what I wanted -- that's what I get for being lazy! :/

I decided to melt this batch of tallow with some distilled water to see if I could reduce the odor and color. I used a big pot on the stove set to medium low heat. When the mixture came to a gentle simmer, I blended the oil and water with my stick blender so the water could remove some of the impurities from the fat. I then turned off the heat and let the pot sit undisturbed to see if the water would separate from the fat layer. I wasn't too surprised to see that the mixture was going to take awhile to separate -- the SB mechanically emulsifies the fat and water layers, just as when making soap, and the resulting emulsion can take a while to break back down. I reheated the mixture back to a gentle simmer and added plain salt to increase the density of the water phase, all to encourage the emulsion to break. After letting the pot sit quietly for awhile off heat, I could see the layers were finally starting to separate. I left the covered pot outside (it got down to 50 F last night here in Iowa) so the fat would harden up, and cleaned up the tallow this morning. It has about the same color and odor now as the first batch. 

So I know how to fix rendered fat if need be -- but I have to say it's far better to avoid the problem in the first place! Lesson(s) learned.


----------



## Saponista

Made 3 batches of soap. Two with discolouring fragrance oil and one without. Hope at least one of them is a success!


----------



## handavaka

I unmolded a Nudie Bar, and another Pumpkin Oatmeal Spice


----------



## Consuela

Okay okay, I didn't do this today, but I did it last night. 

Chopped up some Avocado Soap - (for some reason I couldn't bring myself to try pureed avocado and now I kind of kick myself in the ass for it). Should have just tried it... 

Dishes.
& Cleaned.
& Organized.
& Scrubbed.
& Tidied... the soap room because I was tired of not being able to find anything in the cluster**** mess that had taken over, was tired of stepping on random bits of soap and tracking them through the house, but mostly, I can't be creative in a messy environment. It's like my brain just won't work because it's too busy trying to think around all the bull**** mess... 

Funny though that this only pertains to the soap room and not the rest of my house. Because currently the living room is doubling as a playroom & dining room. So there are toys from one stretch of the TV to where the actual dining room table is (which is pretty much just where we store things because it's so large and convenient: Right now this is our office so the desktop is set up, where we store the car-seat, a stack of soap books, a couple of coffee mugs, 9000lb printer, and a collection of dust bunnies that the baby has found).

So it felt awesome to get all the cleaning and organizing done. I needed that. Now I can go back to playing in there... 

But today, I have to actually get my order together. So I'm going to shop today... No soaping until I place the order.


----------



## Consuela

JuneP said:


> I love it so much, I put one of the empty bottles in my undies drawer. Normally my used up perfume bottles go in there. LOL
> 
> June



I _never_ thought of that! I have a few bars of soap in my drawers (this lavender soap from like ten years ago...no joke...those bars have been in there for TEN years).

But I am absolutely going to switch them out for empty bottles!!! 
(Of oils...not vodka.)


----------



## amymisha

Got (mostly) everything together for a batch of pumpkin soap tomorrow. Realized my coconut oil is still packed somewhere and that my digital scale was one of the (thankfully) few casualties of the move. Glad I checked!

Off to Target when I get done with work, I guess.

I made the pumpkin purée myself yesterday from a pumpkin we got in our CSA share on Tuesday. First time with this recipe, we shall see...


----------



## Sonya-m

Finally soaped after 3.5 long weeks of no soaping due to revision taking over my life!! Exam is done so normal soaping can resume!!!


----------



## handavaka

Getting ready to ring in the Fall Season...I have been considering doing a soap party at my house and after tossing the idea around with a few friends, it has turned out to be a list of 7 people thus far who want to come. So, I've been picking up a few Seasonal items here and there, including this ridiculous, zany scarecrow from walmart. $6!


----------



## shunt2011

Spending money on soaping stuff. Unable to soap right now so preparing for some major soaping in the near future. Feeling withdrawal.


----------



## TeresaT

TwystedPryncess said:


> My fridge freezes and quits about every 2 months,  randomly.  Luckily unplugging it overnight fixes it,  but I had just bought some goat's milk (I did get 5 bars out of that) and some cow's milk to soap with (among other uses for cow's,  but still) when the fridge decided to act out.  Spent an hour tossing refrigerated
> soap (and other supplies).  At least now I know I'm good to buy stuff for a couple months!



Mine was doing that, too, for awhile.  When was the last time you cleaned the coils under the fridge?  What about the back of the fridge? I had no idea I was supposed to do either of those things.  I bought a brush made for that purpose and managed to keep it going another two years.  (I was pretty lucky, it was a 1998 model and I replaced it in 2013.)


----------



## Misschief

I'm playing tonight.... I'm trying my hand at a Taiwan swirl using Ultramarine blue in a natural lard based soap, no scent because I prefer my soaps unscented. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## JuneP

*Unmolded some of yesterdays soaps*

Yesterday I made a batch of Nag Champa soap using rose kaolin for the color. I used a bit more of the clay and am very pleased with the soft pink color.

I had no trouble unmolding the wave mold soaps. That mold is very user friendly, but the oval molds and the square one and the others will have to wait another day.


----------



## Consuela

handavaka said:


> I have been considering doing a soap party at my house and after tossing the idea around with a few friends, it has turned out to be a list of 7 people thus far who want to come.



I have done this before and I would absolutely do it again  


@Shunt - withdrawl is the worst....... are you at least getting your daily caffeine/wine/liquor intake? Would hate to be compounding that w/d.


----------



## gigisiguenza

JuneP said:


> Yesterday I made a batch of Nag Champa soap using rose kaolin for the color. I used a bit more of the clay and am very pleased with the soft pink color.
> 
> I had no trouble unmolding the wave mold soaps. That mold is very user friendly, but the oval molds and the square one and the others will have to wait another day.



June - how very pretty those square soaps are! Is that a mold that gave that lovely texture on top? And I can't wait to get some colored clays. Can I ask where you get yours? That is a truly lovely pink.


----------



## spenny92

After hearing one too many complaints from my boyfriend about how my soap was taking over the entire downstairs of our house, I took the plunge and moved everything upstairs. Our living/dining/kitchen area is open plan, so I had heaps of soap lined up along the kitchen island, soaps curing on a bookshelf, and another bookshelf, and the entire dining table was swamped with soap and recipes and notes. Since the upstairs of our house is totally empty (we moved here a few months ago and the house is just too big for the two of us, but it comes with his job so can't complain!) I figured I might as well make some use of it. Lugged both bookshelves upstairs and packed up all of my soap and packaging stuff. It's very satisfying to have a little space designated purely for my soapy things! Of course, I still have to make the stuff downstairs and cart it back upstairs once it's cut. Phew! I'm so flat out busy, it's hard to take any time to just sit down, relax or plan anything. But de-cluttering is one thing that always, always makes me feel better in general. It's almost like it de-clutters my mind, too!

Oh, and I soaped Rose Jam FO for the first time. I loooove this smell!


----------



## skayc1

I made my September challenge soap today...will start getting pics in a little bit!


----------



## not_ally

June, those are lovely and creamy looking.  Is the wave mold a log or individual bars?  I love it - perfect for an ocean scent - do you mind saying where you got it?


----------



## nsmar4211

Put some recent test batches away....realized I can't tell two of them apart. Great. I KNOW to label...I know to label.... so, who wants to come guess for me ? LOL


----------



## Misschief

I played around with a Taiwan swirl last night. The soap is unscented and the colour is Ultramarine blue. The colour is a little less intense this morning, thankfully.



Taiwan swirl by Ev Skae, on Flickr

I have a question, too. I spritzed the top with alcohol but this morning, the top is kind of odd looking and sticky. That happened to another soap I made as well . Any idea why that might happen?



001 by Ev Skae, on Flickr


----------



## Consuela

spenny92 said:


> After hearing one too many complaints from my boyfriend about how my soap was taking over the entire downstairs of our house, I took the plunge and moved everything upstairs.



#lifeofasoapmaker

THIS is a real problem that most soap maker’s spouse’s face. It's a constant struggle of:

"Honey, where's the olive oil?" He asks, while ripping apart every cupboard in the kitchen. He was planning on making chicken soup for dinner. 

*Innocent Look* "I think we're out? Use Butter."

Meanwhile, there are 25 new bars of Castile curing behind her on the coffee table, which has also been reduced to doubling as her desk/wrapping station/curing racks - on those - you know, wire ones for cooling the perfect chocolate chip cookie. 

Which, by the way, she doesn't make anymore because she is so busy making, dreaming, and planning her soaps that she just lost 20lbs and has decreed for the entire house, the new "Soap Makers Diet" which basically means they live off of Coffee. Sometimes a Starbucks because now that they don't eat 3 squares a day, their budget allows for it. (But really, it means that he cooks more.)

"Where's the Soup Pot?"

"What Soup Pot?"

"You know, the nice big one."

"We've never had one of those." she says while counting how many bars of Shampoo she has lined up in the spare bedroom. (102 in case you were wondering - and everyone is getting shampoo for Christmas).

"Really? I could have sworn we got one of those last year."

"Nope."

"Hmm... Guess I'll have to go get one. Watch these onions."

In the meantime, she continues planning her recipes and the looks of her future soaps. She dreams of peaked tops, and swirls, and perfecting the Butterfly Swirl because that truly is the envy of almost every soap maker. 

Their dresser is missing drawers, and all the silicone bakeware has been sacrificed. SO pretty much, the oven is only a home for the 4 metal cookie sheets (that she doesn't use anymore, see: Soap Makers Diet) and sometimes she contemplates the CPOP method, but taking over _every_ appliance for her hobby seems........excessive. Almost like she has a problem. She knows, and we know, that she doesn't. Semantics.

Then he walks through the door with a nice big new shiny soup pot...and for a moment...images of _two_ burners going - with _two_ pots of soap....that means _double the soap....how efficient_.

But the vision is shattered when he starts looking for a spoon - not finding one, he casts her a sideways glance. Raised eyebrows and all. And because she knows him, she knows exactly what he's thinking, so she retreats to the spare bedroom, surrounded by the beautiful soaps - not even half of the creations that she's designed in her dreams...

"Honey... I think you have a problem."

"Yes, I do. I'm out of Lye."

"That's not what I meant... I think that it's time to move your _hobby_ into its own space. It's taking over my life. And yours."

"You're being dramatic." she says, "It's not that bad..."

"Honey...yes...yes it is. There are seventeen bars of soap in the bathroom, six of which are at the sink. There's soap drying in the living room. Shampoo Bars in the spare bedroom... dirty soup pots, spoons, and stick blenders in the Pantry... and we are always out of Olive Oil."

"Well when you say it like that....." she trails off for a minute, but recognizes the opportunity.

"How about I take one of the spare bedrooms for my hobby."

"I think that would be best darling."

And thus begins new dreams.... 

For a moment, he feels like an enabler (because he is) but then reminds himself that there's worse hobbies/addictions she could have. Like heroin. Or shoe-shopping. Or chocolate...

Wait...who are we kidding... 

Chocolate addictions don't exist... because chocolate is a food group.


----------



## JuneP

*Gigi here you go;*

Gigi, the soap is actually rectangular in shape and the top is formed from the cut out wave pattern at the bottom of the mold. I got the mold on Ebay.

The clay is Rose clay from Brambleberry. The color in my soap will change a bit because the Nag Champa FO has some vanillin in it but it still morphs into a soft, pale pink. I also use Titanium Dioxide in the soap which would also pale it down, so it would most probably be even brighter with the titanium which tends to have a pastel effect on colors.

June



gigisiguenza said:


> June - how very pretty those square soaps are! Is that a mold that gave that lovely texture on top? And I can't wait to get some colored clays. Can I ask where you get yours? That is a truly lovely pink.


----------



## JuneP

It's a wave mold with 6 separate compartment, 
I got it on Ebay. The gal who sells is has a Facebook presence and a web page too. One of her company names is A&N soap supplies (or something similar. The A&N is correct. You can check out her page on Facebook. She has one for her soaps and one for her soap supplies and they have different names; but you can find that out if you check her Facebook presence. 

It's a pricey mold but I think it's worth it. It un-molded so easily, and cleanly, and produces a beautiful looking soap. 

The next soap I want to make with that will be quite a pale turquoise. My sister-in-law is allergic to scented soaps and uses a glycerine soap but would like to try my soap. So, I'll make a single bar for her to try and I'll add FO to the rest of the batch. I don't have any beachy FO's, so I'll probably pick something like cucumber and melon as a possible name match for the pale green/turquoise I'm planning. I've been wanting to try that in a soap for a while. First I need to get some late season gardening done for a few days.

June



not_ally said:


> June, those are lovely and creamy looking.  Is the wave mold a log or individual bars?  I love it - perfect for an ocean scent - do you mind saying where you got it?


----------



## JuneP

Thanks for your lovely thoughts and good wishes.  I live by the philosophy that you can't always help what happens in your life but you sure have the option to how you respond to what life throws at you. For me joy is a choice even at the darkest times. Focusing on the things I'm grateful for helps too. 



not_ally said:


> June, you are amazing.  Your DH, hip replacement, moving, remodeling and you *still* have time to soap, garden and have friends over?  You seem like one of those people that make the best out of everything, I wish I was more like you.  I so wish you the best right now, no matter how amazing you are, it is tough when the person you love the most is really ill.


----------



## aprice522

I actually made two soaps today.  My kids were playing outside and I decided get some soaping done.  I adjusted two different recipes and made a coconut milk soap with peppermint EO, red and white swirl.

Next I did an aloe base soap--and I couldn't decide what EO blend to do...so I have a document saved with a million combos that are all of the EOs that I have on-hand and found one that sounded interesting.  It was called "Ocean Blend"  2 parts Lavender, Rosemary and one part Peppermint and Lemongrass.
I made a white and aqua swirl for this one.

I can't wait to see how these turn out.  Until I decide on final soap recipe, I am constantly changing things and only making 800g batches.  It would be nice to make a bigger batch--since my husband made me a nice adjustable wood mold and I have yet to fill it.

Now I have to wait to see what things look like till tomorrow!


----------



## galaxyMLP

Aprice, looking forward to seeing your soaps tomorrow! 

I had an unexpected craft show today. It went OK and the reporters from the university newspaper were there so I'll be in the paper tomorrow with my soaps! That's the second time although the first time was with MP soap!


----------



## amd

I made an HP batch of pumpkin soap. Taking it as a compliment that one of the bf's kids licked the loaf (it was cooled and cut) because he thought it was pumpkin fudge. And when we got home this awesome box of goodies was on my doorstep from Shunt! I love buying soap almost as much as I love making it.


----------



## amd

Soooo pretty!


----------



## not_ally

That is a bundle of happy goodness, it would make me really excited too!   Although it makes me nervous, I am sending her a package, and mine is much less pretty than this one


----------



## Dahila

3000 g of soap


----------



## gigisiguenza

Nothing, sadly


----------



## handavaka

I made this sea of green today. Avocado and Colloidal Oatmeal with a touch of poppy seeds...POPPPPEEEEZ!  (Don't mind the charcoal stains)


----------



## DeeAnna

Consuela -- Well written -- love the story! Bravo!!!! <thunderous applause!>


----------



## JuneP

*Brrr!*

The only thing I did this morning was put my soft  soap in various molds, in the freezer. Got tired to looking at all that soap on my dining room table  Next non swirled  batch I'm lowering the water content to 33%!


----------



## Misschief

I cut my Taiwan Swirl soap last night. It's still quite soft but I really wanted to see how it turned out. I'm not disappointed. The only thing I'm disappointed in is the fact that my colorant isn't completely dispersed. I either need a new small wire whip or I need to use more oil to blend it into (or one of those mini frother thingies).



Taiwan Swirl cut by Ev Skae, on Flickr

And, I made a Double Chocolate Soap with a bronze mica pencil line. It was my first time trying a pencil line (this has been a weekend of experiments) and I could have used more than I did. Both soaps are unscented; I didn't know what to put in the swirl soap and I tried to find chocolate fragrance oil locally but had no success.



Double Chocolate Soap by Ev Skae, on Flickr

Today, we're making REAL French fries, fried in beef tallow (can't you just feel your arteries shrinking?). Yum!!  :shh:


----------



## TBandCW

Sold soap!  Yipee!!:grin:


----------



## Consuela

Thank you DeeAnna  

I'm glad I was able to accurately capture and portray the innerworkings of a household that has a soap maker... and I'm glad that it doesn't just reflect my own life. Because I would be sad if I was the only one with a chocolate and a soaping addiction


----------



## TeaLeavesandTweed

I made my third batch of soap, and my first one with additives! I used tallow, babassu, and hazelnut oils with distilled aloe juice for the liquid and added green clay and lavender EO at trace. Fancy! I'm hoping it'll make a nice facial bar.


----------



## Consuela

handavaka said:


> I made this sea of green today. Avocado and Colloidal Oatmeal with a touch of poppy seeds...POPPPPEEEEZ!  (Don't mind the charcoal stains)



Please show us when you cut it!!! That is a lovely green~!


----------



## debikers

i bought lard and am going to make my first soap using it! wish me luck!!!!


----------



## handavaka

Consuela~

Here is a pic of my cut nd stamped Avocado Bars. I use a heavy salt:liquid solution, and these bars are HARD! So I had to cut and stamp at 3am.  It is one of our favorites. This full batch is a small pre-order, so will be making more tonight.
The green color lightens slightly, and I love it because it looks like the flesh of the avocado.


----------



## jules92207

Consuela said:


> Thank you DeeAnna
> 
> I'm glad I was able to accurately capture and portray the innerworkings of a household that has a soap maker... and I'm glad that it doesn't just reflect my own life. Because I would be sad if I was the only one with a chocolate and a soaping addiction



Consuela you captured the true essence of a soap making home. Seriously, beautifully written. You write beautifully!


----------



## traderbren

Consuela, you wrote that exchange perfectly. It captures everything!

June, I love your outlook. Your soap is gorgeous and creamy as well.

AFM: I was out of lard for a bit. When I went to pickup my packet for the half marathon I ran this weekend in Amish country, I looked for some. Pricy! But just as I was finding it, my DH sent me a text with a picture of a bucket o'lard he just bought me from Walmart... So today while I was in recovery mode, I made a batch of Egyptian Dragon from NG with Shea butter. I was using cocoa butter or nothing but wanted to try the shea. It did not gel. It's also my first time deviating from soapcalc's 38% water discount and used 33%. 

I also mentioned I needed a better scale (mine does whole grams, but not less) and need smaller increments for a hand cream and shaving soap. So he went out to the garage and brought me in the scale he uses for reloading bullets. Tomorrow I'll be making that hand cream and some more spray conditioner (we use it on the kids as a detangler).


----------



## Consuela

@handavaka - LOVELY!!! I just love the look of a nice stamped soap - and you've trimmed them all up too already! (I sometimes find myself doing strange things at 3am too, in the name of soap.

@jules92207 & @traderbren - Why thank you  I'm glad you found it entertaining. 



> I also mentioned I needed a better scale (mine does whole grams, but not less) and need smaller increments for a hand cream and shaving soap. So he went out to the garage and brought me in the scale he uses for *reloading bullets*. Tomorrow I'll be making that hand cream and some more spray conditioner (we use it on the kids as a detangler).



I also had to upgrade to a better scale.. I lucked out though, Canadian Tire had digitals on for $4.99, so I bought two. However, they're a few years old now and both have lost their battery covers (well, 3 moves later...). I'm watching the flyers. 

And reloading bullets - brings back a lot of memories from growing up. My dad reloads his own too....I spent so much time helping him load the primers because my hands were smaller and my eyes were better


----------



## shunt2011

Consuela said:


> I have done this before and I would absolutely do it again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Shunt - withdrawl is the worst....... are you at least getting your daily caffeine/wine/liquor intake? Would hate to be compounding that w/d.




Lol. Actually doing pain meds for now. Had knee surgery Wednesday. Feeling better though do hoping to make some soap later this week.  Especially since I've ordered so many goodies to use.


----------



## shunt2011

amd said:


> Soooo pretty!




Looks like they arrived in good shape.

Hope you enjoy them. Thank you again!


----------



## doriettefarm

Hope you won't be out of commission too long shunt.  I was a major slacker this weekend . . . had big plans for the Sept challenge but couldn't get my butt in gear.  Ended up diluting some liquid soap paste and testing at least 8 different FOs . . . now I can't decide which one to use in the shower tomorrow morning!  #soapmakerproblems


----------



## traderbren

Kids are off school (I forgot about it...), so my plans for the day might not happen. I cut my Egyptian Dragon soap this morning. It smells heavenly!


----------



## Consuela

shunt2011 said:


> Lol. Actually doing pain meds for now. Had knee surgery Wednesday. Feeling better though do hoping to make some soap later this week.  Especially since I've ordered so many goodies to use.



Uuuhhhh. I feel for you. But in the long run -  you needed the surgery, right? So better get it done and out of the way. 

...but all the temptation with the new goodies...... !


----------



## CTAnton

Hey guys and gals!
I made my first soap of the fall season today...last time I soaped it was in July to try my hand at a poison ivy soap with jewel weed. That was fun!
Today it was a repeat of a success I had with an Indian inspired soap using karanji oil...aka black cumin oil. Soaped at room temp and used the same FO but I did fool around a tad with the oil percentages ...nothing major.Well I forgot that its always better to hand stir after trace especially when you're looking to soap in individual molds.I wouldn't call it soap on a stick but the thought of the word crossed my mind... I was thinking about a prior post about looking for a way to not have to glop HP into molds....I had my chance today with CP!!!
Soap on!


----------



## handavaka

I didn't make soap today, but did manage a few photos of my Marina del Rey Clay Soaps, so since a "soapy thing" I thought I'd post.


----------



## not_ally

Those are beautiful, C!


----------



## rparrny

My Peppermint Twist soap:
The bottom pic is what I did with the leftover batter


----------



## handavaka

@not_ally Thank you very much! ♡


----------



## not_ally

R, you have had a very short learning curve


----------



## rparrny

not_ally said:


> R, you have had a very short learning curve


Thank you so much!  I feel like I finally have my "soap groove" on....I have a hard time though not going a day without playing...I pacify myself by rationalizing...it's for gifts, the food bank and charity....how can that be wrong...:eh:


----------



## CritterPoor

I cut my giraffe soap this morning.  It was shockingly hard, and a little crumbly.


----------



## traderbren

Handavaka, those soaps are gorgeous!

R, wow. Your swirlies are incredible!


----------



## traderbren

I made hand cream, spray conditioners for the kids and me, and made a loaf using part coconut milk (my first time!).


----------



## rparrny

traderbren said:


> Handavaka, those soaps are gorgeous!
> 
> R, wow. Your swirlies are incredible!


Thank you...now the kitchen smells like peppermint...I'm goin out for ice cream...


----------



## lenarenee

Best peppermint ice cream ever is McConnell's! It's my biggest downfall!!

I love your peppermint soap too, great red color!


----------



## rparrny

My new slab mold just came! Woo Hoo!
No freezer paper in the house  :sad:


----------



## JuneP

*Not much*

I tried to trim one of my soap bars and it's still too soft. So I pulled my oils and tools out of the cabinets and carts and will try to soap some time tomorrow. The phone never stopped ringing, garden crew here taking down a tree, etc,. etc. 

But, I did spend time on soap calc and re-did the recipe for tomorrow soap. I wanted to up the hardness to 39 and get the some other numbers upped as well. 

The Nag Champa I made the other day, also with a new recipe, has an amazing lather. It's only been 3 or 4 days since I made it but I tested some of the shavings from the test trimming, and it lathered up immediately and beautifully. I want to do a new recipe tomorrow so both will be cured around the same time and I can do a good comparison of the two. The first one has lard and Rice Bran I'm omitting them from the second one, and using as part substitute for Avocado and upping the palm and omitting the Lard. This will be a bit harder than the first one, creamier, but a bit less conditioning. It will be nice to have a side by side comparison of them once they're cured.

I'm also doing a higher lye, lower water count with this one since I'm not doing any swirls. I'm only doing a small batch to fill my wave mold again, and only doing one color and hoping I can find time tomorrow to get it done.


----------



## TwystedPryncess

TeresaT said:


> Mine was doing that, too, for awhile.  When was the last time you cleaned the coils under the fridge?  What about the back of the fridge? I had no idea I was supposed to do either of those things.  I bought a brush made for that purpose and managed to keep it going another two years.  (I was pretty lucky, it was a 1998 model and I replaced it in 2013.)



That's probably something I should do, since I can't remember doing it. I'm horrible.

I made my September challenge soap today, fed the cats, ate some cereal, ate some more cereal, and read a book. I thought about cleaning the bathroom and then decided that mess could all wait until tomorrow. 

My old man was trying to fix the thermostat on my car today and forgot to put the hood pins back on it, so the hood flew off the car while he was going 70 down the interstate. The windshield isn't in very good shape. He is fine, and he bammered most of the dents out of the hood and got it where it will mostly stay on. Sigh. Men. 

I will need to make more soap as therapy for that one.....


----------



## traderbren

I cut my coconut milk soap this morning. It smells horribly piggy to me. I'm hoping it cures better. I used Lovely in Lace FO from NG, but now it's just Lardy in Lace. Blech!


----------



## amd

traderbren said:


> I cut my coconut milk soap this morning. It smells horribly piggy to me. I'm hoping it cures better. I used Lovely in Lace FO from NG, but now it's just Lardy in Lace. Blech!



Miss Piggy Bridal Soap?? I hope this goes better for you!


----------



## rparrny

Virgin voyage for my new slab mold!
Holiday soap eucalyptus/spearmint:


----------



## kchaystack

rparrny said:


> Virgin voyage for my new slab mold!
> Holiday soap eucalyptus/spearmint:



Wow.  Very nice.  and I ENVY that mold!


----------



## traderbren

Very nice!


----------



## rparrny

kchaystack said:


> Wow.  Very nice.  and I ENVY that mold!


Thank you!  Got the mold off of Ebay.  I wanted a mold that would be close to the size of my loaf and this was a 2 pound slab.  Collapsible too!


----------



## kumudini

rparrny said:


> Virgin voyage for my new slab mold!
> Holiday soap eucalyptus/spearmint:



Beautiful colors and scent. Really pretty swirls too, great job.


----------



## kumudini

I master batched some oils, good for 8 of 25oz batches, the size of my CC silicone mold. I also made a beeswax soap today which qualifies for an epic failure because I can't seem to choose wisely when it comes to work with colors. Now I will have a tri color soap with poorly mixed colors glopped on top of each other. It does smell nice, scented with AHRE Badedas. I shall post my pics in the ugly soap pics thread tomorrow. Now, moving on to body butter, to be scented with Rose absolute and mint EO. This should go glitch free.


----------



## Consuela

rparrny said:


> Virgin voyage for my new slab mold!
> Holiday soap eucalyptus/spearmint:



Gorgeously awesome swirl-action you got going on there!


----------



## rparrny

Consuela said:


> Gorgeously awesome swirl-action you got going on there!



Thank you!  I really enjoy the freedom for swirling that the slab mold gives me.  I had so much fun doing it.


----------



## amd

Made second batch of coffee bars (first batch was spoken for before they were done curing) which included another attempt at a mica pencil line. Made a second attempt at an apple cider bar - this time as an HP... And threw in a pencil line cuz practice and stuff


----------



## JuneP

*Ready, set, no go*

Well, at least I got all my oils, FO, water, etc. weighed, TiO2 and color mixed, etc. and then headed to the garage to find my tripod, unpacked my new digital camera and got the instruction book out to see if I could figure how to get started for it's maiden shoot.

All went well for a minute or two until I got the message that the battery needed re-charging. It took hours and hours! By that time, dinner was over, dishes done, and I was too pooped to start on the soap. 

While the camera was re-charging I did get to move a lot of things around, put away the oils, water, etc and clear a small section of my kitchen counter top and get some freezer paper laid down to create a small soaping area, got all my little cups of kaolin, oats, FO, color, tools, etc. laid out and covered, waiting to do this tomorrow after breakfast when this 75 year old body will hopefully be re-charged after this busy day of husband and furry kids care, cooking and soaping prep and other chores.

I was disappointed that I couldn't get this one color soap done today but on the other hand, the kitchen lighting near my kitchen counter top is really bad, and our natural light is great during the day, so if I can make the video camera work I'll at least get a better looking video in daylight.


----------



## annalee2003

Does lurking around here count as something soapy? That's about it, really.
Again, no supplies or ingredients to start any adventures with yet, but in the meantime I can at least browse all the awesome threads on here (I think the photo section is my favorite so far, haha)


----------



## spenny92

I encountered my first rebatch experience. I made an oats and honey soap yesterday - it's one I've made several times and have never had a hiccup - and in a tired state, I stupidly forgot to add the honey, only remembering once the soap was already at pudding consistency. I quickly chucked a chunk of honey into the pot, stirred it as much as I could, and hoped for the best. Well, I cut it today and there were huge, gooey brown chunks throughout the soap and it was very wet and slimy inside. I really didn't think it would do much good to cure it out, as I was able to actually squeeze honey out of the soap by pressing lightly on it - whoops. Last time I had an issue with honey (I added too much), it never did harden up. So I decided to attempt my first rebatch. I grated the soap (difficult, as it was already super soft!) and zapped in the microwave. Didn't take long for it to get to mashed potato consistency. It looks horrible in the mould (probably because I'm used to smooth looking CP soaps) but it looks like a normal rebatch - this is one loaf that I am not excited to cut at all. But, at least it's not wasted.

ETA: I don't normally go around throwing chunks of honey into my soap pot... I normally mix the honey with a titch of water, zap it in the microwave for a sec, add at emulsion/super light trace and ensure it's thoroughly incorporated before pouring.


----------



## JuneP

*Hollywood will definitely not be calling!*

It took a while to get the camera set up for my first, pathetic soap making video session. After getting the camera on the tripod, I realized I couldn't get it in the right position since there was no tilt option on the tripod. So off I went searching in the garage where I knew there was another one or two tripods and that went fairly quickly. Only problem was the head was missing from my best tripod. So a half an hour later I finally found it in the closet in the den and got the video set up and got my hard oils melted and the lye batch made. 

I soaped in the 80'sF and started the video, only to realize when I got to  adding the color that I hadn't started the video. Seems that opening the shutter and view screen does not start the video.Duh!  OK, so a slow start! My intent was to start the video after I had mixed the oils, kaolin and colloidal oats, then start it before adding the cream, lye and colorant.

I was using my new recipe - 48 hard oils like the last one, but with sodium lactate this time as well as the other additions. I forgot to strain the lye even though I had two strainers sitting right there on my work space,  so there may be some un-melted tussah silk in there. Good thing I made these for the family! Videoing made me nervous and got me off my pattern. At least I'm grateful I didn't omit anything! 
This was a small batch of soap to fill my wave mold. One soap out of the six was to be without scent, a test bar for my sister-in-law who is allergic to scents. So it was tricky with that sodium lactate in there to pour hers at light trace which turned out to be more than light, then add the scent which I hand mixed in. Even though I hand mixed it, it was thicker that I like for pouring into a mold with a textured bottom. Next time I'll make her soap separately. 

So now I'm recharging the battery again (last time it took four or five hours to recharge); and when that's done I'll have to read the manual to find out how to upload it to my computer and do some editing and then get in on to You Tube.


----------



## CTAnton

Made my first melt and pour soaps yesterday.Pumpkin mold pumpkin mica and a scent.I bought the molds to do CP soap in and my window of opportunity came and went....life happens. They smell great, its nice not to have the lye monster eat my FO's.....people think they're cute as the dickens...used SFIC honey base ...what can I say? It's attracting moisture like it's a dehumidifier....I love CP soap...that's all there is to it...
Soap on!


----------



## Consuela

annalee2003 said:


> Does lurking around here count as something soapy?



YES. Anything, Everything, and All-things related to soaping: researching, ordering, dishes, cleaning...... 

That's what I consider soapy-things.

Hell.... I even consider _thinking_ about soaping as a soapy thing.


----------



## rparrny

Had an unusual early day today when the last few patients cancelled...normally I would have been making soap but alas, I am out of lye and waiting for an order...so I have been staring at the new coffee bean molds that came this week from Korea, pining over my last two batches still in the mold and trying to decide if I will unmold them now or wait until closer to the day of delivery next week of my new adjustable slicer/planer...I know myself...if I unmold now I'm gonna wanna cut em to see what they look like inside...and then thanks to a thread recently started I started looking at all the soap stable colorants at Nurture and all the sample packs they offer...torture...sheer torture...


----------



## Dahila

Made a fresh batch of Sodium Citrate,  this time almost all the moisture gone)


----------



## nsmar4211

Made four smal batches......... one of a scrub soap I'm testing, one of Fragrance Buddy's Black coconut, one Asian Sandalwood (fragrance buddy), and one pine tar.

Yeaaaa the Black Coconut (which does NOT smell like coconut to me) decided it wouldn't cooperate. I had added it to 2/3 the batter and left the 1/3 unscented to swirl (it discolors). Twenty minutes later there is 1/4 " of fragrance oil on top and the scented portions are gelled and attempting to volcano. So, I also got to do a microwave HP soap and plopped it back into the mold.  It seems happier but no swirling for me. 

Now my laundry room smells like asian sandalwood crossed with black coconut, my garage smells like pine tar (meh), and my fridge smells like coffee.


----------



## CTAnton

Batch 2 of melt and pour..my learning curve has been steep...tried melting 3 pounds in the microwave and I think I whistled Dixie enough to be a true man of the South...had no problem doing a double boiler the other day...just thought I'd give this a try after watching a certain someone on her video(think West coast, slightly built,blondish hair...I'm thinking 5'6 or so...)...no doubt the microwave is fine for small batches but for a 3 pound batch I'd suggest the double boiler...
My melt and pour pumpkin from the other day sits on the kitchen windowsill sweating away while the bar I used in the shower the other day doesn't have nearly as much, if any moisture on it...is it just sitting on the open windowsill that's promoting all this sweating? To say nothing of the idea of painting on some black mica alcohol paste to highlight the mouth and eyes of the pumpkin mold...didn't that look pretty on my wash cloth/ Also on the video of a certain someone...
I'm a beekeeper as well with a meeting this coming Saturday that I'm supposed to talk briefly about making soap...I'm going to bring some Honey MP soaps made in a milky way mold that came out really nice...scented with Wild Mountain Honey FO....I guess I'll be learning the trials and tribulations of glad wrap and how a hair dryer can screw that process up! It's all fun and I'm learning as I go...thanks to all of you(enablers under my breath!)
Soap on!


----------



## umeali

I made  milk honey oat soap and result is perfect ,I am happy .:clap:


----------



## umeali

I am going to make a baby soap and my recipe is 78% olive oil and 22% coconut oil ,before starting I want experienced soap makers to give their valuable and precious opinion about my recipe .Will it be a good recipe for baby soap ?:yawn::yawn:


----------



## not_ally

I have been packing to move and have been frenzied about making sure the soaping boxes are labeled properly.  To the extent that I have different codes and colored dots on each of them ("Go-to cp/mp", different colored dots for in-house boxes, under house/basement storage/long-term-off site storage facility.)  Does that count?  Also, my back is killing me.  

Umeali, I think many people will tell you on here that for babies, no soap is necessary, once you get the stinky stuff off them they are so clean and sweet smelling that they do not need it .    Plus their skin is so delicate, you want to avoid coconut.  If I was going to make it I would omit the CO.  That much OO will take the bar a long time to cure/get hard, though, I might try to figure out a different formula if you are going to proceed (um, lots of lard 

I've never made a soap for babies, though, I know there are people on here who actually have them and have done so, hopefully they will chip in.  You might want to start a separate thread, but be prepared for the "no soap for babies!" response.


----------



## Mighty Mama

What a busy day I've had!!!  Made 3 batches of soap this morning...one a brandnew one for a client with added coffee grounds - looks all speckled and interesting!

Around lunch time I lugged my slow-cooker from my forest workshop to my kitchen with the plan to make my third batch of liquid soap.  Going for a 100% coconut oil soap this time.  While that was cooking, I prepped for my market tomorrow, packing and cleaning and sorting.

Finished off testing the liquid soap - came out great by the way!! - and had to still go make some powder detergents for the market tomorrow.  WHEW...LOTS of up and down to my workshop but feeling accomplished and very excited that the LS went so smoothly.  Now to dilute....


----------



## Mighty Mama

umeali said:


> I am going to make a baby soap and my recipe is 78% olive oil and 22% coconut oil ,before starting I want experienced soap makers to give their valuable and precious opinion about my recipe .Will it be a good recipe for baby soap ?:yawn::yawn:


Umeali - I make a 'baby and me' soap which is the exact same recipe as all my other bar soaps; 85 % coconut oil then equal percentages of cocoa butter, shea butter and castor oil.  Makes a DIVINELY hard (yet gentle) bar that has a super creamy lather and moisturizes beautifully.  I am not a fan of OO and this high percentage CO soap is a best seller - just sharing my two cents worth


----------



## afbrat

I bought a 5 lb bucket of lard and some castor oil to make a carrot cake scented soap for the hubs, does that count as doing something soapy?


----------



## nsmar4211

Unmolded the coffee soap and holy moly it still partial gelled! I popped that puppy in the fridge immediatly! Well, at least the bullseye is pretty. The soap finally came out nicely, I'm happy with that batch now . 

Went to cut the sandalwood and ohhhhhkay I now have a new thread started. Colored lather...bleh. Picked up more lard and olive oil. And am plotting on doing another batch...trying to decide what fragrance to use...tad gun shy considering the last two didn't cooperate (and they did on their test bars...booo).


----------



## not_ally

Mighty Mama said:


> Umeali - I make a 'baby and me' soap which is the exact same recipe as all my other bar soaps; 85 % coconut oil then equal percentages of cocoa butter, shea butter and castor oil.  Makes a DIVINELY hard (yet gentle) bar that has a super creamy lather and moisturizes beautifully.  I am not a fan of OO and this high percentage CO soap is a best seller - just sharing my two cents worth



This is something I very rarely do, but I am going to disagree very strongly with this post.  I don't want to offend you, MM, but I am a grown up, and would have a huge amount of trouble with that much CO, even w/a high SF.  Umeali, I encourage you to post a separate thread on this so that you can get as wide a range of opinion/input as you can before you proceed, you want to be extra careful w/this since it is for babies.


----------



## Confused_Penguin

I attempted to make rose scented soap. I have worked with this fragrance before so I expected everything to go smoothly... but for some reason it seized on me and I managed to salvage it via HP. I've been planning the design for a few days now and I was so excited to get it done, but sometimes stuff happens. My whole day is ruined D: I will try again tomorrow...


----------



## snappyllama

I got an order in of a few new FOs. There isn't a bad one in the lot!  Don't you love when that happens?

Tonight I'm making lip scrubs and getting ready for soaping tomorrow.


----------



## Momsta5

While cleaning a cabinet in the bathroom I discovered a bag of the first or second HP soap that I ever made. Still white, a few DOS. Was mostly a coconut oil recipe so I thought Laundry Soap! My kitchen is a disaster and my soap solution won't stay blended BUT it smells really, really good and I can't wait to do laundry tomorrow.:grin:


----------



## shunt2011

Living vicariously through everyone here and all their soapyness. I did bevel 3 cured batches of soap


----------



## DeeAnna

Diluted more KOH soap paste to make RTU (ready to use) liquid soap. It's Irish Lass' olive-CO-castor recipe. Spent 5 minutes getting it set up last night and the soap is dissolved and ready this morning. I added preservative and scent and poured it into a storage bottle. No heat, no fuss, easy peasy. 

Digression -- I don't know why so many Facebook liquid soapers make such a deal out of making liquid soap. They seem proud of all the hours spent cooking and testing the paste and heating it to dilute and such. Some have given up on making liquid soap since it's "too hard to do and takes so long to make." The social culture of FB soaping groups seems to thrive on this angst -- I don't see many of these soapers trying to find a better, simpler method. Thank goodness for Susie, Irish Lass, and all you other SMF liquid soapers!


----------



## afbrat

I want to start making liquid soap eventually, but I need to get way more comfortable making bar soap first!  Not complaining though since I'm having so much fun with it!  No soaping for me today, have a marching band competition


----------



## Misschief

The only soaping I'll be doing this week is pouring a sink full of soapy water for washing the dishes. We have company for the next week and, additionally, it seems my husband really isn't very thrilled with the thought of me getting (back) into another hobby. I guess I'll back off for a while.


----------



## TeresaT

I went to DG to get vinegar so I could do laundry and some other cleaning. While I was there, I saw (for the first time ever) Pringles singles.  I checked the number on the bottom on the plastic, then bought a pack.  It was a "5."  I have 8 cool shaped single molds. And sour cream and onion chips that I have to eat at some point.  Everything is a mold.  I'm not even a fan of Pringles.  I prefer Kettle Cooked chips.  Applewood smoked kettle cooked chips to be exact (or wasabi ginger).


----------



## jules92207

DeeAnna said:


> Diluted more KOH soap paste to make RTU (ready to use) liquid soap. It's Irish Lass' olive-CO-castor recipe. Spent 5 minutes getting it set up last night and the soap is dissolved and ready this morning. I added preservative and scent and poured it into a storage bottle. No heat, no fuss, easy peasy.
> 
> Digression -- I don't know why so many Facebook liquid soapers make such a deal out of making liquid soap. They seem proud of all the hours spent cooking and testing the paste and heating it to dilute and such. Some have given up on making liquid soap since it's "too hard to do and takes so long to make." The social culture of FB soaping groups seems to thrive on this angst -- I don't see many of these soapers trying to find a better, simpler method. Thank goodness for Susie, Irish Lass, and all you other SMF liquid soapers!



I've been thinking about moving towards liquid soap next and admit to being intimidated by the "process". Your digression gives me a bit more confidence to give it a try. Thank you.


----------



## Mighty Mama

not_ally said:


> This is something I very rarely do, but I am going to disagree very strongly with this post.  I don't want to offend you, MM, but I am a grown up, and would have a huge amount of trouble with that much CO, even w/a high SF.  Umeali, I encourage you to post a separate thread on this so that you can get as wide a range of opinion/input as you can before you proceed, you want to be extra careful w/this since it is for babies.



My soap is made with a 30% superfat and is very popular here in South Africa.   People come to me all the time commenting on how gentle and lovely my  soap is!  My sister in law has been using it on her newborn and her three year old so its definitely safe.
I was just sharing what works for me, feel free to take it or  leave it :smile::smile:


----------



## Consuela

Confused_Penguin said:


> I attempted to make *rose scented soap*. I have worked with this fragrance before so I expected everything to go smoothly... *but for some reason it seized on me and I managed to salvage it via HP. *



Rose....ALWAYS does this to me. I have to work really really fast.....


----------



## kumudini

DeeAnna said:


> Diluted more KOH soap paste to make RTU (ready to use) liquid soap. It's Irish Lass' olive-CO-castor recipe. Spent 5 minutes getting it set up last night and the soap is dissolved and ready this morning. I added preservative and scent and poured it into a storage bottle. No heat, no fuss, easy peasy



DeeAnna, I'm going to dilute my LS paste and add some herbs to use as a liquid shampoo. I want to add a preservative and I've optiphen plus. Does the soap have to be a certain temp or is it enough that it stays below 45 C ? I want to dilute using the no heat method like you, do I have to warm it up a bit for the preservative?


----------



## Confused_Penguin

Consuela said:


> Rose....ALWAYS does this to me. I have to work really really fast.....



I guess most floral scents are like that...it's the next day and I'm still sad about it... *hugs you and cries on your shoulders* <3 haha lol


----------



## rparrny

DeeAnna said:


> Diluted more KOH soap paste to make RTU (ready to use) liquid soap. It's Irish Lass' olive-CO-castor recipe. Spent 5 minutes getting it set up last night and the soap is dissolved and ready this morning. I added preservative and scent and poured it into a storage bottle. No heat, no fuss, easy peasy.


Why do you use preservatives in liquid soap if you don't mind me asking?  I ordered KOH with my last lye order thinking I might want to try making it.  Where could I find IL's recipe please?


----------



## rparrny

I was going through withdrawl...lye is on order and only a smidgen left.  Thanks to experienced members here I was able to adapt my recipe to use up every last gram.  It gave me enough to make 4 bars, 3 filled up my new coffee bean mold and the extra made a full rectangle mold bar.  The coffee mold bar will be a gift for my sister who downs 3 pots a day!  Included with the soap will be a mug that says "Coffee Ho, yeah I even bathe in the stuff!"
Here's a pic (not mine) of the finished soap with my new mold:


----------



## Consuela

Confused_Penguin said:


> I guess most floral scents are like that...it's the next day and I'm still sad about it... *hugs you and cries on your shoulders* <3 haha lol



I'm a good shoulder to cry on  

Today *I CRY.*

Decided this AM would be a good time to upgrade my iOS.... stupid stupid stupid stupid... Good thing I backed up my pics the other day (not so much backed up as just dragged and drop) - but not so good that I haven't done like "a real backup" since June....

So... anyway computer was stuck on this "slide to update" screen and so I tried various methods all morning to fix my phone... 

And now its restoring to factory defaults...

*I CRY*. Did i say that already? 

How annoying... as now I'm sure my Mother in Law thinks I've sluffed off our afternoon date today - as I was supposed to call her this afternoon. In fact, I would have called except my phone... is being an ass....

 

Also... no soapy things today. Aside from decide on some clays.


----------



## CritterPoor

rparrny said:


> I was going through withdrawl...lye is on order and only a smidgen left.  Thanks to experienced members here I was able to adapt my recipe to use up every last gram.  It gave me enough to make 4 bars, 3 filled up my new coffee bean mold and the extra made a full rectangle mold bar.  The coffee mold bar will be a gift for my sister who downs 3 pots a day!  Included with the soap will be a mug that says "Coffee Ho, yeah I even bathe in the stuff!"
> Here's a pic (not mine) of the finished soap with my new mold:



that mold is awesome!




I got in some 1 oz fragrance samples from FB.  My husband goes, "Geeze! How many did you get?"  I told him that since I was paying shipping anyway, I might as well try some stuff.






And i picked up 4 cigar boxes to use as molds.   this will be my first venture into non-silicone molds.  I'm pretty excited, but I really should have picked up freezer paper while at the store today.


----------



## Confused_Penguin

Yesterday I made a rose scented soap that seized and turned into this pink thing.. I mentioned this already but here are pictures. 
Doesn't look that fancy but it am amazed at how incredible it smells. Just like walking through a field of roses... sigh... too bad it didn't turn out the way I envisioned but I still managed to save it so nothing really went to waste. 

Haven't really given up on floral scents so I tried Japanese Cherry Blossom. It behaved quite nicely. I miscalculated the way I divided the colors and ended up with more piping than I would have intended but this is one of the most intricate designs I ever tackled so I"m still somewhat proud of myself lol. This soap I think is either a hit or miss-- part of me feels like my colors were everywhere >.>. Oh well,  I will post cut batch tomorrow.


----------



## CTAnton

I made a six pound batch of obsidian's rendition of salt bars....80% coconut 20% OO...made a 50% lye solution undated coconut milk instead....used Soapalooza"s Attar of Roses...I'm no judge of fragrances , especially for rose  but I'm feeling this one is a little old lady smelling...fortunately I'm at the age where I KNOW a lot of little old ladies!


----------



## Dahila

two 3 pounds molds of gardener\mechanic soap scented with Mint and eucaliptus, and colored with some green oxide,  and 400 grams of nice dry face moisturizer)


----------



## Krystalbee

Re-batching some piña colada scented soap that misbehaved. Smells so yummy and looks so bleh lol.


----------



## jules92207

I poured some sample size fo bottles for my next vanilla test batch. I ran a few new recipes through soapcalc to make a new 100% olive oil batch and to try an 80% olive/20% coconut batch I was reading about on a thread here on the forum. Also tried to design a new facial bar, been using 100% olive oil bar but thought I'd try and design something new.

Unfortunately I haven't been feeling 100% the last week so actually getting to soaping  proved quite difficult today. Maybe tomorrow.

Also tested a couple swap soaps today.


----------



## amd

Cut up my failed mica line bars. Some stayed together so I'll give those as samples and the pieces that didn't were added to the "stone soap" bin for future rebatching. Printed more business cards and bagged and tagged sample soaps for my peddlers booth. Contemplating another pumpkin bar.... Is there such thing as too many pumpkin soaps?


----------



## TeresaT

I laid out all my mica samples to decide what I'm going to attempt to swirl with today.  (Emphasis is on ATTEMPT.). I am going to try out "Jacobs's Desire" from WSP.  I've decided to use Peacock Blue Mica with a hint of Deep Pink Mica.  I'm not going to do anything fancy, just a base of TD and pouring alternating shades of blue over a divider with a hint of pink now and then.  Is that a "Zebra Swirl"?  I've looked at so many videos I can't keep them straight.  Anyhoo, here is the mother-lode of micas I scored a few weeks ago from "Steph's Micas and More" FB group.  It's kind of like an online co-op/bulk buy thingy.  I've already mixed the blue and pink micas I'm going to use.  They're in the little cups.  I've got to mix my TD.  If this goes well, I'll make a second batch using my "Sandalwood" FO from WSP.  I have no idea what sandalwood is supposed to smell like, but this stuff smells goooooooood!!!  I haven't made soap in a long time.  I did a couple of samples on Sept 13, but before that it was in Aug 7.  August was, apparently, a really busy month for me.


----------



## DeeAnna

Vkumudini said:


> DeeAnna, I'm going to dilute my LS paste and add some herbs to use as a liquid shampoo. I want to add a preservative and I've optiphen plus. Does the soap have to be a certain temp or is it enough that it stays below 45 C ? I want to dilute using the no heat method like you, do I have to warm it up a bit for the preservative?



Optiphen won't work in LS -- this preservative will be inactivated in high pH product. I use liquid Germall Plus for diluted LS (I don't preserve the paste soap). Suttocide is another option for high pH products.  See: http://www.makingskincare.com/preservatives/ As far as I can tell, Germall Plus mixes nicely with LS at room temperature.

Regarding using Optiphen -- I don't have any experience with the Optiphen line and have no idea if you need to warm your product to get the Optiphen to mix in. I'd check with your supplier to see if there's a tech sheet with that info.



rparrny said:


> Why do you use preservatives in liquid soap if you don't mind me asking?  Where could I find IL's recipe please?



1. An abundance of caution. If you're making a basic LS paste -- water, fat, lye -- it's optional. If you're going to use botanicals (aka bug food) when making the paste, I recommend a preservative. IMO, preservative is absolutely required if you're going to add even a titch of anything when diluting the soap except for plain distilled water.

2. No-neutralization Liquid Soap Tutorials:
Irish Lass: http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?p=428988 see posts 8 and 9
Susie: http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=49852


----------



## TeresaT

My first Taiwan Circling Swirl.  And I think it looks killer!! Unfortunately my dividers were a La Croix box and it wasn't sturdy enough.  The bottom leaked through.  Oh, well.  It still looks really good for a first try.  Considering I "never do anything right" this is an accomplishment!


----------



## Misschief

I'm in the process of making some salt brine soap (soleseife) that I intend to scent with lemongrass and ylang ylang (my fave combo right now). It will be coloured with lilac, peach, and seafoam. Right now, I'm waiting for the oils and the lye to cool to temp.

For the first time, as well, I'm using a Pringles container as a mold. For the leftovers, I'm using a silicone mold (nothing fancy). Pictures to come later.


----------



## Misschief

TeresaT said:


> My first Taiwan Circling Swirl.  And I think it looks killer!! Unfortunately my dividers were a La Croix box and it wasn't sturdy enough.  The bottom leaked through.  Oh, well.  It still looks really good for a first try.  Considering I "never do anything right" this is an accomplishment!



Teresa, I'm looking forward to seeing it once it firms up. Great colours! Very vibrant.


----------



## handavaka

TeresaT said:


> My first Taiwan Circling Swirl.  And I think it looks killer!! Unfortunately my dividers were a La Croix box and it wasn't sturdy enough.  The bottom leaked through.  Oh, well.  It still looks really good for a first try.  Considering I "never do anything right" this is an accomplishment!


For someone who thinks they don't do anything right, Teresa T....you're work is quite impressive!  Great looking soap and swirl!


----------



## jules92207

TeresaT said:


> My first Taiwan Circling Swirl.  And I think it looks killer!! Unfortunately my dividers were a La Croix box and it wasn't sturdy enough.  The bottom leaked through.  Oh, well.  It still looks really good for a first try.  Considering I "never do anything right" this is an accomplishment!



That is gorgeous, Teresa!


----------



## aprice522

Misschief said:


> I'm in the process of making some salt brine soap (soleseife) that I intend to scent with lemongrass and ylang ylang (my fave combo right now). It will be coloured with lilac, peach, and seafoam. Right now, I'm waiting for the oils and the lye to cool to temp.



I want to soap so bad but have a bunch of home/housework to do...paper work for work to do.  

I am excited for the new combo suggestion you had.  I love using EOs and am always looking for a new combo.  Question--What ratio do you use of each?

I have been touching my soaps from a week or so ago.  I had those two very soft soaps and they have finally hardened up.  

I actually had been comparing them to the previous soap I made that is very hard and one of them is the same recipe.  Odd.  The only difference was the harder bar had a 7% sf and was made with aloe for water, and the softer one was 5%sf and made with coconut milk....no differences other then that.  hmmm...

I am just learning to swirl and use micas, so go easy on me...I know they aren't great but I am decently happy.

Here is my EO blend (Lav, Lemonrass, rosemary and peppermint--ratio: 2/2/1/1)


August soaps by Angie price, on Flickr

Here is my EO peppermint. Can totally tell they were too soft and I cut anyways!  



August soaps by Angie price, on Flickr

I actually tried the Aug challenge, but happened too late, but took the pictures  so I am posting them too. 
I made this soap with Merlot I had leftover from a recipe that called for it.  It is scented with a sample Vanilla Rosewood FO I was sent from BB.

The wet soap


August soaps by Angie price, on Flickr

And the cut


August soaps by Angie price, on Flickr


----------



## Misschief

aprice522 said:


> I am excited for the new combo suggestion you had.  I love using EOs and am always looking for a new combo.  Question--What ratio do you use of each?



I used a 1:1 ratio. There's a local woman who has a line of creams and beauty products; her face cream (marvelous!) uses lemongrass and ylang ylang and I absolutely love it.

I have a couple of batches, too, that were really soft for some reason. Both are hardening up but I don't think they'll ever qualify as hard soaps. I was a little worried about both. I think they'll be fine but definitely not hard.


----------



## Helenz

Consuela,  I love your avocado soap bars -beautifully trimmed too. You mentioned using a salt solution. How much salt did you use?


----------



## Consuela

Helenz said:


> Consuela,  I love your avocado soap bars -beautifully trimmed too. You mentioned using a salt solution. How much salt did you use?



I haven't done the salt solution - but I use about 1TBS Salt PPO at trace. I know some people don't have luck with Dead Sea Salt... but that's the proportion I use... I've also used Himalayan Pink Salt (Which can be scratchy) so this time I ground it to a fine powder to see if that makes a difference....


----------



## dibbles

Cleaned up soaping area and put everything back where it belongs. It was getting a bit out of control. Now it's all ready to mess up again


----------



## dibbles

TeresaT said:


> My first Taiwan Circling Swirl.  And I think it looks killer!! Unfortunately my dividers were a La Croix box and it wasn't sturdy enough.  The bottom leaked through.  Oh, well.  It still looks really good for a first try.  Considering I "never do anything right" this is an accomplishment!



Pretty soap - post cut pics if you have time. I'd love to see what is hiding in there!


----------



## aprice522

I planned out several new recipes to test out for myself.  I really want to see if I can see some differences.  I am doing a 100OO, a 100Lard, a 50/50 Lard/OO and then a bunch of other variations on those I have already done.  I then got my kids to bed early enough that I was able to weigh out 6 different recipes to try.  I have a low key day planned and will be able to do at least 3 batches before I sleep....I WILL!!!  I have the EO blends planned, the recipes printed. 

I still have to decide if I want to do additives--I will do color since I have just started using them and want to practice.

But I have Kaolin clay I have yet to use, and I have some frozen/simmered down beer; honey; aloe juice; I am sure there are other things, but can't think of them now...  I guess I have a few decisions to make before the AM!


----------



## TeresaT

Last night when I got home I unmolded my two batches of soap from Sunday.  I'm going to check on them tonight to see if they're ready to cut.  I'll cut the zebra swirl normally.  But I'm going to cut the Tiawan Circling Swirl mantra style.  I've never done that, so I hope I comes out OK.  If not, nbd, it's still soap, right?


----------



## Misschief

Last night, I "painted" one of my soaps with copper mica... so pretty!



mica soap by Ev Skae, on Flickr

I wish I could have done more soapy stuff but we have company and I usually use my spare room as a drying/curing room. It will have to wait until after the weekend.


----------



## CTAnton

I made a recipe incorporating some gromwell root infused in water....thanks to newbie on her wall pour video I watched to NOT overdo it with the SB...and I didn't take minutes scraping out every last drop of soap batter out of my measuring containers...although  the batter stayed fluid the entire time...to say the batter is a light brown is correct...maybe the lye monster will look favorably upon me and at least turn the soap gray.....I don't want to be piggish and ask for blue!
The pots will wait until tomorrow....and I'll get off the lion's share of the residue and throw it on the grass....I don't think my septic is happy with what I've been putting down the sink....LOL....ask me how I know!
Soap on!*


----------



## TeaLeavesandTweed

This morning I unmolded the sheep tallow soaps I made Sunday afternoon. They're so smooth and white. I added calendula petals to half the bars and rose petals to the other half. So the rose ones are brown and spotty, but the calendula kept its lovely golden color.

I also ordered some more lye, some rose FO, and some pink kaolin clay because I guess I'm addicted.


----------



## jules92207

Ordered my first order from Fragrance Buddy today! Woo hoo!


----------



## Sonya-m

TeaLeavesandTweed said:


> This morning I unmolded the sheep tallow soaps I made Sunday afternoon. They're so smooth and white. I added calendula petals to half the bars and rose petals to the other half. So the rose ones are brown and spotty, but the calendula kept its lovely golden color.
> 
> I also ordered some more lye, some rose FO, and some pink kaolin clay because I guess I'm addicted.




Yep the lye monster will do that to rose petals (most botanicals actually, calendula is one of the very few that doesn't go brown)

On the subject of rose, you may find you get acceleration with the rose FO, florals are notorious but rose in particular 

I've just made some dividers for my loaf mould (as I need them for the October SMF tutorial )


----------



## Sonya-m

Oops forgot the pic!!




My small square mould also arrived - test batches here I come!


----------



## TeresaT

I cut my WSP "Jacob's Desire" soap.  It was too wet.  I should have left it alone.  Not happy about the look.  Now I really do have to get a planer.  There has to be pretty soap under this mess!  But, here's a pic.  I am NOT cutting my Taiwan circle swirl today.


----------



## skayc1

made gingerbread soap- had fun hand making my embeds!


----------



## doriettefarm

jules92207 said:


> Ordered my first order from Fragrance Buddy today! Woo hoo!



What did you get jules?


----------



## jules92207

doriettefarm said:


> What did you get jules?



I mostly got 1 oz samples to makes sure I like them first:

Birthday Cake Fragrance

French Vanilla Fragrance

Karma FB Type* Fragrance

Snow Cake FB Type* Fragrance

Vanilla Bean Noel Type Fragrance

Trichomania FB Type* Fragrance

Honey I Washed the Kids FB Type* Fragrance

Rock Star FB Type* Fragrance

Imogen Rose FB Type* Fragrance

Honeysuckle & Jasmine Fragrance

Edited to add: I ordered about 1pm and by 4pm my order had shipped. I am impressed already.


----------



## Consuela

Yesterday, I unpacked my EO and FO order - Christmas came early for Consuela!! 

And as always I have buyers remorse......that i didn't buy enough. Haha. 

Next, have to order lotion things. Taken me so long to decide because I'll be at my parents the next few weeks and want my stuff to maybe ship there. Gah. 

Only because our front door, we don't use it. And the side door is too awkward for leaving parcels. Plus, hubby probably wouldn't see the box for like a week, haha.


----------



## TeaLeavesandTweed

Sonya-m said:


> Yep the lye monster will do that to rose petals (most botanicals actually, calendula is one of the very few that doesn't go brown)
> 
> On the subject of rose, you may find you get acceleration with the rose FO, florals are notorious but rose in particular



Intellectually, I knew this about the rose petals. But I had to see for myself. And I'm fully prepared to hand-stir the rose FO in at thin trace. I'm not trying to do anything fancy; I just want a homemade tallow soap that smells like roses and maybe is pink (from the clay).


----------



## JuneP

*We've been skunked!*

The past 2 days I'd had to deal with our dog Bodhi, who got stuck under the platform that houses our garden shed. Unfortunately a skunk was living under there. Needless to say, I've spent a lot of time in the shower with the dog, first with loads of shampoo, then finding that didn't work very long before the skunk smell came back, then back in the shower again yesterday,this time with a large can of tomato juice. So he go a tomato juice massage followed by a Pert Plus shampoo. I just settled for the shower and shampoo for myself.

So the only soaping things I've done in that time was get a small order of soaping supplies in the works and move my curing soaps from the dining room table into the den. Oh, I also re-did some of my recipes for various lower water, and printed out various batch sizes of them which I will have to put in plastic covers and put in my 3 ring binder today.


----------



## kchaystack

JuneP said:


> The past 2 days I'd had to deal with our dog Bodhi, who got stuck under the platform that houses our garden shed. Unfortunately a skunk was living under there.



One of the managers just had her dog get skunked.  Someone said something about peroxide and Dawn dish soap.  I have never heard of that one - but I know tomato juice really does not work - from experience.


----------



## kumudini

I made our favorite salt bar, been planning for atleast 1 week. Original plan was two make 2 molds worth, but I miscalculated initially, luckily caught in time so the batch size grew to 3 of these 5 lb molds. The first time I had made it, only made 8 bars, they were loved by both of us and also my friends, so these will keep me from running out. It's scented with litsea cubeba and eucalyptus, which to my husband smells like a dessert with cardamom powder in it somehow. The colors are oxides from BA, green and the purple is a mix of blue and purple, in an attempt to create lavender. My first drop swirl, can't wait to cut these.


----------



## Bann51

I haven't soaped for a long time, but today I got everything out. I plan on masterbatching oils later and start with an unscented CP soap. Sometimes life gets in the way, but I'm finding my way back to what I love.


----------



## vmakkers

I unmolded my soap for this month's challenge before work. I'm hoping it's ready for cutting when I get home. I'm dying to see if my plan came out.


----------



## TeresaT

I received my new mold in the mail.  I wasn't expecting it until Saturday.  Good for me!  It is exactly as pictured on ebay and the acrylic inserts fit it perfectly.  The inserts also fit my other mold perfectly.  It appears the ebay seller buys a bunch of molds cheaply and cuts the acrylic dividers to fit the molds, then resells the set for a nice profit.  Capitalism at its finest!  If I was good with a saw, I might do that, too.  But, alas, I need all of my fingers to type with at work.  Perhaps when I retire I can revisit the idea of capitalism.  I'm looking forward to Sunday so I can try out my new mold!


----------



## CTAnton

got a little experiment going on in the kitchen...trying to insure gel on a batch of soap with the help of a large cooler....put the thermometer probe inside and warmed that baby up to over a 100 degrees F...the soap batter was in the low 80's so when the temperature of the cooler dropped below 90 I plugged in the hair dryer again to bring it up to 100 again...I'm leaving the hair dryer in the cooler, just unplugging it....wouldn't want my soap to get a chill after all......seems to be stable above 90 now and when the soap starts saponifying I'm expecting at least another 10 degree jump...sure beats the oven method if this works out....I do remember a volcano happening in that oven months ago....lesson learned!


----------



## Sonya-m

I've just recorded the Oct SMF tutorial video - I apologise now for my ramblings!!!


----------



## Saponista

Yay excited to see it!!!


----------



## amd

Not much soaping here, been helping the bf make beer and with his welded decor items, but I did manage to sneak in one more pumpkin bar tonight. An ITP swirl that may have gone horribly wrong. Will see when I cut it on Friday!


----------



## gigisiguenza

Nothing except use it and window shop soapy goodies. Been a bad day physically and I've got the energy level of the average sloth, so I'm couch potato queen today LOL


----------



## doriettefarm

jules92207 said:


> I mostly got 1 oz samples to makes sure I like them first:
> 
> Birthday Cake Fragrance
> 
> French Vanilla Fragrance
> 
> Karma FB Type* Fragrance
> 
> Snow Cake FB Type* Fragrance
> 
> Vanilla Bean Noel Type Fragrance
> 
> Trichomania FB Type* Fragrance
> 
> Honey I Washed the Kids FB Type* Fragrance
> 
> Rock Star FB Type* Fragrance
> 
> Imogen Rose FB Type* Fragrance
> 
> Honeysuckle & Jasmine Fragrance
> 
> Edited to add: I ordered about 1pm and by 4pm my order had shipped. I am impressed already.



Let me know what you think about Karma, Trichomania and Honey I Washed the Kids.  I love the originals but keep hesitating to order them.  I worry the coconut won't play nice in CP and I have several other honey FOs so have been on the fence.  I also feel like I can get pretty close to Karma with an EO blend of orange, patchouli & benzoin so haven't splurged on that one either.


----------



## JuneP

The tomato juice (I used a whole large can on this 12 lb terrier), and rubbed it in very very well. Then after I rinsed it off, I did another shampoo and it did improve the smell a great deal. He still has a strong scent around the front of his face even though I worked that area very well.

A couple of people after the fact told me about the  1 qt of peroxide, baking soda(forgot the amount but you can find the recipe on line), and 1 tsp of dawn dishwasher mix. Evidently you make a paste of it and put that on, but I don't see how that amount would even cover our little guy.

The gardener told me that he just used Dawn dish washing soap my itself and it worked well. I hope I never have to try it.
Today the gardener and helpers came and boarded up the whole areas around the base of the shed platform in my Secret garden. That section of the garden is totally fenced to keep out the deer, so I'm just not going to let Bodhi go in there again. I never want to deal with the skunk problem again.





kchaystack said:


> One of the managers just had her dog get skunked.  Someone said something about peroxide and Dawn dish soap.  I have never heard of that one - but I know tomato juice really does not work - from experience.


----------



## spenny92

doriettefarm said:


> Let me know what you think about Karma, Trichomania and Honey I Washed the Kids.  I love the originals but keep hesitating to order them.  I worry the coconut won't play nice in CP and I have several other honey FOs so have been on the fence.  I also feel like I can get pretty close to Karma with an EO blend of orange, patchouli & benzoin so haven't splurged on that one either.



I've used Honey I Washed The Kids, as I love the original Lush soap. I have another FO called Honey Bunny, and I cannot tell the difference between them in the finished soap. For me, using the Lush dupes is expensive as I have to have them shipped to NZ from Australia, so that's one that I wouldn't bother ordering again.


----------



## Sonya-m

I unmouled and cut my SMF October challenge soap - pleased to say it turned out how I wanted. Now I just need to think of the rules!


----------



## kumudini

I went down to the basement to sniff at my new salt bars. Didn't need to go near the bars, the whole basement was smelling lovely.
I still sniffed those bars, lol! And then took some pictures. Now I'm planning a batch with coffee.


----------



## jules92207

doriettefarm said:


> Let me know what you think about Karma, Trichomania and Honey I Washed the Kids.  I love the originals but keep hesitating to order them.  I worry the coconut won't play nice in CP and I have several other honey FOs so have been on the fence.  I also feel like I can get pretty close to Karma with an EO blend of orange, patchouli & benzoin so haven't splurged on that one either.



I definitely will keep you posted. I am a HUGE fan of honey I washed the kids and normally get the dupe from Daystar but I thought I'd give FB a chance. If it's close to Daystar's dupe I'll be happy. I also ordered the karma from WSP for comparison too.


----------



## TeresaT

*My heart is filled and I rejoice.  (AKA: Puffed up in pride.)*

I cut mt Taiwan Circling Swirl.  OH MY GOSH!  It is da bomb!!  Now I understand the excitement you all feel when you are cutting your soaps. They've smeared all over the place, but they still look great.  I definitely need a wire cutter for the soap instead of the knife-style cutter I have.  I am truly excited and amazed that I made these soaps.


----------



## KristaMarie

Oh. My. Ef. Teresa, those are beautiful


----------



## DeeAnna

Tried out my new soap planer/beveler. Niiiccccce!!! Boyd (PawPaws Woodcrafts) does a good job of woodworking -- pieces are accurately cut, nicely assembled, and carefully finished. He also shipped this item to me blazingly fast and very well packaged. I was even able to get a left handed version of the beveler -- a real plus! https://www.etsy.com/listing/219852255/unique-beautifully-crafted-wooden-soap


----------



## not_ally

T, those are gorgeous!


----------



## spenny92

Made my first pine tar soap today. I think the scent may be growing on me, it's really not as bad as I had read about. I was hoping for a super dark loaf (some photos I've seen were quite pale, more beige/tan than pine tar black) so I used 12% PT and it's turned out exactly as I hoped for from the outside, anyway. I unmoulded after 6 hours, it was rock hard!


----------



## dibbles

Theresa, thanks for posting the cut. They are beautiful, and you must be thrilled!


----------



## jules92207

Teresa those are incredible!


----------



## gigisiguenza

I'm always finding myself in awe of the soaps people are able to achieve. Such beautiful colors, designs, techniques. They all inspire me


----------



## holga_me

Had a failed attempt at faux funnel pringles can soap last night, I was using a Carnation FO from wellington for the first time. I knew it would speed up the trace, but didn`t expect it to accelerate instantly. Had to shovel it down in two cans and while I was slamming it down to get soap packed the bottom lid popped off, Im glad I taped the freezer paper to a can. It was a stressfull evening  :crazy:

Sooo, since I really wanted to get some round bars, I`m going to whip another batch with behaving key lime fo.

And then another batch, that`s already prepared and ready to be mixed, its gonna be a basil zebra swirl.


----------



## rparrny

Teresa nice job!
Cut my loaf of Cool Water for the guys this morning...
I did a drop swirl for this one, didn't want a thin trace but it was thicker than I wanted, not sure if it was the FO or my heavy handed SB.


----------



## gigisiguenza

rparrny said:


> Teresa nice job!
> Cut my loaf of Cool Water for the guys this morning...
> I did a drop swirl for this one, didn't want a thin trace but it was thicker than I wanted, not sure if it was the FO or my heavy handed SB.



That is so pretty.... I'm suffering from soap envy now LOL


----------



## osso

rparrny said:


> Teresa nice job!
> Cut my loaf of Cool Water for the guys this morning...
> I did a drop swirl for this one, didn't want a thin trace but it was thicker than I wanted, not sure if it was the FO or my heavy handed SB.



Beautiful!!


----------



## not_ally

Very, very pretty.  You have taken to swirls like a duck to water


----------



## rparrny

not_ally said:


> Very, very pretty.  You have taken to swirls like a duck to water


It's all you enablers I tell you...getting me dreaming of micas and FOs....

I am truly greatful, thank you...


----------



## jules92207

Visited my brand spankin new Smart & Final Extra store that opened up super close to me. First time the giant lard box was at floor level for my convenience. I imagine I'll be spending lots of money soon... Fragrance Buddy oils should arrive in the morning so I'm planning for some one lb testers this weekend.


----------



## holga_me

holga_me said:


> Sooo, since I really wanted to get some round bars, I`m going to whip another batch with behaving key lime fo.
> 
> And then another batch, that`s already prepared and ready to be mixed, its gonna be a basil zebra swirl.



Well, both batches traced faster then I expected and things just went wrong from there. I think Im having a bad soaping week. That faux funnel from soapqueen calling me for a challenge. 2 failed attempts. Running out of colors. I think I should nail it third time. Tomorrow, maybe, hmmm... Now I`m gonna stare at my watermelon soap and tell myself "You can do this!", at least that one is pretty


----------



## Misschief

I just made an experimental batch (12 oz of oil) of my own recipe. I've scented it with sandalwood e.o. and coloured it with spirulina (itp swirl). Now, to wait.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

Made two batches of soap, but what is noteworthy is that it was my first time using master-batched lye. 

O.  M.  Can I get a G?  It makes it all so much simpler - no flaffing about with lye containers and then having lots of pots all caustic and stuff.  Just measure out the 50% solution, add in the extra water and be done with it.  I am a convert, ladies and gents.  I will be annoyingly espousing the benefits of masterbatched lye like some kind of crazy Snake Oil salesman.



Misschief said:


> I just made an experimental batch (12 oz of oil) of my own recipe. I've scented it with sandalwood e.o. and coloured it with spirulina (itp swirl). Now, to wait.



Oooooh - what was the recipe?  If you don't want to go in to all the details, just tease us with some highlights...............


----------



## FlybyStardancer

I haven't soaped in two months! Aaaaaaaah... I even measured out oils for my first salt bar the last time I made soap, and it's been sitting just waiting! Things have been truly crazy around here. Work really picked up for me (which is good!), but it means that I'm working 6 days a week, with days long enough to make me basically useless for anything else once I step out of the office. 

Oh well, at least I'm not going to be out of soap anytime soon. I have soap from two swaps to work through, plus soaps from the batches I made last year to use for myself, and I have three batches to wrap and label for my giveaway tub. Two batches were the two last ones I made, and the third is a castile I made early this year, ready just in time for Halloween.  (And the infusions I used to color it give it a Halloween-y color theme too!)


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

I feel your pain on getting time to soap.

((Snake Oil at the ready)) I find what helps is masterbatching your lye - just melt your stubborn hard oils and then pour your lye........................


----------



## FlybyStardancer

lol Oh man, masterbatching lye is so tempting. I just make so few and so small batches that I worry about the lyewater getting too much time to react with CO2.

But even as it stands, even cleaning up afterwards is too much work! (Some of the stuff I used for the last batch is STILL sitting unwashed...)


----------



## TeaLeavesandTweed

Just made a batch of tallow, coconut, and olive oil soap to test what I hope will be my base recipe. I did get fancy and add a little oat flour and calendula. I want to have a well-behaved base recipe before I attempt using the rose FO that I got yesterday!


----------



## Misschief

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Oooooh - what was the recipe?  If you don't want to go in to all the details, just tease us with some highlights...............



No problem....

30% lard
25% Coconut oil
25% Olive oil
10 % Rice Bran oil (I had a little bit left in the bottle)
10 % Cocoa Butter

5% SF

My liquid was frozen coconut milk.


----------



## CTAnton

today's a record 3 batches of soap...one charcoal facial,a soleseife soap that didn't turn to rock like my salt bars....probably going to be my least successful one of the 3.... and I just wrapped up a gray gradient soap with an orange layer toward the top....scented with Cracklin Birch....I'm calling it Winter Solstice..I'd love to call it "On the Road Outside Billings" but we are largely a geographically challenged nation, IMHO....


----------



## jules92207

CTAnton said:


> today's a record 3 batches of soap...one charcoal facial,a soleseife soap that didn't turn to rock like my salt bars....probably going to be my least successful one of the 3.... and I just wrapped up a gray gradient soap with an orange layer toward the top....scented with Cracklin Birch....I'm calling it Winter Solstice..I'd love to call it "On the Road Outside Billings" but we are largely a geographically challenged nation, IMHO....



I use to do marketing in my last job and I had classes all over the US, it made me a lot more knowledgeable about our geography. I spent all day staring at maps to figure out areas to call which were close enough to my classes that it would be worth it. I had a class in Billings even! 

Back to soap, I've been wanting to make a charcoal facial bar. I'm curious how that works out.


----------



## MrsSpaceship

I made my first batch of Castille soap today (it's still considered Castille if you add silk to the lye water right?).  It's hopefully not gelling away in the fridge and should be ready to gift by next Yule.  
I needed to soap something, but I have a few batches I haven't even tested yet, so I won't be put out by a long cure time.  
Next is a 100% coconut for laundry soap.  I'm on a soapy roll!


----------



## kumudini

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Made two batches of soap, but what is noteworthy is that it was my first time using master-batched lye.
> 
> I will be annoyingly espousing the benefits of masterbatched lye like some kind of crazy Snake Oil salesman.



Let me know if you need help of a saleswoman gent .  I love master batching. These days I've some master batched lye as well as oils on the ready at any given time. I could just wake up one morning, say I want to soap and be done making it before breakfast. Not that I do that but I could. You should really try to master batch your favorite oil combo, melt and portion that out into your typical batch size. When the craving hits, just melt the oils, let cool a bit while preparing the other ingredients, measure out your master batched lye and SB away. No opening a dozen containers, taring  the scales every time. Minimal risk of forgetting some oil. No waiting for hours  for the lye to cool down either.  Is there a down side? I find my self going through the pounds of lye much faster.


----------



## snappyllama

I mailed out a bunch of bars this morning. I only have twentyish bars left in various stages of curing. Ack - time to make more soap!


----------



## whitewitchbeauty

I made my 1st 2 solo CP soap batches today. One is with patchouli, pine, cedarwood, frankincense & myrrh. The 2nd batch is lemongrass, lemon, tea tree, & bergamot.


----------



## dillsandwitch

made 8 batches over the weekend, and only had 1 soap on a stick. Thanks Big tree Supplies. Not 

Finally getting my ass into gear for the Christmas soaps. Guess what everyone is getting this year? hehehe


----------



## jules92207

I got my Fragrance Buddy order today and promptly made my new batch of honey I washed the kids. So far I am very happy with the scent and how it behaved. I may have found my new supplier...


----------



## LoveOscar

I planted my own calendula for future use in soaps. :grin: I ordered a batch of himalayan salt to make salt bars, and I checked on my curing batch of plain as day soap (no color, no scent, just playing with the ingredients that I had at the time). And I found a local source of goats milk for milk bars.

Nice Sunday morning before I have to go to work.


----------



## rparrny

Going to attempt my coffee bar again, this time with cocoa powder in it and will use a vanilla FO from BC...
Here goes nothin...:neutral:


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

Be careful - that FO will discolour your......ah, never mind


----------



## Misschief

After making my face soap yesterday (which turned out even better than expected), I also made a batch of hemp soap. It had hemp oil (with a few others) and hemp milk and it's... well.... gorgeous! (I think) I left it unscented because I couldn't decide what to put in it.



003 by Ev Skae, on Flickr



005 by Ev Skae, on Flickr


----------



## rparrny

Made the coffee soap...some very weird things happened but in the end I think it will be okay.
I split my lye and oils in half and used the Vanilla FO in just the brown half which I added a tsp of black cocoa...I used this cocoa mostly because it doesn't clump.  When I got ready to add my coffee lye to the oil it was very thick???  My guess is when I ground my beans I powdered them and once I stirred it, it seemed okay.  I was expecting the brown to trace faster so I hand blended it first so I could pour it first, maybe because I put all the FO in that half it stayed very thin.  My white TD half actually traced faster...now I used castor oil at 15% in this batch so that may be why...I think the FO in the coffee half saved my butt...unfortunately I panicked when I saw the TD white trace fast with my SB so I hurried to blend the coffee and forgot to burp my SB .
It swirled nicely, much better than I thought it would.  The pics make it look black but it is really very dark brown.  We'll see how it turns out...


----------



## TeresaT

I've just master batched 10# of oils and divided into 2# batches.  Now I'm binge watching "Call the Midwives" on Netflix (not soaping related, I know).


----------



## snappyllama

I liked that series a lot, too. 

Just got done trying out MO Lemon Unhinged FO. It's a really nice lemon that I hope doesn't discolor too much. Only of my colors (sea green) accelerated like crazy so ended up with a plop pile in the mold.


----------



## JuneP

The only thing I did was get a couple of orders in for a few more micas and some infused oils to make a healing salve.

I'm not planning some simple dinners for a couple of nights next week so the afternoon is free to make a couple of small batches of soap.

Have some grocery shopping to do now and tonight I'll try that video/moving making software again. I don't think it wants to work with Windows 10 (when I deleted some sections and played the video back, it looks like ghosts are in the video because it is overlapping some frames!);and I have about 12 days left in the 15 day trial and if I can't get it to work, I'll look elsewhere. It looks like there is no reasonably priced vide/movie editing software, so far that gets a good review from all who are using Windows 10 so I may have to wait a few months to let these software people to catch up to this latest version of Windows.


----------



## hlee

I made a batch of Vanilla bean with a splash of Oak moss and used pumpkin for part of my liquid.
Then a batch of Lime in the Coconut Milk.
 Now I need to order some oils .


----------



## BlackDog

TeresaT said:


> Now I'm binge watching "Call the Midwives" on Netflix (not soaping related, I know).



LOVE THAT SHOW.

I tried out new additives today!  Split a batch into 2 and made one with poppy seeds (kiwi FO) and one with white kaolin clay (NG British Burberry FO).


----------



## Misschief

Made an avocado soap today, using the remains of my aloe vera extract as part of the liquid and coloured with a bit of spirulina, scented with frankincense and neroli. Right now, it's gelling and looking good.


----------



## narismom

Misschief said:


> Made an avocado soap today, using the remains of my aloe vera extract as part of the liquid and coloured with a bit of spirulina, scented with frankincense and neroli. Right now, it's gelling and looking good.



This sounds lovely.

I made a batch for a friend who is getting married. She wanted some soaps to give as gifts. I scented it with Lavender and Vanilla eos.


----------



## cgawlik

Canned my freshly rendered beef tallow(all it cost was time and electricity) thank you local grocer. Got about 3 pounds of beef trimmings I used in a couple soups( thanks again meat man!) 
Lard is on the stove in its 1st cleaning. I won't get as much lard, never do but hey free is free. So I will take what u can..


----------



## holga_me

So this is an outcome from last weeks soaping. You can see on a third picture as soap batter reached thick trace in the middle of a pouring and stqarted layering instead of penetrating through layers. So, Im happy with half of the soaps. This one is a bastille recipe scented with Anise & White Ginger FO`s.

And then green & yellow soap was supposed to be a green and white. This one overall turned out ok for the first time on zebra swirl, but its not what was intended. Scented with Basil FO. White & green would be perfect, ah well, I get to try again!


----------



## OliveOil2

Jules I have heard that the Trichomania acts up in CP soap, my friend who is an experiences soaper had a batch that acted up. Hope you see this before you test it. I have also heard that 'The Comforter' doesn't hold in CP. I like the Karma, and am interested to see how it compares with WSP. FB usually has Holiday sales, and should (hope) have a Black Friday sale coming up.


----------



## traderbren

After a little hiatus from soaping, I jumped back in today. I just made a loaf of unscented, uncolored soap for my hubs to use before/after hunting, and my BIL and nephew to take camping when they go to New Mexico with the boy scouts.

Last night I used my salt bar (80% salt) again. I made it 4 1/2 months ago. It was glorious, so I printed off another recipe to make this week, using 50% salt this time. I'll probably use NG's White Sage and Sea Salt FO.


----------



## JuneP

Finished trimming my cucumber melon soap. Got my first soaping video uploaded and linked to a message here  only to find there were errors in the URL. Now I need to find out how to delete some of those "in error" posts!

I also unpacked my veggie shredder and shredded the soap trimmings from the soap I trimmed this morning, and made a soap ball. After lunch I'll do the same thing with the Nag Champa soap scraps. 

That's it so far. If I can I'll get around to filing all those recipes I printed out days ago and still haven't found time to get them into the plastic covers and into my 3 ring binder!


----------



## Consuela

Today I _finally_ got in a 2 hour soaping sesh.....

Baby went down for a sleep, and I thought I would test my luck... (Grandma & Hubby were here to tend to her if she woke up and I said to myself "FK it, there are two other people here...EVERYONE is sleeping in the house except me. I'm going to take some ME time and Soap.").

So. Did the horribly, disgusting, and dangerous job of Transferring some Lye....I didn't like the setup in the 5gallon bucket. Sure it's nice to have that much Lye, but it had this silly bag - and scoop - and just.... so....not.....convenient. Burned myself wayyyy too many times the other day and I am NOT doing that every time I make Soap. So I braced myself and moved some... Maybe about half the bucket. That's all I could handle because my arm started burning (Just wore short gloves and I should have worn taller ones...) so have this nice little lye burn (perfect little hole) on my right forearm, and a teensy rash on my right wrist where obviously I also got some lye.

That's okay, I took one for the team...

Then since baby was still sleeping - and I was obviously NOT leaving my soap room until decontamination - I thought - "What the hell? Might as well soap." 

So: Pumpkin Soap - first time using pumpkin purree - and I DOOOO love the smell.. It smells SOOOO much like pumpkin pie. Perfectly what I wanted. (Pumpkin Patch FO from NDA).

Then I made a Lavender Soap because I almost always need Lavender...used Alkanet Root & Blue Poppyseeds. Did what I _think_ is a drop swirl. Not sure though because I haven't seen the tutorial. I just thought "If I was a drop swirl, how would I be? How would I work? Which way would I go?" And for all intents & purposes, I wung it. Winged It? Wung it? 

And lastly, I bought a Basil E/O with my last order and thought I would do a citrus basil soap.... Well, It could have used a LOT more Orange, and a LOT less Basil. It's an.... _interesting smell_ to say the least... at this moment in time anyway.. But that's okay I hope the smell will change over the next few weeks. _Is it weird that I think it kind of smells like an ashtray?_ And since I didn't have my **** together, I did a faux-funnel pour (where i pretend I used a funnel, when in actuality, I didn't even use it because I couldn't find it) and just kept randomly changing the shade of green in the soap - and pouring in a few different places, on top of each other... SO that will also be fun to cut... 

SO. That was that.....


----------



## amd

Rebatched some soap... It turned out looking like meatloaf. Raw meatloaf. The teen said he would rather eat it than wash with it. Sigh. At least I scented it with something I like for my own use.


----------



## traderbren

After dinner, hubs bought me a new stainless steel bowl, so I made my salt bar. (My other soap pot was still soapy from this afternoon.) I ran a little short on salt, so it will probably be about 40% salt rather than 50%. I used my silicone bar mold so I don't have to worry about cutting it.


----------



## jules92207

OliveOil2 said:


> Jules I have heard that the Trichomania acts up in CP soap, my friend who is an experiences soaper had a batch that acted up. Hope you see this before you test it. I have also heard that 'The Comforter' doesn't hold in CP. I like the Karma, and am interested to see how it compares with WSP. FB usually has Holiday sales, and should (hope) have a Black Friday sale coming up.



I will definitely keep that in mind with the Trichomania. Good to know about the Comforter, I haven't gotten that one yet. I'm excited to compare the karma fo's, I was not impressed with Daystar's dupe at all so I am hopeful.

October is my "extra paycheck" month where I have an extra chunk of cash at my discretion, I'll have to sock some away for a good sale!

I'm really curious about other fragrances with them too, I hope more people share their experiences.


----------



## cmzaha

Even though it was 92º F in the kitchen I just had to make some soap. Have not made any for a few weeks and I am getting low. Today I made Goat's milk Pink Sugar and a new Fo for me Iced Orange Pineapple from soapsupplies.net. It smell delish and soaped beautifully. Even with a semi mover recipe I like, tallow & shea included in the recipe, it behaved well enough for 5 colors, with stirring not stick blending. Was nice to make some soap other than the 1000 sample flowers I had been pouring for the last month.


----------



## traderbren

I unmolded my salt bars, and unmolded and cut my plain batch of unscented.


----------



## nsmar4211

Unmolded the last of the cough syrup...errr Berry scented soap (bleh, never buying that again). It does tame down so all the kids on my Christmas list are getting it after a test snifferer said they liked it (after cure). 

Made a scrub bar test batch...that I now have to rerun numbers on because my new olive oil pours out a LOT faster than my old ones. Said ferget it and reduced another oil's number (yea yea I know). Probably will be a lot higher superfat and will be soft forever because of course it was the olive oil and not the coconut! Rerun numbers is on list. And this is why I do small batches (2lbs or 1lb) LOL.

Plotting my next batches as we speak.....

Edit: Ok, I was wrong....difference was very minor by the numbers. Soap should be fine . Now I have to wait a month to find out....


----------



## traderbren

Realized it was National Coffee Day, so I'm now busy running numbers for a coffee soap. I bought the Cafe Mocha FO from NG last month for it. I also have unrefined cocoa butter I'm trying to get rid of, so I think it will work well here, even if the chocolate smell doesn't go away completely.


----------



## commoncenz

Found out there was a baker's supply store in the next town over. I called to see if they carried lard. They did; at only $35 for a 50 Lb box. However, I was told by the lady answering the phone that I had to be an established bakery in the area in order to purchase from them. Bummer!!

Refusing to be deterred, I grabbed a few bars of soap and drove to their business. When I walked into the office, I identified myself as the local hobbyist handcrafted soap maker who had called earlier. I told the lady that she had been so helpful that I felt I should bring her a few samples of my soap. I thanked her again for her help and left. Within an hour I received a phone call from that lady. It seems that she had opened a bar of soap and washed her hands with it right there in the office. She loved the smell and the feel. Also, she is the owner's daughter and she had talked to her father about selling me any fats/oils that I need that they might carry. 

Long story short, I went back ... and left with a 50 Lb box of lard and a promise that I would be able to purchase lard and coconut oil from them at the same prices the bakeries pay.   The coconut oil is $55 for a 50 Lb box, and as soon as I use up the 5 bottles I purchased yesterday at Big Lots, I'll be getting a box of that too!


----------



## brandnew

TeresaT said:


> My first Taiwan Circling Swirl.  And I think it looks killer!! Unfortunately my dividers were a La Croix box and it wasn't sturdy enough.  The bottom leaked through.  Oh, well.  It still looks really good for a first try.  Considering I "never do anything right" this is an accomplishment!



teresa t ....may I fail as beautifully!!!
I finally got round to making a polka dotted soap....been meaning to for ages!!


----------



## traderbren

Patrick, that's awesome! Great idea taking soap to persuade her!


----------



## traderbren

I made a 1lb experimental recipe using unrefined (aka chocolate smelling) cocoa butter, lard, avocado oil, and coconut oil. Scented with BRV.

Also whipped up a loaf of coffee soap.


----------



## kumudini

Today I finally got down to testing my FO samples from AHRE after seeing Gigi's quest for honeysuckle. I had their heavenly honeysuckle and also gardenia, liked the lavender&chamomile OOB. Long story short, I tested 10 florals today but since the batch has red Palm in it, I won't be able to comment on discoloration. This is mainly for the scent and sticking power. 
Gardenia almost disappeared, but it might come back in next few days. Have to wait and see
Autumn mums overheating, also has a riced look to the surface.
Lavender & chamomile really behaved and still smelling nice.
Neroli smells so much like the citrus flowers.
Wild tuberose and jasmine very strong OOB, hopefully it tones down a bit.
Kimono flower is beautifully mild OOB
Rose Geranium feels very familiar, perfume like.
Heavenly honeysuckle- smells really wonderful
Water lily and jasmine
Pink lilac and willow is OK OOB, has more of a leafy scent than floral.

All in all, my basement smells of hot soap and mixed florals, not a favorite. Hopefully it's more pleasant tomorrow. 
Next up is fruity FOs and the incense kind. Wondering how everyone keeps track of their test bars?


----------



## doriettefarm

I applaud your patience and persistence Patrick!  Bribery-by-soap isn't a bad approach either . . . way to score a new supplier and possibly a future customer


----------



## traderbren

I cut my coffee bar this morning:



Last night I popped my experimental BRV bars out of their molds too, and I'm happy to see this morning I can't smell the cocoa butter.


----------



## commoncenz

doriettefarm said:


> I applaud your patience and persistence Patrick!  Bribery-by-soap isn't a bad approach either . . . way to score a new supplier and possibly a future customer



I can't take credit for the idea. Months ago I read a post where one of the "Mavens" had taken a similar approach with someone. I believe that was Carol (cmzaha) iirc. So, the inspiration for the approach came from someone else and I thank them for that.


----------



## holga_me

Did a test shoot at the beach last night. What was interesting that all of my soaps got slippery while I was handling them. It was literally like using it in the shower, slipping out of my hands. I guess it`s the moisture content in the air. Even the cardboard box itself got moist. It was funny struggling with the soap sliding down from the wooden log.
The soap on the picture has sweet almond, shea butter and vitamin E in it. Scented with lavender and patchouli EO`s.


----------



## CTAnton

I've been on a soleseife or brine bar kick...made a batch last week and the texture on it is very pleasing...I can only hope it soaps as well as it looks/feels...today was a double batch(6 pounds of oils) with himalayan sea salt ...a bought a bunch of this for salt bars before it drew blood on one of my testers so this is one way to use it up...did a ITP swirl with some fuchsia colorant...****...! They're soooo pretty!!!


----------



## amd

Out of olive oil and coconut oil until the next payday so in the meantime I'm fondling the bars in my cure rack and searching for an oxide supplier.


----------



## Arimara

I'm doing late night research, waiting on a few butters and oils to be delivered and working out how I'm going to safely make soap without having my curious child critique the fact that soap is curing in a container (it will be a long discussion).


----------



## gigisiguenza

I cleaned out and reorganized my soap closet so I can find things easier. I grated up a ton of soap for a confetti batch and turned all my soaps. I window shopped a boatload of soapy goodies I can't afford LOL. And I played with ideas for future soaps, sketching out the visuals and the plan to make them. Oh and I did soapy dishes because I didn't clean them after the last batch.


----------



## brandnew

I am asking what BRV and ITP (taiwan...peacock?) mean?!? Lol I need to make a new abbreviation list too!


----------



## rparrny

brandnew said:


> I am asking what BRV and ITP (taiwan...peacock?) mean?!? Lol I need to make a new abbreviation list too!


ITP= In The Pot (swirl)
I don't know what BRV is...


----------



## kumudini

Last night I ordered a KD8000 with adapter, this bamboo organizer box set to be used for molds and some AC on Amazon.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006MON3XE/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
I needed a small mold to test recipes and swirling and hoping the smaller two will fit the bill. The largest would hold 5 pounds of soap but allow more swirling than my 5lb log mold. Really hoping these would hold up to soaping.
The KD8000 is to replace my WW kitchen scale with a small 3kilo capacity and not very accurate in weighing small amounts like under 5 grams. Amazon had the best price on AC and I need to make B&W soaps so badly .

BRV- Black Raspberry Vanilla, ITP/S- In The Pot Swirl.


----------



## rparrny

Vkumudini said:


> Last night I ordered a KD8000 with adapter, this bamboo organizer box set to be used for molds and some AC on Amazon.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006MON3XE/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


Very clever and cost effective use of those organizers...


----------



## kchaystack

brandnew said:


> I am asking what BRV and ITP (taiwan...peacock?) mean?!? Lol I need to make a new abbreviation list too!



BRV - Black Raspberry Vanilla
ITP - In the pot


----------



## brandnew

BRV- Black Raspberry Vanilla, ITP/S- In The Pot Swirl.[/QUOTE]

thank you!.....duh!


----------



## kumudini

I gave wings to my money. After shopping Amazon the day before, I ordered my self some regular palm oil and some other (new to me) soaping oils and butters. Also finished purchasing the funnel pitchers and some freezer paper, thanks Gigi! The total for 6 pitchers, 2 large packs of freezer paper and shipping came to 33$, good deal!  Looked through newbie's picture thread for color inspiration for my next batch. Signed up for this month's challenge. Might actually make some 100% CO laundry soap later today.


----------



## TeaLeavesandTweed

I ordered some Honey Bunny fragrance oil and gold mica from NG for an upcoming batch of soap. I just got cast in a staging of Winnie the Pooh, and I think I might make soaps as cast gifts. I really, really wanted to soap this weekend, but I mix my lye outdoors and we've got a bit of rain happening for the next few days.


----------



## dibbles

TeaLeavesandTweed said:


> I ordered some Honey Bunny fragrance oil and gold mica from NG for an upcoming batch of soap. I just got cast in a staging of Winnie the Pooh, and I think I might make soaps as cast gifts. I really, really wanted to soap this weekend, but I mix my lye outdoors and we've got a bit of rain happening for the next few days.



Congratulations on being cast - that's exciting!


----------



## TeaLeavesandTweed

dibbles said:


> Congratulations on being cast - that's exciting!



Thanks! I've done a couple plays at this theater, but nothing with kids or music, so that will be new.


----------



## Wyredgirl

I ordered my coconut oil (meant to order 1 gallon from amazon, ended up with 5 gallons) Shea butter, cocoa butter, sweet almond oil, clays, essential oils, lye, and some others because I get to stay home for a few weeks thanks to my latest project that took me 9.5 months to complete. 

 he had to stay in the hospital for a week after but is home now!!!


----------



## traderbren

Congrats!!!


----------



## kumudini

An IV cath up there, ugh! the skills of nurses these days just amaze me. 
Congrats on the cute bundle! Hope you have a great journey together.


----------



## dibbles

Congratulations - he is adorable! Wishing you lots of happiness (and a little sleep).


----------



## amd

Researching salt bars because a lady at work asked me if I could make a dupe of Posh's Classic Snarky Bar. She uses it for shaving because it's exfoliating, so I think a salt bar is the right direction to go with it. I should note at this time that I _still_ have not tried Shunt's salt bars (I have two sitting on my shelf... sigh. Too many other bars of soap in my shower, the bf and kids threatened to kick me out of the house if I add even one more bar in there before using up anything else.) Also researching recipes for practicing swirling as my go to soap recipe traces way too fast for good swirls. I barely accomplished an ITP swirl last week - I thought I would have globs of color when I cut the loaf, but it turned out great!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

I made a formula in excel to work out how much water, baking powder and citric acid I need to make x grams of sodium citrate. Even though I could make enough to last a long time and not need to calculate too often


----------



## BlackDog

I made my first FO blend today! NG's Cranberry/Mistletoe & Ivy 3:1. Smells pretty great from what I can tell through my allergy-stuffy nose.


----------



## gigisiguenza

Attempted a Clyde slide ITP swirl.... it went sorta ok LOL.... yet again I think I SB too friggin long, so it thickened up on me and wasn't as fluid as it needed to be to create the pretty thin swirlies. Ah well, it smells good and the colors are pretty, so we will see once it sets up ::::fingers crossed:::::


----------



## FlybyStardancer

So work is still keeping me super-busy, and next week got added on to it! *flop* Buuuuuuuuuut today I got one of those three-tier plastic shelving units and put all of my EOs & FOs into it, along with some other stuff (colorants, butters, etc). That meant I could get rid of a bunch of boxes & shipping material that they had been sitting in since I got them!

It's a lot more productive than I normally am after a full day of work.


----------



## shunt2011

Yay I get to make soap today. 8 batches of oils measured and lye ready to go.  I haven't made soap in two months.  Let the soaping begin.


----------



## gigisiguenza

I made a batch yesterday, attempting the clyde slide, SB too much yet again, so it came out too thick. I didn't get the pretty wispy colors I was aiming for, but it didn't come out too bad. I think I used too much natural colorant, but I kinda like it


----------



## CritterPoor

made 2 - 2lb batches of soap this morning.  Batch 1 is FB's Fir Needle Forest, with a splash of BB's Sensual Sandalwood (I think it smells like cedar).   Batch 2 is FB's Twisted Peppermint.


----------



## Misschief

I'm using my new daisy mold for the first time today. Made a small batch of sunflower oil (among other things) soap, sf'ed with a touch of argan oil and scented with neroli e.o. 

Pics will come.


----------



## IrishLass

I just unmolded an beveled the below beauty. This was my second attempt this week at making this design (Soaping101's pencil-line design). The first batch a few days ago did not come out as planned and is not picture-worthy, and for the most part it is also not what I consider to be 'gift-worthy', so I took stock of my mistakes, got back up on the proverbial horse and gave it another go yesterday. I'm _so_ much more happy with this one:







IrishLass


----------



## BlackDog

IrishLass said:


> I just unmolded an beveled the below beauty. This was my second attempt this week at making this design



I've watched that video several times, and oh, what a beautiful job you did with it! So lovely!


----------



## shunt2011

IL those are beautiful!


----------



## amd

Found a jar if co in the beer fridge so I put together a test batch of salt bars. Only used 65% co as that was all I could do with the amount that I had. It will be enough to at least see if salt bars are the way to go for my coworkers snarky bar replacement. Took photos of soap for sale for FB.


----------



## CTAnton

IL those are gorgeous yet again....they remind me of granite...can't you see a countertop with that look???As my Asian best friend would say..."TOP DOLLAH!"


----------



## Misschief

Daisy, Daisy (that's what I'm calling this one). I need to learn not to be so hasty to take my soaps out of the molds. I damaged a couple of them in removing them from the molds. All in all, though, I love the look of these.... simple, clean. 



001 by Ev Skae, on Flickr


----------



## Misschief

I also rebatched some of my ugly peppermint soap and turned it into something I'll actually use.



004 by Ev Skae, on Flickr


----------



## rparrny

gigisiguenza said:


> I made a batch yesterday, attempting the clyde slide, SB too much yet again, so it came out too thick. I didn't get the pretty wispy colors I was aiming for, but it didn't come out too bad. I think I used too much natural colorant, but I kinda like it
> 
> View attachment 17006
> 
> View attachment 17007
> 
> View attachment 17008


Gigi, I think it looks really cool...WTG!


----------



## rparrny

IrishLass said:


> I just unmolded an beveled the below beauty. This was my second attempt this week at making this design (Soaping101's pencil-line design). The first batch a few days ago did not come out as planned and is not picture-worthy, and for the most part it is also not what I consider to be 'gift-worthy', so I took stock of my mistakes, got back up on the proverbial horse and gave it another go yesterday. I'm _so_ much more happy with this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IrishLass


Wow, that's really pretty!  Golden heaven!


----------



## Sonya-m

IL that's one beautiful soap!!


----------



## JuneP

Love it! Great job!


rparrny said:


> Wow, that's really pretty!  Golden heaven!


----------



## JuneP

Did you do the one he showed in his first video of it or the second? He got a more wispy look in the second one when he just poured the batter horizontally down the center of the mold.

Can't wait to see his next refinement of the technique.



rparrny said:


> Gigi, I think it looks really cool...WTG!


----------



## gigisiguenza

rparrny said:


> Gigi, I think it looks really cool...WTG!



TY  I kinda like em too, and I'm loving this ITP swirl thing LOL


----------



## gigisiguenza

IrishLass said:


> I just unmolded an beveled the below beauty. This was my second attempt this week at making this design (Soaping101's pencil-line design). The first batch a few days ago did not come out as planned and is not picture-worthy, and for the most part it is also not what I consider to be 'gift-worthy', so I took stock of my mistakes, got back up on the proverbial horse and gave it another go yesterday. I'm _so_ much more happy with this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IrishLass



It won't let me see the image


----------



## gigisiguenza

JuneP said:


> Did you do the one he showed in his first video of it or the second? He got a more wispy look in the second one when he just poured the batter horizontally down the center of the mold.
> 
> Can't wait to see his next refinement of the technique.



June I'm not sure which I watched, I watched so many, but I'm trying to learn how to get those beautiful wispy swirls


----------



## traderbren

My dad came over and asked if I had gotten any further on shaving soap. I told him I still needed to order the KOH. So, he tossed me a few bucks to order it faster. With any luck, it will be here by the weekend!!!

(Insert Muppet arm flail here) Yay!!!


----------



## Kamahido

I taught my wife to make some soap today. Is that soapy?:wink:


----------



## Wyredgirl

Made pine tar soap...forgot how fast it accelerates!!! And used my new mold. I also made a cinnamon bun soap with morrocan red clay and coconut milk. Hopefully pics tomorrow.


----------



## jules92207

I made Oatmeal, Milk & Honey in my new honeycomb mold, a batch of Pumpkin Spice, and a batch of Shave & Haircut - all scents from Brambleberry. 

I also made a new olive oil soap which I think I put too much rose kaolin clay in and I used rose distilled water for half the liquid. It's really pink.


----------



## maya

I made cupcakes and bon-bons. with little frosted tops. They are so darling I cannot stand it.


----------



## gigisiguenza

I planned and plotted LOL. I really wanted to make a batch today, but life got in the way. So I've been planning and plotting


----------



## gigisiguenza

maya said:


> I made cupcakes and bon-bons. with little frosted tops. They are so darling I cannot stand it.



Pics, we need pics


----------



## maya

gigisiguenza said:


> Pics, we need pics



I'll try, thanks for asking. 









http://www.soapmakingforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## maya

I haven't taken pics of the cupcakes, yet.


----------



## maya




----------



## JuneP

The first one he did was with a black raspberry FO, so just check his channel on you tube and select video and all his videos will come up and then you can see which one he did right after the Black raspberry FO., In that one he changed how he poured it into the mold and he got a lot more wispy parts. Both were nice, but I preferred the second one. 



gigisiguenza said:


> June I'm not sure which I watched, I watched so many, but I'm trying to learn how to get those beautiful wispy swirls


----------



## JuneP

Had no energy to make soap after a couple of days dealing with an intestinal bug which has now morphed into a cold; but I did manage to get my tools out and make notes on the colors I want to use for the secret swirl challenge. I also spent a lot of time, in vain, looking for my swirling tools, so I dug into the closets and found an older wire hanger and made a new one for one of my molds. And of course after I made a new one, I found one of the three missing ones last night and in the middle of the night remembered where I put the commercially made one.

Old metal hangers are much thicker than current ones, so it took a lot of digging through tool boxes for find a heavy, wire cutting plier and it took a while to get the shape right; but it's done and ready to go either today or tomorrow,

After dinner I found a great web site with color combinations and got a lot of great ideas for soap colors and spent a lot of time downloading some of those to print out later. The site has an amazing database of colors and you can pick out a color, apricot, for instance, from a long list and search will bring up a whole page of possible color combinations. I'll definitely be spending more time on that site!


----------



## kumudini

I made 100% CO laundry soap and did some swirl practice with blue oxide, it somehow turned a very pretty lavender. AND, I also had overheating and cracking for the first time in almost one year of soap making but this was my own doing, I had insulated it as I soaped RT and my basement was cold. No worries though as this one would be crushed to powder pretty soon.


----------



## IrishLass

gigisiguenza said:


> It won't let me see the image


 
Hit the 'refresh' button and it should show up. 


IrishLass


----------



## handavaka

I am making 3 batches of my Marina Del Rey Shaving soap today....selling a lot of this, in spite of the impending NO-SHAVE-NOVEMBER approaching! It's a tad cold and rainy here in Southern California, so I feel a "force-gel" coming on....


----------



## navigator9

I made soap for the first time in months! I had promised myself that I wasn't going to make any soap until all of the work was done on the house, because I didn't want to be distracted.....but I just couldn't help myself. I made some buttermilk bastile for a friend's daughter who is pregnant. It felt soooo good. I want to make more tomorrow.
P.S. They dug the holes for the porch supports today. Once the building inspector checks them out, framing can start. Woo hoo!!!


----------



## LoveOscar

My salt order from BrambleBerry came in today! Soaping time is coming soon.  I have a salt bar recipe I want to test out!


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat

Wanna make soap but don't know what to make.....thinking of making turkeys for embeds .... Or maybe some green clay soap.... Don't know what to do lol


----------



## dibbles

Tried my first zebra swirl tonight. I hope I don't have to post on the 'soapy mistake' thread again!


----------



## commoncenz

I made my made master batches of lye/aloe juice and my oils today. First time I've done that instead of making the lye mix and melting the oils when I soap. Just got tired of the waiting to soap until the lye mix and oils were "ready".


----------



## dillsandwitch

JuneP said:


> After dinner I found a great web site with color combinations and got a lot of great ideas for soap colors and spent a lot of time downloading some of those to print out later. The site has an amazing database of colors and you can pick out a color, apricot, for instance, from a long list and search will bring up a whole page of possible color combinations. I'll definitely be spending more time on that site!



June do you mind sharing the site with me? I'm terrible at picking colours and this sounds like it could really help me out some.


As for something soapy. does trying to clean up CO from my carpet help? One of my drums had a hole in the bottom and with this hot weather it melted and escaped. I think I only lost a couple of kgs into the carpet but now I get to have the fun of trying to get it out. I think I got it all. We will see tomorrow after the cornflour dries and I can get in there with the vac and then the carpet shampooer. fingers crossed


----------



## gigisiguenza

dillsandwitch said:


> June do you mind sharing the site with me? I'm terrible at picking colours and this sounds like it could really help me out some.
> 
> 
> As for something soapy. does trying to clean up CO from my carpet help? One of my drums had a hole in the bottom and with this hot weather it melted and escaped. I think I only lost a couple of kgs into the carpet but now I get to have the fun of trying to get it out. I think I got it all. We will see tomorrow after the cornflour dries and I can get in there with the vac and then the carpet shampooer. fingers crossed



This is my private nightmare regarding masterbatch lye. That I'll come home from work one night and find that the solution has found a hole and leaked all over something. Ugh. It gives me a nervous gut just thinking about it and the nightmare of finding a way to clean it up.


----------



## rparrny

A sheer case of soaping paranoia...after having an acceleration problem with my one nieces loaf...she wanted colors of a sunflower and I used BC's new sunflower FO...never again...so for my other niece I got paranoid because I have never combined rosemary EO with lemongrass and the exact opposite happened...batter too thin.  That being said I'm okay with the both of them...they both reflect the personalities of both the girls...for sisters they are polar opposites and so are the soaps...but why is it every time I look at that bottom soap pic, I think of Game of Thrones?


----------



## kumudini

commoncenz said:


> I made my made master batches of lye/aloe juice and my oils today. First time I've done that instead of making the lye mix and melting the oils when I soap. Just got tired of the waiting to soap until the lye mix and oils were "ready".



You will like the convenience a lot. Just make sure to portion out your oils in case you have too many hard oils and butters in the mix.


----------



## kchaystack

gigisiguenza said:


> This is my private nightmare regarding masterbatch lye. That I'll come home from work one night and find that the solution has found a hole and leaked all over something. Ugh. It gives me a nervous gut just thinking about it and the nightmare of finding a way to clean it up.



The same thing could happen with your solid lye.  A hole in the container could let the beads go everywhere.  There are risks with everything, but being afraid all the time keeps you trying really cool new things. 

Except roller coasters.  And clowns.  It is ok be afraid of those.  Haha.


----------



## commoncenz

kchaystack said:


> The same thing could happen with your solid lye.  A hole in the container could let the beads go everywhere.  There are risks with everything, but being afraid all the time keeps you trying really cool new things.
> 
> Except roller coasters.  And clowns.  It is ok be afraid of those.  Haha.



Clowns are nice. See


----------



## ngian

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Made two batches of soap, but what is noteworthy is that it was my first time using master-batched lye.
> 
> O.  M.  Can I get a G?  It makes it all so much simpler - no flaffing about with lye containers and then having lots of pots all caustic and stuff.  Just measure out the 50% solution, add in the extra water and be done with it.  I am a convert, ladies and gents.  I will be annoyingly espousing the benefits of masterbatched lye like some kind of crazy Snake Oil salesman.



I agree with you Gent that masterbatched lye is very convenient but I am worried about the time it takes for the NaOH to be dissolved in equal weight of water. For me it took at least 15 minutes of continuous steering and I thought that it is enough time for the NaOH to react with CO2 to form soda ash...


----------



## BlackDog

dillsandwitch said:


> As for something soapy. does trying to clean up CO from my carpet help? One of my drums had a hole in the bottom and with this hot weather it melted and escaped. I think I only lost a couple of kgs into the carpet but now I get to have the fun of trying to get it out. I think I got it all. We will see tomorrow after the cornflour dries and I can get in there with the vac and then the carpet shampooer. fingers crossed



I know a certain doggy who would be all too happy to assist me with a CO spill, lol.


----------



## songwind

The last major soapy thing I did was to test a new bath bar recipe made with harder oils to see if it unmolded more easily. It worked out pretty well.




Before that I was busy getting ready for fall with shaving soap, bath soap and aftershaves.

Autumn Morning (coffee, dry leaves, lilies, bergamot)




And Pumpkin Spice


----------



## traderbren

I was so stinkin' excited when I got up this morning because I could unmold and cut my secret feather challenge soap. It turned out okay! Today I plan to load up an online cart for payday. Mama needs more lye.


----------



## DeeAnna

"...This is my private nightmare regarding masterbatch lye. That I'll come home from work one night and find that the solution has found a hole and leaked all over something. Ugh. It gives me a nervous gut just thinking about it and the nightmare of finding a way to clean it up. ..."

Gigi -- think about doing what they do in industry with hazardous chemicals. Chemical tanks are always put in a watertight basin or above-ground enclosed area so if a tank leaks, the leakage is contained within the watertight area. 

If I masterbatched lye, I would absolutely find a liquid-tight plastic container large enough to hold the masterbatch container(s). I don't (yet, anyways) but I do store my bottles of lye flakes in a lye-resistant plastic tote.


----------



## JuneP

*Not quite ready to go*

Printed out my revised recipe for the secret swirl challenge. Decided to change it a bit and re-set it for full water, since my recipe has 48% hard oils.(I'm chicken!). LOL

Then I got all my raw materials and tools out and will be ready to go after lunch. Right now I have to get to town for some grocery shopping.,


----------



## Sonya-m

rparrny said:


> A sheer case of soaping paranoia...after having an acceleration problem with my one nieces loaf...she wanted colors of a sunflower and I used BC's new sunflower FO...never again...so for my other niece I got paranoid because I have never combined rosemary EO with lemongrass and the exact opposite happened...batter too thin.  That being said I'm okay with the both of them...they both reflect the personalities of both the girls...for sisters they are polar opposites and so are the soaps...but why is it every time I look at that bottom soap pic, I think of Game of Thrones?




Because there's a dragon!!!!


----------



## Sonya-m

I 'procured' lots of gloves from the labs at work. 

It a relatively new job so still getting to grips with what we do as I'm only doing the accs for one element. Turns out we have all these labs with gas spectrometers, plasma spectrometers, fume cupboards all over, radiation detectors for various samples - all very geeky and interesting. 

The plus is the lead chemist said if I need gloves, lye or new glasses etc to just let him know as they're all consumables to them!


----------



## Saponista

How cool, I used to have access to gloves and lye too. We had lye in large pellet form which is so much easier to deal with and you don't get any static problems. I wish it was easier to get hold of when you aren't ordering it from a scientific supplier.


----------



## galaxyMLP

Wow Sonya! Lucky you! I love the pellet form of lye and I wish that's what I had at home some days. The only problem with it is, if I recall correctly, each pellet weighs more than 1 gram so it can make weighing out more accurately a difficult task. 

I love the gloves I use at work and I really wish I could take them home but... I cant.


----------



## TeresaT

*Opened the mail and found a mold?*

I'm at work and I opened the mail and found a #3 plastic thing that would make cool embeds for something...  But is it safe for cp?  I searched the forum and found an old thread about master batching lye and the best containers to store it in. IrishLass listed PVC as the last one in her notes and has a 140 degree high point for it.  So, I'm thinking it would be ok (if you can store lye in #3 as a last resort why not use it as a mold, right)?  But, it's pretty thin (think cheap disposable water bottle).  Here's a pic.  What do you think?


----------



## gigisiguenza

kchaystack said:


> The same thing could happen with your solid lye.  A hole in the container could let the beads go everywhere.  There are risks with everything, but being afraid all the time keeps you trying really cool new things.
> 
> Except roller coasters.  And clowns.  It is ok be afraid of those.  Haha.



Hahahahahahaha I agree about the clowns.... they give me the willies eesh

And I consider fear a healthy respect for consequences. It doesn't keep me from doing things, but it does ensure I research and learn first


----------



## gigisiguenza

DeeAnna said:


> "...This is my private nightmare regarding masterbatch lye. That I'll come home from work one night and find that the solution has found a hole and leaked all over something. Ugh. It gives me a nervous gut just thinking about it and the nightmare of finding a way to clean it up. ..."
> 
> Gigi -- think about doing what they do in industry with hazardous chemicals. Chemical tanks are always put in a watertight basin or above-ground enclosed area so if a tank leaks, the leakage is contained within the watertight area.
> 
> If I masterbatched lye, I would absolutely find a liquid-tight plastic container large enough to hold the masterbatch container(s). I don't (yet, anyways) but I do store my bottles of lye flakes in a lye-resistant plastic tote.



That's an excellent suggestion, TY


----------



## brandnew

TeresaT said:


> I'm at work and I opened the mail and found a #3 plastic thing that would make cool embeds for something...  But is it safe ?.... But, it's pretty thin (think cheap disposable water bottle).  Here's a pic.  What do you think?



Teresa T...i don't want to advise you badly but.....I have used cookie and candy 'tray' inserts  with no problems.....good luck!


----------



## galaxyMLP

TeresaT said:


> I'm at work and I opened the mail and found a #3 plastic thing that would make cool embeds for something...  But is it safe for cp?  I searched the forum and found an old thread about master batching lye and the best containers to store it in. IrishLass listed PVC as the last one in her notes and has a 140 degree high point for it.  So, I'm thinking it would be ok (if you can store lye in #3 as a last resort why not use it as a mold, right)?  But, it's pretty thin (think cheap disposable water bottle).  Here's a pic.  What do you think?




I think it should work. Just use a recipe that produces a hard bar and dont gel it.

They look like they would be perfect for a honey soap. I love that hexagonal shape.


----------



## TeresaT

Thanks brandnew & galaxy.  It was funny, I  saw that thing and immediately thought soap.  I was more interested in the plastic tray than the sample pen it was protecting.  I love the little hexagon shapes, too.  I was thinking of honey or as heads & helmets for robots.  The possibilities are only limited by my imagination, right?


----------



## Deedles

I made my first batch of GM soap all by myself today! Up to now I've been soaping with my friend, Sarah. We had a system worked out...one melting oils, one doing the lye, one prepping the colors, etc. Today it was all me! That part went OK. It was when I added the FO that things went wonky. It accelerated really fast so the zebra swirl I had planned was plopped in and spoon swirled instead. It looks kinda 'grainy' but the colors look alright in the mold but time will tell I'm sure it will end up in the mistake thread!


----------



## TeresaT

Sonya-m said:


> I 'procured' lots of gloves from the labs at work.
> 
> It a relatively new job so still getting to grips with what we do as I'm only doing the accs for one element. Turns out we have all these labs with gas spectrometers, plasma spectrometers, fume cupboards all over, radiation detectors for various samples - all very geeky and interesting.
> 
> The plus is the lead chemist said if I need gloves, lye or new glasses etc to just let him know as they're all consumables to them!



Ha!  Lucky you!  I order the supplies at work, so when I started soaping, I grabbed a box of the gloves I use for processing evidence.  They're latex and textured; I'm allergic to the nitrile ones.  I had to open a personal account with the supply company that I buy the gloves from.  I not only have to pay more per box, but I have to pay taxes, too.  When I ordered four boxes for work the total was around $45 and free shipping.  When I ordered three boxes on my own account right afterwards (2 for soap & 1 for work) the total was around $45 plus shipping.


----------



## shunt2011

Not a very good picture but these are the soaps I made over the weekend. 



Some restocks and a couple holiday soapies.


----------



## gigisiguenza

shunt2011 said:


> Not a very good picture but these are the soaps I made over the weekend. View attachment 17086
> 
> 
> Some restocks and a couple holiday soapies.



What a wonderful batch of soaps. Colorful and pretty


----------



## dillsandwitch

made a batch of castile soaps today. unscented but I did use honey and coconut milk. Should be ready for DH birthday next year. hehehehe


----------



## brandnew

Bought some pine tar for my first attempt! Now searching for examples of recipes....Any suggestions....just water, use/don't use additives.....is there any eo that can help calm the smell? thanks....

shunt...that is quite a show for a weekend! Hats off to you! Wish I could smell them!


----------



## brandnew

shunt2011 said:


> Not a very good picture but these are the soaps I made over the weekend........wee-doggie shunt 2011!! That is being productive. Hats off to you! I wish I could sniff them!
> 
> I just bought some pine tar and would appreciate any suggestions for my first attempt appreciated!....use /don't use additives.....just simple water approach.....IS there an eo or anything to help calm the scent? Yeah! Can't wait!


----------



## Wyredgirl

brandnew said:


> Bought some pine tar for my first attempt! Now searching for examples of recipes....Any suggestions....just water, use/don't use additives.....is there any eo that can help calm the smell? thanks....
> 
> shunt...that is quite a show for a weekend! Hats off to you! Wish I could smell them!




I use anise EO for my pine tar soap, it smells funny at first but masks the pine tar once cured. I've used water but have also used lactaid (which I love because it is milk didn't have lactose so it doesn't burn like normal milk) I do usually color my pine tar soap black, fuchsia, and white. 

Another smell that goes well with pine tar is Christmas tree FO and pine EO if you don't like anise


----------



## JuneP

Right now I'm waiting for my lye and oils to cool down. Earlier I freaked out when my microwave lost power as did the outlet near there where I had my immersion blender plugged in. After a first, unsuccessfull flicking of switching on the power box, and a call to the electrician and panic that I'd had to move my entire soaping setup to the dining room table, I tried one more time to hit the power box and this time switched every switch on and off and voila - all was working again. 
Everything is ready to go for the Secret Feather Swirl soap. I changed my mind twice about the amount of water I wanted in this soap. With 48 hard oils I didn't want to lower water too much, and decided to go with full water and then changed my mind again and set Soap Calc for 28% Lye Concentration which made the water 35.5%. I'm still wary but I'll let the lye and oils cool down a few more degrees before I start. I have 4 colors for the feather and one for the base, so I think I'd better work fast with this new recipe.
I told my husband if the pattern doesn't work we will at least have some nice soap for us. LOL Time for me to get my camera set up. Hopefully this time I will find a way to raise it higher and then zoom down so people can see what's going on with the mixing, etc.


----------



## traderbren

I placed an order for a little more lye, castor oil, and a few FOs, printed up some labels for my cured soaps so I can get them wrapped and out of my way, and ran some numbers for a beer soap. I also opened said beer (an over-carbonated bottle of homebrew from a friend- no way am I wasting our precious homebrew...) and I'm letting it go flat. I aim to soap on Saturday while hubs is hunting. Tomorrow I'll boil it a bit, and freeze it into cubes. I have some hops pellets that are past their prime for beer, but might make an interesting addition crushed in the soap or on top.


----------



## kumudini

I cleaned all my soapy dishes. Then made my DH's favorite mint and anise star soap with bentonite clay in it. today I used beeswax at 3% in the recipe. No colors other than the greenish hue from the clay, so no drama.


----------



## songwind

kumudini said:


> I cleaned all my soapy dishes. Then made my DH's favorite mint and anise star soap with bentonite clay in it. today I used beeswax at 3% in the recipe. No colors other than the greenish hue from the clay, so no drama.



Mint and anise sounds intriquing!


----------



## kumudini

I came across that scent combination in the product reviews the first time I ordered online and since I was so new to everything, I used that recommendation. For hubby it hit the right spot I guess as it reminds him of his favorite food item, it's called paan, a mouth freshener heavy on mint and fennel, anise star smells so similar to fennel.  Now he always wants this soap, he uses them up so fast and I get to make it again and again. The beeswax was an attempt to slow the usage down, will have to see how that goes.
BTW, the scent combo is loved by most everyone including me.
Also, couple drops of each EO in a glass of warm water eases a queasy tummy.


----------



## amd

Stalked - er, I mean tracked - my latest oil shipment. It's 2 hours away from me but delivery time still says Monday! The agony. Tomorrow will be a photo session for the latest two soaps to come off the curing rack and more soap fondling - er, I mean flipping the bars on the curing rack. Crossing my fingers that my delivery might show up tomorrow. I'm ready to get started on a couple new soaps! (oil delivery has coconut oil and a couple fragrance oils)


----------



## kumudini

Good luck with your shipment amd, last Friday I ordered from SC, the package reached UPS store/ center that's about max 25 min from me. Guess when I got them, yep, Monday! That's just ridiculous.

Today I called Ace Hardware store one block away to find out if they carried lye, they did! So got myself 3 lbs, now I can wait to place my order from BA. That's where I got lye from. That's the most economic place for lye, if you also have to buy a bunch of other stuff so the shipping charge is justified.


----------



## traderbren

Boiled, weighed, and froze my beer into cubes. I need to weigh out the rest of my lye to see if I have enough for my beer soap tomorrow.  I'm still kicking around whether I want to add crushed hops pellets or not.

My KOH is at the post office, so I hope to get it tomorrow.


----------



## houseofwool

Picked up beer from a local microbrewery for a custom order.


----------



## shunt2011

Hoping to get more soap made as well as some bubble bars and pumice scrub tomorrow and Sunday.


----------



## DeeAnna

Set up four, no, five recipes to make and got through two tonight. DH is gone, so I left all my equipment out (clean and kitty safe) so I can just jump back in tomorrow.

The first was a basic pine tar for DH. Now that I have some tallow, I added it to the recipe to make the PT soap firmer at unmolding and hopefully last a bit longer in the shower. Furry husbands are hard on soap! Took under a minute to come to trace after I added the PT, but I was (for once!) ready for that sucker to move. I was actually able to pour it into the mold for once rather than do my usual glop it in. Big victory over the pine tar gremlins!

It had been about 3 months since I last soaped, and this was the soap I started with to get my soaping mojo revved up. I was musing about why PT soap seemed like the "safe" one for me to make first. I finally realized it didn't have swirls or color to worry about! That shows you just how much angst I have about that swirly stuff. :think:

Also did a bath soap using a discoloring FO as the colorant -- Autumn Woods by Natures Garden. This is the third batch I've made with this recipe, so I'm getting more and more used to how it behaves. I hope <fingers and toes crossed> the swirl turns out -- I tried to do an in-the-pot feathered swirl. I just hope I get some kind of swirl that sort of looks like I intended to do something more than muddle about -- a modestly nice swirly-ness would be nice! 

More soapy goodness planned for tomorrow. Yay!


----------



## gigisiguenza

I'm prepping oils to make 2 batches as we speak


----------



## traderbren

I made my beer soap yesterday and cut it this morning. I added crushed hops pellets to the second half of the batter.



Today I make my first shaving soap from Songwind's recipe!


----------



## JuneP

Got my hidden feather swirl soap un-molded and cut. That was it for the day, other than watching some soap making videos.


----------



## BlackDog

Dishes. So. Many. Soap dishes.  

This is clearly the downside to the feather swirl challenge - washing off dividers, extra color cups, and all that paraphernalia!


----------



## Misschief

Yesterday, I put together a recipe and made it. This morning, I unmolded and cut it. It's nice and hard and wasn't easy to cut. I thought it would gel completely but, as you can see, I got partial gel. Oh well. I scented it with Rosewood e.o. and coloured it just a touch with a bit of red palm kernel oil. 






[/url]rosewood soap by Ev Skae, on Flickr[/IMG]

I'm looking forward to trying this one.


----------



## nsmar4211

I wrote down ideas for scents to try...does that count?


----------



## DeeAnna

Got my five batches done. The pine tar batch ... is pine tar. The only notable thing about that one was I stopped stirring soon enough (for once!) so I was actually able to pour the batter into the mold, rather than spoon it in. I count that a successful PT soap experience!

The other four soaped well and smell fine. Three look decent to good -- two ITP (in the pot) swirls and one with cocoa pencil lines. The ITP swirl batchs were not very feathery, but they're acceptable ITP swirls.

The fourth definitely shows my novice status as a hanger swirler. I have not graduated to second grade yet. <sigh> So far of the 3-4 hanger swirl batches I've tried, only one has looked really nice. And it's not this one. <double sigh>


----------



## houseofwool

Deanna, I find that using a balloon whisk to swirl once around the pot, then into the middle gives much more delicate swirls.


----------



## traderbren

I made shaving soap. It's my first time with HP, first time using KOH. I followed the Songwind thread recipe from the first post, with the only modification being that I used coconut milk in place of water. Pa Kettle asked for lime in it, and I didnt have that, so I used Coconut Lime Verbena. He stopped by to visit right when I started, so I let him smell the fragrance oil. He approved. 

I'm excited to try it. My soap dishes were beautifully floofy and foamy.


----------



## TeresaT

Made my first October challenge soap.  Does anyone else keep notes like this while they're working?  




I tape a plastic bag to my counter and keep a sharpie handy.


----------



## rparrny

Just finished a loaf with a different recipe and a mantra swirl that is now in the oven.  Next to do is my slab swirl...my neighbor Molly who often comes over for projects came over this morning to look at my new shipment of mica samples from Nurture.  She picked out colors for my loaf and then we started picking out colors for my slab mold...after looking at the colors she picked I thought they looked like all the colors of the changing leaves around here, so I will try a wall pour with the autumn leaf colors and see if I can somehow come up with a swirl that might look like a leaf.  I know I want cedarwood EO but I can't decide on a second EO...thinking about lavender...tea tree...maybe frankincense....


----------



## rparrny

Love the colors, like the swirl but how the heck did I get all those bubbles, they weren't there before I put them in the oven and when it came out, it has bubbles even on the thin layer that clung to the sides...


----------



## DeeAnna

Thanks for the tip, Houseofwool. Duly recorded in my notes for next time!


----------



## houseofwool

These are both done with a whisk.


----------



## kchaystack

I won free entry to this months greatcakes challenge.  So I cut my soap for it today.  

Used 100% aloe juice as liquid.  Used white kaolin clay and activated charcoal to color. Scented with patch and orange eo.


----------



## dibbles

Love the black and white - beautiful job!


----------



## Wyredgirl

I made a citrus soap (maybe it'll turn out ok/maybe it won't) 

It was a new FO I ordered and I'm not sure I like it. 

I also made lotion bars with that same FO maybe it'll behave better.


----------



## houseofwool

Recently I ordered palm from Soapers Choice. Normally I get the no stir variety. I must have clicked on the wrong option. *sigh* Today I melted 50 pounds of palm and portioned it out. 

I also boiled down beer and plan on mixing it tonight.


----------



## HoiPoloi

Do ya really want to know?  OK, I took a loaf I made that totally looked like a turkey meat loaf (used a new dark red clay to color and couldn't get past that color) and I chopped it up into chop stick sized bits, made a white loaf and used the chop stick bits as embeds.  Will it work, I have no idea. I guess we find out tomorrow.  UGH, not sure if I'm just compounding mistakes or fixing anything with that!!  But it was fun!!!  That's what's it about! Oh and it's peppermint so maybe it will be Christmas gifts for the family.  Yay them!  LOL!!!


----------



## whitewitchbeauty

I learned that I am not ready to swirl. Lol  I will stick to getting the recipe and method down and than try to get the art of swirling and pouring down. My soap ended up looking like something gross.


----------



## kchaystack

whitewitchbeauty said:


> I learned that I am not ready to swirl. Lol  I will stick to getting the recipe and method down and than try to get the art of swirling and pouring down. My soap ended up looking like something gross.



Um, neither of those are ugly or gross.


----------



## janzo

Wow kc, great looking soap


----------



## whitewitchbeauty

Thanks  looking at all these beautiful soaps in the forum is inspiring.


----------



## Obsidian

I poured a 3.5 lb batch of unscented goats milk soap for Christmas. I did everything humanly possible to keep the batter cool but it still heated up more then I wanted. Hopefully being in the fridge will prevent gel, I really want pale creamy soap


----------



## TeaLeavesandTweed

Had the day off work today so I went soap-wild. I made a 2# batch of honey-scented soap for cast gifts for Winnie the Pooh. Used my go-to 80% lard recipe with NG Honey Bunny FO and a gold mica swirl on top.

I also tested some tallow-based soaps at various stages of cure. I think tallow might be my jam. These soaps are very promising.

And finally, this weekend, I traded soap and lip balm for wool from a friend with a lot of wool-dyeing friends and used it today to try felting some soaps. They're a bit blobby and misshapen and I'm not sure I felted them quite enough, but they're cute anyway.


----------



## whitewitchbeauty

I never heard of Felted soap. Hope you share some photos.


----------



## DeeAnna

Oh, we just had a nice discussion about felted soaps! Maybe this would be helpful: http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=56190


----------



## traderbren

I just made a batch of soap with a recipe that I hope is "the One" after months and months of experimenting and recalculating. I also tried my hand at another one color swirl, using my newly fashioned hanger tool DH made me for the feather swirl challenge. I think I might have gotten carried away, but if it's horrible, I just came across so wool I bought at Maryland Sheep & Wool this year by the ounce, so maybe I'll try my hand at felting, since it seems to be theme lately.


----------



## annalee2003

I _finally_ bought all my supplies and ingredients ... Everything except the lye. 
I was trying to see if I could find it locally anywhere, but no luck. Looks like I'll place an order for it online sometime this week. 
Can't wait to finally start soaping!!


----------



## skayc1

prepared my lye water & oils for my 2nd try at this months feather challenge!


----------



## LoveOscar

annalee2003 said:


> I _finally_ bought all my supplies and ingredients ... Everything except the lye.
> I was trying to see if I could find it locally anywhere, but no luck. Looks like I'll place an order for it online sometime this week.
> Can't wait to finally start soaping!!



Annalee, you might try a local hardware store. That's where I find mine.

On my own note, I soaped today! :mrgreen:


----------



## jules92207

BlackDog said:


> Dishes. So. Many. Soap dishes.
> 
> This is clearly the downside to the feather swirl challenge - washing off dividers, extra color cups, and all that paraphernalia!



I totally throw most of it away. I'm such a waster! But seriously, that's just more than my little pathetic kitchen can handle.


----------



## jules92207

Unmolded my first October challenge attempt today. Totally broke some edges so I will wait another couple days to cut since it was pretty soft.

My adult stepdaughter moved in today after a rough patch with her boyfriend. The first thing she asks for when I check if she needs anything from the store - body wash.  Really??!! So I bought store body wash today for the first time in 2 years.


----------



## Arimara

I bought beer, cider and instant coffee to try in future batches. Beer may be used tomorrow.


----------



## CTAnton

working on labels today with the graphic artist don the block....


----------



## traderbren

I unmolded and cut my loaf from yesterday. Usually I check to see if an FO discolors, but not last night. Apparently Perfect Man goes lavender. 



I have an order from NG due today with more lye, and more Egyptian Dragon FO, among other things. I can't wait to make lotion with it! Today I'll be researching body oil spray.


----------



## amd

My order came yesterday (perfectly on time sigh better than late I guess) so I put a batch together with my first attempt at premixed colors. Happy with the red and green but should have used more white (although it seems to be getting whiter but not as white as I wanted it). Also my first forced gel with a heating pad because the house was so cold.  Top swirls still need some work. Can't wait to see how the itp swirls turn out.


----------



## Misschief

I unmolded my third attempt at a feather swirl this morning; I think attempt #2 is going to be my entry. Last night, I also made a batch of honey and oats soap. The colour and scent is amazing... smells like caramelized honey.



002 by Ev Skae, on Flickr


----------



## amd

Cut my bars tonight. Wanted whiter soap but still happy.


----------



## Misschief

I'm torn now.... I cut my third attempt at the feather swirl and neither attempt #2 or #3 are perfect but both have feathers of a sort.


----------



## Sonya-m

jules92207 said:


> My adult stepdaughter moved in today after a rough patch with her boyfriend. The first thing she asks for when I check if she needs anything from the store - body wash.  Really??!! So I bought store body wash today for the first time in 2 years.




I would have just handed her some soap instead!!


----------



## shunt2011

traderbren said:


> I unmolded and cut my loaf from yesterday. Usually I check to see if an FO discolors, but not last night. Apparently Perfect Man goes lavender.
> View attachment 17192
> 
> I have an order from NG due today with more lye, and more Egyptian Dragon FO, among other things. I can't wait to make lotion with it! Today I'll be researching body oil spray.


 
Yep, Perfect Man discolors, mine ends up kind of a peachy color when done. Never seen it go lavender...yikes! I actually added some pumpkin puree to my last batch I made 2 weekends ago.


----------



## shunt2011

amd said:


> Cut my bars tonight. Wanted whiter soap but still happy.


 
Those turned out lovely!   I like your swirls!


----------



## traderbren

amd said:


> Cut my bars tonight. Wanted whiter soap but still happy.




This look lovely!



shunt2011 said:


> Yep, Perfect Man discolors, mine ends up kind of a peachy color when done. Never seen it go lavender...yikes! I actually added some pumpkin puree to my last batch I made 2 weekends ago.


I have some pumpkin puree held back for soap, but I was worried if the smell would carry over at all?

I'm thinking these might be felting practice. I adore the fragrance, but I'm not fond of the appearance.Thank goodness it's just for my family and friends, and they don't care about appearance.

Yesterday I made up some lotion (Egyptian Dragon), and poured some safflower oil and vitamin E oil in a spray bottle with Egyptian Dragon FO to spray after my shower. It wasn't too greasy sprayed while I was still damp.

Today I'm soaped out. I have enough soap to last me a while, and I need to wait for cure to see how my last batch turned out to see if it's all that and a bag of chips like I'm hoping. If anything, I'll read up on liquid soap.


----------



## Misschief

traderbren said:


> Today I'm soaped out. I have enough soap to last me a while, and I need to wait for cure to see how my last batch turned out to see if it's all that and a bag of chips like I'm hoping. If anything, I'll read up on liquid soap.



I hear you on that... my husband figures I've made about 15 batches of soap now and should concentrate on the good ones, of which there are a few. I, too, need to wait for a few batches to cure.

I do have a reason to make soap, though. Yesterday, a customer (at the print shop) ordered 6 bars of my Java soap as a Christmas gift for his wife and children. That means I'll have to order some supplies. I've explained to my husband that buying my coconut oil at the grocery store is getting too expensive. I'll be ordering it online now.

As well, I have an order coming from Voyageur Soap and Candle one of these days; I ordered some Palm oil, which I can't seem to find locally. I really want to try some soap with Palm oil.


----------



## HoiPoloi

Story from yesterday.  Lye water was all set, crock pot set, oils melted, BAM, all the lights go out.  Transformer blew in the street.  No heat, NO STICK BLENDER!!!! I pulled out our generator that runs our entire house, fired it up just to run a crock pot and a stick blender.  I think this soaping thing is getting crazy!!!!  LOL!!!  Here's to everyone having power for the almighty stick blender!!!!! Good luck out there!!!


----------



## shunt2011

traderbren said:


> I have some pumpkin puree held back for soap, but I was worried if the smell would carry over at all?
> 
> I'm thinking these might be felting practice. I adore the fragrance, but I'm not fond of the appearance.Thank goodness it's just for my family and friends, and they don't care about appearance.
> 
> Yesterday I made up some lotion (Egyptian Dragon), and poured some safflower oil and vitamin E oil in a spray bottle with Egyptian Dragon FO to spray after my shower. It wasn't too greasy sprayed while I was still damp.
> 
> Today I'm soaped out. I have enough soap to last me a while, and I need to wait for cure to see how my last batch turned out to see if it's all that and a bag of chips like I'm hoping. If anything, I'll read up on liquid soap.


 
Give the color time. It may change from purple (Maybe)   No problem with pumpkin puree.  I just replaced some of the water with the pumpkin.  Then took out a bit and added cocoa powder to make brown and the peachy orange (or light pumpkin in this case).


----------



## Hippy-Nerds-Wife

*Lining my new Soap Molds*

I'm on the hunt for a permanent/semi permanent lining for my new molds.  The white liner (for the bottom of the slab mold) was a plastic placemat.  It works but it's also brittle which means it won't last.  I'm looking for either the silicone you paint on the back of a latch hook rug or the liners meant for cookie sheets (I've seen them at the dollarstore).  In the meantime, the placemats will have to do!  Cause I can't wait to try my new molds!

My bachelor brother in law, reluctantly custom made both molds for me!  If it doesn't produce food! It's a waste of time! (To him).


----------



## whitewitchbeauty

All hail Stick Blender!


----------



## penelopejane

[ame]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=GKClapkhZxo[/ame]

Here are instructions on how to make a homemade silicone liner


----------



## annalee2003

LoveOscar said:


> Annalee, you might try a local hardware store. That's where I find mine.
> 
> On my own note, I soaped today! :mrgreen:



Ohhh, I've checked, trust me. 
The closest that I got was some drain cleaning product that Lowe's had in stock that says it's 100% pure sodium hydroxide.
Considering it will be my very first batch of soap ever, I'm not sure I'm willing to risk using a drain cleaning product that promises it's completely pure.

I'm fine with buying it online. Only downside is that I have to wait a few more days.


----------



## traderbren

I've used the "drain cleaner" lye from our local hardware store. It worked fine.


----------



## songwind

I've been making soap tonight. A batch of bath bars in our Black Dragon scent.


----------



## gigisiguenza

Currently making a dozen oil infusions for colorants. I really wanted to make soap tonight, but I'm so stinking tired I dunno if it's gonna happen. We will see.


----------



## jules92207

traderbren said:


> I've used the "drain cleaner" lye from our local hardware store. It worked fine.



Me too. Mine sells it pretty cheap, better then ordering on-line even.


----------



## penelopejane

annalee2003 said:


> Ohhh, I've checked, trust me.
> The closest that I got was some drain cleaning product that Lowe's had in stock that says it's 100% pure sodium hydroxide.
> Considering it will be my very first batch of soap ever, I'm not sure I'm willing to risk using a drain cleaning product that promises it's completely pure.
> 
> I'm fine with buying it online. Only downside is that I have to wait a few more days.



In Oz it's labelled as "Caustic Soda" but has "drain cleaner"  all over the pack.  If it's 100% sodium hydroxide it's the right thing :smile:



gigisiguenza said:


> Currently making a dozen oil infusions for colorants. I really wanted to make soap tonight, but I'm so stinking tired I dunno if it's gonna happen. We will see.



Gigi, 
I would love to see the results of your oil infusions for colorants.   I am going to dig up some rhubarb root and will make sure I show you the results. :smile:

I spent so long making rosehip oil infusion and tea infusion when "everyone" (except me) knows it turns soap brown.


----------



## gigisiguenza

penelopejane said:


> Gigi,
> I would love to see the results of your oil infusions for colorants.   I am going to dig up some rhubarb root and will make sure I show you the results. :smile:
> 
> I spent so long making rosehip oil infusion and tea infusion when "everyone" (except me) knows it turns soap brown.



Penelopejane I sure will post pics when I soap with them. I've been playing with methods of incorporating the natural colorants, and I found I get the most translucent color when I infuse whatever it is in oil, over a simmering pot of water. The gentle heat seems to do the trick, and the oil picks up a very rich hue. Granted, I'm heavy handed on the ratios (2 healthy tbs of powder in 1 cup of oil) but it does the trick. Plus I've found it's been the easiest way for me to control the color depth and distribution without having to SB the begeebers outta the batter, at least for me anyway LOL.

So I figured I may as well spend the evening with my little makeshift double boiler and make a variety of them. So far I've made turmeric, cinnamon, safflower, annatto, paprika, chamomile, madder root, alkanet, and spirulina is waiting to hit the pot as soon as the alkanet has had its 30ish minutes. I was going to do this for the spinach powder, nettle leaf powder, and activated charcoal, but those particular three don't need it, as they are so very easy to incorporate directly (being very super fine powders). The only color I've found I can't do this way is indigo. I get the best result and truest color from the indigo when I do the lye solution method. 

I've purposely stuck with the same oil for every infusion so when I do recipes I can very easily add that oil as a small percentage of the recipe and plot my compensation amounts without much trouble. It's been a lot of experimentation up til now but I think I've found my preferred method for incorporating these natural colorants. 

Whether or not I've wasted my time will be told when I make soap on Friday lol.


----------



## spenny92

Wrapped about 100 bars by hand - luckily, having OITNB on Netflix made it bearable. Whipped up some body butters and lotion bars, too. Lots more soaping to do tomorrow after attending a small school show - not expecting major sales, but it will be a fun morning out!


----------



## shunt2011

annalee2003 said:


> Ohhh, I've checked, trust me.
> The closest that I got was some drain cleaning product that Lowe's had in stock that says it's 100% pure sodium hydroxide.
> Considering it will be my very first batch of soap ever, I'm not sure I'm willing to risk using a drain cleaning product that promises it's completely pure.
> 
> I'm fine with buying it online. Only downside is that I have to wait a few more days.


 
As long as it states 100% lye you are good to use it.  I used the hardware lye for quite awhile with no problems.  My Lowe's didn't carry it but found it at a local ACO.


----------



## songwind

I used Red Devil 100% lye from ACE and it worked fine. But since I wanted KOH anyway, I just ordered my NaOH along with it from the Lye Guy.


----------



## annalee2003

Hmm, good to know! Thank you everyone for your input. I'm still a little nervous about all of this and don't want to use the wrong thing. Almost all of the drain cleaners that I checked at Walmart and home Depot had other ingredients in them (or didn't even state what was in them). It was a bit frustrating.


----------



## kumudini

For a second day in a row I went down to the basement and stared at my coffee soap loaves for a good while hoping they would turn the lovely dark chocolate brown that the batter was going into the mold, the same color I got before with a similar recipe, the only difference being the red palm oil. I have planned and planned making this batch and now it's a pumpkin color with fine specks throughout. Dumb me thought that the dark brown would easily mask the yellow orange of that darned oil. Thankfully I have experience now and lots of regular palm oil.


----------



## songwind

annalee2003 said:


> Hmm, good to know! Thank you everyone for your input. I'm still a little nervous about all of this and don't want to use the wrong thing. Almost all of the drain cleaners that I checked at Walmart and home Depot had other ingredients in them (or didn't even state what was in them). It was a bit frustrating.



*nod* Most of them do, it's only the most basic/old fashioned of them that are still 100% lye.

I think everyone is a little nervous the first time. It's not every day you work with caustic materials that can burn you that quickly. But if you double check your measurements, and make sure to err on the side of caution (if you are inaccurate with oils, go over, with lye, go under) you should be safe. And wear your safety gear, of course.


----------



## Saponista

Made a big batch of Cranberry and pomegranate scented soap with orange slices on top.


----------



## kchaystack

I have used this from Lowes with no problems:

http://www.lowes.com/pd_486650-331-HD-CRY-DO___?Ntt=lye&UserSearch=lye&productId=4751600

I have used some from Ace as well.  But I can't find a link for it.


----------



## penelopejane

gigisiguenza said:


> Penelopejane I sure will post pics when I soap with them. I've been playing with methods of incorporating the natural colorants.
> 
> Whether or not I've wasted my time will be told when I make soap on Friday lol.



Gigi,
Thanks for the info. I will be watching with interest. I am going to buy a mortar and pestle. Will let you know how I go.


----------



## jules92207

songwind said:


> *nod* Most of them do, it's only the most basic/old fashioned of them that are still 100% lye.
> 
> I think everyone is a little nervous the first time. It's not every day you work with caustic materials that can burn you that quickly. But if you double check your measurements, and make sure to err on the side of caution (if you are inaccurate with oils, go over, with lye, go under) you should be safe. And wear your safety gear, of course.



This exactly. I was so nervous I was going to buy the wrong thing too it took me forever to get started. But yes, as long as it says 100% lye you are probably good. Look in the canning section, that might ease your fears too. You can always take a picture of the bottle for us and we can confirm if it's the same ones we use too.


----------



## amd

Drooled over rimmed soaps. Looked for a key lime fragrance oil that didn't discolor (suggestions welcome as I struck out). Did some more thinking about salt bars - if things go well with work tonight I should have time to tackle two experimental batches. (I need to figure out what I like, lol.) And then a bunch of non-soapy things like planning The Diva's birthday party (8 years old - where did time go??) and ordering her school pictures, work, and pretending to work while thinking about soap.
ETA: oh, and worked on my website.


----------



## nsmar4211

amd-I was going to suggest Brambleberry's Lime, but the reviews say it turns slightly yellow. I used it in HP so I didn't notice the discolor . It's a sweeter lime, you could add a drop of lemon to get closer to the key lime maybe?

Made a 2lb batch of unscented uncolored to shred for accent spots in the discoloring fragrances....and another batch of pine tar soap. Got all but the last smidge out before I got jelly . Disposable mixing bucket is the best! (I used the lard bucket).


----------



## gigisiguenza

penelopejane said:


> Gigi,
> Thanks for the info. I will be watching with interest. I am going to buy a mortar and pestle. Will let you know how I go.



I haven't needed one of those yet thank goodness LOL


----------



## BrewerGeorge

Got the BB sample of Pumpkin Souffle in my order box tonight and fired of an impromptu 8 oz batch of HP to contain it.  Just my regular all-purpose soap except that I used coffee as the liquid and added some coffee grounds.  I don't typically go for "food" scents, but this smells awfully good.


----------



## songwind

gigisiguenza said:


> I haven't needed one of those yet thank goodness LOL



I use a mortar and pestle to grind up menthol crystals before adding them to various products. Makes the process of getting them dissolved and distributed much easier.


----------



## amd

nsmar4211 said:


> amd-I was going to suggest Brambleberry's Lime, but the reviews say it turns slightly yellow. I used it in HP so I didn't notice the discolor . It's a sweeter lime, you could add a drop of lemon to get closer to the key lime maybe?


 
yellow discoloration may not be a bad thing as I need to add yellow to green to get a lime green color anyways. I'll add that one to my list to check out! Some of the others I've looked at have discolored to brown (due to a small vanillan content, I'm sure), so I'm trying to avoid coloring around brown, lol.

Last night I tried salt bar experiment #2 (lots more coconut oil, avocado oil, and castor oil) in combination with playing with lime EO (sadly it didn't stick as well as I hoped, even with an anchor) and green and yellow oxide to make lime green. Maybe I shouldn't have mixed up so many experiments in one batch, but I didn't think the color/scent would change outcome of the salt bar, so it seemed like the thing to do.


----------



## Misschief

My order from Voyageur arrived at work yesterday... while I was home sick. This weekend I get to play with Palm Oil, Palm kernel oil, and white titanium dioxide.

And, to top it off, my husband called from Costco to ask what kind of coconut oil I use for making soap. He NEVER does that... never has! He has just shocked me; there must be something he likes about my soap making because this is a turnaround from a couple of weeks ago when all he could do was rant about how much I've been spending on soap supplies. 

Or he wants something.


----------



## nsmar4211

Made two 1lb batches of CP to use up testers. Played with swirls on top ....need to figure a better way to sprinkle mica. Put a 2lb batch in the crockpot to use up another tester and scraped sharp edges off several batches of soap while it was cooking. Tomorrow will be cutting soap day!


----------



## gigisiguenza

I took almost all of the non soapy things off the big shelves in my dining room and organized it so I have more room for soaps to cure. And I cleaned up all my soapy dishes from last batch. And I'm working on the plan for my challenge soap.

And I made a big pot of chicken n mushroom stew, and a pan of chicken and stuffing casserole  Not very soapy but very yummy!


----------



## hopalongkat

My first attempt at CPOP. Sitting on my kitchen floor, looking through my little oven window like


----------



## skayc1

I used up the last of my shea butter & cocoa butter making my third attempt at this months hidden feather challenge. My purple has turned grey.


----------



## Misschief

I just finished a batch of Dove dupe a la Soaping 101 and having it sitting outside cooling its heels (I don't want it to gel). I tweaked it a little to make it my own; we'll see how it turned out.

Also, just had a conversation with some members of the local Liberal party's candidate's crew, hoping they could convince me to vote Liberal this time. Apparently, this is now a swing riding. Who knew?? My vote might actually count this time!

ETA: within 6 hours, I was able to unmold my soap... no more zap. After dinner, I cut it and I love it already!



NoDove by Ev Skae, on Flickr


----------



## Krystalbee

I made three batches of soap today .  With the last one I almost got soap on a stick, managed to save it but was not able to pipe a top :-(. My spoon swirl technique sucks lol.


----------



## skayc1

cut yesterdays soap.


----------



## dibbles

Mixed colors and am working up the courage to try a rainbow zebra pour tomorrow. Stay tuned to the soapy mistake/ugly soap threads. Could be an addition there in a day or two.

Lots of glycerin rivers. But I still like it enough to not put it in the ugly soap thread.


----------



## Misschief

I made another of the very first batch I made since I got back into soap making... Coconut Milk soap. It looks nothing like that batch from August. This time, the oil was much greener than that first batch.


----------



## DeeAnna

Played with my new soap planer a bit tonight. Two cuts -- one off each large face of a bar -- removes only 3 grams of soap. The shavings are so thin and translucent -- I wonder how they would work as single-use flakes of soap. Pretty neat!


----------



## Arimara

annalee2003 said:


> Ohhh, I've checked, trust me.
> The closest that I got was some drain cleaning product that Lowe's had in stock that says it's 100% pure sodium hydroxide.
> Considering it will be my very first batch of soap ever, I'm not sure I'm willing to risk using a drain cleaning product that promises it's completely pure.
> 
> I'm fine with buying it online. Only downside is that I have to wait a few more days.



I looked it up and this drain cleaner seems pretty solid. A few people even commented on make soap with it. Of course, if you're planning on trying out a pretzel recipe, Essential Depot, The Lye Guy, Brambleberry and the likes are better choices.


----------



## Arimara

Misschief said:


> I made another of the very first batch I made since I got back into soap making... Coconut Milk soap. It looks nothing like that batch from August. This time, the oil was much greener than that first batch.



Sounds cool. The batch I made today looks like bars of earwax right now.


----------



## jules92207

I made two batches of my holiday soaps, the Winter Storm and Peppermint Candy soaps I sent with the Holiday Swap with some tweaks to the recipes. I'm feeling good about how they turned out.

Also made my third batch of vanilla testers for my vanilla test.


----------



## mymy

Soaking rice for its milk.  Gonna try ricemilk soap after this.  Can't wait!


----------



## penelopejane

hopalongkat said:


> My first attempt at CPOP. Sitting on my kitchen floor, looking through my little oven window like [emoji15]View attachment 17253




[emoji41]

When I got my new dishwasher I kept listening at the door because it was so quiet I couldn't tell if it was working or not!


----------



## penelopejane

I got my first delivery of Shea butter, camellia oil, almond oil and pink clay. New Directions Australia gave me a gift, as well - harmony body wash. Not sure what it is but will check it out soon. Can't wait to make my first batch of soap for myself rather than DH [emoji2]


----------



## amd

Over the weekend I made Lavender Chamomile soap, and worked on my table setup for an upcoming craft show. This week will be making Midnight Pomegranate, Orchid & Pink Musk (I think it's called), and maybe squeezing in a Nag Champa. Hopefully will be getting some good practice at coloring and ITP swirls.


----------



## traderbren

Hubby bought me lard yesterday, so I just measured out oils and ran numbers for holiday gift soaps for my family using my individual 'dragonfly on lily pad' molds. I'm using pumpkin purée (for the first time), citric acid and correlating additional lye (for the first time), and 2 sample bottles of Winter Gardenia FO from BB (for the first time). Because what better time to try 3 new things than on holiday gift soaps?


----------



## Misschief

Yesterday, I had my daughter pick up a growler (64 oz) of a local craft brew pub's Blackstrap Brown Ale, with the intention of making some beer soap on the weekend. Until that time, I have to make sure my husband doesn't find the bottle and I'll be planning my scent.

The description of the beer is "Full-bodied brown ale with molasses and spice". I'm leaning towards using a patchouli and spice based blend of essential oils but if anyone has any good suggestions, please, bring them on.


----------



## DeeAnna

"...The batch I made today looks like bars of earwax..."

Oh my -- that's an intriguing mental picture! :mrgreen: Come to think of it ... I have a batch that looks like that too.


----------



## Sonya-m

dibbles said:


> Mixed colors and am working up the courage to try a rainbow zebra pour tomorrow. Stay tuned to the soapy mistake/ugly soap threads. Could be an addition there in a day or two.
> 
> Lots of glycerin rivers. But I still like it enough to not put it in the ugly soap thread.




Oooh I like that!!!


----------



## traderbren

dibbles said:


> Mixed colors and am working up the courage to try a rainbow zebra pour tomorrow. Stay tuned to the soapy mistake/ugly soap threads. Could be an addition there in a day or two.
> 
> Lots of glycerin rivers. But I still like it enough to not put it in the ugly soap thread.




How did I miss this? It's great!!


----------



## traderbren

I just went downstairs to ogle and sniff my soap from this morning and realized it was wonderfully hard. It popped right out of the mold and I'm so stinkin' happy with it! I got 3 dragonflies, and 6 bars from my silicone bar mold. BB's Winter Gardenia, pumpkin purée added to my oils as half the water, and no added color.


----------



## dibbles

traderbren said:


> I just went downstairs to ogle and sniff my soap from this morning and realized it was wonderfully hard. It popped right out of the mold and I'm so stinkin' happy with it! I got 3 dragonflies, and 6 bars from my silicone bar mold. BB's Winter Gardenia, pumpkin purée added to my oils as half the water, and no added color.
> View attachment 17293



I love the color you got, really lovely soaps.


----------



## Punkin2x74

I tried to make some m&p snowflakes but I have a owie on my big toe and find it difficult to stand.  Have to find a podiatrist to have it removed.  

However, I got about 10 of the snowflake embeds poured and just have a few more to make.


----------



## Rochelle

I made my first ever batch of soap. I went with hot process because I don't really care how it looks. No fragrance or color because I'm aiming for the most hypoallergenic soap possible. Just olive, canola, castor, and coconut oils. Nothing impressive but I'm pretty please that it worked.


----------



## dibbles

Rochelle said:


> I made my first ever batch of soap. I went with hot process because I don't really care how it looks. No fragrance or color because I'm aiming for the most hypoallergenic soap possible. Just olive, canola, castor, and coconut oils. Nothing impressive but I'm pretty please that it worked.



Congratulations on your first batch! I'm glad you like how it turned out and I bet you can't wait until you can use it.


----------



## Rochelle

I actually have it sitting on the end table next to me and I keep prodding it.   Just smoothing out the lumpy bits on the top. I did use a bit that was stuck to the spatula that I stirred it with and got nice lather with it. 

I just have to find the patience to leave it in the mold until it stops being so squishy.


----------



## jules92207

dibbles said:


> Mixed colors and am working up the courage to try a rainbow zebra pour tomorrow. Stay tuned to the soapy mistake/ugly soap threads. Could be an addition there in a day or two.
> 
> Lots of glycerin rivers. But I still like it enough to not put it in the ugly soap thread.



That is beautiful!


----------



## jules92207

Rochelle said:


> I actually have it sitting on the end table next to me and I keep prodding it.   Just smoothing out the lumpy bits on the top. I did use a bit that was stuck to the spatula that I stirred it with and got nice lather with it.
> 
> I just have to find the patience to leave it in the mold until it stops being so squishy.



Congratulations!!! It's hard to wait, I know, I started with hp first too. Oh the joy...


----------



## Arimara

I took my kid to the store to price around oils after school today. Do I win the bad, boring mommy award? I also bought coconut milk and refined coconut oil. Brine bar attempt in the make!


----------



## amd

I made Nag Champa coconut milk soap last night with my first attempt at a hangar swirl. The Teenager named this one Hot Dog soap (because it looks like mayo ketchup and mustard) and had the daughter convinced it would smell like hot dogs! Sigh. Apparently I need to run all soap ideas through him first. He named last week's chocolate patchouli bar "if king Midas gave a crap" (the soap has gold mica in it in addition to being colored brown by the chocolate). Teenagers...


----------



## traderbren

amd said:


> He named last week's chocolate patchouli bar "if king Midas gave a crap"




I might have just snorted coffee out of my nose. That's awesome! Perhaps he's onto a marketing ploy.


----------



## nsmar4211

Ok I almost lost my tea on the king midas thing. Use him for ideas LOL

Curious to see the cut on the hot dog soap 

I'm doing sniff tests of freshly made test bars. Two have gotten put in the "do NOT smell this until cured" pile because ewwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## lenarenee

I agree with the whole new marketing bent - your teen is on to something! 

My 8 year old has half days this week (hooray!) We made 2 two lb loaves of soap - and she did one called a "5 color wiggle swirl!" all by herself. (darn! forgot to get a pic of her in her kid goggles and gloves). She's very proud of herself!

Btw, used BB's Sunny Herb Garden and it behaved very well, very happy with the scent so far - it's a touch bit brighter in soap than oob.

Also used Rustic Escentuals Mediterranean Fig with no problems. Smells better in soap than oob - sweeter.


----------



## TwystedPryncess

TeresaT said:


> I tape a plastic bag to my counter and keep a sharpie handy.



OMG I love this. I use a notebook, I'm not that creative, but this looks handy. I put my notes in the computer later under One Note, and flesh them out, telling myself what I liked and didn't, noting mishaps, etc. 

Cause I usually always have something really good or really bad I want to remember!


----------



## CritterPoor

got some soap supplies today.  Shea butter, cocoa butter, sweet almond oil.   And I took a picture of my "soap dish" .... this is getting out of hand


----------



## traderbren

CritterPoor said:


> got some soap supplies today.  Shea butter, cocoa butter, sweet almond oil.   And I took a picture of my "soap dish" .... this is getting out of hand.




You need a bigger soap dish obviously!


----------



## CTAnton

I took over 2 cabinets in the kitchen for soap stuff...from pringles cans to pitchers and thermometers ,stamps, and small amounts of charcoals etc in small plastic containers.So I'm organizing...just went to the post office for my WilliamHouseKorea molds....yes they're expensive but I haven't seen more beautifully made molds anywhere...


----------



## Misschief

CritterPoor said:


> .... this is getting out of hand



What's so out of hand about that?? Just as an aside, for my own use, I cut my bars in half, or even quarters. That way, I can fit more samples in my soap dish. 
http://www.soapmakingforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## BrewerGeorge

Made a 40oz log of hand soap with pumice using BB's Pink Grapefruit FO.  Tried my first swirl with rose clay and yellow clay as colorants.  Also first time using a bit of stearic acid and first time using lye concentration instead of water:total oils _and_ tried the lowest lye concentration I've used so far at 30%.  Went pretty well overall.  Medium-light trace almost instantly, but it stayed there for a good, long time.  I suspect the swirl may be more subtle than I intended.  We'll see in two days.


----------



## Misschief

I reduced my beer in preparation for making beer soap on the weekend. I'm still trying to decide on the best eo blend for this batch...after smelling the reducing beer, I'm almost leaning towards anise and orange...leaning.


----------



## kitchwitch

Last night I bought some storage containers (small) so I can better store and organize my soaps. I also placed my first ever soap supply order, lol. Glitter! And a couple of fragrance samples. I'm looking forward to the new scents and my mailman covered in glitter and full of hate.


----------



## JuneP

All I'm trying to do today is download my last soap making video (the hidden feather swirl), on to my computer. After first try, it looks like only about 3/4 of the video downloaded. So, I re-charged the camera and played it back on the camera to make sure the whole video was there, and it was. So now, after viewing the making and cutting parts, I'm have to re-charge the camera again!
Looks like I may not get to edit this tonight, even if I do manage to download the complete video.


----------



## BrewerGeorge

Couldn't resist messing around with last night's soap.  Pretty hard but not hard enough. I was trying to take the liner out of the mold.  Slipped and instinctively grabbed to keep from dropping it.  Stuck my fingers right into it.  (it's about as hard as Italian style shaving soap.)  As I cursed the damaged top, I made the lye connection.  Touched a tiny bit to my tongue and got zapped, then rushed inside to wash it off. So I got my first zap AND my first lye burn (a very mild one - nothing more than a slight reddening.)  Quite the "productive" day.


----------



## amd

The cut from my first hanger swirl. I still have a lot to learn about color and placement.


----------



## dibbles

amd your soaps are very pretty. I like the color combination and the swirls turned out great.


----------



## amd

dibbles said:


> amd your soaps are very pretty. I like the color combination and the swirls turned out great.


 
Aw, thanks Dibbles! I wanted more swirl but I had a fear of overswirling (now at least I know where the bottom limit is).  Next time I'm going to try stacking the colors. My white crackled though - I assume too much TD. I'm still such a newbie with colors. After 4 months of experimenting I have at least figured out how to color without having soap that oozes oil every where, now to just get the "how much to add" figured out. Baby steps (and I'm enjoying it because it means I get to make more soap!)


----------



## shunt2011

amd said:


> The cut from my first hanger swirl. I still have a lot to learn about color and placement.


 
Love the swirl and the colors.  Very nice!


----------



## annalee2003

Finally bought some lye!! Everything's complete now, and I can start making my very first batch of soap once the toddler goes to sleep and the in-laws go home (seriously, go home already ...).
Never been so excited to just be by myself for a few hours, haha. Not going to get much sleep tonight, but I don't care!


----------



## jules92207

This is the text I got from hubby...

"Ok so I got you 4 bottles of lye"

That's love y'all. I know I'll be making some soap this weekend.


----------



## Misschief

I made my beer soap this evening. I was going to wait until tomorrow but I just couldn't wait any more!



Blackstrap soap1 by Ev Skae, on Flickr

I used a local beer from BNA Brewing; this is their Blackstrap Stout. For fragrance, I used a combination of sage, cedarwood, lime, and patchouli essential oils. I wasn't totally enamoured of the scent but I didn't use a lot so it should be alright. I also added a bit of cocoa to the bottom 3/4 and added a bit of titanium dioxide to the top 1/4 which I hanger swirled before adding the remainder of the lightened batter.

I'm hoping it looks like beer being poured into a glass... we'll see tomorrow. It's resting now, uncovered, on a rack with air circulation all around it.

I soaped cold - dissolved the lye earlier this week, mixed my oils yesterday, soaped today and the house is chilly. We shall see tomorrow.

When my daughter, who bought the beer for me, told the workers at the brewery that I was using it to make soap, they were very interested. One of the guys has already insisted he wants to buy a bar when it's ready. They're even suggesting that I approach the owner to sell my soaps along side their beers. I'll just be happy to score some flat beers, to be honest.


----------



## CritterPoor

Misschief said:


> What's so out of hand about that?? Just as an aside, for my own use, I cut my bars in half, or even quarters. That way, I can fit more samples in my soap dish.
> http://www.soapmakingforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



well that just makes too much sense for me to have thought of it myself


----------



## BrewerGeorge

Misschief said:


> ...
> When my daughter, who bought the beer for me, told the workers at the brewery that I was using it to make soap, they were very interested. One of the guys has already insisted he wants to buy a bar when it's ready. They're even suggesting that I approach the owner to sell my soaps along side their beers. I'll just be happy to score some flat beers, to be honest.


I'd bet this arrangement would be _super_ easy to set up.  A good portion of beer goes to waste during production, so they could even supply you without cost to them if they wanted by giving you brew that was going to be production losses for them.  Actually the best beer for soaping would come after fermentation but before carbonation - to save you the step of driving it of.  But odds are they probably won't even bother with that and just give you some finished beer because it won't require them to remember to save it for you.  Beer is cheap for brewers. 

Visit during the day so you can talk to an actual brewer instead of the restaurant/bar people who usually run the place at night.  You shouldn't have much problem setting something up.  Brewers are typically a very friendly bunch and are passionate about everything to do with beer (they're certainly not doing it for the money!) and that includes beer soap.  That's why I started in with soap, myself.  As long as your needs are modest, I can't imagine _any_ brewer balking at trading a growler of beer for a couple bars of soap.

Good luck!


----------



## nsmar4211

Did a ton of soapy dishes and packed up samples to cure....that's enough for today


----------



## gigisiguenza

amd said:


> The cut from my first hanger swirl. I still have a lot to learn about color and placement.



I like these very much, they're pretty. They look purposely done, not accidentally made.


----------



## Punkin2x74

This one has been a process.  I've been in a slump lately and having a hard time getting out of it.  But I finally put the blender to the bowl.  

Snow Cakes Type.


----------



## CritterPoor

made 1 batch of soap today, messed up another.   i bought shea butter & cocoa butter for some lipbalm that I made and wanted to try them out in soap.  I made the cocoa butter batch first, scented it with some lavender EO.   Half way through the shea batch, I realized I forgot to add the 5% castor oil to the cocoa butter batch & only did 5% coconut oil instead of 10%.  I'm hoping a good, long cure will fix this.  If not, well, I guess i get to learn how to rebatch.


----------



## mintle

I am just infusing oils today in the oven (with alkanet, spirulina, annato, red clover and chamomille with calendula). I am preparing for my All Natural soap series for the christmas. I get tired from time to time with all the micas, FOs and fancy swirls (this phase does not last long, though ), so I thought that going natural (just herbs, clays, EOs, milks and honey) would be a great idea.


----------



## amd

Made cupcakes for my daughter's birthday. As I'm mixing up the batter she comes in and says "where's your goggles? And why does that soap smell like cake?" Apparently I make too much soap? Ah well.... Mixing up a batch of soap now that the cupcakes are done.


----------



## Misschief

I made my Blackstrap Ale soap last night and unmolded and cut it this morning. Now, I need to tweak it.



Blackstrap Ale Soap by Ev Skae, on Flickr

I put copper mica on it - I don't think I'll do that again. Next time, I'll add more cocoa to the bottom half to make it darker, more like the colour of the ale. I also want the hanger swirl to be more like the foam in a glass of ale. 

I'm not really thrilled with the scent, either. I think it's the sage in the blend. If anyone has any suggestions for scenting a beer like this (essential oils only), I'd appreciate it.


----------



## mymy

Guys, I tried to make 100% green tea solution and added lye into it. Suddenly the color changed into pitch black.  What did i do wrong?


----------



## amd

mymy said:


> Guys, I tried to make 100% green tea solution and added lye into it. Suddenly the color changed into pitch black.  What did i do wrong?



Nothing. Its a reaction to NaOH. My green tea soap is poop brown.


----------



## mymy

amd said:


> Nothing. Its a reaction to NaOH. My green tea soap is poop brown.



Phew, luckily I did not throw out the solution. Thank you so much.


----------



## amd

I love my green tea soap despite the color!


----------



## mymy

Planned to make greentea with cocoa butter soap. Sadly the lye reacted with the greentea solution and turned it into a coffee instead of tea.  I had to put it aside and used plain water instead. I made 30% lye concentration and sadly i was rushing and poured the lye into hot oil. The soap cracked on top.  Gonna cut it in a few hours to come.


----------



## penelopejane

Misschief said:


> I made my Blackstrap Ale soap last night.
> 
> I put copper mica on it - I don't think I'll do that again. Next time, I'll add more cocoa to the bottom half to make it darker, more like the colour of the ale. I also want the hanger swirl to be more like the foam in a glass of ale.
> 
> I'm not really thrilled with the scent, either. I think it's the sage in the blend. If anyone has any suggestions for scenting a beer like this (essential oils only), I'd appreciate it.




Wow! I think it looks great. Can't wait to see the perfected version [emoji2]


----------



## penelopejane

I used my first batch of soap for the first time today and was sufficiently impressed to tell my DH that we are never buying commercial soap again! [emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## Susie

Welcome to the addiction!


----------



## whitewitchbeauty

I'm so annoyed, I still can't get my roommate to use my soap. She is  using stinky old Ivory. The soap i make is really nice, much nicer than that stuff. 
In other news, I made salt bars, charcoal bars (which I messed up badly woops) and pine tar soap bars yesterday. It was quite an adventure! I spilled pine tar, but that was OK I cleaned that up. The charcoal I meant to put in a little bit and a whole bunch poofed Out everywhere into a smoke cloud which was kind of funny. So far they look pretty good. Oh, I also made a lavender cactus soap batch and it's still a little soft, but it I think it's going to be OK.  Today, I'm going to make something soapy using ghee. With Nag Champa.


----------



## houseofwool

BrewerGeorge said:


> I'd bet this arrangement would be _super_ easy to set up.  A good portion of beer goes to waste during production, so they could even supply you without cost to them if they wanted by giving you brew that was going to be production losses for them.  Actually the best beer for soaping would come after fermentation but before carbonation - to save you the step of driving it of.  But odds are they probably won't even bother with that and just give you some finished beer because it won't require them to remember to save it for you.  Beer is cheap for brewers.
> 
> Visit during the day so you can talk to an actual brewer instead of the restaurant/bar people who usually run the place at night.  You shouldn't have much problem setting something up.  Brewers are typically a very friendly bunch and are passionate about everything to do with beer (they're certainly not doing it for the money!) and that includes beer soap.  That's why I started in with soap, myself.  As long as your needs are modest, I can't imagine _any_ brewer balking at trading a growler of beer for a couple bars of soap.
> 
> Good luck!




Yes. We make 2 or 3 soaps for a local brewery. They are small orders, but we use their beer and hops in the soaps. If the owners are there we can get the supplies for free. The tap room employees are skeptical...


----------



## JuneP

Not soaping due to being on heavy medications making me not very enthusiastic about standing up for a couple of hours, but I did manage to get my newly arrived, soaping, funnel type pitchers unpacked and washed.

I also took a long soothing bath and tested my 5 week old new recipe with Nag Champa and am very pleased. It's real creamy and it's got decent bubbles and great lather which is what I was looking for. I have two other soaps made since then with minor revisions, because I wanted a good comparison so I could just select one basic recipe. So now i just have to wait another month for them all to be ready for that comparison test.

I wanted to have two basic recipes, one with lard and one without.


----------



## cmzaha

whitewitchbeauty said:


> I'm so annoyed, I still can't get my roommate to use my soap. She is  using stinky old Ivory. The soap i make is really nice, much nicer than that stuff.
> In other news, I made salt bars, charcoal bars (which I messed up badly woops) and pine tar soap bars yesterday. It was quite an adventure! I spilled pine tar, but that was OK I cleaned that up. The charcoal I meant to put in a little bit and a whole bunch poofed Out everywhere into a smoke cloud which was kind of funny. So far they look pretty good. Oh, I also made a lavender cactus soap batch and it's still a little soft, but it I think it's going to be OK.  Today, I'm going to make something soapy using ghee. With Nag Champa.


Word of Advice, Ghee sticks in soap, trust me, save your ingredients.


----------



## traderbren

I came back from a weekend camping and spending a good bit of time outside in the cold, drinking a bit too much beer, and winding up with more chapped than usual lips. I made up a small batch of 6 lip balms with lanolin, cocoa butter, avocado oil, coconut oil, beeswax, and castor. My first impression is that they are lovely. Up until now, I've been using pre made lip balm base.


----------



## doriettefarm

Not exactly soapy but I made my first evah batch of lotion and it wasn't a failure!  Sorta tweaked a recipe I found on WSP and used swiftcraftmonkey's heat/hold method because I felt it would be inviting failure to do the microwave method.  I'm pretty excited to test it once it fully cools.  It's a kokum butter, hemp & argan oil mix to share with a friend that brought the argan oil back from Morocco.


----------



## dibbles

doriettefarm said:


> Not exactly soapy but I made my first evah batch of lotion and it wasn't a failure!  Sorta tweaked a recipe I found on WSP and used swiftcraftmonkey's heat/hold method because I felt it would be inviting failure to do the microwave method.  I'm pretty excited to test it once it fully cools.  It's a kokum butter, hemp & argan oil mix to share with a friend that brought the argan oil back from Morocco.



That sounds so luxurious. I bet you'll love it. I've never tried making a lotion, but the idea of it has been percolating in the back of my mind for about a year. May be a good project to try during the dead of winter.


----------



## RainyDayRose

I just finished making batch of what I hope will be a very nice "spa" type soap.  With two different kinds of clay, some luxury oils, and shea butter, a swirl and topped with pink sea salt.  This is my fifth CP batch and I am trying something new each time.  This was my most complex recipe so far.  Unfortunately, I forgot the fragrance oil.  I think it will still be nice but it was irritating to put it all together then see the FO sitting on my countertop unused.


----------



## mymy

Cut my cp cocoa butter with rosemary soap today and i keep thinking  should i stay with cp or hp? I prefer cp due to the ease of mind but hp is good when luxury oil is in use. I don't use eo and luxury oil that often though. Been using this soap that i made last time for already 2 weeks. Creamy.


----------



## houseofwool

Today I washed up from a batch of soap that creates a stupid amount of pots. 4 colors evenly split in a modified tiger stripe. Since there are 8 12" loaves in the batch, I am sweating like crazy to get it all in the mold before it gets too thick. I usually make my 12 year old suit up with gloves and goggles to help bang the molds smooth between layers, but the kids are with their dad. My kitchen looks like a crime scene when I am done...

I am also starting to work on a palm free recipe which is tricky since I can smell even the faintest hint of lard in a soap.


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat

I finally ordered hemp oil to make some soap with....now the hardest part of all...WAITING for it to get here...then making it and MORE WAITING for it to cure....I hate waiting!!!


----------



## gigisiguenza

I was gifted some PayPal money for helping someone out with a problem, so of course my soapy thing was to buy some soapy stuff LOL.

I found some very good bargains from some people who were destashing, and some others selling off extra from a co-op buy, and from people selling off extra stuff they no longer use. 

The best part? Kept it all within my little $40 gifted money budget.

Can't wait for it all to get here - including my first micas! I figured buying teeny little destash bundles was a good way to test them out without a major investment. I'm not giving up my naturals (love experimenting with them too much LOL) but I'm curious, and now I get to try them


----------



## traderbren

I'm making a small batch of a shaving soap. I was fairly happy with the first batch I made (based on the Songwind thread) as far as lather went, but I wanted to make a few changes to make it less drying to my skin and to hold up better in my hand since I don't use a brush... It's cooking now. I went with split lye (64% KOH/ 36% NaOH) and added some lanolin and cocoa butter. 

I also ran numbers for a "winter" batch of soap with extra butters and avocado oil (and pretty high lard). I figure by end of December/ beginning of January when it starts getting really cold and dry, it will be ready.

Hubs is on a stay-cation this week, so has plans to hunt a few mornings. I hope to learn how to render tallow from deer fat in hopes he catches something this week.


----------



## annalee2003

Nothing soapy related since I made my very first batch last Friday. But boy, do I have a million ideas floating around in my head now! Might head to he store today to look for some lard or castor oil, since my last recipe had high linoleic numbers.


----------



## Punkin2x74

Blue Christmas. Cut my first Drop swirl.


----------



## traderbren

I made my shaving soap earlier today and I was already able to pop it out of my small round molds. I'm very happy with it so far.

After dinner, I made my "winter soap". I had my hard oils and butters melting on top of my woodstove while I ate. Hubs left, and the kids were bingeing on candy, so I had a nice quiet kitchen and decided to do a hanger swirl (I suck at all swirls...). Got it all poured and did the hanger thing, then poured the rest of the batter on top to make it pretty. Stuck the chopstick in to swirl the top, forgot what I was doing, and stuck the chopstick all the way to the bottom. Didn't realize what I had done until I was completely done. I think I need to just stick with simple from now on and give up my swirling delusions.


----------



## dibbles

Made a little 1 lb batch of kitchen soap with espresso fo and coffee grounds. Just the lye pitcher, 2 4-cup measuring cups two spatulas and a couple of spoons. This will be the easiest clean up ever!


----------



## CTAnton

Cut my espresso shot soap...followed BB's recipe...no issues and the espresso fragrance oil smells great...
Came home and just finished a poison ivy soap allowing soaping101's recipe....double infused the jewelweed which colored the soap a brown pink...just cleaning out the freezer of all this soaping liquids...


----------



## BrewerGeorge

First time using silicone molds, first time using Microsoft, and first CPOP.  It's in the oven now. Whew, but that lavender and green tea is strong!


----------



## dalewaite48

*Made New Display Racks For Craft Shows*

This weekend my wife and I worked in our garage and put together these wooden racks for displaying of her's and my craft show items.  The rack shelves just slide in and out and the supports are on hinges and just fold up for easy storage and moving to and from our van.


----------



## traderbren

That's a nice display piece!

I unmolded and cut my "oop's!" loaf from last night. I had done a hanger swirl, and then got frisky with the chopstick, too. Scent is Bamboo & White Grapefruit from NG. It smells incredible.


----------



## songwind

traderbren said:


> I unmolded and cut my "oop's!" loaf from last night. I had done a hanger swirl, and then got frisky with the chopstick, too. Scent is Bamboo & White Grapefruit from NG. It smells incredible.
> View attachment 17415



That's an oops? Looks pretty nice!

I made a tiny little batch of shaving soap.




*Edit:* I learned some interesting things last night after having to turn the crock pots off after my oils were melted because I got interrupted.


If you let a mix of oils including stearic acid cool enough, it starts to form crystals on the surface.
The behavior of high-stearic batches just above melting point + room temperature lye is very different from hotter oils and/or warmer lye. OTOH, not even the slightest hint of wanting to erupt on me.


----------



## annalee2003

Bought a few more EOs and some more wire racks to store more soap on. Hoping to try out my new recipe sometime this week and possible an oatmeal lavender recipe.


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat

I made neem oil soap and hemp oil soap....the neem is fragranced with ginger coconut almond and the hemp smells like the cocoa butter I put in it....both smell divine so far...hope to cut soon and will post the pics.  I love round soaps that are made in my pvc pipes....so easy.


----------



## gigisiguenza

I scoped out the dollar store for soap related goodies and got some placemats that I think will give an interesting texture to the soap, and got some more silicone spatulas...  the ones I got just four-five months ago have come apart, the spatula part came off the plastic handle. Grrr. 

On a non soapy note - my house smells heavenly because I've got bread baking in the oven. Yum!


----------



## Sonya-m

I miss soaping!! I can't soap until we've moved now - only two weeks to go!!


----------



## gigisiguenza

Sonya-m said:


> I miss soaping!! I can't soap until we've moved now - only two weeks to go!!



Oh no that's sucky for sure.... you can make it, just spend lots of time hugging and sniffing your cured soaps to get you thru it


----------



## cmzaha

Was able to finally get 3 batches of soap done today, which included 2 batches of Lavender avocado and 1 batch of Cherry Almond. I have made nothing for my Christmas shows this year. My daughter and mom keep me busy running to doctors and dentists


----------



## gigisiguenza

About to get my soapiness on  

Need to make a batch of lavender sachet, and peppermint eucalyptus ... deciding colors now....


----------



## shunt2011

Hoping to get some soap made this weekend.  Have to get a special order made at the very least.  And make body butters too.


----------



## mymy

For the first time I used my first batch  of cp soap.  It has 43% CO and all I can say is I'm in love with the bubbles! I used it mainly on my body. Easy to lather up. On the other hand, cocoa butter soap that has high moisturizing number (40+) and low cleansing (1-5) is very good for hair and face.


----------



## nsmar4211

About to go make 2  tester batches of 1lb each of my sample fragrances and then play with fluid HP...unless I change my mind again....


----------



## sugar_soap

Tried my first Christmas soaps today.


----------



## Misschief

A couple of weeks ago, I ordered a wooden mold from a customer. He dropped it off today and wouldn't accept any payment. It will hold a good deal of soap, close to 5 lbs. of oils. I'm happy!!


----------



## annalee2003

Carved a couple of pumpkins for Halloween tomorrow and blended up the pumpkin pulp.
Thinking of making a pumpkin soap next week.


----------



## jules92207

No soaping for me as I just had my gallbladder removed yesterday, but I did get my new Nurture order in today and got the most fabulous glitters as a gift with purchase...


----------



## dibbles

jules92207 said:


> No soaping for me as I just had my gallbladder removed yesterday, but I did get my new Nurture order in today and got the most fabulous glitters as a gift with purchase...



Hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## CTAnton

did a 2 pound test batch of a 50% lard soap...going to play around with the super fat (this batch is 3%) as well as whatever's going to make the other 50%....well coconut between 15 and 20% and castor at 5...today had old style crisco...tomorrow I'll do soybean ...keeping well aware of linoleic and linolenic percentages...which I learned all here, thank you very much!


----------



## songwind

I made a couple of batches of hand soap tonight.


----------



## jules92207

dibbles said:


> Hope you're feeling better soon.



Thanks dibbles.


----------



## gigisiguenza

Made two batches of soap tonight  

Lavender sachet, colored with alkanet powder in the lye solution, nettle powder in the lye solution, and plain white soap. 

The other is a Peppermint Eucalyptus soap, colored with nettle powder in the lye solution, spirulina powder mixed with a pinch of indigo,both in the lye solution, and plain white soap.

Hope they came out ok. One behaved and poured nicely, the other thickened up too quick and was harder to pour.


----------



## penelopejane

I am waiting for my first order of FOs to come and some coloured clays.  
So I made another batch of plain Castille soap.  I got permission from my dh to add 1 tbs of Manuka honey to his soap.  :smile:

It poured beautifully and is sitting in the oven (warmed to 100*F then switched off when the soap went in) overnight to gell.


----------



## Deedles

Jules....here's wishing you a speedy recovery. 

My soaping plans were nixed today, I'm watching water rise instead. Right now we've got about 2" in the house and my shop. All my soapy stuff is in tubs so I'm not worried about it. I did manage to get the yarn that was in boxes on the floor up and out of it before they got more than just damp. Sewing machine controllers are off the floor and if there's anything else on the floor it can just be washed. I have a feeling I'll be doing alot of washing and cleaning soon!

You know what's most aggravating about this flooding? This house has been here since 1962. There is a Jr. High school next door that was built in 1963, the school was located at the back of the 40 acres, leaving us with just yard to look at for years. Four years ago they decided to rebuild the school. The moved it up even with our house, raised the elevation about 4 ft and their new driveway is about 10 feet from our property line. Besides the noise of the loud speakers all day, the traffic of kids and cars at all hours of the day and night, they worst thing they did was mess up the drainage. In the 53 years I've lived here (my parents built this house) the property never flooded, much less the house. Now we get water in the house at least twice a year. 

Thanks for letting me vent a little! I know I can't complain too much, there's someone somewhere worse off than I am.


----------



## jules92207

Needles that is awful! I'm so sorry. Wishes for an easy clean up.


----------



## Misschief

Deedles, you have my sympathies. I can't imagine the mess!

I'm in the process of making some charcoal soap.


----------



## CTAnton

unfolded my experimental 50% lard soap...my sample of lemon that I used smelled like furniture polish...my added small amount of soap shreds incorporated nicely...my liquid yellow colorant faded thankfully to something a little less bright...things I learned...
1. stick blend in colorant..I thought a spatula would suffice...WRONG!
2. Add soap scraps after all stick blending is over...fold them in as they say in cooking...well, that didn't happen. 
Thankfully this is a R and D soap so nice to learn these things before a bigger batch...


----------



## Deedles

All is not lost after all. The water is going down so at least we aren't standing in water everywhere. In fact, my kitchen is the only dry spot in the house. DH asked why didn't I make soap today since I couldn't do anything else? Hhmm....so I started gathering supplies and realized I was out of goats milk. This batch of soap is specifically for Christmas gifts for friends who like the GM soaps so I didn't want to try something else. Anyway, my sweet DH got in the truck, braving the flood waters to town, and bought some GM so I can have a little fun before the work starts. 

After 45 years I think I'll keep him a while longer!


----------



## janzo

Sorry to hear about your flooding Deedles. We have the opposite problem. Kariba dam is at an all time low, that is where they have the hydro electric scheme. Consequently most cities and towns are having 12 hour power cuts cos of lack of electricity. The presidents solution. ....... day of prayer and fasting, um that's fine but you do need a plan in case that doesn't work!!!  On a positive note our rainy season is just around the corner, it's not going to fill the dam this year but it will take a few hours off the power cuts and the coffee trees on the farm will be happy! !!


----------



## penelopejane

Deedles, sorry to hear about your flooding. Until you experience a flood it's difficult to understand how invasive water is and it's never clean water! Such a huge clean up job. I'll hope for some nice warm breezes for you.


----------



## snappyllama

Yikes Dibbles... wishing you dry wishes. I lived in Houston most of my life and do not miss the flooding. I remember picking up my daughter from kindergarten and having to carry her on my shoulders threw waist high water on Kirby hoping not to slip. Scary stuff! I hope it dries out quickly for you. Stay safe.

Today I'm making another pine tar, apple spice, and possibly gingerbread soap.


----------



## dibbles

snappyllama said:


> Yikes Dibbles... wishing you dry wishes. I lived in Houston most of my life and do not miss the flooding. I remember picking up my daughter from kindergarten and having to carry her on my shoulders threw waist high water on Kirby hoping not to slip. Scary stuff! I hope it dries out quickly for you. Stay safe.
> 
> Today I'm making another pine tar, apple spice, and possibly gingerbread soap.



Well, thank you very much Snappyllama, but it is Deedles with the flooding. I will send her your dry wishes.


----------



## dibbles

Deedles said:


> All is not lost after all. The water is going down so at least we aren't standing in water everywhere. In fact, my kitchen is the only dry spot in the house. DH asked why didn't I make soap today since I couldn't do anything else? Hhmm....so I started gathering supplies and realized I was out of goats milk. This batch of soap is specifically for Christmas gifts for friends who like the GM soaps so I didn't want to try something else. Anyway, my sweet DH got in the truck, braving the flood waters to town, and bought some GM so I can have a little fun before the work starts.
> 
> After 45 years I think I'll keep him a while longer!



What a sweet guy. Snappyllama sent you dry wishes - it must have helped. Glad it wasn't worse for you, and hoping the clean up isn't too awful.


----------



## doriettefarm

I feel like I made everything under the sun besides soap today!  Made my 2nd batch of lotion and I think this may become a new addiction.  It's just as much fun to play with the oil/butter combos and see how the end product changes.  It's also a good way to use up small amounts of FOs that aren't enough to soap with (of which I have plenty).

Let's see what else . . . I also made my first ever emulsified salt scrub.  Had some fine pink himalayan salt that was begging to be used and a sample of Key Lime FO so I made a Pink Margarita salt scrub.  I attempted to color it with apple green mica but the pink salt just took over.  I decided to embrace the pink because I feared it would turn out some gross color if I added more mica.   

And last but not least, I was out of almond face scrub (it's a copycat recipe of Lush's AOBS) so whipped up a double batch.  Don't know how I managed to make 3 different items in one day without destroying my kitchen but that will change tomorrow if I end up soaping.  Need to make a batch of pine tar and a batch of scrubby coffee kitchen soap . . . we'll see if I actually get it done.


----------



## gigisiguenza

I unmolded my two batches, only to discover they were too hard to cut, splintered like broken slate, and useless. I've tossed them into a bucket in disgust, unsure what the heck to do with them. Sigh.


----------



## nsmar4211

Gigi-Are they salt bars? Or lye heavy? Or did you just wait too long?

For salt bars or too long, you could crumble them up and use them like confetti in a new batch. Never tried rebatching salt bars so not sure if that would work. For lye heavy, rebatch and add oils

Just tracked my order of Castor oil because I think I only have enough for one batch left....resisting the call of the overpriced walmart brand...resisting...


----------



## gigisiguenza

nsmar4211 said:


> Gigi-Are they salt bars? Or lye heavy? Or did you just wait too long?
> 
> For salt bars or too long, you could crumble them up and use them like confetti in a new batch. Never tried rebatching salt bars so not sure if that would work. For lye heavy, rebatch and add oils
> 
> Just tracked my order of Castor oil because I think I only have enough for one batch left....resisting the call of the overpriced walmart brand...resisting...



nsmar4211 - I'm.pretty sure I just waited too long. I fell asleep after I put them in the fridge, so they sat there for quite some time thanks to my forgetfulness. Then I didn't get home in time to catch them during my magic cutting time window


----------



## mymy

Gigi, they are still can be used i guess? If I were you I'll find a machete and chop chop.  Haha


----------



## Wildcraft_Garden

nsmar4211 said:


> Gigi-Are they salt bars? Or lye heavy? Or did you just wait too long?
> 
> For salt bars or too long, you could crumble them up and use them like confetti in a new batch. Never tried rebatching salt bars so not sure if that would work. For lye heavy, rebatch and add oils
> 
> Just tracked my order of Castor oil because I think I only have enough for one batch left....resisting the call of the overpriced walmart brand...resisting...


The resisting is hard, especially when you have an idea and you want to do it NOW!


----------



## CaraBou

I looked for my neem oil so I could make a solution to kill the mealy bugs on my house plants.  I am sooooo frustrated because I did not find it!  I am wondering if I gave it away or threw it out before moving rather than risk having the bottle leak during transport and stink up everything.  I don't remember getting rid of it but that's all I can think of at this point.  

I am really bummed because a neem solution appears to be the best treatment option, and I don't want to order more.  I barely used what I had! I guess I will look for a small bottle at the local health food store when I am back in town this week.


----------



## gigisiguenza

mymy said:


> Gigi, they are still can be used i guess? If I were you I'll find a machete and chop chop.  Haha



Hahahahaha that is very likely what's going to happen. I'm gonna pulverize them and make my first batch of laundry soap. Eventually... right now they are in a bucket in the closet because the sight of them depresses me LOL


----------



## gigisiguenza

Nothing - I have done nothing soapy because I am currently disgusted with my soaping attempts and tired of wasting supplies to make bad soaps. So I'm going to watch the world series and crochet, and try to resist the urge to make soap tonight. I will try again in a few days. Right now I'm feeling too annoyed with myself for the mistakes to be in the right frame of mind to enjoy it.


----------



## houseofwool

Today I tried a week old sliver of soap from a new formulation.  The FA profile is very close to my standard recipe, but this one is palm free. The cocoa butter in it does amazing things to my skin!


----------



## Deedles

I cut yesterdays GM soap today. Just plain soap with FO, no color. The only thing different with this batch was the GM that DH bought yesterday was canned evaporated milk. I reconstituted it 1:1 per the directions on the can. When I added the lye to it, it got pretty thick and turned a dark caramel color. It wasn't scorched, I was careful to mix slowly. After mixing it with the oils it lightened up just a bit, the cut bars look only slightly darker than previous batches using regular liquid GM.


----------



## penelopejane

At last - after 7 batches - a perfect bar of soap!

It's Castile Soap.  100% OO, no fragrance, no colour but I did sneak in 1 tbs of Manuka Honey.  I didn't over trace it, it gelled all the way through and demolded perfectly. :-D


----------



## jules92207

gigisiguenza said:


> Nothing - I have done nothing soapy because I am currently disgusted with my soaping attempts and tired of wasting supplies to make bad soaps. So I'm going to watch the world series and crochet, and try to resist the urge to make soap tonight. I will try again in a few days. Right now I'm feeling too annoyed with myself for the mistakes to be in the right frame of mind to enjoy it.



I've so had those days gigi. Hang in there.


----------



## penelopejane

gigisiguenza said:


> Nothing - I have done nothing soapy because I am currently disgusted with my soaping attempts and tired of wasting supplies to make bad soaps. So I'm going to watch the world series and crochet, and try to resist the urge to make soap tonight. I will try again in a few days. Right now I'm feeling too annoyed with myself for the mistakes to be in the right frame of mind to enjoy it.



I feel for you gigi.  It is so difficult to get everything right. 

I have finally worked out how to get the batter "just on trace" and that has made the whole process a lot easier for me. Next I am going to try mixing colours. My solution to disasters is to watch soaping videos instead of TV!


----------



## amd

Finally got to make soap after a week of crazy! Carrot and coconut milk soap - hoping that the carrot will help my mom's psoriasis. Tomorrow night hoping to get to another coconut milk bar with midnight pomegranate fo.


----------



## gigisiguenza

jules92207 said:


> I've so had those days gigi. Hang in there.





penelopejane said:


> I feel for you gigi.  It is so difficult to get everything right.
> 
> I have finally worked out how to get the batter "just on trace" and that has made the whole process a lot easier for me. Next I am going to try mixing colours. My solution to disasters is to watch soaping videos instead of TV!


TY ladies, appreciate the support. Been feeling very frustrated with my results lately, so time for a break and a rethinking of my approach. Might be time to simplify some, so I can just make some successful, pretty soaps.


----------



## Susie

whitewitchbeauty said:


> Today, I'm going to make something soapy using ghee. With Nag Champa.



Ghee and butter stink in soap.  Just warning you.


----------



## penelopejane

gigisiguenza said:


> TY ladies, appreciate the support. Been feeling very frustrated with my results lately, so time for a break and a rethinking of my approach. Might be time to simplify some, so I can just make some successful, pretty soaps.




Your October comp entry soap looked pretty good! 
You will notice my successful soaps are all very, very plain. Not 4 colour hanger swirls! Don't let the gremlins get you down.  If it is a specific problem ask for help from the gurus here, if it's just gremlins l've always found chocolate and scotch chase them away - and pretty fast! [emoji41]


----------



## shunt2011

No soapy adventures, but made lots of whipped shea body butter.  Worked in the yard to get leaves done too.


----------



## gigisiguenza

penelopejane said:


> Your October comp entry soap looked pretty good!
> You will notice my successful soaps are all very, very plain. Not 4 colour hanger swirls! Don't let the gremlins get you down.  If it is a specific problem ask for help from the gurus here, if it's just gremlins l've always found chocolate and scotch chase them away - and pretty fast! [emoji41]



TY re the Oct challenge soap  As for the gremlins, I'm not sure what happened with these last two batches. I'm pretty sure it's because I fell asleep and forgot them in the fridge for hours n hours, and then didn't get to cut them til a good 36 hours after pour. I think this is why they were so brittle and hard. 

BUT.... I also used Shea butter. I've only used it once before, and if I remember correctly, that batch was harder faster too. Not brittle and splintering hard like these two batches, but definitely harder than my batches usually are when I cut.

I wonder if when using Shea butter you need to reduce the amount of other hard oils, like lard. Hmmmm. I reduced my OO by 5% to allow for the Shea. Maybe I should've reduced the lard instead.

Thinking.....


----------



## amd

I have to stop showing The Teenager my soap... he named the carrot coconut milk "If Bugs Bunny Had the Stomach Flu"! I'm not sure if he's making fun of my soap or he's a marketing genius... I'll post a pic of the cut when I get home tonight. Nothing fancy but the color is... um, interesting.


----------



## nsmar4211

Marketing Genius.  I'd probably buy that soap just for the name !

Used up my last 1.2 oz of castor doing a test batch of oatmeal and honey. Test because I put the honey into the lye water instead of the emulsified batter, and I waited until everything had cooled to about 108ish. Right as I'm pouring out the castor oil....my housemate walks in with my box of sample scents! NOoooooo come on Bulk Apothecary I need my castor!!! 

So far I've resisted the call of the $1/oz walmart castor..so far....


----------



## kumudini

gigisiguenza said:


> TY re the Oct challenge soap  As for the gremlins, I'm not sure what happened with these last two batches. I'm pretty sure it's because I fell asleep and forgot them in the fridge for hours n hours, and then didn't get to cut them til a good 36 hours after pour. I think this is why they were so brittle and hard.
> 
> BUT.... I also used Shea butter. I've only used it once before, and if I remember correctly, that batch was harder faster too. Not brittle and splintering hard like these two batches, but definitely harder than my batches usually are when I cut.
> 
> I wonder if when using Shea butter you need to reduce the amount of other hard oils, like lard. Hmmmm. I reduced my OO by 5% to allow for the Shea. Maybe I should've reduced the lard instead.
> 
> Thinking.....



Gigi, why not start a new thread about your brittle soap and try to troubleshoot?
36 hrs after being in the fridge is not too late to cut unless it's a high coconut soap we are talking about, which I think is unlikely given your skin situation. Shea butter doesn't make soap brittle despite hastening trace. I use it all the time. Why not try to find out what exactly did that to your soap?


----------



## penelopejane

Gigi this is not a definitive list but I've condensed a few articles & posts on brittle soap:
 Too much lye not enough water
 Soaped too cool for the solid oils used ie: lard try soaping at 120 degrees
 Taking too long to cut after making 
 FOs, clay and salt can speed cure and require early cutting.

It happened to me after I left it too long to cure too and used a wide knife which effectively cleavered the slices off.


----------



## songwind

Last night I made a single pot's worth of shaving soap to finish off a vendor's order.


----------



## gigisiguenza

kumudini said:


> Gigi, why not start a new thread about your brittle soap and try to troubleshoot?
> 36 hrs after being in the fridge is not too late to cut unless it's a high coconut soap we are talking about, which I think is unlikely given your skin situation. Shea butter doesn't make soap brittle despite hastening trace. I use it all the time. Why not try to find out what exactly did that to your soap?


 I hadn't actually intended to troubleshoot because I'm.pretty sure (or I was) what caused it, but I may now.


penelopejane said:


> Gigi this is not a definitive list but I've condensed a few articles & posts on brittle soap:
> Too much lye not enough water
> Soaped too cool for the solid oils used ie: lard try soaping at 120 degrees
> Taking too long to cut after making
> FOs, clay and salt can speed cure and require early cutting.
> 
> It happened to me after I left it too long to cure to and used a wide knife wich effectively cleavered the slices off.


 TY


----------



## annalee2003

Finally got some time to myself to make an oatmeal soap scented with lavender eo.


----------



## commoncenz

Drove to the next town over and bought a used refrigerator to store my lard in. The guy I bought it from didn't tell me that he was going through a divorce until after I had paid him his ridiculously low asking price and loaded the fridge onto my truck (along with a freezer that he offered to me for an even more ridiculously low price when I paid for the fridge). I am hoping that I wasn't unwittingly a part of some "revenge plan". 

In any event, now that I've bought a "soaping fridge", I'm going to head on over to my favorite local supplier and pick up a 50 Lb box lard and a 50 Lb box of coconut oil tomorrow.


----------



## amd

Here's the cut carrot coconut milk soap. It's morphed a bit since yesterday (thank goodness!)


----------



## handavaka

I met up with a fellow soaper who is quite close to me, swapped inspiration stories....and some goodies. Also, my husband is back from his travels to his native home of Peru, and brought back my Sacha Inchi oil I've been waiting for to make liquid soap with. And OMG....it smells delicious OOB....Smells somewhere between a rich roasted nutty ale backed by a fresh, light floral....not so much flowery, but more "green". Although I used other oils to back up the Sacha Inchi in my batch, it definitely is the front runner. It made a beautiful golden liquid soap


----------



## kumudini

I just ordered a few FOs and sample micas -24 of them from AHRE. I'm finding that I really prefer light florals and fresh herbals, loved their lavender and chamomile, pink lilac and willow( the cured tester smells like fresh lilacs), kimono flower and also their CLV. There are several others that I liked OOB, but haven't soaped with them yet. I will update the scent review chart. This is one supplier who still offers FOs for under 20$ a pound, got to love them for that. They are also pretty good with sending out samples.
Later today, I'm going to be trying a lotion for dry to very dry skin. Only lotion ingredients I have are the oils and butters, ewax and preservative. Hopefully the other stuff like 'cones and cetacs' won't be missed.


----------



## Misschief

I'm starting work late today (by choice) and made a small batch (4 oz of oils) of dental soap. I used 90% OO and 10% Cocoa butter and added a bit of charcoal and some anise e.o. We'll see how it turns out but if it's anything like the soap I've already tried, I will be happy!


----------



## kumudini

Misschief said:


> I'm starting work late today (by choice) and made a small batch (4 oz of oils) of dental soap. I used 90% OO and 10% Cocoa butter and added a bit of charcoal and some anise e.o. We'll see how it turns out but if it's anything like the soap I've already tried, I will be happy!



??? Dental soap


----------



## Misschief

kumudini said:


> ??? Dental soap



Gives new meaning to washing your mouth out with soap, doesn't it?


----------



## BrewerGeorge

Bought some cocoa butter from the Dollar Tree which I'll use tonight to make that unscented soap for my friend.  Trying to decide whether or not to include milk, honey, and/or oats.


----------



## TBandCW

This might not be soapy, but since any soap I make now won't be ready for holiday shows, I've been working on and updating the website instead of making soap.  Believe me, I'd much rather be making soap! :roll:


----------



## DeeAnna

My DH made a special trip to the grocery store just to buy me a gallon of distilled water so I can soap. I think I'll keep him. 

November soap challenge .... here I come!


----------



## handavaka

Today I visited a fellow soaper, brought some fragrance oil to her and left with about 3 pounds of yummy cocoa butter! Watched her pump out some incredible bath bombs, and then came home to make more Sacha Inchi LS and a batch of Cocoa-Peru  (Peruvian Chocolate/Espresso/Sacha Inchi Oil) CP.


----------



## handavaka

Here is a pic of the Cocoa-Peru from last night's batch. (Excuse the rough edges and cut lines) they will be beveled and buffed soon.


----------



## Misschief

TootSoap by Ev Skae, on Flickr

Unmolded my dental soap this morning. I love these little bars! They're 1 oz each. I think I'll be using this mold a lot! It's perfect for sample bars or leftover soap batter bars.

ETA: I just noticed the typo in the file name... TootSoap?? LOL


----------



## nsmar4211

Mischief, I want to know more about these dental soaps...because I've been known to use one of my "regular" soaps when I'm tired of toothpaste! I have a mint EO soap in the plans, but was trying to figure out if I should work baking soda into it....without divulging any trade secrets, would you mind sharing info?

Poured 18 test bars for 17 new fragrances (and one control). One day I WILL remember to wear gloves...but for now my fingers smell, interesting... . Looks like I won't be able to unmold a few of them in time to do another round tomorrow, so I might be changing plans and using a different mold for more tomorrow. Most look like they'll be good! Whoo hoo!


----------



## Misschief

nsmar4211 said:


> Mischief, I want to know more about these dental soaps...because I've been known to use one of my "regular" soaps when I'm tired of toothpaste! I have a mint EO soap in the plans, but was trying to figure out if I should work baking soda into it....without divulging any trade secrets, would you mind sharing info?



In the course of reading all over this forum, I came across a thread for Dental Soap and read the whole thing. I was intrigued so I decided to try it. My Castile soap is well past the 6 week mark so I tried it first and loved what it did to my teeth. The flavour is rather bland, which I'm okay with. I really don't like the strong peppermint flavour that most commercial toothpaste has. 

The consensus in the thread was that coconut oil is a no no as it is what gives soap its "soapy" flavour. Peanut oil was suggested as it can give soap a slight sweetness. (How often do you get to talk about the taste of soap??)

Most of the soapers in the thread used peppermint in their tooth soap; I chose to go without. I have tried the soap I made with peppermint and anise and the anise flavour does linger. Some talked about adding xylitol which, apparently, does help to protect teeth in addition to giving it some sweetness. Personally, I don't need my toothpaste to taste like peppermint candy but I can see it for children. Others added a bit of stevia or honey.

Many added things like baking soda, bentonite clay, or charcoal; others said those additives were unnecessary.

Distilling all the information, I came up with this recipe (no trade secrets involved):

10% Cocoa Butter
30% Olive Oil
30% Palm Kernel Oil
30% Peanut Oil

3% superfat
40% lye concentration

At trace, I added a little bit of honey and a little bit of activated charcoal in glycerin. Now, I wait.

I do have to say that in the short time I've been using my Castile soap instead of toothpaste, my teeth feel amazing, cleaner than they ever feel with commercial toothpaste. And the areas where plaque tends to build up are already seeing a reduction in that plaque. I think the only time I'll be using my commercial toothpaste is when I want that peppermint zing. That stuff actually hurts my mouth some times.


----------



## skayc1

mixed up a 5 oz batch to make embeds for my upcoming soap..a remake of my Blueberry scented soap.


----------



## nsmar4211

Wow, thanks for sharing...my search was futile (I swear search is hit or miss) .

Oddly, I didn't find my soap to be "soapy" flavored and it's 15-20% coconut. 

Going to go wander over to that thread.... !

Todays plan, design dental soap....


----------



## annalee2003

Misschief said:


> In the course of reading all over this forum, I came across a thread for Dental Soap and read the whole thing. I was intrigued so I decided to try it. My Castile soap is well past the 6 week mark so I tried it first and loved what it did to my teeth. The flavour is rather bland, which I'm okay with. I really don't like the strong peppermint flavour that most commercial toothpaste has.
> 
> The consensus in the thread was that coconut oil is a no no as it is what gives soap its "soapy" flavour. Peanut oil was suggested as it can give soap a slight sweetness. (How often do you get to talk about the taste of soap??)
> 
> Most of the soapers in the thread used peppermint in their tooth soap; I chose to go without. I have tried the soap I made with peppermint and anise and the anise flavour does linger. Some talked about adding xylitol which, apparently, does help to protect teeth in addition to giving it some sweetness. Personally, I don't need my toothpaste to taste like peppermint candy but I can see it for children. Others added a bit of stevia or honey.
> 
> Many added things like baking soda, bentonite clay, or charcoal; others said those additives were unnecessary.
> 
> Distilling all the information, I came up with this recipe (no trade secrets involved):
> 
> 10% Cocoa Butter
> 30% Olive Oil
> 30% Palm Kernel Oil
> 30% Peanut Oil
> 
> 3% superfat
> 40% lye concentration
> 
> At trace, I added a little bit of honey and a little bit of activated charcoal in glycerin. Now, I wait.
> 
> I do have to say that in the short time I've been using my Castile soap instead of toothpaste, my teeth feel amazing, cleaner than they ever feel with commercial toothpaste. And the areas where plaque tends to build up are already seeing a reduction in that plaque. I think the only time I'll be using my commercial toothpaste is when I want that peppermint zing. That stuff actually hurts my mouth some times.



Your dental soaps had me intrigued as well. I knew people who have used just plain baking soda and water as toothpaste, but nothing like an actual soap bar! 
That's very fascinating, and kinda makes me want to try brushing my teeth with my soap now. DH will think I've gone nuts if he sees me brushing with soap, haha. 
Thank you for sharing!


----------



## nsmar4211

My dad thought I was nuts and going to kill my teeth, my boyfriend went Ooooo if you make that soap can I have some?

Already had to get some fancy stuff because the sodium laurel sulfate (SP?) was what was giving me little mouth sores....but I have 39 new FO's to test first.

Just made another 1lb batch of honey and oatmeal, I'm going to get the honey to play nice sooner or later. Have a sink full of soapy dishes from testing...after the mold in the freezer finishes Ithink I"m doing dishes amd mayyybeee another batch of FO testing.


----------



## penelopejane

Bought wire mesh drawer unit - 5 drawers. Easy access to store soap while curing.  Moved all my soaps (105 bars!). Gazed, lovingly, at the last 2 batches despite their flaws. I think the iridescent yellow one is fading. Might be wishful thinking. I think the spongy one is less spongy. Hoping soap gremlins decide to pack their bags and visit someone else today. *sigh*


----------



## Judiraz

I went to my first craft fair. I was invited to set up a table at a "Diva Day" at a coworker's church. Had a blast and sold about 35 bars to a fairly small group. I'm calling it a big success!


----------



## Misschief

I made a 7 lb. batch of my Blackstrap Ale soap, using the mold one of my customers made for me.. and wouldn't accept payment.


----------



## lenarenee

Made my biggest batch ever yesterday - 10 lbs (usually do 2.5 or 5) , so cut lots of soap today! One step closer to being ready for Christmas!


----------



## doriettefarm

Made some emulsified body butter & sugar scrub using a dupe of L'Occitane's discontinued honey scent. I almost went off the deep end at the thought of never experiencing this scent again!


----------



## Misschief

doriettefarm said:


> Made some emulsified body butter & sugar scrub using a dupe of L'Occitane's discontinued honey scent. I almost went off the deep end at the thought of never experiencing this scent again!



I made some of that yesterday!! I didn't scent mine, though. Lovely stuff, isn't it?


----------



## doriettefarm

Misschief said:


> I made some of that yesterday!! I didn't scent mine, though. Lovely stuff, isn't it?



I just got out of the shower from testing the sugar scrub and would have to say 'yes' it is lovely stuff!  I've been slathering myself with the body butter since I made it last night so I think there must be crack in the FO   The body butter is so light a fluffy it's more like frosting . . . recipe is in the video I linked in this thread.  http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=57163


----------



## DeeAnna

Today's edition of the comic strip "Cathy" is apropos for us soap makers: http://www.gocomics.com/cathy/2015/11/08


----------



## nsmar4211

Made a batch of HP to test an idea....made a batch of CP and did 10 more testers and then posted results  here . Now, its time to go to work!


----------



## mymy

This is my first attempt to make milk soap. I used 1:1 water to milk(full cream cowmilk) ratio.  Added milk into the oil when it's cooled and started to add lye afterwards. Mixed them till medium trace. Added a lil bit of spirulina powder and with hesitated mind, I made mantra swirl on it. Black bits are rosemary pieces in olive oil. I'm so happy that the milk didn't scorch.


----------



## commoncenz

I ordered some Shea about a week ago and have not been able to soap until it arrives. It's a necessity in my base recipe. Anyway, with the little bit of Shea I have left, I made a batch of Susie's lip balm recipe today. Also made two batches of bath bombs. Seriously having soaping withdrawals though and can't wait for the Shea to finally arrive. I'm never ordering it from an Etsy seller again.

Edit: I also learned that my bath bomb recipe does not do well with epsom salts as is. If I'm going to add epsom, I've got to figure out how much more oil to add as the epsom really dries the mix out.


----------



## annalee2003

Bought a big box of gloves, a bucket of lard and a big jug of vinegar (not to be used on skin, of course!). 
Also printed out a soapcalc recipe for a pumpkin puree soap. I wanted to make the soap tonight, but I am exhausted and don't really feel up to dealing with caustic chemicals and whatnot. 
... Maybe another night.


----------



## Arimara

I made a lotion that is inspiring me to make a soap in order to use up the FO I used in the lotion. The lotion is nothing to write home about on my body but boy is it doing my feet some justice.


----------



## quiltertoo

I made a 2lb. batch of lard soap. Loved my first lard soap so much I had to make another one. Scented it with Candle Science Peppermint and Eucalyptus. This scent is very strong and was so well behaved that I made beautiful green swirls.


----------



## amd

Nothing. I have made no soap for a week. Tonight though, I am picking up a bucket of lard, then I'll be taking my last stab at the drop swirl and swear challenge, and doing up another batch of unscented coconut milk soap (I sold out of it at a show on Saturday - yay!).


----------



## TBandCW

Soapy sales:crazy:

Son texted 8am, where are you?  We're home as usual.....son shows up 8:30am, what about the craft show today????  Yikes!! I was supposed to pick him up at 7:30 and go to the show.  Anyway, we quickly packed up and got there around 9:45.  The gal running it was a sweetheart and told us don't worry about it.
 I still can't believe we totally forgot about it!


----------



## handavaka

TBandCW said:


> Soapy sales:crazy:
> 
> Son texted 8am, where are you?  We're home as usual.....son shows up 8:30am, what about the craft show today????  Yikes!! I was supposed to pick him up at 7:30 and go to the show.  Anyway, we quickly packed up and got there around 9:45.  The gal running it was a sweetheart and told us don't worry about it.
> I still can't believe we totally forgot about it!


Aaaaah! Pressure and chaos! That's my middle name! Glad you got there and worked it all out! Happy and Prosperous sales to you!!


----------



## snappyllama

Heading to Cost Plus and/or Micheals to look for soap-gift-containers (that counts, right). I have to go down the hill anyway to deliver the contents of my fridge to my daughter. My fridge quit working last night and its replacement will not arrive until next week. 

Thank goodness they make creamer that doesn't have to be refrigerated or I'd be in serious trouble tomorrow morning.


----------



## cgsample

Today I tried to make a "kitchen sink" batch of shaving soap.  Meaning, what I had on-hand, that might work?  Another goal was to use less stearic acid, more water for molding and some sodium hydroxide.

I had purchased some silk thread from Hobby Lobby to try and substitute Tussah Silk.  Even though it said 100% silk, it did not dissolve in my lye water.

My recipe was:
Stearic Acid 79.38g
Tallow 56.70g
Coconut Oil 45.36g
Shea Butter 45.36g
water 133.48
KOH 31.143g
NaOH 9.516g

I melted the stearic acid, tallow and coconut oils together and added the lye water.  My theory was to saponify these three oils first, and if any was not, it would be the shea butter.  I stick blended, then added the melted shea butter.  Hot processed for two hours and then let cool to about 150 degrees.  At that point I added 22.68g of glycerin and 11.35g of lanolin.

I really like the texture at the end.  Not as waxy as my previous high stearic acid cooks.  It settled into the tubs more in line of what other artisan soaps look like.  I guess tomorrow, we'll see how it shaves?


----------



## jules92207

I came home to a little soapy surprise package!  

Soaping friends are awesome.


----------



## nsmar4211

Got in my order of micas from nuture and my coconut oil...soap time . 
Realized I should've gotten a pink , I got every other color...sigh!

Made a couple batches of HP soap, washed soap dishes twice, and plotted wrapping/labels...my cutting skills aren't so good so I'm going to either have to weight the lowest bar or write the weights individually...yea I know its just friends getting these but still...


----------



## northwoodsgal

Hi All! I'm new around here, but not new to soap making. Today I checked the stages of several different soaps that are curing for holiday gifts; checking scent and hardness . Did some research on scent/fragrance oil as that seems to be my achilles heel in making soap. I discovered the fragrance database here which is phenomenal! Thanks to you all for that! 

After scent studies, I made a 1lb batch of hot process soap with banana puree. Used a basic tried and true recipe with olive oil and coconut oil but the little experiment was a bit hapless and the batter started ricing. I was so confused by the results that I just blended the whole thing up until it was in some kind of strange sort of gel stage and slapped it in mold. Will check tomorrow and eventually PH test it to see whether it is a lost cause or not. 

Now I'll drop by the introduction forum to introduce myself. It was an educational soaping day!


----------



## Steve85569

Got a gallon of OO at the store today so I just had to:
MaKe my first batch of CPOP with milk since the wife left the carton out the other night.
Small batch, remembered to freeze the milk. Turned a nice shade of yellow in the lye / milk mix but the color disappeared in the process.
The batch was so small I didn't bother with a loaf.


----------



## amd

Staring woefully at challenge attempt #2 in the mold. I was feeling really confident until I looked over and saw my unadded FO sitting there. Guess I was so excited about remembering the sodium lactate... Well if the swirl came out right I will be happy. I needed to make an unscented coconut milk soap anyways... (Still frustrated though!)


----------



## cinnamaldehyde

I'm de-carbonating beer for a CP oatmeal stout beer soap - making this weekend.

So many steps with beer... I'll boil it and then freeze later today.


----------



## Sonya-m

I left a bunch of soaps for the people moving into our house


----------



## handavaka

Sonya-m said:


> I left a bunch of soaps for the people moving into our house
> View attachment 17592


THAT IS a huge deal. Very VERY generous and thoughtful!


----------



## songwind

Sonya-m said:


> I left a bunch of soaps for the people moving into our house



Those are beautiful!


----------



## treegoddess

Today after I go shopping for some soapy additives and what not, I will be cutting my first batch of soap that I swirled using a wire hanger. I'm really excited to see what it looks like.-- I have to wash my dishes right away when I make soap or else my mother would yell and let's face it I'm a clean freak and it bothers me too much.


----------



## penelopejane

Sonya-m said:


> I left a bunch of soaps for the people moving into our house
> View attachment 17592




Sonya, is that a yellow cat on the blue soap? 
How did you do that? Is a stamp dipped in something?


----------



## Neve

I made soap! It's been at least a month maybe longer. 

Someone as uncoordinated as I am probably shouldn't be doing this.

It's evergreen BTW.


----------



## jules92207

Sonya-m said:


> I left a bunch of soaps for the people moving into our house
> View attachment 17592



Those are awesome!!! Lucky folks.


----------



## commoncenz

Feeling kind of productive today. Got a lot accomplished.

1. Made a batch of bath bombs
2. Masterbatched 6 batches worth of my oils and then put them into smaller containers
3. Cleaned my soaping room and organized things that needed to be organized
4. Made a batch of soap with my son's favorite scent; VA Candle Supply's Abercrombie Fierce 
5. Did the prep work for a new technique that I will be trying tomorrow.


----------



## CritterPoor

might have gone a little overboard on the turmeric 





.....

Please tell me I'm not the only one using a freezer to store soap.   I think I need more room....







Also whipped up a test batch for lotion bars.  Those bad boys are cooling out on the porch.


----------



## Sonya-m

penelopejane said:


> Sonya, is that a yellow cat on the blue soap?
> How did you do that? Is a stamp dipped in something?




Thanks for the kind words everyone 

It's a mouse stamp - dipped in gold mica first


----------



## penelopejane

Sonya-m said:


> Thanks for the kind words everyone
> 
> It's a mouse stamp - dipped in gold mica first
> 
> View attachment 17628




Really beautiful and a great technique.


----------



## penelopejane

Neve said:


> I made soap! It's been at least a month maybe longer.
> 
> Someone as uncoordinated as I am probably shouldn't be doing this.
> 
> It's evergreen BTW.
> 
> View attachment 17596
> 
> 
> View attachment 17597




Never I saw the photo of your cut soap in the other thread. Looks a bit messy uncut in the mold but looks absolutely wonderful cut which is the important part. Lovely soap.


----------



## Misschief

I made loofah soap tonight, with loofah sent to me from an online friend in California. She also sent me some loofah seeds for next spring's garden... and soap making.


----------



## gigisiguenza

Cut my first attempt at the Nov challenge soap when I got home from work at 4 this morning. Then when I woke up this afternoon, I took pics of them, did all my soapy dishes and tools, and began plotting out a possible second attempt


----------



## Deedles

Today I ran the new recipe through SoapCalc and printed it out. Then I sorted through my soaping supplies to make sure I had everything I need and I watched the video again to make sure I've got the process in the front part of my brain! This swirly stuff takes work!


----------



## amd

Read a whole bunch of tutes on the spoon drop method this morning. Thinking I will give that a whirl for the bubble gum scented bar I'm trying to get made - still trying to get the colors right. Last batch was way too light (and I forgot the FO), and the drop swirl + swirl didn't show up at all. Soap making is scheduled for Thursday, so lots of time to change my mind lol!


----------



## whitewitchbeauty

I made a batch of soap for the holidays in a christmas tree scent from BB. I love the smell and this batch turned out great! Each batch i see my improvement! I still cant get the swirling down but im mainly concerned at getting high quality soap during my green horn phase 
I tried using food coloring but the color disappeared. The soap still looks great. I can share ics after i cut it later today. Peace!


----------



## nsmar4211

Trimmed edges and made up two buckets for tomrorows soaping...

and I also confess to using the top of the freezer as a flat surface. Watch out it doesn't get damp if you leave a cardboard box on it and the a/c is off.... *guilty*


----------



## songwind

I had a busy weekend. Over the 3 days I:


Trimmed and stamped a batch of soap
Made a batch of my fall LE shave soap
Made my first attempt at the monthly challenge.


----------



## penelopejane

I bought some avocado oil on the weekend and am going to make some soap today.  Forget about the messy house I have my priorities right.


----------



## Confused_Penguin

Made Coconut Milk & Activated Charcoal Facial Soap Bars that happen to look like cute little cakes! Very happy how they turned out haha. You can also watch a vid of me making this batch if interested 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDdSSw_EK6Y[/ame]


----------



## TeresaT

I thought about soap and showed a friend a photo of my "challenge" soap.  And I thought about soap some more.  I need to get home and suit up for some fun.  But I've still got a bunch of pots to wash from applesauce.


----------



## amd

Confused_Penguin said:


> Made Coconut Milk & Activated Charcoal Facial Soap Bars that happen to look like cute little cakes! Very happy how they turned out haha. You can also watch a vid of me making this batch if interested
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDdSSw_EK6Y



Wish you were at my house tonight when I was trying to pipe my top. In the end I plopped and spoon sculpted.


----------



## Confused_Penguin

amd said:


> Wish you were at my house tonight when I was trying to pipe my top. In the end I plopped and spoon sculpted.



Aww lol. Did the piping took too long to get thick? I think your soap log is pretty big so when cut so they will be nice big bars! Is your batch scented? Once cut I bet they look lovely!


----------



## rasoap

boiled some wine for my grapefruit sangria bars


----------



## amd

Confused_Penguin said:


> Aww lol. Did the piping took too long to get thick? I think your soap log is pretty big so when cut so they will be nice big bars! Is your batch scented? Once cut I bet they look lovely!



I couldn't get it thick enough. In hindsight I should have walked away and come back in 29 minutes. This is the biggest batch I have ever done in this mold. I think they'll still have a good hand fit. I scented the green with lime and cinnamon eo (sounds strange but in the right ratio its like lime pie) and the white I scented with Peru balsam and just a touch of benzoin. I wanted a vanilla type smell without discoloring.


----------



## cinnamaldehyde

Just popped more beer in the freezer in ice cube trays and set out more to de-carbonate.  On a side note, if you have kids and are trying to de-carbonate beer, they are excellent helpers in stirring the snot out of it to get the bubbles out 

3 days off the real job this week leaves me lots of time to soap!  Beer soap, pet shampoo trials, and I'm trying out a paw and nose salve too.


----------



## nsmar4211

Set up my drying shelves in ........the living room. This was a three hour furniture rearranging ordeal, trying to decide what would look the best (it is the main part of the house!). Ended up taking apart the small wire bookcase and using the shelves for expansion on the big wire bookcase. Now I have to relocate the turtles so I can have......more room for soap! LOL 

One benefit of wire shelves: Cats won't try to climb up on them!

Ended up not having enough needlepoint canvas to cover the racks...so couldn't relocate all of the soap yet :think: Might have to make a shopping trip today....:mrgreen:

Now I think after a load of laundry, I'm going to masterbatch a few rounds of soap and then decide what scent is next.


----------



## TBandCW

Wrapping and labeling all the soap we made two months ago for the holiday craft shows coming up.


----------



## cinnamaldehyde

nsmar4211 said:


> One benefit of wire shelves: Cats won't try to climb up on them!



I will mail you my cat for a trial run.  Nothing, and I mean nothing, keeps that animal off ANYTHING I'm working on.  The stupid furball just ate $40 worth of saltwater shrimp from my tank.  $40 in cat sushi!  :evil:  Hijack over.


----------



## handavaka

I've hired a local woodcraftsman to make some soap decks for me, along with custom sized slatted crates, a couple soap displays, and a new toy box (coffin size) for my daughters ever-expanding crafts and toys, and I am crocheting 50 pairs of matching washcloths for my event in March. So, trying to do at least a few things every day!


----------



## Arimara

cinnamaldehyde said:


> Just popped more beer in the freezer in ice cube trays and set out more to de-carbonate.  On a side note, if you have kids and are trying to de-carbonate beer, they are excellent helpers in stirring the snot out of it to get the bubbles out
> 
> 3 days off the real job this week leaves me lots of time to soap!  Beer soap, pet shampoo trials, and I'm trying out a paw and nose salve too.



My child would tell me it stinks... and stir a little too fast. Good tip though. She's asked if she could help quite a few times.


----------



## cinnamaldehyde

Arimara said:


> My child would tell me it stinks... and stir a little too fast. Good tip though. She's asked if she could help quite a few times.



My 8 year old especially likes to help... he helps with stirring beer, making ice cubes, setting up, measuring oils.  Then they get kicked out of the kitchen (when I'm soaping at home) when the lye comes out.  They're allowed back in to decorate the tops of loaves once they're poured (with oats, dried flowers, etc).


----------



## Arimara

cinnamaldehyde said:


> My 8 year old especially likes to help... he helps with stirring beer, making ice cubes, setting up, measuring oils.  Then they get kicked out of the kitchen (when I'm soaping at home) when the lye comes out.  They're allowed back in to decorate the tops of loaves once they're poured (with oats, dried flowers, etc).



I think I will wait until she's a bit calmer to pour oils but I can have her practice reading out numbers.


----------



## annalee2003

Absolutely nothing. Haven't done anything this week, and don't think I'll do much next week either (I'm having soap making withdrawals, ahhhh!)
There's a local Pakistani market right down the street from us, so I think next week my goal will to at least go in and browse their spices and see if I can add anything into some soap at some point.


----------



## gigisiguenza

I'm low on most of my supplies so I can't make soap  Instead I've been using working on making some boxes for my soaps. I love paper crafting, so it's quite relaxing to make them. They're not quite finished, but the final touches won't be added until I put actual soaps in them before I put them into gift baskets for my friends who've been such lovely guinea pigs so far. They've been using little teeny pieces of soap to test and begging for more, so I figure this will make a nice gift for them and I want them in pretty boxes


----------



## amd

Cut the lime bars... Pretty happy with how they turned out! Obviously they need a steam and to clean off the edges.


----------



## snappyllama

Today, I contemplated losing my spare bedroom when my nephew moves in with us to finish up his last semester of high school. Right now my soaping and B&B supplies, curing soaps, equipment, containers, FOs, and wrapping stuff takes up an entire closet, dresser, two nightstands, and every inch of horizontal space. How the heck am I going to fit it all into a tiny coat closet half the size of  my current closet?  o.0


----------



## gigisiguenza

snappyllama said:


> Today, I contemplated losing my spare bedroom when my nephew moves in with us to finish up his last semester of high school. Right now my soaping and B&B supplies, curing soaps, equipment, containers, FOs, and wrapping stuff takes up an entire closet, dresser, two nightstands, and every inch of horizontal space. How the heck am I going to fit it all into a tiny coat closet half the size of  my current closet?  o.0



Oh man that stinks. I feel your pain. I live in a tiny apartment I share, and my stuff takes up the whole coat closet and has spread across every cabinet not already in use.


----------



## snappyllama

gigisiguenza said:


> Oh man that stinks. I feel your pain. I live in a tiny apartment I share, and my stuff takes up the whole coat closet and has spread across every cabinet not already in use.



Maybe putting a bookshelf in the closet would help or one of those carts from Amazon... hrmmm

I'm just hoping that the room's current prevailing scent will help counteract that teenage boy aroma. I love my nephew, but boys sure are, ummm...  fragrant. He previously stayed with us for about a year, and it took two coats of paint before I stopped smelling billy goat + Axe every time I passed the room.


----------



## gigisiguenza

snappyllama said:


> Maybe putting a bookshelf in the closet would help or one of those carts from Amazon... hrmmm
> 
> I'm just hoping that the room's current prevailing scent will help counteract that teenage boy aroma. I love my nephew, but boys sure are, ummm...  fragrant. He previously stayed with us for about a year, and it took two coats of paint before I stopped smelling billy goat + Axe every time I passed the room.



We think alike - there's already a bookshelf in there  And I raised boys, I know that stank anywhere LOL


----------



## Confused_Penguin

amd said:


> Cut the lime bars... Pretty happy with how they turned out! Obviously they need a steam and to clean off the edges.



They turned out so nicely! Big bars too!


----------



## traderbren

Sonya-m said:


> I left a bunch of soaps for the people moving into




I'm a little behind, but this is an awesome housewarming gesture. Your soaps are beautiful, too.


----------



## traderbren

I got in about 10 new FO samples from NG, so I'm kicking around the idea of doing my wine soap this weekend with the Gingered Peach. I might make Dad's January shaving soap tomorrow, too. Hubs didn't catch a deer this morning (there was a controlled house burning nearby so the deer were all apparently watching that), and I hoped to have tallow for the shaving soap, but it will have to wait for another month.


----------



## penelopejane

gigisiguenza said:


> I'm low on most of my supplies so I can't make soap  Instead I've been using working on making some boxes for my soaps. I love paper crafting, so it's quite relaxing to make them. They're not quite finished, but the final touches won't be added until I put actual soaps in them before I put them into gift baskets for my friends who've been such lovely guinea pigs so far. They've been using little teeny pieces of soap to test and begging for more, so I figure this will make a nice gift for them.




Superb Gigi. I've been trying to work out how to gift soaps and this is so much better than plastic wrap! [emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## cinnamaldehyde

Unmolded and sliced up my coffee stout soap.  It stinks like crazy, but I'll give it a few weeks before deciding if I'll rebatch to add some fragrance to cover the nasty smell.


----------



## Saponista

Panicking that I didn't make enough soap for all the craft fairs I booked between now and Christmas.


----------



## shunt2011

Saponista said:


> Panicking that I didn't make enough soap for all the craft fairs I booked between now and Christmas.




I know what you mean. Fortunately I have only one more. Unfortunately I'm really low on some of my best sellers and some are out. No time to make more in time.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

I did my first ever drop swirl. Check me out! 

However, there were some small splits in my liner and I poured thin - result was some batter leakage, but it soon plugged itself up. 

Besides, it's snowing!


----------



## Deedles

gigisiguenza said:


> I'm low on most of my supplies so I can't make soap  Instead I've been using working on making some boxes for my soaps. I love paper crafting, so it's quite relaxing to make them. They're not quite finished, but the final touches won't be added until I put actual soaps in them before I put them into gift baskets for my friends who've been such lovely guinea pigs so far. They've been using little teeny pieces of soap to test and begging for more, so I figure this will make a nice gift for them and I want them in pretty boxes
> 
> View attachment 17777
> View attachment 17778
> View attachment 17779




GiGi....those are great! I love the designs you used. Did you design the box yourself or did you find a template somewhere?
http://www.soapmakingforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Deedles

I turned all the bars on the drying rack and inhaled deeply while at it! I've got this idea for some orange scrubby soap in mind. I loved the poppy seed soap that EG posted a while back and want to try it.


----------



## Misschief

It feels like forever since I did anything soapy but, in reality, I've been making soap every weekend since August. Today, I made another batch of Lavender and Goat Milk soap.


----------



## dixiedragon

Working to organize my supplies and I found a gallon ziploc full of used lip balm tubes. I have no recollection of saving them! I considered cleaning and re-using them (personal use only) but I have 1500 I ordered from SKS so I just tossed them.


----------



## cinnamaldehyde

Grated way too much raw goat milk soap by hand for:
- lemon EO & goji berry
- vanilla EO blend & raw cocoa nib

Feeling very creative today   Oh, can you tell that I shopped at the local health food store this morning?


----------



## Steve85569

Cleaned up the soap table and put away in the cabinets. Got done with Christmas soaps yesterday. Sure makes the room look empty.
Wrapped some early October soaps and got into the box ( no old freezer yet). DW helped arrange the cabinets so more supplies and tools will fit.
I'll wait a few days before I make any more. Racks are pretty full right now!


----------



## gigisiguenza

penelopejane said:


> Superb Gigi. I've been trying to work out how to gift soaps and this is so much better than plastic wrap! [emoji2][emoji2]



TY  I like paper craft so making boxes is a breeze once I get into the rhythm


----------



## gigisiguenza

Deedles said:


> GiGi....those are great! I love the designs you used. Did you design the box yourself or did you find a template somewhere?
> http://www.soapmakingforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Deedles TY  the box design is based on an envelope punchboard design I saw in a YouTube video, I just adjusted the size and the score/fold lines to make it a size suitable for my soaps. I modified the flap design from the original box design to suit what I wanted to do with the only two rubber stamps I own LOL. I've had the book of 12x12 cardstock from a clearance bin for a bit and it seemed a good way to use it. I'm debating adding something else to them,but haven't decided. Will post when I do


----------



## HoiPoloi

I made soap with my daughter today!!! She wants to learn (yes, another addict in the house!!) I let her measure the oils, pick the color and scent (NOT the lye, I did that) but I did gear her up and let her run the stick blender a bit. We hp'd the soap so she got to see the changes, then she mixed the colors. Ok so here's where it got interesting - black and chrome green. She blobed it in the mold so it will look like some bizarre camo!!!  she picked lime and lemon with a hint of orange...... I couldn't tell her it might not stick without...... Oh, she doesn't care..... This is her soap so we went with it. Hopefully she will want to do it again!!!! But really, black and green!????????? Lol!!!!!


----------



## whitewitchbeauty

I just finished pouring salt bars. This time I followed advice from the forum and i think these will be lovely  I even used imported salt from France. (I dont really know if that matters lol)


----------



## luebella

Attempted flame soap. It got way too thick fast... Interesting to see what it looks like lol.  Does anyone else's back hurt after making soap?


----------



## whitewitchbeauty

Mine!


----------



## gigisiguenza

I did nada, unfortunately. Last night at work sucked, was worn out and stressed out when I got home, so took forever to fall asleep. Woke up tired, cranky, and wanting to be left alone.

Then I went to early thanksgiving dinner (she won't be home for the holiday) at my cousin's house and was reminded that no matter how crappy a day you have, there's always something to be thankful for.

So I splurged and spent $20 I can't afford on new silicone spatulas for soaping (my dollar store ones came apart), some funnels, some plastic strainers, and a bottle of eucalyptus EO. Not a big haul, but a happy one


----------



## dibbles

Nothing soapy since my last try at the drop and skewer. And I probably won't have time to do anything (except maybe wash some soapy bowls and spatulas) until after Thanksgiving


----------



## handavaka

Just had a birthday, and my husband's wonderful parents brought my 10# of fresh beeswax! I love my amazing enablers!


----------



## cinnamaldehyde

Rebatching some raw goat milk soap.  Trying out my fancy new molds... 1L milk cartons :mrgreen: I really like the shape of loaves that come out of milk cartons.


----------



## lenarenee

dibbles said:


> Nothing soapy since my last try at the drop and skewer. And I probably won't have time to do anything (except maybe wash some soapy bowls and spatulas) until after Thanksgiving


 
Now that the deadline has passed, can I tell you that yours was my favorite?  I just loved the colors and how they swirled!


----------



## lenarenee

Made spearmint soap for a special friend, and lemon soap for me. I'm a little nervous how the lemon will/won't stick - used a combo of lemon myrtle, 5x lemon eo and litsea. When the lye hit it the scent just exploded like a thousand lemons sliced at once!


----------



## dibbles

lenarenee, thank you so much. I appreciate the kind thoughts.


----------



## mazimazi

Berry bliss soap cupcakes. And cinnamon&orange soap cupcakes. Will do some bath bombs in the evening.


----------



## cinnamaldehyde

Scored about a dozen 1L milk cartons from the recycling bins in our back alley today.  Scavenging milk cartons in the name of soaping is ok, right?


----------



## aprice522

after about a month of no soaping, in Oct, I finally made a shave soap for our house and it came out GREAT!  I love to use it as a female too.  I made three bowls and used peppermint and Orange EO in it.

Then, this week I finally caught up with life and had time/energy and a clean kitchen and wanted to try the hidden feather technique from the October challenge.

Here is the result.  I have a home made wood mold with sides that open up and I have never mastered exactly where to place the ends for the right sized bar and the right amount of oils.  Then add that mess to the fact that I haphazardly made the dividers out of cardboard with no regards to length....So my feather is short and stout bars and not hidden cause I didn't have enough soap batter!  I have taken a lot of notes and will try again....someday when I have the time/energy and clean kitchen!



IMG_2474 by Angie price, on Flickr


----------



## TeresaT

I bought a couple of Christmas molds when I was at Walmart picking up cardstock to use to make my labels.


----------



## TeresaT

The molds...


----------



## mazimazi

Not soap - I made bath&body products. Bath bombs, bubble bath cupcakes, massage bars and emulsified sugar scrubs.


----------



## powderpink

I got in my soap supplies order today 

I ordered some silicone moulds (loaf and surprisingly tiny slab...I need to make an other order for a bigger slab..), and lots of scents.

It's a bit late, but I decided I still want to make some more soap for christmas gifts (I'll make sure to tell people to wait with using them for x weeks).

The scents I got are all from brambleberry.
My first impressions (oob) are as follows:

Grapfruit and lily = Love, people say the lily is more present, but oob I definitely feel there's more grapefruit. The grapefruit smells more realistic than Grapefruit Bellini.

Vetyver = Love. There's a hint of vetyver, but it's not overwhelming (like the actual essential oil). 

Holiday Candy = Tolerate, smells like I'm channeling my childhood...or sour gummy worms.

Kumquat = Love (but oob it's similar to Energy)

Vanilla Forest = Love. Can't describe what I smell atm though. But there is some vanilla among other scents. Not too much.

Karma = Tolerate/Okay. It's super manly, very spicy. I can smell lots of  black pepper. I bought it originally to make some massage bars, but  it's way too overwhelming for that.

Pear = LOVE LOVE LOVE. I  already finished 10ml of it in bath oil earlier in the year, and I feel  like I can't live without this scent anymore...So I decided to get a big  bottle so I'll be set for some time It smells just like jelly belly's  pear flavoured jelly beans taste. Does that make sense at all?

Spiced Apple Cider = Tolerate, it's a huge disappointment as there is no spice, just overripe, sweet apple.

Moroccan Mint = Love/Tolerate, it reminds me of toothpaste foam, kind of like Colgate, when I stop and give it some thought. But if I don't, it's just a lovely minty smell.

Baby Huggies = Hate. Absolutely hate. I didn't realise this was trying to emulate the huggies/baby wipes experience  Not sure what to do with this scent... I doubt I can easily sell/trade it here in the Netherlands, but I don't want to waste oils and use it for soaping. So I'm stuck with 50ml... I might need to give it a second chance though.

I'll probably review these a bit better later on, once I've been able to get a few more whiffs and use them in soap/lotions/etc.

I'm contemplating on placing another order to get the bigger slab mould,  apple jack peel fragrance oil (hoping it's more spicy apple), another more grown up lavender scent and the christmas forest one, because I got a soap sample with that scent and it smells divine!

And so my venture into brokedom, thanks to soaping, continues.


----------



## nsmar4211

Got brave and tried a low amount of Lust in an HP soap....it isn't banished to the back porch so that's a start.
Did some apple mango soaps...washed dishes...and got figured out which crockpot will replace the one I might've killed. 
And now I go to work! wheeeee


----------



## Misschief

Nothing yet but my daughter bought me another growler of ale. This one's called Sweater Weather and I'm thinking about scents.


----------



## handavaka

Today I went by my woodworker guy and relished in what he created out of my ideas. PERFECTION! This man is incredible! It still amazes me how people I hire to work for me and with me GET ME! That, or I'm just very blessed to have such creative people surrounding me. Anyway, wooden soap decks DONE, craft booth soap displays DONE, wooden crates for samples ALMOST done.


----------



## doriettefarm

Haven't done anything soapy yet because I'm still trying to recover from the Thanksgiving food-coma but I may do a batch of shaving croap tomorrow.  I did make a small batch of un-petroleum lip balms last night to test out some new flavor oils.  They will probably end up as stocking stuffers for my guinea-pig family members.  I gifted everyone with a Lemon & Rosemary salt scrub at Thanksgiving so hopefully they won't be burned out on the homemade goodies. 

I was also inspired by a recent thread about lard/tallow lotion bars so decided to experiment with a whipped tallow body butter.  It was 90% beef tallow, 10% avocado oil with some tapioca starch (to cut the greasy feel) and essential oils to mask any hint of 'beefy' smell from the tallow (peppermint, spruce, rosemary, cedarwood & sweet birch).  I think it will be awesome for my scaly winter legs and it already seems much lighter than my whipped body butters that actually use a blend of butters (shea, cocoa, kokum usually).  I'm also thinking about using this stuff like a cold cream/makeup remover just for kicks.


----------



## JuneP

Only unpacked and cataloged and dated my small order from Be Scented. They had a moving sale so I thought it was a good time to buy a few bath bomb colorants, another yellow mica and a few FO's. 

My kitchen is still torn apart (no cabinets and in general, a mess); so I probably won't be soap making for another month; but i think I may be able to make some bath bombs if I can find some of my supplies which are probably buried behind all those boxes of contents from the old kitchen cabinets! :-(


----------



## penelopejane

I bought BB winter gardenia and for a week it smelt like toothpaste. It's a bit nicer now, I think. 

BB champagne has infiltrated the whole house. I like it, I think. 

BB crisp cotton is not what I thought it would be. I was hoping it smelt like clean clothes washed in nice washing powder. Or those fresh linen room deodorisers. But it is sort of a vague flowery smell. 

When I use them in the shower (and have time to think how to describe the scents) I will review them properly. I have to say I am a bit disappointed in them all so far.


----------



## Sonya-m

I've read on here about soap - does that count?? I miss making soap - I've not made any since I did the October challenge tutorial in September!!! Moved house 2 weeks ago and now studying for another exam - hope it's not gonna be next year now!!

It's my one year soap anniversary this week!!


----------



## dibbles

I took advantage of the free shipping sale at Nurture and ordered some new micas to play with. My daughter is in town and we spent the afternoon making lefse. It warms my heart to see the young ones embracing the Norwegian family traditions. Might have a chance to make a batch of soap tomorrow - finally!


----------



## cinnamaldehyde

Seized a vanilla rebatch.

ARGH!  I'll tame this soap if its the end of me...


----------



## Momsta5

Created a much needed batch of laundry soap. Used an unscented lard soap that I'd made a few weeks ago. 
Made HP shampoo bars scented with lavender, sage and cedarwood and used some infused olive oil. 
Then I made a goat & oat milk body bar (had a moment of panic when the milk/lye solution thickened up on me) used lard along with other oils in this one. Scented with lavender and sage essential oils. Whole house smells amazing. Didn't want to take a chance on it cracking like my last one so soaped super cool and got it right into the fridge. So far so good.

Making a soap themed Christmas wish-list because I have blown through my essential oil and carrier oil supply.


----------



## whitewitchbeauty

I made a weird batch into soap on a rope for Christmas stocking stuffers


----------



## Misschief

I made another small batch of dental soap today, in addition to a small batch (9 ounces) of eye cream that I'll be sharing with my daughter and my mom. Now, I'm having a glass of wine and contemplating what to do for the rest of this Grey Cup Sunday.... probably knit a bit.


----------



## powderpink

Made my first peacock swirl!

I used the soapqueen peacock swirl recipe, and end up using the Baby Huggies scent (which kind of grew on me after I let a few drops sit on a cotton ball).

It was kind of stressful to orchestrate as I dont have enough spatulas to mix all the colours when they get grainy. I should just get those squeeze bottles.
The only thing I hate about those is cleaning them though.

And I need a slightly sturdier swirling tool (right now it's just bamboo skewers hot glued against cardboard).

I also ended up making a loaf with the Vanilla Forest scent.

Can't wait to cut both into slices


----------



## Deedles

Your peacock swirl is beautiful, can't believe it's your first!


----------



## Deedles

I wrapped the Blue Soap from Hades. Our weather finally dried out enough the bars feel waxy instead of greasy so I took the chance and wrapped them in Saran wrap. Not sure if they'll stay dry when the humidity returns this week. Worst case, I guess, is I'll unwrap and dry some more.

I'm beginning to think maybe shrink wrapping will be a good investment. With my lack of space I need to be able to store cured soap packed in a tub or box so I'm thinking shrink wrapping would be the best option, especially with Texas' Gulf Coast weather! I need to research the options for that process.

I'm trying really hard to resist another soaping session, we're covered up in bars already!


----------



## dibbles

powderpink said:


> Made my first peacock swirl!



You nailed it - beautiful!!


----------



## Dahila

I made 1 liter of all purpose cleaner, with cocobetaine and d'lemonene,  and few others things in it.  The best kitchen cleaner I even had, it cleans the oven too)


----------



## traderbren

I finally cleaned up soap dishes from a week ago. Then I made up a lotion bar with avocado oil and cocoa butter to see if it helps whatever I have going on with my legs lately. And I made some whipped butter with 75% cocoa butter and 25% avocado oil.


----------



## powderpink

Deedles said:


> Your peacock swirl is beautiful, can't believe it's your first!





dibbles said:


> You nailed it - beautiful!!




Thanks so much

I really can't wait to make more!
Making slightly bigger batches (900g oils as opposed to my usual 500g) really lets you play around with designs/techniques more..Though, soon, it also leaves you with enough soap to last you a lifetime 

Today I accidentally inhaled a crumb of soap. Ensue copious sneezing and prickly feeling.


----------



## nsmar4211

Attempted an HP castile soap. Not really sure if soap or playdough....
Washed dishes and plotted next batch...done! LOL


----------



## cinnamaldehyde

Cut my goat milk rebatch.  The lemongrass and goji berry is lovely - smooth, creamy, and delicately scented and coloured... the vanilla and cocoa nib that I had to beat into submission is crumbly and not smooth at all.  Oh well, I'll add it to my bowl of "failures" by the bathroom sink for hand washing use


----------



## amd

Ordered Shea and cocoa butter, pumice, and 4 fragrance oils.


----------



## TeresaT

I'm excited!  I read on a different forum about a soaper making soap using breast milk as gifts for the mothers.  I finally coerced my friend into giving up some old milk that she had in the freezer from May.  She wouldn't be feeding it to her baby, so why waste it??  I had to thaw it out in the fridge overnight to weigh it, but it's back in the freezer now with .15 oz of distiller water to make up the needed difference.  I'm going to make a very simple highly conditioning bar with 85% lard, 15% Shea and 5% castor.  I'll add the sodium citrate to cut down on scum, but I'm going to leave out the usual sodium lactate and tussah silk.  I want this to be as plain and mild as possible.  I am very stoked about seeing how this turns out.  I'll do it this weekend and give it an extra long cure.  I'll probably give the batch to her around Valentine's Day.  By then she will have totally forgotten about it, and hopefully gotten over the "ick" factor.   I don't get Americans and their weird phobias, it's OK to have a see through blouse on and no bra, but when it comes to breasts and nursing OH MY GOSH!!  Put those things away!! There are children present!!  It's OK to have sex with strangers, but not to nurse another person's child: ewwww!  Body fluids!!   

OK.  I'm done now.  Can't wait to get soaping this weekend and see how this turns out.  I may offer it as a free or very low-cost service to moms looking for a unique way to bond with their children when I start selling.  (A million years down the road.)


----------



## mazimazi

My biggest batch ever - almost 10 lbs. I made two logs, two colors each, one lavender, one peppermint scented. No soap demons at my house today, the batter stayed nice and fluid  The logs are in the oven now, hopefully I can cut late in the evening!


----------



## galaxyMLP

TeresaT said:


> I'm excited!  I read on a different forum about a soaper making soap using breast milk as gifts for the mothers.  I finally coerced my friend into giving up some old milk that she had in the freezer from May.  She wouldn't be feeding it to her baby, so why waste it??  I had to thaw it out in the fridge overnight to weigh it, but it's back in the freezer now with .15 oz of distiller water to make up the needed difference.  I'm going to make a very simple highly conditioning bar with 85% lard, 15% Shea and 5% castor.  I'll add the sodium citrate to cut down on scum, but I'm going to leave out the usual sodium lactate and tussah silk.  I want this to be as plain and mild as possible.  I am very stoked about seeing how this turns out.  I'll do it this weekend and give it an extra long cure.  I'll probably give the batch to her around Valentine's Day.  By then she will have totally forgotten about it, and hopefully gotten over the "ick" factor.   I don't get Americans and their weird phobias, it's OK to have a see through blouse on and no bra, but when it comes to breasts and nursing OH MY GOSH!!  Put those things away!! There are children present!!  It's OK to have sex with strangers, but not to nurse another person's child: ewwww!  Body fluids!!
> 
> OK.  I'm done now.  Can't wait to get soaping this weekend and see how this turns out.  I may offer it as a free or very low-cost service to moms looking for a unique way to bond with their children when I start selling.  (A million years down the road.)


I think that's an incredible and wonderful gift idea but then again, I'm a soaper and also saw someone selling breast milk soap on Craigslist once years ago that were custom made but the people didn't like. Thought it was really weird then!

Kinda want to do this for my cousin but I highly doubt she would ever go for it.


----------



## penelopejane

I made another perfect batch of Castile Soap (the real castile).  No fragrance or colour - just Honey and OO.  

It's about my 5th batch of this recipe and no one at home cares but I thought all of you would understand how fantastic it is when you finally get a recipe right and it is a breeze to make!


----------



## jules92207

TeresaT said:


> I'm excited!  I read on a different forum about a soaper making soap using breast milk as gifts for the mothers.  I finally coerced my friend into giving up some old milk that she had in the freezer from May.  She wouldn't be feeding it to her baby, so why waste it??  I had to thaw it out in the fridge overnight to weigh it, but it's back in the freezer now with .15 oz of distiller water to make up the needed difference.  I'm going to make a very simple highly conditioning bar with 85% lard, 15% Shea and 5% castor.  I'll add the sodium citrate to cut down on scum, but I'm going to leave out the usual sodium lactate and tussah silk.  I want this to be as plain and mild as possible.  I am very stoked about seeing how this turns out.  I'll do it this weekend and give it an extra long cure.  I'll probably give the batch to her around Valentine's Day.  By then she will have totally forgotten about it, and hopefully gotten over the "ick" factor.   I don't get Americans and their weird phobias, it's OK to have a see through blouse on and no bra, but when it comes to breasts and nursing OH MY GOSH!!  Put those things away!! There are children present!!  It's OK to have sex with strangers, but not to nurse another person's child: ewwww!  Body fluids!!
> 
> OK.  I'm done now.  Can't wait to get soaping this weekend and see how this turns out.  I may offer it as a free or very low-cost service to moms looking for a unique way to bond with their children when I start selling.  (A million years down the road.)



I did this with my own milk after my last was done nursing. I had extra and didn't want to waste it. I use it all the time, but I know most of my friends cringe when I tell them about it. Its not for everyone.


----------



## BlackDog

Opened up a box of new EOs and FOs from Bramble Berry!  Spearmint and Eucalyptus EOs, plus Salty Mariner, Spiced Amber Ale, Espresso, and Blackberry Sage.  squeeee squeeeeeEEEEE SQUEEEEE


----------



## Misschief

jules92207 said:


> I did this with my own milk after my last was done nursing. I had extra and didn't want to waste it. I use it all the time, but I know most of my friends cringe when I tell them about it. Its not for everyone.



Interestingly, I mentioned this to my son's (what do I call her???? they just had a baby together and want to marry but can't because the drama llama won't sign the divorce papers) lady/girlfriend/fiance/love of his life, and she didn't bat an eyelash... thought it was a great idea and she's heard of it before. She even told me that some body builders will pay up to $30/oz. for breast milk. (She's considering donating to a breast milk bank.)


----------



## McGraysoldtowngifts

I made another Wooden Loaf mold today this one is a 3lb mold. Should give me 10.5   4 inch wide by 3.5 inch tall by 1 inch thick bars of soap. 

  Todd


----------



## Steve85569

Realized I am in way over my head on the December Challenge. I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## McGraysoldtowngifts

Steve85569 said:


> Realized I am in way over my head on the December Challenge. I'll try again tomorrow.[/QUOTE
> 
> I hope tomorrow brings you a successful attempt at the soap challenge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Todd


----------



## penelopejane

Misschief said:


> Interestingly, I mentioned this to my son's (what do I call her???? they just had a baby together and want to marry but can't because the drama llama won't sign the divorce papers) lady/girlfriend/fiance/love of his life, and she didn't bat an eyelash... thought it was a great idea and she's heard of it before. She even told me that some body builders will pay up to $30/oz. for breast milk. (She's considering donating to a breast milk bank.)




"Partner" is good [emoji2][emoji41]


----------



## songwind

My wife and I are attending our first local sale together. Some of her pottery and lotion bars, my soap and aftershave. I spent a lot of time yesterday getting things ready for that.


----------



## Misschief

I just made another batch of beer soap, this time with an oatmeal stout called Sweater Weather. I added colloidal oatmeal to one part and ground hops to the second part, and scented with vetiver and lavender.


----------



## CTAnton

I sent a private message to someone on the forum I haven't seen involved in the forum for some time. I made her winter soap with soy wax and used it today for the first time and love it. Wanted to thank her and send my best wishes for the holiday season.


----------



## Wyredgirl

Cut soap I made last night 





My pine tar soap




My apple soap


----------



## shunt2011

Did day one of my final show for the year. Day two tomorrow. Also made 50 lip balms and labeled them.


----------



## dibbles

songwind said:


> My wife and I are attending our first local sale together. Some of her pottery and lotion bars, my soap and aftershave. I spent a lot of time yesterday getting things ready for that.


 
Good Luck!!

Weighed out the hard oils to give the December challenge a try. Then got side tracked and ran out of time, since I'm not sure how long this will take and I don't want to be babysitting soap after midnight. Will do it tomorrow, and in the meantime will be eating chocolate which is supposed to go in Christmas cookies.


----------



## chemandcreate

Picked up some Caustic Soda from Masters since the Bunnings I went to was out of stock. Bonus! Because bunnings was about 30 cents cheaper i got 10% off AND they had 10% off storewide on top of that...I stocked up!


----------



## traderbren

songwind said:


> My wife and I are attending our first local sale together. Some of her pottery and lotion bars, my soap and aftershave. I spent a lot of time yesterday getting things ready for that.




Good luck. Take pics!


----------



## mymy

Made my first honey oatmeal milk soaps. Used individual mold I bought last week.  It yielded 15 bars 50grams each.  Honey really gives nice smell to the bars.


----------



## songwind

traderbren said:


> Good luck. Take pics!


The first day went pretty well.


----------



## Misschief

I made two batches of soap this weekend, one beer soap, and one lard bases soap. Today, I designed my labels for both and have them ready for printing at work tomorrow.


----------



## jules92207

Misschief said:


> Interestingly, I mentioned this to my son's (what do I call her???? they just had a baby together and want to marry but can't because the drama llama won't sign the divorce papers) lady/girlfriend/fiance/love of his life, and she didn't bat an eyelash... thought it was a great idea and she's heard of it before. She even told me that some body builders will pay up to $30/oz. for breast milk. (She's considering donating to a breast milk bank.)



Wow, I'm impressed.


----------



## Misschief

jules92207 said:


> Wow, I'm impressed.



With which part? The girl's a keeper, I tell you. And she's crazy about my son. What's not to like?


----------



## traderbren

I made a batch of shaving soap for my dad scented with Teakwood Cardamom, and then a loaf of Ginger Lime with an all veggie recipe for a friend of mine. He requested EOs, so I'm hoping they stick.


----------



## jules92207

Misschief said:


> With which part? The girl's a keeper, I tell you. And she's crazy about my son. What's not to like?



That she's open to the soap, willing to donate milk...all of it. She sure sounds like a keeper.


----------



## jules92207

traderbren said:


> I made a batch of shaving soap for my dad scented with Teakwood Cardamom, and then a loaf of Ginger Lime with an all veggie recipe for a friend of mine. He requested EOs, so I'm hoping they stick.



Yum!!!


----------



## Misschief

I sold 10 bars of my Blackstrap Ale soap to the microbrewery that makes it. They were thrilled to see me and can't wait to start selling any of the beer soaps I make with their beer.


----------



## TBandCW

Misschief said:


> I sold 10 bars of my Blackstrap Ale soap to the microbrewery that makes it. They were thrilled to see me and can't wait to start selling any of the beer soaps I make with their beer.



That is so cool!


----------



## tigersister

I made a huge batch of tea tree oil soap for my husband. He's been out for a while, and bought himself a bar of his old commercial favorite. He says it's not as nice as the soap I make. :mrgreen:


----------



## Misschief

Spent some time inputting all my soap making supply receipts and tweaked my brochure.


----------



## powderpink

I just finished making a batch of Morrocan Mint soap, inspired by Handmade in Florida's design.

It's a lot less sophisticated but I guess that's just 'cause I'm an inexperienced newbie

There are some teeny tiny, bright red spots on the kitchen tiles though, where I stick blendered, so I'm afraid the lye reacts with the stone tiles... I should stop being lazy and just tape newspaper all over the kitchen.

Once all my christmas soaps are done I'll post pics of the results!


----------



## handavaka

Today I've labeled 100 soap dishes, 12 Bars of soap, and 10 Wash cloths. I just signed on with 2 Spring 2016 events, and will be placing another order of EO's for a custom lotion order.


----------



## jules92207

It's been a few weeks of labelling. I need to make some soap before I lose my mind.


----------



## chemandcreate

Tested a new fragrance blend, hoping once cut this will look okay as it went pretty quick.


----------



## Neve

I tried to rebatch a zappy hand-stirred soap. Unfortunately after I put it in the oven I forgot all about it. It overflowed


----------



## Misschief

I haven't done it yet but I will be teaching my husband how to make soap. He's finally on board with this new "hobby" of mine..... now that I've sold 25 bars in two days, to two people.


----------



## penelopejane

powderpink said:


> I just finished making a batch of Morrocan Mint soap, inspired by Handmade in Florida's design.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a lot less sophisticated but I guess that's just 'cause I'm an inexperienced newbie
> 
> 
> 
> There are some teeny tiny, bright red spots on the kitchen tiles though, where I stick blendered, so I'm afraid the lye reacts with the stone tiles... I should stop being lazy and just tape newspaper all over the kitchen.
> 
> 
> 
> Once all my christmas soaps are done I'll post pics of the results!




You know newspaper probably isn't a sufficient shield for your tiles as drops of liquid can soak through. It might be a good idea to buy a thick sheet of plastic coated fabric or thick plastic table cloth and use that to protect your kitchen.


----------



## Steve85569

powderpink said:


> I just finished making a batch of Morrocan Mint soap, inspired by Handmade in Florida's design.
> 
> It's a lot less sophisticated but I guess that's just 'cause I'm an inexperienced newbie
> 
> There are some teeny tiny, bright red spots on the kitchen tiles though, where I stick blendered, so I'm afraid the lye reacts with the stone tiles... I should stop being lazy and just tape newspaper all over the kitchen.
> 
> Once all my christmas soaps are done I'll post pics of the results!




Dollar store poster board works great. And it's reusable several times too. Keeps me out of trouble for blending on the wood table top.


----------



## amd

I have not made soap since the fast moving FO disaster almost two weeks ago. FO moved the batter so fast that I didn't get color mixed in all the way, leaving clumps of oxides as well as leaving air gaps in the mold despite aggressively pounding. After cutting they smell divine so I'll keep them for personal use. I have sold a lot of soap the last week, and completely sold out the Cherry Almond bars that had just come off the cure rack. 

This week life is going to be much slower, so I'll have time to work on restocking. Today I'm taking a stab at dental soap, a pumice scrub soap, and a salt bar. I KNOW. I said I wasn't going to make them, but the boyfriend totally loves my experimental batches and I totally love him, so I'm making him a batch using a FO dupe of his favorite cologne. They'll be a gift for his birthday in a few months. Other fragrances coming up for this week will be sugar & mint, an ocean FO, and of course redoing the Cherry Almond. If things go well I may even be able to put together a batch of Monkey Farts (which has my 8 year old absolutely giddy).


----------



## Misschief

Monkey Farts??? What the.....?

I, too, have had my soap stock drastically depleted this week. Two orders of 10 bars, one order of 3 bars, and another order of 20 bars has put a serious dent in my soap supply. I can see that I'll have to be more prepared next Christmas.

Once the dishes are put away, I'll be making another batch of beer soap. I might make another batch of something else, haven't decided yet. I have the grandkids here today and I don't want to spend all my time in the kitchen.


----------



## snappyllama

I'm taking a short lunch break in between making bath bombs... I still have a few more batches to go, and really want to get to a batch of lotion but I'm running behind on wrapping presents and need to do that too. Yesterday, I decided to make bread and try out making butter (insanely easy and tasty - who knew?) so I'm running behind on my weekend to-do list.  I just noticed the bananas didn't really get eaten this week so I'll need to make some banana bread too. I hate wasting anything. ARGH - I need more hours in the day!!

BTW, Misschief, Monkey Farts is a great kid's scent. It smells like bananas + fruit salad. It's normally well behaved and makes all the kidlets giggle at the name.


----------



## Misschief

Ah! That's why I didn't know; I don't use FOs at all. I can just imagine how my 6 y.o. grandson would react to that name. Too funny!


----------



## houseofwool

The last couple of weeks have been CRAZY!!!  We had a holiday boutique at my sister's house, our last formal sell event of the year. 

She was interviewed by the local paper for a personal interest story. We picked up 2 new wholesale accounts and had an inquiry for another. The crazy part is that we haven't sought any of them out, except for the first one!

And we have had several large individual orders. 

I need to make at least 5 batches of soap shortly to begin gearing up for spring shows. Plus, orders need to be placed for supplies this week.


----------



## shunt2011

Got my last orders out the door and looking forward to a brief break before starting on all my restocks. Happy to have picked up an account for a kiosk at the airport.  Not enough hours in the day.


----------



## traderbren

My husband is making sauerkraut from scratch. It's fermenting in the basement. It smells like a dead animal, that has now seeped upstairs. So...

Today so far I made a batch of salt bars, scented with Curved & Chiseled from NG. It smells kinda like a salty sea air candle I used to make, so I figured it would go well with a salt bar. I finished my last 6+ month cured salt bar last week, and now am about to move on to a 3 month cured salt bar. I figured I better get moving on another batch since I love them most with a super long cure.

Not soapy, but waxy: I plan to make wax melts with Teakwood Cardamom, and then while I have the wax out, make fire starters from Dixie cups, pine shavings, and wax. They work way better than any store bought fire starter. Just light the cup, and it serves as a wick until the wax/shaving mix catches fire.I typically make 40 or so at a time, and I'm down to my last one.


----------



## powderpink

penelopejane said:


> You know newspaper probably isn't a sufficient shield for your tiles as drops of liquid can soak through. It might be a good idea to buy a thick sheet of plastic coated fabric or thick plastic table cloth and use that to protect your kitchen.





Steve85569 said:


> Dollar store poster board works great. And it's reusable several times too. Keeps me out of trouble for blending on the wood table top.



I think I might get some dedicated board or sheets for soapmaking, the newspaper is quite a hassle anyway.

I made a batch of kumquat scented soap, the whole house now smells of citrus now
But the soap seems to have "sunken"...As in some lines in the pattern are sunken lower than other lines.. Not sure if that is because some of the colour mixes contained more pigment (=heavier soap batter?) than others... But it's not zappy, so I guess it's just aesthetical.


----------



## rainycityjen

Made the first of next year's soaps: rosemary, mint and lavender with avocado oil, powdered buttermilk, and shea butter. Creaminess all day.


----------



## CTAnton

Been going through my inventory of soaps...cleaning them up and packaging..there's always one scrap that I can try or I can try the shavings...I'm pleased with 90% of them and blown away by the other 10%..most of these have been curing since February or March...pleased by some favorable colors morphing during that time....there's also 3 pots of deer tallow cooking..one of the stove and 2 on the wood stove...I'm only 90 minutes into the process...a tolerable smell for me...so far!


----------



## dibbles

Gave my MIL a bunch of soap for her birthday - does that count?


----------



## galaxyMLP

dibbles said:


> Gave my MIL a bunch of soap for her birthday - does that count?


100% yes.  

I made 2 room sprays and I'm about to label some wax tarts/wrap soaps. Wish I had a dedicated works station for that...


----------



## snappyllama

I just finished moving out everything from my soaping closet into my new organizer. My FOs, larger oil containers, and B&B stuff wouldn't fit. It's amazing how much stuff I've accumulated...

I think I'm going to love this. It's a bit heavy to wheel around, but it sure beats taking a bunch of trips. Having a spot for everything is really satisfying.


----------



## Wyredgirl

I just rebatched a TON of soap scraps, added pine tar, scented lightly with citronella because they are being donated for stockings for homeless vets, needed good cleaning bars with a slight "clean" scent. Oh also added coffee grounds to help with exfoliation.


----------



## handavaka

Today I made my hemp oil soap,  a batch of Pine Tar, and concrete candle containers. Tomorrow i will be on repeat. I'm preparing for a really beautiful craft fair in an incredibly gorgeous city and venue in March.


----------



## northwoodsgal

Trimmed up some of my holiday gift soaps. Getting organized for sending out a bar of soap to family and friends in lieu of cookies this year.


----------



## chemandcreate

Spent hours reading fragrance descriptions so I can buy some samples. Because their were over 400 I crossed out anything untested that had known acceleration, seizing, ricing etc Second go around I will eliminate those with known discolouration. Then I might have only 150 to read through.


----------



## Steve85569

snappyllama said:


> I just finished moving out everything from my soaping closet into my new organizer. My FOs, larger oil containers, and B&B stuff wouldn't fit. It's amazing how much stuff I've accumulated...
> 
> I think I'm going to love this. It's a bit heavy to wheel around, but it sure beats taking a bunch of trips. Having a spot for everything is really satisfying.



But you're already out of space on your new organiser. Now you need another one:twisted:.


----------



## powderpink

I just found a webshop that sells sensory perfection fragrance oils that has crazy low shipping fees to the Netherlands!

And they have most of the scents I've been wanting to try from there, candyfloss, peardrops (at least I think that's poire sucrée), rhubarb and custard, marshmallow, turkish delight ( I am on the hunt for a girly/snow fairy dupe alternative scent, for your information).

Imustnotgiveintotemptation.Imustnotgiveintotemptation.Imustnot....


----------



## Misschief

Sold the last of my Blackstrap Ale soap to the brewery that makes it. The next batch, Sweater Weather, won't be ready for another two weeks. I will be making more soap this weekend!


ETA.... and just put in an order with Voyageur Soap & Candle for some more soap making supplies.


----------



## powderpink

Alright, last christmas soap (unless I really want to make that apple cider one too) , and probably last one for half a year since I now have about... 60 bars of soap


----------



## Dahila

Had spend my day at farmers market, my first


----------



## Steve85569

Castile.
Is it supposed to gel on it's own? Soaped it at  100 F Lye and oil.
Oh well it will still be soap. Now the waiting game.....


----------



## amd

Shipped out the last of my Christmas orders. Picked up a small container of coconut oil to tide me over until my big order gets here. Finally unmolded my dental soap. Tomorrow will be attempt #2 at the bf's birthday salt bars (I solemnly swear to not CPOP) and start figuring out the next soap run.


----------



## handavaka

I made another batch of hemp soap today, and crocheted 4 wash cloths, between running and playing with my little one.


----------



## Misschief

I/we made two batches of beer soap to replenish my very depleted stock of soap. I'm getting my husband involved in the process; he watched me make both batches. It may be a while before I allow him to make soap on his own.... sigh. His attitude is "give me the recipe and the process and I'll make it". I'd really like him to understand why he's doing what. We'll see.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

Wasn't actually today, but yesterday and the evening before - made some whipped body butter for my mother-in-law and her sisters. I always underestimate how long it will take to start setting again so that I can whip it. Good thing with winter here is that my balcony is essentially one big fridge (when it isn't being one big freezer!)


----------



## penelopejane

Steve85569 said:


> Castile.
> Is it supposed to gel on it's own? Soaped it at  100 F Lye and oil.
> Oh well it will still be soap. Now the waiting game.....




Not in my experience.


----------



## BlackDog

Wrapped some Christmas gift soaps. And wrapped some more. And...wrapped some more. WHY DID I MAKE ALL THIS SOAP!!! Oh, it's because I'm addicted.


----------



## Steve85569

penelopejane said:


> Not in my experience.



I was lying to me. It only LOOKED like gel. Strange stuff. It went white at trace then most of it went back to an opaque version of the color of the Pomace OO before it cooled out to a nice slightly off white. Cut in about 6 hours too.

From all that I've been able to read prior to this batch it wasn't supposed to set that quickly either. Must be the pomace?


----------



## Misschief

Steve85569 said:


> I was lying to me. It only LOOKED like gel. Strange stuff. It went white at trace then most of it went back to an opaque version of the color of the Pomace OO before it cooled out to a nice slightly off white. Cut in about 6 hours too.
> 
> From all that I've been able to read prior to this batch it wasn't supposed to set that quickly either. Must be the pomace?



One of the first batches of soap I made after I got back into it this summer was a 100% olive oil pomace castile soap. I was able to cut it after about 8 hours. Had I waited any longer, it would have been difficult to cut nicely. It was pretty hard already and is way harder now, four months later.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

My 100% OO castile gelled for me too. I used extra virgin OO and I was able to cut somewhere between 4-6hrs as well, had I cut it the next day it would have been very hard to do as well.


----------



## Hippy-Nerds-Wife

*Dental Soap?*



amd said:


> Finally unmolded my dental soap.


What is Dental Soap? (sorry for the dumb question)


----------



## Misschief

Hippy-Nerds-Wife said:


> What is Dental Soap? (sorry for the dumb question)



Not a dumb question at all. We talked about it earlier in this thread. You can find some of our discussion here:

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?p=558159&highlight=dental+soap#post558159

And a thread on dental soap here:

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=39305&highlight=dental+soap

I love mine and use it daily. In the morning, I add just a touch of my regular toothpaste for that slightly minty flavour but at night, I use my dental soap exclusively.


----------



## amd

What Misschief said! I used her recipe except no PKO (or PO i forget which she used) because I had read that adds to a soapy flavor.


----------



## amd

Cut the salt bars for the bf.... Omg. I am so in love with how they turned out! I am going to be so proud to gift these to him for his 40th birthday in 3 months!


----------



## Dahila

1000 g of Hand cream Lemongrass and green tea scented


----------



## shunt2011

amd said:


> Cut the salt bars for the bf.... Omg. I am so in love with how they turned out! I am going to be so proud to gift these to him for his 40th birthday in 3 months!


 
Those turned out great!!!  He'll love them!


----------



## Susie

powderpink said:


> There are some teeny tiny, bright red spots on the kitchen tiles though, where I stick blendered, so I'm afraid the lye reacts with the stone tiles... I should stop being lazy and just tape newspaper all over the kitchen.



I used an old shower curtain in my soaping area until I got the proper container to stickblend in.  It wiped clean, and was reusable.


----------



## dixiedragon

This weekend I made 180 tubes of lipbalm and 30 tubes of lotion.


----------



## Misschief

In addition to the two batches of beer soap, I made a Valentine's soap, made with all sorts of lovely oils and even a bit of heavy cream. It didn't turn out quite the way I'd envisioned it but that's ok; it's pink and white and scented with lemongrass and ylang ylang.


----------



## amd

shunt2011 said:


> Those turned out great!!! He'll love them!


 
Thanks, Shari! That means a lot coming from you. Attempting the colored swirls on these made me admire your swirls even more. (Wow! that was hard - it traced so fast!) Thanks so much for sharing your recipe.


----------



## amd

Cut last night's oatmeal stout. It turned out great! A few air pockets but Much better than I expected.
Forgot the picture.... The kids shared their cold from Hades with me so I'm a bit slow today.


----------



## TBandCW

Gorgeous oatmeal stout soap!  

Started making soap for the 2016 season.  One new addition is plain white unscented soap.  I had made some to cut up and add to another soap.  Had leftovers that sold like hotcakes!  Nice not to worry about colors and fo!


----------



## houseofwool

Yesterday I made a test batch of lavender and lemongrass. I think I need to change the proportions because I can barely smell the lavender.


----------



## janzo

Finally got my shaving soap out of the pvc tubes, thanks to someone here who puts it in a hot oven (switched off) for 10 minutes, it did the trick. It's now cut and drying in my soap room


----------



## Steve85569

Had grand daughter cut a tan  rebatch.
Her first cut. Not too bored for a teenager.


----------



## Misschief

Steve85569 said:


> Had grand daughter cut a tan  rebatch.
> Her first cut. Not too bored for a teenager.



Thanks for the inspiration, Steve. After reading your post, I decided it was a good time to try rebatching my first hidden feather attempt. The soap thickened too quickly to do a proper hidden feather. Nothing wrong with the soap other than the fact it was only an inch or so in height. It's on the stove in a boiling water bath right now. I'll add a couple of ingredients (like scent) once it's all melted and then we'll see how my first attempt at rebatching goes.

What method did you use? I'm using the double ziplock bag method.


----------



## jules92207

This season has been a whirlwind. l am now working on replenishing my stock as Christmas wiped me out. Working on Valentine's soaps, made heart embeds last weekend so this weekend I'll make soap with them, also blended a new fragrance - Mimosa.


----------



## LittleCrazyWolf

My son is on Christmas break so I won't be able to make soap all next week. But I'm still trying to keep busy with gifts, planning next year's soaps, and organizing.

Today I finished putting together the gifts baskets for my mom and mother-in-law. Agonized over what soap to gift to my dad but I gave up when I realized he probably won't use it anyway.

I also ran out to meet a customer who wanted to buy some last minute soapy gifts. She gave me some great validation when she told me how much her son's dry skin has improved after using my soap for two weeks. She also mentioned a family member that just moved into an assisted living facility so I threw in a free soap and a small lotion bar for her.


----------



## houseofwool

I love the soap I made yesterday!  The cut pics are so much better than I expected!


----------



## jules92207

Oh...pretty!


----------



## Steve85569

Misschief said:


> Thanks for the inspiration, Steve. After reading your post, I decided it was a good time to try rebatching my first hidden feather attempt. The soap thickened too quickly to do a proper hidden feather. Nothing wrong with the soap other than the fact it was only an inch or so in height. It's on the stove in a boiling water bath right now. I'll add a couple of ingredients (like scent) once it's all melted and then we'll see how my first attempt at rebatching goes.
> 
> What method did you use? I'm using the double ziplock bag method.




I use a crock pot and set it on low with just enough water to start the process. Takes patience. I will add water if I am getting up around high water gel temps before I get to where I can get the soap into a mold. Did I say it takes patience? Took almost all day to get two messes melted and into their final mold but now they are usable soaps. 
I just couldn't stand to toss either one into the garbage pile.

Steve


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat

I made hemp soap and added some hemp powder....what started out a pea green morphed into a nice chocolate brown.  Anyways I like how it turned out. 
Tonight I'm making pumice soap.

I also ordered a soap cutter from bud haffner.  So excited to be getting that in the mail!!!


----------



## CTAnton

I'm labeling the soaps that I made in the spring...I'm a tad shy of illiterate when it comes to computers so I'm hand writing on avery oval labels....some say it adds a certain character to the soaps...I am amazed at how much time it takes and how small I can write with the correct pen...these labels go on the backs of biodegradable bags which I snip out a corner of to allow for air and a place to sniff....
In the long run I saved money today by not running around for post Christmas deals...I'll do plenty of damage tonight with Wholesale Supplies Plus sale...


----------



## amd

Made and cut my first batch from masterbatched oils. Why did I wait so long to do this? Not worrying about forgetting an oil freed up my mind to focus on other things! Will be picking up more lard today to masterbatch my Shea butter recipe. In the meantime here is my first attempt at a rainbow monkey farts bar. Pretty happy overall as every color is present in every bar. The FO worked beautifully.


----------



## lizflowers42

Currently cooking soap paste for my newest batch of liquid soap. Trying the brine method.


----------



## jules92207

I totally copied one of Tania's Valentine soaps from last year with heart embeds. I hope she doesn't mind... Has she been on lately? I haven't seen her... I loved it so much I had to give it a try. Looks good in the mold!


----------



## Misschief

Rebatched my failed hi/low water soap. It's cooling now before I attempt to cut it.


----------



## Wyredgirl

Houseofwool what color is the pink in your soap?


----------



## houseofwool

Wyredgirl said:


> Houseofwool what color is the pink in your soap?




It is red violet mica from Nurture. 

https://nurturesoap.com/soap-stable-micas/279-red-violet.html

I love their micas. They disperse easily in water and I haven't had any issues with morphing. My base is pretty tan due to palm oil.


----------



## amd

The last few days have been busy! Masterbatched my Shea butter recipe. Stopped for dinner at my local brew pub and decided to pick up a growler of my favorite microbrew for drinking and soaping. One of my friends was waitressing and jokingly said something about drinking the beer and not soaping with it. I replied that I was going to do both so she bought my beer with the promise that she would get a couple bars of soap. One night spent reducing the beer (along with other mommy duties). Soaped it last night and cut this morning. I fragranced with sandalwood and vanilla. My vanilla seeps every time but I like this one because it doesn't heavily discolor so I've learned to be patient and let the soap reabsorb the oil instead of cleaning it. I am really happy with how the swirls turned out.


----------



## LoveOscar

I unmolded and cut my 4th batch of soap, a bastille milk bar -- 80% OO, 12% Shea, 8% Castor, half milk water replacement added w/oils.


----------



## DeeAnna

Made another batch of shave soap today. Didn't like the recipe I made in August although it was pretty nice ... just not nice enough ... so I tweaked my recipe a little bit and am trying again. I use fragrance oils in my bath soaps, but I prefer essential oils in shave soap. A mix of lavender, rosemary, and mint is really nice.

Made a small batch of black-white soap for the January challenge. I'm not sure the black and white color combination is my "thing" but I'm certainly widening my horizons. 

Went through my soap cabinet and tidied. I've got more room in the cabinet now ... and my soaper's nature abhors a vacuum. What shall I get to fill the empty space?


----------



## Steve85569

"What shall I get to fill the empty space?"


Oh the possibilities...:think:
I have oil in boxes on the floor by the cabinet!
How about some EO's?


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat

I made my soap for the January challenge...

I'm still patiently awaiting my new bud cutter...which stated it would be delivered on Thursday but I didn't receive it.  Maybe it will be here tomorrow. I hope I'll let y'all know if it makes it here and I'll post pics as well


----------



## janzo

Made some toilet bombs and some laundry bombs, first time for both. Will try the laundry bombs tomorrow and see how they perform. Also rebatched a whole lot of grated soap, first time for that too!  Was about to make sugar scrubs with some grated soap but power has just gone off again, so that will have to be another day


----------



## DeeAnna

Good suggestions, Steve. I get to keep my EOs and fats are in our second fridge (yes, DH spoils me). 

But maybe some more colorants? Newbie, Saponista, and LionPrincess are luring me into the "swirly side" of soaping.


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat

I made a charcoal pumice menthol/citrus soap.... My kitchen smells like Vicks now... It's so fresh smelling.
I hope it turns out as scrubby as my last batch as I used a different pumice powder this time.


----------



## Misschief

I made my second attempt at salt soap after tossing my last attempt. Hopefully, this one will be a lot better.


----------



## crispysoap

I made a 'summer' themed soap (to match the NZ Xmas weather) and a sweet pea scented and coloured soap for an up coming birthday.


----------



## MrsSpaceship

crispysoap said:


> I made a 'summer' themed soap (to match the NZ Xmas weather) and a sweet pea scented and coloured soap for an up coming birthday.



I'm jealous, it's the coldest winter that we've had in a while, and I'm not a cold weather person. 

Just poured my New Years Castile, and working on the recipe for my B&W Challenge soap.


----------



## kchaystack

Cut my New Years castille and took a batch out of the mold my bf got me for my bday.  

It's  a lard soap with wsp Coconut Lime Verbena.


----------



## Saponista

That is such a great mould. I wish they weren't so expensive in the uk! Same with tall and skinny, I would kill for one of those but I'd have to buy it from Holland and pay extortionate taxes on top of their price


----------



## chemandcreate

Just realized that I tried to make a soap almost exact same colours as House of wool posted. Mine didn't turn out quite as nice. I used sauce bottles and the thickness of the pour wasn't enough so my batch looks more patchy with its swirls. My white and black aren't as sharp in colour either more cream and gray. Live and learn.


----------



## DeeAnna

Nice, KC! Your boyfriend is a keeper!!!


----------



## Helenz

Where are you from Crispysoap?


----------



## crispysoap

Helenz said:


> Where are you from Crispysoap?



Nelson area  you?


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat

I cut 2 loaves of soap tonight with my new BUD HAFFNER MULTI SOAP CUTTER!!!! Woo hoo I love this cutter. 

I plan on doing a camo soap and a second soap tonight....

I'm very torn what to make now just so I can use my cutter!!! Lol


----------



## penelopejane

SweetBubbleTreat said:


> I cut 2 loaves of soap tonight with my new BUD HAFFNER MULTI SOAP CUTTER!!!! Woo hoo I love this cutter.
> 
> I plan on doing a camo soap and a second soap tonight....
> 
> I'm very torn what to make now just so I can use my cutter!!! Lol



I would love one of those but the exchange rate is horrendous and the there is postage! Arghhhh.  Of course I could try and make my own but I just know it wouldn't be perfect like his!


----------



## TBandCW

janzo said:


> Made some toilet bombs and some laundry bombs, first time for both. Will try the laundry bombs tomorrow and see how they perform. Also rebatched a whole lot of grated soap, first time for that too!  Was about to make sugar scrubs with some grated soap but power has just gone off again, so that will have to be another day



Just googled toilet bombs and laundry bombs, never heard of them before!  Pretty cool!


----------



## galaxyMLP

I made my first soap in I think 2 months. After I got into a car accident in early November (I was rear ended and I was ok), working through all of that and other appointments has left me no time/energy. Today I made time!! 

I can't wait to post a cut photo. It's just a simple 1 color rose soap with soap roses on top. It was so much fun to watch it go from lye water/oils to emulsification and thick pudding within a matter of seconds because of the acceleration. I was prepared for it but man! 1, 2 second pulse with that stick blender and off it went! 1 or two more seconds and I wouldn't have had a clean pour. I really love when things go expected/ smoothly though. Something about it relaxes me. After today, I needed it! I had a plan B if it looked like it wasn't going to accelerate much but, I figured it would since it the past it had. Glad I mixed my FO with the oils. I know everything was well mixed! 

It was a pretty small 2 lb batch.


----------



## jules92207

Just lovely galaxy!


----------



## snappyllama

What a lovely first soap back. That's fantastic looking!  Are those roses from a mold , or did you pipe them?


----------



## CTAnton

OMG Galaxy...beautiful roses!!


----------



## galaxyMLP

I should clarify!! I didn't make the roses... :/ I "cheated" with store bought soap roses. Thanks for the compliments though. I wish I had made them myself of course. I don't have those piping skills.

Mine came in a heart shaped box but they are the same as these:

https://m.dollartree.com/h5/r/produ...etals-9-ct-Packs/593c593c593p328187/index.pro


----------



## shunt2011

Still a lovely soap and what a great idea.  

I'm gearing up to hopefully make some soap.  Haven't made any since October.  I have my plans together for the weekend.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

'Whipped' up a batch of whipped body butter. 6 250g batches. 







The jars I've found in the local cash and carry for 2.20€ each, which is fine for making a lovely gift


----------



## shunt2011

Getting set up for a very ambitious soapy Saturday. Hoping to get 50 lbs done today. Will that happen time will tell.  Haven't soaped in too long.


----------



## traderbren

I'm gathering my mojo to make my first ever liquid soap today while my kids are still away!!


----------



## MySoapyHeart

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> 'Whipped' up a batch of whipped body butter. 6 250g batches.



Those looks awesome and so creamy! Do they have any fragrance?


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

MySoapyHeart said:


> Those looks awesome and so creamy! Do they have any fragrance?



Thank you! They are really lovely this time as I got the cornflour mixed in well. 

Scent is black pepper and mandarin, about a 1:2 ratio


----------



## traderbren

Gent, they look fantastic, and I really wish we had scratch & sniff capabilities here, because the scent sounds intriguing.


----------



## MySoapyHeart

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Thank you! They are really lovely this time as I got the cornflour mixed in well.
> 
> Scent is black pepper and mandarin, about a 1:2 ratio



Ooh, sounds delisihous, I love fruity/peppery smells!


----------



## Misschief

traderbren said:


> I'm gathering my mojo to make my first ever liquid soap today while my kids are still away!!



In addition to making more beer soap, that's my intention, too!


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Today I popped out the white embeds from the left-over soap from the January chalenge. I really like it! They turned out so white, never made soap that white before.

Used decorative fondant molds and put the soap in there. Now that they were dried up nicely I used some sparkly white glitter from Nurture that I haven`t used yet, and mixed with oil and brushed on top of them. I like it! 
Of course it will wash of after a coupple of uses, but was fun do something different and sparkly as my soaps are more plain.
Will take some pictures later, perhaps add it to my album in here. It is saturday and it is almost dinnertime so need to feed the hubby first, lol :mrgreen:


----------



## JuneP

Haven't made soap for a couple of months; but I signed up for this months challenge now that my new kitchen is finished and organized. So this morning I pulled out my tools, colorants, molds and will weigh everything out after lunch and maybe make soap later today or tomorrow.

I still have to get down to the barn/workshop area of the garage and get my oils out of the fridge in there. It's too damp and cold to go out there now since I also have mouse traps to set in there. All sorts of vermin have discovered the food I have stored there and a couple of days ago I had to remove all boxed and bagged foods and put them in heavy duty rubbermaid storage containers. The vermin ate an entire, unopened box of panko crumbs, started on a box of ziti macaroni, and ate through several boxes of of chicken broth and soups. Hopefully now that I've moved the source of their invasion, things may settle down. Haven't caught anything in the rat traps yet but they have set them off. I think they're getting smarter!

This morning I'll make some melt and pour embeds for the my January challenge soap. I've been wanting to try this raspberry mold for months!


----------



## traderbren

June, I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm happy you are able to join this months challenge and get back to soaping.

If you have any leftover bar Castile soap, it makes great bait for mousetraps. I imagine it would work just as well for larger rodents, too. We are in the woods and have lots of miceys.


----------



## MySoapyHeart

*Nurture Soap Flare micas on cp embeds*

Nurture Soap Flare mica in Onyx brushed on the black, and Super Sparkles used on the white. 



*ETA:* 
I love Nurture Soap, she has such awesome CS, she is so nice in her messages. These flare mica`s were added to my order as free samples. I am so happy with these (and everything I got at her shop, used her Fragrance in the chalenge too, it smells lovely)


----------



## traderbren

After a really rough start, I made liquid soap!


----------



## Serene

traderbren said:


> After a really rough start, I made liquid soap!
> View attachment 18584


 
That is awesome! Did you find out what went wrong with the first one?

Sere.


----------



## traderbren

I think so. I used water to oil as 38%, but I think maybe I need to use water:lye as 3:1? Also, my stove is not forgiving on heat. I need to keep it low if I try again.

I'm guessing in the first part. I had plenty of time while cooking my soap to research what might be wrong.

It's only a mistake if you don't learn from it; otherwise it's just an experience.


----------



## whitewitchbeauty

I did some m&p and cp experimenting today. I made a coffee, ac, and kaolin clay m&p soap variety. I used natural colorants and ended up with some of it not blending in well for a solid color, it is speckled. 




Followed by a bastile cp soap batch. I added salt to the lye and kaolin clay and ac to my mix. I used neroli, ylang ylang and lavender eo's. I even tried swirling after seeing all the cool pics on here, inspiration!


----------



## traderbren

Okay, I've had a beer or two White Witch, but is that a VW bug, some tiki heads, and then smiling poop piles in your picture?


----------



## whitewitchbeauty

Naturally  
Im quite silly.


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat

I cut 2 batches with my new cutter. Man i love this thing. It's so much easier than the old way. 


I made one high lard with red clay and charcoal scented with citrus oil blend. 
The other one is a menthol, Rosemary, eucalyptus, tea tree scented charcoal bentonite oatmeal soap


----------



## jules92207

whitewitchbeauty said:


> Naturally
> Im quite silly.



Those are all awesome!


----------



## whitewitchbeauty

Thanks


----------



## TBandCW

Soapy thing was spending most of the day online looking at soap boxes, new ideas, etc.   Nice to have the time to do that!


----------



## Misschief

I'm in the process of diluting my liquid soap; made another batch of beer soap yesterday and plan on making some hand cream for a co-worker after my husband leaves to play with the boys (time alone!! YAY!!). I also put in an order for some soap and lotion making supplies. 

I might even make a batch of lard based soap today if my daughter and the grandkids don't show up.


----------



## handavaka

whitewitchbeauty said:


> I did some m&p and cp experimenting today. I made a coffee, ac, and kaolin clay m&p soap variety. I used natural colorants and ended up with some of it not blending in well for a solid color, it is speckled.
> View attachment 18590
> 
> View attachment 18591
> 
> Followed by a bastile cp soap batch. I added salt to the lye and kaolin clay and ac to my mix. I used neroli, ylang ylang and lavender eo's. I even tried swirling after seeing all the cool pics on here, inspiration!
> View attachment 18592


The speckling looks fantastic! Really generates interest and looks like stone! Great job!


----------



## jules92207

Absolutely nothing. I'm gearing up for a second B&W batch for the challenge but really struggling with a scent choice. I just haven't been motivated to soap this weekend, having the soap blahs. 

Going to watch some soap technique videos to hopefully get inspired.


----------



## houseofwool

Thus far this weekend I have made, 3 batches of soap, gotten a tattoo, played a game of Catan, finished book 6 of Harry Potter, and gone for a run.


----------



## traderbren

houseofwool said:


> Thus far this weekend I have made, 3 batches of soap, gotten a tattoo, played a game of Catan, finished book 6 of Harry Potter, and gone for a run.




You run? I need to get myself motivated again since it went and got cold and I went and got holiday fat and my cute running clothes aren't as cute...

And I went off-topic. Is your tattoo in the tattoo thread? Any exciting soaps?  With a name like yours, do you knit or spin and if so are you on ravelry?


----------



## shunt2011

Got 8 batches of soap made. Feeling somewhat accomplished. Not as much as planned but I've been sick and just starting to feel better.  So, not complaining. Felt good to make soap again.


----------



## houseofwool

traderbren said:


> You run? I need to get myself motivated again since it went and got cold and I went and got holiday fat and my cute running clothes aren't as cute...
> 
> And I went off-topic. Is your tattoo in the tattoo thread? Any exciting soaps?  With a name like yours, do you knit or spin and if so are you on ravelry?




I've started running again. I have really bad knees and desperately need to lose at least 20 pounds, for joint health.  I'm slow, and I walk almost as much as I run, but I have to get into better shape for my health. 

The soaps are all for restocking. We have 1 customer who buys full loaves. We dropped off an order last week and the asked for the same thing again because of the 8 week lead time. 

And I posted a pic of the tat last night. I'm still kinda freaked out that I actually went through with it. It ended up larger than I anticipated because of the font choice. But, I love the font, so bigger it was.


----------



## dalewaite48

*My First Very Large Order*

I started on my order for 160 pieces of Heart Shaped Goat Milk soaps.  These will be party favors for a church in a town near where I live.


----------



## dillsandwitch

I got home from being away for 3 weeks and found my dehumidifier has craped out.


----------



## Deedles

My name is Deedles and it's been 74 days since I soaped!

I've been fighting allergies and a chest cold for what seems forever with our weather, so I haven't done much at all. I got an impulse sealer for my birthday so today I finally got all my soap shrink wrapped. My curing shelves are empty! My order with AC should be here this week so I've been thinking of ideas for the black and white soap challenge. Try swirls, that will most likely end up plop and dump, or go for something simple? I need to decide soon!


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat

I made 3 pounds of soap....all poured in little molds ... 

. 
 and cleaned my soapy cabinet.


----------



## amd

Christmas came early! Or late if you're a pessimist. Lol. My Mad Oils, ED, and WSP orders all came today! (And doTerra, but that's non soap related.) Oh the loverly loverly projects I will do! Hmmm.... I feel a tickle in my throat.... I better take a sick day...


----------



## amd

With picture.... (One of these days I will figure out that the arrow = post and does not equal "go to picture gallery"...)


----------



## snappyllama

My WSP order came today. It's mainly just a resupply of various containers and dry ingredients. I did snag a few of their bath teas to play with. I'm most excited about my freebie FO - I randomly picked the first one on the list. Pink Berry Mimosa - it's tart and such a nice change from all my fall/winter heavy and sweet scents that I've been making for months.


----------



## roseb

Packaged 12 lbs of soap. Getting ready for an event this weekend. Still have another 32 lbs. to package, sugar scrubs and lotion bars to make. It's going to be a very busy week.


----------



## Steve85569

traderbren said:


> June, I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm happy you are able to join this months challenge and get back to soaping.
> 
> If you have any leftover bar Castile soap, it makes great bait for mousetraps. I imagine it would work just as well for larger rodents, too. We are in the woods and have lots of miceys.



Peanut butter works like a charm too. And my cats don't like to play with it.


----------



## JuneP

traderbren said:


> June, I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm happy you are able to join this months challenge and get back to soaping.
> 
> If you have any leftover bar Castile soap, it makes great bait for mousetraps. I imagine it would work just as well for larger rodents, too. We are in the woods and have lots of miceys.



Thank you. It felt good to make a soap even if it didn't out as expected; but I like my idea of it, just have to get the soap thicker next time so it doesn't leak out of the separator. 

Thanks for the castile tip. I do have a bar,  so I'll check the traps tomorrow and see if they liked the peanut butter. My mother used to use little bits of raw bacon; but I've never heard of soap. 

Those little buggers chewed into a box of corn bread mix and ate the entire contents - same for a whole box of panko crumbs and several boxes of soup and soup stock, as well as a big box of rice dream. They even chewed through a box of ziti pasta.

I've since moved all boxed and bagged foods into heavy duty rubber maid storage container; and all that I left out in the open is jars, cans, bottles and paper goods.


----------



## traderbren

Steve85569 said:


> Peanut butter works like a charm too. And my cats don't like to play with it.




Peanut butter doesn't usually work for us. But we also had to switch to the electronic traps since my dumb kitty is nosy and sets off (or traps herself in) regular traps, and then gets the glue traps stuck to her feet at 4 AM chasing a mouse through the basement. 

Today I will be stalking tracking and hoping black mica and titanium dioxide show up so I can make my b&w attempt #2. I only have enough lye and lard left for one batch, and I'm putting off going to Walmart for lard, and the hardware store for lye. I'm doing a self-challenge of using local supplies for a while, at least until I whittle down my FO stash.


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Early this morning I made HP soap, because I had a lemon-and-ginger oil I whipped up last week using lemon essential oil (not folded, can`t get a hold of it without paying $50 in shipping), some fine lemonzest from 1 lemon, and fresh, ground up ginger. Didn`t want the lovely lemon to disapear on me.

The oil was mixed together last week, so it smelled absolutely devine. 
The water from the ginger + lemonzest & the gingerfiber separated in the jar and settled nicely on the bottom. That made it easy to use a syringe and suck up the lemon oil on top. I used the ginger-juice as a part of my lye-sollution, after squeesing the living daylight out of the mix with a cheesecloth, as I didn`t want the fibre to be in the soap (will try that next time though, just to see how it feels. Anyone tried it??)

The scent of the soap felt like Ms. Lemon plays her harp in the background, and Madam Ginger adds soft tones to the composition, even though I didn`t go overboard. The smell is fresh and soft and spicy. Really, really pleased, will use that combo again for sure! 
Well see how it lingers after 8 weeks though, as I feel 4-6 weeks on HP isn`t nearly enough.
Either way, I used a mix of lard, coconut and castor (80/15/5) so I know it will be lovely soap.
Have taken pictures with my phone if there is any interest.


----------



## traderbren

Not soapy but waxy: My youngest has preschool for only 2 hours this morning, so not enough time to get into much but I made some firestarters. Bathroom Dixie cups, a little pine shavings, and candle wax. These work better than anything else we've tried, and they are super cheap for me since I already have the wax and pine shavings.


----------



## dibbles

Sent my first donation to Clean the World :mrgreen:


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Here is what I made early this morning. Lemon & Ginger HP soap, with CP embeds I made a couple of weeks ago, finally came to some use (details in my earlier post about the additives, page 388 )


----------



## Deedles

Picked up a 4lb bucket of Amour brand lard at Wally World this morning. If read several places here that lard is slow tracing, plus I've been wanting to try it since lots say it's a favorite. The AC I ordered should be here tomorrow so hopefully I'll be making my challenge soap soon.


----------



## handavaka

I made a Batch of shampoo bars...this one by request, with an Herb-y EO blend.


----------



## JuneP

Got my January challenge soap trimmed and photographed, and worked on the figures for master batching and will continue with that after breakfast.  I also tried creating a label before bedtime but was too bleary eyed and tired to figure it out. :-( 

Now that I have my master recipe where I want it, I will try to give more time to the label design. Last time I went into the Avery free software, they had removed some of the design elements i had chose on my in process design, so I may have to start all over again.


----------



## amd

Took the plunge and bought shrink wrap equipment (heat gun, shrink bags, and trimmer). Working on redesigning a label for the shrink wrap and to include correctly listing ingredients. Per this forum, a source I had previously referred to was not correct, so I have been doing it wrong. Live and learn - and make it right going forward. Last night I also fixed my cutting guide to cut 1/4" thinner bars (so going from 1.5" to 1.25" thick), as a few female customers commented that the bars were clumsy for their smaller hands. When I polled the guys, they were ok with the chunk bars, but I do sell more to women so adjusting thickness and cost accordingly might be in my best interest. Will see how the thinner bars go over and if I need to adjust further. Still dreaming of my black and white soap, hoping to get a bubble gum scented batch that my niece is dying for, and crack out a shaving soap, but won't start those until Saturday night/Sunday afternoon. And Then will need to masterbatch another bucket or two of oils again. Have I mentioned how much I love masterbatching oils?? love.


----------



## shunt2011

Getting ready for another soapy marathon and need to re-organize my soaping supply/curing storage bedroom. 

Also need to start working on my re-branding plan. 

Wish my real job didn't get in my soapy fun 

AMD you will love the sealer.  I got one a few months ago and it's awesome.


----------



## MsHarryWinston

Made my second batch of soap. Also made a DIY soap mold out of an empty ziplock baggy box. It's the PERFECT size for my small batching while I learn. 7x3x2.5"


----------



## galaxyMLP

Made some -15 SF soap with excess water and used canola oil today. I'm trying to consolidate my ingredients for my move so I used up all my coconut oil (don't typically use it in my soaps) and 1/2 my donated used canola oil batch. I used A LOT of water and this batch was HUGE! It took about 25 minutes of stick blending to get it to trace. After I added my colors and got in a few more bursts of SB'ing, my stick blender died... Oops! 

Good thing I was gifted one for the holidays. I knew it was probably going to go soon. I've had it for 3.5 years!! I'll be getting myself the same one. 

Here is a picture of the soap in the big mold: 




I scented it with NG cool citrus basil. I've also got 3 cupcake bottoms, 6 Star of David, and 12 mini heart cavities filled. This was in total, 135 oz of soap!! 

This soap will cure for a minimum of 4 months before going into anyone's hands but mine.


----------



## MsHarryWinston

That looks absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Misschief

I'm doing a little happy dance over here. I just made my second batch of liquid soap base (well, third if you count my green soap) and it went perfectly! This time, I did 25% CO, 10% castor, and 65% OO. Now to let it do it's thing until it's a paste. Tomorrow (or later tonight), I dilute. I love, love, love the glycerin liquid soap method!


----------



## shunt2011

Just finished 5 batches of soapy goodness. Passionate Kisses, Patchouli, Twilight Woods, Cherry Almond, Lemon Verbena. All wrapped and gelling.


----------



## dibbles

Wow Galaxy, it's a good thing that soap is so pretty because that's a LOT of soap. Nice work on that one, love the swirls!


----------



## Deedles

I'm fighting the winter crud. Can't breath, coughing and everything hurts. I won't be soaping this weekend but I'm enjoying everyone's efforts.


----------



## houseofwool

We have a customer who buys uncut loaves.  Normally, I make a batch and just don't cut one of the loaves. Apparently I'm a moron because I cut all of the loaves of one batch. Yesterday I had to remake it plus another.


----------



## MsHarryWinston

I found two cardboard boxes in my home that turned out to be the perfect size to make 3lb slab molds. I think they count as slab because they are 6 inches wide giving me 2 rows of 3" wide bars. I'm really happy because I wouldn't find a commercially made mold at 3" wide which is what I really wanted. And because they are cardboard and all of my soaps are goats milk they should really help with keeping the heat down, opposed to the wood mold I almost bought. #TeamNoGel! Lol


----------



## cinnamaldehyde

Placed a humongous order for supplies from Saffire Blue.  So excited!


----------



## snappyllama

Deedles said:


> I'm fighting the winter crud. Can't breath, coughing and everything hurts. I won't be soaping this weekend but I'm enjoying everyone's efforts.



Feel better soon! My coworkers and family are in Houston - it seems like everyone I talk to from there is fighting the crud. Folks at my office are all swearing that Starbuck's chai makes them feel better. Of course, that could be just an excuse to run for coffee and leave meetings early.


----------



## BlackDog

I did a bunch of soap dishes and decided they didn't look right clean, so made a beer soap!


----------



## Punkin2x74

I haven't soaped in months.  But today I decided to make my first coffee inspired soap.

It's Castor, Cocoa Butter, Coconut oil, OO, Rice Bran Oil, Shea butter and Coffee Butter.  There's also:  100% Unsweetened Cocoa, Coffee House FO, Salted Carmel FO, Dead Sea Salt mixed with Aborigine Brown Mica from Rustic Escentuals and Ground Kona Carmel Coffee grounds.  Lol it smells soo good  it smells like uncooked caramel brownie batter.


----------



## amd

Feel better deedles! I've been fighting thru a monster cold too. I was going to do my second attempt at the challenge but then decided to sleep all day. I did manage to make a batch of shave soap (Songwind's original recipe using DeeAnna's method and eo mix). It was so easy and turned out beautiful! I can't wait to try it out.


----------



## dillsandwitch

I finally organised a little bit of my soap room.  So now instead of being 90% junk storage with soap its now only 89% junk storage with soap in one small area of said room. I really need to get in there and de-pile all my storage boxes (stuff I cant do anything with in a rental house) and decide what I want to keep or throw away. maybe on the weekend. maybe


----------



## Wessam

Bee pollen soap  can't wait till it has already cured


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Punkin2x74 said:


> I haven't soaped in months.  But today I decided to make my first coffee inspired soap.



Mmmm, sounds delishious. This looks like something I easily could gobble down with my coffee.
Great, now I want coffee.
And chocolate.
Enabler


----------



## shunt2011

I had a very productive weekend.  I got 6 more batches of soap out and am almost done re-organizing my soapy room.  Holy cow it was a disaster.  I have a bit more to go though.


----------



## Stacyspy

I've been ordering supplies since I kind of let things run low while I'm one-handed. Micas, molds, FOs, and assorted additives. I also got stuff today I forgot ordering...a new scale, an infrared thermometer and a 3 pack of mini mixers... Now all I need is for the hoodlums to go back to school tomorrow...lol...


----------



## BlackDog

I trimmed my beer bars and my eucalyptus/spearmint bars, AND I made DIY lightbox for photographing soap!  As a hobbyist photographer, some of the photos I've taken of my soaps have hurt my own feelings a bit, lol.  Especially during this season when it's only light for what seems like 20 seconds per day.  Spending all that time crafting pretty soaps and then taking crap pictures of them was getting old!  Better get to work on more soaps so I can use it :twisted::twisted:


----------



## handavaka

BlackDog said:


> I trimmed my beer bars and my eucalyptus/spearmint bars, AND I made DIY lightbox for photographing soap!  As a hobbyist photographer, some of the photos I've taken of my soaps have hurt my own feelings a bit, lol.  Especially during this season when it's only light for what seems like 20 seconds per day.  Spending all that time crafting pretty soaps and then taking crap pictures of them was getting old!  Better get to work on more soaps so I can use it :twisted::twisted:


Hi, BlackDog! I use a DIY light box for my photos as well....I usually take my photos first thing in the morning. I am by no means a professional, but am so picky with my lighting and tone. Since it has been overcast here and a but cooler in SoCal, it really helps with the pics...NO SHADOWS! [emoji6] and truer colors. Enjoy experimenting with your light box! Mine is so amateur-ish, but works very well with what I try to acheive.


----------



## Steve85569

Stacyspy said:


> I've been ordering supplies since I kind of let things run low while I'm one-handed. Micas, molds, FOs, and assorted additives. I also got stuff today I forgot ordering...a new scale, an infrared thermometer and a 3 pack of mini mixers... Now all I need is for the hoodlums to go back to school tomorrow...lol...



Mini mixers....
Drool.....


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat

I made tea for my kitchen soap....I think I have enough tea for 6# of soap...lol. It has coffee grounds in it as well as tea in place of water.

I'll be making the kitchen soap as well as a oatmeal honey soap.
Gift wrap them as a "complete breakfast" lol ....will post pics of it all when done.


----------



## traderbren

I printed off a bunch of soapcalc sheets with 1 lb batches to use some FOs up and to test out 3 different oils at 10% in my basic recipe. I'm fine tuning it now that I have mostly figured out my recipe. 

I also made a loaf using NG's Love Spell dupe. 




I'm trying to convince myself to go prep for a lotion tonight since I have IPM to play with now.


----------



## TheDragonGirl

I boiled my beer and set it to freezing, and made my first attempt at translucent soap!


----------



## houseofwool

Tonight I washed up...  So many dishes!


----------



## traderbren

I unmolded and cut into my Love Spell batch. It's still a bit soft so I'll leave it be for a while before finishing.


----------



## Wessam

My Soaping for this month 
- Bee Pollen Soap
- Orange Soap
- Camomile soap
- Chocolate Soap
- Coffee Soap
- Oatmeal & Banana Soap
- Frankenscnece and Myrrhe Soap


----------



## Steve85569

I WAS going to make some soaps that resembled cookies but when I dropped in the EO and touched the stick blender I said "soap on a stick {expletive}" and changed plans. I already had the backup mold ready. It's in the oven gelling now.

I'll try a high lard recipe after I get back from the store. And a different EO / FO .


----------



## amd

Got some new toys so I printed up my new labels (with corrected ingredient list) and gave it a whirl. Not too shabby for a girl with a broken finger! I definitely need more practice but can see that I will like this much better than the cigar band style I was doing.


----------



## amd

My first funnel pour. Definitely need practice on this one!


----------



## amd

With picture


----------



## handavaka

amd said:


> Got some new toys so I printed up my new labels (with corrected ingredient list) and gave it a whirl. Not too shabby for a girl with a broken finger! I definitely need more practice but can see that I will like this much better than the cigar band style I was doing.


Hi, amd! That's the same gun I use! Be careful with that one..it is VERY EFFECTIVE, but gets super hot, quickly. And it doesn't stand up on end too well. But I LOVE IT, anyway!


----------



## amd

handavaka said:


> Hi, amd! That's the same gun I use! Be careful with that one..it is VERY EFFECTIVE, but gets super hot, quickly. And it doesn't stand up on end too well. But I LOVE IT, anyway!



It does indeed get hot! I'm going to do some playing again tonight so maybe I can dial it in better and get a better idea of timing and handling too. Last night I did manage to master trimming bags which made the last handful a breeze.


----------



## skayc1

made a ginger patchouli soap (a remake)


----------



## penelopejane

Bought activated charcoal, goats milk and made another soap disaster. :cry:


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat

I made soap using karanja oil ....so far in the mold it's a lovely shade of orangish yellow....hope it stays that way. Will know tomorrow when I cut it...ill post pics as soon as it's cut!!!


----------



## galaxyMLP

I fixed the batch I messed up last weekend. It's going to need a very long cure to evaporate the water in it. But, it looks better at least! I had already packed most of my silicone molds to move but the star mold was a straggler so I put the extras in there. I actually think it all came out looking ok in the end.


----------



## Muskette

I took a stab at making a Galaxy soap. Used "Beneath The Stars" FO from WSP and it accelerated like mad so my colors didn't swirl well at all.


----------



## handavaka

amd...RIGHT?! Also, try cutting a slight "breather" hole in a corner after sealing, before using the heat gun. Then heat the seam first.  Seems to work perfectly without rips, for me, that way.


----------



## penelopejane

galaxyMLP said:


> I fixed the batch I messed up last weekend. It's going to need a very long cure to evaporate the water in it. But, it looks better at least! I had already packed most of my silicone molds to move but the star mold was a straggler so I put the extras in there. I actually think it all came out looking ok in the end.



Your soap looks great galaxy.  How did you "fix" it?


----------



## galaxyMLP

penelopejane said:


> Your soap looks great galaxy.  How did you "fix" it?




Thanks! I had to rebatch it and add oil to have a 5% SF. I also added a little bit of yellow mica. Then I did 3 layers where I added TD to get it whiter in each layer. I did a gold mica line (although it's hard to see in the pictures) in between the layers. Right now it is extremely soft. It's sitting at about 40% water weight.

This soap has 70% canola, 20% coconut, and 10% olive. I think it should be ok after a cure. I'm not too worried about DOS since I saponification all of the canola with the lye excess and added in olive oil after the cook. We'll see. It will be a soap for donations in a few months as long as it still look/smells good and is safe.


----------



## penelopejane

galaxyMLP said:


> Thanks! I had to rebatch it and add oil to have a 5% SF. I also added a little bit of yellow mica. Then I did 3 layers where I added TD to get it whiter in each layer. I did a gold mica line (although it's hard to see in the pictures) in between the layers. Right now it is extremely soft. It's sitting at about 40% water weight.
> 
> This soap has 70% canola, 20% coconut, and 10% olive. I think it should be ok after a cure. I'm not too worried about DOS since I saponification all of the canola with the lye excess and added in olive oil after the cook. We'll see. It will be a soap for donations in a few months as long as it still look/smells good and is safe.



A lot of people's rebatches look less than perfect.  This one is great!

Good save. Fingers crossed that it cures well.


----------



## pinksmartapple

galaxyMLP said:


> Thanks! I had to rebatch it and add oil to have a 5% SF. I also added a little bit of yellow mica. Then I did 3 layers where I added TD to get it whiter in each layer. I did a gold mica line (although it's hard to see in the pictures) in between the layers. Right now it is extremely soft. It's sitting at about 40% water weight.
> 
> This soap has 70% canola, 20% coconut, and 10% olive. I think it should be ok after a cure. I'm not too worried about DOS since I saponification all of the canola with the lye excess and added in olive oil after the cook. We'll see. It will be a soap for donations in a few months as long as it still look/smells good and is safe.


That makes much more sense! I thought you rebatched the soap with the mica line into the stars and was like: why would she do that? It was so pretty! I wonder what was wrong with it. Haha


----------



## alienaohm

I've just finished a small batch of salt bars. On top it's some Hawaiian red salt. Let's wait some months. 
Kisses from Spain!!


----------



## jules92207

Rebatched my second attempt for the January challenge. I think I'll have a granite soap finally.


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat

I cut my karanja soap....it's a beautiful bright yellow and smells like onion weeds....not very good smelling but looks great!!!


----------



## Misschief

I made a batch of Java Jumpstart soap as I was completely out. I'll have to do something with that recipe; I always pour too little of the base and too much of the java part...every time.

I also made two batches of face/hand/body cream this weekend. It's not soapy but it sure is decadent!


----------



## RiverRose

I'm rebatching a loaf in which I accidentally used non-soap-stable mica in, boo! 
WSP red-orange oil-locking mica. I bought it for lip gloss, and thought I would remember not to use it in CP (it doesn't say not to on the package itself)... but when I was making my Passionfruit-rose soap I saw it in the basket and it looked like the perfect color :lolno:  Also I did something weird with the top that I ended up not liking; black rose imbeds with mica drizzle across them. Interestingly, the mica on top (I used the same one) stayed true to color (bright pink), but the swirl inside discolored to a rusty orange. 
SO, into the pot it goes, hopefully it will come out looking better than before looking better than before. It's been AGES since I've rebatched.


----------



## amd

Wsp red orange oil locking mica morphs in cp! I bought it because the description of the morph sounds (and is) the orange color I love! It's a peachy orange that is lovely in soap.


----------



## traderbren

I'm washing soap dishes so I can make a batch of Ginger Lime salt bars today. I've spent the last two days dealing with 30" of snow, so I'm hoping the scent will whisk me away to somewhere tropical.


----------



## amd

Kids are out early for a snow day -which means I also get an early out of work (I live 35 miles from work). I think I will try to clean up some dishes from last week's soapy adventures and then dirty some more making eucalyptus mint soap. Going to try the technique that Saponista showed in the b&w challenge video. (I'm terrible about not knowing what stuff us called....) My soap will be white and green though. And still working with impression mats to get a feel for unmolding time. It seems to be a bit different than my regular paper lined molds.


----------



## penelopejane

I made my first embed yesterday.  It is a 25mm cylinder.  It turned out ok but I think the silcone liner I lined it with wasn't 100% clean as there are little spots on the outside of the cylinder.  I have washed them off but the embed isn't going to be perfectly round. :cry:


----------



## Steve85569

Made a loaf of soap for the first time in a couple of weeks. I've been playing with bar molds.
I'll post pictures of the swirl or disaster on Tuesday.


----------



## Soapsense

Organizing today after seeing that incredible curing rack in another thread!


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Yay, I have finally purchased goats milk for the first time, it has been soooo hard to find here for some reason!:? I have looked everywhere *sigh* (I live in a rural area, perhaps that is why)
I really want to make pure goats milk soap without any fragrance to see how if fares compared to my unscented coconut/lard soap with coconut milk as water. I need to see if I like it.


----------



## skayc1

I make my embeds with cp soap, same recipe as my main batch, I've prepared my lye water, oils, & additives to make my embed batch tonight...gonna try to pipe roses..& am trying to make a fan embed (to look like a paper fan you wave in front of your face, I cut up a lace paper doily to have in the bottom of empty yogurt containers will cut each into 4ths.


----------



## traderbren

I made some Ginger Lime salt bars doing an  ITP swirl with batter with FO into batter with no FO.


----------



## Steve85569

Cut yesterday's soap. I've got speckles!
Then I prebatched colours into oil and sealed them in jars with labels. Realised I had a couple of battery powered drimmels laying around from years ago and made a mini stick blender out of one. Works great with water. Now to try it on a batch...


----------



## penelopejane

Steve85569 said:


> Cut yesterday's soap. I've got speckles!
> Then I prebatched colours into oil and sealed them in jars with labels. Realised I had a couple of battery powered drimmels laying around from years ago and made a mini stick blender out of one. Works great with water. Now to try it on a batch...



How frustrating!


----------



## Steve85569

penelopejane said:


> How frustrating!



Part of my learning curve. Lesson learned. The pound I made today does not have spots. Now I can do colors!


----------



## debikers

do you have a recipe for bee pollen soap?? what are the benefits of bee pollen soap? I have honey bees and am trying to utilize everything I can for soapmaking. I think I'll start another thread for that one. lol


----------



## penelopejane

debikers said:


> do you have a recipe for bee pollen soap?? what are the benefits of bee pollen soap? I have honey bees and am trying to utilize everything I can for soapmaking. I think I'll start another thread for that one. lol



Probably a good idea to start a new thread because people only come on this thread to say what they have done for the day not to help per se.


----------



## penelopejane

I did my first embed soap today. 

Colours ok - tick
remembered FO - tick
remembered salt - tick
goats milk ok - tick
in the turned off oven - tick
fingers crossed - tick


----------



## MsHarryWinston

Today I did my first 3lb batch of soap and finally added raw silk to my soap. Fingers crossed!


----------



## amd

Finally got to cut my eucalyptus mint today. Not as pretty as Saponista's b&w version... But you can kinda see the attempt to swirl...


----------



## skayc1

making embeds that I prepared for yesterday, mixed the batter this morning cause I didn't get to it last night. now I'm waiting for the batter to be thick enough to pipe roses.


----------



## MySoapyHeart

skayc1 said:


> making embeds that I prepared for yesterday, mixed the batter this morning cause I didn't get to it last night. now I'm waiting for the batter to be thick enough to pipe roses.








 Ooooh, pictures you will post, after the piping of teh soap, yes?? :mrgreen:


----------



## skayc1

I waited 2 hours, I think I need to wait 3 hours next time, The roses are a bit sloppy, but will work. I made roses as well, so when I make my soap (Lavender scented) I will split it in 2 batches & make the piping batch 2 hours before I soap the main batch.






up close-


----------



## shunt2011

skayc1 said:


> I waited 2 hours, I think I need to wait 3 hours next time, The roses are a bit sloppy, but will work. I made roses as well, so when I make my soap (Lavender scented) I will split it in 2 batches & make the piping batch 2 hours before I soap the main batch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> up close-


 
I think they turned out nicely for a first try.   My husband actually asked me last night if I had tried to make roses with my soap batter since I use to decorate cakes years ago.  Might have to give it a try see if I can.


----------



## TBandCW

Making last batch of soap for 2016 season.  Hopefully will have to make more!


----------



## JuneP

I ordered a Bud H., single wire cutter this morning. Goodbye cheese cutter! It should arrive around the time the FO's I ordered at WS sale the other day. There's enough around here to keep me busy with things (like going to Best Buy to replace my dead Samsung smart tv), other than soap making, while I wait for those orders to arrive.


----------



## Stacyspy

Technically, not really soapy, but for my birthday, hubby got me a new laptop and Soapmaker 3 for the workshop, so I've been setting that up and discovered that I get wifi out there!!!


----------



## MySoapyHeart

skayc1 said:


> I waited 2 hours, I think I need to wait 3 hours next time, The roses are a bit sloppy, but will work. I made roses as well, so when I make my soap (Lavender scented) I will split it in 2 batches & make the piping batch 2 hours before I soap the main batch.
> 
> up close-



If you feel they became a bit "sloppy",  just call them _Sloppy Rose (as a pun to Sloppy Joe`s...:mrgreen: )
_
I think those will look really cool when you put them on soap! And I really like the color too.


----------



## BusyHands

I am so new to this!! But my mom loved what I did as Christmas gifts that she asked me to do soap
as her wedding favors. Just finalized the recipe and scents. Will start this Friday. Wedding is in March!


----------



## TheDragonGirl

"Oh man I'm out of lemongrass, and all I have is this stuff I got from WF med before I figured out they're awful. Well maybe _this_ oil of theirs isn't terrible and it was just the peppermint" 

One five second burst later I had literal soap on a stick(blender)


----------



## cmzaha

DeeAnna said:


> Can someone 'splain what "cybilla" is all about on some of BB's scent names? Is it a defunct company that BB acquired some of its scent formulas? Or??? Been wondering for awhile.....


B&B bought out Cybilla from what we were told when we questioned them about Cybilla


----------



## skayc1

made sure that my piped roses were 1 inch for tomorrows soap, of which I'll be doing two batches same recipe, the first one for my piping, the 2nd for the main batch. I'll mix up the first batch, stick blend it to death, let it sit for 2 hours, then prepare my main batch..& pipe 30 minutes after I've filled my molds & the top has set up.


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Waiting for my new stove to be delivered today (the old one broke, but it was over 20 years old so I will _allow _it to be retired into scrapmetal, farewell ol`buddy, you served us faithfully. (Well, I actually _served _the food ...) 

Anyway, while waiting for it to arrive I have been reading and searching, and noticing people are talking about their tries in feb`s challenge. But I can`t seem to find any info of what the challenge is! I just read the hint that we may need a slab mold. But how do people know what the challenge is yet, if the february-challenge thread hasn`t been officially posted? Have I gone blind (that may very well be the case actually, I am going to get my eyes checked on wednesday...:think


----------



## houseofwool

You haven't gone blind. It isn't posted yet. Our ringleader is making the video demoing the technique.


----------



## MySoapyHeart

houseofwool said:


> You haven't gone blind. It isn't posted yet. Our ringleader is making the video demoing the technique.



Thank you, good to know! 
Can`t wait to see what it is, and what the criterias are ( if you have had to be a member for at least x months, have x amounts of posts, etc)


----------



## Stacyspy

Since it's supposed to be 60 degrees here today...in Missouri, in Jan, wow... I going to head to the local Amish store to stock up on CO, OO, and mason jars. And will most likely end up with a bunch of spices too


----------



## crispysoap

Made my first lard soap today ☺ took me a while to find a local supermarket that sometimes stocks it. Excited to see how it turns out.


----------



## DeeAnna

I can't stand listening to the news media -- they're all blithering about the snowstorm that is supposed to hit most of my state of Iowa (north-central part of the USA) this coming Tuesday. The current forecast is for 8-12" of snow to drop on my part of the state. It might only be 1-3" of snow instead, but we never know until it's over.

The Iowa political party caucuses (caucusi?) are scheduled for Tuesday evening, so the political machine is an a frothing mad tizzy about how the bad weather is going to help or hurt Donald, Ted, Hilary, Bernie, and all the rest. Ugh, ugh, ugh.... 

Think I'll have an intelligent conversation with my soap pot tonight rather than listen to the mindless blather on TV. I am interested to try an 78% lard, 15% CO, 5% castor, 2% stearic recipe that I created as a riff on Irish Lass' coco-shea LS recipe. I'm curious to see how a recipe similar to what I would typically make as a bar soap works when made as a liquid soap -- how does it look, clean, and lather? Letcha know how this conversation goes!


----------



## paillo

TheDragonGirl said:


> "Oh man I'm out of lemongrass, and all I have is this stuff I got from WF med before I figured out they're awful. Well maybe _this_ oil of theirs isn't terrible and it was just the peppermint"
> 
> One five second burst later I had literal soap on a stick(blender)



Oh man, sorry to hear this, lemongrass is usually so well-behaved. I've had no problems, been pleased with, and no industrial stinkage from their Lavender 40/20 (though hated the French lavender), Rosemary, Eucalyptus and Tea Tree. Plan to reorder the Lav 40/20 soon. Have used up a few others that were fine for me, but can't remember what they were.

Anyone else have specific WF med EOs that have been good/bad?

ETA: I should also mention that's a big reason I use a wire whisk instead of stick blender. I'm prone to experimenting, and in recent memory EOs that seize almost immediately without the most delicate whisking: White thyme, one of my all-time faves, rose geranium (SMR cut with carrier oil) and spices.


----------



## BlackDog

DeeAnna said:


> I can't stand listening to the news media -- they're all blithering about the snowstorm that is supposed to hit most of my state of Iowa (north-central part of the USA) this coming Tuesday. The current forecast is for 8-12" of snow to drop on my part of the state. It might only be 1-3" of snow instead, but we never know until it's over.
> 
> The Iowa political party caucuses (caucusi?) are scheduled for Tuesday evening, so the political machine is an a frothing mad tizzy about how the bad weather is going to help or hurt Donald, Ted, Hilary, Bernie, and all the rest. Ugh, ugh, ugh....
> 
> Think I'll have an intelligent conversation with my soap pot tonight rather than listen to the mindless blather on TV.



Monday!  I'll be at the check-in desk in my township  but I feel your pain,  I'm ready for it to be over! I was out for dinner in Dubuque tonight and volunteers for four different campaigns came in for dinner, sporting their buttons and stickers. 

I wish I could soap through it, as I will probably be out of school at least a day this week. Alas, I'm out of lye! The horror!


----------



## DeeAnna

My stepson has been doing door-to-door canvassing and will be working at his local caucus too. So I have a pretty good idea what you're up to, BlackDog! DS is tired of the whole thing too, even thought he's a very political animal. It just drags on so long is the problem -- everyone gets beat down and tired.

If you're near Dubuque, you're all but next door to me -- I live about 1/2 hour east of Decorah. 

My liquid soap paste is at trace and gently saponifying in a closed container on the kitchen counter. We had a quiet, non-political evening together.


----------



## TheDragonGirl

paillo said:


> Oh man, sorry to hear this, lemongrass is usually so well-behaved. I've had no problems, been pleased with, and no industrial stinkage from their Lavender 40/20 (though hated the French lavender), Rosemary, Eucalyptus and Tea Tree. Plan to reorder the Lav 40/20 soon. Have used up a few others that were fine for me, but can't remember what they were.
> 
> Anyone else have specific WF med EOs that have been good/bad?
> 
> ETA: I should also mention that's a big reason I use a wire whisk instead of stick blender. I'm prone to experimenting, and in recent memory EOs that seize almost immediately without the most delicate whisking: White thyme, one of my all-time faves, rose geranium (SMR cut with carrier oil) and spices.


I've never had lemongrass seize on me before, it was really startling, I've pretty much been disappointed with them enough I wont do business with them anymore, their eucalyptus is okay and I haven't had any trouble with the orange 5x or the lavender, but the peppermint stinks of solvent and all the soap I put it in has gone off- not just spots, the whole bar yellows and smells rancid, the lemongrass seized, and the patchouli and frankincense & myrrh  EOs had barely any scent at all

I work with the clove and cinnamon EOs (not from them) all the time, so I'm used to acceleration and working around it, but this was literally complete solidification in the time it took to take a breath.


----------



## snappyllama

I made a couple of batches of CP. 

Rosemary EO as a request for a friend. He sent me the EO so I hope he likes it. To me, it's like a herbal assault that makes me want chicken. I was going to do a spin swirl (this was before I saw the challenge posted), but it sped up. I hope he likes a faux funnel with a chopstick dragged through it. 

WSP Apple Mango Tango in a loaf mold using that technique where you use a squirt bottle to build up alternating dots of color. I forgot why I never use squirt bottles... So much waste and I'm dreading washing them. Neat effect though.


----------



## gigisiguenza

I daydreamed about making soap... does that count?


----------



## TheDragonGirl

Knocked out two batches with my favorite blends tonight, CPOP is a lovely thing that lets me marathon my soap making


----------



## shunt2011

Beveled 400 plus bars of soap.  Now all cleaned up and back on the curing racks.  Didn't get to make soap this weekend though.


----------



## amd

I filed taxes this weekend. Kind of counts as a soapy thing as I learned all the things I was doing wrong. It made my sister the CPA cry but we got it all straightened out in the end and I learned what to do for 2016. This week I plan to do masterbatching for oils, tackling the Feb soap challenge, shipping out valentine orders, and finish the book I'm reading. I'm probably over stretching myself...


----------



## Arimara

I'm not sure this counts but I showed my sister two experimental soaps I made yesterday. I also shaved slivers of them to try over the few weeks but I may be following fuzzy logic.


----------



## paillo

Made a batch each of lemongrass/litsea and lavender/clary sage, both soleseife. So far very pretty, CPOPing in the oven


----------



## handavaka

I made more shampoo bars today, along with restocking my Beer Soap and a pretty little Love Spell Layered soap as shown


----------



## Soapsense

Love the Gecko!


----------



## MySoapyHeart

1) Smelled the new fragrance I got from Natures Garden - _Green Irish_. Smells sooo fresh, I really like it! Do NOT need a lot of this one in my soaps, propably enough with 0.5oz ppo on this one, but will have to test it first.

2) Got my fairtrade Soapstamps from Etsy - I friggin` love them, sooo cute!!! (pictures coming)


----------



## kchaystack

MySoapyHeart said:


> 1) Smelled the new fragrance I got from Natures Garden - _Green Irish_. Smells sooo fresh, I really like it! Do NOT need a lot of this one in my soaps, propably enough with 0.5oz ppo on this one, but will have to test it first.



This is the new name for their Green Irish Tweed dupe (men's cologne from Creed).  It is amazing, soaps really well (no acceleration or discoloration), and sticks like crazy.  I like it a bit stronger than .5 (but I like strong scents).  Everyone I have given this scent to has LOVED it!.  I have looked at getting some of the real deal - but it is REALLY expensive.  

It is just as good in lotions, btw.


----------



## handavaka

Soapsense said:


> Love the Gecko!


Thank you!


----------



## MySoapyHeart

kchaystack said:


> This is the new name for their Green Irish Tweed dupe (men's cologne from Creed).  It is amazing, soaps really well (no acceleration or discoloration), and sticks like crazy.  I like it a bit stronger than .5 (but I like strong scents).  Everyone I have given this scent to has LOVED it!.  I have looked at getting some of the real deal - but it is REALLY expensive.
> 
> It is just as good in lotions, btw.



Thank you so much for that info about it, and also good to know it is not an accelerator!
It`s always that creepy feeling of _uh-oh, what is happening now w_hen adding a fragrance you haven`t tried before:mrgreen:
Also really happy to hear that is sticks well!! I am not fond of those scents that just mellow out and *pft* disapears after a coupple of months, seems such a waste. My friends and family (hubby included) seems to drool more over soaps that they feel smell really good, as in sthe scent stays _put _in the soaps.  Lemongrass/Lavender is a big hit. The soaps can perform really well etc, but the scent seems to play a huge role too, so trying to focus on purchasing stronger scents so I get more out of them since shipping is so high. I can`t order very often because of it.


----------



## kchaystack

MySoapyHeart said:


> Thank you so much for that info about it, and also good to know it is not an accelerator!
> It`s always that creepy feeling of _uh-oh, what is happening now w_hen adding a fragrance you haven`t tried before:mrgreen:
> Also really happy to hear that is sticks well!! I am not fond of those scents that just mellow out and *pft* disapears after a coupple of months, seems such a waste. My friends and family (hubby included) seems to drool more over soaps that they feel smell really good, as in sthe scent stays _put _in the soaps.  Lemongrass/Lavender is a big hit. The soaps can perform really well etc, but the scent seems to play a huge role too, so trying to focus on purchasing stronger scents so I get more out of them since shipping is so high. I can`t order very often because of it.



You are welcome. Perfect Man from Nature's Garden is also great.  Plays well, sticks, and is strong.

Also Bonsai from Soapaloosa.  http://soapalooza.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=5&products_id=804  it is an evergreen, clean scent - really amazing.  And I even use it at about 3% it is so strong.


----------



## MySoapyHeart

kchaystack said:


> You are welcome. Perfect Man from Nature's Garden is also great.  Plays well, sticks, and is strong.
> 
> Also Bonsai from Soapaloosa.  http://soapalooza.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=5&products_id=804  it is an evergreen, clean scent - really amazing.  And I even use it at about 3% it is so strong.



Perfect Man, hmmm, sounds good, I checked it out, I liked the notes in there  *adds to wishlist*. 
Soapalosa had really high shipping unfortunately, a _small_ bottle of that Bonsai became around $50.  But it had some interesting notes in there too, that I know I like. Citrus, Cedarwood and slight floral sounds great!

  Sorry if this is asking to much, but you don`t happen to know a fragranceoil that is a dupe, or at least reminds of Obsession fragrance from Calvin Clein, *and *have a flashpoint of 200? 
My husband, big brother AND my brother in law just love that scent, and use it as aftershave and/or Edt. Would be so much fun to give them soaps that smells like that. 
I did find one at NG - it`s called *"Obsessed"*, but wouldn`t you know, the flashpoint was below 200, so I couldn`t order it (so close though, it was 190...)


----------



## doriettefarm

Soapalooza is having a free shipping deal on FOs from Feb 1 thru midnight Feb 14 (use coupon code HOTFUZZ).  I may have to check out that Bonsai you suggested kc!


----------



## DeeAnna

I just got an order from MMS (Majestic Mountain Sage). The merchandise was packed beautifully -- they do a nice job. Three 16-oz bottles of fragrance were in glass bottles and each bottle was put in its own heavy cardboard tube. They packed the empty containers I'd ordered around the FO bottles as cushioning, so very little bubble wrap was needed. I was impressed. Shipping is at no additional cost for orders of $200 or more. I figure that saves 10% to 15% on the delivered cost.

The thing I'm really excited about (besides the nice packaging) is this -- You can get freebies from MMS depending on how much stuff you buy. I chose a small bottle of honey vinegar -- something I've been curious about for a while. The MMS honey vinegar is made by a Utah beekeeper who makes the vinegar from mead and then blends it with raw honey to make the finished product. Oh, my, this stuff is good! I can taste the delicate flavor of the raw honey in this vinegar -- the vinegar enhances the bouquet of the fresh honey in an unexpected way. It is rich, sweet, and tart, just like a good balsamic vinegar (and it's priced about the same!) 

The back story about why I've been curious about this honey vinegar -- I'm a beekeeper and my DH and I have made a few gallons of mead (honey wine). I tried making honey vinegar from some mead left over from our mead making activities. The vinegar making went well -- its actually pretty easy as long as you are patient and have a quiet, dark place to let the vinegar "barrel" (aka quart jar) sit undisturbed. When I tasted the straight honey vinegar from my test run, I was disappointed. It wasn't a whole lot different than a nice, mild apple cider vinegar. I remember thinking if that's all there is to honey vinegar, it is certainly not worth the time and trouble. So when I saw the MMS freebie, I wanted to learn what someone else's honey vinegar is like to see if I was missing the point or if I was right. I'm glad I did -- the way the Utah beekeeper is making it, this stuff is liquid gold.


----------



## handavaka

Herbal Shampoo Bar and Gentlemen's Bar Photo Opp. 









Unmolded, beveled, photographed and put on their curing racks today.


----------



## handavaka

Today I had to get more of my Coffee Soap made. While getting assistance from my husband, I was able to take a few glamour shots with the ingredients, and after-pour...


----------



## Steve85569

Made a trial run for the challenge...
Had to check my depth because these were salt bars just because we're going to run awfully low before the new batch has enough cure time.


----------



## tigersister

I cut the castille soap I made yesterday. I made two batches. One with Pure OO and the other with pomace. I've made castille with each before, but it was hard to compare with each being in different stages of cure. I don't think there's going to be a huge difference between the batches, but I wanted to test it out side by side anyway.


----------



## penelopejane

Steve85569 said:


> Made a trial run for the challenge...
> Had to check my depth because these were salt bars just because we're going to run awfully low before the new batch has enough cure time.




Won't you be cutting it horizontally for the challenge?


----------



## MySoapyHeart

doriettefarm said:


> Soapalooza is having a free shipping deal on FOs from Feb 1 thru midnight Feb 14 (use coupon code HOTFUZZ).  I may have to check out that Bonsai you suggested kc!



You guys are so lucky! Unfortunately there is never any free international shipping, haha:-? 
The shippingfees to Norway are ridiculously high, I mean $50 for 1 8oz?:sick:


----------



## amd

The kids are off to winter camp today. I have the afternoon off work and my new wsp fo order is on my doorstep. I have my to do list and I'm not afraid to use it.


----------



## MsHarryWinston

I reorganized the kitchen cupboard that I keep my supplies in to take over the WHOLE cupboard. It's mine now, all mine! And now I'm about to put in an order at a couple of different suppliers.


----------



## Steve85569

penelopejane said:


> Won't you be cutting it horizontally for the challenge?



I hadn't planned on it.
But now that you planted the idea I may. They'll be really thin though.

Decisions, decisions.....


----------



## Misschief

I'm in the process of making another small trial of the February spin swirl challenge. Oils and lye water are cooling their heels while dinner is heating up.


----------



## penelopejane

Steve85569 said:


> I hadn't planned on it.
> But now that you planted the idea I may. They'll be really thin though.
> 
> Decisions, decisions.....




 I think that is how the challenge soap is supposed to be cut, so you get the mirror image.


----------



## crispysoap

Made my first trial for the February challenge yesterday . I'm really happy with how it turned out.  If I don't end up using it as my entry I'll post pics


----------



## BusyHands

Just cut soap I've been working on, still have a little more to go. Bride & Groom's Soap for Mid March Wedding. U did the bride's soap to go with the color theme the florist is doing. I hope the groom doesn't mind the "Man Swirls" At least that's what I'm calling them. :twisted:


----------



## LisaAnne

Pretty soap!


----------



## TheDragonGirl

I've done my second liquid soap  and I was absolutely thrilled to get the flying bubbles this time


----------



## BusyHands

TheDragonGirl said:


> I've done my second liquid soap  and I was absolutely thrilled to get the flying bubbles this time


Congratulations!!! I don't know if I'm ready for the 2nd attempt. I'm still shell-shocked from the 1st try!! This Wednesday will be a week, it's just been sitting in my closet. I'm still scared to use it.


----------



## hismrsfinnegan

Yesterday was mom's 87th birthday.  I made her a batch of body butter  and named it "Mom's Garden" in her honor, and fragranced it with Victorian Rose FO


----------



## Misschief

Not today per se, but yesterday I made this... Juicy Orange soap with itp swirl. It smells amazing!


----------



## hismrsfinnegan

Absolutely stunning!!


----------



## BlackDog

Misschief those look luscious!


----------



## Misschief

BlackDog said:


> Misschief those look luscious!



Thank you... they smell luscious, too!


----------



## handavaka

Misschief said:


> Not today per se, but yesterday I made this... Juicy Orange soap with itp swirl. It smells amazing!


Oh my goodness.. mouthwateringly delicious-looking!


----------



## skayc1

Planning my easter soap!


----------



## skayc1

Made the embeds for my Easter Soap I'm planning!


----------



## MsHarryWinston

I bought a crockpot for HP and a hand steamer for soap ash, woo hoo!


----------



## deannahansen

*Soap Cake*

I finished this one and I'm in love.  It was a hard one but so much fun.

Strawberry cake with chocolate frosting.


----------



## snappyllama

Tried out the bath teas and tea bags from WSP. I really like the Cold Remedy one - very refreshing. My iron was in shock that I pulled it out the cabinet where it's sat lonely and unused since we moved here five years ago.


----------



## commoncenz

Made a 956 gram batch of Sodium Citrate from Citric Acid and Baking soda. Then gave up on getting anything else done for the day because my older teen (Uncle) "needed": 

1. A haircut
2. His whites done
3. His tv remote found
4. "If you are not going to fix my lunch because I have to stay independent ... how about you run to the store (in a snowstorm) and get me some soup to go with my sandwich"?

I've heard that folks just a lil south of where I live use the saying "Bless his heart" to acknowledge that someone is just a lil touched/special/crazy ... with that in mind, "bless his heart". lol


----------



## skayc1

I unmolded the CP Easter Egg embeds, which are scented with Aztec's Hyacinth, The main soap will be scented with a blend of FO's that have Lilac in them. I'll be making the soap either tomorrow, or Friday.


----------



## JuneP

Been too busy trying to do some early planting while we're in this warm spell which ends the end of this week; but I did unpack my WS order. My new Bud, single wire cutter arrived and I got that unpacked as well. Hopefully I'll get to make soap after I get these few days of planting done.


----------



## penelopejane

commoncenz said:


> I've heard that folks just a lil south of where I live use the saying "Bless his heart" to acknowledge that someone is just a lil touched/special/crazy ... with that in mind, "bless his heart". lol




BOYS! Unfortunately they don't get much better until they are 25 or 26 [emoji33] (if they are anything like mine!)


----------



## kchaystack

penelopejane said:


> BOYS! Unfortunately they don't get much better until they are 25 or 26 [emoji33] (if they are anything like mine!)



Haha,  he is talking about his "other teen", who is his uncle and is in his 60's I believe.  

And some of us were fine when we were 18.


----------



## jules92207

skayc1 said:


> I unmolded the CP Easter Egg embeds, which are scented with Aztec's Hyacinth, The main soap will be scented with a blend of FO's that have Lilac in them. I'll be making the soap either tomorrow, or Friday.



Totally adorable!

I ordered my bud cutter today and am deciding on a new mold...time to upgrade to the big girls wood mold finally. So far I like Nurture's molds best.

Tax return is working overtime today!


----------



## fionasfrightsoap

I started my spreadsheets to track cost and am working on what my core product line will be. I've been out of work since December with a concussion from a car accident, and now with post concussion syndrome  I am no where near where I was before the accident yet but accomplishing the smallest of things is huge for me right now.


----------



## Sagebrush

My husband was helping me cut a few batches of soap last night and we realized that one batch was the color and design of a giraffe, so this happened:


----------



## penelopejane

kchaystack said:


> Haha,  he is talking about his "other teen", who is his uncle and is in his 60's I believe.
> 
> And some of us were fine when we were 18.



Of course you were!!!  (In your eyes) unfortunately the rest of the world just rolled their eyes and muttered while grating their teeth - "little darlings".


----------



## penelopejane

SageontheMountain said:


> My husband was helping me cut a few batches of soap last night and we realized that one batch was the color and design of a giraffe, so this happened:



I think this might just apply to you both: 
But that's ok because you are amongst friends and we understand.


----------



## Sagebrush

penelopejane said:


> I think this might just apply to you both: í*½í¸
> But that's ok because you are amongst friends and we understand.




Yes! So true! And, of course, this was the only place I posted that...no one else would understand!


----------



## dalewaite48

*Champagne Truffles In Wine Glass*

For this Valentines day I made up a couple of batches of Bath Truffles and scented with Pink Champagne and then put them in clear plastic gift bags and put each of them in a wine or champagne glass and put a cute ribbon around the bag and made the label into a heart shape.  I had someone come today and purchase 8 of them.


----------



## skayc1

I prepared my oils for tomorrows soap...using the easter egg embeds, Oh & I'll be piping with a basket tip, & a grass tip....


----------



## penelopejane

SageontheMountain said:


> Yes! So true! And, of course, this was the only place I posted that...no one else would understand! [emoji1]



They were cute! I like the one turning its head facing the camera, very clever. [emoji2]


----------



## skayc1

Made my Easter Soap! Scented with a blend of Lilac FO's & the Easter Egg embeds are scented with Hyacinth FO.


----------



## snappyllama

That soap is adorable!


----------



## LisaAnne

I've divided my new baby slab mold to try a mantra swirl and my lye is cooling. I have also enjoyed lots of videos.


----------



## LisaAnne

I love your Easter soap!


----------



## MsHarryWinston

Made a 12oz batch to test 4 new scents.


----------



## skayc1

I made more soap that a friend asked me to make scented with Berry Flirt did a drop swirl, & cut yesterdays Easter Soap scented with a blend Lilac fo's & hyacinth fo in the embeds.

Berry Flirt-





cut Easter Soap-










and Lilac only- my individual molds!


----------



## doriettefarm

Made some jelly soap to use up the last cup of shower gel base. Turned out pretty good but oops forgot the preservative so will have to live in the fridge.


----------



## skayc1

had a friend ask for some more of my soap, of which I found out I only have 1 of each...time to make more soap with crisp cotton, & a lavender/lemongrass fo blend...funny neither was my favorite...


----------



## LisaAnne

Skayc1 your soap are wonderful!


----------



## LisaAnne

I'm so glad I am amused with my soaps that run amok. It started as a mantra swirl and and I couldn't stop myself


----------



## amd

I made labels for the newest batch off the cure rack. That's about all I had time for as my daughter came home with head lice on Thursday so I've been doing laundry, vacuuming and hair like I have OCD. (oh wait.... I do...omg must go shower .... Bugs bugs everywhere!) Hoping tomorrow will calm down. I plan to make two batches of lilac (one lilac and one a split batch of lilac and my main squeeze).


----------



## Wildcraft_Garden

snappyllama said:


> Tried out the bath teas and tea bags from WSP. I really like the Cold Remedy one - very refreshing. My iron was in shock that I pulled it out the cabinet where it's sat lonely and unused since we moved here five years ago.


I found my straightening iron works better for the WSP tea bags. Maybe my poor iron is also neglected, all I use it for is steaming soda ash. ☺


----------



## Wildcraft_Garden

skayc1 said:


> I made more soap that a friend asked me to make scented with Berry Flirt did a drop swirl, & cut yesterdays Easter Soap scented with a blend Lilac fo's & hyacinth fo in the embeds.
> 
> Berry Flirt-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cut Easter Soap-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Lilac only- my individual molds!


Super cute! 


SageontheMountain said:


> My husband was helping me cut a few batches of soap last night and we realized that one batch was the color and design of a giraffe, so this happened: View attachment 19382
> View attachment 19383


----------



## cinnamaldehyde

Making a few batches to become my rebatch soap noodles.  Made 4x (4 - 1L milk cartons) of my "Everyday Bar with Sweet Almond" recipe, and hope to make another 3 tonight.  (I usually just make 3x, and found out the hard way that 4x is just a bit too much for my soaping pot and bowls - I'll stick with 3!)


----------



## snappyllama

I made another batch of shaving soap and had a spin swirl fail due to unanticipated acceleration. Back to the drawing board...


----------



## skayc1

cut the Berry Flirt, My drop Swirl turned out great!


----------



## Marshall

Finished a box to store my cured soap in. Made it out of Ash, my son's girl friend drew the tree on the lid with a sharpie and we rubbed it down with Coconut oil to bring out the grain. Very happy with how it came out.


----------



## dibbles

Marshall said:


> Finished a box to store my cured soap in. Made it out of Ash, my son's girl friend drew the tree on the lid with a sharpie and we rubbed it down with Coconut oil to bring out the grain. Very happy with how it came out.



Beautiful!!


----------



## dibbles

skayc1 said:


> cut the Berry Flirt, My drop Swirl turned out great!/QUOTE]
> 
> They are beautiful soaps - your swirl is perfect, and I love the color combination.


----------



## dibbles

I've been wanting to try Sweet Cakes Ralph Lauren Blue to see how it behaves (seems like it does pretty well). It's one of my all time favorites, and I had about an ounce and a half. I also wanted to try a funnel pour with mostly white and thin one color bands. Started out fine, but wasn't working quite fast enough and the batter started getting thick toward the end. Not what I was looking for, but - hey - maybe I should try to spin this (not sure if white counted as a color for the challenge). Nope, no spin - at least on top where I could see. So why not chopstick and skewer the poor thing. Don't have a clue what I'll find when it's cut. My soapy adventure for today. It's pink and white - happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## MsHarryWinston

I ordered thirty-five (35!!) 1oz fragrance oils. Ok, this has officially become a full fledged addiction.


----------



## elmtree1748

I totally adore the Vetyver from bb. Omg it's so delicious! I got a little water discount happy and got too many air bubbles but this is my Vetyver soap. It's def my new favorite scent.


----------



## skayc1

Made candles to go with the Berry Flirt scented soap. I used Aztec's Berrylicious (Yankee Type).


----------



## jules92207

I got my bud cutter today! It's so awesome. Cut two loaves already, they are so beautiful. So much better then my crooked cuts!!!


----------



## Misschief

I'm sorry, you all... but when I read "bud cutters", my first thought does not go to soap. Not at all.


----------



## Steve85569

Misschief said:


> I'm sorry, you all... but when I read "bud cutters", my first thought does not go to soap. Not at all.



I was alive in the 60's too:mrgreen:.


----------



## BusyHands

Misschief said:


> I'm sorry, you all... but when I read "bud cutters", my first thought does not go to soap. Not at all.


Lol!! Yea you should have seen the picture I had in my mind.


----------



## Steve85569

Unmolded my aloe vera experiment...
It was supposed to be a two tone green but somewhere along the sap they became one.


----------



## BusyHands

Steve85569 said:


> Unmolded my aloe vera experiment...
> It was supposed to be a two tone green but somewhere along the sap they became one.


Looks good though! You should see the mess I made experimenting.


----------



## jules92207

Misschief said:


> I'm sorry, you all... but when I read "bud cutters", my first thought does not go to soap. Not at all.



Oh my... I'm going to end up on the dirty minds thread now...


----------



## alwaysme07

BusyHands said:


> Congratulations!!! I don't know if I'm ready for the 2nd attempt. I'm still shell-shocked from the 1st try!! This Wednesday will be a week, it's just been sitting in my closet. I'm still scared to use it.



It's been awhile,  so maybe soon. Need to find the recipe again though


----------



## cinnamaldehyde

Spilled half a litre of soap batter down the front of my jeans when the handle snapped off my pouring jug.

Good thing I was wearing pants   I should wear an apron and think I will from now on.

Rules to live by for soaping: always wear pants...


----------



## penelopejane

My soaping plans for the weekend have been sunk!  

We are having visitors and going to watch a triathalon in the sun and heat.  I have spent yesterday and today (in between achieving some work) cleaning.  Even worse I have to get up at 6am to watch them run.  Oh joy.


----------



## HappyBeeSoapCo

Today I made the stinkiest batch of soap EVER.......leftover christmas beer soap. Wow! First it stunk up the whole house when I cooked the foam out of it last night. Then when I mixed it with the lye I thought one of the dogs had an accident! No kidding it stinks!

I liked the caramel color of it but being who I am I needed some added excitement so I lighted up a small portion with kaolin and TD, then I darkened up another portion of it with dried aronia berry powder which will also add a bit of scrubbiness. I really hope it turns out all macho and manly since I've been on a girly binge lately.


----------



## traderbren

I've been neglecting my soaping lately for snow removal and wood bringing in-ing, and a bit of knitting. Today I'm printing out my wine soap recipe, making up a new lotion, and making more leave in conditioner (I use it as a detangler on the kids). I'm playing around with fractionated coconut oil for the first time. I finally got my hands on some really cheap. I found a local lady that hosts coop buys online, so I got in on one and saved on shipping by just picking it up. I'm so excited she's also doing a tallow buy so I should finally have some of that to play with!


----------



## shunt2011

Planning on making several batches of salt bars this weekend.  Then on to some sugar scrubs and perhaps lip balm.


----------



## JuneP

Made a failed attempt at the February spin swirl challenge. The ugly details are posted in the February Soap challenge thread.


----------



## topofmurrayhill

traderbren said:


> I've been neglecting my soaping lately for snow removal and wood bringing in-ing, and a bit of knitting. Today I'm printing out my wine soap recipe, making up a new lotion, and making more leave in conditioner (I use it as a detangler on the kids). I'm playing around with fractionated coconut oil for the first time. I finally got my hands on some really cheap. I found a local lady that hosts coop buys online, so I got in on one and saved on shipping by just picking it up. I'm so excited she's also doing a tallow buy so I should finally have some of that to play with!



FCO is good as a carrier oil and for other purposes but never use it as a soaping oil.


----------



## traderbren

topofmurrayhill said:


> FCO is good as a carrier oil and for other purposes but never use it as a soaping oil.




Oh no, I wouldn't waste it on soaping. I made a lotion, I'm looking at a spray, and I found a, ahem, "personal use product" using it. I'm loving the lotion so far.


----------



## dibbles

In a quest for finding a floral that I like, yesterday I made a batch of WSP's A Mother's Love and today a batch of WSP's Wild Honeysuckle (my first confetti soap). Neither floral is 'it' for me, but both behaved reasonably well. Then I made a small-ish batch of rosemary mint salt bars with french green clay because I'm running low and need to have some that will have a good cure by mid summer. Next I have to clean up my soaping area. Like vacuum and scrub and organize. Ugh - the not fun part.


----------



## skayc1

So Just before new years My Mom & Dad were in a car accident, Mom was ok, Daddy had a c6 fracture, has to wear a brace, so I've been staying at moms to help out, today I stopped by my house to pick up a mold I had left behind. Other than that I've been naughty & no new soap making till next week...on another front I'm having fun with my colored pencils..

Okay, most of this I finished awhile back except the fish.






and worked on this today after finishing the fish.


----------



## topofmurrayhill

traderbren said:


> Oh no, I wouldn't waste it on soaping. I made a lotion, I'm looking at a spray, and I found a, ahem, "personal use product" using it. I'm loving the lotion so far.



Cool beans. I'm always open to new and improved personal use products. Let me know if you are selling any. 

Actually FCO makes horrid soap.


----------



## susiefreckleface

*Autonomy during Coronageddon*

Such a lovely day. I paced myself  s l o w l y 
Not too bad, but woke up to the noise of a news helicopter over the 91 fwy for coverage of the full fwy closure so that Cal-trans can demolish the Maple St. bridge (a mile away).  Breakfast and coffee... I pulled a shot and frothed up some milk - nice to use one of the mini-frothers for other than soap.  Ahhhh, sweet quiet bliss while my DH is out of town for a couple days... except for the helicopter and the usual neighborhood noises on a Saturday morning. But really - not so bad. 

Onto my adventures in soaping...
I started by 8am and warm infused Calendula into Ricebran Oil; made very strong Calendula hips tea for the lye water.  And while those were steeping I peeked out the front window and watched the little birdies come and eat the wild seed mix I put out.  Two little birdies even enjoyed the shade of my tomato plant. I am not sure if they have found the little ceramic bird bath next to the potted plum tree. But they sure found the bird seed on my gardening cart for them.  So now armed with happy thoughts, cutness, and all that, I began formulating my recipe, gathering ingredients and creating a lovely log of Calendula soap.  I used the 2.5 lb mold from Michael's crafts and I expect to get 8 nice bars and two 1.2 oz slivers to check on 6 months from now. I plan on using a crinkle cutter. I did not top with any Calendula flowers. I know it's a very pretty look, but just for me and a couple gifts - not needed.

Odd, when I added my lye water to the melted blended oils it seemed to want to hit trace in 2 seconds. I kicked my act into high gear - blended, stirred, added the shea butter and rosehip oil after all other oils were combined.  It loosened up a little. I separated out a portion and blended in TD (ok not loosened up any longer with the TD).  

Quickly then... 3 layers in the mold - plain, white, and plain again. Stirred it up with skewer like you would with a spoon - can't wait to see if I get subtle swirls inside (I hope so - but I still want to bend up a wire coat hanger to make better swirls next time). I did some lovely swirls on the top for texture, spritzed and cling wrapped it, and placed in the refrigerator. This is the first time I've put soap into the fridge.  I filled little silicone hearts with some of the plain batter to have some embeds stashed. 

So far the soap smells pretty good and is a beautiful pale yellow.

Interesting... two times that I've used dried flowers in teas for the lye water, trace seemed to be accelerated. Today my lye and oils were 14 degrees apart. Last time (with Hibiscus) they were 7 degrees apart. I don't see any notations when I did mint water, so that may not have been an issue. but it also wasn't strongly steeped mint tea either.

I'm going to go lurking, and tubing to see if others have experienced trace issues with botanicals in the lye water.

Such a lovely day. 

Suz


----------



## JuneP

Made 12 bars of Nag Champa FO in my wave molds today. Also partly un-molded yesterday soap. It's still in the dividers because I didn't leave enough of the divider at the top, so I couldn't pull them out with pliers, so I'm letting the soap sit overnight to harden more so I can push them out tomorrow.

The disaster I reported yesterday (soap accelerated and couldn't pour to do a proper spin swirl), actually isn't as bad as I thought it was going to be. Of course, once i get the bars free and do the horizontal cuts, I may have to eat my words again! LOL


----------



## CTAnton

11 blown out eggs + slow moving recipe + neon micas + 1 questionable f.o. + 4 syringes= an hour plus lesson in patience.
I've read so many times about questionably smelling f.o's  OOB becoming something fabulous after cure....I'm having me doubts on this one....


----------



## kittensmom

Just finish a batch of Naked Soap


----------



## LisaAnne

Got up early and messed around cutting on soap. Really happy that I organized my soap area. Finished putting together a soap cart I pieced together from odds and ends I got  at the thrift store. Silly looking but it works.


----------



## Marshall

First ever salt bars are in the mold and curing. Been in the mold for 3 hours, still soft and measuring about 98 degrees.


----------



## JuneP

Cut my February spin challenge soap, took pictures and got it up on the entry thread. I need a day or more to trim them.

Now I have to see if I can find a video editing software that will work with Windows 10, because the old Windows Movie Maker is not working with this. Windows warned of it not working, but I thought it worth a try; and of course the haven't created a new version for Windows 10. Hopefully someone on the forum can point me in the right direction.


----------



## amd

Made my first soap in over two weeks (thankyouverymuchheadlicesaidnooneever). I separated the batch in half and colored it purple and scented with True Lilac (WSP) and poured it quickly. The remainder I fraganced with My Main Squeeze (WSP) and split into 3 to color and pour into an S pattern. The colors look like pink and orange but eventually will morph into orange, yellow, and pink. I used a silicone impression mat to line the mold but I still couldn't resist swirling the top. I really like the smell of these two fo's together!


----------



## penelopejane

Made my first soap in ages.  Castile (pure OO).  So easy, no fragrance, no colour, no hassle. I did add a little manuka honey and 2 tsp of salt.  So relaxing.  It is in the oven resting.


----------



## elmtree1748

loving this one.


----------



## dibbles

Soaping area all cleaned up and organized - yay Well, except for the dirty dishes. Downton first, then we'll see if I feel like tackling that - I'm already thinking no.


----------



## Misschief

I finally input all my soap making supply invoices into Soap Maker 3. It took me a couple of hours in total. No soap has been made this weekend but I did do a small rebatch that I'm really happy with and made some foot cream for my husband and some nail and cuticle balm for myself.


----------



## Wildcraft_Garden

I'm a bit behind, here are a few things from the last week or two. 

My forest inspired soap. 
Brown is dirt FO, green and blue is Frasier fir, light green is Indonesian teakwood all from Crafter's Choice. I'm pretty happy with it! My only complaint is that the light green looks quite pale and there isn't as much contrast as I wanted. 

Second is a springy lilac soap. The first try with this FO seized on me badly and I had soap on a stick.I rebatched it and I like it now. I had a plan and came at it differently for this batch and] won this time. I love it!


----------



## kittensmom

I'm doing some deep thinking on what my fall line of soap will be.    Color, scent , quantity... I want to start soon so it has plenty of time to cure beside it's just fun!!!!


----------



## likeablelady

Took one soap out of the mold and cut it. Was happy with the results as I am quite new to this. Also made another two pound batch. Tried the 6 color swirl. All but one color turned out well, not sure why the purple one morphed into brown, but waste not want not, so I added it in anyhow. All you can see right now is the top. Was getting low on oils, so tried making my own recipe and hoping it turns out well.


----------



## Rowan

I unmolded, cut and posted photos of the spin swirl challenge soaps. It was really rushed so the pictures are not great and a bit blurred, but I think I just managed to squeeze them in on time!I haven't been that nervous of cutting into a batch for ages. It was so much fun! 

Tomorrow I'm going to make a Sandalwood and vanilla batch. The FO accelerates on me like crazy, but I adore the scent. I'm a bit stumped on design ideas.  It'll have to be something simple. will try and sleep on it!


----------



## Rowan

Wildcraft_Garden said:


> I'm a bit behind, here are a few things from the last week or two.
> 
> My forest inspired soap.
> Brown is dirt FO, green and blue is Frasier fir, light green is Indonesian teakwood all from Crafter's Choice. I'm pretty happy with it! My only complaint is that the light green looks quite pale and there isn't as much contrast as I wanted.
> 
> Second is a springy lilac soap. The first try with this FO seized on me badly and I had soap on a stick.I rebatched it and I like it now. I had a plan and came at it differently for this batch and] won this time. I love it!



Both soaps are great but I really love the colours and pattern of the second soap. Gorgeous colour combination and design.


----------



## cmzaha

Finally managed to get some soaps for re-supply made today. 2 batches of Money from NG, 2 batches of Redwood and Cedar and the Charcoal portion of my Camel milk soap done. Hopefully I will be able to shred it and finish my Hump Day soap tomorrow. Off to make Lilac & Lavender. Been a pretty good soaping day


----------



## Wildcraft_Garden

Rowan said:


> Both soaps are great but I really love the colours and pattern of the second soap. Gorgeous colour combination and design.


Thanks Rowan. ☺


----------



## amd

This is one happy soapy girl! The bf gave me my birthday present today.... He MADE me a soap cutter! It's gorgeous and cuts like a dream. Oh and here's some pics of the two lilac batches I made yesterday. Very happy with how the pink, yellow and orange morphed on the lilac citrus bar. My layering is getting better too! But still getting crackle when I use TD. (But enough about soap, how about that cutter?)


----------



## JuneP

Just un-molded my 12 bars of nag champa soap from my wave molds and smoothed them out and washed the molds and got them put away. I spent more time at two garden centers looking for and buying perennials and some annuals. Next two days will be for planting before the rain comes on Saturday. Looks like the weekend may be time to make soap again.


----------



## kittensmom

I grounded myself  from soaping till I , 1 Finishing my tanned sheep pelts 2. Clean the basement 3.  Clean the freezer.... Oh,  paper work!     I rather to making soap!!!


----------



## shunt2011

cmzaha said:


> Finally managed to get some soaps for re-supply made today. 2 batches of Money from NG, 2 batches of Redwood and Cedar and the Charcoal portion of my Camel milk soap done. Hopefully I will be able to shred it and finish my Hump Day soap tomorrow. Off to make Lilac & Lavender. Been a pretty good soaping day


 
I was in a health food store on Friday and they had powdered Camel milk.  163.50 for 14 oz package....holy cow.


----------



## dibbles

I've been making quite a bit of soap lately because the stash was low(ish), I am testing out a few florals, spin swirl challenge, trying a couple of new things, and well, just because ..... Hubby saw all the soapies yesterday that are curing and commented "you've got a lot of soap...which is fine...but there's really a lot". 

Oops.


----------



## TBandCW

shunt2011 said:


> I was in a health food store on Friday and they had powdered Camel milk.  163.50 for 14 oz package....holy cow.



I can believe it!  We raised alpacas (camel relation) and they only produce enough milk for their babies.  I've milked alpacas and not much comes out!


----------



## jules92207

Just stocked up on base oils from BB with their 25% off sale. Got some of my favorite fragrance oils too. Almost exhausted my tax refund now but I'll sure be soaping from dusk till dawn.


----------



## Sonya-m

Just ordered myself a tall skinny mould - give a wall pour a try I think


----------



## soaring1

*Soleseife Soap for fun*

Back from a 2 1/2 week trip to see my brother and also my son and his family.  Couldn't wait to make some soap after I put the house back in order.  Made a batch of Soleseife Soap using 100% CO and all ground Himilayan Pink Salt. First time making this soap.  Took it out of the mold after 4 hours, cleaned the bars up before they cooled off and I just know it will develop ash.  Used Annetto seed as the base color then split the batch and added blue oxide to get the olive green. Now to wait for the cure time. Next time I will use less Annetto seed.

Does* Any one know how you are suppose to pronounce Soleseife?*


----------



## TBandCW

Came across a bar of soap I made 2 yrs ago and tried it.  It smelled great and was just as good as any of my recent ones!  Whew, I am a happy camper!


----------



## traderbren

Soaring1- awesome colors! Very sunflowery!

I just made a 1lb batch with NG Delicious Type. It's such a lovely Spring scent. No swirls, no designs, just a little yellow mica in the whole batter. Poured in my individual bar mold. I need to get a 1lb square mold for these.


----------



## handavaka

I made Activated Charcoal Soap scented with Tea Tree. Wasn't really going for the "skunk" stripe look, but I'm just rollin' with it. [emoji4]


----------



## Sagebrush

handavaka said:


> I made Activated Charcoal Soap scented with Tea Tree. Wasn't really going for the "skunk" stripe look, but I'm just rollin' with it. [emoji4]




They look great, handavaka!


----------



## Sagebrush

Made a double batch of salt bars and forgot my essential oils! First time for everything, right? Fortunately, I was able to pour them out of the molds, add the EOs, and get them back in the mold with no problem. I poured a little early to begin with, so all was good. Whew!


----------



## soaring1

handavaka said:


> I made Activated Charcoal Soap scented with Tea Tree. Wasn't really going for the "skunk" stripe look, but I'm just rollin' with it. [emoji4]



Handavaka, I like the white stripe. It makes your soap look very classy.


----------



## penelopejane

Sonya-m said:


> Just ordered myself a tall skinny mould - give a wall pour a try I think




My dh loves the size of the tall and skinny BB mold. Perfect for his hand (at least for the first few uses!


----------



## penelopejane

handavaka said:


> I made Activated Charcoal Soap scented with Tea Tree. Wasn't really going for the "skunk" stripe look, but I'm just rollin' with it. [emoji4]




I would never have thought of a skunk until you mentioned it. Looks great!


----------



## FlybyStardancer

So it's been months since I posted, largely in part because it's been months since I soaped! July was when I last got out my oils and lye. I did take all the scraps from last year and rebate them together for new year's, though. 

And tonight I broke the drought by making a BRV-scented veggie soap! Yay!

(Related, I also forced myself to pick up my knitting again after a year and a half of not knitting, just for my mental health.)


----------



## traderbren

Welcome back, Fly. Whatcha knitting on?


----------



## Dahila

I had made two moulds of Oatmeal, Coconut oil soap scented with Oatmeal, milk and Honey from Voyager ,  then two moulds of activated charcoal, scented with Rasberry vanilla ,  my stash was getting small too,  )
Does Hair Serum,  Beard Oil and Facial cream for mature skin, counts too?


----------



## traderbren

I unmolded my Be Delicious from yesterday and today after soapy dishes I'll be making a 1lb batch with Twilight in the Woods using canola in place of my olive or avocado oil. I also need to make lotion for my friend's mom (patchouli eo), and hopefully a loaf of Perfect Man for the hubs.


----------



## traderbren

One of these days I'll remember to add pictures to my post since I can't add them in as edits later.


----------



## shunt2011

That's a pretty yellow.

I'm hoping to get some salt bars made.  Had great plans to do it a couple weeks ago but life has gotten in the way.   So, goal is to get several done tomorrow.  I also still need to get my scrubs and lip balms done too.

And need to think about getting the appointment with the tax man to do the taxes.


----------



## traderbren

Dahila said:


> I had made two moulds of Oatmeal, Coconut oil soap scented with Oatmeal, milk and Honey from Voyager ,  then two moulds of activated charcoal, scented with Rasberry vanilla ,  my stash was getting small too,  )
> Does Hair Serum,  Beard Oil and Facial cream for mature skin, counts too?


They absolutely count.

Do you mind if I ask what you put in your hair serum?


----------



## TBandCW

SageontheMountain said:


> Made a double batch of salt bars and forgot my essential oils! First time for everything, right? Fortunately, I was able to pour them out of the molds, add the EOs, and get them back in the mold with no problem. I poured a little early to begin with, so all was good. Whew!



I had made some unscented soap for a project and ended up selling the heck out of the leftovers!


----------



## FlybyStardancer

traderbren said:


> Welcome back, Fly. Whatcha knitting on?



I'm making a dark grey Cameo Flower shawl using a new laceweight yarn called Geek, from Zombie Yarns. The brand debuted at Stitches West, where I picked up the yarn.  It's 100% merino wool, and it feels lovely so far.


----------



## amd

Last night I masterbatched 6lbs of oil and made a second batch of shave soap. This one was 50/50 KOH/NaOH. Put it in a Pringles can overnight and cut it this morning. My cutter works so nice on round soaps I may be making more if them! This weekend should be conducive to a soap marathon. Will try to get 4 batches done.


----------



## Sagebrush

TBandCW said:


> I had made some unscented soap for a project and ended up selling the heck out of the leftovers!




That's good to know, TBandCW! I haven't really been successful with unscented soaps in the past, but this one would've had more going on (salt, color, etc) than my purposely unscented soaps in the past.


----------



## handavaka

Thank you, @penelopejane, @soaring1, and @SageontheMountain!


----------



## traderbren

Cut my loaf of Perfect Man. I knew from my last loaf that it would discolor a bit purple or pink and I see it's started. This whole batch is for hubs so he's fine with pink soap.


----------



## amd

Sometimes what happens is better than what you plan. I wanted the swirls to stay towards the center of the bar and wisp gently to one side. I didn't bring it to heavy enough trace so when I poured the gold it sunk right into the white. It came out way better than I could have designed it! First time doing a hanger swirl with a gear tie (love).


----------



## skayc1

Getting ready to cut yesterdays soap. The FO that I used was BB's Crisp Cotton. For colorants I used TKB's Pearl Yellow, Pearl Pink, Nite Glow Powder, Aztec's Fluorescent Magenta mixed with TD, & Bescented's Goldenrod.


----------



## BlackDog

Made my first helix swirl - I'm not sure it looks like a helix, but it's pretty anyhow! It's CPOPing as I type. I used BB Vanilla Rosewood, which I've used once before in a blend and really liked, so I tried it staight up this time.


----------



## JuneP

Just took some more photos of my botched spin swirl and moved them to the curing rack and cleared part of my kitchen counter of some soap tools since I can't make new soap for a couple of days. Also ordered the BB silicone liner for my new slab mold since the hard liner that came with the one I bought from Etsy didn't work well for releasing the soap unless I oil it and line the bottom. After watching Clyde from Vibrant soaps, easily un-mold his soaps from the BB silicone slab liner, that was enough to sell me!


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat

I cut my kitchen soap. It's made with brewed tea, coffee grounds and coconut oil 50% and olive oil 50%. I textured the top. I love this soap!


----------



## amd

Drop swirl. It tried so hard. It set up too much while I was looking for my baggie of pre-mixed white. (It was supposed to be on the table with the other colors but I accidentally put it away with the bags of unmixed mica.) I did get a cool glycerine line between the white and coffee layers though!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

Made a citric acid rinse for my hair, as well as an Earl Grey hair tonic


----------



## Saponista

Ooooh that sounds nice TEG


----------



## skayc1

Took better photos of yesterdays cut soap!

Crisp Cotton from BB!


----------



## kchaystack

I have spent most of the day rearranging my soaping space.  I bought a new folding table, so now i have 12 feet of area.  I just need to figure out where my 2 book shelves will go...  one has most of my oils and mixing containers.  The other is all my papercraft stuff for packageing.  

I think I need another power strip too....


----------



## Dahila

traderbren said:


> They absolutely count.
> 
> Do you mind if I ask what you put in your hair serum?


the oils I remember : Almond, Macademia, apricot, Ayssinian, Jojoba,  Avocado ,  Castor of course )


----------



## Dahila

Three molds of Facial Activated charcoal scented with "Fifty shades of Grey" and Black Raspberry Vanilla


----------



## likeablelady

Derpina Bubbles said:


> I cleaned 200 and eleventy million soap utensils, pots, pans and bowls.  I may have fudged the numbers there. I think there was more. Felt like it anyway .  Cleaning up because the Mother-In-Law is coming to stay. She will be doing her not so subtle inspection. Kill. Me. Now.



I love making the soaps, but like you, I can't say that I enjoy the clean up.


----------



## amd

Last night I made Lavender May Chang (lavender, litsea cubeba, and a touch of Valencia orange EO's). Colored with tomato paste, rosemary/green clay/a touch too much green oxide, and zinc oxide for a 3 layer bar. It's still warm so will have to wait for tonight to cut and post pics. I'm not a lavender fan but I really like this mix!


----------



## grumpy_owl

I made my first yogurt soap, with a lovely thick yogurt my mother had made. It looks pretty sexy--creamy and whiter than I expected, and it hardened quickly, considering there is a fair amount of olive oil in it. Very pleased!


----------



## soaring1

I finally tried a couple of small batches using the Yucca Schildigera Juice as the water in my soap recipe's.  Made them yesterday and took them out of the mold today.  I have a lot of big fluffy bubbles and can't wait till the full cure is done. Noted that the basic soap is a darker color because of the Yucca juice.  So it was hard to make pretty colors for me.  I even tried to use white oxide to lighten the batch of Lemon Grass - Spearmint then tried adding some different oxide to small amounts.  Experimenting here.
One batch is a Lemon grass - Spearmint, the other batch is a Rosemary - Peppermint.


----------



## FlybyStardancer

Made salt bars for the first time! Though I was rather impatient and didn't wait for a thick enough trace before adding the salt (and was equally unwilling to break out the sb to speed things up). 

I scented it with Failor's "sea breezy" eo blend from _Liquid Soap Making_ (2:2:1 eucalyptus, lemongrass, rosemary).


----------



## jules92207

FlybyStardancer said:


> Made salt bars for the first time! Though I was rather impatient and didn't wait for a thick enough trace before adding the salt (and was equally unwilling to break out the sb to speed things up).
> 
> I scented it with Failor's "sea breezy" eo blend from _Liquid Soap Making_ (2:2:1 eucalyptus, lemongrass, rosemary).



Those look great! I love that eo blend.


----------



## FlybyStardancer

Thanks! I'm quite pleased with how the swirls look! And when I checked them this morning, the final colors looked good too! 

I'm still making up my mind on the blend. It's not an immediate "Ooo, I love this!" reaction from me, but it might grow on me.


----------



## soaring1

Made myself and to share some 
Avocado - Mango oatmeal  soap today for my winter weary skin.  Scented with Amyris, Lavender and a touch of Rosewood, colored with Oxides.  Now just waiting till Saturday to see what it looks like out of the mold.


----------



## skayc1

Made lotion yesterday & bath bombs today, tomorrow, I'll finally be re-making my lavender/lemongrass with a new design.


----------



## kchaystack

Cut a soap I made for my friend Mary in KC.  I used WSP's Lotus Blossom and a gear tie for a hanger swirl.  

The colors are green apple, pink and blue vibrance,  and titanium dioxide from Nurture.   

Trued to get it to gel on a heat pad under a box and blanket, but it didn't work.   Can't wait for this cold weather to pass so my soap cave isn't so cold!


----------



## Arimara

I made a soap using  the remains of some olive oil and beef tallow I had on hand. I'm saddened that I will not be able to get any avocado oil for a little bit. I'm down to about 2oz give or take. My... Precious...


----------



## jules92207

I've been neglecting my essential oils lately so this weekend I blended about 15 batches for soaps. My table runeth over with soapy plans...


----------



## TeresaT

I melted my 7# bottle of CO and poured it onto wide mouth containers.  I filled my working bottle of caster oil from my 7# bottle.  Got down my manageable sized bottles of olive oil (I had poured them months ago) and put away the empties to refil later.  Basically, I got into soaping mode.  

I pulled out all of my "control" bars from previous batches to check for DOS.   Two early batches have a tiny spot.  One batch I only have one bar (this is the first sign of DOS).  The other batch I have two bars.  One bar has barely a spot and the other bar's spot is getting greasier and deeper orange looking, but not bigger. (I spotted the DOS in July, 2015 on these.)

Right now, it's nap time then I'll make a Bastile (OO/lard/castor 75/20/5) with 50% lye solution.  I'm going to add 2 tsp sugar to it to help with the bubbles.  I like creamy lather, but others like bubbly lather.  Maybe the sugar will make it the best of both worlds.  Or not.


----------



## snappyllama

I planned out my whipped soap project. I'm down with what I'm guessing is the flu so don't trust myself with anything more mentally taxing than watching videos and wallowing in illness. Next week I'm taking vacation time to look at possibly moving to North Carolina - so I hope to recover quickly. I swear, every time I take a vacation day I come down with something...


----------



## Misschief

It's not just you, Snappy. I missed two days of work at the end of this past week. It's a cold/cough/fever/throwing up thingy I have. It seems my grandson has it, too. And he's 4 hours away from me. He's had it for 3 weeks! Not fun! Get better quickly!


----------



## susiefreckleface

I did my weekly weigh of my curing soaps.
And I made a batch of calendula salve-balm with a few different EOs. But I think maybe a half a gram too much Texas cedarwood EO. DH says is ok though.


----------



## Rusti

I made my fourth batch of soap. Played with colors again and tried to be braver and bolder with them. The dirty utensils that I'll wash tomorrow smell so good when you walk past them. I used WSP's BBW Freesia dupe and I think I'm in love. It was always the scent I was most disappointed that BBW discontinued!


----------



## SuzieOz

Today I'm finally going to use that flat, boiled beer that's been sitting in the fridge for a week to make some beer and honey soap.

When I finally drag myself away from this computer and drooling over all those lovely soapy photos ...


----------



## rainycityjen

Splurged on a new single-wire cutter (decided I like chunky soaps and I cannot lie) and an PVC planer with a cool sliding safety/guide bar (my wood cheapie planer was getting gummy and prone to uneven shaves). Plowboyz Woodshop LLC on Etsy if anyone is interested.


----------



## TeresaT

Decided on the percentages of Laurel Berry oil and olive oil for my Aleppo-style soap.  The LBO was delivered yesterday and I wasn't sure what percentages to use.  I decided to go with 30/70 LBO/OO. I like the numbers that SoapCalc spit out.  After that cures for a few months, I'll try it out and see if I want to make another batch with different numbers or wait for a longer cure to check again.  Oooohhh, the anticipation!! Saturday can't come soon enough.  I might actually do this tomorrow after work.


----------



## penelopejane

I've been looking to buy some fragrant oils. 
One of the fragrant oil suppliers in Oz is having a sale-50% off shipping! That is it. What a star company. You guys in the US are so lucky. Your sales are meaningful.


----------



## skayc1

I've made a 5 oz batch of cp soap for embeds, made a batch of lotion that makes three 4 oz jars, Shrunk wrapped my love spell scented soap, getting ready to shrink wrap some bath bombs, & label stuff.


----------



## songwind

Last night I made 3 batches of shave soap, including two new scents for release later this month.


----------



## grassyriver

I made soap with my husband's home brewed beer. I've made beer soap before but never from his home brew. I also tried out a new fragrance: Black Pepper from Oregon Trail. Smells fantastic in the beer soap.


----------



## JuneP

Between house guests for several days, and trying to catch up on my planting in the afternoons when weather's been permitting, all I've had time to do is order supplies! I unpacked a WS and a BB order the past two days, and placed an order for some Mad Oils micas today. My new BB silicone liner arrived the other day, so when I'm ready, I'll tackle the spin swirl again in my new 9 bar mold.  The hard liner that came with the mold gave me an awful time releasing it. The base was the worst. The BB silicone one should be a huge improvement, I hope,


----------



## SuzieOz

JuneP said:


> My new BB silicone liner arrived the other day, so when I'm ready, I'll tackle the spin swirl again in my new 9 bar mold.  The hard liner that came with the mold gave me an awful time releasing it. The base was the worst. The BB silicone one should be a huge improvement, I hope,



Sounds like the BB silicone liner I have - (for the BB 9 bar mould?) I've done a successful spin swirl in it.  Good luck with that - have fun! 

Today: 1. Tried to make the elusive sky-blue soap I've been wanting - formulated a recipe with light oils/butters to try and prevent my blue going green - blend of 3 floral fragrances.

2. Rice Flower & Shea - tried to do a pretty hanger swirl but forgot how this FO accelerates badly. Oh well, will be interesting to see it cut anyhoo.


----------



## TeresaT

I've been researching how to make my own molds because of this:


----------



## DeeAnna

amd said:


> Sometimes what happens is better than what you plan....



But I have to say your diagrams of your design are really interesting to me. Kudos to you for doing that planning!

I do pretty good on getting the soap batter made and colored, but when I get to the point of actually doing the swirl, I often go utterly blank on The Plan that was so crystal clear in my mind when I started. :think: 

I need to make diagrams like yours so I have something to look at to get my brain back on track again.


----------



## amd

DeeAnna said:


> But I have to say your diagrams of your design are really interesting to me. Kudos to you for doing that planning!
> 
> I do pretty good on getting the soap batter made and colored, but when I get to the point of actually doing the swirl, I often go utterly blank on The Plan that was so crystal clear in my mind when I started. :think:
> 
> I need to make diagrams like yours so I have something to look at to get my brain back on track again.



It works really well, I sketch out what I want on one side and then layout the steps for the design on the back. It also serves as a good ckecklist for remembering to do things like put the gear tie in the mold before I pour soap. (If I don't I have actually forgotten to swirl!)


----------



## BWsoaps

Today I've created the packaging for my soap.

The soap will be wrapped in grease proof paper then the box will be shrink wrapped.


CC completely welcome ✌


----------



## Stacyspy

I do this... it was the easiest, and fairly inexpensive.
http://www.instructables.com/id/Worlds-easiest-silicone-mold/



TeresaT said:


> I've been researching how to make my own molds because of this:


----------



## TeresaT

Stacyspy said:


> I do this... it was the easiest, and fairly inexpensive.
> http://www.instructables.com/id/Worlds-easiest-silicone-mold/



This is great!  The one I was going to try was silicone caulk and corn starch.  You mix the caulk into the starch and knead like dough then continue with the instructions as in this.  However, it looked extremely messy with all of the corn starch (and, I don't have any).  This definitely looks easier, especially for 3-dimensional molds.


----------



## Navaria

I've spent the day creeping the forum, playing around with new recipe ideas, and am getting ready to put together a game plan on how to plan my soapy week of vacation! I have soooo many new things I want to try! But I have a limited number of molds so I have to plan accordingly. Fastest to set (salt bars etc.) get done first so I can have my individual molds back for other things lol. That's all I can do since I'm at work and they frown on me actually soaping here. They're sticks-in-the-mud! :razz:


----------



## Stacyspy

I'm getting a Bud cutter, I'm getting a Bud cutter... Can you tell I'm excited?...lol... I just ordered it, and luckily, I'm not as "interested" as Deanna's "jingle freak", or I'd drive the 3.5 hours to pick it up... I guess I can wait the 3-5 days...maybe... I hope...


----------



## Marshall

Did my first spoon swirl this morning and am going crazy waiting the 24 hours to un-mold and cut. Began construction on a corner planer to remove those sharp edges.


----------



## kchaystack

I have done 2 soaps in the last 2 days.  First is a mix of Nurture's OMH and Lavender FO, the next is BB Ginger Patchouli FO.


----------



## LisaAnne

Finally started my Lilly Pads for the March challenge.


----------



## Marshall

First attempt at a spoon swirl . Not exactly spring colors but it's what I had to work with. Hemp soap with spearmint, eucalyptus and patcholi. 
Pretty happy with it though.


----------



## kchaystack

Cut the ginger patchouli soap.


----------



## Marshall

kchaystack said:


> Cut the ginger patchouli soap.



What is your take on the Ginger Patchouli FO? Sounds interesting


----------



## kchaystack

Marshall said:


> What is your take on the Ginger Patchouli FO? Sounds interesting



It is interesting.  I don't smell much patch in it - it has a kind of spicy/sweet scent once soaped.  Next time I think I will add a little patch EO to bring the basenote out some more.


----------



## maya

Here's mine!


----------



## maya

And a couple of others.


----------



## songwind

kchaystack said:


> Cut the ginger patchouli soap.



Nice Irish Flag for St Paddy's week!

I really like how your layers of color came out.


----------



## Navaria

Here's what I've accomplished today


----------



## kchaystack

Navaria said:


> Here's what I've accomplished today



I love that impression mat!  Where did you get it?


----------



## Navaria

http://https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00RBIDICQ/ref=yo_ii_img?ie=UTF8&psc=1


kchaystack said:


> I love that impression mat!  Where did you get it?



I ordered it on Amazon. It was actually a sheet of 4 different designs. I cut it apart to fit my mold. I'm kind of obsessed with impression molds right now.


----------



## amd

Navaria said:


> http://https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00RBIDICQ/ref=yo_ii_img?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> I ordered it on Amazon. It was actually a sheet of 4 different designs. I cut it apart to fit my mold. I'm kind of obsessed with impression molds right now.



Me too.


----------



## kchaystack

Marshall said:


> Ok, so I guess I am slow but I don't understand how that mat is used.  I would think the mat would produce a negative image but looking at the soap, which is amazing by the way, the image looks like a positive and in a highlighted color?



You put the mat in the bottom of the mold, and make a small amount of colored batter. Using a spatula,  you scrape the colored soap into the mat so that it fills the mat, but leaves none out of the mat. Then pour the rest of the batter into the mold.


----------



## Dahila

Goat milk with oatmeal, one scented with Lemongrass and green tea, another.............well I forgot to add FO, it is going to be unscented


----------



## soaring1

Finally had some time to myself.  I am doing a happy dance!  Last night hubby and I picked up a small used bread rack on wheels with no shelving so we got it cheap at a food equipment place.  I went and bought some egg crate light grating and cut it with a band saw for shelving.  I now have a soap drying rack.  No more wally world vinyl covered racks sitting on my closet shelving. It is 6 foot tall.  30" wide and 10" deep.


----------



## LisaAnne

Nice!


----------



## SuzieOz

I want what she's got ... :mrgreen:


----------



## Navaria

SuzieOz said:


> I want what she's got ... :mrgreen:



Me tooooo! Jelly over here! Making one is on my list of things to do. It just hasn't happened yet. I've been too busy making soap lol


----------



## Navaria

Made this one yesterday. Cut it today. Also made my first batch of LS. But we won't talk about that right now.:evil: I also made bug chaser candles and broke my scale, which put an end to any further soapy ad adventures for the day.


----------



## soaring1

Navaria said:


> Made this one yesterday. Cut it today. Also made my first batch of LS. But we won't talk about that right now.:evil: I also made bug chaser candles and broke my scale, which put an end to any further soapy ad adventures for the day.



I like it.  Looks like Earth and Sky with clouds.  I would name it Earthen Sky.  I have one of my soaps called Earthen Sky and it doesn't look as nice as yours.


----------



## soaring1

Tried my first coffee soap. I couldn't just do coffee I had to throw in several additives.  It is Coffee Honey Oatmeal soap.  I used some Keauhou-Kona Coffee Beans and ground them up, ground oatmeal and locally grown honey. I scented it with Vanilla Select, Orange 10x and a kiss of Clove. Needless to say I was full speed ahead to try to get it in the mold before it became soap on a stick.  Used SoapMaker 3 recipe I put in for the first time and not used to the format as I had always used Soap Calc. I used 5%  Lye Discount and 32.5% Lye solution Strength.


----------



## SuzieOz

Oooh nom-nom


----------



## Marshall

I made it through all 157 pages of the Soap pictures thread, came to the realization that me and my first spoon swirl have a LONG way to go. 

Completed my beveling tool, but have to admit I feel a bit of loss cutting away some of the soapy goodness I am trying to create,  is that just a bit obsessive? :think:

Accepted the frustration that comes with the wakeing up this morning and knowing I don't get to make any soap today because I am out of storage space for both cured and drying bars.... "Accepted" may be a bit of an over statement. 

The upshot for the day was I got to try my first salt bar today, inspired from the enablers on this very forum. And, yea you were right, it is amazing! I offer a humble debt of gratitude for making my shower this morning awesome.  Don't quote that last statement out of context


----------



## TeresaT

I made three "first" batches:

2# pine tar
2# "Aleppo" style
1# "fish net/snakeskin" pour and I used a new FO - "grass" by Crafter's Choice.  

The experimenting has begun!

ETA:  this is the "Snake in the Grass" pour.  I hope it turns out well.


----------



## shunt2011

8 batches of soapy goodness in their molds. Cutting tomorrow. 128 bars when cut.


----------



## nsmar4211

Two different liquid soap pastes cooking (dual lye and one lye). Plans for next weekend for two batches of HP bars. Need more space!


----------



## Punkin2x74

soaring1 said:


> Tried my first coffee soap. I couldn't just do coffee I had to throw in several additives.  It is Coffee Honey Oatmeal soap.  I used some Keauhou-Kona Coffee Beans and ground them up, ground oatmeal and locally grown honey. I scented it with Vanilla Select, Orange 10x and a kiss of Clove. Needless to say I was full speed ahead to try to get it in the mold before it became soap on a stick.  Used SoapMaker 3 recipe I put in for the first time and not used to the format as I had always used Soap Calc. I used 5%  Lye Discount and 32.5% Lye solution Strength.



I brought home several pounds of Kona Coffee from Kona a couple years ago and wrapped it really well and vacuumed sealed it because I don't drink red coffee that often.  I was surprised when I unwrapped it and it was still OK.  So I decided to put it In soap.  It smells awesome!


----------



## lisajudy2009

Cut my all natural indigo colored soap.  Peppermint, lavender, rosemary, lemongrass, and lemon. 
it is bluer in real life


----------



## paillo

Started boxing and packing up my soaping room for the move in six weeks. Really difficult, I have at least a couple of boxes of 'can't pack yet, I might want to use these one last time for lotions, bath spa kits'. Done with soaping for months now, alas.

Another couple weeks 'til my first tallow and lard soaps are cured, but oh my, I may be a convert. I used only 30% of one or the other, but have sneaked a couple into the shower and a coffee one into the kitchen. Oh my. Baby lardinator wannabe?

Ugh to packing up a house we've lived in 12 years. The saddest soaping thing I've tossed so far is a six-pack of Wild Blue I'd meant to soap but not going to haul it cross country and it's been sitting for a year so not gonna foist it off on friends... Scary but liberating to go through everything, keep, toss or donate!


----------



## Dahila

build this for the pics and took some pictures  I need to make a nice pics of my products, finally ,  it seems that last week I made a quiet few milk soaps


----------



## susiefreckleface

Inventory and Pack up soaping supplies for the move in a couple weeks.  DH put his foot down and denied my one last venture into soaping today before our move. I really had my heart set on a three pound batch of castile.  I have 1500 ml of EVOO in glass bottles and would rather transport SOAP than pack glass  bottles of EVOO.   That's ok - I might sneak out my box no.1 that has the NaOH in it, and box no.2 with my essential depot silicone log mold ANYWAY when he works late this week and have at. I can cure it outside for a couple days. First I just need to ferret out how ticked off he'd be.

Darn it - he just came over and kissed me and smiled really big and said he loves me.  Awwww I'm  m e l t i n g...... OK I guess no soaping for a few MORE weeks. It's probably best to keep a man named Vladimir on my good side and happy. I do love his smile.

back to disassembling my racks and I've got to figure out a vented box to pack my curing soaps in.  

Maybe I can felt another bar just to feed my withdrawals. oh wait - nothing was said about making balm..

Suz


----------



## Hippy-Nerds-Wife

*Daydreaming about "Soap Gardening"*

My old Ipad limits my experience here, so I haven't yet figured out how to start a new thread.

Today, I'm dreaming of Spring (that happens with the time change) and wondering what I should be putting in my "Soapy Garden".  I like natural ingredients for smell as well as color in my soaps.  With limited (city living) space for an edible garden, I will have to find a way to combine.  

My favorite soap is my Pumpkin Spice, so I'll start with pumpkins, and lavender (to start infusions)

What are the staples in your "Soapy Garden" this year?[/FONT]


----------



## Dahila

Dandelion,  Plantain, Stinging nettle, Rosemary,  Peppermint, all OO infusion and some of them extract and dried, not to forget basil, oregano............you just made my brain going in circles,  I try to deny the Spring due my back problem


----------



## JuneP

All I got to do was empty a Mad Oil order of micas. Got some gardening time and made pizza dough to ferment in the fridge for a few days. Didn't even have time to read the Sunday papers! Soaping has to wait a bit longer till bills are paid, taxes are done and garden work is caught up.


----------



## CoolSuds

I went back to my soapy roots and made a recipe from the distant past...one I started with in the early 80's...tallow & olive oil! It makes such a hard creamy bar & I was able to cut it in 20 hours! It was still warm, that chemical reaction still going strong. It is a soap which needs to be cut right away since it gets so hard & you don't want a big hard block of soap to deal with...it also makes a very white bar, so the soap I didn't color is still morphing its color right before my eyes!


----------



## SuzieOz

CoolSuds, your soap sounds awesome!

I made a loooong TO DO list, worked out all the ingredients I need to accomplish said TO DO list, added a loooong list of ingredients to the cart in my fave soapy supplier, looked at the total ......

Went back to looong list, highlighted MUST DO SOONs, went back to looong cart list, moved most of loooong list of ingredients to wishlist, reduced cost by three quarters!!

Hit CHECKOUT NOW.

Me happy little vegemite


----------



## amd

Catching up for a few days:
Saturday I had a show. Highest sales yet! I'm not sure if I'm getting a better handle on what people like for fragrances or if the crowd was in a better spending mood. The last show we didn't sell any welded items and just enough soap to cover the booth fee, gas and food for the day. (But I did get $200 in follow up sales by handing out samples with my business cards, so I called it a win.) This show we sold out of welded items and I sold enough soap to pay for the booth fee, gas, food for the day, and the banner I had bought for the table front. Breaking even one baby step at a time 

Sunday I made my shopping list for today's WalMart run, masterbatched a bucket of oils, poured embeds and samples, and made a batch of Lavender Chamomile to restock.

Today I have a WalMart run after work for carrots (my mom loves the carrot coconut milk soap I made, she says it stops her itching from psoriasis), aloe vera juice, coconut milk, and lard. Making another batch of lilac citrus soap because the pre-orders on it almost have it out of stock (and it's not even cured yet!), and another bucket of masterbatch oils. Of course, then I'll have to dishes. Maybe make two loaves of banana bread for my dad and the guys at work.


----------



## jules92207

I have been so busy with life I hadn't made soap in 5 weeks. Yesterday I made four batches - black raspberry vanilla, orange patchouli, rosemary spearmint, and a blend of lavender, grapefruit, litsea, and peppermint.

Also put together some oats to soak for oat water. Planning on a couple of oatmeal soaps next weekend.


----------



## TeresaT

I cut my Aleppo-style soap and unmolded my pine tar loaf.  The pine tar is still soft and zaps.  But here's a photo of a bar of the LBO soap. It smells great.


----------



## TeresaT

I cut my pine tar soap yesterday and it's grainy.  I've never had grainy soap before and I'm not sure what I did.  Here's a cut and paste of my Evernote notes.

*03/20/2016*.  Made two pounds of pine tar soap.  Measured all oils into the bowl and added two tsp SL to bowl of oils.  Did not use master batch lye.  Made fresh lye solution and added 24 gm SC to the lye solution so it would dissolve.  Added two tsp honey to 36 gm of the water from the lye solution, added into the oils instead of the lye water.  Mixed the lye into the oils and mixed by HAND until it reached a medium trace.  Poured into the mold and covered with plastic.  Put into the bathroom to set up.  


*03/21/2016*.  Unmolded today after work.  It was still a bit soft and some of the soap stuck in the corners on one end.  I decided to test zap test that by using it to wash my hands.  EPIC FAIL!!  My hands were on fire.  Not quite finished saponifying yet.  Dang that hurt!!  I couldn't rinse fast enough or with enough water.  The loaf is in the curing room on the rack waiting for tomorrow night to see if it has hardened enough to cut it.  Not sure what the problem is since I used fresh lye solution, not the master batched solution.  My guess is the pine tar slows down saponification.  I'll have to check the forum though to find out.  That doesn't make sense since the pine tar speeds up trace.  


03/22/2016.  I cut the soap today.  I got seven full bars, one good sized end piece and a small end sliver off of the loaf.  I used the soap stamp to stamp all of the bars.  I did it through plastic like Navigator suggested and it worked well.  I also discovered I only need to strike once gently with the mallet to get a good impression.  Not all of the Ivy shows, but it's nice anyway.  I still love my stamp and will continue to use it.  Alright, I used the end sliver to check for zap.  It did not zap; however, the soap fell apart and crumbled.  That has never happened to me before and I noticed if you look closely at the photo of the cut soap, it is kind of grainy looking instead of smooth looking.  Since the soap is very young, I will just monitor it.  However, I will have to check with the SMF gurus to find out about the granularity of the soap.


----------



## HoneyLady

1.) Used honey/oatmeal soap in shower.  Made 12/15.  YUM!

2.) Visited SMF on break @ work.  *No* time to soap last week, this week, or next week.  Going thru withdrawal . . . :cry:

~HL~


----------



## TeresaT

Was on a FB soaping forum when someone posted "have you used ice cream to make soap?"  I had to immediately respond:  "Are you nutz?  Fat gurl here don't waste no ice cream!"   Back to work.


----------



## biarine

I just cut my neem and lemongrass shampoo. I used 2% neem and 3% lemongrass but the neem is really strong that I can smell it 10 feet away.  My husband don't like the smell but I don't mind. And I add some moringa powder too. I love it


----------



## Sonya-m

biarine said:


> I just cut my neem and lemongrass shampoo. I used 2% neem and 3% lemongrass but the neem is really strong that I can smell it 10 feet away.  My husband don't like the smell but I don't mind. And I add some moringa powder too. I love it




Interesting you went for lemongrass as I've got plans this weekend for a neem soap and lemongrass is my hope of masking the smell. Oh well, it's not for my use anyway!!


----------



## biarine

Sonya-m said:


> Interesting you went for lemongrass as I've got plans this weekend for a neem soap and lemongrass is my hope of masking the smell. Oh well, it's not for my use anyway!!




Oh sorry sonya-m yes it smell hard to hide


----------



## SuzieOz

Well, I have yet to smell neem, maybe not on my soon-to-do list!

I made a batch of what was meant to be Star Anise & Orange and did a hanger swirl with my brand new "gear tie" - (I'd never heard of such a thing before I joined the soaping community) - only to discover (after putting in mould) - the Star Anise EO still sitting in it's little bowl :evil:

I left the soap plain orange.

So I immediately did another, this time same the colours but trying my first "Clyde Slide" - Well! ... guess what I found after I'd poured my carefully orchestrated slide into that mould?? ... that same little Star Anise EO sitting smugly in it's little bowl ... :evil: :evil:

This time I poured the EO straight into the mould and took to it with my little coffee frother - totally destroying said Clyde Slide ... 

Oh well.

:cry:


----------



## nickbar

I just made some cow milk soap!!!



*Pounds**   Ounces          **Grams
*Full fat milk   0.352          5.63                159.48
Lye - *NaOH*   0.165         2.65               75.05
Oils               1.257          20.11             570.00


#√Oil/Fat%
Almond Oil, sweet 10%
Olive Oil pomace 70%
Palm Oi 15%
5% Coconut Oil

I used also 1-2tbs honey and some oatmeal on light trace... 

Of course in the end i put the mold on the fridge and i am gonna let it there for about 20-24 hours...


----------



## amd

A soapy marathon.... Second batch of lilac citrus, carrot coconut milk, grape soda (it was supposed to be lilac but I didn't have enough FO), and finally mastrbatching more oils... They're just so pretty all melted in the pot...


----------



## shunt2011

Cleaning up my soaps to get ready to be wrapped and labeled. I have my largest show to date the first weekend in May. So much t do. Here are some of the soaps I made last weekend. Won't be ready for several more weeks  




h


----------



## Navaria

shunt2011 said:


> Cleaning up my soaps to get ready to be wrapped and labeled. I have my largest show to date the first weekend in May. So much t do. Here are some of the soaps I made last weekend. Won't be ready for several more weeks View attachment 20118
> View attachment 20119
> View attachment 20120
> View attachment 20121
> View attachment 20122
> hView attachment 20123


 
What kind of swirl is that? They are so pretty!


----------



## shunt2011

Thank you. Most are just random drop swirls. The yellow/orange one started as a tiger swirl but then took my chopstick and swirled from one end to the other.


----------



## susiefreckleface

I purchased 12 ozs of pink Himalayan salt to make salt scrub as part of a gift birthday basket for my boss.


----------



## LisaAnne

I tried making wood grain soap. The only tutorial I could find was a spin swirl. I have no idea how it will look, but I'm hopeful.


----------



## susiefreckleface

Working on fizzy bath bombs.. later will do a salve/balm.

And... waiting on my very 1st BB purchase so I can proceed with salt scrub next week. I hope it arrives in enough time to make the salt scrub before my boss's birthday. It took so long for me to decide to order because I've just been hemming and hawing on preservatives.  A great point came up in conversation that it's much safer for the recipient if I use a preservative in a hand crafted body product that will probably sit in a steamy shower possibly collecting unfriendlies over time.
.


----------



## MySoapyHeart

This is probably only interesting for me, lol, but I have gone through aaaaaall my recipes ( so many of them...gasp) and have found the ones that are my absolute top 20 best ones (used a hard hand in selecting them) I went to soapcalc and printed them out with larger measurements so they are perfectly portioned to go in my 2.5 pound basic silicone/wooden mold from Nurture.  Now all of my staples are glued in one huge black book, with room for expanding the "line" if need be (oh, it`d be needed alright, love to play with soapcalc...)

Also have sections in the book where my  lipbalm recipes, bath fizzies, footsoaks, my personal recipes for essential oils that stick in cp soap are, etc. All sorted neatly, secured and with small drawings, stickers and extra tidbits of usefull info so it is a nice book to "read" for someone who doesn`t soap, they can go through it and look at everything shiny and colorfull. Sort of my scrapbook of soaping. Man that felt good to get done. Took me over a week to get done *phew*. I should add that I am adicted to stickers...*blush*.

Have been putting it off for a long time, just had them in plain plastic pockets, and all sorted, but now I have them all in my secret book of soaping (no, I don`t call it that, it doesn`t have a name. _Yet_...)


----------



## Sonya-m

I made a soap for my friend with sensitive skin which has 20% neem - it's reeks!! She reckons she likes the smell!

Also had the soap demons attack my travelling faux funnel soap! Ended up glopping it in


----------



## TeresaT

I unmolded my first ever beer soap.  I made it with an oatmeal stout so I put some oat "flour" in it for exfoliation.  I actually zapped some of my oatmeal in my coffee grinder a little too long.  Instead of fine oats, I got flour.  I still used it.  Then I put some whole oats on top for decoration.  The stout was almost black (and stinky!), but the soap is a beautiful creamy tan and has an earthy smell.


----------



## TeresaT

LisaAnne said:


> I tried making wood grain soap. The only tutorial I could find was a spin swirl. I have no idea how it will look, but I'm hopeful.



Try this link.  I'm not sure if it will work, but it is a tutorial on an amazing wood grain soap that is done as an ITP.  (Nope, not ITP.  That's a different video.  Still looking.) It's in an Asian language, though.

http://haocheng.pixnet.net/blog/post/42465886

ETA:   This is the ITP swirl.  Also in an Asian language very brief, but gives a good idea of the process.   https://www.facebook.com/epin1010/videos/615585111878486/


----------



## shunt2011

Just finished wrapping 280 bars of soap. Partially labeled. Hope to finish tomorrow.


----------



## LisaAnne

TeresaT said:


> Try this link.  I'm not sure if it will work, but it is a tutorial on an amazing wood grain soap that is done as an ITP.  (Nope, not ITP.  That's a different video.  Still looking.) It's in an Asian language, though.
> 
> http://haocheng.pixnet.net/blog/post/42465886
> 
> ETA:   This is the ITP swirl.  Also in an Asian language very brief, but gives a good idea of the process.   https://www.facebook.com/epin1010/videos/615585111878486/



Thanks Teresa appreciate it! Some parts turned out decent. But I screwed up by not using sodium lactate, salt and used way to much water. Going to watch the videos and try again. I was all over the place looking for tutorials, glad you found them!

I watched them, thanks. The first one was labor intensive but I love the more linear look. These are super soft and need cleaned up, I'd like them better less curvy.


----------



## CoolSuds

All these cured & ready to go! Very nice & creamy...olive, palm , coconut & castor oils in all of these! So I got them photographed today!!!


----------



## SuzieOz

They are absolutely awesome Coolsuds, love that brown soapdish, I thought it was soap at first.


----------



## CoolSuds

Thank you!


----------



## TeresaT

LisaAnne, are you going to post the pics of the cut?  I'm very interested in them even if they're not "perfect."  I hope the others with the new vids give you closer to what you're hoping to achieve.  You're right, that first one is extremely labor intensive.  I don't think I'd have the patience for it.  But then again maybe some day...


----------



## LisaAnne

TeresaT said:


> LisaAnne, are you going to post the pics of the cut?  I'm very interested in them even if they're not "perfect."  I hope the others with the new vids give you closer to what you're hoping to achieve.  You're right, that first one is extremely labor intensive.  I don't think I'd have the patience for it.  But then again maybe some day...



Yes, I was half way through it when I realized I was cutting them wrong. Another mistake I made was swirl the middle because it didn't look swirled enough. Some parts I'm happy with. 
I think the colors look better in person. I had six colors and I mixed within those colors so the lines would not be so sharp. Also thar loaf spin you did might work well, giving the less swirly long lines . thicker lines would be better also.


----------



## Sonya-m

Love that last one CoolSuds!!

And LisaAnne, I think those turned out great!

I attempted to brush away the soap gremlins I posted about yesterday. I was gonna go simple but my FO behaved so well I went for it. So 1/4 of my mould is filled with a two colour itp swirl and the rest is a white base with a drop hanger swirl using the same two colours as the bottom. Looking forward to the cut.

Cut my neem soap:




And my failed travelling faux funnel:


----------



## artemis

Today I practised my photography skills on my almost 100% coconut oil soap. It's "almost" because I added a tiny bit of red palm oil to get a creamy color. I deepened a little with some turmeric to make a subtle swirl and scented it with "Orange Peel" FO from BB. The soap looks and smells just like I hoped, but the picture looks a little overly dramatic.


----------



## TeresaT

LisaAnne said:


> Yes, I was half way through it when I realized I was cutting them wrong. Another mistake I made was swirl the middle because it didn't look swirled enough. Some parts I'm happy with.
> I think the colors look better in person. I had six colors and I mixed within those colors so the lines would not be so sharp. Also thar loaf spin you did might work well, giving the less swirly long lines . thicker lines would be better also.



Those came out fantastic!  The colors are great.  The loaf "spin" wasn't actually a spin at all.  Wrong terminology.  I corrected the album after you made your post. It was a Taiwan circling swirl.  I kept going in circles around the perimeter of the loaf until I decided I liked the look.  Although, I'm going to try to spin a loaf mold like that just to see if I can. I'm sure I'll wear the batter, so I'll definitely have the camera rolling when I try that!


----------



## carlyjones

I know I'm new and everything but those look AMAZING haha if those aren't right I'd love to see what is ahah you impressed me! If love to get my hands on one of those!!


----------



## dibbles

Sonya your neem soap is beautiful - looks like you may have chased the gremlins away. I know the traveling funnel didn't turn out how you wanted it to, but it still looks very nice. It's hard to appreciate a disappointing outcome for what it is, when it is our own, but I like it!

Coolsuds, your soaps are all pretty. I love the bit of green you added to the black and white soap. Being partial to brown/tan soaps myself - that one is my favorite.

LisaAnn, WOW! Beautiful color choices and they turned out great!!

Artemis, love the creamy color you got, and I really like the subtle swirl.


----------



## kchaystack

Cut my latest soap, my first ombre.  Used Nurture's Karma FO and blue vibrance mica and titanium dioxode.


----------



## SuzieOz

They're lovely kchaystack, put me in mind of a blue sunny day and fluffy white clouds! :razz:


----------



## LisaAnne

kchaystack said:


> Cut my latest soap, my first ombre.  Used Nurture's Karma FO and blue vibrance mica and titanium dioxode.



Lots of great soaps on here, but I am so partial to blue soaps! Very pretty.


----------



## lisajudy2009

searching for a site with madder root and palm oil in stock!! Lol. One or the other is out of stock!


----------



## Sonya-m

I cut this


----------



## LisaAnne

Sonya-m said:


> I cut this
> View attachment 20204



Looks like you have your game back. All very pretty. That traveling faux funnel pour has me intimidated. Maybe some day I'll try.


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Cut the Avocado soap I HP yesterday. It smells great!  

I used *Natures Garden Earl Grey Tea*. 
It is fresh, a bit fruity and a very clean type of scent that isn`t obtrusive or annoying. It doesn`t invade your nostrils, just... tickles them ever so slightly without teasing you too much and then just vanish before you knew it was there.
I like it better in HP than CP, it hung around a bit better, using the same ammount as before. Pleasant smell.

Here are the picture of it. Managed to get a smooth pour out of it, happy about that, not a lot of holes in the soap. Some, but not much.

PS! The bottom picture is the closest one to the real color. IRL it is more of a soft seafoam green. (I improvized and used yellow and blue untill I got the color I wanted)


----------



## kc1ble

I made my first batch, but no pictures...I was concentrating...:think:


----------



## dibbles

Only added avocado oil to my Costco list. I haven't had a chance to make soap for weeks :cry: Maybe tomorrow...


----------



## SuzieOz

kc1ble said:


> I made my first batch, but no pictures...I was concentrating...:think:



Make sure you take photos after unmoulding, and again when you cut them. You will treasure those! 

I made a double batch of Rich Dark Chocolate & Cinnamon. Smells like Easter!


----------



## Stacyspy

I went to the local Amish store today, and stocked up on CO, OO, cocoa butter and lye. And surprise... they had a bottle of avocado oil that someone ordered and never picked up...one gal for $7.99...SCORE!!!


----------



## mzimm

I couldn't make soap today, waiting on a shipment.  And there will be a day or two when I'm going to have grandchildren to dote on, so I ticked off a couple of other items on my to do list.  Which made me think of all the times as a newbie when I couldn't wait to start a batch, and then when I did, I was unprepared, and disorganized and stressed because my soaping stuff was in a mess, and I couldn't lay my hands on what I needed when I needed it, and things didn't go perfect and smooth like in the videos. 
So I made a list for all the newbs out there who maybe can't actually soap today, maybe the dog can't be put outside today, or you're waiting on a new fragrance to arrive, or whatever.  And it's killing you to have to wait.  So here's some "soapy" stuff to keep you happy and get you more ready when the time comes. 

View attachment To Do.pdf


----------



## LisaAnne

Figuring out my mini soaps so I can make bigger more decorative versions.


----------



## Sagebrush

I finally made a batch of soap after being worried that I had come down with a case of "soap gremlins". But everything turned out lovely.


----------



## snappyllama

Loving everyone's soap pictures!  I know such talented folks!

Today I hacked the tops off of two batches and made soap balls. I swear I should never try to texture - I always muddy up the colors something awful and have to destroy the evidence. Love the scent of one batch though... NG Hummingbird. I think it was Shunt that recommended it... Thanks!  I'm so happy to have my kitchen smelling like spring even as it snowed for the third time this week. Grrr


----------



## apples

made a batch of beeswax soap (with milk) 2 days ago, the batter got so thick so fast (just seconds of stick blending!) and i forgot to add my honey, FO and EO...its ricing up so i gotta plop it into mold (to think i even remember to add my TD and cocoa powder to color it before i plop it!) and pop into freezer - worry it'll "volcano" on me as the soap is so hot in the mold (checked it every now and then - it didnt burst anyway lol!). cut it the next morning and whats in it? some air bubble holes, big and small lumps everywhere suspected being beeswax and a gelled ring in the middle. looked ok though...

today, as i mentioned in another post about "cold" triple milled process - i finally started on the little experiment!


----------



## SuzieOz

Oh well apples, even without fragrance I'm sure it will be lovely to wash with! 

I made my first 6 colour layered "rainbow" soap, a partly swirled pink grapefruit scented soap, and I hand milled a basic batch adding some tea tree and peppermint for my husband (his favourite blend) as the tea tree tends to do something horrid during the saponification process and has a weird smell. I think the handmilling has been far kinder to the blend, smells lovely at this stage anyway.


----------



## penelopejane

shunt2011 said:


> Thank you. Most are just random drop swirls. The yellow/orange one started as a tiger swirl but then took my chopstick and swirled from one end to the other.




Very best of luck for your show. It looks like you have something for everyone. [emoji41]


----------



## shunt2011

penelopejane said:


> Very best of luck for your show. It looks like you have something for everyone. [emoji41]




Thank you!


----------



## SuzieOz

Fruity Rainbow - happy happy happy


----------



## LisaAnne

SuzieOz said:


> Fruity Rainbow - happy happy happy



That is so pretty!


----------



## SuzieOz

Thanks LisaAnne, layers aren't straight, you can see where it's gelled in the middle, stearic acid spots everywhere, but I love it! 

I used BB's Pink Grapefruit - I swear this FO not only doesn't accelerate but THINS trace - smells gorgeous too.

And my hand milled Tea tree & Peppermint ... hand milled to be gentler on the tea tree oil ... smells lovely:


----------



## BlackDog

SuzieOz said:


> And my hand milled Tea tree & Peppermint ... hand milled to be gentler on the tea tree oil ... smells lovely:



Suzie, that tree stamp is downright classy. Just perfect. 

Tonight I measured out a batch of oils and lye water so tomorrow morning I can wake up, put the coffee on, and immediately commence soaping!


----------



## kc1ble

I got my second batch of CP done last night.  It was also my first experience with gel phase.  I definitely got a full gel as when I checked it a couple of hours after wrapping, it was hot and quite translucent. It probably overheated as I researched after because there is a small crack going down the center of the loaf.  I did uncover it after I saw how hot it was getting.  I can't wait to cut into it and see how the middle looks.


----------



## penelopejane

SuzieOz said:


> Thanks LisaAnne, layers aren't straight, you can see where it's gelled in the middle, stearic acid spots everywhere, but I love it!
> :




I prefer the wavy lines! Great colour. What did you use to get such great colour? My bright colours run in the shower. [emoji33]


----------



## SuzieOz

penelopejane said:


> I prefer the wavy lines! Great colour. What did you use to get such great colour? My bright colours run in the shower. [emoji33]



Liquid Pigment Dispersion (Carmine), Liquid Brites NG - liquid blend of pigments and dyes - (orange, canary yellow, green, magenta), also ultramarine blue powder.


----------



## TeresaT

I had my three "nieces" over to teach them how to make soap.  One actually already soaps with her mom, but she wanted to come and hang out with her two older cousins.  We had a fun time and I got to test two fragrance oils I purchased WSP's Bamboo and Soapalooza's Vanilla Tropics.  They both smell great.  The girls were a bit disappointed that they couldn't unmold their soaps and take them home with them.  Since I had enough extra batter from each batch to make smaller bars, I dumped it into some Pringle's singles molds I had.  I'll mail them to the girls next week after they've had enough time to sit in the mold long enough to fully saponify and to harden enough that they shouldn't have any trouble getting them out.  Two molds to Ohio and two to Nashville. They can toss the molds in the trash after they get their soaps out.  It was a fun day.


----------



## SuzieOz

That's fabulous Teresa! What a wonderful thing to do with your neices. They look like they're having fun


----------



## LisaAnne

TeresaT said:


> I had my three "nieces" over to teach them how to make soap.
> 
> That looks so fun! I love days like that. I bet they loved it.


----------



## Saponista

Made a variety of circling Taiwan swirl soaps today, going to cut them into guest size bars.




Don't like the orange and green one, it needs a bit of white for contrast.


----------



## Viore

Saponista, I love that orange and blue on on the bottom. What a great color combo! It reminds me of my desert home.


----------



## Navaria

I'm partial to the thin, delicate lines of the black and white one myself, but they're all beautiful!


----------



## Saponista

Thank you viore and navaria


----------



## jn1093

I made 3 test batches for this "secret heart swirl" technique that I saw on Pinterest and I couldn't quite get it right.  Have any of you attempted it? Were dividers used? Is it a huge drop swirl followed by a hanger?  Can you wonderful people offer any input?  Thank you!


----------



## dibbles

Saponista said:


> Made a variety of circling Taiwan swirl soaps today, going to cut them into guest size bars.



I love them all, and would like to see them cut too! Very pretty color choices.


----------



## Saponista

Jn1093 are you sure it isn't done in a slab mould? Those hearts are easy to do on the surface of the batter. 

Dibbles, I cut the soaps today so I will photograph them and do a separate post for them


----------



## LisaAnne

A tempermental Potter friend told me this morning he felt uninspired. I asked for a soap dish and this is the picture of what he came up with. I think it's funny myself.


----------



## LisaAnne

Oops, upside down.


----------



## mzimm

I made my first attempt this week at both the peacock swirl and rimmed soap, been studying up for awhile.

Thanks to Alaiyna B. For her Rim Soap tutorial at*
http://alaiynab.blogspot.com/2015/10/rimmed-soap-tutorial.html

Thanks to Soaping 101 for the YouTube video tutorial and Bastille soap recipe.

Thanks to Kapia Mera for demonstrating his rim slab cutting technique in his Great Cakes Challenge video.

And thanks to Robin at DesertMoonBathNBody for how-to video on making the nifty (and cheap!) peacock swirl tool. *https://youtu.be/sOENnU_b1IM

Doing the peacock swirl rim slab was much easier than I expected.  Getting the right color for the inside, however, proved the most difficult, since color is definitely my nemesis.   I was aiming for the same baby blue as in the swirl, but fell short. 

Now, tell me about those "pimples" on the surface that have popped out as soon as I cut this morning?
And also, this is my first Bastille soap (69% OO, 25% CO, 6% castor).  Does it need as long a cure time as Castille?


----------



## VonnieDeak

I have rheumatoid arthritis really bad and know that lemongrass oil works wonders when applied so I made some lemongrass sunflower oil soap today.  Here is the recipe:

coconut oil 8 oz
castor oil   3 oz
sunflower oil 6 oz.
water         5.7 oz.
lye             2.7 oz.
essential oil 1.0 oz.


----------



## carlyjones

I made my very first batch of soap!! I'll post some pictures when I slice into her. So excited!!


----------



## mzimm

carlyjones said:


> I made my very first batch of soap!! I'll post some pictures when I slice into her. So excited!!



Way to go, carlyjones --- can't wait to see pics!  I'm predicting you will be smitten with love (if you aren't already!)


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Gave away three of my favourite bars to a friend of mine today, she and her husband wanted to be guineapigs again, lol.

1) 10% sheabutter  & NG Green Irish 2) Cocoabutter and coconutmilk, with Apple Mango Tango from NG (tots love for me) and number 3) 30%  avocado oil & 3% beeswax, scented with NG Ginger Bergamot. 

This was what I wanted to know from them after they have tested them at least half way through each bar.

*1)* Did the soap make them feel dry afterwards, or pleasantly clean? (shower & handwash)

*2)* Did it lather enough to their liking, and easy to rinse off? 

*3)* Was the ammount of scent pleasing? (not to much/not to little)

This was before I could log in and se the link that IL gave me to a questionare, so I kept it simple and to the point.

Now the waiting game begins...


----------



## finnrose

I posted a cutting video on YouTube!

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wtyXLLzdmlw&index=3&list=PL9Slb2jAKMKxQRWh_fJ1A0dehb5WPxw7o"]Cutting Lavender + Ylang Ylang + Sandalwood[/ame]


And this is my first post here. I have been lurking for a while now.:wave:


----------



## dillsandwitch

I made 2 batches of passion-fruit & papaya soap. First time trying 40% lye concentration and it went really well.  Usually this FO accelerates but I had time to do a 5 colour ITP swirl so I am pleased so far with it. Its currently hanging out in the oven and I WILL NOT touch it till tomorrow. Not even any peaking.


----------



## carlyjones

I learned so much from my first batch!! Holy !! 100% Castile bar. I sprinkled a little sea salt on top but now I realize I don't really like it. I also never had proper molds. It did the trick but I learned that I need proper ones haha. THE ADDICTION IS REAL!!! Getting my order late next week and I can't wait to make more


----------



## Sagebrush

LisaAnne said:


> A tempermental Potter friend told me this morning he felt uninspired. I asked for a soap dish and this is the picture of what he came up with. I think it's funny myself.




I love it! That's the best soap dish ever!


----------



## rainycityjen

Not today since I'm travelling, but earlier this week - made my first salt bars. Charcoal and tea tree on the left, WSP Shea & Coconut on the right. 100% CO and 50% fine sea salt. Aloe for water. I had to stay up to 2 AM to monitor and cut ... oy vey, will start earlier next time.


----------



## snappyllama

Today I mailed off a few batches and am now planning this weekend's soaping activities... I know batch bombs and pine tar are on the menu along with a challenge attempt. I'm thinking of going Spanish Fly from MO for the attempt - it smells fantastic oob.


----------



## CaraBou

At 5 am this morning I packed up my SB, small mold, a brick of lard, a baggie of CO, goggles and gloves. It's  loading in the plane belly now. Tomorrow I'll be hunting for lye then showing family what to do with it all!


----------



## jules92207

CaraBou said:


> At 5 am this morning I packed up my SB, small mold, a brick of lard, a baggie of CO, goggles and gloves. It's  loading in the plane belly now. Tomorrow I'll be hunting for lye then showing family what to do with it all!



So ambitious! I love it!


----------



## SuzieOz

I am so over myself! :evil:  I did it again ... found my fragrance sitting untouched AFTER having executed a lovely swirl, this time a sea-inspired ITP ... I nearly cried.  I ended up adding it (my favourite EO blend no less) to the pot and stirring through, completely destroying my swirl. I did add the last few dollops of coloured batter hoping I might have at least a little swirl in there somewhere.

I'm really tired of all these plain green soaps containing various scents I have curing all over the place


----------



## SuzieOz

Still, after the above ^ episode, I got on a roll and made a Bastille Buttermilk, a pretty "Pink Champagne", a beer one using Oatmeal Stout FO, and a zigzag freehand swirled eucalyptus which I am afraid I may have left an oil out of!! Grrrr, I hope not. I guess I'll find out when I lick it! :think:

Here's the bastille and the pink champagne:


----------



## MySoapyHeart

SuzieOz said:


> I am so over myself! :evil:  I did it again ... found my fragrance sitting untouched AFTER having executed a lovely swirl, this time a sea-inspired ITP ...



That has happened to me in the beginning to. So I started to add it to my oils so I wouldn`t forget it. That has helped a lot. 

And I also found it to be helpfull when I comes to really unbehaving fragrances that speeds up trace. I have more time to work when I add them to the oils before the lye.


----------



## Navaria

MySoapyHeart said:


> That has happened to me in the beginning to. So I started to add it to my oils so I wouldn`t forget it. That has helped a lot.
> 
> And I also found it to be helpfull when I comes to really unbehaving fragrances that speeds up trace. I have more time to work when I add them to the oils before the lye.


 

I do the same, I actually add it as one of my oils. The last liquid one that goes in the pot. I don't tare my scale after every oil so I keep a running total. I know what my weight should be after all my liquid oils. if it doesn't match up, I double check everything to figure out what I missed.


----------



## amd

Well after a week of high stress at work and sleeping a crazy amount as a result... Yesterday I forced myself to stay awake long enough to masterbatch 12 lbs of oil and the equivalent lye (first time doing that). I was tucked safely into bed at 8:30. Today I photographed some soap, and took a stab at the Petra swirl. Omg it was all sixes and sevens. Guess I'll be watching the video and having another go at it later today. Good thing I have a number of soaps to make for the store!


----------



## Marshall

Hurtling toward Jackson Missippi with my wife and 3 of my sons on a road trip to watch my daughter perform in a Spring concert at collage tonight. Making good use of the brief moments of quiet time to formulate and perfect one the 3872 different things I think I can do next weekend with my WSP order that is due for delivery on Tuesday.


----------



## Sonya-m

My mum is visiting for the weekend so today I taught her how to make soap!! The FO she chose moved faster than I recalled though so we didn't get to do the drop hanger swirl I had in mind so it became a plop hanger. Who knows what we'll find when we cut tomorrow morning


----------



## SuzieOz

Navaria said:


> I do the same, I actually add it as one of my oils. The last liquid one that goes in the pot. I don't tare my scale after every oil so I keep a running total. I know what my weight should be after all my liquid oils. if it doesn't match up, I double check everything to figure out what I missed.



I might have to start doing that with some recipes.
Some, though, I add after I split the batter because I might want a discolouring fragrance in only part of the soap and a non-discolouring in a light colour that I don't want to discolour, if that makes sense. 

Or stick a sign on all my moulds that's right in my face - HAVE YOU ADDED YOUR FRAGRANCE!


----------



## SparksnFlash

Today I was on the hunt for shoes.  Off to TJMaxx for the perfect pair of strappy sandals for work.  I didn't really "love" any of the shoes, but there was one pair that needed a bit more thought, so I went wandering about the store to think about it.  I came home with some awesome pouring bowls for mixing color batches, some great silicone spatulas and really cute Hello Kitty silicone molds.  Looks like I'll still be wearing the same shoes to work on Monday, but will have a happy smile on my face.


----------



## amd

SuzieOz said:


> I might have to start doing that with some recipes.
> Some, though, I add after I split the batter because I might want a discolouring fragrance in only part of the soap and a non-discolouring in a light colour that I don't want to discolour, if that makes sense.
> 
> Or stick a sign on all my moulds that's right in my face - HAVE YOU ADDED YOUR FRAGRANCE!



It's been suggested before (I can't remember who so I can't credit) to put the fo in the mold so you can't pour without adding your fo. Maybe something like that would help. If you're splitting into colors for an itp maybe set the fo bottle in the cup you're separating into so you remember to add it before separating. Or if using two fo.


----------



## dillsandwitch

I made blue master batched  lye water today. 

My funnel had a tiny amount of blue mica on it still after going through the dishwashet so my lye water is now a very pale blue. haha


----------



## Sonya-m

Cut the soap I made with my mum. It was supposed to be a drop hanger but the FO had other plans


----------



## Sonya-m




----------



## amd

Love it Sonya!

I cut yesterday's attempted petra swirl.... And oil oozed all over. I thought I had everything emulsed together but definitely not at trace... Turns out I didn't have it emulsed either! That's what I get for rushing. Binned the whole lot and will redo that attempt today.


----------



## Navaria

SuzieOz said:


> I might have to start doing that with some recipes.
> Some, though, I add after I split the batter because I might want a discolouring fragrance in only part of the soap and a non-discolouring in a light colour that I don't want to discolour, if that makes sense.
> 
> Or stick a sign on all my moulds that's right in my face - HAVE YOU ADDED YOUR FRAGRANCE!


 
Ah, I haven't mixed fragrances yet. With my luck, I'll end up with something that smells like cat litterbox lol


----------



## penelopejane

If you are running out of ideas for soap why not try this:


Go on! I know you brilliant SMFs so can do it!


----------



## navigator9

I made some honey scented soap, with ground apricot seeds to add scrubbiness for a gardener's soap, made in honeybee molds, and some without scrubbies, too. A couple of drops of FO were sliding down the side of the bottle, so I quick wiped it on my shirt, and now I smell so gooooood! I also got klutzy while pouring into my Crystal Lite mold and got soap batter all over the counter. Grrrr...there went half of a soap wasted. Oh well, I'll keep the short one for myself. I haven't used this FO in a while and I had forgotten how much I loved it. It comes from the old Southern Soapers, which became Soapalooza, but Honey Bee from Soapalooza was different, although they swore it was not. That original was amazing...I'm not going to wash this shirt until I absolutely have to!


----------



## Arimara

Made 100%CO LS with potato water. Can't wait to dilute and try.


----------



## Arimara

penelopejane said:


> If you are running out of ideas for soap why not try this:View attachment 20439
> 
> 
> Go on! I know you brilliant SMFs so can do it!



No thank you. I like Nutella but I don't love it like that.:neutral:


----------



## Momsta5

Purchased some wood pieces to modify my regular mold. I need a smaller sized bar for a graduation party favor. Used full aloe vera juice with some sugar, added green clay, turmeric and chlorella for color (match school colors), EO blends "Fresh" and "Relax" that I found at target of all places. Popped it in the freezer-hoping to avoid overheating. So far I like the top, it isn't doing anything crazy in the mold and it smells good. My first CP soap in a long time. So happy to be soaping- I don't even care about the mess...:smile:


----------



## SuzieOz

Arimara said:


> Made 100%CO LS with potato water. Can't wait to dilute and try.



I so want to know how that turns out!


----------



## SuzieOz

amd said:


> It's been suggested before (I can't remember who so I can't credit) to put the fo in the mold so you can't pour without adding your fo. Maybe something like that would help. If you're splitting into colors for an itp maybe set the fo bottle in the cup you're separating into so you remember to add it before separating. Or if using two fo.



^^ YES! Perfect. Thank you


----------



## Arimara

SuzieOz said:


> I so want to know how that turns out!



I'm going to put it in the back of the fridge. I used the dregs of it to wash some dishes and it didn't dry out my hands. I must say, I can't wait to dilute and use it. :mrgreen:


----------



## kchaystack

Cut the soap I made Sunday.  Was going to be for the challenge this month, but it got was too thick.  So i just did a spoon swirl.

WSP's Oakmoss and Sandalwood,  Nurture Soap Supplies Really Red, Hunter Green, and Yellow Vibrance mica.


----------



## galaxyMLP

I made 2 soaps today. 1 lavender EO and 1 with Pink Musk from WSP. I botched the pink musk one... 

I also am making mock samples for bridal favors for a show I'm doing next week. I'm kinda nervous for it but I'm also excited. I'm planning a brochure to go with it.


----------



## LisaAnne

I washed and cleaned up the soap I messed up for the challenge. Liking them better and it really makes me want to learn swirls.


----------



## shunt2011

Still wrapping and labeling soap for my first show in 3 weeks. Have also made 150 lip balm.


----------



## Navaria

Another attempt at the challenge soap, read some more on labeling (oy!) and packed up a bunch of my stuff to take to the campground. I have a feeling I'm going to be making a list when I get there and running back home lol


----------



## CoolSuds

I'm doing my taxes then making soap!!!


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Almost bedtime, but just had to share!

I haven`t made soap today, but I got such great feedback of my soaps from two separate people.  Before I gave them soaps, I told them I wanted them to use it a good  while before evaluating them, because something can feel fine for a  while and then change. So I asked them to spend at least a month or so, both on hands and body, and then let me know. 

The best part about this was that I didn`t even bring the topic up, and I certainly was not going to. 

They claimed it was sudsy, creamy, smooth and smelled fresh and pleasant. It rinsed off well but still left their skin very moisturized. 

Yes, I know, that last part (*sigh*) I have already told them nuuuumerous times it doesn`t work that way. My soaps will never  _moisturize _their skin per say, even though they are superfatted 6%. They will just gently clean it so it isn`t stripped from everything. That is a feeling that can be mistaken for moisturizing. I could see they didn`t care about that, hehe, so I assume only well informed soapers like you guys, understand the difference. 

Anyway... going to bed, almost midnight.. Zzzz


----------



## Sonya-m

That's fabMySoapyHeart! Always lovely to get great feedback! 

Nearly midnight? Where are, somewhere in Europe I assume? Just it's nearly 11pm here in the UK so figured you're only one time zone away


----------



## penelopejane

LisaAnne said:


> I washed and cleaned up the soap I messed up for the challenge. Liking them better and it really makes me want to learn swirls.



What a fine mess you have gotten yourself into!  :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
Beautiful.


----------



## LisaAnne

penelopejane said:


> What a fine mess you have gotten yourself into!  :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> Beautiful.



Thanks? You have a cheesy smile!


----------



## penelopejane

LisaAnne said:


> Thanks? You have a cheesy smile!



The cheesy grin was to indicate I was trying to be funny not rude!


----------



## LisaAnne

penelopejane said:


> The cheesy grin was to indicate I was trying to be funny not rude!



Oh Penelope Jane! I liked it, didn't think you were rude at all! 8)


----------



## TeresaT

I bought two tubes of 100% silicone at Ace hardware to try to make molds out of my Dollar General toy finds.  I hope it doesn't rain this weekend because I have to do this project outside.


----------



## dillsandwitch

TeresaT said:


> I bought two tubes of 100% silicone at Ace hardware to try to make molds out of my Dollar General toy finds.  I hope it doesn't rain this weekend because I have to do this project outside.




I have done this project myself. If you get some white spirits ( I think it would be called  mineral turpentine in the US)it can help to thin out the silicone so its easier to pour. If you have found anything that says to add corn starch to it DONT. it makes it brittle and the mould just breaks really quickly. Also if you use a paintbrush to first brush on a thin coat to your item and then pour the rest over it it makes it less likely that you wont get air bubbles. 

Anyhoo HTH with your project. Have fun


----------



## TeresaT

dillsandwitch said:


> I have done this project myself. If you get some white spirits ( I think it would be called  mineral turpentine in the US)it can help to thin out the silicone so its easier to pour. If you have found anything that says to add corn starch to it DONT. it makes it brittle and the mould just breaks really quickly. Also if you use a paintbrush to first brush on a thin coat to your item and then pour the rest over it it makes it less likely that you wont get air bubbles.
> 
> Anyhoo HTH with your project. Have fun




I DID see a video with cornstarch. I was going to pick some  up.  Someone (dixie?) posted a link for a video where they use dish washing liquid to work with the silicone, but it's still a mass.  That just makes it easier to work with as a dough like consistency.   The cornstarch looked less messy.  Thanks for the info!!  I'll go back to Ace and see if they have that stuff.  I think it's called mineral spirits, but I'm not 100% sure.  (I remember my mom using "mineral spirits" when I was a kid to remove oil-based paint.  I don't think there was latex back then.  Or if there was, it was too expensive for us.)  

I'll post the molds if they turn out OK.  I'll probably post the molds if they're a fail so we can all laugh at them.


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Sonya-m said:


> That's fabMySoapyHeart! Always lovely to get great feedback!
> 
> Nearly midnight? Where are, somewhere in Europe I assume? Just it's nearly 11pm here in the UK so figured you're only one time zone away




Hi sonya, sorry I didn`t see this untill now!

Yes, I live in Norway, so you are spot on, only an hour away on the clock from you guys! : D


----------



## LisaAnne

dillsandwitch said:


> I have done this project myself. If you get some white spirits ( I think it would be called  mineral turpentine in the US)it can help to thin out the silicone so its easier to pour. If you have found anything that says to add corn starch to it DONT. it makes it brittle and the mould just breaks really quickly. Also if you use a paintbrush to first brush on a thin coat to your item and then pour the rest over it it makes it less likely that you wont get air bubbles.
> 
> Anyhoo HTH with your project. Have fun




I did my molds different than that, but I think your method sounds so much better. Are you putting silicone in a container and putting just enough spirit in it to make it pourable?  Do you let the thin painted layer dry before you pour? Thanks


----------



## Sonya-m

MySoapyHeart said:


> Hi sonya, sorry I didn`t see this untill now!
> 
> Yes, I live in Norway, so you are spot on, only an hour away on the clock from you guys! : D




Never visited Norway despite being the accountant for our Norway company. My last few jobs have been doing the accounts for Norwegian companies. Google translate is my best friend!!


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Sonya-m said:


> Never visited Norway despite being the accountant for our Norway company. My last few jobs have been doing the accounts for Norwegian companies. Google translate is my best friend!!



Yes, I totally understand your google-fu skills are essential for you then! Norwegian takes some getting used to. 

If there is anything I can help you with re. Norwegian language, or general things you wonder about that can helpfull to you in your job, let me know : ) 
Ok?


----------



## Sonya-m

MySoapyHeart said:


> Yes, I totally understand your google-fu skills are essential for you then! Norwegian takes some getting used to.
> 
> If there is anything I can help you with re. Norwegian language, or general things you wonder about that can helpfull to you in your job, let me know : )
> Ok?




You're definitely going to regret saying that! And had you said it yesterday you'd be translating my 2014 tax return!!


----------



## carlyjones

. 

Second batch of soap!! I was aiming to do a tear drop but my soap traced so much faster than I anticipated. I learned SO much from this batch. The addiction is real!!!


----------



## TeresaT

I gave away the majority of the soap I made last year.  Some of it was seriously ugly, too.  OK, most of it was seriously ugly!!  However, I needed to get rid of the soap lying around the house so I would have room to store my new experiments.  I've actually got a bar of many, but not all, of the soaps I've given away crowding the shower.  It is amazing how a long cure can turn a so-so soap into something very nice.  I've also discovered that I've used clays, diamataceous earth, and a few other things, in my year of soaping that I completely forgot about.  Yes, it has been a year since my first batch.  In some ways it seems like it has been much longer than that and in other ways it seems like it can't possibly have been a year already.  I have definitely come a long way and have so much more to learn.  I have barely begun my journey.


----------



## SuzieOz

carlyjones said:


> View attachment 20525
> View attachment 20526
> View attachment 20527
> .
> 
> Second batch of soap!! I was aiming to do a tear drop but my soap traced so much faster than I anticipated. I learned SO much from this batch. The addiction is real!!!



Go Carly!! 

Mum and I made our second batch of tallow soap, this time with the addition of olive oil and shea butter, some lavender EO and a purple ITP swirl. My mum's addicted!


----------



## dillsandwitch

LisaAnne said:


> I did my molds different than that, but I think your method sounds so much better. Are you putting silicone in a container and putting just enough spirit in it to make it pourable?  Do you let the thin painted layer dry before you pour? Thanks




Maybe a few minutes between brushing on the layer and pouring. And yeah I squeezed the tube of silicone into a small bucket and then added only enough spirit to make it pourable.


----------



## penelopejane

I made my first confetti soap (using grated failed soaps) and cut it using (for the first time) my brand new birthday present bud multi wire cutter. 

Exceptional, beautifully made piece of equipment. I am still learning how to use it and think I can get rid of some of the marks on the face of the soap by not stopping mid way through the cut. Compared to the hacked pieces of soap that were all different thicknesses I had cut previously with a mitre box I find them very attractive.  

Regarding the confetti I think I will try a courser grate next time.


----------



## LisaAnne

penelopejane said:


> I made my first confetti soap (using grated failed soaps) and cut it using (for the first time) my brand new birthday present bud multi wire cutter.
> 
> Exceptional, beautifully made piece of equipment. I am still learning how to use it and think I can get rid of some of the marks on the face of the soap by not stopping mid way through the cut. Compared to the hacked pieces of soap that were all different thicknesses I had cut previously with a mitre box I find them very attractive.
> 
> Regarding the confetti I think I will try a courser grate next time.



PJ it's very pretty soap. I like the balance of solid and the confetti. It is very nice to have a cutter isn't it? I just got one also and I love it.


----------



## penelopejane

LisaAnne said:


> PJ it's very pretty soap. I like the balance of solid and the confetti. It is very nice to have a cutter isn't it? I just got one also and I love it.



Shipping to Australia was insane but it is so beautiful.  I love it too. :mrgreen:


----------



## Sonya-m

Not soap related but.. I passed my latest exam!!!


----------



## carlyjones

Sonya-m said:


> Not soap related but.. I passed my latest exam!!!




Amazing!! 

Another batch under my belt. Natural looking in the pot swirl scented with sexy sandalwood from candora. 


It looks so different in different light. I need to practice soap photography  

I got some more little pockets od titanium dioxide. I need to get a mini blender asap!


----------



## TeresaT

I ordered 10 FO samples from Peak and four 3-cavity calla lily molds.  Since I am so bad at cutting soaps, I thought I'd try pouring them, instead.  These molds are supposed to make 4.75 oz bars.  I also ordered 13 FO samples and 5 liquid neons from NG.  With names like _Bite Me, The Perfect Man, Fresh Brewed Coffee_ and _Money_, how could I not get FOs from NG?  I also got _Pooch Smooch_.  I got so excited when I saw the name.  I was hoping it was puppy breath FO.  Not so much.    I cut my maroon pink grapefruit soap when I got home today.  It isn't quite as maroon as it was when I poured it Saturday and is more of a deep pink.  So it wasn't a total waste.   I tried to unmold the *Limes with Orange *Petra Swirl from yesterday, but it is too soft.  That will have to wait until tomorrow.  Tonight, I'll measure everything I need to make a rosemary-grapefruit EO batch for a friend then put it all together tomorrow.  The original soap was rosemary-lemon, but since I'm out of lemon EO, I'm going to try it with grapefruit.  If it smells bad, I'll keep that and make her another one after I get lemon EO.


----------



## penelopejane

carlyjones said:


> Amazing!!
> 
> Another batch under my belt. Natural looking in the pot swirl scented with sexy sandalwood from candora. View attachment 20605
> View attachment 20606
> 
> It looks so different in different light. I need to practice soap photography [emoji85]
> 
> I got some more little pockets od titanium dioxide. I need to get a mini blender asap!




Beautiful! If you mix the TD first thing and let it sit for a while it doesn't need a beater to mix it.


----------



## penelopejane

TeresaT said:


> I ordered 10 FO samples from Peak and four 3-cavity calla lily molds.  Since I am so bad at cutting soaps, I thought I'd try pouring them, instead.  These molds are supposed to make 4375 oz bars.  I also ordered 13 FO samples and 5 liquid neons from NG.  With names like _Bite Me, The Perfect Man, Fresh Brewed Coffee_ and _Money_, how could I not get FOs from NG?  .




I'd be interested in your opinion of The Perfect Man. 
I think is a bit cologne-y but I only used it the other day. It might have morphed to purple - something did in my soap. Am waiting to see if it cures out. Never happened before and I made 2 soaps with the same recipe the same day - one with TPM morphed the other didn't.


----------



## shunt2011

I make and sell a lot of The Perfect Man. It's very strong and I only use .5 ppo. It is a cologne smell for sure.  Mine has never gone purple but it does go a peachy/pink color.  I color half with cocoa powder and it usually cures to more beige.


----------



## Navaria

TeresaT said:


> I ordered 10 FO samples from Peak and four 3-cavity calla lily molds. Since I am so bad at cutting soaps, I thought I'd try pouring them, instead. These molds are supposed to make 4375 oz bars. I also ordered 13 FO samples and 5 liquid neons from NG. With names like _Bite Me, The Perfect Man, Fresh Brewed Coffee_ and _Money_, how could I not get FOs from NG? I also got _Pooch Smooch_. I got so excited when I saw the name. I was hoping it was puppy breath FO. Not so much. I cut my maroon pink grapefruit soap when I got home today. It isn't quite as maroon as it was when I poured it Saturday and is more of a deep pink. So it wasn't a total waste. I tried to unmold the *Limes with Orange *Petra Swirl from yesterday, but it is too soft. That will have to wait until tomorrow. Tonight, I'll measure everything I need to make a rosemary-grapefruit EO batch for a friend then put it all together tomorrow. The original soap was rosemary-lemon, but since I'm out of lemon EO, I'm going to try it with grapefruit. If it smells bad, I'll keep that and make her another one after I get lemon EO.


 
You will love Bite me! It reminds me of the Fruit Stripe gum we used to get when we were kids.


----------



## artemis

Just another batch of soap for the laundry. No fancy stuff today.


----------



## penelopejane

shunt2011 said:


> I make and sell a lot of The Perfect Man. It's very strong and I only use .5 ppo.





Thanks for the feedback. 
I used it at the same rate. I will see how mine goes in a few days/ weeks. It has been added to greenish avocado and olive oil both of which mellow to cream. think it could be described as pink at the moment.


----------



## TeresaT

Penelopejane, I'll write myself a note to let you know about The Perfect Man.

Navaria:  I used to love that gum when I was a kid.  If the Bite Me smells like it,  I'll have to try to remember what that gum was called and name the soap after that.  ETA:  well DUH!  That's it's name "Fruit Stripe."


----------



## Navaria

TeresaT said:


> Penelopejane, I'll write myself a note to let you know about The Perfect Man.
> 
> Navaria: I used to love that gum when I was a kid. If the Bite Me smells like it, I'll have to try to remember what that gum was called and name the soap after that. ETA: well DUH! That's it's name "Fruit Stripe."


 
LMAO I was thinking, "Silly girl, I told you what it's called!" That's really all I can think of when I smell it. It's so good!


----------



## Marshall

Cut my first attempt at a gradient pour today.... not the look I was going for. :?

On an unrelated note, is it wrong to be making gravy to go with dinner and think... yea that looks good, a nice medium trace. :think:


----------



## Navaria

Marshall said:


> Cut my first attempt at a gradient pour today.... not the look I was going for. :?
> 
> On an unrelated note, is it wrong to be making gravy to go with dinner and think... yea that looks good, a nice medium trace. :think:



Looks pretty darn good for a first attempt! 

And no, not at all. We soap the way we cook, why not cook the way we soap? Lol


----------



## mzimm

Made this DIY silicone lace mat from some bridal applique lace that I really wanted to see in soap someday.  "Someday" just may be tomorrow, as I can hardly wait to try it ou!


----------



## mzimm

Why oh why does it do that!  I promise I wasn't standing on my head when I took the pic! 
Can't figure out how to un-kitty-whumpas that image - sorry y'all!


----------



## Navaria

mzimm said:


> Made this DIY silicone lace mat from some bridal applique lace that I really wanted to see in soap someday.  "Someday" just may be tomorrow, as I can hardly wait to try it ou!



Oh wow! I can't wait to see that! That's a beautiful mat! I'm going to have to learn to make those. I'm a bit obsessed with fondant mats! 
As far as the picture, it has to do with how you hold your phone. I can never remember the right way so mine are all sideways lol


----------



## cmzaha

Finally got some soap poured today. My racks have never been this empty. Black Raspberry Vanilla Clyde Slide is in the mold along with Jasmine. Now I am working on Sweet Basil Eo and Neroli Fo. Smells delish, hopefully it stays true in the soap. With 4 markets per week now it is hard to get soap done


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat

I believe I just made the nastiest smelling soap on the face of the earth...karanja oil/neem oil/ coconut oil.  It smells putridly nasty.  I made it for my dogs so hopefully they won't have fleas this year.  I'm thinking maybe I will have to put this soap in the garage it smells so bad.


----------



## cmzaha

SweetBubbleTreat said:


> I believe I just made the nastiest smelling soap on the face of the earth...karanja oil/neem oil/ coconut oil.  It smells putridly nasty.  I made it for my dogs so hopefully they won't have fleas this year.  I'm thinking maybe I will have to put this soap in the garage it smells so bad.


Depending on the percentages of the karanja/neem it will mellow out and smell quite earthy. I actually like the smell of neem soaps after a good cure. I use 25% in my neem or my neem karanja mix


----------



## LisaAnne

Made a rebatch after messing up my challenge soap. Glad to get rid of the odd pieces.


----------



## penelopejane

Marshall said:


> Cut my first attempt at a gradient pour today.... not the look I was going for. :?
> 
> On an unrelated note, is it wrong to be making gravy to go with dinner and think... yea that looks good, a nice medium trace. :think:



If you cut off the bark blue it is a perfect gradient pour! Thanks for telling me the name of it because I'd like to try one of those. 

About the gravy- That is entirely normal : )


----------



## mzimm

cmzaha said:


> Depending on the percentages of the karanja/neem it will mellow out and smell quite earthy. I actually like the smell of neem soaps after a good cure. I use 25% in my neem or my neem karanja mix



I have the same experience as cmzaha - my dog shampoo bar has 20% Neem, and at first I thought I was going to have to throw it out, it smelled so bad!  But thank goodness I didn't.  After 6 weeks, the scent was tolerable, and now after 12 weeks, all of us who wash the dog agree that it's the best shampoo ever for the dog.  His coat feels wonderful, the Neem has subsided, and the other scents I'd put in there have come into their own:  cedarwood, clove and lemongrass.  
Just give time, I'd say.  It's the oil properties of the Neem that are the flea inhibitors, not the actual scent.  Plus, Neem is a great coat (and hair) conditioner.


----------



## Navaria

I masterbatched some oils. And that's going to be the extent of soapiness that happens today. I have a visitation tonight and all the other regular household jobs to do.
I have to agree about the neem. I made a liquid face soap with it for my son and me. It's not a scent I would seek out, but it's really not bad. And doesn't smell at all after you rinse. Plus it has done wonders for his acne! So we've decided it doesn't matter how it smells, it's a success!


----------



## Soapmaker145

Today, I got my package from BB.  

Last Saturday, I managed to make a batch of soap after over 2 months of nothing.  I ended up with 1 BB 2lb mold with a 1:1 mix of BB Cranberry Fig and CG Fig Dyptique.  The CF on its own is very faint.  The mix with FD is a floral fig scent that is very pleasant and subtle.  I also poured 2 molds with a 1:1 mix of FB Karma and BB nag Champa.  For the first time ever, I've been obsessed with an FO tester.  I finally got a chance to make a large batch with this mix.  I also poured about 40 new FO testers.


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Sonya-m said:


> You're definitely going to regret saying that! And had you said it yesterday you'd be translating my 2014 tax return!!



Hehehe *grin* : D


----------



## MySoapyHeart

I haven`t soaped with it yet, but I just got Nurture`s Oatmeal, Milk & Honey fragrance in the mail. 

It. smells.so.good!

I really can not wait untill I can try it out. It is mellow and soft, with a comforting touch to it that will make it perfect in my oatmeal and yoghurt bars. I noticed a reviewer said it was weak, but I don`t feal it is weak as such, just mellow and laid back but very much has its own precence. Like a soft hug. Or a cozy blanket you snuggle up in.

But we`ll see after I have tried it.

Sometimes it is nice to have scents that doesn`t "stink" straight out of the bottle and makes your nosehairs curl up at thte first whiff, if you know what I mean.


----------



## penelopejane

MySoapyHeart said:


> Sometimes it is nice to have scents that doesn`t "stink" straight out of the bottle and makes your nosehairs curl up at thte first whiff, if you know what I mean.




Yes I do know what you mean! Especially if it is one that you've spent money on! Despite good reviews it makes you scared to soap with it.


----------



## penelopejane

I made two lots of pumpkin soap.  One with oil soaked paprika powder mixed in and one with the paprika powder strained out of the oil. 

I haven't got any avocado oil or castor oil left! I have to go shopping this weekend.


----------



## LoveOscar

I soaped today. Started last night with a calendula tea, steeped that in the fridge over night. Fast infused some calendula in olive oil on the stove for about 2 hours this morning. On a side note, diced some beef suet up, and that is sitting in the crock pot rendering down, to be tallow soap some other day. And I soaped a calendula honey soap. I'm excited, there's a bunch of firsts in this one. First herbal infusion (calendula tea and oil), first colorant (turmeric powder), and first FO (wildflower honey FO from BB). It seems successful so far, as it's sitting on my counter wrapped up to gel. Looking forward to seeing how it unmolds tomorrow.


----------



## MySoapyHeart

I got the shakes. Bad. 

I haven`t soaped since april 4`th because I simply haven`t had any time whatsoever to do so. And I am one who doesn`t like to soap when I have very little time on my hands, even though it doesn`t really take that long to put a batch together. But our kitchen is tiny (tiny I tell you!) and the cleanup takes a while so I prefer to do it when I don`t have to stress with a lot of other things afterwards (i.e soaping before dinner. Uhm, _that _is something I only did once. Never again... )

So I have tried to get my fix by searching for things to try.

Next on the agenda is to purchase bananas (as ripe as they come, most of them are green when they are in the stores) and make banana milk, freeze it and make soap with it. Will be interesting to see how that feels. I don`t need to add any extra sugar either.


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat

mzimm said:


> I have the same experience as cmzaha - my dog shampoo bar has 20% Neem, and at first I thought I was going to have to throw it out, it smelled so bad!  But thank goodness I didn't.  After 6 weeks, the scent was tolerable, and now after 12 weeks, all of us who wash the dog agree that it's the best shampoo ever for the dog.  His coat feels wonderful, the Neem has subsided, and the other scents I'd put in there have come into their own:  cedarwood, clove and lemongrass.
> 
> Just give time, I'd say.  It's the oil properties of the Neem that are the flea inhibitors, not the actual scent.  Plus, Neem is a great coat (and hair) conditioner.




I used 25% neem and karanja.  Hoping after a long cure it'll smell better. I didn't add any scents to it because I made it special for my beagles that smell really bad.  The soap right now smells better than they do...lol.


----------



## Sagebrush

Made a double batch of salt bars...and cut before bedtime! #winning


----------



## mzimm

mzimm said:


> Made this DIY silicone lace mat from some bridal applique lace that I really wanted to see in soap someday.  "Someday" just may be tomorrow, as I can hardly wait to try it ou!



Thought I'd post an update to this post and let you know how the lace mat worked out.  Though it probably ought to go in camera pics section, eek!  I obsess over proper etiquette, so pls forgive my social gaffes if this is the wrong way to go about it.
We have a pasture with purple hairy vetch flowers growing alongside crimson clover (top left pic) and I just love that lovely flower with the ugly name!
The silicone mat got smeared thinly with white batter, allowed to set a bit, then poured over with light green batter.  I drew the vetch on the top of the soap with a skewer, though I'd intended it to look more swirled in than piped on (top right).  When unmolding, I was thrilled at how well the mat preserved the applique detail! (bottom left). 
I should have waited longer to unmold and cut, as the finished bars (bottom right) were very delicate, easily smudged.  I'm a work in progress as far as learning patience goes :?


----------



## Navaria

mzimm said:


> Thought I'd post an update to this post and let you know how the lace mat worked out.  Though it probably ought to go in camera pics section, eek!  I obsess over proper etiquette, so pls forgive my social gaffes if this is the wrong way to go about it.
> We have a pasture with purple hairy vetch flowers growing alongside crimson clover (top left pic) and I just love that lovely flower with the ugly name!
> The silicone mat got smeared thinly with white batter, allowed to set a bit, then poured over with light green batter.  I drew the vetch on the top of the soap with a skewer, though I'd intended it to look more swirled in than piped on (top right).  When unmolding, I was thrilled at how well the mat preserved the applique detail! (bottom left).
> I should have waited longer to unmold and cut, as the finished bars (bottom right) were very delicate, easily smudged.  I'm a work in progress as far as learning patience goes :?



Oh wow! Looks great! I love the flowers you drew on, and your mat turned out perfect!


----------



## Dahila

second attempt at sunflowers, I keep my fingers cross that it came ok


----------



## dibbles

Made my first ever batch with avocado puree


----------



## Sagebrush

mzimm said:


> Thought I'd post an update to this post and let you know how the lace mat worked out.  Though it probably ought to go in camera pics section, eek!  I obsess over proper etiquette, so pls forgive my social gaffes if this is the wrong way to go about it.
> 
> We have a pasture with purple hairy vetch flowers growing alongside crimson clover (top left pic) and I just love that lovely flower with the ugly name!
> 
> The silicone mat got smeared thinly with white batter, allowed to set a bit, then poured over with light green batter.  I drew the vetch on the top of the soap with a skewer, though I'd intended it to look more swirled in than piped on (top right).  When unmolding, I was thrilled at how well the mat preserved the applique detail! (bottom left).
> 
> I should have waited longer to unmold and cut, as the finished bars (bottom right) were very delicate, easily smudged.  I'm a work in progress as far as learning patience goes :?




Those are gorgeous! Great work!


----------



## Navaria

dibbles said:


> Made my first ever batch with avocado puree


 
Purees scare me. I'm afraid I'll screw something up somehow and end up with blocks of mold lol. So I'll live vicariously through you! I can't wait to see them!


----------



## snappyllama

Today I prepared for Soap Making Saturday! 

Calendula tea made: check
Beer sacrificed to the soap making gods: check
New Tester Recipe Developed (I have a few oil odds and ends I want to use up): check
Plans made (to be modified/discarded several times tomorrow): check
Hubby taking teenagers to Costco tomorrow so the whole house will be mine... all mine: check and check!


----------



## amd

dibbles said:


> Made my first ever batch with avocado puree



Ahh Dibbles! That's a first on my list today too!


----------



## TeresaT

mzimm said:


> Why oh why does it do that!  I promise I wasn't standing on my head when I took the pic!
> Can't figure out how to un-kitty-whumpas that image - sorry y'all!



Did you take that with an iPhone?  I only have an iPhone and every time I post a photo from the phone it does that.  The photo is normal in the "photos" app.  But I've found if I take the photo while I'm posting instead of uploading one, it doesn't do that.  To fix the upside down photos I have to go to my computer and download it off of here, open it up and rotate it until it is correct, then re-upload it.  If I look at it from the cloud, it is still correct.  I think iPhone photos get lost in translation.  

On another note - that is an awesome mat!!  I  love it.


----------



## TeresaT

Today I washed up all of the soaping dishes from Thursday's soaping session and unmolded the loaf I made with the extra batter from my 5th and final try at April's challenge.  It stuck in the corners.  I've come to the conclusion that soft oils need a lot more time to harden up when I'm using a silicone mold.  Since I am not patient at all (If God wanted me to have patience, He should have made me a doctor!) I will have to use my wooden mold to make soft oils soaps.  I hate using my wooden molds.  I have to line them.   

However, I did make a cool discovery because of that soft soap. I have a straight blade soap cutter that was part of the wash-up this morning.  It was still wet.   Using a wet blade makes clean, smear-free slices.  I will cut all of my soap loaves from now on with a wet blade, even the ones that are sufficiently cured.  

Yesterday at work there was a very nice heavy-duty cardboard box that had arrived the day before with some supplies.  I cut it up for a light box.  (Building security looked at me really strange when I walked out with a box with most of the sides cut out.  But they're used to me and don't ask anymore.)  I forgot to stop and get tissue paper, but I had white plastic garbage bags in the house.  One plastic garbage bag was enough to tape the sides.  It actually looks pretty good.  And since I used plastic instead of tissue, I think it's going to last a bit longer.  I've got to go to the dollar store today to grab a poster board and a couple of table lamps to put on the sides of it.  I used it to take a (crappy) picture of my soap entry.  Since I didn't have poster board for the white background, I used a puppy pad.  I got a huge box of puppy pads on sale at Petsmart a few months ago and have been using them to cover my soaping counter.  They're the perfect size, have tape backings and are very absorbent.  I bought them because Shredder wasn't liking the cold weather and refused to use the doggy door at night.  She preferred the carpet.  But she doesn't like these pads, so she still uses the carpet.  Freakin' dog is going to get herself killed one of these days.  I'm getting lots of use out of my carpet cleaner; great investment, that.


----------



## dibbles

I admit it - I'm hopelessly impatient. I'm also a self confessed bubble junkie. So I had to test out a little piece of the avocado soap, freshly cut. I can't wait for this to cure so I can use it for real! This is after about 15 seconds at the sink.


----------



## mzimm

TeresaT said:


> Did you take that with an iPhone?  I only have an iPhone and every time I post a photo from the phone it does that.  The photo is normal in the "photos" app.  But I've found if I take the photo while I'm posting instead of uploading one, it doesn't do that.  To fix the upside down photos I have to go to my computer and download it off of here, open it up and rotate it until it is correct, then re-upload it.  If I look at it from the cloud, it is still correct.  I think iPhone photos get lost in translation.
> 
> On another note - that is an awesome mat!!  I  love it.



Not an iPhone, but an iPad, so it's probably just the same issue.  Thanks for the info, Teresa, I'll figure that into the equation next time I try to post.


----------



## TeresaT

mzimm said:


> Not an iPhone, but an iPad, so it's probably just the same issue.  Thanks for the info, Teresa, I'll figure that into the equation next time I try to post.



Oh, yeah.  That happens with my iPad, too.  I forgot about that since I pretty much quit using the iPad.


----------



## mzimm

TeresaT said:


> Today I washed up all of the soaping dishes from Thursday's soaping session and unmolded the loaf I made with the extra batter from my 5th and final try at April's challenge.  It stuck in the corners.  I've come to the conclusion that soft oils need a lot more time to harden up when I'm using a silicone mold.  Since I am not patient at all (If God wanted me to have patience, He should have made me a doctor!) I will have to use my wooden mold to make soft oils soaps.  I hate using my wooden molds.  I have to line them.
> 
> However, I did make a cool discovery because of that soft soap. I have a straight blade soap cutter that was part of the wash-up this morning.  It was still wet.   Using a wet blade makes clean, smear-free slices.  I will cut all of my soap loaves from now on with a wet blade, even the ones that are sufficiently cured.



***sigh*** I'm finding the same thing with my silicone molds.  Never had this problem when I was using freezer paper and DIY cardboard soap molds.  Then I "upgraded" to all manner of fancy silicone molds, and no amount of sodium lactate seems to help get them out of the mold before 3 days at least.

But pretty cool about the wet blade!  So simple and workable!


----------



## mzimm

Scored at Big Lots today
"Butcher Boy" brand coconut oil 76 degree for $12/gallon.  Use by date 2/2018.  Whoop woop!  Bought 4 of them, and thinking about getting the other 3 that were on the shelf, but geez, 4 gal will last me a loooong time.


----------



## MySoapyHeart

mzimm said:


> Thought I'd post an update to this post and let you know how the lace mat worked out.



*GORG-EOUS!!!* *thumbs up*


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Today I managed to score 1 - yes - ONE piece of banana, that wasn`t _dark lime-green_....

50 pounds of banana in a tiny grocery isle and only _one _was yellow. I grabbed it before anyone else did. It will go into a test-batch of banana soap in a few days, after it has ripened a bit more and ready to turn into banana milk (regular milk or goat milk, haven`t decided yet.)

Not very exiting, soap wise, but at least I got a banana in the house now (Yay!)


----------



## Rowan

MySoapyHeart said:


> Today I managed to score 1 - yes - ONE piece of banana, that wasn`t _dark lime-green_....
> 
> 50 pounds of banana in a tiny grocery isle and only _one _was yellow. I grabbed it before anyone else did. It will go into a test-batch of banana soap in a few days, after it has ripened a bit more and ready to turn into banana milk (regular milk or goat milk, haven`t decided yet.)
> 
> Can't wait to hear how your banana milk soap works out. Sounds really interesting!


----------



## SuzieOz

Yesterday's efforts:
1. Facial bar with green clay for my daughter
2. Some embeds for more soaps, and some samples from leftover batter
3. My eucalyptus soap with a zigzag freehand swirl - I keep messing this one up lately - soap has been soft and colours weird
4. My poor attempt at creating a heart-shaped berry design - I'll keep practising - I used 50:50 rosemary and spearmint for the first time and ... I think I'm in love!
5. Cucumber melon - I tried Swampy's swirl but my colours are a bit on the light side - first time using yellow clay as a colourant


----------



## apples

Made a batch of honey beeswax soap. First time doing honey to lye water method. Doesn't seem to gel although insulated (usually I don't even have to insulate this recipe to get full gel). It is slightly warm now I'm worrying of partial gel :think: maybe I should pop into oven? Maybe not :???:

Grrr! Let it be...partial gel can look nice too...rite?


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Rowan said:


> MySoapyHeart said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I managed to score 1 - yes - ONE piece of banana, that wasn`t _dark lime-green_....
> 
> 50 pounds of banana in a tiny grocery isle and only _one _was yellow. I grabbed it before anyone else did. It will go into a test-batch of banana soap in a few days, after it has ripened a bit more and ready to turn into banana milk (regular milk or goat milk, haven`t decided yet.)
> 
> Can't wait to hear how your banana milk soap works out. Sounds really interesting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will take pictures when it is done, and some after to see how it turns out. I would suspect it will turn a bit brown after a while. After all, bananas turn dark quite quickly. It`s like their _job _or something... : P
Click to expand...


----------



## SuzieOz

Three more soaps today:
1. I did a mix of 1:1:1 - BB's Frankincense & Myrrh FO, BB's Cinnamon Sticks FO and Mandarin EO. Oh my gosh it smells awesome.
2. Think I'll call her "Urban Rose" - BB's White Rose - it's upbeat, fresh and citrussy - first time using a long embed, can't wait to cut it
3. First time using activated charcoal, I think it may turn out grey rather than black even though I thought I used a lot. The top is soda ashy but I'll wash that off. It also has an embed - round with a red/yellow swirl hopefully. Sandalwood, Patch & Orange - one of my favourite combos - very sexy.


----------



## kc1ble

I just finished rendering my first batch of beef tallow, probably only ended with a couple pounds, but I'm happy with that.


----------



## Sonya-m

I used a bar of my very first soap in the shower today. It's 1 year 5 months old and was lovely! The lather was big and fluffy and I can still smell the FO. 

This soap was a nightmare! It riced on me so had to google to find out how to fix it! Ended up HPing it to bring it back together. It was also before I knew that too much coconut wasn't a good thing so it was 30%, the long cure it's had has made it a much nicer bar.


----------



## McMomWV

I tried the alkanet layers bar from the Brambleberry book on using natural colorants.  Scented with lavender and fennel.  I'm a big fan of eating licorice, but not sure how much I want my hands to smell like licorice.  I may find another use for all that alkanet root powder left on the shelf.  That's a lemon meringue pie soap in the background to amuse my grandson.


----------



## mzimm

McMomWV said:


> I tried the alkanet layers bar from the Brambleberry book on using natural colorants.  Scented with lavender and fennel.  I'm a big fan of eating licorice, but not sure how much I want my hands to smell like licorice.  I may find another use for all that alkanet root powder left on the shelf.  That's a lemon meringue pie soap in the background to amuse my grandson.



Oooh, I love how that turned out!  Would love to know how you got those thin jagged lines of black to cross over.  Looks complicated, probably way outside my skill set, but one can always dream.....


----------



## McMomWV

mzimm said:


> Oooh, I love how that turned out!  Would love to know how you got those thin jagged lines of black to cross over.  Looks complicated, probably way outside my skill set, but one can always dream.....



Not at all.  It's very easy to do.  Tilt the mold (I used wooden handle of my soap cutter for my 10" silicon loaf mold) and fill with the white soap batter then switch the wooden handle to other side to tilt the opposite way and fill with the blackish batter.  Then I sprinkled a thin bit of dry alkanet root powder over the entire top.  Repeat.  I've done pencil lines with paprika and tumeric but you have to be careful with what you use as sometimes they can be irritating if you use to wash your face.  Be careful how much powder (whether herb or mica) in your layer.  Too much and you cause a separation barrier between soap layers.


----------



## TeresaT

I guess I joined the big leagues.  I decided to assign lot numbers to all of my soaps.  I did this after I wrapped some soaps and labeled them.  Thanks snappyllama for the packaging and labeling inspiration.

ETA photo
Second edit:  I may have to rethink my lot number logic.  I decided to make it simple, the date followed by the first three letters of the fragrance I use (in this format:    YYYYMMDDFRA).  That shouldn't be a problem right?  Yeah.  Unless my fragrance oil happens to be "Pooch Smooch."  Tomorrow's soap is going to be "20160426POO."     I'm sure everyone's gonna want a piece of that action!!


----------



## mzimm

McMomWV said:


> Not at all.  It's very easy to do.  Tilt the mold (I used wooden handle of my soap cutter for my 10" silicon loaf mold) and fill with the white soap batter then switch the wooden handle to other side to tilt the opposite way and fill with the blackish batter.  Then I sprinkled a thin bit of dry alkanet root powder over the entire top.  Repeat.  I've done pencil lines with paprika and tumeric but you have to be careful with what you use as sometimes they can be irritating if you use to wash your face.  Be careful how much powder (whether herb or mica) in your layer.  Too much and you cause a separation barrier between soap layers.



Thanks so much---that explains it.  Must try soon!


----------



## TeresaT

I cut my soaps from yesterday. Using ACV as the liquid is a huge help.   I also wet my cutter when I cut through them.  That gave me clean cuts.  I do have to buy a different cutter though.  I've got the one from Hobby Lobby and I've noticed that it is warped a little bit.  I need to get something that is more heavy duty.  My soaps are bowed on one side and bulging on the other.  They look like I was drunk when I cut them.  Although, that's kind of an improvement over the previous cuts...

 The batches both turned out very nice.  I was really surprised at the cannabis flower and hemp oil one since it was such a disaster when I made it.  However, I definitely won't be purchasing that fragrance again unless someone specifically requests it.  To me, it smells like dead shrimp.  My curing room stinks.   Wow, yesterday I was annoyed that I didn't have enough fragrance oil and I couldn't smell it  at all.  Boy, I miss yesterday...   

I've got to go open the window.   I really hope this fragrance changes or morphs into something nice as it cures.  It did not stink like dead shrimp OOB.  If it had, I would not have soaped with it.


----------



## lenarenee

LisaAnne said:


> Made a rebatch after messing up my challenge soap. Glad to get rid of the odd pieces.


 
I adore that soap!!! So happy, carefree, bright and pretty!!


----------



## Sagebrush

I've dubbed this week my official soap week. Hubs knows I'm not worrying about cooking (too much). It's on, soap!

Made a double batch of salt bars and a double batch of shampoo bars. De-beaned a bunch of vanilla beans for scrubs. Cut two previous double batches.


----------



## LisaAnne

lenarenee said:


> I adore that soap!!! So happy, carefree, bright and pretty!!



Thank you! I am partial to rebatch with bits of soap.


----------



## TwystedPryncess

This week, I rebatched a huge soap fail and have it curing so that it can be grated up into laundry soap eventually. I also went on a long-awaited shopping spree! Money was so tight most of last year. I got a promotion to management at work and my handsome fellow got a job in his field immediately after graduation so we celebrated by doing a little shopping. 

I splurged for several more bright, soap stable micas in ounce jars, a mold loaf with dividers, a small silicone pan mold that I can use as a tiny slab mold for now, two round silicone cake pan molds so that I can make cake and pie soaps, a silicone lace mat, the Scientific Soapmaking book, the Cosmetic and Soap Labeling book by Marie Gale (the exact proper title slips my mind at the moment).....and ...I think that is it, soapwise.


My books are here, and I have been slowly gathering all the supplies needed in the SS text and devouringvthe books while I impatiently wait for my other toys to arrive. I am really excited to try to make pie soap.


----------



## amd

Yesterday I cut my orange dreamsicle soap and then packed up my soaping stuff for the next two weeks (family is coming for confirmation so I need my dining room back!).


----------



## SuzieOz

Sliced my first activated charcoal soap. I wasn't actually going for the planet-in-space look but that's what it looks like. And I think it looks kinda cool.

Got heaps of soda ash though, had to try and rub most of it off. The colour inside is black enough, but the grey bits I think are ash.


----------



## LisaAnne

Decided to change up what I'm looking for in my soap. I have been studying quite a bit on lower cleansing and superfat. But also have been planning a soap for my oldest brother who asked me to send him some in AZ. I've not really made a male specific soap or a soap for his climate. So been spending a lot of time reading.


----------



## TeresaT

SuzieOz said:


> Sliced my first activated charcoal soap. I wasn't actually going for the planet-in-space look but that's what it looks like. And I think it looks kinda cool.
> 
> Got heaps of soda ash though, had to try and rub most of it off. The colour inside is black enough, but the grey bits I think are ash.



Step away from the soap.   DO. NOT. TOUCH. IT.  Oh my gosh!  That is fantabulous looking.  I had no idea the grey was not part of it.  If that is soda ash, it is an awesome effect.  There are time when soda ash is your friend.  This is definitely one of those times.  Seriously, don't change a thing.


----------



## McMomWV

SuzieOz said:


> Sliced my first activated charcoal soap. I wasn't actually going for the planet-in-space look but that's what it looks like. And I think it looks kinda cool.
> 
> Got heaps of soda ash though, had to try and rub most of it off. The colour inside is black enough, but the grey bits I think are ash.



That looks fantastic.  Don't change a thing!


----------



## TeresaT

OK.  Tonight I made a test batch of avocado oil soap and scented it with poo.  I scented it with "Pooch Smooch" from Natures Garden.  As previously posted, the lot number is 20160426POO. I'll be laughing about that for a long time to come.  I might have to buy Pooch Smooch by the gallon just to have "POO" lots.  Or is that lots of "POO"?  :think:

I labeled my pine tar soap and put it back in the curing room.  While I was in there I checked the dead shrimp soap (Cannabis Flower).  I am happy to report the dead shrimp smell is fading away.  It is actually smelling more like the spirulina that I use as a colorant sometimes.  It's more of an oceany smell when there's a lot of washed up kelp and sand crabs.  It's not as unpleasant as it was yesterday.  The mold doesn't stink anymore, either.  I'm sure the fragrance will mellow out over the cure into something pleasant.  It seems to be headed in that direction.  (But, maybe my sniffer was overloaded with pine tar and I couldn't smell the dead shrimp anymore and just got the middle notes of brine and kelp.)  What exactly does a cannabis flower smell like anyway?  I'm going to have to grow some to find out. :twisted:  I'll bet one of my neighbors will have some seeds...


----------



## SuzieOz

Well thanks TeresaT and McMom, I'm pretty happy with it.

Teresa, I do my batch numbers very similar but with the first letter of each word in the name, ie your Pooch Smooch would be 20160426PS rather than POO. I'm sure people would get what it meant though ... maybe ...


----------



## Navaria

SuzieOz said:


> Sliced my first activated charcoal soap. I wasn't actually going for the planet-in-space look but that's what it looks like. And I think it looks kinda cool.
> 
> Got heaps of soda ash though, had to try and rub most of it off. The colour inside is black enough, but the grey bits I think are ash.


 
I completely agree with Theresa! Leave that ash alone! it looks like a fully moon on a partially cloudy night. Reminds me of the sky scene they always show in scary movies!


----------



## apples

SuzieOz said:


> Sliced my first activated charcoal soap. I wasn't actually going for the planet-in-space look but that's what it looks like. And I think it looks kinda cool.
> 
> Got heaps of soda ash though, had to try and rub most of it off. The colour inside is black enough, but the grey bits I think are ash.



 i want to make charcoal soap this weekend so i've been browsing pictures. i was just about to ask how you got those nice greyish cloud when i saw your picture! how did you get those ash? they look fabulous!


----------



## galaxyMLP

I too thought the ash was purposeful! I really love the soap. 

In the last week I've made 3 soaps. Two were great successes and one was an utter failure. Number 1 was a drop swirl, 2 was supposed to be a Petra swirl but the batter was too thick and I knew it wouldn't come out properly so I did some extra swirling. 3 was supposed to be an ITP swirl but the batter thickened too quickly on me... Do you think I should confetti the failure? It smells great so I really don't want to rebatch it.


----------



## LisaAnne

galaxyMLP said:


> I too thought the ash was purposeful! I really love the soap.
> 
> In the last week I've made 3 soaps. Two were great successes and one was an utter failure. Number 1 was a drop swirl, 2 was supposed to be a Petra swirl but the batter was too thick and I knew it wouldn't come out properly so I did some extra swirling. 3 was supposed to be an ITP swirl but the batter thickened too quickly on me... Do you think I should confetti the failure? It smells great so I really don't want to rebatch it.
> 
> View attachment 20812
> View attachment 20813
> View attachment 20814



Like them all but especially the first one!


----------



## Navaria

galaxyMLP said:


> I too thought the ash was purposeful! I really love the soap.
> 
> In the last week I've made 3 soaps. Two were great successes and one was an utter failure. Number 1 was a drop swirl, 2 was supposed to be a Petra swirl but the batter was too thick and I knew it wouldn't come out properly so I did some extra swirling. 3 was supposed to be an ITP swirl but the batter thickened too quickly on me... Do you think I should confetti the failure? It smells great so I really don't want to rebatch it.
> 
> View attachment 20812
> View attachment 20813
> View attachment 20814


 
Honestly, when I looked at your pictures I thought the 3rd one _was _a coarse confetti'd rebatch. I was wondering how you got the edges of the pieces to blend so smoothly lol. I would leave it. Looks good to me!


----------



## dixiedragon

I gotta go by Cartridge World. I've used up all my ink printing labels for my lotions.


----------



## Susie

Yesterday I made confetti soap from my trial watermelon soap that ended up scentless, and new citrus splash/lemon EO to hold it together.  I had enough for a 3 lb loaf plus a dozen 1.25 oz guest bars.  I CPOP'd the whole bunch to ensure gel.  It is going to smell good, regardless of how it looks.  I hope the vanilla discolors soon.

Previous to this, though, I made a batch of IrishLass' LGS, a batch of citrus splash/lemongrass EO, 2 batches of Warm Vanilla Sugar, and a batch of Lemon Drop Cookies.  I was cutting a batch in the morning, and making another batch every day for days.  I really need another mold that I like.  Has anyone tried that European rectangle bar mold from WSP?


----------



## JuneP

Teach her to soap. She'll get so addicted that she won't have time to look for dusty bunnies or anything else. 




Derpina Bubbles said:


> I cleaned 200 and eleventy million soap utensils, pots, pans and bowls.  I may have fudged the numbers there. I think there was more. Felt like it anyway .  Cleaning up because the Mother-In-Law is coming to stay. She will be doing her not so subtle inspection. Kill. Me. Now.


----------



## Barbsbreakingbath

Ordered the pink and red color sampler from Nurture Soap as well as the True Red.nThey are out of the True Red in everything but the sample size. Hope they get some more in time for Christmas Soaping.
Can't wait to try these- I want to make a soap with hemp oil in a  tie dye type swirl. Maybe I can sell it to Grateful Dead fans!


----------



## penelopejane

TeresaT said:


> I guess I joined the big leagues.  I decided to assign lot numbers to all of my soaps.  I did this after I wrapped some soaps and labeled them.  Thanks snappyllama for the packaging and labeling inspiration.
> 
> ETA photo
> Second edit:  I may have to rethink my lot number logic.  I decided to make it simple, the date followed by the first three letters of the fragrance I use (in this format:    YYYYMMDDFRA).  That shouldn't be a problem right?  Yeah.  Unless my fragrance oil happens to be "Pooch Smooch."  Tomorrow's soap is going to be "20160426POO."     I'm sure everyone's gonna want a piece of that action!!



What happens if you do two soaps on one day with the same fragrance? Or isn't this a tracking number?


----------



## penelopejane

galaxyMLP said:


> In the last week I've made 3 soaps. Two were great successes and one was an utter failure. 3 was supposed to be an ITP swirl but the batter thickened too quickly on me... Do you think I should confetti the failure? It smells great so I really don't want to rebatch



I would confetti number 3 and do it in a layer or swirl.


----------



## TwystedPryncess

My box of colors came in from Nurture Soaps today! Che had fifteen teeth pulled yesterday so he isn't feeling so hot today. They didn't even put him to sleep yesterday for it and I was livid about it. Maybe I will go play in some soap and take a break from my chemistry books while he rests.


----------



## TeresaT

penelopejane said:


> What happens if you do two soaps on one day with the same fragrance? Or isn't this a tracking number?



It is, actually.  The first one (original batch) will be YYYYMMDDFRA and each subsequent batch on the same day with the same fragrance will be -1, -2, -3 etc.  So, if I have 20160513CAN-5 that would be the SIXTH batch of soap made on May 13, 2016 with Cannabis Flower fragrance oil.  (Like I'd ever make another batch of dead shrimp soap!)  

The part where it would be tricky is if I make soaps on the same day with similar named fragrance oils: Black Canyon and Black Tie.  There will be a problem with determining which BLA is which.  So, I'll either not do something like that (which makes the most sense) or add the first letter of the second word to the lot number to distinguish them, BLA-C for Black Canyon and BLA-T for Black Tie (then I run into Black Tie vs Black Tuxedo).

Right now I'm not too worried about it because I'm not selling yet.  I just want to get used to the idea of assigning lot numbers to every batch of soap I make so it will be an ingrained habit.  I need to buy a new computer.  Right now, I'm on a 4 GB laptop that is specifically made for WiFi and web surfing.  My desktop is about 5 or 6 years old and running on Vista.  I can't even download most new software.  

I was originally thinking of getting a Mac laptop.  But that was before I ever thought of selling soap.  So now I realize I'm going to need to get something that is Windows compatible to be able to successfully use the Soapmaker Software (and make life easier for myself).  From what I've read about it, I can enter my supplies, including _their_ lot numbers, manufacturing info and expiration dates, and incorporate that info into _my_ recipes and lot numbers. So I'll know that lot number XYZ was made with these specific oils, by these specific manufacturers (who assigned lot numbers to their products) and had expiration dates of ???.  I'm assuming I will never need that information.  However, just in case I do, it will be readily available for every product I have.  

I could create a database or spreadsheet with this info, but I don't think Alpha 4 is available anymore.  I'm too stubborn to learn Excel and Access and far too cheap to pay for it.


----------



## Navaria

I bought the first in my lifetime tub of lard. Since I don't fry anything, I have now committed to at least trying a lard soap. Cause I can't just let it go to waste!


----------



## SuzieOz

galaxyMLP said:


> View attachment 20812
> View attachment 20813
> View attachment 20814



I wouldn't rebatch that one, it looks nice, and if smells good too then it's a win-win.

Sorry I quoted the wrong bit of your post, don't know how


----------



## Dahila

.....................


----------



## Sagebrush

Made a double batch today, made a double batch yesterday. Organized labels and such to wrap a finished double batch tomorrow. Washed the dishes and cleaned up after myself.


----------



## Navaria

Dahila said:


> .....................




Those look like a pressed cookie! Very pretty!


----------



## penelopejane

TeresaT said:


> It is, actually.  The first one (original batch) will be YYYYMMDDFRA and each subsequent batch on the same day with the same fragrance will be -1, -2, -3 etc.  So, if I have 20160513CAN-5 that would be the SIXTH batch of soap made on May 13, 2016 with Cannabis Flower fragrance oil.  (Like I'd ever make another batch of dead shrimp soap!)
> 
> The part where it would be tricky is if I make soaps on the same day with similar named fragrance oils: Black Canyon and Black Tie.  There will be a problem with determining which BLA is which.  So, I'll either not do something like that (which makes the most sense) or add the first letter of the second word to the lot number to distinguish them, BLA-C for Black Canyon and BLA-T for Black Tie (then I run into Black Tie vs Black Tuxedo).
> 
> I could create a database or spreadsheet with this info, but I don't think Alpha 4 is available anymore.  I'm too stubborn to learn Excel and Access and far too cheap to pay for it.



I bought Microsoft office in 2007 and it is still current.  Works with windows 10 : ) I have a soap diary - just an excel sheet with soap numbers, date and all the info. It wouldn't have to be on an excel sheet though - a book would achieve the same thing. 

So my first soap is #1 etc.  It doesn't tell you the date - I have to check the soap diary for that but I have a card that sits with each batch that identifies the batch #, the date and the type of soap it is, so I don't have to consult the diary a ll the time. 

I don't know if this will work for you but it is an option.


----------



## penelopejane

Barbsbreakingbath said:


> Ordered the pink and red color sampler from Nurture Soap as well as the True Red.nThey are out of the True Red in everything but the sample size. Hope they get some more in time for Christmas Soaping.
> Can't wait to try these- I want to make a soap with hemp oil in a  tie dye type swirl. Maybe I can sell it to Grateful Dead fans!



Just be careful with the hemp oil.  It has great label appeal (in my opinion anyway) but it has a tendency to go rancid quickly. It has a shelf life of 3-6 months if it is frozen according to some literature.


----------



## dosco

I made a batch of shave soap this morning. It's been since October of 2014 since I last soaped...

Felt good to make something that I need, use, and enjoy.

I made some tweaks to the recipe ... went with 1% SF using HP, after no zap I added 5% (by oil mass) glycerine and 5% (by oil mass) shea butter.

I was able to cook it in very short order - maybe an hour - so I was able to use it for this morning's shave!

-Dave


----------



## penelopejane

dosco said:


> I made a batch of shave soap this morning. It's been since October of 2014 since I last soaped...
> 
> Felt good.
> -Dave



Welcome back to soaping after such a long break!

I made pure Castile soap. I love it. No additives. No colour. So easy!


----------



## Dahila

Packing, labeling, and packing.  I am on Market every Saturday, so need to get ready, and the Craft shows are closer and closer .............


----------



## shunt2011

Wrapping, labeling, inventory, reorganizing my containers etc. biggest show to date next weekend.


----------



## TeresaT

penelopejane said:


> I bought Microsoft office in 2007 and it is still current.  Works with windows 10 : ) I have a soap diary - just an excel sheet with soap numbers, date and all the info. It wouldn't have to be on an excel sheet though - a book would achieve the same thing.
> 
> So my first soap is #1 etc.  It doesn't tell you the date - I have to check the soap diary for that but I have a card that sits with each batch that identifies the batch #, the date and the type of soap it is, so I don't have to consult the diary a ll the time.
> 
> I don't know if this will work for you but it is an option.



Thanks for the tip, but I am not disciplined eno....LOOK, A SQUIRREL!!

(OK.  Fun's over.  Seriously, though.  I did try keeping written records when I first started.  That didn't last long.  At all.  I really don't have the discipline for something like that.  I've spent far too much time at work on a computer and cannot function without one.  It is so much easier for me to maintain everything in Evernote right now and I actually go back in and update each one with notes on observations about the soaps long after it was made.  I never would have done that with handwritten notes.  I barely took handwritten notes.)


----------



## TeresaT

penelopejane said:


> Just be careful with the hemp oil.  It has great label appeal (in my opinion anyway) but it has a tendency to go rancid quickly. It has a shelf life of 3-6 months if it is frozen according to some literature.




This is good to know.  Thanks.  I'll have to put it in the refrigerator.  I just checked on my "dead shrimp" soap  (hemp oil scented with Cannabis Flower) and I'm happy to report the funk has left the building!!  Unfortunately, I'm back to not being able to smell anything again.  I just washed my hands with the end piece hoping that once the soap got wet there would be some release of fragrance, but I didn't notice any.  The good news, though, is that even though the soap is only four days old, it lathers very well and is not drying.  At all.  Usually when I test one of my soaps after only a few days, my hands are pretty dry shortly after using it and I have to run for the moisturizer.  Not this one.  It's been about 15 minutes since I tried it out and I'm still OK.  That's actually an impressive record for one of my uncured soaps.  Even my high lard bars are somewhat drying when they're "newborns."   I never judge my soaps mildness until they've had a full six weeks cure, but I will make estimations based on how they're behaving during the cure.  If this is feeling so nice at only four days, I'm looking forward to four weeks!   This is how they turned out.  I'm pleased with them in spite of the disastrous pour.     The other soaps are the Grapefruit & Rosemary EO batch I made for a friend.  I'm pretty happy with the way they turned out, too.


----------



## Guspuppy

cleaned the kitchen to get everything out of the way so I could make soap. My kitchen is much cleaner these days than it used to be.... haha

Also, I discovered why you dissolve the sugar in the water BEFORE the lye. Not sure any sugar actually got into my lye water today!


----------



## dibbles

I tried Veronica Foale's diagonal ombre technique tonight. I used a 40% lye concentration to extend pour time, and that worked out very well. I started pouring a bit too thin I think. I also used Nurture's Raspberry Red, and I think added too much color on the first colored pour. Well, I'll find out when I can cut it. I'm not expecting it to gel, so it might be a few days. Which will just about kill me.


----------



## CoolSuds

*Soap craziness!!!!!*

Well a couple of weeks ago I made some soap & tweaked it...it came out very light & crumbly. It's soft, luxurious, but it is crumbs! Any ideas on what I can use soap crumbs for? I was thinking of making laundry soap, but that is only 1/3 cup of soap per 2 gallons of soap so it would take a long time to use it up! I am baking 2 loaves to see what that will do...love to hear your thoughts!


----------



## Misschief

Teresa, those soaps are great! I made some hemp & beer soap (Two Vices Soap) in January and they're still looking good... no DOS yet (keeping fingers crossed)... and lathering really well, too. I love it!


----------



## dibbles

Two Vices soap - that's great! I love hemp oil in soap. The lather is so silky. I only buy small amounts of hemp at a time, keep it in the fridge and use it fairly quickly. Haven't had a problem with DOS so far *knocking wood*.


----------



## jules92207

I haven't soaped much lately so today I am trying to catch up on all the forum threads I have missed the last few months. Between my job, some health challenges, and my two little ones it's about all I can do to just keep testing my vanilla testers and make my notes. 

I am hoping to make a new oatmeal, milk and honey this weekend. I always use BB's OMH but the last batch I tried Sweet Cakes and I have Nurture's to try next. I read BB changed their OMH, anyone use a recent batch and notice a difference?


----------



## penelopejane

TeresaT said:


> Thanks for the tip, but I am not disciplined eno....LOOK, A SQUIRREL!!
> 
> (OK.  Fun's over.  Seriously, though.  I did try keeping written records when I first started.  That didn't last long.  At all.  I really don't have the discipline for something like that.  I've spent far too much time at work on a computer and cannot function without one.  It is so much easier for me to maintain everything in Evernote right now and I actually go back in and update each one with notes on observations about the soaps long after it was made.  I never would have done that with handwritten notes.  I barely took handwritten notes.)



I meant I use a digital soap diary using excel on a computer.  It sounds like I do the same as you. :mrgreen:

I love your soaps by the way


----------



## amd

Yesterday I did a small (indoors - thank goodness because it snowed!) farmer's market. Nice crowd, not much sales, but lots of people who stopped to talk. Lots of samples handed out with business cards. One lady went home and tried her sample and came back to get a full-sized bar and a sample for a friend! One of my cousins stopped by with her daughter, so I gave her a sample of the bubblegum scented soap. I had a message on my FB wall this morning that her daughter says I make the best soap  I did finally run into the "oh, I can't use soap with lye in it" comment. I've practiced responses so that I would be prepared, but I'll be honest... it left me speechless for a few seconds!


----------



## Guspuppy

Tried a Clyde slide but my FO accelerated a bit too fast. However the end piece came out perfect! Maybe I just need an individual cavity mold instead of a loaf that I have to cut with a wire? Or a plastic knife? I can't cut straight with a regular knife to save my life. I used Bamboo Mint from a BB sample mixed with a citrus EO blend. What a great smell even if the pour wasn't great!!


----------



## Dahila

screwed up my face moisturizer,  1000 grams :cry:


----------



## rosyrobyn

Ran out of lye this week so... I went shopping at the local soap supply store! I get way too excited browsing down the aisles. Needless to say, I came home with more than just lye.


----------



## SuzieOz

Packaging, packaging, packaging - I should get more organised. Market day tomorrow.


----------



## LisaAnne

SuzieOz said:


> Packaging, packaging, packaging - I should get more organised. Market day tomorrow.



Looks so perfect! I bet you do great.


----------



## Misschief

I feel like it's been forever since I've done any soaping. I did make some moisturizer for a co-worker who retired this week but that's about it. And nothing will be happening today. Even though it's my day off, I'm going to work to catch up. It's been an insanely busy week and next week could be even more so. *sigh*


----------



## Navaria

Misschief said:


> I feel like it's been forever since I've done any soaping. I did make some moisturizer for a co-worker who retired this week but that's about it. And nothing will be happening today. Even though it's my day off, I'm going to work to catch up. It's been an insanely busy week and next week could be even more so. *sigh*



I hear  ya! Other than masterbatched my lard recipe to bring it to the campground I haven't soaped in a week. I'm going through withdrawls! But tomorrow I WILL soap!


----------



## LisaAnne

I have my first recipe I feel is an absolute keeper as is besides the usual salt bar or Castille. It is also very fast moving and I tried to make pretty more delicate swirls but it didn't work out that way. Next time I will slow it down.


----------



## Guspuppy

LisaAnne said:


> I have my first recipe I feel is an absolute keeper as is besides the usual salt bar or Castille. It is also very fast moving and I tried to make pretty more delicate swirls but it didn't work out that way. Next time I will slow it down.



  I love those as is!!


----------



## mzimm

LisaAnne said:


> I have my first recipe I feel is an absolute keeper as is besides the usual salt bar or Castille. It is also very fast moving and I tried to make pretty more delicate swirls but it didn't work out that way. Next time I will slow it down.



I love the wispy colorful streaks, am so jealous of people who can bring off an attractive bouquet of colors like this!  I just look at all my colorants and agonize.


----------



## earlene

Guspuppy said:


> Tried a Clyde slide but my FO accelerated a bit  too fast. However the end piece came out perfect! Maybe I just need an  individual cavity mold instead of a loaf that I have to cut with a wire?  Or a plastic knife? I can't cut straight with a regular knife to save  my life. I used Bamboo Mint from a BB sample mixed with a citrus EO  blend. What a great smell even if the pour wasn't great!!


Pretty!



LisaAnne said:


> I have my first recipe I feel is an absolute keeper as is besides the usual salt bar or Castille. It is also very fast moving and I tried to make pretty more delicate swirls but it didn't work out that way. Next time I will slow it down.


So beautiful.  I have yet to purchase colorants that provide vibrant colors such as this.  For me this is a hobby, and a my goodness, it can be expensive!  But so much Fun.


----------



## TeresaT

penelopejane said:


> I meant I use a digital soap diary using excel on a computer.  It sounds like I do the same as you. :mrgreen:
> 
> I love your soaps by the way



OHHHHHHH.  I was amazed at your discipline.  I know some people use notebooks and binders.  I cannot imagine doing that.  When I first started, I printed out my recipes on SoapCalc and made notations to them.  That didn't work.  So I got my three ring binder and my BRIGHT colored note paper to write everything down.  That didn't work.  I realized soaping wasn't for me because I just couldn't handle the record-keeping.  The I read the post on Evernote and a soaping star was born.  (Grandiosity is my middle name.)

Thanks for the compliment.  I'm pleased with the way they turned out. 

 I just got my order of micas in from Nurture Soaps on Thursday.  I ordered one oz jars of their "collections."  I got the Rainbow, Pastels, Brights and Vibrance sets.  There are 24 jars and only one duplicate color (Lime Appeal).  So, I think I did pretty good.  And they do plastic bags, too.  So when I need refills, I don't need to get jars anymore.  I think that's kind of cool.  

I'll be experimenting with color this weekend.  There's a layered soap I want to try that you tilt the mold in the opposite direction with on every pour.  Each color is a mini batch so you can pour at emulsion each time and wait for it to harden up.  This should be interesting...


----------



## penelopejane

TeresaT said:


> I'll be experimenting with color this weekend.  There's a layered soap I want to try that you tilt the mold in the opposite direction with on every pour.  Each color is a mini batch so you can pour at emulsion each time and wait for it to harden up.  This should be interesting...



I take notes on my printed- out recipes and transfer said notes into English into my digital soap diary immediately I finish the soap. Because 1. A computer and soap batter and me would be a disaster waiting to happen and 2. If I don't translate my notes while I remember what I did they suddenly appear to be gobbly gook! 

Colour is my nemesis. I wanted to avoid micas but have found some cosmetic grade ones I might cave in and use. I am currently fighting my frugal conscience  that says I should use up (learn to use) my water dispersive colours that everyone else effectively uses in CP soap before I spend more on micas.


----------



## Dahila

I had a good day at Market today and now I am going back to workshop to pack more )


----------



## Rusti

I made my sixth batch this evening! I tried the high lard recipe that floats around the forums, 80% lard, 20% coconut oil, so we'll see how it goes. Attempted a circling taiwan swirl and used BB's MacIntosh apple FO. Smells good enough to eat and briefly turned my oils pink, but it faded almost immediately.

Since my mold right now is a piece of coroplast and I'm not in a hurry to try to put that in the oven, I've got it sitting on a heating pad that I'll turn off in a minute in an attempt to make sure it gels just for curiosity's sake.


----------



## SuzieOz

Sitting at the market ... rain ... thunder ... biting cold ... (at least I'm inside in the hall).  Not much happening though.  My great auntie did come along and buy 5 soaps but that's it so far *sigh*.

Still it is only 9.52am. Who knows, maybe the sun will come out and we'll have a lunch rush! 

Wishful thinking I'm sure.


----------



## Stacyspy

You enablers you... I just spent a bunch of money on (some) "Seussy" scents at WSP. I had a few that would work, but who am I to pass up the chance to shop?...lol... so I have coming in:
Mulberry, Blueberry, Green Apple, Purely Peppermint, Stormy Nights, Sex in the Shower, Melon Ball, Beach Daisies, Sun Dried Cotton, Farmer's Market Baby Bibb, Farmers Market Sweet Strawberry, Apple Mango Tango, Candy Crush, Cinnamon Candies, Grape Soda, April Showers, Be Delicious Blossom, and Black Cherry.
This should get me through for a while... My hands are finally better, and I'm ready to soap!!!


----------



## Navaria

Stacyspy said:


> You enablers you... I just spent a bunch of money on (some) "Seussy" scents at WSP. I had a few that would work, but who am I to pass up the chance to shop?...lol... so I have coming in:
> Mulberry, Blueberry, Green Apple, Purely Peppermint, Stormy Nights, *Sex in the Shower,* Melon Ball, Beach Daisies, Sun Dried Cotton, Farmer's Market Baby Bibb, Farmers Market Sweet Strawberry, Apple Mango Tango, Candy Crush, Cinnamon Candies, Grape Soda, April Showers, Be Delicious Blossom, and Black Cherry.
> This should get me through for a while... My hands are finally better, and I'm ready to soap!!!



With my love of reading and 3 kids who all loved to be read to and later to read to me, I have read almost every Dr . Seuss book there is. And I'm pretty sure none of them had anything to do with sex in the shower! LMAO! Admit it, you snuck that one in there since you were ordering anyway


----------



## Stacyspy

That's why I said some...lol... A lot of the FOs I have would definitely not make good Seuss soap...



Navaria said:


> With my love of reading and 3 kids who all loved to be read to and later to read to me, I have read almost every Dr . Seuss book there is. And I'm pretty sure none of them had anything to do with sex in the shower! LMAO! Admit it, you snuck that one in there since you were ordering anyway


----------



## earlene

Yesterday I made 3 test batches, was going to do 4, but Hubby called to  say he would be home from work sooner than I expected, so I cleaned up  and put everything away.

I also started using Soapee, which I am  strongly suspecting I am going to like much better than SoapCalc, at  this point anyway.  I saved my newer recipes in Soapee and really love  that I can edit them later, adding notes and what I learned from a  recipe is such a great feature!  (Thanks to mcnazar for developing this fabulous tool.)

The  three test batches I made are each a 1-lb loaf with enough left over  for one bar in individual molds.  I could have adjusted the recipe down,  but I like doing the additional single bar with my test batches.

The  first was a Carrot Juice Soap with a Turmeric and Cocoa Powder Swirl.  I  am experimenting with lower cleansing numbers and adding sugar to  compensate, as well as salt to harden, since I decreased Coconut Oil to  9% in this recipe.  Another thing I  am looking for in this test batch  is to see if the Turmeric as colorant will actually look much different  than the plain carrot juice color once this one cures for awhile.  I  sifted some turmeric onto the first layer, then mixed some into the  second half of the batter before adding it to the top.  Then did a  hanger swirl.  Then cocoa powder on top with a chopstick swirl on the  top portion.  For fragrance, I mixed Rosemary, Lemon & Eucalyptus  EOs.  The scent is rather strong today.  Hope it mellows.  

For  the second test batch, I wanted to try out Red Palm Oil.  I've never  purchased it before, but a jar of it in the grocery store was on  clearance at less than half price, so I decided to give it a try.  I  wanted to see how it looks (colorwise) and if it feels any different  than the soaps I made with regular palm oil (I expect not).  I have only  used regular palm oil when I went to Soap Making Boot Camp earlier this  year, and it sure does make a nice bar of soap, but I have never before  purchased any palm oil myself, except when it is an ingredient in  Crisco for example.  Anyway, this recipe is Zero Bubbly and Zero  Cleansing, so I used milk in the lye solution, and I added honey to  boost bubbles and salt to harden the bar.  Probably didn't need the  salt, but I added it to all 3 test batches so figured I would be  consistent in that. The fragrance I used in the Red Palm Oil Milk &  Honey Soap is Honey Vanilla Love Dust by Nature's Garden.  What a  fabulous fragrance. Unfortunately it has a FP of 134 F and I think a  lot of it burned off during gel.  The scent is still in the soap, but  much more subtle than last night.  I later though that maybe I should  have added Orris Root, but that did not occur to me until it was too  late and I don't really have any idea if that helps regarding the Flash  Point temperature anyway.   *

I have removed both of these 1-lb soaps  from their silicon molds to allow air to reach more surface for  drying.  I don't plan to cut them until tomorrow.

The third test  batch is still pretty soft and has me worried about it's softness, in  fact.  But I did make it pretty late last night.  It is a Pumpkin Seed  Oil Soap and because it has only 18% hard oils I should not be surprised  it is still pretty soft.  Well anyway, the goal of this recipe, besides  finding out how pumpkin seed oil works in soap (just for fun, probably  not to be used on a regular basis), it was yet another one with Zero  Bubbly and Zero Cleansing.  So I added Sugar and Salt to this one as  well.  And I had boiled some water with seaweed in it the day before to  use (some in my soup and some in my soap) in at least one test batch of  soap today.  I was hoping the seaweed water would support the deep green  that I am expecting from the PSO based on another post I read here on  SMF.  Perhaps I should not have mixed the seaweed water testing with the  PSO testing batch since I've never used either before. But I did, so  I'll have to see what happens.  I can always do more batches of just one  or the other.  I did add a little Rosemary as antioxidant, but other  than that, no fragrance.  I want to find out how long the pumpkin seed  oil scent remains.  I love the smell of nut oils on their own.

Another  day I'll do a single oil soap of just Pumpkin Seed Oil and another of  only Red Palm.  I found that exercise very useful when I did it last  Summer with every oil I had in the house.  One thing I learned from that  was that sesame seed oil produces a really nice bubbly bar, which I  have never read anywhere and the numbers say differently.  But then  maybe toasted sesame seed oil is different and that's what I used  because it is what I had in my kitchen.  Anyway I find doing single oil  soaps is a really useful exercise for me.

A few days ago I made some Thieves Blend and haven't chosen a recipe to test it out in yet.  I'm stilling thinking on that one.

Then  after a long nap (I was up too late last night and just couldn't stay  away this afternoon) I unmolded and cut a 2.5-lb mold of some CP soap  that I had to rebatch after the original soap zapped me.  My first zap  since I started making soap almost a year ago.  I was so disappointed,  but I learned an important lesson on that soap.   Don't add a frozen lye  solution to the batter and expect it to re-melt and incorporate in CP  soap.  My heavens, what was wrong with me that day!?!  (I have no  excuse, and no idea how it got past me that I was pouring huge chunks of  frozen lye into my mold, pepples actually when I cut into that log!)   Seriously I did recently watch a soapmaking video where a soaper did add  frozen lye to her oils and said 'it will melt again and incorporate',  but then she was doing hot process, so I suppose it probably did (anyway  I hope it did).  Still, I will not be doing that again, I can assure  you.  I think I need to make a few more milk soaps to develop a reliable  methodology to be sure I can avoid such a disaster in the future.  I  thought I had, but obviously not!

So, chagrin aside, I share this  horrible failed soaping experience because it is yet another reason I  know I have so much more to learn.  And it is part of the process that  led up to today's soap cutting.  And as a cautionary tale, more for  myself than anyone else, though.

It's 6 days old now from first  inception through first unmolding the next day, cutting, rebatching,  remolding, etc. and today's cutting.  For the rebatch, I cut it into  tiny little bits, pulling out the few too many lye pebbles (about 4 or  5), then left it on warm in my crockpot overnight.  The next morning I  added so much almond milk & about 3 T. of yogurt to the batter that  it expanded in volume. I couldn't smell the original fragrance anymore,  so I wanted to try a new one that had just arrived that day which is  Lily of the Valley.  And I thought I'd try another scent I had bought  from another soaper's destash, so I took out enough to make 6 and a half  additional bars in individual molds with a plumeria fragrance and some  added colorant to lend a purplish hue to the soap.  The remainder I used  green because I didn't really want muddy colored Lily of the Valley  soap (the original soap log was a 6-color multi pour from 6 different  pouring spouted pitchers; I still don't know how frozen lye pepples got  past my notice!)  It is not a very pretty soap now, but it lathers  beautifully and smells fairly nice. And of course, no zap as I cooked  that baby to death.  I don't think I used enough fragrance in either  one, though.  I tend to be very conservative with the amount of  fragrance or essential oils when I add them. I also unmolded 3 of the  plumeria-fragrance soaps, but decided to leave the others for another  day.  I'm hoping another day or two will help them retain a bit more  crispness of design of the molds, as these 3 did not.

In any case  I will be reserving these bars for myself.  I also might felt them  because they aren't at all pretty.  But if I felt them, I have less  chance of discovering any residual issues, so maybe not a good idea  after all.  Whatever I decide to do, I do have to wait for a fairly long  cure to dry out all the added fluid in the rebatch.

Then when  taking pictures I had to troubleshoot my camera because the focus wasn't  working correctly.  Somehow I had accidentally set it to MF mode which I  have not learned to use correctly so my soaps were not in focus.  I'll  do photos again tomorrow, though since the light is really not good  enough now.

*  Greyed out because I couldn't get strikeout to work.  I was incorrectly understanding what was affecting the fragrance.  Evaporation or chemical interaction during saponification.


----------



## Navaria

Stacyspy said:


> That's why I said some...lol... A lot of the FOs I have would definitely not make good Seuss soap...



Just had to give you some grief lol. I found it hilarious!


----------



## dibbles

My pouring over a spatula skills need some work, batter was probably a bit too thin, and I need to be able to judge how much color to add for each pour. I'm no Veronica Foale, but for a first attempt I'm happy.


----------



## Guspuppy

made a 64-oz batch of 100% CO soap for laundry, etc. As a bonus used up the last of the drain cleaner lye and can now start on Lye Guy lye, which I somehow feel will be 'better'. or at least more pure! 

edited 30 minutes later to add: it's about to volcano! I slapped it in the downstairs freezer (which is colder then upstairs) hope I was on time!!! Or that at least the cookie sheet holds the mess if it does blow. EEP!


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Made the first attempt of the May challenge. Did a CPOP with this one, I wanted to make sure the Really Red from Nurture got gelled so it becomes red, _not _pink.

We will see. With my luck it`ll probably turn fuchsia or something...

I used mostly Lard, and _lemmetellyah_, I feel I could work with it all day, it was so well behaved I can not believe it. Even with Jasmine. But then again,  lard _is _the King of Chill...

It is in the oven as we speak. It is almost bedtime now so I`ll check on it before I go to sleep, and let it sit in the oven untill tomorrow morning.


----------



## earlene

Dibbles, that is so beautiful.  

Today I looked over my Soaping Journal while resizing & naming photos of my soaps after doing an upload.  Photos will be forthcoming.

Cut one my 1-lb test batch of Carrot Juice Low Cleansing formula.  I could have waited another day or so to cut this, as it seems it's going to be slow to harden even though it is 63% hard oils.  The Bubbly & Cleansing numbers are low (both at 6) so I added 1 T. sugar, and at this point, the bubbles are just tiny little baby bubbles.  It is lathering but not much bubble action.  I was concerned about my EO blend yesterday after reading one reference that said not to mix Rosemary with Eucalyptus.  But I read another today that said they blend well, so I am confused.  I blended Rosemary, Lemon & Eucalyptus, and put that into this soap. The blend is too strong, though, even though it is less than the lye calculator called for in total weight.  I still wonder what the concern is about blending the R & the E together is, though.


----------



## snappyllama

Stacyspy said:


> That's why I said some...lol... A lot of the FOs I have would definitely not make good Seuss soap...



And here I thought that you decided to go for a risque hop on pop one...


----------



## houseofwool

dibbles said:


> My pouring over a spatula skills need some work, batter was probably a bit too thin, and I need to be able to judge how much color to add for each pour. I'm no Veronica Foale, but for a first attempt I'm happy.







This is my favorite tool for pouring layers. I can get super close and ensure that I don't break through.


----------



## nsmar4211

Dishes. I did.........soap dishes. That was enough!


----------



## dibbles

houseofwool said:


> View attachment 20880
> 
> 
> This is my favorite tool for pouring layers. I can get super close and ensure that I don't break through.



Good idea - thanks for the tip! Now to 'lose' one of the spoons from the kitchen:twisted:


----------



## houseofwool

This one is cheap at Walmart. I have 4 of them so I can do tiger stripes.


----------



## rosyrobyn

I'm on holidays but I can't stop thinking about soap. At least I have internet connection for a little browsing. Maybe they have a local store in the area... Anyone know of something in the Las Vegas area?

BTW, Dibbles - that is beautiful soap. I really like the colors.


----------



## fuzz-juzz

Bought some tester FOs, does that count? 

Made facial bars with butters, almond oil, bit of OO and lard (it gives me DOS but giving it another go). 
Tested yellow clay in one and fragranced few with NG Honeysuckle. Rest of the bars are fragrance free.

And cleaned out my soap supplies. Tossed out few old FOs. Had a bit of BB Sensuous sandalwood that I've forgotten about and ewww. Never knew old FO could smell that bad.


----------



## dibbles

fuzz-juzz said:


> Bought some tester FOs, does that count?
> 
> Made facial bars with butters, almond oil, bit of OO and lard (it gives me DOS but giving it another go).
> Tested yellow clay in one and fragranced few with NG Honeysuckle. Rest of the bars are fragrance free.
> 
> And cleaned out my soap supplies. Tossed out few old FOs. Had a bit of BB Sensuous sandalwood that I've forgotten about and ewww. Never knew old FO could smell that bad.



Buying FOs ALWAYS counts!


----------



## TeresaT

I made three batches of soap.  The first was a "Mica Madness" 1000 gm batch that I used 5 different colors in and scented it with a tester of "Pretty Kitty" from Nature's Garden.  (I never want to smell that again.)  The second one was a 500 gm batch for a friend using her "mystery mix" of essential oils.The final was a 1000 gm batch that I tested out Soapalooza's Aloe & Yucca fragrance oil.  I decided to swap out the water for aloe vera liquid (seemed smart).  Everything was fine until I added the fragrance.  I got a bowl of rice then Vaseline.  By the time I got it into the mold, it looked like I had HPd the batch.  I'll try the aloe liquid again another day, but I'll make sure I make the solution the night before and soap at room temperature. 

I've got a question for those of you that use mango butter.  Does your mango butter smell weird?  I purchased some and it smells like fryer grease or oil.   When I first got it, it was really bad.  The distributor (a Facebook bulk purchase group) said refined mango butter has a "light" smell and definitely does not smell like mangos.  She suggested I let it air out since it had been closed up and the odor will diffuse.  The majority of the "grease" smell has gone; but it still does not smell pleasant _at all_.  I'm trying to find out if that is normal for mango butter.  I'm used to butters with either no smell or something like raw shea butter, kind of earthy but not unpleasant.  Definitely not a product that smells like fryer grease.   This is my first experience with mango butter.  I have nothing to compare it with and don't know if it's a bad batch or just a naturally stinky product.  I have no idea what it is supposed to smell like. I've gotten other oils from this company and  everything else is fine; no other funky odors.  It's a brand new batch of butter. I received my other oils and butters a week before this one because it hadn't arrived from the shipper yet.


----------



## fuzz-juzz

TeresaT... yes mango butter smells a bit funky.
To me it smelled more like rancid. But I can see where your idea if grease comes from.
Didn't like it. Lucky I only got 100gr.


----------



## SuzieOz

My little daycare munchkins "made" their mummies some foaming bath butter for Mothers Day which is this Sunday. They got to whip up their bath butter base and stir through some jojoba beads and cucumber & melon FO. They were so excited! So was I - I get to do soapy stuff at work as well as home


----------



## VonnieDeak

*Foamy Bath Butter*

What a novel idea for your kids.  I would love your foamy bath butter recipe.  I love collecting recipes for soap and such and have never tried a bath butter before.  
What soapy thing have I done today?  Well, yesterday early in the wee hours of the morning (5 am)...I woke up and couldn't go back to sleep.   So I decided to make my all time favorite soap with a twist.  I made 100 % pure coconut oil soap that was superfatted 20 % and added ground oatmeal in it.  I have been wanting to try adding different ingredients in soap but I have had a hard time getting the perfect recipe with soap first.  I keep going back to my tried and true 100 % coconut soap because I love the lather.  To me soap isn't soap unless it has lots of lather.  
On the flip side, this morning I ordered some powdered goats milk and powdered coconut milk to add into soaps.  I liked the addition of oatmeal so much until now I am getting more sure of myself with additions into soap.
My next addition will be some lavender buds and some chamomile.


----------



## TeresaT

Thanks fuzz-juzz. Yes!  I thought rancid at first, too.  But I knew it was brand new and couldn't be rancid.  The smell has gone down some, but I can still smell it.  I'll see how it soaps.  I've got a pound of it.  It's going to have to make the most amazing soap in the world for me to buy more...

ETA:  VonnieDeak don't be surprised when your lavender buds end up looking like mouse turds.  Except for calendula petals,  botanicals turn brown in soap because of the lye, when you mix them in the batter.


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Today I cut the soap I made for the challenge. I like it enough, but not happy enough with the outcome to actually enter it. It smells ahhmazinngg though...

So pictures of the 'dud' are coming soon. Now I have to make another try (oh no, how... tehrrible ) 

I may chose the other picture that I was debating about, but we`ll see.


----------



## earlene

VonnieDeak said:


> I have been wanting to try adding different ingredients in soap but I have had a hard time getting the perfect recipe with soap first.
> My next addition will be some lavender buds and some chamomile.



My favorite soap that I have made so far (it's been just under a year sinse I started making CP soap), is my lavender soap. But as TheresaT said, the lavender buds end up looking like mouse droppings in the finished soap.  I even warned my granddaughter about them telling her, 'it may look like bugs in the soap, but it's really flowers that turned brown.'  Made her laugh.  Anyway I decided to grind them into powder the next time and just add the powdered lavender and see how that goes instead.  

I have also used chamomile flowers as an infusion in oil and that seemed particularly nice.  I did not include the flowers, but a few bits got through the strainer and provided some specks for visual interest.    It's a nice soap, too.

My soapy thing today was unmolding the Purple Plumeria soaps (part of a rebatch soap).  For rebatch/HP they came out pretty darn nice, I think.  I colored them purple and added Plumeria fragrance.  I also poured in a bit of the ground lavender flowers and that's what the specks are.  I am not sure how much the purple color was affected by the ground lavender versus how much it was affected by the already muddy color of the rebatch when I added the purple.  Either way, there really is only a hint of purple, more like a mix of grey and lavender.   I thought of brushing the tops with gold mica to highlight the hummingbird & flowers, but haven't done so yet.


----------



## SuzieOz

VonnieDeak said:


> What a novel idea for your kids.  I would love your foamy bath butter recipe.  I love collecting recipes for soap and such and have never tried a bath butter before.



Hi Vonnie - I haven't made a bath butter myself yet either. I purchased a pre-made base for these kids.


----------



## BlackDog

I cut my embeds for the May challenge and picked dandelions to infuse oil for a salve I read about in the B&B forum!


----------



## mzimm

TeresaT said:


> I've got a question for those of you that use mango butter.  Does your mango butter smell weird?  I purchased some and it smells like fryer grease or oil.   When I first got it, it was really bad.  The distributor (a Facebook bulk purchase group) said refined mango butter has a "light" smell and definitely does not smell like mangos.  She suggested I let it air out since it had been closed up and the odor will diffuse.  The majority of the "grease" smell has gone; but it still does not smell pleasant _at all_.  I'm trying to find out if that is normal for mango butter.  I'm used to butters with either no smell or something like raw shea butter, kind of earthy but not unpleasant.  Definitely not a product that smells like fryer grease.   This is my first experience with mango butter.  I have nothing to compare it with and don't know if it's a bad batch or just a naturally stinky product.  I have no idea what it is supposed to smell like. I've gotten other oils from this company and  everything else is fine; no other funky odors.  It's a brand new batch of butter. I received my other oils and butters a week before this one because it hadn't arrived from the shipper yet.



Teresa, I've still got some raw organic mango butter from ONBeauty that I purchased 6 months ago, and it has a pleasant, clean smell, nothing at all like you describe.  But I vaguely remember thinking when I first got it that it smelled....well, nothing like I expected it to.  But I soaped with it, and it was fine.  And now the butter smells quite alright to my nose.  I would go ahead and give it the suggested airing out and reserve judgement until later, unless you feel a refund wouldn't be accepted after the wait.


----------



## mzimm

Spent the day introducing one of my best friends to soap-making.  We made two batches, and one of them was even a trial run for the GC Soap Challenge teardrop pour.  We watched the videos several times, discussed tactics, and recipes, and colors, and I could tell she was really getting into it.  So I let her take over, choose the colors and do the pour.  She did fantastic---I can't wait to cut into her soap!
And then over lunch & coffee at a really nice bistro I sealed the deal completely on her budding addiction and showed her newbie's daily "browsing soap pics" thread......Should friends really let friends look at those when they're still so new and impressionable?:wink:


----------



## jules92207

I got my insurance today! I've been working towards selling so this was necessary. It feels so good to be protected.

I also unmolded two of my 5 batches from this weekend. Feels great to be soaping again after months of only a few batches here and there.


----------



## Stacyspy

Well, after kids went to bed, I got 2 batches done. The blue colored is South Pacific Waters, and boy did it accelerate...hopefully, it won't look too much like the plop and drop it was...lol.  I used the Misty Magic Supplies micas...this is the first time I've used them. The pink, yellow, and green is Hippie Chick.


----------



## TeresaT

mzimm said:


> Teresa, I've still got some raw organic mango butter from ONBeauty that I purchased 6 months ago, and it has a pleasant, clean smell, nothing at all like you describe.  But I vaguely remember thinking when I first got it that it smelled....well, nothing like I expected it to.  But I soaped with it, and it was fine.  And now the butter smells quite alright to my nose.  I would go ahead and give it the suggested airing out and reserve judgement until later, unless you feel a refund wouldn't be accepted after the wait.



I'm not worried about a refund.  It was less than $10 for a pound.  I think it was $6.50, I'd have to check my receipt.  The smell isn't as strong as it was before and I've purchased some Dollar General disposable food containers to put my butters in.  I'll transfer the mango into that and maybe melt it down to aerate it better and re-solidify.  It probably won't actually do anything except make me feel better. 

I might buy some from a mainstream company the next time I place an order with one just to compare the quality.  I know she is ordering in bulk from a mainstream supplier and then breaking it down into smaller orders; however, this is my only experience with mango butter.  I'll try to find raw and refined to have something to compare to.  I may have to look up ONBeauty to see what they offer.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## TeresaT

Actually, I did this yesterday.  I went to Michael's to pick up some squeeze bottles for this month's challenge and discovered the cake stuff was buy two get one free!  So, three packages of squeeze bottle for the price of two.  Three tiny molds to use as embeds or decorations  (butterflies, doves and hearts) for the price of two.  Three bigger molds (the 24 square brownie bites, 12 heart shaped individual cupcakes and an 8 pc shot glass mold) for the price of two.  CHA CHING!  (OK.  I did spend a _lot_ more than I intended to; however, I purchased things that I've been wanting.  So, it's actually a win.)  I never shop at Hobby Lobby or Michael's and I've been there twice this month.  Both times I was looking for specific items and both times I happened on huge sales. Hobby Lobby had the paper for sale & now Michael's had the cake stuff for sale.  Yay, me!


----------



## earlene

BlackDog said:


> I cut my embeds for the May challenge and picked dandelions to infuse oil for a salve I read about in the B&B forum!



I should have picked dandelions last week.  But my husband mowed the lawn and they are all gone now.  Maybe I can beat him to it before he mows again.  I want to try a dandelion infusion.  (We do not use chemicals on our lawn.  Don't want to kill the rabbits.)


----------



## Stacyspy

Cut my soaps from last night... South Pacific Waters didn't look as bad as I thought it would. Side note... I was very pleased with the performance of the new micas I used.


----------



## penelopejane

I just ordered some fragrances.  All in 30ml (1 oz) sizes as I am sick of having to finish up horrible fragrances.  
Delivery was a fortune compared to the cost of the FO's.  Happy to have chosen some at last.  Talk about procrastination!


----------



## TeresaT

I unmolded and cut my "Mica Madness" from Sunday (5/1) and was pleasantly surprised at how it turned out.  It's not perfect, but it is much better than I thought it would be.  It is scented with "Pretty Kitty" from Nature's Garden and I used the Vibrant Set of micas from Nurture.  I was afraid I had used too much mica, but it turned out to be "just right."  I've got two more from Sunday to unmold and cut.  However, neither of those have any color to them.  BTW:  since my soap cutter was a cheap one from Hobby Lobby and it is bowed in the middle, I used a kitchen chef's knife to cut these.  However, the big difference is I wet the knife between each cut and that made for a much cleaner cut.  Just to make sure it wasn't my imagination, I tried a couple of times without wetting the knife and it was more difficult to go through the hardened soap and I ended up with striations in the cut sides that I'll have to plane out.

ETA:  OOPS!  I just realized I used the _*BRIGHTS*_ set of micas, not the Vibrant set.  I used 1 teaspoon in 200 gm oils (pre-mixed with 1 TBSP of oils from the 200 gms).  These are the colors in order of the pour (if you're interested):  Hollywood Pink, Turquoise, Sunshine Yellow, Wisteria Purple, Lime Appeal.  I bought four sets at the same time (Vibrance, Brights, Pastels and Rainbow) and got my set mixed up.


----------



## earlene

TeresaT said:


> I unmolded and cut my "Mica Madness" from Sunday (5/1) and was pleasantly surprised at how it turned out.  It's not perfect, but it is much better than I thought it would be.  It is scented with "Pretty Kitty" from Nature's Garden and I used the Vibrant Set of micas from Nurture.



How is the fragrance today?  They look gorgeous, btw!

Soap stuff today;  I was up very late putting the finishing touches on some soaps for my DIL.  I brushed/painted some mica onto some of the prettier ones to highlight some of the features.  I cut & wrote out some labels & wrapped some of them before going to bed.  Then finished up the wrapping, labeling and boxing up for mailing.  Later walked downtown to mail them. Four pounds of soap out the door.


----------



## TeresaT

Thanks, earlene!  The fragrance has toned down (thank heavens!) and smells nice; however, I don't think I'll get it again unless someone specifically asks for it.  It's a floral scent, but not funereal floral. 

 (To me there are two types of floral scents, fresh and funereal. Most bulbs and orchids are of the funereal kind.  Roses are on the cusp and can go either way.  Carnations and daisies are on the fresh side.  I pretty much stay away from flowers unless they're plastic.)


----------



## Dahila

There molds (each 5 lb) of my dandelion and stinging nettle soap with cocoa butter, one mold Nag Champa, two Verbena and lemon .  the soap does not look so good but is truly luxurious with a lot of cocoa butter, and avocado oil.  Fast mover that for sure.


----------



## mzimm

TeresaT said:


> I unmolded and cut my "Mica Madness" from Sunday (5/1) and was pleasantly surprised at how it turned out.  It's not perfect, but it is much better than I thought it would be.  It is scented with "Pretty Kitty" from Nature's Garden and I used the Vibrant Set of micas from Nurture.  I was afraid I had used too much mica, but it turned out to be "just right."  I've got two more from Sunday to unmold and cut.  However, neither of those have any color to them.  BTW:  since my soap cutter was a cheap one from Hobby Lobby and it is bowed in the middle, I used a kitchen chef's knife to cut these.  However, the big difference is I wet the knife between each cut and that made for a much cleaner cut.  Just to make sure it wasn't my imagination, I tried a couple of times without wetting the knife and it was more difficult to go through the hardened soap and I ended up with striations in the cut sides that I'll have to plane out.



Love those Vibrance colors, TeresaT!  And the tilt pour really rocks them!


----------



## kyliecoast

*My most recent soap*

My most recent soap was a super-hard recipe fragranced with bubblegum FO.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10154337486717784&set=p.10154337486717784&type=3&theater


----------



## mzimm

kyliecoast said:


> My most recent soap was a super-hard recipe fragranced with bubblegum FO.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10154337486717784&set=p.10154337486717784&type=3&theater



Great FO for those super pretty colors!


----------



## earlene

I finally got around to looking up the saponification value for Tea Oil that I bought at the Charleston Tea Plantation last fall.  And what do you know, it's already in SoapCalc by it's botanical name, which I had not earlier thought to check.  Chamelia Oil, Tea Seed.  So I learned something new today.  

So I added it to my list of single oil soaps to do for oils I did not previously test.  The list is up to 4 that I have on hand & have not yet done.  My plan is to do those tomorrow.  Tiny single bar/single oil test soaps.  

And perhaps I will grate & package my 100%CO soap to prepare for making more laundry butter.


----------



## Navaria

Yesterday I grated up my flop lard batch to use for a confetti and started the oil infusion for the dandelion salve for bf. I'm not getting very much done lately with everything else I have going on, and I really don't like it very much  I need some distress _me _time.


----------



## Misschief

I have finally made another batch of soap. It feels like it's been forever! I made a batch of soleseife. The colours didn't turn out as well as I thought they would but I don't really care; I love my brine soap and that's all that matters.


----------



## Dahila

gardener soap


----------



## shunt2011

Just about all packed up for my fair this weekend. Off to the Tulip Festival in Holland MI. First show of the year.


----------



## SuzieOz

earlene said:


> And perhaps I will grate & package my 100%CO soap to prepare for making more laundry butter.



What's laundry butter, please earlene?


----------



## earlene

shunt2011 said:


> Just about all packed up for my fair this weekend. Off to the Tulip Festival in Holland MI. First show of the year.



Good luck!  I hope you have a great weekend.



SuzieOz said:


> What's laundry butter, please earlene?



Suzie, it's like or maybe it is a whipped soap I guess.  It's made with 100% CO (zero superfat) soap, grated up, then ....  to save typing time, I wrote about it here.  And this is the link to the recipe I use.

Sorry for being so lazy.  

~ ~ ~ ~

More soapy stuff:  Oooh, yuck.  I do not like the pumpkin seed oil soap I made.  It is so slimy!!  Well, I will give it more time, and I don't usually do lather tests so early into the cure.  Who knows, it might be much better later.  But right now, gross and disgusting.

The red palm oil soap is questionable, too.  I love the fragrance, Vanilla Love Dust from NG, but I am not impressed by the lather at this point.  Again, I don't usually do lather tests so early in the cure.

I do like the reduced cleansing formula for the carrot juice soap I made. It lathers beautifully and feels so nice on my skin.

I made all 3 test batches 7 days ago and read here over the last couple of days people suggesting that weekly lather tests were educational to the soaper, so I thought I'd give it a try.  Not sure I want to make this a regular practice, after today's experience, but we will see how it goes.

One other thing I did was look back at my single oil soaps from last August and I can tell you I do not like the looks of two or three of them for sure.  The Crisco soap, which originally started out a very white white, now is a horribly disappointing orangish tan color.  I already knew I did not like Crisco soap, but now am beginning to wonder if I even ever want it as an ingredient, even in a pinch.  It is also sweating and it's 8 months old.  I don't think I noticed it sweating before.  So I need to add that to my documentation of that experiment.  I am not sure I want to keep them all for a year at this point, but that was the goal, so I suppose I will. 

However, I am now not in the mood to grate soap, so that will have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## Guspuppy

updated soap notes on prior batches, ordered more micas from Nurture. I keep trying to buy more EO's (my scent choices are extremely limited atm) but can't bring myself to spend the money. Maybe I should just make unscented soap!


----------



## SuzieOz

Thanks for the links earlene.



Guspuppy said:


> Maybe I should just make unscented soap!



My favourite soap in the shower at the moment is an unscented Bastille Guspuppy. Sometimes simple is just the thing. I have extended family members who "order" this one from me as they have sensitive skin and it works for them. Didn't think I'd like it as much as I do, actually, as I do like scented soap, but it just feels good.


----------



## Lynnz

Today I finally got my packaging for soaps sorted, so now just waiting on the glossy stickers to arrive and very excited to be having a somewhat new look. I also introduced a new soap to my fb page which is a beautiful soft rose purchased from a supplier here in Aussie. I was pleasantly surprised as it played nice enough to do a drop type swirl so very happy about that.


----------



## penelopejane

Guspuppy said:


> Maybe I should just make unscented soap!



My DH and niece can't use anything else!


----------



## TeresaT

The trouble with clearing things out and reorganizing your space is you have to trash your space to unclutter your space.  I am trying to unclutter my home and make room for my soaping obsession.  I've cleared out my "sewing" room, which is a room I designated in 2009 as my craft room.  I've cleared out the corner that had my shelves for the soaping supplies and moved that shelf set into the curing room because I don't have anymore space for soap to cure.  I had a bunch of plastic "drawers" left over from my mother that are now holding a lot of the soaping supplies, which is actually good, because it keeps the dust and dog hair off of them.  However, I've lost a lot of height for storage.  I'm going to have to see if I can buy more of those plastic things and stack them on top of the ones I already have.  (That sounds like a disaster waiting to happen!)  I still have a bunch of kitchen equipment that I don't really use anymore that I can put away and use that space for soaping supplies.  But, everything is looking much neater than it was before, especially my micas.  They're not in paper bags any more!


----------



## Navaria

TeresaT said:


> The trouble with clearing things out and reorganizing your space is you have to trash your space to unclutter your space. I am trying to unclutter my home and make room for my soaping obsession. I've cleared out my "sewing" room, which is a room I designated in 2009 as my craft room. I've cleared out the corner that had my shelves for the soaping supplies and moved that shelf set into the curing room because I don't have anymore space for soap to cure. I had a bunch of plastic "drawers" left over from my mother that are now holding a lot of the soaping supplies, which is actually good, because it keeps the dust and dog hair off of them. However, I've lost a lot of height for storage. I'm going to have to see if I can buy more of those plastic things and stack them on top of the ones I already have. (That sounds like a disaster waiting to happen!) I still have a bunch of kitchen equipment that I don't really use anymore that I can put away and use that space for soaping supplies. But, everything is looking much neater than it was before, especially my micas. They're not in paper bags any more!


 

I did the same with my micas. Put labels on top of them so I can tell what is what without picking them up I mean. I have little notes and codes on mine as well. If anything ever happened to me, no one will be able to figure out what the heck I'm talking about on them lol


----------



## TeresaT

Navaria said:


> I did the same with my micas. Put labels on top of them so I can tell what is what without picking them up I mean. *I have little notes and codes on mine as well.* If anything ever happened to me, no one will be able to figure out what the heck I'm talking about on them lol



Excellent idea.  I'd like to eventually do something like that with my colorants and my fragrances.  I'd put things in there about how intense the color is at a certain amount per 100 or 200 gm of batter.  And how a particular fo behaves  when soaping; what it smells like while soaping and after the cure.  I'll probably do a spreadsheet or a database, though.  I'm hoping that I'll be able to maintain that kind of information in Soapmaker  when I eventually buy it.  I've got to get a new computer first.


----------



## dibbles

Lynnz said:


> Today I finally got my packaging for soaps sorted, so now just waiting on the glossy stickers to arrive and very excited to be having a somewhat new look. I also introduced a new soap to my fb page which is a beautiful soft rose purchased from a supplier here in Aussie. I was pleasantly surprised as it played nice enough to do a drop type swirl so very happy about that.



Stunning!!


----------



## Arimara

I made two small batches of lye-heavy soap. one is 100% olive oil and the other avocado. I had no idea avocado oil would behave so differently from olive oil.

I also used BB's Black Tea and Spiced Amber Ale respectively/ I was initially underwhelmed but the scents  grew on me. They are both much more masculine than I thought they'd be.


----------



## jules92207

I threw out my weepy oily trichnomania soap. My first real failure in a loooong time.  I must have just not blended long enough.

Blended some colors for this weekend, planning for some father's day soaps with my manly scents.


----------



## penelopejane

I got a lovely compliment today from a friend who actually buys handmade soap and she said she no longer buys it because mine is better!!!!!!


----------



## Misschief

I blogged about my Soleseife, made on Thursday and unmolded this morning. I should have waited another day as it was still a bit soft. It's just for me, though, so aesthetics aren't as important. I'm also planning on making a Buttermilk Bastille soap... after my husband gets up. After that, it's prepping time for Mother's Day dinner (pork ribs in the crock pot).


----------



## Arimara

penelopejane said:


> I got a lovely compliment today from a friend who actually buys handmade soap and she said she no longer buys it because mine is better!!!!!!



I'm really going to have to buy soap from some people here one day. Keep reminding me.


----------



## Arimara

Misschief said:


> I blogged about my Soleseife, made on Thursday and unmolded this morning. I should have waited another day as it was still a bit soft. It's just for me, though, so aesthetics aren't as important. I'm also planning on making a Buttermilk Bastille soap... after my husband gets up. After that, it's prepping time for Mother's Day dinner (pork ribs in the crock pot).



Sounds like a plan. :mrgreen:


----------



## snappyllama

Today I'm formulating a miscellaneous oil soap. I've got dribs and dabs of a bunch of different oils that need to be used up so I don't have to move them. A lot were initially bought for B&B - so much pricier and in teeny amounts than I would sacrifice to the lye monster. With my luck I'll probably love it best and want to reproduce it... I guess I'll call it an overstuffed facial bar??

1.5% jojoba
1% Evening Primrose
5% Sunflower
1% Sea Buckthorn
6% hemp
2% pumpkin
etc...


----------



## earlene

Your salt bars are quite lovely, Misschief.

For awhile now I've been thinking I should really put labels on my soaps all at once (or at least a bunch at a time) rather than waiting until I am ready to give them away as gifts.  Partly I haven't done that yet was because how I label a soap for my female relatives tends to be much more feminine that the soaps I give to my brothers, for example.  Plus how I label soaps has evolved over time.  (Not a lot of time, mind you.  I've only been making soap for just under a year.)  Last Christmas my soaps only said something along the lines of  'Coffee & Cocoa Soap'  or 'Kombucha Soap'  or  'Carrots & Cream Soap' or whatever easy descriptor I used for the type of soap it was and the date I made the soap.  Lately, though I have started listing ingredients because that seems wise.  I do not sell soap and don't ever plan to do so because I have no interest in doing so. I am a hobbyist soaper, so I am not worried about all of the labelling requirements for people who sell soap.

Anyway yesterday I finally started that project to label my soaps in a more assembly-line type of fashion (he he, I used to do assembly-line work when I was in my 20's.)  I gathered up a couple of types of already cured soaps and brought them downstairs and worked on the wrapping and labeling thereof.  For wrapping, I don't generally do a full wrap, although sometimes I do.  Mostly I use ribbon or paper bands that I cut myself and hot glue them for closure.  I hand write my labels and hot glue them on as well.   Both my DIL & my SIL always save the ribbon bands and give them back to me (very much into recycling & ecology minded, they are), so I actually have been known to re-use soap bands.  But the last set of soaps I mailed my DIL, other than re-using bands she had saved and given back to me, I used tissue paper and paper bands instead.  

I wrapped & labeled slightly less than 3 dozen soaps, but it took most of the day because I tend to take a lot of breaks to do other things in between.   It was a good opportunity to evaluate the curing process of some of my soaps, as well. 

Soaps wrapped & labeled yesterday:

Castile Soap (still looking great)
Chamomile Flower Soap (very pretty feminine soap)
Lemon Soap (Lemon juice in place of water in lye solution)
Egg Yolk Soap (I love the lather & the feel of this soap; keeping it for myself)
Kombucha Soap  (inspired by my SIL, only a few bars left, though)

This morning I put those back and picked out several more to continue the process.  So that's my soapy project for today as well.


----------



## Guspuppy

Put my curiously soft salt bar loaf into the oven for a CPOP at noon. (it was poured last night) Going to let it sit at least until 9pm and see what if anything happens there.


----------



## nsmar4211

Got brave and am diluting an entire batch of liquid soap (ok ok its only 18 oz of paste). From the looks of it, this will take a while. 

Now am coming up with a label for an odor removing soap...then onto labeling the recently cured batch...and maybe doing some masterbatching of oils. Maybe.


----------



## penelopejane

earlene said:


> I hand I wrapped & labeled slightly less than 3 dozen soaps, but it took most of the day because I tend to take a lot of breaks to do other things in between.  .




Earlene! Get an excel spreadsheet or word doc, search fonts on the net, and make templates for your labels that you can print out and cut up. It will take a while to set up but soooooo much easier. Simple to change the templates as required or add another one. 

You definitely need an ingredient lists if only so they can tell you which one they like!


----------



## McMomWV

Basically, I'm just hanging out waiting to hear is Guspuppy's salt bar is going to make it.  (We're rooting for you.)
Made a wall pour batch that did not play nice then made cupcake soaps and forgot to put the cherries on top.  Just sitting in their little bowl quietly judging me.  Made some orange and oatmeal flowers at my daughters' request and thankfully all went well with that.


----------



## lenarenee

mzimm said:


> I love the wispy colorful streaks, am so jealous of people who can bring off an attractive bouquet of colors like this! I just look at all my colorants and agonize.


 
I can relate to that! I think the solution to that is - we need more micas!


----------



## Guspuppy

McMomWV said:


> Basically, I'm just hanging out waiting to hear is Guspuppy's salt bar is going to make it.  (We're rooting for you.)



aww, thanks!


----------



## SuzieOz

snappyllama said:


> Today I'm formulating a miscellaneous oil soap. I've got dribs and dabs of a bunch of different oils that need to be used up so I don't have to move them. A lot were initially bought for B&B - so much pricier and in teeny amounts than I would sacrifice to the lye monster. With my luck I'll probably love it best and want to reproduce it... I guess I'll call it an overstuffed facial bar??
> 
> 1.5% jojoba
> 1% Evening Primrose
> 5% Sunflower
> 1% Sea Buckthorn
> 6% hemp
> 2% pumpkin
> etc...



Oh I love doing this!  I'm an organiser, so using up bits and bobs is intensely satisfying for me. Let us know how it turns out


----------



## Guspuppy

24 hours later the curiously soft salt bar was able to be unmolded and cut. It seems like the salt settled to the bottom but that would be impossible without messing up the color lines since I mixed the salt into the individual color cups before doing the wall pour! So now I'm stumped. Why is it crumbly (just a tad) on the bottom but smooth like lard on top?! Nonetheless I love how it turned out. Unfortunately if this scent doesn't fade I'm going to have to throw them out or give them away because I REALLY can't stand it. I hated it oob, but was hoping it would morph into something nice when put into soap.


----------



## dillsandwitch

Wow Guspuppy they look awesome.

I made a batch of dragons blood and a batch of nag champa today. Eeeerrgth the 2 scents megered together and have stunk up the whole house. Wont be making those 2 in the same day ever again. Also tried anew "true red" mica. It made a nice pink though. May have to do some experimenting with it


----------



## earlene

Guspuppy said:


> 24 hours later the curiously soft salt bar was able to be unmolded and cut. It seems like the salt settled to the bottom but that would be impossible without messing up the color lines since I mixed the salt into the individual color cups before doing the wall pour! So now I'm stumped. Why is it crumbly (just a tad) on the bottom but smooth like lard on top?! Nonetheless I love how it turned out. Unfortunately if this scent doesn't fade I'm going to have to throw them out or give them away because I REALLY can't stand it. I hated it oob, but was hoping it would morph into something nice when put into soap.



Guspuppy, they are beautiful.  Maybe once they are cured and you test them, if you still don't like the scent you could donate them at least.


----------



## Arimara

nsmar4211 said:


> Got brave and am diluting an entire batch of liquid soap (ok ok its only 18 oz of paste). From the looks of it, this will take a while.
> 
> Now am coming up with a label for an odor removing soap...then onto labeling the recently cured batch...and maybe doing some masterbatching of oils. Maybe.



Are you using like 8 oz of oils? Whenever I make liquid soap, I wind up have nigh 2lbs of paste, give or take.


----------



## SuzieOz

Guspuppy said:


> Unfortunately if this scent doesn't fade I'm going to have to throw them out or give them away because I REALLY can't stand it.



Don't you dare throw those out Guspuppy - they are way to purty!!

I made a first attempt at the soap challenge, so much fun 
My daughter took photos, got excited and has decided she wants to make a celestial/space soap ... today ... and she's never made soap before.  Ahem!


----------



## TeresaT

Hmmm, today (yesterday actually) I perused the SFM off and on all day.  I continued to clean and unclutter my house.  And longingly looked at my soaping supplies wanting to get started on this month's challenge.  But I cannot do that until I get my house in order.  One more dawn.  One more day.  One day more...


----------



## Guspuppy

Thanks to everyone who likes my curiously soft salt bars! (I think I'm going to name them that, and make myself a new, unscented batch.  )



earlene said:


> Guspuppy, they are beautiful.  Maybe once they are cured and you test them, if you still don't like the scent you could donate them at least.



I need to remember that donating thing!!



SuzieOz said:


> Don't you dare throw those out Guspuppy - they are way to purty!!
> 
> I made a first attempt at the soap challenge, so much fun
> My daughter took photos, got excited and has decided she wants to make a celestial/space soap ... today ... and she's never made soap before.  Ahem!



Nothing like jumping in with both feet! At least she has you to help her....right?? :mrgreen:

I was looking forward to being able to do a challenge this month but am sitting this one out because I absolutely have no 'artistic interpretive' talent. Haha!


----------



## penelopejane

Guspuppy said:


> Thanks to everyone who likes my curiously soft salt bars! (I think I'm going to name them that, and make myself a new, unscented batch.  )



Guspuppy I made my first salt soap yesterday and had the same problem as you except yours came out much more beautifully!!

I think I didn't take it far enough at trace. The salt didn't accelerate it at all and the salt sort of congregated in the bottom. Next time I'm going to treat it like a normal soap. 
Yours looks wonderful. I hope the scent morphs nicely after cure - sometimes after a few weeks it gets better.


----------



## nsmar4211

Arimara said:


> Are you using like 8 oz of oils? Whenever I make liquid soap, I wind up have nigh 2lbs of paste, give or take.



It was a small test batch yes . Actually that's about half of the batch, the other half was already used in testing. 

Teresa: I walk around singing "One Day More" at work on Thursdays and no one gets it....I feel so alone....:mrgreen:


----------



## mzimm

I did nothing at all soapy today, or yesterday for that matter.  Mostly I've been having a good old fashioned "choke" ----nervous about giving my challenge soap a go.  I found every reason in the book NOT to soap:  I don't have the right brown colorant, that soap mold is too small, that soap mold is too big, I don't want to make a regular size loaf that will more than likely be a big fat fail, anyway, someone may come over in the middle of things and I won't be able to finish, the yard needs mowing,the garden needs planting, I can't decide on a fragrance......and the list goes on.  I'm a mess!  What's the matter with me?  I don't care about the competition, I really don't.  I just don't want to screw up the beauty that exists in my mind's eye, that's what this is all about.


----------



## Navaria

mzimm said:


> I did nothing at all soapy today, or yesterday for that matter. Mostly I've been having a good old fashioned "choke" ----nervous about giving my challenge soap a go. I found every reason in the book NOT to soap: I don't have the right brown colorant, that soap mold is too small, that soap mold is too big, I don't want to make a regular size loaf that will more than likely be a big fat fail, anyway, someone may come over in the middle of things and I won't be able to finish, the yard needs mowing,the garden needs planting, I can't decide on a fragrance......and the list goes on. I'm a mess! What's the matter with me? I don't care about the competition, I really don't. I just don't want to screw up the beauty that exists in my mind's eye, that's what this is all about.


 
We (women in general) are notoriously hard on ourselves. We picture the impossible in our mind's eye and berate ourselves when we fall short. That's why so many women become Bridezillas close to their big day lol. Sometimes, it's practically impossible to live up to our own inflated standards, even when everyone else says we've done beautifully. Rather than "fail", we become immobilized. We come up with 1000 reasons not to do something instead of facing our fears and diving in. But here's the thing. I've seen your soaps. I know you do beautiful work. I cannot see the image you have in your mind. So what you present will look to me like it's supposed to look _exactly_ that way. And I will think it's beautiful. Sometimes, you just have to trust in yourself.


----------



## SuzieOz

mzimm said:


> I just don't want to screw up the beauty that exists in my mind's eye, that's what this is all about.



I hear you! But ... ^^^ what navaria said ... ^^^  So true - others will see the beauty that DOES exist - even though you think you've fallen short. 

And on that note ... I checked my challenge soap this morning - it has cracked on the top and the purple has turned out completely wrong.  Never-the-less, the crack I can fix and the soap is going to be quite pretty. Just not what I wanted - the beauty in my mind's eye is certainly not there in my soap.

I'll see it as another opportunity to try again - I'm actually really getting into this challenge thing!


----------



## Guspuppy

That Navaria is pretty smart.


----------



## Viore

Yesterday I made an ITP swirl soap fragranced with WSP's Bay Rum. I don't care for the scent so much, but a lot of other people do! I overpoured the batter though, so I couldn't do a fancy swirl on top. It feels good to be getting  back into soaping after a 4 month hiatus!


----------



## Stacyspy

Two more batches cut... I've been unable to soap for so long, I had less than 40 bars in stock left. If I make 2 batches a day for the next 14 days, I should be caught back up, and actually have something to sell at my farmer's market by August...lol
Anyway, the blue and gray with the white specks is Midsummer Night, and the red(ish), blue and white is blueberry.


----------



## earlene

I've been labeling soaps for the past 3 days.  Also gave two to MIL, with very pretty wrapping.  Previously  I had told my husband I wasn't going to give her any more soap because she 'loses' it and it just seems like such a waste.  This after she hinted that she wanted some and I added a fragrance I bought specifically for her, looking for something that would remind her of her favorite perfume.  She is in a nursing home and does not bathe herself, so at first I wasn't sure home made soap would be acceptable to the staff.  But MIL told me it was acceptable, so I gave her some.  She lost the first bar of soap and said she thinks someone accidentally threw it away.  After she lost the second bar, that's when I told my husband I wasn't going to give her anymore because she apparently doesn't really want it or just doesn't use it.  I don't know.  Well, it's been a few months and it was Mother's Day and I was wrapping and labeling all this soap, so I had a change of heart.  I decided once I give it to her, what happens to it is really none of my business. It's about the joy of giving and seeing her response to receiving.  She seemed to light up, so mission accomplished.  We also had dinner together, which was nice.

Today I am still labeling soaps and re-organizing my curing areas.  

I need to do some planning about an upcoming roadtrip.  Do I want to bring a few soapmaking supplies with me?  Maybe I'll bring some felting supplies instead.  I can felt soap in the evenings rather than making soap.  Not as many supplies to pack and less messy all the way around.  So my next project is to choose which soaps I will want to bring along for felting.  And to see if I need to buy more felting needles.  I think I was running low last time I looked.


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Not really soap related, but kinda...?

I have made fizzies three days in a row now. 

I am going to make another batch in a minute, because 
*1)* It makes the whole appt. smell soooo good. 

*2) *The batch is small so it is easier to get good results without overspraying the powder. I also for the first time used those candy hearts with messages on them, and stuck them on the  outside of each fizzie so every person gets two fizzies each with a  personal message. (I can take a picture if anyone is interested enough to see one)

*3)* I have made 4 new essential oil combos, and they smell sooooo good I need a fix.. err, I mean I need to test the new ones out in fizzies. 

*4)* I am making them so I can add them to different carepackages for friends of mine that need a pick-me-up. 

And to my nose, nothing picks people up like a lemony chamomile kick with a touch of rosewood, Lime and a dab of Berg - The Mot. Or sweet peppermint with a dose of eucalyptus and Rosemary.

I can feel my sinuses are clearing up already...


----------



## penelopejane

MySoapyHeart said:


> Not really soap related, but kinda...?
> 
> *2) *The batch is small so it is easier to get good results without overspraying the powder. I also for the first time used those candy hearts with messages on them, and stuck them on the  outside of each fizzie so every person gets two fizzies each with a  personal message. (I can take a picture if anyone is interested.)
> I can feel my sinuses are clearing up already...




Sounds like a lovely idea. I'd definitely like to see them. Please post.


----------



## SuzieOz

Yes I'd like to see your pic MySoapyHeart, thanks 

I made fizzy toilet fresheners. The toilet smells lovely - all lemony and pepperminty.


----------



## Guspuppy

earlene said:


> She is in a nursing home and does not bathe herself, so at first I wasn't sure home made soap would be acceptable to the staff.  But MIL told me it was acceptable, so I gave her some.  She lost the first bar of soap and said she thinks someone accidentally threw it away.  After she lost the second bar, that's when I told my husband I wasn't going to give her anymore because she apparently doesn't really want it or just doesn't use it.  I don't know.



Nursing home staff might be stealing your soaps and just telling her they are 'lost'!


----------



## niclycha

I ordered my Bud Cutter today, my Lye, and found these cool silicone tester molds on clearance at Walmart today 
Regular 12 dollars for only 3 dollars. ... I raided the rack for all 4 of them. 2 per pack. So 8 for 12 dollars!


----------



## niclycha

I couldn't make soap because I'm out of lye, so I shopped for soaping stuff lol. Next best thing lol.


----------



## mzimm

Navaria said:


> We (women in general) are notoriously hard on ourselves. We picture the impossible in our mind's eye and berate ourselves when we fall short. That's why so many women become Bridezillas close to their big day lol. Sometimes, it's practically impossible to live up to our own inflated standards, even when everyone else says we've done beautifully. Rather than "fail", we become immobilized. We come up with 1000 reasons not to do something instead of facing our fears and diving in. But here's the thing. I've seen your soaps. I know you do beautiful work. I cannot see the image you have in your mind. So what you present will look to me like it's supposed to look _exactly_ that way. And I will think it's beautiful. Sometimes, you just have to trust in yourself.



Thank you, Navaria, you do help.


----------



## earlene

niclycha said:


> I ordered my Bud Cutter today, my Lye, and found these cool silicone tester molds on clearance at Walmart today
> Regular 12 dollars for only 3 dollars. ... I raided the rack for all 4 of them. 2 per pack. So 8 for 12 dollars!


Those green silicone molds are a fabulous bargain!  I have 2 of them and wish I had more except for the cost.  I'll have to check my local Walmart & see if they have any on sale, but I doubt they will.  I really like them for milks or purees or whatever liquidy soapy additive I want to freeze because the lids prevent spillage.  I use masking tape on the lid to ID what's inside, then transfer that label to the plastic baggie later when the cubes are frozen.  Now I have lots of approximately 1 - 1.5 ounce cubes of buttermilk, carrot puree, aloe, etc. in my freezer to use when I make soap.

This morning I did a very small rebatch just using the shavings from recently cleaned up soaps I've been labeling.  I added a tiny amount of  maple syrup to the mix just to see what it would be like. The resulting soap left in the mixing  cup lathered very nicely during clean-up.  I used some novelty molds I recently got from a soapers destash.  I'll leave them in the molds until we return from our roadtrip because I ended up adding in a bit more almond milk than necessary to liquify the soap and it may take a very long time to dry out.   I did a rebatch with too much liquid once before and the resulting soap shriveled up something horrible, so I hope that it doesn't happen again.  Only time will tell.


----------



## Guspuppy

niclycha said:


> I ordered my Bud Cutter today, my Lye, and found these cool silicone tester molds on clearance at Walmart today
> Regular 12 dollars for only 3 dollars. ... I raided the rack for all 4 of them. 2 per pack. So 8 for 12 dollars!



ooh! I need to go see if my Walmart has those tester sized silicone molds!   I found a local lady who runs a mission for the city of Pittsburgh's homeless, and asked her if she would like soap and she enthusiastically said yes, but wanted smaller bars. So those would be perfect AND I'd have plenty of reason to make soap all summer.  Can't beat that!


----------



## lenarenee

Guspuppy said:


> Nursing home staff might be stealing your soaps and just telling her they are 'lost'!


 
Yes, or throwing them out since they are "homemade".


----------



## lenarenee

Did something I always meant to do - and took me a year to finally get to it: made tiny soap samples of each mica color I have - 54 of them.  Staring at all these colors is much more motivating to me than sniffing fo bottles. However, I can also see that there's many more colors that I still need to get!


----------



## TeresaT

I finally bought a new computer today.  My old one was too old and too slow.  I've just purchased Soapmaker 3.  I'm nearly out of lard and some other oils and need to re-stock, so this was the perfect time to get the computer and software.  Plus, I've just purchased all of those micas (24 of them) and have a bunch of other things ordered that should be coming in this week.  I usually just toss all of my receipts into a box that I was planning on going through next year during tax time; but this will be a bit more efficient, I think.  I'll work on entering data a few hours each night after work.  I hope I'll have everything loaded within two weeks.  And then I can actually figure out what I have on hand and what I need.  Besides lard and coconut oil, that is.


----------



## galaxyMLP

lenarenee said:


> Did something I always meant to do - and took me a year to finally get to it: made tiny soap samples of each mica color I have - 54 of them.  Staring at all these colors is much more motivating to me than sniffing fo bottles. However, I can also see that there's many more colors that I still need to get!



Awesome! That's a huge undertaking! I made 42 sample soaps with new FOs the other day and I thought to myself "ok, I'm done for at least a few months of testing now!"





TeresaT said:


> I finally bought a new computer today.  My old one was too old and too slow.  I've just purchased Soapmaker 3.  I'm nearly out of lard and some other oils and need to re-stock, so this was the perfect time to get the computer and software.  Plus, I've just purchased all of those micas (24 of them) and have a bunch of other things ordered that should be coming in this week.  I usually just toss all of my receipts into a box that I was planning on going through next year during tax time; but this will be a bit more efficient, I think.  I'll work on entering data a few hours each night after work.  I hope I'll have everything loaded within two weeks.  And then I can actually figure out what I have on hand and what I need.  Besides lard and coconut oil, that is.





Yay! Congrats on the new computer. I have soapmaker 3! I like it but I often feel the software is "clunky" I wish it was easier to use. It's not as intuitive as I would like but it does the job!


----------



## Susie

earlene said:


> I've been labeling soaps for the past 3 days.  Also gave two to MIL, with very pretty wrapping.  Previously  I had told my husband I wasn't going to give her any more soap because she 'loses' it and it just seems like such a waste.  This after she hinted that she wanted some and I added a fragrance I bought specifically for her, looking for something that would remind her of her favorite perfume.  She is in a nursing home and does not bathe herself, so at first I wasn't sure home made soap would be acceptable to the staff.  But MIL told me it was acceptable, so I gave her some.  She lost the first bar of soap and said she thinks someone accidentally threw it away.  After she lost the second bar, that's when I told my husband I wasn't going to give her anymore because she apparently doesn't really want it or just doesn't use it.



If you could make guest sized bars for her, there would be less "accidental" loss.  Just give her enough for a week at the time.

Today, I made a batch of "guy" soap for my great-nephews (my hubby is their mother's uncle).  I am trying to make a batch per person coming to the vacation.


----------



## DeeAnna

I wonder if the soap Earlene is giving to her MIL is wandering off with the staff. There's not a lot of control over one's belongings in a nursing home, and a good smelling soap in a pretty package might be too tempting. 

Or the used soap might be inadvertently left in the bathing area after MIL's bath and then gets discarded. Susie's idea about giving her guest-sized soaps might be a good solution if this is the issue.


----------



## Viore

I cut the ITP Bay Rum soap yesterday! I'm impressed with the swirls I got, though I don't know if it's supposed to look this way. Oh well! I'm happy with it.


----------



## earlene

Thank you for the suggestions regarding soap for my MIL.  As a retired nurse, I don't always like to hear things like 'staff might be walking off with it' and tend to lean more toward it getting left behind in the shower room.  Although if it were left behind it would have to be thrown out by the next staff taking someone in for their shower.  The last two soaps I gave her were small guest sized soaps.  I have some very pretty little molds that I bought especially to make soaps for my granddaughter's facial soap, so that size, about 80 grams or less per bar.

Maybe I'll bring a bunch of soaps to the Nursing Home tomorrow for the staff.  This is National Nurses Week, after all.  Cool, glad we had this discussion.  It gave me another idea of something to do with some of the 12 dozen soaps I have just finished wrapping and labeling!  I am off to fill a box with various soaps.

ETA: That's just what I did.  I went and boxed up a couple of dozen bars & put them into the car for our visit tomorrow.  I thought of calling the home to ask how many staff, but decided just to go with my gut based on what I have observed when I visit.  I'll deliver them to the Nurse's Station with a card suggesting each nursing staff person choose one and thanking them for caring for the residents.


----------



## Stacyspy

I send soap regularly to my 90 year old grandmother, and she always calls and says it's gone. Come to find out, she gives it away as gifts to her nurses, and forgets...lol... just a thought...



earlene said:


> Thank you for the suggestions regarding soap for my MIL.  As a retired nurse, I don't always like to hear things like 'staff might be walking off with it' and tend to lean more toward it getting left behind in the shower room.  Although if it were left behind it would have to be thrown out by the next staff taking someone in for their shower.  The last two soaps I gave her were small guest sized soaps.  I have some very pretty little molds that I bought especially to make soaps for my granddaughter's facial soap, so that size, about 80 grams or less per bar.
> 
> Maybe I'll bring a bunch of soaps to the Nursing Home tomorrow for the staff.  This is National Nurses Week, after all.  Cool, glad we had this discussion.  It gave me another idea of something to do with some of the 12 dozen soaps I have just finished wrapping and labeling!  I am off to fill a box with various soaps.
> 
> ETA: That's just what I did.  I went and boxed up a couple of dozen bars & put them into the car for our visit tomorrow.  I thought of calling the home to ask how many staff, but decided just to go with my gut based on what I have observed when I visit.  I'll deliver them to the Nurse's Station with a card suggesting each nursing staff person choose one and thanking them for caring for the residents.


----------



## Guspuppy

earlene said:


> Thank you for the suggestions regarding soap for my MIL.  As a retired nurse, I don't always like to hear things like 'staff might be walking off with it' and tend to lean more toward it getting left behind in the shower room.  Although if it were left behind it would have to be thrown out by the next staff taking someone in for their shower.  The last two soaps I gave her were small guest sized soaps.  I have some very pretty little molds that I bought especially to make soaps for my granddaughter's facial soap, so that size, about 80 grams or less per bar.
> 
> Maybe I'll bring a bunch of soaps to the Nursing Home tomorrow for the staff.  This is National Nurses Week, after all.  Cool, glad we had this discussion.  It gave me another idea of something to do with some of the 12 dozen soaps I have just finished wrapping and labeling!  I am off to fill a box with various soaps.
> 
> ETA: That's just what I did.  I went and boxed up a couple of dozen bars & put them into the car for our visit tomorrow.  I thought of calling the home to ask how many staff, but decided just to go with my gut based on what I have observed when I visit.  I'll deliver them to the Nurse's Station with a card suggesting each nursing staff person choose one and thanking them for caring for the residents.



I wasn't thinking of the nurses, I was thinking more along the lines of the aides and housekeepers, etc, who make minimum wage. Seeing a lovely bar of soap they could never afford to buy on their own might be too much temptation. Did not mean to offend by my suggestion.


----------



## Dahila

Packed my my creams and soaps of course,  I am getting crazy with all the packing..............people like the soap packed in kraft paper with some jute on it, it is so time consuming, but it looks good


----------



## earlene

Stacyspy said:


> I send soap regularly to my 90 year old   grandmother, and she always calls and says it's gone. Come to find out,   she gives it away as gifts to her nurses, and forgets...lol... just a   thought...



Certainly a possibility!



Guspuppy said:


> I wasn't thinking of the nurses, I was thinking  more along the lines of the aides and housekeepers, etc, who make  minimum wage. Seeing a lovely bar of soap they could never afford to buy  on their own might be too much temptation. Did not mean to offend by my  suggestion.



No offense taken, truly.  I just don't like to think badly of any of them.  And thank you for the compliment of my soap, BTW.


----------



## TeresaT

galaxyMLP said:


> Yay! Congrats on the new computer. I have soapmaker 3! I like it but I often feel the software is "clunky" I wish it was easier to use. It's not as intuitive as I would like but it does the job!



Yes, I'm beginning to see that.  I was looking at the sample stuff that it comes preloaded with and it is very clunky looking.  However, it seems to be better than my current method of _nothing_.  I was in work today thinking of soap (naturally) and I figured out that my "packaging" will cost me .02 per bar using the paper I purchased on sale.  It's 180 sheets ($9.99)and I can wrap 3 bars per sheet.  I bought two rolls of tape for $1.00 and they've got about 1200 ft total.  So going on the assumption I'll use two rolls of tape to the 180 sheets of paper, that comes out to .02 a bar.  

I cannot see me doing anything remotely like that with the price of oils and butters.  Do I factor in the cost of the shipping to me when I add the price per oz and should I convert from volume to mass?  Blah, blah, blah.  Yep.  Definitely grateful someone a lot smarter than me came up with something for the "serious" soapmaker.   And was willing to sell it to me even though I'm never serious about anything... (ba dum bum)


----------



## Misschief

TeresaT said:


> I cannot see me doing anything remotely like that with the price of oils and butters.  Do I factor in the cost of the shipping to me when I add the price per oz and should I convert from volume to mass?  Blah, blah, blah.  Yep.  Definitely grateful someone a lot smarter than me came up with something for the "serious" soapmaker.   And was willing to sell it to me even though I'm never serious about anything... (ba dum bum)



When you add your purchases, there's a spot for shipping. From what I can see, it takes it into account when you input your recipes and make a batch.


----------



## LisaAnne

Got over the fact that my phone crashed and i lost everything. All my pictures, contacts, saved sites, blogs, recipes articles on interesting soaping techniques on and on. I will never get over lost pictures of my two sons and grandson. Slowly replacing what i can.

On the soaping, all replacable and it has me searching, googling and reading. Im kind of viewing it as starting over and im so much further than when i started.

Maybe its time to take my soaping in a new direction. Find my focus and run with it. Ive been all over the map wanting to build a foundation.

Everything seems to be working towards a direction i wasnt expecting. Divorced 22 years,i find myself in love with a man crazy for me and loves loves my soaping. He took me around showing me storefronts and wants me to have a business that he would fund. I don't even know how to react to any of this. 
Id be happy just to have sweet haydens pictures back.


Sending my thoughts anonymously out into the universe, glad they aren't landing anywhere.


----------



## SuzieOz

Wow LisaAnne - I wish you every success in your new ventures business-wise but even more than that, with your relationship. I hope you have a wonderful life together! He sounds awesome xx


----------



## LisaAnne

SuzieOz said:


> Wow LisaAnne - I wish you every success in your new ventures business-wise but even more than that, with your relationship. I hope you have a wonderful life together! He sounds awesome xx



Ah Susie thank you. I am not ready for a shop. But I have waited patiently for a very long time for this man and actually had accepted the fact I may never find love.  I feel so lucky, at 58 I never saw it coming.


----------



## TwystedPryncess

I have had basically three weeks off work. Just a day here and there, after hard core manager training. Spent a LOT of that getting the outside of the house underway for it's selling thing. Long way to go there yet. Spent last night making some 0%SF coconut soap, then I made a huge mess with squirt bottles and a soap that set up way too fast (of course) and ended up with a grand mess. I am going to call it the Pomegranate Plop. It didn't work for what I'd had in mind, but I figured it was a really good piping recipe for some other time. I was just too tired and achy to run around and switch everything up and try to drag out the right tools to cosmetically save it. Lesson learned. It smells good though


----------



## penelopejane

LisaAnne said:


> Ah Susie thank you. I am not ready for a shop. But I have waited patiently for a very long time for this man and actually had accepted the fact I may never find love.  I feel so lucky, at 58 I never saw it coming.


So very nice to hear you have found someone who "gets" you! 

Wishing you all the very best.


----------



## LisaAnne

penelopejane said:


> So very nice to hear you have found someone who "gets" you!
> 
> Wishing you all the very best.



Thank you. Yes, not everyone gets us!


----------



## earlene

LisaAnne, aint love grand?

Soapy thing today:  I took the 2 dozen bars of soap the MIL's nursing home for the staff as gifts for National Nurses Week.  Well, apparently it overlaps with National Hospital Week, too, so sharing it among all staff on duty seemed to be quite appropriate.  I tried to drop it off as anonymously as I could, but having signed the card as from 'x family' and we live in a very small town, anonymity is just not possible.  A few of the staff tracked me down to thank me and tell me how much they loved it. Two of them even said it was the best gift anyone has ever given them (as staff, I am sure, not personally).  Later on the maintenance guy thanked my husband, and then he (Hubby) fielded questions about the soap making process.  I was in the rest room at the time, so he answered to the best of his ability and did a darned good job of it, too.  He has been paying attention, even though he doesn't actually do any of it himself or even watch when I make soap.  But we talk and he has really been paying attention.  One person asked, 'Is there lye in it?'  He told them, 'If it wasn't made with lye it would be called detergent.'  And went on to explain how the lye in the correct proportion to the oils saponifies the oils, hence the name soap. Etc.'  He did really well answering their questions and explaining the process.  But then, he is a pretty smart guy.

Other soapy thing.  Re-formulated a soap recipe I wanted to change a bit.  I may make the re-formulation tomorrow or the next day.  I have 2 soaps I want to make before we leave on our roadtrip on Sunday.  So I may do both tomorrow or one each day.  I will have to leave time for packing at some point.

Also weighed some individual bars from recent batches.


----------



## TeresaT

I've been working with SoapMaker for the past several hours entering all of the receipts that I've still got.  So far I've got $621.36 of the more than $3,500.00 spent since March, 2015, accounted for.  Some of those are more equipment and investments (like the computer and software) than they are supplies.   I've got everything related to soap categorized as "soap" in my checking account to track that spending vs my other hobbies (which are also categorized -- I'm afraid to see what I've spent on "knitting" and "books" in the same time period no wonder I'm always broke).


----------



## niclycha

Still waiting on my lye so the SOAPY THING I did today. ..
I ordered the best slab mold set 
It's designed exactly the size for making rimmed soap rims, plus it comes with the 2 round molds, plus dividers and silicone bottom and side pieces. 18 bar mold. For only 89 dollars. 
I'm so excited. Check it out


----------



## dillsandwitch

Im planning on doing an experiment with one of my wooden moulds and a tube of gutter silicone. Will report back if it works in a couple of days


----------



## mzimm

dillsandwitch said:


> Im planning on doing an experiment with one of my wooden moulds and a tube of gutter silicone. Will report back if it works in a couple of days


Oooh!  This sounds interesting.....(rubbing hands in anticipation....)


----------



## TeresaT

niclycha said:


> Still waiting on my lye so the SOAPY THING I did today. ..
> I ordered the best slab mold set
> It's designed exactly the size for making rimmed soap rims, plus it comes with the 2 round molds, plus dividers and silicone bottom and side pieces. 18 bar mold. For only 89 dollars.
> I'm so excited. Check it out



I've been coveting that for a while now.  I'm trying to justify the purchase.  Justify to whom though...


----------



## kchaystack

niclycha said:


> Still waiting on my lye so the SOAPY THING I did today. ..
> I ordered the best slab mold set
> It's designed exactly the size for making rimmed soap rims, plus it comes with the 2 round molds, plus dividers and silicone bottom and side pieces. 18 bar mold. For only 89 dollars.
> I'm so excited. Check it out



I have their 9 bar slab, and one of their 1.5 lb tall and skinny molds. 

They are great molds.  The owners are great to work with.  I would highly recommend them to anyone.


----------



## penelopejane

It took me ages to learn how to recognise light trace at 30% lye concentration. Just when I have that down I am trying to move to 33% lye concentration and am having to learn all over again. I don't think soaping is supposed to be this difficult! [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## TwystedPryncess

TeresaT said:


> I've been working with SoapMaker for the past several hours entering all of the receipts that I've still got.  So far I've got $621.36 of the more than $3,500.00 spent since March, 2015, accounted for.  Some of those are more equipment and investments (like the computer and software) than they are supplies.   I've got everything related to soap categorized as "soap" in my checking account to track that spending vs my other hobbies (which are also categorized -- I'm afraid to see what I've spent on "knitting" and "books" in the same time period no wonder I'm always broke).




Yes ma'am. Know the feeling. I had a co-worker at my last job and we realized we were two peas in a pod that had to buy two of almost every craft supply...one to use then and one because we were using the one we bought. If that makes sense? Because once you use it, you don't have it. And In order to create, (mainly  pertaining to pens, paints and clay I guess, okay and beads and wire and some other things) one might need a plethora of supplies to gaze upon with which to stimulate the Muse. Oh, and ribbon, fabric, and thread. Leather, metal, bones. 

Scents, colors. Supply hoarders, although I have vowed to stop that. Paper, magnets, glue types...grommet sizes....


----------



## amd

Sigh. After about two weeks away from anything soapy (including reading the forum!) I finally made a soap with avocado puree. Split the difference with coconut milk and scented with cucumber green tea.... Sounds lovely after a long day in the sun! Made in my new t&s silicone mold. Slight bowing but really impressed with the mold overall.


----------



## kc1ble

I ground up a little over 4 pounds of suet to be rendered while I make a few 1 pound molds to cool it in tomorrow.  My new love is tallow.


----------



## niclycha

My lye came in yesterday, started this at about 4 this morning 

Coconut oil 16.88 Oz
Rice bran oil 11.61 Oz
Grapeseed oil 7.39 Oz
Sweet Almond oil 6.33 Oz
Shea Butter 6.33 Oz
Castor oil 4.22 Oz
Lye 7.43 Oz
Water 20.04 Oz
Bonfire bliss FO  Rustic essentials
My new Essential Depot mold 
Nurture soap supply micas


----------



## earlene

niclycha said:


> Still waiting on my lye so the SOAPY THING I did today. ..
> I ordered the best slab mold set
> <snip> Check it out



That looks so nice!



dillsandwitch said:


> Im planning on doing an experiment with one of my wooden moulds and a tube of gutter silicone. Will report back if it works in a couple of days



I am looking forward to hearing about this.



amd said:


> I finally made a soap with avocado puree. Split the difference with coconut milk and scented with cucumber green tea....



Pretty.  I need to try avocado puree in soap again.  The first time I did, I really liked it.  I used it as a shampoo bar.  The second time I did, it I also liked it.  Did that in combination with kombucha tea.  But the third time I did it, it did not turn out so well and I ended up using that batch as a re-batch for some coffee soap for my husband.  Nice nourishing soap for him, but one doesn't usually think of avocado as an additive to coffee soap. :think: 



niclycha said:


> My lye came in yesterday, started this at about 4 this morning
> <snip>
> My new Essential Depot mold



Lovely looking soap.  I haven't used my new ED mold yet.  I have it sitting out since yesterday to do so, but since one of my 1 pound tests didn't go as planned yesterday I'm still on the fence about making that much soap in one batch right away.

` ` ` `

My soapy stuff:

A few days ago, I had to throw out a dandelion oil infusion I had started because it was growing mold.  I was so disappointed, but figured the dandelions must have been moist, even though I thought I had let them dry out long enough.  Oh, well, I will try again when we get back from our roadtrip.  Hopefully there will be more dandelions in our yard when we get back.  I may put them in the oven for a bit (like when I dry herbs) this time first.

Yesterday I made 4 one-pound loaves of test soaps.  
#1. Walnut Oil & Milk soap.  I have been wanting to try out Walnut Oil for a while, but kept postponing buying the oil.  Finally did.  It looks nice.  I unmolded it after 20 hours

#2. Test batch of a revised recipe I made on a roadtrip a few months back.  I had brought along a few oils and threw together a recipe based on what I had on hand, and did a nice little HP in my hotel room, with a quart-sized milk carton as my mold.  I liked the look & feel of the soap, until I washed my hands with it a few days ago.  Way too drying for my tastes.  Too much Coconut Oil.  So this test was a revised version with less CO and more OO.  Still in the mold.  I may take it out later today. (I am keeping the original soap for comparison.  Eventually I will combine it with something milder in a rebatch.)

#3. Test batch of my favorite soap, with only one change.  Changed from SoapCalc's default 38% water to 30% Lye Concentration.  Unfortunately, this recipe also includes Sodium Lactate and using the SL at 30% [lye] was a mistake.  Immediate ricing and separation in the mold.

#4.  Same as #3, but without the SL.  Success.  Much better behaved.  Still in the mold as I just put that one in at 11:15 pm last night.

Today:  I rebatched #3 from last night.  Scooped out all the oil on top and cut up the fairly firm soap into a plastic bowl.  Covered with plastic wrap & microwaved for 3 minutes (in shorter intervals) at 30% power (defrost setting on my microwave).  Stirred well and it looked perfectly well incorporated.  The temp fell rapidly, so I zapped it into the microwave for another minute at 30% after getting the mold ready again & warming up a teaspoon of yogurt.  Mixed the yogurt into the batter to increase pour-ability & put it into the mold.  Looks so much better now! 

I am hoping to unmold the others later today.  Then I will let them all sit on racks to dry and cut them when we return from our roadtrip.

I wanted to do a larger batch to use in my new ED mold like *niclycha* pictured above.  But now I'm thinking better left to when we return.  I do have to finish gathering the wool roving and needle felting stuff to bring along as well as pack my bag for our trip.  So that should be my focus today, not a new batch of soap.


----------



## niclycha

TeresaT said:


> I've been coveting that for a while now.  I'm trying to justify the purchase.  Justify to whom though...



Teresa the price is awesome, they are the people who build mils for Bramble berry, I looked at the price difference and instantly justified lol.. and to who, justified to me lol.


----------



## TeresaT

niclycha said:


> Sorry for the triple post. It kept saying cannot connect to server



And I thought you just wanted to make sure I knew...

Today, I melted 2 pounds of cocoa butter and poured it into individual molds so it will be easier to weigh what I need.  Unfortunately, it turned grainy.  Oh well.  It will melt down just fine and turn into soap.


----------



## penelopejane

Today I reshuffled all my soap and put clean cloths on the shelves and made sure the labels were all in the right places.  Put some Castile away in boxes to give me some new airing-shelf room. 
Pretty sure I get double points for this because it is decluttering, isn't it?


----------



## kc1ble

Today I rendered 4 lbs of tallow and made 3 wooden TS molds, 2-1 lb and a 3 pounder.


----------



## jules92207

I made a couple of manly soaps for Father's Day -  Tyler Durden and James Bond. 

Ordered some supplies as I'm almost completely out of Palm oil and thought I'd try my hand at a lip balm so I ordered those cute metal tins we use to have when I was a kid. Now I just have to formulate a good recipe.


----------



## artemis

Made a simple batch for a friend-- just olive and coconut with some swirls.  Technically,  though,  that was yesterday. It is now 4:00 the next morning and I'm wide awake! So, the soapy thing I've done TODAY is play with a picture I took of the soap.


----------



## Stacyspy

I ordered a new phone today... one with a 13 mp camera. I'm calling it soapy because I want to take better soap pics without having to actually buy a camera... Sounds legit, right?


----------



## nsmar4211

Made a batch of bar soap and am cooking a batch of liquid soap...and now I need to wrap a previously cured batch. Then I need to sit down and do some math to see if I can dilute the liquid soap in the crock or if it will overflow...hrmmmm


----------



## TeresaT

I got everything ready for my first stab at the May challenge.  Then said the heck with it, I'm exhausted from the frantic uncluttering.  So, everything is wrapped up on the counter top.  The lye solution is covered and cooling down.  I'll heat the oils  later on tonight and make it some time before I go to bed or do it after work tomorrow.  I need to break out the ice packs.  I was not meant for manual labor.


----------



## kc1ble

a bad soapy day for me,  I remade a batch of black and white soap that I made a month ago only to have nothing but problems with it,  it definitely won't look the same but hopefully it will work the same.  Then I made a batch for the may challenge that will come out of the mold tomorrow looking nothing like I wanted it to...


----------



## Misschief

Not one thing... apart from thinking about my challenge soap. I did, however, bake Cruffins (a cross between croissants and muffins), Danish puff (aka Almond puff), bran muffins, and have a chicken in the crock pot for dinner tonight.


----------



## Dahila

packing, designing and I made sugar scrub


----------



## Derpina Bubbles

Oh major flash backs logging in here for the first time in ages. I finally made some soap again after chickening out for however long (long story, diagnosed with young onset Parkinson's but diagnoses changed to Multiple System Atrophy). I stopped making soap for safety reasons. You can imagine right. Tending a bar and shaking up cocktails, sure. Advantage, chick with the tremors. Not so handy playing with the caustic stuff.  Anyway, my eldest kidlet is now old enough to be a useful soap minion. I'm back baby. Sort of. I'm going to develop a walking stick swirl or something. So yeah, hi again if anyone remembers me and a big hello in general. The soap was just a basic CP with a tremor drop swirl. Not putting up a pic as it's way to plain and was just practice. Cheers all.  Time for a nap.


----------



## lenarenee

Derpina Bubbles said:


> Oh major flash backs logging in here for the first time in ages. I finally made some soap again after chickening out for however long (long story, diagnosed with young onset Parkinson's but diagnoses changed to Multiple System Atrophy). I stopped making soap for safety reasons. You can imagine right. Tending a bar and shaking up cocktails, sure. Advantage, chick with the tremors. Not so handy playing with the caustic stuff. Anyway, my eldest kidlet is now old enough to be a useful soap minion. I'm back baby. Sort of. I'm going to develop a walking stick swirl or something. So yeah, hi again if anyone remembers me and a big hello in general. The soap was just a basic CP with a tremor drop swirl. Not putting up a pic as it's way to plain and was just practice. Cheers all. Time for a nap.


 
Oh yes I remember you and your sense of humor.  Happy to have you back, but I'm saddened by the diagnosis. A tremor swirl huh?  Sounds like it will have a "feathery" effect, so we'll need pictures if you can!


----------



## JuneP

Now besides healing from surgery, I've developed nerve damage on this fractured, re-built with metal leg. We were at the hospital for 5 hrs last night trying to get to the source of the excruciating pain.
So today I've been pretty much bed ridden other than a couple of trips to the bathroom. So I used some of my time to create a new, low hard oils(47%), no palm recipe to add to the "to make" list in a few months when this leg heals and this heavy brace is removed. 
Meantime, I'm enjoying reading about everyone else's projects and spend time every day watching lots of soaping videos.


----------



## Derpina Bubbles

lenarenee said:


> Oh yes I remember you and your sense of humor. Happy to have you back, but I'm saddened by the diagnosis. A tremor swirl huh? Sounds like it will have a "feathery" effect, so we'll need pictures if you can!


 
Cheers, happy to be back. Missed the wonderful folks on here like yourself. The tremor swirl has some feathering but looks a bit more like a cross between a print out from an electrocardiogram and a frustrated Childs finger painting. Hard to explain. Even harder to look at. Ah well. Just excited to have made soap again!


----------



## lenarenee

JuneP said:


> Now besides healing from surgery, I've developed nerve damage on this fractured, re-built with metal leg. We were at the hospital for 5 hrs last night trying to get to the source of the excruciating pain.
> So today I've been pretty much bed ridden other than a couple of trips to the bathroom. So I used some of my time to create a new, low hard oils(47%), no palm recipe to add to the "to make" list in a few months when this leg heals and this heavy brace is removed.
> Meantime, I'm enjoying reading about everyone else's projects and spend time every day watching lots of soaping videos.


 
I bet it drives an active person like you crazy being laid up. Do you crochet or paint...heck....can I send you some Play Doh?


----------



## Slnsgirl

Love this idea.  I will run out today and search for a potato press!


----------



## JuneP

lenarenee said:


> I bet it drives an active person like you crazy being laid up. Do you crochet or paint...heck....can I send you some Play Doh?



That's so sweet. My new cell phone and computer woes are keeping me very busy. I get a lot of email and that keeps me busy as well; and of course I nap a lot which seems to be part of this healing process. I also have a Kindle fire and have books to read, but I can only read so much before my eyes get really tired and I fall asleep with it in my lap! Lol

Until this nerve damage hit i was doing 3 sessions of my physical therapy exercises a day; but stopped that yesterday for the most part till the surgeon gets back to me after he's seen the latest xrays and see if he still wants me to do the ones that aren't excruciatingly painful or just stop them all for a bit, In the meantime I'm grateful for this forum and for Facebook and you tube and the dear friends who are taking care of me during this very challenging time.,


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Derpina Bubbles said:


> Oh major flash backs logging in here for the first time in ages. I finally made some soap again after chickening out for however long (long story, diagnosed with young onset Parkinson's but diagnoses changed to Multiple System Atrophy). I stopped making soap for safety reasons. You can imagine right. Tending a bar and shaking up cocktails, sure. Advantage, chick with the tremors. Not so handy playing with the caustic stuff.  Anyway, my eldest kidlet is now old enough to be a useful soap minion. I'm back baby. Sort of. I'm going to develop a walking stick swirl or something. So yeah, hi again if anyone remembers me and a big hello in general. The soap was just a basic CP with a tremor drop swirl. Not putting up a pic as it's way to plain and was just practice. Cheers all.  Time for a nap.




Hello to you too : )
I am new, so just wanted to wave and say hi! So sorry about your healthissues, sounds very challenging! On the upside you seem equipped with a big dose of humor, that always help, I have found. 

Sounds like you having a soapminion can be a great way to get into this soaping thing again. You must train him well, so he can do all the boring stuff for you...*grin*


----------



## niclycha

TeresaT said:


> And I thought you just wanted to make sure I knew...
> 
> Today, I melted 2 pounds of cocoa butter and poured it into individual molds so it will be easier to weigh what I need.  Unfortunately, it turned grainy.  Oh well.  It will melt down just fine and turn into soap.



How do you melt your butters. I found some boiler bags, all my pots are magna lite and not many lol. I'm always finding something else to cook besides food, I used to paint reborn dolls and had to use thin layers of oil painting then bake them in the oven anyway, scared to put butters in the microwave. Maybe I should just go buy a saucepan huh


----------



## TeresaT

niclycha said:


> How do you melt your butters. I found some boiler bags, all my pots are magna lite and not many lol. I'm always finding something else to cook besides food, I used to paint reborn dolls and had to use thin layers of oil painting then bake them in the oven anyway, scared to put butters in the microwave. Maybe I should just go buy a saucepan huh



I actually do mine in a saucepan on the stove.  Low heat and watch it.  However, I've also done it in the microwave in one minute increments.  It's just easier for me via stove top because I don't have as far to carry the hot melted oil.  With active dogs, that can be dangerous, although I do make sure Max isn't around when I'm doing anything like that.  (He's my extremely hyperactive dog.)  

 The reason it was grainy, I think, is because I ended up leaving it cool on the counter top instead of in the fridge because there was no room in the fridge.  I forgot I had stopped at the grocery store and picked up a bunch of fresh veggies to juice.  (Uh, how does one forget something like that?)  So they had to cool down very slowly.


----------



## penelopejane

I have been thinking about soaping because my DH will be away on Thursday for a few days and I am going to make 3 lots of soap. 
Trying to be good and declutter while I wait and think about what I am going to make.


----------



## niclycha

Making soap now lol. Got all my oils measured, Shea Butter melted, lye water is cooling, with bamboo silk. ..
Trying to decide what colors, I have been wanting to do a rainbow soap so I think that's what I'm gonna do. ..no white at all in this one. Not sure what technique I'm going to use yet, I never know until I see how thick. Using Black Raspberry Vanilla from Crafters choice. No discoloration or speedy trace. Stay tuned lol. This will be 8th Loaf.


----------



## TBandCW

Getting ready to make soap!  It's been a couple of months, hope I remember how!
Measured out the butters/oils in a bowl and mixed the colors last night.  Thanks Carolyn for the hint using those little plastic cups with lids from Smart and Final, I use that for my colors now.  I also use them to put scrub samples in.
Mixed up my lye, melted oils/butters and will be helping hubby make candles while cooling.  I'll be making Pikake soap that traces pretty fast with three color swirl.  Wish me luck!


----------



## rosyrobyn

Made two different recipes of pine tar soap for my son with psoriasis. Wow, does that stuff stink! I really hope it mellows out to the smoky campfire smell that others have talked about. I don't know if I'll be allowed to keep this one in the house while it's curing.

Both recipes also moved very fast. It was my first time using a fast moving ingredient so I'm quite proud that I was able to get it in the mold while it was still flowing - but didn't have time to scrape the bowl very well.


----------



## Rowan

JuneP said:


> Now besides healing from surgery, I've developed nerve damage on this fractured, re-built with metal leg. We were at the hospital for 5 hrs last night trying to get to the source of the excruciating pain.
> So today I've been pretty much bed ridden other than a couple of trips to the bathroom. So I used some of my time to create a new, low hard oils(47%), no palm recipe to add to the "to make" list in a few months when this leg heals and this heavy brace is removed.
> Meantime, I'm enjoying reading about everyone else's projects and spend time every day watching lots of soaping videos.



Thinking of you June and hope they can sort out the pain quickly! Really glad you have your soapy distractions, because pain is pretty exhausting. Let us know what the surgeons say. As we say in England "fingers crossed" (good luck).


----------



## Dahila

take downstairs to mock  the table my brand new displays, after they dried outside.  My DH made them) I am so happy  higher are for soaps, lower for creams.


----------



## penelopejane

My darling son actually rang and asked for more soap today. He doesn't like any of the scents I've given him so far so I've been desperately going through cured possibilities. The perfect mans the only scent I have so far that I haven't given him that he might like. I have forgotten the FO in mixes so often it's ridiculous. Good soap for DH for a year but none for my son. 
I've got 10 new FOs sitting here ready to try. 
Desperate to make some more tomorrow but should REALLY tidy the house for visitors. Ho hum.


----------



## MySoapyHeart

I have just now checked my soaps for the challenge, and although I am happy with the result as a general soap, the left over micas I had from CS REALLY morphed!! 

But the thing is, it _may _still work, even though it was not even close to what I personally wanted. At. All.

So I have to either,

1) post the result in the challenge entry thread and make a _new _soap for the challenge before it is to late. But since I am all out of blue and green that means I have to do the other colors. (Unless my Nurture order of blue and green gets here on time, which I doubt) 
or...

2) PM one of the deciders to ask if the colors are not to far off, and will be approved for an entry.

I am leaning towards the latter...


----------



## crispysoap

Made a lard/coconut soap, with a new FO, Sugar plum. My sister keeps asking for something fruity. (For some reason she doesn't like the 6 or 7 fruity FO I already had so let her pick a new one). Fingers crossed she likes it


----------



## shunt2011

Getting ready for my next show over Memorial Day weekend.  Making more bubbly bath fizzies as they sold like hotcakes at my last show.  Labeling the rest of my soaps and deciding which scents to take.  I really need to cut down on how many I have....such a FO HO.


----------



## dillsandwitch

made some vanilla soap in my new silicone lined mould that I made the other day. its in the oven now so hopefully will know soon how it all turned out


----------



## Ruthie

Derpina Bubbles said:


> Oh major flash backs logging in here for the first time in ages. I finally made some soap again after chickening out for however long (long story, diagnosed with young onset Parkinson's but diagnoses changed to Multiple System Atrophy). I stopped making soap for safety reasons. You can imagine right. Tending a bar and shaking up cocktails, sure. Advantage, chick with the tremors.



So good to see you back, DP!!  Missed you! I've been AWOL a lot lately, too.  I fell and damaged the ulnar nerve.  Finally agreed to surgery but it has been almost 2 months and feels no better.  So I'm gonna suck it up and make soap anyway.  

Soapy thing I've done today?  Visit the forum for inspiration.  The rest of the day will be spent in the garden.  We have stormy weather headed this way, so gotta do the outside stuff first.  On Monday I'll be labeling soap that has been curing for nearly a year.


----------



## earlene

I am glad to be home again.  But my back was giving me so much trouble yesterday from all the time we spent in the car that I didn't get much done.  I cut 4 - 1 pound loaves of test soaps I made before we left. I weighed a few bars of soap from different batches & recorded weights.  None have stopped losing weight yet., but none are even a month old yet.  I carried all those back upstairs & brought down some 100% zero fat Coconut Oil Soap to grate, but my back was so bad by that time I took a muscle relaxant and lay down for a bit.  Did not wake up until 5:28 am today.  This morning my back is feeling better, but I plan to take it slow.  

While on my trip, I did felt several soaps, but did not finish the ball-team logo on any of them.  I just did the background base color.  Our days were so long, that by the time I got to that project in the evenings I was pretty tired.  I did felt a couple of other soaps and discovered it may not be a good idea to buy reject MP soaps from anyone.  It fell apart when I cut it in half and then started falling apart while felting.  I have never felted MP soap before, but I did know it doesn't last very long, so I should not have felted it in the first place, but I had already started, so I kept up with it.  The reason it fell apart, I guess was the design of the soap, which was sort of like multiple embeds in the soap that came apart in chunks, first when I cut it in half and then when I got the roving wet to do the wet felting.  So lesson learned.  I had originally purchased that one MP soap in a 'clearance' basket at a Soap store on a previous trip and had since decided I don't like the look of it nor the scent.  I thought maybe felting it would at least improve its appearance, even if it didn't improve the scent.  Not sure what to do with it now as it's just a felted ball of clumpy bits of soap.  I'll probably use it in the shower and it'll be gone in a few days anyway.  It lathers very nicely and the skin feels good after using it, so it won't be a total loss.  Then I'll wash the felted wool and toss it in the dryer to use as a dryer ball.


----------



## TBandCW

Cut soap yesterday, today is number crunching day, figuring out costs, etc.  I will have to think long and hard about bubble bath with SLSA costing so much these days! :cry:


----------



## earlene

I am working on my laundry butter.  Down to about enough to do another 5 loads at the most, so I really need to get this done.  I made the zero % superfat 100% CO soap about a month ago, then when I was doing some re-organizing of my soaping stuff last week, discovered I had already had some saved from the last time I made it.  So I won't need to make anymore of that for quite a long time.  After I make one batch, I may go ahead and make a second batch, since it takes up so little room.  I intend to mail some to my SIL and since I am at it, perhaps I could make extra for others in my family to try.  I will consider it.  For now, just going to work on replenishing my own supply.


----------



## mx5inpenn

Reading and planning my next soap. I haven't had time to make any since early November and am itching to do so. I'm thinking fresh cut grass in honor of summer


----------



## earlene

My laundry butter is already done and put into plastic jars & labeled.  That went so much more smoothly than the last time!  I am very pleased.  Temps inside the house must have had something to do with it perhaps, since the gel time was greatly shortened this time.  I am not sure.  Either way, I am very happy with how much more smoothly it went today.  I now have enough to last me about 8 months, since that's how long the last batch lasted.   Last time I made laundry butter was exactly 8 months to the day and I have enough left from that batch to do about 5 more loads.

The recipe I use comes from Miki Odendahl by way of NostalgicGranny from the MoreOnLess Forum.


----------



## lenarenee

Our little girl is doing research at the Bio blitz at Point Loma and so I had time to make wsp Lilly of the Valley, and Mad Oils jasmine. Both were blended with some BB grass stain, jasmine started to accelerate after 60 seconds,  Lilly of the Valley stayed fluid for about 5.

Had just enough leftover batter to test some of the new colors that arrived from Mad Oils for the challenge soap I still hope to make.  The grays are nice, lounge lizard turns from golden olive to blue green,  not happy with the excessive amount of white mica needed to whiten a lard batch of soap and finally just switched to td.  MO Tempest is a gorgeous dark plum but sometimes turns gray, so I'm eager to see how that turns out since I want it for the challenge.


----------



## Dahila

had very unsuccessful day at the Farmers market (


----------



## TBandCW

Dahila said:


> had very unsuccessful day at the Farmers market (



Darn!  I know how that goes.   Sorry to hear that.....


----------



## dillsandwitch

earlene said:


> My laundry butter is already done and put into plastic jars & labeled.  That went so much more smoothly than the last time!  I am very pleased.  Temps inside the house must have had something to do with it perhaps, since the gel time was greatly shortened this time.  I am not sure.  Either way, I am very happy with how much more smoothly it went today.  I now have enough to last me about 8 months, since that's how long the last batch lasted.   Last time I made laundry butter was exactly 8 months to the day and I have enough left from that batch to do about 5 more loads.
> 
> The recipe I use comes from Miki Odendahl by way of NostalgicGranny from the MoreOnLess Forum.



Just to clarify where it says gel for 3-6 hours thats just letting it sit and do its thing after you have taken it off the heat? Also can I make this without the borax? I have been looking and you think I can find any anywhere. The laundry soap I made a couple weeks ago I just used washing soda and 0%SF CO soap.


----------



## earlene

dillsandwitch said:


> Just to clarify where it says gel for 3-6 hours thats just letting it sit and do its thing after you have taken it off the heat?


Yes, the whole thing turns into a thick gelatinous substance.  (not 'gel phase' like you see in CP soap)



dillsandwitch said:


> Also can I make this without the borax? I have been looking and you think I can find any anywhere. The laundry soap I made a couple weeks ago I just used washing soda and 0%SF CO soap.



I don't know why not.  I would suspect you might need to adjust the measurements somewhat, however.  I'm pretty sure the fact that it gels is completely related to the amount of water mixed with the amount of soap.  When I made this batch, the liquid actually started to thicken up quite a bit before I even added the powders.  

In fact, I'd be willing to bet that you can just take boiling water and mix in your powdered laundry soap that you already made and come up with the same thing.  Your measurements would be the only thing you'd have to figure out.


----------



## Dahila

Next Saturday big show, with the frigging table at Farmers market is going to be 115 so I better sell something.  the tables are all dressed the same way so I just put my sign, somehow.   Had not time to make a good banner. Any way I put my products on display and took pics.  I hope the table will be more than 6' mine is 6.  The info is 6-8 Hopefully it will the latest some there will be some breaks between shelving


----------



## penelopejane

Dahila said:


> Next Saturday big show, with the frigging table at Farmers market is going to be 115 so I better sell something.  the tables are all dressed the same way so I just put my sign, somehow.



The yellow boxes add a very nice touch of colour. Good luck.

I have made 3 successful and one yet-to-be-assessed batches of soap in the last few days. I have now made over 35 batches and am getting to a stage when I am trying colour swirls and things! It takes some people a little longer to learn!


----------



## earlene

Good luck this weekend, Dahila.

Today I made a loaf of egg yolk soap in my new ED silicone mold in the steel basket.  I've had it about a month now and this is the first time using it.  I thought of adjusting the recipe size to fit the mold better, but did not.  They will just be short bars.


----------



## Guspuppy

I threw away the curiously soft salt bars with Rose Geranium EO. They just smelled too bad and stunk up my curing room too much. Couldn't keep them even long enough to be able to donate!


----------



## earlene

Guspuppy said:


> I threw away the curiously soft salt bars with Rose Geranium EO. They just smelled too bad and stunk up my curing room too much. Couldn't keep them even long enough to be able to donate!



Guspuppy, have you used the Rose Geranium EO before?  Was that what the 'stink' was or was it something else?  I have a bottle I haven't opened yet, so I'm sure hoping it's not an off-putting scent.


----------



## TeresaT

I made three batches of soap today.  Two were 1000 gm (oils) in my loaf molds and one was a 1090 gm (oils) batch that was actually resized to fit my calla lily molds.  I had wanted to make a pretty white soap with the new calla lily molds.  I added honey to the recipe.  Dumb mistake because I ended up with drab tan soaps.  Oh well.  It'll still get me clean.  I got the molds too hot, though, because they all warped.  Milky Way molds aren't all that sturdy, are they?  I may have to reserve these for cold soaping/non-gelling.  I'll try a milk soap the next time my fridge is empty and stick them in there for a few days.


----------



## penelopejane

I discovered the secret to why amounts of Activated Charcoal to colour soap vary so much whenever you research it. : )


----------



## SuzieOz

penelopejane said:


> I discovered the secret to why amounts of Activated Charcoal to colour soap vary so much whenever you research it. : )



And? ... come on I'm balancing on the edge of my seat here ...





----------



## penelopejane

SuzieOz said:


> And? ... come on I'm balancing on the edge of my seat here ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 




Go and look at this thread: http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=59802

I explain it all with pictures! I would love to know what you think?


----------



## Guspuppy

earlene said:


> Guspuppy, have you used the Rose Geranium EO before?  Was that what the 'stink' was or was it something else?  I have a bottle I haven't opened yet, so I'm sure hoping it's not an off-putting scent.



I'd not used it before. I bought it as a tick repellent for my dog, as I have seen many people attribute it to that use. But it is a very heavy thick floral scent (to me, all noses are different) and it choked me even just opening the bottle so that I refused to apply it to my dog's fur. I even tried mixing it with some other EO's (citronella, eucalyptus, cedar) to mask the smell but it always came through strongly to me. I tried it in soap, hoping it would morph as some smells do. It did not. I tried giving it time to fade, and it WAS fading some, but I grew tired of the smell filling my house when I hate it so much. The stink was definitely the EO, it smelled exactly the same in soap as oob. Keep in mind that I had bought the cheaper 'NOW Foods' brand from Amazon. (still not cheap at $15/oz) A better quality oil may smell different, or you may love the smell. I have seen that lots of people do! It's just not for me. I also hate the smell of tea tree oil and won't use it in anything either.


----------



## Viore

I made Lavender soap yesterday, trying a new ultramarine powder from WSP. The color turned out a great lavender color, but I added it wrong and got specks running through it. I hope to unmold and cut it later today after work. Work gets in the way of my fun soapy times, but without work I can't pay for fun soapy times .... *sigh*


----------



## niclycha

I learned how to Masterbatch today. And how to figure how much more water you need when you are ready to use it. 
From Soaping 101 on YouTube. I think I'm going to Masterbatch some tonight so I don't have to deal with the static and dryer sheets every time lol


----------



## niclycha

earlene said:


> Good luck this weekend, Dahila.
> 
> Today I made a loaf of egg yolk soap in my new ED silicone mold in the steel basket.  I've had it about a month now and this is the first time using it.  I thought of adjusting the recipe size to fit the mold better, but did not.  They will just be short bars.



I love my ED molds. I got 2 for the sale. And if you watch YouTube Soaping videos you'll see all the soapers must have caught the sale too lol. They are great, my 1st mold I bought was the BB 10 in I think the silicone is too thick so my soap was soft and harder to get out, these ED MOLDS slide out like a dream.


----------



## Saponista

I tried some new fragrances today, mostly dupes. A dupe of Lush's furze which smells absolutely beautiful, I love it (think it's my new favourite fragrance!) love spell to see what all the fuss is about, I kind of like it. A dupe of mark Jacobs daisy which I also love and the old fashioned perfume Devon violet ( I live in Devon and keep getting asked for it).


----------



## SunWolf

niclycha said:


> <snip> I think I'm going to Masterbatch some tonight so I don't have to deal with the static and dryer sheets every time lol



:think:...static and dryer sheets??  :?:

My soapy thing for today...I'm getting ready to start my May Challenge soaps!!


----------



## SuzieOz

penelopejane said:


> Go and look at this thread: http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=59802
> 
> I explain it all with pictures! I would love to know what you think?




Thanks, I missed that! Having a look now


----------



## carlyjones

I haven't posted in forever! 







The swirly guy is a mix of coconut, olive, sweet almond and apricot kernel, scented with a sandalwood FO. The white with poppy seeds is 100% coconut with aloe juice In place of the water. And the grey with the white soap ball is a mix of activated charcoal and rhassoul clay. The blue and yellow is the 100% coconut as well but I hate how it turned out. Way too much colorant and my ITP swirl went super wonky with a really weird partial gel. I have a huge order coming from candora tomorrow and I can't WAIT to make some soap. I have so many yummy FOs coming. I think my first soap will be a vanilla butter cream coffee bar ooOOoo


----------



## kchaystack

I cut this soap I made last night. Lavender, chamomile, pine needle and cassia essential oils.   Nurture's TD, black pearl mica and Klein blue mica.


----------



## Ruthie

Only indirectly soapy, but I cleaned off the dining table so I can label soap.  Though I haven't made soap in ages, and am chomping at the bit to do so, I have promised myself (and Hubby!) to label what I have made and get it in shoe boxes before I make more.  I hate when the table is a mess, but with the end of the school year, plus all my retirement paperwork, plus gardening stuff, it had piled up.  Add Hubby's stacks of magazines and stats of DGD's results at state track meets (she's state champ in 3 events) and I've spent 2 days off and on getting it sorted and put away.

Now I can get started- once I get off SMF.


----------



## earlene

niclycha said:


> I love my ED molds. I got 2 for the sale. And if you watch YouTube Soaping videos you'll see all the soapers must have caught the sale too lol. They are great, my 1st mold I bought was the BB 10 in I think the silicone is too thick so my soap was soft and harder to get out, these ED MOLDS slide out like a dream.



Yesterday I unmolded & cut my egg yolk soap. *Niclycha*, it sure came out of that mold so well!  I am very happy with it.  Now I need a better soap cutter than my free hand with a knife.  I can't cut an evenly shaped bar of soap for the life of me.  They all end up slanted one way or another. Even when I use the mitre box my husband leant me they still aren't completely straight.

Beautiful soaps, *carlyjones*!

That soap is gorgeous, *kchaystack*! 



Ruthie said:


> Only indirectly soapy, but I cleaned off the dining table so I can label soap.  Though I haven't made soap in ages, and am chomping at the bit to do so, I have promised myself (and Hubby!) to label what I have made and get it in shoe boxes before I make more. <snip>



I just did that, too.  It took me a few days, but in the end I labeled 12 dozen bars of soap.  It has been suggested that I set up labels via my computer for easily printing them out, but I did it all by hand because I was on a roll and I don't sell.  Besides many of my soaps are non-uniform in size so designing labels for various sized soaps with various different recipes seemed to me a daunting project that would have postponed and lengthened the entire process.  So I am happy with what I did.

Maybe for the soaps now curing, I will figure out a way to design some labels I can print out.  But of course that means I will have to buy more printer ink.  I had to print out a receipt a few days ago (proof of auto registration for Hubby to keep in his car) and noticed the ink is getting rather low.  I used to do volunteer work that required lots of printing, but since I don't do that anymore we don't print out a lot of stuff.

~ ~ ~ ~

More soapy stuff:  Last night I started an order with WSP to use a gift certificate I had from a recent soaping gathering I attended.  But I was so tired last night that I didn't complete the order in time to get the sale price for some of the items on my list.  Oh, well, I went ahead and submitted the order this morning.  Next order will be from BB because I really want some of their TD, mainly because it is both oil and water soluble.  I have not used TD yet and really want to try a bit more color than I have done so far.  So I am also ordering a few micas and a couple of ultramarines.  I also read great reviews about their Espresso Fragrance Oil here on SMF and elsewhere, so I am including that in my order.

I have a couple of other discount codes I can use with other vendors, but so far haven't found anything I want to purchase from them and their prices aren't that great to begin with.  Too bad.  I will continue to look, though.


----------



## penelopejane

earlene said:


> Yesterday I unmolded & cut my egg yolk soap. *Niclycha*, it sure came out of that mold so well!  I am very happy with it.  Now I need a better soap cutter than my free hand with a knife.  I can't cut an evenly shaped bar of soap.




Have you tried cutting with the mitre box and a paint scraper (large flat scraper about 6 inches (150mm wide). It's an even thickness (unlike a knife) and makes a big difference.


----------



## earlene

penelopejane said:


> Have you tried cutting with the mitre box and a paint scraper (large flat scraper about 6 inches (150mm wide). It's an even thickness (unlike a knife) and makes a big difference.



No, we don't have one.  I'm pretty sure we've never used one when we have painted.  I did used to have a nice stainless steel pastry scraper that would have worked, but when I looked for it I could not  find it, so I think I put it in the donation box when I was trying to  clear out some kitchen excess some time in the past few years.

I do believe that part of the problem with the mitre box is not the knife, but the fact that the box has a lip that is supposed to help it stay put on the edge of the worktable.  Like this: http://www.wonkeedonkeetools.co.uk/...tre-Boxes-Blocks-Steve/09MBBP08/9MBBP-8-6.jpg

 Since I have never used one before, I didn't realize that and just thought there must be some reason for using a mitre box at that weird tilt. :think:  
It was pretty awkward, cutting soap at that tilt, but it just didn't occur to me to use that lip to anchor the box to the counter.  I will have to try again now that I realized I was using it incorrectly.

Anyway, I plan to go to Home Depot in the next couple of days to look for something else.  While there I should take a look at a painters scrapers.


----------



## penelopejane

earlene said:


> Anyway, I plan to go to Home Depot in the next couple of days to look for something else.  While there I should take a look at a painters scrapers.



You also need to put something in the space where the blade goes in so that it doesn't move about.  You can use a piece of plastic or paper or anything really.  The cut with a blade and a mitre box is good.  Really good. The difference between a knife and a blade is huge. 

A wire cutter is great and quick but an indulgence, really, unless you are making heaps of soap.  It is a beautiful machine, though and I love it.


----------



## Stacyspy

With my Park project, I haven't had much time to catch up from my "icky hand syndrome"-which is what hubby and kids call it...lol. But I came home from work yesterday, and made 5 batches. Yes, 5...whew... since I now have permission to use Seussy names, I needed to get the show on the road. Only problem I had was with WSP's Beach Daisies...it accelerated so fast it turned into soap stuck to a bucket. Didn't even have time to stick to the spatula...sigh. I really wish I knew beforehand, I would've HPed it, but I did not read far enough into the reviews, it was about 75 reviews in that said it accelerated. On the up side, the other four seem to have worked out well. I just did some brightly colored drop swirls, because they seem Suessy to me!


----------



## earlene

Today I went shopping at Home Depot, I bought a gamma lid and moisture absorbing crystals (DampRid) a la *kchaystack's* lye storage method.  Hubby said we already have 2 empty buckets and he will get one out of the garage for me tomorrow so I can clean it up and set up the same method.  While there, we looked for the painter's knife.  It was called a Drywall Knife, but it's exactly what I was looking for, and we tested it out in a mitre box just like the one I have with my soaping stuff & the fit was perfect.  We had several sized from which to chose.  In addition to that,  I happened upon some gear ties and spent a bit of time deciding what size (thickness) and length I might want for hanger swirls, considering the different molds I have with which to work.  To make the decision easier, I chose a combo package that has several different lengths & thicknesses, plus on set of longer ones for use in the longest loaf mold I have.  Now I have to wait for the micas, oxides & ultramarines I ordered to come so I can make some colorful swirly soap!  

Oh, we also went to the health food store (there's really only one good one in this whole area IMO) and I bought some tidbits to make some oil infusions.  Dried Calendula leaves, dried rose petals, yarrow, dried dandelion root, comfrey, and the list goes on.  We looked at the extensive display of soaps for sale, and I had not realized they had so many.  I knew about the 'cut your own soap' loaves (sold by the ounce) but never gave it any thought before.  I guess I wasn't paying very close attention last time I was there, because the lack of ingredient information on some of those soaps didn't catch my attention before this visit.  I tend to go there only about 4 times per year, and mostly just to buy bulk items (like the herbs I bought today, dry beans, grains, nuts, and so forth), and a few other odds and ends I can't find elsewhere locally.

I have so many soaping projects to start now!  Oil infusions to make (calendula, comfrey, yarrow, roses, and more); lye storage re-organization; colorful swirls to try with my new gear ties (after I have some colorful colorants); loaf molds to make so I can try out my new soap cutting knife (drywall knife) with the mitre box.  And I really must finalize two orders:  Amazon & BB for other soapy items that have been sitting in my virtual shopping carts for nearly a month. (I keep looking at my virtual shopping carts trying to decide what to remove from the cart, then don't submit the order in time for it to be delivered when I will be at home.)


----------



## earlene

I started 10 oil infusions: calendula, rose petals, comfrey (root, leaf), marshmallow (I've used marshmallow tea in place of water for lye solution before), yarrow, orange peels, and 3 more that have slipped my mind.  But they are all labeled.  And now I have to go shopping for more olive oil. 

Labeled the Hot Springs Water from Hot Springs, Arkansas we bottled on  our road trip.  I want to try using it in a batch or two of soap just  for the fun of it.  

I emptied a pickle bucket (from when we had the restaurant) of BBQ stuff (Hubby hasn't BBQ'd in years) and cleaned it.  This will become my lye storage bucket with the gamma lid I bought yesterday.  I am just waiting for the bucket to dry out sufficiently to complete the process.  

We are going to have overnight guests on Saturday, so I need to prepare one of the upstairs bedrooms & the bathroom for guests.  Time to move soap supplies again.  That's okay, it needs doing.  I plan to work on that tomorrow when Hubby is at work.  Today, I think we will be visiting MIL at the nursing home.

ETA: I completed the lye storage bucket, with moisture absorption, gamma lid and all.  Moved a few things around under my worktable and noticed I'd better use up some kombucha that was causing the lid to expand.  So I opened them both bottles to release the pressure to ensure they don't explode all over my kitchen before I use them.  My SIL makes kombucha tea and she told me of a mishap in her refrigerator from an exploding kombucha bottle while they were away on a trip.  I don't want that!  So I guess I am that much closer to my decision about my next soap recipe.


----------



## Ruthie

Kombucha soap?  Sounds interesting!  I want to hear how that turns out.  

I did get my dining table cleared and between paperwork sessions for my retirement I have been getting labels ready for soap.  When I get off SMF I'm going to be cutting bands.  Then I'll begin the wrapping process.

I decided to make dedicated labels for my most popular scents.  Why have I spent time reinventing the wheel again and again?  Just a little more work up front, but then it will be done.


----------



## earlene

Ruthie said:


> Kombucha soap?  Sounds interesting!  I want to hear how that turns out.



Ruthie, my first batch of Kombucha soap was inspired by my SIL's love for Kombucha tea.  She makes her own and drinks it all the time.  Personally I hate the taste of the stuff, so I had to buy store bought in order to try it in soap.  I wondered if anyone had ever tried using Kombucha in soap and as it turns out,  I found a recipe online at the NerdyFarmWife site.  She provides her recipe and instructions for both CP & HP methods.  I really liked the fact that I didn't have to alter the recipe since she doesn't use palm or lard, neither of which I wanted to use at the time, so that made it easy.  I ran the recipe through SoapCalc of course and it made a change to the amount of lye (4.13 oz. instead of 4.14 ouces).  I also changed the ratio of liquids she used and used to 2:1 Kombucha:water.  Other than that, I kept it the same except in the end when it came time to pour the soap.  Because I used the HP method it got pretty thick so I added 2 T yogurt & 1/4 cup cold Kombucha to loosen it up so I could pour it ino the simple loaf mold.  I was able to unmold without any difficulty the next day, although my notes don't indicate how many hours that was.  One would expect it would have been too soft, but it wasn't.  I also don't have in my notes if I cut it when I unmolded it or if I waited and I just don't remember.

That was the first batch.  For the second batch I added Borax to it because at that time I was experimenting with Borax as an additive to soap.  1.2 ounces Borax dissolved in 2 ounces boiling water, then cooled and added to the lye solution.  I did not add yogurt to this batch as I was more prepared for how fast it would set up.  Even though this one was quite thick and more of a scoop & plop, the 'HANDMADE' words in the mold are nicely defined. (Milky Way's Handmade slab mold.)  

One thing the NerdyFarmWife does not mention is that because Kombucha is fermented it acts a lot like beer, i.e.; it is very bubbly like carbonated drinks.  So IMO you should treat Kombucha tea the same as you do Beer in soapmaking.  Therefore, I suggest letting it go 'flat' to decrease the likelihood of your lye solution roiling and rising up out of your container.

I've made it twice, but have no pictures, or I would include one.  I didn't start taking photos of my soap until this year.  I don't know why, just never thought of it until I decided to take a class. I do still have one left from one batch and a few from another.  I should snap a pic before they are gone.  They made very nice bubbles and lather.

In my notes I mention that it came to trace pretty quickly, so I am not sure I want to substitute pomace olive oil for the regular olive oil I used last time.  I do have pomace, but used up all of my regular OO yesterday for the infusions.  Maybe I will give it a try though and just not use the SB.  Plus I want to do it CP method today instead of HP because it's already hot enough here.

Another fun thin about Kombucha is that the different flavors added to it lead to interestingly different colors of soap.  Of the two batches I have made so far, one is a pretty dark sort of olive green color.  The other is a very light pale almost celery green color, although I did use some fragrance in the lighter colored one (a small sample of Wild Mint & Moss), but the scent of the Kombucha is pretty strong on it's own and I don't think I had enough fragrance to come through.


----------



## earlene

Yesterday I made 2 batches of Kombucha Soap.  The goal was to make loaves of soap to try out the new drywall knife with my mitre box, as well as to use up some Kombucha tea that I don't want to explode in my refrigerator.  I also wanted to use my new Gear Ties for hanger swirls just to see how well they might work.

I still have one more bottle of Kombucha tea in the fridge to use, so it looks like I am not done, but for today I don't think I'll be making any more Kombucha Soap. Guests are due to arrive any moment.

One loaf contains Lavender Melon Kombucha, and the other is made with Raspberry Lemon Kombucha and Goats Milk.

I had run out of Grade A olive oil, so I used pomace OO, prepared for a fast trace.  With the first batch, I avoided using the SB after adding the lye solution and that was definitely a wise decision.  At light trace, I removed enough batter for 3 individual soap molds, poured one unscented and uncolored; scenter the batter & poured the second one, then colored the remaining batter & SB'd the colored portion.  The two uncolored single molds took a really long time to set up.  But they did.  For the loaf mold, I poured batter in the bottom of my ED silicone mold in the basket.  I hand mixed color into the remaining batter, then did a short burst of SBing the plain batter inside the mold, followed by a quick burst with the SB for the color.  Poured the color into the mold from high, then lower.  And used a Gear Tie for a hanger swirl.  Covered it & popped it into the oven.  I am really looking forward to seeing how it is going to turn out.

The second one, however, I made the mistake of stick blending more and it was so thick by the time I went to push the Gear Tie down for a hanger swirl, the Gear Tie just would not go!  So I did a spatula swirl.  We'll see how that looks.  It smells very sweet and berryish as was my goal, but I'll probably never reproduce the fragrance.  I just wanted to use up some FO's leftover from the Bath Bombs project with Granddaughter, so I mixed 3 that I won't be buying again (I don't really like berry scents).  This is the one that also had Goats Milk, so I am really looking forward to trying it out.  It is my first time using Goats Milk.

Both were in the oven all night long and I was surprised to find that the first one was still warm to the touch this morning.  The fragrance coming off the second one is actually starting to grow on me.  Wouldn't you know?


----------



## snappyllama

Today was a busy day for me:

Made a few batches of regular bar soap. These will be the last ones I can make for possibly a long time so they better turn out!
Made 1 batch of hodgepodge oil facial soap to use up dribs and drabs of my oils. 
I went through ALL of my supplies. Whew!


----------



## Arimara

I bought a rotary grater to get the ball rolling on making dry laundry soap. I also measured out the remaining coconut oil from my little bucket.


----------



## lenarenee

I was visited by the magic soap fairies:  

Made a double batch of 70% lard soap - poured at 2:30, no gel, cut at 8:30!! Six hours????  :shock::shock::shock:    I'm lucky if I cut this recipe at 36 hours!


----------



## earlene

penelopejane said:


> Have you tried cutting with the mitre box and  a paint scraper (large flat scraper about 6 inches (150mm wide). It's  an even thickness (unlike a knife) and makes a big difference.



*Penelopejane*, this worked SO well!  I cut two loaves of soap  yesterday using the painter's knife (it seems to have a few different  names, this tool :smile & mitre box.  Thank you so much for your suggestion.  It makes such a difference!

I switched to a bar thickness of 2 cm because it is easier with this  mitre box to do 2 cm uniformly than to do 1 inch, and it's still just a  bit over 3/4 of an inch, which feels just fine to me.   See that sort of  triangular hole in front of the knife in the photo?  I put my finger  there and push the loaf to that spot (on a piece of cardboard with one  end folded up) and get a uniform width each time.  Maybe my finger isn't  the perfect 'stop' for the cardboard, but it's all I could think of at  the time.  I'd show a picture of that, but that picture is just too  blurry.







These are 2 different soaps I cut yesterday.    The one on the left, is  the one I poured at a lighter trace, then SB'd the uncolored portion in  the mold, just before pouring in the tinted portion.  Not the best  hanger swirl, but I am very new to doing hanger swirls.  The one on the  right I was too heavy handed with the SB and could not do the hanger  swirl at all.  I tried to do a spatula swirl, but obviously that didn't  turn out.  It just looks like it's got the measles. :think:  Maybe it will look better as it cures.  One can only hope.


----------



## earlene

I finally placed that order for the ROE that I've been planning to submit for a least a month.  Deciding what to remove from my cart was the hardest part, but everything I ordered should arrive before our trip in July.  Some of it this week, including the ROE.  

And because I'm totally unhappy with the luxurious shampoo bar I made (as a shampoo bar, that is; I will use it as a body bar), I made some liquid shampoo.  That took me the better part of the day.  I used the paste I made last year, but then later decided LS was too much work and didn't want to mess with it again.  Well, I'm glad I still had some.


----------



## kc1ble

Its been a busy weekend so this afternoon I finally got 2 batches of soap made.  Just finished the last one, it was a slow mover finally.  Now I think I have a recipe for SMF challenges.  I'll post some pics tomorrow.


----------



## dillsandwitch

I acidently spilled the remaining lot of laundry liquid all over the laundry cupboard and floor last night right before going to bed. I threw a towel over the puddle and that is future Amandas problem to deal will. Will have to clean that up on the weekend and make more CO laundry soap


----------



## Arimara

I just made my first laundry soap using bar soaps. to date, I've only used liquid laundry soap. I think I prefer that latter process thus far. It was a little daunting grating that soap until I just decided to cut the bars, add my borax/washing soda mix and grind it up in my SB's food processor attachment. I'm too lazy for all of that.


----------



## skayc1

hand molded some strawberries.


----------



## jules92207

I'm working on some wedding favors for my cousin's wedding so I made a batch of those, also made raspberry lemonade and plumeria pear both with heart embeds.

I'm working on a new soap recipe to try Fannie & Flo's fabulous tallow they sent me to try. I'm so excited!!!! They also threw in some of their lard, what a generous lot! Super impressed already!


----------



## Arimara

skayc1 said:


> hand molded some strawberries.



I so would try that if I could get my fingers to relay what my head envisions artistically.


----------



## niclycha

Started my rim for my rimmed soap 
I used my 50/50 Masterbatch lye wow that was awesome to not have to fight with that static anymore yay


----------



## niclycha

This is how much I have Masterbatched


----------



## penelopejane

earlene said:


> *Penelopejane*, this worked SO well!  I cut two loaves of soap  yesterday using the painter's knife (it seems to have a few different  names, this tool :smile & mitre box.  Thank you so much for your suggestion.
> The one on the left, is  the one I poured at a lighter trace, then SB'd the uncolored portion in  the mold, just before pouring in the tinted portion.  Not the best  hanger swirl, but I am very new to doing hanger swirls.  The one on the  right I was too heavy handed with the SB and could not do the hanger  swirl at all.  I tried to do a spatula swirl, but obviously that didn't  turn out.  It just looks like it's got the measles. :think:  Maybe it will look better as it cures.  One can only hope.
> ]




Glad it helped! They get a bit thinner as they cure. 
I SBd a mix to death and the texture ended up similar to your on the right. Am now wondering if over SBing affected it. 
I usually SB to emulsion the hand stir the rest.


----------



## TeresaT

Yesterday I made a 500 gm batch of 4 butters & lard with goat milk.  I used 50 gm each of coco, mango, shea and kokum butters plus 50 gm babassu & 25 gm castor oils then 225 gm lard.  I added 14 gm goat milk powder to 50 gm of the water for my lye solution to dissolve it and added that after emulsion.  Everything went great until I added the FO and over did the SBing.  Ended up plopping pudding in my mold.  I'm looking forward to cutting it.


----------



## Arimara

I rebatched 10 bars of soap. I messed up the last four when I unknowingly left the crockpot on high instead of low. I never set it that high. Anywho, all of th soap will be good to go in a few weeks.


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Today I made a batch of saltbars, with 35% salt. First time I have used that little so it will be nice to have something to compare, as I have only done a 50% so far. 

Absolutely love them, but they really need the long cure to shine. Holding their scent really well too. 

These saltbars were a colorful bunch. Like *neon *colorfull. Scented with Orange 5 fold, Ylang Ylang & Lavender. THAT is a combination I will use more, _furr shurr_ - it was so lovely. _(Paging Dr. Hfuhruhurr...)
_
And I love them. So fun! Individual molds, unmolded after 4 hours. Could have done it sooner, but were leaving the house for some hours and when I came back to the house (well, apartement really) smelled so lovely!


----------



## earlene

Opened a box from WSP that came today.  I think I will be making soap tonight after my husband goes to bed.  I have 3 more new molds.  The Crafter's Choice 1 pound mold, a Goat's Milk mold and a dragon mold (trying for something to be more appealing for my grandson.)
Further diluted my liquid shampoo because it was too thick to easily go through the foamer.  I will try it again later.  I suspect I will be washing my hair a bit more often just to determine if I like this shampoo.


----------



## Dahila

6 pounds of laundry soap


----------



## niclycha

I cracked my rim aghhhh


----------



## jules92207

niclycha said:


> I cracked my rim aghhhh



This could be all the Geology classes I took in college, but it reminds me of California faults. ☺


----------



## penelopejane

niclycha said:


> I cracked my rim aghhhh



Too hot


----------



## McMomWV

Made a batch of coconut bars to make laundry soap the other day. Oldest daughter coming over to catch up on GoT. We'll spend the evening watching tv and grating.


----------



## MySoapyHeart

These are the saltbars I was talking about yesterday. 100 % CO, 20% SF, 35% salt. Scented with Lavender, Orange 5 fold and Ylang Ylang. Such a delishious combo, just had to play with something I have never done before. 

(Btw - these are not made to be pretty or beautifull, these are just made to be a fun pop of color in the shower.)

A few of them are full of holes because the last scrape of batter set up so fast on me I had to smosh it into the mold. These will not be gifted.

I tested the suds with a gloved hand, and strangely enough the colors are not giving off much color at all, which is great. By looking at them one would think they would stain really bad. Nurture Neon colors and a mix of different samples.

I will give these babies 6 months to cure, can`t wait to test them out!


----------



## mzimm

MySoapyHeart said:


> These are the saltbars I was talking about yesterday. 100 % CO, 20% SF, 35% salt. Scented with Lavender, Orange 5 fold and Ylang Ylang. Such a delishious combo, just had to play with something I have never done before.
> 
> (Btw - these are not made to be pretty or beautifull, these are just made to be a fun pop of color in the shower.)
> 
> A few of them are full of holes because the last scrape of batter set up so fast on me I had to smosh it into the mold. These will not be gifted.
> 
> I tested the suds with a gloved hand, and strangely enough the colors are not giving off much color at all, which is great. By looking at them one would think they would stain really bad. Nurture Neon colors and a mix of different samples.
> 
> I will give these babies 6 months to cure, can`t wait to test them out!



I'll say they pop!  Just curious, why won't you be gifting them?  Are you going to hog them all? lol 
My granddaughter (age 6) would spend all day in the bathtub with these as buddies.


----------



## MySoapyHeart

mzimm said:


> I'll say they pop!  Just curious, why won't you be gifting them?  Are you going to hog them all? lol
> My granddaughter (age 6) would spend all day in the bathtub with these as buddies.



No, not going to hog them all, haha : P I may not have been specific enough, sorry, I just meant that the ones that I feel are too ugly and that have holes in them because of the smooshing - _those _I will not gift. But the other ones will of course find some new homes after the cure, otherwise I have to make my husband sleep on the couch becuase the appartememt is overtaken by all my soaps, lol : D

I am sure these would be apealing to the kids, they sure are colorfull!


----------



## niclycha

No it was actually cool I took it out about 9 hours later it was back to room temperature. Maybe too thick, May have waited too long


----------



## earlene

*jules92207*, _"California faults"_ 
LOL (I lived in California the first 50 years of my life, so I surely get that!)

*MySoapyHeart, *_"Btw - these are not made to be pretty or beautifull, these are just made to be a fun pop of color in the shower"_
They are beautiful anyway!  And those colors are wonderful!
~ ~ ~

My soapy thing.  I am glad I was too tired to start soaping last night, as we had a storm with a power outage right about the time I would have been wanting to stick blend or see what I was doing.  

So I made soap this morning using some of my new stuff from yesterday's WSP delivery.  Goats Milk Soap, with an attempt at a ghost swirl (inspired by BlackDog's weekend soaps thread, and Auntie Clara's Ghost Swirl post on her blog.)  I am not sure I have enough experience yet to pull this off, but I gave it a shot.  Perhaps trying it with GM soap at 30% lye concentration wasn't the best recipe to try this with the first time out, but it's already done, so I'll just have to wait and see. 

I also bought some lard today because I have been considering making soap for my husband, the carnivore, using lard.  I don't plan to use it myself, but since I cook meat for him I may as well make soap with lard for him, too.


----------



## Dahila

Buttermilk and zinc oxide bastille soap.  It is round (some of them) and nice white color  one unscended one with Vanilla bean


----------



## mzimm

TeresaT said:


> Yesterday I made a 500 gm batch of 4 butters & lard with goat milk.  I used 50 gm each of coco, mango, shea and kokum butters plus 50 gm babassu & 25 gm castor oils then 225 gm lard.  I added 14 gm goat milk powder to 50 gm of the water for my lye solution to dissolve it and added that after emulsion.  Everything went great until I added the FO and over did the SBing.  Ended up plopping pudding in my mold.  I'm looking forward to cutting it.



Teresa, I'd be very interested in how you like this soap.  I have very small amounts of mango butter, kokum butter, and cocoa butter that I need to use up. Over time, they've come in as free samples from somewhere or another, and I've just never gotten around to testing them out.  Lard, castor and shea are regulars around here, but the babassu isn't, I'd have to leave that out.


----------



## penelopejane

MySoapyHeart said:


> These are the saltbars I was talking about yesterday. 100 % CO, 20% SF, 35% salt. Scented with Lavender, Orange 5 fold and Ylang Ylang. Such a delishious combo, just had to play with something I have never done before.
> 
> (Btw - these are not made to be pretty or beautifull, these are just made to be a fun pop of color in the shower.)
> 
> A few of them are full of holes because the last scrape of batter set up so fast on me I had to smosh it into the mold. These will not be gifted.
> 
> I tested the suds with a gloved hand, and strangely enough the colors are not giving off much color at all, which is great. By looking at them one would think they would stain really bad. Nurture Neon colors and a mix of different samples.
> 
> I will give these babies 6 months to cure, can`t wait to test them out!




Love the owls! So cute. Love the hearts too.


----------



## earlene

Last night I unmolded by ghost swirl Goats Milk soaps & cut the 1-pound loaf.  I saw an eagle in one of the bars last night, but can't find it this morning.  It flew away!  Well I did have my eyes dilated this morning at the eye doctor's office, so maybe it's my vision.  Love the new FO I used, WSP's Sweet Honeysuckle; it behaved so well, and smells so nice to me.  I did use 5 ounces of lavender infused almond oil in the recipe, too so it may have some effect on the FO, but I doubt enough to notice, given it was only 14% of the oils. But the scent of the lavender is really unexpectedly strong in the oil.  I've been using it straight on my hands and loving it.

Today: gather soaps to bring along to give to my niece & her husband (roadtrip starts tomorrow).  Package some laundry butter & Zero % SF CO soap for her, too. Tidy soaping worktable and other soap related stuff.  Package some of my shampoo to bring on trip (for personal use only - not giving away something so new until thoroughly tested on myself for several months).  Weekly soap weights (may be a day early).


----------



## TeresaT

mzimm said:


> Teresa, I'd be very interested in how you like this soap.  I have very small amounts of mango butter, kokum butter, and cocoa butter that I need to use up. Over time, they've come in as free samples from somewhere or another, and I've just never gotten around to testing them out.  Lard, castor and shea are regulars around here, but the babassu isn't, I'd have to leave that out.



I shouldn't have wrapped it in a towel.  It overheated and got ugly, which I didn't discover until yesterday.  I had to cut a lot of soap off to make it presentable.  But, that gave me a chance to try it out.  It is like washing with lotion.  There was a rich creamy lather and my skin was soft and pampered afterwards.  There was no tight feeling or dryness.  I'm looking forward to seeing how it feels after a good cure.  If you PM your address, I can send you some babassu to try in your batch. I had melted it down and poured it into my cube mold.  I used half a cube for my batch.


----------



## earlene

earlene said:


> Today: gather soaps to bring along to give to my niece & her husband (roadtrip starts tomorrow).  Package some laundry butter & Zero % SF CO soap for her, too. Tidy soaping worktable and other soap related stuff.  Package some of my shampoo to bring on trip (for personal use only - not giving away something so new until thoroughly tested on myself for several months).  Weekly soap weights (may be a day early).



All of the above done Plus:

Tossed out soap shavings I've been saving to use in rebatch.  (I have enough soap & decided if I don't use them right away, then I don't need them.)
Tested my 8-9 month old/young Castile Soap.  Lovely lather. I had to work at it to get it to slime, but it did finally.  :think:  
Tested my pumpkin oil soap; also so good lather, but I don't think I am fond of this soap.  Smells good (no fragrance added) with a hint of the pumpkin seeds.  It's still quite young, so I'll let it cure a bit more, maybe I'll like it later.
Re-organized/consolidated some of my EO/FO storage; colorant storage; moved some curing soaps around (relocation).
I'm generally happy with the amount I got done today, both soapy & non-soapy.  I made 3 trips to the garbage can & recycle bin tossing things out!


----------



## shunt2011

I'm planning on doing some wonderful soapiness this weekend.  Need to make a few restocks and more salt bars.  Those things have been selling like hotcakes lately.    Had my second show of the year last weekend and sold a lot of soap and scrubs.  

Want to try a couple new techniques that I haven't had the time to try out in my slab mold too.


----------



## apples

Browsing this thread and happy to hear everyone's "soapiness"! My upset-ness is gone and planning for soaping marathon next weekend! (Upset because someone commented that she's SOooo worried that my soap won't sell coz they look so plain she won't even buy, gosh I'm never gonna offer her any of my "gift soap" anymore...but thanks to her, I came up with more designs for my coming marathon) *feeling determined*


----------



## MySoapyHeart

apples said:


> Browsing this thread and happy to hear everyone's "soapiness"! My upset-ness is gone and planning for soaping marathon next weekend! (Upset because *someone commented that she's SOooo worried that my soap won't sell coz they look so plain* she won't even buy, gosh I'm never gonna offer her any of my "gift soap" anymore...but thanks to her, I came up with more designs for my coming marathon) *feeling determined*



Wahhh? Tsk, tsk! She obviously does not know that awesome soap doesn`t need to look super fancy with toppings of leaf gold, and dried organic Passion Fruit leaves. 

You know the most interesting people in the world are usually those who doesn`t look like supermodels. I have found that the same goes for soaps! _As long as they are safe, well put together, and well cured it doesn`t matter how they look like! _

I am sure your soap will do just fine!


----------



## skayc1

Made Strawberry scented Soap this morning, used the embeds that I made a few days ago. 

Top view of the 1 lb mold





side view of the 1 lb mold





top view of the tall n skinny mold- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




side view of the tall n skinny mold-


----------



## penelopejane

apples said:


> Browsing this thread and happy to hear everyone's "soapiness"! My upset-ness is gone and planning for soaping marathon next weekend! (Upset because someone commented that she's SOooo worried that my soap won't sell coz they look so plain she won't even buy, gosh I'm never gonna offer her any of my "gift soap" anymore...but thanks to her, I came up with more designs for my coming marathon) *feeling determined*



Funny! My boys had always used white commercial soap and had to be convinced that coloured handmade soap was ok! They are still happy with plain but like the coloured too, now.


----------



## MySoapyHeart

skayc1 said:


> Made Strawberry scented Soap this morning, used the embeds that I made a few days ago.



Well, I just gained 3 pounds by looking at this _delishous _dessert of a soap! Well done : D


----------



## artemis

apples said:


> Browsing this thread and happy to hear everyone's "soapiness"! My upset-ness is gone and planning for soaping marathon next weekend! (Upset because someone commented that she's SOooo worried that my soap won't sell coz they look so plain she won't even buy, gosh I'm never gonna offer her any of my "gift soap" anymore...but thanks to her, I came up with more designs for my coming marathon) *feeling determined*



I *love* a simply designed soap. While I appreciate an elegant swirl, I am always drawn to clean lines and minimal color combinations.


----------



## TeresaT

apples said:


> Browsing this thread and happy to hear everyone's "soapiness"! My upset-ness is gone and planning for soaping marathon next weekend! (*Upset because someone commented that she's SOooo worried that my soap won't sell coz they look so plain she won't even buy, *gosh I'm never gonna offer her any of my "gift soap" anymore...but thanks to her, I came up with more designs for my coming marathon) *feeling determined*



Snob.  (And good for you.  Keep her off your gift list!!)  Personally, I'm a minimalist.  I like plain stuff and wouldn't buy gussied up soaps for myself.  (Although I did buy one that  looks like a door in the middle of a "butterfly" bush. It's called "Fairy House.")  However, that isn't stopping me from experimenting with micas and designs.  I can't imagine I'd ever do anything really fancy; however, it's fun doing Taiwan circle swirls because I don't know what's going to be revealed.  I'm not very good with hanger swirls, put they're passable.  

Do what feels right/good for you and forget what anyone else thinks.  I'm doing the colors and swirls to challenge myself.  That's it.  If I get a great looking soap, cool.  If not, that's fine too.  As long as it passes the zap test and is fully saponified, I win.  It's soap.  It will get me clean.  That's _*all*_ it's meant to do.


----------



## earlene

apples said:


> Browsing this thread and happy to hear everyone's "soapiness"! My upset-ness is gone and planning for soaping marathon next weekend! (Upset because someone commented that she's SOooo worried that my soap won't sell coz they look so plain she won't even buy, gosh I'm never gonna offer her any of my "gift soap" anymore...but thanks to her, I came up with more designs for my coming marathon) *feeling determined*


Cut her off!
~~~~
Before I left this morning, I deflowered some roses & put the petals into the oven to dry out.  Had to leave Hubby a msg not to turn on the oven until he removes the rose petals.  I also started a lavender oil infusion.

Tonight I washed my hair with my shampoo & fiddlesticks!  By thinning it out to work in the foamer, it's now too thin to use from a normal bottle.


----------



## apples

skayc1 said:


> Made Strawberry scented Soap this morning, used the embeds that I made a few days ago.



looks like play doh strawberry. how did you get the soap squishy like that (M&P or CP?)? i'm curious ~

thanks to everyone for the encouragement. i feel a lot better being in SMF now than being a loner soaper before this!


----------



## penelopejane

Made two mica test soaps and a coffee soap with a colouring FO that I hope changes the colour of part of the soap.


----------



## crispysoap

Made Genny's shampoo bar today. First time using avo oil (it's super expensive here) so excited to see how it turns out.


----------



## penelopejane

crispysoap said:


> Made Genny's shampoo bar today. First time using avo oil (it's super expensive here) so excited to see how it turns out.



Can you get Almond oil more cheaply over in NZ?
It is a toss up which is better.  I think Almond Oil might just be better but some people might be allergic to it.


----------



## crispysoap

penelopejane said:


> Can you get Almond oil more cheaply over in NZ?
> It is a toss up which is better.  I think Almond Oil might just be better but some people might be allergic to it.



Good question, I'll have to look into it. I bought the avo oil at the supermarket as my sister decided she wanted a shampoo bar now.  She leaves the area in a month so I needed to make it asap.


----------



## penelopejane

crispysoap said:


> Good question, I'll have to look into it. I bought the avo oil at the supermarket as my sister decided she wanted a shampoo bar now.  She leaves the area in a month so I needed to make it asap.



I use that recipe just for soap.  I don't use it on my hair (search the forum for feedback on using it on hair - lots say it will damage your hair). 
It makes a beautiful soap.

Avocado oil at the supermarket it really $$$ here.  But from soap suppliers in bulk (5 litres) it is not too bad.  Almond oil is about the same price, over here.


----------



## skayc1

apples said:


> looks like play doh strawberry. how did you get the soap squishy like that (M&P or CP?)? i'm curious ~!



I made my regular cp soap, & hand molded the strawberries. I tried to use a silicone mold of strawberries with my cp soap, & didn't like how they turned out, so took the soap and squished it like playdough till all smooth then divided them out & sculpted them with my hands, used a pointy object to poke holes in the strawberries.

here is how they turned out.


----------



## Goldenapple

Made some rebatched soap last night with a friend, we wanted to try it to make some little gifts for friends visiting soon. It was both our first time attempting soap, so we made testers and it was pretty fun. I'll post a few pictures of during and later when the soap's free from the molds.


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Yesterday I made an Oatmeal and Honey soap with fresh Norwegian goatsmilk, and gluten free and finely grounded oatmeal. I will cut the loaf later tonight. I just checked it and it just need to firm up just a tad more, although I can tecnically cut it now without too many issues. 

I used Nurtures Oatmeal, Milk  & Honey fragrance, a new one for me. Mmmm, that stuff smells sooo good, but I am interested to see how well it holds up after some months!

The only thing that worried me with this soap was the color of the _top _part that was supposed to look like a golden _honey _color. Well, it was a tad similar in color to *cough* something else. 

Oh dear... I may post pictures after the cut so you guys can comfort me and say _oh no, MySoapyHeart, the soap does not look like poop at all. _(Or confirm my worst fears...  )

At least it will smell great...


----------



## kchaystack

MySoapyHeart said:


> Yesterday I made an Oatmeal and Honey soap with fresh Norwegian goatsmilk, and gluten free and finely grounded oatmeal. I will cut the loaf later tonight. I just checked it and it just need to firm up just a tad more, although I can tecnically cut it now without too many issues.
> 
> I used Nurtures Oatmeal, Milk  & Honey fragrance, a new one for me. Mmmm, that stuff smells sooo good, but I am interested to see how well it holds up after some months!
> 
> The only thing that worried me with this soap was the color of the _top _part that was supposed to look like a golden _honey _color. Well, it was a tad similar in color to *cough* something else.
> 
> Oh dear... I may post pictures after the cut so you guys can comfort me and say _oh no, MySoapyHeart, the soap does not look like poop at all. _(Or confirm my worst fears...  )
> 
> At least it will smell great...



Well, I have used the FO and it does discolor more than I thought it would.  It has held up well in a blend with Nurture's Lavender FO in soap that is close to 2 months cured.


----------



## MySoapyHeart

kchaystack said:


> Well, I have used the FO and it does discolor more than I thought it would.  It has held up well in a blend with Nurture's Lavender FO in soap that is close to 2 months cured.



I had checked so I already knew it would discolor andI kept my colors vanilla-friendly, which means I used very little color since I think the scent suits the neutral(ish) theme I went for. (cream and yellow) But the top... _ohhh dearrrr._

Glad to hear it holds up well after two months, I have had a fragrance fade after two weeks and never show up again, so I`ll take whatever I can get! I didn`t mix anything else with this, and used more than I usually use (5%). Wanted to get a feel for it before venturing into mixing it with something.

Ps. I have a smaller size of the *Olive Branch* scent to. Sooo weak oob, but I know better than judge by that, need to soap with it first. Tried that one?


----------



## Saponista

On that note, has anyone had any luck with stabilising vanilla in cold process soap? I always try to work with the brown shade, but sometimes I wish there was a way to stop it turning brown.


----------



## jules92207

MySoapyHeart said:


> Yesterday I made an Oatmeal and Honey soap with fresh Norwegian goatsmilk, and gluten free and finely grounded oatmeal. I will cut the loaf later tonight. I just checked it and it just need to firm up just a tad more, although I can tecnically cut it now without too many issues.
> 
> I used Nurtures Oatmeal, Milk  & Honey fragrance, a new one for me. Mmmm, that stuff smells sooo good, but I am interested to see how well it holds up after some months!
> 
> The only thing that worried me with this soap was the color of the _top _part that was supposed to look like a golden _honey _color. Well, it was a tad similar in color to *cough* something else.
> 
> Oh dear... I may post pictures after the cut so you guys can comfort me and say _oh no, MySoapyHeart, the soap does not look like poop at all. _(Or confirm my worst fears...  )
> 
> At least it will smell great...



I found the Nurture Oatmeal Milk & Honey faded quite a bit for me, at least compared to Brambleberry's and WSP. I hope it holds for you.


----------



## niclycha

I am in the process of using the 25:43 from Nurture Soap it discolors to dark brown, I only had 2 Oz so I added Line Spitzer from Rustic Essentials and vanilla color stabilizer but I'm still going to section out the colored parts before I add the FO, I'm trying a column pour, with greens and brown again, fingers crossed it works.

25:43 type fragrance contains top notes of lemongrass and lime that mellow into a delicious blend of caramel and tonka bean in soap


----------



## MySoapyHeart

jules92207 said:


> I found the Nurture Oatmeal Milk & Honey faded quite a bit for me, at least compared to Brambleberry's and WSP. I hope it holds for you.



Thank you, I hope it holds up well too! Will report back, hopefully it will stick around. I wish I could order from BB or WSP, but the shipping prices are over the doubble of what I pay for a bottle at Nurture or NG (which are a bit higher than Nurture) Otherwise I would love to try BB as I have heard good things about their stuff.


----------



## Cindy2428

Got that little thrill when the USPS box arrived - from Nurture no less. Ordered Monday, here on Wednesday. Got my silicone slab liner for this months challenge, some mica I didn't ordinarily have and a few new FOs. The surprise came when I opened my goodie bag.....

My trainer is probably late 50's-early 60's based on the music at his gym. I have been trying to come up with a scent for him and Carrie included it as a sample. Super Nova dupe  - updated 70's musk. I think if I add a little lime eo to it, that it will honor the traditional and update it a little. 

I am so excited to soap again - handwashed  soap molds and started cleaning downstairs. (Uh oh, I'm enjoying cleaning.... must be a new soap virus)


----------



## Guspuppy

doing kitchen chemistry and making sodium citrate today. So cool!


----------



## Navaria

Saponista said:


> On that note, has anyone had any luck with stabilising vanilla in cold process soap? I always try to work with the brown shade, but sometimes I wish there was a way to stop it turning brown.


 
I have tried Nature's Garden vanilla stabilizer. It didn't smell weird (no gasoline smell) and so far it seems to be working. The bars are only about 4-6 weeks old though, so I'm holding final judgment for a few months more.


----------



## amd

So other than being MIA from the forum for what feels like for.ev.er. My busy month of May has rolled into a busy June also for soap and non-soap life. I had two shows in May, one was a flop (I had sales, but still spent more than I sold) and the other made some good contacts. One is a very well reputed consignment boutique, so all of my stock is going there for the month of July. 

June has been busy - I taught a basic soapmaking class at my church as a mini-fundraiser for our new building, and the class went so well! I amazed myself as to how much stuff I really do know, lol. We did a very basic "walmart" type soap, no fragrance, no color. About half the class (5 people) would like to do something for color and fragrance in July, so I'm working on gathering information to provide the simplest most accurate overview possible. The first class took me 3 months to prep for... Not sure that 7 weeks will be enough... good thing I have this forum as a resource! I'm teaching a second basic class in 3 weeks and have a waiting list for doing a third class. 

Had a good show on the 2nd of June - it was only a 2 hour show but my highest sales so far! It was just a great night for traffic, location, and interest. I always had someone at my table shopping or asking questions. I have had two online sales generate from that show as well. This is a monthly farmers market type of show, so I will be doing it again in July before my stock goes to the boutique. I have a show on Saturday, and then another the following weekend, the mentioned farmers market, and then I am done with shows until the beginning of August! 

I don't have much exciting going on for new soap.[sentence edit] I'm waiting for my avocado soap to cure - it seems to be taking a bit longer than my normal coconut milk soaps. I've done restocks of nag champa, cherry almond, and coffee scrub bars. My future FIL (OOOOHHHH!!! I got engaged this month too, lol) requested a salt bar, so I'll get a small batch put up for him and the (formerly bf) fiancée. I want to try the challenge this month, possibly make an ocean themed soap, and try to make cupcake soaps. In the meantime... I've ordered NaOH and more Shea Butter. Essentials Depot has 32lbs on sale for $49.95, and 5lbs unrefined shea butter for $14.95. Even with shipping the shea butter was only $1 more than I paid for the equivalent amount at the last WSP sale. Will see what I think of the quality as I have only used WSP. Oh, and last week I got a bunch of micas from Steph's Micas and More group buys - someone here had recommended her (but I don't remember who...) and I just wanted to say THANK YOU!! I've been doing a very in-depth look at costs and pricing this year. Most of the time it is the colors that push my soap prices up to the market threshold. (At least around here, more than $5 for soap is a hard sell. I live in South Dakota, so we generally have a lower cost of living compared to most states. My California customers think my $5 soaps are a bargain, lol.) Anyways, I am in love with these micas, the availability of color, performance, and price. I think my customers will be happy too with the range of new colors as well as the price changes.

Sorry for such a rambling post... I'm just so excited to have time to actually post something AND catch up on reading the forums! I've been missing y'all so much. (It seems so silly to say that, but true.)


----------



## penelopejane

^^^ Congratulations on getting engaged! I hope you have a wonderful life together.


----------



## MySoapyHeart

amd said:


> My future FIL (OOOOHHHH!!! I got engaged this month too, lol) requested a salt bar, so I'll get a small batch put up for him and the (formerly bf) fiancée.




Sooo, you _casually _tried to _sneak _that tidbit into all this info did you?
Congratulations! 
It is 21 years ago since I got engaged (have been married in 21 years in 3 months time  *gasp* where has the time gone??) But I still remember the flutterbies that came with that ring, lol : D


----------



## shunt2011

Congratulations AMD....I'm so happy for you on all levels.  Especially the engagement!


----------



## Saponista

Navaria said:


> I have tried Nature's Garden vanilla stabilizer. It didn't smell weird (no gasoline smell) and so far it seems to be working. The bars are only about 4-6 weeks old though, so I'm holding final judgment for a few months more.




Would love to see the results a couple of months down the line navaria.


----------



## LisaAnne

Found several salt bars and a couple Castille soaps loosely stored in a plastic bag I had made over a year ago.


----------



## earlene

Unboxed more soaping supplies and made room for some of them in my pantry.  Filled my lye storage bucket (the kchaystack method) with additional bottles of lye.

SoapCalc'd a recipe & saved it for use in the morning.  Master batched lye for soaping I plan to do over the next few days.


----------



## Cindy2428

Put the husband to bed and now I can get started on the Mosaic Challenge. I'm loving the colors!


----------



## niclycha

Ordered FO from Nature's Garden after hours of reading reviews on them, all have good or great scent retention, NO ACCELERATION, NO RICE ING, NO DISCOLORATION 
and ordered 37 different samples from Nurture Soap. All CP SOAP STABLE. so hopefully I won't have ANY SURPRISES and of course ALL SHOULD GO AS I PLAN in my head  (cough cough lol)


----------



## earlene

Made soap.  Sorted through some fragrances to choose which one to use in aforementioned soap.  Chose Nag Champa, which I have not used before.  Smells pretty nice.  
Made a lining for a wooden box I bought some time ago to use as a smallish slab mold.  I had just enough plastic shelf liner to make a liner for it, so I'll have to go get more to use with the bigger wooden box I wanted to use as a bigger slab mold.
Chose colors to use for tomorrow's soaps.  Began drawing of my intended mosaic soap pattern.  I also have another one in mind which I may or may not attempt later, but I did some looking around for some ideas that would fit my vision for it if I decide to go there.
Added ROE to a couple more bottles of oils.  Strained an oil infusion which I want to try out in a soap in the next few days.


----------



## mzimm

My 6 year old granddaughter Daisy spent the night with me last night, and we have this morning to spend together until her mom picks her up after lunch.  Last time she was here we made bath bombs with toys inside.  When I picked her up yesterday I asked her what she wants to do this time.  "Could we make soap, Gramma?"
Ah....how could I resist that?  So we're going to make some simple individual bars that she can skewer swirl after I've made the batter.  We spent about an hour yesterday sniffing dozens of fragrances and choosing out micas for color.  And then another hour browsing newbie's soap pics for inspiration.  Only bedtime got in the way---she didn't want to quit.  Dare I say she's a child after my own heart?


----------



## shunt2011

Lye is cooling for my salt bars. Including one I'm going to test with adding beeswax.  Interested to see how they come out.  Off to choose my fragrance and colors


----------



## nsmar4211

Wrapping soap bars and making labels. Debating making a batch of LS paste too...hrmmmmmmm

Realized I have several scents I have not tested yet *rubs hands together*.... i might be doing a batch up to split and test!


----------



## TeresaT

amd said:


> (OOOOHHHH!!! I got engaged this month too, lol)
> 
> 
> I got a bunch of micas from Steph's Micas and More group buys - someone here had recommended her (but I don't remember who...) and I just wanted to say THANK YOU!!
> 
> Sorry for such a rambling post... I'm just so excited to have time to actually post something AND catch up on reading the forums! I've been missing y'all so much. (It seems so silly to say that, but true.)




CONGRATULATIONS!!  (Ya know, it ain't official 'til we see the ring.)

I love Steph's Peacock Blue Mica.  It is beautiful!!  I just got an ounce of it.   And some of her Neons, cannot wait to try those out.  Oh, the Clementine is just gorgeous.  I hope that one holds up well in CP.   I just don't like the bags.  Gotta buy some jars.  

Ramble on.  I love rambling posts.  When ya got something to say, you just gotta say it!!  (I do that all the time.  My mind wanders.  A lot.)


----------



## TeresaT

I'm in the process of making my third try at the Blend Swap.  Then I'm going to finally get started on the mosaic challenge.  I purchased some drawer sorters to use as molds for the "tiles" and realized the sorters are too big.  They'll each hold a 500 gram batch.  I don't need to make 1500 grams of "tiles" to do my mosaic!  So I'm going to have to figure out how to wedge a divider into there.  I think a piece of cardboard taped to the sides will work then I can line each individual side...  I don't know.  I've got time to figure it out.  It's only the 11th, right?

ETA:  It's 88 degrees outside. Down from 90.  It is 86 in my kitchen.  I'm done with soaping while the sun is still out.  The kitchen is on the west side and the sun is in the front of the house.  It should be boiling soon.  Gonna go veg in front of the TV and watch the second episode of first season of Prime Suspect with Helen Mirren.


----------



## artemis

Today we are labeling the bars that are for teachers' gifts. That's about it, really.


----------



## niclycha

Wrapped an order I had from a customer at work, and made some little roll on perfumes. These are so easy to make thanks to Louise at 805 Soap on YouTube 
Just 2ml of skin safe FO and the rest of the 10 ml bottle of fractionated coconut oil


----------



## earlene

Opened the dormer windows in the attic and installed the screens so the rising hot air can escape from our house.  And turned on the extra heavy duty fan in the room where my newest soaps are trying to dry.  The ceiling fans have been going pretty much non-stop for a couple of weeks now because of the upstairs heat.  The open dormer windows should help.  I'll check tonight and see if it feels less stifling up there.

Got up early & mixed colors in oil to soak for a bit, cut yesterday's soap and am very happy with how it turned out (but no pictures because I have plans for some of it to go into the challenge.)  Then went back to sleep for a couple more hours.

Made two batches of soap using manjistha in one and alfalfa powder in the other for color.  They are tucked in and working on coming to gel now.   My gerry-rigged slab mold leaked a bit from the bottom, so I had to stick it inside a plastic dish pan.  I am none too happy about that, but it was just a little leak and I did not see any more.  I can only wait and see how it turns out.  I wasn't too sure my lining was going to be sufficient for such a fluid batter.  I've used the same material to line lightweight Lipton Tea Bags boxes and not had leakage, but I never used it for a very fluid batter before either.  Perhaps I will look into buying a real slab mold, but not right away.  I am sure I can do a better job of lining what I have now to prevent leakage of the more fluid batters.

I still want to make more soap tonight, but am feeling tired and in need of some rest, so I may or may not get back to it after a little relaxation. At the very least I will still have to clean up and put things away, before I can make dinner.


----------



## TeresaT

I decided to make karanja and tea tree soap.  I've read that karanja oil is supposed to have benefits for the skin in treating eczema and psoriasis and it's also used as a pesticide.  So, maybe this will be either a good soap for troubled skin or a good flea and tick soap for my dogs.  If it does wonders for troubled skin, I can market it as "soothing to troubled skin" and if it doesn't, I can market it as "Soap.  It gets you clean."   But, if it works on the dogs (after I carefully test it on myself, of course) and does a number on the fleas and ticks, I can always label it as a pesticide.   But I really like the, "Soap!  It gets you clean" angle.  No medical claims or false advertising there.  I'm going to weigh out my oils then go to bed.  It's still hotter than heck here.


----------



## jules92207

Just attempted my first try at the blend swap, was trying to be exact but over poured a little on my oils so now I'll have re-do. Trying to be exact so dibbles and I can compare edta.

Also made two batches for my cousin's wedding favors. 

About to make two more batches to test Fannie and Flo's lard and tallow. Super excited for the results!


----------



## carlyjones

Trying to shake these soap gremlins. It's proving to be more difficult than I thought. I think I jinxed myself. I was saying the other day to my mother how lucky I've been that I have had ZERO issues while making soap. Now I had two terrible batches yesterday and two better but still less than alright batches this morning. I'm doing everything basically the same. The only thing I can think was that I soaped a little warmer than usual yesterday and that I'm using a new container of lye which had some clumps in it before I started. Which I've never had before. Would clumpy lye give me totally wonky super fast tracing ricing soap?  I have to get back to basics and do a FO free super simple batch. Huff





I did make this pretty batch with love spell and some clays and natural colours. 


And this pretty lavender batch. Both right before the gremlins showed up.


----------



## earlene

Those are pretty, *carlyjones*.  I am really drawn to the black, white, brown & cranberry tester in your hand there.

*TheresaT,* I had to look up karaja.  How does it smell?  With all those common uses I am wondering if it has a strong medicinal odor?

~ ~ ~ My soapy stuff:

Last night I cut the soap I colored with manjistha powder & was very pleased with the result.  It came out even better than I hoped, given how unimpressive the surface of the soap looked when I took it out of the oven. However, because it is destined to be part of my June SMF challenge soap I will not be posting pictures at this time.

I have yet to cut the alfalfa soap, but I did unmold it & put it upstairs under the fan to dry a bit more; it's still a bit too soft to cut.  I hope it surprises me as well, as the surface is really quite ugly to look at at this point.

I also made 3 other batches of soap yesterday and just took them all out of the oven this morning.  One of them will not be going into the mosaic soap, so I will be able to post pictures.

Since I finally have some oxides, micas & ultramarines to use, I made a soap using 5 of them to see how they would work.  I used TD, ultramarine Blue, lavender mica, black oxide and pewter mica in this one. The last time I used  UM Blue (at Soapmaking Bootcamp) it morphed to purple during gel, so I sort of expected the same with this one, but it still looks blue on the top this morning.  Here's the before it went into the oven last night, followed by after it came out this morning.











Then before I went to bed, since I had used up all my lye master batch in this last soap, I made a new masterbatch of lye, but a larger batch so I don't run out in 4 days time.  I quite like using masterbatched lye!  Even making it is so much easier than I thought it would be.  After mixing it up, I set it in a tub inside the shower stall in the small bathroom where it can cool off overnight.  Then in the morning I poured it into the 2-pound 'certified plastic' Essential Depot lye containers for storage.  Super convenient.  I have four of those containers, which are HDPE #2 and that's where I store my 50% lye solution pre-mix.  And even better, because they already are labeled all I had to do was add the info about the mixture.  All cautions are already on the label.

I moved 2 bottles of  KOH downstairs to put into the dry lye storage bucket.  I hope I don't accidentally use the wrong lye at some point now that I am going to be storing them together.  I may put a different colored tape on top of the KOH as a precaution.  (One more thing to put on my shopping list.)

Brought down several batches of curing soaps to start trimming and finishing, but first a break for some relaxation and tea.


----------



## TeresaT

earlene said:


> *TheresaT,* I had to look up karaja.  How does it smell?  With all those common uses I am wondering if it has a strong medicinal odor?
> 
> .....but first a break for some relaxation and tea.



Earlene, the karanja doesn't smell medicinal at all.  It reminds me a little of toasted sesame oil, but nice.  At least that's what I think.  Someone else may not agree.  I was afraid it would smell like a weaker version of neem, but not at all.  I like the way it smells, which is weird because I don't really care for sesame oil.  But, then again, I like the way barns and  sweaty horses smell;  so I might not be a good judge.

ETA:  I discovered that I had room on my little laptop and downloaded SoapMaker 3 to it.  Now it's on my desktop at home and my little portable.  I didn't think there was enough room on the laptop to add it since I only had about 1.5 GB left.  Every time I work on soapmaker, I back it up and upload the file to my iCloud drive.  Now, I'll be able to work on stuff on my lunch break or in the living room (or in the sewing room, which is where I've been cleaning up the soaps).    It's been a PITA having to write everything down then bring it to the computer.  Now, it's portable!  Hooray!!


----------



## apples

I whipped a hp soap today. Kinda wished I had stopped at just HP but I couldnt help myself! I added SP and some milk and it looked kinda good to whip so I went ahead and whipped it. It's not looking good in the mold now...oh...I wished I had just did it the normal way


----------



## Saponista

Attempting sculpted layers for the great cakes challenge. I tried something a bit intricate so I'm not sure it will have worked.


----------



## earlene

Yesterday I decided to go out for lunch before doing a little shopping and then come back to do some more soaping.  Several hours late I came home with a few things from various places, including the Goodwill that I can use for soaping, and a new camera so I can get some decent pictures of my soaps at last.  But my feet and back hurt so much, all I could manage was a little clean-up before making dinner.  I was even too exhausted to do the dinner dishes.

This morning I lined some more cardboard box bottom/lids with newspaper, paper towels and then plastic lining.  This is what I use to put my soaps on for drying/curing, when I run out of space on my plastic-coated racks.  I've thought of buying the curing trays ED sells, but even at the heavy discount my cardboard box bottoms/lids have the price beat by miles!  While looking for something in one of my laundry room cupboards, I realized I have been holding onto something since we closed the restaurant that is perfect to raise the soap up off the paper towels and give just a tad bit more air on the underside of the soap.  I have a fair amount of this stuff and it's about time I put some of it to use again.

Looks like this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today I will cut more soap and get started on the trimming & finishing of the bars I brought downstairs yesterday.  Depending on how much trimmings I accumulate, I may do a mini-rebatch.  Or I might try that 'confetti soap' idea, which I have never actually done before.  It could be fun.


----------



## TeresaT

I think my new favorite oil is karanja.  I just tried a sliver of the end piece that was sitting on the counter.  That stuff bubbles like crazy, has a long lasting stable lather and makes my skin feel so soft and smooth.  It is extremely soft, though and readily melts.  Just using it the one time made a significant dent in the overall size of that sliver.  I used my normal 2:1 water:NaOH ratio when I made it.  I had only purchased an 8 oz "trial" sized bottle of the oil.  Now I've got to find it again.  The supplier I purchased it from bought it on a pre-buy basis and I have no idea if she's going to buy it again.  I've got to email her to find out.


----------



## artemis

Just a simple little batch. Basic ingredients, basic swirl. Trying to relax after several days of talking an anxious teen through preparing for and taking exams. I'm enjoying the Buttermints FO.  To me it smells like junior mints. To my husband,  it just smells musty. Funny how differently two people can react to the same scent.


----------



## biarine

TeresaT said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!  (Ya know, it ain't official 'til we see the ring.)
> 
> I love Steph's Peacock Blue Mica.  It is beautiful!!  I just got an ounce of it.   And some of her Neons, cannot wait to try those out.  Oh, the Clementine is just gorgeous.  I hope that one holds up well in CP.   I just don't like the bags.  Gotta buy some jars.
> 
> Ramble on.  I love rambling posts.  When ya got something to say, you just gotta say it!!  (I do that all the time.  My mind wanders.  A lot.)




Congratulation Teresa


----------



## biarine

I just cut my hot process papaya, medowfoam, mango butter and aloe butter soap. I scented it with palmarosa. I don't colour my soap often because I just use them personally. I can't resist not to try it's nice silky and it bubble very well.


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Ack - my neck is killing me. Spent 2 1/2 hours handcarve the elements for the mosaic challenge. It is a super fun project, but will I do it again? Not unless I am using some sort of mold(s) or cutting-thingy in different shapes. Carving by hand really takes time, especially since soap can break - _usually right before I am almost done with a piece_... O__o 

_Later this evening I am making the batter. Don`t know what color to use for the background though..._ *off to check my stash of mica`s*
_


----------



## apples

Tested some soap stamps and I think I'm getting better! Failed on hp soap but looked great on cp.

Cut the whipped HP I made yesterday, looked better than I thought although the top looked cracked. Inside is smooth with less bubble holes than expected. Feeling happy 

ETA: it's an orange turmeric soap btw


----------



## earlene

I unmolded 4 - 1-pound molds and one very long wooden mold, and cut the latter.  I'll add the picture shortly.  I picked out a few soaps to send to my son for father's day.  I need to do the same for my other son, then wrap them to mail.  Put soaps that I trimmed yesterday upstairs to continue their cure.  Took several photos with my new camera; tried to link the camera to my network via wifi, but couldn't get it to work; will see if I can troubleshoot that later.

ETA photos:


----------



## earlene

An ocular migraine just started, so I may not be soaping today.  The dancing lights are quite entertaining but interfere with reading and anything that involves visual focus.  Today they look like a cross between this  





and this. 




 Only they are constantly moving.

Yesterday I made soap testing some micas.  Some I had not yet used and some I had.  I wanted to get some greens, but had to mix my own since I don't have one yet.  I do believe I ordered a green from Steph's Micas & More, but that order doesn't start shipping until the 20th, so in the mean time I thought I'd see what I can do with what I've got on hand.  I wanted to cut today, but until this dancing light show goes away, I guess I'll just be resting.  It's been quite awhile since I've had one, so I don't have any idea how long it's going to last.


----------



## artemis

earlene said:


> An ocular migraine just started, so I may not be soaping today.  The dancing lights are quite entertaining but interfere with reading and anything that involves visual focus.  Today they look like a cross between this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only they are constantly moving.



Excellent pictures. My lights often look a little like I'm looking through a prism. I may show these to my husband for reference. I had one on Sunday, induced by the spray sun screen I was applying to the children! I don't think we'll be using that any more!


----------



## jules92207

earlene said:


> An ocular migraine just started, so I may not be soaping today.  The dancing lights are quite entertaining but interfere with reading and anything that involves visual focus.  Today they look like a cross between this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only they are constantly moving.
> 
> Yesterday I made soap testing some micas.  Some I had not yet used and some I had.  I wanted to get some greens, but had to mix my own since I don't have one yet.  I do believe I ordered a green from Steph's Micas & More, but that order doesn't start shipping until the 20th, so in the mean time I thought I'd see what I can do with what I've got on hand.  I wanted to cut today, but until this dancing light show goes away, I guess I'll just be resting.  It's been quite awhile since I've had one, so I don't have any idea how long it's going to last.



Wow. What a great way to show what your dealing with. I'm so sorry.


----------



## handavaka

I am restocking some Pine Tar and Colloidal Oatmeal Bars today...I love the toasty color and smoky scent of it so much!


----------



## BlackDog

earlene said:


> An ocular migraine just started, so I may not be soaping today.  The dancing lights are quite entertaining but interfere with reading and anything that involves visual focus.  Today they look like a cross between this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only they are constantly moving.
> 
> Yesterday I made soap testing some micas.  Some I had not yet used and some I had.  I wanted to get some greens, but had to mix my own since I don't have one yet.  I do believe I ordered a green from Steph's Micas & More, but that order doesn't start shipping until the 20th, so in the mean time I thought I'd see what I can do with what I've got on hand.  I wanted to cut today, but until this dancing light show goes away, I guess I'll just be resting.  It's been quite awhile since I've had one, so I don't have any idea how long it's going to last.



I get these occasionally too; luckily not while soaping so far, knock wood. Excedrine and a caffeinated beverage usually does the trick for me.


----------



## earlene

BlackDog said:


> I get these occasionally too; luckily not while soaping so far, knock wood. Excedrine and a caffeinated beverage usually does the trick for me.



Which Excedrin do you take?  I will look for it.  I did not used to get an actual headache with the Ocular Migraine, which was pretty nice, but just an odd feeling afterward. My eye doc told me some people don't get the pain, so I was hoping it would remain so.  However, it morphed into a HA yesterday and the couple of times before that so I have started taking plain acetaminophen for the pain as that's all I have on hand.  I knew about the caffeine, but since I tend to drink very strong black tea (iced) I'm pretty sure I have that covered.  Perhaps it would be worse if I had not been drinking tea.  Anyway it's mostly gone today except for a slight shadow of an odd feeling in my head behind my eyes.

~ ~ ~

Soapy stuff:   Last night I cut 2 small loaves of soap (mica color testing) & let them dry a bit during the night.  This morning I cleaned them up a bit & they continue to dry under a fan.   I have another long loaf to cut today, the one wherein I was attempting some greens with mixtures of colors I have on hand.  On the surface I see some green, but not what I was going for, so I wonder what the inside will bring.

I also went shopping for freezer paper yesterday once my eyes were more normal.  Finding FP in this tiny town where I live is like a scavenger hunt, but find it I did.  Hubby asked me what I needed it for and I told him I was making a slab mold in a boot box.  He said 'What size do you need?  I'll build one for you.'  I never thought to ask him.  Of course he doesn't have time because he works 10-12 hour days  for the next 3 days and I want to get this done before his next days off.  Still, it will come in handy if he does build one for me.

I have the entire day today to work on my mosaic soap, so that's my plan for today, armed with my freezer paper and a boot box.


----------



## ca_soap

Starting the day with 22lb batch of pine tar in the cooker, now on to smaller batches.


----------



## jules92207

I mixed several blends this morning to make my 2nd attempt at my blend swap soap today. I keep debating on which one to use.

Also last weekend I made my comparable batches with Fannie & Flo's lard and tallow samples and had a bit of each left over so last night I made homemade tortillas for the first time ever, delicious!


----------



## earlene

jules92207 said:


> I mixed several blends this morning to make my 2nd attempt at my blend swap soap today. I keep debating on which one to use.
> 
> Also last weekend I made my comparable batches with Fannie & Flo's lard and tallow samples and had a bit of each left over so last night I made homemade tortillas for the first time ever, delicious!



Cool! When I was in my 20's my boy friend's mother taught me to make tortillas, tamales, menudo, refried beans the 'right way' and a variety of wonderful Mexican dishes.  Lard was a staple, of course.  She wouldn't cook without it. 

I decided to walk downtown to the Farmer's Market and Father's Day Weekend Festival.  Besides the usual farmer's market vendors, there were also lots of  other artisan boothes, 3 of which were selling soap, one selling sheep's wool from her own sheep.   I talked to her about roving and she said she will bring some next time.  I am so thrilled!  I told her I felt soap and we talked about that for awhile.  Then I stopped at each of the soaper's boothes, but when I started sniffing the fragranced soaps I began to realize my head and stomach weren't handling it very well.  I had to walk away.  I told them why & they understood, especially the one who also gets ocular migraines.  I wonder if there are certain fragrances I need to stay away from?  Or it could simply be because I am not fully recovered from yesterday.

I bought a loaf of bread and some fresh honey from a local bee keeper's wife.  Time for lunch!  Then I'll get back to soaping.


----------



## BlackDog

earlene said:


> Which Excedrin do you take?  I will look for it.  I did not used to get an actual headache with the Ocular Migraine, which was pretty nice, but just an odd feeling afterward. My eye doc told me some people don't get the pain, so I was hoping it would remain so.  However, it morphed into a HA yesterday and the couple of times before that so I have started taking plain acetaminophen for the pain as that's all I have on hand.  I knew about the caffeine, but since I tend to drink very strong black tea (iced) I'm pretty sure I have that covered.  Perhaps it would be worse if I had not been drinking tea.  Anyway it's mostly gone today except for a slight shadow of an odd feeling in my head behind my eyes.



I think it's excedrin extra strength. It's in a green bottle with a white label. My bottle is at the office or I would check!

Even black tea is only like half the caffeine of coffee, so you might consider keeping some caffeinated soda or something on hand.


----------



## TeresaT

I made avocado puree soap.  I'm getting ready to clean up some bars of soap and wrap and label them.  Then I think I'm going to go to bed.  I've got a dull headache that's been bugging me all day.  I've taken Tylenol but it's not doing any good.  Neither is the coffee.  Perhaps too much coffee?  I dunno.


----------



## doriettefarm

I got to experiment with something completely new & different today.  I've been wanting to try it for at least a year now . . . I actually remember having an inspiration last summer during tomato season.  So I guess things have come full circle and just this week I got my hands on some soap dough from Sorcery Soap!  I've been having a blast just kneading the dough and smooshing it into different shapes like modeling clay.  I also picked up a fondant roller, some cutters and sculpting tools so I could experiment this weekend.  Let's just say I'm gonna need ALOT more practice before I'm sculpting any magical creatures!


----------



## earlene

BlackDog said:


> I think it's excedrin extra strength. It's in a green bottle with a white label. My bottle is at the office or I would check!
> 
> Even black tea is only like half the caffeine of coffee, so you might consider keeping some caffeinated soda or something on hand.



Thank you; I will look for it next time I am in a store.  I don't drink soda.  And I don't drink coffee.  But I can make very strong tea.  Truly I can.


----------



## Sagebrush

I haven't done any soapy things today, but I've been so busy doing soapy things that I haven't posted on the forum in a few weeks! I've been alternating two different markets on Sundays, trying to keep up popular soap stock, made a bunch of sagebrush smudge sticks (because people kept asking for them), have been making bath bombs every couple of weeks, found a local paper company to use for my packaging so I can transfer out of the paper I'm using, made a new mold for lotion bars. SO busy!!!


----------



## MySoapyHeart

earlene said:


> Thank you; I will look for it next time I am in a store.  I don't drink soda.  And I don't drink coffee.  But I can make very strong tea.  Truly I can.



Mmmm, I drink coffee sometimes, but I am more of a tea drinker. Love the stuff. With milk, without milk. But no sugar please. Sometimes I feel I should have been born in England, instead of Norway. And I like my tea STRONG. 

People don`t get it_. _They really don`t.

Them:_ Uhm, seriously, you forgot to take out you teabag. The tea is almost black now... 

_Me:_ Oh dear! ALMOST black? Well, let us leave it in there for just a smidgen bit more, untill it *is *black.

_Them:* *_* 
*


----------



## MySoapyHeart

SageontheMountain said:


> I haven't done any soapy things today, but I've been so busy doing soapy things that I haven't posted on the forum in a few weeks! I've been alternating two different markets on Sundays, trying to keep up popular soap stock, made a bunch of *sagebrush smudge sticks* (because people kept asking for them), have been making bath bombs every couple of weeks, found a local paper company to use for my packaging so I can transfer out of the paper I'm using, made a new mold for lotion bars. SO busy!!!



Say _that _three times fast, lol : D

But seriously, what is that? Sounds intrigueing, but have no idea what it is.


----------



## earlene

*There is a snail in my Egg Yolk Soap*

Do you have a lot of sage, sageonthemountain?  I guess you must, given your moniker.  

I entered my June SMF Mosaic Soap Challenge soap today, after unmolding, cutting. cleaning & photographing it.  Right out of the mold, it didn't look like much, but I am happy with the look of the cut soaps.  It was a 10" x 14" by 2" slab, so it's a lot of soap.  I also posted it to Facebook so my family can see it since it is in honor of my Dad.

One of my brothers wants lava type soap, so I need to fix my stick blender.  Just at the end of using it yesterday, it began to make an odd noise.  After cleaning it, I noticed the rubber/plastic/whatever-it's-made-of piece under the blade (attached to the long arm blade) had come loose.  I am thinking I will try using gorilla glue and see it that will hold.  If not, I'll have to try and find a replacement arm.  I once looked into getting a replacement arm 'just in case' and did not.  Now when I want one, I can't find one.  Kitchenaid's website was down when I looked last night, but I haven't checked today.  Anyway, I think I'll make him some Borax soap instead of lava soap.  Or I could buy some pomace and make lava type soap.  But not today.  Need to work on fixing the SB.  Said brother is a blacksmith, so he needs some powerful cleaning.  He says sometimes it take him all week long to get his hands clean, then he goes out and blacksmiths again.

Here is an Egg Yolk Soap I made a few days ago and didn't post a picture of because some of it was going into the mosaic soap.  I was testing colorants and mixing my own greens, as I still don't have a green mica.  I think one is on order and to be delivered soon.  No, I just checked.  I didn't order any.  I better get on that.  Oh, BTW, if you look closely you will see a snail in the Egg Yolk Soap!






Here, this might help:


----------



## handavaka

Taking a few pics of some soaps that I keep stocked up for my household and also for sale. I often get asked which ones are my personal favorites, and these three are high on my list. From Left to Right: "California" Fresh Organic Carrot Juice, Carrot Seed Oil and Shea, "Hemp Luxe" Hemp Seed Oil, Carrot Seed Oil, Primrose, Sea Buckthorn, Shea, and "Oatmeal, Coconut Milk, & Honey" Colloidal Oatmeal, Honey, Beeswax, Shea


----------



## TeresaT

I like your salamander stamp, handavaka.  Where did you get it?


----------



## Dahila

Packed some soaps, and started to make table cover for Canada's day


----------



## AustinStraight

I made a little batch of salt bars just to use up the last of my coconut oil before ordering more, and wow, what a disaster... I used Fresh Brewed Coffee by WSP, and first of all, it turned it into mashed potatoes in 2 minutes, then the scent morphed from gas station coffee (not sure why I even used it in the first place) to cinnamon & play dough, and then a huge amount of oil leaked out of the bars.  Now I'm left with greyish-brown lumps of what looks like frozen applesauce (grainy, grainy, grainy!), covered with grease... and since they're salt bars, I don't think I'll even try to rebatch them.  Into the trash


----------



## earlene

earlene said:


> I need to fix my stick blender - the rubber/plastic/whatever-it's-made-of piece under the blade (attached to the long arm blade) had come loose.  I am thinking I will try using gorilla glue and see it that will hold.  If not, I'll have to try and find a replacement arm.  I once looked into getting a replacement arm 'just in case' and did not.  Now when I want one, I can't find one.  Kitchenaid's website was down when I looked last night, but I haven't checked today.



Last night I used gorilla glue to fix my SB and it seems to be holding nicely. I tested it in just boiled water & it's holding.  But it seems to have discolored the water somewhat.  However, as it's not necessarily done curing I will give it another few hours and test it again.

In the meantime, I tried to find a replacement rod (blending arm, or whatever name this part is called) at the Kitchenaid website and couldn't find one.  So I contacted them via chat & the CSR recommended a part that is 2 inches longer and twice as expensive as I expected.  It also does not look like the connection end is the right fit, so I decided to buy a whole new/used one from eBay for less than a new replacement rod.  The one from eBay is the exact same model and has all the original parts, plus the owners manual.  It looks like it is in better condition than mine, so for the price it is a bargain.  We used ours in the restaurant, so it got a lot of use before it became my soaping tool.  I am happy with my purchase and it is supposed to arrive by Saturday, so not too long to wait.


----------



## Consuela

AustinStraight said:


> I made a little batch of salt bars...............it turned it into mashed potatoes in 2 minutes...............and then a huge amount of oil leaked out of the bars.



THIS!

This happened to me the other day too! It obviously was NOT a day for me to be soaping....though I discovered my problem... I shorted my recipe by about 1000 grams.

And the worst part, is that I was doing two batches back to back - so I lost double the amount.... by the time I realized what was going on I was already crying, and cursing my head off. You know. Pregnancy hormones and all that. LOL.

Anyway. Figured it out. Fixed myself and managed a third batch properly....only to remove from the mold too soon (I almost always cut salt bars within the hour) but this time they weren't ready...so it started to lose its shape and turn into a pile of mush. I jammed it back into the mold and now have some funny off-shaped bars..

Whatever.

They smell good. And they'll work good. 

I agree though - I don't even try to salvage salt bars... I'm not even sure you CAN.


----------



## penelopejane

TeresaT said:


> I like your salamander stamp, handavaka.  Where did you get it?



It's a gecko:


----------



## Arimara

I just tested out one of the castiles I made with 95% NaOH and 5% KOH. It lathers like a dream but I think it could definitely benefit from a longer cure. Now I have to try the one I made with avocado oil. It may feel a touch nicer but be in the same category.

Correction- the avocado oil soaps does feel 10x better than the olive oil one. I may have to do this over though.


----------



## TeresaT

penelopejane said:


> It's a gecko:



I thought of that after I posted.  I figured if it was a gecko, she'd let me know.  Thanks.  I'm still wondering where the little varmint came from, though.  It's adorable with a capital AWWW!!!


----------



## handavaka

TeresaT said:


> I like your salamander stamp, handavaka.  Where did you get it?



Hi, TeresaT! Thank you so much! I drew it out (typical lizard), and sent it to Soap Impressions.  The stamp is very well made, and makes deep, clean impressions.


----------



## apples

Cut a lavender soap (been anticipating for the first cut as usual! Its so soft I had to leave it in the mold for 2 days), happy with the color.

Harvested aloe Vera for the next soap from mum's (going to do that till my aloe plant grows back a bit!) Prepared and froze the aloe gel, now thinking of the soap design...drawing the swirls in my notes etc. Just can't make up my mind...thinking grass-look...


----------



## amd

I wish that the mobile app would let me give likes! So many things I'm reading that make me happy as I catch up on my forum reading 

Thanks all for the congrats. We joke that it's been 20 years in the making but I can quit stalking him now. It will still be a long road until the actual wedding because we're blending families and want to do what's right for the kiddos. And we need to find a bigger house (preferably one with 3 kitchens but we might be dreaming a tad bit) and I have this weird rule about no living together until we're married. So right now we are just enjoying this next part of our relationship.

Soapy news... Had a terrible show with no sales. Had another show with very low sales (but any time I put soap into people's hands I'm happy). I have the monthly farmer's market on the 2nd and then I have no shows until Aug 6th. Looking forward to getting back to some fun soaping because all I've been doing lately is restocks to keep the store going.

I'm going to take a stab at cupcakes, the stripy heart swirl, and an ocean pattern.


----------



## apples

Had the same thought about the "like" function in mobile app. If I really wanna "like" though I'll have to select the comment and open in browser, like now.

Soapy stuff, made aloe soap with cocoa butter and peppermint eo, I'm so getting fat by just smelling that! Molded at thin trace as I wanted to mix-swirl the layers of 3 colours. As usual, always worrying when I do that...I've had oils pooling on top when I mistaken a false trace for thin trace, poured at false trace. I was like "what can I do now that it's already in the mold all swirled? Leave it. It will turn out OK when I look at it again tomorrow." Left it on the kitchen counter.

Then I was like "Hey, is it gelling or not? What if..." geez...I can't help it.


----------



## TBandCW

Got to use my new acrylic soap planer/beveler!  It's awesome!  What's even nicer is my daughter-in-law is now trimming my soap for me and loves it too!


----------



## earlene

Okay, I've been postponing soaping for a few days because of the SB issue.  I tested it again after an additional 24 hours set up time, just in case getting it wet too soon would have done the gorilla glue any harm (which I doubt since wetness helps GG set up) and it seems to be just fine, even though the bond is rather ugly.

But today I plan to experiment with making spinning bath bombs.  I got the ingredients out last night in prep for doing that today.  I'll re-watch the video that *Spunky* shared with me as this one looks like it does a good demonstration of how to make a bath bomb that will spin:  

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8efu1sjxr7E&index=2&list=PLz649mKx_Z4yKo7YvIesn6NvaPqUrVJPi[/ame]

I'll need to test one in my kitchen sink as I don't really want to fill the whirlpool tub and use up all of our hot water just for a test.


----------



## Sagebrush

MySoapyHeart said:


> Say _that _three times fast, lol : D
> 
> But seriously, what is that? Sounds intrigueing, but have no idea what it is.




Ha ha! I never thought of it as a tongue twister before!  Smudge sticks are like incense that people use  to air out their house and/or clear out the bad vibes when they get a new house.


----------



## Sagebrush

"





earlene said:


> Do you have a lot of sage, sageonthemountain?  I guess you must, given your moniker.  "
> 
> Earlene, I have less sage than I'd like to admit! I mostly harvest wild sage, but I'm growing a couple domesticated sage plants right now that are faring pretty well


----------



## thursday48

The DH and I are currently making a wooden soap mold, I'd be done already if he'd put down his phone and finish cutting the wood . I'm not allowed to play with the handsaw because apparently I concern him when I do, though it maybe because I call it playing with the handsaw.


----------



## earlene

I made several bath bomb embeds, but then when I went to make the bath bombs themselves I made so few that I didn't want to waste one testing it in the kitchen sink (for spinning).  So I will wrap them to bring along on my trip to San Antonio & let the first test happen when we actually use them in a tub.  I need to purchase more citric acid before I can make more.

My new/used KitchenAid stick blender came yesterday, a day earlier than expected.  I looks brand new, like it's never been used at all.  The motor sounds smoother and quieter than the one I've been using all this time (same exact model), but I am continuing to use the old motor portion for as long as it holds up.  It's nice to have the other attachments and the owner's manual, and of course the whole purpose of this purchase: the replacement blending rod.  

Anyway, so I made soap late last night after Hubby went to bed.  I used lard for the first time and tried my hand at a ribbon pour.  I think I need to re-watch that video regarding what the best consistency is for the soap batter to get the best results.  I think I may have poured with too light a trace.  It is still warm in the oven; I just checked on it when I woke up.  It's a Borax soap for my blacksmithy brother.  I made borax soap once last year and thought it did a pretty nice job of making a very white soap that felt really good as a hand cleaner.  One problem I had with it was that it was a bit crumbly when I cut it.  So I want to cut this soon, I think.  I used two one-pound molds, pouring differently into each to see what kinds of color pattern variations I might obtain.  However, I think the color choices were too limited to produce much pattern and as I said, my batter was too thin when I poured, making it blend more than I wanted.  Still I think it may be pretty enough anyway.  We will see when I cut it.

In the meantime, I have a few things to order, including more citric acid.  The little amount available at the grocery store just doesn't seem like enough.  Plus I want to order powered pumice and a couple other things.


----------



## AustinStraight

Consuela said:


> THIS!
> 
> Anyway. Figured it out. Fixed myself and managed a third batch properly....only to remove from the mold too soon (I almost always cut salt bars within the hour) but this time they weren't ready...so it started to lose its shape and turn into a pile of mush. I jammed it back into the mold and now have some funny off-shaped bars..
> 
> Whatever.
> 
> They smell good. And they'll work good.
> 
> I agree though - I don't even try to salvage salt bars... I'm not even sure you CAN.



Oh no!!  I got a couple 6-cavity 4-ounce Freshware molds off Amazon for salt soap and my life is honestly changed for the better!  Cutting salt bars is just too much of a pain for me, sometimes it's worth it for in-the-mold swirls that you can't do with a cavity mold, but I can never find that "goldilocks zone" to cut where they don't crumble into dust or get dented by my fingers and ruined.  

And yeah, I tried to rebatch salt bars once... once.


----------



## artemis

I've been soaping about one batch every two days. Just playing around with new ingedients/scents/colors. I'm glad for my little 1lb mold or I would be overwhelmed with soap bars!


----------



## earlene

Very nice looking bars, *Artemis*.  I am particularly drawn to the blue & white bars in the foreground.

` ` ` `

My soapy stuff today (interspersed with two naps!): 

Unmolded & cut my 2 1-pound molds of Borax soap.  They look so pretty.  Like marble.  I used alkanet root and madder root and TD for colorants, but what I see is grey and white marble.  I'll post photos later.  I took a few photos, but haven't uploaded to computer yet, but I know they'll look even prettier once cleaned up a bit more.

Did a little shopping on the lookout for soaping-useful supplies at WalMart and found the green silicone 'herb starters' with lid for only $3.00.  I bought the only one they had left on clearance.   Such a bargain.  I love these things because of the lid.





Carried some soaps downstairs to clean up so I can package them, then promptly took a nap.  Not much clean up done so far today & it's after 9 pm now.  Guess I'll be up most of the night after two naps in one day!

Opened my Micas & More delivery.  Lots more micas to test out!

I want to do a batch of confetti soap for the fun of it.  I've never actually made confetti soap before.  I always just do a complete melt-down when I rebatch, so this will be interesting.  Design-wise I am not sure where I want to go with it yet.  I'm thinking something off set, not squared and uniform in design.  Maybe I'll work on that tonight since I expect I'll be awake for several more hours.


----------



## artemis

Thank you, earline. That's my first mica. I am trying to learn how much to use. I tend to be a little heavy handed... Do you use Borax soap for house hold cleaning?


----------



## earlene

No, I made it for use as hand soap.  I first made it for my son, who tends to get pretty dirty when he does yard work.  And one of my brothers is a blacksmith and from what I have read at a blacksmithing forum, borax works extremely well to get the coal and whatnot that gets into the hands of smithies.  He asked for lava-type soap, but I don't have any pumice yet, so thought I'd make some more borax soap in the meantime.  It makes for a very softening feeling type of soap, too.


----------



## niclycha

I cleaned out my Walmart of those too a couple months ago, for 3 dollars too. I think I got 5 or 6 of them lol


----------



## artemis

earlene said:


> No, I made it for use as hand soap.  I first made it for my son, who tends to get pretty dirty when he does yard work.  And one of my brothers is a blacksmith and from what I have read at a blacksmithing forum, borax works extremely well to get the coal and whatnot that gets into the hands of smithies.  He asked for lava-type soap, but I don't have any pumice yet, so thought I'd make some more borax soap in the meantime.  It makes for a very softening feeling type of soap, too.



How much Borax do you use? If you don't mind me asking.  My dad is a mechanic and his hands are so greasy at the end of the day. My last "mechanics soap," I used cornmeal and we're pretty happy with that for scrubbiness.


----------



## earlene

Today's soapy thing:

Sorting my colorants & moving them to a bigger plastic carry-all container.  And still I have more coming!  Adding labels to the tops of jars so I can see what they are without having to lift everyone of them out first.

Cleaning up some soaps so I can use my new packaging set up: heat gun, impulse sealer & smell-through shrink wrap.  Also adding labels and ingredient list.  

Choose soaps & soap dishes for nephew's wedding present.  Then I need to go pick out some towels and wash cloths to include in the package. I hope to mail that out in the next day or so.

Put in an order for a few supplies I keep putting off ordering for lack of enough to warrant the shipping.  Hopefully I can get to this today.

Test some of my new micas from Steph's Micas & More.  This time I will do the ribbon pour at light trace and see if I can get that wooden look that newbie got in her tutorial thread.  I love the look of that.  With some neutral colors, I think it would go over very well for the men in my family (and there are a lot of them.)

Vote for only 3 soaps in the June Challenge.  What a hard decision! 

Oh my goodness, this heat sealing deal is more time consuming than I realized.  Well I guess I'll get better at it once I've done this a bunch of times, but right now I'm going so dang slow!  Time for another break.  I'm really glad I wasn't planning on doing a whole lot of these today.


----------



## earlene

artemis said:


> How much Borax do you use? If you don't mind me asking.  My dad is a mechanic and his hands are so greasy at the end of the day. My last "mechanics soap," I used cornmeal and we're pretty happy with that for scrubbiness.



The recipe I use, calls for 2.2 ounces of dissolved Borax, using some of the water taken from the total water for the recipe.  It's a 2 pounds of total oils recipe.  I don't remember where I found it, but I think it was in one of the soaping books I borrowed from my local library when I first started soaping.  Or it could have been something I found online.  I am just not sure.  I know for sure I changed the oils in the original recipe because when I started I did not have certain oils and just used what I had on hand.  But I kept the total oils the same and the amount of borax the same.  Of course I always run any change through a lye calculator.

Anyway, the dissolved borax gets mixed anytime you want to mix it in.  I put it in with the oils while they were still warm just to make sure it did not fall out of solution. 

Here's are 2 pictures of what they look like this time.









This is from 2 different molds and I was trying for a ribbon pour, but poured too thin so the colors kind of melded together.   Next time I'll do it differently.  But I really like the marbled look of the rectangular soaps.  The majority of the white ended up in that part of the pour and none of pinkish tinged madder root powder color that is visible in the other square soaps on the right.

How much cornmeal do you add when you make your mechanics soap?


----------



## artemis

earlene said:


> The recipe I use, calls for 2.2 ounces of dissolved Borax, using some of the water taken from the total water for the recipe.  It's a 2 pounds of total oils recipe.  I don't remember where I found it, but I think it was in one of the soaping books I borrowed from my local library when I first started soaping.  Or it could have been something I found online.  I am just not sure.  I know for sure I changed the oils in the original recipe because when I started I did not have certain oils and just used what I had on hand.  But I kept the total oils the same and the amount of borax the same.  Of course I always run any change through a lye calculator.
> 
> How much cornmeal do you add when you make your mechanics soap?



Thank you! More experiments are clearly in my future! I love the black and white. It looks very stormy. 

I made my last batch of mechanic's soap in a 1lb mold and I think I used a couple tablespoons of the cornmeal. Since I was only keeping it for at home, I don't think I was very precise with the cornmeal. And I was only about 6 months into soaping when I made it, so I wasn't keeping super precise records, either.  Cornmeal and fine citrus peel are the only scrubbies I've tried so far.


----------



## BlackDog

I celebrated my one-year soap-iversary!  5 days late, lol.  It was the 21st but I didn't realize it until today.

To mark the occasion, I busted out the first bar of the castille I made back in December.  It took a while to get a lather worked up and I got a slight bit of stringy-ness, but oooh that puppy felt great on my face.  Looking forward to a few more months' cure!

I my two-part celebration also consisted of an ice cold bottle of hard cider because ****, it is like 100 degrees out. Happy soap-iversary to me!


----------



## amd

Today's soapy adventures included unmolding and cutting my attempt at the heart swirl. It is a beautiful failure. I scored some silicone baking trays from my future mother in law - pumpkin and rose designs. Thinking these would be great for some salt bars.


----------



## Cindy2428

Happy Anniversary BlackDog! Earlene, I was tired just reading your post - you go girl I can only claim more FO shopping - I already had all of Nurture's FO's and now she comes up with 60 more...


----------



## Arimara

Took a shower with a tester. That should count :mrgreen:


----------



## apples

Been browsing internet and soap pictures the whole day on google, Pinterest and smf, calculating cost, planning new soaps, eyes getting tired and hubby complaining as usual whenever I do that. He just can't bear me in front of the computer totally absorbed and ignoring his presence but hey, there's work to be done. Guess that's it for today then, do it again tomorrow when he's off to work


----------



## artemis

You know you've been making too much soap when you have weird dreams about your (deceased) grandmother visiting, but someone put all the over-sized bars of soap in the shower and you know they are going to be way to big for her hands. But the thing that sticks with you afterward is what the soap looked like...


----------



## niclycha

I signed up for Great cakes soap challenge. I have been wanting to do this one ever since I found Soapish's video on YouTube. Can't wait to start this one.


----------



## earlene

Sounds like fun, *niclycha*! I just realized today that I probably won't be able to participate in another challenge here at SMF for at least 2 months.  Not unless I can do whatever July offers early in the month.  

My husband & I are taking granddaughter to New York then end of July, but I'll be spending some time in San Antonio beforehand as well as afterward.  Then from Texas I'll be driving to Seattle to meet Hubby, then we will be flying to Alaska.  After Alaska we will be visiting family in Washington, then driving along the northern states on our way home, so I won't have much opportunity to do any soaping for some time.

So I have to get as much in as possible in the next week or so!

I love my new Dual Lye Castile made with half Pomace OO & half regular OO (95%NaOH & 5%KOH).  I made it yesterday, and within 12 hours it was unmolded, cut & rock hard.  Amazing!

My ribbon pour attempts still are not producing the results I am aiming for, even though what I have cut still looks nice.  I have one more to cut, so it will be better I am sure.  I went through the same thing learning the Ghost Swirl technique (high & low water), so I expect it is just the learning curve.  But I want to perfect it before I run off the Texas.


----------



## earlene

Cut 18 bars of these soaps today/last night


----------



## mzimm

Well, this'll never happen again, so I had to document the evidence.
Normally I'm as precise as I can be, and would have weighed batter and container and all that up front to figure mold size etc etc.  Today I rebatched a bunch of old soaps and had the shreds going in the crockpot before I even thought about what mold to use. Let alone weigh anything.
So the plan all came together without a plan, lol!  As I said, that'll never happen again because in future I'll measure everything and still come up short ... or over...


----------



## penelopejane

mzimm said:


> Today I rebatched a bunch of old soaps and had the shreds


 Have you tried grating your left overs and making confetti soap get? With that blue it would have made a nice confetti soap I think.


----------



## mzimm

penelopejane said:


> Have you tried grating your left overs and making confetti soap get? With that blue it would have made a nice confetti soap I think.


Yes penelopejane, that was an option.  Some of my prettiest soaps have been confetti's from ugly originals, lol!  This one was mostly blue and teal soap, and I threw in some of the leftover tiles from my mosaic soap at the end of the rebatch, so they'd only melt a little bit.  I like the result, but I have to say that the overall effect is a lot like the industrial floor tiles that also look like ... rebatched soap.:?


----------



## Arimara

mzimm said:


> Yes penelopejane, that was an option.  Some of my prettiest soaps have been confetti's from ugly originals, lol!  This one was mostly blue and teal soap, and I threw in some of the leftover tiles from my mosaic soap at the end of the rebatch, so they'd only melt a little bit.  I like the result, but I have to say that the overall effect is a lot like the industrial floor tiles that also look like ... rebatched soap.:?
> 
> View attachment 21667



I rather like it, though I understand lighting and everything doesn't equate to actual appearance sometimes. Still, I like it.


----------



## earlene

mzimm said:


> I like the result, but I have to say that the overall effect is a lot like the industrial floor tiles that also look like ... rebatched soap.:?
> 
> View attachment 21667



They do look like the surface of some of those old linoleum floors, but I kind of like how they used to look.  I had a friend that I worked with who would shine her linoleum to a mirror-like sheen that was absolutely amazing for something that normally looks dull and lack-luster.

~ ~ ~ ~

My soapy stuff:

Today I made some tomato & buttermilk soap.  *Almost* had soap on a stick, but managed to get the molds filled in time.  I do hope I don't end up with too many air bubbles.  I've never made tomato soap before, but since I had to open a large can of tomato sauce (in preparation for soup, yes Soup, not soap), I thought I'd give it a try.  

Weighed & documented water loss of curing soaps.  

Trimmed the edges of some soaps.  

I still want to make confetti soap, so today I thought up a design I want to use.  Hoping to work on that one tomorrow after Hubby leaves for work.

Tonight we're going out to dinner because it's Hubby's birthday tomorrow, so I better go get ready.


----------



## dibbles

Making a beer soap has been on the list for a looooong time, and I did it this morning. I used BB Spiced Amber Ale, which isn't supposed to be an accelerator, and added 2 oz of reduced beer at very light trace. The batter got to plop stage so quickly - due to the FO or the beer, I don't know. I'm expecting air pockets and who knows what else when I cut it. Oh well, another item checked off of the soap bucket list.


----------



## earlene

I only have one more week to make soap before leaving home for a couple of months, so I am working on a recipe for soap to make today.


----------



## amd

As I am officially on a staycation vacation from now until July 21st... I updated my inventory lists and packed the items to go to the farmer's market tomorrow. On Tuesday everything that is left goes to the boutique for a month to see how we do there. I have compiled a list of soaps to restock, and soaps I want to make for fun. 

I have to add a confetti soap to my fun list. My tub of shavings from beveling is almost 4lbs! I'm kind of debating if I want to try this as a loaf or as confetti cupcakes... oh, heck, I have enough to do both! And yes... I am still mustering up my courage to tackle soap cupcakes. Still have to do the salt bars for the boys too. And adding 100% coconut soap for laundry to the list too. 

I tested out the Walmart soap I made as a demo for both of my soap classes. (GV shortening, coconut oil, olive oil, and castor oil) I have to say that I had forgotten how hard and nice this soap is for a starting soap (I made it once when I first started soaping, probably my fourth or fifth soap batch, used it and never made it again).

Other than soap, my vacation has lots of fun things - playing in my garden, building the cucumber and bean trellis, making 10 1lb soap molds for the next soap class, planning said class, taking my daughter to camp, cooking dinner for VBS for a week, a few days of one on one time with the teenager (he's been a bit neglected lately), a weekend getaway with le fiancée, and just enjoying not being at work


----------



## Sagebrush

Yesterday, I made my first three-color swirl soap. I've made plenty of two-color batches, but a regular customer suggested a mash-up of two of my bars. And I did ALL the soap dishes when I was finished! Also, I wasn't planning on unmolding yet, but this morning they came out of the molds like a dream.


----------



## Arimara

dibbles said:


> Making a beer soap has been on the list for a looooong time, and I did it this morning. I used BB Spiced Amber Ale, which isn't supposed to be an accelerator, and added 2 oz of reduced beer at very light trace. The batter got to plop stage so quickly - due to the FO or the beer, I don't know. I'm expecting air pockets and who knows what else when I cut it. Oh well, another item checked off of the soap bucket list.



I'd blame the beer. My first beer soap was unscented with a high amount of olive oil. That batch traced fast like a minute or under and it was medium trace.


----------



## niclycha

Lol mzimm , I was trying to figure out what it looked like and that's it. The floor tiles. Love the blues and teals


----------



## niclycha

Made me a oil masterbatching pot, with the kettle valve, from Soaping 101 video


----------



## mzimm

My 6 year old granddaughter Daisy comes to send the night with me about once a month.  Last time she came she swirled soap that I posted pics of.  This time (yesterday) we went to the beach and the NC Aquarium. On our way home as the sun dipped below the horizon leaving dark purple/gray clouds against a glowing peachy sky, she looked over to me and said we should make soap that looked like that.   When we were sleepily settling into bed last night and talking over the fun day she said, "Gramma, it was fun, but I wish we had time to make soap.  What kind of soap can we make next time?"  So I fired up the iPad and we browsed newbie's soap pictures until our eyes drooped and sleep took over.


----------



## jules92207

^^^that's adorable, and a perfect day if you ask me!


----------



## apples

Rebatched yesterday and it took some time and effort. As usual I told myself "no next time"...but when I cut the soap today, the satisfaction told me I will still make rebatch again. Guess that's what happened the last time I rebatched, and the time before and before...tired but contended


----------



## Arimara

Not quite soapy but I ordered some containers, caps and some supplies for making deodorant and  Irish's creamy soap. I am going to try it without the sodium lactate or tetrasodium EDTA as I cannot justify buying them at this moment.


----------



## TeresaT

Searched YouTube videos for an easy way to line molds, since I made a 2 foot long mold on Weds.  The inside measures 22.5" and I hate lining molds.  But buying a few boards and screws is cheaper than buying a ready-made mold, wooden or silicone.  Anyway, I came across this video and gave it a shot.  My origami skills need a little improvement; however, I like this method.  Once I've done it a few more times (I've only done it once!) I think I'll be lining molds quickly and easily.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oFvJzTk86IY[/ame]


----------



## maya

Today I have made rose geranium/geranium E.O. soap with Moroccan red clay, activated charcoal unscented, a very nice rosemary EO salt bar with cranberry seeds, and um, something else. 

I am also doing a few solid perfumes and a hopefully six or eight tinctures. <3


----------



## dibbles

maya said:


> Today I have made rose geranium/geranium E.O. soap with Moroccan red clay, activated charcoal unscented, a very nice rosemary EO salt bar with cranberry seeds, and um, something else.
> 
> I am also doing a few solid perfumes and a hopefully six or eight tinctures. <3



Maya, does the geranium EO stick well? I have some that I need to use up, but was afraid it would just fade as so many EOs tend to do.


----------



## TeresaT

I made a 4300 gram batch of Coconut Lime soap with goat milk and yogurt.  I did the "Clyde Slide" and I hope it turns out well.  If not, I'm going to have a lot of ugly bars of soap.

ETA:  photos of ugly oil slick.  I wrapped the mold in a towel and put it on a shelf in the curing room.  Then realized it's 85 degrees and humid out, there's milk and yogurt in that soap.  It probably doesn't need to be wrapped up.  Too late.  The towel is covered in oil (I'm NEVER going to get that out!!) and there is a huge oil slick on the top.  I'm going to call this my "Exxon Valdez" batch.  Dumb mistake on my part.  I hope the oil reabsorbs in the next few days.


----------



## earlene

Yesterday I made another tomato soap, with my goal being to have round red tomatoes and a touch of green at one side with a slight indent to indicate the stem area.  It sort of worked, but because I took so long with the design the batter thickened up before I pulled the tubes out and I had to push the setting up 'tomatoes' through the tubes with a spatula.  So the round 'tomatoes' didn't turn out so round after all. And somehow when I thought I was pouring green for the stem are, I must have picked up the wrong color, as that part didn't end up being green.  Anyway, I cut them today and if I don't tell anyone they are supposed to be tomatoes, no one will know the difference.

Today I made a 'Flowers in the Field' soap with shredded soap as the flowers.  I just got it in the oven at about 11 pm, so have to wait until tomorrow afternoon or evening (I hope) to see if it will turn out as planned.   It was my first confetti soap, and I have so much more soap shreds to use yet.  I may do another one tomorrow so that I can use up some more.


----------



## Viore

I made a batch of soap just for me. It's lemongrass mint scented with ground oatmeal, and I did an ITP swirl (I love those!). It's my first time using the 80% lard recipe, and I'm so anxious to try it out!


----------



## earlene

mzimm said:


> My 6 year old granddaughter Daisy comes to send the night with me about once a month.  Last time she came she swirled soap that I posted pics of.  This time (yesterday) we went to the beach and the NC Aquarium. On our way home as the sun dipped below the horizon leaving dark purple/gray clouds against a glowing peachy sky, she looked over to me and said we should make soap that looked like that.   When we were sleepily settling into bed last night and talking over the fun day she said, "Gramma, it was fun, but I wish we had time to make soap.  What kind of soap can we make next time?"  So I fired up the iPad and we browsed newbie's soap pictures until our eyes drooped and sleep took over.



What fun!  I can't wait to see what you two come up with next.



TeresaT said:


> Searched YouTube videos for an easy way to line molds, since I made a 2 foot long mold on Weds.  The inside measures 22.5" and I hate lining molds.  But buying a few boards and screws is cheaper than buying a ready-made mold, wooden or silicone.  Anyway, I came across this video and gave it a shot.  My origami skills need a little improvement; however, I like this method.  Once I've done it a few more times (I've only done it once!) I think I'll be lining molds quickly and easily.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oFvJzTk86IY



I like this one, too.  Very easy to follow.  



TeresaT said:


> I made a 4300 gram batch of Coconut Lime soap with goat milk and yogurt.  I did the "Clyde Slide" and I hope it turns out well.  If not, I'm going to have a lot of ugly bars of soap.
> 
> ETA:  photos of ugly oil slick.  I wrapped the mold in a towel and put it on a shelf in the curing room.  Then realized it's 85 degrees and humid out, there's milk and yogurt in that soap.  It probably doesn't need to be wrapped up.  Too late.  The towel is covered in oil (I'm NEVER going to get that out!!) and there is a huge oil slick on the top.  I'm going to call this my "Exxon Valdez" batch.  Dumb mistake on my part.  I hope the oil reabsorbs in the next few days.



Whoa!  Are you a mind reader?  You got a head start on the July challenge.  I sure hope your Valdez Slick soaks back in for you.

~ ~ ~

My soapy stuff.  

I have cut my Flowers in the Field confetti soap, and wasn't thrilled with the result.  It's not pretty as I envisioned, but I beveled the edges and it looks better.  Still, not my favorite looking soap. Maybe I'll like it better tomorrow.  I may try another confetti soap with a different look.  I also plan to just do a regular rebatch as that is much easier and the result is usually satisfying. 

I spent the day working on a design for my Pointillism soap, lining the box, picking out the colors, planning a slow moving recipe.  Boy was it slow moving!  After doing so many batches of [40% Lye Concentration] and the Dual Lye batches, this was like watching paint dry.  I thought I'd be done and everything cleaned up before Hubby got home from work, but I was still squirting soap  when he arrive and he asked what I was making.  "Soap".  Yeah, that's me, Mrs. Captain Obvious.  Anyway, when I told him it was the Pointillism technique, he was impressed.  I said, I know it's a weird name, but he said, no it's an art technique used by impressionists and went on to say how he always wondered how they did that.  So that was cool.

My pointillism soap ended up being half the size I intended because I decided to use some of it to do the Clyde Slide for the July challenge.  I did two small loaves  and all 3 soaps are in the oven now.

From the top, I like both Clyde Slides, which is good because in a week I leave for two months and won't be able to do any soap challenge activities again during this roadtrip.  I do expect I'll really want to do something soaping related so I'll have to think on how to prepare for that.


----------



## TeresaT

Thanks, Earlene.  I think the oil is reabsorbing slowly.  The slick doesn't look as big today as it did yesterday.  And it can't be due to evaporation.   I'll leave it where it is and hope I don't have to do a rebatch on it.  But, at what point is it too hard to cut?  I broke down and bought a Bud cutter because I was still making crappy cuts with the box cutter (although, they were much better than before).  I've concluded I'm just not a good cutter. It could be because my mold was much thinner than the cutter was and the log wiggled too much (even though I held on to it as best I could).   My silicon molds are about 2 x 2 x 11.   I'm going to do the first July challenge today.  I'm out of coconut oil, so I'll do a babasau substitute.  I cannot believe I am out of coconut oil!   On the positive side, I scored a free refrigerator for my garage.  I need to get a repairman out to see if it can be fixed (shouldn't be a problem) and then I can buy in bulk and use the fridge and freezer to store it.  As long as the repair is less than $200, I'm ahead of the game.  That was my maximum payment on a used refrigerator.  I also got a free 4 cu ft fridge that works great.  It's in my laundry room full of my FOs and EOs.  I've got some space in there for my 1# bottles of oils, too.  I got lucky this weekend.   

I'm looking forward to seeing your Pointillism soaps and your Clyde slide soaps.  I tried the Pointillism once and ended up with my Jackson Pollock soap.  It was supposed to be my May challenge soap.  Not what I was going for at all, but it turned out really nice (and smells awesome).  It's a Key Lime FO from Peak Candles.  It's one that is going to be on my "keepers" list.  Have a great vacation.


----------



## jules92207

I've done absolutely nothing all weekend. I have about 30 more soaps to make for my cousin's wedding in September and I just can't bring myself to soap. Yesterday I was putting away my Pyrex cups and lost my grip. When I tried to correct the tipping cups one exploded spraying glass everywhere. I've been kind of on high anxiety since then and don't think I should soap till I feel a little more secure with myself. 

Thank goodness I do not use those for soaping, can you imagine if there was soap batter/lye water in there?!


----------



## Dahila

Five hundred grams of Silky Face Moisturizer,  using Macadamia, silk, and Lotion Pro 165.  I screwed the previous one due my DH bothering me............ this one is very nice, no greasy fast absorbing, then used my soap planer to beautify some of the soaps


----------



## earlene

jules92207 said:


> I've done absolutely nothing all weekend. I have about 30 more soaps to make for my cousin's wedding in September and I just can't bring myself to soap. Yesterday I was putting away my Pyrex cups and lost my grip. When I tried to correct the tipping cups one exploded spraying glass everywhere. I've been kind of on high anxiety since then and don't think I should soap till I feel a little more secure with myself.
> 
> Thank goodness I do not use those for soaping, can you imagine if there was soap batter/lye water in there?!




*Jules*, I have days like that, when I am all butter-fingery.  If I stop after the first drop & break something event, I can usually avoid any others the rest of that day. But sometimes I don't stop and end up realizing too late that the first event was the warning to stop and relax and not do anything that would require fine motor skills.  It's annoying when that happens, but I agree that you are making the right choice to wait a bit until you are more relaxed and comfortable again.

~ ~ ~

My soapy stuff:

Last night's soaps are still too soft to unmold, so I moved them upstairs to sit in the room with two fans going.

Cleaned yesterday's soaping stuff so I could start a New & Old soap, a combo of rebatch & new soap to use up more of those soap scraps.  No plans to watch paint dry today, so I expect this one to set up pretty fast.  

Mixed a few micas with glycerine in squirt bottles today to see how it works that way instead of softening in oil first.  I have another dozen squirt bottles I got at Walmart the other day, so I plan to just keep a few on hand just for colorants.  I suppose I should use them up before leaving though as I can't be sure it's a good idea to let them sit for 2 months unused.  I didn't think of that when I mixed them. :think:

After that I plan to label and wrap a few soaps & start thinking of which ones to bring along as gifts.  I'll be seeing my eldest granddaughter when we are in New York, so I want to bring her & my great-granddaughter some nice soaps.  I sure hope I have something they will both like.  Maybe some bathbombs, too.


----------



## Viore

I cut the Lemongrass Mint soap! I'm in love with the swirls.


----------



## artemis

I made some plain old soap, with nothing added. Just oils, water & lye. I had been playing around with micas for the first time and I think I just needed something simple for a break.


----------



## Susie

I packaged all the soap I have been making.  If I can figure out how, I am going to post a pic of all the soaps.  I am standing on a stool to get high enough to get them all.


----------



## alexanderte

Set up a couple of IKEA shelfs that arrived today. They’re dedicated for curing. The metal is coated so it _should _ be safe, but I have a parchment paper (unsure what the English of “bakepapir” is) in between.

Also set up a shelf for storing the equipment and some household items.


----------



## amd

Made an attempt at an ocean landscape design yesterday. I cut it today and posted the video to my fb page. My first soapy video!


----------



## niclycha

@amd  cute soap, what's your Facebook, I want to see your video


----------



## amd

niclycha said:


> @amd  cute soap, what's your Facebook, I want to see your video


@niclycha thanks! It wasn't quite what I had planned. I should have let the brown layer setup just a few more minutes. I was just too impatient. My fb page is Facebook/amdsoap.


----------



## earlene

Yesterday I picked out several soaps for Hubby's brother, who flew out from California for a surprise visit.  It was truly a surprise.  Hubby spoke with him on his birthday (Hubby's b'day) 4 days earlier and had no inkling, then we walked into MIL's room at the nursing home and there he was!  MIL still does not believe we didn't know he was coming and just kept it a secret from her to surprise only her.   

I have been packaging and labeling soaps for a few days, a few at a time, so gathering up several to give away was easy.  I have yet to gather the ones to give to family I will be visiting on my roadtrip, let alone packing for the trip.  I want to make at least one or two more batches of soap before I leave because I want to enter something in the July SMF challenge AND I have some scraps I want to use up before I leave.  

After cutting my second batch of confetti soap, I was unhappy with it, so I put all the bars back in the mold and turned the oven on low again.  I'll be checking those today to see if it helped.


----------



## Misschief

For the first time in what feels like forever, I'm making soap! I'm waiting for the lye to cool so I can make my July challenge soap.


----------



## apples

Masterbatched oils today for the first time. I usually make different recipes each time but been making more soaps lately and thought I could save some time with masterbatch. Spilt quite a bit of olive oil...bad day...cleaned up and called the day.


----------



## TeresaT

I finally went to Big Lots @ lunch today and grabbed some coconut oil.  Scored four of them.  I would have gotten the other two, but "Tall Man" (my nic for a coworker) walked away and I couldn't reach them.   When he came back I was already checked out.  It was raining so he carried two gallons of coconut oil and a GIANT (36 rolls) pack of toilet paper to the car while I carried the other two gallons of coconut oil. I should be good for tp and coconut oil for at least a week.  Maybe two.


----------



## LisaAnne

I went to a local farmers market and talked to a young man who sold vegetables, eggs, loofas and soap. Had a wonderful talk with him. Bought two bars of his soap and ran home to try them. They were high coconut that bubbled up nicely and didn't dry my skin out at all. Was talking to him about high lard soap so when I was home 
I grabbed him a huge bar of soap from the mosaic challenge. Told him to hang on to it for a couple of months. First time I talked face to face with another soaper and thoroughly enjoyed it. Complimented his soap and he was very proud of it as he should have been. Also talked to a meat vendor and paid for some tallow that he will bring in 1 or 2 weeks so I can try my hand at rendering, he also will have elk and bison again. So that is a nice to have a vendor for tallow. Overall great soaping day for not making any.


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Made laundry butter today.  Tomorrow I do laundry!


----------



## earlene

I stayed up late last night and made another attempt at a Clyde Slide.  Although I think the soaps are pretty, it doesn't really look at all like a Clyde Slide.  
Wrapped & labeled more soap.  I really like this shrink wrapping method.  
Will do one more attempt at the challenge soap after Hubby goes to bed.  The oils are all ready awaiting the lye solution. We have house guests arriving tomorrow, and I am leaving for my roadtrip on Sunday, so this will be my last chance to get it done.


----------



## niclycha

Got some new micas in from Nurture Soap Supplies and OMG the sample scent they sent smells DELICIOUS 
it's called Island Ambrosia, so I made a Roll-on perfume with it!
Another FAVORITE scent from Nurture Soap, if you like coconutty  scents you'll love this one.


----------



## carlyjones

niclycha said:


> Got some new micas in from Nurture Soap Supplies and OMG the sample scent they sent smells DELICIOUS
> it's called Island Ambrosia, so I made a Roll-on perfume with it!
> Another FAVORITE scent from Nurture Soap, if you like coconutty  scents you'll love this one.




That sounds soo good


----------



## maya

dibbles said:


> Maya, does the geranium EO stick well? I have some that I need to use up, but was afraid it would just fade as so many EOs tend to do.



I find it does stick well. Try it, I think you'll like it! <3


----------



## kittensmom

Wrapping and labeling soap yesterday and today.    I hope to find time for a little cleaning


----------



## TeresaT

Going to try my second shot at this month's challenge based on these photos.  My scent is "Tuscan Patchouli" and I hunted for photos of Tuscany and patchouli to get my color inspiration.  I'm using indigo as the base color to get that murky cloudy sky look.


----------



## amd

Today I hope to get my masterbatching done and a confetti soap in the mold.


----------



## carlyjones

Soap picture taking  


And I cut this batch of facial soap!


----------



## jules92207

I mixed colors for my batches, went and bought lye, bought the jug of coconut oil from Big Lots I've heard a few people mention on the forum - thank you all!!!


----------



## Arimara

I attempted to try Irish's LGS recipe. I forgot the glycerin so in a way I failed. But since I used beer and the soap is still very nice, I'm not the least bit upset about it. I just hope it doesn't irritate my mom's skin.


----------



## TeresaT

I printed all of my recipes out with the fatty acid compositions and I'm going to compare them.  Since there is not much of a difference between the recipes (just a basic recipe of lard/olive oil/coconut oil and castor with a different "specialty" oil), I don't anticipate a large difference in the fatty acid profiles; however, I just want to compare them out of curiosity.  I've noticed that the profiles for olive and olive pomace are exactly the same.  So, I'm going to make a batch with olive and olive pomace as the "specialty oil" and then another plain batch substituting all of the olive oil with olive pomace.  I've got plenty of soaps around that have just the olive oil in them, so I don't need to make up another plain batch to compare it to.  I'm noticing that the pomace oil I have is greener and more olive smelling than the Costco brand olive oil.  So, I won't use any colorants or fragrances in the batches so I can see if the pomace oil scent comes through the cured soap.    I also have neem, rice bran, cherry kernel, meadowfoam, emu, jojoba, argan and apricot kernel oils to test out.  I also bought some stearic acid for kicks and giggles; it was only $3/lb.  The neem oil does not stink as bad as I thought it would.  It doesn't smell that great, but it isn't as bad as the neem EO I purchased a couple of years ago.  I had to throw that stuff out; it was bad enough to gag a maggot.    Off to compare my recipes.


----------



## MySoapyHeart

I did 2 soaprelated things today. 

Well, one was sortah soaprelated, it was to set up my instagram account where I show my soaps and soapy inspiration! (nature images, flowers, colors etc) and also snippets of what other stuff I might do. 

If you are on instagram and are on here and wish to follow, just pm me! It is an open account but, I thought I not post it openly on this forum for possibly spammers / bots to see ; P

The other soapy things was making 3 pounds of a Bastile soap. I just wanted to make a slightly bigger batch than the normal 2 pound one, because I want to cure this baby for a loooong time. 

Other Bastiles I have made in the past has been super lovely after just 6-8 weeks, so now I want to make more of it and keep it longer so it doesn`t get used up/given away so fast. Hubby loves Bastile on his hair too, and it works great for his dry scalp. He keeps his hair reeeeeally short (what he has left, lol, so it works great for him, he isn`t saving up hair to grow ponytails : P )

One thing happened though...
A green color really (_really_!!!!!!!) morphed on me, and became such a ugly brown color that reminded me of... Nope, I can`t even say it. 

I really hope that it either... 1) morphes back to the green I really wanted it to be, or 2) that it at _lest somehow _will work against the other colors of cream, green, red, purple, yellow. 

I used Nurtures Fairy Garden so wanted some fun but soft colors that weren`t "lego" colors. But that brown one... blech. But we`ll se. Maybe I`ll be surprized when I cut it. I dumped other colors on top to hide it as much as I could. 
And to top it off, I got a BIG box of it too._ yay_...


----------



## handavaka

I'm just about ready to make a cucumber soap using this cucumber juice slushy.....EEPS! Super excited! I'm using a trusted recipe of oils, but hoping the green of the cucumbers comes through. The scent??!! Oh, yeah, baby!! So great OOB...but we shall see how it holds up after its lye-lashing!


----------



## artemis

I played with some turmeric powder as a soap colorant, mixed into a little oil before adding. I feel like it has a mind of it's own. Last time, it came out a sort of tan color, this time it's much more orange. We'll see what it does as it ages.


----------



## TDS

Reducing Guinness for my dark ale soap.


----------



## earlene

Just a few minutes ago I put in an order for some soaping supplies to be delivered to my son's house where I am for one more week.  

Earlier today Granddaughter & I made Bath Bombs for her neice, my greatgranddaughter.  We will be wrapping & taking these with us on our New York roadtrip.

When packing for this trip, I included a partially used package of M&P base, some colorants & a few FO samples so we could do soap while here.  I also bought some lye at a TSC in Missouri on my way here because it occurred to me that I just don't want to go that long not making soap.  I still want to do another Clyde Slide for the SMF challenge.  I thought of ordering KOH too, but decided to just do with NaOH for now.

I lined a small cardboard box to be the loaf mold for the above. Not sure what day I will do the CP soap, but before Saturday I think.


----------



## handavaka

Today I cut, beveled and stamped my Cucumber and Hemp Seed Oil Soap.


----------



## amd

Working on making a couple 1lb loaf molds. I want to get back to  some recipe experimenting. Also doing some reading on laundry butter / soap.


----------



## artemis

I am trying to NOT do any soapy things today. We are prepping for an annual trip, and I really need to get the troops to pack more than just toys into their bags!


----------



## earlene

Cut yesterday's MP soap, not happy with the result. Melted it down & mixed in more colors and poured when it was cooler and I think that worked better. Trying again for a Clyde Slide.  Hoping, but not expecting.

I keep checking the front door for a UPS delivery due today.  Every time I open the door I think, 'Man it is hot here in San Antonio in July!'


----------



## queennikki

Working on rendering tallow for the first time and trying to make sure I don't mess it up.


----------



## CTAnton

I boiled some jewel weed in distilled water for a poison ivy soap.


----------



## chela1261

I soaped this morning and it overheated and cracked. First time ever since I started making cp soap.......the top is ruined and I could cry


----------



## galaxyMLP

chela1261 said:


> I soaped this morning and it overheated and cracked. First time ever since I started making cp soap.......the top is ruined and I could cry




Is it really bad? Sometimes it falls back down after gel phase and you don't even see it! 

Today I cleaned up 15 bars that had horrible ash on them. I hand washed each one. It's one of my best selling soaps so I needed to make sure it looked nice! It doesn't typically have ash on it but, this batch didn't want to gel (I poured it at too thin a trace) and it stayed soft for a week after unmolding and cutting. I stuck it back in the mold and reheated it at 200 F for 3 hours. It ended up a-ok except for the ash. They look good now and are drying.


----------



## jules92207

I am on the road on my first vacation in 8 years, we are driving to Seattle to visit family. I won't be doing any soaping till I get back but I was thinking about checking out Brambleberry's store front while I'm close to it.


----------



## earlene

jules92207 said:


> I am on the road on my first vacation in 8 years, we are driving to Seattle to visit family. I won't be doing any soaping till I get back but I was thinking about checking out Brambleberry's store front while I'm close to it.



Cool, where is it?  I should look it up.  Next month I'll be driving to the Pacific Northwest to meet my husband in Seattle where we will fly together to Alaska.  If there is time between visits with my family on the West Coast, visiting BB sounds like fun.

Oh, I see it is Otion at 301 W Holly St. in Bellingham, Washington according to this.


----------



## Viore

Today I cut my Sugarplum Smiles soap, getting ready for the holiday season early


----------



## earlene

I cut soap and made a car soap for my grandson using the trimmings from the bars just cut. (That was M&P)

Opened a package from Amazon.  I ordered a pizza cutter knife to use with my cardboard box soap mold.  When I ordered it, I thought of waiting until I return home, but decided it won't take up that much room in my car on this roadtrip.

Using an Amazon delivery box, I lined it with freezer paper for the pumice soap I plan to make for my brother tomorrow.  I was going to work on it today, but slept late so decided to wait another day.  But I need to get up earlier tomorrow to get it done before my granddaughter wakes up and while my son is still working.

Also it occurred to me that I don't have to CPOP here.  I can just put the soap mold outdoors for a few hours, I think or in the garage, which is probably even hotter than the backyard.  Anyway that's what I plan to do after I determine which seems best at the time.  I could also do this at home in the summertime, but had not given it any thought.


----------



## jules92207

earlene said:


> Cool, where is it?  I should look it up.  Next month I'll be driving to the Pacific Northwest to meet my husband in Seattle where we will fly together to Alaska.  If there is time between visits with my family on the West Coast, visiting BB sounds like fun.
> 
> Oh, I see it is Otion at 301 W Holly St. in Bellingham, Washington according to this.



Sweet! I can't wait!


----------



## earlene

I did the pumice soap for my brother.  I was busily pouring the Clyde Slide when I realized I had forgotten to add the pumice!  Dagnabbit!  Well I decided the soap for my brother was more important than one more attempt at the SMF challenge, so I added the pumice into the last bits of batter I had saved for the top and then swirled that into the already poured batter.  If any inkling of a Clyde Slice shows up when I cut that soap, I'll be extremely surprised.

Because it is so hot here, I put the soap out on my son's brick outdoor kitchen counter.  It's as good as CPOPing in an oven.  I'll cut it in the morning.

I also made a small 4-bar batch of pumice/Borax soap using trimmings from other soaps that I had brought along from home.  So it was a rebatch soap to which I added pumice & Borax.  Also for my brother.  I popped that one into the freezer so I could cut it today.  After cutting I tested it and am pretty happy with the result.  Not a pretty soap by any means, but bubbles and lathers very nicely and should have the abrasiveness my brother wants.  So when I do see him next month I'll have loads of soap for him to try out on his 'smithy' hands.  (Yes, of course I'll tell him they need more cure time, as well as labeling them with the date they were made.)

Granddaughter wants to see me cut my brother's pumice soap (the first one), so I promised to make sure she wakes up early so she can.  And we have more bath bombs to make, in addition to a shoe shopping trip tomorrow.  It's going to be a busy day!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

I actually made soap! First time in a while, but I made some salt bars with a lemongrass scent. Pictures will be in the gallery in due course, so no need for the angry mob [emoji39]


----------



## carlyjones

I tried my hand at Clyde sliding. I cut this guy this morning. I also spend a fair amount of time last night picking my dream fragrance collection.


----------



## carlyjones

Viore said:


> Today I cut my Sugarplum Smiles soap, getting ready for the holiday season early




Sugarplum smiles sounds like it smells amazing!!


----------



## earlene

carlyjones said:


> I tried my hand at Clyde sliding. I cut this guy this morning. I also spend a fair amount of time last night picking my dream fragrance collection.



Very nice, *carlyjones*.

My soapy stuff today (yesterday actually, but I haven't gone to sleep yet, so my mind feels no date change):

I cut the soap I made yesterday and as expected the Clyde Slide did not survive my need to add the pumice in after the pour (forgotten until the very end).  And the 40% lard soap smelled so strongly that it made my granddaughter and DIL feel sickish.  I don't like it much myself, but at least I was able to tolerate it and get it cut without difficulty.  The bars sat under a fan in my room all day and by evening, granddaughter was able to stay in the same room with them without the odor bothering her, so it seems as though the lard odor will diminish with time.  I did not add fragrance because I want to monitor how lard affects the soap's odor over time.

Tonight I trimmed them and I think they will work nicely for my brother.  I also trimmed the other 4 bars made from other soap trimmings (with pumice AND Borax as additives).  I probably have enough for another bar of soap now. :???:  Perhaps I'll melt it down and pour it into the car mold just to get rid of soap scraps.


----------



## amd

Friday I made two small test loaves in my freshly made 1lb molds. First was a mustache swirl using cannabis fo. Second was an experimental facial bar idea I have been playing with, modeled after my favorite face mask.

Saturday I taught my 3rd soap class. I only had 2 students and it was so fun! I cut my soap and the mustache swirl did not come through but it is still a nice swirl pattern so I am happy. My facial bar did not color as well as hoped (I used 2 different clays hoping to get 2 different colors but they morphed and bled together). Still a good chance to get a nice face soap even if its not pretty.

Today the plan is to make the boys salt bar as I STILL have not done it....


----------



## chela1261

galaxyMLP said:


> Is it really bad? Sometimes it falls back down after gel phase and you don't even see it!
> 
> Today I cleaned up 15 bars that had horrible ash on them. I hand washed each one. It's one of my best selling soaps so I needed to make sure it looked nice! It doesn't typically have ash on it but, this batch didn't want to gel (I poured it at too thin a trace) and it stayed soft for a week after unmolding and cutting. I stuck it back in the mold and reheated it at 200 F for 3 hours. It ended up a-ok except for the ash. They look good now and are drying.



It looked really bad at first but I think it came out pretty nice considering


----------



## chela1261

I made lavender soap and instead of using an eo I tried a fo. Hoping it works and stays as well as the eo


----------



## AKjulz

Labeled and shrink wrapped bunches of lip balm, stamped a ton of soap, and cut a couple of the batches I made yesterday.  Should have waited another day, but it's SO hard to wait!  The batches I made yesterday were sandalwood rose with a mantra swirl, sweet rhubarb with a zebra swirl, and 2 eucalyptus mint.  Anxious to cut the sweet rhubarb tomorrow!  Now I'm gonna felt some soap while relaxing in front of the TV.


----------



## TheDragonGirl

tried out my new mold and my new cutter with the clide slide!


----------



## amd

Made two new batches in the test molds. One is to see how much BlackBerry mint spritzer fo discolors and the other is to test the micas.


----------



## amd

Someday... I'll get the picture thing figured out...


----------



## earlene

We depart San Antonio in the morning, Tuesday, so both Sunday and Monday were prep days with a little soapyness fit in between.  More bath bombs made, and packaged.  I did a couple more an hour or so ago & left them to dry overnight.  I was up very late last night working on our reservations for this leg of the trip, making sure we would have a tub (to use the bath bombs) in most of the hotels where we will be staying.


----------



## amd

Finally got around to the boys' salt bars. First time using glycerin to disperse mica. I'm so excited to cut these. They looked just lovely pouring into the mold. (And now that they're done I remember why I swore off salt bars...) Used Ed Hardy FO on left and Barber Shop FO on right.


----------



## TwystedPryncess

I converted and addicted three men in my writing class into trying soap making. I am wearing the crown of Evil Conversion Goddess at the moment, and feeling pretty proud of myself.


----------



## Stacyspy

Yep... Got all set up last night so I could go out and make 4 batches of soap today. All that was left to do is pick colors and FOs. Annd.....I've got so much to choose from that I can't...lol...doesn't it figure?


----------



## TeresaT

CTAnton said:


> I boiled some jewel weed in distilled water for a poison ivy soap.



Where do you get your jewel weed?  I've got a neighbor that wants some jewel weed soap and I have no idea where to get it.  I read on line that fresh jewel weed makes better poison ivy relief but I'm not savaging in the woods for weeds for anyone.  Even if I do like them.  




TwystedPryncess said:


> I converted and addicted three men in my writing class into trying soap making. I am wearing the crown of Evil Conversion Goddess at the moment, and feeling pretty proud of myself.



   You go girl!! Wear that crown with pride!!


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Today I have spent a coupple of hours working on re-vamping a coupple of my labels. I have always labeled my soaps in one way or another so the recipients of my giftings could know exactly what they got from me, but now I have made them look more "professional". 

Even though I am not selling anything yet I _really _want to start thinking ahead, because I am sloooowly working towards my goal of getting my soaping officially approved by the government here in Norway (I think it is the equivalent of your food & drug admin. ?) so I can start to sell at markets etc.

It is a slooow process, but I wanna do it! My initial goal is that a year from now I will at least have gotten _some _progress in this matter! 
Well, it is my goal at least, it will take time and money. Ask me how I am doing in a year, *grin* : D


----------



## Steve85569

I worked on a lye calculator for a few hours. The spreadsheet is coming together ( for me). Even calcs the estimated properties. Matches real close to the recipes I've been using with another on line calculator.

 Now if I can find a vict er.. volunteer to test the interface.


----------



## Guspuppy

TeresaT said:


> Where do you get your jewel weed?  I've got a neighbor that wants some jewel weed soap and I have no idea where to get it.  I read on line that fresh jewel weed makes better poison ivy relief but I'm not savaging in the woods for weeds for anyone.  Even if I do like them.


Dunno about Tenn, but in PA jewel weed grows along creek banks and in ditches along the roads!


----------



## JuneP

Not making soap yet; but a helper and I did move an antique oak commode into the living room this week, and today moved a drawer full of dinner napkins out of the kitchen flat back cupboard and into the drawer of the commode, and put some of my soap bags and ties into the empty drawer and re-organized the right side of that cupboard that has a lot of my tools, melt and pour and some none oils bottles of things like sodium lactate, etc. Now it's not so crowded and I can actually see what I have in there. 

I also wrapped up four bars of soap that I'm doing a trade with a friend who asked me to trade. She's started making creams and lotions  but not soaps, so I will ship those out next time I go to town.

I'm starting to get my energy back after the car accident and surgery and my leg is letting me stand longer without my foot swelling any more, so I'm hoping that I'll be ready to stand long enough to make soap very soon. I'm still doing most of my gardening sitting down.  A couple of  ago I really noticed a big shift in my energy. U even went on a mini cooking binge and have about four dinner meal in the freezer. This healing is taking a long time, but it is progressing, so I can't complain. I'm just glad that at 76 and still healing, I'm still alive and looking forward to make soap soon!


----------



## Guspuppy

Does it count as a soapy thing if I was walking my dog at the park and saw a lady run past with a crazy shirt and immediately thought, "She has a Clyde Slide shirt on!" ??


----------



## carlyjones

amd said:


> Finally got around to the boys' salt bars. First time using glycerin to disperse mica. I'm so excited to cut these. They looked just lovely pouring into the mold. (And now that they're done I remember why I swore off salt bars...) Used Ed Hardy FO on left and Barber Shop FO on right.



I have a batch of barber shop scented soap that I have to rebatch. Boy did that FO not cooperate for me.


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Guspuppy said:


> Does it count as a soapy thing if I was walking my dog at the park and saw a lady run past with a crazy shirt and immediately thought, "She has a Clyde Slide shirt on!" ??




The jury is back from deliberation, they`ll allow it... : D


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Made this. Now freshly cut. 

Tried to make a _sortah kinda clyde slide_ but didn`t have enough of the lighter batter to make it. Will try do better next time, I winged it so no wonder it didn`t work out the way I hoped...

It isn`t that ugly, but all I see is an owl... *toot-toot*

PS. The top picture is more true to the color, the bottom one looks paler but isn`t IRL.


----------



## mx5inpenn

I placed an order with nurture for mica and a few fo samples in anticipation of making soap again soon!


----------



## TeresaT

Guspuppy said:


> Dunno about Tenn, but in PA jewel weed grows along creek banks and in ditches along the roads!



Thanks!!  I'll have to look for photos of jewel weed and see if I can find any along the back roads.  If so, I'll tell my neighbor to go pick some and bring it to me.  If he wants jewel weed soap badly enough, he'll scrounge for it.  (Yep.  I'm mean.)


----------



## reflection

i ordered lye for the first batch evah! and herbs & other supplies. still need more supplies before i can start, but i really want to just. make. soap.


----------



## dibbles

Sent a box off to Clean the World. A home for the fugly, faded fragrance, end pieces, scraps and trimmings. Yay!


----------



## shunt2011

Making 6 batches of soap. 2 batches of Lemon Verbena and Cracklin Birch done. Now what to make for the others.


----------



## amd

carlyjones said:


> I have a batch of barber shop scented soap that I have to rebatch. Boy did that FO not cooperate for me.



Oh! What happened? I noticed a few spots on mine where it possibly did not get mixed well, otherwise it was lovely to work with (as far as salt bars go).

As long as I was on a salt bar roll, I kicked out a batch of rose shaped and scented salt bars. The color has morphed a bit since this photo was taken. I adore them even though I am not a rose fan. Also did a batch of pumpkin salt bars... Holy acceleration! I used 50/50 puree and coconut milk and it was like slinging concrete. I did not take pics because they are horrid looking. They smell lovely though.


----------



## DeeAnna

I have men coming out of the woodwork lately to tell me how much they love Cracklin' Birch from Nature's Garden. I use it in a soap I make with beer as full replacement for water. Utterly surprised at this reaction. One fellow liked the sample bar I gave him awhile back that he asked me to make 10 bars for him. He got the soap a couple of days ago and must have taken some to work. He wrote today:

"...Based on the reactions from these tough guys, I am not the only one who loves the smell. Remind you, these are all middle aged guys, all former Navy and Submariners. They were checking those bars out like kids a new giant candy. Just made my day that they really seemed to enjoy this...."

Wow.


----------



## jules92207

DeeAnna said:


> I have men coming out of the woodwork lately to tell me how much they love Cracklin' Birch from Nature's Garden. I use it in a soap I make with beer as full replacement for water. Utterly surprised at this reaction. One fellow liked the sample bar I gave him awhile back that he asked me to make 10 bars for him. He got the soap a couple of days ago and must have taken some to work. He wrote today:
> 
> "...Based on the reactions from these tough guys, I am not the only one who loves the smell. Remind you, these are all middle aged guys, all former Navy and Submariners. They were checking those bars out like kids a new giant candy. Just made my day that they really seemed to enjoy this...."
> 
> Wow.



I'm so excited you posted this cause I was trying to figure out what to make this weekend and I have some cracklin birch and need more men scents. I think I'll make it this weekend. Thanks DeeAnna!


----------



## DeeAnna

If you haven't used it before, it's a strong scent. At first it may seem overly spicy -- almost peppery -- but it mellows out. The description of the scent at NG is not remotely close to how I (and others who wrote reviews) perceive the scent. To me, it has a spicy top note (cinnamon, cloves, nutmeg, cardamom) with an underlying base of warm wood and resin scents and maybe a touch of musk. Most people would perceive it as more of a masculine or fall scent, although I like the fragrance for myself.

There's been a learning curve on using this FO in products. I like to use it at the max recommended dosage in soap because it mellows down so nicely and sticks so well, but I've learned to use it with a very light hand in anything else. At 1% in an emulsifying sugar scrub, it was offensively strong to the point of being unusable. It is one of the few FOs that obviously lingers on the skin.

It discolors to a golden tan, which works well in a beer soap. I get mild acceleration from using this FO.


----------



## BlackDog

DeeAnna said:


> I have men coming out of the woodwork lately to tell me how much they love Cracklin' Birch from Nature's Garden. I use it in a soap I make with beer as full replacement for water. Utterly surprised at this reaction. One fellow liked the sample bar I gave him awhile back that he asked me to make 10 bars for him. He got the soap a couple of days ago and must have taken some to work. He wrote today:
> 
> "...Based on the reactions from these tough guys, I am not the only one who loves the smell. Remind you, these are all middle aged guys, all former Navy and Submariners. They were checking those bars out like kids a new giant candy. Just made my day that they really seemed to enjoy this...."
> 
> Wow.



I've had a 1oz bottle of this sitting around for about 6 months and I think you've finally inspired me to soap with it.


----------



## McMomWV

Made carrot puree soap with a bit of tumeric for color.  I loosey gooseyed mixing the tumeric because I wanted speckles.  Still on the fence about that though.


----------



## jules92207

DeeAnna said:


> If you haven't used it before, it's a strong scent. At first it may seem overly spicy -- almost peppery -- but it mellows out. The description of the scent at NG is not remotely close to how I (and others who wrote reviews) perceive the scent. To me, it has a spicy top note (cinnamon, cloves, nutmeg, cardamom) with an underlying base of warm wood and resin scents and maybe a touch of musk. Most people would perceive it as more of a masculine or fall scent, although I like the fragrance for myself.
> 
> There's been a learning curve on using this FO in products. I like to use it at the max recommended dosage in soap because it mellows down so nicely and sticks so well, but I've learned to use it with a very light hand in anything else. At 1% in an emulsifying sugar scrub, it was offensively strong to the point of being unusable. It is one of the few FOs that obviously lingers on the skin.
> 
> It discolors to a golden tan, which works well in a beer soap. I get mild acceleration from using this FO.



Oh excellent input, thank you, and I do have some frozen beer, that sounds like a good choice for it.


----------



## CTAnton

I made my third version of LS soap tonight, IL's recipe with the cocoa and shea. The first was Isg's recipe and then Carrie Thompson's version. I'm using the 
 soap in foamer bottles. So far I like the 2 I've tried as do my testers. They all comment on how homemade soap is so residue free feeling, whether liquid or bar. I will say the first 2 formulas feel to be highly cleansing; IL says her formula is conditioning  which I bet will be welcomed come winter time. 
In her tutorial, she speaks of the flying bubble or Lawrence Welk stage, adding that sometimes that doesn't happen. Well it happened to me tonight...like magic...and smiled.....


----------



## Arimara

I made an 8oz (226g really) batch of soap with about a 1/4 tsp of indigo in the lye solution. I just wanted to see how it would come out, let alone see how to use that stuff. Maybe I'm in over my head with it.


----------



## jules92207

I stared at my bottles of fragrance oils and essential oils trying to figure out what to make next. I've had a few weeks off from soaping and I just can't get my butt in gear.


----------



## shunt2011

DeeAnna said:


> I have men coming out of the woodwork lately to tell me how much they love Cracklin' Birch from Nature's Garden. I use it in a soap I make with beer as full replacement for water. Utterly surprised at this reaction. One fellow liked the sample bar I gave him awhile back that he asked me to make 10 bars for him. He got the soap a couple of days ago and must have taken some to work. He wrote today:
> 
> "...Based on the reactions from these tough guys, I am not the only one who loves the smell. Remind you, these are all middle aged guys, all former Navy and Submariners. They were checking those bars out like kids a new giant candy. Just made my day that they really seemed to enjoy this...."
> 
> Wow.




Cracklin Birch is one of my top sellers. I make soap, shave soap and aftershave in it. I made two batches the other day. My husband loves it.


----------



## niclycha

DeeAnna said:


> I have men coming out of the woodwork lately to tell me how much they love Cracklin' Birch from Nature's Garden. I use it in a soap I make with beer as full replacement for water. Utterly surprised at this reaction. One fellow liked the sample bar I gave him awhile back that he asked me to make 10 bars for him. He got the soap a couple of days ago and must have taken some to work. He wrote today:
> 
> "...Based on the reactions from these tough guys, I am not the only one who loves the smell. Remind you, these are all middle aged guys, all former Navy and Submariners. They were checking those bars out like kids a new giant candy. Just made my day that they really seemed to enjoy this...."
> 
> Wow.



Have you ever tried Bonfire Bliss from Rustic Essentials? I'm going to try the Cracklin birch. Wondering if it smells alike


----------



## DeeAnna

No, I've not tried Bonfire Bliss. I'm seeing the reviews and the product description say things like vanilla, toasted marshmallows, and smoke. I'd have to say these aren't words I'd use to describe Cracklin' Birch, so I'm guessing CB and BB are different scents. But without having tried BB, I can't say for sure.

Edit: Also the IRFA % is much higher for BB in soap than for CB. Bonfire bliss -- Soaps solid and liquid: 43.51%. Cracklin' Birch: 5% for same.


----------



## chela1261

Rebatched yuk


----------



## MySoapyHeart

I have tested a thin end piece of a soap I made 2 weeks ago, and used it on my hands for three days in a row. It was my first soap EVER with a 3% SF. 

I love it. Absahlutely love it! Bubbly, smooth, with a clean feeling afterwards, but no dryness whatsoever. The cleansing value was just 1 (lots of lard in this one) and no coconut. 

Perfect, a new favourite.

Next I want to try 1% & a 0% SF, for comparison.


----------



## shunt2011

Wrapped and labeled a bunch of soap, made 150 lip balms and then wrapped and labeled those and finished with a small batch of sugar scrub.  Getting ready to head 3 hour north this morning for a weekend show. Hoping the rain and storms they are forecasting stay away. We need rain but it can do that when I'm not setting up today or during the show tomorrow and Sunday.  This is one. Of my favorite shows.


----------



## DeeAnna

Welcome to the low(er) superfat club! Carolyn (cmzaha), a few others, and I like to make soap with a lower superfat like yours. Not to say every soap works well with lower superfat -- recipes with high coconut oil % come to mind -- but I've tried a variety of recipes with a lower superfat and none of them have been drying or harsh.



MySoapyHeart said:


> ...my first soap EVER with a 3% SF. I love it. Absahlutely love it!


----------



## Spunky

I had wanted to try my first fancy swirl but instead had fun with accelerating soap. It was tomato paste thickness, but plopped into some silicone molds decently. I split the batch with 2 different greens and 2 different reds to see what I liked best, so it worked for that purpose and I know what to use for Christmas soaps. It also smells wonderfully of white tea and ginger.


----------



## Viore

White Tea & Ginger is one of my favorite scents! I'm glad you were able to visualize what you needed for your Christmas soap


----------



## lenarenee

DeeAnna said:


> No, I've not tried Bonfire Bliss. I'm seeing the reviews and the product description say things like vanilla, toasted marshmallows, and smoke. I'd have to say these aren't words I'd use to describe Cracklin' Birch, so I'm guessing CB and BB are different scents. But without having tried BB, I can't say for sure.
> 
> Edit: Also the IRFA % is much higher for BB in soap than for CB. Bonfire bliss -- Soaps solid and liquid: 43.51%. Cracklin' Birch: 5% for same.


 
I used Bonfire bliss but assumed that usage rate was wrong - never come across one that high before!

Made 2.5 lbs soap with it at 5% and it sure didn't need any more than!
Lots of male and female friends likes it...of all the soaps I made around Christmas time BBliss was the one most chosen.


----------



## DeeAnna

What IRFA says and what is sensible are two different things. The IRFA % is what would be theoretically safe if you totally ignore the practical issues. Some FOs are safe at 100% for example!


----------



## MySoapyHeart

DeeAnna said:


> Welcome to the low(er) superfat club! Carolyn (cmzaha), a few others, and I like to make soap with a lower superfat like yours. Not to say every soap works well with lower superfat -- recipes with high coconut oil % come to mind -- but I've tried a variety of recipes with a lower superfat and none of them have been drying or harsh.



Thank you : )
I will do this again, for sure. I am a bit surprized it took me this long to test it out *sigh* because it was a real eyeopener!

I still discover small things I can improve. No big changes, just tiny adjustments that makes the process going forward naturally and I can improve. And I hope this lower SF testing is a way of going forward.

My soaps are SF between 5 & 6, and the coconutbar is 20% SF. 

Really looking forward to see how my other soaps will respond to* 
The Battle of The Superfat!*_

Wait, that sounded so much better in my head _


----------



## nsmar4211

Batch of Monkey Farts and a batch of test peppermint cooling. My brain isn't sure about THAT combo of scents when I walk past........

One day I will get the amount of batter for my molds right....I think I'm forgetting the extra ounce of FO in my calculations!

Tomorrow will be soapy dishes day! Whee!


----------



## doriettefarm

I'm actually doing soapy dish cleanup right now because all of my favorite molds are dirty.  Gotta start cranking out soaps for football season and the holidays. Don't know what I was thinking but talked myself into making bath bombs on a 67% humidity day . . . I hope they aren't covered in warts tomorrow!


----------



## amd

Whew! I popped in for a bit of soapy rest and relaxation... Reading this thread made me tired! You all are rock stars. In my soapy world things have really picked up - which is awesome after a disappointing July. I am doing awesome at the first Thursday market. Its a bummer that it's just once a month though. I did not go into the boutique in July as planned. (Looooong story.) Had a booth at a weekend festival - by far the best show ever. The other vendors complained about the slow crowd, but hubs-to-be and I did very well. I sold out of 3 fragrances and everything took a good hit.  Chris sold out of most of his welded art. Busy making restocks again, but I did take a stab at cupcakes for the first time. I *might* be addicted to them now!


----------



## amd

Some day... Me and this photo thing are gonna get along...


----------



## crispysoap

Those look good enough to eat!!


----------



## Ruthie

Trying to get back in the swing of things.  For several months all the soap I have made has been for my commercial accounts.  (I injured my ulnar nerve, stopped doing almost everything to hopefully let it heal; even went through surgery.  Now I am deciding to just deal with it.)  Yesterday I trimmed soap for my coffee shop account and will get it labeled today and delivered tomorrow.  I have a couple more to label but really need to make more.  So it is time to start measuring oils.


----------



## dalewaite48

*So So Busy*

I have been so busy trying to keep up with orders, we started about two months ago stocking a store in Manistee Michigan. We went up to see them two weeks ago and had a great visit and they had some new  ideas for products they wanted me to make. They wanted me to make a man's shaving kit, so I have been busy putting that together it will have his shaving bowl three of my shaving soaps and the shaving brush. Plus we have the fall shows coming up in the matter of a month or two and so trying to get everything stocked up for that has been almost overwhelming what great at the same time


----------



## jules92207

I haven't soaped for over a month. I have been working on my vanilla test project though and testing our recent swap soaps.

Today I finally made some batches so I whipped up some goat's milk Oatmeal Milk and Honey, and eo blend of Rosemary Spearmint, Bite Me from NG with heart embeds, and Salty Sailor salt bars. It was a good day.


----------



## mx5inpenn

Just finished pouring a batch with a circling Taiwan swirl. Not sure how it will turn out as I did not use dividers. Scented with nature's karma. First time I've been able to make soap in months! 

http://i.imgur.com/umo0b1c.jpg


----------



## amd

Caught up on the forum. Cut this guy...


----------



## DapperDan

This our favorite Fall soap so far. 
Apple Cider scented with curlies on top to represent apple skin shavings.


----------



## powderpink

I starter picking out brambleberry FO samples (10ml) for my Christmas project...
But then I couldnt decide...so now I have a cart full with 60-70 samples 

I will have to pick wisely/get rid of a bunch of those as I'm sure a lot of those will be similar (e.g. Do I really need a pumpkin souffle AND  a pumpkin and brown sugar?)


----------



## Rusti

Well, today I should get my order of Nurture micas. I got in on the sale, totally impressed with their shipping time! Also planning to sit down with my bagful of pipettes and FOs and try to do some fragrance blending for fan/nerd soaps. I have about nine, whose blends may or may not work as I have made the notes. That should be a good time.


----------



## Violet_21

I just received my soap mold from Nurture! I am so happy with the product plus fast shipping, and I was really excited to see a sample fragrance oil in there... Didn't plan on using fragrance for awhile, but now I can start my collection.  

The only problem is that I have to wait for my oils and lye to get here before I start...   *sigh*


----------



## TeresaT

I finally bought a camera and a standard tripod.  I have been using my iPhone to take photos of everything and I am shaky.  I have a tiny desktop tripod for the phone, but it's not helpful.  So, tomorrow, I'm going to finish cleaning up the areas I want to use as backdrops (cleared/cleaned two so far),  pull out all of my soaps and the fancy soap dishes I bought then play photographer.  I might actually get my Facebook page back up and working by January.


----------



## penelopejane

^^^ Whoooo!

I am patiently waiting for FOs to arrive. 
It's all part of the soaping process.


----------



## jules92207

powderpink said:


> I starter picking out brambleberry FO samples (10ml) for my Christmas project...
> But then I couldnt decide...so now I have a cart full with 60-70 samples
> 
> I will have to pick wisely/get rid of a bunch of those as I'm sure a lot of those will be similar (e.g. Do I really need a pumpkin souffle AND  a pumpkin and brown sugar?)




I totally have both of those to try, and a few others... I'm a pumpkin fo ho.


----------



## snappyllama

I've been ordering so many things for my moving resupply with new dedicated crafting room... I've got almost all my oils and lye already with a few belated birthday splurges for myself.

Today I bought a minifridge and microwave (the room is upstairs next to a rec room so DH encouraged me to buy ones big enough to accommodate popcorn and beer, LOL). Tomorrow I'm heading to Ikea to snag a storage thingie. I have a new countertop height table coming in the next couple of weeks.  Is it wrong that I'm more excited about getting shelves than a couch?


----------



## TeresaT

snappyllama said:


> I've been ordering so many things for my moving resupply with new dedicated crafting room... I've got almost all my oils and lye already with a few belated birthday splurges for myself.
> 
> Today I bought a minifridge and microwave (the room is upstairs next to a rec room so DH encouraged me to buy ones big enough to accommodate popcorn and beer, LOL). Tomorrow I'm heading to Ikea to snag a storage thingie. I have a new countertop height table coming in the next couple of weeks.  *Is it wrong that I'm more excited about getting shelves than a couch*?



Nothing is ever wrong when it comes to soaping.  That said...

OK, the camera was a bust.  I got the battery all charged and started taking photos this morning and realized my iPhone takes much better pictures.   Got the box and all the plastic bags that came with it out of the trash can (thank heavens it was a new bag!!) and repackaged the camera to return it today.    The nice thing about using the iPhone with the full sized tripod is that I can still use the small tripod with it AND the bluetooth remote shutter control.  I had purchased one of those thinking it would help me take less blurry photos.  It does.  Not having to touch the phone's buttons makes a huge difference.  Even on the tripod, just touching the phone made a shaky, blurry photo.  I know there's a delay timer I could set to get rid of that, but I think that thing is a PITA.  

These are a few shots I took this morning in my bedroom.  What do you think?  Please be honest.  I can handle the criticism.  I'm not a photographer by any stretch of the imagination and lighting is a mystery to me.  I was glad not to have too many shadows in these.  I'm thinking of going to the hardware store and buying some oil for the lamp and lighting it.  But I don't know how that will affect the lighting.  Only one way to find out, huh?  As it is, you can not see the top of the lantern anyway.  I shouldn't have cleaned the soot off of it.  Hindsight is a beautiful thing. :think:

ETA:  I love the long shot with the whole top of the dresser showing.  However, it doesn't really focus much attention to the soap.  The close ups focus on the soap, but they don't give any context to the background.


----------



## lenarenee

I'm not a photographer either. I love the "story" of your photographs! 

The first one has too much stuff to look at and the soap isn't getting enough attention. It's a fantastic picture but is more suited to hang in your bathroom than to showcase bars of soap.

I think they all need more light - the background wall and the items all seem to have the same light intensity, so there's no "sparkle" on your soap.  

The oil lamp is awesome - but it's nearly invisible.

The last 2 pictures - the colors are all to similar to showcase your soap.

I think the tiny tub pictures showcase your soap best, but would just a little more oomph somehow. Maybe a hint of a primary color from a hanky or washcloth?  Live sprig of herbs?

But dang Teresa!  I do love the pictures as "art"!  And you've got good taste!  They are far and away more than the so many "common" photos you'd find on Etsy - you've put some personality in the photos.


----------



## penelopejane

I love the little tub and your soap is lovely. Gorgeous mold in the top one! 
I agree the close ups are best - I need to see the soap. I love the dresser but the background is too busy and the wrong colour for your soap. I'd use something else to cover the wall. You also need another light to get rid of the shadow behind the soap on the wall. I use a desk lamp strategically placed to wipe out the shadows. But your pictures are "friendly". 

Maybe you can take it from the top and just show the timber and not the background? I don't know I'm not a photographer. 

Personal thing, but it drives me crazy to see the corrugated soap cutter going in two directions on the soap. I'd prefer the sides smooth or vertical - in the same direction as the face. :twisted:


----------



## TeresaT

penelopejane said:


> I love the little tub and your soap is lovely. Gorgeous mold in the top one!
> I agree the close ups are best - I need to see the soap. I love the dresser but the background is too busy and the wrong colour for your soap. I'd use something else to cover the wall. You also need another light to get rid of the shadow behind the soap on the wall. I use a desk lamp strategically placed to wipe out the shadows. But your pictures are "friendly".
> 
> Maybe you can take it from the top and just show the timber and not the background? I don't know I'm not a photographer.
> 
> *Personal thing, but it drives me crazy to see the corrugated soap cutter going in two directions on the soap. I'd prefer the sides smooth or vertical - in the same direction as the face.* :twisted:



Funny you mention that.  I don't like the crinkle cut, at all.  But I'll plane the sides smooth to see if that improves the look.  If not, I'll plane the whole darned bar!  I've got another batch I did a crinkle cut on and just hate it.  The sides are smooth.  The reason those bars are so messed up is because I cut them crooked and tried to correct it.  I ended up losing about a whole bar in my "corrections."  

I'll take a couple of photos of shawls I have and post them to see if any of these will be good backgrounds for the photos.  I also have some shirts I could probably tack up to the wall.  Or just use my bathroom.  I'll post that photo, too and see what y'all think of that.


----------



## TeresaT

lenarenee said:


> I'm not a photographer either. I love the "story" of your photographs!
> 
> The first one has too much stuff to look at and the soap isn't getting enough attention. It's a fantastic picture but is more suited to hang in your bathroom than to showcase bars of soap.
> 
> I think they all need more light - the background wall and the items all seem to have the same light intensity, so there's no "sparkle" on your soap.
> 
> *The oil lamp is awesome - but it's nearly invisible.*
> 
> The last 2 pictures - the colors are all to similar to showcase your soap.
> 
> I think the tiny tub pictures showcase your soap best, but would just a little more oomph somehow. Maybe a hint of a primary color from a hanky or washcloth?  Live sprig of herbs?
> 
> *But dang Teresa!  I do love the pictures as "art"!  And you've got good taste!  They are far and away more than the so many "common" photos you'd find on Etsy - you've put some personality in the photos.*



Oh, yeah.  I totally understand about the lamp.  I didn't realize that when I was taking them.  The chimney was covered in soot and I thought that would be gross in the photos.  So I cleaned it.  Nice and shiny!!  Dumb move, in retrospect, the soot would have been perfect.  I'm going to go the the store and get some lamp oil and burn the chimney.  I'm out of oil and the lamp is empty.  I'll probably add a little bit of color to the oil, too, just to make it a bit more visible in the photos.  

Thanks for the complement.  I love old beat up stuff.  My wall is kind of urban renewal and was a complete accident.  The contractor (for whatever strange reason) painted the wall brown (my color choice) THEN added the texture to the ceiling.  This splattered texture all over the freshly painted brown wall.  I was annoyed at the wasted time and paint.  But, the more I looked at the wall,  the more it grew on me.  I told him he was not to touch that wall under any circumstances.  So many people see that wall and are repulsed by it.  It makes me love it more.   I look at it as a metaphor of me:   rough, unfinished, not exactly pretty, but incredibly beautiful once you look beyond the surface.  This house can burn to the ground, but I hope that wall survives.


----------



## TeresaT

I think I'm going to wait until tomorrow and do these in the  yard.  I was trying to figure alternative ways of taking the photos, but  there's not much lighting in my house and I've only got a few goose  neck lamps.  I used those to light the shots I took.   I was thinking of  taking the photos in my living room and set this up (first photo) and the shots would look like the second photo.  But I think there's not enough light.  So, I took a couple of the soap dishes out onto the back porch and set them down.  I think I'll have better luck placing the soaps on the ground and stumps in the yard and a bit in the overgrown grass.  I'll have to see how that goes tomorrow.  Here are the soap dishes that I have to work with.


----------



## carlyjones

Christmas! This batch riced (FO I suspect) and I was devastated, but I stick blended the heck out of it. A beautiful disaster I think! I love when the batch misbehaves and you get a beautiful end product!!


----------



## Rusti

Made my first attempt a liquid soap today. Looks like I have paste now, but I'll wait until morning to zap test it and try to dilute.


----------



## TeresaT

carlyjones said:


> Christmas! This batch riced (FO I suspect) and I was devastated, but I stick blended the heck out of it. A beautiful disaster I think! I love when the batch misbehaves and you get a beautiful end product!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 22248




Beautiful!!  How did you outline the tree?  That really is gorgeous soap.  What FO did you use?


----------



## carlyjones

TeresaT said:


> Beautiful!!  How did you outline the tree?  That really is gorgeous soap.  What FO did you use?




The Christmas tree was a total fluke. I had never used melt and pour before. I had a little bit of a darker colour left over from another m&p project and I figured I'd just pour it on top of the tree mold where I had a little extra space. I thought it was completely set up, but it actually sunk down around the outline of the tree.. If that makes sense. I used sparkling snow flake and Christmas wreath from candora. I soaped fairly cool, and used my go to oil blend.


----------



## earlene

*TeresaT*, I _love_ your decor.  That said, for selling your soap, the photos are too busy and need more color contrast, as mentioned above.

The best photo for selling your soap, IMO is the second one, and even that one here's what I would suggest you change:  Put the soap in front of the writing on the 'tub' as the writing distracts the eye.  Use a light reflective background and more light to prevent the shadows. Turn the soap so the lilies are upward rather than on their sides, or at least the central focal bar of soap to be with the flowers in the upward position. (while hiding the wording on the 'tub')  Cover the wooden surface with something simple (a place mat, a table runner, something that will go nicely as a background to the colors you have but not detract from the soap).  Direct a light source above the soap.  Build a small portable light box with reflective sides and back and use that to control the light.  

Just some ideas that you might try.


----------



## TeresaT

earlene said:


> *TeresaT*, I _love_ your decor.  That said, for selling your soap, the photos are too busy and need more color contrast, as mentioned above.
> 
> The best photo for selling your soap, IMO is the second one, and even that one here's what I would suggest you change:  Put the soap in front of the writing on the 'tub' as the writing distracts the eye.  Use a light reflective background and more light to prevent the shadows. Turn the soap so the lilies are upward rather than on their sides, or at least the central focal bar of soap to be with the flowers in the upward position. (while hiding the wording on the 'tub')  Cover the wooden surface with something simple (a place mat, a table runner, something that will go nicely as a background to the colors you have but not detract from the soap).  Direct a light source above the soap.  Build a small portable light box with reflective sides and back and use that to control the light.
> 
> Just some ideas that you might try.



Thank you!  I'll have to take a photo of my fireplace (after I clear the junk away from it) and post it.  I love my fireplace.  

  I have a flimsy light box I built a few months ago, but I thought these would be better.  However, I'm realizing that isn't the case at all.  I have a table that I'm going to bring out into the yard tomorrow (today, actually) with all of my soap stuff and set up the light box.  I'll just use the box and the plain white back ground.  I need to buy a couple of colored poster boards to change the background color of the light box, but that will have to be the way to go.  I'll save the "artsy" photos for something else.


----------



## earlene

I am home again!  After unpacking and starting a load of laundry, I went upstairs and checked my curing soaps and turned the fans back on.  Hubby had turned them off, probably the minute I left the house, and turned off the AC the whole time he was gone.  Well, he was only gone about 2 weeks, but I was gone much longer, so they had no real air movement going on while I was gone.  Anyway, they are getting a nice breeze again and some of them are smelling so nice.

Tonight I plan to review the some recipes with a mind to what to use for this month's challenge. Tomorrow I want to review some of my travel photos for inspiration for color combinations to use for the ribbon pour.


----------



## penelopejane

TeresaT said:


> Funny you mention that.  I don't like the crinkle cut, at all.  But I'll plane the sides smooth to see if that improves the look.  If not, I'll plane the whole darned bar!  I've got another batch I did a crinkle cut on and just hate it.  The sides are smooth.  The reason those bars are so messed up is because I cut them crooked and tried to correct it.  I ended up losing about a whole bar in my "corrections."
> 
> I'll take a couple of photos of shawls I have and post them to see if any of these will be good backgrounds for the photos.  I also have some shirts I could probably tack up to the wall.  Or just use my bathroom.  I'll post that photo, too and see what y'all think of that.



That is so funny.  I have tried to correct imperfections and ended up with nothing left of the silly bar of soap except confetti.  :twisted: I agree about the crinkle cut.  I have corrugated walls on my house but I don't love it in soap.  KISS: Keep it simple, soaper is my motto which I shamelessly stole from DeeAnna. 

I think it was Irish Lass who suggested using the cooktop because the lights from the rangehood work well, if you have one.  I, of course, have eco lights that barely light the frypan but the under the counter cupboard lights combined with a desk lamp really do the trick for lighting.  I still haven't perfected my background.  I use a timber  cutting board as a base which looks nice (not as nice as your dresser) but only use a black sheet for a background at the moment. 

Still looking for something artistic.

About your photos:
I like the timber on the wall.  

I like all the soap dishes except the bird one and the clam shell one (green) I personally think they are a bit busy.  The balcony timber looks good but you would have to do it close up enough to block out the grass. 

I have seen the most rustic (crappy) looking timber look wonderful for a backdrop.


----------



## snappyllama

TeresaT said:


> I think I'm going to wait until tomorrow and do these in the  yard.  I was trying to figure alternative ways of taking the photos, but  there's not much lighting in my house and I've only got a few goose  neck lamps.  I used those to light the shots I took.   I was thinking of  taking the photos in my living room and set this up (first photo) and the shots would look like the second photo.  But I think there's not enough light.  So, I took a couple of the soap dishes out onto the back porch and set them down.  I think I'll have better luck placing the soaps on the ground and stumps in the yard and a bit in the overgrown grass.  I'll have to see how that goes tomorrow.  Here are the soap dishes that I have to work with.



I really like the bead-board backdrop from the second set of pictures!  It's clean/simple/old-fashioned/doesn't distract.

One thing I really don't like when I see photos of toiletries/soap/or even jewelry for sale is to see anything that looks dirty in the photo, like, umm actual dirt or grass. I'm weird though... fall leaves in a bowl with soap on wooden countertop = fine. Soap on fall leaves on ground = wouldn't buy. Soap on something with sky and blurred tree leaves and no ground showing = fine.  Same photo with ground showing = wouldn't buy.

I guess I'm subconsiously concerned about whether the bar I'm going to buy was the one on the ground in the photo shoot - and if the seller has a big dog like mine.


----------



## earlene

snappyllama said:


> I really like the bead-board backdrop from the second set of pictures!  It's clean/simple/old-fashioned/doesn't distract.



I agree, the bead-board would be a good background.  Being white, it would reflect the light rather than absorb it.  Somehow I missed the second set of pictures when I was replying earlier. So I will add a bit more here for *TeresaT.

*Using the bead-board photo as your photo shoot location, you could cover the wooden top with something plain and not so light absorbing, as I mentioned before, and more directed light.  Then one of your soap dishes (or not, but they are all nice) and your soap.  

One exception about the soap dishes:  the one with the bird is pretty on its own, but when you had soap in it, I had to spend too much time trying to figure out what was sticking up behind the soap (the bird) to notice the soap at first.  So I think it might be too distracting, at least to my eye.


----------



## TeresaT

snappyllama said:


> I really like the bead-board backdrop from the second set of pictures!  It's clean/simple/old-fashioned/doesn't distract.
> 
> One thing I really don't like when I see photos of toiletries/soap/or even jewelry for sale is to see anything that looks dirty in the photo, like, umm actual dirt or grass. I'm weird though... fall leaves in a bowl with soap on wooden countertop = fine. Soap on fall leaves on ground = wouldn't buy. Soap on something with sky and blurred tree leaves and no ground showing = fine.  Same photo with ground showing = wouldn't buy.
> 
> I guess I'm subconsiously concerned about whether the bar I'm going to buy was the one on the ground in the photo shoot - and if the seller has a big dog like mine.



Haha.  That's funny.  We all have our own quirks.  I wasn't going to put the soap on the ground or on the tree stumps (although it did appear that way in my post).  I was going to put the soap dish on the ground/tree stumps and the soap inside them.  Yeah, it would be gross to get some tree sap or ants on the soap.  I have a huge tub of cedar chips I was thinking of putting down to give a clean area for the dishes to rest on.    I nixed the outside idea though.  I don't want to crate the dogs so I can go into the back yard and I can't do it with them out.  I don't want to do it out front and have my neighbors coming over to "inspect" my work.  Inside it is.




earlene said:


> I agree, the bead-board would be a good background.  Being white, it would reflect the light rather than absorb it.  Somehow I missed the second set of pictures when I was replying earlier. So I will add a bit more here for *TeresaT.
> 
> *Using the bead-board photo as your photo shoot location, you could cover the wooden top with something plain and not so light absorbing, as I mentioned before, and more directed light.  Then one of your soap dishes (or not, but they are all nice) and your soap.
> 
> One exception about the soap dishes:  the one with the bird is pretty on its own, but when you had soap in it, I had to spend too much time trying to figure out what was sticking up behind the soap (the bird) to notice the soap at first.  So I think it might be too distracting, at least to my eye.



Based on the advice given, I've covered the dresser with a white cloth.  I dropped a colorful shawl onto the dresser as a backdrop and took some shots.  Then I remembered I had a couple of taller lamps in the garage and got those out for some extra light.  The stamped soaps were done with four lamps shining on them (the other two only had two lamps on them).  I think this will work just fine for what I'm trying to achieve.  I can use the soap dishes for the more colorful soaps and the shawl for the more neutral ones.   I don't like the calla lily soaps at all.  They're hard to photograph and they've all got obvious defects on them.  I think I'll do those at a bit farther distance than shown here.  

Any suggestions to improve this version?


----------



## penelopejane

Love the white timber background. 
Love the colour of the shawl but is it related to soap? Does it matter?
I liked the timber dresser as the base with all its imperfections. It had character. 
I like the stacks and would stack the lily ones too.

The lighting is great now. 2 lights seem fine.


----------



## lenarenee

That last photo cracks me up - looks like the shawl is getting "grilled" by some 1940's film noir detective!


----------



## Ruthie

Based on the advice given, I've covered the dresser with a white cloth.  I dropped a colorful shawl onto the dresser as a backdrop and took some shots.  Then I remembered I had a couple of taller lamps in the garage and got those out for some extra light.  The stamped soaps were done with four lamps shining on them (the other two only had two lamps on them). 
Any suggestions to improve this version?[/QUOTE]

I understand you not wanting to crate the doggies.  That being said, some of the best photos I have taken were outside on a stump with a doilie on it and/or a soap dish.  I would post them to show, but they are buried in our computer that crashed.    I've also used a large scarf on the chest freezer, and boxes under the scarf to visually create different heights.  Having good light is a big deal, so do what you must to get it.


----------



## powderpink

TeresaT said:


> Based on the advice given, I've covered the dresser with a white cloth.  I dropped a colorful shawl onto the dresser as a backdrop and took some shots.
> 
> Any suggestions to improve this version?



First of all, I don't mean the following in a harsh way...just trying to be as honest/clear as I can in the hope that it can help you improve.

I have zero pro photography/art experience, but when I look at the pictures with the shawl, I can't help but feel something is missing. Right now it just looks like a stack of soap and someone didn't feel like getting the shawl out of the way before taking the picture. 

Aside from that, is there *any* relation between the soaps and the shawl? E.g. if you had a scent called cashmere, I could imagine a picture including a luxurious shawl( and maybe some pearls and bubblies) or if it was a soap line that had silk in it... That doesn't mean I think a shawl (or any cloth) can't have purpose in this picture... but you'd probably need some more elements added to the picture to make it blend in with the background and really let the soap take center stage.

So my question would be... what are you trying to tell us with these pictures? What feelings should it evoke? A "no place like home"/cozy/warm feeling? Luxurious? Peaceful...?

Another thing I'd like to add  (once you start to get comfortable taking pictures) is: composition. When creating pictures like these, you want all eyes on the soap I assume. Everything around it enhances the soap's story/ the user's experience, but ultimately it is about the soap. So try placing other elements in such a way that they lead your eyes to the soap.

This seems a bit out of place, since it's about Disney's Mulan, but I think it explains the basics of composition pretty well. Have a look  

http://chrisoatley.com/pdf/Mulan_Style_Guide.pdf

Hope it helps you on your way a bit!I'm sorry if some bits of what I wrote come off as vague still though. It's late over here and I should go sleep 

And if you want to work with colour themes a colour palette picker ( there are several you can find with google) might help give you some inspiration
---------------------------
I narrowed the scent sample picking down to fifty and I think that's where it'll stay :mrgreen:
Added some new pigments, shrink wrap, glassine sheets and squeeze bottles too.
Ordering tomorrow! *gulp* I went way over budget, but hey... christmas! Amiright?


So my plan B is to now just make a ton of (uni coloured) sample soaps and give those as gifts. In a way I like it because that way no one gets exactly the same 6 scents, and I can cater to their likings easier (e.g. if someone absolutely hates lavender, I can easily get them something else).
I might make 1 or 2 fancy christmas soap loafs though.


----------



## earlene

TeresaT said:


> Based on the advice given, I've covered the dresser with a white cloth.  I dropped a colorful shawl onto the dresser as a backdrop and took some shots.  Then I remembered I had a couple of taller lamps in the garage and got those out for some extra light.  The stamped soaps were done with four lamps shining on them (the other two only had two lamps on them).  I think this will work just fine for what I'm trying to achieve.  I can use the soap dishes for the more colorful soaps and the shawl for the more neutral ones.   I don't like the calla lily soaps at all.  They're hard to photograph and they've all got obvious defects on them.  I think I'll do those at a bit farther distance than shown here.
> 
> Any suggestions to improve this version?



The lighting is so much better!

The colorful shawl is a good contrast for plain soap.  If you want to keep the bathing theme going, the colorful item could be a washcloth or towel.  But I think any splash of color would be nice in the same context.

In your editing software, you may be able to straighten photos (when needed) and to adjust colors, etc.  Sometimes it seems like more trouble than it's worth, but I do notice the background bead-board is shaded differently in all 4 photos above.  You could fix that if you wanted and it could make your photo more 'true' or less accurate, based on which way you go.  For a single photo it may not matter at all, but for a series shown together, it might.

I do like the calla lily soaps, but that may be because my mom grew calla lilies in our yard and I like the soaps because of that.  

I have found that although a beautiful bar of soap made in a detailed individual mold may look fabulous when unused, once it starts losing its detail in use, it can become quite unattractive.  It's kind of sad.  I make these beautiful little soaps for my granddaughter to use on her face and once they've worn down a bit, they look like blobs.  I'm thinking of trying some of the ribbon pours in some of these smaller detailed molds in hopes that once the soap is in use at least the colors will keep them pretty.  :think:


----------



## chela1261

A friend of mine asked me to make her son some soap. He just started college and the school colors are orange and black. All I kept thinking was Halloween lol so I added some white and she loves it. Can't wait to unmold it this afternoon


----------



## chela1261

Oops one more with the dividers in


----------



## earlene

This morning I unpacked the forgotten box of soap I made during my travels. (I had already unpacked the easy to see soap as it wasn't packed away in a shoe box like these were.)  Man they are hard as rocks!  I am not even sure I will be able to bevel the extremely hard and sharp edges.  I'll try that later, though as I just rinsed them all in water to get the bits of soap flakes that was also in the box.  I used a high lye concentration (low water) when I made them so that I could unmold them sooner since I was on the road. Then before we left for Alaska, I packed them up as compactly as I could, with some desiccation packets to absorb excess moisture and left them in the trunk of the car where they stayed for the next 2 weeks.  In spite of the desiccation packets, the MP soaps I made were still moist, but the lye soaps I made are, as I said, rock solid.  Well, except for the pumice soap, not as hard as the higher lye concentration soaps I made for the August Pokemon Challenge.  The eye shadow colorants I used in those are a bit more sparkly now than when I first did them, probably related to the better lighting in my kitchen, though.  I actually like the sparkly look even though it wasn't part of the plan.

ETA: Moved curing soaps around upstairs.  I had moved most of it out of granddaughter's room when we had guests.  Recorded weights of  sample soaps from different batches.  Trying to decide if I want to do a ribbon pour today or wait a few days and do housework instead.


----------



## powderpink

Getting ready for some colour work 

First attempt hanger swirl, will be scented with BB Vetyver.


----------



## nsmar4211

Made a batch of lavender, got smart and found my old painting respirator because when you add lavender to hot HP batter it gets a little.......overwhelming. Respirator worked great! Cheapo Home Depot one. I may start using it more.

Something bad happened to my laundry stain stick attempt of 100% coconut oil at 0% superfat, HP. I ended up with chunks that looked so much like liquid soap paste I checked my lye (I used the right one). That's still cooking after adding some more water so we'll see...I may have to make soap balls out of it . Does have a lather and doesn't zap but sheesh. 

Tonight will be "wash the soap dishes" night. Oh, and I sniffed another round for the rustic escentuals review thread. Think I'm done smelling things for the day!


----------



## powderpink

oops. soap traced too fast... I added clay to oils BEFORE blending and stickblended for way too long + used a recipe with mostly hard oils...What was I thinking XD

I just hope it still looks nice when I cut it *fervently counting down days until the cutting*


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Today I made a short video on instagram of me shredding soap a different way, a way I am _so _doing from now on. Anne Marie from BB commented on the video, so I guess it doesn`t matter who you are in the soapy world, confettimaking is a chore all soapers know can take time and effort.

Why did I not think about this before? The solution was right under my nose the whole time. I have not seen anyone do it this way before, but am sure I have not invented anything new, you guys have probably done this many times over. 

But for me at least it was something new. I found the whole process quite soothing too, which is not the words I usually chose when it comes to make confetti out of rock hard soapy bits that was way too small to grate up comfortably.  But this time it went like a breeze.

I also made a confetti-Bastile. Can`t wait until the cut. Confetti soaps are fun to do, never know what the results are going to be.


----------



## dibbles

MySoapyHeart said:


> Today I made a short video on instagram of me shredding soap a different way, a way I am _so _doing from now on. Anne Marie from BB commented on the video, so I guess it doesn`t matter who you are in the soapy world, confettimaking is a chore all soapers know can take time and effort.
> 
> Why did I not think about this before? The solution was right under my nose the whole time. I have not seen anyone do it this way before, but am sure I have not invented anything new, you guys have probably done this many times over.
> 
> But for me at least it was something new. I found the whole process quite soothing too, which is not the words I usually chose when it comes to make confetti out of rock hard soapy bits that was way too small to grate up comfortably.  But this time it went like a breeze.
> 
> I also made a confetti-Bastile. Can`t wait until the cut. Confetti soaps are fun to do, never know what the results are going to be.



I don't have Instagram, so what did you do? Shredding soap is such a PITA.


----------



## dibbles

I made a small batch of bath truffles using Sarah Milroy's (Spicy Pinecone) recipe. And I really need to wash soapy dishes.


----------



## artemis

MySoapyHeart said:


> Today I made a short video on instagram of me shredding soap a different way...
> 
> Why did I not think about this before? The solution was right under my nose the whole time. I have not seen anyone do it this way before, but am sure I have not invented anything new, you guys have probably done this many times over.
> 
> But for me at least it was something new. I found the whole process quite soothing too,



I think I saw it. For my laundry soap, I do mine with the shredder attachment for my Kitchen Aid. It is sort of hypnotic to watch.


----------



## penelopejane

Got my order of FO's.

Can't wait to make some soap.  Son is visiting for a few days though and I think there are other things on the agenda of his choosing, first. :silent:
And we are having a late father's day celebration while he is here so I guess DH's choices are somewhat important too.


----------



## techiemeka

lenarenee said:


> I'm not a photographer either. I love the "story" of your photographs!
> 
> The first one has too much stuff to look at and the soap isn't getting enough attention. It's a fantastic picture but is more suited to hang in your bathroom than to showcase bars of soap.
> 
> I think they all need more light - the background wall and the items all seem to have the same light intensity, so there's no "sparkle" on your soap.
> 
> The oil lamp is awesome - but it's nearly invisible.
> 
> The last 2 pictures - the colors are all to similar to showcase your soap.
> 
> I think the tiny tub pictures showcase your soap best, but would just a little more oomph somehow. Maybe a hint of a primary color from a hanky or washcloth?  Live sprig of herbs?
> 
> But dang Teresa!  I do love the pictures as "art"!  And you've got good taste!  They are far and away more than the so many "common" photos you'd find on Etsy - you've put some personality in the photos.




Was going to say basically word for word here (studied photography many years back).  Great job!


----------



## penelopejane

MySoapyHeart said:


> Today I made a short video on instagram of me shredding soap a different way, a way I am _so _doing from now on. Anne Marie from BB commented on the video, so I guess it doesn`t matter who you are in the soapy world, confettimaking is a chore all soapers know can take time and effort.
> 
> Why did I not think about this before? The solution was right under my nose the whole time. I have not seen anyone do it this way before, but am sure I have not invented anything new, you guys have probably done this many times over.
> 
> But for me at least it was something new. I found the whole process quite soothing too, which is not the words I usually chose when it comes to make confetti out of rock hard soapy bits that was way too small to grate up comfortably.  But this time it went like a breeze.
> 
> I also made a confetti-Bastile. Can`t wait until the cut. Confetti soaps are fun to do, never know what the results are going to be.



What did you do?
Can you give us a link to instagram?
My DH is a patient person and he grates it by hand because he doesn't want me using the new kitchen processor I bought for the job of shredding soap!!!
The good thing about his way is that I get to separate the colours perfectly. :mrgreen:


----------



## MySoapyHeart

dibbles said:


> I don't have Instagram, so what did you do? Shredding soap is such a PITA.



If I post the link to my instagram, can you then see the short video I posted? It is an open account so it is for all to see.



penelopejane said:


> What did you do?
> Can you give us a link to instagram?
> My DH is a patient person and he grates it by hand because he doesn't want me using the new kitchen processor I bought for the job of shredding soap!!!
> The good thing about his way is that I get to separate the colours perfectly. :mrgreen:



Lol, _men_  : P But it is so nice of him to help you out : )

I am so sorry guys, I re-read what I wrote, and just noticed I totally forgot to say what I actually used. I have a cottonball for brain 

I used an old grinder in stainless steel that I had previously used for grinding up almonds for _Kransekake _- a cake that is made for festive occasions here in Norway. I decided to sacrifice it and use for my soapscraps from now on, because I want a better one for baking.

Here is the link to the video from my Instagram. Hope you can see it ok? I tried to use Photobucket to upload the video, but the video turned incredibly grainy after the upload.

Let me know if you can`t see the video and I`ll try and find another way of showing it to you.
Here is the link to the video:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BJ-hvmHh3vB/?taken-by=norway.dreaming


----------



## MySoapyHeart

artemis said:


> I think I saw it. For my laundry soap, I do mine with the shredder attachment for my Kitchen Aid. It is sort of hypnotic to watch.



I have never seen a kitchen aid here in the shops, but googled for images of one with a grinder, and the principle is pretty much the same as I do, but I have to do it manually. Yes, it is so fun to see those soap curls just ooooze out of the grinder. 

But then again, I am very easily entertained by the strangest things... lol : D


----------



## dibbles

Saw it! Thanks MSH for posting the link. It is a great idea.


----------



## MySoapyHeart

dibbles said:


> Saw it! Thanks MSH for posting the link. It is a great idea.



You are so welcome!

I just saw my grinder sit there one day, and I got the idea of using it. I wished I had thought about it sooner, others have probably done this like, forever, lol, but at least better late than _never _: P


----------



## traderbren

I've been taking a break from soaping for a while as I had lots of soap and have some recent health issues that made me not want to do anything. This morning I took inventory of my supplies and I'm working on a shopping cart at NG. I also made the Hubster a beard oil, as he has decided to go the Yukon Cornelius route again this fall/ winter.


----------



## dibbles

traderbren said:


> I've been taking a break from soaping for a while as I had lots of soap and have some recent health issues that made me not want to do anything. This morning I took inventory of my supplies and I'm working on a shopping cart at NG. I also made the Hubster a beard oil, as he has decided to go the Yukon Cornelius route again this fall/ winter.



It's nice to see you back. I hope that means your health issues have improved and you are feeling better.


----------



## earlene

penelopejane said:


> My DH is a patient person and he grates it by hand because he doesn't want me using the new kitchen processor I bought for the job of shredding soap!!!
> The good thing about his way is that I get to separate the colours perfectly. :mrgreen:



Bless his heart.  What a nice thing for him to do for you.  So do you use the new kitchen processor for food now?  

My soapy stuff last night:

I re-batched the trimmings from yesterday's soap using the midlife farmwife method (adding castor oil to the mix).  Only I didn't use the crockpot.  I used the microwave oven.  I think they look quite nice.  I'll shoot a photo and post it later.


----------



## penelopejane

earlene said:


> Bless his heart.  What a nice thing for him to do for you.  So do you use the new kitchen processor for food now?
> .



Yes I do - instead of the SB that I stole for soaping.


----------



## Ruthie

I,m very proud of my soapy accomplishments today.  I made a batch of lavender soap with a lavender in the pot swirl.  I rebatched a batch that riced on me (F.O. but it smells so good!)  I wasn't sure if the rebatch would seize and rice on me again, but it went well.  The scent is WSP's Grapefruit lily.  I also measured and melted oils for 2 more batches.  That is a big day for me as far as soapy things go.


----------



## doriettefarm

MySoapyHeart said:


> If I post the link to my instagram, can you then see the short video I posted? It is an open account so it is for all to see.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, _men_  : P But it is so nice of him to help you out : )
> 
> I am so sorry guys, I re-read what I wrote, and just noticed I totally forgot to say what I actually used. I have a cottonball for brain
> 
> I used an old grinder in stainless steel that I had previously used for grinding up almonds for _Kransekake _- a cake that is made for festive occasions here in Norway. I decided to sacrifice it and use for my soapscraps from now on, because I want a better one for baking.
> 
> Here is the link to the video from my Instagram. Hope you can see it ok? I tried to use Photobucket to upload the video, but the video turned incredibly grainy after the upload.
> 
> Let me know if you can`t see the video and I`ll try and find another way of showing it to you.
> Here is the link to the video:
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BJ-hvmHh3vB/?taken-by=norway.dreaming



My brain thinks that's a delicious pile of grated parmesan cheese!


----------



## earlene

Checked on progress of my Amazon order.  Thought it was coming today, but not 'til Thursday.  Holidays messed me up with the ordering and delivery dates this time.  No biggie, but I am impatient.  I like 2 day delivery to be 2 days, not 5.

Photo of the soap I made last night using midlife farmwife's re-batch method with added castor oil:







I tried to whiten with TD, but it didn't really change the beige look by very much.  This soap was originally the trimmings from my Pokemon challenge soaps, which were so hard I wasn't sure if it would even melt with so little added water.  But it did well enough.  I think the added castor oil is really a pretty good idea. These soaps were hard and ready to cut almost immediately, even while still hot.  I was pleasantly surprised.  They aren't as hard as before rebatching, but harder than most of my re-batches, so I will continue to use this method at least a few more times.


----------



## amd

Had a bad day so I put myself in a happy place by cutting my cupcakes (seriously I'm addicted to those things!) And another loaf of eucalyptus mint. Made a second batch of eucalyptus mint (last time I made this I sold out of 9 bars in 4 days) and a purple, red, and gold batch that I scented with Patchouli, cedarwood, and cinnamon eo's. Will post a pic of that one when I cut - it was an itp - itp swirl.


----------



## Arimara

I've been rebatching soap the last few days and one time I left it too long. It still retained the scents of the two soaps used so I rolled with it. It looks miles better than the first rebatch of the week too. Would it be a bad idea to add clay post saponification?


----------



## TeresaT

I'm home sick today.  I feel like a truck ran me over.  But I did manage to put together 12 sniffies for my boss.  I need to buy some cotton swabs to make it easier (and cheaper) than using pipettes and cotton balls.  I'm going to go sit on the chair and pretend to watch a movie.


----------



## Arimara

TeresaT said:


> I'm home sick today.  I feel like a truck ran me over.  But I did manage to put together 12 sniffies for my boss.  I need to buy some cotton swabs to make it easier (and cheaper) than using pipettes and cotton balls.  I'm going to go sit on the chair and pretend to watch a movie.



Feel better. Find someone to make you some chicken soup while you're at it.


----------



## penelopejane

TeresaT said:


> I'm home sick today.  I feel like a truck ran me over.  But I did manage to put together 12 sniffies for my boss.  I need to buy some cotton swabs to make it easier (and cheaper) than using pipettes and cotton balls.  I'm going to go sit on the chair and pretend to watch a movie.



I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## MySoapyHeart

doriettefarm said:


> My brain thinks that's a delicious pile of grated parmesan cheese!



Now that you mention it... 
Mmmm.... Cheeze : D


----------



## traderbren

Hit the Go button on my order today, so hopefully next week I can whip up a few batches of soap and lotion before my surgery. Also bought EO's for DH's beard oil. Today we learned that fractionated coconut oil on his beard overnight smells like baby puke. The oil smells fine in the jug, but definitely reacted badly with his beard, despite the EO blend I put in it.

After dinner I hope to make a beard lotion from Swiftcraftymonkey's site. I have all the stuff I need for it, and he DID just send me some extra $$ for beard oil ingredients to act as traveling companions to my soap supplies.


----------



## earlene

*TeresaT*, it wasn't until I read responses to you being home sick that it hit me you were sick at home, not 'homesick' which I first thought you said/meant.  I hope you are on the mend.

Last night I finally chose colors for my first September attempt at the ribbon pour for this month's challenge.  I premixed the micas before sleeping, fighting myself not to get started in the middle of the night.  I know it doesn't go well for me when I stay up all night working on intricate detail work.  I used to be able to do it in my 20's and 30's, but not so much in my 60's.  Anyway, I made that ribbon pour, and just like when I did it in June, my first batch was too thin when I poured it.  A bit better than that time, I am hoping, but still too thin.  And for some reason the TD just didn't feel like whitening the batter.  I guess the batter was too beige to start with.  I'll try a whiter recipe for the next attempt.  I still want some of it to be white. It's in the oven now.


----------



## traderbren

TeresaT said:


> I'm home sick today.  I feel like a truck ran me over.  But I did manage to put together 12 sniffies for my boss.  I need to buy some cotton swabs to make it easier (and cheaper) than using pipettes and cotton balls.  I'm going to go sit on the chair and pretend to watch a movie.



I hope you feel better!


----------



## penelopejane

MySoapyHeart said:


> Now that you mention it...
> Mmmm.... Cheeze : D



Try a bit more course grater too, if you have one. 
It's a personal thing but I like the coarser gratings as I think they add a bit more interest to the finished soap. 

If you are HP rebatching I guess the finer the better. I've never done that.


----------



## dillsandwitch

I looked with longing at all my soaping equipment today. Wishing I had more free time to do things other than sleep or vegetate in front of my pc/TV. :S


----------



## amd

Went on a mad soapy spree this week - restocks and a few trial runs with new colors and/or fragrances. I am out of masterbatch and soaping dishes, so tonight I do the washing! And prepping for my 4th soap class on Saturday (Saturday is going to be chaos - a car show at noon and class at 3, each in different towns 45 minutes apart... it's gonna be close.) Hopefully will have time to masterbatch on Friday night/Saturday morning and then back to soaping on Saturday night because I am dangerously close to being out of everything!  August was a good month.


----------



## artemis

I am valiantly resisting the urge to make a batch tonight. I need to fill out school paperwork for 4 children. Not my idea of a relaxing Thursday evening.


----------



## TeresaT

Bought 50 lbs lard, two 5 gal buckets, a bucket warmer blanket and I'm debating on getting one of these two things to hold lye solution.  Does anyone have any ideas if these would be good for long-term lye storage?  I'd make a 1:1 solution.


----------



## dillsandwitch

TeresaT said:


> Bought 50 lbs lard, two 5 gal buckets, a bucket warmer blanket and I'm debating on getting one of these two things to hold lye solution.  Does anyone have any ideas if these would be good for long-term lye storage?  I'd make a 1:1 solution.




the only thing I would be worried about is what the seals for the taps are made from. If they are made from a plastic that can withstand lye then either one would be good.


----------



## MySoapyHeart

penelopejane said:


> Try a bit more course grater too, if you have one.
> It's a personal thing but I like the coarser gratings as I think they add a bit more interest to the finished soap.
> 
> If you are HP rebatching I guess the finer the better. I've never done that.



I have never had to rebatch a soap before, but if I ever need to, I agree, I think the fine one will make it "melt" easier. 

I have used the coarser grater a lot, and I like it, and will still use it. But the finer one gave a nice and a bit different effect. I will stick with both versions. I think the effect will show better if the fine confetti is darker and the batter light, and vice versa. 

Here are two pictures, one with fine shreds and one with coarse shreds. The finer ones are just a coupple of days old, so havent cleaned up the bars yet.

I like both effects for different reasons. I think the finer shreds can be made to look like sand, without having to use additives like oatmeal or pumice or whatnot, for those who don`t want things that can cloc their system, and the more coarse can look like tiny pebbles etc, depending of what you want to do with it.


----------



## jimmygarison

i take a bath with soap.


----------



## powderpink

I got impatient, so I cut a slice of my (butterfly) hanger swirl attempt.

View attachment 22297


Not *too* bad for a first attempt where I made all the wrong choices for a swirl design (50% hard fats, clay in oils before stickblending, 8? colours, stickblending too long etc. etc.)


----------



## jules92207

I made soaps for my cousins wedding favors and tonight I got to see them in all their final glory.


----------



## powderpink

For some reason my picture didn't come through :/

but here it is:



And the other side looks like this 




which looks more like two angry crickets having a face off :mrgreen:Save​


----------



## penelopejane

MySoapyHeart said:


> I have never had to rebatch a soap before, but if I ever need to, I agree, I think the fine one will make it "melt" easier.
> 
> I have used the coarser grater a lot, and I like it, and will still use it. But the finer one gave a nice and a bit different effect. I will stick with both versions. I think the effect will show better if the fine confetti is darker and the batter light, and vice versa.
> 
> Here are two pictures, one with fine shreds and one with coarse shreds. The finer ones are just a coupple of days old, so havent cleaned up the bars yet.
> 
> I like both effects for different reasons. I think the finer shreds can be made to look like sand, without having to use additives like oatmeal or pumice or whatnot, for those who don`t want things that can cloc their system, and the more coarse can look like tiny pebbles etc, depending of what you want to do with it.



They are really, really beautiful soaps!  Congratulations.  I think you are right. :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## MySoapyHeart

penelopejane said:


> They are really, really beautiful soaps!  Congratulations.  I think you are right. :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



Thank you, you are so sweet! : )

(I just noticed I wrote "cloc the system", when I mean "clog". 
*sigh* me needz coffe me thinks... : P


----------



## doriettefarm

Made v2 of my shampoo bar recipe this time with more hair loving goodies like hydrolyzed oats & panthenol


----------



## biarine

I made my first liquid soap today as my liquid dish soap. I am pleased that turn out ok. I scent it with lavender and lemon essential oil. I used coconut oil and soy bean oil.


----------



## DeeAnna

Cut and cleaned up two loaves of soap I made yesterday. 

One batch I made with water infused with fresh sweetgrass and scented with a sweetgrass FO. There is no essential oil of sweetgrass so the best one can do is fake it with other EOs or an FO. I tried the Ione Swirl that Irish Lass shared awhile back. The main color is a medium green created by the sweetgrass infusion with a dash of titanium dioxide. The sweetgrass green will eventually fade to a soft greenish tan. I created accent colors of darker green and dark blue. I realize now I need to add a lighter shade of blue as a third accent and a fourth contrasting accent color to spark it up. But I did good with the swirl technique -- got nice lacy swirls and even a few butterfly shapes.  

I used a discoloring FO for the other loaf of soap. This FO had not accelerated for me in the past ... but it happily accelerated this time. My in-the-pot swirl instead turned into a truly awkward plop-in-the-mold. The cut bars are mostly a homely brown surrounded by muddy swirls of the accent colors. I'm hoping the FO will darken the browns to something that looks more like cut rock and less like baby poop. The soap itself turned out really nice and smells good ... just the color scheme is awful. Maybe would it help if I shower with my eyes closed? :think:


----------



## Guspuppy

powderpink said:


> For some reason my picture didn't come through :/
> 
> but here it is:
> 
> And the other side looks like this
> 
> which looks more like two angry crickets having a face off :mrgreen:Save



I love the fighting crickets!


----------



## earlene

I opened two deliveries today: Tetrasodium EDTA and KOH.  

So I decided to try out the EDTA in the same recipe I used 2 days ago.  I re-read how to make the 39% solution and calculate for batch size, etc.  I decided to use 0.5% (dry weight adjusted by multiplying by 2.56) to not only help with soap scum, but also for DOS retardation.  I triple checked my calculations and am absolutely positive I got them right.  First I added the FOs to the oils, then I added the EDTA solution & stirred, then I added the lye solution.  With only about 3 quick bursts with the SB, my soap turned into thick pudding in less than two minutes.  This recipe has been slow to trace at room temperature, so I tried to soap warmer, but still the oils were only about 125-130F when I added the lye solution, which was cooler.  I avoided overuse of the SB just to see how it was going to mix because of the new additives.

Maybe next time I will try the same recipe with just the EDTA to see if I have any trouble.  It could just be the FOs.  Or the heat and the FOs.  Anyway.  I have soap in the oven overnight to facilitate full gel.  I can't wait to see how it turns out with the lovely colors I managed to get just right (I think.)

I plan to watch some Game of Thrones DVDs tonight and forget about soapy frustrations for a few hours.


----------



## Violet_21

I just made my first batch of soap! I'm so excited to see how it turns out!


----------



## doriettefarm

Violet_21 said:


> I just made my first batch of soap! I'm so excited to see how it turns out!



You know the rules Violet . . . pics or it didn't happen!  :razz:


----------



## Violet_21

Hahaha, I definitely will post some when I cut it tomorrow!


----------



## penelopejane

^^^Earlene,
I think I'd drop the temperature a bit before I blamed the additives. 125 degrees is high for a batch you want to colour even if you are using Shea or CO.


----------



## Pockykai

Had a think about how to make Felted Soap with my Soy fiber I use for wigs... I tried yesterday evening, much more difficult than I expected *cries*


----------



## earlene

Violet_21 said:


> I just made my first batch of soap! I'm so excited to see how it turns out!



Congratulations. That is so satisfying!



penelopejane said:


> ^^^Earlene,
> I think I'd drop the temperature a bit before I blamed the additives.  125 degrees is high for a batch you want to colour even if you are using  Shea or CO.



It's a slow to trace recipe, which is why I  used higher temps this time, but maybe I'll try a little lower  tomorrow.  As it turns out the FOs I used do cause problems, but I  didn't do the research.  I know, I should have done.  If Hubby goes to work tomorrow, I'll do the  recipe again without the FOs and maybe a bit cooler and see how it  goes.  Room temperature is too cold for this recipe, though.



Pockykai said:


> Had a think about how to make Felted Soap with my Soy fiber I use for wigs... I tried yesterday evening, much more difficult than I expected *cries*



I've done some felting and some fibers don't wet felt well unless they are included in a blend with wool.  But some of those same fibers do dry felt just fine.  Here is a link addressing a test to felt alternative fibers.  When I felt soap, I generally do a combination of dry needle felting and wet felting, depending on the fibers and the design.  (I felted the soap in my avatar using wet felting and needle felting techniques using wool roving and silk.)

Some people are allergic to wool, so soap felted in alternative fibers is a great idea.  I wish you every success.


----------



## Rusti

I sent a large portion of my ugly, cloudy first ever batch of liquid soap (diluted) home with my sister today to get it out of the house. It still washes, but it sure ain't pretty! That and planned a pair of Christmas batches. I have coworkers that want some soap bars and my mother wants to take some to work for her coworkers, so I need to get those underway in the next couple of weeks I guess.


----------



## dibbles

Cut a loaf, which is always fun!


----------



## earlene

Decided to rebatch the portions of soap that looks like corn-beefed hash.  Ugly ugly looking as a soap.  I had cut the soaps yesterday and left them overnight and when I started trimming the edges I thought they are just too ugly with pretty tops and corned-beef on the bottom.  Who would want to use them?  So I broke off the hash soap and turned the rest of the pretty soap into guest sized soaps.  They will work out better and they smell so good!  Anyway it occurred to me last night that I have some black oxide that I can use and turn the corn-beefed hash looking soap into something more like black granite soap.  That will look so much better!


----------



## penelopejane

earlene said:


> Congratulations. That is so satisfying!
> It's a slow to trace recipe, which is why I  used higher temps this time, but maybe I'll try a little lower  tomorrow.  As it turns out the FOs I used do cause problems, but I  didn't do the research.  I know, I should have done.  If Hubby goes to work tomorrow, I'll do the  recipe again without the FOs and maybe a bit cooler and see how it  goes.  Room temperature is too cold for this recipe, though.
> .



Yes I can't do my recipes at room temp either. 
Heat of the lye was all that caused my last batch to accelerate. So annoying because I wanted a slow recipe. But somep FOs can be a pain too.


----------



## Violet_21

I just cut the loaf! Below the pictures are in the mold, one bar, and all the bars lined up to cure! 

(Just uploaded the pictures... I can't seem to rotate the last two to be vertical. Sorry!)


----------



## nsmar4211

Nice creamy soap 

Attempted to unmold some melt and pour experiments. Yea, I am not liking this. Molds are currently in the freezer, which means I get to deal with glycerin dew. Wonder how long I can leave em in the freezer.... First ones unmolded fine, second ones not so well....maybe thats why Ihad the bottle of mineral oil with the molds...

Next up is making a batch of pine tar soap. I like using it but not a fan of making it....bleh..... so I'm prepping for that.


----------



## artemis

I watched way too many soapy videos. Does that count?   I won't get to soap for a couple more days, so I am living vicariously through YouTube soapers.


----------



## earlene

earlene said:


> Decided to rebatch the portions of soap that looks like corn-beefed hash.  Ugly ugly looking as a soap.  I had cut the soaps yesterday and left them overnight and when I started trimming the edges I thought they are just too ugly with pretty tops and corned-beef on the bottom.  Who would want to use them?  So I broke off the hash soap and turned the rest of the pretty soap into guest sized soaps.  They will work out better and they smell so good!  Anyway it occurred to me last night that I have some black oxide that I can use and turn the corn-beefed hash looking soap into something more like black granite soap.  That will look so much better!



This is not the rebatch of the corned-beef hash, but a picture to show the 'before'.  I'll cut the do-over tomorrow.  I have a big brick of 'black granite'.  So it looks much better now.  Hopefully cut it will look even better.

Here's what it looked like before I removed the corned-beef hash soap from the pretty soap.  This was from an almost soap on a stick that I was going to do a ribbon pour with on top of a base.  The purpose of the base was so I wouldn't have to pour so deep for the ribbon pour.  Nothing worked out well for this soap! 

Well, except that I did get the Alaska Glacier look I was looking for when I had to change direction from ribbon pour to fancy footwork to turn thick soap into something better than plop into the mold.  I am happy with the way the top part actually does resemble the blue bits visible in the glaciers in Alaska.  I don't normally do rough-top soaps because I am not a fan, but in this case, I felt a rough top was most fitting.






I turned the top portion of the soap into guest sized soaps, leaving some of them with rough tops because it works with the theme.


----------



## navigator9

Just finished cutting two loaves of Cedar and Saffron. I had a customer request 20 bars, so my house is smelling heavenly. I love C&S, to me it smells *clean*.


----------



## shunt2011

navigator9 said:


> Just finished cutting two loaves of Cedar and Saffron. I had a customer request 20 bars, so my house is smelling heavenly. I love C&S, to me it smells *clean*.


 
Those are beautiful.


----------



## navigator9

shunt2011 said:


> Those are beautiful.



Thanks. I'm going to be sure to snag myself a couple of bars this time. They usually go fast, although it's one of those love it or hate it FOs. But more seem to love it than hate it.


----------



## apples

Been browsing some of the threads I missed since August (busy with soaping which I'm glad).

I had several batches with DOS recently and now investigating the issue, I have to put on hold my soaping plans for now. Suspecting the olive oil I got cheaper than usual, I made a pound of castille two days ago (which turned mushy when defrosted and I've HP'ed it again). While waiting to cut the castile, will test other oils to. The DOS usually appear after 2-3weeks which is a headache to wait...hope to find the culprit soon so I can make breastmilk soaps for two new mommies


----------



## dibbles

navigator9 said:


> Just finished cutting two loaves of Cedar and Saffron. I had a customer request 20 bars, so my house is smelling heavenly. I love C&S, to me it smells *clean*.



Stunning soaps. And a beautiful picture too.


----------



## earlene

I ordered a planer and activated charcoal from Amazon.  I didn't really want to buy a planer/beveler, but decided although my vegetable peeler (stainless steel) does a very good job of beveling, it does not work as a planer.  And peeling off a straight flat surface of the face of my soap after it's already cut just doesn't work with my soap cutter.  So I ordered the planer.  And I want to use the activated charcoal to make tooth soap.  Still don't have the peanut oil, but I have to go to the cities to find that and I haven't felt like taking that trip just yet.  I may do that tomorrow, though since I may be going to my doctor's office and he's a few towns away.  Also I need more olive oil, so I have to go to the cities for that, too.

Took some photos of my 'black granite' soap.  That's all to soapy stuff for today.  Not much, really.

ETA:  Here is the re-do of the corned-beef-hash looking bottoms of the Alaska Glacier atop Corned-Beef Hash Soap a couple of posts above.  I cut off the tops and kept them, but turned the ugly bottoms into this:






I think this looks much better!


----------



## TeresaT

I just made a 5 gallon pail full of master batched oils.  It weighs about 30 lbs.  It has a heating blanket around it now to melt the lard and coconut oil completely down.  The lard was mushy-soft while the coconut was slushy.  I'll probably do another 5 gallon pail of oils tomorrow.  I bought regular lids for the pails, but I think I'm going to return the three I haven't used yet and get gamma lids.  I have just realized that the standard lids are one time only use.  I guess that's why they're only $1.50.  I don't want to discover a dog has drank the melted oils and tossed her guts up.  Been there, done that; was NOT a fun thing to clean up.  (It was just lard that time.  But regurgitated lard is beyond disgusting.)


----------



## earlene

WTG on the masterbatched oils, *Teresa.* 

Today I finished registration for the Soap Scent Review Board and browsed some reports on some of my FOs.  Could not find one of them on either here nor there, but I did find some reviews on the vendors site.  I'll have to submit a review about it here and there, as I have used it twice and it accelerated both times.  But the vendor information says it does not accelerate.  Only one reviewer said that it did, so people may not realize when they purchase. 

Anyway, I had decided it's time to do some research on the EOs and FOs I have and take some notes so I can plan which ones to use in what types of recipes.  It was a start, but I only looked up two FOs, then used them.  So at this rate, it will take a while.  :-?

I made two small test batches of soap, using the same slow tracing recipe.  I am looking for a good swirling recipe, as well as one I can use to determine if an additive changes how the soap progresses.  They are in the oven now, so I'll take a look at them in the morning.


----------



## TeresaT

Thanks, Earlene.  I didn't make another bucket of master batch today, but I did make a batch of soap using the master batched oils.  Oh my gosh!  What a breeze it was.  I also used dixie cups and plastic straws for measuring things and mixing colorants and the colored batter.  That made clean up a lot faster.  I usually use small dishes to weigh everything.  Since every additive needs a new dish, cleaning up after soaping was a bigger chore than soaping was.  Now, everything is disposable and much easier.  I had to make a choice between using a lot of water or creating a lot of waste.  I opted for the "lot of waste."  I won't be using as many paper towels, now, because there are less containers and pitchers to wipe out.  I think it balances out.  

I made a grapefruit and rosemary EO blend for a friend.  1 oz rosemary and 2 oz grapefruit.  I'll have enough of the blend to make two more batches of soap for her.  (That was the fragrance I used for today's batch.)  

I tried doing the September challenge on my batch today and have come to the conclusion I am just not a "ribbon pour" kind of gal.  The batter was too fluid once again when I poured it.  But I didn't want to wait much longer because I was afraid I'd forget about it and end up with pudding in a pitcher.  So this soap is going to be interesting.  It's a drop swirl with a ribbon drop swirl on top of it.  I'm thinking it's going to look like camouflage or vomit.  It's four colors: plain batter, TD, spirulina and nettle leaf.  

Oh well, it's soap.  It'll get her clean.  

I also gave my next door neighbor 4 pounds of lard from my 50 cube and about a quart of coconut oil.  I was going to pour the coconut oil into a container for her, when I realized I don't need the container it was in.  So she got to have it.  This is the neighbor who's fiancee does my yard work for me.   I've got to bring over a bunch of soaps tomorrow for them.  

Tomorrow I plan on making a test batch using a bunch of firsts:  Cherry kernel oil, Dragon's Blood FO, the Nurture new Really Red mica sample I got with the blend swap and a black mica I got from one of my pre-buy groups.  Oh, and I'm going to put glow in the dark powder in there, too.  I almost forgot about that!!   I haven't used any of those additives before, this should be a fun soap.  :mrgreen:


----------



## TBandCW

Sold soap today!


----------



## Arimara

I lost my LS castile "virtue" and I am SOO glad I didn't do this when I first learned how to make LS in general. I would have freaked out and wasted the batch. I do hate slow dilutions though. I'm so impatient.


----------



## earlene

Arimara said:


> I lost my LS castile "virtue" and I am SOO glad I didn't do this when I first learned how to make LS in general. I would have freaked out and wasted the batch. I do hate slow dilutions though. I'm so impatient.



I don't know what that means, *Arimara*.

Today I made another ribbon pour soap using a high oleic mixture of oils, dual lye and a bit of buttermilk.  I mixed two FOs, one of which reportedly discolor, but I didn't read anything about accelerating trace.  BUT I decided to hand mix to emulsion rather than use the SB and am glad I did since it didn't take very long.  I only did 2 short bursts with the SB when mixing the colors and got it all poured at just the right trace (for once!)  I was very happy with how the process went today.  And it looked so good as it went into the molds.  I think it might be the mone.

While I was making my soap my Amazon delivery came and I now have what I need to make the tooth soap but not today, I am tired and my back hurts from being on my feet for so long.  I did use my new planer/beveler and oh, my gosh, I really like this thing!  I planed & beveled 6 bars of previous ribbon pour soaps and they look so much better than before!  I also planed the bottoms of a few individual mold soaps.  Hence the back pain.  Next time I need to do this while seated.


----------



## amd

Been busy restocking the curing shelves. I attempted to shrink wrap some cupcakes but was not happy with the look. Ordered bakery boxes and stickers to label. It will drive the price up a but, but I think my market will hold it. My mom gave me a huge compliment on my soap cupcakes! (Which if you know my mom... Compliments are hard to come by.) She popped in and was looking at my cure racks. She says "why are your cupcakes with your soap?" (Back story: I make real cupcakes for special events and they get a little "fancy".) So I told her that they were soap and she says "noooo" then picks one up and says "I want to eat this. These are so cute!" Yep, my labels will gave DO NOT EAT on them....

Also tried to make an almond milk, honey, oatmeal soap. It turned out nice for the first time using a significant amount of honey. (It heated up crazy so into the freezer it went!) Was really happy with how easy bubble wrap was to use to give it the honey comb look.


----------



## penelopejane

amd said:


> . My mom gave me a huge compliment on my soap cupcakes! (Which if you know my mom... Compliments are hard to come by.) She popped in and was looking at my cure racks. She says "why are your cupcakes with your soap?" (Back story: I make real cupcakes for special events and they get a little "fancy".) So I told her that they were soap and she says "noooo" then picks one up and says "I want to eat this. These are so cute!" .



Your mother sounds a bit like mine. You never get over the thrill of getting a lovely complement from a tough task master mother! So nice. 

Glad your skills transferred from cakes to soap well. :mrgreen:


----------



## penelopejane

I am going to make soap today. I have had a lovely visitor staying for a week and am sending her home with so much soap that I am running low. So excited I can't settle on a colour combo yet but I am going to try a thin trace plain base and pour coloured batter on top a la Teresa's September challenge entry. :mrgreen:


----------



## earlene

Did I mention I gave away 6 bars of soap at my doctor's office the other day?  They were so thrilled.

Last night I made Tooth Soap and filled a large plastic Spice Container with as much AC as would fit into it.  It is SO messy to work with, I believe this will really cut down on the mess of using the stand-up pouch it came in, although I wasn't able to empty that pouch completely.

This morning I took lots more photos of soap, because I re-beveled and planed more of them.  I am still trying to decide which soap to enter into the Ribbon Pour Challenge.  So far I have only eliminated one.  :-?


----------



## dibbles

I made some soap, just because :mrgreen:


----------



## Arimara

Still diluting this castile but I'm about to pour it into a bottle and test it with an EO blend.


----------



## biarine

My liquid lemongrass dish soap.


----------



## earlene

I chose some soaps to 'salt out' and started that today.  Two months ago I made pointillism soap using glycerine to mix my colorants, but way too much glycerin.  So that soap remains rubbery and I concluded it's never going to dry.  So the whole batch - into to pot.  Also I didn't much like the pokeman challenge soaps that I made while traveling.  So into the pot they went.  I was tempted to just keep them for Hubby as they are lardy soaps and bubble up quite nicely, and hard as a rock.  But I have plenty of soaps I like better and see no reason to give him what feels to me like inferior soap.  So I decided it all would go into the pot.  And the spinach soap I made that faded so much, into the pot.

The weird thing about the spinach soap, which I made with home-dried spinach.  You know how when you steam or boil spinach it gets much brighter and darker?  Well, the spinach soap that had totally faded away over the past few months, suddenly started getting green again when I boiled it!  Remarkable.

It was sort of fun to do this thing.  I started out with some pretty dark and brightly colored soap (the pointillism soap was based on a very bright sunset painting) and after the first salting out came to the color of oatmeal mixed with maple syrup.  After the second boiling out, it is the lighter color of cooked oatmeal.  But as it is drying it is becoming quite light in color, almost white.  I am amazed by that.

Tomorrow I plan to prepare it for placing in a mold and see how it turns out as bar soap after this salting out process.  I will add some EDTA as none of these soaps had any.  I wonder if I should add ROE, too?  I think it might be a good idea as I'm pretty sure only half the soaps were made with oils to which I had added ROE.


----------



## penelopejane

I am happy to report that I made the second successful lot of a soap my son really likes.  Exactly as I wanted it to be.  I am really happy because (other than Castile) I've achieved consistency. 

I have had a failed batch of this recipe in between these. It failed because I didn't remember the FO (which was new) accelerated and the lye mixture was too hot to soap (impatience) and it's a complicated recipe with quite a few steps so both of those mattered a lot.


----------



## TeresaT

penelopejane said:


> I am going to make soap today. I have had a lovely visitor staying for a week and am sending her home with so much soap that I am running low. So excited I can't settle on a colour combo yet but I am going to try a thin trace plain base and pour coloured batter on top a la Teresa's September challenge entry. :mrgreen:



It's a fun way of doing soap.  You should try this one, too.  All you need is one divider.  I forget whose video I got this idea from, but it was basically a drop swirl on one side of the bar with a similar design poured on the top.  It's one of my favorite designs so far because it is so simple to do and can be quite elegant.  The possibilities for the combinations are virtually endless.    I want to try to do a black soap with red edges for Dragon's Blood.  That would be very sexy soap I think.  I could even put a hidden feather in the solid part quite easily.  So maybe black center with a red hidden feather in it and red edge and top for the DB.  

Anyway, post whatever you come up with.  I'm looking forward to seeing your creations!!


----------



## Rusti

Made one of two planned Christmas batches for giving away.






Scented with WSP's frankincense. The reviews say it discolors and accelerates. Definitely discolors almost immediately, the oil is so dark. I expect the soap to just get darker. I colored a portion of it with some gold mica and left the rest uncolored to see what it does. As far as accelerating, I suppose it does a bit. I had enough time for a decent drop swirl, but I expect that if I had tried to do something fancy I might have found myself in a tight spot. I put it all in the mold, walked away to turn on the heating pad and came back to a batter thick enough to hold a little swirling with a spoon handle like you see. So there's enough time, as long as you don't piddle around.


----------



## TeresaT

My soapy wonderfulness today was making a 500 gram test batch of Dragon's Blood.  I decided not to put any colors in it.  I want to see how badly it discolors.  This is the DB from Pure Fragrance Oil.  I bought it because Carolyn Z said it was the closest to her DB and I thought I'd check it out before I invested in a large buy.   

The second thing was to test the Witches Brew that I complained about in an earlier thread.  I made 5 dixie cups of tests, although one of them is a bust.  I tried weighing one gram on my scale and it wouldn't weigh one gram.  When I got to 2 grams, I filled up the dropper and emptied out half of it.  Not exactly scientific, but the best I could do under the circumstances.  I really need to get a micro scale.  So, I've got and estimated 1 gram, 2 grams, you get the picture.  Each cup has a different color in it and the number written on it.  I've got to put that info into my SoapMaker3 so I don't forget.  

The third thing was probably a soapy mistake.  I weighed out the remaining NaOH that I had (1009 grams) and decided to make a 50/50 solution since I was nearly out (32 grams left).  I made it in my stainless steel soap pot.  While it was cooling, I fell asleep.  I got up, weighed the pot and added the 19 grams lost to evaporation.   When I poured the solution into my jug, I noticed it is has a slight grayish tint to it.  So, I'm going to assume that some of the "stainless steel" etched off of the pot and into my lye solution.   I have no idea why I used the pot and not a pitcher.  I guess I thought there was going to be a lot more solution than there actually was.  It probably would have been fine if I hadn't fallen asleep for three hours.  The solution was 219 degrees when I went to lie down for a "few minutes" and 110 when I got up and poured it out of the pot.     This really REALLY makes me mad.  Now, I have to order NaOH and wait until I can pick it up next week.  I also have 2018 grams of drain cleaner that I need to find another jug to put it into.   I was going to finally test FOs because I've got a crap-ton of oils mixed and would have had a crap-ton of solution.  I bought a bunch of dixie cups for that reason and now can't do any of it.  So very annoyed with myself.


----------



## penelopejane

TeresaT said:


> It's a fun way of doing soap.  You should try this one, too.  All you need is one divider.  I forget whose video I got this idea from, but it was basically a drop swirl on one side of the bar with a similar design poured on the top.  It's one of my favorite designs so far because it is so simple to do and can be quite elegant.  The possibilities for the combinations are virtually endless.    I want to try to do a black soap with red edges for Dragon's Blood.  That would be very sexy soap I think.  I could even put a hidden feather in the solid part quite easily.  So maybe black center with a red hidden feather in it and red edge and top for the DB.
> 
> Anyway, post whatever you come up with.  I'm looking forward to seeing your creations!!



That looks great.  I am just doing confetti soaps atm to try and get rid of a few failed batches.  So nothing beautiful or different.   Although I might be able to do a drop swirl with a confetti mix in on top of a plain base...  Colours do scare me and looking at all these colours... I just have to bite the bullet.


----------



## earlene

*Teresa*, if you normally use the stainless steel pot for making soap I don't think it's steel that etched off into your lye solution. Of course I could be wrong.   Is it possible there was a bit of 'invisible' soap residue in the pot before you did your lye solution in it?  Anyway, I'd probably just use the lye solution in a small test batch and see how it works.

~ ~ ~ ~ ~

ETA:  My soapy stuff today:

Of the salted out soap I started yesterday, one part of that was almost white. I turned it into 'new' soap by melting & added ROE, EDTA, SL, yogurt and NG Lily of the Valley FO.  There was enough for 2 1-lb molds and 3 small individual bars. It will be interesting to see how they turn out and how long they will take to stop losing water weight.

I did a third salting out of the darker soap and it got just a little bit lighter in color, but not as light as the first.  I am not quite sure how that happened.  Originally I started out with all of it together yesterday.  But I had to separate it because it was too much for the size of pot I was using.  So maybe some of the darker soaps just happened to sink further down in the pot before I did the separation.  Anyway they are cooling & draining overnight.  I scooped some off and put it into a towel-lined strainer inside a bowl.  It seems to drain and dry faster than way than when just left on top of the brine.  I haven't decided what I will do with this soap yet.  I kind of like the oatmeal color, but I may want to do something more interesting.  I'll have to give that some thought.


----------



## Arimara

I made coconut oil soap with 277g of coconut oil. It's so white but it doesn't zap. The joys of virgin coconut oil.


----------



## penelopejane

Planned and prepared for a multi colour in the pot swirl and realised that every FO that I just bought (10 of them) discolours to some degree.  What was I thinking!

I used Sweet Orange Chilli Pepper and am not sure if the mica colours will morph or not.  The website of the supplier says no ricing and no acc.  That should have been a clue.  The one review says "behaved perfectly in CP soap". 
I added TD to the "white" section but not the coloured sections. 
So very disappointed in myself.


----------



## Sagebrush

This is more of a "soapy thing I did this week". Summer was busy and I figured I should pop in on the forum a little bit 
I came home from work last night and my hubs had started making me a soap cutter! I was so excited...he had underestimated my appreciation for such a gesture. I know you all will understand 
Also, I taught a friend from work how to make soap this week. I've never taught anyone before, mostly because no one has been interested in learning (or if they are, they're a complete stranger who expresses interest in my teaching a class). I'm totally gonna get him addicted like all of us...tee hee


----------



## chela1261

Unmolded some soap today. I have a slab mold with dividers and absolutely love it......nice, clean edges


----------



## Steve85569

Well, 
A couple day ago I started making soap for Christmas and managed to get a batch to false trace, nicely swirled and cpop"ing before it separated. Nice looking weed killer for the hillside. It mad a VERY hard layer of soapy lye and some ( no I will NOT zap test that) clear oil looking stuff. The weeds will die quietly and no animals will be harmed in the process.

I then had to prover to myself that it wasn't the recipe or the lye so I made a "plain" soap with no FO or EO by request. That came out well enough that I just _had to_ make a batch of white gardenia. It's nice to be making soap again. But I think one more batch of apple butter is still in store for me this fall. :mrgreen:


----------



## jules92207

I haven't made a lot of soap lately, slowly trying to get back into it. So today I made a batch of my champagne pear, a batch of honey almond eo/fo blend from WSP, a batch of lavender lime, and a little batch of BB oatmeal milk and honey without any coconut oil for a friend who is allergic to coconut oil. I also attempted a salt bar with pink grapefruit fo and peppermint eo but I don't think I mixed it well enough as it doesn't seem to be setting up. I've never had a salt bar fail so I guess this is a first. I'm going to leave it alone for a bit and see if it comes together otherwise I guess I will have to hp it... if it's even possible.

I also ordered some supplies today. I'm getting all soapy!


----------



## navigator9

I cut a batch of avocado oatmeal soap today. It's supposed to have an AC swirl, but it just looks muddy to me. Once I made a batch and was actually happy with the swirl, deep black and just a bit of a swirl. This batch, not enough AC, and I'm just not happy with the swirl, as usual. I think my frustration with my swirling keeps me from doing it more often, and that's probably just the opposite of what I need to do...practice more! You know how you hate it when you can see the finished product in your mind, and what you end up with is nothing like that. That's what always happens when I swirl. Oh well, it's still really nice soap.


----------



## earlene

*navigator9*, I think they are lovely!


----------



## dibbles

Navigator, your soaps are beautiful. Truly. It happens more often than not, for me, that I have an idea in my mind of what I want the soap to look like. It rarely happens to turn out the way I have it pictured, and am disappointed. But when I go back to it a few days, or weeks, later I can appreciate it for what it is. Usually I find that I actually like it quite well. Look at your soap again in a week, and appreciate the soft colors you achieved, the pattern of the swirls and how different they are in each bar, and how it all seems to work together with the scent you created. Then try again.

I love your individual molds, BTW. They are so elegant.


----------



## navigator9

earlene said:


> *navigator9*, I think they are lovely!





dibbles said:


> Navigator, your soaps are beautiful. Truly. It happens more often than not, for me, that I have an idea in my mind of what I want the soap to look like. It rarely happens to turn out the way I have it pictured, and am disappointed. But when I go back to it a few days, or weeks, later I can appreciate it for what it is. Usually I find that I actually like it quite well. Look at your soap again in a week, and appreciate the soft colors you achieved, the pattern of the swirls and how different they are in each bar, and how it all seems to work together with the scent you created. Then try again.
> 
> I love your individual molds, BTW. They are so elegant.



Thanks for the kind words. All I can see is how different they are from how I imagined them. And not in a good way. :Kitten Love:  Dibbles, because I seem unable to make pretty soap by swirling, I can at least pour them into pretty molds. I have lots of them! Oh, and they're unscented, so there's not even that to save them!!! But I will check again in a week. Maybe the sting of disappointment will have softened by then. Thanks.


----------



## earlene

Planed & beveled some soap.  

Unmolded the white salted out soap, cut one into bars, put another 1 pound loaf out to air dry a bit longer.  The individual molded ones look so pretty and they all smell great.  But they're pretty darn soft.  I should have let the soap dry longer before preparing it for molding.  They are bound to loose a lot of water weight.

Spread out drained salted out soap in a thin layer on a towel on a cookie sheet, granulating it into small bits with my fingers so it will dry more.  I will have to do this twice more because I have two more bowls of this.  I think I'll line a couple of large cardboard box lids and put them upstairs to dry under the fan upstairs.  I'm not sure how much time this will take, but I don't want mold growing on my soap powder-to-be.


----------



## penelopejane

navigator9 said:


> I cut a batch of avocado oatmeal soap today. It's supposed to have an AC swirl, but it just looks muddy to me. Once I made a batch and was actually happy with the swirl, deep black and just a bit of a swirl. This batch, not enough AC, and I'm just not happy with the swirl, as usual. I think my frustration with my swirling keeps me from doing it more often, and that's probably just the opposite of what I need to do...practice more! You know how you hate it when you can see the finished product in your mind, and what you end up with is nothing like that. That's what always happens when I swirl. Oh well, it's still really nice soap.



I know that feeling! I am an artist in my mind!

AC is tricky. Do you know (you probably do) that if you use 3/4 tsp pre mixed AC ppo and SB you get a black batter but if you hand blend the exact same amount it turns out grey? 

You still have to experiment with the exact amount to get the colour you want that doesn't bleed in the small amount of batter you swirl but at least this eliminates one huge variable that took me a while to discover.


----------



## navigator9

penelopejane said:


> I know that feeling! I am an artist in my mind!
> 
> AC is tricky. Do you know (you probably do) that if you use 3/4 tsp pre mixed AC ppo and SB you get a black batter but if you hand blend the exact same amount it turns out grey?
> 
> You still have to experiment with the exact amount to get the colour you want that doesn't bleed in the small amount of batter you swirl but at least this eliminates one huge variable that took me a while to discover.



I did use the SB, but obviously what I thought was plenty of AC, was not enough. The nice AC swirl I got before was with thicker batter and less colored with AC. I did a spoon swirl. Why didn't I do that this time? Why? Why? Why? LOL 

I didn't know that about AC and hand mixing though, so thanks for that.


----------



## penelopejane

navigator9 said:


> I did use the SB, but obviously what I thought was plenty of AC, was not enough. The nice AC swirl I got before was with thicker batter and less colored with AC. I did a spoon swirl. Why didn't I do that this time? Why? Why? Why? LOL
> 
> I didn't know that about AC and hand mixing though, so thanks for that.



I rushed out to tell my DH (scientist and paint chemist) when I discovered it because I was so excited and he said of course it does...and gave me this great explanation as to why.  Something about  shear force...all I know is that it works!

Here is a good thread on AC amounts in batter with pictures that might help cut out a few test batches for you:
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=59802


----------



## penelopejane

TeresaT said:


> It's a fun way of doing soap.



Not related to this post but you were looking for a car mold. 
Look what I found for you!  

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Small-Ca...n-Cupcake-Baking-Mold-Mould-1pc-/111490202677

and there are more...


----------



## Wyredgirl

Made a few batches of soap with my sister. Blew $500 at WSP on colors/fragrance 

I made a tooth soap with a lovely swirl 

Made a sweet magnolia scented soap that I want to turn out well (it will, but my sister is new to soaping and this is her fav) 

Made a two-toned soap that was disappointing , the FO accelerated trace because of my colorant and the other part was creamy and slow to trace still nice just not what I hoped for 

Made an OMH soap loaf with bubble wrap (thought I'd try it) 

Made my first beer soap, 1/2 beer caramel type color. 1/2 activated charcoal. Allowed that to gel 

Busy, busy.


----------



## penelopejane

MySoapyHeart said:


> I have never had to rebatch a soap before, but if I ever need to, I agree, I think the fine one will make it "melt" easier.
> 
> I like both effects for different reasons. I think the finer shreds can be made to look like sand, without having to use additives like oatmeal.



Soapy heart
I think your last soap on 5018 is one of the nicest confetti soaps I've seen. I like the idea of a sand substitute with fine grained confetti too. I am thinking of making a green soap just so I can confetti it!


----------



## earlene

Planed & beveled more soaps. Trying to decide what to bring with me to SoapCon this weekend.


----------



## biarine

I made  a one batch of 1000 grams Bastille soap today, with purple mica and lavender essential oil. I will donate it to charity for the homeless.


----------



## Dahila

Does it count?


----------



## jules92207

Dahila said:


> Does it count?




Totally counts.


----------



## dibbles

Dahila said:


> Does it count?



Absolutely counts - and gorgeous!


----------



## TeresaT

penelopejane said:


> Not related to this post but you were looking for a car mold.
> Look what I found for you!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Small-Ca...n-Cupcake-Baking-Mold-Mould-1pc-/111490202677
> 
> and there are more...



I didn't get this one, but I bought a different one that has 6 cavities and a rose mold, too.  I got two of each.  Thanks for finding this, it led me to them.


----------



## MySoapyHeart

penelopejane said:


> Soapy heart
> I think your last soap on 5018 is one of the nicest confetti soaps I've seen. I like the idea of a sand substitute with fine grained confetti too. I am thinking of making a green soap just so I can confetti it!



That is so sweet of you to say, thank you : )

Oh yes, do try it, it gives a different effect than the coarser confetti, so could be fun to play with different effects, layers, colors etc.

And green is my favourite color, especially emerald green. If you try this please post pictures if you can, love to see what you come up with : )


----------



## penelopejane

MySoapyHeart said:


> That is so sweet of you to say, thank you : )
> 
> Oh yes, do try it, it gives a different effect than the coarser confetti, so could be fun to play with different effects, layers, colors etc.
> 
> And green is my favourite color, especially emerald green. If you try this please post pictures if you can, love to see what you come up with : )



The one of yours I really like is the coarse green confetti in the soap with the pink top. Lovely. 

I recently confetti'd a pink soap in white batter and it looks awful. I think I will have to do what Earlene did and confetti it again in a dark base! Confetti piling up like snow here!


----------



## lenarenee

Our 4th grade gave an "apple" to the student teacher: BB's macintosh apple fo, colored with Nurture's new red mica. They were on a field trip yesterday and dd admired a sparkly rock at the visitor's center but no purchases were allowed. The teacher snuck back in an bought it for her so dd made her a gift bag.


----------



## MySoapyHeart

penelopejane said:


> The one of yours I really like is the coarse green confetti in the soap with the pink top. Lovely.
> 
> I recently confetti'd a pink soap in white batter and it looks awful. I think I will have to do what Earlene did and confetti it again in a dark base! Confetti piling up like snow here!



Oh, ok, I got it backwards! It is actually one of my favourites too. I think it is because of the pinky/red with green, and the blue on top. 

And the smell is sooooo good! I used 5 fold orange oil, and mixed that in with a tiny bit of Nurtures apricot fragrance. Strange thing is that the 5 fold really comes through big time, while the apricot lingers in the background. It is at least 5 months old (don`t have the notes here) and judging by everyone elses experience with the 5-fold I am wondering when it will fade. So far so good. 

Actually when I was cleaning today, I took a big piece out of that batch and put on my soapdish. Have used it several times now. So gratifying : )


----------



## MySoapyHeart

lenarenee said:


> Our 4th grade gave an "apple" to the student teacher: BB's macintosh apple fo, colored with Nurture's new red mica. They were on a field trip yesterday and dd admired a sparkly rock at the visitor's center but no purchases were allowed. The teacher snuck back in an bought it for her so dd made her a gift bag.



Aaww, how sweet of you both to do that: )


----------



## biarine

No soaping for me this week I just have a keyhole surgery the other day and I really want to do some but my husband watching me like a hawk


----------



## mx5inpenn

I did some browsing for a couple orders. Hopefully I'll get a chance to make some soap this weekend.


----------



## lenarenee

biarine said:


> No soaping for me this week I just have a keyhole surgery the other day and I really want to do some but my husband watching me like a hawk



That's sweet! Gotta love it.


----------



## biarine

lenarenee said:


> That's sweet! Gotta love it.




Thanks but he did


----------



## chela1261

I made a wood grain soap for Amy Wardens soap challenge. I used a fondant mat but I might try again with squeeze bottles. It's scented with BB's new fo Cedar and Amber and smells so good. I'll try and post a pic if I can


----------



## chela1261

I hope this works


----------



## apples

chela1261 said:


> I hope this works



Awesome!


----------



## chela1261

apples said:


> Awesome!




Thanks!


----------



## earlene

chela1261 said:


> I made a wood grain soap for Amy Wardens soap challenge. I used a fondant mat but I might try again with squeeze bottles. It's scented with BB's new fo Cedar and Amber and smells so good. I'll try and post a pic if I can





chela1261 said:


> I hope this works



Very pretty!! I just used Cedar and Amber in a soap a few days ago while at SoapCon2016.  It was in my goodie packet that I got when I signed in.  So that night (Saturday) I went back to my hotel and used it for an attempt at a wood grain ribbon pour.  

I love the smell of cedar and have done since I was small and my Dad's desk drawer was lined in cedar.  For as long as I can remember I always associate the smell of cedar with my Dad's desk.

My wood grain did not come out as hoped, but the soap smells great.  I cut it, planed & beveled it today.  I intend to try again with the same colors, but hopefully without one color accelerating.  I put more FO into the plain batter, and that one accelerated, but the mica-colored portions did not!  So even though this FO supposedly does not accelerate, it apparently can when added in disproportionate amounts.  (Most added to the plain batter, and much less in the two colored batters.)


----------



## JuneP

Just spent quite a while going through old recipes and discarding many, and making notes on others for minor revision I want to make. I also got,a bunch of materials receipts filed after updating my notes on what I have on hand and purchase dates.   
Now that growing season is coming to an end and we're getting cool, wet weather, I'm not spending as much time and energy in the garden and catching up on all this organizing. I'm also hoping to be able to do the spoon swirl challenge by the weekend. It's been a very long time since I've made any soap.


----------



## Susie

I made a test batch using Lard and GV shortening in the same batch.  The scent blend, though, should be phenomenal.  I was aiming for a spicy fragrance for Christmas, and it smells marvelous right now.  I used Cinnamon Bark EO, WSP Nutty Nog, and WSP Orange Clove pretty close to 1:1:1 ratio.


----------



## artemis

I finally restocked some supplies. It's been about a month and a half, so I have all kinds of soapy ideas to try! Made carrot soap for a friend yesterday and today was my first attempt to add borax to my soap. Now, I am trying very hard to not unmold the soap too soon!


----------



## shunt2011

Hoping to get a bunch of restocks made at least this weekend.  Low or out on too many.  Want to make some holiday soap as well.


----------



## earlene

Yesterday I jammed my dominant hand straight-on fingers-first into the freezer, causing pain, swelling and resulting in my hand feels almost useless.  So besides not being able to squeeze anything without pain, I can't grip anything with safety and without pain.  Hubby has to open cans, pick up the potful of hot food, even wash the bigger dishes.  Some things I can still do, but making soap is out until this hand gets back to normal.

I tried just picking up bars of soap to move them to a tray for curing and can't do that without having to switch to my non-dominant hand.  I planed & beveled one bar of soap, but gingerly because my grip is so slack.  Well, at least I can type this post without pain.  That's something!  

So since I can type, I put in an order at Steph's Micas & More since it is the last of the year and I ran out of Bodacious Blue last month. It was the perfect shade to represent the blue in glaciers.


----------



## penelopejane

^^^
Lol Earlene. We can always find something soap related to do!

I ordered more FOs. 
I used to think why do these people have so many FOs? 
It's because you need to: find a great one, get enticed by the name, need a non discolouring one, need a discolouring one, need a men's one, need one that doesn't accelerate, need one that smells
nice.


----------



## TeresaT

I've been reading "Liquid Soapmaking" by Jackie Thompson.  I hope to make a spoon swirl tomorrow after work for the challenge, but I've got to pick up a dog to dog sit for a week.  So, soaping may be out of the picture, again (still?).


----------



## mx5inpenn

Got my order for liquid colorants and fo's from NG so I am thinking about the design for my second Christmas soap.


----------



## Sagebrush

Over the weekend, my husband finished making a soap cutter for me. I've been cutting soap all week. I've also been making more of it...because I can cut it by myself now! I'm starting to really get stocked up for holiday shows.


----------



## powderpink

Oh that soap cutter looks beautiful!

I must send my boyfriend a picture of this in hopes that he'll finally get the hint 





I unmolded my Yuzu soap today...(sorry for the tilted picture :-?...)
Made it yesterday and while it was fairly firm thanks to the sodium lactate and almost popped right out, it was still slightly too soft...
But I got too impatient, so out of the mold it went!

What surprised me is that when mixing my yellow pigments into the soap batter, it turned a bright orange... but slowly, overnight, it morphed back to a bright yellow. Pretty cool, science. 

Only downside is that the scent didn't really hold up at a little over 4%, so my living room won't smell as amazing as last time when I was curing my Vetyver soap.


----------



## Navaria

I spent the day reading the forum and lamenting because, although I have my soap room organized, I still don't have time to actually make soap  Does that count??


----------



## Sagebrush

powderpink said:


> Oh that soap cutter looks beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> I must send my boyfriend a picture of this in hopes that he'll finally get the hint




Thanks, powderpink! It only took my husband about two years to get around to it. Plus, trying to put my dad on the task while he was visiting this summer accelerated the production (didn't even plan it that way!). So, best of luck to you!


----------



## Dahila

Modified Irishlass liquid soap 
I had added a bit of paste from two weeks ago and the trace was so quick.......


----------



## dillsandwitch

I did some organising in my soap room and ordered some new FO's


----------



## CTAnton

I ordered the ingredients for Top of Murray Hill's liquid soap that I didn't have in stock. Of course this introduced me to new suppliers which, for me, is always dangerous...


----------



## shunt2011

Made six batches of re-stock soaps.  Feeling accomplished for sure. Hopefully six more tomorrow.


----------



## crispysoap

Cut Fridays soap. Didn't get the look I was going for but I love how it ended up anyways.


----------



## Violet_21

Just made my second batch of soap (the famous salt bar)! I hope they turn out okay!


----------



## TeresaT

Between yesterday and today, I melted down some bulk oils from Soaper's Choice:  7 lbs babassu (6 pint jars and filled a mold with the other pint); 7 lbs tallow (4 quart jars); approx 12 lbs lard (I didn't weigh it, I just filled 6 disposable containers that I used for master batching.  They each hold about 2 lbs.)  And I finally made a new batch of 50% lye solution (4,000 grams total weight).  The one I made last time (and had the weird stuff from the pot) definitely is now drain cleaner.  It looked rusty and had sediment in it.  Not to self: never use that pot again to make lye solution.   

Tomorrow, I will make some soap.  I was going to do that today, and ended up doing practical stuff instead.  Tomorrow, I'm going to make a batch of Coconut Lime soaps for myself.  I might actually add 10% salt to the water to make a brine, I've got to figure out how much extra water I need to add.  Or I can add aloe vera liquid.  Hmm, maybe both?  I don't know.  I'll see which way the wind is blowing...


----------



## earlene

I am in Colorado at a Burger King on my way to Las Vegas.  I made  soap 2 nights ago in Nebraska. I also melted a pound of lard and added ROE to it before measuring out what I needed for the batch. The rest went back into the container with weight and date for later use this trip. Maybe tomorrow night.

I stopped at a Sam's Club in some town today and bought some more OO and vinegar. Decided to make some soap using Teresa's vinegar method.  We will be in Vegas for a week, so I plan on making lot's of soap.  I remembered everything on my list but the EDTA. It helps to actually look at the list before leaving to make sure nothing is forgotten.  Oh well, next time.  At least I have the ROE with me.  I have some vitamin E oil, too. Maybe I should add a little of it as well.


----------



## dillsandwitch

I boiled down 6 x 375ml beers into a 400ml jar ready for an attempt at beer soap. I'm hoping to give it a go on the weekend if my new Fos show up before then


----------



## penelopejane

TeresaT said:


> I might actually add 10% salt to the water to make a brine, I've got to figure out how much extra water I need to add.  Or I can add aloe vera liquid.  Hmm, maybe both?  I don't know.  I'll see which way the wind is blowing...



I don't add extra water to the soap no matter how much salt I use - either brine or salt in the batter. For brine soap I dissolve the salt in part of the water required for the recipe.


----------



## artemis

I counted all the Christmas soaps to see if I have enough for the teachers. I have just enough for school, but I should make another batch for Sunday School. Maybe neighbors, too...


----------



## artemis

Also, playing with fragrances. I have a bunch of q-tips, zip-locs, and the fragrance bottles. It makes my head spin! I'm glad it's a good day to have the windows open!


----------



## Dahila

poured LS into jars, ready to be packed, planing to dissolve the rest of soap and make some BB and get ready to make my ageless cream)


----------



## susiefreckleface

I washed up yesterdays soaping utensils, and peeked in the oven at my CPOP yellow & black spoon swirl. the black is soooo black on top.  Yes, it looks like I achieved full gel. I can't wait to get home from work and cut it up and put it on the curing rack.

Please excuse that I've been away from posting these last few months. 
I'm back now.


----------



## Dahila

Pink emulsified sugar scrubs


----------



## roryk

I made a HP shaving soap with tallow, stearic, coconut, avocado and castor. Color is ugly as sin cause I used a tbsp of red clay, which only colored it a tiny bit. But the bergamot EO i used smells great! Just cut open the pringles can and took this shot. I'll have to smooth out the wringles from the wax paper when I cut it.


----------



## TeresaT

penelopejane said:


> I don't add extra water to the soap no matter how much salt I use - either brine or salt in the batter. For brine soap I dissolve the salt in part of the water required for the recipe.



Oh, my bad.  I meant the extra water I need to dilute the 50% lye solution, not extra water for the salt.  I ended up using aloe liquid, salt and honey.  The FO was "Black Orchid" so I used pitch black mica from Micas & More, and Firefly and Pink Vibrance from Nurture Soap.  I SBd the black too much because it was semi-solid when I finally got it in the mold.  I don't think my spoon swirl is going to be very pretty.  I'll check tonight when I get home and then try again.  Maybe Bubblegum FO and shades of pink micas...


----------



## penelopejane

TeresaT said:


> Oh, my bad.  I meant the extra water I need to dilute the 50% lye solution, not extra water for the salt.  I ended up using aloe liquid, salt and honey.  I SBd the black too much because it was semi-solid when I finally got it in the mold.  I don't think my spoon swirl is going to be very pretty.



Great! I wasn't going to mention it cos you've been soaping longer than me but then I though you might not have tried a brine soap...

Luckily this technique seems to need a heavier trace so it should be ok. I had to wait for mine to setup a bit before I swirled but may not have waited long enough because it's not whispy, which is what I was aiming for.


----------



## earlene

I was up all night last night making soap. Then after sun-up cleaned up and put everything away. After all, housekeeping was coming today! I did get about 3 hours sleep, after clean-up, though.

After several hours of driving and visiting a couple of touristy spots and Alien devotee spots (no offense intended, please, if you were abducted by Aliens, I am not mocking), I have concluded there is a soaping niche not being filled.

Now, I have been to Roswell, NM on numerous occasions and stayed in various hotels and motels there. I have been to the UFO museum & Gift Shop several times as well.  Today we visited Little A'Le'Inn (on the road to Area 51) and at none of these places have I seen Alien soap. Not for sale and not as guest soaps in the hotels. There's all kinds of other Alien stuff all over the place. I know the molds exist. I have seen them.

Anyway, if any of you want to, feel free to take my observation and run with it. I have no desire to own another business so I won't be filling this niche.

Tonight I cut some of the soaps I made last night, but 2 are still too soft, so I put them back in the oven.  Not sure why they aren't ready to unmold. I am awful darned tired having slept so little, then driving over 300 miles today. I should quit obsessing over soap and get some sleep!


----------



## dillsandwitch

Made a few batches of soap today after being a couple of months without making soaps. 

Made a couple Christmas scents and tried out a couple beer soaps and a wine soap.  Boy does it smell bad when you add the wine/beer to the lye. Yuck.


----------



## shunt2011

Beveled a bunch of soaps (100 bars) and put on the racks to cure.  Hopefully get one more soaping marathon done this weekend then done for a couple months. I need a break.  Still need to make put some holiday gift sets together for my last run of shows.  I don't do a lot though.


----------



## artemis

I counted the Christmas soaps.... again. I guess I'm having a hard time believing that I really have all the Christmas teacher gifts done already.


----------



## mx5inpenn

My Christmas tree soap is in the mold. <crossing fingers> that it turns out well!


----------



## earlene

Visited a Lush store near Las Vegas. It was pretty small, but I have never been to a Lush store so I don't know what size to expect. My husband bought something for granddaughter (her birthday is next week). 

After our 18,000 (plus) steps walking the Vegas Strip today, I took a soothing bath with a bath bomb from Walmart that I bought a couple of days ago. I did not bring any with me this trip, but there is a huge whirlpool tub I didn't want to let go to waste, so when I saw them at Walmart for the first time ever, I picked up a 2-pack.

Next up: cut two more loaves of soap.


----------



## mommycarlson

I decided to make a quick batch of soap, planning to add activated charcoal to the top half and have a black and white bar.  I should have known it was going to be one of those days when I measured the AC and promptly spilled it on the counter.  Then I mixed the soap, which seemed to trace pretty fast, so I poured half the batter in and mixed in the AC, all was good until I moved my stick blender and knocked over the newly mixed black half of my soap. I called  for help from DH who was very near, he came in and helped me scrape the batter back into the bowl.  I mixed some yellow color into the other half because the soap looked pretty yellow to begin with, unfortunately the soap was setting up pretty quickly so I tried to hurry, already rattled from the two spills.  I got the yellow (hopefully) mixed in, poured it into the mold and as I was scraping the batter out of the pan I flung some all over the wall, the coffee maker, the jar of tea and the counter.  DH was cleaning that up as I was getting the rest of the batter poured in.  I finally got the yellow part in the mold and scraped the black half in and all looks really good, went to continue my clean up of the disaster area and found that I had also drug the cord from the SB through the black soap batter.....haha, it was a pretty stressful soaping!


----------



## shunt2011

Made 3 batches of soapy restocks. Balsam and Cedar, Bay Rum and Peach, Magnolia Raspberry. All wrapped and gelling. Smells so good in here.


----------



## Dahila

I had a good day at market selling my products


----------



## jules92207

mommycarlson said:


> I decided to make a quick batch of soap, planning to add activated charcoal to the top half and have a black and white bar.  I should have known it was going to be one of those days when I measured the AC and promptly spilled it on the counter.  Then I mixed the soap, which seemed to trace pretty fast, so I poured half the batter in and mixed in the AC, all was good until I moved my stick blender and knocked over the newly mixed black half of my soap. I called  for help from DH who was very near, he came in and helped me scrape the batter back into the bowl.  I mixed some yellow color into the other half because the soap looked pretty yellow to begin with, unfortunately the soap was setting up pretty quickly so I tried to hurry, already rattled from the two spills.  I got the yellow (hopefully) mixed in, poured it into the mold and as I was scraping the batter out of the pan I flung some all over the wall, the coffee maker, the jar of tea and the counter.  DH was cleaning that up as I was getting the rest of the batter poured in.  I finally got the yellow part in the mold and scraped the black half in and all looks really good, went to continue my clean up of the disaster area and found that I had also drug the cord from the SB through the black soap batter.....haha, it was a pretty stressful soaping!




Man that was me last week. I kept spilling everything! Mixed mica, lye beads all over my counter, bravo for pushing on! Lol!


----------



## penelopejane

mommycarlson said:


> I decided to make a quick batch of soap, planning to add activated charcoal to the top half and have a black and white bar.  I should have known it was going to be one of those days when I measured the AC and promptly spilled it on the counter.
> 
> I finally got the yellow part in the mold and scraped the black half in and all looks really good, went to continue my clean up of the disaster area and found that I had also drug the cord from the SB through the black soap batter.....haha, it was a pretty stressful soaping!



You poor thing!  What a day! Congratulations on getting it in the mold. 
I have to say that it is rare that I have a perfect went-as-planned soap making session so I feel your pain and really pleased that DH was there to help and you can laugh about it.


----------



## mommycarlson

Jules and Penelope, not happy about your misfortunes, but glad I'm not alone....that soap looks lovely this morning, I'm concerned about cutting it though, as the top is black and the bottom is yellow ( we live in Iowa, those are Hawkeye colors)


----------



## chela1261

I planned on making a white soap with black swirls when I came to almost finishing and realizing I had forgotten to put my fo in. In my haste I poured it all back into the bowl and added the fo stirring it to incorporate. Now I have a lovely gray soap that looks like cement


----------



## jules92207

chela1261 said:


> I planned on making a white soap with black swirls when I came to almost finishing and realizing I had forgotten to put my fo in. In my haste I poured it all back into the bowl and added the fo stirring it to incorporate. Now I have a lovely gray soap that looks like cement




I did a rebatch last year that looks like cement, they were shaped a little curved at the top so I called them tombstones this year and gave them away as Halloween soaps.


----------



## CTAnton

just cut my masculine scented deer tallow soap. I did a layer of rebatched soap near the middle for something a little different....tried a spoon swirl on the top. My hopes were dashed  this morning when I cut the soap. The fo. is absent and the spoon swirl is, well, nothing to write home about. I did take the time to write a review on the fragrance oil and alert people to not use in cp soap.The good thing is I love this soap. I get the fat from the local butcher who processes deer and elk from a deer farm in town. As long as I keep him and his wife in soap, I'm good to go...and as I learned here, just because this soap didn't come out as intended, I'm optimistic ANY scent is absent and I can call it unscented....


----------



## Buckscent

Made my first pringles can soap this evening.


----------



## earlene

It's been about a week since I last soaped.  At least today I finished labeling some soaps so I could include them in the party favors at my granddaughter's Quicinera.


----------



## mx5inpenn

Just finished a batch scented with dragon blood FO.  Attempted a teardrop, but I'm not sure it will be anything more than a blob of red in the middle.  I over-mixed.  

One more batch to make, hopefully on Friday, and all the Christmas gift soaps will be done.


----------



## maya

I cut and wrapped two batches of soap. That felt so good!


----------



## christost7

Melted and mixed my oils for a batch of an "experimental" design I have on my mind...:twisted:  Will make it tonight if I have time and energy, still undecided on the scent...I will post pics!


----------



## chela1261

Made my last Christmas soap and now trying to figure out color combos for Amy Warden's next soap challenge. So many colors to work with its a little overwhelming!


----------



## earlene

This morning I trimmed several soaps made this roadtrip. I used my son's mandoline and although it can take too much off if I am not careful to apply gentle pressure, it worked pretty well.  Some of these were challenge rejects; some were vinegar in place of water test soaps; some dual lye soaps; some 'old & new' soaps (re-batches that can't really be called confetti soap.)

My favorite from the group is a 'old & new' with avocado puree.  The mix of a couple of green micas I had with me (I brought a small sampling of micas when I packed) produced a pretty pale green. Almost celery green, which looks nice with the bits of pale blues mixed in, but I expect it will probably darken a bit.

I still have about another 20 or soaps left to trim, then I'll have to do more re-batching. However I need to go to TSC first as I only have a tiny bit of NaOH left. Maybe I'll that tomorrow as I have a growing shopping list anyway.


----------



## lenarenee

Still making Christmas soaps. Today's was Nurture's Avobath (omgosh! Need to order the huge size of that one!) Did my first hanger swirl ever so I'm eager to see it cut.


----------



## mx5inpenn

Cut my dragon blood teardrop.  As expected, it is not a teardrop.  Also didn't add enough AC.  It was black when it went in the mold, but came out gray.


----------



## Ruthie

Been trimming and labeling 10 batches of bar soap, and six scents of liquid soap.  Have a new commercial account that I'm meeting with tomorrow.  

Also met with my new partner for craft shows.  Our first is Nov. 18 and 19.


----------



## dillsandwitch

Drove down to Sydney to get some FOs and to go to costco without dh here to complain about me taking too long


----------



## earlene

I trimmed a few bars of soap today. The new Dupuytren's nodule in the web between my thumb & index finger is interfering with how I hold the soap while running it over the mandoline. New nodules are always painful, and this is in a pretty bad spot, but if it's like the others on my palms, the pain will diminish. It only appeared 2 or 3 days ago and it's the only new one I've had grow in close to a year.


----------



## susiefreckleface

eeee - pretty excited.  
This morning I finally made a batch of soap that I've really been wanting to make for a long time...
Castile at a 2% super-fat.

In about 6 months I will have 11 bars of lovely Castile soap.

Now, onto the soap calculator for another batch of Neem oil soap. 
I'm going to make some changes from the January batch.
-- edit--
I did the Neem soap [shampoo bar] waiting for DH to finish up on the computer.  It is amazing what a NEW bottle of fresh Neem smells like versus the old bottle from my first batch back in January.  This one doesn't tickle the nose like back in January.  My essential oil blend really thickened up the batch to almost mash potato consistency.  here are my essential oils: Neem, grapefruit, clove, anise, rosemary, sage.  It actually smells somewhat benign considering it is Neem.


----------



## Misschief

For what feels like the first time in a long time, I made two batches of soap this weekend. Yesterday, I made a batch of Java Jumpstart (Coffee) soap. This morning, I made a batch of Mango Butter Coconut Milk Calendula soap. My spare bedroom smells amazing!


----------



## Omneya

*Tried taking pics of some of my soaps outside​*


----------



## kchaystack

I made 2 batches of soap today.  The first was just a plain jane loaf with some GM powder, no scent and no color.  This is the last batch I needed to make for a request a friend made to make party favors for her niece's baby shower.  I am going to call it Birthday suit.

The second I did on Facebook live!  It was a lot of fun, and Saponista came to chat with me.  Was trying the floating funnel pour for the first time.  It was interesting, but things got a bit too thick to do the 'funnel' effect with the squeeze bottles.  I think it will look fine, and it is orange patch, so I know it smells great.  

The live portion was so much fun.  I loved chatting with people and it made the tedious work of squirting all those little dots so much better.


----------



## snappyllama

I molded soap for the first time. I made a polymer-type cane that is supposed to look like peppermint candies when it is cut into slices. It did not, ahem, come out exactly as I wanted.  Several victims, er, family members did identify it as "maybe ummm a candy" when I followed them around and badgered them for opinions. So I'll call it a success!


----------



## snappyllama

earlene said:


> I trimmed a few bars of soap today. The new Duypetren's nodule in the web between my thumb & index finger is interfering with how I hold the soap while running it over the mandoline. New nodules are always painful, and this is in a pretty bad spot, but if it's like the others on my palms, the pain will diminish. It only appeared 2 or 3 days ago and it's the only new one I've had grow in close to a year.



Ouch, that sounds painful. I hope you get to feeling better soon!


----------



## earlene

Thanks, snappylama. It's actually quite a bit less painful today. But all I've done with my hands today is wash dishes and move some soaps around to increase air flow. I do plan to trim more soaps again tomorrow morning and then I need to figure what to do with my accumulated trimmings.


----------



## Saponista

I enjoyed watching you soap live kchaystack, I don't really watch soaping videos very often but it was really cool being able to interact with someone on the other side of the world. I bet you are regretting using the squirt bottles today  I try very hard never to use them any more as I got so sick of cleaning them!


----------



## Dahila

i would like to see that video, could you post the link or is that a "top" secret only for the chosen?:mrgreen:


----------



## CTAnton

I made a coffee soap with double strength espresso as half my water and Crafters Choice Coffee bean f.o.Decorated the top with roasted coffee beans.I thought the coffee would darken the soap more than it did; the color was a mocha so in went some bamboo charcoal. Can't say how the f..o. will be over time but it sure smells good now!


----------



## chela1261

I did my second attempt for the soap challenge. Another fail but will try one last time


----------



## dalewaite48

*A very busy Monday*

I made  4 seven pound batches of soap today three of them goat milk and one of them waterbase all cold process and then this evening I made one that I make in the PVC pipe for shaving soap.


----------



## Arimara

I'm trying to determine if I like BB's Sparkling Snowdrop or Cocoa Butter Cashmere. Needless to say, I've been sniffing soaps for the last week.


----------



## earlene

I trimmed the rest of the soaps I made this trip. My hand is much better today, I am happy to report.

Next soapy plan is to begin to label them. I brought some of my labeling materials with me. Not the shrink wrap stuff, as that's just too cumbersome for travel.  Besides they need a lot more drying (curing) time.


----------



## susiefreckleface

Cut and racked the 9 bars of Neem oil soap from Sunday's pour.  I think I will be curing it out back and not inside after all.  The smell is not so benign now that it's cut.


----------



## biarine

I made 2 in 1 shampoo and face wash  liquid soap


----------



## shunt2011

Wrapping 150 bars of soap and putting together a list of all my soaps. I just got my first wholesale account and am pretty excited.


----------



## earlene

I watched Saponista's challenge video. Also went to another Target looking for Spectrum palm oil shortening so I can use it to make soap.  Two days in a row; two states in a row; two Target stores in a row that did not have it. Maybe the next one will, but I am having my doubts. Is this a trend in the South, or just an unfortunate coincidence? Yesterday was Louisiana and today was Mississippi; tomorrow it will be Florida.

If any of you live in Florida, do the Targets there carry Spectrum palm oil shortening?  Or can you stear me in the direction of a grocery store that does? I am traveling and online orders are out at this point.


----------



## dalewaite48

I made 3 batches of Watermelon Lip balm hot a large Etsy 
Order.  I also checked on my cold process soap drying 
On my rack, I have about 12 batches drying now.


----------



## chela1261

I entered a soap for the soap challenge and ordered some more oils and lye


----------



## amd

Whew! I finally feel close to caught up with the soapy world. About three weeks ago I did a show - I wasn't going to do any shows until next year simply because my personal life is pretty busy right now, but my cousin talked me into doing a free show in the next town over. I was second guessing it the whole week before because the show ended at 2 and I had to be at a wedding at 4. Also being an introvert, I usually leave shows exhausted. So glad that I went even though I barely made it through my friends' wedding reception - I had a great show! I took $400 in stock (which I thought was ambitious for a town of 120) and came home with $25 stock! They completely wiped me out! So the last three weeks have been restocking like crazy


----------



## nsmar4211

earlene-I'm in south east florida and my target does not have that kind...can you order it online?

Just got home so tomorrow will be soap day. Mostly labeling and wrapping but maybe a batch in there somewhere...


----------



## Greenmeadow

I cut the 2in 1 probiotic soap that made it yesterday , a double layered lemon zest/eucalyptus and chamomile powder/ tea tree , very chuffed how it looks, never made it before, designed and created my own recipe , as I had a little left over made a sample have which I tried it as well and it makes a nice bubbly lather ,is creamy and leaves the skin nourished and hydrated ( used 10%shea butter ).
Think this soap is gonna be a winner ! Lol 
In the afternoon I made a 2 pound batch , initially decided to go for the lotus flower with pink, white and black but changed my mind when mixed colours in ,as my ultramarine pink oxide turned reddish brownish and my black charcoal turned into a light greenish so i opted for a funnel pour and created a swirl spider-webbing pattern !!
So far a productive day to me!


----------



## susiefreckleface

hehee eeeee I placed a brambleberry order.  a tiny order, two items.


----------



## earlene

nsmar4211 said:


> earlene-I'm in south east florida and my target does not have that kind...can you order it online?



Thanks, nsmar4211. After trying again at another Target and seeing Spectrum brand of other oils, but no palm, I just broke down and bought Crisco with palm. Because I am traveling, I cannot order online. So today's soap will have palm via Crisco at least.  On a happy note, I found Almond oil, which the stores at home have quit stocking.

I did all the preliminary work for the soap before going to bed last night, and turned off the crockpot after the hard oils melted. When I got up this morning they were solid again and now I'm waiting for them to melt again. :think:  But at least the lye cooled nicely out on the balcony, and the micas are well dissolved & ready to go.

I have one more night in Orlando, then I'm moving on again tomorrow. I pick up my husband at the airport in Fort Lauderdale on Sunday. I think I will make one more batch of soap before we start back home again, if for no other reason than to use up the on-hand oils to make room in the car for Hubby's luggage.


----------



## vedwards

I'm waiting on a supply order, and planning to make a sugar scrub bar with some M&P tonight while I plot for the next round of CP (When the supplies come). And I have convinced my husband to let me have most of the tiny garage (he gets the shed) for my soaping activities. He's building me (or buying) shelves this weekend!


----------



## Susie

In the last two days, I have made three batches of bar soap, and one batch of liquid soap paste.  I also cleaned the house, raked the leaves, etc, etc.  Why do we call these "days off" when I am more busy than on days I work?  I need to go back to work to rest!


----------



## appsmartvn

I cut a loaf into bars


----------



## doriettefarm

I got crafty today but it wasn't all soap. Made a large batch of unscented tallow soap for my cousins that hunt. Also had my first attempt at candle making and used the leftover wax for melts. Last but not least are the sparkly cinnamon-pumpkin bubble bars.


----------



## jules92207

I have gotten the spectrum brand of palm oil at both Smart & Final and Whole Foods. Whole Foods had it the cheapest if you can believe it.


----------



## Rusti

I finally was able to make the time to use the scent blend I made last weekend. I'll pay for it in questions from the paternal parental unit about why t-shirts aren't printed, but at least there is soap!


----------



## QuirkyBlossom

I've been researching what tools I need to be able to fall down the cp rabbit hole, lol.  Seriously though, I'm super excited!


----------



## susiefreckleface

One small batch today - Lard blend, light fragrance (fig from BB) with eo hints of lav, ginger, & citrus. TD and very light indigo in the pot swirl, into a Pringles can.  Ohhhh it's more fancy than the no color batch back in February. Plus I switched the rice bran to grape seed this time.
 all for the DH.


----------



## lenarenee

I became a scent blender for the first time!!  NG fresh cut roses, with a touch of NG balsam. Wonder if I'm brave enough to put it in soap - or will I stick with straight rose fo?  (intended the balsam for a candle)

Been pouting all week as I looked for soapy inspiration for a design with ball embeds and snowflakes (new molds!) Felt sorry for myself when Googling all of the beautiful winter soaps that I didn't invent myself.  Saw Irish Lass's winter soap and loved it, was envious and made myself kick my own butt to get creative. Sat down with all the icy blue micas I had and made melt and pour samples. Chose MO blue bling and was very happy with it. Next step: figure out the rest of the design for the cp part!  Using Winder Wonderland from Nurture, but thinking I want to call it Silent Night.


----------



## dibbles

doriettefarm said:


> I got crafty today but it wasn't all soap. Made a large batch of unscented tallow soap for my cousins that hunt. Also had my first attempt at candle making and used the leftover wax for melts. Last but not least are the sparkly cinnamon-pumpkin bubble bars.



Those pumpkin bubble bars are so adorable!


----------



## doriettefarm

dibbles said:


> Those pumpkin bubble bars are so adorable!



Thanks dibbles!  I've been having a lot of fun making them and the bonus is you only have to wait a few days to use them.  My cousin in VA is coming down with his wife and kids for Thanksgiving so I'm saving at least 2 of the pumpkins for the kiddos.  Hopefully they won't mind being guinea pigs


----------



## zolveria

*Coconut soap*

gave in 100 percent coconut soap with 20 percent superfat and 1 oz of FO with sugar added to the water...

waiting to see how it behave on my skin


----------



## penelopejane

Read, in amazement, posts on this forum from so many people who post really basic questions and actually sell their product : (((


----------



## CTAnton

went to the local farmer's market and chatted up the soap maker's there...I have this passion for reading other soaper's labels...I always learn something but I did notice no weight on any of one soaper's product..first ingredient was soy...if indeed that is the ingredient of highest percentage I'd say her profit margin had to be high...not that I noticed a price on them but with that being the primary ingredient I really didn't have an interest in buying one...think 1.5 inch square...probably a 5 dollar purchase. Goat milk product if that helps..all essential oils but for me, regardless of the "naturalness" of her fragrance , I'd prefer some better quality soaping oils and spend the money there and scent with a fragrance oil...for a wash off product I'm comfortable with some chemical from a lab as opposed to some chemical produced by a plant.......the other soaper does beautiful things with melt and pour and slices you off a hunk from the loaf...makes me wonder if she includes an ingredient list with them upon purchase...venture to say no...no shrink-wrap no fancy packaging...different strokes for different folks...


----------



## Greenmeadow

Not lots of soapy thing today,cut into bars that peppermint & lemon charcoal Cp loaf I have made it Friday .All bars on the rack now to cure for 4 weeks just thinking how to name it !


----------



## penelopejane

CTAnton said:


> went to the local farmer's market and chatted up the soap maker's there...I have this passion for reading other soaper's labels...I always learn something but I did notice no weight on any of one soaper's product..first ingredient was soy...different strokes for different folks...



I just did a trip around Alaska, Canada (west coast) and the US and found that of the many, many handmade soaps on offer in stores that very few had ingredients lists - which is why I didn't buy any.  The only ones I liked that had ingredients listed were around the $10-$12 US or CAD level!  

Most had weights.  Often they were packaged so you couldn't see the product but ALL had very strong scents.  I came back thinking I had to up my fragrance.


----------



## CTAnton

"Often they were packaged so you couldn't see the product but ALL had very strong scents. I came back thinking I had to up my fragrance. "
One of my longest lasting pet peeves....how to package and display the soap in all its glory visually...I've seen some over the top packaging , vertically oriented beautiful boxes for 10 smackaroos at a fancy gift shop...I should go back and see if there's an ingredient list on that packaging...suffice to say, I KNOW that soap at the bottom of that box is a mere fraction of what it cost to put this soap+package together...the local shop that leans towards healthy lifestyles sold me a wrapped soap that she extolled early in my "career"...came home to find he used a kitty litter tray for the mold...I got the corner...with some twigs and berries embedded on the top of the soap...we worry about himalayan sea salt? LOL


----------



## techiemeka

Wanted to make a classy-ish B&W swirl - but not thinking used lemon grass in the scent blend ... Now I have a lovely Halloween soap ... Smells great tho (lavender cedarwood lemongrass). 
its not quite as yellow in the pic but still yellow.


----------



## amd

No soap made in a few days. Was hospitalized late Friday afternoon. Came home today to discover the fiancee had rearranged my bedroom so that I could have some soapy space in the other half. I love it! Can't wait to feel better and make soap.


----------



## zolveria

*CocoNUT soap 100 percent*

okay so I unmold my soap  very quick set 5 hours..
no zapp .. interestingly .. I just had to do it i bathe with it.. did not feel dry or 
at all..  I did add sugar and silk to this soap with a sprinkle of rosemary seeds in it.. I must say it feels great for being day one.. I can only image in 6 weeks.. or a 6 months  will wrap this in red ribbon  since it's white


----------



## earlene

I photographed my SMF Color Whole Challenge soaps, then put them in a Coca Cola crate and put that in a spot out of sight but with good air flow. Sure hope I don't forget them when we leave here in a week!

I was going to go to Whole Foods to look for Spectrum Palm Oil on my way to the airport to pick up my husband, but I had doubts that I had turned off the stove. So after going back (I had turned off the stove, btw) I didn't have enough time. I'll have to find another day for that.


----------



## GeezLouise

Made a new mold from scraps, then a batch of salt soap to test using acetate as lining. Cut bars an hour and a quarter after pouring and three of the ten bars broke.

Next salt soap will be in individual molds and next liner won't be acetate. The new mold was easy to use; while I like the Formica, the particle board probably won't last as long as wood. Possibly a dough scraper would have made the cuts with fewer breaks than the heavy knife I used. It was a good day for soapy lessons.


----------



## chela1261

Put an order in for more oils and made a batch on Saturday night. Cut it yesterday and wasn't happy with the results but it's still soap


----------



## biarine

I made a very simple HP soap today for my husband a activated charcoal and rhassoul clay scent of lemongrass and citronella essential oil ( my hubby favourite)


----------



## Greenmeadow

Loads today!Have ordered some more oils and butters , new FOs and colours !Excited now , can't wait to use them ! Cut the funnel pour loaf into bars , love these gorgeous bars , pink , white and green "flower iris". 
Had a bit of fun with a Christmas batch ,green, red , white , glitter ,shades of blue all in what is supposed to be a wintery Christmasy swirl !


----------



## DeeAnna

Ooh, ooh -- DH just brought home a package from the Chemistry Connection with the ingredients I need to make a syndet shampoo bar. I'm finally gonna do this after a couple of years of thinking about it. Excited!


----------



## BeesKnees

Greenmeadow said:


> Loads today!!



Greenmeadow, those bars are gorgeous!!  

DeeAnna, enjoy!


----------



## earlene

Submitted my entry for the November SMF Challenge tonight. I saw the thread was already open last night, but after the spending the day at Biscayne National Park, I was just too tired.

On our way back last night, we stopped at Whole Foods and I bought some Spectrum brand Palm Oil (shortening) so I can try it out. But, as mentioned before, I was too tired to make soap either.

Today we did a boat tour at Everglades National Park, which was not at all tiring, so uploading the photos and posting was feasible. But we're getting up early to go to Key West, so I won't be making soap tonight. And probably not tomorrow night either. I hope to do so on Friday because I want to use up some oils before we leave here on Saturday. I'll still have to pack up soap, but it's easier to consolidate than various bottles and containers of oils.


----------



## Greenmeadow

Thank you BeesKnees !


----------



## GeezLouise

Picked calendula flower petals.


----------



## GeezLouise

Dried & ground the calendula and put it in soap. Tested experimental log splitter yesterday and wound up putting the soap back in the mold and baking for a couple hours. Cut it with splitter 2 today and bought parts for splitter 3.


----------



## shunt2011

So excited to have the next 5 days off work and will be able to clean my soaping room and make some goodies.  Hope to do my swap soap this weekend.  Also need to get ready for my last show of the year.


----------



## earlene

We arrived home on Monday and I am glad to be back.  In the large accumulation of mail were three soapy packages.  One I sent myself to lighten my travel load (22 pounds of soap).  I just unpacked the box today. Another was my order from Steph's Micas & More.  Oh, now I really want to use those micas and the funnel spout containers!  The third was from *Teresa*.  Thank you, *Teresa*!  When we met up at SoapCon, she said she'd send me a bar of pine tar soap so I could see what it was like.  The bars (3 different soaps) are wrapped so nicely.  I really like your wrapping.  And thank you for the EDTA.

Besides opening 3 items of mail that I knew ahead of time was soap/soapy stuff, I put some away for further curing.  Now I have loads to shrink wrap and label again.  Good, as I have told MIL that for Christmas we are giving all the staff soap at her Nursing Home.  She was thrilled by the idea.  I had Thanksgiving dinner with her at the NH yesterday.   If you think Nursing Home food leaves something to be desired, you are correct!

And, although not strictly soap related, it is necessary to be able to comfortably write on this forum, use my soap calculator, save my recipes, etc.....  I did a bit of transferring of data from old laptop to new laptop today.  My 7-year-old laptop was getting so bad, that I decided I needed to buy a new one before I lost everything.  So while in San Antonio I bought a new one.  In Las Vegas, I visited Frye's Electronics, my favorite computer store, and lusted after a $3,000 machine I really really really wanted.  But the cost, the size, the weight, the cost, well I decided to sleep on it and chose to wait a bit longer to decide.  It had almost everything I wanted, but I chose another one when in SA that cost me far less.  Then came the process of transferring information.  I hate that part.  But using my tablet or phone was so cumbersome for posting online, or for soaping purposes, that today I forced myself to get enough done that I can now write a post without the difficulties I had with my tablet.  Hooray!

Tomorrow I plan to transfer more files, particularly my photos and my documents.  I doubt I'll have time to re-install all of my software tomorrow, but I will be happy to have my soap recipes on this laptop.


----------



## mx5inpenn

Finished my swap soap a bit ago.  It better turn out or I'll have to come up with something completely different as I used the last of my FO blend and there's no time to order more. *crossing fingers*


----------



## earlene

I shrink wrapped some soaps yesterday and this morning.  I have more to do, but since Hubby is off work today, I put the shrink wrapping stuff away.  I also trimmed some soaps to give them smoother surfaces.


----------



## triplemom

I am not as advanced as the rest of you but still addicted none the less!
oops sorry wrong forum! This is melt n pour


----------



## biarine

triplemom said:


> I am not as advanced as the rest of you but still addicted none the less!
> oops sorry wrong forum! This is melt n pour




They are lovely


----------



## Greenmeadow

Back to soaping today after a week away to the sunny Spain ! Made a 2 pound batch , used pretty pastel colours , can't wait for tomorrow to unmolded and cut it into bars !


----------



## houseofwool

The last few days have been all about catching up on accounting and doing a physical inventory. Not my idea of fun, but the accountant is less grumpy when I do it. 

Still have a bit more to do and am thinking that the only way to get it done is to take a day off from my regular job.


----------



## susiefreckleface

CDO with excel and the curing rack - somebody stooooooopppp me.    - but you know what, I  actually I think I'm over it.  I'm comfortable with the rate of water loss. I trust the 8 week curing process finally, and today it felt like I was just going through the motions weighing and tracking.

Another BB purchase.. I tore myself away from Mad Oils, sooo hard b/c I want their Micas.

OH yeah, Saturday I went to the tack-n-feed for a gallon each of 99% alcohol and rice bran oil. INSTANT gratification achieved. Now I need to find my dried hibiscus flowers. My mama-in-law loved that soap, so I'm planning to replicate it and send her another set for Christmas (Jan 7th for RO & some OCA). I have just enough time if I soap it in the next couple days.


----------



## amd

Researching soleseife. I came across a bar from another soaper in my stash and adored it - much more than the usual salt bars. I made one attempt at it and failed. More research (too much salt/not enough water), but still trying to figure out if I can do this as a loaf or if it can only be done in cavity molds. I'll be digging through the forum today. Otherwise... I took a stab at the BB sculpted horse soap. Epic fail. I did make a very lovely honey soap though with a drop spoon swirl. I fragranced it with apricot & honey fo from wsp. It is so lovely!


----------



## Arimara

amd said:


> Researching soleseife. I came across a bar from another soaper in my stash and adored it - much more than the usual salt bars. I made one attempt at it and failed. More research (too much salt/not enough water), but still trying to figure out if I can do this as a loaf or if it can only be done in cavity molds. I'll be digging through the forum today. Otherwise... I took a stab at the BB sculpted horse soap. Epic fail. I did make a very lovely honey soap though with a drop spoon swirl. I fragranced it with apricot & honey fo from wsp. It is so lovely!



That soap is sounding so lovely it must define lovely.:mrgreen:


----------



## earlene

More shrink wrapping and labeling going on here, between hearing aid appointment and making phone calls to California and laundry and dishes.  What else.  Oh, yeah, a bit of soap shavings accumulating in the container.  I'll have to do a little rebatch with the shavings soon.


----------



## earlene

I had to search my photo log to determine which day I made a soap I shrink-wrapped yesterday and started to label.  When I carried it downstairs, I left the label behind upstairs and couldn't remember which soap it was.  I was off by 10 days and would have included the wrong ingredients on the label if I had depended on my faulty memory.  I thought the label said 9/6/2016, but per the photos I made it on 9/16/2016.  Thank goodness for my backup documentation of the soaps I make (the photos with made-on dates and a brief description.)

More evidence of why I need to keep my computer up to date.  I still haven't copied my soaping recipes onto this new computer, but it on today's To Do List!


----------



## TBandCW

Woo-Hoo!!  Don't want to jinx anything but just dropped off two more online orders at the post office.  One was for 8 bars of soap!!  It's been a good week for online orders.


----------



## Greenmeadow

Just made my first MP soap on a clear base layered and swirled in 4 colours red , orange , yellow and mat white , with dried carnation petals in the top layer


----------



## kumudini

Cut the soap I made on Wednesday. The design didn't go exactly as planned but I'm happy with what I have. It's scented with mint and star anise EOs, colored with AC and TD. This is for DH.
I'm also planning another batch for later today. Most of the soaps in my stash are over 1 year old and I'm absolutely loving them. So I'm going to make few more batches now, to be used atleast 6 months later.


----------



## amd

Arimara said:


> That soap is sounding so lovely it must define lovely.:mrgreen:


 
Thanks Arimara! I'll post pictures when it firms up a bit more. The honey is making it softer than usual so I'm trying not to handle it. (But I want to pick it up and smell it and stroke it and pet it and call it George...)


----------



## bumbleklutz

Made a small (1#) batch and separated it to test 3 new FO's.  I also discovered that the small hard plastic cups I use to weigh out FO's; that I thought were safe to use with FO's are not.  One of them melted, and now my kitchen smells like rosemary orange...LOL.  Never had a problem with them before, but live and learn.


----------



## houseofwool

Wahoo!  Most of the accounting is done for this year. Just one set of data to fix and then it is on to finishing a physical inventory of bulk oils and other supplies. I managed to get the essential oils done last weekend. 

My accountant will be much happier this year!


----------



## CTAnton

I did my first craft show yesterday. Mostly melt and pour holiday soaps but some of my deer tallow cp soaps.I was the only soaper there which is rare in these parts. Maybe that was a clue because sales were less than robust. There was some discussion amongst the vendors as to poor advertising. 50 dollars for the table and I probably made 150. But I had a blast.............................


----------



## jules92207

I should have soaped. I should stick with what I know instead of trying a body butter, which I promptly over fragranced, and now I'm trying to figure out what to do with it.


----------



## earlene

Note to self: Don't get distracted while planing & beveling soap!  A couple of mornings ago I planed a teeny tiny bit of skin from a finger.  Then yesterday, I trimmed one of my fingerails while planing & beveling soap.  Nothing huge, but, really, do I need kevlar gloves or something?  :?  (seriously, I'm looking into it.)

So, obviously, that's what I've been doing.  Planing, beveling, dosing soap with ETOH.  Shrink wrapping, labeling.  Oh, that reminds me...

Yesterday I thought I'd lost my touch with the plastic film heat sealing doo-hickie (I know there's another name for it, but it is eluding me atm).  The seal just wasn't working right.  Oh, I remember now, 'impulse sealer', and why is that?  Anyway, it finally dawned on me that the setting was the problem.  Yes, that was it.  It worked fine the rest of the day, for the most part.  Then this morning, all over again.  And I couldn't get that 'fine tuning' to choose the right setting.  Then, light bulb moment, I thought 'mark the spot on the dial!' So I put a contrasting colored arrow on the spot where the dial needs to be set.  And it works like a charm again.  So glad it finally occured to me there is an easy solution!  Apparently I keep accidentally changing the setting when I move the thing around.

ETA: I just ordered some kevlar gloves on Amazon.  I'll give them a try and see if I can manage working with them while planing soap.  I'm not sure, but as many times as I've nicked myself cutting soap, I may as well go for it.


----------



## randycoxclemson

*Cut the worlds ugliest soap*

In the ongoing attempt to create a soap for a neighbor (and his son) that will get rid of chlorine smell when they go swimming, I finally decided on a plan.

I made a brine soap with super-strength coffee as the liquid (brewed at least double-strength coffee--Cafe du Monde, so it had some chicory in it--then ran that through another cycle with double amount of fresh grounds).  So the coffee from the get-go was not the most pleasant smelling thing.  Dissolved the sea salt in that, added some honey and a big wad of silk and then added the NaOH.

Man did that smell!  But I'd made coffee-based soap before and it smelled bad at first, too.  In the oil, I added some activated charcoal and bentonite clay.  Now, one of the oils was Neem Oil, so that, combined with the really hot, burnt coffee smell was a bit much.  So, while I was stirring the soap (it wasn't tracing at all), I added two fragrances and it immediately started turning to thick pudding.

I quickly poured it into my 4-pound mold and had enough to fill one-pound silicone mold and that was it.  Looked like mud or tar.

That was Sunday.  In fact, within 2 hours, the silicone loaf was so hard I went ahead and cut it.  FIRST QUESTION: anyone ever cut cold process soap that soon after mixing?

Anyway, I let the larger loaf sit overnight and cut it this morning.  It's still butt-ugly and smells, interesting--sort of a cross between some woody essential oil and ammonia.  I'm hopeful that will settle down over the next six weeks or so.  It is hard and silky smooth.  SECOND QUESTION: anyone ever done anything like this to let me know what to expect?  If it doesn't get the chlorine smell off of them, maybe it'll just replace it with a ... um ... different scent.


----------



## TBandCW

Panic mode:shock:.  Thought I had enough soap to sell to get me thru the end of the year!  WRONG!!!


----------



## amd

I decided to try bubble bars - I bought some from a soaper friend and hers were OK. Tried a couple recipes and then bought one (which was absolutely perfect, from the instructions to make, tips & tricks, to the product itself). I launched them in my store, expecting to sell a few, but at the price I needed to make a profit I didn't have high hopes. I sold out in two days! So I put in a big order for more ingredients and scrambled to find things locally to at least make a quick batch or two to cover the people who have tried to place orders. Curious to see how these and the soap cupcakes sell after the holiday season.


----------



## LisaAnne

I am learning to make kaleidoscopes (this is my first one) and I had to try soap shavings.


----------



## earlene

LisaAnne said:


> I am learning to make kaleidoscopes (this is my first one) and I had to try soap shavings.



*LisaAnne*, although that's very pretty, it reminds me too much of my ocular migraines.  It made my eyes hurt just looking at it!  Have fun with your kaleidoscope soap; it sounds like a fun project.

My kevlar gloves came yesterday, so of course I had to immediately try them out by planing and beveling soap off and on most of the day.  Not a single cut or scrape all day, but boy oh boy did my hands feel tired by the time I quit.  It's the longest I have done that ever.

It seems I have pretty much caught up with planing soaps that are ready to shrink wrap and I started on some that should probably cure a little longer first.  It's a good thing, too, because I am almost out of the 'smell-though shrink wrap' that I purchased from Great Cakes Soap Works.  So this morning I ordered another 100 feet.  The first 50 feet lasted me about 6 months.

With only 3 more days to gather supplies for the Home Swap and to pack for my trip and to clean the house sufficiently prior to my departure, I still need find time to label as many of these shrink wrapped soaps as possible.  Plus I am still working on transferring files to my new laptop.  Way more work than in the past, as I am also learning a few new things about the updated OS, and other technical details I have not before encountered (as far as I recall.)


----------



## bumbleklutz

Last night I made a 1# batch scented with NS Satsuma Orange.  Citrus scents are my favorite, so I hope this one sticks around.  

It smelled great oob, although when I added it to the soap batter; I think the scent changed a little.  This morning even though the soap is still in the mold and slightly warm; it's back to the oob smell.  

I "attempted" a checkerboard pour of white and orange; but I think my batter was too thin and I poured from too high.  So, my top layer probably dropped into the bottom layer.  :cry:

Will cut it later today and see how it turned out.  Either way, it's a learning experience.  As always with soap:  "Even if the baby is ugly, the parents are still proud."


----------



## mx5inpenn

bumbleklutz said:


> Last night I made a 1# batch scented with NS Satsuma Orange.  Citrus scents are my favorite, so I hope this one sticks around.



That is my oldest's favorite. I made a batch in early October. The scent is still obvious in the cured bars, although not as strong. Once they are used, it bounces right back.


----------



## bumbleklutz

mx6inpenn said:


> That is my oldest's favorite. I made a batch in early October. The scent is still obvious in the cured bars, although not as strong. Once they are used, it bounces right back.



Good to know it comes back when they are used.  I've found that to be true with certain fragrances, especially citrus fragrances.  

Years ago I soaped a fragrance called "Creamsicle" (long discontinued :cry: ), that you guessed it, smelled EXACTLY like the ice cream treat.  I fell in love with that fragrance, but 2 weeks into curing, the scent was completely gone.  A few months later I absent mindedly grabbed a bar, and was completely blown away at how good it smelled in the shower.  

Interestingly, when the bar was dry and sitting in the soap dish, there was hardly any scent; but as soon as hot water hit it; the fragrance just bloomed.

Out of curiosity, what usage rate do you use for the Satsuma Orange?  I soaped it at 4.25% as that was all I had, but I think at 5% or 6 % it would do better.


----------



## mx5inpenn

I used 5%. I usually go with 3% but since citrus is notorious for fading, I just went with the higher amount.


----------



## bumbleklutz

mx6inpenn said:


> I used 5%. I usually go with 3% but since citrus is notorious for fading, I just went with the higher amount.



Thanks for the info. Truth be told, I got the Satsuma Orange as a sample from Nurture Soaps, and liked it oob so much I had to soap it.    I just used the entire sample bottle in the batch.  The full bottle weighed 29 grams including the bottle, and the empty bottle weighed 9 grams.  So, it was 20 grams. That's a generous sample.  In my recipe it worked out to 4.25%, that's where the wonky number came from.  I think 5% would be the perfect strength for that fragrance though.


----------



## mx5inpenn

bumbleklutz said:


> Thanks for the info. Truth be told, I got the Satsuma Orange as a sample from Nurture Soaps, and liked it oob so much I had to soap it.    I just used the entire sample bottle in the batch.  The full bottle weighed 29 grams including the bottle, and the empty bottle weighed 9 grams.  So, it was 20 grams. That's a generous sample.  In my recipe it worked out to 4.25%, that's where the wonky number came from.  I think 5% would be the perfect strength for that fragrance though.



I also got it as a sample originally. I used that mixed with cinders in a soap. My son loved it so much oob that I figured I better order more!


----------



## shunt2011

Finally made my soap for the swap. Also made some others. 30 lbs of soap in their molds.


----------



## biarine

My newly cut rustic papaya soap


----------



## Gerry

I cut Sunday's soap today.  The one in the mold and cut photos didn't turn out exactly as I had pictured while planning.  Sometimes what looks good on paper isn't as great as the reality.  And silly me, I instinctively thumped the molds after pouring in the square white imbeds, causing them to sink... even into my (formerly perfect) black layer.  Oops!

The round ones are further experiments in divided pvc tubes using a vertical hanger swirl (circular mixing).  I really like the way those turned out.


----------



## Marshall

I Joined SMF right at a year ago and with this communities help I feel I have progressed enough to make some gift baskets for a few friends and family members. I still need some work on the whole color swirlie thing but I am confident that beyond that the bar quality is good.  
Feels good to gift something hand made with some thought behind it.
Thanks to all in this wonderful group,  your collective knowledge made these gifts possible.

I hope you all have an amazing holiday season!
Marshall


----------



## earlene

While I was having my soapmaking marathon in Branson, I didn't do any posting here.  I made several pounds of soap, though.  All my SMF Home Swap soaps and some other fun soaps.  My first spin swirl ever.  That was fun.  I had bought a small Lazy Susan at Goodwill just for that purpose. 

Also did a couple of salting-out batches while away.  When I was packaging soaps recently, I thought that the fact that salted out soap floats would make it a nice kids soap.  So I plan to try a kid-type mold with the salted out soap and see how it turns out.  

I used up most of my infused oils this past week, but saved some to pair with scents that I had not brought with me on the trip.

Today I cut, trimmed & beveled some of the soaps that were still in the molds when I left.  One more large loaf and the small spin swirl soap are yet uncut.

Offered Hubby soaps to give as co-worker gifts this year.  He hasn't given me a count yet, so I don't know for sure what kind of dent it's going to make in my 'stock.'


----------



## TeresaT

I discovered that the 5 pounds of soap I made yesterday were rancid.  Yep.  I finally made that "Home Sweet Home" swap soap yesterday morning, then unmolded and cut it last night before I went to bed.  This morning the kitchen smelled odd.  It was the soap.  The unscented soap was apparently scented with funk.  I went over to the 5 gallon master batched bucket and opened it up to take a whiff.  It stunk.  Why did I not notice this funky odor yesterday when I was making the soap?  OH YES!  I know.  Because I had a wax tart melting in the kitchen making my house smell like Christmas baked goods.  THAT'S WHY!!   When the fake Christmas cookies went to bed, the funk came out to destroy the kitchen.   I didn't have time this morning to deal with this, so my house will really stink like funk tonight when I get home.  Note to self:  NEVER leave the bucket warmer plugged in (especially for a month).    I hadn't made soap since the last SMF challenge.  The bucket warmer was still plugged in.  (I completely forgot about it.)  I noticed it was plugged in on Friday and decided, "Oh, great!  I can make soap on Saturday."  Which actually turned into Sunday.  But the point is, leaving a bucket warmer on for a month will cook your oils and make them rancid.  And then you end up wasting not only what is in the bucket, but the extra .652 pounds of kokum butter you added to the 4.6 pounds of master batch you used to make the batch of rancid soap you are going to throw away when you get home from work.  And the vinegar.  And the EDTA.  And the sugar.  And the 50% master batched lye solution.  I suck.


----------



## earlene

No, you don't suck, *Teresa*.  Accidents happen.  YOU are fabulous!


----------



## TeresaT

Thanks, Earlene.  I was so frustrated yesterday when I realized what happened.  I tossed the soap and the bucket full of oils in the trash.  I'm off from work tomorrow; I'll haul everything to the dump in the morning and then make a couple of new batches when I get back.  Last night before I went to bed, I discovered the hole in my ceiling grew exponentially during the day.  It now looks like a frog is in the ceiling.  The roofers were on my roof this morning at 8:00 tearing it apart. There have been some delays.  I hope most of the repairs and construction work will be finished today and the actual shingles will be finished by tomorrow.  I'm going to need another contractor to remove the rotted insulation and replace it and the ceiling.  I think there's some nasty mold up there, too.


----------



## TBandCW

Waiting not so patiently for my very first loaf mold to arrive.  It apparently is taking a tour around the U.S.  Already been from Indiana to the pacific ocean and back again to Illinois.  Hopefully now it is done sight seeing and will find it's way to Nevada!


----------



## Scooter

Made some more 100% CO (SF: 20%) soap with 8 oval cavity molds, about 5 oz weight each before shrinkage. Also, made a 5 lb loaf mold with my favorite 4-oil recipe and some cedar EO I got a while ago.

I don't soap nearly as much as I would like b/c I use just a little more than 2 bars a month. :-(

Scooter


----------



## earlene

TBandCW said:


> Waiting not so patiently for my very first loaf mold to arrive.  It apparently is taking a tour around the U.S.  Already been from Indiana to the pacific ocean and back again to Illinois.  Hopefully now it is done sight seeing and will find it's way to Nevada!



The traveling Soap Mold!  What stories it will have to tell.


----------



## jules92207

I haven't been soaping as much as I would like, but I did manage to make some baby shower soaps for my friend last weekend so I started unmolding them. They are doing a Winnie the Pooh theme so we did honeycomb and honey pots in yellow and grey.


----------



## toxikon

Ordered two tall & skinny silicone molds from Brambleberry after much deliberation. I researched a few T&S mold out there, made a diagram to see what the bar shape would look like for each mold, compared prices, etc... Probably overkill but I'm so excited for my new molds to arrive! I plan on making my own wooden boxes for them to prevent bowing (which seems to be a commonly reported issue with the BB T&S).


----------



## TBandCW

toxikon said:


> Ordered two tall & skinny silicone molds from Brambleberry after much deliberation. I researched a few T&S mold out there, made a diagram to see what the bar shape would look like for each mold, compared prices, etc... Probably overkill but I'm so excited for my new molds to arrive! I plan on making my own wooden boxes for them to prevent bowing (which seems to be a commonly reported issue with the BB T&S).


I also measured soap, soap box etc. before I ordered my new mold. Not overkill, just common sense!



earlene said:


> The traveling Soap Mold! What stories it will have to tell.


 
:mrgreen: Just hope it doesn't have jet lag, aka any damage, after it's adventure!


----------



## amd

Researching breast milk soap for a couple ladies at work. Wrapping Christmas presents (only one of which is soap related which makes me wonder what is wrong with the rest of my family).


----------



## shunt2011

I am officially done for the year.   Hope to make some fun things next weekend after the holiday and after my daughter and grandkids are gone from visiting. Just some baking and gift wrapping left to do.


----------



## TBandCW

TBandCW said:


> Waiting not so patiently for my very first loaf mold to arrive.  It apparently is taking a tour around the U.S.  Already been from Indiana to the pacific ocean and back again to Illinois.  Hopefully now it is done sight seeing and will find it's way to Nevada!


Soap mold arrived in perfect condition!  Whew! Map of it's journey


----------



## chela1261

I entered a soap challenge and that was it. Too busy with Christmas


----------



## amd

Made 4 lbs of breast milk soap for a friend. Rebatching last week's blueberry beer failure. Closed the online store and started inventory. I did a terrible job keeping up with my books so that will be the next task.


----------



## TBandCW

Today I trimmed first soap of 2017 and now on curing rack.  First of many to make in the next few months.


----------



## GeezLouise

Yesterday I made soap bar cutter v1 and log cutter v3. Hubby contributed old guitar strings.  Plan to use the bar cutter later today.  

Today, so far, I split a batch and made a pair of salt soaps; dual lye, 100% CO and 100% (of the oil weight) salt; one with fragrance and the other without. Last time, I cut at about an hour and 15 minutes after pour and got 30% breakage. This time, I watched and regularly touched the surface (through a sandwich bag) checking firmness. The fragranced soap was firm enough to cut 40 minutes after pour, with one soft edge that hardened quickly. I cut the plain soap at 51 minutes without breakage, although there was a little edge break-away in places. I plan to cure 12 months per amd's suggestion in November.


----------



## earlene

On the 24th, I took 40 bars of soap to the Nursing Home where MIL lives for the staff.  Hubby got off work a little early so we could have dinner with her.  Today (well yesterday, the 25th really, except I haven't been to sleep yet so it still feels like today) I saw that most of them have been taken, with about 3 or 4 still left in the box.  MIL told me that some of the staff came and thanked her and that one young man was so thrilled to get some handcrafted soap.

One of the nurses told me she had made soap once, using OO & CO & an EO, but hasn't since.  I hope she chose a good one, enjoys it and maybe tries making soap again.  I know I enjoy it so much.  My niece made some 100% CO soap sometime in this past year and from what she told me it sounded like she had a very difficult time with it and hasn't tried again.  She lives in Colorado, so I haven't really had much opportunity to spend much time helping her with that and it's such an expensive hobby, I wasn't sure if I should or not anyway.  But maybe next time I visit (which I usually do at least a couple of times per year) I will offer to help her if she wants to try again.

When I brought the soap yesterday for the staff, MIL asked me which one was my favorite.  I told her that my very favorite was not among them, but did show her which ones I liked best of the ones I did bring.  Then today (again, yesterday actually) I brought her 3 bars just for her, one of which is my very favorite and 2 other that I like very much.  We had lunch together then I went home.


----------



## earlene

I was up VERY late last night reading the 'Deanna, I have a question....' thread.  Very very late.  I am on page 24.  OMG, now I want to make that soap!  But I will continue reading the thread all the way through first.  It is so educational!  And I really want to see how the experiments evolved.

Not today.  Today I make Christmas dinner for my husband as it is his first day off.  So the only soap thing I will be doing today is using my worktable for cooking and not soapmaking.  AND reading that thread when I relax.


----------



## bumbleklutz

Made a 2# batch of blackberry rose fragranced soap.  I did a pink, blue, white, and violet spoon plop followed by a little in the mold swirling.  That particular fragrance moves like a hyperactive two year old on meth, soooo...in other words it's FAST!  :crazy:  It's in bed right row, but I can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## penelopejane

amd said:


> Made 4 lbs of breast milk soap for a friend. Rebatching last week's blueberry beer failure. Closed the online store and started inventory. I did a terrible job keeping up with my books so that will be the next task.



Did you close it temporarily just to do a stocktake or are you closing it permanently?


----------



## penelopejane

I got some feedback from my son today who said the cinnamon line in this soap is so scratchy that he won't use the soap again. This is the "soap is soap mum" son so I am really appreciative of his feedback even though it is disappointing as I love the effect the line gives the soap and I want to stick to natural additives. 

AC is ok but it is messy and bleeds a bit, I have found.


----------



## penelopejane

I am about to make my first batch of soap since 16 October 2016! 
Goodness knows what I have been doing...oh yes, I remember, getting ready to host Christmas for some special visitors!  The house needed a bit of work!


----------



## bumbleklutz

penelopejane said:


> I got some feedback from my son today who said the cinnamon line in this soap is so scratchy that he won't use the soap again. This is the "soap is soap mum" son so I am really appreciative of his feedback even though it is disappointing as I love the effect the line gives the soap and I want to stick to natural additives.
> 
> AC is ok but it is messy and bleeds a bit, I have found.
> 
> Tried two different browsers and can't upload a picture of the soap.  So sorry. :headbanging:



I'm having the same problem penelopejane.  Every time I try to upload a picture it says "upload of file failed".   I've tried Edge and Chrome browsers. It's not working for me with either one.

Update: It seems to be working now.  Here's the spoon plop monster.  Other than a few air pockets where I didn't bang the mold on the counter hard enough to get he bubbles out it turned out ok.


----------



## penelopejane

bumbleklutz said:


> I'm having the same problem penelopejane.  Every time I try to upload a picture it says "upload of file failed".   I've tried Edge and Chrome browsers. It's not working for me with either one.





I think it is working again now!

PJ


----------



## bumbleklutz

penelopejane said:


> I think it is working again now!
> 
> PJ



Working again for me as well.  Must've been a temporary glitch.


----------



## powderpink

I was getting all pumped up to get some brambleberry loaf molds (the 10 inch and the tall one) from a webshop here as they were on sale 10-20 euro off (they are otherwise very expensive here 24 and 42 euro).. I thought the sale would be until January 1st, but it wasn't  

I might still get some FOs though. I am really curious about cocoa butter cashmere. And that new maple one.

And I'm debating on whether I should splurge on the lush sale or save my money to buy supplies to make my own.


----------



## earlene

Continuing to read the 'DeeAnna, I have a question...' thread.  Hope I can get through it by sometime tonight.  I'm currently on page 60 and last I looked it tops off at page 68.  Lots of information there and I am SO intrigued!  I am also working on my plans for the New Years Castile Soap Project.  Choosing recipes and limiting them to something reasonably doable in one or two days is the issue.  Originally I thought 4 small batches, but I keep leaning toward more.

I can't believe the amount of soaping ideas I keep coming up with and I only have so many years remaining.  I think I'll just have to live longer than I planned.  Another 33 years is not nearly enough time!

In betwixt all this brain intensive stuff, I am cleaning up some bars of soap trying to get them look a bit prettier so I can package them sometime soon.


----------



## TeresaT

I neutralized 2673 grams of vinegar today (added 89 grams NaOH).  I was excited about that.  I also sold 4.95 pounds (19 bars) of soap to a friend of mine for $50.  That's enough to buy more supplies!  I'm going to make her husband some beer soap and fragrance it with a beer FO.  I'll probably make a batch of all OO soap tomorrow and a batch of OO/Laurel Berry so they'll be able to cure for a full year.  I might try to get in a large pine tar batch, too.


----------



## amd

penelopejane said:


> Did you close it temporarily just to do a stocktake or are you closing it permanently?



Just closed until January 10th for inventory and book work. Of course I have yet to do any of this. Every time I look at the pile of receipts and the spreadsheet I had every intention of keeping updated, I want to throw up. I am going to buy Soapmaker 3 to see if that helps me at all in 2017. I also signed up for a bookkeeping class at the local college. All I want to do is make soap!!!


----------



## earlene

Cleaned & prepped my worktable so I could make soap again.  I haven't done any since my return from Branson (about 2 weeks), so it's ready.  Just in time for my New Year's Castiles Project and the January SMF Radiant Color Soap Challenge.  I am combining the two. Two birds, one stone.

ETA: Made soap - one batch Andulusian style Castile except for the gradiant color.  That's not traditional.  But I kept out one individual bar as uncolored.


----------



## Violet_21

My third ever batch of soap has been made, and it is in the mold... I added honey, so the batch is orangey-beigish color which I presume is normal because of heat and the normal color of honey. I can't wait to see how it turns out when I cut it!


----------



## Dahila

sold 24 soaps and made


----------



## earlene

*Dahlia*, those are beautiful!

Today I tidied up my soaping colorants & labeled the plastic bins I keep them in (less like bins and more like covered plastic boxes with clip-on lids).  I chose the colorants for the soap I was going to make today, but will make tomorrow instead.  I wanted to do the same with my fragrances, but it's going to be a longer project and I didn't get to it yet.  Maybe I'll do that tomorrow after I make the soap.  It really needs doing.


----------



## Debs

Today I have shaken my nettle oil infusions and alkanet root oil infusion and can't wait for the 6 weeks to be up so I can use it!!  Having a quick scout on the site for orange water ideas now - wondering if I can use it instead of some water in my lye solution. Gave my latest batch of soaps a good sniff earlier on...(husband wondered what I was doing!)....still at the experimenting stage of my soaping hobby and making weekly notes on what each soap smells like as the last lot seemed to disappear after 6 weeks :-(  - Eager to get a lasting combination!!


----------



## chela1261

Made this tiger swirl soap


----------



## cherrycoke216

chela1261 said:


> Made this tiger swirl soap







Dahila said:


> sold 24 soaps and made




Wow! I love the color scheme of dahila's soap! 
And the thin fine line of the chela1261's tiger swirl!
Bravo!

I have cut my mini cake soap. And in awe of those YouTuber that just bring out some knife and just eyeballing to cut soap cakes. I suck at cutting cakes. That is some talent, the random eyeballing cutting and came out perfect thing!


----------



## Gerry

I just cut these 5 minutes ago from yesterday's little project.  They're a bit busy, think I'll actually choose a base color next time.  But ... I can say no two are remotely alike. Haha!


----------



## toxikon

Gorgeous, I happen to love the "busyness".  It looks like an abstract painting.


----------



## earlene

My soap from yesterday didn't set up completely.  It was at 90F when I last checked it, but this morning when I removed it from the overnight oven it was still very tacky on the top.  So I am re-heating it.  I certainly don't think I made an error with my lye weights as it was at medium trace when I started and no way a Castile soap could mimic false trace, right?  It's the same 50:50 pomace OO:regular OO I made 3 times already in the past week.  I just don't understand, but will attempt to re-introduce gel and see what happens.  I guess I didn't heat it enough last night and then did not insulate it enough.  It's warmer now, but it sure seems to be losing heat faster than any of the others this past week.  So I have turned the oven back on again.  I know the oven's working fine, I keep taking it's temperature, too.  I sound like the mother of a sick baby.


----------



## CTAnton

I'm remelting some valentine's soaps from last year(mp) and remolding them...I'm amazed with good packing and a ton of luck how well they've passed the year...the scents are holding very well...Nature's Garden red currant is a favorite...


----------



## Dahila

I made shower steamers for juniors and got ready for my two logs of soap,


----------



## Gerry

earlene said:


> I certainly don't think I made an error with my lye weights as it was at medium trace when I started and no way a Castile soap could mimic false trace, right?



Yeah you can false trace pure olive oil if you're soaping at around 21 °F.  :mrgreen:

Just by coincidence I made another batch of 100% olive Castile today.  But I don't gel because I'm using silicone molds that make 30 individual soaps, so they don't warm up.  I could CPOP but I'm scared of silicone heat-rash, even with the 40% lye to water.  I pour at bare trace mainly because I'm lazy.  I never get any sort of separation as long as it's well emulsified. 

It's weird the way olive oil sets up without gel.  In 24 hours, it will barely be thicker than it is now.  48 hours a little bit thicker - like thick trace.  Then suddenly they harden within a few hours more.  After 55 to 60 hours when I unmold them they are so rock hard that the surface of soap with the mold details is shiny like plastic.


----------



## Gerry

Just cut my "confetti" soap I made yesterday as part of my ongoing recycling project.  This was 800 grams of shavings and thin loaf end pieces I put through the KitchenAid shredding attachment.  It made very fine bits and shavings.  Mixed it with 1000 grams of soap batter at thin trace.  It mixed so easily without a single air bubble that I think I can try a 1:1 ratio next time.  I CPOP'd it just to make sure it all came together.  In real life it really looks a lot like red granite with the bit of red oxide I threw into the batter.  I'll call it granite soap. Haha!


----------



## Gerry

I just made another 2 kg of soap shavings.  I'm going to try something new.  I always liked the veins in some granite and I'd love to get that kind of effect.  I'll use 1:1 ratio of shavings to soap batter.  But I'll use full water and color the batter white with titanium dioxide.  Then I'll CPOP the @#[email protected] out of it.  Now watch me not get glycerin rivers because I'm trying to get them. Haha!


----------



## kchaystack

Gerry said:


> I just made another 2 kg of soap shavings.  I'm going to try something new.  I always liked the veins in some granite and I'd love to get that kind of effect.  I'll use 1:1 ratio of shavings to soap batter.  But I'll use full water and color the batter white with titanium dioxide.  Then I'll CPOP the @#[email protected] out of it.  Now watch me not get glycerin rivers because I'm trying to get them. Haha!



do not use full water.  that is a sure way to get crackle.


----------



## mx5inpenn

Just masterbatched 2# of lye. My new t&s mold arrived. My challenge soap is on the agenda for tonight. I am about to go clean some shea and cocoa butters for lotion bars as well.


----------



## Gerry

kchaystack said:


> do not use full water.  that is a sure way to get crackle.



That's what I'm hoping for!


----------



## earlene

Gerry, your red granite soaps are stunning.  I can't wait to see your veined marble or veined granite soap.  I do hope it's a success.  If so, please share your recipe.  I have yet to get noticeable glycerine rivers, but I have wanted to do a little experimenting to see what kinds of effects I could get with doing them on purpose.  So many experiments I keep thinking of and so little time!

My Castile gelled with the second CPOP.  That was just weird.  It apparently needed more assistance than previous batches.  This morning I unmolded it and will cut it tonight.


----------



## Gerry

earlene said:


> Gerry, your red granite soaps are stunning.  I can't wait to see your veined marble or veined granite soap.  I do hope it's a success.  If so, please share your recipe.  I have yet to get noticeable glycerine rivers, but I have wanted to do a little experimenting to see what kinds of effects I could get with doing them on purpose.  So many experiments I keep thinking of and so little time!
> 
> My Castile gelled with the second CPOP.  That was just weird.  It apparently needed more assistance than previous batches.  This morning I unmolded it and will cut it tonight.



I did it.  Had the loaf at 170 degrees for about 20 minutes before the oven was commandeered for a meatloaf.  So I wrapped it all up to keep it warm and it will go back in the oven once the meatloaf is done its thing.  The surface temperature at the top was 157 degrees when I took it out.  

At a 1:1 ratio of old soap shavings to batter doesn't make me think it can generate enough heat to gel properly without help.  It's also pushing it to the limit... hope I don't have a lot of big air pockets or anything.  We'll see tomorrow when I unmold and cut.  I liberally scented it with NDA's Sensual Amber FO.  I used that months ago the last time and had glycerin rivers even with a water discount.  Maybe it helps?

I just checked my castile soap.  It's not liquid, more a thick trace now.  If I turned a mold over for sure the thick batter would plop out.  It's also very zappy still!  So that's going exactly the way I expected. Haha

Show us your castile tomorrow, and I'll show you mine :mrgreen:


----------



## Dahila

This Rose kaolin Activated charcoal, buttermilk, scented with Black rasberry vanilla


----------



## Gerry

I just cut the "experiment".  Looks like I didn't get the glycerin rivers I was hoping for, or perhaps they're so small I can't see them?  I think it's because the old soap might have absorbed a lot of the water during the gel/saponification, or perhaps the tiny soap bits interfered with the formation of the rivers somehow.  But I did learn that 1 kg of old soap can indeed be recycled with only 1 kg of new soap batter.  No air pockets or bubbles to speak of! 

The second photo is a macro closeup of the surface - covering a little more than an inch across a bar.

Edit:  I just checked on my castile and it finally and suddenly firmed up.  It's got a very thin film of soda ash on the surface (which will be the bottom of the soap that I plane anyway).  Ashy surface doesn't zap, tastes like baking soda.  I'll leave them in the mold another 6 hours or so just to ensure complete saponification  because I don't want to risk ash forming on the business side!


----------



## Dahila

I just cut my Karma to be different name


----------



## Susie

Made confetti soap to use up some of my "way too overfatted due to inexperience mixing mica with oils" soap. 

Can someone tell me if I CPOP "after the fact", will it give me bubbles on the outsides of the bars like CPOPing "before the fact" does?  (I use silicone molds.)  I will have the dreaded partial gel if I keep it as is.


----------



## Dahila

I never got bubbles from my silicone molds but I do not gel, rather prevent gel.  I like the chalky looks.  I forgot to use my confetti thanks Susie, would like to help but .......


----------



## CTAnton

I'm getting my soap area organized and came up with a bar I made 2 years ago almost to the date...just the trinity...olive ,palm and coconut. I called it cop soap. Anyway I thought I'd give it a go...tonight on my face and tomorrow morning in the shower. All I can say is wow! Can't wait for tomorrow's shower!


----------



## Gerry

Dahila said:


> I just cut my Karma to be different name



What are you using for your deep red color and where are you getting it?  Red it always one of those things I avoid cause it torments me. Haha!


----------



## fuzz-juzz

Can I vent? 

After 5+ years of soaping I made so many newbie mistakes yesterday.

1. it was hot and humid and I just HAD to remind myself that's not the best weather to soap
2. try to soap while everyone is at home, everyone talking to me, distracting etc
3. used different recipe, without butters, it was supposed to be a test batch (note to myself again: butters in soap=hard soap)
4. measured out half of my oils before I realised I only have 1/2 of PO required, changed the recipe quickly to compensate with extra OO (I so should've stopped there  )
5. forgot to add clay to my oils (note again, clay = faster trace and harder soap)
6. family friend pops in, straight into kitchen, asking me soapmaking questions what, where, how.... arghhh (please go away everyone)
7. soap is finally poured, new EOs and FOs tested in the individual molds, 500gr of batter made with well known and well behaved FO into smaller loaf, everything looks good... but
8. everything gelled super crazy and now I have one squishy oily mess, even the small loaf, with the FO I usually have no issues with, is soft like butter. The only ones turning out OK are few individual soaps made with some fruit FO. They hardened up fine but they look see through like MP, how on Earth did I do that?

Now, I'm positive it's a combination of recipe, hot weather, incorrect measurement (too much oil, it's not zappy), possibly false trace, I guess I'll never know but it's just so funny. I don't think I've ever made such a mess.
I'll let it cure and if it doesn't look good in a week I might HP the lot into something. I'm too embarrassed to take a photo haha.


----------



## Gerry

I unmolded my 100% virgin olive oil Castile.  Castile makes for such an exceptionally hard bar of soap that they pick up every detail (and imperfection) in the silicone molds. You might think at first that 100% olive oil without gelling would give a soap with a chalky appearance.  But nope.  They're shiny, and have a perfectly smooth surface like molded hard plastic.

The molds are just those cheap 6-cavity flower ones that Michaels sells.  Once fully cured each bar weighs in at an average of about 3 ounces (90 grams).


----------



## shunt2011

I haven't soaped in quite some time....withdrawals coming soon. But, before I can make any soap I have to clean out my soaping storage bedroom.  It's become a huge mess and very little is in it's place.   So, my goal this weekend is to clean and organize it.  Also to pack up anything I'm not using.  Old olds, FO's, packaging.  I plan on donating some of it to my sister-in-law who just started making soap and the rest I will list on Craigslist to see if I get any interest.  I have way too much stuff.


----------



## Dahila

Gerry said:


> What are you using for your deep red color and where are you getting it?  Red it always one of those things I avoid cause it torments me. Haha!



Rose Kaolin and activated charcoal


----------



## amd

Swamped! Finished inventory etc for taxes over the weekend. Reopened the store on Tuesday and was swamped with orders! Love! But now I have to get busy restocking. Hoping to get time to do a confetti soap series (I have 4+ pounds from beveling bars) and still do a New Year Castile. Plus hitting the vendor show circuit in two weeks with a new display setup.


----------



## Gerry

Dahila said:


> Rose Kaolin and activated charcoal



Thank you!  I'm going to give it a try. 

Today I cut another soap I made yesterday - a basic layer pour + hanger swirl flavored with peppermint & eucalyptus EO.  I rebended my hanger to fit my loaf mold better and finally the pattern is good right to the edges (ends) again.  

Hmmm... now what shall I make this afternoon.  Can you tell I'm off work for awhile? :grin:


----------



## earlene

*Gerry*, your soaps are beautiful.

I made another Castile yesterday, this one dual lye with color gradient layers (full water) and scented with White Tea & Ginger.  From start to finish with waiting for the batter to solidify sufficiently between layers, took me almost 4 hours. Of course that includes clean-up, but still.  I've made 4 gradient layers soaps this past week, and I think this one took the longest.  I thought with practice it would take less time.

My problem Castile that needed an extra bit of time in the oven finally seems to be getting hard enough that today I planed and beveled them.  I really have no idea why it was so weird, but it seems normal now.  All my Castiles this past week have been full water and the only difference with this one was I added a bit of salt to the lye water (9 grams for 730 grams of oil batch of soap, so not that much.)  I didn't even add a fragrance to it either.  So it was just a fluke, but it seems fine now.

Once I get them all cleaned up and the challenge entry is chosen (I haven't yet determined which I will enter), I'll post a picture.


----------



## Gerry

earlene said:


> I made another Castile yesterday, this one dual lye with color gradient layers (full water) and scented with White Tea & Ginger.  From start to finish with waiting for the batter to solidify sufficiently between layers, took me almost 4 hours.



Oh my, sounds like an exercise in self-torture! When I do anything with layers I generally pick a slightly faster moving mix of oils rather than the slowest moving oil on earth. Haha!

I wonder if you had slipped the mold into the oven after each layer, (almost?) gelled, and cooled it down sufficiently to add the next layer if that would have worked?  Obviously this probably wouldn't work if you were doing lots and lots of layers, but I might experiment with it sometime.

I didn't do any soap making today, but I did get out to buy a few supplies.  I bought 20 kg (44 lbs) of lard and 12 L (3.2 gallons) of virgin olive oil at a big wholesale place here.  It's a great place to shop since the lard is about $1 Canadian a pound, and the olive oil is a lot cheaper than the Kirkland Signature plain olive oil they sell at Costco. Plus no sales tax since it's sold for food purposes.  And no $hipping of course!


----------



## Dahila

gerry I was looking at this OO but ........kirkland is the one which is not altered when a lot of them are.  I made bastille soap and it took a month to harden enough to plan it.  I do have suspicion, that the OO was altered with mid oleic sunflower oil.  This is what a lot of companies do,  I had seen all the altered ones (from Italy) in Metro from 15 a l to 7.88.  Obviously it does not sell anymore, after purity tests


----------



## Gerry

Dahila, I'm quite happy with this olive oil.  Acts exactly the same as the Kirkland and planed shortly after unmolding on the same day.  Traced (or should I say not traced!) the usual way and took exactly the same amount of time to saponify.

This may seem weird, but the only problem olive oil I've used is the "Great Value Extra Virgin Olive Oil" from Walmart, the $5.97 per L stuff. It traced weird, like almost ricing although it was still very liquid.  There were little pieces I think of saponifying bits among the rest. So I tasted a few drops that were left at the bottom of the plastic bottle and I gagged it was so bitter!  Obviously rancid.  Now one would think this cheap olive oil at such a major place as Walmart would have such a quick turnover, rancidity would be the last thing to worry about.  I haven't bought that one again just to be on the safe side.


----------



## chela1261

Made soap with a friend whose never made soap before and they loved every aspect of it!


----------



## Dahila

Gerry so you use the one from Cash and Carry?  I have one in my city and I buy lard there.


----------



## toxikon

I made my first oatmeal, goat milk and honey soap over the weekend! I'm itching to unmold that sucker. After pouring I threw it into the freezer for 24 hours, then moved it into the fridge last night. I think I will take it out tonight to give it a couple more days at room temperature to solidify before attempting the cut. I'm so impatient!!!


----------



## Gerry

Dahila said:


> Gerry so you use the one from Cash and Carry?  I have one in my city and I buy lard there.



Basically yes, except here they call it "Wholesale Club", but still the Loblaws wholesaler.  The lard comes in a 20 kg cardboard box with a bag inside.  Or you have the option for paying $15 more for a fancy drum container.  I go for the box! 

If I were making a serious business making soap, I'd buy my basic oils at one of the major food service wholesalers.  Sadly not for me because I don't buy the minimum of $750 bi-weekly that would qualify me to be a customer.  $750 would buy a serious amount of lard from these guys! haha


----------



## artemis

I made one batch of a plain jane soap, and (maybe) rescued a fail, thanks to SMF soapers.


----------



## jules92207

Finished my first soaps in a month about midnight this morning. I made 6 batches which included my swap soaps finally. 

Felt good to soap again but I'm sure tired at work today.


----------



## Valoucia

Read, watch a YT video, make a search on SMF, take some notes, read, watch a YT video, read, take some notes, make a search on SMF, read, watch a YT video... all day long. Does it count as soapy things ?


----------



## Scooter

Valoucia said:


> Read, watch a YT video, make a search on SMF, take some notes, read, watch a YT video, read, take some notes, make a search on SMF, read, watch a YT video... all day long. Does it count as soapy things ?



Well if it does count, then I am doing Soapy Stuff™ all the time...


----------



## earlene

Opened a package from Amazon.  Even with the large plastic bag wrapped around it, the box was still quite wet (it's been raining all last night and today), but the products were well packaged and nothing inside was damaged.

Called FedEx to reschedule the delivery date for my MadOils order.  

Cut 2 pounds of soap & took some photographs.  Started planing & cleaning them up a bit for better photos.  These are for the SMF challenge, so keeping the photos to myself until I submit the chosen one.    I do like them all, but I doubt any are a match for the expert soap makers here at SMF.  However, I got to practice gradient layers and even experimented with the technique a bit in hopes of creating something a little different.


----------



## amd

Cussed at the water heater most of the weekend because it's not working. Boiled water on the stove so I could keep up with my soapy dishes. Made 4lbs of coffee soap, 4lbs spearmint & patchouli soap, and 2lbs of Dark Kiss type (finally settled on a design to work with the high vanilla content thanks to some great advice given to me here), wrapped 60 bars, screwed around with Soapmaker3... oh man! Now that I have everything entered, I am really enjoying its features! Picked up lard and tallow from the farm, olive oil from the grocery, and wood at the lumber yard. I've recently started doubling my batches so I made two larger molds. I'll be testing them out tonight with more restocks and doing a batch of New Year Castile in my 2lb tall & skinny. Hopefully water heater will be repaired by end of the day tomorrow. I've been showering at my dad's house across the street and I keep forgetting to bring my own soap and he has yucky soap. I'll have to bring several bars of mine over as a gift for him - and then use them myself, bwahahaha.


----------



## Greenmeadow

Hooray !!Finally today got to make first soap for this year ( just being away for 2weeks to see my family but feels like months since my last soaping !!) Had a first go for SMF challenge , very excited to see how it will turn up tomorrow when will cut it up , first time im trying a layered gradient !! Still got to wash up the pots after soaping , just having a quick sneaky look here !!


----------



## Rusti

Cut my Strider fandom soap and made what I suppose is a castile. The bottles of oil claimed to be olive oil, LOL. I did scent it with limoncello fragrance though. Smells like lemons in the kitchen.


----------



## Dahila

Labelled my Arnica salve, and prepared packaging for syndet bars


----------



## amd

Finally made my new year Castile. Unscented but I did color it. The mica dusting on top ruined it IMO. Next time I'll know to leave it alone!


----------



## Marshall

So this weekend I attempted the unofficial home version of "the gradient challenge. As I worked feverishly to get to a med trace it became painfully obvious that perhaps I didn't make a wise recipe choice. With my hopes of gently progressing layers of color swirling around in a pan of batter that didn't want to even move past emulsion the situation quickly deteriorated to a "hold my beer and watch this" kind of thing. The resulting dump of batter and color left little hope of anything past, dat  be some ugly soap!

Cut it tonight, and while not what I had planned, certainly not that bad either.  This hobby (for me) rocks! Train wrecks to treasures, can't beat it!


----------



## Soapprentice

I made my 1st soap today.


----------



## chibi-soap

Bought some olive, coconut and avocado oil. Received some calamine powder. shea butter and cypress oil from southern skies soap supplies. Spent way too much time on this forum. Grabbed a blueberry box from the greengrocers which I think will be perfect for curing; takes up way less space than the nectarine box I was using.


----------



## mx5inpenn

I've been formulating a vegan non-palm recipe. I have 3 variants to test, maybe this weekend!


----------



## needadietcoke

I cut my Crisp Cotton soap that I made yesterday.  Smells awesome and looks ok. My blue mica turned gray, but that will only bother me. Then I made a batch of ombre sandalwood soap. Can't wait to cut it and see how it went. I haven't been around long enough to be in the challenge but I had never done an ombre soap, so I did it anyway.  Saved out enough batter to make a couple of bars of straight patchouli soap for a friend. Clean up from a 7 layer ombre is not fun. . .

Woo hoo!  Way to go! I hope you enjoyed it- I was so excited after my first batch!!!


----------



## mx5inpenn

I'm now up to 5 vegan no palm recipes. I am going to do a Bastille while I'm busy making the others. I may throw in a castille too, just because.  Not sure which day or days they will get done, but I have a 4 day weekend starting now so so should be able to manage.  I am doing very small 2 bar batches. One bar of each for testing and the rest will have to tide hubby over until a full batch of his preference is cured.


----------



## Gerry

I just tried a Jasmine FO that I only used once long ago from a free sample, but bought again recently from Candora Soap because I couldn't find anything like it.  It's a super strong floral scent - smells like expensive perfume without any kind of chemical undertones, unlike the NDA stuff.  My plan was to do another butterfly hanger swirl, but the second I added it to the base - oh my!  Ricing like crazy, and had to stick blend to smooth the lumps - then got very very thick.  I plopped it into the mold, and my other colors wouldn't even break through a little as I layer poured them against the side of the mold.  Then when I finished the colors, the left over white I plopped into the mold fell through my perfect colors.  Very sad.  I did the hanger swirl anyway.  I'll find out tomorrow when cutting time comes to see how ugly it is...

yes, I'm looking for sympathy. Hahaha!


----------



## dalewaite48

*New Soap Mold*

I just received my new soap mold in the mail yesterday and got to try out my first batch in it.  It is made out of clear heavy duty shatterproof resin.  I am hoping it will save me time and money as I should not have to waste one bar of soap on each end when I was doing freezer paper.   Attached is my first batch of soap that I made in it and I hope to be able to unmold it today.


----------



## Soapprentice

My 1st soap totally saponified today ( no zap ) it give a beautiful creamy lather... so over the moon..


----------



## chela1261

Made a soap with sandalwood fo doing the spin swirl technique and I like the way it came out. Also beveled and planed some soaps


----------



## TBandCW

I had great plans to be a soap making maniac this winter, but so far fate has other plans for me!  First I slice my thumb open on Christmas and can't make soap for at least 3 weeks cause I can't get a glove on over the bandage, now I have this terrible flu going around and no energy for soaping.

So my soapy thing to do today is mix colors for soap and measure out oils and butters.  Hoping that tomorrow I'll feel good enough to make some!


----------



## Soapsense

Labeled Lip Balm, and beveled & planed and some general clean up and steaming.  For some reason I get more ash in the winter.


----------



## SunRiseArts

I came to this forum and also made this super cute fat cat soap, that I painted the top with mica!


----------



## Scooter

Three firsts today:

1) Made soap from shreds of a former batch that had overheated to the point of ugly. It is the confetti half of the batch I made today.
2) Replaced half my water with vinegar in the batch above.
3) Used less than full water (used 2:1 H2O:NaOH, instead).

I was going to make a 5% KOH batch but decided I had enough new things to test in one batch.


----------



## earlene

Some soap labeling today and a bit the past couple of days.  Maybe I'll make soap in a couple of days when my husband goes back to work.  He's been sick and missed a couple of days of work, so not much soaping got done.


----------



## artemis

I played with a new fragrance. Description said, "moderate acceleration," but that didn't look very "moderate" to me! Oh, well. It smells pretty,  anyway.


----------



## SheLion

Last week I made a bastille soap. Today, I unmolded it and discovered after cutting a couple bars that it's still soft almost to the point of being gooey in the center even though I used sodium lactate in it. But the lye used was old. So I decided to do some psuedo-sciency stuff and repeat the batch but use fresh lye. Changed nothing else. 

First batch took 22 minutes of SBing to come to light to med trace (which I know only because I've started a soaping notebook in which I keep careful notes, a direct result of reading SMF). Today's batch was pudding in 5 minutes. I CPOPed it for about 20 minutes while I cleaned up then moved it so I could use the oven. There was already a big crack down the center and it was really, really warm. :mrgreen: Yeah, I think maybe the lye was the problem.

I also made a complete seat of the pants lip balm. It's not looking like that will be a success.


----------



## Scooter

SheLion said:


> So I decided to do some psuedo-sciency stuff and repeat the batch but use fresh lye.



Are you going to salt out the extra lye?


----------



## earlene

Scooter said:


> Are you going to salt out the extra lye?



I don't think she has extra lye in the first soap. The old lye was probably somewhat less than pure because of opening the bottle again & again can introduce oxygen into the bottle; the oxygen reacts with the lye and instead of 100% pure it becomes less pure.  So what she has is not lye-heavy soap, but a higher SF than planned.  That's why it would still be so soft.


----------



## earlene

Still just working on labeling soaps.  My sinuses are not normal, but am hoping this will be mild and I can maybe do my ebru soap in the morning.  I may need to call Social Security, though and that can take some time.  We will see how it goes.  But I would like to make soap.


----------



## Scooter

earlene said:


> I don't think she has extra lye in the first soap. The old lye was probably somewhat less than pure because of opening the bottle again & again can introduce oxygen into the bottle; the oxygen reacts with the lye and instead of 100% pure it becomes less pure.  So what she has is not lye-heavy soap, but a higher SF than planned.  That's why it would still be so soft.



My question should have been clearer... how can one know, precisely, how much extra NaOH to put in the second time around without putting in too much? That is, if the lye was too weak the first time, how do you know how much is in there before adding more to it? is there a way to measure this? I would think adding in "too much" the second time around and then salting out any extra is the only way I would know how to fix this.


----------



## earlene

Good point, *Scooter*.  Not being my soap, I can only postulate of course.  But what I'd be tempted to do is simply make a 0% SF batter and do a mix of about 50:50 old and new as a re-batch.  I've never had trouble with a 0% SF soap being harsh on my skin, so mixing it with something of an unknown SF would not be a risk IMO.  I'd also add in a bit of extra ROE or vit E or whatever anti-DOS additive desired to help offset any excess SF which could lead to DOS.   Then after an appropriate cure, I'd try it out and see how it does.  If it seems okay, I'd be happy.

In fact, if I knew the recipe of the original soap was supposed to be 6% SF, but I suspected it was much higher, I might go to a -2% SF for the additional batter as long as the old soap gets completely melted and incorporated before molding.  But that's a judgment call and would have to based on my own hands on and face to face experience with the soap in question.  That's a bit more of a guessing game.


----------



## SheLion

Scooter said:


> My question should have been clearer... how can one know, precisely, how much extra NaOH to put in the second time around without putting in too much? That is, if the lye was too weak the first time, how do you know how much is in there before adding more to it? is there a way to measure this? I would think adding in "too much" the second time around and then salting out any extra is the only way I would know how to fix this.



I didn't do a rebatch. I made a whole new batch of soap using the same recipe but with fresh lye-meaning I just bought it.The lye in batch #1 was some that I've had for a few years. 

Hopefully that clears up the confusion.


----------



## Scooter

SheLion said:


> I didn't do a rebatch. I made a whole new batch of soap using the same recipe but with fresh lye-meaning I just bought it.The lye in batch #1 was some that I've had for a few years.
> 
> Hopefully that clears up the confusion.



Oh NOW I SEE... I read that other post too fast, sorry. I thought you meant you took the first batch and mixed it again with even more lye. Whew.


----------



## CTAnton

I made a 1 kg test batch of a lard/sheep tallow blend hoping to have some synergy between the 2. Split the batter in half and tried some 1 ounce fragrance oils from Rustic Escentuals, Redwood and teakwood and Fern. Upped the amount of sugar in the lye water to 2 Tbsp. per pound of oil, sodium citrate at 1.5% of oils weight and the highly touted(thank you Susie and DeeAnna!) 95%/5% NaOH/KOH blend. 12 hours later its falling out of the molds rock hard. And the smell! I'm a terrible judge of fragrance oils..I only met one I didn't like...that was a lavender fragrance oil. The soap I made with that oil I couldn't wait to get out of the house, only to receive raving reviews ffrom the people I gifted it to.. Go figure...makes you think instead of YMMV...your mileage may vary there should be a YNMV...your nose may vary...


----------



## mx5inpenn

I have planned and prepped my first and second challenge soaps. I'll make one tonight after the kiddos are asleep.


----------



## Susie

I will be cutting a batch of eucalyptus/citrus/wintergreen soap I made yesterday.  My first one that I used a heating pad to ensure full gel.  I got tired of getting "mold rash" on my loaves after CPOP.  I have got to get a wooden mold!

I will be masterbatching NaOH and KOH today, and making a batch of something today.  I am feeling very uninspired at the moment.  I find that making a certain scent soap is by far my strongest inspiration.  From there I know what colors it should be, and can't wait to get it made.


----------



## Gerry

I don't use weird additives in soap anymore normally, but today is not a normal day.  I received some requests and ingredients to use from some Chinese friends.  I made a very concentrated "tea" of goji berries, luo han guo, and ginseng root that I'm substituting for lye water.  I just added the lye and... OMG what a wicked smell!  I'm starting to wonder if even the tree tea oil will cover that up later.

Update:  Well now that the lye has cooled down it smells a bit better.  Smells strongly of ammonia though. I can tell it's going to take a long time for this soap to mellow out.


----------



## SheLion

SheLion said:


> I didn't do a rebatch. I made a whole new batch of soap using the same recipe but with fresh lye-meaning I just bought it.The lye in batch #1 was some that I've had for a few years.
> 
> Hopefully that clears up the confusion.





Scooter said:


> Oh NOW I SEE... I read that other post too fast, sorry. I thought you meant you took the first batch and mixed it again with even more lye. Whew.



I unmolded and cut my confusion-causing bastille soap. It was what I take to be appropriate hardness for those actions. Certainly easier to deal with than its gooey forebear.

I also unmolded and cut an activated charcoal face soap I made. Since I made it with the now known problem old lye, it was still sticky and messy despite spending 6 days in the mold. That's okay though. My drying rack is in an out of the way place in the basement so it can hang out, age and harden up with the gooey bastille.

I wanted my mold free-I have lye and oils to use! :mrgreen:


----------



## Scooter

SheLion said:


> I unmolded and cut my confusion-causing bastille soap. It was what I take to be appropriate hardness for those actions. Certainly easier to deal with than its gooey forebear.



This sounds so cool. I'm glad to hear it is working out. :bathtub:


----------



## SheLion

Scooter said:


> This sounds so cool. I'm glad to hear it is working out. :bathtub:



Thanks. All the soaps on my drying rack are new recipes for me so I'm anxious to try them. Unfortunately, only one has hit the 4 week curing mark. One is a castille so I'm not even going to look at it until June (made just before Christmas) and all the others are too new. I will just have to content myself with making yet more soap. Since I recently went crazy with the cheez-whiz and ordered 24 FO samples (my first ever foray into FOs), that will keep me occupied until I can use the other soaps!


----------



## Pepsi Girl

I looked at this soapmaking forum!!


----------



## chela1261

I ordered a new mold and a few more items I'm waiting to come in


----------



## CTAnton

made the last of my shave soap for now....3 separate 1 pound batches. One with clay, one 100% KOH and todays had a 60/40 split.the first 2 were LBussy's recipe which I can't say I had the best of success with but they are looking a lot more homogenous today than yesterday. I'm looking to give them to my testers but feeling a should throw in a cheap shave brush as well..anyone have a good source?


----------



## Arimara

Pepsi Girl said:


> I looked at this soapmaking forum!!



Me to :bunny:


----------



## SheLion

CTAnton said:


> I'm looking to give them to my testers but feeling a should throw in a cheap shave brush as well..anyone have a good source?



I don't know what your parameters for cheap are but there are a good handful under $10 (including synthetics if you're interested in those) here:
http://www.maggardrazors.com/produc...hes/all-brands-shaving-brushes/?orderby=price

I own one of their brand synthetic brushes and am quite happy with it. However, it's the first and only shaving brush I've ever used so I have zero basis of comparison.


----------



## Debs

Today I bought a soap cutter!! I am soooo excited!!  I have been soaping now for just over a year and still experimenting but 'the knife' has been replaced with something which will hopefully make my soaps the same size!!  So no more arguments from family and friends about who's got the biggest bar?!!  LOL


----------



## CTAnton

well while the snow blows big time outside I poked around in the soap room and came to the tray of curing Genny's shampoo bar. Well, they needed to be planed and I usually test one of those scraps at the kitchen sink with a quick hand wash. It seemed a little oily to me. Crap. I had high hopes.I'm thinking what all the fuss was about. Everyone on the forum RAVED about this recipe. Well, i took one of the bars (after all, I'm not going to give these away!) into the shower. Well things took an about face. And remembering it was designed to be a shampoo bar I washed my head with it. WOW!!! My hair feels great and my face feels great. I'm sold!


----------



## earlene

Worked on a soap recipe because I am out of one oil and need to make a substitution.  Watched many soaping videos and a variety of different types of art videos in hopes of garnering some design inspiration.  Gathered materials to make a new EDTA solution (I used mine up, so need to make a new batch.)  Chose 3 molds to use for my next soap, which I wanted to make today, but I guess today is prep day only.  At least I can soften soap colorant tonight, but I haven't yet selected them.  Watched the front door for mail delivery.  Out mail lady's vehicle is parked a door down, but she hasn't stopped here with my swap box yet.  I am anxiously awaiting!


----------



## artemis

I played with a discoloring FO, using it as my color. I am still learning when to stop stick-blending.  This time, I think I stopped too soon... Some day, I'll hit it just right!


----------



## earlene

I made 400 grams of EDTA 39% solution, a perfect fit for the squirt bottle I use for this.  Last time I made it, I think it was only the 100 gram size and then I ran out sooner than I'd like.  Hopefully this will last much longer.  Now I'm good to go for my planned soap in the morning.


----------



## bumbleklutz

Today I:  

Experimented with adding mango butter to my "standard" recipe.  It didn't speed up trace as much as I thought it would, and I think I like it what it adds to the soap.  I'll know for sure in 8 short weeks if its worth it.

Made a "hidden" in the pot swirled soap by coloring part of the batter white and then adding a discoloring FO to the swirl portion.  I think this one will turn out really nice if the FO discolors to a nice dark tan or even chocolate color like I expect it to.  It was "Tiramisu" FO btw, and it smells like the real thing; in fact I made myself hungry with that one.

I made what was supposed to be a lovely "Herbal Elixir" soap with a white base, and lovely green and yellow swirls.  What I ended up with is a lovely solid colored pastel lime green soap.  As I was about to do the swirling, I saw it sitting there; mocking me.  You guessed it.  I forgot to add the &$%&** FO.  So in went the FO; in went the whisk, and bye-bye lovely swirls.  Hello lime green block of frustration.  :headbanging:  At least it's still soap, and actually it's not hideous it's just not what I was going for.

I read a lot of SMF posts about edta.  I have been using citric acid in my lye water and adding additional lye to form sodium citrate as a chelator.  I can definitely tell a difference in the lathering and rinsing abilities of the soaps with the citric.  However, since my water is exceedingly hard I'm thinking edta will be more effective.  Thank you DeeAnna, Irish Lass, and anyone I might be forgetting for sharing that knowledge with all of us on the forum.

Again, I read more SMF posts this time about roe.  After making the "lime green block of frustration"; I realized how much work, and how time consuming it is to weigh out oils individually for each batch.  So I decided I wanted to master batch my oils.  After some bad experiences with rancid oils, and dos I figured I should take out some insurance using roe.  (Again thanks to everyone on the forum for generously sharing your knowledge.)

I reordered some oils and butters that I was low on in anticipation of master batching.

I ordered roe and edta from lotioncrafters.

I made a bunch of calculations for master batching oils; most of which I didn't bother to write down.  What can I say?  I was distracted.  I blame the "lime green block of frustration".  I think I can hear it laughing at me. :???:


----------



## chela1261

I ordered some oils and cut a loaf I made yesterday


----------



## earlene

Opened my delivery of oils from Soaper's Choice.  Melted a bottle of babbassu oil in kitchen sink full of hot tap water as a test to see how long it would take and how well it would work.  Works perfectly.  When I put the bottle back on the kitchen counter, it hardened up again to about what it was before.  I will use it to make deodorant in a few days.  Put away the bottles of oils and tossed out the box.

Tested a couple more items from the Home Sweet Home Swap.  Mm-mmm, such nice things!


----------



## mx5inpenn

I've spent the day doing cost comparisons through various suppliers and creating a very simple spreadsheet for ingredients and their costs.


----------



## amd

Made my 5th batch of soap shred soap - I am determined to use up all the shreds I've collected the last 3 years. Trying to be creative with different designs. Tonight's batch was just one solid color and shreds. I needed something quick and easy today.


----------



## Soapprentice

Placed an order for avocado, apricot and coconut oils and few essential oil samples


----------



## GeezLouise

Cut soap, with the log and bar cutters I made. An olive oil soap in two colors plus plain, kind of wall poured the first 2/3, then concentric circles for the remainder.


----------



## bumbleklutz

Yesterday, I had more misadventures in soaping.

Everyone feel free to soap with wild abandon.  All the soap gremlins are at my house this week.  

So, I cut up the "lime green log of frustration" into chunks.  Then I made a batch to be colored with activated charcoal and scented with the same "herbal elixir" FO that caused the "lime green log of frustration" in the first place.  The FO has always been well behaved in the past, in fact, it was well behaved with the "log".  I just didn't remember to put it in until I was ready to swirl and my colors were already in the pot.  :-? 

I planned to do a black base with the "lime green chunks of frustration" mixed in with a pink mica line through the middle.  Ambitious? Yes. Well, not today.  NOT. TODAY.  Sadly, the soap gremlins had other plans as we shall soon see.

See, I thought I had learned my lesson.  I was mistaken. You know that well behaved FO, the one I forgot to add.  Well, to get ahead of the game I added it to my warmed oils.  No more forgetting the FO for me.  Easy-peasy right?

Except the well behaved FO wasn't.  I checked the temperatures and soaped cool.  I hand whisked to the barest of trace.  Really, more mere emulsification than trace.  I turned around to get the slurry of AC and glycerin I made to color the soap.  When I turned around to add it to the soap; it happened: soap on a stick.  I have NEVER seen soap go from bare emulsification to nearly solid in the space of a few seconds.  So I whisked and whisked and it riced and separated. :headbanging: So I threw in the AC whisked some more.  I wasn't able to beat the ricing into submission, but I did get it to the point where I thought the batter might hold together.  

So I glopped some into the mold, threw in some "lime green chunks of frustration" and glopped some more batter.  I decided the whole mica line thing wasn't gonna happen.  So, some more "chunks of frustration", more batter...etc.  Then banged the whole thing down and put it to bed.  I went back to check on it a few hours later, and the mold was leaking "something".  At this point it could be anything.  Oil, glycerin, FO, the pureed remains of soap gremlins; who knows what?

Well, I cut it this morning, and it sure is interesting.  It's a "little" crumbly, but it doesn't zap.  It's still weeping "something".  I "think" it's glycerin.  But the kicker is the "rice" I wasn't able to beat into submission didn't pick up any color from the AC, while the rest of the batter is a nice black.  So, it looks like granite.  It turned out really pretty.  I'm just not sure that it's soap. 

So, if you're contemplating some elaborate soaping technique; today is the day to try it my friends.  The soap gremlins :twisted: are all at my place today.


----------



## GeezLouise




----------



## maya

I'm working everyday on products for the boutique I am opening. Today's work is a couple of lip balms and bath bombs. And the Etsy store orders for sure. Then what ever else I can get going on. 

I have no idea how to add photos or I would.


----------



## amd

Right now I am soaping in the kitchen because the table I use in the soap lab is being used for shows. So yesterday I cleaned the kitchen, made one custom order and one restock, did the soapy dishes, made lasagna for dinner, and then the teenager brought the remaining 2/3 of my dishes down from his room so I threw up my hands in despair and gave up for the night. Today I will be doing (more) dishes, packaging soap, doing another restock and custom order. 

I had a really good show last weekend and just enough time before the next show to do a full restock. Finally getting a good feel for which shows will work for me. More sales means I get to make more soap and making soap makes me happy!


----------



## earlene

Today I am cutting & trimming soap made last night & a few days ago.


----------



## TeresaT

I took Friday off and started working on clearing out my curing room and converting it into a soap-supply room so I can recover my kitchen.  I'm still working on it.  I'll get there eventually and post some before and after photos, but this is ridiculous.  I'm finding stuff I bought and had no idea I had.   I went to Walmart yesterday and bought a bunch of glass jars to store stuff in.  I bought two 2-gal jars, six 1-gal jars, five 1-quart jars, six 2 oz jars with spoons.  That wasn't enough jars.    I need at least a six more 2 oz sized jars for  micas that came in pouches and probably some larger 4 oz jars for misc things.  I'm off tomorrow and Tuesday.  I'm hoping I'll have this crap figured out by then.    I also want to get some more shelving units to put in that room.   I have space for at least one more along that wall.

ETA:  I transferred a bunch of fragrance oils from their plastic bottles to glass bottles.  I drink a tea called Runa that comes in glass bottles.  I've been saving the bottles for my fragrance oils.  Today was the day.  My house stinks right now.  Even though I used rubber gloves, my hands smell like FO.  I'm heading to the shower to get the smell off.


----------



## bumbleklutz

Yesterday, I made a batch of 39% EDTA solution.  I've never used EDTA, but I'm excited to see what it adds to my soap.  I have very hard water here, so I'm hoping the EDTA allows the soap to rinse off more easily/leave less film.  

Also, I master batched fats for my standard recipe.  It's amazing how much time is saved by master batching when making soap. Now I'm looking at master batching my lye as well.  

Ordered more HO sunflower oil and vegetable glycerin; plus a coconut lemongrass FO.  

Made a batch of Satsuma Orange soap with a simple ITP swirl.  (I'm absolutely in love with Nurture Soap's Satsuma Orange FO right now.)

Made a batch of "Rain" soap with three differently colored layers with mica lines between the layers.  Not sure how that one is gonna turn out. Fingers crossed.

They're both still too young to unmold and cut; but I'll update with pictures when I do.


----------



## jules92207

bumbleklutz said:


> Yesterday, I made a batch of 39% EDTA solution.  I've never used EDTA, but I'm excited to see what it adds to my soap.  I have very hard water here, so I'm hoping the EDTA allows the soap to rinse off more easily/leave less film.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I master batched fats for my standard recipe.  It's amazing how much time is saved by master batching when making soap. Now I'm looking at master batching my lye as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered more HO sunflower oil and vegetable glycerin; plus a coconut lemongrass FO.
> 
> 
> 
> Made a batch of Satsuma Orange soap with a simple ITP swirl.  (I'm absolutely in love with Nurture Soap's Satsuma Orange FO right now.)
> 
> 
> 
> Made a batch of "Rain" soap with three differently colored layers with mica lines between the layers.  Not sure how that one is gonna turn out. Fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> 
> They're both still too young to unmold and cut; but I'll update with pictures when I do.




I love the Satsuma FO too!


----------



## bumbleklutz

Today I:  

Made a batch of soap with Nurture Soap's "The Olive Branch" it was a white base with a yellow, blue and green ITP swirl.

I made a batch of soap with Nurture Soap's "Hellstone" it was a grey base with a black, red, orange, and yellow ITP swirl.

I master batched lye.

I master batched more oils.

Checked the soaps from yesterday, they're not quite ready to unmold and cut yet.  :cry:


----------



## dalewaite48

I just received and order for 40 gift size bar soaps for a Baby shower in April.  I am making them out of Goats Milk and scented them lightly with "Lily Of The Valley" scent.  I will pour them into my 23" soap mold and then cut each bar in half.  I plan on making a custom made brown craft paper wrap on them with what she wants to say onto the wrapper.   I also started a couple of weeks ago to start a new line of Hemp & Goat Milk line of Hand & Body lotions to my growing line of lotions.


----------



## penelopejane

amd said:


> Made my 5th batch of soap shred soap - I am determined to use up all the shreds I've collected the last 3 years. Trying to be creative with different designs. Tonight's batch was just one solid color and shreds. I needed something quick and easy today.



Would love to see some of your soaps. I do this with my disasters but I'm get to come up with a really nice design/colour combo.


----------



## bumbleklutz

Today I unmolded two logs of soap, but they're still a little too soft to cut.  I dented one of them getting it out of the mold.  :headbanging:


----------



## amd

penelopejane said:


> Would love to see some of your soaps. I do this with my disasters but I'm get to come up with a really nice design/colour combo.



Excuse the bad photo quality, my phone camera has a broken gyroscope (or so the fiancee tells me). When I have more soaping space I'm going to try saving my soap shreds by color to see what cool looks I might get. I'm dreaming of yellow lemongrass soap with green shreds...

Speaking of dreaming... The fiancee and I looked at a house today and I fell in love with it! It has a soap lab with a sink and counter plumbed in and everything! I guess some people might call it a laundry room...? Crazy. On my drive home tonight I was dreaming about my soap lab (and the rest of the house) and missed my turn...by ten miles!

So other soapy stuff done today: ordered 25lbs Shea butter, 32lbs sodium hydroxide, and officially have insurance for my soaps. I might put in an order at NDA yet tonight too before Chris cuts off my spending...


----------



## Millie

amd said:


> Speaking of dreaming... The fiancee and I looked at a house today and I fell in love with it! It has a soap lab with a sink and counter plumbed in and everything! I guess some people might call it a laundry room...? Crazy.


Lol!
What did you use to color the blue soap? So pretty!


----------



## amd

Millie said:


> Lol!
> What did you use to color the blue soap? So pretty!



Thank you! I used bodacious blue neon from Micas & More and Titanium Dioxide.


----------



## penelopejane

amd said:


> Thank you! I used bodacious blue neon from Micas & More and Titanium Dioxide.



Beautiful!

I made a pumpkin soap with orange shreds in it last night. Yet to cut it!


----------



## jules92207

amd said:


> Speaking of dreaming... The fiancee and I looked at a house today and I fell in love with it! It has a soap lab with a sink and counter plumbed in and everything! I guess some people might call it a laundry room...? Crazy.




I'm house hunting too, more places need better soap labs, for sure!


----------



## TBandCW

Made 12 lb of soap and 20 bath bombs.  Since my last full gm soap didn't gel all the way thru with my new loaf mold I threw that 4lb in the freezer.  Keeping my fingers crossed that it didn't gel at all!  All in all it was a good soapy day.


----------



## Bubbles1189

I made...a huge mistake this week. I wanted to make Easter egg soaps with a Troll color scheme for part of my daycare girl's Easter baskets but many mistakes later I somehow ended up with vague rock shaped pink and green blobs. How did I end up there you may ask? Well let me lead you down a long trail of oops.

Mistake 1- I couldn't find my FO jar that measure out my fragrances in so I thought "Hey this dixie cup could work." See where I'm going? FO everywhere over my kitchen counter. roblem:

Mistake 2- I forgot to rub my molds with mineral oil before I started. They were the jello brand whole Easter egg molds so...no they didn't come out. 

Mistake 2-somewhere down the line I must have messed up my recipe (I knew I should have just changed the batteries on the scale) So instead of hardening into soap, I have stuff that's the consistency of play-doh. 

Mistake 3-Once the FO was cleaned up I salvaged what was left and measured out more....which I promptly forgot about for half my batch. 

Mistake 4- Trying to get the **** soap out of the mold. I had used one of my favorite scents (Bite Me by NG) and refused to just toss the molds. I ended up prying the mold apart with a screwdriver and ruining one grapefruit spoons to get it all out. I tried to just mold the pieces with my hands into weird pink and green rock shaped abominations and now I'm left scratching my head as to what to do with them. They aren't lye heavy, create tons of bubbles and actually made my hands really soft so I don't have it in my heart to toss the batch but I can't give it to the girls now. 

Mistake 5- Not exterminating all soap gremlins :headbanging: 

To be honest, this was the first time a soap has misbehaved with me. I've gotten lucky in the few years I've been doing this and I only had one other batch that didn't set up right. (Bad scale at the time) I think from now on I'm gonna soap with a glass of wine or two.


----------



## Bubbles1189

For science 

Also the soda ash is killing me.


----------



## Obsidian

Dreamed I was trying to make a pink cotton candy scented soap, really bizarre as I would not like that scent lol. I ended up making a brown and green rosemary/cedar soap instead. Smells really good, can't wait to cut it.


----------



## bumbleklutz

Bubbles1189 said:


> I made...a huge mistake this week. I wanted to make Easter egg soaps with a Troll color scheme for part of my daycare girl's Easter baskets but many mistakes later I somehow ended up with vague rock shaped pink and green blobs. How did I end up there you may ask? Well let me lead you down a long trail of oops.
> 
> Mistake 1- I couldn't find my FO jar that measure out my fragrances in so I thought "Hey this dixie cup could work." See where I'm going? FO everywhere over my kitchen counter. roblem:
> 
> Mistake 2- I forgot to rub my molds with mineral oil before I started. They were the jello brand whole Easter egg molds so...no they didn't come out.
> 
> Mistake 2-somewhere down the line I must have messed up my recipe (I knew I should have just changed the batteries on the scale) So instead of hardening into soap, I have stuff that's the consistency of play-doh.
> 
> Mistake 3-Once the FO was cleaned up I salvaged what was left and measured out more....which I promptly forgot about for half my batch.
> 
> Mistake 4- Trying to get the **** soap out of the mold. I had used one of my favorite scents (Bite Me by NG) and refused to just toss the molds. I ended up prying the mold apart with a screwdriver and ruining one grapefruit spoons to get it all out. I tried to just mold the pieces with my hands into weird pink and green rock shaped abominations and now I'm left scratching my head as to what to do with them. They aren't lye heavy, create tons of bubbles and actually made my hands really soft so I don't have it in my heart to toss the batch but I can't give it to the girls now.
> 
> Mistake 5- Not exterminating all soap gremlins :headbanging:
> 
> To be honest, this was the first time a soap has misbehaved with me. I've gotten lucky in the few years I've been doing this and I only had one other batch that didn't set up right. (Bad scale at the time) I think from now on I'm gonna soap with a glass of wine or two.



I feel your pain. I've had soap days like that.


----------



## toxikon

Just made a batch of activated charcoal soap. I bought an FO on sale with 8% vanilla and figured a black soap would suit that nicely! I've been having way too much fun with additives lately, so I ended up throwing in some bentonite clay and 25% dissolved sea salt to make it a brine bar. Also tried 95% NaOH/5% KOH for the first time. Seems like it should be a pretty nice facial bar.

I was going to get creative with some white swirls on the top, but the FO accelerated like crazy on me so I glopped the batter into my cavity molds. I'm sure they'll be FULL of bubbles, but at least I got everything incorporated well before it reached pudding consistency. And they smell great!


----------



## bumbleklutz

Today I watched tutorials and read posts about hanger swirls and hanger swirl tools.  

I sacrificed the life of one innocent wire hanger (No! More! Wire! Hangers! :twisted and a length of aquarium tubing and made myself a serviceable hanger swirl tool.  I'm not particularly handy, and any kind of DIY "projects" I attempt usually end with much cursing, pain, blood and a call to a professional to come fix whatever it is I've happened to screw up beyond all hope of repair.  Often, that is followed by a trip to the ER to fix me.  (Don't ask about the time I tried to replace the toilet.)  So I was sort of impressed with myself when my hanger tool came out pretty good.

Having had one success, I decided to put my newly minted hanger tool to good use and make a batch of hanger swirl soap.  It was scented with Nurture Soap's "Day of the Dead" and colored black, white, orange, and violet.  It's in bed resting peacefully as I type this, hopefully it will gel.  I can't wait to cut it and see how it turned out.  I will post pictures when I  unmold and cut.

Here's the homemade hanger swirl tool:


----------



## bumbleklutz

amd said:


> Excuse the bad photo quality, my phone camera has a broken gyroscope (or so the fiancee tells me). When I have more soaping space I'm going to try saving my soap shreds by color to see what cool looks I might get. I'm dreaming of yellow lemongrass soap with green shreds...
> 
> Speaking of dreaming... The fiancee and I looked at a house today and I fell in love with it! It has a soap lab with a sink and counter plumbed in and everything! I guess some people might call it a laundry room...? Crazy. On my drive home tonight I was dreaming about my soap lab (and the rest of the house) and missed my turn...by ten miles!
> 
> So other soapy stuff done today: ordered 25lbs Shea butter, 32lbs sodium hydroxide, and officially have insurance for my soaps. I might put in an order at NDA yet tonight too before Chris cuts off my spending...



Those are some #[email protected]^%##@#%^%$ gorgeous bars of soap amd.  I only hope mine come out half as nice.


----------



## dibbles

After a month of traveling and then being sick, I finally made some soap  I was going to try (yet again!) a butterfly swirl but kind of forgot and got a little hanger happy. Still, I can't wait to peek inside and see what is there.


----------



## GeezLouise

I unmolded an experiment and they broke. For the next attempt I will freeze the soap-filled mold and pop the soaps out while they are still frozen. 







The little planes are the same batch and lard based recipe (Susie's recommended proportions) as the bars beside them.


----------



## cherrycoke216

Bubbles1189 said:


> They aren't lye heavy, create tons of bubbles and actually made my hands really soft so I don't have it in my heart to toss the batch but I can't give it to the girls now.
> 
> 
> 
> Mistake 5- Not exterminating all soap gremlins :headbanging:
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, this was the first time a soap has misbehaved with me. I've gotten lucky in the few years I've been doing this and I only had one other batch that didn't set up right. (Bad scale at the time) I think from now on I'm gonna soap with a glass of wine or two.



Maybe put it in a soap saver bag and use it up or share with family? 
I'll grease up the new mold now, in case you forget to do it again. I'm forgetful, don't know about you.

Yeah kill all the soap gremlins! They always broke my heart **** it!


----------



## dalewaite48

I made three new batches of my Cherry Almond Bath Truffles.  I have a Mother & Daughter that purchase 30 of them about every 2 or 3 months apart.  They must really like to take baths.  The cherry almond scent smells so wonderful.  I package them up 15 to a bag and then make a custom label for each bag.


----------



## earlene

Bubbles1189 said:


> Easter egg soaps
> 
> To be honest, this was the first time a soap has misbehaved with me. I've gotten lucky in the few years I've been doing this and I only had one other batch that didn't set up right. (Bad scale at the time) I think from now on I'm gonna soap with a glass of wine or two.



Guess it has to happen sometime.  But the colors are lovely and the soap sounds like it must be a great recipe.  Hope you find a replacement Easter project that will be ready in time.

I spilled EO on my plastic table cloth (picture an outdoor picnic-type  table cloth) that I keep atop my work table.  It melted right through the colors and now I have a checkered table cloth with a couple of splotchy white areas.  At least it didn't go all the way through and eat an actual hole in it.  So I've tried t be very careful with EOs and FOs since then.

But that hasn't stopped me from ruining the small scale I used for measuring them.  I spilled FOs on it twice.  The first time, it just made an ugly mess of the plastic & gave it a permanent fragrance.  The second time was way worse because I spilled it not only on the scale, but all over my kitchen counter as well.  Somehow the FO got inside the mechanism and now the scale won't turn on anymore.  So I have to replace it.  Bummer.  

While cleaning up the spill on the kitchen counter (afraid the whole time it was going to ruin it and cost me thousands of dollars to replace) I used paper towels to clean it up.  After cleanup, rather than toss the FO-soaked paper towels in the trash that would soon end up in landfill somewhere, I put them in the trash in my small bathroom, which hardly ever fills up enough to have to empty it.  Weeks later, and my small bathroom still smells great!  One consolation.

Oh, and thankfully it did not ruin my kitchen counter, so that's a good thing, too.  Now I just have to be extra careful with fragrances and NOT ruin another scale like that again.  Such an annoyance.



bumbleklutz said:


> Here's the homemade hanger swirl tool:



Great looking hanger swirl tool, bumbleklutz.  Well now I understand why you picked that handle.  :???:



GeezLouise said:


> The little planes ...



I love your airplanes!  Where did you find that mold?  I am always on the lookout for boy-appropriate soap molds and this one looks wonderful.



dalewaite48 said:


> I made three new batches of my Cherry Almond Bath Truffles.



The Bath Truffles look so nice.  How wonderful that you have such loyal customers!  Your Bath Truffles must be really luxurious to influence your customers in such a way.


----------



## jules92207

Bubbles1189 said:


> For science
> 
> 
> 
> Also the soda ash is killing me.




I'm sorry for all your troubles, but my son would love those! He always asks me to make soap balls for him. 

At least the colors are pretty.


----------



## Bubbles1189

cherrycoke216 said:


> Maybe put it in a soap saver bag and use it up or share with family?
> I'll grease up the new mold now, in case you forget to do it again. I'm forgetful, don't know about you.
> 
> Yeah kill all the soap gremlins! They always broke my heart **** it!



I'm not usually this bad when making soap but I think I'm definitely going to do that asap. That's a good idea too! Now I just have to convince my family to take some. They already have enough castoffs to last a couple years.  

I could also use it during the summer by the spigot so that I can wash my hands before I come inside from working with my animals and garden.


----------



## Bubbles1189

Also thank you to all who like the colors. The green was a mix of Lime Appeal and Four Leaf Clover micas from Nurture Soaps and the pink was Hollywood Pink mica from the same company. (Incase you wanted to replicate the colors) Don't ask for amounts on the greens though. I just mixed till I was satisfied with the color.


----------



## GeezLouise

earlene said:


> I love your airplanes!  Where did you find that mold?  I am always on the lookout for boy-appropriate soap molds and this one looks wonderful.



They were sold as ice molds. I chose to receive 4 from a recognition program at work and only opened 1 mold. That way if the soap thing doesn't work, I can give the unopened molds to our daughters for ice. 3 of our daughters have boys. Jet appears to have the lowest price today on the same airplane mold. This mold kind of wraps around the contents on the open surface.

:bunny:


----------



## penelopejane

GeezLouise said:


> I unmolded an experiment and they broke. For the next attempt I will freeze the soap-filled mold and pop the soaps out while they are still frozen.
> 
> The little planes are the same batch and lard based recipe (Susie's recommended proportions) as the bars beside them.



One alternative I've found that works for me with an intricate design silicone mold is to leave the soap in the mold for a week then pop it out. 

It's a test of patience that's for sure but it works for me.


----------



## mx5inpenn

I cleaned out the cupboards in the utility room and organized all the soap stuff. It takes up most of the space.

Also moved some soaps from curing racks to boxes. Had to make room for more. 

I hope to do my side by side test batches with and without avocado oil tonight. Also need to masterbatch some KOH after the kids are in bed.


----------



## earlene

GeezLouise said:


> They were sold as ice molds. I chose to receive 4 from a recognition program at work and only opened 1 mold. That way if the soap thing doesn't work, I can give the unopened molds to our daughters for ice. 3 of our daughters have boys. Jet appears to have the lowest price today on the same airplane mold. This mold kind of wraps around the contents on the open surface.
> 
> :bunny:



Thank you, *GeezLouise*.  That looks like a decent mold.  How much does ones airplane soap weigh?  Just curious if they are about the same weight as my small sports car soap.  It weighs about 80 grams after cure.

My soapy stuff today:  Not much.  I got side-tracked by the need to meet my son's tenant to get the keys and look at the house.  (I have to go back tomorrow and do some cleaning because I meet the new tenants on Wednesday to hand over the keys and the old one didn't clean very well.)

I carried a tray of cut soap upstairs to set out for curing.  Spread out some materials to do some wrapping & labeling, then was gone the rest of the day.  So wrapping & labeling didn't happen.  Maybe tonight.


----------



## kchaystack

I cut some soap I made yesterday. 

It is Nurture's really red (should have used more) and yellow vibrance micas.  It also has uncolored batter scented with WSPs oakmoss and sandalwood which should discolor. 

The small round tubes are the colored unscented batter to be used as embeds soon.


----------



## jules92207

I haven't posted many updates as I haven't done much soapy stuff in the last couple months. I did make some soaps this weekend and yesterday I got my new 5 lb mold from Nurture I'm so excited to use this weekend. My first time working with a wood mold and silicone liner - any tips anyone can share?


----------



## SheLion

I went down to my curing rack and inspected (and sniffed!) the last batch I made. It was my most complicated batch to date - two colors (ok, half colored with AC the rest not colored) and scented. Now I really know why soaping is addictive!

I also ordered a handful of micas from Nurture - also a first as I've never used micas, or any colorants other than AC. And signed up for the March SMF challenge, which precipitated the order of micas-not that I really needed an excuse!


----------



## earlene

I used soap. That's about it.  Cleaning my son's house (between tenants) made me wish I had a bar of my own soap with me.  Yuck on the commercial liquid soap he left behind.  

So glad to come home again and use my lovely Home Sweet Home Swap items.  My hands needed it.


----------



## GeezLouise

earlene said:


> Thank you, *GeezLouise*.  That looks like a decent mold.  How much does ones airplane soap weigh?  Just curious if they are about the same weight as my small sports car soap.  It weighs about 80 grams after cure.



Hi *earlene*, the mold held about 112 gm water and today the soaps weigh 93 grams (all four together).

I made a quick trip to town to get monthly cash and stopped at Wal-Mart to buy lard. Only 3 check stands were open... so I read soapmakingforum on Tapatalk.


----------



## LunaSkye

I was gearing up to make a soap right now and bam: I mixed up the weights for the PO and CO. I didn't even catch it until after I added EVOO. The soap should still come out nice, but I only wanted to make a pound of soap to test out a CO/PO combo I was thinking of...
:headbanging:
This is why I am now getting ready to go to sleep. I'll soap later.


----------



## penelopejane

jules92207 said:


> I haven't posted many updates as I haven't done much soapy stuff in the last couple months. I did make some soaps this weekend and yesterday I got my new 5 lb mold from Nurture I'm so excited to use this weekend. My first time working with a wood mold and silicone liner - any tips anyone can share?



No, but I am jealous!!!


----------



## penelopejane

LunaSkye said:


> I was gearing up to make a soap right now and bam: I mixed up the weights for the PO and CO. I didn't even catch it until after I added EVOO. The soap should still come out nice, but I only wanted to make a pound of soap to test out a CO/PO combo I was thinking of...
> :headbanging:
> This is why I am now getting ready to go to sleep. I'll soap later.



So annoying but so easy to do.


----------



## artemis

I watched SoapTube, I mean YouTube when I should have been getting kids ready for school. Saw a soaper with a MP shop learning how to CP. Kind of neat-- he's showing his learning as he goes, sharing in the description the things he felt were mistakes.  But, according to his reply to some of the comments, he's already selling them in his shop, though he only started posting the videos a couple of days ago.


----------



## LunaSkye

artemis said:


> I watched SoapTube, I mean YouTube when I should have been getting kids ready for school. Saw a soaper with a MP shop learning how to CP. Kind of neat-- he's showing his learning as he goes, sharing in the description the things he felt were mistakes.  But, according to his reply to some of the comments, he's already selling them in his shop, though he only started posting the videos a couple of days ago.



That is scary...


----------



## jules92207

penelopejane said:


> No, but I am jealous!!!




❤ so exciting!!!


----------



## earlene

I finally got around to making my de-funk-de-pitts deodorant the night before leaving for Spring Training.  

Last night I arrived in Dodge City, Kansas and after settling in for the night, made my first batch of Black Background soap as a test run for the March SMF challenge.  Glad I planned it as a test run.  The brand new bottle of Mad Oils FO wouldn't open after numerous attempts, including sitting it cap-down in an ice bucket.  So I made the soap without FO.  Then a couple hours later, I took it out of the refrigerator, where I'd left it to sit, and the cap came off easy as pie.  Of course I had just put the soap to bed.  At least I can use the FO in tonight's batch.

I'll be cutting that tonight as well, but first I have to get back on the road.


----------



## SheLion

LunaSkye said:


> artemis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched SoapTube, I mean YouTube when I should have been getting kids ready for school. Saw a soaper with a MP shop learning how to CP. Kind of neat-- he's showing his learning as he goes, sharing in the description the things he felt were mistakes.  But, according to his reply to some of the comments, he's already selling them in his shop, though he only started posting the videos a couple of days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is scary...
Click to expand...


What she ^ said. :Kitten Love:


----------



## artemis

LunaSkye said:


> That is scary...



To be fair, I went to his actual website and couldn't find any CP, only MP. So, either he hasn't put them up yet, or they sold out already.


----------



## SunRiseArts

I just finished an order of 6 oatmeal and honey bars for a customer


----------



## jules92207

I've been busy soaping today, got to use my new Nurture mold! I should have used a more behaving fo - making a bigger batch just makes it that much harder to get it all in the mold!


----------



## MSilver

The batches of soap, four different scents/design.
Charcoal/Tea tree
Lavender
Eucalyptus
Beer (my favorite smell)


----------



## Dahila

this


----------



## earlene

Gave my brother a bar of soap when he came to me and asked, 'Do you have any bar soap?'  

Do I have any bar soap, you ask. I just happen to have a whole box of it that I brought along on this trip to give away!


----------



## bumbleklutz

Made my very first ever batch of liquid soap.  After some fits and surprises, it came out a clear honey color and texture!   

I'm happy with it, but it does seem a touch harsh so I'm going to super fat it with 3% meadow foam seed oil once I get some polysorbate 80 and some meadow foam seed oil...LOL.  Meadowfoam I can get locally, unfortunately the polysorbate 80 has to be ordered.  My local soap supplier only stocks the polysorbate 20.


----------



## earlene

Gave away more soap today.  Still the box of soap is pretty full, but a nice dent has been made.


----------



## Margo

*Soapy Thing I did Today*

Finally organized the Aleppo soap and liquid shampoo I made...smelling and looking good


----------



## beardguy

I made my first scented batch yesterday. 

I also washed my hands with my first soap I made two weeks ago (I know, I know...) and it was very nice ! I was surprised by the lather since I wasn't expecting much. There weren't many big bubbles but it was way creamier than our usual syndet bar of choice. It didn't feel drying at all, but I'll still put it away to try it again next week for comparison. 

My s.o. also tried it and was also pleasantly surprised. I might have won her over !


----------



## beardguy

I took the pictures of my first soaps who photograph well (ie. aren't horribly mangled from being poured in a ziploc sandwich container or a milk carton). 

The one on the left is my first try at swirling in the pot. There's not much swirl goign on, probably because I poured in single bar molds. I used cocoa powder to colour, along with a vanilla based fragrance. The second bar is a simple hemp soap with pine and cedarwood EO. I added poppy seed since I like ''stuff'' in my soap.


----------



## amd

After a 3 week hiatus from soapmaking, I was finally able to get back in the lab! So today I made Kentish Rain (WSP), Lime Margarita (combo of WSP FO and lime EO) with lots of French green clay, Geranium (EO) with lots of French pink clay, and my black entry for the monthly challenge. I was stuck at home in a blizzard so it was a good day to make soap!

Other news: I sold my house, fiancee and I found a new house and had the offer accepted, so all that is left is to sell his house! If anyone has any advice for moving a soap lab, please PM me. I'm freaking out a bit...


----------



## SoapSap

Cut a 1lb. test batch. Doing some tests on subbing lard for palm. This batch has coconut milk and a BB fragrance oil I have never used before - Bamboo Mint.


----------



## Dahila

those  and white and pink shower steamers


----------



## CTAnton

I totally embraced using the soapee.com lye calculator. I want to use up what laurel berry fruit oil I ha left from batch I made over the weekend and I wanted it to be a dual lye recipe so with minimal fiddling I achieved my goals!


----------



## SunRiseArts

whoa, this thread is so inspiring!


----------



## Greenly

Mixed Lye with vinegar for the first time,  to make shampoo bar tomorrow - it got *amazingly* hot. Have to think about what to scent it with since I don't know if vinegar smell will be in the final bar. 
Made embeds for bath bombs
Did a cost sheet for bath bombs 
Made labels.
Realized I need to organize my work space better so I can make some more soap.
Hung out with my daughter and granddaughter ....  in the soap kitchen. 
Quite a soapy day!


----------



## Greenly

Pretty colours Dahila!


----------



## earlene

Driving along on my way to Flagstaff today, I was planning tonight's soaping session, when I realized I left my one-pound crafter's choice mold (with soap in it) in the oven at the cottage where I stayed while visiting my son this past week.  I left ran it all through my mind, and sure enough, I was absolutely positive I left it in the oven (pilot light on, but oven itself off.)  So I called the owner and told him, asking if he knew if the housekeeping staff had looked in the oven and found anything.  He walked to the unit while we were on the phone, and, yep, it was still there.  He is saving it for me in the office, and my son will pick it up for me.  At least I don't have to worry about someone turning on the oven and cooking soap unexpectedly.

So I stopped at Walmart on my way here and bought a wooden box and some Freezer Paper (I now own 3 boxes of F.P.) to use for making soap tonight.  I am waiting now for the oils to cool down a bit before adding the FO and then the lye, etc.


----------



## dalewaite48

*Special Baby Shower Soaps*

I just finished up my order of 1/2 bar soaps for a Baby Shower gift.  They say on the label, "From Meredith's Shower to Yours".  I made them out of Goat Milk and scented them lightly with Lily of the Valley.  I thing they turned out cute.


----------



## earlene

Last night I made some Easter Egg soaps, some daisy soaps, a sports car soap and part of a frog soap (need to add more soap batter to this one to finish off the frog.)  I found the Easter Eggs & the little daisies silicone molds in the cake decorating section of one of the Flagstaff Walmarts & thought it would be fun to try my hand at decorative soap design with this new mold.  I used a syringe with a wide bore needle (designed for infusing food with flavoring/liquids) to pointedly direct the soap batter in specific design areas.  It was not my first time using it for soap; I used it on my last Black Background soaps I made the night I bought it.

The Easter Egg soap project was far more time consuming than I planned for, but not unexpected.  Awaiting the results.  I think I will leave these in the molds longer as I travel the next few days.


----------



## Dahila

these


----------



## SunRiseArts

I got a stamp for my soap, and today I stamped them!  They look so cute!


----------



## toxikon

SunRiseArts said:


> I got a stamp for my soap, and today I stamped them!  They look so cute!



Where are the pics!?


----------



## artemis

Today I am try to NOT make soap. I have too many other things going on (why is March so busy?), and a new challenge will be posted soon, so I really should wait to make more soap..... but I could do a plain batch.....


----------



## WeaversPort

I made the lye-heavy Castille recipe @Steve85569 pointed me to. It took me roughly an hour and a half total, with about 45 minutes on and off hand stirred (with a whisk). It was also my first adventure into colorants, using activated charcoal and Tumeric from my kitchen. No fragrance was added, as a beginner I was afraid it might mess with the trace. 

It may not be pretty, but I enjoyed the process.. And at the end of the day (year?) it will still be soap!


----------



## Dahila

Packed my Bb and mooncakes and got almost ready for market,  I had spend 5 hours designing labels and printing up for my summer body spray


----------



## Zany_in_CO

dalewaite48 said:


> I just finished up my order of 1/2 bar soaps for a Baby Shower gift.  They say on the label, "From Meredith's Shower to Yours".


I love that... I plan on stealing it...:mrgreen:


----------



## annalee2003

Got my order in of a container of lye, a sample pack of natural colorants, and a nice (but small) rectangular wooden mold. 
I haven't made soap in over a year and my birthday was last week, so my sister gave me a $50 amazon gift card. I think I spent it wisely haha. 
I'm super excited to get back into all things soapy!


----------



## SheLion

I 'styled' and photographed my March challenge entry soap. Also bought the materials to expand and improve my curing rack. I'm quite excited about expanding my curing rack. Room for more soap!


----------



## dalewaite48

About 2 months ago I finally bit the bullet and ordered my first clear Resin soap mold.  I had them make it to my special size of 20.25" x 3.5" x 3.5".  This I was hoping would get me 18 bars of soap 1-1/8" thick as that is what my wire cutter is set to.  I was hoping to then have less waste then using my wood mold with freezer paper liner which is hard to get into the mold perfectly. Well I have been so happy with the way it has turned out.  I get 18 perfect bars of soap and no leftover small pieces of soap, and it is so easy to clean and put back together.  So a couple of days ago I bit another bullet and ordered two more of the same size on Easy.  I can't wait until they arrive as this will give me three new molds and should be enough to keep me going for a while.  I will still keep my wood molds in case of a large order or if I start getting behind.  I know these molds are not cheap but in the long run will pay off as I was going through a lot of freezer paper and with no wasted soap to throw away or sell cheap just to get rid of them.


----------



## admissioninfo123

I cleaned around 150 utensils today ..with soap


----------



## Arimara

I used a funnel pitcher for the first time ever while making my last attempt at this month's soap challenge.


----------



## WeaversPort

I cut my loaf of olive oil soap, it also happened to be my first time playing with colors. The Tumeric seems to have almost entirely faded, but I'm ok with it because I'm really liking the contrast of the charcoal with the uncolored soap.


----------



## Arimara

WeaversPort said:


> I cut my loaf of olive oil soap, it also happened to be my first time playing with colors. The Tumeric seems to have almost entirely faded, but I'm ok with it because I'm really liking the contrast of the charcoal with the uncolored soap.



That marbling is really something.


----------



## WeaversPort

Arimara said:


> That marbling is really something.



Thank you! I did a tilted wall pour, then kinda zigzagged through it with my spatula scraper with my fingers crossed. I figured if I got something nice it would be a bonus because it was all mostly hoping it wouldn't just become mud!! LOL


----------



## shunt2011

Finally made time to make soap. 8 batches down hope to get 8 more tomorrow.  Feels good to get back into the swing of things.


----------



## amd

I took a bubble bath. We have been fighting the "crud" at our house and I think I finally face defeat. I have a show in 2 weeks that I have been trying to get organized for. I bought 6 long and shallow totes to haul soap in - the most soap I have brought to a show. Chris has been busy making more trays for the display table. I have a few batches I need to get done for my soap of the month club, and a few custom orders before I start packing the soap lab. Move date is officially May 12!


----------



## toxikon

Just bit the bullet and bought a whole bunch of butters and oils to play with. Shea Butter, Babassu Oil, Mango Butter, Jojoba Oil, Argan Oil, Meadowfoam Seed Oil, Neem Oil. And Polyglycerol-3 Beeswax, which apparently is a nice beeswax alternative that prevents graininess. 

I've used jojoba, argan, meadowfoam and neem directly on my face and I really like them all, so I have plans for making some lotion bars with them for personal use (very light on the neem for obvious reasons). Babassu is for trying that 50/50 deodorant recipe. And I'm definitely going to play around with a dandelion salve once the weeds start blooming.

I've been pouring over the Swifty Crafty Monkey blog, it's opening up a whole other world for me!


----------



## siobhan1011

I made 400+ (just a little bit more lol) soaps today now sleeping in their hot box


----------



## WeaversPort

After coloring, reading the forum, and staring at the ceiling for several hours...  I did some dishes, fantasized about Babassu oil, considered a cookies and cream scrubby bar, and finally gave in to soaping. I made a small batch of  charcoal face soap with lavender and Rosehip oils, incorporated in a a honey melt and pour base. 

Not as black as I expected. I think I need a way to more evenly distribute the charcoal in the alcohol before adding to the soap base...  but I'm looking forward to trying them.


----------



## amd

Made my first attempt at circling Taiwan. This is only 1lb but I feel the dowel was too big. I'll try a smaller at the next go round for tighter swirls. Very pleased that my cardboard dividers worked so well. Now to tweak the recipe amount to reduce the waste from the cut.


----------



## SheLion

I finished my curing rack today. Very pleased with it. I repurposed an ancient Ikea wood shelving unit.


----------



## earlene

Planning Blacksmith soap for my brother. While at Spring Training, he told me his favorite of the 3 options I made for him, his favorite was the combo Borax & Pumice soap. This time I will use Carolyn's Dragon's Blood FO and some colorant that goes well with darkening.

I  realized yesterday that discoloring DB doesn't work well with pastels of Easter Egg soap. Guess I wasn't thinking clearly on that one.   But interestingly enough, there was no discoloration of Bath Bombs fragranced with the same DB.  But I'll hold onto the ones I made a few nights ago and watch to see if they do discolor, as I did use 2 while they were still new and maybe it takes more time, like it did with the Easter Egg soaps.


----------



## soaperwoman

made a peach pie soap with my new crust and lattice mold and peach slice embeds. Needed 4 arms to get the lattice just right but it still turned out. Can't get that peach e.o. to hang on though. Tried and tried more and more and still just goes away. I think next time I will put the e.o. just in the m & p peach embeds. You all can laugh but the very first soap I ever made was soap queen's pumpkin pie. Yep, just dove in. It turned out perfect. I thought soap making easy. Well let's just say 2 months later and 63 recipes later (yes I said 63) some of it "ain't so easy". I would like to say thank you to all the wonderful soapers out there for there wisdom. I very seldom post but whenever I type a question into the computer it always goes straight to Soapforum. Honestly there is nothing you folks don't gab about. I learned how to get rid of ash here. Why my icing kept crumbling( too much TD). Room temp method, which changed my life. Not to panic about soft wet soap and there is no bad soap just rebatch opportunities. I now add my milk at trace instead of freezing it, So many tips which have taken the stress out and kept the fun in. I have 57 more recipes to go and I should have a nice stash of my master recipes. Onward and upward!


----------



## beardguy

I made a three colour swirl using black tie FO and it smells amazing, altough I have some micas clump. I'll suspend them in glycerin next time.


----------



## Dahila

lined all my molds with freezer paper


----------



## CTAnton

I started making 1 pound batches of soap testing various percentages of sheep tallow to see what I like. While I'm at it I'm testing my ounce sampler fragrances from Candle Science.....today's is Mimosa and Mandarin...a powdery orange scent....I'm also playing around with higher percentages of coconut oil having never gone higher than 20%....todays was 24% tallow and 25% coconut with avocado castor and olive making up the difference. Lovin' soap has a recipe for tallow that's 34% coconut....we'll see.Thats tomorrow.
I will put in a favorable review for the combination lye method put forth here several months back. I've only used it on high oleic acid soaps to date but I stand here in amazement over what that 5% KOH does for a soap.


----------



## jules92207

I've been really behind on soaping lately, but I made 5 batches yesterday of WSP Black Raspberry Vanilla, BB Grapefruit Bellini, WSP Eucalyptus Spearmint, SC True Rose, and Nurture's Honey I Washed The Kids. 

Today I am making eo Eucalyptus Tea Tree (I had it ready last night but ran out of coconut oil) and Nurture's Lily Savon which was my favorite Lush scent.

I'm also finally making my black soaps from the March challenge today with Carolyn's Dragon Blood and WSP's Nag Champa. Better late then never I guess.


----------



## dalewaite48

I made 18 bottles of hemp oil got milk lotion,  I made two batches of soap today one being a rosemary and Cedarwood shampoo bar and the other one a dog shampoo bar made them both in my brand-new acrylic molds.


----------



## earlene

Today I have been working on plans for my April challenge soap, as well as an Easter Soap project.  But I won't be soaping until tomorrow when Hubby goes back to work.  Today I am focusing more on laundry and cooking and relaxing while listening to the apparently endless rain.


----------



## amd

I've been trying to get all my soaping projects done by the end of April. I have them written on a large board in my lab, and numbered by importance. On Saturday I noticed that there were two write-ins and they had a ranking of #1 and #2. My kids decided they better get their soapy requests in, in case mom never makes soap again.

For my son I made a bacon molasses soap with no fragrance out of used bacon grease, coconut oil, and castor oil. I used a -10% superfat to make sure no oil remained to go rancid. It's going down for a long cure. My son knows this is totally experimental, but he's still excited to see how it turns out. 

For my daughter I made a pumpkin beer soap. It's a soap I made once about two years ago. My second time using beer and my first time using pumpkin. My daughter loved it and hoarded as many of the bars as she could. (She _thought_ I didn't notice.) Her stash finally ran out and she has been boycotting showers ever since. (I did manage to bribe her using some of my precious bars from I Am Handmade, but it's a struggle!)

Tonight I am going to be doing a bubble scoop marathon for a show on Saturday. I'm not sure how time got away from me so fast, but it did. I did inventory for the upcoming show and I have 75lbs of soap, which is the most I have ever taken to a show! 

Other projects include working on a tattoo soap, trying out Susie's Soap 2 Go recipe, trying to find a way to organize my soap ideas (I have scraps of paper with ideas jotted down all over the place. It's ridiculous), and finishing up the club soaps and fragrances I haven't tried yet.


----------



## Dahila

this  
also working on deo


----------



## WeaversPort

Dahila said:


> this
> also working on deo



Those are beautiful, Dahlia!


----------



## WeaversPort

I made scent samples from my Brambleberry sampler box. I put together a mix for the purpose of doing samples, even though I have no idea if it would make a good soap. 

Avocado Oil	30%
Canola Oil	25%
Coconut Oil	20%
Soybean Oil	25%

Superfat -2

The Lilac and Grapefruit Lily moved quickly in the sample cups. I'm looking forward to seeing how the Amber turns out.


----------



## beardguy

I tried my hand at the April challenge soap and it smelled so good. I just hope it looks as good as it smelled.


----------



## CTAnton

I imposed on a friend to make some more soap labels for me using Adobe Illustrator.In the 2+ years I'm into this addiction my packaging is evolving the most. I'm currently using shrink wrap polyolefin bags with a label created by my friend thats stuck on the back of the soap..onlinelabels.com is the company.


----------



## kdaniels8811

It has been a busy day.  10 pounds each Black Raspberry Vanilla and Eucalyptus Mint and my new soap flower embellished soaps.  Also 24 Easter Egg Bombs with toys.  Fun day!


----------



## SheLion

I unmolded and cut a batch from yesterday and cut a loaf from last week that needed to firm up after unmolding.  But most exciting is that I got a new SB. It's a lovely aqua color and I can't wait to use it!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

I made GM lotion scented with BB's White Tea & Amber/Cybilla and shipped them off to my wholesale customer yesterday. I added a capsule of astaxathin to give it a pale peach color. I made Essential Lotion for them today to ship later this month. It has a blend of 6 essential oils known for relieving the pain of fibro and arthritis. (Can't say that tho. The label simply states the ingredients and no more.) Both are good sellers. They can hardly keep the Essential Lotion in stock once market season starts. It makes me happy to know that I'm helping to bring some relief to total strangers. I'm not braggin'; just sayin'...


----------



## earlene

In spite of feeling a bit 'off' the past few days, today I plan to make my brother's BlackSmith soap.  I talked to my husband & he's been feeling the same symptoms, so I think we both have a light touch of something, but not significantly disruptive.  Anyway, I will forge ahead and make soap.  Maybe I can put stripes into it and use it for this month's challenge.

I am also unpacking and trimming some of the Black Background soaps I made while on my trip.  They all smell so good, it's nice to pull them out of the box.


----------



## SaltedFig

I beat up on my (current) favourite soap with a blacksmiths hammer just now, does that count? :mrgreen:

Constructively - I finally got around to planning the colour experiments with my co-conspirator. Fun for tomorrow.


----------



## beardguy

I cut (too soon) my soap for the April challenge so I guess I'll redo another one next week since it didn't turn out like I wanted. I have my idea how I will go about it next time. 

Not soap related by I made three samples of a new recipe of beard balm I'm formulating with different FO and EO. The cherry and tobacco one smells really, really nice. I hope the scent doesn't morph once it has hardened.


----------



## earlene

My lye solution for my soap, volcanoed in the sink, so I ran it down the drain, followed by several more gallons of running water, cleaned up and took a shower.  The volcano happened so fast, it bubbled up onto my glove of the hand I was stirring with & burned me through the glove.  Heat burn, not direct contact burn.  The glove remained intact.  Of course I removed the glove & ran gallons of cold water over my hand, particularly the meaty area at the base of the thumb where it meets the wrist, as that is the part that felt like it was cooked.  I am using ice off and on to relieve the discomfort, but there is no visible damage to the skin, so I'm glad about that.  Before hopping in the shower, my clothes, apron, socks, towels used for clean up all went into the washer & I started it right away.  

I am considering leaving the rest of the soapmaking to morning, although I did re-measure the items I had added to the lye solution.  I'll measure out the lye tomorrow though.  I am just not ready to deal with it again at this point.  The oils and colorant, etc. are all ready to go and going nowhere.

After a bit of a rest, I'll tidy up a bit more so the place doesn't look so much like a disaster, but for now I just want to eat ice cream.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

earlene said:


> The volcano happened so fast, it bubbled up onto my glove of the hand I was stirring with & burned me through the glove.


YIKES! That's scary Earlene! I hope you're okay? How did it happen? 

FYI: One of the best things for a lye burn is lavender essential oil. I always have it handy just in case. There's a story around the internet about a perfumer back in the early days of perfumery that had an accident similar to yours. His hand actually caught fire. To put it out, he stuck his hand in a vat of lavender essential oil. It not only soothed the burn but but helped with the healing as well. Just thought I'd mention that. HTH

ETA: Here's a link to the story:
http://naturehacks.com/burn-scar-prevention-with-lavender-essential-oil/


----------



## Greenmeadow

*Rose clay soap coloured with pink French clay and white clay*

Rose clay soap with rose geranium &sweet orange EOs , layered , white pearl pencil line ! OO& CO&PO&ShB&CaO , pink French clay, kaolinite , mica and rose buds. Looking forward to cut it later today !!


----------



## TheDragonGirl

Planned out some soaps


----------



## earlene

Zany_in_CO said:


> YIKES! That's scary Earlene! I hope you're okay? How did it happen?
> 
> ETA: Here's a link to the story:
> http://naturehacks.com/burn-scar-prevention-with-lavender-essential-oil/



Very interesting article, thank you Zany.  It's better.  No pain or  apparent aftermath, except one tiny line that looks like a bruise under  the skin - very very tiny.  I used some arnica salve I normally use on  my feet to sooth the pain and when I woke up this morning, no discomfort  at all.  I even did the dishes this morning without discomfort.

I obviously added my honey solution too fast and did not use my extra tall pitcher for the solution.  I know better, but wasn't thinking things through thoroughly. Today I'll do better (taller container, slower add, longer-handled stirring tool, cool water bath for the lye solution container as a precaution.)  This was not my first roiling lye, but it is the first time I didn't prepare sufficiently in advance to prevent overflow.  But this time because I will be so careful, I probably won't have the roiling.



Greenmeadow said:


> Rose clay soap with rose geranium &sweet orange EOs , layered , white pearl pencil line ! OO& CO&PO&ShB&CaO , pink French clay, kaolinite , mica and rose buds. Looking forward to cut it later today !!



Gorgeous, Greenmeadow.



TheDragonGirl said:


> Planned out some soaps


DragonGirl, that looks like a lot of testers. I hope they are all as nice as you hope.

This morning I am putting together an order from Amazon that I've been postponing.  I'm adding some colloidal silver and some zinc oxide to this order.  I think it's time I made a couple of salves to have on hand in case of burns.  I am no stranger to burns (I was in a fire when I was 10 and the result was not pretty.)  I already have loads of lavender oil and found a couple of salve recipes that include it, so I may make a tester of one of them in a few days.

I've started re-melting my oils for the BlackSmith soap and cleared the sink to get started on my lye solution again.


----------



## TheDragonGirl

earlene said:


> *DragonGirl*, that looks like a lot of testers. I hope they are all as nice as you hope.



Me too, fingers crossed the scents behave the way they're supposed to, its going to be an interesting project to do for the next while


----------



## aihrat

Cut my avocado oil and avocado puree soap for a friend's birthday in May  I added 1% ppo citric acid instead of the usual 1.5% citric acid I usually use on account of the lemon juice used to preserve colour in the avocado puree.



I used my Bramble Berry Wire Soap Slicer to slice vertical bars. Note to anyone who's considering getting one to slice horizontally and vertically like me: I hope you don't do tall peaks, because the wire bow slicer doesn't have enough space between the wooden bow and the wire to fit the soap as it's coming through. Very frustrating! It does just fine for a level, filled loaf like from the Crafter's Choice 1501 mould though.


----------



## earlene

aihrat, I am curious about the slicer.  Does it require a flat-edge countertop overhang in order to use it?  It looks like it on the site, but I can't tell how long the overhang is.  I ask because I can't use items like that since my countertop edge is built without a straight edge.  It has what's called a one-quarter bevel (or laminated bevel) & simply does not work with tools that require an overhang to hold them in place (unless the overhang is really long.)  There is no mention of the overhang in the description.   I can't use the overhang on my mitre box on my kitchen counters because it isn't long enough to reach the bottom edge of the countertops.  (Nothing in my house has a straight edge, so I can't find another surface for using such tools.)

Also, perhaps if you put your experience in the Review section on BrambleBerry for that slicer, they may adjust the design in the future.  Just a thought.


----------



## aihrat

earlene said:


> *aihrat*, I am curious about the slicer.  Does it require a flat-edge countertop overhang in order to use it?  It looks like it on the site, but I can't tell how long the overhang is.  I ask because I can't use items like that since my countertop edge is built without a straight edge.  It has what's called a one-quarter bevel (or laminated bevel) & simply does not work with tools that require an overhang to hold them in place (unless the overhang is really long.)  There is no mention of the overhang in the description.   I can't use the overhang on my mitre box on my kitchen counters because it isn't long enough to reach the bottom edge of the countertops.  (Nothing in my house has a straight edge, so I can't find another surface for using such tools.)
> 
> Also, perhaps if you put your experience in the Review section on BrambleBerry for that slicer, they may adjust the design in the future.  Just a thought.



earlene, I'm a little embarrassed to admit that I have no idea what an overhang is  Could you post a picture? I could take a look and advise. So far I've just been using it on a flat surface. As you can see in this picture, I can happily use it while its edges hang over a stool. But as mentioned, the stool makes the slicer sit flat.




(also the pic illustrates the problem with the peaks - if your soap loaf is quite tall it will hit the slicer bow before the slice is completed. I had to rotate the loaf to get a complete cut, resulting in an ugly, radial surface on the side of the soap)

I have been contemplating putting a review on their site, but I'd like to use the slicer a bit longer to formulate my overall impression before posting.  So far I love the slicer to bits (and do not regret my international purchase) but there are a few problems here and there in certain use cases that I'm not sure how to describe yet.


----------



## earlene

Here is an example of an overhang, where a mitre box is made secure by hanging over the edge of the workbench:






Here is what I see in one of the pictures on the BrambleBerry website and makes me think it might be an overhang, but if you use it flat on your surface, I must be mistaken.


----------



## aihrat

I see! The product actually has two "legs", the front of which is shown in the front-view of the pic you posted, which I suppose could act as an overhang if your workbench is the correct thickness. For me, I just use it on my countertop, and the legs act as "stilts" and lift the cutting suface a bit off my work surface 

Update on the cutter: It turns out I may be stupid - my peaked soap does actually fit in the cutter, but under a different bow configuration. See below:




You do still have to watch out for the height limit imposed by the "bow" part of the cutter, but for a soap with a modest peak made in a CC 1501 mould it fits perfectly. Whoops!


----------



## cobbsie

*!st soap*

I made my first soap today....following a recipe from a recent course with cocnut oil, sunflower oil and olive oil and a tablespoon of honey

It gelled and heated quickly and is already out and cut! 

No fragrance as I wanted to see if I could actually make soap....it is a lovely colour goldne brownish with speckles (Im assuming from the honey.....it did get a bit hot!)

Delighted to find such a great place to explore the whole soap making world


----------



## Zany_in_CO

earlene said:


> Very interesting article, thank you *Zany*.  It's better.  No pain or  apparent aftermath, except one tiny line that looks like a bruise under  the skin - very very tiny.  I used some arnica salve I normally use on  my feet to sooth the pain and when I woke up this morning, no discomfort  at all.  I even did the dishes this morning without discomfort.
> 
> I obviously added my honey solution too fast and did not use my extra tall pitcher for the solution.


Whew! I'm relieved to know the arnica salve is working for you. That bruise should disappear if you continue using the arnica. Good stuff. Now, I have another concern... if I understand you correctly, you added the honey to your lye solution? If so, YIKES! LOL When adding honey to a soap batch, I use 50/50 honey/water, warmed, and add it to my oils before adding the lye solution (CP) or after the cook (HP).   :bunny:


----------



## earlene

Zany_in_CO said:


> Whew! I'm relieved to know the arnica salve is working for you. That bruise should disappear if you continue using the arnica. Good stuff. Now, I have another concern... if I understand you correctly, you added the honey to your lye solution? If so, YIKES! LOL When adding honey to a soap batch, I use 50/50 honey/water, warmed, and add it to my oils before adding the lye solution (CP) or after the cook (HP).   :bunny:


Thank you for your concern!

Yes, I was trying a method discussed in another thread.  The problem was not the ingredients or the method.  The problem was the user (me).  The next day I was more cautious as I should have been the day before.  This was the first time I had not taken sufficient precautions to prevent a lye solution volcano, and hopefully it will be my last.  (ETA: Oh, I see you already saw & posted on that thread.)

Oh, and it's not really a bruise per se, it just looked like a bruise in the dark of night.  What it really is is a broken blood vessel near the surface with the seepage pooled in a size about that of a fine-tip felt pen mark on construction paper.  Anyway it will dissipate eventually as they always do when I get a broken blood vessel.


----------



## TheDragonGirl

I made soap dough today! I'm hoping to replace my melt and pour embeds completely


----------



## earlene

Removed the new BlackSmith Soap from the mold.  It looks good, but won't be entered into the SMF Stripe Soap challenge.  I cut one bar & like how it looks.  No zap.  Letting it sit a bit longer before I finish cutting.

Leaving the rebatch I did last night in the oven to continue to cool and re-absorb some of the FO, which seems to have pooled a bit on top.  It's amazing how DB turns black soap brown!  I did not like most of the black soaps I made for last month's challenge, so I did a half new & half old rebatch, which turned all the new black too until I added the FO.  Now it's brown.  No biggie as I turned it into BlackSmith Soap too (with the added Borax & Pumice that my brother likes).  He should be fine with brown soap, I think.


----------



## wearytraveler

Made this yesterday since I found a bottle of BB Autumn Fig Harvest FO I didn't realize I had and since I'm trying to thin the FOs I have It was a perfect excuse for another batch.  I also played with stamping the bar with mica.  Not sure if I like that method yet.  I'll need to play a bit more.
I also think the bottom or white would have benefitted from having poppy seeds mixed in.  I've been saying that I'm going to do that one day and I keep forgetting!


----------



## navigator9

I haven't made soap for quite a while, since deciding not to sell any  more. (I think I'm still firm on that one.) But I've had a recipe  rolling around in my head that I wanted to make, using some of my  favorites, lard, avocado oil, buttermilk and oatmeal, and I made it  yesterday. I tried a sliver this morning at the sink, while I was  waiting for the coffee, and it's scrumptious! I didn't expect much in  the way of big bubbles, but it's got plenty of those and it feels  wonderfully creamy. I can't wait to see what it will be like when it's  fully cured.  It felt good to break out the stick blender again!


----------



## earlene

Took some photos of my cut BlackSmith soap after deciding I may just enter it after all.  The design didn't show through favorably with the one end cut I did when I first took it out of the mold, but when I cut the rest of the mold last night I was pleased to see the result with the rest of the cut soaps.  So no pictures until I decide positively.

My camera battery needs recharging, though, so no picks of the BlackSmith with Rebatch soap that I also cut.  After the battery is charged, I'll get some shots of that, too and post pictures.  I like how they came out as well.

ETA:  After the cut and before the cure, I made a total of 8.6 pounds of BlackSmith Soap.  I actually have a couple of soaps in the half-rebatch/half-new soap that came out exactly as planned for a striped soap look.  When I photograph them, I'll have something to compare the all-new striped soap and see which one I think looks the best for the challenge.  Of course, I'll probably make at least one more striped soap before I decide.


----------



## SaltedFig

I finished getting what I needed for my stripe soap entry (2 shops, $3 spent :mrgreen.

Tomorrow I start the actual soaping part!

... Well, ok, not quite.
First I have to start the colour part (extracting the colour from botanicals).

THEN I can start the soaping part.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

I am out of *everything*! LS for foamers, Laundry soap, face gel-cream, hand & body lotion, pot pourri for the guest bath, shampoo, I think that's it. So a B&B, (bath & body) marathon is in order... first, the face-firming gel... I've been making this since forever and altho I can't tell the difference, other people notice it and tell me I look good... it's not my recipe. Here's a link if anyone's interested. (Scroll down until you find it)

http://www.teachsoap.com/recipes.html


----------



## WeaversPort

I unmolded my first attempt at a pencil mica line soap to discover; I have little darker spots on the bottom of the soap, the fragrance didn't stick very well, and I need a tall skinny mold. 

Ah well. The adventure continues.


----------



## amd

Sold soap. Cleaned the soap lab. Waiting for my ink cartridge to come so I can print labels and package soap. Life is chaos at the moment so no actual soap making going on until Friday or Saturday. Then I'll be working on my cream soap experiment and a few custom orders that need to get done before I start packing the lab up.


----------



## LunaSkye

I just finished what could possibly be my most idiotic soap ever made: a beer soap. Not just any kind of beer soap though. I reduced the beer with coffee grinds, onions, and red pepper flakes. It even came out a nice, toffee color too.


----------



## lenarenee

navigator9 said:


> I haven't made soap for quite a while, since deciding not to sell any  more. (I think I'm still firm on that one.) But I've had a recipe  rolling around in my head that I wanted to make, using some of my  favorites, lard, avocado oil, buttermilk and oatmeal, and I made it  yesterday. I tried a sliver this morning at the sink, while I was  waiting for the coffee, and it's scrumptious! I didn't expect much in  the way of big bubbles, but it's got plenty of those and it feels  wonderfully creamy. I can't wait to see what it will be like when it's  fully cured.  It felt good to break out the stick blender again!



Hmmm....I have some buttermilk in the fridge, and a unopened bottle of avocado oil....


----------



## earlene

I told my husband about the soap I've given away lately and he mentioned a co-worker wants to know if she can buy some of my soap.  Before I could even remind him I won't sell, but I'd be happy to give her some, he said that he told her we don't plan to go there.  So I'll be picking out some soap for him to take to work for this co-worker.

He also told me he is looking forward to trying out the BlackSmith Soap I made for my brother.  He spent the day working on the riding lawnmower and washed his hands a lot today using the last bar of it that I made last year.  Really I don't expect there will be any difference, except this one looks a bit different.  The only difference in the recipe is that I added some honey to it this time to increase bubbles.


----------



## SaltedFig

Worked on some dot-point notes for a demonstration gig ... called it quits at 1200 words.

Tomorrow, the trimming. And then the real work begins, the writing proper.

And this ... a lot (for saying yes in the first place). :headbanging:


----------



## WeaversPort

SaltedFig said:


> Worked on some dot-point notes for a demonstration gig ... called it quits at 1200 words.
> 
> Tomorrow, the trimming. And then the real work begins, the writing proper.
> 
> And this ... a lot (for saying yes in the first place). :headbanging:



What are you demonstrating? Enquiring minds enquire!


----------



## WeaversPort

Yesterday I made Monkey Farts soap with M&P for my boyfriend. I learned that with the right(?) fragrance oil, it appears that melt and pour soap can seize. Or its flashpoint (127F) is just so low that by the time you can add it, it's becoming solid in the measuring cup. 

Obviously this requires experimentation.. But now I'm slightly worried that Monkey Farts is going to be a naughty fragrance oil...


----------



## SaltedFig

Soaping ...


----------



## kchaystack

WeaversPort said:


> Yesterday I made Monkey Farts soap with M&P for my boyfriend. I learned that with the right(?) fragrance oil, it appears that melt and pour soap can seize. Or its flashpoint (127F) is just so low that by the time you can add it, it's becoming solid in the measuring cup.
> 
> Obviously this requires experimentation.. But now I'm slightly worried that Monkey Farts is going to be a naughty fragrance oil...



Lots of people think that FO or EO magically and instantly evaporates if it is added above this temp.  This just isn't true. Flashpoint is not boiling point.

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showpost.php?p=594940&postcount=9


----------



## WeaversPort

SaltedFig said:


> Soaping ...



Let me know if you want a test dummy. I make a good dummy  



kchaystack said:


> Lots of people think that FO or EO magically and instantly evaporates if it is added above this temp.  This just isn't true. Flashpoint is not boiling point.
> 
> http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showpost.php?p=594940&postcount=9



Oh good to know! I'd read on a blog that you had to get the soap below the flashpoint of the fragrance would evaporate and wouldn't stick in the soap.. 

It's good to know that isn't the case, I'll try a second batch and see if it behaves better this time. Thank you, kchaystack!


----------



## beardguy

I made my second attempt at the April challenge and I think it'll turn out as far as the stripes. It took a long, long, long time though, so I hope it was worth it.


----------



## CTAnton

i had a doctor's appointment smack in the middle of the day to avoid traffic, which I did.So I got up and over coffee I shrink wrapped 4 separate formulas of soap from about 2 years ago. These bags are of polyolefin, the smell through ones. i always wondered if the smell can come through can moisture as well? They were all around 3 pound batches, before I caught on that if a recipe is a flop you got a lot of soap to distribute to the unsuspecting....
On the way home I stopped at my friend's shop who was having a slow day and he cranked out 4 labels for me on Adobe Illustrator. I hate imposing but I got to say I am blessed...he always kicks a label up a notch for me well beyond my level of acceptance. And he was in graphic design for a number of years so I would like to think he enjoys a break from roasting coffee. Yes, I know, I'm blessed....
Anyway, so I labelled 3 of the 4 batches after dinner and the news and I had to try one of the soaps from a batch with sweet almond, olive ,palm kernel oils and cocoa and shea butters. I think its the only recipe with 2 butters I've made to date and one of the few with sweet almond oil. Well, I don't know if it's the 2 year cure or what but my face loves it...I keep on hoping I'll make a flop but those are few and far between. But then again, I only knew from Ivory for decades....
So the message I'd like to send out that I've heard echoed on this forum innumerable times is to hold on to your soaps as long a time as you can tolerate and that quite possibly that initial "mey"at 6 weeks cure  may after a good long cure may be your best soap yet....


----------



## TheDragonGirl

The first of my long list of planned batches, the brown got away from me and accelerated a bit making the swirl I had wanted impossible, but other than that I love how it came out.


----------



## wearytraveler

I bought a bucket of lard...


----------



## earlene

Picked out 8 bars of soap for Hubby to give to his co-worker.


----------



## WeaversPort

My first soap just turned four weeks old! I'm gonna try it!! :mrgreen:


----------



## lenarenee

Our 3 week Spring break is over  so it's time to get soaps stocked up for teacher appreciation. Made Beau Brummel and Sea Moss salt bars; so far Beau Brummel is completely different in soap than oob. Sea Moss riced a little but easily and quickly stick blended, heated and cracked in the mold but it should be find when it cools.


----------



## artemis

We started making end-of-year teacher gifts. I'm using them as an excuse to play with FO samples. One batch of "satsuma orange" and one batch of "lemon twist." The "lemon twist" discolored enough to turn the "lemon chiffon" mica a pale orange.  :/


----------



## jewels621

Yesterday I ironed all day (arghh!) so I could play with soap today. I had intended on making a Fourth of July soap, but alas it will wait until Sunday or Monday. Time got away from me while packaging cured soaps, making a new recipe to test, and ordering new FO. I'm holding everyone else on here responsible for my FO binge. The enabling that goes on in here is brutal.


----------



## WeaversPort

I played with M&P and fragrances.

If I'm lucky I have some nice swirls and layers. If not, I have some nice smelling "mud"


----------



## Violet_21

Today, I made a batch of 100% coconut oil salt bars with coconut milk. I poured the batter into individual molds (recycled plastic cups) then put the molds on a heating pad for about 45 minutes. The soaps were ready to unmold and cut in 3 hours. They are a wonderful whitish-cream color, however, they smell *horrible*. I can't even get near the bars without having the urge to gag. :sick: I suspect it is from the sugars in the coconut milk reacting with the lye. Fingers crossed that the smell dissipates! :think:


----------



## earlene

I gathered some soaps to give to Hubby's cousin & his wife.  They came to visit today with their new baby.


----------



## beardguy

My second try at the April challenge wasn't all that good. I waited too long to cut and some bar crumbled and others had the colour layers separate (this is probably due to me pouring the bottom white layer at very thick trace and waiting a while before pouring the second layer, to insure a straight line). So I rebatched the faulty bars with another bar that was fine but cut all crooked. 

I added colloidal oatmeal, baking soda and some ground clove for colour. I gather it'll make a nice face bar.


----------



## newbie

That moment when you realize that you measured out your lye for 18 ounces of oils but you made a 28 ounce batch, and there is no hope for your soap.


----------



## newbie

Followed by the moment that you realize you made two batches of soap and made the same mistake twice.....


----------



## SaltedFig

Oh newbie, those soaps were so pretty too. :cry:


----------



## newbie

They aren't now. They are booger green mixed with some black. Yuck.


----------



## jewels621

EEEEEK! I got a new planer/beveller that I've been toying with this morning. I think I hear angels singing and that this is my favorite thing ever! What a difference it makes!


----------



## WeaversPort

newbie said:


> Followed by the moment that you realize you made two batches of soap and made the same mistake twice.....



Awwww, I'm so sorry! I hate days like that


----------



## beardguy

Not today but yesterday I rebatched (again) some of my crumbly soap which turned sky blue, so I decided to add a bit more water to make things fluid and poured some activated charcoal in a portion of the batter and went for an in the pot swirl. It made for a very dramatic effect on the top and I'm very pleased with the results. 

I plan on taking a picture of my entry soap tonight.


----------



## WeaversPort

After a pretty hard core flare-up I got to do some soaping. I didn't have enough salt for a full salt bar, so attempted a brine/salt water bar. I think some of the salt didn't end up dissolving (and I got air bubbles in the mold) but I'm looking forward to trying them in a month. 

I attempted an in the pot swirl, which might have been more effective if I hadn't been pouring into individual molds, but I kind of like it anyway. It reminds me of white nectarines.


----------



## jewels621

They DO look like white nectarines! Did you scent this batch? What a lovely scent nectarine would be!


----------



## WeaversPort

jewels621 said:


> They DO look like white nectarines! Did you scent this batch? What a lovely scent nectarine would be!



I'd love to find a good nectarine scent!! For this batch I did Red Currant & Thyme. It also smells delicious, but I'd absolutely go for nectarines if I had the chance!


----------



## Stacyspy

I've recently had a few regulars come to me and ask if I made "plainer" bars. After asking a few questions, and getting their feedback, I've (hopefully) determined that they're looking for a cleaner, less complicated looking soap that they would actually use instead of sit in a dish.
Now, I'm not a fancy soapmaker by any means...I seldom do imbeds, carving, soap dough, or small, fine work... I'm just not that good at at. I use fairly basic recipes, but I do like fancy tops and swirls. 
So I've made some batches with fewer colors, simpler swirls and flatter swirled tops... 3 yesterday- Bamboo, Blood Orange, and Goji Berry Bliss.
I feel like I cheated...lol...took me half the time it normally does, but I think they came out ok.


----------



## TandCC

I added a gold mica stamp to my cut hp bars. Wanted rustic and fancy in the same bar.


----------



## jewels621

Stacyspy said:


> I've recently had a few regulars come to me and ask if I made "plainer" bars. After asking a few questions, and getting their feedback, I've (hopefully) determined that they're looking for a cleaner, less complicated looking soap that they would actually use instead of sit in a dish....



I get the same feedback. My people, meaning the people I make soap for (I don't sell my soap yet, still honing the craft at 5 years in), want a real bar of soap that they can actually use in the bath or shower. Having said that, I LOVE to see the creativity of others' soaps. I am fascinated by soap of all kinds!


----------



## newbie

I had someone tell me they were sitting on a pretty bar of soap and I told them that HAD TO USE IT!!! That's what soap is for and if they didn't use it, how would they ever get another pretty bar to look at before rotating it into the shower? If they don't use them, I've got no people to give away to. Using pretty makes way for more pretty.


----------



## kchaystack

newbie said:


> I had someone tell me they were sitting on a pretty bar of soap and I told them that HAD TO USE IT!!! That's what soap is for and if they didn't use it, how would they ever get another pretty bar to look at before rotating it into the shower? If they don't use them, I've got no people to give away to. Using pretty makes way for more pretty.



I have had to make the same speech to all my coworkers I have given soap to.  I lay the guilt trip on pretty thick. 

"I was really down the other day - I really wish I could have made some soap to cheer me up.  But my curing rack is full and no one is using what I have given them..."  followed by a big sigh and sad look.  

Works on all the ladies in the office at least.


----------



## Soapmaker145

earlene said:


> aihrat, I am curious about the slicer.



This is the slicer that ruined the soap I wanted to send for the Home swap.  The problem with it is the cutter.  I couldn't tighten it enough to get clean straight cuts and the wire broke on first try.  It was almost elastic in a strange way.  It kept on stretching until it broke.  My only experience with wire cutters is the single bar cutter from Bud which I've used without any problems since I got it.  

I wanted to to ask BB to fix it thinking it was a one time thing but somebody else had posted having the same problem with their cutter.  I didn't bother contacting BB.  I wished I bought the Bud log splitter instead which is what I'll probably end up doing.

Back to hearing about what everybody else is doing.


----------



## aihrat

Soapmaker145 said:


> This is the slicer that ruined the soap I wanted to send for the Home swap.  The problem with it is the cutter.  I couldn't tighten it enough to get clean straight cuts and the wire broke on first try.  It was almost elastic in a strange way.  It kept on stretching until it broke.  My only experience with wire cutters is the single bar cutter from Bud which I've used without any problems since I got it.
> 
> I wanted to to ask BB to fix it thinking it was a one time thing but somebody else had posted having the same problem with their cutter.  I didn't bother contacting BB.  I wished I bought the Bud log splitter instead which is what I'll probably end up doing.
> 
> Back to hearing about what everybody else is doing.



Argh, that sounds horrible. I also had problems tightening the string, and had to manually tuck the string in with pliers.

I may have had better luck because my soaps start out soft (no palm, tallow or PKO and low coconut), and I cut right after I unmould. But for harder soaps I imagine this would be a nightmare to use. Imagine making a beautiful soap, only for it to be ruined during cutting!

I hope you can still find some use in the cutter with a better string...sorry to hear you had such a horrible time with it Soapmaker145 

Today I tried to rebatch some soap I made without citrate. Added citrate to the soap shreds and put it in the oven for a bit.

I hate rebatching.


----------



## WeaversPort

I played with goats milk melt and pour and did a koi soap. And did these second soaps with the remaining blue and orange.


----------



## SoapSap

jewels621 said:


> Soapsap, what did you use to achieve the brown color in the pic second from the bottom? I'm thinking of making a soap that looks like brindle cowhide and that color is on my radar right now!




A little cocoa powder.


----------



## WeaversPort

*Happy Accidents*

Last night I played with more glycerin soap, and attempted a new technique. After unmolding and cutting into the soap, I discovered there was an air bubble in it that goes all the way through the loaf! 

Since some of the other soaps are Alice in Wonderland, I decided to call this my "Keyhole Soap."


----------



## sweetbean

WeaversPort said:


> Last night I played with more glycerin soap, and attempted a new technique. After unmolding and cutting into the soap, I discovered there was an air bubble in it that goes all the way through the loaf!
> 
> 
> 
> Since some of the other soaps are Alice in Wonderland, I decided to call this my "Keyhole Soap."




How did that happen?! I'm pretty sure that's a rare phenomenon! Pretty cool "fail!"


----------



## Zany_in_CO

WeaversPort said:


> After unmolding and cutting into the soap, I discovered there was an air bubble in it that goes all the way through the loaf!
> Since some of the other soaps are Alice in Wonderland, I decided to call this my "Keyhole Soap."



Brilliant, Kaye! There's nothing better than finding a way to "turn lemons into lemonade." Atta girl. I luv the look of those holey bars...


----------



## Soapmaker145

aihrat said:


> I hope you can still find some use in the cutter with a better string...sorry to hear you had such a horrible time with it Soapmaker145
> 
> I hate rebatching.



I finally bought strings from Nurture soaps to replace the broken one.  I hadn't wanted to deal with BB and waste more time since the flaw is in the material they used.  I can already see the new string is much better quality.  

I hate rebatching too.  It is easier to recycle.  When I rebatch, I add sugar solution and propylene glycol to make the rebatch similar to M&P.  People seem to really like them.


----------



## amd

Finalized the stamp order with my logo on it. Ordered soap dough to play with until I have time to mess with making my own. Loaded the car for tomorrow's  show. Mailed orders out. Updated the website for out of stock and to include the relocation/temp closing info. Played with my cream soap experiment. An odds and ends kind of day.


----------



## jewels621

My dearly beloved is out of town this weekend, so it's been a soap-a-rama here since he left yesterday. I feel so naughty when I can leave all my supplies out and not be in anybody's way. I haven't done anything I'm "supposed" to do, only things I "want" to do. Which means soap. And that means we'll have enough soap for the two of us until we die. Or until I give it away so I can make more soap. I wonder if I'll be able to sleep tonight knowing I have 6 loaves to cut into tomorrow. Pics to follow tomorrow!


----------



## ibct1969

*Beveler*



jewels621 said:


> EEEEEK! I got a new planer/beveller that I've been toying with this morning. I think I hear angels singing and that this is my favorite thing ever! What a difference it makes!



I'd like to get one of these too.  May I ask where you got yours?


----------



## jewels621

ibct1969 said:


> I'd like to get one of these too.  May I ask where you got yours?



I ordered mine off of etsy from lilu soap tools. It's bladeless stainless steel with the 5mm bevel. It's so easy to clean, too. I couldn't be happier with it!


----------



## SheLion

I finished making these.  The loaf molds can be converted into tall and skinny molds. Also in process is a single wire loaf/slab cutter. I just need to assemble it and decide whether I'm going to wax it or oil it.


----------



## dalewaite48

*Bicycle Lovers Soap*

Just finished packing up my order of 20 soaps going to Boston.  They needed it by Thursday of this coming week so had to get it made quickly.


----------



## biarine

I did not make any soap this week but I indulged myself in my homemade macadamia, orange and ginger ice cream. I am just naughty


----------



## shunt2011

Finally got all the soaps made in February cleaned up, wrapped and labeled.  First show in a couple weeks. Need to get lip balm, lotion and scrubs done next.


----------



## toxikon

I made a "kitchen sink" type soap over the weekend to use up some remnants of oils. I usually like to stick to 4-5 oils in my recipes, but this one was 7! Lard, palm oil, coconut, avocado, olive, shea and castor. Added sugar for bubbles, some goat milk powder for creaminess and sodium lactate. Scented with WSP Green Apple which soaped like a dream (if anything, it was hard to get it to trace!) and smells SO GOOD. Wow. I can't stop smelling the loaf as I walk by it. I'm excited to cut it up tonight, I just kinda plopped the coloured batter in without much rhyme or reason so I'm curious to see how it looks.


----------



## TheDragonGirl

Scupting soap embeds!


----------



## bumbleklutz

This week I:  

Made a batch of "butt-naked" soap, unscented and uncolored for a friend who is sensitive to fragrance and dyes.  It came out beautifully.

Made a batch of layered dragon's blood soaps that smell wonderful, and look pretty.  I really like the fragrance, but I'm afraid it's going to morph.  I'm beginning to detect the smell of root beer in the bars, which is a note I didn't notice oob.

Made a completely failed batch of "spa escape" soap.  This one really behaved strangely.  I added the FO to the oils before the lye, and the FO actually separated from the batter when it came to trace.  I stirred it back together, and the FO separated again in the mold.  :headbanging:  Additionally, it discolored to a peachy/salmon color which I wasn't expecting.  Finally it overheated in the mold and is full of toothy caves and pockets of FO.

Here a couple of pictures of the dragon's blood soap just after cutting so it hasn't been cleaned up yet.


----------



## toxikon

And here is the cut... this soap was a bit unusual for me. I decided to try adding the goat milk powder directly to the oils (mixing a couple tablespoons with equal parts oil to make a paste, then adding to the rest of the melted oils and stickblending) and I see that it has left a very subtle grainy texture on the bars. Next time I'll stick with my split lye method.

I had some sweating with this batch as well, I believe the fragrance was leaking out a bit. It might've overheated a tad because it went through gel really quickly. I could've sat and watched the gel spread over the loaf - very cool! Now that I have a wooden box to go around my silicone mold I definitely need to be more aware of overheating.

The sweating FO left some pockmarks on the top of the loaf so I just trimmed that part off. The bars have an interesting translucent quality to them. And the scent is still gorgeous.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

bumbleklutz said:


> ...failed batch of "spa escape" soap.  This one really behaved strangely.  I added the FO to the oils before the lye, and the FO actually separated from the batter when it came to trace.  I stirred it back together, and the FO separated again in the mold.   Additionally, it discolored to a peachy/salmon color which I wasn't expecting.  Finally it overheated in the mold and is full of toothy caves and pockets of FO.


YIKES! That's as weird as it gets! You have my deepest sympathy.

First of all, if you don't mind sharing, where did you buy the  Spa Escape FO? Is there any chance that FO might be for candles and not soap?  Secondly, when adding fragrance to the batter before adding the lye solution, I warm the oils, then add the fragrance and SB thoroughly for one full minute (I use the kitchen timer).


----------



## bumbleklutz

Zany_in_CO said:


> YIKES! That's as weird as it gets! You have my deepest sympathy.
> 
> First of all, if you don't mind sharing, where did you buy the  Spa Escape FO? Is there any chance that FO might be for candles and not soap?  Secondly, when adding fragrance to the batter before adding the lye solution, I warm the oils, then add the fragrance and SB thoroughly for one full minute (I use the kitchen timer).



Zany, thanks for your insight.  It came from my regular supplier (fssoapworks.com).  So it was definitely for soap.  I've used several of her FOs in the past without issues other than the normal ones you find across the board. i.e. acceleration and discoloration with certain FOs.  

This was a new fragrance for me, and I should've made a test batch; but I got cocky and went ahead and soaped it untested.  I did not stick blend this batch.  I've been hand whisking lately as my favorite recipe has a lot of hard oils, and hand whisking gives me better control of trace.  

I "think" the batch may have cooled off too much before I added the lye (my dogs decided they HAD to go out while I was soaping); and I experienced my first "false trace".  Then it heated up after I added the lye and separated; and even though I whisked it back together it wasn't enough to hold the emulsion together in the mold, if that makes any sense. 

So my lesson for today is:  test new FOs and take the dogs out BEFORE you soap.


----------



## Vallaby

Don't judge strictly  It is my first soap. I added lavender flowers, avocado oil, ylang-ylang oil and a little fir oil. Smells goood. I am happy


----------



## psfred

I spent $40 on fragrance and essential oils.  Going to be making lots of small batches to figure out something I like in bath and shaving soap scents.

And I shaved with my sandalwood scented shaving soap this morning, wonderful stuff.


----------



## Spunky

I'm binge watching Christmas soaping videos for ideas.  I also ordered some seashell silicone molds. I have a friend getting married soon and I found out today that she has a running joke with her fiancé about how she is going to move in and redo the bathroom to a ocean theme and put seashells everywhere. So what is a friend to do? Why make sure she has some seashell soap to bring with her! lol. I'm also making a sea salt soap and have 5 various sea type scents to try out too. Ooo. and i have some kelp to try in one too.  off to go start planning


----------



## wearytraveler

I made a batch then ate potato chips.  I'm lazy... sue me.


----------



## Dahila

Made 500 g of my Plantain Salve, packed, labelled, price on it ready to go


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Hey, long time no see! My autoimune disorder has put me out of comission for a long time, so had to take a break. Only posted stuff on instagram about soapy stuff since I could do that with my cell laying on the couch. Gently crawling back to life now : D

And today I made 4 pounds of soap!

2 pounds was made with Natures Garden fresh cut roses (yumm!) I am soo exited to see how it cures out, but have a feeling this one is an ok sticker. It is not cloying,  or sickly sweet, as rose scents can feel, and I am really looking forward to see how this one fares. 

You can smell the green and it smells clean, not overly sweet and fresh.
I made SURE I just stickblended the batter to emulsion before I added it (as rose scents seem to accelerate trace like _cah-razehh_) I handwhisked it in and I had no issues whatsoever. Had a few minutes working time, but decided to keep my colors simple from the get-go since it was my first time with it.
Next time I know what to expect and will venture out a bit more, using more color. I made it soft, light pink with a light green base, inspired by the scent. 

Then 2 pounds was made with Nurture`s Sambucus. LOVE. IT!! 

Ya`ll have tried that one from Mad Oils and I have heard how everyone has really raved about it, and how clean and lovely it has been. Well, it was my first time with it, and all I can say is that I agree. I am SO happy Nurture duped it! 
For me it is a sort of a shampoo smell to it, which was what I was hoping it to be. I have been looking for a shampoo type that was just the right ammount of clean, yet not getting all herbal on me. I love herbal, but wanted to have something like this, and I am not disapointed.

Can`t wait to see how it cures. Time will tell, but I really love it, and so did my husband, when he sniffed the cork. I asked him if this was a scent he would use in the shower (albeit I did warn him that the caustic batter could change the scent into something a bit different) 
It was all thumbs up from him. It just smells sweet, clean, with a perfect undertone. So think this one will make do with the gents too that prefer simple, no-fuss scents.

Ok, enough rambling from me! : D


----------



## Spunky

I've not made a layered soap before and decided to do it in an ocean theme for the wedding gift I mentioned upthread. I am making each layer on its own and hoping that 38% lard can counter the acceleration of the sea FO.... because I want  13 layers :think: yeah, probably not my brightest idea, but I have a whole evening devoted to it and I'm ok with wavy layers. Next issue is will I be able to make the layers different enough that it will look like a cool ombre? I've done the planning, we will see if I can manage to pull it off. I have about 6 sea theme soaps planned, so one of them are bound to look good!


----------



## artemis

I took inventory of the soaps I made for end-of-year teachers' gifts. (Left to right) Plain, oatmilk honey, lemongrass, "Satsuma Orange," rosemary mint. We have PLENTY. I think maybe I over did it.


----------



## Greenmeadow

Cut my first cucumber& aloe loaf !


----------



## jewels621

Made my first ever Goat Milk Soap. So far, so good. Hoping this post doesn't have to move to the "What soapy mistake have you made today...." thread. :think:


----------



## wearytraveler

Cut this this morning.  I'm having fun messing with the mica sample pack from Nurture but I think I need to get some full jars as I'm having too much fun with colors!  My second hanger swirl:


----------



## fuzz-juzz

I made a batch of my usual recipe.
Charcoal bars scented wit NG Aussie bamboo grass. 
Just before pouring the lye into the oils, I realise, oils are well below 1000ml (I use Pyrex jug). Panic sets in, I measure everything again and I'm missing 100 gr of oils 
Which ones I'm not sure, I'm 100% sure I used all of them.  
I decided to add 50 gr of CO and 50 gr of OO. I have nothing much more to lose, there's 700 gr of oils already melted, which will potentially go to waste.

It actually turned out OK, it gelled and it's looking a bit "superfatty" (I invented a word haha). I usually soap with 1-2 or less SF. No zap either. Hopefully it will cure fine. 

Time for new scales I would say.


----------



## Greenmeadow

Made my first batch of pink Himalayan salt , uncoloured, scented with Sweet orange&Eucalyptus EO , already love that white colour , can't wait to see the cut tomorrow!


----------



## WeaversPort

I did my first experiment with rebatching single oil soaps. It ended up being a mix of Black Soap palm oil soap shreds, coconut oil soap shreds, cocoa butter soap shreds, and shea butter soap shreds. 

I melted them down, adding avocado oil, castor oil, using oat milk as the liquid. When everything was very melted, I then added the lye water, fragrance (BB Ancient Sedona), and mixed everything together. 

Then I dumped it in a mold, sort of like a hot process soap... A pretty chunky hot process soap. 

I liked it so much, I might just use this method for the rest of my single oil soaps. I just wish I had a good way to grate them... 

But it smells wonderful!


----------



## Spunky

I attempted my layered seashell soap. Soooo many simple mistakes. Did I put the salt in this layer? Why did I just pour the FO into the lye water? Why is my sugar not dissolving and sticking to the outside of my blender? Why does my sand layer look so ugly? I ended up doing 2 less layers because I was worried it would not fit. I think it will work, but won't be what I imagined. I also forgot to put tap across the top to keep my milk box from bowing out. 

I need to finish a couple other sea themed soaps, then I think I'll come back and try this again. I'll probably do 9 water layers (100g each) and a big sand layer (200-300g) next time and I'll get all my colors measured out ahead of time too. I did all the oils, and had the amounts for the colorants planned out, but I think it will be faster with more prep. (well, duh.)

I'll be back with a picture tomorrow!


----------



## Spunky

I still don't have a planer and these need cleaning up, but here it is. The blues don't look much different but they don't look ombre either. I had the same amount of blue in them and just added AC or TD, but some of them look more green than others. (mixed my own oxides and ultramarines) I'm now thinking less is more and do 5 water layers next time. Then I can make sure they are much more different.... and I'll wait until my TKB order comes so I can play with some other blue colors.


----------



## toxikon

I made a tropical summer soap scented with WSP Mango Pineapple. Yum! 

40% lard, 24% CO, 15% OO, 10% shea, 6% avocado, 5% castor. 3% SF, dual-lye, aloe juice for liquid and a couple tablespoons of colloidal oatmeal. 

I've really been having fun experimenting lately! This batter thickened really fast on me so I had to glop it, but that meant I could also play with the top!


----------



## Sharryn

I made my first goat milk soap.  Can't wait to try this one.  I really researched the oils thoroughly and came up with a pretty good recipe I think.  Next one will have oatmeal in it and just got some sodium lactate to try out.  My neighbors probably think I have something going on with the UPS man!


----------



## WeaversPort

*I hooked up with my dealer..*

And did 22 fragrance samples... 

No, I don't have a problem with fragrances. Why do you ask??  :think:


----------



## Logansama

Today I made my 4th batch of HP. Still figuring out how to keep it liquid enough to play with but hard enough that it doesn't evaporate too much liquid. It was sweet pea (Brambleberry) and I colored it with light pink mica and a touch of TD. It's kind of ugly on top but glitter helped that.  The swirl was very simple and looked quite nice.
Edit: Now that I think of it, the floral fragrance probably accelerated it a bit. LOL!


----------



## Soapprentice

I Piped my 1st soap and I am so proud of it. 1st time piping anything to be honest.


----------



## SaltedFig

I'm supposed to be soaping tomorrow and ...

... it's not just raining down the east coast of Australia. It's a set of storms (major rain) coming in from two sides. Olive oil soaps go to goop with a storm front on the way ... and there's two! And I'm doing a demo ...

Did I mention I've found a really cool thing to do with olive oil soap (that gets all funny and goopy about setting in stormy conditions)? ... 

It's a bit like wicking beds ... (for you gardener folk out there) ... 

Still soaping ...


----------



## WeaversPort

Soapprentice said:


> I Piped my 1st soap and I am so proud of it. 1st time piping anything to be honest.



That's gorgeous! You did a great job!


----------



## WeaversPort

SaltedFig said:


> And ... anyone that's interested ... it's not just raining down the east coast of Australia. It's a set of storms (major rain) coming in from two sides. And I'm an Olive Oil soaper. Sheesh. Anyone that soaps this knows that it goes to goop with a storm front on the way ... and there's two! And I'm doing a demo ...
> 
> Did I mention I've found a really cool thing to do with olive oil soap (that gets all funny and goopy about setting in stormy conditions)? ...
> 
> Still soaping ...



Olive oil soap gets goopy? When you're mixing? That sounds both fascinating and appalling.


----------



## SaltedFig

WeaversPort said:


> Olive oil soap gets goopy? When you're mixing? That sounds both fascinating and appalling.



Yes, it is.


----------



## WeaversPort

SaltedFig said:


> Yes, it is.



Oh please tell me you have pictures?? Or even video? 

I'd love to see this incredible transformation!


----------



## SaltedFig

WeaversPort said:


> Oh please tell me you have pictures?? Or even video?
> 
> I'd love to see this incredible transformation!



Soap gel on a spoon ... under one month old, so various testing/replication to be done yet.

(The rules of the "game" I set myself was, other than the lye itself, there are no things that are chemically processed). Most of the oils are cold-pressed and/or organic, with the exception of castor oil, which is BP grade (I would not like to get cold-pressed of this oil).


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Checked soaps that are almost three years old (give or take a few weeks). I have at least one of each, some batches has two. But none of my soaps have developed dos to this day. But I don`t expect to never experience it, it`s probably around the corner, charging towards me as soon as I feel safe...

I am also surprized that they have a faint smell of the fragrance still, as I used so _little _in the beginning.

The one that smells the strongest is a soap that is made from olive, coconut, castor and almond oil. I added Cedarwood and Geranium essential oil, and it still smells lovely, albeit much weaker than when I first made it. But the soap is FANTASTIC though. I sneezed and it started to bubble! 

Ok, water from the tap may have been the reason... But I DID sneeze! (>.<)

Will check it again in 6 months next...


----------



## WeaversPort

SaltedFig said:


> Soap gel on a spoon ... under one month old, so various testing/replication to be done yet.
> 
> (The rules of the "game" I set myself was, other than the lye itself, there are no things that are chemically processed). Most of the oils are cold-pressed and/or organic, with the exception of castor oil, which is BP grade (I would not like to get cold-pressed of this oil).



That is so cool!! I'd like to follow your soap gel experiments. I have so many questions. 

I wonder how long it will stay in gel form? Does it zap? What happens if it gets warmer/colder? Will the upcoming storm change its properties? 

You can tell I'm fascinated...


----------



## VonnieDeak

*Made soap for Rheumatoid Arthritis*

Supposedly (tried it and it works great) lemongrass essential oil is great for arthritis so I made coconut oil superfatted 10 % with shea butter, castor oil and aloe vera gel into a soap and I am now waiting for it to set.  Made my whole kitchen smell awesome!!!
I am also waiting on an order of unscented organic shampoo/body wash base and conditioner base to mix with lemon verbena all natural fragrance oil from Bulk Apothecary.  So I have two projects going.  
I couldn't help but try the aloe, castor, shea and coconut oil soap with lemongrass.  I want to see if it helps my arthritis that seems to be crippling me with pain.  The soap seems to be turning out really good in the molds.  Here is the recipe just in case anyone wants it:

10 oz. coconut oil (92 degree)
4 oz. castor oil
2 oz. shea butter
8 oz. aloe vera gel (chilled)
2.34 oz. lye
1 oz. lemongrass therapeutic essential oil (high amount to combat the arthritis)

Also is a great mosquito repellent.
Can't wait to see how the bars turn out of the mold.  Got to wait 24 hours, though.:bunny:


----------



## Zany_in_CO

VonnieDeak said:


> 10 oz. coconut oil (92 degree)
> 4 oz. castor oil
> 2 oz. shea butter
> 8 oz. aloe vera gel (chilled)
> 2.34 oz. lye
> 1 oz. lemongrass therapeutic essential oil (high amount to combat the arthritis)


Hi Vonnie, Quick question, the way I read this, you used Aloe Vera Gel to make the lye solution, yes?


----------



## Mighty Mama

Soaped up a storm this morning and then did some research on master batching oils and lye.  Time to start getting more streamlined with my production as orders are picking up!


----------



## VonnieDeak

*To Zany_in_CO*



Zany_in_CO said:


> Hi Vonnie, Quick question, the way I read this, you used Aloe Vera Gel to make the lye solution, yes?



Yes, you can substitute Aloe Gel instead of the water to get a more conditioning soap.  I added the castor, shea butter and aloe vera mixed with lye to cut down on the coconut oil's harshness when using so much.  So far so good.  They are curing perfectly and smelling wonderful!!!


----------



## earlene

Today I removed the soap wafers from the freezer paper on the cookie sheet & placed them on one of my air-ventilation friendly drying trays and put them under a fan to encourage more drying.  They're ready enough to use in the challenge soap, but the base can use a bit more drying time, too, so they're both under the fan.

Before that, I removed the very thin base from the slab mold and flipped it over so the top will become the bottom.  I wasn't sure I was going to do that but went for it because I like the former top and the bottom looks like tie-dyed fabric without much design.  Hubby said this morning that on first glance (the top) looked like Monet's Water Lilies.  Well, at least until he next walked by the actual Monet's Water Lilies print that I have hanging on the wall.  In any case, way better than a nondescript tie-dye shirt look.

I'll continue with the rest of the soap layers in a couple of hours or so since I want a bit more drying time for these two.

I also put in an order for NaOH.  ED is having a free shipping offer and a 40% off sale right now, so I was able to save quite a lot on this order.  Happy me.  

I also used up all my masterbatched lye yesterday, so have to make some more.


----------



## TheDragonGirl

Made a large batch of liquid soap paste


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Just found out that my scale is broken, so I can`t make soap untill I get a new one.

Great. 

And I just got a new oil from Natures Garden too...and is smells soooo good, too!

Siiigh!


----------



## earlene

*MySoapyHeart*,  I feel for you!

My scale has an AC adapter that sometimes acts up.  I'll go to turn on my scale and it doesn't turn on.  The first time this happened I thought my scale was broken.  But then I thought I should at least try to plug it into another outlet and it worked.  Then I plugged it back in at the original outlet & it worked.  So now when that happens, I move the plug to another outlet & it works.  I'm guessing I need to get a new AC adapter, but it keeps working this way, so I haven't done as yet.

But I do have to replace my smaller scale for the 0.01g measurements & so I am trying to choose between two tempting models right this very moment.


----------



## MySoapyHeart

earlene said:


> *MySoapyHeart*,  I feel for you!
> 
> My scale has an AC adapter that sometimes acts up.  I'll go to turn on my scale and it doesn't turn on.  The first time this happened I thought my scale was broken.  But then I thought I should at least try to plug it into another outlet and it worked.  Then I plugged it back in at the original outlet & it worked.  So now when that happens, I move the plug to another outlet & it works.  I'm guessing I need to get a new AC adapter, but it keeps working this way, so I haven't done as yet.
> 
> But I do have to replace my smaller scale for the 0.01g measurements & so I am trying to choose between two tempting models right this very moment.



Thanks! 
Mine is a simple one, but has been very trustworthy. It doesn`t have an adapter, just batteries that I changed just now. I set it on the bench, a completely level surface, and it fluctuates between 5 to13 grams up to 28 with nothing on it! It is like it is constantly weighing the air, lol.

I can`t seem to get a break, out computer is acting up too. But old things tend to make troubble, even if you take good care of them.

Good luck choosing models, I know after I started making soap I am even MORE picky about quality than I used to be. 

After all, weighing lye vs. weighing minced meat... the outcome is *very* different if the scale ain`t up to par : P


----------



## VonnieDeak

*Aloe Vera/Shea Butter Soap again...*

I loved the way my last batch turned out so I decided to make some more aloe vera/shea butter soaps.  This time with sunflower oil and coconut oil with the aloe/shea and castor oil.  I had bought a soap online that had sunflower in it and loved it so much thought I would use it in my soaps.  The soap looks great and is curing as we speak.  Need to make this more often.  Oh!  And the scent this time is lemon/grapefruit essential oil.  LOVELY citrus is scenting my whole kitchen now!   Anyway here is my recipe for the aloe vera/shea soap for anyone who wants to try it:

coconut oil 10 oz.
sunflower oil 2 oz.
castor oil 2 oz.
shea butter 2 oz.
aloe vera gel 6 oz.
lye 2.15 oz.

You may want to cut the coconut oil in half and use olive in it's place if you have dry skin.  I have super oily skin with very hard water so I can appreciate a large percentage of coconut in my soaps.  I am so proud of myself for making this recipe because it makes a great soap that I had to share!!!  Again I mix the aloe with the lye for the lye solution substituting aloe vera gel for water (just in case you missed the thread between Zany_in_CO and myself).  I think I found a new favorite soap recipe with the aloe and shea butter along with coconut.:bathtub:


----------



## earlene

Unmolded & cut soap.  Took some photos, then had to put the camera on the charger before I can finish with the photos.  

Cleaned up some soaping bowls, etc. (left from yesterday's soaping session.)  Added yesterday's soaping towels, apron, etc. to a load of laundry.

Trying to decide if I want to make more soap this weekend and what recipe to use.  Thinking of repeating some recipes I had fun with last year.


----------



## Sharryn

Today I made my 2nd  goats milk soap, fragranced with Gardenia.  I worked fast and was able to do a 2-color ITP swirl of yellow and green.  Can't wait to cut that puppy tomorrow!  The worry is that the batter started to become lumpy at the bottom of the pot, but it poured okay.  Photos tomorrow!


----------



## earlene

It may not seem soap related, but I submitted a claim to have my mobil phone replaced and it will come within a week.  Hopefully, I'll be able to take photos of soap with my replacement cell phone again soon.  It stopped working for taking photos while we were on our recent road trip, and it was really annoying because I had forgotten to take my regular camera with me.  At the same time the phone stopped recognizing the microSD card and I lost all the photos on that card when my phone somehow caused the card to become 'corrupt.'  Soap pictures were on the card as well as many travel pictures that I had not yet transferred to my computer.  

It will be nice to be able to take pictures with my phone again!

Today I also brought down some soap I made last year that I could not  find any photos of in my computer, so I took some photos and remedied  that situation.  Then I realized there are some others I should  memorialize in digital photography, but not today.


----------



## Viore

I made soap again after a few month's hiatus. Aqua Spa soap, with a blue and green ITP swirl. The green portion thickened up on me, so I don't know if it swirled in the mold or just made glops. We'll see after cutting it tonight or tomorrow!


----------



## earlene

I'm so excited!  I opened deliveries from Amazon two days in a row with soaping supply orders.  

Yesterday the Salad Shooter and Badger mini-paint stirrer for mixing colorants.  The Badger looks like it's going to be way better than the one I've been using, better quality and all.  The Salad Shooter is brand-new and not used; I've never seen a used Salad Shooter in any of the many thrift stores I've searched in various states, so I decided I'd go ahead and get buy a new one.  And a digital scale with 0.01 gram accuracy because I had to replace the one I ruined spilling EO all over.

Today a new small loaf mold with removable sides.  It says it's a 3-pound loaf mold, but it sure seems small for 3 pounds.  I'll have to try it out, maybe for the June challenge if a loaf mold fills the bill.  And some specimen cups (like we used to collect specimens in the hospital) that I intend to use to keep micas in.  The 'zips' in the mica bags have been failing lately, so I needed containers to transfer my micas into and didn't want to invest a huge amount of money in containers.  I have always liked specimen containers for purposes such as this, but of course as a retired nurse, I don't have access to them anymore and besides, that would be stealing.  

So anyway, I'm super excited about using my new items and want to plan my next soaping project!


----------



## soaperwoman

I have been soaping for 4 months now and have made over 120 soaps, each a different recipe. Just took a very ugly loaf of kelp soap and cut it up and made two pretty loaves of kelpy and kaolin soap. Pureed tomatoes for tomato and basil soap and pureed a papaya for well papaya soap, then I put some soap icing on some soapy doughnuts and put some poppy seeds on some soapy bagels and then I made a meatloaf cause my husband has gotta eat. I average 4 or 5 soaps a day and then go live my life. Oh! I had my first real volcano of all things with tea! Can't even imagine why tea would do that. It was just plain black tea leaves, so weird! Surprised the heck out of me but I always mix on my stove top so no damage. (Gotta admit, I thought it was kinda cool).


----------



## earlene

Soaperwoman, you are a force to be reckoned with!  So much soap in so short a time!

Today I worked on plans for my peacock swirl soap.  Looked around for and found a smaller box to use as my slap mold.  I don't need to make 10 or 15 pounds of soap at a go every time I need to use a slab mold, so decided it's time to downsize from the boot box. A box bottom that held small cans of mushrooms was perfect. It's a sturdy cardboard box bottom and will do very nicely for my next project.  If it turns out that I like this size, it will help me decide on a permanent slab mold.  

In any case, I also planned a test batch in my new 3-pound loaf mold first.  I resized the recipe and gathered materials so I can do that tomorrow morning.  I plan to try this with my recipe that I really like the resulting soap, but I haven't made this recipe again in over a year, so need to do a test run for swirls.  The last time I did it was a simple ITP swirl, long before I started trying all this fancy stuff.  Figured I'll give the peacock swirl a go at the same time just for practice.  If all goes well, great, if not I'll have soap I know I really like.


----------



## biarine

I just made my 100% Castile liquid soap today.


----------



## duckinatub

HAPPY SATURDAY FROM DUCKY!!!! Here smells amazing... Come over


----------



## earlene

My husband fooled me this morning.  He put his laptop away, cleared the DR table and disappeared like he normally does when he goes to get ready for work.  So I began getting his lunch ready, then started getting my stuff out so I could make soap.  Then he comes back into the kitchen still in his p.j.'s to pour himself another cup of coffee and make toast.  Dang, now I have to wait at least another hour or more before I start making soap.  Had to clear the surfaces for his food prep and come back to the living room and chill some more.  Plus the automatic clock in the kitchen is an hour off, messing us both us in regards to what time it is.  Guess my I'll be soaping late today as he goes in later today.  

I won't know until Monday or Tuesday, but he might be gone for 5 or 6 days later this month to work at another airport.  If so, I won't have to work around his schedule and can leave my soaping stuff out and start and finish whenever I feel like it while he's gone.  That might be fun for a while.


----------



## earlene

I made this swirl tool today.  It cost me all of 97 cents (plus sales tax, so a bit over a dollar) for the paint brushes.  The corrugated plastic piece was left over from a lawn sign.  I have been saving it with a mind to using it for something to do with soaping.  It came in quite handy when I had to create a comb for making the peacock swirl.  The cheapo paint brushes are plastic and have a little nub that made them a perfect fit into the corrugated plastic sign, giving me a uniform fit for length of the 'teeth' of the giant 'comb'.  I can easily move the paint brushes to change their distance from each other or to fit any size mold. 

When Hubby came home from work he asked, 'Is that a Swirl Tool?'  Perceptive, isn't he?  It was just sitting on my work table and I had said absolutely nothing about swirl tools.  He asked what size my mold is for the planned soap, so I showed him the mold for the next soap & showed him how the peacock swirl is done. 

Anyway here it is:


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Standing O on the swirl tool   :clap:   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I don't know how you managed to do it, Earlene, but methinks you managed to turn your hubby into one of us! LOL


----------



## earlene

Made soap today & my back is so sore and I am now so tired.  Standing for long periods of time does that to me.  I have a stool under my worktable so I can perch as needed, but do I ever remember to pull it out and sit?  No, 'fraid not.  

One small loaf & a bottom layer of an 8.5 by 13 inch slab mold are cozy in the oven.  Most of the clean-up is done, aside from the bowls & squirt bottles soaking in water in an out-of-the-way spot (spare shower) until tomorrow. 

I was going to cut the loaf from 2 days ago today, but unless I feel more energetic later tonight, it will sit another day.  Won't hurt any to wait another day; this recipe takes a while to harden up.


----------



## Dahila

I made bath whip today,  Tomorrow I am going to use it to make foaming sugar scrub


----------



## biarine

Just made liquid dish soap. 100% coconut oil.

m


----------



## earlene

Ordered more micas, including a black, since I seem to have either misplaced or lost my black oxide.  I think I brought with me last time I did soap while traveling, but it wasn't in my travel soap bag (or I need to look again.)  Also realized I really like Steph's Micas & More neon green but didn't have anymore.  So of course, I had to add a few others to the order, right?

Last night decided on where to stay for the Advanced Swirls class I'll be taking this weekend.  Hotel reservation made.  I am so excited.  Maybe I can get better at these swirls.  Same teacher who taught the beginning soapmaking class I took; I really like her as a teacher and as a person.


----------



## earlene

Delivered a couple dozen bars of soap to the nursing home staff where MIL lives.  This was on my way out of town; I have an advanced swirls class in the morning.  I am SO looking forward to it.  Two nights in Ohio, not a luxury hotel, but I have a tub, and boy did a hot soak in the tub feel good on my feet tonight.

Brought along 2 test soaps I made to determine if SL added makes any noticable difference to my original favorite recipe.  I need to look back at the recipe as I made it that day to see if I changed anything else.  So far the version without the SL seems to bubble and lather better than the one with SL.  The feel of the no-SL lather is nicer, too.  But I don't have that notebook with me, so I'll just keep using them this weekend and look at the recipe when I get back home.

Also stopped at a truck stop I always stop at when I can because they have bidet's in the lady's restroom.  I love bidets and wish I had one, so I always stop when it is on my route.  It's a super-deluxe style model (IMO), and can be installed on an existing toilet, but you have to have an electrical outlet next to the toilet, so that's out for most private homes.  I have yet to see an electrical outlet installed next to a toilet just about anywhere. Not to say that it can't be done; of course it can; for a small nominal fee (sure, nominal!)


----------



## toxikon

Made my first lotion bar! Hoping it will help heal my super dry painful hand skin without needing my steroid cream. 

I used all my favourite oils: babassu, shea, meadowfoam, avocado, jojoba, argan and neem. I love how the polyglycerol-3 beeswax provides nice glide and a soothing occlusive layer!


----------



## earlene

Fabulous, *toxikon*!  It looks and sounds wonderful.

Today I made 4 batches of soap at the Swirling Class I took.  The first was a peacock swirl and I'm really happy with it.  I feel better about going home and making more on my own again.  I came away with some new ideas about soap combs.  Because they were all made with slow to trace recipes today, I had to pack them carefully in the car for transport.  I actually left them in the trunk to 'CPOP' in the heat of the car for a few hours.   I've done that before when traveling and it works out pretty well, really.  I just checked on them a couple of hours ago and they are doing great.  I moved them to the floor of the front seat so they can continue to cool down tonight and as I drive tomorrow.


----------



## Soapstars

I am waiting for new and accurate scales to arrive so I am trying to nail my best recipe yet as a soaper who has only made about a dozen batches so far.
We MIL's have such a bad press I feel almost ashamed to have that title!


----------



## biarine

I made liquid soap with 100% coconut oil in 20 superfat. The first time that I make coconut oil that thicker. I used 2000 grams of water in 1594 grams of paste.


----------



## Soapstars

Just thought of using herbs from my garden to infuse oil for soapmaking. That'll save them going to waste as I've more than I can cook with. Anyone else used mint or rosemary in some sort of oil to use for soaps? Want to start a soapmaking business at some point but there is so much to take on board with safety assessments, recipes, methods, additives, colouring, fragrances - then samples, how to present it, sell it, price it - its like a parallel universe.


----------



## earlene

*Soapstars*, I have used other herbs and flowers for oil infusions, but not mint or rosemary.  I have used rosemary essential oil in soap as well as a couple of mint EO's in soap, though.  I think it's great to use your home-grown herbs in oil infusions.  If you use some EO's or FO's to match, when you make the soap, you can actually get the fragrance, too.  Unfortunately none of the scent carries through to the soap from the oil-infusion.  But it's still a lot of fun to do.

This past week I've been keeping an eye on my climbing roses because I am waiting for the flowers to wilt enough for me to harvest them for an infusion.  I used them in soap a couple of years ago and really liked the result.  Last year, I guess I was gone on a roadtrip when they would have best been harvested, so no rose-infusion soap last year.  I am looking forward to it, especially now that I found a rose FO that I like (from Mad Oils).


----------



## Misschief

It's been a while since I made soap but this week, I received requests for two of my soaps, Salt Soap and my tooth soap. I had none left of either so this morning, I'm making both. The salt soap is in the molds already and the lye water and oils are cooling, in prep for the tooth soap. I've let both people know that they won't be getting their soaps for at least two months and both were fine with it. 

The one that surprised me the most was the neighbour. He's a young guy, in his late 20's, early 30's. I let him have a bar of the tooth soap to try; turns out he absolutely loves it and uses it daily. He has friends who want to try it too, apparently.


----------



## earlene

That's so cool, *Misschief*.  I didn't think you'd ever run out of tooth soap.  But I didn't think that anyone else would be interested.  So far, I have not shared my tooth soap with anyone, not even my husband.  He knows I made it, but hasn't shown any interest in trying it himself.  He sure loves the bath soaps and the hand soaps, though, so that's good.

Today I started cleaning up the soaps I made at the Swirl class last weekend. I cut them a couple of days ago, but today they are firm enough to plane & bevel them.  I have decided I just love one of them very much, but the peacock swirl with the plain white soap as the bottom is ugly IMO, so I don't know if I'll be keeping them as is or what.  I do like the fragrance, so I don't think I really want to rebatch and lose the scent.  The dancing funnel pour looks nice even though I poured too early, it still looks like it's supposed to look.  And I love how translucent the bars look.  CPOP in a hot car seemed to really force the gel quite nicely for this recipe.  (I wouldn't normally CPOP in the car, but I was on the road for this class.)  I'll post some pictures later.


----------



## SoapAddict415

What soapy thing did I do today? I came back to the forum after a long absence & was shocked to find a recipe that I posted back in 2012 to the favorite recipe thread. Now I can't wait to get more oils so I can start making soap again!


----------



## Soapstars

Yesterday I made some lemongrass soap with coconut milk powder included. There is no smell of coconut and no evidence of it being in there. I put 2 teaspoons of it in 100g of soap. Anyone know what quantity to put in a sample batch of 100g of soap for good effect please? Or is it something that I cannot expect to be noticeable in lemongrass soap do you think? Or would coconut milk cream from a tin be better?


----------



## artemis

Soapstars said:


> Yesterday I made some lemongrass soap with coconut milk powder included. There is no smell of coconut and no evidence of it being in there. I put 2 teaspoons of it in 100g of soap. Anyone know what quantity to put in a sample batch of 100g of soap for good effect please? Or is it something that I cannot expect to be noticeable in lemongrass soap do you think? Or would coconut milk cream from a tin be better?



If the "good effect" you're looking for is coconut scent, the only way to get that is with a fragrance oil.


----------



## Soapstars

Artemis, I want the creamy look and feel of a coconut addition to my soap as well as the fragrance. How to achieve that or am I wasting my time with that one do you think?


----------



## earlene

*Soapstars*, you can substitute all of your water for any liquid when making soap.  How much difference it makes to the feel of the soap is really quite a personal thing.  Don't expect carry through of fragrance, but you would surely notice a difference in the feel of the soap with some ingredients.  Partially that is due to the sugars and other molecular constituents in said ingredients.  

But, again, it's quite personal.  My soaping instructor told me that she did a blind testing of milk soaps with several people and out a small number (maybe 5 or 6 people) only one correctly identified the soaps by feel.  She used buttermilk in one, coconut milk in another and goats milk in another and I think a control soap with no milk at all. 

As far as Coconut fragrance, you'll have to find a good FO for that.  I am not a particular fan of coconut, so haven't looked, but there is a thread here on the board addressing that topic.


----------



## TeresaT

I washed with soap.  I have not made soap since January.  I keep telling myself I will do it this weekend.  But I don't.  I feel like a slug.  I have no interest in making soap, whatsoever.  However, I think about it.  A lot.  I've been knitting a bit.  I finished a lace shawl, started another and ripped it out.  I've discovered I hate knitting from charts, so I'm converting my 6-chart pattern to a written one.  I have one chart left.  I've done about 750 rows and have another 100 or so to convert.  Then I can actually knit the thing!!  I've been doing a lot of reading.  I need to get out of my funk.


----------



## artemis

Soapstars said:


> Artemis, I want the creamy look and feel of a coconut addition to my soap as well as the fragrance. How to achieve that or am I wasting my time with that one do you think?



You will have to buy a fragrance oil, as Earlene says. There is at least one thread devoted to coconut fragrance oils in the Fragrance Oil section of the forum.  Here is one: http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=52323


----------



## Soapstars

Thank you artemis. I have had one coconut fragrance that was disappointing and now have ordered another one from a different supplier so will try that out next.


----------



## Dahila

it is not even 9 am yet and the only thing connected to soap is reading our forum,  with a cup of coffee


----------



## Soapstars

I am looking to use tinned coconut milk and I am wondering if it is ok to use it as all the ones I have seen in the supermarkets here in the uk seem to have thickeners and maybe other stuff added?

Anyone used it successfully in cold process soap please?


----------



## Soapstars

The soapy things I have done so far today are:
Unmold my rainforest fragrance soap (smells wonderful)
Unmold my lemongrass and coconut soap which just smells of lemongrass and has mustard seeds in it for exfoliation
Ordered more oils, fragrances and colours and emailed a safety assessment company with a basic recipe.

Look forward to making some more soap samples today with lavender EO and and patchouli FO.

The unsoapy things I have done are: 500mtr swim and 17k cycle, answer emails, wish someone a happy birthday and pay some bills...


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Soapstars said:


> I am looking to use tinned coconut milk and I am wondering if it is ok to use it as all* the ones I have seen in the supermarkets here in the uk seem to have thickeners and maybe other stuff added*?
> 
> Anyone used it successfully in cold process soap please?



Check this thread: 
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=35961

If that didn`t answer your questions, make a new thread and post your question there, that way your query doesn`t get buried amongst the other posts in this thread, it grows so fast. _I have some input, but it will just get lost in this thread._

It is good to make a separate thread for new questions if _older _threads from SMF does not cover your specific question (re. if additives/thickeners in the milk will cause problems).

Don`t bump the old threads up, just make a new thread (_ooo, shiny!_), then people will most likely pop in and help if they have answers and time: )


----------



## biarine

My simple avocado, neem and milk soap, I scented it with lemongrass and citronella. This is for my sister, she will going home and it's good for the mosquitoes and insects repellant. I add a 5% neem too. I colour it with spirulina.


----------



## Kittish

This. Green ombre swirl. (Link goes to pic in the photo gallery)


----------



## WeaversPort

biarine said:


> My simple avocado, neem and milk soap, I scented it with lemongrass and citronella. This is for my sister, she will going home and it's good for the mosquitoes and insects repellant. I add a 5% neem too. I colour it with spirulina. View attachment 25023



I just want to touch those soaps.. I bet the avocado and milk feel incredible together in soap!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

Not quite sure if this counts as a soapy thing, but I taught my little two-year old to say "citric acid"


----------



## WeaversPort

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Not quite sure if this counts as a soapy thing, but I taught my little two-year old to say "citric acid"



I say that counts!


----------



## biarine

WeaversPort said:


> I just want to touch those soaps.. I bet the avocado and milk feel incredible together in soap!




Thank you, hope as good as my papaya soap I made 6 months ago.


----------



## Spiceandsoap

First time contributing to this thread- A week of soapy things!
Made my first soap on the weekend, cut it on Tuesday, hit up Goodwill for more equipment yesterday (scored a silicon muffin tin, and more stirring implements), and today i photographed soap.

A minor question for anyone inclined to answer:
When do I make pretty edges on the soap?  I read that I can use a vegetable peeler to make mock mitered edges.  I started playing when I took it out of the mold, which led to finger impressions where I was gripping the soap.  I'm concerned about waiting too long and the soap cracking.  Thanks in advance for advice!


----------



## Dahila

packed 5 rainbow soaps, and few salves for Saturday Market


----------



## Cindy2428

spiceandsoap - First of all, I love your picture; it makes me want to jump in the shower right now. 
2nd - I would trim as soon as you can handle your soap.
3rd - I wear gloves when I handle my soap; I don't have problems with finger impressions


----------



## jules92207

I haven't made soap in quite a while, couple months now. We have been trying to buy a house since October and that has taken over my life. I do plan to make some soaps this weekend as friends have been asking for some. 

I also plan on finally posting my Vanilla test results. I think I've posted my winners but I need to do a whole spreadsheet on all the 30+ vanillas I tested. I'm sorry I haven't gotten my act together yet.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

Today I actually made soap!  Like Jules, buying a house, sorting it out, and so on has taken up too much time and i just couldn't get to it. 






Salt bar scented with lemon verbena


----------



## Spiceandsoap

Cindy2428 said:


> spiceandsoap - First of all, I love your picture; it makes me want to jump in the shower right now.
> 2nd - I would trim as soon as you can handle your soap.
> 3rd - I wear gloves when I handle my soap; I don't have problems with finger impressions



Thanks for the advice!  I'll probably fiddle with them this weekend


----------



## earlene

I finally made soap again today.   It's in the oven to encourage gel.

I haven't made any since June 10th, although I did cutting, trimming and whatnot in between.   My husband was gone for a week working in Southern Illinois and I had originally thought how great it would be to be able to make soap on my timetable and not have to put everything away immediately so I could and all that stuff.  But then I came up with the bright idea to transform my granddaughter's room into my soaping room, which would/will be a huge re-organization of furniture and all kinds of stuff in other rooms in the house as well.  Being upstairs, it tends to be a very hot room in the summer and the nearby bathroom sink is not ideal for water access in large pitchers or bowls, so maybe it would not meet my desired goals anyway.  But even if I decide it's too hot and not as convenient as desired, I still plan to do this major re-organization of the room to set it up more efficiently than my current curing and supply storage system.

But instead of making soap or re-organizing my soaping areas, I decided I  need to do some deep cleaning downstairs first and forgot how much longer it takes  me now that I am getting on in years to do such labor intensive  cleaning.  And all I managed to clean really deeply was the master  bedroom and the master bathroom.  But I also scrubbed the floor down on  my hands and knees with a scrub brush and waxed the with hot melted  wax.  That takes me a lot more time than it did when I was in my 40's.

Anyway, if he goes back to Southern Illinois for 2 months, which he seems pretty sure he will, I can do the that project then and still won't have to worry about cleaning up at the end of each day before he comes home from work.  I just won't allow myself to leave a mess out for other people to see when I'm in the middle of these kinds of projects.

That's what would be so great about having a dedicated soaping area away from the main part of the house.  I'd be able to work until finished and close the door to go make dinner and not have to worry about anyone seeing in-progress projects.  If I had access to running water in the basement and we didn't already have so much stuff down there, I'd probably like the coolness of the room my husband used to use as an office even better.  He almost never goes down there anymore; maybe I should broach that subject at some point.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

_



			I decided I  need to do some deep cleaning downstairs first and forgot  how much longer it takes  me now that I am getting on in years to do  such labor intensive  cleaning.  And all I managed to clean really  deeply was the master  bedroom and the master bathroom.  But I also  scrubbed the floor down on  my hands and knees with a scrub brush and  waxed the with hot melted  wax.  That takes me a lot more time than it  did when I was in my 40's.
		
Click to expand...

_Oh Earlene, I so identify with everything you said! In my mind, I'm the same as always, but once I start on project, it takes waaaaay longer than it used to! What's up with that?! 

Lucky you! Count your blessings... I wish my dear hubby would go some place for 2 months so I could have the joint all to myself to be able to create and just leave the mess without having to clean up every time.  I'd love that!


----------



## ibct1969

Um, yeah.  Made soap.  Again.  My name is Cathy and I'm a soapaholic.  CAN NOT STOP.  Every weekend.  I need to get out more...

Tried a new recipe (for me at least- lenarenee's) and used FO 25:43 from Nuture, which stopped me dead in my tracks is smells so good.  Kind of a boring pepto bismal pink inside but cabernet and gold micas on the top.

Pics attached (one inside and one outside because I wanted the gold to show up).


----------



## Deola

I made six huge batches of soap for a custom order (using rose clay, turmeric, rose buds, Lavender, chamomile, calendula, cocoa powder, honey and beeswax from my beehives). Also made some beeswax votive and tapered candles for my websites. I spent over 7hrs standing in the soap room to get all these done. I have never worked in the soap room for more than 3hrs, thank God i master-batched my oils yesterday. I hope to post pictures when I cut them tomorrow.


----------



## Dahila

lined up 4 log molds, and took a break )


----------



## Arimara

I did nothing but post here. Today, I'm going to test my tester bars to see how they are curing. They should be about 3 or 4 weeks along but since they're lard soaps, they ain't cured yet to mine nose.


----------



## dalewaite48

*Farmers Market*

I did my first farmers market in our local town, and I was surprisingly happy with the outcome as my sales were very good for just a small market and I plan on doing this every Saturday through September.


----------



## earlene

Tested 3 different black soaps I made while in Mendocino a few months back.  I cannot say I like black soap at all.  Too much black sudsy drops in the sink as I wash my hands.  One of them might get by in the shower, but the other two are just plain too black.  I began shredding one of them to use as confetti in soap.  Too bad, because they're pretty enough on their own.  But I just won't use them and can't see how anyone I know would want to have black suds dropping all over their sinks or showers.


----------



## earlene

Today I grated soap and then searched around for containers in which to keep the separate colors of grated soap.  Cleaned out a peanut butter jar so I can put some grated soap into it tomorrow when it is 100% dry.  Thought of making confetti soap, but it's the hub's day off so I did not.  I'll work on that in a couple of days when he is back to work.

Took a luxurious bath with homemade soaps and ended it with a tiny bath bomb (it was a bit small for the size of the tub, but still just fine). For the last few minutes, I turned on the whirlpool jets and got lots of bubbles that I had not expected to get. Then I remembered again that I don't like cleaning the tub after a bath, but I did it anyway of course.


----------



## artemis

While making all those teachers' gifts, I was writing little notes about each batch on the printed out recipe, so I could remember which bars had which oils, etc. "Is the pink one the 100% coconut? Or is that the coconut free one?" While I didn't like the messiness of the notes all in the margins, I did like having a sort of catalog of completed soaps right on the recipe sheet. So, my soapy thing yesterday was to design sheets for myself that feature the recipe at the top and lines at the bottom for jotting down the date and distinguishing characteristics of the batches. I don't have a lot of different recipes, and most of the soap is just for us at home. However, I'd like to be able to tell my friends what's in the bars I give them.


----------



## Soapstars

I'm testing different recipes for milk / coconut soaps. Yesterday made olive oil, coconut oil, shea butter and castor oil soap with coconut cream added instead of water, no fragrance. 5% superfat.
Today I made coconut oil/castor oil soap with goats milk and coconut fragrance. 15% superfat.

This evening I am making coconut oil/castor oil soap with coconut cream and coconut fragrance. 20% superfat - is this too much superfat as the coconut cream has fat in it too? The specification the soapcalc shows for this last soap is as follows: 

Soap Bar Quality	Range	Your Recipe
Hardness	29 - 54	   71
Cleansing	12 - 22	   60
Conditioning 44 - 69	   19
Bubbly	14 - 46	   69
Creamy	16 - 48	   20
Iodine	41 - 70	   18
INS	136 - 165	           242

I do not understand this as the superfat should make it more conditioning and it shows as very low on this chart.
Also it does not show as creamy at all but I think it is as I made it once before, or is it the coconut cream that makes such a huge difference but soapcalc does not take that into account?

I am still a very new soapmaker and learning all the time. I appreciate any comments you have as I am trying to made a good creamy soap, not drying.

Thank you for your help : )


----------



## mx5inpenn

Soapstars said:


> This evening I am making coconut oil/castor oil soap with coconut cream and coconut fragrance. 20% superfat - is this too much superfat as the coconut cream has fat in it too? The specification the soapcalc shows for this last soap is as follows:
> 
> Soap Bar QualityRangeYour Recipe
> Hardness29 - 54   71
> Cleansing12 - 22   60
> Conditioning 44 - 69   19
> Bubbly14 - 46   69
> Creamy16 - 48   20
> Iodine41 - 70   18
> INS136 - 165           242
> 
> I do not understand this as the superfat should make it more conditioning and it shows as very low on this chart.
> Also it does not show as creamy at all but I think it is as I made it once before, or is it the coconut cream that makes such a huge difference but soapcalc does not take that into account?
> 
> I am still a very new soapmaker and learning all the time. I appreciate any comments you have as I am trying to made a good creamy soap, not drying.



Its not too much superfat, milks and creams don't add enough to worry about.  The coconut cream will make a difference in creaminess, but soapcalc can't compute that.

Looking at the numbers in Soapcalc is a good thing and you can learn a lot from it, but it can't account for everything. Superfat is not a part of the numbers, just the saponified oils. Looking at the numbers, castille and coconut soaps are terrible, but they are well loved!


----------



## Soapstars

Whew that's good news! Many thanks for explaining that to me.


----------



## Dahila

I made peacock swirl (screwedup) in slab mold , cause my DH made a long splitter for me and I need see how it works


----------



## SugarBushPrimitives

I did my least favorite part of soapmaking - measuring oils and pouring into batch buckets.  I am going to do a much as I can this week and next so I won't have to do it for a while.


----------



## Kittish

I am making Experimental Coffee soap. Got my oils melting now, and my brewed coffee measured out for the lye. A one pound batch of soap is tiny. I'll need a much smaller crock pot unless I decide to keep using the double boiler I've got set up.


----------



## Midwitch

*Salt Bar Maiden Voyage....wasn't a total disaster.*

So, I get the hype now over the salt bar. 

I finally decided to try my hand at making one and while it is not pretty, and I have some timing kinks to work out......it feels soooo good!!! Like I just went swimming in the ocean with out the sand and wind irritation kind of good. Side note, I am a hot process girl, because I prefer instant gratification. I washed my hands and arms while cleaning my soapy dishes and I am in love. I can't wait to try them in a couple of weeks. 

I decided to go with my "fluid" hot process hoping the extra moisture would lend me time to mix in the salt and get it into into the mold. I added all of my salt (80%) and started stirring and at first it was all good. I had movement and then BAM! my soap was paste. I got it all glopped into the mold, mostly....and on the cut I have a ton of crumbles, but it smells nice and feels nice. Practice makes perfect right? 

Any advice from fellow hot process folks? I did the typical 80% CO, 15% sunflower (I love sunflower) with a 20% SF.  Water was at 38......I use half H2O and half coconut milk. Only thing I think I could do different is enlist my husband's help for an extra set of arms to get it glopped in the mold faster. Lol


----------



## Bann51

I ordered micas and fragrances. Can't wait!


----------



## ellenk61

*Paper, paper and more paper*

Wrapping all my soaps


----------



## artemis

Midwitch said:


> So, I get the hype now over the salt bar.
> 
> ...
> 
> Any advice from fellow hot process folks?



I don't HP, but I do make salt bars. They set up so fast that when I make a loaf, I have to babysit it and cut it as soon as it's hard enough to pop out of the mold, even if it's still hot. Otherwise, it always crumbles. If I don't think I can time it right, I use cavity molds so I don't have to cut them at all.


----------



## Midwitch

Good idea, I could smoosh them into puck molds with the consistency I had.


----------



## earlene

Grated more soap last night.  I absolutely hate the scent.  I have to look back at my notes to see what it is, but boy is it cloying.

The color is a golden orange, so I thought I'd make a golden orange on golden orange confetti soap.  I just wonder how much of the scent I can mask with this method.  I've not really noticed old scent coming through all that much when making confetti soap, but if it ever does, this would be the time (when I don't like a scent.)


----------



## jewels621

Midwitch said:


> So, I get the hype now over the salt bar.
> 
> I finally decided to try my hand at making one and while it is not pretty, and I have some timing kinks to work out......it feels soooo good!!!



It is so funny that you posted this today! Yesterday I spent all day finishing up and wrapping fully cured soaps. Several months ago I was inspired by the fine people of SMF to make a salt bar. I had never even heard of it until I joined this forum. It was a mess!! I had the same experience you had, only add to that my use of pink vibrance mica to match my lovely Australian Peony scent. It immediately turned the ugliest baby poop yellow/brown! I Slammed it into the mold and pouted for a good long time because it felt like such a failure. I was sure the soap gremlins were giggling in every corner. So yesterday I came across these horrible bars that I had been ignoring the existence of, and really thought I'd be pitching them in the garbage. I took one to the bathtub last night just to prove to myself that I was right to get rid of these ugly beasts. Holy Luxuriousness, Batsoapers! When they hit the water, I was so intrigued....it turned right into this beautiful piece of art right before my eyes, and now I want to make more ugly salt bars right now!!!! Hang in there with your bars.....I think you'll be pleasantly surprised by how beautiful they become!


----------



## Escott752

Lots and lots of planning to get ready for a soap making weekend!


----------



## earlene

I made a test soap for the challenge, mermaid tail scales on top of my orange on orange confetti soap.  It went very well until I forgot to turn off the oven and the texture of the scales flattened out.

Also used the leftover soap to play around with peacock swirl just for fun.  Of course it's just flat on a flat surface with nothing underneath, so it'll end up being more confetti bits, I guess.  I probably should have put it all into a little individual mold and done a little swirl instead.


----------



## Kittish

Planning a proof of concept trial, and frustrated that I can't do it NAOW! Got too much else going on today, though. Tomorrow...now that's a different story.


----------



## penelopejane

Was going to make soap in my new molds but had to rework my recipe to fit the mold first. 
Maths is such a joy!


----------



## GlobalSoap

*Tallow Soap*

Today I taught two people how to make soap. They were good students and did all the work! We made a batch of 100% tallow soap with lemon grass essential oil. We had rendered the tallow ourselves earlier in the week. I love passing on knowledge to people and it is wonderful to see their passion for soap making grow as they understand the process. Also, it reminds me of when I first made soap and brings back the wonderful mystery of it all.


----------



## Spiceandsoap

Kittish said:


> Planning a proof of concept trial, and frustrated that I can't do it NAOW! Got too much else going on today, though. Tomorrow...now that's a different story.



Hahah, yeah, I feel you there.  Most of my week was waiting and anticipating making soap on Saturday.
Yesterday I made a mint soap using mint tea!  Its not as dark as I would have hoped, but it smells amazing


----------



## penelopejane

Spiceandsoap said:


> Hahah, yeah, I feel you there.  Most of my week was waiting and anticipating making soap on Saturday.
> Yesterday I made a mint soap using mint tea!  Its not as dark as I would have hoped, but it smells amazing



It should darken as it cures but I don't think the scent will stick. Would really like to hear your results.


----------



## Kittish

Well... Got started with trying out the idea I have. Mixed up my lye water, then when I went to check it 15 minutes later it had gone all weird. Had some sort of whitish layer on top, that apparently broke into chunks when I swirled the water. Um. Urg. I actually did sing this next bit to myself as I was doing it:

Dilute, dilute, dilute the lye
Pour it down the drain
Rinse the pot, rinse the pot
and rinse the pot again

I use distilled water to mix my lye, though it's possible maybe that there could have been some mineral deposits inside the pitcher from the last time I washed it after use. 

Lye solution, take two, go!

Take two went properly. I think there may have been some sort of residue from using coffee in my lye a few days ago. Soap is at emulsion, I think. The way I test that is to walk away for 5 minutes. Not going to use any color or fragrance in this, just a bit of cocoa powder to (I hope) highlight the pattern.

ETA: What's inside?


----------



## jewels621

I just ordered a tall skinny mold, a 2.5lb silicone lined wood mold with acrylic slide-on top, some glitter, and some Fire Tree fragrance (thanks to BrewerGeorge for feeding my foho-ness......again!), all from Nurture. I didn't need one thing, but I just.cant.stop. :headbanging:


----------



## Cindy2428

jewels - I went through some of my old receipts... Nurture has gotten a lot of $$ from me. $750.00 got me most of his (hubby) molds that they were making 2 years ago. Money very well spent. You will have that mold for a lifetime. I made some sample guest soaps in my tall & skinny; I cut the loaf slices and then cut then in half. Made a perfect guest bar for me.

Secret - I'm begging them for a loaf cutter and an MP cutter like the one Bud Hafner used to make.  They like the idea so I'm wearing them down .


----------



## earlene

Watched several soapmaking videos on youtube.

Tested my dual lye vinegar Castile since *penelopejane* asked me about it a couple of days ago.  It's 6 months old and I am impressed!

No slime, great bubbles for a 6 month Castile.  I'm pretty sure I added sugar to that batch, but I have to check my notes.  It was one of the gradient color soaps I made for the challenge.  I really like how hard, bubbly and creamy feeling this Castile is.  I did not expect it to be so wonderful at 6 months.  I used it 3 times and each time was amazed at how much better the dual lye with vinegar is than without.

*ETA*:  No, NO sugar added.  I just checked my notes.  The only addition was besides the vinegar was EDTA in the usual .05% amount.

I calculated the vinegar amount to produce a 1.8% sodium acetate amount as per the calculations listed here.  I based my calculations on Topofthemurrayhill's instructions on how to use vinegar to harden soap here.


----------



## jewels621

Cindy2428 said:


> jewels - I went through some of my old receipts... Nurture has gotten a lot of $$ from me. $750.00 got me most of his (hubby) molds that they were making 2 years ago. Money very well spent. You will have that mold for a lifetime. I made some sample guest soaps in my tall & skinny; I cut the loaf slices and then cut then in half. Made a perfect guest bar for me.
> 
> Secret - I'm begging them for a loaf cutter and an MP cutter like the one Bud Hafner used to make.  They like the idea so I'm wearing them down .



So good to hear! I've still been lining my go-to wooden molds with freezer paper, which I really don't mind, but this will kind of be a treat to myself. 

I have the long loaf cutter from Essential Depot and a Bud's single wire cutter that I use mostly for horizontal cuts. Love them both and wouldn't be without out either. Good luck wearing them down.....that, too, will be money well spent!


----------



## penelopejane

Kittish said:


> Well... Got started with trying out the idea I have. Mixed up my lye water, then when I went to check it 15 minutes later it had gone all weird. Had some sort of whitish layer on top, that apparently broke into chunks when I swirled the water.
> 
> I use distilled water to mix my lye, though it's possible maybe that there could have been some mineral deposits inside the pitcher from the last time I washed it after use.
> 
> Take two went properly. I think there may have been some sort of residue from using coffee in my lye a few days ago. Soap is at emulsion, I think. The way I test that is to walk away for 5 minutes.



Sounds to me like you didn't mix the lye and water for long enough. You don't have to mix continually but you do have to mix it every few mins until it all dissolves otherwise it leaves the residue you mentioned. 
It sometimes forms a hard as a rock plate at the bottom of the lye and water mix which is also from not stirring until it's all dissolved.


----------



## Kittish

penelopejane said:


> Sounds to me like you didn't mix the lye and water for long enough. You don't have to mix continually but you do have to mix it every few mins until it all dissolves otherwise it leaves the residue you mentioned.
> It sometimes forms a hard as a rock plate at the bottom of the lye and water mix which is also from not stirring until it's all dissolved.



That first batch I mixed til it cleared, there were no visible particles until I came back to it a few minutes later, when it had the weird almost scum layer on top that broke up into chunks. More stirring only made more bits evident, didn't get rid of any.

The second batch I mixed til it cleared, and left it to sit and cool just like I did with the first one. Still nice and clear when I came back to it.


----------



## artemis

Kittish said:


> That first batch I mixed til it cleared, there were no visible particles until I came back to it a few minutes later, when it had the weird almost scum layer on top that broke up into chunks. More stirring only made more bits evident, didn't get rid of any.
> 
> The second batch I mixed til it cleared, and left it to sit and cool just like I did with the first one. Still nice and clear when I came back to it.



Did you use the container for oils or anything like that before? Maybe there was an oily residue that reacted with the lye?


----------



## Kittish

artemis said:


> Did you use the container for oils or anything like that before? Maybe there was an oily residue that reacted with the lye?



Not directly, but I had last had coffee in that was mixed with lye from trying to make coffee soap, and it was washed at the same time the rest of my equipment was which totally could have resulted in some oily residue in it.


----------



## lenarenee

Cindy2428 said:


> spiceandsoap - First of all, I love your picture; it makes me want to jump in the shower right now.
> 2nd - I would trim as soon as you can handle your soap.
> 3rd - I wear gloves when I handle my soap; I don't have problems with finger impressions



I'm not good at trimming my soap - possibly because I'm too picky. I despise having an uneven edge from trimming and that often comes from waiting too long to trim. 

Unfortunately you'll have to learn what works best for your soap by trial and error. I can wait a week for best results; but I have high lard, ungelled recipe. It's firm enough to handle without denting, but easy to get a nice trim.

Sorry, I quoted Cindy instead of the OP! But I totally agree with the pic of soap - looks luscious!


----------



## lenarenee

dalewaite48 said:


> I did my first farmers market in our local town, and I was surprisingly happy with the outcome as my sales were very good for just a small market and I plan on doing this every Saturday through September.



I love your display!  I know displays are expensive, but I just hate shopping from a flat tabletop.


----------



## lenarenee

Cindy2428 said:


> jewels - I went through some of my old receipts... Nurture has gotten a lot of $$ from me. $750.00 got me most of his (hubby) molds that they were making 2 years ago. Money very well spent. You will have that mold for a lifetime. I made some sample guest soaps in my tall & skinny; I cut the loaf slices and then cut then in half. Made a perfect guest bar for me.
> 
> Secret - I'm begging them for a loaf cutter and an MP cutter like the one Bud Hafner used to make.  They like the idea so I'm wearing them down .



I bet you are! You're not a shy person who lacks opinions!!  Just let us know when we can expect to see them in her shop!!


----------



## lenarenee

artemis said:


> Did you use the container for oils or anything like that before? Maybe there was an oily residue that reacted with the lye?



Agreed. I've mistakenly mixed lye in a well scraped but not washed soaping pot and ended up with bit of bits of soap floating around. It was an expensive way to get that pot really clean though!


----------



## lenarenee

I unexpectedly got the afternoon and tomorrow off so I measured out oils for a triple batch of soap....then sat down in a comfy chair to plan out designs but ended up here and at Yellow Cottage Soapery.  Now I can't get up! It feels so good to be lazy - haven't had the chance for more than a month. 

Someone tell me what design to do for Chamomille & Bergamont, Cool Citrus Basil, and plain orange...while I take a nap. 

And I so want a mold like this....https://www.etsy.com/listing/127950229/driftwood-cloud-soap-velvet-lavender


----------



## Kittish

lenarenee said:


> And I so want a mold like this....https://www.etsy.com/listing/127950229/driftwood-cloud-soap-velvet-lavender



Oh wow. I want a mold like that too. Since even before I made my first batch I've had this image floating in my head of a sky blue bar with a fluffy white cloud with a silver lining smack in the middle. I spend hours at a time turning over ideas of how to make the cloud.


----------



## earlene

lenarenee said:


> I unexpectedly got the afternoon and tomorrow off so I measured out oils for a triple batch of soap....then sat down in a comfy chair to plan out designs but ended up here and at Yellow Cottage Soapery.  Now I can't get up! It feels so good to be lazy - haven't had the chance for more than a month.
> 
> Someone tell me what design to do for Chamomille & Bergamont, Cool Citrus Basil, and plain orange...while I take a nap.
> 
> And I so want a mold like this....https://www.etsy.com/listing/127950229/driftwood-cloud-soap-velvet-lavender




Here's a homemade mold that looks like that one.


----------



## amd

I finally completely unpacked and setup the soap lab. I went from 200sq feet in the old house, to 90sq feet in the new house (Nope, that number is NOT missing a zero... I really did downsize.) so it was interesting trying to arrange and organize things. If you are on Instagram I did a quick video @soapiesandsparkies before I organized things. The dear hubby-to-be leveled up my table, and I threw myself into a batch of soap. Six weeks off since my last batch, and I think I completely forgot how to make soap... it was slow going and I made twice the mess I usually do in the process. Hopefully will get rolling on more soap this weekend - I have 40+ new fragrances to try out! 

I also started the process to make cream soap from soap scraps, so I should have those whipped up, pumice and eucalyptus mint EO added, and jarred by the end of the weekend for a nice foot scrub. I spent most of last week testing out the different ratios of LS:soap scraps that I had made in April/May and then abandoned when I had to move. Thank goodness I had every jar clearly labeled and packed with the notes! (The notes were the really important part, who knows where they would be if I hadn't put them in the same box!) Oh, and watching lots of YouTube videos. Oh, and I finally ordered the things I need to make some of the recipes in the homemade makeup book I got for Christmas... but Lord knows when I'll actually have time to do that!

Otherwise I have been busy with orders from re-opening the "store", business has been steady every day since I opened on the first. I was really nervous that being closed for two months was going to hurt my business, but so far so good! I haven't made any efforts to advertise in the new town that we moved to. I will probably work on that after the wedding. There's two local farmers markets I would like to check out - one on Saturdays and one on Thursdays - if I can figure out a quick setup plan and maybe just limit the soaps I bring to only my $5 soaps. Well, I'm sure I'll figure it out if I decide to do that.


----------



## Kittish

I tried my first mantra swirl. Came out pretty nice. Next week a friend of mine is going to come over and we're going to make a batch of soap. I'm planning on doing the same technique with her, so I wanted some practice first and also wanted to test out my ultramarine blue. I read somewhere (either here or BBs reviews) about ultramarine blue morphing to purple on someone.


----------



## storytimesoapco

I am cleaning and organizing today, in anticipation of a soapmaking weekend!


----------



## penelopejane

I got new nurture soap molds. I made timber boxes with lids to fit them. I had to resize my recipes and relearn how to cure them because they don't fit into the oven so I can't do CPOP. 

I feel like I've taken 10 steps back because nothing seems to work the same way. I am trying new lye concentrations and taking notes on cure times. I can't believe how new molds (which are absolutely fantastic) have changed things so much. 

In the end I'll end up with a much more consistent product but whew what a learning curve.


----------



## mx5inpenn

I got my order in with micas & more. I bought a new silicone whisk while out this afternoon for soap. Oh, and I planned my first challenge attempt. Will be working on that tomorrow evening.


----------



## kchaystack

Got my Tonic FO from the group by.  It's nice. Gonna soap it this weekend


----------



## penelopejane

Finished making Pure Castile 35% Lye concentration at 12 noon.  Still not set enough (three hours later!!) to do swirls on the top of the soap!  If I had been doing a three colour wall pour that required a long time to work with I bet it would set in ten mins!  :twisted:


----------



## Kittish

Ordered EOs from a couple of different places- mostly to try the nag champa scent MIL wants. Also got beeswax so I can make a few solid perfumes with all the lovely samples from Eden. Signed up to be a supporter here.


----------



## earlene

Well, I learned last night that Photobucket has changed its policy on linking photos to other websites and they are now holding hostage the links to all my photos I have ever posted (as long ago as 2008 ).  For the 'nominal' fee of $399 (US dollars) per year, I can fix all those links and have unlimited (until their next policy change) use.  

So I thought I'd try and update posts with pictures, but of course I can't do that since SMF changed the policy of editing our own posts.  I can do it at other forums I belong to, but don't know that the effort is worth it.  I had to make a new post to make the corrections here, but that puts the threads on the 'newest threads' list and I don't think that's a good way to go.  Guess I'll just have to accept that most of my previous photos are not going to be visible to anyone and live with it.  Going forward, I will just use the attachment feature, which as a lifetime member of SMF I have unlimited space (as per the notice when I signed up for it.)

This is very discouraging, though, on my end.  But,  I am glad to see that not everyone here was using PB, so there aren't as many ugly PB notices speckling the SMF pages as I feared.

If my back cooperates, I plan to give the monthly challenge another go.  I could barely walk the two days prior to yesterday. My back pain started on July 3rd and finally began to be passing bearable yesterday.  I am still walking gingerly, but mostly am able to stand straight again.  How long I'll be able to stand is another story, but I'll see how it goes.  I may have to just do the prep today and do the actual soap making tomorrow.


----------



## earlene

I have a Tall & Skinny mold now!  Well, actually it's a sandals shoe box (tall and skinny shape) that my new sandals came in.  Now I have to figure out what T&S soap I want to make.  I've never made one before, of course, since I wasn't motivated to purchase a real T&S mold.

Any suggestions?  I guess I will have to do a google image search and see what comes to mind.

Other soapy stuff today:  unmolded one of yesterday's challenge soaps - the slab.  It's sitting out getting some air.  Then I went to the library to pick up a passel of books I had placed on hold.  They all came in at once.  3 novels written by a writer who must either make soap himself or someone in the family is a soapmaker as they all have soap or lye in the title and are part of a series and say 'a soapmaking mystery' on the cover.  4 books on actual soapmaking, 1 titled The Dirt on Clean, the Hand Dying Yarn & Fleece book, plus a book on watercolor paining (I haven't painted in a few years, but watercolor was my medium.)  Plus one season of DVDs of Game of Thrones, which I have to watch and return within a week.  So, busy, busy me!  Maybe I can find a T&S soap in one of the books that strikes my fancy.

After resting my very tired feet & icing my back for a bit, I hope to start cutting the slab mold.  Need to remember to take photos, too.


----------



## Helenz

*Balmy session*

Sorry not to have posted for sooooo long but been up to my eyes in activities. 
I have joined a Co-0p of crafters and am on a roster for manning our shop. There are 6 of us at the moment with a couple more people lined up to join us. 
We are called the Red Barn Gifts Co-op and are in Whakatane New Zealand. 
We have approx 20 local crafts people selling in our shop so have a wide variety of arts, crafts and gifts for sale.
I sell my soaps and other products and its nice not having to contantly do the market rounds, especially in winter!!! Brrrr.
In the last week I have been making Foot balms, Beard balms, Beard oils and solid lotion bars. I have also made some cupcake soaps, some doggy bone soaps and some small bars of lilac and lavender and some teatree & kawakawa soaps. I will have a nice stash of goodies to take out to the barn for sale.

Recently I used a moon cake press for bath bombs and I much prefer these to the normal round bath bombs. I had no trouble with consistancy and no problem unmoulding these. Plus they look great too.

cheers Helenz


----------



## earlene

I've been cutting and planing soap, since my last post to this thread. And taking photos.  Also looking at pictures of various T&S soaps trying to decide which technique to use to make a Tall & Skinny soap.  I know the T&S Shimmy probably came to mind when I asked if anyone had any ideas, and it did to my mind as well.  But it doesn't float my boat that much.  But I might do it anyway.  Still there are so many options.  I haven't cracked the soaping books from the library yet, so I think that's what I'll do today.  Look at soap making books.


----------



## penelopejane

earlene said:


> Also looking at pictures of various T&S soaps trying to decide which technique to use to make a Tall & Skinny soap.  I know the T&S Shimmy. But I might do it anyway.  Still there are so many options.  I haven't cracked the soaping books from the library yet.



I'd look at "browsing soap pics".


----------



## Kittish

I got my order from Eden in today, a day earlier than I expected it. I got their Amber Rose blend (smells ok OOB, will probably smell lots better on skin. Not sure I want to try it in soap yet.), and some champaca absolute (for MIL's nag champa). I also got a passel of free samples, which I'm going to play with making a couple of solid perfumes with: green cognac, which smells amazing OOB. I want to get more of that and try making soap with it. Carnation absolute, balsam of peru oil, blue chamomile and ambrette seed are the other samples.


----------



## amd

Soapy things: figuring out the best workflow in the new soap lab. Masterbatched 24lbs of oil. Avoided the soap dishes stacking up (for that matter, I've avoided the regular household dishes stacking up too...). Last night I made 4lbs vanilla lavender coconut milk soap using an impression mat and attempted to brush mica and make a decent decorative top. It looks "ok" unmolded. I'm waiting for the vanilla to do it's thing, but I suspect I will be dry brushing the top again. If you want to see what I was attempting, checkout Hippie Mumma's Very Vanilla video on YouTube (sorry I can't link directly, I'm at work). I unmolded this morning and cut. They were too soft to stamp yet so I will do that tonight.

Non-Soapy Things: Ordered the wedding shirts and ties for my dad and future brother in law, because they couldn't seem to manage it. Got fitted for the dress alterations. I am still looking for shoes for The Diva (seriously... are fugly shoes all the rage? 'Cuz that's all I can find.) and trying to figure out the cupcake tower and table decorations. Wedding is in 16 days and I'm having nightmares. In among all this, I am sitting with my grandma for 3 days a week while she does chemo treatment (she is terminal, but she wanted to try to get to the end of the year), figuring out how to run a house of 6 people, running my soap business, working a full-time job, and barely hanging on to my sanity. This girl could use some prayers (and a personal assistant, wedding planner, and housekeeper).


----------



## Zany_in_CO

amd said:


> ...figuring out how to run a house of 6 people, running my soap business, working a full-time job, and barely hanging on to my sanity. This girl could use some prayers (and a personal assistant, wedding planner, and housekeeper).


God bless you, dear heart. Prayers are on their way. My advice? Let go; let God. Also, let go of trying to keep your sanity... resistance is futile. :mrgreen:


----------



## Dahila

dual lye , coconut milk 7 lb of soap,  blue,  pink, white, and light peachl hanger swirl


----------



## Kittish

Got my Bulk Apothecary order in today, and I'm all set up to make soap with a friend this evening. I set up sniffy sticks (tiny drop of EO on one end of a cotton swab) of my different EOs so she can check them out and decide on a blend to use. Got my mold set up for a mantra swirl, but whether it's going to be two-color or a ghost mantra remains to be determined. 

I also set up a sniffy stick with the champaca so I could see what it actually smells like. Wow. That's **** near nag champa all by itself. Just add a bit of sandalwood (or amyris and patchouli since sandalwood is super expensive) and it'll be lovely.


----------



## GeezLouise

Filled a couple of tubes with soap paste for travel. Susie's idea, I think.


----------



## Kittish

I cut into my ghost mantra. I'm impressed, I didn't really expect to see quite so much definition between the more water and less water batters. I only added like an ounce of water to about a pound of soap batter.

Now to rein in my impatience and let the bars sit for another day or so so I can get them all trimmed and neat and pretty. Wondering if I can do OP after the fact on some of the bars and gel them and how that would change the appearance, or if they'd just turn into puddles when they hit gel stage.


----------



## kchaystack

Kittish said:


> I cut into my ghost mantra. I'm impressed, I didn't really expect to see quite so much definition between the more water and less water batters. I only added like an ounce of water to about a pound of soap batter.
> 
> Now to rein in my impatience and let the bars sit for another day or so so I can get them all trimmed and neat and pretty. Wondering if I can do OP after the fact on some of the bars and gel them and how that would change the appearance, or if they'd just turn into puddles when they hit gel stage.



1 oz is alot of water in a pound of batter.  In my recipe that would take my 33% lye concentration to 29% - which is a pretty impressive change.


----------



## earlene

Today I am making plastic bag inserts for my squeeze bottles.  It took a bit of experimentation to get the right length and width so they would fit correctly with just enough fold-over so the lid will screw on top correctly.  But easy enough.  I am using my Food Saver vacuum sealer and a cheaper brand of bags for this project.  

The last time I had to clean out the squeeze bottles, it just seemed to get harder and harder each time.  Maybe some colors like to adhere to the container more than others, or maybe my patience is waning with the cleaning.  Either way, this should make for a faster cleaning experience.


----------



## Spiceandsoap

*soap things*

Today I did two soapy things:
1) I read advice from the post I made about salt bars (goal is to make them tomorrow)
2) I actually sat down and wrote notes on the first two soaps I made!


----------



## Kittish

Cleaned. :thumbdown:

Waffling on the soap recipe I want to use for the challenge. I'm kind of leaning toward wanting a harder, almost waxy bar. Of course, it still has to be nice soap as well. Thinking about using the recipe I used for the design trial. Two weeks into curing, it lathers up with floofy big bubbles when you get it even close to water, then settles into a lovely creamy lather. It's a bit on the dry side, though. Going to replace 5% of the RBO with meadowfoam oil. I've got it. Might as well use it.


----------



## Wyredgirl

I made these four batches, as well as 5 batches of bath bombs and 2 solid bubble bath recipes


----------



## Kittish

*Wyredgirl*, those little bees are adorable! And I love the pink and blue, the clear shards on top look gorgeous.

I made the fragrance blend I'll be using in my mermaid tail soap(s). Got a few drops on a cotton swab that I'm letting just sit for a bit so I can evaluate the blend as it, well, actually blends. OOB you can barely smell the lemongrass (and honestly it smells kind of funky), but as it diffuses the lemongrass steps right up. 

20g lemongrass
15g cedarwood
5g frankincense
6 drops patchouli

I am so very tempted to make a small batch tonight and just see if I can get the soap to do anything like what I'm envisioning. I've got enough of my EO blend to make a couple of small batches, and I can recreate it easily enough.

ETA- Just for fun, I did this:


----------



## amd

Soapy stuff: I made pumpkin puree pumpkin shaped embeds on Friday. I am STILL waiting for them to setup and unmold. Am I the only one who hates silicone molds? Tonight I am going to do my soapy dishes from last week and tweak my pumpkin soap recipe. I think I need to oversize it just a bit so that I will enough to pipe the top. (Writers would call that a plot twist...)

Non soapy stuff: the future hubby and I traveled north this weekend for a beer festival. We did some wedding shopping for decorations, and came home with some neat stuff that we will be able to use in the house after the wedding. We also visited his grandparents who won't be able to make it to the wedding. His grandma gave us a silver serving tray that she got at her wedding 67 years ago. It is gorgeous! My grandma starts Chemo round 2 this week. I am taking today off from sitting at the hospital, but will be going tomorrow and Wednesday. She has started to lose her hair. This is hard. So hard. Cancer sucks.


----------



## penelopejane

amd said:


> Soapy stuff: I made pumpkin puree pumpkin shaped embeds on Friday. I am STILL waiting for them to setup and unmold. Am I the only one who hates silicone molds? Tonight I am going to do my soapy dishes from last week and tweak my pumpkin soap recipe. s.



I find I have to have a really dry pumpkin purée for it to work well as a water substitute in soap. Keep simmering it down way longer than you would for baby food.


----------



## Cindy2428

amd - download a soapy book while you are at the hospital. Makes the time go by faster. Yes, cancer does suck - benign brain tumor cost me all of my hair; I had a good excuse for bad hair days and almost always got seated in restaurants immediately and eventually had fun about the whole thing.   

Slowly back to soapy stuff. Found out my favorite recipe to date is a 1-colored activity only. Oh well - lots of recipes to try yet.


----------



## penelopejane

Cindy2428 said:


> Slowly back to soapy stuff. Found out my favorite recipe to date is a 1-colored activity only. Oh well - lots of recipes to try yet.



I think that's why I like Castile! So easy. No artistic talent required and no rush.


----------



## earlene

I made laundry butter.  Also grated more soap and bagged it up for the next time I need to make laundry soap.


----------



## Wyredgirl

I made more soap and cut my batches from yesterday 





And today's makes 


Some cracking and gelling but it gives a really cool effect on my tic tac toe soap


----------



## Wyredgirl

Kittish said:


> *Wyredgirl*, those little bees are adorable! And I love the pink and blue, the clear shards on top look gorgeous.




Thanks so much it's cotton candy scented and I had wanted it to look like sugar shards


----------



## amd

Last night I put the silicone mold with the pumpkin embeds into the freezer so I could get them out. They dried quickly so I was able to have my daughter brush them with mica and I could make the soap. I think these are my favorite pumpkin bars to date. I used WSP Pumpkin Gingerbread FO. Only slight ricing and acceleration, but that happens every time I add FO to pumpkin so I've learned to work with it. I expect the soap to brown up quite a bit due to vanilla, so the white frosting and pumpkin embeds will really stand out.


----------



## SoapAddict415

What beautiful soaps! I can't to get home and plan my next batch. The last 2 didn't turn out as planned. I used natural cocoa butter and raw Shea butter which made my batter extremely yellow. I used a lot of TD but it just gave me pastle colors in a yellow base lol.


----------



## Spiceandsoap

I ordered more soap stuff! I'm new to this and made a deal with myself- I needed to make 3 batches with the materials I originally bought, before buying more stuff.  I've done so, and am getting tired of making pale yellow uncoloured soap.  So I bought some micas off of amazon & a nice pour pitcher thing.  Yay!


----------



## Kittish

Spiceandsoap said:


> I ordered more soap stuff! I'm new to this and made a deal with myself- I needed to make 3 batches with the materials I originally bought, before buying more stuff.  I've done so, and am getting tired of making pale yellow uncoloured soap.  So I bought some micas off of amazon & a nice pour pitcher thing.  Yay!



Er, I hate to spoil what should be lots of fun, but did you check that the micas are ok for CP soap? Quite a few of the colorants used in cosmetics don't do well in soap.


----------



## earlene

Yes, that is so true about micas not meant for CP soap.  I once experimented with eye shadow because I was traveling and had not brought enough colorants with me.  So I went to Walmart and bought some eye shadow.  The colors were very disappointing.  One didn't even show at all as a color.  The lye just ate it up.  One morphed immediately.  After cure they were barely discernible.


----------



## Spiceandsoap

Kittish said:


> Er, I hate to spoil what should be lots of fun, but did you check that the micas are ok for CP soap? Quite a few of the colorants used in cosmetics don't do well in soap.



Hmmmmm, some people reviewed saying they had used them in soap, but didn't specify method. Thanks for the heads up, I guess this may be more of a learning experience than I thought?!?


----------



## artemis

Spiceandsoap said:


> ... But didn't specify method.



I usually only buy soaping _tools_ through Amazon, but not ingredients. There are so many sellers at Amazon, and they don't all give complete information. The free shipping is so tempting, though.


----------



## penelopejane

I cleaned my entire soaping room (aka laundry) and removed paint brushes and other gear that is now in the garage where (to my mind) it belongs. I freed up 3 drawers for fragrances and additives so my tiny benchtop has more room. 

If only I could get rid of the vacuum cleaner...


----------



## Midwitch

*Menthol Soap*

Just made a batch and WOW! My sinuses are super clear. We'll see how tingly it ends up.


----------



## Cellador

I just installed a closet shelf to hold my growing supply of soaps!


----------



## amd

Last night I played with red, white and gold soap dough that I had made in April/May. I made flowers from it for a "mulled wine" soap I am going to make. I plan to use a red wine reduction with a pomegranate orange cider FO. I haven't committed to a design yet. Part of me really wants to do Soapish's (?? I think that's who posted the video on YouTube) diagonal sliced striped and swirled soap. I might do it depending on how timing goes over the next few days. I have some errands to run tonight, and bathrooms to clean (boys. that is all.), and a birthday party tomorrow night and my bachelorette BBQ party on Saturday, and then Sunday VBS starts at church (I run the kitchen for the week)... along with all the other wedding/life stuff going on. Yes, I am going to make time to do that soap. I need the soap therapy. (Sorry my posts have been kind of rantish lately.)


----------



## SoapAddict415

I love apartment life! They were remodeling some of the apartments and DH scored this for me! So this is the soapy thing I got today!! It looks brand new! I was using a small entertainment center for my soaping station (also pictured), now I have more than double the space!


----------



## Dahila

packed and labelled 20 bottles of facial lotion,   made some tiny travelers deos,  designed and printed a lot of labels


----------



## earlene

While being a passenger in the car on our short trip (we went to Indianapolis for a couple of days), I read one novel (a soapmaking mystery) and one complete soap making book and finished the second half of another soapmaking book.  Granted the third one was very short; I had read the first half on the train last week on our way to Chicago.  The second half that I read today was really about mixing fragrances.

Now I want to try out some of the things I read about in the last two books, and read the next soapmaking mystery novel (I have 2 more by the same author from the library.)  But first I plan to make one more mermaid tail design soap for the challenge.


----------



## artemis

earlene said:


> I read one novel (a soapmaking mystery)



Ok. You can't just throw that one out there and not offer up a title and author.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

artemis said:


> Ok. You can't just throw that one out there and not offer up a title and author.





earlene said:


> Now I want to ... read the next soapmaking mystery  novel (I have 2 more by the same author from the library.)


Yeah... or these two either! :mrgreen:


----------



## Kittish

Not too soapy I guess, but I'm making two little pots of solid perfume. One is the nag champa blend I made, going to see if MIL approves. The other is a floral blend with carnation, ylang, balsam of peru and amyris. It's just for fun. So, wow, talk about short work window. I had about 20 seconds from the time I took the little container with one of the perfumes in it off heat before it was solid again. I actually only got about half of it poured before it got too stiff (had to mix in EOs, took too long). Of course, by this time the other one had thickened up too much to pour as well. I've got them in a hot water bath to melt again, should be able to pour in just a few more minutes. THEN I'm going to make soap!

The perfumes are poured and my oils are melting. I hope this soap turns out like I want it to.


----------



## biarine

Kittish said:


> Not too soapy I guess, but I'm making two little pots of solid perfume. One is the nag champa blend I made, going to see if MIL approves. The other is a floral blend with carnation, ylang, balsam of peru and amyris. It's just for fun. So, wow, talk about short work window. I had about 20 seconds from the time I took the little container with one of the perfumes in it off heat before it was solid again. I actually only got about half of it poured before it got too stiff (had to mix in EOs, took too long). Of course, by this time the other one had thickened up too much to pour as well. I've got them in a hot water bath to melt again, should be able to pour in just a few more minutes. THEN I'm going to make soap!
> 
> The perfumes are poured and my oils are melting. I hope this soap turns out like I want it to.




My friend love solid perfume, I made her long time ago with simple blend of frankincense, rosewood and lavender. I love the scent but I don't like the oily feelings. I preferred to use perfumer's alcohol.


----------



## earlene

artemis said:


> Ok. You can't just throw that one out there and not offer up a title and author.



Sorry,  I posted about these mysteries in another post previously, so didn't want to bore people by repeating myself.  But here goes:

Author: Tim Myers.
I've read 3 books in the soapmaking mysteries series.  Apparently these are the only 3 books in the series, though.  I am disappointed because I want to read more.  But it looks like he also has a Candlemaking Mystery series as well.  And a Cardmaking Series.  So I guest he writes mysteries using different kinds of crafts as a focal point.

The titles I read were:

Dead Men Don't Lye
A Pour Way to Die
A Mold for Murder


----------



## Kittish

biarine said:


> My friend love solid perfume, I made her long time ago with simple blend of frankincense, rosewood and lavender. I love the scent but I don't like the oily feelings. I preferred to use perfumer's alcohol.



I'm going to try to work out a solid lotion base that I like for making perfumes. The beeswax leaves just a bit of a sticky feeling behind.


----------



## biarine

Kittish said:


> I'm going to try to work out a solid lotion base that I like for making perfumes. The beeswax leaves just a bit of a sticky feeling behind.




Yes it does that's why I don't like the feel of it. But it's more natural than perfumer's alcohol.


----------



## dalewaite48

*Just The Pits*

I have been working fore quite a while on coming up with an all natural underarm deodorant, and I finally believe I have a good working product.  My wife and I have been using it for about a month now and is working very well.  I called it 
"The Pits".


----------



## biarine

My very simple hp dual lye Castile soap. 

 still a little bit warm, I am just being impatient.


----------



## lenarenee

Finally figured out why I couldn't get pics to post. Cut these yesterday but still can't move them because they're so soft, we're having very high humidity here in San Diego County.  The 3 layer ones are my first big soaping mistake....poured dragonfly blue and yellow chiffon drop swirl  before adding the fo!  Mixed it, divided into mo peacock blue and Nurture's  sea green and scraped all the yellow out the bowl I could for the center. 
These are special requests for gift giving. From left to right: NG Fresh cut roses, BB chamomile bergamont, WSP Cool citrus basil.
eta: in the left background you can just make a blue betta fish in a pickle jar waiting for his 7 gallon tank to get cleane!  Little ham!


----------



## Wyredgirl

I made a soap that seized so fast I barely had time to get it in the mold and the white riced on me so I SB'd into submission , cut today not as bad as I expected. 

Pumpkin pie stout soap


----------



## penelopejane

I don't really understand why making soap is so difficult for some (namely me) and so easy for others. 
Does it have to be intuitive? 
Can't it be made into more of a repeatable process? 
I watch videos where people have all the time in the world to splash a few coloured swirls into their mold (never have a worry about working out the perfect trace) and whooska!  The most beautiful soap emerges! 
I just can't do that.


----------



## BlackDog

I made my very first liquid soap paste! It's chilling on the counter; shall zap test tomorrow.


----------



## earlene

*Penelopejane*, I am so sorry.  I hope things improve for you and your soaping.  Finding that perfect slow to trace recipe to have lots of working time can be challenging.

*BlackDog*, hooray on your first LS paste!

Yesterday I made another attempt for this month's challenge, but somehow I didn't make enough batter to fill my little mold to the top.  The home-made plastic bag inserts for the squeeze bottles worked great though!  The only trouble is I think that the bags need to be wider to hold more soap.  So I'll work on making some bags for the bigger condiment bottle I have and test them out in the near future.  Anyway, clean-up was a breeze!

This morning I will be making another batch to finish up the top of yesterday's soap.  I've only used this mold once before.  It's a bamboo drawer organizer box that I bought at Target to use as a mini-slab mold.  It's actually a very nice size for a small batch.  It makes 4 decent sized square bars.  I just have to try to get the volume right so it fills to the right level and have a little space for the top designs.  I haven't tried a 1000 gram batch, but that will be my next amount to see how that fits. I'd rather have some left over than not enough and I've done the calculations, but they don't seem to be working correctly with a water discount.


----------



## lenarenee

Penelope I know you've been having trouble with the new molds, but didn't realize you had other frustrations as well. We're here to help. 

I have to forbid myself from watching videos or looking at the browsing soap pics thread at least 24 hours before soaping because the soap and skills I admire can make me feel inadequate, which makes me indecisive,  doubtful of myself and be all tensed up during soap making. For any craft or art, that makes success more unlikely. 

A slow recipe is key for me; one of the reasons I gave up palm oil. But  I have easy access to lard and I know you don't.  I'm sure there's something we can do to help with, so let's put our heads together.


----------



## Obsidian

Im testing a new mold and a new FO. Can't wait until I can unmold and see how it does.


----------



## penelopejane

lenarenee said:


> Penelope I know you've been having trouble with the new molds, but didn't realize you had other frustrations as well. We're here to help.
> 
> I have to forbid myself from watching videos or looking at the browsing soap pics thread at least 24 hours before soaping because the soap and skills I admire can make me feel inadequate, which makes me indecisive,  doubtful of myself and be all tensed up during soap making.



It's more the ease with which people soap than a difficulty with trace. I think I have that down. 

Some people are so atuned to the soap and some are simply slap dash and both seem to unmold the perfect soap and swirls! I guess I am just doubting my ability to get it all together. After all this time I've been knocked for six with these new molds when it should be a breeze. 

I am so upset that I'm not an intuitive soaper.


----------



## Kittish

My first reprocess! My mermaid tail soap, while it looked all right, was zappy in spots after several days, so I decided to shred it and hot process with an ounce or so of avocado oil added just in case it needed more. Guess I didn't have quite as thorough an emulsion as I thought when I split my batter up to color it. Heh, shredded soap is kind of fluffy. Filled my big crock pot, til it melted down. Looks like it's going to turn out a nice sort of sea green color. The scent has survived and the cedarwood and frankincense are more prominent now, which surprised me since I only used about half the EO that I should have for the original batch. No more zap, which is a good thing.


----------



## lenarenee

Today I promised the universe I will never again make a 4 color tiger swirl.


----------



## Kittish

lenarenee said:


> Today I promised the universe I will never again make a 4 color tiger swirl.



Ooooh, that's tempting fate, don'tchaknow? Of course, there are ways around that without breaking your promise. 5 colors. 6 colors. 7 colors. 

So... do we get to see a pic of what happened? I bet it still looks pretty nice even if it's not what you wanted to do.


----------



## lenarenee

Kittish said:


> Ooooh, that's tempting fate, don'tchaknow? Of course, there are ways around that without breaking your promise. 5 colors. 6 colors. 7 colors.
> 
> So... do we get to see a pic of what happened? I bet it still looks pretty nice even if it's not what you wanted to do.



You got it. It will be probably be Friday morning before I cut it. I predict the name will contain adjectives such as crooked or drunken!


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Sooooo, I have the shakes really bad now, as I haven`t soaped in 6 weeks (Yall know the feeling...you go and sniff your fragrancebottles and check the soaping equipment as a kind of "fix", because you REALLY want to make soap, but have to wait!)

But I did receive my order from Natures Garden today. Yay!

I did a fullsized blind buy (eeep...) but the feedback on it was 5 stars all the way, so I`d took a chance on it. It was *Sun and Sand type*, and it turned out OOB to be a light suntanlotion/beach type of fragrance oil. Light out of the bottle, but really nice, and have a feeling this one will really bloom in soap when curing! I have always wanted to try out one of those. Well see how much I put in the batter, but it has no restrictions according to the IFRA certificate, so I _may _use 6% in this one. I usually use 5% in the ones I have from NG before as many of them are strong, but this is more mellow. We`ll se... 

I also got a sample of *Seaside Cotton*, and it was stronger OOB than the Sun and Sand type, and I really like it! A bit more fresh and airy, sweet but tart at the same time. I will make a tester batch with it, and if it turnes out great after cure I will get a fullsize of that one too, which also holds 5 stars and great reviews.

Last sample was Japanes *Cherry Blossom*. Hmmm, I don`t know what to say. Either my nose has a blindspot to this fragrance, or it simply so weak OOB that it need to be put in something to bloom and evolve. I suspect the latter!

Will update when I have made some soaps.


----------



## artemis

MySoapyHeart said:


> I did a fullsized blind buy (eeep...) but the feedback on it was 5 stars all the way, so I`d took a chance on it. It was *Sun and Sand type*, and it turned out OOB to be a light suntanlotion/beach type of fragrance oil. Light out of the bottle, but really nice, and have a feeling this one will really bloom in soap when curing! I have always wanted to try out one of those. Well see how much I put in the batter, but it has no restrictions according to the IFRA certificate, so I _may _use 6% in this one. I usually use 5% in the ones I have from NG before as many of them are strong, but this is more mellow. We`ll see...



If it's the one I've gotten (I think there are two. One is "Sun AND Sand," the other is "Sun & Sand"), I am very happy with how it behaves and how it holds it's scent. No A, no D. I had a friend request this and have been buying it ever since.



MySoapyHeart said:


> Will update when I have made some soaps.



With pictures,  I hope!


----------



## MySoapyHeart

artemis said:


> If it's the one I've gotten (I think there are two. One is "Sun AND Sand," the other is "Sun & Sand"), I am very happy with how it behaves and how it holds it's scent. No A, no D. I had a friend request this and have been buying it ever since.
> 
> 
> 
> With pictures,  I hope!




Oh, there is another one? I couldn`t find it, other names with sand or sun in the names popped up, but only one was called Sun and Sand. Perhaps they changed the name so people didn`t get confunsed? Great to know it behaves well! 

Yes, I have solved my computerproblems now, so it doesn`t shut down on me anymore, yay! I had huge problems so couldn`t do any "heavy" tasks with it before it just shut down on me and everything was lost. All fixed now, so will post pictures!


----------



## earlene

I popped my soap into the oven this morning to do an 'after the fact' CPOP because I didn't want the top ruined when I finished the mermaid scales yesterday.  They still look great as the soap is cooling.  It was 102F a couple of hours ago, and I'll be cutting and beveling in a couple of hours, then take some photos.  Other than that, all else soapy has been to put away some of my soaping supplies.


----------



## artemis

I opened my first order from the Sage. Don't bother searching for the "Books Abound" FO:  it doesn't show up in the results for some reason. It's here, if you want the info: https://www.thesage.com/catalog/products/Books-Abound-Fragrance-Oil.html


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Oooooh Sweetgrass! I really like that FO. Haven't used it in ages but it just happened to be in a blend (one of those you throw together to use up small amounts of this and that) I used to make shaving soap yesterday. If this was your first order from MMS, what did you think of the way they package their goodies? Isn't it awesome? Nobody I know does better than that.


----------



## biarine

I just finished diluting my dish soap of 50:50 dual lye liquid soap for my friend I scented it with papaya and mango fragrance oil that she formulated and given me months ago. Smell delicious


----------



## CTAnton

Received my order from Nashville Wraps with assorted sizes of shrink wrap bags.
My siblings are emptying THEIR houses of baskets,"Spray it green or red!"....and then there's all the ones I've bought at second hand stores...
I work during the christmas holiday season at my friend's coffee fasting shop and have seen the buying hysteria on the days leading up to Christmas...if I can just get some baskets out of MY house!


----------



## artemis

Zany_in_CO said:


> Oooooh Sweetgrass! I really like that FO. Haven't used it in ages ... If this was your first order from MMS, what did you think of the way they package their goodies?



Can you tell me how the Sweetgrass behaves? They give so little information about the FOs over there. I bought it for a friend who is learning to soap. I'd like to be a little prepared.

 My others are this"Books Abound" and Lilac. I think I can guess what the lilac is going to do. Books will be a wild card. Maybe I'll start a thread in the fragrance section.

The packaging seemed to work. Just lots and lots of bubble wrap.


----------



## VonnieDeak

*Neem Oil Soap Recipe Anybody?*

Well, I recently bought some Neem Oil.  I wanted to make a shampoo bar/bodywash bar.  Here is the recipe that I came up with in the lye calculator that has perfect 165 INS but wanted to know if anybody has a better recipe:

Total oil weight	18 oz
Water as percent of oil weight	38.00 %
Super Fat/Discount	10 %
Lye Concentration	26.449 %
Water : Lye Ratio	2.7809:1
Sat : Unsat Ratio	45 : 55
Iodine	49
INS	165
Fragrance Ratio	0.5
Fragrance Weight	0.56 oz
 	Pounds	Ounces	Grams
Water	0.428	6.84	193.91
Lye - NaOH	0.154	2.46	69.73
Oils	1.125	18.00	510.29
Fragrance	0.035	0.56	15.96
Soap weight before CP cure or HP cookMore info	1.741	27.86	789.89
#	√	Oil/Fat	%	Pounds	Ounces	Grams
1		Castor Oil	22.22	0.250	4.00	113.40
2		Coconut Oil, 92 deg	38.89	0.438	7.00	198.45
3		Neem Seed Oil	11.11	0.125	2.00	56.70
4		Olive Oil	16.67	0.188	3.00	85.05
5		Shea Butter	11.11	0.125	2.00	56.70
 	 	Totals	100.00	1.125	18.00	510.29
Soap Bar Quality	Range	Your Recipe
Hardness	29 - 54	43
Cleansing	12 - 22	26
Conditioning	44 - 69	52
Bubbly	14 - 46	46
Creamy	16 - 48	37
Iodine	41 - 70	49
INS	136 - 165	165
Lauric	19
Myristic	8
Palmitic	9
Stearic	8
Ricinoleic	20
Oleic	26
Linoleic	6
Linolenic	0
Additives	Notes

Basically it uses this:

Castor oil 4 oz
coconut oil 7 oz
neem oil 2 oz
olive oil 3 oz
shea butter 2 oz
aloe gel 7 oz
lye 2.50 oz

I want a high concentration of coconut oil because I have oily skin and we have hard water.  I just like the way it bubbles more and cleans more.  Does anybody have a better recipe with the same ingredients?  Supposedly this is perfect INS according to the lye calculator.


----------



## earlene

VonnieDeak, perhaps if you start a new thread for feedback on your recipe, more people will see it and respond.  Not all members participate in this thread.

Maybe in the Beginner's forum, but probably okay in the Lye forum if you prefer.  Anyway asking for feedback on a recipe with your own thread will get you answers directed to you and easier for you to find later rather than having to wade through all the unrelated posts in the 'what soapy thing have you done today?' thread.

Today I planed & beveled a couple of soaps and thought up a new-to-me design I want to try, which was inspired by BattleGnome's entry in this month's challenge.  Sunflower design on top of a slab mold soap using a variation of the scales technique to get the petals.  I would do it today, but my husband is home sick from work, so I think soaping is out of the question until he is better.


----------



## Kittish

I actually did this yesterday. It's the rebatch of my mermaid tail soap. 











Right now I've got my design trial and experimental coffee soaps grated up together in my crockpot. I haven't decided yet just what EOs I want to use to scent it. I'm kind of thinking ylang and patchouli. I'm also thinking of trying to recolor it with red iron oxide.

ETA: The second rebatch is in molds and cooling. The scent works I think. The soap smelled just a bit odd before I added the scent, from the coffee infused oil, I think. Not quite fruity, slightly tart. Nothing at all like coffee. Red iron oxide might not have been the best color choice, however. I'm hoping the final effect leans more toward red soapstone and less toward freshly ground meat.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

artemis said:


> Can you tell me how the Sweetgrass behaves?


Use MMS Fragrance Calc to get recommended use rates and notes on what to expect.

https://www.thesage.com/calcs/FragCalc.html


----------



## lenarenee

Cut 3 more loaves of soap and the 4 color tiger swirl with moderately accelerating fo (the one that make me swear off anything but making red and white candy cane tiger swirls) actually turned out pretty well....so I can't call it The Drunken Juniper Sage Bush.  I promised someone a picture (Kittish?) but I'll need some sunlight to do that.  That's 15 pounds of soap freshly curing, 15 more to go to make everyone happy...then there's Christmas. No, there is no selling in my future!


----------



## artemis

Zany_in_CO said:


> Use MMS Fragrance Calc to get recommended use rates and notes on what to expect.
> 
> https://www.thesage.com/calcs/FragCalc.html



Ya. I did that first. There really wasn't any info on how it behaves, just how much to use. I was looking for wether it accelerates and discolors.


----------



## Dahila

packed for Saturday market


----------



## divinegoddessoaps17

*what I did recently!*

I made soap almost every day!  I have fall festivals coming up and want to be ready!


----------



## penelopejane

artemis said:


> Ya. I did that first. There really wasn't any info on how it behaves, just how much to use. I was looking for wether it accelerates and discolors.



I'd ask in the FO section. Not everyone reads this thread.


----------



## earlene

VonnieDeak said:


> Well, I recently bought some Neem Oil.  I wanted to make a shampoo bar/bodywash bar.  Here is the recipe that I came up with in the lye calculator that has perfect 165 INS but wanted to know if anybody has a better recipe:
> 
> <snip>
> 
> I want a high concentration of coconut oil because I have oily skin and we have hard water.  I just like the way it bubbles more and cleans more.  Does anybody have a better recipe with the same ingredients?  Supposedly this is perfect INS according to the lye calculator.





earlene said:


> *VonnieDeak*, perhaps if you start a new thread for feedback on your recipe, more people will see it and respond.  Not all members participate in this thread.
> 
> Maybe in the Beginner's forum, but probably okay in the Lye forum if you prefer.  Anyway asking for feedback on a recipe with your own thread will get you answers directed to you and easier for you to find later rather than having to wade through all the unrelated posts in the 'what soapy thing have you done today?' thread.




VonnieDeak, there is a recipe feedback section here:  http://www.soapmakingforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=34

where I think your new thread for feedback would fit best.  It's a little hard to find (at least for me) because it is sort of buried in the tutorials area.  Anyway, that's probably the best place to repost your question as a new thread.

I have no feedback as I have never used Neem Oil, and as far as threads about using Neem oil in shampoo I suggest you copy & paste this phrase into Google and you will come up with a lot of threads addressing the topic:  Neem Shampoo site:soapmakingforum.com

Most of the threads are old, so posting to them would not be appropriate, but you might gather some background information from them.  

I hope you start your own thread because it makes for an interesting discussion.  Also you might want to mention a bit about whose hair will be washed with your intended soap and the condition of said hair.  Example: oily, dandruff, short buzz-cut hair style, brunette.  Another example: fine, straight, color treated (lightened), waist-length.  Your feedback may be more specific with different situations.


----------



## lenarenee

Here's the pic I promised.  BB juniper sage.


----------



## Kittish

lenarenee said:


> Here's the pic I promised.  BB juniper sage.



Oh wow, that's beautiful! I'm gonna say maybe you were a little hasty swearing off four color tiger swirls?


----------



## lenarenee

Yes I was hasty. Or apparently tiger swirls still end up looking good despite many imperfections? I may do this more often as I suspect its hides a multitude of problems. I've only done candy cane tigers and assumed you had to have a perfect pour to get it right but obviously not. This one had many "oopsies" in it where the lip of my container caught on the lip of the silicone mold and caused a flood of batter in the wrong place, but none of that shows up.

Truth be told, I didn't say "oopsies" when that happened. And by the time the mold was half full, I was ready to just throw the remaining batter into the mold and be done. It took a lot more than time I expected to pour, even before the batter thickened up. I'm very pleased with the colors I choose because they meshed very well with each other and I don't always have the work out.


----------



## Cindy2428

Very nice - your color choices were wonderful.


----------



## artemis

penelopejane said:


> I'd ask in the FO section. Not everyone reads this thread.



I plan to. I only asked here because in her response to my previous post, Zany said she had experience with that particular FO.


----------



## penelopejane

lenarenee said:


> Here's the pic I promised.  BB juniper sage.



Really beautiful. The colours are great. 

^^^artemis, 
Sorry I should have known you would. I just didn't want your post to be missed.


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Today I have peaked at some soaps I made day before yesterday. Will post pictures when they are ready to come out.

These soaps are resting in individual molds. I got two new 4-cavities mold from ebay, with a lovely swirling on the bottom. They are _very _similar to the Two wild hares swirling molds (if not identical?) but at a better price (especially with free shipping, as supposed to $50 to Norway. Yay.)
They are very thick and very sturdy, no bowing whatsoever. These will last  me absolutely forevah unless I throw them in the woodchipper...

Can`t wait to see how the soaps turn out. But since it is the first time I am using them I am going to be a good girl and wait, so I am sure the soap has set up firm enough and doesn`t leave soap behind in the _swoils_`. Just have to be patient...*_*

I used the Sun and Sand fragrance from NG, which was mellow OOB. It bloomed a bit when I added it into the batter, and it was a really nice fragrance, like suntan lotion and a warm, clean breeze with hints of sweetness from flowers and tiny bit musk lingering in the background. 

First impression of Sun and Sand:

Went ahead and sniffed the top of the bars today, and it is a veeeery soft, mellow scent. Very mild, non-intrusive, and I am looking forward to see how it cures out since it is so mellow. It can come out of hiding and punch me in the face soon, we`ll see. I decided to go ahead and use 6% in my soap instead of 5%, because these are just for my personal use to get a feel for if it is too much or just right. I actually don`t think it is too much at all, but we`ll see.

I can`t imagine anyone not liking this fragrance. Had this fragrance been a person, it would be someone easygoing. Just like a cool person that is so easy to hang out with, easy to talk to, goes with the flow, wether it`s just hanging around, chillin`, or share a meal with. Someone who _doesn`t_ bug you with millions of questions, interrogate you about your familytree after only knowing you for 5 minutes. Someone who doesn`t tap you on the shoulder every _living second_ just to share some of the latest gossip. Someone who fart in your general direction so you have to hold your breath passing him as you run for the hills.

Then again, if you want a fragrance that is _in yoh face_, this probably isn`t it. Probably suitable for someone sensitive to sharp/sweet/strong fragrances.

*I will update after cure *_(scribbles down a reminder on paper)._


----------



## Millie

Yesterday I masterbatched lye for the first time. Then I made FIVE!! batches of soap! Until yesterday I thought anyone who made more than two ar three batches in a day was superhuman. Now I'm concerned about how much I can produce when the soapy mood strikes. Gotta slow down!
Yesterday was also the first day of soaping room temp. Today is my first day of CPOP after the fact... for five batches... :roll: ...

 Penelopejane, hope you feel better now !


----------



## Zany_in_CO

artemis said:


> I plan to. I only asked here because in her response to my previous post, Zany said she had experience with that particular FO.


So, I just checked MMS fragrance calc and under the chart for use rates, where it says NOTES there was this: "May add yellow tones to product. Has a warm and smokey scent." 

What I know about MMS is that they do extensive testing of all their fragrance oils. if you go to the main page about their FOs and click on "learn more" it says that they avoid FOs that contain certain chemicals known to cause seizing. So that info won't be in the NOTES section.

I agree with you, Artemis... I've always thought MMS needed to put this info in the FO description, as well as the fragrance "notes". That being said, they make a quality product and, IMO and IME their fragrances "stick", altho I like some more than others.


----------



## earlene

Today I lined 4 (maybe 5) molds with freezer paper.  I bought a small wooden ambulance box with a slide-in lid (I call it that because of the picture of a local ambulance company on the box) at Goodwill recently, so measured it to calculate batch size & lined it.  Also a couple of small tea boxes, as I want to see how they would work while traveling (I am always buying more tea and end up tossing out a lot of tea boxes).  Because I want to repeat some of my single oil soap tests now that I actually have a better idea of what I am doing than I did when I first did them, I am preparing these small molds for that purpose (as well as to see how they might work for easy molds while on the road.)

I made a 600 gram batch of 100% Hemp Oil soap and documented the process.  It is now in the oven for CPOP.  Next up is 100% Rice Bran Oil soap.  I did RBO single oil soap 2 years ago, but my notes on it were so sketchy that I just don't know what the result was other than how it behaved in the beginning.  Performance over time notes are glaringly absent for the RBO soap.  This time I will be more diligent with my documentation for all the oils I test. 

After my RBO soap, I will take a nice luxurious bath in my whirlpool tub because the shower head broke in the shower this morning.  Poor hubby; he had to rinse off with a steady stream from the wall, just like rinsing with a hose, except it was at least warm.


----------



## SoapAddict415

I've spent my evening trying to figure out a way to use a palm/red palm/coconut oil blend in my next batch without knowing the percentage of CO in the blend. I'm thinking of lowering my SF amount from 8% to 5% and the percentage of CO I normally use in my recipe to compensate for the unknown amount of CO in the palm oil blend.


----------



## Nyathera

I put my re-batched milk & honey soap to the freezer so I can get it out of the mold and cut it  It overheated at first so it had a big hole in the middle of it. That's why I re-batched.


----------



## earlene

Unmolded both my test batches: 100% hemp oil soap and 100% RBO soap.  I thought they were gelling because they got & stayed warmer than the pre-heated oven for several hours, but it looks like partial gel.  I will return them to the oven to encourage full gel.  I should have realized they needed more than the usual heat since I used a [40% Lye Concentration] and both oils & Lye at room temperature (76*° *F).

I may cut the Rice Bran Oil soap before returning it to the oven because it is so hard and I am curious.

So far, and as expected:  The Hemp oil soap is quite a bit softer than the RBO soap, at least by half or more.  I expected the hemp oil soap to have a greener hue, but it is refined hemp oil, so I guess that was just wishful thinking.  Both are a pretty pale beige color.

Next I plan to repeat the experiment with each oil with added vinegar and see what difference in hardness I get with the hemp oil.  I'm fine with the hardness of the RBO without the vinegar, but will look at that as well.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

earlene said:


> Next I plan to repeat the experiment with each oil with added vinegar and see what difference in hardness I get with the hemp oil.  I'm fine with the hardness of the RBO without the vinegar, but will look at that as well.



Hey Earlene, I love following what you're doing, but if I ever want to come back for another look, it's pretty much buried in this thread! LOL So when you're finished, I hope you'll post results with comments in a separate thread. Please?  I'm sure others would be interested too. 

For comparison and inspiration, you might want to take a peek at Amanda's (Lovin' Soap) Single Oil Soap results. Here's a link:

http://www.lovinsoap.com/single-oil-soaps/

HTH   :bunny:​


----------



## earlene

Zany_in_CO said:


> Hey Earlene, I love following what you're doing, but if I ever want to come back for another look, it's pretty much buried in this thread! LOL So when you're finished, I hope you'll post results with comments in a separate thread. Please?  I'm sure others would be interested too.
> 
> For comparison and inspiration, you might want to take a peek at Amanda's (Lovin' Soap) Single Oil Soap results. Here's a link:
> 
> http://www.lovinsoap.com/single-oil-soaps/
> 
> HTH   :bunny:​




Yes, I began composition last night for a new thread about this, but by taking so long with it, and not saving it as a draft, I lost it.  So I began again, saving my draft this time in another document.  It's taking me a long time to compose, but hopefully I'll be able to focus on it and consolidate my thoughts so I can come up with a final draft soon.

I've read several Single Oil soap experiments, including that one.  Thank you.

So one of the other things I'm doing, which is also sort of related (hemp oil soap), is planning a soap specifically for one of my brothers (I have 4).  

Four brothers and specialized soaps:

I have already designed a soap for my brother who is a Blacksmith (Plastics Engineer by training and during his career, but in retirement, he has turned to blacksmithing.)  He has given me feedback and helped me come up with one that he likes best.  So what about the rest of them?

My next step is to create a Hemp soap for my brother who was once a grower for medical marijuana. I mentioned it to my husband and he agrees with me that this would be something my brother would really appreciate.  So I've been watching youtube videos and reading up on hemp oil soaps.  This is going to be a fun project and all for my brother.  Maybe I'll look for a Marine Corps emblem to stamp it with, because he maintains Marine Corps pride with a passion.  

The other brothers will have to wait.  Don't tell them.  But they did get some of my 'Dad's Flagstone Patio' mosaic soap, which has become my close second to my favorite recipe for how it makes my skin feel.  So no one is doing without!


----------



## artemis

penelopejane said:


> ^^^artemis,
> Sorry I should have known you would. I just didn't want your post to be missed.



I was thinking I should do a separate post for each of these FOs in the fragrance section after I've tried them. Though, now that there's a handy form for updating the FO review sheet, maybe I'll put the info there.


----------



## earlene

I made an attempt to make sunflowers on top of soap, but the yellow began to rice while in the squirt bottle and the flower petals are not quite what I was hoping for.  But I finished it anyway & popped it into the oven to CPOP.  Maybe it will turn out better once it gels.


----------



## Spiceandsoap

I made soap yesterday!
4th batch in 2 months.
I broke a cardinal rule- change/add one thing a batch- and went ahead and did two new things.  First, I used (frozen) almond milk for half my liquid.  Second, I tried micas for the first time.  After reading many blogs/instructions, I dutifully dispersed my micas in a carrier oil... then things went a little off-plan. I waaaaaaay underestimated what I would need, and ended up panicking and adding powdered mica to the soap batch directly.  End result was poorly dispersed colour, but I think it will look ok for a first mica attempt.


----------



## amd

I soaped quite a bit this week: wine soap, a second batch of banana puree, an aloe vera soap using Patchouli and Linen Type fo, and then today I made oatmeal milk & honey cupcakes.  Not too shabby for working in the kitchen all week for VBS, and getting married on Saturday!


----------



## Cindy2428

Congratulations!!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

amd said:


> Not too shabby for working in the kitchen all week for VBS, and getting married on Saturday!


Way ta go! What a cute couple! Congratulations!


----------



## earlene

Congratulations to Mr. amd and what a lovely bride you make, Mrs.! 

It's been a busy week!  I hope you have a great honeymoon and a long and happy marriage.


----------



## toxikon

Congrats AMD!!!


----------



## jewels621

amd said:


> I soaped quite a bit this week: wine soap, a second batch of banana puree, an aloe vera soap using Patchouli and Linen Type fo, and then today I made oatmeal milk & honey cupcakes.  Not too shabby for working in the kitchen all week for VBS, and getting married on Saturday!



Lord, have mercy! Did you find time to breathe? Congratulations....and may you have a long and very happy marriage!!


----------



## earlene

Yesterday I trimmed two of my test soap bars to see how they hold up on day two after being made: 100% hemp oil; 100% Rice Bran oil.  Both were still a bit soft, although full gel helped harden them enough to plane & bevel while handling with care.  Fingernail marks in the Hemp bar are hard to avoid with my long nails, so I'll probably trim my nails before I trim anymore bars.  They grow so darn fast; it seems I am always having to trim them in order to handle soap without marking them up!

I watched a youtube video on the making of a Hemp 'special brownie' soap, which was scented with a marijuana FO mixed with a chocolate FO.  I told my husband about that this morning while showing him the 100% Hemp Oil soap & he agrees it's a good idea to get a sample and add it to the soap I plan to make for my brother.   I need to come up with a formula for the soap next, so I'll continue reading the different posts and watching the videos online about hemp soaps.  His birthday is still several months away.  Plus if it's not ready by then, I can just take some with me to Spring Training next year and give them to him then.  Or both.  I expect this is going to be a big hit.

ETA:  I cut the sunflower soaps & even though I was too lazy to go get my ground walnut hulls for brown & tried to mix what I had to get brown and it is really grey, it didn't turn out too bad for a first attempt and ricing yellow petals.  Pictures below.

Also am in the process of mixing vinegar lye solution for the test soaps I was going to do a couple of days ago.  Want to get them done today so at least the non-vinegar and the vinegar ones will have been both made in July (3 days apart, but that's okay.)  

Reference for the vinegar:NaOH calcuations.


----------



## dalewaite48

*It's The Pits*

Finally had success making a all natural Underarm 
Deodorant, and it really works well.


----------



## penelopejane

amd said:


> I soaped quite a bit this week: wine soap, a second batch of banana puree, an aloe vera soap using Patchouli and Linen Type fo, and then today I made oatmeal milk & honey cupcakes.  Not too shabby for working in the kitchen all week for VBS, and getting married on Saturday!



Congratulations AMD! Best wishes for the future. 
I love the super cute bees on the cupcakes.


----------



## earlene

Today I cut my two vinegar-for-SA single oil soaps: Hemp 2% S.A. and RBO 2% S.A.  Happily they both fully gelled this time, but I also soaped a little warmer because I made the lye solution fresh (I even went out shopping to give the second one time to cool down before soaping) and heated the oven a little more; plus I used a lower [Lye Concentration] than the non-vinegar version.

I could have cut the RBO vinegar soap sooner, but at least I didn't wait too long.  I waited until both soaps dropped to 82*°*F before removing them from the oven, then let them sit for a short time before cutting.  

Cleaned up my Bud Cutter & put it away again.  Did a little tidy up of some soaping supplies.

I used up the last of my 39% EDTA solution in yesterday's soap, so I need to make up a new solution.  This time I'll go to the 50% solution like DeeAnna has since written about how to do.  I will have to adjust my calculations to determine how much of this solution to use, but I am sure I can adapt.  The calculations look easier, so adapting shouldn't be too hard.   So my goal is to make the solution either later tonight or tomorrow.  Hubby is off work, so I won't be disrupting the kitchen with soapy stuff much more today.

I also washed my hands with a soap made at my advanced swirls class this past June; they are all about 8 weeks old now.  Well, it only re-confirms my experience that my skin just can't handle such high CO content in soap.  This one is 36.6% C.O.  It's quite bubbly and has loads of lather, but I don't like the feel of the lather; it's not very conditioning feeling and my skin is rough & dry just a few minutes after washing.  My skin just does not like this recipe.  I haven't tried the others yet, but I expect the results won't be much different.  The goal wasn't to make fabulous soap; it was to make fabulous swirls.  Maybe they will get milder with age, but for now, I just can't use them on my skin.  I won't even give them away, so I'll hold on to them and see how they perform over time and take notes along the way, of course.

ETA:  I gathered supplies (EDTA; Magnesium; Beeswax; Deo bottles) for my next projects.  I am running low on deodorant, hence the Mg & Beeswax & bottles.  Still thinking about what fragrances to add and how much to make.  Thinking of Dragon's Blood for one bottle; it would be interesting to see how dark it turns the deodorant & if it stains my skin.   hmmmm....  I used Rose FO that last time and I like that, but am thinking of branching out.


----------



## biarine

I just cut my forest accord ( perfume blend of essential oil ) soap. Isn't so beautiful but the scent is heaven.


----------



## Selaine

Today I soaped a mold trying the leopard spots shown on the soap queen blog.  I used BB Black amber & lavendar, which says it discolor to medium brown, so I had to switch the colors around some.  Also cut my first attempt at hanger swirl that I soaped yesterday.  It came out meh.  Used the leftover dark brown and tried to make poop logs


----------



## Selaine

Biarine,  I think your soap is beautiful!  Soap has come so far in the last 15 years.  I'm amazed at something new every day.


----------



## Kittish

Restocking mostly. Grocery shopping today, so I picked up some more olive oil and a can of powdered goat's milk. I also found some shot-glass size stainless steel condiment cups. Great for mixing pigments and fragrances and easy to clean (I tend to try to avoid disposables- just my thing). Ordered coconut oil, because I'm almost out of that as well as getting some small bottles so I can mix EO blends in advance for soaping and for perfume. 

Starting to build my orders for next month- I'll be able to get a huge array of EOs, absolutes and extracts. Most of them will be for making perfume and accompanying lotion bars, though I'm going to try to come up with at least a couple where I can make matching soap, perfume, and lotion bar. Sisters in law will be helping me develop some of the perfumes, which will be perfect since I'm planning on giving them gift sets I've made for Christmas. I've already ordered some pretty little refillable perfume spray bottles in a couple of styles and organza gift bags that should be the perfect size for three or four small items. 

Got the small stainless steel prep bowls with lids I ordered in today. Going to try those for measuring out my lye. I'm trying to find a covered bowl that's not too big, not too small, and that my lye beads won't stick to all that much. I had been using a small plastic container, but the beads stick to it a lot. If the SS doesn't work out, I'll start looking at glass. Should be reasonably safe to use with dry lye beads.


----------



## Nyathera

I also did some grocery shopping today! I bought oils for weekends soap making  Some sunflower oil, peanut oil and pistachio oil. Pistachio was on sale, woot woot!


----------



## divinegoddessoaps17

*Rose Quartz CP Soap*

Love this soap, smells soooo goood.  I used a pot swirl technique.  Himalayan salt accent on the top of soaps.


----------



## Kittish

Nyathera said:


> I also did some grocery shopping today! I bought oils for weekends soap making  Some sunflower oil, peanut oil and pistachio oil. Pistachio was on sale, woot woot!



Never seen pistachio oil around here. I'm very hesitant to use peanut oil, peanuts are a pretty common allergen. Friend of mine has an allergy to peanuts (on the mild side, thank goodness!).


----------



## earlene

Nyathera said:


> I also did some grocery shopping today! I bought oils for weekends soap making  Some sunflower oil, peanut oil and pistachio oil. Pistachio was on sale, woot woot!



Nyathera, I don't recall seeing pistachio in any of the grocery stores near where I live, and of course I've never soaped with it.  Have you used it before for soap?  I am wondering what it's like?  Is it dark, like the nut?  My granddaughter's favorite nut, btw. She'd probably love the idea of soap with pistachio oil.


----------



## penelopejane

divinegoddessoaps17 said:


> Love this soap, smells soooo goood.  I used a pot swirl technique.  Himalayan salt accent on the top of soaps.



Very pretty but be careful who you give the Himalayan salt too. It scratches the skin very badly and since you are in a hot shower seems to do so before you know it.


----------



## Nyathera

Funny, I tought that we don't have anything very special oil here in Finland  but apparently we do have better selection for pistachio oil! I've seen few different brands even 

I haven't used it on a soap yet. So can't really tell how it's like, but when I have tried it, I promise to post a pics and tell you guys how it's like! 

I found this pic! It's not mine, but it shows the color. smell of the oil is surprisingly similar to olive oil! Only a tiny hint of a pistachio.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Look at all those lovely oils! YUM! Pistachio, Pumpkin Seed, Almond, ???, Hazelnut?, Walnut. Thanks for the picture!


----------



## earlene

My husband took my planer apart to evaluate the cause of the gouge it is making in my soap and found not only a problem with the wood, but a nick in the blade as well.  He said it's better to buy a new planer, so I'm going with this one.  The planer I already have already bevels without any problems, so I can continue to use it for that.  Plus I am on the lookout for a small handheld chamfer plane like IrishLass uses or something similar to it, and if I find one I may just go that route. 

So I placed two orders today; one for the acrylic planer and one for another silicon ice cube tray to use as a soap mold for a project I have in the works.  I also planed & beveled a few bars of soap today.

And I tested one of the 100% Hemp Oil soaps; too early really, they need a cure first, but I noticed that when I sprayed the alcohol on the surface and rubbed it with my finger, that the surface started getting really mushy.  So I rinsed it off to try and smooth it out; it got more mushy.  No wonder the kids of that guy who made Hemp Oil soap loved playing in the bathtub with it.  It turns to mush really fast and I can really see kid having fun with that.  But it sure tell me that this oil won't be used in high percentages in my soap.  Also I won't be wanting to get this one very wet before it reaches a decent cure.  Still it's part of the testing process, so copious notes are in order.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Earlene, maybe this will help? 

https://www.thespruce.com/qualities-of-soap-making-oils-517120

That's interesting about the hemp oil. I use it in my Dr. Bronner's Baby Mild Castile Liquid Soap Dupe. Nice.


----------



## biarine

Zany_in_CO said:


> Earlene, maybe this will help?
> 
> https://www.thespruce.com/qualities-of-soap-making-oils-517120
> 
> That's interesting about the hemp oil. I use it in my Dr. Bronner's Baby Mild Castile Liquid Soap Dupe. Nice.




I do use hemp too and I like it as well.


----------



## Professor_Snape

I've been experimenting with fruit and veggie HP soaps.  The cucumber came out pretty well, but I was a little disappointed with the strawberry, It didn't initially have the pretty red color I was hoping for, just a yucky brown.  I'm thinking I added the strawberry puree at too high a temperature, 188 degrees F.  Now that it is cooling it seems to be taking on more of a red tint.  Any ideas fruit and veggie soapers ?


----------



## earlene

Professor_Snape said:


> I've been experimenting with fruit and veggie HP soaps.  The cucumber came out pretty well, but I was a little disappointed with the strawberry, It didn't initially have the pretty red color I was hoping for, just a yucky brown.  I'm thinking I added the strawberry puree at too high a temperature, 188 degrees F.  Now that it is cooling it seems to be taking on more of a red tint.  Any ideas fruit and veggie soapers ?



The color of most botanicals turn tan or brown in the presence of lye.  Calendula leaves will stay yellow, but that is an exception to the norm when it comes to soaping with organic plants.  Some natural colorants perform better when added to the lye solution.  Others do better added in other ways.

Here are some links to some useful information on coloring CP soap with natural colorants.  The first one includes different methods as well as some photos.

http://www.modernsoapmaking.com/join-jo-coloring-soap-naturally/

http://www.diynatural.com/natural-soap-colorants/

http://www.bellaonline.com/articles/art50548.asp

I have tried a few botanicals, not strawberries, though.  Spinach makes a nice green that fades to nothing eventually, but when the soap hits boiling water the green comes back just like when you cook spinach it gets a deeper green.  Interesting, but who is going to bathe in boiling water?



Zany_in_CO said:


> Earlene, maybe this will help?
> 
> https://www.thespruce.com/qualities-of-soap-making-oils-517120
> 
> That's interesting about the hemp oil. I use it in my Dr. Bronner's Baby Mild Castile Liquid Soap Dupe. Nice.



I also concluded that it would be good as a Liquid Soap, but I am not into Liquid Soaps.  The only one I use is for shaving my legs.  Other than that, I just don't like LS, so I only make the one recipe.  Maybe one day I'll be interested in making other LS recipes, but that would mean I'd have to use them.  :think:


----------



## Professor_Snape

*Thanks for good info*



earlene said:


> The color of most botanicals turn tan or brown in the presence of lye.  Calendula leaves will stay yellow, but that is an exception to the norm when it comes to soaping with organic plants.  Some natural colorants perform better when added to the lye solution.  Others do better added in other ways.
> 
> Here are some links to some useful information on coloring CP soap with natural colorants.  The first one includes different methods as well as some photos.
> 
> http://www.modernsoapmaking.com/join-jo-coloring-soap-naturally/
> 
> http://www.diynatural.com/natural-soap-colorants/
> 
> http://www.bellaonline.com/articles/art50548.asp
> 
> I have tried a few botanicals, not strawberries, though.  Spinach makes a nice green that fades to nothing eventually, but when the soap hits boiling water the green comes back just like when you cook spinach it gets a deeper green.  Interesting, but who is going to bathe in boiling water?



Thank you for the excellent information, I'm sure it will help.


----------



## biarine

earlene said:


> I also concluded that it would be good as a Liquid Soap, but I am not into Liquid Soaps.  The only one I use is for shaving my legs.  Other than that, I just don't like LS, so I only make the one recipe.  Maybe one day I'll be interested in making other LS recipes, but that would mean I'd have to use them.  :think:




Wow.. I like liquid soap than a bar of soap. I don't know why but I preferred it than a soap bar.


----------



## earlene

Today I made up a new batch of 200 grams of 50% EDTA solution.  The last batch was 39% and it lasted me 6 months.  It will be interesting to see how long this lasts.  I am guessing maybe 7 or 8 months.  We shall see.

So now I have to figure out what else it is I want to do today.  Maybe go take a look at my gemstones in my jewelry cabinet to get an idea for this month's challenge soap.  And/or look at my thousands of pictures of travels for the past few years.  I know I tend to overdo it with photography, but I also know I have loads of picturesque shots of rock formations from all over the country.  I just will have to wade through a lot of other photos; that could take me forever.  Also my eldest granddaughter's birthday is coming up and I need to get her present and some things for my not-yet-born 2nd great-grandchild, as well as for ggd#1 (plus daddy) ready for wrapping and mailing.  And I want to try out a new mold I picked up at the Goodwill a couple of days ago, so that means making soap.  But I am tired and have no energy (only had about 3 or 4 hours sleep).  

So maybe I should just take a nap!  Or read the book I started yesterday, The Dirt on Clean by Katherine Ashenburg.  It is very interesting.  I could do both since reading when tired does put me to sleep.


----------



## penelopejane

earlene said:


> My husband took my planer apart to evaluate the cause of the gouge it is making in my soap so I'm going with this one. ,
> 
> So I placed two orders today; one for the acrylic planer and one for another silicon ice cube tray.



I would be interested in a review when it arrives. I am interested in one that shaves off a paper thin sliver. That's why I like the adjustable timber ones. I like the wider blade which is why I'm interested in your 6inch blade. My is only 85mm wide but the steel and timber are surviving well.


----------



## GeezLouise

Infusing maroon-colored hollyhock flower petals in olive oil. I hope the color will persist in soap, as calendula did.


----------



## SunRiseArts

penelopejane said:


> I don't really understand why making soap is so difficult for some (namely me) and so easy for others.
> Does it have to be intuitive?
> Can't it be made into more of a repeatable process?
> I watch videos where people have all the time in the world to splash a few coloured swirls into their mold (never have a worry about working out the perfect trace) and whooska! The most beautiful soap emerges!
> I just can't do that.


 

Maybe practice?  I am sure they have their flops too, but only share the good ones.

I have been doing many soaping things, and I do not post .... need to do it more often.

But today I had to share that I found the cutest soap charms ever!!

I am going to make me a necklace with one.


----------



## dibbles

amd said:


> I soaped quite a bit this week: wine soap, a second batch of banana puree, an aloe vera soap using Patchouli and Linen Type fo, and then today I made oatmeal milk & honey cupcakes.  Not too shabby for working in the kitchen all week for VBS, and getting married on Saturday!



I should visit this thread more often! Congratulations and best wishes for your happily ever after!!!


----------



## earlene

*SunRiseArts*, a soap necklace sounds fun.  I found a bracelet mold and thought, "soap bracelet - what fun for the great-granddaughters!', but I think they are too old for it now.  Well my eldest granddaughter is pregnant, so if she doesn't have a boy, I could still make Soap Bracelets!


----------



## SunRiseArts

Earlene Sounds like a cool baby shower favor! Congrats! Is awesome to have little one around. I only have boys, and they do not want to settle down....


----------



## earlene

SunRiseArts said:


> Earlene Sounds like a cool baby shower favor! Congrats! Is awesome to have little one around. I only have boys, and they do not want to settle down....



Yeah, mine are boys/men also, just to two of them.  One is married & 'settled down', the other is not and probably never will be.  But both are fathers so I have 4 grandkids and now a second great grandchild on the way.


----------



## earlene

Okay, having had a super long nap today, I'll probably be awake most of the night.  The potential for a vicious circle is imminent.  Oh, well, I am working on soapy stuff to fill the time.

In my ongoing evaluation of 2 single oil soaps, in the early stages, I have this to say:

RBO with 2% Sodium Acetate at [31.3% Lye Concentration] is best planed and beveled on day 3.  On day 3, it seems to be in just the right condition for smooth planing and beveling.

Hemp Oil with 2% SA at [32% Lye Concentration] is still soft on top (an interesting phenomena it has in common with non-vinegar Hemp sister) so it's still not ready for a smooth drag-free planing.

The softness on the top (pouring) surface of pure Hemp Oil soap is interesting.  It is as though gravity had some effect on the saponification process, or rather the drying out process, since there is no zap and has not been since day #1 (counting the made on date as day #0.)  In spite of the softness on top, I still cut the bars on Day #1, being careful not to dent the surfaces.

Yes, to those asking, I will compile a report in a separate thread, but am not yet ready to do so.

ETA:  P.S.  I wasn't awake all night.  I kept falling asleep during Wallander, and because having to rewind 3 times to catch what I missed, I decided it was time to turn off the TV and go to sleep.  So vicious circle avoided


----------



## Kittish

Got my ROE today, and I'll be adding it to all of my open containers of oil from here on out. Tonight I should be able to try making blue lace agate soap (was waiting for the ROE before I made any more batches).

Now to decide on an EO blend for the soap. Thinking ylang and patchouli would be great, with maybe a touch of lavender.


----------



## Soapstars

Lovely looking soap, good colours too.


----------



## earlene

Yesterday I finally got around to making my new roll-on bottle of  deodorant, this time with a bit of beeswax to help it stay solid better  in the intense heat I sometimes get when I travel. And I used Dragon's  Blood FO at less than 1%.  My last experience with sensitivity to too  much FO, made me quite cautious.  This less than 1% might be going  overboard on the cautious side, but it still smells nice.  The beeswax  sure made it set up fast, which is good.  The proof is in the pudding,  though, so we shall see how hard it works out over time.  I just made  one bottle of it, though because I had not added the beeswax in the last  one.  (See the Defunct de Pits thread for more detail on this  deodorant.)

Today I am going to work on a formula for a soap for my brother.   Probably taking one of my favorites and do a little tweaking.  That's my  #1 soaping goal for today.  Second, I may do a old & new soap to  use up some scraps from trimmings.


----------



## psfred

I've found that a very small amount of Dragon's Blood goes a very long way -- two drops in 125gr of shaving soap is as much I as I would ever want -- been giving that away.

I made another batch of soap today -- it's great being able to walk around all day (broken ankle in December last year, long painful recovery!).  Also made a quick cutting jig for soap bars, I'm not very good at getting the cuts straight, although I can get them pretty even thickness.  This is just for me, so I don't need exactly even bars, but it is nice for them to have parallel sides.

Fast hot process is fun -- oils at 190F, lye freshly made, got trace in about 10 min, fully cooked in 30.  From weighing oils to molded soap maybe an hour and a half.  Gotta stand there though, it'll volcano for sure if you turn your back!  Got it cut and on the curing rack 3 hours later.


----------



## Soapstars

earlene, those stunning soaps! Well done, Van Gogh would be proud of you too! Do you sell them? Who wouldn't want one : )


----------



## amd

Thanks everyone for the congrats and wishes. We are ecstatic about being married - we met 21 years ago at work, discovered we grew up 13 miles from each other and knew a lot of the same people. We became good friends (we were both in other relationships at the time) and kept in touch off and on after he left the company. I always thought whoever had him was the luckiest girl in the world. Two years ago I took a trip to India and he sent me a random "WTH are you doing in India??" message, discovered we were both single and available... turns out we matched! I couldn't ask for a better man for a husband, step-dad to my son, and soon to be legally a dad to my little girl. Life is good 

On the soapy side of life... all is good too! I made another batch of the OMH honey bee cupcakes. Exact same recipe but this time it took forever to get thick enough to pipe! The first time I made them I had acceleration, then ricing. This time, neither happened. Soap can be a particular child, can't it. I had a two-day show over the weekend. The second year in a row I've done this show, so several repeat customers who were excited to see me! Always a good feeling when someone comes back for more. It was good sales even though the weather was colder (low 70's - usually this time of year we are pushing upper 90's) and always a fun event. I did spend quite a bit of time at other booths helping vendors with their Square POS, lol. Kind of thought I should charge a tech support fee - although two of the vendors did give me generous discounts on stuff I was going to buy anyways  

I have a lot of restock batches I'll need to make this week before I start any new projects. I picked up a natural soap making book from Soap Queen last week (or maybe two weeks ago) and will make some tweaks to the potato soap recipe in there. I've had a few requests for the cannabis scented soap I made last summer, so I was thinking a soap named "Baked Potato" Soap would be hysterical if I combined the cannabis FO and the potato recipe. I amuse myself even if no one else finds me funny  I've also been reading Business Boutique by Christy Wright. A very good and personal read for any woman who wants to do her own business. I'm learning tons, and will be keeping this as a reference book for a long time.


----------



## Soapstars

Kittish you are super organised! That sounds like a well worked day.


----------



## earlene

Soapstars said:


> earlene, those stunning soaps! Well done, Van Gogh would be proud of you too! Do you sell them? Who wouldn't want one : )



Thank you, *Soapstars*.  That is a high honor!  No, I do not sell.  Mostly I give soap away to family, friends, and some acquaintances of ours, husbands co-workers, staff at MIL's nursing home, etc.  Besides, this was just an experiment to see if I could do it and in preparation for future projects.  I may make more for my SIL as she would find it reminiscent of her wedding to my brother (a very long time ago, indeed.)




amd said:


> We are ecstatic ...



What a beautiful love story!

Potato soap recipe...  hmmm  Now I am intrigued.


~ ~ ~ ~
Doing some planning on my challenge soaps.  So many gems, so little time!

It took 10 days for my [40% Lye Concentration] RBO single oil soap to get firm enough on the tops to plane smoothly without any drag.  The 2% SA (vinegar added) RBO soap is not there yet; it is 7 days old and the tops still too soft to plane 

(Keeping notes & will compile findings into one thread when I have enough data.)


----------



## divinegoddessoaps17

*Merlot Wine Soap*

So..this is what I made today - first time ever!  Merlot Wine soap with Merlot wine instead of water.  I'm excited to see the finished product.


----------



## amd

divinegoddessoaps17 said:


> So..this is what I made today - first time ever! Merlot Wine soap with Merlot wine instead of water. I'm excited to see the finished product.


 

I did a wine soap a few weeks ago. For the life of me I couldn't get a white batter - did you make separate batters for the white and reds? It's stunning. For my next wine soap I may do two separate batters using red wine and white wine and layer them.


----------



## Dahila

at least 150 embeds for Bath bombs and finished labeling Serum  The day is still young


----------



## divinegoddessoaps17

amd said:


> I did a wine soap a few weeks ago. For the life of me I couldn't get a white batter - did you make separate batters for the white and reds? It's stunning. For my next wine soap I may do two separate batters using red wine and white wine and layer them.



Yes - I separated the batters equally and added titanium oxide to one container and a mix of colors to get the deep burgundy (yellow, purple, brick  micas) to the other container.  My original batter was on the burgundy/brown side so I wanted to brighten it up with more color.  Poured my burgundy base about 3/4 full and and the tan colors down both the sides. (from up high and then lower  )  Used a hanger tool to swirl.  Can't wait to pop out - says to wait 3 days because of the sugars for it to set up properly.  I soaped everything at room temp. Instructions told me to put mold in refrig afterwards for 3-4 hours because it will get too hot.  That didn't happen to me (didn't get too hot).  So I hope I didn't make a boo-boo on that! LOL


----------



## amd

divinegoddessoaps17 said:


> Yes - I separated the batters equally and added titanium oxide to one container and a mix of colors to get the deep burgundy (yellow, purple, brick micas) to the other container. My original batter was on the burgundy/brown side so I wanted to brighten it up with more color. Poured my burgundy base about 3/4 full and and the tan colors down both the sides. (from up high and then lower ) Used a hanger tool to swirl. Can't wait to pop out - says to wait 3 days because of the sugars for it to set up properly. I soaped everything at room temp. Instructions told me to put mold in refrig afterwards for 3-4 hours because it will get too hot. That didn't happen to me (didn't get too hot). So I hope I didn't make a boo-boo on that! LOL


 
So you got the white color from the same batter as the burgundy? How much TD did you have to use? Sorry for all the questions, I am just a curious little cat today. I love your burgundy too. I have a huge admiration for people who understand colors enough to know what to mix for the desired affect. I didn't refrigerate mine either, and no problems with overheating. I did use a wine reduction (boiled 750ml down to about 400ml) which may have changed things. I popped mine out of mold at 12 hours, but really should have waited at least another 12 hours. The corners were quite mushy yet so I had to do some minor patch work. My recipe is 65% hard oils and I use 1 tsp salt/ppo in my lye water, which helps me unmold faster. Keep us (me) posted on the results!


----------



## Kittish

That merlot wine soap is pretty. I don't know how much of the wine scent comes through in wine soaps, but I can't help but think green cognac EO would smell amazing in that sort of soap. OOB the first thing I smell from it is apples, then it sort of shifts into being a fruity wine smell, then the fruity notes step back just a little and the wine takes center stage. The EO is distilled from the lees left after making wine, and is a bit on the pricey side (at least from the supplier I've found it at). I'm already planning on trying to build a perfume around the scent.

Meanwhile I got the case I ordered to keep perfumery supplies and gear in, and got all my empty bottles and my smaller bottles of EOs loaded into it. I'm also womanfully resisting the temptation to try to pull the soap I made last night out of the mold. I checked it already and it's still way too soft. Grrr. I wanna see how it looks inside! Anyone got any x-ray vision glasses they could loan me?


----------



## divinegoddessoaps17

amd said:


> So you got the white color from the same batter as the burgundy? How much TD did you have to use? Sorry for all the questions, I am just a curious little cat today. I love your burgundy too. I have a huge admiration for people who understand colors enough to know what to mix for the desired affect. I didn't refrigerate mine either, and no problems with overheating. I did use a wine reduction (boiled 750ml down to about 400ml) which may have changed things. I popped mine out of mold at 12 hours, but really should have waited at least another 12 hours. The corners were quite mushy yet so I had to do some minor patch work. My recipe is 65% hard oils and I use 1 tsp salt/ppo in my lye water, which helps me unmold faster. Keep us (me) posted on the results!



I used 3 tsp of TO to get that color - not really white, but  more beige because of the wine in the base soap had a burgundy/brown color. (I also use sodium lactate - 1.5 tsp to harden) I checked my soap and it's hard - really tempted to pop out!  But.......let's have some patience!! I will wait til morning! LOL


----------



## earlene

Opened two packages today - no, three.  First was two shirts for the Solar Eclipse (Aug 21 in Carbondale, Illinois - we will be watching with our special glasses.) okay the first one wasn't soap related.  8)

Next package was the USMC seal stamp I want to try out with soap for my brother.  It may not work after all.

The third was the real soapy thing:  My acrylic planer with 6.5 inches of planing surface came today!!!  Of course I had to give it a try and plane some soap.  I love it.  No unwanted grooves.


----------



## divinegoddessoaps17

Kittish said:


> That merlot wine soap is pretty. I don't know how much of the wine scent comes through in wine soaps, but I can't help but think green cognac EO would smell amazing in that sort of soap. OOB the first thing I smell from it is apples, then it sort of shifts into being a fruity wine smell, then the fruity notes step back just a little and the wine takes center stage. The EO is distilled from the lees left after making wine, and is a bit on the pricey side (at least from the supplier I've found it at). I'm already planning on trying to build a perfume around the scent.
> 
> Meanwhile I got the case I ordered to keep perfumery supplies and gear in, and got all my empty bottles and my smaller bottles of EOs loaded into it. I'm also womanfully resisting the temptation to try to pull the soap I made last night out of the mold. I checked it already and it's still way too soft. Grrr. I wanna see how it looks inside! Anyone got any x-ray vision glasses they could loan me?



patience, patience......that's what I;m going through now with my wine soap!   i want to pop out my mold!!  Must wait until morning!


----------



## Dahila

I made 25 4 colours,  100 g mooncakes (BB) and another batch of at least 100 embeds


----------



## SunRiseArts

Well, I am a HUGE trekkie, and in honor of the Star Trek anniversary in September,  I made some star trek soap.

Here is a couple of pieces.


----------



## Kittish

I love those Starfleet embeds, SRA! 

I got my most recent order from Brambleberry, two bag/jugs of their coconut oil, one of their hangar swirl tools just to try and some balsam of peru oil. Should get my BA order in sometime this week, then have to find room in my locked cabinet for 8 pounds of NaOH. I think my mineral pigments are going to move to a new location, since they don't need to be under lock and key like the lye does and they're not particularly light or temperature sensitive either.


----------



## divinegoddessoaps17

*Honeycrisp Apple made w/ applesauce*

Cold process soap made with applesauce.  4 color swirl.  We'll see what the inside looks like tomorrow  Must wait.....patience....LOL

Update - there is the cut soap.   Turned out ok.  Different kind of swirl!


----------



## Kittish

So what did the merlot wine soap look like, or have you cut it yet?

Applesauce, hmm? What effect does that have on the soap?


----------



## biarine

divinegoddessoaps17 said:


> Cold process soap made with applesauce.  4 color swirl.  We'll see what the inside looks like tomorrow  Must wait.....patience....LOL




Wow I like the colour.


----------



## Dahila

two batches of Mooncakes 4 color, and glitter, and red embeds for bb


----------



## soaperwoman

Spent the morning carving soap. I have seen many videos using woodcarving tools but it always looks a little heavy handed and then I thought linoleum cutter. I used to make linoleum prints and the tools are much finer. It works very well. I was quite happy with the results.


----------



## SunRiseArts

divinegodess looks beautiful! Can't wait to se it cut.

Kittish Ann Marie has a tutorial on this. And thank you for the nice comment on my ST soap!


----------



## Soapstars

That looks absolutely divine. I am trying to get to that level of competence....my batter always starts to get too thick before I can do much with it. What base oils do you use please?


----------



## divinegoddessoaps17

Kittish said:


> So what did the merlot wine soap look like, or have you cut it yet?
> 
> Applesauce, hmm? What effect does that have on the soap?




Here you go - cut!  I like it, but the color is no longer burgundy - more terra cotta.   Applesauce is suppose to give it more lather.


----------



## divinegoddessoaps17

Soapstars said:


> That looks absolutely divine. I am trying to get to that level of competence....my batter always starts to get too thick before I can do much with it. What base oils do you use please?



Olive oil, 34.8%
Coconut oil 27.8%
Palm oil 18.6%
Shea butter 15.9%
Castor oil 2.9%

I love this formula!  Use it all the time.  I also add 2 tsp of sodium lactate to the oils  

I only use a stick blender for about 10 to 20 seconds at a time.  Get more control that way.  I use a whisk in-between.  I stop at thin trace, because I have to add the colors.  Thin to Medium trace by then.  After I'm done with the pour - do my swirl  or hanger.  Then I wait about 10 minutes or so, then at thick trace - add what's left on the top. 

HOpe this helps!!


----------



## Soapstars

Great advice, thank you. Carry on soaping! I use similar really, 40% olive, 25% each of coconut and shea and 10% castor. Here in the uk a lot advertise that they don't use palm oil so I thought I had better not too. I know there are sustainable sources but we are a suspicious lot over here! Didn't want anyone avoiding my soap - when I am ready to sell.


----------



## Soapstars

I started a batch of honey & beeswax soap but hubby had a bad night and went to sleep so I couldn't stick blend it or he would have woken up. So I left the lye and oils to cool and went to the gym. When I came back the oil was too cool so I heated it to 110F and for the first time mixed in the room temp lye (not very warm in the uk right now). It seemed to go to the bottom of the jug. I warmed the honey with a little water and tipped that in and started blending and stirring again. It seemed to go ok but I haven't done it like this and I am hoping it is not going to be a zapper? Put bubble wrap on top to give that honeycomb look and checking to make sure it doesn't volcano....


----------



## toxikon

Finally ordered some ingredients to try making bubble scoops! I bought the Two Wild Hares recipe months ago but money has been tight so I didn't buy any ingredients. Now my order should arrive tomorrow, and I can grab the rest (baking soda, etc.) locally at Walmart. We did a bathroom reno recently and I have a gorgeous new tub to "test" my creations in! :mrgreen:


----------



## divinegoddessoaps17

*Pumpkin Spice Latte Cupcake Soaps*

Made 7 Pumpkin Spice Latte Cupcake soaps today!   House smells wonderful! A little pumpkin - a little coffee smell. I'll take a picture of them when I pop them out tomorrow. Probably a good 5.5 to 6 oz soaps.  I'll weigh them tomorrow.

Update- here's the cupcakes.  A little bigger than expected.  Oh well....... 6.3 to 6.5 oz


----------



## biarine

Made carrot juice soap. I made my juice from my cold press juicer. I add my coconut cream ( homemade too )


----------



## divinegoddessoaps17

biarine said:


> Made carrot juice soap. I made my juice from my cold press juicer. I add my coconut cream ( homemade too )



This sounds wonderful!!


----------



## Soapstars

That's impressive! Making own coconut cream - I bought a trayload from the shop, oh the shame....


----------



## biarine

divinegoddessoaps17 said:


> This sounds wonderful!!




Thanks I can't wait too.


----------



## divinegoddessoaps17

*Vanilla Bean & Cocoa Swirl*

Made another batch today - Vanilla Bean & Cocoa Swirl.  I think it looks pretty cool!  We'll see when it's cut.

Update:

Here is the soap after cutting.  I'm happy with it.


----------



## beeblebrox

Today I cut this soap  Some drag marks, but easily fixed and I couldn't cut from the side as it wasn't flat :/
Dried lavender flowers on top and the purple bit has Lavender seeds in for aesthetics 8)
It's all scented with Lavendin EO apart from the yellow/cream which is very light Citronella EO. I wanted to swirl the yellow and white (and for the yellow to be a bit more obvious) but still happy with how it turned out!  Making my utility room smell amazing as well!


----------



## divinegoddessoaps17

beeblebrox said:


> Today I cut this soap  Some drag marks, but easily fixed and I couldn't cut from the side as it wasn't flat :/
> Dried lavender flowers on top and the purple bit has Lavender seeds in for aesthetics 8)
> It's all scented with Lavendin EO apart from the yellow/cream which is very light Citronella EO. I wanted to swirl the yellow and white (and for the yellow to be a bit more obvious) but still happy with how it turned out!  Making my utility room smell amazing as well!



Looks nice - I love lavender.  I have a soap with rose petals on the top, and when I cut it - some of the petals got dragged down my soaps!  Since then I got a wire soap cutter instead of the blade cutter.  So much nicer.


----------



## beeblebrox

divinegoddessoaps17 said:


> Looks nice - I love lavender.  I have a soap with rose petals on the top, and when I cut it - some of the petals got dragged down my soaps!  Since then I got a wire soap cutter instead of the blade cutter.  So much nicer.



Yours looks gorgeous! Especially the silver - I wouldn't want to cut it  What should it be like on the inside? Been considering a wire cutter a bit for a while - might be a nice Christmas present


----------



## divinegoddessoaps17

beeblebrox said:


> Yours looks gorgeous! Especially the silver - I wouldn't want to cut it  What should it be like on the inside? Been considering a wire cutter a bit for a while - might be a nice Christmas present



I went on eBay and got it for around $9 I think - free shipping.  Came w/ 2 extra wires.  Thank you so much for the compliments!  That silver is Sparkle White Snow mica from Crafters Choice.  Inside is a swirl of cocoa color, beige and a lighter beige (white)


----------



## Kittish

beeblebrox said:


> Yours looks gorgeous! Especially the silver - I wouldn't want to cut it  What should it be like on the inside? Been considering a wire cutter a bit for a while - might be a nice Christmas present



Invest in a wire cutter. The single wire types that look like oversize cheese slicers aren't hard to find or very expensive. Or if you've got a hacksaw laying around not doing anything, replace the blade with steel guitar string.


----------



## Kittish

Just got some botanical oil infusions set up. Indigo, madder root, safflower and annatto seed. Tablespoon of each in 8 ounces of oil (used olive, since I use that in pretty much all of my soaps at the moment even though it might affect the infusion color). 

Got my oils measured out and warming for two batches of soap, both intended to be monthly challenge attempts. Making another attempt at blue lace agate as well as a run at emerald. 

I found a small silicone slab mold (cake pan?) last night on ebay- inner measurements 6 inches square by just shy of two inches deep. Get six slightly smallish bars from it? It's $14 with shipping.


----------



## Soapstars

Another divine creation - you really have got the hang of this! Soap looking beautiful : )


----------



## Soapstars

I unmoulded and cut my Summer Meadow loaf today. Was still a bit soft after 3 days. I love this fragrance which is freshly cut grass and patchouli mix. Some kaolin clay and a little green oxide for colour. Still working on presentation but I have passed my safety assessment now with the Guild of Craft Soap and Toiletry Makers and am getting ready for craft markets etc. You can see a few slight oily spots on the sides of the soap and I am wondering if this is because I stirred my fragrance in this time instead of stick blending as I wanted to do a swirl and was hoping it wouldn't be too thick.

Got these fantastic "curing" drawers from Ikea, they seem perfect for the job.

I am 63 now and no pension for another two years so have to create a bit of income somehow and this seems quite exciting really. A totally new direction after many different jobs and types of business over the years. Love the creative aspect to it and aspire to make some "beautiful" soaps as well as ordinary ones. This is a great place to learn too


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Went through the soaps I have saved from the start to see how they fared. The oldest were three year old, and I *think* one that was two year old had DOS! : D 

It smelled wonderfull and fruity, not bad smelling at all, and lathered up great, but it had a deep orange edge along the side. This soap was wrapped in shrinkwrap (regular) but had two holes for breathing on each end. I saved another from the same batch as a control subject, _unwrapped _to see if it made a difference, and that one was perfectly fine. I think the shrinkwrap was so thick, not enough opening to alow it to breathe, _and _packed close together with other soaps. That was usefull experience! 

All the rest of the bars were perfectly fine, although most of them was faded a bit in the fragrance. 

The only one that hadn`t faded in fragrance AT ALL (!!) was my castile type soap made in 2014. The SF was 5% and soap was made with 100% EVOO, because that was all I had on hand the first time I soaped. I fragranced it with 2% of Ylang Ylang. It still smells so good. I used one endsliver today, and it gave off a lovely, creamy suds, and was a delight to use, left my hands soft with a hint of ylang. I wiped it dry and put it back with the a fullsized bar, to dry and be left alone. Will check again in a year. 

This was fun!


----------



## divinegoddessoaps17

*Vanilla Bean & Cocoa Swirl- after cutting*

Turned out ok!!


----------



## MySoapyHeart

divinegoddessoaps17 said:


> Turned out ok!!



MORE than ok!!! : D


----------



## penelopejane

Soapstars said:


> Got these fantastic "curing" drawers from Ikea, they seem perfect for the job.



 I have painted metal drawers like that and I line them with a cotton tea towel to separate the soap from the metal so DOS doesn't form.


----------



## Soapstars

Good point, how quick can DOS form? I've been using these for a couple of months now but like that the air is really circulating well although I put tissue on top of the drawers to keep dust off. Also on top of the soaps in the drawers.


----------



## jod58

Hello. Wait can I do with a batch of lye heavy hp soap?   Help!


----------



## Kittish

jod58 said:


> Hello. Wait can I do with a batch of lye heavy hp soap?   Help!



Add more oils, until it no longer zaps? How did you wind up with lye heavy HP soap? Did you run your recipe through a lye calculator, like SoapCalc.net?


----------



## penelopejane

Soapstars said:


> Good point, how quick can DOS form? I've been using these for a couple of months now but like that the air is really circulating well although I put tissue on top of the drawers to keep dust off. Also on top of the soaps in the drawers.



I don't know how quickly it can form but you also won't know what happens to your soap once it leaves your hands.  Is it really worth the risk?  
The air will still circulate with a tea towel or other thin cotton under them.


----------



## MySoapyHeart

I *think* I am finished with the challenge, yay! (◕‿◕✿)

I made 5 soaps. Three soaps are green/blue/white/grey`ish type of stones, with squiggly marks, bumps and whatnot.

And I made grey (i.e _boring_) types of large stones/pebbles, the type you don`t even look twice at when you see them on the ground. But they are large, not small, so will be able to gift these to some gentlemen after they are done curing (the _soaps_, not the gentlemen! I don`t have gentlemen in my cupboard, curing! Or... do I...??? ⚆ _ ⚆ )

I think the ones I will submit is the colorfull ones, not the blah ones.

 When I have made up my mind I will post the ones I won`t submit. They are really unasuming and blah, but then again, that is also why I made them! (¬‿¬)


----------



## earlene

Soapstars said:


> Good point, how quick can DOS form? I've been using these for a couple of months now but like that the air is really circulating well although I put tissue on top of the drawers to keep dust off. Also on top of the soaps in the drawers.





penelopejane said:


> I don't know how quickly it can form but you also won't know what happens to your soap once it leaves your hands.  Is it really worth the risk?
> The air will still circulate with a tea towel or other thin cotton under them.



*Soapstars*, even plastic coating on metal can deteriorate, so placing soap to cure directly on top is risky. If you fear a towel will inhibit air flow, perhaps you can insert plastic mesh (like the kind used for needlepoint or for lining cupboards) inside the drawers.  That's what I use inside my curing trays to lift the soap up and provide a little extra air-flow on the bottoms.

Like this:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Or this: https://www.googleadservices.com/pa...ahUKEwjZt9nGqdLVAhUV3YMKHc2qA00Qwg8IMg&adurl=


----------



## Kittish

earlene said:


> *Soapstars*, even plastic coating on metal can deteriorate, so placing soap to cure directly on top is risky. If you fear a towel will inhibit air flow, perhaps you can insert plastic mesh (like the kind used for needlepoint or for lining cupboards) inside the drawers.  That's what I use inside my curing trays to lift the soap up and provide a little extra air-flow on the bottoms.



earlene, that's brilliant! My curing rack is coated steel wire and it hadn't yet occurred to me that the coating on the wires might degrade from the soap. I don't know if I'd recommend using something like the non slip shelf liner, but needlepoint mesh should work perfectly, and is easy to cut to size.

I'm kind of reluctant to cut into my block of blue lace agate soap. It looks so pretty just as it is. But I should be able to get 3 or 4 usefully large 'stones' out of it, and probably 5 or 6 from my emerald block.

MySoapyHeart, why not use the 'boring' grey stones you made as a base to display the more colorful ones for a few pictures? As far as keeping gentlemen in your soap cupboard... as long as you clean up after them and make sure they're fed, then you can keep them. *stern parent look*


----------



## kath4553

*I love this thread!*

So I've had this OO infused with annatto seeds sitting on my shelf and I just had to use it.  I added used the soap calcl to figure out a great concoction with what I had on hand and it looks delightful.  I used green tea and lemongrass fo from bulk apothecary and it smells wonderful.  It makes me so happy:wave:


----------



## SunRiseArts

beeblebrox said:


> Yours looks gorgeous! Especially the silver - I wouldn't want to cut it  What should it be like on the inside? Been considering a wire cutter a bit for a while - might be a nice Christmas present


 
If you do not want to make a big investment, I use this.  Works like a charm! I got the wood one, because is way less heavy.

http://www.kitchencollection.com/kitchen-collection-8x5-marble-cheese-slicer-white

I am sure you can find it in many different places.


----------



## SunRiseArts

kath4553 said:


> So I've had this OO infused with annatto seeds sitting on my shelf and I just had to use it. I added used the soap calcl to figure out a great concoction with what I had on hand and it looks delightful. I used green tea and lemongrass fo from bulk apothecary and it smells wonderful. It makes me so happy:wave:


 
Pictures, pictures, I love pictures!

Goddess your soaps are so beautiful! The cocoa one is stunning!


----------



## Soapstars

These mesh drawers are painted and so not in contact with any bare metal, can DOS still occur on this kind of spray painted metal mesh? Anyone know for sure please? The only DOS I have seen so far was in a box in a cupboard where some soap had limited airflow after curing.


----------



## Soapstars

I see, thanks earlene. Sorry just posted another question before I saw this from you.


----------



## kath4553

I'm cutting it this afternoon, will post


----------



## divinegoddessoaps17

*Winter Wonderland soap*

Just made this soap with Winter Wonderland FO.  Smells so good.


----------



## divinegoddessoaps17

SunRiseArts said:


> Pictures, pictures, I love pictures!
> 
> Goddess your soaps are so beautiful! The cocoa one is stunning!



Thank you!!


----------



## Soapstars

Oh so pretty soaps! Loving the sparkle and the aqua.


----------



## toxikon

Just made my first batch of bubble bars! I love how they turned out and the process was surprisingly easy. They're scented with a sweet, fruity blend of cranberry and mandarin.


----------



## Soapstars

They look great toxikon. Totally vibrant.


----------



## toxikon

Thanks Soapstars!! I can't wait to try one out!


----------



## Soapstars

Try it with custard - NO!!! Just kidding : )


----------



## divinegoddessoaps17

toxikon said:


> Just made my first batch of bubble bars! I love how they turned out and the process was surprisingly easy. They're scented with a sweet, fruity blend of cranberry and mandarin.



I love these!  So colorful!


----------



## psfred

Experiment day today.  Had some "off" cooking oil I didn't really want to toss in the trash, so used it to try out some hardware store lye by withholding some good lard and hot processing at zero SF.  After half an hour of waiting for the oil to warm up for hot processing, I figured out that the ceramic insert will go in the microwave -- I'm a bit slow, eh?

Got it up to temp (200F) and dumped in the hot lye, and it went pretty well.  Also discovered I have a multi-speed stick blender (again, I'm a bit slow) and that you really must keep blending if you want fast hot process, even when it's thick.  It will stay at applesauce for an hour otherwise, and goes pretty much to vaseline as soon as you get the blender going again.  I'll get this figured out sooner or later....

Used Bulk Apothecary Amberwood Moss to scent it (20 drops -- yeah, I don't like strong scents) and it's OK.  Won't use it for shaving soap, certainly, but it should be OK for bath soap.  Not really my cup of tea, so to speak. 

All in all a fun day, although I really should have been working in the garden.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

psfred said:


> I really should have been working in the garden.


My Mama always told me, _"Don't 'should' on yourself!"_  :mrgreen:  Sounds like you had a really grand day... we all need days like that. Good for you!


----------



## psfred

You're probably right.  I'm enjoying doing whatever I want, finally mostly recovered from that blasted broken ankle.  No meetings after work this week, so I can get the yard work done more or less undisturbed.

Have a sampler set on the way from Brambleberry, so will be making more soap too, want to test some scents for shaving soap.


----------



## earlene

*Psfred*, be careful with the stick blender.  Short bursts are better on the motor.  They are not made for prolonged use.  Many a soaper has had a stick blender motor give out from overheating the motor at the most inopportune time.


----------



## Kittish

I carved soap. And now I have a dilemma, which one to enter for the challenge. :razz:


----------



## Soapstars

I cut my rebatched rose & chamomile soap with curiosity. It was hard enough to cut next morning. Not as disappointed as I expected with the result below but couldn't do any swirls which I need to practice with.

Then I cut my triple coconut soap which was an experiment...it is 100% coconut oil (1000g)with 20% superfat, plus half coconut milk (from iced cubes) to the water allotted to the recipe. Plus a coconut fragrance. The coconut milk has 194g of fat in the 200ml I used. I was wanting to make a really creamy moisturising soap. I could see some oil around the edges of the loaf and it feels quite oily. It cut well and the texture is fine but it looks greasy. I made one like this a couple of weeks ago but with no fragrance and put honey and oatmeal in it too and the oil from that one is nicely re-absorbing now. Hope this will too....anyone have any comments on this soap please? Do you know how much superfat it becomes with the extra 19.4g of fat in the coconut milk please?

Have a good day everyone. 11:06 here in the uk but very early I guess where most of you come from?

Below is my rebatch Rose & Chamomile soap (pink) and the next one is my Triple Coconut experiment soap.


----------



## Soapstars

Just looked at a clever soapers answer (HappyHenrySoap) to my superfatting question a while ago - using his calculation it looks like 22% superfat and people do up to 25% superfat don't they? So why does mine look oily I wonder? I used soapcalc for the correct measurements of lye, liquid and oils. Is this what you would expect?


----------



## Debs

A frustrated start to the day as I infused some nettle powder last night with a view to using it today to make some  CP soap.  This morning, without thinking, I took out the jars full of newly infused oil and gave it a good shake!! WHAT!!  so my planned day of making Ti Tree & Peppermint soap will have to wait to another day until it all settles down again lol!! :???:


----------



## earlene

Soap on a stick.  My very first one!  Well, I did manage to get 80% of it into the mold and hopefully smooshed together enough to stick to itself okay.  The other 20% is just going to have to finish gelling in the cup!  10 grams of oil are missing from that cup as it was the last one & I was barely able to get the 4th one colored (somewhat), so I left this one as is out on the counter to watch.  It was a 5 color (meant to be a swirl) batch and the first portion got colored fine, but from there on out it was a major rush to finish just so I could get them into the loaf mold.  I hope CPOP helps it soften enough to settle and that I won't end up with humungous air pockets.

I really know better now with this recipe (which I love) than to use a [40% Lye Concentration].  When I made it with high and low water, I did not run into these issues at all!  Well, there was one minor change.  I used RBO instead of Soy Oil, because I don't really want to use soy anymore and that little bit was only about 8% of the recipe anyway.  But I do know I love this soap when I made it with that little bit of soy, so I am hoping it will be just as satisfying with this change.  But I won't be doing it with such a high lye concentration again.


----------



## jod58

I did but didn't seem right but I did it. After I ran it threw the soap cal from brambleberry and lye came out less.   Might have messed up with super fat!   So can I put in crockpot and just add more oil?


----------



## jod58

Beautiful bubble bars!


----------



## Kittish

jod58 said:


> I did but didn't seem right but I did it. After I ran it threw the soap cal from brambleberry and lye came out less.   Might have messed up with super fat!   So can I put in crockpot and just add more oil?



Pretty much, yes. You'll probably want to add the oil in smallish increments, let it go for a bit, then zap test. Repeat until it no longer zaps. I'd keep a close eye on the crockpot, I've noticed that in mine even on the low setting it's hot enough to scorch soap if I leave it very long. The warm setting seems to work pretty well, though.


----------



## earlene

So, getting the soap hot in the oven and pressing down on it to try to remove any unseen air bubbles did not seem to eliminate all of them, but it worked better than I could possibly have hoped!  The big ugly craters of air bubbles that I saw from the sides when I first unmolded don't carry through to the inside of the soap!  If it wasn't for the fact that I may still use this for my challenge entry this month, I would post pictures.

Unmolded; cut; sit out to air flow for a couple of days; still too soon for carving.

Next up:  masterbatch my 50% NaOH solution.  I used up the last of my masterbatched lye with yesterday's soap.  I had just the right amount with less than 5 grams excess, which I simply poured down the drain so I could clean the container and let it dry overnight in preparation for making more.


----------



## jewels621

I finished my challenge soap this morning. I finally had a chance to soap yesterday after a too-long hiatus (for me anyway). Sometimes you just need to scratch that itch to make soap! I also made more laundry soap, stain sticks, and my first ever shampoo bar. The "work" soaps are done.....now I can play again.


----------



## Sonya-m

Today I started to think about making soap again - it's been a while!!


----------



## psfred

Made a 12 bar mold yesterday for testing fragrances, 3/4" by 2" by 3" bars.  Will post a pic sometime, want to make my first batch of CP lard soap tonight to test my "masculine scents" sampler from Brambleberry.

I'll post my impressions of the FOs in the fragrance review section soon.  Mostly I'm not, impressed that is.  Half of them are variations on Axe body spray, which I find revolting.  Some of the rest are quite nice though, I just hope the reek from the ones I dislike morphs during soaping into something better.


----------



## DeeAnna

I took a big leap today and purchased a 35 pound container of high oleic sunflower and a 50 lb cube of lard from Soapers Choice. Yes, it will take me some time to use this up, but I suspect it will go faster than I think. You know how some things in life creep up on you, and suddenly one day you realize how much things have changed? That realization hit me this weekend as I made a 10 kg (22 lb) master batch of fats with the plan to use all of it in soap this week. And I also realized I'm been routinely storing 25 lb or more of lard and tallow in my pantry refrigerator and4 to 6 of the Soapers Choice 7 pound containers of HO sunflower, avocado, and other oils on my pantry shelves ... so what's a little more? Surely DH won't notice as 50 lb of lard fills the fridge shelves and nestles next to his beer. (Not!) And, gee, I can save a little money too if I buy in bulk. Right? At least that's what I'm telling myself.  

Oh, and I also ordered a 7 lb bottle of neem to try.


----------



## SunRiseArts

I made my Halloween soap today!  :headbanging:  Had LOTS of mishaps, so I can't wait to cut it.


----------



## SunRiseArts

DeAnna I never used neem, please let me know what you think about it!


----------



## penelopejane

I have made two successful and one pretty successful (it was the swirls that didn't work not the soap) soaps in a row with my new molds.  Feeling happy! 
The one today was complex and took an hour and a half and I am hoping it looks great. Fingers crossed.


----------



## biarine

SunRiseArts said:


> DeAnna I never used neem, please let me know what you think about it!




I used neem before for my shampoo and after 3 months starting to get brown spot and 6 months later it's turn brown. Maybe the neem I use isn't good quality.


----------



## lauratryingsoap

I made soap in a square ice cream container...all my other mixing bowls seemed to disappear into thin air. The strangest thing happened. It didn't trace! And I know for sure that I had everything right. It was the trusty 30% coconut 30% palm 30% olive and 10% castor. Absolutely strange. I made a batch in the same container previously and that one with 30min SB it got to thin trace. So I just poured it. That one has been a month now and it is extremely soft! It almost seems like it hasn't even saponified (not cured but not saponified). Absolutely crazy. I'm thinking it HAS to be the square mixing bowl. Anyone else exprienced this?


----------



## Kittish

lauratryingsoap said:


> I made soap in a square ice cream container...all my other mixing bowls seemed to disappear into thin air. The strangest thing happened. It didn't trace! And I know for sure that I had everything right. It was the trusty 30% coconut 30% palm 30% olive and 10% castor. Absolutely strange. I made a batch in the same container previously and that one with 30min SB it got to thin trace. So I just poured it. That one has been a month now and it is extremely soft! It almost seems like it hasn't even saponified (not cured but not saponified). Absolutely crazy. I'm thinking it HAS to be the square mixing bowl. Anyone else exprienced this?



Really, really silly question, but are you absolutely certain you actually added your lye to it? I just can't see the shape of a container being able to prevent saponification.


----------



## earlene

*lauratryingsoap*, I would suspect you may have had a glitch with your scale when you measured out your lye.  

A couple of weeks ago, at the checkout stand at our local Save-A-Lot grocery store, a new check-out-guy was having issues with the scale. He called over his boss to help resolve an issue where the scale said one apple weighed over pounds.  My husband told me he had been watching and noticed that the guy was leaning on the check-out counter, and applying his own weight to the scale.  He said the problem was that the man was so tall and check-out counters are short for the benefit of female customers and female checkers because that is who does the majority of the shopping and the majority of check-out.  (He worked in retail for a good many years before we met.)  

Is it possible your scale was influenced by some outside factor?  Perhaps you forgot to tare the scale after placing the measuring container for the lye on it?  Or perhaps it wasn't sitting on a level surface when you measured.  There are so many possibilities when it comes to measuring your ingredients.


----------



## toxikon

lauratryingsoap said:


> I made soap in a square ice cream container...all my other mixing bowls seemed to disappear into thin air. The strangest thing happened. It didn't trace! And I know for sure that I had everything right. It was the trusty 30% coconut 30% palm 30% olive and 10% castor. Absolutely strange. I made a batch in the same container previously and that one with 30min SB it got to thin trace. So I just poured it. That one has been a month now and it is extremely soft! It almost seems like it hasn't even saponified (not cured but not saponified). Absolutely crazy. I'm thinking it HAS to be the square mixing bowl. Anyone else exprienced this?



Others have suggested the scale as the culprit... but are you sure you used NaOH and not KOH?


----------



## shunt2011

lauratryingsoap said:


> I made soap in a square ice cream container...all my other mixing bowls seemed to disappear into thin air. The strangest thing happened. It didn't trace! And I know for sure that I had everything right. It was the trusty 30% coconut 30% palm 30% olive and 10% castor. Absolutely strange. I made a batch in the same container previously and that one with 30min SB it got to thin trace. So I just poured it. That one has been a month now and it is extremely soft! It almost seems like it hasn't even saponified (not cured but not saponified). Absolutely crazy. I'm thinking it HAS to be the square mixing bowl. Anyone else exprienced this?


 
Not a container issue, more likely a measuring issue or lye issue.  I would go back and check your numbers and scales.


----------



## amd

Kittish said:


> earlene, that's brilliant! My curing rack is coated steel wire and it hadn't yet occurred to me that the coating on the wires might degrade from the soap. I don't know if I'd recommend using something like the non slip shelf liner, but needlepoint mesh should work perfectly, and is easy to cut to size.


 
Chris decided to upgrade me to a metal curing rack - I was using restaurant style stacking dishwasher trays, which are a great size and well vented on the bottoms, but no venting on the sides so I had to rotate my tray stacks every day. I used rug canvas (M.C.G Textiles) to line my shelves. It came in a huge 54"x60" rectangle so I could easily cut it to size. I bought mine at Hobby Lobby, it was $17.99 but I used the 40% off coupon on it. You might find it by a different company or a different source (I have not looked on Amazon) for less, but I thought this was a good investment and cheaper than the needlepoint mesh that I found.


----------



## amd

lauratryingsoap said:


> I made soap in a square ice cream container...all my other mixing bowls seemed to disappear into thin air. The strangest thing happened. It didn't trace! And I know for sure that I had everything right. It was the trusty 30% coconut 30% palm 30% olive and 10% castor. Absolutely strange. I made a batch in the same container previously and that one with 30min SB it got to thin trace. So I just poured it. That one has been a month now and it is extremely soft! It almost seems like it hasn't even saponified (not cured but not saponified). Absolutely crazy. I'm thinking it HAS to be the square mixing bowl. Anyone else exprienced this?


 
Has your recipe been run through a soap calculator? What's the superfat? What type of lye are you using (e.g. are you buying drain cleaner at the hardware store that may not be a sufficient amount of NaOH)?


----------



## amd

Latest and greatest news from me: picked up a wholesale account. A new coffee and gift shop opening up (literally) 4 blocks from my house. Wholesale has been on my "future plans" list (probably more so as I become less excited about going to my full time job every.dang.day) and I have been researching it, but hadn't done any actual paperwork or legwork to get myself out there. I was upfront with her that I am not stocked to quickly fill a wholesale order, but I do have enough supplies to do an order of x amount, how long it would take to deliver, and what the wholesale conditions would be. Thank goodness that I keep a close eye on my real costs so that I could quickly give her the wholesale quote (she had 3 very specific soaps in mind, but would like to stock 7-10) and already had some research done and an idea of what I wanted for terms, so I didn't sound like a complete idiot. She was very happy to hear that I am willing to work with her, so I am going to put together a line sheet for her and we'll meet up next week to discuss the options I put together. 

Working on my own restocks and new items for the Christmas season. I did a show the weekend before that was good sales, and yesterday picked up a $100 order from someone at that show. Delivering almost $200 in orders today, and mailing out the soap of the month club soaps too. I have a show this coming Saturday in my home town. Then I have no shows until October, but am going to try the local Saturday morning farmer's market IF I can ever get a hold of the lady who runs it. I have called every day for 10 days and she never answers her phone (and no answering machine, kind of ridiculous??).


----------



## earlene

amd said:


> Chris decided to upgrade me to a metal curing rack - I was using restaurant style stacking dishwasher trays, which are a great size and well vented on the bottoms, but no venting on the sides so I had to rotate my tray stacks every day. I used rug canvas (M.C.G Textiles) to line my shelves. It came in a huge 54"x60" rectangle so I could easily cut it to size. I bought mine at Hobby Lobby, it was $17.99 but I used the 40% off coupon on it. You might find it by a different company or a different source (I have not looked on Amazon) for less, but I thought this was a good investment and cheaper than the needlepoint mesh that I found.




I buy my needlepoint mesh at a thrift store for pennies.  Gotta love it when someone decides to donate that stuff and the the result is I get huge bargains!

I've even seen some of the rug canvas you mention (at the Goodwill), but did not even think of putting that to use for soap making.  What a good idea.


----------



## amd

earlene said:


> I buy my needlepoint mesh at a thrift store for pennies. Gotta love it when someone decides to donate that stuff and the the result is I get huge bargains!
> 
> I've even seen some of the rug canvas you mention (at the Goodwill), but did not even think of putting that to use for soap making. What a good idea.


 
Great suggestion to check the thrift/goodwill stores! I always forget to look there for crafty stuff - but it's my first stop for silicone, lol.


----------



## DeeAnna

SunRiseArts said:


> DeAnna I never used neem, please let me know what you think about it!



It will be an adventure for me too -- I've never used neem in soap either. There are some good threads here on making neem soap that are worth a read. That's what got me to thinking about trying it. 

I use a commercial neem oil product as a spray for my roses and apples. I think it's a neem and insecticidal soap mixture, not pure neem, but the strong odor of neem is hard to miss. It works well as an all purpose fungicide and insecticide as long as I apply it faithfully about once per week. I figure if I can't stand neem oil in soap, I can always use it on my garden plants.


----------



## annalee2003

Made a coffee soap today. It's been a little over two years since I last made a coffee soap, so I was pretty excited!
Also used up the last of my ingredients ... Guess I gotta go shopping now, oh darn


----------



## jules92207

I finally got back on the forum and am planning to finally make some soap soon. We bought our first house a few weeks ago and I almost have all my soap supplies back in order.

Glad to be getting back to normal I hope, tired of all these boxes!


----------



## lauratryingsoap

amd said:


> Has your recipe been run through a soap calculator? What's the superfat? What type of lye are you using (e.g. are you buying drain cleaner at the hardware store that may not be a sufficient amount of NaOH)?


Absolutely. I used a superfat of 5%. The lye was bought from a soapmaking website, which I have used in other batches and worked out fine


----------



## divinegoddessoaps17

*Witches Brew*

Just finished making this soap for the fall season.  This fragrance oil is from Natures Garden called Witches Brew! (Fragrance oil really starts with a "B", but it was censored!!) So I changed it to a "w".  Had to get it for halloween festivals. Just fresh cut this morning - inside still a little moist.


----------



## psfred

Made another soap mold (#4, I think these things are like rabbits, leave two of them alone for a while and you have six more...).  Mom likes my soap, but want smaller bars (2x3 inches seems to work for her) so I made a mold to hold 400 gr oil that's three inches wide and two deep.  Seven inches long inside, so that's probably 14 small bars.


----------



## Soapstars

(Just finished making this soap for the fall season. This fragrance oil is from Natures Garden called Witches Brew! (Fragrance oil really starts with a "B", but it was censored!!) So I changed it to a "w". Had to get it for halloween festivals. Just fresh cut this morning - inside still a little moist.)

Your soaps always look amazingly Divine! Love the colour and design. Great pic too.


----------



## Soapstars

Just finished making this soap for the fall season. This fragrance oil is from Natures Garden called Witches Brew! (Fragrance oil really starts with a "B", but it was censored!!) So I changed it to a "w". Had to get it for halloween festivals. Just fresh cut this morning - inside still a little moist.

Sorry haven't got the hang of doing a quote yet!

Your soaps always look amazingly Divine! Love the colour and design. Great pic too.


----------



## earlene

I forgot the fragrance in my soap last night.  It was still on the scale when I realized I had already poured the soap but it didn't smell like roses.

This morning, I checked the temperatures of the soap in the oven compared to the temperature of the soap on the counter covered only with my apron (not a towel).  Both were 88° F, which is quite interesting considering the oven reached 175° before I turned it off and the room temperature at this hour is 72°.  I will make a note of it and see if the two look any different after unmolding.


----------



## keelsoaper

*My 1st Rebatch CP Soap*

I have a few cp soaps under my belt now and decided to rebatch all of the soaps that did not turn out so well. Here is what I came up with.


----------



## WyvernWench

I swore last night that I was going to take this morning off from making a batch ... that lasted up to the moment that I cut the first bar from yesterday's Cedar Amber Hanger Swirl loaf.  There is now another loaf ,sitting all wrapped up in its blanket, on the counter to cut tomorrow because I can't stand the idea of having nothing exciting waiting for me in the morning .... ah!

Cedar Amber Figure 8 Hanger Swirl

Nuture Soap Micas:  Umber Brown, Ruby Red, Electric Orange, Firefly, and 
Lime Appeal 

Nuture Soaps: Titanium Dioxide pigment powder

BrambleBerry.com Fragrant Oil:  Cedar and Amber 1 oz. / 28.35 grams

32 oz. recipe at 5% Super Fat

Water             12.16 oz.    344.73 grams
NaOH             4.57 oz.     129.69 grams

Castor, 5%,     1.60 oz.,     45.36 grams
Coconut 76,    25%,     8.00 oz.,    226.80 grams
Olive,        30%,      9.60 oz.,    272.16 grams
Palm Kernel,      5%,      1.60 oz.,      45.36 grams
Palm Oil,     20% ,     6.40 oz.,     181.44 grams
Soybean,         15%,      4.80 oz.,     136.08 grams


----------



## Soapstars

WyvernWench said:


> I swore last night that I was going to take this morning off from making a batch ... that lasted up to the moment that I cut the first bar from yesterday's Cedar Amber Hanger Swirl loaf.  There is now another loaf ,sitting all wrapped up in its blanket, on the counter to cut tomorrow because I can't stand the idea of having nothing exciting waiting for me in the morning .... ah!



Ahhh, yes. You know you are smitten when you jump out of bed in the morning and before you go to the bathroom or put the kettle on - you go to look at your soap and unmould straight away if you can


----------



## WyvernWench

Soapstars said:


> Ahhh, yes. You know you are smitten when you jump out of bed in the morning and before you go to the bathroom or put the kettle on - you go to look at your soap and unmould straight away if you can



I'm addicted, addicted I tell you, to the adrenaline rush of un-molding and cutting homemade soap loaves .... AHHH!

And don't anyone dare recommend a twelve step program that can 'fix me' from it!


----------



## Kittish

WyvernWench said:


> And don't anyone dare recommend a twelve step program that can 'fix me' from it!



Yea, you're in the wrong place for that. We're enablers here, one and all. :twisted: 

So... more pics are coming, right?


----------



## Soapstars

Your soap looks worthy of rushing to unmould WyvernWench!


----------



## WyvernWench

Kittish said:


> Yea, you're in the wrong place for that. We're enablers here, one and all. :twisted:
> 
> So... more pics are coming, right?


Am I hanging out with the Soap Drunk Crew ????  If so, its the right place for me.


----------



## WyvernWench

Kittish said:


> Yea, you're in the wrong place for that. We're enablers here, one and all. :twisted:
> 
> So... more pics are coming, right?



Well ... since you asked .... sheepish grin here!

So I was taking photos of a totally different type of project this morning and thought while I was set up I would take some of the soaps I have been having fun with.

My photo set up is very simple.  I have two, white, full sized foam-core boards that you can pick up at Walmart for about $2 each.

I move my keyboard out of my way, then prop one foam-core board against my monitor.  This lets the board rest at a slight angle.

The second board goes on the table and butts up against the bottom edge of the first board.

Then, since I happen to have lots and lots of freezer paper around the studio I pulled off a 5' long piece.  I rolled the freezer paper so that it would lie flat when the matte side was up.  I folded the top 4" edge over and lightly taped it to the top of the foam-core board that rests against the monitor. 

Now the freezer paper can roll - gently curve - over the joint area of the two boards and lie flat on the front area of the desk board.   This means I have a nice, clean, white background without any fold lines or board joints.

So next is just a fun look through the house to see what I could either put soap in, put soap in front of, or put around soap .... The soap and my props were set near the front edge of the table which pushes the background area into the deep area of the photo.  This means I get nice soft shadows.

And here are a few of the results.


----------



## WyvernWench

keelsoaper said:


> I have a few cp soaps under my belt now and decided to rebatch all of the soaps that did not turn out so well. Here is what I came up with.



Keelsoaper !!! Just love your confetti soap!!!!  And love the soft brown combination of colors you caught that make the confetti bits really show up.

What coloring agent did you use for the medium brown top portion?


----------



## SunRiseArts

WyvernWench said:


> I'm addicted, addicted I tell you, to the adrenaline rush of un-molding and cutting homemade soap loaves .... AHHH!
> 
> And don't anyone dare recommend a twelve step program that can 'fix me' from it!


 

lol me too.


I am a very impatient person, and I feel like biting my nails having to wait to cut the soap!

Keelsoaper your soap is gorgeous.  What technique you use to pour?


----------



## biarine

I made a coconut milk today ready to make a soap tomorrow. I will use this for my 100% coconut oil and coconut milk soap.


----------



## WyvernWench

biarine said:


> I made a coconut milk today ready to make a soap tomorrow. I will use this for my 100% coconut oil and coconut milk soap. View attachment 25658



Can't wait to see the out come for this loaf ... please post photos after you pour.


----------



## biarine

WyvernWench said:


> Can't wait to see the how come for this loaf ... please post photos after you pour.




Yes I will, I never try them before, this is my test batch unscented and uncoloured too.


----------



## keelsoaper

Thank you WyvernWench and SunRiseArts! I just poured 2/3  of the original melted soap into a loaf mold then added black oxide to the remaining soap mixture to darken up the color. Still a novice and looking to learn lots on this forum!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Soapstars said:


> Sorry haven't got the hang of doing a quote yet!


Hiya Soapstars! 

Just click on the "Quote" button in the lower right corner of the post box. Once the quote appears, you can edit it to show only the thing you're responding to.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

WyvernWench said:


> ...My photo set up is very simple.  I have two, white, full sized foam-core boards that you can pick up at Walmart for about $2 each.
> 
> I move my keyboard out of my way, then prop one foam-core board against my monitor.  This lets the board rest at a slight angle.
> 
> The second board goes on the table and butts up against the bottom edge of the first board.
> 
> Then, since I happen to have lots and lots of freezer paper around the studio I pulled off a 5' long piece.  I rolled the freezer paper so that it would lie flat when the matte side was up.  I folded the top 4" edge over and lightly taped it to the top of the foam-core board that rests against the monitor.
> 
> Now the freezer paper can roll - gently curve - over the joint area of the two boards and lie flat on the front area of the desk board.   This means I have a nice, clean, white background without any fold lines or board joints.
> 
> So next is just a fun look through the house to see what I could either put soap in, put soap in front of, or put around soap .... The soap and my props were set near the front edge of the table which pushes the background area into the deep area of the photo.  This means I get nice soft shadows.
> 
> And here are a few of the results.


Excellent! Thanks for the photo shoot tips. Nice looking soapies too. :clap:


----------



## Soapstars

keelsoaper said:


> Thank you WyvernWench and SunRiseArts! I just poured 2/3  of the original melted soap into a loaf mold then added black oxide to the remaining soap mixture to darken up the color. Still a novice and looking to learn lots on this forum!



Do these strong colours colour the bath or shower water please? I used some red oxide when I was trying to make a watermelon soap and used a bit too much I think as the shower water was terracotta/reddish which looked faintly disturbing until I realised it was from the soap!

Now I use minimal colours to avoid it happening again. Or is it a different kind of colouring you all use when doing these wonderful strongly coloured swirls?


----------



## earlene

Soapstars said:


> Do these strong colours colour the bath or shower water please? I used some red oxide when I was trying to make a watermelon soap and used a bit too much I think as the shower water was terracotta/reddish which looked faintly disturbing until I realised it was from the soap!
> 
> Now I use minimal colours to avoid it happening again. Or is it a different kind of colouring you all use when doing these wonderful strongly coloured swirls?



I think the red oxide I have is pretty strong as well.  Mine is from BB called Brick Red Oxide and makes a very dark red.  But as you mention, the darker the soap, the darker the bubbles/lather.  So far I have not used a mica that discolors like that, but that's not saying it doesn't happen.


----------



## divinegoddessoaps17

*Bold Colors!*

Made this soap yesterday and cut it this morning.  First time I've used such bold colors.  I'm pretty pleased with it.  I used mica colors and Deadly Weapon FO from Natures Garden.


----------



## WyvernWench

Soapstars said:


> Do these strong colours colour the bath or shower water please? I used some red oxide when I was trying to make a watermelon soap and used a bit too much I think as the shower water was terracotta/reddish which looked faintly disturbing until I realised it was from the soap!
> 
> Now I use minimal colours to avoid it happening again. Or is it a different kind of colouring you all use when doing these wonderful strongly coloured swirls?



I don't know yet, KeelSoaper!  We will both discover how the colors behave after the soap has it's four week curing.

The micas that I use are from Nuture Soap and so far I have not had any bleeding from the colors.  But this is the first time that I have used their Neon line ... so I really can't say until it is far enough along to take to the sink.

I have had bleeding from some of the natural colorants - cocoa powder and turmeric.  But that was when I dusted the top with a line or accent.


----------



## WyvernWench

divinegoddessoaps17 said:


> Made this soap yesterday and cut it this morning.  First time I've used such bold colors.  I'm pretty pleased with it.  I used mica colors and Deadly Weapon FO from Natures Garden.



OH!  Geez-zoo-flip!!! That is gorgeous!!!!  What a smile that one is.


----------



## divinegoddessoaps17

WyvernWench said:


> OH!  Geez-zoo-flip!!! That is gorgeous!!!!  What a smile that one is.



I didn't want to "toot" my horn - but I went nutz this morning when I cut it!  wow, wow wow.


----------



## WyvernWench

divinegoddessoaps17 said:


> I didn't want to "toot" my horn - but I went nutz this morning when I cut it!  wow, wow wow.



Oh, Please TOOOOOOT!  If that was my soap I would be doing a little war dance across the kitchen floor, signing "I Did That!"


----------



## divinegoddessoaps17

WyvernWench said:


> Oh, Please TOOOOOOT!  If that was my soap I would be doing a little war dance across the kitchen floor, signing "I Did That!"



Had to cut it BEFORE I had my morning coffee!! I'm thrilled!  Hubby looked at me funny - but that's ok.


----------



## Soapstars

Zany_in_CO said:


> Hiya Soapstars!
> 
> Just click on the "Quote" button in the lower right corner of the post box. Once the quote appears, you can edit it to show only the thing you're responding to.



Many thanks!


----------



## Soapstars

divinegoddessoaps17 said:


> Made this soap yesterday and cut it this morning.  First time I've used such bold colors.  I'm pretty pleased with it.  I used mica colors and Deadly Weapon FO from Natures Garden.



Hahahaha! Deadly Weapon from Natures Garden. Love it!


----------



## Soapstars

divinegoddessoaps17 said:


> I didn't want to "toot" my horn - but I went nutz this morning when I cut it!  wow, wow wow.



I have been waiting 4 days now to cut my Summer Meadow (patchouli and grass) soap. It taunts me! I'm still waiting but got it out of the silicone loaf mould to find it is still rather soft. I have a sneaky feeling it might just be my best swirl yet but wont know for a day or two maybe...oh the tease!


----------



## Soapstars

divinegoddessoaps17 said:


> Had to cut it BEFORE I had my morning coffee!! I'm thrilled!  Hubby looked at me funny - but that's ok.




I know that look...


----------



## earlene

Yesterday I unmolded some soaps from the batch from the day before; unmolded more this morning & am waiting to unmold more.  33% lye concentration really slows down the unmolding process, especially with individual molds not CPOP'd.  I even used SL, but still they are not fully ready to come out.

Today I started another batch & hopefully won't forget the fragrance this time.  The colorants are in the oil waiting for me to get going.


----------



## divinegoddessoaps17

Soapstars said:


> I have been waiting 4 days now to cut my Summer Meadow (patchouli and grass) soap. It taunts me! I'm still waiting but got it out of the silicone loaf mould to find it is still rather soft. I have a sneaky feeling it might just be my best swirl yet but wont know for a day or two maybe...oh the tease!



So hard to wait - isn't it!


----------



## WyvernWench

Soapstars said:


> I have been waiting 4 days now to cut my Summer Meadow (patchouli and grass) soap. It taunts me! I'm still waiting but got it out of the silicone loaf mould to find it is still rather soft. I have a sneaky feeling it might just be my best swirl yet but wont know for a day or two maybe...oh the tease!



Have you tried one half hour in the freezer yet ?  That works sometimes to give it that final firmness needed to drop it out of the mold.


----------



## psfred

Made another curing rack (pics someday when I get organized) and will be doing another scent test batch when I decide what recipe to use (I want to try a couple).  May get really crazy and make three different recipes of soap and 12 scents....


----------



## WyvernWench

psfred said:


> Made another curing rack (pics someday when I get organized) and will be doing another scent test batch when I decide what recipe to use (I want to try a couple).  May get really crazy and make three different recipes of soap and 12 scents....



Can I please stand down wind from your kitchen when you do the 12 scent test ????


----------



## Soapprentice

I gave my family my soap samples and I am getting amazing reviews ( obviously there are advices on improvement which I am taking in for the betterment ) and totally loving it. I want to try it as a business an yr or 2 down the lane. *Fingers crossed*


----------



## Soapprentice

WyvernWench said:


> Have you tried one half hour in the freezer yet ?  That works sometimes to give it that final firmness needed to drop it out of the mold.



This works!


----------



## psfred

It's going to be interesting -- a couple Old Spice clones, some floral/base note test mixes, and a mish-mash of base scents to see what they are like in soap.  

It will be smelly, I think....


----------



## Soapstars

WyvernWench said:


> Have you tried one half hour in the freezer yet ?  That works sometimes to give it that final firmness needed to drop it out of the mold.



We have a tiny freezer section and it is full of stuff at the moment but I will try that when I can, thank you.


----------



## biarine

Supposed to be I already made my 100% coconut oil and my homemade coconut milk but my back it's killing me. I froze my milk maybe I will do it tomorrow.


----------



## SunRiseArts

biarine said:


> Supposed to be I already made my 100% coconut oil and my homemade coconut milk but my back it's killing me. I froze my milk maybe I will do it tomorrow.


 

Oh no!  Hope you feel better in no time!  
:getwell:


----------



## biarine

SunRiseArts said:


> Oh no!  Hope you feel better in no time!
> :getwell:




Thank you SunRiseArts, hope so, I got inflamed muscles.


----------



## biarine

My % coconut oil and homemade coconut milk soap just pour and the update will be tomorrow. I colour it with old rose and scented with bouquet flower fragrance oil from soap kitchen.


----------



## Soapstars

biarine said:


> Supposed to be I already made my 100% coconut oil and my homemade coconut milk but my back it's killing me. I froze my milk maybe I will do it tomorrow.



Get better soon x


----------



## Soapstars

biarine said:


> My % coconut oil and homemade coconut milk soap just pour and the update will be tomorrow. I colour it with old rose and scented with bouquet flower fragrance oil from soap kitchen.View attachment 25688



Bet that smells great, love coconut oil soapy bubbles too.


----------



## keelsoaper

earlene said:


> I think the red oxide I have is pretty strong as well.  Mine is from BB called Brick Red Oxide and makes a very dark red.  But as you mention, the darker the soap, the darker the bubbles/lather.  So far I have not used a mica that discolors like that, but that's not saying it doesn't happen.



I will not know if the black color will show up in the shower bubbles until I use it in a few weeks, but I will let you know. Sorry for my lack of knowledge but generally are micas best to use with dark colors? When are oxides used or are they basically similar?


----------



## biarine

Soapstars said:


> Get better soon x




Thank you, still painful. I like coconut oil soap too.


----------



## biarine

My drop pattern is pathetic but it's smell good. The thing I notice is a bit greasy mostly the top. Might be because of full coconut milk.

My recipe:
540g coconut oil
60 g castor oil

210g homemade coconut milk 
95.7 g sodium hydroxide 
10g fragrance 
12% superfat


----------



## Kittish

I put together my orders to be placed when I get paid, here in about two weeks. So hard to narrow down what all I want to get to what I can afford to get this time around... My EO list alone runs to about two grand. And browsing Nurture's micas caused me to rework my list a bit, they have so many wonderful colors!

ETA: I'll be getting vanillin powder this time around, to try out in CP soap. I figure it'll work about like most vanilla FOs, after all a lot of them are based around vanillin. It'll just be a very single note scent. I'm also expecting it to discolor, like pretty much every vanilla sort of fragrance does to one degree or another.

I'm debating on getting some orange wax. According to info I can find about it, it's very similar to lanolin in composition, chemical make up, and skin use properties. Can't find any sort of definitive sap value for it though, so I'm thinking what I'll try is set my recipe between 0 and -5% SF, and add 5-10% by weight of oils of orange wax (based on what I set the SF to). That will result in an unknown actual superfat, but it will be between 1-5% so not excessive.


----------



## SunRiseArts

Kittish said:


> I put together my orders to be placed when I get paid, here in about two weeks. So hard to narrow down what all I want to get to what I can afford to get this time around... My EO list alone runs to about two grand. And browsing Nurture's micas caused me to rework my list a bit, they have so many wonderful colors!


 TWO GRAND!!!!!!  You are so lucky.  

I probably could live a month out of that!


----------



## SunRiseArts

biarine said:


> Thank you SunRiseArts, hope so, I got inflamed muscles.


 

do you have calendula flowers that you use for the soaps?

It is said (don't know if it is true)  that it helps with inflammation. Maybe you can make a salve with it or something.  My mother in law suffers from that, is horrible.


----------



## SunRiseArts

I cleaned my Halloween soap. It looks so pretty, but is taking forever to harden ... I used safflower instead of OO. Could that be it?


----------



## Kittish

SunRiseArts said:


> TWO GRAND!!!!!!  You are so lucky.
> 
> I probably could live a month out of that!



Heh, that's the list of EOs I *want*, not what I'll be ordering in the next couple of weeks. I had to pick and choose quite carefully from that list to not go over this month's budget. 

I've lucked into a job that gives me a few hundred dollars of disposable income every month. I'm an editor, for a reasonably successful independent author. He's generous, too. I get 10% of his royalties as my commission. And prolific. He's almost two full books ahead of me at this point, so I'm not going to run out of work anytime soon.


----------



## biarine

SunRiseArts said:


> do you have calendula flowers that you use for the soaps?
> 
> It is said (don't know if it is true)  that it helps with inflammation. Maybe you can make a salve with it or something.  My mother in law suffers from that, is horrible.




I use arnica oil and my husband massage my back. According to doctor in my blood test my muscles has  inflammation. Thank you


----------



## Millie

Kittish said:


> I'm debating on getting some orange wax. According to info I can find about it, it's very similar to lanolin in composition, chemical make up, and skin use properties. Can't find any sort of definitive sap value for it though...



From what I could find it has a sap value similar to lanolin, so that's how I enter it in soap calc. (OW sap 70-110, Lan sap 90-110). I'm liking it so far. My mom loves the feel of orange wax in soaps, and she's not one for compliments! I don't think anyone else noticed a difference though


----------



## Kittish

Millie said:


> From what I could find it has a sap value similar to lanolin, so that's how I enter it in soap calc. (OW sap 70-110, Lan sap 90-110). I'm liking it so far. My mom loves the feel of orange wax in soaps, and she's not one for compliments! I don't think anyone else noticed a difference though



Thanks Millie, I'll try that. I don't know how it didn't occur to me, especially after reading multiple times about how similar the two are in composition.


----------



## SunRiseArts

Kittish said:


> Heh, that's the list of EOs I *want*, not what I'll be ordering in the next couple of weeks. I had to pick and choose quite carefully from that list to not go over this month's budget.
> 
> I've lucked into a job that gives me a few hundred dollars of disposable income every month. I'm an editor, for a reasonably successful independent author. He's generous, too. I get 10% of his royalties as my commission. And prolific. He's almost two full books ahead of me at this point, so I'm not going to run out of work anytime soon.


 

lol sorry about that. I tend to scan and read the paragraph way to fast. I need to stop doing that.

I love NG fos. Wish I could add them all to my cart!
By the way candle science has 1 oz samples right now for a buck!


----------



## Dahila

Shower steamers, packed 40 bath bombs, and got ready for syndet shampoo bars for tomorrow


----------



## Kittish

SunRiseArts said:


> lol sorry about that. I tend to scan and read the paragraph way to fast. I need to stop doing that.
> 
> I love NG fos. Wish I could add them all to my cart!
> By the way candle science has 1 oz samples right now for a buck!



Wish I could use FOs, they're a darn sight less expensive than EOs. But I'm allergic to artificial fragrances. :cry:


----------



## Millie

SunRiseArts said:


> By the way candle science has 1 oz samples right now for a buck!


Quick! Add MacIntosh Apple to your cart! It's dead on in cp soap. Love it!


----------



## Soapstars

Today I packaged my first lot of soaps for a small craft sale. It took hours! My husband has made a lovely heart shape stand to put a few pieces on as an eyecatcher and I am really pleased with it. He is retired now but I think he is catching the soapcraft passion! He is going to make more of these  units to sell at craft stands.


----------



## SunRiseArts

Millie said:


> Quick! Add MacIntosh Apple to your cart! It's dead on in cp soap. Love it!


 

I did , I did!  Actually I added like 15 :mrgreen:,  My son had a promotion at work, and he said it would be his gift to me!

I avoided a couple of floral that reviews say would rice, though.

gorgeous Soapstars!


----------



## psfred

Going to go out into the garage in a minute and make the partitions for another couple boxes for fragrance oils (one and two ounce bottle size) and re-make my small bar mold -- the initial one warped badly, will need to use thicker plywood for the base I think.  Might get really sparky and make another mold for 3.5 x 2.75 inch soap bars, too.


----------



## Kittish

psfred said:


> Going to go out into the garage in a minute and make the partitions for another couple boxes for fragrance oils (one and two ounce bottle size) and re-make my small bar mold -- the initial one warped badly, will need to use thicker plywood for the base I think.  Might get really sparky and make another mold for 3.5 x 2.75 inch soap bars, too.



I should really do something like that. Over the next few months I'll wind up with 40 or 50 bottles of this and that, in various sizes from 1/4 oz to 4 oz. I also need to build a wood box for a silicone loaf mold I bought.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

psfred said:


> ...small bar mold -- the initial one warped badly, will need to use thicker plywood for the base I think.  Might get really sparky and make another mold for 3.5 x 2.75 inch soap bars, too.


Hi Peter, 

My wood molds are made out of 3/4" White Birch plywood and I've had them for ages. We get 2 molds out of a half sheet of plywood. Makes 16 bars 3.5" x 2.75". I think I have the layout on a PDF. PM me if you want a copy.


----------



## earlene

I was really tempted to buy a t-shirt that had a picture of an ash hopper on the front of it.  But they only had 2 sizes in stock- small and 3XL, neither of which would I be able to wear comfortably.  If they get my size in stock in time, I'll try and buy one to wear to SoapCon2017.


----------



## psfred

Zany:

The only real mistake (other than less than stellar measuring) was using 1/4" ply for the base.  Warped all over, so I'll re-make with 1/2" or 3/4".  Probably would have been fine if I wasn't doing CPOP....

Really just for testing fragrances, I prefer loaf molds for decent sized batches, easier all round.  I made a 2 x 3 x 5.25" mold for Mom's soaps, she likes smaller bars, and at 93 I'll fix her whatever she wants.

Thanks for the offer though!


----------



## divinegoddessoaps17

Well... I have been busy!  2 batches this week.  I will  attach pictures.  Made purple roses with whipped soap frosting for the lavender soap.  The other soap is more masculine. Called "Night Magic" - scented with tobacco, bay leaves and rum fragrance oil.  I used slate blue, gold, copper and black.  Hope the color become more vivid with drying. 

ALso started my own website this week.  https://www.divinegoddessoaps.com  I'm very proud of it!!  It's still a work in progress.


----------



## 0115d8cf

Managed to elbow over a 2oz container of custom blended pumpkin spice fo/eo I was going to use in a batch last night. At least the kitchen smells good. :/


----------



## Cellador

0115d8cf said:


> Managed to elbow over a 2oz container of custom blended pumpkin spice fo/eo I was going to use in a batch last night. At least the kitchen smells good. :/



This is sooo something I'd do. I have at least one "catastrophe" everytime I soap.


----------



## NsMar42111

Washed 2 crockpots, 12 molds, and all the utensils. And am seriously considering doing another couple batches because those items are waiting....:twisted:


----------



## Kittish

Got two batches of soap in progress at the moment, both 500g batches. One is intended to be soap dough, so is unscented and uncolored for now. The other is going into the new small slab mold I found on ebay. It's 6 inches square on the inside and close to two inches deep. Depending on how thick I pour I should either get 4 square bars or six chunky bars. Planning on red/orange/yellow swirls for that one, coloring with iron oxides. I don't really have much in the way of spicy EOs to use in it, though, to match the fall colors, so went with orange, patchouli and a touch of lemongrass.


Next day-ish (I have a weird schedule)- Soap dough seems to have about the texture of sugar cookie dough, the kind you can roll out and cut. I lined the mold I poured it into with a freezer bag, and after it sat just long enough to firm up a bit in the mold I closed the bag up, and am going to let it sit (mostly) undisturbed for at least another full day. Lifting out the bag and poking at it from time to time... that doesn't count as disturbing it, right? As long as I don't open the bag?

The red, orange and yellow soap is looking good. I spritzed it with alcohol and covered the top of the mold with plastic wrap and have left that alone. So far, there doesn't seem to be ash forming. Unless I see it starting to ash, I'm going to leave it alone, too, for another day. This recipe stays soft enough to cut easily for two or three days out of the mold, so I don't have to be in any hurry. 

And I finally got my raw meat soap grated up and in the crock pot to rebatch again. I added most of my orange peel batch, too (in an effort to offset adding WAY too much iron oxide in the first rebatch) so there's between three and four pounds of soap there. I also added 3/4 teaspoon of activated charcoal to hopefully make it look less like raw meat when I'm done with it. I used my food processor to grate the soap up, with the smallest shred blade. Worked fairly well. Took about as long to set up, use, and clean the food processor as it would have to grate the soap by hand I think, but there was considerably less effort in using the processor.
Further update regarding the rebatch- the raw meat is now cooked meat! Huzzah! Um. Or something. I smooshed the grated soap into balls, between 2" and 3" in diameter. Didn't really want to mess with trying to get it into a mold and cut, especially since it wasn't really getting very melty. It seems to have stuck together fairly well, I'll check and see how much structural integrity my giant soap meatballs have in a few days. 

I spent half an hour updating my soap binder, adding pics of each batch and making sure all of my notes were fully up to date.


----------



## bountifulsoaps

divinegoddessoaps17 said:


> Well... I have been busy!  2 batches this week.  I will  attach pictures.  Made purple roses with whipped soap frosting for the lavender soap.  The other soap is more masculine. Called "Night Magic" - scented with tobacco, bay leaves and rum fragrance oil.  I used slate blue, gold, copper and black.  Hope the color become more vivid with drying.
> 
> ALso started my own website this week.  https://www.divinegoddessoaps.com  I'm very proud of it!!  It's still a work in progress.



Love your website but most of all I can't your soap ability.  Those soap pictures are wonderful.


----------



## psfred

Made a batch of my lard recipe with 5% red palm oil and BB Spiced Mahogany.  Lovely light lemon yellow and smells pretty good, although I sorta burned out my smeller making it (hot process).  Should be quite nice in a few weeks.

Also manage to collect 150 gr of tallow from making dinner, so I'll be able to keep up a supply of tallow for making soap too!


----------



## 0115d8cf

First time with a tall n' skinny mold and it bowed something fierce. People definitely weren't exaggerating about that happening. Oh well!


----------



## earlene

Glad you posted that, *0115d8cf*.  I haven't done a T&S yet, but plan to use a shoe box as my first T&S mold.  I'll have to remember to prop the outer edges really well to prevent bowing.  In fact, I was just thinking today, 'what's my next soap going to be?'  Now that I finally finished up the Gemstone challenge soap.  I think T&S is the next step.


----------



## penelopejane

0115d8cf said:


> First time with a tall n' skinny mold and it bowed something fierce. People definitely weren't exaggerating about that happening. Oh well!



It is so annoying. 
You might be able to make a timber surround mold to support it. 
If that is too difficult sometimes not filling it right to the top might make it bow less.


----------



## NsMar42111

Made room on the curing racks for the soap I made a couple days ago...I can see my counters again!

Now, do I want to shrink wrap or redesign labels.......hrm


----------



## divinegoddessoaps17

*Pina Colada Cupcakes*

This is what I made yesterday.  Pina Colada cupcakes - 2 different sizes.


----------



## divinegoddessoaps17

0115d8cf said:


> First time with a tall n' skinny mold and it bowed something fierce. People definitely weren't exaggerating about that happening. Oh well!



I used duct tape all around the outsisde of the soap mold.  Haven't used it yet - suppose to help it not bow.


----------



## toxikon

0115d8cf said:


> First time with a tall n' skinny mold and it bowed something fierce. People definitely weren't exaggerating about that happening. Oh well!



I bought the T&S molds from Brambleberry expecting them to bow (from the reviews). I had my friend make a support box and it works perfectly.


----------



## chela1261

I finally started making soap again after months of lacking motivation and ideas. Today I'll cut the soap I made yesterday


----------



## earlene

For the past couple of days, I've been using a soap I made this past March with Mad Oils Dragon's Blood FO.  It still smells great, although not as strong as when new, and leaves some fragrance on my skin after washing my hands.  I also used it the shower yesterday, but did not notice any lingering scent when done showering.  Perhaps I don't rinse my hands as well as when I shower.

Anyway, I was not expecting brown suds/lather, but I sure do have it.  In the sink, it's pretty easy to rinse off, but in the shower it just looks weird.

Here is what the soap looked like new, but it has discolored some as expected.  But still, I did not think it was dark enough to create brown suds.


----------



## artemis

earlene said:


> Anyway, I was not expecting brown suds/lather, but I sure do have it.  In the sink, it's pretty easy to rinse off, but in the shower it just looks weird.



My weirdly discolored "Lemon Twist" (nurture) produces brownish bubbles. That was a surprise I wasn't happy with. It also sweats brown as it sits in the soap dish. It's like it's crying sad, brown tears. Hubby says he doesn't mind, so I just give it to him.


----------



## SunRiseArts

divines goddess you are on a roll!

earlene. Your soaps are so pretty.

I made a couple of green tea with rosemary MP bars today.


----------



## Kittish

Trimmed my red/yellow/orange soaps today. The surface is really crumbly and dry on top, with a network of fine cracks. Kind of waxy, and not at all zappy (I tested several spots on each bar as well as the crumbs from trimming). The crumbly surface is a millimeter or two deep, on top and around the original sides. It's maybe just a shade or so paler than the inside of the soap, not a big color difference. Hasn't appeared (yet) on the inside cut surfaces or on the bottom. My first guess is that it's at least in part because of the steep water discount I used. Someone else here made soap recently with a very high lye concentration, and had a similar crumbly texture. My tentative conclusion is that low water makes crumbly soap. I'll shift to using a lower lye concentration and see if it keeps happening.


----------



## divinegoddessoaps17

*Oakmoss & Amber soap*

Made this yesterday.  I really love this fragrance!  Kind of unisex scent. I used a hanger swirl.  Colors are slate blue, yellow, turquoise and black.


----------



## toxikon

Kittish said:


> Someone else here made soap recently with a very high lye concentration, and had a similar crumbly texture. My tentative conclusion is that low water makes crumbly soap. I'll shift to using a lower lye concentration and see if it keeps happening.



What lye concentration did you use? My regular recipe is 35% lye concentration with no issue.


----------



## Kittish

toxikon said:


> What lye concentration did you use? My regular recipe is 35% lye concentration with no issue.



I used 40%, and the other person used 50%. I'm going to drop my lye concentration to 30% for at least one batch and see how that works out.


----------



## 0115d8cf

Y'all are totally right on needing support for a t&s! I don't have access to a garage or any woodcrafty friends, so I ended up making a duct tape girdle for it. Seems to be okay for now


----------



## Dahila

two batches of  4 colour mooncakes


----------



## SoapTrey

*Boo!*

Playing around with some Halloween colors

CO 36%
PO 24%
OO 35 %
Shea Butter 5%
Premix 50/50 (added additional to offfset the CA)
Distilled Water
Citric Acid
ROE
Lavandin/Lemongrass EO
Neon Orange/Yellow Pigment
Purple Vibrance Mica

This is the first soap I've made with CA and/or ROE


----------



## SunRiseArts

0115d8cf said:


> Y'all are totally right on needing support for a t&s! I don't have access to a garage or any woodcrafty friends, so I ended up making a duct tape girdle for it. Seems to be okay for now


 

I have a one pound mold I love, and made one with popsicle sticks!
I reinforced the hinges with duct tape. Maybe you can put it together with duct tape without the hinges. That is what McGyver would do!

Just lat the sticks side by side, and put one across as a picket fence with wood or hot glue.


----------



## earlene

What a great idea, *SunRiseArts*!  I've used cardboard on either side of some thinner silicone molds and it's an iffy proposition when I do that; sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't make much difference.

I think I'll try your wooden sticks method.  I'll look for some tongue depressors because they are wider than pop-sickle sticks.  So how did you attach the hinges?  Do they have those tiny little nails?  Or do they have screws?  

How does the duct tape hold up with CPOP?  I once used duct tape on a muffler of an old car I had, and it held for quite a long time, but eventually the adhesive gave way (due to the heat, I expect.)  So I've never given much thought to using duct tape in areas that would be exposed to a lot of heat since then.


----------



## Soapstars

divinegoddessoaps17 said:


> Well... I have been busy!  2 batches this week.  I will  attach pictures.  Made purple roses with whipped soap frosting for the lavender soap.



Your soaps and your website look great divine. Wish I was having as much success in producing beautiful soaps! I seem to struggle with ricing and seizing issues that regularly need the crockpot to the rescue...


----------



## Zany_in_CO

earlene said:


> What a great idea, *SunRiseArts*!


^^^^^ Ditto.


earlene said:


> I'll look for some tongue depressors because they are wider than pop-sickle sticks.


I found them at Hobby Lobby.


earlene said:


> How does the duct tape hold up with CPOP?


I love duct tape! They have so many pretty designs these days. I found some at Dollar Tree.


----------



## divinegoddessoaps17

Soapstars said:


> Your soaps and your website look great divine. Wish I was having as much success in producing beautiful soaps! I seem to struggle with ricing and seizing issues that regularly need the crockpot to the rescue...



Thank you - trial and error I guess. When I mix the lye and oil, I always use a whisk first.  Then maybe 5-6 pulse on the immersion blender.  I'm very careful about which scents I get - I always read the reviews about ricing and seizing.  If the oils do that - I find another scent. Except for dragon's blood - always seizes - but I love the scent soooooo much - that I adjust!


----------



## divinegoddessoaps17

*Sweet pea!*

I love the way this turned out!  The fragrance is very subtle - hope it survives the cure!  White soap, with bubblegum pink, wow orange and yellow.


----------



## earlene

Zany_in_CO said:


> ^^^^^ Ditto.
> 
> I found them at Hobby Lobby.
> 
> I love duct tape! They have so many pretty designs these days. I found some at Dollar Tree.



I don't shop at Hobby Lobby.  They are never open whenever I've tried to shop there, so I don't waste my time on them anymore.  I can order some from Amazon or just go to WalMart.  There's even a Walgreen's in my small town, and I know they sell them, too.  Or maybe I'll go to the dentist.  

Yes, I have seen all those fancy duct tape designs, too.  But I don't believe the ones at Dollar General would fit the bill for what I generally use Duct Tape for.  Even the old standard silver colored stuff has failed me in some applications, so I tend to go for the sturdiest ones I can find available.

Interesting reading about Duct Tape:  https://kitup.military.com/2006/11/they_call_it_10.html


----------



## PrairieLights

Well it wasn't today, but last weekend... My husband made his FIRST SOAP!!! Now he wants to quit his job and make soap full time. :think:

:shark:I've created a monster!!! (I might make it even worse by giving him my log in info here so he can read the wealth of info you all share so generously.)
Attaching a pic of his soap. I cannot find the sunset photo he used as inspiration.
-LisaB


----------



## SunRiseArts

earlene said:


> What a great idea, *SunRiseArts*! I've used cardboard on either side of some thinner silicone molds and it's an iffy proposition when I do that; sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't make much difference.
> 
> I think I'll try your wooden sticks method. I'll look for some tongue depressors because they are wider than pop-sickle sticks. So how did you attach the hinges? Do they have those tiny little nails? Or do they have screws?
> 
> How does the duct tape hold up with CPOP? I once used duct tape on a muffler of an old car I had, and it held for quite a long time, but eventually the adhesive gave way (due to the heat, I expect.) So I've never given much thought to using duct tape in areas that would be exposed to a lot of heat since then.


 
Thanks!  I cut them with chicken type scissors, and those sticks are the 1 inch wide, got them at the dollar store!

I actually glued the hinges.  They do bring screws, but I was afraid they could hurt the mold.  I got them 4 for a dollar at hobby lobby in the wood section.  But honestly, I do not think they are necessary.  I think putting duct tape to hold them together is better because when you get the mold out is easier. And you could flat it for storage.


----------



## SunRiseArts

PrairieLights said:


> Well it wasn't today, but last weekend... My husband made his FIRST SOAP!!! Now he wants to quit his job and make soap full time. :think:
> 
> :shark:I've created a monster!!! (I might make it even worse by giving him my log in info here so he can read the wealth of info you all share so generously.)
> Attaching a pic of his soap. I cannot find the sunset photo he used as inspiration.
> -LisaB


 
gorgeous, but don't let him quit his job!


----------



## PrairieLights

SunRiseArts said:


> gorgeous, but don't let him quit his job!


No way! Once he said that, I gave him a rundown of how soaping will NOT replace his income. fingerwaggingfingerwagging

(But sadly, due to his recent quad bypass, it is likely I will be taking over the 'bringing home the bacon' bit soon. At least he will have a hobby that we can share.)


----------



## earlene

My goodness, Mr. *PrairieLights* surely did make a gorgeous soap on the first try!  But if he's going to become a soapmaker, I think he needs his own login!


----------



## zolveria

*Constant Soaper*

I begining to think that i cant keep up with the soap demands..

So far Im making batches everyday.. 

Recently I added.. Sea Kelp and Aloe soap.. which is moving fast.. The soap feel like silk.. I must say that When i use it I want to keep soaping my skin with it.

It is 100 coconut.


----------



## SunRiseArts

zolveria said:


> I begining to think that i cant keep up with the soap demands..
> 
> So far Im making batches everyday..
> 
> Recently I added.. Sea Kelp and Aloe soap.. which is moving fast.. The soap feel like silk.. I must say that When i use it I want to keep soaping my skin with it.
> 
> It is 100 coconut.


 
That is great!  Where do you sell your soap?


----------



## Kittish

I got to order stuff tonight! And I had a bigger budget than I thought I did... I ordered a ton of micas from Nurture, and vanillin and orange peel wax to try out in soaps (I'm planning to use the wax on my new dining room set, too) and quite a lot of essential oils and absolutes (though only a few of those are for soap, most are for perfumes) and an impulse cutter and a roll of shrink wrap film (gonna leave openings on the sides for the soap to breathe). The essentials should all fit into the train case I got for them (and that I already have most of my bottles in). *rubs hands together gleefully*


----------



## MarlaKC

SunRiseArts said:


> Well, I am a HUGE trekkie, and in honor of the Star Trek anniversary in September,  I made some star trek soap.



Ooooooooo!  How did you make those imbeds?

Sorry if you've already answered.  Could not hold my excitement.


----------



## earlene

I am trying to decide if I want to choose a single soap recipe and master batch some oils for 3 or 4 batches.  I've not master batched oils before so I'm just not sure if I want to do it or not.  I'm off for another roadtrip next week, so I'm giving some thought to soapy travel again.  Then when we get back I will have SoapCon to attend & I very well may want to make soap on that little trip, too.  I wonder what the challenge is going to be for September.  That would help determine what supplies I may want to bring along.  But of course, I need to leave room in the car for my husband's luggage as well.  No decisions yet, just thinking about it for now.  But I if I'm going to do it, I need to decide soon.

ETA:   I also washed my hands with one of my May 2017 Challenge soaps, then remembered it's a Castile and won't be sufficiently cured for several more months.  So back to the curing room it goes.


----------



## graylady

I made my first ever shaving soaps. The white one is Songwind's recipe, the yellowish one is from http://bubblelovesoap.weebly.com/blog


----------



## psfred

Those should both be very nice shaving soaps!   I like to add my superfat after the cook, usually cocoa butter and shea butter, occasionally lanolin for a friend of mine.


----------



## Kittish

I got my curing shelves lined with plastic mesh, and was able to condense my soaps a bit. I have three shelves empty! Not for long... I'm also going to be doubling my shelf space soon. I ordered another set of the racks I'm using, and will (I think) install them on the back of the door. Should be enough room for the two sets of shelves to not tangle.


----------



## annalee2003

I bought a 50lb box of lard for $10 yesterday. So today I scooped it all out into individual ziplock bags and put some in the freezer and some in the fridge.


----------



## SunRiseArts

annalee that is a lot of lard!

I made Melt and pour soapy cupcakes! Bit I really need to work on my baking skills!


----------



## Kristianna

I made some natural un-colored soap with a EO blend of peppermint, tea tree, eucalyptus and lavender.  The whole room smells wonderful.


----------



## earlene

Last night I made some whipped rebatch soap, inspired by annalee2003.  I did not get fancy like annalee, though.  I just wanted to see how it would work, so the soap is plain old beige in color (because I used lightly colored and non-colored soap scraps).  I'll cut it later today and see how it turned out.

ETA:  Cut a couple bars.  Smooth!  Even did some stamp testing on one bar.  This is a really smooth looking way to rebatch.  The only problem I can foresee is that it will take even longer to dry; dare I say cure?  The bulk of the soap I used was made over 6 months ago, although a tiny portion of the scraps were from newer soap, so I suppose curing time is still a valid issue.  But in order to be able to whip this soap, it seems more liquid is needed than I normally use in a rebatch.   Last time I used this much liquid, the soap got so deformed during the drying/curing time than I was not pleased.  Guess I'll wait and see.

Once I finish cutting and trimming and maybe even stamping, I'll get some photos just for the record.


----------



## penelopejane

SunRiseArts said:


> annalee that is a lot of lard!
> 
> I made Melt and pour soapy cupcakes! Bit I really need to work on my baking skills!



Well, the colours are pretty! 
It sure is tricky. I think maybe practicing with icing is a possible cheap alternative but then, once you've mastered the art of piping (is this possible for everyday people?) you have to master the art of consistently getting the perfect trace for soap piping.  Sigh!  :mrgreen:


----------



## JayDSoaper

We have been experimenting a little.  We just finished a batch of that looks great for upcoming holiday.  Half the soap is citrus orange, the other half is a coffee espresso with coffee grounds as an exfoliate.  The combination of the Orange essential oil and Espresso Essential Oil is surprising good.  

We are going to continue experimenting a little with a chai tea soap with ground cloves.  I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## annalee2003

earlene said:


> Last night I made some whipped rebatch soap, inspired by annalee2003.  I did not get fancy like annalee, though.  I just wanted to see how it would work, so the soap is plain old beige in color (because I used lightly colored and non-colored soap scraps).  I'll cut it later today and see how it turned out.
> 
> ETA:  Cut a couple bars.  Smooth!  Even did some stamp testing on one bar.  This is a really smooth looking way to rebatch.  The only problem I can foresee is that it will take even longer to dry; dare I say cure?  The bulk of the soap I used was made over 6 months ago, although a tiny portion of the scraps were from newer soap, so I suppose curing time is still a valid issue.  But in order to be able to whip this soap, it seems more liquid is needed than I normally use in a rebatch.   Last time I used this much liquid, the soap got so deformed during the drying/curing time than I was not pleased.  Guess I'll wait and see.
> 
> Once I finish cutting and trimming and maybe even stamping, I'll get some photos just for the record.




Aw, I'm happy that I inspired you!

Yeah mine was kinda soft and spongey when I cut it (I probably could have waited a bit longer to unmold it, heh). I was really surprised at how easy it was to melt everything down though! Definitely going to use that method to rebatch soaps in the future!


----------



## SunRiseArts

You mean the whipped rebatch earlene?  And pictures, please?


----------



## dalewaite48

*Possibly A New Store To Supply*

I received a phone call today from a store owner in a town about 30 miles away.  It is called Downtown Antiques & Home Furnishings.  They just opened up about 3 months ago and are looking for a soap & Candle vendor.  I have an interview with him tomorrow morning at 9:30.  If everything goes well this could be my 3rd store to supply product with.  
On another note I took a rare day off from making soap and canned 14 jars of Peach Salsa.  All homemade vegetables out of our garden, except I had to purchase the peaches.


----------



## SunRiseArts

penelopejane said:


> Well, the colours are pretty!
> It sure is tricky. I think maybe practicing with icing is a possible cheap alternative but then, once you've mastered the art of piping (is this possible for everyday people?) you have to master the art of consistently getting the perfect trace for soap piping. Sigh! :mrgreen:


 

Thanks!  No tracing involve in those as they are melt and pour! 

But is harder to pipe that soap batter.


----------



## SunRiseArts

MarlaKC said:


> Ooooooooo! How did you make those imbeds?
> 
> Sorry if you've already answered. Could not hold my excitement.


 

My apologies, did not see your comment before .... Is an silicone ice cube mold. Got mine on eBay.

I have star trek ice cube molds, scrapbooking stamps, t-shirts, figurines, cards, key chains ..... oh boy. And I like to sew at times, and I made my own embroidered star trek delta signs too! :mrgreen:

And I always have my morning coffee in a star trek mug ......


----------



## graylady

PenelopeJane, At least you can eat icing.


----------



## earlene

Well, my T&S shoe box mold wasn't skinny enough.  I was pretty sure it wasn't going to be, but then I thought, 'maybe I can cut the soap in half to get it to be skinny enough'  but then it's too skinny.  And if I cut it in half in the other direction, it would just defeat the purpose. 

So I am again on the lookout for a substitute T&S mold (shoe box or something similar) to test out.  But so far I haven't really found any design that jumps out at me to use with a T&S mold, so am not in that great a hurry.  I'll just have to keep an eye out when shopping in future.  Or re-visit my cardboard boxes upstairs.  I think I have one around here that caught my eye as a possibility.  

But the tall shoe box mold worked out pretty well for a crockpot full of rebatch.  With the size of my crockpot I can fill this mold completely and not have to use two, so I may keep it around for a while for that purpose.


----------



## Soapstars

I made two batches of 100% coconut oil soap with only 5% superfat by mistake! Operation rescue....crockpot!

Its all back in the pot now earlene, thanks for advice.


----------



## sugar_soap

Unmolded a soap i made yesterday...and posted here after about an eon


----------



## earlene

sugar_soap said:


> Unmolded a soap i made yesterday...and posted here after about an eon



Very pretty! Nice job, *sugar-soap*.


----------



## Soapstars

sugar_soap said:


> Unmolded a soap i made yesterday...and posted here after about an eon



Great looking soap, will the shower water turn grey/black though? I made one with a bit too much red oxide I think and the water turned almost red!


----------



## sugar_soap

Thanks, verybpleased with it myself  Tried a little - water did turn greyish. Then again it cleaned off the charcoal/oily mess i couldn't get off my hands.


----------



## earlene

Tested more soap made last December.  OMG, the amount of lather is totally over-the-top incredible, far more lather than I would ever want unless I was shaving.  And slightly greenish.  Scratchy, too.  I used walnut hulls for brown, which did produce a nice brown, but I won't be using this in the shower. I will have to take photos of this lather; it's very creamy, but just too too much of it and tinged with green.  I am as yet not in love with this soap; a bit too drying as well as the skin on my hands and forearms are now itching!  If the itching doesn't stop soon, I may not be getting any photos of this lather after all.

I was going for a slow-to-trace recipe and it was that for sure, but also too much CO & palm in the formula.  But I also used some dandelion-infused olive oil in the formula as well.  Next time I try that, I won't add walnut hulls, though, and not all that CO & palm.  I was trying out the Spectrum Brand palm shortening because I wanted to see how it was to work with and it is impossible to find where I live.  Too many variables in this soap to come to any conclusions about any given ingredient except the walnut hulls are too scratchy.

ETA photos:

Too much green-tinged lather:






What it looks like when not covered in lather:


----------



## Kittish

earlene said:


> Well, my T&S shoe box mold wasn't skinny enough.  I was pretty sure it wasn't going to be, but then I thought, 'maybe I can cut the soap in half to get it to be skinny enough'  but then it's too skinny.  And if I cut it in half in the other direction, it would just defeat the purpose.
> 
> So I am again on the lookout for a substitute T&S mold (shoe box or something similar) to test out.  But so far I haven't really found any design that jumps out at me to use with a T&S mold, so am not in that great a hurry.  I'll just have to keep an eye out when shopping in future.  Or re-visit my cardboard boxes upstairs.  I think I have one around here that caught my eye as a possibility.
> 
> But the tall shoe box mold worked out pretty well for a crockpot full of rebatch.  With the size of my crockpot I can fill this mold completely and not have to use two, so I may keep it around for a while for that purpose.



Make your own mold exactly the size you want. Pick out a sturdy cardboard box, and start cutting! Duct tape the whole thing together.


----------



## SoapAddict415

Kittish said:


> Got two batches of soap in progress at the moment, both 500g batches. One is intended to be soap dough, so is unscented and uncolored for now. The other is going into the new small slab mold I found on ebay. It's 6 inches square on the inside and close to two inches deep. Depending on how thick I pour I should either get 4 square bars or six chunky bars. Planning on red/orange/yellow swirls for that one, coloring with iron oxides. I don't really have much in the way of spicy EOs to use in it, though, to match the fall colors, so went with orange, patchouli and a touch of lemongrass.
> 
> 
> Next day-ish (I have a weird schedule)- Soap dough seems to have about the texture of sugar cookie dough, the kind you can roll out and cut. I lined the mold I poured it into with a freezer bag, and after it sat just long enough to firm up a bit in the mold I closed the bag up, and am going to let it sit (mostly) undisturbed for at least another full day. Lifting out the bag and poking at it from time to time... that doesn't count as disturbing it, right? As long as I don't open the bag?
> 
> The red, orange and yellow soap is looking good. I spritzed it with alcohol and covered the top of the mold with plastic wrap and have left that alone. So far, there doesn't seem to be ash forming. Unless I see it starting to ash, I'm going to leave it alone, too, for another day. This recipe stays soft enough to cut easily for two or three days out of the mold, so I don't have to be in any hurry.
> 
> And I finally got my raw meat soap grated up and in the crock pot to rebatch again. I added most of my orange peel batch, too (in an effort to offset adding WAY too much iron oxide in the first rebatch) so there's between three and four pounds of soap there. I also added 3/4 teaspoon of activated charcoal to hopefully make it look less like raw meat when I'm done with it. I used my food processor to grate the soap up, with the smallest shred blade. Worked fairly well. Took about as long to set up, use, and clean the food processor as it would have to grate the soap by hand I think, but there was considerably less effort in using the processor.
> Further update regarding the rebatch- the raw meat is now cooked meat! Huzzah! Um. Or something. I smooshed the grated soap into balls, between 2" and 3" in diameter. Didn't really want to mess with trying to get it into a mold and cut, especially since it wasn't really getting very melty. It seems to have stuck together fairly well, I'll check and see how much structural integrity my giant soap meatballs have in a few days.
> 
> I spent half an hour updating my soap binder, adding pics of each batch and making sure all of my notes were fully up to date.


Pictures! Pictures! I wanna see how your soap meatballs turned out !


----------



## SoapAddict415

Kittish said:


> Got two batches of soap in progress at the moment, both 500g batches. One is intended to be soap dough, so is unscented and uncolored for now. The other is going into the new small slab mold I found on ebay. It's 6 inches square on the inside and close to two inches deep. Depending on how thick I pour I should either get 4 square bars or six chunky bars. Planning on red/orange/yellow swirls for that one, coloring with iron oxides. I don't really have much in the way of spicy EOs to use in it, though, to match the fall colors, so went with orange, patchouli and a touch of lemongrass.
> 
> 
> Next day-ish (I have a weird schedule)- Soap dough seems to have about the texture of sugar cookie dough, the kind you can roll out and cut. I lined the mold I poured it into with a freezer bag, and after it sat just long enough to firm up a bit in the mold I closed the bag up, and am going to let it sit (mostly) undisturbed for at least another full day. Lifting out the bag and poking at it from time to time... that doesn't count as disturbing it, right? As long as I don't open the bag?
> 
> The red, orange and yellow soap is looking good. I spritzed it with alcohol and covered the top of the mold with plastic wrap and have left that alone. So far, there doesn't seem to be ash forming. Unless I see it starting to ash, I'm going to leave it alone, too, for another day. This recipe stays soft enough to cut easily for two or three days out of the mold, so I don't have to be in any hurry.
> 
> And I finally got my raw meat soap grated up and in the crock pot to rebatch again. I added most of my orange peel batch, too (in an effort to offset adding WAY too much iron oxide in the first rebatch) so there's between three and four pounds of soap there. I also added 3/4 teaspoon of activated charcoal to hopefully make it look less like raw meat when I'm done with it. I used my food processor to grate the soap up, with the smallest shred blade. Worked fairly well. Took about as long to set up, use, and clean the food processor as it would have to grate the soap by hand I think, but there was considerably less effort in using the processor.
> Further update regarding the rebatch- the raw meat is now cooked meat! Huzzah! Um. Or something. I smooshed the grated soap into balls, between 2" and 3" in diameter. Didn't really want to mess with trying to get it into a mold and cut, especially since it wasn't really getting very melty. It seems to have stuck together fairly well, I'll check and see how much structural integrity my giant soap meatballs have in a few days.
> 
> I spent half an hour updating my soap binder, adding pics of each batch and making sure all of my notes were fully up to date.


Pictures! Pictures! I wanna see how your soap meatballs turned out !


----------



## SoapAddict415

Picture please! I want to see how your soap meatballs turned out !


----------



## earlene

Kittish said:


> Make your own mold exactly the size you want. Pick out a sturdy cardboard box, and start cutting! Duct tape the whole thing together.




I've never used a T&S mold, so don't really know what exact measurements I want.  I don't really want to cut up cardboard and tape it all together.  I'd rather find something that really fits a reasonable size so that's what I'm looking for as I look at some boxes.  

Maybe what I should really do is make a divider for the ED mold to make it act as a T&S mold.  That mold is already really tall, but quite wide.  It makes for some really hefty bars of soap when it's filled to the top.  So perhaps I'll look for something to fit to measure the length of that mold.  I'll probably enlist my husband to cut something up for me.  I truly don't like cutting cardboard.


----------



## Kittish

SoapAddict415 said:


> Pictures! Pictures! I wanna see how your soap meatballs turned out ��!



As you wish. They're not pretty. And I've decided I really don't like the fragrance in them. And they've probably still got WAY too much red iron oxide, hands show color even with brief handling. And after a week, they are starting to show a tendency to shed shreds. I think this is gonna be a toss. 






earlene- a divider sounds like a great way to go! If you can get your DH to cut you one out of a heavy weight plastic sign (garage sale sign; we had an old 'beware of dog' sign; for sale signs, anything similar) you'll have an easily reusable divider. Get him to cut more than one for you, and the end support pieces, and you can do multiple colors vertically in a soap as well. The ink on the one I used didn't bleed into my soap the first time I used it, and the plastic itself seems to be ok. Haven't used it a second time, yet.

sugar_soap, that's a beautiful soap!


----------



## toxikon

Wet rendered my jar of leftover bacon fat and ended up with 500g. Slight bacon scent but not bad, and the colour ended up being a cream colour.

Decided to make a batch of "bacon" soap with it today, everything seemed to work nicely so I'm excited to slice it up in a couple days! 

Woohoo for recycling!


----------



## Dahila

made a batch of Devil's claw salve, designed the labels, printed got ready for market,  then packed some soaps


----------



## Viore

Made two soap batches today: sandalwood and coffee. Of course, the coffee soap is made with actual coffee and has the grounds for exfoliating. I wish there was a way to combat that nasty smell the coffee makes when it mixes with the lye!


----------



## psfred

Made a mostly successful "fluid" HP soap.  Ended up a bit lumpy, will use a little more water initially next time I think.  Actually turned into soap in less than 15 min, though.  I think the secret is to use some sugar in the lye water for extra heat, otherwise it tends to hang for a long time and the "applesauce" stage unless you beat your poor stick blender to death.  About the same after it volcanoes, though, as just stick blending without sugar.

Fortunately I'm not bothered by lumps.  It did stay nicely fluid  though, with some extra water and a tablespoon or so ppo of buttermilk (no yoghurt around, and I'm too lazy to go buy some).  Use 1% sodium lactate in the lye as well, so I think I'll be able to do a hot process set of scent test bars.

Now I'm off to mop the basement floor again, gonna take forever to get all that honey up from our massive honey harvest yesterday.


----------



## Soapstars

earlene said:


> What it looks like when not covered in lather:



My - that's a pretty soap!


----------



## earlene

I was up most of the night; not sure why I was so awake, but I used the time to watch a few soapmaking videos.  I finally found something I want to do in a T&S mold here in this video.  It doesn't have to be in a T&S mold, but I think it might be a nice one for this technique.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3gnavyOqdTk[/ame]


----------



## earlene

Okay, I found I can order the size of HDPE board I need to use to make my standard ED mold into a T&S mold for $10.00 from TAP Plastic.  My brother the engineer has always spoken very highly of TAP Plastic and when I lived in California, that's where I would go.  But the shipping would cost me $15, so I wonder if maybe my town's home appliance and kitchen remodel store could beat the price.  I may give them a visit and see what I can find out.

If I get a piece that is 11.25 inches long, 0.75 inch thick, 3 & 11/16 inches tall (or wide, depending on how you look at it), it should fit inside the standard ED mold and stay firmly in place and I wouldn't have to worry about an unstable side if I used a thinner piece.

ETA:  When my husband came home and I told about what I want, he tried to find a TAP Plastic or other such store where we could stop off and get what I want, but nothing between here and the East Coast where we are going next week.  So he asked if other materials would work.  We settled on a piece of wood cut to size and sanded smoothly enough not to cause any tears to the silicone mold, that I could cover in freezer paper while in use.  It will be cheaper and I won't have to pay the shipping.  So perhaps I'll be doing this soon.


----------



## SunRiseArts

earlene said:


> Tested more soap made last December. OMG, the amount of lather is totally over-the-top incredible, far more lather than I would ever want unless I was shaving. And slightly greenish. Scratchy, too. I used walnut hulls for brown, which did produce a nice brown, but I won't be using this in the shower. I will have to take photos of this lather; it's very creamy, but just too too much of it and tinged with green. I am as yet not in love with this soap; a bit too drying as well as the skin on my hands and forearms are now itching! If the itching doesn't stop soon, I may not be getting any photos of this lather after all.
> 
> I was going for a slow-to-trace recipe and it was that for sure, but also too much CO & palm in the formula. But I also used some dandelion-infused olive oil in the formula as well. Next time I try that, I won't add walnut hulls, though, and not all that CO & palm. I was trying out the Spectrum Brand palm shortening because I wanted to see how it was to work with and it is impossible to find where I live. Too many variables in this soap to come to any conclusions about any given ingredient except the walnut hulls are too scratchy.
> 
> ETA photos:
> 
> Too much green-tinged lather:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What it looks like when not covered in lather:


 

This is wonderful, I love soaps that lather.  Is it possible to share the recipe?

Also, how do you make your soaps more transparent?


----------



## earlene

SunRiseArts said:


> This is wonderful, I love soaps that lather.  Is it possible to share the recipe?
> 
> Also, how do you make your soaps more transparent?



I don't mind, but it's not a very good recipe really.  Way too drying for me, anyway.  I am sure you can make adjustments to improve the qualities you want.  I just wanted a slow to trace recipe for the ribbon pour and to use oils I had on hand at the time, and to see what Spectrum Palm Shortening was like to work with.  Here is the formula I used for this particular soap:

5% SF; [27% lye concentration] using masterbatched lye (at 50%)

40% OO - 10.2 ounces of dandelion-infused Olive Oil
25% CO - 6.375 ounces (I don't usually use this high a percentage)
25% Palm - 6.375 ounces Spectrum brand Palm Shortening
10% Almond oil - 2.55 ounces

88.5 gm vinegar (5% acetic acid) to reach the slightly under 1% SA goal
205.18 gm (50% masterbatch lye solution)
83.6 gm distilled water

FO - 1.2grams (it was a woodsy scent that smelled great at first, but didn't last)

EDTA - 0.5% (about 14.39 grams of 39% solution)

Black Walnut Hulls, ground - 1 gm
Hunter Green mica - 0.8 gm
Jungle Green mica - 0.7 gm 

I think I used less vinegar than I wanted because I ran out, using up the last of the bottle I had brought with me to the Wisconsin Dells, where I was when I made this soap.  (I went away for few days on my own and just made soap.)

It was a very small test batch as you can see.  I only got 4 thin bars of soap out of it and used an improvised mini-slab mold for a ribbon pour.  I was trying to perfect a wood-grain look like newbie showed in on of her soaps for the challenge.  When it was new it looked a bit more like a wood grain than it does now, but in any case it was absolutely a slow-to-trace recipe.  Almost too slow.  But I don't like how the soap feels.  And there is way too much lather for me.  Plus the walnut hulls, although the brown turned out pretty much how I wanted, is too scratchy.  This may be find for really dirty grimy hands, but not for body soap.

Do you see this soap as transparent?  Well, it was definitely gelled via CPOP is all can attribute that to.  The shine is because it was still wet after I rinsed off all the lather and sprayed again with rubbing alcohol.  Dry it really has a nice sheen to it.

ETA:  My husband just used it after doing yardwork and says he really like it for a full hand/wrists/arms-up-to-the elbows cleaning, and likes the lather.  So it seems to be good for a heavy gardening type soap, for a man, or at least this man anyway.


----------



## Kittish

My stuff started arriving today. 




I got sandalwood, bergamot, clary sage and rose geranium EOs, vanillin, my perfume bottles, and the (OMG this thing is gigantic!) roll of shrink film I ordered. I can smell the dry vanillin crystals through two layers of packaging.


----------



## Kristianna

I made a lemongrass EO soap this morning with a few embeds using natural colorants. (Annatto and wheat grass) My first go at embeds so I hope it looks alright, will find out in the few days I guess. 

Oh, and I cut the soap I had made this weekend. It smells so good.


----------



## penelopejane

Viore said:


> Made two soap batches today: sandalwood and coffee. Of course, the coffee soap is made with actual coffee and has the grounds for exfoliating. I wish there was a way to combat that nasty smell the coffee makes when it mixes with the lye!



If you do the split method you avoid the smell.


----------



## penelopejane

earlene said:


> 40% OO - 10.2 ounces of dandelion-infused Olive Oil
> 25% CO - 6.375 ounces (I don't usually use this high a percentage)
> 25% Palm - 6.375 ounces Spectrum brand Palm Shortening
> 10% Almond oil - 2.55 ounces
> 
> 88.5 gm vinegar (5% acetic acid) to reach the slightly under 1% SA goal
> 205.18 gm (50% masterbatch lye solution)
> 83.6 gm distilled water
> 
> FO - 1.2grams (it was a woodsy scent that smelled great at first, but didn't last)
> 
> EDTA - 0.5% (about 14.39 grams of 39% solution)
> 
> I think I used less vinegar than I wanted because I ran out, using up the last of the bottle I had brought with me to the Wisconsin Dells, where I was when I made this soap.  (I went away for few days on my own and just made soap.)



Earlene, 
Why are you using vinegar and EDTA?
Don't they both make the soap hard?


----------



## earlene

penelopejane said:


> Earlene,
> Why are you using vinegar and EDTA?
> Don't they both make the soap hard?




No, EDTA has a two-fold effect.  First, when used in conjunction with ROE (which I add to my oils when I open the bottles), it helps prevent DOS.  Second, it is for soap scum prevention.

The vinegar is for hardening the soap via the Sodium Acetate production.


----------



## toxikon

Just ordered a handful of new WSP fragrances to try for Christmas (and beyond): Peony, Green Apple, Clean Cotton, Sparkling Snowflake, Peppermint Stick, Black Raspberry Vanilla, Verbena & Lemon, Twilight Woods for Men


----------



## earlene

My husband said he would work on getting a piece of  1" by 11.2" piece of wood to fit into the space I want to turn my standard ED mold into a T&S mold.  He thinks he has a suitable plank in the basement that will do, so I am looking forward to seeing results.  I'll post a picture when it gets done.  If he does it today, I may even do that technique I posted about earlier.


----------



## Kittish

More goodies arrived today! Got my copy of Scientific Soapmaking, more shelves for curing, oakmoss absolute and a ginger CO2 absolute.

Unmolded and cut the soaps I made Monday. Interesting differences between the two batches. I'll get pics up at some point today.

ETA: Pics here: First try at confetti


----------



## earlene

*Converted standard ED mold into T&S mold*

Done!

I thought I'd do a new thread post about this somewhere, but wasn't sure which forum to use.  Shopping recommendations?  General Chat?  Lye?  Beginners?

What do you guys think?

Anyway, as planned, my husband cut a piece of board to fit my standard ED mold so that I can insert it to convert the standard mold into a T&S mold.  It worked out exactly as planned and I am so pleased!

I covered it in freezer paper and it is going to serve the purpose perfectly, I believe.  It converted a mold that produces soap that is 3.25 inches wide into one that will produce soap that will be 2.2 inches wide.  

The ED mold is perfect for this kind of conversion, because when filled to the top, the soap can be as tall as 3.7 inches with a smooth top.  That excludes any fancy top treatment (which I've never done yet, but might one day attempt.)

Here are some photos demonstrating how easy this was:

Width before the insert:






Width After Insert (2.3 inches):






The Insert wrapped in Freezer Paper to go into the mold:







The result (a collage of the mold from different angles):


----------



## Kittish

That's awesome, earlene! Good job by your husband!


----------



## Kristianna

Looks great!


----------



## jewels621

Yay for handy hubbies who enable our passions! Can't wait to see the soap you produce in that mold!


----------



## Cindy2428

5 soap bubbles (A++) to your hubbie earlene!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

earlene said:


> Done!


HIP HIP HOORAY! That's quite an achievement, Earlene, and a long time coming. I know cuz I had my fingers crossed for you while, at the same time, knowing you would most likely find a solution! SO happy for you. 

:clap:   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Well done!



earlene said:


> I thought I'd do a new thread post about  this somewhere, but wasn't sure which forum to use.  Shopping  recommendations?  General Chat?  Lye?  Beginners?


ETA:Other Crafts and DIY Projects Forum has DIY molds in there.​


----------



## earlene

I was going to be packing for our trip today, but it looks like I'll be making soap instead.  We can't alter our plans yet (Hurricane Irma is quite possibly going to hit the resort on the day we are supposed to check in) because both the resort & the airport where my husband is flying into are not cancelling reservations yet.  The original plan was for me to drive to Charlston, SC to p/u the Hubs at the airport, then on to Hilton Head.  So for a few days now we've been trying to prepare ourselves for an alternative plan.  He has come up with several alternative ideas, but for now we await further developments.

So the Cosmic Shimmy in my newly converted T&S mold is the order of the day.  Maybe I'll name it Irma.  I have brought the colorants downstairs and will get started after I eat.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

earlene said:


> So the Cosmic Shimmy in my newly converted T&S mold is the order of the day.  Maybe I'll name it Irma.


LOL Too funny! And exciting! I'm looking forward to the pics using the Cosmic Shimmy named Irma!


----------



## Kittish

I mixed up some vanillin paste to try out. Mixed 50g of the vanillin crystals I got into 149g of glycerin. It made a white paste maybe about the same viscosity as Elmer's school glue. I would have tried to mix more in, but ran out of space in the jar I mixed it in. :???:

The vanillin powder itself is very fine and visibly crystalline. The fragrance isn't as strong as you'd expect, but it's very pervasive. Single note vanilla, big surprise. 

It goes on my growing list of soap batches to make. I'm glad I got an extra set of shelves. I think I'm going to need them.

I also, last night, got the Lavender + ROE experiment set up. One 1/2 ounce bottle of Lavender 40/42 plus one drop of 25% ROE diluted in jojoba, and one 1/2 ounce bottle of Lavender 40/42 with no additive. Virgin bottles, stuck into a cool, dark corner where I can forget about them for a few months.


----------



## earlene

Zany_in_CO said:


> LOL Too funny! And exciting! I'm looking forward to the pics using the Cosmic Shimmy named Irma!



Irma is in the oven!  The converted soap mold worked very well.  While speaking with my son today I told him about my Hurricane Irma Cosmic Shimmy soap.  He thought it sounded pretty cool.  So I'll have to send him a bar or two when it's cured.

The colors I chose were white, deep blue and grey to create the storm colors that come with hurricanes.  And I used Mad Oils Snow Witch as the fragrance.  It smells pretty nice in my kitchen today.

Another new thing I tried is suggested by Anne-Marie Faiola in her books, which is to spray 3 times in 90 minutes (not the usual once and done that I've always done) with rubbing alcohol.   Well, I actually did it 3 times in 2 hours, but close enough I hope.  We shall see if it makes a difference.

Oh, and for the first time ever using the calculation w x h x l x 0.4 gave me the exact amount of soap batter to fill my mold completely to the top without any leftover batter.  That almost never happens.

So our trip to Hilton Head is off and we're working on a replacement destination.  It looks like it might be Las Vegas.  I'm not a fan, but there is a nearby town with where wild burros roam the streets, and a few state parks and hiking trails that have really great views that make me forget I'm anywhere near 'Sin City.'


----------



## SunRiseArts

Bummer earlene. But please pray for my brother and nephew who are on the path of Irma 

I made a small batch, tried a column pour, and did not work. I think is because my batch was so small. Just been trying to practice different techniques. But something pretty came out. I think I will be making little sample soaps for a while ......


----------



## Kittish

earlene said:


> Irma is in the oven!  The converted soap mold worked very well.  While speaking with my son today I told him about my Hurricane Irma Cosmic Shimmy soap.  He thought it sounded pretty cool.  So I'll have to send him a bar or two when it's cured.
> 
> The colors I chose were white, deep blue and grey to create the storm colors that come with hurricanes.  And I used Mad Oils Snow Witch as the fragrance.  It smells pretty nice in my kitchen today.
> 
> Another new thing I tried is suggested by Anne-Marie Faiola in her books, which is to spray 3 times in 90 minutes (not the usual once and done that I've always done) with rubbing alcohol.   Well, I actually did it 3 times in 2 hours, but close enough I hope.  We shall see if it makes a difference.
> 
> Oh, and for the first time ever using the calculation w x h x l x 0.4 gave me the exact amount of soap batter to fill my mold completely to the top without any leftover batter.  That almost never happens.
> 
> So our trip to Hilton Head is off and we're working on a replacement destination.  It looks like it might be Las Vegas.  I'm not a fan, but there is a nearby town with where wild burros roam the streets, and a few state parks and hiking trails that have really great views that make me forget I'm anywhere near 'Sin City.'



You'll be near my part of the world! I live in a town about an hour west of Las Vegas.


----------



## SunRiseArts

jewels621 said:


> Yay for handy hubbies who enable our passions! Can't wait to see the soap you produce in that mold!


 

My hubby is my guinea pig! :mrgreen:


:shark:


----------



## jewels621

SunRiseArts said:


> My hubby is my guinea pig! :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> :shark:



So is mine, SRA! He's such a trooper. I love how happy he is for my soapy happiness.


----------



## earlene

I de-molded my Irma soap this morning.  The converted mold worked perfectly!  I am so pleased.  When I checked the oven this morning, the oven wall was 77° but the soap was 99° so I am confident I had a nice gel going on.  After letting in cool for another hour or so, I removed it from the mold and it is now sitting to get more air.  I will try cutting a single bar this evening in hopes I'll be able to cut them all before leaving on my roadtrip tomorrow.  It was firm enough to handle the log, so I am hopeful.

Here it is:


----------



## annalee2003

I made some freakin' soap! That's what I did today! 

With my daughter and my husband going back to school (and my one year old son taking shorter naps) recently, I really haven't had anytime to make anything soap related.

But today was my day! 
I tried out the funnel pour technique (or faux funnel pour, since I free handed it) and I also soaped at room temperature for the first time (so much less stress!).


----------



## toxikon

Here is my finished bacon soap, featuring 45% rendered bacon fat. Scented with Apple, Persimmon and Thyme FO.


----------



## SunRiseArts

All the soaps are gorgeous!  I am fixing to cut the one I made the other day.  I took it out of the mold too soon!

:headbanging:


----------



## Complexions

I made a loaf of Honey Almond that I used homemade almond milk and some raw honey in.   I haven't done a cold process that has both milk and honey in it, so I stuck it in the fridge to keep it from getting too hot.   It looks so creamy!  I can't wait to cut it!


----------



## earlene

*Toxikon*, the white in your soap is REALLY white!  Is it plain uncolored, or did it get some help?  I wondered if rendered bacon fat would be as white as lard, considered it's from cooked bacon.

So, Hubby got tomorrow off and we're driving together instead of him flying on Monday.  Because of all the travel plan changes, I've decided not to bring any soap making supplies with me.  Hope I don't have soap making withdrawals!

I cut and planed my _Irma Cosmic Shimmy Tall & Skinny_ soap.   I must not have used enough TD, but I was absolutely positive it was well incorporated into all of the light-colored batter.  Yet it looks like what was white going into the mold is mostly yellow, with only a few sections that actually came out white.  The goal was to create storm colors to represent Hurricane Irma.  I will definitely try this technique again.  Maybe next time I'll get more distinct lines.


----------



## SunRiseArts

Gorgeous earlene.

I cut my little ones, but I should have waited.  Still kind of soft ....  at my age, I think I will never learn to be patient .... if only.

No soaping for me today.  I am baking a birthday cake.  My little one turns 18 tomorrow!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

earlene said:


> ...it looks like what was white going into the mold is mostly yellow, with only a few sections that actually came out white.  The goal was to create storm colors to represent Hurricane Irma.


It sure looks like Irma to me!


----------



## toxikon

earlene said:


> *Toxikon*, the white in your soap is REALLY white!  Is it plain uncolored, or did it get some help?  I wondered if rendered bacon fat would be as white as lard, considered it's from cooked bacon.
> 
> So, Hubby got tomorrow off and we're driving together instead of him flying on Monday.  Because of all the travel plan changes, I've decided not to bring any soap making supplies with me.  Hope I don't have soap making withdrawals!
> 
> I cut and planed my _Irma Cosmic Shimmy Tall & Skinny_ soap.   I must not have used enough TD, but I was absolutely positive it was well incorporated into all of the light-colored batter.  Yet it looks like what was white going into the mold is mostly yellow, with only a few sections that actually came out white.  The goal was to create storm colors to represent Hurricane Irma.  I will definitely try this technique again.  Maybe next time I'll get more distinct lines.


It's more of a creamy light yellow colour in person! I did use TD to brighten it up though.


----------



## SoapAddict415

Soapstars said:


> My - that's a pretty soap!


That's gorgeous! Reminds me of jade.


----------



## SoapAddict415

Yesterday I received new silicone molds and lye from Amazon then I placed orders for fragrances from Wellington Fragrances located here in Michigan and ordered the rest of my supplies from WSP. Today I'm impatient because I want to make soap NOW lol. I want to make an all white soap with a clear MP drop swirl as a Christmas gift for the ladies at work. I plan to add a shimmering mica to the MP. I'm hoping it'll look like ice or snow.


----------



## SoapAddict415

toxikon said:


> It's more of a creamy light yellow colour in person! I did use TD to brighten it up though.


I like it! To me it looks like a road with stormy skies ahead. Perfect for Irma.


----------



## Kittish

SoapAddict415 said:


> Yesterday I received new silicone molds and lye from Amazon then I placed orders for fragrances from Wellington Fragrances located here in Michigan and ordered the rest of my supplies from WSP. Today I'm impatient because I want to make soap NOW lol. I want to make an all white soap with a clear MP drop swirl as a Christmas gift for the ladies at work. I plan to add a shimmering mica to the MP. I'm hoping it'll look like ice or snow.



Have you ever purchased essential oils from them? I was looking over their selection, and the prices for their EOs are... really suspiciously low. Like in the same price range as a lot of the known fakes you see on Amazon low. I sent them a message a few days ago asking if their EOs were the real deal, but haven't gotten a reply.

Post pictures of the soap when you make it please? It sounds like it'll look really neat.

ETA: I _might_ have gone a little overboard ordering micas from Nurture...






The smaller jars are 1 oz jars. Two big ones are 4 oz.  Mica is much fluffier than I expected it would be. The packets on top are bonus samples they included with the order. I think they might be new colors, I don't remember seeing the names when I put my order together. And a measuring spoon, too! Things are about to get colorful!!


----------



## SoapAddict415

Lol it's easy to go overboard when ordering soap supplies in general. No, I haven't ordered EOs from them. Their FOs are a little weak compared to other suppliers. Wellington says on their site to use 3/4-1 oz of FO PPO whereas places like WSP & Nuture's usually say to use 1/2-1 oz ppo. Maybe that's why they're EOs are so much cheaper.


----------



## Kittish

SoapAddict415 said:


> Lol it's easy to go overboard when ordering soap supplies in general. No, I haven't ordered EOs from them. Their FOs are a little weak compared to other suppliers. Wellington says on their site to use 3/4-1 oz of FO PPO whereas places like WSP & Nuture's usually say to use 1/2-1 oz ppo. Maybe that's why they're EOs are so much cheaper.



If they're diluted, they're not really cheaper, they just look that way. And if they are diluted, they're not saying what they use for a carrier oil. Meh, I'll give them a pass and do my own dilutions when I want them.


----------



## annalee2003

I cut my first time funnel pour today


----------



## SoapAddict415

It's very pretty!


----------



## earlene

Before leaving yesterday, I filled a Hampton Inn guest bag (it's a small bag they give guests with water/snacks when they check in) with several bars of soap for my niece and her husband.  I'd say about 10 or 15 bars of soap are in the bag.  A good sampling with no duplicates.  I let her know we'd be arriving today for a brief visit, not staying the night.  (I may be back for Thanksgiving, though.)

We spent the night in Ogallala, Nebraska and plan to be in Utah before nightfall.  So a far cry from Irma.  I told my husband yesterday that I have decided I don't want to retire anywhere where Hurricanes are a regular occurrence every year.  We had talked about retiring on Hilton Head or somewhere along the Atlantic Coast, but I just don't want to be evacuating my home at the age of 70 or 75 or 80, etc.  Just like he doesn't want to shovel snow at 80.  

Every day I keep checking to see if there is new SMF Challenge and I am sad that there is no word as to why not.  I'd like to ask, but I don't know who to ask.  Probably would not be able to participate this month anyway, but still it makes me sad that the August challenge sits at the top of the board mockingly.


----------



## jewels621

After spending a month purging the clutter in my home (can you visualize a massive dumpster and many trips to deliver donations?), canning, fermenting, and generally preparing for winter on the farm (the only thing left is to dig up potatoes, and put the garden beds to rest), I FINALLY got to soap yesterday and today! I was so excited I was shaking! I was up at 5:30 this morning because I was so excited to cut the Christmas soap I made yesterday, and was happy enough with it that I immediately made another (different) batch. I'm looking forward to the week because I NEED to make more. It's been a long time since my curing racks were this empty. Time to fill 'em up!


----------



## Kittish

I've started cautiously sending a few bars of the soap I've made into the world. I've given soap to mother in law and sister in law (who specifically requested some based on apparently rave reviews by mother in law), and got a packet together for my neighbor across the street. These are all soaps I've already tried, got bars of each along the back of my kitchen sink and been using them all once or twice a day, so I know they're safe and pretty nice soap, to boot.


----------



## Kristianna

Today, I handed out a few bars of my soap to some of my hubby's office staff. I'm hoping to get some honest reviews.   I'm still trying to formulate the 'perfect' recipe that is not too cleansing and nicely conditioning. Juggling oils in SoapCalc.  I can totally understand why some people keep their recipes private!


----------



## Dahila

40 BB with two color embeds


----------



## Viore

Yesterday I made two loaves of Frankincense & Myrrh scented soaps. I love that fragrance! Today I get to wrap and label the Lavender soap I made, tomorrow is the Bay Rum, and the next day is the Patchouli. Also Aqua Spa needs to be wrapped and labeled somewhere in there :???:


----------



## penelopejane

Kristianna said:


> Today, I handed out a few bars of my soap to some of my hubby's office staff. I'm hoping to get some honest reviews.   I'm still trying to formulate the 'perfect' recipe that is not too cleansing and nicely conditioning. Juggling oils in SoapCalc.  I can totally understand why some people keep their recipes private!



Forget the conditioning etc number in soap calc. Go by feel of the soap. There are 1000s of excellent tried and true recipes on the forum and on soaping 101.


----------



## SunRiseArts

Today I made a super cool soap for my son who is a huge fan of the movie the nightmare before Christmas.  I scented it with bubble gum and milk / honey FOs.  I think he will like them!


----------



## SunRiseArts

kittish said:


> have you ever purchased essential oils from them? I was looking over their selection, and the prices for their eos are... Really suspiciously low. Like in the same price range as a lot of the known fakes you see on amazon low. I sent them a message a few days ago asking if their eos were the real deal, but haven't gotten a reply.
> 
> Post pictures of the soap when you make it please? It sounds like it'll look really neat.
> 
> Eta: I _might_ have gone a little overboard ordering micas from nurture...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the smaller jars are 1 oz jars. Two big ones are 4 oz. Mica is much fluffier than i expected it would be. The packets on top are bonus samples they included with the order. I think they might be new colors, i don't remember seeing the names when i put my order together. And a measuring spoon, too! Things are about to get colorful!!


 
omg!!!!!


----------



## Kittish

SunRiseArts said:


> Today I made a super cool soap for my son who is a huge fan of the movie the nightmare before Christmas.  I scented it with bubble gum and milk / honey FOs.  I think he will like them!



What a bright, fun soap! I bet he loves them. Are the faces soap, too?


----------



## SunRiseArts

Yes mam, the faces are melt and pour, and I painted with micas  the eyes and mouth.


----------



## Kittish

SunRiseArts said:


> Yes mam, the faces are melt and pour, and I painted with micas  the eyes and mouth.



Awesomely done!

I have three batches of soap going concurrently. Kind of feeling a bit off the hook since I got done with the last editing job. I've got 500g batches each of a vanillin trial, that includes the glycerin-vanillin mix I made. I figured to add 25g of vanillin, which meant 63g of the mix (3:2 ratio). Mixed it into the oils before I added my lye. I saw little bits that looked like maybe some light ricing as soon as I added the lye, but they seem to be disappearing as the soap comes to emulsion. The soap batter looks and smells just like cake batter. Next soap is a lard soap, colored with indigo. I steeped a teaspoon of indigo powder in boiling distilled water, and let it sit for about 12 hours. Took a bit of mixing to get the powder to go into the water, it wanted to stay dry on top. Mixed up the water when I went to measure it for the lye (to stir up the sediment), and measured out a few extra grams to account for the extra weight of the indigo. Used about 2/3 of the indigo water for the soap, so the soap has 1/2-3/4 teaspoon of indigo in it. So far, it's a very dark blue-grey. The last batch I'm going to try a drop swirl with. Ruby red base color, with drops of black, gold, purple, and pink. I've got a lovely floral EO blend mixed to go into it. I used the nag champa attempt that MIL didn't like as the base, since DH doesn't like nag champa in any version, and I didn't want it to just sit around forever. Added rose geranium and ylang ylang, close to equal amounts. I kind of expect it to accelerate, so I'm going to add it to my batter just before I pour it for each color.


----------



## SoapAddict415

SunRiseArts said:


> Today I made a super cool soap for my son who is a huge fan of the movie the nightmare before Christmas.  I scented it with bubble gum and milk / honey FOs.  I think he will like them!


I love the Jack Skellington faces!

Sent from my Z828 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## SunRiseArts

Thanks everyone!

Kittish, you need to post pictures!


----------



## Kittish

SunRiseArts said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Kittish, you need to post pictures!



I will, as soon as I get my new phone. My old one died, and that's what I was using as a camera. No loaf pics, sorry. But I'll take pics of the cut soaps as soon as I can.

Tonight I learned how to use my shrink wrap equipment. Wasn't as tricky as I thought it might be. My labels are pretty basic, and not suitable for a product being sold, but they do include both ingredients -with sodium hydroxide listed right where it should be- and the net weight of each bar. I have vents in each end of the wrapping so the wrapped bars can breathe. I'll keep a close eye on them in the coming months. So long as they don't get spotty or develop any other problem, they'll go out as Christmas gifts. I borrowed DeeAnna's labeling style because I like how much usable space you have for information, but you can also see a lot of the soap surface.


----------



## penelopejane

Kittish said:


> Tonight I learned how to use my shrink wrap equipment. I have vents in each end of the wrapping so the wrapped bars can breathe. I'll keep a close eye on them in the coming months.



Kittish some people recommend shrink wrapping soap just before it goes out because the soap can shrink inside the band.


----------



## Kittish

I know, *penelopejane*. But the soaps I wrapped have been curing for three months, they should be pretty much done losing water. I'll check on them every month or so, see if there is any additional shrinkage along with checking for other problems.

Looked in on my soaps this morning, see if the lard and the vanillin soaps are ready to come out of their molds yet. The lard soap may be, I'll check it again this evening. The vanillin soap has drops of some fluid speckling the top of the loaf this morning. I did not zap test it at this time, though I will. (ETA- tested. Zap! Mild one, though, just a tiny tingle. Hmmm. Let it sit and see if it soaks back in I guess) I suspect it's glycerin. It's still too soft to unmold. And the soap is decidedly orange-ish in color, perceptibly darker than it was when I first poured the soap into the mold. I wonder how dark it's going to get?

I think I'm going to have to rethink my plastic mold liners. They worked great the first few times I used them, but they're starting to give me problems now. I'm getting soap leaking into the mold around the liners, and I'm making sure there aren't any wrinkles or gaps in the liner before I start pouring my soap. I had to take another mold apart to get the soap in the liner out. Right about now I'm really glad my molds are screwed together, rather than nailed. The liners are also getting sticky, they don't want to let go of the soap. *sigh* Back to the drawing board. Think I'll see about getting some mylar and try that out.


----------



## amd

Dahila said:


> Shower steamers, packed 40 bath bombs, and got ready for syndet shampoo bars for tomorrow


 
I'm finally catching up on reading at the forum - so forgive my late inquiry regarding this! When I was in China in June, I picked up a shampoo bar. I finally tried it a few weeks ago, and I love it! I believe it is a syndet shampoo, it certainly does not behave like a cold process soap. It didn't even occur to me that I could make one - so now I'm a curious little cat. I'll be digging through the forum for info, but if you have a starting point to direct me to, I'd love the kickstart on my research


----------



## amd

toxikon said:


> Just ordered a handful of new WSP fragrances to try for Christmas (and beyond): Peony, Green Apple, Clean Cotton, Sparkling Snowflake, Peppermint Stick, Black Raspberry Vanilla, Verbena & Lemon, Twilight Woods for Men


 
Sparkling Snowflake is one of my favorites. I have had Peony for about 6 months... but I can't bring myself to soap with it yet. (I don't like Peony. I got this for my daughter who has missed the bush we had at our old house.)


----------



## SunRiseArts

kittish are you getting that new iPhone X that cost 1000? I have a son that would! But I m cheap for those things, would not pay that much for a phone. 

I made cocoa buttermilk soap. It smells delicious! I used cocoa cashmere FO from BB, I got last fall, which is why I made the soap. You can see the swirls from the cocoa powder, although is probably going to turn brown. :twisted:


----------



## Kittish

SunRiseArts said:


> kittish are you getting that new iPhone X that cost 1000? I have a son that would! But I m cheap for those things, would not pay that much for a phone.
> 
> I made cocoa buttermilk soap. It smells delicious! I used cocoa cashmere FO from BB, I got last fall, which is why I made the soap. You can see the swirls from the cocoa powder, although is probably going to turn brown. :twisted:



Egads, no. I got a pretty basic phone that only cost about $200. I have a friend that would, if it was made by Microsoft. He's as zealous about Microsoft as Apple aficionados are about their products.

That's a pretty soap! I'm still waiting to get my drop swirl attempt out of the liner. The top is nice and firm, but the bottom is still really squishy. It smells fabulous, though. Clear rose (rose geranium, plus ylang to sweeten it some) with some exotic notes. I swear the ylang is unpredictable. It only accelerates about half the time I use it.


----------



## SunRiseArts

Why is it still soft on the bottom?  How long ago did you make it?


----------



## dibbles

amd said:


> Sparkling Snowflake is one of my favorites. I have had Peony for about 6 months... but I can't bring myself to soap with it yet. (I don't like Peony. I got this for my daughter who has missed the bush we had at our old house.)



Mix it with lavender. Most of the peony fragrances I've tried are too perfumy for my taste. Lavender helps it.


----------



## Kittish

SunRiseArts said:


> Why is it still soft on the bottom?  How long ago did you make it?



Made it two days ago, so it's not horribly worrisome that it's still soft on bottom. It's because of the liner, I think. Air can't get to the soap on the sides and bottom to set them. I'm going to freeze the loaves tonight and see if I can get the liner off without damaging them. Once I can do that, they should harden up in just a few hours, or at least the ends did where I was able to get the caps off. I've got silicone baking mats and teflon heat-transfer sheets ordered, to try out as new liners. I'm becoming quickly disenchanted by the performance of my plastic ones.


----------



## toxikon

amd said:


> Sparkling Snowflake is one of my favorites. I have had Peony for about 6 months... but I can't bring myself to soap with it yet. (I don't like Peony. I got this for my daughter who has missed the bush we had at our old house.)



Glad to hear you like Sparkling Snowflake! I almost ordered Winter Wonderland from Nurture as I've heard such good things, but I didn't want to put an order in for only one fragrance, when I wanted to order the majority of stuff from WSP.

The Peony was on sale, only $3 for 2oz, so I threw it into my cart to get over the $40 limit for free shipping! I haven't tried any floral FOs so I'll have to see how I like it.


----------



## Viore

Toxikon, Sparkling Snowflake is also a favorite in my house. Glad you picked some up!


----------



## Kittish

SunRiseArts said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Kittish, you need to post pictures!



Pics are posted in the photo gallery, got all the cuts done and I'm really happy with how these soaps have turned out so far. The celebration soap is just gorgeous! And it smells as pretty as it looks. 

The vanillin soap looks like poundcake at the moment. That won't last, but I'm calling that batch poundcake from now on regardless. 

I've got (currently, who knows if it'll hold) a lovely faded denim/sky blue in my lard soap colored with indigo, along with the flecks from the indigo powder. I like it.


----------



## SoapAddict415

I got my oils from Wholesale Supplies Plus today and I'm hoping to get my fragrances from Wellington by Saturday. Sadly, I'm working overtime Friday, then going to see my sister do her stand up comedy act and I'm doing overtime again on Saturday. I'm hoping to have enough energy left to make soap on Sunday lol.

Sent from my Z828 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## LatherLady80

I read about EO & checked out this forum!


----------



## Kristianna

I made some Cherry- Almnd soap today. It's a small batch to test the fragrance oil blend. It smells great so far.


----------



## annalee2003

I made a 6 pound batch of coconut milk and honey soap. 
Scented it with lavender and cedar wood essential oils.

... Everything smells like cedar wood now, haha.


----------



## Kristianna

I cut my cherry - almond soap today. It was a wee bit soft but it was hard to wait.  It's a test batch of a new recipe and fragrance combo. It might discolor a little bit as the almond had some vanillin in it but I think it turned out good.


----------



## Kittish

Got my three soaps all trimmed and pretty and put to bed on my curing rack. The poundcake soap is developing more fragrance by the day. It's not strong, exactly. It's a very pervasive, present scent but it's mostly background. I lathered up a scrap from trimming, expecting the fragrance to get a lot stronger, but it didn't. I trimmed off the lighter top, so now the bars are a uniform color all around. They look like they've been dipped in chocolate. Celebration soap is dominating the fragrance of the room at the moment. I really hope the fragrance sticks. That's a batch that I'm only going to share a very few bars of. :think:

I got the silicone baking mats and the teflon heat transfer sheets I ordered to try out as mold liners. I got two really big silicone rolling mats that I'm going to use as is on my counters when I'm soaping. They're very thin and floppy, so I don't think they'd make good mold liners. The baking mats are much thicker and stiffer.

I've planned my batches for my toy embed trial and orange peel wax trial. Went and double checked the material the toys are made from, and the vendor says PVC so it may work after all. 

I've got to get the rest of my shelves put up before I actually make any more soap. That's a project for tonight.


----------



## lauratryingsoap

earlene said:


> *lauratryingsoap*, I would suspect you may have had a glitch with your scale when you measured out your lye.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, at the checkout stand at our local Save-A-Lot grocery store, a new check-out-guy was having issues with the scale. He called over his boss to help resolve an issue where the scale said one apple weighed over pounds.  My husband told me he had been watching and noticed that the guy was leaning on the check-out counter, and applying his own weight to the scale.  He said the problem was that the man was so tall and check-out counters are short for the benefit of female customers and female checkers because that is who does the majority of the shopping and the majority of check-out.  (He worked in retail for a good many years before we met.)
> 
> Is it possible your scale was influenced by some outside factor?  Perhaps you forgot to tare the scale after placing the measuring container for the lye on it?  Or perhaps it wasn't sitting on a level surface when you measured.  There are so many possibilities when it comes to measuring your ingredients.



This is a VERY late reply, but I think I have figured it out. For a soap to mix properly it should be in a circular container. After a few experiments, I found that mixing in a rectangular or square container actually doesn't emulsify the oils at the corners. So although it looks emulsified, it actually hasn't mixed. Because of this, the resulting soap is soft, oily and lye heavy


----------



## powens

I made a HP 100% CO with 20% SF.  Scented it with an old bottle of Grecian Flowers from BB (years ago). Cut about an hour after putting it in the mold.  Added a bit of Black Oxide to the mix, came out looking like granite.  Loving it!  All cleaned up and will be using the ends for now.  My first soap in many years, probably 8 years!


----------



## chela1261

I made a honey, goats milk (powdered) and oatmeal soap with fragrance only.....no colorants. I was expecting it to overheat and maybe crack and was trying to decide whether to put it in the freezer or not. I ended up leaving it out and it looks great. Can't wait to cut it today and hopefully no partial gel


----------



## SunRiseArts

Kittish said:


> Made it two days ago, so it's not horribly worrisome that it's still soft on bottom. It's because of the liner, I think. Air can't get to the soap on the sides and bottom to set them. I'm going to freeze the loaves tonight and see if I can get the liner off without damaging them. Once I can do that, they should harden up in just a few hours, or at least the ends did where I was able to get the caps off. I've got silicone baking mats and teflon heat-transfer sheets ordered, to try out as new liners. I'm becoming quickly disenchanted by the performance of my plastic ones.


 

I see.  I only use silicone molds.  Never liked the plastic ones ...

Glad it all worked out!

I made last night when I could not sleep another mini for Halloween.  The bars are the size of a baseball card, and only 1 inch thick.


----------



## Kittish

I'm making my first attempt at a hangar swirl tonight. I put together an absolutely gorgeous sweet floral mix for it, and it's going to be yellow and pink. I think it might be fair to say my EO blend is just a bit on the insane side, but oh man does it smell good.
Pink lotus absolute 54 drops, jasmine sambac absolute, 48 drops, ylang ylang EO 36 drops, balsam of peru oil 36 drops, morocco rose absolute 36 drops, orange blossom absolute 12 drops, carnation absolute 12 drops, vetiver EO 6 drops, tuberose 2 drops. Comes to almost half an ounce of oil, which I diluted to 50% with jojoba. I pulled out a sample size vial that I may dilute for perfume.

SRA- I loved Fantasia as a kid. Still do and probably should watch it again. Thanks for the happy reminder!


----------



## divinegoddessoaps17

This is my Rocky Road soap with little "marshmallows" on top.  Flavored with NG Chocolate Fudge.  Smells fabulous!  I was beginning to doubt the color, because when I first popped out of the mold - was a slight beige color.  Each day it's drying - gets darker and darker!  Yeah!


----------



## SunRiseArts

Don know why everytime I try to add an attachment, the post goes haywire ...

Kittish I wish I could smell, test your soap!

Soapapprentice, looks good enough to eat!

I stamped my cocoa soap.  As I suspected, it turned brown.  Hopefully it will not go more brown than that. It smells soooooo good.


----------



## artemis

I did a few new-to-me things. I used powdered buttermilk. I mixed my colors with glycerine instead of oil. I thought about adding oatmeal for the first time, but decided to save that one for later. I lean towards a light background with a dark swirl, but this time, I saved out some uncolored batter and tinted the rest, so i'll have a light swirl. I know, I know... I'm out of control! I did save my first oatmeal experiment for another time.


----------



## SoapAddict415

Look what I got on clearance! Two are plastic molds with silicone bottoms so you can pop out your ice (or in this case, soap embeds ) and the other is a silicone bar ice (soap embed) mold.


----------



## toxikon

I bought a reaaaally cute silicone mold with pixellated heart cavities. I'll probably make a Valentines Day soap with it along with my Christmas soaps - which I am starting this weekend! Woohoo!


----------



## amd

My husband found a gemstone silicone mold for me at Menard's. A random "I saw this and thought of you" gift, but funny because he bought it the day before BB's gemstone fragrances arrived!


----------



## Kittish

I got a 3-d printer today. Very nearly the first thing I'm going to make is a soap stamp that I've already got the design worked out for. I have to wait for the stand for it though before I can get it set up and start printing. That will be delivered some time next week. :neutral:



amd said:


> My husband found a gemstone silicone mold for me at Menard's. A random "I saw this and thought of you" gift, but funny because he bought it the day before BB's gemstone fragrances arrived!



Awww! How sweet of him!


----------



## 0115d8cf

Finally cut the last of my Halloween soaps. I accidentally used regular mp instead of low-sweat, so they're a little nervous looking. Oh well.


----------



## SunRiseArts

0115d8cf, pictures please!

Soap addict. So cute. I have a couple of similar one, but I been looking specifically for that heart one.  Where did you get it, if you can share?


----------



## SaltedFig

Made this batch back in May this year.

This is the scented version (original pic was of the unscented one).

Viscosity test ... still very gel like. Produces a lot of bubbles. Exposed to the air for 4 months (stress test comparison), stayed viscous but formed a slight crystalline layer on the surface (visual, not textural - cannot feel it when washing). This last spoonful dropped and re-scooped 3 times before photo taken.

It does "cream" when rubbed on the hands, so it goes from translucent to creamed honey with friction. Still trying out different oil amounts, so I'm not confident to post a recipe yet.

Anyway, this is what I've been playing with (first photo when I made it in May, second photo [on huge old spoon, poured onto plain A4 pinter paper] 4 months later)...


----------



## penelopejane

Sorry, I don't get it.  What are you making, please?  



SaltedFig said:


> Made this batch back in May this year.
> 
> Viscosity test ... still very gel like. Produces a lot of bubbles. Exposed to the air for 4 months (stress test comparison), stayed viscous but formed a slight crystalline layer on the surface (visual, not textural - cannot feel it when washing). This last spoonful dropped and re-scooped 3 times before photo take.


----------



## Kittish

penelopejane said:


> Sorry, I don't get it.  What are you making, please?



Looks like paste for liquid soap. Or that they've left and are using just as paste.

I got some KOH. I'm going to try out Songwind's shaving soap. May add just a little NaOH to make a slightly harder bar/puck since the people using it are mostly going to be female. I've got the thread bookmarked and will read through it again before I decide on my final recipe. I'll probably also make a batch of paste for liquid soap, just for the heck of it since I'll have the KOH on hand.


----------



## SoapAddict415

SunRiseArts said:


> 0115d8cf, pictures please!
> 
> Soap addict. So cute. I have a couple of similar one, but I been looking specifically for that heart one.  Where did you get it, if you can share?


I got it at my local Meijer store. They were in the clearance section for $1.74 each.


----------



## SaltedFig

penelopejane said:


> Sorry, I don't get it.  What are you making, please?



Thick soap gel.


----------



## amysoap

I got more supplies and tools for holiday soaping.


----------



## NsMar42111

Made three batches- plain, apple cider, and pumpkin spice. Intended to do the first two my normal HP and then do the pumpkin cp so I didn't have to wait for another cycle (only have 2 big crockpots). 

Well, it had other ideas. :evil:

Got it in the molds, nice looking, not as pumpkiny colored as I wanted but it'll work...hrm, why can't I get this top flat? Wait, is it growing?!??!?! :shark:

ARG!!! Volcano alert!

So my nice easy CP after an hour of HP'ing turned into a "quick, scrape enough of the the molds into the nearest crockpot to stop overflow". Luckily I hadn't done anything with the crockpot yet. Didn't even have to turn it on, the soap went to gel stage allllll by itself. Sigh. Plopped it back into the molds and I'm DONE.

Lesson learned: Trust *nothing* with the word "spice" in the name. :-? Oh, and don't leave the newly poured soap alone for at least 15 minutes!:bunny:


----------



## toxikon

Soap clay day!


----------



## SunRiseArts

SoapAddict415 said:


> I got it at my local Meijer store. They were in the clearance section for $1.74 each.


 

Thanks!  We do not have that store here in North Texas


----------



## SunRiseArts

toxicon, I think we buy molds in the same place! :mrgreen:


----------



## Kittish

Today I mixed another set of the Serenity EO blend. Going to do another soap scented with it, and featuring pretty heavily the firefly mica. Hopefully this one will turn out nice enough to actually share. And... when I mixed the fragrance, I also made up half a dozen sample vials at 10% dilution that I'm willing to share with folks. PM me and we can work out details. 

Those soap dough shapes are incredibly cute.


----------



## toxikon

SunRiseArts said:


> toxicon, I think we buy molds in the same place! :mrgreen:



Haha I know right! Those little silicone molds are all over the place. I buy mine from AliExpress. How can you resist them when they're only a couple bucks each!


----------



## cmzaha

I finally managed to get soaps made today or I guess I should say yesterday. I made Cherry Almond, A Salty Air Grapefruit, with Grapefruit EO, Lime EO, and Salty Sea Air FO, it smells divine. I also made a White Tea & Ginger, Creamy Vanilla, Big Sur, Teakwood and Cardamon, Lavender, Snow Drop with peppermint and Plumeria. Figured this was my last shot at restocking for Christmas, since I am back to the parents tomorrow. Love it I stay 42 days and my sister stays 20 days. Not sure how that works. Going to try to get a couple more done today


----------



## Soapstars

I made some frankincense soap for the first time. I used turmeric to get a darkish colour and in the mould it looks great with a little dusting of gold mica. Hope it looks great tomorrow when I unmould and cut it! Smells really blokish I think but interesting : )


----------



## chela1261

Made my first gradient soap and it didn’t come out the way I wanted it to. I even had enough for another layer left over so put that in another mold. The batter was so thick that it was hard to get the layers even when I would bang it on the floor after each layer. And didn’t save enough for the top. Oh well live and learn......will definitely try again


----------



## toxikon

Don't beat yourself up, chela! They look really nice!


----------



## chela1261

chela1261 said:


> Made my first gradient soap and it didn’t come out the way I wanted it to. I even had enough for another layer left over so put that in another mold. The batter was so thick that it was hard to get the layers even when I would bang it on the floor after each layer. And didn’t save enough for the top. Oh well live and learn......will definitely try again



It's upside down! How did that happen?? :headbanging:


----------



## slk

toxikon said:


> Soap clay day! View attachment 26024



those are really cool. love the definition in the flowers


----------



## SoapAddict415

Today I cut the soap I made Sunday. It didn't turn out like I had envisioned. The translucent part is supposed to be crystal clear MP with a sparkling mica in it. My swirls (plain soap batter, white, light blue & medium blue) are almost undetectable and the Heather fragrance I used started smelling like fresh cut roses as soon as I mixed it into the soap. It didn't smell like that oob. I like my top. Not bad for my first try with a fondant mat.


----------



## SoapAddict415

slk said:


> those are really cool. love the definition in the flowers


I love your fish & turtles!

Ooops! This was suppose to go under the soap dough post.


----------



## toxikon

SoapAddict415 said:


> I love your fish & turtles!
> 
> Ooops! This was suppose to go under the soap dough post.


Thank you! I think they'll be toppers for brine bars.


----------



## toxikon

I'll never get sick of rainbows! I got to try out my new wire soap cutter today that a friend made for me. Works like a charm, I love it!


----------



## jewels621

That is beautiful, toxikon! Well done (again)!


----------



## Kittish

Such pretty swirly colors, toxikon!

I got the biggest jug I could find that had the right no drip pour spout of laundry detergent that I could stand the smell of. Found a gigantic jug of free n gentle with the right configuration, so yay! Did double check that it's #2 HDPE. Soon as I get it emptied I'll clean out the jug and keep it for masterbatching lye solution. 

I got my fun molds today! Two sizes of ice cream scoops, snowflakes, mustaches, shells, and puppy paw prints. The small ice cream scoops, snowflakes and mustaches look like they'll make nice guest size soaps, the others will be pretty close to full bar size in weight. I also found a silicone 3-d baking pan I've got, shaped like a d20 with the 20 on top (naturally). I'm going to try it out with soap. Figure if it seals well enough for cake batter (and it does, I've baked with it a couple of times and no leaks), it should be well enough for soap batter. Soaps out of it will be about 3 inches in diameter, in any direction.

I might, depending on how I feel later (still pretty stiff from building a kitchen island cart yesterday) make one or two batches of soap tonight. I want to take another swing at a Serenity type soap, with the firefly mica and pink lotus EO blend and maybe make one pretty enough for gifting. Also plan on trying out orange peel wax in soap, and I'm thinking I'll try out of my new molds at the same time. See just how many little ice cream scoops a 500g batch of soap will make. I occurs to me that I should make a little soap stamp that's a simplified outline of Serenity (the ship) to use with soaps I make with this EO blend and mica.

Since I was thinking about it, I went through and updated notes in my binder, especially since I've got several test batches curing. It's not going to take me all that long to fill this first one at this rate.


----------



## SunRiseArts

toxikon said:


> Haha I know right! Those little silicone molds are all over the place. I buy mine from AliExpress. How can you resist them when they're only a couple bucks each!


 

Yep, so tempting.  I have gotten a bunch from eBay for less that 50 cents.  I bid "knowing" that I am not going to win, and then surprised!  Sometimes I even feel guilty.  The shipping has to be more than what I paid :shock:


----------



## SunRiseArts

Today I made another batch for my fair. !!!  

Not sure if I will make one more, I am so afraid not to sell all of it, and end it with too much!


----------



## SoapAddict415

Oh my Toxikon! That's gorgeous!


----------



## jules92207

Holy moly Toxikon, I love that!


----------



## toxikon

Thanks everybody! It was my first hanger swirl.


----------



## amd

Today's mind benders: 1) how should I display my soap for next year's state fair? 2) should I switch my online selling platform from my domain to Etsy? 

Other news... My 9 year old daughter is in love with soap dough. She has been dreaming up cupcake toppers for me to use.
 Her latest creations for ocean themed cupcakes. Up next: flamingos.... But we can't decide what they would smell like...


----------



## Kittish

amd said:


> Up next: flamingos.... But we can't decide what they would smell like...



They're pink, so they should smell sweet with a little bit of fruity, I'd think. Maybe strawberry? Or cotton candy with a few drops of raspberry.


----------



## SunRiseArts

Chela your soap is beautiful, it looks like the sea to me.  And I ad a similar problem with a picture, and it was the right alignment when I uploaded it, and still cannot figure out what happened.  So you are not alone.  Maybe is the position of the phone when we took the picture?  That or the are gremlins in the forum! :crazy:

Toxicon your soap is always so beautiful.  

And that mat is awesome.


----------



## earlene

I am finally back home again and read the 3 pages of posts on this thread to get caught up.  Love your colorful hanger swirl soap, *toxikon*! And the colors on your goldfish soap are super.  *Chela161*, very nice gradient soap; love the shades of turquoise blue.  

Tonight I finally ordered some cannibis scented FO.  I am really hoping it arrives in time for me to take it on my next roadtrip because I want to make the soap for my brother.  I post-poned ordering it for the past 2 or 3 roadtrips, but I'm going to the West Coast and want to make it when I get there.  It may be the first time I ever give really young soap away, but I trust my brother to follow directions about letting it cure.  Or maybe I'll only make it, but keep it to cure first then deliver it to him in November for his birthday when I go back out again after Thanksgiving.  I'll think on that. 

Anyhow, after taking the Coloring class from Carrie at SoapCon, I am stoked to create my own marijuana bud mica blend especially for his soap.  I need to go evaluate the hemp oil soap I made last month now that it's a bit older, but that can wait until morning.  And work on the recipe I want to use for his soap.  After using my 'Dad's Flagstone Patio' soap for the past few weeks, I am leaning toward using the same formula with only a slight variation - subbing some Hemp Oil for one of the others.  I'll have to run the numbers and see how it looks in the lye calculator.  I really like how it feels in use and he seemed to like it as well.  

The cool thing about the Color workshop was that it became obvious that even by traveling with only a few colorants, I'll be able to actually make a nice variety of colors when I want.  So I need to do a bit of re-vamping of my Soaping Travel bag to accommodate this new plan.  Plus make sure I have the necessary oils/butters for the road (at least the ones I can't buy along the way.)


----------



## Kittish

I made another batch of soap with my pink lotus EO blend and with firefly mica as the primary color (sea green mica, wild strawberry mineral glitter and wild violet mineral glitter as the other colors). Used brand new, flat bottomed bowls that I got to replace my original set (narrow bottoms, wide and shallow- terrific for salad and popcorn, not great for making soap). Soaped really warm, 145*F and used my stick blender for about the third time ever. Worked really well in the new bowl, and the batter came to trace in under 5 minutes. Switched to a spatula and added my EO blend... hey! _There's_ the acceleration I expected out of this mix! Luckily, I wasn't planning on doing anything complicated. Also using one of my brand new silicone loaf molds. 750g batch, left about half an inch of space at the top of the mold. House smells just wonderful right now.







Loving the silicone baking mat (not pictured- those are gaming mats showing) as my counter protector. Wipes clean super easy, and I don't have to worry about soaking through or anything being ruined if I need to set something drippy directly on it.

Mixed the scent for the orange peel wax soap I'm going to try out. Orange 10x, Ginger CO2, and just a touch of Liquidambar. Smells pretty yummy. Liquidambar has the warning that it can cause skin irritation, but there aren't any restrictions on using it. It's a fixative in perfumery, and I'm hoping it'll do the same thing in soap (and I'm using it at about the same percentage). I'll include suitable warnings on the label if the soap turns out decently and actually gets shared with anyone.


----------



## dillsandwitch

Going to be making my first batch of soap for almost a year tonight. Have finaly run out of all the soaps I had on my shelf. Lets hope I haven't forgotten how to do it


----------



## divinegoddessoaps17

*Cranberry & Fig soap*

This is what I made yesterday. Scented from WSP.  Red, white with white piping and a cherry on top!


----------



## toxikon

Oh my gosh DG! Those are stunning! Perfect for Valentine's Day.


----------



## earlene

*Kittish* & *divinegoddess*, what lovely soaps!

Well, I am catching up on housework because I was gone from home so long and am going away again.  But I am also working on a plan to catch up on soapy stuff as well.  I haven't labeled or wrapped soap in awhile, so I need to do that so I can bring some along to give away on this next trip out West.  Once on a trip I brought some of my labeling supplies, and I may do that again.  Not the impulse sealer, though, too bulky.  So I'll do some shrink wrapping today and choose which soaps to bring along to label at night when I stay in my various hotel rooms along my route.

I have discovered I am not particularly fond of the fragrance, 'Snow Witch' (Mad Oils).  It's not totally offensive to me, like some, but I just don't favor it.  I used it in my Irma soap (named after the Hurricane) and the curing bars are overpowering the room.  Perhaps others in the family will like it.  I will have to wait and see how they respond after giving them this soap when it's ready for distribution.


----------



## divinegoddessoaps17

toxikon said:


> Oh my gosh DG! Those are stunning! Perfect for Valentine's Day.



I made these for the christmas holiday festivals. But they would be good for Valentine's Day too!  Thank you.


----------



## earlene

Still been shrink wrapping bars of soap (for about 3 or 4 days in a row now).  I need to box up enough to bring along on my roadtrip to work on labeling at nights in hotels.  I'll be gone for 3 weeks.  I re-thought making my brother's cannabis soap while on the road.  I'm going to leave the hemp oil at home as I don't think it would travel well in the heat of the car.  I'll just bring along some stuff for a couple of challenge soaps and let it go at that.  I leave in the morning and except for the soap labeling stuff, packing is pretty much done.

My travels on this trip will bring me full circle about 6,000 miles of driving.  Northern California, Central Oregon, Eastern Texas and back home again in a round-about sort of route.  AND I want to be able to put the top down, so not overloading the car is a fun packing adventure.  Another reason to leave the 7 pound bottle of hemp oil at home.  As it is, my husband insists I need to bring a brand new gallon of anti-freeze with me on this trip!


----------



## annalee2003

earlene said:


> Still been shrink wrapping bars of soap (for about 3 or 4 days in a row now).  I need to box up enough to bring along on my roadtrip to work on labeling at nights in hotels.  I'll be gone for 3 weeks.  I re-thought making my brother's cannabis soap while on the road.  I'm going to leave the hemp oil at home as I don't think it would travel well in the heat of the car.  I'll just bring along some stuff for a couple of challenge soaps and let it go at that.  I leave in the morning and except for the soap labeling stuff, packing is pretty much done.
> 
> My travels on this trip will bring me full circle about 6,000 miles of driving.  Northern California, Central Oregon, Eastern Texas and back home again in a round-about sort of route.  AND I want to be able to put the top down, so not overloading the car is a fun packing adventure.  Another reason to leave the 7 pound bottle of hemp oil at home.  As it is, my husband insists I need to bring a brand new gallon of anti-freeze with me on this trip!





Ohhh, sounds like an awesome trip! I haven't gone on a big road trip since my husband was medically discharged from the army about five years ago and we drove 2,000 miles back home to CA from TN. It was long, but so much fun! So many things to see! 
Also, I'll be sure to wave hi at ya when you drive through Northern CA! [emoji12]

In other news, I made an Orange Spice Soap today. Used orange, cinnamon and clove infused water for my lye mixture. Scented with cinnamon and orange eo's. Excited to cut it tomorrow!


----------



## CTAnton

Im another one in the throes of labeling and wrapping. My friend the label maker has kindly started making me labels again. And I've started USING some of the soaps I made, coming to realize I LOVE avocado oil in my soaps. I just started using my laurel berry/olive oil soap( Can't call it Aleppo soap, I'm in Connecticut). At first try I'll give it an OK,based more on its historical perspective than anything else. All the inherent scent is gone 9 months later , which I loved, I only wish I had gone the combination lye treatment when I made it. I'll wash with it a few more times before I pass judgment, but things aren't looking exemplary out of the gate...


----------



## Soapstars

I've been doing my first craft fairs with not too much success so far. Here's a pic of the loafs I made yesterday, rosemary & lavender, peppermint and honey & beeswax. Not cutting today as they are a bit soft yet. The little hearts on the top I am making one by one with a little batter from each batch ready for Valentines Day or maybe before! I think my soap is simple but hopefully good quality. I have a lot of good feedback from folks who have used it anyway. I love it!

The peppermint one was nice and smooth until the last bit of pouring when it suddenly separated and went grainy.


----------



## Kittish

Tonight, I made soap on a stick for the very first time. Not sure if it was my EO blend (suspect it was) or the orange peel wax. I think I'm going to wind up with a lovely halloween soap. Zombie flesh green with light bits all through it. :headbanging: Two to four weeks too late for Halloween.


----------



## toxikon

Two florals in the molds - lavender and calendula.

I am really excited to cut them up!! The lavender is a purple ombre with soap clay flowers on top. And the calendula has a yellow petal stripe and some petals on top.


----------



## SunRiseArts

I have actually been making a lot of soapy things.  Simple loafs for my Christmas bazaar (I am so exited), and a couple for my eBay store,  and one specially so I could take a picture and make it my avatar!

I decided not to make too complicated ones for the bazaar, because in my experience people look for a regular bar of soap. My eucalyptus lavender is not as pretty as I hoped for, but smells really good. I still need to take a picture of a couple more.

I also did a mini for fun. I call it koi pond.  I had made the embeds before toxicon posted, so is a coincidence.


----------



## Kittish

Beautiful soaps, SRA!


----------



## toxikon

Very pretty! I like your koi, hehe!


----------



## annalee2003

I cut my chocolate mint soap. Smells so good I could eat it! [emoji16]


----------



## penelopejane

annalee2003 said:


> I cut my chocolate mint soap. Smells so good I could eat it! [emoji16]



Beautiful!  I have been trying to get a dark brown like that!  Do you mind saying how did you do it?


----------



## CTAnton

I'm plowing through all the soaps I made earlier in the year. Case in point, a dual lye castile which I made during that whole New Years Day soap "frenzy" , being 100% olive oil, those  soaps NEED a good amount of time. I used some shavings at the sink;no snottiness whatsoever! Love that dual lye approach to high oleic soaps. 
So I'm in a labeling frenzy and basically promised myself no soap making before everything already made is all set up with a label. Ok, there was that multiple batch of indigo infused olive oil soap with a calendula infusion. Those batches are still tad soft to plane but I'll post some pictures of the different concentrations next week.


----------



## annalee2003

penelopejane said:


> Beautiful!  I have been trying to get a dark brown like that!  Do you mind saying how did you do it?





Cocoa powder! Two teaspoons to be exact. Honestly I kinda think it could have been darker, but it works.


----------



## SaltedFig

I've been harvesting and drying some organic herbs and flowers for infusions.

Calendula flowers and banksia roses today - they look so pretty together, all spread out for drying.

I know the roses will discolour, but I'm hoping a hint of scent will carry through into the final products.


----------



## SunRiseArts

Tahnk you all!  Annalee you soap looks YUM!


----------



## Kittish

Those purple soap bows are just awesomely cute! The perfect finishing touch for that soap. And what's the red thing on one of them, looks like a jeweled brooch? Is pretty.


----------



## SunRiseArts

Thank you Kittish!  They are made the hot process way, not CP, so at the end I threw some fuchsia  mica (on purpose), and just gave it a quick swirl, because I wanted them to have specs, as if it was laced.


----------



## Dahila

7 pounds of luxury soap and 22 blue purple and red Bath bombs.


----------



## jewels621

Attempt #2 in the mold for this months challenge. Plus, I made a 4 lb loaf of Buttermilk Oatmeal Zinc soap, and a 4 lb loaf of laundry bars to make into powdered laundry soap later this week. Feels so good!


----------



## chela1261

Did my first attempt at the tall and skinny shimmy technique. Will cut it tonight and cannot wait to see how it came out. I can't imagine what it'll look like


----------



## jewels621

Please post pics! I've got this on my list, but have yet to try it. Would love to see your results!


----------



## divinegoddessoaps17

penelopejane said:


> Beautiful!  I have been trying to get a dark brown like that!  Do you mind saying how did you do it?



I use cocoa powder for that nice dark brown.


----------



## cmzaha

Today I finally got around to making my Tumeric Argan Shea Butter facial soap, some Christmas Sleighs and some little snowmen.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

cmzaha said:


> today i finally got around to making my tumeric argan shea butter facial soap, some christmas sleighs and some little snowmen.


----------



## Kittish

I made Songwind's shaving soap! 200g batch, 43% coconut oil, 52% stearic acid, and added 5% shea butter after the cook as the SF. My very first potassium hydroxide soap.  Was a pain getting the stearic melted, but it came together pretty easy. Was kind of amusing how suddenly it hit a phase change. Stir, stir, stir, solid. Guess I'm all done stirring. It turned almost clear when it hit gel stage, was really kind of pretty. Zapless even before I added the shea. No scent, no color for this initial batch. Got it wrapped up as a log in some parchment, plan to cut it into pucks to share out for trials. I know of at least 4 people besides myself who'll be interested in trying it.

ETA: pic. Not exciting, I know, it's just shaving soap. One to sit on my rack until it goes funky, one to try myself, and 4 more to share out in a few weeks.


----------



## penelopejane

divinegoddessoaps17 said:


> I use cocoa powder for that nice dark brown.



Lovely! Thank you.


----------



## Dahila

Zany_in_CO said:


> View attachment 26248


pictures are available when people cut soap,  but I do not take it then,  I take pics when my soap is two weeks old and is nice and smooth


----------



## divinegoddessoaps17

penelopejane said:


> Lovely! Thank you.



This is with cocoa powder.


----------



## Millie

divinegoddessoaps17 said:


> This is with cocoa powder.


I love your style!


----------



## Macv3

Kittish said:


> I made Songwind's shaving soap!



I made that last week - a small 100g batch I added to a container. I also added a little bit of Shea butter, and a tiny amount of BB Bamboo/Mint fragrance. I'm excited to try it, but I'm waiting a few more weeks.


----------



## Kittish

Macv3 said:


> I made that last week - a small 100g batch I added to a container. I also added a little bit of Shea butter, and a tiny amount of BB Bamboo/Mint fragrance. I'm excited to try it, but I'm waiting a few more weeks.



I upped the batch size specifically because I have multiple people willing to try it out and wanted to get each of them a decent size sample. Going to let this cure for two or three weeks then hand it out and try it myself. If it goes over well, I'll start experimenting with adding scent, depending on the user to some extent. The guys probably won't want as much scent as the ladies, in general. Seeing how soft the soap is (even straight out of the fridge it was malleable) I may look at packing it into push up tubes or deodorant tubes for shower and bath use, just to make it easier to hang on to. Interested to see how much it firms up with curing, though I'm not expecting it to get a lot harder.


----------



## Firestarter

Did KOH purity check and master batch for my upcoming shaving soap experiments. Also did my first post on SMF(!)


----------



## artemis

Made 3rd batch of soap in a week, cleaned everything and put it all away. No one will be able to tell I made more soap when they get home. Bwahahahahaha! Except maybe for the fact that the house smells like peppermint....


----------



## penelopejane

Dahila said:


> pictures are available when people cut soap,  but I do not take it then,  I take pics when my soap is two weeks old and is nice and smooth



Is your soap smooth at 2 weeks because you can plane it then or does it lose the wire cutting bubbles or something else?


----------



## 0115d8cf

Got accused of trying to steal 'business secrets' when I called to ask what was in a bar of soap I received as a present today! 'Everything is on the label'. Nope, the only thing on the cigar band is the store's name/location, the name of the soap, and a tagline. Oh, and 'all natural'. Of course.


----------



## Kittish

0115d8cf said:


> Got accused of trying to steal 'business secrets' when I called to ask what was in a bar of soap I received as a present today! 'Everything is on the label'. Nope, the only thing on the cigar band is the store's name/location, the name of the soap, and a tagline. Oh, and 'all natural'. Of course.



Oh, good grief. Because, no one ever has questions about ingredients because of maybe allergies? Did they get you the ingredients info you asked for?


----------



## penelopejane

0115d8cf said:


> Got accused of trying to steal 'business secrets' when I called to ask what was in a bar of soap I received as a present today! 'Everything is on the label'. Nope, the only thing on the cigar band is the store's name/location, the name of the soap, and a tagline. Oh, and 'all natural'. Of course.



Is that the reasoning for not listing ingredients? So stupid. 
We toured the US and of the MANY handmade soap I looked at over 50% didn't list ingredients so I didn't buy them (I'm allergic to a lot of stuff) and the rest had additives I avoid. So frustrating. I didn't buy one bar in the US!


----------



## jcandleattic

penelopejane said:


> Is that the reasoning for not listing ingredients? So stupid.
> We toured the US and of the MANY handmade soap I looked at over 50% didn't list ingredients so I didn't buy them (I'm allergic to a lot of stuff) and the rest had additives I avoid. So frustrating. I didn't buy one bar in the US!



Here in the US as long as the soap is not making any claims -other than it's soap (and syndet ingredients aren't used), the only labeling requirements are name of business/maker, address and net weight. You can even sell naked bars, as long as you include a card/something, with the required elements. Some people don't even include all that information... 

I can see how that is frustrating. 
I never make claims of my soap (cosmetic or otherwise - it's soap - it cleans), and don't I have any syndet ingredients in my soap, however, I ALWAYS list ingredients for the specific reason that people are allergic, or simply just prefer certain ingredients over others... 

Even if I dont' have what they are looking for, if I know other soap makers that do, I'll direct the customers to the other soapmaker. 
I don't understand the concept of "stealing" business - there is enough to go around for everyone.


----------



## 0115d8cf

Kittish said:


> Oh, good grief. Because, no one ever has questions about ingredients because of maybe allergies? Did they get you the ingredients info you asked for?



Sure didn't! I'm just trying to steal business, despite living in another state - they don't do online sales or anything, but still. At least I won't feel too bad tossing it in the back of my closet and not using it.


----------



## Skatergirl46

Wow, that doesn’t seem like a good business practice to me. 

Today I made two batches of HP. One of them was scented with Pumpkin Pie FO and not colored. It’s going brown from the FO anyway. It also has heavy cream for half of the liquid. The other is colored with raspberry mica and scented with Cherry Almond FO from BB. This one has Coconut cream for half of the liquid. I did the fluid HP thing with Greek yogurt.


----------



## SunRiseArts

Well I was very unhappy how my koi turned out.  So I had saved some soap to try the dough thing, and decided to decorate and paint them.  They look a little better, still not 100% happy, but I guess it is, what it is.


----------



## bathgeek

penelopejane said:


> Is that the reasoning for not listing ingredients? So stupid.
> 
> We toured the US and of the MANY handmade soap I looked at over 50% didn't list ingredients so I didn't buy them (I'm allergic to a lot of stuff) and the rest had additives I avoid. So frustrating. I didn't buy one bar in the US!





Curious, are you allergic to olive oil? If you aren't I have soap for you, I make single oil 100% olive oil Castile for this exact reason--too many allergies!


----------



## bathgeek

SunRiseArts said:


> Well I was very unhappy how my koi turned out.  So I had saved some soap to try the dough thing, and decided to decorate and paint them.  They look a little better, still not 100% happy, but I guess it is, what it is.





They look gorgeous!


----------



## penelopejane

bathgeek said:


> Curious, are you allergic to olive oil? If you aren't I have soap for you, I make single oil 100% olive oil Castile for this exact reason--too many allergies!



I am allergic to a whole lot of stuff including coconut and many EOs. 
My family has eczema so I make a pure Organic Castile too and high EVOO in other soaps. I love OO!


----------



## Kittish

Hahahahaha! In a lovely ironic twist, the very first soap I made, that I wasn't all that impressed with... is turning out to be the clear favorite among the people trying out my soaps... That ugly, scratchy, rubbery soap riddled with big globs of stearic... MIL has even decreed that that's the one to make her nag champa soap with- minus the ground orange peel.


----------



## Millie

One of my absolute favorites is my fourth batch of soap. Didn't even keep the recipe. :headbanging:


----------



## Kittish

Millie said:


> One of my absolute favorites is my fourth batch of soap. Didn't even keep the recipe. :headbanging:



That problem at least I won't have. I've got the recipes and sometimes extensive notes on every batch of soap I've ever made. I found this place, and the recommendation to keep notes, just before I actually took the plunge and mixed up my first batch.


----------



## Millie

Kittish said:


> That problem at least I won't have. I've got the recipes and sometimes extensive notes on every batch of soap I've ever made. I found this place, and the recommendation to keep notes, just before I actually took the plunge and mixed up my first batch.



I didn't realize how much a really long cure can change a soap, and it was only ok in the beginning. Some soaps that take 6+ months to feel good far outshine soaps made in the same time frame that were pretty good with a single month's cure. Lesson learned the long hard regretful way. Fortunately I was ashamed at the time that I got a partial gel, and kept the whole batch


----------



## artemis

I played a little with this new soap inventory tool created by Dean Wilson. I don't think I quite get how it's supposed to work yet... I have never used a tool like this before, so I can't really give you a review.

http://soapinventory.com


----------



## Skatergirl46

Millie said:


> I didn't realize how much a really long cure can change a soap, and it was only ok in the beginning. Some soaps that take 6+ months to feel good far outshine soaps made in the same time frame that were pretty good with a single month's cure. Lesson learned the long hard regretful way. Fortunately I was ashamed at the time that I got a partial gel, and kept the whole batch



I did this once and only once. I learned my lesson.  That is so frustrating.


----------



## Skatergirl46

Today I unmolded and cut the two batches that I made yesterday. I’ve been using beef tallow, Kokum butter, and HO Sunflower oil in batches lately and loving them.


----------



## SunRiseArts

Thank you bathgeek!


----------



## soaperwoman

I have added some new videos to my youtube channel. Check out soaperwoman and subscribe. 
Updated my website with a blog page. Go check it out everythingwonderfulsite.weebly.com You will also find info. on my other passion, scrapbooking. Updated my soaperwomansoaps Instagram account and have soap in my first store! yee ha!

 I just made a two color mermaid soap and go figure, one of the micas went lighter, the other darker. Soap is so weird.

 Hurt my back again decorating the yard for Halloween and decorated my house for the fall season. I am just about to stop soaping for the holiday season and concentrate on sales, namely craft fairs, so yes I am making labels day and night. November is going to be crazy.


----------



## artemis

soaperwoman said:


> I have added some new videos to my youtube channel. Check out soaperwoman and subscribe.



The only soaperwoman YouTube channel I can find has just one upload from 3 years ago. Have you got a link?


----------



## mx5inpenn

artemis said:


> I played a little with this new soap inventory tool created by Dean Wilson. I don't think I quite get how it's supposed to work yet... I have never used a tool like this before, so I can't really give you a review.
> 
> http://soapinventory.com


I subscribed as well bit haven't had a chance to play with it yet. I'm hoping once I can, it will work similarly to soap maker 3 and I won't have to buy it. $100 isn't a huge amount, but if I can get the same results for free or donation, I'm all for it!


----------



## cmzaha

artemis said:


> The only soaperwoman YouTube channel I can find has just one upload from 3 years ago. Have you got a link?


Here is the link for one of her videos [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SoWXj6oCFS0[/ame] 
Sorry to say I am not real impressed with the info and methods she uses. Watch this one and you will see why I am not impressed. How to you measure lye directly into the water with no scale.....


----------



## lenarenee

I didn't see a scale either...so how...?  But for any inexperienced soaper reading this - please disregard the notion that you shouldn't rinse lye beads from your skin with water. Do use water; cool running water. Do not use vinegar. I also have concerns about using a waxed paper carton as I wonder what a serious gel would do to it - and in general what if it leaks?


----------



## luluzapcat

I got carried away prototyping a soap cutter to the point of crisis re various bodily functions, which prevented me from trying it out by the time it was finally eligible for use! A day old soap loaf awaits partition.

I had some drawer glides from a dismantled cabinet and thought I'd see if a sliding platform into a wire would make a decent slicer. I'll report back when I finally get to the fun part.


----------



## Macv3

Today I unmoulded and cut my Snow moon soap. it's my first attempt at a layered soap with an embed and I love it


----------



## jewels621

Macv3 said:


> Today I unmoulded and cut my Snow moon soap. it's my first attempt at a layered soap with an embed and I love it



Gaaaahhh! You can't just say that and then not show us pictures! Have you met us?! Pleeeeease, can we have pictures?


----------



## psfred

Soaperwoman had the water container sitting on her small scale when she added the lye, it just doesn't show in the video -- watch when she moves the container without touching it after she starts mixing.

I've done that a lot, both for soap and at work for various things, but I've found that I cannot use stainless steel containers with my current digital scale -- as it heats up, the reading starts to drop due to some mechanical thing in the scale, so I've gone back to using separate containers.

Only real problem with weighing directly into the water is the potential for over-dosing the lye.


----------



## SoapAddict415

Today I tried a new fragrance called Blackberry Orange from Wellington Fragrances. Since they don't have a lot of reviews regarding vanillin content, ricing, etc., I added a little TD to my base so my colors (purple & orange) aren't as vibrant as I'd wanted but I'd rather have somewhat pastel colors than brown soap lol. The fragrance soaped beautifully, no noticeable browning so far & it smells awesome. I used activated charcoal & tried a pencil line for the first time too. Got a little charcoal in my orange batter but I'm ok with that. My loaf is insulated & resting now. I can't wait to get home from work tomorrow so I can unmold it.



annalee2003 said:


> I cut my chocolate mint soap. Smells so good I could eat it! [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 26234


I love it! Such beautiful chocolate swirls!


----------



## GeezLouise

Played with diluting soap paste before heading outside. Here is an image of earlier tests.


----------



## penelopejane

SoapAddict415 said:


> Today I tried a new fragrance called Blackberry Orange from Wellington Fragrances. Since they don't have a lot of reviews regarding vanillin content, ricing, etc., I added a little TD to my base so my colors (purple & orange) aren't as vibrant as I'd wanted but I'd rather have somewhat pastel colors than brown soap lol. My loaf is insulated & resting now. I can't wait to get home from work tomorrow so I can unmold it.



Sorry to say TD won't stop an FO with vanillin from turning the soap brown over the coming days. :cry:  It's best to embrace the brown in your design or avoid the FO.


----------



## Macv3

jewels621 said:


> Gaaaahhh! You can't just say that and then not show us pictures! Have you met us?! Pleeeeease, can we have pictures?



As requested


----------



## Millie

Macv3 said:


> As requested


I'm smitten


----------



## jewels621

Very nice, macv3! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## luluzapcat

I tried my homemade prototype soap slicer and it was a total success! 

The soap batch, an attempt at a 2-color bourbon and honey wall pour, was less successful than its cleavage. My batter got too thick too fast and my colors aren't distinct enough--but I'm still delighted since I'm a total beginner and it smells good and looks different and I learned stuff. Plus the gratifying cutting!


----------



## luluzapcat

Macv3, those are breathtaking. I cringe to post mine next to yours.


----------



## Kittish

luluzapcat said:


> I tried my homemade prototype soap slicer and it was a total success!
> 
> The soap batch, an attempt at a 2-color bourbon and honey wall pour, was less successful than its cleavage. My batter got too thick too fast and my colors aren't distinct enough--but I'm still delighted since I'm a total beginner and it smells good and looks different and I learned stuff. Plus the gratifying cutting!



These look awesome! In the detail image I see a monochromatic tree, the darker part is the trunk and branches and the lighter part is the foliage.


----------



## chela1261

jewels621 said:


> Please post pics! I've got this on my list, but have yet to try it. Would love to see your results!



Didn’t come out like I wanted but will post pics

My tall skinny shimmy fail :headbanging:


----------



## Kittish

chela1261 said:


> My tall skinny shimmy fail :headbanging:



Is still a pretty soap! Love the bright colors.


----------



## NsMar42111

Attempting another batch of Creamy liquid soap (IrishLass's one). So far it's way more hopeful than the last time I did it-doesn't smell like blehhhh so far. I think last time I may have overheated it... now I"m in the waiting stage.

Had some cool ice cube tray molds given to me, trying to figure out how I want to use them .


----------



## Macv3

luluzapcat said:


> Macv3, those are breathtaking. I cringe to post mine next to yours.



Oh no, don't feel like that. My first attempts at soap making were cringe worthy and even now I turn out some pretty ugly soaps. It's all trial and error (and fun).


----------



## jewels621

chela1261 said:


> My tall skinny shimmy fail :headbanging:



I would not consider that a failed soap at all. Maybe not the look you had in your head, but it's beautiful!


----------



## Dahila

Made a batch of Silky Face Moisturizer


----------



## SoapAddict415

Macv3 said:


> As requested


That's gorgeous!


----------



## SoapAddict415

My first pencil line! I'm so happy! It's scented with blackberry orange fo


----------



## amysoap

Today, I sliced the batch of Fruity scented soap Imade yesterday.


----------



## Millie

luluzapcat said:


> Macv3, those are breathtaking. I cringe to post mine next to yours.


Oops I meant to "like" the photo post, not this one. No need to cringe! Your soaps are gorgeous. I see the tree in the design too. Love the colors.


----------



## annalee2003

Made my first body scrub! 

Lemon Salt Scrub.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

annalee2003 said:


> Made my first body scrub! Lemon Salt Scrub.


If you've never tried a salt scrub before, you're in for a treat! I was always afraid to try one because I thought it would dry out my already parched skin. I took it into the shower with me. Got wet. Turned the water off. Scrubbed gently all over with special attention to elbows and feet. Rinsed. Toweled off. My skin felt totally renewed! Not parched at all. S'wonderful stuff!


----------



## annalee2003

Zany_in_CO said:


> If you've never tried a salt scrub before, you're in for a treat! I was always afraid to try one because I thought it would dry out my already parched skin. I took it into the shower with me. Got wet. Turned the water off. Scrubbed gently all over with special attention to elbows and feet. Rinsed. Toweled off. My skin felt totally renewed! Not parched at all. S'wonderful stuff!





That’s fantastic news!
I did try a bit on my hands after I made it. Only thing I didn’t like was that my hands were coated in the coconut oil that I used in the salt scrub. So I had to wash them off with a bit of soap. Which I felt like defeated the purpose of the scrub? I don’t know. Maybe I’m being picky. The thought of covering my body in oil made me cringe a bit though. 
 ... Maybe I need to add more salt to it?


----------



## NsMar42111

Finished up the creamy liquid soap (added superfat and FO) and put it to bed to see what happens....tossed the dishes in the sink to soak....and am drooling over project ideas LOL


----------



## artemis

I made soap using fresh pumpkin puree for part of my liquid. The FO (cinders/embers from Nurture) said "moderate discoloration," so I bumped up the orange color with red palm instead of white, and added Orange Vibrance mica (also nurture). It looks just like the fresh puree right now. We'll see what happens over the course of a couple of days. I've had a "moderate discoloration" from them before go very dark on me.


----------



## SunRiseArts

I got gifted neon colors and could not wait to try them!

Fitting for Halloween, but will cure after it. :evil: Was thinking of the scream painting by edvard munch

Need to clean it too, but is too fresh.


----------



## Skatergirl46

Today I made my first dual lye shaving soap. It has Bentonite clay, Vitamin E, Jojoba, and a little Aloe gel. Tried it in the shower tonight when I got home from skating practice and I got a very good shave, and my skin isn’t dry. :bathtub:


----------



## Kittish

Got my challenge entry cleaned up and photographed. Checked the first of my toy embed trial. Printed several soap dishes.


----------



## JanisR

Cut some soap, took some pictures of said soap and joined this forum (best thing I did today).


----------



## artemis

JanisR said:


> Cut some soap, took some pictures of said soap and joined this forum (best thing I did today).


What pictures? Where? We like pictures here


----------



## annalee2003

I made a soap out of apple cider. I also tried out my first pringles mold to make some round soaps.


----------



## SoapAddict415

This weekend I researched making a shave soap. I'm starting from scratch because I can't find the recipe I spent months creating when I made my 1 and only batch a few years ago. DH liked it so I honestly don't know why I never made it again. Now I want to kick myself for not keeping better track of my recipes .


----------



## artemis

I discovered that the soaps I make in a Pringles can will fit in a wide mouth Ball jar. Might be cute for my teacher gifts this year.


----------



## toxikon

Finally tested a slice of my new recipe that's been curing for about 6 weeks. I love it! I was trying to add some hardness to my go-to recipe so I subbed half of my lard for tallow. It's a nice hard bar with a good lather. I'm pleased!

Here's the recipe:

25% Lard
25% Tallow
25% Olive Oil
20% Coconut
5% Castor

3% SF
33% Lye Conc.

1 tbsp sugar PPO


----------



## NsMar42111

Threw out 6lbs of CP testers where something went badly wrong and I have mushy oily soap (and thats the good pound). 6 different molds, and the control with no fragrance zapped the heck out of me (the other ones werent zappy). The ones with fragrance, no zap. Same bottle of lye I used on a HP batch at the same time and it's fine. I did change a few percents of oil from my "normal" batch on the CP batch, but it was just 15% less lard and 15% more rice bran and yes I reran it through the lye calculators. Soft I expected, zappy I did not. Bleh.


----------



## Kittish

NsMar42111 said:


> Threw out 6lbs of CP testers where something went badly wrong and I have mushy oily soap (and thats the good pound). 6 different molds, and the control with no fragrance zapped the heck out of me (the other ones werent zappy). The ones with fragrance, no zap. Same bottle of lye I used on a HP batch at the same time and it's fine. I did change a few percents of oil from my "normal" batch on the CP batch, but it was just 15% less lard and 15% more rice bran and yes I reran it through the lye calculators. Soft I expected, zappy I did not. Bleh.



Is it possible that when you made the control, you left out the 15% lard but didn't actually add the 15% additional rice bran? Or maybe forgot to tare your scale between two different oils? That sounds to me like it's mostly likely to be a weighing error.


----------



## Kittish

I ordered supplies! Mango, shea, kokum and cocoa butters and apricot kernel, babassu, meadowfoam and argan oils. Mostly going to be used for body butters and solid lotion bars, but some will wind up in soaps. 

I remembered, not long after I placed those orders, that I needed containers to store the butters in! So I ordered some screw top pails for them. Hopefully the pails will get here before the butters do.

I think I need to make another batch or two of shaving soap. That one is being rather well received by everyone who I've given any to. I tried it out, and didn't get any stings at all from my vinegar hair rinse after shaving. And I didn't use a new blade, either. Wow.


----------



## jules92207

It has been a ridiculous year for soap making, I finally made 7 batches last weekend and 7 batches this weekend.

BB Earl Grey Lemon salt bars, lavender lemongrass eo, WSP Peppermint Stick, WSP White Christmas, BB Hot Apple Pie, BB Gingersnap, Lavender Oatmeal


----------



## dalewaite48

*Christmas Gift Bag*

A store my wife and I are vendors at requested if I would small 1/2 bars that will go into these gift bags.  They be giving them to the first 50 shopppers coming into the store to celebrate the Christmas season.  I made them out of a milk and pour goat milk base and added splashes of green and red.


----------



## SoapAddict415

dalewaite48 said:


> A store my wife and I are vendors at requested if I would small 1/2 bars that will go into these gift bags.  They be giving them to the first 50 shopppers coming into the store to celebrate the Christmas season.  I made them out of a milk and pour goat milk base and added splashes of green and red.


Ooooh! That's very pretty!

Sent from my Z828 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Those are really pretty.  Well done! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SoapEh

Last night I made soap rocks from my scraps! My plan is to use them as toppers on a beach soap -- the weighed-out oils are sitting on my soaping counter, along with the additives and all my soaping tools, the mold, safety equipment etc. 

Tonight's plan is to hit the beach -- never mind Christmas/Holiday soap, it's getting COLD here and I want to go to Tahiti


----------



## GreenDragon

*Mica Line*

Was experimenting with Mica Lines last weekend.  But what surprised me was the pretty lines of color that naturally formed in the mold.  Guarantee that if I tried to get it to do that it would come out solid as usual!  LOL


----------



## SoapEh

Made my first batch of soapy cupcakes, it was a bit of an adventure! 
I had a little sample-sized bottle of 'cupcake' scent F.O. that I bought on Amazon (when I bought my first few supplies to see if I'd like making soap, I got a package of six 'coffee shop' scents to try). It wasn't quite enough for the 2lbs of oils, but nearly, so I thought I'd go for it. I soaped at about 100F, nothing outrageous, and used a recipe that's worked well before. Not this time! I've never seen soap seize, WOW. Chemistry in action, right in my kitchen! Well, I figured I had nothing to lose so I got mad and stick blended the living daylights out of the nearly-solidified mess, and got it back to a very thick but smooth consistency (before it had been splitting into a solid/liquid monstrosity). I globbed it into cupcake molds, mashed it down, and vowed never to buy fragrance from some unreliable unknown ever again. 

I made another batch of soap and split it into two, hoping to use a split piping bag for chocolate/vanilla icing. Yeah... no. Vanilla set up way faster than chocolate because of the TD in the batter; I knew if I waited for the chocolate to set up, the vanilla would be too stiff. So I piped the cupcakes with vanilla and it turned out I had more than enough. Now I had a pound of chocolate fudge scented soap and nothing left to do with it. 

I took out a little 6-bar rectangle mold, threw the fudge soap in, decorated the tops with little dabs left from the vanilla bag and now I guess I have little cupcakes and little chocolate brownies. 

Now all I have to do is find some oddballs who want to wash themselves with desserts


----------



## SoapAddict415

GreenDragon said:


> Was experimenting with Mica Lines last weekend.  But what surprised me was the pretty lines of color that naturally formed in the mold.  Guarantee that if I tried to get it to do that it would come out solid as usual!  LOL


That's very pretty.

I just completed my first attempt for the 1920s theme challenge! Challenges seem to bring out my adventurous​ side so I tested a new recipe, attempted a hanger swirl & cpop'd for the first time! I can't wait to see how it all turns out!


----------



## Kittish

Checked in supplies today! Hmm, my butters came in pails already. Guess I don't need these screw top ones after all? Though they might be easier to open and close than the pails the stuff is in already. 5 pounds each of mango, kokum, shea, and cocoa butter from chemistrystore.com. Mostly for body butter and lotion bars, but some of it will wind up in soap. Same with the oils, 7 pounds each of babassu, apricot kernel and meadowfoam and 16 ounces of argan from Brambleberry. The argan probably won't be used in soap, it'd be pretty well wasted like that.

Glow in the dark CP safe pigment from Nurture! Stuff glows BRIGHT! Straight out of the shipping box it was glowing darn near bright enough to see in daylight. Niece and nephew both already have let me know they want glow in the dark soap.  Their mom is going to be just nuts over it, too. She went absolutely bonzo when she found out I had glow in the dark filament for my printer. I made a Star Wars ring and a whole bunch of Star Wars themed snowflake ornaments with the glow in the dark filament for her. 

Later this week, when I finish my current editing job, I'll make my first attempt for this month's challenge. Since I'm on a deadline for the editing, it does kind of need to be done first. :???:


----------



## SoapAddict415

I rushed home from work to cut my first attempt for the November challenge. My hanger swirl is non-existent but CPOP-ing for the first time made my colors pop. I'm hooked on CPOP now. Oh darn! Guess I'll have to make more soap for the challenge lol.


----------



## SherylG

I cut my 4 lb batch of infused herbal soap this morning. It turned out very nice. I had to rebatch it for several reasons but it's good now. 
Tomorrow I plan to make a 4 lb batch of oatmeal, honey and banana soap with the honey mixed into just some of the final soap and used as a brown swirl. The banana is just the scent. No real banana in the soap. I'm going to try the hanger swirl for the first time too.

Soap cupcakes and brownies would make great stocking stuffers for kids, as long as the label was REALLY clear. lol  *SOAP*


----------



## SunRiseArts

Kittish said:


> Checked in supplies today! Hmm, my butters came in pails already. Guess I don't need these screw top ones after all? Though they might be easier to open and close than the pails the stuff is in already. 5 pounds each of mango, kokum, shea, and cocoa butter from chemistrystore.com. Mostly for body butter and lotion bars, but some of it will wind up in soap. Same with the oils, 7 pounds each of babassu, apricot kernel and meadowfoam and 16 ounces of argan from Brambleberry. The argan probably won't be used in soap, it'd be pretty well wasted like that.
> 
> Glow in the dark CP safe pigment from Nurture! Stuff glows BRIGHT! Straight out of the shipping box it was glowing darn near bright enough to see in daylight. Niece and nephew both already have let me know they want glow in the dark soap.  Their mom is going to be just nuts over it, too. She went absolutely bonzo when she found out I had glow in the dark filament for my printer. I made a Star Wars ring and a whole bunch of Star Wars themed snowflake ornaments with the glow in the dark filament for her.
> 
> Later this week, when I finish my current editing job, I'll make my first attempt for this month's challenge. Since I'm on a deadline for the editing, it does kind of need to be done first. :???:


 

 Oh pictures?


----------



## SherylG

I made a large batch of oatmeal soap today with honey soap mix swirled in, or rather lightly mixed in, since I poured it as soon as it was blended so it was too thin to swirl. 

I usually dissolve the lye in the water and don't add the milk until I mix, when the lye has cooled. Today I forgot to do that and mixed it with the water before adding the lye. It'll still make the same soap, it'll just be darker brown.  I'm such a dolt to do that when I know better! I don't usually want brown soap. I wanted the soap lighter in colour so the honey soap bit would be dark brown swirls, anyway, I think the honey soap mix will still be darker than the cooked milk soap. The last honey soap I made was very dark brown. Oh well, it's oatmeal/honey soap. It can be brown. It's all still good.   

At least I remembered to mix the sugar and salt into the lye water this time. I mixed it in the water before adding the lye. Thanks guys, that was a good tip! No candy bits. 

I think I will make tangerine soap next, or maybe strawberry. This time I will remember to do every little thing right!! I just can't seem to get back into the groove after a few years off!


----------



## ozziesgirl

*Hemisphere Soap*

I used a Pringles can for a soap mold (one of my favorite molds), and it was just a fluke that the top bar has this cool round top. It is the perfect shape for washing your armpits! I wish I could make tons of them!


----------



## SoapEh

Made my first batch of round soap! I have a cardboard tube just a little bit wider than a Pringles can. I lined it with a flexible plastic cutting board that was rolled and taped around the outside, with a piece of freezer paper to cap the end. Then I took a second cutting board, folded it into a tight S, put it inside the first, and voila, a yin/yang symbol mold (all credit to the interwebs - I didn't make this technique up, I've seen it a few times on YouTube). 

Now... YouTubers make the process of making black and white soap look easy. It's not. 

Two pots. Check. Black iron oxide, titanium oxide. check. pre-mix both in a little bit of oil / water. checkity-check. 

Made up a 3lb batch of soap (knowing the mold holds about 3.5; too little is fine, but I didn't want overflow). I would normally test a technique or recipe with 1-2lbs, but I didn't want to take all the tedious steps involved, make an incredible soap, and only have a couple of bars of soap to show for it. So I went all-in and crossed my fingers. 

Pouring both colours at the same time seems to be super important with this soap. Like using dividers in a loaf mold, you want to keep the two sides at the same level so they stay on their respective sides. 

I didn't want to have the soap too thick, it needed to be pourable. I was afraid if it started to thicken, the whole thing would be ruined. I think I poured early -- it was TOO thin, snuck under and around the edges, and what I ended up with was, basically, a very tall and thin in-the-pot-swirl. And because the white wasn't *white* but rather creamy, and the black wasn't *black* but charcoal grey, the mix is probably going to come out... greige. 

Oh, and when I went back to check on the soap, the round profile of the plastic cutting board had pinched inward, so it was a bit ovalish on one side. 

TL;DR -- I won't know for sure until tomorrow, but I'm pretty certain I made beige/grey, not-quite-round soap.


----------



## SherylG

Oh Dear! Well, it was a good plan. You never know, it might turn out to be beautiful soap!


----------



## annalee2003

I made an “ombré” soap on Friday. Not sure if I like it. Think I’ll try a different color next time.


----------



## artemis

annalee2003 said:


> I made an “ombré” soap on Friday. Not sure if I like it. Think I’ll try a different color next time.
> 
> View attachment 26611


Looks like little marble slabs!


----------



## Kittish

SunRiseArts said:


> Oh pictures?



Put some up in the Photo Gallery.


----------



## Kittish

Not exactly soapy, but I made another attempt at body butter tonight. Looks good so far. I started off trying not to have to melt anything, but the kokum would not smooth out. So I did heat and hold, 20 minutes at 180, to hopefully temper my butters. Since I was doing that, I decided to add part of my first batch (similar recipes, and I've already worked out how much of what was added). Used cold packs around the bowl of my stand mixer to help it start cooling down fairly quickly, with the mixer going on low. One hour on, half an hour off, another hour on and it finally got down to close to room temp. Added an ounce of unmelted shea and kept mixing. At the moment it's all smooth and fluffy and really pretty. Tomorrow I'll split the batch, and add scent to part of it and get it all packaged into jars. Meanwhile, it's sitting covered on my counter so I can make sure it doesn't go all weird on me.

ETA: Pic! It looks just like whipped cream...






Kokum, shea, and mango butters, meadowfoam seed oil, rice bran oil, and vitamin E. I'll scent part of it with pink lotus and carnation and leave the rest unscented.


----------



## mx5inpenn

Ugh. I cut my latest batch. I used high water and forced gel in an attempt at intentional glycerin rivers. Of course, there isn't a one! Oh well, its still pretty.


----------



## Kittish

mx6inpenn said:


> Ugh. I cut my latest batch. I used high water and forced gel in an attempt at intentional glycerin rivers. Of course, there isn't a one! Oh well, its still pretty.



Murphy strikes again! Of course, if you hadn't wanted them, you'd have a loaf full of rivers... Um... gonna show us? Please?


----------



## mx5inpenn

Kittish said:


> Murphy strikes again! Of course, if you hadn't wanted them, you'd have a loaf full of rivers... Um... gonna show us? Please?


Ain't that the truth! They are scented with nurture's winter wonderland. They are fine as is, but I thought rivers would add something to it.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

I made 4 dozen chocolate Lip Balms today (20% dark chocolate) for my wholesale customer. Genteel lady that she is, she labels it "Reindeer Poop" and sells out during the holidays every year. Imagine that! XD


----------



## Dahila

a batch of hand cream, made, labeled and packed already


----------



## SherylG

looked at and fondled my oatmeal honey banana soap (using gloves, of course). It's getting harder!  and I took a a shower with soap! lol! 

I discussed my soaps with a neighbor over coffee this morning and am planning my next batch...maybe half strawberry and half tangerine. I make big 4.5 lb batches so can split one after trace, on occasion. I'm considering going with ABS molds for round soaps. I had PVC molds once before, approx 20 yrs ago but sold them as I moved onto a different kind of mold. Now I want to go back to round soaps but will probably go with ABS molds as that's what I have on hand. 

Any problems with ABS molds as opposed to PVC?


----------



## Kittish

SherylG said:


> looked at and fondled my oatmeal honey banana soap (using gloves, of course). It's getting harder!  and I took a a shower with soap! lol!
> 
> I discussed my soaps with a neighbor over coffee this morning and am planning my next batch...maybe half strawberry and half tangerine. I make big 4.5 lb batches so can split one after trace, on occasion. I'm considering going with ABS molds for round soaps. I had PVC molds once before, approx 20 yrs ago but sold them as I moved onto a different kind of mold. Now I want to go back to round soaps but will probably go with ABS molds as that's what I have on hand.
> 
> Any problems with ABS molds as opposed to PVC?





> Sodium hydroxide solutions (10-100%) do not attack plastics, such as Teflon and other fluorocarbons,
> such as ethylene tetrafluoroethylene (Tefzel), ethylene chlorotrifluoroethylene (Halar),
> chlorotrifluoroethylene (Kel-F), polyvinylidene chloride (up to 70%), polyvinyl chloride (PVC),
> polypropylene, nylon, acrylonitrile-butadiene-styrene (ABS), styrene-acrylonitrile (SAN), polyetherether
> ketone (Peek), high-density polyethylene (HDPE), ultra high molecular weight polyethylene (UHMPE),
> crosslinked polyethylene (XPE), polystyrene and ethylene vinyl acetate (EVA) (52,54); elastomers, such
> as ethylene propylene (EP,EPDM), nitrile rubber (nitrile Buna N), neoprene, Viton A and other
> fluorocarbons, Chemraz, Kalrez, Teflon and Fluoraz, chloroprene, butyl rubber (isobutylene isoprene;
> IIR), natural rubber, synthetic isoprene, chlorosulfonated polyethylene (CSM), silicone rubbers, flexible
> polyvinyl chloride (PVC), ethylene vinyl acetate; and coatings, such as chemical resistant epoxy, coal tar
> epoxy, general purpose epoxy, epoxy polyamide, phenolic and urethanes (10-50% but see above for
> higher concentrations).



From here: http://www.ercoworldwide.com/wp-content/uploads/MSDS-Sodium-Hydroxide-Solution-Rev-41.pdf

Yes, ABS is safe to use with soap. I use ABS filament for printing soap dishes (better for wet environments than PLS) (not really relevant, I guess, though).


----------



## SherylG

Great, thanks! That's what I'll go with then. Easy...and cheap!


----------



## KellySoapCo

Absolutely nothing! I'm waiting for my shipment of oils, lol


----------



## bathgeek

Ugh. Input months of entries into Soapmaker 3. I’ve been running an informal loan between myself and the LLC, and Soapmaker won’t do what I want re: keeping track of what is owners equity vs account payable. Bah.


----------



## Kittish

Cleared off all the fully cured soaps from my racks. :shock: Got quite a pile of soap to package and crate for storage/gifting.

Tried out some of the new recipes. The lard bar is rock hard and does indeed lather excellently. The color has faded to an old denim sort of light blue-grey.  It's got kind of a funky, musty smell to it that is probably just because the lard I used was old. It's not a strong smell, though, and it doesn't seem to linger. New lard + adding fragrance should fix that. 

The vanillin trial made instantly dark brown lather. Not too surprised, since the bars have turned almost black. Not sure if it'll stain skin or surfaces, though I sort of expect it to. The fragrance of the bars is present when they're dry, vanishing completely far as I can tell when the bar is wet. 

Rose geranium EO *sticks* in soap. Used as part of the blend in my celebration soap, and it's very much present. Thankfully, it's lost a lot of the harsh, green notes that is the first thing to assault my nose right out of the bottle, and the ones remaining have mellowed into supporting roles. It's quite a nice scent, now.

The orange peel wax is tenaciously holding its orange scent. Used at 5%, it's the dominant scent even in the batch I used green cognac EO in with it. I'm wondering if it would help anchor other citrus scents, or would they still fade and leave behind the orange? I've not used lanolin (yet), so I can't actually directly compare the two materials in soap, but the orange peel wax leaves a nice feeling behind after washing with that soap. 

Planned out several batches of soap to make over the next week or so. 

Picked out the three recipes I've given people bars of that have gotten the best feedback to make new small batches of. 

Also tinkering with the homemade MP recipe, using a combination of butters instead of just cocoa. I don't care that it's not going to be clear. The cocoa butter only batch turned out quite nice. 

And then a tiny little 100g batch of hot process peanut oil single oil soap. I have a scale accurate enough that I'm confident working with such a small batch size.


----------



## MorpheusPA

Did you ever have a bad day?  A murderously bad day (not literally, of course)?  A day where you have abundant excess energy, a headache, and need an outlet for your energy?

Today was that day.  I don't do complex swirls.  I can't do complex swirls.  I definitely never do patterned tops.

This is what's currently in the oven at 160 and falling.  It's 90% tallow, 5% coconut, 5% castor, unscented because I needed as much work time as possible.  Work temperature was 120° to keep the tallow liquid.

That dun-colored sort of reddish stripe is actually Blue #1 and will flare brilliant purple by tomorrow.


----------



## shunt2011

MorpheusPA said:


> Did you ever have a bad day?  A murderously bad day (not literally, of course)?  A day where you have abundant excess energy, a headache, and need an outlet for your energy?
> 
> Today was that day.  I don't do complex swirls.  I can't do complex swirls.  I definitely never do patterned tops.
> 
> This is what's currently in the oven at 160 and falling.  It's 90% tallow, 5% coconut, 5% castor, unscented because I needed as much work time as possible.  Work temperature was 120° to keep the tallow liquid.
> 
> That dun-colored sort of reddish stripe is actually Blue #1 and will flare brilliant purple by tomorrow.





That looks awesome. Nicely done.  I’m so jealous, I haven’t made soap since July.  So want to and need to but life has gotten in the way.  Can’t wait to see it when done.  [emoji1303]


----------



## kath4553

*Soap For Me*


After all the soapmaking for the holidays, I decided to make a batch just for me.  I made a shea-heavy soap scented with gardenia and used Mad Micas Hot Man Tin Roof, Guava Lava, and Snow White.  I even dusted the top with some copper.  It made me very happy and now I can't wait for tomorrow to see it cut.  Soaping is my therapy
:bath1:


----------



## Dahila

8 jelly soaps ; 4 red scented with Dreamsicle, 4 orange scented with Avobath


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Made 32 bottles of Essential Lotion for my wholesale customer -- scented with 6 essential oils known to be anti-inflammatory and soothing for pain relief from arthritis and fibromyalgia. I love making it because the scent is very nice, not medicinal at all, and I know it may help the customers that buy it. It's a good seller for us.


----------



## Kittish

I made a perfume oil inspired by (and I hope reminiscent of) Bois des Iles by Chanel. By far the most complicated blend I've put together so far, but it smells pretty good. Probably will smell even better after a few weeks to meld and mature. I'm going to use part of the bottle I made to scent my challenge soap, if I can find/make time to make it before the entry thread closes. Seems fitting, Bois des Iles was introduced in 1926.


----------



## SherylG

Packaged my finished healing herbal infused soap. Thinking about making tangerine in a few days.


----------



## MorpheusPA

I made the mistake of photographing one of my soaps a little too early; it turns out the red (and, by extension, the purple) needed some time to oxidize to hit electric pink and purple...


----------



## earlene

Yesterday I wrapped and labeled soap I made the first night of the Northern California wildfires.  I will be giving these bars to my DIL's family when we  go there for Thanksgiving in a few days.  The other two soaps I made on this trip are not ready yet, so they are still curing in a plastic basket.  

Also read back several pages on this thread, but still not caught up.


----------



## MorpheusPA

And The Last for Christmas.  It's a high-lard formula, which really only requires 4 weeks.  It's in the oven enjoying a CPOP session at 170°.  Predictably, it's peppermint with a dash of evergreen and a drop of musk to anchor it a little bit.


----------



## SunRiseArts

Kittish said:


> I made a perfume oil inspired by (and I hope reminiscent of) Bois des Iles by Chanel. By far the most complicated blend I've put together so far, but it smells pretty good. Probably will smell even better after a few weeks to meld and mature. I'm going to use part of the bottle I made to scent my challenge soap, if I can find/make time to make it before the entry thread closes. Seems fitting, Bois des Iles was introduced in 1926.


 

  oooh  you know I LOVE  Channel.  Their perfumes are exquisite.  I wear No 5 since I was 15, I think it has become part of my natural smell. :think:

Very clever and fitting to use that combination for the challenge!


----------



## Kittish

SunRiseArts said:


> oooh  you know I LOVE  Channel.  Their perfumes are exquisite.  I wear No 5 since I was 15, I think it has become part of my natural smell. :think:
> 
> Very clever and fitting to use that combination for the challenge!



I am somewhat slightly handicapped in that I've never smelled any of the Chanel perfumes, including the one I'm trying to approximate. :???: I'm just going off of reviews. It needs some tweaking still, I think, but the fine tuning is going to have to wait til I can order a couple of EOs.


----------



## Cirafly24

Just finished my last Christmas soap, right under the wire! It's my yearly staple, too. Scent O'Claus. 

If you participated in the 2011 Christmas swap, you've gotten one!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

cirafly24 said:


> just finished my last christmas soap, right under the wire! It's my yearly staple, too. *scent o'claus*.


----------



## jewels621

I just ordered my Christmas presents from my husband.....we have an understanding....I buy my own presents and act surprised when I open them Christmas morning so I get EXACTLY what I've been jonesing for.  I ordered a Japanese wood plane tool for fancier beveled edges, a giant slab mold, and a loaf splitter. I'm going to be so excited on Christmas morning! :smalltree:


----------



## amd

Long time no see! Trying to get back into the swing of life after the craziness of the last 2 months. We brought grandma home for her last day Oct 31. I've been struggling with her being gone now. I've tried to make a few batches of soap but my arm is not able to lift or move well enough yet (back story: flu shot gone horribly wrong), so I am living vicariously through Instagram and You Tube. Hopefully my hubs will be able to help me over the long weekend so I can get some soap back on the cure rack.


----------



## MorpheusPA

Well, last night, actually.  I'd thoroughly cleaned out an old lye bottle from Essential Depot and used it as a vertical circular mold.  The central soap shouldn't be quite so bulls-eye as this is.

Now I just have to figure out how to get the soap out of it.  Yeah, didn't think about that one...

Here's the photo as it's just about to be cooked on the seedling mat:


----------



## penelopejane

MorpheusPA said:


> Now I just have to figure out how to get the soap out of it.  Yeah, didn't think about that one...



Get a can that has a diameter as close to the diameter of the soap as you can find. 
Stand it under the cylinder and push the soap down on top of it. 
Once it starts to move it will be easy.


----------



## Cellador

amd said:


> Long time no see! Trying to get back into the swing of life after the craziness of the last 2 months. We brought grandma home for her last day Oct 31. I've been struggling with her being gone now. I've tried to make a few batches of soap but my arm is not able to lift or move well enough yet (back story: flu shot gone horribly wrong), so I am living vicariously through Instagram and You Tube. Hopefully my hubs will be able to help me over the long weekend so I can get some soap back on the cure rack.



I am so sorry for your loss. I hope life gets back on track for you soon.


----------



## SaltedFig

Trying to make myself accept that an entire batch of soap needs to be binned (sulphur contamination) ... about 3lbs of really nice soap that I made for the challenge, and I need to do some testing to confirm the source of the sulphur before I can remake it.

I don't want to do testing today ... I have a birthday cake to make before it gets over 90F (it's 10am here and already hot outside).

So ... does thinking about soap count?


----------



## bathgeek

SaltedFig said:


> Trying to make myself accept that an entire batch of soap needs to be binned (sulphur contamination) ... about 3lbs of really nice soap that I made for the challenge, and I need to do some testing to confirm the source of the sulphur before I can remake it.




Okay, this one’s a new one to me. What is sulphur contamination? I googled and found out sulphur soap was a thing... I’m assuming you can’t just call it that?


----------



## SaltedFig

bathgeek said:


> Okay, this one’s a new one to me. What is sulphur contamination? I googled and found out sulphur soap was a thing... I’m assuming you can’t just call it that?



Well, apparently E220 (Sulphur Dioxide), which is a preservative in some things, that can cause a CP soap to smell like sulphur. I don't know if this is the problem, and if it is, I don't know which ingredient is the culprit (none have preservatives listed). There are two possibilities for this (one ingredient is a new batch, and one is from an old batch but used in an amount much higher than I usually use.).

So I need to make at least two test soaps, and hope that one of them actually DOES have the problem,  otherwise I'll have to test all of the oils I used, which is not an  appealing thought.

And no. No sulphur soap. Made it, hate it, never again.


----------



## artemis

SaltedFig said:


> about 3lbs of really nice soap that I made for the challenge, and I need to do some testing to confirm the source of the sulphur before I can remake it.



I hope you're not remaking it just for the challenge? We can't smell the sulfur, but we can appreciate a pretty soap picture.


----------



## SaltedFig

artemis said:


> I hope you're not remaking it just for the challenge? We can't smell the sulfur, but we can appreciate a pretty soap picture.



Thank you for the lovely thought, but I just can't! I would feel like I'd cheated somehow (isn't that the silliest thing? :think.

That, and I don't want to keep the soap, even for a few days ... I'm panicking that it's little smelly will get into other things :silent:

There's nothing for it. But the testing (which I'm not looking forward to). Or I can make a different soap, without those two ingredients ... ooooh! I like that thought! Thanks artemis! :mrgreen:


----------



## MorpheusPA

penelopejane said:


> Get a can that has a diameter as close to the diameter of the soap as you can find.
> Stand it under the cylinder and push the soap down on top of it.
> Once it starts to move it will be easy.



I had to pound on it until it broke away a bit, then cut off the bottom, then push it out of the cylinder.  Since the mold was free, no big deal.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Made two batches of Aleppo Soap today for an event next Spring and a dozen Achy Breaky Balms for personal use and gifting. I've been having problems climbing stairs lately so I finally got around to making something just _pour moi_!


----------



## SunRiseArts

That is so good Zany!

Popping in real quick to wish everyone a Happy Thanksgiving. 

I hope everyone is blessed.


----------



## penelopejane

MorpheusPA said:


> I had to pound on it until it broke away a bit, then cut off the bottom, then push it out of the cylinder.  Since the mold was free, no big deal.



Next time what you can do it line the cylinder mold with a silicone mat.  
They are really cheap on aliexpress.  Cut it to size and slide it in so the edges just meet.  If there is a little bit of a gap you can pare this down carefully with a knife. A gap is better than an overlap for finishing it. This will slide really easily.

Buy some PVC pipe and a lid that fits that you buy from the hardware shop.  Or wrap the end in saran wrap and stuff the whole eind in a can that fits it exactly.  Then line it.  After the pour just pull off the can or lid.


----------



## Heika

I did... nothing today. I slept, and slept some more. This season always kicks my butt.

Tomorrow morning, I will make Christmas tree cupcakes. And, think about restocking a few soaps that are very close to needing to be restocked. Maybe tomorrow night. I made a couple loafs of a soap I have made dozens of times before last night. I usually hot process it, and this time I CPOPed it for the first time. I wanted a fancy top to dress it up a bit. 20 lbs of soap, and it overheated in the oven. I babysat that soap for half the night, but I got it to process. In retrospect, I need to reduce my sugar content with CPOP and run at a higher water discount. CP is just so much more finicky than hot process. I feel like I am learning how to make soap all over again.


----------



## toxikon

One of those soaping nights. Good lord!

Seizing and super heat while trying to pour a layered 6 colour soap. The batter got so hot that my hands were sweating in my gloves. I'm amazed I got it into the mold at all. At least I didn't have to wait to add the piping LOL.


----------



## bathgeek

DH’s cousin’s family spent Thanksgiving at our place and cooked. *happy* After, I commandeered their teen daughter to pick out some fragrance/color combinations for me. Girl has a good nose and a nice sense for color. Might take her in as unpaid summer labor next year. ^_~


----------



## Kittish

bathgeek said:


> DH’s cousin’s family spent Thanksgiving at our place and cooked. *happy* After, I commandeered their teen daughter to pick out some fragrance/color combinations for me. Girl has a good nose and a nice sense for color. Might take her in as unpaid summer labor next year. ^_~



You mean as an apprentice?  After all, you'll be giving her the opportunity to learn a new skill.


----------



## bathgeek

Kittish said:


> You mean as an apprentice?  After all, you'll be giving her the opportunity to learn a new skill.




Why yes, of course, how silly of me. ^_~


----------



## Kittish

I'm printing a widget to hold a loaf mold at an angle. It's got two angles built in, 45 and 30 degrees I believe. It's a scaled up version of a speaker holder I found on Thingiverse. The original size file isn't quite big enough for me to feel comfortable using it to hold a mold at an angle while I pour into it. The scaled up version will be a bit over 3 inches wide, almost six inches long, and just over two inches tall. Should hold my 750g/1000g loaf molds quite securely.


----------



## penelopejane

Kittish said:


> I'm printing a widget to hold a loaf mold at an angle. It's got two angles built in, 45 and 30 degrees I believe. It's a scaled up version of a speaker holder I found on Thingiverse. The original size file isn't quite big enough for me to feel comfortable using it to hold a mold at an angle while I pour into it. The scaled up version will be a bit over 3 inches wide, almost six inches long, and just over two inches tall. Should hold my 750g/1000g loaf molds quite securely.



Or you could do 2 - one for each end of the mold.


----------



## penelopejane

toxikon said:


> One of those soaping nights. Good lord!
> 
> Seizing and super heat while trying to pour a layered 6 colour soap. The batter got so hot that my hands were sweating in my gloves. I'm amazed I got it into the mold at all. At least I didn't have to wait to add the piping LOL.



What a time saver!


----------



## Kittish

penelopejane said:


> Or you could do 2 - one for each end of the mold.



I tried that, and two smaller supports turns out to be more stable than one big one. Thank you for the idea!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Made 64 Breathe Easy Shower Steamers today! I failed last year, and the year before. I guess the third try is a charm! Did a lot of research and took the best tips from half a dozen sources. Lo and behold, it worked. My new toy, a Moon Cake Press worked perfectly, and it was so much fun to pop those little 2-ounce hummers out. 

Doin' the Happy Soapers Dance!


----------



## SunRiseArts

Zany, pictures please!!!!!!!!

I am making merlot wine soap today .....


----------



## Misschief

It feels like forever but I made a 1 kg batch (oil weight) of salt bars today. It's my and my daughter's favourite facial soap and she took my last one last weekend.


----------



## SaltedFig

The replacement batch is done and it smells divine.

Played with soap art enough today to know I need a LOT more practice.

A happy soaping day.


----------



## amd

Finally accomplished some soaping! The hubs did not come help, but my 10 year old was more than willing. We made 4lbs of egg nog soap and (finally!) made the "Baked Potato" soap I have been dreaming of for 6 months. I added in egg nog to the first batch at 5% of my total recipe weight. It played beautifully with everything despite my concerns about the egg in it. The second batch was 50/50 leftover mashed potatoes and water and used cannabis FO (hence the "baked" part of the potato). It played really nice too. My daughter made a color change last minute on me - I had planned for just a nice white soap, but she wasn't having it. She pulled out some purple, blue, silver, and sparkly white micas and told me we were making "galaxy" soap. She took over the whole in the pot swirl. She's a bit of a genius, I think, because it turned out gorgeous! She wasn't a fan of the fragrance, though, lol. I am really curious to try this soap once cured. Potato soap may be a new niche for me.

My daughter has a partial scholarship to a local horse camp next summer, and she is really wanting to earn the money for the remainder of it herself. In October she designed a soap and used soap dough to make lollipop embellishments, and then she helped me make the soap part of it. I showed her how to figure out costs etc. so that we could price them. Tonight we will be making chocolate mint soap cookies as part of her fundraising endeavors. She has been working on cutting out green soap dough pieces in hearts and stars, and tonight we will make a chocolate mint soap base in a PVC cylinder. Tomorrow we should be able to cut them into nice slices and start placing the green pieces. Give her a few more years, and she may be some stiff competition for me.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

^^^^^    
  What fun! I do believe your 10-year-old daughter has a bright future in design. Hang on for a wild ride, Mom!

Shipped 32 bars of Bible Soap to my wholesale customer yesterday. Made and shipped 32 bottles of Essential Lotion today, along with 2 dozen "Real Mint" Lip Lubes. That's the last of it for this season. Now I can relax. HAH!


----------



## Kittish

Zany_in_CO said:


> ^^^^^    View attachment 26773
> What fun! I do believe your 10-year-old daughter has a bright future in design. Hang on for a wild ride, Mom!
> 
> Shipped 32 bars of Bible Soap to my wholesale customer yesterday. Made and shipped 32 bottles of Essential Lotion today, along with 2 dozen "Real Mint" Lip Lubes. That's the last of it for this season. Now I can relax. HAH!



For about one day, then you have to start prepping stock for Valentine's. :mrgreen:


----------



## penelopejane

Browsing for soap pics I found a page on Pinterest where the writer tells you to buy cheap dial soap and wrap it in brown paper on which you've printed a fake soap  ompany name and fake ingredients then wrap some around it.

All this to cheaply decorate your bathroom! 
Whatever next! 
I'd be so embarrassed if someone desperate for soap caught me out in such a lie!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Kittish said:


> For about one day, then you have to start prepping stock for Valentine's. :mrgreen:



I wish! LOL Update: Got an order today for 2 more batches of Goat Milk Lotion. Luckily I can put it off until next week and go back to eating bon bons and catching butterflies for the rest of this week. :mrgreen:


----------



## bathgeek

Trying out lye masterbatching. I hope this works out. I’ve got a covered container of lye cooling down—I’ll be transferring it to a #2 plastic jug after it cools. The jugs and container have tons of poison markings on them too! Tomorrow I just have to re-weigh it and add back water to get it to 50%.


----------



## Kittish

Ordered a loaf splitter from Bud Haffner and some more EOs. At this rate, I'm going to need another storage case for all the EOs soon. 

Not soapy, but I'm printing out a few dozen infinity cube fidget toys in a variety of colors, for the preschool class my nephew is in. Took one with me the other day when I went to pick up the spawnlings after school and every kid who saw it was like "can I have one?" So I talked to the pre-K teacher about making some for the class and she said "Sure!" Thankfully, it's a very small school. There are all of 30 kids in pre-K.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Kittish said:


> I'm going to need another storage case for all the EOs soon.


Space-Saver Idea: I have a 4-shelf (plastic-coated wire) spice rack mounted at "eye level" on the laundry room wall. Each shelf is 4.5" deep, 17" wide and there's enough head room between shelves to hold a 16 oz bottle. 

The shelves are deep enough to double up on smaller bottles. (I really need to add another one... the overflow is taking up too much space in the cabinet next to that shelf!!!)  I have blends on the top shelf and singles below that... in alphabetical order to make it easy to find what I need.

The heating/cooling vent is closed so the laundry room stays around 68°F year round and we keep the door closed so no light gets in there. 

Just a thought...


----------



## Kittish

Zany_in_CO said:


> Space-Saver Idea: I have a 4-shelf (plastic-coated wire) spice rack mounted at "eye level" on the laundry room wall. Each shelf is 4.5" deep, 17" wide and there's enough head room between shelves to hold a 16 oz bottle.
> 
> The shelves are deep enough to double up on smaller bottles. (I really need to add another one... the overflow is taking up too much space in the cabinet next to that shelf!!!)  I have blends on the top shelf and singles below that... in alphabetical order to make it easy to find what I need.
> 
> The heating/cooling vent is closed so the laundry room stays around 68°F year round and we keep the door closed so no light gets in there.
> 
> Just a thought...



Don't have a proper laundry room, otherwise I'd probably already have shelves up in it. It's a great idea, though.


----------



## TheDragonGirl

Got my Christmas soaps stamped! Went with a gingerbread theme this year.


----------



## bathgeek

Pumpkin soap today! My order of BCN’s vanilla stabilizer came in, and with it a tester of pumpkin cheesecake fragrance. I guess the world is telling me to go ahead, so I made pumpkin soap with pumpkin purée and that fragrance. Hoping it’ll be ready for unmold if tomorrow!


----------



## GreenDragon

I've been trying to expand my comfort zone and be more adventurous in my recipes, so made the following batches of soaps:

#1  Moisturizing charcoal bar; "Black Beauty"
#2  Bar incorporating Beeswax, tallow, and cocoa butter; "DK01 Blue Hombre"
#3  Cucumber and Yogurt Bar  "Green Balm"
#4  My soaping "helper", for whom I've had to buy a baby gate to lock him out of the kitchen with when I'm soaping!


----------



## Millie

penelopejane said:


> Browsing for soap pics I found a page on Pinterest where the writer tells you to buy cheap dial soap and wrap it in brown paper on which you've printed a fake soap  ompany name and fake ingredients then wrap some around it.
> 
> All this to cheaply decorate your bathroom!
> Whatever next!
> I'd be so embarrassed if someone desperate for soap caught me out in such a lie!



People are weird!


----------



## SunRiseArts

Zany, I so would love to see pictures of your stuff. Everything posted is really cool.

Here is my wine soap, I like the way it came out. Is very simple, no swirls. I added red wine mica to it, but seems I did not add enough ... oh well.


----------



## penelopejane

GreenDragon said:


> I've been trying to expand my comfort zone and be more adventurous in my recipes:
> 
> #1  Moisturizing charcoal bar; "Black Beauty"
> #2  Bar incorporating Beeswax, tallow, and cocoa butter; "DK01 Blue Hombre"
> #3  Cucumber and Yogurt Bar  "Green Balm"!



Love, love, love the blue and the green is great too!


----------



## earlene

Last night I beveled some soap I made early last month while still in California.  This reminded me how much I really like the tools at home for cutting, planing and beveling soap. These bars are so uneven!  I am in Florida now, and won't be making soap at home again for at least two weeks. But since we are here with a full kitchen in our unit, I do plan to make soap again and try to cut better the next time.


----------



## annalee2003

I made a calendula Soap.




Definitely my new favorite ingredient to soap with!


----------



## SunRiseArts

I loaded by van for the bazaar tomorrow.  I am so scared, and exited at the same time!  Wish me luck!


----------



## Kittish

SunRiseArts said:


> I loaded by van for the bazaar tomorrow.  I am so scared, and exited at the same time!  Wish me luck!



Good luck and sell lots!


----------



## Millie

Good luck Sunrise!


----------



## SaltedFig

All the best of luck SunRise!


----------



## bathgeek

First sale to a complete stranger I’ve never met before! *happy dance*


----------



## earlene

Looked at some soap pictures and a video to refresh my memory on the dancing swirl.  I think that's the one I will do with my next soap.  We are here for another 5 days, and although I have been very sick with excessive coughing, I think I am on the mend enough that I can make soap in the next couple of days.  I may have to wear a face mask to keep my coughing off the soap.  We shall see.


----------



## SunRiseArts

Thank you all!  I think I did good, at least compared to others.  Sold 1/3 of my inventory!

I am still tired though! :???:


----------



## SoapAddict415

Beautiful soaps GreenDragon and your "helper" is adorable lol! Is that a mask around his neck? Lol I love it!


----------



## GreenDragon

lol he has two toys in his mouth. He wants to play.


----------



## Kittish

@GreenDragon- he looks like he's hard to say 'no' to.

I got my loaf splitter today! *happy dance* Going to make a mantra swirl soap in the next few days just so I can try it out. Now to decide what colors and scents I'm going to use. :think:


----------



## Zany_in_CO

I shipped the last two batches of GM Lotion off to my wholesale customer today. But earlier this week I had fun making my first M&P soaps with the help of my M&P soaping buddy in AZ. With her tips and tricks, my first trial turned out better than I expected! Whew. Then I started fiddling around and the next 3 batches weren't as great. For one, I forgot to add the fragrance! For another one, I kept reheating the soap to pour easily and it got weird. I don't have a way to post pictures but I found this pic of the mold on line:



These soaps are for my grandnephews in the Seattle area. The boys are 5, 11 and 13. They often get live lobsters to cook and I hope they like these soaps. The ones I made were all red lobsters like the pic, but the background was colored with sea kelp powder  to give a "fishy" smell and a bit of green & blue mica to make the water background look more realistic (unlike the turquoise color in the pic). I used a sea Kelp FO that kicked the fragrance up to a mellower scent, but still a hint of fishy.

http://www.thesoapdish.com/fragrance.htm


> A                      fresh spa-type scent which captures the essence of the ocean                      with crisp green watery notes and fresh floral ozone notes.                      Mid notes of gardenia, coriander, lilac, and parsley. Base                      notes of clary sage, fir needle and oakmoss. Test notes: No                      acceleration, ricing, or discoloration. FP: >200°F.


----------



## earlene

I am in Wisconsin Dells solo for several days using up some timeshare points, so soaping was my goal for this trip.  I also brought along Magneseum Hydroxide and Babassu oil to make more deodorant, but forgot the beeswax.  After spending a lot of time getting the babassu to melt, I realized my mistake, so only made enough for one stick and about 1/4 of a stick of deodorant.  I used BB's Sunflower FO to scent this batch.  Tomorrow I will try and find some beeswax at Jo-Ann's or Walmart.  I know they both carry it, but whether or not these stores here will have any is a toss-up.  I wanted to make several tubes with different fragrances, since I brought lots of FOs with me for scenting soap.

Today I organized all the supplies I brought with me, so I can get started making soap tomorrow.  Too tired tonight.  But at least I got something done.  I found that the electric fireplace is the perfect adjunct to melting hards oils: just stand the bottle a few feet in front of it and turn it occasionally, shaking as needed.  It's more fun than sitting the bottle in a sink full of hot water, which is what I normally do.  Not sure how well this method will work for cocoa butter, but for the 'softer' hard oils, it's good.

I am getting over a very bad cough that lasted about 3 weeks or so, and at long last I didn't cough much today and never needed a cough drop at all.


----------



## amd

After a few weeks break from soapmaking, I made my second batch of New Year Castile. Last year's Castile soap is just about ready to come off the cure rack. I made a bunch of embeds for the next 2 batches of soap, and one"batch" of soap cupcakes. I still do not have the hang of figuring out how much batter I need. I made way too much frosting. I have tomorrow off, the kids have school, and Chris has to work, so I have the house to myself. Hopefully will get 24 lbs of oils masterbatched in prep for some on the fly soapmaking this weekend. I'm a bit behind on February soaps so it will be a crunch - and I want to make some salt bars for Chris' birthday the end of Feb. Hope you all have a great holiday!


----------



## MorpheusPA

Because I fell under 150 bars in stock with what I'm giving away this Christmas, of course the urge to make some overtook me.  I managed to resist all but a four-bar test...

It's a whitened olive-heavy soap for good conditioning and mild cleansing, with a heaping teaspoon of colloidal oatmeal I scented it with vanilla and rosewood, heavy on the vanilla, which is why the color is already cream.

It overheated when I CPOP-ed, hence the graininess.  That should fade and if not, I still think it looks good.


----------



## earlene

MorpheusPA, I don't know how you could resist the urge to make lots of soap!  I like you colloidal oatmeal castile.  Very nice.

amd, congrats on your New Year's Castiles.  I haven't started any yet, and still have so much from last year yet to evaluate.

One of the things that my extended trip to California, which later was extended even further when I visited my other son in Texas, was that I didn't make the cannibas leaf soap for my brother as early as planned.  So while in Wisconsin last week, I made a test soap using Nature's Garden's Cannabis Flower FO in a recipe using a low percentage of Hemp oil in the recipe.  Boy does it smell like the real thing in soap!  Sitting in the living room last night after taking the 4 soaps out of their molds (individual molds), I kept thinking 'now my house smells like marijuana!' and wondering where I am going to put these soaps to cure!  But this morning I don't notice it so much.  Perhaps overnight my nose became accustomed, or perhaps it as on my skin, even though I did wear gloves while unmolding and washing the molds.  The fragrance was quite strong last night.  My assessment at this point is that when the soap suds up the smell permeates the area.  When I pick up the soap and begin to move it toward my nose, the fragrance is still quite strong.  So I can only assume it's a combination of my nose chose to adjust to the odor overnight and the sudsing while washing the molds yesterday was what seemed to me at the time was being bombarded by the fragrance for several hours.

I only wish I didn't have to wait for the cure to get my brother's impressions.  He lives in Oregon now, so it's not like he can come over and take a whiff while it cures.  At least I can bring some with me to Spring Training in a couple of months and get his impressions then.


----------



## bathgeek

earlene said:


> I only wish I didn't have to wait for the cure to get my brother's impressions.  He lives in Oregon now, so it's not like he can come over and take a whiff while it cures.  At least I can bring some with me to Spring Training in a couple of months and get his impressions then.




Cant you just mail it to him with strict instructions on not using it until X, but asking him for impressions prior? ^_^


----------



## GreenDragon

*Lets get organized!*

It's been cold and wet here in central Texas, so decided to get my soaping house in order :snowman:

Yesterday I made 5 batches of soap to start curing:
1. My first re-batch using all my scraps and least favorite soaps I've collected over my 5 whole months of soaping LOL
2. A batch of my favorite Man Soap
3. A batch of my Wife's favorite Soap - mild with charcoal and peppermint oil
4. A traditional 100% OO Castile
5. A modified Castile with 80% OO with 10% CO, 8% PO, and 2% SA.

Today I decided to organize my soaping rack with a place for everything and everything in it place


----------



## SunRiseArts

That is pretty cool green dragon,  I wish I had that much space.  And your soaps look very nice 

I was going to make a small batch today, and after making soap all this time, always freaking out about lye, and nothing serious ever happened in 2 years,  very stupid of me I tip the lye water, and got burned.  Is bad but not horrible.  I poured water for 15 minutes and my skin is red and a little blister.  It hurts, but is just that, so I am afraid it can get worst   ?

Thankfully I was wearing protection and long sleeves, but a little got through.  

Oh boy.  Needless to say, I poured the lye through the drain, cleaned everything, and took a good shower.  No soap for me until I make sure I am better.

A reminder for all of us that accidents can happen..... always wear protection.


----------



## SunRiseArts

Zany_in_CO said:


> I shipped the last two batches of GM Lotion off to my wholesale customer today. But earlier this week I had fun making my first M&P soaps with the help of my M&P soaping buddy in AZ. With her tips and tricks, my first trial turned out better than I expected! Whew. Then I started fiddling around and the next 3 batches weren't as great. For one, I forgot to add the fragrance! For another one, I kept reheating the soap to pour easily and it got weird. I don't have a way to post pictures but I found this pic of the mold on line:
> View attachment 26866​
> These soaps are for my grandnephews in the Seattle area. The boys are 5, 11 and 13. They often get live lobsters to cook and I hope they like these soaps. The ones I made were all red lobsters like the pic, but the background was colored with sea kelp powder to give a "fishy" smell and a bit of green & blue mica to make the water background look more realistic (unlike the turquoise color in the pic). I used a sea Kelp FO that kicked the fragrance up to a mellower scent, but still a hint of fishy.​
> 
> 
> http://www.thesoapdish.com/fragrance.htm​


 

MP can get overheated . And if you melt it too many times, it can lose moisture and some lather. I have learned that when making more than a couple of bars, or a loaf of MP is better to melt it in a pot. I have one of those that are the same used for candles, that I only use for soap. You have better control of the temperatures, and extended working time.


----------



## shunt2011

Nothing, in too long.  I'm so low on stock I can't even completely fill an order I received this weekend.   Plus my site is screwing up and not charging shipping (yay)....lucky them.   Now that I have no restrictions for lifting following surgery I need to light a fire under my butt and get soaps and other stuff made.  Fortunately, I had 200 lbs of lard, oils/butters delivered the beginning of December so I'm ready to go.


----------



## penelopejane

SunRiseArts said:


> I was going to make a small batch today, and after making soap all this time, always freaking out about lye, and nothing serious ever happened in 2 years,  very stupid of me I tip the lye water, and got burned.  Is bad but not horrible.  I poured water for 15 minutes and my skin is red and a little blister.  It hurts, but is just that, so I am afraid it can get worst   ?
> 
> Oh boy.  Needless to say, I poured the lye through the drain, cleaned everything, and took a good shower.  No soap for me until I make sure I am better.
> 
> A reminder for all of us that accidents can happen..... always wear protection.



You poor thing. Good luck. I hope it heals quickly.


----------



## SunRiseArts

Thank you Penelope.  Good thing I acted quickly.   Is just blister and red, should be fine in a week or so.:cry:


----------



## GreenDragon

Thanks everyone. We have a relatively small house, so a few years ago I converted our garage into a man cave for extra room. Insulated the walls, ceiling, and door and put in an AC.  The only down side is now when we have the rare ice storm / hail storm we can't bring the cars in. It's a trade off. 

But all the extra room is totally worth it!  I'm thinking about picking up a microwave and putting it in there too. Then I can soap in the garage and not have to fight for kitchen space.


----------



## annalee2003

I made salt bars using aloe vera juice in place of the water in my lye mixture. 
Tried to use indigo powder as well and was a bit disappointed they they came out Grey instead of blue.


----------



## earlene

bathgeek said:


> Cant you just mail it to him with strict instructions on not using it until X, but asking him for impressions prior? ^_^



I could, but I won't send out uncured soap.  I feel obligated to be sure the soap is skin safe before it leaves me.  Besides that, the formula is new and I have to be sure it does not develop DOS.  Although I only used 10% Hemp oil, I cannot be sure until I have continued to observe it through cure.  I will be seeing him in a couple of months, so if all goes well, I will bring at least one bar with me then.  Hopefully more.


----------



## earlene

I gave my husband an assortment of several bars of soap to take to work to share with his colleagues on Christmas day.  When he got home I asked which ones were the least popular (the ones left behind at the end of his shift) and he mentioned that the felted soap didn't get picked because no one knew what it was.  Another one that didn't get picked which surprised me he said got lots and lots of oohs and awes, but then he said he believes it was being set aside for a staff person who didn't work on Christmas because it was scented with a Margarita FO and she drinks margaritas.  

And he said the one bar of coffee soap was a huge hit with one colleague, who said, 'Finally! Someone made soap especially for ME!'  So I guess she likes coffee.

So all in all, they were a hit.  Plus I was able to move more soap.   I haven't been to the Nursing Home to give away my usual 3 dozen bars because this cough persists and I don't want to expose the clients or the staff until I am positive I am not contagious.


----------



## SunRiseArts

Green Dragon, that is great!  I would put the microwave in the garage, and declare it a no go zone!   I wish I could do something like that, but the HOA here are like piranhas! :silent:

We have put an offer on land, and my husband will built me my art zone, he promised ......

Earlene I totally understand you, I would not let anyone else use something that I have not use myself first.  One never knows.

annalee2003, I think your bars are lovely!  They look so pretty, was that one of those plastic molds?  Salt bars are tricky, sometimes I get them good, sometimes I just throw them out (don't ask).  If you have blue cosmetic glitter, you can spray them with alcohol, dust them with glitter, and then spray them again, and the glitter should stick, and it will give you an iridescent blue shine.

I did something soapy,  I had a bag of calendula flowers whole, and separated the buds, and put the petals in the grinder.  I do not like the wholes in my soaps.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

My sweet mother, who is 98 and still going strong, was found on the floor a few feet from her bed 3 weeks ago, unconscious and unresponsive . She was taken to the ER by ambulance. She lives in a retirement community in Phoenix where my brother-the-doctor and his family live. We haven't been able to talk during her hospital stay, her transfer to a Care facility, and finally, when she was well enough, moved back home again last weekend.  

She called today to wish us Happy New Year -- and put in an order for my MSM Emu Oil Cream (arthritis), my Achy Breaky Balm (for other aches & pains) and my hand lotion! LOL We packed a box, included some other goodies like chocolate dipped macaroons, Pepperidge Farm cookies, microwave popcorn, etc and made the 4:00 pick up at the PO. YAY! Hopefully she'll get her "Care Package" on Saturday.

ETA: Forgot to mention... 2 bars of my Aleppo (type) Soap.

 I was so happy to hear her voice! We gabbed for an hour. She's doing well and sounds like her old self, altho a little shaken up. Sometimes I wish they wouldn't put her (and us too!) through all those dumb tests -- they always seem to end up saying, _"We didn't find anything wrong. Go home."_


----------



## GreenDragon

*2 batches*

Everyone went to bed early last night but me, so I decided to have a little soaping party.  Put on an old movie (Desk Set with Spencer Tracy and Katherine Hepburn) and made two batches of soap.  I've been experimenting with some new EO's and FO's, so I had some fun mixing and blending.  

Batch one made with Brazilian red clay and burgundy pigment scented with 1 part spiced mahogany + 2 parts bay rum.  

Batch two made with french green clay with evergreen mica lines and scented with Cedar, Cypress, White Tea & Ginger, and Bergamot Black Tea.   I got the perfectly flat "top" mica line by pouring a thin layer of batter into the mold, adding the mica, then popping the mold into the freezer for one minute, then pouring the rest in.  Think I'll go for a little thicker layer next time.


----------



## penelopejane

GreenDragon said:


> Batch two made with french green clay with evergreen mica lines and scented with Cedar, Cypress, White Tea & Ginger, and Bergamot Black Tea.   I got the perfectly flat "top" mica line by pouring a thin layer of batter into the mold, adding the mica, then popping the mold into the freezer for one minute, then pouring the rest in.  Think I'll go for a little thicker layer next time.



Your mica layer has to be so thin that it immediately wets up as it sits on the batter. If it isn’t thin or doesn’t wet up the soap will separate at that point when you use it or when you move it.


----------



## MorpheusPA

The lighting's not great here, but I tried a malachite soap today scented in lemon/lime.  I'm also trying IrishLass' recommendation of gelling in a cooler oven than I usually do--about 110 or so--and I can't wait to see that work perfectly without giving me nasty pockmarks.

This false traced as it went, so it's a bit more gloppy than intended.  The mix is majority tallow, with olive, a bit of coconut, and a touch of castor.


----------



## SoapAddict415

MorpheusPA said:


> The lighting's not great here, but I tried a malachite soap today scented in lemon/lime.  I'm also trying IrishLass' recommendation of gelling in a cooler oven than I usually do--about 110 or so--and I can't wait to see that work perfectly without giving me nasty pockmarks.
> 
> This false traced as it went, so it's a bit more gloppy than intended.  The mix is majority tallow, with olive, a bit of coconut, and a touch of castor.


I love wet soap pics. That look decadent to me.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Zany_in_CO said:


> We packed a box, included some other goodies like chocolate dipped macaroons, Pepperidge Farm cookies, microwave popcorn, etc and made the 4:00 pick up at the PO. YAY! Hopefully she'll get her "Care Package" on Saturday.



*Good News*: USPS reported the box arrived in Phoenix at 6:25 PM Friday!
*Bad News*: The package was then shipped to Kansas City at 6:52 PM!
*ETA in Phoenix*: Not until Tuesday, January 2.   Grrrr.


----------



## SunRiseArts

Zany, so glad your mom is better.  Mine is 92 and has more energy than I do.  She is going on a cruise tomorrow to spend the new years ..... Finding her unconscious must have been so scary!

I got my courage back up, and wanted to try a new color I have, but my fragrance accelerated my batch like crazy.  I still managed to put it on the mold, and who knows, sometimes those crazy fast designs turn out ok. 

Green dragon, I like your soap.

soap addict, I can't wait to see it cut!


----------



## SoapAddict415

I ordered a soap stamp & a couple of molds thru the Wish app. I've got to wait until February for delivery but that's the trade off for selecting the cheap shipping option. I got this acrylic stamp for $5 including shipping. This is only my second order. I bought DH 2 things for his birthday. They weren't due to arrive until January 22 but I had one of his items waiting for me when I came home Friday. That was a bonus because his birthday is this Tuesday!


----------



## SoapAddict415

SunRiseArts said:


> Zany, so glad your mom is better.  Mine is 92 and has more energy than I do.  She is going on a cruise tomorrow to spend the new years ..... Finding her unconscious must have been so scary!
> 
> I got my courage back up, and wanted to try a new color I have, but my fragrance accelerated my batch like crazy.  I still managed to put it on the mold, and who knows, sometimes those crazy fast designs turn out ok.
> 
> Green dragon, I like your soap.
> 
> soap addict, I can't wait to see it cut!



 Don't forget to post the pics


----------



## SunRiseArts

Nice stamp!  I have seen those on eBay.

I was organizing my soapy cabinet and found a lot of MP embeds, so I decided to use them, and made this.  I call it "bottom of the sea"  :mrgreen:

My husband liked them!  And they smell like coconut.


----------



## bathgeek

SunRiseArts said:


> Nice stamp!  I have seen those on eBay.
> 
> I was organizing my soapy cabinet and found a lot of MP embeds, so I decided to use them, and made this.  I call it "bottom of the sea"  :mrgreen:
> 
> My husband liked them!  And they smell like coconut.





Those are GORGEOUS!


----------



## SoapAddict415

I agree with Bathgeek. Those are gorgeous SunRise! My hubby didn't believe it was soap when I showed him the pic!

Sent from my Z828 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## psfred

Glad to hear your Mom is better Zany -- mine just turned 94 last weekend and is getting frail.  Will be putting a ramp on the house as soon as it's warm enough on a weekend, she's starting to need help with the bigger steps.


----------



## annalee2003

Zany, I’m happy to hear that your mother is doing well after that scary experience. Glad she’s in good spirits and I’m happy that you got to talk to her and send her a care package. 

Sunrise, the molds were all silicone. Found them on amazon. They were early Christmas presents from my husband. I really like them, but they’re tricky to get the details to stick. Some of them came out a bit wonky. I probably should have popped them in the fridge for a bit before unmolding. Lesson learned.
Also, I don’t have blue cosmetic glitter, but that sounds like a fantastic idea and I will keep that trick in mind!


----------



## SunRiseArts

Thank you all for the nice comments.


----------



## Kittish

I've gotten my mold lined and prepped for a rather ambitious soap I'm going to try. If it works out, I'll wind up with a sitting cat silhouette in the middle of the bars. Planning on going with simple black and white. There's a good chance I'll wind up with glycerin rivers in the white part, since I'm planning to use some TD to whiten that part even more, and working at a 33% lye concentration. If it comes out, at least half the bars will go to a friend whose birthday is in late Feb. 

Made a small bottle of beard oil, just waiting for DH to come to a stopping spot in his game to try it out.

All set up to make several different body butters/salves, each one for a specific request. Going to measure each one into different glass jars and use my baby crock pot for melting and tempering, since I'm only making a small amount of each.

The butters/salves are all done, cooling on the counter. First one is an attempt to duplicate an herb infused balm at a friend's request. Made with kokum butter, rice bran oil, meadowfoam seed oil, vitamin e and menthol with camphor, clove bud, cinnamon leaf and ginger EOs added. The RBO was infused with cayenne, dried ground ginger and white willow bark powder. (Menthol crystals jingle very prettily together.)

Second is a lanolin based salve. Lanolin, babassu oil, cocoa butter, meadowfoam seed oil, rice bran oil and vitamin e. It's scented with a blend of rose absolute, rose geranium EO, balsam of peru oil, ylang ylang, ambrette seed, carnation absolute, liquidambar and tuberose. 

Third one is Shea butter, apricot kernel oil, avocado oil and vitamin e. Haven't added any scent to this one yet. It's intended for an old lady who has very thin skin.


----------



## SoapAddict415

Please post pics when you cut your soap Kittish!


----------



## amd

Soapy endeavors: have made 2 batches of "New Year" castile. I think I mentioned the first batch as I did make it just before Christmas break (plain white with attempted mica swirl on top, but batter was too thin so the mica pooled back to dots and didn't stay swirled. It still looks kind of cool.) The second batch was split with charcoal and pink french clay - which really turns out more pukey looking in soap, btw, so I added a touch of pink mica to brighten it up) and did a random drop pour between the black and pink. I should be able to cut this tonight and see how the inside turns out. I attempted a lavender bergamot honey soap, but I may have wreaked the fragrance. I added 1 tsp of citronella EO by mistake (I thought I had the litsea cubeba in my hand...) and it's all I can smell now. I wrapped my gear tie around a (coated) metal hanger and swirled it. Curious to see how this worked out, but still after 2 days it was too soft to cut. I measured out some beer and let it sit for 2 days, last night adding the lye and leaving it to cool off. Should be able to soap with it tonight. I'm going to use Urban Cowboy from WSP, so hoping that soaps nice.  Honey soaps and beer soaps are teaching me the art of patience.

Non-soapy stuff: I've been reading a lot about surfactants to get a handle on how syndet shampoo bars are formulated before I attempt to make some. A friend of mine got The Big Book of Kombucha for Christmas (her and I are booch brewers too) and she wanted me to make her the kombucha lotion recipe in the book. I took one look at it (no emulsifier, no preservative) and told her I would figure out a better recipe than that one. Trying to figure out how to keep the integrity of the kombucha intact and still getting a stable formula, because I won't be able to do heat and hold. I've been reading conflicting arguments that heat and hold isn't necessary as well. I've kind of arrived to the conclusion that because I'm doing a small batch (8oz tops), I probably can try it without the heat and hold and just keep it between my friend and I.


----------



## CTAnton

I spent the morning packaging soap and this afternoon watching the storm outside the window while I steamed off soda ash on 3 batches of soap. I bought a hand held steamer awhile back at Aldi's and gave it a workout these past few days. Love it!


----------



## SunRiseArts

Kittish,  cannot wait to see how it comes out!  I made something similar once with a horse figure, and it was not easy.

Amd please post pictures!

I made yesterday and cut this morning a small batch for a fragrance juniper breeze I had.  I think is a dupe from BBW, and I tried to imitate the bottle.  Did not really turned how I want it, but I still like the color, and smells sooooo good!



I am going to attempt to make soap dough with MP, and se how it looks.  I did it once before.  But just want to practice incase the challenge allows MP.


----------



## SoapAddict415

@amd, don't forget to share your pics when you cut the soaps. The pink & black sounds like it'll be gorgeous!


----------



## wardbond

SoapAddict415 said:


> My first pencil line! I'm so happy! It's scented with blackberry orange foView attachment 26309
> View attachment 26310


Love it!


Millie said:


> Oops I meant to "like" the photo post, not this one. No need to cringe! Your soaps are gorgeous. I see the tree in the design too. Love the colors.


----------



## amd

SoapAddict415 said:


> @amd, don't forget to share your pics when you cut the soaps. The pink & black sounds like it'll be gorgeous!



The castile turned out gorgeous! I'll post a pic tonight when I get home. My beer soap did not fair as well. I really need to start reading customer reviews better before I order FO's. The fragrance seized on me, so instead of a fun ITPS as planned, it is now a hot processed layered soap that smells distinctly of something-but-not-really-anything. I did however cut the honey soap last night, still a distinct citronella smell, and I definitely overswirled. Will try the gear wrapped hanger again and restrain my swirl happiness.


----------



## elurah

*Tiger Stripe!*

:bunny:

Just cut my first attempt at a tiger stripe! It has a rosemary, lavender, and peppermint eo blend and the stripes are my soap base interspersed with a mixture of cambrian blue clay, sea kelp, and indigo root added at trace. 












I think I like it, but I clearly need to work out more because my arms got really tired half way through striping. 

Also, many of the lines are degraded.  I think it's because I put too small a stripe (with a ketchup bottle) when it was too thin. Next time I will add more when its thinner and then slowly decrease the size of each stripe as it thickens up a bit. You can see the bigger stripes at the bottom are from the end once the batter reached a heavier trace. 

I like the color but I think it would look really cool with a true blue indigo. May try buying a different powder (currently using BB, want to try FNWL) and adding it to the lye solution next time.

Any other ideas for the next go would be greatly appreciated! Have a great Friday!

ETA: spelling x2 and photos


----------



## earlene

They are gorgeous, *elurah*.  Yes, that is a tiring technique, but so beautiful when done.  Once you do the planing and beveling, they are going to shine!

Today I began again to plane & bevel some of my 'Wisconsin Dells' soaps.  I haven't finished doing that yet and I've been back home for a couple of weeks I think.  I need to make room for making challenge soap, so clearing the worktable had to be done.  I have chosen my formula for both the January and the February challenges because it's one my skin really likes and moves fairly slowly.  I still need to choose a fragrance and colors, but there is plenty of time.


----------



## jewels621

I made 2 batches of soap dough for the February challenge. One following Sorcery Soap to a tee, and the other my own recipe just to see the difference because I have such a hard time with the amount of coconut oil and castor oil in Bee's recipe.

I also got my first attempt at the January challenge in the mold. I knew I might need time to try again. And maybe again. :???:


----------



## Saranac

elurah said:


> Just cut my first attempt at a tiger stripe! It has a rosemary, lavender, and peppermint eo blend and the stripes are my soap base interspered with a mixture of cambrian blue clay, sea kelp, and indigo root added at trace.



Beautiful--and one of my favorite scent blends, elurah!

I just put together a batch of soap made with Maple Sap that I had in the freezer from last year, and I scented it with Vermont Maple Syrup from SOS.  I did add some finely ground and sifted oatmeal to this batch (I typically make an oatmilk with the sap).  No fancy colors as this FO goes pretty dark.  It smells awesome!


----------



## SoapAddict415

Your soap came out beautiful Elurah! I love how thin your lines are. Simply gorgeous!
I bought some more lye after work & a tote to store my dirty soap dishes in. That way they're out of sight until I feel like washing them.


----------



## amd

here's the 3 latest soaps, left to right: stinky lavender bergamot honey, urban cowboy beer, and the dark castile. And now I'm off to calculate how much batter I need to properly do the hearts challenge.


----------



## Kittish

Tried out my Bud Hafner loaf splitter for the first time tonight, cutting this: http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=68689

I'm officially in love with that loaf splitter, and I foresee a whole lotta horizontally split loaves in my future.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Made my first Cold Process Liquid Soap ... after 19 years of soaping, it's about time!


----------



## Misschief

I'm making my first attempt at soap dough for next month's challenge. I'm a little excited!


----------



## MorpheusPA

I suppose it's not quite the right forum, but...it was a Soapy Thing Today.  

I have the Australian Flu, near as anybody can tell, and had kept my husband up most of last night with my thrashing and sweating and coughing.  So he went to bed this morning.

His birthday is mid-February, and I do like to let these age a bit even though it's unnecessary.  So I tossed together some MP soap with my new Purple Vibrance mica from Nurture (which is one of the most beautiful colors I've ever worked with).  It has 1 tsp PPO of colloidal oatmeal.

He loves the stuff.  I can't imagine why, but he does.  Syndets and all.

And yes, the windowsill needs repainting.


----------



## SoapAddict415

MorpheusPA said:


> I suppose it's not quite the right forum, but...it was a Soapy Thing Today.
> 
> I have the Australian Flu, near as anybody can tell, and had kept my husband up most of last night with my thrashing and sweating and coughing.  So he went to bed this morning.
> 
> His birthday is mid-February, and I do like to let these age a bit even though it's unnecessary.  So I tossed together some MP soap with my new Purple Vibrance mica from Nurture (which is one of the most beautiful colors I've ever worked with).  It has 1 tsp PPO of colloidal oatmeal.
> 
> He loves the stuff.  I can't imagine why, but he does.  Syndets and all.
> 
> And yes, the windowsill needs repainting.


That's a gorgeous purple!

Sent from my Z828 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## penelopejane

MorpheusPA said:


> I suppose it's not quite the right forum, but...it was a Soapy Thing Today.



The purple is great. 

I also like the rectangular mold. Is that a silicone mold? Do you mind telling me the dimensions and where you got it? 

I have a cheap silicone mold from the internet but the sides bulge. I’ve been considering making a timber frame for it but I’d prefer to buy a better mold. 

Thanks. 
PJ


----------



## KattChaos

I made my first batch of MP soap last weekend. 

Goat Milk Base w/ Kaolin Clay, Crushed Walnut Shell & scented with a Baby Powder FO. 

I'm gonna make a actually loaf of it today with Shea Butter Base & then I'm also gonna make more Flower ones but they are gonna be Kaolin Clay w/ Honey Dew Melon FO.


----------



## MorpheusPA

penelopejane said:


> The purple is great.
> 
> I also like the rectangular mold. Is that a silicone mold? Do you mind telling me the dimensions and where you got it?
> 
> I have a cheap silicone mold from the internet but the sides bulge. I’ve been considering making a timber frame for it but I’d prefer to buy a better mold.
> 
> Thanks.
> PJ



Sorry, that flu sent me into partial collapse the rest of yesterday and so far today.  I'm up...but I won't be awake long...  

That's a Crafter's Choice, Basic Rectangle 0601 silicone mold.  I've had it for ages and it's great for CP and MP.

The sides might bulge the tiniest bit, but I can't say I ever notice it.


----------



## Misschief

After last week's debacle with my Lavender & Goat Milk soap, I made another batch of goat milk soap. This is a different recipe and this time, I did it right. It's looking really good.


----------



## Kittish

I got my gear and recipes all laid out for taking a swing at this month's challenge, and making dough for next month. Just have to decide what colors I want to use in the soap dough. Had to make up some more of my 'Coming Up Roses' blend, going to use that for fragrance in the hidden heart. I'm really liking this blend, it's a sort of Victorian rose, with a bit of musk to it. It's what I used in the yellow and black soap, too. 

I also got some soaps and butters packaged to deliver tomorrow, had a request from the lady who's doing the tailoring work on a costume piece for me. Her mom's birthday is coming up, and she got all excited when I told her I make soap and showed her some pictures. She was all set to start telling all her friends about me, then I reminded her that I don't sell. The sudden deflation and "Oh. Right." was almost funny. If I ever do decide to sell, I'll have to rework all of my fragrance blends. As it stands, I don't think I could sell my soap, I just can't imagine anyone being willing to pay $15 to $40 per bar (or more- some of the EOs I use are ridiculously expensive).


----------



## earlene

Today I have been planing & beveling soap.  I was set to start on this month's challenge yesterday when sudden illness set in and I knew it wouldn't be safe to get started with soaping, so I left everything out in hopes I can do it today.  Waiting to see if my insides will cooperate with my outsides today and so far, I am hopeful.  But starting slow with activities that can bear interruption if I need to rush the bathroom.

*KattChaos*, your soaps are so nice looking.

*Misshief*, that's a nice looking loaf of goat milk soap.


----------



## amd

The only soapy things I did over the weekend was playing with the cream soap I made back in October. My husband got me an industrial stand mixer for Christmas so I was finally able to whip it properly. Now I'm waiting to see if it stays at a "whippy" consistency and for how long. I'm new to cream soap, only having the soap shred experiment and the October batch under my belt, and one attempt at liquid soap, so every time I play with it is a learning experience for me. The other soapy thing was figuring out my recipe size for the hidden hearts swirl challenge. Will hopefully be soaping tonight.


----------



## jewels621

I just finished rendering all of the fat that I've had in the freezer from our bull that we had to send to Camp Kenmore last spring. Oh, my goodness, I have 10 1/2 pounds of the most beautiful white tallow! I saved out one quart to use for cooking, but the rest will be made into soap. i did it all in my kitchen, and the fat was so clean that it just smells like a good roast in the oven in here. At least, that's my interpretation. I could be nose blind to it all. We'll see when hubby comes home from work!


----------



## Kittish

jewels621 said:


> I just finished rendering all of the fat that I've had in the freezer from our bull that we had to send to Camp Kenmore last spring. Oh, my goodness, I have 10 1/2 pounds of the most beautiful white tallow! I saved out one quart to use for cooking, but the rest will be made into soap. i did it all in my kitchen, and the fat was so clean that it just smells like a good roast in the oven in here. At least, that's my interpretation. I could be nose blind to it all. We'll see when hubby comes home from work!



I am envious. I can't find tallow around here for love or money.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Kittish said:


> I am envious. I can't find tallow around here for love or money.



I get mine from Soaper's Choice @ $1.65 lb./7 lb. jug. Good stuff!
https://soaperschoice.com/beef-fat-renderedbeef-fat-rendered


----------



## wardbond

In Canada https://www.voyageursoapandcandle.com/Tallow_Deodorized_p/62210.htm


----------



## Kittish

Zany_in_CO said:


> I get mine from Soaper's Choice @ $1.65 lb./7 lb. jug. Good stuff!
> https://soaperschoice.com/beef-fat-renderedbeef-fat-rendered



Might have to see about ordering some and giving it a try. Thanks for the link!


----------



## amd

Soapy stuff = 0. Uninspiration = 1.
I think I might be burned out. I just can't seem to even CARE about soapmaking right now. I was hoping that the January challenge would inspire me but I can't seem to be excited about it. I walk into my soap lab, turn on the light, take a look around, and then park myself on the couch to watch Shameless. I have a list of craft shows to sign up for and a pile of applications to fill out for them, but I can't even do that. I'm stuck. The husband has asked for more salt bars as he is about to crack open his last bar, and I don't want to. I have a tote full of dirty dishes to wash, and I keep thinking "I should do that and then maybe I'll be interested in making soap again" but the tote just sits there mocking me. Anyone wanna give me a good smack to the head and tell me to get over myself?


----------



## Misschief

Been there, done that. Be kind to yourself.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Yeah, what Misschief said. ^^^    I'm trying a new method to beat the blahs... forget everything on your "To Do" list and spend 20 minutes every day doing something you love --


----------



## Misschief

I couldn't say much in my earlier post as I was at work and a customer came in. Just wanted to say, amd, it has been months since I've done any soaping, any knitting, anything creative. My blogs are a sorry witness to that. It wasn't until I had a few days off at Christmas that any thought of creative endeavour starting entering my stream of thought. Since Christmas, I've made four batches of soap (not counting the soap dough), picked up my husband's sweater again (started it in 2015!), and am getting creative with tea blends.

Sometimes the best thing you can do is just walk away for a while, do something else, do nothing, look after you. Do keep in mind, though, that salt bars need time to cure so......

:wink:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Zany_in_CO said:


> . forget everything on your "To Do" list and spend 20 minutes every day doing something you love --





Misschief said:


> Sometimes the best thing you can do is just walk away for a while, do something else, do nothing, look after you.



You can't take care of other things and other people if you don't take care of yourself first.

It's *not *being selfish. It is self preservation.  

You can't give what you don't have.

Caution though, don't wallow in it, some folks get stuck there and that's not good either.

After Christmas is the time I 'refill' my my 'joy bucket'.  I knit & spin purposely for myself. I pour over the seed catalogs (even if I don't need new seeds since I save them year to year).  _I do things I enjoy for no other reason than I enjoy doing them._  My husband respects that (now) and leaves me to it or joins in to fill my 'love bucket'. :mrgreen:


ETA:  I taught someone how to make Cold Process Liquid Soap and Lotion.  She's made M&P, some CP & lotion bars in the past.


----------



## amd

Thanks for supporting my lack of interest! I did do dishes last night, but mostly because the grocery shopping trip was derailed by a missing debit card (it's been found, but not in a timely manner for last night's shopping) and it was either dishes or take down Christmas decorations... and I made my attempt at the hidden hearts challenge. I was only somewhat interested in it last night, but as I got into the details of pouring the different spots of soap - my batter was behaving beautifully so I could actually take my time and not rush, and just enjoy watching the soap fill the mold at a much slower pace than my usual "pour fast and hope for the best", I started to feel a bit of interest in it all again. Normally I'd be sitting here at work dying to get home and cut soap to see how it turned out, but I'm kind of "eh, whatever". Hopefully when I see the actual cut I'll either be inspired by the beauty I created or inspired to make a second attempt because I know I can do better, lol. I've been tough on myself because I set some pretty tight goals for myself and my lack of motivation has derailed those goals. So new goal will be to figure out a more relaxed set of goals - ha! Failing forward, right? In the meantime I've reconnected with my love of reading for pleasure, which will make the hubs happy if the piles of books all over the house slowly disappear...

ETA: and catching up with this forum! Sometimes I disappear for months, so I have a lot of reading to do here as well!


----------



## shunt2011

amd said:


> Soapy stuff = 0. Uninspiration = 1.
> I think I might be burned out. I just can't seem to even CARE about soapmaking right now. I was hoping that the January challenge would inspire me but I can't seem to be excited about it. I walk into my soap lab, turn on the light, take a look around, and then park myself on the couch to watch Shameless. I have a list of craft shows to sign up for and a pile of applications to fill out for them, but I can't even do that. I'm stuck. The husband has asked for more salt bars as he is about to crack open his last bar, and I don't want to. I have a tote full of dirty dishes to wash, and I keep thinking "I should do that and then maybe I'll be interested in making soap again" but the tote just sits there mocking me. Anyone wanna give me a good smack to the head and tell me to get over myself?


 
I'm having the same problem for the first time ever.  Just no motivation.  I'm going to try to force myself to start this weekend.  I know once I get back into it all will be good it's just starting.  I haven't made soap since July... I've never gone that long.  It's going to cost me some customers if I don't light a fire soon.


----------



## amd

shunt2011 said:


> I'm having the same problem for the first time ever.  Just no motivation.  I'm going to try to force myself to start this weekend.  I know once I get back into it all will be good it's just starting.  I haven't made soap since July... I've never gone that long.  It's going to cost me some customers if I don't light a fire soon.



True story: I love stalking your website! Your soaps are just lovely. The patchouli I bought from you several years ago is still one of my favorite soap memories. (I find flattery to be a personal motivator, so I hope that gave you some feel good vibes.) Post your pics when you finish up this weekend! I love seeing "behind the scenes" photos.


----------



## shunt2011

amd said:


> True story: I love stalking your website! Your soaps are just lovely. The patchouli I bought from you several years ago is still one of my favorite soap memories. (I find flattery to be a personal motivator, so I hope that gave you some feel good vibes.) Post your pics when you finish up this weekend! I love seeing "behind the scenes" photos.


 You are too sweet.  Thank you!!!   I'm still making that stuff.   I have two customers I make a batch every 6 months for.  It's grown on me.


----------



## amd

shunt2011 said:


> You are too sweet.  Thank you!!!   I'm still making that stuff.   I have two customers I make a batch every 6 months for.  It's grown on me.



Patchouli is a required taste! I used to make Patchouli Mint, but it only sold at one show that I do every October. The last show there, I mentioned that I wasn't going to be making it anymore, so they cleaned me out and made me promise that I would make it just for them next year! I can live with that.


----------



## Misschief

amd said:


> Patchouli is a required taste! I used to make Patchouli Mint, but it only sold at one show that I do every October. The last show there, I mentioned that I wasn't going to be making it anymore, so they cleaned me out and made me promise that I would make it just for them next year! I can live with that.



Patchouli is one of my fave scents, along with Sandalwood but it's getting sooooooo expensive.


----------



## amd

Last night I cut my Hidden Hearts challenge soap. Very happy with the outcome, just hoping it's allowed because I may have cut it wrong... I also forced myself to make a restock for the store. I have been out of Nag Champa for 2 months or more. People must have finally run out of their stock of it, because I have gotten a bunch of emails and messages about it this week. It's a simple drop pour in a tall and skinny mold so I didn't have to think about it too much. I went to "bed" early and watched YouTube soapers until the hubs came upstairs. Slightly daunting when one of my favorite soapers is making a test batch, and it's still larger than the biggest batch that I make...


----------



## shunt2011

I finally brought all my oils and butters into the kitchen....I'm getting closer to making something.....still not done it yet though.  Tomorrow may be the day!  I'm going to try pouring a couple 15 lb batches.  That way I can be done with my best sellers for at least 6 months.  And restock my husbands favorite, he's been out since September and is also on his last shaving soap.


----------



## earlene

I cut my hidden heart soap at about 2 am or so.  This morning I uploaded some photos, so began working on getting some of those posted.  I have several soaps I am very pleased with that I made while in Wisconsin Dells last month, but so far only have a photo of one of them.  Time to re-charge my camera battery, then I'll do more.


----------



## DeeAnna

I just saw this photo posted by the National Weather Service office in La Crosse, Wisconsin, USA. It's a radar image of the snow and cloud cover over the upper Midwest. 

My first reaction to the image was "How pretty -- it looks like a really cool colorway for soap!" 

And then I read the caption. Oops.


----------



## KattChaos

DeeAnna said:


> I just saw this photo posted by the National Weather Service office in La Crosse, Wisconsin, USA. It's a radar image of the snow and cloud cover over the upper Midwest.
> 
> My first reaction to the image was "How pretty -- it looks like a really cool colorway for soap!"
> 
> And then I read the caption. Oops.


Ooo, those colors would make a pretty soap.


----------



## earlene

So I wonder what the pinkish orange is?  I'm confident that's not fire and I know it's not hot anywhere close to here.  

It snowed briefly here for a bit, more like just a bit of snowy mist.  Nothing stuck to the ground before it stopped.  I'm actually glad it's not snowing again, since it took so long for last week's snow to melt and Hubby works so late he hates getting out the snow blower when he is tired.

I got out some things to make another batch of hidden heart soap, but now I don't really feel up to it.  I trimmed yesterday's soap and am happy with how they look even if a reject for the challenge.  Besides the hidden heart, I also had made a slanted confetti soap with some of the extra batter.  I like how the slant turned out, but I think it would have looked better if I had only added confetti to one of the colors instead of both.  I'll take a photo later to demonstrate what I mean.

Here's the photo of my slanted confetti soap.


----------



## SoapAddict415

It does look like a beautifully swirled soap.

Sent from my Z828 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## kdaniels8811

It is time to start stocking up on bar soap.  Last year was over 600 pounds, wow!  Here are some of my spring soaps, still wet and beautiful!  from left to right Love Spell, Sunflower, Lilac, Grapefruit, Patchouli and Lavender.  More to come tomorrow!


----------



## dibbles

amd said:


> Soapy stuff = 0. Uninspiration = 1.
> I think I might be burned out. I just can't seem to even CARE about soapmaking right now. I was hoping that the January challenge would inspire me but I can't seem to be excited about it. I walk into my soap lab, turn on the light, take a look around, and then park myself on the couch to watch Shameless. I have a list of craft shows to sign up for and a pile of applications to fill out for them, but I can't even do that. I'm stuck. The husband has asked for more salt bars as he is about to crack open his last bar, and I don't want to. I have a tote full of dirty dishes to wash, and I keep thinking "I should do that and then maybe I'll be interested in making soap again" but the tote just sits there mocking me. Anyone wanna give me a good smack to the head and tell me to get over myself?



It's the weather. This long stretch of super cold weather just sucks the life out of everything.


----------



## earlene

*kdaniels8811*, those are absolutely gorgreous!

You mentioned Sunflower in one of your soaps.  How much do you use, which supplier do you use, and how long does it last?  I just made a soap with BB's Sunflower and it seems rather faint to me.  I know that I did not use enough, because I forgot to change the default amount in the lye calculator.  The soap is not yet a month old and of course I have not used it yet, so don't know if it will bloom with use.


----------



## SoapAddict415

I FINALLY washed ALL of my soaping bowls/utensils. They're sitting in a tote of hot bleach water waiting for me to drain them, dry them & put them away. This is the ONLY party of soap making that I don't like & as a result my bowls and things pile up until I have nothing left to make soap in. Lol, I need a dishwasher!


----------



## Misschief

I'm experimenting with a new recipe, using some leftover whipping cream. Right now, I'm waiting for my lye water to cool (stuck it in a snow bank... no danger of animals or kids getting to it); I have a nasty cold and patience is wearing thin. That's why I'm here.


----------



## mx5inpenn

Masterbatched lye with tussah silk so far. Also pulled out FO and micas for a challenge attempt after kids go to bed tonight.


----------



## penelopejane

amd said:


> I think I might be burned out. I just can't seem to even CARE about soapmaking right now. I was hoping that the January challenge would inspire me but I can't seem to be excited about it. I walk into my soap lab, turn on the light, take a look around, and then park myself on the couch to watch Shameless. The husband has asked for more salt bars as he is about to crack open his last bar, and I don't want to. I have a tote full of dirty dishes to wash, and I keep thinking "I should do that and then maybe I'll be interested in making soap again" but the tote just sits there mocking me.



I am in the same space and it’s not winter! 
I have the time but I go into my soaping room (aka laundry) and just don’t know what to make. Big indecision time so I walk out having done nothing except beat myself up.


----------



## Misschief

penelopejane said:


> I think I might be burned out. I just can't seem to even CARE about soapmaking right now. I was hoping that the January challenge would inspire me but I can't seem to be excited about it. I walk into my soap lab, turn on the light, take a look around, and then park myself on the couch to watch Shameless. The husband has asked for more salt bars as he is about to crack open his last bar, and I don't want to. I have a tote full of dirty dishes to wash, and I keep thinking "I should do that and then maybe I'll be interested in making soap again" but the tote just sits there mocking me.





> I am in the same space and it’s not winter!
> I have the time but I go into my soaping room (aka laundry) and just don’t know what to make. Big indecision time so I walk out having done nothing except beat myself up.




I'm so happy that my inspiration is back! It feels like forever since I've made any soap. Since Christmas, I've now made 7 batches of soap, and that includes two batches of soap dough. 

I've also gotten back into Soapmaker 3 and have been updating and learning how to input my recipes into it. I feel energized! 

However, I haven't been inspired to enter the January challenge.


----------



## dibbles

penelopejane said:


> I am in the same space and it’s not winter!
> I have the time but I go into my soaping room (aka laundry) and just don’t know what to make. Big indecision time so I walk out having done nothing except beat myself up.



Since 2016, I've made a 'to try' list. 16 in 2016, 17 in 2017, 18 in 2018. If I don't get to them all, I just roll the ones that are left into the next year's list. It can be as simple as 'make a soap with egg yolk', or make a soap with a mica line. Just some things I haven't done (or haven't done well). I tend to forget things if I don't write them down, and this way I have a reminder of some ideas I've seen or read about. For example - Lindy/Genny's shampoo bar has been on that list since 2016. I really should give it a try, since so many people seem to like it as a bath/body soap.


----------



## kdaniels8811

earlene said:


> *kdaniels8811*, those are absolutely gorgreous!
> 
> You mentioned Sunflower in one of your soaps.  How much do you use, which supplier do you use, and how long does it last?  I just made a soap with BB's Sunflower and it seems rather faint to me.  I know that I did not use enough, because I forgot to change the default amount in the lye calculator.  The soap is not yet a month old and of course I have not used it yet, so don't know if it will bloom with use.



I used Sunflower from Peak Fragrance.  I have soaps over 2 years old that still carry the lovely scent.  Unfortunately, I have had BB fragrances fade during cure and they do not come back so I do not use the any more.  I use 2.5 ounces for 10 pounds of soap.  Thanks for the compliment, I am pretty happy with it!


----------



## SoapSap

My soaping today has Just to cut loaf of soap using BB Beau Bramble Cybilla scent. Did a simple two color pot swirl. The scent is new to me and I used the amount recommended for a strong scent. So far it seems rather light, but maybe it is just me. I will decide after a long cure. 
 Later today I plan to measure some oils out for two more January batches. Sometime this week I will be cutting a loaf of Dragon's blood. The design is fantastic and I am eager to cut the bars.


----------



## shunt2011

I’m finally out of my slump. Made 50 lbs of soap but also made a huge miscalculation on the amount of oils needed in my big mold so have 15 lbs of funky shaped soap. Oh well, now they are really tall, skinny bars. The rest turned out great and making 55 lbs more today. Feels good to have my groove back since I hadn’t made soap since July.


----------



## mx5inpenn

Dumped my challenge soap in the crock pot and mushed it back in the mold.


----------



## earlene

Got up and expected my challenge soap to be ready to come out of the molds. Not. Reheating in the oven because they are cold and soft.  Noticed there had been a bit of leakage from the little Mighty Mold at the point where the two sides connect. I've had this with other unlined molds with soap I poured while very liquid. I guess this is another one not suited to soaps that require a more liquid state to get those intricate swirls.  Luckily I had them on cardboard so I can safely say it was not a lot of leakage.  Still, it is disa]pointing when that happens.  Serves me right for being so over confident about this batch. 

Soaking squeeze bottles are soaking in soapy water to finish the clean up from yesterday.


----------



## Misschief

I made another batch of soap today, this time it was one of our all-time faves, Java Jumpstart. I make this one at least once a year. I want to make one more batch of salt bars and then I'll have to put away my soaping gear until next month's challenge, or we'll be inundated with soap.


----------



## amd

This weekend my daughter had swim meets Saturday and Sunday, so not a lot of time for soap attempts. I did make a batch of Amber Romance type soap using a different pour and swirl technique that I haven't done before, and adjusting my recipe to include 10% sunflower oil. The sunflower oil slows down my usual trace time, so I did enjoy having more time to work with it. Being able to slow down my soaping process has helped my lack of motivation somewhat. I need to figure out a better swirl tool, I've tried just a gear tie, but really dislike the forming process. I'd like to get something that is permanently in shape, so I've tasked my husband with figuring it out. He's pretty knowledgeable about what materials do and don't work in soap so I'm sure he'll figure it out. Actually doing it though will be another story - he's been busy brewing beer and welding. 

I tackled liquid soap again, following the CPLS method talked about on this forum. Or, well, I attempted to do it that way. after an hour of alternating between stick blending and hand stirring, I turned the heat to low on the crockpot to finally get to a paste state. Turned the heat off, threw the towel over it and walked away. Not sure if it will be ok or not - it seems to be the right paste consistency this morning, so I think it's fine? This is only my second attempt at liquid soap. I used my standard base oils and recalculated with KOH, which is what made the process different this time (last time I followed the recipe in the CPLS thread). I won't have time to do anything with it until Thursday, so it's going to hang out in the (cold) crockpot until then. I have to go back to the CPLS thread to check the cure time on it because I didn't have anything in my notes. Will more than likely find a bunch of information there to relearn  

Tomorrow night I will be masterbatching 24lbs of oils for future soaps. Weds I teach confirmation kids, so Thursday will be my next stab at soap making. The hubs left me a note in the bathroom DEMANDING more salt bars and asked about them twice over the weekend, so that will be first on the list. Fortunately he likes his as early as 8 weeks curing, so he should be ok with the one bar he has plus a few of mine that I've been hoarding to get them closer to the 2 year mark that I like to use them at.

Oh, and I did dig through my FO's to see what I could use for February soap challenge. I think I have a plan now. Whether I execute that plan remains to be seen...


----------



## Misschief

Yay!! sounds like you're getting over your slump!!


----------



## amd

Misschief said:


> Yay!! sounds like you're getting over your slump!!



Getting there! I usually masterbatch 24lbs every 10 days or so, but it's been closer to 4 weeks since the last time I masterbatched. While I could blame that on holidays and sickness (I spent about 3 days in bed the week after Christmas, not sure if I was actually sick or just depressed, Chris was kind enough to humor me and let me sleep whatever it was off) the majority of it was that I really didn't want to make soap. I think the suggestions here to try different things have really helped, I'm somewhat excited about the CPLS attempt. I'm 100% sure that it will never be something that I sell, but it is something I would like to get good at making just to be able to do it.


----------



## Kittish

Got my individual bar molds in today, along with the other loaf molds I bought. I can make over a dozen batches of soap before I run out of molds at this point, and that's NOT including the individual silicone molds I use for overflow. I think I might, just maybe, have enough soap molds. For now. 

Tonight, I think I'm going to make a BIG batch of shaving soap- everyone I gave some of the first batch to to try out is wanting more, so I think this batch I'll use those lovely bar molds and make half a dozen or so bars. Should last us all for a couple of months, at least. I may also take a swing at some salt bars. Going to leave the first set of those unscented, though I'm thinking I might add some color just because. 

Checked on the soap I made last night, and it's still warm on the bottom so it gets to sit for a while yet. Looks like it gelled all the way through, so that's good.


----------



## earlene

I was going to make soap, since I wasn't sure how my challenge soap was going to turn out, but I was so happy with it, all I did was cut it, photograph it, admire it and trim it a little bit.  I even had a mold all ready and marked for where to fill to for each section, but it just sits there now.  I really should start putting some soaps into the curing area and stop admiring them.


----------



## SunRiseArts

amd my baby used to be in the swim team in high school too!

I made a batch for the challenge today.  Crossing fingers that the hearts come out right!


----------



## Kittish

I made a BIG batch of shaving soap. 1000g of oils. I've got 18 bars of shaving soap sitting on my counter just now, in my new bar molds. I think it'll take a while to go through it all. Used the same recipe that I did for the first batch, from the Songwind thread, just lowered the coconut by 5% and added 5% more shea butter, as well as upping the SF from 5 to 7%. 

I decided to do bars because almost everyone who I'm making this for is female, and pucks aren't all that easy to use on legs and the whole brush thing is pretty much right out for any lady I know (including myself). I'm hoping bars will be easier. 

I did wind up with about 20 grams extra water in the soap. I held out some shea to add after the cook and tried to float it in a hot water bath, but the bowl sank and it got a little hot water mixed in with the shea, which of course immediately started melting so I couldn't just pour off the water. Shouldn't be enough to mess anything up, it got thoroughly mixed in.


----------



## earlene

I've been looking at soap photos online.  I am not particularly fond of round soap, but rimmed soap does interest me.  So I started looking for non-round rimmed soaps and there are some lovely ones that are square or rectangular rimmed soaps.  Maybe I will try that one day instead of round ones.  I think what would work really well would be to use a column mold rather, perhaps a quart sized milk carton as a tall mold and lining the outer edges.  I've never been tempted to buy a vertical mold because they are so expensive.  Maybe if I try it once and like it I will be tempted to buy one, if I can find one at a reasonable price.


----------



## amd

earlene said:


> I've been looking at soap photos online.  I am not particularly fond of round soap, but rimmed soap does interest me.  So I started looking for non-round rimmed soaps and there are some lovely ones that are square or rectangular rimmed soaps.  Maybe I will try that one day instead of round ones.  I think what would work really well would be to use a column mold rather, perhaps a quart sized milk carton as a tall mold and lining the outer edges.  I've never been tempted to buy a vertical mold because they are so expensive.  Maybe if I try it once and like it I will be tempted to buy one, if I can find one at a reasonable price.



I've made one attempt at a rimmed soap... it was an epic fail. I'm contemplating the attempt again as I have a little idea niggling at my brain that *might* work. I'm going to try it in a loaf mold instead of circular as well. (Although I do really love puck soaps. They fit my hand so much better than the bars. To each their own, right?)


----------



## MorpheusPA

My plumeria scent finally got here, and I was pushing the limits on Valentine's Day, so I very quickly made a tropical-hued plumeria soap for my mother.

This is mostly-lard (coconut and castor round it out), with just a dash of coconut scent added to invoke that tropical beach note...


----------



## amd

MorpheusPA said:


> My plumeria scent finally got here, and I was pushing the limits on Valentine's Day, so I very quickly made a tropical-hued plumeria soap for my mother.
> 
> This is mostly-lard (coconut and castor round it out), with just a dash of coconut scent added to invoke that tropical beach note...



Gorgeous! Those are some drool worthy swirls.


----------



## earlene

*amd*, I even tried bidding on ebay for a vertical mold, but lost.  That's okay, the bidding war went higher than I really wanted to go anyway.  I'll use half & half milk container probably, unless I can find something more suitable before that.  I should probably build my own, right?


----------



## amd

earlene said:


> *amd*, I even tried bidding on ebay for a vertical mold, but lost.  That's okay, the bidding war went higher than I really wanted to go anyway.  I'll use half & half milk container probably, unless I can find something more suitable before that.  I should probably build my own, right?



A half and half container is the way that I'm going. If all goes well I will add the correctly sized mold request to my chief mold makers list (the hubs makes all my molds).


----------



## SunRiseArts

My attempt at rimmed was also a failure 

But now you gave me a new idea for the challenge!


----------



## earlene

Well that sounds, fun, *SunRiseArts*!


----------



## alatos

Made a wooden soap mold and mixed up some green tea, matcha, and honey swirled soap


----------



## earlene

I planed & beveled blacksmith soap, sprayed it with ETOH and now it sits out drying.  I need to shrink wrap and send some off to my brother & nephew.  A couple bars for my husbands co-worker who also does a bit of blacksmithing himself.  Lots of time looking online at soapy stuff today, too, but didn't spend any money (yet.)


----------



## Karens62

*New curing cart*

I got this  http://a.co/8VuDYtJ delivered and loaded it up with soap. It sways a bit on carpet when loaded, but I won’t be moving it much. I’ve got about 30 pounds loaded now. It’s pretty sturdy standing upright and the mesh on the shelves is very fine so shouldn’t mark up the soft soap. The best part is I paid for it with my rebates from Ibotta...free $!


----------



## SunRiseArts

Karens62 said:


> I got this http://a.co/8VuDYtJ delivered and loaded it up with soap. It sways a bit on carpet when loaded, but I won’t be moving it much. I’ve got about 30 pounds loaded now. It’s pretty sturdy standing upright and the mesh on the shelves is very fine so shouldn’t mark up the soft soap. The best part is I paid for it with my rebates from Ibotta...free $!


 
I have the same one I got at ikea for 14 bucks!  Is on a corner in my closet.  

However, may I suggest you put some paper or cardboard under the soap?  it should not be touching metal.


----------



## Karens62

SunRiseArts said:


> I have the same one I got at ikea for 14 bucks!  Is on a corner in my closet.
> 
> However, may I suggest you put some paper or cardboard under the soap?  it should not be touching metal.



That’s a good suggestion. I haven’t had a problem in the past with painted metal but it can’t hurt.


----------



## SunRiseArts

Karens62 said:


> That’s a good suggestion. I haven’t had a problem in the past with painted metal but it can’t hurt.


 
Mainly your soap can get DOS! And you do not want them to get ruined.

What I did with my bins is open empty cereal boxes and lay them flat, and then put that non slippery rubbery thingy that comes in a roll on top.  Works great!


----------



## Kittish

Took my shaving soap out of the molds today. Stuck it in the fridge for a few hours to firm it up enough to come out mostly intact, now it goes to the curing rack for a couple of weeks. And I'll have shaving soap for MONTHS.

Stearic acid 50%
Coconut oil 40%
Shea butter 10%

Added 15% PPO glycerin, and held out half the shea until after the cook. Most of the people who want my shaving soap are female, so I'm hoping the bar format will be easier to use.


----------



## amd

Last night I put my soap paste in water to play with dilution rates. I think I used too much water, it seems very runny this morning. The boys will still use it in their bathroom, so I made a note for the next dilution "attempt". I packaged almost 100 bars of soap. Packaged 4 orders for the mail today, and 8 deliveries to do over the weekend. Sorted through the fragrances I pulled out the other night to put together my plan for March soaps. I'll be doing a few very small batches this time around to use up some FO's, which will leave my big molds open for my regular stock items. Double checked my "supplies needed" list and put together my WSP order. I will have to order NaOH this weekend as well as I am down to 3 containers. I did not get my masterbatching done, so I am going to try to do that tonight, but I have to clean the stove burners first because the hubs spilled sugar all over the stove so all of the burners are now flame throwers. (The kids thought it was cool, but I was not amused when making dinner last night, so I finally gave up on the stove and threw everything in the instant pot.) Hopefully if the weekend goes ok, I will get quite a bit of the March list done, lip balm, a batch of soap cupcakes, and tinkering with my idea for the February soap challenge. I have to make some soap dough, I think. Not sure I have enough of the colors I want to use.


----------



## Misschief

amd said:


> Last night I put my soap paste in water to play with dilution rates. I think I used too much water, it seems very runny this morning. The boys will still use it in their bathroom, so I made a note for the next dilution "attempt". I packaged almost 100 bars of soap. Packaged 4 orders for the mail today, and 8 deliveries to do over the weekend. Sorted through the fragrances I pulled out the other night to put together my plan for March soaps. I'll be doing a few very small batches this time around to use up some FO's, which will leave my big molds open for my regular stock items. Double checked my "supplies needed" list and put together my WSP order. I will have to order NaOH this weekend as well as I am down to 3 containers. I did not get my masterbatching done, so I am going to try to do that tonight, but I have to clean the stove burners first because the hubs spilled sugar all over the stove so all of the burners are now flame throwers. (The kids thought it was cool, but I was not amused when making dinner last night, so I finally gave up on the stove and threw everything in the instant pot.) Hopefully if the weekend goes ok, I will get quite a bit of the March list done, lip balm, a batch of soap cupcakes, and tinkering with my idea for the February soap challenge. I have to make some soap dough, I think. Not sure I have enough of the colors I want to use.



And you said you were in a slump. Silly girl!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

I bottled up a half-gallon of my Hog Wash (lard/PKO) Hair & Body Shampoo (Peppermint EO fragrance) that I made last August.  I have another half gallon that I'm going to scent with small amounts of left over EO blends to see how they do in LS. We were out, so it's about time! LOL Planned on labeling today, but it's so nice out, I think I'll run away for a bit, and save the labeling for the weekend... we have another snow coming in.


----------



## MorpheusPA

These aren't my best effort, but I was playing with my new milk frother last night to see how it mixed colorants.  Answer:  very well, but I have to mix longer.  These are colored with ultramarine blue (which spotted up a bit) and Nurture Soap's Green Vibrance mica, which performed perfectly.  The scent is Essential Depot's Sun and Sand in the balls, which accelerated horribly, plus some pomegranate for a tropical overtone, which performed nicely.

That base bar is significantly whitened with a lot of titanium dioxide, but 3% oatmeal does tend to discolor things a bit!


----------



## earlene

Very pretty, *Morpheous*.
*
Zany*, so nice to run away and enjoy the non-snow before the snow comes back again.


*amd*, when you get going, you really Go Girl!  That's a lot!

Last night I cleared off some accumulation of soaping stuff from the DR table.  So lazy latey!  It is not like me to leave piles of stuff on the DR table at all.  The plan was to make room for, no not dinner, but shrink wrapping and labeling.  So this morning I did label two soaps, but that's as far as I got on that plan.  I packaged them up for my husband's co-worker that Hubby said he had suggested try a specific soap I make.

Then I watched more soapmaking videos.  Man are there some talented people out there in youtubeland!  Some were soap dough videos and they were quite inspiring.  Some were rimmed soaps and a variety of swirled soaps.  I even watched some unicorn soaps, and I am not a unicorn type of gal by any means, but they were fun and this one was so gorgeous it was worth the watch for sure.

I just finished cleaning up after putting together a soap rim soap, which is now in the oven to gel.  I plan to make a small rimmed soap using an empty Tazo Tea box since Hubby hasn't bought any half & half lately.  He's so picky about half & half; if he can't find the kind he likes, he simply goes without.  Anyway, it'll be a rectangular bar and I think I can get about 4 or 5 bars out of a Tazo Tea Box.  I'll do the rest of it in the morning after Hubby goes to work.  I just have to keep an eye on the thin slab to make sure it gels.  I should probably put a box over the top to insulate it further, as it is totally uncovered due to it being so flat.  ETA:  Done.  I rescued the perfect sized box from recycle, cut off the flaps & inverted it over the thin slab.  Guess I'll keep it for this purpose in case I choose to do more rimmed soaps in future.


----------



## amd

Ha! I wish I could say I'm over my slump, but those were all soaps I made in November and December. The suggestion made here to try new things, has helped me get some excitement back, but we'll see how it actually goes for making soap this weekend.


----------



## Misschief

*earlene*, I'm looking forward to seeing what you come up with. I've been thinking about rimmed soaps for a while now but haven't gathered up the courage yet. I'd like to do a round one; I have access to some cardboard rolls that would be the perfect size (cores from rolls of blueprint paper).


----------



## Lin19687

Nothing  
My old cat climbed on my lap and I have been stuck here ALL DAY !
I was suppose to start soaping today and it is already 2:30.
I can't even go get something to eat.  
Good thing I have a roll of powdered donuts, a box of Cheerios and a Gatorade  :mrgreen:


----------



## earlene

I made 2 rimmed soaps and started on a third.  I almost forgot I was going to save some of the extra soap batter for soap dough and had started putting it into a one pound mold, then remembered.  So now I have 3 little baggies of colored soap batter in the fridge.  I need to read about soap dough and see if I did that right, and how to proceed.

My back and feet hurt so I needed a break, then I'll come back to the third rimmed soap.  It's going to be a bit more intricate in it's design with mosaic type blocks evenly spaced throughout.  I have cut them already from the same flat slab I used for the rim.

It's actually kind of fun doing rectangular or square rimmed soap because when cut to size and the edges cut at a 45*° *angle, a mitred corner is created and it looks so well planned, like good furniture.  Anyway, it's working out pretty well, I think.

I did run into one problem, but not with the rim, that went very smoothly.  It was the fill batter.  I almost forgot the fragrance, and perhaps that would have been best.  It caused the batter to thicken much faster than desired and toward the end of the first soap, was almost too thick to finish my design.  By the time I was ready to fill the second soap it was too thick for anything but a globular like swirl using two of the colors.  More like an ITP swirl, but in the mold.  Still, I think they're both going to be fine.  It was Plumeria by Rustic Ecsentuals.  I haven't used it in CP before, only HP over a year or two ago and had only vaguely remembered to be careful with it.  Well next time I want to do anything fancy, it's not going to be the FO of choice.


----------



## Kittish

Lin19687 said:


> Nothing
> My old cat climbed on my lap and I have been stuck here ALL DAY !
> I was suppose to start soaping today and it is already 2:30.
> I can't even go get something to eat.
> Good thing I have a roll of powdered donuts, a box of Cheerios and a Gatorade  :mrgreen:



Ah, but there's not much that's more comforting than a cat curled up asleep in your lap. Well, until bladder pressure builds, anyway.

Seeing salt bars mentioned in another thread reminded me that I have a small scrap that was the leftover batter after I filled my molds, so I tried it out. Wow! Lathered up straight away, and left my hands feeling nicely soft. That's at less than a week old. And this stuff gets better as it cures? So far the only thing I don't like about it is the strong soap smell, but that's easy enough to fix in the next batch- just add some fragrance.


----------



## Misschief

I had my soap all planned out. I was going to call it Ice Queen. It was supposed to be a pale blue with white swirls, topped with blue dyed sea salt and opal glitter, and scented with lemongrass, lavender, and peppermint. Everything went according to plan except for one thing.

My blue turned pink! I used FD&C blue and it turned pink. I couldn't put blue salt on a pink soap so I switched it out for pink Himalayan salt. Now, I don't know what to call it.


----------



## Kittish

Misschief said:


> I had my soap all planned out. I was going to call it Ice Queen. It was supposed to be a pale blue with white swirls, topped with blue dyed sea salt and opal glitter, and scented with lemongrass, lavender, and peppermint. Everything went according to plan except for one thing.
> 
> My blue turned pink! I used FD&C blue and it turned pink. I couldn't put blue salt on a pink soap so I switched it out for pink Himalayan salt. Now, I don't know what to call it.



Spring Queen? That might work even if it morphs on to purple.


----------



## SunRiseArts

Lin19687 said:


> Nothing
> My old cat climbed on my lap and I have been stuck here ALL DAY !
> I was suppose to start soaping today and it is already 2:30.
> I can't even go get something to eat.
> Good thing I have a roll of powdered donuts, a box of Cheerios and a Gatorade :mrgreen:


 

donuts and cheerios sound like food to me! ha ha.

I had a cucumber fragrance that was soon to expire, and made today a 1 pound batch.  Very simple, will post pictures when I cut.


----------



## Misschief

Kittish said:


> Spring Queen? That might work even if it morphs on to purple.



If it stays pink, I was leaning towards Rose Quartz. It's almost the same colour (right now) as the chunk of rose quartz on my shelf.


----------



## SunRiseArts

Mischief, is pretty!  I would love to see it cut, and it might still change.  I have had that happened.


----------



## SoapAddict415

I weighed out my ingredients for a new recipe I want to test. I'll soap at room temp tomorrow. My soap will have lard, 4 butters, colloidal oats, kaolin clay, coconut milk and I'm using tumeric, spirulina & a pink mica for my colors.
 I also tried my first handmade syndet bar. A friend bought it locally for me from a flea market she goes to sometimes. I don't think I like it. It's pretty & it smells very nice but it made my hands feel dry & tight as soon as I rinsed it off. I don't think I'll tell her that part, she seemed so excited when she gave it to me.


----------



## Lin19687

Finally got said Cat off lap .

I got to try Salt bar CP, Wow it took a while to start to trace and I only wanted a light trace because I was afraid of it setting up too fast.
80% CO, 20% lard, 20% SF, this is just for me as a starter back to soaping.
added cooled down Lye, warmer oils.

Put in warm oven and it took almost 4 hours to harden enough to cut.
I should have cut earlier but was watching a movie and waited for commercial
:headbanging:

Crumbly but that is ok.... now the wait lol


----------



## Misschief

Lin19687 said:


> I should have cut earlier but was watching a movie and waited for commercial
> :headbanging:
> 
> Crumbly but that is ok.... now the wait lol



That's why I always make mine in individual molds. So much easier and no cutting involved.

I'll be making soap salt today. Tomorrow is my daughter's birthday and I promised her a batch of salt soap. The batch I made at the end of November is (technically) ready to use now and I'll be giving her all but one bar. I'm almost out of my last bar and November's batch was double what I usually make.


----------



## earlene

I removed 3 of the 4 soaps I made from the oven & their molds this  morning.  I am very pleased with how the rimmed soaps look so far  (uncut.)  They are sitting out to get some air on a rack and plastic  mesh to facilitate air flow to dry out some more.  

The Tazo Tea Box soap had some leakage around the outside of the rim  because I began at emulsion to color the soap and the base color was  quite liquid as I began.  Also that was the first rimmed soap, so I had  not yet perfected a tightly fitting mitred corner like I did in the  third soap.  In fact, as I progressed from the first to the second to  the third, the tightly joined mitred corners improved progressively.   For one thing, I wasn't sure about how much pressure I could put on the  rim soap at first to force a tight joint, but obviously that takes  practice.

Having done the mitred corners, I am of the belief that even a round  soap would benefit from that same type of slant joint rather than a  straight cut joint.  What I mean is by doing a 45*° *or even a  90°angle cut at each jointing edge and overlapping the slant cut, it  would be a smoother edge with less a less noticeable seam.  I believe  it's called a 'scarf joint' in woodworking terms.  This is what I am  talking about for a scarf joint:


----------



## Misschief

I cut the newly named Rose Quartz soap this morning. I could have waited a little longer as it was still on the soft side but I cut anyway. I'm happy with it so far. It will be interesting to see how it turns out as it cures.

I used an ITP swirl and I'm very happy with the swirl. It's pretty much exactly what I had envisioned.


----------



## SoapAddict415

I love how your swirl turned out misschief.

Sent from my Z828 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## zolveria

*Going Palm Free*

with much hesitation and all the quable over palm oil.. ( not happy about this)
I begun 1 year ago palm free.. with coconut soap. everyone loved it.. sf and aloe with silk allowed for a decent bar.  customer not worried about the longevity but love the  rheology. 

So today i created a new formulation. including SFO,CO,CB,SB,SO and OO 
with sorbitol in the lye water and a tsp of salt. along with Aloe water accounting for a percentage of the water.  157gm of water and 65 of lye. allowed for a normal thickening. gives me time to swirls etc if i wanted to.. 

did not add the silk want to see what it did and how it felt first. 
I normally use the bar after on mold (i cut a bar in half) and then leave the other have to cure. and compare the 2.. 

30ml of papaya to 1lb of oils.. still nice and peachy

let see how it fairs..


----------



## Lin19687

They all look and sound yummy!!!


----------



## Misschief

I organized my soap cabinet today; shrink wrapped all the soaps that were good, tossed out a grocery bag full of rancid or near rancid soaps. I have some soaps that are almost 3 years old and they're hard as rocks, smell amazing, and lather beautifully (tried some scraps). I was also reminded, rather painfully, do NOT accidentally grab your heat gun by the barrel. It hurts like heck! (got a 3/4" burn on my thumb)

It feels good to be organized and now my soaps are all in one place and look so pretty!


----------



## Kittish

Misschief said:


> I cut the newly named Rose Quartz soap this morning. I could have waited a little longer as it was still on the soft side but I cut anyway. I'm happy with it so far. It will be interesting to see how it turns out as it cures.
> 
> I used an ITP swirl and I'm very happy with the swirl. It's pretty much exactly what I had envisioned.



Is it just the light, or are those starting to turn purple in the centers? Looks very pretty either way.


----------



## shunt2011

Made 6 more loaves of soap, 4 of which are special order or a baby shower. It feels good to have my mojo back.  Lots of restocks out these last two weekends.  Need to start on scrubs, lip balm, roll-on perfumes and bath fuzzies.  No time next weekend as I’m baby sitting my grands. Maybe we’ll do some fizzies


----------



## Misschief

Kittish said:


> Is it just the light, or are those starting to turn purple in the centers? Looks very pretty either way.



They are, indeed. It was quite a surprise to see purple when I cut the bars.


----------



## Karens62

*ITP success*

Cut the loaf I made yesterday and I’m very pleased with the way the ITP swirl came out.  I’ve had challenges in the past getting it into the mold soon enough once i add the white pumice and ground apricot seeds. It’s colored with a mixture of green micas from NS and scented with tea tree and lemongrass. I call it Beekeeper’s Friend because those EOs are often used in herbal supplements for bees and they don’t seem to mind any residual scent from the soap.

I also made my first rimmed soap. Not sure that was quite as successful :-?  I’ll cut it tomorrow and see.


----------



## Karens62

Misschief,


I really like how the off center peak makes the top look “rocky”


----------



## toxikon

2 soaps today, still playing around with veggie recipes. The first one is an unscented Castille with dual-lye (90 NaOH / 10 KOH) and full vinegar replacement. Soaped like a dream and cut into bars in about 5 hours.

Second one was a 50% OO, 30% CO, 10% Cocoa Butter and 10% Castor. Accelerated really bad on me, argh! Had to mush it into the mold These veggie recipes are a lot trickier than my cooperative lard recipes.

At least the Castille was pretty enough for a picture!


----------



## Karens62

toxikon said:


> At least the Castille was pretty enough for a pic
> 
> View attachment 27196



Looks luscious and creamy!


----------



## toxikon

Karens62 said:


> Looks luscious and creamy!



Thank you! 

Aaaand I just ordered 18 FOs from Nurture to try out. I'm pretty pumped. I'll make sure to keep good notes on my impressions to share here.


----------



## earlene

Waiting for Hubby to leave for work so I can cut soap.  My rimmed soaps seem read to cut.  And I took a slab out of the oven in hopes it will be ready as well  When I removed it from the mold yesterday it was so soft on the bottom (hard on top) I turned it upside down in the mold and put it back in the oven.  I had forgotten that has happened with this mold before making soap too soft on the bottom.  I guess it's the nature of using a solid plastic container.  It could be partially due to soaping at emulsion, but it's also the plastic mold itself because this has happened with it with other recipes as well.  They always harden up eventually.  I got it for an easy slab mold substitute last year when traveling and it works fine for that, but certainly has its downside to it.  I may have to break down and get a real slab mold one of these days.  I don't even have this problem with the little wooden teak box I use for a mini-slab.


----------



## amd

Rolling on the floor laughing... I delivered soap, bought a new stick blender, walked into my soap lab - said "Nope" - and walked back out. Didn't even masterbatch oils this weekend. Lusted over some beautiful soaps on Instagram. So much for my big weekend goals... Today I'm filling out craft show applications. Maybe this week will be better once I get some housecleaning done and Christmas decorations packed away...


----------



## Lin19687

Bought a soap cutter box with cutters on Amazon, and a kitty laser toy.
Was going to make a HP milk batch but i will wait till the cutter comes.


----------



## wardbond

.  

Yerba matte Kombucha sea salt bar

W/
Frankincense resin & tears
Himalayan pink salt
Coconut oil
Oilive oil
Castor
Grapeseed


Eucalyptus
Lavender
Pine
Rosemary
Tea tree 

"If I want to eat it, maybe people will buy it"

Sent from my R1 PLUS using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## Karens62

*Cut my gardenia soap*

I’m pretty happy with the confetti I added from previous trimmings but had hoped it would be whiter. I may have been timid on adding enough TD. It’s for a family member though and smells like a sultry summer evening. Since she lives on the canadian border, this will still be a welcome hint of the warmth to come when I send it after curing.


----------



## Misschief

Karen, beautiful!! Looks good enough to eat! Lucky recipient!


----------



## earlene

*Karen*, they sure look white to me.  Gorgeous!


----------



## zolveria

*For the love of soy: Calling all soy wax soaper*

New Year  New Formulation

Here is what i did. no im waiting to see how hard we gonna get. without palm or SB or CB

soy wax   20%
CO           30
Castor      10
OO           14
Sunflower 12
Rice          14

Super Fat   4%

water       26.5
lye             35

65g of water is Aloe Juice (Chilled) the rest distilled.
heated SW to 150  oil to 160 then i Mixed both.. temp then was at 159 or so
Lye water was at 120  when i added to oils.

SOY WAX  is new Territory for me  

So what im hoping for is a quick unmolding.. any experts on how quick soy wax unmold is..


----------



## elurah

Karens62 said:


> I’m pretty happy with the confetti I added from previous trimmings but had hoped it would be whiter. I may have been timid on adding enough TD. It’s for a family member though and smells like a sultry summer evening. Since she lives on the canadian border, this will still be a welcome hint of the warmth to come when I send it after curing.



Very pretty! and you can never go wrong with a  sultry summer evening!


----------



## zolveria

Misschief said:


> I organized my soap cabinet today; shrink wrapped all the soaps that were good, tossed out a grocery bag full of rancid or near rancid soaps. I have some soaps that are almost 3 years old and they're hard as rocks, smell amazing, and lather beautifully (tried some scraps). I was also reminded, rather painfully, do NOT accidentally grab your heat gun by the barrel. It hurts like heck! (got a 3/4" burn on my thumb)
> 
> It feels good to be organized and now my soaps are all in one place and look so pretty!




OMG I DID THIS too.  My son was back for holidays from fort benning. and he got me a shelf. well i decided to redo my walkin pantry. OMG.. I was so over whelmed. I must say. I did not realized all the things i had. ( well yes and NO )
buy yall get the drift. he also purchase a cute rectangle table for me that we put in there so i wont have to keep coming in the kitchen and hoggin the table (LMAO).. Since i have a window it worked out great. LOVE IT.. i can stay in my lil hole and work..now im not in anyones way.


----------



## earlene

*Zolveria*, that sounds awesome!  I used to have such a great walk-in pantry in my Condo in California.  No window, though.  But I loved it and miss it very much.  What a great idea to turn it into a soaping room!   I've been thinking of converting one of my upstairs rooms into a soaping room and even have my granddaughter's go-ahead to use her room since she doesn't visit very often anymore and is almost an adult now.  Then the other day, I thought why not convert my upstairs office (it's a small baby nursery sized room) into a curing room?  The only trouble is if I move my whole operation upstairs, I'd have to do something about renovating the upstairs bathroom so I have better sink access.  A small bathroom sink in a short (barely hip-height) counter top just won't work well for a soap maker.  So I am undecided.


----------



## SoapAddict415

I love your salt soap warbond! It looks so creamy. How do you use kombucha in soap? Do you have to freeze it first or anything?
I made 2 soaps today. The first was a cleaning soap for DH. It was mainly CO, PO & PK Flakes with a little soybean oil. It stayed so fluid that I could've swirled it. My second soap was for the January challenge. It was mainly OO, AKO, RBO with some castor, PO, PK flakes & shea butter. I WANTED to swirl this one but it got thick much faster than I had anticipated given the amount of "slow to trace" oils in it.


----------



## earlene

Not *wardbond*, but I have made a few Kombucha soaps myself.  I did not freeze the Kombucha tea, but I do keep it refrigerated prior to use in the lye water.  Pouring the lye in slowly, then stirring, more slow pouring, then more stirring AND using a very tall container for the lye solution is how I prevent it from boiling up and out of the container.  The first time I did it, the solution got hot real fast and almost came up out over the top of the vessel, so since then I always use my tallest lye solution container for any solution that might heat up and boil.  Plus an ice bath for the vessel to sit in while waiting for it to cool down.


----------



## SoapAddict415

Thank you Earlene! I have a co-worker that bought a bottle of ginger kombucha. One sip told her that she didn't like it & it's been sitting in the work fridge ever since. I've been thinking about asking if I could have it for soap. Otherwise, it'll probably sit there until someone cleans the fridge & tosses it.


----------



## wardbond

SoapAddict415 said:


> I love your salt soap warbond! It looks so creamy. How do you use kombucha in soap? Do you have to freeze it first or anything?
> I made 2 soaps today. The first was a cleaning soap for DH. It was mainly CO, PO & PK Flakes with a little soybean oil. It stayed so fluid that I could've swirled it. My second soap was for the January challenge. It was mainly OO, AKO, RBO with some castor, PO, PK flakes & shea butter. I WANTED to swirl this one but it got thick much faster than I had anticipated given the amount of "slow to trace" oils in it.


I made ice cubes and used them, Also I make my own kombucha so this was older and was less sugar.. more acid. Than standard.. so temperature didn't seem to be an issue.
..it did turn dark brown.. but didn't seem to change the colour of the soap... The plain sea salt actual seemed to bleach it out...  Also used 75% salt of total oil... It did trace quickly after the salt/frankincense was added.. that's why I used this mold.. the flaws from such a thick trace in my small batches can be mitigated, by making boutiqey bars (5oz). 

I use the salt to help disperse the frankincense evenly and stop stop the frankincense from clumping.

I use a bit of salt to help other spices from clumping no in other soap..

Does anybody uses benzoin powder anymore?


----------



## SoapAddict415

Thanks wardbond!

Sent from my Z828 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## earlene

Well I spent hours watching youtube videos on soapmaking last night.  I woke up late and was shocked to find that I awoke before Hubby.  I even had to check to make sure he was still alive!  (Yes, I know, but it happens and I do that when he sleeps late.  I've been widowed once, so there is a reason.)  Anyway, here I am hoping he would go to bed soon so I can watch MORE videos on soap making!  Crazy, huh?  

But my goodness some of the intricate soap designs are amazing.  I mean, white gardenias piped onto the soap that look like real gardenias (my favorite flower, btw.)  And another video where the soaper didn't add the FO until after pouring the main batter into the mold, then she added the FO and stick blended in the mold.  Now there is an innovative way to avoid the a finicky FO from making it too hard to get your soap into the mold fast enough!  So many more videos, there just isn't enough time!   And I found a video of a lady who wants to be funded to travel across the country to make soap with soapers or wanna-be soapers in the lower 48 states (US) for the year of 2018 and then she will write a book about all these great soap design techniques.  She has apparently recieved some funding already from some soap suppliers, so apparently the project will get off the ground.  But if I heard her correctly (and that's disputable given my hearing impairment), she's only been making soap herself for 2 years.  Maybe I should listen to that video again.  I may have heard her wrong.  

Anyway, I didn't make soap today or anything to do with soap.  I went with Hubby to his Dr. appt, then out to dinner and back home again.


----------



## Jayne

Well, I made my first batch of soap today.  I kept it nice and easy.  I used a basic starters recipe from soap queen.  Olive, palm oil and coconut.  I think I had the lye water too cold.  It was a very hot humid day today (40+ C) and I was impatient so I put the lye solution in an ice bath to get the temp down quicker.  I didn't realise how quickly it'd go down and it ended up colder than expected.  So my oils ended up about 15 degrees hotter.  Hopefully it doesn't ruin it.  It seems I greatly underestimated the amount of mica needed to colour a bar of soap too.  I had some left over violet mica from a previous project and I thought I'd put that in.  I think it made it ever an ever so slightly darker yellow so sufficed to say, that idea didn't work.  I will have to wait until I get an order of mica delivered before I next try to colour something.  Which is a pity because Friday is a public holiday and I was hoping to do something then.   It is unlikely to arrive tomorrow.   I forgot to add.... whatever it is you add to make it harder when you are using a silicon mould.  I forget what it is called.  Oh well.  

We'll see how it turns out tomorrow and after it cures.


----------



## shunt2011

Jayne said:


> Well, I made my first batch of soap today. I kept it nice and easy. I used a basic starters recipe from soap queen. Olive, palm oil and coconut. I think I had the lye water too cold. It was a very hot humid day today (40+ C) and I was impatient so I put the lye solution in an ice bath to get the temp down quicker. I didn't realise how quickly it'd go down and it ended up colder than expected. So my oils ended up about 15 degrees hotter. Hopefully it doesn't ruin it. It seems I greatly underestimated the amount of mica needed to colour a bar of soap too. I had some left over violet mica from a previous project and I thought I'd put that in. I think it made it ever an ever so slightly darker yellow so sufficed to say, that idea didn't work. I will have to wait until I get an order of mica delivered before I next try to colour something. Which is a pity because Friday is a public holiday and I was hoping to do something then. It is unlikely to arrive tomorrow. I forgot to add.... whatever it is you add to make it harder when you are using a silicon mould. I forget what it is called. Oh well.
> 
> We'll see how it turns out tomorrow and after it cures.


 

Hi Jayne and Welcome to the forum.

Your soap should be fine as long as you ran it through a lye calculator like Soap Calc or Soapee.   The temperature of your lye doesn't really matter.  My lye is always room temp or cooler.   As long as your oils are warm enough to be clear you are good to go.

As for your colorant, some are not CP stable.  The PH causes them to morph if not.  The mica you had was likely not good for high ph soap.

Can't wait to see the pictures of all your creations!


----------



## earlene

Jayne said:


> W  I had some left over violet mica from a previous project and I thought I'd put that in.  I think it made it ever an ever so slightly darker yellow so sufficed to say, that idea didn't work.  I will have to wait until I get an order of mica delivered before I next try to colour something.  Which is a pity because Friday is a public holiday and I was hoping to do something then.   It is unlikely to arrive tomorrow.   I forgot to add.... whatever it is you add to make it harder when you are using a silicon mould.  I forget what it is called.  Oh well.
> 
> We'll see how it turns out tomorrow and after it cures.



*Jayne*, congratulations on your first soap!  Sodium Lactate.  But you don't have to wait for your order to come in.  You can just add salt to harden your bar quicker.  Here's how:  https://www.thespruce.com/make-soap-harder-faster-517222

As for colorants you can use while you wait for your CP stable mica order, look in your pantry.  You can get a deeper sort of orangish/yellow (depending on how much you use) with turmeric.  Infuse in a bit of oil from your recipe and strain out the tiny particles to avoid spots in your soap.  Also a capsule of beta carotene (dietary supplement sold with the vitamins in pharmacies) will produce a deep orange.  You snip the capsule and squeeze the oil into your soap, carefully as it will stain everything it touches. If you have chlorphyll liquid (another dietary supplement some people have, but not the most common ingredient in most people's refrigerators) you can use it to color your soap green.  Most organics in your kitchen or from your garden don't work well for coloring soap as the lye eats them up and turns them brown, but calendula flower petals hold up well and again, produce a deep yellow to orange color.

As Shari said, some micas don't survive lye.  Don't waste your time trying to use the micas from eye shadow (I tried that once) because if it's not lye resistant, it will morph or totally disappear.  I tried it once and although it was a fun experiment, there was no resulting color in the soap.

For very light color, in SOME cases, food coloring does work, in others it doesn't.  I colored lye soap with food coloring once a couple of years ago and it stuck for the life of the soap, which I had for over a year before I used it all up.  So you could try that if you have any on hand, just so you can make soap and experiment.

Of course once you get your micas, you will can obtain quite vibrant color schemes and that's really a lot of fun!

Oh, and that temperature difference isn't going to ruin your soap.  It should be just fine.


----------



## SunRiseArts

Welcome Jayne! :bunny:


----------



## Laurabolyard

I had my first volcano, all over the counter!!  HP, literally a minute after covering, and 30 seconds while I 'buzzed' my SB in some water.  I KNOW not to take my eyes off it, but that was QUICK!!


----------



## Jayne

Thanks for the welcome folks!  It turned out ok.  It cracked a bit on top so I'm going to have to work out how to manage that but overall, a pretty good effort.  I'm uncertain what to do about the cracking.  I know that is caused by heat (well I think it is caused by heat).  It gets quite hot here (100F is a typical summer day.  122 is about our worse).  I know I can put it in the fridge but won't that impact gelling?  Is there anything else I can do to prevent cracking?  Once I get micas I figure I'll want it to gel so I get the bright colours. 

I might give the turmeric a go tomorrow.


----------



## shunt2011

Jayne said:


> Thanks for the welcome folks! It turned out ok. It cracked a bit on top so I'm going to have to work out how to manage that but overall, a pretty good effort. I'm uncertain what to do about the cracking. I know that is caused by heat (well I think it is caused by heat). It gets quite hot here (100F is a typical summer day. 122 is about our worse). I know I can put it in the fridge but won't that impact gelling? Is there anything else I can do to prevent cracking? Once I get micas I figure I'll want it to gel so I get the bright colours.
> 
> I might give the turmeric a go tomorrow.


 
To avoid cracking, you will want to use less insulation, maybe a lighter towel and just check it regularly.  You will see if it's starting to get too hot and can uncover or adjust the cover.  If it does crack a bit, I just use my finger (gloved) and kind of press it together.  Can't even notice it when it's done.


----------



## SunRiseArts

I did an experiment today.  Made a regular bar, and through mica colors on top (not mix in batter).  I want to see if they stick or sweat.


----------



## Misschief

I just finished making a 1 kg batch of salt soap. (21 bars in 4 cavity molds)


----------



## Karens62

Beveling, beveling and more beveling. Good news is, I am finished cutting and beveling everything I’ve made recently so it’ll all be ready to package up at the end of February. In other news, a local microbrewery asked me to use one (or more) of their products in a soap so I’m headed there after work tomorrow to sample and decide!


----------



## Misschief

Karens62 said:


> Beveling, beveling and more beveling. Good news is, I am finished cutting and beveling everything I’ve made recently so it’ll all be ready to package up at the end of February. In other news, a local microbrewery asked me to use one (or more) of their products in a soap so I’m headed there after work tomorrow to sample and decide!



I did that a couple of years ago. The microbrewery sold the soaps I made with their ales around Christmas. They were very popular!


----------



## Karens62

Misschief said:


> I did that a couple of years ago. The microbrewery sold the soaps I made with their ales around Christmas. They were very popular!



That’s good to hear. We’ve got a bit of a boom happening in town with several breweries/meaderies planning on opening in the next year. I am hoping to develop a line of soaps using their products. One of the places has a ginger beer which might be fun to use as a starting point


----------



## Misschief

Karens62 said:


> That’s good to hear. We’ve got a bit of a boom happening in town with several breweries/meaderies planning on opening in the next year. I am hoping to develop a line of soaps using their products. One of the places has a ginger beer which might be fun to use as a starting point



This was one of my beer soaps made with something they called Blackstrap Ale. It went over really well.

http://sudsnthings.blogspot.ca/2015/11/time-for-cutting.html


----------



## Kittish

Making another try at the hidden heart swirl (though it's not going to be ready in time to enter) using toilet paper tubes. Decided I'll try my indigo infused olive oil in the main part, and scent it with the coconut pulp co2 extract I got to try out. Got my oils measured out, now just need to warm them and get my lye going. I split the recipe into two 'batches' since I was using the indigo infused oil, and didn't want to do complicated math. SoapCalc is far less prone to errors than I am. 

As a side note, the coconut on my fragrance strip is STILL going strong, after almost a week. Only other scents I've seen be that tenacious on a fragrance strip are sandalwood and patchouli, though rose absolute hangs on for a few days.

Update edit: soap is in the mold. It looks like the indigo infused oil is going to be a complete bust. The oil was such a gorgeous color, but the soap batter is slate grey.  I also don't have much hope that the coconut is going to survive the lye monster, but that's still a wait and see. The scent was going weird when I finished getting soap into molds.


----------



## KattChaos

Karens62 said:


> Beveling, beveling and more beveling. Good news is, I am finished cutting and beveling everything I’ve made recently so it’ll all be ready to package up at the end of February. In other news, a local microbrewery asked me to use one (or more) of their products in a soap so I’m headed there after work tomorrow to sample and decide!


That's so neat!!


----------



## SaltedFig

I made a trial batch of soleseife with french clays and charcoal today. I think I like the feel of it.


----------



## earlene

I worked on creating a vertical mold using a tall wooden box I bought at the Goodwill yesterday.  The box is about a 4-inch square and about 5.5 inches tall on the inside and quite sturdy.  It cost me 88¢.  I also spent 88¢ on another wooden item that by taking out some screws I ended up with a board that fits inside the box to block off part of the center, but not enough for a desirable soap size.  I used the board as a template to cut corrugated cardboard to size and with a few layers of cardboard plus the board, I believe I have come up with a size for soap that will fit well into the hand.  All I have to do now is wrap them up tight and cover then with Freezer paper.  Then create a freezer paper insert and I can make my next rimmed soap in a vertical rectangular mold.  Total cost:  $1.90 with tax plus my time.

I want to try a more brightly colored rim next time.

At the Goodwill, I also bought a Rockwood mitre box for 88¢.  They are selling for $9.99 and up on ebay right now, so I was happy to get this one.  I had been looking online for something I can take with me on trips because cutting soaps uniformly has always been a challenge for me. It's well made and sturdy, plus I can fit a silicone loaf mold inside it, which might be handy.  I think I found some nice bargains!  (On my last soaping holiday, I brought my multi-cutter, but it's really too big to bring along most of the time.)

Another plan for today is to play around with my soap dough.  I have no idea yet how it's going to work out.


----------



## SunRiseArts

earlene, you are not alone in the cutting problem.  I bought on eBay a box, but is a box specifically for soap.  Is awesome.  Does the beveling too!

I made mermaid tails soap today.  I do not know why my batter was perfect, and when I started mixing the colors, it got thick so quickly!  Could have been the FO, or the coconut milk I added at the end?  Needless to say, my design plan probably did not work.  I guess I will see when I cut it.


----------



## Misschief

I haven't made any soap today... yet... but I did take another picture of my morphing colour Rose Quartz soap. Now, I'm really not sure what to call it because it isn't pink anymore.


----------



## Lin19687

Oh I loke the color  AND swirl... I see a kitty or Owl in the middle


----------



## Kittish

Misschief said:


> I haven't made any soap today... yet... but I did take another picture of my morphing colour Rose Quartz soap. Now, I'm really not sure what to call it because it isn't pink anymore.



This is why I suggested Spring Queen, because it wouldn't matter too much if the color morphed even further than it had. That's a pretty purple, hope that color holds. I see the owl/cat, too, swooping around in the middle.


----------



## Misschief

Kittish said:


> This is why I suggested Spring Queen, because it wouldn't matter too much if the color morphed even further than it had. That's a pretty purple, hope that color holds. I see the owl/cat, too, swooping around in the middle.



I think that may be its new name, Kittish. I am finding this quite interesting, seeing how it changes. I do hope it doesn't change much more because I'm really liking this shade of mauve. It's so delicate and pretty.


----------



## SunRiseArts

Misschief said:


> I haven't made any soap today... yet... but I did take another picture of my morphing colour Rose Quartz soap. Now, I'm really not sure what to call it because it isn't pink anymore.


 

you may have mentioned it before, but what type of color did you use?


----------



## Misschief

SunRiseArts said:


> you may have mentioned it before, but what type of color did you use?



I used FD&C blue. Yup, blue.


----------



## earlene

*Misschief*, right now it reminds me of blue lace agate, but as it continues to morph who knows what it will become!  Maybe it's going to be like one of those magic cups that changes as your drink temperature changes.

But it sure is pretty!

Today, I continue to watch youtube soaping videos, many different kinds of soap.  Right now, though I am trying to focus on soap dough videos.  Saw a really nice one about making Eeyore with soap dough that made me think of my next project for a visit with my granddaughter.  She is very very artistic and I think this is something she would really enjoy.  So making soap dough sculptures certainly seems like a kid friendly activity.  Of course now that she is 16 and planning for college, I am sure she doesn't think of herself as a kid anymore!  

Also working intermittently on shrink wrapping soaps, but the sun is so bright through the window, I take breaks to sooth my eyes now and then.


----------



## SunRiseArts

Misschief said:


> I used FD&C blue. Yup, blue.


 

oh, blues are very temperamental... Most dark blues become purple - ish.  I usually mix my dark blue with a lighter blue mica, or even a neon blue.  But I like strong bright colors.

Blue gets darker with yellow.  You may want to experiment adding a little yellow.  That would work too.

But I agree,  is still so pretty.


----------



## Misschief

I don't own much in the way of colorants and, those I use, I tend to use conservatively (usually). I want to build up my colorant inventory but am happy to do so gradually. 

To be honest, I'm a little afraid of over-colouring soap. I've made an orange soap in the past that, while gorgeous, coloured my wash cloth orange and that's not what I want.


----------



## toxikon

My Nurture order arrived today, yippeeee! This is my first time ordering their FOs and I gotta say, it was love at first sniff. Wow. Beautiful complex notes. They make WSP smell like cheap perfume. Can't wait to soap with them.

My faves OOB are: 
Awaken
Vanilla Cream
Flame Tree
Juicy Apricot
Jeweled Fir
8th & Ocean
Earth Meets Sky
White Tea and Pear


----------



## Misschief

I made this today. I'm calling it Dancing in the Rain. It's scented with Voyageur's Rain FO and I used a dancing funnel pour. I'm really looking forward to cutting it tomorrow.

Oh, and in the background is the leftover batter with a rim made from soap dough, an experiment.


----------



## Karens62

Misschief said:


> This was one of my beer soaps made with something they called Blackstrap Ale. It went over really well.
> 
> http://sudsnthings.blogspot.ca/2015/11/time-for-cutting.html



Nice! I made one a few weeks ago with a Black Mocha Stout and it came out a mid to light brown with the creamy top. I thought with the sugars it would have come darker so closer the shade yours is.  I ordered some brown mica this week to help coax the color out. THey have a stout made from NC sweet potato’s which they are going to save the bottom of the keg for my soap.


----------



## SaltedFig

Nothing. Again. Too bloomin' hot (well over 100F) ... AND humid (nightly thunderstorms for the last week or so). It's a waiting game ... the temperature isn't going to break for another couple of days. And then it will be just humid.

Nice pile of goodies (and soap!) Misschief


----------



## Misschief

SaltedFig said:


> Nothing. Again. Too bloomin' hot (well over 100F) ... AND humid (nightly thunderstorms for the last week or so). It's a waiting game ... the temperature isn't going to break for another couple of days. And then it will be just humid.
> 
> Nice pile of goodies (and soap!) Misschief



That's hot. We get those temps in the summer but we don't get the humidity. That's why spring and autumn are my favorite seasons. You have my sympathy.


----------



## Kittish

Misschief said:


> That's hot. We get those temps in the summer but we don't get the humidity. That's why spring and autumn are my favorite seasons. You have my sympathy.



Spring? Autumn? OH! You mean those two weeks between too hot and too cold?

I have to laugh at people around here. They start complaining about how "muggy" and "sticky" it is when the relative humid hits 20% or so.


----------



## SoapAddict415

@SaltedFig, where do you live? Those temps sound like Arizona weather.

Sent from my Z828 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## Laurabolyard

Although I started the batch last night, it still counts as a 'today' soapy thing, as I was still cleaning the oven at 3am!!  Some reall challenges, but it was a successful 'natural colorant' experiment (pics in HP lovers thread). I'm SO excited because I just LOVE the look of natural colorants in general. It was a HP, but I did have a layer of CP!


----------



## Misschief

Kittish said:


> Spring? Autumn? OH! You mean those two weeks between too hot and too cold?
> 
> I have to laugh at people around here. They start complaining about how "muggy" and "sticky" it is when the relative humid hits 20% or so.



My daughter posted something on FB a little while back, while we were in the middle of a dump of snow. It went along the lines of, "I can't wait until summer's here so I can complain about the heat." Yup, that's what we do.


----------



## Misschief

I unmolded and cut my first attempt at a dancing funnel pour. It didn't turn out quite as I'd hoped but I'm very happy with it. It's a technique I will definitely try again because it's so cool looking. This one is scented with Voyageur's Rain. I find it a very strong FO; this batch only has 1 teaspoon in it (1000 gram batch) and it's plenty strong enough.

The second picture is my rimmed soap, made with the leftovers from the Rain soap. The rim was made with soap dough.


----------



## penelopejane

SaltedFig said:


> Nothing. Again. Too bloomin' hot (well over 100F) ... AND humid (nightly thunderstorms for the last week or so). It's a waiting game ... the temperature isn't going to break for another couple of days. And then it will be just humid. f



Yes same here. 95% humidity for a few days - but we are on the coast! 
I can handle heat but humidity like this kills me!

Made some soap yesterday regardless. Stuffed it up because I thought I’d made a mistake weighing the oils and removed some. Remembered later that I’d added the FO so the “overweight” was right. So I have a high lye concentrated soap.

Heat induced brain fog.


----------



## penelopejane

Misschief said:


> I unmolded and cut my first attempt at a dancing funnel pour. It didn't turn out quite as I'd hoped but I'm very happy with it. It's a technique I will definitely try again because it's so cool looking.
> 
> The second picture is my rimmed soap, made with the leftovers from the Rain soap. The rim was made with soap dough.



Love the washer!


----------



## penelopejane

Misschief said:


> I used FD&C blue. Yup, blue.



Have you tried ultramarine blue? It’s a pretty dark blue. I can post a picture if you are interested.


----------



## Misschief

penelopejane said:


> Have you tried ultramarine blue? It’s a pretty dark blue. I can post a picture if you are interested.



I actually have some ultramarine blue but will be needing more before long. I have both but chose the wrong one. Ah well... live and learn, right?


----------



## Misschief

penelopejane said:


> Yes same here. 95% humidity for a few days - but we are on the coast!
> I can handle heat but humidity like this kills me!



Ack! We're pretty lucky here - we might have the occasional forest fire or flood but we really don't have any wild or crazy weather. Winters don't get crazy cold (-10 to -20ºC max) or really hot and humid summers. We can get up into the mid 30's C but it's usually only for a couple of weeks.

Right now, it's hovering around freezing and slowing lightly.


----------



## earlene

*Misschief*, the dancing funnel pour is pretty cool looking, but SO time intensive!  I've only done it once, though, maybe it gets easier with practice.  I keep planning to do it again, then just haven't yet.  I really like the colors of yours.


----------



## SaltedFig

Kittish said:


> Spring? Autumn? OH! You mean those two weeks between too hot and too cold?



Thanks for the giggle!



penelopejane said:


> Yes same here. 95% humidity for a few days - but we are on the coast!
> I can handle heat but humidity like this kills me!
> 
> Made some soap yesterday regardless. Stuffed it up because I thought I’d made a mistake weighing the oils and removed some. Remembered later that I’d added the FO so the “overweight” was right. So I have a high lye concentrated soap.
> 
> Heat induced brain fog.



Same ... I kept on making (fortunately catching, but still making) mistakes with the soleseife trials. It was at the moment that I made up a fresh batch of lye with plain (distilled) water instead of the saturated salt solution I'd prepared, that I finally called it quits and stopped until the heat and humidity goes away.



Misschief said:


> Ack! We're pretty lucky here - we might have the occasional forest fire or flood but we really don't have any wild or crazy weather. Winters don't get crazy cold (-10 to -20ºC max) or really hot and humid summers. We can get up into the mid 30's C but it's usually only for a couple of weeks.
> 
> Right now, it's hovering around freezing and slowing lightly.



Our overnight forecast was for "An oppressive night". Seriously ... that's what the government website said, and it was. There ended up being power grid shutdowns in some areas (which missed here, but a lot of people couldn't even run their cooling systems). Your weather sounds blissful, Misschief.

And beautiful dancing funnel pour - I really like the gentle color scheme


----------



## Misschief

SaltedFig said:


> Our overnight forecast was for "An oppressive night". Seriously ... that's what the government website said, and it was. There ended up being power grid shutdowns in some areas (which missed here, but a lot of people couldn't even run their cooling systems). Your weather sounds blissful, Misschief.
> 
> And beautiful dancing funnel pour - I really like the gentle color scheme



I'm not sure I could handle that kind of heat and humidity. I remember my in-laws went to Aus. once to visit one of their daughters. MIL would put her pillow in the deep freeze so she could sleep. 

Thank you for the compliment. I'm happy with it but it isn't quite what I had envisioned. My dancing funnel pour needs some practice.


----------



## Misschief

I made another batch of soap today and, for the first time in a very long time, it went from fluid to OMG Get this in the mold NOW! I almost didn't get my scent into it. And forget about pretty swirls. There was NO time!


----------



## earlene

Well, now both my sons have asked me to teach them how to make soap so they can sell to make money.  No, second son just asked how feasible it is to start a soap making business if I teach him to make soap.  First son I told outright it wouldn't work for him (because it wouldn't) as well as telling him what it would take.  He took my word for it and hasn't brought it up again.  That was a over a year ago.  Second son, asked today while we were on the phone.  I told him I would be happy to teach him to make soap but also all the detail of initial costs, research and development, etc, plus insurance and whatnot.  I suggested he do a bit of research online about what it takes to run a soap making business, so we shall see what comes of that.  I wouldn't mind teaching him to make soap; it would be fun, I think.  But I told him for me it's an expensive hobby. 

Today I shrink wrapped some soap and watched more soap dough videos.

Testing:  Hooray, I can edit older posts again.  That's the way it SHOULD be!


----------



## SaltedFig

Rebooked my lye delivery so it didn't get delivered in the middle of a thunderstorm :neutral:.

Still thinking about the drawing/painting with SunRiseArts.
 (At this rate it might have to be an Autumn project, just to get a clear few days. I am looking forward to this project and waiting is so frustrating.)


----------



## Karens62

Made a boatload of MP embeds and then cut my unicorn poop soap.  Putting that one together was just one of those struggles. Measured half the lye solution instead of the double batch I intended. Figured that out and fixed it and then forgot to add the fragrance until I just started to pour. The fragrance is light (WSP Unicorn poop at 4%) x next time I’ll go heavier but I don’t like strong scents so always go light on first batch. Even my husband liked it! Overall I’m pleased with how this turned out with the soap balls and beveling trimmings randomly scattered.


----------



## Karens62

Misschief, love that dancing funnel and I bet with more contrasting colors, it would be smashing!


----------



## Misschief

Love your unicorn poop soap, Karen. It's fun!

I did learn one thing doing the dancing funnel soap -- it should be done in a slab mold, not a loaf mold. Oh well, I still like it.


----------



## dalewaite48

*Lice Soap*

Has anyone had any luck making a Cold Process soap that would work to get rid of Hair Lice.  I had a gal at church approach me and ask me if I had ever thought of making that soap.  I have heard that Tea Treat essential oil works against lice.


----------



## earlene

dalewaite48 said:


> Has anyone had any luck making a Cold Process soap that would work to get rid of Hair Lice.  I had a gal at church approach me and ask me if I had ever thought of making that soap.  I have heard that Tea Treat essential oil works against lice.



*Dalewaite*, you should probably start a new thread for this topic as it will get buried in this thread.  But I will share a couple of thoughts.

First it's no longer considered soap if it has a medicinal purpose, therefore  drug regulations apply for producing and selling.  So there is that drawback if you plan to claim a bar soap will get rid of lice.  Also regulations regarding soap are different in different parts of the world, so bear in mind I am talking about US regulations.  If you are elsewhere, my comments may not apply.

Second, lye soap has a very high pH not good for hair, but if the goal is to kill lice (and that is no easy or instant task), perhaps the person won't care if the high pH ruins their hair.  And realistically, they would have to leave the soap on the scalp for a prolonged period in order for any possible medicinal effect to take place and that just exposes the hair and scalp to that high pH.  Commercial lice shampoo is a neutral pH so as not to damage the hair.  So that's another drawback to creating a lye soap for medicinal purposes.


----------



## penelopejane

SaltedFig said:


> Same ... I kept on making (fortunately catching, but still making) mistakes with the soleseife trials. It was at the moment that I made up a fresh batch of lye with plain (distilled) water instead of the saturated salt solution I'd prepared, that I finally called it quits and stopped until the heat and humidity goes away.



Don’t you fine that the salt precipitates out? 
I mixed salt (only 6tsp) with water before lye. It dissolved completely. Then I added the lye and I formed a thickish white cloudy solution. Small amounts of the salt formed crystals on the top as well. I tried to strain it thru muslin but so much remained behind I was worried it wouldn’t be accurate.


----------



## Dahila

Found out that decyl glycoside does thin the shampoo, even it does not seem it is so thick


----------



## SaltedFig

penelopejane said:


> Don’t you fine that the salt precipitates out?



Yes.

I made up the salt water solutions the day before, and stirred them occasionally.

I wasn't so worried about precisely how much salt was in the final solution as long as it was saturated at the ambient temperature (winter soap would have less salt this way, but I don't mind).

Just before I strained the salt water into fresh containers (to add the lye into) they did have salt both at the bottom and in flakes around the rim.

The salt water was clear after straining.

When I added the lye to the salt water, I stirred it and then left it to dissolve. When it cooled, some of the salt was out of solution and had formed a sediment of minature crystals on the bottom, and there were just a few very thin flat crystals on the surface that broke up on stirring. The solution became smoothly cloudy (and stayed cloudy, although some sediment would settle again) when I stirred.

There aren't any large crystals of salt in the final soap, so the soleseife soap is very smooth.

They passed zap tests and lather up nicely already.


----------



## amd

I did not attempt the snake skin mold over the weekend. Too many kids demanding my attention all weekend so I could only breakaway for small amounts of time. Will try tonight when I only have one kid. 

I did make 1 large batch using an Irish Spring dupe, and 2 small batches. The Irish Spring was my first time using m&p embeds. I lined them up completely wrong and tested the strength of my cutter to cut through them. It was also my first time doing a solid layer bottom with a hanger swirl through only the top layer. Happy with it overall.


----------



## Cellador

Unmolded these cute sheep this morning. I'm not normally one to get specialty molds- these were a gift....but I think they are adorable!
"Sleepytime" scent blend.


----------



## Lin19687

Used a round mailing tube the other day for my Salt bars.  Came out good because I used Freezer paper.  I could never find that years ago around here for some reason.


----------



## earlene

*amd*, those are just gorgeous!

*Cellador*, those are cute little sheep.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

dalewaite48 said:


> Has anyone had any luck making a Cold Process soap that would work to get rid of Hair Lice.  I had a gal at church approach me and ask me if I had ever thought of making that soap.  I have heard that Tea Treat essential oil works against lice.


As Earlene said, you will most likely get more replies if you start a new thread titled *Tea Tree Oil for Head Lice*. Most members don't bother to check this thread on a daily basis. You could also google for more info. As for Tea Tree CP, it would be wise to research the benefits of TT as well as its cautions. A good (popular) EO blend to fragrance your soap and add beneficial qualities is Lavender, Rosemary & Tea Tree -- equal parts or to your preference. Add to your favorite CP recipe.
HTH   :bunny:​


----------



## SunRiseArts

toxikon said:


> My Nurture order arrived today, yippeeee! This is my first time ordering their FOs and I gotta say, it was love at first sniff. Wow. Beautiful complex notes. They make WSP smell like cheap perfume. Can't wait to soap with them.
> 
> My faves OOB are:
> Awaken
> Vanilla Cream
> Flame Tree
> Juicy Apricot
> Jeweled Fir
> 8th & Ocean
> Earth Meets Sky
> White Tea and Pear
> 
> View attachment 27315


 

I am super envious! :mrgreen:

I am curious about juicy apricot. Is it as good as it sounds?


----------



## penelopejane

SaltedFig said:


> Yes.
> 
> I made up the salt water solutions the day before, and stirred them occasionally.
> 
> I wasn't so worried about precisely how much salt was in the final solution as long as it was saturated at the ambient temperature (winter soap would have less salt this way, but I don't mind).
> 
> Just before I strained the salt water into fresh containers (to add the lye into) they did have salt both at the bottom and in flakes around the rim.
> 
> The salt water was clear after straining.
> 
> When I added the lye to the salt water, I stirred it and then left it to dissolve. When it cooled, some of the salt was out of solution and had formed a sediment of minature crystals on the bottom, and there were just a few very thin flat crystals on the surface that broke up on stirring. The solution became smoothly cloudy (and stayed cloudy, although some sediment would settle again) when I stirred.
> 
> There aren't any large crystals of salt in the final soap, so the soleseife soap is very smooth.



Sounds similar to the mix I made.  I tried to strain it through muslin though and it was too thick to go through without losing so much I was worried it wouldn't make soap. 

Do you use just a standard metal strainer?

I will try it again because some of my soaps are complicated and I'd like to be able to mix the salt with the lye water. 
Thank you for the details.


----------



## jewels621

SunRiseArts said:


> I am super envious! :mrgreen:
> 
> I am curious about juicy apricot. Is it as good as it sounds?



I scored some Juicy Apricot at SoapCon last September and I love it. I don’t normally like food scents, but this was such a fresh, summery scent with a nice note of greenery to it. Very well behaved in CP, as well. I used it in one of my Christmas soaps with mineral glittered white, soft orange and green swirls and called it Sparkling Winter Apricot. My family liked it more than traditional Christmas scents, and the couple bars I have left right now still smell delicious. Made them in late September.


----------



## earlene

When I went to reply to this thread last night, the forum was down.  For hours!  I finally gave up and went to bed.  And now look at it!  My gosh!

Oh well, on to what soapy thing I did....

I made 13 colors of soap dough last night.  Finally!  I started setting up for it in the morning, but didn't actually start making the soap until 6 pm.  By 7 pm I was just finishing up the clean-up so I could prepare dinner.  Only an hour?  It felt like I'd been standing there for half the day.  My back was killing me, but it has been giving me pain for about 3 days.

The delay?  Well, first I had to masterbatch some lye.  I used 2 bottles of ED lye to make my mb and that took some time and tied up my sinks letting it cool and re-bottling it and what not.  Then there was carrying all (no, most, but not all) my colorants downstairs to choose which colors I wanted to use for soap dough.  And I forgot to choose a true blue.  I did one turquoise, but I really want a couple of blues, so I guess I need to make some more soap dough.  Because the plastic packets that Steph's Micas & More uses don't always survive the length of use, I had to repackage a couple of micas into different containers. (The zip lock fails eventually with some of the baggies.  I've had this happen at least 4 or 5 times, not a huge percentage overall, but a pain when it does.)   Well, the day just got away from me and it took me until evening to make soap, but they got done and I will check on them a bit later.  12 are in cavity molds, covered with plastic wrap and one is still in the plastic cup in a baggie.


----------



## Karens62

Wow, 13 colors? No wonder you were pooped out! I can’t wait to see what creations come out of that effort


----------



## SaltedFig

Today is lye delivery day. I'm getting some 99% pearls delivered, instead of the usual 98%, so it'll be interesting to see what difference the shape makes to using the product. 

@penelopejane

Yes, just a course woven stainless strainer (the slurry will happily sit on top of a fine strainer).

I reckon you will like it for swirling - I got so much more detail on the soleseife soap than with the ordinary salt bars.



penelopejane said:


> Do you use just a standard metal strainer?
> 
> I will try it again because some of my soaps are complicated and I'd like to be able to mix the salt with the lye water.
> Thank you for the details.


----------



## Lin19687

I sat on the puter all day looking things up for local bulk supply.  Didn't get very far until I started to see videos of cute kitties and puppies.. this happens all the time


----------



## debratant

My day off is Wednesday, I like Wednesday for soaping because it is my "I'm alone hubby is working" day, it is MY day to enjoy and
do whatever I dang well want to do.....pfffffttt....yeah right.

I think about all these soapy/candle things that I am certainly going to do on Wednesday on my
day off work.  I have my recipe printed, my design all in my head...and every wednesday, not a thing gets made.
So depressing LOL. 

So, I thought of soaping all day, but in reality, I  didn't get anything I wanted to do done...except laundry and I vacuumed. 
Go Me!

btw, this scenario seems to be repeated on a weekly basis.  Although 2 week ago, on wednesday, I did
get two batches done lol


----------



## earlene

Unmolded & wrapped my 13 colored soap dough blocks in plastic wrap, labeled each for color used, and placed all in a large plastic baggie for double air tightness.  Then we went off to the Cities and were gone for several hours.  During the course of the day, Hubby & I talked about soap and it continues to amaze me that he doesn't get bored and actually is interested and asks questions and is really involved in the conversation.


----------



## graylady

Took the lid off the crockpot to look at my liquid soap, which is resolutely not diluting, put the lid back on again and did something else.


----------



## Jayne

I just made my second batch of soap.  I used two colours but just did a very basic layered look where you basically drop them on top of each other.  Looks pretty.  

I need to work something out with my alcohol.  I've got it in a spray bottle but the drops must be too big because they indent the soap a little.   I couldn't find something that sprays finer when I was at the shops the other day though.    I also need to buy a mini mixer for my colours.    

Other than that I read a few threads on here.  That is about all I've had time for.


----------



## Saffron

Gave away a box of Chef's Soap made with coffee, goatmilk & honey to the lovely baristas in our local coffee shop who supply me with used coffee grounds - all organic and ethically grown.


----------



## Lin19687

Ok so Wed is a 1/2 day for my DD at school so it was a good thing I dont' do much on Wed.
BUT I did manage to get a recipe written out, measured all I wanted (except for the Lye) and ready to soap after i drop her off and have my 3rd cup of coffee.
3rd cup because I woke up at 4am .

So I will do this tiny test batch with Lavender EO and see how it goes.


----------



## earlene

Jayne said:


> .
> 
> I need to work something out with my alcohol.  I've got it in a spray bottle but the drops must be too big because they indent the soap a little.   I couldn't find something that sprays finer when I was at the shops the other day though.    I also need to buy a mini mixer for my colours.
> 
> Other than that I read a few threads on here.  That is about all I've had time for.


I used to get those little indentations, too, *Jayne*.  So annoying, right?  Have you turned the nozzle slightly to one side or the other to adjust the spray?  Some spray bottles are more responsive than others, of course.  I thought of using a mister from the garden section in stores, but all they had were made of copper, so that was out.  I did go to a much smaller bottle that seems to be working very well because the adjustable nozzle is pretty good.  I have seen some soapers on youtube use really tiny bottles for misting the alcohol onto their soap batter.  Tiny like they only hold less than 3 ounces (airplane carry-on size) and those probably have a very fine spray.  I am happy with my slightly larger bottles that hold at least 4 or 5 ounces (maybe more).  I got them at Dollar General I believe.


----------



## earlene

We were gone for several hours yesterday, eating out, shopping.  Never did go to the movies.  Hubby wants to see as many of the movies that got top Academy nominations.  So far, I've seen 4 of them I think, but he has only seen 3.  We need to get out to more movies on his days off!  Anyway, I searched for some _things to use with soap dough_ and just picked up a couple things, a small rolling pin & some plastic shape cutters.  I have so much stuff in my Amazon cart, I wanted to see if I could find any of it locally.  Looks like it's a real hit & miss proposition.  But then I did not go to places like Hobby Lobby or Michael's where I would probably have a better selection.  Our 5 store visits were basically for groceries, so hobby stores were not on the agenda.

Today soap dough play is on the agenda, as well as making some more in a couple of blue hues.  But I have been interrupted by having to deal with medical appointments and preparations for them.  Next week I have an endoscopy & colonoscopy scheduled and because of the day-before the procedure prep involved had to re-schedule my appt with my orthopedist (hip issues that did not show up in x-ray.)  I wonder if I'll be up to going to the movies after an endo & colonoscopy next Tuesday?  I'm thinking maybe not, but maybe the next day.


----------



## penelopejane

Saffron said:


> Gave away a box of Chef's Soap made with coffee, goatmilk & honey to the lovely baristas in our local coffee shop who supply me with used coffee grounds - all organic and ethically grown.]



Great colour. Is it only coloured with used coffee grounds? Does the colour run? 

I tried to get it that colour but the colour runs.


----------



## Saffron

penelopejane said:


> Great colour. Is it only coloured with used coffee grounds? Does the colour run?
> 
> I tried to get it that colour but the colour runs.



Thank you.
The lighter colour in the middle section is from the reaction of the goatmilk with honey. I let it gel and it came out a nice cappucino colour. The coffee grounds might have contributed a bit to the colour but I think it is mainly from the gelled milk and honey. I used frozen goatmilk instead of water for the lye solution.
The top and bottom layers (dark brown layers) are also goatmilk and honey, with some cocoa powder blended in.  The colour runs a little bit to start with, but once the soap has been used a few times the bubbles are clear/ white.  I might use less cocoa powder next time. 
There is a faint smell of coffee in the soap which is a pleasant surprise as I was not expecting it to survive after cure.


----------



## amd

I made bubble scoops for the first time in a year. I also bought coconut milk to make Chris's salt bars with. I am one step closer to getting him off my back about it! Geez. I don't know what his problem is, it's not like they take 2-3 months to cure or something... 

Also, just discovered the new forum now has a like button in the app! Life.complete.


----------



## Misschief

I made a trial batch (14 oz of oils) of OMH cp soap with m&p finishing touches. No pics yet as it's still in the mold.


----------



## KattChaos

Omg, there it's a like button now. I've been catching myself multiple times trying to like someone's comment or picture or whatever... And now I finally can!


----------



## Saffron

earlene said:


> We were gone for several hours yesterday, eating out, shopping.  Never did go to the movies.  Hubby wants to see as many of the movies that got top Academy nominations.  So far, I've seen 4 of them I think, but he has only seen 3.  We need to get out to more movies on his days off!  Anyway, I searched for some _things to use with soap dough_ and just picked up a couple things, a small rolling pin & some plastic shape cutters.  I have so much stuff in my Amazon cart, I wanted to see if I could find any of it locally.  Looks like it's a real hit & miss proposition.  But then I did not go to places like Hobby Lobby or Michael's where I would probably have a better selection.  Our 5 store visits were basically for groceries, so hobby stores were not on the agenda.
> 
> Today soap dough play is on the agenda, as well as making some more in a couple of blue hues.  But I have been interrupted by having to deal with medical appointments and preparations for them.  Next week I have an endoscopy & colonoscopy scheduled and because of the day-before the procedure prep involved had to re-schedule my appt with my orthopedist (hip issues that did not show up in x-ray.)  I wonder if I'll be up to going to the movies after an endo & colonoscopy next Tuesday?  I'm thinking maybe not, but maybe the next day.



Good luck with the procedures - hope all goes well and everything turns out ok.


----------



## Lin19687

OMG those bubble scoops look awesome !  I think I need to make those.

I need to look up how to make shower steamers or Shower smellies


----------



## Jeanea

I've been wrecking my brain redoing my website. I don't know why I'm having these delimas, I'm great with this stuff. Oh well, progress is being made, nonetheless.


----------



## SunRiseArts

Bubble scoops yum!

Here is my ongoing experiment with color.  Yes, I had to add an MP embed 

So far is holding good, and is being a week.


----------



## SaltedFig

Squared up my Winnie and Piglet picture, so I could put the avatar back where it belongs (thanks for the prompt Earlene )


----------



## SoapAddict415

About 2 months ago, my sister told me about a shopping app called Wish & I'm hooked on it. Shipping can take a couple of weeks as most of the stuff comes from China but some of the molds I got were free, I just had to pay up to $3 for shipping. 
I've learned that you have to double check the size of the item. Don't rely on the picture shown as free items are often smaller. The free blanket that I ordered for my queen sized bed was barely big enough for my Jack Russell terrier but for $3 shipping, my fur girl got a new blanket.
The Koi fish mold was bigger than I expected & the teddy bear mold was smaller than expected but I'm still happy. The flat square one is a butterfly fondant mold. I plan to test that one this weekend. I also got a soap stamp that says "Natural Handmade". Including shipping, I've paid less than $20 for everything.


----------



## scard

I love everything fabric, actually I am kind of a fabric hoarder, I decided to try to make a batik soap. It is scented with nurture's fairy garden FO. I wanted the white (pale lilac) lines to be clearer but I think they overheated. Anywho I like them better the way they came out, but pretty sure I won't be able to repeat it.


----------



## amd

Lin19687 said:


> OMG those bubble scoops look awesome !  I think I need to make those.
> 
> I need to look up how to make shower steamers or Shower smellies



I need to do those too. The teenagers cleaned me out when they all had head colds (they were menthol/eucalyptus/mint).

I am down to about 8 bubble scoops left for my show tomorrow... I have to remember to wait until after the show to post them on FB, otherwise I don't take as many as I would like! A good problem to have.

I'm googling soap jelly. My daughter discovered it at the Lush store when were at MOA for new year's eve. This is working well for my squirrel brain can't focus on a single soap project at one time brain... I need to reign it all in and get one.thing.done. at a time. Sigh. Well tonight will be the husband's salt bars for sure, packing for the show, and if I can squeeze it in: laying out a sketch for the February challenge.


----------



## Saffron

amd said:


> I need to do those too. The teenagers cleaned me out when they all had head colds (they were menthol/eucalyptus/mint).
> 
> I am down to about 8 bubble scoops left for my show tomorrow... I have to remember to wait until after the show to post them on FB, otherwise I don't take as many as I would like! A good problem to have.
> 
> I'm googling soap jelly. My daughter discovered it at the Lush store when were at MOA for new year's eve. This is working well for my squirrel brain can't focus on a single soap project at one time brain... I need to reign it all in and get one.thing.done. at a time. Sigh. Well tonight will be the husband's salt bars for sure, packing for the show, and if I can squeeze it in: laying out a sketch for the February challenge.



My niece gave me a Lush shower jelly a couple of years ago (grape fragrance) which was fun to play with but a bit difficult to use. I came across this recipe but  haven't tried it yet.  Thought you might be interested 
http://curious-soapmaker.com/how-to-make-lush-like-shower-jelly.html


----------



## Lin19687

OMG I don't even want to tell you how much i just spent on Amazon for supplies for the scoops and Eo's 

I too need to FOCUS on just one thing at a time.  Gonna get these things tried out but the 'scoop' recipe will be more of a Melt/fizz/bubble thingy.  I think I will play with the ingredients since I refuse to buy Tartar!!  Just a ridiculous price and still not even sure what it gives to the bubble bar (after searching all day yesterday ! ).

I think I need to go to the Mall with DD and go to Luch so she can look at stuff and then we can Make it at home.  Might get her more interested in things that I do since she loves bath bombs


----------



## toxikon

SoapAddict415 said:


> About 2 months ago, my sister told me about a shopping app called Wish & I'm hooked on it. Shipping can take a couple of weeks as most of the stuff comes from China but some of the molds I got were free, I just had to pay up to $3 for shipping.
> I've learned that you have to double check the size of the item. Don't rely on the picture shown as free items are often smaller. The free blanket that I ordered for my queen sized bed was barely big enough for my Jack Russell terrier but for $3 shipping, my fur girl got a new blanket.
> The Koi fish mold was bigger than I expected & the teddy bear mold was smaller than expected but I'm still happy. The flat square one is a butterfly fondant mold. I plan to test that one this weekend. I also got a soap stamp that says "Natural Handmade". Including shipping, I've paid less than $20 for everything.
> View attachment 28420
> View attachment 28421


I'm totally addicted to AliExpress! Same stuff but it seems a bit cheaper than Wish and shipping is almost always free.


----------



## SoapAddict415

@ Toxikon, thanks. I'll have to check that site out!


----------



## Jeanea

Lin19687 said:


> OMG I don't even want to tell you how much i just spent on Amazon for supplies for the scoops and Eo's
> 
> I too need to FOCUS on just one thing at a time.  Gonna get these things tried out but the 'scoop' recipe will be more of a Melt/fizz/bubble thingy.  I think I will play with the ingredients since I refuse to buy Tartar!!  Just a ridiculous price and still not even sure what it gives to the bubble bar (after searching all day yesterday ! ).
> 
> I think I need to go to the Mall with DD and go to Luch so she can look at stuff and then we can Make it at home.  Might get her more interested in things that I do since she loves bath bombs


I know what you mean. Focusing is not my strong point either right about now. I wanted to make some liquid soap today not paying attention to the fact that I'm out of KOH. So had to place an order for that.

Since I can't make my soap I decided to put SM3 on my new PC. Got that done. Now I'm back to working on my site for a while. Now I see why peopke pay someone to do this.


----------



## shunt2011

Prepared the oils and lye for 6 batches of soap. Hope to get them all done today. Then it’s on to sugar scrubs tonight or tomorrow.  Let the fun begin.


----------



## toxikon

Finally beat down the soaping gremlins and had a perfect soapmaking experience YAY! I tried out the White Tea & Pear FO from Nurture and some new mica colours. Batter stayed nice and fluid and got a hanger swirl in. So excited to cut it up!!


----------



## toxikon

Lin19687 said:


> OMG I don't even want to tell you how much i just spent on Amazon for supplies for the scoops and Eo's
> 
> I too need to FOCUS on just one thing at a time.  Gonna get these things tried out but the 'scoop' recipe will be more of a Melt/fizz/bubble thingy.  I think I will play with the ingredients since I refuse to buy Tartar!!  Just a ridiculous price and still not even sure what it gives to the bubble bar (after searching all day yesterday ! ).
> 
> I think I need to go to the Mall with DD and go to Luch so she can look at stuff and then we can Make it at home.  Might get her more interested in things that I do since she loves bath bombs


This is the cream of tartar I bought for my bubble scoops: Badia Cream of Tartar, 2 Pound https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0054M0U18/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Much bigger size and cheaper than anything else I could find.


----------



## Stephanie Pendleton

elurah said:


> *Tiger Stripe!*



My 3 year old says she loves it, because it looks like "thunder in the sky" 
I bet it smells amazing!


----------



## dibbles

amd said:


> I need to do those too. The teenagers cleaned me out when they all had head colds (they were menthol/eucalyptus/mint).
> 
> I am down to about 8 bubble scoops left for my show tomorrow... I have to remember to wait until after the show to post them on FB, otherwise I don't take as many as I would like! A good problem to have.
> 
> I'm googling soap jelly. My daughter discovered it at the Lush store when were at MOA for new year's eve. This is working well for my squirrel brain can't focus on a single soap project at one time brain... I need to reign it all in and get one.thing.done. at a time. Sigh. Well tonight will be the husband's salt bars for sure, packing for the show, and if I can squeeze it in: laying out a sketch for the February challenge.



I had to buy soap jelly to make the blue flower soap that is my avatar. I used up the rest by putting it in the little 10 for $1 covered plastic containers from the dollar store. They are easier to handle in that smaller size. Each was between 2 and 2.5 ounces. I colored some pink with cherry slush FO and some purple with glitter (love spell). The kids loved them.


----------



## Jayne

I tried to cup up my 2nd loaf.  It is very very soft.  I made it 4 days ago now so I don't know if I did something wrong.  I don't think I did because it was a basic soapqueen recipe.   I'm trying to start with things I can't really stuff up.  I'm going to leave it a bit longer and hopefully it hardens up a bit more in the next few days. 

Other than that, I've been looking at oil options.   I didn't realise this new hobby would be so expensive.  And please no body recommend lard!  It is $30 a kilo!  It is one of my most expensive options!     I also didn't realise how complex this would be.  Trying to work out what everything does and how it combines... this hobby is going to be more fun that I realised.    Thankfully I have a female heavy family so plenty of people to give  things to!



earlene said:


> I used to get those little indentations, too, *Jayne*.  So annoying, right?  Have you turned the nozzle slightly to one side or the other to adjust the spray?  Some spray bottles are more responsive than others, of course.  I thought of using a mister from the garden section in stores, but all they had were made of copper, so that was out.  I did go to a much smaller bottle that seems to be working very well because the adjustable nozzle is pretty good.  I have seen some soapers on youtube use really tiny bottles for misting the alcohol onto their soap batter.  Tiny like they only hold less than 3 ounces (airplane carry-on size) and those probably have a very fine spray.  I am happy with my slightly larger bottles that hold at least 4 or 5 ounces (maybe more).  I got them at Dollar General I believe.



Yes it is on it's finest spray.  I must have checked it a dozen times just to make sure.  IIRC I bought it from Kmart which in Australia is about as cheap as you can get without going to the dollar store.  I should have expected this.    I've got 2 bottles of static spray lying about and not a single piece of clothing that needs it.  I'm thinking I might clean it out and use that.  I'm hoping that will work better.   Otherwise I might have to buy it from *gasp* somewhere that stocks things for more than a dollar.


----------



## earlene

I continue playing with soap dough.  It's like being a kid again!


----------



## Primrose

I tried my first coffee and gm soap, went well, then attempted a tall and skinny shimmy that went badly, riced and accelerated, I'm blaming the FO. not expecting a pretty soap when its ready to cut but thems the breaks. Tried a new corflute mould I made. And made my soap dough!


----------



## earlene

*Primrose*, your newly poured soaps look really nice.

I went and bought some corrugated plastic within the last week or two so I could use it to make a mold, too.  I just haven't done it yet.  So you call it _corflute_ there, huh?  I had not heard that term before.    I was wondering how much bowing would occur and I see you have some, so I guess I need to think of creating some type of support to prevent bowing.

The one I want to make is for a vertical mold.  But the same day I bought the corrugated plastic I found a wooden box at the thrift store that I think will work instead with some inserts to reduce the cavity to a more ideal soap size/shape.  But, it's not very tall.  I plan to do a small batch with it as is (I already did the inserts for reducing the cavity shape) to see if I like it.  Then if I am unhappy with it, I might use the corrugated plastic, or _corflute_, as you call it, to build a taller vertical mold that sits inside the box as support.


----------



## Primrose

Yep this was my first try, and it did bow out a little but not terribly. I had a half hearted attempt at using some things already in the fridge to support it hahaha but they didn't really make a huge difference (and I didn't care that much). I have seen people put a strong elastic band around the middle which I think I will do as I don't tend to do high tops. A wooden box would work also. I mostly just wanted to try it out. I have more and am thinking of doing a slab mould. This is a tall and skinny

Oops hit enter too soon. If the corflute works well I may just make some standard loafs as well. I've been using silicon baking pans and it annoys me that they aren't straight with neat corners, they are rounded. I could buy some actual soap moulds, but I have heaps of free corflute, and I'm a scrooge [emoji14]


----------



## Karens62

I brought the new curing rack I ordered in from the mailbox. Other than that, life has been crazy running beekeeping school so for another couple of weeks, soaping is probably on hold.


----------



## Misschief

I'm giving my dual soap (cp and m&p) another try. It's in the oven gelling right now. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Karens62

Misschief said:


> I'm giving my dual soap (cp and m&p) another try. It's in the oven gelling right now. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


My fingers are crossed for you too. The only way I’ve been able to be real successful combining them is either as thin embeds or as really thin swirls.


----------



## Misschief

Karens62 said:


> My fingers are crossed for you too. The only way I’ve been able to be real successful combining them is either as thin embeds or as really thin swirls.
> View attachment 28551



That soap is gorgeous, Karen! I have a feeling I'll be doing more experimenting with the two soaps, especially now that I have 2 lbs of m&p.

In addition to the second attempt at my dual soap, I've just finished another batch of dancing funnel soap. This time, I'm using a slab mold rather than a loaf mold. It's now taken the dual soap batch's place in the oven. I don't normally allow my soaps to gel but I do like the look of gelled soap when there's colour involved.


----------



## earlene

More soap dough play today.  Intermittently watching videos, which led me to removing my hearing aids so I could use earbuds for better listening when one video wasn't loud enough (what a PITA when this is necessary) and the dome came off of the right HA.  Now I have a dome stuck in my ear & have to wait until tomorrow to call my audiologist to get it out.  More of an annoyance than anything else, but how inconvenient!  Ah well, I needed to make an appointment anyway, but tomorrow is the day I start the prep for tests on Tuesday, so just plain all-around tomorrow will not be a fun day for me.


----------



## Misschief

earlene said:


> Ah well, I needed to make an appointment anyway, but tomorrow is the day I start the prep for tests on Tuesday, so just plain all-around tomorrow will not be a fun day for me.



I'm having one of those days today... prep for a test tomorrow. Only clear fluids today but I had a migraine yesterday so very little was eaten. I AM HUNGRY!

That's why I've been making soap today... to keep my mind off my tummy.


----------



## Primrose

So I've learned today that the soap in the corflute mould hardens WAY QUICKER than silicon. I'm surprised this turned out kind of OK with how it accelerated

Oops. Here's the photo


----------



## Saffron

Primrose said:


> Yep this was my first try, and it did bow out a little but not terribly. I had a half hearted attempt at using some things already in the fridge to support it hahaha but they didn't really make a huge difference (and I didn't care that much). I have seen people put a strong elastic band around the middle which I think I will do as I don't tend to do high tops. A wooden box would work also. I mostly just wanted to try it out. I have more and am thinking of doing a slab mould. This is a tall and skinny



Try using books on either side. I stacked a couple of thick books on each side of a juice box mold and it turned out straight.



Primrose said:


> Oops hit enter too soon. If the corflute works well I may just make some standard loafs as well. I've been using silicon baking pans and it annoys me that they aren't straight with neat corners, they are rounded. I could buy some actual soap moulds, but I have heaps of free corflute, and I'm a scrooge [emoji14]



Out of interest, did you line the corflute mold with freezer paper? 
thanks.


----------



## Primrose

Saffron said:


> Out of interest, did you line the corflute mold with freezer paper?
> thanks.


Nope


----------



## Saffron

Primrose said:


> Nope



Wonderful! Think I'll make me some corflute molds then!


----------



## mulline

I made my first HP swirl soap today 

Canola 520 grams
Coconut oil 120 grams
Castor oil 160 grams
superfat 6% 
Additives after cooking : 100 grams coconut milk , 1 table spoon kaolin clay, 1 table spoon saltvater, 3 table spoon vinegar/sugar mix.
Mica colors.


----------



## earlene

*Mulline,* that a wonderful HP swirl!

*Primrose*, your corflute molded soaps look great!

Today prep for colonoscopy so until that prevents it, all on the agenda is a bit of soap dough practice and online action.  I talked to the audiology folks about my hearing aid dome stuck in my ear, and they say given the current circumstances, it should be fine where it is until tomorrow when I am the doctor's office anyway.  If it's not too deep the nurse can take it out, and if it is, then a physician will have to remove it.  There is no way for me to know how deep it is, because obviously I cannot see into my own ear, but it's not causing discomfort.  Then I have a regular appointment with audiology on Wednesday anyway.

edit: name correction


----------



## Misschief

earlene said:


> Today prep for colonoscopy so until that prevents it, all on the agenda is a bit of soap dough practice and online action.  I talked to the audiology folks about my hearing aid dome stuck in my ear, and they say given the current circumstances, it should be fine where it is until tomorrow when I am the doctor's office anyway.  If it's not too deep the nurse can take it out, and if it is, then a physician will have to remove it.  There is no way for me to know how deep it is, because obviously I cannot see into my own ear, but it's not causing discomfort.  Then I have a regular appointment with audiology on Wednesday anyway.



I'm having my colonoscopy today; yesterday was prep day..... have fun (not).

*Mulline*, that is one gorgeous HP swirl... one of the nicest HP swirls I've seen.


----------



## amd

Claire and I made jelly soaps on Friday evening. I found a recipe using m&p and gelatin. She really likes the soap part of it, but they weren't as jiggly as the Lush ones. We're going to make another batch with more gelatin and see if that does the trick. While we were waiting for them to setup, Chris took "his ladies" out to dinner... which ruined the rest of my ambition for the evening. No salt bars for him! Hopefully tonight, although it is Manicure Monday (Claire and I do our nails and watch Zumbo's Just Desserts on NetFlix). Maybe after she goes to bed I will get those salt bars made. They'll have to go into cavity molds instead of a loaf - I am not staying up to wait to cut them! (I did that twice when we were dating, but now that we're married... ehhh... love ya, babe, but sometimes you annoy me so... no, lol)

[Warning: Rant] On Saturday I had a craft show. It was better than expected, I guess. It was in our mall, which is sadly a low traffic place. About 3/4 of the storefronts there are closed. There were 10 vendors total - I think the problem is that the organizer charges $45 booth space per day, which is very high for such a low traffic area. In my mind, if the fee dropped to $25 or even 30, there would be more vendors and possibly bring in more foot traffic. My mom used to do craft shows there in the late 80's and they were packed wall to wall vendors, and huge crowds. Even 14-15 years ago, I can remember taking my oldest in a stroller to one of the craft shows and I had to ditch the stroller because I couldn't get through the crowds with it. Now it's just sad. The only vendor who was busy all day was the going-out-of-business LulaRoe lady. Thank goodness that the lady next to me sold games, so we kept ourselves occupied when no sales were to be had! The only business I got was from friends who stopped by, so that was the better than expected part. Without them, I would have had a goose egg for the day. I'm sending the organizer an email today. I won't be trying it again there until she drops the booth fee. I'm sure that's a huge hangup for alot of potential vendors. I also need to work on my show table. I've outgrown my setup, so it looked really flung together this weekend, because I was hodge-podging things together on the table. I'm missing some height on the table, and I need to figure out a cohesive look that doesn't require a lot of pieces to haul and setup, but allows some flexibility for stock fluctuations. I don't want much do I? [grin] I follow Wagon Wheel Soaps (I think is what she is called) on Instagram and she has a really fun looking setup. I'm going to spend some time looking at other setups, and see what I can figure out.  I'm working on re-labeling my products (a lot of people have told me they don't like picking up the soaps to read the name label, they would rather read the name and then decide if they want to pick it up to smell) so I'm flipping the label around to see if that helps. 

I have sold out of the 38 bubble scoops that I made on Thursday, so I have to make more. Then a lady who is opening up a float spa contacted me about making soaps for her to sell in the spa. Fortunately, she only wants a small amount to start with for her opening in March, so I can sell her some stock I already have and get the specialty soaps made this week (she wants a vegan option) and hopefully have her fully stocked by the first week of April.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

I chatted with Mom (98) yesterday. They're moving her from a 2-bedroom apartment to a one-room assisted living efficiency unit. She's not happy but reconciled to the move. She ordered some MSM Emu Oil Cream and another bottle of Hair & Body Shampoo (all natural; not syndet). She says she likes it; makes her hair feel soft. All this from a mother who used to say, _"Oh, that's too much trouble for you!"_ LOL  She's finally placing orders instead of my having to guess what she might be out of!


----------



## Karens62

Misschief said:


> That soap is gorgeous, Karen! I have a feeling I'll be doing more experimenting with the two soaps, especially now that I have 2 lbs of m&p.



Thanks, I really enjoy finding ways to mix it up!


----------



## SaltedFig

Zany_in_CO said:


> I chatted with Mom (98) yesterday. They're moving her from a 2-bedroom apartment to a one-room assisted living efficiency unit. She's not happy but reconciled to the move. She ordered some MSM Emu Oil Cream and another bottle of Hair & Body Shampoo (all natural; not syndet). She says she likes it; makes her hair feel soft. All this from a mother who used to say, _"Oh, that's too much trouble for you!"_ LOL  She's finally placing orders instead of my having to guess what she might be out of!



Hopefully your Mum will enjoy the assisted living facility - she might be pleasantly surprised at how much she can focus on enjoying herself (I reckon at 98 a person deserves a bit of a helping hand!).

And ... your Mum can use shampoo soap too? That's interesting ... probably ties in the with the idea that hair structure plays a part in how peoples hair reacts to lye-based shampoos. Mine can't stand it, unfortunately (I would really like to use it, but no ... dry and broken hair outcome for me unfortunately).

I'm off to play with some soap dough at a friends place today ... I made a test batch of soap dough that isn't perfect (ever so slightly bumpy, too much stearic I think), so I reckon some rough clay pieces and silly fun are the project for today


----------



## amd

Finally! The night was derailed a bit by the son's text message at noon "oh btw I have a concert tonight at 7" but I did get half of my dirty soap dishes washed AND made Chris's salt bars. Manicure Monday was postponed to tomorrow night.


 so the salt bars are 80% CO, 20% AO and 50/50 AVJ/CM and 30% salt. I used an Ed Hardy for Men dupe (which I only use for Chris). I realized only after I had poured white batter into all of the cavities that I have never used these before and really don't know how much they hold. At the end there was a lot of scraping to clean out the unused cavities. I did end up with 8 bars perfectly, so noted for next time so that I can adjust the recipe to fill all the molds. Hubby was happy that I got them done. He's been hoarding the last bar so now he can use it. And y'all can stop listening to me procrastinate! At least until I get behind on the soap dough challenge...


----------



## Primrose

Cut my coffee and goat milk soap!


----------



## SaltedFig

I have a new mold!

And I'm this happy


----------



## amd

I took an order for 72 salt bars and 228 bubble scoops! She also wanted hand soap and lotion, but I am not comfortable enough with making either of those things to be comfortable selling it. I explained that to her and she was like "well we can test it in the store"... um, no. No we can't. 

Soap plans tonight will be working on the soap dough challenge. I should be able to work on that while Claire and I watch Zumbo's Just Desserts. Oh, and I have to finish my dirty dishes.


----------



## earlene

I'll be lucky to do anything soapy other than wash dishes & watch soapmaking videos today, both of which I have done some of already.  And laundry.  So much laundry, but I am so worn out.  If at all possible, maybe I will just try and go to sleep early tonight.


----------



## wardbond

A




All of these soaps are made with 33% reclaimed canola oil. From food truck in my City. the soaps all  have Chinese cedar eo and cream vanilla so..

The ones in the upper right hand corner with the "desert" tops have been remilled with balsam of Peru,  sea salt, "theives oil" 
or 
citral, palmarosa,  Geranium,marjoram, cinnamon

I have 20 litres of oil and would like any suggestions for new recupies

Canolla 33
Coconut 33
Olive  27
Clairified Bacon Greese. 7





Half and half  carton soap. 

I kept all of my used tea for about 2 weeks. Dried it and turned it into a powder in the coffee grinder.

Gleened some local mud. That I boiled to sterilize and then strained.

Put a cardboard divider down the middle. I poured it into a used half and half milk carton

Did the pour simultaneously on both halves.

My heating pad was too hot and actually turned the soap into hot process Soap by accident.

However today it was amazingly hard and wonderful. I cut it up

The cubes are from an silicone ice cube trays


----------



## Zany_in_CO

wardbond said:


> I have 20 litres of oil and would like any suggestions for new recupies


If you haven't done so already, best to post your request for more canola recipes in a new thread. Not many of us follow this thread.


----------



## mulline

Playing with pringles can 
HP soap


----------



## Lin19687

Very nice.
Yesterday we had a snow/Sleet storm so I let DD say home from school.  I didn't do any soaping as the BB I was going to do would not be good in higher moisture days, but DID get to the gym.

TODAY is play with BB recipe and see what I like.

wardbond,
Not sure soaping with Used oils is good, nor with bacon grease?


----------



## Skatergirl46

I made a simple one color batch of CP with a lot of nice beef tallow that my son’s friend brought me. This is my first time using The One Mold. The instructions say to leave the soap in the mold for at least 48 hours. I’m going to do that. If anyone has tips on using this mold I welcome them.


----------



## earlene

*Wardbond*, are you a fan of the actor?  I loved Wagon Train, but Ward Bond in any movie was always one I would watch.

That's very courageous of you to boil your own mud to use for soap making.

I can't even imagine a heating pad that would get so hot it would turn CP soap into HP.  Sometimes my heating pad gets too warm for my body, though, so I suppose some can get too hot.  Does it have a lower setting?  If not, I would probably not use that heating pad on my body ever.

*Skatergirl46*, you have The One Mold!?  Wow, I am impressed.  I've seen it, but it is so expensive, I would not be able to justify the expense.  How do you like it so far?  

*Lin19687*, some other soapers here have used bacon grease before apparently without any issues, so I don't think it's a problem.  SoapQueen posted this on the How to Render Bacon Grease for Soapmaking:  https://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-body-tutorials/tips-and-tricks/render-lard-home/

And actually using used cooking oils for making soap is something done in many parts of the world, so I don't think it's a bad idea, as long as impurities are cleaned out and all other good soaping practices are followed.


----------



## wardbond

Lin19687 said:


> Very nice.
> Yesterday we had a snow/Sleet storm so I let DD say home from school.  I didn't do any soaping as the BB I was going to do would not be good in higher moisture days, but DID get to the gym.
> 
> TODAY is play with BB recipe and see what I like.
> 
> wardbond,
> Not sure soaping with Used oils is good, nor with bacon grease?


They aren't for resale....


----------



## wardbond

earlene said:


> *Wardbond*, are you a fan of the actor?  I loved Wagon Train, but Ward Bond in any movie was always one I would watch.
> 
> That's very courageous of you to boil your own mud to use for soap making.
> 
> I can't even imagine a heating pad that would get so hot it would turn CP soap into HP.  Sometimes my heating pad gets too warm for my body, though, so I suppose some can get too hot.  Does it have a lower setting?  If not, I would probably not use that heating pad on my body ever.
> 
> *Skatergirl46*, you have The One Mold!?  Wow, I am impressed.  I've seen it, but it is so expensive, I would not be able to justify the expense.  How do you like it so far?
> 
> *Lin19687*, some other soapers here have used bacon grease before apparently without any issues, so I don't think it's a problem.  SoapQueen posted this on the How to Render Bacon Grease for Soapmaking:  https://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-body-tutorials/tips-and-tricks/render-lard-home/
> 
> And actually using used cooking oils for making soap is something done in many parts of the world, so I don't think it's a bad idea, as long as impurities are cleaned out and all other good soaping practices are followed.


Here is a quick tutorial about clay and how to extract it from "mud"

Processing Clay the Easy Way - Practical Primitive.
http://www.practicalprimitive.com/skillofthemonth/processingclay.html

I also sterilized  it after as I was putting it in soap... You strain out the layers and collect the finest silt. And the clay layers after it settles.then let it dry out to a powder.

Alternatively to steralize, add it to the lye mixture rather than at trace.

This book also outlines multiple methods for "clarification" of used oils using alum salt or sodium salt and acid (vinegar, lemon, citric) to treat the oil then precipitate the solids

Merilyn Mohr

The Art of Soap Making





https://www.amazon.ca/dp/092065603X/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Another method more expensive is using Fuller's earth. ->. 

I bought some potassium permaganate from my Walmart pharmacy... It is a powerful antioxidant. That is used in fish tanks and around the world to stertilize raw vegetables to eat. To "purify" the canola oil

Living for my half and half (get it?) The carton was great. The soap fits in your hand.. 

Ward


----------



## scard

Skatergirl46 said:


> If anyone has tips on using this mold I welcome them.


Skatergirl you have probably seen these but just in case 


That's a really nice, versatile mold, and I like the color of your soap.


----------



## earlene

I went and found my misplaced ROE and put it back where I keep it (beside my soaping worktable).  The last time I opened a bottle of RBO, I reached for my ROE and it was gone.  I searched and couldn't find it and was at a loss as to what had happened to it.  Today I started looking at ordering more, but because it is so expensive, I was determined to just find the bottle I already have.  Where would you go if you were a bottle of ROE?

As it turns out, I had accidentally put it into a container filled with various FO's.  It was well camouflaged there among the FO's and if it hadn't occurred to me that I had recently used that bin, I may have never found it!

I did place an order, but at least didn't have to spend money on more ROE.


----------



## Misschief

I shrink wrapped two small batches (18 bars in total) of soap this evening and came up with my own system of labelling them with the batch numbers (i.e. 2.18.18.5, where 2.18.18 is the date and the 5 is the batch number). Proper labelling still to come in time.

I'm also thinking about and mentally preparing for making a couple more batches this weekend. It's a long weekend here so I'll have three whole days to make as much (or little) soap as I want!

As well, I put a thank you package together for an old friend who came up with the perfect name for one of my batches of soap. As a thank you, I'm sending her a bar of that soap. We went to grade school together in the early 60's and I haven't seen her since. We moved from Winnipeg to the Vancouver area in 1966. It turns out that her mother-in-law and my mother live in the same building.


----------



## wardbond

mulline said:


> Playing with pringles can
> HP soap
> View attachment 28645
> View attachment 28646
> View attachment 28647




Love it, this makes me happy

did you do a calculation for oils?


----------



## Primrose

I entered a bunch of soaps in a soap competition! Eek!


----------



## Lin19687

Yesterday I ended up just formulating and looking for local oils to buy.
I have Jedwards here and was emailing them about what they have.  GREAT PRICES !! 
And they have Citric acid and Glycerin !!  Wish I knew that before I bought some off Amazon.

I did get my Heat sealer in the mail and tried it out on the roll of wrap I have, works great.

Today I get to move my "office/soaping room" down to the 1st floor and kick DD to the smaller room upstairs. 10x10 to a 15x15  

i think I will get everything fully all set and then soap/BB next week.


----------



## earlene

Misschief said:


> It turns out that her mother-in-law and my mother live in the same building.


  Small world!   I sometimes wonder about some of my close friends from school, but have no idea where any of them are anymore.  How nice that you have been able to re-connect.



Primrose said:


> I entered a bunch of soaps in a soap competition! Eek!


Good luck, Primrose!


----------



## Saffron

Drying out 1.5 kilos of coffee grounds in trays and the dehydrator yesterday to use in sugar scrubs. House smells wonderful but couldn't get to sleep until almost 3:30 a.m.! Must've breathed in heaps of minute coffee particles and dosed up on caffeine..... whoops!


----------



## SoapAddict415

I didn't go to work today because I was sick but I walked to the store in this weather (we're expecting up to 10 inches of snow today) to get corn starch for soap dough! I picked up some cold medicine while I was out too lol.


----------



## earlene

Well, I admire your dedication, *SoapAddict*, but why do that when you are sick?  I have not left the house since Tuesday and don't plan to with this snow.  It's been coming down for hours and I wondered why Hubby even bothered moving snow yesterday, when he knew what it would be like today.  Well, if he hadn't he would have more to do later, so that's why.

I had a bit of a panic over a lost credit card, but finally found it.  I was so out of it on Tuesday that I misplaced it in my wallet and when I went to place an order with Soaper's Choice it wasn't where it belonged.  I searched the entire purse, pockets from clothes I wore on Tuesday, the washing machine & dryer and the wallet again, called the restaurant where we ate after my procedure (big mistake going out to lunch!), checked my credit card activity online (no charges since the Tuesday lunch), called & texted my husband, and checked my wallet a third time before finding it at last!

So I have ordered some more Castor Oil and Sunflower HO as I had run out of both.  I decided to go ahead and order tallow to see if Hubby or brothers notice a difference with tallow vs lard.  I actually don't even know if they notice a difference with lard vs non-lard because no one has said anything other than my niece who rose an eyebrow about lard in soap.  I don't like animal fats myself, but it was cheap and most of the rest of the family are not vegetarians.  Anyway 4 bottles of oils fill the box and the shipping would be the same for 3, so giving it a go.  (I chose 2 bottles of Sunflower HO, instead of 2 of tallow, as I just don't know about the tallow.)

Still undecided about a couple of other orders I have in process with some other vendors.  I do want to go to the PO to mail some soap to family, but not until we have clear streets again.  I do have to go to Dr. appointments on both Monday & Wednesday, so maybe I'll p/u some flat rate boxes on Monday so I can mail them on Wednesday.


----------



## Lin19687

You all can keep your darn snow !
None of it made it over here  nee ner nee ner

Does getting my soaping room/office all set up count ?


----------



## Misschief

Lin19687 said:


> You all can keep your darn snow !
> None of it made it over here  nee ner nee ner
> 
> Does getting my soaping room/office all set up count ?



It sure does!


----------



## jewels621

Yesterday I finished felting 60 wool dryer balls to go with my laundry soap, and I just poured a new batch of cowhide soap that I’m donating for auction at the National Highland Cattle Convention that will take place in June.


----------



## bathgeek

I put together a lovely kitchen cart (Costco, $70) as well as a file cart (also Costco, $17). Now I have a dedicated soap cutting & packaging station, and a place to keep all that shrink wrap, heat gun, sealer, etc. I didn’t want to move my soap cutter around that much, but it was taking up valuable working space, and I don’t have shelving big enough to handle it.


----------



## dibbles

SoapAddict415 said:


> I didn't go to work today because I was sick but I walked to the store in this weather (we're expecting up to 10 inches of snow today) to get corn starch for soap dough! I picked up some cold medicine while I was out too lol.View attachment 28663



Hope you are feeling better. You have a good excuse to stay in and play with your soap dough.


----------



## SoapAddict415

Thank you Dibbles. 

Sent from my Z828 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## Misschief

I made this today. I call it Salt & Pepper soap. There are two colours of batter. One side is dark grey with rock salt crystals and the other side is white with poppy seeds. It's scented with sweet amber FO and peppermint EO.













Salt And Pepper Soap



__ Misschief
__ Feb 10, 2018


----------



## Saffron

jewels621 said:


> Yesterday I finished felting 60 wool dryer balls to go with my laundry soap, and I just poured a new batch of cowhide soap that I’m donating for auction at the National Highland Cattle Convention that will take place in June.


Am curious.... what is 'cowhide' soap??


----------



## Lin19687

I bet it looks like a Longhorn   Love those !
Maybe a leather scent ?


----------



## loriag

Today I unmolded and cut these Pomegranate Poppy Seed bars. I also made a batch of Satsuma for the embossed mold I have.
Being new to all this, I just discovered Mica swirls leave glitter on you when you touch those pretty swirls. Eek, I may like glitter but not sure if those testing my bars will!


----------



## earlene

Saffron said:


> Am curious.... what is 'cowhide' soap??



Last year *Jewels* posted a photo of her cowhide soap here and here.  They might be in the Media section also.



loriag said:


> Today I unmolded and cut these Pomegranate Poppy Seed bars. I also made a batch of Satsuma for the embossed mold I have.
> Being new to all this, I just discovered Mica swirls leave glitter on you when you touch those pretty swirls. Eek, I may like glitter but not sure if those testing my bars will!



Beautiful!


----------



## Saffron

loriag said:


> Today I unmolded and cut these Pomegranate Poppy Seed bars. I also made a batch of Satsuma for the embossed mold I have.
> Being new to all this, I just discovered Mica swirls leave glitter on you when you touch those pretty swirls. Eek, I may like glitter but not sure if those testing my bars will!



They look delicious! The tops look like raspberry cheesecake


----------



## Saffron

earlene said:


> Last year *Jewels* posted a photo of her cowhide soap here and here.  They might be in the Media section also.



Thanks Earlene x 

The cowhide soaps are very innovative and interesting. Never seen soaps with 'leather' scent before. Would be interesting to have that in a shaving soap.


----------



## Jayne

I made my third batch of soap today.  Played with soapcalc a bit to get a recipe as I wanted something that used cheaper oils and it is more fun than just following a recipe.  Which meant I also spent a lot of time looking up what the various acids do and how they impact the soap.   It is in the oven now.

Edited so I can have a whine:  My stickblender broke.  The one I bought just to try soaping.  It was a cheapee so I knew it wouldn't last long.  But 3 batches?   That is beyond ridiculous.


----------



## Misschief

I cut my Salt & Pepper soap this morning. I'm now planning a couple of test batches for later today.


----------



## earlene

Jayne said:


> I made my third batch of soap today.  Played with soapcalc a bit to get a recipe as I wanted something that used cheaper oils and it is more fun than just following a recipe.  Which meant I also spent a lot of time looking up what the various acids do and how they impact the soap.   It is in the oven now.
> 
> Edited so I can have a whine:  My stickblender broke.  The one I bought just to try soaping.  It was a cheapee so I knew it wouldn't last long.  But 3 batches?   That is beyond ridiculous.



I am so sorry your SB broke, *Jayne.*  Was it overheating before it stopped working?  My original SB kept overheating because I over-used it when making soap and before too long the motor burned out.  I had not yet learned I wasn't supposed to be using it non-stop.  The motor can't take long-term use, but short bursts of just a few seconds (3-5 seconds per burst) intermittently is really all that's needed.  Often I don't do more than 2 or 3 bursts with the SB and the rest is just stirring.  It saves the SB motor and prevents moving the soap into a thickness I can't work with for coloring and swirls.

I bought a used SB exactly like the one I originally used because I loved it so much and have never had a problem since.  I use a $13 WalMart cheapie SB when I travel and follow the same 'only short bursts' rule and it's never given me any problems either.

edit:  Do you still have the receipt?  Maybe you can take it back and exchange it for a new one if you tell them you only used it 3 times.


----------



## jewels621

Saffron said:


> Am curious.... what is 'cowhide' soap??



Cowhide is my signature soap for our farm, made with tallow from our own Highland cattle. These were just cut so are unfinished....they’ll be stamped with either our brand or a Highland cow head.


----------



## Lin19687

Jewels, LOVERLY  SWIRL !!!


Saffron, thanks, now I want Cheesecake !


----------



## Saffron

jewels621 said:


> Cowhide is my signature soap for our farm, made with tallow from our own Highland cattle. These were just cut so are unfinished....they’ll be stamped with either our brand or a Highland cow head.



Absolutely beautiful! You gotta post a video of how you made that.


----------



## jewels621

Saffron said:


> Absolutely beautiful! You gotta post a video of how you made that.



It’s just a very simple hanger swirl. Bottom has no color, black is AC, and the brown is cocoa powder. Poured the layers and hanger swirled in big circles first one way, then the other. The last couple of batches I scented with Leather. The guys like it, but I can only take so much of that scent and it hangs in the house for so long. This batch I scented with Green Clover and Aloe from NG. My house smells like a sunshiney pasture in the spring right now. So much better! Thanks for the kudos!


----------



## Primrose

I tried the inverted stamping technique, and a new bastille recipe. Not very good photos, just off my phone.









Also did some wedding favours for my SIL but no photos of those. So a slight soapy weekend lol


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Jayne said:


> Edited so I can have a whine:  My stickblender broke.  The one I bought just to try soaping.  It was a cheapee so I knew it wouldn't last long.  But 3 batches?   That is beyond ridiculous.


Ditto what Earlene said. Please take it back... even if you don't have a receipt. My first SB was a cheapy too, but it lasted 9 years before I melted it in HOT gycerin liquid soap (plastic shaft). So, me thinks there's something seriously wrong with the one you bought.

I remember "Cook's Magazine" tested stick blenders a few years back. The one they picked as "the best" turned out to be a lemon sometimes and sometimes not -- and the ones that failed, failed shortly after purchase. A big problem with SBs these days is that it's hard to find one that isn't made in China. And some of those Chinese ones seem to fail sooner or later, even the expensive models.


----------



## Moebym

I saw an ad on craigslist for fragrance and essential oils from a person quitting her bath bomb business, and got 40 oz. worth of fragrance oils for $1/oz. The fragrances were White Tea and Ginger, Rain Cybilla, and Jasmine Dreams from Brambleberry. She had many more, but I didn't want to spend too much even at that price. That amount ought to last me a good while if I keep the oils in my cold, windowless closet.

She had a large canister of lavender essential oil that I inquired about, but she didn't want to part with any of it.


----------



## Karens62

One of those days. It all started when I made the first batch and miss-measured the olive oil. I added Lilac FO and thought the reason it accelerated so fast was the FO since it was the first time I had used this one. I plopped in my three colors squiggled the top and added some mica drips and moved down onto batch #2. As I was weighing out the OO, realized what I had done with the first batch. So I heated up another 250gm of OO, unmolded batch #1, cut it up, added the hot oil and a little extra water since I had discounted anyway, stirred and smushed, heated up for a few seconds, stirred and smushed some more, added a bunch of purple vibrance mica and plopped it back into the mold for a second try. The other two batches went okay but I just didn’t have my mojo today. I had planned to pipe the top of the black rasp/vanilla one but in the end just threw on some embeds and called it a night. Tomorrow is another battle. I’m very curious to see what these all look like cut.


----------



## earlene

I love the embeds you 'threw on' there.  It looks so much like pinecones between those leaves, is that what they are?


----------



## Jayne

earlene said:


> I am so sorry your SB broke, *Jayne.* Was it overheating before it stopped working? My original SB kept overheating because I over-used it when making soap and before too long the motor burned out. I had not yet learned I wasn't supposed to be using it non-stop. The motor can't take long-term use, but short bursts of just a few seconds (3-5 seconds per burst) intermittently is really all that's needed. Often I don't do more than 2 or 3 bursts with the SB and the rest is just stirring. It saves the SB motor and prevents moving the soap into a thickness I can't work with for coloring and swirls.



Thanks guys.  It wasn't actually the motor that was the problem.  It is the type that unclicks in the middle for cleaning.  That click no longer happens so as I'm using it it comes apart.  Unfortunately I don't have the receipt.    I could return it and get a replacement but I'm not sure.  

Today I unmolded the soap I did yesterday.  It is a solid block but it seemed to be very oily on the sides and bottom.  I've put it back in the mold and will look at it tomorrow.  It was very very hot here today, about 45C (and humid too).    This hasn't happened with any of my other soaps but we'll see how it goes.


----------



## shunt2011

Beveled, wrapped and labeled 100 soaps.  Getting ready for a small show on the 24th.  Have another 100 or more to go.  Still haven't made my sugar scrubs.  Will have to light a fire and get those done this week or next weekend at the latest.   Also need to do some lip balm and several more batches of soap to get ready for show season.


----------



## Karens62

earlene said:


> I love the embeds you 'threw on' there.  It looks so much like pinecones between those leaves, is that what they are?


They are tiny chrysanthemums which are a deep deep purple/burgundy. I have a whole box in multiple colors I make when I bored or have a little extra MP from another project.


----------



## earlene

Jayne said:


> Thanks guys.  It wasn't actually the motor that was the problem.  It is the type that unclicks in the middle for cleaning.  That click no longer happens so as I'm using it it comes apart.  Unfortunately I don't have the receipt.    I could return it and get a replacement but I'm not sure.



There are several stores that will do direct exchanges without a receipt.  Both WalMart and Target will do a receipt look-up if you show them the credit card used for purchase.  And both will do a return/exchange without a receipt if you show your ID.  Other big chain stores have the same policy of exchange without a receipt, especially if you say it was a gift.


----------



## amd

I wrestled with the soap gremlins all weekend. I have not had this many failed batches in my entire soaping career as I have had in 2018 alone. So... where do I even start with my disaster of a weekend? I guess the stuff that DIDN'T fail is good: cleaned, photographed, and packaged about 54 bars of soap and posted to my website and Etsy store. I made a batch of lilac bubble scoops, and another batch of Endless Love dupe. The lilac was made specifically for a friend who is coming to visit me next week from OK. That was all the good. 

The bad: I made two batches of regular soap - fortunately 1lb batches - and they are absolute mush! I did manage to talk the spa owner into waiting for soaps and bubble scoops until her Grand Opening event so that they will have almost 4 months to cure if I get them done by the end of February. So I tried to make one batch of the salt bars and they are mushy too! I'm suspecting it's a lye issue, as I did have some older lye when we moved and I think the rotation (FIFO) got messed up when we moved, and I am down to the last 3 containers which could be from early 2017... or they could be from 2015. The soap also took much much longer to come to trace. I'm debating if I should try a different container tonight or just wait for my new shipment of lye that is coming tomorrow and just chuck everything I have left. 

The ugly: I went to work on my Feb entry and discovered some of my dough colors had turned rock hard, so I had to make some new dough colors. I'm not sure if it is changing the technique, or (again) a lye issue, but my dough is a gooey mess. Instead of pouring it into cups and covering with plastic wrap, I decided to try the idea suggested of pouring into sealable plastic bags. Usually I can unmold my dough at 12 hours, give it a good kneading to get the color completely mixed, and then wrap it and leave it for another 12-24 hours to finish up (although a few times there has been no zap at 12 hours so I have used it straightaway). There's no way this goopy nonsense is leaving the bag unless I can squeeze it out like frosting.

Tonight's plan is mostly trying not to cry. I might try a second batch of soap dough tonight using a different container of lye and my tried and true cup method, if I can do it without crying. Otherwise it is Manicure Monday and making a valentines box with my daughter, so that will be a wonderful evening in itself.


----------



## Misschief

AMD, that is SO disheartening! It does sound like a lye issue, especially since it wasn't just a single batch. Have a cry if you need to but Manicure Monday sounds like a great idea at this point.


----------



## toxikon

Cut my Flame Tree soap. I'm really surprised at the pattern! I was expecting it to look like a mess, but I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## loriag

Since my soap areas are busy with loaves setting up today I decided to mix EO's for some lovely test scents. So fun! Did I say how much I am enjoying learning to soap?!


----------



## earlene

toxikon said:


> Cut my Flame Tree soap. I'm really surprised at the pattern! I was expecting it to look like a mess, but I was pleasantly surprised. View attachment 28747



Those are absolutely gorgeous, *toxikon*!


----------



## toxikon

earlene said:


> Those are absolutely gorgeous, *toxikon*!


Thank you!! It's hard to capture the colours on my phone but the base is a deep brownish green, looks quite striking in person!


----------



## GreenDragon

It was rainy and cold (30f) all weekend, so I decided to do some soaping. Made a batch of my favorite shaving soap, a pound of a Dr. Bonner type liquid soap concentrate for the wife, a batch of my favorite man soap with charcoal, pumpkin seed oil and tamanu oil, and a batch of  my wife’s fav soap using some freshly mixed green and blue lab color concentrates as a test batch.  Samples of each in picture attached.


----------



## Karens62

toxikon said:


> Cut my Flame Tree soap. I'm really surprised at the pattern! View attachment 28747



I just want to keep looking at it, it’s intriguing!


----------



## Karens62

I cut my rebatched lilac soap. Not quite the white, green and two shades of purple swirl I was originally going for!  It’s not as bad as I thought and smells wonderful. I used True Lilac from WSP. My husband the geologist has named it Lilac Breccia Soap as he says it looks just like rocks.


----------



## Misschief

Karens62 said:


> View attachment 28755
> View attachment 28756
> I cut my rebatched lilac soap. Not quite the white, green and two shades of purple swirl I was originally going for!  It’s not as bad as I thought and smells wonderful. I used True Lilac from WSP. My husband the geologist has named it Lilac Breccia Soap as he says it looks just like rocks.



Nicely done. That's one of the best looking rebatch soaps I've seen!


----------



## amd

Spent the night making one unicorn Valentine box (completely out of found items around the house!), didn't get manicures done because we are out of nail polish remover. Then spent the rest of the night trouble shooting my failed soaps. Checked the scale to make sure it was measuring right. Ran the recipes thru 2 calculators. Figured out how to find lot codes in Soapmaker software (my lye is good, whew! I did not want to figure out how I was going to dispose of it.) My soap dough is fine today, if still a bit sticky, but not gooey. Should be fine tomorrow when all the zap is out of it. The two 1lb batches are still soft, but firming up so I'm going to leave them in the mold for another day before I try to cut. They do have a bit more sunflower oil than I usually use so maybe it is just a softer soap than what I am used to. (Soapmaking teaches me something new every day. And patience. So much patience...) The salt bars are a mystery. I unmolded them and the top layer is zappy, the middle layer is mushy and the bottom layer has all the salt in it. These were not supposed to be layered bars! Ha. So I redid them. The only different component is that the FO is a brand new bottle that I opened for the previous batch. I have used the FO before but it always soaped well. The first batch I took to emulsion because  usually I add salt, separate for colors, and it's at a really nice trace when it's time to mold. Well I think I was rushing and didn't notice that it never traced, so the soap separated in the mold. That's all I can figure. So batch 2 I made sure I got to trace. After 20 minutes of blending and switching between two SB... It was nowhere near trace. The FO seems to be decelerating trace. FUN! So I grabbed a chair and a beer and caught up on FB. Apparently it just wanted to be left alone because in 5 minutes it was perfect trace. So far seems to be holding itself together! Keeping my fingers crossed. Still going to be doing a gremlins exorcism from the soap lab tomorrow. Funky juju begone!


----------



## Lin19687

Got Bb done yesterday, sorry they are upsidedown to dry so i turned one up.
Got soaping room more set up


----------



## cmzaha

Your soaping room looks so much neater than mine!! I have a kitty that looks just like yours named Squeegie. Aren't the moon cake presses fun, they have such pretty designs.


----------



## Lin19687

HAHA, that is just because I just moved in there 
I have 2 kitties like that, that one is not suppose to be in there.  grrr
This is the other side of the room, that is where the mess is  .
i have tubs of CO on the 2nd shelf and I didn't feel like moving the AC on the bottom shelf.  It will go in the window as soon as Spring starts.


----------



## Elaine69

I made 100% co soap, cut it and then put through my salad shooter so it could dry.  I make this for my laundry detergent.


----------



## Misschief

I cut this soap this morning, before work. My mold was a 3" core from a roll of architectural paper, lined with freezer paper and a silicone impression mat. I did get partial gel and the open end did crack a bit but the soap is already beautifully hard and smells amazing (petitgrain and bergamot). It makes me happy!













DSCN1607



__ Misschief
__ Feb 13, 2018



						Green Goddess soap, scented with petitgrain and bergamot.
					
















DSCN1604



__ Misschief
__ Feb 13, 2018
__ 2


----------



## Lin19687

I Love that ! I wonder if I can get the silicone impression mat off Amazon

I was going to HP soap today after trying out Bath melts yesterday BUT............  I tripped outside while taking DD to school, my Charger plug for my EV car had ice in it , and I just spilled a 1/2 bottle of cleaner ( 1/2 Vinegar, 1/2 Dawn) all over the bathroom rug.

I may just not do anything today


OH and my DD said she wanted my Melts mold to make Chocolates in... no


----------



## Saffron

Stearic Acid arrived today. Blended my EOs to make my first batch of shaving soap - Orange, bergamot, rosemary, lavender and tea tree. Smells good (surprisingly)!

DH has been asking for shaving soap for a while, so am going to give it a go today......that's his valentine's present


----------



## Karens62

Cut my Cucumber & Kiwi loaf. It as an ITPS and I’m really pleased with how it came out. I’m finally figuring out just how thin a trace is needed, I think.


----------



## earlene

Lin19687 said:


> I Love that ! I wonder if I can get the silicone impression mat off Amazon



Yes,  I have priced a few, but not purchased.  I haven't found a design I like enough to pay the high price.  They aren't cheap.



Karens62 said:


> Cut my Cucumber & Kiwi loaf. It as an ITPS and I’m really pleased with how it came out. I’m finally figuring out just how thin a trace is needed, I think.View attachment 28781
> View attachment 28782



Beautiful, Karen!  The swirl is lovely and such a wonderful shade of green against the snow white.  If only someone could figure out how to embed and impart fragrance via photographs and the internet!

Today, I looked through my supplies hoping I might have Cetyl Alcohol, but it's Stearyl Alcohol.   I thought I had E-wax, but can't find any, so I guess I post-poned that order.  I want to order BTMS - 50, but it's more expensive than I thought is was going to be, and when I add the shipping to the 3 things I want to order, the cost is then doubled.  Now I am just browsing the web trying to find another supplier that has all 3, and maybe might have more affordable bottom line cost.  Getting lost in the the interwebs!

But on the bright side and a sense of accomplishment:  My audiologist taught me how to replace the hearing aide domes on my hearing aides so if that happens again, I can do it myself.  It was very easy and I wish I had know from the start.  Less bright side:  Barium swallow tomorrow.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

earlene said:


> ...hoping I might have Cetyl Alcohol, but it's Stearyl Alcohol.   I thought I had E-wax, but can't find any, so I guess I post-poned that order.  I want to order BTMS - 50,


Earlene, have you tried Lotion Crafter?
http://www.lotioncrafter.com/search.php?mode=search&page=1


earlene said:


> Less bright side:  Barium swallow tomorrow.


----------



## earlene

Yes, Zany, that's the one with the one I was talking about.


----------



## Saponificarian

earlene, have you checked saveoncitric?


----------



## Primrose

finally had a chance to play with my soap dough. I made a little albino pig!


----------



## earlene

Saponificarian said:


> earlene, have you checked saveoncitric?


Thank you, I did, but they only had some of what I wanted, but I didn't check to see how the shipping would work out for those.  I kept the page open so I can come back to it.  I got a bit lost in the search and decided to watch the Olympics instead after awhile.  

I will try again later today after I get past this barium swallow test.  I'd like to get this ordered today.


----------



## Karens62

Made my first brine soap. Wow! You guys weren’t kidding when you said the salt accelerate things. I made a small batch and barely had time to get it in the Individual molds. We’ll see how things look tomorrow.


----------



## SunRiseArts

Soap Addict I love those molds, and have many of them soap addict!  In this thread a while back, I posted a  fence I made for it with popsicle sticks, because it will tend to bow without support.   Otherwise put a couple of boxes around it.

I have been meaning to put my mermaid soap I cut a few days ago.  It nothing like I had planned,  but is sort of ok.  Oh well.


----------



## earlene

I finally got that order in, or should I say two orders.  Lotioncrafter's shipping is much higher than SaveOnCitric, but SOC  doesn't have everything I wanted and/or in smaller quantities, so I had to do it in two orders.  I also requested a sample of rice bran wax from a company that sends out samples.  I want to try it in my deodorant because it has a nice high melting point.  (I travel a lot in hot temperatures, so have been searching for high melt point ingredients to prevent the deodorant from melting in my luggage during my roadtrips.)

Health update:  Barrett's Esophagus has been ruled out, thankfully, but they are still looking for the exact cause for symptoms in order to find a solution.  One of my brothers was just diagnosed with BE, and strangely enough the last time I was diagnosed with something, two of my brothers received the same diagnosis within a few months.  So I tend to be a bit supsicious/superstitious when we have the similar symptoms that history will repeat itself.  All these tests, though have removed my motivation to get started again on any soapmaking.  Each day I think, I'll make soap today, and each day, I don't.  It's been going on for over a week now, maybe two.  Also my DIL called and asked me to come because granddaughter is going through some unpleasant stuff right now and I need to get to Texas as soon as I can.  My doctor understands and made sure the barium swallow was scheduled earlier than would have normally happened, so that was very nice of him.  But I am still awaiting the results and to find out what comes next.


----------



## amd

Last night I made "Baby Jesus" soap (as my husband calls it) with frankincense & myrrh, and gold jojoba beads. Tonight I solemnly swear that I am going to do my entry for the soap dough challenge. My dough is ready to go and I finally sketched out my design and got it to fit properly on the top of the loaf so that the cut bars will still have a nice design on them even without seeing the big picture. Now if my hand molding skills are up to par with my sketching skills, all will be well. I still have to make my April soap for my subscription soap club, but I haven't committed myself to a design yet. I want to mix two fragrances, but I know one of them accelerates, which will limit my design choices. We'll see what I come up with. We may all be surprised.


----------



## cmzaha

Actually managed to get 2 batches of soap made tonight, I had been trying all day. One batch of Gardenia Hump Day Soap, (with camel milk), and a DB mix that I think is going to be really promising. Sorry can't divulge the mix since it was not one of my originals. Whooppeeee both behaved even though the Gardenia does accelerate, it still let me swirl. Sadly I used the last of my really good sticking Gardenia and not sure if I can afford to get it made. I think I have a min of 25 lbs to purchase, sadly my friend quit carrying it because it was to costly. Going to call him next week


----------



## SaltedFig

Took some trial photo's of soap dough.


----------



## SoapAddict415

I made 3 batches of soap today. The first was a coworker request. The second was to use up the last of my soap dough and the third was a recipe test batch. I had planned to save some of the third batch for soap dough. I got so distracted by my purple morphing that I forgot to save some & poured the entire batch into molds.
Cmzaha, what's a DB mix? I'm trying to think of what bath & body products start with DB but I'm watching crime shows on TV so dead body mix is all that's coming to my mind lol.


----------



## earlene

Dragon's Blood



> Cmzaha, what's a DB mix? I'm trying to think of what bath & body products start with DB but I'm watching crime shows on TV so dead body mix is all that's coming to my mind lol.



Carolyn has special Dragon's Blood FO that she special orders.


----------



## cmzaha

Just un-molded and cut 5 soap batches I made yesterday. Actually 2 batches was a shred made from my rebatched Patchouli soap that I had a 50 or so percent superfat and it turned out like doggie poop, so I shredded it and made a new batch yesterday. It is acceptable but I will not go as far as to say it is a pretty confetti soap. Hard to get a color to complement dog poopie... and then, of course the color I decided on did not turn out as expected. I also had leftover from the shred batch so put that in my 2lb mold and layered it with a layer of lemongrass. It smells very nice. Oh well, just could not waste 8 oz of patchouli eo. 

After that I made Lemongrass, Litsea & Clary Sage, Lemongrass FO scented lastly I made a 2lb test batch of WSP Guava Fig . Not sure I like the Guava Fig, but it turned out nice and the fragrance soaps with no acceleration. The Lemongrass FO I use smells better than Lemongrass EO. It has a sharper lemon scent somewhat similiar to Litsea and sells out quickly. It is from California Candle Supply, and sticks well. Although I have never had any over 6 months or so old it sells so fast. 

Now that I seem to be back in the groove momentarily at least, I am out of PKO, CO and very little Castor left, so cannot make any today , unless I decide to pay $12 for a 102 fl oz container at Big Lots. I pay $48 and no shipping for 35 lbs. Kinda like when I ran out of lye and refused to pay $5 a lb from the hardware store. Funny story there, I did finally break down and buy one, but never got the soap made so now the bottle is haunting and laughing at me. I since made it out to get my 50lb bag


----------



## toxikon

Finally tested the lather of an all-veggie recipe I tried. I'm super pleased with it! Nice mix of big fluffy bubbles and dense long-lasting ones. I think I'll need to make it again.

40% HO Safflower
30% Avocado
10% Shea Butter
10% Cocoa Butter 
10% Castor Oil

100% Vinegar Replacement
95% NaOH / 5% KOH


----------



## Moebym

It was actually yesterday, but I made my second batch of soap, which is oatmeal, almond milk, and honey. I made a few mistakes - adding honey at the wrong time, not blending said honey in adequately, and mis-measuring the batch size - but at least they're not the same ones I had made with the first batch, so I'd call that an improvement. I refrigerated the loaf and put the two yogurt containers in a cold closet overnight, so the soap didn't gel, but it is reeking of ammonia, so I hope that will disappear with time. Finally, the recipe I concocted called for 50% olive oil (about half the bottle), so if the information from all those videos and articles is correct I'll have to wait a few days to unmold (and I _hate_ waiting).


----------



## lsg

I made a batch of glycerin liquid soap this morning.


----------



## Misschief

I did a confetti rebatch, using part of the batch that accelerated. It's gelling right now and I'm keeping my fingers crossed. I'm also playing with my soap dough, making a few more bits for February's challenge. I can't finish my entry until my Voyageur order comes in; I'm waiting for colorants.


----------



## ItsForrest

I've been lurking here for a while so finally here's some participation.

After looking for several day for molds that I liked, I finally gave up and made a couple. It cost me about $35 for wood and hinges for the two molds. They came out 13.5 x 4 x 4 inside. I plan to make bars ~ 4 x 2.5 x 1. I'll have to round up on the cuts to take up that extra 1/2"








I also unmolded two small 500g batches from yesterday.


----------



## earlene

Very nice mold, *ItsForrest*.


----------



## SunRiseArts

"I'm giving my dual soap (cp and m&p) another try. It's in the oven gelling right now. I'm keeping my fingers crossed."

Mischief, Why did you put it in the oven?  If you use MP and 270 which is the lowest oven temperature, might get all melted together.


----------



## lsg

Great-looking mold!


----------



## Misschief

SunRiseArts said:


> "I'm giving my dual soap (cp and m&p) another try. It's in the oven gelling right now. I'm keeping my fingers crossed."
> 
> Mischief, Why did you put it in the oven?  If you use MP and 270 which is the lowest oven temperature, might get all melted together.



I wanted to make sure it would stay together as my MP layer was just that, a layer. The first attempt, which I kept cool, fell apart coming out of the mold. I didn't keep the oven on; I turned it off when I put the soap in to help with gel in the CP part and it worked perfectly.


----------



## SunRiseArts

I am glad it worked!  I have never had separation problems.  But I know weather can affect the soap, and where I live is not as cold.  Insane, two days ago was 40 degrees, today was 75.


----------



## amd

My daughter had swim meets over the weekend and I have a friend visiting from OK, so I did not get much done. Made two small batches of soap - one riced horribly, and after the third time of getting it smooth and then it ricing as I was putting it in the mold I said "forget this" and just left it. It has a weird texture on the top, and I haven't unmolded and cut it yet, so no idea if it is a good soap or not. Made some MP balls, going to try getting them placed correctly on soap one more time. (The last time I tried this I wound up stressing out my multi-bar cutter because I did not have them placed correctly and had to cut through some of them.) Worked on the soap dough challenge. Why did I think hand molding teeny tiny leaves in 6 shades of green was a good idea? I don't think I'm going to finish my entry in time to enter. I'm still going to finish it, but at the rate I'm going it might be June. I finally found the mini  hedgehog mold a friend had given me, so my daughter used some soap dough to play with that. The soap dough will need to set a bit before each piece is unmolded, she had a hard time getting them out without damaging the details, but it is much better than the larger mold my friend gave me. Will probably design a soap with the mini hedgehogs for later in the year. I have two more soaps I want to make this week - I want to do the January hearts challenge in green hearts using BB's Jade FO, and then a beer soap using WSP's Bamboo & Teak. Don't tell my husband but I already have some of his home brewed lager decanting in the soap lab... I also need to get more bubble scoops made for my nieces, I gave them IOU's at Christmas and one of them has a birthday this coming weekend. I also had a customer ask me if I had some in kids scents, so I'll have to make a few extra for her. I don't have any kids scents, other than a Grape Soda. I used to carry Monkey Farts, but it never really sold well. I should have enough SLSa yet to do all that and one more batch for the store. Just don't know how much time I'll have this week to do it. My oldest has an eye doc appointment tonight, and I really need to have an office day - I haven't done any bookkeeping for the business in 2018 and I can't see my desk for all the paper that has been tossed on it. Probably time to work on a paper system for the whole household.


----------



## MorpheusPA

We're running out of guest soaps, so I knocked together these.  They're mostly tallow, but with enough coconut to make removing them easier.  The scent is honeydew melon.

They'll still have to sit in the mold for two weeks before removal.


----------



## Misschief

I received my Voyageur order today so my challenge soap is on the schedule for the weekend. I also received a soap cutter/plane. I'm looking forward to using it.


----------



## Thelastspellapothecary

I spent a lot of time googling how to make ingredient labels and how to keep the soaping going. My soaps are a M&P with EOs and sometimes dried flowers added. My packaging is simple- parchment paper and twine.


----------



## lizzysoap

I made a soap drying rack out of thing I found in the junk yard, it was originally a greenhouse rack I think, it only had one original shelf, so I am improvising all the other shelf. It is huge and currently taking up 4 square feet of my living room, and it is 7 feet tall. I am happy that it seems like it will be great. I want to spray the metal shelves with some kind of coating but not sure what the best thing to use is. Any advise?


----------



## earlene

lizzysoap said:


> I made a soap drying rack out of thing I found in the junk yard, it was originally a greenhouse rack I think, it only had one original shelf, so I am improvising all the other shelf. It is huge and currently taking up 4 square feet of my living room, and it is 7 feet tall. I am happy that it seems like it will be great. I want to spray the metal shelves with some kind of coating but not sure what the best thing to use is. Any advise?


Maybe something like this:  https://www.usplastic.com/catalog/item.aspx?itemid=27418&catid=699
But even if you plastic coat the metal, it would still be best to place something like plastic mesh sheets on the shelves so the soap is raised above the shelf.  It would allow for a bit more air flow and prevent any metal-on-soap issues if the plastic coating were to deteriorate.


----------



## lizzysoap

Thanks I will look into that.


----------



## wardbond

earlene said:


> Maybe something like this:  https://www.usplastic.com/catalog/item.aspx?itemid=27418&catid=699
> But even if you plastic coat the metal, it would still be best to place something like plastic mesh sheets on the shelves so the soap is raised above the shelf.  It would allow for a bit more air flow and prevent any metal-on-soap issues if the plastic coating were to deteriorate.


Hammerite look like hammered metal
https://www.google.ca/search?client...Y5bfZAhWry4MKHb54AlMQ4lYIFSgF&biw=592&bih=280


----------



## wardbond

Thelastspellapothecary said:


> I spent a lot of time googling how to make ingredient labels and how to keep the soaping going. My soaps are a M&P with EOs and sometimes dried flowers added. My packaging is simple- parchment paper and twine.


I saw similar ingredient in a fancy store and they wrapped in in glassine. And had a specimen like label









For higher end sallons and stores by seeming clinical. With. Batch numbers etc

With those natural ingreeidnt you could also go "country witch" angle and tell the magical properties of the soap
.. the same ingredients can be inturpreted from so many paradigms alchemical aromatherapy, health safety, granolla natural, clinical. Etc


----------



## earlene

wardbond said:


> With those natural ingreeidnt you could also go "country witch" angle and tell the magical properties of the soap
> .. the same ingredients can be inturpreted from so many paradigms alchemical aromatherapy, health safety, granolla natural, clinical. Etc



Depending on which country's labeling regulations one is required to follow, making claims about 'magical properties' and such may very well put a soapmaker/seller in legal jeopardy.


----------



## earlene

Last night I ordered Ice Resin for making a soap stamp.  I want one that says something along the lines of 'Handcrafted Soap' and my name in a sort of circular or square design.  I spent quite a long time last night mocking up a design, trying different fonts.  Not sure if I will go with my saved design or maybe ask my granddaughter to help me come up with something else.  She's quite the artist and might find such a project fun.  I'd really like to put an eagle in the center, but have yet to figure that out.  I used to be able to free-hand embroider intricately detailed eagles on fabric.  But for a soap stamp intricacy is a detriment and my freehand sculpting skills are questionable anyway.  In any case, at least I have a sort of a plan.


----------



## GreenDragon

I received my latest order from BB the other night, so I just had to test out my new 10" mold and the Modern Floral Fragrance kit.   Used the Daisy Chain FO and my wife's favorite soap recipe.  Was kinda surprised at the glycerin rivers in the AC layer, but I think it looks cool so I'm not worried about it.  Wife liked it, so that's all that matters!


----------



## amd

earlene said:


> Last night I ordered Ice Resin for making a soap stamp.  I want one that says something along the lines of 'Handcrafted Soap' and my name in a sort of circular or square design.  I spent quite a long time last night mocking up a design, trying different fonts.  Not sure if I will go with my saved design or maybe ask my granddaughter to help me come up with something else.  She's quite the artist and might find such a project fun.  I'd really like to put an eagle in the center, but have yet to figure that out.  I used to be able to free-hand embroider intricately detailed eagles on fabric.  But for a soap stamp intricacy is a detriment and my freehand sculpting skills are questionable anyway.  In any case, at least I have a sort of a plan.



@earlene if you get tired or frustrated messing with it, check out fiverr.com. For $5 I had my handdrawn logo converted to a clean file and text added. They have all kinds of people who can take your basic idea and edit it for you.

I did cut one of Monday's two soaps last night. The one that riced on me came out as poorly as expected. I was about to chuck it, but then decided I would try rebatching it over the weekend, so it is sitting off to the side waiting to be shredded. I was going to work on my soap dough entry while watching TV, but one of the stepkids had knocked over the tray that I was using and so not only did my soap design end up on the floor, but the million tiny leaves that I had made wound up scattered through the family room, and the unused soap dough was mashed out of the plastic wrap and into the carpeting as if a herd of elephants had come storming through and stopped to dance the cha-cha. Sigh. I'm trying not to be too angry, because I should have taken the tray back to the soap lab instead of leaving it on the coffee table, but still... I'm mad. Now I have to make new soap dough. If anyone has any advice for getting soap dough out of carpeting, I have a stepson who is VERY interested.


----------



## earlene

amd said:


> @earlene if you get tired or frustrated messing with it, check out fiverr.com. For $5 I had my handdrawn logo converted to a clean file and text added. They have all kinds of people who can take your basic idea and edit it for you.
> 
> I did cut one of Monday's two soaps last night. The one that riced on me came out as poorly as expected. I was about to chuck it, but then decided I would try rebatching it over the weekend, so it is sitting off to the side waiting to be shredded. I was going to work on my soap dough entry while watching TV, but one of the stepkids had knocked over the tray that I was using and so not only did my soap design end up on the floor, but the million tiny leaves that I had made wound up scattered through the family room, and the unused soap dough was mashed out of the plastic wrap and into the carpeting as if a herd of elephants had come storming through and stopped to dance the cha-cha. Sigh. I'm trying not to be too angry, because I should have taken the tray back to the soap lab instead of leaving it on the coffee table, but still... I'm mad. Now I have to make new soap dough. If anyone has any advice for getting soap dough out of carpeting, I have a stepson who is VERY interested.



Thank you for that tip, *amd*.  The like was for that, not for the soap dough disaster.! 

No clue here regarding getting soap dough out of carpet.  I would guess, though that once dry enough, scraping with a very dull tool (knife-like tool, but not sharp) that most of it would come up and then vacuuming up the dusty bits.  I wouldn't want to get it wet when it has lots of soap dough because that would be very hard to remove, I think.


----------



## Karens62

Finally broke down and purchased soap maker 3. I need to get a better handle on exactly what each bar is costing, including packaging. I’m historically not great at remembering to add in the labels, etc. in other soapy news, I cut my apricot freesia and I’m pretty pleased with it.


----------



## Karens62

amd said:


> if you get tired or frustrated messing with it, check out fiverr.com. For $5 I had my handdrawn logo converted to a clean file and text added. They have all kinds of people who can take your basic idea and edit it for you.




Perfect timing, thanks.i always forget about fivvr when I need them and I have a project planned for the upcoming week which can use that service!


----------



## earlene

Today I am preparing what to bring along for my granddaughter and I to work on together.  I leave for Texas in the morning.  So far, these are on my list:  Soap dough & materials needed for making designs; MP base & some colorants; Soaps to package & label (I'll probably do that on my own while she's in school); a couple of videogames (okay, not soapy stuff, but I promised her I'd bring Kameo, a game she loved when she was little & a new one I bought for me).  I should add a couple of FO samples to the mix, too.  Oh, and a couple of molds she might like to use with MP.

I also placed an order for two Milky Way molds a lady on eBay is selling.  Milky Way doesn't sell them anymore, so I was happy to find them after watching a this video yesterday:


----------



## shunt2011

Just finished labeling and wrapping 40 sugar scrubs, working on labeling the rest of my soaps. Need to make lip balm. Then ready for my small show on Saturday.


----------



## Misschief

Putting my soap dough entry together tonight. Right now, I'm just waiting for everything to cool down.


----------



## cmzaha

Good luck at your show Shari. I have 6 buckets batched to make up Werewolf, Cracklin Birch, a new Volcano type FO, Lavender Tassi from the Sage that I am trying and Lavender Fields from California Candle and the last one I am debating. I am frustrated with Lavender EO fading so trying out these 2 fo's. Anyone happen to know if Tassi accelerates?

 This is my last chance to soap for a month since my dear sis sprung the surprise she is leaving in the morning.  Hope God can forgive me, but I do not want to go. I told her she needs to come back in 3 weeks, since that is how long she stays...


----------



## shunt2011

cmzaha said:


> Good luck at your show Shari. I have 6 buckets batched to make up Werewolf, Cracklin Birch, a new Volcano type FO, Lavender Tassi from the Sage that I am trying and Lavender Fields from California Candle and the last one I am debating. I am frustrated with Lavender EO fading so trying out these 2 fo's. Anyone happen to know if Tassi accelerates?
> 
> This is my last chance to soap for a month since my dear sis sprung the surprise she is leaving in the morning.  Hope God can forgive me, but I do not want to go. I told her she needs to come back in 3 weeks, since that is how long she stays...



Thank you!  Good luck with all your soaps. I’ve not tried Tassi Lavender from the sage but have from somewhere else, can’t re,e,bet though. 

God will forgive you. You don’t want to go but you will. Sending you positive thoughts and prayers to keep you strong. Virtual hugs to you!


----------



## cmzaha

shunt2011 said:


> Thank you!  Good luck with all your soaps. I’ve not tried Tassi Lavender from the sage but have from somewhere else, can’t re,e,bet though.
> 
> God will forgive you. You don’t want to go but you will. Sending you positive thoughts and prayers to keep you strong. Virtual hugs to you!


Thankyou, as for the Tassi Lavender it gave me a headache, but soaped beautifully, I am not liking it now but will wait to judge after cure. The lavender Fields also soaped beautifully, but is not very strong, so again have to wait and see. I am heading in to soap the Volcano type now. Just hoping the name is not indicative of what it might do


----------



## cmzaha

Pics of the soaps I was able to get made yesterday. Happy day when I get 6 out of 6 with Gremlins! These are all dual lye vinegar soap all cut and on the rack. The lavender/purple are 2 different lavender fo's I am testing, Volcano is in front of the lavenders, on the right is Werewolf, Plumeria and Cracklin Birch. Volcano is an interesting fo but think I like it. The Tassi Lavender the 2 shades of purple I am not sure I like at all it is from The Sage, the uncolored base with lavender swirl is Lavender Fields from California Candle and I do like it just have to wait and see how it holds.


----------



## Misschief

I made poop soap. I'm going to call it "My Poop Don't Stink"; it's scented with Chocolate Fudge FO.


----------



## SudsanSoaps

I started to make soap but realized I was out of lye. So mixed the oils for two batches instead.


----------



## Rusti

Made a batch of soap with peach FO. For the first time ever my Kitchenaid stick blender got hot. I love the way the Georgia Peach FO from WSP smells, but good heavens does it cause some separation requiring marathon use of a stick blender.

My arm is sore.


----------



## DianaMoon

I made my first ever batch. It's in the molds right now. I'll try to unmold tomorrow night.


----------



## DianaMoon

Derpina Bubbles said:


> It's a good addiction!
> 
> Nope to washing up straight away.  Wipe off as much batter as possible then leave everything until it's saponified.  Much easier to clean and better for your drains. Throw any rags in the wash after waiting too.  Just don't wipe bulky bits up with rags. Use paper towel for that and toss em. I feel so Martha Stewartish right now.



Such a good question. I had that same quandary after making my first batch. I made the mistake of handling the utensils with gloves off, although I don't think I did myself any damage. My hands are fine.

Only thing I worry about is handling the little plastic tub in which I weighed my lye crystals. It was very slick and slimy and I just decided to fill it with water and leave it alone. Did I do the right thing?


----------



## Zany_in_CO

DianaMoon said:


> I made my first ever batch. It's in the molds right now. I'll try to unmold tomorrow night.


----------



## DianaMoon

Zany_in_CO said:


> View attachment 29037



Thanks for the woohoo - now we'll see what happens. I made mistakes, but it was my first batch. 

I couldn't resist & checked the molds. Still very soft. I pressed a finger onto the surface of one of the molds (I used 1 cup plastic food containers that I hardly ever use), and it was soft, like butter you've left out for an hour. My finger was a bit oily - I rubbed the oil onto my hand. No stinging or burning, no caustic lye effect. But not soap. Patience, Jedi.


----------



## Misschief

I made another batch of Ice Queen soap, this time using Ultramarine Blue so no morphing this time. Scented with Sensual Sandalwood FO from Voyageur.












DSCN1658



__ Misschief
__ Feb 25, 2018





Yesterday, I made Poop soap, using a cupcake mold my daughter bought to make cupcakes for her son's 9th birthday. I know a few people, little and not so little boys, who are looking forward to this one. It's scented with Chocolate Fudge FO.












DSCN1656



__ Misschief
__ Feb 25, 2018


----------



## amd

Please please please keep posting pictures - y'all are awesome! Unlike me, who is an uninspired lump of soap dough smashed into the family room carpet. (I *might* be a bit sore yet over that incident...)

Over the weekend I priced out making 200 lip balms for a friend to use as giveaways with her home business. Worked on labels for the salt bars that will go to the spa. Made a batch of bubble scoops for my nieces - half are grape soda and half are s'mores scented. Surprisingly the s'mores have not discolored yet. Worked on display design with Chris - he is my master builder of all things and a design drafter to boot, so he was able to mockup my idea on SolidWorks (a 3D modeling software, for those who don't know). It's a huge help to be able to see it before he builds it because we had to make several modifications to get the look I wanted. I'm starting to compile my list of shows and figuring out which ones I want to do. I have a meeting with a new insurance agent today who will hopefully have a better quote for me than what I've been paying for business insurance. I've also been spending a lot of time thinking about what type of soaps I really want to make. I suspect some of my "I don't want to make soap" issues have just come down to overwhelming myself with making "fancy" soaps, when really... I just want to make simpler bars with no imbeds, just nice swirls or layers or solid colors. So I'm realigning my future soaps with that in mind. Hopefully this week will be a good week to make soap


----------



## lrpolillo

I made a spring/ Easter soap cold process soap. It smells amazing!!!



lrpolillo said:


> I made a spring/ Easter soap cold process soap. It smells amazing!!!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

lrpolillo said:


> I made a spring/ Easter soap cold process soap. It smells amazing!!!


Not fair to tease us like that! LOL Do tell... what FO did you use? Inquiring minds want to know. 



amd said:


> I have a meeting with a new insurance agent today who will hopefully have a better quote for me than what I've been paying for business insurance.


Hi!  If you start a new thread titled "Insurance?" you should get good info. I don't have insurance but my understanding is that there are places like Handcrafted Soapmakers Guild, Indie Beauty Network, WSP,  Soaplooza, etc. that offer insurance for crafters -- less expensive too, if I recall correctly.


----------



## amd

Zany_in_CO said:


> Hi!  If you start a new thread titled "Insurance?" you should get good info. I don't have insurance but my understanding is that there are places like Handcrafted Soapmakers Guild, Indie Beauty Network, WSP,  Soaplooza, etc. that offer insurance for crafters -- less expensive too, if I recall correctly.



Thanks, Zany. I've looked at the guild and Indie Beauty Network, they require other memberships which I'm not interested in. I think I looked Soaplooza too, but don't remember why (I suspect it's more than I'm paying now). WSP isn't available for my state yet  I asked around my crafty friends, and they recommended an agency to me that I'm at least going to talk to. My current insurance isn't insanely expensive ($37 per mo), but I am trying to get some operating cost inline with my sales. My husband wasn't happy when we did our taxes last week and discovered my business was -$300 for 2017. (I actually thought that was really good for a second year, when comparing to my first year when I was -$1500!) So, $37 for insurance isn't going to break me, but if I can get a better price for the same insurance it's worth half an hour of my time.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

*amd:* Thanks for the update on insurance. Good to know!


amd said:


> I've also been spending a lot of time thinking about what type of soaps I really want to make. I suspect some of my "I don't want to make soap" issues have just come down to overwhelming myself with making "fancy" soaps, when really... I just want to make simpler bars with no imbeds, just nice swirls or layers or solid colors. So I'm realigning my future soaps with that in mind. Hopefully this week will be a good week to make soap


I think this is not only a great plan, but will go a long way to getting your business out of the red and into the black! I've always felt that the best way to make money selling soap is to keep things simple, skip the fancy stuff (for now) and have an awesome basic soap formula, pretty colors and great fragrances that people keeping coming back to buy. Don't worry too much about having a negative balance at the end of 2016 & 2017. You used that time well trying one thing and another and that in itself is an important part of starting a business.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## jewels621

Today was laundry soap production day. I had to get done with the have-tos in order to get to the want-tos. With a new challenge coming out soon, I needed to free up some time!


----------



## earlene

DianaMoon said:


> Only thing I worry about is handling the little plastic tub in which I weighed my lye crystals. It was very slick and slimy and I just decided to fill it with water and leave it alone. Did I do the right thing?



That should be fine as long as you rinsed well, and won't be using it for other purposes.  I would suggest labeling it so it doesn't get used for anything else.  I actually prefer to use disposable cups to measure my lye, but I know that's not always an option.  (Lots of traveling and lots of disposable cups at my disposal is why I do this.)


----------



## SaltedFig

Poked the soap. Scowled at the soap. Scheduled the next soap poke for tomorrow.

(pondered the wisdom of trying a new recipe and a new design in the same batch)


----------



## Lin19687

I Thought about Soap today  

I finally got a corner desk and redid the soap room.
I have some things to get done before I start soaping.


----------



## lrpolillo

lrpolillo said:


> I made a spring/ Easter soap cold process soap. It smells amazing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 29117



The FO is called tutti fruitti from candles and supplies in Quakertown PA. It smells like jelly belly’s.


----------



## SaltedFig

Unmolded and cut the trial soap.

Reviewed the new design idea (one flaw, lots of good points) and new recipe (another brine soap variant, interesting effects, great bubbles).

Still waiting on the color morph and salt changes.


----------



## SunRiseArts

Whoa cmzaha, my hats of to you!  All the soap posted is so beautiful!  Except the poo one.  Sorry Mischief, I could not bath with it.  I do know is popular ....

I made bastille soap today with buttermilk.  Very simple.  I hope it turns out good!


----------



## Misschief

SunRiseArts said:


> Whoa cmzaha, my hats of to you!  All the soap posted is so beautiful!  Except the poo one.  Sorry Mischief, I could not bath with it.  I do know is popular ....
> 
> I made bastille soap today with buttermilk.  Very simple.  I hope it turns out good!



LOL.. I hear you. I did it for some of the boys I know. Of the five "bars" I made, three are already spoken for.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

*Misschief*: You're not alone. LOL My wholesale customer makes (real) chocolate "Moose Poop" lip balm during the holidays and sells out every year!


----------



## Primrose

Look what I got today


----------



## DianaMoon

I cut the rebatch I did the other day into bars. Rather gooey; this is now a science experiment. They are yellow and not very pretty. I now have a checklist of what not to do for my next batch, which I will do when my scents arrive.
Soapmaking is a learning process. At least my ugly soap makes lather!


----------



## Serene

I am on a mold making roll.  Complete madness.  They will soon take over the craft room.   Also re organizing the soap room getting it ready to soap for when the lard rendering is done.  Pics of molds, some are still a work in progress.


----------



## scard

Serene those molds are beautiful!


----------



## earlene

Since arriving in Texas, I have managed to label some soaps and packaged a boxful of soap to mail to my brother, which I mailed off yesterday.  I have a few more soaps to package and  mail to my eldest granddaughter along with some baby clothes, etc. for my second great-granddaughter.  I hope to finish that up tomorrow.

It was on the agenda for today, but her school had a rumored threat of a school shooter so all students were given the option to leave school.  I rushed over and got her and to decompress from the anxiety, we drove around and did a bit of shopping.   I wanted to make some lip balm with her, but neither of us is really in the mood now.


----------



## Serene

Sorry to hear about that, Earlene.  Here is hoping your day gets better.

Sere

Ack..not that I liked that that happened to you.  Gosh the Internet like button is so meh.


----------



## Lin19687

I am so jealous of you all.
I am not feeling 100% yet to soap   Coughing fits and still just run down.

But you all WAIT till I get going !!!

and I still need to make a name for the Biz


----------



## Serene

Thank you, Scard.

You can make them too!  Once you make the first one then it goes downhill from there.    If you want to give it a try send me a msg we can get something going.

Sere


----------



## Zany_in_CO

My soaping cupboard is bare and I have to make lotion for my wholesale customer; MSM Emu Oil Cream, Lotion, beeswax and shampoo for my 98-year old mother in Phoenix and restock my stash of "Just for Me" lotion and herbal balm plus a few small batches of different soaps on my Round Tuit List so I can cross them off at long last. Unfortunately, I forgot to place an order with Herbco dot com for some herbs to infuse in oil to use in two of the products on the list. I must do that first thing in the AM! (Talking to myself here.)

Soap and lotion shipments are starting to arrive. I placed an order with Elements B & B yesterday and it arrived at 11 AM this morning. Gotta love that! Shipments from Chicago and Ohio won't arrive til Monday. I coulda made lip balms this afternoon, but nooooo. As much as I love my DH, he sure does get in the way of progress some times!!!


----------



## SunRiseArts

Serene those look awesome!  Please make me a sun!  

Here are some soaps I made in February.  First one is MP on the pot type swirl, with sinus relief fragrance.  Second is an MP and CP hybrid, scented with Island nectar and smells divine.  Third one is juicy apricot. Fourth is chocolate orchid.  And the last one I call it snail soap.


----------



## Serene

I will!


----------



## shunt2011

Planning on making some more soap and sugar scrubs.  Had a small show last Saturday and they darn near cleaned me out of sugar scrub.   Also need to make some lip balm.  Happy I've been working on my website, trying to bring it back up to par.  More work to do yet but will get there.  Also need to think about working on my taxes so I can get those done.


----------



## Moebym

Told my parents I'm making soap for their birthdays in April, so I ordered some palm oil, clays, and supplies for making shaving soap (KOH, stearic acid) a few days ago. I've spent so much money on soapmaking supplies and on handmade soap in the last month or so that I'm afraid of looking at my credit card statement. 

The six-bar soap mold I ordered from Amazon just arrived, so I'm going to be picking that up shortly. It'll be perfect for the birthday soap project since the bars will come out looking perfect from the get-go.

@SunRiseArts Very pretty soaps! Come to think of it, I could really use some sinus relief...


----------



## Serene

Soapy thing today.  Waiting for the clay to be firm up to finish it off, then cast it.  I hope SunRiseArts likes it if not I have me a sort of Sun type of mold.   The struggle is real at my house as I keep trying to organize the Soap room.


----------



## lrpolillo

Just cut this today


. It has Georgia peach as the fragrance and I did in the pot swirl. It has some little bumps. Never seen that before what do you think??


----------



## Serene

Oh this is lovely.  It looks like a little town far off into the distance as you go through a tunnel.    Tree on the left and house in the middle with more trees to the right.


----------



## SaltedFig

Serene, I can already imaging SunRiseArts using your mold, amazing!

(Pretty soap Irpolillio, the swirl and color is lovely!)


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Aw, the best laid plans...    Getting my herb order together the first thing in the AM didn't happen. First I had to inventory what I had on hand. Took forever, with constant interruptions! Then make a checklist of what I needed that I didn't have on hand. As it happened, I had most of the herbs I needed for the recipes I have planned, so the order was small. But now I'm excited to get back to one of my favorite things, making herbal infused soaps, oils and balms. Can't hardly wait.


----------



## Misschief

I made a batch of Lemon Poppyseed soap today. AND... went out for lunch with a friend and traded five bars of my soap for two molds and 12 bottles of EO and FO that she'll never use. She wanted to get into soap making but, after a stroke, decided it was better she didn't.


----------



## SunRiseArts

Serene said:


> Soapy thing today.  Waiting for the clay to be firm up to finish it off, then cast it.  I hope SunRiseArts likes it if not I have me a sort of Sun type of mold.   The struggle is real at my house as I keep trying to organize the Soap room.



OMG!!  I was joking!  Did not think you would really make me one, but that is absolutely AWESOME!


----------



## SunRiseArts

Mischief, that top is divine!


----------



## SunRiseArts

DianaMoon said:


> I cut the rebatch I did the other day into bars. Rather gooey; this is now a science experiment. They are yellow and not very pretty. I now have a checklist of what not to do for my next batch, which I will do when my scents arrive.
> Soapmaking is a learning process. At least my ugly soap makes lather!



Don't get discourage.  Everything in life is a learning process, and practice.  Lots of practice.  Take notes and such, so you know what went wrong.


----------



## cmzaha

amd said:


> Please please please keep posting pictures - y'all are awesome! Unlike me, who is an uninspired lump of soap dough smashed into the family room carpet. (I *might* be a bit sore yet over that incident...)
> 
> I've also been spending a lot of time thinking about what type of soaps I really want to make. I suspect some of my "I don't want to make soap" issues have just come down to overwhelming myself with making "fancy" soaps, when really... I just want to make simpler bars with no imbeds, just nice swirls or layers or solid colors. So I'm realigning my future soaps with that in mind. Hopefully this week will be a good week to make soap


 I cannot sell fancy soap no matter how many times I have tried. So I make all bars the same shape and size and make nice swirls. Even at Christmas I cannot sell lumps of Coal or my cute Sleigh soaps that I like to make and always end up giving away the sleighs and lumps of coal. I find simple and consistent is the best if selling in outdoor markets. Our website was another matter, we could sell my daughters fancy melt and pour soaps but she does not make them anymore


----------



## Zany_in_CO

cmzaha said:


> I find simple and consistent is the best if selling in outdoor markets.


So true! I agree. My wholesale customer always tells me that they have many repeat customers now and their customers depend on them to not change a thing!


----------



## Misschief

I made these today... soap rocks (not all of them are soap) and another batch of Java Jumpstart soap. I also cut the Lemon Poppyseed soap I made yesterday.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Your rocks rock! LOL


----------



## RacerSpuffy

I made a soap curing rack.  Unfortunately the bar code was difficult to remove from a few dowel rods.. I'll address that later.  The rack will hold approximately 96 bars when full.

Edit: Forgot a batch of soap, lol.  New picture uploaded.


----------



## Misschief

Zany_in_CO said:


> Your rocks rock! LOL



Thanks! They were fun to make!


----------



## DianaMoon

cmzaha said:


> I cannot sell fancy soap no matter how many times I have tried. So I make all bars the same shape and size and make nice swirls. Even at Christmas I cannot sell lumps of Coal or my cute Sleigh soaps that I like to make and always end up giving away the sleighs and lumps of coal. I find simple and consistent is the best if selling in outdoor markets. Our website was another matter, we could sell my daughters fancy melt and pour soaps but she does not make them anymore



That's interesting. I thought I was the only one who admires the fancy soaps but not interested in buying one. 

What is your top-selling fragrance? Not trying to steal trade secrets, just interested.


----------



## shunt2011

I keep my soap pretty simple as well.  I do multi colored swirls but not much else.  Don't even make high tops.  I do have some imbed molds but I think I'm just going to utilize those for decorative tops on my cupcake soaps.  I don't do a lot of those either but I have customers asking for them at my holiday markets so once they are gone they are gone till the next season.


----------



## penelopejane

cmzaha said:


> I cannot sell fancy soap no matter how many times I have tried. So I make all bars the same shape and size and make nice swirls. Even at Christmas I cannot sell lumps of Coal or my cute Sleigh soaps that I like to make and always end up giving away the sleighs and lumps of coal. I find simple and consistent is the best if selling in outdoor markets. Our website was another matter, we could sell my daughters fancy melt and pour soaps but she does not make them anymore



Map you don’t have a website anymore? 
If I buy something and find I like it I want to be able to buy the same thing again and again. So I think your approach is a good one:


----------



## amd

I have not done much of late, Claire had influenza last week so I was home all week being nursemaid and entertainment director. I did get one soap done for my soap of the month club, I used Kentish Rain and Cool Water type together (I didn't have enough to do one or the other), I split the swirl layer into 2 colors and split those in half to add the white shreds then did an ITP swirl. It was a fun experiment with swirling with soap shreds.





Home today because of a blizzard, so will be masterbatching oils and doing a desk day... along with annoying the kids


----------



## earlene

I made lip balm today for the first time.  I wanted to practice before doing it with granddaughter.  It's going to be a super simple project for us to do together.  It took me all of 10 minutes, I think.  But I didn't use enough flavor, so I am glad I did a test batch.  I tried to do a mini-batch, and still ended up with 2 tubes and 2 pots.  One pot is only 1/3rd full, so it wasn't too much for a first batch, but my goodness a little goes a long way!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

*Earlene:* Good for you! What took ya so long?!    I don't know if this helps or not, but I make 4 dozen at a time for my wholesale customer + 2 for my records. My recipe for 50 tubes is 284 grams. So, for one dozen, use 71 grams. I use MMS recommendations for the amount of mls of flavor oil to add per batch.


----------



## Laurabolyard

Major stress relief with soap tonight!!  I've been under fire for 2 weeks, my deadline was met today so I got to play!!


----------



## Misschief

I took the day off today to do some researching and planning. Then, this afternoon, I made soap. I made another batch of "poop" and made my challenge soap for a challenge on the Ravelry soap making group. A few people there requested a challenge so we mods obliged.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

I made lotion today. YAY One project down and umpteen to go. The last of my orders arrived today, -- the herbs for balms and oil infusions for soapies that I hope, hope, hope to get to tomorrow.


----------



## cmzaha

Misschief said:


> I made these today... soap rocks (not all of them are soap) and another batch of Java Jumpstart soap. I also cut the Lemon Poppyseed soap I made yesterday.


Your soap rocks are great! look just like rocks. Ok wait a minute, looks like some are really rocks


----------



## cmzaha

DianaMoon said:


> I cut the rebatch I did the other day into bars. Rather gooey; this is now a science experiment. They are yellow and not very pretty. I now have a checklist of what not to do for my next batch, which I will do when my scents arrive.
> Soapmaking is a learning process. At least my ugly soap makes lather!


Sometimes the ugliest are the best soaps! I have certainly made some ugly soaps. In fact shredded up a batch of rebatch that was hideous and used it in a new batch It was an improvement but not fantastic. I just could not waste 4 oz of Patchouli EO. So we all make ugly soapies at times


----------



## earlene

I used my new steamer on a few soaps today (yesterday) for the first time. I guess there is a bit of a learning curve as to how to do this without burning one's fingers or spilling boiling water over the soaps! I actually ended up just washing most of them off with water and letting them air dry.  I don't have any more soap with me that I can use for practice, so I will have to try again when I get back home.


----------



## Misschief

cmzaha said:


> Your soap rocks are great! look just like rocks. Ok wait a minute, looks like some are really rocks



Heehee... yes, there are three real rocks in there. They were fun to make and a great way of using up some scraps.


----------



## cmzaha

earlene said:


> I used my new steamer on a few soaps today (yesterday) for the first time. I guess there is a bit of a learning curve as to how to do this without burning one's fingers or spilling boiling water over the soaps! I actually ended up just washing most of them off with water and letting them air dry.  I don't have any more soap with me that I can use for practice, so I will have to try again when I get back home.


I never had much luck with steaming my soaps, it took to long and to much trouble. I finally gave up worrying about ash and letting it add to the coloration on top of the soap. Fortunately I do not get to much ash, but I have a few few scents that always ash such as Lavender 40/42


----------



## DianaMoon

cmzaha said:


> Sometimes the ugliest are the best soaps! I have certainly made some ugly soaps. In fact shredded up a batch of rebatch that was hideous and used it in a new batch It was an improvement but not fantastic. I just could not waste 4 oz of Patchouli EO. So we all make ugly soapies at times



It's only a week old but it's pretty good soap, latherwise. It's firmed up but still has a slightly gooey center.


----------



## amd

I did find lower cost insurance rates (about $140 savings) for the same coverage.

Monday I was home for a snow day, so once I unglued myself from the couch, I started to masterbatch some oils. Discovered I don't have enough lard. [insert panicked phone call to my pig farming friend who fortunately has been stashing lard for me, she arranged for one of the ladies that renders it to pick it up and I will have freshly rendered lard tonight] So instead of masterbatching complete oil recipes, I weighed out coconut oil and shea butter into gallon baggies so when I do have time to masterbatch I should only have to weigh out my liquid oils. (The ladies weigh and pre-bag my lard in bags for me, so I just have to verify the weight, and I already have my cocoa butter done.) I also dropped $200 on some new display items (Chris isn't moving very fast on building my new displays and I have a show next weekend).

Today I made an appointment with the lady opening the spa for a tour and to work out the consignment agreement. In addition to her orders for salt bars, she also wants to carry my regular bars for 25% commission. She's really pushing on me for liquid soap, but I am just not ready. I'm not comfortable with the process, I've only made it twice, so I haven't done any long-term testing on it. Liquid soap is still a "no" and she will have to accept that.

Tonight I am locking myself in my office to work on all the emails, budget work, and show apps that I have been procrastinating on. Possibly doing a test run on the new show setup as most of the things I ordered on Monday have arrived.


----------



## lizzysoap

I made Easter egg soap, it is a little behind schedule but the kids in our family all will love it and I have already told my family it won't be fully cured at Easter and they are okay with still giving them to the kids and then waiting a week to use. I hope they turn out okay. Honestly I have never done anything quite like it and went a little over board with th number of colors, I used 14 different colors in 5 pounds of soap. Anyway I will take pictures in a few days when I unmold. I am thinking it will either be super cute or a total disaster. Lol.


----------



## earlene

I bought some sticker labels and spray on acrylic sealant coating stuff to try out on a couple of labels for lip balm. There weren't any that said 'waterproof' and I'd kind of like to avoid spray cans, but That's all there was that looked like it would work. I also plan to use the sticker labels on a few soaps I still have to label. I had a few plain Brown soap boxes with the cut-out and decided address-type labels would be a good way to go with them. That's on my agenda for the morning so I can include some soap in 2 packages I am mailing to family tomorrow.


----------



## SunRiseArts

I cut a watermelon soap I made a couple of days ago.  Took pictures, will post soon.  Smells amazing!


----------



## earlene

I mailed two packages to my granddaughter & 2 great-granddaughters (& dad) this morning.  A few bars of soap were included for the family, but not my hidden heart soap because I prefer a longer cure before sending that on.  I ended up calling my granddaughter to make sure I mailed to the correct address, even though I was sure it was right, but panicked a bit when first the postal worker said they couldn't verify the address, and then when I came back here (other granddaughter's home) in checking past messages, got confused I may have sent it to the wrong address.  So I called to verify as I could have had the packages intercepted and re-direct them if need-be.  No, I was right and the address on the boxes is correct.

It's annoying when the USPS can't find an address in their database, but the postal workers in NY have no trouble delivering the the apartment where they live and I can find the building on Google Earth.  So I am happy that those two boxes are sent.  Now I can stop going overboard buying baby clothes.  (hmmmm,  is that going to happen?)

Second granddaughter has chosen the song and plans to create a concept drawing for our music-inspired soap challenge.  We listened to several songs on our way to and from the post office, this morning, but she went with the first song she thought of yesterday when we first discussed the project.  It'll be fun.


----------



## Lin19687

FINALLY did a test patch for HP (non-salt) bars.  PO, CO, PKO, Castor. Picked up my oils on Friday at Jedwards in Mass.
Just a 1# batch so I used my small crock pot.

Testing out Gemlite's Palm FO.  It smells nice and light, Sea-ish OOB.  Added after the cook and WOW it really is strong and Perfumy, not really sure how to explain it, more harsh maybe.

Will see how it is after I cut it tomorrow.

@cmzaha  I started an Ugly Soap Swap eons ago at The Dish.  Loved it.  Great soaps just not overly pretty.  Was fun to swap with everyone.  I think I hosted it twice.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

FINALLY! My herb order arrived and I'm starting to take things off my Round Tuit List:
Lotion for me, my mom and my sis -- DONE!
Double Calendula infused oil -- DONE!
Single Comfrey infused oil -- DONE!
MSM Emu Oil Cream -- Now that I have the Calendula Oil and Comfrey Oil this is next on my TO DO List.

Next item (newly added LOL) Herbal Infused ACV Hair Rinse inspired by the latest missive from Mountain Rose Herbs that is now selling a Chagrin Valley Hair Rinse, easy to make but needs to sit for 2-4 weeks before it's ready to use.
https://www.chagrinvalleysoapandsalve.com/p/apple-cider-vinegar-rinse-concentrate-summer-rain/
I LUV, LUV, LUV trying new things so I'm really excited to make this, including the Summer Rain EO fragrance blend! I googled *DIY Herbal Infused ACV Hair Rinse* and found two recipes to play with, along with the Chagrin Valley info:
https://wellnessmama.com/156328/herbal-hair-rinse/
http://www.thehippyhomemaker.com/le...erbal-infused-apple-cider-vinegar-hair-rinse/

Okaybye!


----------



## redhead1226

earlene said:


> I used my new steamer on a few soaps today (yesterday) for the first time. I guess there is a bit of a learning curve as to how to do this without burning one's fingers or spilling boiling water over the soaps! I actually ended up just washing most of them off with water and letting them air dry.  I don't have any more soap with me that I can use for practice, so I will have to try again when I get back home.



I had the same issue with the steamer. So I do it different now. I line up my soap and  I get a plastic shoe box and turn it upside down ( without the lid) over my soap bars. I fill a pyrex 8 oz measuring cup with boiling water and place it under the shoebox  in with the soap. I leave it for 30 minutes under there as it produces steam. No more ASH!


----------



## Misschief

I finally managed to get a batch of soap made. Working name for it is "Under the Sea" because it has some soaked nori in it. It's scented with Bamboo & Teak FO, which smells amazing!


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Yesterday I made a batch of vanilla & Star Anise soap. Delish! (4% Nurture`s Vanilla Cream fragrance + 1.7% Star Anise)

I have read everything Tisserand says in his book about Star Anise, and health issues so that people with certain ailments should _avoid this oil_. 
But my research shows husband and I can at least enjoy this, so I felt confident I could do this safely. 

Anyway, Cut it today. This smells soooo good, it is insane! My husband has been happy with my fragrance choices when I make things for us or just him.
This mix however, made him go way more gaga that anything I have ever made, it is crazy. I had no idea something could smell so... addictive? I have always thought anything liqurice would smell terrible in soap. I stand corrected!

We go and sniff those bars so often, we feel a bit silly

I am really looking forward to see how it cures out. After reading about this I feel with confidence I could go close to the Tisserand recommendation that he gives in his book (1.75% for dermal use /with max 6.6% estragole) and not go by the ifra numbers of 0.15%. 

My Star anise has incidently max 3.3% estragole, so that is a bonus.

I will make a small testbatch, only with Star Anise, and using the max of the ifra, and see how that smells after 8 weeks. I can`t imaging it would smell much, if anything at all, with _that _low usage rate (1.5 grams in 1000 grams of oils. Me no think so. But we`ll see, it is a potent oil after all)


----------



## cmzaha

I ordered fragrances from soapsupplies.net Does that count as a soapy thing? This is in anticipation of being home in a week....
White Tea & Amber, BRV, Iced Orange Pineapple and Gardenia. I need to find a new supplier for Gardenia and have not tried hers or the Iced Orange Pineapple.


----------



## cmzaha

I use Avery weatherproof labels for my lip balms and lotions with not smearing problems using a laser printer. Not sure how inkjet work. I your printer accepts them Online labels have great weatherproof labels. Sadly my laser will not accept their labels since they changed manufacturers.


----------



## RomanyStar

first day of soap making, very theraputic and I loved it.


----------



## lenarenee

Misschief said:


> I finally managed to get a batch of soap made. Working name for it is "Under the Sea" because it has some soaked nori in it. It's scented with Bamboo & Teak FO, which smells amazing!



And it's lovely!!!  What kind of scent is Bamboo and Teak?


----------



## redhead1226

RomanyStar said:


> first day of soap making, very theraputic and I loved it.



Run while you still can!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

earlene said:


> I bought some sticker labels and spray on acrylic sealant coating stuff to try out on a couple of labels for lip balm. There weren't any that said 'waterproof' and I'd kind of like to avoid spray cans


For lip balm tubes I buy 1.8 x 1.8" White Waterproof INKJET Label from Elements Bath & Body:
https://www.elementsbathandbody.com/Labels/

What I like about Elements, other than the fact that they're in Colorado, is that I can buy labels by the single sheet or in multiples for a better price per sheet. The thing is, I only need a few of the 3" rounds, a few of some others, and a lot of the plain 8 1/2" X 11" sheets that I print most of my labels on because I use a lot of different irregular size labels on a variety of products. So I tend to wait for a sale to buy what I need once a year.

ETA: Waterproof labels are fantastic. To reuse personal containers like lotion pump bottles for my private stash, I run them through the dishwasher with the label on and they come out looking as good as new. So they're really good for the bath and shower.


----------



## earlene

Granddaughter & I  made soap today, phase one of our 'Yellow Submarine' process after she shared her design concept. Being Sunday & day off for Dad, both parents showed great interest and leant a hand in the beginnings of vidoetaping the process.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

That is SO cool!    Waiting patiently to see pics!


----------



## Misschief

lenarenee said:


> And it's lovely!!!  What kind of scent is Bamboo and Teak?



From the Voyageur web site: Our Bamboo and Teak Fragrance oil is rich and luxurious with hints of sandalwood, cedar wood, and musk rounded out by floral notes of sweet fruit. This scent is a wonderful unisex fragrance, popular with both men and women.


----------



## SaltedFig

Easter egg soaping ... using up some soap dough


----------



## amd

Setup my soap display in the living room as a test run for my show on Saturday. I bought (2) 5-tier metal racks (my soaps are shrink wrapped so it should be ok to display on metal), and a 3-tier basket for bubble scoops, so I wanted to make sure everything fit and looked good. I added a 4ft table to the setup, so I now have enough room for good signage, which I will work on this week. My "bargain bin" soaps will go into the old tray setup that I had been using for everything. It looks like a much cleaner and professional setup. I'm liking the 5-tier racks, even though they don't stack for transporting, so I may have to buy one more once I get fully stocked again. There will still be room on the 6ft table for it. This is making me super happy right now and takes a bit off Chris' to do list because he won't have to make displays for me. The tiered racks also work with my new labels and will go well with my "back to basics" plans.

I'm hoping to get masterbatching done tonight if I get out of my church meeting early enough. I'm feeling a bit itchy to get back to soap making, so that's a good thing  I cleaned up the disaster that I had let my soap area become, and I will be going through some supplies for a destash. I bought a lot of things when I thought I would be making "frou-frou" soaps, and now that I realize that that is not my soapy heart's desire, I will need to get them out of the way. I think cleaning house will help me refocus on what I should be doing.


----------



## cmzaha

Zany_in_CO said:


> For lip balm tubes I buy 1.8 x 1.8" White Waterproof INKJET Label from Elements Bath & Body:
> https://www.elementsbathandbody.com/Labels/
> 
> What I like about Elements, other than the fact that they're in Colorado, is that I can buy labels by the single sheet or in multiples for a better price per sheet. The thing is, I only need a few of the 3" rounds, a few of some others, and a lot of the plain 8 1/2" X 11" sheets that I print most of my labels on because I use a lot of different irregular size labels on a variety of products. So I tend to wait for a sale to buy what I need once a year.
> 
> ETA: Waterproof labels are fantastic. To reuse personal containers like lotion pump bottles for my private stash, I run them through the dishwasher with the label on and they come out looking as good as new. So they're really good for the bath and shower.


They are a little cheaper than the same label on Labelsbythesheet  https://tinyurl.com/ybx7q8y2 but their shipping is less than Elements


----------



## cmzaha

amd said:


> Setup my soap display in the living room as a test run for my show on Saturday. I bought (2) 5-tier metal racks (my soaps are shrink wrapped so it should be ok to display on metal), and a 3-tier basket for bubble scoops, so I wanted to make sure everything fit and looked good. I added a 4ft table to the setup, so I now have enough room for good signage, which I will work on this week. My "bargain bin" soaps will go into the old tray setup that I had been using for everything. It looks like a much cleaner and professional setup. I'm liking the 5-tier racks, even though they don't stack for transporting, so I may have to buy one more once I get fully stocked again. There will still be room on the 6ft table for it. This is making me super happy right now and takes a bit off Chris' to do list because he won't have to make displays for me. The tiered racks also work with my new labels and will go well with my "back to basics" plans.
> 
> I'm hoping to get masterbatching done tonight if I get out of my church meeting early enough. I'm feeling a bit itchy to get back to soap making, so that's a good thing  I cleaned up the disaster that I had let my soap area become, and I will be going through some supplies for a destash. I bought a lot of things when I thought I would be making "frou-frou" soaps, and now that I realize that that is not my soapy heart's desire, I will need to get them out of the way. I think cleaning house will help me refocus on what I should be doing.


Hopefully you will post pics of your setup !


----------



## amd

cmzaha said:


> Hopefully you will post pics of your setup !
> View attachment 29308


Will do! I have to take some pictures for shows that I'm applying for anyways


----------



## isha

Serene said:


> I am on a mold making roll.  Complete madness.  They will soon take over the craft room.   Also re organizing the soap room getting it ready to soap for when the lard rendering is done.  Pics of molds, some are still a work in progress.


Really cool


----------



## ItsForrest

Took a few pictures of my curing stash of soaps.






In front is the loaf I poured yesterday and cut today. It's a 3-color in-the-pot swirl using three kinds of clay and sweet pea fragrance from WP. In the back we have Pine tar, Coffee, unscented shea butter, and oatmeal porter. 
Since it's been a month now I tried the shea butter this morning and am pretty pleased with it. It should be even better with a bit longer cure.


----------



## Odinrescue

wolfsnaps said:


> I am waiting for my second batch ever to harden...going on 48 hours. I can see how addicting this could be though.
> 
> 
> when you wash stuff, don;t you just do it right away or is it better to wait?[/QUOTE



I like to clean my utensils utensils straight away I use old tea towels wipe as much soap off as I can put them in a bucket and wash them next day , then just clean everything else .


----------



## Zany_in_CO

amd said:


> Setup my soap display in the living room as a test run for my show on Saturday. I bought (2) 5-tier metal racks (my soaps are shrink wrapped so it should be ok to display on metal), and a 3-tier basket for bubble scoops, so I wanted to make sure everything fit and looked good. I added a 4ft table to the setup, so I now have enough room for good signage, which I will work on this week. My "bargain bin" soaps will go into the old tray setup that I had been using for everything. It looks like a much cleaner and professional setup. I'm liking the 5-tier racks, even though they don't stack for transporting, so I may have to buy one more once I get fully stocked again. There will still be room on the 6ft table for it. .







ETA: Oops! Sorry. Didn't see Carolyn's post. No pressure tho...


----------



## shunt2011

Odinrescue said:


> I like to clean my utensils utensils straight away I use old tea towels wipe as much soap off as I can put them in a bucket and wash them next day , then just clean everything else .


Many will leave their soaping stuff for a few days to let the soap saponify  and become soap then wash.  I wash as I go due to not having anywhere to keep it.  I wipe out as much as I can then wash in hot soapy water.


----------



## amd

I will get pics of my setup taken tonight! (Last night was an interview with a pastoral candidate, so I left work at 4 and went straight to church, got home at 9:30 and was zonked.) On my other soapy things list was planning out the soaps I need to make in the next week or two with the 36lbs of oil that I will hopefully get to masterbatch tonight.

As for cleaning, I do the same as Shunt: wipe everything out and then wash with Dawn dish soap. I have a tote in my soap area that I put my dirty dishes in, and have several of the same dishes so I can usually make 3 batches before I have to do dishes. I also use old sheets cut into rags for wiping out. I keep those in box until the box is full and then throw in the washer with about 1/4 the amount of detergent normally used. I figure the detergent helps pull out some of the oil left on rags, but I don't need to use a lot because many of the rags are already soap. I do occasionally have to throw out a rag because it has become so saturated with oil that it is waterproof.


----------



## MySoapyHeart

*Soapy thing 1:*

I cut a small batch of soap (1000 grams) to re-test an older fragrance from Nurture that they have discontinued a long time ago. I never liked it, and that is not often I can say that, as I haven`t ordered anything from Nurture that I didn`t like. Before this one, that is. 
This one was Blue Cotton Candy.

I have tested it before of course, 2 years ago, at 5%, and it was so weak and.. non descriptive, kind of meh. Which is why I put it in the back of the supplycabinet.

This time I used 6%, _trying _to make it work somehow. But nope, still so meh. Luckily not much left, this will not be used again, not even as a blender, it is just too... well I am not going to repeat myself, lol.

On the positive side though, this soap will cure into a murky, dark and muddled black/green/blue/brown/sauce colored piece of soap.

So at least I have that going for me! Uhm... 

*Soapy thing 2:*

I have been sniffing the Vanilla Cream & Anise soaps THREE times today.

Seriously, what`s WRONG with me!!?


----------



## amd

This is just the 6ft table. My 4 ft table to the left will have my pamphlets, newsletter signup, business cards, and then my bargain soap bin, I haven't set that up. I have some tweaking to do with the material in the baskets and signage. My daughter and I played store tonight and I  like the setup. 

I also got masterbatching done - so much happy.


----------



## earlene

Spring Break trip at our favorite beach vacation spot, with Yellow Submarine soapmaking project in tow. Granddaughter & I drove to Mobile, had dinner & retired to our hotel to carve submarine halves. She worked on the bottom half while I carved the top half. After a couple of hours when her hands started cramping, we cleaned up & finished for the night. Tomorrow we continue our scenic drive along the Gulf and will check into our resort at the beach. This is her first 'Spring Break' in Florida away from her parents experience, so it should be quite fun for her. Even with Grandma as chaperone. Mostly, it will be walks on the beach, a bit of sunbathing and artistic soapmaking.


----------



## shunt2011

amd said:


> View attachment 29334
> This is just the 6ft table. My 4 ft table to the left will have my pamphlets, newsletter signup, business cards, and then my bargain soap bin, I haven't set that up. I have some tweaking to do with the material in the baskets and signage. My daughter and I played store tonight and I  like the setup.
> 
> I also got masterbatching done - so much happy.


I love that.  Nice job!   Where did you find those great shelves?   Those are perfect.


----------



## MySoapyHeart

ItsForrest said:


> Took a few pictures of my curing stash of soaps.



Mmmm, they look good enough to eat! Great job

(ok, I think I have to go and make dinner, I see food in everything right now, sorry!  )



amd said:


> View attachment 29334
> This is just the 6ft table. My 4 ft table to the left will have my pamphlets, newsletter signup, business cards, and then my bargain soap bin, I haven't set that up. I have some tweaking to do with the material in the baskets and signage. My daughter and I played store tonight and I  like the setup.
> 
> I also got masterbatching done - so much happy.



That is just lovely set-up. It`s neat, tidy and very pretty


----------



## amd

shunt2011 said:


> I love that.  Nice job!   Where did you find those great shelves?   Those are perfect.



Thanks! I like the simplicity of it too, and that it's easier to see from further away. My other setup (which will now be what I use for my bargain bin) was a tray with 5 or 6 dividers, and I had to prop up the top end so that people didn't have to look straight down. I discovered that sometimes people would get overwhelmed with picking up the soaps to see the name or fragrance, so this stand has a slider bar in it to slip a tag (I don't really know how to explain it well), so I'll get soap names printed out on cardstock this week (hopefully tonight) to slide in there and for my irregular priced items they'll have the price. I also like it because it loads really nice from the back for restocking during shows. I think between the display racks and my new labels (I moved the soap name to the fold that goes over the top so people no longer have to pick up a soap to see the name) it should be a more appealing setup for browsers to stop and make "impulse" buys.

I got the racks through Amazon Business. I paid right around $40 each, so they weren't cheap, but after Chris saw them he said it was a better deal than buying wood and him fiddling with making the stands that I wanted.


----------



## SunRiseArts

redhead1226 said:


> Run while you still can!







earlene said:


> Granddaughter & I  made soap today, phase one of our 'Yellow Submarine' process after she shared her design concept. Being Sunday & day off for Dad, both parents showed great interest and leant a hand in the beginnings of vidoetaping the process.



Can;t wait to see it!  Is that for the un-challenge?

Zany I am dying to see the soaps you make, you have so much experience, I want to look!


Here is my lavender and mint soap.  it smells so good.  But I am upset that my purple turned pink....  oh well.


----------



## amd

Last night I made tags for my display stands. I cleaned up the soap lab a bit, photo'd, packaged and labeled some soaps. 

I have a Soap of the Month Club for my customers - they pay 6 months at a time, and I make one special soap for them each month, usually I have a theme revolving around that month. E.g. January was a snow man soap, February was "I Hate Winter" with a beachy looking soap, and March's is an Irish Spring dupe. I have April's soap done, but was struggling with an idea for May. I started thinking about the apple trees in my old yard and how much I love the scent of the apple blossoms in May. Well, I don't have an apple blossom scent on hand so I decided to combine an apple pie and apple scent together, and it came out lovely. I had intended to do the apple soap last fall, but never got around to it, so I still had the apple stems and leaves embeds on hand. However after getting my embeds out, brushing the leaves with gold mica ('cuz heaven forbid I just leave anything without some kind of shimmer/glitter), lining the mold, finding a red mica that will look ok with the tan discoloration, and combining the FO's... it was after 10pm. Too late for this girl to soap. So I will be making that soap tonight. It will be a simple tan (discoloration) and red swirl with a layer of red on top and then apple stem & leaves in each bar. I really enjoy making those slightly fancier soaps for the club, but my fingers have been itching to get back to making simpler soaps too. Don't worry, I'll put gloves on those fingers while I'm doing it  

Feeling happy about the desire to make soap again. I only have 24lbs of masterbatch on hand because I ran out of castor oil. I am also low on cocoa butter, so I need to get some cash flow for my Soapers Choice order that I will need to place. Really hoping this show goes well. I'm still learning the art of budgeting my business - last week I used up most of my cash flow signing up for shows through the summer... oops!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

SunRiseArts said:


> Here is my lavender and mint soap.  it smells so good.  But I am upset that my purple turned pink....  oh well.


I luv that hot pink!


> Zany I am dying to see the soaps you make, you have so much experience, I want to look!


Aw, that's sweet! So sorry, Maria. I have too much on my plate at the moment. I'll be watching from the sidelines.  Also, I don't have a way to take photos...    Maybe some day, but I just can't seem to get around to it.


----------



## amd

I made my apple soap last night. All was going well until I added the [email protected]#$ fragrance, then "hello, Ricing, I have missed you [not]". I did manage to beat it out, but in my fear of overmixing and not being able to do my ITP, I don't think I got my TD mixed in properly. When I unmolded this morning the white was looking mottled on the sides. I will cut this afternoon or evening - depending on if I go back to work after lunch. (Yesterday I had no work to do from 11-4, so sat around twiddling my thumbs. If it turns out to be that slow today, I'm just taking the afternoon off.) I will post pictures after the cut. Tonight will be cherry almond soap. I'm down to two bars and its always a favorite at shows, so I better stock up. 

I also sent out my first newsletter yesterday, via mailchimp. It was fun to put together, but I got hit by anxiety after I hit the send button. Ugh. Silly right?

I finished my signs for my show setup. Good thing that I did one last walk through of my setup because I had forgotten my lip balms and my daughter's soap! I also found some plastic tubs that will fit better into the wicker baskets for bubble scoops. I like that better than the material. Everything is packed up and triple checked. I just need to get it loaded up tonight and I'll be ready to roll in the morning. The show venue is about 5 blocks from my house, so that is nice


----------



## Zany_in_CO

@amd: I'm excited for you! Have fun & good luck!


----------



## amd

Cut of the Summer Apple soap. That is all.


----------



## toxikon

Soaped for the first time in a month and everything went swimmingly. Batter was a delight to work with, no soap gremlins! 

I finally went ahead with my beach/sea soap for my wedding favours. 2 batches down, 3-4 to go. I'll do more next weekend. Looking forward to cutting these loafs up, they should be lovely.


----------



## lizzysoap

So I had made Easter egg soaps for the kids (mine and nieces and nephews). I just used regular Easter Eggs from the store, the soap is not releasing very well at all. But each one is colored differently, I only have one completely out of the mold. So here it is.


----------



## dibbles

Yesterday I made a column pour soap for the first time. I can't believe how long it's taken me to give that a try. Lye cooling now for yet another attempt at that T&S Shimmy with an outline.


----------



## Lin19687

Did 2 HP batches today, small 1.5# for testing


----------



## ItsForrest

Didn't make any soap this weekend. Instead I made a soap cutter. Hopefully this will keep the cut sides of the bars smoother with less drag marks. I can't help but help keep them more even and straight.

I'd been looking at the Bud cutters and the copy-cats but just couldn't bring myself to spend $100 or more on something I could put together in an afternoon. So I put one together this afternoon. One of my other hobbies is guitars so I had some tuners and extra strings in a box in the garage. I had to buy a 2' x 4' piece of plywood, a hinge, and a fresh bottle of wood glue as my last bottle was rock hard. Not counting my labor and stuff I had in the garage, it cost maybe $40 to build.

I was only going to make the cutting bed 14" long but since the since the strips I was cutting were 24" long I figured I'd just leave it that long. Now I won't have issues with longer loaves if I get longer molds later. I didn't make the adjustable stop block but can certainly go back and do that later. I also may put a few coats of wipe-on urethane later but for now the wood is unfinished. 

The cutting wire is the G note on an electric guitar so this is officially the G-String Cutter.


----------



## Karens62

Worked on packaging the weekend including mocking up some display trays for a customer who wants to keep 4 varieties in stock. 


. Also taught a soap class to two friends. We had a ton of fun, they brought lunch and they are making a donation to our bee club as a thank you. Winner, winner chicken dinner,


----------



## toxikon

ItsForrest said:


> Didn't make any soap this weekend. Instead I made a soap cutter. Hopefully this will keep the cut sides of the bars smoother with less drag marks. I can't help but help keep them more even and straight.
> 
> I'd been looking at the Bud cutters and the copy-cats but just couldn't bring myself to spend $100 or more on something I could put together in an afternoon. So I put one together this afternoon. One of my other hobbies is guitars so I had some tuners and extra strings in a box in the garage. I had to buy a 2' x 4' piece of plywood, a hinge, and a fresh bottle of wood glue as my last bottle was rock hard. Not counting my labor and stuff I had in the garage, it cost maybe $40 to build.
> 
> I was only going to make the cutting bed 14" long but since the since the strips I was cutting were 24" long I figured I'd just leave it that long. Now I won't have issues with longer loaves if I get longer molds later. I didn't make the adjustable stop block but can certainly go back and do that later. I also may put a few coats of wipe-on urethane later but for now the wood is unfinished.
> 
> The cutting wire is the G note on an electric guitar so this is officially the G-String Cutter.
> 
> View attachment 29386
> View attachment 29387


That looks EXACTLY like the one a friend made for me! Amazing!


----------



## ItsForrest

toxikon said:


> That looks EXACTLY like the one a friend made for me! Amazing!


Well, if you posted pictures here, it very likely inspired my design. I looked at many cutters before coming up with this design. The only thing I don't like is how sloppy the hinge is. Hopefully it won't make excessively wonky cuts.


----------



## Dahila

I made Vanilla Body oil,  Arnica Salve and blended Essential oils for my salves and body mist


----------



## Misschief

I made soap that reminds my husband of psychedelic 60's.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

I talked soap with a soaper across the pond.


----------



## redhead1226

I didn't make soap but I made an all Natural Tiger Balm that actually works! I had a terrible back ache from cleaning my soap room after months of not making any soap. But I knew if I was going to start up again I need to clean up and organize! So like many soaper's and crafter's I pretty much have "EVERYTHING" to make "ANYTHING"!  So I came up with a recipe last year after about 6 tries that I'm really happy with for pain relief. So I made it again today.  No petroleum junk for me.  And my back feels much better.


----------



## loriag

I was suppose to soap today. I ended up wrapping soaps and packaging two boxes of soap to send to eldest child and wife and  youngest child and girlfriend. Than I spent far to long comparing prices and placing two orders for more soap making supplies. Thank goodness the hubby is so good about me spending money on soap making as I feel totally guilty right now!


----------



## Lin19687

ItsForrest said:


> Didn't make any soap this weekend. Instead I made a soap cutter. Hopefully this will keep the cut sides of the bars smoother with less drag marks. I can't help but help keep them more even and straight.
> 
> I'd been looking at the Bud cutters and the copy-cats but just couldn't bring myself to spend $100 or more on something I could put together in an afternoon. So I put one together this afternoon. One of my other hobbies is guitars so I had some tuners and extra strings in a box in the garage. I had to buy a 2' x 4' piece of plywood, a hinge, and a fresh bottle of wood glue as my last bottle was rock hard. Not counting my labor and stuff I had in the garage, it cost maybe $40 to build.
> 
> I was only going to make the cutting bed 14" long but since the since the strips I was cutting were 24" long I figured I'd just leave it that long. Now I won't have issues with longer loaves if I get longer molds later. I didn't make the adjustable stop block but can certainly go back and do that later. I also may put a few coats of wipe-on urethane later but for now the wood is unfinished.
> 
> The cutting wire is the G note on an electric guitar so this is officially the G-String Cutter.
> 
> View attachment 29386
> View attachment 29387



I need to make a cutter to cut my round log in 1/2  and it is for SALT bars  You have inspired me to try and MAKE something..... along with all my other 'making' once Spring come.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

loriag said:


> Thank goodness the hubby is so good about me *spending money* *on soap making* as I feel totally guilty right now!


I think you meant to say _"saving money by making soap", _yes? No guilt in that, far as I know! Give yourself a pat on the back!


----------



## jackznanakin

Waiting on my Cotton Candy soap to harden and currently warming my oils to start my Oatmeal Lavender bars. Handed out all my MP bars so now I am trying Oatmeal Lavender CP for the first time, (fingers crossed). So thankful to this group for their help with my Cotton Candy...my first batch was all brown, this current batch turned out exactly how I wanted..NO BROWN!!! Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## loriag

Zany_in_CO said:


> I think you meant to say _"saving money by making soap", _yes? No guilt in that, far as I know! Give yourself a pat on the back!
> View attachment 29397


I love you guys, you make me smile and feel so good!


----------



## Misschief

I cut this...


----------



## Arimara

I tested a soon to be two week old bar of soap. It lathers more than I thought it would, given the general lack of soft oils in there.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Misschief said:


> I cut this...






VERY Eastery! Pretty! If you don't mind my asking, whose colorants did you use?


----------



## Misschief

Zany_in_CO said:


> View attachment 29401
> 
> VERY Eastery! Pretty! If you don't mind my asking, whose colorants did you use?



They're the neon colours from Voyageur Soap & Candle. https://www.voyageursoapandcandle.com/collections/colourants?filter=neon-liquid-soap-colourants


----------



## Lynnz

I have been online and spent a ridiculous amount of money on beautiful new oils from Bramble Berry and Nuture..........It has been nearly two years since I got my soap pot out and I stamped my first batch of soap in soooooooooooo long. I used the scent Made to Measure from Bramble Berry and it soaped well, very slight acceleration but easy peasy to handle. I loved rambling through the forum today as well and now off to my bed as working night shift.


----------



## Lin19687

I bought a 7 qt crock pot so I can do a bigger batch in the office/soap room and not have to go into the kitchen and use the oven  

Couldn't help it, cost me $16 after  $10 credit Walmart Savings catcher reward !!


----------



## Primrose

Ah the soap fairies are fickle things.

Two nights ago made a soap with a FO known to accelerate and tried to use it to my advantage in the design ... didn't accelerate.

Last night wanted to make a completely simple one colour soap with a FO said to accelerate mildly but still easy to work with ... it went from whoa to go in the blink of an eye so much so I think I am probably looking at my first re-batch :/


----------



## lizzysoap

Made a double batch of my normal recipe with Lemon Verbena FO from BB. Unfortunately I think I forgot to double the lye and water. So the picture is of the soap one week after being made. It is still so soft it is like pudding.


----------



## SunRiseArts

Lizzy are you sure you missed the double?  Sometimes soap takes longer to harden if left in the silicone.  Try taking it our and air it for a week if it will not lose the shape.

Lynnz, you soap is so pretty. 

I made coffee soap today.  I tried the vanilla stabilizer, which I don't know why because I added instant coffee to my batch which is brown .... and then after I was done I realized I forgot to swirl it!  Lately I am always forgetting something.  My brain is mush


----------



## lrpolillo

Lynnz said:


> I have been online and spent a ridiculous amount of money on beautiful new oils from Bramble Berry and Nuture..........It has been nearly two years since I got my soap pot out and I stamped my first batch of soap in soooooooooooo long. I used the scent Made to Measure from Bramble Berry and it soaped well, very slight acceleration but easy peasy to handle. I loved rambling through the forum today as well and now off to my bed as working night shift.



That’s so pretty



ItsForrest said:


> Didn't make any soap this weekend. Instead I made a soap cutter. Hopefully this will keep the cut sides of the bars smoother with less drag marks. I can't help but help keep them more even and straight.
> 
> I'd been looking at the Bud cutters and the copy-cats but just couldn't bring myself to spend $100 or more on something I could put together in an afternoon. So I put one together this afternoon. One of my other hobbies is guitars so I had some tuners and extra strings in a box in the garage. I had to buy a 2' x 4' piece of plywood, a hinge, and a fresh bottle of wood glue as my last bottle was rock hard. Not counting my labor and stuff I had in the garage, it cost maybe $40 to build.
> 
> I was only going to make the cutting bed 14" long but since the since the strips I was cutting were 24" long I figured I'd just leave it that long. Now I won't have issues with longer loaves if I get longer molds later. I didn't make the adjustable stop block but can certainly go back and do that later. I also may put a few coats of wipe-on urethane later but for now the wood is unfinished.
> 
> The cutting wire is the G note on an electric guitar so this is officially the G-String Cutter.
> 
> View attachment 29386
> View attachment 29387



If you don’t mind could you give me the plans you used. My husband wants to build me one but I don’t know where or how to start. You said you used guitar strings?!!


----------



## ItsForrest

> If you don’t mind could you give me the plans you used. My husband wants to build me one but I don’t know where or how to start. You said you used guitar strings?!!



I wouldn't mind taking a few pictures with some measurements but to be honest, mostly the "design" was scribbled on the plywood before I cut it so there's really no plans to share.

Yup, I used a guitar string for a cutting wire. I don't know how long it will last with fresh soap. I'm hoping that wiping it off after use will keep the soap from corroding it too badly. It will be easy to replace though. 
You can buy single guitar string from most any music store. Just get the thickest non-wound string and I would think a nickel coated string would last longer than bare steel with soap.


----------



## amd

ItsForrest said:


> Yup, I used a guitar string for a cutting wire. I don't know how long it will last with fresh soap. I'm hoping that wiping it off after use will keep the soap from corroding it too badly. It will be easy to replace though.



Some of my strings are still the original strings from 2 years ago. The ones that aren't original were ones that actually snapped because I tightened the string too much and then tried to cut something I shouldn't have (like a 2 year old soap bar that I wanted to share with a friend...) I don't wipe my strings down after using, unless I am going to cut another batch right away. I leave it to harden and then wipe before I cut a new soap. It's easier cleanup for me to wipe hard soap off rather than soft soap. Just what I do, not necessarily a "good" or "preferred" practice.


----------



## amd

Yesterday's soapy endeavors: shredded and rebatched my failed beer soap from February. This was the one that riced horribly and I gave up trying to get it to submit to my will so I shoved it in the mold. It sat in the corner for the last month, thinking about what it had done so I felt compelled to give it a second chance in rebatch. It's still a dang ugly soap.

Printed off recipes for 4 soaps - two of them were "redesigned" to include stearic acid, a solid color, and an increase in fragrance. The other two got slight color tweaks and a fragrance increase as well. Hopefully will get one batch made today, and the other three by the end of the weekend.

Put together my order lists for oils, fragrances, and lip balm/nail balm supplies. Just waiting for money to clear the bank so I can place the orders. Trying to keep my orders to just what I need and not all the stuff I want is a practice in willpower. Still trying to figure out Bitter Creek's website (I don't like it. It's not friendly.) and which fragrances are CP useable - it seems most that I want to try have the "unknown see forum" note. I just really want the vanilla stabilizer, but can't justify ordering just one thing.


----------



## shunt2011

amd said:


> Yesterday's soapy endeavors: shredded and rebatched my failed beer soap from February. This was the one that riced horribly and I gave up trying to get it to submit to my will so I shoved it in the mold. It sat in the corner for the last month, thinking about what it had done so I felt compelled to give it a second chance in rebatch. It's still a dang ugly soap.
> 
> Printed off recipes for 4 soaps - two of them were "redesigned" to include stearic acid, a solid color, and an increase in fragrance. The other two got slight color tweaks and a fragrance increase as well. Hopefully will get one batch made today, and the other three by the end of the weekend.
> 
> Put together my order lists for oils, fragrances, and lip balm/nail balm supplies. Just waiting for money to clear the bank so I can place the orders. Trying to keep my orders to just what I need and not all the stuff I want is a practice in willpower. Still trying to figure out Bitter Creek's website (I don't like it. It's not friendly.) and which fragrances are CP useable - it seems most that I want to try have the "unknown see forum" note. I just really want the vanilla stabilizer, but can't justify ordering just one thing.



I did the same thing with BCN.  I ended up ordering bath poofs and 3 bottles of VS.


----------



## cmzaha

amd said:


> Yesterday's soapy endeavors: shredded and rebatched my failed beer soap from February. This was the one that riced horribly and I gave up trying to get it to submit to my will so I shoved it in the mold. It sat in the corner for the last month, thinking about what it had done so I felt compelled to give it a second chance in rebatch. It's still a dang ugly soap.
> 
> Printed off recipes for 4 soaps - two of them were "redesigned" to include stearic acid, a solid color, and an increase in fragrance. The other two got slight color tweaks and a fragrance increase as well. Hopefully will get one batch made today, and the other three by the end of the weekend.
> 
> Put together my order lists for oils, fragrances, and lip balm/nail balm supplies. Just waiting for money to clear the bank so I can place the orders. Trying to keep my orders to just what I need and not all the stuff I want is a practice in willpower. Still trying to figure out Bitter Creek's website (I don't like it. It's not friendly.) and which fragrances are CP useable - it seems most that I want to try have the "unknown see forum" note. I just really want the vanilla stabilizer, but can't justify ordering just one thing.


I do not find Bitter Creek hard at all to navigate. Most products seem to be on the bittercreek.com site not bittercreeksouth.com


----------



## Zany_in_CO

SunRiseArts said:


> I made coffee soap today.  I tried the vanilla stabilizer, which I don't know why because I added instant coffee to my batch which is brown .... and then after I was done I realized I forgot to swirl it!  Lately I am always forgetting something.  My brain is mush


Maybe put the coffee in you instead of the soap? 


amd said:


> Trying to keep my orders to just what I need and not all the stuff I want is a practice in willpower.


Good luck with that! Sincerely!  I'm starting to think lack-of-will-power is in a soaper's DNA


----------



## lrpolillo

I have been making felted soap all day.


----------



## jewels621

lrpolillo said:


> I have been making felted soap all day.



We want pictures!


----------



## SideDoorSoaps

I am cutting labels for my show this weekend...about 100 bars need packaged :/ I’m such a last minute labeler. I
View attachment 29432
 finished packaging for my EO necklaces. I love!View attachment 29431

I have some Dino egg bath bombs I want to make but I’m procrastinating. Just like being on the forum and I probably should go to bed!


----------



## earlene

SideDoorSoaps said:


> I am cutting labels for my show this weekend...about 100 bars need packaged :/ I’m such a last minute labeler. I
> View attachment 29432
> finished packaging for my EO necklaces. I love!View attachment 29431
> 
> I have some Dino egg bath bombs I want to make but I’m procrastinating. Just like being on the forum and I probably should go to bed!


Your attachments don't allow viewing. I suspect this is a privacy setting.  Where are they stored? If you uploaded directly from your computer, There shouldn't be a privacy setting option, I don't think, but if at a photo hosting site, you may want to check your privacy settings, or verify you are using the correct link for posting here. Sometimes, I find it takes a bit of trial and error with a new-to-me site.


----------



## SideDoorSoaps

earlene said:


> Your attachments don't allow viewing. I suspect this is a privacy setting.  Where are they stored? If you uploaded directly from your computer, There shouldn't be a privacy setting option, I don't think, but if at a photo hosting site, you may want to check your privacy settings, or verify you are using the correct link for posting here. Sometimes, I find it takes a bit of trial and error with a new-to-me site.



Interesting. I uploaded from my phone on the app.


----------



## SideDoorSoaps

SideDoorSoaps said:


> I am cutting labels for my show this weekend...about 100 bars need packaged :/ I’m such a last minute labeler. I
> View attachment 29432
> finished packaging for my EO necklaces. I love!View attachment 29431
> 
> I have some Dino egg bath bombs I want to make but I’m procrastinating. Just like being on the forum and I probably should go to bed!


----------



## Serene

"Slug stage"  was over at my house so I finally got myself in the soap room to test those molds.    The soaps came out well enough except that for some reason I decided to use some micas I had not tested.   I am so mad at myself.  Pepto Bismol pink is not attractive.   *cry*   Adding more mica to try to "fix it" was not a good idea....sigh


----------



## earlene

Nice, SideDoorSoaps.  I see your photos now.


SideDoorSoaps said:


> View attachment 29433
> View attachment 29434


----------



## amd

It has been an expensive morning in my world! Placed my restock orders with Soapers Choice, WSP, Online Labels, and my first orders with Bitter Creek and Save on Citric. Filled out show applications too. Tonight I will be doing dishes, making soap, and working on my destash.

Last night I cut my rebatch loaf. Even the oldest son (Joe) said it was the ugliest soap ever. Not even a gold mica dusting can save this soap. I did some soap deliveries last night, so Joe decided to come with me. It was much needed car time with him and we stretched it out to dinner together. When we got home we did face masks together (he had a spot on his face that is particularly painful and was looking for any kind of relief, this morning he said it was much better). Good bonding time  I spent some time on the Bitter Creek site, and got it figured out, still not intuitive for me but my brain works odd and website designing is hard, but I managed to find what I needed so all is well! I ordered (6) 1 oz FO's (Almond Cherry, Sandalwood, Sandalwood BCS Original, Lemongrass, Log Cabin, and Crushed Ginger) and 2lbs vanilla stabilizer. Sigh. This might be the most excited I've been about FO's in a while...


----------



## cmzaha

I have finally been able to get something done this week. I just finished cutting 40 of my tea tree & citronella pumi foot scrubbies.  I have been able to get Black Raspberry Vanilla, Love Spell type, 2 batches of Lavender, Blackberry Musk (not sure if it will be strong enough), and White Ginger & Amber (another to light fo). It has been good to get something done even when I did not feel like it  and the plus side no gremlins! These were all vinegar dual lye gm soaps.


----------



## Dahila

packed and labelled  my Minion BB (capsule with minion inside).


----------



## Moebym

Several days back I created a batch of soap to be given away as birthday presents to my mom, and it was the first batch in which I tried the heat transfer method, used sodium lactate and added a FO. For my third batch ever it turned out alright, but I have a long way yet to go to create one that will satisfy me.

(Also, I discovered how strong FOs are. I wiped down my containers and mold thoroughly and even ran them through the dishwasher, but I can _still_ detect the faint scent of the FO I used. A little truly goes a long way.)


----------



## lrpolillo

jewels621 said:


> We want pictures!














A long days work


----------



## cmzaha

lrpolillo said:


> View attachment 29441
> View attachment 29442
> View attachment 29443
> 
> A long days work


Those are fantastic. You are about to make me take up needle felting and I do not need another hobby!!


----------



## Lynnz

lrpolillo said:


> View attachment 29441
> View attachment 29442
> View attachment 29443
> 
> A long days work


Loving these!


----------



## Lynnz

I soaped an oil from a supplier here in NZ. The oil is called Energy and smells very like the Bramble Berry one. It smells soooooo good. It did accelerate a little, I had been ambitious given I was testing it and did three colours!


----------



## lizzysoap

Lynnz said:


> I soaped an oil from a supplier here in NZ. The oil is called Energy and smells very like the Bramble Berry one. It smells soooooo good. It did accelerate a little, I had been ambitious given I was testing it and did three colours!


I soaped with Bramble berry energy FO a couple of days ago and did three colors as well I am in love with that scent and my first drop swirl (I think that is the name for how I poured). I cut them today.


----------



## Lin19687

Waiting for Son to wake up so I can make another test batch with OO in it and a higher SF on another soap


----------



## Zany_in_CO

lrpolillo said:


> A long days work


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Dahila said:


> packed and labelled  my Minion BB (capsule with minion inside).


----------



## Zany_in_CO

March 19-22
Monday: Heat Infusion: Parsley, Sage, Rosemary & Thyme in RBO & HO Sunflower to make Scarborough Fair Soap later.

Cold Infusion: Herb Infused ACV Hair Rinse. Got it made. Remembered to shake it every day -- so far! Here’s a link:
https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/herbal-infused-acv-hair-rinse.69487/

Tuesday: Heat Infusion: Calendula Oil and Comfrey Oil to use in MSM Emu Oil Cream for Mom.

Wednesday: Found the lotion I made earlier this month. Got lotsa exercise walking around, looking everywhere! This went on for a couple of days!    Need to bottle up and label for Mom & E (sister).

Thursday: Made MSM Emu Oil Cream. Need to jar up and label.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Organized 28 herbs in their packages; herb powders in jars; 4 Herbal Teas; homegrown sweetgrass for smudge sticks; bee pollen, etc. Inventoried all. Stored some in a basket and the rest in 3 (small, medium, large) hat boxes stacked on top of a bookshelf in the living room. Hubby’s comment, _“You have enough of that stuff to last the rest of your life, and then some!”_  Haha. I love making herbal stuff! I’m on a roll!


----------



## artemis

Yesterday, I was making a small batch. Right after I poured my lye water, the phone rang! Since it was one of the colleges that Omni is considering, I couldn't just ignore it! While on the phone, I gently stirred the soap with the spatula. Once off the phone, I remembered that I wanted to add buttermilk powder. Instead of mixing with a little water, I just dumped the powder in and blended it with the SB. Today I cut it only to find my creamy soap has tiny orange speckles. They remind me of the speckles I sometimes see when I've used turmeric.  My guess is that I didn't get all the powder blended in and the bits of milk overheated. Well, it'll be a nice soap for the family, anyway.


----------



## lrpolillo

Lin19687 said:


> I need to make a cutter to cut my round log in 1/2  and it is for SALT bars  You have inspired me to try and MAKE something..... along with all my other 'making' once Spring come.



Hi could you give me a list of supplies you used to make this??  Thanks so much


----------



## amd

I made my Cherry Almond soap last night. I made a design change in it to work better with the vanillan content in the FO. I used Micas & More Champagne mica. After I poured it, I had some serious doubts about the color - it was flesh colored. I popped it out of the mold this morning, and remembered why I chose that color. It settles down to a lovely tan color as the soap sets up. The slight browning from the FO should only darken it a bit, so I think I will be very happy with  it after the cure. I have just enough FO left to make a batch of salt bars. Anxiously waiting for my order from BCN so that I can try their FO.

I did not get around to going through things for the destash. I stopped to check my latest kombucha brew and there was mold growing in it! It made me quite grumpy, so I headed myself off to bed. Tonight's plans are Sea Salt & Driftwood soap and sorting through things for the destash.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Made Herbal Lip Balms -- 6 Calendula; 6 Comfrey & Lanolin. The hard part was, I'm so used to making 4 dozen at a time that it took a  while to scale down to the batch size I needed to make just a few. 50 grams was a little short. Dinky batch!


----------



## SaltedFig

Dreamed up a most ridiculous soapy experiment, can't wait to start (one more item to get ...)


----------



## SunRiseArts

Dahila said:


> packed and labelled  my Minion BB (capsule with minion inside).



OMG  I LOVE Minions.  You have no idea.  I am typing this while on a minion night gown.  No joke.



lrpolillo said:


> View attachment 29441
> View attachment 29442
> View attachment 29443
> 
> A long days work



Stunning!  Super gorgeous.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

SunRiseArts said:


> I am typing this while on a minion night gown.  No joke.


----------



## Lynnz

lizzysoap said:


> I soaped with Bramble berry energy FO a couple of days ago and did three colors as well I am in love with that scent and my first drop swirl (I think that is the name for how I poured). I cut them today.  View attachment 29446


Great drop swirl going on there <3 and your colours are beautiful


----------



## SoapingChick

cmzaha said:


> Those are fantastic. You are about to make me take up needle felting and I do not need another hobby!!


They are SO pretty!!! You are very talented Irpolillo! I with you cmzaha, I _really_ do not need a new hobby.. But I know I have some felt somewhere..  
(I'm doomed)


----------



## SoapingChick

SoapingChick said:


> They are SO pretty!!! You are very talented Irpolillo! I with you cmzaha, I _really_ do not need a new hobby.. But I know I have some felt somewhere..
> (I'm doomed)


Argh! I don't know how it works.. @lrpolillo your felted soaps looks amazing!


----------



## earlene

SoapingChick said:


> Argh! I don't know how it works.. @lrpolillo your felted soaps looks amazing!


SoapingChick, you can find tutorials on how to felt soap. It's actually pretty easy, but you don't start with felt. You make the felt with the wool fibers called 'roving' which is a raw form of wool you can purchase at many needle crafting stores. You can purchase pre-dyed roving or un-dyed roving and dye your own. It is a lot of fun. If you've never done needle felting before, you can start with a simple felting project that doesn't require a needle, and later try your hand at adding needle felted designs on the surface of your plain felted soaps.


----------



## SoapingChick

earlene said:


> SoapingChick, you can find tutorials on how to felt soap. It's actually pretty easy, but you don't start with felt. You make the felt with the wool fibers called 'roving' which is a raw form of wool you can purchase at many needle crafting stores. You can purchase pre-dyed roving or un-dyed roving and dye your own. It is a lot of fun. If you've never done needle felting before, you can start with a simple felting project that doesn't require a needle, and later try your hand at adding needle felted designs on the surface of your plain felted soaps.


Earlene you are sweet! Thank you so much for the encouragement  It is fibers I have and I did buy them to make felted soaps (thinking I'd cover up eventual ugly soaps) but now...now I want them to be PRETTY! With flowers and sunshine and funny faces  I know I'm doomed. Have to make room for a new hobby.. my appartment is sooo small, I just can't see how. Is it possible to keep the water/mess inside my kitchen sink?? I see research in my near future. Luckily I love research


----------



## Lin19687

lrpolillo said:


> Hi could you give me a list of supplies you used to make this??  Thanks so much



I have not made one.  I have a wooden mold that if I put my rounds  (cut smaller in length) I might be able to cut inside it.  Have not tried yet


----------



## Misschief

SunRiseArts said:


> OMG  I LOVE Minions.  You have no idea.  I am typing this while on a minion night gown.  No joke.



I just recently got a cell phone (2nd hand) and have set up any work related phone numbers with a minion ring tone. They're just so darned cute!


----------



## ItsForrest

lrpolillo said:


> Hi could you give me a list of supplies you used to make this??  Thanks so much





Lin19687 said:


> I have not made one.  I have a wooden mold that if I put my rounds  (cut smaller in length) I might be able to cut inside it.  Have not tried yet



I'm the one who made the cutter and posted the pic last week. I'll post a few pictures and give a bit more info in a separate thread.


----------



## shunt2011

Made 6 loaves of soap.  Two of which are special order for a baby shower.  Fingers crossed the colors come out right.


----------



## Lin19687

I am now Re-Batching a salt bar....  yeah I know it probably will not come out but I hate to toss out a 2# batch with 75% salt  grrr


----------



## Zany_in_CO

shunt2011 said:


> Made 6 loaves of soap.  Two of which are special order for a baby shower.  Fingers crossed the colors come out right.


----------



## isha

Made olive almond baby soap with fresh goats milk. Another oat meal with unrefined organic honey from my bee farm[emoji4] tried a mica pencil line with gold dusted oats. Hope they turn out as i imagine them to be..
Master batched lye..


----------



## Dahila

spend day at Market selling the products, It was a good day


----------



## earlene

You could, but I think it would be very hard on your back to stand over a sink for too long.  Do you have a stool you could sit on while at the sink?

When I first learned, my SIL & I felted our soaps outside at a picnic table.

Last weekend and yesterday my granddaughter and I used trays lined with plastic to work on our soapcarvings as a way to prevent the potential mess. That worked very well, but we weren't using water.

I have felted at my dining room table using a tray for containing any water as I worked. When I needed a bit more water, I just walked to the kitchen sink for running water. But for the most part, sitting down with a small squirt bottle and a plastic tray worked perfectly well at the table. Clean up is fairly easy this way.



SoapingChick said:


> Earlene you are sweet! Thank you so much for the encouragement  It is fibers I have and I did buy them to make felted soaps (thinking I'd cover up eventual ugly soaps) but now...now I want them to be PRETTY! With flowers and sunshine and funny faces  I know I'm doomed. Have to make room for a new hobby.. my appartment is sooo small, I just can't see how. Is it possible to keep the water/mess inside my kitchen sink?? I see research in my near future. Luckily I love research


----------



## DianaMoon

Gave three bars to an old friend who I met on our annual walk over the Brooklyn Bridge to Ikea. She was astonished that anyone could make soap! And she's incredibly bright. This hobby is a bit... recondite.

One of the bars developed soda ash, I think. It's a whitish film, but only on one side of the bar.


----------



## Lin19687

Zany, that is so cute !


----------



## lrpolillo

Made cold process soap cupcakes and shredded them to make soap gumballs for a gum ball soap!!!


----------



## Steve Goulding

Made my first ever batch of CP soap, can't wait till it's cured and ready to use,


----------



## ItsForrest

Made a batch of soap with 5% beeswax today. 
I picked up a couple bags of yellow beeswax pastilles at Hobby Lobby a few weeks ago just on a whim because they were on sale. Today I decided I would see how they worked in a batch of cp.   
I made a Beeswax, Bentonite & Bay rum bar. 900g of oils: Olive oil and coconut oil at 35% each, shea butter and rice bran oil at 10% each and castor and beeswax at 5% each. Added a couple teaspoons of clay, 27g of bay rum and some oatmeal chopped up in the coffee mill. Should be a nice masculine face bar.
Even at 5% the beeswax made the whole batch a bit stiff even when mixing at 120 deg. I had to bring the oils up to about 150 deg before the beeswax would melt. When mixing, the oil would harden a bit when it splashed on the side of the mixing bowl and melt when I scraped it back into the mix. 

I'm guessing beeswax may be a bit easier to work with in a hp soap. We shall see how it looks when I cut it but I think it will come out fine. I did the usual couple hours in the oven with just the oven light on to make it gel. It did look like it gelled all the way through.

I also made a batch of lavender fo soap with rose clay. That one went totally as normal, no surprises.


----------



## Primrose

I butchered my two pigs hoping I'd have some home grown lard to render for soap making. Alas, my pigs were a bit too lean. Plenty of meat, not really any extra fat for soap


----------



## Moebym

Just finished a batch of shaving soap. It was my first time making HP soap, and I must say that it was a fun process watching it go through multiple stages. (Waiting on the stearic acid to fully melt tested my patience, though.) I glopped it into molds when it was at the Vaseline-ish stage, which is the correct way as far as I know. Here's hoping it turns out well and lathers nicely. (It'd better, since this is part of my gift to my dad for his birthday.)


----------



## amd

Soapmaking binge this weekend (about time!): cut cherry almond, Sea Salt & Driftwood, EucaMint, and coffee (just cut this am but didnt have my phone with)








.


----------



## Serene

they are gorgeous.  The top one is my favorite.


----------



## amd

Serene said:


> they are gorgeous.  The top one is my favorite.


Thank you! That is Eucalyptus and Spearmint essential oils. It is one of my best sellers. I have been out since November. As soon as I posted that I made more, my phone blew up with people wanting to reserve bars. I have 3 not spoken for out of 18, so I will be making more next weekend. Thank goodness my Soapers Choice order comes in tomorrow! I am out of castor oil.

I am also hoping that my lip balm tubes will come in this week. I have a huge order to fill, so I wrangled my daughter to help me label and shrink wrap them. She's getting 5cents per tube, lol. It would be good to do them next weekend when I have a 4 day weekend.


----------



## scard

WoW! So pretty. I love the soft color and beautiful gold swirls on the Eucalyptus and Spearmint. Sea Salt and Driftwood sounds like a great scent.


----------



## Jeanea

Ok my soapy things for today. I posted a new video, if interested youtube.com/earthlykisses. I listed a flash sale  on my website. I'm currently soaking my dirty soap dishes. Later today I'll be playing with my new tiny slab mold and making some message oils to list on my site. And I still have to find some shows to sign up for. Wheew. I'm tired.


----------



## cmzaha

I have been packaging and labeling soaps since last night. Finally going to get 3 batches of Hump Day soap to market, which I have not had out since last year. These have hump fat and Camel's milk


----------



## Jeanea

It's Hump Day... I love it.


----------



## lrpolillo

Here is a cold process soap i made yesterday and cut today. Scented with Bubble Gum


----------



## scard

Sweet!


----------



## Dahila

1000 g of anti age facial lotion, two face wash (surfacants of course)ligh lime color
I had powdered my Citric acid, about 4 kg


----------



## DeeAnna

I made 6 dozen crispy snickerdoodle cookies ... with some of the (perfectly edible and fresh) lard that I also happen to use for soaping.

Does this count as a soapy thing?


----------



## Misschief

DeeAnna said:


> I made 6 dozen crispy snickerdoodle cookies ... with some of the (perfectly edible and fresh) lard that I also happen to use for soaping.
> 
> Does this count as a soapy thing?



Let's see... cookies made with lard, lard made with soap, ergo cookies = soapmaking. Works for me!


----------



## dibbles

DeeAnna said:


> I made 6 dozen crispy snickerdoodle cookies ... with some of the (perfectly edible and fresh) lard that I also happen to use for soaping.
> 
> Does this count as a soapy thing?



Cookies count for everything.


----------



## lenarenee

Steve Goulding said:


> Made my first ever batch of CP soap, can't wait till it's cured and ready to use,



Welcome new soaper!  Congratulations on your first batch!!


----------



## cmzaha

DeeAnna said:


> I made 6 dozen crispy snickerdoodle cookies ... with some of the (perfectly edible and fresh) lard that I also happen to use for soaping.
> 
> Does this count as a soapy thing?


Does in my book! After all you used a soaping oil  I love snickerdoodle cookies...yummy


----------



## Dahila

Lard is fantastic in baking


----------



## Jeanea

Just made a slab of lavendar soap. Can't wait to cut it.


----------



## KattChaos

I made Soap Today. 
* Baby Powder Scented
* Finely Grounded Oatmeal
* Walnut Shell Powder
* Blue Oxide
* Shea Butter Base with a White Swirl of Regular White Base

This is only the 3rd soap I've ever done. Lol


----------



## Lin19687

2 batches last night of HP, one 100% CO and another for a regular recipe.
Was nice to do after a not so good start


----------



## amd

All of my orders have come in except for WSP, which should be here Thursday, so last night I unpacked and logged everything in. Spent far too much time smelling my new FO's from BCN. Thoughts so far....

*Almond Cherry:* heavier on the almond than WSP that I currently use, but I think a more balanced and rounded fragrance
*Sandalwood:* this is the one that a local wax melter uses and it is lovely, but a bit perfumey OOB
*Sandalwood BCS Original: *this.one. this one smells like true sandalwood. so.good. I hope it soaps well.
*Lemongrass:* really dark color. smells like the essential oil
*Log Cabin:* omg. ew. Unless you like burning pine trees. Maybe it will be better in soap.
*Crushed Ginger:* Love this one. I think I'm going to make a kombucha soap with it for my boochy friend at work.

Last night I also melted down all of my cocoa butter so I could get it split out into smaller packages. Also pre-measured coconut oil and shea butter into bags for masterbatching later. Usually I dread measuring and weighing for masterbatching, but the last few times I have discovered that if I spend an hour one night bagging up as much coconut oil, shea butter, whatever, and then the next night all i have to do is verify my weights and dump it all in the pot... I don't procrastinate doing it. 

Tonight I have to teach Confirmation kids, so it will be after 9 before I get home. I'm hoping I get the masterbatching done, and then Thursday I can do the snake shed soap (yep, gonna do it) and the sandalwood test batches (I have two other sandalwood FO's from other companies that I haven't tried yet, so I'll do those too). I have Friday and Monday off work, but I'm having my mom and for sure one of my sisters over for Easter... so I should probably clean my house on Friday. I do need to make bubble scoops again too. It feels really good to be excited about making soap again.


----------



## scard

I used Bittercreek years ago when I made candles, I loved their FO's, and I think they were fairly reasonable. (if I remember correctly) Please let me know how they turn out in your soaps.


----------



## SunRiseArts

Making endless weekend soap, and I was going to post my coffee soap, but it just looks meh.


----------



## SunRiseArts

Just finished.  Well my FO accelerated like crazy, but I think I manage.  We shall see.

I also made yesterday some Easter soap to decorate the guest bathroom.

And ... in 15 minutes will be my birthday .... not that I want to celebrate them any longer.....


----------



## scard

I can relate, have a happy! Easter soaps are so cute.


----------



## Misschief

SunRiseArts said:


> Just finished.  Well my FO accelerated like crazy, but I think I manage.  We shall see.
> 
> I also made yesterday some Easter soap to decorate the guest bathroom.
> 
> And ... in 15 minutes will be my birthday .... not that I want to celebrate them any longer.....


----------



## shunt2011

SunRiseArts said:


> Just finished.  Well my FO accelerated like crazy, but I think I manage.  We shall see.
> 
> I also made yesterday some Easter soap to decorate the guest bathroom.
> 
> And ... in 15 minutes will be my birthday .... not that I want to celebrate them any longer.....



Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## NsMar42111

Happy birthday! 
My boxes came in, so I'll be printing new labels and labeling boxes ....next week I'll be swapping out the old for the new. Not looking forward to unwrapping that many soaps but oh well LOL


----------



## Lin19687

NsMar42111 said:


> My boxes came in, so I'll be printing new labels and labeling boxes ....next week I'll be swapping out the old for the new. Not looking forward to unwrapping that many soaps but oh well LOL




Have a Sale with the old wrappers ?

OR, just slip the old into the new box.... depending on how they were wrapped


----------



## Lin19687

I am in the middle of making a 5# CP batch to split between 2 scents.

Just sitting here waiting for the **** oils and lye to cool off.  Lye is outside (where I always mix it) and oils here next to me..... oh the pain of waiting...


----------



## NsMar42111

Lin19687, unfortunatly they are shrink wrapped. Fortunatly, the perforations make it not so bad LOL.
waiting is no fun...............


----------



## Lin19687

Note to self, Soap cooler, only LIGHT trace and just Assume the FO is going to Accelerate !  Old FO's I couldn't find any info on them.

Very thick trace, like HP, but got them into the molds   Hope they come out well enough (round molds)

NsMar, good thing for Perforations !!


----------



## Lin19687

Thinking of getting Micas from Micas & More on their Pre-buy.  Anyone else getting any ?

I will cut a log mold this morning.  A bit of Volcano but I am ok with that


----------



## shunt2011

Making laundry stain sticks. That will be all the soaping happening this weekend.


----------



## lrpolillo

The arrival of this beautiful flower arrangment has me want to work on my piping flowers!!


----------



## earlene

Lin19687 said:


> Thinking of getting Micas from Micas & More on their Pre-buy.  Anyone else getting any ?
> 
> I will cut a log mold this morning.  A bit of Volcano but I am ok with that


I have so many micas from Steph's M&M, it might be a while before I re-order.  And then there are the ones from Nuture Soap.  So I am pretty well set on micas for quite a long time, unless I run out of my favorites.  

For Micas & More, these are my favorites: bodacious blue, silver graphite and cosmic purple.  Some of her neons are great for brightly colored soaps, but I've only used them a couple of times.  They might be too bright when used in large amounts, even!


----------



## Lin19687

Thanks !!
I'm trimming some testers that got big air holes



edit 30 minutes later... trimmed everything else that I could.  Just got carried away !


----------



## lmosca

Well, not today but yesterday night...

We did some confetti soap from old shavings, white soap base with TD and Kaolin clay, and Champagne FO from BB. Now I smell fizzy bubbles everywhere in the house!
Also, we were busy unpacking three different shipments, that came (quite surprisingly) the same day:

We got Bud's log splitter, which we are very excited to use to cut our soap blocks from the slab mold (before we were using a knife, eeech...)

Then a few goodies from WSP, including the lip-balm filling tray, and a small-ball embed mold.

Then a shipment from saveoncitric, that's the first time we buy from them and I am very happy. We got IPM, Cyclomethicone, potassium sorbate, sodium benzoate, BHT, and tetrasodium EDTA. Plus, Olive Squalane, which I am super-excited-about to make face oils and serums!


----------



## Lin19687

Just put to bed a CP 100% CO with Grandma's Kitchen FO .
YUMMMM the room smells so yummy


----------



## SunRiseArts

Tank you all!  I had a great day.  My husband and sons took to a really nice restaurant, and my hubby got me a cheesecake birthday cake,  Not sure it counts as a birthday cake?  But it was delicious!

Here is my endless soap, it turned out better than I expected, but I forgot to add red to that neon red to tame it, so it looks pinkish.


----------



## earlene

Other than using soap that I brought along on this trip, and carefully protecting my Yellow Submarine Soap during my drive North, I have not done anything soapy since I left Texas on Sunday.

But my DIL has given me 3 video editing lessons before I left Texas, the last one on Sunday morning. We've been working on a video of the making of the Yellow Submarine Soap. Video editing was what my DIL trained for in college and what she did for a living for several years. She worked at Univision for a while, as well as working on a televised show for a doctor who has a weekly television program, but with their recent move, and some issues with my granddaughter, she made a decision to put her focus on her daughter and limit working at jobs that will not I here are with the time she needs to devote to her daughter for the foreseeable future. This is a good thing for granddaughter, but DIL really misses her work. So working on this video together really seemed to make her feel good as well as helping me begin to learn a new skill.


----------



## amd

Yesterday I made 3 out of 4 Sandalwood FO test batches. (I only did 3 because I only have 3 small molds, lol) Not sure what is wrong with the Crafters Choice Sandalwood - I made all three batches at once, only separating the batter to add color and the fragrance. Each batch is a different color so I can keep track of it after the cure. The CC batch did not setup, it is still mushy, albeit firm enough to get out of the mold it is much too soft to cut. I turned the dehumidifier on high and left it sitting out with a fan on it hoping the airflow would help it dry out. It's just so confusing! It gelled and everything, just like the other two - which cut brilliantly - just so... mushy. Sigh. @cmzaha I will send you my notes regarding the Sandalwood FO's in a few days 

Yesterday I had to place a second order with WSP - I brilliantly screwed up my last order and only got lip balm tubes without caps! I knew that was an option but thought I had been careful about the order, but apparently not. All order confirmations and pricing clearly reflect that I only ordered tubes. My daughter was very disappointed, she was so looking forward to making lip balms over our long weekend.

I'll be doing the other sandalwood today, now that the mold is free, and two small batches of men's fragrances to use up some FO. I also hope to do a batch of vanilla mint, and what I call "Lime in the Coconut" today as well. The fragrance of the latter is a combination of Crafter's Choice Margarita Lime and Island Nectar FO's. 



Lin19687 said:


> Thinking of getting Micas from Micas & More on their Pre-buy.  Anyone else getting any ?



I am putting in an order today. I am completely out of Peacock Blue, which is my favorite blue. I've been tweaking my order for 2 days, torn between restocking colors that I use often and getting something new. My current cart is probably the best balance of both without breaking the bank.


----------



## Lin19687

I tried not to go too far and only spent $60 today. But I am sure that I will be ordering next month too 
Now to buy PS80


----------



## SaltedFig

Uploaded the challenge thread for April. Increased my huge respect for the challenge team who have done this for so long!

Pst... Earlene, you can soap while you're travelling with this one - there's no mess (you could even pre-package soap bags to cook along the way ...)..

See? I stayed up waaaaaaay too late last night finishing this off


----------



## DianaMoon

amd said:


> Soapmaking binge this weekend (about time!): cut cherry almond, Sea Salt & Driftwood, EucaMint, and coffee (just cut this am but didnt have my phone with)View attachment 29519
> View attachment 29520
> View attachment 29521
> .View attachment 29518



The top one is my favorite too. How did you get that beautiful pale blue/gray color?


----------



## amd

DianaMoon said:


> The top one is my favorite too. How did you get that beautiful pale blue/gray color?



It's actually green - at least if it is the top picture you are referring too. I used the barest amount of green oxide and about 4x as much of TD - roughly. So in 4lbs of oil, I used 1/4 tsp oxide mixed in water and maybe 1 tsp TD. It's a rough guess for me on the TD because I pre-mix mine in water and keep it in an artists bottle so I always have it on hand. I have 2 marbles in the bottle so when the TD settles out it's quick to mix back up just by shaking the bottle. 

If you actually mean the blue and white swirled soap in the second picture, that is peacock blue from Micas & More. I tend to use the minimum amount of color that I can, so the blue is at about 1/2 tsp PPO. If I use 1 tsp PPO it's a really vibrant blue. It's my favorite blue.


----------



## Dahila

Epsom salts bath bombs scented with Citrus mist blue, embeds purple and yellow


----------



## DianaMoon

amd said:


> It's actually green - at least if it is the top picture you are referring too. I used the barest amount of green oxide and about 4x as much of TD - roughly. So in 4lbs of oil, I used 1/4 tsp oxide mixed in water and maybe 1 tsp TD. It's a rough guess for me on the TD because I pre-mix mine in water and keep it in an artists bottle so I always have it on hand. I have 2 marbles in the bottle so when the TD settles out it's quick to mix back up just by shaking the bottle.
> 
> If you actually mean the blue and white swirled soap in the second picture, that is peacock blue from Micas & More. I tend to use the minimum amount of color that I can, so the blue is at about 1/2 tsp PPO. If I use 1 tsp PPO it's a really vibrant blue. It's my favorite blue.



This one. Looks gray/blue to me.

TD = titanium dioxide? (I'm still a noob.)


----------



## Lin19687

I tried a new way of doing HP....  And I will never do it that way again.  I had to keep testing for Zap and watch the time.  I now know that I have never felt Zap before and I don't want to either !


----------



## SaltedFig

Zap testing HP - that sounds painful (and hot?)! What process were you using that suggested that?


----------



## amd

DianaMoon said:


> This one. Looks gray/blue to me.
> 
> TD = titanium dioxide? (I'm still a noob.)



It could be my camera quality. It isn't the best. (or the photographer, she isn't the best either. She being me.) Sorry I couldn't help you out with the color.

Yes, TD = Titanium Dioxide. Have you seen the sticky with abbreviations? When I first started coming to the forum it was always the first place I went to. It's hard to remember them, but I discovered that if I refreshed myself on all the possibilities before reading threads, it helped me alot.  You'll catch on quick enough!


----------



## artemis

amd said:


> It could be my camera quality. It isn't the best. (or the photographer, she isn't the best either. She being me.) Sorry I couldn't help you out with the color.



I dunno... It looks green to me.  May be an issue with how the monitor shows the colors.


----------



## Lin19687

SaltedFig said:


> Zap testing HP - that sounds painful (and hot?)! What process were you using that suggested that?



I was slowly cooking HP crock pot, watching the process, thought it was cooking fast then I thought.  I don't usually get a zap, I usually just basically lick soap  haha.  I thought I was cooking too far before when I was watching someone doing HP.  I think they were pouring before it was done and that was why they were getting a 'fluid' HP product.
I will embrace the glob thank you very much


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Dahila said:


> Epsom salts bath bombs scented with Citrus mist blue, embeds purple and yellow


----------



## Dahila

they round and dark blue almost navy blue,  the action is in the water when all three colors start to fizz  i do better ,  I will upload the pic in a moment.  They are also bath bombs


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Ooooohhh, those are lovely to look at, D! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lin19687

CP Salt bar with a in the pot swirl and poured into the Tube mold.
Can't wait to see how it turns out.
Now to figure out how long till I get to cut it !!!  That is the hardest part in a PVC tube   AND it being a salt bar you just never know

Darn good thing I pulled it out./  Hot as hell but just a tad late on cutting.  Some crumbling but I Like the Swirl !
I just noticed...please excuse the water stain on the wall behind, we had Ice dams


----------



## artemis

Just a quick batch. I added a little avocado purée this time.


----------



## earlene

Lovely soaps, *Lin19687* and *artemis*.


----------



## Lin19687

*artemis* such a pretty swirl !!

I am hoping to continue my swirly salt bars.... after some more coffee


----------



## msunnerstood

Super excited. Made a batch with some soy wax and added just a little sugar and salt water at trace abd my soap practically jumped out of the mold this morning. Easiest unmolding yet.


----------



## Lin19687

Wow I didn't know that helps !


----------



## msunnerstood

Lin19687 said:


> Wow I didn't know that helps !


I think it was the salt. I just started using soy wax at about 19% and i love how the soap feels but last night is the first time I added a teaspoon of salt in water after reading it helps harden the bar.  i tested the soap with some of the scraps and it didnt seem to affect the lather either.


----------



## msunnerstood

Lin19687 said:


> CP Salt bar with a in the pot swirl and poured into the Tube mold.
> Can't wait to see how it turns out.
> Now to figure out how long till I get to cut it !!!  That is the hardest part in a PVC tube   AND it being a salt bar you just never know
> 
> Darn good thing I pulled it out./  Hot as hell but just a tad late on cutting.  Some crumbling but I Like the Swirl !
> I just noticed...please excuse the water stain on the wall behind, we had Ice dams
> 
> View attachment 29703


 I was I was too busy looking at the beautiful soap to notice any water stains. Love these


----------



## earlene

I used my soy wax soap this morning.  Here's what it looks like when I made it last December:







I will take some comparison hand washing photos or make an all-inclusive video, probably next week, because there are several soaps I made that I wanted to compare.  (Mentioned in this thread.)

So this soap is 30% Soy Wax (415) and it has a fabulously creamy lather, and bubbles up well enough to suit me.  That's why I want to do a comparison video; my description is subjective.  I am not positive about the actual formula at the moment, but I'll have to look it up before I do the video because the other ingredients matter, too, of course.


----------



## lrpolillo

artemis said:


> Just a quick batch. I added a little avocado purée this time.View attachment 29705



Thats beautiful


----------



## lrpolillo

So i have a show in two weeks my soaps are all curing and i am working on bath truffles lotions and more. I hope its a good show!!


----------



## DeeAnna

Made a test batch of 85% neem oil and 15% coconut oil yesterday and cut it this morning. Yes, it smells, but it's not nearly as super awful disgusting stinky as I expected it would be. 

Pic in this thread, if you're curious: https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/neem-oil.69716/


----------



## penelopejane

DeeAnna said:


> Made a test batch of 85% neem oil and 15% coconut oil yesterday and cut it this morning. Yes, it smells, but it's not nearly as super awful disgusting stinky as I expected it would be.
> 
> Pic in this thread, if you're curious: https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/neem-oil.69716/



In post 37


----------



## Lin19687

Got some bins for my soaping rack,


----------



## SoapAddict415

I got the chance to go to hobby lobby today. A coworker was going & invited me. It was my first time there. I didn't buy anything but I made a mental list of all the EOs & other goodies I'd like to buy.


----------



## Lin19687

Dear lord don't buy those tiny bottles of EO for that price !  WOW, there are better places to buy.

I am slightly biased as I will not buy anything from them due to their 'religious' outlook


----------



## earlene

*SoapAddict415*, if you have a chance to go to The Vitamin Shoppe, they have a nice 'smelling station' set up for their EO's.  They even put out a bottle of coffee beans to 'cleanse the palate' (so to speak) between sniffs.  Even if you don't want to spend the money, you can get a very good idea of what each one smells like OOB, at least.

Today I got out my soapmaking notebooks.  No, I have not finished unpacking from my recent trip.  That's one of my goals for today, because I don't want to keep putting it off.  I have been working on my computer, which is so much more time consuming than I'd like.


----------



## Lin19687

I bought a couple things to do swirls in my PVC tube.  Hoping it works as it is with a Salt bar.
Got water in freezer and everything is all set up to do 2, 2# batches.  1) Green swirl Apples & Oak.  2) Reddish swirl Autumn leaves.
These are my 2 favorites from years ago.  Bubbles & Lights FO's, yes I know they are not in business anymore.


----------



## ItsForrest

Lot of soap this weekend, well lots of soap for me at least. Poured these Friday. On the left is scented with dragon fruit and pear from WSP, colored with micas from Nurture. On the right is WSP ginger lime with a mica/blush clay layered swirl. Liked these so much I did a second loaf of each today. Only change from this was playing a bit with darker clay to try and contrast better with the green in the ginger/lime. I also made a goat milk soap, oatmeal and honey loaf and another attempt and perfecting a coffee soap. All of those are still in the molds. We shall see in the next day or two how they turn out.


----------



## Lin19687

Ohh I like those !
This is my end result
https://www.soapmakingforum.com/thr...-the-mold-swirl-test-results-not-great.69781/


----------



## SaltedFig

Steamed some (airtight) bags of scraps to make new soaps (using rebatching to practice pouring) ... and found a combination that turned a pretty sage green.
I'm enjoying this (bag scraps, toss in steamer, pour), it's very hands-OFF (and mess-free)


----------



## amd

Made 2 batches of soap this weekend: Very Sexy for Men VS dupe, and Vanilla Mint. This is the second time I've made both. The first time for the VS dupe, I only used .5oz FO PPO and there wasn't really any scent at all in the cured soap. I increased it to 1oz PPO, and still can't smell it. Hoping it will morph back in during the cure process because that was a spendy FO, and if I have to use more to get a decent scent... well, I won't be using it! My cure rack is now full, which hasn't happened since... September?? So I am done soapmaking for 2 weeks until soaps start coming off the cure. Guess it will be time to make bubble scoops! My lip balm caps will be here tomorrow, so I'll have time to do those too.

Chris' salt bars came off the cure rack (he is more than happy with a 60 day cure, so I humor him), so I made individual labels for them with cute little sayings on each label. Something different for each one, so he gets a little "love note" with each new bar. He says its incentive for him to use them up faster, lol. I used a different sized label than my usual bars and they printed really nice, no weird margin issues like my usual labels, so I may switch that too when I run out of labels.


----------



## ItsForrest

Cut four more loaves of soap from the weekend.

First we have the coffee and milk. 
The coffee soap is my 3rd batch of coffee soap and the 3rd coffee fo. This time I used Coffee Beans fo from WSP. Liking it so far but of course time will tell.
The milk soap is goat milk, oats and honey, straight water substituted with goat milk. Added honey and oats. I'm sure the milk fat means extra superfat. Should be pretty mellow soap.





This is batch two of the same recipe posted before: Ginger/lime and dragonfruit/pear.


----------



## msunnerstood

I made my first batch of Coffee soap tonight. it was much darker when it was cooking so I was worried but seems to be lightening up as it cools. Also made a batch of dragons blood which  I knew there was vanillan in it so I went lighter with the red assuming it would darken.. it didnt and now I have pepto pink lol


----------



## artemis

msunnerstood said:


> Also made a batch of dragons blood which  I knew there was vanillan in it so I went lighter with the red assuming it would darken.. it didnt and now I have pepto pink lol



It may darken up yet. I had one FO go from pale yellow to tan over a few days after cutting the soap.


----------



## Saponificarian

I am slightly biased as I will not buy anything from them due to their 'religious' outlook[/QUOTE]

Just curious, is anything wrong with having a 'religious' outlook?


----------



## msunnerstood

artemis said:


> It may darken up yet. I had one FO go from pale yellow to tan over a few days after cutting the soap.


I hope so. The dragons blood i did the day before but im hoping if i leave it out and airing for a few weeks it will at least darken a shade or two


----------



## Lin19687

I have not decided which scent to soap today, but DD says Fruity.  I did an Apples & Oak and Autumn Harvest the other day,

"
I am slightly biased as I will not buy anything from them due to their 'religious' outlook[/QUOTE]

Just curious, is anything wrong with having a 'religious' outlook?"

When you don't allow a WOMAN access to medical supplies in your health insurance, Yes, Yes I do.

And it isn't just religion, If you won't hire someone based on the color of their skin or what country they come from, No I won't buy your products either.

EDIT, I just realized that you are not from USA according to your Avatar, so you may not know why or what I am talking about


----------



## Saponificarian

Lin19687 said:


> "
> I am slightly biased as I will not buy anything from them due to their 'religious' outlook



Just curious, is anything wrong with having a 'religious' outlook?"

When you don't allow a WOMAN access to medical supplies in your health insurance, Yes, Yes I do.

And it isn't just religion, If you won't hire someone based on the color of their skin or what country they come from, No I won't buy your products either.

EDIT, I just realized that you are not from USA according to your Avatar, so you may not know why or what I am talking about  [/QUOTE]

 No I am not from the US, I am from Nigeria and like I said I am just curious. But I think I get you now. 

 It breaks my heart when institutions that are known to believe in God and are meant to show love and inclusion to all regardless of color, race or gender do the opposite..... Because God is love and He doesn't discriminate based on any of that..... He searches the heart...


----------



## Lin19687

EXACTLY !!!

 I am thinking of doing a Strawberry FO today.  I found a 2oz sample in my bag of tricks


----------



## earlene

While looking at my backed up photos in Google Plus, I realized it must be about or almost 3 years now since I started making soap.   My first bar soap attempt was really a rebatch effort with store bought soap that I added some embellishments to as a gift for my husband.  The next batch, if I remember correctly, was from scratch after I found a source for sodium hydroxide.  And the adventure continues.

Historically speaking, the Google Plus photo backup doesn't have any of the soaps I made in 2015, because it never occurred to me to photograph soaps until January 2016 after attending my first soap making workshop.

Well, it's been 6 hours since I started this post!  I got sidetracked by the photos, etc.

Here's one from of my first ever soaping photos:


----------



## lrpolillo

So a soapy mistake i made yesterday...i started measuring out all my oils and i was adding and adding and the next thing i am thinking is “boy this seems like alot of oil for 30 cupcake soaps!”  Then i realized i was measuring in ounces instead of grams!!!  So. I made alot of soap yesterday. And i am making more soap today!!!  So i will have plenty for the spring fairs and festivals i am going to!!!!


----------



## lrpolillo

Saponificarian said:


> I am slightly biased as I will not buy anything from them due to their 'religious' outlook



Just curious, is anything wrong with having a 'religious' outlook?[/QUOTE]

Who wont you buy from??


----------



## cmzaha

msunnerstood said:


> I made my first batch of Coffee soap tonight. it was much darker when it was cooking so I was worried but seems to be lightening up as it cools. Also made a batch of dragons blood which  I knew there was vanillan in it so I went lighter with the red assuming it would darken.. it didnt and now I have pepto pink lol


Give it time it should darken. Most DB fo's go very dark brown. My DB does not darken as much as some but will still takes a few weeks to totally darken. It is really easier to separate off the batter and use the main batter for your dark, then make color swirls. I can't really tell if the swirl is brown or black but if brown you may not see the swirl, if black it will show. May I ask who's DB you have tried?


----------



## msunnerstood

cmzaha said:


> Give it time it should darken. Most DB fo's go very dark brown. My DB does not darken as much as some but will still takes a few weeks to totally darken. It is really easier to separate off the batter and use the main batter for your dark, then make color swirls. I can't really tell if the swirl is brown or black but if brown you may not see the swirl, if black it will show. May I ask who's DB you have tried?


 the the dragon's blood soap is the red and black and the fragrance oil I got from fragrance buddy. It lists 1.3% vanillin


----------



## cmzaha

msunnerstood said:


> the the dragon's blood soap is the red and black and the fragrance oil I got from fragrance buddy. It lists 1.3% vanillin


I knew that was the DB. I have not tried FB's DB, but that is a low vanilla content for DB so it may not go to dark. The lowest, with many having 11% vanilla, is 4%. Other than mine a really good DB is from Pure Fragrance Oils


----------



## Lin19687

lrpolillo said:


> Just curious, is anything wrong with having a 'religious' outlook?



Who wont you buy from??[/QUOTE]

Saponificarian did not say this, I did.  Please take it to a Private message if you want to talk about it with me.
------------------------------------------------
Today I tried a new swirl technique yesterday  that just was no way going to come out. 1st I almost forgot the FO, then the Salt,  then it moved too fast (my fault) and I ended up just making a mess.

Today I traced too thin for the Salt I think.  Will find out how it went after I unmold. But it is taking so long to get stiff enough to take out of the mold due to the thin trace I think and I soaped a bit too cool.
Gremlins i tell you GREMLINS !! 

On the bright side my room smells yummy !


----------



## earlene

lrpolillo said:


> So a soapy mistake i made yesterday...i started measuring out all my oils and i was adding and adding and the next thing i am thinking is “boy this seems like alot of oil for 30 cupcake soaps!”  Then i realized i was measuring in ounces instead of grams!!!  So. I made alot of soap yesterday. And i am making more soap today!!!  So i will have plenty for the spring fairs and festivals i am going to!!!!



Yes,  LOTS of soap!  But how nice you will be prepared for the fairs and festivals!



msunnerstood said:


> I made my first batch of Coffee soap tonight. it was much darker when it was cooking so I was worried but seems to be lightening up as it cools. Also made a batch of dragons blood which  I knew there was vanillan in it so I went lighter with the red assuming it would darken.. it didnt and now I have pepto pink lol



Oh, I am pretty sure they will darken!  I made Easter eggs soaps last year with pretty pastel colors, but the DB FO (which I should NOT have used) turned them completely brown.  They started turning within a short time, but by 6 months they were probably all brown, now they smell great, but look awful.  Brown Easter Egg soaps just don't look like Easter to me.  

So as far as soapy stuff today:  Nothing yet, as I am still working on computer renovations. (Newly  installed HD due to previous HD failure.)  So many things to do, and I am so easily sidetracked away from one project to start on another.  Photo downloads, makes me want to work on making videos (and I did do one yesterday morning), but also makes me want to organize folders, and the list goes on.  Software re-installations/downloads makes me want to look for other software, upgrades or latest versions, or even more powerful programs, which leads to time spent on research and searching, etc.  Opening FaceBook yesterday lead to 4 or more hours of listening to the Mark Zuckerberg hearings in Joint Session while multi-tasking on the other stuff. And it looks like that's my today as well.  

One of these days I am going to have to find out if any of my previously saved Soap Formulas got saved to the cloud.  All I've been looking for is photos.  It would be nice to find some documents, too, but I don't want to get further side-tracked just yet.  Today one soapy goal is to get my Soap photos back on my HD in appropriately named folders.  This always takes far longer than I anticipate.  I need to follow my To Do List so I can stay on track!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

earlene said:


> I need to follow my To Do List so I can stay on track!


Good luck with that!


----------



## elurah

I made a new soap that is scented with a combination of Petitgrain EO,  Bitter Orange EO, Chamomile EO, and White Grapefruit EO. I also added mesquite honey. I left it the color of the oils but the bottom fourth of the bar has calendula petals mixed in. Will post once it is out of the fridge


----------



## Lin19687

Working on ordering from Vista Print, Biz cards and Label stickers.  Just so much easier.  I will hand write the scent on a small sticker to add to each soap.


----------



## Deadgroovy

@Lin19687  ...... thats just what I've done today!!


----------



## lenarenee

I watched soap harden.......very.....very ......slowly.   Brv and rosemary mint essential (need I say more?)


----------



## msunnerstood

I am out of oils completely and there's a blizzard outside, so I ordered an impulse sealer, lard, castor and coconut oil. It's going to be a long couple of days waiting.


----------



## Lin19687

I made a CP batch with Lilac FO, and a swirl.. maybe.  Fast FO but for my regular CP I use the loaf mold (rectangular) so it may have worked out.  Will find out tomorrow when I unmold it.  It's all wrapped up for the night.

@Deadgroovy that's funny.  But I realized I should have left the 'oz' section blank and hand write it in.  too late now and all my Salt bars are over 7 oz but some are 8-9 !  Oh well .  I did check the Biz cards 100 times to make sure I didn't spell SOUP or SAOP


----------



## earlene

You energetic soapmakers!  

Me, I just read here on the forum, entered one of my soap formulas of old into my computer, and worked on downloading photos from my cloud to my hard drive, as well as reviewing what photos I have saved on an external HD so I don't waste time backing up photos I already have access to (other than the ones in the cloud.)  I also called the plumber to schedule them to come out and repair the pipe that's leaking water into our basement (tomorrow morning) and kept my doctor appointment.  Looked at oils in the grocery store because I always have to see if they've added some oil I might want for soapmaking.


----------



## Lin19687

I caught my CP soap last night trying to Sneak out so I grounded her but let her look out the window (full Gel so I unwrapped it) 
Got her all cut this morning...... really need to have coffee before I do that again.

After Coffee settles in and sciatica calms down I plan on doing a few batches of Swirls.


----------



## amd

Last weekend: Stuck in a blizzard, so I watched Season 2 of A Series of Unfortunate Events with my daughter. Made 3 batches of bubble scoops. Chris had bought me a new mask to wear when I make those and it worked superbly! So superbly that Chris shut my door because he was in the other room and couldn't breathe... and I didn't notice a thing! Packaged three different soaps, made more lip balms, and did photo shoot updates on some items. I have both an Etsy and Square store, so I worked on getting those two synced together. I still don't have it right because I have duplicate items on the Square App, so it looks like I will be doing some more messing around with that. [Etsy rant: they made the integration very easy and straightforward for people who haven't used Square before. Not so much for people who already use Square. I could never use the Etsy 'sell in person' option because 100% of the time it wouldn't accept the venue. On the plus side this will help me keep up to date on the inventory counts for Etsy... once I figure it all out.] I finished up my newsletter and got that sent out.

I now have some space on the cure rack, so hopefully on Saturday (my first available free time) I will take a stab at the soap challenge. I am hosting the May challenge, so I will be working out those details on Sunday so that I will be ready when May hits. Today I am going to try to catch up on forum reading in between work lags.


----------



## Lin19687

Above Salt, color is suppose to be Coffee, hope it changes.
Bottom is plain CP with a Blop swirl lol
I did another Salt but the "Magic Purple" turned out to be a magically NOTHING color as in it is regular soap color.  so no pic


----------



## earlene

Nothing, absolutely nothing soap related.  NO, that's not true!

I told my husband I want to do a renovation that includes putting a sort of a kitchenette into the upstairs bedroom that would make having a soapmaking studio upstairs more feasible.  He jumped right on board and together we worked out a plan, took measurements, evaluated what is needed and how we can get it all done!

Then we went 'shopping' (more like window shopping, really) and spend spent several hours browsing home improvement stores.  Taking lots of notes on prices and whatnot.


----------



## msunnerstood

Hallelujah my oils are coming in today!  I may not actually make soap but it is wonderful to have the option.


----------



## Lin19687

Cut 3 batches this morning.Left ->Right  Apple Pie, Irish Mocha, Cucumber Melon.
All got a bit too hot before I unwrapped last night but so far so good.  The Cucumber was suppose to have 2 greens but it looks like it all just blended and not much of a pot swirl.
And now that I know the Trick/Tip to clean up, this was such a nice pace to soap at !


----------



## SunRiseArts

Derpina you are too funny, and your avatar kitty is just too cute!

I am taking a break from soaping.  A forced one, as we are moving and I have topick up.  Sometimes I feel like leaving EVERYTHING behind.


----------



## Lin19687

NO, don't leave it behind.  I moved a 50# pail of Lye, 2 boxes of FO's, 4 boxes of other soaping stuff ... hate to admit it.. from MA to TX, to another house in TX back to MA then to another house in MA ..... Finally tossed out or doanted all the crap that was either no good or I just was not going to use.
Finally got around to soaping again, 12 years later  
Do you mean my kitty? it's funny and SOOO ME !

BTW, if anyone is looking for the Wire shelves like I have in the pic, they are at Costco, $79 (in store) for 6 shelves, 18 deep, 48 wide and 72 (?) tall  Great price !  Heavy, but great price and it has wheels !


----------



## SoapAddict415

I haven't done my soapy thing yet but since I have the house to myself, the plan is to research butters & formulate a new soap recipe (without interruption) that I've been thinking about after I do the dishes.

Sent from my Z828 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## Misschief

Me? Nothing.... well, almost nothing. I received an order from Voyageur today. I just might be soaping on the weekend.


----------



## Odinrescue

I made a lemongrass CP soap with a lemon and white pot swirl with poppy seeds added 7oz of Greek yogurt looks lovely . I put gold mica on top of the loaf.


----------



## msunnerstood

I I just got done making my first loaf ever of borax soap and I wish I could remember who said it but I am borrowing a line from somebody else on this forum when I say I had to beat the soap into submission. I forgot to Discount the water that I mixed with the borax. Needless to say I also had to cook the soap into submission. It will be interesting to see how it turns out.



wolfsnaps said:


> I am waiting for my second batch ever to harden...going on 48 hours. I can see how addicting this could be though.
> 
> 
> when you wash stuff, don;t you just do it right away or is it better to wait?


I do hot process so most of whats left on my crock pot and utensils is soap. Super easy to clean.


----------



## cmzaha

I shipped out some soaps today. Does that count?


----------



## msunnerstood

cmzaha said:


> I shipped out some soaps today. Does that count?


Yes!


----------



## cmzaha

msunnerstood said:


> Yes!


----------



## msunnerstood

Ok, my borax soap. I'm a bit confused by the color because it was pine green when I molded it. It will sit overnight and ill cut it in the morning. My soapy project/experiment of the day.


----------



## [email protected]

I made a trial sample of a mega bubbles shower gel for a friend who clearly has bubble mania! She certainly challenges me.
and I did the dishes...yay me!


----------



## msunnerstood

[email protected] said:


> I made a trial sample of a mega bubbles shower gel for a friend who clearly has bubble mania! She certainly challenges me.
> and did the dishes...yay me!



 see this why it's dangerous for me to read here. I have made liquid soap but I have never made shower gel so now I have to go out and research and try to make it. For the sole purpose of just seeing if I can.
Ps..  can I borrow your friend I've got some soapy dishes needing some attention LOL


----------



## Lin19687

Nothing..... Yet  
Nature can't decide if she wants to snow or just rain, so I am inside today


----------



## SunRiseArts

Lin19687 said:


> NO, don't leave it behind.  I moved a 50# pail of Lye, 2 boxes of FO's, 4 boxes of other soaping stuff ... hate to admit it.. from MA to TX, to another house in TX back to MA then to another house in MA ..... Finally tossed out or doanted all the crap that was either no good or I just was not going to use.
> Finally got around to soaping again, 12 years later
> Do you mean my kitty? it's funny and SOOO ME !
> 
> BTW, if anyone is looking for the Wire shelves like I have in the pic, they are at Costco, $79 (in store) for 6 shelves, 18 deep, 48 wide and 72 (?) tall  Great price !  Heavy, but great price and it has wheels !



OMGosh!  I hate moving.  Used to think nothing about it.  But now that I am old, is a hassle.  There is no way I am leaving my craft stuff behind.  No way. 

Is my husband's wishful thinking!

All this talk about coconut.  I had some lye left behind my box, so I made coconut soap.  No colors, or designs,  but smells amazing!


----------



## Lin19687

@SunRiseArts  and all that moving was from 2008 to 2011 
Which Coconut did you use (seller) ?  I am waiting for one that I did the other day in a Salt bar but not sure if it is giving me it's final scent yet.

I am hoping to do 3 batches of soap today


----------



## jemgraham

Alright here’s a picture, after the pictures above I don’t think it’s from cutting...ugh wrong forum


----------



## msunnerstood

I'm playing with my new wire soap cutter. So much easier than my old one.


----------



## amd

Finished reading IL's liquid soap threads. I believe they were the gls and cocoa/shea threads, but my head is so spinny... I'm not sure WHAT I read... This was just the first of multiple reads for me to I wrap my brain around this. I should just stop at the first post, but there's so much interesting "why" stuff and then wading through the posts to get to the interesting bits, and then my brain shuts down from overload. I'm determined to make a successful liquid soap (I've tried twice and not been satisfied.) so I am forcing myself to have a bit of patience. That's my soapy thing today (actually it took me 6 days).


----------



## Lin19687

I got tuckered out by the time I was able to soap tonight.
Got 2 salts done, a Strawberry and a Peach... maybe next time I will swirl each scent into one soap . hmmmmm


----------



## earlene

I picked out a few bars of soap to send home with my BIL, who has been visiting the past few days.  He flies home today.


----------



## Lin19687

I think I screwed up a salt batch. 3 done, 1st one still not solid enough to cut.  Made it at 12:00 
2nd one cut, 3rd just put in mold.


----------



## SoapAddict415

I've had a idea for a soap for a while now and I think I've finally come up with a recipe I'll love. It looks good on soapcalc, I just have to get the supplies and make a test batch. I even made a list of all the scents I'd like to make with it if it turns out like I hope.

Sent from my Z828 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## wardbond

a friend made a 4-foot mold for me, he went a bit overkill with the partitions (every 2 inches)  used it for the first time today to make to soaps,, will use the other end tomorrow for another soap.

moringa powder base lemon poppyseed annatto titanium swirl soap with calendula sprinkle on the left and Oatmeal balsam of tolu  and bitter almond on the le right with empress milk oolong sprinkle on the right


----------



## earlene

*Wardbond*, your new mold looks pretty cool, really.  How many bars of soap does it make?  It looks like your friend really got into that project!

So the last few days, I opened a couple of packages: (salt bars for my granddaugher, some fragrance sniffing samplers - thank you, *dibbles*!), recorded video of handwashing tests on 4  soaps I made last December, designed & test printed some labels for soap using avery.com.  

Getting the right focal point for handwashing videotaping took way more time than expected, and my fingers became quite prune-like by the time I was satisfied. 
Getting the labels to print correctly wasn't too hard, but that took more time than I want to spend on one batch of soap.  Hope the learning curve is over and done with for the next one I do.  We shall see.  

I was supposed to see if I could find a convenient place to stay overnight in Chicago later this week, but I totally forgot to do that, so that's on my agenda today.  We plan to take the train out for the day, since we haven't done it for awhile.


----------



## Lin19687

Ohh Love that mold !  How do you wrap that, or do you not gel.... you have to gel as there is no way that would fit in a fridge or freezer !!  

NO soapy stuff for me today, I have chicken chores that NEED to be done.


----------



## Misschief

wardbond said:


> a friend made a 4-foot mold for me, he went a bit overkill with the partitions (every 2 inches)  used it for the first time today to make to soaps,, will use the other end tomorrow for another soap.
> 
> moringa powder base lemon poppyseed annatto titanium swirl soap with calendula sprinkle on the left and Oatmeal balsam of tolu  and bitter almond on the le right with empress milk oolong sprinkle on the right



That mold looks amazing! I gave one of our friends a blueprint for a mold once; he said he'd be happy to make me a couple... what a disaster! He has no idea how to read a blueprint. What was supposed to be the outer measurement, he read as the inside measurement. The wood he used is 1" thick and is nothing more than a heavy wooden box. If I'd had the tools, I would have done it myself, with much better results. However, what he made is great for insulating my 32 oz. mold.


----------



## Misschief

At the moment, I'm waiting for my oils to cool so I can make a Gardener's Hand soap. It's the first soap I've made this month.


----------



## Denise

Oh today I made two batches of HP soap. One was a floral blend with a hint of baby powder and hemp seed and oatmeal. I was thinking about Mothers Day... The other batch was a charcoal, hemp seed and oatmeal with an FO that completely faded  Oh well! Win some, lose some.


----------



## wardbond

wolfsnaps said:


> I am waiting for my second batch ever to harden...going on 48 hours. I can see how addicting this could be though.
> 
> 
> when you wash stuff, don;t you just do it right away or is it better to wait?




I wait till the batter hardens 2 days if I have space... I put it in a little tub outta the way. then it just washes away like regular soap. the same-day batter is so slimy it sticks to everything and even after rinsing forever, the equipment still seems too slick.


----------



## wardbond

. I remeasured. It is exactly a metre... We shopped for the wood in an alley behind a movie theatre..  the manger said we could have the pallet


----------



## msunnerstood

Just put my grapefruit lime batch in the freezer.


----------



## wardbond

earlene said:


> *Wardbond*, your new mold looks pretty cool, really.  How many bars of soap does it make?  It looks like your friend really got into that project!
> 
> So the last few days, I opened a couple of packages: (salt bars for my granddaughter, some fragrance sniffing samplers - thank you, *dibbles*!), recorded video of handwashing tests on 4  soaps I made last December, designed & test printed some labels for soap using avery.com.
> 
> Getting the right focal point for handwashing videotaping took way more time than expected, and my fingers became quite prune-like by the time I was satisfied.
> Getting the labels to print correctly wasn't too hard, but that took more time than I want to spend on one batch of soap.  Hope the learning curve is over and done with for the next one I do.  We shall see.
> 
> I was supposed to see if I could find a convenient place to stay overnight in Chicago later this week, but I totally forgot to do that, so that's on my agenda today.  We plan to take the train out for the day, since we haven't done it for awhile.



thanks, Earlene I was very xd when I saw it.. it was a reveal for sure. I bought some liquid rubber silicone and foam core to make my own linings for my fav sizes
the internal mold dimensions are 31.5" x 4" x 2.5"   If I  multiply by .4 to get oils into soapcalc.net = Soap weight before CP cure or HP cook   *12.127  lbs.* I can also have 3-4 soaps on the go at the same time... I can also cover with another piece of wood and use a heating pad if I need to.  it isn't pretty but it sure is versatile.. and the plywood was thinner as it came from a gleaned wood pallet.. so a bit lighter...


----------



## msunnerstood

wardbond said:


> thanks, Earlene I was very xd when I saw it.. it was a reveal for sure. I bought some liquid rubber silicone and foam core to make my own linings for my fav sizes
> the internal mold dimensions are 31.5" x 4" x 2.5"   If I  multiply by .4 to get oils into soapcalc.net = Soap weight before CP cure or HP cook   *12.127  lbs.* I can also have 3-4 soaps on the go at the same time... I can also cover with another piece of wood and use a heating pad if I need to.  it isn't pretty but it sure is versatile.. and the plywood was thinner as it came from a gleaned wood pallet.. so a bit lighter...



Who cares if it's pretty, its amazing to have so many options. I would love to just have a section of the mold and be able to adjust the batch size.  I have just 2 molds now but thinking about trying to make one.. not that big though. The soaps you have in them currently look cool too


----------



## msunnerstood

Got an early start and cut my Grapefruit/Lime before work.


----------



## Kari

I made my first oatmeal milk and honey soap last night.. with colloidal oatmeal. The rest is just fragrance. I aim to make my bars vegan-friendly, so opted to use just water and no honey. It was interesting because that's the first time I've used additives! I do love the scent though, and I can see why it's a popular seller for many soapers.

I also recorded the making-of video with a two-camera set up. It'll be more work on my end to put the final video together, but it's a good thing I did because the top camera died on me during the pouring!

The OMH bar is one of two 'no frills' bars I plan on making. The other one is a allergen free bar, which will be my only non-vegan bar - because as far as I've read the only really good replacement for coconut oil is lard. I've made a choice not to use palm oil in my recipes.

Tonight the plan is to make soap cupcakes for the first time. I still have to make my m&p embeds.. I've got two apple scents, one is caramel apple - which will be the bottom/cupcake part.. and jolly rancher apple which will be the frosting part.

Soaps/Techniques I want to try still:
Round soaps
Peacock Swirl
Activated Charcoal only bars
Facial bars


----------



## artemis

Kari said:


> The other one is a allergen free bar...



I am curious to know which allergens it will be free of? Did that question even make sense?


----------



## Kari

artemis said:


> I am curious to know which allergens it will be free of? Did that question even make sense?



Yep, it did! Anything nut/drupe based. So no nut oils, including coconut (which is a drupe) and sweet almond oil. My standard recipe is just five fats:

Olive Oil (fruit)
Rice Bran Oil (grain)
Castor Oil (seed)
Coconut Oil (nut)
Shea Butter (nut)

so in the end, I'll probably just swap out the coconut oil and shea butter for lard. Although, I might replace the shea with cocoa butter. (which is a seed)

As far as I know for a vast majority of the population, even if you have a nut or drupe allergy - the oils are fine for skincare. However my step-niece is in the small percentage of people for whom coconut oil _does_ cause an allergic reaction. I'll probably only make 6 bars total. Two to give to her and four to sell.


----------



## earlene

I'm working on revising a formula I really love, to change it a bit geared toward the most popular fatty acid profile of soap as reported on in _this link_.  I just want to see if changing one of my favorites would actually improve it even more.  Partly because I thought I ran out of one of the oils, and partly because I really want to know if that range will be better than what I currently like using.  If I am able to see an actual difference, it might change how I formulate my recipes in the future.

While getting out the oils for a batch of soap, I realized I am not out of Castor oil and also not out of Fx CO either, so that's nice to know and means I don't have to order either for a bit.  That makes me happy.  I couldn't find the loofah I was looking for, though.  I'll probably run across it when I don't want to use it.

After mailing a package to granddaughter (soaps), I plan to buy more salt for salt bars.  But first need to make sure I have enough CO, which I am pretty sure I do.


----------



## artemis

Kari said:


> Anything nut/drupe based. So no nut oils, including coconut (which is a drupe) and sweet almond oil.



Oh, I see! So, not allergen free per see, just nut and drupe free. I wondered what kind of soapy magic you were using to remove all the allergens. [emoji1]


----------



## Misschief

Over on Ravelry, the soap making group is having a challenge; this month's challenge is Rebatching - Making something new out of soap we're not happy with (or end cuts.. whatever). I'm home today with a killer headache (I should NOT have moved some of those logs, knowing I have a deteriorating disk in my neck) but I can't just sit here and do nothing all day so I made my Ravelry challenge soap. (I didn't enter this month's SMF challenge.)


----------



## Lin19687

@Misschief that is funny you say this. My gym buddy stood me up so I came back home.  I am sitting by the crock pot with scraps in there doing a Re-batch !  I MAY even Whip it  
Why do they always seem to take forever to melt.


----------



## wardbond

wardbond said:


> a friend made a 4-foot mold for me, he went a bit overkill with the partitions (every 2 inches)  used it for the first time today to make to soaps,, will use the other end tomorrow for another soap.
> 
> moringa powder base lemon poppyseed annatto titanium swirl soap with calendula sprinkle on the left and Oatmeal balsam of tolu  and bitter almond on the le right with empress milk oolong sprinkle on the right


Unmolded the soaps today


----------



## wardbond

msunnerstood said:


> Who cares if it's pretty, its amazing to have so many options. I would love to just have a section of the mold and be able to adjust the batch size.  I have just 2 molds now but thinking about trying to make one.. not that big though. The soaps you have in them currently look cool too


Unmolded!


----------



## msunnerstood

wardbond said:


> Unmolded!View attachment 30054


They turned out great! Love the tall and thin molds. I've been trying to find a good one. They just look like they would fit the hand better.


----------



## cmzaha

Kari said:


> Yep, it did! Anything nut/drupe based. So no nut oils, including coconut (which is a drupe) and sweet almond oil. My standard recipe is just five fats:
> 
> Olive Oil (fruit)
> Rice Bran Oil (grain)
> Castor Oil (seed)
> Coconut Oil (nut)
> Shea Butter (nut)
> 
> so in the end, I'll probably just swap out the coconut oil and shea butter for lard. Although, I might replace the shea with cocoa butter. (which is a seed)
> 
> As far as I know for a vast majority of the population, even if you have a nut or drupe allergy - the oils are fine for skincare. However my step-niece is in the small percentage of people for whom coconut oil _does_ cause an allergic reaction. I'll probably only make 6 bars total. Two to give to her and four to sell.


Nothing is allergen free. Someone will be allergic... I have a customer allergic to lard in soap and so is my daughter. Properties change once lye plays with it.


----------



## Kari

cmzaha said:


> Nothing is allergen free. Someone will be allergic... I have a customer allergic to lard in soap and so is my daughter. Properties change once lye plays with it.



I suppose I should have said "common allergens" or nut free like artemis said. It's all good. It's not like I am crafting labels for soap I haven't even made yet, lol


----------



## zanzalawi

i made my first hot process soaps this weekend
a coffee scrubby soap with a naughty vanilla i didnt want to fight with in CP, and i made a second smaller batch with a blue mica that had previously morphed like crazy on me in CP. its still blue! yay!


----------



## amd

Very little accomplished in the soap lab because SPRING finally came to South Dakota, so I spent as much time as possible outside over the weekend and Monday. I did some cleaning in the lab, to move some things off the floor so when the concrete gets warm enough I will be able to properly wash my floors. I just couldn't bring myself to spend enough time down there to make soap - the weather is just too gorgeous! I do have soap I need to get made this week though, before I have to work on other projects (painting the rental house and stripping the family hutch that has at least 6 layers of paint on it). I sat down last night and designed the next soap I will be doing, an ombre brown and yellow Iced Tea soap, so I needed some calculations for the colors and splitting out the batter, etc. My head is still hurting from the math! I won't be getting April's challenge soap done because I really really need to get the information put together for May's challenge. (Yep... I *might* be a bit nervous about hosting my first challenge, which has led to procrastination.)


----------



## earlene

After returning from our little train trip to Chicago, I unmolded my Sous Vide Challenge soaps, photographed and posted my entry.  Because I used individual molds, I was spared having to rush through a cut and planing scenario; totally planned it that way because I knew the timeline I had to work with.  The entry thread is supposed to close tonight.

I am really quite tired after getting so little sleep two nights in a row.  So I won't be doing anything else soapy tonight.


----------



## amd

Cut my iced tea twist soap. The medium yellow in my ombre wound up being the same color as the light yellow, but I am still happy with it. 

Working on the embeds for the next club soap, then I will be back to making my simple soaps again. I have 17 FO's from BCN to test in soap, so there are a lot of small batches in my future!


----------



## earlene

They are beautiful, *amd*!


----------



## cmzaha

Amd, I agree that they are beautiful.


----------



## Serene

Amd,

That FO is lovely and so are the soaps.


----------



## amd

Thank you, all! I wish I would have slowed down and cleaned up my sides a bit better between pours - I did so with the first two colors, but then things started thickening on me and I panicked and just started dumping... I really didn't need to panic at all. A bit of stirring and the colors would have loosened back up (getting the small amount of texture on the top took forever, it was so slow to setup). So far the fragrance is really holding well. I quite like it!


----------



## wardbond

Ginger Carrot Puree, Shea, jojoba, honey, Cellery Seed EO, palm Coconut Pomace. silk cocoons


----------



## Lin19687

English Rose, Basil Lime, Sandalwood and Plumeria.




LOVE my Bud Cutter !  My recipe plus I Gel, so I cut a few hours later- plus I am impatient and want to see what it looks like


----------



## elurah

wardbond said:


> a friend made a 4-foot mold for me, he went a bit overkill with the partitions (every 2 inches)  used it for the first time today to make to soaps,, will use the other end tomorrow for another soap.
> 
> moringa powder base lemon poppyseed annatto titanium swirl soap with calendula sprinkle on the left and Oatmeal balsam of tolu  and bitter almond on the le right with empress milk oolong sprinkle on the right


Love those partitions!!! Great for experimenting


----------



## elurah

I'm home so I  finally get to post my last few batches! 




 Lavender EO Soap. I used Cambrian blue clay for the colorant. I'm still playing around with how this soap should look. 



 I call it Bee Cave! Bottom fifth has calendula flowers. It has mesquite honey and the EO blend is chamomile, bitter orange, sweet orange, petitgrain, and white grapefruit. 




Straight patchouli soap with spin swirl. Colors are various shades made from cocoa powder, charcoal, and pink clay. 

Up next: EO blending. Trying to work out a Cedarwood/Sage, Jasmine, Rosewood Mix; and something with Armoise mugwort.


----------



## mulline

Lard, coconut, castor oil soap with kaolin clay and activated charcoal 
HP  added ACV, sugar and youghurt after cook


----------



## amd

Mailing soap today. Delivering soap to the spa tonight. The spa business is keeping me hopping - she can't keep bubble scoops in stock, and I bring about 20 bars a week to keep her soap stocked. Playing email tag with a summer market, they seem to keep changing organizers. One more email and I'm done with them. I did a soap on the fly last night - I wasn't going to make any soap this week, but I was in the lab cleaning up bars for labeling and looking at my to do list... and batch number 5 on the list started yelling at me "Make me! Make me!" Twenty minutes later I had an Energy fragranced tri-colored drop swirl in the mold. Looking forward to cutting it tonight. If it turns out decent, I'll post pics. Oh, and then this morning I was looking at my cure log and I have a bunch of soaps coming off the cure this weekend, so I'll have to some oil masterbatching tomorrow night and try to work soapmaking into my schedule this weekend. (Somewhere between cleaning house, working on the hutch, baking birthday cupcakes for the youngest stepson, getting Sunday Service organized for Confirmation kids, and having family over for a birthday party... on second thought, maybe I'll just hide in the lab all weekend...)


----------



## msunnerstood

mulline said:


> Lard, coconut, castor oil soap with kaolin clay and activated charcoal
> HP  added ACV, sugar and youghurt after cook View attachment 30196


Beautiful!


----------



## msunnerstood

Making liquid laundry soap and cleaner tonight


----------



## amd

I cut the energy fragranced soap last night. These are possibly the best drop swirls I have ever done. Not sure which one of the soap gods was in the lab that night, but if he wants to hangout for awhile I'm cool with that! I posted the pic on FB and pre-sold all but 2 bars! I have to order more FO because this was one I was hoping to take to summer shows.


----------



## msunnerstood

amd said:


> I cut the energy fragranced soap last night. These are possibly the best drop swirls I have ever done. Not sure which one of the soap gods was in the lab that night, but if he wants to hangout for awhile I'm cool with that! I posted the pic on FB and pre-sold all but 2 bars! I have to order more FO because this was one I was hoping to take to summer shows.View attachment 30200


Wow, those look amazing.


----------



## Lin19687

Wow it reminds me of the 60's !  Which is way cool !


----------



## amd

thanks! My husband told me the colors remind him of old muscle cars, and then he asked if it smells like old cars too...


----------



## msunnerstood

my first my first batch ever of bubble bars finally dried. I may have to look for a new recipe but in the meantime, I got them packaged up.


----------



## Lin19687

Very nice, I tried those but made them with the small scooper   too small for real bubbles I was told.

Did 2 batches today with my new NG Lavender Sage and NG Sun & Sand


----------



## loriag

I attempted a butterfly swirl today with a silicone mold and a plastic placemat I cut into pieces to try and create dividers. Well the dividers moved so the bottom will be whiter than it was suppose to, a few dribbles as well. For a first time I will take it. When  I was done I was questioning weather I used the chopstick right to the bottom. This was a learning experience, and I am tired! Tomorrow will be something simple if I soap.


----------



## msunnerstood

Lin19687 said:


> Very nice, I tried those but made them with the small scooper   too small for real bubbles I was told.
> 
> Did 2 batches today with my new NG Lavender Sage and NG Sun & Sand


I used the medium scoop.lavender sage is the only lander scent I like.


----------



## msunnerstood

loriag said:


> I attempted a butterfly swirl today with a silicone mold and a plastic placemat I cut into pieces to try and create dividers. Well the dividers moved so the bottom will be whiter than it was suppose to, a few dribbles as well. For a first time I will take it. When  I was done I was questioning weather I used the chopstick right to the bottom. This was a learning experience, and I am tired! Tomorrow will be something simple if I soap.
> View attachment 30218


The top is beautiful. You might really like how it turns out.
.


----------



## loriag

msunnerstood said:


> The top is beautiful. You might really like how it turns out.
> .


The good thing is weather the design turns out all the way or not, I get soap that smells good! I used Satsuma FO, one of my favourites.


----------



## Petraji

Derpina Bubbles said:


> I cleaned 200 and eleventy million soap utensils, pots, pans and bowls.  I may have fudged the numbers there. I think there was more. Felt like it anyway .  Cleaning up because the Mother-In-Law is coming to stay. She will be doing her not so subtle inspection. Kill. Me. Now.


Good Luck my dear - may the soaping force be with you

Battled with yet another "pink" soap - using just Rose Clay, lately they turned out either too dark or just plain beige.  Any suggestions for a beautiful pale pink in CP would be much appreciated. It's for a baby girl shower.


----------



## earlene

Back pain left me immobilized for most of several days this past week, so the salt bars I made last week will probably be all that gets done this month.  Unfortunately no entry for the challenge because I just could not stay upright long enough to make soap.  I was hoping to get to it before leaving for Hawaii, but it just wasn't in the cards.

I am off on a roadtrip to Vegas, and from there Hubby & I fly to Hawaii.  After our return to Vegas, I will be roadtrippng out to Texas to be with granddaughter again.  I am not bringing anything soap related other than finished soap to use on the trip.

Here's hoping my back can handle the next 1800 miles without difficulties.  It's still slightly sore, but much improved.


----------



## Lin19687

Acupuncture, try it, works great for my sciatica .
GL on the trip !  Sounds like a great time.

I have 2 batches done today, Loving Spell and Kulu.  About to do Dragons Blood, will color with a dark silver black and see what the end result will be .  Just waiting for lye to cool down


----------



## earlene

I bathed with my Green Bastille Ribbon Pour Soap made in Sept. 2016 for the SMF Challenge.  I love this soap; it feels so nice on my skin and my legs feel so smooth and nice.  It just reinforces the '_long cure makes better soap_' statement.  The fragrance was gone of course, but the soap itself is wonderful.  This one may last another few days, because I only brought a small sliver left over from trimmings, so will be using other soaps I brought along for this trip.


----------



## amd

Weekend Adventures: I left work early on Friday because the office cleared out after 3 and I had zero work. Good thing that I did. About 15 minutes after I got home a friend rang my doorbell. She had 40-some pounds of rendered beef tallow for me! So I weighed that out and bagged up for the freezer, all before my husband got home from work. I now have approximately 60lbs of lard and tallow, so I should be set for a month or two [or 9].

Saturday I made 3 test loaves using BCN fragrances (Cupid, Almond Cherry, and Funnel Cake). Photographed and packaged soap. 

Sunday I hid from my in-laws and made 3 more test loaves using BCN fragrances (Crushed Ginger, Log Cabin, and Drakkar Type).

I was supposed to get some tattoo work done this evening, but my artist messaged this morning to reschedule so I guess I'll be washing soap dishes tonight.


----------



## Lin19687

Today I did a dishwasher load of buckets form this weekend.............. and I obviously didn't wipe a few out well enough.
Had bubbles on the floor.  Darn good thing I was in the kitchen making MP Sugar Scrubs !! (oh yeah I did that today).

Opened dishwasher and sprayed alcohol in to kill bubbles.  That worked and started it back up 

Yeah I am sure I will be making sure I wipe out MUCH better next time.


----------



## earlene

While driving through Kansas a couple of days ago, I impulsively stopped at TSC to buy Lye, then stopped at an ACE Hardware to look for lye because a few people here at SMF keep mentioning how cheap lye at ACE Hardware is, but I have never looked for it in any ACE Hardware stores before.  I don't even see ACE Hardware stores very often, so I that's why I impulsively stopped when I saw one on the corner as I was driving back to the highway.  Well, was it cheaper than TSC, yes.  But it only was sold in one-pound bottles.  Still $5.00 per pound versus $15.00 per 2 pounds is cheaper.  So I'm glad I made that impulsive stop.

Anyway, that got me thinking, Oh, yes, I can make soap this trip, I just have to buy everything because I chose NOT to make soap this trip before leaving home.  That lead to me making a list in my mind of what I would have to do to make CP soap in the very short window I would have to do so, even thinking 'I'll have to order another scale from Amazon and have it delivered to an Amazon Locker in Las Vegas before I arrive' etc. etc.  Then it occurred to me that if I just went with MP, it would solve all kinds of problems about what to buy and what to do with the soap once I made it.

So yesterday I bought some clear glycerin MP at Michaels and some colorant & a couple of individual molds.  I didn't really need the molds, but they were cheap.  Now I plan to make soap this trip after all!  In fact I will have about a day and half at the timeshare before I have to pick up Hubby at the airport.  So that's when I'll make soap.


----------



## msunnerstood

Lol Earlene. We are moving and I promised my husband I wouldn't make soap until we were all packed and moved and I picked this week to notice we were running low on laundry detergent. Of course that gave me a great excuse to make some liquid soap laundry detergent.  my husband just shook his head as I pulled out the Koh from the boxes.


----------



## msunnerstood

I don't I don't know if this counts but I spent half the day yesterday packing up all my soaping supplies because we're moving. I cannot believe how much I have. It was sort of spread out in different areas of the house.  I'm not sure where I'm going to put it all when we move.


----------



## Lin19687

Have oils all measured out, just need to get Lye going and pick what color and scent to use.


----------



## amd

Lin19687 said:


> Have oils all measured out, just need to get Lye going and pick what color and scent to use.



Hahahaha... I'm the opposite today! I have FO and colors picked out, but need to do my oils yet...

I have not done much other than the above the last few days. I did package and deliver some soaps, and pulled some off the cure rack to be steamed. 

We went to the junk market in the state above me on Saturday. It was much smaller than we expected, and so saturated with soapmakers. I think there were 10 total! I, amazingly, did not buy any. All of them were touting themselves as "natural" and/or "organic", and all very neutral one solid color. No bright colors or swirly designs. I think I've become a snob. If I'm paying $7 or more a bar, dangit, I want something pretty! The ingredients on most of them were pretty disappointing as well: CO first oil ingredient, RBO (which is nice, but not what I would expect in an $8 or $9 bar), Canola... I only found one that had shea butter, but after talking to the soapmaker it was a 40% CO bar, so my skin would have hated it even with the 20% shea butter (and she's only been making soap for 6 months). My husband was relieved that I did not buy anything (he found my fifth and sixth boxes of soap stashed in the closet)! Sigh. Perhaps being a soap snob isn't such a bad thing after all...


----------



## Lin19687

LOL,
Actually I put the oils together Sunday night.
I just started to get ready this morning then realised that If I got to the gym for 1o I will not be able to unwrap the soap from gelling.

So, I guess it will be for tonight 

So now I am about to get the oils ready for a few more batches so I am at least 1/2 ready to go


----------



## Zany_in_CO

msunnerstood said:


> I cannot believe how much I have. It was sort of spread out in different areas of the house.  I'm not sure where I'm going to put it all when we move.


LOL Sounds like me! I'm sure you'll get it figured out once you're settled in and see what spaces you have to work with. In a way, I could use a move just to get all my stuff better organized -- or move to a place that has two kitchens -- saw a townhome like that once. The basement had a large laundry room with a huge countertop/worktop with storage underneath dead center; surrounded by U-shaped configuration of washer/dryer, kitchen appliances and double sink, crafting, etc, all with cabinets up and down, and counter space all around. To. Die. For.


----------



## Dahila

still having 380 soaps, I made around 100 bb and 48 pedi bath bombs,  It is going to take a long time to pack it up.


----------



## cmzaha

amd said:


> Hahahaha... I'm the opposite today! I have FO and colors picked out, but need to do my oils yet...
> 
> I have not done much other than the above the last few days. I did package and deliver some soaps, and pulled some off the cure rack to be steamed.
> 
> We went to the junk market in the state above me on Saturday. It was much smaller than we expected, and so saturated with soapmakers. I think there were 10 total! I, amazingly, did not buy any. All of them were touting themselves as "natural" and/or "organic", and all very neutral one solid color. No bright colors or swirly designs. I think I've become a snob. If I'm paying $7 or more a bar, dangit, I want something pretty! The ingredients on most of them were pretty disappointing as well: CO first oil ingredient, RBO (which is nice, but not what I would expect in an $8 or $9 bar), Canola... I only found one that had shea butter, but after talking to the soapmaker it was a 40% CO bar, so my skin would have hated it even with the 20% shea butter (and she's only been making soap for 6 months). My husband was relieved that I did not buy anything (he found my fifth and sixth boxes of soap stashed in the closet)! Sigh. Perhaps being a soap snob isn't such a bad thing after all...


 Careful with the Canola, I love Canola HO in soap. It really frustrates me when I read the ingredient list on some soaps for sale and there it is first, Coconut. I would also hate a 40% CO soap
I made 4 Vegan soaps today, Volcano, BRV, Iced Orange Pineapple and Rose. I really hate working with my vegan recipe, due to it being a quick tracing batter, so now I am going to go make Milk & Honey, and thinking I will use a combination of gm and camel's milk with some hump fat. hmmmm...sounds like a plan, then I have 3 test samples to make, Coconut, Caramel & Tobacco, and Sweet Pea from Cal Candle.
I am back to the parents Wed for 3 weeks so soaping is done for awhile. Last Friday I poured Cedarwood and Vanilla (Cal Candle), Coconut (Camden Grey), Volcano, Mango Papaya (Cal Candle), and 2 batches of Eucalyptus Salt bars (Cal Candle FO)


----------



## Kim Pyrros

I made a batch of Shampoo.  I thought I had a FULL cabinet of everything because I have so much supplies.  I ran out of castor oil, coconut oil, and tarrow... so mud melt of oils my husband dashed out for castor and coconut because that’s relatively easy-to find those (there’s no substitute for castor so I adjusted the % (in case he didn’t find castor) ran the numbers through the lye Calculator and yay! It was ok bfor that component but Tarrow?  I needed 35% a lot ! (What do I have what could I use) LARD!   I looked at specific gravity (almost same) and used it. Hubby came back with wrong coconut but great castor oil (only 8oz needed 9oz but I wasn’t saying  word.  He RAN for right oil.  ( I was Mother’s Day and again no present from kids and no cards) anyway I finally made it.   It came out so good so far. Thanks for listening .  It’s kinda but super lather. K


----------



## Lin19687

top came out ugly, hope the inside is better   At least i got it in and had extra batter to make small sink soaps. Part of the top stuck to the cardboard for gelling.
Edit, Lavender Sage, veggie soap. I soaped super cool today and it got thicker faster then normal.  At least that is what i am blaming it on


----------



## amd

cmzaha said:


> Careful with the Canola, I love Canola HO in soap. It really frustrates me when I read the ingredient list on some soaps for sale and there it is first, Coconut. I would also hate a 40% CO soap



Oh, I have no problem with Canola itself in a well balanced recipe. It's when the recipe reads "Saponified oils of coconut, canola and castor" and it has a $7 price tag that I have a problem. (Don't even get me started on the whole "saponified oils..." thing. That's a whole 'nother rant of mine.) Now, if the ingredients had included some tallow/lard/palm, I wouldn't have gone off on an anti-canola fit. Although the $7 price tag for a 3oz bar might have still given me a fit.


----------



## cmzaha

amd said:


> Oh, I have no problem with Canola itself in a well balanced recipe. It's when the recipe reads "Saponified oils of coconut, canola and castor" and it has a $7 price tag that I have a problem. (Don't even get me started on the whole "saponified oils..." thing. That's a whole 'nother rant of mine.) Now, if the ingredients had included some tallow/lard/palm, I wouldn't have gone off on an anti-canola fit. Although the $7 price tag for a 3oz bar might have still given me a fit.


I was just kidding, I knew what you meant  and I fully agree. FDA does not recognized the word "Saponified" but people cannot seem to label correctly


----------



## amd

cmzaha said:


> I was just kidding, I knew what you meant  and I fully agree. FDA does not recognized the word "Saponified" but people cannot seem to label correctly


I knew you were in good spirits about it, but wanted to clarify for others. Don't want rumors that Sherry and Carolyn are in a blood war over canola, haha! Also, I figured there are others who use canola and didn't want them to feel uncomfortable about posting that they use it. I'm still fiddling with balancing a recipe using HO sunflower oil. I thought I had it, but my entry in the hidden hearts swirl challenge has already developed DOS. Really really bad DOS. I need to get pics and info posted in the troubleshooting thread because I'm not entirely convinced it is the recipe. For now I'm assuming it is and not using that recipe until I get more input.

Chit Chat aside... last night I packaged and labeled more soap. Realized there were two more batches that are done curing, so I have moved them over to the workspace to be cleaned up and packaged. These are for a wholesale order, so hopefully I can get them packaged up for delivery on Thursday. Yesterday Carolyn and I were talking about DB FO, which reminded me that I had a sample from BCN, and I had just enough oils to make the test batch, so I whipped that up quick. I had to take a break to clean the kitchen so I could masterbatch a bucket of oils. Oh man, I am so glad I took the time to portion out my hard oils when they came in the door. I dumped everything out of the ziploc baggies into the pot, weighed out my liquid oils, and I had everything done, cleaned up and put away in 30 minutes. It used to be an hour per bucket. This afternoon I am ordering more coconut oil. I used the last of my pre-measured baggies, and it looks like I have maybe enough for two more buckets. I'm working on picking up another wholesale account, so I expect I will need more coconut oil sooner rather than later! Not sure what I'll get done tonight. I'm getting some inkwork done on one of my arms and touchups done on one of my legs, so I might be too sore to do more than pop ibuprofen and work on webstore listings.


----------



## Lin19687

Wow 30 min !  Only on a great day could I do that 

I cut my soap, it gelled well and I think it has been sitting out of the mold for 6-7 hours.  I am always afraid to cut too late with the Bud Cutter. But BOY does it make short work of cutting a long log !!!
I am happy with the swirl, wish color was a bit better


----------



## Kim Pyrros

Wow!  That is some serious soaping!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

amd said:


> I dumped everything out of the ziploc baggies into the pot, weighed out my liquid oils, and I had everything done, cleaned up and put away in 30 minutes. It used to be an hour per bucket.


Way ta go, amd! Doin' the Happy Soapers Dance for you!


----------



## Moose Wrangler

I did a first go at using the second batch of soap I made. I would describe it as the most disappointing and unsatisfying soap experience I've ever had. Next to no lather and kind of slimy- although it seemed to get sightly better the next couple times I used it. I'll probably let it just sit for another month before trying it again.

I also unmolded the castille and 100% sesame (because, curious) soaps I made.


----------



## SunRiseArts

I took pictures!  I had made soap I had not photograph.  I always like to have a picture.  Here is one I took.  Coconut soap.


----------



## Lin19687

@Moose Wrangler It may need more cure time ?


----------



## Moose Wrangler

Lin19687 said:


> @Moose Wrangler It may need more cure time ?


Definitely! I just grabbed it on my way to work because the "date made" was over a month ago on it. Looked back at my notes and the recipe when I got home... It's 80% olive oil. It needs a much longer cure time.


----------



## Zing

Here's my first time using the spoon swirl technique.  And I used litsea cubeba EO as scent.  It will be hard to wait during the curing time....


----------



## Lin19687

Cool I have not used that method yet.
2 more batches done, Loving Spell and Dragon's Blood <-- I am all set up to make it just trying to figure out what color)


----------



## MySoapyHeart

I just purchased 1.5lb of Sodium Gluconate! 

I was almost completely out of EDTA, and had to order more. But after reading *this thread* I just HAD to try that one to see if I can switch! 

Thanks *@nframe* for talking about it, can`t wait to test it soon.

It will of course take weeks before I can test the results, but at the end of summer I should see if this is my new and preferred chelator. It is said to be even more effective than EDTA, and it is more "natural" in its origin (yeah, I know, whatever _that _means...) so if it works out I am going to redo my labels and add it to my safety asessement instead of the EDTA, before I send it in.

Btw, the SG is manufactured by Jungbunzlauer in France, that someone mentioned earlier in the linked thread.


----------



## earlene

The only soapy thing I've done this week is test soap I brought along with me to Hawaii.   I think my testing is skewed by the environment.  I have found that salt soap sitting dry inside a non-air conditioned room draws so much moisture from the air that it has a pool of  water on top of it after a few hours (maybe less, but we were gone all day long).  So I learned to dry it off and keep it in a plastic baggy each day.  I made salt soap 100% CO with equal salt to oils a few weeks ago (not technically ate it's best due to the longer cure time for optimum use) and brought one bar with me to see if there is a difference in tropical weather.  I haven't used it in non-tropical weather yet, so cannot say what difference other than the pooled water on top.

Also looked at soap where ever we went when it was available.  At Kaua'i Coffee, the soap they have (made by someone else, but with coffee additives) is not higher priced than hand-crafted soap around the mainland.  I was surprised, considering most things are far more expensive here than on the mainland.  I did not buy any, because I just don't have room in my luggage for other people's soap at this point.  I do have to leave some room for gifts for family and so far, have only got a couple of small items.


----------



## amd

@earlene I hope you are enjoying your vacation! I have a friend who will be there at the end of the month, can't remember which island she is going to now. If the price isn't different maybe I can talk her into picking me up a soap so that I can cross HI off my 50 states list. Truthfully I think tropical weather changes the skin feel of salt bars. I brought a year old salt bar on our honeymoon to jamaica, and I was able to use it with no problems. I thought it was an amazing soap! Then we got home and I went to finish off the bar... and my skin completely hated it. I will be interested to hear your thoughts of non-tropical weather use.

My soapy stuff has mostly been collecting orders, but not getting them filled yet because I haven't really been home in three days. Friday is order filling day. Although if work continues to be this slow, I may take all day Friday off and catch up on everything. Three nights of the husband cooking for the kids has left my kitchen a disaster. So Friday will be pulling orders, getting things ready for the PO that need to go that way, packing for my show on Saturday, and maybe possibly masterbatching lye to give that a go on Saturday or Sunday. I want to make a batch of soap using WSP's Butt Naked in Bed FO, but I will rename it for my store. Not sure what, but it is getting renamed.


----------



## Lin19687

Yesterday I set up buckets with the measured out oils I planned on soaping.
Ran out of palm on the 6th bucket. So I ordered more but can't pick up till Monday.  Had I noticed this the day before I could have picked up today. Which is a lovely cool 1/2 sunny day perfect for an hour or so drive.

Hoping to do some soaping today, have Bergamont & Tarragon FO batch all set but have to watch time to pick up the Kiddo at school.  So will see how long it takes Lye to cool off.

And I am catching up on this site


----------



## Rune

Today I'm looking at fragrance oils to buy from Australia, from waxwicks.com.au. And I have been looking at essential oils here and there, mostly in Germany and the UK. From morning to now have I been looking around the internet and not bought a thing. Very typical. But I will order today, though. And I have said that before. But so many sites have so many tempting things, and my wallet is too small for just picking whatever that is tempting.

I made soap two days ago. Unmolded it yesterday. And wow, it looks like a success! It started as a complete disaster and ended up looking like a serious success. That is unusual around here. I made "cold" process. It should be cold process, but it ended up more of a hybrid between cold and hot process. I dumpet hot lye into the oils, you see. I mixed the lye outdoors and took it indoors because it was blowing like crazy. I could not let the lye container stay there to cool down unattended. So I ran in with it and dumped it straight into the soap instead of letting it sit on the counter to cool down. Well, what to do other than mix like crazy and get it in the mold as soon as possible before it became too unmanageable. It did not volcano in the mold, neither did it crack. It did nothing than behave perfectly. I was expecting the worse. But it both looks and smell very nice. I don't think it is a tall and skinny shimmy, judged from looking at the short ends. I looks more like big blobs of dark brown in the orange soap. I can send photos after I have cut it. And after I have made a cutter to cut it with.


----------



## amd

Rune said:


> I made "cold" process. It should be cold process, but it ended up more of a hybrid between cold and hot process. I dumpet hot lye into the oils, you see. ... Well, what to do other than mix like crazy and get it in the mold as soon as possible before it became too unmanageable. It did not volcano in the mold, neither did it crack. It did nothing than behave perfectly. I was expecting the worse. But it both looks and smell very nice. I don't think it is a tall and skinny shimmy, judged from looking at the short ends. I looks more like big blobs of dark brown in the orange soap. I can send photos after I have cut it. And after I have made a cutter to cut it with.



Hi Rune, this is still certainly cold process soap. A hot process soap would be cooked with heat until the saponification process is done before putting into the mold. While keeping oil/lye temps within a certain range is helpful for new soapmakers, or for working with certain ingredients, fragrances, or designs, it certainly isn't required for making soap. You can read this thread here https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/lye-mix-and-oils-temperature-does-it-really-matter.65785/  for more on the subject. There are several threads on the forum as well about this: https://www.google.de/search?q=soap...bAhViIpoKHQJfC3oQrQIINCgEMAA&biw=1440&bih=809

Personally, I use fresh hot lye within 3-5 minutes of mixing. My oils are pre-melted and allowed to cool to room temperature so they are a thick gel consistency (comparable to vaseline). Once you're comfortable with handling lye and recognizing trace, start playing with your temps.


----------



## Rune

I have made hot process without any cooking with heat. But then I had very hot oils and very hot lye, and it cooked itself. So called countertop hot process. 

Yes, oils and lye does not have to be close in temperature. But I had already melted the oils, and had no clue what temperature they were. I only know that they were warmer than room temperature. But yes, not as warm as required for a countertop hot process. But I had intented to soap quite cold, to have time to make something fancy. It turned out that I had time anyway, but I lacked the experience to know such things and got panic over the hot soap in the bucket. When I was done stickblending, the bucked was quite hot, almost like coffee.

The soap thickened to begin with, very rapidly, but stopped. I thought it would continue thickening up and hurried to get it in the mold. But it didn't. It stayed like a thick sauce.

I have a very powerful stickblender, and I maybe blended it too much, just to be sure it was not false trace or anything. Plus I had it on full speed, which is seriously powerful. This was the first time I was soaping with a high amount of hard oils. And the blending time was very, very short. So I became insecure. I have seen on Youtube that they blend for ages. But often they blend for short second, then hand stir, blend again and so they keep going for ages. I did the opposite, I cranked the machine up to full speed and blended non stop until I could feel it thickened a bit. Which was very soon. First then I hand stirred a little bit. So yes, I definately need to practice on trace recognition. 

Thanks for the links. I will check them out now


----------



## amd

Rune said:


> I have made hot process without any cooking with heat. But then I had very hot oils and very hot lye, and it cooked itself. So called countertop hot process.



Still not hot process. If you don't apply heat through the entire saponification process, it's cold process regardless of what temp your oils and lye are.


----------



## SunRiseArts

shunt2011 please post pictures!  I want to see ice cream soap!


----------



## zolveria

well i was in a pinch and needed a log splitter.. went to home depot got some free scrap wood. and l bracket and some screws. went to local guitar store and got some wire and that guitar thingy that you wrap the wire around and made my own for 7 dollars... that the metal glue we used to hold the guitar things.
he making another one with out glue and welding it this time and coloring it.
im convincing him to make them and sell them for 60 bucks


----------



## grumpy_owl

OK, folks. Intimidated by all y'all, I went back to my favorite color combinations, just to play around I love orange and gray, so I committed a True Crime (soap). The picture came out kind of yellow.


----------



## SunRiseArts

zolvenia, very clever!

grumpy I LOVE  your soap.  Is so cool.


----------



## SunRiseArts

This is my "leftovers" soap.  I save the shavings from beveling, pot, etc,  and then mash them together in HP.  I only use it to have it outside, for washing hands when working in the yard.  But sometimes they look kind of cool.


----------



## amd

Friday was my first night home since Monday, I even left work at 4 so I could stop at the grocery store and made a delicious healthy meal for my family. (I love that my husband willingly cooks instead of copping out and getting fast food for the kids... but he tends to forget the vegetables.) Then I loaded up for the show on Saturday. 

Saturday's show was not good. This is my third show of the year and the third show that I have barely made the booth fee back (and not really, once I take out just the cost of the soap). On the plus side I set a goal to hand out soap samples to everyone who came in the door, and I did! This was a huge accomplishment for me because I normally don't engage people unless they stop and look, but this time I reached out to people who were avoiding eye contact. I didn't do a big spiel to try and reel them in, just asked if they wanted a soap sample. I did get one sale from a guy just by stopping him to give a sample. The show was so slow though. There was literally hours where there were no customers. 

Sunday I cleaned up the soap lab, made the Butt Naked in Bed soap that is going to get renamed. It was a horrible attempt at a circling taiwan swirl. I have only done that technique once, more than a year ago, in a 1lb mold, so I really shouldn't be so hard on myself. This was a 2lb mold, using homemade dividers, an unknown FO, and a tweaked recipe. I learned a few things for the next attempt at least! I also masterbatched my lye, although I didn't use it for the above batch. I'll start using it for the batches I do later this week.

This week I need to: masterbatch another bucket of oils, make a batch of soap cupcakes, make a rice water soap, and make a beer soap.


----------



## cmzaha

Sorry to hear about your Sat show, I really hate shows like that. Not only are they boring they are time consuming and cost money none of us want to spend, since we are there to make money for ourselves not the the promoters. Were all three shows from the same show organizer? If so I think I would not attend their markets unless the cost is cheap. It is so discouraging to keep attending shows/markets and make no sales. As for the guy you lured over, you would be surprised how many sales I get from people my hubby lures over with a smell sample, not an actual soap sample. I ended up with a large amount of Cool Water lotion that I could not sell and my hubby started asking men if they would like to smooth out their callouses. LOL, he sold out all the Cool Water Lotions I figured I would have to dump. I have been to shows/markets where I was just happy to make the booth space even though that is not making money at least I did not have to hand over more cash and the soap /products are good for another time. The loss is really time and gas to get there.


----------



## Lin19687

Going to Jedwards to pick up my bulk oils and it is nice to get out of the house.
hit the gym (not a soap thing) then make up oil batches for the week.
Also wash up a couple buckets.


----------



## amd

cmzaha said:


> Were all three shows from the same show organizer? If so I think I would not attend their markets unless the cost is cheap. It is so discouraging to keep attending shows/markets and make no sales. As for the guy you lured over, you would be surprised how many sales I get from people my hubby lures over with a smell sample, not an actual soap sample. I ended up with a large amount of Cool Water lotion that I could not sell and my hubby started asking men if they would like to smooth out their callouses. LOL, he sold out all the Cool Water Lotions I figured I would have to dump. I have been to shows/markets where I was just happy to make the booth space even though that is not making money at least I did not have to hand over more cash and the soap /products are good for another time. The loss is really time and gas to get there.



Different promoters and locations, all in my town. I'm beginning to suspect it is my town that is the problem. It seems like there is a craft show every weekend and the same vendors doing the same things. The show I was at Saturday had only 15 vendors (there were 20 signed up but 5 were no-shows) and of the 15 there were 6 that had the same polar fleece/crochet blankets/dish rags/towels items. The rest of my shows for the summer are out of town at festivals, except for my Thursday night market. The Thursday night market is just a few blocks from my house and has a live band playing every week so it gathers a huge crowd. This will be my first year selling there but it was only $100 total for every Thurs June through August. We go to the market every Thursday as customers and stay for the band anyways, so I'm really not out anything for that if I don't sell, other than the time to setup. I'll still get to enjoy the music and a small beer  One of the festivals I am doing in June has been doing a great job of marketing - with spotlight artists every week on their website. I did get a few requests from that to send out samples, and one custom order (pre-paid even) to deliver at the festival from those samples. (My samples are end cuts split in half with either a business card if I have the bigger bag or a sticker label with the smaller bag. I'm in the process of getting rid of my business cards. It's cheaper and just as effective to print the sticker.) I always do better at out of town festivals, so I'm hoping that will be true this year as well. I'm still on a learning curve for vetting shows. My husband is even more of an introvert than I am... can I borrow yours for my next show?


----------



## ItsForrest

Well, now I've done it!

Just received email confirmation that I've been accepted to sell at a 4th of July festival. Estimated crowd of 80,000 people roaming the streets. 

This will be my first time selling at a festival. 

What have I gotten myself into??


----------



## cmzaha

amd said:


> Different promoters and locations, all in my town. I'm beginning to suspect it is my town that is the problem. It seems like there is a craft show every weekend and the same vendors doing the same things. The show I was at Saturday had only 15 vendors (there were 20 signed up but 5 were no-shows) and of the 15 there were 6 that had the same polar fleece/crochet blankets/dish rags/towels items. The rest of my shows for the summer are out of town at festivals, except for my Thursday night market. The Thursday night market is just a few blocks from my house and has a live band playing every week so it gathers a huge crowd. This will be my first year selling there but it was only $100 total for every Thurs June through August. We go to the market every Thursday as customers and stay for the band anyways, so I'm really not out anything for that if I don't sell, other than the time to setup. I'll still get to enjoy the music and a small beer  One of the festivals I am doing in June has been doing a great job of marketing - with spotlight artists every week on their website. I did get a few requests from that to send out samples, and one custom order (pre-paid even) to deliver at the festival from those samples. (My samples are end cuts split in half with either a business card if I have the bigger bag or a sticker label with the smaller bag. I'm in the process of getting rid of my business cards. It's cheaper and just as effective to print the sticker.) I always do better at out of town festivals, so I'm hoping that will be true this year as well. I'm still on a learning curve for vetting shows. My husband is even more of an introvert than I am... can I borrow yours for my next show?


Well darn, about the hubby, what about your son? I think I remember reading you have a son or can you borrow someone's hubby . If you can get a male to go with you he can try to lure in the men. Men will buy from men for themselves but necessarily from women, and I can tell you from experience men are the most loyal customers. When other men see them buying they will, many times, buy also. I have men you buy regularly but their wife just stands back and watches. Get those men in your town buying and you will have the edge because they usually do not purchase from someone else. This is just my experience. I also find giving out samples and cards is basically a waste of time. Give a card if they come to the booth and ask at least they are at the booth, but again that is up to you. I remember once the promoters of a beer festival asked if I would supply soap samples and cards which I did. I made up 300 soap samples, little flowers, with a card in a small bag and all were given out. I knew the promoter of the event. As far as I know it gained me 1 customer. Not very good odds and cards are expensive. This was a very big yearly event for a well know and affluent city, which did not have craft vendors other than Craft Beers.

It also takes a year or so to build up customers so do not get discouraged, just keep showing up so people know you are not hit or miss. Good Luck to you


----------



## mulline

50 % lard, coconut oil 20 %, canola oil 20%, castor oil 10 % AVC in sted of water for the lye. Hot Process
100 g oat milk and 2 tpsp youghurt  2 tpsp sugar desolved in AVC added after the cook


----------



## amd

Now that I'm over my funk about the slow vendor show on Saturday... I'm moving on to the next show in a little less than two weeks. It's a bigger city (largest in SD) about 2 hours away, so hoping that it will be well attended. It will be a long day for me though with being up early to drive and coming back. Fortunately it isn't a long show, so ends mid-afternoon.  This is the first of three shows I will be doing there this summer. 

Over lunch I mailed Etsy orders and picked up a cheese slicer to help me cut my taiwan circle swirl tonight. Hopefully this thing works. The slicer handle is on the side rather than the top. I eyeballed the distance between the handle and the wire and I think I have enough distance for the size bar I want. If not, I hope the hubby can quickly fix it for me. I'm going to masterbatch a bucket of oils using 1% stearic acid, which makes me a bit nervous that the stearic acid might clump back together as it cools. The soap lab has been warm enough that my regular masterbatch is liquid rather than gel, so I'm thinking the stearic acid batch should be ok. I might bite the bullet and take a stab at making a sugar scrub with stearic acid too - still trying to get rid of my SA stash!

So long story short, tonight my goals are...
cutting taiwan circle swirl soap
masterbatching oils
making a sugar scrub (if you have tips, feel free to PM me!)
making a rice water soap using masterbatch lye and WSP's Coconut Rice Milk FO


----------



## shunt2011

I gave in to my mom and did 2 spring shows and they were both horrible.   I tried the spring thing for a couple years and they were always bad.  I have my first big one this weekend and it's usually great.  It's so hard having to pack up-travel and for a show to stink.   I'm usually alone at my shows or my daughter/grandkids or mom will help me out for a couple hours so I can get a bathroom break.  I want to make a few bath bombs for this weekend tonight and some lip balm.  Hoping to get some soaping done next week after the holiday.


----------



## amd

shunt2011 said:


> I gave in to my mom and did 2 spring shows and they were both horrible.   I tried the spring thing for a couple years and they were always bad.  I have my first big one this weekend and it's usually great.  It's so hard having to pack up-travel and for a show to stink.   I'm usually alone at my shows or my daughter/grandkids or mom will help me out for a couple hours so I can get a bathroom break.  I want to make a few bath bombs for this weekend tonight and some lip balm.  Hoping to get some soaping done next week after the holiday.


Yep, I think I'm done with doing shows January through May and will stick with the festival shows through the summer months and the few that I do in the fall. Your comment about bath bombs reminded me that my mom found a great display rack for my bubble scoops, so I need to stock up on those so I can fill the rack. Adding those to the "later this week" list.


----------



## RobynB

Hello All,  I'm new here!
Masterbatched for this evenings soap adventures ( just started the SJHP/SBHP method).    Stalked the forum. Shopped for 3 lbs Rice Bran Oil ( 3- gal $24.99 ) at Lowes. Purchased my lard.  Caluclating recipies.  Oh yeah, I'm supposed to be at work.  LOL


----------



## Zany_in_CO

amd said:


> my mom found a great display rack for my bubble scoops,


----------



## Lin19687

I have 2 batches all set to soap. NG Clean Breeze type and Patchouli. 
Will be going slow as so far this morning I am grumpy, tripped and fall over a 2 foot high fence while letting hens out then dropped my car keys 3 times trying to put them in the key cubby


----------



## earlene

Lin, it's on days like those when I decide NOT to make soap or do anything else that is too dependent on being well co-ordinated.  It just doesn't seem worth the risk for me.


----------



## amd

Zany_in_CO said:


> View attachment 30370


Oh snap! I was going to grab a pic of it when I went home for lunch but I parked in front and the displays are all in the back garage.

In the meantime, you can poke fun at my terrible circling Taiwan swirl. I used homemade dividers made of cardboard and struggled to keep them up so I could get all 3 colors poured. Then my batter thickened fierce on me, so I didn't get my swirls as close as I wanted, but they are in every bar at least! My cheese cutter worked great, although it was marble and sat in a hot car all day and I was too impatient to wait for it to cool off. The soap wanted to slide all over the cutter! 4 years of soapmaking and still learning patience.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

I making one of my favorite recipes today... Skin Firming Gel. I really like the feel on my face and it gives me a subtle "face lift" that I can't see but others seem to notice and comment. Try it. I think you'll like it! Here's a link:

https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/bbs-skin-firming-gel.70258/


----------



## Lin19687

Did my 2 batches yesterday, Veryyyy Slowwwlllyyy 
I tried to NOT line one of my new molds.
Learned that I would rather be pissy at the freezer paper then want to throw the mold out the window ;o


----------



## amd

Oh Lin! I tried that once with a rebatch... thinking that because it didn't need to saponify it wouldn't stick  to the mold. I'm still trying to clean up after that mess...

Last night I ...
Masterbatched oils with 1% stearic acid
Checked soap stock inventory
Updated store listings
Made some mp embeds for my once a month "foofoo" soap
Did the calculations for said foofoo soap and printed out the recipe
printed out the recipe for a soap using Crafter's Choice Sweet Coralline
took some of the recycling out of the soap lab so maybe I can get to one of the cabinets by the end of the week

Tonight I am going to do a honey soap with the 1% stearic acid recipe. I've been curious if this would help firm up the honey soap the same way it does the other soaps. Sometimes I have to wait a full week to cut honey soap. I'm a bit nervous that they are going to overheat like crazy, it seems that the 1% stearic acid has been pushing everything to gel very easily, whereas my regular recipe I have to cover with a box and insulate with towels.

I've been using some of the soaps I made with the first tests using stearic acid and I really like them. I compared the lather to a 6 month bar of soap and was blown away by how identical they are. Just to clarify, I don't think this is a replacement for a good cure time, but I do think it helps my new soaps get the lathering qualities of an older soap. Just for curiosity sake, I think this weekend I am going to do the water test discussed here. I'm still thinking that the older bar will fare better through that test than the newer stearic acid bar, but in general I've been curious how my soaps would fare through this kind of test so it probably isn't so much comparing between the two as just seeing what my soap does in general.


----------



## Rune

Lin19687 said:


> I tried to NOT line one of my new molds.
> Learned that I would rather be pissy at the freezer paper then want to throw the mold out the window ;o



Try to line the mold with plastic coated table cloth (wax cloth?). I do that, and it works great! It's reusable too, so you just have to cut it to fit once.

Today I have finally ordered some fragrance oils. And a hell of a lot of it too. 5 liter (169 fluid oz) And from a country in the world that is almost as far away from me as it possibly can be, Australia. Only New Zealand is further away. I did not plan to buy supplies that far away, but they are the only one that have scents packed full of sandalwood, oud, amber and musk. I love oriental scents, and they had tons of it. And it was sandalwood in almost every fragrance blend. I guess since Australia is the world's largest sandalwood oil producer. So they love their sandalwood down under, and so do I here in the extreme north. And oud is just amazing. And very uncommon to find as fragrance oil. So I just had to buy from such a faraway country. Shipping will be expensive (I don't know how expensive yet, since I have to arrange my own courier as soon as they send me the weight and dimensions of the parcel, but it is in the range of 60-100 US dollars), but boy how affordable their products are (compared to European prices). And they had a big end of the line sale. So I got a huge quantity for little money. That is just perfect for a beginner. But I had to order at full price too, since their most tempting fragrances not were on any sale. But well, I got Antique Sandalwood on sale and a scent called Moroccan Escape, so I got something very tempting for almost free.

When I calculated the price for the goods + an estimation of the freight + Norwegian VAT on both the goods and the freight + Norwegian customs fees, it was still affordable. Not cheap, but affordable enough. Cheaper than most European suppliers.

I ordered from Eroma. I just hope they are great. On the fragrance oil spreadsheet here on the forum, there are just a couple of scents from them, too few to judge. But I see the Aussies uses Eroma fragrances, so I guess they are not too bad. But I think and hope they are stunning! How their scents will behave in cold processed soap, only God knows, and I guess the Aussie soapers know a lot about it too. But that is a problem when ordering from everywhere else too, except America. Nobody writes if it is an accelerating scent, how it discolors, how much vanilla it contains etc, etc. Only the Americans have such information on their websites. Sad, but true. So I guess I always must have a disaster plan as backup if the soap seizes or something. I have no idea how it will discolor either. Eroma only writes yes or no about vanilla content. And most scents do contain vanilla. Only God knows how much. But well, not better in Europe either. Most doesn't even mention vanilla.

But what to do with 5 liters of fragrance oils? That will be enough for around 1500 bars of soap! (If I use 30 ml per 970 grams of oil). I guess I have to perfect a good base recipe and get my soaps out there somewhere a little bit sooner than expected. Especially if there is an expiration date on the fragrance oils. I dream of doing wholesale in a small scale. Maybe that dream can come to life one day. And for that to happen, I need to make soap more frequently, not 6 months apart. Without sufficient hands-on experience, it will be nothing else than soaps on the edge of disaster in one way or another.

I have a coffee soap to make, an advanced one, sort of. Auntie Clara had an amazing blog post about glycerin rivers and how you can make soaps packed full of them and achieve the most fabulous designs. So I have to give that method a try. It's maybe not for beginners, but what the heck, I've had tons of disasters before, and several soaps in the garbage bin already, so what to loose? A tortoise designed coffee soap with high water content, a long time oven gelling and slow cooling, that's the plan. I had something more advanced in mind too, but have changed my mind and will try to recreate Auntie Claras leather soap or the tortoise soap, just as a practise. Here you can read the very interesting article Auntie Clara wrote (check out her breathtaking swirl soap made without swirling anything):

https://auntieclaras.com/2018/05/how-to-make-glycerine-rivers/


----------



## Lin19687

wow


----------



## Rogue-Soaper

WOW you all have so much energy!  I just had back surgery and can not stand log enough to soap yet.  But I am chomping at the bit to get some soap made.


----------



## dalewaite48

I just finished a huge wholesale Etsy order, that consisted of ED containers of lotion and 20 containers of of salt scrubs 20 containers of body butters and then some pencil floral spray i I just finished a huge wholesale Etsy order, that consisted of 80 containers of lotion and 20 containers of of salt scrubs, 20 containers of body butters, and 50 mini floral sprays.  Now just need to get it packaged up and shipped out to Arizona


----------



## amd

Yesterday I cut soap, photographed and packaged soap (NOT the soap that was cut, ha), and made soap. Specifically soap cupcakes, which I am developing a hatred for. I make a huge mess when it comes to the frosting - more of a mess than usual- and something always happens. Yesterday my frosting kept separating. My other soaps were the honey with stearic acid, which was a five pour process to get a triangle design. Crossing fingers. I haven't decided if I'm going to try to cut today or tomorrow, usually my honey soaps have to sit 2-3 days before I can cut. The other soap was a plain base with soap shreds. My shred pile is ridiculous.


----------



## Lin19687

Put together another wire shelf unit and moved things around.
Large order of bulk oil cubes put under shelves or put into 5 gal buckets for immediate use.

I still have to move some drying soap around.
Need to figure out my Signage for a FM for end of June.

OMG can you believe it is Memorial day already ??


----------



## zolveria

HAVANA: my blend of Cuban tobacco bergamot and other fragrnaces.

SOMETIMES IN SPRING:


----------



## Misschief

I am finally making more soap. I'm attempting a beach themed soap. It feels like forever!

And here it is. Scented with Voyageur's Rain FO. I learned a lot about trace and how long I have to work with my batter. This one was a dream to work with, a vegetarian friendly recipe with olive oil, coconut oil, cocoa butter, shea butter, and Crisco.


----------



## loriag

Misschief said:


> And here it is. Scented with Voyageur's Rain FO. I learned a lot about trace and how long I have to work with my batter. This one was a dream to work with, a vegetarian friendly recipe with olive oil, coconut oil, cocoa butter, shea butter, and Crisco.


Beautiful!

I cut yesterday's batch, first time trying a gradient colour. I kinda like the wavy lines. Reminds me of the mountain ranges. 
 Today I made a berries and cream batch with pink clay. I haven't tried this FO, there were no supplier comments on colour and it has a vanilla content so we will see if I have brown or pink soap tomorrow.


----------



## Lin19687

I made a Salt bar batch last night
Then forgot it was in the mold as I left the room 
1/2 got crumbly and only managed 5 full bars and 2,  1/2 bars out of 12.
I may just cut the goofs and see if I can make them 1/2 bars.


----------



## SoapAddict415

Lin19687 said:


> I made a Salt bar batch last night
> Then forgot it was in the mold as I left the room
> 1/2 got crumbly and only managed 5 full bars and 2,  1/2 bars out of 12.
> I may just cut the goofs and see if I can make them 1/2 bars.


Maybe you could stir the crumbly bits into another soap, like a confetti soap.


----------



## Rune

Today I ordered a single wire soap cutter, jippi! And two handmade soaps. I'm not sure if I ordered the handmade soaps, but I think so. I really can't find out either. I paid a price that seems to be just for the cutter. So I don't know. I have ordered from Turkey, via email conversation with the company. The soap cutter was really, really cheap. That's why I in the first place mailed them and asked if they could ship it to me. But with shipping and all, it will not be very cheap at all. Affordable, yes, but not dirt cheap (I have to pay $86 in total). If it doesn't go thru customs with ease, which I think it will, it will be even more expensive. But that is the reality up here in the outskirts of everything, so nothing new. Such things as soap cutters or fragrance oils does not exist in my country, unless you make them yourself, so it has to be ordered from abroad, with the hazzle that can be.

I bought a mitre box at a hardware store, but that did not work at all. The box is too low. Well, I managed somewhat to cut my soap, but it is definately not a good solution.

If you live closer to Turkey, or are going on holiday there, this company have nice soap cutters for a low price. I think it is the turkish currency that makes it so affordable for foreigners. You can get a..., yes, what is it called in english? A cutter to cut a whole loaf at the same time, tank cutter, maybe? Multi-wire cutter! That is the correct name, I think. Well, you can get it in Turkey for as low as $86 + shipping. And their cutters look like high quality.

Here is a link to their cutters: https://www.lilyumsabun.com/sabun-kesme-aletleri


----------



## Lin19687

I have the multiple wire cutter (bud cutter) and LOVE IT !
I never got the miter box to work out well for me either 

@SoapAddict415 I have a bag for ALL scraps, salt included.  No idea what I will do with it all when I get it full. 
I put shavings in there from CP soap as well, MP in a seperate bag (for what little I did of MP).

Did 3 batches today.  I have figured out that just about everything Accelerates with my recipe  Le Sigh  But I had fun today playing with the REALLY thick batter into the mold. 
I even made notes, now lets see if I can read it later HAHAHA


----------



## cmzaha

Lin19687 said:


> I have the multiple wire cutter (bud cutter) and LOVE IT !
> I never got the miter box to work out well for me either
> 
> @SoapAddict415 I have a bag for ALL scraps, salt included.  No idea what I will do with it all when I get it full.
> I put shavings in there from CP soap as well, MP in a seperate bag (for what little I did of MP).
> 
> Did 3 batches today.  I have figured out that just about everything Accelerates with my recipe  Le Sigh  But I had fun today playing with the REALLY thick batter into the mold.
> I even made notes, now lets see if I can read it later HAHAHA


Is your recipe, by chance, high in Palm. My Vegan recipe traces quickly with 45% palm


----------



## Lin19687

Why yes, yes it is 
Most people around here are not a big fan of Lard.  They just don't understand I guess 
I actually like it this way.  Not a long wait, I get to cut that day if I don't make the soap in the evening.


----------



## NsMar42111

Made two batches of soap (Sandalwood and an EO mix) and might make two more if I feel like washing crockpots....


----------



## Lin19687

WHERE is the pic ??? lol


----------



## amd

I wound up cutting my soap at about the 24 hour mark. It was not as soft as usual, so I think the added stearic acid does help honey soaps. They are still a softer soap in general though. 

Yesterday I made another batch of Eucalyptus Mint soap, and just general messing around. I had every intention of making some lip and nail balms... but sat on the patio and enjoyed a cold cocktail instead. Oh, I did take inventory of my EO and FO stash. I have a lot of half full bottles that need to get used up. I put together a couple of designs for the next 2 or 3 soaps, tinkering with mixing some colors to see if I can come up with a nice Jade color to go with BB's FO of the same name. I won't get into the soap lab tonight - the kids want to go get their library cards renewed, I need to do soap dishes, and then I have a late video conference meeting for work.

And just to make sure Lin doesnt yell at me too... the cut pic of my honey soap, the top of my eucamint soap, and the display rack my mom got for my bubble scoops. I'll need to add some buckets to hold them, but I think it will work great.View attachment 30488


----------



## Lin19687

lol - I just like to see the beautiful pics you all have
I like those


----------



## amd

Lin19687 said:


> lol - I just like to see the beautiful pics you all have
> I like those


Me too [emoji3]


----------



## m.d. clark

FlybyStardancer said:


> So I'm just wondering what stages everyone's at.  I'm a curious little cat, I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just drew out planes for some soap i will be making Friday when i'm able to bye more oil i'm so excited about . this recipe its 20%lard 20%coconut oil 30% sunflower oil (infused with roses from my garden) 30% olive oil  added honey and walnut shells for scrub i'm thinking of using grapefruit and lemongrass eos  i've used this recipe before with some fo and it was fantastic im so excited oh and i grated a bunch of laundry soap and some rebatch soap all day . yesterday it took forever but so worth the effort





Lin19687 said:


> lol - I just like to see the beautiful pics you all have
> I like those


----------



## Misschief

I got all my soap labels ready for printing... not a small job, I might add!


----------



## zolveria

Caribbean shore


----------



## Lin19687

Can you give me an *honest* opinion ... Do you like the way this soap looks, color wise?
It smells like a green apple, sweet.

I hate it due to swirl not working, DD thinks it is cute.

No soap stuff today  I have to go to Auto dealer to get some Warranty stuff done on my car and will be sitting waiting for it.


----------



## zolveria

12 hours later very hard and shaped them this morning after cutting weighing 4.3 bars a light already due to water discount
Curing and a water bath or alcohol bath.


----------



## wardbond

Ancient Resin Protection Soap (Benzoin, Myrrh Frankincense, Cascarilla, Silk)  May 2018 Blue Moon!














Made on the May Blue Moon

Real Resin tears of:
Frankinsence, Myrrh Benzoiin 

w/ the fine exfoiliant powder of eggshells and luxurious conditioning of Silk Cocoons

Oils of: 
Oilive, Coconut, Grapeseed, Palm. And African Shea Butter

All natural. No Perfumes, no essential oils.



wardbond said:


> Ancient Resin Protection Soap (Benzoin, Myrrh Frankincense, Cascarilla, Silk)  May 2018 Blue Moon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made on the May Blue Moon
> 
> Real Resin tears of:
> Frankinsence, Myrrh Benzoiin
> 
> w/ the fine exfoiliant powder of eggshells and luxurious conditioning of Silk Cocoons
> 
> Oils of:
> Oilive, Coconut, Grapeseed, Palm. And African Shea Butter
> 
> All natural. No Perfumes, no essential oils.



Ward, how do you use the resins in your soap? I have Frankinsence and I've often wondered how it can be used, other than burning it.



Misschief said:


> Ward, how do you use the resins in your soap? I have Frankinsence and I've often wondered how it can be used, other than burning it.



I did a YouTube search  for "resin soap making". And this was a more than comprehensive video.... She talks about when to add... The tears.... She disolves in the lye... Before adding to the oil..





wardbond said:


> I did a YouTube search  for "resin soap making". And this was a more than comprehensive video....


  




I just wonder if there are any scent left after cooking out the essential oils by first adding the resins it to the lye water and and then hot processing the soap? I think there must be a better method out there somewhere to preserve as much as the scent as possible instead of boiling the precious oils two times.



Rune said:


> I just wonder if there are any scent left after cooking out the essential oils by first adding the resins it to the lye water and and then hot processing the soap? I think there must be a better method out there somewhere to preserve as much as the scent as possible instead of boiling the precious oils two times.



She did say in the video that the scent of the resins does remain.

Well, that was fun..... not! Voyageur's Sensual Amber really accelerates trace. It went from barely tracing to plop it in the mold in seconds! The soap looks good in the mold but it won't look anything like I'd envisioned.



Misschief said:


> She did say in the video that the scent of the resins does remain.


I think it smells amazing . I bring it right up to my nose and inhale.... I think the Myrrh and Benzoin stand out a bit more than the Frankincense.. but still very comforting.. and though i might loath to use the phrase "smells so natural" that just what I feel when I process the smell. Like a newborn baby smell lol



zolveria said:


> oooh the frank is so nice.. how much did you pay for the resin?



I bought a kilo of it from India on eBay.ca for about 25CAD.. So technically it is a different tree from hajar mountains. 

Here is a link...though Amazon has good prices too..


https://m.ebay.com/sch/i.html?kw=frankincense+resin&_from=R40&_nkw=frankincense+resin+1pound&_sop=15

Thanks


----------



## Lin19687

I bought more RBO..    it was on sale


----------



## Escott752

I bought new embed molds today!  Thinking up some pineapple soaps.


----------



## Misschief

Not quite 11 a.m. and I have two batches of soap made. First, a batch of Obsidian's Salt Bars (my absolute fave, btw, can't recommend it enough) and second, a batch of Lemon Poppyseed soap, scented with Yuzu FO and Sweet Orange EO. I've made Lemon Poppyseed a few times and I think I'm happiest with this particular batch. Hopefully the colour doesn't change too much because it's perfect!


----------



## Lin19687

Oh that does look so yummy !

almost 4pm, made 4 batches, 2 still wrapped and gelling, 2 on rack (in mold) cooling.
Kulu Bay, Peace, Jamaica me Crazy and Sand Castles ( tried to make a beach/ocean/sunset coloring but doubt it will work out like me head was thinking)- all from NG


----------



## SunRiseArts

Very pretty, you must be selling a lot Mischeif!


----------



## Misschief

SunRiseArts said:


> Very pretty, you must be selling a lot Mischeif!



Actually, I haven't started yet but I am definitely stocking up, making more of the soap that has been popular so far. It looks like I may be starting at the market later this month. John's been encouraging me to get it happening.



Lin19687 said:


> Oh that does look so yummy !
> 
> almost 4pm, made 4 batches, 2 still wrapped and gelling, 2 on rack (in mold) cooling.
> Kulu Bay, Peace, Jamaica me Crazy and Sand Castles ( tried to make a beach/ocean/sunset coloring but doubt it will work out like me head was thinking)- all from NG



You have me beat today, Lin. I'm about to start my 3rd batch of the day... Precious Metals (white with swirls of gold, silver, and copper). I'm really enjoying myself today; it feels good to be so into soapmaking again.


----------



## Lin19687

It's so fun !
I only have 4 of the big molds or I might have more.

I measure all the water and put in freezer, do my coffee and , then mix lye outside to cool down, measure out everything and put them in little piles. Oh and have my molds lined.
Then I finish 2nd coffee and more  and some  then I soap 
By the time I am on my 2nd batch my 1st batch was just about Gelled and so on.

I have a high Palm recipe so I will be cutting the soap later tonight


----------



## zolveria

oooh the frank is so nice.. how much did you pay for the resin?


----------



## redhead1226

Misschief said:


> Well, that was fun..... not! Voyageur's Sensual Amber really accelerates trace. It went from barely tracing to plop it in the mold in seconds! The soap looks good in the mold but it won't look anything like I'd envisioned.



I hate when that happens. Ive been testing my FO's lately before I soap with them. I test 4 or 5 at a time when there are no reviews.  BB of course puts the info on the bottle but I do not trust most of the other reviews as many are rewarded for their reviews on some sites. I had the same problem last month. Soap on a stick basically.


----------



## Lin19687

ohhh I hate Soap on a stick.
Bummer it got away from you.


----------



## MuddleDesigns

Stamped my soaps, getting them ready for sale later this month.  I'm super excited, I have a whole series that I'm working on!
Also made a wasabi soap, that's the one in the mold with the pink silicone under it.  

After four soaps this mold from Michael's has bowed out and now it leaks, I'm really not happy.  The mold WAS filled to the top, look how much leaked out of it!  I hand wash and keep on a flat surface, there's no reason for it to have bowed out.  I'll have to see if I can get a silicone ten inch mold instead.  I liked this mold because it gave me eight bars of soap, and was easy to put back together.  Not worth the $24 I paid for it though, not if it warps out of shape. I didn't want the silicone one because it takes longer for the soap to set up enough to be cut. 

Maybe someone can suggest a good 9" mold that gives me eight 1" bars?


----------



## SunRiseArts

Mischief, good luck in the market!

My favorite mold is this one.  Is on the smaller side, as you can get 8 1 inch, 4 oz bar, as long as you top it over.

They have another one that is a little larger, and it would make 10 bars, aprox 4.5 to 5 oz.


----------



## MuddleDesigns

SunRiseArts said:


> Mischief, good luck in the market!
> 
> My favorite mold is this one.  Is on the smaller side, as you can get 8 1 inch, 4 oz bar, as long as you top it over.
> 
> They have another one that is a little larger, and it would make 10 bars, aprox 4.5 to 5 oz.



Ooo, that's a nice mold!  Thanks for the link!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Rune said:


> I just wonder if there are any scent left after cooking out the essential oils by first adding the resins it to the lye water and and then hot processing the soap? I think there must be a better method out there somewhere to preserve as much as the scent as possible instead of boiling the precious oils two times.


Hi Rune,
No worries... resins/rosin have a high melt point so adding to 130°F / 54°C  lye is not "boiling" and somewhat necessary to get the resins to melt enough to be liquid; soap oils were also 130°F / 54°C (if I heard correctly) when combined with the dual lye solution. Then processed in 170°F /77°C oven, turned OFF before the batch (insulated with towel wrap) was put into the oven. The essential oils (myrrh & thyme) were added the next morning when the gelled soap had cooled to 78°F / 25°C.   HTH



Lin19687 said:


> ohhh I hate Soap on a stick.


Soap-on-a-stick TIP: When that happens, leave the stick in the batter and walk away for 5 full minutes... set a timer if you have to. When you come back, the batch will be going into gel and it's easier to stir and pour into the mold.   Another tip I've heard of but never tried is to add an ounce or 2 or 4 ounces of COLD water, depending on the size batch; stir it in and get ready to pour once thoroughly mixed.   HTH


----------



## cmzaha

MuddleDesigns said:


> Stamped my soaps, getting them ready for sale later this month.  I'm super excited, I have a whole series that I'm working on!
> Also made a wasabi soap, that's the one in the mold with the pink silicone under it.
> 
> After four soaps this mold from Michael's has bowed out and now it leaks, I'm really not happy.  The mold WAS filled to the top, look how much leaked out of it!  I hand wash and keep on a flat surface, there's no reason for it to have bowed out.  I'll have to see if I can get a silicone ten inch mold instead.  I liked this mold because it gave me eight bars of soap, and was easy to put back together.  Not worth the $24 I paid for it though, not if it warps out of shape. I didn't want the silicone one because it takes longer for the soap to set up enough to be cut.
> 
> Maybe someone can suggest a good 9" mold that gives me eight 1" bars?
> 
> View attachment 30551
> View attachment 30552


I am guessing you tightened the bolts to tight, that will make a hdpe mold bow. I have a couple of those molds for test soaps and they have not bowed after making many many batches of soap. Never over tighten the bolts. The other issue would be if you put them in the oven and cpop, those molds are not thick enough hdpe for cpop process


----------



## Lin19687

Cut my loaves last night and too tired to put on rack.
So I am racking this morning.  Also will be turning all the other bars.......because I forgot last week.
I should just set an alarm on my phone on Sundays to just do this.


----------



## Misschief

Zany_in_CO said:


> Soap-on-a-stick TIP: When that happens, leave the stick in the batter and walk away for 5 full minutes... set a timer if you have to. When you come back, the batch will be going into gel and it's easier to stir and pour into the mold.   Another tip I've heard of but never tried is to add an ounce or 2 or 4 ounces of COLD water, depending on the size batch; stir it in and get ready to pour once thoroughly mixed.   HTH



Good to know, Zany. Thanks for that.

I'll be cutting it today (still not quite awake) but here's the naughty soap from yesterday. The original intention was a drop swirl. Yeah, that didn't work out very well. I may actually try again today.


----------



## Rune

Zany_in_CO said:


> Hi Rune,
> No worries... resins/rosin have a high melt point so adding to 130°F / 54°C  lye is not "boiling" and somewhat necessary to get the resins to melt enough to be liquid; soap oils were also 130°F / 54°C (if I heard correctly) when combined with the dual lye solution. Then processed in 170°F /77°C oven, turned OFF before the batch (insulated with towel wrap) was put into the oven. The essential oils (myrrh & thyme) were added the next morning when the gelled soap had cooled to 78°F / 25°C.   HTH



I think that must be another video. In the video at the top of page 366, she has the resins added to the water before the lye is added, so it will heat up a lot. And then she is hot processing it on the stove. So it must be way hotter than 130 fahrenheit or 54 celsius. And the essential oils that are present in the resins will evaporate along with the steam. That's why they are essential oils, they are made that way. We have a better word for them in norwegian; eteriske oljer, which means ethereal oils or etheric oils. So they fly off in the air. And with high heat, they really start to fly.

Maybe she is using the resins most for color. And maybe she believes in skin benefits too. I don't believe too much in such things when it comes to soap. I wonder how those marvellous oats can pull moisture to the skin when they are all washed down the drains? No, I don't believe too much, no.



Misschief said:


> She did say in the video that the scent of the resins does remain.



Aha! Okey. I missed that. But I got bored and fast forwarded here and there. Thank you!


----------



## Misschief

I took pics of my cut soaps this morning. The one with the shells is "On the Beach". The others are Lemon Poppyseed and what was supposed to be the Precious Metals soap. I'm not entirely unhappy with how it turned out but it sure doesn't look like it was supposed to.


----------



## SunRiseArts

Beautiful soap!


----------



## mulline

A simple HP rebatch


----------



## Kerry K.

Smelled various oils for my next soap.  Am going to try osmanthus with tonka bean, because I read they go together.  Usually I combine the oils in a 1 ml vial to see if they go together, then mix the whole thing up the day of soaping.


----------



## loriag

Got distracted while soaping today, added an ingredient I did not mean to but am just so in the habit of, than couldn't remember if I added castor oil, after I molded of course and set to rest. So weighed everything to try and figure it out. Ended up adding 4% more castor, will see how this one turns out. Oh well at least it is not a big batch if it does not.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Rune said:


> ...We have a better word for them in norwegian; eteriske oljer, which means ethereal oils or etheric oils. So they fly off in the air. And with high heat, they really start to fly...


True, Rune, but resins/rosin and essential oils are not the same thing and the heat of the lye solution as well as the increased heat during saponification help to melt the hard resins ...but neither reaches the "boiling" point, which is what I was really referring to.

This discussion really deserves its own thread...


----------



## amd

I made 3 batches of bubble scoops and 2 batches of soap over the weekend. Had coffee with a fellow soapmaker on Saturday morning, which was a fun 2.5 hours. I washed some soap dishes. Followed up on potential sales on FB posts. I really need to get better at that. I found these table cloths that are insanely expensive, but looked so nice on another soaper's setup. I told my hubby if he bought them for me that would be my anniversary/Christmas/birthday presents for the next year. I only need 3 of them, so that seems reasonable, yes? I don't have much on the to-do list for this week. Just prep for a show on Saturday and masterbatching oils. Might squeeze in a test batch or two of FO's from BCN. Mostly I will be working on the hutch project because my husband is tired of it taking up space in his workshop.


----------



## cmzaha

amd said:


> I made 3 batches of bubble scoops and 2 batches of soap over the weekend. Had coffee with a fellow soapmaker on Saturday morning, which was a fun 2.5 hours. I washed some soap dishes. Followed up on potential sales on FB posts. I really need to get better at that. I found these table cloths that are insanely expensive, but looked so nice on another soaper's setup. I told my hubby if he bought them for me that would be my anniversary/Christmas/birthday presents for the next year. I only need 3 of them, so that seems reasonable, yes? I don't have much on the to-do list for this week. Just prep for a show on Saturday and masterbatching oils. Might squeeze in a test batch or two of FO's from BCN. Mostly I will be working on the hutch project because my husband is tired of it taking up space in his workshop.


How are your labels going to look on a busy tablecloth? I like my labels and packaging to stand and let them add the color. But of course that is just my opinion, and if you use crates/wood in your display they could work. Of course I set up 7 tables normally and at some markets 10 so those would be quite un-affordable. I will say they are neat looking but I would think one could tire of them easily, especially since displays tend to be ever evolving


----------



## amd

cmzaha said:


> How are your labels going to look on a busy tablecloth? I like my labels and packaging to stand and let them add the color. But of course that is just my opinion, and if you use crates/wood in your display they could work. Of course I set up 7 tables normally and at some markets 10 so those would be quite un-affordable. I will say they are neat looking but I would think one could tire of them easily, especially since displays tend to be ever evolving



Good point about how the overall appearance looks. One would have to be very careful which cloths to use. The soaper that shared her setup with these cloths (I think she has the light pine) has a very colorful products and neutral wood displays so her products really pop. (On Instagram @1904apothecarylane) I'm 99% sure my husband isn't going to buy them for me, so I think I'm safe  I mostly thought to share the table cloths in case anyone else would use them. Or be like me and just like to look at them, 'cuz really $180 in table cloths for 3 tables is not a reality I live in.


----------



## SoapAddict415

I really miss my Crafters Choice #1504 1 pound molds. I have no idea what happened to them so today I looked into replacing them. The price has gone from $9.95 each to $14.95 each plus shipping [emoji14]. That's a little too pricey for me right now so I've been online looking for an alternative. Then my fragrance oils arrived today from Wellington [emoji1]! I now have everything I need to duplicate an order of cinnamon scrub soap that a coworker has been asking me for since February. I made it for her as a Christmas gift and she keeps telling me that different members of her family want "every bar I can make". I've got a feeling that it's really just her lol. I'd give her more for free because I like doing stuff like that but if she's willing to pay for a full batch, who am I to argue [emoji6]?


----------



## Lin19687

@amd Have you looked into the Fabric store in your area?

Since my thing is Rustic, I was looking for a 'wood' fabric but they didn't have any.
I am thinking of just getting Burlap around the bottom and thin Wood laminate flooring for the top.  It clicks together so taking it apart is easy to move/store   I would put velcro at corners to help keep it in place.

I have dark wood trays for the soap to sit on, so I am looking for a lighter color.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

amd said:


> I found these table cloths that are insanely expensive, but looked so nice on another soaper's setup. I told my hubby if he bought them for me that would be my anniversary/Christmas/birthday presents for the next year. I only need 3 of them, so that seems reasonable, yes?



YIKES! This is just practical ole me, but I highly doubt those tablecloths are going to return any real sales value for the $$$ spent. For an idea on where your $$$ might be better invested, you might want to take a cue from this thread...
https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/first-farmers-market-day-of-the-summer.70367/#post-703420


----------



## amd

I'm not looking to invest, thanks. It was meant to be an "ooh look at this" humorous mention (hence the comment that I suggested my husband buy them for me in lieu of three gifting occasions). I'm pretty happy with my setup, although it could use some perking up, but not at that price tag. I already overspent for the racks I already use that I bought fairly cheap at $50 each but now need more and can't find them for less than $90. ("Fairly cheap" in reference to the price that I find them at now, not in general.) Sigh. I'll work on making myself clearer and opt out of sharing stuff like this in the future.


----------



## MuddleDesigns

Made another soap in my Pride series. Panoramic Horizon is the title this time. Really loving the swirls! Another 18 bars!


----------



## Jimmy271

I made a huge stock of soap and place order here for by the best packaging boxes supplier company online in USA.



lizzysoap said:


> So I had made Easter egg soaps for the kids (mine and nieces and nephews). I just used regular Easter Eggs from the store, the soap is not releasing very well at all. But each one is colored differently, I only have one completely out of the mold. So here it is.View attachment 29374



wow how beautiful this is looking. Do you produce for own use or sale purpose?


----------



## Lin19687

}thanks{

I got no soapy things done today


----------



## shunt2011

Lin19687 said:


> Can you all Delete the posts when you delete the User?  The links are still active.  Not sure if they are spam/scam or not but just noticed that the link still works if you hover over it.............. not that I am clicking on it
> 
> I got no soapy things done today



What are you referring to. I don’t see anything wrong on this post.


----------



## msunnerstood

Now that im done moving, I placed a new fragrance order. Being the impatient person I am. Im currently making liquid soap paste because my fragrance doesnt come until tomorrow.


----------



## NsMar42111

Working on new labels for a rebranding of my essential oil based soaps...now I have to actually stick them on the boxes.


----------



## NsMar42111

shunt, Jimmy 271 was a spammer....


----------



## JasmineTea

@SoapAddict415 - Mmm...cinnamon scrub soap sounds yummy!


----------



## amd

Nothing soapy made this week. Mostly packaging soaps off the cure rack and getting ready for a show on Saturday.

Next week's plans are to do a charcoal & tea tree, and random small batches to clean out the 2oz FO bottles I've been hoarding. Maybe take a couple stabs at the strong arm/mustache swirl. My soapy friend and I are trying to figure it out, and I've gotten to a point where I can get it in the middle bars of my 12" mold. I want to move up to trying it in my 24" mold to see if I can get the swirl through more bars. I'm suspecting that height of the pour and speed play a part of getting the swirl, which makes sense that I'm not getting it through the end bars where I slow down the pour to prepare to stop, so a longer mold might be key. I'm nervous about a high pour with 4lbs of oil, so I might try pouring on a step ladder instead of holding the bowl above my head level... yeah, that would probably be safer for clumsy me.

Sorry for rambling... I'm nervous about my show. New area, new organizer, supposed to be a large event, and lots of misc little things that I have to do yet. I think I've typed out something here 6 times and my brain has taken it into a galaxy of odd ramblings. Oh! That reminds me, I should figure out my soap challenge entry and do that next week too....


----------



## Gaye

My first post . I made whipping cream soap a couple of days ago and right from the get go it was not turning out to be a stellar  day.  I found my recipe,  did my lye calc, as I was doubling my original recipe, then proceded to get my lye solution  going.  Then started measuring all my oils. Oh hum, I did not have near enough sweet almond oil, so after much fiddling around with the lye calc., gave up trying to match what I had brewing and added canola oil to make up the difference. Next Oh hum, was adding my frozen whipping cream to the warmed oils, again not near enough and do not live near any grocery stores, so I thought what the heck I'll used canned coconut milk, mainly the solid part. I then added the lye solution got it to light trace and added some powered oatmeal and FO. It was aĺl working just fine, poured it into my loaf box and had enough left over for some cupcakes. I put it into the freezer for 4 hours and then left  it out overnight and half the next day.  When I cut it into bars it had gone through a partial gel, not pretty! I'm pretty new at this so I am learning as I go along. It would be really smart for me to actually  measure everything out before beginning,  light bulb moment! I know milk products cause acceleration and thought freezing  would solve that problem, perhaps I should have left it in the freezer longer or maybe I should have hot processed it, something I have not yet done. Any advice? I'm also a bit worried that my lye solution was perhaps too much, is there anyway to check soap for left over lye?


----------



## SoapAddict415

JasmineTea said:


> @SoapAddict415 - Mmm...cinnamon scrub soap sounds yummy!


Thank you JasmineTea. I'm going to make a batch this weekend. I was going to make a double batch but DH wasn't paying attention and threw out the box from my last order which had half of the FO I need.


----------



## Lin19687

@amd I have a bunch of 1-2 oz samples I should just toss all together and see what comes out 
With my luck it would be Stellar and I wouldn't be able to redo it.  Some of these testers are not longer made and some companies gone too.  I hate to just toss them.

I think tonight i will do that.


----------



## amd

@Lin19687 I usually buy FO's in 2oz bottles until I see how well they soap/sell. I was fragrancing at .5oz PPO, but at the beginning of this year I bumped up to 1oz PPO. Now I have all these 2oz bottles that have .5-1.0 oz. Oh, and I did pick up a bunch of 1oz sample bottles from BCN. The bottles that have less than a full oz will probably get used for bubble scoops... but there's a lot of 4-bar batches in my future! Let's hope I sell a bunch of soap so that I can justify having 60 something different soaps.  Plus I have 40-ish 2oz bottles that I have never used. I'm to the point now where I have filled both of the drawers I have designated and I'm creeping over to the shelves and back end of the work table. It's actually started to cause me stress. Hi, my name is Sherry and I'm a FO ho...


----------



## Lin19687

LOL,  I got all these littl'ins from someone that was clearing out their stuff.  Some I don't like some I do.
I like the Bubble scoop idea.

 No soapy today but may get ready for some tomorrow.


----------



## SoapAddict415

I finally made my cinnamon scrub soap for my coworker. I didn't take good notes last time but I remember that I had to HP it. I think this is why. It looks like oil is pooling. I hope it's just gel phase and not separation because not all of the bars are doing it.


----------



## SoapAddict415

I'm rebatching those cinnamon scrub bars and making a note this time to just HP the batch next time. Or maybe I'll try adding the pumice before I pour into the molds instead of adding it to my oils. If I remember, this recipe did the same thing the first time I made it.


----------



## msunnerstood

I finally got to make my first bar soap in my new house (Thank God) it feels like forever since I made a batch. Tried a new scent (which I do all too often) called Beach, which I renamed to Sandy Beaches. Tonight's endeavor is Honey Clementine.


----------



## Misschief

Slowly getting ready for my first market next week. I've been playing with my table layout, shrink wrapping soap and coming up with ideas for add-ons. I made some Washcloth Cupcakes; each cup has 50 grams of Jelly Belly jellybeans and the "cherry" on top is a fruit Tootsie Roll.


----------



## msunnerstood

Misschief said:


> Slowly getting ready for my first market next week. I've been playing with my table layout, shrink wrapping soap and coming up with ideas for add-ons. I made some Washcloth Cupcakes; each cup has 50 grams of Jelly Belly jellybeans and the "cherry" on top is a fruit Tootsie Roll.
> 
> View attachment 30682
> View attachment 30683
> View attachment 30684


Everything looks great. Lots of variety and beautiful soaps


----------



## cmzaha

Word of advice, it those are edible candies check with the market owner/manager and make sure you can sell them? I understand you are not selling the candy directly, but you are including them. Here we cannot sell any type of food item or even include in a basket without all the permits for selling pre-packaged food items. We can have a jar of candy-canes, candy etc to give away as long as it is not included with a for sale item. Better safe than sorry. 

The cupcakes are cute and you could always add on a small m&p soap on top


----------



## mulline

I had some fun with micas today


----------



## msunnerstood

mulline said:


> I had some fun with micas today


Pretty!!


----------



## happyshopper

made some M&P with my son.

we did one in an aeroplane mould, I was surprised this unmoulded in one piece as its was a rigid plastic bath bomb mould.

We then did 4 layers in a loaf mould. We used micas for the transparent layers but used too much as they came out a solid colour.

First attempt. I was shocked that I got the layers to hold together, son is well chuffed with them and already deciding who he is going to give them away to!

EDIT: sorry everyone just seen this is in the lye based section so above is not relevant. Is there a way I can delete a post?


----------



## IDA

northernsoap said:


> Just did a clear test for my glycerin base LS that thickened today - came out 90 percent clear - that's way better than yesterday.


Do you use ph-sticks? For the test


----------



## cmzaha

I managed to get 2 batches of Nagy Dragon poured and 1 batch of Nag Champa. More restocking done  All are dual lye vinegar and Nag Champa has Camel's Milk. Meant to make all three vegan


----------



## Lin19687

@happyshopper I don't think it matters.  you did a "soapy" thing 

I, did nothing


----------



## cmzaha

happyshopper said:


> made some M&P with my son.
> 
> we did one in an aeroplane mould, I was surprised this unmoulded in one piece as its was a rigid plastic bath bomb mould.
> 
> We then did 4 layers in a loaf mould. We used micas for the transparent layers but used too much as they came out a solid colour.
> 
> First attempt. I was shocked that I got the layers to hold together, son is well chuffed with them and already deciding who he is going to give them away to!
> 
> EDIT: sorry everyone just seen this is in the lye based section so above is not relevant. Is there a way I can delete a post?


You are fine posting here. You poured soap with your son  BTW, many consider m&p soap since it is not all made with just surfactants. Even some suppliers list it under Soap Bases. It bubbles and it cleans 

Congratulations with your first attempt. The key to sticking layers is spraying well with alcohol.


----------



## Relle

Misschief said:


> Slowly getting ready for my first market next week. I've been playing with my table layout, shrink wrapping soap and coming up with ideas for add-ons. I made some Washcloth Cupcakes; each cup has 50 grams of Jelly Belly jellybeans and the "cherry" on top is a fruit Tootsie Roll.



I would suggest you take out the lollies, as they will go sticky in any heat. You might not sell them for a few markets and by then they won't be in a good condition for consumption.


----------



## msunnerstood

happyshopper said:


> made some M&P with my son.
> 
> we did one in an aeroplane mould, I was surprised this unmoulded in one piece as its was a rigid plastic bath bomb mould.
> 
> We then did 4 layers in a loaf mould. We used micas for the transparent layers but used too much as they came out a solid colour.
> 
> First attempt. I was shocked that I got the layers to hold together, son is well chuffed with them and already deciding who he is going to give them away to!
> 
> EDIT: sorry everyone just seen this is in the lye based section so above is not relevant. Is there a way I can delete a post?


M&P IS a soapy thing so I think you are fine.
I started with M&P and I still have bases because a friend(Husbands a Pilot) wants a large batch of Airplanes. She got me some silicon airplane molds so it will be interesting to see how it works.


----------



## shunt2011

Not a stinking thing.....I need and want to make soap but there's just too much going on.  One of our daughters is getting married on Saturday and this is also my crazy busy time of year at work.  Hoping things calm down soon so I can get back to it.


----------



## Misschief

Relle said:


> I would suggest you take out the lollies, as they will go sticky in any heat. You might not sell them for a few markets and by then they won't be in a good condition for consumption.



I've only made up 10 and there's no worry about heat. We're expecting cool weather for the next week or so and I'll only have these for my first market, which happens to be Father's day.


----------



## Holly8991

I got home today and I got 6 boxes from UPS!  I was so excited!  My husband said what did you order?  Im like....ummm...uhhh.....soap stuff!  (because I actually forgot what I ordered)
BUT....I got a bunch of new mica colors from Micas and more and Brambleberry,  Some fragrances from Aztec and oils and butters from Essential Depot.  It was like Christmas!


----------



## Lin19687

3 batches... one of which was a Soap-on-a-stick 1st it was thick mashed potatoes, then soap on a stick, now it is trying to over heat and there is NO room in the freezer or fridge.  Got a fan on it.  
And I knew it would since everything else was going so well.

Le Sigh. It will have all sorts of air holes in it.  **** florals


----------



## Jessika Thompson

Today my soap drying trays arrived!! So happy!!!


----------



## cmzaha

Wrapped soap today and debating if I am going to market tomorrow. It has turned hot, so not sure. At least I will have a couple of new soaps. Volcano and Mango Papaya. The Mango Papaya is from California Candle cured 8 weeks and is as strong as when I poured it. Shall see how it sells


----------



## wardbond

Used a Earl grey fo... Then it ended up smelling like the bodyshop's dewberry

Anyways


----------



## NsMar42111

Cinnamon is a heater, it might've overheated...did the oil go down?
No soapy stuff today...work day!


----------



## amd

No soap made in almost 2 weeks. Too busy with the business side of things. I'm going to try to whip out a batch of soap this week... but it's also conference week at work, so my evening time is also taken up with work colleagues who want to hang out. (We have offices all over the world, so once a year we bring everyone in to headquarters for a week. My German engineers and QA have decided that I am their tour guide and entertainment coordinator. Maybe one of the tours should include my soap lab... hmmm....)


----------



## wardbond

NsMar42111 said:


> Working on new labels for a rebranding of my essential oil based soaps...now I have to actually stick them on the boxes.


How did your new labeling turn out?


----------



## mulline

Annatto soap with a bit of black mica


----------



## SoapAddict415

Placed an Amazon order today for Father's Day gifts and somehow a new blue stick blender, soap molds and mica ended up in my cart [emoji41][emoji39].


----------



## zanzalawi

I had a half day off work! After lunch with my old man- I left the kids and daycare and went home and made 3 batches of soap- trying out RBO and tallow and lard, and in master batching lye! Ooohhh I feel accomplished!
Now I gotta go pick up the babies after my date afternoon with myself [emoji1]


----------



## Lin19687

You should get Mica from Micas & More. Prices are GREAT and so are the Micas !
it is a PRE-Buy but worth it !
http://micasandmore.com/


----------



## cmzaha

Lin19687 said:


> You should get Mica from Micas & More. Prices are GREAT and so are the Micas !
> it is a PRE-Buy but worth it !
> http://micasandmore.com/


I also purchase from Micas and More and love their micas


----------



## MuddleDesigns

Rainbow tiger stripe soap. Messed up the top, but I hope it stripes inside!


----------



## Jessika Thompson

cmzaha said:


> I also purchase from Micas and More and love their micas



Are the micas strong enough for coloring or do you use them as accents?  I tried micas WAY WAY long ago and the beautiful colors were lost and left only a sheer sparkle to my lotion bars but no color. I've stayed away from micas since then, but if I could figure out how to use them properly I would love to give it another go.

Soapy thing today - got all of my new supply inventory into Soapmaker3 and have been working on a new lotion bar recipe that will use up a supply of hyaluronic acid that I have had sitting around. Also got a master batch of oils prepped for the weekend


----------



## wardbond

wardbond said:


> Used a Earl grey fo... Then it ended up smelling like the bodyshop's dewberry
> 
> AnywaysView attachment 30731
> View attachment 30732


Thanks for the "likes" everybody! I was thinking orlf doing the spoon swirl next time.


----------



## Nita

wardbond said:


> Used a Earl grey fo... Then it ended up smelling like the bodyshop's dewberry
> 
> AnywaysView attachment 30731
> View attachment 30732


Very pretty.



SoapAddict415 said:


> Placed an Amazon order today for Father's Day gifts and somehow a new blue stick blender, soap molds and mica ended up in my cart [emoji41][emoji39].


Hahaha!!  I love that!



cmzaha said:


> I also purchase from Micas and More and love their micas


I have ordered several things from micas and more and am extremely happy with everything so far!

I received my essential depot order today. I made several batches of soap last weekend and two last night.  Time to get ready for this coming weekend!!


----------



## Lin19687

Did searching about Soapmaker3  -  (and Koi fish  )


----------



## SoapAddict415

Yesterday I bought some oils for soap from the grocery store to go with the new stick blender & molds that are coming from Amazon later today so I can make soap tonight!


----------



## earlene

Jessika Thompson said:


> Are the micas strong enough for coloring or do you use them as accents?  I tried micas WAY WAY long ago and the beautiful colors were lost and left only a sheer sparkle to my lotion bars but no color. I've stayed away from micas since then, but if I could figure out how to use them properly I would love to give it another go.



Yes, they are strong enough to color.  In my experience, with micas, as with any other colorant I have used,  the depth and intensity of the color depends on how much I use when coloring the soap batter.   

Here are some soaps I made using Micas & More micas:













Ribbon Pour - Dual Lye - High Oleic -2016Sept19



__ earlene
__ Jul 8, 2017



						Tied for third in SMF Sept. 2016 Ribbon Pour Challenge
					
















Wisconsin Dells funnel pour - 30% Shea



__ earlene
__ Jan 12, 2018
__ 1



						Wisconsin Dells 30% Shea soap. One of several made with same recipe, but subbing the 30% oil for...
					
















Dual Lye Castile Soaps



__ earlene
__ Jul 8, 2017



						Collage of Dual Lye Castile Soaps made June 27, 2016


----------



## msunnerstood

Ok I am freaking out a bit. I normally make my soap in the designs I like and once they are cured, post them with pictures on my website. Now, I have a Customer who approached me through messages. She lost her soaping person and wanted me to make specific fragrances I dont normally carry. Fine, I ordered them, but now Im stressing myself out hoping she likes the design. It's different when someone pics out your existing design and likes it, its another when youre making soap to order. So this is the soapy thing Im doing today, Making a special order loaf of soap and having an anxiety episode..


----------



## msunnerstood

earlene said:


> Yes, they are strong enough to color.  In my experience, with micas, as with any other colorant I have used,  the depth and intensity of the color depends on how much I use when coloring the soap batter.
> 
> Here are some soaps I made using Micas & More micas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ribbon Pour - Dual Lye - High Oleic -2016Sept19
> 
> 
> 
> __ earlene
> __ Jul 8, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> Tied for third in SMF Sept. 2016 Ribbon Pour Challenge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wisconsin Dells funnel pour - 30% Shea
> 
> 
> 
> __ earlene
> __ Jan 12, 2018
> __ 1
> 
> 
> 
> Wisconsin Dells 30% Shea soap. One of several made with same recipe, but subbing the 30% oil for...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dual Lye Castile Soaps
> 
> 
> 
> __ earlene
> __ Jul 8, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> Collage of Dual Lye Castile Soaps made June 27, 2016


I love love love your funnel pour!!


----------



## NsMar42111

New labels are a hit....and my new molds came in. Gotta figure out how I wanna do my next project...whee!


----------



## earlene

Washed my hands, comparing some soaps that have gotten even better while I was gone.  These have simply been sitting on the soap dish near my sink.  Another was curing on a rack, but since it's about 6 months old (where does the time go?), I decided to try it and remembered why I keep going back to that recipe.

But, I have family arriving in a few days and need to get the guest room ready and the house in order, so doubt I'll be doing much more than washing with my soaps and catching up on SMF for the next few days.


----------



## Misschief

I've gotten everything ready for my very first market tomorrow and decided on my table set up. It's all ready to pack up into the Jeep. My tablet is charging; tonight the cell phone will be charged. One more sleep.

John has also expressed a desire to help with making soap so I'll be making a batch of my most popular soap this afternoon.


----------



## earlene

Who is John?  How nice to have someone showing interest in making soap with you.  My younger son was asking a few months back, but when we delved into it a bit, it wasn't the making of the soap he was really interested in.  He was more interested in designing a website so 'we' could sell the soap I make.  I would much prefer someone who wants to actually learn more about how to make soap, so that's great for you.


----------



## Misschief

earlene said:


> Who is John?  How nice to have someone showing interest in making soap with you.  My younger son was asking a few months back, but when we delved into it a bit, it wasn't the making of the soap he was really interested in.  He was more interested in designing a website so 'we' could sell the soap I make.  I would much prefer someone who wants to actually learn more about how to make soap, so that's great for you.



Sorry... John is my husband. I hate using DH; he has a name.


----------



## earlene

I don't like using 'DH' either, which is why I settled on 'Hubby'.  I asked because I thought it might be your son, perhaps and had this vague memory of you mentioning some strife on your husband's part relating to the soapmaking, so I didn't even think of him.  However, I am really happy that like things are going better in your marriage.


----------



## Misschief

earlene said:


> I don't like using 'DH' either, which is why I settled on 'Hubby'.  I asked because I thought it might be your son, perhaps and had this vague memory of you mentioning some strife on your husband's part relating to the soapmaking, so I didn't even think of him.  However, I am really happy that like things are going better in your marriage.



Thanks Earlene. We have our moments. I think he's finally starting to realize I'm serious about this soapmaking thing and that he'd better get on board before he gets left behind.  He ended up not helping with the soapmaking this afternoon (which is fine); I made a batch of Java Jumpstart, one of my most popular soaps.

Thanks to amd, I bought the Two Wild Hares Bubble Scoop recipe and ordered SLSA (I have all the other ingredients), along with a few other supplies. Now, I'm relaxing. Might go have a nice hot bath before throwing a load of laundry into the washer.


----------



## Lin19687

Man SLSA is so expensive.  I only have a little left and was playing with BB and Bubble scoops today.  Now to wait till tomorrow to see if I like them.

I like Hubby better too, not that I  have one any more.  But I do say DD and DS for the kiddos  

@earlene  FWIW, my DD will be doing my website at some point.  I kinda like that she likes THAT part of it and not the soaping part.  Then I don't have to share my soaping room   Plus she will focus on what is at hand and not be distracted.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

earlene said:


> Washed my hands, comparing some soaps that have gotten even better while I was gone.  These have simply been sitting on the soap dish near my sink.


I keep new soaps (molded out of leftovers) at my kitchen sink too! It's a great way to test the qualities & progress.


earlene said:


> (where does the time go?)


LOL I think that's God's way of reminding us to live today, and imagine tomorrow.


earlene said:


> ...I decided to try it and remembered why I keep going back to that recipe.


 Good for you! Having a good ole dependable recipe is one of the perks of experience, knowledge and longevity in this crazy addiction.


----------



## gilliwats

Hi, I'm a novice soaper who has just unmolded (is that even a word?!) and sliced my first attempt at rebatching. It's a  'gardener's' soap - made with dandelion leaf
powder that I made myself, but it was oooooozing oil and wouldn't dry out.
Anyways, I'm really pleased with the results. It's probably better now than
it was before it was rebatched, IMHO. It has a lovely rustic appearance. I'm
almost looking forward to rebatching the next failed experiment...


----------



## msunnerstood

Unmolded the last soap for my special order. Fragrance is Cool Water (Type)


----------



## Lin19687

Played with the Bb I made last night, tossing that recipe.

Was going to make more but found a bag of tiny marshmallows....... I can't soap/BB with MM on my hands


----------



## Dean

I made my first CO-free bar today.  6 wks of anticipation awaits...


----------



## Misschief

My very first market day is over. Sales were a little disappointing but, according to other vendors, it was a pretty slow day. I did cover the cost of my table and a little more. John (my husband) is proud of me for putting myself out there and I'm happy I did.


----------



## lenarenee

Misschief said:


> My very first market day is over. Sales were a little disappointing but, according to other vendors, it was a pretty slow day. I did cover the cost of my table and a little more. John (my husband) is proud of me for putting myself out there and I'm happy I did.



Congratulations Misschief!!   You really got things up and running quickly and thoroughly!  I'm sorry it was a slow for sales, but perhaps it made for a good practice run and you got some experience.


----------



## Misschief

lenarenee said:


> Congratulations Misschief!!   You really got things up and running quickly and thoroughly!  I'm sorry it was a slow for sales, but perhaps it made for a good practice run and you got some experience.


It may have seemed quick, lenarenee, but it really wasn't. It just seemed to come together all at once. Fellow vendors were VERY encouraging and now I know what I need and what I don't. I'm really thankful for everyone here on SMF, including you, for all the hints and tips. I'm glad you started your thread about (possibly) selling. If I can be an encouragement, I would say DO IT! What do you have to lose?


----------



## wardbond

gilliwats said:


> Hi, I'm a novice soaper who has just unmolded (is that even a word?!) and sliced my first attempt at rebatching. It's a  'gardener's' soap - made with dandelion leaf
> powder that I made myself, but it was oooooozing oil and wouldn't dry out.
> Anyways, I'm really pleased with the results. It's probably better now than
> it was before it was rebatched, IMHO. It has a lovely rustic appearance. I'm
> almost looking forward to rebatching the next failed experiment...



rebatching is also a great time to add essential oil scents as they won't get reacted out as much as in cp process.. same for luxury butters like cocoa and shea jojoba etc....  just try to keep under 10% as a general rule


----------



## gilliwats

Thanks for the tip wardbond. I'm finding the forum really helpful - a great source of
inspiration!


----------



## amd

Misschief said:


> Thanks to amd, I bought the Two Wild Hares Bubble Scoop recipe and ordered SLSA (I have all the other ingredients), along with a few other supplies. Now, I'm relaxing. Might go have a nice hot bath before throwing a load of laundry into the washer.



@Misschief I am so glad you invested in the TWH recipe. I was, honestly, on the fence about sharing that I bought the recipe. It seems crazy to pay for a recipe, but once I tried it, it went so flawlessly that it was worth the cost to support someone else's research and time. The recipe itself is just lovely to use as well. I am so excited for your soapy endeavors, and so so happy to hear that your hubby is on board. Best wishes to you, my dear!

My soapy life has not been stellar. I had another show on Saturday, it went well even though it was a low attendance event. It was so stinking hot. I don't think I have ever drank that much water in my life. The event was well advertised - I have several cousins who live in that area and they told me they have been hearing about it for months. The organizer also did "artist" spotlights on their FB and website, so I had alot of traffic from people who had seen the spotlights. My best show to-date, but still not where I'd like to be for sales. My expectations may be unrealistic. Ah well. I brought my son (16yo) to the show, he did a great job helping me setup and entering sales into Square Register for me so that I could focus on talking to people. I was able to pay him for helping me, and we got to spend some good time together so it was a win-win for both of us. Anyways, 3 shows in 7 days plus conference week at work has me completely wiped, so I'm not sure I'll get soap made (it didn't happen last week either). I have 4 batches of soap coming off the cure rack that need to get photographed, packaged and listed online. I have a few orders I need to get mailed. I also need to masterbatch oils to get soaps made and our kitchen has been so stinking hot (90 deg weather and 100 year old house without central air) I haven't gotten up the moxy to get it done. Today is cool weather so maybe tonight after the boys have left I will get that done.

Soaps that I would like to do this week:
Soap challenge entry - although I have no inspiration for this. I'm not a Sci-Fi kind of girl!
Charcoal & Tea Tree - still on the to do list
August's Soap of the Month - I think I figured out a scent and design combo that should be fun. Going to try to do a garden themed soap using CC's Dirt FO and Tomato Vine.
A few test batches of FO that @cmzaha sent me. Her sample bar of Lily of the Valley is at a month cure and no longer smells like cat pee (no offense meant, but when I first received it, that was my impression. It cured out really nicely though, so now I'm excited to try it.)

and I'm rambling... again... sorry.


----------



## cmzaha

amd said:


> @Misschief
> I also need to masterbatch oils to get soaps made and our kitchen has been so stinking hot (90 deg weather and 100 year old house without central air) I haven't gotten up the moxy to get it done. Today is cool weather so maybe tonight after the boys have left I will get that done.
> 
> Soaps that I would like to do this week:
> Soap challenge entry - although I have no inspiration for this. I'm not a Sci-Fi kind of girl!
> Charcoal & Tea Tree - still on the to do list
> August's Soap of the Month - I think I figured out a scent and design combo that should be fun. Going to try to do a garden themed soap using CC's Dirt FO and Tomato Vine.
> A few test batches of FO that @cmzaha sent me. Her sample bar of Lily of the Valley is at a month cure and no longer smells like cat pee (no offense meant, but when I first received it, that was my impression. It cured out really nicely though, so now I'm excited to try it.)
> 
> and I'm rambling... again... sorry.


I have the same problem in my kitchen in the summer. I have a south wall of glass upstairs and guess where my kitchen is. On the view side  It is actually a big open room with living room, eating area and kitchen. But HOT in the summer with afternoon sun straight on the glass. Even with roll downs outside it is hot and no air conditioning. Ever tried to air condition and open house with single pane glass. Does not happen. 

Can you still smell the LOV? I really don't think I can still smell it and I am getting ready to order the one you sent me. Eucalyptus smells like cat pee to me. I hope your Dirt and Tomato Vine goes over well. If so I can send you a bottle of Tomato Vine if you end up liking it. No one liked mine and I tried that same combination although a different dirt fo


----------



## lenarenee

Misschief said:


> It may have seemed quick, lenarenee, but it really wasn't. It just seemed to come together all at once. Fellow vendors were VERY encouraging and now I know what I need and what I don't. I'm really thankful for everyone here on SMF, including you, for all the hints and tips. I'm glad you started your thread about (possibly) selling. If I can be an encouragement, I would say DO IT! What do you have to lose?



I've been dragging my feet on this after realizing how uncomfortable I am revealing myself to others.  I have a good idea of my "brand"...what I want it to portray, and what my soap means to me and it's unique in this area - perhaps too unique.  It also means revealing what my soap 'isn't'....which opens me up to criticism. I found myself trying to find a way to seriously downplay the fact that I love lard soaps....anticipating negative reactions. Then there's the organic crowd, the all natural crowd...

I also can't even get a proper logo designed, I don't have the skills, I can't get the labels to line up and I don't like my "uni-label" (everything printed on a single sheet and wrapped like a cigar band)  I keep waffling on the packaging as I read more and more about single use plastic and imaging those 500 sheets of shrink wrap laying in a garbage dump. I don't want to put them there, but I love the look of shrink wrap. 

I have 200 bars of well cured wrapped soap with no homes, no logo. It's summer now so I have no free time to work on it. 

It's really ridiculous. I'm seriously considering going "pop-up".  Make a sign for my car that says "Fragrant handmade soap inside; ask me about it!"
and then keep a small stash in a box I can easily haul in and out of the car.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

lenarenee said:


> I'm seriously considering going "pop-up".  Make a sign for my car that says "Fragrant handmade soap inside; ask me about it!" and then keep a small stash in a box I can easily haul in and out of the car.


Hee hee I actually did something like that... one of my first sales... I had a sporty Subaru Hatchback. Put soaps, a jug of water and some paper towels in the back and drove to a garage sale in an upscale neighborhood. It was the weekend before Mother's Day. I brazenly approached a couple of ladies leaving the garage sale and asked if they would like to try my handmade soaps. They did. So I popped the trunk and let them try my soaps. As they were paying for their bars  other people wandered over and bought a few bars too. It was so much fun! Never did get up the chutzpah to do it again, though.


----------



## Misschief

lenarenee said:


> I've been dragging my feet on this after realizing how uncomfortable I am revealing myself to others.  I have a good idea of my "brand"...what I want it to portray, and what my soap means to me and it's unique in this area - perhaps too unique.  It also means revealing what my soap 'isn't'....which opens me up to criticism. I found myself trying to find a way to seriously downplay the fact that I love lard soaps....anticipating negative reactions. Then there's the organic crowd, the all natural crowd...
> 
> I also can't even get a proper logo designed, I don't have the skills, I can't get the labels to line up and I don't like my "uni-label" (everything printed on a single sheet and wrapped like a cigar band)  I keep waffling on the packaging as I read more and more about single use plastic and imaging those 500 sheets of shrink wrap laying in a garbage dump. I don't want to put them there, but I love the look of shrink wrap.
> 
> I have 200 bars of well cured wrapped soap with no homes, no logo. It's summer now so I have no free time to work on it.
> 
> It's really ridiculous. I'm seriously considering going "pop-up".  Make a sign for my car that says "Fragrant handmade soap inside; ask me about it!"
> and then keep a small stash in a box I can easily haul in and out of the car.



You don't need a logo per se. I don't have one. I'm still waiting for my son (and a customer who said he'd make me a logo for free) to create one for me; he's a graphic designer who's in the process of developing his own business after 15 years working for someone else. I've found a graphic on iStockphoto that I love and I've made it work for me. It's on my business cards, it's on my signage. My labels only have my business name, Mission Meadows Soapery. The only consistent thing between everything is the font.

As for lard, don't apologize. I'm not. I made a brochure that has several short "articles" about my soap, including one that says (paraphrased) "I use animal fats and I'm not apologizing". It outlines my reasons for using animal fats and I will not apologize for it. I'm keeping it out of the landfill, making something useful... and it's quite natural, really. These days "natural" is almost synonymous with "vegetarian"; I tend to disagree. We're animals, too. I'm more than happy to send you a pdf of my brochure if you'd like to read it. (And feel free to use whatever I've written.) Be proud of your product.

If you know that your product is a quality product, you have nothing to apologize for. You're confident in your product, be confident in yourself, my dear. Trust me, it isn't necessarily easy. I've never been one to put myself out there either (at my 10 year high school reunion, I had a teacher who remembered me as the kid who sat near the back of the class and never said a word all year... that's how shy I was). I know, though, that my soap is a good product. I, like you, have been making it long enough to know that my recipes are good. You may not have confidence in YOU but you have confidence in your product. And honestly? Your first market will be your hardest, only because you don't know what to expect.

As for labels, what program are you using? Message me and I can give you some pointers. (I work in the print industry.)


----------



## SoapAddict415

@amd I like your soap of the month idea. I've been wanting to revive my FB business page (& my business) but I wasn't sure where to start. A soap of the month sounds like a good idea. I've been working on a scrub bar idea that's inspired by Clyde Yoshida of Vibrant Soap. I think that's where I'll start. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## amd

cmzaha said:


> Can you still smell the LOV? I really don't think I can still smell it and I am getting ready to order the one you sent me. Eucalyptus smells like cat pee to me. I hope your Dirt and Tomato Vine goes over well. If so I can send you a bottle of Tomato Vine if you end up liking it. No one liked mine and I tried that same combination although a different dirt fo


 Goes to show, different strokes for different folks: my daughter and I love eucalyptus. LOV is light, but it's morphed out nice. I unwrapped the slice you sent me and put it on my cure rack so it would breathe (and taped the wrapper to the wall behind it so I would remember what it was and when it would be ready, ha). I happened to notice the date this weekend, so I mentioned to my daughter that the cat pee soap was ready. She didn't think it was the same soap. We aren't big on florals (very few make it to the personal stash collection), but this one cured to a nice clean floral. I would recommend it to people who don't like florals. People who do like florals might not like it as much. That's my takeaway of it, at least. I bought a big bottle of the Tomato Vine FO because I had a 50% off coupon, and a couple of ideas to use it with, one being the dirt FO, and the other being a strawberry FO. There is a m&p company that makes a tomato vine & strawberry soap that I think is to die for. I'll keep ya posted on my experiments with it. 



SoapAddict415 said:


> @amd I like your soap of the month idea. I've been wanting to revive my FB business page (& my business) but I wasn't sure where to start. A soap of the month sounds like a good idea. I've been working on a scrub bar idea that's inspired by Clyde Yoshida of Vibrant Soap. I think that's where I'll start. Thanks for the idea!


 I do my soap of the month as a subscription, so people pre-pay for 6 months. It's not a huge money maker for me, but it does give me some freedom to make what I want and try new things. Most of my customers who sign up for it, like it because it's the perfect amount of soap for a month and they don't have to remember to shop for new soap, lol.


----------



## msunnerstood

lenarenee said:


> I've been dragging my feet on this after realizing how uncomfortable I am revealing myself to others.  I have a good idea of my "brand"...what I want it to portray, and what my soap means to me and it's unique in this area - perhaps too unique.  It also means revealing what my soap 'isn't'....which opens me up to criticism. I found myself trying to find a way to seriously downplay the fact that I love lard soaps....anticipating negative reactions. Then there's the organic crowd, the all natural crowd...
> 
> I also can't even get a proper logo designed, I don't have the skills, I can't get the labels to line up and I don't like my "uni-label" (everything printed on a single sheet and wrapped like a cigar band)  I keep waffling on the packaging as I read more and more about single use plastic and imaging those 500 sheets of shrink wrap laying in a garbage dump. I don't want to put them there, but I love the look of shrink wrap.
> 
> I have 200 bars of well cured wrapped soap with no homes, no logo. It's summer now so I have no free time to work on it.
> 
> It's really ridiculous. I'm seriously considering going "pop-up".  Make a sign for my car that says "Fragrant handmade soap inside; ask me about it!"
> and then keep a small stash in a box I can easily haul in and out of the car.


I started tying a ribbon/bow and tag on my bar soap and then placing them in a cardboard decorative box with a layer of shredded brown paper beneath them. I used to shrink wrap but the last batch of bags i bought didnt perform well.


----------



## TrishNZ

My 3 latest CP soaps.  First ones since last Sept.  Enjoyed the process ;-)


----------



## cmzaha

Shrink wrapping some new soaps for market tomorrow. Iced Pineapple Orange from soapsupplies.net and Vanilla Cedarwood from California Candle. I am really liking the VC, but have not quite decided if I smell the cedarwood in it. It is really an interesting fragrance. Also wrapping DB salt bars that are a year old and a batch of Rose Bouquet.


----------



## Lin19687

I have outside work to do but later I am hoping to nail down my wrappings.

I want to be naked... no not like that, people would die if they had to see that !
But thinking of Jute with tag on it like @msunnerstood , but Rustic, not pretty  Or just naked and put in the tag when it is bagged up for sale.  I have the tags, just don't want extra waste from my product.
Shrink wrap for the BB's for sure, which I am not thrilled about but I have 1000' of tube shrink.


----------



## msunnerstood

Lin19687 said:


> I have outside work to do but later I am hoping to nail down my wrappings.
> 
> I want to be naked... no not like that, people would die if they had to see that !
> But thinking of Jute with tag on it like @msunnerstood , but Rustic, not pretty  Or just naked and put in the tag when it is bagged up for sale.  I have the tags, just don't want extra waste from my product.
> Shrink wrap for the BB's for sure, which I am not thrilled about but I have 1000' of tube shrink.





Lin19687 said:


> I have outside work to do but later I am hoping to nail down my wrappings.
> 
> I want to be naked... no not like that, people would die if they had to see that !
> But thinking of Jute with tag on it like @msunnerstood , but Rustic, not pretty  Or just naked and put in the tag when it is bagged up for sale.  I have the tags, just don't want extra waste from my product.
> Shrink wrap for the BB's for sure, which I am not thrilled about but I have 1000' of tube shrink.


This is how mine look nekkid. Maybe burlap type ribbon for more of a rustic look?


----------



## earlene

I like nekkid, too, but I don't think it's a good idea out and about due to dust, pollens, and various fingers manhandling the soaps.  So I prefer to wrap in shrink wrap, then I usually add ribbons like *msunderstood* shows in the above photo.  Sometimes I wrap in fabric instead, then add a ribbon.  It really depends on circumstances at the time of the packaging.

I don't sell, but I still don't want my soaps to get dusty and so forth before I give them away as gifts, so I do want them to look nice.  I have purchased roles of ribbons at some very good prices, from various places and love pulling out the box to see what I have that will complement a particular color scheme in my soaps.


----------



## shunt2011

I wrap in shrink bands.  I tried the naked thing when I first started and couldn't stand peoples hands and noses all over my product.  Plus they didn't travel well, they rubbed and scuffed against each other.  It's certainly a personal preference.  I know my customers appreciate them being mostly covered.


----------



## msunnerstood

earlene said:


> I like nekkid, too, but I don't think it's a good idea out and about due to dust, pollens, and various fingers manhandling the soaps.  So I prefer to wrap in shrink wrap, then I usually add ribbons like *msunderstood* shows in the above photo.  Sometimes I wrap in fabric instead, then add a ribbon.  It really depends on circumstances at the time of the packaging.
> 
> I don't sell, but I still don't want my soaps to get dusty and so forth before I give them away as gifts, so I do want them to look nice.  I have purchased roles of ribbons at some very good prices, from various places and love pulling out the box to see what I have that will complement a particular color scheme in my soaps.


Mine go into a box so they dont get dusty or bump together


----------



## Lin19687

While I don't mind people smelling and touching  .... well so long as it isn't some 5 year old with food all over his hands and tossing them around.  I actually plan on only putting out a few bars at a time, when one sells, add another or not.  Sometimes wonder if you take away 2 from 4 bar row if people think it is a hot seller !  lol

I understand about the bumping.

I am thinking Naked at FM and if I do Etsy or online sales I would wrap in Brown Butcher paper for shipping or offer shrink wrap if they wanted.  Maybe wrap in butcher paper at FM when bagging if they buy more then one    I have a HUGE roll of butcher paper


----------



## amd

When I started, I used a paper band. I had the same issues as Shunt - they didn't travel well. I switched to shrink bags, and then to shrink bands. I'm not a huge fan of the wrapper waste, but compared to the plastic body wash bottles that go into the garbage it is at least waste reduction. My soapy friends who sell use biodegradable boxes or wrap the bars in brown paper with a single bar on display for handling, smelling and appreciating. I've never come across naked soap, so I can't say for sure if it would deter me from buying it.

Soapy stuff done today/yesterday: nada. The weather is still cool so I am going to force myself to masterbatch oils tonight.


----------



## Rune

I have been investigating self-preserving cosmetics. Why? Because I got a mail today telling I would get my order from Germany after all. They did not reply to mails, and had not sent my order. When I yesterday wrote to them in German, that I wanted my money back, then I got a mail from DHL, the parcel was sent. I got an excuse from the company, something went wrong. Okey, so I will get my KOH to make liquid soap after all. But I have no preservative. I can buy one, but I find it difficult to find out what to use. They all have their limitations and advantages. And I'm sort of wanting a preservative-free product, meaning self-preserving. Maybe I have read too many horror stories. Or well, I don't know what I want, actually. But the self-preserving idea is very tempting to try. I will not sell any liquid soap/shower gel. That is what I want to make, since the bar soaps just dumps to the floor every time I try to use them in the shower. I can make soap-on-a-rope, but I think I prefer liquid shower gel. But I definately prefer bar soap for handwash. 

I got the idea of self-preserving after watching Youtube videoes about how Lush does it. And it is definately not just to remove the preservative, but to preserve with a combination of ingredients that does not need a preservative on its own, and reduce the water content. And maybe add some ingredients that can fight some bacterias. Regular bar soap is self-preserving. It seems to be a little bit more tricky with liquid soap, but I bet it definately is possible. I think I have to investigate a little bit more, or quite a lot more, to find out how possible it is, and how to do it. And if I want to do it. Cost, viscosity, skin feel, all that things come into play. A self-preserved liquid soap will be different than a regular one. The water has to be bound up to a certain degree, and it will radically change the product. I prefer the thick and syrupy concentrated soaps over heavily dilluted watery thin soaps. And I guess a self-preserved liquid soap will be very thick and sticky, because most of the water has to be replaced by self-preserved ingredients like glycerin, honey, strong sugar syrup and/or saltwater. Maybe I will end up with something more of a paste instead than a liquid soap? Since I have never made liquid soap before, I'm not sure how clever it is to begin by experiment with formulating a self-preserved product. Yes, maybe the traditional way with a preservative is the absolute best for a beginner. So that is what I have done today. I have also tried to find neon pigments for the last few days. Quite a difficult task, actually. I know nobody can understand that such an easy thing can be difficult. But it is, if you live in countries like this, behind barriers of customs and a place where European suppliers like to heavily discriminate or over-charge shipping. I mean, ridicilous shipping prices, if they ship here at all. That seems to be the norm. For example 47 Euro ($54.50) for one single 25g bag of mica (suppliesforcandles.co.uk). Okey, they are among the worst, but it is definately not uncommon. Such things makes it almost impossible to get some neon pigments for a reasonable price. Well, I have found, but since the value barely goes over our customs limit, it will be too expensive in the end, with double VAT and fees. So I have googled alternative sources, without result. But I have found a good source of micas and some other supplies like castor oil. I did order yesterday, so I can't say if they are any good or not. But their shipping was so low that I could split the order in two shipments to get under our customs limit. It is from thesoapery.co.uk (they are also on Amazon UK, but I don't recommend Amazon, since they can charge customs and VAT when you don't have to pay any customs or VAT, other than the VAT you will have to pay if suppliers don't do a VAT exempt. God knows what Amazon does with the money they collect on behalf of some countries governments even on VAT free and customs free amounts or goods?). The Soapery don't have a vide array of supplies, but they might be interesting to check out for other people from Norway, Iceland or Switzerland. The axis of evil countries, apparently.

Oh Lord, a too long post, again...! Well, you can just shorten it by not reading it


----------



## amd

I did not masterbatch oils last night. I did however make my first soap in 3 weeks: charcoal and tea tree. A classic that I have never done before.


----------



## Ladylather

gilliwats said:


> Hi, I'm a novice soaper who has just unmolded (is that even a word?!) and sliced my first attempt at rebatching. It's a  'gardener's' soap - made with dandelion leaf
> powder that I made myself, but it was oooooozing oil and wouldn't dry out.
> Anyways, I'm really pleased with the results. It's probably better now than
> it was before it was rebatched, IMHO. It has a lovely rustic appearance. I'm
> almost looking forward to rebatching the next failed experiment...




looks very nice!


----------



## msunnerstood

I am waiting to be able to cut a batch of soap scented with boudoir from Fragrance Buddy. Oh and I finally chose an avatar. The creek on the west side of my yard (which we are hoping doesnt flood after a week of rain)


----------



## Lin19687

Ohh Pretty !

I will be picking up a box of Shea Butter from Jedwards.  And hope that Weekend traffic doesn't start early for me to get stuck in it.


----------



## Tinak

It is still early but I plan on making a sulfur soap for the market tomorrow. I will probably measure my oils today before work so that when I get home from work I can just put it together... Not sure what else I'm going to do feels like a lazy day considering making bath bombs today but it feels a little moist outside in that probably wouldn't be such a good idea.


----------



## Misschief

You're making it today for a market tomorrow???


----------



## Lin19687

I too would like to know how a soap you make today is going to market tomorrow ?


----------



## shunt2011

Tinak said:


> It is still early but I plan on making a sulfur soap for the market tomorrow. I will probably measure my oils today before work so that when I get home from work I can just put it together... Not sure what else I'm going to do feels like a lazy day considering making bath bombs today but it feels a little moist outside in that probably wouldn't be such a good idea.



How are you making soap to sell so quickly?   Are you making liquid soap?   Just curious.   Also, please go to the introduction forum and tell us a little about yourself.  Welcome!!!


----------



## cmzaha

Tinak said:


> It is still early but I plan on making a sulfur soap for the market tomorrow. I will probably measure my oils today before work so that when I get home from work I can just put it together... Not sure what else I'm going to do feels like a lazy day considering making bath bombs today but it feels a little moist outside in that probably wouldn't be such a good idea.


No matter how you make it, soap has to age.


Lin19687 said:


> While I don't mind people smelling and touching  .... well so long as it isn't some 5 year old with food all over his hands and tossing them around.  I actually plan on only putting out a few bars at a time, when one sells, add another or not.  Sometimes wonder if you take away 2 from 4 bar row if people think it is a hot seller !  lol
> 
> I understand about the bumping.
> 
> I am thinking Naked at FM and if I do Etsy or online sales I would wrap in Brown Butcher paper for shipping or offer shrink wrap if they wanted.  Maybe wrap in butcher paper at FM when bagging if they buy more then one    I have a HUGE roll of butcher paper



When you take soaps to outdoor markets or indoor for that matter, they get extremely dirty. It is much better to wrap and use an end cut for the smell sample. If you do not have end cuts then unwrap an end of a bar for a smell sample. You will be very suprised how dirty they become and my customers will not purchased an unwrapped soap even at discount. I have received many comments about how they appreciate the fact the soaps are wrapped. If you do decide to shrink wrap put your label inside the shrink wrap so your labels do not become tacky looking.



amd said:


> I did not masterbatch oils last night. I did however make my first soap in 3 weeks: charcoal and tea tree. A classic that I have never done before. View attachment 30824


Your charcoal soap looks perfect. I make a tea tree charcoal swirl soap that is a good seller for me

Oh yes, this is the closest I have gotten to making anything soap related today  I was going to make some Sunday before returning to the parents next week, but hubby just asked if I would go for a bike ride to Pismo Sunday and come back Monday, yep, told him yes. I have not been on the Harley for so long I have forgotten what to pack, but I know what I am not going to pack....Harley clothes that I have unfortunately outgrown since taking care of the parents. Time to do something about the weight when I have 3 closets full of Harley clothes including a full closet of Harley jackets that I can no longer afford to buy since retirement. Yep, working has big advantages, never used to think twice about walking out of Harley with new jackets. Diet time!


----------



## SoapAddict415

I made extra coffee this morning and froze it so I can make vanilla cinnanut coffee soap tonight!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Rune said:


> Oh Lord, a too long post, again...! Well, you can just shorten it by not reading it





Too funny!!!    PS: I read the whoooooole post.


----------



## Tinak

shunt2011 said:


> How are you making soap to sell so quickly?   Are you making liquid soap?   Just curious.   Also, please go to the introduction forum and tell us a little about yourself.  Welcome!!!


I was going to do it as a hot process, but ended up making it a cold process. Fortunately I do have 1 bar left for my customer who came for it at our last market


----------



## msunnerstood

Tinak said:


> I was going to do it as a hot process, but ended up making it a cold process. Fortunately I do have 1 bar left for my customer who came for it at our last market


I make hot process and while the soap is safe after you make it, its not a long lasting, stable bar unless you let it cure.


----------



## Lin19687

I took pics and wrote info and posted soaps on the online store 
So proud of myself, which is a rarity !
ok ok so I have more to put on there,  Gah figuring out prices is hard and getting the Pics straight....  Well, you know.


----------



## Lin19687

Tinak said:


> I was going to do it as a hot process, but ended up making it a cold process. Fortunately I do have 1 bar left for my customer who came for it at our last market



Sorry, but even HP needs 6 weeks .  Shoot even mine needed 8 as they were still slightly soft due to the water, and I discounted !


----------



## Misschief

I made my first ever bubble scoops this morning. Now, I want to make more!


----------



## msunnerstood

I did seemingly endlass soap dishes. The upside is, i think I finally found the recipe I want to stick with.  When I was washing the dishes I lathered up with some of the soap scraps and enjoyed the lather so much I nagged my husband and son until they came to the sink and washed their hands. Good thing they already know Im nuts.


----------



## Judiraz

I made my first soap in about a year! Recently retired and moved to a farm in Kentucky.  I'll unmold it tomorrow or Monday and see how I did.


----------



## Tinak

msunnerstood said:


> I make hot process and while the soap is safe after you make it, its not a long lasting, stable bar unless you let it cure.


Yep that's true but it is sellable, and my customers appreciate the fact that it is a fresh made bar. By now most of my customers know that the fresher it is the softer is or a lot of them ship it by the time it gets where they're going the hot process soap has been cured already... Hot process soap is safe to use the next day safe to use right out of the pot no cure needed except to further the water evaporation and bring down the pH level a small amount which might make it better for people with sensitive skin. But for the sulfur soap cold process soap is the way to go as it Blends together better


----------



## Tinak

Lin19687 said:


> Sorry, but even HP needs 6 weeks .  Shoot even mine needed 8 as they were still slightly soft due to the water, and I discounted !


I have never had an issue with any of my hot process soaps being too soft they are usually fairly hard the next day and you do not need to cure hot process soap you can use it right out of the pot curing hot process soap allows it to harden and perhaps further bring down the pH level more than cooking already has which can make it better for people with sensitive skin


----------



## Tinak

Misschief said:


> You're making it today for a market tomorrow???



Yep that's right... If I have someone who orders a soap and needs it done quickly I will make a hot process soap for them... No cure time needed for hot process soap



Lin19687 said:


> I too would like to know how a soap you make today is going to market tomorrow ?


Hot process soap does not need to cure before you can sell it or use it



msunnerstood said:


> I make hot process and while the soap is safe after you make it, its not a long lasting, stable bar unless you let it cure.


 that is true it does not last as long and the foam may be as foamy or stable as a cured bar but it is usable and sellable right out of the pot if you were inclined


----------



## Lin19687

Tinak said:


> Yep that's true but it is sellable, and my customers appreciate the fact that it is a fresh made bar. By now most of my customers know that the fresher it is the softer is or a lot of them ship it by the time it gets where they're going the hot process soap has been cured already... Hot process soap is safe to use the next day safe to use right out of the pot no cure needed except to further the water evaporation and bring down the pH level a small amount which might make it better for people with sensitive skin. But for the sulfur soap cold process soap is the way to go as it Blends together better



ABOVE here you say that it is softer so your reply to me about the softness, so you are kind of contradicting yourself here.
Below you say you never have an issue



Tinak said:


> I have never had an issue with any of my hot process soaps being soft they are usually hard the next day and you do not need to cure hot process soap you can use it right out of the pot curing hot process soap allows it to harden and perhaps further bring down the pH level more than cooking already has which can make it better for people with sensitive skin




I call Frog


----------



## Tinak

Lin19687 said:


> ABOVE here you say that it is softer so your reply to me about the softness, so you are kind of contradicting yourself here.
> Below you say you never have an issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call Frog


Wow! This group feels like a bunch of nitpickers... As any soaper  knows a hot process soap is usable right out of the f****** pot... It is a softer bar but it is not so soft it cannot be used and it is not so soft it cannot be sold ...I don't understand what the problem is ..of course it is softer and not AS not hard if i cured it ...but it is not so soft it cannot be used what is the issue you are having with me here


----------



## Lin19687

I would like to say I am sorry but I am not.

We are not "nitpickers' just want what is good for other people and to be safe.

SURE, you can use ANY soap right after you make it.  Doesn't mean that you should.
I could try and swallow a sword too, but doesn't mean I should...

There have been trolls lately ( I usually just put them on ignore )and this just seems like it. Your 1st post was how you were going to make new soap for a market tomorrow.

Good luck, enjoy.  Just glad you are not at my market........or maybe it would be fine since then I could educate customers on GOOD soap and the correct way of selling.


----------



## SudsanSoaps

I think everyone agrees that hot process can be used right out of the pot. Really don’t even need to let it cool down and you’ll probly be fine. But... that being said if it cures for even 4 weeks there is some evaporation goes on, and some other stuff much more technical than evaporation, that I can’t explain, going on and it’s far superior than one day old. More lather, longer lasting, milder, and so on.  If the person knows that it needs to be let cure then great. 

My personal experience is a bar of soap I made that’s a week old lasts me a week.  That same bar cured for 6-8 weeks will last me 3-4 weeks.


----------



## SoapAddict415

I had to HP my vanilla cinnanut scrub soap. Although not as bad as before, it had oil pools like my cinnamon scrub bars did. Different fragrances from different suppliers were used so I'm thinking it's the pumice? This batter never really seemed to fully emulsify, even after over 20 minutes of stick blending and hand stirring. Can pumice to the oils before the lye water affect trace? That's the only thing both recipes had in common.


----------



## msunnerstood

Tinak said:


> Wow! This group feels like a bunch of nitpickers... As any soaper  knows a hot process soap is usable right out of the f****** pot... It is a softer bar but it is not so soft it cannot be used and it is not so soft it cannot be sold ...I don't understand what the problem is ..of course it is softer and not AS not hard if i cured it ...but it is not so soft it cannot be used what is the issue you are having with me here


Really? because I thought I was helping out someone new to the forum, carry on.


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

I mean, i didnt actually DO anything soapy.... but i bought crisco (what? Its the first time i see it being sold here! XD)


----------



## msunnerstood

Alfa_Lazcares said:


> I mean, i didnt actually DO anything soapy.... but i bought crisco (what? Its the first time i see it being sold here! XD)


If the Crisco is for soap, than you did do something soapy. You get no judgment from me.


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

msunnerstood said:


> If the Crisco is for soap, than you did do something soapy. You get no judgment from me.



Yes, yes it is! But i mean, its not even like i did anything other that pay for it, LOL.


----------



## msunnerstood

Alfa_Lazcares said:


> Yes, yes it is! But i mean, its not even like i did anything other that pay for it, LOL.


Ive been trying to find the Crisco version that contains Palm but havent so far. I imagine I'll giggle like a school girl right in the middle of the isle when I find it, while my husband and kids scatter and pretend they dont know me.


----------



## zanzalawi

I spent hours and hours redoing my craft room- packing up projects and hobbies I haven’t had time for lately and making the soaping stuff more organized and accessible.
My husband built me a big wire rack for supplies and curing soap. He sprayed it all with Plastidip so the soap wouldn’t come into contact with the metal- but it still made me nervous so I lined it with freezer paper before I put the curing soaps on it
I cleaned up the 4 batches I made two weeks ago. they look about a million times better. They were all so stinking ashy! I soaped much hotter than I normally do, I hope that’s what did it

I’m hoping to get ingredients all ready tomorrow morning while the wildlings are cruising around- so the minute I put them down for nap I can get soaping! There are only about 10 things I want to make in those two hours [emoji23]


----------



## cmzaha

Tinak said:


> Wow! This group feels like a bunch of nitpickers... As any soaper  knows a hot process soap is usable right out of the f****** pot... It is a softer bar but it is not so soft it cannot be used and it is not so soft it cannot be sold ...I don't understand what the problem is ..of course it is softer and not AS not hard if i cured it ...but it is not so soft it cannot be used what is the issue you are having with me here


Nitpickers... we believe in selling quality which I am sorry to say, you are not and you are doing a dis-service to your customers.  Which is the issue we have with sellers such as you. Call that nitpicking or whatever, up to you. More happens in the curing process other than water loss, so you need to really do some reading, it builds a sturdy crystalline structure, lowers a bit in ph, last twice as long and is less harsh. FYI cp is safe after full saponification which can be 8 hrs to 3 days.

I really would like it if you were in my market, I would get your business and maybe you would realize your mistakes and get an attitude change about making soap and selling. There was another soapmaker that did the same thing, she would remove soaps from the mold and sell them. She is now gone I am still there selling to her customers. They make comments of how surprised they are my soap does not melt away and last a long time. My cp soap does not zap the next day so technically it is no different from yours and ready to sell....not. Sellers like you hurt all of us that take pride in what we sell

Back to the original topic, I did not do a darn thing soapy today. Went with the hubby for a Harley ride. Forgot how much I miss going for rides


----------



## msunnerstood

Not crazy about how the colors came out. Not bad for an in the mold hot process swirl but too much dark grey.


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

msunnerstood said:


> Not crazy about how the colors came out. Not bad for an in the mold hot process swirl but too much dark grey.



There is a butterfly in that soap!


----------



## msunnerstood

Alfa_Lazcares said:


> There is a butterfly in that soap!


I saw that too, shame there wasnt one is each bar.. or that I could figure out how to do it intentionally lol


----------



## wardbond

Lin19687 said:


> Sorry, but even HP needs 6 weeks .  Shoot even mine needed 8 as they were still slightly soft due to the water, and I discounted !




It really feels like you were SoapTrolling this thread for posts to criticise, and It also seems like anything @Tinak said would have gotten clapback from you.  

As you have used this thread to voice your concerns, I'm sure you will appreciate my advice for you in the future to keep castigating conversations to PVT messages. 

Also for a _useful educational reference_, here is info video  from Anne-Maria Faiola for everybody!   she talks about curing time and water discounts -> ref: Kevin Dunn Caveman Chemistry



Hey @Tinak it seems that in CP soap first 24 Hours has 97% lye reacted.!  Must be even better in HP soap


I say let other soapers make their own decisions/ and it's all about education, and site references for our _own_ Soapmaking decisions: 

Here is some easy reading each article has a little bit of information that gives context to HP soap:

http://www.chemistrystore.com/blog/should-you-cure-hot-process-soap/

https://www.modernsoapmaking.com/hot-process-soapmaking-for-production-soaping/

http://www.soap-making-essentials.com/hot-process.html


*Hopefully, my post was useful for people!
*
EnJoy!

Ward


----------



## wardbond

msunnerstood said:


> This is how mine look nekkid. Maybe burlap type ribbon for more of a rustic look?




Maybe small  butcher-paper squares to wrap the soap  I find vellum to fussy





https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B071FT8ZW6/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## msunnerstood

wardbond said:


> It really feels like you were SoapTrolling this thread for posts to criticise, and It also seems like anything @Tinak said would have gotten clapback from you.
> 
> As you have used this thread to voice your concerns, I'm sure you will appreciate my advice for you in the future to keep castigating conversations to PVT messages.
> 
> Also for a _useful educational reference_, here is info video  from Anne-Maria Faiola for everybody!   she talks about curing time and water discounts -> ref: Kevin Dunn Caveman Chemistry
> 
> 
> 
> Hey @Tinak it seems that in CP soap first 24 Hours has 97% lye reacted.!  Must be even better in HP soap
> 
> 
> I say let other soapers make their own decisions/ and it's all about education, and site references for our _own_ Soapmaking decisions:
> 
> Here is some easy reading each article has a little bit of information that gives context to HP soap:
> 
> http://www.chemistrystore.com/blog/should-you-cure-hot-process-soap/
> 
> https://www.modernsoapmaking.com/hot-process-soapmaking-for-production-soaping/
> 
> http://www.soap-making-essentials.com/hot-process.html
> 
> 
> *Hopefully, my post was useful for people!
> *
> EnJoy!
> 
> Ward



I didnt see it that way at all. I saw several people give advice and ask questions untill the insult and swearwords came out.

I have learned a ton on this forum and have experienced, for the most part, people trying to help other soapmakers.


----------



## Lin19687

@wardbond  I think the troll is that person.  They usually come in, say things like they did, get bashed and leave.  Flash in a pan. BUT no one here wants them to spread un-truths to new soapers that are here to learn how to do things correctly @cmzaha said it well.

I Certainly don't go through the forum JUST to bash people... maybe you should see all of my posts there are a lot of them.

I do admit that I will say what is on my mind most of the time.  WHY, Because I CAN, just like you do.  You are welcome to your own opinion and, so far, in the USA we can do that.  Don't read it or ignore me if you like as I think there is a button for that, no skin of my nose.
Also, yeah it Irritates me when someone says things like this.  My biggest pet peeve is a new member says, How do I make this.  If they had READ a full page in the section that the question pertained to, they most likely would know.  Or, maybe, read the stickies ?

BTW, I don't see your video because those things, and all ads on the sides and stuff , are blocked on my FF. 
---------------------------------------------------------------

Today I plan on a tester HP batch because I just found my small crock pot while shifting things around the room


----------



## wardbond

msunnerstood said:


> I didnt see it that way at all. I saw several people give advice and ask questions untill the insult and swearwords came out.
> 
> I have learned a ton on this forum and have experienced, for the most part, people trying to help other soapmakers.



thank you me too

Yeah, I agree, no need to swear. I was going to mention the swearing to @Tinak.  I didn't like that either.  even if one feels provoked sometimes it better not to say anything.  and now it seems these 2 have a history.

also while I appreciate that everybody CAN say what they want, my point is SHOULD they in THIS format. We are all entitles to a million opinions; right, wrong, good, bad, informed, ignorant. I wasn't talking about having opinions and voicing them. I was talking about *appropriate channel *to do so.  that's why I suggested Private message. I am sure many people agree with me .. just sometimes the loudest voices dont hear the shyer people defend themselves.

I am sure @Lin19687 has a lot of knowledge to share. for me it is about backing up you opinion..not just having one

thanks msunderood for your time

W


----------



## wardbond

PS this is one of the only threads I follow BECAUSE I like the people in it and love just seeing random levels of everything. It is a good forum to follow for me ...because sometimes finding specific things I'm looking for in the whole forum is daunting.. also this way all sorts of DIFFERENT soaping techniques comes to me.plus is keeps me motivated to see everyone's ups and downs and their commitment come back to the forum.

 I think we should try to foster the most welcoming forum possible.
I hope I am speaking to everybody's better nature.

I'm gonna go make another resin soap:

Wildcrafted Mryyh 
Hemlock sap
Pine Rosin
Balsam of Peru

anybody have suggestions for a high resin soap to avoid false trace?

Thanks

W


----------



## Misschief

I'm making another batch of bubble scoops in a few minutes (scented with Champaka FO); this will be batch #3. Batch #2 has already been sold... the entire batch! John's boss, who is staying with us this week, wants the entire batch for her granddaughters. After they've been made, I'll be making a batch of Black Raspberry Vanilla soap, coloured with Merlot mica.


----------



## dibbles

Judiraz said:


> I made my first soap in about a year! Recently retired and moved to a farm in Kentucky.  I'll unmold it tomorrow or Monday and see how I did.



Congratulations on your retirement! Nice to see you back and making soap.


----------



## msunnerstood

I just finished molding a batch of Wisteria soap.  That's going to have to be it for a couple of days until my activated charcoal comes in because I'm getting low on lye.


----------



## steffamarie

I unmolded my charcoal clay facial bars and made a tiny batch of body butter for me and my d-r-y skin! Anyone have any tips on body products or ingredients to help with keratosis pilaris? My arms are rough as can be and I work in a cold, low-humidity environment.


----------



## cmzaha

Lin19687 said:


> @wardbond  I think the troll is that person.  They usually come in, say things like they did, get bashed and leave.  Flash in a pan. BUT no one here wants them to spread un-truths to new soapers that are here to learn how to do things correctly @cmzaha said it well.
> 
> I Certainly don't go through the forum JUST to bash people... maybe you should see all of my posts there are a lot of them.
> 
> I do admit that I will say what is on my mind most of the time.  WHY, Because I CAN, just like you do.  You are welcome to your own opinion and, so far, in the USA we can do that.  Don't read it or ignore me if you like as I think there is a button for that, no skin of my nose.
> Also, yeah it Irritates me when someone says things like this.  My biggest pet peeve is a new member says, How do I make this.  If they had READ a full page in the section that the question pertained to, they most likely would know.  Or, maybe, read the stickies ?
> 
> BTW, I don't see your video because those things, and all ads on the sides and stuff , are blocked on my FF.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Today I plan on a tester HP batch because I just found my small crock pot while shifting things around the room


I agree that you were not wrong. We all have key triggers and when we see something posted we are still allowed to post our opinions. One of my key triggers is grinding soap, not curing and "hair soap"

BTW in the video Ann Marie states that soap only loses water in curing. That would be drying not curing.... She really does not care if someone's soap melts away, after all, she is a supplier. Faster the soap dissolves the sooner you might buy a fragrance from her. I really do not put much stock in her videos. You misses nothing not seeing her video and the other links pertain to people mentioning that hp is ready to use


----------



## msunnerstood

I am most impatient when waiting to unmold. Its like watching water and waiting for it to boil. I took an extra shower. Walked down to the creek, sat outside for a bit. I swear im going to have to go wash floors or something...


----------



## zanzalawi

I made a batch of pumice soap
And a batch with loads of lard- I’ve got them in the heating pad right now
I love lard, I love how it scoops out, the texture is so nice


----------



## Lin19687

steffamarie said:


> I unmolded my charcoal clay facial bars and made a tiny batch of body butter for me and my d-r-y skin! Anyone have any tips on body products or ingredients to help with keratosis pilaris? My arms are rough as can be and I work in a cold, low-humidity environment.




How about a nice long (bath bomb truffle) bath to soften everything, use a loofah or something like a Salt bar for exfoliation. Once out and just dried off a Shea butter whip (with some cornstarch or tapioca starch to keep it less greasy) and then very light cotton clothes so it seeps in ?

Today I did my tester 1# HP with Lilac FO. used 1/2 of the 2# mold so they would be more or less normal size bars.
Really soft, you can see my finger dent in one.  It was unmolded after 9 hours, I am a little shocked due to my high palm, 32% Lye Concentration and hard oils in this.  Shoot, even my CP (gelled) is a bit harder at this time. I did rub off the edges like I normally do on them all because I don't like pointy edges.


----------



## steffamarie

Lin19687 said:


> How about a nice long (bath bomb truffle) bath to soften everything, use a loofah or something like a Salt bar for exfoliation. Once out and just dried off a Shea butter whip (with some cornstarch or tapioca starch to keep it less greasy) and then very light cotton clothes so it seeps in ?



Hmmm that sounds nice!! The butter that I made has lots of shea so I'll definitely be using that. Thanks!!


----------



## msunnerstood

Lin19687 said:


> How about a nice long (bath bomb truffle) bath to soften everything, use a loofah or something like a Salt bar for exfoliation. Once out and just dried off a Shea butter whip (with some cornstarch or tapioca starch to keep it less greasy) and then very light cotton clothes so it seeps in ?
> 
> Today I did my tester 1# HP with Lilac FO. used 1/2 of the 2# mold so they would be more or less normal size bars.
> Really soft, you can see my finger dent in one.  It was unmolded after 9 hours, I am a little shocked due to my high palm, 32% Lye Concentration and hard oils in this.  Shoot, even my CP (gelled) is a bit harder at this time. I did rub off the edges like I normally do on them all because I don't like pointy edges.
> View attachment 30870
> View attachment 30871
> View attachment 30872


My HP soap is always a little soft when I first cut it but then, the next day its like they just harden up a bit. So maybe they will be better tomorrow? They do look nice.


----------



## Lin19687

@msunnerstood I thought about you at the grocery today.  Crisco in the can here has Palm in it.  I think Soybeean was the 1st ingredient.  Sorry I just glanced because I had my teenage DD with me  <--- BIG eye roll.


----------



## Chispa

So happy with my ghost swirl. It came out better than I had hoped. I didn't get to add fragrance since I only got about a minute of working time, but it is hand soap and I prefer that plain anyways


----------



## msunnerstood

Lin19687 said:


> @msunnerstood I thought about you at the grocery today.  Crisco in the can here has Palm in it.  I think Soybeean was the 1st ingredient.  Sorry I just glanced because I had my teenage DD with me  <--- BIG eye roll.


Dangit I check every time I go and all of it here is Soy only. Im going to have to start looking online. (My boys eyeroll when I head to the baking isle too)



Chispa said:


> So happy with my ghost swirl. It came out better than I had hoped. I didn't get to add fragrance since I only got about a minute of working time, but it is hand soap and I prefer that plain anyways
> View attachment 30873


Pretty!


----------



## zanzalawi

I have oil and lye water all ready to go for two more batches tonight

At what point do I turn off the heating pad on my resting soaps?


----------



## msunnerstood

Finally!


----------



## steffamarie

zanzalawi said:


> I have oil and lye water all ready to go for two more batches tonight
> 
> At what point do I turn off the heating pad on my resting soaps?


My heating pad has an auto shut-off at about an hour...I checked my soaps every 20 minutes to make sure they weren't overheating and left it to shut off on its own, then kept it covered with towels until this morning 

@msunnerstood @Lin19687  here in STL, I got Walmart brand GV Crisco with palm in it - soybean as the first ingredient as well. I didn't check the name brand though


----------



## msunnerstood

steffamarie said:


> @msunnerstood @Lin19687  here in STL, I got Walmart brand GV Crisco with palm in it - soybean as the first ingredient as well. I didn't check the name brand though


Really? I have Walmart savings catcher bucks I can use. Never thought of great value. Ill check it out Thank you!



steffamarie said:


> @msunnerstood @Lin19687  here in STL, I got Walmart brand GV Crisco with palm in it - soybean as the first ingredient as well. I didn't check the name brand though


I found it and Yep, I giggled like a school Girl! Thank you!


----------



## steffamarie

msunnerstood said:


> I found it and Yep, I giggled like a school Girl! Thank you!


You're so welcome!!! Glad you were able to get ahold of it


----------



## Parfumerie

Clarifying tallow





Smellsbadman


----------



## Lin19687

LOL, we all know that smell but darn it, it's Fabulous !

Both those soaps look yummy !  I didn't color either 'cuz this was a recipe tester and figured I would test out the FO while I was there.


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

msunnerstood said:


> Really? I have Walmart savings catcher bucks I can use. Never thought of great value. Ill check it out Thank you!
> 
> 
> I found it and Yep, I giggled like a school Girl! Thank you!



Yay for the criscolookalike! 

I finally got sweet almond oil (the pharmacy i knew carried it was out of stock until today) and also got some more castor.
Bonus points because the brand is based like two streets away from my grandparents house in Oax. i feel like i am supporting the local economy now.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

wardbond said:


> I am sure many people agree with me .. just sometimes the loudest voices dont hear the shyer people defend themselves


I agree.


wardbond said:


> I am sure Lin19687 has a lot of knowledge to share. for me it is about backing up you opinion..not just having one


Well said. But then there is that "SMF consensus mentality" ... it makes some think they have a right to be rude. <sigh> But they are to be forgiven... they know not how hurtful it can be.


wardbond said:


> Hopefully, my post was useful for people!


Yes, it was! I found the links very informative. It's been a long time since I researched HP and tried it and decided early on that HP wasn't for me... I didn't care for the "rustic" finish vs the smooth texture of CP.  I've definitely changed my thinking. Thank you!


wardbond said:


> ...anybody have suggestions for a high resin soap to avoid false trace?


LOL Yes, of course I do!!! But here we go again... I'm wondering if this discussion might deserve it's own thread???


----------



## Zany_in_CO

shunt2011 said:


> How are you making soap to sell so quickly?   Are you making liquid soap?   Just curious.   Also, please go to the introduction forum and tell us a little about yourself.  Welcome!!!


@ Tinak: Ditto what Shari said. I would love to know more about you, and I'm sure others would too! ...where you hail from, soapmaking experience, and any other little tidbits you care to share.


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

I just recieved my very first fragrance oils!!!! So excited


----------



## amd

I masterbatched 36lbs of oil: 12lbs of my regular recipe, 12lbs with 1% stearic acid, and 12lbs with RBO in place of OO. 

I picked up a growler from a local brewery (quite literally around the corner from my house), to play with beer soap. I've made a few beer soaps and my success rate is all over the map, so I'm going to focus my attention a bit to be able to nail it. I would really like to go to the brewery and offer them a wholesale deal, but I'm nervous about doing it until I can get a consistent result. 

A friend contacted me about doing soap favors for her wedding... the end of July. I'm on the fence about doing it. She only wants around 20 very small soap favors (for her very small wedding). She wants ocean themed soap shapes in a "Jamaica type" fragrance. I happen to have 30 unscented sea turtles, starfish, and sea horses made from my aborted attempt at the soap dough challenge, so if I can get her to agree to something like a small piped rosette with the shapes embedded on top, I can make that very quickly. She's have her ocean theme and scented soap, and probably a more useable shape too. I have to have them done today though. They'll be barely 4 weeks old by the wedding, and I'd be hedging my bets that people wouldn't take them home and use them right away, so it might still be a good opportunity to get soap out there. I'd appreciate some opinions if anyone has them.


----------



## msunnerstood

amd said:


> I masterbatched 36lbs of oil: 12lbs of my regular recipe, 12lbs with 1% stearic acid, and 12lbs with RBO in place of OO.
> 
> I picked up a growler from a local brewery (quite literally around the corner from my house), to play with beer soap. I've made a few beer soaps and my success rate is all over the map, so I'm going to focus my attention a bit to be able to nail it. I would really like to go to the brewery and offer them a wholesale deal, but I'm nervous about doing it until I can get a consistent result.
> 
> A friend contacted me about doing soap favors for her wedding... the end of July. I'm on the fence about doing it. She only wants around 20 very small soap favors (for her very small wedding). She wants ocean themed soap shapes in a "Jamaica type" fragrance. I happen to have 30 unscented sea turtles, starfish, and sea horses made from my aborted attempt at the soap dough challenge, so if I can get her to agree to something like a small piped rosette with the shapes embedded on top, I can make that very quickly. She's have her ocean theme and scented soap, and probably a more useable shape too. I have to have them done today though. They'll be barely 4 weeks old by the wedding, and I'd be hedging my bets that people wouldn't take them home and use them right away, so it might still be a good opportunity to get soap out there. I'd appreciate some opinions if anyone has them.


Could you do m&p? My boss wants 20-30 airplanes and after explaining the challenges of doing those with HP soap, she was good with m&p so maybe that would work?


----------



## amd

msunnerstood said:


> Could you do m&p? My boss wants 20-30 airplanes and after explaining the challenges of doing those with HP soap, she was good with m&p so maybe that would work?



No, she wants MY soap. I thought about it though, at least to get scented shapes, but then I came up with the idea for piping to get the scent there and use the unscented shapes I already have made. I pitched the idea to her, so I'll see what she comes back with.

Oh the other soapy things I did were cleaning out my soap dough stash. A lot of it was hardened, so I shredded it into the scrap bin, which is now full. Some of it was useable, so I molded white roses, yellow lemons, and blue cornflowers for future projects. I am now out of soap dough and hopefully closing that chapter of my soapy life. [famous last words, I'm sure]


----------



## earlene

I shrink-wrapped a few bars of soap.  I have to send the marijuana soap to my brother.  The low percentage of hemp oil did not cause any problems and they are holding up very nicely.  No color changes whatsoever.  The fragrance isn't as strong as when new, so mailing soon before it is all gone is my goal.  Next time I make this soap, I'll use more of the FO and color the soap.  This is plain uncolored very pale ecru.  But they look very nice.  I still need to put labels on them, so maybe I'll get to that tomorrow, then package and mail.


----------



## Misschief

I cut my BRV soap this morning, before work. Took pics tonight. I'm really pleased with how this one turned out.


----------



## msunnerstood

Misschief said:


> I cut my BRV soap this morning, before work. Took pics tonight. I'm really pleased with how this one turned out.


Those are beautiful! If you don't mind (and Im fine if you dont want to share) how did you do the design on the top?


----------



## Misschief

msunnerstood said:


> Those are beautiful! If you don't mind (and Im fine if you dont want to share) how did you do the design on the top?



It was a bit of a fluke, really. I mixed my Merlot Mica with glycerin. I poured it lines the length of the mold then zigzagged back and forth across the batter. The glycerin separated and pooled into the final dots and lines you see on the top; I wasn't expecting that but I'll be keeping it in mind for other soaps.


----------



## cmzaha

Use oil for your mica drizzle. Glycerin mixed mica will always beed up


----------



## Misschief

cmzaha said:


> Use oil for your mica drizzle. Glycerin mixed mica will always beed up



I like the way it turned out; it reminds me a bit of the Dutch pin painting and being from a Dutch background.......


----------



## Lin19687

It really is stunning, I love it !  
It almost looked like you did pastry layered over the top and put little knife strikes through it like steam holes -if that makes sense


----------



## msunnerstood

Lin19687 said:


> It really is stunning, I love it !
> It almost looked like you did pastry layered over the top and put little knife strikes through it like steam holes -if that makes sense


That was my thought too. It really turned out lovely.


----------



## zanzalawi

Oh wow that top turned out really cool @Misschief !
Last night I cut my Cheshire Cat soap [emoji1] and one with wsp’s Irish spring dupe


----------



## earlene

I have been shrink-wrapping more soap and this lead me to review the recipes for said soap for when I label them.  That lead me to wonder why some of my soaps are sweating more than others, which lead me to wondering if I should just go back to recipes from 2 years ago that never sweat, which lead me to reviewing many of my recorded soaping formulas in my notebooks.  Then of course, I began to wonder why the exact same recipe used in July 2017 does not sweat, but when made in January, 2018 DOES sweat right now.

My husband thinks it has to do with the added moisture to the air when the soap was made in winter when we heat the house but also add moisture to compensate for the drying nature of heated air in the winter, whereas in the summer the AC is turned on and the de-humidifier pulls moisture from the air.  To me this is all very confusing.  My formula for 2 soaps is exactly the same down to dual lye and lye concentration, except in one case I used sugar as an additive, but that one does not sweat. It was made in July 2017.  But in all cases where the soap was made in January 2018 and without sugar, that soap is sweating right now.  But the soap made in July 2017 does not sweat.  I am confused and can't come up with enough differences between the soaps to theorize the reasons for sweating vs non-sweating.  Other than fragrance differences and time of year when the soap was made, and possibly different colorants (although all were micas from Micas & More), nothing else springs to mind.

I have had a headache for two days, so this just might not be the right time to try and figure this out, though.  So I really should stop trying to concentrate on this topic for now, and maybe come back to it after my mind is more clear for thinking.


----------



## steffamarie

Today I did some thinking about making some soaps as favors for a family event later this year. My grandparents will celebrate their 50th wedding anniversary in August and we're having a bunch of family and friends gather at their farm for a party. Of course I am a beginner, so I wanted to pick all your brains about how you've gone about this in the past! I'm sure labeling properly will be a must-do and I'll be sure to follow guidelines on that. My plan as of now is to do these with enough time to let them cure for at least 8 weeks to be sure they're as mild as can possibly be. Any thoughts on packaging, fragrances, or other necessary guidelines I should be sure to follow?


----------



## Dean

I woke up with a divine inspiration for a new soap recipe.


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

I just finished a soap using a new fragrance. It seized on me. 
The good thing is that I’ve been reading enough about soap making to know the earliest signs and as soon as I could tell it was happening i just plopped it in the mold.


----------



## msunnerstood

Getting ready to make a test batch of AC Soap


----------



## Lin19687

Getting ready for Market on Saturday.
Rubbed soaps (to take off crumbs), hand made some labels, weight/counted what I had and put in their categories.  Figured out what prices for what and put them in the Square reader.  TESTED said SQ reader.. glad I did that !
Now I am on here making my List of what I need/should bring from the Market section for ideas


----------



## Misschief

Something to drink. I took a mug of tea with me; they did provide a bottle of water but I hate using bottled water.


----------



## msunnerstood

My Activated charcoal soap was challenging. The oils kept separating. To use (I think Lin's) phrase, I had to beat it into submission 3 times.  it took longer to trace and the negative zap test point took longer than normal but its happily in the mold now. (I win)


----------



## amd

Over the last two days I made wedding favors, packaged soap, made my Etsy listings, updated some pricing for items that aren't moving, boiled beer for beer soap (will hopefully make that tonight, but I have to check that the FO isn't a fast mover because I have a tendency to pick accelerating FO's for my beer soaps - let's not do that!), masterbatched more lye, and stuck price tags on the farmer's market soaps. The wedding favors aren't quite done yet, I want to brush them with a bit of mica and glitter to fancy them up. Will post picture in next post 'cuz I'm kind of in love with them and uber proud of myself for being able to pipe without making a huge mess.


----------



## amd

I adore these.


----------



## shunt2011

amd said:


> I adore these.View attachment 30916
> View attachment 30917
> View attachment 30918



Your piping turned out awesome!!!  Nice soapies!!!


----------



## msunnerstood

Im making my first Walmart Shortening Soap! (Those who saw my prior posts know what Im doing right now lol) Ive been wanting to try shortening in my soaps but originally couldnt find the right version.

Wish me luck!


----------



## Lin19687

Made an ONLINE sale today !  And it was from someone I was talking to on Reddit (I had just joined too).  Who wooda Taught ! (spelling done on purpose)


----------



## msunnerstood

Lin19687 said:


> Made an ONLINE sale today !  And it was from someone I was talking to on Reddit (I had just joined too).  Who wooda Taught ! (spelling done on purpose)


I like Reddit! and Congrats on the sale!


----------



## Lin19687

TY.
What i Don't like about Reddit is that you can only post once every 6 minutes ?  odd


----------



## msunnerstood

I think Im done using black in my designs. I should have used blue maybe? Black just seems to dominate and I wanted just a small amount in this soap. Live and learn.


----------



## msunnerstood

Lin19687 said:


> TY.
> What i Don't like about Reddit is that you can only post once every 6 minutes ?  odd


That will change once you have enough posts I think


----------



## Lin19687

Ah I didn't know that, ty.
You changed your Avatar, Adorable !
I like the black, lol I don't like pink tho hahahha but I think it works !  Give it a Buff and see if it looks better?

Last night I did Salt Cakes


----------



## msunnerstood

Lin19687 said:


> Ah I didn't know that, ty.
> You changed your Avatar, Adorable !
> I like the black, lol I don't like pink tho hahahha but I think it works !  Give it a Buff and see if it looks better?
> 
> Last night I did Salt Cakes
> View attachment 30932


Those are really cute!  We recently moved to a very rural area so that picture is me sitting in the middle of the highway.


----------



## Misschief

I made more bubble scoops last night. This time I made Green Tea scoops, coloured with Matcha Green Tea and scented with Green Tea FO. Now, I'm on day 1 of five days off and soap will be made!


----------



## steffamarie

I have micas and FOs coming today from Nuture!!! I have a mold to line, lye water to pre-make, and oils to measure out. It might be a two-soap day, folks.


----------



## earlene

I finished shrink wrapping the soaps I had brought downstairs to get done.  Some already had labels I printed in a test of the online feature at avery.com using the 8217 template.  Even though it took several attempts to print a page of labels to fit the size soap they were for, I really liked how they turned out.  Anyway, when I shrink-wrapped those soaps I put labels inside the shrink wrap.  Of course after I was done, I realize I left the weight of the soap off (I had simply used a blank space and had planned to write in the weight later).  Well, if I choose to give any of these ones away, I can deal with that part later.  

Just a reminder,  I don't sell.  For me this is simply a creative outlet and an expensive hobby. 

So this morning I could remember what template I used and couldn't find the SMF thread where I learned about that particular template (out of the seeminly thousands avery has), but luckily I do keep my browser history, so with a short little search of that I found the template.  Now I want to design more labels for the soaps I already shrink wrapped.

Once designed, I hope to print off and apply labels much faster than my old hand-written labels process.  I like the look of my hand-written ones, but it's a lengthy process and always leads to hand cramping.  So I am switching to printed labels to save my hands and time.

So today's agenda is label making for my soapy thing.  And maybe other soapy stuff.  We shall see.


----------



## steffamarie

Guys, I am in LOVE. This soap turned out so pretty on top!!!!!! 







Also, my Nurture order came with a free sample of a fragrance oil and it smells fantastic!! I’m having a great soap day today. I hope you all are too!!!


----------



## msunnerstood

steffamarie said:


> Guys, I am in LOVE. This soap turned out so pretty on top!!!!!! View attachment 30936
> View attachment 30937
> 
> Also, my Nurture order came with a free sample of a fragrance oil and it smells fantastic!! I’m having a great soap day today. I hope you all are too!!!


Beautiful!


----------



## Lin19687

That is Stunning !  Such a pretty swirl top !  Can't wait to see cut pics.. plz


----------



## steffamarie

Thank you both!!!! I will def post cut pics tomorrow. It traced up really fast on me, not sure if it was my recipe (possible) or the FO (which said no acceleration) so the swirl might be pretty lackluster. I had planned to do an ITP swirl buttttttt that became “oh god glop it into the mold what can I grab...uhhh...chopstick sure” and frantically twirling a chopstick in the mold lololol


----------



## zanzalawi

i ran errands before work this morning! dr, post office, walmart- i was just about out of lard and the tallow shortening, was delighted to find that this particular walmart actually stocks the shortening so i dont have to order it online! 32 lbs of beautiful scooping fatty goodness!



msunnerstood said:


> Im making my first Walmart Shortening Soap! (Those who saw my prior posts know what Im doing right now lol) Ive been wanting to try shortening in my soaps but originally couldnt find the right version.
> Wish me luck!



i think you're really going to like it- i've been so happy with it! good luck!


----------



## Misschief

I just got this into the mold...


----------



## zanzalawi

these tops look so nice, i really need to improve my texturing game LOL


----------



## msunnerstood

zanzalawi said:


> i ran errands before work this morning! dr, post office, walmart- i was just about out of lard and the tallow shortening, was delighted to find that this particular walmart actually stocks the shortening so i dont have to order it online! 32 lbs of beautiful scooping fatty goodness!
> 
> 
> 
> i think you're really going to like it- i've been so happy with it! good luck!


I liked the soap, but I cant use it or make it again. I knew I had trouble breathing when frying hamburgers or steak (I Have to leave the room) what I didnt know was it wasnt necessarily the grease. I had the same reaction when making the soap, to the point that I was up all night coughing. I didnt make the connection until I picked up a bar to smell it and went into a spasm. its not the fragrance or other oils because ive used all of those before. Just never knew I could be allergic/sensitive to this.

Its too bad because I really liked it.


----------



## Lin19687

Is it the Brand ? @msunnerstood 

I did some more Salt Cakes, labeled/wrapped the ones from last night.
Mailed my first sold online soap, walmart trip.

I think I have all the soap packed in their boxes for the FM saturday.

Tomorrow I need to get another 6 foot table, go charge up the Electric car, then pack it up at night so I won't be stupid Sat morning.


----------



## steffamarie

@Lin19687 I got impatient and cut the bars just a little bit ago. I’m bad, I know lol. But they were very easy to unmold and were solid all the way through! Probably has something to do with how hot they got (one cracked...oopsies). Anyway, here are the underwhelming cut pics!! Like I said, I had to plop it into the molds so the swirl is not what I wanted. I’ll try again with a slower moving batter next time!!


----------



## msunnerstood

Lin19687 said:


> Is it the Brand ? @msunnerstood
> 
> I did some more Salt Cakes, labeled/wrapped the ones from last night.
> Mailed my first sold online soap, walmart trip.
> 
> I think I have all the soap packed in their boxes for the FM saturday.
> 
> Tomorrow I need to get another 6 foot table, go charge up the Electric car, then pack it up at night so I won't be stupid Sat morning.


Its the walmart brand with beef tallow. I think its the tallow.
Id like to try salt bars sometime. Ill have to do some reading about how first.



steffamarie said:


> @Lin19687 I got impatient and cut the bars just a little bit ago. I’m bad, I know lol. But they were very easy to unmold and were solid all the way through! Probably has something to do with how hot they got (one cracked...oopsies). Anyway, here are the underwhelming cut pics!! Like I said, I had to plop it into the molds so the swirl is not what I wanted. I’ll try again with a slower moving batter next time!!
> 
> View attachment 30953


Still very pretty


----------



## Judiraz

dibbles said:


> Congratulations on your retirement! Nice to see you back and making soap.


Thanks! It's been awhile and I'm not happy with my first effort. making another batch tomorrow.


----------



## Lin19687

@steffamarie  Hey at least you got a swirl too bad you didn't pick a light red color !
Last time I did that, I got this.


----------



## steffamarie

Lin19687 said:


> @steffamarie  Hey at least you got a swirl too bad you didn't pick a light red color !
> Last time I did that, I got this.
> View attachment 30956


I actually think that looks really nice! It reminds me of my dad, actually. He has a shirt that he wears CONSTANTLY that's that same color.  
I'm gonna fiddle around with my recipe some - I soaped just above room temp and maybe I got a little overzealous with the SB but I think mostly the problem is my recipe. I'll cut back the hard oils and see where that gets me!!


----------



## Misschief

I cut my Tobacco Leaves soap last night. I made it for a challenge on the Ravelry soapmaking group. I'm pretty happy with how it turned out. The only thing that puzzles me is the yellow. That's plain batter with a bit of TD to keep it......... white.


----------



## earlene

More shrink-wrapping going on today.  I did some labels yesterday.  Setting up all over again took me quite awhile.  This time, though I had the sense to write down details AND save that design to my free avery account.  This morning I had to figure out how to load what I saved so next time I want to use it, I can just edit it and not waste hours re-designing it all over again.  Then I saved that to my browser favorites so I can find it again.  I wish I had software on my computer to do this and didn't have to depend on the internet to make these kinds of things work.  It would be so much easier! 

This morning filling time with shrink-wrapping while waiting for my car to be finished so I can get it back and drive again.  I hate being without my car!  On my way back, I plan to stop at a store to find some different colored paper for printing labels.  My stock of pretty colors is running low.  I kind of like the colors to match the soap, and I just don't have much variety left at this point.


----------



## steffamarie

I decided to hand-stir a little half-pound batch to have fun swirling with. It worked great and I think my swirl is gonna turn out, but I did spill a bunch of Eucalyptus & Mint FO all over my counter...so now my entire house smells like a cough drop XD 

Can't open the windows cuz it's about 115 degrees (heat index) outside so I'll just have to deal with VERY clear sinuses and hope BF has been feeling a little stuffy lol!!!


----------



## amd

I made beer soap on Weds. It went very well - even though I was unsure about the FO. It seemed like the reviews were split between it not accelerating and it would accelerate, so I took a chance. Glad that I did because it smells amazing with the beer! The soap color leaves a bit to be desired, the FO discolors to a light tan so I'm hoping that after the discoloration the gold will pop back up. If it doesn't, lesson learned. Maybe next time I'll use an orange or a brown instead.

Went to the Thursday night market. I'm thinking that people do not come there to shop, and when they do shop they only want food and drinks. No one wants soap, jewelry, or handmade knick knacks. Sucks for me and a few other vendors. I sold 3 bars the first week, 1 bar last week and zero bars last night. Oh well, it's free and I would be there anyways...

The beer soap, made with a local brewery lager and ESP cinnamon & Amber Type FO.


----------



## amd

I might swoon @SoapWitch not just for the adorbs little soapies ...but because I'm a huge fan! I hope you made a video, it will be fun to watch.


----------



## Ladylather

This is what I did yesterday, made 4.  Love doing M & P swirling......


----------



## dibbles

I'm a huge fan of yours too. I really admire the patience you have for doing those tiny, detailed, putzy things.


----------



## SoapWitch

Dibbles! Thank you! 



artemis said:


> So cute! There's an ice cream parlor nearby that has animal chairs. These make me think of that shop.



Nope, not yet... But that's a good idea.


----------



## zanzalawi

I’ve been waiting patiently to unmold a soap- I’d poured it into pvc pipe lined with a flexible cutting board
After 6 days it still wasn’t releasing nicely- and if I tried to force it- well, it looked just like peeling a bioré pore strip off your nose [emoji1]
We did battle!
The cutting board fought valiantly but was ultimately defeated!


----------



## Misschief

zanzalawi said:


> I’ve been waiting patiently to unmold a soap- I’d poured it into pvc pipe lined with a flexible cutting board
> After 6 days it still wasn’t releasing nicely- and if I tried to force it- well, it looked just like peeling a bioré pore strip off your nose [emoji1]
> We did battle!
> The cutting board fought valiantly but was ultimately defeated!



I can picture the victory dance! 

I made another batch of soap today. This time, it's Green Tea and Lemongrass with Aztec Gold mica lines. I had just managed to get it in the mold when my daughter called. It seems my grandson may have broken his hand yesterday; he fell. She wanted to know if she should take him in to have it checked out, hoping I'd say no. I said yes. Then, I finished decorating the top. Boys! (he's 9)


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

Made a soap using chicken fat... because every week we have a ton of it that we just get rid of cause we dont like it for cooking.
I also used the accelerating fragrance oil.
It did not cooperate so i just did what someone (cant remember who, but thank you very much for the tip) said on another thread: just let it go to gell and then give it a good stir and mold it. Its gonna be okay.
And it was! I plopped the semi solid batter on the mold and covered it up while i cleaned up the dishes. I went back to it when it was just about to go full gel, i stirred it (it was soft and manageable again) and packed it in the mold. It is not gonna be pretty looking, but for an experimental bar i dont think i did bad.
Now lets wait and see how a chicken fat soap feels... (it is not only chicken by the way!)


----------



## Lin19687

I wrapped up the Salt Cakes for tomorrow, and just finished loading the car for the FM in the morning.
Hoping that Sunday I can get a bunch of soaps made and Salt bars


----------



## msunnerstood

Ok  I know I said I wasn't going to use black in my soap anymore but... I wanted to try something and the scent was little black dress so there you go. I am a Tad spacially challenged and it was really hard to keep the cardboard in the center of while I scooped the 2 colors in but im hoping they come out ok and dont break in half when i cut them


----------



## SoapAddict415

I got a butterfly column mold off of Amazon and I used it for the first time about 3-4 days ago. I unmolded it before work today. It was still pretty soft and I dropped it. I think I can salvage it but I learned how to unmold it. I think this weekend I'll make some guest sized soaps for my honey to give out when he volunteers to help the homeless.


----------



## msunnerstood

Lin19687 said:


> I wrapped up the Salt Cakes for tomorrow, and just finished loading the car for the FM in the morning.
> Hoping that Sunday I can get a bunch of soaps made and Salt bars


Best of luck tomorrow!!



Alfa_Lazcares said:


> Made a soap using chicken fat... because every week we have a ton of it that we just get rid of cause we dont like it for cooking.
> I also used the accelerating fragrance oil.
> It did not cooperate so i just did what someone (cant remember who, but thank you very much for the tip) said on another thread: just let it go to gell and then give it a good stir and mold it. Its gonna be okay.
> And it was! I plopped the semi solid batter on the mold and covered it up while i cleaned up the dishes. I went back to it when it was just about to go full gel, i stirred it (it was soft and manageable again) and packed it in the mold. It is not gonna be pretty looking, but for an experimental bar i dont think i did bad.
> Now lets wait and see how a chicken fat soap feels... (it is not only chicken by the way!)


I love how you arent afraid to experiment. Let me know how it comes out!


----------



## Dean

Bought some KOH for my first batch of dual lye soap.


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

msunnerstood said:


> I love how you arent afraid to experiment. Let me know how it comes out!



Well, I still dont know how it will perform, but as of right now i was able to unmold and cut it (after 4 hours give or take). It is suuuuuuuuuuuper yellow. It is smooth in the center and a bit crusty on the outside (thanks fragrance oil!) but it smells nice. It is still a bit warm but since it felt hard enough not unmold i just couldnt resist! 
No lye pockets, no bubbles (well a tiny one), no oozing oils or anything weird. 
I’ll let you know more on a few weeks!


----------



## Misschief

I am SO pleased right now. I just cut my Lemongrass & Green Tea soap. It is everything I had envisioned. And it smells amazing! *Doing a little happy dance!* 

The Aztec Gold mica lines give it just the perfect pop of colour and the green came out even better than I'd anticipated. I am so happy with this soap! (I know you all understand, right?)


----------



## scard

Misschief that is just beautiful, I'd be dancing too!


----------



## Lin19687

That looks AWESOME !


----------



## msunnerstood

Love the green. They look awesome!


----------



## dibbles

That's beautiful Misschief, and I bet they smell good too. It sounds like a nice combination. Isn't it just the best when you cut a loaf and love what is inside? It never gets old


----------



## earlene

Ladylather said:


> This is what I did yesterday, made 4.  Love doing M & P swirling......
> View attachment 30968


Lovely, Ladylather!


----------



## msunnerstood

Well, not bad for a first attempt with a divider. Just cut this morning.
Im thinking about buying a mold that has one built in so i dont have to try and hold it straight.


----------



## Misschief

That's pretty msunnerstood! Are you using cardboard for your divider? Working in a print/sign shop, I have access to all sorts of things. My boss gave me a scrap of Sintra (pvc board) which I cut down to fit my mold as a divider. It might be an idea to check with a local sign shop to see if they have any scrap pieces that would work. It works really well and is reusable. If necessary, I hold it in place with elastic bands.



dibbles said:


> That's beautiful Misschief, and I bet they smell good too. It sounds like a nice combination. Isn't it just the best when you cut a loaf and love what is inside? It never gets old



SO true! It does smell really, really good. I've made a note of that combination; I don't want to forget it. This has been a great soaping weekend. I think I'll make another batch today... this one will be called Shatter and is a collaboration with my husband; the original idea is his.

I'm sure some of you know what Shatter is, right? (It's a cannabis concentrate that looks like melted, slightly caramelized sugar.) I'll be making the Shatter embeds with M&P and scenting the soap with a combination of champaka and patchouli.


----------



## earlene

Even the 'For Sale' signs at various places are really really inexpensive, made of corrugated plastic (which I think is the same thing Misschief is speaking of in her above comment) and easily cut with a box cutter.  For under $2 I bought one without wording to use for soap making purposes.  If you look around Dollar stores, Hardware stores, etc.  you may find one for a decent price.  The box cutter would probably cost me more than the corrugated plastic, as a matter of fact.

*Misschief*, I can't wait to see your collaborative Shatter Soap!


----------



## Misschief

earlene said:


> Even the 'For Sale' signs at various places are really really inexpensive, made of corrugated plastic (which I think is the same thing Misschief is speaking of in her above comment) and easily cut with a box cutter.  For under $2 I bought one without wording to use for soap making purposes.  If you look around Dollar stores, Hardware stores, etc.  you may find one for a decent price.  The box cutter would probably cost me more than the corrugated plastic, as a matter of fact.



This is not like the corrugated plastic, earlene. It's a solid piece of pvc, about 1/8" thick, more durable than Coro.


----------



## earlene

Misschief said:


> This is not like the corrugated plastic, earlene. It's a solid piece of pvc, about 1/8" thick, more durable than Coro.




Oh, my mistake.  That's pretty cool that you get such nice stuff from your boss.  I see I didn't read your post with full comprehension.  I'm sure my HS English teacher would mark me down for comprehension.  I wish I knew where to buy flat PVC for cheap.  And how to cut it or to get it cut.  It sounds pretty handy.


----------



## Misschief

earlene said:


> Oh, my mistake.  That's pretty cool that you get such nice stuff from your boss.  I see I didn't read your post with full comprehension.  I'm sure my HS English teacher would mark me down for comprehension.  I wish I knew where to buy flat PVC for cheap.  And how to cut it or to get it cut.  It sounds pretty handy.



Check with a local sign shop. The piece I have was a piece that was destined for the garbage, too small to do anything with but big enough for me to cut down to fit my mold.


----------



## msunnerstood

Misschief said:


> That's pretty msunnerstood! Are you using cardboard for your divider? Working in a print/sign shop, I have access to all sorts of things. My boss gave me a scrap of Sintra (pvc board) which I cut down to fit my mold as a divider. It might be an idea to check with a local sign shop to see if they have any scrap pieces that would work. It works really well and is reusable. If necessary, I hold it in place with elastic bands.


Great Idea! Yeah it was cardboard. It was what I had on hand, little bugger kept moving with the soap. I imagine I could have also used bands to place the hearts at the right intervals. Im going to do that next time so they are aligned for the cut.


----------



## Ladylather

Misschief said:


> I am SO pleased right now. I just cut my Lemongrass & Green Tea soap. It is everything I had envisioned. And it smells amazing! *Doing a little happy dance!*
> 
> The Aztec Gold mica lines give it just the perfect pop of colour and the green came out even better than I'd anticipated. I am so happy with this soap! (I know you all understand, right?)



WOW, love it....that is also one of my personal favorite scents.  Well done



earlene said:


> Lovely, Ladylather!


Thank You


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

Scraped out the ugliest dryesf bits of the chicken soap. Can anyone say “rustic”? Cause i think this looks like the definition of it. Made a small ball with the scraps. At least it smells pretty because it doesnt look pretty at all. And the color doesnt help!


----------



## cmzaha

earlene said:


> More shrink-wrapping going on today.  I did some labels yesterday.  Setting up all over again took me quite awhile.  This time, though I had the sense to write down details AND save that design to my free avery account.  This morning I had to figure out how to load what I saved so next time I want to use it, I can just edit it and not waste hours re-designing it all over again.  Then I saved that to my browser favorites so I can find it again.  I wish I had software on my computer to do this and didn't have to depend on the internet to make these kinds of things work.  It would be so much easier!
> 
> This morning filling time with shrink-wrapping while waiting for my car to be finished so I can get it back and drive again.  I hate being without my car!  On my way back, I plan to stop at a store to find some different colored paper for printing labels.  My stock of pretty colors is running low.  I kind of like the colors to match the soap, and I just don't have much variety left at this point.


If you happen to have Microsoft Publisher it works great for labels. At least it does for me. My daughter always used Pic Monkey, but it is subscription only I believe. She designed some really neat cards and labels using Pic Monkey



Alfa_Lazcares said:


> Scraped out the ugliest dryesf bits of the chicken soap. Can anyone say “rustic”? Cause i think this looks like the definition of it. Made a small ball with the scraps. At least it smells pretty because it doesnt look pretty at all. And the color doesnt help!
> View attachment 30990


I think it looks perfect for a chicken soap. I have used chicken fat in cp and it seems to slow trace nicely, I think I used it at 20%


----------



## msunnerstood

cmzaha said:


> If you happen to have Microsoft Publisher it works great for labels. At least it does for me. My daughter always used Pic Monkey, but it is subscription only I believe. She designed some really neat cards and labels using Pic Monkey


I use Publisher as well. I also use it to design Missing Person Billboards. Its flexible and easy to use.


----------



## Holly8991

earlene said:


> Oh, my mistake.  That's pretty cool that you get such nice stuff from your boss.  I see I didn't read your post with full comprehension.  I'm sure my HS English teacher would mark me down for comprehension.  I wish I knew where to buy flat PVC for cheap.  And how to cut it or to get it cut.  It sounds pretty handy.


I buy sheets of PVC for customers every week (my day job) and it never occurred to me to use it soaping.  Dang!  yesterday I bought 3/8" 4x8 sheets for $65.00.  Wonder if I could get my husband to cut it down..........


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

cmzaha said:


> I think it looks perfect for a chicken soap. I have used chicken fat in cp and it seems to slow trace nicely, I think I used it at 20%



Since the FO accelerates like crazy I didnt get a slow trace even with the chicken. I used it at 25% (and I still have a bunch left so I see more chicken soap in my future [emoji38])


----------



## Misschief

Holly8991 said:


> I buy sheets of PVC for customers every week (my day job) and it never occurred to me to use it soaping.  Dang!  yesterday I bought 3/8" 4x8 sheets for $65.00.  Wonder if I could get my husband to cut it down..........



I use a utility knife to cut it down.


----------



## cmzaha

Alfa_Lazcares said:


> Since the FO accelerates like crazy I didnt get a slow trace even with the chicken. I used it at 25% (and I still have a bunch left so I see more chicken soap in my future [emoji38])


I really liked the chicken fat in my soap. In fact I am saving some skin and fat I trim off to render some more. Usually it is just fat I get off my chicken soup


----------



## Terri E

I Made pistachio oil soap scented with Olive Branches and leaf lard soap scented with Grapefruit Bellini.

 I like how both turned out


----------



## earlene

cmzaha said:


> If you happen to have Microsoft Publisher it works great for labels. At least it does for me. My daughter always used Pic Monkey, but it is subscription only I believe. She designed some really neat cards and labels using Pic Monkey


Thanks, Carolyn.  I think Publisher is included in the package hubby gave me recently, but I haven't yet installed it, so am not positive.  I really should get around to installing it, shouldn't I?


----------



## SoapAddict415

Those are beautiful Terri E!
I went into the kitchen with the plan of making sample sized bars for Ken to give away next month when he volunteers at the homeless shelter. What I ended up doing was everything but make soap lol. But on the  plus side the kitchen, my soaping area and all of my soaping dishes are clean! I was able to prep my mini molds. Now I just have to put away all of the soaping stuff that I washed so I can have room to actually make soap. It's just so hot & humid today (even with the a/c on), I may just sit and work on label ideas.


----------



## Terri E

SoapAddict415 said:


> Those are beautiful Terri E!
> I went into the kitchen with the plan of making sample sized bars for Ken to give away next month when he volunteers at the homeless shelter. What I ended up doing was everything but make soap lol. But on the  plus side the kitchen, my soaping area and all of my soaping dishes are clean! I was able to prep my mini molds. Now I just have to put away all of the soaping stuff that I washed so I can have room to actually make soap. It's just so hot & humid today (even with the a/c on), I may just sit and work on label ideas.


Thank you! Ken sounds like a wonderful guy and you are so caring making soap for them  Hot and humid here in the mountains as well


----------



## Kerry K.

Yesterday, me and my sister got together and I taught her how to make soap.  I've only been making it for a few months.  I came up with the fragrance myself - it's jonquil, sunflower, amber tonka bean and lemon verbena.  Smells incredible, and happily it turned out great.  Off to the shelf to cure, I can't wait to use it!


----------



## msunnerstood

I bought lard and coconut oil. I was running low and soap panic set it. Its not that I have to make soap but the idea I couldnt make soap. If that makes sense lol


----------



## Dahila

Refreshing body mist , which helps as mosquito repellent and 500 g of Arnica salve ,  printed the labels and watched to soccer games on Word Cup 2018


----------



## earlene

Shrink-wrapping is all.  My day has been busy elsewhere.  Plus it's Hubby's birthday, too.


----------



## Dean

Made my first batch of dual lye soap. Swirled with beta carotene.

The KOH made it soft.  Same recipe w/o was rock hard in less than 24 hours.  Will try 1.1:1 water/lye next time.


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

Made a soap! Couldnt resist, but I ran out of lard, had to adjust the recipe again (it was only off 10 grm, so it wasnt that bad).


----------



## Misschief

Made soap and rescued my shrink wrapper from the garage, where it had been stored while my husband's boss stayed with us (our spare bedroom is also my craft room and I'm running out of space). Shrink wrapping will happen tomorrow or later this week, before next week's market.


----------



## msunnerstood

I ordered Vanilla stabilizer and my first soap stamp.


----------



## amd

Made a disaster out of my soap lab over the weekend. I have too many projects going on. I think every work surface is covered. So... yeah. I'm cleaning up my mess this week. I'm going to try to get the tomato vine and dirt scented soap made this week. I have a show on Saturday, plus the Thursday night market so I'm organizing what I should take to each.


----------



## DigitalEnigma

Today I cut apart two loaves I made on the weekend. The top bar was from a small batch I made to try out a new FO. The lower portion of the bar has light areas that look like soda ash, but I don't think it is. I used more oil than usual to mix in the mica and didn't stir the mixture into the batter all that thoroughly. Wondering if that created the discoloration which was dragged upwards when I used a wire to swirl the colors.

The bar at the bottom is from a larger loaf I made using various soap scraps I've saved up. Some of these had become so hard that I worried about a wire or two snapping when I cut up the loaf. I think the next time I'll process the scraps in a food processor first for smaller bits.


----------



## earlene

Very pretty confetti soap, *DigitalEnigma*.  The swirl in your top soap is nice, too, and I do think you have probably concluded correctly about the TD not being mixed well enough.  In this post, Saponista mentions that she has similar problems when the TD is not well mixed, and I have noticed it myself in some of my soaps when I do that.


----------



## msunnerstood

Uggh, ever get distracted and forget to do something with your soap? Had a great plan for a design, Pink and white swirl, mica swirled top with heart embeds.. yeah, got the top swirled, the hearts placed, snowflake glitter on, super cute....and then remembered, I forgot to Swirl the **** layers.. so instead of a pretty swirl, Ill have kinda sorta stripes.. too late to do anything about it so Ill cross my fingers and hope for the best

And the stripe


----------



## Lin19687

Aww bummer.

Nothing today, 90's this week and may not be a good idea to soap


----------



## earlene

I have printed labels, re-designing as I go along and change soaps.  Hubby asked me this morning, "What's RBO Soap?"  Better than what he first thought he saw.  At first he thought it said BBQ Soap.  He said that would be weird, to which I said, 
'Not if it's for washing your hands after eating BBQ.'

Anyway, more soaps to label & wrap, but I am making progress and liking the look and ease of printed labels.  The most fun part, though is choosing which paper to print which label on.

Also another slow process is soda ash removal.  Why it has to happen to the batches of 14 or 16 bars of the same soap, but the smaller 4 or 5 bar batches have no soda ash, I don't know.  The universe is just being persnickety, methinks.


----------



## steffamarie

earlene said:


> Also another slow process is soda ash removal.  Why it has to happen to the batches of 14 or 16 bars of the same soap, but the smaller 4 or 5 bar batches have no soda ash, I don't know.  The universe is just being persnickety, methinks.



I saw a soapmaker on YouTube (Ariane Arsenault) who rinsed the tops of her bars in hot hot water before unmolding to get rid of soda ash. I haven't tried this, but if it works maybe it would be faster?


----------



## msunnerstood

Would have been much prettier had i not forgotten to swirl. Wish it would have been a smaller batch. Could have been worse but next time im writing the steps down to avoid it


----------



## steffamarie

msunnerstood said:


> Would have been much prettier had i not forgotten to swirl. Wish it would have been a smaller batch. Could have been worse but next time im writing the steps down to avoid it


I think the lighting makes it look like some sort of delicious strawberry shortcake!! I'm ready for Fourth of July eats and treats


----------



## Holly8991

Its still really pretty!

I did 4 batches yesterday and forgot to put the scent in one of them


----------



## earlene

steffamarie said:


> I saw a soapmaker on YouTube (Ariane Arsenault) who rinsed the tops of her bars in hot hot water before unmolding to get rid of soda ash. I haven't tried this, but if it works maybe it would be faster?



Well, it's a little late for that.  They are long unmolded.  I don't shrink wrap or label until they are well cured.  

I did try a steamer a few months back and it was a huge PIA, but I may try it again.  Perhaps it's one of those 'practice makes perfect' kind of deals.  When I figure out where I put it, I will give it another try.


----------



## msunnerstood

Holly8991 said:


> I did 4 batches yesterday and forgot to put the scent in one of them


Ive done that too!


----------



## steffamarie

Measured out my oils and mixed up my lye water for soaping tomorrow...now I just gotta get motivated to do my soap dishes so I can actually do something with the stuff I measured today!!!


----------



## Lin19687

Embrace the ash 

I actually have 3 soaps that the Ash looks so cool on the top design !
https://dtkp6g0samjql.cloudfront.ne...hero_5c8604ec-f9d9-4729-abff-b970cee1d94b.jpg


----------



## earlene

Lin19687 said:


> Embrace the ash
> 
> I actually have 3 soaps that the Ash looks so cool on the top design !
> https://dtkp6g0samjql.cloudfront.ne...hero_5c8604ec-f9d9-4729-abff-b970cee1d94b.jpg



In some cases a little ash as accent or highlight, does look nice.  In some cases, it doesn't look as nice at all and I prefer to remove it.  For example, my Faux Fluid Acrylic Pour Castile soap I made for the May 2017 SMF Challenge, without ash looks like this:







With ash most of the bars now looks like the two on the bottom in this photo:






Before putting on the labels and shrink-wrapping these soaps, I'd really rather they look more like they did when they were new, so I really am not willing to embrace this ash.  Once I get out my steamer, I am hoping I can get even the little crevices clear of ash.  If not, at least most of it.


----------



## wardbond

msunnerstood said:


> Well, not bad for a first attempt with a divider. Just cut this morning.
> Im thinking about buying a mold that has one built in so i dont have to try and hold it straight.




almost reminds me of a Domino or a Harlequin nice 



Misschief said:


> I use a utility knife to cut it down.



Would you still need a liner?


----------



## Misschief

wardbond said:


> Would you still need a liner?



I'm using the pvc board only as an insert. I still line my mold but not the insert.


----------



## wardbond

Alfa_Lazcares said:


> Scraped out the ugliest dryesf bits of the chicken soap. Can anyone say “rustic”? Cause i think this looks like the definition of it. Made a small ball with the scraps. At least it smells pretty because it doesnt look pretty at all. And the color doesnt help!
> View attachment 30990



it almost looks like carrot or honey  or as if it wants to go translucent.. maybe shift the recipe to take advantage of its inclinations, or add some ingredients that compliment the current properties of it, Or if  you gel the next batch soap see what it does


----------



## msunnerstood

Today I learned: Never store liquid soap in an empty distilled water bottle.  At first I thought one of the dogs had an accident, which would be very unusual, till I got closer and discovered a very LARGE puddle under My storage cart and gasped as I saw the dripping liquid coming from one of the shelves and onto my wood floor.
An hour later, a roll of paper towels and a future of mopping that spot till the soap is gone, I will never make that mistake again.


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

wardbond said:


> it almost looks like carrot or honey  or as if it wants to go translucent.. maybe shift the recipe to take advantage of its inclinations, or add some ingredients that compliment the current properties of it, Or if  you gel the next batch soap see what it does



The gelling was unnintentional since the FO accelerated everything and gelled the whole thing, which was good because I was able to stirr it and flaten the thing in to the mold. Right now the color looks a bit more like mustard. I do plan on experimenting more with it


----------



## amd

Packed for tonight's market. Switching up the stock a bit to mostly new soaps, lip balms and bubble scoops to see if that improves sales. But really, I don't expect much. I think people come for the free band and socializing, they don't come to buy stuff, unless it's food or beer. I have a show on Saturday so I'll have to unpack and repack again for the bigger setup. I STILL have to make the dirt and tomato vine soap this week. Maybe tonight after the show I'll get it done quick.


----------



## Lin19687

I just bought all my FALL scents and a few others.  Wow, my poor bank account 

Now to think about different packaging....and hide inside due to 90 something heat outside


----------



## earlene

A bit of ash removal, some planing and such, and some shrink-wrapping today.  Also worked on soap label design.  A nice break from the really tedious work of increasing security of my personal information via changing passwords and paying bills.  

I want to make soap, but I feel like I have to get this other stuff done first.


----------



## msunnerstood

I am doing the best I can not to make soap until my soap stamp gets here..


----------



## Holly8991

I bought some shelves from Depot and have my boys assembling them.  Whoo hoo!  I have a soap/craft room downstairs but hate it.  Its like I am socked away from everyone. So now I can just store finished or curing goods down there and keep making things upstairs


----------



## DigitalEnigma

I have been intrigued by Soleseife, and just finished my 4th test batch. 

I used various oils in different combos, different superfat percentages, as well as weak to strong saline solutions. I live in a coastal town and am thinking of collecting some real sea water tomorrow. Just not sure yet how to "clean" it.  

I've also thrown 2 batches into the oven afterwards (the Germans appear to like doing this; have been looking through a German forum). Although those two batches hardened very quickly, I didn't like how they came out of the molds. The surfaces contained small dimples. I tried a lower temperature the second time hoping to avoid this, but that didn't work.

I'm curious to know which soap will feel best to me after they cure. I'll probably make one more test batch before I call it a night. Want to try adding citric acid to see if that helps with the soap scum, I imagine a 9% superfat soap will produce.


----------



## earlene

Started my soapy day today with steaming the ash off of 7 bars of Castile Marbles soap.  The last time (which was also the first time) I used this steamer, it was such a miserable failure, I put it away for several months and forgot where it was.  Yesterday I pulled it out and decided to give it another try this morning.  The trouble with it last time was really user error.  This time it worked super well.  It is a small hand-held which cannot be tilted over the soap, but needs to be held mostly vertically while the tops of the soaps are also vertical.  What I had done before was to try to tilt the steamer over the soaps which were lying flat on a surface (this leads to spillage) OR to hold the soap in one hand while holding the steamer in the other.  The second method was too difficult to manage without burning my hands.

So this time, I thought it through better and used one of my little drying racks, which I sat next to the sink on my kitchen counter.  This way, with the soap standing up on it's sides on the rack, I was able to hold the steamer  vertically at the necessary level and even sweep the steam up, down and sideways over the ash-covered surface without burning my hands or spilling any water.  It worked perfectly.

Now I want to steam more bars of soap because it worked so well.  I'd take a picture of the process, but I'm too lazy right now.  Maybe later.  Plus yesterday my little Fuji camera door stopped cooperating with opening to get at the SD card and to charge the battery.  I had to use a pair of pliers to get it open.  That door has always been an annoyance to me right from the start, so I'm not even sure I am willing to get this camera fixed.  It's not like I don't have others.


----------



## Dean

Used my orange wax soap for the first time.  Its ugly and doesn't smell great but it got the job done.


----------



## scard

Made some silicone molds for embeds, this could become an addiction if it weren't so expensive.


----------



## earlene

Ooooh, *scard*.  I would love to see what you made!

Today I had so many irons in the fire, so to speak, I didn't get much soapy stuff done.  But I did print labels for 3 soaps, shrink-wrapped a dozen or so bars, and labeled a few, too.  Other than that, I brought down the materials to make more deodorant as I am running low.  When Hubby & I go to Chicago for a few days next week, I don't want to be caught without deodorant!


----------



## Misschief

I printed labels for one batch of soap but I think the sheet fell out of the Jeep when I opened the door because I can't find it anywhere and I sort of remember seeing something white fly past me when I put my stuff in there after work. That means I'll have to go in to work for a few minutes tomorrow because it's one of the soaps I was planning on taking to the market on Sunday. Bugger!

(I have a printer at home but it hasn't had ink in it for years; I'm allowed to print whatever I want at work.)


----------



## Lin19687

Last night I redid Labels for the FM today.  Just a Brown Kraft paper cigar band with card/label on it.  Handwritten name/weight
It's cute and will do for now

Today is Fm day


----------



## dalewaite48

Made new Blueberry Muffin scented Michigan shaped Cold Process Soaps.


----------



## Rune

I made sodium citrate from citric acid and baking soda, and stirred it in my liquid soap paste. Just a very small amount, 41-42 grams. And that was easy! I did not make a dry powder, but a solution. 

I just measured out citric acid and baking soda in a pitcher, and then added boiling water to it. I should have added just a little over 40 grams of water to make sure it dissolved, but I added a bit more for evaporation and good measurement, and since that amount seemed like nothing. It didn't fizz very long, so it was quick and easy. I measured the PH, and it was 7-ish. I have to buy some better ph strips.

To measure out how much citric acid you need, you first have to find out the weight of your solid soap batter or liquid soap paste (I just looked at my recipe and subtracted some for evaporation during the process, and rounded off for easy calculations. I had then 1000 grams. Then you must find out how much citric acid you want. I read on this forum that someone used 4%, so I used the same. I calculated 4% of 1000 grams, and that gave me 40 grams of citric acid needed.

I did knew how to do calculations that would let me find out how much of it that had to be citric acid and how much that had to be baking soda. But I have forgot. I tried some varieties, but I have forgot my math skills. So I have to refresh them. Anyway it has to be done by using X in one way or another. 

So I had to do the trial and error method to find something that would give me around 40 grams. 

This is the calculation I did: 18 + (18 x 1,3124) = 41,62

You can just change the number 18 to something that will give you the amount you need. If you need 70 grams, experiment with numbers higher than 18 until you get = 60.

I found the number 1,3124 on this forum. 1 gram of citric acid will be neutralized by 1,3124 grams of baking soda.

Google is a great calculator, so just write 18 + (18 x 1,3124) and press enter, it will calculate it for you.

Based on the trial and error calculation method, I needed: 

Citric acid: 18 grams
Baking soda: (18 x 1,3124) = 23,62 grams

My scale does only round off to the nearest gram. So i couldn't measure it out precisely. But that doesn't really matter too much.

Some dissolve the citric acid in the water first, and then add baking soda, little by little. I just dumped both in the pitcher and added boiling water to it, to make it easy. That worked great for a small amount in a high pitcher. It can't possibly fizz over.


----------



## Misschief

Found my sheet of labels... on the back seat of the Jeep! My Lemon Poppyseed soap with Yuzu is now labelled. On the schedule for today... Double Chocolate soap, make with cocoa powder and semi sweet chocolate.


----------



## shunt2011

Finally making time to soap. 6 batches ready to go. Waiting for the lye to cool a bit.  Happy dancing [emoji126] today!


----------



## earlene

Misschief said:


> Found my sheet of labels... on the back seat of the Jeep! My Lemon Poppyseed soap with Yuzu is now labelled. On the schedule for today... Double Chocolate soap, make with cocoa powder and semi sweet chocolate.


I am so glad you found it, *Misschief*!  I was envisioning the police showing up at your door to arrest you for littering, ala Arlo Guthrie's _Alice's Restaurant_ because you might have your business address on the labels.


----------



## Misschief

earlene said:


> I am so glad you found it, *Misschief*!  I was envisioning the police showing up at your door to arrest you for littering, ala Arlo Guthrie's _Alice's Restaurant_ because you might have your business address on the labels.




LOL That would have been funny, really. Had it not been there, it would have been in the parking lot at work; it was a rainy, windy, and hot day yesterday. Today, we're back to hot and sunny.


----------



## Ladylather

earlene said:


> Ooooh, *scard*.  I would love to see what you made!
> 
> 
> I too would love to see what you made scard.  I have been thinking of trying my hand at making some molds.....


----------



## msunnerstood

Getting organized and making lemon meringue soap. I also learned a very hard lesson, You should not sniff vanilla stabilizer no matter how curious you are about what it smells like.


----------



## Lin19687

Made $65 at the FM today and it was slow. So I am happy.

Off to stain a shelf for the FM table and cut my PVC tube in half for easier bars.
@msunnerstood  I don't use that but I will mark that in my head if I ever come across it !  lol


----------



## Misschief

I got my Double Chocolate soap scented with Chocolate Fudge FO and Peppermint EO.


----------



## shunt2011

Got all six batches of soap made.  Raspberry Lemonade, Lemon Verbena, Fifty Shades, Lilac and a Charcoal Facial Soap with Peppermint, Tea Tree and Lavender.  Feeling accomplished.  Hope to get 6 more done tomorrow.


----------



## Holly8991

My neighbor found out I soaped today.  She was so excited to get a Lavender  bar


----------



## msunnerstood

Just cut the lemon meringue


----------



## Lin19687

All these scents are making me hungry !!!

Today I will cut my PVC and then make Salt bars.


----------



## Misschief

Just cut my double chocolate soap this morning... made with unsweetened chocolate and cocoa powder and scented with chocolate fudge fo and peppermint eo.


----------



## msunnerstood

Misschief said:


> Just cut my double chocolate soap this morning... made with unsweetened chocolate and cocoa powder and scented with chocolate fudge fo and peppermint eo.


Pretty! Wish i could smell it


----------



## shunt2011

My soaps cut but not cleaned up yet.


----------



## Lin19687

I am still sitting here and not soaped yet, you all are making me feel bad and want to sit to see more soaps !


----------



## Terri E

Made soap and herbal salve


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Terri E said:


> Made soap and herbal salve


Gorgeous soaps, Terri! 
ETA: This is so pretty and so very well done. What does it say?


----------



## Terri E

Meant to put this with the others


----------



## Terri E

Zany_in_CO said:


> Gorgeous soaps, Terri!
> View attachment 31155
> This is so pretty and so very well done. What does it say?
> 
> ETA: This one:
> View attachment 31161


Thank you Zany! This is Aleppo soap and the design is the Om symbol and means the soul or truth within.


----------



## Holly8991

I am remelting a batch of my pineapple wax melts.  After they cooled there was no scent at all 
So now I am trying to figure out what scent I have that will match the yellow color the wax is


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Terri E said:


> Thank you Zany! This is Aleppo soap and the design is the Om symbol and means the soul or truth within.


Ah hah, that is SO cool... no wonder I was drawn to it.   Keep up the good work! I wanna see more.


----------



## earlene

Misschief said:


> Just cut my double chocolate soap this morning... made with unsweetened chocolate and cocoa powder and scented with chocolate fudge fo and peppermint eo.


Oh, my gosh, *Misshief*, that is just gorgeous!  If I didn't know it was soap, I'd want to take a bite!

I decided to follow the method others on the forum are using and start storing my cured/curing/wrapped soaps inside cardboard/paperboard boxes.  I had several smaller decorative boxes that happened to be empty, as well as going to Goodwill to look for more option along those lines.  Also a good size for soaps are the boxes that Columbus Foods ships a single 7-lb bottle of oil in.  I had one with me while traveling several months ago, and it was just perfect and didn't end up weighing too much.  So between designing & printing labels, shrink-wrapping & labeling soaps that have cured, I have also started moving soap to various boxes.  

I won't have to worry any more about keeping the soaps in the dark, so that's a plus with the boxes.  Although I am concerned I won't be able to see the soaps as easily and may forget what I have on hand because they won't be so visible.

So far, I haven't set up a box-labeling method, but I suspect I'll start with Post-It notes and eventually choose something that I can change but not have to be worried it will fall off, like Post-It's can over time. I won't have to worry any more about keeping the soaps in the dark.


----------



## msunnerstood

Holly8991 said:


> I am remelting a batch of my pineapple wax melts.  After they cooled there was no scent at all
> So now I am trying to figure out what scent I have that will match the yellow color the wax is


 i have found that pineapple works well as a blend in wax melts rather than alone. Like pineapple=Mango


----------



## Holly8991

I must have read your mind!  I did use mango and it smells really good


----------



## dibbles

earlene said:


> So far, I haven't set up a box-labeling method, but I suspect I'll start with Post-It notes and eventually choose something that I can change but not have to be worried it will fall off, like Post-It's can over time. I won't have to worry any more about keeping the soaps in the dark.


Post-its work pretty well, actually. Maybe some of those name tag holders taped on the box would work. You could cut paper to size and swap it out when the box has a new occupant.


----------



## Misschief

Lin19687 said:


> Made $65 at the FM today and it was slow. So I am happy.



Did my second market today and did really well! It was busier than the first time I went and everyone was so friendly and encouraging. Chatted with more vendors this time than last time. Customers had great questions regarding the soaping process and a few of them went away having learned a thing or two (i.e. all true soap is made with lye and soap needs to cure). That makes me happy. I think a couple of things contributed to a successful day; I was in a "feature" spot today and I had one naked bar of each soap so people could touch and smell. That really seemed to make a difference.


----------



## wardbond

Misschief said:


> Just cut my double chocolate soap this morning... made with unsweetened chocolate and cocoa powder and scented with chocolate fudge fo and peppermint eo.


What did you use to get the "caramel chips" on top?


----------



## Misschief

wardbond said:


> What did you use to get the "caramel chips" on top?



I used leftover batter from my Poop soap. You can read about it here: http://www.missionmeadowssoapery.com/2018/03/sometimes-its-simple-things.html


----------



## NsMar42111

Not soap, but I experimented with Two Wild Hare's bubble bar kit and recipe and made a batch. Did not wear gloves, forgot I had added FO, and nowI'm walking around sniffing my hands because I want to lick them....carribean suntan lotiony smelling fingers! 


Now I'm looking through my supplies....I want to experiment witha  scrub...off I go!


----------



## msunnerstood

Im making airplane soap tonight. MP by request. Husband works on planes so she wants them to hand out to his customers


----------



## amd

I finally made my Farmer's Market soap! I even made a YouTube video for it. It is an awesomely horrible video, but I've wanted to do soapmaking videos forever. All the things that annoy me about other soapmaking videos are there - and I laugh at myself about it too. 

Later today will be cutting the soap and finishing my banner for outdoor shows. 

Speaking of... not sure where my weekend post went, so I'll recap. I had a show on Saturday, first time in a long time (at least two years) that I was at a show with another cp soapmaker. Turns out that I've "beat" her out of a few shows (I had no clue) so she was interested in meeting me. We had a good chat and swapped soap. Hers is goats milk with 100% lard. I tried it Saturday night and all I could smell was pig and I couldn't get it to lather in my hands. Tried it again on Sunday night with a shower poofy, lathered beautifully and no pig smell. Why the difference, I'm a bit stumped, but learned something interesting about using soap. 

What else have I done? Oh, stopped at Lowe's and picked up the RBO on clearance. I found inspiration this weekend for the mythical creatures challenge  Now I have to figure out how to do it! I'm excited to try.


----------



## msunnerstood

The airplanes. 8 down, 32 to go


----------



## earlene

I like your airplanes, *msunderstood*.

After falling asleep on the couch after dinner, I woke up 'freezing', in this summer heat, no less!  When I was working on re-organization of my soaping areas upstairs, I got so overheated that I cranked up (down, depending on how you look at it) the AC and by 1 am, it was COLD in here!  So I got up and continued with my shrink-wrapping.  

I know some folks are much quicker at this stuff than I am.  I get a few bars done and go do something else.  

While moving stuff around yesterday I found something my son gave me last year that I will never use for it's intended purpose, but took it because I know it makes him feel good to give me things.  But it includes a fan, so I thought, maybe I can use the fan without the rest of the contraption, and test it.  Works great, but it's a bit dusty, so needs cleaning before I use it.  Hubby is going to clean it for me, then I'll toss the rest of the parts that came with it.  The AC doesn't reach our upstairs rooms very efficiently, so the more fans, the better.


----------



## amd

Cut my farmer's market soap. I added way too much liquid when mixing my red oxide, so glycerin rivers formed in the partial gel - the one time I have NOT wanted my soap to gel. I had left it uncovered because I knew that the 1% stearic acid recipe likes to gel when covered, but I probably should have stuck it in the fridge. I'm pretty happy how it turned out. I decided, just before I poured it, that I didn't want to make straight layers between the red and black, so I let it glop when I poured the red. I thought I would have more of a drop swirl affect than a wavy layer, but my batter was probably too thick. I still like it, it formed a nice glycerine line where the two colors meet. I love the fragrance too, the dirt FO isn't overpowering and the tomato vine FO is a lovely green smell.

I didn't work on my banner because hubby asked me to help haul landscaping bricks around the yard, so I needed to sit in the cooler-than-outside house and watch TWD, hee hee. I did do some calculations for making my mythical creature challenge soap and got started on that. It's an embed soap with a bunch of different pieces, my first time using m&p inside of a cp soap. Picked out the fragrance and then changed my mind six times. This soap will be for my daughter, so finally settled on BCN's Rootbeer FO. It says it has no vanillan so hopefully the FO doesn't discolor yellow or anything else weird.


----------



## amd

Meant to attach photo...


----------



## msunnerstood

amd said:


> Meant to attach photo...View attachment 31181


Beautiful. What did you use fir the dirt?


----------



## amd

msunnerstood said:


> Beautiful. What did you use fir the dirt?


Thank you! On top is crafter choice charcoal Vitaburst beads. I debated putting them in the black soap part too, but not knowing how scrubby the beads are I decided to leave them only on the top.


----------



## NsMar42111

Earlene, how about putting a window a/c unit in upstairs? I did it for my bedroom because it's the last run for a/c and never seems to cool down right. My electric bill is lower/same with it so its not taking much juice .

Used some MP to test out new molds to see how much the bars weigh and that's it for soap so far


----------



## shunt2011

Unmolded another six loaves and cut them. Thank goodness I’m no longer behind the 8 ball. Will have plenty for my shows. Sugar scrubs sometime this week I hope.


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

Made a confeti soap using the soap of the accelerating FO.


----------



## Lin19687

Just put to bed to Gel 4 loaves, Apple/Oak, Cranberry/Fig, Lilac, Cuke/Melon
Will cut tomorrow.

New batch of FO's just arrived, but I have to go through them all and write %'s, discolor and flashpoints on the bottles.
Got Fireplace from NG and it is yummy.


----------



## Misschief

I discovered Candora. I do NOT need all these fragrances. No, I do not.... well, maybe a few.


----------



## Lin19687

lol, don't ask me to help you on that, I don't' want to tell you the amount I just spent at NG on FO's-


----------



## Lin19687

Just proof that I did soap today, they are even still cooling off from Gelling 


gee and not even a good pic at that.


----------



## msunnerstood

shunt2011 said:


> View attachment 31183
> 
> 
> Unmolded another six loaves and cut them. Thank goodness I’m no longer behind the 8 ball. Will have plenty for my shows. Sugar scrubs sometime this week I hope.


Wow! Thats a lot of work.


----------



## msunnerstood

Lin19687 said:


> Just proof that I did soap today, they are even still cooling off from Gelling
> View attachment 31184
> 
> gee and not even a good pic at that.


My batches are a lot smaller. Guess Im always afraid if I screw one up, id rather lose 46 ounces of oil than 100. Are those your fragrance oils on the left?


----------



## earlene

I made deodorant today, and true to form, what could go wrong did go wrong.  It's been that kind of day today all day long.  Well maybe I should say yesterday, as it is after midnight.

So first, I melted the babassu oil in a pot of hot water.  No problems.  I cleaned two deodorant containers, taking them apart in the process, of course. 

Then I measured out my MgOH.  

Next, I accidentally put grabbed the sample soy wax baggie instead of the cera bellina wax baggy and started adding it before verifying I had the right ingredient.  So I split my 9% (formerly I used beeswax) and did 5% as rice bran wax and 4% as cera bellina wax.  Then I thought I should have just stuck with the rice bran wax because now I won't know which one brought what to the recipe.  Oh well.  That's not the worst that could happen.  But in case it's not yet evident, I added the wax pastilles to the dry MgOH, BEFORE the oil.  That was the wrong order and I know better.  I know to melt the wax into the oils first, but as I said at the start... it's been like this all day.

Of course, after adding the gently melted babbasu oil into the powdery mixture, I still had to melt the wax.  That worked out okay, but it was just out of order and took longer than it would have if I had done it without the powder.  So I had to let it cool down again before adding my FO.  No problem, just took more time.

So choosing the containers to pour my new deodorant in, I first topped off a small container because I know this amount has a bit extra.  No problem and I want to take the small deodorant container with me on our little trip (train to Chicago for 2 nights).  Then I started filling one of the deodorant containers I had washed, and was surprised it took more of the mixture than the last time I filled it.  Of course it did, I forgot to put the part that attached to the twist up post in there before filling the tube!  So I had to take it all back out and melt it again and clean wipe out the tube a bit so it wouldn't be so messy and put it back together so I could re-fill it again!  Geez Louise!

Well, I have my deodorant, so that's good.  But it took at least twice as long as it should have done.  And I only did the one batch, although I had planned to do another for another FO.  But after that, I figured I should not do anything else the rest of the day.

That didn't last long, though because I had to perform nursing duties for my husband.  But that is another story and non-soap related.


----------



## Lin19687

msunnerstood said:


> My batches are a lot smaller. Guess Im always afraid if I screw one up, id rather lose 46 ounces of oil than 100. Are those your fragrance oils on the left?



 some of them .... the white ones are the new NG (22) and under that shelf about group of 18 from NG I just got in yesterday.
 The Green caps are from Gemlite (20) which I wish I had not bought but some are ok.  There are more under that shelf too that are from years ago (18 - 20) but still smell good so I tested most of them but a lot are Bakery scents.  Which are not my Fav but will try them. 

OMG, that makes me a FO HO !!!


----------



## msunnerstood

Lin19687 said:


> some of them .... the white ones are the new NG (22) and under that shelf about group of 18 from NG I just got in yesterday.
> The Green caps are from Gemlite (20) which I wish I had not bought but some are ok.  There are more under that shelf too that are from years ago (18 - 20) but still smell good so I tested most of them but a lot are Bakery scents.  Which are not my Fav but will try them.
> 
> OMG, that makes me a FO HO !!!


[email protected] HO


----------



## Diana Smith

Labeling 4 Tiger-Striped Soaps, earlier labeled 20, 100% Castile soaps, made 8 bottles of 2.5 oz Warmth Massage Oil Mineral & Jojoba Oil with Vitamin E 'Poppy Coach Type' Lebermuth fragrance and labeled them. It's only 2 pm. I suppose I'll go for trying to make some natural beeswax & shea butter lip balms tonight if I can find a recipe to follow. I have 15 flavors, and lots of plastic tubes. Going to need more 2.5 oz bottles.


----------



## amd

Worked on more of the components for the mythical challenge soap. Daughter vetoed my choice of rootbeer FO and selected pineapple cilantro instead. She is an odd child sometimes. If hubby remembers to pick up my pvc pipe, I should be able to finish the components for my soap tonight and do the actual pour Friday evening. I made a list of all the FO's I think would work well in a beer soap and will start making those this weekend, I would like to have more of a selection for men and they seem to gravitate towards the beer soaps. I have my next soap of the month planned out and will get that done this weekend too.


----------



## msunnerstood

Just finished a batch of smaller bars in cool water. Men seem to like smaller, hand size bars in my experience. Me, I like a big shower size bar.


----------



## Misschief

I put in a Candora order this morning. I have some time to spare while waiting to take my husband to the hospital for day surgery and spent the time shopping. Side note.. why is every supplier I've gone to out of water soluble Titanium Dioxide?


----------



## Lin19687

Last night I re-did Labels, broke down and bought some Avery labels so I can put scent and oz/gr on the soaps instead of hand writing.
Today I got the boxes set with what I am taking to the FM on Sat.
tonight I will be fixing the labels that came off the salt bars.  **** glue sticks ! 

@msunnerstood  all my bars are 6oz or bigger, they usually run about 6.75 oz but I label for 6oz to be on the safe side.  I like big bars too !


----------



## amd

msunnerstood said:


> Men seem to like smaller, hand size bars in my experience. Me, I like a big shower size bar.



My husband likes bigger bars too, or round ones. But, my husband has big hands so that might be why. I rarely make round bars, but when I do it seems to be the guys that like them more than women. The guys also seem to like a smaller length and width if it is thicker. I have trouble handling large bars - like frosted high top bars! - but I have small palms with long fingers (my sisters jokingly say that I have alien hands).

I did not do anything soapy yesterday. I got home, finished my monthly newsletter and send that out. Packed the tote for tonight's market. Hubby forgot to pick up my pvc pipe, so couldn't work on my challenge soap. I did spend about an hour researching soleseife. I made one attempt in late 2016 and used way too much salt. I had done some research right after my failure but never finished it, so I pulled out my old notes and finished the research on the questions I had written down, and created a One Note for the research. (Hubby is trying to get me to get rid of all these random scraps of paper I have everywhere.) I made a recipe based on my research (although now I'm questioning my superfat so I may tweak it further before I do it) and have added that to my weekend to do list.

I am leaving work tomorrow at noon, so I have a 2 hour window before I have to leave to pick up my son from music camp. I am debating if I should squeeze in a beer soap, attempt the soleseife, or maybe mess with a mango puree soap. There was another thread in the forum that talked about a mango soleseife, and I remembered I have a mango in my fridge. I've never used mango so now I am curious to try it in soap, although I'll stick with a regular soap and not the soleseife. I have a lovely mango-papaya FO that I have been wanting to use, so this might be a good use for both the lonely mango in the fridge and the FO. Or maybe I'll just take a nap with my 2 hour window.


----------



## msunnerstood

Misschief said:


> I put in a Candora order this morning. I have some time to spare while waiting to take my husband to the hospital for day surgery and spent the time shopping. Side note.. why is every supplier I've gone to out of water soluble Titanium Dioxide?


Have you tried TKB?


----------



## Misschief

msunnerstood said:


> Have you tried TKB?



I'm not familiar with them? I'm trying, if at all possible, to stay with Cdn suppliers.


----------



## lrpolillo

I made these the other day!!


----------



## msunnerstood

Misschief said:


> I'm not familiar with them? I'm trying, if at all possible, to stay with Cdn suppliers.


Sorry they arent in Canada.  I know they shipped there but I also know shipping to Canada has gotten somewhat expensive recently


----------



## Misschief

This evening I took my latest soap's official photo. It smells SO amazing... Chocolate Fudge FO with Peppermint EO.


----------



## Lin19687

Just my Opinion, but the red plate takes away from the soap.  My eyes are drawn to the red.
Is there another less bright plate ? 

I labels some soap today


----------



## Misschief

Lin19687 said:


> Just my Opinion, but the red plate takes away from the soap.  My eyes are drawn to the red.
> Is there another less bright plate ?
> 
> I labels some soap today



 I do have a few... I appreciate the critique. Thanks!


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

Was gonna post this yesterday but couldnt upload the picture. I unmolded and cut my confeti soap.


----------



## Misschief

Alfa_Lazcares said:


> Was gonna post this yesterday but couldnt upload the picture. I unmolded and cut my confeti soap. View attachment 31205
> View attachment 31206



Lovely!


----------



## Ladylather

shunt2011 said:


> View attachment 31148
> 
> 
> My soaps cut but not cleaned up yet.



they are so pretty!



Terri E said:


> Made soap and herbal salve
> View attachment 31159
> View attachment 31158
> View attachment 31155
> View attachment 31153
> View attachment 31152
> View attachment 31151



Lovely soaps



Zany_in_CO said:


> Gorgeous soaps, Terri!
> ETA: This is so pretty and so very well done. What does it say?
> View attachment 31161



Wow gorgeous soap!


----------



## Escott752

I took a break after my Christmas sales and I am having such a hard time getting out of the planning phase now! I have so many soaps that I need to restock and I feel like I have great ideas to start new soaps but I'm not getting much beyond that at the moment!


----------



## msunnerstood

Just finished pouring a batch of unscented buttermilk soap as a gift for a scent sensitive friend. I did however, add peach colored mica. I couldnt help myself.


----------



## Misschief

I thought about what kind of soap I might make tomorrow but have decided that this weekend is not a soaping weekend. With John being somewhat incapacitated after surgery this week, I think my time will be better spent doing non-soapy things. That said, I will be going to our local farmer's market to check out some display ideas built by a couple of local wood workers. Once there, I'll also check out the soap making competition.


----------



## msunnerstood

Misschief said:


> I thought about what kind of soap I might make tomorrow but have decided that this weekend is not a soaping weekend. With John being somewhat incapacitated after surgery this week, I think my time will be better spent doing non-soapy things. That said, I will be going to our local farmer's market to check out some display ideas built by a couple of local wood workers. Once there, I'll also check out the soap making competition.


That qualifies as a soapy thing I think. I have a full weekend of errand running so tonight will likely be my only soaping.


----------



## dalewaite48

I now have three soaps in my new line of My Michigan Soaps, apple, cherry, and blueberry.


----------



## artemis

dalewaite48 said:


> I now have three soaps in my new line of My Michigan Soaps, apple, cherry, and blueberry.


Now, I'm homesick!


----------



## dalewaite48

artemis said:


> Now, I homesick!


Are you from Michigan?


----------



## artemis

dalewaite48 said:


> Are you from Michigan?


Yes. Grandville area.


----------



## msunnerstood

dalewaite48 said:


> I now have three soaps in my new line of My Michigan Soaps, apple, cherry, and blueberry.


Nice!


----------



## steffamarie

Got in some stuff from Nature's Garden the other day including some cocoa butter, castor oil, and sweet almond oil! I've got a batch of oils premeasured for a Eucalyptus Spearmint soap (I'm obsessed with B&BW Aromatherapy line) and I've got some other ideas for a Nurture Soap Herbalicious one. I'd like to use my sweet almond oil and also try a lard soap since I bought a bucket today! I suppose I can spend the rest of the morning researching new recipes to try  

All your soaps are so pretty!!! I love seeing everyone's creativity.

I finally finished my third and last batch of soap for my grandparents' anniversary - I used a different recipe with more soft oils and was able to accomplish my in-the-pot swirl just like I wanted!! I'll be sticking with that recipe as long as it is still good after the cure. My first soaps should be cured in a week and I'm very excited to use them truly instead of sneaking scraps into the bathroom to test them out ;P


----------



## dalewaite48

artemis said:


> Yes. Grandville area.


 Well we’re practically neighbors I live in Hudsonville, you need to stop by and check out my store.


----------



## msunnerstood

Cut my unscented buttermilk soap this morning. I decided to make my friend her own label and name the soap after her. "Monica's UNSCENTED Buttermilk Soap" I won't be able to package it for a while but I was giggling while I was designing the label.

She runs a non profit for Missing Persons and at last years conference I donated 300 bars of soap and she drove them to the hotel and I got to hear how her car smelled like Lemongrass Grapefruit for a week (Hence the All caps UNSCENTED)


----------



## artemis

dalewaite48 said:


> Well we’re practically neighbors I live in Hudsonville, you need to stop by and check out my store.


When we were there last year, we meant to stop by the market and keep an eye out for you, but we never made it over.


----------



## lindakschickens

Soapy thing I have done today  read (still reading really) 2 soap making books and cross referencing them also unmolded and cut my newest (3rd) batch of soap (milk & honey with ground oats), planning my next batch of soap and ordering more and new products to make soap lol. this time last year I was doing chickens now I'm doing chickens and soap LOL!


----------



## SoapAddict415

I got my Amazon order today. It contained lye and powdered African Black soap so of course I made African Black soap lol! I used Canola oil that I'd been infusing with ground chamomile and neem leaves. I also added a teaspoon of activated charcoal and a teaspoon of bentonite clay. It's a pretty dark grey with black specks of herbal goodness and I scented it with a sample of African Rain FO. I can't wait to see if stays that beautiful speckled grey.


----------



## SoapAddict415

artemis said:


> Yes. Grandville area.


Hi Dale! I'm in Madison Heights!


----------



## wardbond

Misschief said:


> I put in a Candora order this morning. I have some time to spare while waiting to take my husband to the hospital for day surgery and spent the time shopping. Side note.. why is every supplier I've gone to out of water soluble Titanium Dioxide?


Canadian website -> https://www.voyageursoapandcandle.com/products/titanium-dioxide-oil-soluble


----------



## wardbond

wardbond said:


> Canadian website -> https://www.voyageursoapandcandle.com/products/titanium-dioxide-oil-soluble



So sorry you are right about the water soluble!  Crazy


----------



## Misschief

wardbond said:


> Canadian website -> https://www.voyageursoapandcandle.com/products/titanium-dioxide-oil-soluble



That's my usual supplier, Ward, and they were out. I thought I'd check out Candora this time and they were out, too.


----------



## wardbond

Misschief said:


> That's my usual supplier, Ward, and they were out. I thought I'd check out Candora this time and they were out, too.


http://www.greenbarn.com/greenbarn.php. Search titanium.  They are out of surrey, bc. Also have oxides and powdered clays


----------



## amd

I did not make soap on Friday, I had two ladies come over and buy soap and then we visited for a bit. Saturday I worked on my challenge soap, crossing my fingers that these pieces turn out so I can assemble everything today. I also made a Soleseife - I did not expect to be able to cut it in 9 hours, most of my reading indicated that it would take the same time as a regular soap. Now I'm wondering if I did something wrong. It is wonderfully smooth and hard this morning, no signs of salt clumps so I'm pretty sure I got the 20% salt calc right, and I did increase my SF to 10%. Will let this one cure for 8 weeks and see if I need to adjust those numbers. I made a white soap with #cp ball embeds too. Now I need to get all the videos posted...


----------



## SoapAddict415

@amd, you're on YouTube?

Sent from my Z828 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## Diana Smith

Yesterday I went hiking and dug up and filled an entire 16 oz bag of potash from one of the campsites. Well in theory if they're burning all the hardwood that's around it SHOULD be potash. Next question, where's the potash soap making thread? Still looking around maybe shea butter & coconut lip balm recipes.


----------



## artemis

Diana Smith said:


> Next question, where's the potash soap making thread?



You haven't started it yet! We'll all follow closely once you do. [emoji4]


----------



## shunt2011

Diana Smith said:


> Yesterday I went hiking and dug up and filled an entire 16 oz bag of potash from one of the campsites. Well in theory if they're burning all the hardwood that's around it SHOULD be potash. Next question, where's the potash soap making thread? Still looking around maybe shea butter & coconut lip balm recipes.



Just  keep in mind that potash will make liquid soap or extremely overly soft soap. not CP.  plus it’s a huge process.  There are a couple threads here somewhere that have tried it.

I am in the process of beveling the 200 bars of soap I made a week ago. Want to have them ready to package when cured


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

Got some more lard yay!

Forgot the castor oil...


----------



## Misschief

Had the market today (did alright, not as good as last weekend but alright) and received a couple of requests for custom scents, as well as suggestions for new soaps (unicorn poop soap in the poop mold, anyone?)


----------



## wardbond

wardbond said:


> http://www.greenbarn.com/greenbarn.php. Search titanium.  They are out of surrey, bc. Also have oxides and powdered clays


Here is another Canadian supplier I have order from. Also have great labeling systems. And floral waxes. http://www.saffireblue.ca/shop/colourants-micas-lip-tints/oxides/titanium-dioxide-water-dispersible


----------



## msunnerstood

Misschief said:


> Had the market today (did alright, not as good as last weekend but alright) and received a couple of requests for custom scents, as well as suggestions for new soaps (unicorn poop soap in the poop mold, anyone?)


I have seen the unicorn poop soap online. think multiple colors and glitter


----------



## shunt2011

I got poop [emoji90] silicone mold at Walmart online. Going to do MP with my granddaughter next weekend.


----------



## Misschief

msunnerstood said:


> I have seen the unicorn poop soap online. think multiple colors and glitter



Something like this? This is "Energy", one that everyone smells but no one buys. I commented that I was thinking of changing the name to "Unicorn Poop" and someone suggested using the poop mold for it.


----------



## msunnerstood

Misschief said:


> Something like this? This is "Energy", one that everyone smells but no one buys. I commented that I was thinking of changing the name to "Unicorn Poop" and someone suggested using the poop mold for it.


Yep, those type of colors only in the poop mold


----------



## shunt2011

Misschief said:


> Something like this? This is "Energy", one that everyone smells but no one buys. I commented that I was thinking of changing the name to "Unicorn Poop" and someone suggested using the poop mold for it.



I can't sell Energy at all anymore.  I've got a handful that are 3 years old now.   Don't even put it out anymore.  I'll add them to my donate pile.   It was the only scent I purchased from BB. It sold great at first.  Couldn't keep in stock.  My customers like other scents better.   Those colors would work good for Unicorn Poop.


----------



## Lin19687

I sold ONE Energy soap Saturday. It isn't my fav scent but figured someone would like it.

Sat FM went well, every week I am up about $20 from the week before.  And the Fm manager keeps asking if I am ok and that it will pick up.  He is afraid I will leave ♥ 
I also had 2, yes 2 repeat customers. One repeat bought for a friend and her mother.   One came by and said she is still using and liked my soap.

I have a friend making a mold for me so just waiting on that before I do another marathon soaping.


----------



## earlene

Well, I'm glad to know I am not the only one who does not like 'Energy'.  I soaped with it almost 2 years ago and just could not abide the fragrance.  it gave me a horrible headache.  It sure lasted a long time and I thought it would never fade.  At almost 2 years it begins to be tolerable, so it has begun to fade, but it is definitely not one I will ever purchase in a soap at a FM or store.


----------



## Misschief

earlene said:


> Well, I'm glad to know I am not the only one who does not like 'Energy'.  I soaped with it almost 2 years ago and just could not abide the fragrance.  it gave me a horrible headache.  It sure lasted a long time and I thought it would never fade.  At almost 2 years it begins to be tolerable, so it has begun to fade, but it is definitely not one I will ever purchase in a soap at a FM or store.



It is quite strong and I don't use it at anywhere near the recommended limits. I'm thinking it might be better to grate and use in a confetti soap. That would really tone down the strength and could look really good, too.


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

Now you all got me wondering how that smells like!


----------



## shunt2011

Here's the description from Brambleberry:
*Energy Fragrance Oil: *A stimulating blend of Citrus, including Grapefruit, Lemon and Lime, with hints of fresh Cucumber and Jasmine, and a touch of Pineapple, Blackberry and Champagne. Energy is an exciting mix that's perfect for spring and summer.


----------



## cmzaha

amd said:


> Cut my farmer's market soap. I added way too much liquid when mixing my red oxide, so glycerin rivers formed in the partial gel - the one time I have NOT wanted my soap to gel. I had left it uncovered because I knew that the 1% stearic acid recipe likes to gel when covered, but I probably should have stuck it in the fridge. I'm pretty happy how it turned out. I decided, just before I poured it, that I didn't want to make straight layers between the red and black, so I let it glop when I poured the red. I thought I would have more of a drop swirl affect than a wavy layer, but my batter was probably too thick. I still like it, it formed a nice glycerine line where the two colors meet. I love the fragrance too, the dirt FO isn't overpowering and the tomato vine FO is a lovely green smell.
> 
> I didn't work on my banner because hubby asked me to help haul landscaping bricks around the yard, so I needed to sit in the cooler-than-outside house and watch TWD, hee hee. I did do some calculations for making my mythical creature challenge soap and got started on that. It's an embed soap with a bunch of different pieces, my first time using m&p inside of a cp soap. Picked out the fragrance and then changed my mind six times. This soap will be for my daughter, so finally settled on BCN's Rootbeer FO. It says it has no vanillan so hopefully the FO doesn't discolor yellow or anything else weird.


Let me know how the tomato vine fo goes over for you. I have approx 12oz of WSP tomato going to waste, I really liked my tomato with dirt but I was about the only one that liked it  I really like dirt mixed with a woodsy fragrance  such as Big Sur  or Walk in the Woods, which does go over well in the winter



shunt2011 said:


> Here's the description from Brambleberry:
> *Energy Fragrance Oil: *A stimulating blend of Citrus, including Grapefruit, Lemon and Lime, with hints of fresh Cucumber and Jasmine, and a touch of Pineapple, Blackberry and Champagne. Energy is an exciting mix that's perfect for spring and summer.


I have never figured out why Energy does not sell for me. I think it is a lovely fragrance and so easy to work with


----------



## shunt2011

cmzaha said:


> I have never figured out why Energy does not sell for me. I think it is a lovely fragrance and so easy to work with



Me either.  It sold really well 3-4 years ago but nothing since.


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

shunt2011 said:


> Here's the description from Brambleberry:
> *Energy Fragrance Oil: *A stimulating blend of Citrus, including Grapefruit, Lemon and Lime, with hints of fresh Cucumber and Jasmine, and a touch of Pineapple, Blackberry and Champagne. Energy is an exciting mix that's perfect for spring and summer.



If you put it that way it doesnt look like a bad smell! Is it too harsh maybe? Like it sticks up your nose?


----------



## Misschief

Alfa_Lazcares said:


> Now you all got me wondering how that smells like!



According to the Voyageur website: "Our Energy fragrance oil is a stimulating blend of citrus, including grapefruit, lemon and lime, with hints of fresh cucumber and jasmine, and a touch of pineapple, blackberry and champagne. Energy is an exciting mix that's perfect for sprint and summer."

One of the girls I work with said it smells like fruity sour candy.


----------



## msunnerstood

I swapped soaps with a local soaper and she gave me an energy scented bar, which my husband promptly took.  He might be one that actually likes the scent,
AS for what soap thing Im doing, getting ready to make a pumice soap for the first time. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Lin19687

I smell more of the jasmine and maybe champagne, but I don't like Champagne to begin with.  It's OK, just nothing I would buy in a soap.  But there are a lot that I don't like that others love. 
I would love a Dirt soap, even a fireplace one.  I just bought fireplace FO but it needs a tone down a bit.  So an Autumn Woods scent is not my fave so I tried a simple mix of the 2 and it works better I think.

Some times you just have to see what people like and it isn't all about what you like. 

I did no soaping today


----------



## msunnerstood

Lin19687 said:


> Some times you just have to see what people like and it isn't all about what you like.


Ain't that the truth. I cant stand the smell of pumpkin anything but my customers love it so I bite the bullet and make it


----------



## Misschief

shunt2011 said:


> Here's the description from Brambleberry:
> *Energy Fragrance Oil: *A stimulating blend of Citrus, including Grapefruit, Lemon and Lime, with hints of fresh Cucumber and Jasmine, and a touch of Pineapple, Blackberry and Champagne. Energy is an exciting mix that's perfect for spring and summer.



They must be getting it from the same supplier. Those descriptions are identical!


----------



## Holly8991

I am concentrating on soaping heavy this week.  My daughter is flying in from college at Berkeley next weekend!  Im so excited!   So I know there won't be to much soapy stuff for the month she is home. (unless I can get her into it too )


----------



## msunnerstood

Holly8991 said:


> I am concentrating on soaping heavy this week.  My daughter is flying in from college at Berkeley next weekend!  Im so excited!   So I know there won't be to much soapy stuff for the month she is home. (unless I can get her into it too )


Its possible, I got my 24 yr old son interested in soap volcano's lol


----------



## Holly8991

She is a bioscience major so maybe....


----------



## earlene

I've been printing labels with my new paper and labeling soap.  It's fun to see the finished product.  I really like the printed labels; so much nicer looking than my hand-written ones were.  And I used to think they were pretty nice, too, and I do miss the ribbons and bows.  But I'll probably bring those back at some point (the ribbons & bows).


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

Misschief said:


> One of the girls I work with said it smells like fruity sour candy.



LOL! Now that tells me more about what it really does smell like!


----------



## shunt2011

Misschief said:


> They must be getting it from the same supplier. Those descriptions are identical!



That or they purchase it in bulk from BB and distribute it.   I know there are places that carry Crafters Choice so it wouldn't surprise me at all.


----------



## Lin19687

shunt2011 said:


> That or they purchase it in bulk from BB and distribute it.   I know there are places that carry Crafters Choice so it wouldn't surprise me at all.



Where does BB get their FO's from ?


----------



## shunt2011

Lin19687 said:


> Where does BB get their FO's from ?



I really don't know.  Energy is the only one I've ever purchased from them.  I had ordered it when I ordered a bunch of their silicone mold liners many years ago.  Then had my husband build wooden molds for them to fit into.  I don't even use them anymore.....some day I need to sell them.  I now use Nurture's molds and love them.


----------



## Lin19687

Ah, I was just curious where all the suppliers buy from if not crafters choice


----------



## amd

shunt2011 said:


> I can't sell Energy at all anymore.  I've got a handful that are 3 years old now.   Don't even put it out anymore.  I'll add them to my donate pile.   It was the only scent I purchased from BB. It sold great at first.  Couldn't keep in stock.  My customers like other scents better.



I bought Crafter's Choice Energy: An awakening and bright blend of ruby red grapefruit, orange zest and pineapple. I made 9 bars and sold all 9 before they were done curing (I did make them wait for a full cure, I mean that all were spoken for before they were done curing). I have 10 people waiting for my next batch, which I haven't even made yet as I just got more FO in. One thing I have noticed is that when I do use BB scents they don't sell well for me. I think it is because they are too complicated, too many fragrance notes, so people have a hard time picking out one fragrance note and liking it. It seems that my customers tend to buy the soaps that they can pick up and say "Oh that's mint", but if I have to tell them what the fragrance is then they do not buy it. Nag Champa is probably my only exception. After I bought BB's gem collection FO's I decided I would not buy more from BB. Too many complicated fragrances that I won't be able to sell.

*Soapy stuff that I have done:*
Made a white soap with cp dough ball embeds and Melon Ball (CC) FO

Made Jade (BB) soleseife. I am dying to try one of the end cuts, but I am really going to make myself wait 8 weeks and then try it. Really curious to see if my skin likes this better than a regular salt bar.

Made beer soap with Oatmeal Stout (CC) which the FO completely separated on me (again) so I rebatched it. I am so done with that FO.

Made my July challenge soap, so excited to cut it tonight! I'm actually hoping it will be ready to cut at lunch time, but I did it rather late at night (9pm) so it probably won't be. My daughter and I made a video of us putting all the soap pieces together, so I also have to figure out how to edit/splice two videos into one because we had to wait 15 minutes before the batter was thick enough to hold the top embeds, and we would like to make a cutting video, so I guess it will be three videos into one. If anyone has suggestions for free video editing software that works with Windows, or an Android app, please let me know! I have zero budget right now for anything new. (Spent the last of my money on RBO at Lowes, hahaha)

I will make more 'mechanic soap' this week as the 4 bars I made previously went over really well. I rebatched soap scraps from beveling and used liquid soap to smooth it out nice before molding, and added ground pumice. My husband came down to the 'soap store' to get a bar for his workshop sink and was sad to find that I had sold them all. [side note: I don't actually have an IRL soap store, that's just what we call the shelf where I store my soap stock.]


----------



## Dean

Made a batch of castor oil- free soap this AM.  I always use castor at 5%.   It traces immediately with hand whisking and sets-up just as fast.  Without the castor, I had to break out the immersion blender to get it to trace.  It was still liquid in the mold  an hour after pouring.   I wonder what other effects the castor has had on the soap.  I don't think I saw any lather improvement with it which is why I wanted to try a batch w/o.  Time will tell...


----------



## cmzaha

Read the forum  yep, that is the extent of my soapmaking the last 3 weeks. 
[
QUOTE="msunnerstood, post: 709339, member: 27018"]Its possible, I got my 24 yr old son interested in soap volcano's lol[/QUOTE] Are you talking when a soap volcanoes or something else. I do not wish to play with volcanoes when soaping. Just curious


----------



## earlene

*amd*, my DIL recommended DaVinci Resolve to me as the best free one available right now.  She is a video editor by trade and has been doing this for decades, so it's the one I recently started to learn.  I am hoping it works as well as what she taught me on, but I just don't want to pay a monthly subscription fee for Adobe Premiere.


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

I just finished a soap (also without castor cause i didnt have any) and it went very smoothly. I am still trying to figure out how much oils fit on my mold, i am at 700g and i still have a bit of room to spare so I’ll probably make a slightly bigger batch next time. Colored it with cocoa powder aaaaand a pink eyeshadow (first ingredient is mica) and it totally worked. It looks like chocolate and strawberry ice cream. It is gelling right now, cant wait to cut it tomorrow.


----------



## msunnerstood

I made pumice soap last night, and rebatched it this morning. Not enough pumice imo. I had used 1T ppo but you could barely tell it was in there. The rebatch is now cut but I noticed the bars sank in the middle a bit which might be the weight of the pumice?

Tonight, its Rosemary mint with French Green Clay


----------



## Chispa

I cut up a 2kg batch that I'm going to need to throw away. Has big grey chunks in it that zap pretty hard. I don't think they are pure lye, just very lye-ey ash? 





I was trying for a ghost swirl, which I have done successfully in the past. For that I use a 1:1 lye water concentration(I went about 10g over with the water). I should have poured the lye in a bit at a time and disolved it that way , instead I poured it all in (mistake #1?) and let the container cool in a tub of water. Then I mixed it well with a mini whisk. I did not see any chunks at all, but the lye had gone milky white. Usually it is a grey colour for me, but I figured it must have picked up something from the container. I put the lye back in the water bath to cool more, and got my oils ready. My soap always moves pretty fast, so I premixed in the EOs (2:1 Lavender Eucalyptus, mistake #2 )
With the oils ready I poured the lye in, and saw some big chunks of stuff go in (uh oh, should have stirred it well again before pouring? I've never done that, my lye has always disolved easily, and has never chunked up on me before). The soap started tracing almost as soon as I stirred it with my miniwhisk. From that point everything happened in about 1 minute. I split the batch 2:1 and watered down the bigger batch of batter to get it to gel, and poured some in the mould, it was the consistency of pancake batter. The unwatered stuff was almost soap on a stick with my miniwhisk standing straight up in it. Fortunately it sort of slid out of the bowl without sticking much to the sides, and glopped into the mold. Then I covered it with the remaining watered down batter, which was now moving like cold honey. I popped the mould into the oven, and turned the oven off to let it gell.

Until that point I was pretty happy just to have gotten the soap into the mould. Today I looked at it, and it looks like it has bread mould growing on it in places. I wiped a wet finger over one of the dark patches and got a good zap. They are pretty ugly, and I dont know if they will become safe after a while, and I am considering dumping the batch. Aside from the EOs, it is 95% RBO 5% Castor, so not an expensive batch. I'm just a bit disapointed.


----------



## cjisler

I have 2 kilogram jugs of SBT in the fridge from where my brother goes to China on business. Everybody else gets pearls and jade. I get exotic oils. I need to do something to use it up. I like the seed oil in leave on products, but the berry oil stains. 
So I’m working on a CPLS that uses a small percentage of it today.


----------



## Lin19687

Going to pick up my new cut PVC molds ...   SquiEEEE


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

Cut and cleaned!


----------



## Sandra Ramirez

Just delivered an order of " Scrubby Soap on a Rope "  I'm blessed to be retired and living in my dream lakehouse on a major fishing destination in the US. I'm having success with these items...the men love to keep them in their fish cleaning stations and scrub up. So that's my soapy thing I did today


----------



## msunnerstood

*"Are you talking when a soap volcanoes or something else. I do not wish to play with volcanoes when soaping. Just curious"*

I do hp soap do its normal to have it volcano. He wants too see it when it happens so I call him in to see it.


----------



## amd

earlene said:


> *amd*, my DIL recommended DaVinci Resolve to me as the best free one available right now.  She is a video editor by trade and has been doing this for decades, so it's the one I recently started to learn.  I am hoping it works as well as what she taught me on, but I just don't want to pay a monthly subscription fee for Adobe Premiere.



Thank you, @earlene ! I will check that out for sure! Don't know when I'll have time to play with videos again as the rest of the week is booked solid and Chris and I leave for a weekend anniversary getaway (our 1 year anniversary is the 29th, but this weekend worked better with the kids schedule) and next week, even though I am on work vacation, I am not on vacation at home! I have to go clean the rental house garage, paint the rental house, and work the kitchen for church's vacation bible school for five nights. Next Friday maybe I'll just lock myself in my office and dedicate my time to playing with videos.

Soapy thing done: cut my challenge soap, happy with how it turned out so that will be my entry. Tonight I am going to squeeze in doing soap dishes and making a batch of lip balm, and that will be the end of soapmaking for at least a week!


----------



## msunnerstood

Alfa_Lazcares said:


> Cut and cleaned!
> 
> View attachment 31250


Pretty!


----------



## shunt2011

Got my bath bomb supplies in, my granddaughter and I are going to make Unicorn Poop bath bombs this weekend.  She has been wanting to help me make soap but she's just too young yet (5).  So, I asked her what she wanted to make and she said poop.  She's a funny girl.   I got some of those sugar eyes so we will likely make regular poop emojis too.   Anything to entertain the kids.    I also plan on attacking my soaping room.  It needs to be organized.  It's such a total disaster and every time I walk in there I'm overwhelmed beyond words.


----------



## msunnerstood

Took photos bright and early this morning before work.  I need to brighten up the background a little bit there is just no places in my house that have really good light.


----------



## Rune

I made a soap today, and I feel like I'm getting a little bit better every time, but still have a loooong way to go. I do make a complete mess, so the kitchen looks like a disaster zone afterwards - or worse. 

Of course something went wrong today. I think I stickblended a little bit too much. It was liquid when I poured it into the plastic cups for coloring, but when I was done mixing colorants, it was almost seized. I managed to stir it out to a thick trace. The design I was aiming for, a clyde slide, could not happen, so I just changed plans and blobbed it into the pot and swirled it slightly with a spatula before dumping it in the mold. I saved some for the top, and tried to add a little bit of cold water to each, and stir it smoother. Did not work too well. But it became a top in the end. 

The black color I mixed, well, after I had mixed it I found out that the activated charcoal was not fine enough ground (I did ground it myself using a nutribullet sort of blender. Mine does not have a name, actually, so I have no idea what it is. It looked like a very fine powder, but wasn't. So I had to skip the black, which was an important color to give definition to the other colors. I do have black iron oxide, and should of course have used that instead. Well, well. So I poured my black into a separate single bar mold).

I measured out the scent, and I should have measured 25 grams (my oils were 970 grams). But I was sloppy and measured 30 grams, which is 3,1% of the oils. I sniffed the scent from the bottle, and it was very weak. But it became quickly very strong in the soap. I did not hate the scent, but I did not like it too much either. The scent was Moroccan Escape from Eroma (Australia).

I sprayed the top with rubbing alcohol mixed with gold mica. That did work very well. I had no idea if mica would dissolve in alcohol or not, but it sort of did. It will fall to the bottom, but with shaking just before spraying, it works wonders! I sprayed several times. I just used a little bit of gold mica, and it gave a nice sheen to the top.

Then I CPOP'ed the soap to make sure it gelled. I had it in there for hours, because I used quite a low temperature. I was afraid of destroying the soap, since it had a lot of sugar in the recipe. The scent really came after me during CPOP. To me it doesn't smell anything like Morocco or anything (not that I have been in Morocco). It smells very soapy, sharp and unpleasantly fresh, plus synthetic as well. I hope it cures out. But I'm not so sure it will. It does have some nice aspects. So I might like it after curing. 

I washed the messy soapmaking dishes in the dishwasher, and when I opened the door the scent came out like a bomb! I decided to set it on the rinsing program, to give it an extra rinse. It did help, but it still stinks in the dishwasher.

The soap itself is outdoors now, and it will stay there overnight to evaporate out the worst smell.

Luckily I bought some fruity scents. I will try one of those next. And I will for sure use a lot less than 3% of oils. Why do they make scents with names that tricks customers to believe it has an oriental touch, and in reality they smell like strong old school aftershave mixed with old school bar soap like Sterilan? Yes, now it smells quite like those old school strong smelling soaps. Well, it is too early to judge Moroccan Escape, since it might morph into something better or some of the sharpness will cure out and make room for the underlying basenotes, or something like that. We'll see.

When I cut the soap, I will take pictures of it for you to see. I hope it turns out nice. I am very exited to cut it. I have no idea what the inside will look like. So I just hope for the best. And I'm very exited to see if replacing 5% of the NAOH with KOH does help with the lather.

The postitive side is that I have zero soda ash and that the colors themselves became nice. I especially like the ultramarine and the bright neon orange (or orange-ish neon. It is not pure orange). I had to lighten the brown a bit with titanium dioxide, but it became nice too. I like the green as well. 

I actually forgot to wear gloves. I used them when mixing the lye water, but took them off to get those pesky ziplock bags open. And then I just started soaping, without my gloves. I noticed I did not wear them when I had soap all over my hands. Not a big deal, I just continued and rinsed and/or wiped my hands now and then. I did wear eye protection, which I see as the most important and a definate must to wear all the time. I will remember to wear gloves next time, because lye is not too healthy for the skin. But it will not burn your hands off immediately either when mixed in with the oils. Some do soap without gloves, and it is for sure possible, especially for those who are not as messy as I am. But it is of course best to wear gloves. I just forgot, and did not bother to put them on since I was already busy soaping as fast as I could before the soap thickened even more.


----------



## msunnerstood

Rune said:


> I do make a complete mess, so the kitchen looks like a disaster zone afterwards - or worse.



I think that comes with soaping. Id be horrified if you saw my soaping area currently. I soap one day, and clean up the next because its a project all by itself.


----------



## lindakschickens

Made a gentle cleasning face and hair soap I did add a few special oils as I found them at a decent price like jojoba oil and sea buckthorn oil and hemp (my lab loves the smell of hemp oil and followed me around while I had it), I added some beeswax to help make it a harder bar I used fine ground comfrey,sunflower and calendula petals as well as a little bee pollen and vit e. added maybe 1/4-1/2tsp of rosemary ess oil.

Was quite happy with it smells like a herbal therapeutic medicine but I forgot one lil think while I was patting putting myself on the back for a job well done.. that would be I forgot a soap molds but living in the UK where scones are sold in cardboard loaf trays I had a soap old haha. Add petals on top.


----------



## Serene

Continued to work on the challenge soap even though I was supposed to be finished.   It went from 1 soap to 4.   I am at the point where an intervention is needed.  I cant seem to stop.  Help.


----------



## SudsanSoaps

I made a couple batches of soap and picked up 20 lbs of fat to render.


----------



## Dean

When security wasn’t looking I illicitly  fondled a bar of castille soap at the grocery store.  Is it suppose to be soft i.e. dent-able?  I thought 100% OO soap dried hard.


----------



## earlene

Dean, did you read the ingredients label?  Was it 100% OO?  IN the US, not all Castile soaps even contain OO, let alone 100%, as the result of a 1932 court case, James S. Kirk & Co. vs. the Federal Trade Commission (link).

However, if it was 100% OO, then my guess is it was so new it had not cured long enough to become hard yet.  Out of curiosity What kind of soap was it?  Commercial soap or Hand-crafted/Artisanal soap?


----------



## OldHippie

msunnerstood said:


> I made pumice soap last night, and rebatched it this morning. Not enough pumice imo. I had used 1T ppo but you could barely tell it was in there.


 I've found that about 1.2 oz pumice PPO is a functional quantity.


----------



## Misschief

One of my co-vendors asked me last week if I was able to make custom scents. She wants something that smells like a Williams Sonoma soap that she absolutely loves -- Lemongrass and Ginger. Today, I made a Lemongrass and Ginger soap. We don't have Williams Sonoma here in Canada so I have no idea if my soap will be close to their scent or not but it does smell nice.


----------



## Dean

earlene said:


> Dean, did you read the ingredients label?  Was it 100% OO?  IN the US, not all Castile soaps even contain OO, let alone 100%, as the result of a 1932 court case, James S. Kirk & Co. vs. the Federal Trade Commission (link).
> 
> However, if it was 100% OO, then my guess is it was so new it had not cured long enough to become hard yet.  Out of curiosity What kind of soap was it?  Commercial soap or Hand-crafted/Artisanal soap?




Olive was the only oil.  It had some type of salt in it too.

Wasn’t artisan but not quite commercial either.  I dont recal the brand. It was sold at Whole Foods, a high end chain grocer.


----------



## earlene

Then I would guess it hasn't cured long enough before sent to the store.  Or maybe it's really humid in LA right now and the soap is soaking up the humidity?


----------



## Rune

I have a castile soap, so I ran and fondled it. It is rock hard. But it is also very old. I don't remember exactly, but it is around or more than 1,5 years old.

The castile soap you fondled might be one of those "fresh handmade soaps" that are so popular these days. I have seen Lush marketing fresh soaps, but I have also seen pictures of it elsewhere. I think it was from a grocery store in America, where they cut bars from a loaf. And if castile soaps are fresh instead of cured, they will be relatively soft for a while, if I don't remember wrong. It is a while since I made it, and my memory is like zero.


----------



## Dean

earlene said:


> Then I would guess it hasn't cured long enough before sent to the store.  Or maybe it's really humid in LA right now and the soap is soaking up the humidity?



It has been a lil humid lately but compared to other parts of the country LA is not very humid. The soap was wrapped in plastic.  The brand also had a mostly CO soap that was much harder...as could b expected.


----------



## steffamarie

Finally bit the bullet and grated up my Daisy Chain soap. It's about half and half olive oil and rice bran oil, but I dispersed the colorants in FCO and it just made it so soft and squishy, even after a month's cure. I'm going to leave them for a while and see if they end up hardening up enough to be used. I have some more Daisy Chain FO on the way so I'll probably make a confetti soap with the shreds once they've dried out a little. We'll see how it goes...also I have some RBO infusing with spearmint and lemongrass tea for further lovely botanical soaps


----------



## Dean

Just poured a batch 100% almond oil soap. We will see if it lives up to the single-oil soap tests.  I think I finally got the color right...”sunshine” to go with the faint orange scent.  My silly fantasy that keeps me from jumping out a window at work is to create a soap brand around the sunshine-orange theme.  Have u seen the documentary on Burt of Burts Bees?  Fascinating.   His GF that later became his wife created an entire brand around him and his bees.


----------



## steffamarie

Dean said:


> Just poured a batch 100% almond oil soap. We will see if it lives up to the single-oil soap tests.  I think I finally got the color right...”sunshine” to go with the faint orange scent.  My silly fantasy that keeps me from jumping out a window at work is to create a soap brand around the sunshine-orange theme.  Have u seen the documentary on Burt of Burts Bees?  Fascinating.   His GF and later his wife created an entire brand around him and his bees.


Let us know how that turns out!! I saw one lather test that had great results, and I'm very curious.  

Love the sunshine idea!


----------



## msunnerstood

OldHippie said:


> I've found that about 1.2 oz pumice PPO is a functional quantity.


Thats about what I rebatched it with. Its taking a long time to dry out.. pretty soft yet. Ive heard rebatch takes longer but I have no idea how long to expect.


----------



## Lin19687

The last rebatch i did was still soft after a week.  I tossed it due to that and it just looked god awful and the scent was just blahk


----------



## penelopejane

Made castile in individual molds.  I took it to emulsion as I wanted it to pour really well and fill the corners.  I was going to do a decoration on the top with some tools when it had set enough.  It is freezing here and it still hasn't set enough 7 hours later.   
I want to go to bed.


----------



## Lin19687

Oh I so hear you @penelopejane .   I hate it when I soap too late and then get really tired.  I went to bed thinking it would be all fine to cut in the morning.  It was ok, but harder to cut and I was afraid of breaking a wire.


----------



## SoapAddict415

I finally made my African Black soap and used my butterfly embed. I LOVE how it turned out so much that plan to order another mold and put my butterfly in all of my future loaves.


----------



## nvn8v73

Made (my first) 16oz batch of bastile CP soap and spilled a lot of mica (first time using micas) into the batch at least more than I wanted finished it and wrapped it up and am now waiting how the mica is going to effect the soap.
 ~**So I'm curious if anyone can help me or let me know it will be fine?**~ I spilled about a bit under a tablespoon of mica into the batch just before I poured it. Since my gloves were not very grippy my spoon slipped and in spilled the mica . I was trying to be fancy and just sprinkle a little over the top to mix but noooo clutzy me strikes again. But it is a rather pretty blue grey soap at least I hope it will be. Thanks in advance for any reassurance for this newbie.


----------



## Misschief

Market today... it was a good day and a wonderful time spent with my granddaughter (14 y.o.). It's so much fun watching her, both with customers and other vendors. She's an amazing young lady!


----------



## msunnerstood

I am rebatching a soap I hadnt even finished making yet. I had it in the freezer and middle son threw a bag of ice in on top of it and didnt see the soap. I didnt know till I went to check in.. soap caved in . I yelled for a minute but then he felt so bad, I felt guilty for yelling. So he is outside and my soap is back in the crock pot and i tried to assure him there is hope for it yet.


----------



## Dean

Unmoulded and sliced my first (and only?) batch of 100% almond oil soap.  Took 3 days to set up even with 1.1:1 lye sol. Timer set for 6 wks...


----------



## amberina26

Misschief said:


> Had the market today (did alright, not as good as last weekend but alright) and received a couple of requests for custom scents, as well as suggestions for new soaps (unicorn poop soap in the poop mold, anyone?)



I rebatched a purple soap that I called unicorn poo.


----------



## msunnerstood

My rebatch from the freezer disaster last night. Cut, photo taken and on the curing rack. Didn't turn out too bad for a rebatch.


----------



## Misschief

msunnerstood said:


> My rebatch from the freezer disaster last night. Cut, photo taken and on the curing rack. Didn't turn out too bad for a rebatch.
> View attachment 31350



Looks darned good for a rebatch!


----------



## cmzaha

Sold soap today, and actually quite a lot of soap. I am getting critically low and it is to hot to soap. 
My house with all it's glass and view is great in winter, miserable in summer


----------



## Misschief

I received an order from Uline today. I now have Kraft bags with handles (250) and clear plastic bags for B&B products (1000).


----------



## cjisler

Here’s a CPLS paste I made today. HO Sunflower, coconut, Tallow, castor, seabuckthorn. It was firm and no zapping in 15 minutes. It’s resting overnight in the oven, tho. I’ll dilute in the morning. 
Carol


----------



## steffamarie

I made an order from WSP yesterday because you lot keep telling me about sales and 20% off of stuff and I have no self-control!!! Today I'm home from work because my car is in the shop, so naturally, I'm thinking about what kind of soap I can make ;P I just got an order in with a couple new fragrances from BrambleBerry, including a Drakkar type FO. Maybe it's gonna be a man soap kinda day!


----------



## CareBearP362

I'm still pretty new to soaping, but I tried my hand at a new recipe and used cacao powder for colorant with Peppermint EO for fragrance.  Didn't turn out too shabby!


----------



## Diana Smith

I am having a lot of difficulty with bath bombs and unmolding them. Either their rock hard and I can't get them out of the mold without slamming it and then they break in half. Or they never really solidify and remain moist and crumbly. Please help? Using Easter Eggs because I couldn't afford metal balls.


----------



## msunnerstood

Just poured Mango papaya soap. Its one of those scents you are almost convinced would taste good. Def a new favorite


----------



## amd

I haven't made soap since the pandacorn incident. I have two totes full of dishes to wash. I've had the entire week off work, but I have either gotten sucked into pointless projects that take way longer than they should and yield zero results, or I have been having a meltdown (my cousin was diagnosed with terminal cancer in her brain and spinal fluid after battling breast cancer for 4 years, she's 8 months younger than me, and we grew up as close as sisters), or I have been making and serving dinner and snacks every night to 50 kids for VBS. I did a huge repricing project after spending 6 hours putting together a spread sheet and running numbers in all 4 directions. I'm working out some plans for going into next year, I think it's time to change up my "always in stock" lineup just a touch and get a solid lineup for mens soaps. I worked on some recipes tonight for when I get back to making soaps. Mostly just hours of screwing around when I should have been doing something else.


----------



## msunnerstood

amd said:


> I haven't made soap since the pandacorn incident. I have two totes full of dishes to wash. I've had the entire week off work, but I have either gotten sucked into pointless projects that take way longer than they should and yield zero results, or I have been having a meltdown (my cousin was diagnosed with terminal cancer in her brain and spinal fluid after battling breast cancer for 4 years, she's 8 months younger than me, and we grew up as close as sisters), or I have been making and serving dinner and snacks every night to 50 kids for VBS. I did a huge repricing project after spending 6 hours putting together a spread sheet and running numbers in all 4 directions. I'm working out some plans for going into next year, I think it's time to change up my "always in stock" lineup just a touch and get a solid lineup for mens soaps. I worked on some recipes tonight for when I get back to making soaps. Mostly just hours of screwing around when I should have been doing something else.


Im sorry about your friend, amd. Hard to concentrate with things like that going on.


----------



## shunt2011

amd said:


> I haven't made soap since the pandacorn incident. I have two totes full of dishes to wash. I've had the entire week off work, but I have either gotten sucked into pointless projects that take way longer than they should and yield zero results, or I have been having a meltdown (my cousin was diagnosed with terminal cancer in her brain and spinal fluid after battling breast cancer for 4 years, she's 8 months younger than me, and we grew up as close as sisters), or I have been making and serving dinner and snacks every night to 50 kids for VBS. I did a huge repricing project after spending 6 hours putting together a spread sheet and running numbers in all 4 directions. I'm working out some plans for going into next year, I think it's time to change up my "always in stock" lineup just a touch and get a solid lineup for mens soaps. I worked on some recipes tonight for when I get back to making soaps. Mostly just hours of screwing around when I should have been doing something else.


So very sorry about your cousin....sending thought and prayers your way.


----------



## cjisler

cjisler said:


> View attachment 31362
> 
> Here’s a CPLS paste I made today. HO Sunflower, coconut, Tallow, castor, seabuckthorn. It was firm and no zapping in 15 minutes. It’s resting overnight in the oven, tho. I’ll dilute in the morning.
> Carol



Got around to diluting the paste last night. Just 100g to 200g water. I like it. Lathers like a true Castile. The SBT blooms as you work up the lather. Nice moisturized feeling after. 













amd said:


> I haven't made soap since the pandacorn incident. I have two totes full of dishes to wash. I've had the entire week off work, but I have either gotten sucked into pointless projects that take way longer than they should and yield zero results, or I have been having a meltdown (my cousin was diagnosed with terminal cancer in her brain and spinal fluid after battling breast cancer for 4 years, she's 8 months younger than me, and we grew up as close as sisters), or I have been making and serving dinner and snacks every night to 50 kids for VBS. I did a huge repricing project after spending 6 hours putting together a spread sheet and running numbers in all 4 directions. I'm working out some plans for going into next year, I think it's time to change up my "always in stock" lineup just a touch and get a solid lineup for mens soaps. I worked on some recipes tonight for when I get back to making soaps. Mostly just hours of screwing around when I should have been doing something else.



So sorry about this.


----------



## earlene

*amd*, my condolences regarding your sister-cousin.  She will need you a little longer; giver her as much of yourself as you reasonably can, but don't forget to take care of yourself in the meantime.


----------



## SoapAddict415

Sorry to hear about your cousin amd. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## steffamarie

Much love to you and your family, amd. So sorry to hear that. I hope you'll make many happy memories to add to your lifetime of sisterhood.


----------



## Misschief

Two words... Mooncake Press (or should that be three words?)!!


----------



## Sherry

Steffamarie, Beautiful!!! I keep saying to myself, someday......hahaha;; great job


----------



## Sherry

oooops, Steffamrie, just complimenting your avator picture of the beautiful soap...…..


----------



## cmzaha

So sorry to hear about your loss. You take care of yourself


----------



## dibbles

amd said:


> I haven't made soap since the pandacorn incident. I have two totes full of dishes to wash. I've had the entire week off work, but I have either gotten sucked into pointless projects that take way longer than they should and yield zero results, or I have been having a meltdown (my cousin was diagnosed with terminal cancer in her brain and spinal fluid after battling breast cancer for 4 years, she's 8 months younger than me, and we grew up as close as sisters), or I have been making and serving dinner and snacks every night to 50 kids for VBS. I did a huge repricing project after spending 6 hours putting together a spread sheet and running numbers in all 4 directions. I'm working out some plans for going into next year, I think it's time to change up my "always in stock" lineup just a touch and get a solid lineup for mens soaps. I worked on some recipes tonight for when I get back to making soaps. Mostly just hours of screwing around when I should have been doing something else.


So sorry, amd. *hugs*


----------



## amd

Thanks, all. It's been tough watching Jen go through all this the last 4 years, and then losing grandma so quickly last fall to cancer as well knocked a bit out of her.

Today I did my soap dishes and tried to do inventory. Tomorrow I will finish inventory and make some soap.


----------



## steffamarie

Sherry said:


> oooops, Steffamrie, just complimenting your avator picture of the beautiful soap...…..


Thank you so much!!! So sweet of you. Easy to do, really! It's gold mica mixed with oil drizzled on top and swirled with a chopstick. I made it as favors to give out for my grandparents' upcoming 50th wedding anniversary. Gold for their golden anniversary, rose petals because LOVE  It turned out really well and it was dead easy to do. If you use that technique, be sure to post it so we can all compliment it!! I'm sure you will make something gorgeous 

On another note, I got my first solid shampoo and conditioner bars in the mail today from AlaiynaBSoaps on Etsy...I'm super excited to shower and use them!!! Anyone else have any favorite syndet shampoo bar makers??


----------



## earlene

A couple of days ago I mixed some mica to get a better turquoise.  The turquoise I've been using which I really adore in fresh soap became too green over time.  I want a bluer turquoise.  So I decided to try a mix of my own. So I am on a quest to get a bluer turquoise that will hold true over time in my recipes.  This may take some time! 

I just realized.  I could just take some of the Turquoise I already have and add some blue to it.  Duh!  Why didn't I think of that first?  I'll give that a go and see how it turns out.

The other thing I just did was order a log splitter that will double as a cutter to turn thicker soap into thinner slices for rimmed soaps.  I was so tempted to buy one from BrambleBerry a few months back, but put it off.  Then when I made some more rimmed soaps a couple of days ago, the rim was too thick and I went back to look at what I had saved in my wish list.  I ended up getting a different one on Etsy that can be used as a log splitter as well.  Although the one at BrambleBerry can cut at 1/8" increments, it can't be used as a log splitter.  And I figure if I want rims thinner than 1/4 inch, I can just use something as a riser to sit underneath the soap as it slides through.  The one I bought via Etsy will cut at 1/4" increments, with a total of 14 variations, which means I can split slab molds into logs up to 3.5 inches thick.  That'll make the pizza cutter I now use for cutting slab molds into logs obsolete, but at least the cuts should be uniform

So this is the one I ordered: https://www.etsy.com/transaction/1468546752

One-click ordering is way too easy - I think I should turn that one-click stuff off!  I just checked and can't figure out how to do that with Etsy.  I thought it was possible.  Maybe I'll look again later and see if there is a way to do that.


----------



## msunnerstood

earlene said:


> A couple of days ago I mixed some mica to get a better turquoise.  The turquoise I've been using which I really adore in fresh soap became too green over time.  I want a bluer turquoise.  So I decided to try a mix of my own. So I am on a quest to get a bluer turquoise that will hold true over time in my recipes.  This may take some time!
> 
> I just realized.  I could just take some of the Turquoise I already have and add some blue to it.  Duh!  Why didn't I think of that first?  I'll give that a go and see how it turns out.
> 
> The other thing I just did was order a log splitter that will double as a cutter to turn thicker soap into thinner slices for rimmed soaps.  I was so tempted to buy one from BrambleBerry a few months back, but put it off.  Then when I made some more rimmed soaps a couple of days ago, the rim was too thick and I went back to look at what I had saved in my wish list.  I ended up getting a different one on Etsy that can be used as a log splitter as well.  Although the one at BrambleBerry can cut at 1/8" increments, it can't be used as a log splitter.  And I figure if I want rims thinner than 1/4 inch, I can just use something as a riser to sit underneath the soap as it slides through.  The one I bought via Etsy will cut at 1/4" increments, with a total of 14 variations, which means I can split slab molds into logs up to 3.5 inches thick.  That'll make the pizza cutter I now use for cutting slab molds into logs obsolete, but at least the cuts should be uniform
> 
> So this is the one I ordered: https://www.etsy.com/transaction/1468546752
> 
> One-click ordering is way too easy - I think I should turn that one-click stuff off!  I just checked and can't figure out how to do that with Etsy.  I thought it was possible.  Maybe I'll look again later and see if there is a way to do that.


I tried to mix Mica the other day. I wanted a deeper orange so I mixed orange with a bit of red. I wound up with a neon orange instead. Let me know if yours works and how you did it if you dont mind.


----------



## earlene

*msunnerstood*, maybe one of these links will help with choosing what to add to make your orange mica a deeper or darker orange.  I've only been doing this a short time, so I am no expert by any means.

http://www.lovinsoap.com/2012/07/cr...sing-oxides-and-ultramarines-color-palette-1/
https://www.modernsoapmaking.com/using-cosmetic-micas-in-cold-process-soap/
https://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-...nd-tricks/color-palette-tips-color-resources/
http://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-b...ks/create-rainbow-mixing-colors-cold-process/

I did learn in a class I took at SoapCon last year from Carrie at Nurture, that to darken a mica, you add a bit of black mica to the mix.  So perhaps you could try that with your orange, if it's just a darker orange  you are going for.  If you don't have black mica, perhaps activated charcoal or black oxide.


----------



## msunnerstood

earlene said:


> *msunnerstood*, maybe one of these links will help with choosing what to add to make your orange mica a deeper or darker orange.  I've only been doing this a short time, so I am no expert by any means.
> 
> http://www.lovinsoap.com/2012/07/cr...sing-oxides-and-ultramarines-color-palette-1/
> https://www.modernsoapmaking.com/using-cosmetic-micas-in-cold-process-soap/
> https://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-...nd-tricks/color-palette-tips-color-resources/
> http://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-b...ks/create-rainbow-mixing-colors-cold-process/
> 
> I did learn in a class I took at SoapCon last year from Carrie at Nurture, that to darken a mica, you add a bit of black mica to the mix.  So perhaps you could try that with your orange, if it's just a darker orange  you are going for.  If you don't have black mica, perhaps activated charcoal or black oxide.


Great article thank you!!


----------



## Carrie

i woke this morning had my coffee and glazed at my soaking soap dishes in the sink. tackled it ... bam!


----------



## steffamarie

redid my Daisy Chain soap today...soap ball embeds and confetti inside!! Tried my hand at some piping...can’t wait until my piping set arrives so I can explore this soapy fun!!!


----------



## msunnerstood

steffamarie said:


> View attachment 31389
> redid my Daisy Chain soap today...soap ball embeds and confetti inside!! Tried my hand at some piping...can’t wait until my piping set arrives so I can explore this soapy fun!!!


That is amazing. Beautiful


----------



## Serene

amd said:


> I haven't made soap since the pandacorn incident. I have two totes full of dishes to wash. I've had the entire week off work, but I have either gotten sucked into pointless projects that take way longer than they should and yield zero results, or I have been having a meltdown (my cousin was diagnosed with terminal cancer in her brain and spinal fluid after battling breast cancer for 4 years, she's 8 months younger than me, and we grew up as close as sisters), or I have been making and serving dinner and snacks every night to 50 kids for VBS. I did a huge repricing project after spending 6 hours putting together a spread sheet and running numbers in all 4 directions. I'm working out some plans for going into next year, I think it's time to change up my "always in stock" lineup just a touch and get a solid lineup for mens soaps. I worked on some recipes tonight for when I get back to making soaps. Mostly just hours of screwing around when I should have been doing something else.




So sorry, Amd.   You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.   Hang in there.


----------



## Alzie

Misschief, those mica lines are so defined!! Love the colors, very beautiful. I like the shatter idea, would love to see pics when you make it!
Msunnerstood, very nice! I have flimsy dividers that have a mind of their own, I like the suggestions of correlated plastic.

The soapy thing I did today is install a couple of shelves and set up my new table in my soap shack! Still a long way to go but hopefully soaping again by this weekend!


----------



## Misschief

Shattered... here it is.


----------



## cmzaha

Beautiful Misschief.


----------



## scard

Those are gorgeous Misschief, I love the M&P in CP.
Alzie I'm jealous!


----------



## earlene

*Gorgeous*, Misschief!

Recently I bought a mold with 4 little cavities of the Stitch character and last night I unmolded them.  My granddaughter's favorite toy when she was a baby was a stuffed toy of the character.  In fact she loved Stitch so much that when she started talking and started calling me by the same name, I was extremely honored to share a name with her beloved toy.  

Here are my first soaps from that mold:


----------



## msunnerstood

earlene said:


> *msunnerstood*, maybe one of these links will help with choosing what to add to make your orange mica a deeper or darker orange.  I've only been doing this a short time, so I am no expert by any means.
> 
> http://www.lovinsoap.com/2012/07/cr...sing-oxides-and-ultramarines-color-palette-1/
> https://www.modernsoapmaking.com/using-cosmetic-micas-in-cold-process-soap/
> https://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-...nd-tricks/color-palette-tips-color-resources/
> http://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-b...ks/create-rainbow-mixing-colors-cold-process/
> 
> I did learn in a class I took at SoapCon last year from Carrie at Nurture, that to darken a mica, you add a bit of black mica to the mix.  So perhaps you could try that with your orange, if it's just a darker orange  you are going for.  If you don't have black mica, perhaps activated charcoal or black oxide.


@earlene  I am trying the addition of black to some Klein Blue today. Hoping to get a darker color. Ill let you know how it turns out


----------



## msunnerstood

earlene said:


> *Gorgeous*, Misschief!
> 
> Recently I bought a mold with 4 little cavities of the Stitch character and last night I unmolded them.  My granddaughter's favorite toy when she was a baby was a stuffed toy of the character.  In fact she loved Stitch so much that when she started talking and started calling me by the same name, I was extremely honored to share a name with her beloved toy.
> 
> Here are my first soaps from that mold:


Adorable!


----------



## Alzie

Misschief said:


> Shattered... here it is.
> 
> View attachment 31402


Beautiful!


----------



## Alzie

scard said:


> Those are gorgeous Misschief, I love the M&P in CP.
> Alzie I'm jealous!


Lol, it's not much, but at least now I'll be able to soap AND make dinner on the same night !


----------



## scard

Alzie, I know just how you feel, I am in the process of moving my soap mess out of the kitchen and into the spare room. I like glitter on my soap, not so much in my coffee!


----------



## Alzie

scard said:


> Alzie, I know just how you feel, I am in the process of moving my soap mess out of the kitchen and into the spare room. I like glitter on my soap, not so much in my coffee!


Lol agreed!! And the bf prefers not to go to work with random sparkles all over, but you know what they say about glitter Lol


----------



## msunnerstood

Alzie said:


> Lol agreed!! And the bf prefers not to go to work with random sparkles all over, but you know what they say about glitter Lol


I have glitter on my face now from the soap I made earlier lol


----------



## msunnerstood

earlene said:


> *msunnerstood*, maybe one of these links will help with choosing what to add to make your orange mica a deeper or darker orange.  I've only been doing this a short time, so I am no expert by any means.
> 
> http://www.lovinsoap.com/2012/07/cr...sing-oxides-and-ultramarines-color-palette-1/
> https://www.modernsoapmaking.com/using-cosmetic-micas-in-cold-process-soap/
> https://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-...nd-tricks/color-palette-tips-color-resources/
> http://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-b...ks/create-rainbow-mixing-colors-cold-process/
> 
> I did learn in a class I took at SoapCon last year from Carrie at Nurture, that to darken a mica, you add a bit of black mica to the mix.  So perhaps you could try that with your orange, if it's just a darker orange  you are going for.  If you don't have black mica, perhaps activated charcoal or black oxide.


Still have to clean it up a bit but the color is exactly what I was going for. Thanks again!


----------



## lindakschickens

Today I made my new Bladderwrack Chang Soap.  I  must have made about 2.5lbs-3 lbs of soap base, I ended up filling a 12  mini rectangle mold set thingy and 5 unicorn head molds. it looks like a light greeny brown avocado color with darker green/green black flecks of the bladderwrack in it and I used may chang essential oil. somesone some place said may chang and litsea essential oil are the same tho is this right???


----------



## amd

Sunday: made my second batch of Energy coconut milk soap.

Monday: cut the soap.

Today my plan is to restock the ocean soap (Sea Salt and Driftwood from Crafters Choice, this is the 7th batch I've made this year for this particular soap, a new record) and play with video editing. If I can stay awake that long. I think I have the video editing thing figured out. I spent about 20 hours last week playing with three different video editors, and finally gave up messing with it. The youngest stepson happened to walk into the room when I was ranting to my husband about wasted time, and the dear child pipes up "I can show you how to edit videos". Turns out YouTube has a limited video editor but it is easy to use and will work for what I want. Now to find the time to do it. Oh, and the kid had a pretty good idea for uploading my videos without crashing my laptop (it has very limited memory as I originally only purchased it for online access). I guess I'll keep that stepkid around after all


----------



## SoaperForLife

Not very exciting stuff going on here.... just finished shrink wrapping the last of my newly cured soap for my show this Sat.  My "smell me" bars are shrink wrapped and then opened on either end so that customers can see and smell a soap before buying.  I decided to use my Cricut to cut vinyl names for each tester bar and although it was a bit more work, it ended up looking pretty cool.  I also decided last minute to make some scrubs to sell so I made one batch today and I guess I'll make another tomorrow.  Honestly I have so many jars, bottles and ingredients I figure that it would be wise to use them rather than have them sit on the shelf forever and a day.


----------



## artemis

I thought about soap today. Is that good enough?


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

artemis said:


> I thought about soap today. Is that good enough?



Same. Havent made any soap in about two weeks so i have only been thinking about it XD


----------



## Holly8991

I went on an online shopping spree today
I bought enough to have UPS here for the next 7 days.  Good thing DH is on a work trip!


----------



## msunnerstood

Holly8991 said:


> I went on an online shopping spree today
> I bought enough to have UPS here for the next 7 days.  Good thing DH is on a work trip!


Im pretty sure the UPS DRiver hates me. We are out in the middle of nowhere and I get A LOT OF PACKAGES


----------



## artemis

Alfa_Lazcares said:


> Same. Havent made any soap in about two weeks so i have only been thinking about it XD


I have too much! I try to wait and see what the monthly challenge is before I make anything. We've had a very stressful couple of days, though, and so I'm feeling the need to make something!


----------



## Holly8991

This is what we call dog days at work.  Kids going back to school...stormy weather etc.  I am a lot less busy at work so I google recipes, pintrest, the forum and shop


----------



## Redneck Packrat

Built a mold today, after making some ugly bars over the weekend.  It was my first batch ever, and really was shooting for process.  Figured if nothing else I'll shred it and make clothes washing stuff with it.  So anyway, this thread's about "today".  I built a mold out of 1x4 to make a dozen bars 3 1/2 x 2 1/2 and an inch thick.  Thinking about how I was gonna get the soap out of it, I made one end and one side removable, and put them on with hanger lags and wing nuts.  If I can figure out how this forum handles pics, I'm hoping to attach some to this post.  (Yeah, my first post, too LOL)


----------



## Misschief

Redneck Packrat said:


> Built a mold today, after making some ugly bars over the weekend.  It was my first batch ever, and really was shooting for process.  Figured if nothing else I'll shred it and make clothes washing stuff with it.  So anyway, this thread's about "today".  I built a mold out of 1x4 to make a dozen bars 3 1/2 x 2 1/2 and an inch thick.  Thinking about how I was gonna get the soap out of it, I made one end and one side removable, and put them on with hanger lags and wing nuts.  If I can figure out how this forum handles pics, I'm hoping to attach some to this post.  (Yeah, my first post, too LOL)
> 
> View attachment 31419
> View attachment 31420



Nice! Make sure you head on over to the introduction thread and introduce yourself. Welcome!


----------



## earlene

Redneck Packrat said:


> Built a mold today
> 
> View attachment 31419
> View attachment 31420



It looks great, *Red*.


----------



## msunnerstood

I'm making soap right now. Camped next to the crock pot and stirring down volcanoes.


----------



## Alzie

msunnerstood said:


> Still have to clean it up a bit but the color is exactly what I was going for. Thanks again! View attachment 31410


Love it!!!


----------



## Lin19687

Hoping to actually GET to soap, too much thinking and not enough doing.  Getting buckets and molds ready as I type


----------



## shunt2011

No soap lately, but need to wrap 200 bars in the next week or two for my show the 3rd week of August.  Making bath bombs and sugar scrubs this weekend.  My daughter and grandkids are leaving for Florida today so I'll have a week of non-interrupted quiet with them not dropping in almost daily.   Going to miss them though.....


----------



## tvwl

I made salt bars with Coconut Lime Verbena from WSP yesterday.  Just unmolded them this morning.  It’s my second batch this summer.  Everyone seems to love them.  I really like the fragrance and it suits a salt bar well.


----------



## Lin19687

4 batches done.

Bamboo
Fireplace (which has some Cranberry/Orange Fo that I can only use at 1% to cut the main FO and use up this cran/orange)
Aloe/Wht Lilac
Bay Rum

And I am about to do a Salt bar of Celestial

Tried out a new set up for soaps to gel, but I don't think it is going to work out well.  I think I only got a partial gel on 2 so far.  They usually gel Super Fast, but not today.


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

I finally made an order of micas and fragrances. Cross your fingers they work for cp soap! Also ordered some TD and, avocado oil (is was cheap-ish) and lye.


----------



## msunnerstood

Making laundry soap tonight. Made a half gallon 2 months ago and its finally running out.


----------



## LiLiSoapz

Yesterday I made my first CP soap out of our used cooking oil.  It came out perfect. I did a zap test.  I am in the process of converting a bit of it into whipped laundry soap.  The rest of the bars are curing.


----------



## msunnerstood

I just had my first lye disaster and I think I'm traumatized. The lesson I learned today is liquid soap can volcano and it doesn't beat down like normal soap. 

I have made many batches of liquid soap and never had it volcano. I think I had it too hot. I normally do hthp so I think by habit I put the crock pot on high. As soon as I got it to stop it was at gel stage. I'm cooking what's left but my hands are still shaking


----------



## LiLiSoapz

msunnerstood said:


> I just had my first lye disaster and I think I'm traumatized. The lesson I learned today is liquid soap can volcano and it doesn't beat down like normal soap.
> 
> I have made many batches of liquid soap and never had it volcano. I think I had it too hot. I normally do hthp so I think by habit I put the crock pot on high. As soon as I got it to stop it was at gel stage. I'm cooking what's left but my hands are still shaking


I'm sorry to hear that.  I hope you are able to revive your soap and perhaps haeve a squeaky clean area as a consolation prize.


----------



## msunnerstood

LiLiSoapz said:


> I'm sorry to hear that.  I hope you are able to revive your soap and perhaps haeve a squeaky clean area as a consolation prize.


I lost about a third of it. Luckily none made it to the floor but got all over the crock pot and on the table. It came up too fast to even take the crock out of the base.  Also luckily, it was just laundry soap so I lost just a little coconut oil and lard


----------



## Alzie

msunnerstood said:


> I lost about a third of it. Luckily none made it to the floor but got all over the crock pot and on the table. It came up too fast to even take the crock out of the base.  Also luckily, it was just laundry soap so I lost just a little coconut oil and lard


I feel your pain, I had this happen on my second batch of liquid coconut oil soap, literally stiring one second, reached behind me for a spatula and boom there it was in all its glory all over the crock and counter....bf though he'd be funny by asking me if it was really soap I was making or if I was going Walter White on him lol.  Glad you weren't hurt and was able to save some of it


----------



## earlene

I've been up all night trying to learn one last thing on DaVinci Resolve 15 (beta) so I could finish the Challenge video to 'perfection'.  But long a about 3 am, I decided I wasn't going to learn this one last thing tonight and that the video would be fine without it.  So I went ahead and told the software to render the project so I could post it on YouTube.  Posted the thread and now I'm catching up reading on the forum.  

Tomorrow I pack for a roadtrip, so today will be all about tidying up the soap areas.  Little by little I've been re-organizing the rooms and associated stuff, so it won't be a huge job.  But I also need to gather soaps to bring along as gifts and prepare a couple of soap mailings for family. And take a nap!


----------



## Lin19687

Cut 3 of the batches this morning (did one last night and it was too soon).

I am in Heaven with the Bamboo and Bay Rum.... I don't think I will leave this room ever again !


----------



## Lin19687

From L - R
Aloe & Wht Lilac, Bay Rum, Bamboo, Fireplace with Cran/Orange
Darn Fire got partial Gel, but the others seem ok which I thought they all had partial Gel.  It also has what looks like Stearic spots and was cut last night too early.  I have figured out that doing that is causing my spots to show up.  ALL of these batches were heated high to melt all stearic (I was testing).  Only difference is the cut time.

Aloe really needs a darker swirl  but I love the way the Bay turned out.

Yes, it is and I am not sorry it is there ......... The Boom Chicka Pop corn that is at the bottom of the page.  It has been there for a month and is still 1/2 full


----------



## jentlesoaps

I uploaded and updated my latest YouTube video...Spongebob sugar scrubs... Next need to pick up a fragrance order and finish labeling a wholesale natural HP lavender soap to deliver tomorrow. I am having so much fun.


----------



## amd

Made my ocean soap last night. I thought I had 5 ounces of FO left... turns out I had 4 ounces. Fortunately enough to make the batch. Looks like I'll be re-ordering the FO... again... dangit and WSP just had a(n) FO sale and I didn't order any. Might have to get some ocean samples from BCN to see if they have something similar for less. I'm pretty sure the last time I bought the FO it was $28 PPO and I thought it was steep then, but now the price is up to $35 PPO. If anyone has recommendations I could try that are similar to Sea Salt and Driftwood, please let me know!

Tonight is Thursday night market, which I haven't been to in two weeks (other obligations), so I'll cut my soap when I get home from that. Trying to decide if I'm going to squeeze in making the Cherry Almond soap tonight or not - I could possibly make it tomorrow night, but then I wouldn't get to cut it until Sunday night, as I'll be out of town for a two day show. I haven't waited two days to cut a soap in .... years! Probably since the whipped soap challenge. I think my recipe might be too hard to wait that long, it's plenty hard after 24 hours. Yeah, I'll probably make it tonight.

Oh, yeah. Last night I was double checking some inventory, and officially pulled my Nag Champa soaps. I thought I had them cleaned up and done weeping... nope. Still oozing brown stuff. It's not zappy, it doesn't smell, so I'm suspecting that it was the vanilla stabilizer (that didn't work anyways) that is oozing out. Glad that I switched to BCN's stabilizer, I've used that several times without problems. I'll make another Nag Champa batch next week. Trying to decide if the bars that are weeping are safe enough to use for personal use or if I should just chuck them. I really don't need more soap in my personal stash... Then I also chucked my Grape Soda Frankenstein soaps. I had to unwrap one because the label had ripped and discovered DOS, so I checked all the bars, they were all that way. This is the second time I've used CC's grape soda FO and I had DOS on the first bars too, so I think there's something up with that FO. Unfortunate because I really like the smell.

Sorry for the long post... just soapy ramblings on my brain today!


----------



## NsMar42111

Unpacked my rustic escenutals order...mostly dupes of ones I had so I have enough to make 2lbs of each as soap. That's it!

Amd, I've not had a nag champa weep before out of several different ones i've tried...so I'd suspect the stabilizer too.


----------



## amd

NsMar42111 said:


> Amd, I've not had a nag champa weep before out of several different ones i've tried...so I'd suspect the stabilizer too.



I've used the supplier and even made previous soaps from the same bottle of FO, so it was a safe bet on the stabilizer! No other issues with the soap, so I didn't think it could be a recipe/method issue either. Only change was using stabilizer (btw it was crafters choice for cp stabilizer I only bought the one 2oz bottle to try it before I switched to BCN's, which I have used several times with no problems.)


----------



## msunnerstood

Just used BCN's tonight on Pink Sugar soap. So far its worked really well. Just finished molding the pink sugar soap with HP base and MP embellishments. Not sure how its gonna work but I wanted to give it a try.


----------



## amd

I did not make Cherry Almond soap last night. After the night market the hubby wanted to grab a beer and chat (we call them mini-dates), and I was tired by the time we got home. I'll make Cherry Almond on Sunday night. Tonight I am going to pack for the show this weekend. Next week will be lots of soapmaking, I've fallen behind the schedule of what I need for my show in October.


----------



## msunnerstood

Cut the Pink Sugar today. Turned out ok. My apologies for the huge pics but thumbnails make you click on them.


----------



## Misschief

msunnerstood said:


> Cut the Pink Sugar today. Turned out ok. My apologies for the huge pics but thumbnails make you click on them.
> 
> View attachment 31457
> View attachment 31458



Such a pretty shade of pink (and I don't like pink). Nicely done!


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

After more than 2 weeks without soaping today I made 3 soaps! One was more salt bars cause the boyfriend also liked them and i love them so we need more of those. Another was a small test batch for a chocolate FO. The good news is that it worked fine! Didnt accelerate nor did anything funky, i am so happy i finally found FO’s that work! The bad news is that it doesnt really smell like chocolate, is more like an almondy smell, not bad, just not what i was going for.

That FO gave me the confidence to try another soap i’ve been meaning to make but needed micas and TD, and i did it using a coffee FO which smells like coffee, a bit sugary for my taste but at least is coffee. The idea is that it will look like a cake slice. Lets wait until tomorrow to see how it turns out. This FO also played very nicely. I am soooo happy.


----------



## msunnerstood

Misschief said:


> Such a pretty shade of pink (and I don't like pink). Nicely done!



Thank you! I'm not a pink person either but with a scent like Pink Sugar or Love Spell, Pink kinda fits it.


----------



## Lin19687

My Love Spell is more like a faded orangy pink 
https://www.zibbet.com/rustic-life-farm/loving-spell

I moved some soap around on the rack to dry from the other day.
Put 4 more soaps in the FM box for tomorrow... Watching the weather to see if I will go tomorrow or not.

Sent Emails all over trying to find some more FM's to do for August.  So many have closed or not taking on new people.  but got one for Sunday and Tuesday


----------



## msunnerstood

Lin19687 said:


> My Love Spell is more like a faded orangy pink
> https://www.zibbet.com/rustic-life-farm/loving-spell
> 
> I moved some soap around on the rack to dry from the other day.
> Put 4 more soaps in the FM box for tomorrow... Watching the weather to see if I will go tomorrow or not.
> 
> Sent Emails all over trying to find some more FM's to do for August.  So many have closed or not taking on new people.  but got one for Sunday and Tuesday



I love the way you do your photo's


----------



## TeresaT

I opened my FO fridge to grab the Dragon’s Blood because I wanted to make DB deodorant and discovered my fridge died.  I have no idea when that happened.  My laurel berry oil was stored in there, too, and that’s liquid.  I need to pull everything out tomorrow and move it to the garage.  I’ve got about $600 worth of stuff in that fridge.  I hope it’s not gone off.  That will really make me mad.


----------



## msunnerstood

TeresaT said:


> I opened my FO fridge to grab the Dragon’s Blood because I wanted to make DB deodorant and discovered my fridge died.  I have no idea when that happened.  My laurel berry oil was stored in there, too, and that’s liquid.  I need to pull everything out tomorrow and move it to the garage.  I’ve got about $600 worth of stuff in that fridge.  I hope it’s not gone off.  That will really make me mad.


Have you tried vacuuming the coils? Take the front plate off and either vacuum them, or wipe them clean and see if that helps. (I spent years as a property management repair coordinator and this worked a lOT)


----------



## earlene

I decided to try making soap labels with MS Publisher and did manage to design one that looks a lot like on the one last did in Avery online.  OMG, it was a lot of work.  If this how difficult it is to use Publisher, I am not impressed.  I haven't used it before, so I probably am going about it all wrong.  But I have lots of experience working with Access, so I think I may just set up a db in Access and use it.  But, not soon.  The initial set up takes some time and I'll be traveling soon, so not now.  In the meantime, I think I'll stick with the avery online method until I get that done.


----------



## TheDragonGirl

I'm picking up three new fragrances from the post office this morning! I'll be making some soap dough for embeds later today, and I'm excited. I spent a lot of tonight redesigning some of my older soaps for a new show and coming up with new names and a couple of new concepts just for it.


----------



## earlene

Yesterday this came, so I made a confetti rebatch (no new soap, all old soap, but not all was melted and not all was confetti) to try out the new cutter.  It works fabulously and is so easy to clean! It looks like there may be a bit of a learning curve for me to get straight and level cuts. How tight to get the wire and how smoothly I push the soap through both seem to impact the level cut.  Or maybe it really is more about how tight I make the wire.  I'm afraid to break it by tightening too much, so perhaps a bit more practice will give me the experience I need to get truly beautifully level Rims for Rimmed Soaps.  That's my main goal in buying this cutter, but it is also perfect as a log splitter.  It could even be a single bar cutter, and could be the only cutter anyone needs, because it can do all three.


----------



## msunnerstood

My daughter and her SO are coming tonight so I am going to teach them to make soap. They always raid my soap cabinet when they are here so now they can make and take their own


----------



## TeresaT

msunnerstood said:


> Have you tried vacuuming the coils? Take the front plate off and either vacuum them, or wipe them clean and see if that helps. (I spent years as a property management repair coordinator and this worked a lOT)



Thank you for the tip.  I pulled out the fridge (full of course!!) to check the coils and discovered someone had unplugged the stupid thing.

Edited to remove ALL inappropriate and offensive language.


----------



## msunnerstood

TeresaT said:


> Thank you for the tip.  I pulled out the fridge (full of course!!) to check the coils and discovered someone had unplugged the stupid thing!!  I'm betting it was the awesome (said with huge amounts of sarcasm) people that clean my house.  It is definitely not something I'd have done considering the amount of money I have stocked in that darned thing!!  If it wasn't for the fact that they do a good job and I'm a lazy person, I'd fire them.  I'm tired of playing "where's the hair dryer" and "where's the ???" every other Tuesday after they leave.   I have a double vanity in my master bathroom.  I live alone.  The second sink does not get used.  It's sole function is to HOLD MY FREAKING BLOW DRYER.  If I wanted the gosh-danged dryer in a cabinet or drawer, I WOULD PUT IT THERE MYSELF!!!
> 
> Here's some TMI, so you might want to stop reading, now.  You know that Sjogren's Syndrome thing I told y'all about where the moisture producing glands are attacked?  Well ALL of them are attacked, and so I have to have personal lubricant because sometimes life is painful.  I keep it in a handy easy to reach spot.  THEY MOVED IT.  Why would you do something like that other than to be a total ?ouche bag? I had to search cabinets and drawers to find it because I wasn't calling them to say my hoo-ha was burning so where'd you hide my lubricant.
> 
> That escalated fast...


Im glad you figured out the issue and that the repair was free lol. I could never have a cleaning company in, I cant handle strangers in my house and I would likely tweaker clean before they came which would defeat the purpose.


----------



## SoaperForLife

Yesterday I attended a show and did pretty well (it was hot as h*ll in the afternoon)....I have been tweaking my deodorant recipe so I only brought a few leftovers from the previous version.  Customer came and specifically asked for the deodorant so I got to quiz her and she was totally happy with how it performed and I ended up selling all 3 of them so yea for me!  Today I have to unpack the car, count inventory, update the website and think about starting sample batches of some of the Rustic Escentuals fo's I bought recently.


----------



## msunnerstood

Well, the daughter is a natural. I lined up the fragrances for her to choose which one to make soap with and she smelled them all and said "Hmm, Can I mixed a few together?"

She chose Blackberry Sage and green tea and willow to mix. It smells amazing.
We cut it this morning. Its her very first soap (she's 18) and I think it turned out great


----------



## Marten

Today I'm cooking up my master plan to try peacock swirl for the first time. A friend of mine (I call her crazy Peggy) loves the combo of lavender and vanilla. She is also a bit artsy. So I'm trying to orchestrate the colors and fragrances to match (black, brown and light brown to be joined to the vanilla FO which will totes turn brown all on its own) and lavender EO to go with purple, kelly green, white and yellow. 

I made my own swirling comb after watching a Youtube on how to make one using cardboard and bamboo skewers. 

So excited I'm not sure I can wait till tomorrow to make it. Here's my model photo, sort of my goal:


----------



## msunnerstood

Fr. Martin Gardner said:


> Today I'm cooking up my master plan to try peacock swirl for the first time. A friend of mine (I call her crazy Peggy) loves the combo of lavender and vanilla. She is also a bit artsy. So I'm trying to orchestrate the colors and fragrances to match (black, brown and light brown to be joined to the vanilla FO which will totes turn brown all on its own) and lavender EO to go with purple, kelly green, white and yellow.
> 
> I made my own swirling comb after watching a Youtube on how to make one using cardboard and bamboo skewers.
> 
> So excited I'm not sure I can wait till tomorrow to make it. Here's my model photo, sort of my goal:View attachment 31472


Beautiful!


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

I made a cake soap that smells like coffee


----------



## scard

That looks good enough to eat! I love it.


----------



## Marten

Yum! What coffee fragrance did you use? I'm gearing up to make a coffee soap in the next week or so.


----------



## Dean

Made orange blossom bars

....and pineapple margaritas.


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

Fr. Martin Gardner said:


> Yum! What coffee fragrance did you use? I'm gearing up to make a coffee soap in the next week or so.



I’min Mexico and i got it from a local supplier that makes FOs that actually work on cold process!


----------



## Lin19687

well it is going to be a HOT one today 
I may be soaping............. if the **** cat will get off my lap.  I can only reach the keyboard, mouse, and thank gawd my coffee mug ! Which is just about empty ....


----------



## Misschief

Today's a day off and I'm feeling better (had some kind of GI issue yesterday) so soap will be happening, at least two kinds. And maybe some more bubble scoops. Or shower steamers.


----------



## amd

My plan for tonight is to make the Cherry Almond soap. I had planned to do it last night after I got home from my show, but my family needed some care and attention, so tonight it is! I have two custom orders in the queue, with a third pending (the customer wants an embed on the top, she has the mold so I need to get it from her). If I can squeeze in three more of my stock soaps this week that would be perfect! Customers have already started requesting some of the soaps I only carry at Christmas time (Wild Peach & Poppy buttermilk , and Tuscan Cedarwood Beer soaps have gotten enough requests the last week that I can probably pre-sell a full 18 bar batch of each with no problems). That's a pretty heavy soaping load for me, so I may settle for getting one custom order done, one stock soap, and one Christmas soap. Seems like a nice balance.


----------



## Lin19687

I got oils all melted and waiting for the Insurance guy to call me about my policy.  So I don't want to start anything just yet.
But I got 4 batches lined up.
Werewolf, Teakwood/Tayberry, Stormy Nights, Sangria Punch.

Today was trash day so I was busy all morning finding things to fill up my trash barrel


----------



## Misschief

Right now, I'm just waiting for my oils to melt and then cool. First batch of the day will be my Gardener's Hand Soap; it's proven to be a good seller and I'm almost out. It's a really scrubbby soap, made with pumice, corn meal, poppy seeds, and orange peel powder, scented with Bay Rum, Tobacco, and Sweet Orange. I'm really loving that combination.


----------



## Dean

Unmolded my orange blossom soap.    Been soaping without CO (0% lauric/myristic) lately because of the drying effect.  Without the CO there is little lather, plus its still a little drying.  For this batch I added CO back at 15%  and super-duper-fatted at 10%.  I usually SF at 5%, except for the time I made 100% CO soap.


----------



## shunt2011

Got all my soaps wrapped and almost labeled.  Made 4 batches of bath bombs on Saturday and got them wrapped and labeled as well.  I have a two day show coming up this weekend.  Only a few more things to finish up.  No soap making in my near future unfortunately.


----------



## Dean

Misschief said:


> scented with Bay Rum, Tobacco, and Sweet Orange. I'm really loving that combination.



That sounds good!  Wish the SMF had a scratchNsniff function.


----------



## msunnerstood

I am trying to duplicate my daughters soap tonight. The fragrance is just so good I needed to try. I let her take home all of the soap she made and Id kind of like some with the same combination scent.


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

Scraped? Cleaned? ungelled? a bunch of ale vera leaves, then processed them and froze them. All ready to use for my next btch of soap. I find that using aloe instead of water i dont get any ash.


----------



## SugarBushPrimitives

FlybyStardancer said:


> So I'm just wondering what stages everyone's at.  I'm a curious little cat, I am.
> 
> For myself, I'm waiting for my most recent batch of bar soap to firm up (trying to give it 24 hours before I even touch it, since the soapcalc numbers put it just shy of the 'ideal' hardness range). In addition I fiddled around with the liquid soap I made yesterday (a good chunk of it didn't dissolved, and I was seeing if that was because there wasn't enough water to dilute it all... sure enough that was the problem so it was diluted and added to the bottle holding the rest of it).
> 
> And right now I have a tea going that will eventually be strained and frozen, to be used when I make my shampoo bar. Still need to get to my aunt's to pick her citrus trees... But at least I can have the liquid ready to go! I measured out 1/2 oz of dried marshmallow root, 1 1/2 cups water (both weighed to the gram), and then for kicks I tossed in one bag each of Bigelow's Chammomile Lemon and I Love Lemon teas. I'm going to be infusing both chamomile and lemon into the oils, and needed to use the teas anyways (and I don't drink tea). Win-win, right? I might not need all of the tea for the shampoo bar (I'll only be using about 500g oils after all), but at least I'll have it done.



Waiting to cut newly made soap has to be my least favorite part of soapmaking.  LOL


----------



## Lin19687

I am NO LONGER allowing DD to help with coloring.  Gawd awful mustard color on the Teakwood /Tayberry
From L to R 
Teakwood/tayberry/Werewolf, Stormy Nights, Sangria
The stormy nights is the end bar and didn't get the gel to the bottom, but all the rest are fine.  I just noticed that while looking at the pic


----------



## cmzaha

Managed to get a batch poured today before the heat set in. It is a mix of Honeysuckle, Lettuce, Lemongrass FO and Sweetgrass. I am trying to use up a lot of fo's that just do not hold up well or do not sell well, so I am mixing them with known stickers.


----------



## amd

@Lin19687 I like the mustard colored soap! You can send it to me... no, wait... don't. I have too much soap already. My husband will leave me if I buy any more soap until I use up what I have. Or at least use up one of the boxes. 

Last night I made Cherry Almond soap. The kids like it when I make that one because the whole house smells like ice cream! Worked on editing some videos. I don't like that the YouTube editor will not let me merge two separate video files into one, so my cut videos are still separate from the making videos. Or in the case of the videos I'm currently working on, the camera turned off partway through the making so I have three videos for making one soap. It is what it is I guess, until I get a computer upgrade and can use a better editing software.

Tonight I wanted to do Mint & Patchouli as a soleseife. My Jade soleseife is about 4 weeks cured so I tested it last night in the shower. My skin really liked it, and it will be a great soap when the 8 week cure is done, so I want to do more brine soaps rather than salt bars. Anyways, I put that on the schedule for tonight, then remembered that I cut the Jade soap at 9 hours and it was a hard cut. I thought I would try cutting at 6 hours this time, which means if I make it tonight I will be up until the wee hours of the morning just waiting to cut. So... trying to figure out a timeline for making it that will get it cured in time for my October show (I'm cutting it close, August came out of nowhere). A few ladies that buy at the October show have already contacted me asking specifically for the Mint & Patchouli soap, so maybe I should just make it as a regular soap, I don't know if they would like soleseife (but I would! so if it doesn't sell that's one I would love to have in my personal stash, hahaha). Sorry for rambling, I'm just thinking out loud. Tonight for sure will be Peach Poppy buttermilk soap.

That will be all my soapmaking until Sunday, unless I decide not to do the Thursday night market. My cousin called last night, they did not start her chemo treatments yesterday. Sent her home for hospice, they said she has a week or two at best left. I'm heading over to see her Wednesday night. Friday I am going over to the rental to work on some painting. Hope to at least have the garage done by the end of the day. Pretty sure I'm going to be hot, tired and crabby, so packing for Saturday's show will be all I can manage when I get home.


----------



## Misschief

amd said:


> @Lin19687 My cousin called last night, they did not start her chemo treatments yesterday. Sent her home for hospice, they said she has a week or two at best left. I'm heading over to see her Wednesday night. Friday I am going over to the rental to work on some painting. Hope to at least have the garage done by the end of the day. Pretty sure I'm going to be hot, tired and crabby, so packing for Saturday's show will be all I can manage when I get home.



I'm so sorry to hear about your cousin. I hope you can spend as much time as possible with her and that her final days are comfortable and surrounded by people who love her.


----------



## Misschief

I cut the soap I made yesterday.


----------



## steffamarie

@Misschief that's beautiful!!! I see a beautiful branching tree in your swirl!!
@amd I'm so sad to hear that. I pray she will have only comfort and love during her hospice, and that she will not know suffering. I hope you are able to celebrate her life while she is still with you. When she is finally free from this disease, be it in 2 weeks or 2 years, I pray for healing and strength for all who love her who remain here. Hugs to you and all your loved ones. <3


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

Made a soap! Sadly the last of the FO’s i got did not play nice  i was able to kinda sorta pour it in the mold but i am not expecting it to be a pretty soap. Sad because i really liked that herbal scent. Lets see how it turns out.


----------



## shunt2011

[QUOTE="amd, post: 712437, member: 19465
My cousin called last night, they did not start her chemo treatments yesterday. Sent her home for hospice, they said she has a week or two at best left. I'm heading over to see her Wednesday night. Friday I am going over to the rental to work on some painting. Hope to at least have the garage done by the end of the day. Pretty sure I'm going to be hot, tired and crabby, so packing for Saturday's show will be all I can manage when I get home.[/QUOTE]

I'm so sorry, sending thoughts and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## amd

I made buttermilk soap last night. I shouldn't have because my head was not in the game. Last week I advised someone on the forum to not use a stearic acid recipe with an accelerating FO... so what did I do last night?? Grabbed the 1% stearic acid masterbatch bucket for a floral FO that has very mild acceleration. It was a disaster. I did manage to get it all in the mold, and threw it in the fridge for good measure (it was gelling as I was plopping). Decided not to even mess with a soleseife and timing the cut last night. Took a xanax and went to bed. I didn't even check on my soap this morning. It's in the beer fridge, so if it did decide to volcano (seriously with this soap anything is possible) at least no food will be harmed. Put in an order this morning for more FO to remake that batch, as well as the ocean FO that I am out of, and just because, a new to me FO that was on sale.

Update on my cousin: my aunt called last night. They were enroute to the hospital. Jen's boyfriend came home from work and found her unresponsive. Status this morning is that she is in a coma (my mom didn't know if it was medically induced or a natural state). I am praying that she stays that way until the end. Sounds cruel to say that, but it would bring peace to our family to not see her in pain and suffering. Please keep my cousin's girls (ages 17, 16, and 15) in your prayers. I can't imagine going through life without my mom and they are losing theirs at a hard time in their life.


----------



## Lin19687

Prayers all the way around.  It is not cruel, it is peaceful and everyone will have a beautiful picture of her.


----------



## Misschief

Oh hon... prayers for you and your entire family.


----------



## amd

My impatience to see how this soap turned out shows. I went home over lunch and cut it. Pictures do not show the true ugliness. Despite being in the fridge it burned badly. Not all of the buttermilk powder incorporated so there a brown chunks of burned powder. This soap brings me no joy so I binned it. Not even saving it for my own use. Lesson learned. Next go around will not have stearic acid, and just to be safe I will make a buttermilk slurry before adding to oils. I've used straight powder several times without chunk issues so I'm sure the fact that it seized within 10 seconds was the cause of the powder chunks. Feeling justified to have ice cream, chips and Oreos for lunch. I'll pay for that later too when my stomach complains.


----------



## Lin19687




----------



## Misschief

Back to work tomorrow but today I made two batches of shower steamers and a batch of Lemongrass and Ginger Bubble Scoops. I should have made soap but I have two orders coming in, one with colorants and one with fragrance oils and I have plans for some of those so I'm content to wait until next week (I'm off all week).


----------



## msunnerstood

amd said:


> I made buttermilk soap last night. I shouldn't have because my head was not in the game. Last week I advised someone on the forum to not use a stearic acid recipe with an accelerating FO... so what did I do last night?? Grabbed the 1% stearic acid masterbatch bucket for a floral FO that has very mild acceleration. It was a disaster. I did manage to get it all in the mold, and threw it in the fridge for good measure (it was gelling as I was plopping). Decided not to even mess with a soleseife and timing the cut last night. Took a xanax and went to bed. I didn't even check on my soap this morning. It's in the beer fridge, so if it did decide to volcano (seriously with this soap anything is possible) at least no food will be harmed. Put in an order this morning for more FO to remake that batch, as well as the ocean FO that I am out of, and just because, a new to me FO that was on sale.
> 
> Update on my cousin: my aunt called last night. They were enroute to the hospital. Jen's boyfriend came home from work and found her unresponsive. Status this morning is that she is in a coma (my mom didn't know if it was medically induced or a natural state). I am praying that she stays that way until the end. Sounds cruel to say that, but it would bring peace to our family to not see her in pain and suffering. Please keep my cousin's girls (ages 17, 16, and 15) in your prayers. I can't imagine going through life without my mom and they are losing theirs at a hard time in their life.


Sending prayers for everyone.  <3


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

Cut and cleaned yesterday’s soap. I mean, i wanted the white to be whiter, the purple to be purpler? XD and a pretty swirl, but considering i am just learning how much TD to use and how much mica and the FO did not play nice, I am satisfied. Is not horrible, is usable and smells nice.


----------



## cmzaha

amd said:


> I made buttermilk soap last night. I shouldn't have because my head was not in the game. Last week I advised someone on the forum to not use a stearic acid recipe with an accelerating FO... so what did I do last night?? Grabbed the 1% stearic acid masterbatch bucket for a floral FO that has very mild acceleration. It was a disaster. I did manage to get it all in the mold, and threw it in the fridge for good measure (it was gelling as I was plopping). Decided not to even mess with a soleseife and timing the cut last night. Took a xanax and went to bed. I didn't even check on my soap this morning. It's in the beer fridge, so if it did decide to volcano (seriously with this soap anything is possible) at least no food will be harmed. Put in an order this morning for more FO to remake that batch, as well as the ocean FO that I am out of, and just because, a new to me FO that was on sale.
> 
> Update on my cousin: my aunt called last night. They were enroute to the hospital. Jen's boyfriend came home from work and found her unresponsive. Status this morning is that she is in a coma (my mom didn't know if it was medically induced or a natural state). I am praying that she stays that way until the end. Sounds cruel to say that, but it would bring peace to our family to not see her in pain and suffering. Please keep my cousin's girls (ages 17, 16, and 15) in your prayers. I can't imagine going through life without my mom and they are losing theirs at a hard time in their life.


I am so sorry to hear about your cousin and will keep all of you including her girls in my prayers. It is such a hard age to lose their mother, and will take the whole family to get them through it. 

You should know better than to make soap when the head is not into it


----------



## msunnerstood

I packed orders today. I usually enjoy it but not today for some reason. I stretched it out over 3 hours because I kept taking breaks. Long week at work I guess.


----------



## penelopejane

amd said:


> Feeling justified to have ice cream, chips and Oreos for lunch. I'll pay for that later too when my stomach complains.



What a few days you have had.  
You deserve the oreos and maybe a scotch after dinner. 
Thinking of you and your family at this difficult time.


----------



## shunt2011

Still getting things organized for my 2 day show this weekend.   I'm more overwhelmed than usual for some reason.  Thought I was prepared but not so much. 

amd: keeping you and your family in my prayers.  Remember to take care of you too...


----------



## Lin19687

Did a new show yesterday but the rain and looming clouds I think made less turnout 
I just made what the fee was.  But gave a bunch of samples to some college girls who were out for a run so no money.  They said they will be back with their "Roomies".  So it is promising.
I had several ask if I would be there next week, I said yes so I am committed for now. $30 fee is a bit high for here but it is in the City so I am hopeful and College will be filling up any day now.
Today I plan on cranking out another 4 batches and maybe a bunch of Salt bars too.


----------



## SugarBushPrimitives

[QUOTE="amd, post: 712562, member: 19465"

Update on my cousin: my aunt called last night. They were enroute to the hospital. Jen's boyfriend came home from work and found her unresponsive. Status this morning is that she is in a coma (my mom didn't know if it was medically induced or a natural state). I am praying that she stays that way until the end. Sounds cruel to say that, but it would bring peace to our family to not see her in pain and suffering. Please keep my cousin's girls (ages 17, 16, and 15) in your prayers. I can't imagine going through life without my mom and they are losing theirs at a hard time in their life.[/QUOTE]

I'm so sorry to hear about your aunt.  I lost my mom at 12 so I know those girls will need lots of prayer.  ((((((((hugs))))))))


----------



## SoapAddict415

Praying for your family Sugar.
I've been doing a lot of planning soap bar sets. I have a million ideas and a lot of time at work (I'm standing outside of the H.R. Office now killing time while I wait to ask a question).  I have so much time that I'm almost tempted to bring in my colored pencils so I can illustrate my ideas for future use. I jokingly say that "if I'm needed, I'll be in my corner coloring!" It's starting to sound like a good idea lol.


----------



## Alzie

msunnerstood said:


> Cut the Pink Sugar today. Turned out ok. My apologies for the huge pics but thumbnails make you click on them.
> 
> View attachment 31457
> View attachment 31458


Those are so pretty! Very nice!


----------



## Alzie

Well, finished my soap shack (for the most part minus curtains and whatnot )  currently sharing with the pantry but it works and has a lot of light. Waiting for my chair to arrive so that I can work at the table on longer projects. I'm beyond thrilled about the height adjustable table so that I can finally soap at my height and not the tall person kitchen counters I have my shoulders and elbows are thanking me lol. I'll finally get to soap this weekend


----------



## Serene

Worked on caning with new soap recipe.  I felt as if I was watching paint dry.  This one works great when trying to cane but will do a few adjustment.  I was able to get it to work, somewhat.


----------



## Lin19687

Ok, I got all the pots washed from last soaping day, cut some dividers for a mold.  Then went to drop off eggs to someone and sat chatting for 3 hours !   I loved it, I have no friends... need more friends


----------



## Moose Wrangler

earlene said:


> I did learn in a class I took at SoapCon last year from Carrie at Nurture, that to darken a mica, you add a bit of black mica to the mix.



There's a soapcon?!!


----------



## Misschief

I've spent the last hour or so (lost track of time, tbh) creating an inventory sheet of everything that's coming to Sunday's market, as well as making a to do list of items that need wrapping and labelling, checking to see if everything is correct in Square, and more. I think I'll even have time tomorrow and Saturday to make a few more bubble scoops and maybe a test batch of bath bombs, just to see if they'll sell.

In doing the inventory, I now also know which soaps I need to make more of. The two glaring ones kind of surprised me (though I'm not sure why).


----------



## shunt2011

Just finished getting pretty much everything together for this weekends show. A little perplexed when I opened my cash box and my card reader and card swipers are all missing. Thank goodness I had an extra swiper or I’d be up a creek without a paddle. I’ve looked everywhere for my reader. I always keep it in my cash box.


----------



## Misschief

shunt2011 said:


> Just finished getting pretty much everything together for this weekends show. A little perplexed when I opened my cash box and my card reader and card swipers are all missing. Thank goodness I had an extra swiper or I’d be up a creek without a paddle. I’ve looked everywhere for my reader. I always keep it in my cash box.


That sounds like something I would do. Mine lives in my cash box, too. I hope you find them.


----------



## Lin19687

4 batches while listening to Pandora (80's and today's country)
Lavender Sage - needed more since I am almost out
Pink Orchid & Amber
 Fallen leaves- not like leaves so I added a bit of mintiness = will see how it turns out
Sugar&Spice with some Peace (like nutmeg from NG)

Just took out of the mold and will cut tonight after 7pm, I hope

Do you carry a bag/purse to the shows?  Maybe it is in there.  I keep cash in my pocket and extra cash (in a baggie) in the bag with drinks etc.  My reader is kept in the baggie the money is in.


----------



## earlene

I hate when that happens!  I've been in a hurry to pack stuff up and sometimes make the mistake of not putting an important item in it's accustomed home, thinking 'I'll remember where I put this and put it away later (tonight or whenever)' then don't.  So not good.  Drives me nuts searching later.


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

More salt bars!


----------



## earlene

I used corn silk in soap for the first time.  One of my husband's co-workers gave him a couple of ears of 'sweet' corn a couple of weeks ago and I thought, 'now is the perfect time to use corn silk in soap'.  Well, I sure hope the soap comes out better than those horribly un-sweet 'sweet' corns were.  It was the worst fresh corn I've ever eaten.  I think maybe their was some cross pollination with feed corn somewhere along the way, as they were just terrible.

Anyway, I dried the corn silk and put it in a baggy to bring along on this trip so I could use it in the lye solution same as silk.  I don't know what to expect, but I wonder if it had anything to do with thickening my batter more than expected.


----------



## BlueIris

I made pumpkin soap, with a lavender cedar wood FO. Colored it orange, but it looks more pinkish than orange. I’ll use a bit more color next time and try to darken the next batch. Ordered a few Christmas scents and a cute star mold to start Christmas soap soon. I send soap overseas for the holidays so I have to start early to give plenty of time for curing and shipping. Love this time of year.


----------



## msunnerstood

Delivering 40 soap airplanes and 16 soap flowers today since Ill be in the area. so glad those are done. (She is talking about buying more molds god help me)


----------



## earlene

I forgot to mention that I bought a 54 ounce container of CO for under $10 last night.  The price was so good, I couldn't pass it up.  The Grocery Outlet store is chalk full of fabulous bargains.  It's one of the few places in this Northern California town where my son lives that allows for affordable cost of living for the many poor folk who live here.  Most everything else is way over-priced for the high percentage of folks living on limited incomes.  Even the Goodwill in this town is horrendously overpriced.  I tell my son what the average Goodwill charges for things and he is amazed I find such bargains.

Thought maybe I'd make some salt soap while here if I get tired of the Dancing Funnel.  I gathered some salt from the Utah Salt Flats a few days back, specifically to add to soap.  Thought it would be a fun experiment.  I may stop and get some more on my way back home.


----------



## Lin19687

I have water in the freezer and Lye measured out for salt bars.


----------



## TanyaGri

Omg!! You make them look so beautiful! I have just started, literally 2 weeks ago. Only practising designs on melt&pour soap for now, want to start CP at some point... 


 made this box today as a gift for my parents wedding next week. 




How does this look? Too much glitter :-( spent all today morning on it




 yesterday.. ground coffee with shea butter & oatmeal , will be ok as a scrub . 

Pls give some feedback... if they look ok?


----------



## steffamarie

I whipped up a batch of pink-purple soap with a gold mica line about 1/3 of the way from the bottom. Waiting on it to set up so I can texture the top with a mica drizzle!

Side note, does anyone know if the lines that appear from the pearl mica will stay after saponification? If they do I'm sure it'll make for an interesting look lol


----------



## Misschief

I made two batches of bubble scoops today. Now, I have to shrink wrap two batches of shower steamers and one batch of soap before tomorrow's market.


----------



## Lin19687

None of my mica pearl stuff stays... if I am thinking the same thing as you are.

I got 4 batches of salt bars done finally


----------



## msunnerstood

well, I thought I would try salt bars.. it soaped like it never has even before I added the salt (For HP it gets added at the end).  I had trouble keeping the oils hot enough the entire time, struggling to keep it above 160 let alone 170 for fluidity. it never got to vaseline stage and took forever for a negative zap test. even at a lower temp, the soap started to burn. I managed to get 5 good sized bars out of the 40 ounce batch. Im not sure im willing to try that again.


----------



## redhead1226

I actually did not make anything today which is odd for me as  I'm always cooking up something. But I did start to lay out my holiday plans for soap and other items. So I can order what I need. Ill start making those soaps next week. It isn't easy trying to decide what Ill make and I'm sure my list will change many times but I'm trying to start early. I always say the same thing every year and I end up getting done too late and having to scrap certain things.


----------



## earlene

I made soap again tonight, using the exact same recipe as yesterday.  Stopping short just a bit earlier gave me the fluidity I needed for the Dancing Funnel.  I'll see tomorrow or the next day if it was successful enough to satisfy.


----------



## SoapAddict415

I masterbatched enough lye and oils for 2 batches and washed all of my soaping dishes last night then made a batch of Butterscotch soap. This morning, I washed more soap dishes plus our regular dishes. Later today, I'll make my second soap and rebatch my butterscotch soap. I don't think I blended it well enough. It was late and it seems that our new neighbor's large dog hates the sound of my stickblender so it barked, loudly and nonstop. Not wanting to disturb others in our building, I rushed it into the mold.


----------



## steffamarie

The cut of sweet peony [emoji254] I love it!! BB Amethyst and a hint of Blueberry Thyme for sweetness.


----------



## Susie

I have been too busy to post much in the last week because I have finally been soaping!  I have made 9 batches in the last 7 days.  I have been testing FOs from Lone Star Candle Supply and I am almost through the first 10. I have made a 5 lb batch of lemongrass as it is a favorite of everyone.  About to order more NaOH, FOs, and micas to gear up for The Great Soap Giveaway of 2018.  I truly wish LSCS had soap making micas!


----------



## Lesley Susan Madigan

Not today but last night.  I made a batch last week and when I put it in the moulds I realised I hadn't quite melted enough base so I added some tapwater.

Too much as it turned out the soap stayed gel like and wouldn't set enough to lift it out the mould so last night I scraped it all out and remelted it without adding water figuring that would cause the excess water to evaporate and okay I wouldn't get as many bars but I would salvage something so there I am carefully carry the boiling mixture over to the moulds when..

Enter Bonnie at high speed, she's been trying to kill me all week when she hasn't been purring on the lap. I go flying and somehow have the presence of mind to hurl the mix in the general direction of the mould rather than splashing myself or her with it.

I'd say about a third made the mould, another third when all over the washing machine and the last third ended up in the kitchen sink. So I ended up with a clean sink and washing machine and the kitchen smelt lovely!

And I got two soaps out of it that look pretty good alas due to the haphazard way the mix landed in the mould they're somewhat uneven on the base and of course as I tend to do I used too much colour so they shed colour when used but not as much as I expected they would and it just rinses off and they lather well and smell great and leave my skin lovely and soft so they're not for gifts but will for me in the bathroom


----------



## Lin19687

I still mix my Lye outside so when I walk in I say out loud,, Lye Lye Lye and walk with my feet still on the ground... shuffling.
Keeps the kitties away, but I usually soap when I know they just kind of fell asleep.  OHHHH the things we do for our Fur babies.

Need to un-mold the Slat bars.  Then figure out what FO to do the next 4 batches.
Also need to re-rack yesterdays soaps as I just kind of put them up but need to space a bit better and move over so there is more room for these batches today


----------



## Lesley Susan Madigan

Lin19687 said:


> I still mix my Lye outside so when I walk in I say out loud,, Lye Lye Lye and walk with my feet still on the ground... shuffling.



Alas I don't have an outside, which is a big reason I do melt and pour I don't have  anywhere where I could safely handle lye


----------



## msunnerstood

Well, I switched from salt bars to brine soap and had much more success. It didnt turn out too bad considering I HP'd it.


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

Lesley Susan Madigan said:


> Alas I don't have an outside, which is a big reason I do melt and pour I don't have  anywhere where I could safely handle lye



I do have an outside but i just mix the lye over the sink. Its really not that big of a deal.



No soaping today but i just made a new list of things i would like to order for soaps. Mostly fragrances and a couple of micas. Debating on getting some cocoa butter or not.


----------



## Misschief

I had a market day today.. my best one yet!


----------



## shunt2011

Had a fantastic weekend show. Glad it’s over though.


----------



## Susie

I have an outside also, and I mix lye in my sink or on my stove also.  If it is a small batch, I mix on top of the stove with the vent running (it vents outside), if it is a big batch, I mix in the sink with my arm stretched out as far as possible and my breath held until I get it all poured in.  Then I turn my head away and stir.  I have never had any problem.


----------



## BlueIris

I have mixed lye inside, like Susie, holding my breath from a outstretched arm. But I do it outside now and have for a while. My lye was clumpy, cause it was old and almost gone, while pouring it into the water it splashed out and sprayed out on the table yesterday. After the cleanup I told my daughter, this is why I mix lye outside. I don’t want splashes on me, my sink or stove top.


----------



## cmzaha

Lesley Susan Madigan said:


> Alas I don't have an outside, which is a big reason I do melt and pour I don't have  anywhere where I could safely handle lye


Use your kitchen sink. I never mix my lye outside, because I find the more you handle it the higher the odds of an accident. The only time when I almost spilled my pitcher of lye is when I first started soaping and was under the impression it would be safer to mix outside, I tripped on my deck and almost spilled it. Just do not put your head over the container when you mix it. I mix at least a 50/50 gallon at a time and just step back a bit when I dump in the large amount of lye so I am not hit with the fumes.


----------



## earlene

I have always mixed my lye at/in my kitchen sink.  Although the stove is not really very close to the sink, I also turn on the stove vent just as a precaution.  My kitchen is large, so ventilation isn't such a concern as it would be in a tiny little apartment with a tiny little kitchen.  To mix lye outside seems not only an invitation to possible accidents walking around up and down steps to go in and outside, but also an invitation to too much humidity to get into my lye bottle.  We live in a very humid area.

I made soap last night and it is still quite soft, so it remains well covered and insulated.  But I doubt it's ever going to gel unless I stick it in the microwave oven on a lower power setting.  I have done that before and it did work, but I haven't decided if I want to do so this time.  I'll decide later after my son & I get back from our outing.


----------



## Lin19687

When I mix lye outside I bring out a premeasured capped bottle of Lye out so no issue with the rest of the lye.  Everything is already measured.
I have pets, tiny kitchen (my stove vents into the kitchen) and am not about to breathe in any fumes, either right in front of me or in the air around me.  JMHO, each to do their own.
I find it Safer for me to do this. Lye solution is covered when entering the house.
When I make soap I do NOT rush or do it when I am foggy.  It is a safety thing.  Everyone is either sleeping or already gone for the day and cats are sleeping.

I still need to tweek my recipe to fit my salt bar mold to fill to the top.  I added more salt last time but it stuck to the mold a bit and I am not sure if it was added salt or not enough mineral oil in the mold....or too much   1st batch came out fine and I didn't oil it so I think it must be the salt.


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

BlueIris said:


> I have mixed lye inside, like Susie, holding my breath from a outstretched arm. But I do it outside now and have for a while. My lye was clumpy, cause it was old and almost gone, while pouring it into the water it splashed out and sprayed out on the table yesterday. After the cleanup I told my daughter, this is why I mix lye outside. I don’t want splashes on me, my sink or stove top.



But I mean, if you splash it on the sink you just need to run the water and away it goes.
My mother used to use lye to deep clean the stove top, so splashes there mean a super clean stove! (Jk!)


----------



## Dennis

Today I brought my towel wrapped 56 oz loaf mold in from the hot garage, removed and sliced it.  No fragrance, no colorant, just a little CO and a lot of OO.  Looking at the number of bars made in the last few days I'm considering jumping into candle making for a while.  My last soap binge had me not making any for a few years.


----------



## earlene

Alfa_Lazcares said:


> But I mean, if you splash it on the sink you just need to run the water and away it goes.
> My mother used to use lye to deep clean the stove top, so splashes there mean a super clean stove! (Jk!)


 Yeah, my mom taught me to clean my stove & oven parts with lye, too.  I used to have an old O'Keefe & Merritt stove that was fairly easy to dismantle and I'd soak the parts in a mild lye solution to get any and all burned on food spills super easy.


----------



## Misschief

I had planned on making at least one batch of soap today but that didn't happen. I did, however, have a marvelous day doing things I don't often get to do. Most of it had nothing to do with soap at all. My daughter and I went shopping; I bought two new bras and some panties, we went out for sushi (we both love it; our partners don't), and then I had a mani/pedi after I dropped her off at home. 

I just now made some soap flowers for a batch of upcoming soap.


----------



## msunnerstood

Pretty flowers !

I was making white pumpkin and lilac soap but when I added the yogurt the batter turned an ugly tan, not what I was going for. I was at 170 so I am not sure what happened there. I wound up adding TD and Orange Mica, I had planned to swirl with orange but such is life. hoping the orange lightens up a bit as it sets. I did add a bit of green mica and oil in between layers and hangar swirled. Fingers crossed


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

I made another order for FO’s luckily they have small 15 ml sizes so i got some of those to test.


----------



## amd

I had a bomb of a show on Saturday. Sold $7 total. A friend organized it so I skipped going to a monthly show that I have done well at in order to support friend's show. It was the most unorganized poopfest I have ever been a part of! I had a lot of critiques for my friend and nothing positive to say about it. I feel like a jerk... but not really.

I held off soaping for a few days in favor of taking care of a few things around the house. Last night I masterbatched lye and oils and mopped the soap lab floor. Once the floor was dry I set out everything I would need to make soleseife today over my lunch hour. It would have gone faster if I hadn't made a video, but I still managed to get lunch and back to work on time. Doing it over my lunch hour was the only way I could figure out how to make the soap and get it cut without staying up until the bar closes... and now the entire office gets to enjoy Mint Patchouli (I must have spilled some on myself...)! I am not popular at the office today.

I'm not sure if more soaping is on the agenda for tonight or not. I still have two custom orders to do and take another stab at the Peach Poppies buttermilk soap. Oh, and the monthly challenge to do yet. I only want to do a small batch for that, 16oz oils, but don't have a small enough slab mold to get good sized bars. It occurred to me on the way to work this morning that I could probably do this in my rectangular cavity mold. We'll see what my mood is tonight, if it's good, I'll try the challenge soap. Not so good, I'll do the easy (single color) custom order. If it sucks, I'll sit on the patio with a beer and read a book.


----------



## lrpolillo

Does anyone know how to make this. I saw it on instagram and would love to figure it out. this


----------



## msunnerstood

I just put my first batch of beer soap in the freezer. Im kind of excited..


----------



## cmzaha

Sorry about your market bust. It just is not fun when you go to the time and trouble to make no money


----------



## msunnerstood

Tops arent as white as I was going for but the beer darkens the lye water so didnt want to go overboard on TD.


----------



## Lin19687

Did Market last night, it was the one I said I would only do one more because I thought some people would come back.  Those people didn't but others did.  About $100 made after fee so for the 2 days there I only did about $70.  There is just not enough traffic there. Vendors were nice but just not worth it, they need a place where more people will walk to and can SEE.

I have managed to make better room in my car for hauling my FM stuff so that is at least good


----------



## Misschief

Lin19687 said:


> Did Market last night, it was the one I said I would only do one more because I thought some people would come back.  Those people didn't but others did.  About $100 made after fee so for the 2 days there I only did about $70.  There is just not enough traffic there. Vendors were nice but just not worth it, they need a place where more people will walk to and can SEE.
> 
> I have managed to make better room in my car for hauling my FM stuff so that is at least good


I think I lucked out with "my" market. Sunday was my best day so far - well over $200 and I'm the only soaper there. I'm even getting repeat customers coming to the market just for my soap.

Yesterday, I made a batch of Green Tea and Lemongrass soap. I think this is one of my favourite scent combinations so far. It just smells so fresh and clean. This morning, I cut it and I can honestly say I'm thrilled with how it turned out. The swirl came out even better than I'd anticipated. Now, if I could get the green and red to look more like Christmas colours, I'd do something like this for a Christmas soap.


----------



## earlene

I unmolded some soap, re-arranged recently made soaps onto new curing racks I found yesterday.  Left them out overnight to get air, but put into dresser drawers this morning so they aren't all over the hotel room.  I am leaving the drawers open while in the hotel room, but when I leave, close the drawers. 

The fist soap I made a few days back are decently hard already, so I am pleased.  They gelled, too so I expected that.  The gelled soap I made a couple days later aren't as hard, but should be by the time I leave to travel again.  The soap I made last (about 2 days ago?) did not gel, so I left it in the mold until this morning.  They are already ashy.  Same exact recipe, so gelling is an ash deterrent.  Maybe not as much as some other things, but enough to see a huge difference in the same recipe in a short time.


----------



## jcandleattic

The only thing soap related I can do during the week really, is think about soap and come to the forums like this one. However, I did plan out (on paper instead of just in my head) my challenge soap.


----------



## amd

I sucked yesterday so I made no more soap. Laid on the couch and cried from a pressure headache (we had a storm rolling through, I was fine after the storm blew itself out). When I finally got off the couch at 8:30, I went down to cut my soleseife... that stupid soap was still soft! My first batch of soleseife was almost too hard to cut at 9 hours, this one at 8 hours was too soft! Of course I cut it anyways because it was cuttable if slightly "gooey". I checked on it at lunch today, and it's still soft but about where I cut normal soap. Stupid soleseife. So now I'm trying to remember if I did anything different with this batch other than changing the fragrance and color. I think my first batch was 40% OO and this batch is 20% OO/20%RBO. I'll have to look at the recipe tonight to make sure. Otherwise, the soap is gorgeous. I'm really happy with it.

Today will not be making soap day. Today is catching up on all the computer stuff I should have had done last week - like my monthly newsletter, the note that goes out with the Soap of the Month, making labels for the Soap of the Month... and goal setting.


----------



## Lin19687

No soap today, spent most of the day in traffic due to some accident while getting silly kitties treats 

I did stain the wooden shelves I got.
I also got my NG order 
I got something or a mix of some of the manly stuff on my fingers and I can't stop smelling them !!!
I know that sounds so gross but all I can do is think of all the soap I want to make !!!
Now Which to make into Salt bars....

*Oatmeal Raisin Cookie * 
*Crisp and Candied * 
*Nectarine & Mint * 
*The Perfect Man * 
*Sherlock Homie * 
*Mayan Musk * 
*Ferocious Beast * 
*Cedar Wood * 
*Twilight in the Woods * 
*Snowman Balls * 
*Rosemary *


----------



## SoapAddict415

I prepped my colors for a test batch of blackberry vanilla FO from Wellington. And I think I'll prep my oils before I go to bed.


----------



## msunnerstood

I did nothing soap today. Migraine day so after logging out of work early, I took a 6 hour nap hoping to sleep through the res of the headache.

I had intended to wrap and organize my inventory. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

Got my new batch of FO’s today. They all smell really nice so I’m hoping they will behave as they should, fingers crossed.


----------



## shunt2011

Nothing soapy but plan on making a bunch of sugar scrubs tomorrow.   I have another 2 day show over Labor Day weekend.


----------



## Lin19687

I got 7 batches I want to do today.
4 regular and 3 Salts.
Water is in the freezer for them and I am just finishing having coffee and surfing the SMF.  
Then I will be measuring oils and Lye as I didn't do it last night but I got to wait for the water to freeze up anyway


----------



## amd

Yesterday I dropped off new stock at the spa and picked up a check for what she had sold. Today I'm comparing prices on shea butter, last time I bought it from Essentials Depot at a really good price for 25lbs, but I think their prices have really increased so might have to order from somewhere else. Tonight I'll be picking up some buttermilk to make soap - if I can find it. I checked my regular grocery store the other day and they had none. I probably have enough buttermilk powder to make my soap, but my soapy failure last week with this particular batch has me spooked so I'm trying to minimize all the things that went wrong. I still have to put my soap lab back together from cleaning the floor on Tuesday. I need to go through my supplies and pull anything I'm not using and get rid of it. I need more space for a better workflow... and so I can find what I need!


----------



## Lin19687

https://bulknaturaloils.com/shea-nut-butter-virgin.html
Jedward's has a really good price, but they are out of Organic unrefined but do have unrefined virgin - but you need to buy 55#

I bought the 55# refined Shea, I like it.  I don't do the unrefined because my feeling is that I would be losing the unrefined benefits after the Lye. 

Don't know how their shipping is because I drive over to pick it up


----------



## shunt2011

I got my Shea from Soaper's Choice.  I get refined for soaping.  Going to have to restock soon.  I think I got the 25 lbs last time.


----------



## amd

Thanks gals for the suggestions! The last time I bought from ED I bought unrefined organic because (crazy?) it was cheaper than refined - I can't remember if it was a sale or just how the maths came out because I was able to buy it in one bucket instead of 5lb cubes. I actually liked it better because it wasn't as sticky as refined, which made it really easy to scoop out of the bucket.


----------



## TeresaGG

msunnerstood said:


> I did nothing soap today. Migraine day so after logging out of work early, I took a 6 hour nap hoping to sleep through the res of the headache.
> 
> I had intended to wrap and organize my inventory. Maybe tomorrow.



If you are okay with taking medications, you could to your doctor about Imitrex for migraine treatment. It makes you feel very weird for about an hour but then you can get up and do stuff. There are conditions that you can't take it with.


----------



## Misschief

TeresaGG said:


> If you are okay with taking medications, you could to your doctor about Imitrex for migraine treatment. It makes you feel very weird for about an hour but then you can get up and do stuff. There are conditions that you can't take it with.



Imitrex works well. Unfortunately, my Dr. won't prescribe it. He did tell me once that I could take a combination of 2 extra strength Tylenol, 2 Advil and 2 Gravol and that it would do the same thing. Thankfully, I no longer get a lot of migraines.


----------



## msunnerstood

TeresaGG said:


> If you are okay with taking medications, you could to your doctor about Imitrex for migraine treatment. It makes you feel very weird for about an hour but then you can get up and do stuff. There are conditions that you can't take it with.


I cannot take imitrex. I get Migraine with aura and aphasia.  The limited drugs I can take I either get side effects or dont work. trigger point injectios are about the only thing that has worked and they arent covered for migraine


----------



## SoapAddict415

After work I went and bought some shea butter MP. I have a co-worker request for shea butter soap for his "dad's elbows" (he either has eczema or it's from chemotherapy) and he'd like it Wednesday. He has no idea how soap is made and trying to explain it to him was a lost cause but since it's a possible sale, I said OK. My friend Peggy gave me a 40% off coupon for Michael's so the 2lb of MP only cost me $6.35! I'll add a little extra shea butter and some chamomile & neem infused evoo to it to help. I forgot to prep my lye water yesterday for the blackberry vanilla test batch I wanted to make today so I prepped it when I came home from work but now all I wanna do is grab a shower and go to bed. It was a very long day!


----------



## msunnerstood

I have absolutely no place to go this weekend (Shhhh, lets keep that quiet) so I have brine soap, and two special request soap batches to do, plus do an inventory and wrap. First on the list is the brine soap if I can decide which fragrance to do.


----------



## DawninWA

I made a small batch of plain lard soap.  I've never done just lard/lye/water, but I thought it might be interesting.  And walmart had the "expensive lard" (the one that just says lard, and no bht and whatnot) on clearance, which means they're discontinuing it, so I had to buy a pound.  They also had spectrum shortening on clearance, I bought 2 tubs of that (that's all they had).  Farmer's Market tomorrow.  My soap has been selling pretty well this year, once I gave in and got micas and fragrance oils .  Last year I did ok, but there's only so many combinations you can make with the EOs that stick, and the bars were pretty much varying shades of "cream".  I've found this year that nobody cares that it's not "all natural", they like the pretty yummy soap.  New scents come on Monday from WSP.  Of course, that soap won't be ready before the end of the market, but it'll be ready for the Holiday Bazaars.


----------



## psfred

Made some shaving soap last night, far more than I need, but I suspect I'll be giving most of it away.  Made 500 gr of oils, makes something like 800 gr of soap, and 100 gr will probably last me a year or so....

Came out really nice except the scent is off, more citonella than I intended, but if it's like the last batch I used that particular mix with it will fade quite a bit, down to a pleasant faint whiff of lemon/citrus when I shave with it.  

Best one yet -- 45% tallow, 35% SA, 10 % CO, 5% each cocoa and shea butter with half the butters as superfat.  60% KOH.


----------



## Misschief

Not soapy per se... I made lip balm with two of my grandkids. It's something my 14 y.o. granddaughter has wanted to do for a while. I just happened to have all the ingredients and supplies and I've been off all week so we did it!


----------



## Lin19687

Did 4 Regular soap batches (5# each) and 3 Salt bars (3# each).
Just finished taking Regular soap out of the mold and will cut in the AM before the market if I can drink my coffee first.
Salts will stay in mold till I feel like taking them out .

Perfect Man smells loverly here


----------



## Misschief

I made a batch of Goat Milk & Lavender soap this morning. I'm going to make my challenge soap this afternoon but still need to think on it a bit.


----------



## msunnerstood

Im wrapping soaps today so I can box them up. I have to get organized again. I am sure I will fit in a batch tonight though


----------



## Loralei

I'm diluting a batch of HPLS today, for a special order.. it's looking so beautiful!! I've had a few issues with cloudiness lately, so I ran my recipe through a different calculator,  which helped.. then I upped the LTE just a smidge... and I think that I will be VERY happy today!


----------



## Loralei

I'm diluting a batch of HPLS today; been having issues with cloudiness, so I ran my recipe through a new calculator,  which was much better, but not perfect.  So, I upped my lye a smidge, and I think that I will be VERY happy today!


----------



## Lin19687

Thinking of doing another batch of soap today....


----------



## msunnerstood

Loralei said:


> I'm diluting a batch of HPLS today; been having issues with cloudiness, so I ran my recipe through a new calculator,  which was much better, but not perfect.  So, I upped my lye a smidge, and I think that I will be VERY happy today!


Nice golden color!


----------



## Misschief

Instead of my challenge soap (I still have tomorrow), I made two batches of bubble scoops, Lavender and Sugarplum Fairy. My boss's wife wants 11 of the Sugarplum Fairy scoops as part of the goody bags for her daughter's birthday this coming week. I have 10 left and a market coming up next weekend. They were one of the better sellers at the last market so......


----------



## Lin19687

Decided to reorganize bins and boxes. 





Then 2 female neighbors started to Cuss and yell at each other so I tripped over them to go look and listen out the front window.
ROFL


----------



## jcandleattic

I made my challenge soap, and I made a 6x6 candle, with a most amazing beautiful FO mix. I can't wait to use it in soap. It's Mango Papaya, Coconut Banana Blast, and Lemon Colada. OMG I can't wait to unmold my candle, cure it and burn it.


----------



## SoapAddict415

jcandleattic said:


> I made my challenge soap, and I made a 6x6 candle, with a most amazing beautiful FO mix. I can't wait to use it in soap. It's Mango Papaya, Coconut Banana Blast, and Lemon Colada. OMG I can't wait to unmold my candle, cure it and burn it.


Oh my that sounds delicious!


----------



## Dean

amd said:


> I went home over lunch and cut it. Pictures do not show the true ugliness



Ugly ducklings become swans.


----------



## Dean

Just put a batch of HP orange blossom soap in the incubator.  First time using shea, and SFatting after cook.  I wonder if this batch is “The One” and if I reach soaping nirvana will I quit since it will no longer be a challenge...


----------



## msunnerstood

Dean said:


> Just put a batch of HP orange blossom soap in the incubator.  First time using shea, and SFatting after cook.  I wonder if this batch is “The One” and if I reach soaping nirvana will I quit since it will no longer be a challenge...


Ummm no. I found my perfect recipe (for me) but then i kept seeing other things like salt bars, brine soap, coffee soap.. truly, it just goes on forever, this chase lol


----------



## msunnerstood

Just molded Oakmoss Sage soap.


----------



## earlene

I made my Utah Salt Flats soap last night, rather late, and was going to stay awake long enough to cut before it got too hard.  But when the alarm went off at 6 am, I still hadn't cut them.  I cut them right away and they were still a bit warm, but hard enough that I got a bit of crumbliness around the cut edges.  Since I expected that, I cut the mini-slab into 4 large rectangular bars instead of 6 square bars to minimize the opportunities for crumbling.  It wasn't too bad.  And it was only a test anyway. 

When I get back home, I'll take some photos since I haven't done so yet.  I am considering stopping off at the salt flats on my way through Salt Lake City again tomorrow or a little beyond on the edge of the Great Salt Lake and gather more Utah salt.

I liked the feel of the salt I used from the Salt Flats, but of course, I have yet to get a feel for it in soap.  BTW,  I weighed the salt, then like a ninny, did not write down the exact weight, so don't have a specific percentage, which is a bit of a bummer.

I also dropped off a bunch more soaps for my son, right before I left for my trip home.  I told him to share with his friends as he wishes.


----------



## Lin19687

@msunnerstood  What does the Oakmoss Sage smell like.  I can't seem to find a good review of it.  Sounds SO NICE !  I love earthy


----------



## msunnerstood

Lin19687 said:


> @msunnerstood  What does the Oakmoss Sage smell like.  I can't seem to find a good review of it.  Sounds SO NICE !  I love earthy


I would say sage is the primary but you do get the woodsy outdoorsy in the background. I like it.


----------



## Lin19687

TY


----------



## msunnerstood

The FO itself is dark so consider that when choosing a color. I had chosen an emerald green because I figured the oil would darken it some. Here is the result. Not bad, just darker.


----------



## Misschief

I cut my Goat Milk & Lavender soap before I went to bed last night. Pure and simple.


----------



## Lin19687

Racked the 4 Regular soaps and unmolded/racked the Salt bars


----------



## Dean

Unmolded my orange blossom bars.  HP gave it an unattractive mustard color.


----------



## jcandleattic

SoapAddict415 said:


> Oh my that sounds delicious!


HAHA My kids are fighting over who gets to keep it in their room. News for them - I get to keep it where *I* want it. - In the kitchen.


----------



## msunnerstood

Finished my special order soap (Honey Suckle Jasmine)


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

Lin19687 said:


> Racked the 4 Regular soaps and unmolded/racked the Salt bars
> View attachment 31602
> View attachment 31603



Haha, everytime I think I have a lot of soap, I just have to jump in the forum and see this HUGE (to me, anyway) stock of soap and i’m like “nah, I’m good, lets make some more!”


----------



## LiLiSoapz

Ooo the honey suckle looks yummy.

I made what I hope to be soap de teeth.  It is more like a remelt with a few additives as an experiment.


----------



## Lin19687

Today at 9am est  I have my alarm set because I HAVE to do soapy things.

i Need to find the Fall craft fairs and get this all set up.  I have a Winter FM that I can pick 2 weekends a month so I have to pick carefully.  So far I only have 1 day that there is a Fair in my town right before T-Day.


----------



## amd

Over the weekend: Made my entry for the monthly challenge. Bought shea butter, new gloves, a better tripod, freezer paper, and a light to get better pictures/video. Non soapy stuff: painting at the rental house because the rain held off until Sunday afternoon.

This week: I have three soap batches to get made. Working on plans to reorganize the soap lab, and getting rid of unused inventory (I mean it this time!). Reorganizing the display and the soap stock boxes so it makes more sense. I have three soapmaking videos to edit and post yet. I have a show on Saturday, my last one for the summer, then I am taking a much needed break from shows until October! The kids start school on Thursday, so I am considering taking Friday off so that I can properly enjoy having the house to myself.


----------



## NsMar42111

Did three small 100% CO oil batches testing out some fragrances and making bars to practice stamping on...whew the ones in the small mold are gelling! I have to remember to do reviews because that FO is a huge heater!


----------



## Karens62

Cut yesterday’s batches of HO and Beekeepers friend. I add pumice, ground apricot seed, tea tree and lemongrass to the BF so it’s one of my more complex bars but I have some mechanic friends who are requesting it. Spent some time trying to come up with designs and names for my fall/winter soaps. One is a wintery blend of fir and mint with a hint of cinnamon. I’m thinking Alpine Forest and the other one with be red/orange swirl with orange and cranberry and I have no idea what to call it. The last one is hot cocoa so I’ll just call it Hot Cocoa  I don’t like holiday related names because come January, you’re stuck with those bars.


----------



## DawninWA

I made three batches (2lb) tonight with a new recipe.  I like 100% coconut, but I wanted a bar that would last longer, so I did 85% coconut, 15% Shea butter, with a 15% superfat.  I don't know it this will actually make it last longer, but I like shea butter in soap.  I've been changing that water in soapcalc from 38 to 33 for my other recipes, so I did that with this one too.  My 100% coconut would harden enough to cut in 4 or 5 hours (Hot Process, by the way), so I thought this would be the same.  Nope, after about an hour and a half, they were almost too hard to cut.  The second one was still hot (not warm, hot) to the touch.  The third batch, I used more water, and just molded it, we'll see.  First was vanilla hazelnut mixed with a mocha fragrance I've had forever, I'm gonna call it Hazelnut Latte, second was Strawberry, third Blueberry Lemon Verbena.  I'll take pictures after the last one is cut.


----------



## DawninWA

Three soaps, made tonight, all unmolded in less than 3 hours from "pour" (glop? Lol, hot process).  

Blueberry Lemon Verbena 
Hazelnut Latte
Strawberry


----------



## SoaperForLife

If it's blueberry Lemon Verbena from Elements - that's always a good seller for me!


----------



## Sonya is soaping

I did some prep work today. Went down the street for a forage and picked some fresh mint and nettle. Went home and dried them, ready for soaps.
Also infused some paprika in my oil for some natural coloring. Made my red wine soap and it's in the freezer till tomorrow! Phew....


----------



## steffamarie

Just masterbatched some lye and mixed up some more EDTA solution. Turns out I can make exactly 8 batches of my soap recipe from 2lbs of lye!! Mixing lye water is by far my least favorite part of soaping, so it'll be very nice to just have it ready to go whenever I get a whim. I've got lots of new FOs to try out and some EOs on the way!


----------



## cmzaha

They all look very nice. I am one that does not mind the rustic look of hp when I have to do hp. 
No soaping again for me. Market tomorrow so I can at least sell soap


----------



## amd

Made Lilac Citrus AV soap last night. I was going to make a video for it, but the soap lab was hot and I was crabby, so decided not to. Over lunch today I unmolded my challenge soap. Not impressed with how they turned out (the ITPS that I did when I got bored turned out great though!), but I'm not patient enough to try this technique again so they will be my entry. Also unmolded the Lilac Citrus although it was too soft to cut. I love the way one of the colors morphs from a pink color to orange during saponification, it's one of my favorite colors to use. 

Tonight I want to take a stab at the peach poppies soap that was such a flop two weeks ago, but I am exhausted. I may leave work today at three and sleep until tomorrow. Or maybe I'll just do the easy custom order Sandalwood batch tonight (if I'm not sleeping) because that FO doesn't give me any troubles and it's an easy two color soap. Sleeping still sounds like the better idea.


----------



## dibbles

Yesterday I made a batch of peppermint stick soap. I'm also testing a new red mica. This morning I made a second batch, changing the mica mix a little. Everything went perfectly...it behaved so well and I think it will be a pretty swirl. And then I saw it - my FO all measured out and sitting right there. The lovely peppermint I was smelling while I was making the soap was from yesterday's batch. I don't think I've ever forgotten to add the FO. I was ready to dump it back into the mixing bowl, but decided not to since I do want to see the color. I guess I know what I'll be making tomorrow.


----------



## Chrmgo

made my second batch of olive oil goat milk soap


----------



## Lin19687

Doing FM today 

Best part of forgetting the fo is you can still sell it as unscented colorful soap


----------



## DawninWA

cmzaha said:


> They all look very nice. I am one that does not mind the rustic look of hp when I have to do hp.
> No soaping again for me. Market tomorrow so I can at least sell soap



Thanks, I'm one of those weirdos who prefers the look.  I like the rustic bars, and the whole process so much better than CP.  

Off to make more, I think I'll do an activated charcoal soap.  Haven't done that yet, because I couldn't figure out how I'd scent it.  But I recently used tea tree and spearmint together in a homemade deodorant and think the combo will be perfect.  I'll probably make a Blood Orange soap too, that one sells out fast.


----------



## earlene

Not today, but on Saturday or was it Sunday?  I am losing track of the days....  My plan to gather more Bonneville Salt Flats salt in Utah was aborted.  I almost didn't stop because of the heat in my car, but the parking is covered and shady, so I did stop.  But on the South side of the freeway, the salt is far too dirty and after a bit of a stroll and hammering the surface to check for viability of this salt, I rejected it all.

The massive amount of Salt Flats on the North side of the freeway is far better and really easy to obtain pretty darn clean salt without much effort at all.  So next time I head West, I'll make sure to stop and gather some again.


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

I made a batch using a new recipe... and i forgot to add the olive oil. I dont know how, i just did. So i colored it, scented it and molded it... and i wondered why the mold was kinda... empty. Didnt think much about it, started cleaning up, did the dished, started putting stuff away (all this i do to see how the soaps behaves, if its gonna gel easily i dont cover it, it is looks like it will but not fully i cover it, if it looks like it just wont i let it be), so as I was waiting for that and putting a ton of small bottles of almond and castor oil away, i remebered i wanted to empty somo of those smaller containers in to one big one that had olive oil... yep. Olive oil that i forgot to put in to the batch. So... i got the olive oil out, meassured it and dumped my (just “meh” swirl) in to a container and added the missing olive oil. The good news is that it looked like the batter was absorbing the oil and it was getting combined. The bad news is that, as much as the FO behaved while making the soap, since it was already sitting there, it made some clups that i couldnt break while stearing. I dumped everything back in to the mold and covered it in hopes it will gell and gets everything back together. Its gonna be an “interesting” soap. 

At least the FO smels very good. 

Note to self: dont forget the  olive oil...


----------



## DawninWA

I think we all do that at some point.  Just a bit ago, I made batch.  I planned to scent it with "apple orchard" from WSP.  I figured red and green for the apples and trees, and I wanted it to have a distinct "fall" theme.  So I thought I'd call it "autumn apple" or "autumn harvest" or something like that.  I mixed it all up did a nice in the pot swirl and saw the Christmas soap it became.  I quickly tried to scoop out some white batter that remained, and mixed it with some orange mica.  Managed to incorporate that in a non hideous manner.  Then I saw the fragrance oil sitting in its little cup, all by itself.  Said some swear words.  Dumped it back in the pot, mixed it in.  Now have some very ugly soap with vague fall colors.  I also don't really like the smell, but my sister says I can't name it "Autumn Vomit"


----------



## msunnerstood

I made cranberry salsa soap tonight. The FO made my red purplish so we will see how it sets. 

On a side note, anyone else not getting notifications tonight?


----------



## Lin19687

Well I was not up at THAT time but I had a few notifications this morning.

I have a couple batches to make today, oils/lye done yesterday so just need to get my arse in gear here


----------



## amd

Made Sandalwood soap last night. Cut the lilac citrus soap. Oldest son came in to visit and scout for a new soap for his shower because I STILL haven't made a new batch of DB. He thought the lilac citrus smelled "revolting" hahaha, I don't think I'll mention that to my customer (or maybe I will, she'll think it's funny). I packaged up some soap, tinkered with a new label idea (again! ugh. Why can't I just pick one label and stick with it??). Tonight will be night off from soapmaking due to church meeting. Thursday I will probably attack the peach poppy soap.


----------



## msunnerstood

amd said:


> Made Sandalwood soap last night. Cut the lilac citrus soap. Oldest son came in to visit and scout for a new soap for his shower because I STILL haven't made a new batch of DB. He thought the lilac citrus smelled "revolting" hahaha, I don't think I'll mention that to my customer (or maybe I will, she'll think it's funny). I packaged up some soap, tinkered with a new label idea (again! ugh. Why can't I just pick one label and stick with it??). Tonight will be night off from soapmaking due to church meeting. Thursday I will probably attack the peach poppy soap.


Ive changed my logo twice. Totally get it.


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Yay!
Or... hopefully, yay...??

I have been wanting to make liquid soap for ages, but no one carried KOH here, and it is impossible to purchase it anywhere here in Norway or get it shipped to me.
Untill yeasterday.

Suddenly after googling KOH for the _umpthteen _time, I found a source in Germany that sells KOH, and I purchased 1000 grams. It is this shop: https://www.laborladen.de/Kaliumhydroxid-Aetzkali-KOH-techn

Then today I slapped my forhead, I totally forgot to write them and ask the purity of it before hitting that buy-button

Yeah, that`s just...

I have sent them an email, so I`ll just wait. Either way, it is on its way to me.  
Now the waiting game begins...


----------



## Dennis

It has been a wonderful soap day.  A batch is festering in the oven as I speak.  Black and TD with Black Canyon FO from Peak.  Love that stuff! 
My new scale hasn't arrived yet (KD7000 - Thanks for the rec!) so I risked all and used the moody Escali.  It seemed ok today. 
Also printed out all of the soapcalc info for batches made in this latest soaping frenzy.  The previous one had no organized filing method so it was impossible to duplicate a WOW, THIS IS GREAT soap.  Some of the not so wonderful ones brought back memories of "eventful" soaping experiences; the kind that you laugh about now but cried when they were happening.  Now I'll be filing away the recipe with a bar of the soap.  Maybe that will work. 
I didn't intend to  make soap today but the spirit moved me.   Who knows, the same could happen tomorrow.   Lovely wife, mother of my children, etc is beginning to make noise about all the soap.  Guess it's time to move it.


----------



## Lin19687

Did more Cracklin Birch,
Snowmans Balls  Which I had a cute little swirl, then saw the FO on the counter  mix it all in, ugly, crossing fingers on the end result.

Then went to Dr appt with DD

Oils were too cool by the time I got home and I have learned that my recipe gets very thick Very fast when that happens - No RT soaping here    Slamed Oatmeal Raisin and Twilight in the woods together.  Thank goodness no swirling on those 2 !


----------



## msunnerstood

Its like the FO curse.  I've been trying different church to make sure that I don't forget to add it to my batch too


----------



## amd

^^^ Huh? I'm not sure I know what changing religions has to do with remembering my FO... but if it works I suppose I'll try it  I'm sure you meant something else and were autocorrected! I just had to tease.

Soapy thing: cut my sandalwood soap last night. Should be able to bevel today over lunch. Tonight I am (I solemnly swear) reorganizing for my show on Saturday. My last outdoor show for the year - RELIEF! - and my last show until October. I think tackling the peach poppy soap will wait until Sunday, when I'm not rushed to get it done before bedtime. Or crabby because the kids are being jerks about going back to school. I will probably do some photography editing, video editing, and catching up on my FB and Instagram feeds. Next week will be tackling the new website. My husband put parental controls on the NetFlix, so now I have to enter a pin to watch TWD... I can't remember the pin to save my life. I'm taking that as a sign to get my stuff done


----------



## Lin19687

Decided to make my own printed labels.  As cute and cheap as what I had worked, I just wanted something a little bit nicer.

Do you know how hard it is to find Kraft Printing paper that isn't just 50 sheets ??


----------



## uzmatq

Hello friends, can anyone please guide me that how much kelp I should add in soap per pound of oils?
Thank you


----------



## amd

uzmatq said:


> Hello friends, can anyone please guide me that how much kelp I should add in soap per pound of oils?
> Thank you



You will get better answers starting your own thread.


----------



## jentlesoaps

Beveling my guest soap. I'm not sure if I want to do them that way but they are tidier.


----------



## SoapAddict415

Yesterday I designed my own soap labels on Avery.com. I did 2 specialty soap labels and 1 general label for everything else and I placed orders for supplies with Amazon and Nurtures. And today I ordered a few more things (sssshhh, don't tell my hubby lol)!


----------



## Lin19687

I just re-wrapped, only 4 each, of my 21 scent for tomorrow with my new labels.

Sunday I will have to take new pictures of them all for the website .  Le Sigh

@SoapAddict415  That is what I used.  I do wish they had a border I could have picked from


----------



## SoapAddict415

Lin19687 said:


> I just re-wrapped, only 4 each, of my 21 scent for tomorrow with my new labels.
> 
> Sunday I will have to take new pictures of them all for the website .  Le Sigh
> 
> @SoapAddict415  That is what I used.  I do wish they had a border I could have picked from


I used pictures from pixel.com. They're royalty free and they have tons to choose from.


----------



## Lin19687

I did a line break that I added, but really didn't want to play around with finding a boarder and putting it in there.  

But I am happy with how it came out so


----------



## dibbles

Today it was raining and I was expecting a lye delivery so I needed to stay home. My plan was to get some cleaning done. Got a notice late morning that the delivery was delayed, so I went to the gym with the intention of coming home to do the cleaning I have been procrastinating about. But then decided I really should do a batch of beach soap first. So I mixed up the lye solution, took a shower, mixed my colors, weighed the fragrance oil, and started to get my oils going. Not enough lard available. So I took a bucket out of the freezer. By this time of course it was too late to start cleaning. And tomorrow I will be making soap. So not cleaning tomorrow either. Oh darn.


----------



## msunnerstood

Lin19687 said:


> I just re-wrapped, only 4 each, of my 21 scent for tomorrow with my new labels.
> 
> Sunday I will have to take new pictures of them all for the website .  Le Sigh
> 
> @SoapAddict415  That is what I used.  I do wish they had a border I could have picked from


I used avery self print for y labels, but he labels  designed myself so I just had to load them. Avery seems to be the only self printing site that the labels print centered.


----------



## earlene

Aside from stopping off at a Goodwill store in Coralville, IA to look for and found some items I can use for soap (storage boxes, gift boxes, embed molds) and unpacking the car (some of which were the soaps I made while traveling), nothing.


----------



## Lin19687

At a market, table cost nothing. Sold 50 bucks worth so far


----------



## suitedreemz

Made bath bomb cupcake bases and "iced" the chocolate lavender ones with a bubble bar top.  Also made embeds for the verbena and randommixtureofleftoverfragranceoil ones.  Will ice those once I get off the forums and stop procrastinating.


----------



## Misschief

I made a batch of Orange Sherbet bubble scoops this morning and am about to start a batch of Dragon's Blood soap. However, I couldn't find my soap mixing bowl. Turns out I hadn't washed up after last week's soap session. Dishes first, soaping after.


----------



## steffamarie

Made some Tobacco Vanille soap for my boyfriend (and, by extension, me...it smells so good) and did some soap dishes. I measured oils for soaping tomorrow. I can’t decide what FO though!! I’m thinking 8th and Ocean from Nurture. 

Anyway, here’s Tobacco Vanille.


----------



## Misschief

@Lin19687  I cut the Shades soap. When  your husband tells you a soap is sexy, you've done something right, right?


----------



## Lin19687

Misschief said:


> @Lin19687  I cut the Shades soap. When  your husband tells you a soap is sexy, you've done something right, right?
> 
> View attachment 31689


Ohh  I can't wait to see it cut !!!

@steffamarie I wanna see your cut too !

FYI, I think it should be mandatory to show the Cut soap if you post a log pic


----------



## Lin19687

Need to print and wrap some 300 bars of soap, 100 something need to be beveled .

Made $200 at that market yesterday, best day YET !  And I was debating on lowering the prices but didn't.


----------



## steffamarie

@Lin19687 cut my ends off this morning and it’s still pretty sticky. Here’s the inside! The loaf did crack after insulation but I sort of expected that it was gonna be a heater - the clove note is pretty pronounced.


----------



## Lin19687

Ohh it looks like a milk chocolate marshmallow yum !
I don't know what tobacco smells like but it looks yummy !


----------



## earlene

Very pretty.


----------



## Misschief

@Lin19687 Shades... the cut. I love it when a soap turns out pretty much how I want it to.


----------



## cinnamon1916

I watched several soaping videos, ordered some micas, some more molds, and some wool roving for felted soap making. Now to get some housework done!


----------



## Karens62

Cut my Frosty Snowball soap. It doesn’t have nearly as many embed snowballs as it looked when I was tossing them in. Why is that always the case? Not cooking dinner tonight because I tied up the kitchen counter with brine bars I thought were going to solidify as I put them in the molds. I think perhaps I should have stick blended a bit longer because these have been sitting 30 minutes and are still soupy. Every other time I’ve made them they have solidified almost immediately so I was pretty tentative. They haven’t separated so I think I just need to be patient.


----------



## earlene

Beautiful, *Misschief*.

Oops, I forgot to hit the 'post reply' button.

My soapy stuff today:  Posted the Entry thread, which I see Misschief has found.  Another gorgeous soap, Misschief. 

Other than that, since my sciatica is not allowing me a lot of pain-free movement, I won't be doing much else today.  It's not as bad as yesterday, though, so at least I am on the mend.


----------



## Misschief

earlene said:


> Beautiful, *Misschief*.
> 
> Oops, I forgot to hit the 'post reply' button.
> 
> My soapy stuff today:  Posted the Entry thread, which I see Misschief has found.  Another gorgeous soap, Misschief.
> 
> Other than that, since my sciatica is not allowing me a lot of pain-free movement, I won't be doing much else today.  It's not as bad as yesterday, though, so at least I am on the mend.


I wanted to get my entry in before I had to leave for the market. 

Hopefully, you're on the mend, earlene.


----------



## Lin19687

I moved some soap around the room... I hope that counts


----------



## amd

Friday: reorganized soap display and stock totes for show. It was a huge help for setup and tear down on Saturday, so worth the time.

Saturday: had my last outdoor show for the year. Whew! Definitely doing fewer shows next year. I'm exhausted. 

Sunday: Successfully made the peach poppy buttermilk soap. Amazing what happens when one doesn't make bad decisions with an accelerating FO. It's in the fridge being cool, I'll probably pull it out at lunch (the fridge is a bit colder than normal because it is our beer fridge, and my husband is particular about the temps). I had the soaping bug and wanted to make two beer soaps, but I was out of pre-mixed lye. Instead I messed with my video setup and reorganized some of the shelves, tossed out a bunch of ingredients that weren't being used and had expired. (Honestly, they shouldn't have been moved from the old house...)  So I have one shelf out of five reorganized. Goal is to have that done by year end.

Today: Not sure if I will cut the peach poppy soap or let it sit for another day. It depends if it heats up when I pull it out of the fridge or not. I will probably masterbatch some lye over my lunch break. It won't be cooled enough to make soap tonight, but I have other things to do... I have to retake the photos I took last week. They looked fine on my phone, but once I got them into editor they were horrible. Oh, and photograph my challenge entry. Maybe do some video editing.


----------



## Misschief

I'm in the process of making a batch of Pumpkin Soap, scented with Candora's Pumpkin Pickin'. Made with pumpkin puree. (Just waiting for my lye water to cool.)


----------



## msunnerstood

I spent the last hour battling a morphing mica. I am all but certain this will be a lost batch after everything i added to try and save it.


----------



## dibbles

I did some major reorganizing of my soap racks, and can't believe how much room I now have. I had so many 'keep to observe and see how long the FO lasts' that were more than a year old. Chucked almost all of them. Prepped for a double batch to do in the morning. And planed some soaps, still too many to do. I don't know why, but that is something I really don't like doing. It's kind of down there with washing soaping dishes for me.


----------



## Jill Clarke

I tried liquid soap for the first time, and made a superfatted liquid "something"!

It didn't ever reach mashed potato stage, after 5 hours of cooking.  It worked as liquid soap, or sort of, but not as good as I had been expecting.

I started searching for problems and answers on this forum, and found _the exact thing_ that had happened to me:  I was using a bamix brand stick blender and its aluminium end had reacted with my KOH, and so all my fine measurements were for nought!

So I calculated back and added another 4 grams KOH to some hot water, heated the gooey batch, stirred in lye solution as best I could, and _hey presto_ - translucent mashed potato soap appears!

<3 <3 Thanks to all who give their wisdom to the forum!  <3 <3

And here's the goats milk cold process soap, awaiting to harden up a bit:


----------



## Misschief

Jill Clarke said:


> I tried liquid soap for the first time, and made a superfatted liquid "something"!
> 
> It didn't ever reach mashed potato stage, after 5 hours of cooking.  It worked as liquid soap, or sort of, but not as good as I had been expecting.
> 
> I started searching for problems and answers on this forum, and found _the exact thing_ that had happened to me:  I was using a bamix brand stick blender and its aluminium end had reacted with my KOH, and so all my fine measurements were for nought!
> 
> So I calculated back and added another 4 grams KOH to some hot water, heated the gooey batch, stirred in lye solution as best I could, and _hey presto_ - translucent mashed potato soap appears!
> 
> <3 <3 Thanks to all who give their wisdom to the forum!  <3 <3
> 
> And here's the goats milk cold process soap, awaiting to harden up a bit:


Beautiful soaps but I wouldn't put them on those metal racks. You're just asking for DOS.


----------



## SoapAddict415

I have 20 minutes before I have to leave for work and I'm contemplating prepping for a batch of Winter Dreams soap. Something minor has gone wrong during my last 3 attempts to make soap so I'm a little nervous about trying again.


----------



## Lin19687

I have to Retake pictures of all my soaps for the website since I have changed labels .

Le sigh... oh, this should be on the procrastinating spot


----------



## earlene

Jill Clarke said:


> And here's the goats milk cold process soap, awaiting to harden up a bit:



Ditto what *Misschief* said.  Even coated metal racks can become problematic because over time the coating can deteorate and expose the soap to metal (I've had it happen to me and cause Dreaded Orange Spots (DOS).  I suggest removing from metal racks ASAP and buy some plastic crafter's mesh (needlepoint mesh) to place your soaps on top of for lift and additional air flow.  Or something similar.  But not metal.


----------



## amd

I cut the peach poppy buttermilk soap last night. A huge HUGE difference between the failed batch and this successful batch! In the photo, the failed batch is on the left, the successful batch is on the right. I have no guilt issues about tossing the failed batch in the garbage (the failed bar in the photo was the only bar I kept for comparison purposes, and it went into the bin immediately after taking the picture). The new soap brings me so much joy  

Last night I also worked on my wholesale proposal for the brewery. I meet with them on Saturday. Nerves have already kicked in. I've been watching The Soap Gal on YouTube, and she had a video on using SM3. It wasn't a great video, although she has some good ideas about keeping track of price comparisons, so I played with that a bit. Oh my goodness! Did that ever make it easier to see the price differences for ordering different quantities of oils/FO's/etc! Anyways, the brewery had some suggestions for fragrances for me yesterday, so I was able to start researching suppliers and costing. So grateful for the SMF FO review sheet!

I masterbatched my lye last night, so no soapmaking. Although I did start making the m&p embeds for a custom order. Unmolded them this morning, but I'm not happy. I left the base white and am going to hand paint the details on each embed... but I think the white is too stark, so now I think I have to find someway to color the m&p more of a cream color. I have some brown oxide, so I'm wondering if a super tiny smidge of that will do the trick. I'll be playing with that tonight, making some beer soaps, and packaging some soaps to put into stock.


----------



## steffamarie

@amd that looks beautiful!! I wish I could get such straight layers. I'm too impatient lol

Someone needs to control me. I've just made another order from WSP with a bunch of new FOs and some hydrosols because I'm obsessed with flowers. All I needed was castor oil...


----------



## amd

@steffamarie thank you! I do my layer soaps as separate batches so that each layer has time to setup while I'm mixing the next layer. It works really well with florals or other accelerating FO's. I tried the "pouring over the spatula" trick, but I am not coordinated enough!


----------



## Karens62

I prepped four batches of oil. I’ve been using the empty B.B. pouches and measuring a batch into each one. I hate measuring out oils and this makes it easy to grab one and go and I get the mess done all at once. I tried batching but then I have to wrestle with the bucket and I invariably make a mess.  @steffamarie, I did the same thing the other day and totally forgot to order what I needed in the first place!


----------



## Lesley Susan Madigan

Ordered 2 more 2lb blocks of base- shea butter and oatmeal and  goat milk and some new moulds and some Dragon Blood FO


----------



## Lin19687

Taking the rest of pics and Updating the Website with the scents I don't' have on there.
Then I need to bevel and wrap soaps that are coming off the cure rack for the fair.

Tonight I am meeting a woman that bought samples at my FM.  She lives 8 minutes away.  Wants 3 soaps (all Dragons blood for her DH ) and would like to pick others for her self. 
Worth having the FB site as that is how she got a hold of me, NOT through the email on my website


----------



## amd

That's how most locals get ahold of me as well, through FB. 

Last night I unmolded the m&p leg lamps embeds. Started handpainting them. I will have to make some more legs because it is taking me a bit to get the hang of what should be painted and a good technique to do it. It's been a good challenge, a bit outside my box, but I am enjoying it. I did not make soap as I was busy playing with the leg lamps. I should have worked on my wholesale pitch, but we decided to go out to dinner and the restaurant was slow getting us served.

Tonight will be packaging the soaps that are in my way, video editing, and photographing my challenge entry. I've been procrastinating on getting my entry in, I'm kind of embarrassed about the soap. It does smell lovely though. Of course, I will need to work on the wholesale pitch tonight too. I need to get the prices set for the different options they wanted (I think they have called me every day with new ideas, which is maybe good because that means they are excited?), get an order form setup, and get the net terms setup. Oh, and get over my nerves.


----------



## earlene

I just realized yesterday that some soaps I had brought with me to package and mail to some family members, I ended up giving to my son in California because I forgot some was supposed to be mailed elsewhere.  I guess the stress of my car got to me more than I realized.  So now that my back is so much improved (the sciatica is mostly a leftover ache now), I will need to pick out some new soaps to send to others.  Plus I have to check the USPS receipt and make sure of who I did mail soap.  I think I mailed 4 packages when I meant to mail at least 6 or 7.  I wondered why I had picked up so many mailers that day.


*AMD*, that sounds very interesting.  As in 'You'll shoot your eye out' - those leg lamps?  Such a classic movie, _A Christmas Story_.


----------



## Lin19687

Finally worked all day (mostly) to get 8 batches of soap (128 bars) rubbed, beveled, wrapped and packed up for the fair.
Now to just get all the lilttle things in the bag for the show too.
Cash check, Square Check, sign check.... I do have to go out and get new little price signs.


----------



## Lin19687

Finally all the pics look the same with new labels.


----------



## amd

Nice @Lin19687 ! I seem to change my labels once a year, which is exactly why I stopped taking pictures with the labels on them. Which leaves my mind wondering if I could be arrested for taking pictures of naked soap...


----------



## niclycha

steffamarie said:


> Made some Tobacco Vanille soap for my boyfriend (and, by extension, me...it smells so good) and did some soap dishes. I measured oils for soaping tomorrow. I can’t decide what FO though!! I’m thinking 8th and Ocean from Nurture.
> 
> Anyway, here’s Tobacco Vanille.
> View attachment 31684
> View attachment 31685



8th & Ocean is my favorite!! I especially love it in wax melts and I even wear it as rollerball perfume! Mmmmmm


----------



## lrpolillo

I made a pumpkin spice soap. What do you think??


----------



## Lin19687

OH CUTE !!!!


----------



## earlene

Very, very nice, *Irpolillo*!   Where did you find those cute little pumpkin molds?  And you did a great job on the leaves and stems, too.


----------



## shunt2011

Nothing soapy but made 45 sugar scrubs, I have two large orders to fill and a two day show this weekend. Made and printed and applied my labels, just have to shrink band them with their spoons attached.  Need to finish getting everything together for the weekend show.  I'm more organized than I've been in awhile...  Have to drop off a large order on my way up to my show tomorrow.


----------



## amd

@lrpolillo super cute!

last night I discussed wholesale with one of my soaper friends. She's done wholesale before so had lots of advice to give. Worked on prices - now to get it all down in one sheet instead of in my notebook, SM3 and a pdf. Packaged soaps. Sold some more soap (yay!). Made one of the beer soaps that was on my list for Christmas stock. First time using this particular FO - oh my goodness it played nice! I'll get that soap cut tonight, really excited to see how the inside turned out. It smells fabulous! Of course, this was the one time I decided not to make a video. Worked on leg lamps some more. I'm getting the hang of it, I think. They're still not going to be awesome on their own, but I think they'll look nice on the top of soap. This pic is one of the first ones I did. Now that I'm getting better at it, I'm going to pour a few more to replace the not-so-great first tries.


----------



## Lin19687

Went to set up my stuff at the Fair.  Left the soaps in the boxes and will put them out in the morning.

Off to bring little things I might have forgotten.


----------



## msunnerstood

I am experimenting with using an ice cream scoop to scoop out HP soap. Its a chef's soap for the kitchen.. we shall see how this works.


----------



## Misschief

msunnerstood said:


> I am experimenting with using an ice cream scoop to scoop out HP soap. Its a chef's soap for the kitchen.. we shall see how this works.


I do hope you'll post pictures.


----------



## msunnerstood

Misschief said:


> I do hope you'll post pictures.


YOu know, I usually have to add yogurt to make my soap more fluid. Tonight I didnt and the dang batter was just not firming up lol. I had to let it cool a bit until it got somewhat waxy, then do it. I made just a small batch for a test and some turned out pretty good. Pics in a few


----------



## msunnerstood

Ok here is a pic. There is a little shadow and the soap is still warm so the orange will likely lighten up.


----------



## earlene

Gorgeous!  What a great way to use the ice cream scoop.


----------



## msunnerstood

earlene said:


> Gorgeous!  What a great way to use the ice cream scoop.



Thanks!
Ive made wax melts with whipped wax this way (but smaller) so I thought what the heck. I just need to test one once they cure to make sure they stay formed and together


----------



## earlene

Somewhere I saw ice cream cone molds, so this would be a perfect topping for such a mold.  I think it was either in a Walmart or in a Goodwill store.


----------



## Misschief

msunnerstood said:


> Ok here is a pic. There is a little shadow and the soap is still warm so the orange will likely lighten up.
> 
> View attachment 31789


Those are really cute! What size scoop did you use?


----------



## amd

Cut the bamboo teak beer soap yesterday over lunch. Usually I can't cut that soon, but this one was at perfect consistency. I am really happy with how the soap turned out - the fragrance played nice, so far the soap smells great, and they look good despite the planing! I am highly recommending Crafters Choice Bamboo Teak FO for anyone looking for a clean unisex scent.

I made a second beer soap last night, both of these beer soaps are for my Christmas stock. I checked on the new soap this morning and it was still in full gel. The FO for that one does accelerate, last year when I made it I barely had time to get it into the mold before it setup. This year it was a bit more workable - not sure if that's because I'm soaping closer to room temps now that I masterbatch my lye or just how it went last night. I wanted to do 4lbs, but with the acceleration I was nervous about being able to get it all in, so I only did 2lbs with the plan to do a second 2lb batch over the weekend so I will be able to compare the two soaping experiences. I tried to do a gold mica swirl on the top, but the soap really sets up too fast for the mica to absorb properly, so it was all blobby looking this morning. I won't be doing that with the second batch.

I've been replacing the strings in my bar cutter and I had something screwed up so when I cut the soaps, they cut crooked. Minor planing to fix it, but I was a tad bit frustrated. Dinking around with cutter is outside of my patience skill set (you'd think soapmaking would have improved my patience, right??) so I had to wait until Chris got home to help me figure out what was wrong. Apparently there is a right way and a wrong way to wrap the wire on the cutter. I have mastered the wrong way. So, I did manage to get a few more strings replaced before dinner. I won't be able to replace all of them as I don't have enough strings, and I'm too lazy to run down to music store. Well, not really, they keep weird hours so it's really inconvenient to try to get there when they are open. I'll have to look online, or have Chris do it - he should remember where he got them from to begin with, right? R-iiiiiii-ght. 

I finished painting the lamp legs. Whew! They look much better now that I have the technique mastered and did some cleaning up on them. I'm doodling notes at work today for the soap designs and I'll make those tomorrow morning - unless I decide to go to the coffee shop to catch up on my bookwork - in which case I will probably do the soap tomorrow afternoon. I have to get the recipes into SM3 and get the customer's approval on the cost first, but she's pretty quick to reply. 

Tonight I will be cutting the newest beer soap, making sure I have everything rounded up for the wholesale meeting tomorrow. I think it is going to go well. Chris and I had a mini date last night at the brewery because they had a guest brewer in house. The owner stopped over to chat for a few minutes and said how excited he was for the meeting tomorrow. I have soap dishes to do tonight, and finishing up my month-end stuff. I'm trying to figure out how to make a Halloween eyeball soap, so I might sketch out some thoughts on that.

Sorry... I'm rambly today... lots of soapy stuff on mind.... or more than usual, I guess.


----------



## msunnerstood

Misschief said:


> Those are really cute! What size scoop did you use?


 I used the standard size ice cream scoop. from what I can tell the scoop is a 2 oz scoop.. I am going to weigh the soap today to see what that translates into for soap.

eta: Today they weigh in the area of 2.5 ounces. but im guessing they will be a smidge lighter after cure. I think the size is good and will probably sell them in pairs.


----------



## dibbles

and then more


----------



## earlene

amd said:


> Apparently there is a right way and a wrong way to wrap the wire on the cutter. I have mastered the wrong way. So, I did manage to get a few more strings replaced before dinner. I won't be able to replace all of them as I don't have enough strings, and I'm too lazy to run down to music store. Well, not really, they keep weird hours so it's really inconvenient to try to get there when they are open. I'll have to look online, or have Chris do it - he should remember where he got them from to begin with, right? R-iiiiiii-ght.



Good to know!

There is a right way and wrong way to put a belt on a beater bar in a vacuum cleaner, too.  My husband has mastered the wrong way, but doesn't get it.  I had to learn from the Oreck guy who works on it for me once in awhile.  To know it's on the right way is fairly easy.  If the vacuum doesn't self-propel (drive itself forward) on a hardwood or tile floor, the belt is on the wrong way and needs to be turned around.

So how do you know when you've got the strings on the cutter the wrong way?  Do you have to cut wonky soap to figure it out or is there an easier way to figure it out?


----------



## amd

earlene said:


> So how do you know when you've got the strings on the cutter the wrong way?  Do you have to cut wonky soap to figure it out or is there an easier way to figure it out?


 
For my cutter (I wish I had a picture of it, but if you check out my soap cutting videos you can see it) if the wires are wrapped on the wrong way, the wires don't line up with the slots and will stop at the top of the front wood piece. Unfortunately, before this happens the wires have already started to cut soap so it's not an adjustment I can make if I catch it while cutting soap. I just need to remember to check it before I start cutting soap (e.g. when I replace the wires) and all will be well. 

I went home for lunch and my beer soap is STILL in gel phase, it's hot and translucent! Should I be worried? I have never had a soap stay in gel this long. I turned the fan on it. I was too scared to take it out of the mold though.


----------



## earlene

No, I don't think I'd take soap still obviously in the gel phase out of the mold, either.


----------



## lrpolillo

earlene said:


> Very, very nice, *Irpolillo*!   Where did you find those cute little pumpkin molds?  And you did a great job on the leaves and stems, too.



I found the molds on amazon!!!  Thanks so much


----------



## msunnerstood

I wrapped soap, if I could hire someone to do it for me I would.. I hate wrapping soap


----------



## Karens62

msunnerstood said:


> I wrapped soap, if I could hire someone to do it for me I would.. I hate wrapping soap



Wish I was closer or I would take you up on that offer. I love wrapping soap; it’s a mindless task that lets my mind wander.

I cut two batches of soap I made yesterday (Peppermint Stick and Black Raspberry) and made a new batch using odds and ends of “outdoorsy”scents. It’s a camo pour that I hope will sell well during hunting season. So, a new fragrance and colors I don’t really like. We’ll have to wait and see what unmolding brings.


----------



## msunnerstood

At some point today, I am going to attempt to make salt bars with the ice cream scoops. Fingers crossed


----------



## Misschief

I'm just waiting for my oils to cool; making a batch of "Salt & Pepper" soap, scented with Fresh Linen FO.


----------



## msunnerstood

Misschief said:


> I'm just waiting for my oils to cool; making a batch of "Salt & Pepper" soap, scented with Fresh Linen FO.


Salt and Pepper soap?


----------



## Moose Wrangler

My husband asked about how much soap we have sitting around the house, "don't you have like a years worth of soap?"

I sheepishly told him I have enough to last more than a year... And then I ran off to make two beer soaps.


----------



## Misschief

msunnerstood said:


> Salt and Pepper soap?


It's a side by side soap; one side is white with poppy seeds and the other is black with sea salt. They're swirled together. It's proven to be quite popular. I think today's batch will look better than the last batch (attached).


----------



## SoapAddict415

I made MP embeds this morning. If I can shake this lazy feeling then after my hubby leaves for his workout, I'm going to test Crisp Juniper from Nurtures in a new recipe.


----------



## msunnerstood

Misschief said:


> It's a side by side soap; one side is white with poppy seeds and the other is black with sea salt. They're swirled together. It's proven to be quite popular. I think today's batch will look better than the last batch (attached).
> 
> View attachment 31824


That looks very cool. Thanks for explaining and posting pics!


----------



## amd

Busy day today: Did stock inventory, packaged 36 bars of soap, photographed soaps and edited photos, listed a new soap in the store, met with the brewery and got their wholesale order (wahoo!), made the first of the three leg lamp soaps, made some eyeball embeds for my October soap of the month... Still too much left to do today and I have to work at my second job yet.

Attached picture of the leg lamp soap. Used CC Apple Honey Champagne FO. The customer only wants 12 of this soap, so I get to keep the extra 6 for my own stock (those are the bars without the leg lamps).


----------



## dibbles

@amd your leg lamp soaps are so cute. A Christmas Story is easily in my top ten movie list, and one of the few I will watch over and over. Congratulations on your order from the brewery. I hope the soaps sell well there and you have a steady business with them.


----------



## msunnerstood

I was waiting for my daughter to land in Iceland, so I made salt bars wile I waited and watched the flight tracker.


----------



## earlene

I am so happy for you, amd, about your newly established contract with the brewery.  It sounds like it will be mutually beneficial.


----------



## Misschief

I made beer soap (just put it to bed a few minutes ago) and made a batch of bath bombs earlier today.


----------



## SoapAddict415

I cut yesterday's test batches of Satsuma Orange and Crisp Juniper.



Ohh Misschief! A beer soap sounds wonderful and I just happen to have some beer in the freezer, some Dolce and Gabbana men's type fo and Monday off [emoji16]!


----------



## Misschief

SoapAddict415 said:


> I cut yesterday's test batches of Satsuma Orange and Crisp Juniper.View attachment 31839
> 
> Ohh Misschief! A beer soap sounds wonderful and I just happen to have some beer in the freezer, some Dolce and Gabbana men's type fo and Monday off [emoji16]!



Nice looking soaps, Arianna! I made beer soap a couple of years ago for a local brewery. They were very popular. Now, with Christmas coming way too fast, I figured I should make some for my November markets.


----------



## SoapAddict415

Misschief said:


> Nice looking soaps, Arianna! I made beer soap a couple of years ago for a local brewery. They were very popular. Now, with Christmas coming way too fast, I figured I should make some for my November markets.
> 
> View attachment 31840


Thanks. Yours looks so creamy! I'd love to be able to sell at a market or anywhere lol. I'll get there one day [emoji16].


----------



## CareBearP362

I tried my hand at the Dancing Funnel Pour!  I'm so pleased with how it turned out!  I can't wait to cut it!!


----------



## msunnerstood

Here is my beer soap. I scented it with oatmeal milk and honey and called it "Honey Brew This!"


----------



## Misschief

Nicely done, @CareBearP362


----------



## SoapAddict415

I couldn't wait until tomorrow to make this lol. It's a Dolce & Gabana Men's Type Beer Soap. It's my first layer soap. A black layer on the bottom, white layer on top. It's also my first time using this FO. It's from Wellington so there wasn't any info about possible discoloration but the way I made it, it won't matter if it does discolor. I haven't been able to post pics to the forum today but hopefully I'll figure out why my pics are too big to post.


----------



## SoapAddict415

Ok, here he is, Dolce & Gabana Men's Type Beer Soap! I couldn't add the pic to my previous post. It's colored with activated charcoal and a little titanium dioxide.


----------



## zanzalawi

I masterbatched a bunch of lye
Tried switching up my favorite recipe by replacing avocado oil for RBO 
And attempted a 4 color drop swirl with batter that was setting so quickly from using beer [emoji1] plopped it in proper! Haha at least my colors won’t get all muddied from the batter being too runny [emoji23]

My husband just went out and bought butterfinger and Reese’s peanut butter cup blizzards to appease his hormonal wife, smartest thing he’s done all day!


----------



## whitewitchbeauty

I haven't been on here in a couple years. Had a lot of rethinking and remaking my goals. I'm just gearing up for Fall and Winter season. Just got my sellers permit and next is the insurance! I'm now with a non-profit that helps victims of domestic violence get their business going. It is really scary and exciting at the same time. Right now I am getting ready to make a Oktoberfest theme soap and a pumpkin soap. I love being back here on the forum. So many amazing and talented people here <3


----------



## whitewitchbeauty

SoapAddict415 said:


> Ok, here he is, Dolce & Gabana Men's Type Beer Soap! I couldn't add the pic to my previous post. It's colored with activated charcoal and a little titanium dioxide.View attachment 31844


Looks like it is going to be amazing!


----------



## Serene

Made a few lbs of soap dough.  Getting ready to make  a few batches to play around with different techniques.   Taking pictures of my soaps for instagram.


----------



## msunnerstood

whitewitchbeauty said:


> I haven't been on here in a couple years. Had a lot of rethinking and remaking my goals. I'm just gearing up for Fall and Winter season. Just got my sellers permit and next is the insurance! I'm now with a non-profit that helps victims of domestic violence get their business going. It is really scary and exciting at the same time. Right now I am getting ready to make a Oktoberfest theme soap and a pumpkin soap. I love being back here on the forum. So many amazing and talented people here <3


Welcome back and Kudos on your volunteer work.


----------



## earlene

Last evening, I took my Utah Salt Flats soap out of paper bag (from travel) and onto a tray for curing.  Also put away some soaping stuff while looking for a lost item (didn't find it yet.)

Today I am watching Intaglio videos.  Hoping to do a bit more soap related in between other projects.


----------



## Dahila

Bath of bath bombs scented with Citrus mist.  9 jelly soaps , set of three with Cotton candy; red,  Orchid water; green,   Sweet pea; blue  Adviced CNF  to Health Canada,  I think it is enough for today,  later I will label and pack the jelly soaps


----------



## Chris_S

Not actually today that I made it but yesterday I made my first ever batch of cp soap and think it went pretty well considering. The colour didn't take as well as I hoped but it's got a nice soft purple colour to it. Scented it with summer fruits FO but it's a pretty discrete scent anyways so not sure it was ever going to strong in a soap. Going to try it in candles and wax melts once I get my purple candle dye delivered. Got the soap curing now and the one in the loaf mould came out lovely but the smaller ones have an odd and dodgy looking colour and like a brown tinge to them anyone know what this could be can post a picture up if anyone's able to help?


----------



## msunnerstood

Chris_S said:


> Not actually today that I made it but yesterday I made my first ever batch of cp soap and think it went pretty well considering. The colour didn't take as well as I hoped but it's got a nice soft purple colour to it. Scented it with summer fruits FO but it's a pretty discrete scent anyways so not sure it was ever going to strong in a soap. Going to try it in candles and wax melts once I get my purple candle dye delivered. Got the soap curing now and the one in the loaf mould came out lovely but the smaller ones have an odd and dodgy looking colour and like a brown tinge to them anyone know what this could be can post a picture up if anyone's able to help?View attachment 31850
> View attachment 31851


Nice job. You might want paper down under them instead of plastic. so they get air. Make sure the paper covers up the metal racks.


----------



## Chris_S

actually i have paper towels down now over the plastic i did that after the photo was taken because i realised plastic wpuldnt absorb any water while it was being cured. should i just take the plastic out completely and just have paper over the bars?


----------



## msunnerstood

Chris_S said:


> actually i have paper towels down now over the plastic i did that after the photo was taken because i realised plastic wpuldnt absorb any water while it was being cured. should i just take the plastic out completely and just have paper over the bars?



Air would probably move better without it


----------



## Chris_S

msunnerstood said:


> Air would probably move better without it


I was kinda bothered that the soap resting on the bare metal might make marks on the soap with it still being relatively soft. But this is all new to me so I'm mostly guessing really or did you mean to remove the plastic and just have paper? ignore that just reread it all and i understand now apparently im more tired than i realised. Any idea why the stuff in the smaller moulds might of come out a different colour and has Browny patches on it? it was all made in the same bowl at the same time


----------



## Misschief

I cut my beer soap this morning and made a batch of Java Jumpstart Soap. It's the first time in a long time that I've had a back of soap crack. I'm not overly concerned about it but I did find it interesting. I also made a couple of batches of bath bomb embeds, a batch of bath bombs and a batch of Lemon Lime & Rosemary Bubble Scoops. I also cleaned up a bath bomb that shattered all over my counter and kitchen floor.

I think I can make one more batch of soap (not today) and then I'm out of lye. I did make a trip to Home Hardware to see if they had any in stock but they're out so I won't be able to make more soap until they restock.


----------



## zanzalawi

I tried high temp countertop hot process when the kids went down for a nap
I used Pacifico beer and WSP’s oatmeal stout fragrance. Smells more like oatmeal cookies than beer but we’ll see how it all shakes down

I also cleaned ash off 4 batches of soap, I’m having lots of issues with ash lately! Bah!


----------



## nvn8v73

"What soapy thing have you done toay?" I tried to infuse madder root powder with a cup of olive oil. while I was letting it warm for an hour on the stove I was trying to find any tips to see if I could speed up the process when I found a link on another group saying how it is a waste of time to infuse this powder in oil.....great... needless to say I finished and strained it all and now my oil has a burnt nutty smell don't know if this will work in soap now unless I use a whole lot of fragrance. Anyone else have this problem? 
But I did boil water and use the powder, strained it and the water is dyed a very crimson red now, so guess I will have to add it to my lye water instead.[emoji106]


----------



## KimT2au

I rendered pig fat into lard today and it is in the fridge setting.  One silly thing though, I put salt in the water and now my lard is salty.  I am not sure how this will affect any soap I use the lard for; I am sure the dog will not complain though (he has acidosis so gets a table spoon of lard with his dinner each night to help prevent attacks).  I was wondering if I boil it a few more times in fresh water if the salt will lessen in the lard.


----------



## CareBearP362

I wrapped up some orders and am plotting my next soaping adventure once I can get to the store and get some more lard!!


----------



## whitewitchbeauty

msunnerstood said:


> Welcome back and Kudos on your volunteer work.


They are the one's helping me!


----------



## msunnerstood

whitewitchbeauty said:


> They are the one's helping me!


Then Welcome to your new journey!


----------



## whitewitchbeauty

Thank you!


----------



## amd

Three Day Weekend Done List:
18 bars Apple Honey Champagne (12 with leg lamp embeds)
9 bars Lavender Woods & Honey (6 with leg lamp embeds)
9 bars Frosted Blue Balls (6 with leg lamp embeds)
18 creepy eyeball embeds
9 bars of creepy eyeball soap (scented with BCN's All Hallow's Eve and CC's Pumpkin Crunch II)
Wrote the soap of the month letter and leftover soap of the month stock sale.
Put together email newsletter, need one picture before I can send it out.
Cleared my whiteboard and filled it up with September goals
Printed out all the recipes for soaps and lip balms that I want to make for September. Still need to figure out what bubble scoops I want to make.
Confirmed my spot in the October show.
Contacted organizer about November show.
Did more cleaning in the soap lab.
Avoided bookwork and cleaning the office.
Need a 3-day weekend to recover from my 3-day weekend.
(My apologies for blurry pictures. I shake alot, it takes a lot of work for me to get a decent picture.)


----------



## earlene

Those eyeballs are amazing, *amd*!  You had an amazingly production week end!  Compared to mine it was incredible and I can't even imagine how you managed all that.


----------



## amd

LOL @earlene I put my husband on kid and meal duty for the weekend, although I came out of hibernation last night because everyone wanted fajitas for dinner. The 10 year old came and helped me with the m&p for the eyeball pupils and iris. She chose green (she has my green eyes) so she was in charge of mixing the color to get the right shade of green. I bet if someone had peeked into our soap lab they would have had a good laugh at us - eyes wide open, staring at each others eyes and then trying to compare it to the green color. We had fun playing with it. The red and white is cold process though, I might have been a bit heavy handed with the red. The only thing that would make those eyeballs cooler is if they jiggled... I should be able to cut it when I go home for lunch in a few minutes. The BCN fragrance was a PITA to work with - deccelerated and riced. What the heck? I have never experienced that before. I unmolded before I left for work this morning and the two layers with that fragrance look fine, but I couldn't really smell anything but the pumpkin FO in the middle layer. That would really suck if after the struggle to get the batter to behave, the fragrance didn't stick. Maybe my nose wasn't quite awake yet. I love pumpkin so my nose might have just picked that up first.


----------



## earlene

*amd*, I LOVE your description of your eyeball soapmaking session with your daughter.  It sounds like great fun was had by all!


----------



## Serene

I had to heavily discount my water for the Ash problem to go away.  As soon as I up it to give it a bit more fluid time it comes right back... sigh


----------



## Chris_S

I grabbed a bargain when I went the shop and got a new slow cooker so I can use my old one for when I want to try hot process which i have been researching the methods used. Been watching several youtube videos about new techniques i want to try and how best to do them and one about different stages of trace all very interesting


----------



## Chris_S

Misschief said:


> I cut my beer soap this morning and made a batch of Java Jumpstart Soap. It's the first time in a long time that I've had a back of soap crack. I'm not overly concerned about it but I did find it interesting. I also made a couple of batches of bath bomb embeds, a batch of bath bombs and a batch of Lemon Lime & Rosemary Bubble Scoops. I also cleaned up a bath bomb that shattered all over my counter and kitchen floor.
> 
> I think I can make one more batch of soap (not today) and then I'm out of lye. I did make a trip to Home Hardware to see if they had any in stock but they're out so I won't be able to make more soap until they restock.
> 
> View attachment 31852
> 
> 
> View attachment 31853



I feel so jealous that people can make such amazing creations with soap and I'm one batch in and merely dreaming of such skills

That bottom photo looks like the top of a vienetta ice cream dessert


----------



## OldHippie

Chris_S said:


> I feel so jealous that people can make such amazing creations with soap and I'm one batch in and merely dreaming of such skills


You can get a virtual apprenticeship by watching YouTube videos.


----------



## Chris_S

OldHippie said:


> You can get a virtual apprenticeship by watching YouTube videos.



oh I know iv been YouTube bingeing but walk before you can fly and all that after one batch think im better getting few more batches done and getting the more simple techniques sussed before I go trying any fancy designs


----------



## lindakschickens

For the last week have have been meaning to make soap. literally I have all my oils and fats all measured out but have been unable to get this low cleansing soap for a "hippie" friend of mine using Ayurveda herbs like henna,cassia sandalwood etc made for her and her other friends to try. This is a special request from her and all ingredients were picked by her including palm oil thankfully I found a place that sources it from sustainable places and got one heck of a deal 11lbs of it for under $8-11.

But now I'm wondering about hot processing my soap to speed up the overall cure time and maybe shape it into hand rolled balls for a more rustic look?. next up learn how to hot process soap by tomorrow!


----------



## earlene

*lindakschickens*, yes you can form HP soap into rolled balls, and it can safely be used sooner than some CP soaps, but to reach its highest potential as a soap, it still does need a full cure.  It is not a shorter cure.  I know plenty of youtubers and bloggers out there in the interwebs world claim it's an instant cure, but that's not an accurate claim.  It's a misunderstanding of the meaning of the word 'cure'.

Think of cure as 'aging' like wine.  Cheap wine isn't aged as long.  But fine wine tastes better after sufficient aging.  (That's not to say cheap wine becomes fine wine after a long time, because that's not true either.  The ingredients and how it is made does affect the quality of the wine, too.) 

So HP soaps used a week after they are made can be compared to a brand new wine, while an HP Soap made 3 months or so  ago can be compared to an aged wine.  Besides losing water during a cure, other things happen at the molecular level as soap cures (or ages) that only starts with saponification.  This is true of both CP & HP soap.


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

I made a coffee soap with actual coffee. Now I know why everyone says it stinks while you are mixing the lye. It does stink. Anyway, same FO i used once before and once again it behaved beautifully. At least i know i will forever and ever be able to make coffee soap. I also finally got a measure for my mold. It holds 800g. So yay.


----------



## CareBearP362

I had to go into the day job today, so didn't get to make soap, but I did deliver an order to the PTO president and am trying to decide which soap I will make tomorrow!!  

I also unmolded my dancing Funnel Pour from this weekend.  It looks awesome, but is fully covered in soda ash now.  Could it be humidity causing it?  It was raining cats and dogs this weekend.....


----------



## msunnerstood

I made Sun drenched vineyard. I had just poured the lye into the oil when the tornado warning was issued for just south of here. I HP so its a longer process. just needed to get it to the point it wouldn't volcano if I had to leave it.. tense.


----------



## cmzaha

Finally got some soap made today and I remember why I do not like making my Kelpie Mud bars, they are so messy. They are a 50% salt bar with charcoal and Dead Sea Mud. After that I made a batch of my charcoal facial bars with brine and a batch of Lavender. Not much but at least it is something. Also labeled and wrapped some soaps for tomorrow. Off to bed for 3 hrs sleep before getting up for market in the morning. I hate early


----------



## lindakschickens

earlene said:


> *lindakschickens*, yes you can form HP soap into rolled balls, and it can safely be used sooner than some CP soaps, but to reach its highest potential as a soap, it still does need a full cure.  It is not a shorter cure.  I know plenty of youtubers and bloggers out there in the interwebs world claim it's an instant cure, but that's not an accurate claim.  It's a misunderstanding of the meaning of the word 'cure'.
> 
> Think of cure as 'aging' like wine.  Cheap wine isn't aged as long.  But fine wine tastes better after sufficient aging.  (That's not to say cheap wine becomes fine wine after a long time, because that's not true either.  The ingredients and how it is made does affect the quality of the wine, too.)
> 
> So HP soaps used a week after they are made can be compared to a brand new wine, while an HP Soap made 3 months or so  ago can be compared to an aged wine.  Besides losing water during a cure, other things happen at the molecular level as soap cures (or ages) that only starts with saponification.  This is true of both CP & HP soap.


Thanks for the heads up on that. as a lot claim shorter "cure" time to use i.e 24 hrs or like right after HP and it cools.

I'm also doing my HP right now waiting for the petroleum jelly stage I heard that's when it's done then will let it cool a bit and roll into balls she also wants quite a bit of EO's and 2 FO's in it. Read a few places saying add these in the middle before the end process other wise it will be hard to add so I added it then now I'm reading right at the finally stage because the others are wrong :s


----------



## lindakschickens

cmzaha said:


> Finally got some soap made today and I remember why I do not like making my Kelpie Mud bars, they are so messy. They are a 50% salt bar with charcoal and Dead Sea Mud. After that I made a batch of my charcoal facial bars with brine and a batch of Lavender. Not much but at least it is something. Also labeled and wrapped some soaps for tomorrow. Off to bed for 3 hrs sleep before getting up for market in the morning. I hate early


those sound nice do the kelpie mud bars have like grainy type bits in it?


----------



## amd

I cut the eyeball soap. Fragrance is oozing out of it, leaving pockets in some places. Grrr. I've left it cut with a fan blowing on it to see if the soap will dry out a bit quicker and the fragrance will reabsorb. The oil itself is not zappy, and I checked the end cuts with no zap, so I'm certain it is FO oozing out. If the oil doesn't reabsorb, I will need to figure out if I can save the eyeballs and rebatch. 

Tonight I am stopping by the brewery to pick up beer. The FO's should be here on Friday, so that will give me time to prep the beer (I prefer to boil off the alcohol for safety's sake) and I can start the first two soaps on Saturday morning. The other two soaps will be a few weeks to start because they are out of the beer, so I need to wait until they brew. One of the beers recipe has changed a bit, so the brewer said he would call me for a tasting when it is done so we can better choose the fragrance.

Other miscellaneous stuff: made labels for my Jade soleseife. Darnit, wouldn't you know that I have 9 bars but it was more efficient to print 8 labels... guess I'm going to have to use that 9th bar myself  Made the Etsy listing, photographed and edited photos. I'll finish packaging the soaps at lunch today. Finished the monthly newsletter and scheduled that for sending out. Priced out ingredients for shampoo (syndet) bars and entered the recipe in SM3. On the list for today is working on the website, video editing, and masterbatching oils.


----------



## msunnerstood

lindakschickens said:


> Thanks for the heads up on that. as a lot claim shorter "cure" time to use i.e 24 hrs or like right after HP and it cools.
> 
> I'm also doing my HP right now waiting for the petroleum jelly stage I heard that's when it's done then will let it cool a bit and roll into balls she also wants quite a bit of EO's and 2 FO's in it. Read a few places saying add these in the middle before the end process other wise it will be hard to add so I added it then now I'm reading right at the finally stage because the others are wrong :s


I HP and i add fo's at the end.  Watch for over cooking. If your batter starts sticking to the sides and is difficult to reincorporate, then its over cooked. Zap test is really the best way to make sure its done. The stages arent set in stone. Sometimes you skip one or it goes by so quick you miss it


----------



## lindakschickens

msunnerstood said:


> I HP and i add fo's at the end.  Watch for over cooking. If your batter starts sticking to the sides and is difficult to reincorporate, then its over cooked. Zap test is really the best way to make sure its done. The stages arent set in stone. Sometimes you skip one or it goes by so quick you miss it


Well I think mine skipped a lot and went straight to almost over cooked zap tested it and it tastes like soap no burn or sting or anything rolled it into balls while some of it was still hot build each ball like you do when you build a snow man small then keep adding hands burn a little but think that's cuz I ended up dipping into the hotter stuff. at the end I got 9 large balls 2 samples and like half a sample lol. Quite a bit flaked off or was stuck in the pot (maybe a small ball size amount anyway). But! I'm sure it will leave my pot nice and clean LOL I made a low cleansing bar I know it don't top 6 if this bar (or ball) turns out good I might keep making it.

Now I'm thinking of making a HP pine tar  "herbal " soap


----------



## earlene

*lindakschickens*, did you read up on the specific EOs for that soap?  There are different usage limits for different EOs when it comes to soap (category 9).  Some are not recommended at all by children, some are not to be used by pregnant women, and some are so strong they have very small safe usage rates.  Just thought I'd mention this, in case you didn't look into it.  If you have, of course, disregard.

I have even found that some EO's that seem fine in hand soap cause discomfort on certain more sensitive areas of the body.


----------



## lindakschickens

earlene said:


> *lindakschickens*, did you read up on the specific EOs for that soap?  There are different usage limits for different EOs when it comes to soap (category 9).  Some are not recommended at all by children, some are not to be used by pregnant women, and some are so strong they have very small safe usage rates.  Just thought I'd mention this, in case you didn't look into it.  If you have, of course, disregard.
> 
> I have even found that some EO's that seem fine in hand soap cause discomfort on certain more sensitive areas of the body.


I used what was EO's were asked for thus I used tea tree, french lavender,lemon,rosemary,cypress,pine & peppermint all were used at 20-30 drops max each along with Rose FO and A dash of Peach FO. The soap batch was about 3-4 lbs one of my largest batches, I know tea tree and peppermint can cause irritation if used in a large amount the rest I'm not 100% sure but I know they are normally thought of as safe in soap.

Think I might make another low cleansing (6 and under) bar with palm oil,cocoa butter,shea butter,sweet almond oil,castor & coconut oil as atm I have a load of all these and feel the need to make soap (it stops me from buying things lol).


----------



## earlene

lindakschickens said:


> I used what was EO's were asked for thus I used tea tree, french lavender,lemon,rosemary,cypress,pine & peppermint all were used at 20-30 drops max each along with Rose FO and A dash of Peach FO. The soap batch was about 3-4 lbs one of my largest batches, I know tea tree and peppermint can cause irritation if used in a large amount the rest I'm not 100% sure but I know they are normally thought of as safe in soap.
> 
> Think I might make another low cleansing (6 and under) bar with palm oil,cocoa butter,shea butter,sweet almond oil,castor & coconut oil as atm I have a load of all these and feel the need to make soap (it stops me from buying things lol).


You may find this helpful for reference in the future as it relates to fragrance safety usage: 
https://soapmakingrules.com/2017/11/30/how-to-read-ifra-rates-fragrance-oils/


----------



## Lin19687

I am about to do a marathon of soaping the next 5 days.
I sold out of so many this last weekend that I HAVE to get more curing...
Today I am getting everything set up.
Water and lye all measured
Oils all in tubs and ready to go.
Colors set up ready to mix

And notes from the same FO's out so there are no mistakes.
Also making a  list of which I will do what days as some FO's move faster so anything with a swirl will be done when I have a full day to play with it.


-List already made of what needs to be done.
I am off to do Water measure


----------



## lindakschickens

earlene said:


> You may find this helpful for reference in the future as it relates to fragrance safety usage:
> https://soapmakingrules.com/2017/11/30/how-to-read-ifra-rates-fragrance-oils/


Thanks still horrid at maths tho lol but that is helpful. Sadly tho I don't think I'll be making my next batch of soap tonight or even tomorrow just been stuck down with horrid stomach pains and a headache and cant move with out almost throwing up ugh this sucks!


----------



## Dean

Shower tested my 100% almond oil soap after a moderate cure.  It produced a fair amount lather for a soap free of lauric/myristic.    It also produced oleic snot when damp.  It was an interesting experiment.  Probably won't make it again though.  Will try experimenting with sugar this weekend.


----------



## Chris_S

just made my second batch of cp soap very proud so I'll put pics up when they are out the moulds. I'm pretty sure I know this is what it's doing but I think my fragrance oil is accelerating trace because I was at what I thought was thin trace so added the fo and used the stick blender to combine that then it's gone to thick trace pretty much straight away. have I got this correct is this the fo that's causing this or am I doing something wrong should I just use a hand whisk to combine the fo and colours?


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

Chris_S said:


> just made my second batch of cp soap very proud so I'll put pics up when they are out the moulds. I'm pretty sure I know this is what it's doing but I think my fragrance oil is accelerating trace because I was at what I thought was thin trace so added the fo and used the stick blender to combine that then it's gone to thick trace pretty much straight away. have I got this correct is this the fo that's causing this or am I doing something wrong should I just use a hand whisk to combine the fo and colours?



Keeping in mind that I am still very new to this, it may just be the way your recipe works and the reason why so many people suggest doing a few first batches without fo or color so you can get the feel on how everything works. Having said that i think a lot of the time the fo’s are to blame, specially if you add stick blending to the mix. I blend my FO just using a spatula.


----------



## Chris_S

Alfa_Lazcares said:


> Keeping in mind that I am still very new to this, it may just be the way your recipe works and the reason why so many people suggest doing a few first batches without fo or color so you can get the feel on how everything works. Having said that i think a lot of the time the fo’s are to blame, specially if you add stick blending to the mix. I blend my FO just using a spatula.



well my first batch went better and I added colour and fragrance to that but I think I got ahead of myself a bit tonight and tried to do a colour mix with 2 different colours it seems to have gone better than I thought it would for a first try just would of been easier if the trace hadn't gone faster than I expected. I'll try just mixing it in with a spactular next time I add the fo pretty sure that's what is causing it so definatly worth a try doing it that way. Thanks Alfa


----------



## msunnerstood

Cut the sun drenched vineyard this morning. Hard to tell from the pic but they are a purplish red color. Love this scent!


----------



## zanzalawi

Cut the batches made Monday, scented with WSP stormy nights, and Bella’s kiss
And Scarlett got to cut the oatmeal stout loaf. I still have to clean up the kitchen from the soaping but I think bed sounds better. It’ll be there tomorrow, it’s not going anywhere LOL


----------



## earlene

Chris_S said:


> just made my second batch of cp soap very proud so I'll put pics up when they are out the moulds. I'm pretty sure I know this is what it's doing but I think my fragrance oil is accelerating trace because I was at what I thought was thin trace so added the fo and used the stick blender to combine that then it's gone to thick trace pretty much straight away. have I got this correct is this the fo that's causing this or am I doing something wrong should I just use a hand whisk to combine the fo and colours?



It depends on your FO.  What did you use and from what company did you purchase?  Also, did the company's website state if it was an accelerator, or did you ready any reviews for that particular FO?  Some folks add the FO to the oils first, mixing thoroughly just in the oils, and later add the lye solution.  That way if it accelerates, it's at least already thoroughly mixed and you have time to do what you need to if you act fast enough.  Also, stick blending does speed trace, which is why we use SBs in the first place, and with some recipes too much SBing just moves the recipe too fast.  So it's best to only pulse for 2-3 seconds and then simply stir.  If it doesn't thicken up with a short pulse and some stirring, you can do another short pulse and then just continue stirring.  But for some FO's that's still too much SBing, so adding the FO to the oils first works pretty well for many people.


----------



## cmzaha

zanzalawi said:


> Cut the batches made Monday, scented with WSP stormy nights, and Bella’s kiss
> And Scarlett got to cut the oatmeal stout loaf. I still have to clean up the kitchen from the soaping but I think bed sounds better. It’ll be there tomorrow, it’s not going anywhere LOLView attachment 31887
> View attachment 31888
> View attachment 31889


Those are beautiful soaps and Scarlett looks very intense while she is cutting the soapies. Such a cute picture. How is the Stormy Nights fo? Have you used it before and does it stick?


----------



## amd

Two out of four ain't bad? Yesterday I accomplished video editing and the website, but I did not get to masterbatching oils or picking up beer from the brewery. I have Friday afternoon off, so likely I will do it then. My new website is "kind of" working. I at least got the DNS moved over and the pages working. I don't have all of my product listed yet. It will take a while, but it seems to be functioning fine for payment and pickup options. I'm kind of frustrated, I thought Square used to be able to sync up with Weebly, but now it seems not. I don't want to pay for a second card processing party (Stripe), so I've left it as just PayPal for now. Not sure if that will work for my customers or not, but the locals should be happier about being able to use the pickup option again rather than dealing with Etsy.

I have no soapy plans today. I am going to mess with an emulsified oil cleanser, my daughter is almost out of hers and I wanted to tinker with reducing the amount of castor oil to see if I can get something that's a bit more moisturizing for me. I also need to bottle up some argan oil with eo's because the bottles in both bathrooms are empty now. I might order the ingredients for shampoo (syndet) bars today. I saw that Nature's Garden has started to carry SCI, so I think I need to do a price comparison with them and lotion crafter before I order though. Right now I've only checked prices on WSP, which is rather silly of me to not look around. Good thing these ingredients do not have the impulse trigger that FO's have! [....and I'm rambly today... again.]


----------



## cmzaha

check prices on SavononCitric.com if you have not already. They were the best price I could find, and would be interested if you find a better price for SCI. I like the powdered


----------



## zanzalawi

cmzaha said:


> Those are beautiful soaps and Scarlett looks very intense while she is cutting the soapies. Such a cute picture. How is the Stormy Nights fo? Have you used it before and does it stick?


i used the stormy nights in january, without reading reviews (duh....)  it accelerated and i was slower than cold tar with my colorants, bad combo. i smushed it into individual molds and they were awful looking. it was still holding very strong at 6 months when i gave them to the teachers at the daycare. i love LOVE the scent of it. so this time i was much more prepared lol. its the purple bar- it accelerated a little bit, it did rice a bit and i didnt stick blend it out- was afraid i'd lose the time i needed to get a bit of a swirl.  the bellas kiss soaped beautifully, no issues.


----------



## shunt2011

I got my SCI at Nature's Garden (6.49), it was a bit cheaper than Saveoncitric (6.60).  I was ordering fro NG at the time so it worked out.  I haven't used it as yet, it look really fine in the bag though, not noodles anyway.


----------



## amd

Thanks @cmzaha and @shunt2011 The recipe I have for shampoo bars melts everything together so it shouldn't matter if it is powdered or noodles... I think. I'm still reading everything I can find on the ingredients used to make sure I understand what I'm using, the best way to use it, and what to expect. I had read quite a bit on the scm blog until it became a subscription. I think I'm finally to the point where I feel comfortable investing in the ingredients.


----------



## Dahila

Sci noodles are very difficult to melt it takes a long time so be prepared,  Some people grind it before use,  I use powdered one


----------



## Chris_S

cut up my second batch tonight think I did pretty good for my first attempt at mixing the colours well i say mixing colours but for the good it did the white is non exsistant but given its strawberry and cream scented i think the colours suit the scent which is something im a bit too bothered about not sure why it bothered me but it really does. Theres a few gaps I'm not happy about and the ones in the smaller moulds came out terrible but the bigger mold looks belting I'll just use the ones that have come out bad for myself I don't care as ling as it lathers and cleans I'm good. iv been the rugby and had a few drinks which is pretty rare for me so whoever it was who replied earlier I'll find the post and reply tomorrow think it's bed time now we won so I'm going bed happy  hopefully with lots of cat cuddles as a bonus. got some more molds being delivered tomorrow and some more palm oil as im nearly out then saturday got some strearic acid coming that im going to use to try make some melt and pour base from scratch love having a play round with MP soap that way I can just have a play round when I'm bored


----------



## msunnerstood

I ordered more mica (ran out of 2 colors, ordered 11, you know how it goes) Also have to order lye tonight. Have two new scents coming tomorrow so you know i'll be making soap tomorrow night..


----------



## lenarenee

msunnerstood said:


> I ordered more mica (ran out of 2 colors, ordered 11, you know how it goes) Also have to order lye tonight. Have two new scents coming tomorrow so you know i'll be making soap tomorrow night..



Oh yes, I can relate!


----------



## Lin19687

4 batches done and waiting to be cut (maybe tonight).
4 more batches all set to go but will probalby have to wait till tomorrow morning.
Ordered more Lye, Molds and oils... although the one I want is not in the 44#box but a 30# pail for $10 more   and won't be in till Oct.  I think I have enough till then.

Oh and ordered more FO's that will be here Friday


----------



## msunnerstood

Lin19687 said:


> 4 batches done and waiting to be cut (maybe tonight).
> 4 more batches all set to go but will probalby have to wait till tomorrow morning.
> Ordered more Lye, Molds and oils... although the one I want is not in the 44#box but a 30# pail for $10 more   and won't be in till Oct.  I think I have enough till then.
> 
> Oh and ordered more FO's that will be here Friday


Ordered Lye tonight but it wont be here till Wednesday??? So much for Prime 2 day shipping. I dont have enough to make it till then and finding it way out here will be challenging.


----------



## Lin19687

msunnerstood said:


> Ordered Lye tonight but it wont be here till Wednesday??? So much for Prime 2 day shipping. I dont have enough to make it till then and finding it way out here will be challenging.



I ordered a 50# pail from Duda and it will arrive on TUESDAY !  (9-11   )


----------



## lindakschickens

Hopefully I'll be able to do another HP soap today (if my DD decided's to take a nap) was also informed by the DH that work is sending him on a night out for his work this monday. love the short notice they give *sarcastic*. also been thinking of making African black soap but have no clue how to do it or what to use in it. I defo know lye is not used in it but potash is but then it boils down to how do you figure out the amount needed for everything. As I'm more then sure you just can't eye ball it and knock on wood etc as potash can water make a lye type mixture correct? but I so want to make this soap!.

oh well I guess I'll do a "knock" off one with lye and do a higher superfat? but what is/would be a good superfat level on soap that  is 34% palm oil 34% shea butter, 12% sweet almond oil, 8% castor oil, 6% hemp oil and 6% coconut oil? was thinking round 5-10% superfat? someone on another craft form said 20-30% superfat even tho is has only a small amount of coconut oil. 

Also I can't stop looking at the soap supply site I like just looking at how much the stuff I would like to get would cost and apparently I would be spending over £1,000+ need to stop looking at the site lol.


----------



## Lin19687

Have to reheat my oils from last night so I can soap today.  I can't soap cool or RT as my recipe gives me a thick trace if I do.
 So 4 more batches so I can refill what sold out


----------



## Chris_S

lindakschickens said:


> Also I can't stop looking at the soap supply site I like just looking at how much the stuff I would like to get would cost and apparently I would be spending over £1,000+ need to stop looking at the site lol.



I know that feeling I need to stop buying stuff. got some more molds arriving soon so I can make bigger batches or don't have to wait for one batch to be ready before I make my next one. I get bored easily and it easily kills an hour and often motivates me to do other jobs or other crafty things once the cleanings been done


----------



## Chris_S

Lin19687 said:


> Have to reheat my oils from last night so I can soap today.  I can't soap cool or RT as my recipe gives me a thick trace if I do.
> So 4 more batches so I can refill what sold out



Clearly you sell them so your way way way ahead of where I'm at only just cut my second batch but I have just melted the oils and butters at the same time as sorting the lye water mixture out so they cool at a relatively simular rate. can you melt oils and butters together prior store then just reheat surely the butters would resolidify? am I doing it wrong? or just misunderstanding your explained method?
Another question I'm not bad at maths but I'll be honest getting my head round this is really frustrating the recipe i have been using is in oz in england we use grams and ml which is fine because i can convert stuff easily enough whats really annoying me is that the recipe makes 1345g and can't get my head round is how to figure out how to reduce it to mean it fits in my mold which holds 1.2 liters. if anyone could help I'd really appriciate it.

someone asked what fo and where I bought it after I said I think it accelerated trace one the oils I got from candle supplies website and one lot I got from livemoor website both British companies and neither of which I bought with the intention of using in soap they say they are suitable but my reason for buying was to use in candles so I didn't do any research on whether they speed up trace but having looked at reviews and the site description I can't find any specific soap related advice but I'm still pretty sure that's what caused the problems I had

iv just realised lindakchickens you are in england too. what site have you been getting fo and other supplies from? iv been getting most my stuff from a place called livemoor they often have offers and discounts and if you leave a review they send a 15% off code and free delivery and some my fragrance oils I got from candle supplies. one thing I noticed dispite it being the same company there's a site called soap supplies or something along those lines the fragrance oils are being sold for not far off double what they are from their other website for presumably the exact same oils and then they have the cheek to charge 6 pounds for delivery even if you are only buying one small item pitty their Bakewell tart fo is just amazing otherwise I'd avoid them completely think I will until I run out of that


----------



## lindakschickens

Chris_S said:


> iv just realised lindakchickens you are in england too. what site have you been getting fo and other supplies from? iv been getting most my stuff from a place called livemoor they often have offers and discounts and if you leave a review they send a 15% off code and free delivery and some my fragrance oils I got from candle supplies. one thing I noticed dispite it being the same company there's a site called soap supplies or something along those lines the fragrance oils are being sold for not far off double what they are from their other website for presumably the exact same oils and then they have the cheek to charge 6 pounds for delivery even if you are only buying one small item pitty their Bakewell tart fo is just amazing otherwise I'd avoid them completely think I will until I run out of that


I buy a from a few places I bought my big 5kg block of Shea Butter from livemoor on ebay I know they have a site but it was easier at the time to buy via their ebay account I did by 1kg of their aloe vera gel someone messed up and sent only a 500g tub once told tho they sorted it out quick so I do recommend them  the aloe is nice to! I have not tried their FO's or EO's but it's on my list to do once I get my overspending under control.
I have bought castor oil,sweet almond oil, cocoa butter and apricot kernel oil from a placed called the soapery and it's decent stuff and they shipped it out quickly so I have no issues with them plus they were the cheapest at the time I bought from them so that's ok to. I have bought a large portion of my EO's & Fo's from a place on ebay call Pure-life-retail their EO's and FO's do smell really nice. Their dragons blood FO made my herbal soap smell like brownies my husband almost ate it.. guess it did not help it was a brown/black colour either lol, But their stuff smells good. I also buy from The Soap Kitchen I have bought a few fragrances from them they all smell nice their Hawaii fragrance smells like Irish spring soap from the USA (my fav) also bought a large round block of coconut oil and palm oil from their they worked out as the cheapest at that time they offer a 5% discount on every order to people with a account there so it's not to bad I normally pay for next day shipping as I'm impatient and it's normally sent the day I order it if before like 1 or 2 pm


----------



## Chris_S

lindakschickens said:


> I buy a from a few places I bought my big 5kg block of Shea Butter from livemoor on ebay I know they have a site but it was easier at the time to buy via their ebay account I did by 1kg of their aloe vera gel someone messed up and sent only a 500g tub once told tho they sorted it out quick so I do recommend them  the aloe is nice to! I have not tried their FO's or EO's but it's on my list to do once I get my overspending under control.
> I have bought castor oil,sweet almond oil, cocoa butter and apricot kernel oil from a placed called the soapery and it's decent stuff and they shipped it out quickly so I have no issues with them plus they were the cheapest at the time I bought from them so that's ok to. I have bought a large portion of my EO's & Fo's from a place on ebay call Pure-life-retail their EO's and FO's do smell really nice. Their dragons blood FO made my herbal soap smell like brownies my husband almost ate it.. guess it did not help it was a brown/black colour either lol, But their stuff smells good. I also buy from The Soap Kitchen I have bought a few fragrances from them they all smell nice their Hawaii fragrance smells like Irish spring soap from the USA (my fav) also bought a large round block of coconut oil and palm oil from their they worked out as the cheapest at that time they offer a 5% discount on every order to people with a account there so it's not to bad I normally pay for next day shipping as I'm impatient and it's normally sent the day I order it if before like 1 or 2 pm



yeah Iv bought all my oils from the soapery. as i said in another post i bought these fragrance oils for the intention of making candles and wax melts not soaps and the strawberry and cream scent from livemoor I'm almost certain sped up trace big time last batch I made but it turned out alright and smells amazing I got a rhubarb and custard one from livemoor and it smelt amazing from the bottle but put into wax melts you couldn't really smell it once melted which was disappointing but not sure I got the ratio right so might of been my fault. ill have to have a look at the site you mentioned not seen that one yet. Im also making lots of candles and wax melts for little presents and for giving people to test I'd love to start selling them but the laws here are pretty strict and more so very expensive to pay for a safety test I'm off sick from work and considering going for constructive dismissal so starting my own business might actually be possible if I win some money from that. Do you sell any of your stuff you make? 
I also started beekeeping recently and that's why I started getting interested in crafty stuff because I wanted to know I would enjoy stuff I can make with beeswax before I started the beekeeping itself but they are so fascinating and such gentle creaturesI'm not sure I can justify using their wax. That's a proper expensive hobby but worth every penny lets me just zone out and forget my problems


----------



## lindakschickens

Chris_S said:


> yeah Iv bought all my oils from the soapery. as i said in another post i bought these fragrance oils for the intention of making candles and wax melts not soaps and the strawberry and cream scent from livemoor I'm almost certain sped up trace big time last batch I made but it turned out alright and smells amazing I got a rhubarb and custard one from livemoor and it smelt amazing from the bottle but put into wax melts you couldn't really smell it once melted which was disappointing but not sure I got the ratio right so might of been my fault. ill have to have a look at the site you mentioned not seen that one yet. Im also making lots of candles and wax melts for little presents and for giving people to test I'd love to start selling them but the laws here are pretty strict and more so very expensive to pay for a safety test I'm off sick from work and considering going for constructive dismissal so starting my own business might actually be possible if I win some money from that. Do you sell any of your stuff you make?
> I also started beekeeping recently and that's why I started getting interested in crafty stuff because I wanted to know I would enjoy stuff I can make with beeswax before I started the beekeeping itself but they are so fascinating and such gentle creatures I'm not sure I can justify using their wax. That's a proper expensive hobby but worth every penny lets me just zone out and forget my problems



I agree it cost a arm and a leg to get the stuff tested right now I'm just making soap and giving it to friends and family to try out. so far most everyone likes my chang bladderwreck soap and my rose soap made with rose petal powder. I have a extra strength coconut oil soap that I made for my DH and FIL (father in law)  they both end with dirty hands one in oil the other paint and silicon junk takes it all off and they say it's not drying just need bigger bars for them. Need more EO's tho as I have used most of mine up lol.

I started chicken keeping last year (which caused me to get into soap making and sewing) fell in love with them and dropped £400+ on a German incubator and have bred my chickens this year and sold a large portion of the chicks from this years breeding season. Sadly tho a neighbor does not like my chickens and has made false claims against me also does not like me because I'm American and I refused to talk trash about Trump ( I would not trash talk Hilary either as it's childish and low) and that's when the issues started along with her verbal abuse of me. just wish the weather would get nice again as I have the council coming to see my chickens this coming monday and a few of the buggers have all gone into molt at once *screams*


----------



## Lin19687

You guys are getting off topic here.  i will start a new thread for you and answer your questions.

Did my 4 batches.  Darn Dragon Blood accelerated on me a bit.... course I was dragging my feet a bit on what I was planning.

Now just watching Gel so I can unwrap and cool


----------



## Chris_S

Lin19687 said:


> You guys are getting off topic here.  i will start a new thread for you and answer your questions.
> 
> Did my 4 batches.  Darn Dragon Blood accelerated on me a bit.... course I was dragging my feet a bit on what I was planning.
> 
> Now just watching Gel so I can unwrap and cool



sorry for going off topic and thank you lin


----------



## lindakschickens

Chris_S said:


> sorry for going off topic and thank you lin


agree with Chris_S  sorry to.


----------



## cmzaha

lindakschickens said:


> Hopefully I'll be able to do another HP soap today (if my DD decided's to take a nap) was also informed by the DH that work is sending him on a night out for his work this monday. love the short notice they give *sarcastic*. also been thinking of making African black soap but have no clue how to do it or what to use in it. I defo know lye is not used in it but potash is but then it boils down to how do you figure out the amount needed for everything. As I'm more then sure you just can't eye ball it and knock on wood etc as potash can water make a lye type mixture correct? but I so want to make this soap!.
> 
> oh well I guess I'll do a "knock" off one with lye and do a higher superfat? but what is/would be a good superfat level on soap that  is 34% palm oil 34% shea butter, 12% sweet almond oil, 8% castor oil, 6% hemp oil and 6% coconut oil? was thinking round 5-10% superfat? someone on another craft form said 20-30% superfat even tho is has only a small amount of coconut oil.
> 
> Also I can't stop looking at the soap supply site I like just looking at how much the stuff I would like to get would cost and apparently I would be spending over £1,000+ need to stop looking at the site lol.


You cannot make true ABS it is made in the tribes in Africa, and sorry, I feel it should be left for them since it is their soap. I know many will disagree and if you do make it make call it something different. I do sell ABS soap, but purchase from an Importer which imports it in from Ghana. There is no way of knowing what the true ingredients are and what the percentages are since many of the ABS does not have actual labeling. Some that do come with labeling are High is Shea, Some high in PKO (no coconut) and most have high CO. I actually do not care for the soap, but have several customers that love it. Have you used ABS? If not how do you know you are duplicating it if you have not tried it. I understand you are in the UK but it can even be purchased on Amazon. Keep in mind there is no set recipe for ABS even in Ghana, they use passed done recipes and each tribe has their own recipes. There are many versions of it but I find the darker brown mottled to be better than the light brown version

I am not trying to make you mad it is just that I do not feel we should try to duplicate the Tribal Ladies soap. They work over hot pots for many hours making it and I am sure even with exporting it, by the time they get paid it is not much money to them. JMP..


----------



## amd

msunnerstood said:


> I ordered more mica (ran out of 2 colors, ordered 11, you know how it goes)


The struggle is real. I only needed one color... ended up ordering five colors and three fragrances... 

I did nothing yesterday. Didn't even make my cleanser or mix up my argan oil moisturizer. I helped my hubby make dinner and played minecraft with the daughter until 9, then watched stupid FB videos until bedtime. Sigh. Well, I'll be making up for it today.

Shipping orders today, masterbatching oils, picking up the beer from the brewery - they put in a second order yesterday so I need to get some hustle on, and they arranged a meeting with a brewery in MN to talk about making soap for them too - have to run over to the Spa to restock there, have a meeting with a salon to do consignment with them (she was rather vague about the consignment terms, and I'm picky about what I will do so this might not work out), and then I have an interview with a prospective pastoral candidate at church. Good thing I only have a half day at work today. Although the way the workload has gone this week... I could have taken the whole week off. This weekend will be beer soaping!

Oh, and creepy eyeball soap decided to straighten itself out, so it is now on the cure rack.


----------



## earlene

Yesterday, I watched more soaping videos.  The extent of my soapy activities.  Today I think I might make soap!


----------



## Dean

Thought about making soap.
Thought about making moisturizer.
Thought about making facial cleanser.
Thought about ordering supplies.
Thought about getting a prescription for OCD meds.


----------



## lindakschickens

cmzaha said:


> You cannot make true ABS it is made in the tribes in Africa, and sorry, I feel it should be left for them since it is their soap. I know many will disagree and if you do make it make call it something different. I do sell ABS soap, but purchase from an Importer which imports it in from Ghana. There is no way of knowing what the true ingredients are and what the percentages are since many of the ABS does not have actual labeling. Some that do come with labeling are High is Shea, Some high in PKO (no coconut) and most have high CO. I actually do not care for the soap, but have several customers that love it. Have you used ABS? If not how do you know you are duplicating it if you have not tried it. I understand you are in the UK but it can even be purchased on Amazon. Keep in mind there is no set recipe for ABS even in Ghana, they use passed done recipes and each tribe has their own recipes. There are many versions of it but I find the darker brown mottled to be better than the light brown version
> 
> I am not trying to make you mad it is just that I do not feel we should try to duplicate the Tribal Ladies soap. They work over hot pots for many hours making it and I am sure even with exporting it, by the time they get paid it is not much money to them. JMP..


Funny a few african women don't mind teaching how to make it just found a few here in the UK that will teach me. I have tried African black soap called dudu osun it helped me with acne and it helped when I had a bad scalp rash from a 2 in 1 shampoo it helped me. Also want to point out it's not just women that make ABS men do it as well.


----------



## Chris_S

Just made my 3rd batch feels like im starting to get the hang of the basics now and got it to thin trace so I could add mica and have a go at making swirls think it went well. Also decided to look for a new lye calculator because the one i had been using was kinda vague about lye and water quantities so used the brambleberry one this time and felt much happier using that one. Decided to try a different recipe this time too.
@earlene I tried adding the fo before adding the lye water and although it was a different oil I used this time it made it that bit easier to do without having to add and then combine. thanks for the tip


----------



## Lin19687

Will be cutting todays soap soon then go hang on the couch and watch some Boob-Tube


----------



## Dean

lindakschickens said:


> Funny a few african women don't mind teaching how to make it just found a few here in the UK that will teach me. I have tried African black soap called dudu osun it helped me with acne and it helped when I had a bad scalp rash from a 2 in 1 shampoo it helped me. Also want to point out it's not just women that make ABS men do it as well.



I don’t mean to be culturally insensitive but Dudu Osun looks a lil like doo-doo dried in the sun.


----------



## msunnerstood

amd said:


> The struggle is real. I only needed one color... ended up ordering five colors and three fragrances...
> 
> I did nothing yesterday. Didn't even make my cleanser or mix up my argan oil moisturizer. I helped my hubby make dinner and played minecraft with the daughter until 9, then watched stupid FB videos until bedtime. Sigh. Well, I'll be making up for it today.
> 
> Shipping orders today, masterbatching oils, picking up the beer from the brewery - they put in a second order yesterday so I need to get some hustle on, and they arranged a meeting with a brewery in MN to talk about making soap for them too - have to run over to the Spa to restock there, have a meeting with a salon to do consignment with them (she was rather vague about the consignment terms, and I'm picky about what I will do so this might not work out), and then I have an interview with a prospective pastoral candidate at church. Good thing I only have a half day at work today. Although the way the workload has gone this week... I could have taken the whole week off. This weekend will be beer soaping!
> 
> Oh, and creepy eyeball soap decided to straighten itself out, so it is now on the cure rack.


Youre coming to Minnesota? What brewery (strictly out of curiosity promise) I live in Wisconsin but I am Minnesota everywhere else. lived there up until june this year. I grew up a block from Hamms brewery in Saint Paul. They used to have a pump outside where you could bring milk jugs and get free spring water.  Best of luck with your meeting.


----------



## jens7lil1s

Froze my goat milk I picked up from my sons farm to make goat milk soap tomorrow and read reviews on yet again more fragrance oils I don’t need but want to add to my arsenal.


----------



## cmzaha

Dean said:


> I don’t mean to be culturally insensitive but Dudu Osun looks a lil like doo-doo left in the sun.


Yes it does!!Dudu Osun is manufactured in factories not made by tribal ladies. The ABS from the tribes varies in color and is quite soft. It is light to dark blotchy brown. 



lindakschickens said:


> Funny a few african women don't mind teaching how to make it just found a few here in the UK that will teach me. I have tried African black soap called dudu osun it helped me with acne and it helped when I had a bad scalp rash from a 2 in 1 shampoo it helped me. Also want to point out it's not just women that make ABS men do it as well.


 I simply prefer to support the Tribal women that work hard making ABS.


----------



## zanzalawi

Tonight I made a batch that riced up when I added my FO, and I learned I REALLY overestimated the pouring abilities of my left hand HAHAHA

And I started working on making a better vegan recipe, made one batch with it. eh, we’ll see, only time will tell 
The mysteries of soaping lol


----------



## cmzaha

My darned Mango Papaya decided to rice and accelerate very badly. Note to self, do not use this MP in vegan recipe.  It worked pretty well last time I used it in my Lard/tallow recipe. Mango Papaya smell amazing but this batch is really ugly.   Did get a nice vegan DB made tonight. This is for Melibee


----------



## lindakschickens

cmzaha said:


> Yes it does!!Dudu Osun is manufactured in factories not made by tribal ladies. The ABS from the tribes varies in color and is quite soft. It is light to dark blotchy brown.
> 
> I simply prefer to support the Tribal women that work hard making ABS.


Actually most of my ABS bars from dudu osun are not really all that hard they do have some give in them. Yes they are made in a factory in Nigeria the employ 250+ people to help make their soap in as traditional way as possible in a factory. that is 250+ jobs for people who most likely really need it in that area. I agree we should support Tribal people male or female I did for a time until my ABS was so different for the last batch I broke out in hives. Again it's not just women that make ABS it's males as well so maybe just calling them Tribal people would be a bit better and more inclusive? Even people who have left Africa still make it and pass it down like some people here in the UK it's not trying to rip off ABS but keeping a part of it alive but that's my take on it as a mix person.

mango papaya soap? bet it smells great!

I do plan on making something like ABS so thats my soapy thing for today finding out what I can burn to make a potash for it as I basically have everything else. Also got my DH making me some big slab molds and trying to source some sort of liner for it so I'm quite happy.


----------



## Lin19687

cmzaha said:


> My darned Mango Papaya decided to rice and accelerate very badly. Note to self, do not use this MP in vegan recipe.  It worked pretty well last time I used it in my Lard/tallow recipe. Mango Papaya smell amazing but this batch is really ugly.   Did get a nice vegan DB made tonight. This is for Melibee


Isn't it funny how some act so funny in different recipes ??

My current curing rack (salt bars behind it you can't see)


----------



## Saponificarian

There is actually no way to make traditional ABS in a factory. What Dudu Osun is, is a soap that uses a lot of black oxide and plenty PKO with a touch of camwood and other stuff to make soap. ABS, the true African black soap is a process that takes 3-4weeks to make and it is a process that can’t be hurried. 

I have used the Ghanaian ABS, it’s called Alata samina and it is quite different from the one made in Nigeria which is the light brown one, which I much prefer. The light brown ABS is much milder than the black one and there is a reason for that, which I won’t be sharing.

Do you know how long the local ABS is boiled for? A long time, like 2 days straight using firewood, this I am sure will not be cost effective for Dudu Osun. I have the recipe because my grandmother used to make it but I don’t make ABS because there is a way to make it and it is a very tedious process so whatever anybody is making at home or in a factory isn’t ABS, it’s not even a knock off of it, it’s just a soap that wished it could be ABS.


----------



## lindakschickens

Saponificarian said:


> There is actually no way to make traditional ABS in a factory. What Dudu Osun is, is a soap that uses a lot of black oxide and plenty PKO with a touch of camwood and other stuff to make soap. ABS, the true African black soap is a process that takes 3-4weeks to make and it is a process that can’t be hurried.
> 
> I have used the Ghanaian ABS, it’s called Alata samina and it is quite different from the one made in Nigeria which is the light brown one, which I much prefer. The light brown ABS is much milder than the black one and there is a reason for that, which I won’t be sharing.
> 
> Do you know how long the local ABS is boiled for? A long time, like 2 days straight using firewood, this I am sure will not be cost effective for Dudu Osun. I have the recipe because my grandmother used to make it but I don’t make ABS because there is a way to make it and it is a very tedious process so whatever anybody is making at home or in a factory isn’t ABS, it’s not even a knock off of it, it’s just a soap that wished it could be ABS.


Thanks for letting me know another name for a ABS I think I'll look into it. would thay not have to disclose they your black oxide? PKO (palm kernel oil?).

Also want to say the last bit is a bit harsh there are some who make ABS at home in a slow cooker because they can not do a fire it does not make it any less of a ABS specially if it's made by someone who's from Africa thats my view. But thanks for letting me know a bit more about the process. 

Will be looking more into it. So that is another soapy thing for me to do today


----------



## SoapAddict415

@ msunnerstood, I love how your green swirl looks like a leaf. Perfect for a vineyard soap!
My soaps plans for this weekend are returning a handheld bag sealer to Amazon and organizing my little soaping corner. I've run out of room to put anything. I started with my small cabinet and found out why I have no room! I had 4 partially used bottles of palm oil, 2 partially used containers of lard, 2 partially used bottles of apricot oil, etc. So I've been combining bottles. I still have to tackle my utensils drawer, soaping station and curing/storage rack!
Hey, does anyone know where I can find a bath bomb recipe that uses SLSa? I found some while cleaning out my cabinet. If it's still good, it's 1 less thing to buy for a request for some BBs. I found a few simple recipes on Google that I'd like to try but they don't use SLSa and I don't remember how much to use.


----------



## cmzaha

Go figure, my Mango Papaya turned out exactly like I wanted inside, only the top is ugly like rebatched soap. Even with the ricing after a good gel it smoothed out. DB did not go exactly as I wanted but does look nice. My Vegan recipe is such a fast mover, I may have to change it. 



Saponificarian said:


> There is actually no way to make traditional ABS in a factory. What Dudu Osun is, is a soap that uses a lot of black oxide and plenty PKO with a touch of camwood and other stuff to make soap. ABS, the true African black soap is a process that takes 3-4weeks to make and it is a process that can’t be hurried.
> 
> I have used the Ghanaian ABS, it’s called Alata samina and it is quite different from the one made in Nigeria which is the light brown one, which I much prefer. The light brown ABS is much milder than the black one and there is a reason for that, which I won’t be sharing.
> 
> Do you know how long the local ABS is boiled for? A long time, like 2 days straight using firewood, this I am sure will not be cost effective for Dudu Osun. I have the recipe because my grandmother used to make it but I don’t make ABS because there is a way to make it and it is a very tedious process so whatever anybody is making at home or in a factory isn’t ABS, it’s not even a knock off of it, it’s just a soap that wished it could be ABS.


Shows how different we all are and why choices are nice. I prefer the darker brown. Saponificarian it is great that your grammy handed down the recipe to you! I am all for duplication but not when it comes to ABS.


----------



## earlene

I worked on my recipe for the base for my challenge soap.  I was going to make the base yesterday after returning from my audiology appointment, but got sidetracked and never started.  So the plan last night was that I'd start early today.  The plan was messed up by the fact that I couldn't fall asleep until after 5 am, so early morning soaping was not in the picture.  Besides this is the day of the week that Hubby goes into work later, so it wouldn't have worked out anyway.  After gathering supplies to get started, I realized too many trips to the bathroom (a side effect of the medications that are curing my mouth sores) are an indication that today no soap will be made.  So I will just read the forum and put the soaping supplies away most likely.

ETA: Not long after posting this,  I had a brief encounter with an energy spurt, so I went ahead and started measuring my oils for this batch. I won't make it today, but I'll have a head start upon my return from Tennessee.  We leave early tomorrow morning.


----------



## Chris_S

Cut my 3rd batch used a different recipe for this one and managed to get it to thin trace and somewhat successfully add and mix in patterns with the colours. I chose my 3 favorates to take a photo of not bad for my first attempt to make a few patterns


----------



## steffamarie

Made a batch of Charred Sandalwood in a couple of Pringles cans. I like how it came out! Probably will do that again.


----------



## Dean

Made my first batch of sugar soap.


----------



## Lin19687

I got FO's in the mail today I hope that counts.  Everything is all set and measured for 2 batches (all I had before I ran out of 1 oil).  But I will do it tomorrow instead


----------



## niclycha

amd said:


> Busy day today: Did stock inventory, packaged 36 bars of soap, photographed soaps and edited photos, listed a new soap in the store, met with the brewery and got their wholesale order (wahoo!), made the first of the three leg lamp soaps, made some eyeball embeds for my October soap of the month... Still too much left to do today and I have to work at my second job yet.
> 
> Attached picture of the leg lamp soap. Used CC Apple Honey Champagne FO. The customer only wants 12 of this soap, so I get to keep the extra 6 for my own stock (those are the bars without the leg lamps).



That’s amazing!  Wow how long is your mold? It looks REALLY LOOOONG [emoji2]


----------



## wardbond

Yesterday: picked up golden sandalwood power from post office
Today: me a soap with benzoin and sandalwood!!


----------



## zanzalawi

Y’all. I’m playing with a MP shampoo bar base lol
Working on a pretty ombré 
I can’t bring myself to make a syndet bar from scratch at this point in my life *sigh* 
Anyways, having fun cuz I get to use a blue that is so pretty but morphs terribly in cp 
Had some friends over to dinner, the wife is a massage therapist. my dominant hand, has been giving me awful problems lately, I’ve lost a lot of range of motion and strength in my hand. She used some lotion I made and gave my arm a therapeutic massage, it hurt so bad! But it’s much better right now and I am so grateful.


----------



## msunnerstood

SoapAddict415 said:


> @ msunnerstood, I love how your green swirl looks like a leaf. Perfect for a vineyard soap!


Thanks! A total accident. I was trying for just a tad of green wisps but many showed up like leaves and one like a heart.


----------



## msunnerstood

Chris_S said:


> Cut my 3rd batch used a different recipe for this one and managed to get it to thin trace and somewhat successfully add and mix in patterns with the colours. I chose my 3 favorates to take a photo of not bad for my first attempt to make a few patterns


Congrats!


----------



## zanzalawi

My vegan tester looks a bit better than my tried and true (with the ricing FO) after the cut
The ricer overheated and cracked, the vegan one looks pretty solid
No ash on either
Hopefully none shows up over the next couple weeks haha
Also
Boris is not impressed with my choice of activities tonight lol


----------



## msunnerstood

0 and a bonus puppy pic!. Adorable


----------



## loriag

Today I made a pink and natural coloured ombré loaf, scented in pink lemonade. It's time to start filling up the shelves.


----------



## Lin19687

Have to deliver Eggs to a guy (every Sunday, hey $3 is $3    )  On my way out the door I will mix the lye outside.  And since it is 60 F out it will cool off nice !

Then finish coffee and make 2 batches.
Count out my left over inventory from the shows.
Think of new names for the 13 new FO's I did and put them in to Square for inventory .  AND make labels for them.


----------



## msunnerstood

Lin19687 said:


> Have to deliver Eggs to a guy (every Sunday, hey $3 is $3    )  On my way out the door I will mix the lye outside.  And since it is 60 F out it will cool off nice !
> 
> Then finish coffee and make 2 batches.
> Count out my left over inventory from the shows.
> Think of new names for the 13 new FO's I did and put them in to Square for inventory .  AND make labels for them.


 You had a very productive day. I have trouble renaming to fragrances I cannot imagine coming up with creative names for 13


----------



## Misschief

Market today... the Jeep is half packed and I'm finishing my coffee. Soapy endeavours have been severely curtailed this weekend because there is no lye in this town. I did, however, make bath bombs yesterday and tested one. It floats AND spins!


----------



## msunnerstood

I am hoping to make a small batch tonight with my remaining lye. Im going to have to start ordering larger quantities.


----------



## zanzalawi

Cut the ombré MP shampoo bar
We need to buy some lumber, make some different curing racks I think


----------



## cmzaha

Those are gorgeous.  May I ask what base you used?


----------



## wardbond

wardbond said:


> Yesterday: picked up golden sandalwood power from post office
> Today: me a soap with benzoin and sandalwood!!


Needs to cure a bit more time to unmold.  Or the bevel gets dented....

Also is smells amazing soft and sweet woodiness


----------



## Lin19687

msunnerstood said:


> You had a very productive day. I have trouble renaming to fragrances I cannot imagine coming up with creative names for 13


So far I have only delivered the eggs.

I just made pancakes and eggs so I still have a long way to go lol

I order the 50# as it is just easier.  i will use it, but even if you only do a little, it does last


----------



## wardbond

wardbond said:


> Needs to cure a bit more time to unmold.  Or the bevel gets dented....
> 
> Also is smells amazing soft and sweet woodiness


----------



## zanzalawi

cmzaha said:


> Those are gorgeous.  May I ask what base you used?



Of course! I’d like to know your take on it [emoji1]


----------



## E Birbal

Got drunk and ordered $3000 worth of supplies. 

Luckily, it maxed out on my credit card and the order didn't go through... phew!


----------



## SoapAddict415

E Birbal said:


> Got drunk and ordered $3000 worth of supplies.
> 
> Luckily, it maxed out on my credit card and the order didn't go through... phew!


[emoji79] good thing you maxed out! It's so easy to go overboard some days, sober or not.


----------



## wardbond

SoapAddict415 said:


> [emoji79] good thing you maxed out! It's so easy to go overboard some days, sober or not.


Sounds EPIC!


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

Made some more salt bars cause it seems everyone loves them.

Also cut the coffee soap i did several days ago. It was still kinda sticky. First time that happens to me.


----------



## Chris_S

Alfa_Lazcares said:


> Made some more salt bars cause it seems everyone loves them.
> 
> Also cut the coffee soap i did several days ago. It was still kinda sticky. First time that happens to me.



Don't suppose you have a recipe you could share for the coffee soap you made sounds interesting?

Just ordered an inferred thermometer for my soap and candle making because I'm fed up of trying to read a manual type when im outside mixing the lye and its either dark or getting dark and my digital one is a nightmare when it randomly turns itself off or starts beeping at me.


----------



## Lin19687

Well, the cold Lye is sitting here in the office with me.  Le Sigh, I did not have the Umph to soap today.

I did manage to return some things to the store, do laundry,  Sort and count the soaps I have from last FM/Fair.

I am currently in here to just grab another batch of curing soap to bevel while I am watching TV.  And picking new names for soaps.


----------



## msunnerstood

I got nothing soapy done this weekend. I was moving my mom yesterday and today did her grocery shopping, took her on a walking tour of her new town and set up her apartment.14 hours yesterday and 9 today.

I do have to fill an order tonight but thats it


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

Chris_S said:


> Don't suppose you have a recipe you could share for the coffee soap you made sounds interesting?
> 
> Just ordered an inferred thermometer for my soap and candle making because I'm fed up of trying to read a manual type when im outside mixing the lye and its either dark or getting dark and my digital one is a nightmare when it randomly turns itself off or starts beeping at me.



The recipe is the one that Royalty soaps shared a few months ago. Real simple: 30% coconut, 30% olive, 30% palm (although I use lard instead of palm), 5% almond and 5% castor. For the lye you just make strong coffee and dissolve the lye there and use the coffee fragance of your preference (i would tell you which one I used but I’m in Mexico, so that doesnt help you haha). Also I used a TINY bit of coffee grounds in the batter. But you have to have a light hand on those because they can get TOO exfoliant. And that’s it. Next time I’ll add coconut milk just because.


----------



## Moose Wrangler

I went to make my favorite recipe. I was taking my time and everything was going great. Got everything in the mold and started cleaning up... then I realized I didn't add one of the oils because I got distracted at the beginning. Recalculated the recipe, I now have a -8% superfat soap.


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

Moose Wrangler said:


> I went to make my favorite recipe. I was taking my time and everything was going great. Got everything in the mold and started cleaning up... then I realized I didn't add one of the oils because I got distracted at the beginning. Recalculated the recipe, I now have a -8% superfat soap.



Same thing happened to me a few weeks ago. I dumped the missing oil in the batter and mixed again. It turned out fine, just not as pretty as it once was.


----------



## DawninWA

I made my first liquid soap today, it's diluting now.  I made it cold process, and it went crazy fast.  I kept thinking I did something wrong, since it wasn't supposed to be that fast, but it's soap, so I'm not going to worry.


----------



## Lin19687

Still nothing due to Fedex


----------



## steffamarie

Picked up some oat flour and coconut milk at the store this morning...so I've planned my next few batches of soap accordingly! I think it's time I made an OMH soap that's not MP. Also in the works are a couple holiday soaps - a peppermint candy one as well as one using my Frosted Marzipan sample from Nurture.


----------



## amd

msunnerstood said:


> Youre coming to Minnesota? What brewery (strictly out of curiosity promise) I live in Wisconsin but I am Minnesota everywhere else. lived there up until june this year. I grew up a block from Hamms brewery in Saint Paul. They used to have a pump outside where you could bring milk jugs and get free spring water.  Best of luck with your meeting.



Thanks, the meeting will be a few weeks out yet. Hopefully it won't be a rush to get things done for Christmas season. I am meeting with Banks Brewing - they're closer to the MN/SD border, only an hour from where I live. I had a show there (Hendricks, MN) this summer so we actually stopped at the taproom and cooled off for a bit. Extremely nice people, the wife remembered us and gave me a bit of a good-natured hard time for not telling her that I make beer soaps. Sometimes I forget to sell myself when I'm on "off time". The local brewery has been really good to me, they emailed me a list of contacts at other breweries through our neck of the woods to reach out to. Keep in mind that many of these breweries are hours away from each other so it won't be a huge saturation of beer soaps in one location. I'm thinking about it. One growth spurt at a time, so I will finish up the local order first, and see what happens with the MN brewery before I move on to the next. 

Soapy stuff done: Made a total of 4 batches of soap for the brewery. They doubled their initial order, so I picked up the beer on Friday and made soap Saturday and Sunday. I'm really happy with how they turned out, although the blonde (beer) turned out a bit more citrus than I desired, but the FO does fade slightly so hopefully by the time it's cured the vetiver will come through a bit more. (Blonde beers aren't known for citrus notes, but their brew does has a bright scent to it that we thought the citrus would compliment. My fault for being a bit heavy handed with the FO.)

I also made a batch of Soleseife. OMG I love this soap so much. I forgot that for this batch I wanted to switch out the dendritic salt for pink himalayan salt, but I did remember to sub the kaolin clay with french pink clay. It was so smooth and silky feeling when I cut it. I scented it with Peony FO, I'm not a fan of peony but I had enough requests to make it... but oh man, if this soap stays this silky feeling I am going to have to snag a bar for myself. 

I finally got the cleansing oil made. My daughter was completely out and pretty much parked herself on top of me until I went down and did it. I made a batch for myself using half of the castor oil called for (I use Humblebee and Me's recipe, subbing in PS80 for the Olivem) and my skin seems to like that much better. I also made a batch of lip balms with a new flavor oil. Not sure if I flavored too much or if the flavor oil is too strong, but they have a really chemically taste to them. I did overshoot the measurement by 1g. Tonight I am going to see if I can fix it, although I have no idea how I'm going to get all that lip balm out of the tubes. Yeah, I think I just talked myself into scrapping them and starting over.

Tonight I am picking up a new beer at the brewery, a stout which has me so excited! Their stout is one of my favorites. I'll try not to drink it. Might have to bring a growler to bring some home for me....


----------



## zanzalawi

soleseife is on my short list! just moved higher up cuz you made it sound heavenly @amd  
mmm the stout! definitely take the growler, you'll be sad if you dont 

i've been researching and over-researching FO's for weeks. my indecision is strong haha. need to order more lye too and a few various things here and there
headed out of town in a couple days, it would be nice if i'd get off my butt and order already so goodies are ready to be soaped with when i get home


----------



## steffamarie

so I got antsy and decided to make a batch of OMH with coconut milk (split method), a little honey, and oat flour. threw in some walnut shell powder I had left over for a little exfoliation and wham bam. masterbatching lye is wonderful!! no wait at all.


----------



## msunnerstood

My Lye FINALLY arrived and so did my mica order so you know I'll be soaping tonight. I have to reorder some more oak moss sage FO. I cant keep enough in stock it seems.


----------



## msunnerstood

Just finished my berrylicious soap. I tried something new design wise and im not sure how it will turn out but I will be sure to post it when its done and cut Hint: Ive been at the ice cream scoop again.


----------



## cmzaha

Took granddaughter to school, picked her up from school and cooked a mild Pork Verde that I delivered to my sis whom is at the parents this week. 

After delivering the food hubby and  I finally got up and picked up the DB, along with 2 lbs Plumeria, the Caramel Tobacco, Asian Sandalwood, a slab of tart wax, clamshells, colorants, Tart Melters and some wax colorants.

When we finally got home I managed to make 2 batches of soap and a 1lb test batch today. Mystic Dragon, Caramel Tobacco, and a test batch of a new Asian Sandalwood fragrance I picked up at Cal Candle today, are happily in their molds gelling. 

Also managed to make a some wax tarts for market tomorrow. I had a busy expensive day . 

Off to try to sleep since it is almost midnight and I have to get up at 4:30 to get ready for market tomorrow.  Whew I am tired


----------



## Consuela

Organized my soap room, tidied up materials, cleaned and scrubbed some equipment, took an inventory of what I need - because you know, Christmas is coming and I really can't procrastinate any longer. Annnnnd then I'll have to place an order soon too, because the Christmas rush has probably already started with suppliers.

Also worked on my soap-making book because that's been a work in progress for a while that really should get finished, but editing pictures is kind of annoying and I'm losing my mojo for working on that today.


----------



## Lin19687

2 batches of Lavender because i am out and it sells like hot cakes.  Left them wrapped a wee bit too long and I can see the Ash on them already.  It usually takes a couple weeks for ash to form on mine.  I like it so hope it is WHITE WHITE !  lol


----------



## steffamarie

Cut my OMH soap and OMG does it smell like ammonia. Dear lord. I know it's normal for milk soaps but myyyyyyy my. I'll be leaving that one in the basement for a little while until it smells a lot less like hair dye. The good news is it turned out exactly how I wanted it to! Can't wait to use it )))


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

Got my oils! So hopefully soap tomorrow. I got palm since i finally found it and coconut cause i was out of it. Also bought some coconut cream (the canned stuff) to try since I have only tried the more liquidy stuff. 

Dont know what color or fragrance to try yet.


----------



## msunnerstood

Im trying a mold made from pvc pipe. Im pretty sure my lining job stunk but we will see when it comes out.


----------



## Lin19687

@msunnerstood if you have mineral oil, you may not have to line it.  Depends on recipe and size.  I hated lining mine.

Cut my Lavender soap this morning because I forgot to last night


----------



## DS_Kiki

Did my first confetti soap with leftovers from a previous batch.


----------



## amd

Finally got over to the brewery to pick up the stout, so I boiled it off quick before I drank it all. (I *might* have taken a sip of it, omg so yummy! I will definitely be popping in next Monday when growler fills are half price to get some for me to enjoy) Masterbatched my lye. Finally got my computer back (I had left it at the other job last week and didn't go back to work until last night, it's 35 miles one way so not convenient to just pop-in and grab it) so I was able to put in the made soap from Sunday into SM3. Checked to see if any soaps are cured and ready to be packaged. I have two that are ready, one is a custom order so I will need to get an invoice sent to the customer (she's a regular, otherwise custom orders are paid upfront). Still working on the darn website, ugh. It probably wouldn't be so bad except that staring at a computer after sitting at one all day doesn't appeal to me.

Tonight will be housecleaning, soap dishes, and making the stout soap. The stout is the one that I am the most excited to make - I mean besides the fact that I love stouts, I love the fragrance oil and I'm doing an ombre design, put it all in one soap and I'm just giddy.


----------



## Lin19687

@DS_Kiki  That looks just Fab !  Great job.

Got 7 batches lines up to do. Have to get DD from school and that gives time for Lye to cool and pick out what colors I would like


----------



## amd

Very happy to report that last night I did everything I said I was going to! Housecleaning done, soapy dishes washed, and new soaps made. I'll be unmolding it at lunch, I hope. It was still quite warm when I uncovered it this morning, although it didn't seem to gel as quickly as the blonde and IPA. It smells utterly divine! The ombre design didn't go quite as smoothly as I had hoped, I think the FO contributed some acceleration but it was manageable.

Today I ordered ingredients for syndet shampoo bars. I was bumbling around the soap lab last night and stumbled across a cavity mold that I had forgotten about. Coincidentally the perfect size for shampoo bars. Took that as a sign to stop procrastinating. I spent the morning doing some price comparisons on ingredients (work is slow today) and even with ordering from three different places and paying shipping I still saved $70 if I had ordered from WSP alone. I might have thrown in a few extras in the lotioncrafter order to play with for emulsified cleansing oil, and a few FO's from Nature's Garden... sigh. I solemnly swear that next year I will work on not being an FO ho... but I was so happy with the Cherry, Cracklin' Birch, and Werewolf FO's from NG that I decided I needed to try Bite Me and Narcissist too. (Totally forgot that I also have a few FO's in my last color order from M&M... oh boy!)

This weekend I will be painting the rental house, so not sure how much soapmaking I will get around to. I would like to get my SMF challenge done, and some soap cupcakes too using the poop emoji mold for the tops instead of piping. I also have to get the November club soap made yet - I've been trying to figure out how to incorporate that one with the challenge soap, but not entirely confident of my carving skills so I think I'll do two separate soaps. I'd like to finish up the last three beer soaps for my own stock, as they sell well at Christmas time. I have two shows left for the year, so I do need to get bubble scoops made as well. And I have to package soaps this weekend too.


----------



## msunnerstood

I didn't do anything soapy last night because I took a nap but I did manage to make a sale today while I was at my day job so bonus multitasking


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

Yesterday I made a new soap with a new fragrance: strawberry champagne... which smells really good but really not like strawberries and champagne lol.
It went well, the batter thicken on me a bit faster than expected (first time using actual palm), but it was managable. The FO also behaved. It is a very simple soap, but i didnt want to thibk of something complicated since i didnt know how the FO was gonna do.


I want to do another soap today, probably will.


----------



## Lin19687

Cut said 7 batches.
Set up more batches to do but not made yet.


----------



## SoapAddict415

Well since I found out last week that my favorite Olive oil from Amazon was such a good deal because it's actually 80% Sunflower oil, I've reformulated my recipes and bought 2 smaller bottles of 100% EVOO (Meijer has a sale on Pompeian Olive Oil, buy 1 get 1 free). I have the place to myself tonight so I may make some 72% Olive oil soap and redo the ingredients on my labels to include the Sunflower oil or I may take a nap. It's been a long day and I'm undecided.


----------



## scard

I vote for the nap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I've been testing fragrances, did Suit and Tie and Tobacco and Bay leaf last night. Smells really nice here. Today I'm gonna try piping some fringe on a blanket soap. I haven't had much luck with soap icing so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## Dean

Just spent my paycheck on supplies from THREE different vendors!  Oils, waxes, butters, emulsifiers, clay, preservatives...  I've gone completely nutz!

PS:  I hate paying shipping.


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

I made another soap. Yep. The big question is where am I gonna put it do dry since (again) I’m running out of space. Ops.


----------



## Misschief

I'm waiting for my oils and lye to cool so I can make my pine tar soap.


----------



## Terri E

Made soap for a gift basket order


----------



## lindakschickens

Well I'm very excited the hubby and me have booked our Christmas flight to see my family in the USA and will be there for around 3 weeks. Which means the next month roughly I will be making my Christmas gift soaps which will mean I'll be using up that palm and coconut oil and maybe some of the shea butter. I'll be trying to make a Guinness Soap along with a higher supperfatted soap with shea/cocoa butter in it for those who have dry skin so it does not make them feel overly dried out along with making some whipped shea & cocoa body butter to go with it.

So my soapy things today is figure out how to do a beer soap (should not be so hard) and formulate a nice medium cleaning higher supperfatted soap.. is 15% to high for a soap with 15-20% coconut oil?


----------



## shunt2011

lindakschickens said:


> Well I'm very excited the hubby and me have booked our Christmas flight to see my family in the USA and will be there for around 3 weeks. Which means the next month roughly I will be making my Christmas gift soaps which will mean I'll be using up that palm and coconut oil and maybe some of the shea butter. I'll be trying to make a Guinness Soap along with a higher supperfatted soap with shea/cocoa butter in it for those who have dry skin so it does not make them feel overly dried out along with making some whipped shea & cocoa body butter to go with it.
> 
> So my soapy things today is figure out how to do a beer soap (should not be so hard) and formulate a nice medium cleaning higher supperfatted soap.. is 15% to high for a soap with 15-20% coconut oil?



You can try it but my 15-20% CO recipes I only SF at 5-6%. I don’t want a lot of excess oils in my soaps.


----------



## Loralei

I made my second batch of cphp soap the other day, and got too busy to post.. it cracked, but it was soft enough to squish together (silicone mold). I definitely need wooden molds!! 

Since I live in hard water land, I used a few conditioning ingredients- in all, coconut, palm, castor, and argan oils.. also shea and cocoa butters. Fragranced with BB Grapefruit Bellini, and coloured with pink Brazilian clay.. I definitely love the fragrance,  and love that BB FOs are all phthalate free now!! My goal, though, is to move into EOs fir fragrances,  but FOs are way more reasonably priced for the learning curve stage! Making these for myself, my daughter, and holiday gifts!


----------



## Habibah

I'm labeling, adding my new bath bar to my site, and packaging an order. I'm also getting ready to do a zap test.


----------



## lindakschickens

shunt2011 said:


> You can try it but my 15-20% CO recipes I only SF at 5-6%. I don’t want a lot of excess oils in my soaps.


it's not to drying? just thinking of winter skin as I hear if you super fat on the higher side it might help leave some oil "moisture" behind. this is mostly for the guys as they don't like lotion they feel too"girly" if they use it. Think I'll do two different 2 tone soaps and only using light/cream coloured oils,butters & fats for it so I end up with blue and light cream soap and a yellow and light cream colour soap. I'm debating wither I only scent half of the soap and leave the other half unscented so it's not over powering?.. But I now have to put off soap making for today as the store I wanted to go to for some new mixing jugs etc is now closed that is a big down side to some stores in the UK specially on Sunday almost all stores are closed by 5pm.


----------



## cmzaha

I superfat my soaps with 15% CO at 2-3% and it is not drying in the least.


----------



## Misschief

I cut my pine tar soap this morning.


----------



## Angelique

I took a soap out of a new mold
Bud I am not sure how I like to cut it,so I left it after the first cut
I will have to do it though because he is so hard already (slided right out of the mold after just 7 hours) 
..
And I made a wooden mold myself
And bought some oils and spirulina..hoping it will color my soap bud won't make it smell


----------



## Tinak

Dahila said:


> Sci noodles are very difficult to melt it takes a long time so be prepared,  Some people grind it before use,  I use powdered one


I melt mine in a mason jar in a double boiler type set up


----------



## reinbeau

I cut the loaf I made last week. I help teach soapmaking at my friend's sospery. This is Blueberry Lemon Verbena scented (from Elements Bath & Body) , it behaved quite well.


----------



## dibbles

Very pretty reinbeau - love the colors, and that yellow is so bright!


----------



## Lin19687

I have 7 batches to do.
Worst part is trying to figure out what color to make them  I have the hardest time with that.


----------



## Terri E

Made 4 loaves of soap and cupcakes :


----------



## Chris_S

Just moved and organised my soaps that are curing. Moved them from a little shed like storage room which can get kinda cold and given we are fast moving into winter time and it's unheated in there and moved them into my living room onto an old set of shelves that werent being used and it's just an amazingly smelly bonus that my living room smells better than ever with them in here. Also got a few clays and new fragrance oils since last posting in here ready to make some coffee soap and few others too.


----------



## Lin19687

@Terri E Pretty !

I did 7 batches, 2 Gemlit FO's killed me.  Sandalwood accelerated to what I thought was going to be a holy space of crap, but once cut it was not too bad.  just a few holes on the sides...the one with the bigger hole is mine   Top is not the greatest but Meh.
Mac Apple I mixed .60 oz into a NG FO and WHAM !  Riced and sped up.  SB the crap out of it to smoothness and crushed it in the mold.  Won't cut that till late tonight or tomorrow
Done with the Gemlit FO's, as clearly they are only going for candles so I better learn that 

An old FO from Bubbles N' lights accelerated too  but I think it got in the mold ok.  It's my FAV scent and the last bit I have, BCN doesn't carry it anymore either 

My Cedarwood FO took forever to thicken .  Why can't this happen when I WANT to do swirls and not a solid let it Discolor FO


----------



## scard

Trying to make some simple tools to pretty up my soap tops.
Terri E I love your cupcake tops, can you teach me?


----------



## SoapAddict415

Gorgeous cupcakes Terri E!


----------



## Relle

Love your soap cupcakes as well Terri, very unique .


----------



## Lin19687

I didn't think I would cut these but I think they may be a bit harder in the morning.  I'm too tired to move them to the rack so they will sit on the desk till tomorrow.
The one that is brown on the outer parts and cream inside is a Hazelnut ... Way cool how it will darken later but now has the darker outer edge.


----------



## Stinkinheather

I made a bunch of soap today, Finally. I was panicking a little because craft fairs are coming up and my soaps were running low. I usually buy my lye locally but they were all out. Ahhhhhh. They told me a week so I waited, well that turned into its backordered, double ahhhhhh. So I ordered from one of my suppliers then called surrounding cities until I found some. Sigh. So today was an awesome soap day.


----------



## msunnerstood

I made yuzu scented soap tonight and I gotta say I am pretty disappointed with the nurture soap vibrance collection. To me when you say vibrance it means that the colors are vibrant.  I wanted yellow white and Orange and I had to use so much of the Orange I almost used the entire 5 g plus I had to add mango Tango to a small batch of soap.


----------



## Relle

That colour looks more like an apricot to me, I wouldn't call it vibrant. Vibrant looks like this to me.


----------



## Miki

My local hardware store is completely out of lye !!!! Maybe just as well as I'm procrastinating about soap size & shape. If it was up to me I would make loaves but a few of my clients (I only have a few as I haven't been soaping that long) love the smaller silicone shapes I have (makes 6)..... its a good learning curve but all I want to do is make soap! Lots of it


----------



## msunnerstood

Relle said:


> That colour looks more like an apricot to me, I wouldn't call it vibrant. Vibrant looks like this to me.


 That's when I was hoping for.  The vibrant yellow was the same thing very blah. It's weird because all of the reviews and the sample color all say it's a bright Orange


----------



## amd

Lin19687 said:


> I have 7 batches to do.
> Worst part is trying to figure out what color to make them  I have the hardest time with that.



@Lin19687 When I'm running short on inspiration, I will go to the FO supplier website and look at what they use for a pic for the FO and use colors similar. I've made some soaps that I would never have tried those color combinations with, and they were lovely.

Not much done in the soapy lab this weekend. I made the cupcake toppers using the poop emoji mold. They turned out cute! Now to get the bases made and set the top on them. I packaged soaps and worked on the website. Fielded a couple of phone calls from my last show, customers wondering when I was going to be back in the area. Unfortunately I won't be until June (earliest planned show), but might do a show in January/February there depending on how stock is after Christmas and taking some time off from stocking soap. I'm still on the fence about that show though, just really tired of shows at this point. Anyways, I suggested they check out my website in the meantime.

This week will be sending out the custom orders that were packaged over the weekend, hopefully doing the last of the brewery order (if their beer is ready), starting a new order for another brewery, finishing up beer soaps for my own stock, and making the soap for November's club. I went to a baby shower on Saturday and got into a group discussion about syndet shampoo bars, so now I'm feeling itchy to get that project started. The supplies I ordered on Friday cannot get here soon enough! I was pleasantly surprised to get an email from LotionCrafter that they saved me money on shipping and were refunding half of the shipping that I paid.


----------



## loriag

Today I cut the Wood Grain soap I made for the first time. I am happy with how it turned out.


----------



## Relle

Love it, couldn't get it any wood grainier if you tried .


----------



## Misschief

loriag said:


> Today I cut the Wood Grain soap I made for the first time. I am happy with how it turned out. View attachment 32108


Well done! I've tried making a wood grain soap and failed miserably.


----------



## Relle

Miki said:


> My local hardware store is completely out of lye !!!! Maybe just as well as I'm procrastinating about soap size & shape. If it was up to me I would make loaves but a few of my clients (I only have a few as I haven't been soaping that long) love the smaller silicone shapes I have (makes 6)..... its a good learning curve but all I want to do is make soap! Lots of it


Maybe you should wait a bit longer if you haven't been selling long. Have a read of this
https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/are-you-ready-to-sell-your-soap.16002/


----------



## loriag

Misschief said:


> Well done! I've tried making a wood grain soap and failed miserably.


It wasn't without its learning experience. The technique is really simple. The execution not to bad. I poured a bit of the muddied colours in the last pour so had to plane the top. The youtube was all in Chinese so really it is all about being able to copy. If you want the link let me know.


----------



## Dahila

two batches of my dreamy milk soap ; buttermilk,  zinc oxide,  and water orchid scented not color just white from zinc oxide


----------



## Dean

Rcvd my first shipment from my shameful online shopping binge to take this weird hobby to the nxt lvl.


----------



## shunt2011

Placed two large orders for supplies, ordered 4 small molds for fragrance testing and hoping to make some soap this weekend.  Also need to fill a large sugar scrub order for early next week.


----------



## Misschief

loriag said:


> It wasn't without its learning experience. The technique is really simple. The execution not to bad. I poured a bit of the muddied colours in the last pour so had to plane the top. The youtube was all in Chinese so really it is all about being able to copy. If you want the link let me know.


Yes please


----------



## msunnerstood

Just molded my latest soap, in a pvc pipe,lined with an impression mat. Another experiment. Anxious to see how this works..


----------



## Miki

Relle said:


> Maybe you should wait a bit longer if you haven't been selling long. Have a read of this
> https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/are-you-ready-to-sell-your-soap.16002/


Thanks Relle, what an informative link


----------



## amd

Last night I realized that I hadn't posted any videos on YouTube in over a week - I have a large queue of videos that need to be edited - so I sat down and edited a make and a cut video. They should be posted today. Also realized I have more videos saved on the device that haven't been uploaded, so trying to get that done. I have to wait until everyone is in bed, or in the morning after everyone has left, as the kids use up too much bandwidth with their online gaming to upload videos. Dang kids are ruining my career as a YouTube star, lol. 

I made soap last night  I decided to wing a soap design - usually not my style, as I like to plan out what I'm going to do before I make the soap, including sketching it out (yep, I sketch out ITPS... I'm weird...). This one I had an idea of what colors I wanted the soap to be, but wasn't really sure what I was going to do with them. I made an on the spot decision while I mixing up the colors and just did it. Crazy (for me) but I think it worked! At least, I didn't see any issues during the pour. I will get to cut this soap at lunch because it gelled hard during the night. I checked the soap an hour after pouring and it was starting to rise in the mold and it was HOT, so I uninsulated it. This morning I was able to unmold it and the freezer paper just fell away from the soap, it was so hard and smooth. I probably could have cut it this morning, but I had to take the daughter to school so I didn't have enough time. Is it lunch time yet?

Tonight I would like to make beer soap, but I think I have to make my monthly run to Brookings for deliveries. It usually ends up being an all evening thing as I stop and have dinner with a friend from high school. We've missed having dinner the last two months because I didn't have any orders one month, and last month we stopped in on our way through town coming home from a show, so we were hot and tired, it was quick deliver soap, stop in and say hi. She's the one responsible for me making leg lamp soaps, so I needed to get the mold from her. We are long overdue for a chat. Maybe tomorrow night will be beer soap.


----------



## msunnerstood

Cant wait to see your winged soap!

I unmolded my pvc pipe soap i did with an impression mat lining. Not too bad. Need to wait a while to cut it though. Here is a pic of the impressions.


----------



## amd

That looks way better than the one time I tried it! I made a huge mess out of trying to get it out of the pvc. The liner and soap did not want to come out together, and the soap was too soft so the liner kind of pulled out without the soap, but then it was sticking to the pvc too... I think that was the first time I ever cried over soap. Did you line the mold with anything before you put the silicone liner in?


----------



## msunnerstood

The impression mat is not silicone it's kind of a thin flexible plastic which I was able to roll to fit the pipe. Probably easier to remove than silicone.  I hot process my soap so after I pour it I put it in the freezer and that may be why I was able to get it out of the mold so easily. This is my 2nd time using the PVC pipe and the 1st time I used parchment paper instead of freezer paper. Parchment paper is a lot more slippery and it didn't take much effort to push it out of the mold so that might be a better option too.


----------



## steffamarie

Planning a batch for today...maybe two depending on how much lard I have. I have a couple ideas for holiday soaps and I need to get them underway, but of course I'm a FO ho and just want to use all my new pretty FOs.


----------



## Chris_S

Just waiting for the lye and oils to cool before I combine but im having a mega dilemma with trying to decide what scent to use am thinking peppermint and eucalyptus but if not got to the point of knowing how much to use in a combination of eo so will probably go for another strawberry and cream batch. this is my first try at making a soap with clay in using french pink clay and not going for anything fancy with this one just one colour whatever it turns out I'll be happy with it being plain. might even leave it unscented as it'll be whatever colour it'll be

Well that was possibly the worse batch iv made I know someone helped and gave me advice on adding clay not long ago and I wish I had listened because the recipe i followed added it to the oils minus water from the recipe i did intend to use the advice given on here but unfortunately I forgot about it until I had already mixed the lye water. it got to trace very quickly and turned lumpy so that might be a ditched batch when it's ready for release from moulds


----------



## cmzaha

Last day to get soap made before returning to the parents this Thursday. My day did not start out so great when the hospital called me at 5am wondering why no one was in emergency with my Mom. Apparently she fell at midnight and my sister sent her by ambulance. Mom took a bad fall but fortunetly did not break anything although she received several stitches in just under her elbow but falling against the metal handle on the shower door. Not really sure what good my sister is when it really comes to helping . Anyhoo back to the original point

I managed to get 5 batches done today, DB & Peppermint, Lavender & Rosemary, Jasmine mixed with Grapefruit Dreamsicle; Deadly Weapon, and Big Sur with pumice and soy scrub. My daughter wanted a really scrubby soap and Big Sur is her all time favorite. It will be interesting to see if it sells. I also managed to pour a 1lb test batch of Mimosa, but have a feeling it will not stick. Shall see. At least I got something done  Forgot to add that most were in the pot swirl since I really did not have time to play around. 

Off to clean up and cook dinner


----------



## shunt2011

cmzaha said:


> Last day to get soap made before returning to the parents this Thursday. My day did not start out so great when the hospital called me at 5am wondering why no one was in emergency with my Mom. Apparently she fell at midnight and my sister sent her by ambulance. Mom took a bad fall but fortunetly did not break anything although she received several stitches in just under her elbow but falling against the metal handle on the shower door. Not really sure what good my sister is when it really comes to helping . Anyhoo back to the original point
> 
> I managed to get 5 batches done today, DB & Peppermint, Lavender & Rosemary, Jasmine mixed with Grapefruit Dreamsicle; Deadly Weapon, and Big Sur with pumice and soy scrub. My daughter wanted a really scrubby soap and Big Sur is her all time favorite. It will be interesting to see if it sells. I also managed to pour a 1lb test batch of Mimosa, but have a feeling it will not stick. Shall see. At least I got something done  Forgot to add that most were in the pot swirl since I really did not have time to play around.
> 
> Off to clean up and cook dinner



Sounds like a productive day.  Sorry about your mom. Hope she heals quickly.  You’re a good daughter. [emoji3]


----------



## cmzaha

shunt2011 said:


> Sounds like a productive day.  Sorry about your mom. Hope she heals quickly.  You’re a good daughter. [emoji3]


Thankyou, it was a productive day for a change


----------



## amd

@cmzaha It's probably a good thing you will be going back, it sounds like they need a bit more care than your sister can handle, although I know you need the breaks too. It's not easy work and you are a real angel for doing it. Will keep you guys in prayers.


----------



## cmzaha

msunnerstood said:


> I made yuzu scented soap tonight and I gotta say I am pretty disappointed with the nurture soap vibrance collection. To me when you say vibrance it means that the colors are vibrant.  I wanted yellow white and Orange and I had to use so much of the Orange I almost used the entire 5 g plus I had to add mango Tango to a small batch of soap.
> View attachment 32089


I have never had any luck with the "Vibrance Collection".  None seem to be vibrant



amd said:


> @cmzaha It's probably a good thing you will be going back, it sounds like they need a bit more care than your sister can handle, although I know you need the breaks too. It's not easy work and you are a real angel for doing it. Will keep you guys in prayers.


Thankyou, I also forgot to mention, when I got mom home my sister fell and I had to get her up  She is on to many "legal" drugs...


----------



## dibbles

@cmzaha Sorry about your mom’s fall. I hope she is doing okay and glad it wasn’t worse. It could have been a terrible accident.

@msunnerstood Orange is a hard color. Vibrance Orange needs a little boost. If you have any neon orange a touch of that helps. I’ve found the Atomic orange is brighter. FWIW I’ve had good luck with the Vibrance Pink and Blue micas.


----------



## cmzaha

I prefer Orange Yellow Mica and Clementine from Micas and More. They are both very pretty orange


----------



## earlene

Oh, my, Carolyn!  Maybe your sister needs to take some training on how to be a care-giver.   At first I was ready to give her the benefit of the doubt.  Sometimes falls happen and sometimes the best a loved-one does just can't prevent that.  But, then again, with some pretty basic and fairly simple training (by a physical or occupational therapist, for example) learning to assist a fall to the ground properly can prevent serious injury.

Just a thought.  If you mom's doctor or other medical professionals could be consulted, maybe they could make a recommendation to get your sister to meet with someone for care-giver training.

So, my soapy stuff:  I made soap late on Sunday or maybe it was Monday.  My mind is still vague on some things since my longer-than-I'd-like 'illness'.  I've been trying to catch up on the forum reading, but there are now 9 pages of new posts!  Just a few days of not reading daily, sure does get away from me!


----------



## cmzaha

earlene said:


> Oh, my, Carolyn!  Maybe your sister needs to take some training on how to be a care-giver.   At first I was ready to give her the benefit of the doubt.  Sometimes falls happen and sometimes the best a loved-one does just can't prevent that.  But, then again, with some pretty basic and fairly simple training (by a physical or occupational therapist, for example) learning to assist a fall to the ground properly can prevent serious injury.
> 
> Just a thought.  If you mom's doctor or other medical professionals could be consulted, maybe they could make a recommendation to get your sister to meet with someone for care-giver training.
> 
> So, my soapy stuff:  I made soap late on Sunday or maybe it was Monday.  My mind is still vague on some things since my longer-than-I'd-like 'illness'.  I've been trying to catch up on the forum reading, but there are now 9 pages of new posts!  Just a few days of not reading daily, sure does get away from me!


Good thoughts Earlene thank you, but I do not think it will work with her. Worst part is I am afraid I will end up taking care of her too 

Glad you were able to get some soap made


----------



## Misschief

I finally have something soapy to report! I played hooky today so I could get a few things made. This one turned out EXACTLY as I envisioned. That makes me really happy!

I call it Winter's Frost and it's scented with Snowman Poop FO (I love it!) and Peppermint EO. It's difficult to see in the picture but each bar also has a M&P snowflake.


----------



## msunnerstood

Misschief said:


> I finally have something soapy to report! I played hooky today so I could get a few things made. This one turned out EXACTLY as I envisioned. That makes me really happy!
> 
> I call it Winter's Frost and it's scented with Snowman Poop FO (I love it!) and Peppermint EO. It's difficult to see in the picture but each bar also has a M&P snowflake.


Love them!


----------



## amd

Snowman Poop is great! I used it last year (from WSP) with a light hand. It smells wonderfully like a melted snowman, hahaha. A piney watery scent.

Soapy things... no soap made. I did bevel the carrot bars, but they are really soft yet. I'm a bit worried that maybe my lye wasn't up to snuff, because my soaps are not usually this soft and this one formed a glycerin film on the top of the bar. It wasn't zappy today so at least I know it wasn't lye heavy... but I'm suspecting a high SF. I will see how the next batch turns out, maybe this masterbatch of lye needs to be used to unclog the upstairs shower. The brewery finally has the new beer on tap, so I do need to get that beer picked up and soap made. 

Non-soapy but still kind of soapy: I think I'm done dinking around with my website for the time being. Finally heading to Brookings tonight for soap deliveries and to see my friend. I was hoping that on Saturday I would be playing with shampoo bars (it's supposed to rain so I can't paint at the rental house) but the tracking for my WSP order finally showed up and my stuff won't be here until Monday. Grrrr. Trying to decide when my end date for making soap for the year will be - I thought maybe November 1, but now I'm kind of thinking... Let's just be done now.


----------



## msunnerstood

End date? For soaping? That phrase gives me anxiety


----------



## amd

msunnerstood said:


> End date? For soaping? That phrase gives me anxiety



Lol. just for stocking the store. Immastill make it for fun during the next few months. I just need to take the anxiety of "I need to make more soap, need more fragrances/stock to sell" out of my life for a few months. I've been thinking a lot about the way I make soap and where my time goes. This year and next I am trying something a bit different so that I don't feel the need to make soap all the time, better using up the cold winter months for soapmaking and getting to enjoy the summer months a bit more.


----------



## Misschief

amd said:


> Trying to decide when my end date for making soap for the year will be - I thought maybe November 1, but now I'm kind of thinking... Let's just be done now.



I was thinking about that yesterday. The soaps I'm making now will be ready at the end of October. We have two markets in November and that's it until the spring. I'm thinking the next two Saturdays will be spent making soap and that will be it for this year's market making. 

After that, it will be time to catch up on bookkeeping and time to start planning for next year's market.


----------



## shunt2011

I'm just entering the I really really need to make soap phase.  I didn't keep on top of it like I usually do (husband had hip replacement and just went back to work after 3 months).   So, I will be making soap in the next few weeks or so to get my stock up to where it needs to be.


----------



## Terri E

scard said:


> Trying to make some simple tools to pretty up my soap tops.
> Terri E I love your cupcake tops, can you teach me?


Absolutely! They are done with the Russian piping tips and regular piping tips. I used to do this on soap loaves but the tops were too high and the soap bars were difficult to use, lol.



SoapAddict415 said:


> Gorgeous cupcakes Terri E!


Thank you very much!



Relle said:


> Love your soap cupcakes as well Terri, very unique .


Thank you so much



Lin19687 said:


> @Terri E Pretty !
> 
> I did 7 batches, 2 Gemlit FO's killed me.  Sandalwood accelerated to what I thought was going to be a holy space of crap, but once cut it was not too bad.  just a few holes on the sides...the one with the bigger hole is mine   Top is not the greatest but Meh.
> Mac Apple I mixed .60 oz into a NG FO and WHAM !  Riced and sped up.  SB the crap out of it to smoothness and crushed it in the mold.  Won't cut that till late tonight or tomorrow
> Done with the Gemlit FO's, as clearly they are only going for candles so I better learn that
> 
> An old FO from Bubbles N' lights accelerated too  but I think it got in the mold ok.  It's my FAV scent and the last bit I have, BCN doesn't carry it anymore either
> 
> My Cedarwood FO took forever to thicken .  Why can't this happen when I WANT to do swirls and not a solid let it Discolor FO
> 
> View attachment 32077
> 
> View attachment 32078


Thank you!

I made a secret swirl soap called "Rose of Sharon"


----------



## KimT2au

I spoke to my butcher today and asked what he did with his beef scraps.  He told me he throws them out so I asked if I could have a couple of kg. He said sure, so then I asked him if he could grind it for me as well (talk about cheeky) and he was more than happy to do that.  I guess it is just one of the benefits of being a long term customer of a butcher rather than having to purchase my meat in the supermarket.  I usually make lard for one of the dogs who has a problem with acidosis but this time I will make tallow for soap making.  I will give a few bars to the butcher as a thank you.  Gosh, I hope he does not take it wrong and think I am suggesting he smells!


----------



## DawninWA

I was late for work today because I was cutting soap.


----------



## msunnerstood

DawninWA said:


> I was late for work today because I was cutting soap.


Sounds like an acceptable reason to me...


----------



## cmzaha

KimT2au said:


> I spoke to my butcher today and asked what he did with his beef scraps.  He told me he throws them out so I asked if I could have a couple of kg. He said sure, so then I asked him if he could grind it for me as well (talk about cheeky) and he was more than happy to do that.  I guess it is just one of the benefits of being a long term customer of a butcher rather than having to purchase my meat in the supermarket.  I usually make lard for one of the dogs who has a problem with acidosis but this time I will make tallow for soap making.  I will give a few bars to the butcher as a thank you.  Gosh, I hope he does not take it wrong and think I am suggesting he smells!


You are lucky, here we cannot get them to give us scraps because all scraps go to a rendering house. Can very seldom even purchase the trimmings because the rendering houses depend on a certain quota


----------



## Karens62

Met with the owner of a new store opening up in our little town next month and she’ll be carrying my soap. Since the store is a new type in our town, neither of us know how much inventory will be needed.....decisions, decisions. I narrowed it down to about 10 scents - 5 basic bars, 2 high tops and three rotating seasonal. Doesn’t seem like that should have been hard work, but it was!


----------



## cmzaha

Karens62 said:


> Met with the owner of a new store opening up in our little town next month and she’ll be carrying my soap. Since the store is a new type in our town, neither of us know how much inventory will be needed.....decisions, decisions. I narrowed it down to about 10 scents - 5 basic bars, 2 high tops and three rotating seasonal. Doesn’t seem like that should have been hard work, but it was!


Little off your topic but I love the pic of your honey store. Also good luck with sales in the new store opening. Looks like I need to order some honey from you!!


----------



## Lin19687

I did a FM this morning, a bust


----------



## Misschief

I've made two batches of soap and am just waiting for my oils to cool down so I can make my third batch.

Lin, I'm finding that my sales have been lower this fall than earlier in the summer. I'm finding that people are starting to look for Christmas ideas and aren't ready to buy yet. I had a few people say as much at last week's market.


----------



## msunnerstood

I have been feelin like crud on a cracker for days now but im not letting a 3rd soapless weekend go by so I am making a batch tonight. Not to worry, I shall be gloved and wearing a face mask just in case im getting something.


----------



## SoapAddict415

I asked my DIL to be my "media girl". She's going to do all of the posting to my FB and Instagram accounts when I get some decent soap pics. Hopefully that'll get my business going. I've placed orders for more supplies and watched YouTube soaping videos but I should probably be making holiday soaps in anticipation of sales.


----------



## Misschief

I did this today. Oh, and one more batch of shower steamers after I took this picture.


----------



## msunnerstood

Misschief said:


> I did this today. Oh, and one more batch of shower steamers after I took this picture.
> View attachment 32143


Thats a lot! I love the colors in the round soaps


----------



## Misschief

msunnerstood said:


> Thats a lot! I love the colors in the round soaps


Those are Unicorn Poop


----------



## msunnerstood

Misschief said:


> Those are Unicorn Poop


Ohhhh. I couldnt see the bottom form. LOL. Cant wait to see them.


----------



## Misschief

msunnerstood said:


> Ohhhh. I couldnt see the bottom form. LOL. Cant wait to see them.


----------



## msunnerstood

Those are amazing Misschief!


----------



## wardbond

I have just been asked to make about 1000 bars of soap for a store... Any suggestions for method. Or how many types I should do etc... Or even suggested reading......


----------



## Misschief

msunnerstood said:


> Those are amazing Misschief!


They're fun, aren't they? I think they'll move quickly once they're ready.


----------



## Misschief

wardbond said:


> I have just been asked to make about 1000 bars of soap for a store... Any suggestions for method. Or how many types I should do etc... Or even suggested reading......


1000???? Wow, Ward!! That's a little intimidating, isn't it? I make soap 9 bars at a time; that's 112 batches! Congratulations!?!

(no suggestions other than... get busy, boy!)


----------



## msunnerstood

Misschief you inspired my soap for today. You posted a peppermint type soap with blue and white with snowflakes. I dont have snow flake molds but I did have blue and white lol. Hard to see well in the pics because my lighting stinks on my soaping table but this is Winter Wonderland scent.


----------



## Misschief

msunnerstood said:


> Misschief you inspired my soap for today. You posted a peppermint type soap with blue and white with snowflakes. I dont have sow flake molds but I did have blue and white lol. Hard to see well in the pics because my lighting stinks on my soaping table but this is Winter Wonderland scent.
> 
> View attachment 32153
> View attachment 32154


So pleased I could inspire you! Looks great!!


----------



## msunnerstood

Misschief said:


> So pleased I could inspire you! Looks great!!


I will know when i cut it how t turned out. Top is wider at one end because i was heavy with the embeds but once its cut no one will be able to tell


----------



## cmzaha

wardbond said:


> I have just been asked to make about 1000 bars of soap for a store... Any suggestions for method. Or how many types I should do etc... Or even suggested reading......


Are you 100 percent sure this is legit? How did they contact you? We used to receive these types of requests quite often and they never turned out to be legitimate sales. That is really a lot of soap and if they are serious you may be lucky to be offered $1 per bar. Do you have anything in writing? My suggestion is to get at least half the agreed on cost up front, no consignment. Just be careful. For me that would be 55-71 batches depending on size I cut them.


----------



## msunnerstood

whooohooo I am happy!


----------



## wardbond

cmzaha said:


> Are you 100 percent sure this is legit? How did they contact you? We used to receive these types of requests quite often and they never turned out to be legitimate sales. That is really a lot of soap and if they are serious you may be lucky to be offered $1 per bar. Do you have anything in writing? My suggestion is to get at least half the agreed on cost up front, no consignment. Just be careful. For me that would be 55-71 batches depending on size I cut them.


She has a store across the street from where I live... She had about 12differnt types of bars of soap for sale. A lady from Alberta Canada sent them to her and she put her own lables on them. She said her stock was low and need to replenish her supply

I was thinking of asking for half the money upfront as well


----------



## Dawni

I cut my first (semi) successful batch of soap today!

I first have to say thank you to Loralei, Obsidian, Isg, misunderstood and dixiedragon for your help in my other post.

Im not happy yet about the aesthetics of this soap but it did harden in the mold and it wasn't crumbly nor like forgotten play doh (unlike the previous one) but think I'm keeping the formula. I also think I like milk cartons for molds hehehe.. 




I'll keep trying til I get one that both looks and feels nice.


----------



## cmzaha

wardbond said:


> She has a store across the street from where I live... She had about 12differnt types of bars of soap for sale. A lady from Alberta Canada sent them to her and she put her own lables on them. She said her stock was low and need to replenish her supply
> 
> I was thinking of asking for half the money upfront as well


Sounds like you are going to be busy


----------



## Lin19687

wardbond said:


> She has a store across the street from where I live... She had about 12differnt types of bars of soap for sale. A lady from Alberta Canada sent them to her and she put her own lables on them. She said her stock was low and need to replenish her supply
> 
> I was thinking of asking for half the money upfront as well



How that is awesome .  But if her soaps are low, does she know that it takes a Month+ to cure?  Or do you do MP ?
That is a lot of soaping either way !  GL 


Today I will use up my last Palm I have  in a few batches.  I NEED to make more Navy man and Polar Bear.  I only have a few left and they sold like crazy.  Need them for my November Holiday show


----------



## KimT2au

WOW, today has been an amazingly productive day. Some years ago I dropped the lid of my slow cooker and broke it. I did purchase another slow cooker but hung onto the old one "just in case". We have a Council road side collection coming up and Mark came back from walking the dogs and said he had seen a slow cooker pot with lid on a verge and asked would I like him to go get it? I said yes and back Mark went and I now have a lid for spare slow cooker. Later Mark went out to collect something from the shops and rang me to say he had found another slow cooker and did I want it. Low and behold, he turns up with a smaller version and it actually works! Amazing, it is just the right size for my soaping. I had actually been looking at them in the shops but decided I could not justify spending the money until I knew if soap making would be a long term hobby.

Great, so we decide we should go out and check out what else is on the verges. Mark ended up with a couple of clay flower pots, I got 3 x 20L buckets with lids plus something that will make an excellent 12 bar mould for soap making plus a new sofa for the dogs. Their last sofa, which we also got from a roadside pick up some years ago, was only a 2 seater and the cushions have been destroyed by a couple of the dogs. This time we got them a 3 seater and I'll bet that none of them will share now either.

Mark and I carrying the old sofa out to the verge gave Max (one of the dogs) a attack of anxiety, even though he had another sofa right there but it was HIS sofa being taken away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All-in-all it was a highly productive jaunt out and we are going out again tomorrow.


----------



## SoapAddict415

KimT2au said:


> WOW, today has been an amazingly productive day. Some years ago I dropped the lid of my slow cooker and broke it. I did purchase another slow cooker but hung onto the old one "just in case". We have a Council road side collection coming up and Mark came back from walking the dogs and said he had seen a slow cooker pot with lid on a verge and asked would I like him to go get it? I said yes and back Mark went and I now have a lid for spare slow cooker. Later Mark went out to collect something from the shops and rang me to say he had found another slow cooker and did I want it. Low and behold, he turns up with a smaller version and it actually works! Amazing, it is just the right size for my soaping. I had actually been looking at them in the shops but decided I could not justify spending the money until I knew if soap making would be a long term hobby.
> 
> Great, so we decide we should go out and check out what else is on the verges. Mark ended up with a couple of clay flower pots, I got 3 x 20L buckets with lids plus something that will make an excellent 12 bar mould for soap making plus a new sofa for the dogs. Their last sofa, which we also got from a roadside pick up some years ago, was only a 2 seater and the cushions have been destroyed by a couple of the dogs. This time we got them a 3 seater and I'll bet that none of them will share now either.
> 
> Mark and I carrying the old sofa out to the verge gave Max (one of the dogs) a attack of anxiety, even though he had another sofa right there but it was HIS sofa being taken away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All-in-all it was a highly productive jaunt out and we are going out again tomorrow.


My grandpa always said "one man's junk is another man's treasure!" That's how Ken and I furnished our first apartment together. I especially love when I find soaping supplies! Will you post a pic of your 12-bar mold? I'm curious to see what you found!


----------



## Misschief

msunnerstood said:


> whooohooo I am happy!
> 
> View attachment 32155


Absolutely lovely! Don't you just love it when they turn out better than anticipated?


----------



## Allen

I made a small batch of CP yesterday (my 5th) and will un mold and cut it later today. It was my first time using TD and a fragrance oil in my soaps.
It behaved really well and gave me no problems.
Up until now I have used only Essential oils without any color.
Allen


----------



## cmzaha

Read the forum...does that count. Otherwise nothing, nada, sat on my backside crocheting hats. Do need to restock for market Wed, but I would rather be making and restocking soaps and lotions. Holidays are coming and I am so behind it is not even funny


----------



## Lin19687

Well, I ended up cleaning out the Chicken run, several runs to the Compost dump to get rod of old hay and get new compost for run.  Much better now, it was hard dirt so this is good for a while and will add more next Sunday.

Getting oils ready and Lye mixed this afternoon.....at least I thought about soaping


----------



## steffamarie

Made a pretty batch of Caramel and Honey from Nurture and a funny thing happened. My TD is water soluble and I had some mixed from the last time I soaped a week or so ago. Naturally it dehydrated in the cup and I was left with a thin cracker kinda thing of TD. I poured some more water into it and it kinda crackled and popped and hissed for a second before mixing in!! So weird!! It did fine though. Soap is sleeping and I will be soon


----------



## scard

Stunning!


----------



## Iluminameluna

That's a GORGEOUS soap. So jealous ...

I'm lining my wooden molds. Ugh. The parchment paper is Reynolds brand and SO grateful the dollar store here is carrying it. For $2 x 30 sq ft, I'm NOT complaining!

It's not easy for me to fold it though. Feels like I'm getting tested on my origami folding skills.

My salty water is ready as well. I'm going to try making this batch with salt vs seawater. The good thing is that the salt here is just dehydrated sea water, a local product. It even has some sand still in it. So I dissolve the salt, let it sit for a minute or days, then pour it out through a sieve. This'll be fun. 

I'm really hoping to be able to make a batch of soap tomorrow. Hate feeling too ill to soap.


----------



## msunnerstood

wrapped soap, filled an order, wrapped more soap, Ordered boxes for Holiday Gift packs, and wrapped MORE soap.


----------



## Misschief

msunnerstood said:


> wrapped soap, filled an order, wrapped more soap, Ordered boxes for Holiday Gift packs, and wrapped MORE soap.



What kind of boxes do you use for Holiday Gift packs?


----------



## Loralei

@steffamarie That soap is GORGEOUS!!

As for me, I made a batch of HPLS paste, and some dryer balls. I mainly make cleaning products, but am wanting to make some CP soap for Christmas gifts- I've been practicing over the last few weeks, with a charcoal face bar and ultra moisturizing bar.. and am glad to have both in my home!


----------



## Lin19687

Had an order go through the web at 4:30 am.  I was awake anyway but got it all boxed and shipping printed by 5:45 ...... because I refuse to get out of bed before 5 lol 
Then I couldn't figure out why the shipping was a 1 more dollar.  I almost missed that they wanted 2 of one scent....  read and re-read that early in the morning 

Now to get soap done


----------



## amd

Misschief said:


> Those are Unicorn Poop



I was going to ask if that was the poop emoji mold! I was going to make cupcake tops with it, but the soaps are so huge without the bottom, I decided to leave them as just the tops. That's a good idea for unicorn poop soap - my daughter helped me make 18 bars scented with an FO of the same name. (We made soap dough lollipops for the top, which she mostly made herself, and then she helped pick out the colors and what type of pour to do, and I did the heavy lifting of mixing and pouring.) We sold the soaps to help her raise money for horse camp because she wanted to help pay for it. I've been looking for a new idea for her unicorn poop soaps that doesn't involve soap dough - so if you don't mind... I'm stealing it!

I did not do much this weekend. My cousin passed away Friday, and even though we knew it was coming it still hit me like a Mack truck. I had a beer date with another soapmaker, so I pulled myself together. We had a nice chat - I did not get to dig into water discounting (she does it very well), but we did spend a lot of time talking about labels and life. We also did a soap swap, so now I am the lucky owner of two of her soaps, one being a chocolate cake which is utterly divine! She was cleaning out her fragrances and brought me a box of Lush dupes from Nurture Soaps. I did make two batches of beer soap on Sunday, both Crafter's Choice FO's: 50 shades (the gray, black & red), and Tabac and Leather dupe. I should be able to cut at lunch if they gelled as hard as the others have been doing. 







(sorry for the blurry photos, I shake so bad and haven't gotten the hang of using my tripod for photos yet)

My carrot soap is still soft, so it is getting shredded into another soap. I'm thinking I'll try to make a green layer for grass and a nice blue for sky, and hopefully the orange & cranberry shreds will represent leaves. Not sure if I'll try to scent the new soap, or hope that the fragrance in the shreds carries through. It won't be the soap I originally intended for the club, but it will still be unique.


----------



## Misschief

amd said:


> I was going to ask if that was the poop emoji mold! I was going to make cupcake tops with it, but the soaps are so huge without the bottom, I decided to leave them as just the tops. That's a good idea for unicorn poop soap - my daughter helped me make 18 bars scented with an FO of the same name. (We made soap dough lollipops for the top, which she mostly made herself, and then she helped pick out the colors and what type of pour to do, and I did the heavy lifting of mixing and pouring.) We sold the soaps to help her raise money for horse camp because she wanted to help pay for it. I've been looking for a new idea for her unicorn poop soaps that doesn't involve soap dough - so if you don't mind... I'm stealing it!



Steal away. 

So sorry to hear about your cousin. I think that, even though we know the end is near, as long as they're still alive, we have a hope that things might turn around. Once they're gone, that hope dies with them. We went through the same thing with my nephew. ((hugs))


----------



## shunt2011

So sorry to hear about your cousin.....thoughts and prayers to the family.     Your soaps are pretty.  I do Fifty Shades layered with different shades of grey to black.   I've been making bath bombs in the poop mold.  I have two of them.  We call them Unicorn Poop.


----------



## msunnerstood

Misschief said:


> What kind of boxes do you use for Holiday Gift packs?


Believe it or not, Dollar Tree carries really pretty boxes/Lids that are the perfect size. I order them online and have them shipped (free) to the closest store. I have searched and searched and havent found ones comparable for less than a $1 a piece including shipping.

There is a 48 box minimum and there are two sizes included. It works out perfectly for two sizes of gift boxes.

I also bought some really cute gift envelopes for single bars in silver with a ribbon from oriental trading. I promote those as a Holiday Hostess gift.


----------



## msunnerstood

amd said:


> I was going to ask if that was the poop emoji mold! I was going to make cupcake tops with it, but the soaps are so huge without the bottom, I decided to leave them as just the tops. That's a good idea for unicorn poop soap - my daughter helped me make 18 bars scented with an FO of the same name. (We made soap dough lollipops for the top, which she mostly made herself, and then she helped pick out the colors and what type of pour to do, and I did the heavy lifting of mixing and pouring.) We sold the soaps to help her raise money for horse camp because she wanted to help pay for it. I've been looking for a new idea for her unicorn poop soaps that doesn't involve soap dough - so if you don't mind... I'm stealing it!
> 
> I did not do much this weekend. My cousin passed away Friday, and even though we knew it was coming it still hit me like a Mack truck. I had a beer date with another soapmaker, so I pulled myself together. We had a nice chat - I did not get to dig into water discounting (she does it very well), but we did spend a lot of time talking about labels and life. We also did a soap swap, so now I am the lucky owner of two of her soaps, one being a chocolate cake which is utterly divine! She was cleaning out her fragrances and brought me a box of Lush dupes from Nurture Soaps. I did make two batches of beer soap on Sunday, both Crafter's Choice FO's: 50 shades (the gray, black & red), and Tabac and Leather dupe. I should be able to cut at lunch if they gelled as hard as the others have been doing.
> View attachment 32182
> View attachment 32183
> 
> (sorry for the blurry photos, I shake so bad and haven't gotten the hang of using my tripod for photos yet)
> 
> My carrot soap is still soft, so it is getting shredded into another soap. I'm thinking I'll try to make a green layer for grass and a nice blue for sky, and hopefully the orange & cranberry shreds will represent leaves. Not sure if I'll try to scent the new soap, or hope that the fragrance in the shreds carries through. It won't be the soap I originally intended for the club, but it will still be unique.


I am so sorry. Expected or not, it's a blow when it happens.


----------



## Lin19687

Man, at least I got to the Gym...
measured oils, lined molds, water all set and Lye also into containers and have a list for FO to make.......... but now it is a bit too late to start to soap.
Tomorrow


----------



## wardbond

cmzaha said:


> Sounds like you are going to be busy


I do have the soap mold that is 3 feet long I could finaly use to it's full advantage.


----------



## msunnerstood

Its experimentation night again (My Husband would say "As opposed to what?") I mixed two fragrances. Flannel sheets and Driftwood and sea salt and tried using a divider to create kind of a flannel pattern using grey, pink blue and white, It didnt really go as planed but am hoping it at least looks good when i unmold and cut.. we will see.


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

I made another coffee soap!... the bad news is that this time the fragrance (capuccino) didnt behave and i had to smush the batter in to the mold. The good news is that i separated it in two portions and only scented one, so the other half i was able to pour and hopefully the inside wont look too bad.


----------



## Angelique

I felt like soaping last evening,bud I worked the whole day and cooking etc 
So I made a mistake with lining the mold..doing things in a hurry is not so good 
I wanted to make a coffee soap in 3 colors; coffee,coffee mixed with TD and coffee/TD/oker pigment
I poured it...beautiful colors showed....then it started leaking out of the mold
So I put my hands around the mold..I still think it is weird what happened
Bud I dumped it in a mold I had..not the right one,bud better than having it all laying on the ground
I was pretty disappointed with myself bud got over it and I know this will have a redo and then I will succeed I hope haha


----------



## Nutmeg Travels

i made my second ever batch of bathbombs  got some actual water soluble colours and an scale and im so happy with the results! you can see my first try at bath bombs in the corner of the first picture. 

nothing else in the bath except 1 bathbomb and the photos dont do the water colour justice


----------



## Susie

I have done nothing soapy for a bit.  Had surgery on my ankle, going to be non-weight bearing for a total of 6 weeks, and cautioned by the doctor to not expect to be standing long periods for at least 3 months after the cast comes off.  So, it will be a while before I get back to making soap.  Had two deaths in the family, one expected, one not.  And they were far enough apart that I am having to make two separate trips back home to attend funerals (6 hour trip each way).  Also, my son and his BF and their two dogs moved in for a while.  He had a toxic roommate/stalker situation in New Orleans, so Mama's ankle surgery provided a great reason for an emergency work transfer.  They really have been super helpful with housework and such, so I am not complaining.


----------



## KimT2au

SoapAddict415 said:


> Will you post a pic of your 12-bar mold? I'm curious to see what you found!



I will try and remember to take a photo after I clean it up.  It is a plastic drawer from a stack of craft drawers.  I only needed one drawer so that was all I took but the whole unit was out there.


----------



## shunt2011

Susie said:


> I have done nothing soapy for a bit.  Had surgery on my ankle, going to be non-weight bearing for a total of 6 weeks, and cautioned by the doctor to not expect to be standing long periods for at least 3 months after the cast comes off.  So, it will be a while before I get back to making soap.  Had two deaths in the family, one expected, one not.  And they were far enough apart that I am having to make two separate trips back home to attend funerals (6 hour trip each way).  Also, my son and his BF and their two dogs moved in for a while.  He had a toxic roommate/stalker situation in New Orleans, so Mama's ankle surgery provided a great reason for an emergency work transfer.  They really have been super helpful with housework and such, so I am not complaining.



Hope you heal well and quickly.  It's so hard being out of service.  Glad you have help.  Sorry for your losses. Take care of yourself.


----------



## OldHippie

Thas


Susie said:


> I have done nothing soapy for a bit.  Had surgery on my ankle, going to be non-weight bearing for a total of 6 weeks, and cautioned by the doctor to not expect to be standing long periods for at least 3 months after the cast comes off.  So, it will be a while before I get back to making soap.  Had two deaths in the family, one expected, one not.  And they were far enough apart that I am having to make two separate trips back home to attend funerals (6 hour trip each way).  Also, my son and his BF and their two dogs moved in for a while.  He had a toxic roommate/stalker situation in New Orleans, so Mama's ankle surgery provided a great reason for an emergency work transfer.  They really have been super helpful with housework and such, so I am not complaining.


That is such an overwhelming amount of stress to have at one time that I can't hardly wrap my head around it.  You have remarkable coping skills.  Hang in there, this too shall pass.


----------



## amd

I cut my beer soaps over lunch yesterday. Very happy with how they turned out. Photographed the soaps that are being packaged and listed this week. Started putting soap into shrink wrap bands, but didn't get very far - daughter wanted to cuddle and watch YouTube with me, so I called it an early night. I did remember to take tallow out of the freezer to do masterbatching tonight. 



I need to get the last soaps made for the brewery, now that I have their beer in hand. The brewer liked NG Cracklin' Birch with that beer, so that's what we're going with! I haven't decided on a design yet. I like to leave a portion of the soap uncolored to show off the beer color, and have been matching the other colors to the beer label so at least I know what color it will be, just not what design.

Oh! I also wrote my first blog post on my website yesterday. (I've linked it so feel free to check it out. Keep in mind this is written for the perspective of customers and not soapmakers. I hope that tone is evident.) I haven't decided how often I'll be posting, but I have a decent list of topics I want to write about, so hopefully I'll be able to maintain a good writing schedule.

I'm still waiting for my WSP order. Grrrr. It was supposed to be delivered on Monday, I checked in and saw that the delivery date was changed to today. Supposedly it is out for delivery now. I'm getting impatient to start trying out shampoo bars. I've had enough conversations with people about them, that they are starting to regularly ask me if I have them done yet. Geesh! I haven't even tested out the recipes yet. Well, at least I know I'll have a test group to try them on other than myself - although I have some nervousness about messing up someone's hair.


----------



## cmzaha

Susie said:


> I have done nothing soapy for a bit.  Had surgery on my ankle, going to be non-weight bearing for a total of 6 weeks, and cautioned by the doctor to not expect to be standing long periods for at least 3 months after the cast comes off.  So, it will be a while before I get back to making soap.  Had two deaths in the family, one expected, one not.  And they were far enough apart that I am having to make two separate trips back home to attend funerals (6 hour trip each way).  Also, my son and his BF and their two dogs moved in for a while.  He had a toxic roommate/stalker situation in New Orleans, so Mama's ankle surgery provided a great reason for an emergency work transfer.  They really have been super helpful with housework and such, so I am not complaining.


All of what Shunt said above. I wish you well and glad you have some help


----------



## Suzy Knight

Yesterday I made a small batch of CO hot processed soap. Nothing that unusual there. The unusual happened when my soap didn't diminish in ph after cooking for 30 minutes. . . 50 minutes. . . 2 hours!  For the first time ever I have a pot full of high ph soap they hardened up nicely in the mold. Has this ever happened to you? Think it will cure like CP?


----------



## shunt2011

Suzy Knight said:


> Yesterday I made a small batch of CO hot processed soap. Nothing that unusual there. The unusual happened when my soap didn't diminish in ph after cooking for 30 minutes. . . 50 minutes. . . 2 hours!  For the first time ever I have a pot full of high ph soap they hardened up nicely in the mold. Has this ever happened to you? Think it will cure like CP?



How are you measuring PH. PH for soap will be anywhere between 8.5-11. Still good soap. As long as it’s not lye heavy testing by a zap test I would be concerned.


----------



## Suzy Knight

It zapped the beejeebers out of my tongue!


----------



## shunt2011

Then it’s lye heavy.  Must be an error in measuring somewhere.  Or lye problem.


----------



## msunnerstood

I am soooooo excited! I went to the local vineyard for a wine tasting and asked to try something that was fragrant since I was considering make soap with it. The owners ears perked up and she said "You make soap?" I was then invited to be the only soap vendor at a show they are doing in November!!


----------



## Lin19687

msunnerstood said:


> I am soooooo excited! I went to the local vineyard for a wine tasting



Whelp... THAT explains a lot today  bwhahaha poopy

Congrats !  That is JUST AWESOME! !!

Oh I finally got around to making that soap late this morning and I am about to cut it


----------



## msunnerstood

Lin19687 said:


> Whelp... THAT explains a lot today  bwhahaha poopy
> 
> Congrats !  That is JUST AWESOME! !!
> 
> Oh I finally got around to making that soap late this morning and I am about to cut it


Lol I dont drink often and they only give you a little but a glass and a half of wine is half a glass over for me.


----------



## Lin19687

msunnerstood said:


> Lol I dont drink often and they only give you a little but a glass and a half of wine is half a glass over for me.


HAHA, I know   A friend wanted me to go one on, to be the driver since I don't drink and never drank Wine.

Today I have to drive down and pick up a Pail of Palm to hold me over till the boxes come in (cheaper).


----------



## KimT2au

KimT2au said:


> I will try and remember to take a photo after I clean it up.  It is a plastic drawer from a stack of craft drawers.  I only needed one drawer so that was all I took but the whole unit was out there.


Hi @SoapAddict415 , . here's a couple of photos of the draw I picked up on Sunday.  If I clean it and line it I think it will make a starter 12 bar slab.  Also, check out what I found in an opshop today.


----------



## KimT2au

Today I visited an opshop and came away with some silicon molds.  I think the red one with the textured base may actually be a soap mould .  I had asked my butcher if he would save me a couple of kg of beef fat and today he gave me 4.5kg.  Eek, rather more



 than I expected.  I currently have 3 crock pots working on melting it down.    Oh, by the way.  That grotty table is not where I soap.  It is hubby's gardening table
  I have the slow cookers out there as I don't like the smell of the fat melting.


----------



## SusanP

KimT2au said:


> Hi @SoapAddict415 , . here's a couple of photos of the draw I picked up on Sunday.  If I clean it and line it I think it will make a starter 12 bar slab.  Also, check out what I found in an opshop today.View attachment 32214
> View attachment 32215
> View attachment 32216
> View attachment 32217
> View attachment 32218



I wish I could say I had a soapy project, but I am in the process of building a new home and soap shop.  Everything I own is packed and it is driving me crazy.  So I just hit YouTube and learn.


----------



## SoapAddict415

SusanP said:


> I wish I could say I had a soapy project, but I am in the process of building a new home and soap shop.  Everything I own is packed and it is driving me crazy.  So I just hit YouTube and learn.


That's a nice drawer. I think I've still got the same brown loaf mold that you have in picture #5. We had 2 basement floods and then we moved so I'm not sure now. It was the very first mold I bought.


----------



## KimT2au

SoapAddict415 said:


> That's a nice drawer. I think I've still got the same brown loaf mold that you have in picture #5. We had 2 basement floods and then we moved so I'm not sure now. It was the very first mold I bought.



That is awful


----------



## KimT2au

Today I received one of the two soaping orders I am waiting for arrived by courier.  After that my daughter helped me make a temporary 8 bar mold (yayyeee for us), then I received a text from Australia Post telling my parcel (the second order I was waiting for had been delivered so I rushed down the driveway only to find they lied    My letter box is empty .  May plague and pestilence fall upon those who text messages to people falsely claiming their parcel has been delivered.  If it is not here by this evening I will have to go to the post office tomorrow and see what is going on.  Not a happy camper.


----------



## Suzy Knight

msunnerstood said:


> I am soooooo excited! I went to the local vineyard for a wine tasting and asked to try something that was fragrant since I was considering make soap with it. The owners ears perked up and she said "You make soap?" I was then invited to be the only soap vendor at a show they are doing in November!!


That's so awesome! Congrats!


----------



## steffamarie

Time to split off my cube of palm oil...maybe I'll make some soap out of it later. But that would mean I have to do soap dishes and we all know how lazy I am.


----------



## amd

Last night I made shampoo bars and masterbatched 24lbs of oil. So... I think the shampoo bars might be a total disaster. I'm not sure I got the emulsifying wax completely melted, I noticed as I was smooshing the goopy paste into the molds that there were small chunks that look exactly like the wax pellets. Sigh. I thought about throwing them back in the melter, but wasn't sure if it would work because I had already added fragrance and preservative, and didn't know if it would I would need to add more after the remelt, how much would be lost, and what would be safe to add. Oh well, these first batches will be for me to try, so if they aren't quite perfect it's probably ok. Now I know I need more time for melting. I probably should have cut the batch in half for this first time, 'cuz it's kind of a lot of bars for a test. Noted for when I move on to the next recipe.

I'm hoping tonight I will get to make soap. I'm an emotional anxiety ridden mess today (someone cut me off during the school dropoff and I cried for five minutes), so not sure I will be in good shape for soapmaking tonight or if I should just go to bed early and try again tomorrow. I have one more beer soap I would like to make for my stock, and I have to do the brewery soap.


----------



## cmzaha

@amd, you can remelt them but I would add in more preservative, since the heat will kill your preservative. If you end up selling them test them well first. Shampoo bars are not necessarily easy to make, I tweaked mine several times before settling on one I like. My first issue was the bars became very mushy after first use, and it was a Swift Monkey recipe. Are you using SCI, if so it is very hard to melt so I use powdered form or grind the noodles to powder. It is interesting that you had trouble with melting the e-wax, I have never had a hard to melt e-wax, but SCI it is mean...I put my Liquid Surfs, Oil and Wax and melt all together in the micro, never leaving it. It will puff up and needs to be stirred down constantly until all is melted, 20-30 min average for me

Still no soapmaking or anything for that matter here. Just crocheting hats and hoods for market


----------



## amd

@cmzaha Oh yes! I am definitely in testing phase. I am nowhere near comfortable with a) the process or b) if the recipe is good to even think about selling them right now. I'd like to say that I will be selling in 6 months, but if it takes longer then it takes longer. I would rather take longer to have a good product than throw something out to customers willy-nilly just because it's a trend. 

I did some reading on SCI, and everything I read warned me that it would be difficult to melt although it does melt better with a liquid, so I melted it with my cocamydipropl betaine (spelling might not be the best on that one, ha!). I think it was melted together, at least it was gooey and rather translucent. Do you think it melted enough? Should it have been runny rather than gooey? I looked for a good step by step process so I would know what it should look like, but couldn't find one. Now, I'm realizing that I didn't look on YouTube, duh! I'll be searching there tonight. I suspect the ewax was me being impatient, it took so long to get the SCI/betaine to the point that I thought was melted. Next time I will melt the ewax separate and add it to the SLSa and other additives. And do a smaller batch  The whole process was messier than I expected. My husband wasn't impressed with the mess in the kitchen when he came home from church. I cleaned up when I was done, but the during part was not pretty.


----------



## cmzaha

I found SCI melts better in the liquid surfs and oils, I add in butters after all is melted. I never got a good melt when melting in just the liquid surfs

I love them and use them exclusively, but I cannot sell the darn things well at all  other than 1 customer that also loves them, so I make them for she and I

If you are worried about adding more preservative just use a different preservative. What I did when I had to tweak mine was melt down a couple of bars recorded all tweaks until I got one I liked, then I could finish tweaking the batch. They are just to expensive to make and toss in the trash. Sorry guess we should have a new thread for this, my bad...


----------



## amd

@cmzaha good idea about a new thread! I know there have been some in the past. I'm going to do a search to check the age, if there's a recent one, I will add to it, if not I will start a new.


----------



## Lin19687

re-arranged my soap room a little last night.  now to pick what FO's to use


----------



## steffamarie

Let no one say I've been unproductive on my sick day...I've done all my soap dishes and might just reward myself by making up a batch of soap!!!


----------



## Lin19687

had to deal with my recall and car issue that I have been dealing with for 4 months .. grrr

Now have a loaner.  HATE gas cars, but I must say I do like the room in the minivan I got for a loaner


----------



## ulrurunaturals

I made my 1st 100% Lard Soap. Never gave used it before first time. Now got to wait 6 weeks to try  not like melt and pour. Never have done melt and pour before.


----------



## Ronda Stika

I think I'm finally getting the hang of swirled CP soap. Made a nice 18 mold of pinks & greens, but the next one was a real eye opener!
Made a coffee soap using cold coffee for water with the lye. I must not have let the coffee cool enough and when I poured the lye in, it heated and overflowed! Scary! I added the lost liquid with distilled water and continued on. The swirl came out nice on top, will post both batches when I cut in 2-3 days. I'm loving CP and all the great recipes! I am attempting a rimmed soap next!


----------



## msunnerstood

Iv been on Amazon again. I got a piping kit. Im going to attempt to pipe HP soap on my wine soaps this weekend and then put leaf embeds on top.


----------



## Misschief

msunnerstood said:


> Iv been on Amazon again. I got a piping kit. Im going to attempt to pipe HP soap on my wine soaps this weekend and then put leaf embeds on top.


Looking forward to seeing how it works.


----------



## msunnerstood

Misschief said:


> Looking forward to seeing how it works.


Im doing a one pound test batch first. some of my experiments work, others dont and I dont want to waste the oils on a big batch if it fails. The wine was expensive too since it local from  a vineyard.


----------



## cmzaha

Ordered some fragrances today. Maybe I will get to make some soap soon...Holidays are coming and I do not have even close to enough soap


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

I’ve been making a bunch of soap this past few days. 2 scents smell fine, but they accelerate way too much to be able to do any pretty swirls. Once smells meh and it was the one that behave beautifully. 

I have 2 batches cut and cleaned and one that i just unmolded today. I am down to my last test scent and i dont know if i should use it tomorrow or wait until next week that i am getting a new mold i just ordered. 

Probably will wait since i have to do some soap dishes first.


----------



## amd

@cmzaha it's starting to get chilly in SD and I could use a vacation. I'll come help you make soap! hahaha

Last night I made the last soap for the brewery. Not sure if it was just me, or if the FO or beer was being difficult. The brewer picked out Cracklin Birch for a fragrance, and I'd never used it before. It was a plop-bang-hanger swirl like crazy-bang some more kind of night. I think the soap turned out ok for all that. I unmolded this morning and didn't see any holes in the sides, which was my biggest fear. Also, my hands smell amazing now. I'm pretty sure my officemates think there's something wrong with me, I keep petting my hair (tried out the shampoo bar last night) and smelling my hands... 

Then I sat on the couch with my hubby, he watched the Vikes lose and I read through Nature's Garden FO descriptions and reviews and created a wishlist. I decided not to make another beer soap, I want to, but I think what I have now will be enough. I have one more "manly" scent to make, I'm only doing five soaps in October and I'm done for the year. I checked on the carrot soap that I made almost 2 weeks ago, it is still mushy. I decided to see exactly what was going on with it, so I shredded two bars... definitely a lye issue going on there, it was like shredding a block of butter. Now I'm hesitant to even use the shreds in another soap, it might be too much superfat. I suppose I could try it, maybe only use half of what I shredded and see what I end up with. I have time to play. I need to get bubble scoops done for my mid October show yet too.


----------



## Lin19687

amd said:


> @cmzaha it's starting to get chilly in SD and I could use a vacation. I'll come help you make soap! hahaha
> Also, my hands smell amazing now. I'm pretty sure my officemates think there's something wrong with me, I keep petting my hair (tried out the shampoo bar last night) and smelling my hands...
> .


omg this made me laugh !!  I can see it, and I do the same thing.. not hair but smelling hands

I heard that Dakota has a freezing warning today/last night?  Thought about you.

Also, the Crack Birch is not a fast mover at all from NG.  The newest review is from me.   I love it and also get from there, so must be the beer ??
Also get the Perfect Man from NG, yummy !!!!

I am waiting to soap, oils a bit too hot.
2 batches of Lemon grass.  hoping I can make a good swirl on this one


----------



## amd

Lin19687 said:


> I heard that Dakota has a freezing warning today/last night?  Thought about you.
> 
> Also, the Crack Birch is not a fast mover at all from NG.  I love it and also get from there, so must be the beer ??
> Also get the Perfect Man from NG, yummy !!!!



Yep. Frosty windows this morning. Our heat still hasn't kicked on, but this morning we had one kid (the daughter) and two cats in our bed.

thanks for confirming that CB isn't the culprit. I was soaping a bit warmer last night, I was short on masterbatched lye solution so I had to add fresh. I let it cool but it was warmer than usual. I've noticed with beer soaps that cooler is better with my recipe. Perfect Man: Yes! I had a customer give me a wax sample last weekend that was called Perfect Man (it's a small business so after reading the FO description and smelling the sample, I'm 100% positive that it's from NG). I told her that I had almost ordered it last time, but the cost was almost twice of other FO's by that company so I decided to pass. She said she would pay a higher price if I would make a full batch for her - she has 4 grown kids, and they all liked the scent so 18 bars wouldn't be a problem. FO HO Enablers are everywhere! 'cuz you know I won't be able to order just one FO. (Part of the reason I was going through NG's website last night.) Hopefully my October show is as good as it usually is so I can place an order.


----------



## Lin19687

I used a bit less then 1/2 what I normally use for my big batches so.....  I think it was 2.4 oz for a 5# batch (5# oils).  I also changed the name.

I am starting to change the names on soaps so they are not the same as what the FO is called.  Ity makes it a bit harder to remember what the FO name was so I made an Excel chart with them, amounts, dates made and colors.
  Some I changed just for All Hallows' Eve


----------



## msunnerstood

I got in my FO's that I chose for wine soap and am thrilled with them all. Never happens.


----------



## amd

Went home and cut soap over lunch. I had two bars that had air pockets, so I will be making a small batch tonight so that the brewery will have the correct amount for their order. Hopefully those were the only air pockets, they were right on the end of the loaf, so I suspect it was from the way I pulled out the hanger tool. Otherwise I am super happy with how the soap turned out. I was going to do just the red and natural color, but then added the brown on the fly, and I am so glad that I did!


----------



## ulrurunaturals

amd said:


> Went home and cut soap over lunch. I had two bars that had air pockets, so I will be making a small batch tonight so that the brewery will have the correct amount for their order. Hopefully those were the only air pockets, they were right on the end of the loaf, so I suspect it was from the way I pulled out the hanger tool. Otherwise I am super happy with how the soap turned out. I was going to do just the red and natural color, but then added the brown on the fly, and I am so glad that I did!
> View attachment 32248


I say if they are that picky they don't deserve you omg if I could have a regular client elaited


----------



## cmzaha

amd said:


> Went home and cut soap over lunch. I had two bars that had air pockets, so I will be making a small batch tonight so that the brewery will have the correct amount for their order. Hopefully those were the only air pockets, they were right on the end of the loaf, so I suspect it was from the way I pulled out the hanger tool. Otherwise I am super happy with how the soap turned out. I was going to do just the red and natural color, but then added the brown on the fly, and I am so glad that I did!
> View attachment 32248


They are lovely. The brown was a good addition


----------



## Lin19687

NICE !!!

Did 6 batches today and need to cut them tonight or early early in the morning.


----------



## SoapAddict415

I got to unmold 2 soaps. I cut 3 Wise Men & I got to use my new stamp on my 72% Olive oil soaps. It's 72% & a pic of an olive.


----------



## alwaysme07

I told my aunt 2 months ago that I would show her how  I make soap ( I'm looking forward to spending time with her)... so running around cleaning for tomorrow how to. and the tree service might be here, hubby will be working, my grown child will be sleeping into 2.... lord please give me enough alcohol to relax and enjoy the day. thanks for letting me vent. hey I'm back to making soap!!!!


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

I forgot i was out of lye, so not soaping per se, just washing soap dishes and cutting and cleaning the ones i made this past few days


----------



## msunnerstood

I learned some hard HP wine soap making lessons.

Warm the wine before you add it. Room temperature causes a dramatic loss in soap temp and I had to reheat the soap and stick blend lumps out of it. (Im almost afraid of what the inside will look like)
Red wine in HP soap will turn batter a disgusting color of gray as soon as you add it. Glad I had red mica mixed and ready.
Piping takes practice. Humbling experience. I think I wound up with more of a textured top lol.
Even though adding wine after the cook is supposed to act like a solvent, you still need yogurt.
Pics tomorrow if im not too embarrassed to show them.


----------



## Lin19687

Fast cut this morning.
The one single pointy top is one bar from the other batch but it's on the cure rack already because I don't have room on the desk.  Nothing fancy there.  3 solid colors (lilac, basil lime) and 3 swirlies (2 Lemongrass, citrus type).  The pointy top one is suppose to have a white ITPS but I don't' think it came out.
The grey/purple one in the middle Riced on me   I was lucky to get it in the mold, grr I hate that but it is Lilac from an FO I know is not nice.


----------



## Angelique

About to pick up a order with conservative in it and the basics for making my first lotion 
Ordered last night (21.00hours) and it was delivered at the parcel pick up station at 10.30hours this morning..
..that is amazing..for us in the Netherlands that is unheard of
..and that on a Saturday..I love it


----------



## msunnerstood

Lin19687 said:


> Fast cut this morning.
> The one single pointy top is one bar from the other batch but it's on the cure rack already because I don't have room on the desk.  Nothing fancy there.  3 solid colors (lilac, basil lime) and 3 swirlies (2 Lemongrass, citrus type).  The pointy top one is suppose to have a white ITPS but I don't' think it came out.
> The grey/purple one in the middle Riced on me   I was lucky to get it in the mold, grr I hate that but it is Lilac from an FO I know is not nice.View attachment 32267


 That is a lot of soap. They all turned out beautifully


----------



## steffamarie

Finished cutting my Hot Cocoa soap this morning! The discoloration is intense and beautiful and absolutely perfect for the soap.


----------



## Lin19687

Oh yummy !!!


----------



## Misschief

It's only 7:20 a.m. here but I don't anticipate doing much of anything soap related today, even though every Saturday right now should be a production day. Yesterday was my husband's birthday and today my daughter and the family will be coming over. I promised a pumpkin pie and an apple crisp (gf).

I have to pick up my pay cheque (I was off sick yesterday), then do some shopping. The most soapy thing I'll be doing is picking up a market table from Costco. If I have the time, I'll throw together a batch or two of bubble scoops.


----------



## Loralei

steffamarie said:


> Finished cutting my Hot Cocoa soap this morning! The discoloration is intense and beautiful and absolutely perfect for the soap. View attachment 32269
> View attachment 32270
> View attachment 32271



Sooo gorgeous!! Makes me want to curl up by a fire

I'm currently diluting soap paste, have laundry soap base in molds, another batch of soap paste on the go, and may make some bar soap just for fun.. I make cleaning supplies, and still need about 100 room sprays, 100-150 all purpose cleaners, etc etc.. but you know how it is!


----------



## msunnerstood

Loralei said:


> I'm currently diluting soap paste, have laundry soap base in molds, another batch of soap paste on the go, and may make some bar soap just for fun.. I make cleaning supplies, and still need about 100 room sprays, 100-150 all purpose cleaners, etc etc.. but you know how it is!


Yep, I make my own laundry soap and all purpose cleaner too


----------



## Loralei

msunnerstood said:


> Yep, I make my own laundry soap and all purpose cleaner too



I love making cleaning supplies - and I love seeing all the amazing creations from people who do body care.. I've just started making bar soap,but I can totally see the addiction,  due to the endless creative possibilities!


----------



## Lin19687

Home made laudry soap just didn't cut it for us   And really was not a $$ saver anyway.

what am I going to do today .....  sit and stare at the soap.... maybe move it off my desk and onto the cure rack but I just don 't have the motivation.


----------



## cmzaha

Lin19687 said:


> Home made laudry soap just didn't cut it for us   And really was not a $$ saver anyway.
> 
> what am I going to do today .....  sit and stare at the soap.... maybe move it off my desk and onto the cure rack but I just don 't have the motivation.


It did not cut it for us either, so I stick to detergents


----------



## steffamarie

Made some salt bars with 90% CO and 20% SF using just table salt. We’ll see how those come out in a few hours! Also masterbatched another jug of lye solution. It’s really making soaping so much more convenient!! 

The salt bars are NG’s Eucalyptus Spearmint, my favorite, and I made a gigantic mess of my molds since I had to glop it in. [emoji23]

In my non-soap kitchen, I’ve got a crock pot of soup bubbling away


----------



## msunnerstood

Ive had a frustrating soapmaking weekend. Wine soap is not going well. Have white chunks in the first batch because the batter cooled rapidly.. and in the second,  I had HP soap on a stick.. which I didnt think could happen. added water and rebatched if you could call it that and got it in the mold. not sure how this one will turn out but im not optimistic.


----------



## Misschief

I had my market today and made a couple of contacts, one of whom owns a high end boutique here in town. As well, I found out that the woman who runs this market has been approached to take over another local market. She told me she's considering quitting her day job and concentrating on both markets. If she does take it on, there are several vendors she wants to see at the second market (on Saturdays), me included. We shall see.


----------



## msunnerstood

Well, I was able to save 6 out of 8 bars.2 I lost to air bubbles  But here is the most successful test batch of Wine soap.


----------



## loriag

I made my first 100% olive oil soap.


----------



## Lin19687

2 Wine soaps for YOU !  I'm jealous, I only get the end cuts lol.
I NEED to make Salt bars, but I am procrastinating on it as I have a bunch of other small things to do.  I like to have a clear day to do soaping so I am not rushed.  And that way I end up making more batches then I planned which is a good thing !


----------



## amd

ulrurunaturals said:


> I say if they are that picky they don't deserve you omg if I could have a regular client elaited



LoL, they aren't picky... I am! I didn't mind doing it, because now I have two bars for myself that I don't have to buy back from them  'cuz I needed more soap... (not really. not really at all)

Nothing really soapy this weekend. Made a 1lb replacement batch for the brewery. This time I was a bit more patient and let my lye cool. The Cracklin' Birch FO soaped beautifully, so it was completely a temperature issue with the first batches. Did some window shopping for fragrances. So many FO's so little time... This week I would like to make two soaps and get started on bubble scoops. Maybe play some more with shampoo bars.


----------



## ulrurunaturals

loriag said:


> I made my first 100% olive oil soap.


Good for you.! Olive oil is good for everything but it must cure for at least 9months. anyhow...olive oil is my go to soap when I want to make a soap that's not difficult I use 10 oz evoo. Boom done. It's nice to have around


----------



## loriag

Yes it will have a year cure. I may cut up a piece to try at the 6, 9, 12 month marks as I like to experience the differences. I used virgin OO as I wanted to see the results of a darker OO in the soap. It was a very quick easy soap to make and I was super surprised at how fast I was able to unmold using a 33 % lye concentration, 14 hours and it was out of the mold, if I had not checked it, it would have been much harder to deal with. My regular recipe at this concentration takes 20 hours.


----------



## cmzaha

amd said:


> LoL, they aren't picky... I am! I didn't mind doing it, because now I have two bars for myself that I don't have to buy back from them  'cuz I needed more soap... (not really. not really at all)
> 
> Nothing really soapy this weekend. Made a 1lb replacement batch for the brewery. This time I was a bit more patient and let my lye cool. The Cracklin' Birch FO soaped beautifully, so it was completely a temperature issue with the first batches. Did some window shopping for fragrances. So many FO's so little time... This week I would like to make two soaps and get started on bubble scoops. Maybe play some more with shampoo bars.


Sent you a pm. How do you package and sell your Bubble scoops? I want to start selling some but undecided how to package and label. I have shrink wrapped each scoop but that is as far as I have gone


----------



## GreenDragon

It was another rainy weekend, so I did my favorite thing on such days... I made soap!  (surprise LOL)  I went though my supplies and noticed that I had some Rice Bran oil that was nearing a year old, so I created a recipe to use that up.  I decided it would be a batch of Manly Man Soap, and was hoping for a Granite like look.  I think I came pretty close.  Added 2 tsp of charcoal, and then separated the batter in half, to one of which I added some leftover clay samples (about 1 tsp) to slightly lighten the color and mixed in the mold.  Purposely soaped hot and immediately wrapped the mold in a towel to retain the heat to encourage glycerin rivers to be my "veins" in the "granite".  What to you think?


----------



## Karens62

I wrapped soap, then wrapped some more and then wrapped even more. I got 160 bars wrapped, labeled and boxed in prep for the new store opening at the end of October. Not sure why Im so tired since I sat most of the day but there ya go.


----------



## SeattleMartin

So, I already love this thread!
Also I made my 9th batch of soap today. Only been at this about a month or so?
Batch number nine was a new first. Pink Himalayan Sea Salt. Adjusted my Super Clean Soap base recipe to account for the 7% salt additive, upped the SF (it's already a high-coconut recipe) and went to work.
Split off just shy of 1/2 the batch and added French Red Clay. To the remainder I added the total of the salt. (I know, this raises the % of salt in that portion of the soap.)
Tried working with oils at about 92F, but they still started to trace fast. Scooped/poured, swirled, spritzed with 92% Iso and waiting to unmold. Hoping that it is ready in a few more hours. Will try to remember to post cut pieces pics later.
Hope you all have a wonderful and productive day.
Happy Soaping


----------



## Lin19687

I have to print, cut and label over 384 soaps, I miscounted earlier  wow .... oh and clean up the edges a bit first.
Hmmm Think I will see if there are any good movies on


----------



## steffamarie

I got my impulse sealer yesterday so I think I may have to set up a shrink-wrapping station and get some of these soaps wrapped up so I have more room on my curing shelves!! It's currently totally full so if I want to get any soaping done this weekend, I'm gonna have to put some up. 

I am weak and bought 3 or 4 new FOs from NG which will be here tomorrow. All this for some pink salt....thank goodness I have this support group for my addiction


----------



## ulrurunaturals

GreenDragon said:


> It was another rainy weekend, so I did my favorite thing on such days... I made soap!  (surprise LOL)  I went though my supplies and noticed that I had some Rice Bran oil that was nearing a year old, so I created a recipe to use that up.  I decided it would be a batch of Manly Man Soap, and was hoping for a Granite like look.  I think I came pretty close.  Added 2 tsp of charcoal, and then separated the batter in half, to one of which I added some leftover clay samples (about 1 tsp) to slightly lighten the color and mixed in the mold.  Purposely soaped hot and immediately wrapped the mold in a towel to retain the heat to encourage glycerin rivers to be my "veins" in the "granite".  What to you think?
> 
> View attachment 32316


You've deff achieved  a marbling effect. Very nice looks like cut marble.


----------



## amd

cmzaha said:


> Sent you a pm. How do you package and sell your Bubble scoops? I want to start selling some but undecided how to package and label. I have shrink wrapped each scoop but that is as far as I have gone



I tried to keep it simple and easy. My scoops aren't labeled individually (I'll explain why later) but the ones I sell as a set are. My 6pc set is packaged in a round paper sundae cup, with a sticker label on the side of the cup and then shrink wrapped, so the label has the total weight of all the scoops on it in addition to the ingredients, directions for use, and my contact information. My 3pc set is in a little foldable box, so it is labeled the same way. For the individual scoops, I don't label each scoop individually. When people buy them, I put them into a decorative paper envelope, fold the flap over and secure it with the sticker label. The only problem I have with this is that I put the weight of one bubble scoop on the label, but sometimes people will buy 3 or 4 that all go in the same bag. I'm looking for the workaround on that, but in the meantime, I at least have something to give them. I picked up the bags at Aliexpress for a penny each. They look kind of like this (but these aren't the ones that I have and I can't access the site through the firewall at work). 





When I started selling scoops, I had a little card printed on cardstock that I stuck in the bag when they bought them. Customers said they kept losing the card. The label on the bag works well, because it stays with their scoops until they use it.

This year, I'm picking up some of the clear 2pc plastic ornaments and putting together sets like that for gifting, so I'll make a cute tag to tie on the ornament. Display should be easy enough with a mini Christmas tree


----------



## ulrurunaturals

steffamarie said:


> I got my impulse sealer yesterday so I think I may have to set up a shrink-wrapping station and get some of these soaps wrapped up so I have more room on my curing shelves!! It's currently totally full so if I want to get any soaping done this weekend, I'm gonna have to put some up.
> 
> I am weak and bought 3 or 4 new FOs from NG which will be here tomorrow. All this for some pink salt....thank goodness I have this support group for my addiction


We are here for ya ! Now if I can get the clientel to support my addiction to sell it


----------



## Misschief

amd said:


> I tried to keep it simple and easy. My scoops aren't labeled individually (I'll explain why later) but the ones I sell as a set are. My 6pc set is packaged in a round paper sundae cup, with a sticker label on the side of the cup and then shrink wrapped, so the label has the total weight of all the scoops on it in addition to the ingredients, directions for use, and my contact information. My 3pc set is in a little foldable box, so it is labeled the same way. For the individual scoops, I don't label each scoop individually. When people buy them, I put them into a decorative paper envelope, fold the flap over and secure it with the sticker label. The only problem I have with this is that I put the weight of one bubble scoop on the label, but sometimes people will buy 3 or 4 that all go in the same bag. I'm looking for the workaround on that, but in the meantime, I at least have something to give them. I picked up the bags at Aliexpress for a penny each. They look kind of like this (but these aren't the ones that I have and I can't access the site through the firewall at work).
> 
> When I started selling scoops, I had a little card printed on cardstock that I stuck in the bag when they bought them. Customers said they kept losing the card. The label on the bag works well, because it stays with their scoops until they use it.
> 
> This year, I'm picking up some of the clear 2pc plastic ornaments and putting together sets like that for gifting, so I'll make a cute tag to tie on the ornament. Display should be easy enough with a mini Christmas tree


When I sell mine, I put them in a similar, but undecorated, glassine bag and put at label on each bag. The label has the ingredients and the instruction for use, plus the weight of each scoop (Net wt. 35 g per scoop). I love the idea of the 2pc plastic ornaments; I may have to steal your idea. I already have a mini Christmas tree that my daughter gave me a couple of years ago.


----------



## SeattleMartin

The cut! Yesterday's soap, today's cut. Pink Himalayan Sea Salt and French Red Clay. Failed swirl LOL


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

Made a quick soap to finish the crisco i still had and to test a peach fragrance and a new small mold i got. 

The mold is quite small and can only fit 600 grams of oils plus the water and lye. It is cute but is smaller than my now normal batches and will make smaller bars obviously.


The FO did not behave as expected and acelerated quite a bit. As soon as i noticed it was gonna do it i poured it in to the mold and the last bits ended up like chunks but i had separeted a bit of the batter and colored it white with no FO to hopefully make a swirl. Well, swirls did not happen but the white covered all the mess and it might look okay. 

Bummer the pech fragrance is quite faint and doesnt really smell like peach, too bad because is the second peach FO i get that doesnt smell the way i want to. Its an okay fragrance but not what i wanted. 

Lets see how it does tomorrow.




@SeattleMartin i like the “no swirl”, it kinda looks like marble.


----------



## Misschief

For the first time in days, I finally feel well enough to make soap. I've just put a batch of Double Chocolate soap (scented with Chocolate Fudge FO and Peppermint EO) to bed. Next up will be an Activated Charcoal soap, I think. I've had several requests for an AC soap.


----------



## ulrurunaturals

msunnerstood said:


> I am soooooo excited! I went to the local vineyard for a wine tasting and asked to try something that was fragrant since I was considering make soap with it. The owners ears perked up and she said "You make soap?" I was then invited to be the only soap vendor at a show they are doing in November!!


You better get to making it then Nov is just around the corner !


----------



## msunnerstood

ulrurunaturals said:


> You better get to making it then Nov is just around the corner !


Its done. I did it that first night


----------



## ulrurunaturals

msunnerstood said:


> Its done. I did it that first night


So you already have your foula and color picked out etc?


----------



## Dean

I tried to make a soapy thing but I made stupid mistake instead..by miscalculating.   In the dumper.  Luckily I don't do that too often.  Still...I hate waste.


----------



## msunnerstood

ulrurunaturals said:


> So you already have your foula and color picked out etc?


I already made the wine soap is what I meant. I also have plenty of inventory for an 8' table to be restocked several times. Im working on my set up between now and then


----------



## cmzaha

amd said:


> I tried to keep it simple and easy. My scoops aren't labeled individually (I'll explain why later) but the ones I sell as a set are. My 6pc set is packaged in a round paper sundae cup, with a sticker label on the side of the cup and then shrink wrapped, so the label has the total weight of all the scoops on it in addition to the ingredients, directions for use, and my contact information. My 3pc set is in a little foldable box, so it is labeled the same way. For the individual scoops, I don't label each scoop individually. When people buy them, I put them into a decorative paper envelope, fold the flap over and secure it with the sticker label. The only problem I have with this is that I put the weight of one bubble scoop on the label, but sometimes people will buy 3 or 4 that all go in the same bag. I'm looking for the workaround on that, but in the meantime, I at least have something to give them. I picked up the bags at Aliexpress for a penny each. They look kind of like this (but these aren't the ones that I have and I can't access the site through the firewall at work). View attachment 32348
> 
> 
> When I started selling scoops, I had a little card printed on cardstock that I stuck in the bag when they bought them. Customers said they kept losing the card. The label on the bag works well, because it stays with their scoops until they use it.
> 
> This year, I'm picking up some of the clear 2pc plastic ornaments and putting together sets like that for gifting, so I'll make a cute tag to tie on the ornament. Display should be easy enough with a mini Christmas tree


We used to fill those ornaments with foaming bath salts. Thankyou for all the info


----------



## steffamarie

Doing some soap dishes this morning, and I'll probably make a batch of salt bars this afternoon with the Himalayan pink salt that I got this week! The question is, what fragrance should I use??? NG Nectarine & Mint, NG Icy Shine, or WSP Night Blooming Jasmine...I welcome your input!!


----------



## Misschief

Made a batch of bubble scoops this morning, now I have dishes to do. After that, I will be going to work, not to work but to print labels. Then, I have soaps, bath bombs, bubble bombs, and bath melts to shrink wrap and label. IF I have time and feel up to it, I may make a batch of soap later today. That's a big if.


----------



## cmzaha

Going to try to sneak home to make bubble scoopies today. Not sure if I can. I am really afraid to make them at mom's because of her respiratory and CHF due to the high fragrance. I fragrance mine very strong...


----------



## msunnerstood

Im trying my hand at soap play doh today (A Customer request)


----------



## Misschief

msunnerstood said:


> Im trying my hand at soap play doh today (A Customer request)


That's so crazy! I bought the recipe a couple of weeks ago and just got my SCI today. I was thinking about doing the same.


----------



## steffamarie

And here are my pink salt bars!! Nectarine & Mint...even though I went a little overboard decorating them [emoji23] They look like little birthday cupcakes but they don’t smell like it. I may be a little obsessed with salt bars!!!


----------



## msunnerstood

Misschief said:


> That's so crazy! I bought the recipe a couple of weeks ago and just got my SCI today. I was thinking about doing the same.


I didnt buy a recipe but I found one using liquid soap paste. (Which I have on hand)


----------



## cmzaha

steffamarie said:


> And here are my pink salt bars!! Nectarine & Mint...even though I went a little overboard decorating them [emoji23] They look like little birthday cupcakes but they don’t smell like it. I may be a little obsessed with salt bars!!!View attachment 32417
> View attachment 32418


Your salt bars are beautiful but I just have to ask if that is pink himalayan salt? It is a very scratchy salt in soap and those crystals on top can lacerate the skin. Sorry, here I go again. It is just a suggestion, fine, x fine and powdered salt make great salt bars. Pink salt nope. I mentioned the powdered salt not because I have used it, but I just tested a bar a great member here sent me to try. It is wonderful!! I normally use table salt mixed with Pacific Sea Salt.


----------



## steffamarie

cmzaha said:


> Your salt bars are beautiful but I just have to ask if that is pink himalayan salt? It is a very scratchy salt in soap and those crystals on top can lacerate the skin. Sorry, here I go again. It is just a suggestion, fine, x fine and powdered salt make great salt bars. Pink salt nope. I mentioned the powdered salt not because I have used it, but I just tested a bar a great member here sent me to try. It is wonderful!! I normally use table salt mixed with Pacific Sea Salt.


Thank you! It is, I used fine pink Himalayan salt in the bars themselves - a suggestion I saw some others here had liked. I have some other ones I made with plain table salt so I'll definitely compare the two. Powdered salt sounds fantastic! I have some pickling/canning salt to try out as well.

I hadn't heard that about the pink salt, but thanks for the heads up!!! I had purchased a bar that had rock salt on the top for decoration and it did fall off relatively quickly. I may just avoid it in the future. Thanks so much for all the info!! I'm very new to salt bars so I really appreciate you taking the time to offer guidance. )


----------



## cmzaha

Pickling Salt works great, and I am so glad you used fine Himalayan salt. LOL, the bar I tried was not actually the powdered salt, she is sending that one next week so I will be comparing powdered salt and fine sea salt in 2 different salt bars. Yeah, I love salt bars and mine still need cure time. I am soooooo behind on everything


----------



## steffamarie

cmzaha said:


> Pickling Salt works great, and I am so glad you used fine Himalayan salt. LOL, the bar I tried was not actually the powdered salt, she is sending that one next week so I will be comparing powdered salt and fine sea salt in 2 different salt bars. Yeah, I love salt bars and mine still need cure time. I am soooooo behind on everything



I hope they'll still be alright!! I like a scrubby bar, so if nothing else, I have scrubby salt soap to use for the next three years and a lot of pink salt for cooking lol
Let me know how the powdered salt works!! I'm using up a salt bar I bought a while ago, and it should hold out until my first salt bars have been curing for at least 3 or 4 weeks. I'm SO impatient about letting my stuff cure before trying it out!! Now that I have a decent stock, it's not as difficult, but these salt bars will not be nearly as cured as they ought to be before I can't control myself anymore XD


----------



## msunnerstood

Made my first holiday type soap of the season. I dont have any natural light currently so the white looks more beige lol


----------



## Lin19687

Need to get butt in gear and make some soap.  have to label some more too.


----------



## shunt2011

I need to make soap!  I haven't made any since July.  I'm so far behind the 8 ball again this year.  I have one small show left.  My mom conned me into dong her church show in a couple weeks.


----------



## Lin19687

I got 4 batches of Salt bars done, all solid colors so not too bad.  3 behaved well and one not so well.

Then I had a Koi pond pH crash and had to deal with that.... so no labels for me now


----------



## cmzaha

Working on a batch of cream soap



shunt2011 said:


> I need to make soap!  I haven't made any since July.  I'm so far behind the 8 ball again this year.  I have one small show left.  My mom conned me into dong her church show in a couple weeks.


You and me both. My biggest Holiday Fair comes up next month and my racks are almost empty and so are the crates. I get back home Friday so maybe I can get something made


----------



## Soapaddict_Kay

Did a Charcoal Clay Salt Batch (hot process) and boy did that one hardened fast! Soap was ready to unmold in an hour! Also tried my hands again on a pumpkin spice soap made with freshly made pumpkin purée- first try was a soft mess - too much Pumpkin ! Had some small amount of soap left over and added pumpkin spiced coffee grounds and finely ground pumpkin seeds for a test batch. Excited!


----------



## DawninWA

I tried a new recipe today, it might be my favorite so far.  It's fast to trace, cooks fast, doesn't set up immediately after hot process, so I have time to color.  But is still ready to cut in about 3 hours! And the lather is thick and creamy and lots of it, and it doesn't dry out my skin.  Very happy with this soap.  It's 40% coconut, 30% olive, 20% palm, and 10% shea.  8% superfat


----------



## cmzaha

Yeah, I have a pot of Cream Soap. At least one thing done on the list of things to do


----------



## Misschief

I bought a couple of recipes from DIY Bath & Body on Etsy and made a batch of Foaming Bath Butter base and a batch of Tea Tree & Spearmint Foaming Facial Cleanser, a recipe she provides with the base recipe. That was fun! Now, I want to make more but I have to go to work.


----------



## cmzaha

I have tried many of the foaming bath butters and still prefer cream soap as my base. <y oldest daughter could not use the facial scrub made from the butter base, she much prefers my salt scrub made with cream soap. Several years ago I decided to try cream soap, but it never went over well as a whipped soap so I tried mixing salt in it and my daughter loves it. So one more time I am going to try to sell scrubs made with this and packaged differently, in stand up pouches.


----------



## shunt2011

I tried scrubs with foaming bath butters and they didn't go over well  or sell well.  So now it's emulsified scrubs and they sell like crazy.   Might try some cream soap some day.


----------



## cmzaha

shunt2011 said:


> I tried scrubs with foaming bath butters and they didn't go over well  or sell well.  So now it's emulsified scrubs and they sell like crazy.   Might try some cream soap some day.


Can't sell the emulsified scrubs either, but my daughter sold them well when she was selling online. Apparently I do not have a scrub clientele


----------



## steffamarie

Going to have an adventure this afternoon and soap with a FO that does not have any characteristics listed on the website...I have no idea if it will accelerate or seize on me, or if it discolors. Should be fun!! Gonna stick to a solid color just in case disaster strikes.


----------



## Megan

I made a batch of black tea fragranced soap. It is supposed to be black and gold, very elegant. I forgot to account for that last time I didn't have any kaolin clay in my mix. This time, using the clay, it turned a concrete gray color...and my pencil lines got ruined because the first layer wouldn't set up before my mix in the pot started to thicken. So now I have a disappointing grey soap with thin gold waves and specks....I wouldn't call it ugly, but definitely not what I was going for.


----------



## amd

Things I should be doing:
Making labels for brewery soaps
Packaging and sending out orders
Making 3 custom orders
Making November soap of the month
Making bubble scoops
Getting ready for show on Saturday

What I'm doing instead: trying not to die. (Sorry to whine... this is the sickest I have been in 13 years... and so much stuff I would rather be doing... and my husband, bless him, has been holding the fort with four children in the house, and he is exhausted.)  Sigh. Today I start handing out jobs to get some of my stuff done. Kids can pack orders, right? Some stuff obviously won't get done (scoops and soap), but the rest of it I think can be done with supervision from my death bed.


----------



## Steve85569

Made a batch of GSL. This stuff is addicting!!! Pomace, Rice bran coconut and it's staying white even diluted ( so far)...

Hoping amd gets over the bug before it kills her! I know it's not good to have trouble breathing. Get well quick!


----------



## cmzaha

amd said:


> Things I should be doing:
> Making labels for brewery soaps
> Packaging and sending out orders
> Making 3 custom orders
> Making November soap of the month
> Making bubble scoops
> Getting ready for show on Saturday
> 
> What I'm doing instead: trying not to die. (Sorry to whine... this is the sickest I have been in 13 years... and so much stuff I would rather be doing... and my husband, bless him, has been holding the fort with four children in the house, and he is exhausted.)  Sigh. Today I start handing out jobs to get some of my stuff done. Kids can pack orders, right? Some stuff obviously won't get done (scoops and soap), but the rest of it I think can be done with supervision from my death bed.


I agree that it might be time to delegate jobs. Sure kids can pack orders. You might not feel it but you really will get better. Problem with strep is the not swallowing, of course, and the absolute no energy for anything. Still remember how sick my daughter would get. 

I have always said that God should make a rule against mothers getting sick, and I used to tell my doctor I do not have time to be sick. Nobody listened when I came down with meningitis when my kids were 1 and 5.


----------



## msunnerstood

amd said:


> Things I should be doing:
> Making labels for brewery soaps
> Packaging and sending out orders
> Making 3 custom orders
> Making November soap of the month
> Making bubble scoops
> Getting ready for show on Saturday
> 
> What I'm doing instead: trying not to die. (Sorry to whine... this is the sickest I have been in 13 years... and so much stuff I would rather be doing... and my husband, bless him, has been holding the fort with four children in the house, and he is exhausted.)  Sigh. Today I start handing out jobs to get some of my stuff done. Kids can pack orders, right? Some stuff obviously won't get done (scoops and soap), but the rest of it I think can be done with supervision from my death bed.


sorry to hear you are sick.Let the fam jump in and help ad get better.


----------



## msunnerstood

Made bubble bars today but need to learn to move faster. some of the tops cracked because the dough dries fast. Might add a scooch more glycerin next time.


----------



## DawninWA

Made some yummy looking laundry soap out of scraps.  I shredded some, left some in big flakes.  Made a batch of half coconut, half lard soap with 10% lye excess, to counteract the superfat in the soap.  Scented it with blood orange, poured it on, stirred it up some, to get it all distributed, and left it alone.  I tried to make the bars as cube shaped as possible, because I want to use it for dishes too with a little brush, and thought that would be better than a flat bar.


----------



## cmzaha

The cut soaps look pretty neat. Wasn't so sure about pic 1 & 2


----------



## DawninWA

Me neither, I was hoping it would turn out, but I had my doubts.  I like it.


----------



## demirhanunlu

Prepared 12 pieces of soap from kombucha tea, Olive oil, sunflower oil, Argan oil and cocoa butter.
My next try will be kombucha tea + olive oil + cocoa butter + black seed oil + palm oil and Sun flower oil.


----------



## Antonia Mungai

Well, I'm supposed to be resting after a head injury, but I had to make soap!!! I've tried hot process for the first time to make a dog shampoo bar, which was interesting, and I keep receiving new stuff I've ordered to produce a new artisan stall display. Super excited about that...I get to paint stuff! And bonus points to my husband who is currently doing the school run, as he's feeling sorry for me. All in all, not a bad day ;-)


----------



## amd

Well, my plan to get the family to help with soapy endeavors backfired. They were most unhelpful, with the exception of the daughter (she's the only one that I can claim was raised by me, so yay for good parenting?). So daughter and I got labels made, pictures taken, and soaps packaged for two new soaps. She took over packaging the His & Hers soap set, and did a super cute job with it. She helped me check the display tags for my shelves and make new ones (she even super organized it to work with how things are packed in the totes, in some cases re-organizing the totes), and helped me pack orders. I'll be taking those to the mail tonight.

Tonight will be packing up for the show, video editing, updating some things on the website, and finishing the brewery labels. The first round of soaps is almost ready to go - I'm super excited! Maybe tomorrow after my show I'll have time to soap. I still need to do the November soap of the month, plus three custom orders. I want to play more with shampoo bar recipes. I'd like to get two or three more soaps made before I close the soap lab for the year. (I'm tired, so tired. It's time to start regrouping for 2019.)


----------



## Lin19687

Yesterday I played with Whipped Shea, wow it had been years since I did that.    Made a few for my last local free tiny market, 4 Lavender (2 each of 1oz and 2oz), 4 another scent I call Charmed. 
A little left over for me to put on people that want to try and smell the scent.... yes I have little wooden stirrers and will be putting it on people myself..

Today I did 5 batches because I was in a good mood and No distractions!  Yeah love that.  
Also made an oil order to pick up next week.
Transferred some PKO into a pail from a box and what was left I divided up into pails for batches.  Later I will fill those pails with the rest of the oils so I will have 9 batches ready to go when I have time to make more.


----------



## cmzaha

Can I borrow her  
I HOME and getting ready to make Soap!!! Yeah


----------



## zanzalawi

way to go @Lin19687 - no distractions is hard to come by 
welcome home @cmzaha !! anything special on your agenda?
the neighborhood is doing a little holiday shopping event in december, i'm gonna give it a go! see if its fun or if i end up choking snooty ladies 
so i've got a number of ducks to line up, busy little bee

also looking into building some different drying racks like these- better utilize some space https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/my-ultra-roomy-drying-rack.33304/


----------



## Lin19687

Oh those look nice and tight on the wall.


----------



## steffamarie

Got my WSP order including a gallon of castor oil!! Yay for bubbles  Currently trying to decide whether I ought to buy some CO in bulk or if I should try out some PKO...anyone have any insight from personal experience?? I'll probably do some research this evening.


----------



## Dawni

I also bought myself oils and butters in bulk, gearing up for my 4th batch ever hehe. . I was nicely surprised to find that Avocado oil, Grapeseed oil and Rice Bran oil are not very costly here where I live, where local Coconut and Palm oil are dirt cheap to begin with lol


----------



## cmzaha

Just sat down from a 14 hr soaping day including cleanup. I did manage to get 10 batches made. Asian Sandalwood, Santa's Pipe, Tobacco Leaf and Amber (2 batches), Nagy Dragon, Orchid & Amber, Sugared Spruce, Cedar Sage and Blackberry and Autumn Leaves. I am getting to old for this...




steffamarie said:


> Got my WSP order including a gallon of castor oil!! Yay for bubbles  Currently trying to decide whether I ought to buy some CO in bulk or if I should try out some PKO...anyone have any insight from personal experience?? I'll probably do some research this evening.


I like to split CO and PKO. I find PKO to be a little more gentle


----------



## Saponificarian

cmzaha said:


> Just sat down from a 14 hr soaping day including cleanup. I did manage to get 10 batches made. Asian Sandalwood, Santa's Pipe, Tobacco Leaf and Amber (2 batches), Nagy Dragon, Orchid & Amber, Sugared Spruce, Cedar Sage and Blackberry



Wowza! Carolyn, you have been busy!


----------



## Angelique

I just got two of these small tubs to go and work on my recipes
Nothing fancy,will get two bars out of them and then testing,testing,testing


----------



## steffamarie

This is White Velvet that I finally got around to taking photos of! Planning a batch of Night Blooming Jasmine for today. But first, lunch.


----------



## Angelique

Looks great!is it white by itself or did you add TD?


----------



## cmzaha

Cut soaps this morning and I just knew I screwed a batch last night, up big time. Yep, going in the trash and I have only thrown two batches away since I started soaping.  Sadly the colors turned out exactly how I wanted. That is what I get for talking bad about Santa's Pipe, 4 oz fo going in the trash can. Do not ask, it cannot be saved


----------



## Angelique

Oh no that is bad 
I also had one in the trash last week bevause of false trace 
It did had a nice fo...the rest just awfull


----------



## Misschief

steffamarie said:


> This is White Velvet that I finally got around to taking photos of! Planning a batch of Night Blooming Jasmine for today. But first, lunch.  View attachment 32537
> View attachment 32538
> View attachment 32539


Simple and elegant! Gorgeous!


----------



## steffamarie

Angelique said:


> Looks great!is it white by itself or did you add TD?


I used TD. Probably should make some natural-colored soaps at some point if only just to see. Maybe I'll pour a tester out of the batch I make today! I use RBO and palm so I doubt it'll be very light, but it would be nice to know.


----------



## msunnerstood

Finally made soap last night. Its been a lil cray cray around here lately (Ignore the lamp in the background lol) Ill have to retake the pic but im too tired at the moment.


----------



## steffamarie

Beautiful!!!

I cut my Night Blooming Jasmine today and it turned out so nice [emoji1360] I really should get a planer. I did finally splurge on a single wire cutter! My knife cuts are just not even and the cheese cutting block I bought isn’t wide enough.


----------



## msunnerstood

steffamarie said:


> Beautiful!!!
> 
> I cut my Night Blooming Jasmine today and it turned out so nice [emoji1360] I really should get a planer. I did finally splurge on a single wire cutter! My knife cuts are just not even and the cheese cutting block I bought isn’t wide enough.
> View attachment 32551
> View attachment 32552


I love the swirls! Its always fun to cut and see whats inside


----------



## TeresaGG

steffamarie said:


> Got my WSP order including a gallon of castor oil!! Yay for bubbles  Currently trying to decide whether I ought to buy some CO in bulk or if I should try out some PKO...anyone have any insight from personal experience?? I'll probably do some research this evening.


I just read the post here that mentions subbing PKO for CO.
https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/lather-lovers-additive-test-results.71119/


----------



## amd

Very little accomplished, due to still being sick. I really thought I was over it as I felt pretty good Friday and most of Saturday, then Sunday struck bad. I'm struggling to get through the work day, have called and made another dr. appointment for today. I have done nothing other than a show on Saturday. One of my best of the year. It's a short drive, easy setup, and not a long show. This year was kind of weird because the crowd was ready to go at 9am when doors opened, so the majority of my sales were all before noon. A huge lunch crowd that ONLY came for lunch.  They did not buy me out (I didn't think they would given how much stock I have), but it was still excellent sales. After the show I went around to the spa to swap out stock and get paid. I did finally get orders mailed out, thanks to my lovely daughter, she helped me with the packing and addressing on Friday night, and then made sure Dad got her to the PO in time to send them out on Saturday. Sunday I relapsed, couldn't hardly breathe, a splitting headache and stomach issues, so I spent most of the day sleeping. Ugh. I am so far behind now for getting things done for Christmas. No bubble scoops made, I have 6 soaps now that I need to get done in the next week, and I'm running out of time. Three nights this week are already booked with other things, Saturday is the annual aunts & nieces weekend, and Sunday is daughter's birthday party. Ugh. I might just have to suck it up and get stuff done.

Thanks for letting me whine. I appreciate it.


----------



## cmzaha

TeresaGG said:


> I just read the post here that mentions subbing PKO for CO.
> https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/lather-lovers-additive-test-results.71119/


I prefer to split PKO and CO, it just seems to make a slightly milder bar


----------



## shunt2011

I too like a combination of CO / PKO for the same reason as Carolyn (cmzaha)


----------



## cmzaha

Getting ready to make a 50% shea butter soap and a few others


----------



## lenarenee

cmzaha said:


> Just sat down from a 14 hr soaping day including cleanup. I did manage to get 10 batches made. Asian Sandalwood, Santa's Pipe, Tobacco Leaf and Amber (2 batches), Nagy Dragon, Orchid & Amber, Sugared Spruce, Cedar Sage and Blackberry and Autumn Leaves. I am getting to old for this...View attachment 32535
> 
> 
> 
> I like to split CO and PKO. I find PKO to be a little more gentle



I'm seriously exhausted after just imaging making all that soap!  But I get you're feeling very satisfied right now! Good for you!


----------



## Chris_S

admittedly it wasn't today but I spent about 2 hours late last week cutting and wrapping my cured soaps in an attempt to make more space for curing more for when I was feeling less man flued. Been making candles and trying out some new scents while iv been ill because of the less effort it requires but mostly as a result of boredom due to lack of energy. again not soap related but iv just ordered some lip balm tubes and I'm going to make a batch of plain lip balm for any homeless folk I see on my travels along with storing a case of bottled water and multi pack bag of crisps for them in my car. Im planning on going into my local town specifically to give these away a couple times a month. It gets pretty **** cold even with proper coats and layers ect can't imagine what the poor folk forced to live on the streets (and thanks to our government doing very little to help there are more and more that end up on the streets) feel like when it gets cold so thought I'd do my bit to give a little energy and happiness to them in hard times. not so sure they would appriciate getting bars of soap so lip balms it is.


----------



## Lin19687

Wrapping and boxing up soaps today.  Later to go pick up Palm oil...and a lot of it


----------



## Chris_S

Lin19687 said:


> Wrapping and boxing up soaps today.  Later to go pick up Palm oil...and a lot of it



I'm sorry it's off topic but out of curiosity can you just get stuff like palm oil and other soap supplies from a supermarket in America? Iv read that stuff like distilled water is much more readily available in America than it is in the UK and possibly generally Europe.


----------



## shunt2011

Chris_S said:


> I'm sorry it's off topic but out of curiosity can you just get stuff like palm oil and other soap supplies from a supermarket in America? Iv read that stuff like distilled water is much more readily available in America than it is in the UK and possibly generally Europe.



Not Lin but yes, Palm can be purchased at some markets though its not as easily accessible at say Lard.  I can buy palm shortening but it's quite a bit more expensive than getting it from another supplier.   Distilled water is in the store so that is readily available as are some oils like Olive.


----------



## Dawni

Trying to formulate my 4th batch of soap (ever) using the soapmaking friend soap calc, so I'm "testing" it at the same time. 

I want to replicate one failed batch. By replicate I mean successfully make nice looking, usable soap.. Because the failure was very nice to use, as a matter of fact, but looked horrible (crumbly and after more than a month it's still like left out play dough).


----------



## Lin19687

Chris_S said:


> I'm sorry it's off topic but out of curiosity can you just get stuff like palm oil and other soap supplies from a supermarket in America? Iv read that stuff like distilled water is much more readily available in America than it is in the UK and possibly generally Europe.


Yes you can, depending on where.   Like here in Massachusetts I can't find Lard for the life of me that is bigger then a pound.  So not Large quantities.
I am going to a warehouse, Jedwards and picking up 44# boxes.... 5 of them, maybe 6, I can't remember right now 

I didn't get to pick then up yesterday because I didn't' want to sit in 3 hours of traffic to get home at traffic time 
So Dentist this morning then pick up oils


----------



## amd

Yesterday was my daughter's birthday, so I only snuck down to the lab for a few minutes. I relabeled the salt bars that were returned from the spa. Spent the rest of the night being tortured - the daughter dragged us to the mall, and then into BBW on top of everything. Turns out she wanted me to smell a fragrance that one of her friends uses, but she couldn't remember the name. Funnily, I had looked at the FO dupe on Monday, wondering if I should get it. Now I probably will.

Tonight I am teaching at church, but I am going to try to get a batch of soap made when I get home. I plan to prep everything over lunch (getting out my colors, cleaning off my work space etc) and hopefully I am feeling up to it. Teaching teenagers can be exhausting when healthy, so I may be more exhausted tonight as I'm on the tailend of what ails me. (Feeling so much better though.)


----------



## Karens62

I finally got myself organized! I’m hoping this will make everything easy to clean up.


----------



## jules92207

We are tearing out our kitchen and old asbestos this week so Sunday I did a marathon soap session since I don’t know when I’ll have a kitchen again. I cut all my batches last night and found one of my batches has a hidden male anatomy design in a couple bars which had me cracking up [emoji38] 

I love the hidden treasure of soaping [emoji33]


----------



## Dahila

made 7 cupcakes bath bombs  and painting 10 huger hearts (also bath bombs; 5 color inserts) still another side to paint


----------



## msunnerstood

I was at walmart and saw a good deal on aloe  juice sooo, Ill be trying that for the first time tonight.. now just have to figure out what scent to make...


----------



## Lin19687

jules92207 said:


> We are tearing out our kitchen and old asbestos this week so Sunday I did a marathon soap session since I don’t know when I’ll have a kitchen again. I cut all my batches last night and found one of my batches has a hidden male anatomy design in a couple bars which had me cracking up [emoji38]
> 
> I love the hidden treasure of soaping [emoji33]


Did you post the pic ?  LOL

I am labeling some soap right not that I almost forgot


----------



## amd

Did not make soap last night. Too tired. Will do it tonight, along with finishing the beer soap labels, and figuring out what needs to be done to catch up with the month. I feel so far behind.


----------



## Lin19687

STILL labeling .........................
This is what happens when you procrastinate and wait till the last week to label some 400+ soaps


----------



## steffamarie

Organized my soap lab with some new jars for my additives and a shelf above my table (courtesy of BF) [emoji7]


----------



## amd

I made soap! I checked my notes and the last time I made soap was Sept 29th. Felt like much longer. It went ok... messy. It was messy. My FO accelerated on me, which I was kind of expecting because it had clove in it, but it was still workable as long as I stuck to doing things by hand. In the end that acceleration probably worked to my benefit for the design of the soap. I'll post a pic when I cut (which might be at lunch because it was hard this morning). Crossing my fingers this soap looks how I want it to.

I fiddled with the brewery labels and finally got everything printed out. Mostly the problem is setting up the label inside of the printer margins, even though the labels themselves do not have margins. There's tweaking and trimming involved when I do anything that isn't text on a white label. When this pack of labels is gone, I'm shopping for something that will work better. So tired of the fiddling and wasted space.

Hopefully I will be making soap tonight too. I'd like to get caught up by the end of the weekend, and do bubble scoops next week if my cough is better/gone.


----------



## cmzaha

I went back to printing on glossy cardstock and cutting the with my rotary cutter, but my labels are 2x4" so are easy to cut 3 or four sheets at a time. It does add an extra step but no more fighting with margins, since even my 2x4 label stock will at times leave a tiny white margin that I do not like.  Back in 2001 an employee of ours talked me into buying a Rototrim paper cutter when I was making and cutting my daughter's wedding and shower invitations. She tried to get me to purchase the 24" but I did not like the price and went down a size. Sadly, at that time I could have afforded the larger just got tight. She told me I would fine a use for the larger one, yep she was right!!
I love my Rototrim.


----------



## amd

I've tried glossy card stock inside of shrink wrap, but they get gross.

Here's the soap I made last night. I'll bevel edges tomorrow.


----------



## cmzaha

They stay perfect for me with my old oki digital laser. Never tried any other printer

You soap is beautiful. What is the fragrance?


----------



## msunnerstood

I found the cutest tins at the dollar store to do my Holiday gift packs in


----------



## Misschief

I made a small batch of DIY Bath & Body's Butter Cream Body Wash, scented with Candora's Dancing Waters. I also made a batch of bubble scoops for tomorrow's market.



msunnerstood said:


> I found the cutest tins at the dollar store to do my Holiday gift packs in
> 
> View attachment 32664


That is really cute! I need to check out my local dollar stores, I'm thinking.


----------



## msunnerstood

Misschief said:


> That is really cute! I need to check out my local dollar stores, I'm thinking.


Boxes anywhere else are just so expensive. Dollar Tree has them. I believe you can order them online and have them delivered to your local store with no shipping.


----------



## loriag

Got my LEGO on so I could try a hurricane swirl for the first time! It’s called making do! Now if only I knew how to prevent the ash besides RA. Couldn’t water discount as I wanted time.


----------



## msunnerstood

Just finished my small loaf of Pepperberry Mistletoe and plopped it in the freezer. Its just a 4 bar size because i was testing (practicing) piping HP soap.




Yep, thats it in the freezer lol

The Cut


----------



## Nan D.

Today I have pondered why one, just one, of my new soaps reeks!


Goat Milk Pifito melt and pour base
It has fresh mint and dried statice flower in it... and some green dye.
I'm gonna do another batch with just the mint. I'm determined to use my home grown mint. 
Oh, and ordered my first molds


----------



## cmzaha

You should not add in fresh mint or any fresh herbs or puree to m&p it will spoil and may be your off smell. Many flower buds will go black in soap and lavender buds will look like little mouse turds. Not pretty... Herbs and chunky purees can also spoil in cp soap. If you want to use your mint dry it well and grind it fine, it will be very scratchy


----------



## Nan D.

cmzaha said:


> You should not add in fresh mint or any fresh herbs or puree to m&p it will spoil and may be your off smell. Many flower buds will go black in soap and lavender buds will look like little mouse turds. Not pretty... Herbs and chunky purees can also spoil in cp soap. If you want to use your mint dry it well and grind it fine, it will be very scratchy


Thanks for the tips
I'll try drying the mint!


----------



## amd

cmzaha said:


> You soap is beautiful. What is the fragrance?


I combined a Lush dupe "smell of weather turning" with a bit of clove and cedarwood essential oils. The dupe fragrance is notes of nettle, oak, hay, beeswax, mint, chamomile, oakmoss and cinnamon. I can't smell mint or cinnamon in it. It is a nice fragrance, but Nurture no longer sells it (I got it from a soapy friend doing a destash).

This weekend I planned my last three soaps for the year [for the store], and made embeds for one of the soaps. It should be an easy week, the embeds were the hardest part of the three soaps. So this week is gingerbread men (with embeds, and two soleseife: one with Sun & Sand fragrance, and the other with a menthol/rosemary fragrance. I have a few lip balms I want to get made, I picked up the lip balm rings from WSP, and my daughter has already pre-sold some to her friends. hahaha I'll have to make her my business partner soon! 

I think I am organizing the November soap challenge, and then I am going to enjoy a bit of a break, maybe make a few soaps just for fun. I got a bar of pine tar soap from snappyllama in one of the forum swaps. We used it a year ago, and every few months my son will mention it and ask when I'm going to make it (she was kind enough to send me her recipe). So it seems like a good time to try my hand at that soap for him. I'm not sure if I will be able to add fragrance to it (he would like it to smell like DB too, that kid doesn't want much), so I will probably have a few practice batches under my belt before I try that. Should be a fun endeavor!


----------



## cmzaha

Whipped up some of my cream soap base in order to make some salt scrub. I have no luck with foaming bath base so going back to my original cream soap based scrub. 



Tweaked my E Stick labels so will get them labeled. 

I am panicking with all I have to do before my big craft fair starting the day after Thanksgiving. Will be returning next week I think to the parents. Wow, I am not even sure how long I have been home, but I think Thursday makes week 2. Guess I will be hauling a lot of soap to the parents to get it labeled


----------



## Nan D.

Got my 10lbs. Soap Base order...
Or didn't






Wouldn't mind keeping the "oops"


----------



## msunnerstood

Oh No. Its happened to me but what am I going to do with 27 square feet of fuzzy,puzzle shaped interlocking play mats?


----------



## Misschief

msunnerstood said:


> Oh No. Its happened to me but what am I going to do with 27 square feet of fuzzy,puzzle shaped interlocking play mats?


I'd be using them for blocking my knitting, especially my hand knit shawls. We have only one room with carpeting and there isn't enough room for blocking.


----------



## Nutmeg Travels

I made another batch of bath bombs. this time playing around with embeds and my moon press.

I used them in the bath last night and wasn't super impressed. the embeds didn't explode out as intense as i had hoped - but i did have some trouble with them expanding in the ice tray while setting. though they are now rock hard.

I'll try some of the others later this week that have 2 or more embeds inside.

I only make them for personal use and i have fun making them


----------



## shunt2011

cmzaha said:


> Whipped up some of my cream soap base in order to make some salt scrub. I have no luck with foaming bath base so going back to my original cream soap based scrub.
> View attachment 32711
> 
> Tweaked my E Stick labels so will get them labeled.
> 
> I am panicking with all I have to do before my big craft fair starting the day after Thanksgiving. Will be returning next week I think to the parents. Wow, I am not even sure how long I have been home, but I think Thursday makes week 2. Guess I will be hauling a lot of soap to the parents to get it labeled



That looks amazing!


----------



## amd

Made a batch of soleseife last night and cut it at lunch. I have a few salt crystals in the soap that didn't get dissolved fully. This was not a problem with my first 3 batches, so I suspect that the cooler room temps are the cause. It gives the soap a neat affect, it's scented with Sun & Sand FO, so the light texturing actually works with the soap theme. I have another soleseife to do, so I will try warming up the water before adding the salt and see if that helps.

Tonight I am going to get another desk lamp so that I have two for lighting pictures, and then doing a photo shoot for online listings. Packaging the brewery's first round of soaps, and hopefully getting done in time to make another soap. 

Daughter has been wanting to learn to crochet, so we have been spending lots of time on YouTube figuring it all out since Saturday. It's a slight relearning for me, when I was 12 or 13 my grandma taught me enough that I could make a baby blanket and then I ditched it. I wish she was still here so much, she was a really good teacher - and I am not one. So this little project is sucking up alot of free time this week. Daughter wants to make her brothers monogrammed matching sweaters for Christmas - she might have her mother's sense of humor because we both crack up just thinking about it. Probably a good thing I'm stepping away from soapmaking for awhile!


----------



## steffamarie

Made my second holiday soap and my first slab! I’m debating how I should cut it. We’ll see after it comes out of the mold. One guess what the fragrance is


----------



## White Dove

I learned a valuable lesson today. After blending until my poor stick blender was crying out in agony and about burn up and I still had not acheived even a light trace, I looked over and saw the lye solution still sitting in the measuring cup! Turns out you can blend until the cows come home, but if you don't actaully add the lye to the oils, you will never get to trace! Who'd a thunk it!
I would have caught that a lot sooner if I hadn't added cream to this particular batch, so it had that creamy light yellow color and texture!
But all's well that ends well, I did eventually create a so far seemingly successful batch of creamy latte soap!


----------



## dibbles

White Dove said:


> I learned a valuable lesson today. After blending until my poor stick blender was crying out in agony and about burn up and I still had not acheived even a light trace, I looked over and saw the lye solution still sitting in the measuring cup! Turns out you can blend until the cows come home, but if you don't actaully add the lye to the oils, you will never get to trace! Who'd a thunk it!
> I would have caught that a lot sooner if I hadn't added cream to this particular batch, so it had that creamy light yellow color and texture!
> But all's well that ends well, I did eventually create a so far seemingly successful batch of creamy latte soap!


LOL I did that once as well. It took me a long time to figure out what was going on too.


----------



## msunnerstood

Made my very first salt cake


----------



## cmzaha

amd said:


> Daughter has been wanting to learn to crochet, so we have been spending lots of time on YouTube figuring it all out since Saturday. It's a slight relearning for me, when I was 12 or 13 my grandma taught me enough that I could make a baby blanket and then I ditched it. I wish she was still here so much, she was a really good teacher - and I am not one. So this little project is sucking up alot of free time this week. Daughter wants to make her brothers monogrammed matching sweaters for Christmas - she might have her mother's sense of humor because we both crack up just thinking about it. Probably a good thing I'm stepping away from soapmaking for awhile!


Wish I lived by you to help her. She might want to think a bit about wanting to make sweaters, they are not very easy. Maybe make them some matching scarves. Lionbrand.com has some free easy scarves for beginners.

Gremlins came to visit me again when I decided to make another batch of cream soap. It started coming together after about 30 min although a layer on the bottom stayed quite liquid after 1 hr cooking it became more liquid after 2 hrs it was no different than an emulsified soap batter. Being one to not give up and not in the least scientific I decided to add in some NaOH solution until it decided to come together. I not have a zapless soap with a lot of water in it  Funny part is, it is a very nice feeling tomato soap. No fragrance because I did not want to waste more ingredients

I am thinking my big bucket of KOH is not good, it is getting old but is in a tight sealed bucket. I ordered new KOH yesterday so off to hazardous waste the bucket will go. I purchased a 55 lb bag a few years ago when I thought I would make a lot of LS, but I found it did not sell well for me.


----------



## redhead1226

Today I decided to use a FO that was labeled from Brambleberry as mild acceleration. I thought OK I can deal with that. I had been wanting to use it. So I let my oils and lye sit and carefully planned my design and mica's and organized everything - did a split method coconut milk soap and proceeded.  In less then 3 minutes the batter was unworkable. I had poured all my colors for a "clyde slide" by the time I got all the layers ready to pour into the mold  it was unpourable. I just plopped it in and Ill see tomorrow the mess I have. UGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!


----------



## Relle

What soapy thing I did today - I made soap of course , after 2 years . It's like riding a bike , I can't actually ride bikes , I end up in the ditch.


----------



## Lin19687

@redhead1226 It may come out.
 I had one that I glopped into the mold, then pretended like I knew how to swirl in it.  Turned out to be a great swirl !!  Which kinda stunk because It was an Autumn Leaves kind of scent and the sides glopped looked like colored leaves piled on the ground.  I had wished it looked like that inside.  Oh well,  Smile and soap, just smile and soap.


----------



## wardbond

Camphor eucalyptus poppy seed top
Charcoal pencil line
Orange wax/patchouli, annatto.
Oo, Po, Co,Castor, sunflower




"Dr Pepper" soap
Ghiladeli cocoa powder
Bitter almond FO, balsalm of Peru resinoid, cinnamon.

And the basics again
CO,OO,PO, Castor, Sunflower


----------



## msunnerstood

Well, I ha a great idea for a soap design for the fragrance "Pink" Reviews were great and I had something happen that has never happened to me making HP soap.  Yogurt was in, all nice and fluid,color in... I add fragrance and it accelerated like it was being chased by the cops. it was becoming almost wax like. I smacked it down as hard as I could, even pushed it down in the mold. Top is crumbly and it remains to be seen how this will turn out but i Guarantee it wont be what I was planning. I went out to try and do a review from where I got it and was surprised,the reviews were locked.


----------



## TeresaGG

msunnerstood said:


> Well, I ha a great idea for a soap design for the fragrance "Pink" Reviews were great and I had something happen that has never happened to me making HP soap.  Yogurt was in, all nice and fluid,color in... I add fragrance and it accelerated like it was being chased by the cops. it was becoming almost wax like. I smacked it down as hard as I could, even pushed it down in the mold. Top is crumbly and it remains to be seen how this will turn out but i Guarantee it wont be what I was planning. I went out to try and do a review from where I got it and was surprised,the reviews were locked.


Maybe you could review it in this forum's FO review page.
https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/fragrance-oil-review-chart-link.47182/


----------



## HoneyLady

I bought some supplies, and played with Soap Calc and recipe ideas.  Also posted here, and got back in the groove after a 2 year hiatus.  (It was a necessary, horrendous, distressing hiatus, and I'm glad it's over!)

Hugs & stuff,
--Honey Lady--


----------



## Dawni

I cut this little piece off a loaf I was worried about.
It's got grapeseed, neem, coconut, avocado, olive, cocoa and shea butters.. With neem and moringa powders, fuller's earth and activated charcoal. 


Doesn't look very nice, especially next to cute kittens lol but test bits feel nice on my hands and lather is decent.

Now I'm playing on SoapmakingFriend calc for next batch!


----------



## Saponika

Making infused eucalyptus


----------



## Misschief

Made 3 batches of bubble scoops. My house smells...... interesting. It's a combination of Black Cherry, Orange & Anise, and Snowman Poop.


----------



## cmzaha

I have a new batch of cream soap in the crock pot. Also poured Sugared Cranberries and Sugared Spruce from www.thecandlesource.com They have the best Sugared Cranberry and Spruce I have tried. The foaming bath butter I made in the wee hrs of the morning came out very good, and not sticky this time. I split the glycerin with propylene glycol, which cut the stickiness, my girls love a face wash I make with it


----------



## Relle

Made another Christmas soap with red/green/white and glitter of course.


----------



## shunt2011

I have my oils ready for 4 test batches. Had bigger plans but decided to clean and cook.  Will make them tomorrow.


----------



## msunnerstood

I stamped some soap and took a picture.. thats it. whomever gave me this virus needs to suffer


----------



## wardbond

Does this recipe seem a little short on water? (2nd Photo)

Anyways, I live for the smell when I combine cocoa butter and cocoa powder. 








Sea water (Brine), sea kelp, dusted with Matcha green tea powder.


----------



## wardbond

Went in soap queen and saw a recipe where they use menthol crystals. In soap..

I have camphor crystals.ehich I have seen used in an older soap book... So I replaced  menthol for camphor. Added some Brazilian lemon eucalyptus. Used the poppy seeds, put a stamp on it and presto


----------



## Lin19687

Another group of soaps.
I really need to take a few pics for the web site since I seem to be missing a few. Tomorrow


----------



## amd

Finished soaps for stocking the store for the year. Made WSP's Gingerbread Man (omg... soooo good! I had to stop myself from licking the soap spoon), and a menthol/eucalyptus/rosemary soleseife. Somehow managed to break the soleseife when I unmolded it  but I did end up with 5 regular sized bars. The smaller bars will go into the misfits bin. Also made a batch of lip balm rings.

Edited a few videos and scheduled for YouTube. Have a few more that need to be done yet.

This week will be finishing up a few lip balm flavors and making bubble scoops, and putting together a gift basket door prize for next week's show. I also have to figure out a distribution issue to get beer from a brewery 4+ hours away to my door for soapmaking.


----------



## Terri E

I made a landscape, secret rose and cross soap for my husband’s aunt


----------



## shunt2011

Made 4 test batches of soap.  Little 1 pounders.  Felt good to soap again, it's been some time.


----------



## cmzaha

did the samples soap well?


----------



## Lin19687

Lye, Water and most of the oils are measured out.
Just lining the molds and waiting till a bit later to start.

Trying to figure out Which scents to bring to a mid Nov show that only allows me to have a 5 or 6 foot table.


----------



## shunt2011

cmzaha said:


> did the samples soap well?



The jury is out on them.  Had some interesting color for sure.  One turned bright pink another orange.   I've not had that much of a discolor when the FO was added other yellow a time or two.  I don't care for several of them.  Hard to distinguish the notes in them.  Might not be the best at this afterall.   Thought one was coffee oob was actually more cherry when added to the batter,  now not sure what it is...ha ha.   We'll see, going to try to pour 4 more tonight.


----------



## Lin19687

Put 8 batches to bed for the night and will cut tomorrow morning.


----------



## cmzaha

shunt2011 said:


> The jury is out on them.  Had some interesting color for sure.  One turned bright pink another orange.   I've not had that much of a discolor when the FO was added other yellow a time or two.  I don't care for several of them.  Hard to distinguish the notes in them.  Might not be the best at this afterall.   Thought one was coffee oob was actually more cherry when added to the batter,  now not sure what it is...ha ha.   We'll see, going to try to pour 4 more tonight.


I had severe overheating but not pretty funky bright colors  

For tonight I am getting out 3 of my stick blenders and working on my solid squishy sugar scrubs with a dual lye hp. I want a cp sugar scrub that stays squishable but will pop out of molds. I made a batch this morning and I am very close. It takes me 3 stick blenders to get it to the staying point because I do not have much stearic in the recipe. I end up adding soap shreds to get the batter to stay together. 

Once the soap is cooking I will be making some bubble scoops.


----------



## Dawni

Tried out a soleseife today... Very first time trying CP after a few HP batches. 

I wanted to soap but was lazy to set up the slow cooker lol

My own recipe but followed calculations and advise I got from this forum.

If all goes well I'll post pics tomorrow hehe.. Hoping for the best!


----------



## Nan D.

Just poured m&p with Forever Young "blossom" oil and some of my new mica powder. 





Terri E said:


> I made a landscape, secret rose and cross soap for my husband’s aunt
> View attachment 32901
> 
> View attachment 32902
> 
> View attachment 32900


These are beautiful! Did you use a mold for the Cross?


----------



## Lin19687

Oh I cut soap yesterday.
One must have been on a bump as it gelled and I didn't catch it.  So I have one set that is flatish on top and bit higher on one side  grr hate that.


----------



## Mistykal

I made some red wine soap, hemp soap & soap dough


----------



## Saponika

wardbond said:


> Went in soap queen and saw a recipe where they use menthol crystals. In soap..
> 
> I have camphor crystals.ehich I have seen used in an older soap book... So I replaced  menthol for camphor. Added some Brazilian lemon eucalyptus. Used the poppy seeds, put a stamp on it and prestoView attachment 32890



Camphor is also good in bath bombs.


----------



## Linda Lee Maurer

Whoa, I just unmolded my very first Cold Process Soap.    100% Olive Oil . . . probably a mistake for my first try.     It's okay.   Some pieces broke off but I'm hoping it will be okay.         M&P , I'm doing okay.  I had one batch yesterday that set up super quick but I had decided to try using almond oil to mix color . . . not sure if that was the problem but I won't do it again.  LOL !    I'll go back to using alcohol as suggested.


----------



## wardbond

100% Olive oil soap can take up to 2 weeks in the mold.... Also some people use a water discount too. And trace can take forever

This was a good tutorial

https://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-body-tutorials/castile-cold-process-soap-tutorial/8

Don't give up, good luck


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

Made my very first wine soap and the next stop is gonna be beer soap... but its gonna have to wait a couple of days.


----------



## JanelleTrebuna

I made white tea and ginger (BB) scented soap last night.  My first mid week soaping.  I'm usually so exhausted from work that I wait until the weekend, but the next 3 weekends are busy and coming here has inspired me to do what I love, which is making simple great smelling cp soap for me and my family to use daily. I poured into a simple silicone flower mold.  I have 3 silicone molds that I use all the time. Basic bar shape, heart, and flower.  Husband's soaps are all bar shaped. Then I rotate heart and flower mold for us girls. It makes it easy to grab them from the shelf and know whose is whose without smelling.


----------



## JanelleTrebuna

Terri E,
Those are absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## amd

Tuesday night I premixed 6 batches of powder for bubble scoops. Last night I made 3 batches of scoops: Gold is Amber Romance (I can't sell the FO in soap but scoops sell out every time), yellow is Sunflower type, and pink is Wild Currant & Sandalwood. Tonight I will be doing 3 more batches, hopefully all will dried enough to package on Friday night for Saturday's show.

ETA: photos (geesh it's been one of those mornings!)


----------



## Lin19687

Stopped off at  a Farm stand to see if they will sell my soaps... does that count ?
Oh and I smelled all the new FO's I got.


----------



## msunnerstood

I ordered some stuff from wsp and took some photo's. I made salt cakes the other day and of course couldnt leave well enough alone and wanted to see if I could make bubbly salt cakes.  The answer is yes, and the salt didnt hurt the bubbles..


----------



## Misschief

msunnerstood said:


> I ordered some stuff from wsp and took some photo's. I made salt cakes the other day and of course couldnt leave well enough alone and wanted to see if I could make bubbly salt cakes.  The answer is yes, and the salt didnt hurt the bubbles..


What did you use to make them bubbly? SLSA?


----------



## msunnerstood

Misschief said:


> What did you use to make them bubbly? SLSA?


I made some with slsa and I also tried bubble up


----------



## msunnerstood

still playing with them, to grind or not to grind the salt. The front yellow/orange one has bubble up in it. the green has slsa. the blue is just regular,


----------



## Lin19687

@msunnerstood  so did you grind ?  Such a hassle to grind when I did them before.
Also, curious how much FO are you using.  I can't seem to get mine to stick but I think I am using too little.

Today I hope to get some soaping done but DD has a Dr. Appt so maybe not


----------



## msunnerstood

Lin19687 said:


> @msunnerstood  so did you grind ?  Such a hassle to grind when I did them before.
> Also, curious how much FO are you using.  I can't seem to get mine to stick but I think I am using too little.
> 
> Today I hope to get some soaping done but DD has a Dr. Appt so maybe not



 These were just small test batches With a standard 16 oz of epsom and a small amount of other ingredients. I used 2 ml of fragrance  And it seems to be pretty strong. I ground the yellow/orange ones and it really did define the detail. Those ones are scented with lemongrass grapefruit.


----------



## Lin19687

mmmmm I can smell it  lol, I love lemongrass.
Thanks.  I will try that.  I like to do small batches since I don't do them often. They wouldn't sell well in the Summer but will in the Winter


----------



## amd

I wrapped bubble scoops and heat shrinked them... all 113 of them. I was going to do three more batches last night, but then decided not to. I'll see how these sell on Saturday, and then decide if I need more for the next week's show. It took me a bit less than an hour to mix up and scoop out 3 batches and about an hour to wrap and heat shrink them the next day, so I should be able to manage to get three more batches done next week if I need to.

November's list of soapy things is pretty short: My annual batch of cream soap, I'd like to get February's club soap done (but I haven't been inspired yet), a charcoal soap, a few brewery soaps, and my first attempt at pine soap. I do have a few batches of lip balm left to make too. Otherwise I'm pretty much winding down for the year. I don't have any shows after this weekend and next, until next June so I'm hoping to sell out of this year's stock and start fresh next year with a somewhat new product line. We'll see how that plan works out hahaha.


----------



## Nan D.

Got my new cutter, went crazy with it


----------



## msunnerstood

Lin19687 said:


> Stopped off at  a Farm stand to see if they will sell my soaps... does that count ?
> Oh and I smelled all the new FO's I got.


it counts by association


----------



## steffamarie

On the docket for today is making a batch of charcoal face soap. I'm attempting to semi-duplicate a boughten bar my BF loves for his face. Coconut, palm, rice bran, shea, and I'm going to throw in a little neem just for funsies. The original bar has argan oil as well but I don't really think leaving it out will make any real difference - plus it's just so expensive!! It's not an expensive bar to buy but why buy soap when you live with a soapmaker XD

Also might try a high shea recipe and one of my FOs that I've had sitting around forever because I buy too many to keep up. Oops! I'm thinking it might be a two-soap day but we'll see. Truthfully I just want more excuses to use my fancy new single wire cutter! I love it. It was SO worth it!!


----------



## Lin19687

Beveling and wrapping cigar bands today while watching Netflix


----------



## Fargood

I rendered tallow today from 50 lbs of free beef fat. No body will catch me doing that again. I’m purely a “store bought” tallow and lard kind of person from now on.


----------



## Orchidgirl

Washed last night's soap dishes, and found myself really loving the F.O. I used..."Wild Rose" by Brambleberry. Wasn't too sure last night, but it mellowed quite a bit as the soap set up. It was also my first time using a F.O. that accelerated, which I was prepared for, but it wasn't too bad. I probably could've done a swirl, and I may try that tonight. Either last night's batch or tonight's re-do with a swirl --whichever turns out prettier--will be destined as Christmas gifts to family, I think--I'm so happy to have 1) found a floral F.O. I really like and 2) gotten started on my Xmas to-do list.


----------



## Misschief

I made a batch of Silver Fox's Shave Soap. It turned out great; now, it just needs to cool and harden up. Here's a picture of the lather, made with what was remaining in the slow cooker.


----------



## Misschief

And then I made two batches of Foaming Mud Mask. I now have three varieties... Jasmine Mint, Sensual Sandalwood, and Cool Cucumber. The recipe is from DIY Bath & Body on Etsy.


----------



## msunnerstood

Tonight's experiment, soap on a rope using some silicon molds I was sent. They are normally for resin but i'm always up for a challenge.


----------



## Lin19687

Thinking about whipping up some Shea butter for a show this afternoon.
Car is all packed up but I can't decide on a scent


----------



## wardbond

Lin19687 said:


> Thinking about whipping up some Shea butter for a show this afternoon.
> Car is all packed up but I can't decide on a scent


I like Pina coladas and walks in the rain.......

Sent from my BLU_S1 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## HoneyLady

wardbond!  Now I have Guardians of the Galaxy running around in my head!  Ha!  

I made a 6# batch of 100% Lard soap and a 6# batch of 75%  Lard soap.  Plus a shift at work, but that's not soapy; it just helps pay for it, LOL.

If you're not into yoga, and you have half a brain . . . 
~Honey Lady~


----------



## SoapAddict415

I FINALLY found the note I wrote in August with the names of people who wanted samples of my butterscotch soap. I got the mailing info for 1 person. Still waiting to hear back from the other. I beveled all of my soaps today too. A few still need planing and I need to take picks of all of them.


----------



## Chris_S

iv just made my first attempt at making goats milk soap not sure if its turned out well yet as i have only just finished it its getting kinda cold here now and iv read sites that suggest you can put it in the fridge but the temp where its sat now is probably about the same temp so i think i will keep it there for now. it turned a light yellow colour but i think for my first attempt i did quite well first batch of soap iv made that hasnt had any scent decided to leave it plain and see how it comes out then if i like it ill add scent to the next batch of it i make. never even used a shop bought milk soap so not even sure what to expect but im excited for that very reason. oh and first soap iv used lard in too usually use palm oil.


----------



## shunt2011

Nothing, nada. ZIP.....I have big plans for next weekend to get out at least 12 batches...I need restocks badly.  Then they can have a nice long cure before I need them in the spring.  Also want to play on the November challenge..see what I can come up with.


----------



## Lin19687

"If you're not into yoga, and you have half a brain . . ."  @HoneyLady 
The Escape song . one of my favorites.

I have to get soaps packed and picked for show on Thursday


----------



## amd

Nothing over the weekend other than (attempting to) selling soap. Campus show was not great. I think they had their timing off, if they had started the show an hour later and ran an hour later it would have been better. It was so frustrating to see the crowds of people that came in during the 40 minutes I was packing up, when the crowd was slow the rest of the show. Also frustrating: of the 30 vendors there, only 6 of us were handmade items: 2 sign ladies who had pretty much the same signs, 2 jewelry ladies, a honey lady, and me . The rest were MLM - including THREE Lularoe vendors. I think the only two vendors who left somewhat happy were me and the honey lady, who I was setup next to. I am so over these little shows. I am getting my butt in gear for next year and working on my display so I can do some of the bigger multi-day shows that bring in thousands of people. I've already been contacted for the two big shows that are done in spring and fall (thanks to a friend who did the fall show and gave them my info because they had zero soap vendors), but I won't be ready for the spring show - it's juried based on display and product. My product is good, but I won't have anything ready for a display when the app is due. Sorry, rambly thinking out loud brain today.

Anyways... this week I'm working on lip balms for a custom order. Friday I leave for The Cities (Mpls/SP) to hang out with two high school friends and do a show there. Next week I'll start dabbling with a few project soaps: Pine Tar being the big one to tackle. Always wanted to make one, and after using one that a member sent me and then my son swiped it, loved it, and is begging me to make more... I think it's time to try it!


----------



## saqqa

just un-moulded my soap olive oil & palm kernel oil soap after 24hrs.
its has a big white layer 
dont have a clue what is it.. 
its not hard or cracky.. its just a soft soap.


----------



## amd

Looks like soda ash.


----------



## shunt2011

I agree looks like soda ash, you also posted the same in another thread. lsg responded.


----------



## demirhanunlu

My kombucha soap recipe:


----------



## Chris_S

Been checking my goats milk soap to see if its ready to unmold so far its way way to soft. i made it sunday about 10pm its not tuesday 12.30pm (England) its been gradually getting harder and more so since i brought it inside last night as its practically outside temp where i was keeping it for first 24 hours. it was made with a recipe using nearly 50% liquid oils im assuming this will make it take longer to get hard enough to unmold and cut and probably longer cure time aswell? is it worth me taking the block out of the wooden part of the mold or should i leave it in there?


----------



## shunt2011

Chris_S said:


> Been checking my goats milk soap to see if its ready to unmold so far its way way to soft. i made it sunday about 10pm its not tuesday 12.30pm (England) its been gradually getting harder and more so since i brought it inside last night as its practically outside temp where i was keeping it for first 24 hours. it was made with a recipe using nearly 50% liquid oils im assuming this will make it take longer to get hard enough to unmold and cut and probably longer cure time aswell? is it worth me taking the block out of the wooden part of the mold or should i leave it in there?



You can remove it from the wooden box.    I take mine out as soon as it's hard enough to get out of the box.  How long it takes your soap to come out of the mold will depend on the amount of liquid oils, the amount of liquid used as well as if you gelled it or not.  I gel all my soaps and can unmold 12-18 hours.


----------



## Chris_S

shunt2011 said:


> You can remove it from the wooden box.    I take mine out as soon as it's hard enough to get out of the box.  How long it takes your soap to come out of the mold will depend on the amount of liquid oils, the amount of liquid used as well as if you gelled it or not.  I gel all my soaps and can unmold 12-18 hours.



thanks shunt much apprciated 

didnt gel this one because i read on a few sites you can put goats milk soap in the fridge and the area i soap is as cold as a fridge at this time of year so i just left it out there. plus being new to this still i wanted to experiment a bit with what happens with different recipes and temperatures.


----------



## shunt2011

Chris_S said:


> thanks shunt much apprciated
> 
> didnt gel this one because i read on a few sites you can put goats milk soap in the fridge and the area i soap is as cold as a fridge at this time of year so i just left it out there. plus being new to this still i wanted to experiment a bit with what happens with different recipes and temperatures.



I gel all my milk soaps too.   I don't have the time or patience to wait the extra time it takes.


----------



## Chris_S

shunt2011 said:


> I gel all my milk soaps too.   I don't have the time or patience to wait the extra time it takes.



well this one is only for me i didnt use any colour or fragrance for this one. does gelling milk soap not get it too hot? im bored tonight so might make another smaller batch with fragrance and gel this one. it wont even come out the wooden box yet still too soft. does using lard rather than palm oil make a difference to unmolding time if you dont gel it?


----------



## shunt2011

I've not had a problem with it getting too hot.  What lye concentration are you using?  I generally do 30-33%  I don't know if lard or palm is easier when not gelling as I've never not gelled my soap.    You can also add 1 tsp of salt PPO to your water and dissolve it before adding your lye.  That will help make it harder to unmold but again I always gel.


----------



## Dawni

I made salted soap pebbles a bit ago.
Unintentional, but I made a number of mistakes to get this.
Read more about it in the beginner's forum after a bit lol


----------



## Chris_S

shunt2011 said:


> I've not had a problem with it getting too hot.  What lye concentration are you using?  I generally do 30-33%  I don't know if lard or palm is easier when not gelling as I've never not gelled my soap.    You can also add 1 tsp of salt PPO to your water and dissolve it before adding your lye.  That will help make it harder to unmold but again I always gel.



33% which seems to be the default on the soup calc so i just went with that. ok think ill just gel in future i mean im not exactly rushed for time so an extra day or 2 doesnt make much difference but im admittidly not the most patient person going. but it sounds like gelling is the best and easiest option.


----------



## shunt2011

Soap calcs are generally at 28% which is also considered full water.  At 33% I have to insulate well to get gel.  28% gels pretty well without a lot of help.   I also get more glycerine rivers as sometimes it gets too hot.


----------



## steffamarie

Went to Dollar Tree and got myself a bunch of new soaping buckets and spatulas because I'm fed up with doing dishes lol


----------



## Chris_S

@shunt2011 maybe im misunderstanding (and thats definatly very possible) the soap friend calc then because next to lye solution it says 33.33%? And I definatly havnt changed that.


----------



## amd

Chris_S said:


> well this one is only for me i didnt use any colour or fragrance for this one. does gelling milk soap not get it too hot?



I gel my coconut milk soaps with no problem, but my buttermilk and goats milk soaps I do pop into the fridge for 12-24 hours otherwise they "burn". I soap at max water (25% or 3:1 concentration) so that may also be why I have problems with buttermilk and goats milk. 

I cleaned part of the soap lab yesterday, mostly getting the recyclable boxes out to the bin (it was trash day). I also entered some of my recent bubble scoops into SM3... and discovered that my scoop recipe has the wrong number of items per recipe so I've been pricing at 8x rather than 4x. I'll be doing a price drop for this weekend's show and online and see if they sell better. Tonight will be lip balm night and probably doing dishes.


----------



## shunt2011

Chris_S said:


> @shunt2011 maybe im misunderstanding (and thats definatly very possible) the soap friend calc then because next to lye solution it says 33.33%? And I definatly havnt changed that.



I’m sorry, I don’t use that one so don’t know.


----------



## SaltedFig

@Chris_S @shunt2011 The new Soapmaking Friend calculator being developed has a default lye ratio of 2:1, which is where the 33.333% comes from


----------



## shunt2011

Excellent.  Good to know


----------



## Chris_S

SaltedFig said:


> @Chris_S @shunt2011 The new Soapmaking Friend calculator being developed has a default lye ratio of 2:1, which is where the 33.333% comes from



thanks thought it was @SaltedFig so is this ratio/% thats generally recommended to use? or does this depend on the recipe or just preference of the person?

ordered some titanium dioxide and some more lye today. want to do so reasearch into liquid soap im intrigued by it as most people iv talked too seem to use liquid soap over bars


----------



## SaltedFig

Chris_S said:


> so is this ratio/% thats generally recommended to use? or does this depend on the recipe or just preference of the person?


Somewhere around 30% to 33% lye concentration is pretty common (it works with just about any CP recipe).

As amd has described, you can go as low as 25% lye concentration (3:1 water to lye ratio), but you might have some trouble with some recipes with that much water, and as high as a 50% lye concentration (1:1 water:lye ratio), which isn't recommended, but it's possible.

About 28% is used when you want to deliberately use a bit of extra water (for design or recipe reasons).


----------



## Chris_S

SaltedFig said:


> Somewhere around 30% to 33% lye concentration is pretty common (it works with just about any CP recipe).
> 
> As amd has described, you can go as low as 25% lye concentration (3:1 water to lye ratio), but you might have some trouble with some recipes with that much water, and as high as a 50% lye concentration (1:1 water:lye ratio), which isn't recommended, but it's possible.
> 
> About 28% is used when you want to deliberately use a bit of extra water (for design or recipe reasons).



awesome thank you for the answer and information much appriciated im still very much in the leaarning phase so any information like this is very helpful .

and thank you @amd i had never even thought of using coconut milk. do you make it with canned version? also could anyone tell me if there is a point where goats milk has been in the freezer too long? its been in a ice cube mold for a few days will this still be ok to use in soaps?


----------



## Dawni

I tried a 60% Olive oil CP soap to throw my HP "soap pebbles" in, and I think I put too much of the pebbles.

What's me and overdoing it haha.  Overcooking, over stirring, over embedding *sigh*

Won't be able to soap for a while coz I finished my lye flakes..


----------



## amd

Chris_S said:


> and thank you @amd i had never even thought of using coconut milk. do you make it with canned version?


Yes, I use canned milk.

I made 48 lip balms last night, 36 will go out for a custom order. Cleaned more in the soap lab. Printed out labels for lip balms and the one batch of soap that is ready. Today I will get everything packaged up and update online listings. I don't teach at church tonight so hopefully with the rest of the family gone for the evening I will have uninterrupted video editing time. I also have to reorganize/pack for this weekend's show. I'm not taking everything and have to redo some signs for the price changes I made. And I have to clean my office. Have I mentioned how excited I am about making pine tar soap next week??


----------



## Candybee

Made some shaving soap today and tried out my new shaving soap molds from WSP. Will see how they turn out when I unmold them. It was hard getting the soap batter in because its thick and gloppy when I make it in the crockpot. I had to spoon the batter into the molds and it was quite messy for my first time using them.


----------



## wardbond

Lin19687 said:


> "If you're not into yoga, and you have half a brain . . ."  @HoneyLady
> The Escape song . one of my favorites.
> 
> I have to get soaps packed and picked for show on Thursday


I just thought pina colada would be a nice scent for a whipped Shea Butter.  Or pineapples


----------



## zolveria

well I decided a take at Irishlass liquid Soap.. I have made MP soap before several time and all went well..
dont know why it taking so long.. to turn to paste.. I started this process at 11am.. in a crock pot.. and it is almost 8pm and all I have a a syrup locking liquid with froth.. ?


----------



## wardbond

A wall of charcoal lavender teatree oil..luxer oil was jojoba


----------



## cmzaha

Misschief said:


> And then I made two batches of Foaming Mud Mask. I now have three varieties... Jasmine Mint, Sensual Sandalwood, and Cool Cucumber. The recipe is from DIY Bath & Body on Etsy.
> 
> View attachment 32988


I am not sure Optiphen will properly preserve a wet clay product. They are one of the hardest to preserve...I have seen that recipe and backed off from it. Maybe enough surfs will hold it but I simply do not trust clay.


----------



## Dawni

Ordered more soap-lies hehehe
That's what my teenager called them when he saw me putting in an order for NaOH and other stuff.
Got some candelila wax too. Not a soapy thing, but was thinking of making a balm coz I got sent some tamanu and moringa oils and I didn't feel it was practical to use them in soap.


----------



## Lin19687

bevel and wrap a couple batches for a show today.   Didn't know I was so low in them.
Oh and I have a Holiday show today from 2-8pm !  I can be there at 11 to set up.  Not that I need that much time but nice to get it out of the way.


----------



## amd

(Have I mentioned how excited I am to make pine tar soap next week??) Packed for the show this weekend. I'm cramped on space using someone else's vehicle, so I had to cut back on stock. Made lip balms and packaged them. Need to get them shipped tomorrow morning. Edited videos. Have one new listing to get posted. Checked inventory, now need to make sure everything is up to date online. Super excited to do my last show for the year this weekend. I'm tired of the hustle. Looking forward to not doing any shows until next June. Imma just chill.


----------



## msunnerstood

amd said:


> (Have I mentioned how excited I am to make pine tar soap next week??) Packed for the show this weekend. I'm cramped on space using someone else's vehicle, so I had to cut back on stock. Made lip balms and packaged them. Need to get them shipped tomorrow morning. Edited videos. Have one new listing to get posted. Checked inventory, now need to make sure everything is up to date online. Super excited to do my last show for the year this weekend. I'm tired of the hustle. Looking forward to not doing any shows until next June. Imma just chill.


Let me know how the pine tar soap goes. Ive been toying with the idea for a few months just havent taken the plunge yet.

I made Pink Berry Mimosa soap and spilled almost an ounce of it (FO) all over my table. smells really good in here but not sure I want it to ALWAYS smell like this...


----------



## Lin19687

My soapy thing is to leave all my stuff from last nights show in the car till Saturday for my FM.


----------



## earlene

Reading the forums hoping it will help pull me out of this depression that's plaguing me. The pretty pictures and everyone's soapy adventures are a welcome read.  So far since home from our trip, I have not done a single soapy thing.


----------



## amd

Welcome back @earlene you were sorely missed around here! I think you're feeling pretty normal for just having taken a big vacation - I can only imagine all the amazing experiences you had! Catch up on your sleep, stay hydrated, and get back to regular life and hopefully your spirits will lift.

Things didn't go as planned for my show this weekend, so now I am not going which gave me a free day to run some errands - one of which was sourcing pine tar. I am so excited for soapmaking this weekend! I'm also going to take a second stab at shampoo bars, making a few tweaks to the first recipe. Another experimental recipe for me will be an emulsified sugar scrub that Shari was kind enough to share with me. I've never made this before, but my sisters might like it so I'll try it out on them. One sister did ask me for a lotion bar, she saw them at a craft show, so I'm going to do some tinkering with that. I think I tried making them once but I didn't like them (too much coconut oil I suspect), but now I know alot more and have a lot more ingredients available so hopefully that translates to more success!


----------



## msunnerstood

Boxes, Ive been playing around with making soap boxes for the last several hours. I have to work on the measurements so the box fits better but here is my first shot at a matchbox type


----------



## msunnerstood

ok last one, the easiest yet. this is my soapy thing for today




The sides are open except about an inch and a half to hold the bar of soap in so you can see and smell it.


----------



## Terri E

Nan D. said:


> Just poured m&p with Forever Young "blossom" oil and some of my new mica powder.
> View attachment 32926
> 
> 
> 
> These are beautiful! Did you use a mold for the Cross?


Sorry I didn't get back to you sooner. My sweet Samoyed passed away and I have been in a slump lately. To answer your question I used a cookie cutter I bought from Etsy. Before I cut them out after rolling out the soap dough I pressed a wood-like impression mat into the dough to make it look like wood, "The Old Rugged  Cross".
I sprayed the impression mat with 91% alcohol to serve as a releasing agent.




JanelleTrebuna said:


> Terri E,
> Those are absolutely gorgeous.


Thank you Janelle


----------



## Terri E

Just finished canning 15+ quarts of Bear tallow


----------



## earlene

Terri E said:


> Sorry I didn't get back to you sooner. My sweet Samoyed passed away and I have been in a slump lately. To answer your question I used a cookie cutter I bought from Etsy. Before I cut them out after rolling out the soap dough I pressed a wood-like impression mat into the dough to make it look like wood, "The Old Rugged  Cross".
> I sprayed the impression mat with 91% alcohol to serve as a releasing agent.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Janelle



My favorite of all the songs my Dad would sing was him singing 'Old Rugged Cross'.  It brings tears to my eyes, that memory.  I do appreciate your soap more, knowing the backstory.


----------



## earlene

Terri E said:


> View attachment 33112
> 
> Just finished canning 15+ quarts of Bear tallow


OMG, 15 quarts of bear tallow!  Who is the bear hunter?  How scary it must be to hunt a bear?  I wouldn't want to be anywhere near.  In my all time favorite video game, Red Dead Redemption, I hunt bears, but it's only a game.  But even then, my heart races, my hands sweat, I turn and race away on my horse in fear when I hear the bear coming.  It takes all my will power to build up to facing down a bear in that game.  In reality it would be totally impossible for me to face a bear with intent to kill.  I'd probably end up mauled to death myself.


----------



## Terri E

earlene said:


> My favorite of all the songs my Dad would sing was him singing 'Old Rugged Cross'.  It brings tears to my eyes, that memory.  I do appreciate your soap more, knowing the backstory.



Thank you Earlene, I appreciate your comment.

My husband used to hunt but he has friends at work that hunt the bear but this batch came from a friend I work with, her husband is a big hunter. We are so overpopulated with bear here in the mountains and the hunters keep them in check. It would be frightening to hunt bear because they are very dangerous but these mountain boys hunt with hound dogs and side-by sides. They can chase a bear for miles. Bear tallow makes wonderful soap, I use it quite often to make soap.


----------



## Kerry K.

Cut my amberwood soap and I love it.  It smells great and looks prettier than in this picture.  Got a craft bazaar coming up at work so I have to get ready packaging stuff.  My soap is still soft but getting hard around the edges so I'm hoping it will cure nicely because I really love this soap!


----------



## wardbond

Bartered soap for garlic,

Friend just sent me a picture of the soap after she cut it
I used a Pringles chip container

Being a farmer be keeper I think she liked the reuse of the container


----------



## steffamarie

Just finished up a batch of Cool Citrus Basil and another of White Tea & Ginger! I'll post pictures after the cut tomorrow. Nice to get a couple of wins under the belt after my stinky stinky neem oil soap  Still holding out hope that it'll quit smelling after a good long cure.


----------



## Allen

Put together a Christmas themed soap today. Scented with peppermint EO with just a touch of cedarwood EO added. Hopefully it will turn out well and tomorrow when I cut it I will take better pics.


----------



## msunnerstood

Allen said:


> Put together a Christmas themed soap today. Scented with peppermint EO with just a touch of cedarwood EO added. Hopefully it will turn out well and tomorrow when I cut it I will take better pics.


I love the swirls on the top. Its the one thing I have always been jealous of since I only do HP. Just havent worked up the nerve to try it

Tonight I made Cotton Candy soap (Not real wintery but a customer ordered a full loaf worth) its in the freezer cooling off. I also made a batch of Bubbly Salt Cakes and scented with Pink Berry Mimosa. My soap room lighting isnt good so no pictures of those tonight and I sure cant move them yet lol.

Here is my soap in the freezer though, as you can see, my tops are somewhat rough but I try to play with that a bit.


----------



## Dawni

Terri E said:


> View attachment 33112
> 
> Just finished canning 15+ quarts of Bear tallow


Please satisfy my curiosity, as my country has no bears and I'd probably never get to even see bear tallow.. .. Is this all from one bear? I know they are big but....



Kerry K. said:


> Cut my amberwood soap and I love it.
> View attachment 33113


It looks nice even now 



wardbond said:


> Friend just sent me a picture of the soap after she cut it
> I used a Pringles chip container
> View attachment 33119
> View attachment 33120


Yey for Pringles containers. I've only been using those, and milk cartons if I don't want circular. They're awesome! Your soap looks nice too 



steffamarie said:


> Just finished up a batch of Cool Citrus Basil and another of White Tea & Ginger! I'll post pictures after the cut tomorrow. Nice to get a couple of wins under the belt after my stinky stinky neem oil soap  Still holding out hope that it'll quit smelling after a good long cure.


Sounds nice, can't wait for tomorrow hehe..
My neem soap seems to be slowly but surely smelling nicer each time I check on it but I have my fingers crossed for both our soaps 



Allen said:


> Put together a Christmas themed soap today.


Yey more pics tomorrow!
I love looking at other people's pretty soaps 



msunnerstood said:


> I love the swirls on the top. Its the one thing I have always been jealous of since I only do HP. Just havent worked up the nerve to try it
> 
> Tonight I made Cotton Candy soap (Not real wintery but a customer ordered a full loaf worth) its in the freezer cooling off. I also made a batch of Bubbly Salt Cakes and scented with Pink Berry Mimosa. My soap room lighting isnt good so no pictures of those tonight and I sure cant move them yet lol.
> 
> Here is my soap in the freezer though, as you can see, my tops are somewhat rough but I try to play with that a bit.
> View attachment 33134


I've tried swirls and HP but have been failing. Someday we'll get there! Haha
Stupid question - are salt cakes, salt soaps? Lol

I've done nothing as nice as you guys coz I'm still waiting for my lye to come.... But I did flip over my rebatch, to get air on all sides, and changed the paper they're resting on. I think it's still too early to leave them alone because the brown paper bag they're sitting on is soaked. So I'll keep flipping until the paper bag stays somewhat dry, then I'll put them away for a nice long cure.


----------



## steffamarie

Cut both my soaps this morning! They were a little soft, but I’m very impatient. The green and yellow is WSP Cool Citrus Basil and the pink and green is Elements B&B White Tea & Ginger. Both soaped like a dream! Drop swirls poured at light trace.


----------



## Allen

Very nice soaps Steffamarie. Beautiful swirls in them.

 I cut my batch a little early too because I am impatient as well.
A little disappointed in the color and definitely disappointed in the lack of swirl in this batch. It was my first attempt at multi-color and doing a swirl so I will take it though. I think the consistency was a little thicker than I would have liked and I used a thin skewer stick.
 The peppermint smells wonderful.


----------



## Dawni

steffamarie said:


> Cut both my soaps this morning! They were a little soft, but I’m very impatient. The green and yellow is WSP Cool Citrus Basil and the pink and green is Elements B&B White Tea & Ginger. Both soaped like a dream! Drop swirls poured at light trace. View attachment 33144
> View attachment 33145
> View attachment 33146


Love the pink and green! 



Allen said:


> Very nice soaps Steffamarie. Beautiful swirls in them.
> 
> I cut my batch a little early too because I am impatient as well.
> A little disappointed in the color and definitely disappointed in the lack of swirl in this batch. It was my first attempt at multi-color and doing a swirl so I will take it though. I think the consistency was a little thicker than I would have liked and I used a thin skewer stick.
> The peppermint smells wonderful.


Yes, take it! I think it looks pretty cool. For a first attempt any swirl I'll take lol and since that's gone and I did not get swirls... Haha


----------



## msunnerstood

Dawni said:


> I've tried swirls and HP but have been failing. Someday we'll get there! Haha
> Stupid question - are salt cakes, salt soaps? Lol



Salt cakes are molded epsom salt, oil, baking soda to drop in your tub. I just made mine to also make bubbles lol


----------



## Misschief

Allen said:


> Very nice soaps Steffamarie. Beautiful swirls in them.
> 
> I cut my batch a little early too because I am impatient as well.
> A little disappointed in the color and definitely disappointed in the lack of swirl in this batch. It was my first attempt at multi-color and doing a swirl so I will take it though. I think the consistency was a little thicker than I would have liked and I used a thin skewer stick.
> The peppermint smells wonderful.


Love the colour. Very pretty. Very feminine. For the next time... I've found that when the batter gets a little thick to swirl with a skewer, try a spoon swirl... or a hanger swirl. I make a black & white side by side and I use a hanger swirl to get it done.


----------



## Allen

Mischief,
 That is a good idea. I was hoping for a darker red color but this color will work with the peppermint EO well enough. Also, no one but me will no what color that I was going for... lol.
  I did add about a tsp of TD to the white portion of the mix and it was definitely thicker than the red (pink) half. It was a fun learning experience.


----------



## Dawni

msunnerstood said:


> Salt cakes are molded epsom salt, oil, baking soda to drop in your tub. I just made mine to also make bubbles lol


Oh! Yours must smell so lovely in the tub then, mimosa is yum


----------



## msunnerstood

I cut and stamped the cotton candy soap today.


----------



## Dawni

I love that! I really, for some reason  love the rustic-ness of HP. Good job


----------



## amd

I broke my website on Saturday, so I spent 10 hours fixing all of my listings and then another 3 hours doing photo shoots, edits and new listings for seasonal sets. Guess who did not get to make soap? Sigh. Then on Sunday my daughter wasn't feeling well, she's still at the age where when she's sick she wants mom cuddles so we piled onto the family room couch and had a Harry Potter movie marathon. Hoping to tackle the pine tar soap tonight.


----------



## Misschief

I made my challenge soap today. It feels like it's been a while since I made soap. I wasn't too sure about the fragrance I used but the one I wanted to use morphs the colour.


----------



## Chris_S

just weighted out my butters oils and goats milk to make another batch tonight going to put fragrance and beeswax in this one


----------



## earlene

I finally caught up on reading here at SMF.  Maybe I won't retain all I read, as I did skim some threads in some of the forums, but I feel like I am caught up at last.


----------



## Lin19687

Dropped off 20 soaps to Local Farm store, thinking it was just consignment.  But they paid me my share right there


----------



## cmzaha

Whipped and mixed up my fluffy shave cream from one of my cream soap bases. I also managed to sneak home and get 4 gallons of lotion base made. I am only making 2 different lotions at this time. It was the getting lotion made, since I am stuck at the parents, that has been driving me nuts. I simply told my mom I had to go home and get it made. It is now off my mind...


----------



## Chris_S

just finished my goats milk and beeswax soap. i think i also figured out why or at least part of the reason why my last batch took so long to harden, i only mixed it to a light trace for some reason not sure what my decision making was behind that idea but mixed this one to a medium to thick trace and it looks much better already. suppose ill find out tomorrow if this one harderns quicker than my last batch


----------



## Terri E

Dawni said:


> Please satisfy my curiosity, as my country has no bears and I'd probably never get to even see bear tallow.. .. Is this all from one bear? I know they are big but....
> 
> 
> Yes, all from one bear and this was just the choice sections of fat. The black bear was 400 pounds!


----------



## amd

Finally made my pine tar soap! It went fairly well although fast! Of course, I haven't unmolded yet so we'll see how well it actually turned out. I suspect I have some air holes. Note to self for next time: Stop stirring about 30 seconds sooner. I might have panicked a bit when it started to go into gel phase in the bowl as I was trying to get soap in the mold. I have never experienced that! I did add DB FO to this batch, it's for personal use so I figured I should make it the way I want it. @snappyllama was kind enough to share her recipe with me and gave me such a great step by step that I felt quite confident that it would turn out - even though I did stray just slightly from the recipe she gave. 

Tonight will be washing the dishes I was supposed to wash two weeks ago. I am officially out of clean soapmaking dishes. I will probably tackle cream soap this weekend, I don't think I'll have enough time in the evening to do it. Daughter is wanting to finish our Harry Potter Marathon (I don't know what I'm going to do when we get to the last two movies, I have never watched them. I couldn't do it after reading the book. How am I going to get out of this?), and I have other things going on this week... including cleaning house for Thanksgiving next week. We're having both mine and Chris' family over for dinner. It's going to be chaos.


----------



## Kafayat Adebowale oyeniyi

So i made my first beef tallow bar @ 60% for tallow 28% castor oil and 12% OO.Dual lye recipe 20%Koh and 80%naoh.......yes i am supper excited..It was super hard.... But it seems i burn my tallow a bit.How am i supposed to melt it properly.?Do i put water in the crock pot before putting my talliw to melt or i just put only the talow in the slow cocker to melt alone?Thank you


----------



## shunt2011

Kafayat Adebowale oyeniyi said:


> So i made my first beef tallow bar @ 60% for tallow 28% castor oil and 12% OO.Dual lye recipe 20%Koh and 80%naoh.......yes i am supper excited..It was super hard.... But it seems i burn my tallow a bit.How am i supposed to melt it properly.?Do i put water in the crock pot before putting my talliw to melt or i just put only the talow in the slow cocker to melt alone?Thank you



Doing HP I add my hard solid oils first to melt then add liquid oils.  Hard to burn them in a crockpot though.   Also, using 28% Castor can make a smooshy bar of soap.  You don't need to use it at more than 5-7%.  It stabilizes lather but doesn't add lather or bubbles.   Coconut oil would be a good addition for more lather.


----------



## earlene

Depends on your crockpot.  Mine burn on the outer edges all the time, as they are both quite old.

For melting hard oils, I prefer to pre-melt in a container that sits inside a hot bath (in a bucket/tub inside the kitchen sink), filling the outer container full of hot tap water.  As that cools down, I replace it with more hot water.  If your tap water isn't hot enough, boil some water in a pan and pour that hot water into the sink to mix with your hot tap water and let sit to melt.  

Sometimes I do microwave the hard oils to get the melt started, using 15 second bursts on the Defrost setting so as not to overheat the oils.  Then stir and repeat the heat on Defrost at short intervals.  Some microwave ovens have very high power and burning the oils can happen fast at full power, which is why I use the Lowered Power settings (or Defrost).

If I'm doing HP, I add my soft oils first and then my hard oils.  But I never use as much hard oils as you did, so I'd probably turn the crockpot OFF when it started melting and just use my InfaRed Thermometer to help me know how hot or warm the bottom and side surfaces of my crock were getting before turning it on again.  But that's because my crockpot gets pretty darn hot to begin with.  Even on low, it can burn.


----------



## SoapAddict415

Today I made a loaf of Orange Satsuma (4 color drop swirl) and a loaf of Cranberry Currant (4 color spoon swirl). I love the way the top of the Cranberry Currant turned out.


----------



## Misschief

I've been getting ready for tomorrow's Christmas market... wrapping, packaging, labelling, hunting for Christmas decorations... and trying to get my two guys (husband and grandson) out the door and out of my hair! It's now pushing 1 p.m. and they've finally gone. LOL Now, I'm having some lunch before shrink wrapping steamer.


----------



## msunnerstood

I made Jelly Soap. Took me two batches to get it where I want it. too many recipes out there


----------



## SoapAddict415

This morning I cut the soaps I made yesterday. They smell wonderful but I'm a little disappointed in my oranges. The orange satsuma is supposed to be 3 shades of orange and a yellow. All of the micas were from Nurture's


 except for the red I used in the cranberry currant. The cranberry currant is supposed to be red with purple, orange and white accents. I can only see the orange in a end piece and a little on the tops.


 Oh boy do these smell GOOD!!! LOL, I can't seem to stop walking by to sniff them.


----------



## Terri E

Made another "Rose of Sharon" secret swirl and a "Sea Turtle/ Mermaid soap and for the bass fisherman, bass soap 
The "Rose of Sharon" is a bear tallow soap.


----------



## Lin19687

@SoapAddict415  maybe they will change with cure??

@Terri E  Stunning as usual


----------



## Terri E

Lin19687 said:


> @SoapAddict415  maybe they will change with cure??
> 
> @Terri E  Stunning as usual


Thank you Lin


----------



## cmzaha

Your soaps are beautiful Terri. I absolutely love the turtle and the soap it is on.


----------



## Chris_S

Just made a batch of coffee soap smells awesome but the fo accelerated trace big time and it got far too thick and lumpy. prob going to have to throw this one. im going to try again tomorrow and i might leave out the beeswax as that can accerate trace too right? after iv done some painting for a friend suppose i better get the dishwasher on before i go bed


----------



## Terri E

cmzaha said:


> Your soaps are beautiful Terri. I absolutely love the turtle and the soap it is on.


Thank you so very much!


----------



## Dean

Made a bar batch with my new SF technique...accidently overpouring oils.  I never could hit the mark. Now I dont have to.


----------



## Carolyne Thrasher

Wow Terri that rose soap is stunning! I woke with a migraine today so I just played around on soap calc and finally printed out 2 recipes to weigh out tomorrow and hopefully actually soap on Tuesday. I also read up on kaolin clay and found some really good info on old threads. Kids are off school so I have to break tasks down. It's really fun when I have a few batches weighed and ready and all I have to do is the fun part.


----------



## Chris_S

@Carolyne Thrasher please could you send me the links to the thread about clays my last try with clay was a massive disaster even though i researched it and did it how i read.

im going to either rebatch my coffee soap i messed up last night or make another batch sometime today.

Terri do you sell your soaps? They look amazing


----------



## Carolyne Thrasher

Chris_S said:


> @Carolyne Thrasher please could you send me the links to the thread about clays my last try with clay was a massive disaster even though i researched it and did it how i read.
> 
> im going to either rebatch my coffee soap i messed up last night or make another batch sometime today.
> 
> Terri do you sell your soaps? They look amazing



Hi Chris, Here’s a thread link https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/kaolin-white-clay-in-cold-process-soap.64124/ I also found helpful info on modern soapmaking and soap queen blogs. I’m not sure what your experience working with clay was but it definitely absorbs water so you can premix it with an equal part water and/or make sure your water to oil ratio isn’t low. I think a lot of soapers blend it into the oils before adding the lye mix. And it looks like most are adding 1 T per pound of oil.


----------



## KiwiMoose

I received in the mail three new soap moulds - a set of ovals, a set of squares and a set of little floral designs.  Oh - and a stamp that says 'handmade'.  
I also poked at my second ever batch of soap which is still sitting in the moulds waiting to harden before  I turn it out.  I made a newbie mistake of using too much castor oil, so it may end up on the bin - or in my closet for the next 3 years waiting for it to harden.
Terri - is it wrong that I want to eat your turtle soap?  It looks delicious! (Not the turtle, but the soap it's sitting on) Nom Nom.


----------



## Terri E

Carolyne Thrasher said:


> Wow Terri that rose soap is stunning! I woke with a migraine today so I just played around on soap calc and finally printed out 2 recipes to weigh out tomorrow and hopefully actually soap on Tuesday. I also read up on kaolin clay and found some really good info on old threads. Kids are off school so I have to break tasks down. It's really fun when I have a few batches weighed and ready and all I have to do is the fun part.


Thank you so much Carolyne


----------



## amd

I made whipped/cream soap over the weekend. I've only done this once a year to use for my footscrubs and every year I do slight tweak. This year was using calendula infused olive & macadamia oil. (The only reason I used the macadamia oil was because I was short on the OO and the MNO is getting close to expiring with no real plans to be used. It was an impulse purchase...lol.) This was also the first year I've gotten to use my big stand mixer to do all the whipping, holy time saver Batman! Last year I didn't have a big stand mixer so I had to whip and rot my batch six times before I got it to hold (ish, I mean, as much as whipped soap is going to hold over time), this year I might be ok with half as many whips. I will see I guess.






Other soapy stuff: I ordered jars for emulsified sugar scrub and for the cream soap that will eventually be made into foot scrub. The first brewery put in a _fourth_ order this weekend, one restock that they can't seem to keep in, and three new beers. OMG, wholesale saved my "life" - or at least my self esteem. I was really starting to get a bit depressed about the way business has gone this year and was seriously thinking about quitting. This has at least balanced out the budget. Hopefully this is just a "hump year" and I will definitely be taking alot of lessons with me. Anyways, I'm squeezing in two of the brewery batches before the holiday the other two will need to have FO's ordered for which is great timing because I have a "small" list of FO's I'd like to order anyways. I was hoping I could tackle the emulsified sugar scrub this week, but I think that will be a Black Friday project - which is ok, these are gifts for my sisters, so I have time. The other project I'd like to tackle is shampoo bar recipe tweaks - I do have to make a batch as-is for a friend who is extremely happy with her results. We shall see how my time works out over the long holiday weekend.


----------



## Terri E

Chris_S said:


> @Carolyne Thrasher please could you send me the links to the thread about clays my last try with clay was a massive disaster even though i researched it and did it how i read.
> 
> im going to either rebatch my coffee soap i messed up last night or make another batch sometime today.
> 
> Terri do you sell your soaps? They look amazing


Hi Chris, I do sell my soap but locally.  Those bars are huge and shipping would be crazy. The rose soaps are roughly 8-10 oz and the sea turtle soaps are 10-14 oz, I know it’s crazy to make them that big but I like things big! Lol! Thank you so much for the compliment!


----------



## Dean

Cut my batch of bars.  Unfortunately it was too soft.  Next day is too hard and same day is too soft.   I feel like a frustrated Goldilocks driven to drink.


----------



## Lin19687

I decided not to soap till January.  This way I will use up what is in stock, calculate what sold well this year and soap in January.
This will give me a little break.  Then when I am going again I will just bang out a ton at once so  Spring will be set and then in early Spring do Summers batches etc...
I only have a few shows this Winter


----------



## shunt2011

Nothing today but plan to get some soap done this weekend as well as some lip scrubs and lip balm for Christmas orders


----------



## Terri E

KiwiMoose said:


> I received in the mail three new soap moulds - a set of ovals, a set of squares and a set of little floral designs.  Oh - and a stamp that says 'handmade'.
> I also poked at my second ever batch of soap which is still sitting in the moulds waiting to harden before  I turn it out.  I made a newbie mistake of using too much castor oil, so it may end up on the bin - or in my closet for the next 3 years waiting for it to harden.
> Terri - is it wrong that I want to eat your turtle soap?  It looks delicious! (Not the turtle, but the soap it's sitting on) Nom Nom.


Hahahaha! You are so funny and no it is not wrong  It is supposed to be sand on the bottom and different shades of ocean water but I guess it does look like a piece of cake! Lol!


----------



## Chris_S

Terri E said:


> Hi Chris, I do sell my soap but locally.  Those bars are huge and shipping would be crazy. The rose soaps are roughly 8-10 oz and the sea turtle soaps are 10-14 oz, I know it’s crazy to make them that big but I like things big! Lol! Thank you so much for the compliment!



I was more asking out of interest because i couldnt imagine someone going to that much effort to make such nice soap and not sell them. Im in england so shipping would cost a small fortune iv seen things on etsy in america charging £50 just for postage. I totally get the liking big things but how the hell is that a practical piece of soap to use? do people use them as decoration rather than soaps?

cut some of my coffee soap to see how much of a disaster it really was, once trimmed its not as bad as i expected and smells amazing love the fragrance oil


----------



## Terri E

Chris_S said:


> I was more asking out of interest because i couldnt imagine someone going to that much effort to make such nice soap and not sell them. Im in england so shipping would cost a small fortune iv seen things on etsy in america charging £50 just for postage. I totally get the liking big things but how the hell is that a practical piece of soap to use? do people use them as decoration rather than soaps?
> 
> cut some of my coffee soap to see how much of a disaster it really was, once trimmed its not as bad as i expected and smells amazing love the fragrance oil



Oh, okay. These particular bars are for a ladies church group and they gave me some ideas as to what they wanted as they have seen my soap before. You are right in that they are not practical pieces of soap I would call them "art soap" and yes some people have told me they let them sit as decor in their bathrooms. I would rather they use them but when you get tired of looking at them you can cut them into halves or thirds and they would make great usable bars of soap


----------



## amd

I ordered 12 new FO's. I only needed one but my inner FO HO went a bit wild.  Tonight I am doing a beer soap.


----------



## Soapyqueen15

Last night I made a citrus mix soap orange in color and I am waiting for it to be hardened so I can unmold it! I unmolded the little 4 leaf clover citrus molds and they are cute! 
Was on a outside job today so I still have a ton of soapy utensils to wash from last night....uhhh...


----------



## KiwiMoose

I unmolded my newbie-mistake used-too-much-castor-oil soap to find that it didn't stick to the molds!  And it may actually be usable once it cures (admittedly it will always be soft).



shunt2011 said:


> Unmolded my ice cream soap that I made on Monday along with some cupcake soaps. Had to work late so wasn't able to get any other soaping in.


Photo please shunty - sounds fab!


----------



## shunt2011

KiwiMoose said:


> Photo please shunty - sounds fab!



I made these quite some time ago. They are long gone.  No pictures left. Sorry. Thanks!


----------



## Dawni

Tried to CP a small batch today! I mostly do HP... This has dead sea mud ^^

You can see which ones I poured in last lol

I also got my hands on TD. My swirls aren't a success; I need to figure out the consistency of the batter when I should add it.. In HP there's just "after the cook" for me lol


If there's actual swirls on the bottoms I'll post pics lol


----------



## Soapyqueen15

Today I unmolded and cut my Citrus Burst soap! It smells *amazing *and I also checked on my Oats and Honey but I do not like how it has turned out smell wise or consistancy wise....uhhh.
I invented it the first time I made it and I somehow messed up this second time. The first time was an amazing batch too.
I think I will follow a recipe for it next time tho.


----------



## Suzy Knight

Cocoa Rose goats milk


 e soap. I used fluid HP. I love the way fluid HP comes out!


----------



## SoaperForLife

KiwiMoose said:


> I unmolded my newbie-mistake used-too-much-castor-oil soap to find that it didn't stick to the molds! And it may actually be usable once it cures (admittedly it will always be soft).


 
It will be quite usable with some pretty awesome lather...(speaking from experience here)


----------



## Misschief

I made another sample batch of shaving soap, scented with Sandalwood and Lavender, and the addition of a touch of bentonite clay.


----------



## Chris_S

Suzy Knight said:


> Cocoa Rose goats milkView attachment 33303
> e soap. I used fluid HP. I love the way fluid HP comes out!



they look a bit like oreos! have you stamped them with something to get them looking like that?

Went to b&q and bought a new set of shelves and put them together. they will be used firstly for curing soaps then rest of the space will be for other crafting stuff. just need to sort everything out now


----------



## Carolyne Thrasher

I managed to get a small 6 bar batch of salt soap with rosemary mint do done and black raspberry vanilla shown below. I’m attempting ombré layers with gold mica dust between. All pink below a very thin layer of green. Both batches had coconut milk added to the oils and I used half the water amount with the lye. Also used kaolin clay in each.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Oh my! ^ That looks AMAZING Carolyne! Love the colours.


----------



## Chris_S

Got some extra stainless steel mixing bowls and planning on trying to make some beer soap tonight (decided againt this idea when i went into my soaping space spent a whole 2 minutes and decided then its far too cold to be waiting about for the lye and oils to cool down). So instead I organised my soaping and hobby shelves i bought last night

Mega excited today got an email earlier asking if i would be interested in setting up and looking after a bee hive for a local church fully funded by them. Contemplating making either candles or some melts instead


----------



## Terri E

Very nice Carolyne! Can't wait to see the cut 


I made big bath bombs


----------



## Dawni

Dawni said:


> Tried to CP a small batch today! I mostly do HP... This has dead sea mud ^^
> 
> You can see which ones I poured in last lol
> 
> I also got my hands on TD. My swirls aren't a success; I need to figure out the consistency of the batter when I should add it.. In HP there's just "after the cook" for me lol
> View attachment 33301
> 
> If there's actual swirls on the bottoms I'll post pics lol


Unmolded and cut these.. 


Nope. No swirls. At all lol
Dead sea mud was much darker than this so I'm assuming the TD got thoroughly mixed in. Not what I was going for but at least they're smooth


----------



## Chris_S

Carolyne Thrasher said:


> Hi Chris, Here’s a thread link https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/kaolin-white-clay-in-cold-process-soap.64124/ I also found helpful info on modern soapmaking and soap queen blogs. I’m not sure what your experience working with clay was but it definitely absorbs water so you can premix it with an equal part water and/or make sure your water to oil ratio isn’t low. I think a lot of soapers blend it into the oils before adding the lye mix. And it looks like most are adding 1 T per pound of oil.



Thank you carolyn for the link ill read through it properly later when i get a few minutes. That was my first and still only attempt at working with clay in soaps so very minimal experience. Been having a go at using alternatives to water recently because distilled water in england is 2 things expensive and as far i can find mostly only available online so goats milk ect is much easier to buy. But i do want to have another go at trying clays so ill definatly give that link a read. Thanks


----------



## TeresaGG

Dawni said:


> Unmolded and cut these.
> Nope. No swirls. At all lol
> Dead sea mud was much darker than this so I'm assuming the TD got thoroughly mixed in. Not what I was going for but at least they're smooth


It sounds like you're putting the titanium dioxide into your main batch and expecting swirls. How you get swirls is you pour off some of the soap batter after emulsification. Then you add different colors to each section. After that you pour them together into your mold to get swirls.


----------



## Dawni

TeresaGG said:


> It sounds like you're putting the titanium dioxide into your main batch and expecting swirls. How you get swirls is you pour off some of the soap batter after emulsification. Then you add different colors to each section. After that you pour them together into your mold to get swirls.



I tried an ITP swirl.. Perhaps I didn't add enough? Or maybe I didn't mix the TD properly? I'm not sure if it's noticeable in the big bar but there's white powder dispersed in some places. It's my first time to use TD, and 2nd try with CP but I'll definitely try again, thanks


----------



## Carolyne Thrasher

KiwiMoose said:


> Oh my! ^ That looks AMAZING Carolyne! Love the colours.


Thanks!


----------



## TeresaGG

Dawni said:


> I tried an ITP swirl.. Perhaps I didn't add enough? Or maybe I didn't mix the TD properly? I'm not sure if it's noticeable in the big bar but there's white powder dispersed in some places. It's my first time to use TD, and 2nd try with CP but I'll definitely try again, thanks


For ITP swirl you still separate out  some soap and mix diffrent colors into each section. You just pour the diffrent colored sections of soap back into your main container "pot" before pouring into the mold.

Edit, An basic example here in step 9 https://www.thesprucecrafts.com/cold-process-soap-from-scratch-516814


----------



## Misschief

I haven't done anything soapy, per se, but I have been doing a lot of reading about shaving soaps and how to use them. I did make another test batch for myself this week (with a bit of bentonite clay added) and played with lathering up this morning. Now I just need guinea pigs... er, test subjects... to provide more feedback than my husband can give me (he's sporting a full beard right now).


----------



## TeresaGG

Misschief said:


> I haven't done anything soapy, per se, but I have been doing a lot of reading about shaving soaps and how to use them. I did make another test batch for myself this week (with a bit of bentonite clay added) and played with lathering up this morning. Now I just need guinea pigs... er, test subjects... to provide more feedback than my husband can give me (he's sporting a full beard right now).


How much would it cost to ship a small testing batch to Oregon? My dad is currently sporting a Circle beard  for No Shave November. He still has to shave the sides. He says he's willing to be a guinea pig.
Edit, I would be willing to pay shipping for a small test sample.


----------



## earlene

Made some soap today, last week as well.  I'm staying at my brother's house in California.  Last week it was my very first pine tar soap.  I seem to have lucked out getting a brand that doesn't smell horrendous.  I actually like the smokey fragrance of this soap very much.  I used some of the pine tar soap to make an Intaglio carved soap for my December-inspired entry for the November Challenge here at SMF.  I really like how it turned out.

Then today, to used up most of the oils and lye that I purchased for that soap to make a salt soap.  It worked out pretty well.  All that's left is a little bit of oil that I can use for frying my veggie bacon and leave what's left for my SIL to cook with upon their return.  Tomorrow I plan to wrap said soaps and then on Tuesday, I'll either pack them in my suitcase or mail them home to myself.  I haven't decided.  I know how TSA reacts to large amounts of soap in luggage (it resembles C4 on xray so inspection is necessary), so I'm leaning toward mailing them home on Tuesday.  I fly out on Wednesday morning.

This is brand I got in case anyone is interested.  Plus I need to save a link for myself for future reference, since I have read some brands smell horrible.


----------



## Dawni

Did not make anything soap related, just ordered some beeswax to try for the first time. And did a little research on a local oil I've been meaning to ask if it can be added to the soapmaking friend calc.... Which reminds me, I should post about it and get more feedback. 



TeresaGG said:


> For ITP swirl you still separate out  some soap and mix diffrent colors into each section. You just pour the diffrent colored sections of soap back into your main container "pot" before pouring into the mold.
> 
> Edit, An basic example here in step 9 https://www.thesprucecrafts.com/cold-process-soap-from-scratch-516814


Thanks for the link.. That is what I did. I managed a swirl with activated charcoal the same way before though, so I really wondered at the result. In my pot, there were white swirls lol


----------



## Carolyne Thrasher

KiwiMoose said:


> Oh my! ^ That looks AMAZING Carolyne! Love the colours.


Thanks KiwiMoose


----------



## JanelleTrebuna

Last night I made a batch of cinnamon sugar scented cp in my new silicone 3 lb loaf that dh bought me for my bday.
I haven't any colorants, so I tried something and I'm hoping it works. I didn't research first, but thought logically that it might be successful.  I separated my batch 1/3 unscented and 2/3 scented. I've soaped with this fo before and I know it discolors to a pretty tannish brown. Then I poured layers and did a bit of a swirl at the top.  I couldn't see a difference yet, but I'm hoping in the next 24-48 hours there will be an obvious difference in colors. :crossing my fingers:  I'll post a pic after unmolding and cutting.  Either way, I know I love the scent and I love using my soap; so its a win, win.

Janelle


----------



## Lin19687

Did a bunch of research but no soaping.  
Will be trying some Tarts soon


----------



## amd

I made a batch of beer soap for the brewery. Had beers with my soapy friend while she was in town. We discussed a ton of stuff - fragrances, essential oils sticking, shows, stock, water discounts, stuff that other soapers do that interest us... stuff they do that annoys us... what we're working on for next year and what trends we think are dying. Oh, and designing new labels for the brewery on my new label size. I like this new size so much. So much easier to setup and print. Shipped some orders. Definitely not as much as done as I would have liked for a 4-1/2 day weekend.

This week I will be working on sugar scrubs for my sisters, one sister asked me to make her some lotion bars so I'll be giving that a go, more beer soaps (they added more to their order, yay!), and I'd like to get a Valentine's soap done, but I'll see how it goes this week - I also need to masterbatch oils, so that takes one night away from soaping. I was hoping to get back to my shampoo bar experiments too.


----------



## Chris_S

ordered some new fragrance oils this morning. made some melts the other day with some essential oils not made soap since the semi successful coffee soap it smells lovely but i blended far too much and the fo accelerated trace so the batter was far to thick so presentation wise not happy with it


----------



## Zing

I made a batch of Creamy Orange with orange 10X essential oil and cocoa butter.  I wanted to bathe in the melted oils, the coconut oil and cocoa butter smelled so wonderful.  I'm not a big fan of orange but my wife loves it.


----------



## Suzy Knight

Chris_S said:


> they look a bit like oreos! have you stamped them with something to get them looking like that?
> 
> Went to b&q and bought a new set of shelves and put them together. they will be used firstly for curing soaps then rest of the space will be for other crafting stuff. just need to sort everything out now



I used a mold that has a pattern in the bottom.


----------



## Carolyne Thrasher

Janelle it sounds wonderful. If your swirls worked will you post a picture?


----------



## earlene

I picked up some priority shipping boxes at the Post Office.  I'll wrap the bars of soap in paper tomorrow and fill one of the boxes.  Also the tin of pine tar.  Can't take that on the plane.   I checked the weather forecast and it will be raining here for the next few days, but clear in Chicago.  I hope there will be no delays for my flights on Wednesday and that my box of soap doesn't get wet on the way to the Post Office (hopefully it won't be a downpour tomorrow).


----------



## amd

Made a second batch of beer soap for the brewery last night. It was kind of spur of the moment - I was moving soaps to the cure rack when I noticed a few bars weren't as tall as the others, so I popped them on the scale. Yep, they'll be underweight (I label at 4.0 oz but typically soaps are 4.3 - 4.7 oz) after curing. I had enough leftover beer to do a 9 bar batch, so I'll be able to replace the short bars. The brewery was asking if I would make extra batches for them and cut into samples (they'll pay of course) so the short bars are a good start on that project. I must have had a soap gremlin hiding in the lab on Saturday because the first batch gave me a difficult time. I was going to make some tweaks for working with what I thought was a difficult FO, but then decided to do it the same way to keep the bars consistent. No gremlins in sight, the soap went perfectly. My jars came in for scrubs, so I started tinkering with the sugar scrub. I put the base in the fridge to cool... I got side tracked and was headed up for bed when I remembered it. I pulled it out, but not sure if I'll be able to use it as is or if I can remelt it, cool and then whip it. I did my soap dishes (the ones I meant to do last week).

Tonight's list will be tinkering with the sugar scrub, making another beer soap, and masterbatching my oils. I might get around to tinkering with my shampoo bar recipe yet this week. We'll see how demanding the family is


----------



## Chris_S

Had a bash at making beer soap. Only just finished it so not sure how its gone yet but so far im pretty happy. i put lime eo in as that was closest scent i could think would be associated with beer that i have in my supplies and put a white foamy top on it cant wait to unmould it


----------



## earlene

I mailed a box of soap home to myself and the tin of pine tar, after carefully wrapping each.  I was even able to fit a book into the box as well to take up some space.  It all went priority mail, so should arrive day after tomorrow.  I'll be home myself tomorrow, if all goes well.


----------



## cmzaha

I made a very nice non-fragranced today :-(  it was a goof. I needed to pour 3 batches for my oil supplier and forgot the fragrance in the first batch. To bad unfragranced does not sell well at all for me. Have not done that one in a long time. I am telling you dementia is contagious. I did get the next 3 correct, Lemongrass, Dragon's Blood and Bayberry. Lemongrass and Bayberry for California Candle.


----------



## Chris_S

Zing said:


> I made a batch of Creamy Orange with orange 10X essential oil and cocoa butter.  I wanted to bathe in the melted oils, the coconut oil and cocoa butter smelled so wonderful.  I'm not a big fan of orange but my wife loves it.



Iv been using cocoa butter in my last 3-4 batches and i feel the same makes the house smell absolutly awesome.

@Dawni the last few batches iv made. so my coffee soap the beer soap iv just made and the second batche of my goats milk soap have all had beeswax in them. personally iv used 1.5% beeswax in and just had a little jiggle of my recipe around adding the beeswax. My favourite soap so far is the first one i made with beeswax. Its cp but i will pm you my recipe if you wanted to try it?


----------



## SunRiseArts

Terri E said:


> I made a landscape, secret rose and cross soap for my husband’s aunt
> View attachment 32901
> 
> View attachment 32902
> 
> View attachment 32900



wow those are gorgeous.  How did you make that cross?  Is it a column mold or something?


----------



## Dawni

Sure @Chris_S 
I haven't received my beeswax but I will soon and it would help to try an already tested recipe ^^

Tried one soap at its 4 week cure mark for hand washing. I'll leave the rest up on the shelf for another two weeks before I try it in the shower.

This one is HP and has olive, coconut, rice bran, castor oils and cocoa and shea butters. Home made moringa and rice powders for additives.

Pics are unedited. I wonder if the green tinge comes through?


----------



## Lin19687

I can see the color.  I find that the darker or even ones that you use More of the colorant seem to do this.  No biggie


----------



## shunt2011

I too can see the color.  Not a problem really.  I sometimes have issues with dark colors mostly.  I haven't had anything stain to date.


----------



## JanelleTrebuna

Carolyne Thrasher said:


> Janelle it sounds wonderful. If your swirls worked will you post a picture?


I will.  The top looks lovely now, and I cut them into bars yesterday.  I'm just waiting for the insides to darken.  There are swirls there.   I was super psyched it worked!  And can't wait to get some proper micas to play with adding color.  This was so much fun, kind of "secret squirrel" like.  But it is harder to control when you can't see what is happening. 

Janelle


----------



## amd

I finished my sugar scrubs - I think. I have never made or used a sugar scrub so I'm not really sure what it's supposed to look/feel like. Then my box from NG arrived so I was busy blissfully smelling my new FO haul (and shoving bottles under everyone's noses). Daughter had a few projects she needed help with, and then hubby needed help with some electrical stuff... and pretty soon it was bedtime and I didn't get the challenge survey sent out. Sigh. No soapmaking or masterbatching got done. Tonight is my "BFF since diapers" birthday so we are meeting up for a wine tasting at the brewery (she's the wino, I'll stick to beer), so maybe Thursday...


----------



## Kerry K.

Well, I got invited to a craft show at work, so I've been busy packing up and labeling my cured soaps (they all smell great).  Spent the weekend designing and printing labels.  We also packed body butters and one hair conditioner, plus some perfume oils.  I'm so excited, everything looks great.  This isn't a proper craft show, it's to showcase the talents of people at work, but I'm told that a lot of people will be there.  Very happy with how perfectly the labels turned out.


----------



## Chris_S

I was far too excited this morning that when i thought it was ready i cut my beer soap. love how its turned out but think i need to add some light brown mica to the bottom section to make it stand out more as its not alot different to the td white foamy part at the top. I absolutely love how the foamy parts turned out though i really didnt expect much on this first attempt. The foamy part was smaller at that end not sure why it turned out like that because i tried to flatten the bottom section to make it even but saying that im still very happy although iv yet to cut it all i decided after that first cut it was still a bit too soft to cut any more.

Did some painting and decorating for a friend then went to pick up a parcel with all my lovely new FOs


----------



## earlene

Looks green to me.  So does your lather.



Dawni said:


> Sure @Chris_S
> I haven't received my beeswax but I will soon and it would help to try an already tested recipe ^^
> 
> Tried one soap at its 4 week cure mark for hand washing. I'll leave the rest up on the shelf for another two weeks before I try it in the shower.
> 
> This one is HP and has olive, coconut, rice bran, castor oils and cocoa and shea butters. Home made moringa and rice powders for additives.
> 
> Pics are unedited. I wonder if the green tinge comes through?
> View attachment 33409
> View attachment 33408


----------



## amd

I did not get my oils masterbatched last night before I left for my besties birthday dinner, so I did 24lbs today on my lunch hour. It should be cooled enough to use tonight so I can finish the last soap batch for the brewery. I'm feeling itchy to make a Valentine's Day soap, so I might start planning one to do over the weekend. It's not too early, right?


----------



## Miki

Got back from the doctor thinking I'd celebrate this last appointment with a batch of activated charcoal soap... ok, the temps were up in the 30's... summer is nearly here, soap kitchen on the front veranda, in the sun.... I'm on a high, add the lye, here's me thinking oh its going nice and quick, added the sf and charcoal..... 
Of course its a false trace! Zap tested it (ouch), quickly rebatched it all and phew its turned out fine (had DH do the zap test).


----------



## Dawni

Heh... I knew it. 

So I guess now if someone asks me how to get green soap I'll point to Moringa lol

I got soap on a stick the other night, but managed to mold it. Other things needed my attention so the cut was put off til much later and when I did cut most crumbled.

I rebatched last night, while my sister's beer pong party was going on and was, of course, distracted. I might have messed up molding about 1/4 of it.. Let's see.


----------



## Chris_S

made a second batch of beer soap but used some brown mica for the bottom layer and apparently brown and white makes a horrible grey colour. Who knew i was working on the assumption that white makes colours lighter but apparently this is the exception to this. Anyways i know it wont look like beer so i just did a fluffy top to it and hope it looks ok when cured. After this disaster i decided i needed a more suitable colour as the brown was very dark so iv just ordered a golden mica which should be closer to a beer colour. also pricing up shampoo bar m+p base for myself


----------



## Misschief

Chris_S said:


> made a second batch of beer soap but used some brown mica for the bottom layer and apparently brown and white makes a horrible grey colour. Who knew i was working on the assumption that white makes colours lighter but apparently this is the exception to this. Anyways i know it wont look like beer so i just did a fluffy top to it and hope it looks ok when cured. After this disaster i decided i needed a more suitable colour as the brown was very dark so iv just ordered a golden mica which should be closer to a beer colour. also pricing up shampoo bar m+p base for myself


I use a bit of cocoa powder to make my beer soap darker. The top and swirls are lightened with Titanium Dioxide.


----------



## Kafayat Adebowale oyeniyi

Kerry K. said:


> Well, I got invited to a craft show at work, so I've been busy packing up and labeling my cured soaps (they all smell great).  Spent the weekend designing and printing labels.  We also packed body butters and one hair conditioner, plus some perfume oils.  I'm so excited, everything looks great.  This isn't a proper craft show, it's to showcase the talents of people at work, but I'm told that a lot of people will be there.  Very happy with how perfectly the labels turned out.
> 
> View attachment 33430


Woow...goodluck.


Kerry K. said:


> Well, I got invited to a craft show at work, so I've been busy packing up and labeling my cured soaps (they all smell great).  Spent the weekend designing and printing labels.  We also packed body butters and one hair conditioner, plus some perfume oils.  I'm so excited, everything looks great.  This isn't a proper craft show, it's to showcase the talents of people at work, but I'm told that a lot of people will be there.  Very happy with how perfectly the labels turned out.
> 
> View attachment 33430


----------



## Chris_S

Misschief said:


> I use a bit of cocoa powder to make my beer soap darker. The top and swirls are lightened with Titanium Dioxide.



the problem is you have used some awesome logic there  my logic was apparently doomed from the start and changed because of how dark it turned the batter. Iv got a box of cocoa powder but it would never of crossed my mind to use it in a beer soap. Iv used titanium dioxide for the top bit of mine too. Do you need to pulse the cocoa powder in a coffee grinder to get rid of any lumps? and lastly how much would you use to get that shade ppo? i guess ill just have to use the golden mica for another batch oh well


----------



## JanelleTrebuna

I cut the inside of the soap and took pics.  I started a thread called "Secret Squirrel" soap in the picture gallery to share my excitement that the quirky process I used worked.  

Janelle


----------



## Debbie Alain

Misschief said:


> I use a bit of cocoa powder to make my beer soap darker. The top and swirls are lightened with Titanium Dioxide.


beautiful


----------



## Terri E

SunRiseArts said:


> wow those are gorgeous.  How did you make that cross?  Is it a column mold or something?



I used a cookie cutter I bought on Etsy. I rolled out my soap dough, pressed a wood-like impression mat into the dough to make it look like wood, "The Old Rugged Cross" then cut out each cross. I affixed each cross to the soap using soap glue or paste  I also rubbed some gold and burgundy mica on the edges of each cross.
I sprayed the impression mat with 91% alcohol to serve as a releasing agent.


----------



## Misschief

Chris_S said:


> the problem is you have used some awesome logic there  my logic was apparently doomed from the start and changed because of how dark it turned the batter. Iv got a box of cocoa powder but it would never of crossed my mind to use it in a beer soap. Iv used titanium dioxide for the top bit of mine too. Do you need to pulse the cocoa powder in a coffee grinder to get rid of any lumps? and lastly how much would you use to get that shade ppo? i guess ill just have to use the golden mica for another batch oh well



I didn't use much at all. What I do is make a slurry... cocoa powder (a teaspoon or so) with a bit of water, enough to make a pourable slurry. When it's time to add the colorant, I go by sight, not amount. I don't pulse the cocoa in a coffee grinder; I don't find I need to.


----------



## Loralei

I finally got to take a photo of the red wine soap I made as family Christmas gifts- I'm calling it "Que Syrah Syrah"


----------



## Kafayat Adebowale oyeniyi

So i made a goatmilk and coffe bar....i decided to toss 1 into the freezer and i left the other at room temperature.......Going forward i think i love the colour of the soap tossed in the freezer


----------



## Chris_S

Misschief said:


> I didn't use much at all. What I do is make a slurry... cocoa powder (a teaspoon or so) with a bit of water, enough to make a pourable slurry. When it's time to add the colorant, I go by sight, not amount. I don't pulse the cocoa in a coffee grinder; I don't find I need to.



awesome thank you for sharing your method. The last beer soap i made smells amazing but is rather grey coloured so im just gunna tell people its based on a mud pie and miss out the beer part  so iv come up with the name mango mud pie.
 Do you need to take say 5ml of water or whatever your mixing the lye with and use that to mix the powder? so far iv opted for mixing them with a measured by eye amount of oil out of the recipe. 

Think im going to have another try at coffee soap tonight. Then one more try at beer soap with this method for colouring then im going to have to wait for these to cure im running out of space to put them to cure.

I ordered a bunch of candle wax dye this week arrived thursday i ordered 100g of 3 colours and got 100g of 2 types and only 10g of the third so i rang them and they said they would get it resent today so this afternoon i got a package thinking it was a bit wierd because it felt nothing like candle dye opened it and it was 100g of lavender petals whaat i wanted was lavender wax dye not lavender itself i mean it smells amazing and i hope they let me keep it because i love the smell of lavender but it doesnt help much as i was going to make candles this weekend and they dont open now till Monday


----------



## KiwiMoose

Loralei said:


> I finally got to take a photo of the red wine soap I made as family Christmas gifts- I'm calling it "Que Syrah Syrah"


Love the name! What a great idea.

I made a Rosemary and Citrus soap today - with real lemon juice in it.  EOs were Rosemary, Bergamot and May Chang.  I also churned up a little dried rosemary in the grinder and added about a tablespoon to the mix.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## Dawni

Rice soap in the slow cooker. Rice water from third washing of purple sticky rice, plus water from boiling white rice, and rice powder added to the oils.. Let's see how it goes.


----------



## Terri E

Dawni said:


> Rice soap in the slow cooker. Rice water from third washing of purple sticky rice, plus water from boiling white rice, and rice powder added to the oils.. Let's see how it goes.



I put rice flour in all of my soap and love it! I bet your soap will be wonderful


----------



## msunnerstood

One of my favorite parts of soap making is the excitement to see whats inside when you cut it. The top can come out perfect and yet you dont know till the next day exactly what you have. For this soap, I wanted a big uneven top because i was glittering with 3 different mica glitters. Here is todays cut.


----------



## Loralei

@msunnerstood , I love that photo!! I've only made 3 batches of soap,  so am intimidated by the idea of mixing colours.. yours reminds me of cotton candy, yum!


I'm in the throes of holiday making - yesterday I made some paw wax for the four footers in various homes, and today, I will be making hand salve, and maybe a beer soap.. it'll be a short cure, but I know it won't get used right away, so I may just take the risk....


----------



## KiwiMoose

msunnerstood said:


> View attachment 33471
> 
> View attachment 33472



Just beautiful Missy!


----------



## msunnerstood

Loralei said:


> @msunnerstood , I love that photo!! I've only made 3 batches of soap,  so am intimidated by the idea of mixing colours.. yours reminds me of cotton candy, yum!



Thank you. I do HP so sometimes colors are tricky but I did this as an In the Pot swirl. Imade two wells in the batter and added a color of each and just mixed it in a small area. Then took my spatula and just mixed all the batter some. HP doesnt tend to merge colors quickly so you can get away with mixing it a bit. I then just poured it right from the crock pot into the mold.


----------



## Misschief

I bought a 2.5 qt Crock Pot today, especially for soap making.

And, a couple of hours later, I'm making a batch of Lindy's Cream Soap.


----------



## KiwiMoose

I turned my Rosemary and Citrus Soap out of its moulds. It looks so creamy, I’m very happy with it. Hope it’s good when I try it out.


----------



## Dawni

Dawni said:


> Rice soap in the slow cooker. Rice water from third washing of purple sticky rice, plus water from boiling white rice, and rice powder added to the oils.. Let's see how it goes.


Unmolded these! I used an ice tray spur of the moment since had a fluid enough HP batter and figured I'll try making them cute lil rice soaps


@msunnerstood, I love looking at your soaps! They inspire me to keep at it with HP instead of CP, to make better looking soaps coz you show they can be done. I love the colors on this one, and it looks so soft


----------



## Zing

KiwiMoose said:


> View attachment 33476
> I turned my Rosemary and Citrus Soap out of its moulds. It looks so creamy, I’m very happy with it. Hope it’s good when I try it out.


 Keep us posted on this recipe, KiwiMoose.  These are beautiful and I'm curious about your colorants, it's so white.  I want to try your scent blend.  My son recently told me to combine bergamot and may chang which I never would have thought of on my own, and it's great.

I'm on round 2 of testing a lotion bar recipe -- I'm attempting to duplicate a name brand.  First round was a flop (I'll rebatch it later).  Second round is so close.  These are soooo easy, don't know where they've been all my life!


----------



## Misschief

Zing, I made some lotion bars yesterday, too. I realize, after the fact, that they're not really my thing. I'll either pass them on to someone else or use them in another product, like lip balm.

I made a batch of Lindy's Cream Soap, which is now curing. I did  a LOT of reading and watching YouTube videos before, during, and after the making.


----------



## amd

I checked my cream soap and rewhipped it. It whipped up really nice so I added fragrance (a combination of lavender, lime and patchouli EO's with a touch of NG Lavender Sage FO because I was short on lavender EO - turns out there was a bottle hiding in plain sight, sigh...), pumice and preservative. It's going to sit for another month before I jar it for foot scrubs. 

I gifted one of the sugar scrubs I made to a friend, she's been raving about it and wants to buy 7 for gifting. A little hesitant because 1) this is the first time I've made sugar scrub so I haven't done any shelf life testing and 2) I am out of small plastic jars, the only option available locally is small glass canning jars, and I don't like glass in the shower... On the plus side, I did discover that if I use NG's Bite Me FO and call it Cherry Limeade my husband will rub whatever it is all over his body and come to bed smelling like a popsicle... (he really likes Cherry Limeade and decided to check out the tub of pink stuff sitting on the shower ledge, he's a fan.)

I made a second batch of shampoo bars, went slightly better than the first batch - I'll detail that in my shampoo bar thread.

Daughter helped me design a Valentine's soap, and made the m&p embeds for me. We'll get around to making the rest of the soap later this week.

This week's agenda: finishing the VDay soap, maybe making the March soap, doing dishes, and then either working on examples of wedding favors for the bridal show, or a batch of charcoal soap. I haven't decided.


----------



## Zing

Misschief said:


> Zing, I made some lotion bars yesterday, too. I realize, after the fact, that they're not really my thing. I'll either pass them on to someone else or use them in another product, like lip balm.
> View attachment 33484


 Yeah, some people really like them, others prefer lotion lotion.  My sons are rock climbers and their hands take a beating and they swear by this product.  They got me hooked as well and it's better than the 100 prescription cremes I've tried.  Let us know how the cream soap turns out!


----------



## Dean

Accidently erased two of my soap recipes.  My soapy thing is a soapy mistake.


----------



## msunnerstood

Im diluting the laundry soap i made last night


----------



## KiwiMoose

Zing said:


> Keep us posted on this recipe, KiwiMoose.  These are beautiful and I'm curious about your colorants, it's so white.  I want to try your scent blend.  My son recently told me to combine bergamot and may chang which I never would have thought of on my own, and it's great.


Funny enough - that's exactly what I used!  I had (of the EOs) 30% rosemary, 30% bergamot and 30% May Chang (give or take 10%). And I used real lemon juice in the soap recipe.
Also - the colour is au natural


----------



## GreenDragon

Chris_S said:


> awesome thank you for sharing your method. The last beer soap i made smells amazing but is rather grey coloured so im just gunna tell people its based on a mud pie and miss out the beer part  so iv come up with the name mango mud pie.
> Do you need to take say 5ml of water or whatever your mixing the lye with and use that to mix the powder? so far iv opted for mixing them with a measured by eye amount of oil out of the recipe.



I've had success coloring beer soaps two ways:  For a light green color I use an IPA beer with extra virgin olive oil (a nice dark green brand).  For a tan I use a brown ale, and a stout will give a rich brown color.  I've also made a Black & Tan by adding some Charcoal to 1/2 the batch.


----------



## Patty Kicera

msunnerstood said:


> One of my favorite parts of soap making is the excitement to see whats inside when you cut it. The top can come out perfect and yet you dont know till the next day exactly what you have. For this soap, I wanted a big uneven top because i was glittering with 3 different mica glitters. Here is todays cut.
> 
> View attachment 33471
> 
> View attachment 33472





msunnerstood said:


> One of my favorite parts of soap making is the excitement to see whats inside when you cut it. The top can come out perfect and yet you dont know till the next day exactly what you have. For this soap, I wanted a big uneven top because i was glittering with 3 different mica glitters. Here is todays cut.
> 
> View attachment 33471
> 
> View attachment 33472


----------



## Patty Kicera

Lovely!  Is hat HP ?  If so it
Is really smooth looking!  Nice job!


----------



## msunnerstood

Patty Kicera said:


> Lovely!  Is hat HP ?  If so it
> Is really smooth looking!  Nice job!


Yes its HP. And Thank you!


----------



## Chris_S

GreenDragon said:


> I've had success coloring beer soaps two ways:  For a light green color I use an IPA beer with extra virgin olive oil (a nice dark green brand).  For a tan I use a brown ale, and a stout will give a rich brown color.  I've also made a Black & Tan by adding some Charcoal to 1/2 the batch.



interesting ideas ill write that in my soaping book and pick up some newcastle brown next time im at the shop. Given you are in america you probably dont know what that is though. I dont know if this would be an issue for you but i dont think iv ever seen an general olive oil that dark that isnt ev olive oil and that only comes in dark botttles so until you get it home and open it theres no actual way of telling if its the colour you would want for soap making purposes.


----------



## GreenDragon

I love Newcastle!  Also Boddingtons Pub Ale.  Great on a hot Texas summer day.   One thing to watch out for:  the darker the beer the more sugars it contains therefore the more likely it will accelerate and or gel. 

As for getting a green EVOO, just cheat and add some green coloring


----------



## Chris_S

GreenDragon said:


> I love Newcastle!  Also Boddingtons Pub Ale.  Great on a hot Texas summer day.   One thing to watch out for:  the darker the beer the more sugars it contains therefore the more likely it will accelerate and or gel.
> 
> As for getting a green EVOO, just cheat and add some green coloring



oh well i stand corrected then. Boddingtons used to be brewed in my local city, Manchester now apparently brewed somewhere in Lancashire the joys of Wikipedia. I dont drink much, 2 pints a month is most i will have and have never tried newcastle brown i do like boddingtons when the fancy takes me though. Iv only got a bright green mica and iv ordered enough recently think ill stick to the suggestion without using mica as last time i did that it was a greeny mud colour smells lovely though. decided its not getting called a beer soap now its getting called a mango mud pie it just happens to have beer in but thats getting forgotton for sake of having a little bit of pride left lol ill also make a note about the darker ales tracing faster thanks for the info much appreciated 

I spent about 4 hours tonight setting up sm3 and inputting some of the inventory set up my spare pc in my living room so i am closer to all the stuff im logging into it i definatly need my office chair a basic dining chair is not comfy after an hours sitting down. More of the same tomorrow day/night think im starting to get to grips with it just finding it very time consuming. I also did a bit of research into pure castile soap and thinking about giving that a try out just because its soap without all the prep and weighing loads of oils plus its cheap v multi oils soap


----------



## Carolyne Thrasher

Dawni said:


> Rice soap in the slow cooker. Rice water from third washing of purple sticky rice, plus water from boiling white rice, and rice powder added to the oils.. Let's see how it goes.


What does rice water and flour do for a soap recipe?


----------



## Dawni

In soap, I guess mostly for label appeal lol

However, rice water and rice powder alone, are very good for your skin.. The claim is it lessens dark spots, acne and wrinkles, and overall help you have smoother skin.

Some do say that continuously using rice milk soap has given them the above results... But at the very least, the soap bar itself (my observation) has an added smooth silky-ness feel when rice used.

Not to mention it's a very cheap additive for us, since rice is always available at home and the water would be otherwise thrown away..


----------



## steffamarie

Well, I finally got all the things I needed to make a proper KOH HP shave soap! I followed the instructions on the now-famous "My first shaving soap is a success" thread including DeeAnna's method of using two double-boilers and a two-step process. It was my first batch of HP and I think I didn't cover the bowl tightly enough at first. I ended up with a lot of harder chunks and it was almost impossible to stir together while cooking. I cooked it for about 30 minutes and got no zap after that, so I added my superfat and extra glycerine and mashed that in as best I could.

I decided that it was going to need some kneading (pun intended), so I put a pair of thick gardening gloves under my nitrile ones to protect my hands from the heat and set to mashing. It didn't take long to break up most of the bigger clumps and get them smashed down into the rest of the soap mass. I separated some off to be unscented because I plan on giving this to family for Christmas and my dad doesn't do well with fragrances. The remainder I fragranced with WSP Barber Shoppe (yum - my house smells amazing) and smushed into bail jars. I did have some left at the end after filling all my jars so I rolled it up into a log that I can cut for refill pucks later. The soap pot (a Pyrex bowl) that I used has lots of residual soap on it, so I'll be taking that into the shower later today to give it a test drive. From the lather I worked up off my gloves with BF's shave brush, I think this is a smashing success. Pictures incoming when I can upload them off my phone.


----------



## cmzaha

Getting ready to pour a batch of Black Irish from Oregon Trails for a vendor at my Wed market. While I like the fragrance I cannot sell it so I have her purchase the fragrance. I just will not stock what does not sell anymore. This is the last batch for the year, since I am back to the parents next week. :-(  After the soap is poured I need to finish up some hats and hoods for market tomorrow, and hoping the rain holds off until after market.


----------



## Loralei

KiwiMoose said:


> View attachment 33476
> I turned my Rosemary and Citrus Soap out of its moulds. It looks so creamy, I’m very happy with it. Hope it’s good when I try it out.



It looks amazing!!!


----------



## Loralei

I made a batch of Guinness soap the other day, and cut it today.. fragranced with sandalwood, for needle, and black pepper essential oils.  Will be gifting it to the men in my life for Christmas,  either a little note to say wait until the new year to use, as time got away from me, and my core time is short!


----------



## amd

Moved the tote of dirty soap dishes upstairs so I could wash them...


----------



## Carolyne Thrasher

Dawni said:


> In soap, I guess mostly for label appeal lol
> 
> However, rice water and rice powder alone, are very good for your skin.. The claim is it lessens dark spots, acne and wrinkles, and overall help you have smoother skin.
> 
> Some do say that continuously using rice milk soap has given them the above results... But at the very least, the soap bar itself (my observation) has an added smooth silky-ness feel when rice used.
> 
> Not to mention it's a very cheap additive for us, since rice is always available at home and the water would be otherwise thrown away..


I’ll have to try it! Sounds like kaolin clay.

C


----------



## steffamarie

Some photos of the shave soap I made today!!! The lather held up very well over the half hour I let it sit and I even used it to shave my legs this afternoon. My skin is thanking me!! Keep in mind I am a 100% beginner when it comes to working up a lather from shaving soap - someone who does this often might get even more dramatic results!!!


----------



## SoapAddict415

Today I made labels and started packaging a Christmas order for a friend. I really like how my labels turned out! [emoji1]


----------



## Chris_S

SoapAddict415 said:


> Today I made labels and started packaging a Christmas order for a friend. I really like how my labels turned out! [emoji1]View attachment 33562
> View attachment 33563



Absolutly love the swirls in the orange soap simple yet effective. Im saying simple its better than iv ever managed but compared to some swirls iv seen its simple


----------



## Loralei

@SoapAddict415 That's a sweet little package! And your labels took awesome!


----------



## Loralei

steffamarie said:


> Some photos of the shave soap I made today!!! The lather held up very well over the half hour I let it sit and I even used it to shave my legs this afternoon. My skin is thanking me!! Keep in mind I am a 100% beginner when it comes to working up a lather from shaving soap - someone who does this often might get even more dramatic results!!!
> 
> View attachment 33557
> View attachment 33558
> View attachment 33559



That looks so fabulous!! I really want to make a shave soap for the guys, but I can't find a recipe to start from that I like.. can I ask where you drew inspiration from?


----------



## Chris URth Soaps

Loralei said:


> I made a batch of Guinness soap the other day, and cut it today.. fragranced with sandalwood, for needle, and black pepper essential oils.  Will be gifting it to the men in my life for Christmas,  either a little note to say wait until the new year to use, as time got away from me, and my core time is short!


Looks Awesome! I'm sure it smells great as well!


----------



## Loralei

Chris URth Soaps said:


> Looks Awesome! I'm sure it smells great as well!



Thank you!! I'm surprised that it wasn't a darker colour, given that I used Guiness.. I'll have to look at some natural additives next time, maybe.. As for the smell, it's pretty awesome, and "man" approved! (Had hubby smell the EO blend, without telling him what I was up to,haha!)


----------



## Loralei

Dean said:


> Accidently erased two of my soap recipes.  My soapy thing is a soapy mistake.


Oh, nooo!!! I've done things like print out recipes, then lose them before I can write down what they are.. but never accidentally erased anything.  Of course, I also save everything to a folder in my Google Drive (because I've lost so much when a computer dies, haha!)


----------



## steffamarie

Loralei said:


> That looks so fabulous!! I really want to make a shave soap for the guys, but I can't find a recipe to start from that I like.. can I ask where you drew inspiration from?



I read the whole 61-page “My first shaving soap is a success” thread lol

The recipe I used is listed on page 45 or 46 of that forum and it worked beautifully. He developed it to be similar to tallow without using tallow. There’s a lot of awesome discussion on that thread about method and ingredients and to clay or not to clay. I chose not to clay based on the opinions of some of the gentlemen who have been wet shaving for a while.


----------



## Chris_S

Loralei said:


> Thank you!! I'm surprised that it wasn't a darker colour, given that I used Guiness.. I'll have to look at some natural additives next time, maybe.. As for the smell, it's pretty awesome, and "man" approved! (Had hubby smell the EO blend, without telling him what I was up to,haha!)



I made a beer soap i know its not as dark as guiness but it turned out far far lighter than i expected given the colour of the lye mixture, sorry cant remember who but someone suggested adding a small amount of cocoa powder to the mixture for the bottom section infact if you look on past few pages you might get some ideas.

Iv done that with loosing recipes so iv bought a sectioned off folder was only cheap but basically anything soapy goes in the now been printing info from websites stapled them together put them in different sections in the folder and got some highlighters then plan is to read over them highlight most important parts and then ill put them all in one section and label it and go onto my next area of research. also putting invoices and receipts there its amazing because im usually the one running round in a mad dash trying to find something important.


----------



## Loralei

steffamarie said:


> I read the whole 61-page “My first shaving soap is a success” thread lol
> 
> The recipe I used is listed on page 45 or 46 of that forum and it worked beautifully. He developed it to be similar to tallow without using tallow. There’s a lot of awesome discussion on that thread about method and ingredients and to clay or not to clay. I chose not to clay based on the opinions of some of the gentlemen who have been wet shaving for a while.


Lol!! I started reading that thread, and got a little confused.  Maybe now that I have a few batches of CP soap under my belt, I will look again. Cheers!



Chris_S said:


> I made a beer soap i know its not as dark as guiness but it turned out far far lighter than i expected given the colour of the lye mixture, sorry cant remember who but someone suggested adding a small amount of cocoa powder to the mixture for the bottom section infact if you look on past few pages you might get some ideas.
> 
> Iv done that with loosing recipes so iv bought a sectioned off folder was only cheap but basically anything soapy goes in the now been printing info from websites stapled them together put them in different sections in the folder and got some highlighters then plan is to read over them highlight most important parts and then ill put them all in one section and label it and go onto my next area of research. also putting invoices and receipts there its amazing because im usually the one running round in a mad dash trying to find something important.



I think it was @Misschief who suggested the cocoa powder... which I found after I made the soap. I'm still pretty pleased with how it turned out, though! 

And as for receipts, well... I'm the worst.. so I now try to order everything online, and keep a folder in my email inbox for expenses.. one step at a time


----------



## Chris_S

Loralei said:


> I think it was @Misschief who suggested the cocoa powder... which I found after I made the soap. I'm still pretty pleased with how it turned out, though!
> 
> And as for receipts, well... I'm the worst.. so I now try to order everything online, and keep a folder in my email inbox for expenses.. one step at a time



Yes your right it was misschief I knew it was someone who i saw that was in canada but the name username eluded me.

Maybe try the folder idea? As i said am terrible for being organised but finding thats helping a lot already. Yes emails with invoices help but i buy some stuff from supermarkets like olive oil and coconut oil so i cant do that for those exceptions. Just printed off my inventory from sm3 and going to check how much iv got now find it much easier to have a physical copy and edit on the pc. Iv worked in shops for nearly 10 years now so thats what im used to doing now.

So soapy stuff today still getting used to sm3 and been researching and trying to find the correct method for castile soap as i fancy a try at something simple


----------



## Loralei

Chris_S said:


> Yes your right it was misschief I knew it was someone who i saw that was in canada but the name username eluded me.
> 
> Maybe try the folder idea? As i said am terrible for being organised but finding thats helping a lot already. Yes emails with invoices help but i buy some stuff from supermarkets like olive oil and coconut oil so i cant do that for those exceptions. Just printed off my inventory from sm3 and going to check how much iv got now find it much easier to have a physical copy and edit on the pc. Iv worked in shops for nearly 10 years now so thats what im used to doing now.
> 
> So soapy stuff today still getting used to sm3 and been researching and trying to find the correct method for castile soap as i fancy a try at something simple


Oooh, looking forward to seeing your castile!! I have not got the patience for that!


----------



## Chris_S

Loralei said:


> Oooh, looking forward to seeing your castile!! I have not got the patience for that!



Iv got lots of space for curing at the moment so want to give it a go. also my little niece is nearly 2 so a lightly scented castile soaap should be great for her  think i better go sleep now been awake nearly 48 hours n9w and not by choice


----------



## Kafayat Adebowale oyeniyi

Terri E said:


> I put rice flour in all of my soap and love it! I bet your soap will be wonderful


Do you ground the rice yourself or store bought rice powder.If you grind yourself please what yype of rice is suitable..thank you



SoapAddict415 said:


> Today I made labels and started packaging a Christmas order for a friend. I really like how my labels turned out! [emoji1]View attachment 33562
> View attachment 33563


Hi please where and how do i go about making labels in USA?i asked a vendor online and he said $1 per stickers but thats too pricey i guess.I am just about to start selling here in USA as my business base is actually in Nigeria Africa.


----------



## Zing

I'm on my 3rd batch experimenting to create a name brand lotion bar and I think I've got it!  I cannot believe how easy they are to make!  AND I cannot believe the name brand is $10 a pop!  Right now, I have "$300" sitting on my counter!  My rock-climbing sons (who swear by that product) will save a ton of money, thanks to dear old Dad.


----------



## Carolyne Thrasher

steffamarie said:


> Some photos of the shave soap I made today!!! The lather held up very well over the half hour I let it sit and I even used it to shave my legs this afternoon. My skin is thanking me!! Keep in mind I am a 100% beginner when it comes to working up a lather from shaving soap - someone who does this often might get even more dramatic results!!!
> 
> View attachment 33557
> View attachment 33558
> View attachment 33559


Steffamarie that shave soap looks amazing. Did you use hot or cold process? Both kinds of lye? I haven’t done hot process yet but it seems like the really good lather soaps are all hp and use both lyes.


----------



## Terri E

Kafayat Adebowale oyeniyi said:


> Do you ground the rice yourself or store bought rice powder.If you grind yourself please what yype of rice is suitable..thank you



I use rice flour from my local asian store


----------



## Dean

Loralei said:


> Oh, nooo!!! I've done things like print out recipes, then lose them before I can write down what they are.. but never accidentally erased anything.  Of course, I also save everything to a folder in my Google Drive (because I've lost so much when a computer dies, haha!)




I always tell myself, “no champagne before soaping” but sometimes I cant help myself.  I do luv my bubbles...in and out of the bath.


----------



## Misschief

Loralei said:


> I started reading that thread, and got a little confused. Maybe now that I have a few batches of CP soap under my belt, I will look again. Cheers!



Do read it again... with pen and paper at hand. Make notes. Write down your questions.  I've read that entire thread at least three (maybe even 4 or 5) times now. I made my first shave soap about a year and a half ago (my husband is now using the last of that test batch) and have been making sample batches of various kinds over the past few weeks just to see what we (me, my husband, my testers) like best.


----------



## amd

Walked by the tote of dirty dishes in the kitchen. They bared their teeth at me so I threw a towel over them. Printed off labels, and packaged soap (not much, just 14 bars). Poked at a few experiments in the lab, they also bared teeth at me so I turned off the light and wandered off to watch TV with daughter.


----------



## Dawni

Messed up my first try at soaping with coconut milk


----------



## Chris_S

Dawni said:


> Messed up my first try at soaping with coconut milk



Not guilty. Did you use the recipe i sent you?

@amd you must have some very life like crockery if its growling at you mine just ignores me or do i ignore it?


----------



## amd

Chris_S said:


> @amd you must have some very life like crockery if its growling at you mine just ignores me or do i ignore it?



I tackled some of the dishes over lunch break. I had the cat sitting on the counter to come to my defense if needed. My dishes get quite angry with me if neglected for too long


----------



## Zing

I finally perfected a dupe of a name brand lotion bar and super stoked!  If you want the recipe, it's
https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/climb-on-hard-salve-recipe.72520/


----------



## Dawni

Chris_S said:


> Not guilty. Did you use the recipe i sent you?
> 
> @amd you must have some very life like crockery if its growling at you mine just ignores me or do i ignore it?


LOL.. And no, not yet. My beeswax is due to arrive any time now and I'm waiting for that hehe but I did go n get this coconut milk as replacement for goat milk


----------



## earlene

Showered wit one of my travel soaps.  Gave a box-lid full of soaps to DIL to give to her family this Christmas.


----------



## steffamarie

Carolyne Thrasher said:


> Steffamarie that shave soap looks amazing. Did you use hot or cold process? Both kinds of lye? I haven’t done hot process yet but it seems like the really good lather soaps are all hp and use both lyes.



It’s 100% KOH and hot process because it’s 40% stearic acid. CP would seize at that percentage!! It was my first time using both the KOH and HP but it went very smoothly. The stearic makes a very dense lather.


----------



## Carolyne Thrasher

steffamarie said:


> It’s 100% KOH and hot process because it’s 40% stearic acid. CP would seize at that percentage!! It was my first time using both the KOH and HP but it went very smoothly. The stearic makes a very dense lather.


Thanks! Hubby wants me to make him some so I guess I’m going to need to learn hot process.

I unmolded some bastille bars. Made a small batch to see what they are like. I didn’t color them.

70 evoo
20 coconut
5 palm
5 castor

Added sugar, salt, and sl to lye water and tried a 1.5:1 lye water concentration. I wanted to see how they came out colorwise because my evoo is pretty dark. They turned out a lot lighter than I thought and make a pretty butter yellow. I’m planning to wait 3 months before trying.


----------



## Dawni

Had my teenage son help me mold some basic HP soap...

I think he was worried about overdoing the thump-on-the-floor-mat thing I do to get rid of air and pack it down.. So he didn't do it enough.


No biggie. His mama likes it and thought he did a good job all things considering, and he likes all the bubbles when we tested some pieces that broke off.


----------



## msunnerstood

Dawni said:


> Had my teenage son help me mold some basic HP soap...
> 
> I think he was worried about overdoing the thump-on-the-floor-mat thing I do to get rid of air and pack it down.. So he didn't do it enough.
> View attachment 33606
> 
> No biggie. His mama likes it and thought he did a good job all things considering, and he likes all the bubbles when we tested some pieces that broke off.


You did good! Dont worry about smacking it just dont raise it up too high before you smack it down.


----------



## Misschief

I took about a cup of my cream soap base and whipped it up today, then put it in a small container so I can see what happens to it over the next couple of weeks. The main part of the batch is in a larger bucket and is being stored in a closet.


----------



## msunnerstood

So excited I got to make soap tonight. Ive been a little sick while adjusting to some new medication. This is the top. I cannot wait till morning to cut it


----------



## Dawni

msunnerstood said:


> You did good! Dont worry about smacking it just dont raise it up too high before you smack it down.


My son did good as he was the one who did the smacking lol

Me, I do a lot of jiggling and smacking before I'm satisfied lol


----------



## Chris_S

Dawni said:


> Me, I do a lot of jiggling and smacking before I'm satisfied lol



it really doesnt sound like your still talking about soap right now 

I looked through the forum this morning to make a solid record of when i made my last 3-4 batches because i forgot to make a note on the days


----------



## Dawni

Chris_S said:


> it really doesnt sound like your still talking about soap right now


----------



## Dean

Invested in a silicone mold.  No more fussing with parchment.


----------



## msunnerstood

I bought a new stick blender and I cut soap this morning. Glitter doesnt photo well but there is sparkly glitter on the top of this soap. The scent is Frosted so it seemed appropriate.


----------



## Dawni

Those look so soft! Love!


----------



## cmzaha

Cut, labeled and wrapped some African Black Soap from Ghana for market tomorrow


----------



## cmzaha

msunnerstood said:


> I bought a new stick blender and I cut soap this morning. Glitter doesnt photo well but there is sparkly glitter on the top of this soap. The scent is Frosted so it seemed appropriate.
> 
> View attachment 33629


Name fits, they look Frosty, and are very pretty


----------



## Zing

Dawni said:


> Me, I do a lot of jiggling and smacking before I'm satisfied lol


I've been LMAO for 30 minutes now with tears streaming down my face -- thought this forum was rated G!

Gave out my Christmas soaps at a party tonight, Winter Green, Cocoa Mint, O Christmas Tree, and Gold Frankincense and Myrrh (yes, the 4th place winner of the November Challenge, I might add ).


----------



## Dawni

Chris_S said:


> it really doesnt sound like your still talking about soap right now





Zing said:


> I've been LMAO for 30 minutes now with tears streaming down my face -- thought this forum was rated G!



You guys!! I WAS talking about soap..... Soap is rated G.. It is! 

LOL

Edit: Funny that it's the men who just HAD TO comment


----------



## KiwiMoose

A soap forum is always a clean forum 

I made some Pink Grapefruit and sea salt bars.  Now I wait until tomorrow to unmold.  I thought it would move to thick trace quite quickly after adding the salt (50% the weight of oils) but it didn't; seem to. For the EOs I used Pink Grapefruit and May Chang.


----------



## Misschief

KiwiMoose said:


> A soap forum is always a clean forum
> 
> I made some Pink Grapefruit and sea salt bars.  Now I wait until tomorrow to unmold.  I thought it would move to thick trace quite quickly after adding the salt (50% the weight of oils) but it didn't; seem to. For the EOs I used Pink Grapefruit and May Chang.



Sounds amazing!

I diluted the last of my liquid soap paste today. I'm not even sure when I made the paste. All I know is it's been at least a year. It was in my outdoor fridge last Christmas. It's been interesting to see how it's mellowed... and it has.


----------



## Dawni

Been trying to get a slightly more fluid HP so I can use my mini molds and so far have been semi successful with pouring in part water after the cook. 

I tried pouring in really hot, strong coffee and was able to pour! The tops dried up to quickly though so they're very messy lol


----------



## msunnerstood

Dawni said:


> Been trying to get a slightly more fluid HP so I can use my mini molds and so far have been semi successful with pouring in part water after the cook.
> 
> I tried pouring in really hot, strong coffee and was able to pour! The tops dried up to quickly though so they're very messy lol
> View attachment 33649


Individual molds are tough to HP. Ive never had much luck with them


----------



## Dawni

msunnerstood said:


> Individual molds are tough to HP. Ive never had much luck with them


Yes, it takes a bit of running in circles like a mad woman but I was inspired by my luck with last time's rice soap also with the same mold. Recipes were different, maybe that's why that one was cleaner than this one hehe


----------



## Loralei

I finally jumped in, and made some shave soap - posted all details in Songwind's thread. It smells amazing, and I think that I love it! But.. the pucks are a little wonky, as they were hand molded after scraping them out of glass ramekins (at the advice of my hubby)..


----------



## Fargood

Our exchange student’s mother came over for a visit for two weeks, the whole time I only made one batch of soap. My brain was creating and storing all sorts of soapy goodness during that time, so in the past two days, I’ve made five batches. Soap overload. Lol.


----------



## Misschief

Loralei said:


> I finally jumped in, and made some shave soap - posted all details in Songwind's thread. It smells amazing, and I think that I love it! But.. the pucks are a little wonky, as they were hand molded after scraping them out of glass ramekins (at the advice of my hubby)..


They won't stay pretty anyway. And glass in the bathroom?? Maybe not such a good idea.


----------



## Loralei

Misschief said:


> They won't stay pretty anyway. And glass in the bathroom?? Maybe not such a good idea.



True, lol!! I was trying to find a nice wooden bowl to put it in, but time got away from me... why do I always get the best ideas when it's too late??


----------



## Misschief

Loralei said:


> True, lol!! I was trying to find a nice wooden bowl to put it in, but time got away from me... why do I always get the best ideas when it's too late??


Seems that's always the case. I'm the same.

I was in a second hand store a couple of weeks ago, looking for something I could use as a foaming mug (scuttle??) and found a gorgeous hand made ceramic coffee mug. It has a bit of texture in the bowl and it's nice and big (almost a touch too big) and it works really well.


----------



## Chris_S

Decided to try out 2 things today after spending the day painting i felt stressed because of something i have to do tomorrow that is literally the last thing i want to do right now so decided to try turn that stress into something active and creative. So wrote myself a new recipe to try and as i spent about 2 hours yesterday watching youtube videos on swirl techniques i thought i would give that a go too. Scented with sweet orange FO.
 The swirl went awesome until i had to move the glasses i was pouring the batter on thats where it all went wrong but i think i did a pretty good job of fixing it with a metal skewer i bought for the purpose of swirling soaps

and its been suggested someone might want to try a few smaller soaps iv made with the intention of eventually maybe using them in a guest house they rent out part the year. Not selling so can only gift them at the moment but reckon it could provide me with some market research for when i hopefully do get to selling stage. So poured a bit of the mixture into a silicone mold i bought for wax melts but its too big for that and hopfully perfect for this use


----------



## Dawni

Oooh those colors are pretty! And good job on the swirl too @Chris_S! I hope your soaping session eased your mind a bit?

I've been eyeing that mold but I don't wanna end up with loads of em coz I'm eyeing some others as well lol


----------



## shunt2011

I finally made some soap.  Perfect Man for a customer that ordered a whole loaf.  No more soap till after Christmas now. Still need to make some lip scrubs and lip balm for a special order. Hopefully tomorrow.  If I don’t procrastinate again.


----------



## Carolyne Thrasher

I accidentally put the amount of total batch where the weight for ounces was supposed to go so I made a 50 oz loaf with wss rosemary mint fo and a smaller slab of wss grapefruit and orange blossom fo. I think they will end up being mini bars since there was only 26 oz of batter after the loaf pan. Somehow I managed to turn out both with different colors and techniques. The heart embeds I had on hand. I overdid the gold mica on the hearts one


----------



## Terri E

Not soap, made Christmas ornaments but I guess this counts as we have to include an ornament in the swap


----------



## Loralei

Terri E said:


> Not soap, made Christmas ornaments but I guess this counts as we have to include an ornament in the swap
> 
> View attachment 33661



Those are so lovely, Terri! I'm sure that your recipients will love them!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Turned out my Pink Grapefruit and Sea Salt soap from its moulds. It smells very fresh and fruity- the pink grapefruit EO and May Chang make it so.


----------



## Chris_S

Dawni said:


> Oooh those colors are pretty! And good job on the swirl too @Chris_S! I hope your soaping session eased your mind a bit?
> 
> I've been eyeing that mold but I don't wanna end up with loads of em coz I'm eyeing some others as well lol



Not really iv been sleeping terrible recently and my docs just upped one my meds which are knocking me out but also giving me headaches. Its only going to the dentists which im fine with but the dentist is right next to the shop i was working in that iv now been off sick from for about a year and a half because of my worsening of my depression and anxiety, infact i would likely end up arrested on assault charges if i ever come face to face with the shop manager, so it distracted me nicely while i was making the soap but felt stressed again once id finished.

That individual pink flower thingy mold only cost like 2 pounds on amazon and I wasnt even making soap at that point and it got used once for wax melts realised they were too big and it got left to gather dust so I am just happy i found a use for it. I did over fill it and tried putting kitchen towel then a towel over but it stuck to the paper cant see it being as good and easy to work with if using hp

I used fiery red, purple heart and golden mica powders. @Dawni that was my first ever proper attempt at swirls. have you seen a method where you pour the batter into an upturned glass think a wider mold would be better for that but thats how i made the swirls then it went wrong when i couldnt grip the glass because i forgot one the steps of the method was to clean off the batter from the glasses before picking them up.


----------



## JanelleTrebuna

Carolyne Thrasher said:


> View attachment 33659
> View attachment 33660
> I accidentally put the amount of total batch where the weight for ounces was supposed to go so I made a 50 oz loaf with wss rosemary mint fo and a smaller slab of wss grapefruit and orange blossom fo. I think they will end up being mini bars since there was only 26 oz of batter after the loaf pan. Somehow I managed to turn out both with different colors and techniques. The heart embeds I had on hand. I overdid the gold mica on the hearts one


Beautiful soap.  I love the dark greens and purples.  So pretty 



KiwiMoose said:


> View attachment 33663
> Turned out my Pink Grapefruit and Sea Salt soap from its moulds. It smells very fresh and fruity- the pink grapefruit EO and May Chang make it so.


Pretty color and I bet they smell fantastic!  

I made spearmint eucalyptus scented soap for dh this weekend. I added powdered goat's milk and am excitedly awaiting the cure to be over so I can see if it has added more creaminess to my usual soap recipe.  I've been wanting to make goat's milk soap forever!!!  



Carolyne Thrasher said:


> View attachment 33605
> 
> Thanks! Hubby wants me to make him some so I guess I’m going to need to learn hot process.
> 
> I unmolded some bastille bars. Made a small batch to see what they are like. I didn’t color them.
> 
> 70 evoo
> 20 coconut
> 5 palm
> 5 castor
> 
> Added sugar, salt, and sl to lye water and tried a 1.5:1 lye water concentration. I wanted to see how they came out colorwise because my evoo is pretty dark. They turned out a lot lighter than I thought and make a pretty butter yellow. I’m planning to wait 3 months before trying.


The color is lovely. I have those molds, too--they make the prettiest soaps and lotion bars.


----------



## Chris_S

JanelleTrebuna said:


> Beautiful soap.  I love the dark greens and purples.  So pretty
> 
> 
> Pretty color and I bet they smell fantastic!
> 
> I made spearmint eucalyptus scented soap for dh this weekend. I added powdered goat's milk and am excitedly awaiting the cure to be over so I can see if it has added more creaminess to my usual soap recipe.  I've been wanting to make goat's milk soap forever!!!
> 
> 
> The color is lovely. I have those molds, too--they make the prettiest soaps and lotion bars.



what ratio of the essential oils did you use of each or is it a pre mixed thing? i love spearmint and eucalyptus and have both in my collection but been trying to get my head round combining them


----------



## Dawni

@Carolyne Thrasher, I look forward to cut pics.. So pretty colors!

@Terri E, are those made with polymer clay? I love them! I'm now wishing I can afford soaping and clay as hobbies at the same time lol

@KiwiMoose, those are nice! Look so smooth and the scent sounds lovely. 

@JanelleTrebuna, let us know how your soap turns out.. I actually love those two scents! Anytime I see a recipe with peppermint I switch it with spearmint

@Chris_S, I agree individual molds are tricky when you HP but I enjoy (trying) making the soap submit to me bahaha.. And yes, I've seen that swirl technique but forge right now what it's called.. Column pour? I think yes, I have seen them mostly with slab molds but if you made it work then good, yes? Don't forget to show us unmolded/cut pics


----------



## JanelleTrebuna

Chris_S said:


> what ratio of the essential oils did you use of each or is it a pre mixed thing? i love spearmint and eucalyptus and have both in my collection but been trying to get my head round combining them


It was premixed.  It smells really good. I'm sorry but I can't remember which company made it.  My husband bought it along with some others on a quest for less feminine scents earlier this year.


----------



## RusticSoaper

I'm so excited! I made this soap last night. I used Oat Milk and Honey instead of water for the lye solution. Once it was done cooking I added finely ground oat flour and yogurt. It was a lot of experimenting for one loaf. I've never done milk, honey or yogurt in a soap before! The lather is creamy and it smells a bit like oatmeal cookies!


----------



## Chris_S

JanelleTrebuna said:


> It was premixed.  It smells really good. I'm sorry but I can't remember which company made it.  My husband bought it along with some others on a quest for less feminine scents earlier this year.



company probably wouldnt of helped anyways im a few thousand miles too far from America i was hoping you had mixed it. Coffee is a nuetral scent could try that too


----------



## Chris_S

KiwiMoose said:


> View attachment 33663
> Turned out my Pink Grapefruit and Sea Salt soap from its moulds. It smells very fresh and fruity- the pink grapefruit EO and May Chang make it so.



Sorry they are just too pink 



Misschief said:


> Seems that's always the case. I'm the same.
> 
> I was in a second hand store a couple of weeks ago, looking for something I could use as a foaming mug (scuttle??) and found a gorgeous hand made ceramic coffee mug. It has a bit of texture in the bowl and it's nice and big (almost a touch too big) and it works really well.



just a random thought couldnt you use a wooden or ceramic pestle and mortar bowl? You can get some lovely looking bowls in sets and with a shaving brush it would kinda follow the pestle and mortor theme


----------



## Misschief

Chris_S said:


> Sorry they are just too pink
> 
> 
> 
> just a random thought couldnt you use a wooden or ceramic pestle and mortar bowl? You can get some lovely looking bowls in sets and with a shaving brush it would kinda follow the pestle and mortor theme



You probably could. I have a mortar and pestle but it's pretty heavy. I hold the mug when I'm creating the foam and I wouldn't be able to do that with the mortar. I certainly wouldn't want it to slip out of my hands.


----------



## Chris_S

Misschief said:


> You probably could. I have a mortar and pestle but it's pretty heavy. I hold the mug when I'm creating the foam and I wouldn't be able to do that with the mortar. I certainly wouldn't want it to slip out of my hands.



Yeah iv a heavy one too but you can get nice decorative wooden ones which i would think would be much lighter weight than the one you have. Pitty really because a granite bowl would look nice in a modern bathroom


----------



## KiwiMoose

Chris_S said:


> Sorry they are just too pink


Truth be told, I HATE pink. But other people seem to like it. I can hardly do green ‘pink’ grapefruit can I?


----------



## Chris_S

KiwiMoose said:


> Truth be told, I HATE pink. But other people seem to like it. I can hardly do green ‘pink’ grapefruit can I?



Well ok maybe ill let you off with that one then i hadnt actually looked at what they were just the actual picture as i went past  Theres a very good chance i was in the same kind mood as i was when i tried to wind @Dawni up when I suggested she wasnt talking about smacking and wiggling a soap box i mean whats a man to think with such comments  my poor innocent mind felt very violated. Its a thing I do from time to time, I grew up with a man (he tells me hes my dad but i do have doubts every now and then) who used to hide his bosses fave coffee mug on a high windowsill so that he would see it while he was doing an assembly (not sure if thats an english thing but its a gathering of the school before classes start lead by the headmaster it was a primary school) in front of the whole school. It was an old victorian school so it had high windows you used a pole to open. He also took the same mug to scotland with him took pictures of it next to a rock pool in st andrews and left the printed photo on his bosses desk on the monday morning with a note saying he was having a wonderful holiday. Just a proper wind up merchant so i think i might have got it from him at some point 

Oh and i didnt put any orange in my sweet orange scented soap that i posted a picture of last night so neh


----------



## msunnerstood

I got my new stick blender in the mail today, hence, I must make soap. Arr Arr Arr


----------



## Chris_S

Dawni said:


> @Carolyne Thrasher, I look forward to cut pics.. So pretty colors!
> 
> @Terri E, are those made with polymer clay? I love them! I'm now wishing I can afford soaping and clay as hobbies at the same time lol
> 
> @KiwiMoose, those are nice! Look so smooth and the scent sounds lovely.
> 
> @JanelleTrebuna, let us know how your soap turns out.. I actually love those two scents! Anytime I see a recipe with peppermint I switch it with spearmint
> 
> @Chris_S, I agree individual molds are tricky when you HP but I enjoy (trying) making the soap submit to me bahaha.. And yes, I've seen that swirl technique but forge right now what it's called.. Column pour? I think yes, I have seen them mostly with slab molds but if you made it work then good, yes? Don't forget to show us unmolded/cut pics



Not quite sure it worked to plan really as one the glasses fell over when i tried pulling the first one out when the batter was getting too high up but i think i made it work for me despite the mishap. Iv taken it out the mold tonight it felt firm enough to do that but the corners pulled away inside the mold so wasnt as good as id hoped for. but that can be sorted when its got harder i was just too excited to see the results in better detail but im happy now so cutting it can wait so my masterpiece doesnt get ruined any further


----------



## NatalieBFSC

I made a liquid soap for my kids and gave the farmer the soap he asked me to make for him w/ seabuckthorn and calendula, no scent. he was happy. It is 5.5 weeks old but he thought that was cured enough.


----------



## Terri E

Made salt bars with moor mud, blue spruce bars and goldfish soap!








Loralei said:


> Those are so lovely, Terri! I'm sure that your recipients will love them!



Thank you Loralei 



Dawni said:


> @Carolyne Thrasher, I look forward to cut pics.. So pretty colors!
> 
> @Terri E, are those made with polymer clay? I love them! I'm now wishing I can afford soaping and clay as hobbies at the same time lol
> 
> @KiwiMoose, those are nice! Look so smooth and the scent sounds lovely.
> 
> @JanelleTrebuna, let us know how your soap turns out.. I actually love those two scents! Anytime I see a recipe with peppermint I switch it with spearmint
> 
> @Chris_S, I agree individual molds are tricky when you HP but I enjoy (trying) making the soap submit to me bahaha.. And yes, I've seen that swirl technique but forge right now what it's called.. Column pour? I think yes, I have seen them mostly with slab molds but if you made it work then good, yes? Don't forget to show us unmolded/cut pics



Hi Dawni,
Yes it is polymer clay and I am just learning about it! So much fun


----------



## cmzaha

I dropped off 42 bars of soap at Cibaria Soap Supply as a donation for their Christmas Party. Worst part was the 100 mile round trip, since I waited to late to get a shipping label from the owner. Oh well, hubby and I made a full day out of the trip so it was okay


----------



## KiwiMoose

Zing said:


> Keep us posted on this recipe, KiwiMoose.  These are beautiful and I'm curious about your colorants, it's so white.  I want to try your scent blend.  My son recently told me to combine bergamot and may chang which I never would have thought of on my own, and it's great.
> 
> !


These are the only soaps I’ve made that have ever had soda ash. I wonder if it was the fresh lemon juice? Luckily it’s not bad, and also the colour of the soap means you don’t really notice it anyway.


----------



## Zing

KiwiMoose said:


> These are the only soaps I’ve made that have ever had soda ash. I wonder if it was the fresh lemon juice? Luckily it’s not bad, and also the colour of the soap means you don’t really notice it anyway.


 @KiwiMoose , after pouring my cold process soap into molds, I spray with rubbing alcohol, then cover with plastic wrap, (and cardboard and towels) and don't get soda ash.


----------



## KiwiMoose

I did all that, but still got it. It didn’t show until about a week later


----------



## Dean

Rcvd my first individual molds today.  Looking fwd to testing them this weekend.  No more raggedy milk carton bars!


----------



## wardbond

KiwiMoose said:


> Truth be told, I HATE pink. But other people seem to like it. I can hardly do green ‘pink’ grapefruit can I?


What makes it pink grapefruit?  I like white grapefruit?


----------



## KiwiMoose

wardbond said:


> What makes it pink grapefruit?  I like white grapefruit?


Pink grapefruit are much sweeter than normal grapefruit.   Maybe the blood orange is the same thing to an orange as the pink grapefruit is to grapefruit?


----------



## Teri Collins

Well....I'm waiting for the very first  5 batches of soap to cure...My grand daughter has dwarf goats & she wanted to make goat soap....so....since she's not been bred yet so we can milk her, we use evaporated goats milk...anyone here familiar with making goats milk...?...I've noticed a more caramel color to it & the fragrances aren't very strong...pretty weak if you ask me...But what can I say...I've noticed that some work off of percentages &  I'm working off of ounces...is there a difference in how the soap comes out...?  Sorry for all the questions, just have so many ?????  Thanks


----------



## Chris_S

Teri Collins said:


> Well....I'm waiting for the very first  5 batches of soap to cure...My grand daughter has dwarf goats & she wanted to make goat soap....so....since she's not been bred yet so we can milk her, we use evaporated goats milk...anyone here familiar with making goats milk...?...I've noticed a more caramel color to it & the fragrances aren't very strong...pretty weak if you ask me...But what can I say...I've noticed that some work off of percentages &  I'm working off of ounces...is there a difference in how the soap comes out...?  Sorry for all the questions, just have so many ?????  Thanks



Im basing this on a fairly limited and new knowledge so i may well be wrong. Iv made a few batches with goats milk in. There are a few different methods you can use the one i use is to freeze the milk then take it out the freezer about half an hour to an hour before making the solution up so its slightly mushy. Then i have a small spoon which i use to scoop the lye out of the cup i measured it in. after each teaspoon os added i use a silicone spatula to stir and wait until that spoonful has disollved the way i work out if it has dissolved is to sort of scrape the bottom with the tip of the spatula therefore bringing any undilsolved lye to the edge of the glass where i can see it. milk when milked with lye can turn an odd colour my furst batch turned a sort of cheese coloured yellow. since then i have added colour so its not noticable. you could use titanium dioxide to colour it white iv it changes colour. or you could mix a 50-50 lye solution. I dont use this method so instead of giving you inccorect advice ill let someone else explain. I know the @amd uses this method and would prob be happy to help.  Hope this helps you.


----------



## shunt2011

KiwiMoose said:


> I did all that, but still got it. It didn’t show until about a week later


Salt bars are famous for getting ash for some reason.  That's the only time I get ash for the most part.   I cover mine and spray several time but still seem to get it sometimes.


----------



## amd

Checked my cure dates for soaps on the cure rack. The pine tar Dragons Blood soap that I made for my son is 4 weeks old now. I got a bar of DB for him from my soaping buddy Katie (we did a swap) so I'm leaving them on the cure rack for a few more weeks before I package them. Most of my other soaps have two weeks before they're ready.

Today I'm figuring out the quantity pours for my valentine's soap. I want to do 3 thick colored layers with a thin white line in between. Lots of math to figure out how much soap I need for each layer. (I'm too anal to "wing it", I like to have numbers to work with on these types of projects.)

I got a new hanger tool that I'm excited to try, so I might plan a hanger swirl soap for tonight. Maybe do some cleaning in the soap lab. Anyone else feel like this is a never ending job?


----------



## shunt2011

Teri Collins said:


> Well....I'm waiting for the very first  5 batches of soap to cure...My grand daughter has dwarf goats & she wanted to make goat soap....so....since she's not been bred yet so we can milk her, we use evaporated goats milk...anyone here familiar with making goats milk...?...I've noticed a more caramel color to it & the fragrances aren't very strong...pretty weak if you ask me...But what can I say...I've noticed that some work off of percentages &  I'm working off of ounces...is there a difference in how the soap comes out...?  Sorry for all the questions, just have so many ?????  Thanks



When ready to use your GM I highly recommend the split method.  Unless you've got the time it takes to freeze your milk only to a slushy state.  Then add your lye a little at a time.   Many of us prefer the split method.  I mix my lye with at least an equal amount of water.  I add my milk to my warmed oils, blend it well then add my cooled lye mixture.  No burning, no waiting (except to cool).


----------



## KiwiMoose

shunt2011 said:


> Salt bars are famous for getting ash for some reason.  That's the only time I get ash for the most part.   I cover mine and spray several time but still seem to get it sometimes.


These weren't the salt ones Shunty - it was the ones I made previously - Rosemary and Citrus.  I used real lemon juice in the water.  Now I'm rushing off to spray my salt bars in case they get soda ash.


----------



## cmzaha

Just finished pouring a double batch of Bonsai from Oregon Trails Soap Supply. It is another of my very good sellers.


----------



## Chris_S

Started to transfer all my soaping stuff to my moap cave. Now i just need to sort some boxes so all my stuff to stay in while not in use thats tomorrows job along with tidy the room and moving all the oils and butters up there ready and of course tidy the room ready. and maybe just maybe making a batch once thats done.

The room needs decorating do i do that before i make it my soaping room feels like a lot of work just thinking about stripping all the wallpaper under coating the bare plastered areas and then of course painting it. was going to wallpaper it at least with backing paper to hide any imperfections but iv never wall papered before and it sounds like a skill i would be terrible at but think im amazing of course lol. Opinions on a postcard please


----------



## Dawni

Dean said:


> Rcvd my first individual molds today.  Looking fwd to testing them this weekend.  No more raggedy milk carton bars!


Oooh but I love raggedy milk carton bars! There all I had..  Til today nya haha.. My loaf molds got delivered today hehe but I'm still gonna use my milk cartons. 



shunt2011 said:


> Salt bars are famous for getting ash for some reason.  That's the only time I get ash for the most part.   I cover mine and spray several time but still seem to get it sometimes.



My two soleseife CP batches also have lots of ash, one more than the other. So much that you can't see the green til it's wet, then only the grey disappears. 

I calculated several batches today, some CP but most HP, in the hopes that I can go out n get coconut oil tomorrow so I can soap. Wanted to use my new molds but they'll have to wait.

I also did a lot of counting and rearranging.... Most mini soaps will go to family as gifts, so they can test them for me hehehe. Some have been curing more than a month, some I'll attach a not saying "best to use by..."


----------



## Chris_S

Not done much today as had a terrible night last night but while i was fighting my demons last night i made this just something i quickly made up on pc. Its only for when i give them as gifts makes them look more professional im pleased with the work especially as it only took about half an hour to make. Sorted some of the jars ect i use to store my oils before making a batch in my new soaping area and put some stuff into drawers. Cut into my latest batch but it appears to be too soft still and left drag marks so decided to leave it another day or 2 to harden up and hopefully it wont ruin any more bars. It has got soda ash which i think os first time iv ever had that but i did only get it to thin trace so guessing that could be why i need to find the alcohol spray bottle for next time


----------



## shunt2011

Chris_S said:


> Not done much today as had a terrible night last night but while i was fighting my demons last night i made this just something i quickly made up on pc. Its only for when i give them as gifts makes them look more professional im pleased with the work especially as it only took about half an hour to make. Sorted some of the jars ect i use to store my oils before making a batch in my new soaping area and put some stuff into drawers. Cut into my latest batch but it appears to be too soft still and left drag marks so decided to leave it another day or 2 to harden up and hopefully it wont ruin any more bars. It has got soda ash which i think os first time iv ever had that but i did only get it to thin trace so guessing that could be why i need to find the alcohol spray bottle for next time



Just a little FYI, when labeling ingredients you should list them in the order of use from highest to lowest.  Less than 2% order doesn't matter. 

You can wash them or steam the ash off them.


----------



## Chris_S

shunt2011 said:


> Just a little FYI, when labeling ingredients you should list them in the order of use from highest to lowest.  Less than 2% order doesn't matter.
> 
> You can wash them or steam the ash off them.



I wasnt really doing it for the purposes of being right i was just having a play and i cant see people getting them as gifts would be bothered or even know that but i will keep that in mind thanks @shunt2011 is that an internationally standard thing though?

I had heard that about steam getting soda ash off and had done a bit of research about it earlier too but thank you for mentioning it


----------



## JanelleTrebuna

Chris_S said:


> Not done much today as had a terrible night last night but while i was fighting my demons last night i made this just something i quickly made up on pc. Its only for when i give them as gifts makes them look more professional im pleased with the work especially as it only took about half an hour to make. Sorted some of the jars ect i use to store my oils before making a batch in my new soaping area and put some stuff into drawers. Cut into my latest batch but it appears to be too soft still and left drag marks so decided to leave it another day or 2 to harden up and hopefully it wont ruin any more bars. It has got soda ash which i think os first time iv ever had that but i did only get it to thin trace so guessing that could be why i need to find the alcohol spray bottle for next time


Those labels and the soaps look very nice.  I decided to do the same for the soaps I'm gifting to family this year for Christmas. I even thought up a name--although I probably won't ever sell professionally, I thought it was a cute added touch.  Dh is making up labels for me to wrap my soaps in.

Janelle


----------



## penelopejane

Chris_S said:


> I wasnt really doing it for the purposes of being right i was just having a play and i cant see people getting them as gifts would be bothered or even know that but i will keep that in mind thanks @shunt2011 is that an internationally standard thing though?
> 
> I had heard that about steam getting soda ash off and had done a bit of research about it earlier too but thank you for mentioning it



Yes it’s an international standard.

You can use a steam iron to steam sofa ash. Easier to prevent it - spray with isopropyl alcohol, cover soap and don’t open for a few day if possible.


----------



## Chris_S

penelopejane said:


> Yes it’s an international standard.
> 
> You can use a steam iron to steam sofa ash. Easier to prevent it - spray with isopropyl alcohol, cover soap and don’t open for a few day if possible.



Ah didnt realise it was an international thing. Ill definatly bear that in mind as i said these were just a little mess round and not selling so wont matter but i also only printed one off so i might well change it just so its right. Yeah i knew about the alcohol spray bit but didnt realise keeping them covered would help stop it although that doesnt surprise me from what i read up about it before im going to make a wooden lid for my mold boxes in that case then.

Decided i hadnt done enough today given its past 8pm so just did this with my new soaping space.

And bit scruffy edges but this is the end piece of my lastest batch


----------



## NatalieBFSC

I'm finishing up a  liquid soap base ( different than yesterdays)... and infusing THC into coconut oil for salve... and maybe soap. ( its legal here in Maine). Someday I will tell you why I  am making so much liquid soap and will probably embark on  the amazing shave soaps I saw here. It's Ironic as the bottle free soap co.... I accidentally ordered a case of  Potassium hydroxide when I meant to order a case of sodium hydroxide... there is the story.  Mine are much less interesting than yours. lol. Hope you are all doing well.


----------



## Misschief

I've been reading about Neem soap and have made a tiny pot of neem salve to see if it works for my eczema. If it works as well as all my reading suggests, I may just make a small batch of Neem soap this weekend. 

If my husband decides to go out for a while this afternoon (keeping my fingers crossed), I'll make a batch of Zany's No Slime Castile soap.


----------



## Chris_S

JanelleTrebuna said:


> Those labels and the soaps look very nice.  I decided to do the same for the soaps I'm gifting to family this year for Christmas. I even thought up a name--although I probably won't ever sell professionally, I thought it was a cute added touch.  Dh is making up labels for me to wrap my soaps in.
> 
> Janelle



Thank you that was my first attempt at a beer soap came out much better than i expected also my first use of td. and apart from what the ladies have said about the order im really happy with how well the labels came out too.


----------



## Misschief

Well, my husband did go out and I did make a batch of Zany's No Slime Castile Soap. It came together beautifully and is now resting under a wooden box and a folded towel. I chose not to scent it, although I was thinking about using a bit of chamomile EO.


----------



## Chris_S

Misschief said:


> Well, my husband did go out and I did make a batch of Zany's No Slime Castile Soap. It came together beautifully and is now resting under a wooden box and a folded towel. I chose not to scent it, although I was thinking about using a bit of chamomile EO.
> 
> View attachment 33709



wow you filled that mold properly didnt you. Whats the refference to no slime? is castille soap normally slimey?


----------



## Misschief

Chris_S said:


> wow you filled that mold properly didnt you. Whats the refference to no slime? is castille soap normally slimey?


If I can, I like to "mound" my soap. I had this one at a medium trace, filled it, waited a bit, then added what was left in the bowl. Castile (100% olive oil) can have a somewhat slimy lather. I followed Zany's recipe from this thread: 
https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/zanys-no-slime-castile.72620/


----------



## Zing

Made a second batch of lotion bars with a new recipe (1/3 each of beeswax, shea butter, and coconut oil).  I added plumeria fragrance that I got in Hawai'i this past summer.  Shh, it's a Christmas gift surprise for my wife.  A group of us had a reunion in Hawai'i this past summer plus my wife and I celebrated 25 years of marriage.  For that group of friends, I also labeled and wrapped up a soap I made from macadamia nut oil and kukui nut oil, oils I also picked up in Hawai'i. I call it Muhalo, Hawai'i.  "Muhalo" is native Hawai'ian for "thank you."  I want to run the recipe through a soap calculator because it is the hardest and longest lasting soap I've made yet.  And a shout-out to this forum when I was formulating the recipe.


----------



## Chris_S

Misschief said:


> If I can, I like to "mound" my soap. I had this one at a medium trace, filled it, waited a bit, then added what was left in the bowl. Castile (100% olive oil) can have a somewhat slimy lather. I followed Zany's recipe from this thread:
> https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/zanys-no-slime-castile.72620/



fair enough was just surprised by how over flowong it was.

Awesome i was going to try making castille soap and hadnt started researching it yet so thats good to know ill bookmark it now so i dont loose it.

I was bored so decided to wrap up my newly cured i knew it was maybe a day each side of today technically its only just the 13th lol but its had 4 weeks to cure today just checked and is hardest soap iv made so far. Scented with strawberry fo goats milk and beeswax smells lovely oh yeah i beveled them too mostly just because i can and it wasted a bit moŕe time


----------



## KiwiMoose

Misschief said:


> Well, my husband did go out and I did make a batch of Zany's No Slime Castile Soap. It came together beautifully and is now resting under a wooden box and a folded towel. I chose not to scent it, although I was thinking about using a bit of chamomile EO.
> 
> View attachment 33709


Woo!  Looks good.  I want to try Zany's recipe too, but it's n my list after several other soaps that i want to try first.  The list grows and grows...


----------



## Misschief

LOL I know what you mean. In actuality, Zany's recipe came along at just the right time for me. I've been wanting to make a castile-type soap, unscented and uncoloured. The no slime and shorter cure time (I'll still let it sit for a minimum of 6-8 weeks) were the clincher. Incidentally, it's a really pretty, creamy, fresh smelling loaf this morning. Simple and elegant looking. @Zany_in_CO , thank you SO much for sharing the recipe.   

My list of soaps to make is getting longer daily, too. I have next year's markets to think about and I'm all out of some of my "core" soaps, the ones I want to have in stock at all times. They include salt bars, a charcoal soap, Java Jumpstart (a great kitchen soap... the recipe is online), and a few others. People ohh and ahhh at all the lovely "artsy" soaps but they tend to purchase the basics unless it's for a gift.

Oh, and one that surprised me was my Under the Sea soap... made with nori. I thought it was rather ugly but it sold really fast. I need to talk to my daughter's bf about that one. I'd like him to bring back some ocean water next time he goes to visit his kids on Vancouver Island. Apparently, they live within blocks of the Juan de Fuca Strait (ocean strait between the mainland and Van. Island).


----------



## Dean

Received 2 pounds of soy wax!  Gonna make some hard bars this weekend.


----------



## amd

Cleaned up the soap lab a bit. Poked a few things on the cure rack. Nothing growled back so all is well. It's been a busy week so I haven't had time to do my Vday soap. That's all right, I'm off work after Monday until the end of the year so I'm sure I'll find time to make soap.


----------



## Misschief

I have a plan for my Vday soap but have been waiting for an FO. It arrived this week so I'll likely be making mine this weekend.


----------



## Loralei

I made some bath bombs for Christmas gifts today, as well as some hand salve..  tonight may be my first body butter attempt, as well as beard oil.. why did my family decide to come Dec. 15th?!?!?


----------



## Relle

Misschief said:


> Oh, and one that surprised me was my Under the Sea soap... made with nori. I thought it was rather ugly but it sold really fast. I need to talk to my daughter's bf about that one.



That one sounds interesting, do you have a photo ?


----------



## Loralei

amd said:


> That's all right, I'm off work after Monday until the end of the year so I'm sure I'll find time to make soap.


That'll be a nice long break! I'm working until the 21st, then sort of have time off... this the season to be social (and hubby's bday is the 28th)


----------



## Misschief

Relle said:


> That one sounds interesting, do you have a photo ?


I do. here you go...


----------



## Chris_S

JanelleTrebuna said:


> Those labels and the soaps look very nice.  I decided to do the same for the soaps I'm gifting to family this year for Christmas. I even thought up a name--although I probably won't ever sell professionally, I thought it was a cute added touch.  Dh is making up labels for me to wrap my soaps in.
> 
> Janelle



That soap isnt even cured yet it was literally the closest i had to a full size nearly cured soap. Once fully cured i have been wrapping the soaps in wax paper then for the ones im gifting to family ill use those labels or simular then the ones ill be using or just giving folks to try and get feedback on them ill just use a little sticker with scent and type on them

@Loralei is there any chance you would be able to inbox me the recipe for the hand salve you made please.


----------



## msunnerstood

Just finished filling an order and I have decided I am no longer tying those little obnoxious ribbon bows on every soap bag so I ordered pre-tied bows on twist ties. Tying the bows was taking me longer than printing and folding the bags.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Well it's a long story, but here goes:
I had the house to myself tonight - my partner and son have gone out to a work Christmas do.  I think any *normal* person would sit back with a glass of wine and watch a chick flick or something, and relish the alone time.  But noooo, I thought "great, nobody in the kitchen, I'm making soap!"
Got out my six different oils I was using for my new soy wax recipe (@Dean), got out my lye, my flavours and colours, my pot and mixing bowls.  Got everything ready.  Pulled the scales down off the shelf (the ones that DH used the other night and dropped on the floor).  Pushed power button: OUT2 it said.  Oh no!  Did DH damage them when dropping?  Turned the power off, and on again: OUT2.  Googled OUT2 - basically they were stuffed it said. So yes, DH DID damage them.  Googled local home appliance store and found some more scales.  Called the store to check they had them in stock. Yes!  Jumped in the car and drove down there, and bought them.  Came home and donned gloves, long sleeves etc, and finally MADE  SOAP!  It's orange and cardamom.  Had no orange colour, but I did have a 'coral' colour so added a bit of turmeric to that half of the mix (with Orange Zest Fragrance and May Chang) and used a teaspoon each of cinnamon and cardamom spice powder from the kitchen cupboard, along with cardamom EO to the other half. Poured both at same time into individual moulds and swirled the two 'flavours' together with a kebab stick.  Spritzed and covered. Now I wait...


----------



## Dawni

Can't wait to see it unmolded @KiwiMoose!


----------



## amd

I had some down time last night (it's been a heavy social week since Friday both at work and personal life, so my introverted little heart needed the quiet) so I shut myself in the soap lab. I am still trying to figure out the layering for the vday soap, so I didn't make that one. I did make a batch of Dead Sea Mud Soleseife. It was planned to be a natural colored soap, but I had a lot of play time with it so I decided to split off a bit and add TD and do a hanger swirl with my new hanger tool. Love love love my new hanger tool, so much easier than the gear tie. My drizzle top isn't as good as I would have liked. Going back in time I would have swirled the lighter green before I added the gold. I think that would have given it less of a "slapped on some soap on top" look. Smells amazing with Orange, May Chang, and Eucalyptus EO (with just a touch of dark Patchouli to help anchor). Because of the mud and EO's I think this one will hang out until Saturday before I try to unmold. What do you think of my makeshift mold holder? Hahaha I need to remember to ask the hubby to make me a box. He picked up some more wood for molds for me, so maybe he'll have some left over.






I also fixed some of the strings on my cutter. I had one that was slightly out of line and was bugging my OCD, and I had broken another one when I was trying to cut a really really old bar of soap to share with my niece. (Note to self: use the knife next time).

Saturday will probably be the vday soap, then I can't decide if I want to do the clover and willow soap, or the charcoal soap. I have recipes printed out for probably five soaps, so I have spur of the moment options.


----------



## Misschief

If my husband has his way, there won't be any soap making around here until after the holidays. He's in cleaning mode and has declared, in no uncertain terms, that we have too much STUFF and I'm not allowed to contribute to the clutter until everything is cleaned up, tidied up, and the busy holiday season is over. Hmph!

We'll just see about that.  (although I do need to clean up my spare bedroom/soap storage room... badly.)


----------



## Loralei

@KiwiMoose That sounds like an exhausting "break" lol!! I can't wait to see how your soap turns out!

@amd I think that your soap looks lovely - I'm imagining the way it'll look cut, and me holding the soap in hand, wondering how the pattern looked on other bars, lol!

And @Misschief I totally understand!! I moved up to the kitchen yesterday, from my basement "studio" space, and made bath bombs, then had everything out to try my hand at body butter - the look on my husband's face said it all, haha!! Then, we actually ended up watching Expedition Unknown, and I made body butter this morning.. with promises that the kitchen would not look like it exploded when he got home!!


----------



## Chris_S

Bored so off to make some soap no idea what ill be making what scent or anything so its going to be called the mystry soap at least til i decide what it shall be lol


----------



## Dean

Just broke in my first silicone mold with a batch of my beloved orange soap.  So nice not to fuss with cartons and paper.  Looking fwd to unmolding tomorrow.

Also made some diluter to thin moisturizer into  a mild facial cleanser.


----------



## Chris_S

Just made an apple candy scented soap unfortuatly all was going perfect until i added the fo and while doinf one colour the rest had near enough turned to soap and gone solid must have been the fo because used the same recipe and method as i did the other day with the sweet orange fo


----------



## Dean

Umolded my orange bars this am.  Came out of the silicone mold almost perfectly.  One stuck a bit.  Read online that the mold should be coated with mineral oil before filling.  Will give that a try next time. 

Today, will dry shreaded carrots to make infused oil for swirling in color.  Think it will work?


----------



## shunt2011

Dean said:


> Umolded my orange bars this am.  Came out of the silicone mold almost perfectly.  One stuck a bit.  Read online that the mold should be coated with mineral oil before filling.  Will give that a try next time.
> 
> Today, will dry shreaded carrots to make infused oil for swirling in color.  Think it will work?



I never use anything to coat my silicone molds. You shouldn’t have to. It may just need to sit a bit longer. You can also add salt or sodium lactate which helps make it harder to unmold.  Sometimes it will depend on the hardness of your recipe to start with.


----------



## Chris_S

Cut the apple soap i made last night and it ended up so much better than i expected. Think ill be keeping thats fo for candles and melts from now on because that annoyed me that i wasnt able to do what i planned with it.
Alsi got a text saying my soap stamp has arrived in england so should have that next week sometime


----------



## Misschief

^^^
What Shari said. I've never used anything on my silicone molds either.


----------



## steffamarie

Would love to make some soap today but for some reason I'm just absolutely knackered. I slept well last night and for plenty long enough but I've been ready for a nap for the past 3 hours...and it's only 11:20. So maybe I'll nap and then soap. I also have to clean my entire house because it's looking ROUGH. Sigh. The trials and tribulations. ;P


----------



## Misschief

I'm making a small (500 grams of oil) batch of liquid castile soap this morning.


----------



## For-U

Hello everyone! Well, I finally set down and created my first batch of soaps. I used a honey mp with a blend of grapefruit fragrance and citrus essential oils. It was scary and exciting to create my own soaps for my first time. Everyone seems to love them and the way each one smells. I know as time go by, I will get better at this, but I’m so excited. Figuring out the right measurements seem confusing, but I’m getting the hang of it. I’m blind and I realized single molds work better for me at this point and pouring from smaller containers with a spout so as not to waste any of my product everywhere. I took photos and I’m already getting people putting in orders for soaps. Seems overwhelming, but I’m so happy!


----------



## KiwiMoose

@Dean - Here's my Orange and Cardamom soaps unmolded this morning. 
Everyone - I messaged Dean as the 'Soy Wax King' to tell him my 20% soy wax soaps were taking longer than I thought to harden, and thus unmold.  They needed 36 hours in the molds, and actually were still a little soft, so ideally 48 hours would be better. NB - I've only ever used silicone and I never coat it.


----------



## Dean

KiwiMoose said:


> @Dean - Here's my Orange and Cardamom soaps unmolded this morning.
> Everyone - I messaged Dean as the 'Soy Wax King' to tell him my 20% soy wax soaps were taking longer than I thought to harden, and thus unmold.  They needed 36 hours in the molds, and actually were still a little soft, so ideally 48 hours would be better. NB - I've only ever used silicone and I never coat it.



Beautiful!  Bet the fragrance combo is lovely.  U gonna sell them with ur NZ magic rocks?

If I’m the Soy Wax King then @earlene is the Queen Mother of Soy Wax cuz she converted me.

I’m soaping at 51-54 hardness now.  My bars were ready to leave the mold next day.  Maybe increase the hardness/SW next time?



shunt2011 said:


> I never use anything to coat my silicone molds. You shouldn’t have to. It may just need to sit a bit longer. You can also add salt or sodium lactate which helps make it harder to unmold.  Sometimes it will depend on the hardness of your recipe to start with.



Thanks.  The soap was hard.  The bar mold has very sharp “creases”, not rounded at all.  Wonder if that made it stick a tiny bit.


----------



## TeresaGG

shunt2011 said:


> I never use anything to coat my silicone molds. You shouldn’t have to. It may just need to sit a bit longer. You can also add salt or sodium lactate which helps make it harder to unmold.  Sometimes it will depend on the hardness of your recipe to start with.


When the experanced soapers  here say sodium lactate or salt makes it harder to unmold it means the soap is harder sooner to unmold easier not more difficult to unmold.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Dean said:


> Beautiful!  Bet the fragrance combo is lovely.  U gonna sell them with ur NZ magic rocks?
> 
> Maybe next year Dean
> 
> I’m soaping at 51-54 hardness now.  My bars were ready to leave the mold next day.  Maybe increase the hardness/SW next time?



My new SW soap recipe is 49 hardness,  but as stated my bars pictured^ took at least 36 hours to unmold.


----------



## Dawni

Dean said:


> Thanks.  The soap was hard.  The bar mold has very sharp “creases”, not rounded at all.  Wonder if that made it stick a tiny bit.


My new silicone mold also has sharp edges that honestly looks to me that I have to spend a lot of time with my potato pealer compared to when I was using milk cartons lol Maybe you needed to wait a wee bit longer to unmold?

@KiwiMoose those are so cute! So smooth too.. I'm jealous, I've been eyeing those moon cake molds (two bottom left) but I figured I have enough hehe

SoapmakingFriend wasn't working for me yesterday so I infused some oils (turmeric and moringa for color, and clove and cinnamon) instead, to use in my future soaps and did some calculations for a balm (not soap, I know, sorry) I want to make for the older people in my family.


----------



## SaltedFig

I made a big batch of next year's lump of coal CP soap (combined brine/salt with charcoal, coconut water, beeswax, honey and jojoba).

(And tried something new, so it'll be curious to see how it turns out)


----------



## Misschief

SaltedFig said:


> I made a big batch of next year's lump of coal CP soap (combined brine/salt with charcoal, coconut water, beeswax, honey and jojoba).
> 
> (And tried something new, so it'll be curious to see how it turns out)


Tell me more! That sounds interesting.


----------



## Relle

For-U said:


> Hello everyone! Well, I finally set down and created my first batch of soaps. I used a honey mp with a blend of grapefruit fragrance and citrus essential oils. It was scary and exciting to create my own soaps for my first time. Everyone seems to love them and the way each one smells. I know as time go by, I will get better at this, but I’m so excited. Figuring out the right measurements seem confusing, but I’m getting the hang of it. I’m blind and I realized single molds work better for me at this point and pouring from smaller containers with a spout so as not to waste any of my product everywhere. I took photos and I’m already getting people putting in orders for soaps. Seems overwhelming, but I’m so happy!



Please do not sell your soaps until you know what you are doing, you are only new at this, you need time to figure out how it all works. Here is a link - 
https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/are-you-ready-to-sell-your-soap.16002/


----------



## Chris_S

@Dawni they look the same as my loaf molds and iv only ever had an issue when iv unmolded when the soap is too soft. i now tend to take the silicone out the wood box then give it a softness test through the silicone. Then only fully unmold once it feels ready to not get dented while releasing from the mold.

Not soaping but i made some coffee scented candles and some spearmint eo melts. Tomorrow or technically today given its nearly 3am ill be having a look at a local shop who apparently sell avocado oil. Then going to try another batch with a different fo.

Think my coffee soap is ready today so might wrap that up once iv sorted out the melts and candles


----------



## SaltedFig

Andalusian salt bars @ -25%

(I had some trials to run, including Zany's faux recipe, so I thought I'd throw this one in too ... it's been on the list for a while, don't think salt bars have been done in this style before?).


----------



## Iluminameluna

Yesterday afternoon I unmolded a recipe I posted about just recently in another thread. It hardened SO quickly, it was a pleasant surprise! It had a 95% frozen milk/5% plain water and the lye dissolved completely. No scorching and very little stink.
I was so pleased that today I made basically the same recipe, but instead of milk I added cucumber juice with 2 tbsp of raw sugar mixed in then frozen. I didn't let the juice thaw and added the lye flakes and STIRRED.
The batter came out a beautiful shade of light green and was a dream to pour! Then it became quite solid after it was in the mold.
Took copious notes for the next time I make it. Maybe tomorrow!


----------



## KiwiMoose

I made my first batch of soap in my new loaf mold.  Split the batter into two and coloured half with blue - which looks like a browny-pink colour presently - and used a Winter Daphne fragrance oil (smells divine!) - the other half I left natural colour and scented with Ylang Ylang and Palmarosa EOs.  I've had trouble with both these before causing acceleration, but because I was ready for it this time it didn't cause a problem. then with my newly purchased plastic coated wire clothes hanger I did a pattern!  VERY EXCITED!  Can't wait for it to set so I can cut it for my big surprise.

Edit next morning:  I went to check on my 'baby' last night to see it was gelling!  I got quite excited about that too, as my bar soaps that I usually make don't seem to gel -except once and I wondered what on earth was happening - lol.  Is it more likely that loaf soaps will gel because of the heat build up in a larger mold?  Anyway, thanks to the gelling process my 'pinky brown' has turned a lovely violet blue colour which I'm far more happy with.


----------



## Dean

Made a batch of 100% CO no SF liquid laundry soap this wkend.   Previous batches had white stuff floating in it that wouldn’t strain out and would get on the clothes.  The dryer would take care of it but it still annoyed me.  This AM I filtered the soap thru a coffee filter.  Hopefully that will do the trick.


----------



## Chris_S

Weighed out a batch of oils while waiting for my tea to cook. Just need to sort the lye then got to making it after i let my tea settle doctors advised i shouldnt get over excited too close to eating, just because im special like that.

The fo accelerated AGAIN this is getting boring now. Iv used that fo before and dont remember it accelerating but oh well made a note about it this time i think i just about saved it but should know in the morning if its presentable. Rinsed everything off and threw it all in the dishwasher to properly clean.

Input this and my last 2 batches into sm3 ended up sat at the desk swearing like a trooper because it was really confusing me. So i gave up on that and just for @shunt2011 i edited the cigar labels she told me were wrong the other day. Hope your happy now shunt 

Does anyone here who sells in america do a nice apple scented soap? A friend who lives in america asked me if i would sell her an apple scented soap obviously i cant but i said i would ask here maybe via etsy or an independent website that i could send her a link too?


----------



## Lorey

I trimmed some Palo Santo Soaps I made, and also some Cocoa Butter soap, I used a nice strong chocolate smelling cocoa butter, cocoa powder and also cocoa essential oil in my recipe , turned out very nice,  did a fluid hot process stick blender. Smells good.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Woot!  I unmolded my first loaf soap - pattern wasn't as obvious as I would have liked but I'm still quite happy with it.  No zap already - is that because it gelled?


----------



## Dawni

Nice! I love the color on that! And yes, I still do see a pattern 

@Lorey, nice! Have you always done fluid HP? Does any of your soap warp after some time?

I tried @Chris_S recipe with beeswax after some tweaks... It was a dream to soap with and stayed nice n fluid til the end. I'm guessing it's from all the sugars keeping it hot.

Once again, I deemed it fluid enough for individual molds, so let's see what they look like after. I'm hoping for even just a shallow impression *fingers crossed*


----------



## SaltedFig

Woah! That's some serious purple happening @KiwiMoose ! Nice first loaf 
(and yes, gelled CP can be just as saponified as a "cooked" HP soap - it can be completely zap free once it's set up)

Cute beeswax soaps @Dawni  (I like your molds) - what thread was Chris's recipe in that you followed?)


----------



## KiwiMoose

SaltedFig said:


> Woah! That's some serious purple happening @KiwiMoose ! Nice first loaf
> (and yes, gelled CP can be just as saponified as a "cooked" HP soap - it can be completely zap free once it's set up)



It's blue apparently, but both times I've used it, it's turned out purple.


----------



## JanelleTrebuna

KiwiMoose said:


> Woot!  I unmolded my first loaf soap - pattern wasn't as obvious as I would have liked but I'm still quite happy with it.  No zap already - is that because it gelled?
> View attachment 33795
> View attachment 33796


Gorgeous soap!  
I love the color.


----------



## Chris_S

SaltedFig said:


> Woah! That's some serious purple happening @KiwiMoose ! Nice first loaf
> (and yes, gelled CP can be just as saponified as a "cooked" HP soap - it can be completely zap free once it's set up)
> 
> Cute beeswax soaps @Dawni  (I like your molds) - what thread was Chris's recipe in that you followed?)



@SaltedFig  This was the recipe i sent @Dawni that she mixxed up to suit her available oils ect. I have since changed this recipe to include sunflower oil and castor oil. But iv been leaving beeswax out the past few batch but iv just been experimenting to find my fave recipe 

sweet almond oil 15%
coconut oil 20%
olive oil 30%
cocoa butter 8.5%
palm oil 25%
beeswax 1.5%

My new recipe without beeswax although if i included it i would take 1.5% out of the butter or sunflower oil and add in the 1.5% beeswax. This is definantly my fave recipe so far but ill take any comments on what might make it better 

sweet almond oil 15%
castor oil 5%
coconut oil 15%
olive oil 15%
palm oil 25%
shea butter 10%
Sunflower oil 10%


----------



## Dawni

Thanks @SaltedFig! These were the cheapest molds I could find hehe.. I can share mine too if anyone's interested? Our numbers ended up slightly different due to me not having palm oil..


My only additives were diluted honey in some of the called for liquid, and rice powder added to the oils. Sugar to the water before the lye coz I used a lot of butters and wanted extra help with the bubbles.

Thanks again, @Chris_S!


----------



## Loralei

@KiwiMoose I love that colour!! Have no idea why it isn't blue, but it's beautiful!!

@Dawni I'm excited to see your soap when you unmold!


----------



## amd

This weekend: Cut and stamped the dead sea mud soleseife. Really happy with how it turned out.




Also made my vday soap. Very unhappy with my calculations. I wanted very clean even lines, but the calculations were off so I didn't have enough soap to make a complete layer. I probably would have been better off winging this one. And then the soap went through a hot gel, so the mp embeds look weird now (at least they look weird to me). Overall though, I think it's a cute soap and smells great.


----------



## Loralei

@amd I th7nk that they are both lovely! And I actually prefer wonky layers, when I see them.. my life in science is structured enough, lol!


----------



## JanelleTrebuna

I faced a conundrum; I wanted to make goat's milk soap for me and my daughter, but I had no room left on the three little baking racks stacked in my closet. So.... I decided to completely re-arrange my sewing room closet.  I took the fabric and moved it out into the sewing room proper to take advantage of the marvelous long plastic coated wire shelves that it was previously sitting on for my soap.  Now, with (2)  8 1/2 foot racks I can soap for days....


----------



## Chris_S

JanelleTrebuna said:


> I faced a conundrum; I wanted to make goat's milk soap for me and my daughter, but I had no room left on the three little baking racks stacked in my closet. So.... I decided to completely re-arrange my sewing room closet.  I took the fabric and moved it out into the sewing room proper to take advantage of the marvelous long wire coated wire shelves that it was previously sitting on for my soap.  Now, with (2)  8 1/2 foot racks I can soap for days....



your not putting them on bare metal are you? if its not plastic coated you need to line it with something


----------



## amd

@JanelleTrebuna I saw your post on Instagram this weekend, and I thought about mentioning it then - but also didn't want to give the impression of publicly scolding you - I'm not scolding! Even with plastic coated wire, still put down some kind of protection. I'm using rug hooking mats that I found at Hobby Lobby. They raise the soap up off the rack and still let it breathe. Plus, when they get dirty you can swap it out until you have time to clean it (or trim & toss it if it is something gone way wrong). The plastic coating on shelves can get scratched or damaged, which may affect your soap when exposed to that area. Covering with another layer is just extra precaution.


----------



## Chris_S

amd said:


> @JanelleTrebuna I saw your post on Instagram this weekend, and I thought about mentioning it then - but also didn't want to give the impression of publicly scolding you - I'm not scolding! Even with plastic coated wire, still put down some kind of protection. I'm using rug hooking mats that I found at Hobby Lobby. They raise the soap up off the rack and still let it breathe. Plus, when they get dirty you can swap it out until you have time to clean it (or trim & toss it if it is something gone way wrong). The plastic coating on shelves can get scratched or damaged, which may affect your soap when exposed to that area. Covering with another layer is just extra precaution.



Once again iv been educated didnt know that about the plastic coating but suppose it makes sense. @amd can you use non stick coated racks (brand new) without anything underneath? it doesnt say what the non stick coating is but it surely wont be metal? some kind of plastic. Iv not bought them yet wanna make sure they would be safe first


----------



## amd

It's a precaution measure against unnoticed knicks and scratches. I cover mine - new or old. I've had damaged items new out of the box (not just talk about soap curing racks here, but things in general). I make too much soap to lose it to exposed metal that I didn't notice.


----------



## JanelleTrebuna

amd said:


> @JanelleTrebuna I saw your post on Instagram this weekend, and I thought about mentioning it then - but also didn't want to give the impression of publicly scolding you - I'm not scolding! Even with plastic coated wire, still put down some kind of protection. I'm using rug hooking mats that I found at Hobby Lobby. They raise the soap up off the rack and still let it breathe. Plus, when they get dirty you can swap it out until you have time to clean it (or trim & toss it if it is something gone way wrong). The plastic coating on shelves can get scratched or damaged, which may affect your soap when exposed to that area. Covering with another layer is just extra precaution.


Oh, thank you.  I didn't know that.  I thought that the plastic was enough protection. I was formerly using metal baking racks and I did get some orange dots on my soap.  Would parchment paper work?


----------



## JanelleTrebuna

Chris_S said:


> your not putting them on bare metal are you? if its not plastic coated you need to line it with something


It is plastic coated but I think I will put parchment paper down too.


----------



## Dawni

@amd those ARE very cute looking vday soaps! And I just love your dead sea mud soap, I'm kinda partial to it.

@JanelleTrebuna, I'm also getting dangerously close to not having enough space lol and I'm wishing I had any room to rearrange coz I foresee me making soap for many more days to come lol

@Loralei, I unmolded one hehe decided to let them sit in the mold in the hopes that the pattern will come through


----------



## Chris_S

I agree the vday soaps you did amd look lovely. do you do anything like a veterans day themed soap (do you have a veteran's day)? We have an armed forces day that they make a big thing of at the local rugby club, red arrows display and paras landing inside the stadium then one of them presents the match ball to the ref. They have a local home match every year on armed forces day oh think theres a military brass band there too. But its also made into a family fun day for the kids. Then of course a minutes silence before kick off. oh and they had milatary artillery by the players tunnel too.
Im kinda thinking out loud here but when making things like amd has done could you shape a metal wire in the shape of a heart insert at the end and drag along in a thin trace batter multi coloured in a loaf? If you had the wire and the end of it went straight up then you could have the top as you look at the loaf then what is to bottom of the loaf you would have as the top of the soap?

Onto what iv done today well not much iv unmolded my latest batch didnt turn out as id hoped but definatly not the worst batch iv made. Also tajen my coffee soap off the curing shelf read to be wrapped when i have the time and energy or bordom kicks in. Going to go up and weigh out for another batch. im determined to make another successful swirl soap before the end of this week.


----------



## KiwiMoose

amd said:


> This weekend: Cut and stamped the dead sea mud soleseife. Really happy with how it turned out.
> View attachment 33996
> 
> Also made my vday soap. Very unhappy with my calculations. I wanted very clean even lines, but the calculations were off so I didn't have enough soap to make a complete layer. I probably would have been better off winging this one. And then the soap went through a hot gel, so the mp embeds look weird now (at least they look weird to me). Overall though, I think it's a cute soap and smells great.
> View attachment 33997


I love both of them!


----------



## SaltedFig

JanelleTrebuna said:


> Oh, thank you.  I didn't know that.  I thought that the plastic was enough protection. I was formerly using metal baking racks and I did get some orange dots on my soap.  Would parchment paper work?



I've used paper in the past on coated racks and it turned out not to be thick enough, so it would depend on the paper (and also how reactive the wire is).

Personally I tend put my soaps on a solid surface (like a wooden board, but even cardboard would work) first, and then use thick cotton as a liner (old fashioned pure-cotton tea-towels are great for small batches - the material is thick, the cotton is resistant to lye, and the cloth breathes a little and wicks away moisture) to avoid build-up of moisture.

The bonus is that cotton can be washed and re-used .


----------



## Lorey

Dawni said:


> Nice! I love the color on that! And yes, I still do see a pattern
> 
> @Lorey, nice! Have you always done fluid HP? Does any of your soap warp after some time?
> 
> I tried @Chris_S recipe with beeswax after some tweaks... It was a dream to soap with and stayed nice n fluid til the end. I'm guessing it's from all the sugars keeping it hot.
> 
> Once again, I deemed it fluid enough for individual molds, so let's see what they look like after. I'm hoping for even just a shallow impression *fingers crossed*
> View attachment 33820
> View attachment 33821



Hi Dawni
Ive done all soap making , CP, Hot Process, Stick Blender Fluid Hot Process, Liquid soap..I love it all  I love the way the soap feels with the stick blender fluid hot process, and no I have never had any warping with it, just a nice bar of creamy bubbly soap. Oh Yeah, How did your soaps turn out? I hope your happy with them.


----------



## Chris_S

just made a batch with strawberry fo. i added the fo a bit earlier than normal this time and i know it definatly behaved last time i used it. This time however im guessing this is what ricing looks like but was pretty big chunks bigger than rice definatly. but this happened after i added the fo? Can this be a cause of ricing? Im going to reseach it tonight or tomorrow but if there are any other ideas of what could of happened or solution would be greatly appriciated advice.

Edit
After a brief bit of research iv found out why this could be so i will in the morning start a threaad on the recipe feedback area and hopefully ill be able to get some more ideas and options from all the knowledge floating about on the forum


----------



## Dawni

Lorey said:


> Hi Dawni
> Ive done all soap making , CP, Hot Process, Stick Blender Fluid Hot Process, Liquid soap..I love it all  I love the way the soap feels with the stick blender fluid hot process, and no I have never had any warping with it, just a nice bar of creamy bubbly soap. Oh Yeah, How did your soaps turn out? I hope your happy with them.


I only once tried that and my blender didn't like it, and maybe I miscalculated the water but those soaps are now leaning slightly to the side lol

It's a new day for me here and I unmolded more soap while having coffee hehe.. Far from pretty soaps, but I like that I'm able to use individual molds with my HP recipes


----------



## tresbiansoap

Glycerin Bastille Liquid Soap, but my KOH solution took me a lonnnngggg waiting time for it to dissolve. Got no patience after one hour and toss everything in, cook for 1 hour and make peace with it.


----------



## shunt2011

Chris_S said:


> Weighed out a batch of oils while waiting for my tea to cook. Just need to sort the lye then got to making it after i let my tea settle doctors advised i shouldnt get over excited too close to eating, just because im special like that.
> 
> The fo accelerated AGAIN this is getting boring now. Iv used that fo before and dont remember it accelerating but oh well made a note about it this time i think i just about saved it but should know in the morning if its presentable. Rinsed everything off and threw it all in the dishwasher to properly clean.
> 
> Input this and my last 2 batches into sm3 ended up sat at the desk swearing like a trooper because it was really confusing me. So i gave up on that and just for @shunt2011 i edited the cigar labels she told me were wrong the other day. Hope your happy now shunt
> 
> Does anyone here who sells in america do a nice apple scented soap? A friend who lives in america asked me if i would sell her an apple scented soap obviously i cant but i said i would ask here maybe via etsy or an independent website that i could send her a link too?


LOL   Nicely done!   To make things easier you can just list  your fragrance and additive with the rest of the ingredients.  But you did a great job.


----------



## Chris_S

shunt2011 said:


> LOL   Nicely done!   To make things easier you can just list  your fragrance and additive with the rest of the ingredients.  But you did a great job.



Thank you im pleased how they turned out 

I actually think i prefer them like that. If i was to use like 4 different micas would i have to put them all by colour? or just mica powder be ok?


----------



## shunt2011

Chris_S said:


> Thank you im pleased how they turned out
> 
> I actually think i prefer them like that. If i was to use like 4 different micas would i have to put them all by colour? or just mica powder be ok?


I list mica sometimes when gifting or donating.  Mostly I list what the colorant consists of.....  TD, FD&C23 etc...


----------



## Loralei

Dawni said:


> @Loralei, I unmolded one hehe decided to let them sit in the mold in the hopes that the pattern will come through
> View attachment 34000



Ooooh, I love it!!! Of course, being a beekeeper,  I love anything with bees... I think you did a fantastic job, @Dawni !


----------



## msunnerstood

I cant believe I didnt buy these bows long ago. It was taking me so long to tie bows myself and they were always crooked. This was sooooo much easier.  Im packaging Christmas presents tonight and these are my soap bags. (Ingredients weight logo etc are on the back)


----------



## Chris_S

shunt2011 said:


> I list mica sometimes when gifting or donating.  Mostly I list what the colorant consists of.....  TD, FD&C23 etc...



Ok will look into that iv never looked into what mica powders even are made with.



Loralei said:


> Ooooh, I love it!!! Of course, being a beekeeper,  I love anything with bees... I think you did a fantastic job, @Dawni !



I think i deserve a bit of credit given she worked with my recipe although adapted  all @Dawni did was do a few guesses and i hope this works and bosh done.

Beekeeper here too @Loralei mine are reet cranky this time of year gotta go check on them tomorrow not my usual excited self in the thought of dealing with them.



msunnerstood said:


> I cant believe I didnt buy these bows long ago. It was taking me so long to tie bows myself and they were always crooked. This was sooooo much easier.  Im packaging Christmas presents tonight and these are my soap bags. (Ingredients weight logo etc are on the back)
> View attachment 34369
> View attachment 34370



They look beutiful

Made another batch cant sleep again so as i made a batch of oils up yesterday when i couldnt sleep yesterday. So tried a different fragrance and although it did accelerate it wasnt nearly as bad as the last few batches so got a pretty decent chance to make a swirl or at least i tried. Took a quick snap sprayed with alcohol before wrapping it in me bubblewrap then towels and put it in the wardrobe to hopefully gel


----------



## KiwiMoose

I made lime and coconut soap - photos coming soon. Tomorrow I might make little lemon 'cupcake' soaps and try out my piping skills - eek!  OR....thinking about making a coffee, cream and cinnamon loaf.  Oh what to do, what to do.


----------



## alex777

Hi there!
I'm totally new to soap making and just wanted something easy to start with. 

8 oz. Coconut Oil
14 oz. Olive Oil
11 oz. Palm Oil
4.8 oz. Lye
11.2 oz. Distilled Water

My first soap turned out to be great.


----------



## Zing

Loralei said:


> Ooooh, I love it!!! Of course, being a beekeeper,  I love anything with bees... I think you did a fantastic job, @Dawni !





Chris_S said:


> Beekeeper here too @Loralei mine are reet cranky this time of year gotta go check on them tomorrow not my usual excited self in the thought of dealing with them.


Cheers for the beekeepers!  My teenaged son was a beekeeper in our Chicago backyard until he went to college and my wife attempted for a year.  Sadly we just sold all the equipment.  I miss the honey, the best tasting I've ever had and our neighbors said they were eating 'hyper locally.'  And I miss the bees -- fascinating to watch.  Brutal, too, like in the fall when all the girl bees kick out the boy bees out of the hive _outside left to die in the cold_.


----------



## Chris_S

Zing said:


> Cheers for the beekeepers!  My teenaged son was a beekeeper in our Chicago backyard until he went to college and my wife attempted for a year.  Sadly we just sold all the equipment.  I miss the honey, the best tasting I've ever had and our neighbors said they were eating 'hyper locally.'  And I miss the bees -- fascinating to watch.  Brutal, too, like in the fall when all the girl bees kick out the boy bees out of the hive _outside left to die in the cold_.



I absolutly love bees and that love for bees is what led me to the place i aam now making soaps and candles. I know what you you mean by them throwing out the drones but they have no purpose for them over winter so why would they keep them in the hive. I think its also very fitting that only the female bees have stingers.

I dont have mine in my garden partly because iv 2 cats and wouldnt want them to be stung and also because the way the houses are set out the gardens are very enclosed. So iv set them up in a field owned by someone who loves nature which is ideal because its been untouched for years it backs onto a canal so hymalaian balsam and then also a meadow right next to the field so they are happy bees until it gets cold. Honestly wish i had started beekeeping sooner than i did but glad i eventually found the joy of keeping bees 

Soapy thing today not really something i did but i got my new soap stamp


----------



## KiwiMoose

Unmolded my lime and coconut bars. First time using mica and I knew before pouring that it wasn’t enough, but didn’t want to waste time mixing more. I wanted a contrast of bright green and white :-(
I used 1 tsp in 500g of oil to get this pale nondescript colour.


----------



## Chris_S

KiwiMoose said:


> View attachment 34386
> Unmolded my lime and coconut bars. First time using mica and I knew before pouring that it wasn’t enough, but didn’t want to waste time mixing more. I wanted a contrast of bright green and white :-(
> I used 1 tsp in 500g of oil to get this pale nondescript colour.



You could try mixing it with a tablespoon of your recipe oils. Thats what iv been doing then i add it to my batter once i hit trace but i used a whisk so i dont mess with the batter too much. Iv been mixing it into 4 jugs and using a teaspoon per colour for just under 1kg of oils so iv been using quite abit more than you did.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Chris_S said:


> You could try mixing it with a tablespoon of your recipe oils. Thats what iv been doing then i add it to my batter once i hit trace but i used a whisk so i dont mess with the batter too much.


That's what i did Chris.  Maybe I should try just sprinkling it into the batter at trace and loosely combining it?  I wouldn't mind have dark and light patches.


----------



## Chris_S

KiwiMoose said:


> That's what i did Chris.  Maybe I should try just sprinkling it into the batter at trace and loosely combining it?  I wouldn't mind have dark and light patches.



Iv edited the post you might not of seen it. maybe using a white or leave it plain in one jug and then green in another but im using like 4 times the amount you have for only double the oils. Iv got a little handheld electric milk whisk that iv been using to mix up the micas with the oils. not sure about sprinkling into the batter iv been adding the oils to the batter and its worked fine so far

Tbh i really like how they have turned out for you


----------



## KiwiMoose

And don't hate me for being an over-achiever, but today I made a coffee, cream and cinnamon loaf!  Nom nom, it's smelling very creamy and delicious.  I used two fragrance oils: iced coffee, and whipped vanilla buttercream, and real cinnamon in the dark part.


----------



## Zing

I want to eat that, @KiwiMoose !


----------



## Hendejm

Loving these stamped soaps!!!  I see ANOTHER purchase in my future!


----------



## SaltedFig

Took a few soap photo's


----------



## Dean

Lather tested a 1 wk old bar this am.  Naughty-naughty impatient soaper!  

Off to shower where I’ll postpone facing the day’s responsibilities by dawdling and playing with my soap.  No wonder I go through so much of it.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Dean said:


> Lather tested a 1 wk old bar this am.  Naughty-naughty impatient soaper!
> 
> Off to shower where I’ll postpone facing the day’s responsibilities by dawdling and playing with my soap.  No wonder I go through so much of it.


Naughty Dean!  I'm using my first ever batch of soap presently in the shower and it's not too bad even though I say so myself.  I sampled the same batch as hand soap some three weeks ago and it was still a bit soft, but now it's nice and firm, and how soap 'should' be.  Happy with that.


----------



## Chris_S

Just made this. decided i would try eo this time lemon lime and spearmint. Only just finished this like 5 minutes ago and already excited to unmold it. Changed my recipe up abit to include less hard oils and more soft slow moving oils so that i could do swirls. Iv not tried eo blends before but i love all 3 eos i used so decided to give it a try if spearmint comes through more thats fine i had to go back and spray it with alcohol lucky i did because the layer of bubblewrap i used had fallen into the batter so lucky i forgot


----------



## Misschief

The two books I ordered from Amazon arrived today. Both are soapmaking books. Does that qualify?


----------



## KiwiMoose

Chris_S said:


> Just made this.


Wow! those colours are gorgeous!


----------



## Lin19687

Today I have to make a few batches of soap because my Odin is sold out and I have 10 people wanting it .
But in order to do that I have to clean off my work desk and move somethings around.
I am debating on today doing cleaning/moving, label cured soap, Box said soap, Box all other soaps I have that are stacked for shows.
This evening get everything measured and set for soaping tomorrow
Then tomorrow I will be all set and can whip out batches.


----------



## Chris_S

KiwiMoose said:


> Wow! those colours are gorgeous!



thanks wish i had used some td or left one section alone so the was some lighter colours. seriously cant wait for it to be ready for unmolding and cutting so i can see how its turned out. i got a bunch of micas yesterday so felt like i had to make a swirl soap would of been rude not to right?

After the success of my last batch i might make another batch tonight. I washed everything up this morning so im free to make more when i want to. Or i might move stuff about my spare room needs organising i was walking over stuff with my full soap mold luckily it wasnt cats they go outside when im soaping so they dont present a risk to me or them and they love going outside anyways


----------



## Loralei

Chris_S said:


> I think i deserve a bit of credit given she worked with my recipe although adapted  all @Dawni did was do a few guesses and i hope this works and bosh done.
> 
> Beekeeper here too @Loralei mine are reet cranky this time of year gotta go check on them tomorrow not my usual excited self in the thought of dealing with them.



Credit given, lol!! And I hope your visit was alright.. we are in the middle of winter here - I had a late queen emerge before a death, then we moved 500kms north, so I'm worried about them.. but I was happy to see some life the other day when I installed another candy board!



Zing said:


> Cheers for the beekeepers!  My teenaged son was a beekeeper in our Chicago backyard until he went to college and my wife attempted for a year.  Sadly we just sold all the equipment.  I miss the honey, the best tasting I've ever had and our neighbors said they were eating 'hyper locally.'  And I miss the bees -- fascinating to watch.  Brutal, too, like in the fall when all the girl bees kick out the boy bees out of the hive _outside left to die in the cold_.



It is the best tasting honey!! I live sharing with neighbours and friends ... I've only been at it for 3 years, but I do love it!



KiwiMoose said:


> And don't hate me for being an over-achiever, but today I made a coffee, cream and cinnamon loaf!  Nom nom, it's smelling very creamy and delicious.  I used two fragrance oils: iced coffee, and whipped vanilla buttercream, and real cinnamon in the dark part.
> View attachment 34391



Ong, @KiwiMoose - that looks so amazing!! And now I want a dessert cake with those ingredients, lol!


----------



## Jill B Blasius

I had my first ever seizure yesterday! And averted a volcano, I think. About 8 am I made a small batch of 1/2 water-goat milk, rose clay and some BB Flowerchild FO in a 1# mold for myself. (OO, CO, AO, Castor Oil and a wee bit of SL) Worked great, it accidentally started gelling before I could get it to the frig, since I had sat it on an old hot mitt and covered the top with cardboard while I did a quick clean up, no biggie, I let it go. So... I  made a 2.5# batch of the same recipe, 4 colors-plain, TD, 2 blue water micas with BB Salty Mariner FO (_slightly _accelerates the bottle says) for my son. Oy yoi, what a disaster. Or so I thought...

When I made the clay soap, my lye water was cool, about 90. My oils were about 110, but I added goat milk in right out of the frig to the oil, which must have cooled the oils down. Mixed it, added FO, split it colored it, poured it, swirled it with a stick, ta-da.

Making the larger batch my lye water was hotter, 110 and the oils were about 115, which i figured was OK since I was adding cold goat milk - wrong! I realize now it had been sitting on the counter since the last batch, so it was cool, but not cold. It took a long time to thin trace, but that's OK, as I wanted to swirl it in the mold anyhow, right? Added the FO, stirred by hand and went to sort it into my pour cups, it had chunks, not ricing, but chunks the size of a dime to a nickel! So I got my SB and gave it a few blasts, it got a little better and a little thicker, but not quite medium. I divided into the cups with the colors already in them and would just do a quick stick stir to mix. I started with the TD, it was like oatmeal, eek. Added a tsp of oil and stick blended it a few seconds and it was better. I picked up the first blue and it was worse and I couldn't even stir, it was more like chopping lard to make pie dough. The second blue was so hard I had to smash it on the side of the cup to get to the color on the bottom. I picked up the plain and went to put it in the mold first (to look like a sandy sea-bottom), it was solid. So I had to forgo the "design" feature I planned and plopped everything else in on top. Smoothed it down as best I could and it looked like a rebatch it was so dry. Turned and got my alcohol and Saran wrap from the cupboard and it was already cracking down the center. Sprayed and covered it and put a big rubber band around the mold to hold the wrap down and it started ooozing out the center! AGH! Went to put it in the frig and it was HOT. So, I threw a towel around it and let it go. Kept peeking at it every 30 mins, No volcano! Phew!

So I spent the evening looking up how to rebatch fresh soap...dice and cook.

Got up today and easily unmolded the rose clay, cut it, beautiful! It was pretty darn firm for a milk soap after only 24 hrs. Turned the blue soap upside down to begin prying on it and it fell right out of the mold. Was gonna chop it into pieces with my hand slicer, but I cut it into bars and well, it looked really nice, sure there's some inclusions from the plop and drop but I just had to slice off the tops (which I did a teeny-tiny rebatch cook with already and threw into a mold) and the blue soap still looks great!


----------



## Chris_S

Loralei said:


> Credit given, lol!! And I hope your visit was alright.. we are in the middle of winter here - I had a late queen emerge before a death, then we moved 500kms north, so I'm worried about them.. but I was happy to see some life the other day when I installed another candy board!



I didnt end up going because it was absolutly lashing it down so going to try get there on a dry day last thing they need is me opening the hive while its raining hard AND cold.

Im just hoping my queen is still there the way they have attacked me and someone else also a beekeeper makes me nervous that shes buggered off and died because they arnt normally that cranky but the same person who got attacked while just having a nosey at the hive got phoned by the land owner because he thought he had seen the queen on the floor at the front of the hive and she saw some brood so fingers crossed i just annoyed them she was last years queen so should hopfully be ok think it was just a drone infront of the hive that hes seen and thought it was the queen. I only got them in late june and put my first super on in later july early august and by beginning september the super was all drawn and 3/4 full and was completely full by time winter kicked in.

Only honey i got this year was a little cheeky scoop with my hive tool to test was proper yummy i buy local honey for putting on my morning porrage omg its so tasty with lovely local honey on.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Jill B Blasius said:


> I had my first ever seizure yesterday! And averted a volcano, I think. About 8 am I made a small batch of 1/2 water-goat milk, rose clay and some BB Flowerchild FO in a 1# mold for myself. (OO, CO, AO, Castor Oil and a wee bit of SL) Worked great, it accidentally started gelling before I could get it to the frig, since I had sat it on an old hot mitt and covered the top with cardboard while I did a quick clean up, no biggie, I let it go. So... I  made a 2.5# batch of the same recipe, 4 colors-plain, TD, 2 blue water micas with BB Salty Mariner FO (_slightly _accelerates the bottle says) for my son. Oy yoi, what a disaster. Or so I thought...
> 
> When I made the clay soap, my lye water was cool, about 90. My oils were about 110, but I added goat milk in right out of the frig to the oil, which must have cooled the oils down. Mixed it, added FO, split it colored it, poured it, swirled it with a stick, ta-da.
> 
> 
> Got up today and easily unmolded the rose clay, cut it, beautiful! It was pretty darn firm for a milk soap after only 24 hrs. Turned the blue soap upside down to begin prying on it and it fell right out of the mold. Was gonna chop it into pieces with my hand slicer, but I cut it into bars and well, it looked really nice, sure there's some inclusions from the plop and drop but I just had to slice off the tops (which I did a teeny-tiny rebatch cook with already and threw into a mold) and the blue soap still looks great!
> 
> View attachment 34432
> View attachment 34433



BOTH of these look absolutely gorgeous!  I especially like the blue one.


----------



## Chris_S

I seem to be making a batch a day at the moment some better than others. Just made another batch this time with vanilla fo it slightly accelerated but was perfect amount for doing swirls AND a lovely textured top aswell.

Its a pretty bad photo but if you zoom into it you can see all the swirls and licks better. very happy eith how it turned out so excited to get 2 lovely looking batches done


----------



## dalewaite48

Today I am starting a new line of Liquid Hand Soaps.  Going to make them from scratch by making up my paste from which I eventually will make my finished product.  Purchased a good book and have been doing a lot of reading.


----------



## Hendejm

This morning I relabeled soaps I’ll be giving for Christmas. Next step- gift bags!


----------



## Loralei

I made a Vanilla/Lavender body butter for my daughter last night (for Christmas,  by request). I also made both of us a conditioning hair oil.. will whip up some beard oil for hubby today, and am hoping to brave the waters of lotion crafting over my holidays..


----------



## Misschief

dalewaite48 said:


> Today I am starting a new line of Liquid Hand Soaps.  Going to make them from scratch by making up my paste from which I eventually will make my finished product.  Purchased a good book and have been doing a lot of reading.


Which book did you get? I purchased two liquid soapmaking books this week. but with Christmas on my mind, I'm having a hard time getting into them.


----------



## Chris_S

Cut into last night batch to see how hard it was if it was ready to cut properly.


----------



## amd

I made a soap for March, using CC's Wild Clover and Willow. This puts me comfortably on schedule for my soap of the month club, which means I can work a bit on my breweries. I also made a rootbeer soap for the church's fundraising box. I used BCN's Rootbeer, and right now it does NOT smell like rootbeer. Otherwise I've been busy getting my soaps labeled. I rented a booth at the local peddler's market, so I need to have a removeable price tag/booth id. I'm hoping today or tomorrow to have time to do an oatmeal, honey buttermilk soap, scented with OMH from M&M. I also need to get a batch of bubble scoops done for my nieces Christmas gifts.


----------



## Zing

Made peppermint lavender foot balm for my wife. Ssh, it's a Christmas secret.


----------



## KiwiMoose

^ Oh what beautiful colours @Chris_S!


----------



## Chris_S

KiwiMoose said:


> ^ Oh what beautiful colours @Chris_S!



Thank you  I surprised it turned out that well tbh because the fo did accelerate more than i had hoped it would but tried to carry on without panicing.

Just been having a little play while in a bored but also cba mood so took a few pics of a beer soap candle and wax melts. They arnt even close scent wise i just grabbed whatever i had closest to me and i just wanted to know how it would look in the little box i have. Needs work but pretty happy


----------



## Pepsiandjac

I had a go at my first swirl soap,colours didn’t come out as planned,but   Doesn’t look too bad overall.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Pepsiandjac said:


> I had a go at my first swirl soap,colours didn’t come out as planned,but   Doesn’t look too bad overall.
> View attachment 34501


I dunno what you planned but I just LOVE these colours!


----------



## Kafayat Adebowale oyeniyi

Yayyy...i just got my orders from soaperschoice and bulk natural oils.....i am soo excited to soap away


----------



## Lin19687

Cut a loaf this morning


----------



## ulrurunaturals

My first swirl...I tried my hand at an in the pot swirl. Poured it today 12/24/18 and took the photo still in my transparent mold.


----------



## Zing

ulrurunaturals said:


> My first swirl...I tried my hand at an in the pot swirl. Poured it today 12/24/18 and took the photo still in my transparent mold.


@ulrurunaturals , looks great!  What were your colorants?  Is there blue in it?


----------



## ulrurunaturals

Zing said:


> @ulrurunaturals , looks great!  What were your colorants?  Is there blue in it?


no blue in it just activated charcoal (coconut based) and titanium dioxide. When I cut it I'll post pics as well.


----------



## steffamarie

Finally made another soap. It's been over 6 weeks since I've had the time and motivation. Work has been really killing me lately with everyone needing to get their surgeries before the first of the year for insurance reasons. We're equipped and staffed to handle 25-30 cases on a daily basis comfortably but we've been doing upwards of 40 most days, working past our 7pm "closing" time until midnight or even later. Unfortunately, we're only losing staff and those of us who are still there are getting our butts kicked. 

All that is to say that I've finally made another soap - NG Nectarine & Mint. I really can't smell the mint in the FO, but it's a lovely fruity one. Simple two-color ITP swirl and I'll cut it tomorrow. Got to enjoy family this weekend and we have a couple more days coming up of Christmas festivities. Hopefully I'll get to make plenty more soap once the holidays are over.

Hope everyone is having a lovely holiday season!!


----------



## KiwiMoose

It’s Xmas day here already! And look what DH made for me! He’s done a lovely job- all sanded and smooth.


----------



## Chris_S

KiwiMoose said:


> It’s Xmas day here already! And look what DH made for me! He’s done a lovely job- all sanded and smooth.



Does it fit a silicone mold in or to be lined?


----------



## KiwiMoose

Chris_S said:


> Does it fit a silicone mold in or to be lined?


It’s to be lined with paper. I have a Silicone Mold but if I do a fancy heaped top on the soap it will get wrecked when I turn out the soap. So this one just opens wide up with a hinge along the bottom.


----------



## Relle

You might end up with a line down the middle from the spilt on the base of the mould, even with it lined.


----------



## KiwiMoose

I’ll give it a practice run tomorrow and report back. I’m thinking peach and chamomile, with swirls


----------



## KiwiMoose

One peach and chamomile, with my first go at an in-the-pot swirl, as promised!  





I'm out of some my oils now, and many of my suppliers are closed until 3rd Jan - or worse - 7th Jan!  So I might have to go cold turkey on the soaping for a few days....
Or make @Zany_in_CO's no-slime castile, now there's an idea!  I have a litre of Olive oil here just crying out to be used


----------



## Loralei

@KiwiMoose that looks gorgeous - you are so brave, to rock out the swirls... I'm still gearing up to try multiple colours


----------



## KiwiMoose

Unmolded my loaf from the new mold - oh so EASY to get it out! Then cut..


----------



## Chris_S

Loralei said:


> @KiwiMoose that looks gorgeous - you are so brave, to rock out the swirls... I'm still gearing up to try multiple colours



I saw a method the other day that looks like the easiest way of doing swirls yet. cut a piece of thick corigated card the lenght of the mold you can put pieces at the ends to sorta wedge it in and then use 2 colours one in each side then lift the card then use something to swirl can do it just at surface then would be a block at bottom. i use a metal skewer to swirl


----------



## Misschief

I tidied up my soap room this morning; you can actually see the bed now.... and walk around it. So far this afternoon, I've corrected one CNF (Cosmetic Notification Form) and submitted another. That was enough math for one day. What to do next.....


----------



## Misschief

Chris_S said:


> I saw a method the other day that looks like the easiest way of doing swirls yet. cut a piece of thick corigated card the lenght of the mold you can put pieces at the ends to sorta wedge it in and then use 2 colours one in each side then lift the card then use something to swirl can do it just at surface then would be a block at bottom. i use a metal skewer to swirl


That's one way of doing it. I use that method for my Salt & Pepper soap. For my Lemon & Poppyseed, I pour both sides at the same time, giving almost the same result. In both cases, I use a chopstick for swirling.


----------



## Chris_S

Misschief said:


> That's one way of doing it. I use that method for my Salt & Pepper soap. For my Lemon & Poppyseed, I pour both sides at the same time, giving almost the same result. In both cases, I use a chopstick for swirling.



Iv not tried it yet but i was just thinking if she hadnt tried more than one colour or swirls it might be a nice simple way to get into the hang of it. Iv made a little 8 section thing the same sorta way to try only going to do 2 or 3 colours thought it would look pretty cool.

Iv tidied my soaping shelves best i could today ordered some wax dyes and made a batch of lavender candles cleaned all my candle molds and going to make another batch before i go bed not technically soapy but it was fun and started because i tidied my soaping shelves.

Does it have to be at medium trace to pour from each side to get the same sort of effect? Reason i use skewers is because i use the chop sticks for my candle and melts making and iv kinda lost them lol


----------



## Barney

KiwiMoose said:


> One peach and chamomile, with my first go at an in-the-pot swirl, as promised!
> View attachment 34548
> 
> 
> I'm out of some my oils now, and many of my suppliers are closed until 3rd Jan - or worse - 7th Jan!  So I might have to go cold turkey on the soaping for a few days....
> Or make @Zany_in_CO's no-slime castile, now there's an idea!  I have a litre of Olive oil here just crying out to be used




That's Beautiful!


----------



## Misschief

Chris_S said:


> Does it have to be at medium trace to pour from each side to get the same sort of effect? Reason i use skewers is because i use the chop sticks for my candle and melts making and iv kinda lost them lol



Not really. Obviously, you want it at a little more than emulsion but a light to medium trace would work just fine. And, hey, skewers work, too. I just happen to have quite a few chopsticks from Chinese take outs. They're free and readily available. 

I find that, as long as I'm pouring both at the same time from each side, even at light trace, the colours don't really mix. Here's one of my soaps, done that way, with an extra colour poured down the center.


----------



## Chris_S

Misschief said:


> Not really. Obviously, you want it at a little more than emulsion but a light to medium trace would work just fine. And, hey, skewers work, too. I just happen to have quite a few chopsticks from Chinese take outs. They're free and readily available.
> 
> I find that, as long as I'm pouring both at the same time from each side, even at light trace, the colours don't really mix. Here's one of my soaps, done that way, with an extra colour poured down the center.
> 
> View attachment 34568



oooooo that looks amazing ill have to try this method next batch i do


----------



## Carolyne Thrasher

@Chris_S  I tried the cardboard dividers and they were a pain. Soapmaking 101 has a video on Taiwan swirl freehand .

@Misschief those are really pretty.

I haven’t made any soap for a few weeks and my shelves are looking bare. I’ve got lye water cooling and oils measured for a small batch. I’ve done a short rosemary (from my garden) infusion in the olive oil.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Misschief said:


> I find that, as long as I'm pouring both at the same time from each side, even at light trace, the colours don't really mix. Here's one of my soaps, done that way, with an extra colour poured down the center.
> 
> View attachment 34568


Nice work Missy!  How did you get the extra colour in the middle - just pour it after the other two? Then swirl it through?  Is the white part of the soap just natural or did you lighten it?


----------



## Misschief

KiwiMoose said:


> Nice work Missy!  How did you get the extra colour in the middle - just pour it after the other two? Then swirl it through?  Is the white part of the soap just natural or did you lighten it?


I poured my mold with the two colours till it was about half full. Then, I poured the center pink "line" from slightly higher so it sank all the way down instead of sitting on top of the two colours. I repeated that for the second half and then swirled.

I did add a little TD to the white part, but not much. The soap was pretty white already.


----------



## Loralei

Thank you for the suggestions,  @Chris_S and @Misschief ! I'm the kind of gal who reads and studies for months on end, before taking the plunge, haha! I'm off work until Jan 2nd, and will be trying a small batch of lotion today, but I think that I see swirls in my future!!


----------



## Misschief

I couldn't take just sitting around again yesterday and doing nothing soapy so I got out my KOH and my scale, measured what was left and re-sized a recipe to make some liquid soap paste. I used a recipe from Catherine Failor's book. Right now, the paste is cooling its heels in the spare bedroom, which is unheated and nice and cool. I may dilute it later today or I may wait a week or two; I haven't decided yet. 

We'll see how today goes. The plan for today is a Valentine's soap and a batch of Salt bars but we may get out of here for a couple of hours. I'd at least like to get the V Day soap done so I can stop thinking about it.


----------



## Krowsyad

I packaged up about 40 bars from the last batch. Waiting to be labeled now. Finished up soap and candle section on the website.

Today I have to try to finish the soap cutter by adding the back stop along with getting my regular computer work done.


----------



## amd

Still making removable tags for the soaps at the peddlers market, and packaged some bath scoops in clear truffle boxes. Hopefully the snow storm will clear off by the weekend so I can go stock my booth. Found a couple of bad soaps - one was a really old shaving soap (3+ years old) that had come down with a case of DOS. The other was a soap shred soap (also DOS). It only had dos on the exposed ends of the shrink wrap band, so I suspect that it was too much exposure to heat/sun at shows this summer that did that bar in. The other bars from that batch do not show any sign of infection.

Hoping that today I will finish doing the tags, so that my workbench will be cleared off again and I can make bubble scoops for my nieces. Daughter picked out NG's Bite Me and Poison Crocus (she says it smells just like her Dark Kiss body spray, btw, if you're looking for an affordable dupe) for the scoops, so I'm kind of excited to make them.

Then I have a buttermilk oatmeal and honey soap that needs to get made before the buttermilk goes bad (poor time management on my part as a few things took longer than they should have).

Sigh... and then I better get my business account books done. I signed up for a soap business class (Courage 2 Conquer, I think it is called, put on by Modern Soapmaking) and part of the class work requires that you know how much you made and spent for 2018. Plus, I just need to do it. I have sales mostly tracked through November, but haven't even started tallying up the expenditures. Although I did an awesome job saving all my receipts and printing email bills in one place  so at least I'm NOT scrambling around trying to find those.

I got called back into work this morning, but the weather is quickly going bad, so it sounds like everyone is shutting down at noon, so I should be able to go back to my soapy endeavors this afternoon. My next post should have soap pictures


----------



## Kerry K.

Cut my "flowering herb" soap.  Threw in some rain and dirt FO too, and now the whole house really smells like a garden and dirt after rain.  I love the way it looks, too!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Kerry K. said:


> Cut my "flowering herb" soap.  Threw in some rain and dirt FO too, and now the whole house really smells like a garden and dirt after rain.  I love the way it looks, too!
> 
> View attachment 34607


Rain and dirt FO? Sounds intriguing. We don’t have that here.
Gorgeous soap BTW!


----------



## msunnerstood

Whew got my new soap rack assembled. It was much bigger than I thought. it has to be 6' tall. Assembled it in the living room and then wondered how I was getting it into the soaping room. Thank God for grown sons. Tomorrow, I organize my stuff.


----------



## Lin19687

@msunnerstood  What? no pic ?  I feel cheated.


----------



## shunt2011

Today I hope to get about 12 batches worth of master batch lye  and oils done so that I can have a soaping frenzy this weekend.   Counting the hours to get out of work.  4 1/2 to go.   Also going to try to tackle my soaping room.  It's a total disaster and gives me heart palpitations every time I look in there.  It's become the dump room.


----------



## msunnerstood

Lin19687 said:


> @msunnerstood  What? no pic ?  I feel cheated.


Lol  I had a feeling that was coming. I will take a pic tonight after work


----------



## Misschief

I superfatted the liquid soap I made this week. Right now, I'm waiting to see how clear it gets (this was just after mixing in the Turkey Red Castor Oil so there are small bubbles throughout). This one is a Catherine Failor recipe (High Foaming Cold Cream soap) but made with a slight SF and no glycerin added. I'm really please with how this one turned out. It lathers beautifully and the lather is abundant and, yes, creamy.


----------



## justrambling

I haven't made soap yet, I'm a newbie looking forward to getting started.  A couple of weeks ago I ordered a soap mold from Amazon  And today I ordered a stick blender (I have one, but I use it for food) and an infrared thermometer.   I already have a scale, but I plan on updating and getting a new one eventually.  Now I just have to get all the oils and lye, then I can finally try a batch!  I can't wait!


----------



## shunt2011

justrambling said:


> I haven't made soap yet, I'm a newbie looking forward to getting started.  A couple of weeks ago I ordered a soap mold from Amazon  And today I ordered a stick blender (I have one, but I use it for food) and an infrared thermometer.   I already have a scale, but I plan on updating and getting a new one eventually.  Now I just have to get all the oils and lye, then I can finally try a batch!  I can't wait!


You can find what you need oil wise at the grocery store.   Lye at some hardware stores.  If you have ACE hardware they carry it in most places, Tractor Supply is a possibility, I've never seen it in Lowe's or Home Depot here.


----------



## justrambling

shunt2011 said:


> You can find what you need oil wise at the grocery store.   Lye at some hardware stores.  If you have ACE hardware they carry it in most places, Tractor Supply is a possibility, I've never seen it in Lowe's or Home Depot here.


We have an Aldi here and they have a bunch of oils I don't normally see for good prices.  I don't have an Ace.  I have the other stores, but not willing to pay the price they charge.  LOL!  I was thinking if I bought it online where ever I buy my fragrance oils and any other oils/butters that might not be available locally, then I should be good.  I just have to spread out the purchases because I work as a Special Education paraprofessional and we don't get paid when we have winter or spring vacation, (My next couple of paychecks are going to be really sad...LOL!) so...little low on the funds right now.  I'm trying to be patient.  LOL!  It's not easy.


----------



## Megan

I finally printed out the recipe for my next soap. I haven't been able to soap in a month due to sickness and moving houses, but finally today will get to make a batch!


----------



## Dean

I usually make a couple of bars at a time for personal use.  Doubled the recipie today to catch up on my curing inventory.  Can’t believe how much more oil was needed.  Practically went thru 1/2 my stash.   An entire loaf must be expensive.

I was hoping to use carrot infused oil to swirl in orange color but it wasn’t dark enough...just a saffron gold.   Maybe the next batch Ill  use straight carrot oil for color instead of swirling.

Sprayed with alcohol to prevent ash for the first time.  Hope it works.


----------



## Misschief

I'm making my Valentine's soap but I think I'm going to be disappointed. We'll see how it looks tomorrow.


----------



## justrambling

I tried posting this before, but I guess it never posted.  I went to the local High school FFA Holiday shopping night at the beginning of December.  I go every year just so I can buy goat milk soap from local goat farms for myself.  This year, I bought 5 bars.





Today, my family and I went out to eat and do some shopping at the outdoor mall a few towns over.  We went to the Barnes & Noble store, where I could spend the entire day!  I saw this book and decided to buy it.  Being a newbie, I just want to soak everything in.  I just bought another stick blender and a laser thermometer from Amazon the other day, so I'm slowly getting the things I need to make my first batch.  Can't wait to try it.  I'm going to be flying out to California in the summer to visit with family, and I'm hoping to have made a few different types of soap so I can give them some.    Hopefully, they don't turn into disasters!

OOPS!  Forgot to add the picture of the book! LOL!


----------



## atiz

justrambling said:


> I tried posting this before, but I guess it never posted.  I went to the local High school FFA Holiday shopping night at the beginning of December.  I go every year just so I can buy goat milk soap from local goat farms for myself.  This year, I bought 5 bars.
> View attachment 34645
> 
> 
> Today, my family and I went out to eat and do some shopping at the outdoor mall a few towns over.  We went to the Barnes & Noble store, where I could spend the entire day!  I saw this book and decided to buy it.  Being a newbie, I just want to soak everything in.  I just bought another stick blender and a laser thermometer from Amazon the other day, so I'm slowly getting the things I need to make my first batch.  Can't wait to try it.  I'm going to be flying out to California in the summer to visit with family, and I'm hoping to have made a few different types of soap so I can give them some.    Hopefully, they don't turn into disasters!
> 
> OOPS!  Forgot to add the picture of the book! LOL!
> View attachment 34647



You will be very prepared!
I’m also very new, made my first batch about ten days ago completely out of impulse with zero prep (you really can get at least the basic oils at the grocery store and/or Walmart — the latter also has lye (plumbing isle) and essential oils of a few different brands).
It’s been only ten days and I know it has to cure like 4 more weeks but couldn’t resist trying it and it’s so good! I had pretty bad memories of soap bars from my parents’ house and since then have only used liquid soap, but this is just great — bubbly, smells delicious, and not drying at all. Really worth the effort.
Good luck with the first batch!


----------



## Lin19687

Trying out a New recipe today.


----------



## jcandleattic

It's been years since I've been to this thread, so I'm not going to sift through over 400+ pages and read. LOL So I'll just let you know what I did today.

Cleaned my lab, got everything all ready to soap either today or tomorrow. I'm finally going to be making my Christmas soap. I didn't have it ready for this season but at least it will be all nice and cured for next year.  I can't wait to see how it's going to turn out. Going to be doing 3 different techniques. Just have to find the time. and make the embeds.


----------



## Hendejm

I’m using Maine ocean kelp harvested by my sister near her homestead. I’m very interested so see how it turns out as I’m not sure if the salt content will play nice with my recipe. I’m taking precautions - lower temps for me (under 100F) - minimal usage 1 tsp per pound - non accelerating fragrance ( fingers crossed on that one - new fragrance for me)- no fancy swirls (just 2 plain layers) - only letting it reach very light trace.  Here’s hoping......

Edit and update -
 still Laughlin over MissChief’s post .....
Soap batter performed beautifully! Actually took a bit longer to trace than normal. I added FO into oils before adding lye/water...maybe that’s the reason.


----------



## Misschief

I cut my Valentine's soap and it is ugly. There is no other word for it. It looks like beef fat with bits of meat in it.


----------



## jcandleattic

Misschief said:


> I cut my Valentine's soap and it is ugly. There is no other word for it. It looks like beef fat with bits of meat in it.


Was it a red and white soap? I find that happens a lot with red and white swirled soaps. I try to always put in a bit of pink or purple in there to break up that beef/bacon look it gets...
Although, I'm sure it's not near as bad as you think...


----------



## Hendejm

Misschief said:


> I cut my Valentine's soap and it is ugly. There is no other word for it. It looks like beef fat with bits of meat in it.


LMAO....seriously....LMAO....tears in my eyes!


----------



## Misschief

I was going to call this one "Chocolate and Cherries". It was supposed to have a hidden heart swirl and just a light swirl of brown (coloured with cocoa and scented with Chocolate Fudge FO) and pink (coloured with Merlot Mica and scented with Black Cherry FO); the uncoloured part is unscented. The little hearts are made with M&P. The chocolate part ended up being plopped in as it accelerated more than the cherry part and the hidden heart is so hidden, you can't even see it.

The soap itself is lovely but it sure ain't romantic!


----------



## jcandleattic

@Misschief - If those are the ones you were talking about, they do NOT look like a slab of beef. LOL Crazy woman. I knew they wouldn't be as bad as you thought. Don't look at them for a minimum of 3 days, and when you come back and look at them you will view them differently I'm sure.


----------



## Misschief

jcandleattic said:


> @Misschief - If those are the ones you were talking about, they do NOT look like a slab of beef. LOL Crazy woman. I knew they wouldn't be as bad as you thought. Don't look at them for a minimum of 3 days, and when you come back and look at them you will view them differently I'm sure.


Thank you for that. I know that the chocolate part will darken somewhat (vanilla content). I think what it comes down to is that it doesn't look anything like the soap I had imagined.


----------



## Hendejm

Misschief said:


> The soap itself is lovely but it sure ain't romantic!


I have to agree with you....sorry!  But yes - to me it does look like a piece of really fatty steak with a pink heart jabbed into the side of it. 

Maybe call it “Where Lovers Meat” for Valentine’s Day.


----------



## Misschief

Hendejm said:


> I have to agree with you....sorry!  But yes - to me it does look like a piece of really fatty steak with a pink heart jabbed into the side of it.
> 
> Maybe call it “Where Lovers Meat” for Valentine’s Day.


LOL... my daughter suggested "I love you so much it hurts".


----------



## Chris_S

Had a week of so off so decided to soap tonight been playing about with candles and melts for the past week. Decided to make some soaps for a friend because she loves spearmint and i knew the eo behaved nicely for swirls, so iv told her she can have what she wants but i need some for myself and for testing. Looks better in person think there was some water on my phone camera lense so doesnt look very clear. Cant wait to unmold


----------



## Lin19687

Hendejm said:


> LMAO....seriously....LMAO....tears in my eyes!


 OMG ME TOO !!!!

Oh come on @Misschief  it looks nothing like you said.  I am disappointed 

THIS is meat fat blobuals ...  This is the rebatch I did the other day


----------



## Lin19687

I did 2 batches with a new recipe. Both were going to be a 32% Lye concentration but the 1st got bloby while I was pouring, I am sure it was the FO.    I added some more Water to the 2nd and made it a 30% Lye Concentration and it was super slow to get trace .  Le Sigh Not sure if it was the Charcoal or the tiny amount of EO that did that .

So love experimenting !


----------



## Misschief

Lin19687 said:


> Oh come on @Misschief  it looks nothing like you said.  I am disappointed
> 
> THIS is meat fat blobuals ...  This is the rebatch I did the other day.
> View attachment 34662


Sorry to disappoint, Lin. LOL
Rebatches are never really pretty are they? I now have MORE soap to rebatch. yay.  

Interestingly, my daughter and grandson love the fragrance but both my husband and daughter's partner hated it (chocolate fudge and black cherry).


----------



## KiwiMoose

@Misschief - I don’t think it looks like meat you silly billy!
I made @Zany_in_CO’s no-slime Castile with 10% CO and 5% castor. I used lavender EO at my sister’s request. Apparently everyone loves lavender??? *barf*


----------



## Hendejm

KiwiMoose said:


> Apparently everyone lives lavender??? *barf*


I hate lavender too!!


----------



## Misschief

KiwiMoose said:


> @Misschief - I don’t think it looks like meat you silly billy!
> I made @Zany_in_CO’s no-slime Castile with 10% CO and 5% castor. I used lavender EO at my sister’s request. Apparently everyone loves lavender??? *barf*


lol... thanks Kiwi.

Apparently, lavender is one of those love it/hate it kind of fragrances. I happen to like it but in small doses.


----------



## KiwiMoose

I headed off down to the supermarket early this evening to buy some cocoa butter, olive oil and rice bran oil.  I had a mild panic attack because I had nothing in the house with which to satisfy the 'hard' fats in a soap recipe. I was gonna try @dixiedragon's shea heavy recipe but then noticed I didn't have enough shea for that either.  Luckily I could get some cocoa butter from the supermarket.

I have more shea and soy wax coming, but due to all the Christmas and new year's closures, I am unlikely to get it until Thursday or Friday this week, and I cannot possibly wait until then to make more soap!


----------



## Hendejm

KiwiMoose said:


> I cannot possibly wait until then to make more soap


That’s why I love amazon!  I can order most oils and get them the same day or next


----------



## Chris_S

Hendejm said:


> That’s why I love amazon!  I can order most oils and get them the same day or next



Amazon are a bunch of idiots they banned me from leaving reviews for breach of rules but doesnt say when what rules or anything but yet it still sends me emails to ask for reviews on stuff iv bought. So i try to avoid them as much as i possibly can now plus generally stuff is cheaper via the sellers websites than on amazon. They said i cant even appeal the decision to ban me from leaving reviews and orher community features so im not going to give them my money.

I unmolded last nights soap from the loafthought it was hard.enough but inside corners pulled away. But its come out far better than i expected and definatly the best iv done yet. @Misschief i did the pour at the same time thing you suggested and then did swirls because its a narrow mold i went from each end rather from sides thank you for the tips


----------



## Hendejm

Chris_S said:


> I unmolded last nights soap from the loafthought it was hard.


I like it!  Very nice color choices.


----------



## Misschief

@Chris_S Love the colours! Looks good!


----------



## Chris_S

Misschief said:


> @Chris_S Love the colours! Looks good!



Been trying different colours but first time iv used td with the micas for swirls think that makes a massive difference.

Thank you and @Hendejm for your kind words


----------



## jcandleattic

I made my first Christmas soap of 2019 today!  (No, not castile, I'm just kinda lazy and didn't get it done! LOL)
I know these should have been done +4 months ago, but I just got around to doing them today. Lol inside is supposed to be a reverse feather swirl that I’m hoping will resemble a Christmas tree. We’ll see. Lol cut tomorrow. Scented with a mix of 3 love spells because I needed it to stay fluid. It did for the most part.
At least they will be nice and cured by my shows in October and November.


----------



## justrambling

atiz said:


> You will be very prepared!
> I’m also very new, made my first batch about ten days ago completely out of impulse with zero prep (you really can get at least the basic oils at the grocery store and/or Walmart — the latter also has lye (plumbing isle) and essential oils of a few different brands).
> It’s been only ten days and I know it has to cure like 4 more weeks but couldn’t resist trying it and it’s so good! I had pretty bad memories of soap bars from my parents’ house and since then have only used liquid soap, but this is just great — bubbly, smells delicious, and not drying at all. Really worth the effort.
> Good luck with the first batch!



@atiz I looked at our local Walmart, the plumbing aisle is literally a half (if that!) of one side of the aisle.  There was no lye, only drano and the like.  I'm going to have to order mine online, so no impulse soapmaking going on here.    By the time I get everything, I MIGHT be able to make a batch by the 4 day weekend in February that I have.


----------



## Hendejm

justrambling said:


> There was no lye, only drano and the like


It probably won’t be called “Lye”. Look for this or something similar. Walmart and Lowe’s both carry it near me. Home Depot does not carry anywhere as I guess it’s also used to make crystal meth (?)


----------



## justrambling

Hendejm said:


> View attachment 34680
> 
> It probably won’t be called “Lye”. Look for this or something similar. Walmart and Lowe’s both carry it near me. Home Depot does not carry anywhere as I guess it’s also used to make crystal meth (?)


Oh Wow!  I thought all I saw was the liquid stuff, but maybe it wasn't all liquid.  I'll take a look next time I'm there again.  Thank you!  Oh, and also, yes, it is used to make crystal meth, which is actually a pretty big problem in my area, based on all the local arrests reported.  Small town...who woulda thought.  

Editing to say that I looked up where to buy it in my area, and yes, Walmart, Lowes, and Tractor Supply have it.  Tractor Supply has the best price though at $14.99 +tax for 2lbs.  And I can order it online and pick up in the store, so no shipping cost.  I might just end up doing that.  I need a paycheck under my belt first...good thing I get paid Friday.


----------



## KiwiMoose

justrambling said:


> I need a paycheck under my belt first...good thing I get paid Friday.



I've been broke ever since I started soap making :-(

I turned out my stinky lavender soaps from their moulds.  I used @Zany_in_CO's 'no-slime' castile recipe and added 10% coconut and 5% castor. The soaps look very creamy!  Interestingly, I used a heap of my blue colouring, which up til now has always turned purple in the soap - but this time it did nothing.  Never mind - they still look quite nice with just  hint of lilac colour:


----------



## KiwiMoose

Hendejm said:


> That’s why I love amazon!  I can order most oils and get them the same day or next


Nice for some! 
I have one supplier who ships next day, but it is most common for warehouses to close down over the summer period from Christmas eve - to 3rd or even the 7th January!  We have two statutory days holiday for Xmas and another two for New Years so most people close for the period in-between.  The only people open are the retailers.


----------



## Chris_S

KiwiMoose said:


> I've been broke ever since I started soap making :-(
> 
> I turned out my stinky lavender soaps from their moulds.  I used @Zany_in_CO's 'no-slime' castile recipe and added 10% coconut and 5% castor. The soaps look very creamy!  Interestingly, I used a heap of my blue colouring, which up til now has always turned purple in the soap - but this time it did nothing.  Never mind - they still look quite nice with just  hint of lilac colour:
> View attachment 34681
> View attachment 34682



Interesting about the colouring. was it mica powder and what colour was the soap batter? just wondering if the batter colour could maybe of counteracted the blue you added


----------



## Misschief

I've had that happen before. Some colourants are not compatible with cp; they can morph. I wanted to make a soap I called Ice Queen... it turned into Amethyst Queen because the blue morphed to purple.


----------



## Chris_S

Misschief said:


> I've had that happen before. Some colourants are not compatible with cp; they can morph. I wanted to make a soap I called Ice Queen... it turned into Amethyst Queen because the blue morphed to purple.



Does this include micas? iv read that some are chemically coloured and can bleed in soaps


----------



## Misschief

Chris_S said:


> Does this include micas? iv read that some are chemically coloured and can bleed in soaps


I haven't had an issue with micas. Wherever you purchase your colourants should have information on whether they morph.


----------



## Loralei

@Chris_S and @jcandleattic  - I love both of those soaps! I've been messing around, trying to make a massage lotion, for myself and other RMT (registered massage therapist) friends.. I think I've got a formula that I like - now just to have some friends beta test it for me, and let it sit... I used different preservatives in different batches - Optiphen Plus, and Geogard ECT - I found that the Geogard smells fairly medicinal, but may soften a bit after the lotion sits. I think I'll probably stick with the Optiphen Plus though, because I don't have to wait for post emulsion, and the lotion is definitely below Ph 6 .. about to do some taxes, then maybe treat myself to making a batch of soap.. and maybe brave a swirl, lol!


----------



## KiwiMoose

I'm a soap making machine!  That's it now until my supplies arrive (hopefully by Friday) because that Cacao Butter from the supermarket is $7.99 for 200g! Not cheap.
May I present to you my first back-of-spoon-lumpy-top Rose soap:


----------



## Hendejm

Really pretty! Looks like rose and ivory colored soap?  Very nice


----------



## KiwiMoose

Hendejm said:


> Really pretty! Looks like rose and ivory colored soap?  Very nice


Yes, I did the cardboard down the centre trick when pouring - and put the ivory on one side with the pink on the other ( it will be pale pink once it's gelled I believe).  A bit of a circular swirl on the inside - but we shall see.
As expected, the rose fragrance and the EOs I used (Palmarosa being the main culprit) accelerated trace so I had to work quite quickly putting the colours (TD and liquid courant) in.
I also tried adding a heaped teaspoon of rice flour - just coz I read somewhere that it makes it creamy?  We shall see.


----------



## Hendejm

KiwiMoose said:


> es, I did the cardboard down the centre trick when pouring - and put the ivory on one side with the pink on the other


I haven’t gotten that adventurous yet!  Anxious to see how it turns out.


----------



## Dean

KiwiMoose said:


> I've been broke ever since I started soap making :-(
> 
> I turned out my stinky lavender soaps from their moulds.  I used @Zany_in_CO's 'no-slime' castile recipe and added 10% coconut and 5% castor. The soaps look very creamy!  Interestingly, I used a heap of my blue colouring, which up til now has always turned purple in the soap - but this time it did nothing.  Never mind - they still look quite nice with just  hint of lilac colour:
> View attachment 34681
> View attachment 34682



I like the bar shapes.  What mold did you use and how much do the bars weigh?


----------



## Zany_in_CO

KiwiMoose said:


> I turned out my stinky lavender soaps from their moulds.  I used *Zany's No Slime Castile Recipe* and added 10% coconut and 5% castor. The soaps look very creamy!  Interestingly, I used a heap of my blue colouring, which up til now has always turned purple in the soap - but this time it did nothing.  Never mind - they still look quite nice with just  hint of lilac colour:


Well done, Kiwi! Those are beautiful!


----------



## Chris_S

Hendejm said:


> I haven’t gotten that adventurous yet!  Anxious to see how it turns out.



Pouring from 2 jugs have a simular effect to the cardboard thats how iv done my last 2 batches im still going to try the cardboard method but ill wait till im only using 2 different colours before i do that.

Officially the last soap i made in 2018 lol. Used the same 2 pours at same time method as i used on the last batch had 2 batches of oils and butters weighed out so i made 2 batches worth, and while i was at it tested if one my fragrances iv not made any notes of accelerated trace or not. it does but not badly that went in a single mold uncoloured. Tried a few different little swirls to see how it would turn out. Used the hook end of a skewer to try make it a bit different then used the hook in the other batch to twisle to see how it comes out. Excited to unmold it gunna get my patient cap on and not do it too early this time and risk pulling corners away


----------



## atiz

justrambling said:


> Oh Wow!  I thought all I saw was the liquid stuff, but maybe it wasn't all liquid.  I'll take a look next time I'm there again.  Thank you!  Oh, and also, yes, it is used to make crystal meth, which is actually a pretty big problem in my area, based on all the local arrests reported.  Small town...who woulda thought.
> 
> Editing to say that I looked up where to buy it in my area, and yes, Walmart, Lowes, and Tractor Supply have it.  Tractor Supply has the best price though at $14.99 +tax for 2lbs.  And I can order it online and pick up in the store, so no shipping cost.  I might just end up doing that.  I need a paycheck under my belt first...good thing I get paid Friday.



This is what I got -- about $5 per lb. But I guess not every Walmart carries the same stuff, so you might need to order it there too.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Dean said:


> I like the bar shapes.  What mold did you use and how much do the bars weigh?


Just a cavity mould I bought off the internet. Not sure on weight - I’ve never weighed them. Would be interesting to compare weights across all my soaps I guess. I get 12 bars out of my 1lt oils. I think they oughta be around 90g each once cured.


----------



## melinda48

Derpina Bubbles said:


> I cleaned 200 and eleventy million soap utensils, pots, pans and bowls.  I may have fudged the numbers there. I think there was more. Felt like it anyway .  Cleaning up because the Mother-In-Law is coming to stay. She will be doing her not so subtle inspection. Kill. Me. Now.


Perhaps she could help you “clean up.”! It might give her a new appreciation of what you have to go through to create your soaps!


----------



## melinda48

seven said:


> had a few batches of lavender soap which my mom requested for her friends. she was adamant that i put the buds inside the soap coz she likes it. i told her it wasnt a good idea, yet i complied. now i gotta deal with lotsa bars that has these disgusting drag marks that i gotta clean up! pissed!
> 
> other than that, got quite a few eos to try, a couple of new molds, and my single wire cutter has arrived. i have a lot of things to play with, yay!
> 
> oh, and a 100 piece guest soap order that i gotta finish in a week. thank god it's mp!
> 
> life is quite busy in my lil soapy kingdom


Buds belong in lavender soap.you may not like the drag marks but people here in our area love the buds.


----------



## shunt2011

Lavender buds and anything else pretty much looks like mouse turds when put in or on soap.  Calendulas aren’t terrible in soap but nothing on the soap.  I don’t want botanicals in my tub.   My customers would never buy it either.


----------



## penelopejane

KiwiMoose said:


> Just a cavity mould I bought off the internet. Not sure on weight - I’ve never weighed them. Would be interesting to compare weights across all my soaps I guess. I get 12 bars out of my 1lt oils. I think they oughta be around 90g each once cured.



1000g oils becomes about 1450g batch / 12 and allowing for shrinkage would make 12 x 110g bars. Approximately.

Dean - most mold makers will tell you the amount of batter each cavity takes to fill it.  Check this page:

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/soap-molds-clamshells/silicone/basic.aspx


----------



## KiwiMoose

penelopejane said:


> 1000g oils becomes about 1450g batch / 12 and allowing for shrinkage would make 12 x 110g bars. Approximately.


Bang on PJ!  I just got home and weighed my soaps - the lavender large florals and the rectangle bars both weigh in at 110g.  Still more curing to do though, so could end up a little less maybe.

Is there an average weight that y'all aim for in a bar of soap?


----------



## msunnerstood

Whooohoooo I got my soap poured and in the freezer prior to Midnight. Peach Bellini this time for Spring.

I got a cookie press for Christmas so of course I decided instead of cookies I would try some piping on soap instead lol.

Not bad for HP soap I think. the inner swirls are the orange looking whoops plop on the righter edge of the mold. You cant see it well here but it has both snowflake and gold shimmer Mica on top. (Ignore the ink marks, Im spatially challenged and have to mark my molds for embeds)


----------



## penelopejane

KiwiMoose said:


> Bang on PJ!  I just got home and weighed my soaps - the lavender large florals and the rectangle bars both weigh in at 110g.  Still more curing to do though, so could end up a little less maybe.
> 
> Is there an average weight that y'all aim for in a bar of soap?




I don't think there is a standard weight that people like. It depends how generous you want your soap to be, I guess.  Personally I like bars to be at least 100g but that is just from bars I have see.  Although, of course, the cost is going to play a part in that assessment.   Commercial bars are now about 85g!

If you are selling you have to ensure each of your bars weights at least what you say the weight is on the label (after cure) and you have to have a weight on the label. An average of your bars is not good enough.  (This applies in Australia anyway you would have to check the rules for NZ.)


----------



## KiwiMoose

penelopejane said:


> If you are selling you have to ensure each of your bars weights at least what you say the weight is on the label (after cure) and you have to have a weight on the label. An average of your bars is not good enough.  (This applies in Australia anyway you would have to check the rules for NZ.)



Gosh - where do you sell that you have to have labels, and weights specified? To shops?  I buy soaps at the farmers markets here and they are all unpackaged, unlabelled, and I have no idea what's in them or what weight they are.  I can get 4 bars for $10.  Made in Australia - LOL. (Might I mention that since I've been making my own I have not been buying from the market)


----------



## penelopejane

You might have different regulations in NZ.


----------



## Misschief

Since I only woke up about  half an hour ago, I haven't done anything soapy yet other than decide to make soap at some point this morning. Yesterday, I purchased a Magic Bullet blender (primarily for soapmaking) so I could grind a SCOBY or two to make a kombucha soap. That's on today's agenda.


----------



## Hendejm

Misschief said:


> so I could grind a SCOBY or two to make a kombucha soap


How does that work?  I’m very interested to try that. My sister has lots of leathery SCOBY hanging around waiting for a purpose!


----------



## Misschief

Hendejm said:


> How does that work?  I’m very interested to try that. My sister has lots of leathery SCOBY hanging around waiting for a purpose!


I've been doing a bit of reading on Kombucha soap as I, too, have plenty of Scoby (two large mason jars full) and kombucha brewing. In my soap, I'll be using approximately 1 oz of scoby and 1/2 of my lye water weight of kombucha. I blitzed them together in the Magic Bullet until the scoby was pretty much liquified, then strained it. Whatever was left in the strainer was composted (there wasn't much) and the resulting liquid will be added after trace. I'll be dissolving the lye in an equal weight of water.

I lowered the SF of my usual recipe from 6% down to 3% because I know the kombucha is acidic and will neutralize some of the lye which will, in turn, up the SF. I haven't done those calculations because I'm not THAT science-y.


----------



## cmzaha

KiwiMoose said:


> I headed off down to the supermarket early this evening to buy some cocoa butter, olive oil and rice bran oil.  I had a mild panic attack because I had nothing in the house with which to satisfy the 'hard' fats in a soap recipe. I was gonna try @dixiedragon's shea heavy recipe but then noticed I didn't have enough shea for that either.  Luckily I could get some cocoa butter from the supermarket.
> 
> I have more shea and soy wax coming, but due to all the Christmas and new year's closures, I am unlikely to get it until Thursday or Friday this week, and I cannot possibly wait until then to make more soap!


This makes a really nice mild soap that lathers well, although I am not sure if I shared it correctly
http://soapee.com/recipes/10512

ETA  I do not share many of my recipes but this one is so nice I broke down and just hoping no one decides to sell it in my market area...


----------



## soapmaker

cmzaha, can't read your recipe as it's marked private. And don't worry, I'm in Canada!


----------



## cmzaha

Let me try again, I marked that particular recipe as shared. Let me know if it works, otherwise I will type it out. It is not showing private when I go there, I changed the share to public


----------



## soapmaker

cmzaha said:


> Let me try again, I marked that particular recipe as shared. Let me know if it works, otherwise I will type it out. It is not showing private when I go there, I changed the share to public



Got it. Thank you.


----------



## Lin19687

2 days ago I did a new recipe with more liquid oils so I am not able to cut at the 8-10 hr mark like before PLUS they have milk in it so I have to put them outside to not gel.

1 I got to cut yesterday but the Charcoal one (which is slate grey at 1 tsp ppo) I couldn't cut till this morning   And I am wishing I had used a bit more Rosemary EO as it is barely noticeable.  Hope that it comes out a bit more but I am ok with that.

Oh and I can't soap will it gets cold out again (small fridge) because it is almost 50 out again today :"(


----------



## Misschief

I'm in the middle of making my kombucha soap. The oils and the lye are outside, cooling down. I decided to scent it with a Lemongrass/Verbena blend and do an ITP swirl with a combo of French Green Clay and Mint Green Chromium Hydroxide Green.

And, I just noticed that the shaft of my stick blender (plastic) is beginning to crack. Time for a new stick blender. This one cost me about $5.00 at a 2nd hand store and has lasted me about three years. The next one will have a metal shaft and will likely cost a little more.


----------



## Misschief

Well, that was an example of classic acceleration. Wow! We'll see how it turns out.


----------



## Chris_S

Cut my latest 2 batches and set up to leave for curing. im now bored so im thinking of going back upstairs and sorting out for another batch or weighing out for another 3 batches.

What do people use for bigger batches i realised last night that 2 loaf molds are my limit at the moment because im using a metal mixing bowl so what else can i use that would allow me to do bigger batches when i get to that point? Im still just testing so dont need anything bigger just yet but once iv tested all my fo and found what behaves iv got big tubs but they all have stuff in them at the moment


----------



## penelopejane

I save the buckets that my ingredients come in. 5 litre and 10 litre . You can also buy the buckets new at the hardware shop. Anything with a 2 or 5 in the triangle at the bottom.


----------



## KiwiMoose

cmzaha said:


> This makes a really nice mild soap that lathers well, although I am not sure if I shared it correctly
> http://soapee.com/recipes/10512
> 
> ETA  I do not share many of my recipes but this one is so nice I broke down and just hoping no one decides to sell it in my market area...


Thank you for sharing that @cmzaha , it does sound nice!  Does it take longer to cure?


----------



## KiwiMoose

Misschief said:


> I've been doing a bit of reading on Kombucha soap as I, too, have plenty of Scoby (two large mason jars full) and kombucha brewing. In my soap, I'll be using approximately 1 oz of scoby and 1/2 of my lye water weight of kombucha. I blitzed them together in the Magic Bullet until the scoby was pretty much liquified, then strained it. Whatever was left in the strainer was composted (there wasn't much) and the resulting liquid will be added after trace. I'll be dissolving the lye in an equal weight of water.
> 
> I lowered the SF of my usual recipe from 6% down to 3% because I know the kombucha is acidic and will neutralize some of the lye which will, in turn, up the SF. I haven't done those calculations because I'm not THAT science-y.


My DH makes kombucha too.  Do you use the scabby in 'wet' form when you mulch it?  And does it make the soap smelly?


----------



## KiwiMoose

I cut my Rose log to discover a few things:
1) Bits of 'stuff' on top drag though each slice. Grrrrr!
2) Yet again - I need to remind myself to swirl more - this looks like a very pathetic attempt.
3)  I think I have my first case of glycerin rivers?  In this case glycerin 'spots' in the white part of the soap only.  Can anyone advise?


----------



## Misschief

KiwiMoose said:


> My DH makes kombucha too.  Do you use the scabby in 'wet' form when you mulch it?  And does it make the soap smelly?


I took a scoby from my scoby hotel, rinsed off any yeasty bits and some kombucha from my last batch (unflavoured) and buzzed it all up in my Magic Bullet. In the soap, I can't smell it at all. That said, my soap is still extremely fresh and smells like the FO I used (Lemongrass Verbena). I'll let you know when it comes out of the mold.


----------



## Misschief

KiwiMoose said:


> I cut my Rose log to discover a few things:
> 1) Bits of 'stuff' on top drag though each slice. Grrrrr!
> 2) Yet again - I need to remind myself to swirl more - this looks like a very pathetic attempt.
> 3)  I think I have my first case of glycerin rivers?  In this case glycerin 'spots' in the white part of the soap only.  Can anyone advise?
> 
> View attachment 34721
> View attachment 34722


Yup, you definitely have glycerin rivers. Your soap is very pretty; love the colour. One thing you can do to mitigate the cut marks is to cut from the other side; lay the log on its side and cut the bottom side first, rather than the top side.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Misschief said:


> I took a scoby from my scoby hotel, rinsed off any yeasty bits and some kombucha from my last batch (unflavoured) and buzzed it all up in my Magic Bullet. In the soap, I can't smell it at all. That said, my soap is still extremely fresh and smells like the FO I used (Lemongrass Verbena). I'll let you know when it comes out of the mold.


LOL - I just noticed my 'scabby' autocorrect.  I think lemongrass is an excellent choice for kombucha soap - it should mask the smell very well, and it seems to 'go' quite well with the kombucha idea.


Misschief said:


> Yup, you definitely have glycerin rivers. Your soap is very pretty; love the colour. One thing you can do to mitigate the cut marks is to cut from the other side; lay the log on its side and cut the bottom side first, rather than the top side.


Doh!  Of course! Never thought of that.


----------



## Hendejm

I’ve been getting glycerin rivers lately and don’t know why. I thought it was TD...and it then I got it with one I did with charcoal....grrr!  I guess I’m going to have to soap cooler still....and maybe freeze


----------



## KiwiMoose

Hendejm said:


> I’ve been getting glycerin rivers lately and don’t know why. I thought it was TD...and it then I got it with one I did with charcoal....grrr!  I guess I’m going to have to soap cooler still....and maybe freeze


I used TD in the white part of the soap.


----------



## Misschief

I'm one of those people who happens to like the look of glycerin rivers.


----------



## Chris_S

penelopejane said:


> I save the buckets that my ingredients come in. 5 litre and 10 litre . You can also buy the buckets new at the hardware shop. Anything with a 2 or 5 in the triangle at the bottom.



I thought this about the ingridient buckets but closest i am to having an empty one is about 3/4 left of 5kg bucket of palm oil. I knew about the 5 in triangle didnt know it was also 2 though and wasnt sure if just a general bucket would be suitable. Thanks for helping 

Just made a batch wuth just blue mica and td with peppermint and eucalyptus eo in them. @Misschief do you do the split method you mentioned into loaf molds or do you use slab molds? i just tried it from each side and they didnt merge as such but it took ages to get the blue mixed into the white ect to get the swirls but the batter went from end to end not side to side like i wanted it to do even though i was pouring it at the same time from each side! What can i do to avoid this or is it because its a narrow mold? I put some white and then some blue into an individual mold and it swirled much better should that be what i did with the loaf? layers of white and blue?

It looked alright in the end but i know it can look better than it turned out


----------



## penelopejane

Chris_S said:


> I thought this about the ingridient buckets but closest i am to having an empty one is about 3/4 left of 5kg bucket of palm oil. I knew about the 5 in triangle didnt know it was also 2 though and wasnt sure if just a general bucket would be suitable. Thanks for helping



Don’t ever throw them out. If you get to the stage of buying 20kg bags of lye or salt or anything else they are great for storage.


----------



## Misschief

Chris_S said:


> @Misschief do you do the split method you mentioned into loaf molds or do you use slab molds? i just tried it from each side and they didnt merge as such but it took ages to get the blue mixed into the white ect to get the swirls but the batter went from end to end not side to side like i wanted it to do even though i was pouring it at the same time from each side! What can i do to avoid this or is it because its a narrow mold? I put some white and then some blue into an individual mold and it swirled much better should that be what i did with the loaf? layers of white and blue?
> 
> It looked alright in the end but i know it can look better than it turned out



I use loaf molds for that method. What you could do is tilt your mold slightly and pour a little of one colour, then let your mold down and pour a little of your second colour. That way, you have a base down. Then continue on, pouring at the same time.


----------



## Loralei

Well, I attempted a swirl, and ended up with  sweaty, fugly bars of soap.. I was in a mood, and being impatient,  wanting to swirl before year end.. I used indigo in boiling water (probably too much water).. and then my other part of the  soap batch pretty much seized, so I worked as fast as I could, lol!! I may just end up felting these soaps, if they ever stop sweating.  Off to clean up, and try again!!


----------



## Hendejm

I don’t think it’s fugly!  I think it looks cool and kinda abstract!


----------



## Hendejm

Loralei said:


> Well, I attempted a swirl, and ended up with  sweaty, fugly bars of soap.. I was in a mood, and being impatient,  wanting to swirl before year end.. I used indigo in boiling water (probably too much water).. and then my other part of the  soap batch pretty much seized, so I worked as fast as I could, lol!! I may just end up felting these soaps, if they ever stop sweating.  Off to clean up, and try again!!


The first soap I see bats...the second one an alien...the third one a demon horse/alligator and the fourth one...the demons girlfriend horse/aardvark


----------



## Loralei

Hendejm said:


> I don’t think it’s fugly!  I think it looks cool and kinda abstract!


Thank you - I don't mind the abstract pattern, but the sweaty centers, ugh!!! And not the colours, or pattern I've been dreaming of... not even sure that I love the fragrance (Mayan Gold from BB).. time will tell!


----------



## dxw

Today I read a number of links and learned that glycerine rivers were not-at-all what I thought. I decided to try and capitalise on that newfound knowledge and copy the marbled coffee soap idea. Messed-up batch 1 with probably-contaminated castor oil. Batch 2 in the oven now. Learnings so far: Caustic coffee smells absolutely foul (and can be argued as being a waste of decent coffee); Oven warmed coffee soap can permeate the entire house with its delightful aroma. I will see tomorrow how it turns out.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Loralei said:


> Well, I attempted a swirl, and ended up with  sweaty, fugly bars of soap.. I was in a mood, and being impatient,  wanting to swirl before year end.. I used indigo in boiling water (probably too much water).. and then my other part of the  soap batch pretty much seized, so I worked as fast as I could, lol!! I may just end up felting these soaps, if they ever stop sweating.  Off to clean up, and try again!!


I still like ‘em Loralei!


----------



## Loralei

KiwiMoose said:


> I still like ‘em Loralei!


Thank you! But you know, they just aren't what I had in mind..  they are more rustic, and growing on me.. I used indigo in part of the water portion, and too late,  I realized that I may (and did) have some unexpected challenges... 

Failure is part of learning,  I guess!


----------



## Misschief

Loralei said:


> Thank you! But you know, they just aren't what I had in mind..  they are more rustic, and growing on me.. I used indigo in part of the water portion, and too late,  I realized that I may (and did) have some unexpected challenges...
> 
> Failure is part of learning,  I guess!


I hear you. I've done two batches of soap over the Christmas break and I'm not happy with either of them. They're just not what I had envisioned. One, for sure, will be rebatched. The second batch hasn't been cut yet; it's definitely much more rustic than my other soaps. It was also a new recipe.

So what have I learned? Stick to your tried and true recipes. They're tried and true for a reason.


----------



## Loralei

Misschief said:


> So what have I learned? Stick to your tried and true recipes. They're tried and true for a reason.



@Misschief , I'm so new to making body care, that I haven't yet decided on a tried and true recipe, lol!! Once I do, I won't mess with it!


----------



## Loralei

Here is the soap that I made yesterday - with more preparation,  and at a much lower temp... it's still very soft, so I'll let it sit for another day or two before unmolding - made using pink rose clay and zinc oxide, and fragranced with bergamot, rosewood,  and lavender essential oils... so far, I'm very pleased with the look (in the pot swirl)...


----------



## Misschief

I cut mine this morning and I'm happier than I thought I would be. It still looks a little rustic but I can live with it. Scented with Lemongrass Verbena FO and made with Kombucha (Scoby and liquid).


----------



## Loralei

Pretty colours, @Misschief ! And hats off to you, for trying the scooby soap!


----------



## amd

Trying to get account books squared away (I solemnly swear that I am going to find someone to do this for me in 2019... I need a drink...) so I have not had much time for actual soapy stuff. I stocked the booth at the Peddler's Market in between winter storms. I made an oatmeal, buttermilk, and honey soap - I made a slight last minute change with the fragrance. I was going to do an OMH FO, but then changed it to Honey I Washed the Kids type FO (from micas & more) because I wanted something gentle smelling but with a bit more scent. Much happier with the change (and I've pre-sold most of the batch, so it must have been the right thing to do). 




The stamped bars look funny in the pic because I spritzed them with alcohol before stamping, so they're still wet. I did two small test batches of beer soap, playing around with water percentages. Jarred up the annual batch of cream soap foot scrub, but haven't made labels yet. Last year's castile soap is ready to be packaged up. I would like to get a batch of charcoal soap done (I have a customer who has been patiently waiting for it), and The Perfect Man (several customers are waiting for that one too) this week, but finishing book work will take precedence. Maybe a second batch of HIWTK if it continues to pre-sell.

I also need to make a call to the dept of revenue - I ordered a few things from a maker friend of mine for Christmas gifts and she charged me sales tax on the USPS shipping. I asked her about it and she said the DOR guidelines say to charge sales tax on shipping, but I can't find anything online that says that so I'm going to call and ask - I've never charged sales tax on USPS shipping and it doesn't sound right but I'd like to know for sure. (I should clarify that I am NOT turning my friend in if what she did is wrong, I'll have the DOR email me the explanation and pass it along if needed, and she can fix it however she needs to.)


----------



## Chris_S

amd said:


> Trying to get account books squared away (I solemnly swear that I am going to find someone to do this for me in 2019... I need a drink...) so I have not had much time for actual soapy stuff. I stocked the booth at the Peddler's Market in between winter storms. I made an oatmeal, buttermilk, and honey soap - I made a slight last minute change with the fragrance. I was going to do an OMH FO, but then changed it to Honey I Washed the Kids type FO (from micas & more) because I wanted something gentle smelling but with a bit more scent. Much happier with the change (and I've pre-sold most of the batch, so it must have been the right thing to do). View attachment 34751
> 
> 
> The stamped bars look funny in the pic because I spritzed them with alcohol before stamping, so they're still wet. I did two small test batches of beer soap, playing around with water percentages. Jarred up the annual batch of cream soap foot scrub, but haven't made labels yet. Last year's castile soap is ready to be packaged up. I would like to get a batch of charcoal soap done (I have a customer who has been patiently waiting for it), and The Perfect Man (several customers are waiting for that one too) this week, but finishing book work will take precedence. Maybe a second batch of HIWTK if it continues to pre-sell.
> 
> I also need to make a call to the dept of revenue - I ordered a few things from a maker friend of mine for Christmas gifts and she charged me sales tax on the USPS shipping. I asked her about it and she said the DOR guidelines say to charge sales tax on shipping, but I can't find anything online that says that so I'm going to call and ask - I've never charged sales tax on USPS shipping and it doesn't sound right but I'd like to know for sure. (I should clarify that I am NOT turning my friend in if what she did is wrong, I'll have the DOR email me the explanation and pass it along if needed, and she can fix it however she needs to.)



My heads completely mashed just from spending 20 minutes trying to figure out why on earth sm3 is telling one minute the batch is costing 4.50 the next screen its telling me all sorts like 21.45. All im trying to do is input some recipes so the stocks corrected or as close to correct as i can because im just testing iv lost some my notes and exact recipes but i know 99% of what iv done. Im sure i didnt have this much trouble last time i did this. I dont even drink but this might just have made me want a beer lol

Made a batch of peppermint and eucalyptus eo soap last night and just unmolded it and cut into the 2 ends to see what its like on the inside. not what i was trying to do when i made it but i actually really like the way its turned out.

Not sure my heads capible of allowing me to make another batch tonight so might just have the night off and try get sm3 sorted out or some house work done instead


----------



## amd

Chris - I think there's a SM3 thread on the forum. If you can post some clips to that thread, maybe we can help you out! It might be the difference of total batch size vs. portion size, or an inventory entry gone wonky, 21.45 per batch is alot!


----------



## Chris_S

amd said:


> Chris - I think there's a SM3 thread on the forum. If you can post some clips to that thread, maybe we can help you out! It might be the difference of total batch size vs. portion size, or an inventory entry gone wonky, 21.45 per batch is alot!



Thank you ill have a look for the thread and post up. My head isnt working very effectively today so could be something going on right infront of me that iv missed. 21.45 was the lowest number £45 was one of them too so defo summit wrong somewhere


----------



## KiwiMoose

Misschief said:


> I cut mine this morning and I'm happier than I thought I would be. It still looks a little rustic but I can live with it. Scented with Lemongrass Verbena FO and made with Kombucha (Scoby and liquid).
> 
> View attachment 34749
> View attachment 34750


Love this @Misschief!  Hey one more question - does the sugar in the kombucha make it more likely to overheat?  And the colours you used - natural and green clay?


----------



## Misschief

KiwiMoose said:


> Love this @Misschief!  Hey one more question - does the sugar in the kombucha make it more likely to overheat?  And the colours you used - natural and green clay?


It did gel but didn't overheat. I did have it insulated, too. The colour I used was a combination of green clay and Chromium Hydroxide Green; not sure if that qualifies as natural or not.


----------



## amd

KiwiMoose said:


> Hey one more question - does the sugar in the kombucha make it more likely to overheat?



I don't think there's as much sugar in kombucha as you think - most of it is used up by the yeast during fermenting. There's probably more sugar in milks or beer. I've made one batch of kombucha soap (I didn't use the SCOBY because I don't trust my blender to get it fine enough to not become bug food) and it didn't heat up. Results may vary by recipe and FO used - I happened to use BCN's Crushed Ginger with no problem.


----------



## Misschief

amd said:


> I don't think there's as much sugar in kombucha as you think - most of it is used up by the yeast during fermenting. There's probably more sugar in milks or beer. I've made one batch of kombucha soap (I didn't use the SCOBY because I don't trust my blender to get it fine enough to not become bug food) and it didn't heat up. Results may vary by recipe and FO used - I happened to use BCN's Crushed Ginger with no problem.


I agree about the sugar. This particular batch of kombucha had very little sweetness. My batch did accelerate but I'm pretty sure it had more to do with the FO than any sugars that might have been left in the kombucha.

Normally, I'd have been a bit leery about using the scoby, too, but it got pretty fine. Of a 1 -2 oz. scoby, there was less than a teaspoon that wouldn't go through my fine mesh strainer.


----------



## Pepsiandjac

KiwiMoose said:


> Gosh - where do you sell that you have to have labels, and weights specified? To shops?  I buy soaps at the farmers markets here and they are all unpackaged, unlabelled, and I have no idea what's in them or what weight they are.  I can get 4 bars for $10.  Made in Australia - LOL. (Might I mention that since I've been making my own I have not been buying from the market)


I think the soap selling laws in NZ are the same as the UK,
And from what I have read,they are really strict,
You have to have a CPSR for every type of soap you sell.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Pepsiandjac said:


> I think the soap selling laws in NZ are the same as the UK,
> And from what I have read,they are really strict,
> You have to have a CPSR for every type of soap you sell.


That’s only if you’re selling commercially though. 
I see that they are not regulated under NZ law unless you specify it has medicinal purposes (E.g. curing eczema). If so, you would need a licence. However, if your customer reviewed the product and said, say, “it helped my eczema” then that is ok.
It is expected that you would provide contact details on your labelling. However, whenever I’ve bought soap at craft markets it’s sold unwrapped, with no labels or list of ingredients. I don’t think it’s regulated, but if, as a purchaser I requested contact details and/or an ingredient list and it was refused, I could technically report the seller to the appropriate authorities.


----------



## Chris_S

Really like how they turned out in the end @Misschief even if i didnt get your suggested technique right.


----------



## Hendejm

Chris_S said:


> Really like how they turned out in the end @Misschief even if i didnt get your suggested technique right.


Looks great. I really like that shade of blue!


----------



## Hendejm

Today I am going to cleanup the edges of the 6 batches of soap I made over the last week. 

I’m also on the hunt for a curing shelf/rack. I may end up building something instead. 

Finally - I’m working towards moving my soaping “studio” out of the garage and into a back unused room under our Airbnb. It’s a big room with views to our pool and the lake...don’t know why I didn’t start in there. There is no ac so I may have to put in a window unit in once summer arrives here in Florida!


----------



## Misschief

Chris_S said:


> Really like how they turned out in the end @Misschief even if i didnt get your suggested technique right.


They look great!


----------



## Chris_S

Hendejm said:


> Looks great. I really like that shade of blue!



me too but it was really dominating when used as part of a multi coloured swirl so decided would best suit a duel coloured soap better maybe a little bit of green would suit it.
Think its called aqua marine blue mica or something along those lines. all the micas i have bought recently are really lovely colours much better and bolder than the cheap stuff i started out with.

I bought a small footprint bathroom caddy which is great just to pop into the corner of a room someone on here posted one they bought in the states not sure if you will have this brand there but the one i got is made by beldray. Also someone mentions ikea having a big rack good for curing or have a goosey at pinterest they have some cracking ideas for curing racks and lots of things soap related


----------



## Pam Buckwalter

Misschief said:


> I'm one of those people who happens to like the look of glycerin rivers.


I kind of like them too.  I had some very gentle ones in my charcoal soap, and I think they gave the bars character.


----------



## Chris_S

Misschief said:


> They look great!



Thank you. And thanks for the advice you gave still aiming to use the split from side to side method too.

Set up my microwave in my front bedroom last night to make my soaping less traumatic to the cats aas they have been getting chucked outside because i was using a double boiler and having to carry hot oils up stairs and having two lazy cats getting in the way was an accident waiting to happen this way i can just keep the door shut and keep them out of harms way


----------



## Hendejm

Chris_S said:


> Set up my microwave in my front bedroom last night to make my soaping less traumatic to the cats aas they have been getting chucked outside because i was using a double boiler and having to carry hot oils up stairs and having two lazy cats getting in the way was an accident waiting to happen this way i can just keep the door shut and keep them out of harms way



I bought a single burner induction cooktop and really like it since I can control temperature and set it specific temperatures....whereas a microwave or regular stovetop I can only set to hot, hotter, or hottest!


----------



## Misschief

Hendejm said:


> I bought a single burner induction cooktop and really like it since I can control temperature and set it specific temperatures....whereas a microwave or regular stovetop I can only set to hot, hotter, or hottest!


I was going to get one of those... until I realized that my pots and pans won't work with induction heat.


----------



## Hendejm

I found a 


Misschief said:


> I was going to get one of those... until I realized that my pots and pans won't work with induction heat.


couple of pots that worked at thrift store...couple of $$ each. Just bring a magnet with you...if it sticks, the pots work


----------



## Chris_S

Hendejm said:


> I bought a single burner induction cooktop and really like it since I can control temperature and set it specific temperatures....whereas a microwave or regular stovetop I can only set to hot, hotter, or hottest!



Yeah if i start selling i will get one of those but at the moment cant justify the cost of one along with what iv spent on oils butters and fo ect. microwave for me is the easiest option and you can set mine on lots of different heat settings think there about 8 different settings and its digital so i can blast it for 20-30 seconds at a time. @Misschief iv seen ones that are not induction based so you can use any pans with them


----------



## Misschief

Chris_S said:


> Yeah if i start selling i will get one of those but at the moment cant justify the cost of one along with what iv spent on oils butters and fo ect. microwave for me is the easiest option and you can set mine on lots of different heat settings think there about 8 different settings and its digital so i can blast it for 20-30 seconds at a time. @Misschief iv seen ones that are not induction based so you can use any pans with them


We have a regular single burner but I don't like the idea of having an extra burner on my kitchen counter (aka my soaping studio) when the stove is right beside my work station anyway. So, realistically, I don't need it. I just like the toys.


----------



## Hendejm

Misschief said:


> We have a regular single burner but I don't like the idea of having an extra burner on my kitchen counter (aka my soaping studio) when the stove is right beside my work station anyway. So, realistically, I don't need it. I just like the toys.


I totally get it!  I hate clutter but love new toys and gadgets...such a quandary!


----------



## Chris_S

Misschief said:


> We have a regular single burner but I don't like the idea of having an extra burner on my kitchen counter (aka my soaping studio) when the stove is right beside my work station anyway. So, realistically, I don't need it. I just like the toys.



Ah right lol yeah not need in that case i live on my own and my kitchen is fine for me but gets very crampt and chaotic when i start needing stuff thats not in the room or need to put a hot empty pan somewhere. My spare room gets used mostly by the cats until i set it up for soaping iv got a lovely comfy office chair in there plenty storage granted its getting cluttered now but just needs some thoughts and action on organisation as i want to get EVERYTHING soap and candle related into there eventually so that i can declutter the rest of the house i live havung my curing soaps and candles in my living room because we they smell amazing lol so wet cat ect smells are pretty efficiently covered by the curing soaps and candles.

Out of interest where in canada are you orginally from @Misschief? My mum and dad have been over there together i think 3-4 times and have absolutly loved it. First time my mum went over with one of her brothers, was purely to do research into where her dad landed and lived ect before joining the canadian army because the british army knew he was too young to join. so he moved from england to canada to join the army by lying about his age then was shipped off to france to fight in the first world war sounds backwards i know but he lived in orphanages in england and think he was despirate just to get out. I think she just fell in love with the country after that first trip and they must of spent about 3-4 months touring the country over the space of 3-4 years. Iv got some truely amazing photos somewhere they took when they were there one was a moose belly deep in a lake having a drink thats something that is never witnessed here but might well be normal for you lol. My dads a very good photographer he taught a photography night class and even had some photos displayed at some exhibitions (i think one was exclusivley his photos) so he knows his way round a camera. And my middle name i was choosen and named after Ansel Adams who was a very famous American photographer although i spent about 29 years thinking he was German because of the name


----------



## Misschief

Chris, I'm in British Columbia, way over in the west of Canada. I was born in the center of the country, in Winnipeg; my parents moved the family to BC when I was 12 and I've lived here since. It really is an amazingly beautiful country. One year, my ex-husband and I did a road trip; we drove down from our home into Washington State, then east all the way to N. Dakota. From there, we went north to Winnipeg to visit friends and then west, all the way back to home. It was an amazing trip with incredible scenery. We really do live in an amazing country.

As for moose, in my entire life, I've only ever seen one moose in the wild and that was off in the distance. I think there are more in eastern Canada than there are here in the west (not sure about that, though).


----------



## amd

Pulled out the 2018 New Year Castiles from the cure rack. Surprised to discover that bars had warped, checked the recipe and discovered I had mistakenly done 3:1 lye water in the recipe so was no longer surprised. (3:1 works incredibly well with my regular recipe, not so much with other recipes.) They look a little wonky on the top, but the sides are pretty straight yet so I think they'll be ok. Unfortunately the uncolored bar that I did a silver mica swirl on top now looks like molded cheese. I tried one of the end cuts and the slime factor wasn't gross at all - almost nonexistent. I won't be doing a batch this year, I still have most of the 2017 New Year batch left too, so I'm pretty set for castile soap for awhile.


----------



## shunt2011

I've printed off my recipes and hoping to get some soap made this weekend.  Coming down with the crud, thanks to my parents and grandkids but still want to get some soap made.   I need to restock soooooooooo much.  I am at the lowest supply I've been at in years.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Misschief said:


> As for moose, in my entire life, I've only ever seen one moose in the wild and that was off in the distance. I think there are more in eastern Canada than there are here in the west (not sure about that, though).



Ahem - KiwiMoose right here!

I've been to BC Misschief.  Vancouver and Vancouver Island.  Very pretty in the winter.


----------



## Misschief

KiwiMoose said:


> Ahem - KiwiMoose right here!
> 
> I've been to BC Misschief.  Vancouver and Vancouver Island.  Very pretty in the winter.


You're a lot prettier! 

Vancouver and Vancouver Island in the winter??? Wet, grey, wet... did I mention wet?


----------



## Chris_S

how do you know her pic is a drawing? she could be a 50 stone heffer and i think moose are absolutly stunning animals.

Thst sounds like an awesome trip have you been to niagra falls. ill try dig some these photos out and send them to you @Misschief

iv decoded its goung to be a week of experiments testing a recording all fo and eo into naughty and well behaved categories so i know what im working with in future not sure why its taken this long to do this. just waiting on my lye to cool down


----------



## wardbond

Chris_S said:


> Amazon are a bunch of idiots they banned me from leaving reviews for breach of rules but doesnt say when what rules or anything but yet it still sends me emails to ask for reviews on stuff iv bought. So i try to avoid them as much as i possibly can now plus generally stuff is cheaper via the sellers websites than on amazon. They said i cant even appeal the decision to ban me from leaving reviews and orher community features so im not going to give them my money.
> 
> I unmolded last nights soap from the loafthought it was hard.enough but inside corners pulled away. But its come out far better than i expected and definatly the best iv done yet. @Misschief i did the pour at the same time thing you suggested and then did swirls because its a narrow mold i went from each end rather from sides thank you for the tips


I know one thing they will ban you for is if you refer specifically to other products by name.


----------



## Chris_S

wardbond said:


> I know one thing they will ban you for is if you refer specifically to other products by name.



nope never did that. never swore never even gave anything a particually bad review worse thing i said was delivery was slow but other people had commented on that on the same product. Wait does it count if you say i bought this and other products from the seller then near enough copy and pasted the revuew to the other stuff. given its the same seller didnt see why that would be an issue though. Diesnt really matter anyways only thing i will buy on there now are silicone molds for soaps and candle wax dye and thats only because its half the price it is from the sellers actual website so i refuse to pay more when its coming from the same place amazon dont even stock and send it.

Done my experimenting for the night. generally happy and not surprised with the results. Its easy to see whats accelerated it was only 2 ladels full of thin trace batter so clearly some big time accelerated trace coffee one was by far the worse one


----------



## wardbond

Hey everybody, friend was over the other day... And I made soap for her.  

Balm of Gilead soap. 
With cottonwood bud infused olive oil, 
rice bran oil, 
palma christi oil, 
coconut oil,
Palm oil

Eo copaiba 
Eo wintergreen

Rosemary oleo extract.

It was my fist soapy thing since November 13


----------



## wardbond

Chris_S said:


> nope never did that. never swore never even gave anything a particually bad review worse thing i said was delivery was slow but other people had commented on that on the same product. Wait does it count if you say i bought this and other products from the seller then near enough copy and pasted the revuew to the other stuff. given its the same seller didnt see why that would be an issue though. Diesnt really matter anyways only thing i will buy on there now are silicone molds for soaps and candle wax dye and thats only because its half the price it is from the sellers actual website so i refuse to pay more when its coming from the same place amazon dont even stock and send it.
> 
> Done my experimenting for the night. generally happy and not surprised with the results. Its easy to see whats accelerated it was only 2 ladels full of thin trace batter so clearly some big time accelerated trace coffee one was by far the worse one


I noticed a lot if that sort of stuff come from China and amazn is just used as kinda "portal" to capture sellers who dont want to risk buying directly from
Say AliExpress.com . I'm gonna get the same wait any way.. I would hope that Amazon would realize that customer review is essential component of how legit a sellers reputation is.... I would have hoped they show more common sense.


----------



## Misschief

Chris_S said:


> Thst sounds like an awesome trip have you been to niagra falls. ill try dig some these photos out and send them to you @Misschief


I've never been to Niagara Falls. I have been to Helmcken Falls, though. It's the 4th largest waterfall in Canada and is here in BC.


----------



## Chris_S

wardbond said:


> I noticed a lot if that sort of stuff come from China and amazn is just used as kinda "portal" to capture sellers who dont want to risk buying directly from
> Say AliExpress.com . I'm gonna get the same wait any way.. I would hope that Amazon would realize that customer review is essential component of how legit a sellers reputation is.... I would have hoped they show more common sense.



They are well known for tax dodging in the uk so not much they do surprises me typical ruthless massive corperation. Certainly big companies like that dont make the money they do by using common sense at every stage its probably not even reviewed by a human it will be automated to detect certain things in a review maybe then some idiot clicks the ban button. Yes most do come from china which i admit im not overly keen on because of the travel ect that it takes to get to me but they are cheap and the chances are even if i buy something like that from an english seller its quite likely its probably orginated in somewhere other than the uk so makes little difference really


----------



## Misschief

wardbond said:


> Hey everybody, friend was over the other day... And I made soap for her.
> 
> Balm of Gilead soap.
> With cottonwood bud infused olive oil,
> rice bran oil,
> palma christi oil,
> coconut oil,
> Palm oil
> 
> Eo copaiba
> Eo wintergreen
> 
> Rosemary oleo extract.
> 
> It was my fist soapy thing since November 13


What would cottonwood bud infused oil bring to the mix, ward? I'm fascinated.


----------



## wardbond

Misschief said:


> What would cottonwood bud infused oil bring to the mix, ward? I'm fascinated.



Well in soap, I can't claim Any of the amazing wonderful, enticing properties off cottonwood bud infused oil. Beside the mild wintergreen & root beer smell.

Balm of Gilead (beeswax & infused cottonwood bud oil) is:

Quoted from https://learningherbs.com/remedies-recipes/balm-of-gilead/

"Well, besides smelling WONDERFUL (you need not add any other scents to your salves or oils when using cottonwood), you would use your oil/salve as an anti-inflammatory (it cools things down), antimicrobial (it kills really little things that can infect you), and it’s analgesic (calms the pain). It’s incredibly healing. It stimulates skin proliferation and more"


----------



## artemis

I am back to my home state for Christmas. As we walked the "old" mall today, I discovered a Lush store! What else could I do? I went in to have a look around, but had to leave right away or risk getting a migraine! It was as if they were pumping extra fragrance in through the vents. I was most curious about their scents, but I couldn't smell any one thing over all the others. That's the soapiest thing I've done for the past three weeks!


----------



## KiwiMoose

wardbond said:


> Well in soap, I can't claim Any of the amazing wonderful, enticing properties off cottonwood bud infused oil. Beside the mild wintergreen & root beer smell.
> 
> Balm of Gilead (beeswax & infused cottonwood bud oil) is:
> 
> Quoted from https://learningherbs.com/remedies-recipes/balm-of-gilead/
> 
> "Well, besides smelling WONDERFUL (you need not add any other scents to your salves or oils when using cottonwood), you would use your oil/salve as an anti-inflammatory (it cools things down), antimicrobial (it kills really little things that can infect you), and it’s analgesic (calms the pain). It’s incredibly healing. It stimulates skin proliferation and more"
> 
> View attachment 34790


I like the look of the ones in front - how did you get that beautiful colour?


----------



## KiwiMoose

Chris_S said:


> how do you know her pic is a drawing? she could be a 50 stone heffer and i think moose are absolutly stunning animals.
> 
> Thst sounds like an awesome trip have you been to niagra falls. ill try dig some these photos out and send them to you @Misschief
> 
> iv decoded its goung to be a week of experiments testing a recording all fo and eo into naughty and well behaved categories so i know what im working with in future not sure why its taken this long to do this. just waiting on my lye to cool down



Moose: 





Me:





Your call!

NB: That was my favourite book when I was a child.


----------



## Chris_S

KiwiMoose said:


> Moose:
> View attachment 34803
> 
> 
> Me:
> View attachment 34804
> 
> 
> Your call!
> 
> NB: That was my favourite book when I was a child.



Sowwy i choose the big hearted moose purely because your trying way too hard  I am of course only joking i think.....


----------



## amd

Switched up my soap storing system last night. I ordered baseball card boxes and they came in yesterday, so I moved the soaps from totes into their own nicely labeled boxes on the shelf. I was happy with my math skills because I did manage to get a correctly sized box that will hold 9 bars of soap (a 2lb batch for me) and fit into the plastic totes so when I have to pack for a show it's as easy as dropping the cardboard box into the plastic tote. Eh, we'll see how it actually works out.


----------



## shunt2011

amd said:


> Switched up my soap storing system last night. I ordered baseball card boxes and they came in yesterday, so I moved the soaps from totes into their own nicely labeled boxes on the shelf. I was happy with my math skills because I did manage to get a correctly sized box that will hold 9 bars of soap (a 2lb batch for me) and fit into the plastic totes so when I have to pack for a show it's as easy as dropping the cardboard box into the plastic tote. Eh, we'll see how it actually works out.



I love the baseball card boxes. That's what I use after cure if shelves full and to transport to my shows.  Easy to label with sticky notes what's in each box.


----------



## Hendejm

This is what I use from ikea....stackable and a good price at 5.99. 

https://m.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/art/10292357/


----------



## Chris_S

Tonight the experiments continue mwwwhhhhaahahahahaha i feel like a mad scientist. Got another 5 fo and eo to test in a small batch.

Just waiting to get an answer about if i have to pay the small fortune to make myself well then going in the gym food then experiments commence. I ordered another silicone mold for my smaller soaps last nights tests have made me realise i can use some the naughty fo but will always be a failed batch if i try to use a bigger mold with them so will keep them to one side if i want to use a naughty fo.



Hendejm said:


> This is what I use from ikea....stackable and a good price at 5.99.
> 
> https://m.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/art/10292357/



Thats looks like what @Pepsiandjac saud she used to make a slab mold!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Woot!  Charcoal swirl in the pot!  Can't wait to cut this puppy.  I'm a bit worried about how black the charcoal part is, I used 1.5 teaspoon PPO.  Mixed the powder straight into the batter like @penelopejane suggested somewhere in an old thread.  Fingers crossed for the cut!


----------



## Hendejm

Looks awesome!!!  That sounds bout right for the charcoal. Of the soap I’ve given as gifts - charcoal and Ginger/lime have been the favorites.




 Here is the soap I’ve made the past few days!  I think I have a problem. Over 90 bars....I don’t have that many friends!  I’m over 300 bars at this point!

Don’t judge my messy work area....it’s part of my process (wink)


----------



## KiwiMoose

Hendejm said:


> View attachment 34812
> Here is the soap I’ve made the past few days!  I think I have a problem. Over 90 bars....I don’t have that many friends!
> 
> Don’t judge my messy work area....it’s part of my process (wink)


OMG, LOVE!!


----------



## Misschief

Wow, you two!! @KiwiMoose, your charcoal soap is gorgeous! Looking forward to seeing it cut.

@Hendejm, looking real good!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Thanks @Misschief. I did a lot of research on SMF and YouTube before tackling that one. My FOs were black currant absinthe in the black part, and Anjou pear, cotton candy, and may Chang in the white. It all smells very fruity/sweet.


----------



## Hendejm

KiwiMoose said:


> Thanks @Misschief. I did a lot of research on SMF and YouTube before tackling that one. My FOs were black currant absinthe in the black part, and Anjou pear, cotton candy, and may Chang in the white. It all smells very fruity/sweet.


Can’t wait to see the cut!


----------



## Chris_S

Decided i needed more success than last night play round with fo so ended up doing a batch using all 3 loaf molds iv got. I wanted to test the bucket out and see if it was any easier for bigger batches. It was just need to have a play with the temps next time wasnt happy with the temps i ended up mixing at because the oils were loosing tenp far quicker than the lye solution. Anyways i did one spearmint one lime and the last one was sweet orange because i already know they all behave so was happy using in a bigger batch. Love how they turned out


----------



## penelopejane

KiwiMoose said:


> Woot!  Charcoal swirl in the pot!  Can't wait to cut this puppy.  I'm a bit worried about how black the charcoal part is, I used 1.5 teaspoon PPO.  Mixed the powder straight into the batter like @penelopejane suggested somewhere in an old thread.  Fingers crossed for the cut!
> View attachment 34811


If it was me who said that in an old post I’ve now changed me method. I add 1 tsp AC to 1 tsp glycerine and I add 1.25 tsp of that mix ppo to the oils. 

I SB it in. If you hand mix it in it won’t be as dark as the same amount of AC SB’ed.


----------



## Hendejm

penelopejane said:


> If it was me who said that in an old post I’ve now changed me method. I add 1 tsp AC to 1 tsp glycerine and I add 1.25 tsp of that mix ppo to the oils.
> 
> I SB it in. If you hand mix it in it won’t be as dark as the same amount of AC SB’ed.


Why did you change your method?  I’m curious because I do it the same was as KiwiMoose and I liked how black it got. They did have some glycerin rivers in them but I thought it looked cool.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Chris_S said:


> Decided i needed more success than last night play round with fo so ended up doing a batch using all 3 loaf molds iv got. I wanted to test the bucket out and see if it was any easier for bigger batches. It was just need to have a play with the temps next time wasnt happy with the temps i ended up mixing at because the oils were loosing tenp far quicker than the lye solution. Anyways i did one spearmint one lime and the last one was sweet orange because i already know they all behave so was happy using in a bigger batch. Love how they turned out


Love the colours you use @Chris_S



penelopejane said:


> If it was me who said that in an old post I’ve now changed me method. I add 1 tsp AC to 1 tsp glycerine and I add 1.25 tsp of that mix ppo to the oils.
> 
> I SB it in. If you hand mix it in it won’t be as dark as the same amount of AC SB’ed.


I literally just put the powder straight into the bottom of the jug - not mixed with anything.  Then poured half the soap batter on top - then stick blended


----------



## Chris_S

KiwiMoose said:


> Love the colours you use @Chris_S



They are brilliant very bold arnt they decided that im going to limit myself to 3 colours per loaf from now on it think it brings the colours out better always want white in there too. Plus if i end up selling i have to limit what i use because you can only change so many things per recipe variation you submit for testing and this includes everything you change so each mica added is one change per variation


----------



## loriag

Soapy things today, read read read and more read about soap and additives. Now to put that reading into a plan and make it soap. Just an aside I have almost been soaping one year and still feel like such a newbie. I know I am not always on here and posting but thanks so much everyone, I do gain so much from this forum. So here is to being around more this coming year.


----------



## Relle

KiwiMoose said:


> Thanks @Misschief. I did a lot of research on SMF and YouTube before tackling that one. My FOs were black currant absinthe in the black part, and Anjou pear, cotton candy, and may Chang in the white. It all smells very fruity/sweet.


When I used cotton candy it discoloured.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Relle said:


> When I used cotton candy it discoloured.


Oh no!  Fingers crossed for me then. I read that the the black currant absinthe discoloured to a tan - which is why I put it in the black part of the soap.  The company I bought it off in NZ has good notes about the use of each of their fragrances.  But the other company who I bought the cotton candy off doesn't.
At what point did the discolouration occur for you @Relle?  Immediately, or after several weeks?


----------



## Loralei

KiwiMoose said:


> Thanks @Misschief. I did a lot of research on SMF and YouTube before tackling that one. My FOs were black currant absinthe in the black part, and Anjou pear, cotton candy, and may Chang in the white. It all smells very fruity/sweet.


 
Looks amazing, and I'm all over those fragrance choices!!!


----------



## atiz

Made my first soleseife soap last night. Will see in a couple of months, but this being my 2nd batch of soap, so far I consider it a success. 
I divided the batter in half and put some aloe in one of them (pureed leaves -- should have really just gone with the gel, since I don't really like *stuff* in my soap.... but I was pretty bad at cutting the gel out so just ended up pureeing the whole leaves). Curious to see whether it makes any difference in the feel of the soap.
The color is from infused annatto seeds, and I like it even if it fades a bit.


----------



## Hendejm

Really pretty color and mold design!


----------



## atiz

Hendejm said:


> Really pretty color and mold design!


Thanks! Yes, I like the color a lot. I got the mold at a garage sale sometime ago (it was sold as a baking pan and that's what I was using it for too). Based on just this 1 experience I'm not sure I'm a fan of individual cavity molds (kind of a pain to fill them esp. with thicker batter), but the design is pretty nice.


----------



## Hendejm

atiz said:


> I'm not sure I'm a fan of individual cavity molds (kind of a pain to fill them esp. with thicker batter)


I agree!  Plus I can’t seem to get them to gel


----------



## atiz

Hendejm said:


> I agree!  Plus I can’t seem to get them to gel


Yeah. My original plan was to not gel the plain half and gel the aloe half (just to see the difference), so I put the plain half in the freezer/fridge. But I don't think the aloe half gelled either, although I covered it for some insulation (should have put it in the oven with just the light on, that keeps the temp about 80-100 deg., but somehow didn't think about it last night).


----------



## Lin19687

I smelled all my soaps today, I think that counts.
Course my office IS the soap room lol


----------



## KiwiMoose

Lin19687 said:


> I smelled all my soaps today, I think that counts.
> Course my office IS the soap room lol


Welcome to my everyday 



atiz said:


> Made my first soleseife soap last night. Will see in a couple of months, but this being my 2nd batch of soap, so far I consider it a success.
> I divided the batter in half and put some aloe in one of them (pureed leaves -- should have really just gone with the gel, since I don't really like *stuff* in my soap.... but I was pretty bad at cutting the gel out so just ended up pureeing the whole leaves). Curious to see whether it makes any difference in the feel of the soap.
> The color is from infused annatto seeds, and I like it even if it fades a bit.
> 
> View attachment 34829


These are gorgeous atiz!  It just goes to show that a simple mould and colour can bring just as much to the party as fancy swirls.


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat

I made a lanolin shampoo bar. Currently in molds are Castile soap and coconut laundry soap.  Will be making one more loaf of soap today.


----------



## Zing

Hendejm said:


> View attachment 34812
> Here is the soap I’ve made the past few days!  I think I have a problem. Over 90 bars....I don’t have that many friends!  I’m over 300 bars at this point!


 @Hendejm Looks awesome!  Tell me how you colored the top middle white one.  And tell us about the bottom left green and brown one.  But all look great.
@KiwiMoose I'm impatient to see the cut!!  Don't leave us hanging!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Zing said:


> @Hendejm Looks awesome!  Tell me how you colored the top middle white one.  And tell us about the bottom left green and brown one.  But all look great.
> @KiwiMoose I'm impatient to see the cut!!  Don't leave us hanging!


Don't you know @Zing? - the bottom left is called 'Citrus Sorbet' ;-)  Check out this thread:https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/what-should-i-call-this-soap.72846/


----------



## Hendejm

Zing said:


> @Hendejm Looks awesome!  Tell me how you colored the top middle white one.  And tell us about the bottom left green and brown one.  But all look great.
> @KiwiMoose I'm impatient to see the cut!!  Don't leave us hanging!


Thank Zing!  Top middle white one is colored with titanium dioxide - scented with jasmine frangrance oil. Bottom left is as Kiwi mentioned - named by this forum member - @Misschief. It’s bergamot honey frangrance. Color was off with the stripe so I put a question out there and that’s how “Citrus Sorbet” was born!


----------



## catche

mmmm holidays over time to work lol 80 pounds done and in the freezer will cut in 4 hours tomorrow off and 80 more on Monday lemongrass, sweetgrass, patchouli, amber, lilac my house smells good


----------



## KiwiMoose

Alright @Zing here you go - just cut this morning.  I'm a little disappointed, I wanted more distinction between the two colours:


----------



## Hendejm

I don’t think you should be disappointed at all!  You’ve  got some great swirling and contrast going on. I really like it...it looks very much like a modern art piece


----------



## atiz

KiwiMoose said:


> Alright @Zing here you go - just cut this morning.  I'm a little disappointed, I wanted more distinction between the two colours:
> View attachment 34835
> View attachment 34836


When I was growing up (not in the US) we would often eat pasta with poppy seed sauce. This really reminds me of that, I think it looks great 
(Seriously, the more I look at it the more I can feel the taste of poppy seed sauce... and miss it!)


----------



## Relle

KiwiMoose said:


> Oh no!  Fingers crossed for me then. I read that the the black currant absinthe discoloured to a tan - which is why I put it in the black part of the soap.  The company I bought it off in NZ has good notes about the use of each of their fragrances.  But the other company who I bought the cotton candy off doesn't.
> At what point did the discolouration occur for you @Relle?  Immediately, or after several weeks?



Can't really remember, I've had a sleep since then , I think it discoloured over time, it wasn't apparent at first, then slowly crept in. I never used it again and still have it, lucky I only got a small amount. I do love the scent, pity about the colour change. OK, just looked it up and it has 6.5 % vanillin in it, so that explains why.


----------



## Misschief

@KiwiMoose, we are our own worst critics. I think it's beautiful! And I'll bet it smells amazing!


----------



## Zing

KiwiMoose said:


> Alright @Zing here you go - just cut this morning.  I'm a little disappointed, I wanted more distinction between the two colours:
> View attachment 34835
> View attachment 34836


 Okay, @KiwiMoose , you just need to hush now because I'm with @Misschief .  This soap is _gorgeous _and would be at home at a high-end grocery store.  Someday hopefully we can share scents on this forum because I'd love to smell that!!  

I'm not sure how you did your in the pot swirl, but I've learned that after I plop in my second color, to take my spatula and make just one or two stirs around the whole pot for "wider" color bands (if that makes sense)-- any more than two stirs gives me "skinnier" bands.  Again, Great job!!


----------



## Zing

KiwiMoose said:


> Don't you know @Zing? - the bottom left is called 'Citrus Sorbet' ;-)  Check out this thread:https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/what-should-i-call-this-soap.72846/


 It's all coming back to me now....

I'm getting more confident/competent with SoapCalc.net and was able to tweak my favorite recipe to make it harder. 

Every January, my wife has a tradition she calls "Operation Empty Cupboard" where she does not grocery shop (except for staples) until the cupboards are empty.  She's challenged me to do the same with my soap supplies corner!  I have a TON of wheat germ oil that I used to make lotion bars that used just a fraction of the bottle -- I'm off to research soaping with wheat germ oil.  Happy New Year everybody!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Zing said:


> It's all coming back to me now....
> 
> I'm getting more confident/competent with SoapCalc.net and was able to tweak my favorite recipe to make it harder.
> 
> Every January, my wife has a tradition she calls "Operation Empty Cupboard" where she does not grocery shop (except for staples) until the cupboards are empty.  She's challenged me to do the same with my soap supplies corner!  I have a TON of wheat germ oil that I used to make lotion bars that used just a fraction of the bottle -- I'm off to research soaping with wheat germ oil.  Happy New Year everybody!


Operation empty cupboard sounds like a great idea.  It's amazing how much stuff we end up with, cluttering up our space.
Today I'm about to try a strawberry and rhubarb loaf with a mica pencil line. Eeek!


----------



## Misschief

KiwiMoose said:


> Today I'm about to try a strawberry and rhubarb loaf with a mica pencil line. Eeek!



Sounds tasty!


----------



## Hendejm

KiwiMoose said:


> Today I'm about to try a strawberry and rhubarb loaf with a mica pencil line. Eeek!


Adventurous!!  Can’t wait to see it!


----------



## Misschief

I finally made a soap I'm happy with. I'm calling this one Paloma (it's  based on Soaping 101's Dove copy), fragranced with a combination of Litsea Cubeba and Nag Champa.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Misschief said:


> I finally made a soap I'm happy with. I'm calling this one Paloma (it's  based on Soaping 101's Dove copy), fragranced with a combination of Litsea Cubeba and Nag Champa.
> View attachment 34854


Oh my!  That's is exceptionally pretty Misschief!

Here's my strawberry and rhubarb attempt.  Will have to wait for the cut tomorrow to see if the mica line worked out.  I used green for the bottom of the loaf, then the pencil line in green apple and bronze mica, then pink soap above the line.  Then a bit more green soap and mica on top with a bit of a swirly pattern.  I've got this week off work, so lots of experimenting to do.  Such fun!


----------



## Hendejm

@Misschief  exceptional!!!

@KiwiMoose   beautiful!!  Love the colors

@KiwiMoose did you spritz alcohol between the mics layers?  I’ve been meaning to try that. Anxious to see how it worked out for you!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Hendejm said:


> @KiwiMoose did you spritz alcohol between the mics layers?  I’ve been meaning to try that. Anxious to see how it worked out for you!


Gulp. No. Was I supposed to?  Will I get ash now?


----------



## Hendejm

KiwiMoose said:


> Gulp. No. Was I supposed to?  Will I get ash now?


I’ve read/heard that it’s best to spray between layers so that they adhere better and don’t separate...not sure if a necessary step...that’s why I asked.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Hendejm said:


> I’ve read/heard that it’s best to spray between layers so that they adhere better and don’t separate...not sure if a necessary step...that’s why I asked.


LOL - well I guess there's only one way to find out...


----------



## Dean

My first batch of CPOP is in the oven.  Made my apt smell wonderful.  Bugs me I can’t peek.  

Per SMF testimonial, I warmed the oven, put in the soap and turned off the oven.  If I get partial gel or volcano, Ill be inconsolable....absolutely inconsolable.


----------



## Misschief

Hendejm said:


> I’ve read/heard that it’s best to spray between layers so that they adhere better and don’t separate...not sure if a necessary step...that’s why I asked.


It is definitely not necessary when you're doing a mica line. I've never spritzed alcohol on my CP, only on M&P.


----------



## Hendejm

Misschief said:


> It is definitely not necessary when you're doing a mica line. I've never spritzed alcohol on my CP, only on M&P.


That’s great to know. So it’s MP that this is a necessary step then?


----------



## SideDoorSoaps

I haven’t made soap for a couple weeks...Er, maybe a couple months now. I have been in the process of revamping my labels and scored Marie Gale’s book on eBay for $1.75 and I bought a new stick blender for $20!





 score!


----------



## Misschief

Hendejm said:


> That’s great to know. So it’s MP that this is a necessary step then?


Correct. (Sorry... was beating my husband at Crib).... You just don't want to overdo it on the mica, or whatever it is you're using for your pencil line. If you use too much, your soap can split at the line.



KiwiMoose said:


> Gulp. No. Was I supposed to?  Will I get ash now?


Nope, you won't get ash from not using rubbing alcohol between the layers... and if you do get ash (on the top), steam will eliminate it.

I'm looking forward to seeing your soap cut. I love the top.



SideDoorSoaps said:


> I haven’t made soap for a couple weeks...Er, maybe a couple months now. I have been in the process of revamping my labels and scored Marie Gale’s book on eBay for $1.75 and I bought a new stick blender for $20!View attachment 34856
> View attachment 34857
> score!


Good score. I looked at that stick blender (I like the turquoise one). Let me know what you think of it.


----------



## Hendejm

Misschief said:


> Sorry... was beating my husband at Crib


I hope you stomped him good!  Skunk?



Hendejm said:


> I hope you stomped him good!  Skunk?


That was rude of me...I’m sure he’s a wonderful guy!


----------



## SideDoorSoaps

Misschief said:


> Good score. I looked at that stick blender (I like the turquoise one). Let me know what you think of it.



I had hoped to get a pink or purple but there was only black and gray. I’ll let ya know whenever I get around to making some soap. Hopefully, in the next couple weeks...the blade end is interesting, I think it will work great for scraping the bottom of the soap pot.


----------



## Meena

Misschief said:


> I finally made a soap I'm happy with. I'm calling this one Paloma (it's  based on Soaping 101's Dove copy), fragranced with a combination of Litsea Cubeba and Nag Champa.
> View attachment 34854



Gorgeous!  I love Nag Champa incense.  Not familiar with Litsea Cubeba though.  Can't believe this is the First soap you are happy with?!


----------



## Meena

I bought my final piece of safety equipment:  A respirator.     Also got some free wood pieces for SO to make a smallish loaf mold for me (about 2 - 2-1/2 pound size).  Tried to buy 100% lye, but Home Depot doesn't have it.  (Tried Ace last week and they didn't either.  What the heck?)  I got a good-sized bottle of hexane-free castor oil this weekend, too.  

Oh, i also got 2 dropcloths -- one called "One Tuff Dropcloth" for the floor, and one called "Trimaco SuperTuff Double Guard Dropcloth" to cover the chosen work surface.  Hoping these will be effective if there's ever a lye or batter spill.  (I can hear you all already -- "IF???  ) !!!!"


----------



## KiwiMoose

Meena said:


> Gorgeous!  I love Nag Champa incense.  Not familiar with Litsea Cubeba though.  Can't believe this is the First soap you are happy with?!


What does Nag Champa smell like?
Litsea is what we call May Chang over here, and it has a light floral/citrus smell. Very nice - I used a tad in my Strawberry Rhubarb loaf just to give it a bit more 'oomph'.



Meena said:


> I bought my final piece of safety equipment:  A respirator.     Also got some free wood pieces for SO to make a smallish loaf mold for me (about 2 - 2-1/2 pound size).  Tried to buy 100% lye, but Home Depot doesn't have it.  (Tried Ace last week and they didn't either.  What the heck?)  I got a good-sized bottle of hexane-free castor oil this weekend, too.
> 
> Oh, i also got 2 dropcloths -- one called "One Tuff Dropcloth" for the floor, and one called "Trimaco SuperTuff Double Guard Dropcloth" to cover the chosen work surface.  Hoping these will be effective if there's ever a lye or batter spill.  (I can hear you all already -- "IF???  ) !!!!"


Gosh you ARE safety conscious.  Luckily for me, I've always been fairly compact and tidy and not a 'spiller' or 'slosher'.  Having said that, I did ruin my formica counter by wiping up small spills, so I've learnt my lesson there - I always use a silicone mat to soap on now.


----------



## Meena

KiwiMoose said:


> What does Nag Champa smell like?
> Litsea is what we call May Chang over here, and it has a light floral/citrus smell. Very nice - I used a tad in my Strawberry Rhubarb loaf just to give it a bit more 'oomph'.



Nag Champa has a complex or compound smell, I guess I'd call it, but not sure how to describe it.  It smells East Indian, lol!  I don't have any here right now, but from memory I'd say it has a bit of sweet, a bit of muskiness, some earthiness, some herbal scents -- it's just a lovely amalgam.  If i knew more scents, i could probably describe it better, but today alone I've come across two fragrances I never heard of.  It's a very popular incense in a white box with blue writing and a bit of red too, iirc.  It's found easily in the U.S. (states I've lived in, anyway), but not sure about NZ.  Maybe I will mail you a packet of it!


----------



## Misschief

Meena said:


> Gorgeous!  I love Nag Champa incense.  Not familiar with Litsea Cubeba though.  Can't believe this is the First soap you are happy with?!


No, no, not the FIRST soap I'm happy with... I've made 3 batches this year. This is the first I'm happy with this year. (I've been soaping seriously for about 4 years.)



Hendejm said:


> That was rude of me...I’m sure he’s a wonderful guy!


Didn't skunk him but I did win 2 out of 3 games. 
 And he is a wonderful guy.. I married him for a reason.


----------



## dalewaite48

Introduced a new line of liquid hand soaps I am calling Dale's Essentials.  I make it completely from scratch and made it 3 different scents, Four Thieves, Lemon, & Lavender.  I think they turned out great.


----------



## Misschief

KiwiMoose said:


> What does Nag Champa smell like?
> Litsea is what we call May Chang over here, and it has a light floral/citrus smell. Very nice - I used a tad in my Strawberry Rhubarb loaf just to give it a bit more 'oomph'.


Think incense. Think hippies.


----------



## Alien

Misschief said:


> Sounds tasty!


Anything to be done with soap that was not spritzed with alcohol and is developing ash as it cures? Steam ? I am not sure what this means...


----------



## Misschief

I never spray my soaps with alcohol. For soaps that have ash (that I can't live with), I steam them. Literally, I hold them over a pot of steaming water. It helps to get rid of the ash after it has developed. I'm not usually picky when it comes to ash; it actually looks good on some soaps. It's more of an aesthetic thing and certainly doesn't affect the quality of the finished soap.


----------



## shunt2011

Alien said:


> Anything to be done with soap that was not spritzed with alcohol and is developing ash as it cures? Steam ? I am not sure what this means...



I spritz the top of all my soaps once poured in the mold and all my swirling is done.  I spray with 91% alcohol and then cover.   I thing with a lye discount and the spritzing it has pretty much eliminated ash.  Unfortunately, there are some fragrances that ash a bit still.


----------



## KiwiMoose

I unmoulded and cut my Strawberry and Rhubarb soap.  My first attempt at a mica line was successful, however I could probably have used a little more mica to make it more prominent.  I will know for next time. In one pic I have zoomed in in the mica line so you can actually see it. lol.


----------



## Hendejm

That is stunning!!!!  Bravo!!!!!


----------



## Misschief

KiwiMoose said:


> I unmoulded and cut my Strawberry and Rhubarb soap.  My first attempt at a mica line was successful, however I could probably have used a little more mica to make it more prominent.  I will know for next time. In one pic I have zoomed in in the mica line so you can actually see it. lol.
> 
> View attachment 34876
> View attachment 34877


Gorgeous!! It looks absolutely edible!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Misschief said:


> Gorgeous!! It looks absolutely edible!


LOL - maybe i should stop photographing my soaps on a plate?


----------



## Misschief

KiwiMoose said:


> LOL - maybe i should stop photographing my soaps on a plate?


LOL... it just looks like a slice of something cool and refreshing. I don't think it would matter what you put it on.


----------



## amd

Despite my intentions to make soap this weekend... I did not. I was sick most of the weekend, and when I wasn't sleeping I was doing class work, at my second job (I work alone, so I wasn't concerned about contaminating anyone), or working on my accounting books. Ugh. Tonight I am going to try to get two soaps done, not sure which two though. One of the gals at church heard about my video camera problem and gave me a camera that she isn't using, so I might only get one soap done if I spend a bunch of time setting it up and recording. My daughter sat down with it last night and figured out the workings, so she might be in the lab tonight showing Dear Old Mom how it works. If it's a good night I might even take a stab at a new shampoo bar recipe.


----------



## MissLinda

Made a batch of Green Tea / Lemongrass Shampoo Bars. Loaf of Arabian Spice Shampoo Bars from yesterday ready to be cut today. Trying to make shampoo bars in fragrances to match all the soap bars I have. Just ran out of Shea Butter today. Have to wait for payday to order more. The only con in retirement!


----------



## Carolyne Thrasher

@KiwiMoose That looks lovely.

I haven’t soaped since late November except for one tiny shampoo soap test. Today after I put new supplies away I made  a loaf scented with espresso from brambleberry. I wanted to pipe the top but didn’t have the right coupler for the tip, dang it. I also filled some small molds for embeds. Orange round for a setting sun, a yellow half moon, and a pink heart. Here’s a pick of my coffee soap. Will see if my swirls turn out when I cut it. Did an in the pot and then chopsticked for good measure. Time for the kids to get out of school. Christmas break is nice but we were getting kinda sick of each other.


----------



## SYT

I made soap yesterday, seemed to trace well. However today tried to remove from individual molds and it's still slightly soft and slightly sticky in the bottom center.   I'll give it another day to firm and try again.


----------



## KiwiMoose

MissLinda said:


> Made a batch of Green Tea / Lemongrass Shampoo Bars. Loaf of Arabian Spice Shampoo Bars from yesterday ready to be cut today. Trying to make shampoo bars in fragrances to match all the soap bars I have. Just ran out of Shea Butter today. Have to wait for payday to order more. The only con in retirement!


Green Tea and Lemongrass sounds nice.  Yes - we have an expensive hobby that's for sure. My creative side keeps talking my sensible self into buying more oils!


----------



## jens7lil1s

I have made CP soap since 1999 but recently added MP to my line. Crazy thing is it’s selling better then my co line. Here are the ones I made today.


----------



## Zing

KiwiMoose said:


> I unmoulded and cut my Strawberry and Rhubarb soap.  My first attempt at a mica line was successful, however I could probably have used a little more mica to make it more prominent.  I will know for next time. In one pic I have zoomed in in the mica line so you can actually see it. lol.


@KiwiMoose, you are really upping your game with every loaf.  This really looks like a delicious dessert.


----------



## Zing

I unmolded 2 loaves and cut my fave recipe (with tweaks to make it harder) I call Spring Clean.  Not to sound braggy but the scent is intoxicating.  1/2 rosemary, 1/2 lemongrass, titch of cedarwood essential oils. I normally color it all the same but put a middle uncolored layer to fancy it up for a church fundraiser.



Oh, and I finished the soaping dishes (ahem, @amd )


----------



## amd

@Zing great! come do mine! And that scent combo and soap both sound lovely. 

Last night I decided to fiddle with the camera, so I only made one soap: Orange Basil Charcoal. Not sure if my charcoal soap peeps will like the combo of orange & basil eo's so I only made a 2lb batch. I am now out of orange EO, so the next batch will have a different EO combo. I'm trying to downsize my EO stash. I know there will be a few soaps that I keep EO's for, but I don't need a whole drawer. I need that drawer for my growing color stash! Tonight is brew club, so I probably won't get anything done... Wednesday night will be those dang dishes (unless Mr. Zing comes and does them for me, hahaha).


----------



## Meena

KiwiMoose said:


> I unmoulded and cut my Strawberry and Rhubarb soap.
> 
> View attachment 34876
> View attachment 34877



Kiwi, those are Gorgeous!  They look so edible!   And now i see @Misschief said the SAME THING 

Great photography, BTW -- really great.


----------



## Meena

KiwiMoose said:


> Yes - we have an expensive hobby that's for sure.



Noooooo, i do Not need another expensive hobby!!!  I am doing this to save money ...  aren't I ???


----------



## Meena

jens7lil1s said:


> View attachment 34894
> View attachment 34895
> View attachment 34896
> I have made CP soap since 1999 but recently added MP to my line. ..Here are the ones I made today.



These are unreal! (All pretty, but those LAST ones!!!)  Look how many things you have going at the same time!!  Even see-through (glycerin?) layers.  OMG, and are those Blueberries or something??  Holy cow, ya'll gonna make me quit before i even start!!!  



jens7lil1s said:


> View attachment 34894
> View attachment 34895
> View attachment 34896
> I have made CP soap since 1999 but recently added MP to my line. ..Here are the ones I made today.



These are unreal! (All pretty, but those LAST ones!!!)  Look how many things you have going at the same time!!  Even see-through (glycerin?) layers.  OMG, and are those Blueberries or something??  Holy cow, ya'll gonna make me quit before i even start!!!


----------



## Chris_S

Zing said:


> I unmolded 2 loaves and cut my fave recipe (with tweaks to make it harder) I call Spring Clean.  Not to sound braggy but the scent is intoxicating.  1/2 rosemary, 1/2 lemongrass, titch of cedarwood essential oils. I normally color it all the same but put a middle uncolored layer to fancy it up for a church fundraiser.
> View attachment 34898
> View attachment 34899
> 
> Oh, and I finished the soaping dishes (ahem, @amd )



Iv got a big bucket and collapasable box with soaping equipment that all need cleaning think iv got about 25 plastic jugs in there along with everything else you can come clean them for me too and because im nice like that i wont charge you anything for the privilege 

Thats what my plans are for today cleaning and maybe making some more melts and candles got a few fo i still have to try. and got about 30 candle glasses i need to clean aswell oh and an entire room where iv been making my soaps is beyond disorganised   maybe ill just think about cleaning and have a nap instead sounds like a less energetic option


----------



## Iluminameluna

I've created a soap recipe that's a bit out of my comfort zone so I've posted it in the Beginner's thread.

I've got the brine solution chilling in the freezer because it has sugar in it, and all the oils are now cooling, after melting the solid fats.

I'm crossing my fingers that it'll be alright.


----------



## MissLinda

Grated one of my blue soap bars. Intend to layer it in a batch of the whitest soap I can come up with. I wanted to have shaved curls, but that just didn't work. So grating was Plan B. Seem to do a lot of Plan B's. Also lined the acrylic mold with a method I saw yesterday but I don't remember which Forum it was on. Just one sheet of paper (using parchment lately) folded & cut. So darn easy! Really need to find that lady & thank her for sharing. Lining is no longer a chore. Oh! Happy Day!


----------



## Misschief

MissLinda said:


> Grated one of my blue soap bars. Intend to layer it in a batch of the whitest soap I can come up with. I wanted to have shaved curls, but that just didn't work. So grating was Plan B. Seem to do a lot of Plan B's. Also lined the acrylic mold with a method I saw yesterday but I don't remember which Forum it was on. Just one sheet of paper (using parchment lately) folded & cut. So darn easy! Really need to find that lady & thank her for sharing. Lining is no longer a chore. Oh! Happy Day!


That would be me and.... you're welcome!


----------



## MissLinda

Misschief said:


> That would be me and.... you're welcome!


You are my Favorite today! I've been making CP soap for a few years, but have learned more from this site in the last month that I didn't even realize I needed to know. So many clever and creative people here. Thank you again, Misschief.


----------



## Zing

Misschief said:


> That would be me and.... you're welcome!


 Who all thinks @Misschief is practically perfect in every way?  And, yes, I can recommend the movie Mary Poppins Returns.


----------



## Zing

MissLinda said:


> Grated one of my blue soap bars. Intend to layer it in a batch of the whitest soap I can come up with.


@MissLinda , I'm always on the lookout for whiter soap recipes.  Do you mind sharing your tips?


----------



## KiwiMoose

Unmolded my Pumice and Poppy seed bars - EOs are spearmint and lemongrass


----------



## Chris_S

@Zing mines got a lovely kinda light ivory colour too it without colours as long as i use regular oo rather than evoo which i have done a few times and that darkens it quite significantly. Im sure you'll be pleased to know your washing up services are no longwr needed i tackled the washing took nearly an hour but i got it done in the end. Got a headache now and literally no energy to cook


----------



## Chris_S

KiwiMoose said:


> Unmolded my Pumice and Poppy seed bars - EOs are spearmint and lemongrass
> View attachment 34916



They look lovely. When do you add you poppy seeds i saw flax seeds ground at my local supermarket earlier and although i didnt buy any it made me think about how they would be used in cp soap and in what kinda quantities and would it be an exfoliating soap regardless of how much you added? Im assuming the answer would be simular for anything like poppy seeds once ground up?


----------



## Misschief

Zing said:


> Who all thinks @Misschief is practically perfect in every way?  And, yes, I can recommend the movie Mary Poppins Returns.


LOL... Not even close but thank you.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Chris_S said:


> They look lovely. When do you add you poppy seeds i saw flax seeds ground at my local supermarket earlier and although i didnt buy any it made me think about how they would be used in cp soap and in what kinda quantities and would it be an exfoliating soap regardless of how much you added? Im assuming the answer would be simular for anything like poppy seeds once ground up?


I added the seed with the pumice right before putting into the moulds.  I used a tablespoon PPO ( and a bit more of the pumice - 90g for 1 litre of oils.


----------



## SaltedFig

Stepped up to create a quick little challenge for January ...

(It's KiwiMoose's fault! )
https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/smf-january-2019-soap-challenge-dots.73232/


----------



## melinda48

Derpina Bubbles said:


> I cleaned 200 and eleventy million soap utensils, pots, pans and bowls.  I may have fudged the numbers there. I think there was more. Felt like it anyway .  Cleaning up because the Mother-In-Law is coming to stay. She will be doing her not so subtle inspection. Kill. Me. Now.


Invite her to help you clean soap utensils. Perhaps she will develop an appreciation for your craft after that!


----------



## KiwiMoose

SaltedFig said:


> Stepped up to create a quick little challenge for January ...
> 
> (It's KiwiMoose's fault! )
> https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/smf-january-2019-soap-challenge-dots.73232/


Ha!  I was coerced...


----------



## MissLinda

Zing said:


> @MissLinda , I'm always on the lookout for whiter soap recipes.  Do you mind sharing your tips?


I don't really have anything specific. Just tried adding zinc oxide with light colored oils today. But something went horribly wrong. Soap came out of the bowl looking like oily applesauce. Plus the zinc oxide doesn't mix very well for me. Will be getting some titanium dioxide next week to see if I can do a better job.


----------



## Dean

SaltedFig said:


> Stepped up to create a quick little challenge for January ...
> 
> (It's KiwiMoose's fault! )
> https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/smf-january-2019-soap-challenge-dots.73232/



I was going to sign up but realized the challenge is DOTS not DOS.  I’ve only succeeded in the latter.     

Can’t wait to see what Dot Diva @KiwiMoose does with the challenge!  I reserved my front row tickets for the soap show.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Dean said:


> I was going to sign up but realized the challenge is DOTS not DOS.  I’ve only succeeded in the latter.
> 
> Can’t wait to see what Dot Diva @KiwiMoose does with the challenge!  I reserved my front row tickets for the soap show.


LOL - We could all have a crack at DOS I"m sure.


----------



## amd

MissLinda said:


> I don't really have anything specific. Just tried adding zinc oxide with light colored oils today. But something went horribly wrong. Soap came out of the bowl looking like oily applesauce. Plus the zinc oxide doesn't mix very well for me. Will be getting some titanium dioxide next week to see if I can do a better job.



What I found works well for zinc oxide is combining enough ZO with distilled water to make a paste and adding that to the batter and stick blending to combine. I have also added the powder straight into batter and stick blended, but it can't have any clumps in it. If I am doing the whole batch with ZO, I add the ZO to the lye water.


----------



## catche

Won’t let me upload my pics


----------



## MissLinda

amd said:


> What I found works well for zinc oxide is combining enough ZO with distilled water to make a paste and adding that to the batter and stick blending to combine. I have also added the powder straight into batter and stick blended, but it can't have any clumps in it. If I am doing the whole batch with ZO, I add the ZO to the lye water.


I am so glad I stopped to read this! Getting ready to try another batch. I will add ZO to the lye water. Always willing to try again as long as I'm not doing the same mistake over and over. Thank you for taking the time to help me. You are my Today's Favorite!


----------



## Meena

KiwiMoose said:


> Unmolded my Pumice and Poppy seed bars - EOs are spearmint and lemongrass
> View attachment 34916



Those should be nice and scrubby, and good-smelling!  Is this a gardener's-type of hand soap?


----------



## Misschief

I have a batch of (sort of) CPLS soap on the go. I wanted to try it but I will admit that I'm not always the most patient of people.


----------



## jens7lil1s

Meena said:


> These are unreal! (All pretty, but those LAST ones!!!)  Look how many things you have going at the same time!!  Even see-through (glycerin?) layers.  OMG, and are those Blueberries or something??  Holy cow, ya'll gonna make me quit before i even start!!!
> 
> Thank you.  I am using several different bases and labeling them sucks because of that.  The black raspberry vanilla had black raspberry embeds I made through it and on top. The Winter Candy Apple has Apple embeds on top.  It is more time consuming to make then cp or ho soap but not harder by any means. It’s all the waiting between layers to add another and such.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Meena said:


> Those should be nice and scrubby, and good-smelling!  Is this a gardener's-type of hand soap?


I was wanting a foot scrubby bar - but this could swing either way i guess.


----------



## MissLinda

amd said:


> What I found works well for zinc oxide is combining enough ZO with distilled water to make a paste and adding that to the batter and stick blending to combine. I have also added the powder straight into batter and stick blended, but it can't have any clumps in it. If I am doing the whole batch with ZO, I add the ZO to the lye water.


The ZO dissolved perfectly in the lye/water. Thank you again. I appreciate you.


----------



## SYT

jens7lil1s said:


> View attachment 34894
> View attachment 34895
> View attachment 34896
> I have made CP soap since 1999 but recently added MP to my line. Crazy thing is it’s selling better then my co line. Here are the ones I made today.


I like the look of your MP. I haven't tried MP yet. I want to get the hang of CP.  I've only done CP off and on for a couple years but I've caught the soaping bug now!


----------



## SYT

KiwiMoose said:


> I unmoulded and cut my Strawberry and Rhubarb soap.  My first attempt at a mica line was successful, however I could probably have used a little more mica to make it more prominent.  I will know for next time. In one pic I have zoomed in in the mica line so you can actually see it. lol.
> 
> View attachment 34876
> View attachment 34877


I love the contrast you've achieved!


----------



## Meena

Brace yourselves:  I bought all the rest of the stuff i need for my first batch of soap, including KD-8000 scale (but not the SB yet -- will just do it the way our mommies might have).  [Have now spent way too much money -- see above post, LOL!!)    

I bought 3 lovely colorants, 2 of which are micas.  I already have several organic EOs, but will likely make this batch unscented as I am going for a very skin-friendly bar to include facial use, and I'm not ready to mess around with EOs, as they can introduce problems that I am not prepared for with a first batch.  Make sense? 

Crafty SO is outside sawing wood as I type, to make me a small (beginner-sized) wood loaf mold because I was not going to pay $40.  Looks like tomorrow will be the day!  Oh my gosh, i am nervous and excited!!!  
Weeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Meena said:


> Brace yourselves:  I bought all the rest of the stuff i need for my first batch of soap, including KD-8000 scale (but not the SB yet -- will just do it the way our mommies might have).  [Have now spent way too much money -- see above post, LOL!!)
> 
> I bought 3 lovely colorants, 2 of which are micas.  I already have several organic EOs, but will likely make this batch unscented as I am going for a very skin-friendly bar to include facial use, and I'm not ready to mess around with EOs, as they can introduce problems that I am not prepared for with a first batch.  Make sense?
> 
> Crafty SO is outside sawing wood as I type, to make me a small (beginner-sized) wood loaf mold because I was not going to pay $40.  Looks like tomorrow will be the day!  Oh my gosh, i am nervous and excited!!!
> Weeeeeeeeeeeee!


May the soaping gods be with you!


----------



## Meena

KiwiMoose said:


> May the soaping gods be with you!



Thank you!  I need all the blessings i can get!!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Soooo, here's my Raglan Sand and Surf soap - made from real Raglan seawater and black sand.  A little more rustic than I had in my mind's eye before I made them - but it seized up really quick from the EOs I used.  And actually the black sand was even LESS gritty than the pumice I used in my previous soap.  It was very, very fine, almost like rice flour. I certainly won't be using it again, not very scrubby at all!






 .


----------



## Zing

KiwiMoose said:


> Soooo, here's my Raglan Sand and Surf soap - made from real Raglan seawater and black sand.  A little more rustic than I had in my mind's eye before I made them - but it seized up really quick from the EOs I used.  And actually the black sand was even LESS gritty than the pumice I used in my previous soap.  It was very, very fine, almost like rice flour. I certainly won't be using it again, not very scrubby at all!View attachment 34942
> View attachment 34943
> .


Okay, @KiwiMoose , I'm so intrigued by this!  Tell me more.  Seawater and sand?  Do you have to boil it first?  And what was your mold?  and colorants and scents?  Visually, this is striking and beautiful.  The January challenge should be "seawater"!  This dots thing, not so sure, completely out of my league -- you overachiever, you! 

I made another soap for my church's auction, a double loaf lavender.  The colors are purple, gray, and white which is a great combo.  And it was my first time with a 'spoon plop' swirl -- argh, the anticipation, I can't wait to cut it and see what it looks like!

I have enjoyed making my intricate (for me!) Christmas soaps and soaps for the auction -- but I think my next several soaps will be single color and single scented just to save time.  I got some rosehip powder on sale and a gift of an essential oils sampler and am thinking of rosehip color with the clove EO for my next recipe.

And I boxed up my cured "Zesty" (orange 10X) soap and my "Bergamot Chicago A-gogo" (Bergamot/Cedarwood, blue and brown) soap.

So what soapy thing _haven't _I done today??!!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Zing said:


> I made another soap for my church's auction, a double loaf lavender.  The colors are purple, gray, and white which is a great combo.  And it was my first time with a 'spoon plop' swirl -- argh, the anticipation, I can't wait to cut it and see what it looks like!
> 
> I have enjoyed making my intricate (for me!) Christmas soaps and soaps for the auction -- but I think my next several soaps will be single color and single scented just to save time.  I got some rosehip powder on sale and a gift of an essential oils sampler and am thinking of rosehip color with the clove EO for my next recipe.
> 
> And I boxed up my cured "Zesty" (orange 10X) soap and my "Bergamot Chicago A-gogo" (Bergamot/Cedarwood, blue and brown) soap.
> 
> So what soapy thing _haven't _I done today??!!


Photos or it never happened ;-)


----------



## Zing

KiwiMoose said:


> Photos or it never happened ;-)


Patience, grasshopper!  Photos will come but right now it's buried under several towels and I'm trying not to peek!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Zing said:


> Okay, @KiwiMoose , I'm so intrigued by this!  Tell me more.  Seawater and sand?  Do you have to boil it first?  And what was your mold?  and colorants and scents?  Visually, this is striking and beautiful.  The January challenge should be "seawater"!  This dots thing, not so sure, completely out of my league -- you overachiever, you!


Both the sea water and sand were strained through a very fine sieve.  I left the lye to 'boil' the water he he.  The sand was washed and drained, washed and drained, washed and drained.....about 14 times before I was happy that the water was draining off clear and it was clean. The main EOs were Rosemary, Marjoram, Cedarwood with a dash of both lemongrass and May Chang.  The colours were activated charcoal for the 'sand', apple green mica with a few drops of my new liquid 'teal' soap colouring (and of course the black sand made it appear darker) for the 'water' and the top 'waves' were left au naturale.  A bit of soda ash on top doubles as seafoam ;-)


----------



## SaltedFig

amd said:


> What I found works well for zinc oxide is combining enough ZO with distilled water to make a paste and adding that to the batter and stick blending to combine. I have also added the powder straight into batter and stick blended, but it can't have any clumps in it. If I am doing the whole batch with ZO, I add the ZO to the lye water.



@MissLinda, I'm glad amd's advice worked so well for you!
I do the same (make a paste) if I'm colouring part of the batch, so I can vouch for that part of @amd's advice too  ... the top of the soap in my current avatar is done this way 



catche said:


> Won’t let me upload my pics


I think it might be a post limit (a minimum requirement). Perhaps set a message to one of the moderators, or post a 3 or 4 more comments and re-try - it might work then 



Meena said:


> Brace yourselves:  I bought all the rest of the stuff i need for my first batch of soap, including KD-8000 scale (but not the SB yet -- will just do it the way our mommies might have).  [Have now spent way too much money -- see above post, LOL!!)
> 
> I bought 3 lovely colorants, 2 of which are micas.  I already have several organic EOs, but will likely make this batch unscented as I am going for a very skin-friendly bar to include facial use, and I'm not ready to mess around with EOs, as they can introduce problems that I am not prepared for with a first batch.  Make sense?
> 
> Crafty SO is outside sawing wood as I type, to make me a small (beginner-sized) wood loaf mold because I was not going to pay $40.  Looks like tomorrow will be the day!  Oh my gosh, i am nervous and excited!!!
> Weeeeeeeeeeeee!



Ready, set ... soap!

Good luck Meena!


----------



## MGM

These are my ginger-orange-cedar-patchouli shampoo bars. I had intended for them to look rustic, but perhaps not QUITE so lumpy. I intended an in-the-pot-swirl but ended up with an on-the-spoon-pudding, for the most part. They are quite soft, so I'm going to leave the rest unmolded for another day, then start the long waiting process.


----------



## melinda48

amd said:


> What I found works well for zinc oxide is combining enough ZO with distilled water to make a paste and adding that to the batter and stick blending to combine. I have also added the powder straight into batter and stick blended, but it can't have any clumps in it. If I am doing the whole batch with ZO, I add the ZO to the lye water.


I have yet to try using zinc oxide. I have successfully been using titanium dioxide and like its effect very much.


----------



## Chris_S

Meena said:


> Brace yourselves:  I bought all the rest of the stuff i need for my first batch of soap, including KD-8000 scale (but not the SB yet -- will just do it the way our mommies might have).  [Have now spent way too much money -- see above post, LOL!!)
> 
> I bought 3 lovely colorants, 2 of which are micas.  I already have several organic EOs, but will likely make this batch unscented as I am going for a very skin-friendly bar to include facial use, and I'm not ready to mess around with EOs, as they can introduce problems that I am not prepared for with a first batch.  Make sense?
> 
> Crafty SO is outside sawing wood as I type, to make me a small (beginner-sized) wood loaf mold because I was not going to pay $40.  Looks like tomorrow will be the day!  Oh my gosh, i am nervous and excited!!!
> Weeeeeeeeeeeee!



Your braver than me id not have the time or energy to make soap without a sb. I saw a brand new one for like £5 the other day can your budget not even stretch to that?

Good luck though and hope the heads feeling better now.

Im off to see if my local asda has some stuff in that i saw reduced the other day that would help me with my soaping. Then im euther going to get some candles and melts made or soap not deiced yet. I ordered some plastic sheets earlier for my curing shelves which should be here tomorrow or saturday. so i can finially stop using lots of paper towel and im hoping it will mean they need less attention because they are needlework plastoc sheets so have holes in them and should get air to the underneath right?

Might also mix some lye solution when i get home and leave it to cool so i can try out the remaining fo and eo and get my records sorted out


----------



## Meena

KiwiMoose said:


> Soooo, here's my Raglan Sand and Surf soap - made from real Raglan seawater and black sand.  A little more rustic than I had in my mind's eye View attachment 34942
> View attachment 34943
> .



Simply beautiful...  Your artistry is delightful, KiwiMoose.  Love these colors so much.  Sorry the scrubby factor disappointed.  They don't strike me as rustic;  in fact, the way you did the top of the loaf and in those colors makes it look like waves on the ocean, which just amplifies your theme.



Chris_S said:


> Your braver than me id not have the time or energy to make soap without a sb. I saw a brand new one for like £5 the other day can your budget not even stretch to that?



lol, it's not the money, it's that i came home yet again without one.  But i also forgot distilled water yesterday, so i have to go out again, anyway.  Cee @Zany_in_CO told me that making batter WITH an SB is 12 minutes plus, so i have renewed motivation to get one.  

I would think those needlework plastic thingies will allow air flow, especially if you get the larger needlepoint size.  (I hope i said the right needle-craft --  I can tell my mind is still not working up to par.)


----------



## Chris_S

Meena said:


> lol, it's not the money, it's that i came home yet again without one.  But i also forgot distilled water yesterday, so i have to go out again, anyway.  Cee @Zany_in_CO told me that making batter WITH an SB is 12 minutes plus, so i have renewed motivation to get one.
> 
> I would think those needlework plastic thingies will allow air flow, especially if you get the larger needlepoint size.  (I hope i said the right needle-craft --  I can tell my mind is still not working up to par.)



I got the cheapest one possible lol which i think is also the largest or least hole per square inch. Iv got some lovely metal shelving for curing and iv been using paper towel which is fine but its in my living room and would just look more aestheticly pleasing with the sheets iv ordered plus i always forget to turn my soaps but also when i have done its taken longer because iv knocked some over so best of both worlds hopefully.

12 minutes to trace surely would depend on the thin medium or thick trace and the recipe you are using? iv had very light trace in less than a minute but iv wanted to do swirls so very light trace is perfect for me in that instance cant say its ever taken as long as 12 minutes but i do soap at 100-110 which i think can also speed things up considerably. Would definatly say sb is the way to go unless you want popeye arms


----------



## KiwiMoose

MGM said:


> These are my ginger-orange-cedar-patchouli shampoo bars. I had intended for them to look rustic, but perhaps not QUITE so lumpy. I intended an in-the-pot-swirl but ended up with an on-the-spoon-pudding, for the most part. They are quite soft, so I'm going to leave the rest unmolded for another day, then start the long waiting process.


Looking fab though! I might try a shampoo bar next coz hubby likes them.



Zing said:


> Patience, grasshopper!  Photos will come but right now it's buried under several towels and I'm trying not to peek!


Is it ready, is it ready? Huh?


----------



## Zing

KiwiMoose said:


> Is it ready, is it ready? Huh?


Argh!  It's been 24 hours and I usually pop it out at 24 hours.  It's still gelling!!


----------



## MissLinda

This has been a good soap day. Sliced the Arabian Spice loaf I made yesterday. First time to try an angled pour. 
  Made some Creamy Lavender Soap. Still trying for that nice white soap, but creamy will have to suffice. I'll see tomorrow if maybe it whitens a little. I read today that I probably should be using Olive A  instead of Olive Pomace for a lighter color. Last night 4 soaps came off the curing rack & were wrapped for selling...or giving, which I usually do. 
Working on a plan for making wood molds from unnecessary bed slats. Kind of excited about this.


----------



## Meena

Chris_S said:


> 12 minutes to trace surely would depend on the thin medium or thick trace and the recipe you are using? iv had very light trace in less than a minute but iv wanted to do swirls so very light trace is perfect for me in that instance cant say its ever taken as long as 12 minutes but i do soap at 100-110 which i think can also speed things up considerably. Would definatly say sb is the way to go unless you want popeye arms



Done.  Purchased the Kitchenaid because it was the only one locally where the manual said the shaft was Stainless Steel. 

Really SUPER curious AND nervous about 'trace.'  In the videos, people's batter all looks so liquidy.  Nervous about pulling the trigger at the right time -- not too soon or too late.  If I'm not going to swirl, is it better to keep stirring to a less-thin trace?  What does the 'right' trace feel like? - pudding, or something thinner?



MissLinda said:


> This has been a good soap day. Sliced the Arabian Spice loaf I made yesterday. First time to try an angled pour. View attachment 34969
> Made some Creamy Lavender Soap. Still trying for that nice white soap, but creamy will have to suffice.View attachment 34971



Those are nice!  Your angle pour turned out great, and i love the shade of blue on your lavender & patchouli soaps.

Today I lined the homemade one pound loaf mold, bought a SB, returned the respirator as overkill, bought wood for a larger loaf mold, talked to Cee  @Zany_in_CO , and took 2 naps (AFTER arising at 10:45 a.m.).  Going down again real soon.  Will have to choose my recipe tomorrow, I guess.  Too mentally tired now to do any more today.  Overdid it yesterday and have been paying today.


----------



## KiwiMoose

MissLinda said:


> This has been a good soap day. Sliced the Arabian Spice loaf I made yesterday. First time to try an angled pour. View attachment 34969
> Made some Creamy Lavender Soap. Still trying for that nice white soap, but creamy will have to suffice. I'll see tomorrow if maybe it whitens a little. I read today that I probably should be using Olive A  instead of Olive Pomace for a lighter color. Last night 4 soaps came off the curing rack & were wrapped for selling...or giving, which I usually do. View attachment 34971
> Working on a plan for making wood molds from unnecessary bed slats. Kind of excited about this.


Lovely!  I think @dxw would quite like those lavender soaps - I think that's what he was aspiring to when he made his apostrophe soaps.


----------



## Meena

KiwiMoose said:


> Looking fab though! I might try a shampoo bar next coz hubby likes them.



Either shampoo or shampoo bar is on my future projects list as well.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Meena said:


> Today I lined the homemade one pound loaf mold, bought a SB, returned the respirator as overkill, bought wood for a larger loaf mold, talked to Cee  @Zany_in_CO , and took 2 naps (AFTER arising at 10:45 a.m.).  Going down again real soon.  Will have to choose my recipe tomorrow, I guess.  Too mentally tired now to do any more today.  Overdid it yesterday and have been paying today.


Take it easy please young lady!  
You should be getting plenty of rest.


----------



## Zing

MissLinda said:


> This has been a good soap day. Sliced the Arabian Spice loaf I made yesterday. First time to try an angled pour. View attachment 34969
> Made some Creamy Lavender Soap. Still trying for that nice white soap, but creamy will have to suffice. I'll see tomorrow if maybe it whitens a little. I read today that I probably should be using Olive A  instead of Olive Pomace for a lighter color. Last night 4 soaps came off the curing rack & were wrapped for selling...or giving, which I usually do. View attachment 34971
> Working on a plan for making wood molds from unnecessary bed slats. Kind of excited about this.


Indeed a VERY good soap day for you!!  What's your blue coloring?  That's my favorite.  All of them are beautiful.

I looked at my lavender soap.  It's still not ready to unmold yet.  Here's a photo, @KiwiMoose , and I hope you are...what's the word...um, satisfied?


----------



## KiwiMoose

Zing said:


> I looked at my lavender soap.  It's still not ready to unmold yet.  Here's a photo, @KiwiMoose , and I hope you are...what's the word...um, satisfied?View attachment 34973


Oh I am VERY satisfied.  I love it! It's so pretty on the top.

And I've just made a batch in my new makeshift cardboard box slab mould.  A bit late getting dinner on as a result ( it's 7.30pm here now) but what can you do?  And all I can say is - who needs CPOP when its 29 degrees inside ( about 84 in your weird measurements )?


----------



## SaltedFig

Meena said:


> ...Really SUPER curious AND nervous about 'trace.'  In the videos, people's batter all looks so liquidy.  Nervous about pulling the trigger at the right time -- not too soon or too late.  If I'm not going to swirl, is it better to keep stirring to a less-thin trace?  What does the 'right' trace feel like? - pudding, or something thinner?



Meena, newbie made an excellent video on stick blending to emulsion:
https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/stickblending-to-emulsion.60618/

Pouring anytime after this will be fine. Because you aren't swirling or doing anything fancy, you may as well stir the batter (and occasionally give it a burst with the stickblender, if you like) to see how it thickens up.

When it leaves a trail on the top if you lift your spatula out, or you can see a line left behind when you stir the batter, that's "trace".
It will keep on thickening, and you can check if it is thick enough to coat the back of a spatula (can't use the old wooden spoon - they dissolve , as if you are cooking (that's a good point to pour for quite a lot of recipes), but you can go as thick as pudding or cake batter if you like.

For a first go, it would be interesting to watch it thicken up as you stir it - as long as it is pourable, it will be fine


----------



## MissLinda

Meena said:


> Those are nice!  Your angle pour turned out great, and i love the shade of blue on your lavender & patchouli soaps.
> 
> Today I lined the homemade one pound loaf mold, bought a SB, returned the respirator as overkill, bought wood for a larger loaf mold, talked to Cee  @Zany_in_CO , and took 2 naps (AFTER arising at 10:45 a.m.).  Going down again real soon.  Will have to choose my recipe tomorrow, I guess.  Too mentally tired now to do any more today.  Overdid it yesterday and have been paying today.



Thank you, Meena. I'm looking forward to getting more colors to play with. And I love my naps. Lots of days I need a couple.
As far as trace, I'm no expert for sure...but - I find as long as I have trace, I'm good. Even if it's thin & I want to swirl or whatever, I can wait a few minutes for the soap to thicken. You will develop your eye and your style as you go along. No worries.



Zing said:


> Indeed a VERY good soap day for you!!  What's your blue coloring?  That's my favorite.  All of them are beautiful.
> 
> I looked at my lavender soap.  It's still not ready to unmold yet.  Here's a photo, @KiwiMoose , and I hope you are...what's the word...um, satisfied?View attachment 34973


Zing, your soap looks beautiful. 
That blue is Ultra Marine Blue pigment. And, yes, I'm more than satisfied. I'm happy with all my soaps because I'm always learning, even from the complete failures like I made a few days ago. I am a crafter and soaping is one of my favorites.



KiwiMoose said:


> Lovely!  I think @dxw would quite like those lavender soaps - I think that's what he was aspiring to when he made his apostrophe soaps.


Thank you, KiwiMoose. I've watched not a few videos. Mine don't turn out like the experts, but that's fine. Practice makes better. ;-)


----------



## Zing

SaltedFig said:


> Meena, newbie made an excellent video on stick blending to emulsion:
> https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/stickblending-to-emulsion.60618/


Thanks, @SaltedFig , I spent 10 minutes searching unsuccessfully for this video to show @Meena .  Glad you found it.  @Meena , this is one of the best videos out there.  And give yourself time, the more you make, the more confident you'll get about when is too soon, too late, etc.


----------



## SaltedFig

Zing said:


> Thanks, @SaltedFig , I spent 10 minutes searching unsuccessfully for this video to show @Meena .  Glad you found it.  @Meena , this is one of the best videos out there.  And give yourself time, the more you make, the more confident you'll get about when is too soon, too late, etc.



Usually I link newbie's video directly, but it's great to see newbie's original thread 
(To find it easily, remember the key word ... "emulsion" )


----------



## amd

Meena said:


> Really SUPER curious AND nervous about 'trace.'  In the videos, people's batter all looks so liquidy.  Nervous about pulling the trigger at the right time -- not too soon or too late.  If I'm not going to swirl, is it better to keep stirring to a less-thin trace?  What does the 'right' trace feel like? - pudding, or something thinner?



I see Salty has answered your question about trace, but I'm just going to throw this out there too... Trace is really hard to show on camera unless it's a heavy trace. So don't feel like you're missing something if you don't see it in soapmaking videos. 

Soapy things I've done: Besides finishing my bookwork, I pitched myself to a couple breweries, and ordered more lye. I'm down to two bottles! I'll need to buckle in and order more oils in the next two weeks. Tonight's plan is to do dishes because @Zing still has not shown up to do them for me, get labels made for two castile soaps and January's soap of the month, and edit photos and video. Tomorrow will be buckling in to class work and working on the peddlers booth. (I need a bit more signage and I'd like to cover the bare metal shelves, just to pretty it up.) Oh yeah, I have to go to my second job tonight, so maybe I won't get those dishes done... and I need to make at least one batch of soap, maybe DB on Sunday if I do dishes...


----------



## Jill B Blasius

Chris_S said:


> Weighed out a batch of oils while waiting for my tea to cook. Just need to sort the lye then got to making it after i let my tea settle doctors advised i shouldnt get over excited too close to eating, just because im special like that.
> 
> The fo accelerated AGAIN this is getting boring now. Iv used that fo before and dont remember it accelerating but oh well made a note about it this time i think i just about saved it but should know in the morning if its presentable. Rinsed everything off and threw it all in the dishwasher to properly clean.
> 
> Input this and my last 2 batches into sm3 ended up sat at the desk swearing like a trooper because it was really confusing me. So i gave up on that and just for @shunt2011 i edited the cigar labels she told me were wrong the other day. Hope your happy now shunt
> 
> Does anyone here who sells in america do a nice apple scented soap? A friend who lives in america asked me if i would sell her an apple scented soap obviously i cant but i said i would ask here maybe via etsy or an independent website that i could send her a link too?



Well, I don't have any Apple soap to sell, but I had made some previously with Apple & Sage FO from BB and it smelled very nice.... not sweet/fakey apple, but a very smooth scent.


----------



## Meena

Zing said:


> I looked at my lavender soap.  It's still not ready to unmold yet.  Here's a photo, @KiwiMoose , and I hope you are...what's the word...um, satisfied?View attachment 34973



Very nice swirl


----------



## Meena

SaltedFig said:


> Meena, newbie made an excellent video on stick blending to emulsion:
> https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/stickblending-to-emulsion.60618/
> 
> Pouring anytime after this will be fine. Because you aren't swirling or doing anything fancy, you may as well stir the batter (and occasionally give it a burst with the stickblender, if you like) to see how it thickens up.
> 
> When it leaves a trail on the top if you lift your spatula out, or you can see a line left behind when you stir the batter, that's "trace".
> It will keep on thickening, and you can check if it is thick enough to coat the back of a spatula (can't use the old wooden spoon - they dissolve , as if you are cooking (that's a good point to pour for quite a lot of recipes), but you can go as thick as pudding or cake batter if you like.
> 
> For a first go, it would be interesting to watch it thicken up as you stir it - as long as it is pourable, it will be fine



THANKYOUTHANKYOUTHANKYOUTHANKYOU Salted Fig!!!  I feel better already!!


----------



## Meena

Zing said:


> Thanks, @SaltedFig , I spent 10 minutes searching unsuccessfully for this video to show @Meena .  Glad you found it.  @Meena , this is one of the best videos out there.  And give yourself time, the more you make, the more confident you'll get about when is too soon, too late, etc.



Wonderful, thank you!  The posts I've read this morning have tweaked my attitude very favorably.


----------



## Meena

Finished writing out Step One: Making the Lye Solution instructions for myself.  Now I am going to write out the basic recipe instructions and run a book recipe through Soap Calc.

It's around the freezing mark and snowing outside, so whether i go through with this today depends on how long these final prep steps take me.


----------



## Chris_S

Made my test batch this morning for fo test was pleasently surprised that didnt get much reaction from them some accelerated once in the mold most stayed to trace i mixed it too so iv got a very good idea of what does and doesnt work now.

Also learnt the lesson to not leave a box full of candles on the windowsill the hard way, let my friend out the house came back in to find 2 of my candles had half melted over the heat from the radiator heat thought it was cat vomit at first then i thought it was the radiator exploded then when i touched it it clicked it was candle wax then i saw where i put the box with all my candles in lol


----------



## KiwiMoose

Unmoulded and cut my orange and patchouli soap made in my makeshift cardboard box slab mould.  Not bad, a few improvements to be made fro next time, namely get a proper slab mould.  No pics until @Zing posts his!


----------



## Chris_S

KiwiMoose said:


> Unmoulded and cut my orange and patchouli soap made in my makeshift cardboard box slab mould.  Not bad, a few improvements to be made fro next time, namely get a proper slab mould.  No pics until @Zing posts his!



Despite you having cheated by using a silicone mat rather than blood sweat and tears going into carving out it looks absolutly gorgeous. where did you get the silicone mat from anywhere we might have in the uk?

Got my plastic needlework sheets today so just spent 15 minutes reorganising my curing shelves got them looking pretty awesome and squished them a little closer to make some more space as i cant be doing with not soaping because iv run out of space thats just NOT acceptable.

Tomorrows plan after other jobs is to double check cure dates on all the soaps and draw out a basic spreadsheet so i can start keeping better track of what batches were made when ect


----------



## KiwiMoose

Chris_S said:


> Despite you having cheated by using a silicone mat rather than blood sweat and tears going into carving out it looks absolutly gorgeous. where did you get the silicone mat from anywhere we might have in the uk?
> 
> Got my plastic needlework sheets today so just spent 15 minutes reorganising my curing shelves got them looking pretty awesome and squished them a little closer to make some more space as i cant be doing with not soaping because iv run out of space thats just NOT acceptable.
> 
> Tomorrows plan after other jobs is to double check cure dates on all the soaps and draw out a basic spreadsheet so i can start keeping better track of what batches were made when ect


I ordered it from Wish.com who send anywhere in the world.


----------



## Chris_S

KiwiMoose said:


> I ordered it from Wish.com who send anywhere in the world.



Awesome thank you ill have a look


----------



## MGM

MGM said:


> These are my ginger-orange-cedar-patchouli shampoo bars. I had intended for them to look rustic, but perhaps not QUITE so lumpy. I intended an in-the-pot-swirl but ended up with an on-the-spoon-pudding, for the most part. They are quite soft, so I'm going to leave the rest unmolded for another day, then start the long waiting process.


Ok they're out of the mold and have a *lovely* swirl and the mica is very sparkly IRL. Now, one just needs to get over the fact that large chunks of them are missing because the batter got so thick I couldn't cram it down to the bottom of the mold! A mere detail....


----------



## Chris_S

MGM said:


> Ok they're out of the mold and have a *lovely* swirl and the mica is very sparkly IRL. Now, one just needs to get over the fact that large chunks of them are missing because the batter got so thick I couldn't cram it down to the bottom of the mold! A mere detail....



Just wait till the fo makes the batter sieze then try putting that in a smaller mold lmao. Iv had far worse results than that with chunks being put of the shape. 

They look really nice


----------



## cleosmom

Made my first batch of soap ever after procrastinating for 3 years . . .


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

I made a batch yesterday and one today after a month break of soaping (too much soap! The problem now is that the wire on my cheese cutter broke and replacements are hard to come by so if anyone has any ideas, I'm open to try...


----------



## KiwiMoose

MGM said:


> Ok they're out of the mold and have a *lovely* swirl and the mica is very sparkly IRL. Now, one just needs to get over the fact that large chunks of them are missing because the batter got so thick I couldn't cram it down to the bottom of the mold! A mere detail....


The swirl is very nice.  Did you use the bronze mica?  I used that on top of that other soap in my slab mold.  I had a bit left over so I mixed with the uncoloured spa batter and it turned out the exact same as the browny shade in your soap.  It's a lovely colour - and seems to suit the patchouli methinks.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Alfa_Lazcares said:


> I made a batch yesterday and one today after a month break of soaping (too much soap! The problem now is that the wire on my cheese cutter broke and replacements are hard to come by so if anyone has any ideas, I'm open to try...


Plenty of good guitar makers in Mexico - just saying.


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

KiwiMoose said:


> Plenty of good guitar makers in Mexico - just saying.


yeah, that's what I'm leaning towards...


----------



## melinda48

I did a loaf and a half of lemon/charcoal, two loaves of cherry almond and four little round “tubes.” Can’t wait to see how the little rounds come out as I want to use them in other loaves later. I have made the cherry Almond before.mfirst time for the lemon/charcoal two-zoomed. Very excited to see how it comes out!  Have all my stuff soaking in the sink overnight and will clean the in the morning and do a few loaves of lavender for our son’s shop. He and his wife grow lavender and sell lavender-related products, including our soap (using their buds).


----------



## Kahakan

Poured some master batched base to try to get my bars to the right dimensions and weight...decided to add lavender eo at the last minute so that the soap could go to a loving home. This weekend I'll be labeling all of my (safe) experiments so I can donate them to the food pantry at the college I teach at.


----------



## Zing

Okay, okay, here is my lavender first time spoon plop swirl, _some_ people are impatiently waiting.  Not my color or scent but I think it'll sell at the church auction.  I would be satisfied with fewer air bubbles if I had, how do I put this, um, jiggled and smacked it a bit more.  And, no worries, people, they were in the metal pan a hot second to transport it to the curing room.




 .


----------



## Misschief

And what is wrong with these?? They look great!


----------



## Chris_S

Zing said:


> Okay, okay, here is my lavender first time spoon plop swirl, _some_ people are impatiently waiting.  Not my color or scent but I think it'll sell at the church auction.  I would be satisfied with fewer air bubbles if I had, how do I put this, um, jiggled and smacked it a bit more.  And, no worries, people, they were in the metal pan a hot second to transport it to the curing room.
> View attachment 34989
> View attachment 34990
> View attachment 34991
> .



They look great and dont worry the impatient one has admited she is back at work so you will soon be out of her grasp of great impatience 

@Misschief air bubbles i believe not that i can see any


----------



## Misschief

Chris_S said:


> They look great and dont worry the impatient one has admited she is back at work so you will soon be out of her grasp of great impatience
> 
> @Misschief air bubbles i believe not that i can see any


Anyone can get air bubbles in their soap. I've been seriously making soap for 4 years and I still get air bubbles occasionally. My recent Kombucha soap has air bubbles. No biggie. It just proves that they're "artisan made".


----------



## KiwiMoose

Zing said:


> Okay, okay, here is my lavender first time spoon plop swirl, _some_ people are impatiently waiting.  Not my color or scent but I think it'll sell at the church auction.  I would be satisfied with fewer air bubbles if I had, how do I put this, um, jiggled and smacked it a bit more.  And, no worries, people, they were in the metal pan a hot second to transport it to the curing room.
> View attachment 34989
> View attachment 34990
> View attachment 34991
> .


They look great!  I have been waiting very patiently to see these and it was worth the wait.  I haven't tried a drop swirl yet and might add it to my 'to do' list.  I hope the impatient person is happy to see your pics.


----------



## Misschief

I'm in the process of diluting my latest batch of liquid soap. This one is made with Kombucha and honey; it called for apple cider vinegar but I didn't want to use my homemade cider vinegar in soap. I have plenty of kombucha and can easily make more. 

The soap is looking good so far, nice and thick, and a dark amber colour.

Later, when I'm fully awake and the coffee has kicked in, I'll be making a batch of salt bars. I'm pretty much out of it and the market starts up again in May.


----------



## Chris_S

Misschief said:


> Anyone can get air bubbles in their soap. I've been seriously making soap for 4 years and I still get air bubbles occasionally. My recent Kombucha soap has air bubbles. No biggie. It just proves that they're "artisan made".



I know but thats what zing was saying was wrong with them. I think they look really nice and as you say just shows that they are really properly home made


----------



## Meena

Chris_S said:


> Got my plastic needlework sheets today so just spent 15 minutes reorganising my curing shelves got them looking pretty awesome and squished them a little closer to make some more space as i cant be doing with not soaping because iv run out of space thats just NOT acceptable.



Very nice rack!  Your soaps should all be very jolly about this!  Good-looking soaps they are, too.


----------



## atiz

Made my first batch of salt bars today! I think they turned out good so far and it smells great (first time using FO instead of EO; not sure I'll stick to it, but it sure smells nice. Apple scent from NG). No big color work because I like the clean look (plus... still newbie), but did add a teeny bit of alfalfa infused oil and another teeny bit of madder root infusion that you can't really see on the pic but it shows a little. I just wish this didn't take forever to cure... 
Observations: this was relatively easy with just 1 oil. Also, I have to make myself a miter box because it's kind of pain to cut straight without it.


----------



## Zing

Went to the store for castor oil and, yay, it was on sale at 15% off so bought 2.

I'm waiting for my lye solution and oils to cool down for my first rosehip powder soap.  Now that I have a good sense of what quantities look like, it's the first time I'm using grams instead of ounces.  Nice to not have to convert recipes for 22, 37, 53 ounces to my scale which is in pounds and ounces.  Not sure if it will worsen or relax my OCD with trying to get that last drop of oil out of the measuring cup, and then from the melting pot to the mixing bowl (why won't that last drop ever come out?!). 

Side rant: Why oh why is the U.S. not using metric!!   In elementary school in the 70s we were told metric is coming -- and it is 2019!  I'm consulting with a client on new construction and converting inches to feet and inches to decimal inches and square feet, and back again, etc. is for the birds!

Gentle snow all day, good day to be inside making soap.


----------



## MGM

Zing said:


> Side rant: Why oh why is the U.S. not using metric!!   In elementary school in the 70s we were told metric is coming -- and it is 2019!  I'm consulting with a client on new construction and converting inches to feet and inches to decimal inches and square feet, and back again, etc. is for the birds!



You need to be bilingual, like Canadians: our weather is in C, but we bake in F. Our produce prices are advertised per pound, but calculated per kilo at the checkout. I do most of my weight-based cooking in g/kg, but weigh myself in lb! Most everyone talks and thinks in km, and of course signs are posted thus, but we talk about what kind of mileage we get. House/room sizes are in square feet. Our milk is measured in litres, but is often sold as a 4-pack (e.g., a gallon).....


----------



## Misschief

MGM said:


> You need to be bilingual, like Canadians: our weather is in C, but we bake in F. Our produce prices are advertised per pound, but calculated per kilo at the checkout. I do most of my weight-based cooking in g/kg, but weigh myself in lb! Most everyone talks and thinks in km, and of course signs are posted thus, but we talk about what kind of mileage we get. House/room sizes are in square feet. Our milk is measured in litres, but is often sold as a 4-pack (e.g., a gallon).....


LOL... you pretty much nailed it. Where I work (in a print shop), I can always tell the general age of a customer by how they tell me the size of their project. Anyone who's had their education in the age of metric gives me metric measurements for their business cards/postcards, whatever. I always ask them to give it to me in REAL measurements (inches). Metric is a second language for me and I'm not all that fluent in it. I get by but...... That said, for soaping, it's all metric. It's the only measurement language I know for making soaps and bath & body products.


----------



## MGM

Misschief said:


> LOL... you pretty much nailed it. Where I work (in a print shop), I can always tell the general age of a customer by how they tell me the size of their project. Anyone who's had their education in the age of metric gives me metric measurements for their business cards/postcards, whatever. I always ask them to give it to me in REAL measurements (inches). Metric is a second language for me and I'm not all that fluent in it. I get by but...... That said, for soaping, it's all metric. It's the only measurement language I know for making soaps and bath & body products.



Yeah the problem is that we were educated in metric (I was among the first), but everyone else lives in Imperial to some degree. So whatever my kids learn about in school, great, but they're still going to bake cookies at 350F. Just today, my 9 year old was talking about a drink and said that it took 8ml of coke...I said that was just over a teaspoon. He said he meant 80, that was probably closer to 1/2 a cup. So even his generation is saddled with it. 
AND, when I did my soap-making workshop, we measurement in grams, but then did temperatures in F, because the degrees were smaller and you could be more precise! AND, I was just on SoapCalc for the first time, which seems to be all in ounces.....can you switch it to grams, or do I need to do math? Am I just missing a button?


----------



## Deborah Long

I did a 100% Coconut Oil soap today and tried to do a wood-grained 'swirl'.  I got to emulsion - the first time I actually can say that, even though I've tried and missed before - a wonderfully liquidy thing!  Added the EOs, still all okay, split up my wonderfully liquid emulsion into 4 pitchers, added micas and then had to hurriedly just dump it all into the mold as the new micas I got for Christmas immediately made everything turn to pudding!  I'm weeping on the inside for the wood-grain but still oh-so-happy that I can get to emulsion successfully...   *sigh*   Try, try again...


----------



## KiwiMoose

Deborah Long said:


> I did a 100% Coconut Oil soap today and tried to do a wood-grained 'swirl'.  I got to emulsion - the first time I actually can say that, even though I've tried and missed before - a wonderfully liquidy thing!  Added the EOs, still all okay, split up my wonderfully liquid emulsion into 4 pitchers, added micas and then had to hurriedly just dump it all into the mold as the new micas I got for Christmas immediately made everything turn to pudding!  I'm weeping on the inside for the wood-grain but still oh-so-happy that I can get to emulsion successfully...   *sigh*   Try, try again...


I watch all these wonderful you tube videos where they are working at emulsion to do colours and swirls and glorious designs, but it never works for me.  As soon as I add ANYTHING it starts to accelerate.  Actually I do lie - the micas are fine.  But while I was doing my recent project, using the mica coloured batter to do a design, the other batter (left sitting) started to set up. I gave it a stir to loosen but it was on its way and wasn't about to slow down. I knew I had some accelerating Essential oils in there, but I had tried to counteract that with equal quantities of slow moving ones. I blended them all with a little of the warmed oils before adding too.  For me - I can't help but think it is my recipe ( I blame the shea butter and soy wax content because I suspect both of these need to be kept warmer rather than cooler).


----------



## Meena

MGM said:


> I was just on SoapCalc for the first time, which seems to be all in ounces.....can you switch it to grams, or do I need to do math? Am I just missing a button?



Soap Calc gives pounds, ounces, and grams on the second page (the page you get when you say view/print).


----------



## mulline

Shampoo bars on a rope, easy use and easy drying  

And my latest swirled soaps, HP  

Shaving soap


----------



## Meena

I made sooooooaap       Of course, it's only batter in a mold at this point ....    

It was a bit nerve-wracking getting it all set out and set up, but once I had it all laid out and started weighing stuff, ScienceGirl kicked in and it was FUN.  

Really glad I wrote out everything first, rather than relying on memory.  Treated all the batter and things coated with batter like a very dangerous animal.  Felt very comfy-confident in my Professional Chemical Splash goggles, but I did have Alien Face when I removed it, LOL!  Of course, had long gloves on, too.

Also glad I mixed the lye outside because when I brought it into the kitchen 4 minutes later, I couldn't smell any fumes but I did feel a slight "chemical swoon" for around 5 minutes.  Went outside for air twice and turned a fan at the tiny galley kitchen, then i was 'fine' (or i think so, anyway).

I had a single colorant ready, and Plan B was to abandon color if the batter accelerated;  but I actually had to stick blend more than I expected, and also did a lot of stirring.  It felt like around 5 minutes total to get slightly more than a light trace (I kept going to that point because I didn't want a false trace from my 2 hard oils cooling).  Then I split the batter almost 50-50 and colored half.  I think I will get one of those tiny stick blenders Brambleberry has for colorants because the mica was more time-consuming to blend into a small amount of the recipe oils than I wished.  Lucky my batter was slow, or Plan B would have gone into effect.

I did not take temps, but estimate my materials were at around 110 F.  It was such a small batch that there was only 3.52 oz. of water, and man, did that look piddling at the bottom of my lye pitcher!  OMG!  Lye was 1.73 oz. and dissolved pretty readily.  I checked a few times for undissolved lye, but it was fine.

Final Recipe, after Soap Calc tweaks on the fly to remove excess decimal places (assisted by the wonderful Cee @Zany_in_CO -- As a newbie, I wouldn't have known to do this or how):

Castor oil  6.25% for a total of .75 oz
Coconut 76 degree  25% for a total of 3.0 oz.
EV Olive Oil (Greek, Kalamata)  37.5% for a total of 4.5 oz
Organic sustainable Palm oil  30% for a total of 3.75 oz

12 oz of soaping oils, total
.4 oz Sandalwood EO
3.52 oz water
1.73 oz lye
1/4 tsp Emerald Green mica -- should have used more.  Was not after the minty look, but that's what i got.

Water as a % of oils worked out to be 29.34%,  Iodine 56,  INS 155

Pictures 2 posts down and at the top of page 471


----------



## Hendejm

Wow on the swirls for HP soap!!  I’m impressed!  I’m afraid to try for fear that the soap will look like turds pressed into a mold!


----------



## Meena

My mold lining technique needs a little work.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Meena said:


> View attachment 35012
> 
> 
> My mold lining technique needs a little work.


Woot!  Exciting.  Looks great!


----------



## KiwiMoose

mulline said:


> Shampoo bars on a rope, easy use and easy drying
> 
> And my latest swirled soaps, HP
> 
> Shaving soap


Love that soap on a rope - did you have to cure it into the soap? The swirl looks awesome too.


----------



## Meena

KiwiMoose said:


> Woot!  Exciting.  Looks great!



Thanks.  I'm not un-pleased with it, so far.  I should get 4 bars of soap from this experiment in my tiny slab mold.


----------



## Dean

Replaced wax paper and skewers with parchment paper on my curing tray as advised by SMFers.

Made a batch of @Zany_in_CO  Zea Zoap. Now my stockpile is so big I wont be able to soap for quite awhile.  Maybe Ill give a few bars away....


----------



## Meena

More photos:  Picture of the trace I got and the split; soap in mold after scraping out/adding a few more bits of soap;  1st pass clean-up and now just sitting.


----------



## mulline

KiwiMoose said:


> Love that soap on a rope - did you have to cure it into the soap? The swirl looks awesome too.


Thanks  I put the rope in with a crochet needle after 3 days , there is a knot at the bottom


----------



## Chris_S

Meena said:


> More photos:  Picture of the trace I got and the split; soap in mold after scraping out/adding a few more bits of soap;  1st pass clean-up and now just sitting. View attachment 35013
> View attachment 35014
> View attachment 35015



Looking very good especially for a first try. When i want to gel i have a set of shelves with one shelf for the leaving of freshly made soap. i put 2 towels that fit all way around the molds underneath then iv been using bubble wrap because i dont like using cling film as its a waste of plastic and bubble wrap iv got about 10 uses out of it i am going to make a wooden lid for each of the loaf molds then i just place 2 more smaller towels on the top so they cover the ends if that makes sense? i could take a photo of this if you want?

As far as a little mixer for the mica a little hand held milk frother is fine thats what iv been using and from what iv read plenty others do too. Personally i find a inferred thermometer invaluable in checking temps but i do also make candles and melts which temps need checking with so it was worth the cost for me. some people dont even take temps though


----------



## Meena

Chris_S said:


> Looking very good especially for a first try. When i want to gel i have a set of shelves with one shelf for the leaving of freshly made soap. i put 2 towels that fit all way around the molds underneath then iv been using bubble wrap because i dont like using cling film as its a waste of plastic
> 
> As far as a little mixer for the mica a little hand held milk frother is fine



Thank you!  I was going to put a piece of plastic wrap first, and then the towel, but I wasn't sure if the plastic would create some issue like mold, DOS, or some other effect from cutting down on the breathability of the batter?

I looked at a mini-frother yesterday, about $10.  Probably cheaper than a tool from BB!


----------



## Meena

Mold is sitting on my desk, covered with a cotton bath rug.  Should I check for gel phase after a certain amount of time?  I recall reading that gel phase isn't necessary and doesn't always occur -- is that true?  If I look at it tomorrow around 4 p.m. and I see something that looks like gel, I leave it for another day?


----------



## Chris_S

Meena said:


> Thank you!  I was going to put a piece of plastic wrap first, and then the towel, but I wasn't sure if the plastic would create some issue like mold, DOS, or some other effect from cutting down on the breathability of the batter?
> 
> I looked at a mini-frother yesterday, about $10.  Probably cheaper than a tool from BB!



Dont know about brambleberry i know of it but never looked into what they sell because im in England. I got my mini frother for about 3£ from amazon but it was ikea branded so if you have one nearby would be worth a look if they sell em.

Well iv seen people putting card and you can get lids and they wouldnt breathe either the reason im going for wood soon is because iv got some laminate flooring offcuts ill never use and because sometimes iv not wrapped the bubblewrap properly and its sunk into the batter which doesnt really matter except for astetics but i can just trim that at some point if i really want to. Also i have found the bubble wrap unnessicary faffy so a lid should make it easier.

When i wrap mine even when i use just a light trace i can usually unmold in less than 24 hours but ill usually only cut after 48 hours i dont personally check if its gelled but i use the same recipe most the time so i know it should if i treat it the same or thats how its worked for me so far. Only time iv not gelled in the time i have fully understood what it was, was when i made a goats milk one i put a few sheets of paper towel on the shelf and carefully put the mold in the fridge for about 18 hours think i might of put beeswax in that too so was scared it would overheat even left in a warm room and had read warnings and tips that you can fridge it. Think that one started to crack just while i was prepping the fridge and doing a few other jobs.


----------



## Zing

Deborah Long said:


> I did a 100% Coconut Oil soap today and tried to do a wood-grained 'swirl'.  I got to emulsion - the first time I actually can say that, even though I've tried and missed before - a wonderfully liquidy thing!  Added the EOs, still all okay, split up my wonderfully liquid emulsion into 4 pitchers, added micas and then had to hurriedly just dump it all into the mold as the new micas I got for Christmas immediately made everything turn to pudding!  I'm weeping on the inside for the wood-grain but still oh-so-happy that I can get to emulsion successfully...   *sigh*   Try, try again...


@Deborah Long , I have long been intrigued by 100% coconut oil -- please update us in 6 weeks!  And good job on getting to emulsion!  Just a question and no offense intended, but were these micas for cold process soap?  I'm just asking because my micas never behave badly -- it's the oxides and other colorants that always surprise me.  I too have seen a wood grain swirl and someday hope to try that!!


----------



## Zing

mulline said:


> Shampoo bars on a rope, easy use and easy drying
> 
> And my latest swirled soaps, HP
> 
> Shaving soap


@mulline , that peppermint is gorgeous!  Is that a hanger swirl?!  I'm trying to figure out how you did it.


----------



## Zing

Meena said:


> I made sooooooaap       Of course, it's only batter in a mold at this point ....
> 
> It was a bit nerve-wracking getting it all set out and set up, but once I had it all laid out and started weighing stuff, ScienceGirl kicked in and it was FUN.
> 
> Really glad I wrote out everything first, rather than relying on memory.  Treated all the batter and things coated with batter like a very dangerous animal.  Felt very comfy-confident in my Professional Chemical Splash goggles, but I did have Alien Face when I removed it, LOL!  Of course, had long gloves on, too.
> 
> Also glad I mixed the lye outside because when I brought it into the kitchen 4 minutes later, I couldn't smell any fumes but I did feel a slight "chemical swoon" for around 5 minutes.  Went outside for air twice and turned a fan at the tiny galley kitchen, then i was 'fine' (or i think so, anyway).



@Meena , watch out, this is how it all begins....
Way to go, and 2 colors on your first time?!  Overachiever!  And sandalwood is hands down my favorite but out of my budget -- if you got a good price, let me know your source.

Gelling isn't necessary but gelling makes the colors "pop" and unmold quicker.  After pouring into the mold, I lift up a corner of the towel covering the mold every couple of hours and if it feels warm (it can get _really warm)_, then it's gelling.  I wait 24 hours and if it's still warm, I keep it covered another night.  

I don't know what kind of mold you are using, I have silicone loafs.  You can tell if it's ready to unmold if you gently pull the side away from the soap -- if it pulls completely away, it's ready; if there's still a tight seal between soap and mold, wait another 24 hours.

For micas, I've long been fine with just dumping the micas directly into the batter and have never had clumps.  I've used other colorants that need to get dispersed in oil first and, just personally, find it too "fussy" so I usually always just use micas or other naturals (like paprika).


----------



## Hendejm

I generally wait only about 8 hrs before unmolding. Then I let it sit another few hours and then I cut the loaf. I mostly get full gel even when I don’t want it!


----------



## Misschief

Zing said:


> And I'm envious of the sandalwood, hands down my favorite but out of my budget


I'm in Canada and only buy from Canadian suppliers (that's the qualifier here). I bought a Sandalwood FO from Candora that I quite like. I also have a little (a very little) of Sandalwood EO left and they're pretty close. The FO is also a lot easier on the pocketbook.


----------



## Zing

Meena said:


> Thank you!  I was going to put a piece of plastic wrap first, and then the towel, but I wasn't sure if the plastic would create some issue like mold, DOS, or some other effect from cutting down on the breathability of the batter?


@Meena , the purpose of the plastic wrap is to prevent ash (a white powdery film that is harmless and it's just a cosmetic thing).  After pouring, I put plastic wrap on my mold, then cardboard, then towels.  I don't get ash.


----------



## Misschief

I usually do what Zing does. If my soap is still warm, it stays in the mold and usually under cover. I have a somewhat different method of covering my soaps. I have two wooden boxes, made of 1" thick plywood/MDF; I put the soap mold in one, lined with a wash cloth and place the second one over it. (Some of my soaps have higher tops that the depth of the box.) Once it's cool, I remove it from the mold and cut it. That said, it depends on the soap recipe, too. I have a couple of recipes that get pretty hard and need to be cut sooner rather than later. Those I'll remove when they're still slightly warm to the touch and allow them to cool down, then cut.

Soaps made in cavity molds, I will remove once they're hard. I also don't gel soaps in cavity molds.


----------



## Chris_S

Zing said:


> @Meena , the purpose of the plastic wrap is to prevent ash (a white powdery film that is harmless and it's just a cosmetic thing).  After pouring, I put plastic wrap on my mold, then cardboard, then towels.  I don't get ash.



I keep getting ash regardless of alcohol sprayed and wrapping it in bubble wrap then towels maybe i should be a bit more patient and leave it wrapped for long. Tbh i really dont mind ash as long as it only develops on the top ect i think it looks pretty nice. And as misschief said before about air bubbles it just shows its treuly hand made. 

Edit. Sounds like i might be uncovering it too soon as sometimes its still warm but i leave it out and thinking about it thats when iv got the worse cases of soda ash. Iv not been unmolding it while warm just havnt recovered it and left it on my soaping desk


----------



## Meena

Zing said:


> @Meena , watch out, this is how it all begins....
> Way to go, and 2 colors on your first time?!  Overachiever!  And sandalwood is hands down my favorite but out of my budget -- if you got a good price, let me know your source.
> 
> Gelling isn't necessary but gelling makes the colors "pop" and unmold quicker.  After pouring into the mold, I lift up a corner of the towel covering the mold every couple of hours and if it feels warm (it can get _really warm)_, then it's gelling.  I wait 24 hours and if it's still warm, I keep it covered another night.
> 
> I don't know what kind of mold you are using, I have silicone loafs.  You can tell if it's ready to unmold if you gently pull the side away from the soap -- if it pulls completely away, it's ready; if there's still a tight seal between soap and mold, wait another 24 hours.
> 
> For micas, I've long been fine with just dumping the micas directly into the batter and have never had clumps.  I've used other colorants that need to get dispersed in oil first and, just personally, find it too "fussy" so I usually always just use micas or other naturals (like paprika).



Thanks for all this.  

Found my receipt and the sandalwood was $13.49 at Natural Grocers.  Was surprised -- must not have 'noticed', which happens sometimes.  Sort of a 'whim' purchase.

Using a homemade wood mold lined with freezer paper.  I will do your tests and hope i can detect 'warm'.  

I'm going to try paprika one of these times!  It should go well with calendula flowers.


----------



## MissLinda

Meena said:


> More photos:  Picture of the trace I got and the split; soap in mold after scraping out/adding a few more bits of soap;  1st pass clean-up and now just sitting. View attachment 35013
> View attachment 35014
> View attachment 35015


Meena, you made a beautiful soap! You are much braver than I was with my first soaps. It was quite a while before I tried adding colors.


----------



## MissLinda

I made two 4 lb wood soap molds today. Daughter had 4 pine bed slats headed to the trash. I grabbed them. They're somewhat warped & not pretty, but they work for me. After the two molds today, I still have two boards left. Will likely make a slab mold after seeing Zing's beautiful soap she made in a box. Will have to glue some pieces together for the bottom. Since I'm out of lye & don't get paid until Wednesday, it will be a good way to keep me on the soaping trail.


----------



## Misschief

MissLinda said:


> Will likely make a slab mold after seeing Zing's beautiful soap she made in a box.


I made that mistake..... once. Zing does take offense at generalizations. Zing is HE.


----------



## MissLinda

Misschief said:


> I made that mistake..... once. Zing does take offense at generalizations. Zing is HE.


Thanks for the correction, Misschief. I just realized the soap I was talking about was actually created by KiwiMoose. I've never been accused of being the brightest crayon in the box. ;-)


----------



## JasmineTea

Made Lemon Sweet Tea salt bars, with 2.8% beeswax. FO is from WSP.


----------



## Dennis

Hmmmm.  Well, I perused Peak fragrance oils, read up on different methods, found a container and put it in the car for tomorrow's road trip to the beach for some sea water.  Should have gone yesterday but trip was cut short by a visit to a new pizza joint.  They won't be there long I suspect.  
I ordered coconut oil, lard, shea butter, vegetable shortening (palm), and checked on olive oil.  Gotta watch those prices.  I used to buy the big jug as it was cheaper after per ounce calculation.  Now, the 101oz jug is the most expensive ($0.20/oz) and the cheapest ($0.14/oz)  is the 25oz bottle.  Gotta watch em.  Has anyone used the African Shea Butter from WalMart?  I'm taking the chance.  
I can't seem to be able to pull the trigger and buy the KD8000 scale.  Don't know why.  If my old Escali would just up and crap out it would be no problem.  It just stares at me as if it knows and is saying "I know, you just want to kick me to the curb and go with that sweet new thing, all shiny and cute".  Actually I'm just frugal and don't need it but want it.  It's a short run from frugal, to thrifty to CHEAP.  
It's not soap, but the Santos Tour Down Under comes on at midnight here.  Gotta watch.


----------



## SaltedFig

Doing a massive (belated) clean out ... and while I was moving things around I managed to topple 8 or so bars from one batch ... to the floor 
Upside => I didn't feel the slightest twinge of disappointment ... they are in my personal soap stash now 

@Meena Congratulations!!!
I can't wait to see the cut pictures!
(Sorry I missed this this morning, I was watching the wrong thread for your first soap photo's )


----------



## Suzy Knight

Yesterday I made a batch of my cocoa rose soap for a Valentine's day gift.


----------



## Zing

I'm happy to take full credit for @KiwiMoose 's designs anytime!


----------



## MGM

Meena said:


> I made sooooooaap



Yay! It's gonna be great! and will probably smell fantastic. I'm another one who can't afford Sandalwood EO -- even my cheap NDA store sells it for between $57 and $72/ teaspoon. That's very surprising that you got a large amount for $15. Luckily the NDA FO of Sandalwood is swoon-worthy!

Can't wait to see more photos!


----------



## MGM

MGM said:


> Ok they're out of the mold and have a *lovely* swirl and the mica is very sparkly IRL.



Shampoo bar update! 
Couldn't wait 4-6 weeks for it to cure, so I tried one last night in the shower to see how it performed. IT WAS THE BEST SHAMPOO BAR I'VE EVER USED! (It was the only shampoo bar I've ever used  )

Lathered nicely and was easy to get through my hair. I decided to do a vinegar rinse, as I recalled reading about that....but it's not like I arranged ahead of time to make up a vinegar & water rinse to use properly...I made one of the kids bring me the bottle of vinegar in the shower and slopped it on. So it was less a a rinse and more of a "oh wow, you just put full-strength vinegar on these two parts of your head. good luck with that." And then, I went out for the evening, so I couldn't even keep track of what my hair was doing and how it reacted to the shampoo. And I mean, I went *straight* out...didn't even dry my hair. And I was walking to my event. And it was -18C 

You guys are going to get the idea that I'm not very good at planning ahead...alarming (amusing?) to think that a significant part of my day job is project management....

So anyway, initial reports are good! The fragrance was great, although I really only noticed the orange-ginger FO: the additional cedarwood, patchouli, and (earthy) ginger EOs that I added were lost (or just too subtle).

I have some technical questions about my process, but I think I'll put them in the newbie forum.


----------



## MGM

KiwiMoose said:


> The swirl is very nice.  Did you use the bronze mica?  I used that on top of that other soap in my slab mold.  I had a bit left over so I mixed with the uncoloured spa batter and it turned out the exact same as the browny shade in your soap.  It's a lovely colour - and seems to suit the patchouli methinks.



Yes, you guessed it exactly! I got a 120g tub of it from NDA before they stopped selling it, and a little goes a long way, so I may need to put it in everything. I do like it though. Funny that you and I were making orange-patchouli soap with the same colours at the same time....except that my patchouli fragrance disappeared. Oh well...the mica will remind me....


----------



## MGM

Kahakan said:


> Poured some master batched base to try to get my bars to the right dimensions and weight...decided to add lavender eo at the last minute so that the soap could go to a loving home. This weekend I'll be labeling all of my (safe) experiments so I can donate them to the food pantry at the college I teach at.


Wow, you are clearly a pro.....pouring soap and not even fussing over it like the rest of us!   Do you teach soap-making, too?


----------



## Deborah Long

Zing said:


> Just a question and no offense intended, but were these micas for cold process soap? I'm just asking because my micas never behave badly -- it's the oxides and other colorants that always surprise me. I too have seen a wood grain swirl and someday hope to try that!!



We may never know!  I got them for Christmas from my husband who bought them from Amazon and there was nothing in the box they came in that said.  They did mention good in soap, however, so I took that to mean 'good for Deb's CP'!  lol

Honestly, I should have whisked them in, instead of sb, but I wanted to get to the pour!  lol  They *may* have stayed a little more fluid that way.  And thanks!  I am still so happy that I can get to emulsion and recognize that and then go from there.  I WILL be doing this again!


----------



## Dean

Woke up and poked my @Zany_in_CO Zea Zoaps while the coffee brewed.  Rock hard in less than 24 hrs but they do have 15% CB.  Will unmold later.


----------



## Misschief

I unmolded my Salt bars this morning. I'm really liking the shape of the bars with my new molds. They fit very nicely in the hand. The new mold soaps are the ones at the left.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Some supplies arrived this morning ready for my dotty challenge...


----------



## msunnerstood

Ive been working crazy 12 and 13 hour days and came down with the latest version of ebola (killer cold) but I am FINALLY making soap and lotion today after I whip my soaping area into shape. I ordered new lotion fragrances yesterday and as usually, it feels like forever till they get here.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Misschief said:


> I unmolded my Salt bars this morning. I'm really liking the shape of the bars with my new molds. They fit very nicely in the hand. The new mold soaps are the ones at the left.
> View attachment 35038


Oh they ARE lovely.  Really liking the plain white. It's looks fresh and, well, clean!


----------



## Misschief

Wow... one good soap yesterday and one uncooperative soap today. What was supposed to be green turned to mustard colour. Added the fragrance and it accelerated (it didn't last time I used it). My mold is overflowing; the base soap is liquid, the colour swirls almost solid already. I think I might have to go back to beginner status. I am NOT amused.


----------



## Meena

No more heat and seemed set up, so unmolded and free-hand cut (obviously!) my first ever soap batch, weeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!    Feels wonderfully creamy!  Took a bit that was stuck to the freezer paper, added water, and man it made my hands feel great!  Maybe I won't need to use 2 ounces of lotion after a shower with this.  Can't wait to try it (but I will).

1st lesson learned:  Make sure soap is sitting on a level surface during saponification.
lesson 2:  make or get a cutting guide/apparatus


----------



## mulline

Zing said:


> @mulline , that peppermint is gorgeous!  Is that a hanger swirl?!  I'm trying to figure out how you did it.


Thanks  Yes thats a hanger swirl


----------



## Meena

Meena said:


> No more heat and seemed set up, so unmolded and free-hand cut (obviously!) my first ever soap batch, weeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!    Feels wonderfully creamy!  Took a bit that was stuck to the freezer paper, added water, and man it made my hands feel great!  Maybe I won't need to use 2 ounces of lotion after a shower with this.  Can't wait to try it (but I will).
> 
> 1st lesson learned:  Make sure soap is sitting on a level surface during saponification.
> lesson 2:  make or get a cutting guide/apparatus
> 
> View attachment 35045
> View attachment 35046



Should have mentioned that i tested for 'zap' before unmolding.     zero zap


----------



## Meena

Meena said:


> I will do your tests and hope i can detect 'warm'.



@Zing , Turned out there was no problem with detecting warm!!


----------



## Meena

Zing said:


> @Meena , the purpose of the plastic wrap is to prevent ash (a white powdery film that is harmless and it's just a cosmetic thing).  After pouring, I put plastic wrap on my mold, then cardboard, then towels.  I don't get ash.



Awesome, thanks for that information!


----------



## Meena

Dennis said:


> I can't seem to be able to pull the trigger and buy the KD8000 scale.  Don't know why.  If my old Escali would just up and crap out it would be no problem.  It just stares at me as if it knows and is saying "I know, you just want to kick me to the curb and go with that sweet new thing, all shiny and cute".



I have nothing to compare it to, soap-wise, but I was very happy with it yesterday.  I have a deal-Maker for you, possibly, and it is this:  Can you measure all your oils in a single beaker/container, taring out between each?  Because this feature alone is stellar.    Hope i was clear, but in case not, just ask and i'll try to paint a better picture.


----------



## MGM

Meena said:


> Can you measure all your oils in a single beaker/container, taring out between each?  Because this feature alone is stellar.    Hope i was clear, but in case not, just ask and i'll try to paint a better picture.


I think this is a pretty standard feature but that strategy was one that my soap workshop instructor cautioned against, especially for liquid oils... If you pour too much castor oil into your olive oil, it's really hard to get it out .. Back to SoapCalc.....


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Meena said:


> More photos:  Picture of the trace I got and the split; soap in mold after scraping out/adding a few more bits of soap;  1st pass clean-up and now just sitting. View attachment 35013
> View attachment 35014
> View attachment 35015


good job!! post pics after you cut  


Meena said:


> No more heat and seemed set up, so unmolded and free-hand cut (obviously!) my first ever soap batch, weeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!    Feels wonderfully creamy!  Took a bit that was stuck to the freezer paper, added water, and man it made my hands feel great!  Maybe I won't need to use 2 ounces of lotion after a shower with this.  Can't wait to try it (but I will).
> 
> 1st lesson learned:  Make sure soap is sitting on a level surface during saponification.
> lesson 2:  make or get a cutting guide/apparatus
> 
> View attachment 35045
> View attachment 35046


very pretty congrats!!!


----------



## MissLinda

Meena said:


> I have nothing to compare it to, soap-wise, but I was very happy with it yesterday.  I have a deal-Maker for you, possibly, and it is this:  Can you measure all your oils in a single beaker/container, taring out between each?  Because this feature alone is stellar.    Hope i was clear, but in case not, just ask and i'll try to paint a better picture.


Meena, I use the tare button when measuring the hard oils. If I put a little too much cocoa butter in with the coconut oil, it's easy enough to take a little back out. Sometimes I live on the wild side and tare with the soft oils. But I pour very, very, very slowly.


----------



## KiwiMoose

@Meena you must be very happy with that. It looks really pretty. Fun eh? Welcome to the addiction, it’s all down hill from here. Mwa ha ha!


----------



## Chris_S

Misschief said:


> I made that mistake..... once. Zing does take offense at generalizations. Zing is HE.



And just to prove you point he has put a profile pic up well kinda lol


----------



## Hendejm

Making Confetti Soap tonight!  I decided on a floral fragrance - a mix of any sweet smelling fragrances I have (lilac, fairy garden, honeysuckle, jasmine, ginger lime, vanilla). I paid NO ATTENTION to acceleration notes on the bottle!  Nor did I pay attention to discoloration!  I’m using TD to hopefully whiten the background/base. Fingers crossed!  It could be a masterpiece or a total disaster!

Edit: Soap cut and I’m really happy with it!


----------



## Zing

Meena said:


> No more heat and seemed set up, so unmolded and free-hand cut (obviously!) my first ever soap batch, weeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!    Feels wonderfully creamy!  Took a bit that was stuck to the freezer paper, added water, and man it made my hands feel great!  Maybe I won't need to use 2 ounces of lotion after a shower with this.  Can't wait to try it (but I will).
> 
> 1st lesson learned:  Make sure soap is sitting on a level surface during saponification.
> lesson 2:  make or get a cutting guide/apparatus
> 
> View attachment 35045
> View attachment 35046


So purty!


----------



## Zing

I took another peek at the rosehip soap and it is not yet ready to unmold.  Hate being patient.  BUT, weird (expected) thing:  When I made the batter and put the rosehip in, the batter color stayed unchanged.  Now it is brick red.  Wicky-wicky-what?!

And labeled two bars for a friend's birthday.


----------



## Hendejm

Zing said:


> I took another peek at the rosehip soap and it is not yet ready to unmold.  Hate being patient.  BUT, weird (expected) thing:  When I made the batter and put the rosehip in, the batter color stayed unchanged.  Now it is brick red.  Wicky-wicky-what?!
> 
> And labeled two bars for a friend's birthday.


According to Brambleberry this is normal. I want to try it. Can’t wait to see how it looks. 

https://www.brambleberry.com/rosehip-powder-p6814.aspx


----------



## Misschief

Hendejm said:


> According to Brambleberry this is normal. I want to try it. Can’t wait to see how it looks.
> 
> https://www.brambleberry.com/rosehip-powder-p6814.aspx


Kewl!! Just put some into my Voyageur cart.


----------



## Dennis

Meena said:


> I have nothing to compare it to, soap-wise, but I was very happy with it yesterday.  I have a deal-Maker for you, possibly, and it is this:  Can you measure all your oils in a single beaker/container, taring out between each?  Because this feature alone is stellar.    Hope i was clear, but in case not, just ask and i'll try to paint a better picture.


U

The Escali does have a tare function.  I use it for all oils hard and soft in a single container.  Always have.  With soft oils I pour slowly, very slowly and the total weight is usually pretty close to the soapcalc total.  At least as much maybe a tad over. Sometimes two tads.  I wonder if I used separate small containers for soft oils how much I would leave behind when pouring into the pot?  A gram?  More?  Less?  One for all and all for one pot has never been a problem for me.




Hendejm said:


> Making Confetti Soap tonight!  I decided on a floral fragrance - a mix of any sweet smelling fragrances I have (lilac, fairy garden, honeysuckle, jasmine, ginger lime, vanilla). I paid NO ATTENTION to acceleration notes on the bottle!  Nor did I pay attention to discoloration!  I’m using TD to hopefully whiten the background/base. Fingers crossed!  It could be a masterpiece or a total disaster!


.
I like your style.


----------



## Loralei

I've been madly busy with work, and prepping for a trade show, but I finally got to make some soap with stearic acid yesterday,  to test some results in another thread. Like @amd , I used only 1%... I'm trying to make a moisturizing bar with good lather, haha!!

Coconut oil, shea and cocoa butters, avocado, jojoba, castor, and ricebran oils, with 1% stearic acid. I used alkanet root for colour (too much I think, at 2tbsp pop, but we will see) , and fragranced with rosemary, lavender, and sweet orange essential oils.  So, test #1 will be to see how the stearic works in my soap, test #2 will be to see if my rosemary and lavender oils anchor the sweet orange, test #3 will be how the alkanet (infused in oil) behaves in my soap, and test #4 will be to see if I end up with a bubbly, conditioning bar...


----------



## MGM

Hendejm said:


> Edit: Soap cut and I’m really happy with it!
> 
> View attachment 35063



It's beautiful! Your white seems pearlescent!


----------



## JanelleTrebuna

Hendejm said:


> Making Confetti Soap tonight!  I decided on a floral fragrance - a mix of any sweet smelling fragrances I have (lilac, fairy garden, honeysuckle, jasmine, ginger lime, vanilla). I paid NO ATTENTION to acceleration notes on the bottle!  Nor did I pay attention to discoloration!  I’m using TD to hopefully whiten the background/base. Fingers crossed!  It could be a masterpiece or a total disaster!
> 
> Edit: Soap cut and I’m really happy with it!
> 
> View attachment 35063


Its beautiful!!!  It reminds me of Mardi Gras.  

Janelle


----------



## JanelleTrebuna

I finally got to use my goat's milk soap in the shower this morning. I love it. It feels so nice.  
I did notice, however, that the fragrance was a bit more muted than it is in my usual recipe.

Janelle


----------



## Hendejm

JanelleTrebuna said:


> Its beautiful!!!  It reminds me of Mardi Gras.
> 
> Janelle


Yes!!!  I think I’ll call it “Mardi Gras Bouquet”. Thanks for noticing that!


----------



## cmzaha

Dennis said:


> U
> 
> The Escali does have a tare function.  I use it for all oils hard and soft in a single container.  Always have.  With soft oils I pour slowly, very slowly and the total weight is usually pretty close to the soapcalc total.  At least as much maybe a tad over. Sometimes two tads.  I wonder if I used separate small containers for soft oils how much I would leave behind when pouring into the pot?  A gram?  More?  Less?  One for all and all for one pot has never been a problem for me.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I like your style.


I do the same and measure all oils in the same bucket. One thing I do is write the tare weight of my bucket on the bottom of my bucket in case I goof up, which I have certainly been known to do


----------



## Alien

Meena said:


> More photos:  Picture of the trace I got and the split; soap in mold after scraping out/adding a few more bits of soap;  1st pass clean-up and now just sitting. View attachment 35013
> View attachment 35014
> View attachment 35015


Isn’t soapy fun?


----------



## Alien

Meena said:


> Thanks for all this.
> 
> Found my receipt and the sandalwood was $13.49 at Natural Grocers.  Was surprised -- must not have 'noticed', which happens sometimes.  Sort of a 'whim' purchase.
> 
> Using a homemade wood mold lined with freezer paper.  I will do your tests and hope i can detect 'warm'.
> 
> I'm going to try paprika one of these times!  It should go well with calendula flowers.


Paprika with calendula sounds very nice...I tried paprika with carrot purée for one of my first batches and was pleased with the results.


----------



## Alien

cmzaha said:


> I do the same and measure all oils in the same bucket. One thing I do is write the tare weight of my bucket on the bottom of my bucket in case I goof up, which I have certainly been known to do


Good idea about putting the weight on the bottom, simple fix for a frequent problem!


----------



## Alien

Hendejm said:


> I generally wait only about 8 hrs before unmolding. Then I let it sit another few hours and then I cut the loaf. I mostly get full gel even when I don’t want it!


Did you say you soap at room temp?


----------



## Hendejm

Alien said:


> Did you say you soap at room temp?



I usually soap between 100-110 F.


----------



## Zing

cmzaha said:


> I do the same and measure all oils in the same bucket. One thing I do is write the tare weight of my bucket on the bottom of my bucket in case I goof up, which I have certainly been known to do


Duh!! Why have I never thought about doing that?!  This is a great idea.  This happens frequently to me, like when I have to go get a new bottle of oil after running out while weighing.  Thanks!

I have not gotten brave enough to use one container for liquid oils.  I do use my melting pot to measure both palm oil and coconut oil in.  If I put too much in, it's easier to remove a bit of solid oils.  This was a game changer for me and saves a lot of time.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Hendejm said:


> Making Confetti Soap tonight!  I decided on a floral fragrance - a mix of any sweet smelling fragrances I have (lilac, fairy garden, honeysuckle, jasmine, ginger lime, vanilla). I paid NO ATTENTION to acceleration notes on the bottle!  Nor did I pay attention to discoloration!  I’m using TD to hopefully whiten the background/base. Fingers crossed!  It could be a masterpiece or a total disaster!
> 
> Edit: Soap cut and I’m really happy with it!
> 
> View attachment 35063


Oh WOW. That's amazing!  How much TD did you use to get it that white?


----------



## KiwiMoose

cmzaha said:


> I do the same and measure all oils in the same bucket. One thing I do is write the tare weight of my bucket on the bottom of my bucket in case I goof up, which I have certainly been known to do


Very clever - I'm going to start doing that.


----------



## Hendejm

KiwiMoose said:


> Oh WOW. That's amazing!  How much TD did you use to get it that white?


Great question!  That would imply that I measured it.....NOT!  If I guessed I would say about 2 tbls....not much more than that.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Hendejm said:


> Great question!  That would imply that I measured it.....NOT!  If I guessed I would say about 2 tbls....not much more than that.


LOL - you soap like I cook - "that'll be about right".  I note no glycerin rivers though?  Every time I've used TD I get glycerin rivers.


----------



## jcandleattic

KiwiMoose said:


> Every time I've used TD I get glycerin rivers.


Do you soap with full water, and gel? I only get rivers lately when I use full water and gel my soap. 
Usually I gel my soaps, but I soap at a water discount and rarely get rivers.


----------



## Hendejm

I think/hope I’ve learned my lesson with TD....steep water discount - mix TD into fragrance oil and then mix into main soap oils. And maybe also - don’t let it get too hot. I used to put towels around to gel - now I just put a piece of cardboard on top and that’s it.


----------



## KiwiMoose

jcandleattic said:


> Do you soap with full water, and gel? I only get rivers lately when I use full water and gel my soap.
> Usually I gel my soaps, but I soap at a water discount and rarely get rivers.


I've never understood the 'full water' concept.  I use 30% lye concentration and 5% superfat usually.  It tends to gel if I make it in a loaf, yes.  And it's only in the loaf that I've had the rivers.


----------



## Meena

MGM said:


> I think this is a pretty standard feature but that strategy was one that my soap workshop instructor cautioned against, especially for liquid oils... If you pour too much castor oil into your olive oil, it's really hard to get it out .. Back to SoapCalc.....



Good point.  I will remember to be really careful.     Funny thing is, I did pour my Castor first, lol.  I recall getting too much water in the lye pitcher and having to back some out, but I did the oils perfectly.  Beginner's luck?


----------



## Zing

KiwiMoose said:


> LOL - you soap like I cook - "that'll be about right".  I note no glycerin rivers though?  Every time I've used TD I get glycerin rivers.


@KiwiMoose , months ago I started a thread back when I was a noob and didn't even know what to call the problem I learned was 'glycerin rivers.'  I learned so much from folks here.  Now when I use TD, my lye to (lye + water) ratio is 31.5% and I use the bare minimum of TD.  I still gel but have not gotten glycerin rivers ever since, (even tho' @Misschief likes them).


----------



## Meena

Zing said:


> I have not gotten brave enough to use one container for liquid oils.  I do use my melting pot to measure both palm oil and coconut oil in.  If I put too much in, it's easier to remove a bit of solid oils.  This was a game changer for me and saves a lot of time.



It wasn't so bad.  Start slow, and watch how fast (or not) the digital display is incrementing up.  You can pour a little faster when first adding the new oil, then slow down to a dribble.  You need to pause every half second/second, to let the display catch up to the last addition, when you are nearing the amount required.  That was my technique, anyway, but I'm pretty handy in the kitchen.    Will also mention that i did the hard oils last.  They take a bit more fussing to get correct, for reasons that are probably obvious.


----------



## Meena

Misschief said:


> I unmolded my Salt bars this morning. I'm really liking the shape of the bars with my new molds. They fit very nicely in the hand. The new mold soaps are the ones at the left.
> View attachment 35038



Nice!  Round or oval bars are in my near future, as well.  I also have a salt recipe experiment swirling around in my head, that i can't wait to try out!  (The ScienceGirl side of me can go a little wild sometimes.)


----------



## Meena

KiwiMoose said:


> @Meena you must be very happy with that. It looks really pretty. Fun eh? Welcome to the addiction, it’s all down hill from here. Mwa ha ha!



I am, dear KiwiMoose.    I've already started contemplating future projects, in bed at night, and i laugh because i remind myself of You.     You've set a really high beginner-bar, here, i hope you realize!!


----------



## Meena

Alien said:


> Paprika with calendula sounds very nice...I tried paprika with carrot purée for one of my first batches and was pleased with the results.



Did you get any DOS from the carrot puree, ever?  Do you add a preservative when you put food ingredients in your soap?


----------



## Hendejm

I’ve used cucumber without incident - and I used the cucumber water/purée at 100% without any additional water.


----------



## artemis

Meena said:


> Did you get any DOS from the carrot puree, ever?  Do you add a preservative when you put food ingredients in your soap?


I have a carrot puree recipe that I make regularly for a friend. It has never given me any DOS. I deduct the amount of carrot puree from my water and mix the puree into my oils.


----------



## Meena

SO made my full-size mold today, does that count?  Should hold about 16 bars, by rough count.  I'll calculate the volume later.  

He will sand it when the glue dries and add a few screws so it will not rely on the glue to hold the soap batter weight.  Such a crafty SO!    (but do not ask me why the coffee filters are there...  SO is sometimes still a mystery! lol)


----------



## Dennis

Hendejm said:


> Great question!  That would imply that I measured it.....NOT!  If I guessed I would say about 2 tbls....not much more than that.



Like I said before; I like your style.  



Meena said:


> SO made my full-size mold today, does that count?  Should hold about 16 bars, by rough count.  I'll calculate the volume later.
> 
> He will sand it when the glue dries and add a few screws so it will not rely on the glue to hold the soap batter weight.  Such a crafty SO!    (but do not ask me why the coffee filters are there...  SO is sometimes still a mystery! lol)
> 
> View attachment 35073



If he ran a bead of wood glue down those edges and clamped it then it will be almost unbreakable.  If applied properly a break will occur somewhere other than the bead.  Adding screws is like belt _and _suspenders.  You will be able to soap in a hurricane and earthquake at the same time.


----------



## Hendejm

KiwiMoose said:


> I've never understood the 'full water' concept.  I use 30% lye concentration and 5% superfat usually.  It tends to gel if I make it in a loaf, yes.  And it's only in the loaf that I've had the rivers.


I’ve read....somewhere....that it’s better to mix TD in oils rather than water. I forget why. I remember reading that TD may have metal particles in it which increases the temperature when saponifying (maybe retains the heat longer?)

I saw a YouTube video where she mixed her TD into oils before adding lye saying it helped with glycerin rivers....she didn’t give an explanation so I’m just experimenting to see if I can control them. I generally like the look of them but I don’t like that they seem softer than the surrounding soap that didn’t saponify.

I know that isn’t any help but maybe someone here can give a more scientific answer/clarification.


----------



## Hendejm

Dennis said:


> Like I said before; I like your style.


Right back at cha!!


----------



## Dennis

Hmmmm, I have an awful lot of soap that is 3, 4, 5 years old.  Also a bit of this fragrance and a bit of that fragrance here and there and some more in that drawer and I think a little in the garage somewhere.  It may be time to jump into the *Mystery Confetti Concoction.  *This will be fun.  

Oh, and before I forget, thanks for the tip.  Great idea.  If you goof, do ya think it might be a good idea to have the tare written on the side of the bucket?  


cmzaha said:


> I do the same and measure all oils in the same bucket. One thing I do is write the tare weight of my bucket on the bottom of my bucket in case I goof up, which I have certainly been known to do


----------



## Hendejm

Dennis said:


> Hmmmm, I have an awful lot of soap that is 3, 4, 5 years old. Also a bit of this fragrance and a bit of that fragrance here and there and some more in that drawer and I think a little in the garage somewhere. It may be time to jump into the *Mystery Confetti Concoction. *This will be fun.


Yes!  I have to say it was fun to make and fun to cut. I enjoyed being a mad scientist and mixing fragrance oils and different bits of soaps. I like it better (personally) than fancy swirls.....maybe because I suck as swirls!

Can’t wait to see what you come up with!


----------



## Chris_S

Hendejm said:


> I’ve read....somewhere....that it’s better to mix TD in oils rather than water. I forget why. I remember reading that TD may have metal particles in it which increases the temperature when saponifying (maybe retains the heat longer?)



Could that be why its called titanium dioxide because last i checked titanium was a metal element? i always just assumed it had a link of some kind to the titanium element? or is titanium white in colour? Mmmmmm off to google i go

What did you do to make the confetti soap? by that i mean when did you add the 'confetti'? layer by layer just adding a bit more or just add it when the mold was full and let it do its thing when you move it will shift into the place it wants to?


----------



## Hendejm

Chris_S said:


> Could that be why its called titanium dioxide because last i checked titanium was a metal element? i always just assumed it had a link of some kind to the titanium element? or is titanium white in colour? Mmmmmm off to google i go
> 
> What did you do to make the confetti soap? by that i mean when did you add the 'confetti'? layer by layer just adding a bit more or just add it when the mold was full and let it do its thing when you move it will shift into the place it wants to?


Curious to see what you find on TD - I assumed it was because of color but I’m probably wrong 

Regarding mixing the confetti - I got it to a light(ish) trace - until it was stable to add confetti and then mixed by hand until coated and then poured into mold. Pretty simple!  I’ve seen where people layer and use less as they get to the top. I just went for it since it was an experiment of sorts.


----------



## KiwiMoose

How about using white mica instead of TD? Could I do that?


----------



## shunt2011

KiwiMoose said:


> How about using white mica instead of TD? Could I do that?



I have not found white micas get my batter as white as TD.  I’ve tried several.  Others may have had better luck.


----------



## MissLinda

Hendejm said:


> Making Confetti Soap tonight!  I decided on a floral fragrance - a mix of any sweet smelling fragrances I have (lilac, fairy garden, honeysuckle, jasmine, ginger lime, vanilla). I paid NO ATTENTION to acceleration notes on the bottle!  Nor did I pay attention to discoloration!  I’m using TD to hopefully whiten the background/base. Fingers crossed!  It could be a masterpiece or a total disaster!
> 
> Edit: Soap cut and I’m really happy with it!
> 
> View attachment 35063


That soap is so beautiful. Very artsy! Is the confetti from grated soap or something else? I really like it!


----------



## Hendejm

MissLinda said:


> That soap is so beautiful. Very artsy! Is the confetti from grated soap or something else? I really like it!


Thank you!! It’s a combination of remains of beveling my soap and shaving up of over-pours of soap before I knew how to measure molds accurately. I have a small collection of silicon molds of various shapes for leftover batter that I use.


----------



## MissLinda

@Meena  I make do a whole lot. For cutting my soaps, I use a ruler and mark 1" increments along each side with my soap cutting blade. Then do the best I can to cut straight down across the loaf from one mark to the matching mark on the other side. Bars aren't perfect, but never had any complaints yet. When I win the lottery I might splurge on a soap cutting apparatus...just gotta remember to buy a lottery ticket first.


----------



## MissLinda

Hendejm said:


> Thank you!! It’s a combination of remains of beveling my soap and shaving up of over-pours of soap before I knew how to measure molds accurately. I have a small collection of silicon molds of various shapes for leftover batter that I use.


What a great idea! Will start saving the bits & pieces.


----------



## Zing

More wicky-wicky-what!  Supposedly the rosehip powder colorant moves in from the edges!  I hope you can see that in the bottom photo. I should have a time lapse camera.  Seriously, when I blended the colorant in, it disappeared and was just the normal melted oil color!  I scented with clove and spearmint.


----------



## Misschief

That looks really cool!


----------



## Hendejm

Zing said:


> More wicky-wicky-what!  Supposedly the rosehip powder colorant moves in from the edges!  I hope you can see that in the bottom photo. I should have a time lapse camera.  Seriously, when I blended the colorant in, it disappeared and was just the normal melted oil color!  I scented with clove and spearmint.
> View attachment 35086
> View attachment 35087


I imagine it will all darken as it’s exposed to air and dries??  Regardless - I really like it!


----------



## Misschief

I just came up with an idea for my Dots soap. It will definitely be a challenge and I hope I can pull it off.


----------



## Hendejm

Misschief said:


> I just came up with an idea for my Dots soap. It will definitely be a challenge and I hope I can pull it off.


Share.....share....PLEASE!!!  I am struggling and I’ve scoured the. internet for inspiration. Kidding of course but seriously - I’m having a hard time


----------



## Misschief

Hendejm said:


> Share.....share....PLEASE!!!  I am struggling and I’ve scoured the. internet for inspiration. Kidding of course but seriously - I’m having a hard time


Now, why would I do that? If I shared my idea, it wouldn't be a surprise, would it? What I will say is that it's going to be a process. The first stage will take at least 2 days to firm up enough for the second stage. It came to me this evening while I was browsing Pinterest (although nothing I saw there inspired it).


----------



## Hendejm

Misschief said:


> Now, why would I do that? If I shared my idea, it wouldn't be a surprise, would it?


Of course I want to be surprised!!  Don’t tell me no matter how much I beg!  

It sounds like you have quite a soap your working on!


----------



## Misschief

Hendejm said:


> Of course I want to be surprised!!  Don’t tell me no matter how much I beg!
> 
> It sounds like you have quite a soap your working on!


We shall see. And I do know how to keep a secret.


----------



## artemis

Misschief said:


> The first stage will take at least 2 days to firm up enough for the second stage.



Hmm ... That sounds suspiciously like the thought I was having today, too. I've been thinking that I didn't have a good enough idea to enter. Then I had this idea. It would be funny if we both hit on the same technique.


----------



## loriag

I cut a loaf of lemongrass verbena fo, I was hoping for a nicer swirl, feels like I have lost my swirl mojo lately. Regardless I really like the scent. I also got ingredient lists for several soaps ready for label printing.


----------



## Misschief

artemis said:


> Hmm ... That sounds suspiciously like the thought I was having today, too. I've been thinking that I didn't have a good enough idea to enter. Then I had this idea. It would be funny if we both hit on the same technique.


It won't be the first time that's happened. I'm looking forward to seeing what everyone comes up with.


----------



## Zing

Zing said:


> More wicky-wicky-what!  Supposedly the rosehip powder colorant moves in from the edges!  I hope you can see that in the bottom photo. I should have a time lapse camera.  Seriously, when I blended the colorant in, it disappeared and was just the normal melted oil color!  I scented with clove and spearmint.
> View attachment 35086
> View attachment 35087


Okay, 2 hours later and the middle beige part is now reddish but not as red as the outer rim.  This is ca-razy!


----------



## Misschief

Zing said:


> Okay, 2 hours later and the middle beige part is now reddish but not as red as the outer rim.  This is ca-razy!


Chemistry in action. Dontcha just love it?


----------



## msunnerstood

My first soap in weeks.


----------



## Meena

Zing said:


> More wicky-wicky-what!  Supposedly the rosehip powder colorant moves in from the edges!  I hope you can see that in the bottom photo. I should have a time lapse camera.  Seriously, when I blended the colorant in, it disappeared and was just the normal melted oil color!  I scented with clove and spearmint.
> View attachment 35086
> View attachment 35087



wow, what a big block! ...  forgive me, but "whole lotta rosie" came to mind (all you AC/DC fans out there ) lol


----------



## Meena

msunnerstood said:


> My first soap in weeks.
> View attachment 35095
> View attachment 35096



Well worth the wait!  Those are just SPLENDID!  Are these CP?


----------



## Meena

atiz said:


> Made my first soleseife soap last night. Will see in a couple of months, but this being my 2nd batch of soap, so far I consider it a success.
> I divided the batter in half and put some aloe in one of them (pureed leaves -- should have really just gone with the gel, since I don't really like *stuff* in my soap.... but I was pretty bad at cutting the gel out so just ended up pureeing the whole leaves). Curious to see whether it makes any difference in the feel of the soap.
> The color is from infused annatto seeds, and I like it even if it fades a bit.
> 
> View attachment 34829



What a riot, I just wrote myself a soleseife recipe tonight for my 2nd batch of soap!  Yours are super-pretty.  Did you use a stamp or woodcut for the intaglio, or were these relief molds?


----------



## msunnerstood

Meena said:


> Well worth the wait!  Those are just SPLENDID!  Are these CP?


Thank you! No they are HP


----------



## Donee'

Made a lard, sunflower, coconut oil with poppy seeds as an exfoliator and its curing - you would swear I had just given birth by my reaction when I went to the cupboard the next morning to see if it had hardened (did a whole pink panther thing) and it was - woke the house up with my screeching and congratulating myself.
What can i say - i have accepted my instability and relish it


----------



## KiwiMoose

Zing said:


> More wicky-wicky-what!  Supposedly the rosehip powder colorant moves in from the edges!  I hope you can see that in the bottom photo. I should have a time lapse camera.  Seriously, when I blended the colorant in, it disappeared and was just the normal melted oil color!  I scented with clove and spearmint.
> View attachment 35086
> View attachment 35087


Love that effect!  *Rushes of to buy some roseship powder*


----------



## Donee'

I have just spent 5 hours binge reading on here.


----------



## KiwiMoose

artemis said:


> Hmm ... That sounds suspiciously like the thought I was having today, too. I've been thinking that I didn't have a good enough idea to enter. Then I had this idea. It would be funny if we both hit on the same technique.


Me too!  I'm doing stage one tomorrow night and then stage two at the weekend.


----------



## KiwiMoose

msunnerstood said:


> My first soap in weeks.
> View attachment 35095
> View attachment 35096


That looks extremely gorgeous!


----------



## Dawni

msunnerstood said:


> My first soap in weeks.
> View attachment 35095
> View attachment 35096


Yey for pretty, pretty HP soap!


----------



## Dean

Alien said:


> Paprika with calendula sounds very nice...I tried paprika with carrot purée for one of my first batches and was pleased with the results.



Do u have pics?  I color with Carrot juice and wonder what ur combo looks like.


----------



## dalewaite48

I made my first from scratch hair shampoo's.  Made them in 3 drifferent scents using essential oils.  One is Lavender, One will be called Good Morning, and one for the guys will be called A Day In The Woods.  Now just have to finish designing my labels.


----------



## atiz

Meena said:


> What a riot, I just wrote myself a soleseife recipe tonight for my 2nd batch of soap!  Yours are super-pretty.  Did you use a stamp or woodcut for the intaglio, or were these relief molds?


Hi Meena,
Yes, these were my second batch of soap too  
I used some cavity molds that had these carvings. (Got them as baking supplies originally....) Making soleseife was fun, the soaps popped out of the mold after a few hours. I wanted to gel some of them and not gel the others (just for comparison), but don't think any of them gelled. The ones I left in the freezer/fridge were a bit softer initially but now they are pretty much the same. They all seem to lather quite well after ten days; it still seems a bit drying but will see what they'll be like after the cure. Good luck with yours!!


----------



## MGM

Today's soapy thing will be to realize I really must take a break from soap (after only 3 batches in 2 weeks). I can only do product formulation once a week, and I have so many ingredients for body products to use up, I really can't justify churning out the soaps :-(  Too bad, as they're pretty instant gratification. Oh well. Serums, creams, and balms, here I come.....


----------



## Misschief

MGM said:


> Today's soapy thing will be to realize I really must take a break from soap (after only 3 batches in 2 weeks). I can only do product formulation once a week, and I have so many ingredients for body products to use up, I really can't justify churning out the soaps :-(  Too bad, as they're pretty instant gratification. Oh well. Serums, creams, and balms, here I come.....


I've been telling myself just the opposite. It's fine for me to make creams and lotions and such just for myself and family but I really need to be concentrating on the soap, not something I'll never sell.


----------



## GreenDragon

I made a test batch of soap using 15% red palm oil I got on clearance from BB. beautiful goldenrod color!  Will use this in a “pumpkin spice” recipe this fall.  Forgot to turn on the heating pad, so did not get a full gel.  No worries this batch is just for me !


----------



## Hendejm

Beautiful color!  Maybe the gel ring will fade as it cures


----------



## Hendejm

I figured out what I’m going to do for the Soap Challenge!  It involves buying some apparatus to accomplish the mission!


----------



## Misschief

I'm wondering now if I'll actually have the time to put mine together. This coming weekend is the last weekend I'll have with my daughter and grandkids. The big move is the following weekend. 

But I'll try.


----------



## Hendejm

Misschief said:


> I'm wondering now if I'll actually have the time to put mine together. This coming weekend is the last weekend I'll have with my daughter and grandkids. The big move is the following weekend.
> 
> But I'll try.


You can do it!!!


----------



## Meena

atiz said:


> Hi Meena,
> Yes, these were my second batch of soap too
> I used some cavity molds that had these carvings. (Got them as baking supplies originally....) Making soleseife was fun, the soaps popped out of the mold after a few hours.
> They all seem to lather quite well after ten days; it still seems a bit drying but will see what they'll be like after the cure. Good luck with yours!!


 
Very pretty molds and a great idea!

Do you have notes about your salt concentration or %, and your "numbers" ?  My 'numbers' per Soap Calc are: 
Hardness 43, Cleansing 18, and Conditioning 56.  Will be using 20% beef tallow (pasture raised), 35% olive, 8% castor, and the rest palm and coconut.  Hoping to get the skin benefits of salt without a lot of drying effect, so I tried to create a fairly rich recipe.  Attempted to balance the idea that a good % of coconut is needed to counteract the reduced lather from the salt, but mentally struggling with the drying factor of coconut + salt, so I might tweak this before I make it, or just make the recipe as written because, either way, it's going in the 1-lb. test mold.

Soapy thing I did today was mix up some colors in small, lidded containers, cleaned my workspace, and set out all my stuff for tomorrow, so I can get to making soap right after breakfast ...  er, brunch.  Will probably sleep until 10:30 or 11, like I have been.



GreenDragon said:


> I made a test batch of soap using 15% red palm oil I got on clearance from BB. beautiful goldenrod color!  Will use this in a “pumpkin spice” recipe this fall.  Forgot to turn on the heating pad, so did not get a full gel.  No worries this batch is just for me !
> 
> View attachment 35118



I've been thinking of trying out some of the red palm i have in the cupboard for cooking, to test out the color, so nice someone else had a similar/same thought.     Also noticed that my tub of Nutiva shortening is a blend of red palm and coconut:  Haven't opened the tub, but suspect it will be much paler in color.  This Nutiva stuff has so many certifications, though -- it's beyond even sustainable palm (in my mind, anyway).


----------



## KiwiMoose

Sooooo...I made the soap for my January challenge and I'm not happy!  I will still be able to use it, it smells totally divine (pear and jasmine) but i just may not be able to use it for the challenge because it won't be up to the standard I like.  I figured that my FOs would probably accelerate, so added some pink grapefruit and may chang EOs to try and counteract it.  It didn't work - that  matter was tough as old boots within seconds!  
I'll have to make another batch now for the challenge, and this time I will use ONLY citrus EOs.
BTW - it's 10.30 at night and I've just sat down with my cuppa tea! Grrrrr.


----------



## atiz

Meena said:


> Very pretty molds and a great idea!
> 
> Do you have notes about your salt concentration or %, and your "numbers" ?  My 'numbers' per Soap Calc are:
> Hardness 43, Cleansing 18, and Conditioning 56.  Will be using 20% beef tallow (pasture raised), 35% olive, 8% castor, and the rest palm and coconut.  Hoping to get the skin benefits of salt without a lot of drying effect, so I tried to create a fairly rich recipe.  Attempted to balance the idea that a good % of coconut is needed to counteract the reduced lather from the salt, but mentally struggling with the drying factor of coconut + salt, so I might tweak this before I make it, or just make the recipe as written because, either way, it's going in the 1-lb. test mold.
> 
> Soapy thing I did today was mix up some colors in small, lidded containers, cleaned my workspace, and set out all my stuff for tomorrow, so I can get to making soap right after breakfast ...  er, brunch.  Will probably sleep until 10:30 or 11, like I have been.



Here is the recipe I came up with; I can't really tell yet if it is really good (it's been only ten days or so, so definitely needs some more curing). I did try a sliver, and the lather was nice. I used annatto-infused oil for the olive oil (hence the yellow), and added some pureed aloe vera to half of the batch (for experiment, will see if it makes a difference). I think I ended up using less salt (maybe 2.2 oz or so) because it didn't seem to dissolve that well. I used the "split method" for dissolving the salt (dissolve the lye with equal amount of water, and dissolve the salt with the rest of the water).
Your recipe looks quite good to me, but again, I'm really just a beginner


----------



## kayak1987

yesterday and today are my mistakes days
I started yesterday making a Zany's no slime castille
that ended with an overheating, today i grated and rebatched all in two different ways

1) added a cup of water where I boiled laurel leaves, melted and then added 5 tablespoon of salt, it started ricing, I decided to put in the mold anyway, unmolded in few hour and cutted,
very bad experiment for now, it's like ricotta cheese, full of water and incredibly crumbly... let's see if curing will give him a second life.. the good thing is his incredibly white color

2) (partly) melted with half cup of water, then added 3 teaspoon of turmeric, this cames out better, just a little of small glyceryn rivers, I'll call it "Pappa al Pomodoro!" 
because it really looks like this very popular dish here in tuscany where I live.. (it's more red than in the photo)

so today I soap a cheese and a "bread soup"


----------



## Lin19687

Well 3-4 week cure into new recipe trial and I think I need to change more.
I think the 10% Shea and buttermilk made the later drop to almost nothing 

Nixing the buttermilk and sticking to Yogurt (less of a hassle)  and lowering the Shea. batch is still too soft for my liking at this point.


----------



## Dean

Showered with my first bar from the silicone mold this am.  No shower lather-test pics!  The bars are big manly bars.  I usually go through a bar a week.  These will probably last 1.5 weeks...which means less soaping unfortunately.   Might eventually pick up another mold that makes smaller bars with rounded edges.


----------



## JanelleTrebuna

Hendejm said:


> I figured out what I’m going to do for the Soap Challenge!  It involves buying some apparatus to accomplish the mission!


I'm excited to see what you come up with.  Your soaps are always beautiful.  
It will be so inspirational to see everyone's interpretations.
That is why I love this board!  So much encouragement to try new things and enjoy the process.

Janelle


----------



## shunt2011

Dean said:


> Showered with my first bar from the silicone mold this am.  No shower lather-test pics!  The bars are big manly bars.  I usually go through a bar a week.  These will probably last 1.5 weeks...which means less soaping unfortunately.   Might eventually pick up another mold that makes smaller bars with rounded edges.


Why are you only getting a week or so out of a bar of soap?   It should last much longer than that.  Are they just small bars?  Just curious.


----------



## Dean

shunt2011 said:


> Why are you only getting a week or so out of a bar of soap?   It should last much longer than that.  Are they just small bars?  Just curious.



I shower twice a day.  I've always gone through a bar week, even with commercial soap.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Dean said:


> No shower lather-test pics!


Well, thank God for that!


----------



## KiwiMoose

BaH!!!  I unmoulded my challenge soap, as, as feared, it is not up to standard.  So guess what I'll be doing AGAIN tonight!  This time with non-accelerating EOs.  Fingers crossed for me.


----------



## TwistedRabbitCreations

We made bath bombs today.  Our recipe calls for corn starch and we accidentally used baking Powder instead.  All of the other ingredients were the same.  We tried one of the bombs with baking powder and it reacted the same as all of our other bombs.  Is the corn starch necessary or will we be ok with the baking powder?


----------



## TeresaGG

Dean said:


> I shower twice a day.  I've always gone through a bar week, even with commercial soap.


Have you tried rotating your soap and storing outside the shower?  Use one in the morning and the other in the afternoon. That would give each bar time to dry out more between uses.


----------



## Zing

Dean said:


> Showered with my first bar from the silicone mold this am.  No shower lather-test pics!  The bars are big manly bars.  I usually go through a bar a week.  These will probably last 1.5 weeks...which means less soaping unfortunately.   Might eventually pick up another mold that makes smaller bars with rounded edges.


And still no photographic evidence....



KiwiMoose said:


> BaH!!!  I unmoulded my challenge soap, as, as feared, it is not up to standard.  So guess what I'll be doing AGAIN tonight!  This time with non-accelerating EOs.  Fingers crossed for me.


It can't be worse than my epic fail at dancing funnel!!Yikeskers!


----------



## Dean

TeresaGG said:


> Have you tried rotating your soap and storing outside the shower?  Use one in the morning and the other in the afternoon. That would give each bar time to dry out more between uses.



No.  I'm ok going through soap.  God knows I have enough of it!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Zing said:


> It can't be worse than my epic fail at dancing funnel!!Yikeskers!


Don’t know what you were aiming for but these look great!


----------



## Meena

Made my second soap, in the test size slab mold, as it's a Soleseife that I wrote myself and tweaked around
8 times!  6% superfat, 25% salt by water weight (1 oz pink Himalayan to 4 oz water). 

What was awesome and so unexpected was that my "light-plus" traced batter stayed light to med-light trace all during the splitting into 3, coloring 2, doing alternate pours, and scraping out each container thoroughly (I am usually a cheap-a*& that way).  Stayed fluid, even though I soaped a little warmer this time, I think.  Maybe 116 F -ish. (Just a WAG.  Probably shouldn't state any temps in these posts, since i don't take them.)

I did not scent this batch.  Colors made from ultramarine, wine, and emerald pigment and mica products.  I really can't wait to cut this one!  There might even be some dots in there, lol.  

Increased from 12 oz. oils with first soap to a little over 14.5 oz this time, but still not making enough to fill the mold yet.  Will have to check my measurements and volume calcs - they've gotta be off somehow.




Lastly, I sprinkled a bit of organic whole lavender flowers, and then somewhat regretted it... but i felt committed, so I kept going.  Not too much. Maybe it will be okay...



Zing said:


> It can't be worse than my epic fail at dancing funnel!!Yikeskers!



Love the colors you got!  Really, they don't look bad at all.  In fact, they're making me hungry -- like some things from a dessert case.  



kayak1987 said:


> yesterday and today are my mistakes days
> I'll call it "Pappa al Pomodoro!"
> because it really looks like this very popular dish here in tuscany where I live.. (it's more red than in the photo)
> 
> so today I soap a cheese and a "bread soup"



LOL!!  cheese and bread soup!!  At least you are soaping in Tuscany -- How bad can that possibly be??  

By the way, Pappa al Pomodoro looks very delicious, yum.  I'll look for this recipe online.  We're Sicilian and Sicilian/Napolitan in my house.  











[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]



KiwiMoose said:


> Sooooo...I made the soap for my January challenge and I'm not happy! . ... I'll have to make another batch now for the challenge,



Wish you could have shown them, but I understand why you couldn't... at least until the challenge is over.

Still ...  knowing Your soaps, my dear Moosie, they're probably drop-dead gorgeous anyway!


----------



## Chris_S

Well i tried what i learnt from youtube no idea how it is going to turn out i actually tried a few different techniques iv watched thinking they might compliment each other then because it had thickened and it took it to a light medium trace i did attempt some fancy pants thing on top i decided would look nice that was a last second decision and was something i did randomly then changed it to my liking so if it looks rubbish it was a practice soap lol


----------



## Meena

Chris_S said:


> Well i tried what i learnt from youtube no idea how it is going to turn out i actually tried a few different techniques iv watched thinking they might compliment each other then because it had thickened and it took it to a light medium trace i did attempt some fancy pants thing on top i decided would look nice that was a last second decision and was something i did randomly then changed it to my liking so if it looks rubbish it was a practice soap lol



I think it looks nice!  I'm working on something with similar colors, just a little darker, using paprika for the reddish and turmeric for the orange-ish.  Did you use pigments or food colorants?


----------



## Chris_S

Meena said:


> I think it looks nice!  I'm working on something with similar colors, just a little darker, using paprika for the reddish and turmeric for the orange-ish.  Did you use pigments or food colorants?



i used mica was gunna do red and white because thats my rugby teams colours but cant find my bag of td anywhere so ended up doing a technique i saw online where you tilt the loaf mold then pour each colour a line then next and so on and because i couldnt find the white i did 4 colours instead of 2. used cherry bakewell scent because cherry and white are the team colours and rugby season starts soon already got the candles just need the soap now lol. might need to find some other red mica to actually make it again as the right colours and the td of course lol


----------



## Meena

My second soap today (3rd soap overall) is pretty experimental.  (In case you missed my first one today, it's at https://www.soapmakingforum.com/thr...ave-you-done-today.42556/page-478#post-739911)

It's going to be called "Hamburger Soap" (wryly) because the paprika and turmeric colors came out like ketchup & mustard!    I think I used too much product for the batch size (13 oz), plus red palm oil.  Not too happy about it, but looked better with wine mica dusted on the top! 

I did not follow through with my original pour plan of 2 layers with mica between, and instead tried something like a funnel pour -- minus the funnel.    There's also calendula flowers that i first put on top, then ended up pushing into the batter mostly.  It's already covered and sitting to gel, so no pics until I cut it...  which might be almost 2 days for this one because the recipe I formulated is going to yield a fairly soft soap. Hardness of only 33, and sat:unsat of 34:66 (but conditioning 63 -- a winter soap). I'm fully expecting more than 24 hours, but we'll see.    Gonna put everything away tomorrow and not soap for 3 or 4 weeks.  I've made 3 different recipes, and now I'm gonna sit back and wait until I can try them out, and go from there.

Scented this one with Pennyroyal EO.  Likely not too ordinary a scent choice, but I thought it went well with the herbal color scheme.  Plus it repels fleas.  Should you happen to have any.


----------



## SaltedFig

TwistedRabbitCreations said:


> We made bath bombs today.  Our recipe calls for corn starch and we accidentally used baking Powder instead.  All of the other ingredients were the same.  We tried one of the bombs with baking powder and it reacted the same as all of our other bombs.  Is the corn starch necessary or will we be ok with the baking powder?



I'm guessing you will be ok 

(Seriously, the bombs will be fine - they just might not last as long, depending on how much moisture they are exposed to - the cornstarch acts as a moisture absorbent and filler, and the starch adds a nice feel in the bath but isn't entirely necessary. Your baking powder will have a little cornstarch in it too, depending on the brand )


----------



## Chris_S

Just cut end piece off and omg much better than i had expected  Just been told by a friend she doesnt like it because i said it was going to be red and white and thats not what it is  got red and white mica in post on way now so when i soap at weekend it'll be what i planned for last night red and white striped


----------



## Dawni

Lol definitely not red n white but still very pretty, regardless!

Alas, no soapy anything for me, though


----------



## Hendejm

Chris_S said:


> Just cut end piece off and omg much better than i had expected  Just been told by a friend she doesnt like it because i said it was going to be red and white and thats not what it is  got red and white mica in post on way now so when i soap at weekend it'll be what i planned for last night red and white striped


Well done! Some of my favorite soaps have been the result of something gone wrong. The problem with that is that I can’t repeat it and get the same result again!


----------



## Donee'

wolfsnaps said:


> I am waiting for my second batch ever to harden...going on 48 hours. I can see how addicting this could be though.
> 
> 
> when you wash stuff, don;t you just do it right away or is it better to wait?


You start off diligently washing up everything and then as the process becomes more addictive you land up in a muddy puddle of eleventy million (quoted) pieces of stuff you dont know where it came from.



Seawolfe said:


> Cleaning before she comes is very selfish of you! You are robbing her of her chance to feel superior and showing you how to do it right.
> This worked on my ex MIL until she caught on...
> 
> Edit to add what soapy thing I've done today. I fondled my curing soaps, tracked my shipment from SMR and stalked the forum. Oh and.inspected the rosemary and orange peel oil infusions, checked on the orange peel & alcohol extraction experiments. Slow day, home sick.


OMG OMG - I laughed down my leg a bit.......... "fondled" - I am NEVER going to look at soap the same.


----------



## Chris_S

Hendejm said:


> Well done! Some of my favorite soaps have been the result of something gone wrong. The problem with that is that I can’t repeat it and get the same result again!



Wouldnt say it really went wrong just not completely to the orginal plan i had. have you seen a methid where you tilt the loaf mold then pour each layer a line at a time. well i ended up doing that not sure what its called. then i tried to do a swirl so i have an idea as to how i made it look like that lol also tried another method i think would of been better at a lighter trace where you drag a wooden spoon handle around the edges of the mold. Itll be fun trying to recreate this anyways that what i really enjoy about soap making the chances to try new things is almost limitless


----------



## Meena

Chris_S said:


> Just cut end piece off and omg much better than i had expected  Just been told by a friend she doesnt like it because i said it was going to be red and white and thats not what it is  got red and white mica in post on way now so when i soap at weekend it'll be what i planned for last night red and white striped



Great job on that swirl!  Looking good


----------



## Donee'

Meena said:


> Made my second soap, in the test size slab mold, as it's a Soleseife that I wrote myself and tweaked around
> 8 times!  6% superfat, 25% salt by water weight (1 oz pink Himalayan to 4 oz water).
> 
> What was awesome and so unexpected was that my "light-plus" traced batter stayed light to med-light trace all during the splitting into 3, coloring 2, doing alternate pours, and scraping out each container thoroughly (I am usually a cheap-a*& that way).  Stayed fluid, even though I soaped a little warmer this time, I think.  Maybe 116 F -ish. (Just a WAG.  Probably shouldn't state any temps in these posts, since i don't take them.)
> 
> I did not scent this batch.  Colors made from ultramarine, wine, and emerald pigment and mica products.  I really can't wait to cut this one!  There might even be some dots in there, lol.
> 
> Increased from 12 oz. oils with first soap to a little over 14.5 oz this time, but still not making enough to fill the mold yet.  Will have to check my measurements and volume calcs - they've gotta be off somehow.
> 
> View attachment 35141
> 
> 
> Lastly, I sprinkled a bit of organic whole lavender flowers, and then somewhat regretted it... but i felt committed, so I kept going.  Not too much. Maybe it will be okay...
> 
> 
> 
> Love the colors you got!  Really, they don't look bad at all.  In fact, they're making me hungry -- like some things from a dessert case.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!  cheese and bread soup!!  At least you are soaping in Tuscany -- How bad can that possibly be??
> 
> By the way, Pappa al Pomodoro looks very delicious, yum.  I'll look for this recipe online.  We're Sicilian and Sicilian/Napolitan in my house.


[/QUOTE]



Wish you could have shown them, but I understand why you couldn't... at least until the challenge is over.

Still ...  knowing Your soaps, my dear Moosie, they're probably drop-dead gorgeous anyway! [/QUOTE]


Beautiful Beautiful
And looking at this it is quite understandable why you need to put "for external use only" on the labels.
Tuscany!!!!!!!!!!!! I am consumed with envy

I loooovvvvveeeeee colour - and thats why i need to buy LARGE quantities of it.

I am off into the gardn to pick tomatos now and make something yummy - and i dont even like tomatos


----------



## Chris_S

[/QUOTE]I am off into the gardn to pick tomatos now and make something yummy - and i dont even like tomatos[/QUOTE]

@Donee'  spicey chutney or chilli jam yummers


----------



## Meena

Cut the soleseife this morning, but think I should have left it another 4 or 5 hours, for a full 24.  I like it, though.  The lather is a bit scant right now, bubbly, and with that unmistakable soft salt feel.  I think this will be a really good soap when cured -- rich enough to not be drying.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Meena said:


> Cut the soleseife this morning, but think I should have left it another 4 or 5 hours, for a full 24.  I like it, though.  The lather is a bit scant right now, bubbly, and with that unmistakable soft salt feel.  I think this will be a really good soap when cured -- rich enough to not be drying.
> 
> View attachment 35154
> View attachment 35155
> View attachment 35156
> View attachment 35157


Love the look of it Meena!  The colours are amazing.  I never bother testing my soaps until they are at least two weeks old.  I'm always worried they will be too lye heavy.


----------



## Meena

Meena said:


> The lather is a bit scant right now, bubbly, and with that unmistakable soft salt feel.  I think this will be a really good soap when cured -- rich enough to not be drying.
> 
> View attachment 35154
> View attachment 35155
> View attachment 35156
> View attachment 35157



Guess I didn't use a big enough scrap off the freezer paper.  Tried again with 2 scraps, and there's more lather, after all.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Last night I made my second attempt for the challenge.  A lot more success that the night prior, but still not as good as I would like.  I have not unmoulded yet, so am holding out high hopes that they will be good enough.  I did several things differently to get a thinner batter:
More water
Less Lye
More olive oil
Removed Cocoa Butter from recipe altogether
NO FOs
Only citrus EOs
No TD

It still accelerated quickly, so i fear it may be just my beloved soy wax that is causing that - I've started a thread to discuss.


----------



## Meena

KiwiMoose said:


> Love the look of it Meena!  The colours are amazing.  I never bother testing my soaps until they are at least two weeks old.  I'm always worried they will be too lye heavy.



Really?  Do you not SF (lye discount)?  I SF'd this one at 6%.  Already zero zap.

Thanks for the compliment, it means a lot coming from a true artist like yourself!


----------



## Chris_S

KiwiMoose said:


> Last night I made my second attempt for the challenge.  A lot more success that the night prior, but still not as good as I would like.  I have not unmoulded yet, so am holding out high hopes that they will be good enough.  I did several things differently to get a thinner batter:
> More water
> Less Lye
> More olive oil
> Removed Cocoa Butter from recipe altogether
> NO FOs
> Only citrus EOs
> No TD
> 
> It still accelerated quickly, so i fear it may be just my beloved soy wax that is causing that - I've started a thread to discuss.



I would guess that wax of any kind could cause issues like that, have you tried soaping at a higher temp to accommodate the higher melting point of the wax? Iv only ever used bw think i mixed at about 130-140 to keep the wax melted. i know bw has a higher meltpoint temp than sw but can still see it causing issues. if its just for the challenge why do you need wax of any kind?


----------



## KiwiMoose

Chris_S said:


> I would guess that wax of any kind could cause issues like that, have you tried soaping at a higher temp to accommodate the higher melting point of the wax? Iv only ever used bw think i mixed at about 130-140 to keep the wax melted. i know bw has a higher meltpoint temp than sw but can still see it causing issues. if its just for the challenge why do you need wax of any kind?


Other than coconut oil I have no other hard oils. I am vegan and palm free. Cocoa butter is even harder than SW. And way more expensive.


----------



## Chris_S

KiwiMoose said:


> Other than coconut oil I have no other hard oils. I am vegan and palm free. Cocoa butter is even harder than SW. And way more expensive.



It was the melt point i was getting at more than the hardness at rt i think the melt point of cocoa butter is relatively low compared to sw so you will have to soap at a higher temp as the sw will start to resolidify if you go too low i would guess that could cause false trace. Im basing this on what little experience i have soaping with bw which im assuming would act the same when it gets close to its melt point also having just googles melt points sw has a pretty wide range of melt temps depending on type. Are you actually vegan or just for the purpose of soap? Im only asking that out of curiosity a good friend of mine is vegan and although isnt happy about using palm oil products will do so some what reluctantly. 
I get your point about cost i make sw candles and 25kg was 80 quid wouldnt get 10kg cocoa butter for that not in the uk anyways.


----------



## Misschief

I'm waiting for word back from a local FB vendor. She's selling of a bunch of her wooden molds, almost brand new, made of maple, 18" long. I'm planning on buying 4 of them for $30 each; she was advertising them for $40 each. According to her, she's hardly used them and is cutting back on her soapmaking production.


----------



## shunt2011

I’m planning my soaps I’m finally going to get made this weekend. My goal is 12-14 loaves and maybe one 15 lb slab.  It’s supposed to snow go a good time to make soap.


----------



## Meena

Cut a 1" x 2.25" slice off one of my first soaps to use last night, as the coconut soap (commercial) that i use has become too drying for my face.  The lather is ultra-creamy and so yummy!  Very happy with it and it can only get better!

Torn between making more of it right now, or testing out a 4th formulation;  but since I don't want to make a full-size mold batch yet ... You know it:  I'm gonna experiment a bit further.  

This batch will use up the leftover colors I mixed for the soleseife batch, and I think i'll scent it with my Balsam Fir Needle EO.  Going to search the forum because i think i recall that particular EO is one of the seizers;  but even if it is, i'll use it to see what seize/soap-on-a-stick is like, since I haven't had a batch seize yet, and so that's a blank spot in my repertoire, lol.  



shunt2011 said:


> I’m planning my soaps I’m finally going to get made this weekend. My goal is 12-14 loaves and maybe one 15 lb slab.  It’s supposed to snow go a good time to make soap.



Super ambitious, dear!  I can't even conceive of that, with my small apartment and tiny galley kitchen!


----------



## shunt2011

That’s normal for me when I go on a soaping mission. I carry 30-40 scents for my shows so try to get them done and curing for a good amount of time. Then I’m free to make the rest of my goodies.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

GreenDragon said:


> I made a test batch of soap using 15% red palm oil I got on clearance from BB. beautiful goldenrod color!  Will use this in a “pumpkin spice” recipe this fall.  Forgot to turn on the heating pad, so did not get a full gel.  No worries this batch is just for me !
> 
> View attachment 35118


beautiful color.  my eyes are playing tricks on me your soap looks 3 dimensional


----------



## KiwiMoose

I unmolded my 'challenge' soap.  It's OK I guess - not what I would have liked in my mind's eye, but it will serve its purpose.  All will be revealed at a later date


----------



## shunt2011

KiwiMoose said:


> Other than coconut oil I have no other hard oils. I am vegan and palm free. Cocoa butter is even harder than SW. And way more expensive.



Cocoa butters average melt point is 93-101 and Soy Wax is 120-180.   So you would need to soap warmer to keep it melted.


----------



## Chris_S

Marilyn Norgart said:


> beautiful color.  my eyes are playing tricks on me your soap looks 3 dimensional



I know what you mean but its kinda difficult to make soap thats 2d?

Thank you @shunt2011 glad you confirmed what i said was right and i wasnt giving faulty advise . Was i right about false trace if you soaped too cool with sw?


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Chris_S said:


> I know what you mean but its kinda difficult to make soap thats 2d?
> 
> Thank you @shunt2011 glad you confirmed what i said was right and i wasnt giving faulty advise . Was i right about false trace if you soaped too cool with sw?


yeah I guess you are right but the soap just looks rounded on the top to me, kinda made me think of ravioli.


----------



## shunt2011

@Chris_S any hard oils/wax soaped too cool could potentially cause false trace.  Just keep your batter warm enough and it shouldn't be an issue.   I've personally never experience false trace but have had other issues (ricing, cracking etc).


----------



## Chris_S

shunt2011 said:


> @Chris_S any hard oils/wax soaped too cool could potentially cause false trace.  Just keep your batter warm enough and it shouldn't be an issue.   I've personally never experience false trace but have had other issues (ricing, cracking etc).



Yes iv so far only experienced ricing and fo caused accelerated trace as far as im aware iv not had false trace iv got a pretty trusted recipe though and am getting more and more used to what to watch out for to try and avoid things going wrong. I was asking more for the purpose of @KiwiMoose because of what she said further up it sounded to me like it could of been false trace potentially caused by to low temps while using sw.


----------



## KiwiMoose

shunt2011 said:


> @Chris_S any hard oils/wax soaped too cool could potentially cause false trace.  Just keep your batter warm enough and it shouldn't be an issue.   I've personally never experience false trace but have had other issues (ricing, cracking etc).


yes - I think I'm torn between needing to soap cool for time to do designs, and needing to soap warmer to keep the soy wax above melting point.  However, this was not false trace, this was accelerating.


----------



## shunt2011

KiwiMoose said:


> yes - I think I'm torn between needing to soap cool for time to do designs, and needing to soap warmer to keep the soy wax above melting point.  However, this was not false trace, this was accelerating.



I was responding to Chris question.   You would know false trace as it won't come together easily if at all.    Acceleration is much more common.


----------



## KiwiMoose

shunt2011 said:


> I was responding to Chris question.   You would know false trace as it won't come together easily if at all.    Acceleration is much more common.


Whoops sorry Shunty.


----------



## Meena

Unmolded my soft-recipe "Hamburger" soap, my 3rd soap, and thankfully that catsup-red color muted to brown, and the mustard-yellow also muted.  It's ugly to me, though -- looks like lasagna, or marble cake -- too much like food.  Dear SO loves the way they smell, with the Pennyroyal.    These will take a while to cure, I'm expecting, and should be a good summer soap with the insect-repelling EO.

Made these in a small cardboard box, not my 1 lb. wood mold, because of the highly-experimental nature of this soap -- both in formulation and the natural colorants.  There's a little bit of rosemary leaf and calendula flowers in there, too.

These spent last night and this morning with a fan blowing on them because they were still too surface-soft.  Hardened up nicely with the forced air flow all around, and under, too, since they didn't sit flat on the curved plate.  

Will be posting pictures late this afternoon of the 4th batch (still in the mold), which is back to more favored colors.    Said to SO yesterday:  "For 2 days in a row now, I said I was gonna put this stuff away, and instead I made more soap."  He gave me that knowing 'guy grin' and said, 'yup'.


----------



## Lin19687

Made a 1/2 pound trial batch.... Trying out Coconut Milk and changed around my recipe a bit.

No scent or color..... not ever going to try hand whisking again lol.

Let the wait begin


----------



## artemis

Meena said:


> Unmolded my soft-recipe "Hamburger" soap...



We all have meat-colored soap somewhere in our soapy past.

As for the insect repellent soap, might be better to make yourself a spray with your EOs instead, since the scent of the soap will just wash off in the shower.


----------



## Meena

artemis said:


> We all have meat-colored soap somewhere in our soapy past.
> 
> As for the insect repellent soap, might be better to make yourself a spray with your EOs instead, since the scent of the soap will just wash off in the shower.



Yeah, that's what I originally used the Pennyroyal for -- made myself an EO blend, flea repellent spray when I live in Mexico with a semi-feral cat and some of its feral friends wandering in and out of the house.


----------



## Meena

KiwiMoose said:


> I've been broke ever since I started soap making :-(
> 
> 
> View attachment 34681
> View attachment 34682



Where did you find your molds, dear heart?


----------



## amd

No soap for me. I have been working on behind the scenes business things (read: boring). Hoping that will change this weekend as I still have not made the soaps I said I was going to make last time I posted here. So on the agenda...
Soap for Farm Show demo (I _know _... I need to get that one done, it will only have a 3-1/2 week cure at this point)
The Perfect Man Coconut Milk soap
The Tonic Soleseife 
Dragons Blood ... but haven't decided what type of soap to make
Another version of a shampoo bar

Also need to mail a couple orders and send somethings to my friend who helps me with my jar labels - which means I need to get my part of the label making done.


----------



## Kerry K.

I made anise and amber soap again, this time with cut up chunks of my last black soap, which was too black.


----------



## Meena

Kerry K. said:


> I made anise and amber soap again, this time with cut up chunks of my last black soap, which was too black.
> 
> View attachment 35208



This looks great, and i'm so intrigued by "anise and amber" !!


----------



## Meena

Time to formulate two more recipes, so I can put my stuff away like I keep telling my partner!

1.  I'm going to write and then run a modified "Zany's no slime Castille" through soap calc, a la @Dean 's mods here Zany's no slime castile but with OO not AO and something replacing the CB which I don't have any of.

2.  Saw a 2-oil recipe here somewhere last night ....  can't find it now, but it fired-up my imagination.  It had a high proportion of CO and I forget what else (maybe it was OO?), but I'm gonna play with Soap Calc and try it out with the  different soft oils that I have.

I ordered some pretty molds (was linked below, but showed security risk details ;p) which will arrive on Monday, so I won't actually make the modified no-slime castille today.  After seeing Zany's soaps made in 'intaglio' cavity molds, I'd be inconsolable if I had to make these in a plain loaf mold!


----------



## Chris_S

Just hit order on some activated charcoal from amazon due on sunday. And got my red and white micas today really for my bakewell tart cherry and white stripped soap loaf im making to celebrate the new rugby season starting at the end of the month. Ill prob end up giving away half of it at the first match after its finished curing i took all sorts to the matches last season for people to try. Iv had a season ticket in the same seat for the past 3 seasons this is 4th so i know most the people who sit round me. Iv already made cherry and white bakewell candles too. Oh and spent an hour cutting up wax paper for wrapping soaps and candles then fonished wrapping all the remaining 'naked' candles. if i stay this awake i might soap tonight but its 11pm and i hate it when my sleeping pattern messes up so prob get some zzzzzs sooner rather than later


----------



## Deadgroovy

Chris_S said:


> Just hit order on some activated charcoal from amazon due on sunday. And got my red and white micas today really for my bakewell tart cherry and white stripped soap loaf im making to celebrate the new rugby season starting at the end of the month. Ill prob end up giving away half of it at the first match after its finished curing i took all sorts to the matches last season for people to try. Iv had a season ticket in the same seat for the past 3 seasons this is 4th so i know most the people who sit round me. Iv already made cherry and white bakewell candles too. Oh and spent an hour cutting up wax paper for wrapping soaps and candles then fonished wrapping all the remaining 'naked' candles. if i stay this awake i might soap tonight but its 11pm and i hate it when my sleeping pattern messes up so prob get some zzzzzs sooner rather than later


Take it you're Wigan Warriors? 
Featherstone Rovers for me ..... I'll have to work out how to do a blue and white striped soap!


----------



## Chris_S

Deadgroovy said:


> Take it you're Wigan Warriors?
> Featherstone Rovers for me ..... I'll have to work out how to do a blue and white striped soap!



Oh yes massive warriors fan here kinda criminal not too support the mighty warriors when you live and were brought up in and near Wigan. I saw a video im going to try that method. Basically its pouring the medium to thick batter onto a spatula so it lands more gently onto the already poured soap batter. if it goes well ill post the results and ill find the video so you can watch it unless you already know or have seen this done before. Think we might have bought a player from you Joe Bullock not sure why i think it was Fev we bought him off though.


----------



## Dawni

Soaping after a month! 

Trying out Zany's no slime castile but in HP..

Mine's got some tweaks so I wouldn't call it a castile anymore, not even sure if it qualifies as a bastille lol. The liquid part is the same though, and it's still mostly olive oil.. 

Soap is in the pot, seems to be cooking rapidly.. So far so good. But the universe likes playing with me so I'm sure there will be something that goes wrong haha.. Fingers crossed it'll be minor lol


----------



## Meena

Unmolded and cut my 4th soap.  My design attempt didn't work, but I'm not super-concerned about a perfect look right now.  I'm really working on creating varied formulations with differeing oil choices or proportions, then seeing how the soap batches work out, how they cure, how they age longer-term, how they might ameliorate my lotion use, and jazz like that.  As long as i like the colors and they don't look like food.  ;P  These are for me, SO, and maybe some friends if they beg real pretty-like.

This was a 6-oil soap:  Avocado, castor, coconut, hemp, olive, and certified sustainable organic palm (alphabetical, not by weight).  Same oils as the "hamburger soap", but different proportions which gave a slightly more balanced Sat:Unsat ratio, but still lower Sat than my 1st two soaps, which will also give me something to compare, down the road.  SF 4% and 34% lye concentration.  I've been staying in the 32% - 34% lye range with 3% to an unusual 6% SF (for the soleseife only), and have not had any soaps zap upon unmolding.

The weird surface on the foreground soap (which was across the whole slab) was from the plastic wrap touching the soap and messing up my fancy top ... because I FINALLY made enough to fill that mold ... and a titch too much.






These are the molds I ordered today, that are coming Monday.  I think my soaps will still go through gel phase in the rectangles, since they are close together, but I might have to take extra care to gel the ones in the flower molds -- time will tell.  Please chime in about this, if you have any experience with it.  TIA


----------



## Dawni

KiwiMoose said:


> BaH!!!  I unmoulded my challenge soap, as, as feared, it is not up to standard.


I think my standard falls way below yours since my output is the same lol but I like looking at all soap so I'm waiting for you to show us hehe


Meena said:


> Cut the soleseife this morning, but think I should have left it another 4 or 5 hours, for a full 24.  I like it, though.


love the color! Careful though, if you miss the window to cut soleseifes become super hard to cut. 



Kerry K. said:


> I made anise and amber soap again, this time with cut up chunks of my last black soap, which was too black.
> 
> View attachment 35208


Niiice! I love soap with anything black hehehe 


Meena said:


> 2.  Saw a 2-oil recipe here somewhere last night ....  can't find it now, but it fired-up my imagination.  It had a high proportion of CO and I forget what else (maybe it was OO?), but I'm gonna play with Soap Calc and try it out with the  different soft oils that I have.
> 
> I ordered some pretty molds (was linked below, but showed security risk details ;p) which will arrive on Monday, so I won't actually make the modified no-slime castille today.  After seeing Zany's soaps made in 'intaglio' cavity molds, I'd be inconsolable if I had to make these in a plain loaf mold!


Might that be a high coconut with Castor? That's a "usual" kind of soap.. 


Meena said:


> Unmolded and cut my 4th soap.  My design attempt didn't work, but I'm not super-concerned about a perfect look right now.
> View attachment 35219
> View attachment 35220
> 
> 
> These are the molds I ordered today, that are coming Monday.  I think my soaps will still go through gel phase in the rectangles, since they are close together, but I might have to take extra care to gel the ones in the flower molds -- time will tell.  Please chime in about this, if you have any experience with it.  TIA
> 
> View attachment 35217
> View attachment 35218


I love the muted colors! What did you use for colorants? Micas or natural? 

I've seen soaps made in those rectangle molds around but can't seem to find the actual molds. So pretty..


----------



## KiwiMoose

Meena said:


> Unmolded and cut my 4th soap.  My design attempt didn't work, but I'm not super-concerned about a perfect look right now.  I'm really working on creating varied formulations with differeing oil choices or proportions, then seeing how the soap batches work out, how they cure, how they age longer-term, how they might ameliorate my lotion use, and jazz like that.  As long as i like the colors and they don't look like food.  ;P  These are for me, SO, and maybe some friends if they beg real pretty-like.
> 
> This was a 6-oil soap:  Avocado, castor, coconut, hemp, olive, and certified sustainable organic palm (alphabetical, not by weight).  Same oils as the "hamburger soap", but different proportions which gave a slightly more balanced Sat:Unsat ratio, but still lower Sat than my 1st two soaps, which will also give me something to compare, down the road.  SF 4% and 34% lye concentration.  I've been staying in the 32% - 34% lye range with 3% to an unusual 6% SF (for the soleseife only), and have not had any soaps zap upon unmolding.
> 
> The weird surface on the foreground soap (which was across the whole slab) was from the plastic wrap touching the soap and messing up my fancy top ... because I FINALLY made enough to fill that mold ... and a titch too much.
> 
> View attachment 35219
> View attachment 35220
> 
> 
> These are the molds I ordered today, that are coming Monday.  I think my soaps will still go through gel phase in the rectangles, since they are close together, but I might have to take extra care to gel the ones in the flower molds -- time will tell.  Please chime in about this, if you have any experience with it.  TIA
> 
> View attachment 35217
> View attachment 35218


Hi Meena - I have those floral moulds and I find the soaps don't gel on their own usually.


----------



## dalewaite48

I started designing a new soap that will be called Fruity Pebbles.  It will be made from goats milk, and the main part of the soap will be white, and then I made 4 drifferent colors of melt & pour that I need to figure how to cut up to look like cereal.  Once I figure out that will add the inserts at trace. Any ideas would be great.


----------



## Lesley Susan Madigan

Boring but I did some melt and pour last night.

Shea butter base, I was trying for red and yellow swirls with bronze mica but the swirls didn't work

But when I took it out the mould it was an amazing burnished copper colour. Little heavy on the mica but also as I used a cinnamon FO smells divine


----------



## Chris_S

KiwiMoose said:


> Hi Meena - I have those floral moulds and I find the soaps don't gel on their own usually.



Do you find it better to have a thicker trace when using individual cavity molds? i got some rectangle cavity molds today and they feel slightly more flexible than id like so just trying figure out best way to use them so they dont bulge at sides when full. Dont really caare if they gel or not as i dont have to cut them they can sit in the mold for longer they are ideal size for individual bars so was thinking things like face soap and shampoo bars when i get round to making them would be ideal. and the 2 molds hold nearly as much as a loaf mold just need to find some baking trays to place them on for moving about

@Meena  iv seen videos where people cover molds like that with a card box and then wrap it so that the towels arnt touching the soap batter maybe that would help im going to put them on a baking tray then if i try to gel ill do what i just suggested but not bothered about gelling smaller molds im happy just gelling the loaf molds actually thinking about it i will prob do the box thing just to try avoid ash


----------



## shunt2011

I have those floral molds. I pour at a light trace so they stay smooth on top. Too thick and they get gloopy.  You can get them to gel but it’s difficult.  I put them on a lined cookie sheet an put into a warm oven then shut it off. I’ve only used them for salt bars.  I have also found that individual molds tend to ash more often.  They un-mold we’ll from them and make pretty soap.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

shunt2011 said:


> I have those floral molds. I pour at a light trace so they stay smooth on top. Too thick and they get gloopy.  You can get them to gel but it’s difficult.  I put them on a lined cookie sheet an put into a warm oven then shut it off. I’ve only used them for salt bars.  I have also found that individual molds tend to ash more often.  They un-mold we’ll from them and make pretty soap.


does spraying alcohol on top work to prevent ash/ does it work well or just somewhat?  I am planning on doing some today at lower temps and I found some 91% alcohol and am going to try but thought I would ask before hand


----------



## shunt2011

@Marilyn Norgart.  I haven’t had a lot of luck with alcohol on individual molds. It certainly can’t hurt.  Good luck. Hope it works well for you.


----------



## Chris_S

Marilyn Norgart said:


> does spraying alcohol on top work to prevent ash/ does it work well or just somewhat?  I am planning on doing some today at lower temps and I found some 91% alcohol and am going to try but thought I would ask before hand



Could you do an update on if it works please would be interested to know if it does. ill be testing my new molds later but will try a different method for each to test this out. will also do a little update when i find the results out


----------



## Misschief

I have several cavity molds that I use. Some of them are extremely flexible/thin, others not. I find they don't gel at all in the cavity molds and I'm fine with that. I don't actively encourage gel in my loaf molds; if they gel, fine. 

As stated before, I'm also not overly concerned about a bit of ash. It's purely cosmetic and doesn't affect the soap. If I'm bothered by any ash, I'll steam the loaf before cutting or steam the bars individually.


----------



## Zing

Marilyn Norgart said:


> does spraying alcohol on top work to prevent ash/ does it work well or just somewhat?  I am planning on doing some today at lower temps and I found some 91% alcohol and am going to try but thought I would ask before hand


@Marilyn Norgart , on my CP soap, I spray with alcohol, cover in plastic wrap, then cardboard, then towels.  I don't get ash.


----------



## Lin19687

Unmolded the Coconut milk test recipe....... and used it on one arm.  lol
lathers Very well, can't wait to see how it does in 2 weeks.
If I still like it I will use this new recipe for all the bars.

btw, I used a small cavity mold, the flexible ones.  Can't Gel in that even though I wrapped it.  Got up to 96 F at an 1.5 hr after pour.  That was it.  There was no FO added or color


----------



## Zing

Made lotion bars today (1/3 each of beeswax, coconut oil, shea butter plus EO) for birthday gift tomorrow.  Still can't believe I'm just now discovering these amazingly quick and easy things!  Mainly I'm avoiding shoveling the 9" of snow we got....I may have to make a second batch.

I also finally moved my recent rosehip soap to the drying room.  It's been in my dining room because it's been fascinating to watch the color change.


----------



## Dawni

Wrapped a couple of soaps to send with my dad, who is traveling back to Abu Dhabi tomorrow. Or should I say later..

Anyway, these soaps are techinally testers disguised as gifts for some good friends of mine there. 

Speaking of disguised testers... My cousin just got hers, in Dubai. She's one of my best supporters and wanted to try out my soaps in that kind of climate, so I guess it's not really a disguise anymore lol


Recycled brown paper from supermarket purchases (clean and dry lol), inside a box my EOs came in, and wrapped in twine from a wine package. The only thing I bought was the star tag, which came in 200pcs lol


----------



## Chris_S

Zing said:


> Made lotion bars today (1/3 each of beeswax, coconut oil, shea butter plus EO) for birthday gift tomorrow.  Still can't believe I'm just now discovering these amazingly quick and easy things!  Mainly I'm avoiding shoveling the 9" of snow we got....I may have to make a second batch.
> 
> I also finally moved my recent rosehip soap to the drying room.  It's been in my dining room because it's been fascinating to watch the color change.



procrastination at its best. i do however feel your pain iv been out today but yesterday i spent the day just feeling sorry for myself. i wasnt fit for the outside world with the mood i was in yesterday and i risked bumping into people iv made very clear i want nothing to do with and would happily put in hospital should i ever have to come face to face with them again so was for everyones good that i stayed a hermit yesterday


----------



## Meena

Misschief said:


> I have several cavity molds that I use. Some of them are extremely flexible/thin, others not. I find they don't gel at all in the cavity molds and I'm fine with that. I don't actively encourage gel in my loaf molds; if they gel, fine.
> 
> As stated before, I'm also not overly concerned about a bit of ash. It's purely cosmetic and doesn't affect the soap.



This is certainly the practical-minded stance, which I can recognize because I'm also a practical woman.    Plus, I don't think I'll be one of those who dislikes ash if/when it occurs because it can be pretty (if embraced, I admit).  And I think colors are great, but if they don't 'pop', that's not going to be too concerning.

Thanks for the heads-up on this, @Misschief.


----------



## Meena

Dawni said:


> love the color! Careful though, if you miss the window to cut soleseifes become super hard to cut.
> 
> Might that be a high coconut with Castor? That's a "usual" kind of soap..
> 
> I love the muted colors! What did you use for colorants? Micas or natural?
> 
> I've seen soaps made in those rectangle molds around but can't seem to find the actual molds. So pretty..



Hi Dawni!  Yes, I had the salt factor in mind, but I think it's the full "salt bars" that become super hard, much more than the soleseife.  Regarding that mystery recipe, I've been thinking castor might have been involved.  I don't think it was on this board, I think it was on a soaping website -- maybe Soap Queen.  Didn't get to it yesterday, after all.

The colors were the leftover bits from the soleseife batch.  I had made them by mixing Ultramarine Blue pigment powder with Emerald mica and Red Wine mica powders in two different combinations.  I scraped one leftover cuppie into part of the batch, and the other cuppie into a separate blending container.

I found those molds on Amazon.  Does Amazon sell in the Phillipines?  I hope so because I think these are going to make very fun soaps!  

I enjoy reading your posts, and hearing what you are up to!  You are doing great at soaping!


----------



## Meena

shunt2011 said:


> I have those floral molds. I pour at a light trace so they stay smooth on top. Too thick and they get gloopy.  You can get them to gel but it’s difficult.  I put them on a lined cookie sheet an put into a warm oven then shut it off. I’ve only used them for salt bars.  I have also found that individual molds tend to ash more often.  They un-mold we’ll from them and make pretty soap.



Thanks, shunt (although I think you were answering @Chris_S , not me)!  I see your logic here, and agree with the lighter trace as opposed to glopping the batter in -- particularly with the flower mold.  The rectangles would be more forgiving of gloop, I feel.

I like your warm oven idea -- you kind of CPOP your individual molds, then, right?

I could also force heating by putting a little sugar in the batter, but would have to be careful about creating volcano since the surface area is so small the batter wouldn't have anyplace the bubble-up could go.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Chris_S said:


> Do you find it better to have a thicker trace when using individual cavity molds? i got some rectangle cavity molds today and they feel slightly more flexible than id like so just trying figure out best way to use them so they dont bulge at sides when full. Dont really caare if they gel or not as i dont have to cut them they can sit in the mold for longer they are ideal size for individual bars so was thinking things like face soap and shampoo bars when i get round to making them would be ideal. and the 2 molds hold nearly as much as a loaf mold just need to find some baking trays to place them on for moving about
> 
> @Meena  iv seen videos where people cover molds like that with a card box and then wrap it so that the towels arnt touching the soap batter maybe that would help im going to put them on a baking tray then if i try to gel ill do what i just suggested but not bothered about gelling smaller molds im happy just gelling the loaf molds actually thinking about it i will prob do the box thing just to try avoid ash


I use a thinner trace with floral moulds otherwise it can miss some of the detail of the flowers if too thick.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Marilyn Norgart said:


> does spraying alcohol on top work to prevent ash/ does it work well or just somewhat?  I am planning on doing some today at lower temps and I found some 91% alcohol and am going to try but thought I would ask before hand


My individual moulds always get ash. I spray IA every time, and cover. Then when i turn out the soaps I spray the other side too. Admittedly I don’t cover at that point and maybe I need to.


----------



## atiz

Hm, I might have had my first soap failure with this 4th batch of mine today.
I tried Zany's castile recipe, but introduced a few new additives that I never worked with before. Which obviously wasn't very wise because they behaved a bit, well, unexpectedly.

The plan: have a nice castile soap with alkanet/madder root infusion and lilac/lavender fragrance, for the spring. Sounds good, doesn't it?

The reality:
- I realized I was out of distilled water (also had about 10'' of snow on my drive-way so no, not driving anywhere) so for the first time, substituted aloe liquid for the full water amount. Salt and sodium-bicarbonate dissolved fine; added lye; cooled a bit down in the snow.
- I also got some tussah silk the other day, so why not try a little bit of that too. Added a tiny bit to the lye water; dissolved fine. Cooling down.
- Measured and mixed my oils. Pomace grade OO (never used it before); about 25% of it had been infused with alkanet and madder root. When mixed in the pitcher, beautiful dark burgundy/purple color. Warmed it up. So far so good.
- Brought in the lye solution. A little bit cloudy, but not much; very pale yellowish color. At this point I had the probably foolish idea of adding a little bit of honey. For the lather. Okay, seemingly no major disaster.
- Added lye to the oils. The whole mixture suddenly turned MUD GREEN. Very fast. Pulsed maybe twice with the blender and it was a very thick batter already. Quickly mixed in the fragrance and glopped it into the mold.

So... no idea what happened here. I realize there were at least 3-4 new ingredients I had never used before so could have been any of them. But MUD GREEN?!
Will see tomorrow if it ends up as a usable soap. I zap tested my blender and it's fine. The soap seems to be firming up. But it's definitely not purple


----------



## Misschief

I'm doing step one of my challenge soap today.


----------



## Meena

KiwiMoose said:


> I use a thinner trace with floral moulds otherwise it can miss some of the detail of the flowers if too thick.



Great point.  Your Zany's no slime castile in those molds had great detail.  May I say again how pretty those came out with the dusting of ash, creating a faded blue jean look as pointed out by ...  Salted Fig? Dean? Zing?


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Chris_S said:


> Could you do an update on if it works please would be interested to know if it does. ill be testing my new molds later but will try a different method for each to test this out. will also do a little update when i find the results out


I am getting ready to do a batch using a loaf mold so will post pics when done


----------



## Meena

atiz said:


> Hm, I might have had my first soap failure with this 4th batch of mine today. I tried Zany's castile recipe, but introduced a few new additives that I never worked with before. Which obviously wasn't very wise because they behaved a bit, well, unexpectedly.
> 
> So... no idea what happened here. I realize there were at least 3-4 new ingredients I had never used before so could have been any of them. But MUD GREEN?!
> Will see tomorrow if it ends up as a usable soap. I zap tested my blender and it's fine. The soap seems to be firming up. But it's definitely not purple
> 
> View attachment 35233



I think your only 'fail' is your planned color. (Looks lavender-grey on my screen, not bad.)  Otherwise, should be very interesting soap to use, by your ingredients list ... and it does look like soap in your mold; so yes, I believe you've made soap as opposed to a separated mess or some other disaster requiring reprocessing or something, right?   As my mother always said, "Be grateful for the little things."  ((hug))


----------



## Meena

@atiz  We're neck-and-neck, lol.  I've made 4 batches now, too.


----------



## Kahakan

MGM said:


> Wow, you are clearly a pro.....pouring soap and not even fussing over it like the rest of us!   Do you teach soap-making, too?


haha - a pro I am not. I have some students that want to learn soap-making, but I am an archaeologist and social scientist by trade. I teach sociology.


----------



## atiz

Meena said:


> I think your only 'fail' is your planned color. (Looks lavender-grey on my screen, not bad.)  Otherwise, should be very interesting soap to use, by your ingredients list ... and it does look like soap in your mold; so yes, I believe you've made soap as opposed to a separated mess or some other disaster requiring reprocessing or something, right?   As my mother always said, "Be grateful for the little things."  ((hug))


Thanks, Meena 

Update: I unmolded (after 4 hrs!), because it was looking very hard. Yes, it is soap; no, it is not purple at all. Maybe I'll call it my "military soap".

I'm just curious about (1) why the incredibly fast speed (both in the mixing process and also for unmolding); (2) the color. I have some hypotheses for (1) (too much honey? too much salt? -- eyeballed both -- aloe accelerates? silk accelerates?), but no clue about (2). It also looks a bit like oxidization: when I was cutting and beveling the soap, it was like slicing an oxidized avocado: the freshly beveled parts were almost orange, and then they turned green of course.
Anyway, I'm happier with it now, it is soap after all, it does smell lovely, and maybe green will just remind me that it is an olive soap...


----------



## KiwiMoose

atiz said:


> Thanks, Meena
> 
> Update: I unmolded (after 4 hrs!), because it was looking very hard. Yes, it is soap; no, it is not purple at all. Maybe I'll call it my "military soap".
> 
> I'm just curious about (1) why the incredibly fast speed (both in the mixing process and also for unmolding); (2) the color. I have some hypotheses for (1) (too much honey? too much salt? -- eyeballed both -- aloe accelerates? silk accelerates?), but no clue about (2). It also looks a bit like oxidization: when I was cutting and beveling the soap, it was like slicing an oxidized avocado: the freshly beveled parts were almost orange, and then they turned green of course.
> Anyway, I'm happier with it now, it is soap after all, it does smell lovely, and maybe green will just remind me that it is an olive soap...
> View attachment 35234


These look absolutely gorgeous Atiz - maybe not what you had in mind when you started the project, but gorgeous none-the-less.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Misschief said:


> I'm doing step one of my challenge soap today.


I'm moving to Step Two.  Bring it on!!


----------



## atiz

KiwiMoose said:


> These look absolutely gorgeous Atiz - maybe not what you had in mind when you started the project, but gorgeous none-the-less.


Aww, thank you, @KiwiMoose  Well, the stamp does help a lot making it look nicer. I'll be curious to see if the color changes at all during the cure.


----------



## KiwiMoose

atiz said:


> Aww, thank you, @KiwiMoose  Well, the stamp does help a lot making it look nicer. I'll be curious to see if the color changes at all during the cure.


Yes, when I made Zany's No Slime Castile I used my blue colourant that ALWAYS turns purple in soap.  I was using lavender EO, so I thought it would be perfect to have purple soap.  However, just to be annoying, it decided to not turn any colour at all ( maybe a vaguely pinky/lavender/cream colour) so I added a bit more blue before i poured - nothing.  After 2 days cure they turned pale blue/grey. After two weeks cure they turned BLUE!  Who knows what's going to happen eh?
Here's the photo evidence ( note soda ash @Marilyn Norgart):


----------



## Meena

KiwiMoose said:


> Yes, when I made Zany's No Slime Castile I used my blue colourant that ALWAYS turns purple in soap.  I was using lavender EO, so I thought it would be perfect to have purple soap.  However, just to be annoying, it decided to not turn any colour at all ( maybe a vaguely pinky/lavender/cream colour) so I added a bit more blue before i poured - nothing.  After 2 days cure they turned pale blue/grey. After two weeks cure they turned BLUE!  Who knows what's going to happen eh?
> Here's the photo evidence ( note soda ash @Marilyn Norgart):
> View attachment 35236
> View attachment 35237
> View attachment 35238



Wow, I hadn't seen all 3 stages previously.  I wonder how often such extreme color changes occur?


----------



## atiz

KiwiMoose said:


> Yes, when I made Zany's No Slime Castile I used my blue colourant that ALWAYS turns purple in soap.  I was using lavender EO, so I thought it would be perfect to have purple soap.  However, just to be annoying, it decided to not turn any colour at all ( maybe a vaguely pinky/lavender/cream colour) so I added a bit more blue before i poured - nothing.  After 2 days cure they turned pale blue/grey. After two weeks cure they turned BLUE!  Who knows what's going to happen eh?
> Here's the photo evidence ( note soda ash @Marilyn Norgart):
> View attachment 35236
> View attachment 35237
> View attachment 35238


Oh these are so beautiful! In every stage of their color. Maybe castile soap is a chameleon soap, after all...


----------



## Meena

atiz said:


> Thanks, Meena
> 
> Update: I unmolded (after 4 hrs!), because it was looking very hard. Yes, it is soap; no, it is not purple at all. Maybe I'll call it my "military soap".
> 
> I'm just curious about (1) why the incredibly fast speed (both in the mixing process and also for unmolding); (2) the color. I have some hypotheses for (1) (too much honey? too much salt? -- eyeballed both -- aloe accelerates? silk accelerates?), but no clue about (2). It also looks a bit like oxidization: when I was cutting and beveling the soap, it was like slicing an oxidized avocado: the freshly beveled parts were almost orange, and then they turned green of course.
> Anyway, I'm happier with it now, it is soap after all, it does smell lovely, and maybe green will just remind me that it is an olive soap...
> View attachment 35234



These are awesome!  I like a simple look, like these.  Perfect with the design, too.  They look totally intentional.


----------



## Misschief

KiwiMoose said:


> I'm moving to Step Two.  Bring it on!!


I'm hoping I can get to Step Two tomorrow.


----------



## Meena

Misschief said:


> I unmolded my Salt bars this morning. I'm really liking the shape of the bars with my new molds. They fit very nicely in the hand. The new mold soaps are the ones at the left.
> View attachment 35038



Great job of avoiding any crumbly look.  Didn't know salt bars could look quite this smooth!


----------



## Meena

msunnerstood said:


> Thank you! No they are HP



I'll have to try HP pretty soon.  I like the unplanned, amalgamated-type look the cut bars seem to have with that process.

Is it necessary to have a separate crock pot for soaping?  What is the consensus on this forum about that?

I did buy a tall SS pot at ARC store recently for HP (either planned or emergency HP fix of a CP disaster, should I have one occur), but many people seem to say HP is safer and perhaps more controllable in a crock pot/slow cooker.


----------



## Misschief

Meena said:


> Great job of avoiding any crumbly look.  Didn't know salt bars could look quite this smooth!


I love my salt bars; I've never had them look crumbly but that could be because I don't put mine in a loaf mold.


----------



## Chris_S

Meena said:


> I'll have to try HP pretty soon.  I like the unplanned, amalgamated-type look the cut bars seem to have with that process.
> 
> Is it necessary to have a separate crock pot for soaping?  What is the consensus on this forum about that?
> 
> I did buy a tall SS pot at ARC store recently for HP (either planned or emergency HP fix of a CP disaster, should I have one occur), but many people seem to say HP is safer and perhaps more controllable in a crock pot/slow cooker.



You clearly havnt had a fo sieze on you yet using cp lmao that makes hp look tidy.

iv just mixed the lye and measure out the oils and butters for a 3 loaf batch going to try red and white stripes iv got a plan b if it doesnt work in which case its not a soap to represent my club colours it just happens to be red and white


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

atiz said:


> Thanks, Meena
> 
> Update: I unmolded (after 4 hrs!), because it was looking very hard. Yes, it is soap; no, it is not purple at all. Maybe I'll call it my "military soap".
> 
> I'm just curious about (1) why the incredibly fast speed (both in the mixing process and also for unmolding); (2) the color. I have some hypotheses for (1) (too much honey? too much salt? -- eyeballed both -- aloe accelerates? silk accelerates?), but no clue about (2). It also looks a bit like oxidization: when I was cutting and beveling the soap, it was like slicing an oxidized avocado: the freshly beveled parts were almost orange, and then they turned green of course.
> Anyway, I'm happier with it now, it is soap after all, it does smell lovely, and maybe green will just remind me that it is an olive soap...
> View attachment 35234


very pretty--impressed that you beveled it and love the design.  its kinda hard to judge the color--I think it looks grey but am assuming everybodies screen are a bit different


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Meena said:


> Wow, I hadn't seen all 3 stages previously.  I wonder how often such extreme color changes occur?


I did a mix of colors and wound up with a deep maroon but woke up the next day to deep purple soap


----------



## Meena

Chris_S said:


> You clearly havnt had a fo sieze on you yet using cp lmao that makes hp look tidy.
> 
> iv just mixed the lye and measure out the oils and butters for a 3 loaf batch going to try red and white stripes iv got a plan b if it doesnt work in which case its not a soap to represent my club colours it just happens to be red and white



Nope, have not had seize, ricing, volcano, nada.  Also do not use any FO, and so far, my EO choices haven't created any problem.  Mine are not from soap sellers, though, they come from 'health food' stores and mostly organic.

Best wishes for your red & white Wigan Warriors rugby team striped soaps!!  Sending you stripe mojo energy!!  and we want PICTURES, regardless of what happens!


----------



## Meena

Marilyn Norgart said:


> very pretty--impressed that you beveled it and love the design.  its kinda hard to judge the color--I think it looks grey but am assuming everybodies screen are a bit different



Looks lavender-grey (more grey) to me, also.


----------



## MGM

Zing said:


> Made lotion bars today (1/3 each of beeswax, coconut oil, shea butter plus EO) for birthday gift tomorrow.  Still can't believe I'm just now discovering these amazingly quick and easy things!  Mainly I'm avoiding shoveling the 9" of snow we got....I may have to make a second batch.



Aren't they fantastic? My mother and all her friends like them as a solid lotion for after their aquafit classes. I'm trying to find some nice tins for them, but so far they're fine with the plastic baggies. I avoid coconut oil due to allergies, but find that avocado, olive, apricot kernal, etc are great. And so easy and cheap. Have some (with menthol) on the stove right now!


----------



## MGM

Kahakan said:


> haha - a pro I am not. I have some students that want to learn soap-making, but I am an archaeologist and social scientist by trade. I teach sociology.


Interesting. I'm an instructional designer and *just yesterday* I was assigned SOC 101 to develop. We'll see how much of my decades-old Soc I remember...


----------



## Chris_S

Meena said:


> Nope, have not had seize, ricing, volcano, nada.  Also do not use any FO, and so far, my EO choices haven't created any problem.  Mine are not from soap sellers, though, they come from 'health food' stores and mostly organic.
> 
> Best wishes for your red & white Wigan Warriors rugby team striped soaps!!  Sending you stripe mojo energy!!  and we want PICTURES, regardless of what happens!



Well finished now and didnt go as i was hoping i mixed the batter to medium because i wanted it to be thicker so it didnt flow into the layer below but dumbass here forgot the fo i wanted to use slightly acc the trace so would of been better sb slightly less than i did. they went pretty well for a first try at stripes but afterwards it occured to me that it would of been much more uniform to use my ladel and then spatula methid to make the layers that way they would of been more even. Oh well they are done and tucked up in bed now. got more of the cavity bars than i expected got 2 loaf molds too not wrapped the bars because it was at thick trace by time i got to them so doubt they will take long to set anyways.


----------



## steffamarie

Ordered a bunch of FO samples from Nurture because I am out of CONTROL!!! This is ridiculous...14 new FOs on the way plus a 1lb square mold for me to try them out in. Help me! I need FO therapy XD


----------



## Chris_S

steffamarie said:


> Ordered a bunch of FO samples from Nurture because I am out of CONTROL!!! This is ridiculous...14 new FOs on the way plus a 1lb square mold for me to try them out in. Help me! I need FO therapy XD



Lmao Theres a massive waiting list me thinks saying that im running down my stash have far too many already. Nearly finished one my faves so debating ordering more defo best scent that stays in the soaps alot have felt kinda disguised by the soap itself but this is very potent even after unmolding. Do you have bakewell tart in america? also known as cherry bakewell?


----------



## MGM

KiwiMoose said:


> After two weeks cure they turned BLUE!  Who knows what's going to happen eh?
> Here's the photo evidence ( note soda ash @Marilyn Norgart):
> View attachment 35236
> View attachment 35237
> View attachment 35238



These are GREAT! I have the same mold, and it is currently holding some bath bombs which were *supposed* to be two-tone winter rose and black amethyst. The black amethyst mica made it look just like wet cement....we'll see after unmolding how that looks with winter rose....or maybe mine will turn a lovely colour like yours did (I know, they're a completely different beast, but...same mold??)


----------



## Meena

Ordered "Scientific Soapmaking" - Kevin Dunn's book.  Was about to purchase on Amazon, then called my favorite local (non-chain) bookstore and asked them to order it since they didn't stock it ...  so yeah -- did the "shop local" thing.  
I mentioned "giving you the money, instead of Amazon" and they thanked me profusely.

Have almost pulled the trigger 5 times since yesterday on making more soap, but struggling to get my motivation together for anything beyond the 4 Letter Game.  Feeling kind of blah and a bit down ...  Been out of the game for around 2 weeks.  Don't remember the last time that I even left the house.  I think it was the doctor visit on the 15th.


----------



## Chris_S

Meena said:


> Ordered "Scientific Soapmaking" - Kevin Dunn's book.  Was about to purchase on Amazon, then called my favorite local (non-chain) bookstore and asked them to order it since they didn't stock it ...  so yeah -- did the "shop local" thing.
> I mentioned "giving you the money, instead of Amazon" and they thanked me profusely.
> 
> Have almost pulled the trigger 5 times since yesterday on making more soap, but struggling to get my motivation together for anything beyond the 4 Letter Game.  Feeling kind of blah and a bit down ...  Been out of the game for around 2 weeks.  Don't remember the last time that I even left the house.  I think it was the doctor visit on the 15th.



@Meena feel free to message me if you need to rant or talk about anything chances are iv felt like that or similar pretty recently although very likely for a different reason. please bear in mind i am in england and its nearly 2am though not that am tired yet although iv yet to take my meds which do make me sleepy. please dont suffer in silence


----------



## Zing

Chris_S said:


> procrastination at its best. i do however feel your pain iv been out today but yesterday i spent the day just feeling sorry for myself. i wasnt fit for the outside world with the mood i was in yesterday and i risked bumping into people iv made very clear i want nothing to do with and would happily put in hospital should i ever have to come face to face with them again so was for everyones good that i stayed a hermit yesterday


Yikeskers, you're scaring me, Dude!  I think you need to go to your happy place....


----------



## Meena

Chris_S said:


> @Meena feel free to message me if you need to rant or talk about anything chances are iv felt like that or similar pretty recently although very likely for a different reason. please bear in mind i am in england and its nearly 2am though not that am tired yet although iv yet to take my meds which do make me sleepy. please dont suffer in silence



That is SO sweet of you, Chris!!  Thank you!!!   I'm not here alone -- my partner is in the house with me.  I'm just still having a bit of problem from the concussion.  You have yourself a good sleep tonight, and no worries about me!


----------



## Chris_S

Zing said:


> Yikeskers, you're scaring me, Dude!  I think you need to go to your happy place....



Oh believe me if you knew what iv had to deal with and the bs thats been done and said to me you would understand why i feel like that. I feel better today and i'll be fine iv got a cat here purring for a fuss from me think hes appologising for making such a racket earlier when i finished soaping and let them back inside. Its more that i just know when its a bad idea to go outside at certain times when im in that kinda mood and theres a higher risk of bumping into someone i wish to avoid. Oh and believe it or not im really not a violent person or even particually angry either


----------



## Chris_S

Meena said:


> That is SO sweet of you, Chris!!  Thank you!!!   I'm not here alone -- my partner is in the house with me.  I'm just still having a bit of problem from the concussion.  You have yourself a good sleep tonight, and no worries about me!



Oh good make sure you talk it out if you need to i learnt the hard way that bottling it up doesnt help. I am getting cat cuddles on my sofa from the fatty cat so might end up falling asleep with him on the sofa again tonight hes literally forcing cuddles from me lmao.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Misschief said:


> I'm hoping I can get to Step Two tomorrow.


I'm done!  It's taken me the best part of the day, but my challenge entry is ready.  Will take some pics later as the evening cools off a bit and the light is better. Then I have to wait to post them of course, once the challenge entries are open.
Exciting!


----------



## Meena

Chris_S said:


> Oh good make sure you talk it out if you need to i learnt the hard way that bottling it up doesnt help. I am getting cat cuddles on my sofa from the fatty cat so might end up falling asleep with him on the sofa again tonight hes literally forcing cuddles from me lmao.



Beautiful animal, he is!!


----------



## Chris_S

Meena said:


> Beautiful animal, he is!!



He is and we have gone through alot together and hes always been there for me a simple pick up cuddle and chin tickle gets him purring in my ear he is a bit of a fatty though sure he gets fed somewhere else his brother is like a stick in comparision but doesnt get fed anymore than Tyson does


----------



## Zing

Chris_S said:


> He is and we have gone through alot together and hes always been there for me a simple pick up cuddle and chin tickle gets him purring in my ear he is a bit of a fatty though sure he gets fed somewhere else his brother is like a stick in comparision but doesnt get fed anymore than Tyson does


My kitty Celie HATES it when I soap because I lock her in the basement so she doesn't get into the lye solution, and loudly lets me know how unhappy she is.  She is a _very_ curious one, that one, so I'm protecting her.  She's the best and seems to know when her people need her to be a lovey and to purr.  Sounds like you've got a good furry friend there, glad to know!


----------



## Chris_S

Zing said:


> My kitty Celie HATES it when I soap because I lock her in the basement so she doesn't get into the lye solution, and loudly lets me know how unhappy she is.  She is a _very_ curious one, that one, so I'm protecting her.  She's the best and seems to know when her people need her to be a lovey and to purr.  Sounds like you've got a good furry friend there, glad to know!



Iv got 2 tyson and bruno they are brothers. Tyson escaped out the cat box when i adopted them and was wondering stray for about 5 weeks before being caught. Poor thing was full of ticks when i got him home and you should have heard the noise they both made the morning i came down after i got him back it was absolutly one the most heart breaking things iv ever heard there was no way i could keep them apart a second longer. We all have a different kinda bond bruno kinda snuggles and wants a massive fuss. tyson is happy with just cuddles and some company. Funny story not long after i had him back i went to an appointment at the hospital for a phyciatric assessment and as i was getting ready i heard tyson come in the house so went to see him for a cuddle and he brought me and left me a single bird feather and dropped it on my bottom step of my stairs as if it was a good luck present i took the feather with me and honestly that was first time someone other than my regular doc and colleagues seemed to care, understand and want to help with how i had been feeling.

I lock them outside just out of precaution really now iv got everything setup in my spare bedroom i could technically safely soap with them in the house but if there was a spill i would be trying to stop them while also trying to sort the spill out so just feel happier with them being out of harms way. And as for noise i cant hear a thing i know they meow at the window but its hard enough to not even be able see bruno at night let alone hearing him


----------



## msunnerstood

Meena said:


> I'll have to try HP pretty soon.  I like the unplanned, amalgamated-type look the cut bars seem to have with that process.
> 
> Is it necessary to have a separate crock pot for soaping?  What is the consensus on this forum about that?
> 
> I did buy a tall SS pot at ARC store recently for HP (either planned or emergency HP fix of a CP disaster, should I have one occur), but many people seem to say HP is safer and perhaps more controllable in a crock pot/slow cooker.


Unplanned? No. I plan my designs, colors, fragrance, tops etc. HP takes a bit longer of course but I also love not worrying about ash or soap on a stick. I do miss not being able to get the creamy looking tops you can get with CP though. I figured out how to pipe HP and I love the look of that so who knows, maybe someday I can get the creamy top too. Both techniques has pro's and cons.

Separate Crock Pot is a must for HP just like separate bowls for CP.


----------



## Hbsmith121

I have both of those molds. The rectangular ones make a smaller size/weight bar, and the silicone is very thick. So I poked holes in the mold because they can be 'soft' after a few days, not from my recipe but because there is no airflow in the mold.

These are the molds I ordered today, that are coming Monday.  I think my soaps will still go through gel phase in the rectangles, since they are close together, but I might have to take extra care to gel the ones in the flower molds -- time will tell.  Please chime in about this, if you have any experience with it.  TIA

View attachment 35217
View attachment 35218
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Donee'

Planted a whole bunch of Marigold seeds so i can get the petals.


----------



## Hendejm

I’m wrapping a bunch of soaps today. I’ve told myself that I need to cut my inventory in half before I make any more soap. I don’t sell but I want feedback from other people before I make a bunch of soap that is subpar. I tweet constantly and looking for that perfect base recipe...I’m close I think!


----------



## steffamarie

Chris_S said:


> Lmao Theres a massive waiting list me thinks saying that im running down my stash have far too many already. Nearly finished one my faves so debating ordering more defo best scent that stays in the soaps alot have felt kinda disguised by the soap itself but this is very potent even after unmolding. Do you have bakewell tart in america? also known as cherry bakewell?



I know what a bakewell is but I’ve never had one or seen one here :/ I have plenty of FOs that I need to soap...but it’s just so exciting to get MORE!!!!


----------



## Chris_S

steffamarie said:


> I know what a bakewell is but I’ve never had one or seen one here :/ I have plenty of FOs that I need to soap...but it’s just so exciting to get MORE!!!!



I agree i have to admit i do love a cherry bakewell but the smell of this fo far surpasses the actual eating of one not sure iv come across any fo that is quite so realistic. I have cola cube fo too have you heard of them little cube sweets covered in sugar think they are red these days think they used to be brown takes me back to my childhood memories.

Cut end off my cherry and white rugby soap definatly didnt come out as i planned think i know what i did wrong but i actually really like how it did come out and oh my it smells amazing. Got my charcoal today so planning a black and white stripped charcoal and white clay soap with poppy seeds. as a face soap reason im thinking stripes or swirls is because i want to use the charcoal and clay but dont want a nasty grey coloured soap


----------



## MGM

My soapy thing of the day is to watch ash develop! I've made 3 batches of CP soap: a two-tone beer soap at a workshop where I was closely supervised and everything went great; spritzed with alcohol, wrapped in plastic and then a towel.. #2 was the one where I wore swimming goggles and didn't dissolve my lye all the way; split the batter into main coloured with colorant, 2 small amounts coloured with charcoal and zinc oxide, batter thickened fast and my intended swirls became lumps, but I got it in the loaf mold and smoothed out. Sprayed with alcohol and wrapped in a towel (but not plastic, I don't think). #3 was a week later: copper, yellow and white shampoo bars in individual molds. I ran out of time before an appointment, and didn't spray nor wrap in any way, just rushed out the door. Also made the tops very lumpy to provide "finger grips" on the soaps.
Well! The shampoo bars developed ash within 3 days or so. I didn't mind much, as there was white in the soap and it kind of goes. The baby blue loaf developed ash about 10 days later! I thought I was out of the woods on that one. The original soap was made end of Nov, and no  ash.
I don't *mind* it necessarily, but I didn't think it had happened, especially on the blue loaf. How late does ash usually show up??


----------



## Meena

msunnerstood said:


> Unplanned? No. I plan my designs, colors, fragrance, tops etc. HP takes a bit longer of course but I also love not worrying about ash or soap on a stick. I do miss not being able to get the creamy looking tops you can get with CP though. I figured out how to pipe HP and I love the look of that so who knows, maybe someday I can get the creamy top too. Both techniques has pro's and cons.
> 
> Separate Crock Pot is a must for HP just like separate bowls for CP.



I hope, in my ignorance, that i didn't offend you by saying 'unplanned' looking.  How on earth did you make that amazingly beautiful marbling effect on your recent rose bars?!?  (I just thought that's how HP comes out sometimes.)


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

KiwiMoose said:


> I'm done!  It's taken me the best part of the day, but my challenge entry is ready.  Will take some pics later as the evening cools off a bit and the light is better. Then I have to wait to post them of course, once the challenge entries are open.
> Exciting!


cant wait to see it!!!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Chris_S said:


> I agree i have to admit i do love a cherry bakewell but the smell of this fo far surpasses the actual eating of one not sure iv come across any fo that is quite so realistic. I have cola cube fo too have you heard of them little cube sweets covered in sugar think they are red these days think they used to be brown takes me back to my childhood memories.
> 
> Cut end off my cherry and white rugby soap definatly didnt come out as i planned think i know what i did wrong but i actually really like how it did come out and oh my it smells amazing. Got my charcoal today so planning a black and white stripped charcoal and white clay soap with poppy seeds. as a face soap reason im thinking stripes or swirls is because i want to use the charcoal and clay but dont want a nasty grey coloured soap


even if it didn't turn out the way you wanted it is still pretty.  haha it seems to be a soaping thing


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

msunnerstood said:


> Unplanned? No. I plan my designs, colors, fragrance, tops etc. HP takes a bit longer of course but I also love not worrying about ash or soap on a stick. I do miss not being able to get the creamy looking tops you can get with CP though. I figured out how to pipe HP and I love the look of that so who knows, maybe someday I can get the creamy top too. Both techniques has pro's and cons.
> 
> Separate Crock Pot is a must for HP just like separate bowls for CP.


please post some pics of your soap you piped.  I like the rustic looking tops on HP


----------



## Chris_S

MGM said:


> My soapy thing of the day is to watch ash develop! I've made 3 batches of CP soap: a two-tone beer soap at a workshop where I was closely supervised and everything went great; spritzed with alcohol, wrapped in plastic and then a towel.. #2 was the one where I wore swimming goggles and didn't dissolve my lye all the way; split the batter into main coloured with colorant, 2 small amounts coloured with charcoal and zinc oxide, batter thickened fast and my intended swirls became lumps, but I got it in the loaf mold and smoothed out. Sprayed with alcohol and wrapped in a towel (but not plastic, I don't think). #3 was a week later: copper, yellow and white shampoo bars in individual molds. I ran out of time before an appointment, and didn't spray nor wrap in any way, just rushed out the door. Also made the tops very lumpy to provide "finger grips" on the soaps.
> Well! The shampoo bars developed ash within 3 days or so. I didn't mind much, as there was white in the soap and it kind of goes. The baby blue loaf developed ash about 10 days later! I thought I was out of the woods on that one. The original soap was made end of Nov, and no  ash.
> I don't *mind* it necessarily, but I didn't think it had happened, especially on the blue loaf. How late does ash usually show up??



@MGM you can get rid of soda ash by putting it over steam i saw someone suggest boiling a pan of water and holding the soap over it once it starts to boil. personally id hold it with tongs as i dont fancy getting steam burns



Marilyn Norgart said:


> even if it didn't turn out the way you wanted it is still pretty.  haha it seems to be a soaping thing



Oh i know i really like how its turned out even if it wasnt planned like that. Definatly going to use that colour combo to do some swirls. My last duel colour soap cane out sooooooo much nicer than i even expected it to


----------



## Zing

I rebatched some lotion bars.  Back when I was experimenting to duplicate a name brand, I ended up with a huge batch that was a huge disappointment (way too soft and oily).  To get the right proportions, I had to melt that first batch and add a ton more beeswax and hard butters.  Now I've got lotion bars up to my ears -- may have to pay folks to take them away.


----------



## msunnerstood

Marilyn Norgart said:


> please post some pics of your soap you piped.  I like the rustic looking tops on HP


Not the best pic but my lighting is finicky in my soaping room.


----------



## msunnerstood

Meena said:


> I hope, in my ignorance, that i didn't offend you by saying 'unplanned' looking.  How on earth did you make that amazingly beautiful marbling effect on your recent rose bars?!?  (I just thought that's how HP comes out sometimes.)


That one was fun. I in the pot swirled the two red/pink colors just a bit. I used the white as a layer in between pours and then used a gear tie to swirl once it was molded.


----------



## Meena

msunnerstood said:


> That one was fun. I in the pot swirled the two red/pink colors just a bit. I used the white as a layer in between pours and then used a gear tie to swirl once it was molded.



Wow!  Your swirl mojo was on High when you made that soap, it's one of my top 5 favorite looks I've seen on this forum!

I'm running over the the HP Forum section (assuming there's one) so I avoid asking a bunch more dumb questions about HP!!!


----------



## Misschief

I managed to get my challenge soap  made.


----------



## Chris_S

Meena said:


> Wow!  Your swirl mojo was on High when you made that soap, it's one of my top 5 favorite looks I've seen on this forum!
> 
> I'm running over the the HP Forum section (assuming there's one) so I avoid asking a bunch more dumb questions about HP!!!



Pretty sure there isnt one but youtube is full of videos of hp soap making that might help sort your basic questions you may have


----------



## Meena

Chris_S said:


> Pretty sure there isnt one but youtube is full of videos of hp soap making that might help sort your basic questions you may have



yeah, just finding random threads, which i will read and then search the internet and youtube!  thanks


----------



## msunnerstood

Meena said:


> Wow!  Your swirl mojo was on High when you made that soap, it's one of my top 5 favorite looks I've seen on this forum!
> 
> I'm running over the the HP Forum section (assuming there's one) so I avoid asking a bunch more dumb questions about HP!!!


It wasnt a dumb question at all. There is a lot I dont know about CP soap too.


----------



## MGM

Chris_S said:


> @MGM you can get rid of soda ash by putting it over steam i saw someone suggest boiling a pan of water and holding the soap over it once it starts to boil. personally id hold it with tongs as i dont fancy getting steam burns



Steam alone will do it, huh? I thought you had to steam + rub, and my tops are so lumpy will all sorts of crevices that I figured it was a losing battle.
Might try this on a few of them and then see if it's worth the effort. So far my only audience is ME, and I'm pretty easy to please....


----------



## Chris_S

MGM said:


> Steam alone will do it, huh? I thought you had to steam + rub, and my tops are so lumpy will all sorts of crevices that I figured it was a losing battle.
> Might try this on a few of them and then see if it's worth the effort. So far my only audience is ME, and I'm pretty easy to please....



I actually quite like the way soda ash looks on some of my soap im more bothered by the partial gel on my beer soap that just plain ruins the look of them but oh well.

You might have to get a cloth and wipe it but for the effort it takes to boil a pan of water id say its worth a try

Off upstairs to soap again still not in a great mood today and really not looking forward to tomorrow. Its going to be a charcoal, clay and poppy seed face soap and more than like ugly as sin too but for once im going for practicality over attractive swirls ect


----------



## Misschief

Another thing you can do is create a steam chamber with a plastic tote. Place your soap in the tote, then add a bowl of boiling hot water and put the lid on the tote. I haven't tried this personally but I remember having read about it somewhere, some time back.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

msunnerstood said:


> Not the best pic but my lighting is finicky in my soaping room.
> 
> View attachment 35270


TH

that's pretty cool looking, thanks for sharing.  how hot was that in your hands though


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Zing said:


> I rebatched some lotion bars.  Back when I was experimenting to duplicate a name brand, I ended up with a huge batch that was a huge disappointment (way too soft and oily).  To get the right proportions, I had to melt that first batch and add a ton more beeswax and hard butters.  Now I've got lotion bars up to my ears -- may have to pay folks to take them away.


hahaha, I know what ya mean


----------



## Chris_S

Well iv just had a really bad spill the entire loaf mold sized batch has just poured out everywhere after i mixed to a thick trace i realised i hadnt prepped the eo for the scent. so i put the sb down thinking it was safe the moment i turned my back it fell over and wiped out the entire bowl of batter. all down the bench then the wall and then the floor were all covered in the thick black batter so i got about 6 towels and tried my best to mop it all up ran and grabbed a scrubbing brush and the vinegar and scrubbed like mad then went down and threw all the towels in the washing machine and put it on rinse. then off with the clothes and straight in shower to make sure anything that was on my skin was throughly washed off. scary but im surprised how calm i was think im more annoyed that iv not got my soap now.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Chris_S said:


> Well iv just had a really bad spill the entire loaf mold sized batch has just poured out everywhere after i mixed to a thick trace i realised i hadnt prepped the eo for the scent. so i put the sb down thinking it was safe the moment i turned my back it fell over and wiped out the entire bowl of batter. all down the bench then the wall and then the floor were all covered in the thick black batter so i got about 6 towels and tried my best to mop it all up ran and grabbed a scrubbing brush and the vinegar and scrubbed like mad then went down and threw all the towels in the washing machine and put it on rinse. then off with the clothes and straight in shower to make sure anything that was on my skin was throughly washed off. scary but im surprised how calm i was think im more annoyed that iv not got my soap now.


yikes!!! glad you are ok


----------



## Meena

Chris_S said:


> Well iv just had a really bad spill the entire loaf mold sized batch has just poured out everywhere after i mixed to a thick trace i realised i hadnt prepped the eo for the scent. so i put the sb down thinking it was safe the moment i turned my back it fell over and wiped out the entire bowl of batter. all down the bench then the wall and then the floor were all covered in the thick black batter so i got about 6 towels and tried my best to mop it all up ran and grabbed a scrubbing brush and the vinegar and scrubbed like mad then went down and threw all the towels in the washing machine and put it on rinse. then off with the clothes and straight in shower to make sure anything that was on my skin was throughly washed off. scary but im surprised how calm i was think im more annoyed that iv not got my soap now.



OMG!  Glad you are okay, and hope there's no damage to your room.  I think you are supposed to wait until the next day to put the towels in the washer -- for future reference, if needed.  Hopefully will never be needed, though.


----------



## Allen

I made a kind of an experimental soap today.
  It is a soap that had ingredients similar to previous batches with a little tweaking. I got some silicone molds for Christmas and I wanted to try one with 6 bars in the mold. Also had a Pringle’s can that I wanted to play with. The soap was scented with a blend of three essential oils.( 5x orange with a couple of drops of clove bud and patchouli) I thought that with the citrus scents that it would look good with a little orange tint to it. I had some 1000 mg capsules of turmeric so I thought I would add some and see what I get.  I added one capsule to start off and see how deep the color was. Wow, one capsule was way more than what I was looking for. This batch had a little over 34 ounces of oils and almost 53 ounces total.  This soap looks like a pumpkin purée so far.
I hope it tones down a bit as it cures.


----------



## Chris_S

Marilyn Norgart said:


> yikes!!! glad you are ok



Im fine thanks just got the shock of my life when i turned round and saw the spill then right away went into clean up mode. i needed a shower after making the soap anyways lmao



Meena said:


> OMG!  Glad you are okay, and hope there's no damage to your room.  I think you are supposed to wait until the next day to put the towels in the washer -- for future reference, if needed.  Hopefully will never be needed, though.



The room isnt decorated and has half the wall paper ripped off from when i bought the house and got it rewired which involved channelling the wall so as long as it doesnt start eating away at the plaster thatll be fine my immidiate attention went to the floor because i just have floor boards with no carpet down so that was what i really wanted to clean up the desk is just an old wooden desk not really a big deal if it gets damaged. Just glad i kept calm and just got on with clearing up. Iv got a dentists appointment right next to the building i used to work in and im in the process of threatening them with court so not on good terms so ill remake the soap i spilt tonight tomorrow afternoon but ill make sure i prep the eo this time before i start mixing


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Allen said:


> I made a experimental soap today. It is a soap that had ingredients similar to previous batches with a little tweaking. I got some silicone molds for Christmas and I wanted to try one with 6 bars in the mold. Also had a Pringle’s can that I wanted to play with. The soap was scented with a blend of three essential oils.( 5x orange with a couple of drops of clove bud and patchouli) I thought that with the citrus scents that it would look good with a little orange tint to it. I had some 1000 mg capsules of turmeric so I thought I would add some and see what I get. So, I added one capsule to start off and see how deep the color was. Wow, one capsule was way more that I was looking for. This batch had a little over 34 ounces of oils and almost 53 ounces total.  This soap looks like a pumpkin purée so far.
> I hope it tones down a bit as it cures.


just a question?  could one use the spice turmeric for color too--just asking cuz I think the color is pretty.  how did you like the pringles can? we tried that and the temps were close to 110 and the stuff got real hot and just grew out of the tube.  I read somewhere that it heats up a lot more cuz of the lining in them, did this happen to you?


----------



## Chris_S

Marilyn Norgart said:


> just a question?  could one use the spice turmeric for color too--just asking cuz I think the color is pretty.  how did you like the pringles can? we tried that and the temps were close to 110 and the stuff got real hot and just grew out of the tube.  I read somewhere that it heats up a lot more cuz of the lining in them, did this happen to you?



I saw someone the other day saying thwy used termeric think it was on a thread called something like my first soap


----------



## Allen

Marilyn Norgart said:


> just a question?  could one use the spice turmeric for color too--just asking cuz I think the color is pretty.  how did you like the pringles can? we tried that and the temps were close to 110 and the stuff got real hot and just grew out of the tube.  I read somewhere that it heats up a lot more cuz of the lining in them, did this happen to you?


 
 I have not used spice turmeric but have read that you can. It really should be about the same I think. 
 I lined the inside of the Pringles can with butcher paper. It all looked good for the few minutes that it was poured. I wrapped in a a towel because it is in my garage and it’s not overly warm out there.


----------



## atiz

Marilyn Norgart said:


> just a question?  could one use the spice turmeric for color too--just asking cuz I think the color is pretty.  how did you like the pringles can? we tried that and the temps were close to 110 and the stuff got real hot and just grew out of the tube.  I read somewhere that it heats up a lot more cuz of the lining in them, did this happen to you?


I have used turmeric spice -- both as added at trace and as infusion. It works both ways.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Allen said:


> I have not used spice turmeric but have read that you can. It really should be about the same I think.
> I lined the inside of the Pringles can with butcher paper. It all looked good for the few minutes that it was poured. I wrapped in a a towel because it is in my garage and it’s not overly warm out there.


curious to how its going to go for you!!  ours started after about 10 minutes or so.  the soap turned out well just cut the funky end off (and into funky bars  )but it actually was one of the nicest smelling soaps we made


----------



## msunnerstood

Marilyn Norgart said:


> TH
> 
> that's pretty cool looking, thanks for sharing.  how hot was that in your hands though


Not bad. I actually used a cookie press type thing with a hard plastic tube and tumbler and through my rubber gloves it only felt slightly warm.


----------



## Allen

Marilyn Norgart said:


> curious to how its going to go for you!!  ours started after about 10 minutes or so.  the soap turned out well just cut the funky end off (and into funky bars  )but it actually was one of the nicest smelling soaps we made



Marilyn,
 I just took a peek and all is good. I don’t think the soap raised at all. It was in the 50’s in the garage today while I was soaping. I mixed the lye water into the oils at about 120-125 degrees. After I was finished I covered the soap with cardboard and towels. I will take pics after cutting tomorrow.


----------



## Meena

Was going to try my first HP tonight, but my instant read thermometer was dead -- i left the switch on ON. 

Made a spreadsheet of all my soaps made so far, everything from amt of oils used, fatty acid profiles of the batches, oil characteristics, and other stats because the Science part of my brain is saying: What are you doing for comparision? How much are your batches varying, since you are selecting from the same 6 or 7 oils each time? How can you compare recipes unless they vary more than a little? How can you analyze the soaps when you use them without a side-by-side comparison of the recipes?

When my "Scientific Soapmaking" book comes, I'll be able to take this analysis even further! Also, I should be able to do some interesting anaylses with Excel's Pivot function. And, once I start using these soaps, I can add more data so I can begin to understand what i like, what worked as planned, etc.

Tomorrow, I think I'll pick up some sunflower oil and OO (as opposed to EVOO).
My pretty silicone molds arrive tomorrow, also, so I expect there will be new soap!


----------



## Misschief

I unmolded  my challenge soap but it's still a bit too soft to cut. So far, I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## Dean

Dawni said:


> Wrapped a couple of soaps to send with my dad, who is traveling back to Abu Dhabi tomorrow. Or should I say later..
> 
> Anyway, these soaps are techinally testers disguised as gifts for some good friends of mine there.
> 
> Speaking of disguised testers... My cousin just got hers, in Dubai. She's one of my best supporters and wanted to try out my soaps in that kind of climate, so I guess it's not really a disguise anymore lol
> View attachment 35232
> 
> Recycled brown paper from supermarket purchases (clean and dry lol), inside a box my EOs came in, and wrapped in twine from a wine package. The only thing I bought was the star tag, which came in 200pcs lol



I like the rustic recycled wrapping.  Can ur family sell ur soap in Dubai?  I hear they r stinking-rich from oil and have $$$ to burn


----------



## Zing

Chris_S said:


> Well iv just had a really bad spill the entire loaf mold sized batch has just poured out everywhere after i mixed to a thick trace i realised i hadnt prepped the eo for the scent. so i put the sb down thinking it was safe the moment i turned my back it fell over and wiped out the entire bowl of batter. all down the bench then the wall and then the floor were all covered in the thick black batter so i got about 6 towels and tried my best to mop it all up ran and grabbed a scrubbing brush and the vinegar and scrubbed like mad then went down and threw all the towels in the washing machine and put it on rinse. then off with the clothes and straight in shower to make sure anything that was on my skin was throughly washed off. scary but im surprised how calm i was think im more annoyed that iv not got my soap now.


What a day you are having!  So sorry!  I'm secretly glad you shared this not so picture-perfect moment, it lets me know I'm not the only one that messes up!



Allen said:


> I made a kind of an experimental soap today.
> It is a soap that had ingredients similar to previous batches with a little tweaking. I got some silicone molds for Christmas and I wanted to try one with 6 bars in the mold. Also had a Pringle’s can that I wanted to play with. The soap was scented with a blend of three essential oils.( 5x orange with a couple of drops of clove bud and patchouli) I thought that with the citrus scents that it would look good with a little orange tint to it. I had some 1000 mg capsules of turmeric so I thought I would add some and see what I get.  I added one capsule to start off and see how deep the color was. Wow, one capsule was way more than what I was looking for. This batch had a little over 34 ounces of oils and almost 53 ounces total.  This soap looks like a pumpkin purée so far.
> I hope it tones down a bit as it cures.


That is a GREAT shade of bold orange!  Still waiting for when we can share scents via the inter-webs because your blend sounds fantastic!


----------



## Dawni

atiz said:


> I have used turmeric spice -- both as added at trace and as infusion. It works both ways.


Ditto for HP as well


Meena said:


> Was going to try my first HP tonight, but my instant read thermometer was dead -- i left the switch on ON.


I have not used a thermometer coz I don't have one lol. But I have it on good advice that you just need to hover your hand over your oils and lye water to gauge if they're more or less in the same temp range. You'll be heating it all up anyway. Just don't mix one that's very cold and one that's very hot.. 


Misschief said:


> I unmolded  my challenge soap but it's still a bit too soft to cut. So far, I'm pretty happy with it.


The suspense is giving me shivers lol


Dean said:


> I like the rustic recycled wrapping.  Can ur family sell ur soap in Dubai?  I hear they r stinking-rich from oil and have $$$ to burn


I wish!! Haha.. But like all countries there is "a dirty side" to Dubai which might surprise many, and with only 10% locals in the whole of the UAE, you can imagine the range of spending power there is.


----------



## KiwiMoose

I completed my challenge soaps and posted pics


----------



## melinda48

Dennis said:


> Hmmmm.  Well, I perused Peak fragrance oils, read up on different methods, found a container and put it in the car for tomorrow's road trip to the beach for some sea water.  Should have gone yesterday but trip was cut short by a visit to a new pizza joint.  They won't be there long I suspect.
> I ordered coconut oil, lard, shea butter, vegetable shortening (palm), and checked on olive oil.  Gotta watch those prices.  I used to buy the big jug as it was cheaper after per ounce calculation.  Now, the 101oz jug is the most expensive ($0.20/oz) and the cheapest ($0.14/oz)  is the 25oz bottle.  Gotta watch em.  Has anyone used the African Shea Butter from WalMart?  I'm taking the chance.
> I can't seem to be able to pull the trigger and buy the KD8000 scale.  Don't know why.  If my old Escali would just up and crap out it would be no problem.  It just stares at me as if it knows and is saying "I know, you just want to kick me to the curb and go with that sweet new thing, all shiny and cute".  Actually I'm just frugal and don't need it but want it.  It's a short run from frugal, to thrifty to CHEAP.
> It's not soap, but the Santos Tour Down Under comes on at midnight here.  Gotta watch.


We buy our coconut oil at BigLots. Every three months they have a 20% off sale. Their 101 oz. is usually $12.00. We got it for $9. Didn’t know Walmart carried Shea butter. Please let me know how it is.



Misschief said:


> Wow... one good soap yesterday and one uncooperative soap today. What was supposed to be green turned to mustard colour. Added the fragrance and it accelerated (it didn't last time I used it). My mold is overflowing; the base soap is liquid, the colour swirls almost solid already. I think I might have to go back to beginner status. I am NOT amused.


It is heartening to know that even experienced spapers deal with trials and tribulations just like us newbies. it gives me hope!



Meena said:


> Where did you find your molds, dear heart?


Same here. It is an addiction for sure!


----------



## melinda48

Two loaves of cherry almond soap unmolded yesterday evening. Will but into bars today. I think I will make some more lavender soap today as well as some salt soap while I am waiting for my cold water FO from BB to arrive. 

Did an experimental batch using the Cold Water FO and all of the men I surveyed loved it! Can’t wait to make more of this soap.


----------



## Misschief

KiwiMoose said:


> I completed my challenge soaps and posted pics


I'm almost embarrassed to post my pics now. Those are stunning, Kiwi! Very nicely done!


----------



## Dawni

Misschief said:


> I'm almost embarrassed to post my pics now. Those are stunning, Kiwi! Very nicely done!


Good thing it's only almost


----------



## Meena

Dawni said:


> Ditto for HP as well
> 
> I have not used a thermometer coz I don't have one lol. But I have it on good advice that you just need to hover your hand over your oils and lye water to gauge if they're more or less in the same temp range.



Hi Dawni!  The videos I watched on HP yesterday seemed to say that one wants to keep the cook temp to no more than about 170F to maybe 180F so the soap doesn't burn, and I don't feel capable of judging that without a thermometer.

How do you avoid burning the soap?  Have you come up with any techniques for HP that are different than the usual instructions?



melinda48 said:


> Same here. It is an addiction for sure!


 
Found the flower molds on Amazon.  Miss Moose was elbow-deep in soap painting and couldn't reply. 

Out for delivery
Arriving today by 8 PM




2 Pcs 6 cavity assorted silicone flower
Sold by: JUSLIN
$11.99




Rectangle silicone soap molds by the Silly Pops
Sold by: MyShopUA
$12.99


----------



## amd

Washed soap dishes. Updated stock for colors in SM3. Packaged an order and samples for a brewery. Set out stuff to make soap, but didn't do it. I went through a period of soapmaking blahs last year around this time, and it has hit again. I'm going to push through and get my challenge soap made tonight and do a run through of the farm show demo. I won't have properly cured soap to hand out, so will need to figure something else out. Procrastination wins again.


----------



## Chris_S

Meena said:


> Hi Dawni!  The videos I watched on HP yesterday seemed to say that one wants to keep the cook temp to no more than about 170F to maybe 180F so the soap doesn't burn, and I don't feel capable of judging that without a thermometer.
> 
> How do you avoid burning the soap?  Have you come up with any techniques for HP that are different than the usual instructions?



She doesnt have you see @Dawni 's soaps she keeps saying she is adding colours but its really that she keeps burning them to a crisp 

Take 2 for the charcoal clay and poppy seed soap tonight hopefully with no more spillages just check on where the spillage effected last night and looks like my quick clean up has saved all touched surfaces from any damage even the towels are undamaged and cleaned up fine. Am in a foul mood today so need to do something to cheer myself up


----------



## Meena

Chris_S said:


> Am in a foul mood today so need to do something to cheer myself up



Sorry that you are struggling lately.  Have you been in the sun much, lately -- or wrong time of year in GB?  Can you have a bit of a stroll to a little stream or pond, and have some time in nature?  Also, see what taking Fish Oil capsules every day might do for your mood (sounds odd, I know, but trust me )


----------



## shunt2011

Check the rest of my soapies I made this weekend / need to un-mold those I made yesterday when I get home from work and cut them.  Didn't get as many made as I had planned but that's okay.  I have enough lye to make another batch tonight or tomorrow.  I'm also running out of Coconut Oil, only have enough for 1 more batch, I never run out of supplies.....that's what happens when you haven't soaped since July.


----------



## Chris_S

Meena said:


> Sorry that you are struggling lately.  Have you been in the sun much, lately -- or wrong time of year in GB?  Can you have a bit of a stroll to a little stream or pond, and have some time in nature?  Also, see what taking Fish Oil capsules every day might do for your mood (sounds odd, I know, but trust me )



I do need to go pick some vit d tablets up but keep forgetting to go. Even in the summer i doubt most people in england especially the north where i am get enough vit d. Oh and plus its pitch black now its as good as dark by 5pm now

thank you for your concern and trying to help @Meena i appriciate it


----------



## KiwiMoose

Chris_S said:


> I do need to go pick some vit d tablets up but keep forgetting to go. Even in the summer i doubt most people in england especially the north where i am get enough vit d. Oh and plus its pitch black now its as good as dark by 5pm now
> 
> thank you for your concern and trying to help @Meena i appriciate it


When I got back here after spending 10 years in the UK all the doctors kept telling me to dose up on Vitamin D.  I think they were worried after my long stint over there that i would be depleted.


----------



## Chris_S

KiwiMoose said:


> When I got back here after spending 10 years in the UK all the doctors kept telling me to dose up on Vitamin D.  I think they were worried after my long stint over there that i would be depleted.



Iv got no hope after 31 plus years mostly living in the north west. And the south gets generally better weather than we do up here, strange i was always under the impression that new zealand had a fairly simular climate to the uk. Btw im not keen on using the term uk im from England might sound wierd but the scottish and welsh and half of ni dont even like the english so id prefer to identify as english not british saying that i lived in wales for 4 years and the hatred is definatly there however there are also alot of nice welsh people.

My mum is from just outside London near Dagenham i still take the mick out of here for talking posh. Did you ever travel up north in you time here? The lake district is one of my all time fave places to visit its absolutly beautiful.


----------



## MGM

Misschief said:


> I'm almost embarrassed to post my pics now. Those are stunning, Kiwi! Very nicely done!


Are those soap pics only viewable by people who signed up? Or am I just looking in the wrong place.
Anyway Misschief, they kinda made this challenge FOR her, so I bet Kiwi's are great!


----------



## Meena

MGM said:


> Are those soap pics only viewable by people who signed up? Or am I just looking in the wrong place.
> Anyway Misschief, they kinda made this challenge FOR her, so I bet Kiwi's are great!



https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/january-2019-smf-challenge-dots-entry-thread.73381/


----------



## MGM

Meena said:


> https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/january-2019-smf-challenge-dots-entry-thread.73381/


Thanks!! I was just refreshing the sign-up sheet thread and couldn't see anything!


----------



## Misschief

MGM said:


> Are those soap pics only viewable by people who signed up? Or am I just looking in the wrong place.
> Anyway Misschief, they kinda made this challenge FOR her, so I bet Kiwi's are great!


You're right... and they ARE gorgeous!


----------



## Dawni

Meena said:


> How do you avoid burning the soap?  Have you come up with any techniques for HP that are different than the usual instructions?


Goodness, no! Haha.. It took several failed and semi-failed initial batches for me to figure out the "stages" of hot process, as shown in the tons of videos I watched, and to realize that not all recipes will go through said stages visibly. Several people pointed that out to me here too. 

One of our awesome friends here also suggested that I can mold as soon as I see a lil bit of translucency and it'll continue cooking in the mold. So now, if I see my pot has gelled (translucent, as opposed to custard like) about 90% I switch the cooker off and add my additives and what not after.

To me, it was mostly watching out for the stages, and when I learned more, watching out for that last stage. Just cook on low and don't cook it past that and you should be fine. 


Chris_S said:


> She doesnt have you see @Dawni 's soaps she keeps saying she is adding colours but its really that she keeps burning them to a crisp
> 
> Take 2 for the charcoal clay and poppy seed soap tonight hopefully with no more spillages just check on where the spillage effected last night and looks like my quick clean up has saved all touched surfaces from any damage even the towels are undamaged and cleaned up fine. Am in a foul mood today so need to do something to cheer myself up


LOL it very well could be burnt soap, hence the marbling effect. You guys didn't see the major fail my first batch was, it was difficult to figure out what went wrong and someone even said I managed to create something else haha

Wonder if I dig up that post it'll cheer you up a bit @Chris_S haha


----------



## Chris_S

Dawni said:


> Goodness, no! Haha.. It took several failed and semi-failed initial batches for me to figure out the "stages" of hot process, as shown in the tons of videos I watched, and to realize that not all recipes will go through said stages visibly. Several people pointed that out to me here too.
> 
> One of our awesome friends here also suggested that I can mold as soon as I see a lil bit of translucency and it'll continue cooking in the mold. So now, if I see my pot has gelled (translucent, as opposed to custard like) about 90% I switch the cooker off and add my additives and what not after.
> 
> To me, it was mostly watching out for the stages, and when I learned more, watching out for that last stage. Just cook on low and don't cook it past that and you should be fine.
> 
> LOL it very well could be burnt soap, hence the marbling effect. You guys didn't see the major fail my first batch was, it was difficult to figure out what went wrong and someone even said I managed to create something else haha
> 
> Wonder if I dig up that post it'll cheer you up a bit @Chris_S haha



i think the safest answer to this would just be lets try and see cant do any harm.

Im just waiting for the lye to cool then melting my oils and getting on with making my first second attempt at a charcoal clay and poppy seed soap with lemon eo


----------



## msunnerstood

Meena said:


> Hi Dawni!  The videos I watched on HP yesterday seemed to say that one wants to keep the cook temp to no more than about 170F to maybe 180F so the soap doesn't burn, and I don't feel capable of judging that without a thermometer.
> 
> How do you avoid burning the soap?  Have you come up with any techniques for HP that are different than the usual instructions?
> 
> 
> 
> Found the flower molds on Amazon.  Miss Moose was elbow-deep in soap painting and couldn't reply.
> 
> Out for delivery
> Arriving today by 8 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 Pcs 6 cavity assorted silicone flower
> Sold by: JUSLIN
> $11.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rectangle silicone soap molds by the Silly Pops
> Sold by: MyShopUA
> $12.99


I soap at 190. I do stir a lot though. I am just careful to stop cooking as soon as the batter comes together so to speak and get a negative zap test. Its a matter of preference and what you are comfortable with. 170 is a good temp and you dont want to go lower if you want fluidity but you can cook hotter.


----------



## Allen

Today I cut the turmeric colored soap that I made yesterday.
It was really still too soft to remove from the silicone mold and the Pringles can, but I went ahead with it anyway. These are just for our use so the “rustic” look will be ok. The orange color really lightened up and is close to the color that I was hoping for. It appears that soap did not go through gel phase which is fine. I will leave the four other bars in the mold and check it again tomorrow. This soap is scented with the EO mix of 5x orange with a few drops of clove bud and patchouli.


----------



## Chris_S

Allen said:


> View attachment 35333
> View attachment 35334
> 
> Today I cut the turmeric colored soap that I made yesterday.
> It was really still too soft to remove from the silicone mold and the Pringles can, but I went ahead with it anyway. These are just for our use so the “rustic” look will be ok. The orange color really lightened up and is close to the color that I was hoping for. It appears that soap did not go through gel phase which is fine. I will leave the four other bars in the mold and check it again tomorrow. This soap is scented with the EO mix of 5x orange with a few drops of clove bud and patchouli.



Liking the colour they turned out thats not far off what the batter looks like with no colour with my recipe.

Iv just finished my charcoal, clay and poppy seed soap and its nicely tucked up in bed last time i used clay it over heated and had bad glyerin rivers so iv wrapped this one just in the one towel so hopefully itll still gel but not overheat just had a quick check and feels like its gelling but it was a medium to thick batter when i poured it


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

melinda48 said:


> It is heartening to know that even experienced spapers deal with trials and tribulations just like us newbies. it gives me hope!





Allen said:


> View attachment 35333
> View attachment 35334
> 
> Today I cut the turmeric colored soap that I made yesterday.
> It was really still too soft to remove from the silicone mold and the Pringles can, but I went ahead with it anyway. These are just for our use so the “rustic” look will be ok. The orange color really lightened up and is close to the color that I was hoping for. It appears that soap did not go through gel phase which is fine. I will leave the four other bars in the mold and check it again tomorrow. This soap is scented with the EO mix of 5x orange with a few drops of clove bud and patchouli.


wow that really did lighten up--I love it.  I have some orange I wanted to make so its good to see the before and after of the soap.  good job


----------



## Meena

msunnerstood said:


> I soap at 190. I do stir a lot though. I am just careful to stop cooking as soon as the batter comes together so to speak and get a negative zap test. Its a matter of preference and what you are comfortable with. 170 is a good temp and you dont want to go lower if you want fluidity but you can cook hotter.



Thanks for the tips.     I'm about to try this....   Pictures later or tomorrow.  (Then it's back to work on Wednesday.)


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

when I do my HP I only take the temps before I do trace and then what I was told to do was put the lid back on the crockpot (if you have a clear top or use the saran wrap that is sticky and cover the pot).  I was told not to take the lid off unless it is going to overflow and then you need to stir it down.  and you aren't supposed to fill the crock too full-mine is usually only 1/2 full and I haven't had any try to overflow on me. otherwise if you stir too much it dries it out. and you watch the top of the soap and it will start gelling around the outside and then work its way to the middle. I usually don't mess with it till its gelled all the way. and then I turn the crock off and stir and then stir in scents and colors.  and glop it into the mold making sure to crack it on the counter a couple times to get rid of bubbles--I usually am using a spoon to much it down. I have used my temp gun on it and it is usually around 170-185--I am thinking if you turn the crock on low it might not get any hotter than that.  I have done zap tests and haven't been zapped yet


----------



## dragonstar

Today I made my 4th batch . I used lard olive oil  coconut oil and a touch of shea . I'm seem to be be stuck on HP or transparent soap techs. This batch came out bast looking so far. Added mica to turn turquoise.  Small batch only 489 g oils.


----------



## msunnerstood

Marilyn Norgart said:


> when I do my HP I only take the temps before I do trace and then what I was told to do was put the lid back on the crockpot (if you have a clear top or use the saran wrap that is sticky and cover the pot).  I was told not to take the lid off unless it is going to overflow and then you need to stir it down.  and you aren't supposed to fill the crock too full-mine is usually only 1/2 full and I haven't had any try to overflow on me. otherwise if you stir too much it dries it out. and you watch the top of the soap and it will start gelling around the outside and then work its way to the middle. I usually don't mess with it till its gelled all the way. and then I turn the crock off and stir and then stir in scents and colors.  and glop it into the mold making sure to crack it on the counter a couple times to get rid of bubbles--I usually am using a spoon to much it down. I have used my temp gun on it and it is usually around 170-185--I am thinking if you turn the crock on low it might not get any hotter than that.  I have done zap tests and haven't been zapped yet


There are many different methods. I think its a preference thing. I cook hot but for a shorter time and I use a bit more water to account for evaporation when I stir. You will get more bubble ups when soaping hotter ive found.

Tonights soap is Aloe Clover.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

msunnerstood said:


> There are many different methods. I think its a preference thing. I cook hot but for a shorter time and I use a bit more water to account for evaporation when I stir. You will get more bubble ups when soaping hotter ive found.
> 
> Tonights soap is Aloe Clover.


good to know there are different methods, I have had good luck with the way I do it so its the only way I have done it--I was just reading a post about adding powdered colorants to the lye, interesting.  I usually wait till my lye and oil are around 110-100 to avoid the bubble ups.  have you ever had it burn on you?  I think mine usually takes around 1/2 hour to gel thru.  Aloe Clover sounds interesting--is that a scent or do you use aloe vera?


----------



## msunnerstood

Marilyn Norgart said:


> good to know there are different methods, I have had good luck with the way I do it so its the only way I have done it--I was just reading a post about adding powdered colorants to the lye, interesting.  I usually wait till my lye and oil are around 110-100 to avoid the bubble ups.  have you ever had it burn on you?  I think mine usually takes around 1/2 hour to gel thru.  Aloe Clover sounds interesting--is that a scent or do you use aloe vera?


I havent burned the soap at 190 but then I waited quite a wile before I increased my temps and had a feel for when it was done but not over done.

Aloe and Clover is a scent but I always do 50% of my liquid as Aloe Juice. Just molded it and popped it in the freezer. This is one of my new favorite scents. Its the first time Ive used it and I really like it.


----------



## Meena

Well, that wasn't so bad.    It does take about 40% longer time than CP, but the HP is interesting to watch.  Took a page from @msunnerstood 's book and stirred more than the tutorials say or do;  and perhaps as a result of the additional stirring, I never got a big rise out of the soap (which is from the air that develops, and that I probably stirred out in the 1st two phases).  There wasn't a lot of batter, though -- this was a 17.5 oz oils recipe I wrote.  I believe the temperature only got up to 182 F, which didn't hurt my feelings.  (One tutorial said it could go up to 200 F before burning the soap.)

The difference in color in the pics is that I began with red wine mica and after cook, added ultramarine blue (not a color morphing thing).  Molds are PVC plumbing sections.




  Didn't notice how blurry this shot was, sorry.



dragonstar said:


> Today I made my 4th batch . I used lard olive oil  coconut oil and a touch of shea . I'm seem to be be stuck on HP or transparent soap techs. This batch came out bast looking so far. Added mica to turn turquoise.  Small batch only 489 g oils.



We like to say here, "Pictures, or it never happened."


----------



## msunnerstood

Meena said:


> Well, that wasn't so bad.    It does take about 40% longer time than CP, but the HP is interesting to watch.  Took a page from @msunnerstood 's book and stirred more than the tutorials say or do;  and perhaps as a result of the additional stirring, I never got a big rise out of the soap (which is from the air that develops, and that I probably stirred out in the 1st two phases).  There wasn't a lot of batter, though -- this was a 17.5 oz oils recipe I wrote.  I believe the temperature only got up to 182 F, which didn't hurt my feelings.  (One tutorial said it could go up to 200 F before burning the soap.)
> 
> The difference in color in the pics is that I began with red wine mica and after cook, added ultramarine blue (not a color morphing thing).  Molds are PVC plumbing sections.
> 
> View attachment 35345
> View attachment 35346
> View attachment 35344
> Didn't notice how blurry this shot was, sorry.


Yay! Congrats! I have a mold I do 17 oz of oils for and it does seem to cook faster than a bigger batch in a bigger crock.

Here is my Aloe and Green clover


----------



## KiwiMoose

msunnerstood said:


> Yay! Congrats! I have a mold I do 17 oz of oils for and it does seem to cook faster than a bigger batch in a bigger crock.
> 
> Here is my Aloe and Green clover
> View attachment 35349


Ooh - that's lovely!  Love those colours together, I'm a huge fan of greens and teals.


----------



## KiwiMoose

When I made my first batch for the challenge it accelerated too quickly for me to use as challenge soap.  It's still soap, and it smells yummo! I used a combo of Jasmine and Anjou pear. Anyway I had some leftover 'paint' from the challenge soaps, so i thought I may as well do these too:


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

msunnerstood said:


> I havent burned the soap at 190 but then I waited quite a wile before I increased my temps and had a feel for when it was done but not over done.
> 
> Aloe and Clover is a scent but I always do 50% of my liquid as Aloe Juice. Just molded it and popped it in the freezer. This is one of my new favorite scents. Its the first time Ive used it and I really like it.


I love aloe and am very interested in a soap with this, it sounds very healing.  do you throw the juice in the lye then and does it kill the good properties of it then? this is so interesting.  cant remember but do you use Nuture Soap for your products?


----------



## msunnerstood

Marilyn Norgart said:


> I love aloe and am very interested in a soap with this, it sounds very healing.  do you throw the juice in the lye then and does it kill the good properties of it then? this is so interesting.  cant remember but do you use Nuture Soap for your products?


 Yes it is included in my Lai water and the light does not seem to kill anything. 
I do not use products from nurture soap the fragrance came from Aztech  In the Mica came from TKB.


----------



## JanelleTrebuna

I made soap on Sunday, scented with BB blossoms and berries fo and colored with purple and green micas.
I attempted an in the pot swirl. 
I was disappointed when I cut it.  I'm not sure if it was the discoloration caused by the fo (I only added it to the purple) or the fact that my soap is naturally more yellow tinged. It just wasn't as pretty as I had hoped.  It does smell great.
Waiting to take pics of inside in case it gets better with the curing.  
I've also ordered some titanium dioxide to make my base soap white so the colors show up better.

Janelle


----------



## Meena

msunnerstood said:


> Yay! Congrats! I have a mold I do 17 oz of oils for and it does seem to cook faster than a bigger batch in a bigger crock.
> 
> Here is my Aloe and Green clover
> View attachment 35349



Thanks, and oh man are your soaps *Gorgeous*!!!  You are the Queen of HP!!  

If I do this again (and I might), I will use a bit more water than full water (perhaps because our Colorado climate is so dry) and remove soap from heat at about 85% gel because I think I saw some dry bits and streaks, so may have overcooked a little...  and also, I didn't see where you said you put extra water because of all your stirring until after i was done!.

NOW my only 'issue' is how to get these out of the PVC molds ...  :/  So far they are not budging!!!  HELP!!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Meena said:


> Thanks, and oh man are your soaps *Gorgeous*!!!  You are the Queen of HP!!
> 
> If I do this again (and I might), I will use a bit more water than full water (perhaps because our Colorado climate is so dry) and remove soap from heat at about 85% gel because I think I saw some dry bits and streaks, so may have overcooked a little...  and also, I didn't see where you said you put extra water because of all your stirring until after i was done!.
> 
> NOW my only 'issue' is how to get these out of the PVC molds ...  :/  So far they are not budging!!!  HELP!!


I literally pull my mould inside out to get it off. Scarey stuff.


----------



## Misschief

Meena said:


> NOW my only 'issue' is how to get these out of the PVC molds ...  :/  So far they are not budging!!!  HELP!!


Try popping them in the freezer for a while.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

KiwiMoose said:


> When I made my first batch for the challenge it accelerated too quickly for me to use as challenge soap.  It's still soap, and it smells yummo! I used a combo of Jasmine and Anjou pear. Anyway I had some leftover 'paint' from the challenge soaps, so i thought I may as well do these too:
> View attachment 35353


you do amazing work


----------



## Chris_S

Looks like my charcoal soap gelled because it was ready to unmold after about 10-12 hours.

Nothing special this time but its an entirely new recipe and a first for clay poppy seeds charcoal and a soap without either palm or animal fat in more because thats the recipe i fancied trying. meant to be a face soap but will see when its ready to test in a few weeks. i know it needs longer than that for a cure but i often wait a few weeks to try new soaps for personal use only i may add


----------



## Meena

Tried the freezer trick but I think i left them about 20 minutes, due to distractions. 
I first went around the circumference with a hot butter knife and tried getting them out, then put them in the freezer; and then SO )happybirthday) tried to pull them out, but no go.  I didn't see what he did next, but he jimmied them out with some breakage -- the second one was stuck the worst and made a mess. 
Won't be using unlined PVC again!


----------



## Dean

Hid my Zany no Zlime Zoap from myself so I would stop compulsively lather testing them.


----------



## jcandleattic

Meena said:


> Tried the freezer trick but I think i left them about 20 minutes, due to distractions.
> I first went around the circumference with a hot butter knife and tried getting them out, then put them in the freezer; and then SO )happybirthday) tried to pull them out, but no go.  I didn't see what he did next, but he jimmied them out with some breakage -- the second one was stuck the worst and made a mess.
> Won't be using unlined PVC again!


Is that a ridge in the mold? That would probably make it hard to get out even with the freezer trick. 
I typically let my pvc pipe in the freezer for the entire sapoinification process (18-24) hours, then when taking out of the freezer, they should pop right out. But my pvc doesn't have that ridge. (Maybe I'm seeing something that's not there?)


----------



## Chris_S

Contemplating soap making or mega procrastination again just about to put my charcoal soaps on curing racks. Think ill dig out my diary and update that with cure dates i keep forgetting to make a record and end up scrolling through here or my phone gallery to see when i took pics


----------



## Meena

jcandleattic said:


> Is that a ridge in the mold? That would probably make it hard to get out even with the freezer trick.
> I typically let my pvc pipe in the freezer for the entire sapoinification process (18-24) hours, then when taking out of the freezer, they should pop right out. But my pvc doesn't have that ridge. (Maybe I'm seeing something that's not there?)



You're seeing right, dear J.  I mentioned that to SO when he came home with those, but he said they all had them.
*sigh*, he tries ... but he doesn't always realize what's required.  I may look for other ones myself later on.


----------



## jcandleattic

Meena said:


> You're seeing right, dear J.  I mentioned that to SO when he came home with those, but he said they all had them.
> *sigh*, he tries ... but he doesn't always realize what's required.  I may look for other ones myself later on.


No, they don't all have it. Maybe end pieces like the ones you show all have them, but tbh, I've never seen any with ridges like that. 

Home Depot or any home improvement/plumbing store will have them.


----------



## Meena

jcandleattic said:


> No, they don't all have it. Maybe end pieces like the ones you show all have them, but tbh, I've never seen any with ridges like that.
> 
> Home Depot or any home improvement/plumbing store will have them.



I thought so, too.  He got these at Lowe's ...  so ...  dunno what happened.  Like I said, he tries!!!


----------



## Meena

Cut yesterday's soaps into bars, smushed all the errant bits together into a very rustic bar and hoping they'll stay put (still a bit putty-like, so it's probably lucky that that batch was HP), and set them in front of a fan to speed-evaporate a bit before setting them to cure.  (Hoping this is an okay thing to do?)

SUPER happy with yesterday's recipe -- this will be my standard recipe for my own skin, now.  Going to work on shampoo bars for SO and liquid hand soap for the house.... BUT ... Putting together an order from my local soapmaking supplier and they DON'T HAVE KOH!!!  What the heck?? (Darn meth-heads)

Still waiting for my silicone molds. My order from Chemistry Connection/Make Your Own shipped today, with my ROE, larger plastic beakers with that long pour spout (yeah, technical jargon at its best!!!),  mango butter, and 6-pack of assorted .5 oz micas.

Probably enough soap stuff for one day!


----------



## Chris_S

just had my first go at shampoo bars been on my list to try for a few months now but found a recipe earlier and was curious to how it would turn out with 22% castor oil in it only ever tried castor oil at 5% or lower so was more an experiment more than anything. Im pretty happy with my regular recipe and dont feel it needs much changes so for something different and an experiment decided this shampoo bar was worth a punt cant see why it cant be used as a hand soap if its no good for a shampoo bar.

Made made on dates in my diary while i was waiting for the lye to cool and made some notes too.


----------



## Meena

Chris_S said:


> just had my first go at shampoo bars been on my list to try for a few months now but found a recipe earlier and was curious to how it would turn out with 22% castor oil in it only ever tried castor oil at 5% or lower so was more an experiment more than anything. Im pretty happy with my regular recipe and dont feel it needs much changes so for something different and an experiment decided this shampoo bar was worth a punt cant see why it cant be used as a hand soap if its no good for a shampoo bar.
> 
> Made made on dates in my diary while i was waiting for the lye to cool and made some notes too.



You're much better at swirls than i am.  These look great!


----------



## Chris_S

Meena said:


> You're much better at swirls than i am.  These look great!



Its actually just the one just from different angles and i moved it from the shelf to the desk for the second photo for better lighting. I use a metal kebab squewer for the top i mixed rhe batter a bit thicker than i intended but i tried something i saw on youtube which would be better with a wooden spoon with a round handle the one i used was a rectangle and you drag it around the outside of the mold so i did that then did my usual swirls then changed my mind and changed the top i think i used about 4 different techniques in total not all went to plan. I have been soaping since july now so got quite a bit more experienced over that time. Youll get there with time  just be patient. some of my best soaps have been the result of an accidentally unsuccessful success lmao

Thats one my faverate soaps iv done and it was meant to be a split half and half from each end so i just guessed how to sort it and got that as a result i absolutly love the blue in that too think it looks kinda like the sea with waves underwater  nothing like i visioned before making it lol


----------



## Dennis

melinda48 said:


> We buy our coconut oil at BigLots. Every three months they have a 20% off sale. Their 101 oz. is usually $12.00. We got it for $9. Didn’t know Walmart carried Shea butter. Please let me know how it is.



I will and thanks for the heads up on Big Lots coconut oil.  That's a much better deal than WalMart.  There are several Big Lot stores here so will definitely be checking them out. 
Here's the shea butter.  White or yellow, available in 8 or 16 oz sizes.  I don't need much and if you do the cost is high in these sizes.


----------



## Dawni

Meena said:


> Thanks, and oh man are your soaps *Gorgeous*!!!  You are the Queen of HP!!


I keep telling her something to that effect too hehe.. I always love seeing your soaps @msunnerstood, and this one is no exception 

@Meena, I see I do it a bit differently than you guys. I don't stir much at all after trace, and I don't take temps other than by hovering my hand in the beginning before combining oils n lye, and I turn the pot off at around 90% (not sure about percentage, but it's when there's only a small island of "raw" left) gelled, and I add some of the water called for very hot after the cook for fluidity. I say, if you like your results, stick with your method. And I see your HP "technique" is a success, and the unmolding is a minor issue 

Looking good @Chris_S! Both soaps look great.. Charcoal one nice n smooth and swirl one very pretty! Can't wait to see cut pics 

@KiwiMoose you already know what I think of your soaps, and your dots 

@JanelleTrebuna I will wait for cut pics, even now I'm already loving the colors in that, even though they're not what you planned


----------



## Donee'

6 loaves
and housework
BOOOJAAAA

Tomorrow is wrapping and labelling

So chuffed with myself - found out that if i pour high and thin I can get bubbles in the MP.  Gives it that swampy look.
Will post pics of the new ones.  First time getting fancy.


----------



## MGM

Using SOAP to clean out the tub after last night's bath bomb disaster! Made bath bombs with my son the other day: two-tone, with a shimmery pink and a dark amethyst mica.  Well, the amethyst looked a lot like cement as soon as we mixed it in. Then the first two we unmolded collapsed entirely. Waited another 12 hours and the rest unmolded ok (but not great. I am using the flower soap mold, not a proper BB mold). Last night, Milo had a bath and I dumped the 2 fallen-apart bath bombs in with him. There was one huge fizz and he immediately became covered in dirt-coloured oil. Looked like he'd been playing in black sand. And the tub was a disaster. I kind of don't get the appeal of bath bombs at the best of times, but these really bombed.
They sure smelled great though!! Mango-Pomegranate from NDA. In fact, the whole house smelled great!


----------



## Chris_S

MGM said:


> Using SOAP to clean out the tub after last night's bath bomb disaster! Made bath bombs with my son the other day: two-tone, with a shimmery pink and a dark amethyst mica.  Well, the amethyst looked a lot like cement as soon as we mixed it in. Then the first two we unmolded collapsed entirely. Waited another 12 hours and the rest unmolded ok (but not great. I am using the flower soap mold, not a proper BB mold). Last night, Milo had a bath and I dumped the 2 fallen-apart bath bombs in with him. There was one huge fizz and he immediately became covered in dirt-coloured oil. Looked like he'd been playing in black sand. And the tub was a disaster. I kind of don't get the appeal of bath bombs at the best of times, but these really bombed.
> They sure smelled great though!! Mango-Pomegranate from NDA. In fact, the whole house smelled great!



I appolgise in advance but as soon as you said milo i just pictured it being a dog. Im in no way suggesting your son is a dog or animal like in any way but thats just what first came to mind and it made me giggle a little because i then read the rest of the comment as if you were talking about a dog and you know what you could have been talking about a dog . Milo isnt a name you hear very often in England infact iv never known anyone called Milo  If it makes you feel better i actually did accidently compare my doctors son to the behaviour of my cats and he just laughed. Ill stop digging myself a hole now Bye

I cut my shampoo bars earlier the tops are lovely insides not so much lol


----------



## MGM

Chris_S said:


> I appolgise in advance but as soon as you said milo i just pictured it being a dog. Im in no way suggesting your son is a dog or animal like in any way but thats just what first came to mind and it made me giggle a little because i then read the rest of the comment as if you were talking about a dog and you know what you could have been talking about a dog .



LOL he *is* an animal, as it turns out, and in this case, turned the bathtub a worse colour than the real dog does (her name is Cedar, BTW, making my recent post on FO we hate extra funny). 
Yes, Milo is a very old-fashioned name, and then in 1986, a movie about a dog and a cat named Milo and Otis came out and everyone started naming their dog Milo! I have not seen this movie, but I know enough about it to know that it's the CAT that's named Milo. We have yet to meet another actual human Milo, but many dogs turn their heads when we call the kid.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Chris_S said:


> I appolgise in advance but as soon as you said milo i just pictured it being a dog. Im in no way suggesting your son is a dog or animal like in any way but thats just what first came to mind and it made me giggle a little because i then read the rest of the comment as if you were talking about a dog and you know what you could have been talking about a dog . Milo isnt a name you hear very often in England infact iv never known anyone called Milo  If it makes you feel better i actually did accidently compare my doctors son to the behaviour of my cats and he just laughed. Ill stop digging myself a hole now Bye
> 
> I cut my shampoo bars earlier the tops are lovely insides not so much lol


My first son's name was Buster - and everyone said I couldn't call him that.  But I did anyway!


----------



## Chris_S

MGM said:


> LOL he *is* an animal, as it turns out, and in this case, turned the bathtub a worse colour than the real dog does (her name is Cedar, BTW, making my recent post on FO we hate extra funny).
> Yes, Milo is a very old-fashioned name, and then in 1986, a movie about a dog and a cat named Milo and Otis came out and everyone started naming their dog Milo! I have not seen this movie, but I know enough about it to know that it's the CAT that's named Milo. We have yet to meet another actual human Milo, but many dogs turn their heads when we call the kid.



I was partially basing my comment on how my niece behaves i would guess she is quite a bit younger than your son but shes a little monster but loves animals already at just under 2 years old. My folks dog is called suggs after the member of madness because they said it was a moment of madness when they adopted him hes a terrier by name and by nature but he is adorable. My cats are called tyson and bruno because they fight like champs. And my niece is called Iona after the Isle of Iona on the western scottish coast think its near an island called Mull. And you know what she really really suits the name too unusual as it may be. My cats are my babies dont need kids when you have two monsterous cats terrorising the entire house



KiwiMoose said:


> My first son's name was Buster - and everyone said I couldn't call him that.  But I did anyway!



Theres much worse names to call someone. Strangly enough i was talking to someone recently her sister lives in germany and if i remember the conversation correctly they actually have restrictions on names you can call kids born in Germany. Not sure how restrictive they are they prob just stop ridiculous names being given


----------



## Zing

MGM said:


> LOL he *is* an animal, as it turns out, and in this case, turned the bathtub a worse colour than the real dog does (her name is Cedar, BTW, making my recent post on FO we hate extra funny).
> Yes, Milo is a very old-fashioned name, and then in 1986, a movie about a dog and a cat named Milo and Otis came out and everyone started naming their dog Milo! I have not seen this movie, but I know enough about it to know that it's the CAT that's named Milo. We have yet to meet another actual human Milo, but many dogs turn their heads when we call the kid.


I don't know how old your Milo is but you must see "Milo and Otis" the movie!!  My sons are teens now but when they were toddlers, that movie was a staple.  They never tired of watching it and I didn't either.  (You may want to watch it first because an animal gives birth and it was a great way to introduce our kids to that fact of life, but you know your kid best).  And I have an Uncle Milo.

No offense to folks but I have this negative thing about pets having human names -- like my neighbor's dog is Steve and our rescued cat's name was Nicole and that just jars me!  And I'm a hypocrite because our dog is Trevor.  Trevor was named by the shelter and I wanted to rename him Lucky because we adopted him on 7/7/07, but my sons vetoed me.  I am terrible remembering people's names but I encounter several humans named Trevor and I always remember their names!


----------



## melinda48

jcandleattic said:


> Is that a ridge in the mold? That would probably make it hard to get out even with the freezer trick.
> I typically let my pvc pipe in the freezer for the entire sapoinification process (18-24) hours, then when taking out of the freezer, they should pop right out. But my pvc doesn't have that ridge. (Maybe I'm seeing something that's not there?)


Ridges will impact removal for sure. I would like to try this but will probably get 2.5” pvc and just use that.


----------



## melinda48

Zing said:


> I don't know how old your Milo is but you must see "Milo and Otis" the movie!!  My sons are teens now but when they were toddlers, that movie was a staple.  They never tired of watching it and I didn't either.  (You may want to watch it first because an animal gives birth and it was a great way to introduce our kids to that fact of life, but you know your kid best).  And I have an Uncle Milo.
> 
> No offense to folks but I have this negative thing about pets having human names -- like my neighbor's dog is Steve and our rescued cat's name was Nicole and that just jars me!  And I'm a hypocrite because our dog is Trevor.  Trevor was named by the shelter and I wanted to rename him Lucky because we adopted him on 7/7/07, but my sons vetoed me.  I am terrible remembering people's names but I encounter several humans named Trevor and I always remember their names!


I have read that dogs t to names that end in a “y” sound. No clue why but we have had a Maggie, Suzie, Corey, Ozzie, and Jazzie Boy.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

melinda48 said:


> Ridges will impact removal for sure. I would like to try this but will probably get 2.5” pvc and just use that.


let me know if you find 2 1/2" and where I could only find the 3" but it really isn't too big.  I got a 2' piece of sewer pie with end caps for under $5 and cut it in half.  I saw someone on here tapes a bottom of what looked like plastic which I might try.  I found the cap came off kinda hard but my hands are kinda arthritic so that might have been the problem


----------



## jcandleattic

Marilyn Norgart said:


> let me know if you find 2 1/2" and where I could only find the 3" but it really isn't too big.  I got a 2' piece of sewer pie with end caps for under $5 and cut it in half.  I saw someone on here tapes a bottom of what looked like plastic which I might try.  I found the cap came off kinda hard but my hands are kinda arthritic so that might have been the problem


I found mine in the plumbing section at Home Depot. 

I use cling (saran) wrap, tightly pulled across the bottom and then either use masking tape or duct tape to hold the cling wrap in place. Never had a problem with leaking. I tried the caps and they leaked for me every single time, so tried the wrap. Bingo. Good to go.


----------



## Firestarter

"Desktop soaping" today: Made my own customizeable lye calculator(!)


----------



## Chris_S

Zing said:


> I don't know how old your Milo is but you must see "Milo and Otis" the movie!!  My sons are teens now but when they were toddlers, that movie was a staple.  They never tired of watching it and I didn't either.  (You may want to watch it first because an animal gives birth and it was a great way to introduce our kids to that fact of life, but you know your kid best).  And I have an Uncle Milo.
> 
> No offense to folks but I have this negative thing about pets having human names -- like my neighbor's dog is Steve and our rescued cat's name was Nicole and that just jars me!  And I'm a hypocrite because our dog is Trevor.  Trevor was named by the shelter and I wanted to rename him Lucky because we adopted him on 7/7/07, but my sons vetoed me.  I am terrible remembering people's names but I encounter several humans named Trevor and I always remember their names!



While we are being honest i dont like people who go by the forum name of zing!
Edited my folks dog was called snoop when they got him and given his last owner had to give him up because he got sent to prison i can understand why they wanted to change the name and he is such a mad little critter so definatly suits that name

My cats are last names so that doesnt count anyways they were called stewart and mackellen after patrick stewart and ian mackellen and i think bruno and tyson are better names than that plus i could never remember which one was which and plus they didnt even respond to thier names they came with now all i have to do is click my finges and they go outside or leave the room most the time anyways they dont like it so do resist sometimes.

@Zing what has 7/7 got to do with luck? you know thats the date of the london underground and bus bombings i had to check i thought it was 2007 but it was 2005 that happened.

Im trying to decide what i want to do tonight iv got some m+p base arriving tomorrow and im going to try making embeds with it just as something to have a play with ordered 2kg its a shea butter base so will see what its like and might do the red and white stripes with it after last weeks mess i made with my attempt.

Has anyone ever tried doing stripes by doing a layer at a time and letting it harden then adding another layer and so on? or would this not adhere properly?


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

jcandleattic said:


> I found mine in the plumbing section at Home Depot.
> 
> I use cling (saran) wrap, tightly pulled across the bottom and then either use masking tape or duct tape to hold the cling wrap in place. Never had a problem with leaking. I tried the caps and they leaked for me every single time, so tried the wrap. Bingo. Good to go.


thanks will need to check it out. I had no leaking and was thinking of cutting a hole in the cap and lining it will plastic so I could just pull the cap off but what you do sounds a lot easier


----------



## amd

I solemnly swear that I am going to make soap tonight. Work space has been cleaned off. Dishes are put away. FO's and colors have been pulled out and molds are lined and ready to go. Recipes have been printed, and I have enough oils masterbatched to do what is needed. Family will be told to kindly bug off for the evening - although I do need to make dinner for them. A soaping marathon is a completely reasonable activity for a Wednesday night, right?


----------



## GetaGripSoapCo

Absolutely! Sounds like you have a great DMO! (daily method of operation) Good luck!


----------



## GetaGripSoapCo

Here's my accomplishments this week-
Having made an abundant inventory late last Fall for back stock and 3 good sized craft events, I now have some of that stuff left stored. I move some of it in consignment shops, but I don't want to keep it around. SO. I've re-batched several 20 bar lots, adding 3% more FO to account for the fading that took place, and a smidge more colorant to freshen my lard based recipe. VOILA! And it was fun using the end pieces I have for embeds & shreds. I think it's a great way to economize before spending more on ingt's for brand new batches. They look great! BTW, I use an old meat grinder with the fine blade to shred them... crockpot...


----------



## zanzalawi

ohhhh bless his heart @Meena
order online, have him swing by and pick it up LOL you too @Marilyn Norgart !
https://www.homedepot.com/p/VPC-3-in-x-2-ft-Plastic-ABS-Pipe-1203/202300520
cut that bad boy into 2 equal lengths. i use these end caps. on the bottom- i do use a piece of saran wrap, i fold it over cuz its just too big. so saran wrap on top of the plug, pop in the plug, and then sometimes i use a rubber band to hold the saran wrap close to it. usually i just dont mind  https://www.homedepot.com/p/Oatey-3-in-Knockout-Test-Cap-39102/100122751
two mold sets for $10 or so, i really do like them. i generally line them with the flexible cutting board from the dollar store. and i use the end cap on the top too just to help insulate it a bit.
they hold my batch with 32oz oils pretty perfectly


----------



## Chris_S

amd said:


> I solemnly swear that I am going to make soap tonight. Work space has been cleaned off. Dishes are put away. FO's and colors have been pulled out and molds are lined and ready to go. Recipes have been printed, and I have enough oils masterbatched to do what is needed. Family will be told to kindly bug off for the evening - although I do need to make dinner for them. A soaping marathon is a completely reasonable activity for a Wednesday night, right?



Wow all that and you didnt loose a single finger sounds like that was your biggest achievement yet but of course theres still plenty time for fingers to go missing


----------



## zanzalawi

last night i was hoping to get a batch made up quick and dirty,
but i masterbatched oils for 6 batches instead! yay accomplishment!! 
and i ran out of lard *cries* and i ran out of tallow *cries* 
i see a shopping trip in my near future /sigh 
maybe this weekend i'll get some made. maybe. the girlchild is turning 6, grandparents might be coming for the weekend but they havent decided yet
sooooo i may be fiendishly cleaning for company instead of soaping


----------



## Meena

Chris_S said:


> Thats one my faverate soaps iv done and it was meant to be a split half and half from each end so i just guessed how to sort it and got that as a result i absolutly love the blue in that too think it looks kinda like the sea with waves underwater  nothing like i visioned before making it lol



Yes, they are beautiful!  Love that blue.


----------



## Meena

Chris_S said:


> I cut my shampoo bars earlier the tops are lovely insides not so much lol



Heh heh, looks like bacon just a bit.    (Who cares, as long as the recipe is good and it's right for your hair?)


----------



## Meena

MGM said:


> Last night, Milo had a bath and I dumped the 2 fallen-apart bath bombs in with him. There was one huge fizz and he immediately became covered in dirt-coloured oil. Looked like he'd been playing in black sand. And the tub was a disaster. I kind of don't get the appeal of bath bombs at the best of times, but these really bombed.



Oh that's hysterical!!  Sorry to seem non-compassionate, and i'm SURE it wasn't funny at the time, nor the clean-up, but the "one huge fizz and he immediately became covered in dirt-coloured oil" image really was a blast in my sick brain.    <hugs>


----------



## Chris_S

Meena said:


> Heh heh, looks like bacon just a bit.    (Who cares, as long as the recipe is good and it's right for your hair?)



No clue never tried a cp shampoo bar i keep getting looks like bacon think im gunna start having a third colour in to make it less like bacon i knew it wasnt going to plan i took it to a too thick trace top looks nice though. the red is called fiery red maybe it the colour of the batter changing it lol


----------



## Meena

zanzalawi said:


> ohhhh bless his heart @Meena
> order online, have him swing by and pick it up LOL you too @Marilyn Norgart !
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/VPC-3-in-x-2-ft-Plastic-ABS-Pipe-1203/202300520
> 
> two mold sets for $10 or so, i really do like them. i generally line them with the flexible cutting board from the dollar store. and i use the end cap on the top too just to help insulate it a bit.
> they hold my batch with 32oz oils pretty perfectly



Heh heh, thanks!!  Great idea!  

Re: the flexi cutting 'board' from dollar store -- I bought these 2 weeks ago!!!  aaaargghhhh  
I think that's what i bought them for, based on a tip i learned here on SMF, and FORGOT.


----------



## SaltedFig

Chris_S said:


> Has anyone ever tried doing stripes by doing a layer at a time and letting it harden then adding another layer and so on? or would this not adhere properly?



What experience has taught me is that if you let the soap harden a little between layers, and then gel at the end, the soap fuses together and it doesn't come apart after the cure, so yes, your idea does work.

There was a stripes challenge in 2017 (before I became a challenge host) that I entered.
For my soap, the smaller layers towards the top of my design helped minimize the weight of each layer ... it got a bit nerve-wracking when I neared the top - this soap took a long time to make 
https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/april-2017-challenge-entry-thread.63324/#post-644154

These days, it's common to add an accelerating FO, but for my challenge soap I needed it to be unscented (the recipe was designed for a person with severe allergies)

White milk soap and candles (NZ) did an amazing 20 layer soap, using accelerating FO's to harden each layer, in this video:


Soapy thing for today - finished the design work on a concept soap


----------



## Dawni

Chris_S said:


> Milo isnt a name you hear very often in England infact iv never known anyone called Milo
> I cut my shampoo bars earlier the tops are lovely insides not so much lol


I know people named Milo!
And Spaghetti.. And I know twins named after fruits.. I know several men with girl's names and several girls with boy names.. Tons of people have names where the first syllable is from dad's name and the last from mom's. I know a Denmark, a Louisiana, a Venice and some local places also. Don't get me started on names here in the Philippines, you wouldn't believe what people come up with!



Chris_S said:


> Has anyone ever tried doing stripes by doing a layer at a time and letting it harden then adding another layer and so on? or would this not adhere properly?


It will adhere if the soap hasn't dried up too much.. If you ladle the batter in gently, or pour it over a spatula, you can make stripes with raw soap batter. The challenge is how to make them neat.



zanzalawi said:


> last night i was hoping to get a batch made up quick and dirty


**snickers**


----------



## Meena

SaltedFig said:


> There was a stripes challenge in 2017 (before I became a challenge host) that I entered.
> For my soap, the smaller layers towards the top of my design helped minimize the weight of each layer ... it got a bit nerve-wracking when I neared the top - this soap took a long time to make
> https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/april-2017-challenge-entry-thread.63324/#post-644154
> 
> Soapy thing for today - finished the design work on a concept soap



Love your challenge soap!

Best wishes for manifesting your 'concept soap", looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## buttonsHT

Marilyn Norgart said:


> let me know if you find 2 1/2" and where I could only find the 3" but it really isn't too big.  I got a 2' piece of sewer pie with end caps for under $5 and cut it in half.  I saw someone on here tapes a bottom of what looked like plastic which I might try.  I found the cap came off kinda hard but my hands are kinda arthritic so that might have been the problem


The caps are made to fit very snug. What you can do is take some sand paper to the outside of the pipe part and smooth it down enough that a cap will slide on and off much easier. 
Also if you check most hardware stores should have PVC and ABS. They'll be offered in different sizes and 2.5" should be available.


----------



## Dawni

Made soap.

Lol

It's nothing like what I had in mind but it is soap.



Can you see the red sandalwood powder I used? No? Great.. Neither can I lol Bottom layer is dead sea mud n charcoal.

I'm gonna have to try another way of incorporating the sandalwood, coz clearly, adding powder to semi-cooked soap didn't do it.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

buttonsHT said:


> The caps are made to fit very snug. What you can do is take some sand paper to the outside of the pipe part and smooth it down enough that a cap will slide on and off much easier.
> Also if you check most hardware stores should have PVC and ABS. They'll be offered in different sizes and 2.5" should be available.


thanks for the sanding tip I will try that.  am just trying to unmold two of them--the one cap just came right off and the other is being a pain.  I am wondering if I am just shoving them on too hard or maybe the one soap dried a little more??  I got mine at Menards--maybe I just didn't see the 2 1/2 (I am really good at looking right at something and not seeing it--our menards aren't the greatest at helping so I didn't ask)


----------



## Marc Gaspard

Tried to make soaps with natural colours. Tried with Alkanet for lavendar colour- the colour was too dark to bring out the lavendar colour out. Tried with indigo.. it was also too dark like black. Yesterday tried with Madder root, it was nice yesterday, but today it has also become dark (kinda dark brown) - am I missing anything?


----------



## amd

one.soap. That's what I did last night. I made a coconut soap with NG's The Perfect Man (o.m.g. soooo good!). Yeah yeah, I'll post pics after the cut tonight. I had intentions to do my challenge soap at the very least, but daughter's church class had been cancelled for the night so we played cards for an hour. (I can't say no to that face. Prom in a few years should be VERY expensive!) When I got back to the dungeon I had kind of lost my motivation, so I did EO/FO inventory and did some reorganization. It was a good thing to do... I had some empty bottles that I had stuck back into the drawer for whatever reason, I had some EO's in the list that I had used up, I had some FO's that I still had some of that were on the OOS (out of stock) list. The only thing left to do inventory on is my misc herbs and additives and containers/packaging.


----------



## Dawni

Marc Gaspard said:


> Tried to make soaps with natural colours. Tried with Alkanet for lavendar colour- the colour was too dark to bring out the lavendar colour out. Tried with indigo.. it was also too dark like black. Yesterday tried with Madder root, it was nice yesterday, but today it has also become dark (kinda dark brown) - am I missing anything?


All I can say is.... Pictures!!! Haha

Natural colorants are known to be very finicky.. I've read even the experienced soapers don't always get what they intented but a lot depends on the amount you used, the color of oils/batter to begin with, and when you add the colorant - in the lye solution, at trace, after cook, etc.

At least, that's what I found out from research and what little experience I've had lol

Speaking of natural colorants.. I tried to make the earlier soap again, but added the sandalwood powder to my water and let it soak while I did other stuff. Strained it and then added my lye... And look!


Finally a soap that's not beige, brown, green or grey lol but knowing me it'll probably again end up looking like stone haha


----------



## Marc Gaspard

@Dawni

1. Alkanet (dark purple) and Wheat grass powder (green?!)






2. Day 1 and Day 3 : madder root addition.


----------



## Dawni

Oh yes that is dark.. Maybe you used too much? Maybe it'll change again? I have yet to try the madder root I have but I think the first one is nice. That shade of purple you got is so pretty! Most green plant colors turn to brown btw and that looks like it's on its way hehe

I don't think many things can beat having sandalwood and getting no color at all lol see below


Dawni said:


> Made soap.
> 
> Lol
> 
> It's nothing like what I had in mind but it is soap.
> View attachment 35404
> 
> Can you see the red sandalwood powder I used? No? Great.. Neither can I lol Bottom layer is dead sea mud n charcoal.
> 
> I'm gonna have to try another way of incorporating the sandalwood, coz clearly, adding powder to semi-cooked soap didn't do it.


----------



## Marc Gaspard

Dawni said:


> Oh yes that is dark.. Maybe you used too much? Maybe it'll change again? I have yet to try the madder root I have but I think the first one is nice. That shade of purple you got is so pretty! Most green plant colors turn to brown btw and that looks like it's on its way hehe
> 
> I don't think many things can beat having sandalwood and getting no color at all lol see below



I was aiming for a Rose Soap with Geranium and Rose EOs and,  if only my imagination turned into reality!  Finally ended up at this. BTW the colour is so dark that I think it wont change again. But the soap has come out really very nice.


----------



## Misschief

I've been dreaming about soap... literally. I went to bed thinking about grapefruit FO and woke up pretty much knowing what I'll do with it.  There will be no soaping today, though. Today is the day my daughter, her SO, and the grands pack up and leave town.   We'll be heading over there once we're fully awake to see what we can help with (or hinder with, as the case may be).


----------



## KiwiMoose

Remember the Rose soap I made for my sister?https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/rosey.72903/
Well - I tested it today and it is LOVELY!  Very creamy lather.  It was the first time I had tried using a teaspoon of rice flour - I wonder if that helped?  Also I patched together a recipe because our suppliers are all closed over the holiday period in NZ, and I had to make do with what I had or what I could get from the supermarket.
So this is what I came up with:
Avocado Oil 5%
Babassu Oil 15%
Castor Oil 10%
Cocoa Butter 15%
Coconut Oil 10%
OO 20%
Rice Bran Oil 15%
Shea 10%
So just 3 weeks into the cure and it's already fabulous.


----------



## Dawni

@KiwiMoose how's the price of babasu compared to coconut where you are? Here it's considered a luxury oil, waaaaay more expensive than coconut which is dirt cheap. So, keeping in mind that coconut and babasu are also very similar (I read that here in this forum), I'd not have used babasu especially since I already had coconut in there.

Maybe something to think about for next time? Dunno if you factor in costs this way.. 

But I like that recipe. Looks like something I'd come up with.. No palm, no animal fats hehe. Your sister will be very happy with it, and it's only going to get better


----------



## Donee'

Trying to get a photo through of the "beginning" of the 10 month work year.
Today is just not my day for anything technological.  Going to give up and watch Outback Truckers on Netflix until I realise that there are worse days to be had.


----------



## Lin19687

I am writing things down to get ready for soaping this weekend.
I have 3 pails of oils that I had measured out but didn't soap.  2 I need to change the recipe which will not be too hard as the oil I need to take some out is Liquid   The other pail I think is my original recipe and was covered and got pushed behind a box last month.  I have to see if I put all the oils in or not.


@amd is that not THE BEST scent ???!!!  Bet you are glad you got that... muhahahahahaha


----------



## Meena

I ordered KOH from The Lye Guy, so I can make some liquid soap for the household next.  (Got 2, to make the pricey shipping worthwhile.)  My cure box is full of bar soaps, for now, so LS and shampoo bars are my next projects, ... although I haven't started looking at recipes yet ...

Okay, back to bed with me!  I work 4.5 hours because by then my brain is hurting (a different sensation than a headache), come straight home, brush my teeth, and hop in bed until 5 or 6 PM...  but I had to get that KOH ordered, since it doesn't seem like I can get it here (Denver).


----------



## KiwiMoose

Dawni said:


> @KiwiMoose how's the price of babasu compared to coconut where you are? Here it's considered a luxury oil, waaaaay more expensive than coconut which is dirt cheap. So, keeping in mind that coconut and babasu are also very similar (I read that here in this forum), I'd not have used babasu especially since I already had coconut in there.
> 
> Maybe something to think about for next time? Dunno if you factor in costs this way..
> 
> But I like that recipe. Looks like something I'd come up with.. No palm, no animal fats hehe. Your sister will be very happy with it, and it's only going to get better


Yes, it’s a little more expensive. I don’t use it anymore for that reason. But I had it in the house, and I don’t believe it’s as drying as coconut oil. Our coconut oil is $12 per litre.


----------



## Chris_S

Just measured all my oils lard and shea butter for a small batch of a recipe for a mousturising face soap. Because i made the charcoal exfoliating soap the other night thought i would make this so i have a comparison for which is better. Only my second lard soap might put some clay im it oh and first try for aloe vera gel researched and i think iv got the technique sussed. Going to make it tomorrow because its only 20% hard oils ect im going to try making it with lye solution at rt false trace doesnt matter because this is a practical soap nothing fancy at all expected hopefully get some colour from the clay but if not hey ho not sure ill even scent it either may try sweet orange eo


----------



## KiwiMoose

It's school holidays here, and i took my son out to the ceramic painting place - you choose an item that is already cast and then paint it - they glaze and fire it and you can collect in a couple of weeks.  Guess what I made?  Yes, that's right, a SOAP DISH!


----------



## Meena

KiwiMoose said:


> It's school holidays here, and i took my son out to the ceramic painting place - you choose an item that is already cast and then paint it - they glaze and fire it and you can collect in a couple of weeks.  Guess what I made?  Yes, that's right, a SOAP DISH!
> View attachment 35433
> View attachment 35434



It's lovely!  We have those places, too.  There's one near my office called "Ceramics in the City."


----------



## MGM

KiwiMoose said:


> It's school holidays here, and i took my son out to the ceramic painting place - you choose an item that is already cast and then paint it - they glaze and fire it and you can collect in a couple of weeks.  Guess what I made?  Yes, that's right, a SOAP DISH!
> View attachment 35433
> View attachment 35434


AND it has dots on it! Quelle surprise!!


----------



## cmzaha

Chris_S said:


> Only my second lard soap might put some clay im it oh and first try for aloe vera gel researched and i think iv got the technique sussed. Going to make it tomorrow because its only 20% hard oils ect im going to try making it with lye solution at rt false trace doesnt matter because this is a practical soap nothing fancy at all expected hopefully get some colour from the clay but if not hey ho not sure ill even scent it either may try sweet orange eo


Are you going to use fresh aloe leaves or the store purchased aloe juice. If I use fresh aloe leaves I filet off the gel and blend them well in a blender or bullet. It will become quite foamy so it will need to really sit and settle before you measure it out for your water replacement. It can be used as a full water replacement but I usually use it at a 50% water replacement. The fresh aloe is a bit hard to get completely smooth. Also do not use any of the outside leaf, it will be very scratchy. If I am using aloe juice from the store I use it as a full water replacement since it is a thin liquid


----------



## MGM

No soaping today, but plenty of research. Starting with this and going to this.


----------



## Chris_S

cmzaha said:


> Are you going to use fresh aloe leaves or the store purchased aloe juice. If I use fresh aloe leaves I filet off the gel and blend them well in a blender or bullet. It will become quite foamy so it will need to really sit and settle before you measure it out for your water replacement. It can be used as a full water replacement but I usually use it at a 50% water replacement. The fresh aloe is a bit hard to get completely smooth. Also do not use any of the outside leaf, it will be very scratchy. If I am using aloe juice from the store I use it as a full water replacement since it is a thin liquid



thank for the info and help ill read over it properly when i get home. I made it by just putting the aloe vera gel yes it was store bought but would be closer to the leaves technique than using juice its just a tub of the gel i added it to the oils then added the lye mix seemed to work but i was in a rush to leave the house so i could get the gym before it got busy so tbought i would just give it aa go seen a few sites saying you could do it like that


----------



## Meena

MGM said:


> No soaping today, but plenty of research. Starting with this and going to this.



What great marketing! !  Those folks are a Riot!!


----------



## Misschief

Just finished a batch of Java Jumpstart soap and am debating whether or not to make a batch of Pink Grapefruit soap today or leave it until tomorrow.


----------



## KiwiMoose

MGM said:


> No soaping today, but plenty of research. Starting with this and going to this.


They are both hilarious!  Thanks for sharing - made literally LOL.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Misschief said:


> Just finished a batch of Java Jumpstart soap and am debating whether or not to make a batch of Pink Grapefruit soap today or leave it until tomorrow.


Today, today, today!!!!!


----------



## Misschief

KiwiMoose said:


> Today, today, today!!!!!



Dishes first.


----------



## Chris_S

Misschief said:


> Dishes first.



Booooooooo dishes  got far too many myself and got a growing pile of clothes washing that needs doing.

Already made soap today which is tucked upto in bed trying to find some motivation to make summit else


----------



## amd

Lin19687 said:


> @amd is that not THE BEST scent ???!!! Bet you are glad you got that... muhahahahahaha



@Lin19687 you wicked enabler, yes I am glad that I splurged and bought the 16oz bottle! I had all 3 teenage boys (yep, even the one that would rather have unscented soap) in the soap lab looking for "whatever that is that's making my nose happy", as one boy put it. K's girlfriend put her stamp of approval on it so I suspect some bars will be kiped for personal use. On a side note, my hubby is loving Cracklin' Birch and asked me to make his next batch of salt bars with it.

I cut my soap bars yesterday and beveled and stamped over lunch. I think the next batch I will either do a different shade of brown or nix the brown altogether and just do the dark blue with the neon blue swirl. (my apologies for the craptastic photos, I dropped my phone several weeks ago and I think it did something to the camera lens or function. A new phone is on the agenda this weekend.)








Other soapy project has been working with a new brewery to pick out fragrances for their beers. A few custom blends are probably going to happen, they want a pear and pine scent for one of the beers. Which sounds good ... but weird... I don't know. Tomorrow morning I hope to get over to the peddlers market to check inventory, and dress up the shelves a bit. Right now it's bare metal shelves, so one of my crafty friends made me some neutral colored runners. Sigh. Hopefully I will get to hunker down this weekend in the soap dungeon and get more soap made.


----------



## KiwiMoose

amd said:


> @Lin19687


Beautiful!

I'm about to make some doggy soap...wish me luck!


----------



## Chris_S

amd said:


> @Lin19687 you wicked enabler, yes I am glad that I splurged and bought the 16oz bottle! I had all 3 teenage boys (yep, even the one that would rather have unscented soap) in the soap lab looking for "whatever that is that's making my nose happy", as one boy put it. K's girlfriend put her stamp of approval on it so I suspect some bars will be kiped for personal use. On a side note, my hubby is loving Cracklin' Birch and asked me to make his next batch of salt bars with it.
> 
> I cut my soap bars yesterday and beveled and stamped over lunch. I think the next batch I will either do a different shade of brown or nix the brown altogether and just do the dark blue with the neon blue swirl. (my apologies for the craptastic photos, I dropped my phone several weeks ago and I think it did something to the camera lens or function. A new phone is on the agenda this weekend.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other soapy project has been working with a new brewery to pick out fragrances for their beers. A few custom blends are probably going to happen, they want a pear and pine scent for one of the beers. Which sounds good ... but weird... I don't know. Tomorrow morning I hope to get over to the peddlers market to check inventory, and dress up the shelves a bit. Right now it's bare metal shelves, so one of my crafty friends made me some neutral colored runners. Sigh. Hopefully I will get to hunker down this weekend in the soap dungeon and get more soap made.



My friend said she only just found the little sample soaps you sent her wuth the apple soap and she loves the sandlewood one . Out of curiosity was it using eo or a fo? Iv never smelt sandlewood or cederwood but it makes me curious to know what they smell of


----------



## Misschief

Chris_S said:


> Booooooooo dishes  got far too many myself and got a growing pile of clothes washing that needs doing.
> 
> Already made soap today which is tucked upto in bed trying to find some motivation to make summit else


I have to do the dishes.... my soap pot needs to be cleaned out before using it for the next batch.


----------



## amd

Chris_S said:


> My friend said she only just found the little sample soaps you sent her wuth the apple soap and she loves the sandlewood one . Out of curiosity was it using eo or a fo? Iv never smelt sandlewood or cederwood but it makes me curious to know what they smell of



It was an FO from WSP. A good EO is ridiculously expensive. I tried the cheapest EO from NDA, but it didn't smell right. The WSP one isn't bad, but still isn't real sandalwood like I experienced in India. Sigh. I need to go back. I'm craving the food.


----------



## Chris_S

Misschief said:


> I have to do the dishes.... my soap pot needs to be cleaned out before using it for the next batch.



Thats why i bought like 20 jugs and 6 bowl and 3 buckets granted some are for the dirty dishes but it means that i dont have do the cleaning before i make another batch


amd said:


> It was an FO from WSP. A good EO is ridiculously expensive. I tried the cheapest EO from NDA, but it didn't smell right. The WSP one isn't bad, but still isn't real sandalwood like I experienced in India. Sigh. I need to go back. I'm craving the food.



Thats why i asked about if it was a fo or eo because of how expensive the eo of sandlewood i found the other day was i was gobsmacked. 500ml for like 80 quid. Think ill have a look at reviews ect for a fo in uk when iv run my supplies down im resisting temptation to buy more while i already have so many


----------



## Hendejm

I’m out of cocoa butter and I needed to get my contest entry started so I went to Dollar General and bought tubes/sticks of cocoa butter. While they seem daily priced at $1.65/each....I need 5 so it’s not so cheap now!  Note to self - order cocoa butter tonight so you don’t need to pay $9 for one soap batch of cocoa butter!  Yikes!!


----------



## Chris_S

Hendejm said:


> I’m out of cocoa butter and I needed to get my contest entry started so I went to Dollar General and bought tubes/sticks of cocoa butter. While they seem daily priced at $1.65/each....I need 5 so it’s not so cheap now!  Note to self - order cocoa butter tonight so you don’t need to pay $9 for one soap batch of cocoa butter!  Yikes!!



Youll be fine you have a pool im sure you can afford $9. I know im basing this on the uk but only millionaires have pools here . We also cant get things like cocoa butter from just a general shop here.

Just found a public recipe on the forum soap calc so im going to make that tomorrow i might wiegh it all out tonight ready for just mixing tomorrow. My face soap has gelled nicely and is probably ready for unmolding already but waiting for morning so its completely cold and not likely to be soft at edges


----------



## Misschief

Finished my second batch of soap today. The Pink Grapefruit soap is in the mold! First soap is the Java Jumpstart and the second is the Pink Grapefruit.


----------



## Chris_S

Misschief said:


> Finished my second batch of soap today. The Pink Grapefruit soap is in the mold! First soap is the Java Jumpstart and the second is the Pink Grapefruit.
> 
> View attachment 35450
> View attachment 35451



What on top of the first one?


----------



## Misschief

Chris_S said:


> What on top of the first one?


Oatmeal.... the quick cooking kind.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Hendejm said:


> I’m out of cocoa butter and I needed to get my contest entry started so I went to Dollar General and bought tubes/sticks of cocoa butter. While they seem daily priced at $1.65/each....I need 5 so it’s not so cheap now!  Note to self - order cocoa butter tonight so you don’t need to pay $9 for one soap batch of cocoa butter!  Yikes!!


Welcome to my world - not cheap here.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Misschief said:


> Finished my second batch of soap today. The Pink Grapefruit soap is in the mold! First soap is the Java Jumpstart and the second is the Pink Grapefruit.
> 
> View attachment 35450
> View attachment 35451


Love both of those @Misschief - but the colours and pattern on the top of that grapefruit one are just beautiful! Very pretty.


----------



## Zing

MGM said:


> Starting with this and going to this.


I LMAO at your second "this"!  When I was in Hawai'i last summer, I discovered Filthy Farmgirl Soap at a farmer's market and just cracked up.  I told the clerk that this was sooo nasty.  He said, "hey, we just have cute pictures of roosters and cats, whatever you're thinking about is on you!" https://shop.filthyfarmgirl.com/


----------



## Chris_S

Misschief said:


> Oatmeal.... the quick cooking kind.



They look awesome thought it was salt. Did you grind it up or is it whole oats?


----------



## Misschief

Chris_S said:


> They look awesome thought it was salt. Did you grind it up or is it whole oats?[/QUOTE
> There's ground oatmeal and ground coffee in the soap; on top is whole oats.


----------



## Chris_S

Awesome might have to give something like that a go myself iv been enjoying having a play with the tops i just like the patterns plus give a bit of grippyness to the bar. Did you swirl it too?

Do you use poppy seeds at all in your soaps? i made a face soap last week with poppy seeds in and being a man i dont have the first clue about exfoliating i used it as a shower soap and it was really nice if not a bit sharp used it as a face soap and even had a shave with the lather but what didnt occur to was i dont actually use the soap to clean my face but lather in my hands so how the hell is it going to exfoliate as a face soap lol so its now just a exfoliating soap me thinks


----------



## Meena

Misschief said:


> Finished my second batch of soap today. The Pink Grapefruit soap is in the mold! First soap is the Java Jumpstart and the second is the Pink Grapefruit.
> 
> View attachment 35450
> View attachment 35451



Both very lovely!  "Java Jumpstart" is a great name.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Me and DH went to the hardware store and I bought a length of pvc pipe, including end caps, and a sheet of 5ply that he will make me a slab mold out of. Tomorrow could well see the pvc pipe filled with soap


----------



## Misschief

Meena said:


> Both very lovely!  "Java Jumpstart" is a great name.


I cannot take credit for it, unfortunately. It was a recipe I found early on and it's become my most popular soap.
Here's the link to the original website: http://www.soap-making-essentials.com/homemade-soap-recipe-coffee.html


----------



## Lea

Derpina Bubbles said:


> I cleaned 200 and eleventy million soap utensils, pots, pans and bowls.  I may have fudged the numbers there. I think there was more. Felt like it anyway .  Cleaning up because the Mother-In-Law is coming to stay. She will be doing her not so subtle inspection. Kill. Me. Now.


Q: Whats the difference between in-laws and out-laws
A: Out-Laws are wanted ahaha


----------



## Lin19687

@amd If you make a Salt bar just know that the Salt can Morph scents.  I have had a few that are completely different.
So I would try a 1 bar batch and see how it goes.  It may come back 2 months later in cure.
I had one scent that was so gross I was going to toss it....  5 months later it was better but still not what you would think, and I used a really good amount over normal due to the salt.  I sold a few but the rest are here in a box so I will use them my self ... some day  lol

Gym this morning-
Fix my pail of oils-
try a big batch of the Coconut Milk soap and see how the heat goes... no scent (yeah I know I said I would not make a no scent because they don't sell, but hey  it turns out super white so maybe I can get DD to think it is Dove  

Thinking of making Oat milk in the Coconut milk (will start another thread on this).  Off to search what others have done 


Gee @amd bet you wish I wasn't on now lol...


----------



## MGM

Chris_S said:


> Thats why i asked about if it was a fo or eo because of how expensive the eo of sandlewood i found the other day was i was gobsmacked. 500ml for like 80 quid. Think ill have a look at reviews ect for a fo in uk when iv run my supplies down im resisting temptation to buy more while i already have so many



80 quid sounds pretty good for sandalwood EO...I know there are differences in quality (perceived and real), but my supplier will trade me 500ml of Australian sandalwood for the princely sum of $2600.


----------



## MGM

amd said:


> I think the next batch I will either do a different shade of brown or nix the brown altogether and just do the dark blue with the neon blue swirl.



You mustn't nix the brown! That's what makes the blues so gorgeous!


----------



## Chris_S

MGM said:


> 80 quid sounds pretty good for sandalwood EO...I know there are differences in quality (perceived and real), but my supplier will trade me 500ml of Australian sandalwood for the princely sum of $2600.



Yeah i did see it for about that too from somewhere else. This was from a supplier that normally charge about £30 for 500ml bottles. I know theres differences in quality but everything iv got from this supplier has been awesome with everything iv bought from them and they seem better quality than more expensive smaller store bought eos so im sticking with them


----------



## Dean

Made room on my curing tray to squeeze in a cpl more bars.  Looks like I will be able to test OJ bars this weekend after all!


----------



## Misschief

I cut the soap I made yesterday.


----------



## Lin19687

Just made Oat milk, but instead of using water and oats, I used Coconut Milk and Oats 

It is draining through coffee filters right now.
Later will make a batch with it.


----------



## MGM

Chris_S said:


> Yeah i did see it for about that too from somewhere else. This was from a supplier that normally charge about £30 for 500ml bottles. I know theres differences in quality but everything iv got from this supplier has been awesome with everything iv bought from them and they seem better quality than more expensive smaller store bought eos so im sticking with them


Yes, keep them if you're lucky enough!
I've never smelled real sandalwood, but the FO from this same company is DEEE-VINE, so I might just lose it if I smelled the real thing anyway


----------



## Chris_S

MGM said:


> Yes, keep them if you're lucky enough!
> I've never smelled real sandalwood, but the FO from this same company is DEEE-VINE, so I might just lose it if I smelled the real thing anyway



Yeah am tempted to buy a sandlewood fragrance oil but cant find any that are just sandlewood closest iv found is black pepper and sandlewood but iv banned mysepf from buying any more fo or eo until i am close to totally running out.

Only soapy thing i did today was cut my mouturising face soap. Iv been at my folks house all day visiting my niece who i dont really see very often and now im house and dog sitting for a family friend for a few hours. Going to leave about 9.30-10pm but doubt ill feel like doing anything but going bed when i do get home. Planning on trying a new recipe tomorrow that i found on the soap calc last night made one small change to it


----------



## Hendejm

Chris_S said:


> Youll be fine you have a pool im sure you can afford $9. I know im basing this on the uk but only millionaires have pools here . We also cant get things like cocoa butter from just a general shop here.


Lol!  You’d think I could afford it. I’m retired and every $$ counts in my book unless I want to go back to work!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Chris_S said:


> Yeah am tempted to buy a sandlewood fragrance oil but cant find any that are just sandlewood closest iv found is black pepper and sandlewood but iv banned mysepf from buying any more fo or eo until i am close to totally running out.



Hahahaha - banned yourself!  Good luck with that!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Uuurgh!  Forgot to set the dishwasher on last  night so I am waiting patiently (actually rather impatiently) for it to finish so I can get my soap making stuff out and start making some coconut milk soap in my new PVC pipe mould. Meanwhile, I have mixed my lye solution and it is cooling.....


----------



## Dean

KiwiMoose said:


> Uuurgh!  Forgot to set the dishwasher on last  night so I am waiting patiently (actually rather impatiently) for it to finish so I can get my soap making stuff out and start making some coconut milk soap in my new PVC pipe mould. Meanwhile, I have mixed my lye solution and it is cooling.....



Now a PVC pipe?  Ur a one-woman soaping machine!  Just reading bout ur frenzied soaping makes me want to take a nap.


----------



## Chris_S

KiwiMoose said:


> Hahahaha - banned yourself!  Good luck with that!



Problem is i cant afford to buy more im not working at moment and am possibly going to have to pay a solicitor about £300 if i get the meeting with work i want he reckons he'll get me the payout im asking for but nothings garanteed. Iv got about 20 different eo and fo so i really dont need more yet. Iv got a bit more motivation to go home and make a soap but its dependant on getting some pain killers to sort this headache out first so might just go bed or wait for kitty cuddles. @KiwiMoose have you seen my curing shelves? im struggling to fill them lmao cant make soap fast enough. Better get myself motivated. If i dont soap tonight im going to get stuff ready and weighed out at least to do it tomorrow. Going to try this simple soap recipe for one loaf batch then thinking of getting some more swirls done so might make another 3 loafs tomorrow with swirls


----------



## Meena

Hendejm said:


> Lol!  You’d think I could afford it. I’m retired and every $$ counts in my book unless I want to go back to work!



That'll be me in about one year's time.    Hoping to find a cheaper town to live in and a decent part-time job then.



KiwiMoose said:


> Uuurgh!  Forgot to set the dishwasher on last  night so I am waiting patiently (actually rather impatiently) for it to finish so I can get my soap making stuff out and start making some coconut milk soap in my new PVC pipe mould. Meanwhile, I have mixed my lye solution and it is cooling.....



We're getting some PVC without the inside ridges today.  I like round bars quite a lot, as it turns out.


----------



## Hendejm

KiwiMoose said:


> Uuurgh!  Forgot to set the dishwasher on last  night so I am waiting patiently (actually rather impatiently) for it to finish so I can get my soap making stuff out and start making some coconut milk soap in my new PVC pipe mould. Meanwhile, I have mixed my lye solution and it is cooling.....


I just finished washing soaping stuff by hand. Blah!


----------



## Misschief

Hendejm said:


> I just finished washing soaping stuff by hand. Blah!


We have two dishwashers..... My husband and myself.


----------



## KiwiMoose

OMG!! My first soaping disaster!  All is going well (and as per normal) until I added my EOs and FOs.  First the ricing started.  I had been warned that Gardenia fragrance could cause some ricing and 'slight' acceleration.  Well - what an understatement!  I managed to battle the ricing for the best part ( starting a separate thread 'bout that) but the soap started to gel right after i poured it.  Next i look back after washing up a few bit and pieces ( say 5 minutes) and there's a crack in the top!  So i take a pic and do some more washing up and then take another pic - maybe a volcano starting now?  Wowsa!  Rushed around trying to make space for it in the fridge - no it's too tall( pipe mould), and then the freezer - even less room in there, went outside but decided it was just as hot out there and if i found a shady spot under the trees the dogs would likely get at it, so i just left it on the kitchen bench in front of the window where there's a breeze.
I wonder what is awaiting inside?  Those teeth things?  Kind of exciting in a way. Shame about the waste of oils though.


----------



## Chris_S

Hendejm said:


> I just finished washing soaping stuff by hand. Blah!



Dishwashers are only good with soaping dishes when the batter is still wet i wont use the dishwasher with solidified soap because i nearly blocked it by doing that about a month ago


----------



## KiwiMoose

Chris_S said:


> Dishwashers are only good with soaping dishes when the batter is still wet i wont use the dishwasher with solidified soap because i nearly blocked it by doing that about a month ago


I always hand wash them all and then put them in there to finish them off.


----------



## Dean

So I’ve been soaping (and experimenting) for bout 11 mos.  Finally ready to give some away.  This is the orange bar that I wrapped for my friend.  The flash pic shows how the color is visible thru the wax paper.  I like the look of the wax paper but its a lot of work.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Dean said:


> So I’ve been soaping (and experimenting) for bout 11 mos.  Finall ready to give some away.  This is the orange bar that I wrapped for my friend.  The flash pic shows how the color is visible thru the wax paper.  I like the look of the wax paper but its a lot of work.
> View attachment 35473
> 
> View attachment 35474


These look beautiful Dean.  The wrapping is elegantly understated. I'm sure your friends will love it.


----------



## Chris_S

KiwiMoose said:


> I always hand wash them all and then put them in there to finish them off.



Oh yeah I do that but if i can be bothered ill give the stuff a rinse right away then chuck em in dishwasher. Otherwise they get thrown in the ginnel where cats cant get to them which seems to be a dumping ground for all the empty boxes people keep giving me i asked for shoe boxes thinking they would fit under my bed but apparently even they wont fit under the bed unless i raise the bed in some way. I find the jugs get greasy however much i scrub often ill just give them a wipe with paper towels because they are only going to get greasy again when i wiegh out more oils lol



Dean said:


> So I’ve been soaping (and experimenting) for bout 11 mos.  Finall ready to give some away.  This is the orange bar that I wrapped for my friend.  The flash pic shows how the color is visible thru the wax paper.  I like the look of the wax paper but its a lot of work.
> View attachment 35473
> 
> View attachment 35474



I know your in america and im not dean but what sort of wax paper do you use? Soy wax paper seems near enough impossible to find here i only knew soy wax paper was a thing after i bought paraffin wax paper. I like using wax paper to wrap my soaps and candles but would prefer to use soy wax paper


----------



## Misschief

Dean said:


> So I’ve been soaping (and experimenting) for bout 11 mos.  Finall ready to give some away.  This is the orange bar that I wrapped for my friend.  The flash pic shows how the color is visible thru the wax paper.  I like the look of the wax paper but its a lot of work.
> View attachment 35473
> 
> View attachment 35474


I like it, Dean! As Kiwi said... elegantly understated.


----------



## Hendejm

Dean said:


> So I’ve been soaping (and experimenting) for bout 11 mos.  Finall ready to give some away.  This is the orange bar that I wrapped for my friend.  The flash pic shows how the color is visible thru the wax paper.  I like the look of the wax paper but its a lot of work.
> View attachment 35473
> 
> View attachment 35474


Those look great Dean!  Is this the first soap we’ve seen of yours?  Well done!



KiwiMoose said:


> View attachment 35475
> OMG!! My first soaping disaster!  All is going well (and as per normal) until I added my EOs and FOs.  First the ricing started.  I had been warned that Gardenia fragrance could cause some ricing and 'slight' acceleration.  Well - what an understatement!  I managed to battle the ricing for the best part ( starting a separate thread 'bout that) but the soap started to gel right after i poured it.  Next i look back after washing up a few bit and pieces ( say 5 minutes) and there's a crack in the top!  So i take a pic and do some more washing up and then take another pic - maybe a volcano starting now?  Wowsa!  Rushed around trying to make space for it in the fridge - no it's too tall( pipe mould), and then the freezer - even less room in there, went outside but decided it was just as hot out there and if i found a shady spot under the trees the dogs would likely get at it, so i just left it on the kitchen bench in front of the window where there's a breeze.
> I wonder what is awaiting inside?  Those teeth things?  Kind of exciting in a way. Shame about the waste of oils though.


No putting lipstick on that pig!  It’s a mess to be sure. It was bound to happen though! It’s happened to me but I haven’t had the foresight/hindsight to take a pic of it. Maybe rebatching will create a rustic masterpiece!



Dean said:


> So I’ve been soaping (and experimenting) for bout 11 mos.  Finall ready to give some away.  This is the orange bar that I wrapped for my friend.  The flash pic shows how the color is visible thru the wax paper.  I like the look of the wax paper but its a lot of work.
> View attachment 35473
> 
> View attachment 35474


I use deli wrap papers - they are coated but not waxy and since they are food safe I thought they’d be good for soap too. And they don’t show creases/wrinkles


----------



## Misschief

Hendejm said:


> No putting lipstick on that pig!


I love that!!


----------



## Hendejm

Misschief said:


> I love that!!


Haha!  I try to remain positive and encouraging....it wasn’t meant in a mean way @KiwiMoose, promise!!  You are a greater soaper and it’s humbling to see even the best of us succumb to unexpected results. 

BTW - love the little animated ROFL!


----------



## Misschief

I got it here: http://www.sherv.net/mood-icons.html


----------



## SaltedFig

Dean, I like your wrapping too. Nice.

KiwiMoose, I reckon you'll cut it, and somehow it will be magically perfect inside 
(Seriously, if you can lay your tube on it's side, do that, put it on a rack and get some ice-packs on top, like those flexible ones that can be put in lunchboxes, or even ice-cubes in a towel ... you'll be surprised how fast you can rip heat out of a tube mold, just by getting the mold horizontal!).

Thing I did today ... buried myself in researching a product I have no intention of ever using. I really need to stop doing that (even if it is interesting ).


----------



## Dean

Chris_S said:


> I know your in america and im not dean but what sort of wax paper do you use? Soy wax paper seems near enough impossible to find here i only knew soy wax paper was a thing after i bought paraffin wax paper. I like using wax paper to wrap my soaps and candles but would prefer to use soy wax paper



Just plain ol wax paper from the grocery store.  Didn’t give it thought.  I guess its petroleum base.  Guess that's ok.  I put petrol in my car.  Maybe Ill look fir soy wax paper next time.


----------



## Misschief

Dean said:


> Just plain ol wax paper from the grocery store.  Didn’t give it thought.  I guess its petroleum base.  Guess that's ok.  I put petrol in my car.  Maybe Ill look fir soy wax paper next time.


I didn't know there were other kinds of wax paper.


----------



## Dean

Hendejm said:


> Those look great Dean!  Is this the first soap we’ve seen of yours?  Well done!



Thanks!

I think I might have posted a while back...prob to get feedback on issues.  I was really excited and  happy with my very first batch and then noticed that it was partially gelled.  I was absolutely mortified and felt like I just discovered that I gave birth to a two-headed baby.  Since then I’ve pretty much kept them hidden from prying eyes.  They’re looking much better these days.  Won’t win the SFM beauty pageant but they’re not horribly deformed either. 

Now I have to upgrade my beveler so they don’t look like a deranged serial killer hacked at them.


----------



## Dean

Hendejm said:


> I use deli wrap papers - they are coated but not waxy and since they are food safe I thought they’d be good for soap too. And they don’t show creases/wrinkles



I looked at those once b4 but didnt get them cuz I wasn’t ready.  I was thinking of going bk to the store this wkend.  Did urs come creased/folded?  Do u cut them?  Are they semi/transparent like wax paper?


----------



## Hendejm

Dean said:


> I looked at those once b4 but didnt get them cuz I wasn’t ready.  I was thinking of going bk to the store this wkend.  Did urs come creased/folded?  Do u cut them?  Are they semi/transparent like wax paper?


They are creased. I don’t cut them and they fit my soap pretty well. They are semi-transparent. 

Here is what I use:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0090RNE3E/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I use the midget size


----------



## Dean

KiwiMoose said:


> View attachment 35475
> OMG!! My first soaping disaster!  All is going well (and as per normal) until I added my EOs and FOs.  First the ricing started.  I had been warned that Gardenia fragrance could cause some ricing and 'slight' acceleration.  Well - what an understatement!  I managed to battle the ricing for the best part ( starting a separate thread 'bout that) but the soap started to gel right after i poured it.  Next i look back after washing up a few bit and pieces ( say 5 minutes) and there's a crack in the top!  So i take a pic and do some more washing up and then take another pic - maybe a volcano starting now?  Wowsa!  Rushed around trying to make space for it in the fridge - no it's too tall( pipe mould), and then the freezer - even less room in there, went outside but decided it was just as hot out there and if i found a shady spot under the trees the dogs would likely get at it, so i just left it on the kitchen bench in front of the window where there's a breeze.
> I wonder what is awaiting inside?  Those teeth things?  Kind of exciting in a way. Shame about the waste of oils though.



Good God!  That looks like something from the ER.  I’m sure you’ll rebatch/confetti it beautifully.



Hendejm said:


> They are creased. I don’t cut them and they fit my soap pretty well. They are semi-transparent.
> 
> Here is what I use:
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0090RNE3E/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> I use the midget size



Thx.  I’m surprise they use the “M” word.  Little Women of LA say its derogatory.



Misschief said:


> I didn't know there were other kinds of wax paper.



Me too.  One more thing to feel guilty about.  I was even hesitant to use ribbon cuz birds get stuck in it when disposed...especially if not cut.


----------



## aihrat

I tried to make a Kintsugi soap. I believe this has been done with mica lines before but I wanted to see if I could make thicker lines.

Today I carved out some freshly-made soap loaves and poured gold-coloured soap in them to fill the cracks.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## KiwiMoose

SaltedFig said:


> Dean, I like your wrapping too. Nice.
> 
> KiwiMoose, I reckon you'll cut it, and somehow it will be magically perfect inside
> (Seriously, if you can lay your tube on it's side, do that, put it on a rack and get some ice-packs on top, like those flexible ones that can be put in lunchboxes, or even ice-cubes in a towel ... you'll be surprised how fast you can rip heat out of a tube mold, just by getting the mold horizontal!).



That's what I'm hoping for Salty.  Thankfully it has started to cool now so the crisis is over.  Do you reckon it was just that FO that did it?  I was worried about using coconut milk for the first time coz I had heard that can overheat.  Maybe a combo of the two?


----------



## Dean

Hendejm said:


> They are creased. I don’t cut them and they fit my soap pretty well. They are semi-transparent.
> 
> Here is what I use:
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0090RNE3E/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> I use the midget size



U said u dont sell...right?   Do u plan to?


----------



## Hendejm

Dean said:


> U said u dont sell...right?   Do u plan to?


I don’t sell but I MAY in the future. Right now I give to family and friends and supply my Airbnb and my sister’s Airbnb.



Dean said:


> Thx.  I’m surprise they use the “M” word.  Little Women of LA say its derogatory.


I know!  I saw that and thought it was socially incorrect.  But maybe that’s an appropriate use of the word!


----------



## Dean

Hendejm said:


> I know!  I saw that and thought it was socially incorrect.  But maybe that’s an appropriate use of the word!



If little person stays in ur AirBnB tell them ur soaps r wrapped in “little” paper so u don’t get kicked in the shin.  BTW I live in HoHood and am not impressed by celebrities.  Heck Faye Dunnway worked out in my gym regularly always wearing rubber cleaning gloves.







However, I’d lose my UknowWhat if I ran into the Little Women of LA and prob ask for a pic with them.  Big fan.

Can u post a pic of ur wrapped soap?


----------



## Zing

I turned my curing soaps today.  That always makes me happy.


----------



## Hendejm

Dean said:


> If little person stays in ur AirBnB tell them ur soaps r wrapped in “little” paper so u don’t get kicked in the shin.  BTW I live in HoHood and am not impressed by celebrities.  Heck Faye Dunnway worked out in my gym regularly always wearing rubber cleaning gloves.
> 
> View attachment 35493
> 
> 
> However, I’d lose myUknowWhat if I ran into the Little Women of LA and prob ask for a pic with them.  Big fan.
> 
> Can u post a pic of ur wrapped soap?


Haha!  You are probably right. 

Here is a pic of my wrapped soaps


----------



## Zing

Dean said:


> So I’ve been soaping (and experimenting) for bout 11 mos.  Finally ready to give some away.  This is the orange bar that I wrapped for my friend.  The flash pic shows how the color is visible thru the wax paper.  I like the look of the wax paper but its a lot of work.
> View attachment 35473
> 
> View attachment 35474


Thanks for showing the goodies, @Dean!  You, too, @Hendejm - great colors!


----------



## Dean

Hendejm said:


> Haha!  You are probably right.
> 
> Here is a pic of my wrapped soaps
> View attachment 35494


Very professional!  Looks like ur ready to open for business.



Zing said:


> Thanks for showing the goodies, @Dean!  You, too, @Hendejm - great colors!



Oh...u saw the goodies post [blush].

Thanks!


----------



## Hendejm

Dean said:


> Very professional!  Looks like ur ready to open for business.


Thank you!  I’ve got a way to go yet!  Before I sell anything I have to see how the soap holds up in humid Orlando summers.



Dean said:


> Oh...u saw the goodies post [blush].
> 
> Thanks!


Your “goodies” were wrapped up. I think we need to see them naked


----------



## Dean

KiwiMoose said:


> That's what I'm hoping for Salty.  Thankfully it has started to cool now so the crisis is over.  Do you reckon it was just that FO that did it?  I was worried about using coconut milk for the first time coz I had heard that can overheat.  Maybe a combo of the two?



I bet it was the dbl coconut!



Hendejm said:


> Haha!  You are probably right.
> 
> Here is a pic of my wrapped soaps
> View attachment 35494



Is that a cigar label?  Do u also use tape?



Hendejm said:


> I don’t sell but I MAY in the future. Right now I give to family and friends and supply my Airbnb and my sister’s Airbnb.



BTW...you’ll have to forgive me, I’m a bit old fashioned and a bit out of touch with the times, but what is AirBnB?  Is that when u charge a stranger to spend the night at ur residence?  If they had that when I was younger, I wouldn’t have needed to take out student loans.



Hendejm said:


> Your “goodies” were wrapped up. I think we need to see them naked



The naked one was peeking out below the wrapped one.

I’m working up to a complete reveal.  Once upon a time a lil mystery was appreciated!


----------



## shunt2011

Just finished putting 6 batches to bed till tomorrow.  Feels so good to be making soap again.  Going to have all my soap stock back to where it should be soon.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Ooh ooh look what DH made for me today...


----------



## Dean

KiwiMoose said:


> Ooh ooh look what DH made for me today...
> View attachment 35510
> 
> View attachment 35509



[Big Smile]  Now ur ready for the big time!


----------



## Hendejm

Dean said:


> BTW...you’ll have to forgive me, I’m a bit old fashioned and a bit out of touch with the times, but what is AirBnB?  Is that when u charge a stranger to spend the night at ur residence?  If they had that when I was younger, I wouldn’t have needed to take out student loans.


You are correct!! That is exactly what it is. There is some vetting on each side of the equation  but that the gist



Dean said:


> Is that a cigar label?  Do u also use tape?


Cigar label and only 1 piece of tape to hold label and wrap secure. Pretty simple



KiwiMoose said:


> Ooh ooh look what DH made for me today...
> View attachment 35510
> 
> View attachment 35509


Awesome!!!!!  Those look great.


----------



## KiwiMoose

@Dennis and would you look at that! All lined and ready to go


----------



## Dean

Zing said:


> I turned my curing soaps today.  That always makes me happy.



What do mean “turn”?  Will they get bed sores?  I don’t turn.  What am I doing wrong?


----------



## artemis

Dean said:


> What do mean “turn”?  Will they get bed sores?  I don’t turn.  What am I doing wrong?


 I haven't turned my soaps in years. Some think that it helps them cure evenly, but don't buy it. It's just an excuse to visit and play with the soaps.


----------



## Meena

SaltedFig said:


> Thing I did today ... buried myself in researching a product I have no intention of ever using. I really need to stop doing that (even if it is interesting ).



That was my soapy thing today, too -- but for something that SO and i both Will use: Shampoo bars!  It was VERY interesting and I took several notes today, including some tested recipes off SMF and another place that i can't recall.

I feel very nearly ready to do a first shampoo batch, except that once I settle on a recipe and additives, i'm pretty sure there will be one or more things to buy first.

Also today, I decided that, since I'm becoming more interested in natural additives for their various properties, I'll probably HP all those batches and save CP for when 'pretty' is the thing.  So probably more HP than CP batches upcoming for me.  The only thing I don't like is the extra 40 minutes or so, but oh well...

Rather than put my own soapy post, i just segued (seg'-wayed!) off of yours ...  Thanks, dear Fig!



Dean said:


> Me too.  One more thing to feel guilty about.  I was even hesitant to use ribbon cuz birds get stuck in it when disposed...especially if not cut.



I thoroughly cut up all those 6-pack soft plastic ring jobbies and any such things, and try to teach others to do the same ... but i don't hold out false hopes on that one.

Basically, if it looks like some creature could get its head/neck stuck in it, one probably will.


----------



## Chris_S

iv just broken the emotional blackmail spell the black cat cast on me which forced me to sleep on the sofa with him forcing cuddles on me. its now nearly 6am and im able to go back sleep, so going to do a bit of research into new recipes to try. I doubt ill be going out the house tomorrow other than to go the gym so ill defo 100% get some soaping stuff done. My legs are faaaaaaaar too sore from the gym to be doing anything too taxing lol

@Dean there is veg based paraffin wax and petroleum based too. The company i found that is american who sells unbleached and soy wax coated paper is called 'buy if you care' love the fact that all thier products arnt bleached and releasing harmful toxic chemicals into our rivers ect. btw i didnt have a clue what airbnb was and im only 31 so wouldnt say its your age that worked against you there not that i know how old you are. Also with turning soaps i have perforated plastic sheets underneath the soaps to let air underneath them because i didnt want to go to the hassle of turning then on the new curing shelves and felt like although plastic using new paper towels every few weeks was more wasteful than using plastic that will last for years and can just be wiped clean!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Two words @Hendejm: Pig, Lipstick. 
Luckily the crack and 'almost' volcano was only in the top 2cm of the soap, and it cut off just fine.







I will cut tomorrow.


----------



## MGM

KiwiMoose said:


> Hahahaha - banned yourself!  Good luck with that!


It's funny...I've seen people complain that NDA charges a $20 "administrative fee" if you order less than $100, but I find that keeps me in check...otherwise, I'd be impulse buying dozens of things a month. This way, I put it in my cart at NDA, revisit it every week or two, and *actually take things out* once I think about it more and realise maybe I don't need it. Living in Canada is also a natural restraint, as we just don't have the selection like in the States and things cost a lot more overall (and shipping is ridiculous). Mind you, I cheat: we visit my in-laws once or twice a year in Chicago, so that's how I know about TKB, Plant Therapy, etc. Thanks to you guys, I now know WAY MORE places to buy....sigh...gonna be an expensive next visit...


----------



## Dawni

Dean said:


> The naked one was peeking out below the wrapped one.


I saw it! I saaaaaw iiiiit! 



KiwiMoose said:


> View attachment 35521
> View attachment 35522
> 
> I will cut tomorrow.


Eagerly waiting...


----------



## MGM

Dean said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Now I have to upgrade my beveler so they don’t look like a deranged serial killer hacked at them.



What R U talking about?? That's the FIRST thing I noticed--once I realized the thing  on the bottom was a soap....it was so beautifully bevelled I didn't think it was real!


----------



## SaltedFig

KiwiMoose said:


> That's what I'm hoping for Salty.  Thankfully it has started to cool now so the crisis is over.  Do you reckon it was just that FO that did it?  I was worried about using coconut milk for the first time coz I had heard that can overheat.  Maybe a combo of the two?



Having the mold upright also means the top of the soap is heated (from the rising heat of the lower soap). Laying the soap sideways (as long as this doesn't mess with your pattern) can alleviate this hot spot.



KiwiMoose said:


> Two words @Hendejm: Pig, Lipstick.
> Luckily the crack and 'almost' volcano was only in the top 2cm of the soap, and it cut off just fine.
> View attachment 35521
> View attachment 35522
> 
> I will cut tomorrow.



See? Magic ... told ya!


----------



## Meena

Zing said:


> I turned my curing soaps today.  That always makes me happy.



LOL, i did that yesterday!


----------



## Dean

Making my experimental OJ soap now. Quick  question...salt to harden...1/2 or 1 tsp PPO?


----------



## Meena

Hendejm said:


> Haha!  You are probably right.
> 
> Here is a pic of my wrapped soaps
> View attachment 35494



Those are Gorgeous!!  Love those colors and so-pretty swirls!  Love your white birch slices, too -- great foil for pics.


----------



## Misschief

Dean said:


> Making my experimental OJ soap now. Quick  question...salt to harden...1/2 or 1 tsp PPO?


I add 1 tsp PPO


----------



## Meena

artemis said:


> I haven't turned my soaps in years. Some think that it helps them cure evenly, but don't buy it. It's just an excuse to visit and play with the soaps.


----------



## KiwiMoose

MGM said:


> What R U talking about?? That's the FIRST thing I noticed--once I realized the thing  on the bottom was a soap....it was so beautifully bevelled I didn't think it was real!


Yes me too.  I meant to say something about that!
SO there! @Dean - stop putting your work down.  Honestly for all the things I'm really enjoying trying with soap - I really love a plain, crisp, natural piece of soap. One might think i like fancy stuff, but no, I actually like fairly minimalist things in my home.  It's just the creative side that wants to try all these different techniques.



Dean said:


> Making my experimental OJ soap now. Quick  question...salt to harden...1/2 or 1 tsp PPO?


I keep a stack of real seawater in the freezer now ( divided up into small portions) and I often add that to my soaps to harden.


----------



## Dean

KiwiMoose said:


> I keep a stack of real seawater in the freezer now ( divided up into small portions) and I often add that to my soaps to harden.



R u using 100% sea water for ur liquid now?


----------



## KiwiMoose

Dean said:


> R u using 100% sea water for ur liquid now?


Usually a 50/50 mix.  Unless I don't want it to move too fast.  Today I'm trying out me new slab mould so I won't use it.


----------



## Zing

KiwiMoose said:


> Ooh ooh look what DH made for me today...
> View attachment 35510
> 
> View attachment 35509


Okay, so, what, like you two are the power couple now?!  Artisan soap made in artisan molds?!  Just kidding, I'm envious of folks with handy and carpentry skills. I'm proud of myself when I hang a picture on the wall.


----------



## Chris_S

Zing said:


> Okay, so, what, like you two are the power couple now?!  Artisan soap made in artisan molds?!  Just kidding, I'm envious of folks with handy and carpentry skills. I'm proud of myself when I hang a picture on the wall.



I want to say thats really bad zing but honestly i made some kinda photo frames last year and they are still in storage somewhere although in my defence i havnt got the bits to hang them on the wall yet.

Made the simple everyday soap recipe i found on the forum soap calc. changed it very slightly. Anyone want to claim credit for the recipe do i can say thanks if i like it.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Zing said:


> Okay, so, what, like you two are the power couple now?!  Artisan soap made in artisan molds?!  Just kidding, I'm envious of folks with handy and carpentry skills. I'm proud of myself when I hang a picture on the wall.


Heh heh - maybe?  My Rog is very talented with woodwork stuff.
Anyhoo - look what I made!!  And the batter didn't seize up or get too thick or anything.  Very happy!


----------



## Hendejm

Great colors


----------



## atiz

Made my first beeswax/honey soap today, and I think this was my favorite one so far! At least for the making. Still in the mold, can't wait to take it out. Smells so good, I hope it will be a good soap.


----------



## Meena

Zing said:


> I'm envious of folks with handy and carpentry skills. I'm proud of myself when I hang a picture on the wall.



It's really not that hard.  In my 20s, i built a slatted platform bed and 2  large wooden and hardware cloth bird cages.  In my 30s, i built a chicken coop large enough for me to climb into for cleaning.  I would have done my molds, but SO hates when i do everything  myself.

Conceive, measure, plan, measure again, have the lumber store cut the lengths you need (should be free), get your screws, nails, and any glue you need, if using it.  Hammer , screwdriver.  Pound, twist, and have fun!!



KiwiMoose said:


> Anyhoo - look what I made!!  And the batter didn't seize up or get too thick or anything.  Very happy!
> 
> View attachment 35581
> View attachment 35582



Very artistic.  The slabs are a different mindset than a loaf, which you took good advantage of, here.   The slabs are more like a canvas than a blind painting that you can't see until it's cut the next day.  But you can't make designs on the top with spoon, embeds, etc., so that's the trade off.  You also have to plan for your cuts.  I'm very curious to see what choices you will make when cutting this into bars .


----------



## Dawni

Love the colors @KiwiMoose!

Can't wait to see it cut, @atiz!

I ordered more lye. And while I had a lil bit of cash leftover I ordered 100 grams of Kaolin clay so see what soaping with it is like.

Thought I had enough lye and wanted to continue the natural colorants in HP series but looks like that will have to wait a few days...


----------



## atiz

Cut my honey-beeswax soap. This is probably my first soap that turned out mostly as expected. No fancy colors, but it feels really smooth, maybe because of the wax, and I just love the smell. The FO I used was supposed to discolor, but it is hardly visible (maybe because I mixed it with an EO so lesser percentage?). If it cures well maybe this will be my favorite soap to make  
And now have to stop with soap making for a while. Waay too much soap for myself.


----------



## Dawni

Those look really cool.. Good job!

I, on the other hand, only have this rather poor excuse for a rebatch lol I got lazy and didn't spend a lot of effort in molding them properly.

The initial crumbs were more of a light grey, so I'm guessing the charcoal has dispersed all throughout with the heat.

I've molded much better rebatch soaps before this. Oh well..


----------



## Chris_S

atiz said:


> Cut my honey-beeswax soap. This is probably my first soap that turned out mostly as expected. No fancy colors, but it feels really smooth, maybe because of the wax, and I just love the smell. The FO I used was supposed to discolor, but it is hardly visible (maybe because I mixed it with an EO so lesser percentage?). If it cures well maybe this will be my favorite soap to make
> And now have to stop with soap making for a while. Waay too much soap for myself.
> 
> View attachment 35597



Iv got far more than ill ever use in a lifetime so i just keep giving them away to folks who look like they need a wash. Seriously though when asked what im going to do with it all my excuse is that im going to become a soap preper and when the dooms day comes along i can either throw the soap at all the zombified people or trade it for food maybe even fashion them into a shiv type attack device. Or maybe i could make a soap gun? if i made them in pellet size i could use them like that like a spud gun? Or bait traps to lure all the zombies in and then have a massive spike when they set off the trap ill watch some bear gyrlls to see how to make it. I know that can be my soapy thing tonight learn how to make soap based lure spike traps for when the world goes into meltdown 

Or i could just cut the soap i made last night maybe that would be slightly more rational?


----------



## Meena

Dawni said:


> I ordered more lye. And while I had a lil bit of cash leftover I ordered 100 grams of Kaolin clay so see what soaping with it is like.
> ..


 
Me too!  I put some green and pink clays in a cart with some other stuff Saturday,  but decided that I need to see what my next check looks like.  It could be very grim (and thin)!


----------



## shunt2011

It's snowing like a beast here right now so going to pack it up at work and head home, might make a couple batches of soap since I'll be home earlier than usual.  Also need to stop by the grocery store....should have gone yesterday.


----------



## melinda48

artemis said:


> I haven't turned my soaps in years. Some think that it helps them cure evenly, but don't buy it. It's just an excuse to visit and play with the soaps.


And so it is! I love having “an excuse” to visit my bars. Rearrange them, turn them, anything to spend a bit of time inhaling the wonderful fragrances! It is an addiction I can live with—as long as the. Money doesn’t run out!


----------



## KiwiMoose

atiz said:


> Cut my honey-beeswax soap. This is probably my first soap that turned out mostly as expected. No fancy colors, but it feels really smooth, maybe because of the wax, and I just love the smell. The FO I used was supposed to discolor, but it is hardly visible (maybe because I mixed it with an EO so lesser percentage?). If it cures well maybe this will be my favorite soap to make
> And now have to stop with soap making for a while. Waay too much soap for myself.
> 
> View attachment 35597


Wow Atiz  - these look great!


----------



## Chris_S

melinda48 said:


> And so it is! I love having “an excuse” to visit my bars. Rearrange them, turn them, anything to spend a bit of time inhaling the wonderful fragrances! It is an addiction I can live with—as long as the. Money doesn’t run out!



Its called giving them a good old fondle!

Just cut my latest soap i miscalculated the batch size so it got rather full and when i put the card on top of the mould it stuck to the top of the bar so i had to perform a delicate operation to free it from the evils of stickyness or maybe i just sliced the top off so i lost the swirls i did on top of most of it but soooooo pleased with the end result gunna try this technique with a more bold colour like the blue iv got with the white and maybe a 3rd colour.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Chris_S said:


> Its called giving them a good old fondle!
> 
> Just cut my latest soap i miscalculated the batch size so it got rather full and when i put the card on top of the mould it stuck to the top of the bar so i had to perform a delicate operation to free it from the evils of stickyness or maybe i just sliced the top off so i lost the swirls i did on top of most of it but soooooo pleased with the end result gunna try this technique with a more bold colour like the blue iv got with the white and maybe a 3rd colour.


That’s cool! It looks like tiger stripes. You could do orange and black ;-)


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

shunt2011 said:


> It's snowing like a beast here right now so going to pack it up at work and head home, might make a couple batches of soap since I'll be home earlier than usual.  Also need to stop by the grocery store....should have gone yesterday.



you must be getting the snow we got yesterday.  happy soaping!!!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Marilyn Norgart said:


> you must be getting the snow we got yesterday.  happy soaping!!!


The Australians have very kindly sent us their heatwave. we are due for a high of 33 today! I’ll be visiting my sister’s pool after I’ve cut my swirled soap.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

atiz said:


> Cut my honey-beeswax soap. This is probably my first soap that turned out mostly as expected. No fancy colors, but it feels really smooth, maybe because of the wax, and I just love the smell. The FO I used was supposed to discolor, but it is hardly visible (maybe because I mixed it with an EO so lesser percentage?). If it cures well maybe this will be my favorite soap to make
> And now have to stop with soap making for a while. Waay too much soap for myself.
> 
> View attachment 35597



love it--I need to get the wax out of the beehives soon so I can make some type of soap with this in it--I did have some bubble wrap set up from work that they said I could have but of course too much of hurry to leave and I forgot it and someone tossed or used it but I will get more.  I made an all natural honey oat soap (no scents or colors-just honey and oats) and I cant wait to try it.  its a very nice color


----------



## Chris_S

KiwiMoose said:


> That’s cool! It looks like tiger stripes. You could do orange and black ;-)



Iv not got a black mica only black addative iv got is activated charcoal. Not sure how i would turn that into a stripe? last time i added it to the other 50% of my water can you add it to oils instead? I was thinking of the blue and maybe purple and the orange or white


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

KiwiMoose said:


> The Australians have very kindly sent us their heatwave. we are due for a high of 33 today! I’ll be visiting my sister’s pool after I’ve cut my swirled soap.



sure Kiwi rub it in--that is just soooo wrong hahaha.  wait a minute...……………..33 degree Fahrenheit or Celsius????  was is 33 Celsius versus fahrenheit?  I was out and did a little shoveling today and its not too bad out there  plus the sun is shining which I am super happy about.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Chris_S said:


> Iv not got a black mica only black addative iv got is activated charcoal. Not sure how i would turn that into a stripe? last time i added it to the other 50% of my water can you add it to oils instead? I was thinking of the blue and maybe purple and the orange or white


Yes, put the powder into the bottom of a jug and pour your soap batter on top. Mix through with stick blender. 1tsp ppo. If you put the powder on top stir it through before stick blending because you don’t want to breathe the dust.



Marilyn Norgart said:


> sure Kiwi rub it in--that is just soooo wrong hahaha.  wait a minute...……………..33 degree Fahrenheit or Celsius????  was is 33 Celsius versus fahrenheit?  I was out and did a little shoveling today and its not too bad out there  plus the sun is shining which I am super happy about.


91.4f


----------



## amd

I made a shampoo bar this weekend. This one doesn't have horse tail butter in it. I tried it last night and it worked quite well, I'm happy with it. Curious to see what the hubby thinks of it. 

I am not feeling an urgency to make soap, so it might be one batch a week for awhile. I didn't get my challenge soap made in time for the challenge, but I'm still going to make it. Maybe this week, maybe next. We'll see. I would like to get a batch of DB on the cure rack before the next brewery order comes in.


----------



## Chris_S

KiwiMoose said:


> Yes, put the powder into the bottom of a jug and pour your soap batter on top. Mix through with stick blender. 1tsp ppo. If you put the powder on top stir it through before stick blending because you don’t want to breathe the dust.



I dont like using stick blender after iv mixed in the main bowl i only use a whisk once its in the jugs to mix fo and colour. Do you think whisk would be enough?


----------



## shunt2011

Marilyn Norgart said:


> you must be getting the snow we got yesterday.  happy soaping!!!



We got a few inches yesterday as well.


----------



## MGM

Marilyn Norgart said:


> you must be getting the snow we got yesterday.  happy soaping!!!


We're getting it now...who says snow comes from Canada????


----------



## Hendejm

Chris_S said:


> Its called giving them a good old fondle!
> 
> Just cut my latest soap i miscalculated the batch size so it got rather full and when i put the card on top of the mould it stuck to the top of the bar so i had to perform a delicate operation to free it from the evils of stickyness or maybe i just sliced the top off so i lost the swirls i did on top of most of it but soooooo pleased with the end result gunna try this technique with a more bold colour like the blue iv got with the white and maybe a 3rd colour.


Looks great...like a tigers stripe!!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

MGM said:


> We're getting it now...who says snow comes from Canada????



hahaha well most of us from minnesota do.  not really I think a lot of ours comes from the Dakotas--but I think they get theirs from you guys.  ya cant live up there and not expect that   .


----------



## Chris_S

Hendejm said:


> Looks great...like a tigers stripe!!



Thanks totally not how i expected it to turn out especially after the delicate surgery it needed to release the card from the soap. Really pleased how it turned out. Its cola cube scent if you have those over yonder?

My cats want to go outside despite it chucking it down so im going to go weigh out 3 batches of oils and lye while they get wet and misrible and make it either tonight or tomorrow iv been busy most the day so reckon ill just weigh and go bed as im tired but its not even 10pm yet so might make them tonight


----------



## Meena

Chris_S said:


> Its called giving them a good old fondle!
> 
> Just cut my latest soap .



Very pretty!



MGM said:


> We're getting it now...who says snow comes from Canada????



For the record, I have never blamed you, Canada.


----------



## Jeboz

KiwiMoose said:


> The Australians have very kindly sent us their heatwave. we are due for a high of 33 today! I’ll be visiting my sister’s pool after I’ve cut my swirled soap.


You're welcome KiwiMoose. Please don't send it back!


----------



## Dawni

KiwiMoose said:


> That’s cool! It looks like tiger stripes. You could do orange and black ;-)


Great minds think alike.. Was gonna say the same thing


----------



## Chris_S

Dawni said:


> Great minds think alike.. Was gonna say the same thing



but i dont have black mice so that will have to wait for now until i get round to using activated charcoal again. i was think black and white with that and kaolin clay but i will do that in black and orange at some point tryong to decide on colours for tonights am edging towards blue and white and maybe a pink!?


----------



## KiwiMoose

Chris_S said:


> but i dont have black mice so that will have to wait for now until i get round to using activated charcoal again. i was think black and white with that and kaolin clay but i will do that in black and orange at some point tryong to decide on colours for tonights am edging towards blue and white and maybe a pink!?


Lol - I would hope you don't have any mice! No matter what the colour.


----------



## atiz

KiwiMoose said:


> Wow Atiz  - these look great!


Thanks, Kiwi  I was surprised how much it lightened— the lye/honey solution was very dark burnt orange, and even the batter when I poured was orange/brown. But I like how it turned out. Curious if it will change at all while curing.


----------



## Chris_S

KiwiMoose said:


> Lol - I would hope you don't have any mice! No matter what the colour.



shhhhhh i called dawni out before for making a mistake that small. I have a blackbird killer and a mouse killer living with me so defo no mice.

Just made my tweeked recipe. Not sure what happened but it accelerated i took it to a medium trace put it into 3 jugs added the fo and colour and before i even started stirring it was thicker it shouldnt be the fo iv used it twice with no acceleration noticed and that was to the same level of trace as i did it this time. i ended up doing just best i could and did 3 layers. ill make another post about it in morning once iv had a little think and look into the recipe see if i can figure out why it did this. Im thinking the higher % than usual of solid oils and butters tht i used is probably the culpret. i wasnt planning a fancy swirl so was happy with it being at medium trace guess i better think more into these things before i do them. Oh well hopefully ill hav got the air and gaps out and will get 3 rough layers


----------



## Dawni

Chris_S said:


> but i dont have black mice so that will have to wait for now until i get round to using activated charcoal again. i was think black and white with that and kaolin clay but i will do that in black and orange at some point tryong to decide on colours for tonights am edging towards blue and white and maybe a pink!?


Black n white will make zebra stripes! Doooo iiiit!


KiwiMoose said:


> Lol - I would hope you don't have any mice! No matter what the colour.


I see Mr. Typo Police isn't infallible as well hahaha

Show us the soap @Chris_S!
And yes, solid oils n butters do help trace speed along. Have you made an all coconut oil soap? Yikes!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Dawni said:


> Black n white will make zebra stripes! Doooo iiiit!
> 
> I see Mr. Typo Police isn't infallible as well hahaha
> 
> Show us the soap @Chris_S!
> And yes, solid oils n butters do help trace speed along. Have you made an all coconut oil soap? Yikes!


I am the grammar police - the sergeant in fact! I’m not infallible myself though, especially when my phone autocorrects.


----------



## Meena

Still working my way through the 2013 thread on Genny's shampoo bars.  Probably will end up making some form of these first because my KOH hasn't shipped yet (that  I've heard).


----------



## Chris_S

Dawni said:


> Black n white will make zebra stripes! Doooo iiiit!
> 
> I see Mr. Typo Police isn't infallible as well hahaha
> 
> Show us the soap @Chris_S!
> And yes, solid oils n butters do help trace speed along. Have you made an all coconut oil soap? Yikes!



I know but i thought you had gone all crack head on us 

No not all coconut soap thats a plan for the future though been reading about using 100% coconut soap with 0% sf is good for washing clothes.

Ill post the recipe i used later. itll still be soap im just hoping theres no massive gaps between the layers i banged the hell out the mould on the table. If i had thought about it or known it was going to move THAT fast i would of just left it as a single colour to try the recipe or left it at a lighter trace but oh well


----------



## Donee'

Cleaning doors - its not even funny how doors can collect dirt.
Have given up entirely on trying to post pics - my phone just refuses - will wait till kid gets home and throw phone at her with a "make this **** thing work"

I out


Chris_S said:


> I know but i thought you had gone all crack head on us
> 
> No not all coconut soap thats a plan for the future though been reading about using 100% coconut soap with 0% sf is good for washing clothes.
> 
> Ill post the recipe i used later. itll still be soap im just hoping theres no massive gaps between the layers i banged the hell out the mould on the table. If i had thought about it or known it was going to move THAT fast i would of just left it as a single colour to try the recipe or left it at a lighter trace but oh well


source my pure coconut soap to a lady that makes a MP out of coconut oil.  It is very very cleansing - very very stripping and drying. Great for acne or oily skin but I have had some complaints that it is to drying.


----------



## Chris_S

Donee' said:


> Cleaning doors - its not even funny how doors can collect dirt.
> Have given up entirely on trying to post pics - my phone just refuses - will wait till kid gets home and throw phone at her with a "make this **** thing work"
> 
> I out
> 
> source my pure coconut soap to a lady that makes a MP out of coconut oil.  It is very very cleansing - very very stripping and drying. Great for acne or oily skin but I have had some complaints that it is to drying.



Iv got a kg of soap nuts and about 20 liquid tabs to get through before i even think seriously about making a 100% coconut oil with 0% sf soap for looking at using it for washing. most i use in soap is 25% but usually 15% because of the drying nature of co in soap. The one i made last night had slightly more in because im trying to make a soap for a friend who has issues with hand washing she said its ocd but think its more habit because she has worked with food as a career for so long. so was thinking somthing that creates alot of bubbles would be a good start to try because lather to most makes them think of clean hands. I will of course try the soap first and wont give her any soap i think will make he hands worse at that point ill try a different recipe.



KiwiMoose said:


> I am the grammar police - the sergeant in fact! I’m not infallible myself though, especially when my phone autocorrects.



It wasnt even grammar though it was typos on both parties i was just doing it to annoy @Dawni. Oh and heres the soap pic you asked for!


----------



## Susie

Been getting soap molds made for my first wholesale soaps.  Went to make soap and discovered that I was super low on micas, and completely out of FOs for women.  So, I sent the hubs to Lone Star Candle Supply for an emergency refill of some scents, and got wooden soap molds made.  

I had quite the holiday, food poisoning followed by atrial fibrillation (abnormal heart rhythm) landed me in the hospital for 5 days, and my stamina is really poor right now.  I am having cardioversion (the electric shock you see on TV that follows the word "clear") on Friday.  So, I am really hoping it works and I can feel like me again.


----------



## shunt2011

Susie said:


> Been getting soap molds made for my first wholesale soaps.  Went to make soap and discovered that I was super low on micas, and completely out of FOs for women.  So, I sent the hubs to Lone Star Candle Supply for an emergency refill of some scents, and got wooden soap molds made.
> 
> I had quite the holiday, food poisoning followed by atrial fibrillation (abnormal heart rhythm) landed me in the hospital for 5 days, and my stamina is really poor right now.  I am having cardioversion (the electric shock you see on TV that follows the word "clear") on Friday.  So, I am really hoping it works and I can feel like me again.



So sorry for your difficult time.  Hope the Cardioversion works for you.  My dad had it done a couple years ago and has been great.  Hope you are as fortunate.  Hope your're feeling better soon.


----------



## Chris_S

Susie said:


> Been getting soap molds made for my first wholesale soaps.  Went to make soap and discovered that I was super low on micas, and completely out of FOs for women.  So, I sent the hubs to Lone Star Candle Supply for an emergency refill of some scents, and got wooden soap molds made.
> 
> I had quite the holiday, food poisoning followed by atrial fibrillation (abnormal heart rhythm) landed me in the hospital for 5 days, and my stamina is really poor right now.  I am having cardioversion (the electric shock you see on TV that follows the word "clear") on Friday.  So, I am really hoping it works and I can feel like me again.



Same as shunt says hope it all goes well and helps and you get back to normal again asap never nice to be be put out of action especially twice in such a short space of time and so suddenly


----------



## Dawni

Hope you feel better soon @Susie!

@KiwiMoose I am as well.. You can imagine how bad grammar is over here.... Or there, if you've met any of my fellow Pinoys lol I also usually watch even my autocorrect but I miss some words every now n then hehe

@Chris_S I was messing with ya too lol but heeey.. I am gearing up for CP soleseife tonight and the colors I prepared are like the ones in your soap!

So that's my soapy thing for today.. Fingers n toes crossed everything goes as planned.


----------



## Chris_S

Dawni said:


> Hope you feel better soon @Susie!
> 
> @KiwiMoose I am as well.. You can imagine how bad grammar is over here.... Or there, if you've met any of my fellow Pinoys lol I also usually watch even my autocorrect but I miss some words every now n then hehe
> 
> @Chris_S I was messing with ya too lol but heeey.. I am gearing up for CP soleseife tonight and the colors I prepared are like the ones in your soap!
> 
> So that's my soapy thing for today.. Fingers n toes crossed everything goes as planned.



Haha well good luck with that that will be your first ever cp right? Not sure ill get anything soapy done today just been dentist and it feels like they shoved the anaesthetic into my nose not my mouth i mean my mouths numb but so is part of my nose which is one crazy sensation. I might make another batch of my swirl soap and do the stripes simular to i did the other night

I know you were just joking too 

Not sure i should be making soap today after the dentist i dropped in at the local shop went out to my car and sat in it with ignition turned on and couldnt figure out why the ac wasnt clearing the screen only after wiping the window clearly and onlu when putting the car in reverse to drive off did i realise i hadnt even turned the engine on no wonder it wasnt clearing lmao if i cant even notice a diesel engine isnt running not sure soaping is safe lol


----------



## Dawni

Lols I'm imagining you wondering why your soap isn't emulsifying and then finding out your stick blender ain't plugged in nyahaha

Not it's not my first CP but it is my first CP using layers and mica swirls.. And my first soleseife in a loaf mold. So many firsts I am almost sure something or the other will go wrong haha

Soap is in the mold!


----------



## Chris_S

Dawni said:


> Lols I'm imagining you wondering why your soap isn't emulsifying and then finding out your stick blender ain't plugged in nyahaha
> 
> Not it's not my first CP but it is my first CP using layers and mica swirls.. And my first soleseife in a loaf mold. So many firsts I am almost sure something or the other will go wrong haha
> 
> Soap is in the mold!



Oh no i wouldnt do that my sb is always plugged into an extention lead and its got a bright light to show thats turned on. But at the risk of being laughed at even more i did take my sb upstairs the other day well the none electric part as it splits in two and i was gathering stuff up to take down and wash and it was stood upright on the edge closest to me on my soaping desk and i searched the entire room for about 5 minutes before i saw it sat there on the desk.

Oh have you opened up the supplies to include mica powders now? Did you enjoy the cp when you did it?

Im feeling slightly less like im gunna have a senior moment now so might make another batch tonight. In my defence about the car i was very wound up because of where i had to go and walk past to get the dentists


----------



## Donee'

Chris_S said:


> Iv got a kg of soap nuts and about 20 liquid tabs to get through before i even think seriously about making a 100% coconut oil with 0% sf soap for looking at using it for washing. most i use in soap is 25% but usually 15% because of the drying nature of co in soap. The one i made last night had slightly more in because im trying to make a soap for a friend who has issues with hand washing she said its ocd but think its more habit because she has worked with food as a career for so long. so was thinking somthing that creates alot of bubbles would be a good start to try because lather to most makes them think of clean hands. I will of course try the soap first and wont give her any soap i think will make he hands worse at that point ill try a different recipe.
> 
> 
> 
> It wasnt even grammar though it was typos on both parties i was just doing it to annoy @Dawni. Oh and heres the soap pic you asked for!



I make a "chefs soap" which is lard, coffee grounds, sunflower oil.  Its soft on the hands, The coffee grounds are really good to remove onion and garlic smell.  The lard and Sunflower is extremely moisturising and conditioning.  And it is hard and bubbly.  Try it for your friend.
Actually I just love lard soap.


----------



## Chris_S

Donee' said:


> I make a "chefs soap" which is lard, coffee grounds, sunflower oil.  Its soft on the hands, The coffee grounds are really good to remove onion and garlic smell.  The lard and Sunflower is extremely moisturising and conditioning.  And it is hard and bubbly.  Try it for your friend.
> Actually I just love lard soap.



Part of the problem is she over washes and it causes her hands to crack and also bleed so unfortuatly i dont think coffee grounds although i can see the purpose would be a good idea for her. I have however given her a lard based goats milk soap which i absolutly love because of how gentle but it lathers great. Out of interest what are the % of the soap you mentioned i will probably give it a try just not sure i would give it to her to try at least not for when it flares up.


----------



## SaltedFig

Susie said:


> Been getting soap molds made for my first wholesale soaps.  Went to make soap and discovered that I was super low on micas, and completely out of FOs for women.  So, I sent the hubs to Lone Star Candle Supply for an emergency refill of some scents, and got wooden soap molds made.
> 
> I had quite the holiday, food poisoning followed by atrial fibrillation (abnormal heart rhythm) landed me in the hospital for 5 days, and my stamina is really poor right now.  I am having cardioversion (the electric shock you see on TV that follows the word "clear") on Friday.  So, I am really hoping it works and I can feel like me again.



@Susie, that sounds so worrying ... I hope Friday goes very well for you.

Congratulations on your first wholesale soaps!


----------



## Dawni

Chris_S said:


> Oh no i wouldnt do that my sb is always plugged into an extention lead and its got a bright light to show thats turned on. But at the risk of being laughed at even more i did take my sb upstairs the other day well the none electric part as it splits in two and i was gathering stuff up to take down and wash and it was stood upright on the edge closest to me on my soaping desk and i searched the entire room for about 5 minutes before i saw it sat there on the desk.
> 
> Oh have you opened up the supplies to include mica powders now? Did you enjoy the cp when you did it?
> 
> Im feeling slightly less like im gunna have a senior moment now so might make another batch tonight. In my defence about the car i was very wound up because of where i had to go and walk past to get the dentists


I was exaggerating... But your story is something I was imagining next haha

Someone gifted me about 5 grams each of some micas and I figured let's see what they're like and since the plan for today was soleseife I decided to try them on CP first, since I already have my natural colorants in HP thing going on.

I don't know if I enjoyed that.... It was nerve wracking just trying to make sure no soap gets on me lol, among other things. When you're so used to HP I noticed there's certain things you take for granted.


----------



## KiwiMoose

@Susie - sorry to hear about your event -ridden holiday.  Hope all goes well for you on Friday.
@Dawni - don't leave that soap in the mould too long before cutting!
@Chris_S - funny story about the lost stick blade - ya ning-nong!

I cut my new slab-swirled soap in the evening - it was very wet and sticky due to the humidity ( yes I had gloves on!)  but I think it's going to dry out OK.  My sister ( my best and worst critic) thinks it look like vomit.  She doesn't like a whole lotta contrasting colours together.  But I do and it's MY soap.  Will edit soon with a pic.  I think I'll try bevelling all of these though.


----------



## Donee'

Chris_S said:


> Part of the problem is she over washes and it causes her hands to crack and also bleed so unfortuatly i dont think coffee grounds although i can see the purpose would be a good idea for her. I have however given her a lard based goats milk soap which i absolutly love because of how gentle but it lathers great. Out of interest what are the % of the soap you mentioned i will probably give it a try just not sure i would give it to her to try at least not for when it flares up.


I make small batches for her - will find the recipe for you



Chris_S said:


> Part of the problem is she over washes and it causes her hands to crack and also bleed so unfortuatly i dont think coffee grounds although i can see the purpose would be a good idea for her. I have however given her a lard based goats milk soap which i absolutly love because of how gentle but it lathers great. Out of interest what are the % of the soap you mentioned i will probably give it a try just not sure i would give it to her to try at least not for when it flares up.


And can I find the recipe - not on my life - but then again - i have 3 notepads - and several hundred pieces of paper running around with scribbles on - a more reliable thing would be to just go dump into soapcalc a lard heavy batch 
Reminds herself to get one and one only recipe book of soaps that work for her............................


----------



## Donee'

Went and bought an emergency stock of distilled water from my local car parts place - they asked me how many batteries I have that I need five litres of distilled water...........................  Got into a long conversation about soap and lye and distilled water and and and and.
Gotta think about a mechanics soap on a roap.


----------



## shunt2011

@Donee' soap is neither conditioning nor moisturizing.  It cleans, it can be less stripping of the natural oils.  You would need a leave on product for moisturizing or conditioning.  Can be  confusing and misleading to people.


----------



## Chris_S

KiwiMoose said:


> View attachment 35633
> @Susie - sorry to hear about your event -ridden holiday.  Hope all goes well for you on Friday.
> @Dawni - don't leave that soap in the mould too long before cutting!
> @Chris_S - funny story about the lost stick blade - ya ning-nong!
> 
> I cut my new slab-swirled soap in the evening - it was very wet and sticky due to the humidity ( yes I had gloves on!)  but I think it's going to dry out OK.  My sister ( my best and worst critic) thinks it look like vomit.  She doesn't like a whole lotta contrasting colours together.  But I do and it's MY soap.  Will edit soon with a pic.  I think I'll try bevelling all of these though.



What on earth is a ning nong? Ya crazy women. Just making my tea then going to go measure a few batch and depending if the cats want out despite the rain i might make some or just leave till tomorrow evening after painting. Mmmmm i may just have talked myself into making it tonight not sure ill have the energy after painting tomorrow


----------



## Donee'

shunt2011 said:


> @Donee' soap is neither conditioning nor moisturizing.  It cleans, it can be less stripping of the natural oils.  You would need a leave on product for moisturizing or conditioning.  Can be  confusing and misleading to people.


Have to disagree with you on that one.
Soap can be highly moisturising and conditioning to the skin - the cleaning ratio is lessened and the lather is very low though.


----------



## Dawni

KiwiMoose said:


> View attachment 35633
> 
> @Dawni - don't leave that soap in the mould too long before cutting!
> 
> I cut my new slab-swirled soap in the evening - it was very wet and sticky due to the humidity ( yes I had gloves on!)  but I think it's going to dry out OK.  My sister ( my best and worst critic) thinks it look like vomit.  She doesn't like a whole lotta contrasting colours together.  But I do and it's MY soap.  Will edit soon with a pic.  I think I'll try bevelling all of these though.



Sisters are the worst. Before they become the best lol my sister is exactly the same. Next comes my teenager haha.. 

Your soap looks great, as usual 

Mine though, despite your warning, is another story lol


----------



## SaltedFig

Chris_S said:


> What on earth is a ning nong? Ya crazy women. ...



It's Aussie/Kiwi slang for a silly billy (I think we caught it from the British )

From the poem: "On the Ning Nang Nong"
Written by the awesome Spike Milligan: "Silly Verse for Kids" 1959:



And in Spike's own voice: Youtube: 0Wom1OzwzLw
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spike_Milligan

Soapy thing: pondered soap crystals


----------



## Zing

@KiwiMoose Sissy needs to shut up....


----------



## Zing

So today is my birthday, that's right, uh-huh, it's my birthday.  My son told me he got me a subscription to a soaping magazine, I didn't even know there was such a thing or even the title yet.  Can't wait for the first issue!  I guess now I'm all in to this soaping world.  
I want to be very careful here and not offend and I say this with a great deal of affection for my fellow soapers.  But last year, I'd say to my wife, "Honey, there's entire YouTube channels devoted to this!"  "Honey, you wouldn't believe how many blogs there are!"  "Honey, there's a whole sub-culture I never knew existed!"  "Honey, there's this forum and people have really strong opinions about percentages of coconut oil!"  
Seriously, I'm always grateful for this forum and for discovering the joy of soaping.  It's been a challenging year professionally with an unexpected layoff and it's been a great creative outlet to make soap -- and friends and family seem to appreciate the results.  With great appreciation,


----------



## Misschief

Zing said:


> So today is my birthday, that's right, uh-huh, it's my birthday.  My son told me he got me a subscription to a soaping magazine, I didn't even know there was such a thing or even the title yet.  Can't wait for the first issue!  I guess now I'm all in to this soaping world.
> I want to be very careful here and not offend and I say this with a great deal of affection for my fellow soapers.  But last year, I'd say to my wife, "Honey, there's entire YouTube channels devoted to this!"  "Honey, you wouldn't believe how many blogs there are!"  "Honey, there's a whole sub-culture I never knew existed!"  "Honey, there's this forum and people have really strong opinions about percentages of coconut oil!"
> Seriously, I'm always grateful for this forum and for discovering the joy of soaping.  It's been a challenging year professionally with an unexpected layoff and it's been a great creative outlet to make soap -- and friends and family seem to appreciate the results.  With great appreciation,


Happy Birthday, Zing! I hope you're having an amazing day. Isn't the soap world crazy? It's truly a wonderful addiction. Welcome to it!


----------



## Dean

Finalky traded out my rusty cookie sheet curing tray for lined cardboard per SMFer advice.

Wrapped a bar to give to a colleague for her bday.  2nd give away.  Baby steps...


----------



## Meena

Donee' said:


> Have to disagree with you on that one.
> Soap can be highly moisturising and conditioning to the skin - the cleaning ratio is lessened and the lather is very low though.



With all due respect, Shunt is not a "figurehead" Staff Member and Admin here. She is a highly knowledgeable and experienced soaper, so please listen to what she is telling you.


----------



## cmzaha

Susie said:


> Been getting soap molds made for my first wholesale soaps.  Went to make soap and discovered that I was super low on micas, and completely out of FOs for women.  So, I sent the hubs to Lone Star Candle Supply for an emergency refill of some scents, and got wooden soap molds made.
> 
> I had quite the holiday, food poisoning followed by atrial fibrillation (abnormal heart rhythm) landed me in the hospital for 5 days, and my stamina is really poor right now.  I am having cardioversion (the electric shock you see on TV that follows the word "clear") on Friday.  So, I am really hoping it works and I can feel like me again.


Prayers that this helps you feel better. It is horrible to feel bad


----------



## Meena

SaltedFig said:


> It's Aussie/Kiwi slang for a silly billy (I think we caught it from the British )
> From the poem: "On the Ning Nang Nong"
> Written by the awesome Spike Milligan: "Silly Verse for Kids" 1959:
> 
> And in Spike's own voice: Youtube: 0Wom1OzwzLw
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spike_Milligan









   Adorable! 

We Americans have something similar:  We call you a ding-dong. Bells ringing in the bellfry but no one's home, heh heh.


----------



## Meena

Misschief said:


> Happy Birthday, Zing! I hope you're having an amazing day. Isn't the soap world crazy? It's truly a wonderful addiction. Welcome to it!



Oh no, where is @Zing 's birthday post, I missed it!??!!!??!??!!!!


----------



## Misschief

Meena said:


> Oh no, where is @Zing 's birthday post, I missed it!??!!!??!??!!!!


Just above my last post.


----------



## Meena

Soapy thing today was picking up my Scientific Soapmaking book on the way home from the doctor.  Flipped through it when I got home, and got a stinging reminder that my brain isn't well.    This book is obviously going to have to wait another couple weeks.  Did notice this great tidbit, though:

"... store your labeled* soaps on a curing rack and measure their weight once per week until the weight stops falling.  Beyond that point the soap is considered fully cured."   !!!!  Simplicity itself!!!  No guessing about whether the soap is cured!!  

*by labeled, he's referring to whatever system you have for knowing which soap is which (and all the notes and information that would go along with each batch).


----------



## cmzaha

Donee' said:


> Have to disagree with you on that one.
> Soap can be highly moisturising and conditioning to the skin - the cleaning ratio is lessened and the lather is very low though.


Nope, soap cleans. Some soaps strip more of the natural oil from the skin than others. High CO soaps are very stripping. You may be highly superfatting but all that is doing is leaving a layer of oil on the skin and extra oil going down your drain. I superfat very low yet make gentle soap. Not moisturizing just gentle. Also my soaps lather very nicely


----------



## Meena

Zing said:


> So today is my birthday, that's right, uh-huh, it's my birthday.  My son told me he got me a subscription to a soaping magazine, I didn't even know there was such a thing or even the title yet.  Can't wait for the first issue!  I guess now I'm all in to this soaping world.
> I want to be very careful here and not offend and I say this with a great deal of affection for my fellow soapers.  But last year, I'd say to my wife, "Honey, there's entire YouTube channels devoted to this!"  "Honey, you wouldn't believe how many blogs there are!"  "Honey, there's a whole sub-culture I never knew existed!"  "Honey, there's this forum and people have really strong opinions about percentages of coconut oil!"
> Seriously, I'm always grateful for this forum and for discovering the joy of soaping.  It's been a challenging year professionally with an unexpected layoff and it's been a great creative outlet to make soap -- and friends and family seem to appreciate the results.  With great appreciation,



Good God, I must be blind tonight!  I went up and down the last 3 pages of this thread and still missed your birthday post!!    HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY, DEAR ZING!!!!


----------



## Dawni

Apiberdey @Zing!

Sending you hugs, complete with smacks n jiggles, and good vibes on your special day lol


----------



## Donee'

Meena said:


> With all due respect, Shunt is not a "figurehead" Staff Member and Admin here. She is a highly knowledgeable and experienced soaper, so please listen to what she is telling you.


I dont recall myself calling shunt a "figurehead" at all, neither did I say anything about her knowledge or experience, I merely disagreed on her statement.
On the point that she made that soap is for cleaning only and not for conditioning or moisturing we can agree to disagree.  Most, if not all, the oils/butters etc etc we use to add into our soap are for conditioning and moisturing.  My soaps are very plain to look at but are medicinal and provide an external source of vitamins, minerals, conditioning and moisturising.
This would bring up the argument of wether the combination of oils is for nought or the additions are just to make pretty.
So - I shall stick to my guns with the fact that soaps are not "just for cleaning".



cmzaha said:


> Nope, soap cleans. Some soaps strip more of the natural oil from the skin than others. High CO soaps are very stripping. You may be highly superfatting but all that is doing is leaving a layer of oil on the skin and extra oil going down your drain. I superfat very low yet make gentle soap. Not moisturizing just gentle. Also my soaps lather very nicely


I tried superfatting and I didnt like it either.  See my reply above and this should clear up the topic or we can continue to discuss.

http://www.soap-making-essentials.com/how-to-distinguish-a-conditioning-soap.html
http://soapcalc.net/info/SoapQualities.asp
and so very many more


----------



## Donee'

Today is
Buchu Soap
Sutherlandia Soap (aka Kankerbos - a very old and very traditional khoi san herb used for thousands of years)
Wild dagga Soap (aka Lions tail)
THC soap

and then I want to start working on a sun screen soap - living in a land of incredibly high UV rays and having a skin that has been abused on the beach and in the bush and in the mountains - this is a personal mission.  Am also popping down to my local homeopath to discuss.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Happy Birthday @Zing!


----------



## Brown Sugar Babe

Last night I beveled a few loaves of soap for my first release.  Super cathartic!  I'm currently trying to figure out packaging and I'm have severe soapers block!

Hi!


----------



## Hendejm

Donee' said:


> I dont recall myself calling shunt a "figurehead" at all, neither did I say anything about her knowledge or experience, I merely disagreed on her statement.
> On the point that she made that soap is for cleaning only and not for conditioning or moisturing we can agree to disagree.  Most, if not all, the oils/butters etc etc we use to add into our soap are for conditioning and moisturing.  My soaps are very plain to look at but are medicinal and provide an external source of vitamins, minerals, conditioning and moisturising.
> This would bring up the argument of wether the combination of oils is for nought or the additions are just to make pretty.
> So - I shall stick to my guns with the fact that soaps are not "just for cleaning".


While I am no expert on this subject and others are free to disagree with me - I firmly believe that soap does not moisturize the skin. Soap removes oils from the skin and washes it down the drain. Commercial “soaps” are sulfectants that strip the skin of oils and this the dry feeling. Real soaps...those that are mild - remove less of the oils and leaving your skin feeling soft due largely to their ph levels and wash away more effectively than commercial “soaps”. Handmade soap is a wash-away product. It does not penetrate and stay on your skin.  

That is why you can’t legally make claims about a soaps properties other than the fact that it cleans - because it doesn’t. It washes dirt and oils from the skin and it all goes down the drain ( along with the expensive butters and oils). Other than adjusting ph levels on skin - all soaps are the same. Some oils and butters have lower or higher ph levels and that, in turn, affects how it reacts with the acidic and alkaline properties of your skin. This article does a good job of explaining that:

https://www.livestrong.com/article/152255-ph-effects-on-skin/

So, in my opinion, the best thing to say regarding soap properties is that it (May) be gentle and that it cleans.  Anything else is just hogwash and untrue. That’s just
My opinion.


----------



## Susie

Donee' said:


> I dont recall myself calling shunt a "figurehead" at all, neither did I say anything about her knowledge or experience, I merely disagreed on her statement.
> On the point that she made that soap is for cleaning only and not for conditioning or moisturing we can agree to disagree.  Most, if not all, the oils/butters etc etc we use to add into our soap are for conditioning and moisturing.  My soaps are very plain to look at but are medicinal and provide an external source of vitamins, minerals, conditioning and moisturising.
> This would bring up the argument of wether the combination of oils is for nought or the additions are just to make pretty.
> So - I shall stick to my guns with the fact that soaps are not "just for cleaning".



Your skin is made up of many layers of dead cells that are constantly being shed.  It is intended that these layers carry with them the bacteria and such that may harm you.  https://www.nationalgeographic.com/science/health-and-human-body/human-body/skin/  It is wholly impractical to believe that you are getting anything through those layers when using a wash off product.  Your skin simply does not have time in the soap to absorb anything when those layers of cells are going down the drain. 

Now, what you CAN do by changing your formula, is to not remove more oils than necessary.  And, once patted dry, you can then ADD a moisturizing and conditioning agent (lotion or cream) that then seals in the moisture added from the bath.


----------



## amd

Made labels for soaps that are done curing. I'm hoping to get 3 soaps made today, but I'm not sure I have that much masterbatch. Might have to add masterbatching oils to the list. I should order more oils soon. I think I'm down to enough for 3 buckets of masterbatch.


----------



## zanzalawi

i made 4 batches earlier this week
two batches were cut and put on the curing racks (sangria scented, and one with @cmzaha's dragons blood- holy cow its amazing, i dont want to let any of it go!), two batches needed a bit more time
so thats whats happening tonight when the wildlings go to bed! BWAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Zing said:


> So today is my birthday, that's right, uh-huh, it's my birthday.  My son told me he got me a subscription to a soaping magazine, I didn't even know there was such a thing or even the title yet.  Can't wait for the first issue!  I guess now I'm all in to this soaping world.
> I want to be very careful here and not offend and I say this with a great deal of affection for my fellow soapers.  But last year, I'd say to my wife, "Honey, there's entire YouTube channels devoted to this!"  "Honey, you wouldn't believe how many blogs there are!"  "Honey, there's a whole sub-culture I never knew existed!"  "Honey, there's this forum and people have really strong opinions about percentages of coconut oil!"
> Seriously, I'm always grateful for this forum and for discovering the joy of soaping.  It's been a challenging year professionally with an unexpected layoff and it's been a great creative outlet to make soap -- and friends and family seem to appreciate the results.  With great appreciation,



Happy Belated Birthday


----------



## Meena

Hey friends, just saw a 20% off sale on FOs that ends tomorrow

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/soap-making-supplies.aspx


----------



## cmzaha

Donee' said:


> I dont recall myself calling shunt a "figurehead" at all, neither did I say anything about her knowledge or experience, I merely disagreed on her statement.
> On the point that she made that soap is for cleaning only and not for conditioning or moisturing we can agree to disagree.  Most, if not all, the oils/butters etc etc we use to add into our soap are for conditioning and moisturing.  My soaps are very plain to look at but are medicinal and provide an external source of vitamins, minerals, conditioning and moisturising.
> This would bring up the argument of wether the combination of oils is for nought or the additions are just to make pretty.
> So - I shall stick to my guns with the fact that soaps are not "just for cleaning".


Think about how long soap stays on when bathing or showering, so do you really think they are going to do much medicinally? It you feel they are moisturizing and medicinal that is your choice. But remember you cannot make claims when selling such as eczema soap, which you really do not want to test insurance if someone has a bad reaction. Stick to your guns, but soap only is for cleaning then rinsing off within a few seconds. Never mind maybe where you live you can make claims, you cannot in the US. Also makes me wonder how long you have been making soap. Many people new to this think it is the greatest thing there is. FYI some people cannot use lye based soap, such as one of my daughters. 



Susie said:


> Your skin is made up of many layers of dead cells that are constantly being shed.  It is intended that these layers carry with them the bacteria and such that may harm you.  https://www.nationalgeographic.com/science/health-and-human-body/human-body/skin/  It is wholly impractical to believe that you are getting anything through those layers when using a wash off product.  Your skin simply does not have time in the soap to absorb anything when those layers of cells are going down the drain.
> 
> Now, what you CAN do by changing your formula, is to not remove more oils than necessary.  And, once patted dry, you can then ADD a moisturizing and conditioning agent (lotion or cream) that then seals in the moisture added from the bath.


Yep


----------



## Chris_S

Just wrapped a few batches up because they are at the end of cure time and i made an entire loaf for a good friend and if it doesnt snow tonight ill be seeing her tomorrow so wanted to have them all nicely wrapped to give them to her. i went a bit ott with my veg peeler and ended up obsessivly peeling the surfaces trying to get them flat to only realise several times i had peeled so much the soap was much thinner than when i started. So after that i gathered all my peelings dumped them in my scraps tub and as thats not very full i will make a confetti soap soon so they wont go to waste  i seem to have lost an entire batch somewhere or its lost its scent and i now cant tell where it is ill have another good owd fondle in morn and see if i can find it for wrapping tomorrow then ill label and box them if i have time or if it snows.


----------



## Dahila

penelopejane the same rules in Canada,  I put 100 g on mine and they usually 110, after cure,  I do not want to risk it and get fine for selling something with wrong weight on label.


----------



## Meena

Dawni said:


> Apiberdey @Zing!
> 
> Sending you hugs, complete with smacks n jiggles, and good vibes on your special day lol





     ' smacks and jiggles' are never gonna die!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dawni

Nope. They love it. Also fondling..........

Tested a few bars that have been curing since somewhere in November. A different soap piece each time I need to wash my hands. So far they all feel nice, not drying at all after. 

So much fun seeing different kinds of lather and bubbles!


----------



## Dean

KiwiMoose said:


> View attachment 35633
> @Susie - sorry to hear about your event -ridden holiday.  Hope all goes well for you on Friday.
> @Dawni - don't leave that soap in the mould too long before cutting!
> @Chris_S - funny story about the lost stick blade - ya ning-nong!
> 
> I cut my new slab-swirled soap in the evening - it was very wet and sticky due to the humidity ( yes I had gloves on!)  but I think it's going to dry out OK.  My sister ( my best and worst critic) thinks it look like vomit.  She doesn't like a whole lotta contrasting colours together.  But I do and it's MY soap.  Will edit soon with a pic.  I think I'll try bevelling all of these though.



What do u bevel with?


----------



## KiwiMoose

Dean said:


> What do u bevel with?


Potato peeler - not as perfect as your bevelling.  I do have a bevelling tool on the underside of my soap cutter but i haven't used it yet.



Dawni said:


> Nope. They love it. Also fondling..........
> 
> Tested a few bars that have been curing since somewhere in November. A different soap piece each time I need to wash my hands. So far they all feel nice, not drying at all after.
> 
> So much fun seeing different kinds of lather and bubbles!


Yes - I have four different pieces of soap in my soap dish in the bathroom - and two different ones in the kitchen.


----------



## cmzaha

Brown Sugar Babe said:


> Last night I beveled a few loaves of soap for my first release.  Super cathartic!  I'm currently trying to figure out packaging and I'm have severe soapers block!
> 
> Hi!


I have to wonder how long you have been soaping? You mention being new to the soaping community. If you do not have a year or so under your belt you are nowhere near ready to sell, which I am assume you mean by stating your first release. It takes a long time of testing before one is ready to sell. Maybe I have interpreted "being new to the soaping community," incorrectly.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Dawni said:


> Nope. They love it. Also fondling..........
> 
> Tested a few bars that have been curing since somewhere in November. A different soap piece each time I need to wash my hands. So far they all feel nice, not drying at all after.
> 
> So much fun seeing different kinds of lather and bubbles!



I have more soap in my shower and at my sinks than I have ever had  .  I usually clean out the pots real good and mush into a small bar. I didn't do that with the very first bars I made so I am using a full bar with those.  but mostly am giving away the bars and using scraps myself (something wrong here  but I just cant waste it--I need to start saving more of that for some confetti soap


----------



## Chris_S

Marilyn Norgart said:


> I have more soap in my shower and at my sinks than I have ever had  .  I usually clean out the pots real good and mush into a small bar. I didn't do that with the very first bars I made so I am using a full bar with those.  but mostly am giving away the bars and using scraps myself (something wrong here  but I just cant waste it--I need to start saving more of that for some confetti soap



Iv been keeping mine in an old sweet tub to store till i hace enough or can be bothered making a confetti soap. Iv hit the have enough point last night now i just need to find the can be bothered part.

@Dawni i loves me a good owd fondle and you know about thw paddle i wont name its purpose here.

Iv nothing planned today so im going to make at least 3-4 loaf batches today


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Chris_S said:


> Iv been keeping mine in an old sweet tub to store till i hace enough or can be bothered making a confetti soap. Iv hit the have enough point last night now i just need to find the can be bothered part.
> 
> @Dawni i loves me a good owd fondle and you know about thw paddle i wont name its purpose here.
> 
> Iv nothing planned today so im going to make at least 3-4 loaf batches today



confetti today?  post pics


----------



## Dawni

Chris_S said:


> Iv been keeping mine in an old sweet tub to store till i hace enough or can be bothered making a confetti soap. Iv hit the have enough point last night now i just need to find the can be bothered part.
> 
> @Dawni i loves me a good owd fondle and you know about thw paddle i wont name its purpose here.
> 
> Iv nothing planned today so im going to make at least 3-4 loaf batches today


Cough.. I have no idea what you're talking bout.. Cough

Those shavings look like that confetti soap is gonna be purty! Do it soon lol we wanna see!

And looks like you're gonna be very busy tonight.. Can't imagine yet having the time to do 3-4 batches in one night lol

I still haven't received my lye so I rearranged my soaps.. Longest curing ones up front and new ones in the back. So far I've been successful in not fondling those too much........


----------



## Chris_S

Dawni said:


> Cough.. I have no idea what you're talking bout.. Cough
> 
> Those shavings look like that confetti soap is gonna be purty! Do it soon lol we wanna see!
> 
> And looks like you're gonna be very busy tonight.. Can't imagine yet having the time to do 3-4 batches in one night lol
> 
> I still haven't received my lye so I rearranged my soaps.. Longest curing ones up front and new ones in the back. So far I've been successful in not fondling those too much........



well iv got a bucket to mix it all in so i can easily make 3-4 batches in one go in not much longer than if im making just the one batch. Im going to revert back to my tried and tested swirl recipe not sure if ill make it tonight but i suppose i could have a play with 2 or 3 loafs then make last one white n make it a confetti soap


----------



## Donee'

This requires another thread
And skin is the biggest organ in the body with absoption rates which are medically documented.
Although I hardly expected to be attacked for disagreeing with an admin (which I did not know when I disagreed) - I do expect an open discussion on this.  
Hardly expecting to be attacked for having my own opinion was rather naieve because I have been on enough forums to know the mentality of having a newbie who disagrees (albeit politely) with anyone of the old crowd.
Wont copy and paste all the medical information here - will rather wait for a new thread - which I am sure one of the followers of "soap ONLY cleans" will be happy to open up.
I am sure though that all the discussions about oil combinations will be for nought considering that "soap only cleans" and "washes off".


----------



## Hendejm

Donee - I’m sorry you’ve taken offense at what we have suggested to you. I would suggest that you do a bit more research and keep an open mind while doing so. You are welcome to make any claims you want in regards to the properties/benefits of soap. In the United States and England ( and perhaps Canada, Nee Zealand, Australia), we cannot legally make the claims that you are suggesting in regards to soap and how it affects the skin. We can only say that soap cleans. This is because of scientific research that has been done on this subject. 

I wholeheartedly suggest that you discover for yourself whether soap can do the things you believe they can do. Keep in mind the following however:

Every human has approx 22 sqft of skin in their body. The average bar of soap is 5 ounces. A bar of soap will last approx thru 10 washes in the shower. That equates to .5 ounce of soap per wash. So 1/2 an ounce will be used to wash your body that is comprised of 22 sqft of skin. The skin is waterproof -for it weren’t - we would drown while taking a bath or swim in a pool. Most of that 1/2 ounce of soap will wash down the drain when you shower with water (approx 7 gallons per shower) How much is left to moisturize the waterproof skin?  Not much....1/16 ounce?  How will 1/16 ounce leave your skin moisturized and nourished if it has so much skin to cover and so little to do it with?  The best that 1/16 ounce of soap can do is to leave trace amounts of oils after it has removed dirt and body oils. This is before you dry off with a towel. The towel will probably remove any remaining oils left from your soap. 

So why doesn’t your skin feel tight after using homemade soap?  The ph of the soap interacts with the ph of the surface layer of skin and helps to allow your soap to wash off more completely. When your skin feels tight and dry after washing with commercial “soap” - that is the result of ph levels and the “soap” not washing fully away. Your skin won’t feel tight or dry for long because your outer layer of skin will shed (at the rate of .07 ounces per day) to allow for new skin to take its place. So even if your skin were to absorb that 1/16 ounce of soap/oils - your skin would shed it away in no time. 

That is why it has been suggested that lotions/butters/oils be applied after washing. Those oils can and do stay on the skin to protect, soften, moisturize the skin. If soap has the properties you believe it has - then the lotion/skincare industry would grind to a halt. They wouldn’t be able to sell these products because soap would be taking care of all the skin problems and would render the skincare companies useless. Does this make sense?  

I don’t want to tell anyone what to believe and again - please don’t take our word for it. Do your own research and do what’s right for you and your potential customers. I sincerely believe we are trying to educate and inform and in no way condescend or attack. 

John


----------



## Dean

Donee' said:


> This requires another thread
> And skin is the biggest organ in the body with absoption rates which are medically documented.
> Although I hardly expected to be attacked for disagreeing with an admin (which I did not know when I disagreed) - I do expect an open discussion on this.
> Hardly expecting to be attacked for having my own opinion was rather naieve because I have been on enough forums to know the mentality of having a newbie who disagrees (albeit politely) with anyone of the old crowd.
> Wont copy and paste all the medical information here - will rather wait for a new thread - which I am sure one of the followers of "soap ONLY cleans" will be happy to open up.
> I am sure though that all the discussions about oil combinations will be for nought considering that "soap only cleans" and "washes off".



Hi Donee.

After soaping and recipie testing frequently for almost a year, I have found that soap “only cleans and washes off”.  However, I have a new bar curing that seems to make my hands feel very soft after initial lather test.  Also, I’ve read that avocado  oil soap, which I have not made, leaves a residue and doesn’ t completely wash off.  So, the door on my conclusion is slightly ajar.

One should be able state their beliefs based on their soaping experiences and not feel attacked on SMF. Hang in there.

BTW...belated welcome.


----------



## Susie

Donee' said:


> This requires another thread
> And skin is the biggest organ in the body with absoption rates which are medically documented.
> Although I hardly expected to be attacked for disagreeing with an admin (which I did not know when I disagreed) - I do expect an open discussion on this.
> Hardly expecting to be attacked for having my own opinion was rather naieve because I have been on enough forums to know the mentality of having a newbie who disagrees (albeit politely) with anyone of the old crowd.
> Wont copy and paste all the medical information here - will rather wait for a new thread - which I am sure one of the followers of "soap ONLY cleans" will be happy to open up.
> I am sure though that all the discussions about oil combinations will be for nought considering that "soap only cleans" and "washes off".



I am sure I speak for most people here when I say that if you have a point that you feel needs making, then you are more than welcome to open your own thread.  In that thread, you may post all documentation you feel is pertinent. 

No one has attacked you.  Not one person.  Your feelings of persecution are invalid.  Disagreement does not constitute an attack.  If it did, you would be guilty of what you are accusing others of.  There are no victims here.  Everyone has the right to their own opinion, and the right to state it, unless they step over the line.  No one has thus far stepped over the line.


----------



## Dawni

We interrupt this broadcast to bring you live shots....

Of yet another fugly dump of rebatch.





Notice my rebatches as of late are all variations of grey, owing to charcoal being my only colorant until the very recent past. This, as well as the previous ones I posted, were crumbs from a soap that has been curing since September, and no they weren't all soft oils so they should have at least hardened somewhat. The microwave gave them back to me rock hard lol

And oh, the little soaps in the back are my test pieces hehe.. A charcoal, a rice, and my recent sandalwood powder experiments.


----------



## Hendejm

Dawni said:


> We interrupt this broadcast to bring you live shots....
> 
> Of yet another fugly dump of rebatch.
> View attachment 35715
> 
> Notice my rebatches as of late are all variations of grey, owing to charcoal being my only colorant until the very recent past. This, as well as the previous ones I posted, were crumbs from a soap that has been curing since September, and no they weren't all soft oils so they should have at least hardened somewhat. The microwave gave them back to me rock hard lol
> 
> And oh, the little soaps in the back are my test pieces hehe.. A charcoal, a rice, and my recent sandalwood powder experiments.


I think they are cool looking!


----------



## MGM

Dawni said:


> We interrupt this broadcast to bring you live shots....
> 
> 
> 
> And oh, the little soaps in the back are my test pieces hehe.. A charcoal, a rice, and my recent sandalwood powder experiments.


Looks like this month's challenge soap to me....


----------



## Chris_S

Dawni said:


> We interrupt this broadcast to bring you live shots....
> 
> Of yet another fugly dump of rebatch.
> View attachment 35715
> 
> Notice my rebatches as of late are all variations of grey, owing to charcoal being my only colorant until the very recent past. This, as well as the previous ones I posted, were crumbs from a soap that has been curing since September, and no they weren't all soft oils so they should have at least hardened somewhat. The microwave gave them back to me rock hard lol
> 
> And oh, the little soaps in the back are my test pieces hehe.. A charcoal, a rice, and my recent sandalwood powder experiments.



Isnt the feb comp stones? they look exactly like stones!!!!! ugly and boring mwhahahaha


----------



## KiwiMoose

Dawni said:


> We interrupt this broadcast to bring you live shots....
> 
> Of yet another fugly dump of rebatch.
> View attachment 35715
> 
> Notice my rebatches as of late are all variations of grey, owing to charcoal being my only colorant until the very recent past. This, as well as the previous ones I posted, were crumbs from a soap that has been curing since September, and no they weren't all soft oils so they should have at least hardened somewhat. The microwave gave them back to me rock hard lol
> 
> And oh, the little soaps in the back are my test pieces hehe.. A charcoal, a rice, and my recent sandalwood powder experiments.


I LOVE these - they do look like stones.  Very cool!


----------



## Chris_S

KiwiMoose said:


> I LOVE these - they do look like stones.  Very cool!



Yes very boring and ugly like stones 

Im gunna go measure my oils out befire the rugby starts then ill sort the lye at half time so when its finished ill be able to start making or maybe earlier if we dont play well


----------



## KiwiMoose

Chris_S said:


> Yes very boring and ugly like stones
> 
> Im gunna go measure my oils out befire the rugby starts then ill sort the lye at half time so when its finished ill be able to start making or maybe earlier if we dont play well


Do the British know how to play rugby then?


----------



## MGM

Hendejm said:


> Donee - I’m sorry you’ve taken offense at what we have suggested to you. I would suggest that you do a bit more research and keep an open mind while doing so. You are welcome to make any claims you want in regards to the properties/benefits of soap. In the United States and England ( and perhaps Canada, Nee Zealand, Australia), we cannot legally make the claims that you are suggesting in regards to soap
> John



I'm not picking a horse in this race, 'cause I just don't know, but I will point out that some big companies, who are also governed by FDA and Health Canada regulation, do make such claims:

Yardley
Softsoap
SheaMoisture Coconut Oil Bar Soap
etc etc

Also, I could argue that a soap that has the properties of cleansing without stripping away natural oils is more "moisturizing" (as in "moisture-leaving") than a soap that does strip away more oils. I'm sure German has a word for "soap that leaves behind more moisture than another one", but perhaps the paucity of the English vocabulary leads us to make linguistic elisions  when describing?
I wouldn't make such claims myself, but it sure doesn't seem to be hurting doTerra's bottom line....


----------



## KiwiMoose

MGM said:


> I'm not picking a horse in this race, 'cause I just don't know, but I will point out that some big companies, who are also governed by FDA and Health Canada regulation, do make such claims:
> 
> Yardley
> Softsoap
> SheaMoisture Coconut Oil Bar Soap
> etc etc
> 
> Also, I could argue that a soap that has the properties of cleansing without stripping away natural oils is more "moisturizing" (as in "moisture-leaving") than a soap that does strip away more oils. I'm sure German has a word for "soap that leaves behind more moisture than another one", but perhaps the paucity of the English vocabulary leads us to make linguistic elisions  when describing?
> I wouldn't make such claims myself, but it sure doesn't seem to be hurting doTerra's bottom line....


And I was just thinking the other day about the great marketing claim:  1/4 moisturising cream.  True or not, it's made them  lot of sales.


----------



## Meena

KiwiMoose said:


> Do the British know how to play rugby then?



   Prepare for battle, if I know @Chris_S


----------



## Chris_S

KiwiMoose said:


> Do the British know how to play rugby then?



Erm the british Started rugby league! Surly you must of heard of the wigan warriors? The most famous rugby club in the world. Sydney who?

@Meena if i was on the rugby pitch yes but not that brave lol just a big wigan warriors fan 4th year of having a season ticket now its great having a dad that will pick me up and drop me off so i can have a beer he goes near enough past my house anyways.

Dammit iv not got time befote the match to weigh out the oils nooooooooooo


----------



## KiwiMoose

For those who don't know - @Chris_S  has just made his most vicious attack - Implying that I'm from Australia by mentioning Sydney.  That's a low blow.


----------



## Chris_S

KiwiMoose said:


> For those who don't know - @Chris_S  has just made his most vicious attack - Implying that I'm from Australia by mentioning Sydney.  That's a low blow.



Haha nope its because wigan are playing sydney in the world club challenege in a few weeks. you guys hardly have many nrl teams to choose from!

if we carry on how we started i may end up going making soap in second half


----------



## Zing

Dawni said:


> We interrupt this broadcast to bring you live shots....
> 
> Of yet another fugly dump of rebatch.
> View attachment 35715
> 
> Notice my rebatches as of late are all variations of grey, owing to charcoal being my only colorant until the very recent past. This, as well as the previous ones I posted, were crumbs from a soap that has been curing since September, and no they weren't all soft oils so they should have at least hardened somewhat. The microwave gave them back to me rock hard lol
> .


 Enter the contest, woman!  They look like the perfect skipping stones.  You can save them for Christmas stockings for naughty boys and girls.



KiwiMoose said:


> For those who don't know - @Chris_S  has just made his most vicious attack - Implying that I'm from Australia by mentioning Sydney.  That's a low blow.


 Um, who started it?  I'm Team @Chris_S ....


----------



## Meena

I love you people!!!!!!!


----------



## Hendejm

MGM said:


> I'm not picking a horse in this race, 'cause I just don't know, but I will point out that some big companies, who are also governed by FDA and Health Canada regulation, do make such claims:
> 
> Yardley
> Softsoap
> SheaMoisture Coconut Oil Bar Soap
> etc etc
> 
> Also, I could argue that a soap that has the properties of cleansing without stripping away natural oils is more "moisturizing" (as in "moisture-leaving") than a soap that does strip away more oils. I'm sure German has a word for "soap that leaves behind more moisture than another one", but perhaps the paucity of the English vocabulary leads us to make linguistic elisions  when describing?
> I wouldn't make such claims myself, but it sure doesn't seem to be hurting doTerra's bottom line....


In most cases ( as in the examples shown above)....they are not soap. They are a bar that resembles soap and shares some of the properties of soap. They contain chemicals and as such are technically cosmetics. Under cosmetics US law - labeling requirements are different and you are able to make claims as to their abilities. (whether true or not). The FDA explains it here:
https://www.fda.gov/Cosmetics/ProductsIngredients/Products/ucm115449.htm

The US FDA requirements are mostly voluntary compliance. Meaning - claims can be made of a cosmetic without having to substantiate the claim. This is the case of Yardly, Softsoap, Dove, etc.   They are NOT soap. When comparing those products to what we make - soap - they are 2 different products and 2 different distinctions and requirement. It’s really an apples/oranges comparison. They are similar but different. 

So - if you want to make claims of a soaps properties and abilities - add some chemicals - call it a beauty bar - label properly - and make whatever claims you want to make. But if you are making soap and not adding chemicals to your product - then you cannot makes claims as to their benefits to/on the skin. 

This is the United States only. Other countries are more strict and some are more lenient - while some may not address it at all. 

DoTerra is a separate discussion. They are constantly in trouble for their practices and it will probably catch up with them, eventually! 

Again - this is my opinion and interpretation of US law and of course, is subject to different opinions. I choose to err on the side of caution and not make any claims of my soap other than to clean.  I cannot get into trouble if I follow this principle.  Others will choose a different path and that is ok with me too!


----------



## lenarenee

I'm going to continue the OT briefly to correct a previous post that may suggest that a sunscreen soap is usable/effective for prevention of sunburn.

Its NOT. No way. Impossible and outright dangerous. There is no flipping way you can add enough sunscreen ingredient to a soap base, let alone equally disperse the molecules to ensure predictable coverage of sunscreen in relation to square inch of skin. And use your noodles people - why does soap clean in the first place??  Chemistry of electrical charges!!  It lifts and separates the dirt and grime from the skin so you can wash it off. You can't apply a coating of something that's supposed to adhere to your skin....INSIDE A PRODUCT THAT IS MADE TO REMOVE ANYTHING THAT'S STICKING TO YOUR SKIN!

As is the notion flying around the internet that you can make your own sunscreen by mixing titanium or zinc oxide into oils/butters.

I'm a childcare provider who has had parent after parent hand me a container of their healthy homemade sunscreen. Yes, I'm going to yell again:  IT DOESN'T WORK!!!  Every single kid got sunburned. Every. One. Every. Time.

There's a great deal of work that goes into dispersing the molecules of sunscreen chemical uniformly throughout the product.  This ensures that there is enough of the chemical to be strong enough to do its job and also that there is a prescribed amount of that chemical in every squeeze of the tube!!!!!  Otherwise, you end up with less zinc oxide in squeeze 7, and more in squeeze 22. Therefore you wouldn't be able to rely on the product working.


----------



## Meena

Okay, haven't made soap since my last batch 10 days ago -- my first HP -- which i just love and am already using a bar of (and can only get better!); but I'm out of my primary hard oil (and so is my supplier), so last night I wrote a new recipe to use what I have on hand.  It will be a 7 oil soap, including my last ounce or so of pastured beef tallow (at around 6% of the recipe), and my first time using mango seed butter!   I have sample sizes of new mica colors, so gonna mix up some lye and while it's cooling, decide on colors.  Pictures will be forthcoming.  

Aw, heck -- gotta clean the kitchen first... and then prepare my work area ... such as it is (my horrible little galley kitchen!  for a cook, no less!).


----------



## lenarenee

Back to the regularly scheduled topic:

I made soap yesterday for the first time in 343 days!!  I had to - for my mental health and it worked because I feel more like myself again. The renovation is making progress, and there is now ONE completely furnished, usable, clean room in the house for us to use.  But there's another delay of about 3 weeks overall. We've had 2 deaths in the family in one week, and a friend with a cancer diagnosis. (seriously. you can't make this stuff up).

Made two 2.5 batches of salt bars.  Love WSP's Black Salt and Cedar - despite the reviews that say it behaves well - it doesn't in a 95% co recipe (but I would expect that anyway). There was some cracking because of the heat.

The other was Spiced Mahogany from BB, a remake for one of my boys.  Once it's well cured, it really does smell like wood to me.  Hope to make more tomorrow - but someone needs to wash the soap dishes first.


----------



## Meena

Oh, @lenarenee !  So sorry for all these tribulations and deaths, my word!!  You can't make this stuff up...
I wish i had some perfect suggestion, but all i can come up with is 'take care of yourself'.
So glad you got to make some soap, and that it was helpful.  *Hugs*


----------



## jcandleattic

MGM said:


> Looks like this month's challenge soap to me....


exactly what i was thinking


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

i was gonna run after work and get the rest of the guitar strings for my banjo (soap cutter) and pick up more lye and fats and some orange FO...…………………………….but my feet hurt and its cold out...……………..so I came home and ordered a few things from Nurture.  its supposed to get warm this weekend so I will get the fats, lye and guitar strings then.  I am running the dishwasher with all my dirty soap stuff now but am kinda bored and really wanna make some soap.


----------



## lenarenee

Meena said:


> Oh, @lenarenee !  So sorry for all these tribulations and deaths, my word!!  You can't make this stuff up...
> I wish i had some perfect suggestion, but all i can come up with is 'take care of yourself'.
> So glad you got to make some soap, and that it was helpful.  *Hugs*



Thanks Meena, we're doing okay. One death was inevitable and I suspect was exactly what that person would have wanted. We're doing okay. Now that I will be able to soap a little - it helps a lot!


----------



## Meena

@Marilyn Norgart   New AVI!!  Love your pup!!!!!


----------



## Hendejm

lenarenee said:


> You can't apply a coating of something that's supposed to adhere to your skin....INSIDE A PRODUCT THAT IS MADE TO REMOVE ANYTHING THAT'S STICKING TO YOUR SKIN!


This sums it up for me and I consider the discussion closed ( for me at least - no more rants on the subject)


----------



## lenarenee

Me too. I think. But I'm extra rant-ful today because I'm  blocked in a room while the contractors spray something really smelly in the hall. No one told me this was going to happen today or I would have moved the pets into a safer place. The fumes could kill the guinea pigs!


----------



## cmzaha

Donee' said:


> This requires another thread
> And skin is the biggest organ in the body with absoption rates which are medically documented.


It was actually proven this year the Skin is not the biggest organ.


----------



## Jeboz

KiwiMoose said:


> View attachment 35633
> @Susie - sorry to hear about your event -ridden holiday.  Hope all goes well for you on Friday.
> @Dawni - don't leave that soap in the mould too long before cutting!
> @Chris_S - funny story about the lost stick blade - ya ning-nong!
> 
> I cut my new slab-swirled soap in the evening - it was very wet and sticky due to the humidity ( yes I had gloves on!)  but I think it's going to dry out OK.  My sister ( my best and worst critic) thinks it look like vomit.  She doesn't like a whole lotta contrasting colours together.  But I do and it's MY soap.  Will edit soon with a pic.  I think I'll try bevelling all of these though.



Looks like the new wooden slab worked a beauty! Any preference for slab or loaf moulds?


----------



## Chris_S

Jeboz said:


> Looks like the new wooden slab worked a beauty! Any preference for slab or loaf moulds?



Hi @Jeboz if your new to soap making i personally would stick to a loaf mould with a silicone liner mostly because they are cheaper to buy and on all honesty i reckon if i had to learn to line a slab mold from day one i would of got frustrated and prob bought a loaf mold anyways lol. I think there are advantages and disadvantages to both really.

Well we lost the rugby so i started very slowly to sort out a 3 loaf batch its now 1.20am and im tired now. will it be ok to leave the butters in the microwave and finish tomorrow evening? its taking ages for the lye to cool arrrrrrrggggg


----------



## Meena

cmzaha said:


> It was actually proven this year the Skin is not the biggest organ.



The fascia is, I believe.  Is that what you're referring to?


----------



## Dawni

Awww guys, glad you liked my rebatch haha it helps that I put it in those nice molds lol

But no... I have something special planned for my first ever challenge, this isn't it.

@Chris_S when I try CP I start with cold water and stick my lye solution in the fridge while I every now n then stir the butters I melted under a fan.


----------



## Meena

*Excuse me for a sec, friends, while I write a short note to my mother in Heaven:
*
"Hey, Ma!  Remember when you always said, 'How can someone so smart be so stupid?'?  Well, NOTHING has changed!!  Just thought you'd like to know."

Miss BrainTrust didn't calc the volume of my mold and estimated 18.5 ounces to be enough.  Well, it wasn't enough.
My loaf mold just became a skinny slab mold.

What an IDIOT!!   My best swirls yet and these 'bars' will be lucky to be 3/4" thick.


----------



## Dawni

Look on the bright side @Meena, they'll be pretty mini soaps that fit exactly in your hand and are the perfect size for display! Hehehe

Can't wait to see the cut, those colors are beautiful


----------



## Chris_S

Meena said:


> *Excuse me for a sec, friends, while I write a short note to my mother in Heaven:
> *
> "Hey, Ma!  Remember when you always said, 'How can someone so smart be so stupid?'?  Well, NOTHING has changed!!  Just thought you'd like to know."
> 
> Miss Brain-Trust didn't calc the volume of my mold and estimated 18.5 ounces to be enough.  Well, it wasn't enough.
> My loaf mold just became a skinny slab mold.
> 
> What an IDIOT!!   My best swirls yet and these 'bars' will be lucky to be 3/4" thick.
> 
> 
> View attachment 35734



Perfect guest soap size.

If it makes you feel any better my soap just now didnt go much better why oh why did i decide to take it past very light trace. Oh well only time will tell if it went well they are all tucked up in bed now so tomorrow will give me an answer as to how sucessful i was tried confetti soap not sure how that went either that was the start of the bad ideas i mixed to a thicker trace than normal partly for the purpose of the confetti soap then i dished it into a jug added fo and white mica and poured ect and then it occured to me it wasnt enough so i mixed some orange and did a coloured top without confetti. Then by time i got to my second loaf mould the batter had thickened to past what i had mixed it to so welcome to part 2 of have a go and see so mixed colours and fo in and tried a few little things to hopefully make them look good it ended with me tring to do an inpot swirl think first one was ok then tried it again and then realised i hadnt added the fo so added that and of course i had to whisk it up and of course that merged the colours so iv got a totally new and random colour on 2 different layers. i reckon it could be an interesting batch lmao well i had fun regardless of possible disasters lol


----------



## Misschief

KiwiMoose said:


> And I was just thinking the other day about the great marketing claim:  1/4 moisturising cream.  True or not, it's made them  lot of sales.


One of the reasons they make that claim is because creams/lotions are made with oils and waters, two of the main ingredients in soap.


----------



## Meena

Misschief said:


> One of the reasons they make that claim is because creams/lotions are made with oils and waters, two of the main ingredients in soap.



Okay, I'm not trying to start anything, nor resurrect the discussion about soap claims -- but what exactly are you saying here, Ev?  It sounds like you feel soap can have skin moisturizing effects (rather than simply not stripping skin oils), so I just wanted to get some clarification regarding your reply.  Peace & Love!!


----------



## Meena

Dawni said:


> Look on the bright side @Meena, they'll be pretty mini soaps that fit exactly in your hand and are the perfect size for display! Hehehe
> 
> Can't wait to see the cut, those colors are beautiful



Thanks.    I was going to use my new silicone molds, then saw a tutorial and decided to line my loaf mold and do a swirl, forgetting to check and adjust my planned quantity.  More soapy lessons...


----------



## Hendejm

Meena said:


> *Excuse me for a sec, friends, while I write a short note to my mother in Heaven:
> *
> "Hey, Ma!  Remember when you always said, 'How can someone so smart be so stupid?'?  Well, NOTHING has changed!!  Just thought you'd like to know."
> 
> Miss BrainTrust didn't calc the volume of my mold and estimated 18.5 ounces to be enough.  Well, it wasn't enough.
> My loaf mold just became a skinny slab mold.
> 
> What an IDIOT!!   My best swirls yet and these 'bars' will be lucky to be 3/4" thick.
> 
> 
> View attachment 35734


Sounds like you’ll have some really pretty sample bars......there are worse things.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Jeboz said:


> Looks like the new wooden slab worked a beauty! Any preference for slab or loaf moulds?


I’ve only done two slabs so far, and one of those was a cardboard box! I would say loaf because I think the finish is nicer once cut.


----------



## Meena

Hendejm said:


> Sounds like you’ll have some really pretty sample bars......there are worse things.



Yeah, what's that they say?  "First World Problems" 

I was just so looking forward to this batch and excited to try a swirl technique that I actually could get a Gestalt on, lol.


----------



## Misschief

Meena said:


> Okay, I'm not trying to start anything, nor resurrect the discussion about soap claims -- but what exactly are you saying here, Ev?  It sounds like you feel soap can have skin moisturizing effects (rather than simply not stripping skin oils), so I just wanted to get some clarification regarding your reply.  Peace & Love!!


No, not at all. One particular soap (we all know which) claims to be 1/4 cleansing cream. The reason they get away with it is because soap is made, primarily, with oils and water, right? Those are the same basic ingredients that any lotion is made with. That doesn't mean the soap is moisturizing... it's an advertising gimmick. If lotion is made with oils and water and soap is made with oils and water, well... you do the math. That's their angle.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Meena said:


> Yeah, what's that they say?  "First World Problems"
> 
> I was just so looking forward to this batch and excited to try a swirl technique that I actually could get a Gestalt on, lol.



I think its a lesson in humility for me--every time I think I have it something else goes wrong--I think the key might be to see the good and be happy with it and ignore what didn't turn out exactly the way they should hahahaha and chalk it up to learning experiences.  your swirling is pretty--so just learn from your mistake and don't beat yourself up about.  I am having a blast learning and I bet you are too


----------



## Misschief

So, technically, I'm not sure if this qualifies as a soapy thing but I SCORED!! About a month ago, a friend pointed out a FB link to someone local who was destashing a bunch of wooden molds. I've been going back and forth with this woman, trying to get together so I could buy four molds. She was asking $40 each. I told her I'd buy four but could she give me a break in the price; she came down to $30 each.

Tonight, we finally met so I could get my molds. I am one happy girl and I can't wait to start using my new molds. To compare, I bought a couple of molds (acrylic, I think) at Michaels and they sell for $42 each now. The Michaels molds hold 900 grams (oil weight). These new molds will hold just over 2000 grams!


----------



## Meena

Misschief said:


> So, technically, I'm not sure if this qualifies as a soapy thing but I SCORED!! About a month ago, a friend pointed out a FB link to someone local who was destashing a bunch of wooden molds. I've been going back and forth with this woman, trying to get together so I could buy four molds. She was asking $40 each. I told her I'd buy four but could she give me a break in the price; she came down to $30 each.
> 
> Tonight, we finally met so I could get my molds. I am one happy girl and I can't wait to start using my new molds. To compare, I bought a couple of molds (acrylic, I think) at Michaels and they sell for $42 each now. The Michaels molds hold 900 grams (oil weight). These new molds will hold just over 2000 grams!
> 
> View attachment 35736



Those look superb, and so classy with their own cover too!  Great score!


----------



## Meena

Marilyn Norgart said:


> I think its a lesson in humility for me--every time I think I have it something else goes wrong--I think the key might be to see the good and be happy with it and ignore what didn't turn out exactly the way they should hahahaha and chalk it up to learning experiences.  your swirling is pretty--so just learn from your mistake and don't beat yourself up about.  I am having a blast learning and I bet you are too



Thanks, dear @Marilyn Norgart   I think the lesson I most need to learn is to quit changing horses in midstream.  

Another part of the problem is that I've only made really small batches so far -- around the 1 lb. mark -- so I think I've formed a bad habit, of sorts! 

I'm done beating myself up for this go-round, lol.  Maybe I'll take stock of my remaining oils and make a 40 oz. batch tomorrow if there's enough left.


----------



## Hendejm

I bought 5 lbs of Shea/cocoa/mango combination butter today so tomorrow I will be making 3 loafs (5 lbs each) of soap. So that will be 42 bars of soap....my largest single soaping endeavor yet!!  I won’t be using all of the butters (probably about a lb worth) so lots more soap in the near future. I buy all my ingredients locally except for the butters (amazon) and FO so some planning/preparation is required. I’ve got 6 new frangrance oils that I’m itching to try. Wish me luck!!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

the butter sounds amazing--have you smelled that combo before?


----------



## Dawni

Marilyn Norgart said:


> the butter sounds amazing--have you smelled that combo before?


I have! My shea and local cocoa butter (both unrefined) combo is some sweet nutty scent but my mango is refined (can't find unrefined so maybe there isn't?) and doesn't have a smell at all.

Unfortunately, none of it stays in the soap. I have one soap that gives off a wee bit but I'm guessing it's more the cocoa powder lol My house smells yummy when I'm melting them down though!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Hendejm said:


> I bought 5 lbs of Shea/cocoa/mango combination butter today so tomorrow I will be making 3 loafs (5 lbs each) of soap. So that will be 42 bars of soap....my largest single soaping endeavor yet!!  I won’t be using all of the butters (probably about a lb worth) so lots more soap in the near future. I buy all my ingredients locally except for the butters (amazon) and FO so some planning/preparation is required. I’ve got 6 new frangrance oils that I’m itching to try. Wish me luck!!


Luck!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Dawni said:


> I have! My shea and local cocoa butter (both unrefined) combo is some sweet nutty scent but my mango is refined (can't find unrefined so maybe there isn't?) and doesn't have a smell at all.
> 
> Unfortunately, none of it stays in the soap. I have one soap that gives off a wee bit but I'm guessing it's more the cocoa powder lol My house smells yummy when I'm melting them down though!



I mix somethings together for a body cream and one of the ingredients is cocoa butter OMG that stuff smells amazing. I was wondering how it smelled with the mango--sad that that doesn't smell


----------



## Chris_S

ordered some blue, black and purple so i can do by @Dawni s demands and do a zebra stripes black and white like my orange and whute striped soap last week. and got some tea tree and cedarwood eo 100ml to try i love tea tree but never smelt cedarwood before


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Chris_S said:


> ordered some blue, black and purple so i can do by @Dawni s demands and do a zebra stripes black and white like my orange and whute striped soap last week. and got some tea tree and cedarwood eo 100ml to try i love tea tree but never smelt cedarwood before



I got some cedarwood in a sample pkg--I really really don't like it and am trying to figure out what to mix with it to tone it down.
cant wait to see the pics of your zebra soap


----------



## Hendejm

Marilyn Norgart said:


> the butter sounds amazing--have you smelled that combo before?


The combo doesn’t really have an odor. There is a slight hint of cocoa in the finished soap if you leave it unscented (I have) but overall it doesn’t add smell.


----------



## Chris_S

Marilyn Norgart said:


> I got some cedarwood in a sample pkg--I really really don't like it and am trying to figure out what to mix with it to tone it down.
> cant wait to see the pics of your zebra soap



I found a chart of the best blends of eo just google and you should find something of some use not know what it smells like i have no idea what would blend well.

just trimmed edge off the soaps from last night looking better than i expected


----------



## Zing

Chris_S said:


> ordered some blue, black and purple so i can do by @Dawni s demands and do a zebra stripes black and white like my orange and whute striped soap last week. and got some tea tree and cedarwood eo 100ml to try i love tea tree but never smelt cedarwood before


I use cedarwood a lot, it's one of my favorites.  In most of my essential oil blends, I include a bit of cedarwood.  One of my favorite blends is 50/50 bergamot/cedarwood.


----------



## amd

Just added tinkering with pine tar in a shampoo bar to my to do list for the weekend.
I still have tons of soap in stock... so I guess if I don't make new soap it's ok,  but my soul really needs some creative therapy. Maybe I'll tackle sugar scrub again instead. Feeling the urge to make a mess and have angry dirty dishes again.


----------



## Chris_S

Zing said:


> I use cedarwood a lot, it's one of my favorites.  In most of my essential oil blends, I include a bit of cedarwood.  One of my favorite blends is 50/50 bergamot/cedarwood.



Interesting maybe ill try a citrus blend with it then. Iv got bergamot but only a 10ml bottle but got lime and lemon they might mix nicely.


----------



## Zing

Chris_S said:


> Interesting maybe ill try a citrus blend with it then. Iv got bergamot but only a 10ml bottle but got lime and lemon they might mix nicely.


Let me know how it goes with lime and lemon.  I love citrus essential oils but only have had staying power with bergamot and orange 10X.  

I won't tell you how long I mispronounced 'bergamot' -- I thought it was mot as in pot or cot!


----------



## midnightsoaper

Marilyn Norgart said:


> I got some cedarwood in a sample pkg--I really really don't like it and am trying to figure out what to mix with it to tone it down.
> cant wait to see the pics of your zebra soap



Take a look at eocalc.com. Lots of blends & usage rate info. 

As far as what soapy thing I've done today.....does ordering supplies count?  I did make a tiny batch of black soap dough, rather simple, but still soapy.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Chris_S said:


> I found a chart of the best blends of eo just google and you should find something of some use not know what it smells like i have no idea what would blend well.
> 
> just trimmed edge off the soaps from last night looking better than i expected



nice soap wh


Chris_S said:


> Interesting maybe ill try a citrus blend with it then. Iv got bergamot but only a 10ml bottle but got lime and lemon they might mix nicely.



what doesn't mix well with citrus     thanks Zing--and how is bergamot pronounced--I don't even want to try


----------



## Chris_S

Zing said:


> Let me know how it goes with lime and lemon.  I love citrus essential oils but only have had staying power with bergamot and orange 10X.
> 
> I won't tell you how long I mispronounced 'bergamot' -- I thought it was mot as in pot or cot!



I really really like melts with the lemon and lime eo they smell amazing thats mostly what i bought it for more than soap.


----------



## KiwiMoose

I was about to make my first ever batch of confetti soap - grated all my odd bits up, measured out the last of my castor oil to make sure I had enough (which i do luckily - only needed 30g).  Worked out my recipe in soap calc, and went to mix up my lye and water... oh that's right, no lye. 
Luckily Roger is out and about - I called him and he will pick some up for me.
Waiting, waiting...


----------



## Hendejm

KiwiMoose said:


> I was about to make my first ever batch of confetti soap - grated all my odd bits up, measured out the last of my castor oil to make sure I had enough (which i do luckily - only needed 30g).  Worked out my recipe in soap calc, and went to mix up my lye and water... oh that's right, no lye.
> Luckily Roger is out and about - I called him and he will pick some up for me.
> Waiting, waiting...


Can’t wait to see how yours turned out!


----------



## Chris_S

KiwiMoose said:


> I was about to make my first ever batch of confetti soap - grated all my odd bits up, measured out the last of my castor oil to make sure I had enough (which i do luckily - only needed 30g).  Worked out my recipe in soap calc, and went to mix up my lye and water... oh that's right, no lye.
> Luckily Roger is out and about - I called him and he will pick some up for me.
> Waiting, waiting...



confetti soap attempt on left side the others are much better imo the making didnt go anything like to plan so considering im very happy how they did turn out


----------



## KiwiMoose

Chris_S said:


> confetti soap attempt on left side the others are much better imo the making didnt go anything like to plan so considering im very happy how they did turn out


Loving your colours Chris.  I do like the 'minimalist' confetti too though!


----------



## Chris_S

KiwiMoose said:


> Loving your colours Chris.  I do like the 'minimalist' confetti too though!



Tbh i think the pieces i put in were just too big.

I absolutly hate pink usually but i actually really like this shade and that blue is just stunning ordered more today along with black and purple mica so i can do orange and black and black and white striped soap.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

KiwiMoose said:


> I was about to make my first ever batch of confetti soap - grated all my odd bits up, measured out the last of my castor oil to make sure I had enough (which i do luckily - only needed 30g).  Worked out my recipe in soap calc, and went to mix up my lye and water... oh that's right, no lye.
> Luckily Roger is out and about - I called him and he will pick some up for me.
> Waiting, waiting...



I cant wait either!!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Marilyn Norgart said:


> I cant wait either!!


Done 




Not altogether certain how this will turn out. I think it may look nice in the inside but could be a bit crumbly. We shall see...


----------



## Meena

Hendejm said:


> I bought 5 lbs of Shea/cocoa/mango combination butter today so tomorrow I will be making 3 loafs (5 lbs each) of soap. So that will be 42 bars of soap....my largest single soaping endeavor yet!!  I won’t be using all of the butters (probably about a lb worth) so lots more soap in the near future. I buy all my ingredients locally except for the butters (amazon) and FO so some planning/preparation is required. I’ve got 6 new frangrance oils that I’m itching to try. Wish me luck!!



Do you temper your butters to avoid the potential graininess?  Can't wrap myself around the extra work, yet.


----------



## shunt2011

@Meena. For soap you don’t have to temper them.  For other products it may sometimes be helpful. Especially lip balms or lotion bars.


----------



## Meena

Marilyn Norgart said:


> I got some cedarwood in a sample pkg--I really really don't like it and am trying to figure out what to mix with it to tone it down.



How about mixing with patchouli and bergamot (or sweet orange) ?


----------



## Meena

shunt2011 said:


> @Meena. For soap you don’t have to temper them.  For other products it may sometimes be helpful. Especially lip balms or lotion bars.



Oh? FAB!!!!  Thank you for saving me extra work i don't need, Shari!


----------



## Meena

Chris_S said:


> I found a chart of the best blends of eo just google and you should find something of some use not know what it smells like i have no idea what would blend well.
> 
> just trimmed edge off the soaps from last night looking better than i expected



Nice!  The one on the right reminds me of one of Picasso's paintings!


----------



## Meena

Marilyn Norgart said:


> and how is bergamot pronounced--I don't even want to try



ber'-ga-moe


----------



## Meena

Chris_S said:


> confetti soap attempt on left side the others are much better imo the making didnt go anything like to plan so considering im very happy how they did turn out



Your confetti soap is subtle.  I like that about it.    The middle one is super interesting.  You are developing into a modern art soapist!


----------



## Meena

So I unmolded and cut my weensie little batch, and got 5 normal size bars, heyyy!! 

I have begun to question whether i'm getting gel, so I'm using a technique I saw last night that's for partial gel, but i'm trying it for 'no gel' bars.  I have 3 of the 5 bars in the warmed, turned-off oven to see if I can make these gel!  I left 2 out for comparison. So we'll see...

This is what they look like now, before delayed CPOPing (maybe there is ash because the tops are lighter?)
ETA:  Yes, ash, makes sense because of all the air space between the soap way at the bottom of the mold and the plastic wrap.  I actually anticipated this might happen.


----------



## Hendejm

Meena said:


> Do you temper your butters to avoid the potential graininess?  Can't wrap myself around the extra work, yet.


No tempering needed for soaps. That is only when using for lotions and balms where tempering may help.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Meena said:


> So I unmolded and cut my weensie little batch, and got 5 normal size bars, heyyy!!
> 
> I have begun to question whether i'm getting gel, so I'm using a technique I saw last night that's for partial gel, but i'm trying it for 'no gel' bars.  I have 3 of the 5 bars in the warmed, turned-off oven to see if I can make these gel!  I left 2 out for comparison. So we'll see...
> 
> This is what they look like now, before delayed CPOPing (maybe there is ash because the tops are lighter?)
> ETA:  Yes, ash, makes sense because of all the air space between the soap way at the bottom of the mold and the plastic wrap.  I actually anticipated this might happen.
> 
> View attachment 35755
> View attachment 35753
> 
> 
> View attachment 35754


Nice colours Meena 
I pretty much always get ash, but only a light dusting.


----------



## Meena

Hendejm said:


> No tempering needed for soaps. That is only when using for lotions and balms where tempering may help.



Great!  No extra work necessary!!  That works for me...  thanks!


----------



## Meena

KiwiMoose said:


> Nice colours Meena
> I pretty much always get ash, but only a light dusting.



Thanks, Kiwi.  Funny how there's so much trouble with purple in CP.  That color that looks blackish-grey is an "Eggplant Purple" mica.  Go figure!


----------



## Dean

Gave my nephews a bubblebath.  The jacuzzi jets made the tub overflow with bubbles .  He asked for bath salts to kill the lather.   Thought it was funny he knows salt dampens lather.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Dean said:


> Gave my nephews a bubblebath.  The jacuzzi jets made the tub overflow with bubbles .  He asked for bath salts to kill the lather.   Thought it was funny he knows salt dampens lather.


You have taught him well, Yoda.


----------



## msunnerstood

Filled An order so thats good. Soap, Lotion, Bubble bars, salt cakes and wax tarts. I have to order more castor oil so I can make soap again.


----------



## KiwiMoose

msunnerstood said:


> Filled An order so thats good. Soap, Lotion, Bubble bars, salt cakes and wax tarts. I have to order more castor oil so I can make soap again.


Lol - you were posting that just as I was starting a thread about running out of castor oil.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Meena said:


> So I unmolded and cut my weensie little batch, and got 5 normal size bars, heyyy!!
> 
> I have begun to question whether i'm getting gel, so I'm using a technique I saw last night that's for partial gel, but i'm trying it for 'no gel' bars.  I have 3 of the 5 bars in the warmed, turned-off oven to see if I can make these gel!  I left 2 out for comparison. So we'll see...
> 
> This is what they look like now, before delayed CPOPing (maybe there is ash because the tops are lighter?)
> ETA:  Yes, ash, makes sense because of all the air space between the soap way at the bottom of the mold and the plastic wrap.  I actually anticipated this might happen.
> 
> View attachment 35755
> View attachment 35753
> 
> 
> View attachment 35754



good job, very pretty!!!!


----------



## Misschief

KiwiMoose said:


> Lol - you were posting that just as I was starting a thread about running out of castor oil.


I'm out, too. I ordered some last week but Voyageur was out, too. Is there a shortage of castor oil or something?


----------



## Zing

Did my obligatory turning of my curing soaps.  At week 3, tested my first rosehip powder soap and love the lather.  I was warned about not using too much because a little is exfoliating and too much is abrasive, but didn't notice anything.  And am about to research a CP recipe using wheat germ oil and some other odds & ends of oils to get rid of.  Now that the temperature rose 70 degrees to a balmy 35 F, I'll be able to crack a window for the lye solution.


----------



## Meena

Misschief said:


> I'm out, too. I ordered some last week but Voyageur was out, too. Is there a shortage of castor oil or something?



We have tons in Denver.  I'll ship you some.


----------



## Misschief

Meena said:


> We have tons in Denver.  I'll ship you some.


No need, hon, I can get it locally, just in smaller amounts. I don't use a lot, thankfully.


----------



## Meena

KiwiMoose said:


> Done
> View attachment 35750
> 
> Not altogether certain how this will turn out. I think it may look nice in the inside but could be a bit crumbly. We shall see...



Have you cut this bad boy yet?


----------



## Meena

So... results of my after-the-fact (about 26 hours) CPOP experiment on 3 bars yesterday.  There was some slight improvement to both color and ash amount, not enough to have been worth the time and hovering.  (To be fair, I only worked at it for about 30-45 minutes.)  This technique works great on partial gel, but not so much for no-gel.

The top 3 (as you look at the pic) were the ones that took a trip to the oven.


----------



## MGM

Meena said:


> ber'-ga-moe


What now? WHO pronounces it that way? Zeee Francsh, peut-etre....


----------



## Zing

And can you guess how I used to pronounce jojoba?  I was such a noob!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Hendejm said:


> Can’t wait to see how yours turned out!


The waiting is over:
https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/confetti-bars.73584/#post-744721

@Zing - I learned to pronounce jojoba when i was just 12 ( like 40 YEARS AGO!) however, I only learned how to pronounced bergamot when you said you didn't know how to pronounce bergamot


----------



## MGM

KiwiMoose said:


> however, I only learned how to pronounced bergamot when you said you didn't know how to pronounce bergamot



But...how do Kiwis say it? I've only ever heard bergamut or bergamotte...
I can't find anyone who says bergamoe.
Not Oxford, not Cambridge (US or UK version), not Merriam-Webster, not Emma Saying, not even Bshizzle Films! Am I missing something? Is this Laurel/Yanny all over again??


----------



## Hendejm

I mixed my lye water and melted my oils today fully intending to make soap. That didn’t happen (yet). I am now immersed in BBC show/series - Luther - so I don’t know if it’s gonna happen tonight or not. Tomorrow for sure


----------



## KiwiMoose

Zing said:


> And can you guess how I used to pronounce jojoba?  I was such a noob!





Hendejm said:


> I mixed my lye water and melted my oils today fully intending to make soap. That didn’t happen (yet). I am now immersed in BBC show/series - Luther - so I don’t know if it’s gonna happen tonight or not. Tomorrow for sure


LOVE Luther!


----------



## Meena

MGM said:


> What now? WHO pronounces it that way? Zeee Francsh, peut-etre....
> 
> But...how do Kiwis say it? I've only ever heard bergamut or bergamotte...
> I can't find anyone who says bergamoe.
> Not Oxford, not Cambridge (US or UK version), not Merriam-Webster, not Emma Saying, not even Bshizzle Films! Am I missing something? Is this Laurel/Yanny all over again??



Mai non?  I googled, and it appears my 3 years of High School French has had a deleterious effect on my English pronounciation.  If I heard someone say ber'-ga-mott, i'd think "poor child".  I think I'll just avoid pronouncing the name so i don't have anyone thinking 'poor child' about me!


----------



## Misschief

MGM said:


> But...how do Kiwis say it? I've only ever heard bergamut or bergamotte...
> I can't find anyone who says bergamoe.
> Not Oxford, not Cambridge (US or UK version), not Merriam-Webster, not Emma Saying, not even Bshizzle Films! Am I missing something? Is this Laurel/Yanny all over again??


I say it the French way.. bergamoe, always have.


----------



## Meena

Misschief said:


> I say it the French way.. bergamoe, always have.



THANK YOU!


----------



## Misschief

I made soap today! I used one of my new molds; lining it was a little bit (just a little bit) of a challenge because it's a lot longer a mold than I'm used to. I learned that I can make my recipe a little smaller. The batch I made filled the mold and all 6 cavities in the cavity mold. This is Goat's Milk & Lavender soap, one of my best sellers.


----------



## Meena

Tempted to HP a batch today, not sure why, but that's the current itch.  Just picked up some cocoa butter to beef up the mango butter, in the absence of my much-loved o/s palm, but the angel on my right shoulder is whispering that I better search the forum to make sure HP & cocoa/mango butters are a good match.


----------



## shunt2011

I got 6 more batches in the mold and to bed under towels.  Tried several new fragrances to me and so far am really pleased with how they smell so far.  All behaved well fro the most part.


----------



## MGM

Misschief said:


> I say it the French way.. bergamoe, always have.


Except that was a joke. In French, it's bergamote, "e" on the end definitely means you pronounce the "t". From Italian _bergamotta_, from Turkish _bey armudu ("prince's pear") _We just are NOT getting away from that "t", people. 
While we're here, coup de grâce has a silent p, but a pronounced "ss".


----------



## MGM

Meena said:


> So... results of my after-the-fact (about 26 hours)
> 
> The top 3 (as you look at the pic) were the ones that took a trip to the oven.
> 
> View attachment 35764



Beautiful! Can we get a side view when it's ready?


----------



## Misschief

MGM said:


> Except that was a joke. In French, it's bergamote, "e" on the end definitely means you pronounce the "t". From Italian _bergamotta_, from Turkish _bey armudu ("prince's pear") _We just are NOT getting away from that "t", people.
> While we're here, coup de grâce has a silent p, but a pronounced "ss".


Then, I stand corrected.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

shunt2011 said:


> I got 6 more batches in the mold and to bed under towels.  Tried several new fragrances to me and so far am really pleased with how they smell so far.  All behaved well fro the most part.



well aren't you ambitious   I fought it off all day and was gonna do 2 batches tomorrow but decided to do a HP tonight and a CP tomorrow and tomorrow I am going to try making bath bombs--my son got me a kit for xmas but I have been holding off cuz I read they need to be used fairly quick after making and I still have a few


----------



## Meena

MGM said:


> Except that was a joke. In French, it's bergamote, "e" on the end definitely means you pronounce the "t". From Italian _bergamotta_, from Turkish _bey armudu ("prince's pear") _We just are NOT getting away from that "t", people.
> While we're here, coup de grâce has a silent p, but a pronounced "ss".



LOL -- not getting away from that 't'   

However, we ARE in agreement on how to pronounce the blow of mercy.


----------



## Hendejm

So I took a break from watching Luther on Netflix and made soap. I was attempting an ombre soap that I saw on YouTube where you put a wood block in the middle of the mold and pour the different colors over it. Well I didn’t have a block so I used an empty tall(ish) lotion stick tube and all was going well until it floated up and over on its side. Hahaha!  I took it out and continued my pour(s) and it kinda looked like a hot mess so I did some swirls in it. God only knows what it’s gonna look like!  Maybe it will be beautiful or a maybe a pile of cat poop!  Tomorrow shall behold the wonder or the disaster. This may be my chance to rebatch! Stay tuned!


----------



## MGM

Misschief said:


> Then, I stand corrected.


It's ok Misschief. I won't hold it against you. I was going to say I don't hold your balmy weather against you but it's colder where you are than where I am. And I was going to say I don't begrudge that it's so much sunnier in Kelowna, but then it turns out we have the same sunniness, and then I remembered I hadn't yet I heard your vote on the Great Butter Tart Controversy.....coconut or no???


----------



## MGM

Misschief said:


> This is Goat's Milk & Lavender soap, one of my best sellers.
> 
> View attachment 35769
> View attachment 35770



So creamy looking! I bet it's just divine.


----------



## Meena

MGM said:


> Beautiful! Can we get a side view when it's ready?



Pour votre plaisir, mon ami


----------



## Meena

MGM said:


> It's ok Misschief. I won't hold it against you. I was going to say I don't hold your balmy weather against you but it's colder where you are than where I am. And I was going to say I don't begrudge that it's so much sunnier in Kelowna, but then it turns out we have the same sunniness, and then I remembered I hadn't yet I heard your vote on the Great Butter Tart Controversy.....coconut or no???


----------



## MGM

Meena said:


> Pour votre plaisir, mon ami
> 
> View attachment 35776


Nice!
And what's the fragrance? And you'll make sure you keep your samples separate so you can test them post-cure?


----------



## Misschief

MGM said:


> It's ok Misschief. I won't hold it against you. I was going to say I don't hold your balmy weather against you but it's colder where you are than where I am. And I was going to say I don't begrudge that it's so much sunnier in Kelowna, but then it turns out we have the same sunniness, and then I remembered I hadn't yet I heard your vote on the Great Butter Tart Controversy.....coconut or no???


Where in Canada are you, MGM?

Coconut in Butter Tarts??? That's just wrong! Raisins or currants, yes, but NOT Coconut!


----------



## Misschief

MGM said:


> So creamy looking! I bet it's just divine.


It really is nice. One of my faves and a customer fave... for those who love lavender.


----------



## Meena

MGM said:


> Nice!
> And what's the fragrance? And you'll make sure you keep your samples separate so you can test them post-cure?



The fragrance is called "_*Left It Unused On The Counter*_", have you smelled it?  

So far, the only time I remember fragrance is if I add it to the oils before the lye, but I've been trying to get away from that, especially since i only use EOs.

All my soaps are still curing, the first one having been made on 12Jan, but I've already started testing slivers of 2 soaps (#1 and #4), my SO has the soleseife (#2) in the shower (although the lather really isn't there yet, but he swears it's fine), and I'm using the HP face soap (#5) that I made 21Jan because I don't want to continue using anything I've got (and it's already so lovely!).  When I remove them from the cure box, I'll have to devise a system for myself about that.  I may split one bar of each into at least 2 parts, but from there, it's a work in progress.  I can so far tell them apart visually because I have color notes on each recipe page and they're all different enough from each other.

Do you have any suggestions about samples, testing, etc.?  What's your procedure?


----------



## KiwiMoose

Meena said:


> The fragrance is called "_*Left It Unused On The Counter*_", have you smelled it?
> 
> So far, the only time I remember fragrance is if I add it to the oils before the lye, but I've been trying to get away from that, especially since i only use EOs.
> 
> All my soaps are still curing, the first one having been made on 12Jan, but I've already started testing slivers of 2 soaps (#1 and #4), my SO has the soleseife (#2) in the shower (although the lather really isn't there yet, but he swears it's fine), and I'm using the face soap (#5) that I made 21 Jan because I don't want to continue using anything I've got (and it's already so lovely!).  When I remove them from the cure box, I'll have to devise a system for myself about that.  I may split one bar of each into at least 2 parts, but from there, it's a work in progress.  I can so far tell them apart visually because I have color notes on each recipe page and they're all different enough from each other.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions about samples, testing, etc.?  What's your procedure?


I haven’t heard of that fragrance Meena. Not sure if I’d like it


----------



## Meena

KiwiMoose said:


> I haven’t heard of that fragrance Meena. Not sure if I’d like it



Try setting up the entire soap operation on a small patch of kitchen counter and see how well you function, is all i have to say.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Meena said:


> The fragrance is called "_*Left It Unused On The Counter*_", have you smelled it?
> 
> So far, the only time I remember fragrance is if I add it to the oils before the lye, but I've been trying to get away from that, especially since i only use EOs.
> 
> All my soaps are still curing, the first one having been made on 12Jan, but I've already started testing slivers of 2 soaps (#1 and #4), my SO has the soleseife (#2) in the shower (although the lather really isn't there yet, but he swears it's fine), and I'm using the HP face soap (#5) that I made 21Jan because I don't want to continue using anything I've got (and it's already so lovely!).  When I remove them from the cure box, I'll have to devise a system for myself about that.  I may split one bar of each into at least 2 parts, but from there, it's a work in progress.  I can so far tell them apart visually because I have color notes on each recipe page and they're all different enough from each other.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions about samples, testing, etc.?  What's your procedure?



I used that scent once--it was very clean hahahaha


----------



## MGM

Misschief said:


> Where in Canada are you, MGM?
> 
> Coconut in Butter Tarts??? That's just wrong! Raisins or currants, yes, but NOT Coconut!


I'm in Guelph, but from Saskatchewan (and lived in France, Calgary, and Indiana in between).
Whew! There was a Manitoban a few weeks back posted about coconut in butter tarts. There oughta be a law!


----------



## Misschief

MGM said:


> I'm in Guelph, but from Saskatchewan (and lived in France, Calgary, and Indiana in between).
> Whew! There was a Manitoban a few weeks back posted about coconut in butter tarts. There oughta be a law!


Coconut does not belong in butter tarts. My MIL, however, used to make an amazing coconut tart.

Guelph and you're not being affected by this polar vortex? We're hovering around 0ºC and have been for the last few days.


----------



## KiwiMoose

My non-castor-oil soap has been made.  Thanks to all for your input on my other thread I have added 1 tsp sugar PPO. ( Might it overheat?)
Recipe:
Apricot Kernel: 10%
Avocado Oil: 15%
CASTOR OIL: 0% :-(
Coconut Oil: 20%
Rice bran Oil: 10%
Shea Butter: 15%
Soy Wax: 15%

Lye 28%
5% Super-fat


----------



## midnightsoaper

KiwiMoose said:


> My non-castor-oil soap has been made.  Thanks to all for your input on my other thread I have added 1 tsp sugar PPO. ( Might it overheat?)
> Recipe:
> Apricot Kernel: 10%
> Avocado Oil: 15%
> CASTOR OIL: 0% :-(
> Coconut Oil: 20%
> Rice bran Oil: 10%
> Shea Butter: 15%
> Soy Wax: 15%
> 
> Lye 28%
> 5% Super-fat



Looks amazing! That's only 85% oils though.

I regularly add 3 t. ppo of sugar and haven't had any overheating issues.


----------



## KiwiMoose

midnightsoaper said:


> Looks amazing! That's only 85% oils though.
> 
> I regularly add 3 t. ppo of sugar and haven't had any overheating issues.


I forgot dear old olive, at 15%


----------



## midnightsoaper

All I've been doing since I started soaping again is tweaking recipe after recipe (having a hard time finding one my skin likes! I think maybe they all just need more time). Every time I come across a recipe though, I put it into a calc just to see what the numbers look like   It's interesting to see the wide ranges everyone uses.

Today I didn't do anything soapy except order more supplies. I tell myself every time, this order is the last and what I have will hold me over for quite a while! But it never does lol


----------



## Misschief

KiwiMoose said:


> My non-castor-oil soap has been made.  Thanks to all for your input on my other thread I have added 1 tsp sugar PPO. ( Might it overheat?)
> Recipe:
> Apricot Kernel: 10%
> Avocado Oil: 15%
> CASTOR OIL: 0% :-(
> Coconut Oil: 20%
> Rice bran Oil: 10%
> Shea Butter: 15%
> Soy Wax: 15%
> 
> Lye 28%
> 5% Super-fat
> View attachment 35781


LOVE your colours! Looking forward to seeing the cut.


----------



## Dawni

It's getting harder n harder to keep track of what you read last on this thread lol



Meena said:


> ..but the angel on my right shoulder is whispering that I better search the forum to make sure HP & cocoa/mango butters are a good match.


They are  The best part is, even if your trace thickens up quicker than what you're used to, it'll be fine coz you still have to cook it.


Marilyn Norgart said:


> I used that scent once--it was very clean hahahaha


I agree! It's been my go to fragrance as of late.. Haha


KiwiMoose said:


> View attachment 35781


Ooooh I just love the colors! Can't wait to see inside..

No soap. Waiting for my lye and kaolin clay. Been playing on the calc with a recipe for the challenge. Or maybe I'll stick to a tried and tested one of mine. Still can't decide if I'll HP this or risk another CP fail. Too many decisions to make lol


----------



## KiwiMoose

Misschief said:


> LOVE your colours! Looking forward to seeing the cut.


Get ready for a big surprise!


----------



## Meena

Was going to soap today, but_ this and that _happened; and then it was 8:22 pm, and I had not put any food in front of dear, patient S.O.    I did make most of my decisions except color(s), finalized my recipe and entered it into my soap notebook, and watched some HP videos to refresh myself on the technique.

I might try a new technique I saw.  This gentleman who makes soap professionally has an interesting method.  He does not wait for the lye to cool at all, and after the oils are warmed to about 185 F, he takes the (24 qt?) stainless steel pot OFF the heat and doesn't use heat (I should say, doesn't apply external heat) at all the whole rest of the time!!!  And he stick blends continuously until it's at a heavy trace, then transfers over to a whisk.  Why I might try this is his batter did not get lumpy -- he was actually able to POUR into the molds as if it was CP, AND portion out for 2 colors, AND do a swirl!!! 

I just have to see if this will work for me ...  I got an old Presto pressure cooker (the rocker kind) at the ARC a couple weeks ago for HP but haven't used it yet. So, armed and ready for tomorrow!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Oh!  I forgot to mention that I picked up the soap dish I painted at the ceramics place last week.  The 'stripes' are graduated so that there is more teal on the first one, than on the last one - giving a different effect depending on which way you view it. Im very happy with it, and I even like the underside, so you get to see a pic of that as well ( purely for your viewing pleasure ;-))


----------



## Hendejm

Really pretty soap - cut will be beautiful I bet!  And love the soap dish!


----------



## Hendejm

Hendejm said:


> So I took a break from watching Luther on Netflix and made soap. I was attempting an ombre soap that I saw on YouTube where you put a wood block in the middle of the mold and pour the different colors over it. Well I didn’t have a block so I used an empty tall(ish) lotion stick tube and all was going well until it floated up and over on its side. Hahaha!  I took it out and continued my pour(s) and it kinda looked like a hot mess so I did some swirls in it. God only knows what it’s gonna look like!  Maybe it will be beautiful or a maybe a pile of cat poop!  Tomorrow shall behold the wonder or the disaster. This may be my chance to rebatch! Stay tuned!


So I woke up today and rushed ( not really - I’m a slug in the morning) to the soaping room to see my soap from last night. It totally isn’t what I was expecting but I think I can grow to like it (not love).


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Kiwi the soap dish is gorgeous and cant wait to see the inside of your soap if its anything like the outside.

Hendejm I think your colors and swirl are very pretty


----------



## Misschief

Hendejm said:


> So I woke up today and rushed ( not really - I’m a slug in the morning) to the soaping room to see my soap from last night. It totally isn’t what I was expecting but I think I can grow to like it (not love).
> 
> View attachment 35785


Very nice!


----------



## Meena

Hendejm said:


> So I woke up today and rushed ( not really - I’m a slug in the morning) to the soaping room to see my soap from last night. It totally isn’t what I was expecting but I think I can grow to like it (not love).
> 
> View attachment 35785



Those are lovely, Hendejm!  Too many times, our expectations get in the way of our serendipity.


----------



## Hendejm

Meena said:


> Those are lovely, Hendejm!  Too many times, our expectations get in the way of our serendipity.


Thanks!  I realized that this soap didn’t gel at all. So it is pretty soft. I think because I soaped at room temp - that prevented gel. I’ve never soaped at 70 +/- degrees.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Hendejm said:


> Thanks!  I realized that this soap didn’t gel at all. So it is pretty soft. I think because I soaped at room temp - that prevented gel. I’ve never soaped at 70 +/- degrees.


It's beautiful - I like the gentle contrast,  it's elegant.


----------



## Misschief

I made a batch of Oatmeal Milk & Honey soap today. It was an adventure. First, once I had my honey in, I picked up the honey pot by the lid to move it out of the way and the lid came off in my hand while the honey pot landed in my measuring cup of liquid oils that was to be added to the melted solid oils. There was oil all over my kitchen counter so I had to clean that up, and figure out how much oil I'd lost, before I could continue.

Then, when the soap was just about ready to pour into the mold, my stick blender attached itself to the side of my bowl as if the two were strongly magnetic and started climbing up the bowl. In pulling it away from the side of the bowl, I tipped it up a little too much and raw batter splattered all over my spice rack and the counter... not a lot but enough to be annoying. I ignored that problem while I poured the soap, which was now in a fairly thick trace.

My kitchen is now tidied up and the soap has been put to bed. I'll be keeping a close eye on it because.... well, honey and milk. 'Nuff said, right?


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Misschief said:


> I made a batch of Oatmeal Milk & Honey soap today. It was an adventure. First, once I had my honey in, I picked up the honey pot by the lid to move it out of the way and the lid came off in my hand while the honey pot landed in my measuring cup of liquid oils that was to be added to the melted solid oils. There was oil all over my kitchen counter so I had to clean that up, and figure out how much oil I'd lost, before I could continue.
> 
> Then, when the soap was just about ready to pour into the mold, my stick blender attached itself to the side of my bowl as if the two were strongly magnetic and started climbing up the bowl. In pulling it away from the side of the bowl, I tipped it up a little too much and raw batter splattered all over my spice rack and the counter... not a lot but enough to be annoying. I ignored that problem while I poured the soap, which was now in a fairly thick trace.
> 
> My kitchen is now tidied up and the soap has been put to bed. I'll be keeping a close eye on it because.... well, honey and milk. 'Nuff said, right?
> View attachment 35803
> [/
> 
> how do you make oatmeal milk?  I made an unscented uncolored oat and honey that I was real happy with.  what does the oatmeal milk add to it?
> your soap is pretty darn pretty--love the color of it and the decoration on top--how did you do that?


----------



## Misschief

It isn't oatmeal milk, Marilyn. There should be a comma in there; it's Oatmeal, Milk & Honey. The colour is a result of the lye reacting with the honey and milk. As soon as I added the lye to the oils and the honey, it turned that orange-y colour. The top was done when the soap was at a pretty heavy trace (which was right after I poured it) and was done with a teaspoon, just pushing the batter up from the edge with the back of the spoon.

I had to put the soap outside; it was beginning to crack. There is one upside to this cold weather - the great outdoors is bigger than my fridge.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

how many pounds is it?  the color is awesome


----------



## Meena

Misschief said:


> I made a batch of Oatmeal Milk & Honey soap today. It was an adventure. First, once I had my honey in, I picked up the honey pot by the lid to move it out of the way and the lid came off in my hand while the honey pot landed in my measuring cup of liquid oils that was to be added to the melted solid oils. There was oil all over my kitchen counter so I had to clean that up, and figure out how much oil I'd lost, before I could continue.
> 
> Then, when the soap was just about ready to pour into the mold, my stick blender attached itself to the side of my bowl as if the two were strongly magnetic and started climbing up the bowl. In pulling it away from the side of the bowl, I tipped it up a little too much and raw batter splattered all over my spice rack and the counter... not a lot but enough to be annoying. I ignored that problem while I poured the soap, which was now in a fairly thick trace.
> 
> My kitchen is now tidied up and the soap has been put to bed. I'll be keeping a close eye on it because.... well, honey and milk. 'Nuff said, right?
> View attachment 35803



Oh my gracious, Ev, what a nightmare!  Four events in one batch.    Sounds like you were much more cool, calm, and collected than I could have managed!!  And look at your gorgeous result!  The mark of a true professional.


----------



## Misschief

Marilyn Norgart said:


> how many pounds is it?  the color is awesome


Hmm... if I did my conversion right, it's about 5 lbs.


----------



## Chris_S

Misschief said:


> It isn't oatmeal milk, Marilyn. There should be a comma in there; it's Oatmeal, Milk & Honey. The colour is a result of the lye reacting with the honey and milk. As soon as I added the lye to the oils and the honey, it turned that orange-y colour. The top was done when the soap was at a pretty heavy trace (which was right after I poured it) and was done with a teaspoon, just pushing the batter up from the edge with the back of the spoon.
> 
> I had to put the soap outside; it was beginning to crack. There is one upside to this cold weather - the great outdoors is bigger than my fridge.



I live in an old council owned house and all the houses on this estate and most in Wigan actually have a ginnel outside of the kitchen door they have since built had roofs added i think and then theres 2 rooms for outdoor ish storage. I used to soap in the ginnel but honestly its faaaaar to cold in winter to be standing or sitting round doing nothing but its great for leaving soap in if it needs to cool in winter. Iv also got an old school larder but had to block the vents because it made the kitchen far too cold in winter.

Today didnt do much soapy except for wrapping the remaining cured soaps i had deshelved yesterday. Annoyingly the ones i used lemon and lime eo in i can smell them faintly but honestly I avnt a scooby which is lemon and which is lime lol and the colours and swirls are near identical so i just had to guess when i put temperary labels on only for gifting anyways so not that much of a problem.


----------



## Meena

OMG @Misschief ~  must be something in the soaping stars today, or we (collectively) really need to somehow appease the Soaping Gods ~  While holding aloft and trying to pour from my steel pot of cooked soap into some molds, I managed to DROP the pan halfway through, and *SPLAT* went the remaining batter on the floor!  Plus one of the pot handles shattered into 9 pieces!


----------



## Hendejm

I just made another soap tonight. It is going to be called “black and tan” after the beer although it doesn’t have beer in it. The batter performed perfectly so hopefully it will turn out well. The FO is supposed to have moderate discoloration so I added TD to the tan portion to help keep it a creamy beer foam color. We will see tomorrow morning!  I’ve decided to soap at night so I’m not tempted to peak during its saponfication process. Hopefully the TD and activated charcoal play nice and don’t give me glycerin rivers. But if they do - it should be ok given the color scheme.


----------



## Misschief

Meena said:


> OMG @Misschief ~  must be something in the soaping stars today, or we (collectively) really need to somehow appease the Soaping Gods ~  While holding aloft and trying to pour from my steel pot of cooked soap into some molds, I managed to DROP the pan halfway through, and *SPLAT* went the remaining batter on the floor!  Plus one of the pot handles shattered into 9 pieces!


Yikes! Are YOU ok? Now that we've gotten that out of the way, maybe all will be well now? Fingers crossed, right?


----------



## Meena

Hendejm said:


> I just made another soap tonight. It is going to be called “black and tan” after the beer although it doesn’t have beer in it. The batter performed perfectly so hopefully it will turn out well. The FO is supposed to have moderate discoloration so I added TD to the tan portion to help keep it a creamy beer foam color. We will see tomorrow morning!  I’ve decided to soap at night so I’m not tempted to peak during its saponfication process. Hopefully the TD and activated charcoal play nice and don’t give me glycerin rivers. But if they do - it should be ok given the color scheme.



Had Black & Tans in bars in Wales.  First I'd heard of them!  I think glycerin rivers are pretty, most of the time.


----------



## Hendejm

Meena said:


> Had Black & Tans in bars in Wales.  First I'd heard of them!  I think glycerin rivers are pretty, most of the time.


I don’t drink but I see them and I think they look pretty cool.


----------



## Meena

Misschief said:


> Yikes! Are YOU ok? Now that we've gotten that out of the way, maybe all will be well now? Fingers crossed, right?



If it had to happen, thank soap gods it was cooked HP batter that spilled. SO came to look but I shooed him away.  Everything fell and spilled Away from me, and the mess wasn't so big as it could have been, like if it spilled down between the stove and the wall...  so ... a bit of luck in the midst of it.  Maybe you and I were the sacrificial animals for the Forum today, lol.  
Thanks for your concern!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Meena said:


> If it had to happen, thank soap gods it was cooked HP batter that spilled. SO came to look but I shooed him away.  Everything fell and spilled Away from me, and the mess wasn't so big as it could have been, like if it spilled down between the stove and the wall...  so ... a bit of luck in the midst of it.  Maybe you and I were the sacrificial animals for the Forum today, lol.
> Thanks for your concern!



you might be better off just glopping the HP--its kinda thick to pour.  I have tried that but its hard to hold onto a hot crockpot while trying to scrape it out


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

did Kiwi's rose soap have glycerin rivers--I thought it added a beautiful touch.  why does it happen and what does it do to the soap?


----------



## Meena

Marilyn Norgart said:


> did Kiwi's rose soap have glycerin rivers--I thought it added a beautiful touch.  why does it happen and what does it do to the soap?



Yes!  At first I thought it was a technique that I didn't know of, and when i heard they were glycerin rivers I was blown away!  The formations were so lacy and looked utterly planned.  They suited her rose soap So Well!!

Some additives like TD can cause it.  I think there are other reasons, you could probably search this forum.


----------



## Meena

Marilyn Norgart said:


> you might be better off just glopping the HP--its kinda thick to pour.  I have tried that but its hard to hold onto a hot crockpot while trying to scrape it out



I tried a technique I saw on YouTube last night, which results in a pourable rather than gloppy HP batter.
My main difficulty is that there's no room in that kitchen and not all things that are in my way can be removed, they just have to be worked around.  Next time, I'll prepare our eating table in the next room with the molds, then I'll have elbow room to pour from a large pan.  Or just stick with CP.


----------



## Zing

KiwiMoose said:


> Oh!  I forgot to mention that I picked up the soap dish I painted at the ceramics place last week.  The 'stripes' are graduated so that there is more teal on the first one, than on the last one - giving a different effect depending on which way you view it. Im very happy with it, and I even like the underside, so you get to see a pic of that as well ( purely for your viewing pleasure ;-))
> View attachment 35782
> View attachment 35783
> View attachment 35784


Just. Stop.  Homemade soap in homemade molds and now homemade soap dishes too?!  Pretty soon you're gonna be making homemade lye!


----------



## Zing

Made a batch of soap today, my go-to recipe but with apricot kernel oil.  Blue mica and cocoa powder, in the pot swirl.  Rosemary/bergamot and splashes of fir needle and cedarwood essential oils.  While I was experimenting with possible EO blends, discovered 50/50 lavender/litsea cubeba and my wife just lost it, that'll have to be the next loaf, even tho' lavender's not my thang.

And big thanks to this forum, clean up of the mica spoon was the best ever!  I tried @amd 's dry wipe but it was a plastic measuring spoon and mica was still clinging and then I sprayed with rubbing alcohol.  My sink and other dishes did not turn blue this time!

And a 'duh!' moment for me.  I have long weighed my solid oils in the soaping pot but too nervous to weigh liquid oils all in the pot.  And then tonight -- yes, after more than a year of soaping -- it occurred to me that I could weigh the olive oil (largest percentage of liquid oils) in the pot and then add my solids to that pot.  Little time- and dishes- saver there.

And a bit of drama that unbeknownst to me, a paper napkin was stuck to the bottom of the soap pot and started a little fire when I turned on the gas burner.  Yikeskers!  No lasting damage but a lot of scrubbing....


----------



## Zing

Forgot to mention we saw the movie "The Favourite" last night and lye plays a major plot point!


----------



## Meena

Zing said:


> And a bit of drama that unbeknownst to me, a paper napkin was stuck to the bottom of the soap pot and started a little fire when I turned on the gas burner.  Yikeskers!  No lasting damage but a lot of scrubbing....



Even though your accident was pretty small, it was the 3rd soaping mishap on this forum TODAY!!  Hmmm


----------



## Zing

Is there a full moon?!


----------



## Meena

The no-added-heat HP technique didn't work for me.  I had to turn the stove on because the batter only reached 154 F for some reason.  Maybe my lye cooled too much by the time i had the oils weighed and up to temp stated by the soaper i copied?  More likely, it's the relative size of our batches.  Larger batches will hold more heat.  This was my largest batch, ever, at 29 ounces of oils, but the video was showing 16 POUNDS of oil  (This may also be why I haven't gotten gel --  not enough batter and not large enough mold.  Possible?)

It was much smoother than my first HP, and did actually pour, but I may just stick with CP or try CPOP because HP seems like a lot of extra work to me, and takes about twice as long.

I will end up with 13 - 14 bars of face soap out of this batch.  I should have remembered to take a pic before the pour.  The soaps are still cooling in the molds.  Pics tomorrow.


----------



## KiwiMoose

KiwiMoose said:


> Get ready for a big surprise!


Cut this puppy tonight:
https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/stripey-soap.73608/


----------



## Dawni

@Misschief and @Meena  I'm glad nothing serious happened to the both of you. You too @Zing.


Hendejm said:


> View attachment 35785


I love it, even if you don't nyahaha


Marilyn Norgart said:


> you might be better off just glopping the HP--its kinda thick to pour.  I have tried that but its hard to hold onto a hot crockpot while trying to scrape it out


What I do is glop as much as I can out from the cooker into a smaller container with a handle and preferably a spout thingy. For those who have ovens, they'd keep both spoon/ladle and container heated. What I do is have them sit in hot water. Beats having to work with heavy pots.


Meena said:


> The no-added-heat HP technique didn't work for me.  I had to turn the stove on because the batter only reached 154 F for some reason.  Maybe my lye cooled too much by the time i had the oils weighed and up to temp stated by the soaper i copied?  More likely, it's the relative size of our batches.  Larger batches will hold more heat.  This was my largest batch, ever, at 29 ounces of oils, but the video was showing 16 POUNDS of oil  (This may also be why I haven't gotten gel --  not enough batter and not large enough mold.  Possible?)


You should weigh your oils first, maybe melt your waxes n butters if you're using them, then make your lye liquid and immediately mix them.

One pour only. That way the heat from the lye doesn't cool down too much. Too much transferring between containers of both lye and oils will also cool it down drastically. Just FYI, not saying you did hehe


----------



## Lakee

Friday and Saturday, I received 4 boxes from different suppliers.  Can I mention how impressed I am that all 4 used materials that are easily recycled or composted?

I started to whinge at the last box with what looked like Styrofoam peanuts but which melt in water! May be corn starch. Nothing in package said so I won't put them in a flower bed or compost pile/bin but I am very pleased.


----------



## Meena

Dawni said:


> One pour only. That way the heat from the lye doesn't cool down too much. Too much transferring between containers of both lye and oils will also cool it down drastically. Just FYI, not saying you did hehe




Dawni, do you have your pot on a burner the whole time, or just use the heat from the lye and warmed oils?


----------



## Dawni

Meena said:


> Dawni, do you have your pot on a burner the whole time, or just use the heat from the lye and warmed oils?


I only use my slow cooker. But I have tried it on and off, and by on I mean it's on high from melting butters all the way til "almost done" and by off I mean I turn it off once my oils and butters are one consistency, then pour my lye water. So technically it still has residual heat from the earlier warming n melting.

But I've seen on YouTube people using just the heat from the oils and lye in a plastic container or steel pot, just sitting on their counter top, with good results. Maybe your ambient temps were just too cold? It's quite warm here generally so that might be a factor? And maybe your temps were just too far apart? Cooled oil and warm lye or vice versa?


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Dawni said:


> What I do is glop as much as I can out from the cooker into a smaller container with a handle and preferably a spout thingy. For those who have ovens, they'd keep both spoon/ladle and container heated. What I do is have them sit in hot water. Beats having to work with heavy pots



how do you swirl when its thick enough to glop?  I have had a mottled bar from HP.  I am just wondering how thin it has to be to swirl.  this soap was HP. but I don't consider it swirling


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Meena said:


> I tried a technique I saw on YouTube last night, which results in a pourable rather than gloppy HP batter.
> My main difficulty is that there's no room in that kitchen and not all things that are in my way can be removed, they just have to be worked around.  Next time, I'll prepare our eating table in the next room with the molds, then I'll have elbow room to pour from a large pan.  Or just stick with CP.



can you direct me to the video--I would be interested in watching--I read an article on it that gave a lot of info on it but no video.  thanks


----------



## Donee'

Just saying - South Africa = Rugby.
But cool idea - make a ruby ball soap for the merchandisers to sell - drunken rugby fans will buy it for their home bars.
South Africa rocks at rugby.
Boerewors is da best
And biltong rocks my world.

pe


Donee' said:


> Just saying - South Africa = Rugby.
> But cool idea - make a ruby ball soap for the merchandisers to sell - drunken rugby fans will buy it for their home bars.
> South Africa rocks at rugby.
> Boerewors is da best
> And biltong rocks my world.


perhaps a beer soap!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Clarice

OMG that is insanely beautiful!  I assume the pattern is from a mold?  WOW!  Where did you find molds like this?  

May I ask where you got your recipe?  I have seen some on Soapee and other sites and have been pondering which to pursue.



KiwiMoose said:


> Woot!  Charcoal swirl in the pot!  Can't wait to cut this puppy.  I'm a bit worried about how black the charcoal part is, I used 1.5 teaspoon PPO.  Mixed the powder straight into the batter
> View attachment 34811



This is GORGEOUS - Can i clarify - did you swirl the charcoal in the powder form, or had you mixed it with a medium?  Also, dod you swirl it into your whole batch, and then pour?  

Thank you!


----------



## Susie

Made 3 batches using new fragrances and 2 new molds my hubby made for me.  They are a bit wider than intended, so I am going to increase my batch size so they are proportional.  This will give me some extra large bars, but I will give the customer a choice of bar size, so it will all be OK.  Since these molds are my standard build, all we have to change is the bottom if I want to change to a more standard size.  Good news is that we started out too narrow, so I have some tall and skinny molds already.


----------



## Zing

Donee' said:


> Just saying - South Africa = Rugby.
> But cool idea - make a ruby ball soap for the merchandisers to sell - drunken rugby fans will buy it for their home bars.
> South Africa rocks at rugby.
> Boerewors is da best
> And biltong rocks my world.


@Donee' You are making me hungry and taking me back -- 2 summers ago we traveled to Namibia and Cape Town, South Africa.  I've never had so much meat in my life (I'm not a vegetarian but a fish/chicken-ian) and loved the biltong and boerworst and sundowners and pinotage wine.


----------



## Hendejm

Hendejm said:


> I just made another soap tonight. It is going to be called “black and tan” after the beer although it doesn’t have beer in it. The batter performed perfectly so hopefully it will turn out well. The FO is supposed to have moderate discoloration so I added TD to the tan portion to help keep it a creamy beer foam color. We will see tomorrow morning!  I’ve decided to soap at night so I’m not tempted to peak during its saponfication process. Hopefully the TD and activated charcoal play nice and don’t give me glycerin rivers. But if they do - it should be ok given the color scheme.


So - I was in bed last night and realized that my “Black and Tan” soap was poured wrong!  I have the colors opposite of what a beer would be like!  The foam should be in the top - not the bottom. Oh, well!  I still like how it turned out and it did develop glycerin rivers but I think they look pretty cool in this soap.


----------



## Dawni

Hendejm said:


> So - I was in bed last night and realized that my “Black and Tan” soap was poured wrong!  I have the colors opposite of what a beer would be like!  The foam should be in the top - not the bottom. Oh, well!  I still like how it turned out and it did develop glycerin rivers but I think they look pretty cool in this soap.
> 
> 
> View attachment 35834


I think it's a very sexy soap...... And the glycerine rivers look like an intentional ghost swirl


----------



## Misschief

Lakee said:


> Friday and Saturday, I received 4 boxes from different suppliers.  Can I mention how impressed I am that all 4 used materials that are easily recycled or composted?
> 
> I started to whinge at the last box with what looked like Styrofoam peanuts but which melt in water! May be corn starch. Nothing in package said so I won't put them in a flower bed or compost pile/bin but I am very pleased.


I throw mine in our compost pile. Our landlord was a little concerned until I explained to him that they're plant based, perfectly safe for composting and safe around animals.


----------



## Hendejm

Dawni said:


> I think it's a very sexy soap...... And the glycerine rivers look like an intentional ghost swirl


Thx!!  I agree.


----------



## Misschief

Hendejm said:


> So - I was in bed last night and realized that my “Black and Tan” soap was poured wrong!  I have the colors opposite of what a beer would be like!  The foam should be in the top - not the bottom. Oh, well!  I still like how it turned out and it did develop glycerin rivers but I think they look pretty cool in this soap.
> 
> View attachment 35834


I like it! And the glycerin rivers look really cool! Almost like you swirled intentionally.


----------



## Clarice

To me the glycerin rivers look like dragons!  Very cool effect!  Think up a cool Game of Thrones name and Bob's Your Uncle!


----------



## Dawni

Marilyn Norgart said:


> how do you swirl when its thick enough to glop?  I have had a mottled bar from HP.  I am just wondering how thin it has to be to swirl.  this soap was HP. but I don't consider it swirlingView attachment 35831


Most of my soaps look like stone haha won't call it a swirl either more like a mix only hehe

But.. I calculate for full water and leave some for after the cook. Mix my lye with just a tad more than 1:1. It makes it fluid enough for a bit so you can do simple swirls.

Try yogurt love.. Works wonders for fluidity. I didn't have any on hand for all my soaps and there's a noticeable difference. And remember to keep everything that touches the soap warm, or as hot as your hands can handle without being scalded.


Clarice said:


> To me the glycerin rivers look like dragons! Very cool effect! Think up a cool Game of Thrones name and Bob's Your Uncle!


Oooh it's like a sexy Jon Snow soap... If he was a dragon lols


----------



## Hendejm

Misschief said:


> I like it! And the glycerin rivers look really cool! Almost like you swirled intentionally.


Haha!  If only I could do something intentionally when it comes to soap design! Thx!


----------



## JanelleTrebuna

Hendejm said:


> So I woke up today and rushed ( not really - I’m a slug in the morning) to the soaping room to see my soap from last night. It totally isn’t what I was expecting but I think I can grow to like it (not love).
> 
> View attachment 35785


Gorgeous.  I really love the subtlety of colors.

Janelle


----------



## Hendejm

JanelleTrebuna said:


> Gorgeous.  I really love the subtlety of colors.
> 
> Janelle


Thx!!  The more I look at it - the more I like it!


----------



## Chris_S

Donee' said:


> Just saying - South Africa = Rugby.
> But cool idea - make a ruby ball soap for the merchandisers to sell - drunken rugby fans will buy it for their home bars.
> South Africa rocks at rugby.
> Boerewors is da best
> And biltong rocks my world.
> 
> pe
> 
> perhaps a beer soap!!!!!!!!!!!



Sorry i cant accept the lack of acknowledgement of the different rugby codes. SA are a rugby UNION country! Theres also rugby league which is a much superior sport to rugby union. SA has a rugby league team but not a good one. Common british names for unuon include Yawnion, kick and clap, generally played by and supported by rich southern toffs iv seen many players changing codes which have ended up fat as a result from the lack of activity on the pitch. They were orginally the sane code but split off into 2 frations and formed different codes. Hope this hasnt come across too serious but please dont just label rugby as rugby because the 2 codes are worlds apart its league and union not just rugby 

On the subject of making a rugby ball shaped soap or something of the like i tried making a soap with my teams colours cherry and white stripped didnt go as planned but smells lovely. Im going to try again and hopefully it will go better with another go thought it would be something cool to give as a sample to the season ticket holders iv sat near for 4 seasons now.

Soapy thing today i fondled some soaps for soaps gave my folks a bar of freshly cured peppermint and eucalyptus eo soap. Got home to my eo and micas in my recycling bin only ordered them on Friday.

@Dawni watch this space for black and white striped soapy fun. Going to have my lunch/tea then going to weigh it all out and make some later


----------



## Donee'

Chris_S said:


> Sorry i cant accept the lack of acknowledgement of the different rugby codes. SA are a rugby UNION country! Theres also rugby league which is a much superior sport to rugby union. SA has a rugby league team but not a good one. Common british names for unuon include Yawnion, kick and clap, generally played by and supported by rich southern toffs iv seen many players changing codes which have ended up fat as a result from the lack of activity on the pitch. They were orginally the sane code but split off into 2 frations and formed different codes. Hope this hasnt come across too serious but please dont just label rugby as rugby because the 2 codes are worlds apart its league and union not just rugby
> 
> On the subject of making a rugby ball shaped soap or something of the like i tried making a soap with my teams colours cherry and white stripped didnt go as planned but smells lovely. Im going to try again and hopefully it will go better with another go thought it would be something cool to give as a sample to the season ticket holders iv sat near for 4 seasons now.
> 
> Soapy thing today i fondled some soaps for soaps gave my folks a bar of freshly cured peppermint and eucalyptus eo soap. Got home to my eo and micas in my recycling bin only ordered them on Friday.
> 
> @Dawni watch this space for black and white striped soapy fun. Going to have my lunch/tea then going to weigh it all out and make some later


I would love to say I know what you are talking about - but I dont.  I just like the way they look in shorts.  The rugby players that is..   (old but still a perv)



Dawni said:


> Most of my soaps look like stone haha won't call it a swirl either more like a mix only hehe
> 
> But.. I calculate for full water and leave some for after the cook. Mix my lye with just a tad more than 1:1. It makes it fluid enough for a bit so you can do simple swirls.
> 
> Try yogurt love.. Works wonders for fluidity. I didn't have any on hand for all my soaps and there's a noticeable difference. And remember to keep everything that touches the soap warm, or as hot as your hands can handle without being scalded.
> 
> Oooh it's like a sexy Jon Snow soap... If he was a dragon lols


This is the year for the last season - i am gagging to know what happened.



Zing said:


> @Donee' You are making me hungry and taking me back -- 2 summers ago we traveled to Namibia and Cape Town, South Africa.  I've never had so much meat in my life (I'm not a vegetarian but a fish/chicken-ian) and loved the biltong and boerworst and sundowners and pinotage wine.


On my bucket list to travel around Namibia.
I lived in Mexico City and Scotland waaaayyyy back for a few years and I gotta say - i love this country - meat, beer, wine.
Next time you come I will be your tour guide ok.


----------



## amd

amd said:


> Just added tinkering with pine tar in a shampoo bar to my to do list for the weekend.
> I still have tons of soap in stock... so I guess if I don't make new soap it's ok, but my soul really needs some creative therapy. Maybe I'll tackle sugar scrub again instead. Feeling the urge to make a mess and have angry dirty dishes again.



Oh you funny girl you! I don't know what I did this weekend, but it was most definitely NOT what I said I would do. I did set out what I need for the next batch of soap, but still couldn't get myself to make it. I did clean out my recipe binders - not throwing away anything but moving old recipes that won't be repeated any time soon to the "other" binder, and pulled out a few that I want to make soonish... or whenever I feel like making soap again.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Meena said:


> Yes!  At first I thought it was a technique that I didn't know of, and when i heard they were glycerin rivers I was blown away!  The formations were so lacy and looked utterly planned.  They suited her rose soap So Well!!
> 
> Some additives like TD can cause it.  I think there are other reasons, you could probably search this forum.


Yes I used TD



Hendejm said:


> So - I was in bed last night and realized that my “Black and Tan” soap was poured wrong!  I have the colors opposite of what a beer would be like!  The foam should be in the top - not the bottom. Oh, well!  I still like how it turned out and it did develop glycerin rivers but I think they look pretty cool in this soap.
> 
> 
> View attachment 35834


They look very cool in this soap. Like a ghost swirl


----------



## Meena

Marilyn Norgart said:


> how do you swirl when its thick enough to glop?  I have had a mottled bar from HP.  I am just wondering how thin it has to be to swirl.  this soap was HP. but I don't consider it swirlingView attachment 35831



These look wonderful!  I think something like these would make a great entry for the February challenge.



Marilyn Norgart said:


> can you direct me to the video--I would be interested in watching--I read an article on it that gave a lot of info on it but no video.  thanks



Sure, had to dig for it, here it is.

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Chris_S

Donee' said:


> I would love to say I know what you are talking about - but I dont.  I just like the way they look in shorts.  The rugby players that is..   (old but still a perv)



Lol fair enough ill let you off then.

Spoke to my dad today about getting his old laptop and its going to be ready hopefully by end of week. It will be my work/soaping laptop so pretty excited to get started and setup.

I ended up having an unintended nap earlier so didnt make the soap or weigh anything so going to cook and wash up all my soaping jugs ect while stuffs cooking well thats the plan if it happens is another matter lol


----------



## KiwiMoose

Clarice said:


> OMG that is insanely beautiful!  I assume the pattern is from a mold?  WOW!  Where did you find molds like this?
> 
> May I ask where you got your recipe?  I have seen some on Soapee and other sites and have been pondering which to pursue.
> 
> 
> 
> This is GORGEOUS - Can i clarify - did you swirl the charcoal in the powder form, or had you mixed it with a medium?  Also, dod you swirl it into your whole batch, and then pour?
> 
> Thank you!


I split the batch into two - mixed the charcoal powder into one pot, and a bit of TD into the other. poured the charcoal colour back into the white pot and stirred a couple times gently, then poured.



Chris_S said:


> Sorry i cant accept the lack of acknowledgement of the different rugby codes. SA are a rugby UNION country! Theres also rugby league which is a much superior sport to rugby union. SA has a rugby league team but not a good one. Common british names for unuon include Yawnion, kick and clap, generally played by and supported by rich southern toffs iv seen many players changing codes which have ended up fat as a result from the lack of activity on the pitch. They were orginally the sane code but split off into 2 frations and formed different codes. Hope this hasnt come across too serious but please dont just label rugby as rugby because the 2 codes are worlds apart its league and union not just rugby
> 
> On the subject of making a rugby ball shaped soap or something of the like i tried making a soap with my teams colours cherry and white stripped didnt go as planned but smells lovely. Im going to try again and hopefully it will go better with another go thought it would be something cool to give as a sample to the season ticket holders iv sat near for 4 seasons now.
> 
> Soapy thing today i fondled some soaps for soaps gave my folks a bar of freshly cured peppermint and eucalyptus eo soap. Got home to my eo and micas in my recycling bin only ordered them on Friday.
> 
> @Dawni watch this space for black and white striped soapy fun. Going to have my lunch/tea then going to weigh it all out and make some later


Rugby UNION in NZ, Australia, and SA is not a game for toffs.  It is the 'people's game - so quite the opposite to the UK where it is played by rich private school boys at Harrow-on-the Hill.  It is the game of choice for the working class.
Football has only become more popular in the last decade or two, but when i was at school, boys were teased for playing football.  My son (11) plays it now and it's well accepted.


----------



## soaring1

KiwiMoose said:


> Alright @Zing here you go - just cut this morning.  I'm a little disappointed, I wanted more distinction between the two colours:
> View attachment 34835
> View attachment 34836



I think it looks beautiful.  Very mysterious. Looks like a Shadow Soap


----------



## Chris_S

KiwiMoose said:


> Rugby UNION in NZ, Australia, and SA is not a game for toffs.  It is the 'people's game - so quite the opposite to the UK where it is played by rich private school boys at Harrow-on-the Hill.  It is the game of choice for the working class.
> Football has only become more popular in the last decade or two, but when i was at school, boys were teased for playing football.  My son (11) plays it now and it's well accepted.



Rugby league is a big sport in oz too. Tbh im kinda stereotyping when i say its rich toffs but rugby union players are generally pretty big and i dont mean muscular either. I was always under the impression that nrl and rugby league in oz was a big sport they certainly have a big following. So rugby uniion those countries is like rugby league is in england thats interesting. Rl is very much a northern working class towns dominated game in england but we have a french team, and london in our league and a team in toronto are showing thier force in the second league and looking to get promoted to our top league


----------



## Meena

Dawni said:


> I only use my slow cooker. But I have tried it on and off, and by on I mean it's on high from melting butters all the way til "almost done" and by off I mean I turn it off once my oils and butters are one consistency, then pour my lye water. So technically it still has residual heat from the earlier warming n melting.
> 
> But I've seen on YouTube people using just the heat from the oils and lye in a plastic container or steel pot, just sitting on their counter top, with good results. Maybe your ambient temps were just too cold? It's quite warm here generally so that might be a factor? And maybe your temps were just too far apart? Cooled oil and warm lye or vice versa?



I have been wondering about the ambient temp.  It's winter here (mostly in the 50's, this is Not winter, people!!) and I'm guessing the apartment is around 68 F, on average.  The lye wasn't room temp but probably about 10 - 20 degrees cooler than the oils, not sure.  Didn't think about taking the lye temp because 'it is what it is' -- it's not like you're gonna heat the lye up on the stove!!    I just thought I'd have more temperature control in a pan than in a slow cooker.


----------



## Meena

Hendejm said:


> Haha!  If only I could do something intentionally when it comes to soap design! Thx!



I feel your pain.


----------



## Meena

These are my HP soaps from yesterday.  I add 1 TBSP PPO yogurt at the end of my HP to help with fluidity. This time, I mixed it with my Sweet Orange, Patchouli, and Ylang Ylang Extra EOs and superfats before adding.  The round bars were the remaining batter put in PVC pipe.  Not bad detail from the etched molds for an HP soap... 

I was going to do more, color and swirl-wise, but I usually break down at the last minute.    Still new at this (my 7th soaps), but with *Ms. Kiwi* on the forum also *supposedly* being a new soaper just a few weeks (maybe 7 weeks?) ahead of me, that's not much of a functioning excuse any more.


----------



## Meena

I can buy one more bottle of oil and anything else I'm missing for my LS trial mid-week, but that's it! Going to have to stop making any other soaps for a while because I might get $160 - 190 max in my Feb 15 paycheck, and not sure what the March 1 check will look like because I don't know how many hours I'll be able to do when I go back next week.

I might get some cheap junk oil that I normally would not soap with, just to make the Feb Challenge bars and keep them for decoration.  Still thinking about what I might do for that.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Meena said:


> These are my HP soaps from yesterday.  I add 1 TBSP PPO yogurt at the end of my HP to help with fluidity. This time, I mixed it with my EOs and superfats before adding.  The round bars were the remaining batter put in PVC pipe.  Not bad detail from the etched molds for an HP soap...  I was going to do more, color and swirl-wise, but I usually break down at the last minute.    Still new at this (my 7th soaps), but with *Ms. Kiwi* on the forum also *supposedly* being a new soaper just a few weeks (?) ahead of me, that's not much of a functioning excuse any more.
> 
> 
> View attachment 35859
> View attachment 35858


I absolutely love these - a most successful batch.


----------



## Meena

KiwiMoose said:


> I absolutely love these - a most successful batch.



You're very kind, Grere.  <3  These will be awesome performing soaps that feel great, at least!


----------



## Dawni

Meena said:


> I have been wondering about the ambient temp.  It's winter here (mostly in the 50's, this is Not winter, people!!) and I'm guessing the apartment is around 68 F, on average.  The lye wasn't room temp but probably about 10 - 20 degrees cooler than the oils, not sure.  Didn't think about taking the lye temp because 'it is what it is' -- it's not like you're gonna heat the lye up on the stove!!    I just thought I'd have more temperature control in a pan than in a slow cooker.


I don't take temps. I hover my hand to gauge lol


Meena said:


> These are my HP soaps from yesterday.  I add 1 TBSP PPO yogurt at the end of my HP to help with fluidity. This time, I mixed it with my Sweet Orange, Patchouli, and Ylang Ylang Extra EOs and superfats before adding.  The round bars were the remaining batter put in PVC pipe.  Not bad detail from the etched molds for an HP soap...
> 
> I was going to do more, color and swirl-wise, but I usually break down at the last minute.    Still new at this (my 7th soaps), but with *Ms. Kiwi* on the forum also *supposedly* being a new soaper just a few weeks (?) ahead of me, that's not much of a functioning excuse any more.
> 
> 
> View attachment 35859
> View attachment 35858


Those are awesome! Like seriously! I love seeing pretty HP soaps.. I seriously need to stock up on yogurt.


----------



## Meena

Clarice said:


> May I ask where you got your recipe?  I have seen some on Soapee and other sites and have been pondering which to pursue.



Hi Clarice, I just wanted to respond to your question about recipes...  I don't recall if you have made any soap(s) yet.  This isn't for a first batch, or is it?  There are a lot of recipes here, randomly placed in threads and in the Beginners Forum, and you could try any that look interesting.  Do you know how to use a lye calculator?  Do you know what qualities you want in your soap?  Then I or anyone else can help direct you a little better.  <3


----------



## Clarice

Hi Meena!  I have made about 6 batches so far.  In fact I just finished a true Soleseife (not salt bar).  I have made from various sites: (my memory of site - could be wrong!)

100% Olive Oil Castile Liquid Soap  (Oh the things we will make)
Double Butter Soap (Humblebee and me)
Easy whipped soap (Humblebee and Me)
The "easy basic recipe" from this site - sorry cannot remember the thread
Mango Butter Soap (brain fart from where)
and a couple others that brain fart has taken away 

I NEED TO START DOCUMENTING!!!

I like silky bubbles, and superfatting

I just got some Tussah silk, as I have read that dissolving it in the lye water (a tiny bit) gives super silky suds.

Later Gator, and thanks in advance for any suggestions!


----------



## Meena

Clarice said:


> Hi Meena!  I have made about 6 batches so far.  In fact I just finished a true Soleseife (not salt bar).  I have made from various sites: (my memory of site - could be wrong!)
> 
> I NEED TO START DOCUMENTING!!!
> 
> I like silky bubbles, and superfatting
> I just got some Tussah silk, as I have read that dissolving it in the lye water (a tiny bit) gives super silky suds.
> Later Gator, and thanks in advance for any suggestions!



So we are neck & neck.    I like a creamy lather with peripheral, med-light bubbles.  The main 'bubbles' oil -- coconut -- is too stripping for me now.  I use 20% max and take whatever bubbles I get.  I always use castor, which ups the creamy lather.  I only SF between 1% and 3%, just enough to ensure all the lye has something to react with, plus some 'head room'.  Based on these differences, you probably wouldn't like any of my recipes.  There are many here, though.  Just remember to run them through a lye calculator!  

Never tried the silk, but it sure does sound interesting.  Let us know how that goes.  I made a soleseife, too -- aren't they Fun?!?


----------



## Chris_S

Meena said:


> So we are neck & neck.    I like a creamy lather with peripheral, med-light bubbles.  The main 'bubbles' oil -- coconut -- is too stripping for me now.  I use 20% max and take whatever bubbles I get.  I always use castor, which ups the creamy lather.  I only SF between 1% and 3%, just enough to ensure all the lye has something to react with, plus some 'head room'.  Based on these differences, you probably wouldn't like any of my recipes.  There are many here, though.  Just remember to run them through a lye calculator!
> 
> Never tried the silk, but it sure does sound interesting.  Let us know how that goes.  I made a soleseife, too -- aren't they Fun?!?



I put together a recipe think it was last week that i called bubbles galore hoping it would do just that create lots of bubbles i made it in the hope of it helping my friend who hand washes alot the idea being bubbles make people think its cleaning while being gentle because when she washes too much she gets sore and bleeding hands she refuses to see me when its bad but i am hoping that it might avoid this happening rather than to cure anything stopping it before it gets to that point would be the aim. Waffling a little here. Do you want the recipe to try seems nice at between a week and 2 of curing?


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

wow that is amazing--have you cut it yet?  I have been having a hard time keeping up with this site lately


----------



## Meena

Dawni said:


> I seriously need to stock up on yogurt.



Don't stock up on yogurt, it will go bad in a month or so, and you only use a TBSP per PPO.  You don't make _that_ many soaps, do you?  



Chris_S said:


> I put together a recipe think it was last week that i called bubbles galore hoping it would do just that create lots of bubbles i made it in the hope of it helping my friend who hand washes alot the idea being bubbles make people think its cleaning while being gentle because when she washes too much she gets sore and bleeding hands she refuses to see me when its bad but i am hoping that it might avoid this happening rather than to cure anything stopping it before it gets to that point would be the aim. Waffling a little here. Do you want the recipe to try seems nice at between a week and 2 of curing?



What is the source of the bubbles?  If it's high coconut, you will have to count me out.  Also, if it's high coconut, it won't stop her from cracking, and might make her worse.  I would keep that 'cleansing' number down around 11 or 12 for your friend.



Marilyn Norgart said:


> wow that is amazing--have you cut it yet?  I have been having a hard time keeping up with this site lately



Not sure anyone knows who you're talking to, hon.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Meena said:


> Not sure anyone knows who you're talking to, hon.



oops I forgot to paste it--I was asking Kiwi if she cut her black and white soap but I just saw the pics--which were totally amazing Kiwi.  and thanks for the link for the hp video Meena


----------



## Chris_S

Meena said:


> What is the source of the bubbles?  If it's high coconut, you will have to count me out.  Also, if it's high coconut, it won't stop her from cracking, and might make her worse.  I would keep that 'cleansing' number down around 11 or 12 for your friend.



Coconut is 25 and 10 for castor. Cant remember what numbers were like i wouldnt class 25% as high though but upto you.

Just made these pleased so far they are tucked away in bed. Hanger tool is due tomorrow not wednesday as first expected. So may try that out tomorrow or maybe today would be more appropriate as its now 1.30am

Going to have to order some more lye only got about 5 batches left lost the flaming discount voucher though


----------



## Hendejm

So out of sheer laziness - I discovered I don’t need to cut new freezer paper with every soap batch. I was able to reuse the paper with no adverse affects. I’m not sure I’m willing to go for 3 but it’s nice to know I can save some time and paper when making soap!  That’s a win in my book!


----------



## Meena

Hendejm said:


> So out of sheer laziness - I discovered I don’t need to cut new freezer paper with every soap batch. I was able to reuse the paper with no adverse affects. I’m not sure I’m willing to go for 3 but it’s nice to know I can save some time and paper when making soap!  That’s a win in my book!



Hahaha, I discovered the same thing a couple weeks ago! !  It made me Very happy!!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Hendejm said:


> So out of sheer laziness - I discovered I don’t need to cut new freezer paper with every soap batch. I was able to reuse the paper with no adverse affects. I’m not sure I’m willing to go for 3 but it’s nice to know I can save some time and paper when making soap!  That’s a win in my book!


So you don't tear the bejeezus out of it when you take it off then? ;-)


----------



## Hendejm

KiwiMoose said:


> So you don't tear the bejeezus out of it when you take it off then? ;-)


Nope - it comes off very cleanly and easily.


----------



## GetaGripSoapCo

WOOTWOOT "happy dance"  I just received my first order and vendor # for Arkansas State Parks gift shop/visitor centers!  Could be big  And I prefer wholesale to most any other methods of sales..


----------



## Zing

Zing said:


> Made a batch of soap today, my go-to recipe but with apricot kernel oil.  Blue mica and cocoa powder, in the pot swirl.  Rosemary/bergamot and splashes of fir needle and cedarwood essential oils.
> 
> And a bit of drama that unbeknownst to me, a paper napkin was stuck to the bottom of the soap pot and started a little fire when I turned on the gas burner.  Yikeskers!  No lasting damage but a lot of scrubbing....


Unmolded last night but waited til this morning to cut.  I'm not fishing for compliments here but I'm disappointed in this batch.  I don't think it gelled which I wanted.  I soaped at the lowest temp (near room temp)  I ever have and wonder if that affected gel.  In the first hour, mold did not feel warm so I put on a heat register overnight.  BUT it smells wonderful!


----------



## Chris_S

End cuts of latest batches


----------



## Misschief

Zing said:


> View attachment 35898
> Unmolded last night but waited til this morning to cut.  I'm not fishing for compliments here but I'm disappointed in this batch.  I don't think it gelled which I wanted.  I soaped at the lowest temp (near room temp)  I ever have and wonder if that affected gel.  In the first hour, mold did not feel warm so I put on a heat register overnight.  BUT it smells wonderful!


I like your colours. If you want it to gel, one thing you could do is preheat your oven to about 150ºF and turn it off just before you put you soap in. Leave it overnight.


----------



## Dawni

Meena said:


> Don't stock up on yogurt, it will go bad in a month or so, and you only use a TBSP per PPO.  You don't make _that_ many soaps, do you?


Oh don't worry, we'll eat the excess lol


Zing said:


> View attachment 35898
> Unmolded last night but waited til this morning to cut.  I'm not fishing for compliments here but I'm disappointed in this batch.  I don't think it gelled which I wanted.  I soaped at the lowest temp (near room temp)  I ever have and wonder if that affected gel.  In the first hour, mold did not feel warm so I put on a heat register overnight.  BUT it smells wonderful!


Sorry it didn't turn out the way you wanted it to, but hey, it's really pretty soap and it smelling wonderful is a plus 


Chris_S said:


> End cuts of latest batches


Niiice! Dustin's gonna say those are "iger" and "jeba" soaps hehehe


----------



## Zing

Misschief said:


> I like your colours. If you want it to gel, one thing you could do is preheat your oven to about 150ºF and turn it off just before you put you soap in. Leave it overnight.


Thanks for the tip.  I have a silicon loaf mold -- is that oven safe?


----------



## Misschief

Zing said:


> Thanks for the tip.  I have a silicon loaf mold -- is that oven safe?


Yes. You're not actually heating it. The oven should be pre-heated but turned off.


----------



## Zing

Got it, thanks,


----------



## Meena

KiwiMoose said:


> So you don't tear the bejeezus out of it when you take it off then? ;-)



No, I just undo the tape holding the paper down, sometimes needing scissors for that, but then it lifts right out.


----------



## Meena

Zing said:


> View attachment 35898
> Unmolded last night but waited til this morning to cut.  I'm not fishing for compliments here but I'm disappointed in this batch.  I don't think it gelled which I wanted.  I soaped at the lowest temp (near room temp)  I ever have and wonder if that affected gel.  In the first hour, mold did not feel warm so I put on a heat register overnight.  BUT it smells wonderful!



I think you got a good, consistent, and even swirl, and i love the color combination!

I always wonder when people say they are disappointed, what they had in mind versus the result.
What was the unmet expectation, out of curiosity -- just the gel part?


----------



## Meena

Chris_S said:


> End cuts of latest batches



Great job!   The orange and black Tiger came out great!!  Love them all.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Zing said:


> View attachment 35898
> Unmolded last night but waited til this morning to cut.  I'm not fishing for compliments here but I'm disappointed in this batch.  I don't think it gelled which I wanted.  I soaped at the lowest temp (near room temp)  I ever have and wonder if that affected gel.  In the first hour, mold did not feel warm so I put on a heat register overnight.  BUT it smells wonderful!


And not being the 'catch' even if you were fishing...
But I saw these pics before I read your comments, and I think they are wonderful!  Love the colours!  I think we all do this - we have a picture in our minds of what we expect and are disappointed with the result.  Other people looking at your soap don't have that expectation and see it for what it is - good lookin' soap that - in your case at least - smells great.


----------



## Chris_S

Dawni said:


> Oh don't worry, we'll eat the excess lol
> 
> Sorry it didn't turn out the way you wanted it to, but hey, it's really pretty soap and it smelling wonderful is a plus
> 
> Niiice! Dustin's gonna say those are "iger" and "jeba" soaps hehehe



Took me a few times of looking at that to figure out what you meant lmao feeling a bit dozy today actually yesterday wasnt much better.

Im really happy how they came out. Im not overly excited by confetti soap it just doesnt seem to interest me only benifit is it get rid of soap scraps but then it means i have to use a batch just to make use of them


----------



## steffamarie

Tried out the Clyde slide technique on a small 1-lb batch so we’ll see how that turns out!!


----------



## Zing

Chris_S said:


> End cuts of latest batches


These are awesome -- especially the middle one and the right one!  Good job,


----------



## MGM

Zing said:


> BUT it smells wonderful!


Did I miss where Zing revealed the fragrance? Everyone says "Oh  smells good", as if you're all there in the room with him (NOT), but what iisssss it?


----------



## Dawni

MGM said:


> Did I miss where Zing revealed the fragrance? Everyone says "Oh  smells good", as if you're all there in the room with him (NOT), but what iisssss it?


He mentions it here.. 


Zing said:


> Made a batch of soap today, my go-to recipe but with apricot kernel oil.  Blue mica and cocoa powder, in the pot swirl.  Rosemary/bergamot and splashes of fir needle and cedarwood essential oils.  While I was experimenting with possible EO blends, discovered 50/50 lavender/litsea cubeba and my wife just lost it, that'll have to be the next loaf, even tho' lavender's not my thang.


----------



## MGM

Dawni said:


> He mentions it here..


Thanks! I did totally miss that, but all of those combos sound great....off to sniff bottles....I'd have to do it for fragrances for other products and M&P. Just can't afford to use EOs in CP soap.

I can tell you what I WON'T be doing today...making the soap I've been planning for 2 weeks! I was going to do the 100% lard soap with M&P embeds that I prepped ages ago; I had set aside my lunch break on my work-from-home day. I get up, do the breakfast stuff, pack the kids' lunches, and we get a robocall from the school: schools are closed due to freezing rain (current and expected). It's so bad that my workplace is closed---first time in years. So in theory, I don't have to work today, but I have so much to do that I'm going to have to. AND because the kids are buzzing around, I won't be able to do my lunchtime soaping. AND because they're home due to dangerous weather, they definitely won't be outside playing and maybe can barely even get to a friend's house! So instead of having the run of a quiet house to work wherever I want, cup of tea in hand, with a lovely soaping break midday, I'll be trapped in a tiny office upstairs where I'll still hear the "mooommmmyyy"s and no soaping for me. 
end GRUMP


----------



## Zing

MGM said:


> I can tell you what I WON'T be doing today...making the soap I've been planning for 2 weeks! I was going to do the 100% lard soap with M&P embeds that I prepped ages ago; I had set aside my lunch break on my work-from-home day. I get up, do the breakfast stuff, pack the kids' lunches, and we get a robocall from the school: schools are closed due to freezing rain (current and expected). It's so bad that my workplace is closed---first time in years. So in theory, I don't have to work today, but I have so much to do that I'm going to have to. AND because the kids are buzzing around, I won't be able to do my lunchtime soaping. AND because they're home due to dangerous weather, they definitely won't be outside playing and maybe can barely even get to a friend's house! So instead of having the run of a quiet house to work wherever I want, cup of tea in hand, with a lovely soaping break midday, I'll be trapped in a tiny office upstairs where I'll still hear the "mooommmmyyy"s and no soaping for me.
> end GRUMP


Sorry about your tough day!  When the kids were little, my wife would have days where'd she say "I need to change my name from 'Mommy' to anything else!  I don't want to hear that word again!"


----------



## MGM

Zing said:


> Sorry about your tough day!  When the kids were little, my wife would have days where'd she say "I need to change my name from 'Mommy' to anything else!  I don't want to hear that word again!"


Oh it's not even that tough, I'm just complaining. And here's the kicker, the room I've been relegated to is the one where I keep all my ingredients and products! So here I am, sitting nose to nose with my soaps (good smells!) with 150 bottles of carrier oils and EOs and butters and powders beckoning me to make them into something or at least look at them! 
I'm pacing my work today with checking in on SMF....an hour of work = a 10-min forum break...that's a pretty good work:break ratio 
(Also, my wife is the stay-at-home mom and she's called Mama, so if the kids don't get an answer to one of the M-words, they just try the other.... And if anyone's going to have a tough day, it's her, because instead of her going to the gym and catching up on stuff around the house and going to her massage, she's got the kids! )
Ok, that was def 10 min.


----------



## Micchi

I started early in the soap dungeon today, working on cleaning up a batch testing out a new mica. I wasn't going to make it pretty, but then I fell in love with the swirl I made so now I have a bunch of pretty guest soaps on the curing rack! Today is also oil restock day, and maybe I'll even have the oomph to make a batch or two for sale.


----------



## Loralei

I love everyone's pictures so much!! I'm knee deep in prepping for a trade show.. since I mostly make cleaning products,  I have no pretty pictures . Lots of liquid soap for dishes, though! And 1700+ sample jars of my all purpose cleaner...


----------



## Dawni

So both my lye and my lard were delivered today.. Yey! 

Again I was over ambitious and tried to CP some colorful, swirly soap.. And so many things went wrong. I'm close to tears (not really but you get the picture lol).

I miscalculated batch size. These are gonna be like those tiny hotel soaps haha.. Then I could not get the micas blended well so my nice batter that I only stick blended til emulsion, ended up too thick too pour by the time I was not even halfway through. Then, as I was swirling the top, my chopstick fell, and the cat decided to take a stroll on the overhead shelf and dropped a couple of packets of gravy mix and chill flakes (I soap in the kitchen) onto my mold. Those **** micas didn't even give me the colors i envisioned.

So I think I'm gonna end up with my ugliest soap so far... Boooo!


----------



## MGM

Dawni said:


> couple of packets of gravy mix and chill flakes (I soap in the kitchen) onto my mold. Those **** micas didn't even give me the colors i envisioned.
> 
> So I think I'm gonna end up with my ugliest soap so far... Boooo!


Forget the micas. I bet gravy mix and chili flakes would blend well....


----------



## Dawni

MGM said:


> Forget the micas. I bet gravy mix and chili flakes would blend well....


Lol if they were opened I don't know what I'd have done. Who knew gravy packets were so sharp lol

Makes me wonder if there's anyone who thought to use chili flakes to decorate soap tops haha


----------



## Zing

Dawni said:


> So both my lye and my lard were delivered today.. Yey!
> 
> Again I was over ambitious and tried to CP some colorful, swirly soap.. And so many things went wrong. I'm close to tears (not really but you get the picture lol).
> 
> I miscalculated batch size. These are gonna be like those tiny hotel soaps haha.. Then I could not get the micas blended well so my nice batter that I only stick blended til emulsion, ended up too thick too pour by the time I was not even halfway through. Then, as I was swirling the top, my chopstick fell, and the cat decided to take a stroll on the overhead shelf and dropped a couple of packets of gravy mix and chill flakes (I soap in the kitchen) onto my mold. Those **** micas didn't even give me the colors i envisioned.
> 
> So I think I'm gonna end up with my ugliest soap so far... Boooo!


Ooh!  MGM beat me to it!  Can't wait to see the soap colors with gravy and chili!  I don't trust my little cat (nickname "Trouble") so I lock her in the basement when I soap.


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

Made a soap! I like the fragrance (camomile) but the FO accelerates like crazy so i cant really do pretty designs. I can barely get the thing in the mold before it becomes soap on a stick. Eh. I already learned how to deal with that. I dont ming if it ends up being just a plain color soap.


----------



## Chris_S

Zing said:


> Ooh!  MGM beat me to it!  Can't wait to see the soap colors with gravy and chili!  I don't trust my little cat (nickname "Trouble") so I lock her in the basement when I soap.



Mine are nicknamed the terrortwins and i dont have anything so fancy as a basement so they get thrown outside or more encouraged with clicks and demands of out lol

Well i got my hanger swirl tool and some more wax paper to wrap. Its getting late so going to be soon. Got hopefully the lye coming just found out iv been paying more than another company thats specific soap supplier but i didnt look at the cost of the lye from them because everything else is far more expensive was only after reading an old post by @LilyJo that i looked at the soap kitchen and discovered it was cheaper. oh well. 

What other suppliers do you use lily? for oils butters i use the soapery they are same if not a little bit cheaper for everything also get my micas there and eo quick and always free postage. I use either mystic moments, livemoor but mostly supplies for candles for my fo. Any other suggestions would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Hendejm

I’ve been practicing making soap stones!  I just used soap that was still soft. It’s a decent first try but I’ve got a way to go before they are ready for prime time!


----------



## Meena

Hendejm said:


> I’ve been practicing making soap stones!  I just used soap that was still soft. It’s a decent first try but I’ve got a way to go before they are ready for prime time!
> 
> View attachment 35987



Those are lovely, H.!  I see i'm gonna really hafta up my game for this challenge!!  Got some ideas brewing...  not sure how they'd work out in practice.  I bet I end up with 3 or 4 tests before I get anything presentable.

The rest of what I already ordered ... before deciding no more spending until I'm back at work and see my March 1 check ... came today.  White Kaolin clay, stearic acid (yikes, can't believe i'm going there), glycerin, activated charcoal, meadowfoam seed oil.  So, I should be ready for my first LS batch, but not feeling too motivated today.  That probably means that I'm not mentally ready for trying a new soaping technique, and things usually go badly if I force myself into something when not really in the mood.  Plus, cabin fever, snowed today and quite cold (I haven't been leaving the house much for 3 weeks anyway) -- plus my mood is never great when I feel broke.


----------



## Chris_S

Meena said:


> The rest of what I already ordered ... before deciding no more spending until I'm back at work and see my March 1 check ... came today.  White Kaolin clay, stearic acid (yikes, can't believe i'm going there), glycerin, activated charcoal, meadowfoam seed oil.  So, I should be ready for my first LS batch, but not feeling too motivated today.  That probably means that I'm not mentally ready for trying a new soaping technique, and things usually go badly if I force myself into something when not really in the mood.  Plus, cabin fever, snowed today and quite cold (I haven't been leaving the house much for 3 weeks anyway) -- plus my mood is never great when I feel broke.



Punch a door i tried it once made me cry but that was mostly due to the pain and the amount of bleeding that happened oh and the 2-3 holes i put in my living door was a slight downside to my rage filled punches. But generally it helped wait thinking about it no it didnt. I think your better not taking that advice it was poorly thought out oh and i had an infected wound too a few days later which docs put me on anti biotics for. It kinda helped the anger though so if thats a problem you never know give it a punch whats the worse that could happen.

Oh wait tyson wants his say. The picture says it all. NOOOOOOOOOOO is his answer


----------



## Meena

Chris_S said:


> Punch a door
> Oh wait tyson wants his say. The picture says it all. NOOOOOOOOOOO is his answer



 
paw over his eyes ...


----------



## Misschief

Hendejm said:


> I’ve been practicing making soap stones!  I just used soap that was still soft. It’s a decent first try but I’ve got a way to go before they are ready for prime time!
> 
> View attachment 35987


Nicely done!


----------



## soaring1

Zing said:


> View attachment 35898
> Unmolded last night but waited til this morning to cut.  I'm not fishing for compliments here but I'm disappointed in this batch.  I don't think it gelled which I wanted.  I soaped at the lowest temp (near room temp)  I ever have and wonder if that affected gel.  In the first hour, mold did not feel warm so I put on a heat register overnight.  BUT it smells wonderful!



Beautiful Colors.  I love the Teal in them.


----------



## Chris_S

Meena said:


> paw over his eyes ...



There was a higher moral to my story and you focus on the cat lmao


----------



## MGM

I think I must be channeling @Dean : orange ginger soap from weeks ago still curing in the dining room, but the new orange and listea cubeba alien brain soap (OLCAB) is cooling its heels in the next room, and I'm diffusing Thieves' Oil in the bedroom....room to room, it's all orange all the time.


----------



## Misschief

MGM said:


> I think I must be channeling @Dean : orange ginger soap from weeks ago still curing in the dining room, but the new orange and listea cubeba alien brain soap (OLCAB) is cooling its heels in the next room, and I'm diffusing Thieves' Oil in the bedroom....room to room, it's all orange all the time.


And there's something wrong with that?? I love Orange!


----------



## MGM

It is lovely....and I'm drinking it in now while I can because I've heard that orange tends to fade....


----------



## Meena

Chris_S said:


> There was a higher moral to my story and you focus on the cat lmao



that's because i purposely ignored the rest ...


----------



## Hendejm

MGM said:


> It is lovely....and I'm drinking it in now while I can because I've heard that orange tends to fade....


No, no, no  don’t drink soap!!!


----------



## Dawni

Zing said:


> Ooh!  MGM beat me to it!  Can't wait to see the soap colors with gravy and chili!  I don't trust my little cat (nickname "Trouble") so I lock her in the basement when I soap.


I don't trust any cat lol but this is the first time one of them has done this. That shelf is not even one of their regular catwalks. 


Chris_S said:


> There was a higher moral to my story and you focus on the cat lmao


**snicker**


Hendejm said:


> No, no, no  don’t drink soap!!!


Haha you beat me to it! I was like wait.. What? Nooooo..

So here's what I've got to show for all last night's stress. So much stress that I got hungry after soaping, even though I already ate dinner. One measly piece. The rest are too embarrassing to show. 




And anyone who knows me will know that I will not willingly make pastel soap lol. Those micas are out to get me. But at least the "red" showed this time haha


----------



## Micchi

I did manage to make a loaf of soap today and I am SO excited about it! Now I have to be patient and wait for it to be ready to come out and cut. Why is that always the hardest part?


----------



## Meena

Dawni said:


> So here's what I've got to show for all last night's stress. So much stress that I got hungry after soaping, even though I already ate dinner. One measly piece. The rest are too embarrassing to show.
> View attachment 35994
> 
> And anyone who knows me will know that I will not willingly make pastel soap lol. Those micas are out to get me. But at least the "red" showed this time haha



That's really pretty!  The tops look a lot like my last CP soaps, and you liked Thooosse ... 



Micchi said:


> I did manage to make a loaf of soap today and I am SO excited about it! Now I have to be patient and wait for it to be ready to come out and cut. Why is that always the hardest part?



<iframe width="560" height="315" src="" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Dawni

Meena said:


> That's really pretty!  The tops look a lot like my last CP soaps, and you liked Thooosse ...


I did! I do.. Unfortunately not all of the tops look remotely like yours lol but here's another one that's not too bad. Oh btw these were made in a lined cardboard slab mold that contained donuts several hours before lol and I tried a corner pour. 








You can see blue mica spots. I thought I had mixed them well enough in a bit of oil before mixing in the soap and I sti got them. Took my lovely emulsion straight to thick trace just trying to mix colors.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

what is a corner pour?


----------



## Dawni

Marilyn Norgart said:


> what is a corner pour?


This was the idea... Needless to say it wasn't what I managed to do lol but I'll try again.


----------



## earlene

Meena said:


> The rest of what I already ordered ... before deciding no more spending until I'm back at work and see my March 1 check ... came today.  White Kaolin clay, stearic acid (yikes, can't believe i'm going there), glycerin, activated charcoal, meadowfoam seed oil.  So, I should be ready for my first LS batch, but not feeling too motivated today.  That probably means that I'm not mentally ready for trying a new soaping technique, and things usually go badly if I force myself into something when not really in the mood.  Plus, cabin fever, snowed today and quite cold (I haven't been leaving the house much for 3 weeks anyway) -- plus my mood is never great when I feel broke.



I hear you on the stuck in the house thing.   Our snow blower stopped working and with all the snow we've had that was a pain.  Hubby shovelled only enough to get his car out of the driveway, but didn't shovel a path from the garage door to the clear part of the driveway.  So for at least 2 or 3 weeks I felt like I was a prisoner in my own home.  I am beyond the age and motivation to walk a mile in the snow to go grocery shopping.  I used to do it a few years ago, but just don't feel like doing that anymore.  Finally he got the snow blower working when I started posting about it on FB and tossing out hints that I was tired of being a prisoner here and started hinting I'd be taking his car to the grocery store before he goes to work in the mornings.


----------



## Donee'

Run out of oil
I am sooooooo frikken grumpy - will go drive over something to get rid of the tension.
Similar to PMS.


----------



## Meena

earlene said:


> I hear you on the stuck in the house thing.   Our snow blower stopped working and with all the snow we've had that was a pain.  Hubby shovelled only enough to get his car out of the driveway, but didn't shovel a path from the garage door to the clear part of the driveway.  So for at least 2 or 3 weeks I felt like I was a prisoner in my own home.  I am beyond the age and motivation to walk a mile in the snow to go grocery shopping.  I used to do it a few years ago, but just don't feel like doing that anymore.  Finally he got the snow blower working when I started posting about it on FB and tossing out hints that I was tired of being a prisoner here and started hinting I'd be taking his car to the grocery store before he goes to work in the mornings.



Ahh, so there's _Some_ value to FB after all!?!!  



Dawni said:


> This was the idea... Needless to say it wasn't what I managed to do lol but I'll try again.



So much bad advice on videos, even people we think 'should know'!!  

"It doesn't really matter whether you pour lye into oil, or oil into lye, _at this point_..."  

At WHAT point, dude??  YES it does matter -- lye goes into oil, not vice versa!!!   Grrrrrr


----------



## KiwiMoose

Dawni said:


> I did! I do.. Unfortunately not all of the tops look remotely like yours lol but here's another one that's not too bad. Oh btw these were made in a lined cardboard slab mold that contained donuts several hours before lol and I tried a corner pour.
> View attachment 35997
> 
> View attachment 35996
> 
> You can see blue mica spots. I thought I had mixed them well enough in a bit of oil before mixing in the soap and I sti got them. Took my lovely emulsion straight to thick trace just trying to mix colors.


These are GORGEOUS!  The colours are very pretty.


----------



## amd

I made two soaps last night because church was canceled. One was an ombre soap with dot embeds that I had meant to do for the Jan challenge. I didn't gel it so it wasn't willing to come unglued from the mold at lunch. I probably should have gelled it so the new soap would stick to the old soap embeds better. I forgot to do it - I had just finished the second soap when hubby came home with dinner so I ran upstairs quick to eat but never made it back down to the soap dungeon to wrap everything up. Second soap was a test batch of BCN's Lemongrass FO and a run through of the Farm Show demonstration that I'm doing.

Tonight will be doing dishes and possibly doing some cleaning. I have far too much crap in my soap lab.


----------



## Martha

I just had my first soaping mishap. I made a recipe using beef tallow that I rendered. 60% tallow, 15%CO, 5%Castor, 10%AO and 10%OO. I was soaping at 120F, with the lye water the same temp. As soon as the lye hit the oils it started what I can only think was false trace. It formed a ball of glop immediately. I tried mixing it some more, but it was like thick pudding. I hadn't added any eo or colorants yet. I managed to separate the batch, color one half and add eo to both. It was a total glop-fest. And it smelled like the tallow, which I don't like. I will report back to say if this mess ever solidifies properly or not. Sigh.

Any thoughts or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I'll admit that I didn't know what to do. I've since read that if I kept stirring it would have thinned out. I stirred a bit, so hopefully that was enough to get the reaction going.


----------



## Meena

Just cleaned the kitchen so I can lay out soaping stuff and attempt a challenge soap idea.
Wish me luck!


----------



## Meena

Martha said:


> I just had my first soaping mishap.
> Any thoughts or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I'll admit that I didn't know what to do. I've since read that if I kept stirring it would have thinned out. I stirred a bit, so hopefully that was enough to get the reaction going.



Hi Martha, you might want to start a thread on this, either in Beginners or The Lye Forum, whichever you feel is appropriate, because it likely will not get much attention here.  I've been told by one of the long-time people (or maybe it was an admin) that people only read What Soapy Things Have You Done Today when they have a lot of extra time.


----------



## Martha

Everything about the soap I made is cracking me up with its beefy-ness. 
1. It's made from and still smells like tallow. Albeit peppermint beef.
2. It looks like a marbled steak, so I've joined the hamburger soap club.
3. If you look at the two soaps on the bottom, they even look like cows facing each other. 

I figured that while I was struggling with getting the glop in the mold yesterday, I might as well add a line of blue mica between the colors to see if I could make it look like veining in stone. Ha ha. It just looks like cow hooves. Hope this ridiculous soap makes someone smile today.


----------



## Dawni

I see the cows! Hehehe

Still cute, though


----------



## Martha

Dawni said:


> I see the cows! Hehehe
> 
> Still cute, though


Moo!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

haha I see the cows and the raw meat!!!! interesting look--I wonder if I would have thought it looked like beef it it hadn't been pointed out?


----------



## Martha

Marilyn Norgart said:


> haha I see the cows and the raw meat!!!! interesting look--I wonder if I would have thought it looked like beef it it hadn't been pointed out?



You are very sweet to say that. My husband burst out laughing when he saw it.


----------



## Meena

Martha, I love these!!  I'll trade you my meat soap for these, yours are much prettier!
The cows made me laugh for 3 minutes (a hootin' and a cacklin'). You couldn't do that again if you tried!!!  (That's what I always think when something unexpected and cool happens.) 
You even got the legs and hooves!!  Hysterical!


----------



## Martha

Meena said:


> Martha, I love these!!  I'll trade you my meat soap for these, yours are much prettier!
> The cows made me laugh for 3 minutes (a hootin' and a cacklin'). You couldn't do that again if you tried!!!  (That's what I always think when something unexpected and cool happens.)
> You even got the legs and hooves!!  Hysterical!



Looks like Japanese wagyu beef, which costs around $150/pound. Soo...I just made a super fancy beef soap. Moo.


----------



## Meena

Made soap yesterday, but I can't show it to you yet ... shhhhhhhhh. It's my "one and done" for the Feb Challenge.  I think i like it.  My HP behaved a little badly (I think I just don't know _how to do it_ that well yet -- I think I still need more water or something), so I didn't get to do _Exactly_ what was planned ... but I struggled through it and managed to attain "close enough."  I think it will be good enough.  So there!  Last soap for a while until I get off my hind end and make the LS.


----------



## Dean

Finally bought mo gloves.  No more unprotected soaping!


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

Made my second wine soap because that wine was getting old and I was not gonna drink it.


----------



## MGM

Dean said:


> Finally bought mo gloves.  No more unprotected soaping!
> 
> View attachment 36062


Would that we could all be as glamorous as Frankenfurter when we soap!
I personally have plenty of antici.....


----------



## Dean

MGM said:


> Would that we could all be as glamorous as Frankenfurter when we soap!
> I personally have plenty of antici.....



...PATION!


----------



## Micchi

I always soap in my good pearls. Adds a little extra sauciness to the batch!


----------



## Dean

I think soaping attracts the mad scientists.



Micchi said:


> I always soap in my good pearls. Adds a little extra sauciness to the batch!


----------



## Meena

Dean said:


> Finally bought mo gloves.  No more unprotected soaping!
> 
> View attachment 36062



wish i read lips ...    Is that from Rocky Horror?


----------



## Dawni

I sacrificed an end piece to play with a new toy I received. I love how my extended family is buying me stuff in lieu of paying me for the free soap they happen to be testers for, whether they realize it or not bahaha




I wanted to check if the impression will go deep enough, the size of the letters against the size of the soap (I think they're a tad too big for this one, though), and to see how soft I should be stamping. Now is too hard, I'll try again with whatever soap I'll make next.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Martha said:


> Everything about the soap I made is cracking me up with its beefy-ness.
> 1. It's made from and still smells like tallow. Albeit peppermint beef.
> 2. It looks like a marbled steak, so I've joined the hamburger soap club.
> 3. If you look at the two soaps on the bottom, they even look like cows facing each other.
> 
> I figured that while I was struggling with getting the glop in the mold yesterday, I might as well add a line of blue mica between the colors to see if I could make it look like veining in stone. Ha ha. It just looks like cow hooves. Hope this ridiculous soap makes someone smile today. View attachment 36026
> View attachment 36027


I'm setting up the barbie Martha - you bring the steaks!


----------



## Chris_S

Dawni said:


> I sacrificed an end piece to play with a new toy I received. I love how my extended family is buying me stuff in lieu of paying me for the free soap they happen to be testers for, whether they realize it or not bahaha
> View attachment 36071
> 
> I wanted to check if the impression will go deep enough, the size of the letters against the size of the soap (I think they're a tad too big for this one, though), and to see how soft I should be stamping. Now is too hard, I'll try again with whatever soap I'll make next.



Clingfilm and a rubber mallet is what iv seen suggested Cling film im guessing so bits dont get stuck inbetween the letters and not sure why the rubber mallet but iv got one to try. 

I made some little cards yesterday to be given out with my soaps for ingridients and little tips for lopking after the soaps.

Feel like crap today not sure im safe for going out in public in an absolutly foul mood and got a headache but no painkillers


----------



## shunt2011

The rubber mallet gently tapped helps give even pressure which is hard to do with just you hand.  It takes some practice and patience finding just the right time to do it.


----------



## Chris_S

shunt2011 said:


> The rubber mallet gently tapped helps give even pressure which is hard to do with just you hand.  It takes some practice and patience finding just the right time to do it.



I thought it would be something along those lines but iv only tried using the stamp a few times so still working that out. Better get practising then i guess.0

This soaping malarky is involving more and more jobs lol


----------



## Dawni

Thanks @shunt2011 

@Chris_S... Malarkey indeed lol


----------



## shabbyhijabi

Martha said:


> Everything about the soap I made is cracking me up with its beefy-ness.
> 1. It's made from and still smells like tallow. Albeit peppermint beef.
> 2. It looks like a marbled steak, so I've joined the hamburger soap club.
> 3. If you look at the two soaps on the bottom, they even look like cows facing each other.
> 
> I figured that while I was struggling with getting the glop in the mold yesterday, I might as well add a line of blue mica between the colors to see if I could make it look like veining in stone. Ha ha. It just looks like cow hooves. Hope this ridiculous soap makes someone smile today. View attachment 36026
> View attachment 36027
> [/QU



Peppermint Patty


----------



## SYT

Martha said:


> Everything about the soap I made is cracking me up with its beefy-ness.
> 1. It's made from and still smells like tallow. Albeit peppermint beef.
> 2. It looks like a marbled steak, so I've joined the hamburger soap club.
> 3. If you look at the two soaps on the bottom, they even look like cows facing each other.
> 
> I figured that while I was struggling with getting the glop in the mold yesterday, I might as well add a line of blue mica between the colors to see if I could make it look like veining in stone. Ha ha. It just looks like cow hooves. Hope this ridiculous soap makes someone smile today. View attachment 36026
> View attachment 36027



I see your cows too!   The soaps do look like fatty steaks!  I wonder if there is a way to process the tallow that will remove the odor?


----------



## SoapySuds

My soapy thing: groaned over the non delivery of NaOH to my home. Weather permitting. Stop snowing already!!!


----------



## Loralei

Oh man... I've been down with the flu for 4 days,but I need to prep for this show.. and what a mess! I ruined a batch of HPLS by using NaOH instead of KOH... duh!! Clearly, my brain is still addled... oh well.. back to the studio to try again...


----------



## KiwiMoose

Whipped up this puppy this morning:


----------



## Loralei

KiwiMoose said:


> Whipped up this puppy this morning:
> View attachment 36097



@KiwiMoose , I am in awe of you!! This is just beautiful!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Loralei said:


> @KiwiMoose , I am in awe of you!! This is just beautiful!


Thanks Loralei. Is now a good time to tell you that it was intended to be a pure white soap?


----------



## Loralei

KiwiMoose said:


> Thanks Loralei. Is now a good time to tell you that it was intended to be a pure white soap?


Roflmao,@KiwiMoose !!


----------



## Dean

Made a batch of orange bars.  Only have enough SW for one more full batch.  Not sure if I’ll buy more if the Zany Zoaps are as nice as I hope.  They still have a few more weeks in the incubator before shower ready.


----------



## Meena

Loralei said:


> Oh man... I've been down with the flu for 4 days,but I need to prep for this show.. and what a mess! I ruined a batch of HPLS by using NaOH instead of KOH... duh!! Clearly, my brain is still addled... oh well.. back to the studio to try again...



Oh Loralei!!  How terrible!  I know about addled brain lately.  Have done some dumb stuff, myself.
Feel better soon!


----------



## KiwiMoose

I am thinking about pure white soap more and more (honest!).  I think I will make it in cavity moulds so it doesn't gel - and that way it should look creamier. Do you think a lye concentration of 28% would be less likely to get soda ash than that of say, 33?


----------



## Dean

I dunno bout the lye concentration but I soap in cavities and dont get ash if I 5% SF, spray top b4 freezing for 1 hr, spray tops again after removing from freezer, spray other sides after unmolding.

Have u been spraying with alcohol?

Wish there was a miniature lazy susan for spraying unmolded bars.


----------



## KiwiMoose

@Dean - I always spray, and always use 5% superfat.


----------



## SYT

KiwiMoose said:


> Whipped up this puppy this morning:
> View attachment 36097


That's beautiful!





 I unmolded  my first attempt at a hanger swirl and cut.  Not happy with the pattern or bland color quality. I used mica coloring.  It appears to have some areas that have partial gel.  What do you think?


----------



## Meena

Gee SYT, I think they look great.  

Don't see any partial gel in the pic, but you have them in person.  There's an oven technique to fix partial gel - let me know if you want me to post the video to you.


----------



## DWinMadison

Well, I’ve been away from soaping for about a year....finally used my supply down and needed to make some more.  Today, I christened my newly constructed wooden mold with a slide-out bottom.  It works great!  I lined with simple freezer paper.  Slid out the bottom and the loaf dropped like a brick.


----------



## SYT

Thanks Meena.  I'd appreciate it.  What I think is partial is in the area where it's slighty darker in the cream color.  I only have cream, and 2 pinks.


----------



## Meena

My first soaps will be 6 weeks old on the 23rd!!!!    After that, they start falling like dominoes. ..


----------



## GeezLouise

I made a test batch of CP soap with lanolin in it. This soap is intended for my mom, who purchased a bar that she liked for dry skin some time (years?) ago from someone at a farmer's market. She thinks it had lanolin in it.


----------



## Zing

KiwiMoose said:


> Whipped up this puppy this morning:
> View attachment 36097


Cut it now and post pics!!



SYT said:


> View attachment 36101
> I unmolded  my first attempt at a hanger swirl and cut.  Not happy with the pattern or bland color quality. I used mica coloring.  It appears to have some areas that have partial gel.  What do you think?


Looks great!  Just in time for Valentine's Day.


----------



## Loralei

@SYT I think that your soap is beautiful!



Meena said:


> Oh Loralei!!  How terrible!  I know about addled brain lately.  Have done some dumb stuff, myself.
> Feel better soon!


 Thanks, @Meena ! Finally started to feel human today, and was able to eat real food, woot!


----------



## KiwiMoose

SYT said:


> View attachment 36101
> I unmolded  my first attempt at a hanger swirl and cut.  Not happy with the pattern or bland color quality. I used mica coloring.  It appears to have some areas that have partial gel.  What do you think?


Do you think it could be glycerin rivers?  Did you use TD in the white part @SYT?


----------



## SaltedFig

It looks like glycerin rivers to me @SYT

Kiwi - you'll get more at 28% (the lye is free-er to move around, get to the soapy surface and find some CO2 to make beautiful ash with )


----------



## KiwiMoose

SaltedFig said:


> It looks like glycerin rivers to me @SYT
> 
> Kiwi - you'll get more at 28% (the lye is free-er to move around, get to the soapy surface and find some CO2 to make beautiful ash with )


Thanks Figgy - that's contrary to what my mind thought was logical.  OK - so plain white soap with a little more lye than usual, and in cavity moulds so they don't gel.  Watch this space..


----------



## Micchi

I was a little upset when I went to check on my soap and had a bit of an overheating crack in the top...but after unmolding and cutting, I'm actually okay with it. Got a partial gel, and the bars ended up looking like little slices of goth pound cake. 

As much as I love these kitty soaps, I am going to be glad when I am done with them.


----------



## Hendejm

KiwiMoose said:


> Whipped up this puppy this morning:
> View attachment 36097


Really pretty! Is the inside pure white or did you swirl the colors there?


----------



## SYT

Chris_S said:


> Clingfilm and a rubber mallet is what iv seen suggested Cling film im guessing so bits dont get stuck inbetween the letters and not sure why the rubber mallet but iv got one to try.
> 
> I made some little cards yesterday to be given out with my soaps for ingridients and little tips for lopking after the soaps.
> 
> Feel like crap today not sure im safe for going out in public in an absolutly foul mood and got a headache but no painkillers



I hope you feel better soon.  Do you stamp right after the cutting? And where do you order stamps from?

I'm running my tools that I used 2 days ago through the dishwasher a second time. All but some silicone molds which I hand washed last night.  I didn't wash with any dish soap first time, my thinking being I already had soap on every bowl etc.  But came out with film on every thing.  Running a second time short cycle.


----------



## jiroband

I am patiently waiting for my order of 32 oz. of Moringa Oil ($$$$ Cha-ching!) from LotionCrafter and my order of fresh Stinging Nettles from Etsy. I will be steeping the Stinging Nettles in the Moringa Oil to add to my hair growth stimulating shampoo bars. (It kills me to buy weeds -- I sure wish Stinging Nettles grew in South Florida!)

Yes, I truly am that weird!


----------



## SYT

You can easily grow stinging nettle in a pot. It grows wild in the Carolinas.   You don't want it in your yard, it's invasive and painful. No kidding right?  We have it wild out here Cali , but rather than forage for it I bought a seedling at a herb nursery.  I finally quit raising mine though. We didn't use it often enough to warrant using that pot for it exclusively. Mountain Rose Herbs online from Oregon is a great source for herbal leaves etc.


----------



## Chris_S

SYT said:


> I hope you feel better soon.  Do you stamp right after the cutting? And where do you order stamps from?



Im feeling a little better thanks

I got my stamp from the joom app think it was about £2-3. Im still trying to get to grips with the best time to stamp tbh i lost the stamp for a few weeks so not done much testing. I think it really depends on your recipe and how quickly it hardens when i have stamped them about a day after iv cut but i gel my soaps and they seem to harden pretty quick


----------



## SYT

Chris_S said:


> Im feeling a little better thanks
> 
> I got my stamp from the joom app think it was about £2-3. Im still trying to get to grips with the best time to stamp tbh i lost the stamp for a few weeks so not done much testing. I think it really depends on your recipe and how quickly it hardens when i have stamped them about a day after iv cut but i gel my soaps and they seem to harden pretty quick



I'm glad you're on the upswing!            Thanks for the Joom app info.  I haven't tried stamping yet. But when I cut the day or two after pouring seems like my soap is pliable enough.  But I keep trying different recipes so.... hard to tell.


----------



## KiwiMoose

No


Hendejm said:


> Really pretty! Is the inside pure white or did you swirl the colors there?


Not telling 

I have just cut it - but heading off for work now so will will take some pictures tonight.  Stand by @Zing!


----------



## Hendejm

KiwiMoose said:


> No
> 
> Not telling
> 
> I have just cut it - but heading off for work now so will will take some pictures tonight.  Stand by @Zing!


Will anxiously await your return!  ...nothing else to do since my wings were clipped


----------



## Meena

SYT said:


> Thanks Meena.  I'd appreciate it.  What I think is partial is in the area where it's slighty darker in the cream color.



Sorry for the delay -- here it is: 



GeezLouise said:


> I made a test batch of CP soap with lanolin in it. This soap is intended for my mom, who purchased a bar that she liked for dry skin some time (years?) ago from someone at a farmer's market. She thinks it had lanolin in it.



Let us know what it's like!  I bought a jar of lanolin when I thought shampoo bars were a good idea, then returned it after 3 more days of research and some comments from very experienced soapers here.  Didn't think about it for soap.  It wasn't 'lanolin liquid wax' though, mine was like a butter.



SYT said:


> I'm running my tools that I used 2 days ago through the dishwasher a second time. All but some silicone molds which I hand washed last night.  I didn't wash with any dish soap first time, my thinking being I already had soap on every bowl etc.  But came out with film on every thing.  Running a second time short cycle.



Be careful not to put micas in your dishwasher!  Some folks have come up with quite a mess.
Might want to hand wash anything with remnants of colorants --unless they're food colorants maybe?
I'm a hand-washer, so this is second hand from this forum.


----------



## Dean

Meena said:


> My first soaps will be 6 weeks old on the 23rd!!!!    After that, they start falling like dominoes. ..



Ur first batch?


----------



## Meena

Dean said:


> Ur first batch?



 Yes, my first-ever soap was made on Jan 12!   ... Thanks to all the knowledge here on SMF and the encouragement I received here, critique of my first recipe, and a phone conversation with the wonderful and generous @Zany_in_CO .


----------



## Chris_S

Nothing soapy today been painting dog sitting and made some monkey fart candles when i got home. Going to make sure iv got at least a full batch of all my candle scents. Been asked for some samples of them plus am running low and really have no intention yet to clean all the soaping dishes. Plus im waiting for my lye and koh to arrive


----------



## Hendejm

I spent much of the day writing what I hope to share on SMF regarding branding and marketing. Only about 2 weeks before I’m allowed to post in the business section


----------



## Dean

Unmolded my orange bars that used my stnd recipe.  Came out lil ragged this time for some unexplainable reason.    Better start using salt.


----------



## Hendejm

Dean said:


> Unmolded my orange bars that used my stnd recipe.  Came out lil ragged this time for some unexplainable reason.    Better start using salt.


Pictures....we want soap porn!


----------



## Dean

Hendejm said:


> Pictures....we want soap porn!



No!


----------



## Misschief

Dean said:


> No!


Please?


----------



## Zing

KiwiMoose said:


> No
> 
> Not telling
> 
> I have just cut it - but heading off for work now so will will take some pictures tonight.  Stand by @Zing!


You tease you

This morning at church was the auction kick-off event where I've got my soaps and lotion bars on sale.  It's an online auction but several donors including me had their goods on display to drive people to the website.  If I do it again, I'd have brought more and taken on-the-spot sales.  Sometimes old school is more effective.


----------



## Martha

KiwiMoose said:


> I'm setting up the barbie Martha - you bring the steaks!



Since you’re in summer, I’m definitely coming. Will bring the steaks and we can wash up with the wagyu soap afterwards. 



SYT said:


> I see your cows too!   The soaps do look like fatty steaks!  I wonder if there is a way to process the tallow that will remove the odor?



I think the smell might have to do with either the quality meat or where on the cow it was taken. I was talking about rendering tallow with a friend (only this group wouldn’t think that was weird) and she had a batch that smelled and one that didn’t at all. If I could find fat that didn’t smell, I might try it again. But I found the smell during rendering truly vile.


----------



## DWinMadison

Zing said:


> Cut it now and post pics!!



Simple and beautiful. I always over-do.


----------



## Meena

Dean said:


> No!



Amazing she could make all those gestures with nothing, uhm, jiggling.   @Dawni , where are you??! 



Dean said:


> No!



Pretty pleeeeeze??


----------



## Dawni

Misschief said:


> Please?


Pweease?

Lol @Meena, right? The ups of small cups lol


----------



## Meena

Thought more about making the LS -- not sure what the stymie over it is ... have had the KOH for days.

Admired my soap stones, and looked in on the sleeping batches #1 through 7.  No snoring, thank goodness.

Still out of stock on one of my primary oils, so ...

Made 7 sub-folders and started organizing my 240 soap-related favorites links into them, so I can find stuff faster, and it's all nice and logically grouped.  (I'm a darn accountant, what do you want?? )


----------



## Jstheidi

I made a wire soap cutter today....and it WORKS!!!  I’m so happy! Spent under $40! I also made Coffee Latte Soap (so I could try out my new cutter) and it smells delicious!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Jstheidi said:


> View attachment 36142
> 
> 
> View attachment 36143
> 
> 
> I made a wire soap cutter today....and it WORKS!!!  I’m so happy! Spent under $40! I also made Coffee Latte Soap (so I could try out my new cutter) and it smells delicious!


Such skills! Well done!
And that soap looks great - I bet you could wait to cut it to see the inside.  Love how you've got that border around it.


----------



## MoonRabbit

I use just my fingers, but put a cut up glove on the soap before I stamp. It works great. I've also seen people spritz w/alcohol before stamping, but my way works on more densities of soap


----------



## Jstheidi

kiwimoose- the soap is VERY soft. I couldn’t wait. It was in the mold 12 hours and I “had” to try the cutter! Hopefully tomorrow night after I get off work, I’ll try to make another loaf and I’ll wait till Tuesday night to cut it. Sometimes I really wish I was retired so I could stay home and soap every day.


----------



## Martha

@Jstheidi  Not sure which to be more impressed over...the wire cutter or that delicious looking soap. Looks like tiramisu.


----------



## MarnieSoapien

I was going to try the fissure technique described for February's soaping challenge, Everything was good to go, I set my stick blender in my oils, reached over to grab my lye water and my oil container tipped over and 4/5 of my oil spilled all over the counter. After 20 minutes of clean up, I measured what was left and did my best to reformulate my oil mixture. I made my main batter, using an new FO and hoped for the best (odd that I was hoping for acceleration). By the time it firm enough to make any sort of cracks, my secondary mixture had thickened up. My cracks weren't big enough for my liking, so I "helped" it along by making more cracks with a skewer. Then I basically frosted my cracks. It will be really interesting to see how it turns out and If I can make a rock of two out of it.


----------



## Chris_S

SYT said:


> I'm running my tools that I used 2 days ago through the dishwasher a second time. All but some silicone molds which I hand washed last night.  I didn't wash with any dish soap first time, my thinking being I already had soap on every bowl etc.  But came out with film on every thing.  Running a second time short cycle.



What i usually do is wash by hand then run them through the dishwasher i almost blocked my dishwasher because i just threw the stuff in with no rinsing off. Either that or i just wadh by hand and get an older tea towel and dry and clean with that, that usually get rid of any greasiness


----------



## Dawni

The few times I did CP I dumped everything in a big bucket of hot water a few days after using them. To soak and loosen up the oils.

I tried a recipe by @Saponificarian and is in the mold for the night. I should really sleep now......


----------



## Chris_S

Dawni said:


> The few times I did CP I dumped everything in a big bucket of hot water a few days after using them. To soak and loosen up the oils.
> 
> I tried a recipe by @Saponificarian and is in the mold for the night. I should really sleep now......



I keep saying ill put water and washing up liquid into one my buckets to make washing easier but its yet to happen.
Candle related jobs again today had a banging headache all day made 600 candle wicks this afternoon but i have been having a mess with sm3 and im going to plan the recipes that will use the remaining fo i ordered last week to test in candles and a soap batch for each


----------



## Micchi

Today is a day off from actually making soap. Instead I'm wrestling with this dang wooden mold. The bottom won't budge and it's causing me considerable frustration.

I realize I just need to walk away and let the soap do its thing for a while longer, since I used more water to keep the batter fluid longer, but ARGH. It's been 24 hours, give me my soaaaaaaaaap.

Patience is a virtue, and I am not virtuous.


----------



## Clarice

Jstheidi said:


> I made a wire soap cutter today....and it WORKS!!! I’m so happy! Spent under $40! I also made Coffee Latte Soap (so I could try out my new cutter) and it smells delicious!


WOW!  Did you find the plans somewhere, or did you make it up yourself?  I am blown away!


----------



## Chris_S

Jstheidi said:


> View attachment 36142
> 
> 
> View attachment 36143
> 
> 
> I made a wire soap cutter today....and it WORKS!!!  I’m so happy! Spent under $40! I also made Coffee Latte Soap (so I could try out my new cutter) and it smells delicious!



That looks awesome did you use plans from online or just make your plans to suit your bar sizes ect?

I am quite practical so i could do most that it is the hinges and wires i am curious how you made attached ect?


----------



## Meena

Jstheidi said:


> View attachment 36142
> 
> 
> View attachment 36143
> 
> 
> I made a wire soap cutter today....and it WORKS!!!  I’m so happy! Spent under $40! I also made Coffee Latte Soap (so I could try out my new cutter) and it smells delicious!



That soap!!  Love the style!  But the first thing I noticed was that cutter - *so jealous* - and then you said YOU MADE IT!!!  So beautiful and professional looking. *even more jealous* 
I bet you could sell those plans ...


----------



## Jstheidi

I’ll have to take closer pictures of the cutter. I did not buy plans, designed it on my own. I kinda sketched it out on paper first then took off to Home Depot for the lumber. I bought pieces that were basically cut already, but I do have a jig saw that I used to personalize the way I wanted the final cuts. Then bought wood screws and 2 hinges and used thin wire that I already had for hanging pictures.  So far the first loaf cut very clean. But I will probably want heavier duty wire at some point. I can also add more to the length if I ever decide to do longer bars. For now this suits my needs as a “just for fun” soaper with high hopes of making money at it one day!


----------



## Martha

Jstheidi said:


> I’ll have to take closer pictures of the cutter. I did not buy plans, designed it on my own. I kinda sketched it out on paper first then took off to Home Depot for the lumber. I bought pieces that were basically cut already, but I do have a jig saw that I used to personalize the way I wanted the final cuts. Then bought wood screws and 2 hinges and used thin wire that I already had for hanging pictures.  So far the first loaf cut very clean. But I will probably want heavier duty wire at some point. I can also add more to the length if I ever decide to do longer bars. For now this suits my needs as a “just for fun” soaper with high hopes of making money at it one day!



Very, very cool. Wish I was crafty in that way.


----------



## Jstheidi

Here are a few different angles of the cutter and a tape measure next to it so you can see the size. Other than the wood, screws, wood glue and 2 hinges...The only tools I used were jig saw, drill with a tiny bit for pilot holes, Phillips screw driver, pencil and tape measure and little snips to cut the wire. It took me about 4 hours, but I also stopped in between for making supper and a few phone calls.


----------



## Jstheidi

I made more soap tonight with plans to cut tomorrow night with my new cutter. Why is it SOOO hard to wait for un-molding and cutting! This is the hardest part for me. It’s a good thing I have a regular day job and have to leave early every morning because I sure want to cut into my bars as soon as I get up! I’m even waking up in the middle of the night to check on the soaps I just poured! I think I’m an addict!


----------



## Micchi

After 36 hours of antsy waiting, this soap finally came out of the mold and onto the cutter. I am SO thrilled with it.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Micchi said:


> After 36 hours of antsy waiting, this soap finally came out of the mold and onto the cutter. I am SO thrilled with it.
> 
> View attachment 36228


WOW!  That's really cool!

I did it, I did it, I did it, i did it!
I

DID

IT!!!!!

I made white soap! No swirls, no colours, nothin' but pure white soap.  (But I did use some TD @Hendejm).


----------



## Jstheidi

KiwiMoose said:


> I did it, I did it, I did it, i did it!
> I
> 
> DID
> 
> IT!!!!!
> 
> I made white soap! No swirls, no colours, nothin' but pure white soap.  (But I did use some TD @Hendejm).
> View attachment 36229


Did you use any fragrance or EO? I keep thinking about making pure white soap but then I get carried away with all the colors I’ve invested in and I can’t help myself.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Jstheidi said:


> Did you use any fragrance or EO? I keep thinking about making pure white soap but then I get carried away with all the colors I’ve invested in and I can’t help myself.


Exactly my problem, which is why it is amazing i have finally done it!  I used an FO called 'Love  Spell' which is known not to discolour


----------



## SaltedFig

I'm not going to believe it until it's unmolded Kiwi 

(Just as likely to be some pretty little surprise in the bottom, or a lace pattern to wow us ... plain? white? naaaaaahhh )

@Micchi - I like your black cat soaps! 
(They are slightly spooky and everything, although I'm seeing a little Finn in the front )


----------



## Jstheidi

KiwiMoose said:


> Exactly my problem, which is why it is amazing i have finally done it!  I used an FO called 'Love  Spell' which is known not to discolour


I love the smell of Love Spell. That’s one of my favorites. I’m out of it but decided to try Bomb Shell the last time I ordered and the FO I bought seems to accelerate very quickly. I might try another brand next time. I do know that love spell will be on the list again very soon.


----------



## shunt2011

KiwiMoose said:


> Exactly my problem, which is why it is amazing i have finally done it!  I used an FO called 'Love  Spell' which is known not to discolour



Love spell is so easy to work with and doesn't discolor.  It holds colors beautifully.  Another one that's a breeze to work with is Black Raspberry Vanilla.  Even though it says it's vanilla none that I've tried has discolored at all.


----------



## MarnieSoapien

Molded soapy rocks v2. So much went wrong with this batch, but once I squished them into rock like shapes, they started to grow on me. Don't worry, they are only on the bare wood for the sake of the photo


----------



## Hendejm

KiwiMoose said:


> I did it, I did it, I did it, i did it!
> I
> 
> DID
> 
> IT!!!!!
> 
> I made white soap! No swirls, no colours, nothin' but pure white soap.  (But I did use some TD @Hendejm).
> View attachment 36229


- hendejm looks on silently as a small tear forms in the corner of his eye. She finally did it, he thought. She finally did it! We are so proud of our beloved Kiwi!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

nice--I made a cutter that's similar--minus the bottom of it. I usually set the soap on something to get it to cut thru. I might just try to add the bottom--looks good.  did you just glue the little pieces of wood down?  smart move making yours longer.  maybe I just need to do another one!!  I had all the lumber laying around and got a deal on the guitar strings so it was around $10. I love it.  I was pretty awful at cutting straight bars before. I even tried a miter box and while it helped it still wasn't good enough.  have been meaning to do a round bar to see how it goes. am wondering how thin you can go with the wire?  I used 016 but I work by someone that tunes guitars and one of my coworkers has been saving me all the wires that break (still long enough for my use) some of it is awful thin though.


----------



## Loralei

I finished up some hpls yesterday, using a new formula.. tried thickening with some glycerin and xanthan gum, and will test later today.. 

Also sniffed some CP soap sitting on the curing rack as I walked by.. looking forward to making more CP soap soon, lol!


----------



## Dean

KiwiMoose said:


> Exactly my problem, which is why it is amazing i have finally done it!  I used an FO called 'Love  Spell' which is known not to discolour



Love SPELL?  More  soaping sorcery!



Hendejm said:


> - hendejm looks on silently as a small tear forms in the corner of his eye. She finally did it, he though. She finally did it! We are so proud of our beloved Kiwi!



@KiwiMoose can still sneak some post unmoulding decorations in...ala dot challenge.  Let’s see if she resist the temptation to embellish...


----------



## SYT

Last night I  just "window shopped"  soap suppliers on the web.  


Meena said:


> Sorry for the delay -- here it is:





Meena said:


> Sorry for the delay -- here it is:



That video is very helpful Meena!  Thanks.


Meena said:


> Be careful not to put micas in your dishwasher!  Some folks have come up with quite a mess.
> Might want to hand wash anything with remnants of colorants --unless they're food colorants maybe?
> I'm a hand-washer, so this is second hand from this forum.



Oh, thank you Meena.  I can see where micas and probably clay also could build up in the pipes.


----------



## cmzaha

Lakee said:


> Friday and Saturday, I received 4 boxes from different suppliers.  Can I mention how impressed I am that all 4 used materials that are easily recycled or composted?
> 
> I started to whinge at the last box with what looked like Styrofoam peanuts but which melt in water! May be corn starch. Nothing in package said so I won't put them in a flower bed or compost pile/bin but I am very pleased.


They are made from starches and are biodegradable, which is the point of manufacturing them. They are also supposed to be compostable. I do not have a compost pile so I melt them down and discard the water


----------



## Meena

Jstheidi said:


> It took me about 4 hours, but I also stopped in between for making supper and a few phone calls.



I cracked up at this ^ part. Made you sound like SuperWoman. 

"I just tossed off this little thing here with one hand while answering the phone with my other hand."


----------



## KiwiMoose

shunt2011 said:


> Love spell is so easy to work with and doesn't discolor.  It holds colors beautifully.  Another one that's a breeze to work with is Black Raspberry Vanilla.  Even though it says it's vanilla none that I've tried has discolored at all.


OH?  The stuff I've read says Black Raspberry and Vanilla discolours dreadfully!  I've got some here incidentally - next on my list to try.


----------



## Misschief

KiwiMoose said:


> OH?  The stuff I've read says Black Raspberry and Vanilla discolours dreadfully!  I've got some here incidentally - next on my list to try.


I did a BRV soap and it didn't discolour at all.


----------



## Rogue-Soaper

Chris_S said:


> What i usually do is wash by hand then run them through the dishwasher i almost blocked my dishwasher because i just threw the stuff in with no rinsing off. Either that or i just wadh by hand and get an older tea towel and dry and clean with that, that usually get rid of any greasiness


I like to let my dirty tools set out for about 24 hours, then wipe the soap off of them wash them with dawn and I am set to go.  It is less of a mess than trying to wash them when the batter is still at the oily stage.  I started doing after my sink was almost clogged from the oils.


----------



## Rogue-Soaper

Jstheidi said:


> View attachment 36226
> View attachment 36217
> View attachment 36218
> View attachment 36219
> View attachment 36220
> View attachment 36221
> View attachment 36222
> View attachment 36223
> View attachment 36224
> View attachment 36225
> View attachment 36226
> 
> Here are a few different angles of the cutter and a tape measure next to it so you can see the size. Other than the wood, screws, wood glue and 2 hinges...The only tools I used were jig saw, drill with a tiny bit for pilot holes, Phillips screw driver, pencil and tape measure and little snips to cut the wire. It took me about 4 hours, but I also stopped in between for making supper and a few phone calls.


You clever lady!!!


----------



## DWinMadison

Micchi said:


> After 36 hours of antsy waiting, this soap finally came out of the mold and onto the cutter. I am SO thrilled with it.
> 
> View attachment 36228



Man!  You guys and these cool black soaps.  These look awesome.


----------



## amd

Beveled some soaps over lunch. Said some sweet nothings to my dirty dishes promising them some quality time tonight. On the list for this week is lemon poppyseed soap. Can you believe I have been making soap for 5 years and have never made the classic lemon poppyseed? Time to change that.


----------



## Chris_S

Rogue-Soaper said:


> I like to let my dirty tools set out for about 24 hours, then wipe the soap off of them wash them with dawn and I am set to go.  It is less of a mess than trying to wash them when the batter is still at the oily stage.  I started doing after my sink was almost clogged from the oils.



Just wack some caustic soda solution you should have plenty thatll get your drains unblocked. Im english so youll have to excuse my ignorance is dawn just washing up liquid brand name?

Iv just put all my lye and potash away from the order this afternoon while making some cappuccino candles got the technique sussed now leave to cool in my soaping room then pop em in the storage room practically outside temp in there so pretty cold in winter leave then in there half an hour and they pop right out the moulds. Clean then ready for another batch. can make about 100 votives a day if i make like this. Got some surfactant for bath bombs today so going to try making some bath bombs in next few days never had any luck with them. might make a batch of soap about Friday just trying my very best to keep busy and take my mind off other stuff going on in life that otherwise i would be fuming about. So glad i found soaping and crafts


----------



## DWinMadison

Chris_S said:


> Just wack some caustic soda solution you should have plenty thatll get your drains unblocked. Im english so youll have to excuse my ignorance is dawn just washing up liquid brand name?
> 
> Iv just put all my lye and potash away from the order this afternoon while making some cappuccino candles got the technique sussed now leave to cool in my soaping room then pop em in the storage room practically outside temp in there so pretty cold in winter leave then in there half an hour and they pop right out the moulds. Clean then ready for another batch. can make about 100 votives a day if i make like this. Got some surfactant for bath bombs today so going to try making some bath bombs in next few days never had any luck with them. might make a batch of soap about Friday just trying my very best to keep busy and take my mind off other stuff going on in life that otherwise i would be fuming about. So glad i found soaping and crafts



“Dawn” is dishwashing soap, but it is MIRACULOUS dishwashing soap.  It’s the stuff (original blue) that they use to clean birds and animals who have been stuck in oil spills.  Gentle but a great grease cutter.  There are imitators but no substitutes IMHO


----------



## Chris_S

DWinMadison said:


> “Dawn” is dishwashing soap, but it is MIRACULOUS dishwashing soap.  It’s the stuff (original blue) that they use to clean birds and animals who have been stuck in oil spills.  Gentle but a great grease cutter.  There are imitators but no substitutes IMHO



Doesnt help when im still in England lol but thank you for the confirmation about what it is


----------



## KiwiMoose

Chris_S said:


> Doesnt help when im still in England lol but thank you for the confirmation about what it is


Use Fairy Chris


----------



## Hendejm

Chris_S said:


> Doesnt help when im still in England lol but thank you for the confirmation about what it is


Fairy is the same thing....just a different name. Both made by proctor and gamble.


----------



## Jstheidi

This morning I “looked” at the soap I made last night. It’s a good thing I was running late to get out the door to my “real” job because I sure wanted to Unmold and cut! But I resisted and walked out the door to go to work. Can’t hardly wait to get back home so I can cut soap before cooking supper for the family.


----------



## Chris_S

KiwiMoose said:


> Use Fairy Chris





Hendejm said:


> Fairy is the same thing....just a different name. Both made by proctor and gamble.



Thank you wasnt aware it was same thing flaming Americans giving things different names


----------



## Dawni

I can't find my previous post lol but the soap I spoke about is ready to show off in the gallery.

I didn't have internet for most part of yesterday until the morning. Needless to say, everyone in the house slept early lol



Chris_S said:


> Im english so youll have to excuse my ignorance is dawn just washing up liquid brand name?


Lol did ya think they hire me to do their dirty dishes? 



Jstheidi said:


> Can't hardly wait to get back home so I can cut soap before cooking supper for the family.


Ooh the top looks pretty! I'm excited as well.

And your cutter is just awesome


----------



## DWinMadison

Chris_S said:


> Doesnt help when im still in England lol but thank you for the confirmation about what it is



But you get cool stuff like double cream and clotted cream. Life is about trade-offs


----------



## Katina Grimm

Hendejm said:


> Making Confetti Soap tonight!  I decided on a floral fragrance - a mix of any sweet smelling fragrances I have (lilac, fairy garden, honeysuckle, jasmine, ginger lime, vanilla). I paid NO ATTENTION to acceleration notes on the bottle!  Nor did I pay attention to discoloration!  I’m using TD to hopefully whiten the background/base. Fingers crossed!  It could be a masterpiece or a total disaster!
> 
> Edit: Soap cut and I’m really happy with it!
> 
> View attachment 35063



That is pretty


----------



## Hendejm

Katina Grimm said:


> That is pretty


Thank you!!!  Wrapping it tonight....calling it “Mardi Gras Bouquet” and shipping to a store in Texas!


----------



## Katina Grimm

Hendejm said:


> Thank you!!!  Wrapping it tonight....calling it “Marie Gras Bouquet” and shipping to a store in Texas!


That's Great!!


----------



## DWinMadison

The confetti looks like it’s blowing in the wind.  Reminds me of Macy’s Thanksgiving Day Parade


----------



## Jstheidi

I got to use my cutter again. It was a little harder for this loaf because I put it up n the refrigerator because I was afraid it was going to be too soft, now it was HARD for the cutter to go through but it did without breaking a wire. Here is my soap on the cutter.


----------



## Jstheidi

Marilyn Norgart said:


> nice--I made a cutter that's similar--minus the bottom of it. I usually set the soap on something to get it to cut thru. I might just try to add the bottom--looks good.  did you just glue the little pieces of wood down?  smart move making yours longer.  maybe I just need to do another one!!  I had all the lumber laying around and got a deal on the guitar strings so it was around $10. I love it.  I was pretty awful at cutting straight bars before. I even tried a miter box and while it helped it still wasn't good enough.  have been meaning to do a round bar to see how it goes. am wondering how thin you can go with the wire?  I used 016 but I work by someone that tunes guitars and one of my coworkers has been saving me all the wires that break (still long enough for my use) some of it is awful thin though.


Yes, I glued the small wood pieces down with gorilla glue. Once I know for sure this will work I will probably add 2 small wood screws to each one to make sure they stay secured. I’m glad I made it longer because I can always add more wire if I decide to make a bigger loaf at some point. I think I will need stronger wire like guitar wire at some point but for now I at least have a working prototype.


----------



## Dawni

Not an entry for the challenge at all considering I did not "make" these.. Just molded together some scraps from recent soaps, both HP and CP, to get an idea of what colors to use with the limited colorants at my disposal, what "technique" is best, what consistency of the soap is good to make stones out of...


----------



## Jstheidi

Those look like rocks!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Jstheidi said:


> I got to use my cutter again. It was a little harder for this loaf because I put it up n the refrigerator because I was afraid it was going to be too soft, now it was HARD for the cutter to go through but it did without breaking a wire. Here is my soap on the cutter.


These are beautiful! I love the contrast between the creamy white and the other (gelled?) part.

I unfolded my white soap today!  Pics on the Photo Gallery thread.


----------



## Kafayat Adebowale oyeniyi

KiwiMoose said:


> Exactly my problem, which is why it is amazing i have finally done it!  I used an FO called 'Love  Spell' which is known not to discolour


I need yo try this ..I yriedFO caramel.coffee and I had a ashy colour in the middle...Then I tried Bulgarian lavender and it all looked like snow


----------



## Kafayat Adebowale oyeniyi

I cut my goatmilk powder and coffee bar.I love how the cream colour was vibrant because I tossed the batter into the fridge right after pouring into the mould.Combo of FO oatmeal milk and honey and cafe .......smells awesome......Now I am getting addicted to tossing every bar into the fridge


----------



## reinbeau

I got this idea from a YouTube video by Kathleen (that's all she calls herself). Painted mica mixed with alcohol, copper on the wings, deep gold in the bodies, and a light gold just sprinkled all over the molds. I will add a nice honey FO from Elements, make it with goat's milk and real honey. Might get the soap done tomorrow. I'll post the soaps when I unmold.


----------



## midnightsoaper

I haven't made a proper loaf of soap this month and had to remedy that! I've only made and played with soap dough the last couple weeks. This is my first tall & skinny, just got the mold this week.

Scented with Fresh Picked Watermelon from WSP....accurate if they mean a watermelon cough syrup fresh picked off the shelf. Still smells good, but fresh watermelon it is not. I'm very impatient to cut this one (honestly, I'm impatient with them all!). It has seed embeds I molded from soap dough. It turned out a lot pinker than I intended. I'll post the cut in the gallery tomorrow.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Trying to quote the previous two but doesn’t seem to be working on my phone :-(
@reinbeau cant wait to see those unmolded - very exciting!
@midnightsoaper the colour is perfect! And what a shame you can’t cut that silicone and leave it on the outside for the watermelon skin


----------



## Dawni

@reinbeau I'm excited to see how those turn out!

@midnightsoaper I'll be waiting by the gallery to see those cut!

Today I tried to clean and pretty up the colorful swirly soap I posted in this thread some days ago.

Let me know if I succeeded lol


----------



## earlene

Yesterday we went on a grocery shopping marathon and I found a new-to-me soaping tool at TPC Cash & Carry (restaurant supplies).  As soon as I saw it my first thought was 'how cool this will be for soapmaking.'  I have plans to give it a try in the next couple of days.  Actually I bought 4.  They are squeeze bottles with a three-hole lid, so it will squirt 3 lines at the same time instead of just one line per squirt.  I am planning to use these for the striping designs in soap.  I can alternate the colors and possibly save a lot of time.  Well, anyway, that's my hope and it's always fun to try something new.


----------



## cmzaha

KiwiMoose said:


> OH?  The stuff I've read says Black Raspberry and Vanilla discolours dreadfully!  I've got some here incidentally - next on my list to try.


I use BRV for soapsupplies.net, not sure if she ships to your part of the world, but if she does it is a very popular fragrance for me with no acceleration or discoloration


----------



## shunt2011

@KiwiMoose

I use BRV from Peak and it's never discolored.  Nor has the one from Nurture Soap. I know you're not in the states but I've not had one discolor yet.   And it's a slow mover.  Lots of time to play.


----------



## KiwiMoose

shunt2011 said:


> @KiwiMoose
> 
> I use BRV from Peak and it's never discolored.  Nor has the one from Nurture Soap. I know you're not in the states but I've not had one discolor yet.   And it's a slow mover.  Lots of time to play.


Mine is from candle science apparently.  They say it does discolour, but that's ok, I'll use it for my Feb Stone Soap Challenge!


----------



## Hils67

Can’t wait to see how this turns out!!!


----------



## DWinMadison

Jstheidi said:


> I got to use my cutter again. It was a little harder for this loaf because I put it up n the refrigerator because I was afraid it was going to be too soft, now it was HARD for the cutter to go through but it did without breaking a wire. Here is my soap on the cutter.



Beautiful. I love the color blocking. What red did you use?


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

I have been waiting for some pics also--I am sure they are going to be awesome!!


----------



## Misschief

I'm definitely on the mend so this morning I made a small batch of shampoo bars just so I could get a feel for the recipe. The recipe is from DIY Bath & Body on Etsy (I love her recipes!). It came together way faster than I thought it would. My molding abilities leave a lot to be desired. Now, I need a nap.


----------



## CaptainBB

@* midnightsoaper* this soap looks ...appetizing to me ...yummie!

i set up my new working space last weekend and today i gave a first try working there, to see if everything is in reach, what humidity and temperature it gets in the room etc.
As premiere project I made two batches of pre-bloomed bicarb, for a new bath bomb design idea i have in mind - i made green an black. it was the first time i mixed green by myselfe with my dyes an i was very supriesd that it tured out i had to take one spoon of blue to 20 spoons of yellow to get the green i want  (a real gras green).
i hope tomorrow i can go on and mold bath boms with the mixtures and try some diffrent desigs with green and black.


----------



## cmzaha

Haven't soaped in months and just cannot get motivated, but I am making a 100% OO that will be ready next year.

ETA: I had to go back to 100% OO, because I just cannot find a single oil replacement. Some of you may remember I tried Avocado 100%, well after 2 years it still only lathers with a bath pouf, but does feel really nice and leaves the skin quite soft


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Jstheidi said:


> I got to use my cutter again. It was a little harder for this loaf because I put it up n the refrigerator because I was afraid it was going to be too soft, now it was HARD for the cutter to go through but it did without breaking a wire. Here is my soap on the cutter.



I finally got to use mine on a round loaf---its the first time I have gotten an even slice on my round loaf  YAHOO!!!!


----------



## amd

cmzaha said:


> Haven't soaped in months and just cannot get motivated


It hasn't been months for me, just a week, but feels like months.

Tonight's work will be masterbatching oils, doing dishes (sweet nothings are no longer calming the angry crockery), and I think the lemon poppyseed soap. I'm meeting up with a brewery tomorrow to get beer, so I'll be making beer soap later in the weekend. I have a 3-day weekend, but I also need to finish a book I'm reading because a new book I really want to read is released on Tuesday. So I'm trying to decide how much time I want to spend soapmaking vs reading. I have another misc list of things that need to be done for the soap business, YT vids to edit and stuff like that so I have to fit that in there as well. Sigh. I need a clone who has more motivation than I actually have.


----------



## Carolyne Thrasher

This took months to get all the embed molds from Ali Express and micas from mad micas. I know the mermaid thing has been done to death but I have a 9 yo daughter and I love folk tales especially Irish ones. I fragranced with 8th and Ocean which ended up accelerating at room temp and then tried to over heat and now it’s in my fridge. I had to force the tails in it hardened up so fast. I did have a significant amount of hard oils which probably didn’t help. 2:1 water:lye half coconut milk half water. Next time I’m using Avalon fragrance oil. Leftover soap on a stick batter is going to be melted down tomorrow and turned into sugar scrub scoops.


----------



## Jstheidi

DWinMadison said:


> Beautiful. I love the color blocking. What red did you use?


I used different shades of pinks. No red.


----------



## Lynnz

I am here contemplating some soap making. I have been very erratic in my endeavours and so miss a bar of handmade soap in the shower. I ordered some beatuful oils late last year from Nurture Soaps and I really need to try some of them


----------



## Micchi

Took a few days off of soaping and returned to make this gorgeous drop swirl!


----------



## Ginger Aneshansel

Jstheidi said:


> I got to use my cutter again. It was a little harder for this loaf because I put it up n the refrigerator because I was afraid it was going to be too soft, now it was HARD for the cutter to go through but it did without breaking a wire. Here is my soap on the cutter.


Awesome


----------



## Ginger Aneshansel

Carolyne Thrasher said:


> View attachment 36374
> View attachment 36375
> View attachment 36376
> 
> This took months to get all the embed molds from Ali Express and micas from mad micas. I know the mermaid thing has been done to death but I have a 9 yo daughter and I love folk tales especially Irish ones. I fragranced with 8th and Ocean which ended up accelerating at room temp and then tried to over heat and now it’s in my fridge. I had to force the tails in it hardened up so fast. I did have a significant amount of hard oils which probably didn’t help. 2:1 water:lye half coconut milk half water. Next time I’m using Avalon fragrance oil. Leftover soap on a stick batter is going to be melted down tomorrow and turned into sugar scrub scoops.


This is stunning, I admire your work, I so want to do an ocean scene for my 5 yr old granddaughters b-day in May and she informed me that she is having a mermaid theme party . How did you get the awesome bright colors for the embeds if you don't mind sharing? I can only hope that mine will be near as nice as yours.


----------



## Susie

Cleaned up dishes from last soapmaking.  About to MB oils and lye (I go through it fast these days), line molds and generally get ready to soap tomorrow.  Never ending cycle these days.


----------



## Pat McGlothlin

Would someone please explain master batching?


----------



## artemis

Pat McGlothlin said:


> Would someone please explain master batching?


You'll get the most information by searching the forum for "master batch."


----------



## DWinMadison

How did you get the blues and greens to blend?  ITP or just careful layering? I’m not personally much for elaborate tops on soap, because it can make it hard to cut...like taking the first slice out of a decorated cake.  But that is a true work of art.


----------



## DWinMadison

I’m traveling to Memphis to see a show with the wife and playing with a few color blending apps on the ol’ iPad to plan colors for a cedarwood, spearmint, rosemary and bergamot soap I plan to make tomorrow.  Trying to figure how to blend RGB (technically chromium and aquamarine oxides) to achieve spruce.  I have true blue and green and also some teal to work with.  Suggestions?


----------



## steffamarie

Measured out two batches worth of oils and lined molds so I can soap tomorrow whenever I feel like it! Otherwise, I’m burning incense, cleaning my house, and watching some junk food TV.


----------



## Carolyne Thrasher

Ginger Aneshansel said:


> This is stunning, I admire your work, I so want to do an ocean scene for my 5 yr old granddaughters b-day in May and she informed me that she is having a mermaid theme party . How did you get the awesome bright colors for the embeds if you don't mind sharing? I can only hope that mine will be near as nice as yours.



I used a white melt and pour base for all the embeds EXCEPT the tails. I used extra cold process for the tails and they had to sit in the mold for 4 days to get hard enough to unmold but I just couldn’t get the melt and pour to be smooth. I took a small paint brush and “painted” dry mica powder in the molds after I sprayed them with rubbing alcohol so the soap is colored but also the outside is the embeds has an extra punch of sparkle. The shell starfish and tail molds I ordered from Ali Express because they were so cheap. They are tiny though. The round balls I ordered from amazon (ice cube tray I think). They are not quite half an inch. I’m ordering melt and pour clear soap to make glass beach floats because I realized how cool that would look if they were barely tinted turquoise. I have a mini sand dollar mold on order from wholesale supplies and if I can get some sea horses then I’ll really be having fun. Can you picture sea horses with all kinds of mica???


----------



## Carolyne Thrasher

DWinMadison said:


> I’m traveling to Memphis to see a show with the wife and playing with a few color blending apps on the ol’ iPad to plan colors for a cedarwood, spearmint, rosemary and bergamot soap I plan to make tomorrow.  Trying to figure how to blend RGB (technically chromium and aquamarine oxides) to achieve spruce.  I have true blue and green and also some teal to work with.  Suggestions?


I think Nurture Soap has a color blend function on their website somewhere.


----------



## artemis

DWinMadison said:


> to achieve spruce.  I have true blue and green and also some teal to work with.  Suggestions?



I'd start with the green and try adding some teal. If it's a true green, you might need a small amount of black.


----------



## Lakee

Shaved/chunked and tempered 5 pounds of unrefined cocoa butter.

Not my favorite task but makes things going forward sooooo much easier.


----------



## reinbeau

Here are the results of the batch I posted the molds for the other day, the ones I painted with micas.  I do wish I had stuck to my guns and not put oatmeal in them, but I did, they're nice, but I think the micas would have stood out better without it.  It's my regular goat's milk, oatmeal and honey recipe that I usually leave unscented, but this time I used Honey *L'Occitane Type* from Elements Bath & Body - my favorite honey scent.  The round bee molds I'll be destashing, you can't get them out of the molds without breaking the wings of the bees off. P.S. I am no photographer.  I'll stage these maybe tomorrow   Oh, forgot to mention, the lighter ones were just taken out of the molds - the darker ones were taken out earlier today.  It's amazing how much they darken.

ETA I see the glitter of the micas doesn't show.  I'll definitely have to take better photos.


----------



## Dawni

Those look awesome! Can't wait for the staged pics.. I wanna see them up close


----------



## reinbeau

Dawni said:


> Those look awesome! Can't wait for the staged pics.. I wanna see them up close


Oh dear, now I'm on the hook   I'll see what I can do!


----------



## Dawni

reinbeau said:


> Oh dear, now I'm on the hook   I'll see what I can do!


Lol I'll be _patiently_ waiting.. Take your time


----------



## DWinMadison

Carolyne Thrasher said:


> I think Nurture Soap has a color blend function on their website somewhere.



Thank you so much for this tip.  I was able to get the colors I need from my existing mica supply using this color blending tool.


----------



## Lin19687

Testing out 2 recipes.  Did 2- 1# batches, poured and wrapped so sorry for the bad pic.  I am betting this recipe will not gell as well as my others so I just put the heating pad under it.  1st time I have had to do that lol
textured top on one and smooth on the other in case I forget which one is which..  One has Tea tree and you just never know if it will burn off so thought I would make it a double check.


----------



## Ginger Aneshansel

Carolyne Thrasher said:


> I used a white melt and pour base for all the embeds EXCEPT the tails. I used extra cold process for the tails and they had to sit in the mold for 4 days to get hard enough to unmold but I just couldn’t get the melt and pour to be smooth. I took a small paint brush and “painted” dry mica powder in the molds after I sprayed them with rubbing alcohol so the soap is colored but also the outside is the embeds has an extra punch of sparkle. The shell starfish and tail molds I ordered from Ali Express because they were so cheap. They are tiny though. The round balls I ordered from amazon (ice cube tray I think). They are not quite half an inch. I’m ordering melt and pour clear soap to make glass beach floats because I realized how cool that would look if they were barely tinted turquoise. I have a mini sand dollar mold on order from wholesale supplies and if I can get some sea horses then I’ll really be having fun. Can you picture sea horses with all kinds of mica???


Thank you so much for sharing, You are talented! I did make some fish and shells and starfish of different sizes yesterday, I used CP and colored with tumeric, madder root and annnetto, They in the mold, I will get pictures when I unmold. I have shown the hubby a slab mold and requested he do it up for us.. Thanks for the info on the molds as I probaly need to order the tails as I don't know anything about creating my own. Once again your soap is Stunning!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

I made 2 soaps today, I tried doing a swirl differently then normal with one and I was so intent on the colors that I forgot the scent grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.  I am trying to just feel like its a test of the swirl and if it doesn't turn out I didn't waste the scent. dangit


----------



## DWinMadison

Tried my hand at cosmic swirl after some of the posts this week.  Also trying my first cpop.
The GV shortening I found in the cabinet was in mint condition, so I reformulated to include it at 20%.  Scented with cedarwood, spearmint, bergamot and rosemary.


----------



## reinbeau

Dawni said:


> Lol I'll be _patiently_ waiting.. Take your time


Uploaded to the gallery


----------



## Dawni

DWinMadison said:


> Tried my hand at cosmic swirl after some of the posts this week.  Also trying my first cpop.
> The GV shortening I found in the cabinet was in mint condition, so I reformulated to include it at 20%.  Scented with cedarwood, spearmint, bergamot and rosemary.View attachment 36495


Excited to see cut pics 

I staged and shot my February challenge entry soaps. Also I went to bathroom after to do what people do in there and I had this weird compulsion to "display" my soap stones with the plant we keep in there lol




Now I'm gonna see if anyone else in the house notices them hahaha


----------



## GetaGripSoapCo

I searched out and downloaded an order form template, cut oodles of my fabric wrapping strips, cut the loaf of citronella orange/walnut powder gardener's soap, dreampt ( it's a word) of a sunny day to take more pictures...a gal can dream...



Dawni said:


> Excited to see cut pics
> 
> I staged and shot my February challenge entry soaps. Also I went to bathroom after to do what people do in there and I had this weird compulsion to "display" my soap stones with the plant we keep in there lol
> View attachment 36504
> 
> Now I'm gonna see if anyone else in the house notices them hahaha


Nice!!



Marilyn Norgart said:


> I made 2 soaps today, I tried doing a swirl differently then normal with one and I was so intent on the colors that I forgot the scent grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.  I am trying to just feel like its a test of the swirl and if it doesn't turn out I didn't waste the scent. dangit


Some buyers look for unscented soaps, which are hard to find! Except at your house.. haha


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

GetaGripSoapCo said:


> Some buyers look for unscented soaps, which are hard to find! Except at your house.. haha



I have made some other unscented soaps on purpose and another one not on purpose, so good to know people do look for unscented.  the swirl didn't turn out how I hoped it would but at least I have an idea what to try the next time



reinbeau said:


> Here are the results of the batch I posted the molds for the other day, the ones I painted with micas.  I do wish I had stuck to my guns and not put oatmeal in them, but I did, they're nice, but I think the micas would have stood out better without it.  It's my regular goat's milk, oatmeal and honey recipe that I usually leave unscented, but this time I used Honey *L'Occitane Type* from Elements Bath & Body - my favorite honey scent.  The round bee molds I'll be destashing, you can't get them out of the molds without breaking the wings of the bees off. P.S. I am no photographer.  I'll stage these maybe tomorrow   Oh, forgot to mention, the lighter ones were just taken out of the molds - the darker ones were taken out earlier today.  It's amazing how much they darken.
> 
> ETA I see the glitter of the micas doesn't show.  I'll definitely have to take better photos.



love the shape of the honeycomb ones though--makes me feel like I am looking at honeycomb from my hives


----------



## Ginger Aneshansel

Dawni said:


> Excited to see cut pics
> 
> I staged and shot my February challenge entry soaps. Also I went to bathroom after to do what people do in there and I had this weird compulsion to "display" my soap stones with the plant we keep in there lol
> View attachment 36504
> 
> Now I'm gonna see if anyone else in the house notices them hahaha


Those are absolutely perfect


----------



## DWinMadison

Tried my hand at cosmic swirl after some of the posts this week.  Also trying my first cpop
Cedarwood, spearmint, bergamot and rosemary.


Dawni said:


> Excited to see cut pics
> 
> I staged and shot my February challenge entry soaps. Also I went to bathroom after to do what people do in there and I had this weird compulsion to "display" my soap stones with the plant we keep in there lol
> View attachment 36504
> 
> Now I'm gonna see if anyone else in the house notices them hahaha


 
OK, granted, I'm just getting back into the soaping world, but when I saw the Feb challenge I didn't think it sounded very exciting.  BUT, those are works of art, my friend.  If the others are anything like this I can't wait to see them all.  Nice work!!!  Now, I want to learn to make soap rocks too!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

DWinMadison said:


> OK, granted, I'm just getting back into the soaping world, but when I saw the Feb challenge I didn't think it sounded very exciting.  BUT, those are works of art, my friend.  If the others are anything like this I can't wait to see them all.  Nice work!!!  Now, I want to learn to make soap rocks too!


 I agree Dawni, those are amazing!!!


----------



## Misschief

DWinMadison said:


> Tried my hand at cosmic swirl after some of the posts this week.  Also trying my first cpop
> Cedarwood, spearmint, bergamot and rosemary.
> 
> 
> OK, granted, I'm just getting back into the soaping world, but when I saw the Feb challenge I didn't think it sounded very exciting.  BUT, those are works of art, my friend.  If the others are anything like this I can't wait to see them all.  Nice work!!!  Now, I want to learn to make soap rocks too!


It's fun! I've made them before with rebatch soap. They're easy but can be pretty complex, if you want them to be.


----------



## Chris_S

Not done much in the way of soaping past few weeks but iv been busy making candles and designing labels for them wrapping ect. I was going to try get all the wrapping ect done before i soaped again but iv got stuff mostly organised and clutter free so im going to do the wrapping and attaching the labels when im house sitting over the weekend.

So onto my soapy thing today. Iv been over the past few days writing up an adapted version of my poppy seed soap i made about a month ago. Iv been asked about vegan soaps and because that recipe was vegan and palm free though it was as good place to start as any as that feels like a nice soap minus the sharp poppy seeds. Be interesting to see what feedback i get compared to my palm recipes. So recipe written printed off and half my soaping dishes cleaned ready to have a go at making a batch tomorrow i just need to decide on scent and colours. Thinking monkey farts and just a plain blue incase i have to work fast as will be first time using it in soap


----------



## Rogue-Soaper

reinbeau said:


> Here are the results of the batch I posted the molds for the other day, the ones I painted with micas.  I do wish I had stuck to my guns and not put oatmeal in them, but I did, they're nice, but I think the micas would have stood out better without it.  It's my regular goat's milk, oatmeal and honey recipe that I usually leave unscented, but this time I used Honey *L'Occitane Type* from Elements Bath & Body - my favorite honey scent.  The round bee molds I'll be destashing, you can't get them out of the molds without breaking the wings of the bees off. P.S. I am no photographer.  I'll stage these maybe tomorrow   Oh, forgot to mention, the lighter ones were just taken out of the molds - the darker ones were taken out earlier today.  It's amazing how much they darken.
> 
> ETA I see the glitter of the micas doesn't show.  I'll definitely have to take better photos.



They are so cute!  Too bad the wings fall off.  Bet they smell incredible.


----------



## Rogue-Soaper

Dawni said:


> Excited to see cut pics
> 
> I staged and shot my February challenge entry soaps. Also I went to bathroom after to do what people do in there and I had this weird compulsion to "display" my soap stones with the plant we keep in there lol
> View attachment 36504
> 
> Now I'm gonna see if anyone else in the house notices them hahaha


They look great.  Wonder if your guests will think it is an artistic display rather than soap.


----------



## Rogue-Soaper

GetaGripSoapCo said:


> I searched out and downloaded an order form template, cut oodles of my fabric wrapping strips, cut the loaf of citronella orange/walnut powder gardener's soap, dreampt ( it's a word) of a sunny day to take more pictures...a gal can dream...
> 
> 
> Nice!!
> 
> 
> Some buyers look for unscented soaps, which are hard to find! Except at your house.. haha


I give my "Oh no I forgot the scent" soaps to my friends with allergies.  They love them.


----------



## aksamitka

reinbeau said:


> ETA I see the glitter of the micas doesn't show.  I'll definitely have to take better photos.


I definitely see sparkles on those little bees. Beautiful bars.

This will be my first attempt in this forum section. 
So today I beveled my solesaife bars. They are a little bit brittle so not everything went perfect. 
Colored with pink clay and cacao powder.


----------



## Dawni

Rogue-Soaper said:


> They look great.  Wonder if your guests will think it is an artistic display rather than soap.


Aww what a nice thing to say, thank you  



aksamitka said:


> This will be my first attempt in this forum section.
> So today I beveled my solesaife bars. They are a little bit brittle so not everything went perfect.
> Colored with pink clay and cacao powder.


I know how that goes lol but your soap is lovely.. And I love that you used natural colorants


----------



## Dean

I had a surprising inquiry today.   A few weeks back I gave one my orange bars to a colleague for a bday present.  This morning she said that she loves the way it makes her skin feel and asked if I sold.  I replied that I didn't but that I'd be happy to supply her with bars.  Maybe this weird hobby will turn into a business after all...


----------



## Chris_S

FLOWER POWER WHOOP made a fully vegan soap scented with lemon sherbet fo.

Also while i was waiting for my lye to cool i had a little play with a few week old soaps and made a few stone soaps iv tried reading the rules but my heads mashed so would someone be able to tell me if i can still enter the months comp? i never put my name down because i was having a soaping related crisis


----------



## earlene

Chris_S said:


> FLOWER POWER WHOOP made a fully vegan soap scented with lemon sherbet fo.
> 
> Also while i was waiting for my lye to cool i had a little play with a few week old soaps and made a few stone soaps iv tried reading the rules but my heads mashed so would someone be able to tell me if i can still enter the months comp? i never put my name down because i was having a soaping related crisis



Yes, Chris_S, go to the first page of the Challenge thread and when you read the rules  (2nd post) you will see you can enter right up until the Entry Thread closes.  So make sure you read that to verify you understand it, then go to the last page that lists the sign-ups (currently that is page 8, but it could change, so check all pages after 8 to be sure), copy & paste it, then add your name at the bottom so you can enter the Challenge.


----------



## Chris_S

earlene said:


> Yes, Chris_S, go to the first page of the Challenge thread and when you read the rules  (2nd post) you will see you can enter right up until the Entry Thread closes.  So make sure you read that to verify you understand it, then go to the last page that lists the sign-ups, copy & paste it, then add your name at the bottom so you can enter the Challenge.



Thank you ill read them tomorrow been a long day and just couldnt cope with reading and taking in the rules. its also past midnight only stayed up till now because a site i buy fo from is having a sale n want to see how much they are discounted


----------



## SoapySuds

So.... I am combining a few things here. Making laundry lye heavy bars from recycled oil. Yay?!!!??!? Free oil. And my first Clyde slide. And trying out some liquid dye to see how it goes.


----------



## Chris_S

Decided to have a second go at vegan soap with a slightly changed recipe. Used a marine blue but not as much as i usually do and it came out an absolutly beautiful light blue colour only doing simple one colour soaps for the vegan ones because they are new recipes and fo so dont want a panicking or ruined soap because i want them to look nice saying that i am thinking of making a in the pot swirl eith the next one. Got 2 more fragrances to test in soaps for behaviour then im possibly going to put another order in mid week next week. Fragranced with monkey farts but i am trying to think of a different name but as yet its still monkey farts.


----------



## msunnerstood

Not really soapy but I decided Im going to try Body Butter and bought all my supplies. Small amounts to begin with of course.


----------



## KiwiMoose

I made an oatmeal and cinnamon loaf today.


----------



## Katina Grimm

KiwiMoose said:


> I made an oatmeal and cinnamon loaf today.
> View attachment 36659
> View attachment 36660



Very pretty


----------



## Katina Grimm

ilovesoap2 said:


> You could put her to work


That's what I was thinking!  They could soap together?[emoji4]


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

aksamitka said:


> I definitely see sparkles on those little bees. Beautiful bars.
> 
> This will be my first attempt in this forum section.
> So today I beveled my solesaife bars. They are a little bit brittle so not everything went perfect.
> Colored with pink clay and cacao powder.



those look good enough to eat!!!  love them


----------



## Zing

Just learned I sold 12 bars of soap and 12 lotion bars at my church's auction.  I've got some labeling and packaging to get to.


----------



## Katina Grimm

Zing said:


> Just learned I sold 12 bars of soap and 12 lotion bars at my church's auction.  I've got some labeling and packaging to get to.


Awesome!!


----------



## KiwiMoose

DWinMadison said:


> Tried my hand at cosmic swirl after some of the posts this week.  Also trying my first cpop.
> The GV shortening I found in the cabinet was in mint condition, so I reformulated to include it at 20%.  Scented with cedarwood, spearmint, bergamot and rosemary.View attachment 36495


Those are pretty colours together - looks great!  When do we see the cut?


----------



## jcandleattic

The only soapy thing I've done today is plan out my weekend agenda, which includes masterbatched oils and making 2-3 batches of soap. I need to figure out scents. I have 1 blend for 1 batch, but I know I want to make a couple other batches, I just have to figure out what I want to do. I think 1 will be cupcakes, and the other a small slab mold I just bought at the dollar tree last night. Will probably only hold about a lb of soap batter, which will be fine. It'll be a good tester size!


----------



## Deadgroovy

Made 6 wood 3kg (6.6lbs for my american friends) molds. That'll make 22 bars at a time, getting ready to start selling when all my cosmetic assessments are completed


----------



## Deadgroovy

Chris_S said:


> Thank you ill read them tomorrow been a long day and just couldnt cope with reading and taking in the rules. its also past midnight only stayed up till now because a site i buy fo from is having a sale n want to see how much they are discounted


Which site is that, Chris?


----------



## amd

Made a beer soap for a brewery. I wanted to make bubble scoops for my niece's birthday tomorrow, but procrastinated my way past getting that done... or do you think if I throw them in the freezer for an hour they'll setup? I use cocoa butter in my recipe so as long as the cocoa butter gets hard I should be able to package them I think. Hmmm.... Well, I'll try it tonight (maybe... kind of feeling like it's a cookies in bed night). Might tackle the DB soap that a customer is patiently waiting for me to restock - and my son's stash is getting low too.


----------



## Chris_S

Deadgroovy said:


> Which site is that, Chris?



Supplies for candles also same company as soap supplies its better looking at the site on a pc rather than phone much easier to navigate. They have some absolutly amazing fo. My fave is sandlewood and black pepper. Best place iv found by far for fo

Sales probably no good for you as your gearing up to sell and these are end of lines discontinued dupes. Definatly recommend giving them a look though they have a big list of dupes of famous scents. Not had a single fo i havent loved. The cappincino one smells amazing and doesnt accelerate in soap. Iv a list somewhere of how well they behaved for me if your interested ill inbox it next week sometime.

Keep an eye out for a post about my palm free soaps once iv found a socket to plug my laptop in going to make a thread. Going to suggest something that might be of interest to you!


----------



## Deadgroovy

Chris_S said:


> Supplies for candles also same company as soap supplies its better looking at the site on a pc rather than phone much easier to navigate. They have some absolutly amazing fo. My fave is sandlewood and black pepper. Best place iv found by far for fo
> 
> Sales probably no good for you as your gearing up to sell and these are end of lines discontinued dupes. Definatly recommend giving them a look though they have a big list of dupes of famous scents. Not had a single fo i havent loved. The cappincino one smells amazing and doesnt accelerate in soap. Iv a list somewhere of how well they behaved for me if your interested ill inbox it next week sometime.
> 
> Keep an eye out for a post about my palm free soaps once iv found a socket to plug my laptop in going to make a thread. Going to suggest something that might be of interest to you!


Intrigued!


----------



## DWinMadison

Spent the afternoon in the shop. Made two new loaf molds (1 flat and 1 upright) with easy pull-out bottoms plus an insert like the nifty one some nice person posted earlier this week.  It allows me to reduce the volume of my regular batch by exactly half for small and experimental batches without the need for another mold. Also made my first master batch of lye. Hoping to have enough steam to master batch my oils tonight too. That would clear the decks to make some soap tomorrow after church.  This site is a wealth of resources and inspiration.


----------



## msunnerstood

DWinMadison said:


> Spent the afternoon in the shop. Made two new loaf molds (1 flat and 1 upright) with easy pull-out bottoms plus an insert like the nifty one some nice person posted earlier this week.  It allows me to reduce the volume of my regular batch by exactly half for small and experimental batches without the need for another mold. Also made my first master batch of lye. Hoping to have enough steam to master batch my oils tonight too. That would clear the decks to make some soap tomorrow after church.  This site is a wealth of resources and inspiration.  View attachment 36838


Nice Job! They are beautiful!


----------



## DWinMadison

msunnerstood said:


> Nice Job! They are beautiful!


Thanks!  I’m working to simplify my soap making, improve consistency and reduce waste.


----------



## Dawni

Those look great.. Makes me wish I had the skills and time to make some for myself lol

And I hear ya on consistency and reducing waste. That's the reason I was using only recycled molds til my sister gifted me the silicone ones. They were all the same milk carton and margarine tub brand for consistency


----------



## DWinMadison

Dawni said:


> Those look great.. Makes me wish I had the skills and time to make some for myself lol
> 
> And I hear ya on consistency and reducing waste. That's the reason I was using only recycled molds til my sister gifted me the silicone ones. They were all the same milk carton and margarine tub brand for consistency



Well, when I drop 12-13 bars at a time and something goes wrong (color is off, fragrance fades, trace excellarates or any of a dozen other things) I’m stuck with a lot of less-than-ideal soap to use.


----------



## Zing

I'm waiting on my oils to cool off.  Makin' soap!  It'll be scented with 50/50 lavender and litsea cubeba.  Will try a drop swirl.


----------



## Zing

Gotta say, am pretty proud of my best top yet.


----------



## Dawni

Zing said:


> View attachment 36844
> Gotta say, am pretty proud of my best top yet.


Oooh it is great.. Colors shout "sexy man" too hehehe


----------



## Aquamarine56

Does anyone else here not gel?  I don't anymore. I soap at 85 degrees F, and pop it straight into the freezer for 24 hours. So easy, and I love the soft pastel colours it produces and that I'm sure the fragrance is stronger and lasts better then the insulation method.
This is my latest made with almond milk, orange colouring and fragrance. I make lots of milk soaps including goat, almond and coconut.


----------



## Zing

Dawni said:


> Oooh it is great.. Colors shout "sexy man" too hehehe


...I like to whisper it...


----------



## Dawni

Aquamarine56 said:


> Does anyone else here not gel?  I don't anymore. I soap at 85 degrees F, and pop it straight into the freezer for 24 hours. So easy, and I love the soft pastel colours it produces and that I'm sure the fragrance is stronger and lasts better then the insulation method.
> This is my latest made with almond milk, orange colouring and fragrance. I make lots of milk soaps including goat, almond and coconut.


They look like they're so soft n creamy!


----------



## SaltedFig

I used an Andalusian soap to carve an Andalusion horse.


----------



## Dawni

Zing said:


> ...I like to whisper it...


I'm sure you do.......
Best leave the shouting to the soap



SaltedFig said:


> I used an Andalusian soap to carve an Andalusion horse.


I searched that and found a ton of info to read on this forum alone. Interesting that..


----------



## DWinMadison

Zing said:


> View attachment 36844
> Gotta say, am pretty proud of my best top yet.



Very nice, my friend.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Zing said:


> View attachment 36844
> Gotta say, am pretty proud of my best top yet.



very pretty!!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

SaltedFig said:


> I used an Andalusian soap to carve an Andalusion horse.



that is pretty darned cool SaltedFig


----------



## KiwiMoose

Zing said:


> View attachment 36844
> Gotta say, am pretty proud of my best top yet.


Noooice! Love the colours.


----------



## Kafayat Adebowale oyeniyi

DWinMadison said:


> Spent the afternoon in the shop. Made two new loaf molds (1 flat and 1 upright) with easy pull-out bottoms plus an insert like the nifty one some nice person posted earlier this week.  It allows me to reduce the volume of my regular batch by exactly half for small and experimental batches without the need for another mold. Also made my first master batch of lye. Hoping to have enough steam to master batch my oils tonight too. That would clear the decks to make some soap tomorrow after church.  This site is a wealth of resources and inspiration.  View attachment 36838


This is awesome....I think.i need to learn some of this skills you know


----------



## Kafayat Adebowale oyeniyi

Spent my afternoon cutting soap bars.I made this soap with saved up.soap scrap of over 6 months...just dumped in a fresh batter to cement it all up....I love the outcome


----------



## aksamitka

Kafayat Adebowale oyeniyi said:


> Spent my afternoon cutting soap bars.I made this soap with saved up.soap scrap of over 6 months...just dumped in a fresh batter to cement it all up....I love the outcome


Looks like an abstract painting!


----------



## Kafayat Adebowale oyeniyi

aksamitka said:


> Looks like an abstract painting!


never done anything like this before so I must say I.am happy about this...my 12 year old and I chopped all the soap.to hits ..seeing the finished product after school.she was like "wow mum this is,awesome"


----------



## DWinMadison

KiwiMoose said:


> Noooice! Love the colours.


.and iNthink


Dawni said:


> Oooh it is great.. Colors shout "sexy man" too hehehe


When I first saw them, it made me think of an NFL team...Mayve Cowboys or Colts.  Cut...cut...cut...


----------



## Misschief

I made two small batches of shower steamers for a market next week (Menthol Eucalyptus and Menthol Lemongrass). Right now, I'm waiting for a test batch of solid conditioner to cool enough to add the preservative and FO. 

Apart from that, not  much happening here. The landlord is replacing a hot water tank for the suite upstairs; the tanks for both up and down suites are in our suite.


----------



## Dean

Unmolded my bars with I tsp SL PPO from cavity molds.  The corners stuck and broke.  My @Zany_in_CO zoaps came out perfectly with a glass like finish.   Will give the faux sea water a go with my reg recipie nxt batch.  When does the experimenting end?


----------



## Misschief

Dean said:


> Unmolded my bars with I tsp SL PPO from cavity molds.  The corners stuck and broke.  My @Zany_in_CO zoaps came out perfectly with a glass like finish.   Will give the faux sea water a go with my reg recipie nxt batch.  When does the experimenting end?


Never


----------



## Dean

Deleted


----------



## Chris_S

SYT said:


> You can easily grow stinging nettle in a pot. It grows wild in the Carolinas.   You don't want it in your yard, it's invasive and painful. No kidding right?  We have it wild out here Cali , but rather than forage for it I bought a seedling at a herb nursery.  I finally quit raising mine though. We didn't use it often enough to warrant using that pot for it exclusively. Mountain Rose Herbs online from Oregon is a great source for herbal leaves etc.



Just thought i would tag you with a photo of a stamped soap that i made this week figured out about a day or 2 after cut is a good time to stamp with these recipes at least


----------



## Meena

Kafayat Adebowale oyeniyi said:


> Spent my afternoon cutting soap bars.I made this soap with saved up.soap scrap of over 6 months...just dumped in a fresh batter to cement it all up....I love the outcome



Love these!  Great work.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Chris_S said:


> Just thought i would tag you with a photo of a stamped soap that i made this week figured out about a day or 2 after cut is a good time to stamp with these recipes at least



love your stamp!!!


----------



## Chris_S

Marilyn Norgart said:


> love your stamp!!!



Its really nice isnt it. It was only cheap on joom app comes from china though. The rubber mallet cost more than the stamp but it does come out better using the mallet than just pushing it down. If i start selling ill get a custom stamp made


----------



## Meena

Since I've stopped coloring my hair but have a *lot* of leftover henna and indigo powers, I'm going to make a batch of soap today, using these as colorants.  I just have to decide whether CP or HP and write myself a new recipe because, why not?  I'm still experimenting.  I had read that indigo was bad in soap due to staining, but @Dawni used it successfully; and I also saw  a post or blog where someone made several batches of soap with incrementally increased levels of indigo, and even at high amounts, the staining was light and temporary.  Yay, something to do with my leftover products!

I just started using the soap I made on Jan 31 a few days ago, and like it a LOT -- but it has avocado oil and mango butter in it, which I have decided to save for body butter because they are such great moisturizers and a little pricey to 'waste' in a wash off product that doesn't moisturize.  Some whipped body butter is definitely on the horizon, when I'm closer to using up the store-bought lotions I have, which I've been customizing by adding several things to for years, already.

Bought 7 lbs of Organic Sustainable Palm Saturday -- much more cost-effective than the 14 oz size; and it had taken 5 weeks for this to get back in stock, so that was the second reason.  Also bought my first jar of TD, some olive leaf  powder, neem oil, and shea butter.  So I'm feeling well-stocked with supplies right now.


----------



## DWinMadison

Master batched my oils last night to fit my mold with the insert in.  The insert reduces the mold volume by exactly half.  So, each container makes half of the full mold giving me option of large or small soap batches without refiguring or remeasuring.


----------



## Meena

You're so darn organized.    Some of ya'll make a LOT more soap than I do!  Looks like a great system, though.


----------



## Chris_S

Meena said:


> You're so darn organized.    Some of ya'll make a LOT more soap than I do!  Looks like a great system, though.



I was using 300ml jam jars i bought ages ago for something else, to batch up oils but for the small amounts i was making it caused more washing up than just measuring them out in a jug and then wiping clean with blue roll between each oil. If i was to make bigger batches more often with same recipe i would go back to jarring stuff up per batch


----------



## msunnerstood

I am making a whole loaf of unscented soap for my scent allergic friend plus am making Wax tarts and gift baskets for my Missing Persons conference in March.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

msunnerstood said:


> I am making a whole loaf of unscented soap for my scent allergic friend plus am making Wax tarts and gift baskets for my Missing Persons conference in March.



are wax tarts on the line of scentsy tabs?


----------



## MoonRabbit

Well, I'm sick so I couldn't get to sell stuff at the flea market. So, I wrote down recipes I found online, and took pictures of Easter duck cupcakes for Etsy. I have an ongoing affair with rubber duckies who insist on disguising themselves for holidays. so sad!


----------



## MoonRabbit

Also, being sick I did not have to do soap dishes! Any excuse, any one at all


----------



## KiwiMoose

MoonRabbit said:


> Well, I'm sick so I couldn't get to sell stuff at the flea market. So, I wrote down recipes I found online, and took pictures of Easter duck cupcakes for Etsy. I have an ongoing affair with rubber duckies who insist on disguising themselves for holidays. so sad!View attachment 36899


----------



## Meena

I completed my new recipe, decided on HP, and attempted a swirl with a crazy straw I bought to use as a hanger swirl tool.  Really curious to cut this one!

To the 'uncolored', I added TD, Diamond White mica, and white Kaolin clay.
To the indigo, I added a small percentage of ultramarine blue pigment and activated charcoal.
To the henna, I added a small %'g of rose red mica.  These additions were an experiment to see if they'd help pump up the colors and help them stay truer, since natural colorants seem to fade or morph often.

Things went a little too fast at the end, so I didn't fuss much about the top.  The last portion of white sat a bit too long and went past even the 'gloppy' stage, so I've got it in the oven HPOPing it so that that part of the white soap marries with the rest of the soap!!  You can see some of the 'bits' in the picture.  It's the inside that I really want to see!  I haven't succeeded in swirling my HP yet, so I have high hopes tonight!

ETA:  I forgot about my really big boo-boo, though -- I didn't have enough soap to fill the mold, AGAIN!  So far I'm still timid about making more than 25 oz of soap at a time  (up from my previous max of 17.5 oz. oil weights, not total soap batter).  But I had a blast, and made a HUGE mess in the kitchen!  The worst yet!!


----------



## Dawni

@Meena, excited to see that too! And your top still looks way better than almost all of mine lol


----------



## DWinMadison

Meena said:


> You're so darn organized.    Some of ya'll make a LOT more soap than I do!  Looks like a great system, though.



Correction.  I’m trying to BECOME more organized to stop wasting so much time and soap.

I made my first half-sized batch (6 bars) tonight using master-batch oils and lye.  I used cpop for the 2nd time.  I enjoyed the process much more this way.  Working at, basically, room temp because of the pre-batched lye, REALLY extended the time I have to work with this recipe.  It also removes the stress of matching up the oil and lye temp. Clean-up seemed much easier too.  I’ll cut and post tomorrow, assuming I got he measurements right.


----------



## Zing

I unmolded and cut my first drop swirl and pics are https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/first-drop-swirl.73983/


----------



## msunnerstood

Marilyn Norgart said:


> are wax tarts on the line of scentsy tabs?


Yes, Only I make mine with Soy instead of Paraffin


----------



## Dawni

msunnerstood said:


> Yes, Only I make mine with Soy instead of Paraffin


I've seen some really pretty ones on Instagram and figured next time I order supplies I should order soy wax for both soap and wax tabs but then I have nothing to pretty them up with yet lol

Please show us when you're done?  

I have some ratanjot roots soaking in my lye water to see if I can extract any color from it... I read somewhere that it has to be powdered before any color shows but let's see.

If all goes well I'll be posting part two of the natural colorant series I started.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

msunnerstood said:


> Yes, Only I make mine with Soy instead of Paraffin



I tried copying them a few months ago cuz I had some paraffin laying around--the scent on mine don't last very long though and I tried using crayons for coloring.  maybe now that I have micas  and better scents I should try again


----------



## MGM

Yesterday I made my 4th batch of CP, going back to my roots and using the first recipe I ever did (workshop at the end of November  ) with a few minor modifications. FOR THE FIRST TIME, I was able to have the batter thin enough to attempt a swirl....and then forgot! I poured my base colour (fragrance = Lemongrass-Verbena from NDA) and put in lines of white and black, and then swirled the top but forgot to swirl the body! (Got distracted by how full my mould was getting....looks like my mould holds about 997g, but not a full kilo.....) Sooo...should be interesting to see what the inside looks like....I'm going to guess a bit of a mess, but stay tuned!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

MGM said:


> Yesterday I made my 4th batch of CP, going back to my roots and using the first recipe I ever did (workshop at the end of November  ) with a few minor modifications. FOR THE FIRST TIME, I was able to have the batter thin enough to attempt a swirl....and then forgot! I poured my base colour (fragrance = Lemongrass-Verbena from NDA) and put in lines of white and black, and then swirled the top but forgot to swirl the body! (Got distracted by how full my mould was getting....looks like my mould holds about 997g, but not a full kilo.....) Sooo...should be interesting to see what the inside looks like....I'm going to guess a bit of a mess, but stay tuned!



at least you got your scent in there   that's usually my goof when I am distracted by swirling.  between the two of us we maybe could make a bar the way its supposed to be


----------



## MGM

Marilyn Norgart said:


> at least you got your scent in there   that's usually my goof when I am distracted by swirling.  between the two of us we maybe could make a bar the way its supposed to be


LOL yes!
My previous 2 coloured batches thickened up so quickly that I had to smush the batter to get it in the mould, but I at least had the wherewithall to move it around a bit to create coloured chunks, if not swirls. In one case, it looks fine, and in the shampoo bars, it looks great! Not sure what this will be....sad little droops maybe. BUT, fragrant sad little droops, you're right


----------



## Dean

Lather tested my two day old 10% CO bar.  Surprisingly sufficient lather!   Will be going with that percentage from now on to combat winter dryness.


----------



## Dawni

Dawni said:


> I have some ratanjot roots soaking in my lye water to see if I can extract any color from it... I read somewhere that it has to be powdered before any color shows but let's see.
> 
> If all goes well I'll be posting part two of the natural colorant series I started.


Looks like part two will have to wait coz I didn't do my research first. Or rather I did, then promptly forgot what I had read lol I was able to extract color - a latte brown instead of purple like when done properly. 

So I infused some roots in coconut oil instead..


----------



## DWinMadison

Here’s my current go-t0 recipe: Coconut Oil (76 deg) - 23%, Palm Oil - 20%, Walmart GV Shortening(tallow/palm) - 20%, Olive Oil -20%, Safflower/Avocado or Grapeseed Oil - 8%, Castor Oil - 9%

SoapCalc.net scores it like this:

*Soap Bar Quality               Range       Your Recipe*
Hardness                             29 - 54                   43
Cleansing                             12 - 22                   17
Conditioning                      44 - 69                   53
Bubbly                                  14 - 46                   25
Creamy                                16 - 48                   34
Iodine                                   41 - 70                   59
INS                                     136 - 165                152


Granted I’m a guy, and I don’t have particularly sensitive skin, so I may not be the best judge based on practical use (i.e. it gets me clean and doesn't cause a rash) but if you score by middle-of-the-road stats, I think this is a pretty darned impressive recipe.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Dean said:


> When does the experimenting end?


"Dead and buried" comes to mind...


----------



## DWinMadison

DWinMadison said:


> Master batched my oils last night to fit my mold with the insert in.  The insert reduces the mold volume by exactly half.  So, each container makes half of the full mold giving me option of large or small soap batches without refiguring or remeasuring.  View attachment 36897


So, here's a question about master-batching (that always sounds so "dirty":/ ) oils.  Do you melt them all and pour them into individual containers as I did there, or measure them out into the containers oil-by-oil?  I found using the all-in-one melt method, I ended up a few grams short by the last container..nothing significant, but I did short each container by a gram or so to even them out.  I thougt it would be less messy as I could pour them all instead of spooning, but not so much.  Maybe I'm just a slob.  Professional, high-volume soapers would just put them all in a vat, keep them warm and pull what they need for a batch, but I would have no way to warm them back up in bulk.  I can pop 1 or 2  Qt. containers in the microwave for a minute or two and be good-to-go.  Anybody have a good/better/best practice to share?


----------



## Zany_in_CO

DWinMadison said:


> Anybody have a good/better/best practice to share?


I use 60 oz fats for most batches. I weigh out and melt fats for 4 batches at a time max. So, 4 X 60 oz. = 240 oz.   I add an oz or two of fats to that amount (240 + 2 = 242 oz.) to cover the amount lost in divvy-ing up so I don't come up short filling the last container. 

TIP: Also saves time trying to scrape those miniscule last bits of fats from container to container.


----------



## jcandleattic

Not yet, because I'm at work (BLEH) but later today I will be cutting these - https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/what-i-did-today.73979/


----------



## jcandleattic

Marilyn Norgart said:


> I tried copying them a few months ago cuz I had some paraffin laying around--the scent on mine don't last very long though and I tried using crayons for coloring.  maybe now that I have micas  and better scents I should try again


Mica will look pretty in the wax until it's melted the first time, and then it will sink to the bottom and when cooled be a blob on the bottom of the wax melt. 

Crayons are not a very suitable coloring agent for wax as it's not made of pure paraffin but a specialized pressed wax, and has pigments instead dye, which will also separate out of wax and end up sinking to the bottom, and if made in candles, could end up clogging the wick. 

Just thought I'd chime in. Sorry if it's unsolicited advise that's not wanted.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

jcandleattic said:


> Mica will look pretty in the wax until it's melted the first time, and then it will sink to the bottom and when cooled be a blob on the bottom of the wax melt.
> 
> Crayons are not a very suitable coloring agent for wax as it's not made of pure paraffin but a specialized pressed wax, and has pigments instead dye, which will also separate out of wax and end up sinking to the bottom, and if made in candles, could end up clogging the wick.
> 
> Just thought I'd chime in. Sorry if it's unsolicited advise that's not wanted.



oh no I am happy you posted--yes the crayons sank to the bottom when it melted and its good to hear micas would do the same.  I wasnt impressed and I have friend who sells scentsy--but with all my soap laying around I don't really need any extra scents


----------



## jcandleattic

Marilyn Norgart said:


> oh no I am happy you posted--yes the crayons sank to the bottom when it melted and its good to hear micas would do the same.  I wasnt impressed and I have friend who sells scentsy--but with all my soap laying around I don't really need any extra scents


You can use your soap scents in wax. I've never had a problem with that, and now I will only buy skin safe scents so I can use them interchangeably.


----------



## amd

Friday I made donut shaped bubble bars scented with Jelly Donut FO. I popped them into the freezer for an hour to get them out of the mold and let them dry in front of a fan. Kids were mad at me because the basement smelled like donuts but there were none to eat. Saturday morning I mixed up some M&P with mowrah butter (I am out of cocoa butter otherwise I would have used that) and made a "glazed drizzle" over the donuts so I could package them for my niece's birthday party that afternoon. She wasn't as impressed with her 6-pack of donuts and told me next time to make them into ice cream scoops. Dang kids! The FO should turn brown because of the vanillan content, but so far it hasn't turned.

Sunday I didn't have to work (thanks to the lovely blizzard we had) so I made soap instead. Finally got the batch of DB red to black ombre soap that's been in my head done. Cut it this morning and beveled and stamped over lunch. I've been playing with less water in my lye solution, and I'm surprised that even lowering 2-3% how much quicker it unmolds and needs to be cut. That's not a complaint!


----------



## DWinMadison

Cut the first batch with 1) newly constructed mold with insert to create small 6-bar batches 2) master-batched lye and 3) master-batched oils. 






. Result: 6 perfect bars @ 3.5” x 2.5” x 1” with two 1/4” end nubs. The colors are not a mistake, unless an intentional one. The camera doesn’t really do justice.  I chose yellow and white, because the scent is a combo of Crafter’s Choice “Clean Cotton” FO and tea tree EO.  (I thought the FO was a bit “perfumery” by itself). The FO was a leftover, so I figured better to risk that than a good EO on what could have been a complete failure.  Hopefully, they will whiten more as they cure.

Dear moderator, In retrospect, probably should have posted to photos, but it IS the most soapy think I did today. Sorry.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

DWinMadison said:


> Cut the first batch with 1) newly constructed mold with insert to create small 6-bar batches 2) master-batched lay and 3) master-batched oils. View attachment 36925
> View attachment 36926
> . Result: 6 perfect bars @ 3.5” x 2.5” x 1” with two 1/4” end nubs. The colors are not a mistake, unless an intentional one. The camera doesn’t really do justice.  I chose yellow and white, because the scent is a combo of Crafter’s Choice “Clean Cotton” FO and tea tree EO.  (I thought the FO was a bit “perfumery.” by itself). The FO was a leftover, so I figured better to risk that than a good EO on what could have been a complete failure.  Hopefully, they will whiten more as they cure.
> 
> Dear moderator, In retrospect, probably should have posted to photos, they It is the most soapy think I did today. Sorry.



very pretty!!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

amd said:


> Friday I made donut shaped bubble bars scented with Jelly Donut FO. I popped them into the freezer for an hour to get them out of the mold and let them dry in front of a fan. Kids were mad at me because the basement smelled like donuts but there were none to eat. Saturday morning I mixed up some M&P with mowrah butter (I am out of cocoa butter otherwise I would have used that) and made a "glazed drizzle" over the donuts so I could package them for my niece's birthday party that afternoon. She wasn't as impressed with her 6-pack of donuts and told me next time to make them into ice cream scoops. Dang kids! The FO should turn brown because of the vanillan content, but so far it hasn't turned.
> 
> Sunday I didn't have to work (thanks to the lovely blizzard we had) so I made soap instead. Finally got the batch of DB red to black ombre soap that's been in my head done. Cut it this morning and beveled and stamped over lunch. I've been playing with less water in my lye solution, and I'm surprised that even lowering 2-3% how much quicker it unmolds and needs to be cut. That's not a complaint!



I started with the BB lye calculator and just started goofing with some other ones.  I have always wondered why I seemed to unmold a lot faster than others--I found out from the other calculators that I was using less water.


----------



## msunnerstood

Dawni said:


> I've seen some really pretty ones on Instagram and figured next time I order supplies I should order soy wax for both soap and wax tabs but then I have nothing to pretty them up with yet lol
> 
> Please show us when you're done?
> 
> I have some ratanjot roots soaking in my lye water to see if I can extract any color from it... I read somewhere that it has to be powdered before any color shows but let's see.
> 
> If all goes well I'll be posting part two of the natural colorant series I started.


Here is an example of some. there are the break apart ones, scent shots and banana nut muffin ones.


----------



## Dawni

msunnerstood said:


> Here is an example of some. there are the break apart ones, scent shots and banana nut muffin ones.
> 
> View attachment 36934


So cool.. Now I really need to do more research on these. Thank you!


----------



## Meena

Posted the cuts of last night's swirled HP here -> https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/cut-the-hp-soap-i-made-last-night.73998/


----------



## Meena

msunnerstood said:


> Here is an example of some. there are the break apart ones, scent shots and banana nut muffin ones.
> 
> View attachment 36934



I've never heard of wax tabs and don't know what you do with them, but these are lovely!
I really like your style and the things you make.


----------



## msunnerstood

Meena said:


> I've never heard of wax tabs and don't know what you do with them, but these are lovely!
> I really like your style and the things you make.


You melt them in a warmer and they make the room smell good. 

Thank you!


----------



## Zing

DWinMadison said:


> Cut the first batch with 1) newly constructed mold with insert to create small 6-bar batches 2) master-batched lye and 3) master-batched oils. View attachment 36925
> View attachment 36926
> . Result: 6 perfect bars @ 3.5” x 2.5” x 1” with two 1/4” end nubs. The colors are not a mistake, unless an intentional one. The camera doesn’t really do justice.  I chose yellow and white, because the scent is a combo of Crafter’s Choice “Clean Cotton” FO and tea tree EO.  (I thought the FO was a bit “perfumery” by itself). The FO was a leftover, so I figured better to risk that than a good EO on what could have been a complete failure.  Hopefully, they will whiten more as they cure.
> 
> Dear moderator, In retrospect, probably should have posted to photos, but it IS the most soapy think I did today. Sorry.


Super cool!  Love the photos and I bet it smells awesome!  So jealous of your mold-making skills -- I'm proud of myself when I hang a picture!


----------



## Cherrydene soapy

So I am still struggling with glycerin rivers in my TD as you can see from the first couple of photos, so I tried not to use it in my second batch just used a white mica in the second batch. It didn’t really go very white only creamy colour. I am really pleased with them both however next time I am going to try TD and not use any FO in that part and see if that makes any difference. Happy soaping.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Cherrydene soapy said:


> So I am still struggling with glycerin rivers in my TD as you can see from the first couple of photos, so I tried not to use it in my second batch just used a white mica in the second batch. It didn’t really go very white only creamy colour. I am really pleased with them both however next time I am going to try TD and not use any FO in that part and see if that makes any difference. Happy soaping.View attachment 36944
> View attachment 36945
> View attachment 36947
> View attachment 36946


Pretty!  Love them all - even the glycerin rivers.


----------



## Zing

Cherrydene soapy said:


> So I am still struggling with glycerin rivers in my TD as you can see from the first couple of photos, so I tried not to use it in my second batch just used a white mica in the second batch. It didn’t really go very white only creamy colour. I am really pleased with them both however next time I am going to try TD and not use any FO in that part and see if that makes any difference. Happy soaping.View attachment 36944
> View attachment 36945
> View attachment 36947
> View attachment 36946


Purty!


----------



## dalewaite48

Made a new layered cold process soap called Smoky Bay.  I think it really turned out well  and I used a scent called Sandlewood.


----------



## Marc Gaspard

Hi Soapy friends [emoji851].. I am planning to make a 100% castor oil liquid soap today, will it work.... what are the benefits and demerits on that...

Can you help in directing to right place for advice...


----------



## Jstheidi

dalewaite48 said:


> View attachment 36951
> Made a new layered cold process soap called Smoky Bay.  I think it really turned out well  and I used a scent called Sandlewood.



That’s pretty! What did you use for your red?


----------



## MGM

dalewaite48 said:


> View attachment 36951
> Made a new layered cold process soap called Smoky Bay.  I think it really turned out well  and I used a scent called Sandlewood.


VERY nice. I like how you went beyond just the grey. I find that most people stick with shades but this is is so much more interesting.


----------



## Meena

Cherrydene soapy said:


> So I am still struggling with glycerin rivers in my TD as you can see from the first couple of photos, so I tried not to use it in my second batch just used a white mica in the second batch. It didn’t really go very white only creamy colour. I am really pleased with them both however next time I am going to try TD and not use any FO in that part and see if that makes any difference. Happy soaping.View attachment 36944
> View attachment 36945
> View attachment 36947
> View attachment 36946



Pretty patterns!!  I'm really loving the one with blue and the soft flower-like colors, it's a truly lovely mix.


----------



## Meena

Marc Gaspard said:


> Hi Soapy friends [emoji851].. I am planning to make a 100% castor oil liquid soap today, will it work.... what are the benefits and demerits on that...
> 
> Can you help in directing to right place for advice...



I don't think it will work.  Any reason that you want 100 pct castor?


----------



## Marc Gaspard

Meena said:


> I don't think it will work.  Any reason that you want 100 pct castor?



I am planning to use a percentage of it in house cleaning liquids


----------



## DWinMadison

dalewaite48 said:


> View attachment 36951
> Made a new layered cold process soap called Smoky Bay.  I think it really turned out well  and I used a scent called Sandlewood.


Very nice, my friend.  Always glad to see more men making great soap.


----------



## KiwiMoose

dalewaite48 said:


> View attachment 36951
> Made a new layered cold process soap called Smoky Bay.  I think it really turned out well  and I used a scent called Sandlewood.


Dale that's gorgeous!  Love the mix of colours.

I made this one last night and I'm itching to get the silicone mat off and cut it, but after lifting the corner I can see it's not quite set up enough yet.  Patience...(not my forte)


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Cherry and Dale, both your soaps are beautiful!!!



KiwiMoose said:


> I made this one last night and I'm itching to get the silicone mat off and cut it, but after lifting the corner I can see it's not quite set up enough yet.  Patience...(not my forte)
> View attachment 36963



very nice Kiwi--where do find the silicone mats? I have been wanting some for my round molds


----------



## jcandleattic

Marilyn Norgart said:


> very nice Kiwi--where do find the silicone mats? I have been wanting some for my round molds


I'm not Kiwi, but I get mine from Amazon...


----------



## KiwiMoose

Marilyn Norgart said:


> very nice Kiwi--where do find the silicone mats? I have been wanting some for my round molds


I get them from wish.com


----------



## Chris_S

My fo order is due today.

Went to my local beekeepers club meeting tonight it was presented by someone who sells cosmetics and was all about the use of hive products so stuff like soap, candles and lip balms ect.

Iv had a few issues with how she doesnt label or have any warning labels on candles but in the presentation she said her soap recipe was written up by an impatient chemist and didnt require any cure time. had to bite my tongue stopping myself from saying anything about it in front of the group. But that made me cringe big time. put me right off the idea of buying anything from her found it worrying because this was more like a low detailed tutorial so she is telling people you dont need to cure soap and from the instructions she gave sounded like cp not hp i know it still needs curing with hp but this is first time iv ever seen someone suggesting cp doesnt need curing. Maybe it was just that she was dumbing it down but i felt like i had more knowledge about soap making than she presented there was absolutly no mention of doing any trial and error with the oils and %s she made it sound very simple easy and quick


----------



## msunnerstood

Chris_S said:


> My fo order is due today.
> 
> Went to my local beekeepers club meeting tonight it was presented by someone who sells cosmetics and was all about the use of hive products so stuff like soap, candles and lip balms ect.
> 
> Iv had a few issues with how she doesnt label or have any warning labels on candles but in the presentation she said her soap recipe was written up by an impatient chemist and didnt require any cure time. had to bite my tongue stopping myself from saying anything about it in front of the group. But that made me cringe big time. put me right off the idea of buying anything from her found it worrying because this was more like a low detailed tutorial so she is telling people you dont need to cure soap and from the instructions she gave sounded like cp not hp i know it still needs curing with hp but this is first time iv ever seen someone suggesting cp doesnt need curing. Maybe it was just that she was dumbing it down but i felt like i had more knowledge about soap making than she presented there was absolutly no mention of doing any trial and error with the oils and %s she made it sound very simple easy and quick


Sounds dangerous to me. Bet you just wanted to stand up and correct her huh?


----------



## Chris_S

msunnerstood said:


> Sounds dangerous to me. Bet you just wanted to stand up and correct her huh?



Yup and what was kinda annoying before the meeting but again stopped myself was someone wrote on my soaping page that it might be of interest to me to hear about it from someone with experience  i dont think he realises how much iv learnt from trial and error would take a guess i know more about soap than she does and i would never ever dream of suggesting soap doesnt need any cure.

She stated she does it as a hobby which is fine and she is very knowledgable about beekeeping and is actually a master beekeeper so im not doubting her knowledge in that area but to say stuff like that is scary and this is why i didnt say anything because i dont sell i would think my 'opinion' would be seen as just that an opinion not a fact based on my knowledge. Im not pretending to know all but iv spent over 6 months experimenting so iv got a fair idea what im doing but also i know iv alot left to learn. 

She didnt even mention a lye calc she said she uses a site that gives how much lye you need for each oil used which to me sounds like a very long winded way to go plus how would you put a sf with that method should you want one? Also said she was going to do a class on shampoo bars, doesnt seem like she is really one to go out and experiment and takes everything as its just going to be perfect first go just because shes been on a course and knows a chemist 
Iv learnt among lots of other stuff, from trying and reading and asking questions, not everything works for everyone the % of coconut oil for example is not a universal thing

I got asked in a smaller group if i learnt anything because some know what sort of things i make i just said no there was pretty much nothing new in that for me to learn anything but it was interesting kinda had to add that not because i wanted or meant it, iv read into and researched everything she makes just havnt ventured into making some of them yet as id prefer to go one step at a time.



KiwiMoose said:


> I made this one last night and I'm itching to get the silicone mat off and cut it, but after lifting the corner I can see it's not quite set up enough yet.  Patience...(not my forte)
> View attachment 36963



As @Dawni will agree with nor am i. We had a discussion about the fact she had left a soap to cure for nearly 3 months and hadnt been tempted to use it. I often struggle to wait a week before i test my soap. 3 months is like an eternity to me


----------



## KiwiMoose

So. Little Miss Impatient waited until after work today and it was still a bit 'sticky'.  So I popped it into the fridge while I was having dinner, and about an hour later i took the silicone mat off.  It looks pretty but i'm a bit disappointed you can't see the contrast in colours. I poured uncoloured batter into the pattern to fill the raised pieces, then coloured the rest and filled the mould. You can see in the pics of the edges where the contrast is, but in the main pic, it all looks the same colour.


----------



## Dawni

Oh @KiwiMoose I just now finished something similar but on a smaller scale and in reverse. My silicon sheet had the darker color and the (hopefully) white as the main body. It's still in the loaf mold and like @Chris_S said, I've got lots of patience to wait haha

Maybe the center part had a thinner coating of the white? It looks more transparent than the edges...

Or maybe it's still gelling or some other chemistry and it'll even out some more.

It's very pretty though, I like the speckled blue. Tell us more when you post the cut pics 

Edit: Sneak peek!


----------



## dalewaite48

Jstheidi said:


> That’s pretty! What did you use for your red?


 I  used crafters choice, Matt americana red oxide pigment powder.


----------



## Chris_S

Well iv just had my new fo delivered so going to make some candles in abit and might soap later then again iv got lots of cleaning to do so i might try making some bath bombs. Never had much success with them but iv been wanting to make some for a few weeks now to try out a new recipe and method i found online.


----------



## MGM

Chris_S said:


> so i might try making some bath bombs. Never had much success with them but iv been wanting to make some for a few weeks now to try out a new recipe and method i found online.


@Chris_S  Pls update (in the B&B thread, I guess) about your BB experience! I have yet to find either a recipe or a method I like. Or someone to clean out the tub


----------



## Chris_S

MGM said:


> @Chris_S  Pls update (in the B&B thread, I guess) about your BB experience! I have yet to find either a recipe or a method I like. Or someone to clean out the tub



Polysorbe80 is supposed to help disperse the colourant and stop it from sticking to the sides of the bath. Im at a massove disadvantage with regards to bath bombs as i only have a shower in my house so can only rely on feedback which sometimes absolutly sucks.

https://diybeautybase.com/bubble-gum-bath-fizzie-recipe-foaming

Thats the recipe and method im going to try. Iv got the moulds but iv only tried making them a few times.


----------



## Dawni

Chris_S said:


> Im at a massove disadvantage with regards to bath bombs as i only have a shower in my house so can only rely on feedback which sometimes absolutly sucks.


Same here lol so I'm not even gonna try making bath bombs. I have looked into shower steamers though.. 

I cut n posted the soap from earlier. I love it! 

Also, turns out the "faded pink" in my soleseife fail was actually really thick ash. Like really thick, almost as if it was a soap layer on its own. I wanted to see what would happen if I shaved it all of instead of trying to steam it off or with alcohol, since I wasn't happy with the swirls anyway. Here's what it looks like underneath the ash.





And check out my ratanjot infusion after only 2.5 days. Excited to see how it goes after heat and a few more weeks.


----------



## Chris_S

Dawni said:


> Same here lol so I'm not even gonna try making bath bombs. I have looked into shower steamers though..
> 
> I cut n posted the soap from earlier. I love it!
> 
> Also, turns out the "faded pink" in my soleseife fail was actually really thick ash. Like really thick, almost as if it was a soap layer on its own. I wanted to see what would happen if I shaved it all of instead of trying to steam it off or with alcohol, since I wasn't happy with the swirls anyway. Here's what it looks like underneath the ash.
> View attachment 37002
> 
> And check out my ratanjot infusion after only 2.5 days. Excited to see how it goes after heat and a few more weeks.
> View attachment 37003



Yes shower steamers are on my too do list was thinking methol crytals and some likd of mint eo to help with colds. Not sure what legalities of this would be so would obviously need to check regs on this but shower steamers could also be used as a bowl steamer instead of just menthol crystals added to steaming hot water as advised by all pharmacists iv ever worked with. I actually used the crumbs of the failed bath bomb as a toilet cleaner after finding out there are some very simular recipes for fizzing toilet cleaner lol it worked a treat too


----------



## Dawni

Chris_S said:


> Yes shower steamers are on my too do list was thinking methol crytals and some likd of mint eo to help with colds. Not sure what legalities of this would be so would obviously need to check regs on this but shower steamers could also be used as a bowl steamer instead of just menthol crystals added to steaming hot water as advised by all pharmacists iv ever worked with. I actually used the crumbs of the failed bath bomb as a toilet cleaner after finding out there are some very simular recipes for fizzing toilet cleaner lol it worked a treat too


Imagine, taking a bath in the same stuff you clean your toilet with. Makes one wonder how dirty both are 

Oye, go check out my soap lols


----------



## Chris_S

Dawni said:


> Imagine, taking a bath in the same stuff you clean your toilet with. Makes one wonder how dirty both are
> 
> Oye, go check out my soap lols



I dont think its that it might be to do with the fizzing and disturbing of the dirt and if you think what a bath bomb has in it citric acid, cornstarch and baking soda as main ingridients you can use at least 2 of those 3 as part of a household cleaner but yet they are considered food safe


----------



## Dawni

Lol I'm teasing, sweets


----------



## Ginger Aneshansel

Good evening soapers and others.  Today I cut 4 -4# loafs of soap and made a 3# slab of Navarre Beach soap and used a crayon to color it.  I did post on that thread. Ive uploaded some photos and look forward to see the beach tomorrow


----------



## Ginger Aneshansel

KiwiMoose said:


> Dale that's gorgeous!  Love the mix of colours.
> 
> I made this one last night and I'm itching to get the silicone mat off and cut it, but after lifting the corner I can see it's not quite set up enough yet.  Patience...(not my forte)
> View attachment 36963


Pretty


----------



## Martha

KiwiMoose said:


> So. Little Miss Impatient waited until after work today and it was still a bit 'sticky'.  So I popped it into the fridge while I was having dinner, and about an hour later i took the silicone mat off.  It looks pretty but i'm a bit disappointed you can't see the contrast in colours. I poured uncoloured batter into the pattern to fill the raised pieces, then coloured the rest and filled the mould. You can see in the pics of the edges where the contrast is, but in the main pic, it all looks the same colour.
> View attachment 36990
> View attachment 36991
> View attachment 36992



I think it’s elegant and beautiful. Maybe not as dramatic as you were envisioning, but really lovely nonetheless.


----------



## Chris_S

Dawni said:


> Lol I'm teasing, sweets



I know but you do kinda have a point though


Dawni said:


> Lol I'm teasing, sweets



I know but you have a point! Wish id worn gloves because my hands got mad dry after mixing it by hand. They seemed to have turned out pretty well so far


----------



## Carolyne Thrasher

Aquamarine56 said:


> Does anyone else here not gel?  I don't anymore. I soap at 85 degrees F, and pop it straight into the freezer for 24 hours. So easy, and I love the soft pastel colours it produces and that I'm sure the fragrance is stronger and lasts better then the insulation method.
> This is my latest made with almond milk, orange colouring and fragrance. I make lots of milk soaps including goat, almond and coconut.


I don’t gel either but I just got a real red mica from nurture soaps and in order to get real red you apparently have to gel.


----------



## Carolyne Thrasher

I’m so happy with these. I tried the Clyde Slide pour method (YouTube) for the first time. Fragrance is Brambleberries cinnamon cocoa. These are soleseife using more of my collected sea water from the last full/blood moon in January.


----------



## msunnerstood

Made my first ever batch of Body Butter with a new recipe. Its cooling right now before whipping it. Fingers crossed.

ETA: Good Lord it smells like Chocolate! Soooo Tempted to taste it


----------



## KiwiMoose

I made this one today. It’s patchouli scented, so some will love it and others will hate it. I did a drop swirl for the first time so interested to see the cut.


----------



## Hendejm

Swirl is looking mighty good!!!  And I love the color combination


----------



## KiwiMoose

Hendejm said:


> Swirl is looking mighty good!!!  And I love the color combination


Hello Stranger! Where have you been?


----------



## Hendejm

KiwiMoose said:


> Hello Stranger! Where have you been?


Haha! I took a brief hiatus. Good to be back!


----------



## Zing

KiwiMoose said:


> I made this one today. It’s patchouli scented, so some will love it and others will hate it. I did a drop swirl for the first time so interested to see the cut.
> View attachment 37056
> View attachment 37057


Oh, @KiwiMoose , you just never stop.  This is gorgeous and I can't wait for the cut.  Black and anything really, right?!


----------



## Zing

Hendejm said:


> Swirl is looking mighty good!!!  And I love the color combination


Yeah, stranger, glad you're back.


----------



## Zing

Made lotion bars tonight, this time scented with orange.  And just discovered research on the benefits of castor oil for skin issues.  Now I'm inspired to make a lotion bar recipe with castor oil.  Just need to research properties of essential oils....


----------



## Ginger Aneshansel

I rendered 40# of Tallow for soaps , lotion bars, balms, and candles


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

KiwiMoose said:


> I made this one today. It’s patchouli scented, so some will love it and others will hate it. I did a drop swirl for the first time so interested to see the cut.
> View attachment 37056
> View attachment 37057



cant wait for the cut


----------



## SYT

Oh like the swirl I can see , yes please post the cut!


----------



## Zing

KiwiMoose said:


> I made this one today. It’s patchouli scented, so some will love it and others will hate it. I did a drop swirl for the first time so interested to see the cut.
> View attachment 37056
> View attachment 37057


Um, still waiting....


----------



## KiwiMoose

Zing said:


> Um, still waiting....


Sheesh! It's not even been 24 hours yet.  Don't rush me


----------



## Terri E

Made another secret swirl rose soap. Hope to do more soaping tomorrow


----------



## Terri E

Carolyne Thrasher said:


> View attachment 37051
> View attachment 37052
> 
> I’m so happy with these. I tried the Clyde Slide pour method (YouTube) for the first time. Fragrance is Brambleberries cinnamon cocoa. These are soleseife using more of my collected sea water from the last full/blood moon in January.



Very cool! I have this same mold from amazon but haven't used it yet, can't wait to try!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Terri E said:


> Made another secret swirl rose soap. Hope to do more soaping tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 37073
> View attachment 37074


Oh how pretty - are they soap roses?


----------



## jcandleattic

Nothing. I've done nothing soapy today except read the forum, and think of designs I want to do. I can't wait to get home from the gym tomorrow so I can make my mermaid/seashell sand/beach cupcake soaps, and I thought I might make a rainbow inspired soap. I'm down to my last 4 that are over a year and a half old, so I need some fresh for the selling season. (My selling season isn't until fall though)


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Terri E said:


> Made another secret swirl rose soap. Hope to do more soaping tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 37073
> View attachment 37074



oh that's too pretty to cut!!!!!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

jcandleattic said:


> Nothing. I've done nothing soapy today except read the forum, and think of designs I want to do. I can't wait to get home from the gym tomorrow so I can make my mermaid/seashell sand/beach cupcake soaps, and I thought I might make a rainbow inspired soap. I'm down to my last 4 that are over a year and a half old, so I need some fresh for the selling season. (My selling season isn't until fall though)



I just tried a rainbow soap--scented it with "left the scent on the counter" hahaha some days I think I am losing my mind


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Carolyne Thrasher said:


> View attachment 37051
> View attachment 37052
> 
> I’m so happy with these. I tried the Clyde Slide pour method (YouTube) for the first time. Fragrance is Brambleberries cinnamon cocoa. These are soleseife using more of my collected sea water from the last full/blood moon in January.



interesting molds, post pics when they are out!!!


----------



## jcandleattic

Marilyn Norgart said:


> I just tried a rainbow soap--scented it with "left the scent on the counter" hahaha some days I think I am losing my mind


Those are the easiest to swirl!! LOL 

I'm going to try and ITP swirl with my with a white base and the swirls colored. I tried that one other time, but failed miserably, so I'm crossing my fingers this goes a little better. I have a new technique planned out so am hoping it works this time.


----------



## Chris_S

Marilyn Norgart said:


> I just tried a rainbow soap--scented it with "left the scent on the counter" hahaha some days I think I am losing my mind



Could be worse last time i forgot the fragrance i put the blender in the bowl turned round to grab it from behind me and by time i turned back the entire blender had wiped out the bowl full of batter and the batter was pouring all over the worktop and onto the wall and floor below. There is only bare floorboards in my soaping room so least it didnt ruin a carpet but i panicked thinking it might seep through the floor boards. Kinda wish i just carried on forgetting the eo and just did a unscented soap


----------



## Aquamarine56

msunnerstood said:


> Made my first ever batch of Body Butter with a new recipe. Its cooling right now before whipping it. Fingers crossed.
> 
> ETA: Good Lord it smells like Chocolate! Soooo Tempted to taste it


How did it turn out?


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Chris_S said:


> Could be worse last time i forgot the fragrance i put the blender in the bowl turned round to grab it from behind me and by time i turned back the entire blender had wiped out the bowl full of batter and the batter was pouring all over the worktop and onto the wall and floor below. There is only bare floorboards in my soaping room so least it didnt ruin a carpet but i panicked thinking it might seep through the floor boards. Kinda wish i just carried on forgetting the eo and just did a unscented soap



Yikes!! that sounds like a nightmare


----------



## Aquamarine56

I turned out my cinnamon and spiced mahogany goat milk soap today - smells gorgeous - nice for men I thought.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

jcandleattic said:


> Those are the easiest to swirl!! LOL
> 
> I'm going to try and ITP swirl with my with a white base and the swirls colored. I tried that one other time, but failed miserably, so I'm crossing my fingers this goes a little better. I have a new technique planned out so am hoping it works this time.



I hope it works out for you too!!!!


----------



## Aquamarine56

Carolyne Thrasher said:


> View attachment 37051
> View attachment 37052
> 
> I’m so happy with these. I tried the Clyde Slide pour method (YouTube) for the first time. Fragrance is Brambleberries cinnamon cocoa. These are soleseife using more of my collected sea water from the last full/blood moon in January.


Looks amazing! I'm off to check that link, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Terri E said:


> Made another secret swirl rose soap. Hope to do more soaping tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 37073
> View attachment 37074



your mold looks interesting from what I can see of it


----------



## KiwiMoose

KiwiMoose said:


> Sheesh! It's not even been 24 hours yet.  Don't rush me


Incidentally - I'm not noticing any difference from using the sodium lactate in my last couple of recipes. Still sticking to the moulds.


----------



## Terri E

KiwiMoose said:


> Oh how pretty - are they soap roses?



Thank you Kiwi and yes those are piped soap roses on top and there should be a rose inside the soap when I cut it tomorrow


----------



## Terri E

Marilyn Norgart said:


> your mold looks interesting from what I can see of it



Thanks Marilyn, it is just the red ED mold w/o the basket, guess I need to get one because I use a wooden mold to support the sides. Just improvising a little )


----------



## msunnerstood

Aquamarine56 said:


> How did it turn out?


I LOVE it. Its not grainy or melty in the jar or overly oily. I am very happy with it


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Terri E said:


> Thanks Marilyn, it is just the red ED mold w/o the basket, guess I need to get one because I use a wooden mold to support the sides. Just improvising a little )



I was wondering how you kept it together cuz I couldn't see anything on the end--I hear ya on the improvising--I did that with my tall and skinny.  I enjoy that kind of thing. but decided to ask a guy to make wood mold for me so it was more mobile---actually I think it was more because I wanted a slab mold and I didn't think I could make something square


----------



## Susie

Pat McGlothlin said:


> Would someone please explain master batching?



Masterbatching is premixing ingredients to make it easier and faster to make soap in the future.

For instance: I am, at this very moment,  allowing my lye masterbatch (32 oz by weight each of NaOH and H2O) to cool in the sink.  I have my BBoO (Big Batch of Oils) cooling on the counter right before I weigh out each batch into the bucket that I will make the soap in.  I also just masterbatched my additives of EDTA (equal parts EDTA and distilled water), simple syrup (equal parts sugar and distilled water), and aloe vera juice all together so I have one big batch of additives.  Having all of those things mixed and ready to go enables me to throw a batch of soap together in very little time.  All I do is weigh out lye and additives, add those to the masterbatched oils, then add color and fragrance and I am done.  Easy Peasy.  I even pick the fragrance and the colors for the next day and set those out on top of the recipe for that batch.  That way it takes me just about 2 hours to mix 4 batches of soap. 

I also do not wash my soaping dishes right after I make soap.  I throw them down in a 5 gallon bucket and wash them the next day after I cut the soap.  That way, they are soap and not raw soap batter.  I do take a butter knife and scrape all the soap out of those containers and into the trash before washing.  Then I pour hot water into the bucket and slap the lid on for an hour or so.  Makes clean up a breeze and that way there is less soap going down my pipes.  (Thank you, Carolyn!) I haven't had a problem yet, and I hope to never have one.



Marilyn Norgart said:


> I just tried a rainbow soap--scented it with "left the scent on the counter" hahaha some days I think I am losing my mind



I made 4 batches of soap today, 3 of them had parts of the "left the scent on the counter" batches of soap in them to try to use them up...I know I have lost my mind.  I just don't know where I put it.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Marilyn Norgart said:


> I hope it works out for you too!!!!



 I have been trying to do a swirl where only the upper 1/4 is swirled and the rest is white--I have tried twice and while the second was better it still wasn't what I wanted and not very good


----------



## Chris_S

Marilyn Norgart said:


> Yikes!! that sounds like a nightmare



It was luckily i had some vinegar and towels handy to mop up the mess id already mixed it to a pretty thick trace so it could of been so much worse. Now i always take the motor bit off before i leave the bottom bit in the batter

Nothing soapy planned today except maybe cleaing my soaping dishes from last week. Iv been waiting in for 3 things from amazon to be delivered 2 out of 3 have been but the last one still says its not out for delivery but its due by 9pm. I make my own house cleaning spray so i ordered stuff in bulk and was counting on it to arrive today to get some much needed cleaning and tidying done. If it doesnt arrive might make some soap or candles later with latest fo that arrived wednesday


----------



## Misschief

Not necessarily soapy but I'll be making some lip balm today for tomorrow's market. It should be a fun one.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

I washed all the soapy stuff from yesterday and cleaned the kitchen.  messing with scents.  maybe I will do something later on but am feeling kinda lazy.  I have been eating too much garbage lately and its showing in my pain levels so today is the day I stop eating sweets again--wish me luck


----------



## DWinMadison

KiwiMoose said:


> I made this one today. It’s patchouli scented, so some will love it and others will hate it. I did a drop swirl for the first time so interested to see the cut.
> View attachment 37056
> View attachment 37057



Hey, this is the soap I made in my mind a few days ago....just didn’t turn out this beautifully.  As always, cant wait to see it cut.


----------



## Susie

Marilyn Norgart said:


> I have been trying to do a swirl where only the upper 1/4 is swirled and the rest is white--I have tried twice and while the second was better it still wasn't what I wanted and not very good



I have tried and failed for the 3rd time, but I think I have finally hit on the solution (if you don't mind me making a suggestion since I am one mistake ahead of you).  I think the solution is to make one batch of soap with just the white, pour at thin trace so the top is nice and level, and let it sit up AT LEAST 6 hours, then make a 2nd batch with the swirl, and pour it on top.  I think this will keep that second batch from breaking through the bottom layer.  I also figured out that that has to be the secret to ombre, as no other solution I have tried has worked.  And I have tried and tried.  Thin trace, and let the previous layers set up.  If I get the errands done and the house cleaned, I am going to try this this afternoon, so I will let you know.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Susie said:


> I have tried and failed for the 3rd time, but I think I have finally hit on the solution (if you don't mind me making a suggestion since I am one mistake ahead of you).  I think the solution is to make one batch of soap with just the white, pour at thin trace so the top is nice and level, and let it sit up AT LEAST 6 hours, then make a 2nd batch with the swirl, and pour it on top.  I think this will keep that second batch from breaking through the bottom layer.  I also figured out that that has to be the secret to ombre, as no other solution I have tried has worked.  And I have tried and tried.  Thin trace, and let the previous layers set up.  If I get the errands done and the house cleaned, I am going to try this this afternoon, so I will let you know.



sounds great to me--no worries on suggestions--that is why I am here  . let me know how it goes--good luck!!!!!


----------



## DWinMadison

This weekend is what my Grandmother called a “blackberry winter” in our neck of the woods....basically the last gasp of winter’s damp, dreary weather dipping below freezing for a couple of nights.  Great for the last pot of hearty soup and a small fire to knock the chill off the house.  Maybe A splash of scotch or smoky añejo tequila over a chunky ice cube. My question is how to best spend the afternoon/evening as wifey (sadly) has to work?  Do taxes? Or make soap? [imagine Daryl doing the “scales of justice” back-and-forth hand movement].  It’s so close...I wonder which it will be....For the answer to this and many other questions, come back tonight, “Same Bat-time, Same Bat-channel.”


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

DWinMadison said:


> This weekend is what my Grandmother called a “blackberry winter” in our neck of the woods....basically the last gasp of winter’s damp, dreary weather dipping below freezing for a couple of nights.  Great for the last pot of hearty soup and a small fire to knock the chill off the house.  Maybe A splash of scotch or smoky añejo tequila over a chunky ice cube. My question is how to best spend the afternoon/evening as wifey (sadly) has to work?  Do taxes? Or make soap? [imagine Daryl doing the “scales of justice” back-and-forth hand movement].  It’s so close...I wonder which it will be....For the answer to this and many other questions, come back tonight, “Same Bat-time, Same Bat-channel.”



I am thinking of the smoky tequila--I think I would have liked your gma


----------



## DWinMadison

Marilyn Norgart said:


> I am thinking of the smoky tequila--I think I would have liked your gma


LOL...that was my addition.  She was a tea-totaler.


----------



## Meena

Misschief said:


> Not necessarily soapy but I'll be making some lip balm today for tomorrow's market. It should be a fun one.



This is on my to-do list for the near future, but I have not started looking into it yet.  I imagine there will be a thread or forum area on that here somewhere?  Can I re-use store bought tubes or do I have to buy new ones?  I feel as you do -- I want to make as much of my own care products as possible!


----------



## Misschief

Meena said:


> This is on my to-do list for the near future, but I have not started looking into it yet.  I imagine there will be a thread or forum area on that here somewhere?  Can I re-use store bought tubes or do I have to buy new ones?  I feel as you do -- I want to make as much of my own care products as possible!


If you're using the lip balm just for yourself, I don't see a problem with reusing tubes. However, I'm making these to sell so I use new tubes only. Even though I've been making lip balm for a long time (close to 20 years), I've never considered selling it. I'm really happy with my recipe (it's the only lip balm my daughter uses) and I think it's time to share the goodness.


----------



## Meena

Carolyne Thrasher said:


> View attachment 37051
> View attachment 37052
> 
> I’m so happy with these. I tried the Clyde Slide pour method (YouTube) for the first time. Fragrance is Brambleberries cinnamon cocoa. These are soleseife using more of my collected sea water from the last full/blood moon in January.



Those are really cool looking, and I'm still so jealous about your full/blood moon sea water!! 

I've never seen a mold like that, what is it called?  I like how they reinforced the silicone pots by placing them within a sturdy surround.  (I'm at a loss for the vocabulary of all this, so I'm making it up as i go.)



Zing said:


> Oh, @KiwiMoose , you just never stop.  This is gorgeous and I can't wait for the cut.  Black and anything really, right?!



That's @Dawni 's line, heh heh.   (If you saw my closet, you'd know my line is black and anything black.)



Hendejm said:


> Haha! I took a brief hiatus. Good to be back!



You were probably exhausted from your extensive marketing posts!!  Nice to see you. 



Aquamarine56 said:


> I turned out my cinnamon and spiced mahogany goat milk soap today - smells gorgeous - nice for men I thought.



Like your soap but I really have to comment on how you staged that photograph!  Do you have a website that you sell soaps on?  Just guessing because it looks like you might have done that before.


----------



## Dawni

Meena said:


> That's @Dawni 's line, heh heh.   (If you saw my closet, you'd know my line is black and anything black.)


My closet is mostly black too, with a few dark blue and maroon, and one or two each of olive and red for my "bright" moods lol I don't own a single white top, have to grab from mom or sis if I need one.

Soapy thing.. Rebatched soap crumbles from some cleaned up soap in the microwave, and it fit exactly half of one recycled margarine tub. This one's going into the other bathroom shower (not the one I use) once it cures lol


----------



## Rogue-Soaper

KiwiMoose said:


> Sheesh! It's not even been 24 hours yet.  Don't rush me


Oh you know we like instant gratification


----------



## Chris_S

Misschief said:


> Not necessarily soapy but I'll be making some lip balm today for tomorrow's market. It should be a fun one.



Do you use beeswax? If so do you get from a local beekeeper? I went to a beekeeping meeting on tuesday was about how to make stuff like lip balms i had a sniff of the polish she makes and it smells amazing far better than the beeswax i bought online i have a hive but only the one but they didnt produce enough wax for me to use and no1 wanted to sell me beeswax when i asked the club  what i want to know is can you taste the honey in the wax if its locally harvested without as much processing


----------



## Ginger Aneshansel

Terri E said:


> Made another secret swirl rose soap. Hope to do more soaping tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 37073
> View attachment 37074


your soap is beautiful


----------



## Hendejm

I made another batch of Ginger Lime Sugar Scrub today. It’s been my best seller so far. One lady told me that she doesn’t use makeup any more because it leaves her skin so bright and glowing. I use it too and I don’t needn’t shaving cream anymore as my skin is so smooth the razor glides right over my face.


----------



## Misschief

Chris_S said:


> Do you use beeswax? If so do you get from a local beekeeper? I went to a beekeeping meeting on tuesday was about how to make stuff like lip balms i had a sniff of the polish she makes and it smells amazing far better than the beeswax i bought online i have a hive but only the one but they didnt produce enough wax for me to use and no1 wanted to sell me beeswax when i asked the club  what i want to know is can you taste the honey in the wax if its locally harvested without as much processing


Yes, I do and yes, I get it from a local beekeeper. It's really nice. Helen (the beekeeper) has a home business where she sells her honey, candles, wax, and more. I can't say that I can taste the honey as I've never tasted it but I can certainly smell it.


----------



## Chris_S

Misschief said:


> Yes, I do and yes, I get it from a local beekeeper. It's really nice. Helen (the beekeeper) has a home business where she sells her honey, candles, wax, and more. I can't say that I can taste the honey as I've never tasted it but I can certainly smell it.



Sounds good i need get meself a supplier sorted there should be plenty in the club but i think alot do swap for the foundation for thier hives. Smell is good enough can hardly smell the honesy in the wax i bought online its definatly beeswax think its just been filtered so many times.

Update no soaping today just having a chilled evening after having a bit of a stressful day


----------



## Carolyne Thrasher

Terri E said:


> Made another secret swirl rose soap. Hope to do more soaping tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 37073
> View attachment 37074


Wow! That’s stunning.


----------



## KiwiMoose

KiwiMoose said:


> Sheesh! It's not even been 24 hours yet.  Don't rush me


Here you go @Zing.  Taken with my phone unfortunately - my good camera is halfway up a mountain at the moment with my step-son.


----------



## Carolyne Thrasher

KiwiMoose said:


> Here you go @Zing.  Taken with my phone unfortunately - my good camera is halfway up a mountain at the moment with my step-son.
> View attachment 37090


Oooh so pretty!


----------



## Hendejm

KiwiMoose said:


> Here you go @Zing.  Taken with my phone unfortunately - my good camera is halfway up a mountain at the moment with my step-son.
> View attachment 37090


That is one stunningly beautiful soap!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Aquamarine56 said:


> I turned out my cinnamon and spiced mahogany goat milk soap today - smells gorgeous - nice for men I thought.


That looks so lovely and creamy @Aquamarine56.  I take it you don't gel? I must admit the ungelled soaps are looking very appealing to me.  But given our humidity and temperatures here at the moment I don't think it's an option - we have limited freezer space and i think it would just be too stressful for me to try and 'control' the soap.  Que sera sera.



Meena said:


> That's @Dawni 's line, heh heh.   (If you saw my closet, you'd know my line is black and anything black.)


I very rarely wear black - I love bright colours and wear a lot or orange, green, and patterns.  Even my car is orange!


----------



## Carolyne Thrasher

Meena said:


> Those are really cool looking, and I'm still so jealous about your full/blood moon sea water!!
> 
> I've never seen a mold like that, what is it called?  I like how they reinforced the silicone pots by placing them within a sturdy surround.  (I'm at a loss for the vocabulary of all this, so I'm making it up as i go.)


I ordered them from Ali Express. Just search silicone stone molds. They are pretty floppy but pretty affordable.


----------



## Terri E

Here is the cut of "Secret Rose" 











KiwiMoose said:


> Here you go @Zing.  Taken with my phone unfortunately - my good camera is halfway up a mountain at the moment with my step-son.
> View attachment 37090



Beautiful soap Kiwi!! I love pink!


----------



## jcandleattic

I made mermaid seashell soaps!! 

So fun to make. https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/mermaid-seashell-soaps.74089/


----------



## Terri E

Carolyne Thrasher said:


> Wow! That’s stunning.



Thank you Carolyne!!



Ginger Aneshansel said:


> your soap is beautiful


 
Thank you so much Ginger!!


----------



## Chris_S

I got bored of cleaning and notice had no more shampoo bars left so ended up making some with the melt and pour i bought a while ago for making more it was a different brand because i couldnt get the brand i got first so going to have to see if they are ok


----------



## Hendejm

Terri E said:


> Here is the cut of "Secret Rose"
> 
> View attachment 37094
> View attachment 37095


That is fine art!!  Outstanding!  Perhaps the most artistically beautiful soap I’ve ever seen. I am in awe!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Chris_S said:


> Do you use beeswax? If so do you get from a local beekeeper? I went to a beekeeping meeting on tuesday was about how to make stuff like lip balms i had a sniff of the polish she makes and it smells amazing far better than the beeswax i bought online i have a hive but only the one but they didnt produce enough wax for me to use and no1 wanted to sell me beeswax when i asked the club  what i want to know is can you taste the honey in the wax if its locally harvested without as much processing



I hope you don't mind me chiming in--but I have never tasted honey with my beeswax--but what I have gotten from my hives have been when they have swarmed and they are pretty good at cleaning the cells out


----------



## Zing

KiwiMoose said:


> Here you go @Zing.  Taken with my phone unfortunately - my good camera is halfway up a mountain at the moment with my step-son.
> View attachment 37090


FINALLY! Very purty


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Terri E said: ↑
Here is the cut of "Secret Rose" 

View attachment 37094 View attachment 37095

OMG that is beautiful!!!!  WOW just WOW


----------



## Zing

Terri E said:


> Here is the cut of "Secret Rose"
> 
> View attachment 37094
> View attachment 37095
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful soap Kiwi!! I love pink!


Completely .In. Awe.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

KiwiMoose said: ↑
Here you go @Zing. Taken with my phone unfortunately - my good camera is halfway up a mountain at the moment with my step-son.
View attachment 37090

Beautiful Kiwi!!! can I asked how you did that?  I have been trying to do partial swirls like that with no luck


----------



## Chris_S

Marilyn Norgart said:


> I hope you don't mind me chiming in--but I have never tasted honey with my beeswax--but what I have gotten from my hives have been when they have swarmed and they are pretty good at cleaning the cells out



I was only basing it from what i could smell lol just assumed if you can smell it you could probably taste it too. Surly it would depend where in the hive you got it from? If it was brace comb or unwanted comb it could have honey in still but of course filtering would rid it of that if it was there anyways. I feel like iv paid for an inferior product and will try get some beewax direct from a hive then filter it myself would prefer that anyways iv got nearly a kg of this beeswax so might put it in some soaps and find someone who is willing to sell. Iv been asked to look after a hive in a church yard so might get enough from 2 hives. I love beekeeping but im still new too it so im still very much learning


----------



## Terri E

Hendejm said:


> That is fine art!!  Outstanding!  Perhaps the most artistically beautiful soap I’ve ever seen. I am in awe!



Thank you so much! You are exceedingly kind


----------



## Terri E

Zing said:


> Completely .In. Awe.



Thank you Zing, I appreciate you!


----------



## Terri E

Marilyn Norgart said:


> Terri E said: ↑
> Here is the cut of "Secret Rose"
> 
> View attachment 37094 View attachment 37095
> 
> OMG that is beautiful!!!!  WOW just WOW



Thank you so much Marilyn! I am glad you like it!


----------



## jcandleattic

@Terri E That surprise rose is one of the most beautiful soaps I've seen in a long time. Gorgeous...


----------



## Terri E

jcandleattic said:


> @Terri E That surprise rose is one of the most beautiful soaps I've seen in a long time. Gorgeous...



Thank you very much! Each time they turn out slightly different so it's a nice surprise


----------



## KiwiMoose

Terri E said:


> Here is the cut of "Secret Rose"
> 
> View attachment 37094
> View attachment 37095
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful soap Kiwi!! I love pink!


OMG Terri!  These are stunning.  How beautiful.  How could you ever use it?  A real work of art.


----------



## Terri E

KiwiMoose said:


> OMG Terri!  These are stunning.  How beautiful.  How could you ever use it?  A real work of art.



Thank you Kiwi but the joy is in using it! I am glad you like the design, It is fun to do and always comes out a little different


----------



## KiwiMoose

I've just made a confetti soap - my offcuts bucket was getting a bit too full, so i decided it was time to use them up.  I've used for the first time a beautiful fragrance called 'Japanese Cherry Blossom'. OMG - divine!  I put a bit of ylang ylang essential oil with it too. I've emailed the supplier to find out which US supplier it comes from so i can put it in the fragrance database.


----------



## Terri E

KiwiMoose said:


> I've just made a confetti soap - my offcuts bucket was getting a bit too full, so i decided it was time to use them up.  I've used for the first time a beautiful fragrance called 'Japanese Cherry Blossom'. OMG - divine!  I put a bit of ylang ylang essential oil with it too. I've emailed the supplier to find out which US supplier it comes from so i can put it in the fragrance database.



I have used Japanese Cherry Blossom from a few different suppliers and like it! I never thought to add ylang ylang to it, what a great idea.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Terri E said:


> I have used Japanese Cherry Blossom from a few different suppliers and like it! I never thought to add ylang ylang to it, what a great idea.


It satisfies my need to have a little bit of EO in every batch.


----------



## Chris_S

Terri E said:


> I have used Japanese Cherry Blossom from a few different suppliers and like it! I never thought to add ylang ylang to it, what a great idea.



Dont encourage her she is already 'ill' enough as it is 

Those soaps are just amazing I dont think iv seen one soap you have made that hasnt made me jealous


----------



## Zing

I donated soap and lotion bars to my church auction.  Today I labeled everything to deliver to the buyers tomorrow.


 And let me know how to change the orientation of the photos!  They were right side up on my computer.


----------



## msunnerstood

KiwiMoose said:


> Here you go @Zing.  Taken with my phone unfortunately - my good camera is halfway up a mountain at the moment with my step-son.
> View attachment 37090


Beautiful!


----------



## Terri E

Chris_S said:


> Dont encourage her she is already 'ill' enough as it is
> 
> Those soaps are just amazing I dont think iv seen one soap you have made that hasnt made me jealous



Lol! Thanks Chris, you're sweet


----------



## DWinMadison

Tried my hand at raindrop “swirl.”  It’s in the oven now hopefully getting its gel on. Also completely cleaned and organized my soaping closet.


----------



## Dawni

@KiwiMoose pink isn't my favorite color but I love the contrasting colors.. Well done!

@Terri E, beautiful as always.. It's pink but I love it nonetheless. Like I said, you're one of my idols hehe


----------



## DWinMadison

KiwiMoose said:


> Here you go @Zing.  Taken with my phone unfortunately - my good camera is halfway up a mountain at the moment with my step-son.
> View attachment 37090



Beautiful. You have an incredible eye for color and design.


----------



## DWinMadison

Terri E said:


> Here is the cut of "Secret Rose"
> 
> View attachment 37094
> View attachment 37095
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful soap Kiwi!! I love pink!


Wow!  How in the world did you do that?


----------



## Meena

The other day, I noticed that I was nearly out of NaOH but had already made my crosstown trip to the only soap supplier here. I found the Rooto 100% lye drain cleaner at Ace today, and stood there with it in my hand for the longest  time because I was just so scared about putting drain cleaner in my soap!!!  I kept telling myself that others use it, including @Zany_in_CO , so I did get it and it IS cheaper, but somehow the thought is still noxious to me!  Oy ... the things we'll do to make soap!


----------



## Meena

Marilyn Norgart said:


> I just tried a rainbow soap--scented it with "left the scent on the counter" hahaha some days I think I am losing my mind



Ah, you used my scent from one of my January batches!    heh heh

Most of the time now,  I leave scent out on purpose because I can't really justify the additional expense for household use. EOs have really gone up in price, and I put them in my body lotion, so it would be duplication, anyway. SO wears rollon EOs, so we both have scent covered ... post showering.  FOs are probably a little cheaper,  but I don't use any chemicals that can be avoided.


----------



## Terri E

DWinMadison said:


> Wow!  How in the world did you do that?



Thank you.......not as hard as it looks, lol


----------



## Terri E

Dawni said:


> @KiwiMoose pink isn't my favorite color but I love the contrasting colors.. Well done!
> 
> @Terri E, beautiful as always.. It's pink but I love it nonetheless. Like I said, you're one of my idols hehe



Thank you Dawni! You're the sweetest! Guess I'll have to do a purple rose or some other color next time


----------



## Meena

OMG @Terri E !!!  You should have heard me exclaiming "oh my God! How did she do that?!?"  making such a ruckus that SO had to find out what the matter was. "Look at this soap, how did she get the ROSE in there??!?!
Obviously he doesn't soap because his answer was, It's a plastic rose.  Heavens to mergatroid!!!!


----------



## Dawni

Rofl plastic 

I've seen it done on YouTube but I still don't think I can manage it lol and Terri E makes it look so easy n flawless..


----------



## KiwiMoose

Dawni said:


> @KiwiMoose pink isn't my favorite color but I love the contrasting colors.. Well done!
> 
> @Terri E, beautiful as always.. It's pink but I love it nonetheless. Like I said, you're one of my idols hehe


I'm not a fan of pink either - but a friend asked if I would make her a patchouli soap in pink. So there it is


----------



## Terri E

Meena said:


> OMG @Terri E !!!  You should have heard me exclaiming "oh my God! How did she do that?!?"  making such a ruckus that SO had to find out what the matter was. "Look at this soap, how did she get the ROSE in there??!?!
> Obviously he doesn't soap because his answer was, It's a plastic rose.  Heavens to mergatroid!!!!



 You are so funny! It is def not plastic, it is all in how you pour it 
  I love that phrase, "Heavens to Mergatroid"! My grandmother said that!


----------



## Terri E

Dawni said:


> Rofl plastic
> 
> I've seen it done on YouTube but I still don't think I can manage it lol and Terri E makes it look so easy n flawless..



You should try it Dawni, you don't have to start with a rose, just a simple design in the center


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Meena said:


> Ah, you used my scent from one of my January batches!    heh heh
> 
> Most of the time now,  I leave scent out on purpose because I can't really justify the additional expense for household use. EOs have really gone up in price, and I put them in my body lotion, so it would be duplication, anyway. SO wears rollon EOs, so we both have scent covered ... post showering.  FOs are probably a little cheaper,  but I don't use any chemicals that can be avoided.



yes I have used that scent a few times. its usually when I am trying something I haven't done before


----------



## DWinMadison

Zing said:


> I donated soap and lotion bars to my church auction.  Today I labeled everything to deliver to the buyers tomorrow.View attachment 37099
> View attachment 37100
> And let me know how to change the orientation of the photos!  They were right side up on my computer.



That’s awesome!  One of the reasons I started soaping was to fund missions projects at church. I also started a personal “love thy (literal) neighbor” campaign this year, when I realized after 20 years in the same subdivision , I couldn’t name a single of ours, so I started delivering Instant Pot cheesecakes, soaps, etc.  I posted a few weeks ago that I found there in an equation:  1 bar of soap as a gift is cheap.  12 is just plain creepy.


----------



## Terri E

Marilyn Norgart said:


> yes I have used that scent a few times. its usually when I am trying something I haven't done before



Well Marilyn & Meena I just think that is SCENTSLESS (senseless) hahahahahaha! Sorry I just had to do it


----------



## earlene

Okay, loves, where is that youtube video on how to make the secret rose?!?!   I want to try, but all I can find are hidden  feather videos.


----------



## Meena

In a way, it was a great compliment, in recognition of how Perfect that Rose is throughout!

Your Gma must have watched the same cartoons that I did! (Erm, that prolly means I'm around yer Gma's age ...)  I spelled it wrong, apparently...

   "The expression was popularized by the cartoon character Snagglepuss - a regular on *the Yogi Bear Show* in the 1960s, and is a variant of the earlier 'heavens to Betsy'.
*'Heavens to Murgatroyd' - the meaning and origin of this phrase"*


----------



## Chris_S

Meena said:


> In a way, it was a great compliment, in recognition of how Perfect that Rose is throughout!
> 
> Your gma must have watched the same cartoons that I did! (Erm, that prolly means I'm around yer gma's age ...)  I spelled it wrong, apparently...
> 
> "The expression was popularized by the cartoon character Snagglepuss - a regular on *the Yogi Bear Show* in the 1960s, and is a variant of the earlier 'heavens to Betsy'.
> *'Heavens to Murgatroyd' - the meaning and origin of this phrase"*
> View attachment 37125



I remember the yogi bear show and apparently im half your age meena. Didnt know it was from the 60s though. Did you guys have the poddington peas?


----------



## Terri E

Meena said:


> In a way, it was a great compliment, in recognition of how Perfect that Rose is throughout!
> 
> Your Gma must have watched the same cartoons that I did! (Erm, that prolly means I'm around yer Gma's age ...)  I spelled it wrong, apparently...
> 
> "The expression was popularized by the cartoon character Snagglepuss - a regular on *the Yogi Bear Show* in the 1960s, and is a variant of the earlier 'heavens to Betsy'.
> *'Heavens to Murgatroyd' - the meaning and origin of this phrase"*
> View attachment 37125



Oh Yes, I remember now! I was little then, my grandmother raised me and she DID say "Heavens to Betsy"! We used to watch that cartoon together! Guess I got it turned around  No you are not my grandma's age, we are close in age! Lol!


----------



## Terri E

earlene said:


> Okay, loves, where is that youtube video on how to make the secret rose?!?!   I want to try, but all I can find are hidden  feather videos.


Here is one: I don't use the dividers though


----------



## earlene

Thank you, Terri.  What do you do differently?  Yours look so much more like a real rose!


----------



## Hendejm

I made my first lotion today from a recipe given to me by a wonderful soaper on this forum. I really like it. Really smooth and not at all greasy. It was a small batch - 8 ounces. Perfect size for testing!


----------



## Misschief

Hendejm said:


> I made my first lotion today from a recipe given to me by a wonderful soaper on this forum. I really like it. Really smooth and not at all greasy. It was a small batch - 8 ounces. Perfect size for testing!
> View attachment 37126


Looking good! Ginger Lime sounds amazing.


----------



## Terri E

earlene said:


> Thank you, Terri.  What do you do differently?  Yours look so much more like a real rose!



I fill my mold 2/3 the way with white soap then pour alternating colors of green in thin lines down the middle. I run a hanger down through the greens exiting to the side of the mold and then begin to build my rose colors on top of the green line gently pouring down the center as I did the green lines only making them wider. when I think I have the right shape built I add white soap to the sides to contain the red and pink colors. I swirl the bud of the rose SLIGHTLY and then cover with the remaining white soap. I then pipe roses on top, add leaves,  gold leafing and voila! That's it


----------



## Meena

Chris_S said:


> I remember the yogi bear show and apparently im half your age meena. Didnt know it was from the 60s though. Did you guys have the poddington peas?



I don't recall that one, but we did have children's books in a Paddington Bear series.  I think he was a British bear ... but not sure now.


----------



## Chris_S

Meena said:


> I don't recall that one, but we did have children's books in a Paddington Bear series.  I think he was a British bear ... but not sure now.



Aye i remember paddington bear there was a paddington bear film out not long ago i would guess given his name it was a british show but cant remember what he sounded like could probably tell just from the actors accents if it is or not lol

You should google poddington peas i love the song


----------



## Meena

Hendejm said:


> I made my first lotion today from a recipe given to me by a wonderful soaper on this forum. I really like it. Really smooth and not at all greasy. It was a small batch - 8 ounces. Perfect size for testing!
> View attachment 37126



The more I see your labeling, the more I like it.  <3  I really love the green accents on the lotion and scrubs.  BTW, really tempted to ask how I can buy a jar of your sugar scrub that has such rave reviews -- are you online?  (Suppose i could look myself, but that wouldn't be as much fun for you. )


----------



## Meena

Chris_S said:


> You should google poddington peas i love the song



Here it is!  

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

earlene said:


> Thank you, Terri.  What do you do differently?  Yours look so much more like a real rose!



that's what I was thinking--much much prettier!!


----------



## Chris_S

Meena said:


> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>




Yeeeeeeeees thats them


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Terri E said:


> Well Marilyn & Meena I just think that is SCENTSLESS (senseless) hahahahahaha! Sorry I just had to do it



good one Terri!!!


----------



## earlene

Terri E said:


> I fill my mold 2/3 the way with white soap then pour alternating colors of green in thin lines down the middle. I run a hanger down through the greens exiting to the side of the mold and then begin to build my rose colors on top of the green line gently pouring down the center as I did the green lines only making them wider. when I think I have the right shape built I add white soap to the sides to contain the red and pink colors. I swirl the bud of the rose SLIGHTLY and then cover with the remaining white soap. I then pipe roses on top, add leaves,  gold leafing and voila! That's it


Thank you, Terri.  I am adding that to my To Do List of soaping designs to try!  It sounds like it can be a real surprise.  How long did it take you to get your technique down to where you feel it is fairly predictable now?  Or, that is to say, how many times did you have to try to get the look you got with the pictured soaps?  They are so gorgeous, it seems almost impossible to manage without a lot of trials.


----------



## Terri E

earlene said:


> Thank you, Terri.  I am adding that to my To Do List of soaping designs to try!  It sounds like it can be a real surprise.  How long did it take you to get your technique down to where you feel it is fairly predictable now?  Or, that is to say, how many times did you have to try to get the look you got with the pictured soaps?  They are so gorgeous, it seems almost impossible to manage without a lot of trials.



It took me a few times to get it realistic looking. I had to figure out what I needed to do to get the look I wanted. Like you said trial & error. I found the same thing with the landscape soaps, I finally got a beach scene I liked


----------



## Meena

Dinner's in the crockpot, and laundry is in the rinse cycle, so I'm off to visit SoapCalc to 'throw together' a new recipe for tonight.  Some kind of modified Zany's castille (bastille or less). Will soap CP today, before I forget how.


----------



## DWinMadison

DWinMadison said:


> Tried my hand at raindrop “swirl.”  It’s in the oven now hopefully getting its gel on. Also completely cleaned and organized my soaping closet.



Whoop!  Whoop!  Daryl made it rain up in here!!

https://www.soapmakingforum.com/index.php?posts/754382/


----------



## KiwiSoap

I hope it is Ok to share my first soapy thing  Here is my batch of Zany's Castille! Many thanks to @Zany_in_CO  for sharing such a wonderful recipe, and for the team who've helped get me started! @KiwiMoose, @Dawni, @Dean and @Zing!


----------



## KiwiMoose

@KiwiSoap Did I not tell you about the $100 consultation fee? 

Anyhoo - here's my grey sludgy confetti soap that was supposed to be purple.  Yep - it's that same liquid colourant @SaltedFig - who knows what colour it will be in three or four weeks?

But at least it smells delish!


----------



## DWinMadison

Terri E said:


> I fill my mold 2/3 the way with white soap then pour alternating colors of green in thin lines down the middle. I run a hanger down through the greens exiting to the side of the mold and then begin to build my rose colors on top of the green line gently pouring down the center as I did the green lines only making them wider. when I think I have the right shape built I add white soap to the sides to contain the red and pink colors. I swirl the bud of the rose SLIGHTLY and then cover with the remaining white soap. I then pipe roses on top, add leaves,  gold leafing and voila! That's it



Terri, that’s just phenomenal. What your saying is that it’s basically freehand.  Wow.


----------



## Zing

KiwiMoose said:


> @KiwiSoap Did I not tell you about the $100 consultation fee?
> 
> Anyhoo - here's my grey sludgy confetti soap that was supposed to be purple.  Yep - it's that same liquid colourant @SaltedFig - who knows what colour it will be in three or four weeks?
> 
> But at least it smells delish!
> 
> View attachment 37133


Only a $100? Is that some sort of conversion error?


----------



## KiwiSoap

Zing said:


> Only a $100? Is that some sort of conversion error?


I had to Like this message just to be able to Dis-Like it. Thanks!


----------



## Dawni

earlene said:


> Okay, loves, where is that youtube video on how to make the secret rose?!?!   I want to try, but all I can find are hidden  feather videos.


Not the exact same look but I found this in my bookmarks, and searched again n found this. 


Terri E said:


> I fill my mold 2/3 the way with white soap then pour alternating colors of green in thin lines down the middle. I run a hanger down through the greens exiting to the side of the mold and then begin to build my rose colors on top of the green line gently pouring down the center as I did the green lines only making them wider. when I think I have the right shape built I add white soap to the sides to contain the red and pink colors. I swirl the bud of the rose SLIGHTLY and then cover with the remaining white soap. I then pipe roses on top, add leaves,  gold leafing and voila! That's it


You say that's it like you merely dumped one color of soap in a mold and that's it hahaha 


KiwiSoap said:


> I hope it is Ok to share my first soapy thing  Here is my batch of Zany's Castille! Many thanks to @Zany_in_CO  for sharing such a wonderful recipe, and for the team who've helped get me started! @KiwiMoose, @Dawni, @Dean and @Zing!


Looks awesome Paul! Yey for pretty first soaps! 


KiwiMoose said:


> @KiwiSoap Did I not tell you about the $100 consultation fee?
> 
> Anyhoo - here's my grey sludgy confetti soap that was supposed to be purple.  Yep - it's that same liquid colourant @SaltedFig - who knows what colour it will be in three or four weeks?
> 
> But at least it smells delish!
> 
> View attachment 37133


Fascinating that colorant.. Keep us posted like before hehe


----------



## Meena

KiwiSoap said:


> I had to Like this message just to be able to Dis-Like it. Thanks!


----------



## msunnerstood

Hendejm said:


> I made my first lotion today from a recipe given to me by a wonderful soaper on this forum. I really like it. Really smooth and not at all greasy. It was a small batch - 8 ounces. Perfect size for testing!
> View attachment 37126


I love your labeling too! Very nice and great scent combo!

I made another batch of Body Butter today. I sold out on the last batch in 24 hours. Wish I would have started selling this last fall. Can't ship it in summer so just have a few more months of sales left.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Zing said:


> Only a $100? Is that some sort of conversion error?


Sorry - I forgot the 'K' after that.


----------



## Misschief

I had a fun night as a vendor at a belly dancing show. It really was a lot of fun. They had two intermissions and even though the crowd was small (maybe 60-80 people), they were enthusiastic and the dancing was amazing.


----------



## SaltedFig

KiwiMoose said:


> @KiwiSoap Did I not tell you about the $100 consultation fee?





KiwiSoap said:


> I had to Like this message just to be able to Dis-Like it. Thanks!






KiwiMoose said:


> Anyhoo - here's my grey sludgy confetti soap that was supposed to be purple.  Yep - it's that same liquid colourant @SaltedFig - who knows what colour it will be in three or four weeks?
> 
> But at least it smells delish!



It's going to be awesome again (of course )

I second seeing the update photo's


----------



## Kafayat Adebowale oyeniyi

working on 100% coconuty bar.....coconut oil,coconut milk and coconut water.....I.am gonna sprinkle some black seeds on it  what do.you think


----------



## Terri E

DWinMadison said:


> Terri, that’s just phenomenal. What your saying is that it’s basically freehand.  Wow.



Definitely freehand  You could do it I know it


----------



## Dawni

I made soap this afternoon. Played around with Zany's faux seawater with a higher salt amount and less baking soda. I should not have added kaolin clay because once again, I couldn't swirl what I had planned because it thickened up too fast, and I didn't even SB more than 5 seconds.



Kafayat Adebowale oyeniyi said:


> working on 100% coconuty bar.....coconut oil,coconut milk and coconut water.....I.am gonna sprinkle some black seeds on it  what do.you think


Depends on what the seeds are.. There's a fun ongoing thread right now about bits in soap hehehe

Good luck on your soap! Don't forget a higher superfat and that 100% coconut will get thick really fast


----------



## Kafayat Adebowale oyeniyi

Dawni said:


> I made soap this afternoon. Played around with Zany's faux seawater with a higher salt amount and less baking soda. I should not have added kaolin clay because once again, I couldn't swirl what I had planned because it thickened up too fast, and I didn't even SB more than 5 seconds.
> 
> 
> Depends on what the seeds are.. There's a fun ongoing thread right now about bits in soap hehehe
> 
> Good luck on your soap! Don't forget a higher superfat and that 100% coconut will get thick really fast


I learnt that while mixing a while ago.Thank God I had no distraction and was concentrating all through.the batter thickened up real fast and it didnt need any Fragrance oil....it smells awesome


----------



## Kafayat Adebowale oyeniyi

Dawni said:


> I made soap this afternoon. Played around with Zany's faux seawater with a higher salt amount and less baking soda. I should not have added kaolin clay because once again, I couldn't swirl what I had planned because it thickened up too fast, and I didn't even SB more than 5 seconds.
> 
> 
> Depends on what the seeds are.. There's a fun ongoing thread right now about bits in soap hehehe
> 
> Good luck on your soap! Don't forget a higher superfat and that 100% coconut will get thick really fast


Thank you soo much for replying my post


----------



## Dawni

Dawni said:


> I made soap this afternoon. Played around with Zany's faux seawater with a higher salt amount and less baking soda. I should not have added kaolin clay because once again, I couldn't swirl what I had planned because it thickened up too fast, and I didn't even SB more than 5 seconds.


Cut soap is here! 


Kafayat Adebowale oyeniyi said:


> Thank you soo much for replying my post


You're very welcome


----------



## Micchi

After a couple of weeks to focus on the not-soap parts of getting ready to sell soap, I went back into the soap dungeon.

My INTENT was a small test batch. I had a new mica I wanted to put through its paces, and wanted to play around with a color combination that's been itching in the back of my mind.

And well, I had a bunch of scraps I needed to do something with, so a few soap balls sounded like a good idea.

And then I accidentally two loaves of soap.

Whoops.


----------



## Zing

Boxed up several cured soaps and plopped some essential-oil-dipped cotton balls.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Micchi said:


> After a couple of weeks to focus on the not-soap parts of getting ready to sell soap, I went back into the soap dungeon.
> 
> My INTENT was a small test batch. I had a new mica I wanted to put through its paces, and wanted to play around with a color combination that's been itching in the back of my mind.
> 
> And well, I had a bunch of scraps I needed to do something with, so a few soap balls sounded like a good idea.
> 
> And then I accidentally two loaves of soap.
> 
> Whoops.
> 
> View attachment 37148



very pretty cant wait to see them cut---oh and soap balls? is that a real thing?? if so how did you do it--I can only make so much confetti soap


----------



## Micchi

Marilyn Norgart said:


> very pretty cant wait to see them cut---oh and soap balls? is that a real thing?? if so how did you do it--I can only make so much confetti soap



I save scraps in a ziplock baggie immediately after creating the scraps, which keeps them malleable for a while.  I then just reach in the bag, grab a (gloved) handful, and squish it around until it's in a ball shape. Toss them in some mica and they're ready to go.


----------



## GreenDragon

Made two batches of soap this weekend.  I made a one pound batch for a co-worker that's been bugging me for some lavender scented soap.  Divided the batch in half and did a ghost swirl.  Turned out less ghosty than anticipated, but I like it. 

 The other batch was almost a disaster.  I had a sample of BB's Vanilla Oak I had received from a recent order.  I checked the label and it said it discolored to brown.  I decided to roll with it and added some olive leaf powder and a little kaolin clay hoping for a nice rich brown color.  What I didn't know (as it was not on the sample's LABEL, what that it accelerates CP soap like crazy (as I learned after the fact looking it up on the website).  And they don't lie - I had exactly 10 seconds after I added the lye to get that bad boy into the mold.  After two seconds of the SB I said a dirty word and grabbed the mold and scooped like mad!  Barely avoided soap on a stick by 5 seconds.  It went through gel phase over the next 30 minutes, and I kid you not, I was cutting into blocks in 2 hours LOL!  

*Lesson learned - always look up and don't rely on the labels*.  





Lavender





Vanilla Oak


----------



## Dawni

GreenDragon said:


> Made two batches of soap this weekend.  I made a one pound batch for a co-worker that's been bugging me for some lavender scented soap.  Divided the batch in half and did a ghost swirl.  Turned out less ghosty than anticipated, but I like it.
> 
> The other batch was almost a disaster.  I had a sample of BB's Vanilla Oak I had received from a recent order.  I checked the label and it said it discolored to brown.  I decided to roll with it and added some olive leaf powder and a little kaolin clay hoping for a nice rich brown color.  What I didn't know (as it was not on the sample's LABEL, what that it accelerates CP soap like crazy (as I learned after the fact looking it up on the website).  And they don't lie - I had exactly 10 seconds after I added the lye to get that bad boy into the mold.  After two seconds of the SB I said a dirty word and grabbed the mold and scooped like mad!  Barely avoided soap on a stick by 5 seconds.  It went through gel phase over the next 30 minutes, and I kid you not, I was cutting into blocks in 2 hours LOL!
> 
> *Lesson learned - always look up and don't rely on the labels*.
> 
> View attachment 37168
> 
> Lavender
> 
> View attachment 37170
> 
> Vanilla Oak


Seems to be the trend today lol my last soap went straight to thick batter in seconds too, unmolded and cut and even zapless all within 3hrs give or take.

The vanilla doesn't look like anything went wrong while you were soaping, and I love the lavender one


----------



## GreenDragon

Thanks @Dawni !  Early indications point to them being great soaps just based on the washing up


----------



## KiwiMoose

Micchi said:


> After a couple of weeks to focus on the not-soap parts of getting ready to sell soap, I went back into the soap dungeon.
> 
> My INTENT was a small test batch. I had a new mica I wanted to put through its paces, and wanted to play around with a color combination that's been itching in the back of my mind.
> 
> And well, I had a bunch of scraps I needed to do something with, so a few soap balls sounded like a good idea.
> 
> And then I accidentally two loaves of soap.
> 
> Whoops.
> 
> View attachment 37148


Those are two mighty fine 'accidental' loaves of soap


----------



## KiwiMoose

GreenDragon said:


> Made two batches of soap this weekend.  I made a one pound batch for a co-worker that's been bugging me for some lavender scented soap.  Divided the batch in half and did a ghost swirl.  Turned out less ghosty than anticipated, but I like it.
> 
> The other batch was almost a disaster.  I had a sample of BB's Vanilla Oak I had received from a recent order.  I checked the label and it said it discolored to brown.  I decided to roll with it and added some olive leaf powder and a little kaolin clay hoping for a nice rich brown color.  What I didn't know (as it was not on the sample's LABEL, what that it accelerates CP soap like crazy (as I learned after the fact looking it up on the website).  And they don't lie - I had exactly 10 seconds after I added the lye to get that bad boy into the mold.  After two seconds of the SB I said a dirty word and grabbed the mold and scooped like mad!  Barely avoided soap on a stick by 5 seconds.  It went through gel phase over the next 30 minutes, and I kid you not, I was cutting into blocks in 2 hours LOL!
> 
> *Lesson learned - always look up and don't rely on the labels*.
> 
> View attachment 37168
> 
> Lavender
> 
> View attachment 37170
> 
> Vanilla Oak


I really like your lavender one, and the Vanilla Oak looks and sounds lovely - very 'Vanilla Oakey'.  So lucky you managed to get it into the mould in time.

I had similar 'issues' today when I attempted to make an ombre soap - starting with one colour in the base, moving through to natural, and then through to a different colour on the top.  I used too much mica!  So the first colour in the bottom was very solid colour - and as i added more and more of the natural soap to lighten it, it pretty much stayed the same colour. Meanwhile the batter was at thick trace so as for trying to 'pour' layers into the mold, it was more like a plop, plop and spread with the spatula.  It was supposed to be a gentle colour palette, but I fear it will look like traffic lights when cut (solid bars of colour too - no graduation). BUT if you can get past the hideousness of the colours, I have to say that the fragrance is TO DIE FOR!  I will be buying again - Candle Science Plumeria.  I mixed 50% of that with 30% May Chang and 20% Orange (the citrus to try and slow trace - HAH!)


----------



## Dawni

That sounded like mine.. Plop plop and some farts when the air pockets were popped hahaha

I'm sure it'll look fine @KiwiMoose. In fact, since this is a trend, it'll continue and your soap will surprise you like ours, and it'll be awesome


----------



## Meena

Here are my soaps from last night.  They are a very modified bastille, 48% olive oil, with Zany's faux seawater, my first time using shea butter (15%), and the first soap with *no* coconut oil at all.  I added some sugar for bubbles.

I had an unexpected change of plan from the loaf mold and a "secret" flower or design of some kind, to individual silicone molds which I CPOP'd, so they aren't much to look at, but they are Mine! 







my picture is upside down  






I had fun making up the blue color, and put some Indigo hair powder in with the micas, TD, and pigment powder. (I used to paint in oils and acrylics.)


----------



## midnightsoaper

I made a couple of batches today (and prepped two for tomorrow!). One is just a basic soap (no color, no fragrance) with my favorite recipe to test out aloe juice as the water. The other is a soap I've been planning for a while! I started making soap dough in various colors around the beginning of Feb and I finally put them to use (nearly used up all my blue for the stone challenge though!). I'll post the cut in the gallery tomorrow  For now you get to see this nondescript slightly glittery black soap top. It's scented with All Souls Day from Nurture, absolutely amazing! I can't stop sniffing it


----------



## msunnerstood

midnightsoaper said:


> I made a couple of batches today (and prepped two for tomorrow!). One is just a basic soap (no color, no fragrance) with my favorite recipe to test out aloe juice as the water. The other is a soap I've been planning for a while! I started making soap dough in various colors around the beginning of Feb and I finally put them to use (nearly used up all my blue for the stone challenge though!). I'll post the cut in the gallery tomorrow  For now you get to see this nondescript slightly glittery black soap top. It's scented with All Souls Day from Nurture, absolutely amazing! I can't stop sniffing it  View attachment 37179
> View attachment 37178


I use aloe juice in place of half the water and love it!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

KiwiMoose said:


> I really like your lavender one, and the Vanilla Oak looks and sounds lovely - very 'Vanilla Oakey'.  So lucky you managed to get it into the mould in time.
> 
> I had similar 'issues' today when I attempted to make an ombre soap - starting with one colour in the base, moving through to natural, and then through to a different colour on the top.  I used too much mica!  So the first colour in the bottom was very solid colour - and as i added more and more of the natural soap to lighten it, it pretty much stayed the same colour. Meanwhile the batter was at thick trace so as for trying to 'pour' layers into the mold, it was more like a plop, plop and spread with the spatula.  It was supposed to be a gentle colour palette, but I fear it will look like traffic lights when cut (solid bars of colour too - no graduation). BUT if you can get past the hideousness of the colours, I have to say that the fragrance is TO DIE FOR!  I will be buying again - Candle Science Plumeria.  I mixed 50% of that with 30% May Chang and 20% Orange (the citrus to try and slow trace - HAH!)



I had all kinds of trouble with the Plumeria scent I bought but I love the smell so I bought more--now I will have to figure out what to do with it--whatever it is I am gonna have to be fast cuz it rices.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

midnightsoaper said:


> I made a couple of batches today (and prepped two for tomorrow!). One is just a basic soap (no color, no fragrance) with my favorite recipe to test out aloe juice as the water. The other is a soap I've been planning for a while! I started making soap dough in various colors around the beginning of Feb and I finally put them to use (nearly used up all my blue for the stone challenge though!). I'll post the cut in the gallery tomorrow  For now you get to see this nondescript slightly glittery black soap top. It's scented with All Souls Day from Nurture, absolutely amazing! I can't stop sniffing it  View attachment 37179
> View attachment 37178



interesting--I love the design on the plain bar!!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Meena said:


> Here are my soaps from last night.  They are a very modified bastille, 48% olive oil, with Zany's faux seawater, my first time using shea butter (15%), and the first soap with *no* coconut oil at all.  I added some sugar for bubbles.
> 
> I had an unexpected change of plan from the loaf mold and a "secret" flower or design of some kind, to individual silicone molds which I CPOP'd, so they aren't much to look at, but they are Mine!
> 
> View attachment 37180
> 
> 
> my picture is upside down
> 
> View attachment 37181
> 
> 
> I had fun making up the blue color, and put some Indigo hair powder in with the micas, TD, and pigment powder. (I used to paint in oils and acrylics.)
> 
> View attachment 37182



very very pretty Meena!!!



GreenDragon said:


> Made two batches of soap this weekend.  I made a one pound batch for a co-worker that's been bugging me for some lavender scented soap.  Divided the batch in half and did a ghost swirl.  Turned out less ghosty than anticipated, but I like it.
> 
> The other batch was almost a disaster.  I had a sample of BB's Vanilla Oak I had received from a recent order.  I checked the label and it said it discolored to brown.  I decided to roll with it and added some olive leaf powder and a little kaolin clay hoping for a nice rich brown color.  What I didn't know (as it was not on the sample's LABEL, what that it accelerates CP soap like crazy (as I learned after the fact looking it up on the website).  And they don't lie - I had exactly 10 seconds after I added the lye to get that bad boy into the mold.  After two seconds of the SB I said a dirty word and grabbed the mold and scooped like mad!  Barely avoided soap on a stick by 5 seconds.  It went through gel phase over the next 30 minutes, and I kid you not, I was cutting into blocks in 2 hours LOL!
> 
> *Lesson learned - always look up and don't rely on the labels*.
> 
> View attachment 37168
> 
> Lavender
> 
> View attachment 37170
> 
> Vanilla Oak



Nice color with the plum one and vanilla oak is such a pretty scent isn't it?  I got a sample of it with my first order from BB too


----------



## Dean

Unmolded unscented and uncolored faux sea water bars.  The color is an unappealing off white.

One of the edges broke off from sticking to the cavity mold.  Will try oiling mold next time.  I wonder if only minersl oil is acceptable for greasing molds.


----------



## Lin19687

i THOUGHT ABOUT SOAP TODAY 

sorry I am at work and we work in caps. not yelling


----------



## midnightsoaper

msunnerstood said:


> I use aloe juice in place of half the water and love it!



That's good to hear. It sure is more expensive than distilled water! I hope I love it too. I use very low coconut (only 10%), so anything I can use to increase the suds is probably worth it 



Marilyn Norgart said:


> interesting--I love the design on the plain bar!!



Thanks. I used a little plastic medicine cup. When I make these plain bars, I HAVE to do something distinctive to the top otherwise I'll get them all mixed up. I snap a pic and add it to my notes, but I never put labels on the drying rack....one of these days I'm probably going to regret that 

Just added the cut of the black soap to the gallery


----------



## Clarice

Made two batches of salt bars after having re-read the "what do you like about salt bars" thread https://here/ - - i realized the first time i read it i only absorbed about 15% - so TODAY i followed all the fabulous advice.  (Thank you to all who shared!!)

WHILE I was soaping in listened to the fabulous Ted Radio Hour - and in particular the episode "Gender, Power and Fairness"

It is simply fabulous and so very thought provoking.  I invite you to explore it, no matter which gender you are or identify with.  (Hope this is OK to say?  Mods, please tell me if I have crossed a line!)

Thank you for considering.  And thank you SO MUCH to you all for all your generously shared advice!

https://www.npr.org/programs/ted-radio-hour/689483208/gender-power-and-fairness


----------



## KiwiMoose

Dean said:


> Unmolded unscented and uncolored faux sea water bars.  The color is an unappealing off white.
> 
> One of the edges broke off from sticking to the cavity mold.  Will try oiling mold next time.  I wonder if only minersl oil is acceptable for greasing molds.


That's a lot of 'un's in one sentence. 



Meena said:


> Here are my soaps from last night.  They are a very modified bastille, 48% olive oil, with Zany's faux seawater, my first time using shea butter (15%), and the first soap with *no* coconut oil at all.  I added some sugar for bubbles.
> 
> I had an unexpected change of plan from the loaf mold and a "secret" flower or design of some kind, to individual silicone molds which I CPOP'd, so they aren't much to look at, but they are Mine!
> 
> View attachment 37180
> 
> 
> my picture is upside down
> 
> View attachment 37181
> 
> 
> I had fun making up the blue color, and put some Indigo hair powder in with the micas, TD, and pigment powder. (I used to paint in oils and acrylics.)
> 
> View attachment 37182


I love that mould with the imprint. Very nice!


----------



## Chris_S

midnightsoaper said:


> I made a couple of batches today (and prepped two for tomorrow!). One is just a basic soap (no color, no fragrance) with my favorite recipe to test out aloe juice as the water. The other is a soap I've been planning for a while! I started making soap dough in various colors around the beginning of Feb and I finally put them to use (nearly used up all my blue for the stone challenge though!). I'll post the cut in the gallery tomorrow  For now you get to see this nondescript slightly glittery black soap top. It's scented with All Souls Day from Nurture, absolutely amazing! I can't stop sniffing it  View attachment 37179
> View attachment 37178



Iv not tried aloe juice but iv tried aloe vera gel as half the water and its made a really nice bar of soap only used it the once but plan on using it more often. Are you planning on using aloe juice as all or just part of the water?


----------



## KiwiMoose

Tropical Beach Sunset!
My failed ombré soap looks ok if I give it a title such as this.
And because it smells like frangipani it works on so many levels.
Signed,
Not So Disappointed Kiwi


----------



## Clarice

@KiwiMoose I am going to have to thump you upside the head because every one of your "fails" makes each and every one of my "successes" look like crap!  LOL

Gorgeous, as usual!


----------



## midnightsoaper

Chris_S said:


> Iv not tried aloe juice but iv tried aloe vera gel as half the water and its made a really nice bar of soap only used it the once but plan on using it more often. Are you planning on using aloe juice as all or just part of the water?



I used it as 100% of the water. @KiwiMoose started a thread on aloe, I've posted there


----------



## Chris_S

midnightsoaper said:


> I used it as 100% of the water. @KiwiMoose started a thread on aloe, I've posted there



Awesome ill have a read when i get a chance.


----------



## amd

I don't NEED to make soap tonight, but I WANT to make soap, and can justify it by saying that two of my "old stock" soap are now out of stock, so replacing them with one soap is not hoarding... or something like that... Tonight's soap will be Pear Oatmeal Buttermilk and Honey soap. I'm going to use the same design I used in the HIWTK soap, but with gold, green and natural rather than gold, silver and natural colors. It should be wonderful. And then I have to do dishes... sigh. It's a never ending cycle.


----------



## Hendejm

KiwiMoose said:


> Tropical Beach Sunset!
> My failed ombré soap looks ok if I give it a title such as this.
> And because it smells like frangipani it works on so many levels.
> Signed,
> Not So Disappointed Kiwi
> View attachment 37212
> View attachment 37213


Beautiful!  Not quite an ombré soap...almost rainbow. Love the orange on top!


----------



## penelopejane

I like the top! 
Is there a cocktail that looks like that?  
Great name.


----------



## KiwiMoose

penelopejane said:


> I like the top!
> Is there a cocktail that looks like that?
> Great name.


Tequila Sunrise?


----------



## penelopejane

KiwiMoose said:


> Tequila Sunrise?


Even better!


----------



## Ginger Aneshansel

Today I made 3    1# batches with natural colorants of alkanet, madder root, and turmeric


----------



## penelopejane

Ginger Aneshansel said:


> Today I made 3    1# batches with natural colorants of alkanet, madder root, and turmeric


Good job. 
How much of each colour at did you use and did you just add it to your oils?


----------



## Ginger Aneshansel

KiwiMoose said:


> Tropical Beach Sunset!
> My failed ombré soap looks ok if I give it a title such as this.
> And because it smells like frangipani it works on so many levels.
> Signed,
> Not So Disappointed Kiwi
> View attachment 37212
> View attachment 37213


 Your soap is beautiful, it looks just like my morning sunrise on this very cold Southern Ohio morning, Beautiful.


----------



## Ginger Aneshansel

penelopejane said:


> Good job.
> How much of each colour at did you use and did you just add it to your oils?


Thank you, I have my colorants in olive oil that has been infusing for 6 weeks and longer, I add 1 tlbs ppo in these I added the colorant after trace, I sometimes do add the colorant before the lye solution.


----------



## reinbeau

Color morphing is fun to watch.  Nurture colors, scented with Lilac from Tamera - it's the best lilac on the market.  I had plenty of time to play.  The orange was last night after the pour.


----------



## melinda48

KiwiMoose said:


> Tropical Beach Sunset!
> My failed ombré soap looks ok if I give it a title such as this.
> And because it smells like frangipani it works on so many levels.
> Signed,
> Not So Disappointed Kiwi
> View attachment 37212
> View attachment 37213


I would call that a creative success - hardly a fai!


----------



## melinda48

Ginger Aneshansel said:


> Today I made 3    1# batches with natural colorants of alkanet, madder root, and turmeric


I like the subtle colors. Can’t wait to see them cut.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Little lime and coconut soaps. Made in the moulds I bought for the January challenge. Thought I’d better use them for something else


----------



## Clarice

@KiwiMoose 

You put the lime in the coconut
Drink it all up
........


----------



## KiwiMoose

Clarice said:


> @KiwiMoose
> 
> You put the lime in the coconut
> Drink it all up
> ........


That's what ive been singing all morning


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Clarice said:


> @KiwiMoose
> 
> You put the lime in the coconut
> Drink it all up
> ........



Kiwi seems to have drinking on her mind    I really like the shade of the soap Kiwi


----------



## KiwiMoose

I wanted a bit more distinction between the natural and the lime ( yes there are two colours in there) but I had to work quickly because the mixture was thickening up.  That's the second time when using coconut milk that it thickened.  Do ya think it's the coconut milk hurrying things along?  Last time I blamed the FO, but this time I used a different one that doesn't accelerate.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

its hard to see the coloring cuz of the glare off of the saran wrap but I think I can see 2 shades--did you use coconut scent? where did you get some that wont discolor--or did you use coconut milk and lime scent?


----------



## Terri E

Goldfish Soap!






Oats & Honey Soap! (Butterfly Swirl)


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

very nice!!!


----------



## Terri E

Marilyn Norgart said:


> very nice!!!



Thanks Marilyn!


----------



## Sudsy Addictions

I made some Aqua di Gio shampoo and and yummy bay rum soap. <3


----------



## DWinMadison

KiwiMoose said:


> Tropical Beach Sunset!
> My failed ombré soap looks ok if I give it a title such as this.
> And because it smells like frangipani it works on so many levels.
> Signed,
> Not So Disappointed Kiwi
> View attachment 37212
> View attachment 37213



I admire your honesty, but it’s beautiful regardless of what you saw in your mind’s eye.


----------



## Meena

Clarice said:


> @KiwiMoose
> 
> You put the lime in the coconut
> Drink it all up
> ........



Aw darn it, i was gonna say that!!!!


----------



## Meena

Terri E said:


> Goldfish Soap!
> 
> View attachment 37308
> 
> 
> Oats & Honey Soap! (Butterfly Swirl)
> 
> View attachment 37310



Fabulous!  I love the colors and pattern of your goldfish soap!


----------



## Meena

KiwiMoose said:


> Tropical Beach Sunset!
> My failed ombré soap looks ok if I give it a title such as this.
> And because it smells like frangipani it works on so many levels.
> Signed,
> Not So Disappointed Kiwi
> View attachment 37212
> View attachment 37213



Those are super pretty!  I don't see the fail.  They look beachy   Lots of water/ocean/beach soaps here lately.  Those just look So refreshing, Kiwi!!


----------



## Zing

My love affair and experimentation with lotion bars continues.  Tonight I made a small 3 oz batch with 1/3 each of castor oil, shea butter, beeswax.  Plus many drops of vitamin E oil, tea tree EO and lemongrass EO.  I've been researching the anti-fungal properties of castor oil and EOs.  Now I just need a name, ANTI-FUNGAL LOTION BAR just doesn't have a nice ring to it.


----------



## Meena

amd said:


> I don't NEED to make soap tonight, but I WANT to make soap
> Tonight's soap will be Pear Oatmeal Buttermilk and Honey soap. I'm going to use the same design I used in the HIWTK soap, but with gold, green and natural rather than gold, silver and natural colors.



Ha! Funny, I wanted to make soap today, too, but that will never happen on a work night.  Not ready for masterbatching.

Your plan sounds really pretty,  can't wait to see!! I'll soap vicariously through you.


----------



## Meena

Zing said:


> My love affair and experimentation with lotion bars continues.  Tonight I made a small 3 oz batch with 1/3 each of castor oil, shea butter, beeswax.  Plus many drops of vitamin E oil, tea tree EO and lemongrass EO.  I've been researching the anti-fungal properties of castor oil and EOs.  Now I just need a name, ANTI-FUNGAL LOTION BAR just doesn't have a nice ring to it.



How about something humorous, like Bug Out Bars?  Not that, but just to turn the wheels in that direction.


----------



## Terri E

Meena said:


> Fabulous!  I love the colors and pattern of your goldfish soap!



Thank you Meena, you are so kind


----------



## Meena

Jeez, no one to play with here at night, by the time I can come on the forum during the week.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Meena said:


> Jeez, no one to play with here at night, by the time I can come on the forum during the week.


knock knock...


----------



## KiwiMoose

I concur @Meena - no-one to play with.


----------



## Kerry K.

Yea!  My tiger soap was cut today and the colors and swirls look great.  What's also great is that it smells wonderful, too - Mayan Gold from WSP with extra patchouli and orange EO, plus some "exotic musk" and Tibetan black tea from SOS.  Spicy, citrus and clean-smelling at the same time!  Would definitely love this in the shower.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Kerry K. said:


> Yea!  My tiger soap was cut today and the colors and swirls look great.  What's also great is that it smells wonderful, too - Mayan Gold from WSP with extra patchouli and orange EO, plus some "exotic musk" and Tibetan black tea from SOS.  Spicy, citrus and clean-smelling at the same time!  Would definitely love this in the shower.View attachment 37321


Looks fab! And the fragrances match the look of the soap perfectly.


----------



## Rogue-Soaper

Terri E said:


> Goldfish Soap!
> 
> View attachment 37308
> 
> 
> Oats & Honey Soap! (Butterfly Swirl)
> 
> View attachment 37310


Very pretty


----------



## Terri E

Rogue-Soaper said:


> Very pretty



Thanks so much Rogue!


----------



## DWinMadison

Bent new swirling rods to fit my 6.75” small mold
Started preliminary designs on a slab cutting table until work got in the way
Tried to entice @HungryHawiian into assisting with 2 above.


----------



## midnightsoaper

Kerry K. said:


> Yea!  My tiger soap was cut today and the colors and swirls look great.  What's also great is that it smells wonderful, too - Mayan Gold from WSP with extra patchouli and orange EO, plus some "exotic musk" and Tibetan black tea from SOS.  Spicy, citrus and clean-smelling at the same time!  Would definitely love this in the shower.



Very nice, the colors and fragrance are a perfect combo!

Today I prepped a few batches for next week (testing silk, no castor, and kaolin clay in 3 small batches of my favorite recipe). I also made a 2lb batch of soap dough.


----------



## KiwiMoose

midnightsoaper said:


> Very nice, the colors and fragrance are a perfect combo!
> 
> Today I prepped a few batches for next week (testing silk, no castor, and kaolin clay in 3 small batches of my favorite recipe). I also made a 2lb batch of soap dough.
> 
> View attachment 37329


Such pretty colours!


----------



## Clarice

@midnightsoaper  - what is soap dough?  Is that it in those pretty colors?  In another thread neatness was discussed - I think you win the prize!


----------



## amd

Buying more buttermilk because I did not get my soap made earlier this week and the buttermilk I was going to use has now gone off. I am going to make my pear soap this weekend, I solemnly swear (like a sailor). Other endeavors have been trying to catch up on forum reading as I haven't really been here in 2 weeks. I have a laundry list of behind the scenes tasks to do as well: Photos, listings, newsletter, and bookwork. Meh, I'm boring.


----------



## squeakapoo

Zing said:


> My love affair and experimentation with lotion bars continues.  Tonight I made a small 3 oz batch with 1/3 each of castor oil, shea butter, beeswax.  Plus many drops of vitamin E oil, tea tree EO and lemongrass EO.  I've been researching the anti-fungal properties of castor oil and EOs.  Now I just need a name, ANTI-FUNGAL LOTION BAR just doesn't have a nice ring to it.


Antifungal in the Jungle!


----------



## midnightsoaper

KiwiMoose said:


> Such pretty colours!



Thanks  The blue & green weren't quite the shades I was going for, guess I'm going to have to make more soap 



Clarice said:


> @midnightsoaper  - what is soap dough?  Is that it in those pretty colors?  In another thread neatness was discussed - I think you win the prize!



Ha, neatness! You should have seen what it looked like after I moved them to the cutting board that I forgot lol (they're too floppy without a solid surface underneath). I won't forget again 

Soap dough is just soap with a playdough consistency. After setting up, its wrapped in plastic and sealed up so the moisture doesn't evaporate while it cures. It's what I used to make the planets in my galaxy soap and the stones for the February challenge.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

made 2 batches aloe vera soap.  was going to try CPOP but my oven seems to be real wacky on the temps. so put the boxes on them and covered with towels.  just gave them a quick check and they are mostly gelled so now I need to leave them alone. I need to line my new slab mold and get it ready for tomorrow.  I figured since its gonna snow I am going to make soap.  oh and enjoy mounds bar cocktails!!  let the storm begin!!


----------



## DWinMadison

Marilyn Norgart said:


> made 2 batches aloe vera soap.  was going to try CPOP but my oven seems to be real wacky on the temps. so put the boxes on them and covered with towels.  just gave them a quick check and they are mostly gelled so now I need to leave them alone. I need to line my new slab mold and get it ready for tomorrow.  I figured since its gonna snow I am going to make soap.  oh and enjoy mounds bar cocktails!!  let the storm begin!!



Recipe for Mounds Bar cocktail, please


----------



## KiwiMoose

midnightsoaper said:


> Thanks  The blue & green weren't quite the shades I was going for, guess I'm going to have to make more soap


Gee - what a bummer!


----------



## Meena

amd said:


> Buying more buttermilk because I did not get my soap made earlier this week and the buttermilk I was going to use has now gone off. I am going to make my pear soap this weekend, I solemnly swear (like a sailor). Other endeavors have been trying to catch up on forum reading as I haven't really been here in 2 weeks. I have a laundry list of behind the scenes tasks to do as well: Photos, listings, newsletter, and bookwork. Meh, I'm boring.



Stuff's gotta be done.  That behind the scenes stuff is a killer.  I used to have a website for the jewelry I made and some other stuff, and the photos and listing write-ups and paypal linking and yadda yadda, aaarrghhh!  It was a second full-time job. I'm sure *You* are Not boring!

Ever make your own buttermilk with milk and vinegar?


----------



## cmzaha

Dean said:


> Unmolded unscented and uncolored faux sea water bars.  The color is an unappealing off white.
> 
> One of the edges broke off from sticking to the cavity mold.  Will try oiling mold next time.  I wonder if only mineral oil is acceptable for greasing molds.


I use Pam when I use my plastic molds. Works great and vaseline also works


----------



## Clarice

@Dean  - someone suggested anhydrous lanolin (sorry I forget who!)  - I tried that and my soap popped out like a charm and my hands felt great!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

DWinMadison said:


> Recipe for Mounds Bar cocktail, please



hot cocoa, coconut rum and whipped cream for the top, they are so good


----------



## DWinMadison

Well, I’ve been thinking through parenting adult children and needed a distraction, so...  I guess you call this a modified mantra swirl.

Colors: white, deep periwinkle, matte teal, black
EOs: grapefruit, anise (yes, trying it again) and lavender


----------



## Misschief

Ohhhhhhhh... love that swirl!!

Parenting adult children??? Yikes.... no wonder you needed a distraction. (Let them be your guide.)


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

DWinMadison said:


> Well, I’ve been thinking through parenting adult children and needed a distraction, so...  I guess you call this a modified mantra swirl.
> 
> Colors: white, deep periwinkle, matte teal, black
> EOs: grapefruit, anise (yes, trying it again) and lavender
> View attachment 37356
> View attachment 37357
> View attachment 37358



oh come on you love the anise just admit it!!!  love the swirls and the contrast. I am just getting ready to do my tall and skinny half and half again but it isn't going to be anywhere near as fancy as yours.  your scents sound amazing.  but where are the blues?


----------



## DWinMadison

Marilyn Norgart said:


> oh come on you love the anise just admit it!!!  love the swirls and the contrast. I am just getting ready to do my tall and skinny half and half again but it isn't going to be anywhere near as fancy as yours.  your scents sound amazing.  but where are the blues?


HOPEFULLY there’s teal hiding in there. And periwinkle. We’ll see after gel.


----------



## DWinMadison

Marilyn Norgart said:


> oh come on you love the anise just admit it!!!  love the swirls and the contrast. I am just getting ready to do my tall and skinny half and half again but it isn't going to be anywhere near as fancy as yours.  your scents sound amazing.  but where are the blues?


I haven’t tried my tall mold yet. Wish I’d thought of it for this one.


----------



## Zing

DWinMadison said:


> Well, I’ve been thinking through parenting adult children and needed a distraction, so...  I guess you call this a modified mantra swirl.
> 
> Colors: white, deep periwinkle, matte teal, black
> EOs: grapefruit, anise (yes, trying it again) and lavender
> View attachment 37356
> View attachment 37357
> View attachment 37358


Oh this is going to be painful to wait for the cut!!


----------



## Zing

I got my first issue of a soap magazine, a recent birthday gift subscription, called Making Soap Cosmetics & Candles!   Turned curing soaps.  Labeled a few gift soaps for visiting friends (they're headed back to @Marilyn Norgart's storm tomorrow).


----------



## DWinMadison

Thank you, brother. I am guardedly excited to see how this one carves up.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Zing said:


> I got my first issue of a soap magazine, a recent birthday gift subscription, called Making Soap Cosmetics & Candles!   Turned curing soaps.  Labeled a few gift soaps for visiting friends (they're headed back to @Marilyn Norgart's storm tomorrow).



tell em they should stay put, its coming down pretty good here


----------



## Zing

Maybe we'll settle in with some mounds bars cocktails!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Zing said:


> Maybe we'll settle in with some mounds bars cocktails!



just heard its only gonna be half of what they said!!! I hope they are right--I was just out shoveling a path to take the dog out--it is some wet heavy snow.  oh yeah ya gotta try the mounds bars  doesn't even taste like booze but I am finding a person can only drink so much hot chocolate


----------



## KiwiSoap

*100% Coconut Oil 20% Superfat with Fine Sea Salt*





Differing salt percentages: 0%, 25%, 50%, 100% (left to right)

I unmoulded these a little early to be able to cut the bars I'd made in half, which is why they look a little 'beaten'.
Thanks to those who helped me with this, and to all of _you_ here for inspiring me with all of _your_ soap photos!


----------



## DWinMadison

Zing said:


> Maybe we'll settle in with some mounds bars cocktails!


Low-carbing here, otherwise I’d be all over it. 24 lbs since Jan 2!


----------



## DWinMadison

Misschief said:


> Ohhhhhhhh... love that swirl!!
> 
> Parenting adult children??? Yikes.... no wonder you needed a distraction. (Let them be your guide.)



This one can’t even guide himself.  I dont know. I just make soap.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

DWinMadison said:


> Low-carbing here, otherwise I’d be all over it. 24 lbs since Jan 2!



good for you!!!


----------



## Sudsy Addictions

I made the one in the right, long pic tonight. It's  peppermint & ruby red grapefruit.  Some of the others include Aqua di Gio shampoo, dragon's blood & grapefruit, and bay rum & beer. It's s been a fun week!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

made a tube of confetti soap with pineapple/cilantro FO, my it smells good in here but...………………...I weighed it out in a little plastic solo cup and I was in a hurry when I got to the point of adding it----yes I "did" add it-----there was a little bit left in the glass and when I went back to clean up, the fo had melted the cup and I have stuck plastic on my counter. I guess I need to stick to using them for the micas.  I also made and orange soap and a tall and skinny 1/2&1/2.


----------



## DWinMadison

Was so excited. A friend gave me a bunch of soap supplies that she never used:  Lye, GV shortening, castor oil, molds. I was busy pre-batching oils and had 3 batches drawn up and labeled. Then realized she had bought regular GV shortening instead of original. All 3 batches are basically ruined.


----------



## Meena

KiwiSoap said:


> *100% Coconut Oil 20% Superfat with Fine Sea Salt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Differing salt percentages: 0%, 25%, 50%, 100% (left to right)
> 
> I unmoulded these a little early to be able to cut the bars I'd made in half, which is why they look a little 'beaten'.
> Thanks to those who helped me with this, and to all of _you_ here for inspiring me with all of _your_ soap photos!



Good luck with that soap.  I've never believed in it after my first week here and reading 100 times how SF just goes down the drain.  I'll be very curious to hear how your skin tolerates 100% CO.  I doubt mine would.


----------



## Meena

DWinMadison said:


> Was so excited. A friend gave me a bunch of soap supplies that she never used:  Lye, GV shortening, castor oil, molds. I was busy pre-batching oils and had 3 batches drawn up and labeled. Then realized she had bought regular GV shortening instead of original. All 3 batches are basically ruined.



Oh aaarrgghhhhh!!!!!
Funny how nothing good ever follows, "I was so excited. ..."


----------



## DWinMadison

Meena said:


> Oh aaarrgghhhhh!!!!!
> Funny how nothing good ever follows, "I was so excited. ..."



True. So, I wasted most of the other supplies she gave me, and a couple of hours.


----------



## KiwiSoap

Meena said:


> Good luck with that soap.  I've never believed in it after my first week here and reading 100 times how SF just goes down the drain.  I'll be very curious to hear how your skin tolerates 100% CO.  I doubt mine would.


Thanks Meena, yes, I'd been warned that 100% CO may not be nice for my skin, but I was interested in seeing what CO behaved like compared to OO (what a difference!) and someone suggested making salt bars out of it. This way gives me an experience and I can see what the varying levels of salt are like, these bars will be hidden away for a long time though. Next weekend I graduate past single-oil soaps!


----------



## KiwiMoose

DWinMadison said:


> True. So, I wasted most of the other supplies she gave me, and a couple of hours.


On no!  what a shame.


----------



## KiwiMoose

I made some little tiny leaves and flowers to go on top of soap.  I used some silicone moulds I bought ( I think they were for icing cakes).  I also plucked a few leaves out of the garden and slopped a bit of batter on them while I was at it - to see if that works just as well.  Hoping they all turn out OK - or at least some of them, so i can try them.


----------



## Meena

I checked in on my curing soaps, took off all the 90 degree edges with a veggie peeler, and wrapped the oldest ones in gift wrap from Dollar Tree just cos.    This freed up space in my curing bins, so I reorganized them, and now have room for more soap! !  

Also, cut off a piece of an end piece of my Henna and Indigo soap for face wash testing, and I like it so far.  This 9th soap has just 7.6% CO and a cleansing of 5.  I can't remember if it was @lenarenee , @cmzaha , or someone else who wanted to know about the lather and color, can't find my note!!  But at 13 days, the lather is thick and creamy, and completely white, no color transfer.  

ETA: It was @SaltedFig, and pics have been uploaded to original thread here https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/cut-the-hp-soap-i-made-last-night.74024/page-2#post-756410

@Dean , I'm going to leave the jury out another week to be sure, but I went 9 minutes before putting 1/3 normal amount of face cream on, so was pleased with the 1st use.

The C-0 is still pretty soft, so that needs at least till around the 20th before I test it.  The salt water didn't make any difference out of the chute, like it usually does.  I wonder if the bicarbonate soda in the faux seawater changes what salt does in a batch?


----------



## Meena

DWinMadison said:


> True. So, I wasted most of the other supplies she gave me, and a couple of hours.



Take heart -- you are not the first soaper to have a misfortune ... or several    Waste is detestable in general, of course, but sometimes it's just part of life.


----------



## DWinMadison

Meena said:


> I checked in on my curing soaps, took off all the 90 degree edges with a veggie peeler, and wrapped the oldest ones in gift wrap from Dollar Tree just cos.    This freed up space in my curing bins, so I reorganized them, and now have room for more soap! !
> 
> Also, cut off a piece of an end piece of my Henna and Indigo soap for face wash testing, and I like it so far.  This 9th soap has just 7.6% CO and a cleansing of 5.  I can't remember if it was @lenarenee , @cmzaha , or someone else who wanted to know about the lather and color, can't find my note!!  But at 13 days, the lather is thick and creamy, no bubbles noticed, and completely white, no color transfer.
> 
> @Dean , I'm going to leave the jury out another week to be sure, but I went 9 minutes before putting 1/3 normal amount of face cream on, so was pleased with the 1st use.
> 
> The C-0 is still pretty soft, so that needs at least till around the 20th before I test it.  The salt water didn't make any difference out of the chute, like it usually does.  I wonder if the bicarbonate soda in the faux seawater changes what salt does in a batch?



Isn’t that overly brave to test a soap on your face?


----------



## Meena

KiwiMoose said:


> I made some little tiny leaves and flowers ... I used some silicone moulds I bought ... I also plucked a few leaves out of the garden and slopped a bit of batter on them while I was at it - to see if that works just as well..



Have you ever considered getting silicone or liquid rubber and making your own molds?  I think that would be right up your alley.    I've been tempted to try it, just not pulled the trigger yet.  Anyway, I'm afraid those batter covered leaves are gonna turn to mushy brown yuck.  I hope not.


----------



## Meena

DWinMadison said:


> Isn’t that overly brave to test a soap on your face?



LOL, I never thought of it ... Probably because all my soaps are designed for face and have been better than my old regular soaps. How would I have known that before testing, though?  Just my formulation and some luck.  

My body skin wouldn't be an accurate test for face soap, since the rest of my skin can tolerate a wider range of formulas.  In fact, anything my face doesn't love is going in the shower, so I have soap for a few months.


----------



## Dawni

@KiwiMoose was just yesterday looking at some leaves and was thinking if I can spread some soap batter on them and let them dry, then peel off the leaf and get a leaf shaped imprint. Like they do chocolate. I'm excited to see what you've made!

I test on my face as well. My body actually likes a high coconut oil soap but my face is the one that's been needing trials. The rest of my family members report looking and feeling better since they started using my soap but I can't say the same for myself. Go figure..



DWinMadison said:


> True. So, I wasted most of the other supplies she gave me, and a couple of hours.


Call me stupid but why would that ruin your batches? What's in GV shortening? Couldn't you reverse engineer your recipe?

If anyone is familiar with Love Raw from the UK? They have these powders to make smoothies or mix with your food, and I happen to have an old pack called Skinfood. Since no one has opened it and it's expiring soon I decided to infuse the powder in olive oil.

So earlier today I made soap with that infusion, at 50% of my oils. Raw soap and even the gelled soap looked like my sandalwood soap but I'm gonna wait til I unmold to see and show you guys what it looks like.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Meena said:


> Have you ever considered getting silicone or liquid rubber and making your own molds?  I think that would be right up your alley.    I've been tempted to try it, just not pulled the trigger yet.  Anyway, I'm afraid those batter covered leaves are gonna turn to mushy brown yuck.  I hope not.


Yes - I have strongly considered it. Still tempted to try, but don't really want to outlay a small fortune on all there equipment when I'd rather be spending it on soap.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

KiwiMoose said:


> Yes - I have strongly considered it. Still tempted to try, but don't really want to outlay a small fortune on all there equipment when I'd rather be spending it on soap.



did the leaves work? that is interesting


----------



## Misschief

DWinMadison said:


> Was so excited. A friend gave me a bunch of soap supplies that she never used:  Lye, GV shortening, castor oil, molds. I was busy pre-batching oils and had 3 batches drawn up and labeled. Then realized she had bought regular GV shortening instead of original. All 3 batches are basically ruined.



Can you not just rerun your recipe through a calculator, using the regular GV shortening instead for the original?


----------



## Hendejm

Misschief said:


> Can you not just rerun your recipe through a calculator, using the regular GV shortening instead for the original?


Agreed!  I would think you could just rerun the new shortening thru calc and adjust accordingly.


----------



## Misschief

I made a test batch of Whipped Butter Cream Bubble Bath yesterday and put it in a jar this morning. This is what didn't fit in the jar and will be used for a test bath later today. It's scented with Avobath (Lush dupe). If I like it, I may consider adding it to my product line.


----------



## Hendejm

Misschief said:


> I made a test batch of Whipped Butter Cream Bubble Bath yesterday and put it in a jar this morning. This is what didn't fit in the jar and will be used for a test bath later today. It's scented with Avobath (Lush dupe). If I like it, I may consider adding it to my product line.
> 
> View attachment 37374


Buttercream sounds awesome!!


----------



## Misschief

Hendejm said:


> Buttercream sounds awesome!!


I'm loving the texture. I'll let you know what I think of it after my bath.


----------



## DWinMadison

Misschief said:


> Can you not just rerun your recipe through a calculator, using the regular GV shortening instead for the original?


That’s a great question. Can you even use GV shortening?  I don’t see it on soapcalc.  I’m not sure there is any guarantee of what “vegetable oils” are in it.  Original GV was tallow and palm.


----------



## DWinMadison

We can never know about the [soap] to come
but we think about [it] anyway.

Read more:  Carly Simon - Anticipation Lyrics | MetroLyrics 

Ellie says, “Let’s cut it already.”


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

DWinMadison said:


> That’s a great question. Can you even use GV shortening?  I don’t see it on soapcalc.  I’m not sure there is any guarantee of what “vegetable oils” are in it.  Original GV was tallow and palm.



is GV the new Crisco with palm in it? if so I did use that for awhile with out issues.  try googling it


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

DWinMadison said:


> We can never know about the [soap] to come
> but we think about [it] anyway.
> 
> Read more:  Carly Simon - Anticipation Lyrics | MetroLyrics
> 
> Ellie says, “Let’s cut it already.”




I agree, cut it already!! cute dog too


----------



## DWinMadison

Marilyn Norgart said:


> is GV the new Crisco with palm in it? if so I did use that for awhile with out issues.  try googling it


Best I can tell, there are 3 GV shortenings:  Original (tallow and palm), “regular” GV with tallow and “vegetable oils” and GV All-vegetable, which I’m guessing is cottonseed oil like Crisco.  If anyone has more/better information please pass it along.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

DWinMadison said:


> Best I can tell, there are 3 GV shortenings:  Original (tallow and palm), “regular” GV with tallow and “vegetable oils” and GV All-vegetable, which I’m guessing is cottonseed oil like Crisco.  If anyone has more/better information please pass it along.



ok I was wondering if you were talking about the "new" Crisco recipe


----------



## Misschief

On Soapcalc, I use the Crisco setting; there are two, Crisco old and Crisco new with Palm.


----------



## Ginger Aneshansel

I cut my charcoal and clay,  this was the first time I ever attempted a drop swirl,  I believe I cut to soon as it dragged the swirl across the soap. I believe I will be able to clean it up a bit.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Ginger Aneshansel said:


> I cut my charcoal and clay,  this was the first time I ever attempted a drop swirl,  I believe I cut to soon as it dragged the swirl across the soap. I believe I will be able to clean it up a bit.



cool--its kinda freudien


----------



## DWinMadison

Ginger Aneshansel said:


> I cut my charcoal and clay,  this was the first time I ever attempted a drop swirl,  I believe I cut to soon as it dragged the swirl across the soap. I believe I will be able to clean it up a bit.



Sorry for the bad news on your CT.  Kidding!  I’m kidding.  I’m a hospital administrator...occupational hazard!  It’s beautiful


----------



## DWinMadison

DWinMadison said:


> We can never know about the [soap] to come
> but we think about [it] anyway.
> 
> Read more:  Carly Simon - Anticipation Lyrics | MetroLyrics
> 
> Ellie says, “Let’s cut it already.”




Hey, y’all might make a decent soaper out of me yet!
Modified Mantra...or something

https://www.soapmakingforum.com/index.php?threads/Modified-Mantra...or-something.74229/


----------



## Meena

KiwiMoose said:


> Yes - I have strongly considered it. Still tempted to try, but don't really want to outlay a small fortune on all there equipment when I'd rather be spending it on soap.



I think all you need is the goo, the catalyst, and something leak-proof (and possibly disposable) to pour the whole mess in.  @IrishLass uses Alumilite High Strength-3 silicone (which Kevin Devine calls rubber).  I haven't priced the Alumilite but I think that will be the bulk of the cost.  ETA: a  1 pound can is $27.50 from the manufacturer

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Meena

[QUOTE="DWinMadison, post: 756340, member: 8731"

Ellie says, “Let’s cut it already.”[/QUOTE]

Uh! She's gorgeous!  Part Basenji?


----------



## Misschief

Misschief said:


> I'm loving the texture. I'll let you know what I think of it after my bath.


So I'm all clean and feeling very pampered. I like this stuff. A better bathtub faucet might get me more bubbles but it bubbled up quite nicely and I feel nice and soft.


----------



## msunnerstood

Nothing soap today but I am making baby bum butter


----------



## reinbeau

Pineapple Cilantro in the mold and at my gelling station. I'll miss it when the fire goes out for the season! Scent is from Tamera, and it is just delightful. It discolors a bit but I work with it.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

I made a soap yesterday using pineapple and cilantro from BB//I liked it but it smells real sweet (kinda sicky sweet) it did smell like pineapple.  did your scent smell real sweet too? your loaf looks nice!!


----------



## Meena

reinbeau said:


> Pineapple Cilantro in the mold and at my gelling station. I'll miss it when the fire goes out for the season! Scent is from Tamera, and it is just delightful. It discolors a bit but I work with it. View attachment 37402



Hearth and Home and soap!


----------



## Meena

Kerry K. said:


> Yea!  My tiger soap was cut today and the colors and swirls look great.  View attachment 37321



I remain fascinated and in love with that deep maroon color.  How did you get it?


----------



## reinbeau

DWinMadison said:


> This one can’t even guide himself.  I dont know. I just make soap.


I hear you. I've got a34 year old son that lives with us. He works but is socially awkward. Basically he's a useful recluse.... So I make soap. He did build me a wonderful soap room though... He's a good boy. 





Marilyn Norgart said:


> I made a soap yesterday using pineapple and cilantro from BB//I liked it but it smells real sweet (kinda sicky sweet) it did smell like pineapple.  did your scent smell real sweet too? your loaf looks nice!!


I don't think it's too sweet, and it does smell like pineapple. Here is a picture of the discoloration from my last batch. I used TD to get that creamy tan.


----------



## Meena

reinbeau said:


> He did build me a wonderful soap room though... He's a good boy.



_INDEED_ ... a most wonderful soap room, it is!!


----------



## reinbeau

reinbeau said:


> Here is a picture of the discoloration from my last batch (Pineapple Cilantro). I used TD to get that creamy tan.


Sorry, I had to quote this to get the picture to upload.


----------



## KiwiMoose

reinbeau said:


> I hear you. I've got a34 year old son that lives with us. He works but is socially awkward. Basically he's a useful recluse.... So I make soap. He did build me a wonderful soap room though... He's a good boy.


We have one of those too - he's my partner's son.  He spent the ENTIRE DAY yesterday (Sunday) in his bedroom.  Came out to eat dinner, then went back in.

Reinbeau - love the soap!  Colours look perfect for the fragrance.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Here’s my little leafy decorations @Dawni. The ones on the top left are the ones where I used real leaves. All I can say is - choose your leaves wisely! Needs to be firm and waxy. The ones that weren’t all broke.


----------



## Dawni

@reinbeau I like the colors despite the discoloration


KiwiMoose said:


> We have one of those too - he's my partner's son.  He spent the ENTIRE DAY yesterday (Sunday) in his bedroom.  Came out to eat dinner, then went back in.


I have a teenage version lol

I cut leftovers from yesterday's brownie soap into thin small squares. Will probably shred the thicker ones for more confetti soap, but I tried a really thin one and it's good for about 3 hand washes.

Inspired by the monthly challenge here when I was new, I now have travel soaps hehehe




I'm just hoping no one mistakes them for those thin chocolate mints and puts one in their mouth lol


KiwiMoose said:


> View attachment 37416
> Here’s my little leafy decorations @Dawni. The ones on the top left are the ones where I used real leaves. All I can say is - choose your leaves wisely! Needs to be firm and waxy. The ones that weren’t all broke.
> View attachment 37415


Awesome! At least we know real leaves will work with some effort. Love your leaves and flowers! Are the rest from a mold? Excited to see what you do with them.


----------



## Ginger Aneshansel

Marilyn Norgart said:


> cool--its kinda freudien


Thank You



DWinMadison said:


> Sorry for the bad news on your CT.  Kidding!  I’m kidding.  I’m a hospital administrator...occupational hazard!  It’s beautiful


Thank You


----------



## amd

Meena said:


> Ever make your own buttermilk with milk and vinegar?


I have for baking, not sure I want to tackle it for soapmaking. This time around I portioned out the buttermilk to small batch quantities, labeled it and threw it in the freezer so at least next time I fail to make soap I'm only wasting 4oz rather than a full quart.

I did make my soap this weekend and got most of my behind the scenes stuff done. I'll cut the soap today and post pics later. It turned out to be a bear of a soap as I had forgotten the FO accelerates, but it worked out for the design. I just wasn't mentally prepared for it.


----------



## Meena

KiwiMoose said:


> View attachment 37416
> Here’s my little leafy decorations @Dawni. The ones on the top left are the ones where I used real leaves. All I can say is - choose your leaves wisely! Needs to be firm and waxy. The ones that weren’t all broke.
> View attachment 37415



Looks good!  The mould leaves have nice detail and shape, and the sunflowers are super cute.


----------



## IrishLass

I haven't done anything soapy today.... yet..... but I will later on, sort of.... I'll be ordering some stuff to make the *solid dish soap detergent/paste* that Mischief made the other day.




DWinMadison said:


> Ellie says, “Let’s cut it already.”



Sorry for the hijack, but wow!!! Your Ellie looks just like our  TiTi (short for Nefertiti), one of the 2 family dogs we had when I was growing up. Titi was part Basenji. We also had her bother from the same litter, named Tut (my mom who named them was obsessed with everything Egypt, lol). Tut looked exactly like Titi, only he had black markings on his head that gave him a Dracula look. Tut was 'my' dog, if you know what I mean.  I'll have to do some digging, but I'll see if I can possibly find a pic or 2 and post them elsewhere and tell a little about the story of how they became part of our family (it was very interesting). They both have been gone over the Rainbow Bridge, as they say, for years now.


IrishLass


----------



## Sudsy Addictions

What soapy thing have you done today? I made these 2 batches. <3 Red and gray is Sandalwood & Blood Orange, and the blue swirl is Peppermint & Ruby Red Grapefruit.  <3 (Sorry for the "great" pic quality on the first one. It ended up spilling in transport.) Inerestingly, both came from the same recipe, but were mixed at different temps. Is that why one was fluid and the other was thicker (able to mound up)?

Anyhow, thanks for looking!


----------



## Dawni

Sudsy Addictions said:


> What soapy thing have you done today? I made these 2 batches. <3 Red and gray is Sandalwood & Blood Orange, and the blue swirl is Peppermint & Ruby Red Grapefruit.  <3 (Sorry for the "great" pic quality on the first one. It ended up spilling in transport.) Inerestingly, both came from the same recipe, but were mixed at different temps. Is that why one was fluid and the other was thicker (able to mound up)?
> 
> Anyhow, thanks for looking!


Those look good! Temps play a big part, so that's probably it, also fragrances.

I got everything ready for beer soap. Hoping to get it done this afternoon.


----------



## reinbeau

I am really loving do swirls these days. The cut of Pineapple Cilantro


----------



## KiwiMoose

reinbeau said:


> I am really loving do swirls these days. The cut of Pineapple Cilantro View attachment 37432


Me likey!



Dawni said:


> Those look good! Temps play a big part, so that's probably it, also fragrances.
> 
> I got everything ready for beer soap. Hoping to get it done this afternoon.


I’m doing a beer soap this arvo too!


----------



## Meena

Took out my jar of LS paste last night, mixed 14 ounces of it with equal part distilled water, and it's almost all dissolved tonight.  I didn't put any borax or anything this time, except some Bergamot EO (one of my favorites), and did not get any foam head this time.  Hmmm, I thought that 'head' could always be expected, but I guess not! 





 [Yes, my Ball jar is green.]


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

reinbeau said:


> I am really loving do swirls these days. The cut of Pineapple Cilantro View attachment 37432



gorgeous


----------



## DWinMadison

Meena said:


> Took out my jar of LS paste last night, mixed 4 ounces of it with equal part distilled water, and it's almost all dissolved tonight.  I didn't put any borax or anything this time, except some Bergamot EO (one of my favorites), and did not get any foam head this time.  Hmmm, I thought that 'head' could always be expected, but I guess not!
> 
> View attachment 37433
> [Yes, my Ball jar is green.]


Pardon my ignorance.  What is LS paste?



reinbeau said:


> I am really loving do swirls these days. The cut of Pineapple Cilantro View attachment 37432


Beautiful. You nailed the colors.


----------



## Captivating

I was inspired by the salt bar thread today, and made my first 50% salt bars. I wasn't going to tackle cutting them in time, so I opted to put them into single cavity molds. Now just waiting to unmold them. I might just do it tomorrow since it's already late here.



DWinMadison said:


> Pardon my ignorance.  What is LS paste?


LS = Liquid Soap


----------



## DWinMadison

Captivating said:


> LS = Liquid Soap


Oops. Duh.  Thanks.


----------



## Captivating

I forget too, sometimes


----------



## amd

Finally got the app to work on my phone so here's the photos of my latest soapy endeavor: Pear OMH made with ground oatmeal, buttermilk, and honey. Used my 1% stearic acid recipe.
View attachment 37459





Next project will be video editing.


----------



## Dawni

amd said:


> Finally got the app to work on my phone so here's the photos of my latest soapy endeavor: Pear OMH made with ground oatmeal, buttermilk, and honey. Used my 1% stearic acid recipe.
> View attachment 37459
> View attachment 37460
> 
> 
> Next project will be video editing.


Very nice! And you just reminded me to tackle oatmeal. It's been on my to do list and I just keep forgetting. 

I finally made beer soap, after getting my beer ready two days ago and not getting time to soap. It's past midnight so I'll post the cut tomorrow. Here's the yummy smelling batter though. Too bad it doesn't stay. Nice n fluid. I'm happy.


----------



## SoapySuds

I made a Castile type soap, and grated up some utility bars for laundry. Oh, and I did laundry. No scent no dye and the clothes had no smell. It was weirdly wonderful!

Ok, technically there may have been some dye in the one bar I shredded, but very little. Most the other utility bars have some colorant.


----------



## katemz

I  worked on my Avocado Soap. Made two different batches. The 3rd photo their all from the same batch it seized up on me because of EO had to work fast got a lil burnt along the way with the last photo one, nothing serious but it stinged . Also got new gloves after that are more easier to keep on and manage while working.


----------



## Meena

katemz said:


> I  worked on my Avocado Soap. Made two different batches. The 3rd photo their all from the same batch it seized up on me because of EO had to work fast got a lil burnt along the way with the last photo one, nothing serious but it stinged . Also got new gloves after that are more easier to keep on and manage while working. View attachment 37502
> View attachment 37503
> View attachment 37504



Gosh, those are lovely!  Your stamp is super cute!!  Is that a hedgehog? Love it to death!   I want a stamp some day -- need to shop the possibilities now because I'm so inspired by your little critter!!


----------



## KiwiMoose

katemz said:


> I  worked on my Avocado Soap. Made two different batches. The 3rd photo their all from the same batch it seized up on me because of EO had to work fast got a lil burnt along the way with the last photo one, nothing serious but it stinged . Also got new gloves after that are more easier to keep on and manage while working. View attachment 37502
> View attachment 37503
> View attachment 37504


Very cute!  Love the look of your soap. How did you get the little spotty bits - are they oatmeal?


----------



## SoapySuds

Unmolded my 'lemon Castile' soap. Seriously, why do I say yes to mystery oils?!?!?!?!?!? I *think* it was oo. Super soft, smells like lemon chiffon, and I didn't add any smells or flavoring! Read six books on soap making from kindle unlimited (I feel like I read one book six times). Became mortified over melt and pour ingredients, rolled my eyes over people not understanding the relationship between lye and fats in soap and convinced my aging father to use my utility soap in his laundry. I need people to use it so I can make more. And plotting a swirl pour later today.

I may have a soap problem.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Moved soap around--needed to get it out of my soaping area--so upstairs it went. only have my very latest soap downtstairs. now I have room for more, which I am currently thinking about getting up and doing


----------



## Aquamarine56

I'm trying a new recipe. Coconut oil, Shea butter and cocoa butter for the hard oils. Very keen to see if it's going to be lovely. I've been using vegetable oil to replace palm, but I understand only recently, that that's palm oil - I'm mortified.


----------



## Dawni

Aquamarine56 said:


> I'm trying a new recipe. Coconut oil, Shea butter and cocoa butter for the hard oils. Very keen to see if it's going to be lovely. I've been using vegetable oil to replace palm, but I understand only recently, that that's palm oil - I'm mortified.
> View attachment 37508


Cute soaps! What were your soft oils? 
It will be lovely. All my soaps bar the ones with lard have those three as hard oils too and they feel very nice I must say.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Aquamarine56 said:


> I'm trying a new recipe. Coconut oil, Shea butter and cocoa butter for the hard oils. Very keen to see if it's going to be lovely. I've been using vegetable oil to replace palm, but I understand only recently, that that's palm oil - I'm mortified.
> View attachment 37508


Nice moulds!


----------



## Meena

SoapySuds said:


> Unmolded my 'lemon Castile' soap. Seriously, why do I say yes to mystery oils?!?!?!?!?!? I *think* it was oo.



Curious how you use a lye calculator when you don't know what oil(s) you're using?


----------



## SoapySuds

Meena said:


> Curious how you use a lye calculator when you don't know what oil(s) you're using?


Well, I aim for an excess of lye. I’m pretty sure it was oo, at least that’s what I think she said it was. 
Since it’s older oil, I want to make sure all the oil is completely saponified. Since most oils with similar density and properties have relatively similar sap numbers, aiming for a -2% to -5% SF will ensure that most if not all will be saponified. I could have gone for a -20%, being that I believe it to be all oo, but not completely sure, went for a much smaller excess, plus I added some other oils: coconut and castor.
The lye will eventually lessen over time, leaving delicious bars of pure soap. No scent, except for random lemon scent that was unplanned.
And no, I’m not selling my soap. It’s mine!

 My precious.


----------



## penelopejane

SoapySuds said:


> I need people to use it so I can make more. And plotting a swirl pour later today.
> 
> I may have a soap problem.


Soap problem?  I don't think you have a soap problem!  Is there such a thing as a soap problem?  I am sure no one on this forum has a soap problem.


----------



## shunt2011

Finished beveling and shrink wrapping my 300 bars of soap.  I have plans to get at least 6 more batches done this weekend, maybe 12 if I get lucky.  That will give me a good lead for upcoming shows.   I also want to try making a soap that was mentioned in another thread.  2 different types of soap in one bar.   I'm going to make one of my regular recipes then once set put a salt soap on top of it.  I figure doing the regular recipe first and letting it do it's thing, once I put the salt soap on top I should be able to cut it in about 2.5-3 hours.   Hopefully I'll find time to do this.


----------



## SoapySuds

I found a small box of the first soap I ever made. I have dubbed it: Original Soap. I was sure I had used all of that soap. Apparently not. It’s hard. Smells like unflavored soap (shhh nobody eats soap). And it keeps appearing, like a nun’s bad habit.

Is it possible for DOS to be one giant DOS? nah, it’s unexpected colorant! Yes... yess... unexpected color.... let your soap sit for years and it colors itself! Yes... colors itself...

That’s my utility soap experiment underneath. It’s a lot. I need to convince my sister to use my utility soap for laundry. Yes... my next plan.

I didn’t do a swirl yesterday, but I did convince my handy neighbor and his power tools to repurpose some wood into a soap form. I may have traded some cheesegrater soap for some screws, time, and a hinge.... and as my husband confessed, the cheese grater soap is actually good soap, once you get around the giant chunks of steel cut oats.


----------



## amd

shunt2011 said:


> I'm going to make one of my regular recipes then once set put a salt soap on top of it.


Oooh! Let me know how this goes! I tried it once with a cupcake: Salt bar in the base and regular CP piped on top. It's the only time I've ever had cupcakes separate, so I assumed the two would not stick. Now I'm wondering if I had done the reverse, if they would have stuck... like maybe there's some magic in the timing of which is poured what. (Please tell me you know what I mean and that I do not sound like a rambling drunk who started with his wife leaving him and ended with a duck crossing the road...)

My tallow and cocoa butter order came in yesterday. I'm hoping work is slow enough today that I can leave work at noon. I'd like to get the cocoa butter tempered and portioned out, maybe even start getting the tallow portioned into baggies for masterbatching. This is my first time buying a huge 50lb block of tallow, so I was a tad bit shocked when I saw it! And... now I just realized that said 50lb block is sitting in the porch and there is no way I'm going to be able to lift it to the kitchen, much less get it down to the soap dungeon, so I'm probably going to have to wait for hubby to get home to tackle that.

Hubby and I are off for a weekend trip, so no soapy stuff happening this weekend. Next week will probably be packaging some soap, and maybe working on some soapy projects. I want to revisit the water absorption test, maybe do a side by side of castile, bastille, and the no-slime castile to test curing times (although I don't know how well that will really go, given that I didn't manage to revisit the water absorption test I was doing...), and make some small test batches of soap for a few FO's I have hanging around. And still need to edit those dang videos...


----------



## SoapySuds

amd said:


> This is my first time buying a huge 50lb block of tallow, so I was a tad bit shocked when I saw it! And... now I just realized that said 50lb block is sitting in the porch and there is no way I'm going to be able to lift it to the kitchen, much less get it down to the soap dungeon...



You had me at ‘soap dungeon’



I have a friend that asks me why I buy in super large quantities, 10lbs of cocoa butter, 20 packages of vegan chocolate chips, 35lb boxes of coconut oil that will never be liquid in my soap dungeon.... Seriously, I’m stealing that term.


----------



## cmzaha

amd said:


> My tallow and cocoa butter order came in yesterday. I'm hoping work is slow enough today that I can leave work at noon. I'd like to get the cocoa butter tempered and portioned out, maybe even start getting the tallow portioned into baggies for masterbatching. This is my first time buying a huge 50lb block of tallow, so I was a tad bit shocked when I saw it! And... now I just realized that said 50lb block is sitting in the porch and there is no way I'm going to be able to lift it to the kitchen, much less get it down to the soap dungeon, so I'm probably going to have to wait for hubby to get home to tackle that.
> .


At 70 my 50lb boxes of lard and tallow are getting harder to get down 14 steps to my house, but I do still make it. Will see what happens at 71  Biggest problem I find with the boxes is they are just so bulky and hard to hold onto, mine are square boxes.

I once again have made no soap and customers are starting to ask if I am going out of business. I have to get my mom and sister out of my mind and make product.


----------



## shunt2011

@cmzaha  I hope things get better for you soon!  You've been in my thoughts.

@amd  I'm hoping by making and gelling my regular recipe then adding the salt soap and hoping it gels will keep them adhered.  We'll see.


----------



## SYT

Not soaping today, we are heading to a cousins reunion this weekend.  My sample FO's  arrived yesterday and I'm looking forward to using some next week.


----------



## cmzaha

katemz said:


> I  worked on my Avocado Soap. Made two different batches. The 3rd photo their all from the same batch it seized up on me because of EO had to work fast got a lil burnt along the way with the last photo one, nothing serious but it stinged .


Your bars look very nice. But hopefully you did not grind up the avocado skin to use in the soap since it gets very scratchy. Did you use AVO puree along AVO oil?

_ I'm hoping by making and gelling my regular recipe then adding the salt soap and hoping it gels will keep them adhered. We'll see._

_@shunt_ I used to make a layered soap with a salt soap being a little over 1/4 of the bar. I would make my regular soap using a hard tallow/lard recipe, pour in the mold holding back a little for a thin layer on top of the salt layer. I then mixed up the salt bar layer separately and poured it over the regular soap, poured on the thin layer and fully gelled it. I had to use a hard fast setting up formula for the regular because they still had to be cut soon like a salt bar or pour them in individual molds. They actually sold real well but just got tired of fussing with them.


----------



## Aquamarine56

Dawni said:


> Cute soaps! What were your soft oils?
> It will be lovely. All my soaps bar the ones with lard have those three as hard oils too and they feel very nice I must say.


I use olive, castor oil and rice bran oil and sometimes a dash of something like argan or apricot kernel.
Glad to hear you use the same hard oils as well.


----------



## Meena

SoapySuds said:


> View attachment 37510
> 
> Well, I aim for an excess of lye.
> Since it’s older oil, I want to make sure all the oil is completely saponified.
> The lye will eventually lessen over time, leaving delicious bars of pure soap.
> .



Oh now I am really confused.  :/
I'm a new soaper. You're the first person I've come across who wants a lye heavy soap.  Why, because the oil was old?  Is that going to stop the soap from going rancid?

I'm further confused because everything I've read here about a lye heavy soap stated that the soap had to be thrown out (80%) or rebatched (20%) ... of course, roughly speaking,  but you get my drift.

Last question is,  how can the lye lessen over time if there are no materials, i,e., oils, to use the lye, i.e. saponify?


----------



## Dawni

Aquamarine56 said:


> I use olive, castor oil and rice bran oil and sometimes a dash of something like argan or apricot kernel.
> Glad to hear you use the same hard oils as well.


I use those soft oils too hehe.. Let us know how your soap turns out


----------



## Baqn

Hi guys. My soap from last week. I saw the video of "from Grace to you" - Making "Lemon lovers". I was  so excited to do that design. Accidentally I made lemon scented essential oils blend which is similar to Grace's. I hope you will like it.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Baqn said:


> Hi guys. My soap from last week. I saw the video of "from Grace to you" - Making "Lemon lovers". I was  so excited to do that design. Accidentally I made lemon scented essential oils blend which is similar to Grace's. I hope you will like it.


Love it!  Gorgeous colours and design.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

love how all the colors work together, good job!!!!


----------



## Meena

Baqn said:


> Hi guys. My soap from last week. I saw the video of "from Grace to you" - Making "Lemon lovers". I was  so excited to do that design. Accidentally I made lemon scented essential oils blend which is similar to Grace's. I hope you will like it.



Very pretty!!  I'm curious if that was HP or CP?


----------



## lenarenee

Meena said:


> Oh now I am really confused.  :/
> I'm a new soaper. You're the first person I've come across who wants a lye heavy soap.  Why, because the oil was old?  Is that going to stop the soap from going rancid?
> 
> I'm further confused because everything I've read here about a lye heavy soap stated that the soap had to be thrown out (80%) or rebatched (20%) ... of course, roughly speaking,  but you get my drift.
> 
> Last question is,  how can the lye lessen over time if there are no materials, i,e., oils, to use the lye, i.e. saponify?




If I remember the previous SMF experimentation; excess lye in a soap made with high water (full or excess - I don't remember) does eventually neutralize given plenty of time and exposure to air. The lye migrates to the surface of the soap.


----------



## KiwiMoose

lenarenee said:


> The lye migrates to the surface of the soap.


AKA Soda Ash?


----------



## steffamarie

KiwiMoose said:


> AKA Soda Ash?


Yup! Soda ash, or sodium carbonate, is what you get as a precipitate when sodium hydroxide reacts with carbon dioxide in the air. 2NaOH + CO2 -> Na2CO3 + H2O. The water evaporates off and leaves behind the Na2CO3 which you see on the surface of the bars!


----------



## SoapySuds

Ah chemistry!



Steffamarie responded and said it best.





Meena said:


> Oh now I am really confused.  :/
> I'm a new soaper. You're the first person I've come across who wants a lye heavy soap.  Why, because the oil was old?  Is that going to stop the soap from going rancid?



Yes! To stop the soap from going bad, soaping with an excess of lye will ensure all oil particles get saponified. 

Because I am unclear as to what the oil is, rough idea, not absolutely sure, I’m doing it at a slight excess, which does make a lye heavy soap.



“Meena said:


> I'm further confused because everything I've read here about a lye heavy soap stated that the soap had to be thrown out (80%) or rebatched (20%) ... of course, roughly speaking,  but you get my drift.



Total misunderstanding about NaOH and how it reacts with CO2 in addition to oils, H2O, etc. Which is why NaOH is purchased in small quantities, because it reacts with CO2 and becomes another substance no longer doing the thing that NaOH does to make soap, because it’s no longer NaOH.



“Meena said:


> Last question is,  how can the lye lessen over time if there are no materials, i,e., oils, to use the lye, i.e. saponify?






steffamarie said:


> Yup! Soda ash, or sodium carbonate, is what you get as a precipitate when sodium hydroxide reacts with carbon dioxide in the air. 2NaOH + CO2 -> Na2CO3 + H2O. The water evaporates off and leaves behind the Na2CO3 which you see on the surface of the bars!



If you are selling soap, this is probably not something you want to monkey around with, as yes, there might be some rebatching later on, but not necessarily. I don’t plan on keeping my beautifully swirled loaf, a beautiful swirled loaf. It may be months before I feel comfortable about scrubbing any portion of  my body with a hunk of it. It depends on how much ash forms and when it stops forming crystals. 

TBH, I unmolded it way too soon, I should have unmolded it today, as it’s firmed up and more solid instead of feeling like a really soft cheese. I got impatient 

But there is no need to throw away a batch of soap because it’s lye heavy. It involves patience, a small understanding of chemistry, and willingness to use it yourself. 

As you being new soaper, I recommend sticking to superfatting and in small soap batches, until you see how gel phase and non gel phase affect soap, etc. make a small batch of 0% SF for utility bars (laundry, cleaning, etc). Read every book on soap making. Read chemistry books. Pick up a chemistry kit and play with it.

Focus on the art side of soap after you get a solid understanding of the chemistry side of soap. 

Happy soaping!


----------



## Misschief

I made another (small) batch of Solid Dish washing detergent, as in this thread:
https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/solid-dish-detergent.74170/

I love this stuff and I found out from my granddaughter that they have a dishwasher but it isn't working. I think my daughter would appreciate this stuff. I love it.


----------



## SaltedFig

I wrote a book 

(At least that how it feels, now that I've gone back and looked at how many words I put in one post to answer a "simple" cationic vs anionic question )

https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/anionic-cationic-ingredients.74317/#post-757709



Misschief said:


> I made another (small) batch of Solid Dish washing detergent, as in this thread:
> https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/solid-dish-detergent.74170/
> 
> I love this stuff and I found out from my granddaughter that they have a dishwasher but it isn't working. I think my daughter would appreciate this stuff. I love it.



It looked good, from the feedback in the thread ... do you think it's comparable cost-wise, Misschief?


----------



## Micchi

My Kitty Soaps are finally at their minimum cure, and so today was all about packaging and getting orders ready to ship!

Three hours of packaging orders. I'm only halfway through. I'm revising my business goal from "break even year 1" to "being profitable enough to hire someone else to pack orders".


----------



## Cherrydene soapy

I made cupcakes this weekend only my second go but was really pleased with them


----------



## KiwiMoose

Cherrydene soapy said:


> View attachment 37565
> View attachment 37564
> I made cupcakes this weekend only my second go but was really pleased with them


Very pretty - they look great! What fragrance did you use?


----------



## Cherrydene soapy

KiwiMoose said:


> Very pretty - they look great! What fragrance did you use?


I used Sweet Almond and Macaroon from Scent Perfique a UK company. It soaped perfectly


----------



## steffamarie

Well, it's been a prolific soaping weekend for me! Made two batches yesterday - Indian Sandalwood from BB (which is rainbow!) and Awapuhi from Elements Bath and Body. Unmolded the Sandalwood and realized my new tall and skinny mold actually holds about 300g more oils than my regular molds - so they're little rainbow cubes of soap. Awapuhi isn't ready yet but it does have some confetti-type embeds and my attempt at a mini drop swirl on the top - Bearfoot Gypsy style. If I can figure out how to upload photos from my new phone, I'll post them once everything is cut. 

This morning I decided on a whim that I'd like to make a lovely Bastille soap, so that's what I did. Mostly olive and rice bran oils with a touch of coconut and castor for bubbles. I considered using Zany's no-slime seawater recipe but alas, my baking soda has disappeared. So I settled for a quasi-soleseife using my regular 50:50 masterbatch and then my remaining liquid as a 25% salt solution. We'll see how it turns out. Scented with Caramel and Honey from Nurture aka my favorite scent of anything ever. 

I did, in true Stephanie fashion, cut myself while cutting my soaps. I had to use a knife to make my cubes because I didn't want to mess up the stop block on my single wire cutter XD It jumped up and bit me on the finger and boy howdy does fresh soap burn in an open wound. I washed it out really well and it's looking like I might just pull through.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

steffamarie said:


> Well, it's been a prolific soaping weekend for me! Made two batches yesterday - Indian Sandalwood from BB (which is rainbow!) and Awapuhi from Elements Bath and Body. Unmolded the Sandalwood and realized my new tall and skinny mold actually holds about 300g more oils than my regular molds - so they're little rainbow cubes of soap. Awapuhi isn't ready yet but it does have some confetti-type embeds and my attempt at a mini drop swirl on the top - Bearfoot Gypsy style. If I can figure out how to upload photos from my new phone, I'll post them once everything is cut.
> 
> This morning I decided on a whim that I'd like to make a lovely Bastille soap, so that's what I did. Mostly olive and rice bran oils with a touch of coconut and castor for bubbles. I considered using Zany's no-slime seawater recipe but alas, my baking soda has disappeared. So I settled for a quasi-soleseife using my regular 50:50 masterbatch and then my remaining liquid as a 25% salt solution. We'll see how it turns out. Scented with Caramel and Honey from Nurture aka my favorite scent of anything ever.
> 
> I did, in true Stephanie fashion, cut myself while cutting my soaps. I had to use a knife to make my cubes because I didn't want to mess up the stop block on my single wire cutter XD It jumped up and bit me on the finger and boy howdy does fresh soap burn in an open wound. I washed it out really well and it's looking like I might just pull through.



oh no!!! you need to invest in some cut resistant gloves .


----------



## Misschief

SaltedFig said:


> I wrote a book
> 
> (At least that how it feels, now that I've gone back and looked at how many words I put in one post to answer a "simple" cationic vs anionic question )
> 
> https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/anionic-cationic-ingredients.74317/#post-757709
> 
> 
> 
> It looked good, from the feedback in the thread ... do you think it's comparable cost-wise, Misschief?


To be honest, I haven't costed it yet. I just happened to have all the ingredients and wanted to try it before making any decisions.  I've had the d-limonene for a long time; I still have several bottles of surfactants that I've had forever, too. 

Now that I've decided I'll make a larger batch for selling, I'll be adding the recipe to Soapmaker; that will give me my cost; once I've done that, I'll get back to you.


----------



## Meena

Cherrydene soapy said:


> View attachment 37565
> View attachment 37564
> I made cupcakes this weekend only my second go but was really pleased with them



Gorgeous!  Cherry-Bordeaux frosting on Red Devil's Food cupcakes, yummy!   (I think I just invented a dessert, lol.)

I've mostly been buying stuff, lately, although I've been jonesing to cook some more HP soap, now that I've finally learned how not to overcook it and get white bits all in the soap, hahaha.  We'll see ... the day is still a bit young (for me).

I've ordered Carnauba wax, Cetyl Alcohol, Allantion powder, and Stearyl Alcohol from one company, but there might be a few more things I 'need' to somewhat replicate and substitute for my $52 face cream, which I decided to do instead of body butter right now.  I still have a lot of store-bought lotion left to customize, and a brand new batch (refilled the bottle, IOW) recently made, so no need at this moment.

Yesterday, I ordered some silicone mats to see how well I can jerry-rig a re-usable mould liner, and 6 wide-mouth squeeze bottles for Dancing Funnel. Then I bought a 64 oz bottle of Natural Aloe Vera Liquid which only other ingredients are ascorbic acid and citric acid, for both the face cream and soap experimentation.  Will have to search this Forum about whether Aloe will accelerate trace, potentially overheat, affect unmould and/or cure times, etc.

ETA: ... and just now bought 2 lbs. of organic pasture-raised beef tallow from Fannie & Flo on Etsy!


----------



## Hawksquill

A productive soaping weekend for me as well!  Yesterday I set up a soaping area in one of my closets with shelves, all my supplies, a curing area on top, plus room to grow!  Today I made a batch of soap for a friend who has sensitive skin - higher OO, lower CO, cocoa butter (my first time using a butter), a slightly higher superfat, and she requested subtle rosemary and grapefruit EOs.  I didn't add any colorants and let it get to a slightly thicker trace, so it was really fun to pour and the color is BEAUTIFUL.  I might prefer uncolored soaps, but we'll see how this one turns out!  My husband was my soaping assistant and he loved it, so that was fun, too


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Meena said:


> I've mostly been buying stuff, lately, although I've been jonesing to cook some more HP soap, now that I've finally learned how not to overcook it and get white bits all in the soap, hahaha.  We'll see ... the day is still a bit young (for me).
> 
> I've ordered Carnauba wax, Cetyl Alcohol, Allantion powder, and Stearyl Alcohol from one company, but there might be a few more things I 'need' to somewhat replicate and substitute for my $52 face cream, which I decided to do instead of body butter right now.  I still have a lot of store-bought lotion left to customize, and a brand new batch (refilled the bottle, IOW) recently made, so no need at this moment.
> 
> Yesterday, I ordered some silicone mats to see how well I can jerry-rig a re-usable mould liner, and 6 wide-mouth squeeze bottles for Dancing Funnel. Then I bought a 64 oz bottle of Natural Aloe Vera Liquid which only other ingredients are ascorbic acid and citric acid, for both the face cream and soap experimentation.  Will have to search this Forum about whether Aloe will accelerate trace, potentially overheat, affect unmould and/or cure times, etc.



I have made unscented aloe vera both HP and CP---HP it worked out great and CP I had a rind-----but I am now wondering if the rind was from gelling it--now I am going to try it CP ungelled.  i didnt notice any acceleration but it did stink at first


----------



## Paulie

Cut my soap


----------



## DWinMadison

Poured what I hope will be “matchbook” soaps in my tall mold using the same modified mantra from last week’s full-size bars. Should be a fun experiment. Also, built a crude 1/2” string cutter for said bars. If all goes as planned, they will be 25ish bars at 2.5” wide x 1.75” tall x .5” thick.


----------



## Meena

Paulie said:


> Cut my soap



Well????  Where IS it????  



DWinMadison said:


> Poured what I hope will be “matchbook” soaps in my tall mold using the same modified mantra from last week’s full-size bars. Should be a fun experiment. Also, built a crude 1/2” string cutter for said bars. If all goes as planned, they will be 25ish bars at 2.5” wide x 1.75” tall x .5” thick.



Love those colors!  Everything is looking summery and ocean-y to me here lately!  I love it!!


----------



## DWinMadison

Meena said:


> Love those colors!  Everything is looking summery and ocean-y to me here lately!  I love it!!


Thanks.  Tea tree, lemon verbena and a little peppermint.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

DWinMadison said:


> Poured what I hope will be “matchbook” soaps in my tall mold using the same modified mantra from last week’s full-size bars. Should be a fun experiment. Also, built a crude 1/2” string cutter for said bars. If all goes as planned, they will be 25ish bars at 2.5” wide x 1.75” tall x .5” thick.



nice cutter you are going to like it!!!! and the soap is pretty too


----------



## steffamarie

Alright, here's the cut of my first two soaps from yesterday, and my third from today which is still in the mold. I expect it will take a few days to come out, considering it's 85% olive/rice bran oil. The green one is awapuhi from Elements and it's got some soap curls and confetti in the bottom layer. The rainbow one is Indian Sandalwood from Brambleberry, and the final one is Caramel & Honey from Nurture.


----------



## DWinMadison

Marilyn Norgart said:


> nice cutter you are going to like it!!!! and the soap is pretty too


Thanks, Mrs. Marilyn.  I have a more substantial go-to one that I like for my 1” bars...this one was just a throw together, because I was anxious to try these matchbook size soaps.  Once I build the table cutter I guess they’ll both be obsolete.


----------



## DWinMadison

Hawksquill said:


> A productive soaping weekend for me as well!  Yesterday I set up a soaping area in one of my closets with shelves, all my supplies, a curing area on top, plus room to grow!  Today I made a batch of soap for a friend who has sensitive skin - higher OO, lower CO, cocoa butter (my first time using a butter), a slightly higher superfat, and she requested subtle rosemary and grapefruit EOs.  I didn't add any colorants and let it get to a slightly thicker trace, so it was really fun to pour and the color is BEAUTIFUL.  I might prefer uncolored soaps, but we'll see how this one turns out!  My husband was my soaping assistant and he loved it, so that was fun, too


That’s an GREAT idea.  We have empty closets galore now that both kids have moved out.  One even has PVC-coated wire shelving!!!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Just boiled this puppy down ready for my next batch. "Strawberry and Champagne fragranced.


----------



## Meena

steffamarie said:


> Alright, here's the cut of my first two soaps from yesterday, and my third from today which is still in the mold. The green one is awapuhi from Elements and it's got some soap curls and confetti in the bottom layer. The rainbow one is Indian Sandalwood View attachment 37586
> View attachment 37585
> View attachment 37587



Really pretty!  Especially fond of the green one. You were a very busy lady this weekend!


----------



## amd

Meena said:


> I'm a new soaper. You're the first person I've come across who wants a lye heavy soap. Why, because the oil was old? Is that going to stop the soap from going rancid?





lenarenee said:


> If I remember the previous SMF experimentation; excess lye in a soap made with high water (full or excess - I don't remember) does eventually neutralize given plenty of time and exposure to air. The lye migrates to the surface of the soap.



I have also done a lye heavy soap. Mine was made with 80% cleaned bacon fat, so I was nervous about it not being cleaned enough and going bad. I made it lye heavy (I think -20% SF), used 25% lye concentration and let that soap sit for 6 months. It turned out lovely, but waiting for the extra lye to cure out was nerve wracking! I wasn't sure it would even work. It did, but not something I've done since.

ETA: Soapy stuff done = zero. I'm organizing projects at the moment.


----------



## Kafayat Adebowale oyeniyi

Busy on an experiment. normally when I mould I just toss in the fridge and dont gel.so.i decided the leave my soap out and covered the one on the left for gelling and the one on the left no gel...exposed to air....The gel one is darker and could unmold easily unlike the unhealed one.soap layer has neem powder and blended nettle into.it hence the colour...hands crossed to see how final bars turn out after cure


----------



## Baqn

Meena said:


> Very pretty!!  I'm curious if that was HP or CP?



It is CP. Little bit more messy than usual


----------



## DawninWA

I cut 40 bars of soap this morning, and decided it's time for a real soap cutter.  So I need to look into that.  I'm now waiting for the mail to come and bring me more fragrances.  Gotta get soap made for the Farmers Market that starts in 2 1/2 months.


----------



## msunnerstood

I was up til 4am packaging 300 individual sugar scrubs and wax tarts and 2 Gift baskets Im donating for the Missing Persons Conference. they had to ship today to get there in time. Made  a quadruple batch of body butter and a double batch of another version. Now, Im just sore and dont think Ill be stirring or packaging anything else today.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

msunnerstood said:


> I was up til 4am packaging 300 individual sugar scrubs and wax tarts and 2 Gift baskets Im donating for the Missing Persons Conference. they had to ship today to get there in time. Made  a quadruple batch of body butter and a double batch of another version. Now, Im just sore and dont think Ill be stirring or packaging anything else today.



impressive


----------



## Hawksquill

I unmolded and cut the soap that I made yesterday, and my husband got me Scientific Soapmaking for our anniversary!  He knows me so well


----------



## SoapySuds

Stared at my soap making supplies. Sorted out colorants and scents and my thrift store containers for my multi colored pour in the near future.

I’m feeling a bit anxious about this one, seven colors, 10 pounds, fo is not known for ricing or acceleration.... I think I might be crazy.

Meh. What’s the worst the will happen? Ten pounds of soap chunks? Sure.
Wasted fo? Yep. 
Lumpy box of soap? Possibly.

Wish me luck!


----------



## katemz

Meena said:


> Gosh, those are lovely!  Your stamp is super cute!!  Is that a hedgehog? Love it to death!   I want a stamp some day -- need to shop the possibilities now because I'm so inspired by your little critter!!


Yes a lil hedgehog , glad you like it .



KiwiMoose said:


> Very cute!  Love the look of your soap. How did you get the little spotty bits - are they oatmeal?


The spotty bits is plaintain skin i had used in another project.  Thank you as well.


----------



## SoapySuds

Well, I got impatient. Soaped at too high a temp. But, I did get a bit of green, gold and brown in my soap. There were supposed to be four different shades of green, and copper, gold, brown... oh well. I think it will be ok. The room is cold, and I didn’t insulate or cover and it’s pretty hot. If I have to rebatch , I rebatch.


----------



## amd

I received my WSP order last night. I don't know how I manage to do these things, but somehow I ordered Strawberry _flavor oil _instead of fragrance oil. Grrrrr... so I have to revamp the project I was going to do with the strawberry FO. I already had a strawberry flavor oil, but I actually like the new one better, so there's that I guess... The old one was CC Sugared Strawberry, I have to use it at 1% or less otherwise it ends up tasting chemically, so it was a pain to deal with in the qty that I make lip balms. Anyways, I spent the night brooding about my order fail and refiguring my idea. You see... I wanted to make a neopolitan layered soap with a piped "whipped topping" and cherry on top. (To clarify... not a piped top ala Royalty Soaps, just a lovely thick line of piping down the middle. I'm not crazy.) I think I'll have to refigure for a brownie sundae soap instead of the neopolitan idea. At least I'll still get to put that dang cherry on top of it. That's what started this whole mess in the first place. I decided I wanted to put a cherry embed on top of a soap, and that idea won't leave my head. 

This week: I have to package soap and deliver to the brewery. I still have to portion out my new order of tallow and cocoa butter. I should masterbatch some oils as long as I'm dinking around. I want to do a batch of castile, zany's no slime castile, and a bastille soap to see how they all compare for a cure. I've seen people selling bastille at 8 weeks or less cure and I don't think that's possible with the amount of OO in it (assuming they do the "standard" 80% OO and 20% CO), but I want to be able to make my own decision so I'll prove myself wrong if need be. If nothing else, it gives me something to blog about. Anyways... I'm also hosting the April challenge so I have a few trial runs I need to do for that. I want to make sugar scrub and lip balms this week too. Yeah... sounds like I need to get my butt in the soap dungeon...


----------



## SoapySuds

Yes, soap looks good this morning. Pulled it out of the giant mold, the depth is right for what I want, but it was a race to get it into the mold last night. I’m also liking the fragrance I used. Mmmmm fresh cut grass from NG. Still, it’s SOAP!!!!


----------



## Zing

KiwiMoose said:


> Just boiled this puppy down ready for my next batch. "Strawberry and Champagne fragranced.
> View attachment 37592


Am impressed with the self-control!  In my house, champagne and wine tend to go down a certain someone's hatch instead of a soaping pot....


----------



## KiwiMoose

Zing said:


> Am impressed with the self-control!  In my house, champagne and wine tend to go down a certain someone's hatch instead of a soaping pot....


I rarely drink - I'd rather eat my calories! Nom nom.
Wedge of cake....err...soap anyone?


----------



## Clarice

That is gorgeous!  What kind of mold is that?

And how do you get such clean cuts?


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

KiwiMoose said:


> Just boiled this puppy down ready for my next batch. "Strawberry and Champagne fragranced.
> View attachment 37592



so how are you using this in your soap?  just asking cuz when I used the beer I let it sit out for a couple days uncovered and used as the water at 100%--I just made it last week and have used the end and its awesome and smells great.  I have a stout to use cuz I want a darker bar but am looking for different input on how to use it


----------



## Dawni

Marilyn Norgart said:


> so how are you using this in your soap?  just asking cuz when I used the beer I let it sit out for a couple days uncovered and used as the water at 100%--I just made it last week and have used the end and its awesome and smells great.  I have a stout to use cuz I want a darker bar but am looking for different input on how to use it


I boiled down my beer. First to half volume and then a lil more just to see what it's like lol then I added it after my cook again slightly diluted and heated (kinda counter productive though lol).

I rebatched today. Made some butter bars but for some reason after month something just smells off. Not sure if I burnt any butters? Strange if I did because they did not smell strange when I had just made it. I colored it pink and scented with geranium blend, because I had spilled the pink mica while looking for something lol


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Dawni said:


> I boiled down my beer. First to half volume and then a lil more just to see what it's like lol then I added it after my cook again slightly diluted and heated (kinda counter productive though lol).
> 
> I rebatched today. Made some butter bars but for some reason after month something just smells off. Not sure if I burnt any butters? Strange if I did because they did not smell strange when I had just made it. I colored it pink and scented with geranium blend, because I had spilled the pink mica while looking for something lol



I am assuming this was a HP soap? did it make the soap thinner so you could swirl?  I didn't add any scent and just some  TD to the top but it has a really good smell of beer to it--now the wait to see if the smell holds.  oh and I did mine CP.  the bubbles are nice now so hopefully that will get better with time also


----------



## Dawni

Marilyn Norgart said:


> I am assuming this was a HP soap? did it make the soap thinner so you could swirl?  I didn't add any scent and just some  TD to the top but it has a really good smell of beer to it--now the wait to see if the smell holds.  oh and I did mine CP.  the bubbles are nice now so hopefully that will get better with time also


Yep HP. I always add part of my water hot after the cook for fluidity. Not much, maybe if I was using 3:1 lye ratio for example I'll reserve 0.7 and only mix the 2.3 with the lye. The water also helps with additives. I dump my rice and coconu milk powders in there too. 

Mine smells nice too.. Like a caramel-ly something hehehe


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Dawni said:


> Yep HP. I always add part of my water hot after the cook for fluidity. Not much, maybe if I was using 3:1 lye ratio for example I'll reserve 0.7 and only mix the 2.3 with the lye. The water also helps with additives. I dump my rice and coconu milk powders in there too.
> 
> Mine smells nice too.. Like a caramel-ly something hehehe



I used some kinda fruity beer that was my kids before he moved--I gotta go thru the garbage to find the bottle cuz it smells so good. I don't remember if I took the garbage out since then but I probably did


----------



## KiwiMoose

Marilyn Norgart said:


> so how are you using this in your soap?  just asking cuz when I used the beer I let it sit out for a couple days uncovered and used as the water at 100%--I just made it last week and have used the end and its awesome and smells great.  I have a stout to use cuz I want a darker bar but am looking for different input on how to use it


I did the same as you, but instead of letting it sit out, I just let it simmer for about 40 minutes to get rid of bubbles.  Used it as full water once cooled ( with the exception of a couple of distilled water ice cubes I added to cool it down).
The cuts were made with a kitchen knife and a good eye .  There are two sizes - I cut the whole thing into quarters first, and then some of those quarters I cut into 4, and others i cut into 3.  I'm thinking i might trim the pointy end off so that it's a little bit blunt - it's susceptible to damage the way it is.
I got this mould from an Australian company called Peters of Kensington - look them up!  
My friend thought it looked like the 'Karma' soap from Lush - which is done the same way in  big round mould and then cut into wedges.  That was my favourite soap before i started making, maybe I should have a stab at making my own?


----------



## Zing

Marilyn Norgart said:


> so how are you using this in your soap?  just asking cuz when I used the beer I let it sit out for a couple days uncovered and used as the water at 100%--I just made it last week and have used the end and its awesome and smells great.  I have a stout to use cuz I want a darker bar but am looking for different input on how to use it





Dawni said:


> I boiled down my beer. First to half volume and then a lil more just to see what it's like lol then I added it after my cook again slightly diluted and heated (kinda counter productive though lol).


More soapers with self-control like @KiwiMoose!  Just to over-share here, I just don't view alcohol as a soap ingredient!  But when I'm shopping, I view many objects as potential molds!


----------



## Dawni

Zing said:


> More soapers with self-control like @KiwiMoose!  Just to over-share here, I just don't view alcohol as a soap ingredient!  But when I'm shopping, I view many objects as potential molds!


Lol well.. The bottle was just sitting there. And it wasn't one I'd prefer to drink and was probably bought with someone else's moolah so... Haha

I'm the same with potential molds. Additives too, especially known colorants or with skin benefits. 

Unmolded the rebatched soaps. Bright pink coz I spilled neon mica. For sure my mom's gonna claim them as hers lol





Also fondled the rest of the soaps, checking for changes in hardness, color, texture and scent changes. Made additional notes as some are very near 2mos of cure.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Clarice said:


> That is gorgeous!  What kind of mold is that?
> 
> And how do you get such clean cuts?


Sorry @Clarice I incorporated your answer into the one with Marilyn's above^


----------



## Clarice

Thank You @KiwiMoose 

It is gorgeous!   What colorant did you use?  I love that rich translucent look.  Very well done!


----------



## msunnerstood

im making liquid laundry soap. My husband finally threatened to buy commercial lol


----------



## Rune

I have made soap today, and it thickened as usual. The design was not as planned, but it looks sort of allraight after having a peak when peeling the wax cloth of the sides. The unusual is that it actually smell good! First I did not like it. Because it got me, when I spilled fragrance oil all over and you name it. But when I enter the room where the soap is, it smells nice. I can definately smell a strong cinnamon, which is strange, it is not mentionen in the description of the scent named Petra (Smokey and creamy, a sweet vanilla combination of black pepper and tobacco flower with middle notes of tonka bean, red apple and fig on a base of dark chocolate and patchouli). Now when I found what it is supposed to smell like, I had to double check by running into the room. I smell cinnamon or cinnamon-ish, but also something else I can't describe. Smokey vanilla, perhaps. No, I'm not good at such things.

It does not look too bad either. Colors are strong and defined. It will be a blob on top of blob design instead of Clyde slide, but yes, that's how it is. Most people will probably think I did a fancy design on purpose, planned for weeks. Exept from soapmakers, who most probably can tell immediately that I had a hurry getting a rapidly thickening soap in the mold. Yes, well, blob soaps are definately not the worst that can happen, no. So regardless of my many failures today, which is absolutely usual around here, I can call todays soapmaking a success! It could have been worse. That I know for sure. For example I have one soap that looks like a piece of boiled meat. Another seized so badly I had to push hard to get it in the mold. So yes, today was definately a success. A little too soon to judge, but I'm pretty sure the soap will be bubbly and nice, since the recipe I used was not very different from another successful soap. 

I have not made soap since... well, I don't remember, but it is many months ago. Autumn last year, or so. So it was good to finally have a go at it again, but also exhausting (I think I stress way more than necessary).


----------



## katemz

songwind said:


> It's a busy soap day for me.
> 
> I washed the tops of my last batch of soap to get rid of the soda ash. It should be ready to use in about a week.
> 
> I plan to make more soap later this evening.
> 
> And I started moving my soap stuff into the Soap Lair, also known as the laundry room.


Awesome I'm not alone in making lil soap office in the laundry room. [emoji16]


----------



## earlene

I think it is so cool that you have a large enough laundry room to make a soaping lair in there!  My laundry room is about the size of a small bathroom, although my smallest bathroom isn't even as big as I would normally call a small bathroom.  It's more the size of a medium sized closet.


----------



## Trisher

I unmolded what  I call soap cakes! I used a recipe that called for coconut milk and I had success, except I overblended and ended up with a really thick trace. So I traded my pretty swirl idea for 'icing' and I frosted the creamy coloured bars with batter coloured with turmeric. I am a new soaper and the photo shows all the batches I have made so far (except for batches one and two which are uncoloured and unremarkable looking - but really nice soaps!).


----------



## Carolyne Thrasher

Me waiting for soap batter to setup enough to pipe.


----------



## Lin19687

I bought stuff


----------



## Misschief

It isn't terribly soapy; I'm making bath melts.


----------



## Rune

I took photos of soap, with the intention to post them on this forum. I should never have done. I borrowed my dad's phone, since it have a great camera. Pictures were clear, nice. But then, it was impossible to transfer them to my Macbook. Direct wired connedtion did not work, Bluetooth doesn't work, mail the same, MMS exactly the same. Error, error all over. I have found out that Apple have blocked other brands, so if you own a Macbook and a Samsung phone, then you will be forced to buy an Iphone. There can't be other explanations. Whatever I put in my USB ports pops up on the screen, even cheap chinese crap bought from Aliexpress, but not that Samsung phone, no. I guess that is how Apple deal with competitors.

Apple made me go online and looking for a newer Iphone than the old piece of antique I have. So it works. They did force me into buying a new phone. But I will not, I will buy a second hand one.

So no soap pictures today, no. I have a third camera without batteries. A big DSLR. If modern technology can't manage to take pictures of a simple soap and it get transfered into my computer, I have to get up on the attic and collect my big guns. I will probably mess that up as well, since it has a complicated menu with settings I don't really understand.

Point and shoot and wireless transfer everywhere, why is that so difficult? They sent people to the moon in the 60's, and today the simplest of tasks are not technologically possible. Are the world going backwards?


----------



## Misschief

Rune said:


> I took photos of soap, with the intention to post them on this forum. I should never have done. I borrowed my dad's phone, since it have a great camera. Pictures were clear, nice. But then, it was impossible to transfer them to my Macbook. Direct wired connedtion did not work, Bluetooth doesn't work, mail the same, MMS exactly the same. Error, error all over. I have found out that Apple have blocked other brands, so if you own a Macbook and a Samsung phone, then you will be forced to buy an Iphone. There can't be other explanations. Whatever I put in my USB ports pops up on the screen, even cheap chinese crap bought from Aliexpress, but not that Samsung phone, no. I guess that is how Apple deal with competitors.
> 
> Apple made me go online and looking for a newer Iphone than the old piece of antique I have. So it works. They did force me into buying a new phone. But I will not, I will buy a second hand one.
> 
> So no soap pictures today, no. I have a third camera without batteries. A big DSLR. If modern technology can't manage to take pictures of a simple soap and it get transfered into my computer, I have to get up on the attic and collect my big guns. I will probably mess that up as well, since it has a complicated menu with settings I don't really understand.
> 
> Point and shoot and wireless transfer everywhere, why is that so difficult? They sent people to the moon in the 60's, and today the simplest of tasks are not technologically possible. Are the world going backwards?


I don't know if it works on an iPhone but, on my Samsung, I sync all my photos to my OneDrive. If you have Google Drive, DropBox, or any cloud storage app, you should be able to sync your photos. Then, they'll be available wherever you have computer access to your drive.


----------



## geniash

My take on Gardenia Soap:












Gardenia Soap CP



__ geniash
__ Mar 23, 2019
__ 2


















Gardenia Soap - CP



__ geniash
__ Mar 23, 2019
__ 2


----------



## Rune

Thank you @Misschief! That is a serious great tip! That should work just perfect! I do have DropBox and iCloud. I don't use any of them anymore, but I can find the passwords, or make a new cloud storage account somewhere. Thank you again


----------



## Misschief

Rune said:


> Thank you @Misschief! That is a serious great tip! That should work just perfect! I do have DropBox and iCloud. I don't use any of them anymore, but I can find the passwords, or make a new cloud storage account somewhere. Thank you again


You're very welcome!


----------



## Misschief

Well, my bath melts sure don't look how I expected. I'm calling these a bit of a fail. They're leaking oil all over the tray and, when I put them in the freezer, the freezer lid hit three of them. Grrrr!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

tried to take pics of my raindrop swirl (it looks nice but wished there were a few more drops in it) my camera on my phone stinks and cant get a good pic no matter how many I take.  and I made an obsidian stout beer soap that's in the freezer cooling now.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Misschief said:


> Well, my bath melts sure don't look how I expected. I'm calling these a bit of a fail. They're leaking oil all over the tray and, when I put them in the freezer, the freezer lid hit three of them. Grrrr!
> 
> View attachment 37720



what is a bath melt?


----------



## steffamarie

I'm contemplating making a couple simpler soaps in my new tall skinny mold. BF made me a divider so I don't have to make a giant (for me) 1400g batch every time I want to use it! What a nice boy! I have some annatto-infused RBO I've been meaning to use as well as a couple bright citrusy fruity FOs. 
(also BF bought me something very shiny and sparkly today...something usually used to ask a lady a specific question...although that question has not yet been asked...............but that's not soap related)


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

steffamarie said:


> I'm contemplating making a couple simpler soaps in my new tall skinny mold. BF made me a divider so I don't have to make a giant (for me) 1400g batch every time I want to use it! What a nice boy! I have some annatto-infused RBO I've been meaning to use as well as a couple bright citrusy fruity FOs.
> (also BF bought me something very shiny and sparkly today...something usually used to ask a lady a specific question...although that question has not yet been asked...............but that's not soap related)



congrats on the shiny sparkle!! so are you making a tall and super skinny bar?


----------



## Misschief

Marilyn Norgart said:


> what is a bath melt?


They're like a combination of bath oil and bath bomb. They're made with a combination of baking soda, citric acid, and cocoa butter, along with corn starch and fragrance and polysorbate 80. They fizz lightly in the water, releasing the oils and the fragrance. So nice for dry winter skin.


----------



## steffamarie

Marilyn Norgart said:


> congrats on the shiny sparkle!! so are you making a tall and super skinny bar?


Thankssssss!!! That's a thought lol!! No, just not a 15 inch long loaf of tall and skinny - two 7 and a bit inch loaves suit my hobbyist needs quite well.


----------



## Meena

@Rune  "Petra (Smokey and creamy, a sweet vanilla combination of black pepper and tobacco flower with middle notes of tonka bean, red apple and fig on a base of dark chocolate and patchouli)."

~ just WOW.  Wish we could scratch and sniff our screens sometimes!!   This description has me wondering how I might come up with something similar by blending EOs.  I really got into fig as a scent when I had a Pacifica lotion called Mediterranean Fig.  By the time I decided I loved it and tried to buy more, they seemed to have discontinued it.

P.S.  I love Runemal!! My Runes have supplanted Tarot as my favorite Oracle.


----------



## Meena

Misschief said:


> Well, my bath melts sure don't look how I expected. I'm calling these a bit of a fail. They're leaking oil all over the tray and, when I put them in the freezer, the freezer lid hit three of them. Grrrr!
> 
> View attachment 37720



Oh dear!  Will the oil reabsorb on these, as with soap?  The non-smashed ones look nice and definitely usable.


----------



## Misschief

Meena said:


> Oh dear!  Will the oil reabsorb on these, as with soap?  The non-smashed ones look nice and definitely usable.


No, the oil didn't reabsorb. This batch will be just for me.... and maybe my granddaughter. She loves lavender. Next time I make them, I'll know how to correctly fill the cups.


----------



## KiwiSoap

*Today I learnt:* how to use colourant, how to gel, and how to remove soda ash using steaming. A jam-packed lesson!

I had a more 'dynamic' image, but this one caught the different shades better:





Ungelled vs Gelled


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

pretty shade gradients and the flower molds are beautiful, can I ask where you found those?


----------



## KiwiSoap

Marilyn Norgart said:


> pretty shade gradients and the flower molds are beautiful, can I ask where you found those?


Thank you Marilyn! I ordered the *flower moulds from AliExpress*. They have a 'big sale' on in 5 days!


----------



## Dean

My mom asked me to make her some white soap.  I asked if it was for hands or body.  She said “hands” so I gave her the bars after curing for maybe a couple weeks and mentioned they weren't fully cured yet.  Today (a week later) she tells me my soap is so mild that she’s been washing her face with it instead of her commercial facial cleanser.   “MOTHER NO!”

Lesson learned...no giving away immature soap...especially to senile lil old ladies.


----------



## Rune

@Meena That scent is really good. It is unfortunately discontinued. It smells like cinnamon. But it is not cinnamon, I have tried to figure out what it is, and I think the combination of ingredients make is smell close to cinnamon. The downside is that it is smoky, and I don't tolerate smoky very well before I get a headache. It is fine unless I really sniff in the soap or the scent on my hands, then a slight headache starts. And that is from the smoky part. I have some arabic perfume oils that are smoky and absolutely wonderful. Smells like incense. But, I can't use them at all. 

I had to google Runemal, I had never heard of it. But I found out. It is called Runeskrift here, meaning rune writing. I thought it had to be something like that. Runemal does not make sense, but it does when I see where it comes from, which is runemål (norwegian) or rúnamál (icelandic). You don't have the letter Å in english alphabet, so the Å have become an A. Runemål is a word I never have heard either, but it makes sense since it is from two words that makes a meaning together. I wish I could read and write on that language, but I can't understand a single letter. But yes, it is very fascinating. 
I have heard it can be used much like tarot. But I have not tried. I perhaps should. I have tarot cards, but did not have the patience to figure out what every card is supposed to mean, and how to use them. I just guessed the meaning. Which is not how you are supposed to do it. Many years ago me and my sister tried to get in contact with spirits using a gold ring tied to a strand of hair. It seemed to work, because it started to make knocking and cracking noises on the windows, noises which moved from one window to another. Quite interesting. We did not know how to make it stop, so we grabbed the Bible and read something loud, and then it stopped immediately.

Once we had a psychic lady in the house to chase ghosts. That was extremely interesting. Most of the things the lady said, was correct (most and not all because there were some few things we could not get verified. They might be true, but we don't know). We had no idea that day about anything she told, because we knew nothing about those living here before. But we found out, and even the strangest things were true. Like the old lady crying in despair in a one of the rooms in the attic. She actually did, her nephew could tell (which were an old man and is dead now). And the ghosts or what it was, it did disappear after her visit. It was in 2011, and it have never been strange things happening in this house since then.

They do say that where I live, is an area full of ghosts and strange things, in almost every house. I don't know why, but very many have allsorts of things going on in their homes. They say it might be from the Second World War. This area was a warzone like no other. It was ships in the fiord outside here bombing houses, with people still in them. The whole village burned down. Some houses manage to survive, and my house is one of them. And we had concentration camps more lethal than Auswitch quite close. This was definately not a quite place during the war. If this is why it so strange in houses around here, I don't know. But I hardly know of anybody who have not seen, heard or experienced anything extraordinary. I do hope to see a ghost once, but that have never happened, unfortunately. I have seen dark figures outside, which were blacker than black. Like the Grim Reaper. Me and my sister saw one outside the window, when it was pitch black outside. And the thing were much darker than black. That was quite chilling. A neighbour got one of those inside the house once, and got dead scared. So strange things do happen here. I just wish I could see more. A true ghost standing right in front of me, or something. But what you wish don't happen, it seems. I'm not afraid, just find it fascinating. I am afraid of real people, though. If I discovered real people outside the window at dark, or in the house, I would run for my life! But ghosts, no. I have never heard of someone get killed by ghosts. Not even the armed ghosts some claim to have seen here (apparently german soldiers). So that is nothing to be afraid of.


----------



## Dawni

Dean said:


> My mom asked me to make her some white soap.  I asked if it was for hands or body.  She said “hands” so I gave her the bars after curing for maybe a couple weeks and mentioned they weren't fully cured yet.  Today (a week later) she tells me my soap is so mild that she’s been washing her face with it instead of her commercial facial cleanser.   “MOTHER NO!”
> 
> Lesson learned...no giving away immature soap...especially to senile lil old ladies.


But now you know that if it's good now it'll be great after 

This was yesterday but got too busy to post. Infusions! Most for color, some for a balm I'm gonna try making..


----------



## Dean

Dawni said:


> But now you know that if it's good now it'll be great after



Testing on the elderly is almost as bad as baby testing!


----------



## Dawni

Dean said:


> Testing on the elderly is almost as bad as baby testing!


Lols mine might still be worse coz the elderly might still be able to complain and smack you. Not so much the baby


----------



## Meena

Misschief said:


> No, the oil didn't reabsorb. This batch will be just for me.... and maybe my granddaughter. She loves lavender. Next time I make them, I'll know how to correctly fill the cups.



Oh Misschief, those are so pretty!!  I'm glad you'll be able to use them.



Dean said:


> My mom asked me to make her some white soap.  I asked if it was for hands or body.  She said “hands” so I gave her the bars after curing for maybe a couple weeks and mentioned they weren't fully cured yet.  Today (a week later) she tells me my soap is so mild that she’s been washing her face with it instead of her commercial facial cleanser.   “MOTHER NO!”
> 
> Lesson learned...no giving away immature soap...especially to senile lil old ladies.



Trust your mother!!  If she says it's milder than what she's been using, believe her!  Because the same thing is true of me -- the same day I unmould my soap or maybe 6 days later, I'm washing MY face with it and it IS milder than what I was buying.   

You're welcome, mom.  

ETA:  By the way ... update on the C-0...  Yesterday I was checking my curing soaps and although my VERY modified Zany BASTILLE is still softer than I'd wish at a bit under 3 weeks old, I cut 1/3 off a bar and started washing my face with it.  The very early verdict is that I like it a lot.  That said, I am starting to notice one or two tiny blemishes since I've been using the C-5 -- not sure if it's the low cleansing number or something else -- so I'm gonna continue testing the C-5 and C-0 before I go whole hog on either of the recipes.


----------



## Hils67

I cut my soap today. Super chuffed at how the swirls turned out. I used Dragon's Blood FO and thought it might discolour but it doesn't seem to have (yet?).
I'm 3 months into my soaping journey and totally hooked!!
This soap is lard, CO, OO,  cocoa butter, SWA, castor oil. Smells like Indian incense. Love it!


----------



## Meena

Very pretty swirls!  I love the color combination and how your design really pops against the white background.  Very well done!


----------



## earlene

Hils67 said:


> I cut my soap today. Super chuffed at how the swirls turned out. I used Dragon's Blood FO and thought it might discolour but it doesn't seem to have (yet?).
> I'm 3 months into my soaping journey and totally hooked!!
> This soap is lard, CO, OO,  cocoa butter, SWA, castor oil. Smells like Indian incense. Love it!
> View attachment 37748




Beautiful!  I would expect the white to turn brown over time and the yellow/gold will probably also darken.  How dark would depend on how much you used and your vendor.  I love Dragon's Blood, but, yes it will darken over time.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

gorgeous!!!


----------



## Hils67

earlene said:


> Beautiful!  I would expect the white to turn brown over time and the yellow/gold will probably also darken.  How dark would depend on how much you used and your vendor.  I love Dragon's Blood, but, yes it will darken over time.


I’m expecting it to darken over time...we’ll see how it goes


----------



## shunt2011

I made salt bars and didn’t input the right SF  so had to add more oils and made a huge batch.


----------



## Kafayat Adebowale oyeniyi

Hils67 said:


> I cut my soap today. Super chuffed at how the swirls turned out. I used Dragon's Blood FO and thought it might discolour but it doesn't seem to have (yet?).
> I'm 3 months into my soaping journey and totally hooked!!
> This soap is lard, CO, OO,  cocoa butter, SWA, castor oil. Smells like Indian incense. Love it!
> View attachment 37748


Oh my God...I love this



Hils67 said:


> I cut my soap today. Super chuffed at how the swirls turned out. I used Dragon's Blood FO and thought it might discolour but it doesn't seem to have (yet?).
> I'm 3 months into my soaping journey and totally hooked!!
> This soap is lard, CO, OO,  cocoa butter, SWA, castor oil. Smells like Indian incense. Love it!
> View attachment 37748


may I ask what technique of swirl this is please...I just love it


----------



## amd

I made lilac coconut milk soap yesterday. I'll cut it when I go home for lunch. I hadn't planned to make it - or well I mean it wasn't on my to do list, but two weeks ago I had set out everything to do it and had the mold lined and ready to go. It went quickly. I'll post pics when I cut. My first time using a "true" impression mat (with the impression coming out of the soap rather than going into the soap) and it went smoother than I anticipated. We'll see how it actually turns out.

I still need / want to make sugar scrub and lip balms this week. I still need to portion out my cocoa butter and tallow. Then I better do some masterbatching. I do have another soap I want to tackle this week too, an orange and green ombre soap with a mango ale scent. I'm custom blending the scent, so hopefully it turns out!

Really happy with how it turned out! A simple one color soap but the impression mat worked! And it was so easy even I could do it [emoji3]


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

amd said:


> Really happy with how it turned out! A simple one color soap but the impression mat worked! And it was so easy even I could do it [emoji3]



glad it worked out--can we get pics


----------



## amd

I can't seem to attach from the app. I'll try this again...


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

amd said:


> I can't seem to attach from the app. I'll try this again...View attachment 37786



how lovely!!! dainty looking, I love it


----------



## Dean

Made a batch of zeawater orange soap.  For accuracy used seperate containers for each oil for the first time.  Boy I wish I had a dishwasher to clean-up all the dishes.  Guess it could be worse, I could be afflicted with poly-oil syndrome like poor @KiwiMoose


----------



## Chris_S

Went and picked up my cosmetic grade soy wax today to my surprise it was in a big block not that it matters im sure i can find myself a cheese grater thats sole use is for grating soy wax. Because iv only got 500g im thinking of a small well 1200g total batch. Then i also want to try making a body butter/cream iv found a recipe for online and also lip balms. I got momentarily angered when i read a blog that said they will save the poor bees by using soy wax. She didnt state she is vegan and clearly doesnt understand beekeeping in the slightest. I do my beekeeping for the love of bees and i also understand the very importance of bees to the future of our food supplies. I will likely extract this year but i will only do it to supply friends and family with good local honey and will only take what they dont need. We have so many laws regarding sale of honey that i dont think its really worth my while trying to sell it.Maybe im just getting grumpy about it because i am anxious to see how my bees have faired through winter. They seemed ok last time i looked but didnt get much chance to check as they werent too happy about me being there. Sorry rant over Im going to pass the blame for that rant onto @LilyJo who yold me a monday rant was acceptable


----------



## Hils67

Kafayat Adebowale oyeniyi said:


> may I ask what technique of swirl this is please...I just love it


Thank you. It’s hanger swirl. Poured the white I. First then poured colours in thin (ish) lines. Did hanger (thought I’d over swirled it!) bit more white then Last bit of colour on top.
Hilary


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Chris_S said:


> Went and picked up my cosmetic grade soy wax today to my surprise it was in a big block not that it matters im sure i can find myself a cheese grater thats sole use is for grating soy wax. Because iv only got 500g im thinking of a small well 1200g total batch. Then i also want to try making a body butter/cream iv found a recipe for online and also lip balms. I got momentarily angered when i read a blog that said they will save the poor bees by using soy wax. She didnt state she is vegan and clearly doesnt understand beekeeping in the slightest. I do my beekeeping for the love of bees and i also understand the very importance of bees to the future of our food supplies. I will likely extract this year but i will only do it to supply friends and family with good local honey and will only take what they dont need. We have so many laws regarding sale of honey that i dont think its really worth my while trying to sell it.Maybe im just getting grumpy about it because i am anxious to see how my bees have faired through winter. They seemed ok last time i looked but didnt get much chance to check as they werent too happy about me being there. Sorry rant over Im going to pass the blame for that rant onto @LilyJo who yold me a monday rant was acceptable



I just came back from going thru one of our hives--the bees took off last fall. we are only going to run one hive so I came back with a bunch of nice clean white wax that I plan to use in some bath melts. Hope your bees are okay!!


----------



## Jeboz

Marilyn Norgart said:


> I just came back from going thru one of our hives--the bees took off last fall. we are only going to run one hive so I came back with a bunch of nice clean white wax that I plan to use in some bath melts. Hope your bees are okay!!



Another beekeeper here - we are just into autumn here. I didn't do as much as I should with my bees this season but they are always very busy and the smell is wonderful on a hot day! Used a tspn of honey in some soap today and plan to use some wax later when I am calmer with soaping 'hiccups' that happen as I read beeswax can cause hiccups of its own.



amd said:


> I can't seem to attach from the app. I'll try this again...View attachment 37786



How did you get such a delicate white layer down first? Did you drip white into the lace?


----------



## Dawni

Jeboz said:


> How did you get such a delicate white layer down first? Did you drip white into the lace?


Check out these links 

https://auntieclaras.com/2014/09/mexican-lace-and-how-i-made-a-silicone-texture-mat/

https://seifenbar.blogspot.com/2017/07/vanilla-lace.html

https://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-...cess-soap/jasmine-lace-cold-process-tutorial/


----------



## Jeboz

Dawni said:


> Check out these links
> 
> https://auntieclaras.com/2014/09/mexican-lace-and-how-i-made-a-silicone-texture-mat/
> 
> https://seifenbar.blogspot.com/2017/07/vanilla-lace.html
> 
> https://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-...cess-soap/jasmine-lace-cold-process-tutorial/



Thanks Dawni - I was going to get up and do some housework. Guess it'll wait!  (it waits fairly often here - lucky it's just me and the dog)


----------



## Meena

Made soap last night.  Starting a new thread about it because I have some questions.


----------



## DWinMadison

Hils67 said:


> I cut my soap today. Super chuffed at how the swirls turned out. I used Dragon's Blood FO and thought it might discolour but it doesn't seem to have (yet?).
> I'm 3 months into my soaping journey and totally hooked!!
> This soap is lard, CO, OO,  cocoa butter, SWA, castor oil. Smells like Indian incense. Love it!
> View attachment 37748


Wow!  Beautiful work.


----------



## Nanette

Dawni said:


> But now you know that if it's good now it'll be great after
> 
> This was yesterday but got too busy to post. Infusions! Most for color, some for a balm I'm gonna try making..





Hils67 said:


> I cut my soap today. Super chuffed at how the swirls turned out. I used Dragon's Blood FO and thought it might discolour but it doesn't seem to have (yet?).
> I'm 3 months into my soaping journey and totally hooked!!
> This soap is lard, CO, OO,  cocoa butter, SWA, castor oil. Smells like Indian incense. Love it!
> View attachment 37748


Where do you get your dragons blood fo?


----------



## cmzaha

Trying to motivate myself to make soap today, and it is not going well. I cannot believe I have 6 bars of DB left and it is one of my best sellers. Spring show coming up early in May and soap is seriously low. I should Never run out of DB, Mango Papaya or Bonsai. All are top sellers. Need to make 25 lbs of DB... I am also out of lard, Sunflower Ho, and Canola HO. This is a bit of a problem.  So it looks like I get to use AVO or Olive Oil and I hate OO in soap. I pretty much quit using AVO because it is getting to expensive to use in soap


----------



## shunt2011

cmzaha said:


> Trying to motivate myself to make soap today, and it is not going well. I cannot believe I have 6 bars of DB left and it is one of my best sellers. Spring show coming up early in May and soap is seriously low. I should Never run out of DB, Mango Papaya or Bonsai. All are top sellers. Need to make 25 lbs of DB...



You can do it....might keep your mind occupied on something else for a change.  Do something for you!


----------



## SYT

Kafayat Adebowale oyeniyi said:


> Oh my God...I love this
> 
> 
> may I ask what technique of swirl this is please...I just love it


----------



## SYT

I love how dramatic those colors came out!


----------



## Dawni

I tried to make CP Castile soap......


----------



## Nanette

I moved my soap into a new room...shelves, soaps, sigh. Hopefully this will work for the hot and humid coming up--small window ac for this room only to keep humidity under control...


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

well I seem to be avoiding soaping today!  I need to finish some soaps for a friends wedding party, I got part of it done but just got the other fragrance yesterday. I finally had to quit my part time job cuz my feet aren't getting much better so I have more time but instead of using it for soaping I decided to give the dog a bath and haircut.  its early yet so after a break I will make the soap. I also wanna try the ying/yang soap also but maybe another day


----------



## KiwiMoose

Dawni said:


> I tried to make CP Castile soap......


and?


----------



## cmzaha

shunt2011 said:


> You can do it....might keep your mind occupied on something else for a change.  Do something for you!


At least I managed to batch oils for 6 batches of soap. I still have a very long way to go to catch up with what I need, but every batch helps


----------



## Dawni

KiwiMoose said:


> and?


I don't know yet lol

It's so hard not to keep touching the molds when you're so used to being able to soap with HP crumbs so I hid it from myself


----------



## Zing

Hils67 said:


> I cut my soap today. Super chuffed at how the swirls turned out. I used Dragon's Blood FO and thought it might discolour but it doesn't seem to have (yet?).
> I'm 3 months into my soaping journey and totally hooked!!
> This soap is lard, CO, OO,  cocoa butter, SWA, castor oil. Smells like Indian incense. Love it!
> View attachment 37748


This is a work of art!  Frame it!!


----------



## Jeboz

Dawni said:


> I tried to make CP Castile soap......


Loved the lacey links you posted yesterday. 
I have yet to try castille - the thought of a 12 month wait is too much for me!


----------



## penelopejane

Meena said:


> I think all you need is the goo, the catalyst, and something leak-proof (and possibly disposable) to pour the whole mess in.  @IrishLass uses Alumilite High Strength-3 silicone (which Kevin Devine calls rubber).  I haven't priced the Alumilite but I think that will be the bulk of the cost.  ETA: a  1 pound can is $27.50 from the manufacturer
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>




For soap you need to use two part addition cure silicone.
If you are using clay you need sulphur free clay or the silicone won't set. 
OR
You can make soap dough and cut the shapes out with fondant cookie cutters. Like these:
*https://tinyurl.com/y2772xhe*



Rune said:


> I took photos of soap, with the intention to post them on this forum. I should never have done. I borrowed my dad's phone, since it have a great camera. Pictures were clear, nice. But then, it was impossible to transfer them to my Macbook. Direct wired connedtion did not work, Bluetooth doesn't work, mail the same, MMS exactly the same. Error, error all over. I have found out that Apple have blocked other brands, so if you own a Macbook and a Samsung phone, then you will be forced to buy an Iphone. There can't be other explanations. Whatever I put in my USB ports pops up on the screen, even cheap chinese crap bought from Aliexpress, but not that Samsung phone, no. I guess that is how Apple deal with competitors.
> 
> Apple made me go online and looking for a newer Iphone than the old piece of antique I have. So it works. They did force me into buying a new phone. But I will not, I will buy a second hand one.
> 
> So no soap pictures today, no. I have a third camera without batteries. A big DSLR. If modern technology can't manage to take pictures of a simple soap and it get transfered into my computer, I have to get up on the attic and collect my big guns. I will probably mess that up as well, since it has a complicated menu with settings I don't really understand.
> 
> Point and shoot and wireless transfer everywhere, why is that so difficult? They sent people to the moon in the 60's, and today the simplest of tasks are not technologically possible. Are the world going backwards?


Another thing you can do if you take photos on a phone is to email them to yourself.  
Then it is on the computer ready to go where ever you want it to. 

It also sounds like you might need to re-watch this video:


I made my first soap in a month today - colour testers.


----------



## Jeboz

penelopejane said:


> Another thing you can do if you take photos on a phone is to email them to yourself.
> Then it is on the computer ready to go where ever you want it to.



Sounds good - I ditto Rune's rant. I can't send photos from my iphone to my Mac, I can do it from the iphone to my laptop - no problems. Go figure!



penelopejane said:


> It also sounds like you might need to re-watch this video:



That container is SO full! She has a very steady hand. Mine would be glooping everywhere.


----------



## Rune

penelopejane said:


> Another thing you can do if you take photos on a phone is to email them to yourself.
> Then it is on the computer ready to go where ever you want it to.
> 
> It also sounds like you might need to re-watch this video:
> 
> 
> I made my first soap in a month today - colour testers.




Thank you for the video!  I watched it now, and I think I might can be able to get my stickblender as slow as hers, if I use the lowest setting and don't push the wrong button (which is "max" and just under the regular button). I definately have been overmixing with the stickblender, I see that now. But I think I will first try to mix to emulsion by hand. If that doesn't work, I will do as in the video. I'm still a little afraid it will accellerate like crazy just by the look of the stickblender.

I did try to email it to myself, but it didn't work since there was no email client installed on the phone, the error message said. But then I tried again another day, and found some more options for sharing, and it was in fact another "share on email" button hiding out on the next page. When I tried that one, it worked! It was the Gmail button. The non-working just said "email" or something. So now I know what to do next time 

Since you are from Australia, you haven't used the Eroma fragrance called Black Musk & Pear? I watched a video just now from Wicked Lee Goods, and she experienced some ricing from that fragrance. Link: 
I wonder if you experienced ricing, if you have used it?

I made a new soap recipe today, or well, just tweaked the old one a little bit. And I hope to fragrance the soap with Black Musk & Pear. I see Wicked Lee Goods stickblend it back together again. I'm sure I can't do that without getting the thickest of puddings, which I hope to avoid. I do mix my fragrances in with the oils first, before adding the lye (Wicked Lee add before pouring). Do you think that can help prevent ricing? I can of course choose another fragrance, but.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

oh...….Black Musk & Pear sounds incredible


----------



## Dawni

I haz dis in zee witchez cauldron lolz


----------



## KiwiMoose

Hils67 said:


> I cut my soap today. Super chuffed at how the swirls turned out. I used Dragon's Blood FO and thought it might discolour but it doesn't seem to have (yet?).
> I'm 3 months into my soaping journey and totally hooked!!
> This soap is lard, CO, OO,  cocoa butter, SWA, castor oil. Smells like Indian incense. Love it!
> View attachment 37748


I somehow missed this on Monday - but WOW!  I really love those colours together.  And your swirl is so fine with lots of definition.  Was it a hanger?  I just got a yellow 'magic' mica and was wondering about doing yellow and black together, so this was very timely!


----------



## Jeboz

Dawni said:


> I haz dis in zee witchez cauldron lolz



Oooooooo.............  What is that?


----------



## Dawni

Jeboz said:


> Oooooooo.............  What is that?






Was gonna expire and no one's using it in food so..... 

It smells very strongly of the kelp lol


----------



## KDP

Hils67 said:


> I cut my soap today. Super chuffed at how the swirls turned out. I used Dragon's Blood FO and thought it might discolour but it doesn't seem to have (yet?).
> I'm 3 months into my soaping journey and totally hooked!!
> This soap is lard, CO, OO,  cocoa butter, SWA, castor oil. Smells like Indian incense. Love it!
> View attachment 37748


That soap is gorgeous! Love the color combo


----------



## Nanette

I love soap I love soap I love soap....yes! I cant wait to smell some of these fragrance oil


Dawni said:


> View attachment 37847
> 
> Was gonna expire and no one's using it in food so.....
> 
> It smells very strongly of the kelp lol


I have used spirulina in soap--beautiful green initially but it fades so fast....


----------



## Dawni

Nanette said:


> I have used spirulina in soap--beautiful green initially but it fades so fast....


This mixture of powders ended up a nice green but I messed it up with confetti that had the wrong colors for it lol


----------



## penelopejane

Rune said:


> Thank you for the video!  I watched it now, and I think I might can be able to get my stickblender as slow as hers, if I use the lowest setting and don't push the wrong button (which is "max" and just under the regular button). I definately have been overmixing with the stickblender, I see that now. But I think I will first try to mix to emulsion by hand. If that doesn't work, I will do as in the video. I'm still a little afraid it will accellerate like crazy just by the look of the stickblender.
> 
> I did try to email it to myself, but it didn't work since there was no email client installed on the phone, the error message said. But then I tried again another day, and found some more options for sharing, and it was in fact another "share on email" button hiding out on the next page. When I tried that one, it worked! It was the Gmail button. The non-working just said "email" or something. So now I know what to do next time
> 
> Since you are from Australia, you haven't used the Eroma fragrance called Black Musk & Pear? I watched a video just now from Wicked Lee Goods, and she experienced some ricing from that fragrance. Link:
> I wonder if you experienced ricing, if you have used it?
> 
> I made a new soap recipe today, or well, just tweaked the old one a little bit. And I hope to fragrance the soap with Black Musk & Pear. I see Wicked Lee Goods stickblend it back together again. I'm sure I can't do that without getting the thickest of puddings, which I hope to avoid. I do mix my fragrances in with the oils first, before adding the lye (Wicked Lee add before pouring). Do you think that can help prevent ricing? I can of course choose another fragrance, but.



I think you’ll find handblending won’t get you to emulsion or trace.

I do use Eroma but not that scent. Any scent that rices or otherwise misbehaves gets immediately struck from my list. I haven’t got the time or money to waste ingredients.

I once had a soap rice, I saved it but it remained grainy forever. Never again.

Good job with the technology!


----------



## shunt2011

Rune said:


> Thank you for the video!  I watched it now, and I think I might can be able to get my stickblender as slow as hers, if I use the lowest setting and don't push the wrong button (which is "max" and just under the regular button). I definately have been overmixing with the stickblender, I see that now. But I think I will first try to mix to emulsion by hand. If that doesn't work, I will do as in the video. I'm still a little afraid it will accellerate like crazy just by the look of the stickblender.
> 
> I did try to email it to myself, but it didn't work since there was no email client installed on the phone, the error message said. But then I tried again another day, and found some more options for sharing, and it was in fact another "share on email" button hiding out on the next page. When I tried that one, it worked! It was the Gmail button. The non-working just said "email" or something. So now I know what to do next time
> 
> Since you are from Australia, you haven't used the Eroma fragrance called Black Musk & Pear? I watched a video just now from Wicked Lee Goods, and she experienced some ricing from that fragrance. Link:
> I wonder if you experienced ricing, if you have used it?
> 
> I made a new soap recipe today, or well, just tweaked the old one a little bit. And I hope to fragrance the soap with Black Musk & Pear. I see Wicked Lee Goods stickblend it back together again. I'm sure I can't do that without getting the thickest of puddings, which I hope to avoid. I do mix my fragrances in with the oils first, before adding the lye (Wicked Lee add before pouring). Do you think that can help prevent ricing? I can of course choose another fragrance, but.




I agree with not being able to get emulsion hand stirring.  I would give it a quick burst or two with the stick blender then stir.


----------



## earlene

I am testing some of my soaps.  One is my Bonneville (Utah) Salt Flats soap (made with salt I harvested from the Salt Flats), but it's still only 7 months old, so I'm not surprised I found it a bit drying.  But OMG the lather is incredible!  I have to look back on the recipe I used.  I was traveling when I made this soap, so I only had CO & HO Sunflower oil at the time.  I still had some FO with me, though, and I'm glad I looked it up because I just did not recognize the fragrance while washing my hands.  It is Hawaiian Ginger, but really the soapy smell is stronger than the FO. 

I have decided that testing multiple bars of soap at once is unfair to the soaps, especially when one is as 'not ready' as this one.  But after the first washing and the resulting dryness around my knuckles, I used some lanolin on my hands.  A couple hours later, I washed again with the salt soap and no dryness.  My hands feel almost fine now, but still a bit dry around the knuckles, so I'll put this soap away again for a few more months.  

I may postpone testing the other soaps until much later today or tomorrow because I don't want to start with dry knuckles with another soap.



earlene said:


> I made my Utah Salt Flats soap last night, rather late, and was going to stay awake long enough to cut before it got too hard.  But when the alarm went off at 6 am, I still hadn't cut them.  I cut them right away and they were still a bit warm, but hard enough that I got a bit of crumbliness around the cut edges.  Since I expected that, I cut the mini-slab into 4 large rectangular bars instead of 6 square bars to minimize the opportunities for crumbling.  It wasn't too bad.  And it was only a test anyway.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Dawni said:


> View attachment 37847
> 
> Was gonna expire and no one's using it in food so.....
> 
> It smells very strongly of the kelp lol


Ooh - it contains NZ wheatgrass!

In about 20 minutes, I'm about to attempt a Lush CopyCat soap - Karma. I've got my list of essential oils that i have derived from online research.  Mostly patchouli, then sweet orange, then lemongrass, lavender, with a touch of pine and elemi.  Has anyone tried this and have you got any tips fro tweaking the Eos to get the right fragrance?  It's my favourite soap ( and what I used before i started making my own) so I should be able to do a sniff test at least.


----------



## cmzaha

Finally, managed to get some soaps, so far I have 2 batches of DB, a batch of Black Amber & Musk, and Mango Papaya. Rosemary & Lavender is next and for the last batch I have not decided. While I have a long way to go to get the shelves re-stocked at least this is a start. These were all dual lye full vinegar soaps. Might do a salt bar later. Also poured Lavender and Lilac. 

I also figured out something today, just took me several years , with my vegan recipe which is high palm and 10% shea I discovered it will slow trace if I soap at 115º F. It actually made quite a difference in tracing. I almost always use a 31% lye concentration but always soaped at room temp.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Here’s my ‘Karma Chameleon’ I’m calling it:


----------



## Jeboz

KiwiMoose said:


> Here’s my ‘Karma Chameleon’ I’m calling it:
> View attachment 37884


Is this using your copycat fragrance?
That's an interesting mould. Does it give you rounded or straight sides. Purty top. Looks like a snuggly crocheted rug almost.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Jeboz said:


> Is this using your copycat fragrance?
> That's an interesting mould. Does it give you rounded or straight sides. Purty top. Looks like a snuggly crocheted rug almost.


Unfortunately that will be the bottom Jeboz, but i wanted it to look nice for the photo 
I made another soap in my ‘alkeehole’ thread using that mold - have a look.


----------



## Dawni

KiwiMoose said:


> and?


Finally have an answer to this! Posted in the gallery..


----------



## Lin19687

another tester batch last night.  I can't help meself on trying to use more softer oils...


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Zing said:


> Now I just need a name, ANTI-FUNGAL LOTION BAR just doesn't have a nice ring to it.


NO FUNGUS AMONG US
LOTION BAR
_With Tea Tree & Lemongrass_


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Terri E said:


> Goldfish Soap!



maybe dumb question but I'm gonna ask anyway cuz every time I look at this I wonder.  is this a slab soap with embeds--sometimes my eyes play tricks--I think it looks like the fish are sticking up



Zany_in_CO said:


> NO FUNGUS AMONG US
> LOTION BAR
> _With Tea Tree & Lemongrass_



very catchy!!


----------



## Terri E

Marilyn Norgart said:


> maybe dumb question but I'm gonna ask anyway cuz every time I look at this I wonder.  is this a slab soap with embeds--sometimes my eyes play tricks--I think it looks like the fish are sticking up



Yes Marilyn it is a slab mold and I made the goldfish from soap clay and a small silicone mold, placing them on top of the soap after pouring


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Terri E said:


> Yes Marilyn it is a slab mold and I made the goldfish from soap clay and a small silicone mold, placing them on top of the soap after pouring



I love looking them!!


----------



## Paulie

Packaged my soap in little bags, used a hole punch for two holes, and tied a ribbon to close.  Wrote Love You on all the bags.


----------



## Lin19687

I'm gonna start my Taxes today....  because I started the soap Biz last year and did not work out side of the home.................. does that count as soap stuff 

I'm still in testing mode again and need to sell off the stock I have of the larger bars.

I also just got in my HUGE buy of soap boxes and some small jars (I'm not thrilled with but they are usable.
Also just ordered a soap Box stamper.  TY @shunt2011   !!  I got 2, one for front with Biz name and oz/g section, one for back ingredients for one of the recipes   Oh and an ink pad so I got free shipping (not that $6 was a lot anyway.


----------



## Susie

Made 4 batches of soap yesterday.  Am still testing new FOs, so some days are exciting.  Only had one Soap-on-a-Stick, so it is getting better.


----------



## Terri E

Marilyn Norgart said:


> I love looking them!!



I would be happy to send you one, lol! Then you can look up close and personal


----------



## KiwiMoose

Terri E said:


> I would be happy to send you one, lol! Then you can look up close and personal


ooh - how about to New Zealand?


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

KiwiMoose said:


> ooh - how about to New Zealand?



now now Kiwi she was talking to me!!!!  I would really love to have one though--what do you charge and what was the scent again?  think I could pass it off as my own hahahahaha (naw I wouldn't but I doubt it)

I just got done with a pickle strainer swirl--I didn't use a pickle strainer but trimmed up and made the cut outs bigger on a plastic sink strainer!!!  oh wish me luck on it. I stopped at emulsion and mixed the colors and scent.  things were fine until about 1/2 way. I think I am just way to slow for that kinda pour.  things thickened up!!  I slow down cuz I am so worried about getting the right amount of each color at the right time.  I am going to try and find micas that don't have TD in them--it seems like most of mine do--I don't know.  I started out using the funnel but had to quit cuz it wouldn't go down the hole at the end hahaha.  note to self when doing this make sure the string is long cuz it gets real slippery and is hard to pull up--it needs to be long enough to give a wrap around the finger.  well anyway I will post pics tomorrow even if its a disaster


----------



## Terri E

KiwiMoose said:


> ooh - how about to New Zealand?


 Kiwi, I think the shipping would be way more than the soap was worth, lol!



Marilyn Norgart said:


> now now Kiwi she was talking to me!!!!  I would really love to have one though--what do you charge and what was the scent again?  think I could pass it off as my own hahahahaha (naw I wouldn't but I doubt it)



Marilyn, the scent is Bonsai, it is very nice! If you give me your address I will put one in the mail  (I may throw in a peppermint eucalyptus salt bar too!)


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

where did you get the scent?  and I sent you a message!!


----------



## Terri E

Marilyn Norgart said:


> where did you get the scent?  and I sent you a message!!



Oregon Trail Soapers Supply


----------



## KiwiMoose

I made soap!  Purple mica - first time using it.  I had read it goes grey/brown, but didn't believe the extent of it until I saw it with my own eyes.


----------



## Dawni

Tested two soaps. 

Soaped my hands with a beer ball - beer soap scrapings off my pot - and the lather was awesome at just 2wks. Rich, thick, creamy lather.. Can't wait to start using them after 6 more.

Took a small piece of a soap with forgotten superfat to shower with and at about 4wks I'm quite glad it isn't very drying at all. I'll let it be for another 4 and I'm sure it'll be even better. So happy!


----------



## steffamarie

Did a bunch of soap dishes and set up for two batches, including masterbatching 2kg of lye solution. Soaped the first one without really waiting for the lye solution to cool, which was a huge mistake. I used Salty Sea Air from Elements B&B and while blending in the mica (dispersed in oil) it started setting up really fast and I had to whack it in the mold. Luckily, I had wanted a pretty simple design of a couple mica lines amongst uneven layers of soap batter, so it definitely still worked with my design. I'm insulating that loaf while I wait for my lye water to cool...my second design won't work QUITE as well with lumpy batter, I'm afraid XD


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

KiwiMoose said:


> I made soap!  Purple mica - first time using it.  I had read it goes grey/brown, but didn't believe the extent of it until I saw it with my own eyes.
> View attachment 37944



pics please


----------



## KiwiMoose

Marilyn Norgart said:


> pics please


Will cut this afternoon ( about 7 hours from now)


----------



## DWinMadison

1. Added a soap page to my blog..nothing really there yet, but the shell looks good.
2. Made my 1st batch of soap with coconut milk...sped up trace quite a bit.  Soap is predominantly white with planned swirls of burnt orange and navy blue.  I have no idea how it will cut. I need some of Kiwi’s “disaster luck” on this one.  It’s cool here today and going into the mid 30’s tonight, so I just left it outside to hopefully prevent over-heating.


----------



## earlene

I searched for some partially cleaned wool roving my SIL gave me, only to come across the clean roving I have, but couldn't find any of the wool that needs cleaning.  I am beginning to think I decided not to pack unclean wool in my luggage when I was returning home from California last November.  I wanted to work on a soap felting project, but when I realized my mind isn't even in this particular month (another story) I decided I may be better off waiting until I recover from the cold a bit more than I have so far.

Just in case, though I did bring down some of my felting supplies so I can get started if I start feeling clearer headed.


----------



## Lin19687

I stared at the soap I made the other day and wished for time to go faster............ but at my age I really don't' want that


----------



## KiwiMoose

DWinMadison said:


> 1. Added a soap page to my blog..nothing really there yet, but the shell looks good.
> 2. Made my 1st batch of soap with coconut milk...sped up trace quite a bit.  Soap is predominantly white with planned swirls of burnt orange and navy blue.  I have no idea how it will cut. I need some of Kiwi’s “disaster luck” on this one.  It’s cool here today and going into the mid 30’s tonight, so I just left it outside to hopefully prevent over-heating.


I’m beginning to think coconut milk can be a bit of a problem - as in it seems to always precede a disaster or close call. Hearing you say it speeds trace just confirms that.


----------



## DWinMadison

KiwiMoose said:


> I’m beginning to think coconut milk can be a bit of a problem - as in it seems to always precede a disaster or close call. Hearing you say it speeds trace just confirms that.


I used it at 100% over and above my 50/50 lye water MB.  A lesser amount might have been wise.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Marilyn Norgart said:


> pics please


Cut pics up on the Photo Gallery thread:https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/the-purple-that-wasnt-cut.74519/


----------



## Dawni

Gearing up for HP Castile! I'm gonna use a loaf this time, I wanna experience slicing through Castile and to note how long it takes to harden compared to the CP. Exact same recipe (more or less).


----------



## KiwiMoose

I finally got to unmold and cut my 'Karma Chameleon' soap ( a copy of Lush's Karma).  The smell is not bad - had to try and duplicate it as best I could from their ingredients list, without knowing the ratios.  I think there's a bit too much lavender in my batch - I only used a little bit but it seems to be quite predominant.  But a very good attempt none-the-less.  It was in the mold for over two days! Testing my patience it was. Still a little soft for unmolding - it could have done with a couple more days I think.  I'm not sure that it gelled so maybe that's why.


----------



## lenarenee

I became a soap maker again this week after more than a year of a forced hiatus!  

All new recipes. I can't tell you how good it feels to be human again!!


 (Yes, this means the renovation is almost over)  I would insert every crazy celebratory emoji here, but I'm on my phone and its midnight.  So how about pics instead??


----------



## KiwiMoose

These are beautiful @lenarenee!  My favourite one is the blue/green/white one.  Welcome back to soaping, and to being human


----------



## shunt2011

Beautiful!  Welcome back.


----------



## Dawni

KiwiMoose said:


> These are beautiful @lenarenee!  My favourite one is the blue/green/white one.  Welcome back to soaping, and to being human


This one's my favorite as well. Welcome back! 

So.. I had some free time and was playing around with pics hehe.. The progression of my HP Castile - trace, small volcano, mashed potatoes, gelled and molded and last pic is right before I cut. 





Bigger pics and the cut bars here!


----------



## Zing

My Marie Kondo-influenced wife influenced me to tidy my supplies.  I discovered recently a coworker makes lotion and he's researching cold process soap.  In case he wants it I packed a bag of funnels, molds, rose & orange blossom waters, wheat germ oil, etc.  Gave my old melt and pour molds to the neighbor girls.  Turned one batch, boxed another batch.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

lenarenee said:


> I became a soap maker again this week after more than a year of a forced hiatus!
> 
> All new recipes. I can't tell you how good it feels to be human again!!View attachment 38016
> View attachment 38017
> View attachment 38018
> (Yes, this means the renovation is almost over)  I would insert every crazy celebratory emoji here, but I'm on my phone and its midnight.  So how about pics instead??



very very nice!!! glad you can finally do what makes you happy!!!


----------



## Dawni

Zing said:


> My Marie Kondo-influenced wife influenced me to tidy my supplies.  I discovered recently a coworker makes lotion and he's researching cold process soap.  In case he wants it I packed a bag of funnels, molds, rose & orange blossom waters, wheat germ oil, etc.  Gave my old melt and pour molds to the neighbor girls.  Turned one batch, boxed another batch.


Does your wife not like the rose water, or are you giving the extras? My mom loves hers.. I'd like it better if it didn't smell the way it does lol but we like touching our faces after using it as a toner hehehe


----------



## Zany_in_CO

lenarenee said:


> I would insert every crazy celebratory emoji here, but I'm on my phone and its midnight.


----------



## Peggyrae

Just paid my dues to SMF, (Didn't realize there were dues, haha but well worth it.)  I am tax challenged today and working on both personal and my business fed taxes, UGH!   First time for my business as I just got my LLC in August.  I love following all of you and your soaping talk.  Once all this paperwork is over with back to soaping!  Just got two new accounts.  One for guest soaps for a B&B and another for a Hair Salon and Spa. Just like I like, relatively small orders  for artisan soaps!


----------



## steffamarie

Work is slow today, so I was offered the day off!! Tried yin/yang soap again today and it actually works if you remember to remove the divider XD Scented in Ginger & Lime from Nurture and it smells amaaaazing. Currently waiting for lunch to be ready and browsing Steph's Micas & More to see what else soap-related I can spend my money on.


----------



## lenarenee

Thank you everyone. I was relieved to see my skills didn't get too rusty!

My new palm, butter, lard recipe works very well for swirling and I'm surprised. Previously I could make one huge (well...huge for me!) of batter that gave me time to divide, scent, color 3 different soaps.  The new recipe gives me about half as much time - but it's enough.

Cutting 2 more loaves today. Hopefully making 3 more loaves today.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Peggyrae said:


> Just got two new accounts.  One for guest soaps for a B&B and another for a Hair Salon and Spa. Just like I like, relatively small orders  for artisan soaps!


----------



## Peggyrae

Yesssir!  Woohoo!


----------



## amd

lenarenee said:


> I became a soap maker again this week after more than a year of a forced hiatus!


Those are stunning @lenarenee I'll take one of each 

I made one batch of soap this weekend. Acceleration seems to be a theme for all of my soaps lately. The soap turned out fine and smells amazing, so if (when) I repeat it I'll be better prepared to handle it. I cut it today at lunch, so I'll bevel and stamp the bars tonight before they go on the cure rack. Life is a bit crazy right now - April was NOT supposed to be a busy month for me, but here it is and I'm swamped, so I'm just going to tackle lip balms and sugar scrubs for a few weeks until life straightens itself out.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

I brought in a narrow shelf that I made and had stored in the garage and cleaned off the book shelf in the area I soap in.  got the micas and scents out of the boxes and put on the shelf so I can see what I have with out having to go thru the boxes. And just generally put all soap making stuff in their new home--looks a lot less cluttered, whew, cuz it was starting to get to me. now I just have to find a new home for my books


----------



## lenarenee

Cut one, but still waiting on a late bloomer to harden up.

Made 7.5 lb batch to fill 3 molds.  Bb grapefruit Bellini had time for itp swirl but did accelerate a bit.  CC Bourbon tobacco gave me time to take a nap! Did 3 color layers and had to leave it to work on the last loaf....CC bonsai, just a 3 color itp because I get tired of making choices.

That’s 9 soaps this past week.


----------



## KiwiMoose

lenarenee said:


> Cut one, but still waiting on a late bloomer to harden up.
> 
> Made 7.5 lb batch to fill 3 molds.  Bb grapefruit Bellini had time for itp swirl but did accelerate a bit.  CC Bourbon tobacco gave me time to take a nap! Did 3 color layers and had to leave it to work on the last loaf....CC bonsai, just a 3 color itp because I get tired of making choices.
> 
> That’s 9 soaps this past week.


You’re on fire!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

@lenarenee
making up for lost time!!!


----------



## lenarenee

Peggyrae said:


> Yesssir!  Woohoo!



Congratulations,  That sounds fun; just enough commitment to still enjoy it.


----------



## Misschief

lenarenee said:


> I became a soap maker again this week after more than a year of a forced hiatus!
> 
> All new recipes. I can't tell you how good it feels to be human again!!View attachment 38016
> View attachment 38017
> View attachment 38018
> (Yes, this means the renovation is almost over)  I would insert every crazy celebratory emoji here, but I'm on my phone and its midnight.  So how about pics instead??


Beautiful!!


----------



## DWinMadison

DWinMadison said:


> 1. Added a soap page to my blog..nothing really there yet, but the shell looks good.
> 2. Made my 1st batch of soap with coconut milk...sped up trace quite a bit.  Soap is predominantly white with planned swirls of burnt orange and navy blue.  I have no idea how it will cut. I need some of Kiwi’s “disaster luck” on this one.  It’s cool here today and going into the mid 30’s tonight, so I just left it outside to hopefully prevent over-heating.



Here’s the cut pics. SO. Much better than I feared

1st Coconut Bars
https://www.soapmakingforum.com/index.php?posts/761008/


----------



## shunt2011

Peggyrae said:


> Just paid my dues to SMF, (Didn't realize there were dues, haha but well worth it.)  I am tax challenged today and working on both personal and my business fed taxes, UGH!   First time for my business as I just got my LLC in August.  I love following all of you and your soaping talk.  Once all this paperwork is over with back to soaping!  Just got two new accounts.  One for guest soaps for a B&B and another for a Hair Salon and Spa. Just like I like, relatively small orders  for artisan soaps!



Since you're new here please be sure to go over to the introduction forum and tell us a little about yourself.   Welcome!


----------



## Jararie

I made my first ever cold process last night and I get to cut it tonight. I enjoyed it so much but I hated washing the dishes after a necessary evil I suppose lol


----------



## Dawni

Jararie said:


> I made my first ever cold process last night and I get to cut it tonight. I enjoyed it so much but I hated washing the dishes after a necessary evil I suppose lol


Oooh shiny shimmery! Nice


----------



## steffamarie

Planed over 100 bars this afternoon in preparation for my shrink bags to get here tomorrow. Now I have 9 sandwich bags of soap curls for embeds later!!


----------



## Zing

Dawni said:


> Does your wife not like the rose water, or are you giving the extras? My mom loves hers.. I'd like it better if it didn't smell the way it does lol but we like touching our faces after using it as a toner hehehe


I/we frankly never tried the waters.  People often give me items thinking I can use them in soap.  I just never researched it.  My 'go to' CP soap recipes and lotion bar recipes don't call for waters so I gave them to someone who can make use of them.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Jararie said:


> I made my first ever cold process last night and I get to cut it tonight. I enjoyed it so much but I hated washing the dishes after a necessary evil I suppose lol


Pretty!


----------



## DWinMadison

Jararie said:


> I made my first ever cold process last night and I get to cut it tonight. I enjoyed it so much but I hated washing the dishes after a necessary evil I suppose lol


It is a pain, but set them aside for a day or two, and all the gunk will turn to soap, so you can wash it away. Little Jell-O shot plastic cups are great for mixing prefixing colors.  Then you just chunk ‘em


----------



## DWinMadison

Some of you may have ascertained that I’m not much for sitting around the house.  Well, I’m stuck at home today with a wine-tasting-related injury (Yeah, I’m making that a thing.)  I’m supposed to be lying about with my foot elevated, so what did I do to while away the hours?

Lined pretty much every mold in my house
Trimmed up my hotel soaps and almost every other untrimmed soap on the shelf
Masterbatched lye
Ordered mica and castor oil


----------



## Misschief

DWinMadison said:


> Some of you may have ascertained that I’m not much for sitting around the house.  Well, I’m stuck at home today with a wine-tasting-related injury (Yeah, I’m making that a thing.)  I’m supposed to be lying about with my foot elevated, so what did I do to while away the hours?
> 
> Lined pretty much every mold in my house
> Trimmed up my hotel soaps and almost every other untrimmed soap on the shelf
> Masterbatched lye
> Ordered mica and castor oil


May I borrow that? A wine-tasting related injury?? Lovely soap!


----------



## DWinMadison

Misschief said:


> May I borrow that? A wine-tasting related injury?? Lovely soap!


Wine-tasting related injuries go unreported over 90% of the time. #wineshaming


----------



## LilianNoir

Made a (small) master batch of lye. My first time making a solution (unaided) and I guess my first time master batching! Hoping to FINALLY make soap this Friday! Going to try two different recipes I think.


----------



## Dawni

Got everything ready for my third attempt at a corner pour.

Hopefully third time's the charm.

No additives and I'm gonna hand mix the heck out of this even if it takes me all afternoon coz I don't want a repeat of the last two times when I could barely pour....

Edit: I think I did it!




A few of you might notice what big mistake I made lol


----------



## KiwiMoose

Dawni said:


> Got everything ready for my third attempt at a corner pour.
> 
> Hopefully third time's the charm.
> 
> No additives and I'm gonna hand mix the heck out of this even if it takes me all afternoon coz I don't want a repeat of the last two times when I could barely pour....
> 
> Edit: I think I did it!
> View attachment 38070
> 
> A few of you might notice what big mistake I made lol


Wow!  Way to go Dawni!

I got my sea water out of the freezer and boiled it all, passed it through a coffee filter ( thanks to @SaltedFig for that idea) - do you know how hard it is to find coffee filters these days?  It's all this barista coffee we all drink nowadays.  I then weighed out small portions and put it into little plastic baggies in the freezer so I can use it for future soaps.


----------



## penelopejane

Made a small single soap tester for indigo in soap. 
Made a whole batch using same proportion or indigo and have a midnight coloured soap (about 10 times darker than the tester).
Made another 1/2 batch and reduced the indigo to a 1/4 of the amount uses in tester and it is still too dark but is now green.  
Not the colour of any of the testers. 
Am hoping it will cure pale. 
Natural colours will send me around the bend.


----------



## penelopejane

KiwiMoose said:


> I got my sea water out of the freezer and boiled it all, passed it through a coffee filter ( thanks to @SaltedFig for that idea) - do you know how hard it is to find coffee filters these days?  It's all this barista coffee we all drink nowadays.  I then weighed out small portions and put it into little plastic baggies in the freezer so I can use it for future soaps.


Sorry I missed a few days, why are you doing this?


----------



## KiwiMoose

penelopejane said:


> Sorry I missed a few days, why are you doing this?


I've had the sea water for ages PJ - just hadn't got around to doing it yet. It all started with Zany's No-Slime Castile with the faux seawater, and i thought - well, why do I need faux when the sea is only 35 minutes drive away?  SO I collected a large bottleful.  I am heading out there again on Friday and will probably get some more.  Kinda gimmicky i guess - but I like the thought of having real seawater in my soap.


----------



## penelopejane

No it’s not gimmicky - a lot of people do it me included. Why the boiling though? I thought seawater would be pretty antimicrobial as is?


----------



## Dawni

penelopejane said:


> Made a small single soap tester for indigo in soap.
> Made a whole batch using same proportion or indigo and have a midnight coloured soap (about 10 times darker than the tester).
> Made another 1/2 batch and reduced the indigo to a 1/4 of the amount uses in tester and it is still too dark but is now green.
> Not the colour of any of the testers.
> Am hoping it will cure pale.
> Natural colours will send me around the bend.


Lols me too but I love em! In the soap I posted above, the grey was supposed to be a darker blue, but was actually supposed to be purple considering it's ratanjot, which is similar to alkanet.

I have to review my infusions.. Maybe I'm using too little of the colorant.

The annatto worked well though, and it's only been a week 

You gonna show us the soaps @penelopejane?


----------



## DWinMadison

Dawni said:


> Got everything ready for my third attempt at a corner pour.
> 
> Hopefully third time's the charm.
> 
> No additives and I'm gonna hand mix the heck out of this even if it takes me all afternoon coz I don't want a repeat of the last two times when I could barely pour....
> 
> Edit: I think I did it!
> View attachment 38070
> 
> A few of you might notice what big mistake I made lol


I think it looks great. What’s the brownish green with specks in it?  I looks like goldenseal to me.


----------



## Dawni

DWinMadison said:


> I think it looks great. What’s the brownish green with specks in it?  I looks like goldenseal to me.


Thank you! It's an infusion of moringa and neem powders in olive oil, with added homemade moringa powder


----------



## Lin19687

I am impatiently waiting for a soap to cure a bit more so I can test it out.
Worst part of the whole thing !


----------



## amd

DWinMadison said:


> Well, I’m stuck at home today with a wine-tasting-related injury (Yeah, I’m making that a thing.)


I often have beer-tasting-related injuries (mostly because I'm naturally clumsy + beer tasting = apocalypse). My current injury is from last night, I bit through my tongue... while hanging a shower curtain and chatting with my hubby... don't ask. It was a weird night.

I've had soap cupcakes on the brain for a few months now, so I decided to host a soap cupcake themed challenge this month. Hopefully I will have time to play along (I can't enter but I can be inspired, right?), but I have to portion out tallow and cocoa butter so that I can master batch oils. Sigh... I said I wasn't going to make soap this month....


----------



## shunt2011

I finally got around to making some salt bars. Unmolded them yesterday.   Made 3 good size batches.  All turned out awesome.  I tried a couple batches with powdered salt as I was gifted a bar and loved it, so had to order some.  Took forever to get here.   Now to let them cure.   Will try to remember to get some photos.

Want to participate in the cupcake challenge, trying to decide if I have time.


----------



## Dawni

Dustin had a long nap this afternoon which allowed me to make the soap posted above... And he slept more or less early tonight too so..

I made confetti soap! I realized both my confetti soaps were HP so I wanted a CP one hehe





I haz sum swirlz... Lolz


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Dawni said:


> A few of you might notice what big mistake I made


Oh, you mean the mischievous alligator in the upper left corner?  Are you saying you didn't do that on purpose?


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Not sure if this counts... Today, I'm *washing my recently departed hubby's ball caps*, golf caps and sun visors with my homemade 100% coconut oil LS in a foamer. Works great! Just enough soap to clean, without soaking. So far so good.


----------



## Dawni

Zany_in_CO said:


> Oh, you mean the mischievous alligator in the upper left corner?  Are you saying you didn't do that on purpose?


Lols nope. That was me not knowing what to do with the thickened batter in my containers after doing the swirl 

I like mischievous alligator.. My son said it was a dinosaur footprint *rolls eyes*

I forgot to line my mold...........


----------



## KiwiMoose

penelopejane said:


> No it’s not gimmicky - a lot of people do it me included. Why the boiling though? I thought seawater would be pretty antimicrobial as is?


In case someone pee'd in the water just before I collected it?


----------



## KiwiMoose

Dawni said:


> Lols nope. That was me not knowing what to do with the thickened batter in my containers after doing the swirl
> 
> I like mischievous alligator.. My son said it was a dinosaur footprint *rolls eyes*
> 
> I forgot to line my mold...........


LOL - I thought it was a footprint too.  Is that not a silicone mold?


----------



## Dawni

KiwiMoose said:


> LOL - I thought it was a footprint too.  Is that not a silicone mold?


It isn't. Good news is it slid right off. Bad news is a ton of ash lol I'll post cut pics soon 

What do you all do with excess batter that's not enough to mold somewhere else? It was taking me too long to scrape everything before I could swirl, I was worried it might thicken.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Dawni said:


> What do you all do with excess batter that's not enough to mold somewhere else?


I have a few single bar molds that come in handy for just that purpose, but use your imagination and look around for plastic containers that might work.


----------



## Dawni

Zany_in_CO said:


> I have a few single bar molds that come in handy for just that purpose, but use your imagination and look around for plastic containers that might work.


Yeah I have singles too but my leftover wasn't enough to make half an ice cube so the alligator reared its head lol

Black soap above unmolded and pics posted here


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Dawni said:


> Yeah I have singles too but my leftover wasn't enough to make half an ice cube so the alligator reared its head lol


Hahaha. 
Oh, well, in that case, I just clean my spatula off on the soap dish at my sink then roll the soap in my gloved hands and smoosh it into a small disc for testing. "Waste not; want not" as my mother would say. I quite like those small samples to use as the rest of the batch is curing.


----------



## cmzaha

Terri E said:


> Oregon Trail Soapers Supply


Bonsai from Oregon Trails is a very good seller for me and the fo sticks like glue. It is strong but I still use it at 1% ppo. It is second best to DB


----------



## Dawni

Dawni said:


> Got everything ready for my third attempt at a corner pour.
> 
> Hopefully third time's the charm.
> 
> No additives and I'm gonna hand mix the heck out of this even if it takes me all afternoon coz I don't want a repeat of the last two times when I could barely pour....
> 
> Edit: I think I did it!
> View attachment 38070
> 
> A few of you might notice what big mistake I made lol


Dear friends, I have this soap cut n posted over here, but I need some help figuring some things out. After my very first posted soap here, this is probably the second weirdest soap I've made, in terms of feel and texture of the bars.

And here I thought I was done with this swirl lol


----------



## KiwiMoose

Help a girl out would ya?  I have a bit of a quandary - I want to make some soap RIGHT NOW, and I don't know whether to do another impression mat soap, or to try a butterfly swirl.  Help me choose?


----------



## earlene

How many butterfly swirls have you done?  How many impression mat soaps?  How much time do you have?

I'd probably do the butterfly swirl.


----------



## KiwiMoose

earlene said:


> How many butterfly swirls have you done?  How many impression mat soaps?  How much time do you have?
> 
> I'd probably do the butterfly swirl.


Sold!  One butterfly swirl coming up....


----------



## earlene

I am looking forward to seeing your result, KiwiMoose!

Today, I opened my box of FO's from Jen (her FO moving sale, closed, btw).  Now to plan my next soaps and try some of these out!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Very pleased with the top @earlene , once again I made up
A little too much of the colours though. Might be a bit heavy in the butterfly and light on the soap!
We’ll see.


----------



## Dawni

That top is gorgeous KiwiMoose! I'm excited to see the butterflies hehehe


----------



## EEP

Beautiful! Cannot wait to see the cuts.


----------



## KiwiMoose

I just read @earlene's tag line and I looked to find the media section which i never knew existed until now.  And WOW!  Loved looking at all the soaps.


----------



## earlene

Yeah, KiwiMoose!


----------



## Terri E

Lovely! Great job Kiwi!


----------



## Terri E

I have to thank @KiwiMoose for the idea! I loved her beautiful stones and had to try this on a wood soap gift box. Not near what Kiwi does but it was fun and I want to do more! Thanks Kiwi


----------



## earlene

*Terri*, your soapboxes are gorgeous!

I put much of my wool roving into a hat box and bagged up the rest of my soap felting suppies in a clear (see-through) carry-all so I can move them back upstairs.  I think I have more stuff that isn't together with this, but at least everything I need is together for the next project.  I still have a photo open on my laptop for my next project, but I may just not get to it as soon as I'd like.  So many other things to consider.  I am planning the soap challenge for June and may need to work on that a bit for the next couple of months.  I'd like to do a video again, and need to practice up a bit first.


----------



## amd

I wasn't hungry when I home for lunch, so I tinkered in the soap dungeon instead. I got three new FO's and I'm feeling inspired to make soap cupcakes with them, so I sketched out ideas for them and did some preliminary planning for the embed toppers. My kaolin clay jar was empty so I refilled that from the "master bucket". I have enough to refill the jar one more time and then I have to make the decision to either reorder or knock it out of my recipe. I rounded up everything I need to make a sugar scrub tonight. Then I pulled some RBO and tallow out of the freezer to thaw out for masterbatching oils this weekend. Found a 20+ lb bag of unrendered lard in the freezer. This weekend is supposed to be gorgeous, so I may need to ask the hubby if I can borrow his brewing setup to render lard in the yard on Sunday. I haven't done this in years, but I remember it really stunk up the house, so I'd like to do it outside. ...AND I still have 10lbs of cocoa butter and 50lbs of tallow to portion out...


----------



## KiwiMoose

Terri E said:


> I have to thank @KiwiMoose for the idea! I loved her beautiful stones and had to try this on a wood soap gift box. Not near what Kiwi does but it was fun and I want to do more! Thanks Kiwi View attachment 38134
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 38133


Beautiful @Terri E - you done good!


----------



## Terri E

earlene said:


> *Terri*, your soapboxes are gorgeous!
> 
> I put much of my wool roving into a hat box and bagged up the rest of my soap felting suppies in a clear (see-through) carry-all so I can move them back upstairs.  I think I have more stuff that isn't together with this, but at least everything I need is together for the next project.  I still have a photo open on my laptop for my next project, but I may just not get to it as soon as I'd like.  So many other things to consider.  I am planning the soap challenge for June and may need to work on that a bit for the next couple of months.  I'd like to do a video again, and need to practice up a bit first.



Thank you Earlene! I didn't know you did videos, very cool. YouTube videos? I haven't done any soap making videos just revolving pic of soap I have made, lol. I would like to try when I have more time. I Keep all of my supplies for felting, bath bombs, lotion etc. in large plastic bins until I am ready to work on a project. I try to be organized but sometimes it is hard  
Am looking forward to see what you come up with in June 



KiwiMoose said:


> Beautiful @Terri E - you done good!



Thank you Kiwi, I love your videos they inspire me


----------



## KiwiMoose

Well, that’s the strangest looking butterfly I’ve ever seen. These remind me more of those Balinese masks...


----------



## katemz

I made a Cocoa Mint soap. Scented with essential oils and I tried to do a spoon swirl still practicing. With a creme brulee top look.


----------



## KiwiMoose

katemz said:


> I made a Cocoa Mint soap. Scented with essential oils and I tried to do a spoon swirl still practicing. With a creme brulee top look. View attachment 38149
> View attachment 38150


Que bonita!


----------



## lenarenee

KiwiMoose, I instantly thought of the totems pole of the US pacific northwest!


----------



## Zing

KiwiMoose said:


> Well, that’s the strangest looking butterfly I’ve ever seen. These remind me more of those Balinese masks...
> View attachment 38142
> View attachment 38143


 I would never have thought of that color combo -- but it's perfect!  Love it!



katemz said:


> I made a Cocoa Mint soap. Scented with essential oils and I tried to do a spoon swirl still practicing. With a creme brulee top look. View attachment 38149
> View attachment 38150


Now I'm hungry.  I'd eat those soaps!!


----------



## katemz

KiwiMoose said:


> Que bonita!


Thank you , your soaps are beautiful too. [emoji4] I'm happy because I made a recipe that works for me to be able to play with designs. Before was stressed that I needed to mold quick.


----------



## Lin19687

Last night I started to cut the tops off my soaps to fit in my new boxes 
I still have a lot to do


----------



## Dean

Unmolded my soap.  I dropped the carrot juice from 25% to 20 to get it out of cheese range.  5 % change was enough to take it from orange to ylw.  Will try 23 next time to see if I can get a lil orange bk.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

katemz said:


> I made a Cocoa Mint soap. Scented with essential oils and I tried to do a spoon swirl still practicing. With a creme brulee top look.


I apologize for virtually drooling all over your soap!


----------



## KiwiSoap

I experimented with Genny's Not-Shampoo Facial/Body Bar, with gelled vs ungelled, and a couple of FOs as well!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

made my first batch of solid bubble scoops--I had some left (about 1/4 of a scoop) so I tried it. it bubbled well for the amount I used.  I had bought the fragrance (grapefruit/lily) from BB and then found out I couldn't use it in CP.  but it is such a strong tart grapefruity, flowery scent and I just love it.  so I used it in my scoops. the recipe said 10 drops but I more than doubled that--don't know if it was wise or not and the BB fragrance calculator doesn't say how much for bath bombs etc.  I did look at most other recipes and they seemed to use around .25oz
 a batch.  not sure I like how my skin feels at the moment--kinda itchy.  anywho I am letting them dry and will try one again tomorrow.  How much scent do you guys use?  my recipe is:
1c citric acid
1c SLSA
1/3c cream of tartar
1/3c cornstarch
1/2c liquid glycerin
1 T oil
I used a small amount of mica in with the dry ingredients and two droppers of scent


----------



## DWinMadison

KiwiMoose said:


> View attachment 38111
> Very pleased with the top @earlene , once again I made up
> A little too much of the colours though. Might be a bit heavy in the butterfly and light on the soap!
> We’ll see.


Wow.  Gorgeous as always.    Can’t wait to see them


----------



## DWinMadison

Made a quick trip 3 hours south to NOLA last night...made it home this afternoon to pour this...





I finally figured out the Crafter’s Choice matte lavender conundrum.  It disperses in water, not oil. The colors here are “Purple Vibrance” mica, matte lavender aquamarine and “Black Carbon” mica.  EOs: lavender, cedarwood, clary sage and bergamot. I discounted the water 5%, used 1-1 masterbatch L/W and replaced half of the remaining water with coconut milk.  Amazingly, it behaved remarkably well.  In fact, I might have poured a bit thin to achieve the swirl I’m going for.  Very excited to cut this one tomorrow.

I also masterbatched about a half gallon of lye and made a run to BigLots! For coconut oil.

I hope you all have a great Sunday.


----------



## KiwiMoose

DWinMadison said:


> Made a quick trip 3 hours south to NOLA last night...made it home this afternoon to pour this...
> View attachment 38164
> 
> I finally figured out the Crafter’s Choice matte lavender conundrum.  It disperses in water, not oil. The colors here are “Purple Vibrance” mica, matte lavender and “Black Carbon” mica.  EOs: lavender, cedarwood, clary sage and bergamot. I discounted the water 5%, used 1-1 masterbatch L/W and replaced half of the remaining water with coconut milk.  Amazingly, it behaved remarkably well.  In fact, I might have poured a bit thin to achieve the swirl I’m going for.  Very excited to cut this one tomorrow.
> 
> I also masterbatched about a half gallon of lye and made a run to BigLots! For coconut oil.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Sunday.


That looks pretty!  So the coconut ilk didn't accelerate this time?


----------



## Zing

DWinMadison said:


> Made a quick trip 3 hours south to NOLA last night...made it home this afternoon to pour this...
> View attachment 38164
> 
> I finally figured out the Crafter’s Choice matte lavender conundrum.  It disperses in water, not oil. The colors here are “Purple Vibrance” mica, matte lavender and “Black Carbon” mica.  EOs: lavender, cedarwood, clary sage and bergamot. I discounted the water 5%, used 1-1 masterbatch L/W and replaced half of the remaining water with coconut milk.  Amazingly, it behaved remarkably well.  In fact, I might have poured a bit thin to achieve the swirl I’m going for.  Very excited to cut this one tomorrow.
> 
> I also masterbatched about a half gallon of lye and made a run to BigLots! For coconut oil.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Sunday.


You're getting good at this half white/half color action thang!


----------



## DWinMadison

KiwiMoose said:


> That looks pretty!  So the coconut ilk didn't accelerate this time?


NO!  Even after the water discount.  I used it in lower concentration, so we’ll have to see if it was enough to make an evident difference in the final product.


----------



## DWinMadison

Zing said:


> You're getting good at this half white/half color action thang!


We’ll see. The thing that theoretically makes this swirl work and makes it different than the previous one is that instead of a hanger swirl, I swirled from the top with a chopstick. I will use my new slab cutter to slice the loaf in half horizontally, then penny-wise at 2.5” intervals. The result will be 10 bars @ 3.5” wide, 2.5” tall and 1” thick with the color running up only one side of the soap.  The inside hopefully (based on what I poured) will be quite a bit darker than the pastels seen on the surface in the photo.  Only time will tell.


----------



## Lin19687

Labels today


----------



## Zing

DWinMadison said:


> We’ll see. The thing that theoretically makes this swirl work and makes it different than the previous one is that instead of a hanger swirl, I swirled from the top with a chopstick. I will use my new slab cutter to slice the loaf in half horizontally, then penny-wise at 2.5” intervals. The result will be 10 bars @ 3.5” wide, 2.5” tall and 1” thick with the color running up only one side of the soap.  The inside hopefully (based on what I poured) will be quite a bit darker than the pastels seen on the surface in the photo.  Only time will tell.


First you do swirls, and now math, too?!


----------



## Misschief

Yesterday, I made a batch of solid shampoo bars (syndet). I'm not really happy with how they came out; let's just call them rustic.


----------



## Dawni

Woot for the new pic @Misschief! Love the hair 

Today (technically yesterday for me already lol) was all about testing. Every time I needed to wash my hands I tried a different soap ball/piece. 

Today's contestants were my beer soap, HP Castile, CP Castile, a high cocoa and shea bar, a high canola bar, and a two month old soleseife.


----------



## Nanette

katemz said:


> I made a Cocoa Mint soap. Scented with essential oils and I tried to do a spoon swirl still practicing. With a creme brulee top look. View attachment 38149
> View attachment 38150


It really does look good enough to eat!


----------



## cmzaha

Misschief said:


> Yesterday, I made a batch of solid shampoo bars (syndet). I'm not really happy with how they came out; let's just call them rustic.


A lot of them do come out rustic, and is the nature of the beast. Mine I can get fairly smooth, but to make them where they pour smooth they tend to be melty. If you are using SCI especially the noodles I find it works better to grind them in a coffee grinder. I personally purchase SCI in powder form


----------



## DWinMadison

DWinMadison said:


> We’ll see. The thing that theoretically makes this swirl work and makes it different than the previous one is that instead of a hanger swirl, I swirled from the top with a chopstick. I will use my new slab cutter to slice the loaf in half horizontally, then penny-wise at 2.5” intervals. The result will be 10 bars @ 3.5” wide, 2.5” tall and 1” thick with the color running up only one side of the soap.  The inside hopefully (based on what I poured) will be quite a bit darker than the pastels seen on the surface in the photo.  Only time will tell.


I recant to mention, I also bought 91% alcohol and sprayed 3 times


Misschief said:


> Yesterday, I made a batch of solid shampoo bars (syndet). I'm not really happy with how they came out; let's just call them rustic.[/QUOTE
> I’m diggin’ the new profile pic


----------



## Misschief

Thank you


----------



## Misschief

Dawni said:


> Woot for the new pic @Misschief! Love the hair



Thanks Dawni. I took the pic for a blog post about solid shampoo bars. I rarely see pics of me that I like but I do like this one.


----------



## steffamarie

Used one of the FOs that I got from @jblaney in her recent destash - Honey Bee from Soapalooza - to make a batch today. It smells amazing!! We'll see how the inside comes out...I used some yellow mica and AC to make lines in the bottom half and then the soap jumped from medium trace to piping consistency in about 2 minutes! So that became a very slopped together 2-color "ITP" swirl (I had to mix with a spatula so much that it probably won't come out like one). I think it will turn out nice on the inside, though!!

Soapalooza doesn't really list how their FOs perform as well as some of my other usual suppliers do (Nurture, for example) and I think I just got overly confident when it stayed workable for a nice drop/chopstick swirl on the bottom half. It got hard FAST so I'm excited to cut it and see how it turned out!!

ETA: I just now realized I forgot to add the remainder of my liquid amount after measuring out my masterbatched lye solution. Bet that 50% lye concentration didn't help!!!! Oh well!


----------



## DWinMadison

DWinMadison said:


> We’ll see. The thing that theoretically makes this swirl work and makes it different than the previous one is that instead of a hanger swirl, I swirled from the top with a chopstick. I will use my new slab cutter to slice the loaf in half horizontally, then penny-wise at 2.5” intervals. The result will be 10 bars @ 3.5” wide, 2.5” tall and 1” thick with the color running up only one side of the soap.  The inside hopefully (based on what I poured) will be quite a bit darker than the pastels seen on the surface in the photo.  Only time will tell.


I recant to mention, I also bought 91% alcohol and sprayed 3 times


Zing said:


> First you do swirls, and now math, too?!


Oh, yes, I have went to college and got edgumacated.   Truth be told, I probably over-think everything: life, faith, existence, soap... you name it.


----------



## Cal43

DWinMadison said:


> Made a quick trip 3 hours south to NOLA last night...made it home this afternoon to pour this...
> View attachment 38164
> 
> I finally figured out the Crafter’s Choice matte lavender conundrum.  It disperses in water, not oil. The colors here are “Purple Vibrance” mica, matte lavender aquamarine and “Black Carbon” mica.  EOs: lavender, cedarwood, clary sage and bergamot. I discounted the water 5%, used 1-1 masterbatch L/W and replaced half of the remaining water with coconut milk.  Amazingly, it behaved remarkably well.  In fact, I might have poured a bit thin to achieve the swirl I’m going for.  Very excited to cut this one tomorrow.
> 
> I also masterbatched about a half gallon of lye and made a run to BigLots! For coconut oil.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Sunday.



What you mean a “quick 3 hour drive” ? That’s an eternity for me. One day friend, one day I’ll be able to say the same.


----------



## DWinMadison

Cal43 said:


> What you mean a “quick 3 hour drive” ? That’s an eternity for me. One day friend, one day I’ll be able to say the same.


It literally was a quick trip...just an overnight for a wine tasting event with Janice.


----------



## Dawni

Misschief said:


> Thanks Dawni. I took the pic for a blog post about solid shampoo bars. I rarely see pics of me that I like but I do like this one.


Shows off the awesome hair really well. I take it the shampoo bar worked great?


----------



## Misschief

Dawni said:


> Shows off the awesome hair really well. I take it the shampoo bar worked great?


I love them! Now, if only I could get them to look pretty.


----------



## Hils67

Kafayat Adebowale oyeniyi said:


> Oh my God...I love this
> 
> 
> may I ask what technique of swirl this is please...I just love it


Sorry, didn’t see this message! It was a hanger swirl.


----------



## Hils67

earlene said:


> Beautiful!  I would expect the white to turn brown over time and the yellow/gold will probably also darken.  How dark would depend on how much you used and your vendor.  I love Dragon's Blood, but, yes it will darken over time.


As you rightly said, the white is darkening to quite a dark tan. I’m hoping it will darken evenly.  At the moment it’s a bit blotchy.  Next time I’ll colour my base batter darker and work with that. It’s my first time working with a discolouring fragrance. So much to learn


----------



## Misschief

I didn't make anything soapy today but I did use a few of my products including, solid shampoo and conditioner, body wash and my animal body butter (made with lard & tallow).


----------



## earlene

Hils67 said:


> As you rightly said, the white is darkening to quite a dark tan. I’m hoping it will darken evenly.  At the moment it’s a bit blotchy.  Next time I’ll colour my base batter darker and work with that. It’s my first time working with a discolouring fragrance. So much to learn



Mine always ends up uniformly darker.  What I really found I love with the Dragon's Blood deepening color, is that with a good shine on the soap, it actually gives it a deep richness.  In some colors, it enhances them into a jewel-like intensity that can be quite gorgeous when you add a sheen to the surface of the soap by polishing it with a micro-fiber cloth.


----------



## Zing

DWinMadison said:


> Oh, yes, I have went to college and got edgumacated.   Truth be told, I probably over-think everything: life, faith, existence, soap... you name it.


What I really like about soap is that it engages both my science and creative sides.  I like feeling like I'm back in my college chem lab, taking notes and observations, figuring out amount needed for which size mold, weighing ingredients, etc.



DWinMadison said:


> It literally was a quick trip...just an overnight for a wine tasting event with Janice.


Hopefully injury free?


----------



## Zany_in_CO

I took a long leisurely bath with a fresh bar of soap from my private stash.


----------



## DWinMadison

Zing said:


> What I really like about soap is that it engages both my science and creative sides.  I like feeling like I'm back in my college chem lab, taking notes and observations, figuring out amount needed for which size mold, weighing ingredients, etc.
> 
> Hopefully injury free?


That’s EXACTLY why I started making soap as well.


----------



## DWinMadison

DWinMadison said:


> Made a quick trip 3 hours south to NOLA last night...made it home this afternoon to pour this...
> View attachment 38164
> 
> I finally figured out the Crafter’s Choice matte lavender conundrum.  It disperses in water, not oil. The colors here are “Purple Vibrance” mica, matte lavender aquamarine and “Black Carbon” mica.  EOs: lavender, cedarwood, clary sage and bergamot. I discounted the water 5%, used 1-1 masterbatch L/W and replaced half of the remaining water with coconut milk.  Amazingly, it behaved remarkably well.  In fact, I might have poured a bit thin to achieve the swirl I’m going for.  Very excited to cut this one tomorrow.
> 
> I also masterbatched about a half gallon of lye and made a run to BigLots! For coconut oil.
> 
> I hope you all have a great Sunday.


https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/lavender-rosemary-bergamot-divided-loaf-swirl.74618/


----------



## DWinMadison

Set up and about to pour this guy...


----------



## msunnerstood

Just finished pouring my first Neem Oil Soap.. A few surprises: First, Holy Hannah Neem Oil smells, 2nd - the batter was brown until SURPRISE it turned green and my planned Oatmeal Milk and honey was substituted with Drops of Rain.  3rd it took forever to trace and it loves to separate.  It will be interesting to see if the scent I use wins over the neem smell as it cures. I only used neem at 8 % so Im hoping so.


----------



## Dawni

DWinMadison said:


> View attachment 38204
> Set up and about to pour this guy...


Oooh exciting! 


msunnerstood said:


> Just finished pouring my first Neem Oil Soap.. A few surprises: First, Holy Hannah Neem Oil smells, 2nd - the batter was brown until SURPRISE it turned green and my planned Oatmeal Milk and honey was substituted with Drops of Rain.  3rd it took forever to trace and it loves to separate.  It will be interesting to see if the scent I use wins over the neem smell as it cures. I only used neem at 8 % so Im hoping so.


I've recently used more and it's already slowly fading at about a month. But I have a 5month soap that used about 8% and while it's not as strong, it's still there. I think the trick is finding a scent that works with it. I have to check my notes but I remember I used cedarwood and rosemary, among others. I always love seeing what you come up with, I'm excited to see those one


----------



## cmzaha

Hils67 said:


> As you rightly said, the white is darkening to quite a dark tan. I’m hoping it will darken evenly.  At the moment it’s a bit blotchy.  Next time I’ll colour my base batter darker and work with that. It’s my first time working with a discolouring fragrance. So much to learn


When using DB or any other discoloring FO, especially high vanilla fo's, I would not color the base darker. I find it much better to pour of batter for swirling then add the discoloring fo in the main batch of batter. If you color the fo free with bright colors the result can be very pretty. I use a lot of discoloring fo's and that is just my system. 

One reason for not making the base batter which contains the darkening fo is it will already be a messy soap and by darkening it more it will really be a messy soap. I am quite interested to see what color you end up with your DB, which is my all time favorite.


----------



## msunnerstood

Dawni said:


> I've recently used more and it's already slowly fading at about a month. But I have a 5month soap that used about 8% and while it's not as strong, it's still there. I think the trick is finding a scent that works with it. I have to check my notes but I remember I used cedarwood and rosemary, among others. I always love seeing what you come up with, I'm excited to see those one



This one wont be an overly pretty soap. Its for my Dog's groomer who requested a soap with neem oil in it for her dogs. 
I tweaked my human bar recipe to use oils easy on sensitive skin plus the neem. 

The other somewhat soap thing I did today was to order two new soap stamps. One with my business logo and the other with a paw print for my groomers soaps.


----------



## Lin19687

Again nothing, did other things instead of labels


----------



## shunt2011

Nothing soapy.  Had a beautiful weekend so cleaned up the yard and bought new mulch and garden soil.


----------



## amd

Pretty proud of myself for my weekend endeavors. Most of my Friday night/Saturday morning-afternoon was taken up with a church fundraiser, but I did manage to make Death By Chocolate sugar scrub, and 2 different recipes for shampoo bars. I don't really post much about my small batch shampoo bar experiments, I guess, but I've been tweaking these two recipes for almost 6 months, and finally got something my tester was happy with. These two recipes were tricky for me because one is for oily hair and one is for beards, neither of which I have, so I was totally relying on subject testing. Anyways, finally got something to meet the testers' criteria, so I made up two full batches of each. I also got my 10lb block of cocoa butter tempered and portioned out. Now to just get that 50lb block of tallow portioned out. I wasn't going to make more soap this month, but my batch of Lilac soap is almost pre-sold so I'm going to do another batch of that, but first I need to masterbatch some oils... and then I want to 'play along' with the cupcake challenge. The Diva and I will hopefully have time this week to make the embed toppers for the cupcakes I sketched out last week. Should be entertaining because I have 3 shapes I want to do, but only one of the shapes I know how much soap the mold holds.


----------



## LilianNoir

Didn't actually make anything but I did come up with a silly idea for a "BLT Avocado" soap. It's funny how, since starting, everything I see or come across gets processed through a "soap filter" in my brain. "Can I make that as a soap?" 
I also sold a bunch of craft supplies to go toward the soap making fund. Does that count? 

Looking forward to finally making soap this week, if not today.  Hoping to get more involved in the community here. My friends think I'm crazy I think.


----------



## RobinRogers

Let’s see...soapy things for today include finishing decorating the “She Shed/ Soap Lab. Got some things hung up there. Put some hard oils in the oven to melt and have prepared everything for a nice Sweet Orange and Clove batch, colored with all natural colorants!


----------



## earlene

RobinRogers said:


> Let’s see...soapy things for today include finishing decorating the “She Shed/ Soap Lab. Got some things hung up there. Put some hard oils in the oven to melt and have prepared everything for a nice Sweet Orange and Clove batch, colored with all natural colorants!



I love that you have a she shed.  AND that it has electricity.  Do yo have a method for cooling in the summer and heating in the winter?  I'd need that if I had a shed, but that's never going to happen.  We've talked about getting a shed for our riding lawn mower & other large equipment so we could get 2 cars into the garage, and it's been 15 years and still no shed!


----------



## KiwiMoose

DWinMadison said:


> View attachment 38204
> Set up and about to pour this guy...


Let's see it!  I like it already.


----------



## DWinMadison

KiwiMoose said:


> Let's see it!  I like it already.


https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/yall-like-my-new-creation.74630/


----------



## Meena

Terri E said:


> Not near what Kiwi does View attachment 38134
> 
> View attachment 38133



Don't undercut yourself, hon.  It is beautiful!!  So nice to see your face, too, Terri.


----------



## KiwiSoap

I've just washed up my soaping gear after hiding it away for a few days to saponify. This is progress -- the first couple of soaping times I hid it too well and forgot until the day before my next soaping adventure... yikes. Lots of soft bubbles *from this one*!


----------



## Meena

Nothing soapy lately -- busy with other things, including a new obsession I'm having fun with whilst enjoying all the wonderful soaps I've already managed to produce.  I have 8 half or quarter bars in the shower and honestly love every one of them.  

Meanwhile, the soaps from Jan - March continue to cure further, and I have a batch that I haven't even tested yet -- first time that's happened, lol.  So, plenty of soap to use, analyze, and then plot my next soapy move -- probably next month or maybe June, or maybe this month.  This witch flies by the seat of her pants, and I'm incredibly moody, to boot. 

Happy soaping, peeps!  See you around.


----------



## Dawni

Meena said:


> So nice to see your face, too, Terri.



Ooh I didn't notice this lol You're a very cute lady Ms. @Terri E, me wants a hug lols

I like that I'm seeing more faces as avatars hehe.


----------



## Terri E

@Meena Thank you and I agree, it is nice to see all of your soapy friends!

@Dawni Thanks Dawni and you are a cutie as well!


----------



## DWinMadison

DWinMadison said:


> View attachment 38204
> Set up and about to pour this guy...


So about this.  Too much trouble for the outcome.  It’s difficult to manage the volumes in each section, plus you end up with all those pieces to have to clean.


----------



## earlene

DWinMadison said:


> So about this.  Too much trouble for the outcome.  It’s difficult to manage the volumes in each section, plus you end up with all those pieces to have to clean.



I've used T.P. rolls for those types of designs.  You can actually re-use the rolls a couple more times as the soap hardens and dries within the rolls giving them a hard coating.  But you don't have to clean them.  Or you can just toss them and not bother with saving them.  After all, they're basically free.  

If you want to have concentric circles, you could use the larger PVC circles you have already cut, and the TP rolls inside, thus having fewer pieces to actually clean.   

Do you have a photo of the outcome yet?


----------



## Lin19687

Setting up and cleaning tubs that I left since last soaping.  Maybe I will get to finish cutting soaps today


----------



## steffamarie

Diluting my first batch of LS!! It's going to come out cloudy I already know. I'm not sure if my SF was too high (I used 3%) or if my KOH isn't as pure as the SummerBee Meadow calculator assumed it was. I didn't care for their calc, and will probably stick to SMF or SoapCalc in the future. I'm storing half my LS as paste in the basement in a cool dark corner and diluting the other half today. Bought an opaque pump bottle so no one knows it's not clear XD


----------



## Rune

Today is one of those disaster days! 
Yesterday I measured out everything except the lye. When I was ready to make soap, I began measuring the lye, and then my scale behaved stupid. It would not measure anything correctly, just add a few grams now and then, just by itself. So my 140 grams of Naoh became 147 grams after a minute. I had already heated my oils and everything. Luckily my sister had a scale I could borrow. 

I had made my colorants ready, mixed with some glycerin and some oil. I had read that glycerin and oil can mix, but it doesn't. Well, I added the soap to the colors, and stirred and stirred and stirred. No, it would not mix, just float around in blobs. That was a disaster, because it ment that I had to use my stickblender, and I know exactly what happens when I use that. But there were no way around it. Of course it thickened like crazy and I had thick pudding, once again!

Before that, it was running smoothly only by hand stirring with a spatula. It came to trace in a minute or perhaps less. I knew I had to work fast and I knew the stickblender would ruin everything. If it wasn't for that, I might actually have managed to pour the soap. Pouring means a miracle around here. But no, no pouring today.

I added some blend of stearic acid and palmitic acid to the recipe, 3%. It behaved well. I don't know if that is the cause of the rapid thickening, but I don't think so. It usually thickens like kaboom anyway. I need something else than the premade blend of shea, coconut and rapeseed we have available. And I need something else than fully hydrolized coconut oil. Well, I have used the coconut before, without too much trouble. The thickening problem started when I added the premade blend, which is a vegetable lard. It makes wonderful soaps! But, but. I have to work so fast that everything looks like a mess and no colors are poured (sorry, scooped) in their order, just whatever is the closes to me.

The top, oh my God! Well, it turned out brown, and solidified before I really could manage to make a top. Luckily I am very used to emergency thinking, so I managed to spoon some waves and camouflage some of the brown by dripping mica mixed in oil here and there. When cut, I hope nobody will know it is a disaster.

I guess the inside will be colored blobs here and there. The plan was to make a bowl swirl by making a drop swirl in the bowl and pour that in the mold. But I should have swirled it with the spatula before it ended in the mold. Because it was not at all pourable. The white was, but not the black. It was thick pudding. It looked like a mess out of this world going in the mold. I wish I had made a hanger, then I could swirl it. 

The good thing today is that the scent smells very good and refreshing. It is called Black Musk & Pear. I remember seeing a video from Wicked Lee Goods, and she could not smell the pear at all, not before cutting. I could only smell pear and no musk. She thought it was masculine, I find it more to the feminine fruity side. Noses seems to be very different.

To make any improvement in my soapmaking, something have to change. And it is the oils. But that is not easy to do, since I can't get oils to replace them with. I guess I just have to work with what I've got. Or find some palm oil somewhere. I did order palm oil, but I got everything but palm. They had changed the ingredients for the deep frying oil, but used an old picture on the website. So that must go back. Palm oil is non-existing in this country. I have found fractionated palm oil for deep frying. I can use vegetable ghee, but they have added that carrot color I can't remember the name of. I can get red palm oil, but I'm afraid of them containing illegal Sudan dyes. Those dyes are not at all gone from red palm oil, I found out. So no. I will come up with something, perhaps use lard, which I think I can find. But I would prefer only plant oils. I don't know why since I'm not vegetarian or something. I guess it is the thought of washing with dead animals. Well, we'll see, if I can't get anything else than lard, it will have to be lard. 

Today I learned a few things, as always. It does work with my recipe to only do handblending. But I have to be quick, it does not take ages. I know for sure that I can't touch the stickblender, whatever disaster happens. And I have learned that mixing colors in glycerin is not a good idea. Next time I will shake them up in water. And I will try to soap really cold. Today my oils were 36 degrees celsius, and my lye 60-something. My plan was to keep both at around 50 to avoid stearic acid spots, but I didn't bother to heat the oils more and cool the lye more. I will try room temperature next time. I will also try to use a water reduction, as I did today (40% lye solution), but then add more water when it begins to thicken. Perhaps that will help to give me some more time. And I will not use sugar in the lye solution. I think that accellerated it even more.

Does anyone of you know of something that does slows down trace considerably? I can't work any quicker than I do.

My recipe today was as follows. Just remember that the palm oil is not palm oil at all. It is vegetable lard with which has a huge amount of shea butter, some coconut and a little rapeseed oil. The coconut oil I add extra is fully hydrogenated. I use ordinary refined olive oil. The palmitic and stearic acid is from a candle making stearin that contains approximately 50/50 stearic and palmitic, and is skin safe.

Palm Oil - 50%
Olive Oil - 32%
Coconut Oil - 8%
Castor Oil - 7%
Palmitic Acid - 1,5%
Stearic Acid - 1,5%
Total - 1000 grams

Additives to the oils: 1 tbls kaolin clay

Lye solution:
6% Koh/94% Naoh
40% strength of lye solution

Additives to the lye:
1/2 tbls sugar
140 grams of 5% vinegar (but I used 20 grams of 35% vinegar)
20 grams citric acid

4 colors - black, white, burlesque and pistachio green. Mixed in glycerin and a tiny bit of oil, not from the recipe.

Here are some pics of the disaster soap (I excuse for low image quality, the camera is an ancient Iphone 3):


----------



## steffamarie

@Rune I wonder if the really large amount of shea in your veggie lard is affecting your trace time. I've used shea up to about 10 or 15% and it made it move a little more quickly. Either way, I'm impressed by the look you achieved! I don't think I would have noticed unless you said something that it was thickening like crazy.


----------



## earlene

Sounds like you need to calibrate your scale.

I have no idea how to slow down trace with your given recipe, other than maybe to up your KOH a little bit more. And I don't even know if that would work to slow trace.  I kind of think it might not.  I suppose you are soaping about as cool as reasonable for the ingredients?  That's often suggested, but with such high melting point ingredients, you can't go too cool, or it just wouldn't work.  Maybe less or no sugar?

Anyway, I love the tempestuous waves on the top of your soap.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

DWinMadison said:


> So about this.  Too much trouble for the outcome.  It’s difficult to manage the volumes in each section, plus you end up with all those pieces to have to clean.



did you try this? I was thinking about it but I wasn't worried about the clean up as much as I was about the cutting of the circles 

I haven't made any soap in 10 days!!!!!  it kinda makes me sad   but I have been making bath melts, solid bath truffles and just doing a lot of research.
we also got the hives cleaned and ready for the new bees.


----------



## Kari Howie

I set out to make a plain, plain, batch of soap with a known accelerating FO, Caribbean Teakwood from SoapScience. I limited the ingredients to Brambleberry’s Lots of Lather oils, NaOH, distilled H2O, NaLactate, FO. I cooled the oil and NaOH to 100 degrees and brought the batter to very thin trace. Then right before  pouring into the loaf mold I added the FO at 6% as per Mfr recommendation. I’m stirring gently and thinking what a big girl I  am and how much I’d learned and that I had solved the mystery of working with acceleration. So I poured the batter into the mold, quite pleased with myself, and started texturing the top. That’s when I saw it. Ricing! Eventually I flopped the ricey and heavily thick mass back into a mixing bowl and hand whisked until I got most of the lumps out. Then poured back into a new clean loaf mold. I was able to texture the tops and add calendula petals, but I could feel the heat building through the wood walls of the mold. No cracks or volcanoes developed. The next day I put it in the freezer and this morning I cut it. Turned out better than I thought it would and it developed a pretty yellow rind. Don’t know if it will continue to change color. Bottom line, do y’all have suggestions for combatting ricing?


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

cant help but am curious.  I have only had one soap rice on me and it happened instantly when I added the scent--I didn't know it could take a bit to happen  yikes


----------



## Rune

Thank you, Steffamarie and Earlene  Yes, too high shea, that is probably one thing that make it accellerate. I think I will order palm oil from the UK, even though it will be quite pricey, and try to replace half of the vegetable lard with palm. That will cut the shea amount down quite a bit. I will find another coconut oil that is not hydrogenated. And I will call the meat factory nearby and ask if they have lard to sell. I will not use any stearic and palmitic acid. And I will not use sugar in the lye solution. I used it today just because I had reduced the amount of coconut from my recipe, and hope the sugar can make some nice lather. I also upped the amount of castor oil and used 1% more KOH, also for more bubbles. I can try to use more KOH, but I'm afraid the soap will be too soft. I also reduced the vinegar a bit, since it became too hard to cut last time. I added the candle mix with stearic and palmitic acids to help with some extra hardening. I don't think that is really needed. So that will be removed next time.

Something strange happened, though. When my scale became strange, I had to pour my lye back in the container. And then I spilled a few grains here and there, and some ended up in the container for the white part of the soap. So I had to add just a tiny bit of water and stir, hoping that it would dissolve those few grains of lye. I thought that would be fairly okey, since I did not want to clean out everything and make a new TD mixture. I should have done that, but was already stressed out. But what happened was that when I poured the soap into the 4 containers (yes, it was perfectly pourable then) the TD part of the soap stayed quite manageable, even after stickblending. Not pourable, but not far from it either. Which was strange. Perhaps it was the tiny bit of extra water added? Or does TD in some way or another prevent thickening.

I used a fragrance that is said to rice. I saw it rice in a video from Wicked Lee Goods. I had read that it might not do so if you add the scent to the oils first, and not add it at trace. I did just that, because I always do anyway (scared of forgetting to add the scent), and the fragrance did not rice at all. Absolutely nothing. That trick did work really well. It perhaps accellerated some, but that is hard to know.


----------



## Lin19687

Palm will make it trace fast too.  No issue if you don't want to do many colors


----------



## Rune

Hmm, I see. It should not be easy. But if it does not trace as fast as what I use today, that will be a BIG improvement. So I just have to try and see what happens. I wish someone could invent a chemical you could add to soap to slow it down.


----------



## earlene

I find that TD thickens my soap, but I have not added it to lye.  I know some folks put it into the lye solution, but I have no idea how that would alter the TD.


----------



## Lin19687

Tonight I'm going to rearrange why soaps hanging around my racks


----------



## Rune

Maybe the few grains of lye that fell into my TD did alter it and made it the opposite of thickening, perhaps. I will try to add the TD in the lye solution next time, just out of curiosity. I guess it have to be a pastel soap then, since every color will be whitened. 

I have heard that adding misbehaving scents to the lye solution instead of the oils can make the scents behave again. If I remember correct, the idea was that when adding the scent to the lye solution first, it have already reacted with lye and is inactive when mixed with the oils, and can't misbehave anymore. Something like that. I have no idea if it works or not. Just read it someplace here, I think.

@Kari Howie. Maybe you could try this next time with you ricing scent? To add it to the cooled down lye solution. Just get it verified by some expert soapmakers here first. Maybe I got it very wrong, and will drive you into a disaster. Your finished soap look absolutely fabulous!


----------



## Kari Howie

Rune said:


> I used a fragrance that is said to rice. I saw it rice in a video from Wicked Lee Goods. I had read that it might not do so if you add the scent to the oils first, and not add it at trace. I did just that, because I always do anyway (scared of forgetting to add the scent), and the fragrance did not rice at all. Absolutely nothing. That trick did work really well. It perhaps accellerated some, but that is hard to know.


I’ll give that a try. Thanks, Rune!


----------



## Rune

Haha, I forgot that I had just written that I added my ricing scent to the oils and it did not rice. Yes, of course, it is much safer to try that instead of adding it to the lye solution.


----------



## steffamarie

Rune said:


> I have heard that adding misbehaving scents to the lye solution instead of the oils can make the scents behave again.


I haven't tried this, but I do add my scent to my oils before adding my lye solution. If I'm soaping at room temp, it takes longer for a FO that heats up to make that happen to speed my batch along. It's not a perfect solution, and maybe adding it to the lye water might help more! I'll be interested to hear your results with that method.


----------



## Rune

I don't think I will try it very soon, just because I have no idea which ones of my scents that will accellerate or not. I know the behaviour of a few, since I have found Youtube videos from soapmakers in Australia using the same scents I have. Most often I don't have the scents they use, or I have what they don't have, so I have no idea about most of my scents. I use scents from Eroma in Australia, and they don't say anything about how it behaves in soap. And since my soaps thicken so extremely quickly anyway, without any help from fragrances or a stickblender, I guess I will not have any chance to find out if the scent makes trouble or not. Perhaps if one of the scents instantly seize to soap on a stick, then I guess it is obvious that the scent made the problem. And then I will try to add it to the lye solution next time to see if it can help.

The only thing I know about my fragrances, is the vanilla content and if it is safe for bath and body. I also know from watching videos from Wicked Lee Goods on Youtube, that most of the fragrances from Eroma does behave fairly well. She tries a lot of their scents, and rarely has any big troubles. Some accellerating and some ricing, but not to the extremes. Most scents do nothing at all. So I hope mine behaves well too. So far they have, but I really don't know because my impossible recipe to begin with.


----------



## Lin19687

@amd  you soaping today ?


----------



## amd

@Lin19687 nope. I have brew club tonight. Tomorrow night The Diva wants to help me make embeds for soap cupcakes. Thursday we'll both likely be home and soap cupcakes seem like the perfect snow day project. Our forecasted snow changed from 14 inches to 22 inches.

ETA: but I need to masterbatch oils and lye before I can do any kind of soaping. I think I have enough for the embeds but definitely not enough for cupcakes.


----------



## Lin19687

@amd  Ok I'm getting my shoes on for tonight


----------



## amd

@Lin19687 Oooh! Are you coming to brew club with me?


----------



## Lin19687

I wish, but there is NO WAY I would be able to deal with the snow you all get


----------



## Dawni

@Rune I've noticed my Kaolin clay thickens up my soap faster too..

Lather test again today.. Bummed I'm not getting time to try my soy wax yet.


----------



## Captivating

Did some molding with soap dough today. Tomorrow it will be time for pics of a soap that's fully cured, and then playing with the dough again.


----------



## Rune

@Dawni Thank you!  I had no idea about that. I will remove the kaolin clay next time, and hopefully the soap behaves a little better.


----------



## SunshineMI

DWinMadison said:


> View attachment 38204
> Set up and about to pour this guy...


Thats an interesting soap holder, how do you get the soap out?

Today I drove 2 hours each way to attend a soap making demonstration, I had forgotten how easy it is to make. Cant wait to make a batch, my first in about 19 years hahaha, yes I did make soap before but have forgotten


----------



## Meena

Rune said:


> @Dawni I will remove the kaolin clay next time, and hopefully the soap behaves a little better.



Forgive me if this has already been said,  @Rune but this is my suggestion.  I would remove everything from your soap recipes except oils, water, lye, and colorants.  Work with the basic ingredients until you determine either what is causing your soap to over thicken, or you develop a recipe that behaves correctly .  Once you have achieved a recipe that is slower, add your other things back one at a time and observe the effect.  

I don't suggest changing what you call fully hydrogenated coconut (its natural state) for the liquid coconut oil 92 because it is not as good in soap as the 78 degree.

There is nothing wrong with unscented soap, either, so I would save scent experiments for the very last, after you have tested each other additive, after finding a slow or slower recipe.

Good luck , friend!


----------



## amd

Well, school has been bumped to an early dismissal due to snow. I already put in for the afternoon off work and all day tomorrow. The Diva 'snapped' me from school asking if we can do embeds when we get home. Because I have nothing to do, I went ahead and made my 'All Things Soapy' to do list. I have some non-soap things on the list, like doing bookwork, taking photos and creating listings, but mostly it is making soap and lip balms! Right after I get the kids picked up and grocery run done, of course. I'm not thrilled about two feet of snow in April, but at least I can use it to my advantage. My apologies to the house cleaning, you're still not getting done this week...


----------



## Rune

Thank you @Meena, for really good advice  I will try to follow them as good as I can.

I have no idea what my coconut is, really, but the manufacturer call it fully hydrogenated or fully hardened (which I think is the same). It is so hard that when stored in the fridge it can't be cut with anything, not even a sharp knife. I have to melt it down first.

I was trying to find the melting point of my coconut oils by looking after the MSDS documentation. I didn't find that, but I discovered something really, really horrible!!! They have changed the ingredients in my vegetable lard! I used that one in my two last soaps, and did not read the label, since I knew what it contained. Before that, I think I read the label. Hopefully I did. I have no idea when the new recipe came.

So, I might have had an old package with the old ingredients, or I have made soap with totally different fats than I thought. I just hope they are not lye heavy or anything. I have zap-tested, but I'm not sure how the zap should feel. I will do the phenolphtalein drops tomorrow.  My second last soap was not so hard as I thought it would be. It became hard from vinegar, but not as I supposed it to be. I don't know how to explain. The outer package is in the garbage long ago, so I can't find out other than go back to the store and read labels of what they have left, and ask when they had supplies last.

So, the thing is that I thought my vegetable lard had three ingredients in falling order: Shea, coconut and rapeseed oil. But now I discovered that they have changed it to this: Rapeseed oil, coconut oil, fully hardened rapeseed oil, shea. 

Full of rapeseed instead of shea, yes nice! Maybe I had old packages since my soaps accellerates so much, and shea is said to do that. But I can't use this oil blend in the future, and have to find something else. I will immediately order some soy wax and try that as a replacer. And drive to an immigrant shop to buy some vegetable ghee, which is palm oil with carotene color and perhaps flavor (I will have to find one without flavor).

So I guess my recipe will have to change anyway. But I'm really angry they did this with the wonderful vegetable lard. Even though my recipe have to change, I could still use it. Too bad. I wish I had Essential Depot or what you have just a click away.

@amd You can buy some fiber reactive dyes, some soda ash, some cotton t-shirts or some cotton fabric, collect snow and do some snow dyeing! 

I'm not the right person to suggest such things since I'm suggesting what I have been thinking of doing in a long time, but never done. And I have more than enough ingredients for it. Plus lots of snow outside.


----------



## SeattleMartin

This morning I tested shave soap that I made yesterday. This was my third attempt at both shaving soap and hot process. I think I am finally on to something good. The lather stood for over 20 minutes


----------



## Rune

They said something very interesting on the TV just now. I had to jump up and listen. Some young people from the northermost of this country made soap, and they used reindeer fat!

Reindeer fat, wow! What a coincidence, just when I'm looking for other fats to replace my vegetable lard. Of course I easily can get reindeer fat here. My neighbour can most probably get it for me, since he occationally work with reindeer farmin (he is one of the sami indigenous people). I have never thought of that fat at all, and I would never had if it wasn't for the TV.

I am about 30% or so of sami origin. So I do like everything from the sami culture. And reindeer is the most sami one can imagine.

And, the farming of reindeer is eco, cruelty-free, they are free-roaming and not medicated in any way. I can't think of anything more sustainable than reindeer farming. They are treated very well. No farmed animals have it better than the reindeers of the sami people, I'm quite sure about that.

The negative is that reindeer fat might have a smell to it. I don't know before I try. So we'll see.


----------



## SeattleMartin

Rune said:


> They said something very interesting on the TV just now. I had to jump up and listen. Some young people from the northermost of this country made soap, and they used reindeer fat!
> 
> Reindeer fat, wow! What a coincidence, just when I'm looking for other fats to replace my vegetable lard. Of course I easily can get reindeer fat here. My neighbour can most probably get it for me, since he occationally work with reindeer farmin (he is one of the sami indigenous people). I have never thought of that fat at all, and I would never had if it wasn't for the TV.
> 
> I am about 30% or so of sami origin. So I do like everything from the sami culture. And reindeer is the most sami one can imagine.
> 
> And, the farming of reindeer is eco, cruelty-free, they are free-roaming and not medicated in any way. I can't think of anything more sustainable than reindeer farming. They are treated very well. No farmed animals have it better than the reindeers of the sami people, I'm quite sure about that.
> 
> The negative is that reindeer fat might have a smell to it. I don't know before I try. So we'll see.



If I get around to trying the deer tallow I rendered before you get reindeer fat, I will let you know how this stuff works out.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

DWinMadison said:


> That’s EXACTLY why I started making soap as well.


Um, I started soaping cuz  it keeps me sane and it's cheaper than therapy.


----------



## Rune

Yes, please do @SeattleMartin  I just now wrote a message on Facebook to my neighbour, asking for reindeer tallow. Yes, I guess tallow is the right word, and not fat. It is nothing less confusing in norwegian than english, we have smult, ister, spekk, talg and probably even more, and I don't know the difference between them


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

SunshineMI said:


> Thats an interesting soap holder, how do you get the soap out?



you pull the rings out before it starts to harden--I watched a video on this and wanna try it


----------



## Meena

Rune said:


> Yes, please do @SeattleMartin  I just now wrote a message on Facebook to my neighbour, asking for reindeer tallow. Yes, I guess tallow is the right word, and not fat. It is nothing less confusing in norwegian than english, we have smult, ister, spekk, talg and probably even more, and I don't know the difference between them



In English, the fat of all animals except pig/hog/porcine is called tallow, whereas pig fat is called lard.

Reindeer is not listed in SoapCalc, and I could not find an SAP value on line (although I only spent a minute looking).  Reindeer are not so common;  not many countries are blessed to have these elegant animals.    However, I'm "fairly sure" that you could use the SAP value for "plain"* deer tallow* and be close enough.  I don't think you need to wait to hear how Seattle's soap turns out.  If it were me, I would go ahead with the deer tallow setting on the lye calculator you use.

As for concerns about any smell, first make sure it has been cleaned very well.  This issue comes up with lard, that some can smell it in the cured soap and others cannot. There is a great variety of noses and senses of smell. These smells can be masked with a complementary scent -- something that would combine well with an animal-type odor and overtake it (a cedar or pine, etc., for example) rather than contrast and "sit on top of it" (like a floral, for example) -- but the first line of defense is to start with a very clean tallow.  I will tell you that I cannot smell the organic beef tallow that I use, even before my soap has cured.  Lastly, this is an issue that is more likely to arise in an 80 - 100% animal soap, so I don't think you will have any smell problem at, say, 40% or less.

Since you do not have the exact SAP value yet, I would superfat between 4 and 5% to allow for any possible difference, which should be plenty enough to ensure your soap is not lye heavy.  Conversely, the other possibility is that the final SF will be above the 4-5% you set it to be, but that will not be a problem...  A little wasteful, only, but eventually you might be able to find a direct SAP value for reindeer tallow and clear that up.

Zap doesn't so much taste as feel.  Have you ever put your tongue on the terminal of a 9V battery?  It is a shocky feeling, much like the word zap itself.   Those strips are said to not be reliable for soap.  If you buy some, there is a specific procedure for using them for lye-testing  soap.  You could search for it on this forum, as I don't recall all of the steps.  Most people say the zap test is preferable to the strips.

I hope this helps!



Rune said:


> @Dawni Thank you!  I had no idea about that. I will remove the kaolin clay next time, and hopefully the soap behaves a little better.



Just to throw a wrench in the works, Kaolin clay does not have that effect for me.    Maybe it depends on the color, though.  The green and pink clays (there is another, also) absorb more oil on the skin, which is why I use the white kaolin, and perhaps would have a small effect in the soap batter also.  The white is the least oil-absorbing on the skin.  However, at the usage rate of the clays in the soap batter, I wouldn't expect it to cause the level of thickening you're experiencing.  My theory is that some of your additives are compounding each other by duplicating affects, which is why I suggested scrapping them all and adding back one at a time until you identify your culprit. 

I am lazy tonight about looking things up;  and short of time, as well.  HTH


----------



## Rune

Thank you @Meena  for all the great advices. And yes, it helps a lot!

Okey, now I understand, lard from pig and the rest is tallow. Very easy.

I have watched videos on Youtube about rendering lard. To get a non-smelly and snow white color, it had to be rendered at a very low temperature. I guess the same applies for tallow, so that is what I will do. Plus clean it very well, as you say.

I did notice something strange, and that has to be masking vs sit-on-top-of-it scents. I can smell a soapy smell from most of my soaps. But not from one of them. Not at all, only the scent itself. And that scent is very different from the others, it is called Moroccan Escape and is from Eroma in Australia. It was a horrible smell at first, very overpowering and yes, horrible. But it changed dramatically by curing. Now it is just wonderful. The thing is that it has a fresh type of note in there, which was way too strong in the beginning. It is eucalyptus. And that eucalyptus mask the scent of soap.

My other soaps have more mild and not sharp scents, except from a horrible floral scented soap I have. But they do smell strongly of soap. Not masked at all. 

I have a big bottle of Moroccan Escape, since I bought it on sale (it was discontinued). Now I have learned that the soap needs a long cure and it will change from upright horrible to really wonderful, and mask things completely. So that is the one I will use if I can detect a smell from the tallow after the soap has cured. So I guess I will have to test first with a sit-on-top scent. I think I have some other masking type of scents. If not I can find a use for my cedarwood essential oil. Mix it in with a fragrance or use it alone.

Okey, then I have not have any zap from my zap tests yet. I have those strips, but they are impossible to use. I have the most simple type. I guess you can buy better ones. I have heard it must be measured in an aquaous solution, 50/50 soap and water. I have not really used them for soap, but only used them when I made sodium citrate from citric acid and baking soda. I could not see if the solution was neutral or not, so my strips are not good at all. To be honest, most of times I have just started to use soap without testing it. Just thought, if it is lye heavy, then I will notice if I get dry hands. Sometimes I have done zap-testing just out of curiousity after I have used the soaps. But no zapping, no.

I can perhaps find the sap value of reindeer tallow somewhere. They do research all sorts of things here all the time. So I might find it from a science report or anything. If not, I will use deer tallow and 4-5% superfat. 

Thank you again 

Maybe the kaolin clay (i use ordinary white kaolin) kan have different effects in soap all depending on where you add it? If you add it to the oils, the clay will soak oil. Add it to the lye solution, and it will soak caustic water. Add it to the fragrance oil, and it will soak fragrance oil (which I understand is not really oil, like ordinary oil).

The clay can be saturated with 3 different fluids. When it is saturated in one thing, it can't soak anymore. A wet clay can't soak oil. So perhaps kaolin added to lye solution can thicken soap, while it doesn't if added to the oils, or the opposite? Who knows? I definately don't know. But it might have an effect, or not.


----------



## Meena

@Rune, If I recall,  I added my white kaolin at trace.  When I used Rhassoul clay, I also added at trace.  I don't recall noticing any change to the thickness or speed of my batter from either clay, but those batches may all have been HP, which has 38 to 42% water.

Bingo, Rune -  Have you tried soaping with a higher water %?  The cure will take a bit longer, but it helps fluidity a lot.  You can accomplish higher water by setting your lye concentration to be 28 to 30%, no higher.  You will have a greater chance of getting gel at that percent range, also.

 I'll have to CP with the white kaolin, one of these days.


----------



## SeattleMartin

Rune said:


> Yes, please do @SeattleMartin  I just now wrote a message on Facebook to my neighbour, asking for reindeer tallow. Yes, I guess tallow is the right word, and not fat. It is nothing less confusing in norwegian than english, we have smult, ister, spekk, talg and probably even more, and I don't know the difference between them


Well it was just fat when I got it, I had to make tallow from it. (Tallow and lard are what is rendered from the fat.) And then you have suet, and,....  You're right, it is confusing and as far as I care you can just say fat and it will always be correct  Incidentally, I have friends in Norway, Sweden and Netherlands. We sometimes love to compare notes on how difficult language is 
Looks like Meena has some great tips there. I was planning to use some earthy fragrances to help cover the scent of the deer tallow. We cleaned it up as best as possible but it still has a bit of an odor (I actually have a pretty sensitive nose myself) that I can only describe as "gamey." If you're familiar with wild game, you know that smell. I grew up around hunters so I'm somewhat accustomed to it.

As for soapy things today... here is a picture of laundry soap (100% CO, 0.5% SF) that went volcanic. It was a pretty minor eruption, I would say. We made this batch last night, our first time doing it in our 2lb loaf mold. I only made it once before and molded it in small thin cardboard boxes lined with plastic. I think I will use small molds again next time.


----------



## Hils67

cmzaha said:


> When using DB or any other discoloring FO, especially high vanilla fo's, I would not color the base darker. I find it much better to pour of batter for swirling then add the discoloring fo in the main batch of batter. If you color the fo free with bright colors the result can be very pretty. I use a lot of discoloring fo's and that is just my system.
> 
> One reason for not making the base batter which contains the darkening fo is it will already be a messy soap and by darkening it more it will really be a messy soap. I am quite interested to see what color you end up with your DB, which is my all time favorite.


I actually left out the FO for the yellow and red, as I thought it might discolour...so next time I thought if I coloured my main batch (with the DB in) brown and left the DB out of the swirling colours then I should end up with the same-ish colour as the first cut and cured bar. Ie work with the brown tinge rather than against it. 

This is how it looks right now ...a bit blotchy, still smells gorgeous though


----------



## Dawni

@Rune and @Meena.. I added white kaolin clay at emulsion both times I tried it in CP.

I had other colors and the white (and incidentally also the black) became much thicker than the other colors faster, even when I mixed by hand.

Soapy thing:
Soy wax experiment going on right now!


----------



## earlene

SunshineMI said:


> Thats an interesting soap holder, how do you get the soap out?



I am not DWMadison, but here's what you do with that sort of set up:
Pour different colors (or different ITP's or whatever design one chooses) into different sized circles.  While the soap is still wet, one carefully removes the circles, doing best not to disrupt the design.  Leave the soap to saponify and the result maintains the design.  Here is one example of a soap using such a method:  https://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-body-tutorials/cold-process-soap/rainbow-cold-process/

Here's another one by Auntie Clara:  https://auntieclaras.com/2014/08/intentional-crop-circles-water-discount-as-a-design-tool/


----------



## Rune

@Meena, I have tried both high and low water. High water and I got glycerin rivers. Low water, well, I did that because it has some advantages. You will minimize the risk of glycerin rivers, and it is said to slow trace, and less water to evaporate later. Some say the opposite, water reductions means rapid thickening and more water means more fluidity. I don't know, I have found that my soap thickened just as bad with lots of water than with like 40% lye solution. Did not slow anything, and did not speed more than it already did in the first place. 

Now I will have a new recipe, and I will try both high and low water to see the effect, and also kaolin added both to oils or at trace, to see what happens. I don't want to add it to the lye solution. I really like to add as much as possible to the oils or the water for the lye solution, so that I can prepare almost everything upfront. I'm afraid of forgetting to add this and that if I have to add it at trace. So I normally avoid that.


----------



## Kafayat Adebowale oyeniyi

Captivating said:


> Did some molding with soap dough today. Tomorrow it will be time for pics of a soap that's fully cured, and then playing with the dough again.


Is it ok.to.use Clay's to colour soap dought.....I ain't a mica fan at allll


----------



## Rune

@SeattleMartin Yes, I know the gamey smell. It is not necessary unpleasant at all. But I'm not so sure if I want too much of it in soap. I think there must be a way to refine and deodorize the tallow. I will investigate and see if I can find something clever. I know from Youtube it must be rendered at a very low temperature to minimize smell. And the best is to grind it up first, then the rendering will go quicker, and I think it will minimize smell as well. I think I will use the crockpot, just because it is easy and low-temp.

I will let you know if I find and easy refining process.


----------



## Rune

@SeattleMartin I found this from @IrishLass :


IrishLass said:


> You can also do a final wet rendering with baking soda. I haven't done it myself, but a soaper on a different forum has done it with her stinky lard with very good results. I wrote her method down in my notes for future reference just in case-
> 
> To deodorize 5 lbs of lard or tallow:
> 
> Take 5 lbs. lard (or tallow) and put in in a big pot. Pour in enough water to just cover the lard. Pour in 2 to 3 tablespoons of baking soda, making sure to dissolve the soda in the water before heating the pot or you'll have a mess on your hands. Bring to the boil and then turn it down to a low simmer, cooking and stirring it it for about 30 minutes. Take it off the heat and let it sit in the fridge or some place cool overnight. When completely cooled, remove the solidified lard and throw everything else out. Store the lard in the fridge.
> 
> IrishLass


----------



## SeattleMartin

@Rune Excellent! Thanks so much


----------



## Pat McGlothlin

Zany_in_CO said:


> Um, I started soaping cuz  it keeps me sane and it's cheaper than therapy.


My husband might agree with the "keep(ing) me sane" part but not so much the "cheaper than therapy" part. But it's a whole lot more fun than complaining to a stranger and you've got something tangible to show for your efforts.


----------



## katemz

Zany_in_CO said:


> I apologize for virtually drooling all over your soap!


Thank you [emoji23] I made it a flat cut to show off the swirls.Used crinkle on my happy face soap cocoa soap.


----------



## earlene

katemz said:


> Thank you [emoji23] I made it a flat cut to show off the swirls.Used crinkle on my happy face soap cocoa soap.View attachment 38292



They are beautiful, *katemz*.  Just gorgeous looking!


----------



## DWinMadison

Long, stressful week at the hospital, so I came home and unwound by making a quick loaf of soap.  Just put this puppy to bed.  More tomorrow....


----------



## DWinMadison

katemz said:


> Thank you [emoji23] I made it a flat cut to show off the swirls.Used crinkle on my happy face soap cocoa soap.View attachment 38292


Beautiful...the crinkle cuts were a great choice too.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

I found and made what I think will be my go to bath bar--now just need to see how long it takes to dry.  I tried the end piece and the bubbles were awesome--I used apple rose scent from BB what a lovely scent. 
I have been thinking about making soap all day but wanted to get the bath bars down first--I miss making soap.  and I have been busy trying to get the label thing down. and of course I re-organized all my soap stuff again


----------



## atiz

Tried out my 2-week old gardening soap today. Half scrubby, half smooth with some menthol added. Earthy smell. So far so good.


----------



## Dawni

Kafayat Adebowale oyeniyi said:


> Is it ok.to.use Clay's to colour soap dought.....I ain't a mica fan at allll


Clays are actually a good choice as far as natural colorants go. They tend to stick around more than plant powders or infusions is what I've learned, but alas, they are too expensive for me for now and some aren't available here.

I'd give it a go if I had access, I'm not liking my few experiences with mica either.



Dawni said:


> Soapy thing:
> Soy wax experiment going on right now!


I unmolded a bar each this morning, of my soy wax vs. lard experiment, and left the rest in the mold.

I wanted to see if I could catch unmolding it too soon, and see what the outcome would be.

Right off the bat, unmolding was easier and slightly cleaner for the lard soap compared to the soy wax soap.

Here's a sneak peak but I'll be posting more pics and an initial comparison later in the gallery after I've unmolded the rest.

Edit: soy wax soap on the left, lard soap on the right


----------



## KiwiMoose

Dawni said:


> I unmolded a bar each this morning, of my soy wax vs. lard experiment, and left the rest in the mold.
> 
> I wanted to see if I could catch unmolding it too soon, and see what the outcome would be.
> 
> Right off the bat, unmolding was easier and slightly cleaner for the lard soap compared to the soy wax soap.
> 
> Here's a sneak peak but I'll be posting more pics and an initial comparison later in the gallery after I've unmolded the rest.
> View attachment 38302


Which is which?


----------



## Dawni

KiwiMoose said:


> Which is which?


Sorry haha.. soy wax soap is the whiter on the left, lard soap is on the right.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Dawni said:


> Sorry haha.. soy wax soap is the whiter on the left, lard soap is on the right.


Gosh - it's very white!  Mine is never that white.


----------



## earlene

Is it covered in ash, *Dawni*?  I haven't got ash on my soy wax soaps, but I was wondering if you do because it looks sort of rough on the surface.  

But that color difference is amazing!


----------



## Dawni

@KiwiMoose I think @earlene is right and the white is indeed ash. I was curious myself so I decided to sacrifice the side of one bar and shaved it some, trying for really thin pieces until I got to a part with significantly less ash. You can see in the pic below, I think I cut off about 2cm give or take.

The soy soap is still whiter than the lard soap, but not as white as the previous pic.




Why did I get ash on the sides touching the mold? And why none on the lard soap? Oh btw, I wiped both down with alcohol (I only have 70% isopropyl on hand) and it didn't help much, hence the decision to shave the soap.

I have three cubes each and these are the first, unmolded at about 20hrs. I will unmold another set after 28 and the last ones maybe at 36 and compare them to each other as well as compare lard to soy.


----------



## DWinMadison

DWinMadison said:


> View attachment 38297
> Long, stressful week at the hospital, so I came home and unwound by making a quick loaf of soap.  Just put this puppy to bed.  More tomorrow....



Y’all, seriously, I have a big bag of bentonite clay that I’ve never used, so I decided to add it to this batch yesterday.  I watched a lady on YouTube. She added about a tablespoon to 2 Tbsp of water whilst soft music played in the background and stirred with her stylish rectangular measuring spoon...it emulsified immediately and looked so creamy and smooth.  Well, you should have seen mine—it looked like I was gonna lay brick.  I finally got it sort of paste like. Only the Lord knows what its gonna look like in the soap.  Also, I used about 2 Tbsp in about 5 lbs of finished soap thinking that would be conservative.  See all that nice greenish white on my beautiful top swirl?  Well, it’s “gone with the wind” this morning leaving it looking more like a 3rd grade art project.  

Y’all got any tips and tricks for incorporating clays in CP?


----------



## Kari Howie

OK, I should probably know these things, but I don’t. What is DB and what is soap dough?


----------



## steffamarie

My charge nurse yesterday asked if she could buy a custom soap loaf from me! She's into essential oils and wants to provide her own, so we're going to discuss what she'd like and see if I can come up with something for her. She did mention she tends to like skincare that contains beeswax, which I've never soaped with, so I'm gonna do a little research to see how to go about that.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

messin with my bath bomb bombs from x-mas.  my son had bought me a kit that really did some weird things.  I let them dry and they expanded a lot--when dry I put in baggies and threw in a drawer. today I was thinking about trying bath bombs again.  took those out to see if I could re-do.  didn't work but added additional EOs and some poly 80 as the one I did use the oil just sat on top of the water. the originals were lavender. I am using as powder with one batch added eucalyptus and one batch added neroli and one batch just the lavender. now I have to take a bath. if it works out I will probably send it to my other son as he takes a lot of baths and is in pain alot


----------



## MGM

Fifth time's the charm! Cut my fifth sample batch of my soaps that seem to go white...this one not as white as the other, but the prettiest of them all. Finally! I deserve some nice-looking soap!! Scent is NDA's Red Currant and Thyme.


----------



## DWinMadison

MGM said:


> Fifth time's the charm! Cut my fifth sample batch of my soaps that seem to go white...this one not as white as the other, but the prettiest of them all. Finally! I deserve some nice-looking soap!! Scent is NDA's Red Currant and Thyme.


Beautiful. How’s the fragrance?


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

MGM said:


> Fifth time's the charm! Cut my fifth sample batch of my soaps that seem to go white...this one not as white as the other, but the prettiest of them all. Finally! I deserve some nice-looking soap!! Scent is NDA's Red Currant and Thyme.



that's really awesome, congrats!!!!


----------



## MGM

DWinMadison said:


> Beautiful. How’s the fragrance?


It's nice....doesn't really smell like either thyme or currant to me, but what do I know? It smells like SUCCESS.

Oh wait! I just went over to sniff it again and it's definitely fading!! I smell more soap than fragrance....interesting.....will add that to my notes.


----------



## DWinMadison

DWinMadison said:


> View attachment 38297
> Long, stressful week at the hospital, so I came home and unwound by making a quick loaf of soap.  Just put this puppy to bed.  More tomorrow....


Here we go...  These are the last of my hotel/matchbook/hospitality soaps promised for swag bags at an upcoming convention.  Before @Zing makes merciless fun of me, YES, it’s another side swirl, but there’s method to my madness.  If you read this forum regularly, you may recall that I posted a few weeks ago about striving for consistency in my soaping.  Well, I can now officially do this swirl in my sleep, and it’s gotten better each time.  

If you look closely, you may see specs of bentonite clay in the bars...I’d still love any tips on the best way to incorporate it.


----------



## Dawni

DWinMadison said:


> View attachment 38316
> 
> Here we go...  These are the last of my hotel/matchbook/hospitality soaps promised for swag bags at an upcoming convention.  Before @Zing makes merciless fun of me, YES, it’s another side swirl, but there’s method to my madness.  If you read this forum regularly, you may recall that I posted a few weeks ago about striving for consistency in my soaping.  Well, I can now officially do this swirl in my sleep, and it’s gotten better each time.
> 
> If you look closely, you may see specs of bentonite clay in the bars...I’d still love any tips on the best way to incorporate it.


They look great! I've read people soaking their clays in water first, because they tend to absorb water (which is also why I think some people think it's the clays that accelerate trace).

I, unfortunately, have only used it in a stone soap and while I don't notice specks, even if I did I'd say it was intentional haha. I threw it in at trace for that one.



Dawni said:


> I have three cubes each and these are the first, unmolded at about 20hrs. I will unmold another set after 28 and the last ones maybe at 36 and compare them to each other as well as compare lard to soy.


Results posted here. 

I also received my delivery of Cocoa and Shea butters... And I haz indigo powder! So happy I found that hehe


----------



## earlene

Kari Howie said:


> OK, I should probably know these things, but I don’t. What is DB and what is soap dough?



DB in the Fragrance Oil context is Dragon's Blood by several folks here.

Soap Dough is saponified CP soap that has been kept moist so that it doesn't harden until after exposed to air.  The purpose is so that designs can be in as if one is working with modeling clay.  Once the sculpting is done, by exposing the soap to the open air, the evaporation of water begins and the soap will harden.  We did an SMF Soap Challenge on using soap dough.  Here is a link to that challenge: https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/february-smf-challenge-soap-dough.69004
And the entry thread for that challenge: https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/february-challenge-entry-thread.69254

Within the challenge thread, there are more links about soap dough.


----------



## Misschief

I made two small batches of Foaming Bath Butter (Karma and Mango Sorbet) and 9 50gm tubs of solid dishwashing paste.


----------



## KiwiMoose

MGM said:


> Fifth time's the charm! Cut my fifth sample batch of my soaps that seem to go white...this one not as white as the other, but the prettiest of them all. Finally! I deserve some nice-looking soap!! Scent is NDA's Red Currant and Thyme.


Nice work MGM!  The fragrance sounds like it would 'match' the look of the soap too. 

I finally got round to making some little soap bars to put my little soapy flower and leaf embeds on.  I think they look rather cute.  Combo fragrance (I do a lot of those, depending on what's in the cupboard) Jasmine, Bergamot & Neroli FOs, with Sweet Orange and May Change EOs:


----------



## Lin19687

I made small temp stamps yesterday to mark my boxes with the old recipe.  Then stamps a bunch of boxes, folded and put soap in them....  All while watching TV so not too bad.

Need to do more today


----------



## LadySarah370

How did I do? First time piping soap roses...


----------



## Kari Howie

Earlene, thank you for enlightening me. I actually have some DB, but it didn’t click in my mind.  And thanks for the soap dough links!


----------



## Dawni

Very cute, @KiwiMoose! 



LadySarah370 said:


> How did I do? First time piping soap roses...


I think you did great, especially coz it's your first time. I wouldn't have thought it otherwise


----------



## Chris_S

Well did my first soapy thing in nearly 2 months now and washed all the dishes up and yes they had just been sitting for 2 months as thats last time i had the motivation to soap and have recently been concentrating on candles and melts instead. So now iv found the motivation to clean im going to tidy the crafting desk up after writing a new recipe with soy wax in make up the lye solution while its cooling ill tidy the desk then ill get to work on making some soap  dont think ill be doing any fancy designs as i want to make it as simple as possible for the first time i use soy wax. WELCOME BACK TO ME lol


----------



## KiwiMoose

LadySarah370 said:


> How did I do? First time piping soap roses...


Very well!  They look lovely.


----------



## WeaversPort

LadySarah370 said:


> How did I do? First time piping soap roses...


Those look lovely!!


----------



## DWinMadison

Give me inspiration... scents are litsea cubeba, spearmint and a hint of cedarwood. I’m committed to a loaf mold, cut horizontally, 3 bars thick.  Considered a drop swirl but 3” is a pretty deep pour to penetrate all the way through. I also thought about a Taiwan, which is where I’m leaning.  If I do, would you recommend dropping the Rocco Red or brown?  BTW, as someone who is color-challenged, I LOVE this Pantone app.  If I do another side swirl and post a pic @Zing might show up at my house with a gun (totally legal in Mississippi, btw.)

Got to sing for a Palm Sunday program at church, then plan to put this together later tonight.  Already got the oils and EO’s drawn up and the mold lined. I’d appreciate any feedback.  Thanks y’all.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

haha I just finished a soap with basically the same color scheme, except it had lavender and cantaloupe in it too.....I am nervous about it cuz it was a scent that was supposed to accelerate.  sooooooooo I soaped low and added water.  it didn't accelerated now I am worried it was to thin--I did a drop swirl. weird swirl because I didn't save enough for the top


----------



## Rune

@DWinMadison I like the brown. The red looks a little dull. If you had a darker red, it would be stunning with brown, red and green. Or brown, white and dark red. But I have strange taste, so you have to listen to advice from somebody else


----------



## LadySarah370

@DWinMadison You could always do you mold half eay with the base color and drop swirl it in that way then fill with the base color and drop swirl with them again..


----------



## WeaversPort

DWinMadison said:


> Give me inspiration... scents are litsea cubeba, spearmint and a hint of cedarwood. I’m committed to a loaf mold, cut horizontally, 3 bars thick.  Considered a drop swirl but 3” is a pretty deep pour to penetrate all the way through. I also thought about a Taiwan, which is where I’m leaning.  If I do, would you recommend dropping the Rocco Red or brown?  BTW, as someone who is color-challenged, I LOVE this Pantone app.  If I do another side swirl and post a pic @Zing might show up at my house with a gun (totally legal in Mississippi, btw.)
> 
> Got to sing for a Palm Sunday program at church, then plan to put this together later tonight.  Already got the oils and EO’s drawn up and the mold lined. I’d appreciate any feedback.  Thanks y’all. View attachment 38332



I'm with @Rune. I'd like to see a really rich red


----------



## DWinMadison

I


Rune said:


> @DWinMadison I like the brown. The red looks a little dull. If you had a darker red, it would be stunning with brown, red and green. Or brown, white and dark red. But I have strange taste, so you have to listen to advice from somebody else [/QUOTE


ok. I’ll rethink the red. I


Rune said:


> @DWinMadison I like the brown. The red looks a little dull. If you had a darker red, it would be stunning with brown, red and green. Or brown, white and dark red. But I have strange taste, so you have to listen to advice from somebody else





WeaversPort said:


> I'm with @Rune. I'd like to see a really rich red


thanks. I’ll pick a deeper shade


----------



## Terri E

I Made bath Bon Bons made with Illipe and mango butter and "The Spruce" soap.  Oh, I also worked on my cupcakes for the challenge


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Terri E said:


> I Made bath Bon Bons made with Illipe and mango butter and "The Spruce" soap
> 
> View attachment 38338
> View attachment 38337



very pretty soap!!! love the color of the bon bons--is it the time of year or what??  I cant seem to get enough of light green


----------



## Terri E

Marilyn Norgart said:


> very pretty soap!!! love the color of the bon bons--is it the time of year or what??  I cant seem to get enough of light green



Thanks Marilyn! Yes it must be the time of year, I love that color! It makes me happy, lol!


----------



## Chris_S

Its 1.30 and im waiting for one my cats to come in temoted to go give the soap a tiny prod to see how hard it is. I made a charcoal soap and just a mint green soap, charcoal one is scented with sandalwood and pepper. and mint green is peppermint crean which as im not sure if they are unique to the uk they were and i think still as a little sweet mint center wuth a choc coating smells yummy. nothing fancy as i was testing out 2 new recipes and both with soy wax. I think ill need to soap abit higher if i use those recipes again as they immidiatly started to clump so either it was too cool for the soy or the shea butter was 110f but with lots of sb stirring and a very short use of sb i got round it. Excited to try it out dont think ill be able to wait 4 weeks before i try it myself


----------



## DWinMadison

DWinMadison said:


> Give me inspiration... scents are litsea cubeba, spearmint and a hint of cedarwood. I’m committed to a loaf mold, cut horizontally, 3 bars thick.  Considered a drop swirl but 3” is a pretty deep pour to penetrate all the way through. I also thought about a Taiwan, which is where I’m leaning.  If I do, would you recommend dropping the Rocco Red or brown?  BTW, as someone who is color-challenged, I LOVE this Pantone app.  If I do another side swirl and post a pic @Zing might show up at my house with a gun (totally legal in Mississippi, btw.)
> 
> Got to sing for a Palm Sunday program at church, then plan to put this together later tonight.  Already got the oils and EO’s drawn up and the mold lined. I’d appreciate any feedback.  Thanks y’all. View attachment 38332


This was as dark as I could get it with the time I had. It was hard to get a lot of motion by the time I was ready to swirl, because I had messed with the color for so long.  The final red choice was “Red Wine Mica.”  I don't think I mixed enough color for the larger pour...first one I’ve done this big.  We’ll see how gel treats it for the cut tomorrow.  It did not accelerate.  I was just slow.  Thanks for the input.


----------



## KiwiMoose

DWinMadison said:


> View attachment 38343
> 
> This was as dark as I could get it with the time I had. It was hard to get a lot of motion by the time I was ready to swirl, because I had messed with the color for so long.  The final red choice was “Red Wine Mica.”  I don't think I mixed enough color for the larger pour...first one I’ve done this big.  We’ll see how gel treats it for the cut tomorrow.  It did not accelerate.  I was just slow.  Thanks for the input.


Love!


----------



## Nate5700

In another thread I said I'd just about made everything I need for personal care except toothpaste and I wasn't sure I wanted to make toothpaste. Sort of seriously, I was kinda creeped out by the idea of homemade toothpaste. Then @earlene linked me to a thread about tooth soap, which is apparently something people have done. I was intrigued. Now I'm doing a quick HP tooth soap experiment, a very small batch (SoapMaker said it was about $2 worth of ingredients) so not much of a risk. We'll see how it works out.

10% Shea Butter
60% Olive Oil
30% Babassu Oil

Plus a capsule of activated charcoal. I started by looking at @Misschief's recipe, but I adapted it for what I have on hand. Shea instead of cocoa butter. I doubled the olive since I don't have any peanut oil. And I used babassu instead of PKO, gives you similar fatty acids without using coconut 'cause Misschief said coconut soap tastes nasty. I also did 3.5:1 KOH:NaOH, I think the others who tried this all used NaOH and made a bar, but I'm going to try making it a paste sort of like my shave soap where I put it in a jar and rub with a damp brush to lather.

Worst case scenario is that I put it in my mouth, poison myself, and die. Sounds like fun.


----------



## Misschief

Nate5700 said:


> In another thread I said I'd just about made everything I need for personal care except toothpaste and I wasn't sure I wanted to make toothpaste. Sort of seriously, I was kinda creeped out by the idea of homemade toothpaste. Then @earlene linked me to a thread about tooth soap, which is apparently something people have done. I was intrigued. Now I'm doing a quick HP tooth soap experiment, a very small batch (SoapMaker said it was about $2 worth of ingredients) so not much of a risk. We'll see how it works out.
> 
> 10% Shea Butter
> 60% Olive Oil
> 30% Babassu Oil
> 
> Plus a capsule of activated charcoal. I started by looking at @Misschief's recipe, but I adapted it for what I have on hand. Shea instead of cocoa butter. I doubled the olive since I don't have any peanut oil. And I used babassu instead of PKO, gives you similar fatty acids without using coconut 'cause Misschief said coconut soap tastes nasty. I also did 3.5:1 KOH:NaOH, I think the others who tried this all used NaOH and made a bar, but I'm going to try making it a paste sort of like my shave soap where I put it in a jar and rub with a damp brush to lather.
> 
> Worst case scenario is that I put it in my mouth, poison myself, and die. Sounds like fun.


No one's ever died by having their mouth washed out with soap.


----------



## Dawni

Nate5700 said:


> Worst case scenario is that I put it in my mouth, poison myself, and die. Sounds like fun.


Lols you might poison yourself but maybe you won't die straight away 

I unmolded a soap I had forgotten I made lol, it's the cocoa powder soy wax leftover from the soy wax vs. lard experiment. Check out the ash!


----------



## Fiona Robertson

Chris_S said:


> Well did my first soapy thing in nearly 2 months now and washed all the dishes up and yes they had just been sitting for 2 months as thats last time i had the motivation to soap and have recently been concentrating on candles and melts instead. So now iv found the motivation to clean im going to tidy the crafting desk up after writing a new recipe with soy wax in make up the lye solution while its cooling ill tidy the desk then ill get to work on making some soap  dont think ill be doing any fancy designs as i want to make it as simple as possible for the first time i use soy wax. WELCOME BACK TO ME lol



Where in the UK did you buy your soy wax from Chris? I am getting very confused reading the longer post on soy wax so thought I'd just go for it and give it a try.  I found this on a uk site, do you think it would be OK? : https://www.aromantic.co.uk/home/products/butters-waxes/soya-wax.aspx


----------



## Lin19687

Misschief said:


> No one's ever died by having their mouth washed out with soap.



Sorry to say but Yes some have............... because idiots used LIQUID soap


----------



## Chris_S

Fiona Robertson said:


> Where in the UK did you buy your soy wax from Chris? I am getting very confused reading the longer post on soy wax so thought I'd just go for it and give it a try.  I found this on a uk site, do you think it would be OK? : https://www.aromantic.co.uk/home/products/butters-waxes/soya-wax.aspx



I got some free from a manufacture called kerax but that isnt for general sale and is expensive unless you buy like 100kg so thats what i used last night but i got a 10kg bag last week from livemoor and thats called livesoy and it states its dermatology tested and actually oks it for use in soap but im yet to try that but i am planning a few batches this week probably tomorrow as im at the moment free from anything taking me out the house but im not expecting it to be any different to the kerax one.

Ill find a link later just busy at the moment


----------



## earlene

Terri E said:


> I Made bath Bon Bons made with Illipe and mango butter and "The Spruce" soap.  Oh, I also worked on my cupcakes for the challenge
> 
> View attachment 38338
> View attachment 38337




*Terri*, that shade of green is beautiful.  I had a dress that shade that I just loved way back in my youth, which I wore as often as I could until, I guess it wore out or I outgrew it, not sure which.

Good luck on your tooth soap, *Nate*.  It will not taste as good as store bought toothpaste, but you won't be tempted to swallow it.  If you have a chance to buy some xylitol and some Tums, to add to it, it does help somewhat with the taste.


Nate5700 said:


> Worst case scenario is that I put it in my mouth, poison myself, and die. Sounds like fun.


----------



## Misschief

Lin19687 said:


> Sorry to say but Yes some have............... because idiots used LIQUID soap


Ouch! I stand corrected. Maybe I should qualify my statement. No one ever died by having their mouth washed out with BAR soap.


----------



## Nate5700

earlene said:


> It will not taste as good as store bought toothpaste, but you won't be tempted to swallow it. If you have a chance to buy some xylitol and some Tums, to add to it, it does help somewhat with the taste.



May do that next time, whenever that may be, it looks like this stuff may last quite a while. It doesn't really have much of a taste as it is, a little bit of shea butter aroma, a little bit of soapiness when I spit it out but not overwhelming. It's usable.



Misschief said:


> No one ever died by having their mouth washed out with BAR soap.



Should I not have used KOH? I'd prefer that my tooth soap not kill me.


----------



## earlene

*Nate*, I'd let that cure longer before using it.  Even though it is safe if not zapping, I have found all fresh soap much harsher while young than after a decent cure, and the mucous membranes are much more fragile than our regular dermis.


----------



## Misschief

Nate5700 said:


> Should I not have used KOH? I'd prefer that my tooth soap not kill me.


Your soap will be fine. As Earlene said, I'd let it cure for a good while. It certainly won't kill you.


----------



## Nate5700

earlene said:


> *Nate*, I'd let that cure longer before using it.  Even though it is safe if not zapping, I have found all fresh soap much harsher while young than after a decent cure, and the mucous membranes are much more fragile than our regular dermis.



Good to think about. I already used it once this morning and didn't find it harsh at all, though I suppose I may start to feel it after repeated use. But if this morning is any indication, it actually getting milder will make it _very_ smooth.

I was just alarmed after the post about liquid soap killing people, since I used KOH. Is it just that liquid soap is more easily swallowed, or is there something about the chemistry that's harmful?


----------



## Andrew

10 gals of liquid soap.  Came out crystal clear too!
Glad I did not mess that one up.


----------



## xEODGuy

I made my first 5 pound batch this weekend! It was a completely experimental batch that I'm trying out 10 different oils in, so we'll see how it does.


----------



## earlene

Nate5700 said:


> Good to think about. I already used it once this morning and didn't find it harsh at all, though I suppose I may start to feel it after repeated use. But if this morning is any indication, it actually getting milder will make it _very_ smooth.
> 
> I was just alarmed after the post about liquid soap killing people, since I used KOH. Is it just that liquid soap is more easily swallowed, or is there something about the chemistry that's harmful?




I am sure it was about ingesting a large quantity, but I have not found an actual report of death by soap.  Not to say that it hasn't occurred; only that I have not found one.

This poison control site has some information: https://www.illinoispoisoncenter.org/my-child-ate-soap-hand-or-body

Also this about bar soap, so some deaths by soap:  https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/30307335


----------



## Diane Marie

I decided to rebatch some soap. I got bored  after grating 2 bars so I decided on a 1 lb batch. It melted so smooth I decided to whip it and see how light I can get it, then I thought, “ hey!, I could pipe some drop flowers for my next batch of soap” and that it where it all came to a screeching halt it cooled so fast, perfect lemon pudding to wax in the time I got 1 drop flower out of the bag! It clogged the tip,  DUH! it is creamy looking wax in a pot and I am done! Who is gonna clean that up? Haha!


----------



## Diane Marie

Oh ya and I dried some teeny yard flowers for bath bombs & dandelion infusion and burnt that batch got some more. Should I stay  away from my soap lab, for today?


----------



## WeaversPort

DWinMadison said:


> View attachment 38343
> 
> This was as dark as I could get it with the time I had. It was hard to get a lot of motion by the time I was ready to swirl, because I had messed with the color for so long.  The final red choice was “Red Wine Mica.”  I don't think I mixed enough color for the larger pour...first one I’ve done this big.  We’ll see how gel treats it for the cut tomorrow.  It did not accelerate.  I was just slow.  Thanks for the input.



I'm looking forward to seeing it after the cut! I love it with the red


----------



## WeaversPort

Diane Marie said:


> Should I stay  away from my soap lab, for today?



So many adventures!!


----------



## WeaversPort

xEODGuy said:


> I made my first 5 pound batch this weekend! It was a completely experimental batch that I'm trying out 10 different oils in, so we'll see how it does.


10 different oils is a lot of weighing  Out of curiosity  what did you use?


----------



## xEODGuy

WeaversPort said:


> 10 different oils is a lot of weighing  Out of curiosity  what did you use?



Coconut, Palm, Olive, Tamanu, Almond, Avocado, Castor, Cocoa Butter, Rose hip and Moringa Seed. I also infused the Olive oil with some calendula and rose petals before I started the main batch.

Excessive?  Yeah, probably.  But it sure was fun!


----------



## LadySarah370

Ok so I made a Rose Soap today. I am still learning so I blended the main batter a little longer I think than i should have. I worked with it though. I got the colorants in and mixed the BB Wild Rose and it smells amazing only thing is I think the top layer rices but it was so thick I just put it in, lol. If it riced is it still ok to use. I will learn to trust when to stop mixing too much, lol! I will send pics tomorrow.

Oh and the roses I piped the other day had some ash on it I forgot to spray with rubbing alcohol. I was going to scrap them but then thought about and looked at then it actually doesn't make them look to bad so i put those on top of the loaf and sprayed with rubbing alchohol. Is 91% ok to use as opposed to the 99%?


----------



## Nate5700

LadySarah370 said:


> Is 91% ok to use as opposed to the 99%?



When I heard about the alcohol spray to prevent ash 91% was what I was told to use. I didn't have any so I used 70% and it worked just fine. So I think you're good.


----------



## LadySarah370

@Nate5700 thanks. Most places don't carry 99% so I was wondering.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Nate5700 said:


> ...Worst case scenario is that I put it in my mouth, poison myself, and die. Sounds like fun.






 You cracked me up, Nate! Thanks! I needed that.


----------



## Nate5700

Zany_in_CO said:


> You cracked me up, Nate! Thanks! I needed that.



Thanks, glad someone thought it was funny. I just hope that my tendency to experiment doesn't _really_ get me into trouble at some point.



earlene said:


> Also this about bar soap, so some deaths by soap: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/30307335



I read this and had an image of old folks in the home eating bars of soap, and for some reason my first reaction was comical. Then I thought about it and most of these poor folks have dementia which is a really awful thing, and I felt like a jerk for wanting to laugh at it.


----------



## earlene

LadySarah370 said:


> @Nate5700 thanks. Most places don't carry 99% so I was wondering.



I don't think 99% is better for soap than 91%.  The amount of water in 99% is so low that it evaporates very quickly.  The 70% evaporates more slowly and is considered better for disinfecting surfaces for that reason.  The 91% is somewhere in between.  But according to sources that make it, the 91% will remain 91% even as it evaporates, whereas while the 70% evaporates, (in the bottle for example) the concentration of alcohol in solution does change.

And it is true, it can be hard to find.  I think you'd have better luck trying to find it at a store than caters to folks who do their own electronics repairs. 



Nate5700 said:


> Thanks, glad someone thought it was funny. I just hope that my tendency to experiment doesn't _really_ get me into trouble at some point.
> 
> 
> 
> I read this and had an image of old folks in the home eating bars of soap, and for some reason my first reaction was comical. Then I thought about it and most of these poor folks have dementia which is a really awful thing, and I felt like a jerk for wanting to laugh at it.



One of our members mentioned one day that she had to take soap away from her dad because it looked like food and he was eating it.  Our sense of taste diminishes as we age, and it's really an issue when your sense of taste can't tell your brain that this is bad for you.  And then there is the whole pica eating disorder - eating non-foods;  lot's of people have pica disorders, and eating soap is one example.


----------



## LadySarah370

Ok so here is the soap I made. I can't wait to unmold tomorrow!



LadySarah370 said:


> Ok so here is the soap I made. I can't wait to unmold tomorrow!


I just hope it didn't rice....It looked like it but then when I cleaned the bowl it was ok..so who knows lol


----------



## Terri E

Nate5700 said:


> In another thread I said I'd just about made everything I need for personal care except toothpaste and I wasn't sure I wanted to make toothpaste. Sort of seriously, I was kinda creeped out by the idea of homemade toothpaste. Then @earlene linked me to a thread about tooth soap, which is apparently something people have done. I was intrigued. Now I'm doing a quick HP tooth soap experiment, a very small batch (SoapMaker said it was about $2 worth of ingredients) so not much of a risk. We'll see how it works out.
> 
> 10% Shea Butter
> 60% Olive Oil
> 30% Babassu Oil
> 
> Plus a capsule of activated charcoal. I started by looking at @Misschief's recipe, but I adapted it for what I have on hand. Shea instead of cocoa butter. I doubled the olive since I don't have any peanut oil. And I used babassu instead of PKO, gives you similar fatty acids without using coconut 'cause Misschief said coconut soap tastes nasty. I also did 3.5:1 KOH:NaOH, I think the others who tried this all used NaOH and made a bar, but I'm going to try making it a paste sort of like my shave soap where I put it in a jar and rub with a damp brush to lather.
> 
> Worst case scenario is that I put it in my mouth, poison myself, and die. Sounds like fun.



Ewwwww, Nate, soap doesn't taste good!  The only thing I think making toothpaste out of soap would be good for is changing the ph in the mouth temporarily. Why not just use some good ole baking soda, EV coconut oil and a little xylitol (inhibits microbes)? Dip your toothbrush in a little peroxide if you really want to wipe out the anaerobes!


----------



## DWinMadison

DWinMadison said:


> View attachment 38343
> 
> This was as dark as I could get it with the time I had. It was hard to get a lot of motion by the time I was ready to swirl, because I had messed with the color for so long.  The final red choice was “Red Wine Mica.”  I don't think I mixed enough color for the larger pour...first one I’ve done this big.  We’ll see how gel treats it for the cut tomorrow.  It did not accelerate.  I was just slow.  Thanks for the input.


https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/taiwan-swirl.74696/


----------



## Terri E

earlene said:


> *Terri*, that shade of green is beautiful.  I had a dress that shade that I just loved way back in my youth, which I wore as often as I could until, I guess it wore out or I outgrew it, not sure which.
> 
> Thank you Earlene  Loved your story and I love that color too!


----------



## Nate5700

Terri E said:


> Ewwwww, Nate, soap doesn't taste good!



It doesn't taste good, but this particular recipe doesn't seem to taste bad either. You get a little bit of soapy taste spitting it out but other than that it's basically flavorless.



Terri E said:


> The only thing I think making toothpaste out of soap would be good for is changing the ph in the mouth temporarily.



I dunno, it's an experiment mostly. I want my teeth clean, soap cleans. The elevated pH is a bonus.



Terri E said:


> Why not just use some good ole baking soda, EV coconut oil and a little xylitol (inhibits microbes)?



I don't like baking soda on my teeth, too abrasive. It tears up my gums too. I am thinking of rebatching to add xylitol though, but maybe I'll just chew a piece of xylitol gum after every meal or something.


----------



## Terri E

Nate5700 said:


> It doesn't taste good, but this particular recipe doesn't seem to taste bad either. You get a little bit of soapy taste spitting it out but other than that it's basically flavorless.
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno, it's an experiment mostly. I want my teeth clean, soap cleans. The elevated pH is a bonus.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like baking soda on my teeth, too abrasive. It tears up my gums too. I am thinking of rebatching to add xylitol though, but maybe I'll just chew a piece of xylitol gum after every meal or something.



Let us know how the experiment turns out  A couple other ingredients you could play around with are calcium carbonate and food grade vegetable glycerin. I made a viscous mixture of xylitol and food grade glycerin for a patient who had anug to help heal his gingiva, it worked along with his attention to proper HC


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

Sooo I finally jumped in and made my first batch of Zany’s no slime castille. Added a bit of mica cause I was gonna use a mango fragrance that i needed to test since ages ago. Behaved super well both the recipe and the FO. Cant wait to test it.


----------



## KiwiMoose

LadySarah370 said:


> Ok so here is the soap I made. I can't wait to unmold tomorrow!


Looks gorgeous!



Alfa_Lazcares said:


> View attachment 38368
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo I finally jumped in and made my first batch of Zany’s no slime castille. Added a bit of mica cause I was gonna use a mango fragrance that i needed to test since ages ago. Behaved super well both the recipe and the FO. Cant wait to test it.


Ooh yummy! It looks like mashed mango.


----------



## DWinMadison

LadySarah370 said:


> Ok so here is the soap I made. I can't wait to unmold tomorrow!


Wow.  Beautiful work.


----------



## Misschief

Nate5700 said:


> It doesn't taste good, but this particular recipe doesn't seem to taste bad either. You get a little bit of soapy taste spitting it out but other than that it's basically flavorless.
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno, it's an experiment mostly. I want my teeth clean, soap cleans. The elevated pH is a bonus.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like baking soda on my teeth, too abrasive. It tears up my gums too. I am thinking of rebatching to add xylitol though, but maybe I'll just chew a piece of xylitol gum after every meal or something.


One thing I did learn... peanut oil doesn't taste as bad in tooth soap as coconut oil does. That's the plus. The minus is that peanut oil goes rancid fairly quickly.


----------



## Lin19687

Yesterday did more cutting, stamping and packaging.


----------



## Nate5700

Misschief said:


> One thing I did learn... peanut oil doesn't taste as bad in tooth soap as coconut oil does. That's the plus. The minus is that peanut oil goes rancid fairly quickly.



I replaced it in the recipe with more olive, so I wonder how it compares to olive. I basically have no idea what coconut oil soap tastes like, so I don't really know how to compare my creation. I do get a soapy taste when I spit which isn't exactly pleasant but not overwhelming. Would it be any different with the coconut in there?

Maybe a good thing I didn't use peanut oil if it goes rancid so fast. I made this with 5 oz of base oil which I discovered is just about the bare minimum batch that I can cook in my Crock Pot. Still you use so little at a time that it may take years to get through. Just as well, since as you guys covered in the original tooth soap thread, peanut oil can be hard to find in anything smaller than a 55 gallon drum.


----------



## earlene

I used Castile (100% olive oil Castile) before my tooth soap was cured, and I think the taste of the Castile was pretty mild.  I never tried a soap with CO for brushing my teeth since everyone said how bad it tastes and I didn't have any desire to experience that for myself.  No, peanut oil can easily be found in many some grocery stores in smaller bottles; maybe not in all areas, but I found it in a small bottle eventually.

Edit: I decided 'many' might be  overstating facts, so changed it to 'some'.


----------



## Lin19687

Today I am playing with Recipe calculations again.... because why not


----------



## Nate5700

earlene said:


> No, peanut oil can easily be found in many grocery stores in smaller bottles; maybe not in all areas, but I found it in a small bottle eventually.



I think maybe it's better now than it used to be, maybe I did see a smaller bottle of peanut oil at Walmart. I'm not really sure since the last time I was looking at the oils section of Walmart I had a particular soap recipe in mind and wasn't using peanut oil in it.



Lin19687 said:


> Today I am playing with Recipe calculations again.... because why not



I could do this all day long. It's where you can get creative and it doesn't cost anything to just throw stuff into a calculator.


----------



## lenarenee

Nate5700 said:


> It doesn't taste good, but this particular recipe doesn't seem to taste bad either. You get a little bit of soapy taste spitting it out but other than that it's basically flavorless.
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno, it's an experiment mostly. I want my teeth clean, soap cleans. The elevated pH is a bonus.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like baking soda on my teeth, too abrasive. It tears up my gums too. I am thinking of rebatching to add xylitol though, but maybe I'll just chew a piece of xylitol gum after every meal or something.




Has anyone mentioned that tooth soap should be make without coconut as it's the reason for the bad taste?  (wonder if pko and babassu, which are similar to co, might also negatively affect  taste)

Why is the higher pH a bonus?  I would think neutral is better for delicate mouth tissue.  And there's supposed to be good bacteria in your mouth too....


----------



## Misschief

Nate5700 said:


> Just as well, since as you guys covered in the original tooth soap thread, peanut oil can be hard to find in anything smaller than a 55 gallon drum.


I buy it a litre at a time at my local grocery stores. I have no problem finding it.


----------



## Nate5700

lenarenee said:


> (wonder if pko and babassu, which are similar to co, might also negatively affect taste)



I used babassu precisely because it gives you the similar fatty acids to coconut hoping it wouldn't have the bad taste. Doesn't seem to be terrible.



lenarenee said:


> Why is the higher pH a bonus? I would think neutral is better for delicate mouth tissue. And there's supposed to be good bacteria in your mouth too....



I'm not a dentist, but so much of what we consume is acidic and I would think that's part of what causes tooth decay. Higher pH might help neutralize that, and may limit bacteria growth too. Yeah there's probably good bacteria in your mouth too, but how do you get rid of the bad stuff without hurting the good?


----------



## amd

I made embeds for soap cupcakes. Visited my soapmaking friend when hubby and I took a road trip over the weekend to a beer fest. She sent me home with annatto and ...um... something else (the heck? ugh my brain today) to play with for natural colorants. This week I have to do dishes, masterbatch oils and lye, fill out show apps, and other misc desk stuff. Hopefully will have all that taken care of by Friday so I can make soap over my 4 day weekend. Will probably need to make more sugar scrub this weekend too, as most of the last batch I made has pre-sold.


----------



## Dawni

Several batches are nearing their 2month curing mark so I tested a couple... I make nice soap methinks


----------



## earlene

I am watching some soap piping videos.  I hope to do some practice piping on Thursday.


----------



## Chris_S

Fiona Robertson said:


> Where in the UK did you buy your soy wax from Chris? I am getting very confused reading the longer post on soy wax so thought I'd just go for it and give it a try.  I found this on a uk site, do you think it would be OK? : https://www.aromantic.co.uk/home/products/butters-waxes/soya-wax.aspx



https://www.livemoor.co.uk/products/soy-wax-ecosoya-cb-135?variant=19537546182

Thats the one iv got 10kg of. Try using the code review 15 might be without the spaces if not they almost always have a 10% off code. Iv gone off whether it says its dermatologically tested.

Iv just got another kinda 2 batches done. I made my first mathematical error while measuring 2 batches up well i added the shea butter to just one of the batches so i decided it would be fine if i just do it all as one batch and combine everything there was only about 5-10% differnce in the 2 recipes. If it sucks as a soap least itll smell nice and hopefully look nice. Tried my first in pot swirl. and made my second error when i used more for that and only left about half as much as i needed for my second loaf so ill make soap for ikkle hands. Took so long to sort my colours that the batter had started to thicken by time i got to the second mould so scooped it in and tried to do summit fancy but all i had handy to use was half a zip tie so not sure how it will of turned out.


----------



## Terri E

lenarenee said:


> Has anyone mentioned that tooth soap should be make without coconut as it's the reason for the bad taste?  (wonder if pko and babassu, which are similar to co, might also negatively affect  taste)
> 
> Why is the higher pH a bonus?  I would think neutral is better for delicate mouth tissue.  And there's supposed to be good bacteria in your mouth too....



You are right, a more neutral pH even slightly alkaline pH is better for the oral tissues.  As Nate said, the foods we choose play an important role in our oral health. Sodas, citrus fruits and fruit juice, coffee and a host of other foods cause dips in the pH. These dips expose the teeth to micro-erosion which over time can cause gumline sensitivity and defects in the enamel that can become cavities. A slightly alkaline pH is best, too alkaline is not good either. Simply drinking water can improve the balance. Rinsing with baking soda is also a good option as it neutralizes the acidic condition. Your saliva is full of enzymes for digestion and minerals to micro-repair the teeth, so you need to have a good flow  Sea Salt rinses are good as well, helping to balance and heal. Xylitol inhibits the growth of acid loving bacteria responsible for caries and perio disease. It also helps to increase salivary flow. You don't need to worry about killing all the bacteria in your mouth because there are way too many places for it to hide such as perio pockets and  the pits & fissures of teeth. The bacteria repopulate extremely fast feeding on the carbs we consume so you are just keep the numbers down.


----------



## Dawni

Mom's going to Pakistan to hopefully bring my grandma here.. And I'm wrapping up soap to give to family there, amidst the baby's toys lol


----------



## Fiona Robertson

Chris_S said:


> https://www.livemoor.co.uk/products/soy-wax-ecosoya-cb-135?variant=19537546182
> 
> Thats the one iv got 10kg of. Try using the code review 15 might be without the spaces if not they almost always have a 10% off code. Iv gone off whether it says its dermatologically tested.
> 
> Iv just got another kinda 2 batches done. I made my first mathematical error while measuring 2 batches up well i added the shea butter to just one of the batches so i decided it would be fine if i just do it all as one batch and combine everything there was only about 5-10% differnce in the 2 recipes. If it sucks as a soap least itll smell nice and hopefully look nice. Tried my first in pot swirl. and made my second error when i used more for that and only left about half as much as i needed for my second loaf so ill make soap for ikkle hands. Took so long to sort my colours that the batter had started to thicken by time i got to the second mould so scooped it in and tried to do summit fancy but all i had handy to use was half a zip tie so not sure how it will of turned out.



Thank You for the link  I hope your soap turns out ok despite the errors!


----------



## RobinRogers

My beautiful Bay Rum CP soap just didn’t get as hard as I wanted. So, it became a Bay Rum Mosaic!


----------



## Chris_S

RobinRogers said:


> View attachment 38421
> My beautiful Bay Rum CP soap just didn’t get as hard as I wanted. So, it became a Bay Rum Mosaic!



How long did you leave it? Iv got a lard goats milk soap that for some reason probably something i did wrong in making it has only just become hard enough for reasonable life and that soaps about 6-7 months old now. It is one my fave soaps too lovely in the shower.

I unmoulded my 2 confuzzeled batches last night. They were still a tad tack when i cut first slice so moved them back onto the towel i use to wrap the fresh soap to gel it will try again tomorrow they are looking nice so far though


----------



## Rune

I have investigated all day to find out how they bleach palm oil and most important, if that is something I can manage to do at home. Luckily it is, in theory. Several ways. And luckily, scientists have manage to bleach palm oil by 91% using heat and activate charcoal in combination. And they described their method, so that I could copy it 

I do have heat in form of a stove, I do have my stickblender as a stirring tool, I can make some easy filtering system to remove the charcoal from the oil, and I do have lots of activated charcoal I have no idea what to use it for (it has too big particles to be used in soap, it is originally for filtering moonshine). I have tried to blend some of it down to smaller particles, which I managed, but not small enough, since my soap came out scratchy. But, it is perfect to use for bleaching red palm oil!

I have 2 kilos of activated charcoal, which is way more than enough for bleaching relatively small amounts, like 2 kilos at a time. I don't have that much red palm oil yet, but I can test out the bleaching process first with my 500 grams bottle of red palm oil I have in my cupboard, just to see if it works as I hope. If it does, I will buy lots of red palm oil and make myself some bleached white palm oil (I can't buy that anywhere in this country, you see, only red palm oil, that's why all the effort instead of just buying bleached palm oil in the first place).

Red palm oil is nice (unless it has illegal dyes) but it can be boring in the long run with too many orange soaps. So, yes, that's why I needed to find a DIY method.

What I was surprised to find, was that heating alone can bleach oils. That seems to be a common DIY method. I found some useless videos on Youtube that described it (but did not show the result). They heated the oil until it started to smoke. And kept it that hot for some while. I did find a scientific description telling it had to be heated to 250 degrees celsius for a certain time, and it should work. In the report, they bleached palm oil by 89% using heat alone. But of course, it is a serious fire hazard that should not be done inside a house. The oil will probably not be too healthy afterwards, but maybe healthy enough to use in soap. The charcoal method is much more gentle, even thought the oil must be heated to 150 degrees celsius, the charcoal added and stirred in the oils (probably constantly, they did not say) and kept at the given temperature for 8 minutes. Finally filtered to separate the charcoal from the oil. I guess ordinary coffee filters would work just fine for that purpose, if it doesn't get all clogged up.

We'll see how it goes when I try it. Hopefully it works without too many problems.

I guess none of you have bleached palm oil at home, since refined palm oil it is easily available most places. But if, please let me know how you did and what your results were. And if some method failed, I would definately like to know, so I don't do the same mistakes


----------



## Chris_S

Got some quick pics of my kinda panicked made batches from Tuesday night

Tried another cut about 6 hours after thinking it had firmed up but it hasnt so will try again in 24 hours and see how it feels.


----------



## earlene

Opened a box of wool from Carolyn and HAD to go do some wet felting with a soap that was just sitting around by the sink.  Nice wool.  Nothing fancy, just a base layer that I will add some design to a bit later.  Tomorrow I have plans to work on piping soap, so probably not tomorrow.


----------



## Dawni

Chris_S said:


> Got some quick pics of my kinda panicked made batches from Tuesday night
> 
> Tried another cut about 6 hours after thinking it had firmed up but it hasnt so will try again in 24 hours and see how it feels.


Oooh I love the blue ones!


----------



## SeattleMartin

@Rune Moonshine you say?....


----------



## Rune

@SeattleMartin Hihi, yes, exactly. I don't make it, but they do sell ingredients for it several places. I found my charcoal at a local store. It is from a brand that sell moonshine and wine making ingredients. It is illegal to make vodka (wine and beer is legal) but some do it, I guess. I know one of my neighbours does. But very many, since moonshine is not that widely available anymore. But in the 90's, everybody made it. Or well, but very many. It was really common. In this country, we don't have liquor stores but a state owned monopoly to sell alcohol stronger than beer (which we can buy in grocery stores). Prices are high for alcohol, the stronger the higher the price will be. That's why many made vodka at home. Now, people have more money and just buy it. Or order it from Sweden and smuggle it over the border (or buy in smaller quantities and take it legally over the border). I don't drink anymore, so I don't do that (I used to drink too much beer, every day).

But I do smuggle cigarettes over the border. Cigarettes are very, very expensive here, since they want us to quit smoking. But instead of throw it away, which is really difficult, I go to Sweden and buy it for under half the price. I have to smuggle since I can only buy 10 packages at a time. I like the thrill of smuggling. I have to do something when I don't drink. I guess I am an addictive person. I was even addicted to fish fingers once


----------



## Dawni

Soap is in the pot.. If all goes well tonight I'll finally be posting part 2 of my long overdue natural colorants in HP series, starring indigo


----------



## LadySarah370

Ok so I made this Wild Rose Soap. I am super bummed at what happened when I cut it, it fell apart. I would cut and chunks would break off. Now I had this happen with one other batch of soap. So now I am wondering if maybe it sets faster this recipe and I need to cut it earlier than 24 hours. The smell od this soap is amazing so I will try again and see what happens. If it does it again I will cry lol.


----------



## shunt2011

LadySarah370 said:


> Ok so I made this Wild Rose Soap. I am super bummed at what happened when I cut it, it fell apart. I would cut and chunks would break off. Now I had this happen with one other batch of soap. So now I am wondering if maybe it sets faster this recipe and I need to cut it earlier than 24 hours. The smell od this soap is amazing so I will try again and see what happens. If it does it again I will cry lol.



If you start a new thread and post your recipe we could help you troubleshoot.   So many things can cause issues.


----------



## Nate5700

Rune said:


> But I do smuggle cigarettes over the border. Cigarettes are very, very expensive here, since they want us to quit smoking. But instead of throw it away, which is really difficult, I go to Sweden and buy it for under half the price.



If you're interested in quitting smoking, pick up some snus while you're in Sweden. I started using that stuff and was done smoking the same day. Used to have to import it from Sweden but it's become much more widely available in the US which is fantastic.


----------



## Rune

I tried to bleach my red palm oil 1 hour ago or so. Well, that was a failure like no other!  It got all black from the charcoal. And then, when I tried to get it thru a coffee filter, it would not really go thru it at all. But some did, and it was all black as well. I guess my charcoal was in too fine particles, or something. Or perhaps some of it went over and under the filter.

That was perhaps not the worst. The horrible smell when heating the dreadful stuff called red palm oil was unbearable! It smells even worse than the taste. I did have a taste test yesterday, and it taste like chemical waste. Old, rancid motoroil or something like that. How can people even cook with it?

So no, my red palm oil adventure is over. I don't want something like that in soap. Especially not the smell of it.

But I do want to try refined palm oil, so I guess I have to write an email to Khanum and ask if the "flavor" additive in their vegetable ghee is skin safe. If not, or if I get no answer, I will just go for palm free soaps. They do work very well.

I can buy a small amount of palm oil from abroad, but I don't think it is worth it. If I like it, I can't rely on that anyway and have to find a local alternative. Meaning if vegetable ghee don't work, the best thing is to skip palm oil alltogether, which is fine.


----------



## Rune

@Nate5700 Thanks for the advice  But, I have tried snus a few times, and I find it horrible! The taste and everything. Snus is very common here, especially among young people.

So no, no snus for me. I would rather prefer electric cigarettes. But, the fluid thing can be very dangerous and give you lung cancer. Often made in China. I will buy those cigarettes when and if they come with a fluid produced under pharmaceutical control. 

Snus is very swedish, yes. Before it became common here, all swedes were using it. Well, perhaps not all, but way many.

It is very common here to try to quit smoking by using snus instead. But, most I know that have done just that, they end up even worse than before. They get addicted to snus AND cigarettes, and often first take a snus and a cigarette at the same time. That you managed to quit smoking by using snus instead is quite impressive  I don't think I have the will power yet. But I should quit some day soon.


----------



## Nate5700

@Rune Good luck when you do decide to quit, however you may go about it. It seems like there's a lot of effort going into alternative products so if you can't do snus maybe something else will show up in the future. It looks like here they're going to start selling these pouches called Zyn that just have nicotine and no tobacco in them. I don't know if they have them in Norway or Sweden but it is a Swedish Match product.

It's tricky because as you said some people are so dependent on nicotine that they will just end up using both. But some people are able to either cut back or eliminate the cigarettes with these products so I think it's worth it to have them available.

Sorry to threadjack...back to soap now.


----------



## Rune

Yes, sorry too. I'm notorious for threadjacking (I am trying to improve). Back to soaping


----------



## amd

Last night did some packaging and wrote the dreaded letter I have been avoiding. I have to make changes to my soap of the month club and I have been putting off announcing these changes. Sigh. well, it was either that or quit doing it altogether. I also ordered labels for sugar scrubs and lip balms. I have been super exhausted lately, so I haven't been doing much other than taking care of the fam and going to bed super early every night this week. 

I'm going home over lunch today to start washing dishes, hoping to get a head start on tonight's work. Tonight's list is dishes, and masterbatching lye and oils so that I can jump into a 4-day weekend of soapmaking (I.KNOW. I said I wasn't going to make soap this month, but I changed my mind. I'm a girl, I'm allowed to do that.) I have soap cupcakes on the brain for some crazy reason. Hmmm... I might masterbatch the lye quickly over lunch 1) to make sure it's properly cooled for tomorrow and 2) to further procrastinate on those dang dishes.


----------



## Nate5700

I haven't done much soapy this week except use the stuff I've made. My first couple of batches of bar soap are finally at the 4-5 week mark so I can say they're cured enough to use (even though I've been using them already). Pretty happy with those. The shave soap seems to work well as I still have a face after shaving with it for a couple of weeks. Even the tooth soap experiment seems to be going better than I imagined, I haven't noticed any problems and I think my oral health may actually be slightly improved, but I am doing things like using fluoride mouthwash and xylitol gum that I wasn't doing regularly before. The tooth soap does seem to be getting soapier tasting though than it was at first.


----------



## SeattleMartin

Today we unmolded and cut our 2nd batch of shaving soaps using a new formula. The information in the forums has been invaluable in helping us make a good shaving soap. Anna even tried it on her legs and said it works really well.  The shaving soap journey is an interesting one, to say the least, but I feel like we are getting better at both hot process and shaving soaps because of it.
Equally as exciting is that this was the second batch of soaps we molded into our new homemade column molds. (We've done one CP and one HP in them.) Last week we picked up some plastic ABS pipe (it's like PVC) and caps. It was pretty easy and we line them with parchment paper. Will have to take pics to share soon.

@Rune Sorry to hear the palm experiment did not work out very well. I very much enjoy trying things at home as well. I'm doing some small projects rendering fats, as we touched on before.
Very interesting about the moonshine.
If you do decide to try a nicotine vaporizer I recommend an 'open system' where you have more control over it and could even make your own liquids. 'Closed system' e-cigarettes are just awful in my opinion. PM me if you like, I can share much more in terms of info and personal experience.


----------



## Chris_S

Dawni said:


> Oooh I love the blue ones!



Thats the ones i like too the other one i think kinda looks like a sound wave! but the bstter was far less fluid by time i got to second loaf so was never going to be as nice


----------



## Dawni

Eh.. Not gonna post this particular soap as part of my natural colorant in HP series lol, not until I get a semblance of blue. 

Belatedly I realized that while red sandalwood powder might have worked in the lye water, this particular indigo probably should be infused in oil and added/used in the main batter. 

Oh well, it's still nice. Just not blue haha







Chris_S said:


> Thats the ones i like too the other one i think kinda looks like a sound wave! but the bstter was far less fluid by time i got to second loaf so was never going to be as nice


I'm partial to blue that's why hehe but the other one's quite nice, too I think.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Dawni said:


> Eh.. Not gonna post this particular soap as part of my natural colorant in HP series lol, not until I get a semblance of blue.
> 
> Belatedly I realized that while red sandalwood powder might have worked in the lye water, this particular indigo probably should be infused in oil and added/used in the main batter.
> 
> Oh well, it's still nice. Just not blue haha
> View attachment 38453
> 
> 
> I'm partial to blue that's why hehe but the other one's quite nice, too I think.



that is a very pretty HP soap Dawni!!!!


----------



## Chris_S

Dawni said:


> I'm partial to blue that's why hehe but the other one's quite nice, too I think.



Cant think of one bad soap iv made with that blue in though it always seems to turn out really well. they are first soaps iv ever made that iv had stay tacky for more than a day frustrating because i really wanted to be able to assess the recipes but because of the error i made i cba even trying to work out what the recipe would be when i combined it unless it turns out well


----------



## DWinMadison

Very nice.  Green is a much more natural color—it’s easy to pair with lots of EOs...rosemary, mint, clary sage, etc.  Blues and reds puzzle me with how to scent them.


----------



## Misschief

DWinMadison said:


> Very nice.  Green is a much more natural color—it’s easy to pair with lots of EOs...rosemary, mint, clary sage, etc.  Blues and reds puzzle me with how to scent them.


Blues - anything with a mint base or anything with an ozone base, anything "cool" (i.e. cucumber)
Reds - spicy scents, anything fruity, floral, "hot"


----------



## Dawni

Marilyn Norgart said:


> that is a very pretty HP soap Dawni!!!!


Thanks, sweets  


DWinMadison said:


> Very nice.  Green is a much more natural color—it’s easy to pair with lots of EOs...rosemary, mint, clary sage, etc.  Blues and reds puzzle me with how to scent them.





Misschief said:


> Blues - anything with a mint base or anything with an ozone base, anything "cool" (i.e. cucumber)
> Reds - spicy scents, anything fruity, floral, "hot"


Thank you @DWinMadison  

I also associate blue with water, and for some reason, the masculine "green" scents n blues go together for me. Same for the resins..

Which would also go with red, in my book, together with spices and florals like Misschief mentioned. I guess it depends on personal taste.


----------



## DWinMadison

Dawni said:


> Thanks, sweets
> 
> 
> Thank you @DWinMadison
> 
> I also associate blue with water, and for some reason, the masculine "green" scents n blues go together for me. Same for the resins..
> 
> Which would also go with red, in my book, together with spices and florals like Misschief mentioned. I guess it depends on personal taste.


Agree with you both. I think I ate too many Lifesavers growing up.  Peppermint is blue, and spearmint is green :/ When I think “red” it’s cinnamon, cedar, ..then I got nothing.  I know geraniums are red, but I just can’t go there yet. I do not like strong florals, but I’m thinking about a rose and black pepper kinda thing I want to try in a reds.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

DWinMadison said:


> Agree with you both. I think I ate too many Lifesavers growing up.  Peppermint is blue, and spearmint is green :/ When I think “red” it’s cinnamon, cedar, ..then I got nothing.  I know geraniums are red, but I just can’t go there yet. I do not like strong florals, but I’m thinking about a rose and black pepper kinda thing I want to try in a reds.



peppermint is blue?? that is interesting


----------



## Dawni

I include cedarwood n cypress in my blues. Also spearmint... Reminds me of a blue toothpaste lol

Peppermint to me is green or red. Rosemary, lemongrass and pine is green.

I think I could put lavender in blue too, depending on what it's mixed with.

We can start a thread on this and for sure there will be a whole slew of color to scent associations..


----------



## DWinMadison

Marilyn Norgart said:


> peppermint is blue?? that is interesting


I know, right?


----------



## Ma'amMixalot

Today I finalized my Easter basket goodies... some cute heart shaped hidden color bath bombs with a Dory (the fish) charm surprise and put my Dead Sea salt scrub cubes into plastic Easter eggs

Yeah, I'm still a kid.


----------



## Dawni

Ma'amMixalot said:


> Yeah, I'm still a kid.


Don't ever grow up


----------



## Chris_S

DWinMadison said:


> Very nice.  Green is a much more natural color—it’s easy to pair with lots of EOs...rosemary, mint, clary sage, etc.  Blues and reds puzzle me with how to scent them.



Do you only use eo and not fo? Misschief makes sense with what she has said. If you use fo i tend to go with a main colour that represents the scent so like cola cube i do as red and lemon sherbert yellow because that is the colour of the sweets i would definatly have to agree that blue is a kinda earthly and fresh related colour


DWinMadison said:


> View attachment 38467
> 
> I know, right?



They are called polos in the UK and they had a version that was the holes that were punched out the middle of the polos though i somehow doubt thats how polos were ever made but i believed it as a kid lol are your versions made by nestle too?


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

DWinMadison said:


> View attachment 38467
> 
> I know, right?



ok I remember them haha--do you remember the pink mint candies that were just round with no hole--I don't think they were peppermint though but they weren't really a true "hard" candy.  I think peppermint and pep-o-mint are 2 different flavors?  remember wint-o-green?


----------



## cthylla

I offered to make some soap for a fundraiser for my daughter's Girl Scout Troop. This was the test batch! One is a chocolate mint, and the other is BB's (now discontinued) Lemon Cake FO. They both smell DIVINE!


----------



## DWinMadison

When I was little, there was a man at church that always kept Wint-O-Green’s in his pocket that he handed out to all the kids on Sunday morning.  I HATE the flavor of wintergreen, but I hunted him down like bloodhound every week to get that piece of candy.  Sadly, looking through today’s lens, that seems kinda “pervy” but those were simpler times and he was a kind man.


----------



## DWinMadison

cthylla said:


> I offered to make some soap for a fundraiser for my daughter's Girl Scout Troop. This was the test batch! One is a chocolate mint, and the other is BB's (now discontinued) Lemon Cake FO. They both smell DIVINE!



First, they look awesome,and I know they’ll bring a great price at your fundraiser.  I watched a vlog post from a lady this week on the topic of not over-buying FOs.  As we say in the deep south, “Bless her heart.”  She was surrounded by what looked like hundreds of bottles — drawers and drawers that she had purchased over time because the descriptions online seemed so inviting 8-|.  Her point was that many of the fragrances people like in candles —foods and some fruits are often not the best choices for things to put on your body.  I have a bottle of coffee FO that I’ve been reticent to use for anything but kitchen soaps.  What do y’all think?  I’m generally a clean-scent, only EO snob..but the price gap is pushing me start considering the virtues of FOs.


----------



## Katina Grimm

lenarenee said:


> I became a soap maker again this week after more than a year of a forced hiatus!
> 
> All new recipes. I can't tell you how good it feels to be human again!!View attachment 38016
> View attachment 38017
> View attachment 38018
> (Yes, this means the renovation is almost over)  I would insert every crazy celebratory emoji here, but I'm on my phone and its midnight.  So how about pics instead??


These are very beautiful!!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

DWinMadison said:


> Sadly, looking through today’s lens, that seems kinda “pervy” but those were simpler times and he was a kind man.



isn't that sad?


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

DWinMadison said:


> First, they look awesome,and I know they’ll bring a great price at your fundraiser.  I watched a vlog post from a lady this week on the topic of not over-buying FOs.  As we say in the deep south, “Bless her heart.”  She was surrounded by what looked like hundreds of bottles — drawers and drawers that she had purchased over time because the descriptions online seemed so inviting 8-|.  Her point was that many of the fragrances people like in candles —foods and some fruits are often not the best choices for things to put on your body.  I have a bottle of coffee FO that I’ve been reticent to use for anything but kitchen soaps.  What do y’all think?  I’m generally a clean-scent, only EO snob..but the price gap is pushing me start considering the virtues of FOs.



I have used mainly FOs but find myself going with EOs lately. it is hard not to buy different scents to try but I am finding also that I am liking unscented a lot too


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

I have made a couple different batches of solid bubble bars the last couple of days. I wished I would have found out about these sooner--winter is more my bath time  .  I just finished making a batch using apricot freeshia--wow I love that scent


----------



## DWinMadison

Marilyn Norgart said:


> I have made a couple different batches of solid bubble bars the last couple of days. I wished I would have found out about these sooner--winter is more my bath time  .  I just finished making a batch using apricot freeshia--wow I love that scent


OK, I’ll bite.  What is a “solid bubble bar?”


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

DWinMadison said:


> OK, I’ll bite.  What is a “solid bubble bar?”


----------



## DWinMadison

Chris_S said:


> Do you only use eo and not fo? Misschief makes sense with what she has said. If you use fo i tend to go with a main colour that represents the scent so like cola cube i do as red and lemon sherbert yellow because that is the colour of the sweets i would definatly have to agree that blue is a kinda earthly and fresh related colour
> 
> 
> They are called polos in the UK and they had a version that was the holes that were punched out the middle of the polos though i somehow doubt thats how polos were ever made but i believed it as a kid lol are your versions made by nestle too?



I posted on this earlier, but yeah, I’m a recovering EO snob.  It just seems counter-intuitive to go to all the trouble to make a natural-ingredient soap then fill it chemicals belched from a lab on the Jersey Turnpike.  And this is coming from a guy who thinks “organic” is another word for “marketing hype.”  I’m seeking therapy for my issues.


----------



## DWinMadison

Dawni said:


> I include cedarwood n cypress in my blues. Also spearmint... Reminds me of a blue toothpaste lol
> 
> Peppermint to me is green or red. Rosemary, lemongrass and pine is green.
> 
> I think I could put lavender in blue too, depending on what it's mixed with.
> 
> We can start a thread on this and for sure there will be a whole slew of color to scent associations..



It would be very interesting and constructive conversation to hold, if we don’t get flamed for dredging up an old topic.  Never one to shrink from controversy... let’s go all #sonsofanarchy (one of my all-time favorite shows) and do it!


----------



## Dawni

DWinMadison said:


> It would be very interesting and constructive conversation to hold, if we don’t get flamed for dredging up an old topic.  Never one to shrink from controversy... let’s go all #sonsofanarchy (one of my all-time favorite shows) and do it!


I don't think we would.

There's a lot of different people now with a lot of different opinions to share..  I haven't actually searched if there is an old thread about color-scent association lol

Is there?


----------



## DWinMadison

Marilyn Norgart said:


>



There goes my diet.  Now I’m craving jelly roll.  These are beautiful.


----------



## DWinMadison

Dawni said:


> I don't think we would.
> 
> There's a lot of different people now with a lot of different opinions to share..  I haven't actually searched if there is an old thread about color-scent association lol
> 
> Is there?



I think there’s an old thread about everything.


----------



## Chris_S

DWinMadison said:


> I posted on this earlier, but yeah, I’m a recovering EO snob.  It just seems counter-intuitive to go to all the trouble to make a natural-ingredient soap then fill it chemicals belched from a lab on the Jersey Turnpike.  And this is coming from a guy who thinks “organic” is another word for “marketing hype.”  I’m seeking therapy for my issues.



I think it posted again when i wrote the message about polos and whatever you call them i saw it but cba editing it at the time so just left it.

I get what your saying about the chemicals in fo but thats why i dont make claims that they are all natural but make a point of telling people when its just eo i do love the soaps i made with peppermint and eucalyptus eo and thats still going strong like 4-5 months after making it maybe longer think i made it in December 2018. Iv tried eo and honestly i love them but so few have stuck most citrus ones have gone before they had even cured and give someone an unscented soap and they will give you proper s****y looks then say thank you lol even as a gift. Give most people a nice smelling one and they will mean the thank you. Granted some want unscented but they are few and far between. Plus i make candles and eo suck in candles


----------



## Ma'amMixalot

I think its fun to "play" with people's conception of scent by augmenting the appearance.

Since people associate certain colors with certain scents, I sometimes pair the unexpected to create a more whimsical/fantasy fragrance theme. It's a worldwide marketing ploy and it's very successful.

I blend a lot of my fragrances and mostly use simple colorants but not even my family can pick out common bases with wildly different appearances.


----------



## DWinMadison

Chris_S said:


> I think it posted again when i wrote the message about polos and whatever you call them i saw it but cba editing it at the time so just left it.
> 
> I get what your saying about the chemicals in fo but thats why i dont make claims that they are all natural but make a point of telling people when its just eo i do love the soaps i made with peppermint and eucalyptus eo and thats still going strong like 4-5 months after making it maybe longer think i made it in December 2018. Iv tried eo and honestly i love them but so few have stuck most citrus ones have gone before they had even cured and give someone an unscented soap and they will give you proper s****y looks then say thank you lol even as a gift. Give most people a nice smelling one and they will mean the thank you. Granted some want unscented but they are few and far between. Plus i make candles and eo suck in candles



Hmmm. So your experience is that FO’s stick around longer?  That’s interesting.  The ones I’ve used—cheap/crappy ones I’m guessing—end up with a chemical smell as they cure.  I have some cucumber bars that are nice but just have a slightly metallic sorta thing at the end.  I thought I was conjuring it up, so I asked my wife, and she agreed.  Maybe simply used too much.  I did order some black pepper sandalwood FO from WSP yesterday that had great reviews.  Excited to try that out in a couple of weeks.


----------



## DWinMadison

Ma'amMixalot said:


> I think its fun to "play" with people's conception of scent by augmenting the appearance.
> 
> Since people associate certain colors with certain scents, I sometimes pair the unexpected to create a more whimsical/fantasy fragrance theme. It's a worldwide marketing ploy and it's very successful.
> 
> I blend a lot of my fragrances and mostly use simple colorants but not even my family can pick out common bases with wildly different appearances.



Now you’re really talking anarchy.  I like it!  Clearly, I need to “take the red pill” and free my mind from the Matrix.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Ma'amMixalot said:


> I think its fun to "play" with people's conception of scent by augmenting the appearance.
> 
> Since people associate certain colors with certain scents, I sometimes pair the unexpected to create a more whimsical/fantasy fragrance theme. It's a worldwide marketing ploy and it's very successful.
> 
> I blend a lot of my fragrances and mostly use simple colorants but not even my family can pick out common bases with wildly different appearances.



I watched a news report on this a few years ago.  I believe they were giving people things to taste/drink.  lime colored strawberry color etc and most people choose the taste that went with the color not actual flavor


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

DWinMadison said:


> There goes my diet.  Now I’m craving jelly roll.  These are beautiful.



mine are pretty plain compared to those but I love the bubbles. I made some and used an ice cream scoop--used cocoa butter and shea butter so it didn't bubble much but it was real luxurious


----------



## DWinMadison

Marilyn Norgart said:


> mine are pretty plain compared to those but I love the bubbles. I made some and used an ice cream scoop--used cocoa butter and shea butter so it didn't bubble much but it was real luxurious



Are the like “Mr. Bubbles” in the water or intended to bubble with friction on your skin like regular soap?  (stop laughing at me!)


----------



## Chris_S

DWinMadison said:


> Hmmm. So your experience is that FO’s stick around longer?  That’s interesting.  The ones I’ve used—cheap/crappy ones I’m guessing—end up with a chemical smell as they cure.  I have some cucumber bars that are nice but just have a slightly metallic sorta thing at the end.  I thought I was conjuring it up, so I asked my wife, and she agreed.  Maybe simply used too much.  I did order some black pepper sandalwood FO from WSP yesterday that had great reviews.  Excited to try that out in a couple of weeks.



Well given im in england and have never bought a cheap fo i suspect we have different rules about them too. Infact i know we have because a british webpage called whicknwhacks sell american fo and they are deemed as safe for soap in america in england none of them are classed as safe in soap well not to sell at least for personal use they would be ok and we have something called an irfa or ifra documentation here that presents the safe fo % in all kinds of cosmetics and candle uses ect ect which i suspect you have something simular but iv never gone higher than 5% fo in soaps. But absolutly yes in my experience fo sticks around much much better than eo however i have come across a few that have faded but they have been either citrus or fruity ones and some of them were terribly naughty in soap anyway so wouldnt use them again anyways. Iv actually just lit one of my sandalwood and pepper candles like 2 minutes before i read that lol and my faverate fo is probably that very scent only used it few times in soap but i liked it so much that i bought a litre of it


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

DWinMadison said:


> Are the like “Mr. Bubbles” in the water or intended to bubble with friction on your skin like regular soap?  (stop laughing at me!)



oh come on--that's not fair--I am laughing whether you like it or not!!!! like mr bubbles hahahahahahaha  only they smell purty


----------



## DWinMadison

Chris_S said:


> Well given im in england and have never bought a cheap fo i suspect we have different rules about them too. Infact i know we have because a british webpage called whicknwhacks sell american fo and they are deemed as safe for soap in america in england none of them are classed as safe in soap well not to sell at least for personal use they would be ok and we have something called an irfa or ifra documentation here that presents the safe fo % in all kinds of cosmetics and candle uses ect ect which i suspect you have something simular but iv never gone higher than 5% fo in soaps. But absolutly yes in my experience fo sticks around much much better than eo however i have come across a few that have faded but they have been either citrus or fruity ones and some of them were terribly naughty in soap anyway so wouldnt use them again anyways. Iv actually just lit one of my sandalwood and pepper candles like 2 minutes before i read that lol and my faverate fo is probably that very scent only used it few times in soap but i liked it so much that i bought a litre of it



I’ll accept that as karma....can’t wait to try it!  I was thinking of a nude bar with specks of actual pepper in it.  Is that crazy?


----------



## Misschief

Marilyn Norgart said:


> peppermint is blue?? that is interesting


Peppermint is a "cool" fragrance, and provides a cooling effect. Therefore, peppermint = blue.


----------



## earlene

Chris_S said:


> Well given im in england and have never bought a cheap fo i suspect we have different rules about them too. Infact i know we have because a british webpage called whicknwhacks sell american fo and they are deemed as safe for soap in america in england none of them are classed as safe in soap well not to sell at least for personal use they would be ok and we have something called an irfa or ifra documentation here that presents the safe fo % in all kinds of cosmetics and candle uses ect ect which i suspect you have something simular but iv never gone higher than 5% fo in soaps. But absolutly yes in my experience fo sticks around much much better than eo however i have come across a few that have faded but they have been either citrus or fruity ones and some of them were terribly naughty in soap anyway so wouldnt use them again anyways. Iv actually just lit one of my sandalwood and pepper candles like 2 minutes before i read that lol and my faverate fo is probably that very scent only used it few times in soap but i liked it so much that i bought a litre of it




I do believe your impression of the US not following IFRA standards is somewhat misinformed.  We speak of checking IFRA standards here at SMF frequently, and although it is still only voluntary (not regulated) in the US, there are some vendors who include safe usage information based on IFRA standards both on their websites and in the documentation they provide about their fragrances (FOs and EOs).

Just thought I'd point that out.


----------



## Chris_S

earlene said:


> I do believe your impression of the US not following IFRA standards is somewhat misinformed.  We speak of checking IFRA standards here at SMF frequently, and although it is still only voluntary (not regulated) in the US, there are some vendors who include safe usage information based on IFRA standards both on their websites and in the documentation they provide about their fragrances (FOs and EOs).
> 
> Just thought I'd point that out.



I didnt really mean to say that america dont follow the irfa I just thought it was a eu wide regulation i didnt know this was international standards as I have no idea what the initials stand for, plus we DO have completetly different rules regardless of what they are called so I was right i just called them the wromg thing. I dont think iv ever come across anyone specifically saying on this forum to check the irfa for usage just that you should check recommended usage for a fo but i dont have the best of memory nor read all posts and have been only able to check the forum a few times in the past few months too because iv been so busy with general life so this could be the reason iv got confused with the names of things.
What i actually said/meant or maybe i didnt and i just assumed it was obvious i dunno was that the fo that this company sells that come from america are deemed as not safe for use in soap to be sold within the uk probably actually the eu too. Check thier website out if you dont believe me. And this is going off the information that the website itself is giving out to customers so if this isnt the case they are doing themselves out of potential customers so cant see they would be daft enough to say this unless its the case! We have very strict and different rules to outside the eu regarding soaps and any cosmetics and legally we have to get them officially certified something americans dont need right? So i suppose it could be that their particular fos maybe contain a certain chemical that we dont allow to be used in sold handmade soap in the uk or eu? Im only going off what thier site says and wasnt in the slightest suggesting you dont follow rules. Not sure whats going on with this being recommended but check out the website and youll see what im talking about  Hope i didnt cause any offense

@DWinMadison I would maybe maybe try using something else i can imagine even small amount of pepper being scratchy but something to imitate pepper would look good


----------



## Lin19687

been playing all morning with recipe and price out per bar.

Ordered my best selling FO's

Trying to clear off tables so I can do marathon soaping at some point in the next few weeks


----------



## earlene

Chris_S said:


> I didnt say that america dont follow the irfa I just thought it was a eu wide regulation i didnt know this was international standards as I have no idea what the initials stand for, plus we DO have completetly different rules regardless of what they are called. I dont think iv ever come across anyone specifically saying on this forum to check the irfa for usage just that you should check recommended usage for a fo but i dont have the best of memory nor read all posts and have been only able to check the forum a few times in the past few month too because iv been so busy with general life so this could be the reason iv got confused with the names of things.
> What i actually said was that the fo that this company sells that come from america are deemed as not safe for use in soap to be sold within the uk probably actually the eu too. Check thier website out if you dont believe me. And this is going off the information that the website itself is giving out to customers so if this isnt the case they are doing themselves out of potential customers so cant see they would be daft enough to say this unless its the case! We have very strict and different rules to outside the eu regarding soaps and any cosmetics and legally we have to get them officially certified something americans dont need right? So i suppose it could be that their particular fos maybe contain a certain chemical that we dont allow to be used in sold handmade soap in the uk or eu? Im only going off what thier site says and wasnt in the slightest suggesting you dont follow rules. Not sure whats going on with this being recommended but check out the website and youll see what im talking about  Hope i didnt cause any offense



Here's one example:  https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/mp-soap-standard.68888/#post-683699
It is my post, but I learned about IFRA here at SMF, as well as the soapmaking seminars I have attended in the first couple of years of soapmaking.  And I am not the only member here who has made that recommendation or included a link to the actual IFRA website for finding safe usage amounts.

Here's the link to the International Fragrance Association (IFRA) standards website where I go when I want to look up safe usage information:

http://www.ifraorg.org/en-us/standards#.XLtbR6ROm00

I do understand that the EU does have stricter rules in regards to certification of cosmetic products which in the EU includes soap, but am not as familiar with them since I have no experience in that arena.  But I do notice that there are sections on the IFRA site that specify EU and UK information, but I haven't read the linked articles.  The US federal regulations for soap are somewhat different, as not all soap is considered cosmetic, so that is one major difference.   Although some smaller municipalities (states and local governments) who do sometimes have stricter regulations within the US.

I am not saying I don't believe you about the site you mentioned.  I just wanted to point out that IFRA is used by some fragrance sellers in the US (here is one example of a US seller of FO's that uses IFRA in its sales of FO's:  https://rusticescentuals.com/Jasmine-White.html) and that some (maybe many) soapmakers in the US do follow IFRA guidelines because it is wise to do so.
And another example of a US company that sells IFRA compliant fragrances (and includes allergen information as well):  https://www.naturesgardencandles.com/fragrance-oils

No you did not offend me at all.  I just was attempting to clear up what I felt was a misunderstanding.

I tried looking up the website you mentioned, but my Google search for "whicknwhacks" was not forthcoming.  Do you have a link?  I would be pleased to read through it and learn a bit more about what you are saying in regards to the American brands of FO's they are selling.   But to be clear, not all FO's or EO's are safe in soap or any other product to touch the skin, so that would not surprise me.  Some fragrances are sold to be used only in wax melts, etc.  So maybe that's the type of fragrances they buy from the US.  I don't really know, of course, but that seems most likely to me.  I could be wrong of course, because, as we all know, not every company that makes or sells products is necessarily scrupulous.

Okay, I found the site (your previous post left out a letter, which is why I couldn't find it at first), if this is it:
https://www.whicksnwhacks.com/about-us-1-w.asp

I will read a bit on the site to get a picture of what you are seeing.  

Okay, is this what you are referring to:
"Although these oils are passed for use in soap and body products in the USA, due to additional EU requirements they are not considered to be suitable for use in bath and body products in the EU without additional allergen testing to comply with EU regulations."
That makes sense to me.  It's the allergen testing that the EU requires that the source in the US has not provided.  Allegen testing of cosmetic products in the US is probably not as strict as the EU, at least not yet, and who knows if it will ever be the same.

Of course they don't say what vendors in the US they got those products from, so that's not to say all US vendors don't include the required information.  After all many US soap manufacturers also sell in the EU and they are required to follow the rules for sales in the EU, same as the EU based companies.  So those companies (Proctor & Gamble, is one example - they make Irish Spring, which is available in the UK, as I found it there.)


----------



## dalewaite48

Made a 18 bar batch of Glycerin soap that will be called Tulip Time.


----------



## Chris_S

earlene said:


> Here's one example:  https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/mp-soap-standard.68888/#post-683699
> It is my post, but I learned about IFRA here at SMF, as well as the soapmaking seminars I have attended in the first couple of years of soapmaking.  And I am not the only member here who has made that recommendation or included a link to the actual IFRA website for finding safe usage amounts.
> 
> Here's the link to the International Fragrance Association (IFRA) standards website where I go when I want to look up safe usage information:
> 
> http://www.ifraorg.org/en-us/standards#.XLtbR6ROm00
> 
> I do understand that the EU does have stricter rules in regards to certification of cosmetic products which in the EU includes soap, but am not as familiar with them since I have no experience in that arena.  But I do notice that there are sections on the IFRA site that specify EU and UK information, but I haven't read the linked articles.  The US federal regulations for soap are somewhat different, as not all soap is considered cosmetic, so that is one major difference.   Although some smaller municipalities (states and local governments) who do sometimes have stricter regulations within the US.
> 
> I am not saying I don't believe you about the site you mentioned.  I just wanted to point out that IFRA is used by some fragrance sellers in the US (here is one example of a US seller of FO's that uses IFRA in its sales of FO's:  https://rusticescentuals.com/Jasmine-White.html) and that some (maybe many) soapmakers in the US do follow IFRA guidelines because it is wise to do so.
> And another example of a US company that sells IFRA compliant fragrances (and includes allergen information as well):  https://www.naturesgardencandles.com/fragrance-oils
> 
> No you did not offend me at all.  I just was attempting to clear up what I felt was a misunderstanding.
> 
> I tried looking up the website you mentioned, but my Google search for "whicknwhacks" was not forthcoming.  Do you have a link?  I would be pleased to read through it and learn a bit more about what you are saying in regards to the American brands of FO's they are selling.   But to be clear, not all FO's or EO's are safe in soap or any other product to touch the skin, so that would not surprise me.  Some fragrances are sold to be used only in wax melts, etc.  So maybe that's the type of fragrances they buy from the US.  I don't really know, of course, but that seems most likely to me.  I could be wrong of course, because, as we all know, not every company that makes or sells products is necessarily scrupulous.
> 
> Okay, I found the site (your previous post left out a letter, which is why I couldn't find it at first), if this is it:
> https://www.whicksnwhacks.com/about-us-1-w.asp
> 
> I will read a bit on the site to get a picture of what you are seeing.
> 
> Okay, is this what you are referring to:
> "Although these oils are passed for use in soap and body products in the USA, due to additional EU requirements they are not considered to be suitable for use in bath and body products in the EU without additional allergen testing to comply with EU regulations."
> That makes sense to me.  It's the allergen testing that the EU requires that the source in the US has not provided.  Allegen testing of cosmetic products in the US is probably not as strict as the EU, at least not yet, and who knows if it will ever be the same.
> 
> Of course they don't say what vendors in the US they got those products from, so that's not to say all US vendors don't include the required information.  After all many US soap manufacturers also sell in the EU and they are required to follow the rules for sales in the EU, same as the EU based companies.  So those companies (Proctor & Gamble, is one example - they make Irish Spring, which is available in the UK, as I found it there.)



Iv never seen anything called Irish Spring in England but i tend to walk in supermarkets for what i want and not much else so cant say iv ever looked for it. Was it called that or something different here? We have fairy here which i believe is made by P&G but is called Dawn in America so not even close to being simular unless they are suggesting @Dawni is a fairy? Away with the fairies i would maybe agree with!

Yes that is the sentence i was refering too and i hadnt thought about it being an allergen but that makes sense because its approved for candle use just not soap and cosmetics. I think i have poorly worded some of what iv written today i wasnt really wanting to suggest you didnt believe me just saying have a look and youll see what I mean. And i didnt think that all suppliers didnt comply with our regs but thats the only place iv come across that sells american fo in the uk. not really sure why they bother tbh iv found plenty of decent fo suppliers from the uk and they all can be used in soaps and be sold so this company is definatly limiting thier customer base by only supplying these oils. Pitty because i order stuff from them and would try them if they could be used in soap but oh well

I completely believe that it has been said and linked too I just didnt remember seeing it myself all i was remembering was people saying refer to recommended % use. And i think thats why iv thought its just an eu wide regulation but now i know what it stands for that makes alot more sense. Thank you for eduacating me . 
Iv yet to fully even look into the whole regs we have here its a bit of a pain really not so much the rules i can cope with them but it gets expensive when you have to pay not that im suggesting they should not charge for thier time and expertise. Im yet to even find a recipe im 100% happy with that i would want to stick with as we can only change a certain number of things and fo colour would all count as one variation in a recipe.


----------



## cmzaha

DWinMadison said:


> First, they look awesome,and I know they’ll bring a great price at your fundraiser.  I watched a vlog post from a lady this week on the topic of not over-buying FOs.  As we say in the deep south, “Bless her heart.”  She was surrounded by what looked like hundreds of bottles — drawers and drawers that she had purchased over time because the descriptions online seemed so inviting 8-|.  Her point was that many of the fragrances people like in candles —foods and some fruits are often not the best choices for things to put on your body.  I have a bottle of coffee FO that I’ve been reticent to use for anything but kitchen soaps.  What do y’all think?  I’m generally a clean-scent, only EO snob..but the price gap is pushing me start considering the virtues of FOs.


I cannot even sell a coffee or chocolate even in kitchen soap. It just will not sell for me


----------



## KiwiMoose

earlene said:


> Here's one example:  https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/mp-soap-standard.68888/#post-683699
> It is my post, but I learned about IFRA here at SMF, as well as the soapmaking seminars I have attended in the first couple of years of soapmaking.  And I am not the only member here who has made that recommendation or included a link to the actual IFRA website for finding safe usage amounts.
> 
> Here's the link to the International Fragrance Association (IFRA) standards website where I go when I want to look up safe usage information:
> 
> http://www.ifraorg.org/en-us/standards#.XLtbR6ROm00
> 
> I do understand that the EU does have stricter rules in regards to certification of cosmetic products which in the EU includes soap, but am not as familiar with them since I have no experience in that arena.  But I do notice that there are sections on the IFRA site that specify EU and UK information, but I haven't read the linked articles.  The US federal regulations for soap are somewhat different, as not all soap is considered cosmetic, so that is one major difference.   Although some smaller municipalities (states and local governments) who do sometimes have stricter regulations within the US.
> 
> I am not saying I don't believe you about the site you mentioned.  I just wanted to point out that IFRA is used by some fragrance sellers in the US (here is one example of a US seller of FO's that uses IFRA in its sales of FO's:  https://rusticescentuals.com/Jasmine-White.html) and that some (maybe many) soapmakers in the US do follow IFRA guidelines because it is wise to do so.
> And another example of a US company that sells IFRA compliant fragrances (and includes allergen information as well):  https://www.naturesgardencandles.com/fragrance-oils
> 
> No you did not offend me at all.  I just was attempting to clear up what I felt was a misunderstanding.
> 
> I tried looking up the website you mentioned, but my Google search for "whicknwhacks" was not forthcoming.  Do you have a link?  I would be pleased to read through it and learn a bit more about what you are saying in regards to the American brands of FO's they are selling.   But to be clear, not all FO's or EO's are safe in soap or any other product to touch the skin, so that would not surprise me.  Some fragrances are sold to be used only in wax melts, etc.  So maybe that's the type of fragrances they buy from the US.  I don't really know, of course, but that seems most likely to me.  I could be wrong of course, because, as we all know, not every company that makes or sells products is necessarily scrupulous.
> 
> Okay, I found the site (your previous post left out a letter, which is why I couldn't find it at first), if this is it:
> https://www.whicksnwhacks.com/about-us-1-w.asp
> 
> I will read a bit on the site to get a picture of what you are seeing.
> 
> Okay, is this what you are referring to:
> "Although these oils are passed for use in soap and body products in the USA, due to additional EU requirements they are not considered to be suitable for use in bath and body products in the EU without additional allergen testing to comply with EU regulations."
> That makes sense to me.  It's the allergen testing that the EU requires that the source in the US has not provided.  Allegen testing of cosmetic products in the US is probably not as strict as the EU, at least not yet, and who knows if it will ever be the same.
> 
> Of course they don't say what vendors in the US they got those products from, so that's not to say all US vendors don't include the required information.  After all many US soap manufacturers also sell in the EU and they are required to follow the rules for sales in the EU, same as the EU based companies.  So those companies (Proctor & Gamble, is one example - they make Irish Spring, which is available in the UK, as I found it there.)


Interesting to note - I lived in the UK for ten years and everytime when I went to a new salon to have my hair coloured, they made you take a skin test for the hair dye.  They would put a small dab on your inner arm, and put tape over it.  You had to leave it for 24 hours, and if there was no irritation only then would they proceed with the hair colouring.  I was very annoyed that i had to take part in that process - I have been dying my hair off and on for over 30 years and have never had a problem! But no-one would do it unless you had an approved 'skin text' first.  Once you were on their records and a regular, it was fine - but first timers, no way!


----------



## Lin19687

I cut the last of the soaps that were previously made.  They needed the tops cut to fit the boxes.  
I then seperated the tops to Manly, Floral, fruity & Fall.
Before a show I will bag up a bunch and sell them as sample bags.  This way I am not losing a ton of money nor tossing out soap ....... or sending 8# of slivers to @amd


----------



## Dawni

@Chris_S I wish I had a way with the fairies, might have made life easier or maybe it's karma consorting with my fallen comrades? 

Is the Dawn in the US the exact alternative to Fairy? We don't have it here but growing up, and then going back for work, in the middle east, we only used that.

Anyway, back to soapy thing. I checked on my soaps and the green indigo I made is super soft even after 2.5 days  and I'm now worried it won't ever get hard. 

I know it should get harder over the next several weeks but I've not made HP this soft ever and I'm wondering if I made a mistake in weighing the water, which I've also never done before. Now this definitely needs a proper remake, a harder blue soap the ideal outcome lol


----------



## KiwiMoose

Two firsts today:
1) First Ghost Swirl
2) First time CPOPing
I will wait and see what happens once it gets cut.
If the ghost swirl fails it at least smells good - Jasmine FO with a hint of May Chang EO.


----------



## DWinMadison

I master-batched 12.5 lbs of oils today.  For the record, thats a LOT of oil!


----------



## earlene

KiwiMoose said:


> Interesting to note - I lived in the UK for ten years and everytime when I went to a new salon to have my hair coloured, they made you take a skin test for the hair dye.  They would put a small dab on your inner arm, and put tape over it.  You had to leave it for 24 hours, and if there was no irritation only then would they proceed with the hair colouring.  I was very annoyed that i had to take part in that process - I have been dying my hair off and on for over 30 years and have never had a problem! But no-one would do it unless you had an approved 'skin text' first.  Once you were on their records and a regular, it was fine - but first timers, no way!



That is so cool, KiwiMoose, but of course I can see how it would be annoying.  I haven't colored my hair for decades; let it go with its natural white quite a long time ago.  But I used to color it myself from about age 14 or 15 until I let it go natural at about 50.  Never had bad reactions to any hair dyes, but boy did the perms fumes bother me. That long ago, though (and it was quite a long time ago) no one in the US was doing skin test for that stuff in any of the salons I knew about.  But I am talking 1970's when I had my last perm, so not very recent.

However, my granddaughter had to wait for a perm until her hair grew out several inches and even then they wouldn't do it unless she had some of those inches cut off.  I went with her & her mom for that last perm and was really impressed by the fact that they put the welfare of the client's hair first over making a sale.  That's not how it was when I was her age.


----------



## Trisher

I made my first batch of soap dough. Used Soap Sorcery's recipe and neon soap colorant from MoldMarket. I want to try the 'Galaxy' soap I saw Mama Bass Handmade Soap create. I see that here on the forum, midnightsoaper also made some fantastic looking galaxy bars! I hope it is ok to copy - I will give credit to the originator for sure...Or is this a case of 'there is nothing new under the sun - so go for it' situation?


----------



## Meena

Marilyn Norgart said:


> I have used mainly FOs but find myself going with EOs lately. it is hard not to buy different scents to try but I am finding also that I am liking unscented a lot too



Saves a lot of money, not to mention heartache from seize or discoloration.


----------



## LadySarah370

Made 3 dif soaps today:

Beer w/Orange Esst. Oil- Shampoo and Body Bar

A Shampoo Bar w/ Tea Tree, Lavender and Peppermint Esst. Oil

Wild Rose Soap...checking at 8 hours!
Plan on making a few Cupcake Bath Bombs....busy day


----------



## MGM

KiwiMoose said:


> they made you take a skin test for the hair dye.



In Canada, anyway, all packages of hair dye (for home use) say you should do an allergy test *every time* you use a hair dye (even the same brand) as it's very easy to develop a dye allergy apparently. I live on the wild side and NEVER DO IT, but I can't say I wasn't warned....


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Meena said:


> Saves a lot of money, not to mention heartache from seize or discoloration.



true, I like the GM, beer and aloe vera unscented--they seem to be very gentle on the skin.  I haven't had a soap truly seize on me but have had other issues--some were just me over SB.  but there are some wonderful FOs and EOs out there that I truly love and am glad I bought them--well worth the money for me


----------



## Misschief

I made soap today! It's been a while but I decided that I really should do a batch of Poop soap as it does sell. So, I made a batch today. Next up will be a batch of Salt Soap.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Misschief said:


> I made soap today! It's been a while but I decided that I really should do a batch of Poop soap as it does sell. So, I made a batch today. Next up will be a batch of Salt Soap.



do I really wanna know...………..yeah I do--what is poop soap


----------



## Meena

cthylla said:


>



Love your soaps!  Did you post the cuts yet?  The colors are wonderful to me.



DWinMadison said:


> That’s interesting.  The ones I’ve used—cheap/crappy ones I’m guessing—end up with a chemical smell as they cure.



To remind anyone who cares, FOs are chemical scents, though can sometimes contain EO (s) in the blend.  Yes I know everything technically is a chemical, but it's not the same.  In a world where we are bombarded with chemicals against an individual's potential own will, none of which have been tested in combination because it would be nigh impossible due to the sheer number of possibilities, I personally feel it is foolhardy to voluntarily add more chemicals to the existing toxic burden on one's temple.   I don't give a rip How "divine' it smells.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

shrink wrapped 80 bars and again reorganized my soaping area---seems I do that way to often.


----------



## MGM

Took most of the weekend, but I made a soap dungeon! We've had a 3 br apartment in our basement the entire time we've owned the house (11+ years). After some tenant troubles (how many times can the police visit one house, anyway??) and a desire for more storage space, we got rid of all 3 tenants and have reclaimed the space. My wife gets a workshop, I get a soap storage room AND a section of another storage room AND A FULL KITCHEN (and bathroom and laundry room if I want ). The kids get a media room and ping pong room. I all I had to do was clean the whole thing....good thing for 3-day weekends.
Now all I need is the TIME to soap....and without the rental income, some more money ;-)


----------



## Misschief

Marilyn Norgart said:


> do I really wanna know...………..yeah I do--what is poop soap


Yeah, you want to know. Here's a previous one I made...


It's scented with Chocolate Fudge FO.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Misschief said:


> Yeah, you want to know. Here's a previous one I made...
> View attachment 38483
> 
> It's scented with Chocolate Fudge FO.



hahahahahahaha OMG that's funny--I bet they sell fast, do you market them with the TP and oh.... even after seeing that I want some fudge


----------



## Misschief

Marilyn Norgart said:


> hahahahahahaha OMG that's funny--I bet they sell fast, do you market them with the TP and oh.... even after seeing that I want some fudge


Surprisingly, yes, they do sell quickly. People get a laugh out of them. I also made Unicorn Poop soap, which was also very popular with little girls; they were sprinkled with glitter, too.  

I don't include the TP with the soap but that would sure be funny, wouldn't it?


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Trisher said:


> Or is this a case of 'there is nothing new under the sun - so go for it' situation?


Yeppers! You got it! Give it your own tweak tho, just to make it more interesting for you. (Like I had to even mention that! )


----------



## DWinMadison

Happy Easter everyone.  #HeIsRisen

Four-color Drop Swirl.  40% Citronella, 30% Cedarwood, 15% Rosemary and 15% Lavender.  Used master-batch lye and oils.  As I have been doing lately, I used coconut milk to make up the additional liquid above my LW.  Everything else was pretty straight forward.  Thirty minutes start-to-finish!  I got really lucky.  The containers I chose for my oils just happen to hold EXACTLY enough to fill my loaf mold


----------



## Chris_S

Dawni said:


> @Chris_S I wish I had a way with the fairies, might have made life easier or maybe it's karma consorting with my fallen comrades?
> 
> Is the Dawn in the US the exact alternative to Fairy? We don't have it here but growing up, and then going back for work, in the middle east, we only used that.
> 
> Anyway, back to soapy thing. I checked on my soaps and the green indigo I made is super soft even after 2.5 days  and I'm now worried it won't ever get hard.
> 
> I know it should get harder over the next several weeks but I've not made HP this soft ever and I'm wondering if I made a mistake in weighing the water, which I've also never done before. Now this definitely needs a proper remake, a harder blue soap the ideal outcome lol



Maybe im misunderstand the phrase i thought it was  away with the fairies meaning in your own little world. Thats how iv always understood that anyways. 

No idea if its same thing thats what someone on here said was the alternative. I think dawn is blue where as the orginal fairy liquid here i think is green but it is made by p&g so im guessing its the same. i use a cheaper shops own brand version.


----------



## Terri E

Misschief said:


> Yeah, you want to know. Here's a previous one I made...
> View attachment 38483
> 
> It's scented with Chocolate Fudge FO.



Chocolate fudge? Love it, LOL! Looks like the real deal with the TP


----------



## KiwiMoose

Misschief said:


> I made soap today! It's been a while but I decided that I really should do a batch of Poop soap as it does sell. So, I made a batch today. Next up will be a batch of Salt Soap.


LOL, if i hadn't read your earlier post about the poop moulds I would have been disgusted!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Marilyn Norgart said:


> do I really wanna know...………..yeah I do--what is poop soap


My thoughts exactly, Marilyn! 

ETA: Now I wish you hadn't asked! ACK!!!


----------



## amd

Dishes [emoji818]️
Masterbatch lye [emoji818]️
Masterbatch 24lbs of oil [emoji818]️

Also labeled some lip balms, shampoo bars, and found some cute cactus and pineapple molds for embeds and bubble bars. Made a batch of soap cupcakes. Thinking about doing another batch today.


----------



## DWinMadison

amd said:


> Dishes [emoji818]️
> Masterbatch lye [emoji818]️
> Masterbatch 24lbs of oil [emoji818]️
> 
> Also labeled some lip balms, shampoo bars, and found some cute cactus and pineapple molds for embeds and bubble bars. Made a batch of soap cupcakes. Thinking about doing another batch today.


Wow. Busy day!


----------



## RobinRogers

The soapy thing I did today, besides giving my She Shed/Soap Shack a good sweeping was to unmold this gorgeous oatmeal bar scented with Brambleberry’s Moonstone FO.


----------



## LilianNoir

I finally did it!! I finally made my first batch of cold process, on my own!
(my first batch was under the tutelage of a friend).
It just took me two months to do :rofl: I started researching and reading and buying supplies like two months ago, but haven't had the time or energy until this weekend. I think it took longer to clean up my kitchen before soaping than it did to make the soap. 
No pictures yet because it's in silicone tray molds (and the backs are messy and boring) but here's a pic of my first soap notebook entry.

There's a few things I'd've done differently with the notebook but for a start I'm happy with it.
I called back to my chem lab days and tried to do something similar to my old lab notebooks.

The one thing I didn't think about: where to store it!
The two silicone trays take up more space than the loaf mold(which I can tuck away on the bottom shelf of my pantry) but I finally thought to put them on a tray and in my oven. As long as I don't forget they're there and try to use my oven for the next 48 hours, I should be good. XD

Any thoughts on how long I should wait to unmold? I used a recipe from Anne Watson's Smart Soapmaking, the "Shea Supreme". 35% coconut, 35% olive, 30% shea.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

amd said:


> Dishes [emoji818]️
> Masterbatch lye [emoji818]️
> Masterbatch 24lbs of oil [emoji818]️
> 
> Also labeled some lip balms, shampoo bars, and found some cute cactus and pineapple molds for embeds and bubble bars. Made a batch of soap cupcakes. Thinking about doing another batch today.



you were a busy lady today!!!


----------



## SeattleMartin

LilianNoir said:


> I finally did it!! I finally made my first batch of cold process, on my own!
> (my first batch was under the tutelage of a friend).
> It just took me two months to do


Congrats! Feels so totally super great, no?



> Any thoughts on how long I should wait to unmold? I used a recipe from Anne Watson's Smart Soapmaking, the "Shea Supreme". 35% coconut, 35% olive, 30% shea.


Depending on temp and humidity and chemistry and numbers and stuff and things... you could try to science it to the minute. Or...
Day or two seems adequate in my overall experience, albeit less experience than many. I do notice that you are using plenty of softer oils, so my guess is:
 Softer oils + Florida = might be closer to a two day mark? Just my guess and two cents. Maybe try separating the mold a bit after 24 hours to check on the progress. If it seems sticky then give it another 12 to 24 hours. This is really part of the overall fun and it becomes your own personal science project!


----------



## LilianNoir

SeattleMartin said:


> Congrats! Feels so totally super great, no?


SO MUCH. I'm a little personal high right now. (In addition to soaping, I also managed to continue my daily writing streak for my novel and got over 800 words done during my hour session)



SeattleMartin said:


> a two day mark? Just my guess and two cents. Maybe try separating the mold a bit after 24 hours to check on the progress. If it seems sticky then give it another 12 to 24 hours.


This is what I was thinking too, and since it's molds I don't have to worry about it being too hard to cut.



> This is really part of the overall fun and it becomes your own personal science project!


Yes! The experimenting and scientific process(along with the artistic side) is a big reason why I was drawn to soap and now I'm impatient to see the results of my experiment! Hehe.

Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## Deborah Long

@LilianNoir - I just put your % into soapcalc and your bars should actually be pretty hard - a solid 47!  Sounds like a nice balanced bar for the first one!  I like how you didn't use fragrance or color - it's gonna be just great soap!  It may be ready in 24 hours, but as @SeattleMartin said - just pull on the sides a little to check...
Congratulations!


----------



## DWinMadison

Misschief said:


> I made soap today! It's been a while but I decided that I really should do a batch of Poop soap as it does sell. So, I made a batch today. Next up will be a batch of Salt Soap.


First time I can say, “Hey lady, your soap looks like s#!+,” and not feel bad about it.



Misschief said:


> Surprisingly, yes, they do sell quickly. People get a laugh out of them. I also made Unicorn Poop soap, which was also very popular with little girls; they were sprinkled with glitter, too.
> 
> I don't include the TP with the soap but that would sure be funny, wouldn't it?
> 
> View attachment 38484


Unicorn Poo?  Nice!


----------



## SeattleMartin

I did a few things today, and yet there is still always more to do. 

What made me happiest was working with some photos. I finally took our decade old wedding cake decorations out of the freezer to photograph them for posterity's sake yesterday and it occurred to me that they would make great photo props. So I grabbed one of our plain soaps and snapped some shots. I need the camera practice anyways, it's been a long time since I have made real serious attempts at photography as an art. (Since film, to be a little more exact.) 

Today I pulled the SD card, plugged it into the PC, opened Photoshop and started playing with post-production. Here is one of my favorite soap photos from the shots (with nothing more than a little lighting correction.) I hope it helps provide a little inspiration. I know it helped get lots of ideas going for me, personally.


----------



## SeattleMartin

DWinMadison said:


> First time I can say, “Hey lady, your soap looks like s#!+,” and not feel bad about it.


I recommend you do so in the voice of Jerry Lewis.


----------



## DWinMadison

SeattleMartin said:


> I did a few things today, and yet there is still always more to do.
> 
> What made me happiest was working with some photos. I finally took our decade old wedding cake decorations out of the freezer to photograph them for posterity's sake yesterday and it occurred to me that they would make great photo props. So I grabbed one of our plain soaps and snapped some shots. I need the camera practice anyways, it's been a long time since I have made real serious attempts at photography as an art. (Since film, to be a little more exact.)
> 
> Today I pulled the SD card, plugged it into the PC, opened Photoshop and started playing with post-production. Here is one of my favorite soap photos from the shots (with nothing more than a little lighting correction.) I hope it helps provide a little inspiration. I know it helped get lots of ideas going for me, personally.
> 
> View attachment 38498


Nicely done. I struggle with the background blur personally.


----------



## Misschief

DWinMadison said:


> First time I can say, “Hey lady, your soap looks like s#!+,” and not feel bad about it.


Love it! If one of my customers said that to me, I would not be offended. LOL


----------



## RobinRogers

DWinMadison said:


> First, they look awesome,and I know they’ll bring a great price at your fundraiser.  I watched a vlog post from a lady this week on the topic of not over-buying FOs.  As we say in the deep south, “Bless her heart.”  She was surrounded by what looked like hundreds of bottles — drawers and drawers that she had purchased over time because the descriptions online seemed so inviting 8-|.  Her point was that many of the fragrances people like in candles —foods and some fruits are often not the best choices for things to put on your body.  I have a bottle of coffee FO that I’ve been reticent to use for anything but kitchen soaps.  What do y’all think?  I’m generally a clean-scent, only EO snob..but the price gap is pushing me start considering the virtues of FOs.


----------



## RobinRogers

Being a newbie, I have found this to be a very expensive hobby and quite frankly, an addiction!! I have found the FOs that say they behave well in CP from BB are pretty true to their word. However, my trial and error with EOs has been very costly. I also use coffee in my CP kitchen hand soap. I don’t use the FO but the liquid in place of water in lye mix and the used grounds. Makes a great “odor eater”!


----------



## LilianNoir

@SeattleMartin That is lovely!!


----------



## LadySarah370

Marilyn Norgart said:


> do I really wanna know...………..yeah I do--what is poop soap


I want to know too!


----------



## DWinMadison

RobinRogers said:


> Being a newbie, I have found this to be a very expensive hobby and quite frankly, an addiction!! I have found the FOs that say they behave well in CP from BB are pretty true to their word. However, my trial and error with EOs has been very costly. I also use coffee in my CP kitchen hand soap. I don’t use the FO but the liquid in place of water in lye mix and the used grounds. Makes a great “odor eater”!


It is sort of an addiction...chasing the perfect scent.  Some posted on here this weekend (sorry...don't remember who) that often the names and descriptions of FO's don't reflect reality of what they smell like.  If I could go to a store and actually smell them it would be different, but that's just not a reality for me.  I don't understand why some intrepid company doesn't make scent sample cards like they do with perfumes in magazines.  On the flip side, I honestly don't know that I believe the health benefits of EOs translate into topical use in CP soaps either, but that's sort of another discussion.  At least with a good, undiluted EO combination that I make myself, I have a better idea of what I'm getting.  Why would someone, including me, rant about excess chemicals in our environment and go to all the trouble of making an "all-natural, non-animal, palm-free" etc bar, then fill it with chemicals.  I'm asking, not preaching as I have just ordered WSPs black pepper and sandalwood FO, which means I have no room to talk.  I may stick with EOs and experiment with backing off on the amounts to see if I can get more subtle fragrances in my bars to make them more about the lather.


----------



## SeattleMartin

DWinMadison said:


> Nicely done. I struggle with the background blur personally.


It's all about DoF. Depth of Field or Depth of Focus, the terms are interchangeable. 
This image  gives a very basic overview




If you  enjoy going full geek and reading about it in detail then this article is pretty good.
https://www.davemorrowphotography.com/depth-of-field-photography

Hope that helps. And of course, as with many things, practice develops the skill


----------



## LadySarah370

I found a FO that was named dirt...it was gross!


----------



## SeattleMartin

LadySarah370 said:


> I found a FO that was named dirt...it was gross!


ewwwww


----------



## Lin19687

I made Pot Salve............ or wait that isn't a soap


----------



## Misschief

I've created labels for soaps that needed them (7 or 8 labels); they still need to be printed but the files have been created. I've done a full soap inventory and updated my Square app. I'm just about ready for the market (May 5). Now, it's time for some lunch.


----------



## DWinMadison

Well now, @Misschief got me feelin’ all guilty about my soaping closet.  Look at what one finds when one cleans things out.    I immediately thought of @Dawni and her adventures in soy.






DWinMadison said:


> Happy Easter everyone.  #HeIsRisen
> 
> Four-color Drop Swirl.  40% Citronella, 30% Cedarwood, 15% Rosemary and 15% Lavender.  Used master-batch lye and oils.  As I have been doing lately, I used coconut milk to make up the additional liquid above my LW.  Everything else was pretty straight forward.  Thirty minutes start-to-finish!  I got really lucky.  The containers I chose for my oils just happen to hold EXACTLY enough to fill my loaf mold
> View attachment 38487


So, I ask you, does this ever get old?.... Somebody start the burlesque music...


----------



## Misschief

DWinMadison said:


> View attachment 38517


That is lovely!


----------



## DWinMadison

Misschief said:


> That is lovely!


Thank you, ma’am.  Can I put in for my Drop Swirl Merit Badge?


----------



## Misschief

DWinMadison said:


> Thank you, ma’am.  Can I put in for my Drop Swirl Merit Badge?


I think you've earned it, good sir!


----------



## Dawni

DWinMadison said:


> View attachment 38517


Beautiful soap!


----------



## SeattleMartin

DWinMadison said:


> View attachment 38517


superb! gotta ask, micas for color?


----------



## cmzaha

LadySarah370 said:


> I found a FO that was named dirt...it was gross!


I love dirt mixed with Big Sur or other woodsy fragrances. You just have to go light with Dirt


----------



## DWinMadison

SeattleMartin said:


> superb! gotta ask, micas for color?



CC* Matte Teal Pigment, CC Matte Purple Pigment (which turns brown as dirt in CP), Empire Yellow mica and 2-to-1 red oxide/brown oxide to make the pink/cedar color.

*Crafter’s Choice


----------



## SeattleMartin

DWinMadison said:


> CC* Matte Teal Pigment, CC Matte Purple Pigment (which turns brown as dirt in CP), Empire Yellow mica and 2-to-1 red oxide/brown oxide to make the pink/cedar color.
> 
> *Crafter’s Choice


 So these seem to mostly be filtered oxides? This Mr Rabbit has another hole to burrow into.
Thanks!


----------



## DWinMadison

SeattleMartin said:


> So these seem to mostly be filtered oxides? This Mr Rabbit has another hole to burrow into.
> Thanks!


That’s accurate.


----------



## LadySarah370

Cut one of my soaps...

I have a shampoo bar that is still super soft...is that normal?


----------



## Nanette

I just got my new silicone impression mat so I have it in my mold and am deciding what soap to make....


----------



## Misschief

I'm going over my to do list, trying to decide what to do first.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

LadySarah370 said:


> Cut one of my soaps...
> 
> I have a shampoo bar that is still super soft...is that normal?



never have done shampoo bars but I just gotta say this is a very pretty bar


----------



## amd

Made a second batch of soap cupcakes. Probably the weirdest acting FO I have ever encountered. I made my batch of frosting first (same FO) and it accelerated, I separated and colored it as best I could, hoping it wouldn't harden before I could get it in a piping bag and piped. Then I made my cupcake base batch. It also accelerated, so I hand stirred to loosen it up and get it into the molds, then as I started to pour/plop into the mold it started to rice, so I stopped and hand stirred until it smoothed out. Finally got all the batter in the molds and started getting ready to pipe and realized the frosting batch had completely loosened back to a light trace. (Guess I don't need to worry about getting it in a piping bag!) Stopped and looked at my base cupcakes and they were completely loose in the mold too! No separation, so I let everything be as it were. Waited a bit longer for frosting to setup, I finally got frustrated after waiting 20 minutes, so I piped with loose frosting. Not the prettiest things as some of them slumped over after sitting for a few minutes, but they still look like cupcakes! Definitely the weirdest FO I have experienced. Just when ya think you've experienced everything soap can do, something new will always pop up.

Today I'm making some shampoo bars for a custom order. My NG order came in yesterday, so I was reorganizing a bit of the FO cabinet and remembered a bunch of FO's that I have ideas for in addition to the new FO's. I'm going to sit down and get all those ideas written down before I forget again.


----------



## MGM

cmzaha said:


> You just have to go light with Dirt


I feel like this is true in so many contexts.....


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

feels good to make some soap even if the GM didn't turn out the best.  the GM I just mixed the mica in the soap and I wont do that again--I should know better--it doesn't work for me and I threw it in the freezer but still got a partial gel and ash  I like the swirl though so I will definitely try again and gel it. 


   the other on I did today using 6 different colors and none of them accelerated YAY


----------



## Terri E

Marilyn Norgart said:


> feels good to make some soap even if the GM didn't turn out the best.  the GM I just mixed the mica in the soap and I wont do that again--I should know better--it doesn't work for me and I threw it in the freezer but still got a partial gel and ash  I like the swirl though so I will definitely try again and gel it. View attachment 38529
> View attachment 38530
> the other on I did today using 6 different colors and none of them accelerated YAY



I love the multicolored blue one! Very nice Marilyn


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Terri E said:


> I love the multicolored blue one! Very nice Marilyn



Thanks Terri!!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Marilyn Norgart said:


> feels good to make some soap even if the GM didn't turn out the best.  the GM I just mixed the mica in the soap and I wont do that again--I should know better--it doesn't work for me and I threw it in the freezer but still got a partial gel and ash  I like the swirl though so I will definitely try again and gel it. View attachment 38529
> View attachment 38530
> the other on I did today using 6 different colors and none of them accelerated YAY


OMG! Just love the colours of the blue-y one!


----------



## MGM

I kind of impulse-ordered a bunch of FOs and some floral waters from NDA on Friday. Yesterday I discovered I'd ordered a double of one I already had....and didn't like all that much. Today I discovered *another* double, also that I didn't like that much....I think I need to stop looking at my current FOs so I stop feeling bad....and stop impulse ordering. That's one benefit to having fewer suppliers in Canada...I just have to restrain myself from one or two places....


----------



## LilianNoir

MGM said:


> I kind of impulse-ordered a bunch of FOs and some floral waters from NDA on Friday. Yesterday I discovered I'd ordered a double of one I already had....and didn't like all that much. Today I discovered *another* double, also that I didn't like that much....I think I need to stop looking at my current FOs so I stop feeling bad....and stop impulse ordering. That's one benefit to having fewer suppliers in Canada...I just have to restrain myself from one or two places....



I've done that with perfume oils before..more times than I should admit. Once I reached past 100 different oils(small vials) I finally made an inventory excel sheet. At this point, I have so many i need to convert to a proper database but...I'm lazy.
Perhaps a spreadsheet might be in order for you?

Today, I unmolded these babies. My very first CP batch!
Unscented shea, coconut and olive. ("Shea Supreme" from Anne Watson's "Smart Soapmaking" book).
No soda ash, no gel phase ring! Unmolded like a dream. I'm pretty happy with how it turned out. I really need to take a better photo but didn't have time after unmolding before i had to run to work. hah.


----------



## MGM

LilianNoir said:


> Unscented shea, coconut and olive. ("Shea Supreme" from Anne Watson's "Smart Soapmaking" book).
> .



They look great! And I had to laugh that after sharing your personal perfume oil obsession confessions, you made an UNscented soap!!

Maybe a spreadsheet, but honestly, because I only use one supplier, and because I now have *most of their oils*, I think I'm good. Although the package was barely in the door when I realised that I should've gotten some more M&P base to make some kids soaps. With a $100 minimum order, that's a lot of M&P, since this order was pretty much every hydrosol they sell, plus all my repeat oils (i.e., I don't have anything else to get from them....or do I??)
Aye, someone take away my credit card!


----------



## DWinMadison

My assistant’s gift for  Professional Assistant’s Day.  My wife found the little chest at Hobby Lobby on sale for almost nothing  It holds 4 bars laying down or 6 standing.


----------



## LilianNoir

MGM said:


> I had to laugh that after sharing your personal perfume oil obsession confessions, you made an UNscented soap!!



Oh let me tell you, it was a struggle! But it was my first CP batch ever and wanted to see what the process was like w/out any additives.


----------



## Misschief

I made another batch of Salt Soap today. They're scented with Lavender, Rosemary & Peppermint EO. And in non-soapy things, I finished a pair of socks for my husband that I started almost two years ago. About time, I'd say.


----------



## earlene

Beautiful socks!!


Misschief said:


> I made another batch of Salt Soap today. They're scented with Lavender, Rosemary & Peppermint EO. And in non-soapy things, I finished a pair of socks for my husband that I started almost two years ago. About time, I'd say.
> View attachment 38557
> View attachment 38558


----------



## Misschief

earlene said:


> Beautiful socks!!


Thanks Earlene. I try to make him one pair per year. He calls them hugs for his feet.


----------



## MGM

Misschief said:


> And in non-soapy things, I finished a pair of socks for my husband that I started almost two years ago. About time, I'd say.
> View attachment 38557
> View attachment 38558



Just in time for spring!


----------



## Misschief

MGM said:


> Just in time for spring!


I know, right? I have to say, though, he wears them all year as he wears boots for work (he's a gardener).


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

my yin/yang of a different sort.  I was going to try a diagonal but chickened out so instead I did diagonal the long way--I kinda like how each one has a different graduation to it


----------



## DWinMadison

Marilyn Norgart said:


> my yin/yang of a different sort.  I was going to try a diagonal but chickened out so instead I did diagonal the long way--I kinda like how each one has a different graduation to itView attachment 38566


Very cool, indeed, but I can get a mental picture of a “diagonal the long way.”  Anyway....it’s great looking Soap. Looks like lemon peel.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

DWinMadison said:


> Very cool, indeed, but I can get a mental picture of a “diagonal the long way.”  Anyway....it’s great looking Soap. Looks like lemon peel.



instead of tilting the mold and pouring I used a divider from one corner to the opposite corner.  thanks


----------



## KiwiMoose

Misschief said:


> I made another batch of Salt Soap today. They're scented with Lavender, Rosemary & Peppermint EO. And in non-soapy things, I finished a pair of socks for my husband that I started almost two years ago. About time, I'd say.
> View attachment 38557
> View attachment 38558


LOL - at least you finished them!  If it were me they'd be in a plastic bag, still half on the knitting needles - getting moved from the last house we owned a year a go, to this, after being in storage for almost two years because we didn't have space for all my clutter...


----------



## DWinMadison

Marilyn Norgart said:


> instead of tilting the mold and pouring I used a divider from one corner to the opposite corner.  thanks


OIC now. Again very cool and creative.


----------



## Dawni

Lather tested both HP Castile and CP Castile soaps I made about three weeks ago..

My order of NaOH and KOH was delivered today so I might be able to try dual lye soap soon... And maybe if I'm feeling adventurous, liquid soap.

Lastly, I cut another batch of indigo colored soap and while this ones bluer than the previous try, which wasn't blue at all, it's still not the color I want





It's more grey than blue, and the specks didn't wanna dissolve no matter how much I SBed. First batch had indigo in the lye water, this had it mixed in the oils.. Next I'm gonna try it as infused superfat added after the cook to see if I get a blue.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

still very pretty, the specks look like they were meant to be there.  the slate blue is very pretty and I love the veining.  is this HP or CP? your soaps are reminiscent of rocks, which is pretty cool Dawni.  did you scent this soap?


----------



## DWinMadison

Dawni said:


> Lather tested both HP Castile and CP Castile soaps I made about three weeks ago..
> 
> My order of NaOH and KOH was delivered today so I might be able to try dual lye soap soon... And maybe if I'm feeling adventurous, liquid soap.
> 
> Lastly, I cut another batch of indigo colored soap and while this ones bluer than the previous try, which wasn't blue at all, it's still not the color I want
> View attachment 38570
> 
> It's more grey than blue, and the specks didn't wanna dissolve no matter how much I SBed. First batch had indigo in the lye water, this had it mixed in the oils.. Next I'm gonna try it as infused superfat added after the cook to see if I get a blue.


Beautiful...Hard to get consistent colors like that from natural colorants based on my brief experience.  BTW...it there a particular reason you are so into natural colorants?  I want to use more of them, but they fade or change colors so easily...at least botanical ones.  Obviously clays are pretty stable.  You've done some great work in that area.


----------



## JanelleTrebuna

DWinMadison said:


> My assistant’s gift for  Professional Assistant’s Day.  My wife found the little chest at Hobby Lobby on sale for almost nothing  It holds 4 bars laying down or 6 standing.View attachment 38553


What a wonderful gift.  
One I would love to receive. 
That chest is beautiful.


----------



## Lin19687

Today I am trying to figure out how to dominate the Soap industry with my soaps and make a million


----------



## amd

Oh @Lin19687 you are far too adventurous! I'm just going for a cool 500k...  

Last night I made a custom order of shampoo bars. She wanted Warm Vanilla Sugar (or whatever the name of the BBW dupe is), so I'm curious to see how the vanillan reacts in a non-soap item. I did add a bit of a champagne pink mica to it to see if it would give it a pink undertone. I'm still experimenting a bit to see what % vanillan plays well with coloring. I explained the vanillan effect to the customer before I made it, so she's cool with getting brown shampoo bars if that's how it turns out. Then I printed out labels, cleaned up soap (wiped off crumbs and soda ash), labeled shampoo bars (not the ones I just made), labeled the sugar scrubs, made my to do list... and... I think that's it... Tonight I'm going to check the evening light in the dining room to see if it's good enough for taking pictures. Might have to wait for Saturday.


----------



## Lin19687

OH @amd  You are better then me.  I still have 12 soaps to box up and label......... once you get past 200 you just lose all momentum !
I just want to sit back, make soap, send it off to a store and let them make me rich


----------



## Dawni

Marilyn Norgart said:


> still very pretty, the specks look like they were meant to be there. the slate blue is very pretty and I love the veining. is this HP or CP? your soaps are reminiscent of rocks, which is pretty cool Dawni. did you scent this soap?


Thank you! It's HP.. An ITP sorta swirl. I noticed when the soap is between fluid n gloppy, I get veining like this. Will have to do it again on purpose to see if I'm right. It's still unscented lol I didn't wanna waste my EOs in case I do something wrong lol



DWinMadison said:


> Beautiful...Hard to get consistent colors like that from natural colorants based on my brief experience.  BTW...it there a particular reason you are so into natural colorants?  I want to use more of them, but they fade or change colors so easily...at least botanical ones.  Obviously clays are pretty stable.  You've done some great work in that area.


Aww thank you.. I actually have micas here haha but I think it's the experimentation process, and not knowing what you'll get after, that keeps me excited to try them out.

Also I've seen some gorgeous soaps, mostly CP so I'm on a mission to have info on HP floating around ze netz haha, using only natural colorants and I fell in love with those rich but muted, earthy colors.



Lin19687 said:


> Today I am trying to figure out how to dominate the Soap industry with my soaps and make a million


Please throw us a tiny tip or two once you've figured it out lol maybe then I'll consider starting to sell haha


----------



## Lin19687

Sorry @Dawni  I will make you all never bother to make soap to sell MUAHAHAHAHHA
But I do love the look of that soap you just pictured !


just kidding......


----------



## Dawni

Lols

A cousin of mine always says jokes are half meant 

That would be nice though right? To make millions off soap hahaha


Lin19687 said:


> But I do love the look of that soap you just pictured !


Thank you!


----------



## amd

Lin19687 said:


> OH @amd You are better then me.


Bahaha... we'll talk about this the end of May when I'm trying to shrink wrap and label all the soaps I've made this year for a show June 1 & 2. I've been cleaning up my soaps and then storing them in baseball card boxes and wrapping/labeling as I sell - at least the new soaps I've made this year. 2017 and 2018 soaps are already wrapped/labeled. Don't worry, you're still my idol!


----------



## Lin19687

I am a Lazy idol then hahaha

It took me forever to box all these.
I had to cut the tops off every single one.
Ink stamp with Ingredients and Logo, then change the stamp to put the soap Scent on it .  That is what took for ever.

Then it is just pop in the box.

NO MORE GLUE !  so happy about that


----------



## Misschief

I'm shrink wrapping soap today. It's got to get done before market season starts on May 5.


----------



## Rune

Bought tetrasodium EDTA from Bulgaria via Ebay (it is not too easily available in Europe). It will just make it easier to use EDTA than citric acid + add extra lye. I could have reacted citric acid with baking soda to made sodium citrate myself, since I do have both. But I have not done it yet.

My soy wax still have the status "awaiting fulfillment". Well, I guess I just have to wait some more. I should come up with something else to make than bar soap while I'm waiting. But what? Perhaps give liquid soap another try. Or make shaving soap. Or email the company and ask why it takes so long for the soy wax to show up. I hate waiting forever. Not that I can complain too much, since the shipping was extraordinary cheap. So I will wait a few days more.


----------



## DWinMadison

JanelleTrebuna said:


> What a wonderful gift.
> One I would love to receive.
> That chest is beautiful.


Thanks.  I'm gonna go back and pick up every one of those little chests I can find!  I actually think she appreciated the soap more than the "Anastasia" tickets.


----------



## LilianNoir

Does reading through this forum (instead of my work?) and planning my next batch count as a "soapy thing done today"? Asking for a friend 
 XD


----------



## Ma'amMixalot

Used indigo to make some salt bars and a sorta Taiwan swirl loaf... it started with Taiwan swirl but i just kept adding


----------



## Dawni

Was tidying up my curing shelves and putting away a bar each for my sister. Didn't realize I've made this many soaps since January 2019!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

nice selection to choose from!!


----------



## JanelleTrebuna

Dawni said:


> Was tidying up my curing shelves and putting away a bar each for my sister. Didn't realize I've made this many soaps since January 2019!
> View attachment 38582


Beautiful


----------



## MeadowBrook

Lin19687 said:


> Today I am trying to figure out how to dominate the Soap industry with my soaps and make a million


Please let us know what see rets you come up with.


----------



## Lin19687

You all will know.... when your soaps stop selling


MU HAHAHAHAHAAAAA

Happy Friday !


----------



## KiwiMoose

I made soap with piping on top.  This was a first for me, not just for piping soap, but for piping full stop!
I also found out that I *think* one of my fragrance suppliers gets their FOs from Nature's Garden, which means I will now be able to use the FO review chart and the nature's Garden website to find out a bit more about the soap behaviour of FOs before I order/use them.


----------



## Dawni

Cute color combo @KiwiMoose! Wouldn't think it's a first piping job for you..

Also, love the new DP!


----------



## Lin19687

Those are so cute !

guess my soap domination is out


----------



## DWinMadison

Dawni said:


> Was tidying up my curing shelves and putting away a bar each for my sister. Didn't realize I've made this many soaps since January 2019!
> View attachment 38582



It seems like you’ve made that many since last week!  You always have something new and adventurous to showcase. Nice work. Here’s the obvious question. Which is your favorite and why?


----------



## steffamarie

My Micas and More order should be here today!!!!!!!! Wheeeeeeee


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

steffamarie said:


> My Micas and More order should be here today!!!!!!!! Wheeeeeeee



I got mine yesterday--just beautiful.  it was my first order so it was small but hopefully the next one I can order more.  no I cant wait to use them


----------



## sudszensoaps

Hmmm... waiting for three small batches to cure. Plan on making coffee soap today. Also looking for a recipe using beef tallow, would like a really hard bar.


----------



## Dawni

DWinMadison said:


> It seems like you’ve made that many since last week!  You always have something new and adventurous to showcase. Nice work. Here’s the obvious question. Which is your favorite and why?


Thank you! 

Hmmm.... 

Favorite accidental design coz it was a mistake but still looks cool lol

Favorite to use and next favorite to use so far.. A lot haven't cured enough yet so I can't say if any newer ones trump these two, but so far, even initial testing makes me think all my soaps are great 

Favorite to look at, for obvious reasons I think? Haha

I can't pick just one lols but one of my top overall (once it cures and I've tried it haha) will be the latest indigo soap I posted, coz I love any shade of blue..

Yknow what... That's a very good new thread to start, sir


----------



## Terri E

Cut my first all charcoal bar today! Wow, it is different to work with! Pretty happy with the way it turned out though  Contains oats, clay, coconut milk and rice flour. It is scented with 50% tea tree, 25% lemongrass and 25% lavender.


----------



## DWinMadison

Ellie And I are headed to Birmingham for a much overdue visit w/ mom while Janice is visiting our daughter in NYC.  I’m also “muling” a few kilos (bars) across the Alabama/Mississippi border to family and friends. Most excited to visit my first soap and candle store and buy bulk supplies. #breakingbad


----------



## DWinMadison

Dawni said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Hmmm....
> 
> Favorite accidental design coz it was a mistake but still looks cool lol
> 
> Favorite to use and next favorite to use so far.. A lot haven't cured enough yet so I can't say if any newer ones trump these two, but so far, even initial testing makes me think all my soaps are great
> 
> Favorite to look at, for obvious reasons I think? Haha
> 
> I can't pick just one lols but one of my top overall (once it cures and I've tried it haha) will be the latest indigo soap I posted, coz I love any shade of blue..
> 
> Yknow what... That's a very good new thread to start, sir


I’m driving. #startit


----------



## Dawni

Very elegant looking soap @Terri E  



DWinMadison said:


> I’m driving. #startit


Yessir! But you're not supposed to be typing on a forum and driving in the first place lol.....


----------



## Misschief

I haven't done anything soapy yet (it's only 7:30 a.m. here) but this arrived yesterday so there will be something soapy happening today, after I get the kitchen tidied up.

  It's my new shampoo bar mold.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Terri E said:


> Cut my first all charcoal bar today! Wow, it is different to work with! Pretty happy with the way it turned out though  Contains oats, clay, coconut milk and rice flour. It is scented with 50% tea tree, 25% lemongrass and 25% lavender.
> 
> View attachment 38596



beautiful!!


----------



## DWinMadison

Dawni said:


> Very elegant looking soap @Terri E
> 
> 
> Yessir! But you're not supposed to be typing on a forum and driving in the first place lol.....


I know!  Told you I’m “breaking bad”.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

I am just washing my immersion blender in the dishwasher after remixing my body cream.  and am getting ready to do my last bar of soap until payday  eleven days is not that big of a time frame but it sure seems like it is


----------



## DWinMadison

Terri E said:


> Cut my first all charcoal bar today! Wow, it is different to work with! Pretty happy with the way it turned out though  Contains oats, clay, coconut milk and rice flour. It is scented with 50% tea tree, 25% lemongrass and 25% lavender.
> 
> View attachment 38596


Omg!  Beautiful. How much charcoal ppo?  New soap business bank account lady asked me if I could make her some  charcoal soap. She is currently ordering from out of state



Marilyn Norgart said:


> I am just washing my immersion blender in the dishwasher after remixing my body cream.  and am getting ready to do my last bar of soap until payday  eleven days is not that big of a time frame but it sure seems like it is


But is it nice to have something you enjoy doing so much that you’re miserable when you can’t do it?


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

DWinMadison said:


> But is it nice to have something you enjoy doing so much that you’re miserable when you can’t do it?



yeah, but I really do need to be able to keep my self busy with something I love or I might just lose it. got some bad news from my oldest yesterday


----------



## Terri E

DWinMadison said:


> Omg!  Beautiful. How muck charcoal ppo?  New soap business bank account lady asked me if I could make her some  charcoal soap. She is currently ordering from out of state



Thank you! I wanted it BLACK so I added 1 HEAPING tablespoon per pound of oil. I also did CPOP, I think it helps deepen the color.

@Dawni Thank you so much  

@Marilyn Norgart Thank you Marilyn


----------



## Soapy Keepsakes

Tried making cupcake soap just for fun. Still need loads of practice...but, not bad for my first try. Also made them using Homemade Oat Milk, the llama embed is a little pitiful, but it works with these mini cupcakes. Just gotta keep trying to master piping skills.


----------



## DWinMadison

Terri E said:


> Thank you! I wanted it BLACK so I added 1 HEAPING tablespoon per pound of oil. I also did CPOP, I think it helps deepen the color.
> 
> @Dawni Thank you so much
> 
> @Marilyn Norgart Thank you Marilyn


Please let us know if it stains or lathers grey. #inquiringminds



DWinMadison said:


> View attachment 38595
> Ellie And I are headed to Birmingham for a much overdue visit w/ mom while Janice is visiting our daughter in NYC.  I’m also “muling” a few kilos (bars) across the Alabama/Mississippi border to family and friends. Most excited to visit my first soap and candle store and buy bulk supplies. #breakingbad


For those familiar with “Breaking Bad” this is probably amusing. Janice refers to my making soap as “Are you cooking today?”


----------



## Iluminameluna

I've not posted for a while and I've missed being on the forum!
Soapy thing? I've been trying to formulate a soap with lard that uses up some of my oils, except my CO 76, and I'm reading EVERYTHING I can find on lard and HO canola. I'm gonna go post the query in the Lye Soap thread.
I'm SO envious of y'all who are either getting or have gotten soaping stuff!


----------



## earlene

DWinMadison said:


> For those familiar with “Breaking Bad” this is probably amusing. Janice refers to my making soap as “Are you cooking today?”



My husband still has a BB background photo for his FB profile.  I have visited BB filming sites multiple times.  Alone (two or 3 times), with my granddaughter (at least twice) & also with my husband (once).  It's always fun to do a BB filming site visits while in Albuquerque.


----------



## Terri E

DWinMadison said:


> Please let us know if it stains or lathers grey. #inquiringminds



I expected it to have a gray lather and it does! I made this for a lady I work with. She wants it for her teenage granddaughters that have oily and acne prone skin. It is a gentle recipe. I tested an end piece and I know from experience if I can get a good lather 24 hours later it is going to be a great soap  My camera lens was fogging in the second photo. No staining but I wouldn't use a white washcloth, lol!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Terri E said:


> Cut my first all charcoal bar today! Wow, it is different to work with! Pretty happy with the way it turned out though  Contains oats, clay, coconut milk and rice flour. It is scented with 50% tea tree, 25% lemongrass and 25% lavender.
> 
> View attachment 38596


LOVE these Terri!


----------



## Terri E

KiwiMoose said:


> LOVE these Terri!



Thank you Kiwi! Love your new picture!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

nice lather.  do you find as your charcoal soaps age the lather is darker?  some of the soap I made with charcoal wasn't bad at first but I just used some the other day (maybe 4 months later) and the lather seems to be a lot grayer


----------



## Terri E

Marilyn Norgart said:


> nice lather.  do you find as your charcoal soaps age the lather is darker?  some of the soap I made with charcoal wasn't bad at first but I just used some the other day (maybe 4 months later) and the lather seems to be a lot grayer



Not sure Marilyn as this is the first time I have made a "full" charcoal bar. I have used charcoal before but in small amounts just to color and never noticed much of a problem. I will see how it goes. I don't mind the gray lather due to the fact that it rinses off cleanly. I don't know about using white washcloths though.


----------



## Carolyne Thrasher

Root beer float soap. FO is from WSP. It sure is easier to pipe “ice cream” than it is roses. I’ve missed being on this forum of late. It was a bad month for migraines.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Woot! Getting ready to cut this puppy...
Edited - Cut pics in the Photo Gallery.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Carolyne Thrasher said:


> View attachment 38643
> Root beer float soap. FO is from WSP. It sure is easier to pipe “ice cream” than it is roses. I’ve missed being on this forum of late. It was a bad month for migraines.



that is cool!!!! sounds yummy--does it smell true? hope your migraines settle down for you



KiwiMoose said:


> View attachment 38644
> Woot! Getting ready to cut this puppy...



well its been around 28 minutes, where are the pics


----------



## Relle

Lovely soap photos , but would love to see these posted in the Photo Gallery instead of here, it's a bit quiet over there .
Thought this was more for chat about what you did today and posted photos go in the gallery.


----------



## DWinMadison

Relle said:


> Lovely soap photos , but would love to see these posted in the Photo Gallery instead of here, it's a bit quiet over there .
> Thought this was more for chat about what you did today and posted photos go in the gallery.


I kinda go back and forth on this. Often I’ll post a note with photo about the process of how I made soap today...what went right, wrong, how it molded, etc.  Then you have the cut photo that folks want to see the next day, so I hate to make readers go somewhere else to see the reveal or maybe not realize that the final photo in the gallery is related to the prior day post.  Sometime I put the photo in the gallery and put a link in the “What soapy thing” topic...  It’s a hard decision:  Put your awesome finished photo in the gallery for people to see forever or keep the entire thread together in “What soapy thing...”



DWinMadison said:


> I kinda go back and forth on this. Often I’ll post a note with photo about the process of how I made soap today...what went right, wrong, how it molded, etc.  Then you have the cut photo that folks want to see the next day, so I hate to make readers go somewhere else to see the reveal or maybe not realize that the final photo in the gallery is related to the prior day post.  Sometime I put the photo in the gallery and put a link in the “What soapy thing” topic...  It’s a hard decision:  Put your awesome finished photo in the gallery for people to see forever or keep the entire thread together in “What soapy thing...”


Sorry.  I corrected the 400 typos in this original post.



Terri E said:


> I expected it to have a gray lather and it does! I made this for a lady I work with. She wants it for her teenage granddaughters that have oily and acne prone skin. It is a gentle recipe. I tested an end piece and I know from experience if I can get a good lather 24 hours later it is going to be a great soap  My camera lens was fogging in the second photo. No staining but I wouldn't use a white washcloth, lol!
> 
> View attachment 38603
> View attachment 38604



Would you knock back the charcoal a bit if making again?  If so, to what?


----------



## Lets_Soap

I am trying to incorporate hand made soap into jelly soap.  Haven't had any luck. I think the salts in the soap interrupt the gelling action of the agar agar.  I'm going for a vegan jelly soap.  I will try adding carrageenan this afternoon. My kids are having a blast with all of my experiments.  Who  knew that pouring half set jello over them would be so fun!


----------



## Kari Howie

steffamarie said:


> My Micas and More order should be here today!!!!!!!! Wheeeeeeee


It’s so fun to get new colors and fragrances!



Terri E said:


> Cut my first all charcoal bar today! Wow, it is different to work with! Pretty happy with the way it turned out though  Contains oats, clay, coconut milk and rice flour. It is scented with 50% tea tree, 25% lemongrass and 25% lavender.
> 
> View attachment 38596


Love your swirls! The whole thing is so elegant.


----------



## Terri E

DWinMadison said:


> Would you knock back the charcoal a bit if making again?  If so, to what?



I probably would do a small (1 lb) batch with less than 1/2 tablespoon (1-1 1/2 teaspoons) /lb and see how I like it though I am sure the lather will be some shade of gray. I do want the benefits of the charcoal so I have to find a happy medium. I wanted a black soap with the one I did so it would contrast with the white. I have found that more charcoal means light exfoliation 



Kari Howie said:


> Love your swirls! The whole thing is so elegant.



Thank you Kari


----------



## jcandleattic

Today I made 2 soaps. One a flop one perfection. LOL You just never know minute to minute what's going to happen. Gotta love it.


----------



## Amy Durden

Shopped for supplies and ordered things I'm nearly out of so hopefully I've avoided a stressful emergency.  Made small test batches of 4 things and regular loaves of two others, and cleaned up after myself!  AND I made my first post ever on the soap making forum-yay!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

very pretty--lye pockets? oh no


Terri E said:


> I probably would do a small (1 lb) batch with less than 1/2 tablespoon (1-1 1/2 teaspoons) /lb and see how I like it though I am sure the lather will be some shade of gray. I do want the benefits of the charcoal so I have to find a happy medium. I wanted a black soap with the one I did so it would contrast with the white. I have found that more charcoal means light exfoliation



have you thought of using pine tar for the black?


----------



## DWinMadison

Terri E said:


> I probably would do a small (1 lb) batch with less than 1/2 tablespoon (1-1 1/2 teaspoons) /lb and see how I like it though I am sure the lather will be some shade of gray. I do want the benefits of the charcoal so I have to find a happy medium. I wanted a black soap with the one I did so it would contrast with the white. I have found that more charcoal means light exfoliation



I wonder if you could replace some of the charcoal with black oxide or pine tar for less grey in the lather. I realize that black oxide can grey too.  Just thinking out loud.


----------



## Misschief

Marilyn Norgart said:


> very pretty--lye pockets? oh no
> 
> 
> have you thought of using pine tar for the black?


I've used pine tar but it didn't turn my soap black. It's more of a brown soap.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Misschief said:


> I've used pine tar but it didn't turn my soap black. It's more of a brown soap.



good to know


----------



## Dawni

DWinMadison said:


> I wonder if you could replace some of the charcoal with black oxide or pine tar for less grey in the lather. I realize that black oxide can grey too.  Just thinking out loud.


That's what most do, from what I gather, add black oxide or mica.. I've read lots where the results are a dark grey no matter how much charcoal they used.

To date, I've not made a black soap, only varying shades of dark grey, exfoliation also varied, and all have grey lather.


----------



## Terri E

DWinMadison said:


> I wonder if you could replace some of the charcoal with black oxide or pine tar for less grey in the lather. I realize that black oxide can grey too.  Just thinking out loud.



You could add either one or both I imagine. I also make pine tar soap and I don't particularly love the smell. It would definitely interfere with the EO blend. As the others said, it produces a brown colored soap but pine tar itself may help to darken the charcoal soap.  It is tricky to use in a recipe also. I guess you would have to include, "Produces gray lather and may stain white garments" somewhere on the label. I did notice that it came out of my white washcloth when I did laundry so I guess that's a positive.

@Marilyn Norgart  I didn't consider that because I don't like the smell. I think it would cover up the EO blend which I like.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Terri E said:


> I think it would cover up the EO blend which I like.



 yes it surely would cover it up--never thought of that


----------



## Relle

Amy Durden said:


> Shopped for supplies and ordered things I'm nearly out of so hopefully I've avoided a stressful emergency.  Made small test batches of 4 things and regular loaves of two others, and cleaned up after myself!  AND I made my first post ever on the soap making forum-yay!



Hi Amy,

Welcome, as your new, would you like to go to the Intro forum and let us know a little about yourself and how or why you got into soaping.


----------



## earlene

*TerriE*, I wonder if a discoloring FO, such as Dragon's Blood would help deepen the black as well as smell wonderful.  I have not tried it with black, but it sure does turn my pastels into deep rich jewel shades.  Of course on its own, its more of a brown, but who knows if it would help darken soap with AC or any other black colorant.  Maybe one of these days I'll experiment a little with black + DB myself.


----------



## Terri E

earlene said:


> *TerriE*, I wonder if a discoloring FO, such as Dragon's Blood would help deepen the black as well as smell wonderful.  I have not tried it with black, but it sure does turn my pastels into deep rich jewel shades.  Of course on its own, its more of a brown, but who knows if it would help darken soap with AC or any other black colorant.  Maybe one of these days I'll experiment a little with black + DB myself.


You know, that's a good idea! I don't use dragon's blood but do like it. Is there one particular supplier that you think is best to purchase from? 
Thank you


----------



## earlene

I like the DB that Carolyn (*cmzaha*) special orders, but I don't know when she's going to have a chance to do another order.  The other DB I like is from Arizona Mad Oils (link).  I used some from somewhere else once, too, but don't remember where for sure (maybe Crafter's Choice.)


----------



## Terri E

earlene said:


> I like the DB that Carolyn (*cmzaha*) special orders, but I don't know when she's going to have a chance to do another order.  The other DB I like is from Arizona Mad Oils (link).  I used some from somewhere else once, too, but don't remember where for sure (maybe Crafter's Choice.)


Thank you, I'll check Arizona Mad Oils.


----------



## demirhanunlu

Dear soapers, i will be doing soap with st john's wort oil but could not find any information about its saponification ratio. Anyone has any idea?


----------



## KiwiMoose

I taught (AKA you tube taught me) myself to crochet this week and I'm making a soap baggy!


----------



## Zing

Dawni said:


> Was tidying up my curing shelves and putting away a bar each for my sister. Didn't realize I've made this many soaps since January 2019!
> View attachment 38582


You have been a busy beaver!



Terri E said:


> Cut my first all charcoal bar today! Wow, it is different to work with! Pretty happy with the way it turned out though  Contains oats, clay, coconut milk and rice flour. It is scented with 50% tea tree, 25% lemongrass and 25% lavender.
> 
> View attachment 38596


Unbelievably elegant!  Care to share your technique?


----------



## Zing

By 'today' I mean last Friday, I took 5 dozen bars to work for good-bye treats to my coworkers since tomorrow is my last day.  They went like hot cakes except the rosehip/spearmint/clove was the slowest to move (my wife says soap shouldn't smell like toothpaste  ).  One coworker has been researching CP but is freaking out about lye -- I told her it's like bleach, it's a powerful substance and use caution but don't be freaking out (an analogy I got from this forum).  

My wife and I had our good-bye party (we're moving out of state soon) yesterday and had loads of door prizes aka stuff we don't want to pack for guests and I offloaded all remaining lotion bars.

And, @DWinMadison , my sons also call me #breakingbad when I'm suited up in goggles, gloves, and bandana over my nose.


----------



## Misschief

demirhanunlu said:


> Dear soapers, i will be doing soap with st john's wort oil but could not find any information about its saponification ratio. Anyone has any idea?


St. John's Wort oil will be an infused oil; you'll need to know what oil it was infused in and use that for your saponification rate. Could I ask why you want to use SJW oil in your soap? Any benefits from the oil likely won't survive the saponification process.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Zing said:


> we're moving out of state soon



Minnesota is waiting!!!!!!!  I think its waiting for you to show up so it can show you some "Minnesota nice" weather


----------



## demirhanunlu

Misschief said:


> St. John's Wort oil will be an infused oil; you'll need to know what oil it was infused in and use that for your saponification rate. Could I ask why you want to use SJW oil in your soap? Any benefits from the oil likely won't survive the saponification process.


It is mostly infused in olive oil. I want to use it for treating excema. If no benefits from orijinal oil wont survive after saponification, why do we use different oils in soapmaking then? Thanks for your answer, i will use 0.135 ratio then. That makes sense to me now


----------



## demirhanunlu

If it wont have the original features of the oil, i May add it as superfat maybe


----------



## Misschief

demirhanunlu said:


> It is mostly infused in olive oil. I want to use it for treating excema. If no benefits from orijinal oil wont survive after saponification, why do we use different oils in soapmaking then? Thanks for your answer, i will use 0.135 ratio then. That makes sense to me now


If you're wanting to treat eczema, you'd be better off using it topically, as in a salve or a balm, and not in a wash-off product, which soap is. I've tried pine tar soap for my eczema and it made no difference whatsoever. Using a pine tar salve, though, did help a little. I've also tried SJW oil, among others, and it did nothing for mine; I do know, though, that different things work better for different people.


----------



## earlene

demirhanunlu said:


> Dear soapers, i will be doing soap with st john's wort oil but could not find any information about its saponification ratio. Anyone has any idea?



Is it mixed with Olive Oil, as is common when sold as a supplement?  You can probably find out by searching the brand online.



demirhanunlu said:


> It is mostly infused in olive oil. I want to use it for treating excema. If no benefits from orijinal oil wont survive after saponification, why do we use different oils in soapmaking then? Thanks for your answer, i will use 0.135 ratio then. That makes sense to me now



Different oils bring different characteristics to the soap once saponified.  Soapmakers tend to use pure oils as the main oils of soap, not oils with unknowns included because that would mess up the lye to oils calculations.

It is the fatty acid makeup of the different oils that affect the characteristics we look for in soap.  Things like hardness, longevity, bubbliness, lather, gentleness, cleansing (AKA oil-stripping), and so on are going to be affected by the different fatty acid (FA) profiles of the oils we use in our recipes.


----------



## RobinRogers

Relle said:


> Lovely soap photos , but would love to see these posted in the Photo Gallery instead of here, it's a bit quiet over there .
> Thought this was more for chat about what you did today and posted photos go in the gallery.


Today I taught a little girl about cold process soaping. Her parents came and we went into the soap lab. The little girl donned eyeware and gloves, with her long sleeves and tennis shoes. She is 10 and will probably be a chemist when she grows up! She loves science! I had premixed the lye and hard oils. I let her measure and weigh the liquid oils. She chose her colors and scent. I mixed the batter and let poured it into measuring cups. She whisked the colors in and poured the colors into a mold. I let her use the swirl tool. I had lines a cardboard box that fit the batch perfectly. She will have her parents help her cut the bars and then will cure them on a paper towel and cake cooking rack. It was fun, and with her parents there, doing it safely with a kid was surely a blessing to me! Can’t wait to see her pink and red jasmine scented bars!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

RobinRogers said:


> Today I taught a little girl about cold process soaping. Her parents came and we went into the soap lab. The little girl donned eyeware and gloves, with her long sleeves and tennis shoes. She is 10 and will probably be a chemist when she grows up! She loves science! I had premixed the lye and hard oils. I let her measure and weigh the liquid oils. She chose her colors and scent. I mixed the batter and let poured it into measuring cups. She whisked the colors in and poured the colors into a mold. I let her use the swirl tool. I had lines a cardboard box that fit the batch perfectly. She will have her parents help her cut the bars and then will cure them on a paper towel and cake cooking rack. It was fun, and with her parents there, doing it safely with a kid was surely a blessing to me! Can’t wait to see her pink and red jasmine scented bars!



how cool is this!?!?! she will remember this for a very long time--she is gonna be so proud when she cuts it


----------



## demirhanunlu

earlene said:


> Is it mixed with Olive Oil, as is common when sold as a supplement?  You can probably find out by searching the brand online.
> 
> 
> 
> Different oils bring different characteristics to the soap once saponified.  Soapmakers tend to use pure oils as the main oils of soap, not oils with unknowns included because that would mess up the lye to oils calculations.
> 
> It is the fatty acid makeup of the different oils that affect the characteristics we look for in soap.  Things like hardness, longevity, bubbliness, lather, gentleness, cleansing (AKA oil-stripping), and so on are going to be affected by the different fatty acid (FA) profiles of the oils we use in our recipes.


It is best to use it as superfat then
Thanks


----------



## DWinMadison

Zing said:


> By 'today' I mean last Friday, I took 5 dozen bars to work for good-bye treats to my coworkers since tomorrow is my last day.  They went like hot cakes except the rosehip/spearmint/clove was the slowest to move (my wife says soap shouldn't smell like toothpaste  ).  One coworker has been researching CP but is freaking out about lye -- I told her it's like bleach, it's a powerful substance and use caution but don't be freaking out (an analogy I got from this forum).
> 
> My wife and I had our good-bye party (we're moving out of state soon) yesterday and had loads of door prizes aka stuff we don't want to pack for guests and I offloaded all remaining lotion bars.
> 
> And, @DWinMadison , my sons also call me #breakingbad when I'm suited up in goggles, gloves, and bandana over my nose.


Where are you moving?  Not giving up soap Ard you?


----------



## Lefty

This weekend I organized my soap cabinet so everything is easier to access. I also masterbatched some oils, and placed orders for more base oils, essential oils and fragrance oils so I can get working on remaking some old favorites that have sold out and also experiment with new scents. Plus I did a bit of social media posting and worked on the inaugural newsletter for my business which will be mailing this week. Felt nice to be so productive this weekend!

Also, I finally took a full-sized bar of my own soap to use in the shower. I usually only use end pieces or leftover scraps, but I had a bar that unfortunately developed DOS, so since I won't be selling it, I decided to use it myself. It feels like such a luxury using a full-sized bar!


----------



## earlene

I am looking at possibly ordering long-cuffed nitrile gloves.  The disposable nitrile gloves I use now have such short cuffs, I don't feel like they are as safe as I'd like, especially when I reach into a soaping bowl to scrape out all the batter.  I found one source where the gloves are only 12.5¢ per glove (counting the price of shipping), so really a good price!  But I have to buy 1,000 of them to get that price and they don't sell them in smaller lots.  This means I'll have to store 20 boxes of gloves, at least to start.


----------



## MGM

earlene said:


> But I have to buy 1,000 of them to get that price and they don't sell them in smaller lots.  This means I'll have to store 20 boxes of gloves, at least to start.



"Hi! Welcome to Earlene's Soap and Nitrile Glove Emporium.....we're a little low on the soap today....can I interest you in some GLOVES???"


----------



## earlene

MGM said:


> "Hi! Welcome to Earlene's Soap and Nitrile Glove Emporium.....we're a little low on the soap today....can I interest you in some GLOVES???"



Yeah, right!?!  I am in a quandary.

I also want to go to SoapCon this year.  I missed it last year.  I mean really missed it.  First I kept putting off registering because of my husband making travel plans to Europe, then it was cancelled anyway due to low registration.  I don't want to miss it again.  So sent my husband an email to make sure the dates don't interfere with any vacation plans he hasn't tole me about yet.  I'll double check with him tonight.  Hopefully I and register tonight and confirm my space.  

I love SoapCon.  It's always so much fun and I get to meet so many other soapers there.  Some from SMF, some from other places.  And meeting and talking with some of the well-known soaping gurus around the industry is really quite a treat as well.  Plus the HCSG always participates and gives us an update on regulations and bills in Washington, DC that are being considered.  Dr. Kevin Dunn is always there and he is such a wonderful presenter.   The workshops on the second day are a wonderful addition to the event, that started a couple of years ago, and so much fun.  I even got to meet Clyde Yoshida of Vibrant Soap a couple of years ago after his presentation.  Plus, so many of the vendors who always attend are so nice and helpful.  Carrie of Nurture Soaps did a color mixing workshop a couple of years ago, that I attended.  The staff from ED are always there and will deliver orders (with no shipping charges) if ordered to be delivered while at SoapCon.  And the prizes and goodie bags that are given out are always fabulous!

Am I gushing?  Yes.  I do hope to attend again this year, and don't ever want to miss it again.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

earlene said:


> I also want to go to SoapCon this year



sounds like alot of fun and a learning experience at the same time--I hope you get to go this year


----------



## earlene

earlene said:


> I am looking at possibly ordering long-cuffed nitrile gloves.  The disposable nitrile gloves I use now have such short cuffs, I don't feel like they are as safe as I'd like, especially when I reach into a soaping bowl to scrape out all the batter.  I found one source where the gloves are only 12.5¢ per glove (counting the price of shipping), so really a good price!  But I have to buy 1,000 of them to get that price and they don't sell them in smaller lots.  This means I'll have to store 20 boxes of gloves, at least to start.




Or I could go with these from Mamba Gloves, at about double the per glove price, but I can buy only one box at a time.  Drawback (besides bottom line price) is they are only 3.5 mil, so not as sturdy as the others.  Still undecided.  The Mamba gloves get mostly good reviews and mostly from Cosmetology personnel, who say they last all day without any tearing.  Since most hair salon workers I see (not many, I have to admit) have long nails, that's saying a lot.

I sure wish I could at least try a sample of the other glove. Well, I did send a request for a sample.  We shall see.


----------



## Steve85569

earlene,
Do you have a Harbor Freight store near you?
Nitrile gloves with coupon for $5 per 100. That's 10 cents per pair for the 5 mil gloves.

I wait for the sales and buy a box or two. They work well as single use glove for me.


----------



## Zing

@DWinMadison I'm moving up by @Marilyn Norgart .  Chicago has been my adult home but we're moving to Minnesota for family reasons.  I'm going CRAZY because I have not been able to soap in weeks because I don't want to pack soap that is still curing.  All oils and supplies are packed away.  I'll get a batch made as fast as humanly possible.


----------



## DWinMadison

Alright, brother. Sounds cold to me. God’s blessings on your family


----------



## Terri E

Zing said:


> You have been a busy beaver!
> 
> Unbelievably elegant!  Care to share your technique?



Certainly. I did it the same way I do the Secret Rose Swirl (below from a previous post) but used gray and white and changed up the shape of the layers. I did an extra swirl in the center which gave it a different look. With the charcoal the batter is also different in texture so that changed it a bit also.









earlene said:


> Yeah, right!?!  I am in a quandary.
> 
> I also want to go to SoapCon this year.  I missed it last year.  I mean really missed it.  First I kept putting off registering because of my husband making travel plans to Europe, then it was cancelled anyway due to low registration.  I don't want to miss it again.  So sent my husband an email to make sure the dates don't interfere with any vacation plans he hasn't tole me about yet.  I'll double check with him tonight.  Hopefully I and register tonight and confirm my space.
> 
> I love SoapCon.  It's always so much fun and I get to meet so many other soapers there.  Some from SMF, some from other places.  And meeting and talking with some of the well-known soaping gurus around the industry is really quite a treat as well.  Plus the HCSG always participates and gives us an update on regulations and bills in Washington, DC that are being considered.  Dr. Kevin Dunn is always there and he is such a wonderful presenter.   The workshops on the second day are a wonderful addition to the event, that started a couple of years ago, and so much fun.  I even got to meet Clyde Yoshida of Vibrant Soap a couple of years ago after his presentation.  Plus, so many of the vendors who always attend are so nice and helpful.  Carrie of Nurture Soaps did a color mixing workshop a couple of years ago, that I attended.  The staff from ED are always there and will deliver orders (with no shipping charges) if ordered to be delivered while at SoapCon.  And the prizes and goodie bags that are given out are always fabulous!
> 
> Am I gushing?  Yes.  I do hope to attend again this year, and don't ever want to miss it again.


 
It sounds amazing and I would love to go someday. I really like Dr. Dunn and bought his book. You met Clyde? Isn't he a wonderful person! So very nice, just like in his videos. I met him at the Rustic Escentuals open house and took a picture with him! It is in my media album


----------



## earlene

Steve85569 said:


> earlene,
> Do you have a Harbor Freight store near you?
> Nitrile gloves with coupon for $5 per 100. That's 10 cents per pair for the 5 mil gloves.
> 
> I wait for the sales and buy a box or two. They work well as single use glove for me.



Steve, yes, there is one in the cities.  Are they the kind with an extra long cuff?  I want to try the ones with long cuffs, as I already use the ones with short cuffs, that barely cover my wrist joint.


----------



## Deborah Long

So yesterday I had soap on a stick with a 5 color patchouli/citrus scent.  The best thing about soap on a stick?  Cut early the next morning!  lol


----------



## MGM

Deborah Long said:


> So yesterday I had soap on a stick with a 5 color patchouli/citrus scent.  The best thing about soap on a stick?  Cut early the next morning!  lol


It looks great! And your staging is fantastic! (Someday I may take a photo not on a plastic cutting board in my basement....naaaahhh).
But best of all, I'm sure it smells great...I luvs me some patchouli....


----------



## Deborah Long

@MGM - Thanks!  I'm trying to teach myself how to take better pictures - ones NOT on my cutting board.  This one was easy!  lol
And yes, it DOES smell great!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

I agree your soap looks pretty and so does your background. the colors scent and background work together .  I have to figure out something for taking pictures and maybe get a different phone cuz it doesn't take nice pics


----------



## KiwiMoose

I finished my soap baggie!  I'm gonna try this puppy out in the shower tomorrow.  The cotton I used was a bit thick - so next time I will use 4 ply, or a larger crochet hook. Not bad for a first crochet attempt - I actually ended up with a perfect square before I folded it and stitched it up into a bag


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

is this something you will have to take the soap out of after each use or will dry in the bag?


----------



## DWinMadison

Deborah Long said:


> @MGM - Thanks!  I'm trying to teach myself how to take better pictures - ones NOT on my cutting board.  This one was easy!  lol
> And yes, it DOES smell great!


I’ve been watching YT videos specifically on photographing soap. Learning a lot.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

DWinMadison said:


> I’ve been watching YT videos specifically on photographing soap. Learning a lot.



is there anything there isn't a YT video for?!?!?!?!  gotta love it


----------



## MGM

DWinMadison said:


> I’ve been watching YT videos specifically on photographing soap. Learning a lot.


See, this is one thing that just doesn't interest me. The other things are budgeting, accounting, marketing, properly doing inventory, branding, labelling, and packaging (a much bigger deal for my other products: serums, creams, lotion bars, etc. etc. Soap is easy on that front.). Writing formulations down properly *barely* interests me, but I know it's necessary


----------



## Rune

I am making shower gel right now  I just could not wait any longer for my soy wax, so I desided to make something else instead. And I need shower gel, so that's what I'm cooking in my crockpot. And I needed to find a use for my 50/50 stearic/palmitic acid candle wax, so I made it to be 20% in my recipe (the rest is 20% coconut, 60% olive + 3% citric acid and 2 tbls sugar and 1 silk cocoon). I hope that will give a dense lather. If not, that is okey too. I tried my silk cocoons for the first time, it dissolved smoothly in the lye. I just cut it to pieces and let it soak for a while in the water. But it had a bug inside Luckily it did not end up in my lye.

The phenolphtalein test does still show some pink. Perhaps it must cook some more, perhaps my KoH have more than 90% purity or perhaps one or some of my oils have a lower sap. value than the value from the calculator. I will just let it cook some more, and if it still shows pink, I will either add a tiny bit of olive oil or a tiny bit of citric acid. I will also do a zap test, just to be sure. I did use zero superfat, so I was aware it could be slightly lye heavy. I am no expert on liquid soapmaking at all. This is my second time. But it does look promising this time. I just hope I don't destroy it as I did last time with horrible scents. I have chosen a Kumquat fragrance, since I'm trying to keep things simple to avoid any disasters  I have not sniffed my fragrance yet. I perhaps should do that, it might be horrible. Luckily I have a Kiwi on hand. My other scents are quite advanced compositions, and I know some of them really need a to cure in a soap since I have experienced morphing from horror to absolutely beautiful. I don't want to risk anything by using such scents in liquid soap. So simple fruits it will be.


----------



## DWinMadison

MGM said:


> See, this is one thing that just doesn't interest me. The other things are budgeting, accounting, marketing, properly doing inventory, branding, labelling, and packaging (a much bigger deal for my other products: serums, creams, lotion bars, etc. etc. Soap is easy on that front.). Writing formulations down properly *barely* interests me, but I know it's necessary


For creative types like most of us, it's really hard to turn off the right side of our brains.  I'm a hospital CEO by trade, and I love the creative, strategic-thinking stuff, but hate hate the analytical (accounting,  budgeting, paperwork aspects).  I try to find ways to make the business stuff creative as well, but it has to get done one way of the other.  My wife has agreed to take on more of the record keeping, website, photography tasks, for which I am eternally grateful.  I'm also have to be careful not to let my soap-obsession creep into my 9-to-5 too much.  Technically, I'm salaried, so it really doesn't matter as I am "always on the clock," but there is a time and place for everything.


----------



## Deborah Long

@KiwiMoose - I hope you love yours as much as I love mine!  lol

@MGM - Yes to all that you said!  lol


----------



## earlene

DWinMadison said:


> I’ve been watching YT videos specifically on photographing soap. Learning a lot.



Hey, a dude after my own heart!   Anything about photography draws me in.  As does anything about artistic techniques (of all kinds.)  I've been watching painting techniques the last few days, thinking how to use some of them for soap.  Some yes, some not so much, but they are simply enthralling.

Do you ever do HDR manipulation with your photography?  That's another very addictive technique for artistic expression of one's photography.  Not so great for soap, but boy is it fun with all kinds of other things.  My son got me hooked on it years ago.  My Dad would probably have done, too, but I think it was mostly after his time.  Of course it does take up a lot of space on the hard drive!


----------



## DWinMadison

earlene said:


> Hey, a dude after my own heart!   Anything about photography draws me in.  As does anything about artistic techniques (of all kinds.)  I've been watching painting techniques the last few days, thinking how to use some of them for soap.  Some yes, some not so much, but they are simply enthralling.
> 
> Do you ever do HDR manipulation with your photography?  That's another very addictive technique for artistic expression of one's photography.  Not so great for soap, but boy is it fun with all kinds of other things.  My son got me hooked on it years ago.  My Dad would probably have done, too, but I think it was mostly after his time.  Of course it does take up a lot of space on the hard drive!


I know a lot about a lot... Woodwork is another creative outlet for me as is cooking and, strangely, computer science.  What I know about photography, however, you could stick in a gnat's ear.  My wife has recently started a fashion blot, and has become our family "expert" on photography, and as much as I'd like to pick up one additional hobby, I just don't think I have time.  BUT, being one who cannot resist... what is HDR manipulation?


----------



## earlene

HDR=High Dynamic Range.  Here are a couple of links on the subject.  

https://www.digitaltrends.com/photography/what-is-hdr-photography/
https://www.digitalphotomentor.com/to-hdr-or-not-when-and-if-you-should-use-hdr/
https://expertphotography.com/hdr-photography-tips-improve-photography/

The software I use for HDR is called photomatix pro.


----------



## lenarenee

MGM said:


> See, this is one thing that just doesn't interest me. The other things are budgeting, accounting, marketing, properly doing inventory, branding, labelling, and packaging (a much bigger deal for my other products: serums, creams, lotion bars, etc. etc. Soap is easy on that front.). Writing formulations down properly *barely* interests me, but I know it's necessary


 
Yeah - details and lists and organization - makes my brain shut down !


----------



## cmzaha

Gorgeous socks. Socks are the reason I always wanted to learn to knit so I could make some. Never happened and crochet socks are not nice. 

I did not make anything soapy but did get a gallon of lotion made. I need to make a couple more gallons but this will have to do today. Next I will make another batch of deodorant, since my order of tubes came in yesterday. 

I love this huge stainless steel bowl with a flat bottom because I can heat my oils and butters right in the bowl. 

Happily cooling in it's ice bath


----------



## KiwiMoose

Marilyn Norgart said:


> is this something you will have to take the soap out of after each use or will dry in the bag?


I just chucked in about 5 soap ends that I had lying about ( I always have about 5 on the go in the bathroom and another 4 or 5 at the kitchen sink so they need using up).  The idea is not to take them out - but rather use up the ends that would otherwise be too small.  When all gone i can put it through the washing machine. As mentioned - the cotton is a bit thick so I need to find something thinner next time, otherwise this one will take too long to dry out between uses.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

KiwiMoose said:


> I just chucked in about 5 soap ends that I had lying about ( I always have about 5 on the go in the bathroom and another 4 or 5 at the kitchen sink so they need using up).  The idea is not to take them out - but rather use up the ends that would otherwise be too small.  When all gone i can put it through the washing machine. As mentioned - the cotton is a bit thick so I need to find something thinner next time, otherwise this one will take too long to dry out between uses.



well I never even thought that you would be using ends up--must be cuz I don't have "any" of those laying around DUH


----------



## KiwiMoose

Marilyn Norgart said:


> well I never even thought that you would be using ends up--must be cuz I don't have "any" of those laying around DUH


No, like most people on here - no soap ends lying around


----------



## cmzaha

Managed to get 1.5 gallons of my non oil lotion made today so at least I accomplished a total of 2.5 gallons. Will bottle up Lotions Thursday and Wrap soaps Friday for a weekend Spring Craft Fair.


----------



## Lefty

KiwiMoose said:


> I finished my soap baggie!  I'm gonna try this puppy out in the shower tomorrow.  The cotton I used was a bit thick - so next time I will use 4 ply, or a larger crochet hook. Not bad for a first crochet attempt - I actually ended up with a perfect square before I folded it and stitched it up into a bag
> View attachment 38725
> View attachment 38726


Nice job! Especially for your first attempt at crocheting!

I'm sending out my first newsletter today, so I'm a bit nervous! I know there really isn't anything to be nervous about, I just tend to get anxious whenever I put something new out into the world that I've created (yes, even including an email newsletter


----------



## amd

Lefty said:


> I'm sending out my first newsletter today, so I'm a bit nervous!


I feel ya! I have to get one done today. I try to do one once a month and it's nervewracking every time. Did I say enough? Did I say too much? Or heaven help me, the typos and grammar errors I always find after I've hit send...

Yesterday I got all my listings done, photos edited, and now I'm just sitting back waiting for the sales to roll in  Still waiting for the June show lady to get back to me on some questions that I had about the app (they want proof of car insurance, is my business insurance enough? Can I send photos by email 'cuz I don't have physical to send with the app?). I would really like to do this show, it has an attendance of 15k over two days, only $30 for booth space, and it's about an hour and a half from my house! Today I'm running to the peddlers market over lunch to put out some of my destash items. I don't know if they'll sell there, but at least they're out of my house! I have a custom order for an unscented soap I need to cost out for the customer. I could guess at a quote for her, but I'm a black & white personality so I like to be exact with my pricing so I don't over charge her (I don't think under charging myself would be a problem). I haven't made this soap in 3 years, but it's one of my personal favorites (a gorgeous white unscented soap, so simple and lovely) so I might have to make a bit larger batch to have some for myself... I shouldn't because I have so.much.soap. I suppose I should find time this week to get another batch of sugar scrubs done and some bubble bars just to get them out of the way. Maybe do some packaging for the bubble scoops I found when I was cleaning out the soap dungeon. I should clean out the shelf in the basement entry and see if I can find room in the dungeon for that stuff. Hubby is not happy that I'm spilling to other areas of the house.


----------



## earlene

Car insurance?  Why?  Do they expect you to drive around doing errands for them?

If she won't accept email, you can take a screen shot or use a snipping tool to create an image to send via the app.  The snipping tool built into Windows 10 works great for that.  There are snipping tools for mobile devices also; or you can do a screen shot and maybe send that via your app.


----------



## amd

Yeah, I don't know what's up with needing car insurance with certain dollar coverages. I looked into our insurance (we're required by the state to have insurance) but we don't have the coverage to meet their requirements. Our vehicles are 22 & 24 years old respectively, so we don't carry a huge amount of coverage. I was kind of thinking it was to guarantee that vendors have some kind of coverage, and my business insurance will cover everything way better than the car insurance would.

Oh, duh! Yeah, it just occurred to me I could put the pics in a Word doc and print to mail in the app. I haven't yet found a show that does electronic apps (which is unfortunate because I'd like to pay electronically as well, and would willingly pay the electronic fees to do it.). Thanks @earlene for jogging my brain into "think mode". I think I'm high tech until my old school brain has ideas like "develop photographs"... [smacks forehead]


----------



## Lefty

amd said:


> I feel ya! I have to get one done today. I try to do one once a month and it's nervewracking every time. Did I say enough? Did I say too much? Or heaven help me, the typos and grammar errors I always find after I've hit send...



I'm also planning to do one a month. Yes, its  nervewracking indeed! I proofed and proofed and changed fonts and moved around the layout so many times before sending it. I also wanted to add more to it, but wanted to get it out by today so I had to cut bait at some point! Now its out there in the world...time for the sales to roll in, haha!


----------



## earlene

What were to happen if a vendor didn't actually own a car?  They wouldn't be able to participate?  We have a friend, in San Francisco does not own a car.  He rents a vehicle when he needs one, which is only about once or twice a month on weekends.  He doesn't need his own insurance because he just chooses the rental car agency insurance option.

I just think requiring auto insurance information from someone renting a booth at a fair is unnecessary unless they are using the vehicle to sell out of, like a taco truck or something.  Maybe you can call and ask.  Maybe it's meant only for vendor who sell out of vehicles


----------



## MGM

@amd You sound so busy! How do you have a day job if soap's not your day job?? How do you keep it all together? Wow!


----------



## amd

MGM said:


> How do you have a day job if soap's not your day job?? How do you keep it all together?


Bahahaha! Soapmaking is my "third" job - I have a full-time and a part-time job. Fortunately the part-time job is mostly work from home and I only have to go in one day a week. Mostly I procrastinate the behind the scenes soap biz stuff until I HAVE to do it and then I don't have time to dilly-dally. I always have time to make soap  Fortunately I have a hubby who is really a partner, he jumps in and makes dinner, does housecleaning (he does ALL the laundry), runs kids around when needed. He likes to tell me I'm his trophy wife so he's quite happy if the only thing I do is "look pretty" bahaha! He really does get the short end of the stick on that deal.



earlene said:


> What were to happen if a vendor didn't actually own a car?


I really don't know - having a car around here is a way of life, so I can't imagine someone NOT having one. We don't have reliable public transportation (unless you're going somewhere 8-5) and our weather is craptastic 80% of the year, so it's really hindering to not have your own vehicle. But to the point... car insurance is a ridiculous requirement! Business insurance I can understand needing, but why specifically my car insurance. This lady is ridiculously slow to answer email, so if I don't have an answer I'll have to call tomorrow. I just don't know how staffed the place is, we're still in the office season for tourist trade.


----------



## Dawni

amd said:


> Fortunately I have a hubby who is really a partner, he jumps in and makes dinner, does housecleaning (he does ALL the laundry), runs kids around when needed. He likes to tell me I'm his trophy wife so he's quite happy if the only thing I do is "look pretty" bahaha! He really does get the short end of the stick on that deal.


Where might one get one of those? I'd like one, as well....


----------



## amd

Dawni said:


> Where might one get one of those?


Like I keep telling @Lin19687 I think he's the last of his kind. It took me 19 years to convince him we're perfect for each other and I'm NOT SHARING.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Dawni said:


> Where might one get one of those? I'd like one, as well....


I've got one!  He does most of the housework, almost all of the laundry, and he also bakes, does DIY and makes me soap moulds on request!  I do cook dinner, but that's only because i like cooking, and then he cleans up.  He does suffer somewhat from martyr syndrome though so that can be a bit of a pain


----------



## Dawni

Eh? If one of these endangered species comes strolling by I'll trap him... But I've got no time to go hunting right now so I'll just hope they won't be extinct yet when I do have the time hahaha

Soapy thing:
Gearing up to try a cold process technique in HP. Wish me luck!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Dawni said:


> Eh? If one of these endangered species comes strolling by I'll trap him... But I've got no time to go hunting right now so I'll just hope they won't be extinct yet when I do have the time hahaha
> 
> Soapy thing:
> Gearing up to try a cold process technique in HP. Wish me luck!



so what is this process you speak of?  good luck!! but I don't think you need it!!!


----------



## Dawni

Marilyn Norgart said:


> so what is this process you speak of?  good luck!! but I don't think you need it!!!


Oh I needed it lol.. Started out very good and ended up bleh on top. If it looks remotely like how it's supposed to be I'll tell ya, otherwise I'll say I meant it to look like whatever it turns out looking like hahaha

Edit:
Cut soap is posted!


----------



## amd

Swung by the peddlers market yesterday. Had to pull some stock to make room for the destash items. Have to go back today because of course, the stock I pulled wasn't something I needed to fill an order that came in last night. I had a good sales day yesterday, one soap is almost sold out, sold out of one of the lip balms, so tonight will be making more lip balms and packaging orders. I was going to try to make the challenge soap tonight, but it looks like I have other things to do! Finally heard back from the June show lady. They will take my business insurance, so I should be able to get that app in the mail tomorrow. Will need to find time to sit down with the hubby and make sure I get the right kind of tent (I'll need his input because he's my helper during setup and I need to borrow personal funds to buy the tent, the way my luck goes I would buy the hardest tent to setup). I have a busy weekend ahead, but maybe I can squeeze in my first attempt for the soap challenge at some point.


----------



## Dawni

This





Interesting eh? Let's see what color it results in...


----------



## DWinMadison

Lefty said:


> Nice job! Especially for your first attempt at crocheting!
> 
> I'm sending out my first newsletter today, so I'm a bit nervous! I know there really isn't anything to be nervous about, I just tend to get anxious whenever I put something new out into the world that I've created (yes, even including an email newsletter


I'm working on my e-commerce site and soap blog.  It has brought a lot of second-guessing - things like "Why would anybody want to read what little I have to say about soap, or faith or anything else."  But you just have to realize you DO have a voice and something to share. (Punching myself in the arm a bit here).


----------



## jcandleattic

DWinMadison said:


> I'm working on my e-commerce site and soap blog.  It has brought a lot of second-guessing - things like "Why would anybody want to read what little I have to say about soap, or faith or anything else."  But you just have to realize you DO have a voice and something to share. (Punching myself in the arm a bit here).


Yes, stop second-guessing yourself. If people are on your site, it's because they are looking for what you are selling/saying, so be loud and proud of that.


----------



## earlene

Went to choose molds for next few soap projects and realized I had to put away the cleaned soap supplies from the last project.  Then realized I can't start until the not-yet-cleaned supplies were clean, dry and put away, so started cleaning those.  Began to prepare for some soapmaking today, got distracted doing online research for my soap projects, then got distracted by my online media storage files & started backing up some files that are filling up those accounts (started out while looking for some soaping photos, but quickly went to looking at all photos, so not all soaping related.)

Also spoke with DIL on phone and began a list of what to bring with me if I go to Texas soon (not confirmed and may not be necessary, but just in case.)  Because, of course that would mean I'd need my soaping supplies.


----------



## DWinMadison

Last night I shrink-wrapped (or is it shrank-wrapped...hmmm) and labeled about 100 2.5" x 1.75" travel soaps for swag bags at a conference I'm attending next week (basically announcing and promoting my new soap business to an audience of mostly friends).  I'll deliver those this afternoon.  Then tonight, there is a charity auction which will include the soap basket we provided to raise funds for a nutrition center in Haiti.


----------



## Nanette

amd said:


> Bahahaha! Soapmaking is my "third" job - I have a full-time and a part-time job. Fortunately the part-time job is mostly work from home and I only have to go in one day a week. Mostly I procrastinate the behind the scenes soap biz stuff until I HAVE to do it and then I don't have time to dilly-dally. I always have time to make soap  Fortunately I have a hubby who is really a partner, he jumps in and makes dinner, does housecleaning (he does ALL the laundry), runs kids around when needed. He likes to tell me I'm his trophy wife so he's quite happy if the only thing I do is "look pretty" bahaha! He really does get the short end of the stick on that deal.
> 
> 
> I really don't know - having a car around here is a way of life, so I can't imagine someone NOT having one. We don't have reliable public transportation (unless you're going somewhere 8-5) and our weather is craptastic 80% of the year, so it's really hindering to not have your own vehicle. But to the point... car insurance is a ridiculous requirement! Business insurance I can understand needing, but why specifically my car insurance. This lady is ridiculously slow to answer email, so if I don't have an answer I'll have to call tomorrow. I just don't know how staffed the place is, we're still in the office season for tourist trade.


Sometimes folks want proof of insurance as a way of credit checking you. Silly for a craft show...


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Dawni said:


> This
> View attachment 38790
> 
> Interesting eh? Let's see what color it results in...



waiting on the pics!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deborah Long

Hooky day from work - no, I didn't get in trouble (yet...)!


----------



## DWinMadison

Tried to steal @Terri E ’s incredible AC soap.  I threw the kitchen sink at this one:

Replaced the water above L/W master batch w/ coconut milk
Super-fatted @ 5% with shea butter
Used pumpkin seed oil at 6% (mostly because I had it and it’s really too dark to use for most soaps)
1/2 T. AC / lb of soap
Used kaolin rose clay for the swirl...with a bit of TD to lighten the color from all the dark oils
Tried sodium lactate for the first time.
Expecting to hear an explosion in the back room at any minute 

Scented with 65% tea tree and 35% lavender EOs.

Everything behaved rather nicely. I was expecting some major acceleration based on all the YouTube videos on AC soap.

Photo 1: Oils-hoping to get a start on “black”

Photo 2: Thin trace

Photo 3: Ready to pour

Photo 4: I muffed the top swirl a little trying to clean up the sides with a paper towel...nothing I can’t trim away

I hope you guys have an incredible weekend.


----------



## Deborah Long

DWinMadison said:


> Expecting to hear an explosion in the back room at any minute





You are too funny!  It looks gorgeous!


----------



## Terri E

DWinMadison said:


> Tried to steel @Terri E ’s incredible AC soap.  I threw the kitchen sink at this one:
> 
> Replaced the water above L/W master batch w/ coconut milk
> Super-fatted @ 5% with shea butter
> Used pumpkin seed oil at 6% (mostly because I had it and it’s really too dark to use for most soaps)
> 1/2 T. AC / lb of soap
> Used kaolin rose clay for the swirl...with a bit of TD to lighten the color from all the dark oils
> Tried sodium lactate for the first time.
> Expecting to hear an explosion in the back room at any minute
> 
> Scented with 65% tea tree and 35% lavender EOs.
> 
> Everything behaved rather nicely. I was expecting some major acceleration based on all the YouTube videos on AC soap.
> 
> Oils-hoping to get a start on “black”
> 
> Thin trace
> 
> Ready to pour
> 
> I muffed the top swirl a little trying to clean up the sides with a paper towel...nothing I can’t trim away
> 
> I hope you guys have an incredible weekend.



WOW! Beautiful! I have to say I am impressed  Can't wait to see the cut!


----------



## DWinMadison

Terri E said:


> WOW! Beautiful! I have to say I am impressed  Can't wait to see the cut!


If it works, I owe it all to you, my friend.  If it bombs, I’ll take all the blame. Thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## Terri E

DWinMadison said:


> If it works, I owe it all to you, my friend.  If it bombs, I’ll take all the blame. Thanks for sharing your experience.



You are so kind  I am sure it will be perfect and the next will be even more perfect. We learn as we go right? I am always happy to share. Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Dawni

Marilyn Norgart said:


> waiting on the pics!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sorry for the long wait. Pics and info posted here


----------



## Deborah Long

...and the cut of the wet soap from yesterday!  It was my first attempt at the sink strainer swirl.  I didn't have the same type that I've seen pictures/videos of online, but I think it turned out pretty cute!





Those round bars are HUGE!  lol  6.5 oz


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

like your color combos!!! did you use a 4" tube?  I have been wanting my rounds to weigh more--I figured I either need to go bigger tube or make a cutter that cuts 1.25.  yours look huge compared to your squares   did you have any issues with acceleration towards the end of the pour?


----------



## DWinMadison

Deborah Long said:


> ...and the cut of the wet soap from yesterday!  It was my first attempt at the sink strainer swirl.  I didn't have the same type that I've seen pictures/videos of online, but I think it turned out pretty cute!
> View attachment 38835
> 
> 
> Those round bars are HUGE!  lol  6.5 oz


Save these color combos and make Mardi Gras soap for next February!!


----------



## jcandleattic

The only thing I've done today is cleaned about 3 weeks worth of soaping dishes. It needed to be done. I'm really bad about cleaning up after myself. LOL


----------



## earlene

I am trying to figure out which Castile recipe I used for the soap at my kitchen sink that is cracking.  I know when I made it, but from my notes, I can't figure out if was dual lye with or without vinegar.  It is almost 2.5 years old; you know, I think I can go upstairs and look at one of the labeled soaps and figure this out.  I'd like to know which one it is because it's my first soap I have ever had crack.  It's cracking longitudinally, rather than along the layers (it was a gradient layer soap), so not exactly where I would expect separation to occur in this soap.

So I figured it out.  It is a dual lye (95%NaOH:5%KOH) with salt added, but it was only 9 grams of salt (dissolved in water) in a 750 grams of oil batch.  No vinegar in this batch.  It was a 'full water' or to be precise [28.2% Lye] Concentration batch.  I believe I will update the thread in which I discussed making this particular soap from 2017 to give an update after I upload the photos.  But I'm in the process of putting together video footage, and don't want to mess with the flow of those clips.  So I'll do that later.


----------



## Deborah Long

Marilyn Norgart said:


> did you use a 4" tube



Yes, it was something that originally held coffee.  It did thicken up a little towards the end, but I believe that was because of titanium dioxide that I added.

@DWinMadison - Great idea!  Love Mardi Gras themes!


----------



## DWinMadison

Deborah Long said:


> Yes, it was something that originally held coffee.  It did thicken up a little towards the end, but I believe that was because of titanium dioxide that I added.
> 
> @DWinMadison - Great idea!  Love Mardi Gras themes!



Laissez les bons temps rouler!


----------



## DWinMadison

DWinMadison said:


> Tried to steal @Terri E ’s incredible AC soap.  I threw the kitchen sink at this one:
> 
> Replaced the water above L/W master batch w/ coconut milk
> Super-fatted @ 5% with shea butter
> Used pumpkin seed oil at 6% (mostly because I had it and it’s really too dark to use for most soaps)
> 1/2 T. AC / lb of soap
> Used kaolin rose clay for the swirl...with a bit of TD to lighten the color from all the dark oils
> Tried sodium lactate for the first time.
> Expecting to hear an explosion in the back room at any minute
> 
> Scented with 65% tea tree and 35% lavender EOs.
> 
> Everything behaved rather nicely. I was expecting some major acceleration based on all the YouTube videos on AC soap.
> 
> Photo 1: Oils-hoping to get a start on “black”
> 
> Photo 2: Thin trace
> 
> Photo 3: Ready to pour
> 
> Photo 4: I muffed the top swirl a little trying to clean up the sides with a paper towel...nothing I can’t trim away
> 
> I hope you guys have an incredible weekend.


Charcoal - Tea Tree Soap

Cut pics!
https://www.soapmakingforum.com/index.php?posts/767765/


----------



## Carolyne Thrasher

Marilyn Norgart said:


> that is cool!!!! sounds yummy--does it smell true? hope your migraines settle down for you
> 
> The rootbeer float fo from wsp does smell very true to me. I used an end piece in the shower this morning. The bonus to this fo is the usage rate is super small so you get tons of bang for your buck. Making shave soap with it next.
> 
> 
> Soapy Keepsakes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tried making cupcake soap just for fun. Still need loads of practice...but, not bad for my first try. Also made them using Homemade Oat Milk, the llama embed is a little pitiful, but it works with these mini cupcakes. Just gotta keep trying to master piping skills. View attachment 38599
> 
> 
> 
> ”Not bad” she says . That’s gorgeous!
Click to expand...


----------



## KiwiMoose

Deborah Long said:


> ...and the cut of the wet soap from yesterday!  It was my first attempt at the sink strainer swirl.  I didn't have the same type that I've seen pictures/videos of online, but I think it turned out pretty cute!
> View attachment 38835
> 
> 
> Those round bars are HUGE!  lol  6.5 oz


I have a sink strainer at the ready to try this with a PVC pipe. I can't get a sink strainer small enough to go inside my pipe ( I didn't want to get a bigger pipe for fear of the bars being too big), but the strainer sits on the top perfectly.  You reckon I could just pour from the top in alternating colours and I would get a nice effect like yours?


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

KiwiMoose said:


> I have a sink strainer at the ready to try this with a PVC pipe. I can't get a sink strainer small enough to go inside my pipe ( I didn't want to get a bigger pipe for fear of the bars being too big), but the strainer sits on the top perfectly.  You reckon I could just pour from the top in alternating colours and I would get a nice effect like yours?



I had to trim mine down


----------



## KiwiMoose

Marilyn Norgart said:


> I had to trim mine down


Mine is trimmed but still doesn't fit :-(


----------



## Arimara

Today, I watched a some soap videos to learn how to do a tiger swirl. Naturally, that plan somewhat failed and I ended up watching various  videos including Royal Soaps' Opal Soap.


----------



## KiwiMoose

I made sink strainer ‘column pour’ soap! In a cylinder. With an impression mat. It’s a veritable conglomeration of soaping styles.
The reason it’s column pour is because I cut every second strand out of the strainer so it had four big gaps in it, and when I poured the soap in the centre, it flowed into the gaps and fell down into the cylinder.
Please cross all fingers and toes because I was 7g short of lye, in what was already only 28% lye concentration. Hopefully it will still set!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

KiwiMoose said:


> Mine is trimmed but still doesn't fit :-(



too bad--it might be an interesting our from the top too.  go for it and post pics   now I am curious
oops just looked up and saw that you already did it  looks like it will be interesting and will have another aspect with the mat added--and hopefully it will set up---I found out I have been using less lye all along and it set up nicely. but mon was only .13 (?) less.  so it will be interesting to see how it goes


----------



## earlene

KiwiMoose said:


> I made sink strainer ‘column pour’ soap! In a cylinder. With an impression mat. It’s a veritable conglomeration of soaping styles.
> The reason it’s column pour is because I cut every second strand out of the strainer so it had four big gaps in it, and when I poured the soap in the centre, it flowed into the gaps and fell down into the cylinder.
> Please cross all fingers and toes because I was 7g short of lye, in what was already only 28% lye concentration. Hopefully it will still set!
> View attachment 38841



When I took a soapmaking class, one of the tools we used was a pop bottle (the vernacular here in the midWest for what some call a soda-pop bottle, or a Coke bottle) with hole drilled in the bottom.  The easy thing about that is it fit well at the top of the pringles cans we used as molds.  The hard thing about it of course was to have someone drill the holes, which was no biggy for our instructor as her husband did it for her.  Then of course, someone had to drink the soda-pop first.  Personally I am anti-soda-pop and don't drink it, but a water bottle would work just as well.

So I went searching for a plastic sink strainer lately and none of our local WalMarts have any on the shelves!  I saw lots of them not that long ago, and now I can't find a one.  After watching so many acrylic painting artists doing fabulous designs using them, I wanted to give it a try in soap myself, but I couldn't find a single plastic sink drainer in my search.  Bummer.  I guess I will have to look further afield.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

earlene said:


> When I took a soapmaking class, one of the tools we used was a pop bottle (the vernacular here in the midWest for what some call a soda-pop bottle, or a Coke bottle) with hole drilled in the bottom.  The easy thing about that is it fit well at the top of the pringles cans we used as molds.  The hard thing about it of course was to have someone drill the holes, which was no biggy for our instructor as her husband did it for her.  Then of course, someone had to drink the soda-pop first.  Personally I am anti-soda-pop and don't drink it, but a water bottle would work just as well.
> 
> So I went searching for a plastic sink strainer lately and none of our local WalMarts have any on the shelves!  I saw lots of them not that long ago, and now I can't find a one.  After watching so many acrylic painting artists doing fabulous designs using them, I wanted to give it a try in soap myself, but I couldn't find a single plastic sink drainer in my search.  Bummer.  I guess I will have to look further afield.



yeah I have been seeing those videos also--I would love to do one on a round wood for a table top!!
I got my strainer in the grocery store--have you checked there?


----------



## earlene

Our small town grocery store doesn't carry much that I like, so I usually have to go to the cities to do my major grocery shopping.  And since I tend to do more grocery shopping at the Walmart Supercenter that's where I looked after my small town Walmart was a flop.  I figured I'd try Dollar General (in town) next and then whatever other stores that my cross my path, but that tends to make shopping into a multi-store and all-day event as I drive all over creation looking for some illusive item.  I do it now and again as needed, of course, but for now I'm looking on Amazon.  They have a huge variety of options, and it takes less time than driving all over the county.  But who knows, I may end up owning an un-precidented collection of sink strainers before this is all over!

I do have one silicone sink strainer I bought some time ago, but it only has round holes, and I find that boring, but I did try it twice.  But the soap got too thick too fast (both times, two different recipes even).  I want to try the longer slotted holes style.  I may also try with a mini-colander that I use for travel.  Of course, then I won't be able to use it for food anymore because the odor of Fragrance oils tend to put me off when preparing a salad or what-not. 

The journey continues.

Edit:
Look here!  Amazon even has these as listed for 'acrylic pouring strainers' - a variety pack.  Close to what I was looking for all in one set!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

earlene said:


> Our small town grocery store doesn't carry much that I like, so I usually have to go to the cities to do my major grocery shopping.  And since I tend to do more grocery shopping at the Walmart Supercenter that's where I looked after my small town Walmart was a flop.  I figured I'd try Dollar General (in town) next and then whatever other stores that my cross my path, but that tends to make shopping into a multi-store and all-day event as I drive all over creation looking for some illusive item.  I do it now and again as needed, of course, but for now I'm looking on Amazon.  They have a huge variety of options, and it takes less time than driving all over the county.  But who knows, I may end up owning an un-precidented collection of sink strainers before this is all over!
> 
> I do have one silicone sink strainer I bought some time ago, but it only has round holes, and I find that boring, but I did try it twice.  But the soap got too thick too fast (both times, two different recipes even).  I want to try the longer slotted holes style.  I may also try with a mini-colander that I use for travel.  Of course, then I won't be able to use it for food anymore because the odor of Fragrance oils tend to put me off when preparing a salad or what-not.
> 
> The journey continues.
> 
> Edit:
> Look here!  Amazon even has these as listed for 'acrylic pouring strainers' - a variety pack.  Close to what I was looking for all in one set!



I had to cut the holes on the one I bought with my clippers, silicone might be fairly easy to trim the holes to different shapes.


----------



## steffamarie

Already tried out a tiger stripe for the May challenge!! I think I'll end up redoing it before the entry but oh my goodness the FO combo that I used is AMAZING. 2/3 Champagne from Nurture and 1/3 Limelight from Bulk Apothecary. Smells so citrusy and effervescent and I just adore it!!


----------



## Bladesmith

Been working on designing a label for my soaps. Not sure if I will ever sell but I'd like to have them labelled for friends/family/etc.

I prefer the HP method and, for some reason, just don't have much interest in making soap the CP way. I'm not big into designs and such but have had some really good success making very fluid HP if I do decide to get fancy.


----------



## earlene

Bladesmith said:


> Been working on designing a label for my soaps. Not sure if I will ever sell but I'd like to have them labelled for friends/family/etc.
> 
> I prefer the HP method and, for some reason, just don't have much interest in making soap the CP way. I'm not big into designs and such but have had some really good success making very fluid HP if I do decide to get fancy.
> 
> 
> View attachment 38844



I like that label, *Bladesmith*!  Great logo.


----------



## Bladesmith

earlene said:


> I like that label, *Bladesmith*!  Great logo.



Thanks! I went through a bunch of iterations but I settled on "simple". Still working on all the other text on it. 

Cody


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

made a tiger soap today--spearmint/cedarwood (like the scent) not a fan out how it came out--will probably try again. I used a slab and I was so busy with what the pour looked like I over filled it  yikes what a mess


----------



## KiwiMoose

Bladesmith said:


> Been working on designing a label for my soaps. Not sure if I will ever sell but I'd like to have them labelled for friends/family/etc.
> 
> I prefer the HP method and, for some reason, just don't have much interest in making soap the CP way. I'm not big into designs and such but have had some really good success making very fluid HP if I do decide to get fancy.
> 
> 
> View attachment 38844


Love that label - the image is perfect!


----------



## KiwiMoose

earlene said:


> Our small town grocery store doesn't carry much that I like, so I usually have to go to the cities to do my major grocery shopping.  And since I tend to do more grocery shopping at the Walmart Supercenter that's where I looked after my small town Walmart was a flop.  I figured I'd try Dollar General (in town) next and then whatever other stores that my cross my path, but that tends to make shopping into a multi-store and all-day event as I drive all over creation looking for some illusive item.  I do it now and again as needed, of course, but for now I'm looking on Amazon.  They have a huge variety of options, and it takes less time than driving all over the county.  But who knows, I may end up owning an un-precidented collection of sink strainers before this is all over!
> 
> I do have one silicone sink strainer I bought some time ago, but it only has round holes, and I find that boring, but I did try it twice.  But the soap got too thick too fast (both times, two different recipes even).  I want to try the longer slotted holes style.  I may also try with a mini-colander that I use for travel.  Of course, then I won't be able to use it for food anymore because the odor of Fragrance oils tend to put me off when preparing a salad or what-not.
> 
> The journey continues.
> 
> Edit:
> Look here!  Amazon even has these as listed for 'acrylic pouring strainers' - a variety pack.  Close to what I was looking for all in one set!


The one I used was exactly like the red one in this pic Earlene.  Only I snipped out every second piece (two lines forming one at the base) so that I had four 'holes'.  I thought the strainer as it stands was a little bit too fine if the batter got thick.  I had that problem when i did the colander pour for my granite soap - as the batter got thicker it was very hard to pour through the colander and I hard to start pushing it through which created a lot more work.


----------



## kaysejean

Worked on some top decorations for some nerdy companion cube/portal soaps I made.
I must have been on auto pilot, because it would have been easier to make a long embed like piece out of the soap dough and then slice it into disks once it hardened, but instead I rolled it out, cut coins with a bottle top turned cookie cutter, and then hand cut the heart shape that I'll now need to fill with pink.
Oh well, too late now. This, among other things, is why I shouldn't soap after 1 am...


----------



## msunnerstood

Im making Dog soap tonight. Have some customers requesting Baby Bum Butter which I had special made for a friend so luckily I have a recipe.


----------



## Steve85569

earlene said:


> Steve, yes, there is one in the cities.  Are they the kind with an extra long cuff?  I want to try the ones with long cuffs, as I already use the ones with short cuffs, that barely cover my wrist joint.



No, they are just past the wrist. I need to be careful to not get too carried away whilst soaping.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Steve85569 said:


> No, they are just past the wrist. I need to be careful to not get too carried away whilst soaping.


Cover me! I’m going in...

This is very exciting! Can’t wait to cut my strainer pour. Unfortunately I may have to wait another day or two, due to the low lye content.


----------



## msunnerstood

KiwiMoose said:


> Cover me! I’m going in...
> 
> This is very exciting! Can’t wait to cut my strainer pour. Unfortunately I may have to wait another day or two, due to the low lye content.
> View attachment 38847
> View attachment 38848


How do you keep your round soaps from is shaping during cure?


----------



## KiwiMoose

msunnerstood said:


> How do you keep your round soaps from is shaping during cure?


I only just took it out of the PVC pipe Ms.  It's been in there for 24hrs - but not quite hard enough to take the silicone mat off yet, or to cut.


----------



## Dawni

I received some second hand molds, and a cutting guide today!

Can't wait to make me some soleseifes.. Been wanting rectangular single cavity molds for those. 



KiwiMoose said:


> Cover me! I’m going in...
> 
> This is very exciting! Can’t wait to cut my strainer pour. Unfortunately I may have to wait another day or two, due to the low lye content.
> View attachment 38847
> View attachment 38848


Oooh exciting! Look at those colors..


----------



## Susie

Finished packaging ~300 bars for family and friends.  Shrink wrap is wonderful, just sayin'!  Now onto boxing and shipping.


----------



## earlene

KiwiMoose said:


> Cover me! I’m going in...
> 
> This is very exciting! Can’t wait to cut my strainer pour. Unfortunately I may have to wait another day or two, due to the low lye content.
> View attachment 38847
> View attachment 38848



I think I have that exact same silicone mat!  I've used it twice this week.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

I cant wait to see the cut Kiwi--looks like it is going to be pretty


----------



## amd

jcandleattic said:


> The only thing I've done today is cleaned about 3 weeks worth of soaping dishes. It needed to be done. I'm really bad about cleaning up after myself. LOL



This is me today. Soooo me, and no time to do it. I have yoga class over my lunch, and two orchestra concerts tonight (seriously, whose idea was it to have two concerts on the same night at two different venues with no time between to even eat?? It's going to be pushing 9pm before we get done and can eat...) If you see the dish fairy, please send her my way! On other notes, I made 4 small batches of lip balm over the weekend. I should have made soap yesterday, but well... dishes. On the schedule for this week (maybe... I also have a video conference weds evening and have to work the second job on Thursday): Tiger stripe challenge and a custom order. Would like to get a sugar scrub batch made, and labels for the before mentioned lip balms done, but I suspect life will have other plans.


----------



## jcandleattic

msunnerstood said:


> How do you keep your round soaps from is shaping during cure?


I lay them flat down and rotate them instead of standing them on the edge. Then I just flip them every couple days to a week, until about 5 weeks, then they are hard enough to stand on their edges without flattening out.


----------



## DWinMadison

Bladesmith said:


> Been working on designing a label for my soaps. Not sure if I will ever sell but I'd like to have them labelled for friends/family/etc.
> 
> I prefer the HP method and, for some reason, just don't have much interest in making soap the CP way. I'm not big into designs and such but have had some really good success making very fluid HP if I do decide to get fancy.
> 
> 
> View attachment 38844



Very nice. Great graphic but leaves lots of white space, which I prefer


----------



## DWinMadison

Actually, I’m lounging around the pool in paradise, but the resort where we’re staying features a whole line of papaya products (transparent bath soap, cp facial soap, lotions, etc.)  The brand is “Paya”  I’m mot much for fruity soaps other than citrus, but I gotta say this stuff smells really nice.  Interestingly, they only list partial ingredients (“includes blah, blah plus other natural ingredients,” which tells me they are likely not available via retail. But still, I like the papaya scent, and it’s definitely papaya—y.


----------



## DWinMadison

KiwiMoose said:


> Cover me! I’m going in...
> 
> This is very exciting! Can’t wait to cut my strainer pour. Unfortunately I may have to wait another day or two, due to the low lye content.
> View attachment 38847
> View attachment 38848


Those are gonna be nice!  On the short lye, even if it sets, aren’t you afraid it could be a little oily in use? I mean that sounds like “super-duper”fatting.


----------



## earlene

I cut little tiny soap shapes yesterday & today.  So much yesterday that my back was really bothering me, so today I only did it for a short time.  I have more to do, but will wait until tomorrow.   My back always hurts if I stand for too long.  My plan is to use these shapes as embellishments for future soaps.

Had plans to make soap today, but it's already after 4pm and I have not started, so not sure I will today.  I did spend a lot of time watching soapmaking videos and reading soapmaking material, so lots of fun while sitting down.  Also spoke with my eldest son for awhile (not soap related.)  Also mopped the floor & cleaned the bottom of my shoes when I realized I had tracked some soap bits around on the kitchen floor.


----------



## KiwiMoose

DWinMadison said:


> Those are gonna be nice!  On the short lye, even if it sets, aren’t you afraid it could be a little oily in use? I mean that sounds like “super-duper”fatting.


Yes. But I couldn’t go and get more lye so I figured it was worth the risk. Fingers crossed!


----------



## DWinMadison

KiwiMoose said:


> Yes. But I couldn’t go and get more lye so I figured it was worth the risk. Fingers crossed!


I know you. It will be groundbreaking research that will forever change how soap is made. Can’t wait to see it.


----------



## KiwiSoap

I haven't been able to make soap lately (been on holiday **yay**, been sick _#cough#_, run out of Shea butter and out of space on my racks) but I have continued monitoring my soaps and am finally getting to try them out! Used @KiwiMoose's soy wax soap this morning, so many bubbles, love it!
Last weekend I made my first attempt at a Lotion Bar, seemed a must when we headed into colder weather, and I'd seen the idea pop up more than a few times in my time here. (Made much more than I expected, hence the small moulds but they make nice testers!)






I've also been working through the *Introduction to Making Cosmetics* course linked to in another thread a few weeks back. It's interesting -- with lessons from ChemistsCorner.com's Perry Romanowski, MakingSkincare.com's Jane Barber and swiftcraftymonkey.blog's Susan Nichols -- but it is slowly delivered, modules get unlocked weekly from when you start (so if you think you may be interested and even if you don't have time at the moment, sign up now!)

Happy Soaping!


----------



## msunnerstood

I cut my first attempt at tiger swirl In HP and while it isnt terrible, I need to tweak the technique a bit for HP. Ill be doing another batch tomorrow night.


----------



## KiwiMoose

KiwiSoap said:


> I haven't been able to make soap lately (been on holiday **yay**, been sick _#cough#_, run out of Shea butter and out of space on my racks) but I have continued monitoring my soaps and am finally getting to try them out! Used @KiwiMoose's soy wax soap this morning, so many bubbles, love it!
> Last weekend I made my first attempt at a Lotion Bar, seemed a must when we headed into colder weather, and I'd seen the idea pop up more than a few times in my time here. (Made much more than I expected, hence the small moulds but they make nice testers!)
> View attachment 38854
> 
> 
> I've also been working through the *Introduction to Making Cosmetics* course linked to in another thread a few weeks back. It's interesting -- with lessons from ChemistsCorner.com's Perry Romanowski, MakingSkincare.com's Jane Barber and swiftcraftymonkey.blog's Susan Nichols -- but it is slowly delivered, modules get unlocked weekly from when you start (so if you think you may be interested and even if you don't have time at the moment, sign up now!)
> 
> Happy Soaping!


How’s the ‘drag’ you reported in earlier testing?


----------



## KiwiSoap

KiwiMoose said:


> How’s the ‘drag’ you reported in earlier testing?


I had completely forgotten about that and in fact I had to go back to wash my hands with it and check ... the bubbles are silky soft and plentiful, lovely to use! I think what I'd encountered before was a bar that was too young with coconut oil _and_ a low superfat, giving the 'squeaky clean' feel. The cure seems to have smoothed all that out, good things certainly take a little time! Thank you so much for sharing your recipe with us!


----------



## KiwiMoose

KiwiSoap said:


> I had completely forgotten about that and in fact I had to go back to wash my hands with it and check ... the bubbles are silky soft and plentiful, lovely to use! I think what I'd encountered before was a bar that was too young with coconut oil _and_ a low superfat, giving the 'squeaky clean' feel. The cure seems to have smoothed all that out, good things certainly take a little time! Thank you so much for sharing your recipe with us!


No probs! So glad you like it. 
Meanwhile this one is testing my patience. Still a bit gooey when I peel the mat off so will have to leave it yet another day. I SO want to cut it to see the pattern inside.


----------



## DWinMadison

Here’s the view from my balcony this morning in Sandestin, FL. It beautiful here!  In the village on the property, there is a nice soap and bath shoppe, so of course I had to stop in and sniff around (literally).  It appears to be locally owned.  It was quiet, clean and well organized...no other customers while we were there.  IMHO the soap was pretty basic fare-mostly coconut/palm/olive, 1 or 2-scent combos with some rudimentary swirling...nothing “artful” and each is priced at $10.95 for maybe a 3.5 oz bar.  That’s not to disparage a fellow soap maker, as I know the rent in a resort village like this must be astronomical, and I love the smell of capitalism in the morning! It’s a great market...relatively wealthy tourists in a place famous for its humidity, where we all take at least two showers/baths a day.  They had a nice assortment of bath bombs, salt scrubs and some lotions, lip balms, etc  as well as a small selection of transparent soaps.  I could SO do this!


----------



## Susie

DWinMadison said:


> Here’s the view from my balcony this morning in Sandestin, FL. It beautiful here!  In the village on the property, there is a nice soap and bath shoppe, so of course I had to stop in a sniff around (literally).  It appears to be locally owned.  It was quiet, clean and well organized...no other customers while we were there.  IMHO the soap was pretty basic fare-mostly coconut/palm/olive, 1 or 2-scent combos with some rudimentary swirling...nothing “artful” and each is priced at $10.95 for maybe a 3.5 oz bar.  That’s not to disparage a fellow soap maker, as I know the rent in a resort village like this must be astronomical, and I love the smell of capitalism in the morning! It’s a great market...relatively wealthy tourists in a place famous for its humidity, where we all take at least two showers/baths a day.  They had a nice assortment of bath bombs, salt scrubs and some lotions, lip balms, etc  as well as a small selection of transparent soaps.  I could SO do this!



That is sort of my dream eventually.  Get a nice little shop in a tiny little niche market that makes enough to buy supplies and pay help.  Maybe one of my children...


----------



## earlene

DWinMadison said:


> Here’s the view from my balcony this morning in Sandestin, FL. It beautiful here!  In the village on the property, there is a nice soap and bath shoppe, so of course I had to stop in and sniff around (literally).  It appears to be locally owned.  It was quiet, clean and well organized...no other customers while we were there.  IMHO the soap was pretty basic fare-mostly coconut/palm/olive, 1 or 2-scent combos with some rudimentary swirling...nothing “artful” and each is priced at $10.95 for maybe a 3.5 oz bar.  That’s not to disparage a fellow soap maker, as I know the rent in a resort village like this must be astronomical, and I love the smell of capitalism in the morning! It’s a great market...relatively wealthy tourists in a place famous for its humidity, where we all take at least two showers/baths a day.  They had a nice assortment of bath bombs, salt scrubs and some lotions, lip balms, etc  as well as a small selection of transparent soaps.  I could SO do this!



Have you been to the Hard Rock Cafe nearby?  I think it was the smallest Hard Rock I've ever been to.  We were there about 4 years ago.  Have a great day.


----------



## atiz

I finally made some soap today. It was originally planned to be a gradient pour, but it was a bit difficult with the clay and ended up more like 2 layers... oh well. It smell nice (lavender-bergamot) and lathers quite well already for being a 8-hr young baby.


----------



## msunnerstood

I am making my 2nd attempt at a tiger swirl tonight in HP (Fingers crossed)

I also have an order to go out and another for a Baby Shower Basket with Baby Bum Butter for Baby and Body Butter for mom. I adding a few baby related things and dressing it up tonight as well. I dont need to sleep right?


----------



## Lin19687

Just measured out the oils for 4 batches to do tomorrow, water and lye (not mixed yet I like it fresh)


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

I got 80 bars in their bags and was going to shrink wrap  but son and girl friend took me out for supper and I had a few margaritas so the shrink wrapping part will have to wait until tomorrow


----------



## MGM

Marilyn Norgart said:


> I got 80 bars in their bags and was going to shrink wrap  but son and girl friend took me out for supper and I had a few margaritas so the shrink wrapping part will have to wait until tomorrow


@Marilyn Norgart ! Don't drink and shrink!!!!!


----------



## Misschief

MGM said:


> @Marilyn Norgart ! Don't drink and shrink!!!!!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

MGM said:


> @Marilyn Norgart ! Don't drink and shrink!!!!!



good advice--I have enough trouble shrinkwrapping with out the margs


----------



## Dawni

Marilyn Norgart said:


> good advice--I have enough trouble shrinkwrapping with out the margs


Enjoy the drinks though lol don't think about the shrinking just yet 

No soapy thing for a few days now, not been well enough to do so.. Just lather tests of some 2 month old bars.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Dawni said:


> Enjoy the drinks though lol don't think about the shrinking just yet
> 
> No soapy thing for a few days now, not been well enough to do so.. Just lather tests of some 2 month old bars.



sorry you aren't feeling well--get better quick!!!


----------



## MGM

Took a half day off to make some soap....and dozens of cupcakes for son's school party....and prepare a bunch of kebabs to grill....and go to the gym....and catch up on filing papers....and make some phone calls....that sounds like about half a day's activities, amirite??


----------



## Kari Howie

KiwiMoose said:


> No probs! So glad you like it.
> Meanwhile this one is testing my patience. Still a bit gooey when I peel the mat off so will have to leave it yet another day. I SO want to cut it to see the pattern inside.
> View attachment 38855


Can you put it in the freezer for a few hours and then slice it while it’s frozen?


----------



## amd

Dishes got done! Now moving on to figuring out when I can do what. I thought I was going to do a yoga class tonight, but then remembered that I have an optional video conference with China tonight. Have to find out if the engineer is coming into the office or doing it from home. If he's doing it from home I'll probably ask him to send me a summary of the VC and just stay home (I don't have capabilities for VC at home and don't have permission to access the VC room). Then will have to decide yoga or soap. I'm feeling like soap.
So the soapy list is:
*Custom order uncolored unscented AVJ with a bit of AVgel* - so easy to make and so satisfying to create a white bar. I think I might use the impression lace mat just to give it some fancy.
*Watermelon cupcakes* - These have been on my list since I successfully did a watermelon bar, and I finally found the perfect watermelon lemonade scent.
*Tiger Stripe Challenge soap* - I tweaked my usual recipe from 65% hard oils down to 45% so will have to see if that was enough to get a good flow. I've done this technique two times before, surprisingly with a beer soap for one of them. I think the FO decelerated a bit because I had way more working time than usual with a beer soap. I'll try it first with the FO I picked (new, don't know what it will do in my recipe) and if I have to do a second go I'll try it with the tweaked recipe and the beer soap FO (the old version of Candle Science Green Tea Lemongrass, I picked up another bottle when it was on sale 50% off).
And still have a batch of sugar scrub I'd like to get done and the lip balm labeling/shrink wrapping. Oh and a batch of bubble bars.


----------



## Lin19687

Tonight I will be making the 4 batches I got all set to go.
Now to figure out what sent I want to do and color while I am here at work bored like @amd


----------



## steffamarie

Home sick from work after being up half the night with awful stomach pains. Feeling better now and I'm contemplating making a couple batches of soap...I'd like to redo my tiger stripe for the challenge, and there are a few other techniques I'd like to try. Cut yesterday's loaf of Cucumber Melon this morning and it turned out spectacular.


----------



## amd

@Lin19687 still bored today! Let me design your soap! bahaha


----------



## Lin19687

@amd  please... I have been playing with recipes all day, now just trying to keep up with figuring out which scent to flavor tonight's 4 batches


----------



## KiwiMoose

Woot!  I cut it!https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/very-proud-mama.74972/


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

I finally got all the soap shrink-wrapped.  I have decided I have a love hate relationship with shrink-wrapping.  I have been trying to figure out if the heat gun needs to cool down every once in a while.  I can be moving along-everything going good--and then bammo. I start getting holes grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  the bags I just got don't seem to have an air hole in them so I was clipping a corner off.  would it work if I just put a pin through a bunch at one time?


----------



## Misschief

Marilyn Norgart said:


> I finally got all the soap shrink-wrapped.  I have decided I have a love hate relationship with shrink-wrapping.  I have been trying to figure out if the heat gun needs to cool down every once in a while.  I can be moving along-everything going good--and then bammo. I start getting holes grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  the bags I just got don't seem to have an air hole in them so I was clipping a corner off.  would it work if I just put a pin through a bunch at one time?


Pull back. As your heat gun gets hotter, pull back to create more distance. I use a pin to create a couple of holes in each "pouch".


----------



## earlene

Right, I hold my bars by hand and my fingers can feel the heat.  When close enough to melt holes into the shrinkwrap, it's also a bit too hot form my fingers.  So I gauge distance based on the heat my fingers feel.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

earlene said:


> Right, I hold my bars by hand and my fingers can feel the heat.  When close enough to melt holes into the shrinkwrap, it's also a bit too hot form my fingers.  So I gauge distance based on the heat my fingers feel.



that makes sense--my fingers got hot a few times


----------



## msunnerstood

My Husband has decided my project for tonight. I was going through and weeding out wax tarts from inventory that had faded in scent and he decides he wants me to make him some container candles out of the wax. Ive never made candles before, so wish me luck..

Also cut my loaf of Serenity soap this morning, Better on the tiger stripe but not entry better. Good thing these challenges are a month long...


----------



## Misschief

msunnerstood said:


> My Husband has decided my project for tonight. I was going through and weeding out wax tarts from inventory that had faded in scent and he decides he wants me to make him some container candles out of the wax. Ive never made candles before, so wish me luck..
> 
> Also cut my loaf of Serenity soap this morning, Better on the tiger stripe but not entry better. Good thing these challenges are a month long...


Wishing you luck!


----------



## Dawni

Marilyn Norgart said:


> sorry you aren't feeling well--get better quick!!!


Thanks love 

Feeling much better so I tidied up my soap supplies area and the dining room, and noticed the bananas in the basket are too soft and overripe to eat. I'm thinking of a banana soleseife, or maybe HP instead.......

Should I? Lol


----------



## KiwiMoose

Dawni said:


> Thanks love
> 
> Feeling much better so I tidied up my soap supplies area and the dining room, and noticed the bananas in the basket are too soft and overripe to eat. I'm thinking of a banana soleseife, or maybe HP instead.......
> 
> Should I? Lol


Ewwww.

Banana cake - yes.  Banana soap - no.


----------



## Lin19687

Ended up making 6 batches last night because I was having so much fun !
last batch I missed the FO input   But hope it will be a cute no scent/color soap


----------



## Dawni

KiwiMoose said:


> Ewwww.
> 
> Banana cake - yes.  Banana soap - no.


Lols it's been done though.. Found a really lovely soap on a German site, and here as well, in fact. 

Lemme think about it some more lols


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Dawni said:


> Lols it's been done though.. Found a really lovely soap on a German site, and here as well, in fact.
> 
> Lemme think about it some more lols



I vote for the banana bread too!!!!  dangit Kiwi now I want banana bread


----------



## dibbles

Dawni said:


> Thanks love
> 
> Feeling much better so I tidied up my soap supplies area and the dining room, and noticed the bananas in the basket are too soft and overripe to eat. I'm thinking of a banana soleseife, or maybe HP instead.......
> 
> Should I? Lol


Do both  I've read somewhere about using banana puree in soap, and you probably wouldn't have to use much, and still have bananas left for muffins or cake.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

well Dawni if you must--let us know how it turns out


----------



## Kari Howie

steffamarie said:


> Home sick from work after being up half the night with awful stomach pains. Feeling better now and I'm contemplating making a couple batches of soap...I'd like to redo my tiger stripe for the challenge, and there are a few other techniques I'd like to try. Cut yesterday's loaf of Cucumber Melon this morning and it turned out spectacular.


You poor thing! I hope you’re back to 100% soon.


----------



## DWinMadison

...


----------



## Lin19687

DWinMadison said:


> The sugars would probably make great lather, but I wouldnt expect it to have much longevity. I guess the question is, “why?”  What are you hoping to gain?  Is it pure experimentation?  Or, does adding banana to soap bring some added benefit that you’ve read about?  Nothing wrong with either motive...just wondering.


I think you quoted me by mistake?


----------



## amd

Dawni said:


> I'm thinking of a banana soleseife, or maybe HP instead.......





KiwiMoose said:


> Banana soap - no.





DWinMadison said:


> but I wouldnt expect it to have much longevity.



Banana soap YES! It's lovely. I used 1 oz PPO. I made 4 batches 2 years ago, I still have some of the 4th batch (I made 18 bars of that batch, lol) and no problems aging. Just make sure the banana is well smashed, I used my stick blender to get the chunks out before I added to the oils, and then blended well into the oils before adding lye.





Here's a picture taken of it at 1 year old. (Note: I did not take this picture, it was for a magazine so done by professionals, lol.) What makes it great, the lather, there is a different skin feel - I don't want to say it's moisturizing, but it definitely cleanses differently than my recipe without banana and rinses off nicely. I use animal fats in my soap so I usually feel like there's a bit of a film on my skin (not a bad film, just not squeaky clean), but this didn't leave the film. Which reminds me, I should get this soap out for summer use...

My soapy stuff: I made soap! I got the custom order done and the tiger stripe challenge. It went well-ish. The FO wasn't mean, and the recipe modification was fluid enough that I only had trouble towards the end. My pours were a bit thicker than I wanted, but I wasn't in the most patient mood last night either (irritated with work video conference call). I will probably have another go at it with this recipe. I figured the recipe would stay fluid enough when I opened the master batch container and saw it was liquidy - my regular masterbatch is like pudding right now. I haven't cut either soap yet. They were still warm this morning and a bit soft. I'll have to wait and cut after work. I have the soap itchies right now, so I might work on some embeds if I have time tonight.


----------



## DWinMadison

Lin19687 said:


> I think you quoted me by mistake?


Yes.  Sorry.


----------



## jcandleattic

Dawni said:


> I'm thinking of a banana soleseife, or maybe HP instead.......


I have a soaper friend that makes a 'banana milk' and soaps with that all the time. It's lovely. Not sure if you mean banana scented, banana puree or a banana type liquid. Either way, I like the idea...


----------



## KiwiMoose

@amd I stand corrected. I just think of the way mashed bananas go if you leave them out...


----------



## KiwiMoose

Took Molly to a holistic vet 110kms away today. I popped in to a soap supplier and got these items while I was there:


----------



## DWinMadison

KiwiMoose said:


> Took Molly to a holistic vet 110kms away today. I popped in to a soap supplier and got these items while I was there:
> View attachment 38909
> View attachment 38910


Looks like it’s “on” this weekend.


----------



## DWinMadison

Home from Florida. Found some incredible surprises in my mailbox from a soap buddy. 

Been researching translucent soap. Thinking that might be tomorrow’s project.


----------



## Kari Howie

DWinMadison said:


> ...


...and?


----------



## Lin19687

Got things ready for more batches last night.  Soaping after work today after a stop at Costco on the way home


----------



## DWinMadison

Kari Howie said:


> ...and?


Nothing. I had misquoted a fellow member, and there’s no “delete” option for posts.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Lin19687 said:


> Got things ready for more batches last night.  Soaping after work today after a stop at Costco on the way home



I did the same--got ready for today.  went shopping for flowers and some soapy things I need...….now my feet hurt so I need to sit for awhile.  I would like to get at least three batches done today. and since its too cold here to plant the flowers I got, I want to just make soap every day


----------



## DWinMadison

Tonight is all about lining molds and getting set for tomorrow’s adventure in translucent soap.


----------



## Lin19687

Marilyn Norgart said:


> I did the same--got ready for today.  went shopping for flowers and some soapy things I need...….now my feet hurt so I need to sit for awhile.  I would like to get at least three batches done today. and since its too cold here to plant the flowers I got, I want to just make soap every day


Lol, I need to pick up the coconut milk as I have 1 can left so that is not going to work at all for a 8 batch session  
FYI Costco has the 6 pack of Thai Kitchen Organic CM, here it is about $9


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

there is a Costco opening here soon!!!


----------



## lenarenee

KiwiMoose said:


> Took Molly to a holistic vet 110kms away today. I popped in to a soap supplier and got these items while I was there:
> View attachment 38909
> View attachment 38910



Oooo....that purple!!!!  Quick , make some purple soap and post pictures!


----------



## amd

What's left of this week's to do list:
*Watermelon cupcakes* - These have been on my list since I successfully did a watermelon bar, and I finally found the perfect watermelon lemonade scent.
*Tiger Stripe Challenge soap* - My first go turned out ok, but I think I could do better. I'll take another stab at it this weekend.
*sugar scrub - *Finally picked out a scent, so after stopping at the store to pick up some sugar, these will be on the go list.
*Lip balm* shrink wrapping, I tweaked my labels last night and got them printed and put on.
*bubble bars - *pineapple shaped and scented. Should go well in a gift basket with coconut cream lip balm, and the lemongrass kiwi sugar scrub I'm going to make.


----------



## cmzaha

I like banana in soap and the looks of the little seeds. 
I managed to get one good batch of Mango Papaya made and the gremlins took over the second batch.  I Don't Have Time for Gremlins.... Just need to get soaps restocked


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

I haven't done anything yet but just got my FOs from Nuture.  one was Lime Cilantro--wow its smells Limey  am going to try making coconut milk soap with it tonight and maybe try another tiger swirl--just cant decide on the fragrance for sure


----------



## Bladesmith

Tried my first multi-color loaf today. Kinda winged it on the swirls. Got more practice to do. This was hot processed and colored with clays.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Bladesmith said:


> Tried my first multi-color loaf today. Kinda winged it on the swirls. Got more practice to do. This was hot processed and colored with clays.
> 
> View attachment 38914



good job!!!


----------



## DWinMadison

Bladesmith said:


> Tried my first multi-color loaf today. Kinda winged it on the swirls. Got more practice to do. This was hot processed and colored with clays.
> 
> View attachment 38914


That’s incredible for hot process. Nice job,friend


----------



## Susie

Not going to be making soap until at least mid June.  Had cataract surgery on my right eye today, left eye is next Friday.  So activity restrictions have me limited on bending.  The great news is that I can see better out of that eye than I have been able to in 46 years.  Without a lens in my glasses on that side.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Susie said:


> I can see better out of that eye than I have been able to in 46 years.



great news Susie!!!! at least on the seeing part, now just follow directions and let yourself heal


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

well I got one batch done out of the 3 I wanted to--eh? what can I say, I am ready for bed----at 7:30 on a Friday night.  have no running to do tomorrow so I can make some after my coffee


----------



## msunnerstood

Bladesmith said:


> Tried my first multi-color loaf today. Kinda winged it on the swirls. Got more practice to do. This was hot processed and colored with clays.
> 
> View attachment 38914


Very Nice!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

made a lime coconut bar last night--used coconut milk for the first time.  does coconut milk discolor?  I added quite a bit of white mica to it but it still isn't really "white-white".  I guess I am not unhappy with it but was looking for a whiter bar-- I use oils to get as white a bar as I can without adding white mica


----------



## Kari Howie

DWinMadison said:


> Nothing. I had misquoted a fellow member, and there’s no “delete” option for posts.


Oh gotcha!


Marilyn Norgart said:


> made a lime coconut bar last night--used coconut milk for the first time.  does coconut milk discolor?  I added quite a bit of white mica to it but it still isn't really "white-white".  I guess I am not unhappy with it but was looking for a whiter bar-- I use oils to get as white a bar as I can without adding white mica


What are your favorite oils to use for a white bar? I’m still new at this.


----------



## Kari Howie

Susie said:


> Not going to be making soap until at least mid June.  Had cataract surgery on my right eye today, left eye is next Friday.  So activity restrictions have me limited on bending.  The great news is that I can see better out of that eye than I have been able to in 46 years.  Without a lens in my glasses on that side.


I’ve had patients tell me that colors are more vibrant and oftentimes appear to be entirely different colors than what they thought they were, eg, their clothes!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Kari Howie said:


> Oh gotcha!
> 
> What are your favorite oils to use for a white bar? I’m still new at this.



I use lard, coconut oil and safflower oil.  I started using OO but it always had a yellow tinge to it--although I think you can get some lighter OOs


----------



## Kari Howie

Marilyn Norgart said:


> I use lard, coconut oil and safflower oil.  I started using OO but it always had a yellow tinge to it--although I think you can get some lighter OOs


Thanks, Marilyn!


----------



## Kari Howie

I spent yesterday trimming and prettifying my soaps for an event at our local Tractor Supply Market Day. I just got a card reader so I hope it brings in more sales than last year when I could only take cash. I’m trying to figure out how to upload a photo of my soaps here so you can see the old treadle sewing machine drawers I used.


----------



## Kari Howie




----------



## Kari Howie




----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Kari Howie said:


> I spent yesterday trimming and prettifying my soaps for an event at our local Tractor Supply Market Day. I just got a card reader so I hope it brings in more sales than last year when I could only take cash. I’m trying to figure out how to upload a photo of my soaps here so you can see the old treadle sewing machine drawers I used.



well you aren't that new at this haha


----------



## Lin19687

Look so cute in the drawers !

later will be doing another 6-8 batches to stock up, but the 6 from last night this evening.


----------



## DWinMadison

Lin19687 said:


> Lol, I need to pick up the coconut milk as I have 1 can left so that is not going to work at all for a 8 batch session
> FYI Costco has the 6 pack of Thai Kitchen Organic CM, here it is about $9


I LOVE using coconut milk in soap.


----------



## DWinMadison

Kari Howie said:


> Oh gotcha!
> 
> What are your favorite oils to use for a white bar? I’m still new at this.


I find no discoloration with CM, and I don’t slush or freeze it.  I use coconut for 100% of the liquid above my 50/50 lye/water masterbatch.


----------



## atiz

DWinMadison said:


> I find no discoloration with CM, and I don’t slush or freeze it.  I use coconut for 100% of the liquid above my 50/50 lye/water masterbatch.


I think it depends also on how you add the CM. Once I added it directly to the lye water and then there was some scorching/discoloration (slight orange). When I use it now I SB it with the oils before adding the lye; I had less discoloration that way.

@Marilyn Norgart, I find tallow to be really nice for a white soap (or tallow/lard mix), you may like it!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

atiz said:


> I find tallow to be really nice for a white soap (or tallow/lard mix), you may like it!



I have never tried tallow--I wouldn't know where to find it I guess plus I have been real happy with lard.  I did add the coconut milk in with the oils and used for replacement except for the 50-50 lye.  where do you get tallow from atiz? I would like to try it


----------



## atiz

Marilyn Norgart said:


> I have never tried tallow--I wouldn't know where to find it I guess plus I have been real happy with lard.  I did add the coconut milk in with the oils and used for replacement except for the 50-50 lye.  where do you get tallow from atiz? I would like to try it


I just got it from Amazon last time. I heard it is not very hard to render from beef trimmings either, if you have access to that. I have not tried that though. But I like lard also.

Not sure then why your soap discolored! FO/EO maybe?


----------



## msunnerstood

Shipped out Orders today. I May make soap depending on how my back feels tonight.

1St order was for 2 bars of soap



2nd was for another Baby Basket. Took this pic before the shrink wrap and bow as it would have too much glare. The Baby basket has a smaller gift box in the middle with Gifts just for Mom .


----------



## Lin19687

CM does not discolor a soap.  It also does NOT LIGHTEN a soap either.  So if your oils w/o CM turn an off white, that is what you will get.

If the FO you use discolors soap, CM will also not lighten it either.
just an FYI


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

atiz said:


> Not sure then why your soap discolored! FO/EO maybe?



I did think it looked a bit darker than normal before I added the FO---the green I used looked off too until it gelled and changed to what it was supposed to be.  like I said I still like it but with all the white mica I added it should be a pure white--I think I need to make just a naked bar using coconut and see what I get


----------



## Kari Howie

Marilyn Norgart said:


> well you aren't that new at this haha


Actually I’ve only done 2 markets. I just like to create displays! And make soap.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Lin19687 said:


> CM does not discolor a soap.  It also does NOT LIGHTEN a soap either.  So if your oils w/o CM turn an off white, that is what you will get.
> 
> If the FO you use discolors soap, CM will also not lighten it either.
> just an FYI



my soap is white with out any added white mica--but adding white mica creates a more solid white--I hope you get what I am saying.  I have never used the scent I used before but I felt like it was darker before I used the scent, that is why I was wondering if it was the coconut milk--but it doesn't sound like that was why.  I will make a naked bar to see what happens
my avitar pic is my soap with no white mica added


----------



## KiwiMoose

Marilyn Norgart said:


> I did think it looked a bit darker than normal before I added the FO---the green I used looked off too until it gelled and changed to what it was supposed to be.  like I said I still like it but with all the white mica I added it should be a pure white--I think I need to make just a naked bar using coconut and see what I get
> View attachment 38935


LOVE those!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

just finished my tiger stripe swirl--wow what a nightmare hahaha--needless to say it didn't go as planned.  I am too slow to do those kind of swirls and it was pretty thick at the end and I don't know how but I ran out of the main color which I had twice the amount of


----------



## atiz

Marilyn Norgart said:


> I did think it looked a bit darker than normal before I added the FO---the green I used looked off too until it gelled and changed to what it was supposed to be.  like I said I still like it but with all the white mica I added it should be a pure white--I think I need to make just a naked bar using coconut and see what I get
> View attachment 38935


These are beautiful! I see what you mean but I really like them this way -- they just look very natural.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

well I just finished a naked coconut soap--it looks pretty dark--I am wondering if coconut milk scorches also?  I did 50-50 and then the rest of the coconut milk in with the oils.  it looks pretty close to tan


----------



## KiwiMoose

Marilyn Norgart said:


> well I just finished a naked coconut soap--it looks pretty dark--I am wondering if coconut milk scorches also?  I did 50-50 and then the rest of the coconut milk in with the oils.  it looks pretty close to tan


OMG - put some clothes on the poor thing!  I've used CM three times and it's never discoloured.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

KiwiMoose said:


> OMG - put some clothes on the poor thing!  I've used CM three times and it's never discoloured.



I am going to get it a sweat suit with a hoodie to cover it all up.   actually I have him hiding out under a bunch of towels!!  I just peeked and it appears to be lightening up so I will hold out judgement until I cut it--keep your fingers crossed


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Well I met my goal of 3 soaps today. and hopefully 3 tomorrow and then hopefully it will be warm enough to plant.  how the heck do you guys do 8 batches a day????  I am tired and my feet hurt crazy bad


----------



## Kafayat Adebowale oyeniyi

DWinMadison said:


> Tonight is all about lining molds and getting set for tomorrow’s adventure in translucent soap.


I dream about them one day...but for now I dont have enough research to do a trial.....


----------



## Kafayat Adebowale oyeniyi

DWinMadison said:


> Tonight is all about lining molds and getting set for tomorrow’s adventure in translucent soap.


goodluck


----------



## msunnerstood

Marilyn Norgart said:


> I am going to get it a sweat suit with a hoodie to cover it all up.   actually I have him hiding out under a bunch of towels!!  I just peeked and it appears to be lightening up so I will hold out judgement until I cut it--keep your fingers crossed


Dang it now Im picturing soap hoodies in my head...


----------



## kaysejean

Marilyn Norgart said:


> I have never tried tallow--I wouldn't know where to find it I guess plus I have been real happy with lard.  I did add the coconut milk in with the oils and used for replacement except for the 50-50 lye.  where do you get tallow from atiz? I would like to try it


I've rendered tallow from fat I got from a butcher shop in town. If they ask what kind, you want to ask for suet/leaf lard fat. They may even grind it up for you if you ask. The process takes awhile, and I made a mess, but I wouldn't say it's hard. 

But Amazon works too!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

kaysejean said:


> I've rendered tallow from fat I got from a butcher shop in town. If they ask what kind, you want to ask for suet/leaf lard fat. They may even grind it up for you if you ask. The process takes awhile, and I made a mess, but I wouldn't say it's hard.
> 
> But Amazon works too!



good idea--I used to help my mom render when I was real young--all I remember is it stank and I wanted to be outside playing.  but I think I am going to put it on my list of things to do.  probably would be cheaper than paying for shipping.  thanks kaysejean


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Marilyn Norgart said:


> well I just finished a naked coconut soap--it looks pretty dark--I am wondering if coconut milk scorches also?  I did 50-50 and then the rest of the coconut milk in with the oils.  it looks pretty close to tan



well after cutting this morning--the soap isn't as white as my soap normally is but it is white!!!


----------



## Susie

Kari Howie said:


> I’ve had patients tell me that colors are more vibrant and oftentimes appear to be entirely different colors than what they thought they were, eg, their clothes!



I have been whining about new bulbs in lights not being as bright as the old ones for months now.  Which I knew was part of the whole cataract issue, but it is quite unbelievable how bright everything on my right side it vs how dull and dark everything is on the left.  I am so looking forward to having both eyes done and actually being able to drive and even walk safely with no correction for the first time in my life.  I will still need readers, but I knew that was going to be the issue.


----------



## Lin19687

@Marilyn Norgart  My oils are not all white white so while my soap is light it isn't white white.
Here is a pic of a tester I did a bit ago. What oils you use also help determine how white / tan / off color a soap will be I think.
1/2 the water went into Lye and other 1/2 of liquid was CM into oils.
Taken on my desk just now with flash and with out & paper behind it.


 with out flash- window on the right of soap

with flash


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Lin19687 said:


> @Marilyn Norgart  My oils are not all white white so while my soap is light it isn't white white.
> Here is a pic of a tester I did a bit ago. What oils you use also help determine how white / tan / off color a soap will be I think.
> 1/2 the water went into Lye and other 1/2 of liquid was CM into oils.
> Taken on my desk just now with flash and with out & paper behind it.
> View attachment 38942
> with out flash- window on the right of soap
> View attachment 38943
> with flash



i put a bar of my avatar soap next to the coconut bar and my avatar bar is a little whiter. but with that being said the avatar soap seems to be getting a bit darker.  Does that happen over time with a white bar?  thanks for taking the pics to show me your soap--and even the difference the lighting makes.  over all i still like it but now when i pick up my coconut bar i find myself sniffing it----geez, its odd to not have a scent


----------



## DWinMadison

Susie said:


> I have been whining about new bulbs in lights not being as bright as the old ones for months now.  Which I knew was part of the whole cataract issue, but it is quite unbelievable how bright everything on my right side it vs how dull and dark everything is on the left.  I am so looking forward to having both eyes done and actually being able to drive and even walk safely with no correction for the first time in my life.  I will still need readers, but I knew that was going to be the issue.


I wear one contact on my dominant eye to correct for distance and leave the other naked for reading.  Been doing it for years, and it works great except in low light situations like church, movies or theatre.  Not sure if that would be an option for you.


----------



## msunnerstood

Tonight im making my third and final attempt at tiger stripes in HP. Trying a new technique.. fingers crossed


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

msunnerstood said:


> Tonight im making my third and final attempt at tiger stripes in HP. Trying a new technique.. fingers crossed



good luck--I just did my second attempt in CP--I cant imagine doing that in HP


----------



## DWinMadison

Marilyn Norgart said:


> good luck--I just did my second attempt in CP--I cant imagine doing that in HP


My second batch yesterday was at attempt at tiger stripes—it took back-seat to the drama of translucency, so I didn’t mention it.  The batter was PERFECT for what I wanted to accomplish, but I was going for “tiger,” not “zebra,” which is the mistake a lot of people make IMHO.  So, I’ll have no idea if I got anywhere close to tiger stripes until I cut it later today.  Last time I tried a competition, I was an overly-exuberant idiot an posted the pic, thereby disqualifying myself, but I don’t think there is any rule against talking about it.  If it doesn’t turn out acceptable for the competition, I’ll post a pic later today.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

DWinMadison said:


> Last time I tried a competition, I was an overly-exuberant idiot an posted the pic, thereby disqualifying myself,



oh no!!!! I just wanna post mine and get it over with!!


----------



## DWinMadison

Marilyn Norgart said:


> oh no!!!! I just wanna post mine and get it over with!!


Marilyn, this is an intervention.  Put down the mouse and step away from the computer....

I had (purely by accident) made a butterfly swirl that looked exactly like an owl.  It was a shoe-in. I was SO proud and posted the pic like, “later losers.”  Then some guy posted back and broke the news to me about the rules. I think that’s when I left the forum in despair.


----------



## Lin19687

Later I will cut another 6 batches.


----------



## jcandleattic

I cleaned the remaining soapy dishes that needed cleaned, but probably no soap being made today. Maybe next weekend.


----------



## DWinMadison

Marilyn Norgart said:


> oh no!!!! I just wanna post mine and get it over with!!


I unmolded my “tiger stripe” tonight...and yes, I’m with Marilyn...I’m dying to post it—not because it’s particularly “tigery” but because it’s really nice looking soap.  That is to say, it wouldn’t win any accolades in the competition but I’m not sure I’ll get around to making anything better before month’s end.


----------



## msunnerstood

Im excited to see every ones Tiger stripes! My Oils are melting right now on my final attempt. No One can say I didnt give HP Tiger Stripe a solid try. Ill let you all know how it goes (But Im not posting pics..(Warnings heard))


----------



## Kari Howie

Susie said:


> I have been whining about new bulbs in lights not being as bright as the old ones for months now.  Which I knew was part of the whole cataract issue, but it is quite unbelievable how bright everything on my right side it vs how dull and dark everything is on the left.  I am so looking forward to having both eyes done and actually being able to drive and even walk safely with no correction for the first time in my life.  I will still need readers, but I knew that was going to be the issue.


I’m excited for you!


----------



## amd

Marilyn Norgart said:


> I did 50-50 and then the rest of the coconut milk in with the oils.


I think you might be misunderstanding the "split method" and you are scorching your milk. I did a coconut milk soap and left part of my batter uncolored for using a lace impression mat and it turned out perfectly white:






Try adding the CM only to your oils. So... here's some made up numbers for example... Recipe calls for 25g lye, and 60g liquid. I would split the liquid amount to 30g water and 30g CM. Combine the water and lye together. Combine the oils and CM together. Then add lye solution to oils and proceed as usual. You can do this with as little or as much CM as you want, as long as you have at least an equal amount of water to lye. (Lye requires an equal amount of water to completely dissolve.) I always use a slightly bit more water than lye amount to make sure my lye is dissolved. (For this soap I used oils: RBO, tallow, CO, Shea, Cocoa and Castor.)


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

amd said:


> you are scorching your milk.



this is what I am wondering about.  what I did was use lye and water at 50-50 and used the rest of my liquid as CM mixed in with my oils.  I don't remember at this point what the temp of the oils were when I added the CM--but I think it was around 100.  I am wondering if I should have brought the temp down to 90


----------



## amd

Probably. I soap at room temp, unless my room temp is chilly then I'll pop my oils in the microwave for 30-60 seconds but that is all the warming that I do.

This weekend I made Watermelon Lemonade soap cupcakes. They're still in the mold. My piping is atrocious, so will continue to practice. I decided not to add poppy seeds in the frosting and just sprinkled them on top instead. Curious to see how my two-toned green cupcake base turned out. I ran short on the white piping so two cupcakes do not have the white on them. Notes taken for the next time I make these.





I also made some mp Dracula teeth for my Halloween soap, and some CP embeds for a couple other soaps. I have to strategically plan when making cp embeds, and I did pretty good this go around, I only had about .7 oz of batter left over!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

amd said:


> Probably. I soap at room temp, unless my room temp is chilly then I'll pop my oils in the microwave for 30-60 seconds but that is all the warming that I do.
> 
> This weekend I made Watermelon Lemonade soap cupcakes. They're still in the mold. My piping is atrocious, so will continue to practice. I decided not to add poppy seeds in the frosting and just sprinkled them on top instead. Curious to see how my two-toned green cupcake base turned out. I ran short on the white piping so two cupcakes do not have the white on them. Notes taken for the next time I make these.
> View attachment 38950
> 
> 
> I also made some mp Dracula teeth for my Halloween soap, and some CP embeds for a couple other soaps. I have to strategically plan when making cp embeds, and I did pretty good this go around, I only had about .7 oz of batter left over!



very pretty--love the lemons!!!  I ordered a scent called bite me (there is a joke between friends in there and I had to get it)  it smells like fruit punch--still need to figure out how I am going to use it


----------



## amd

@Marilyn Norgart I have NG's Bite Me, reminds me of Cherry Limeade. I'm using it for my Halloween soap with the Dracula teeth embeds... I thought it was funny, lol. I'll be making that one in about 3 weeks or so, I'll share when I get it made.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

amd said:


> @Marilyn Norgart I have NG's Bite Me, reminds me of Cherry Limeade. I'm using it for my Halloween soap with the Dracula teeth embeds... I thought it was funny, lol. I'll be making that one in about 3 weeks or so, I'll share when I get it made.



yes it is funny, looking forward to see it


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

made two soaps so far and have my third ready to go when I come back from the post office.  made my first salt bar today (thank you for the advice Terri). once the third soap is done I am going to plant my flowers and make a trellis--- YAHOO--will probably need to cover them at night but they will be in their new homes and out of mine  .  I felt so low energy yesterday, its amazing what a difference a day makes


----------



## Lin19687

I did 18 batches since last Thursday, cut the last 6 this morning


I also did Bite Me, I think it smells like Cherry soda, but have not thought of a better name so Cherry Soda it is


----------



## jcandleattic

Lin19687 said:


> I did 18 batches since last Thursday, cut the last 6 this morning
> 
> 
> I also did Bite Me, I think it smells like Cherry soda, but have not thought of a better name so Cherry Soda it is


It is very cherry, but I think it smells more like Hawaiian Punch than soda. At least to my nose it does. It's the scent I made my challenge cupcake soaps in. 
The scent sticks. I have a bar in my shower that I made (I don't even know how many years ago 6-7 maybe?) and there is still a faint scent to it while lathering up.


----------



## msunnerstood

Well I cut My 3rd attempt at HP Tiger Stripe and while its not as perfect as I was hoping, Im going to enter it anyway. The colors turned out vibrant and I like the way it looks so even if the pattern is not perfect, its still a pretty soap. Now waiting for the end of the month lol


----------



## KiwiMoose

I, too, have just cut my tiger stripe soap for the challenge.  For a change, I decided to use 30% lye concentration (I usually use 28%).  I found that it made no difference to the fluidity of the soap, but, boy, did it make a huge (positive) difference to the finished product!  MUCH easier to get out of the mould, quicker to set up, and easier to handle generally.  I did have to apply a bit of heat to my knife though to get it to cut through - it was generally a much firmer soap than I'm used to.


----------



## msunnerstood

KiwiMoose said:


> I, too, have just cut my tiger stripe soap for the challenge.  For a change, I decided to use 30% lye concentration (I usually use 28%).  I found that it made no difference to the fluidity of the soap, but, boy, did it make a huge (positive) difference to the finished product!  MUCH easier to get out of the mould, quicker to set up, and easier to handle generally.  I did have to apply a bit of heat to my knife though to get it to cut through - it was generally a much firmer soap than I'm used to.


 I did the opposit and used a higher fluid percentage. I did have to leave it in the mold a little bit longer then normal . Can't wait to see how yours turned out at the end of the month


----------



## Lin19687

jcandleattic said:


> It is very cherry, but I think it smells more like Hawaiian Punch than soda. At least to my nose it does. It's the scent I made my challenge cupcake soaps in.
> The scent sticks. I have a bar in my shower that I made (I don't even know how many years ago 6-7 maybe?) and there is still a faint scent to it while lathering up.



I am wishing I had used a bit less of the FO now   Nice but strong.  Will have to make a note on it for next time


----------



## Susie

Does everyone use MP for embeds?


----------



## Misschief

I can't speak for everyone but I do.... sometimes. Often, if I have a bit of soap batter left in my bowl, I'll pour it into candy molds, to use as embeds at a later date.


----------



## jcandleattic

Susie said:


> Does everyone use MP for embeds?


99.9% of all my embeds are M&P. and I thought this said does _anyone _- not everyone. 

For me, it just takes too long to make them in CP when I have 1 mold and need several, I can't wait days (or at least don't want to) to make only a few at a time when I can do several within the same day because M&P can set up and be popped out so quickly compared to CP
(hope this makes sense)


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

jcandleattic said:


> 99.9% of all my embeds are M&P. and I thought this said does _anyone _- not everyone.
> 
> For me, it just takes too long to make them in CP when I have 1 mold and need several, I can't wait days (or at least don't want to) to make only a few at a time when I can do several within the same day because M&P can set up and be popped out so quickly compared to CP
> (hope this makes sense)



thank you for posting this I would never have thought of doing this--fantastic......I have been putting of making more embeds cuz I only have a few embed molds also and I thought it was a royal pain to do


----------



## amd

Susie said:


> Does everyone use MP for embeds?


It depends on what the embed is being used for, how big the mold is, and what type of detailing I want to do. This was last weekend's embed making:





The Dracula teeth were mp (there was no way I was getting those to work out with cp). The rest of them are cp: to the left of the teeth are apples that will go on top of cupcakes. I split my cupcakes in half and my cutter won't go through mp so those needed to be cp. To the right of the teeth is a round embed to go inside a soap, so that also needed to be cp for my cutter, behind that is some ball embeds to go on cupcakes, above that a sweater cable knit and button embeds to go on top of a soap loaf so those also needed to be cut through. So basically... if I need to cut through it, it has to be cp. I usually don't have a problem cutting through cp embeds regardless of age, so I will plan my embeds for the next six months - even if there's a chance I won't make the soap - so that way I can do a reasonable amount of cp (the embeds above was 8oz of oil which is the smallest amount I will make).

Sometimes I do need more embeds than one round with the mold will make - like the apples, I will need to do another pour - so I noted how much that mold holds and will add that to another batch of soap to pour off. It's really not as much of a pain as it sounds, I just have to remember to do it, lol. I'm pretty small potatoes, so making these few cp embeds really isn't a big deal. If I were bigger than I would do mp and figure out how to cut better.

I unmolded my cupcakes last night. The two tone greens were a complete fail, the colors are currently too close to each other to tell the difference. I'm hoping they will cure to the proper greens. I can't remember if one of the greens morphs during cure or not. I know I have a few yellows and oranges that will do that, so hoping one of the greens will do the same. I have a pile of dishes to do, and I need to masterbatch oils and lye. Hopefully tomorrow night I will take a second stab at the tiger stripe challenge, maybe play with some foaming butter.


----------



## Lin19687

Tonight I will be setting up pails for soaping so I can get home and be done before bed time


----------



## msunnerstood

Susie said:


> Does everyone use MP for embeds?


I do


----------



## KiwiMoose

Lin19687 said:


> I am wishing I had used a bit less of the FO now   Nice but strong.  Will have to make a note on it for next time


Is there such a thing as too strong?  My favourite Lush soap stinks out the the entire bathroom and I love it!


----------



## Dawni

I have my lye solution cooling down for a soleseife! I haven't soaped in weeks and I can't wait for the kiddo to sleep so I can start lol.



KiwiMoose said:


> Is there such a thing as too strong?  My favourite Lush soap stinks out the the entire bathroom and I love it!


If I kept one of those in my living room I bet it would stink up my whole house haha. Unfortunately, my dad, elder boy and sister can't walk past a Lush store without breaking into sneezing fits, and all their products are a tad too expensive for my stingy self lol


----------



## earlene

Polishing up some soap I cut yesterday.  Trying to decide when to photograph.

Finished registration for Soaping conferences.  My granddaughter is going to be attending with me in July.  I had not even thought of inviting her, but my husband suggested it & thought she'd really enjoy it, so I asked and she seems eager to attend.  She chose her 2 workshops and it's all set!  So we will do that a week before we go to Hawaii.

ETA:  I took the photos.  I like the resulting soap design, but plan to make this again tomorrow to see if I can improve on it before choosing photos to post.  In fact, the design is really growing on me.  I will share more about this in the next couple of days or so.


----------



## KiwiMoose

earlene said:


> Polishing up some soap I cut yesterday.  Trying to decide when to photograph.
> 
> Finished registration for Soaping conferences.  My granddaughter is going to be attending with me in July.  I had not even thought of inviting her, but my husband suggested it & thought she'd really enjoy it, so I asked and she seems eager to attend.  She chose her 2 workshops and it's all set!  So we will do that a week before we go to Hawaii.
> 
> ETA:  I took the photos.  I like the resulting soap design, but plan to make this again tomorrow to see if I can improve on it before choosing photos to post.  In fact, the design is really growing on me.  I will share more about this in the next couple of days or so.


To polish soap Earlene - is that when you dunk them in water?  I have some knife 'drag' marks on mine that I would like to remove.

@Dawni - yes, very expensive, precisely why I recently made a copy of my favourite Lush soap - Karma.  It's not quite the same as the original, but not bad.


----------



## MarnieSoapien

Received my lye shipment at 7:30 this morning and made 2 batches of soap. The first is a new recipe I'm trying with Mango Butter. The second batch was my first attempt at the Tiger Stripe. The colors look good but I think the batter might have been a smidge too thick towards the end. I just have to wait and see how they look when I cut them tomorrow. Fingers crossed!


----------



## earlene

KiwiMoose said:


> To polish soap Earlene - is that when you dunk them in water?  I have some knife 'drag' marks on mine that I would like to remove.



I just shine them up with a micro-fiber cloth.  Sometimes I spray a bit of alcohol on first; sometimes not.

As for knife drag marks, I use my planer to remove any irregularities and then follow with a quick polishing if needed to encourage a nice sheen.


----------



## Kari Howie

Dawni said:


> I have my lye solution cooling down for a soleseife! I haven't soaped in weeks and I can't wait for the kiddo to sleep so I can start lol.
> 
> 
> If I kept one of those in my living room I bet it would stink up my whole house haha. Unfortunately, my dad, elder boy and sister can't walk past a Lush store without breaking into sneezing fits, and all their products are a tad too expensive for my stingy self lol


Makes you wonder how much FO they’re using.


----------



## Kari Howie

I don’t know if I’m supposed to post this here because when I tried to post on the craft fair forum, my post was deleted; I haven’t been a member long enough and don’t have 50 posts to my name. So I’ll try to make this soapy. I have been working non-stop getting ready for our Tractor Supply Market Day this Saturday To the point where my daughter said I’m wearing a wedding dress to McDonalds. LOL i think my display will be cool and (here’s the soapy part) I bought a hand-held steamer to shine up my bars. I should have taken before and afters but didn’t think of it until just now. Anyway, the steamer was definitely well worth buying.


----------



## amd

I have done nothing this week - unless ordering a new tent for summer shows counts. I will be kicking it into gear this weekend, as I will begin show prepping for my first show of the year June 1 & 2. Might have to pay a kid to help me shrink wrap and label soaps...


----------



## shunt2011

Not a darn thing. Have my first show next weekend and have not nearly the amount of soap I usually have and zero scrubs or lip balms.  Hoping to get it done this weekend then label all my soaps and scrubs.   Need to get out of  this depression and anxiety.


----------



## msunnerstood

Im making a shave soap for the first time, wish me luck!


----------



## GHSAshley

Made a batch of my soap that I'm hoping to make the main staple of my sales; the general make-up of the recipe that is, the colors and scents will change per batch. Except I was dumb and didn't compensate between molds (these were square, the first were oval) and ended up with only enough soap to make ten bars instead of the full twelve. The color and scent turned out nicely, though. A nice rose tint and scent. Next time, I'll try some extracts or essential oil just to see what it brings to the table.


----------



## Dawni

Dawni said:


> I have my lye solution cooling down for a soleseife! I haven't soaped in weeks and I can't wait for the kiddo to sleep so I can start lol.


Soooo.....




Thickened up too quick before I could scrape the sides of my containers, hence the very sloppy tops. This is a soleseife, colored with turmeric and moringa (which seems to have disappeared underneath lol).


----------



## Nanette

A steamer (very cheap one) works for soap..Soap Queen has used a nylon stocking to clean up soaps--interesting. My soaps usually have some of everything so cleaning up tips were helpful--Im what you call "rustic" or artistically challenged......sigh


----------



## cmzaha

shunt2011 said:


> Not a darn thing. Have my first show next weekend and have not nearly the amount of soap I usually have and zero scrubs or lip balms.  Hoping to get it done this weekend then label all my soaps and scrubs.   Need to get out of  this depression and anxiety.


I know that one. I went to my last Spring Craft Fair, with only new lotions and the soaps I had in stock. I only have one rack of curing soap now, which I believe are the same racks you use, so you know how little I have. I normally have 3-4 crates full and I am down to 1.5 crates of soap. The plus side is hubby does not have to carry so many heavy crates . 

Good luck to you at your craft fair and getting everything ready. I am sure you will be able to get enough ready for next weekend.  




Problem for me is I have to catch up on crochet hats since I sold 30 hats the last two Wednesdays. So now I have no time to make soap...


----------



## Lin19687

Trying to stick up for later Fairs.
Did 8 batches last night.
1 seems off ;(


----------



## amd

I went home for lunch. Cleaned off my work table. Took the recycling out to the bin. Set out ingredients to make foaming butter and foaming sugar scrub. Want to make soap tonight but need to masterbatch oils and lye, and do dishes. Well... wait... I still have the slow trace recipe masterbatched and enough dishes to make a second attempt at the Tiger Stripe challenge, so maybe I'll do that tonight too. I should have enough remaining lye materbatch for a small 1lb batch.


----------



## Dawni

Unmolded the above soap n posted here


----------



## Kari Howie

Nanette said:


> A steamer (very cheap one) works for soap..Soap Queen has used a nylon stocking to clean up soaps--interesting. My soaps usually have some of everything so cleaning up tips were helpful--Im what you call "rustic" or artistically challenged......sigh


----------



## Kari Howie

shunt2011 said:


> Not a darn thing. Have my first show next weekend and have not nearly the amount of soap I usually have and zero scrubs or lip balms.  Hoping to get it done this weekend then label all my soaps and scrubs.   Need to get out of  this depression and anxiety.


How much soap do you usually take to a craft fair or show for a day or three?


----------



## DWinMadison

I plan to spend today photographing soap and working on my blog and e-commerce website.  I purchased one of those miniature photo studios. I have no idea how well it works, but the online reviews were solid.  Time permitting, I also need to tidy up my soap supplies and master-batch some oils. Then, there’s the half assembled Mach 2 soap cutter garage that I need to finish.


----------



## earlene

Kari Howie said:


> I don’t know if I’m supposed to post this here because when I tried to post on the craft fair forum, my post was deleted; I haven’t been a member long enough and don’t have 50 posts to my name. So I’ll try to make this soapy. I have been working non-stop getting ready for our Tractor Supply Market Day this Saturday To the point where my daughter said I’m wearing a wedding dress to McDonalds. LOL i think my display will be cool and (here’s the soapy part) I bought a hand-held steamer to shine up my bars. I should have taken before and afters but didn’t think of it until just now. Anyway, the steamer was definitely well worth buying.




I bought one of those steamers, too, and I do like the results.  I just have to be careful not to burn my fingers with the steam.  

Your Tractor Supply Market Day sounds interesting.   I have never seen a Market Day at any of the TSC's around here or on my travels.  Sounds like fun!  I'd like to find one just so I can say I have experienced one.  I looked on the website and found out that some stores do them twice a year.  I apparently missed my opportunity here locally, as it was last weekend.   Well, when I say locally, it's more like 40 miles from here, but I do like TSC stores and like how easy they are to find in my travels.

LOL at you wearing a wedding dress to McDonald's.


----------



## msunnerstood

Im making Dandelion Shave soap today with my dandelion infused oils. The last batch of shave soap I made came out hard which was good for the containers they are in but ive tweaked it a bit to make shaped bars.  Fingers crossed


----------



## Bladesmith

And my second attempt at swirling... Today I learned that my makeshift swirler from a coat hanger isn't thick enough. Going to probably make one out of stainless. What diameter rod do people recommend? I'm thinking 1/4" or maybe 5/16"

This is hot processed. Not a lot of "swirl"


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Here’s a little test loaf I made today.  I’m really hoping that there is somewhat layered soap inside .  It’s colored with AC and white clay and scented with an EO blend that is mostly lavender.  It’s definitely a Plan B soap, but at least I had the plan thought out in advance.  I’m still trying to find a happy place with the workability of the batter, temperature, and my skill set. The mini-mold is a card box from a very outdated Trivial Pursuit game that I picked up at the thrift store.  It’s 6” long, 3” high and 2.75” wide and holds 1 pound of oil, which works well for test bars.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Bladesmith said:


> And my second attempt at swirling...
> 
> This is hot processed. Not a lot of "swirl"
> 
> View attachment 38998



Nice pattern and the colors!


----------



## msunnerstood

Bladesmith said:


> And my second attempt at swirling... Today I learned that my makeshift swirler from a coat hanger isn't thick enough. Going to probably make one out of stainless. What diameter rod do people recommend? I'm thinking 1/4" or maybe 5/16"
> 
> This is hot processed. Not a lot of "swirl"
> 
> View attachment 38998


I use a gear tie. I like them because you can bend them to whatever size mold you are using and they are easy to clean.


----------



## Bladesmith

Gear tie is a good idea! Though, my other hobby is metalworking/knifemaking so I feel like I need to make something for my soap hobby . 

Finally got a wide mold that is more the size of soap I was wanting to make. And it's the size batch that I want to make. So, hopefully I won't be using anything other than this mold for a while. But I can always make more than one


----------



## msunnerstood

So excited, My second batch of shave soap is in the molds and cooling. It looks so much better than the first and smells amazing. I used Lychee Poptail FO and Lemon Oil EO. I can wait to unmold it and see how it looks


----------



## cmzaha

Kari Howie said:


> How much soap do you usually take to a craft fair or show for a day or three?


I am sure Shari is like me and takes an assortment of 30-40 soaps. She probably a min of 14 bars per batch. Not sure but she may pour larger batches. My batches because of the size cut give me 14 bars for a 6 lb log


----------



## KiwiSoap

Today I made soap! First time in a while, I'd intended to try the Tiger Stripe Pour for the challenge but gremlins got in the way of that -- too thick, too fast so it became a *Plop 'n' Glob* _#sigh#_

Looking forward to seeing all the successful Tiger Swirls when the competition submission thread opens!


----------



## KiwiMoose

I made oat milk in preparation for my oat milk soap ( which I'll probably make on Tuesday), and I made another batch of Zany's no-slime castile.


----------



## earlene

Bladesmith said:


> And my second attempt at swirling... Today I learned that my makeshift swirler from a coat hanger isn't thick enough. Going to probably make one out of stainless. What diameter rod do people recommend? I'm thinking 1/4" or maybe 5/16"
> 
> This is hot processed. Not a lot of "swirl"
> 
> View attachment 38998



Those look great.  I like gear ties, too.  As long as your HP soap is fluid enough, they should be fine.  If it's not very fluid, a gear tie might bend too easily as you try to drag it through the soap, though.  I bought a set of different sized gear ties and found that I really don't like it too thick in diameter.  So I would not recommend anything much over 1/4 inch.  Smaller diameter allows for more detail in the swirls.  But so does fluidity of the batter.


----------



## Kari Howie

Bladesmith said:


> And my second attempt at swirling... Today I learned that my makeshift swirler from a coat hanger isn't thick enough. Going to probably make one out of stainless. What diameter rod do people recommend? I'm thinking 1/4" or maybe 5/16"
> 
> This is hot processed. Not a lot of "swirl"
> 
> View attachment 38998


You can buy tubing from a brew supply store and run your clothes hanger through that. BTW, what the heck is a gear tie?


----------



## Lin19687

Took new pics for the Web site yesterday and added them today.
Took months to get were it was not raining and the grass was green


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Lin19687 said:


> Took new pics for the Web site yesterday and added them today.
> Took months to get were it was not raining and the grass was green



the grass is all green and pretty here and the flowering trees are all flowered but its been raining for a few days and we are supposed to get frost tonight so time to cover up the cold flowers...….could be worse 135 north of here they are getting snow again


----------



## earlene

Kari Howie said:


> You can buy tubing from a brew supply store and run your clothes hanger through that. BTW, what the heck is a gear tie?



These are gear ties.


----------



## Dawni

Bladesmith said:


> This is hot processed. Not a lot of "swirl"
> 
> View attachment 38998


Eh? It's a lot more swirl than many of us can manage in HP lol. Great job! 

And you just reminded me, that of all the things to not try, I've not tried a hanger swirl lol

No soapy thing today other than receiving indigo powder, which I can't wait to use.


----------



## DWinMadison

Dawni said:


> Eh? It's a lot more swirl than many of us can manage in HP lol. Great job!
> 
> And you just reminded me, that of all the things to not try, I've not tried a hanger swirl lol
> 
> No soapy thing today other than receiving indigo powder, which I can't wait to use.


It’s very nice.  I love that sort of Wedgewood blue color.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Ma'amMixalot said:


> Used indigo to make some salt bars and a sorta Taiwan swirl loaf... it started with Taiwan swirl but i just kept adding


----------



## KiwiMoose

earlene said:


> These are gear ties.



I had to google it too, and came up with the same pic.  I always thought it was something a mechanic used, or it was part of a car! We have that brand here in NZ but they are very expensive.  I'll stick with my hanger thanks.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

I have two gear ties but still use my hanger with a stripped piece of cable wire over it--don't have any particular reason other than I am a creature of habit


----------



## DWinMadison

Was supposed to tidy up and master batch oils, so of course I made soap!  I’m “over” tiger stripes until the judging is over. Made this beauty this afternoon.



Marilyn Norgart said:


> I have two gear ties but still use my hanger with a stripped piece of cable wire over it--don't have any particular reason other than I am a creature of habit


I don’t like using a gear tie if the batter gets thick. Too flexible.


----------



## Bladesmith

Dawni said:


> Eh? It's a lot more swirl than many of us can manage in HP lol. Great job!
> 
> And you just reminded me, that of all the things to not try, I've not tried a hanger swirl lol
> 
> No soapy thing today other than receiving indigo powder, which I can't wait to use.





DWinMadison said:


> It’s very nice.  I love that sort of Wedgewood blue color.



Thanks guys! It's okay just not what I was hoping for. In addition to the hanger being way too thin, I also realized afterwards that I was moving it in there likely way too fast. Sorta like pulling the tablecloth out from under a set table quickly, leaving most of the dishes undisturbed vs moving slowly (and causing a disturbance).

I'm planning on fabbing something with some stainless rod because it sounds fun. Deciding now between just bending the rod vs welding the ends on. Will also try to turn some small handles out of some heavy duty plastic and maybe a little knurling for grip... Sounds like a fun project. 

Hopefully I can get that done and make another soap batch on Wednesday and give the swirl another go.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

made a batch of eucalyptus for a special order--keeping my fingers crossed that it wasn't too thin!!!!


----------



## earlene

I transferred some micas from bags to plastic jars.  The ziplock bags loose their ability to stay closed over time and I keep making a mess every time I go through my mica stash as a result.  I bought these at Dollar Tree for this purpose a long time ago, but am only now beginning to transfer some of the micas from bags that won't securely close anymore. Then I prepared some colorants for my next batch of soap, but that's as far as I got on this batch.

I'm hungry and need to eat, so I'll just make dinner.  Maybe after Hubby goes to bed tonight I'll start getting the oils measured so I can make the soap in the morning after he leaves for work tomorrow.


----------



## KiwiMoose

earlene said:


> I transferred some micas from bags to plastic jars.  The ziplock bags loose their ability to stay closed over time and I keep making a mess every time I go through my mica stash as a result.  I bought these at Dollar Tree for this purpose a long time ago, but am only now beginning to transfer some of the micas from bags that won't securely close anymore. Then I prepared some colorants for my next batch of soap, but that's as far as I got on this batch.
> 
> I'm hungry and need to eat, so I'll just make dinner.  Maybe after Hubby goes to bed tonight I'll start getting the oils measured so I can make the soap in the morning after he leaves for work tomorrow.


Good idea Earlene! Those little bags are so fiddly to manage at the best of times.


----------



## Kari Howie

earlene said:


> These are gear ties.



Whadya know! Those look right handy!


----------



## shunt2011

Kari Howie said:


> How much soap do you usually take to a craft fair or show for a day or three?



I pretty much take as much as I can.   I never know what I may run out of so I take it all.  For this weekend I have 20 different scents in soap/type and will take 24 jars of sugar scrub (that's all the time I had to make) and probably 100 lip balms.


----------



## Kari Howie

shunt2011 said:


> I pretty much take as much as I can.   I never know what I may run out of so I take it all.  For this weekend I have 20 different scents in soap/type and will take 24 jars of sugar scrub (that's all the time I had to make) and probably 100 lip balms.


Thanks, Shunt 2011. My goal is to be good enough to sell at a more professional craft show than Tractor Supply, although that was a good learning experience in itself. I just didn’t know what volumes of soap folks bring to juried events.


----------



## Kari Howie

cmzaha said:


> I am sure Shari is like me and takes an assortment of 30-40 soaps. She probably a min of 14 bars per batch. Not sure but she may pour larger batches. My batches because of the size cut give me 14 bars for a 6 lb log


So are you talking 500-ish bars of soap?!


----------



## shunt2011

Kari Howie said:


> So are you talking 500-ish bars of soap?!



My molds give me 16 bars each.  I generally take 12-14 of each scent.  I will take 300-400 bars generally.   Those that are consistently good sellers I take more of and those that aren't good sellers (unscented) I only take a handful.


----------



## earlene

I have begun melting soaping oils. The day looks promising for making soap.  Now to settle down with my first cup of tea to actually start waking up.


----------



## Lin19687

OH I WANT A CUP OF TEA AND RELAX !

Sorry about yelling.  I am playing with what is in stock today


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Lin19687 said:


> OH I WANT A CUP OF TEA AND RELAX !
> 
> Sorry about yelling.  I am playing with what is in stock today



you need a cup of tea obviously---haha chill lady!!!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

went and got more lye today and while I was in the store a soap caught my eye--it was labeled as grammas plain dry itchy lye soap hahahaha--I don't know if that is how it was supposed to come off but all I could think was "well hellsbells I want some of that itchy dry skin"


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

Not today, but i feel i got a bit carried away with the soap making this past weeks... 








In my defense i had a buch of FO’s to try and I also wanted to finish some OO and some lard I still had hanging around. Oh! And some  cream.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Alfa_Lazcares said:


> Not today, but i feel i got a bit carried away with the soap making this past weeks...
> 
> View attachment 39039
> 
> 
> 
> In my defense i had a buch of FO’s to try and I also wanted to finish some OO and some lard I still had hanging around. Oh! And some  cream.


Such pretty colours Alfa.

Today when I get home from work i expect to see my avocado oil, shea butter and new FOs at the door.  I will then make my oat milk and oatmeal soap.  Fragrances arriving are:  Oat Milk and Honey, Banana Crunch, Brandied Pear, and Creamy Coconut.  The problem will be which one to choose for the soap ( or maybe a combo of a couple of them).  Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## amd

Lin19687 said:


> I am playing with what is in stock today


I feel your pain. I started doing the same yesterday to get ready for my first show of the year. Lots of packaging to do! I'm also pulling stock from one of the salons, they haven't sold anything since October. My upcoming show is 15k attendance so I should be able to sell something. Anyways, counting was driving me nuts. Oh and trying to pack for the show as I go in a way that filled the totes full but still in some kind of organization... I need something stronger than tea!

Made a foaming sugar scrub over the weekend. Daughter and I both tried it and we like it - it could be more scrubby for me, but she thought it was great. She is having friends over on Friday for a last day of school party so we will be making it with them. I have some figuring out so that each girl can do her own color and scent and fill the jars I have. I also did lots of math to figure out bubble batch size to fit in my pineapple shaped mold... and then discovered that SM3 will do the math for me. (we were within .2g of each other so now I think I'm a stinking genius, lol) I masterbatched my lye, but didn't get oils done. Maybe tonight. Also have a tote full of dishes to do again.


----------



## Lin19687

Marilyn Norgart said:


> you need a cup of tea obviously---haha chill lady!!!



Sorry lol, I am at work and we only use Caps so I forget and just type....... then I am too lazy to change it ;P

With all the rain we had for the last month I have not made enough soap. 
I am frantically making as fast as I can


----------



## Lin19687

Ok I am home now so I will be unmolding and cutting


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Lin19687 said:


> Ok I am home now so I will be unmolding and cutting



have fun!!!!


----------



## Bladesmith

Well, I wasn't planning on making any soap today. But I was out in my shop and noticed some tubing I could probably slip over my coat hangar. The tubing was probably 3/8" or so outside diameter so it's a bit bigger than I would have liked but wanted to try it out before I made my new swirl tool. So, soaping began. 

Not super pretty colors. Used a yellow iron oxide (which looked more burnt orange) and left the other portion uncolored. It will get a little more white as it's still warm to the touch atm! "Suede" FO

Closer to what I'm looking for. Think I need a little thinner swirl tool now though, lol. 

This was hot processed.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

just made a batch of Monkey Farts soap--oh my that scent is awesome!!!! now I am just keepin my fingers crossed that the technique I used works


----------



## DWinMadison

DWinMadison said:


> View attachment 39019
> Was supposed to tidy up and master batch oils, so of course I made soap!  I’m “over” tiger stripes until the judging is over. Made this beauty this afternoon.
> 
> 
> I don’t like using a gear tie if the batter gets thick. Too flexible.



Teal and Gray Re-do


https://www.soapmakingforum.com/index.php?threads/Teal-and-Gray-Re-do.75099/


----------



## DWinMadison

Bladesmith said:


> Well, I wasn't planning on making any soap today. But I was out in my shop and noticed some tubing I could probably slip over my coat hangar. The tubing was probably 3/8" or so outside diameter so it's a bit bigger than I would have liked but wanted to try it out before I made my new swirl tool. So, soaping began.
> 
> Not super pretty colors. Used a yellow iron oxide (which looked more burnt orange) and left the other portion uncolored. It will get a little more white as it's still warm to the touch atm! "Suede" FO
> 
> Closer to what I'm looking for. Think I need a little thinner swirl tool now though, lol.
> 
> This was hot processed.
> 
> View attachment 39041



Very cool. Looks like wheat.


----------



## msunnerstood

Bladesmith said:


> Well, I wasn't planning on making any soap today. But I was out in my shop and noticed some tubing I could probably slip over my coat hangar. The tubing was probably 3/8" or so outside diameter so it's a bit bigger than I would have liked but wanted to try it out before I made my new swirl tool. So, soaping began.
> 
> Not super pretty colors. Used a yellow iron oxide (which looked more burnt orange) and left the other portion uncolored. It will get a little more white as it's still warm to the touch atm! "Suede" FO
> 
> Closer to what I'm looking for. Think I need a little thinner swirl tool now though, lol.
> 
> This was hot processed.
> 
> View attachment 39041



Im excited to have another Soaper who does HP!  I like the way your soap looks with that color yellow, very summer and fresh like.


----------



## msunnerstood

I made bubble bars today. Takes me less time to make them than soap but 10 times longer to dry. Im just not a patient person.

Tomorrow Ill be sitting by the mailbox waiting for the Mica I got sent for free. I have a company Ive purchased from before that sends me stuff t try out and give feedback on good or bad. Im hoping its good though so I can use the rest of the  mica


----------



## Mobjack Bay

No soapmaking today, but I thought I would share pics of my soap dish.  The stones are fossil clams  The soaps are test scraps.


----------



## Mooicle

To shunt2011

Saw this post and just wanted to ask you,  because your pics are beautiful, do you have to deal with soda ash? I'm a newbie (not even soaping for a month), just finished my 4th batch ever and the ash has only gotten worse per batch. I just was wondering if someone very soap experienced deals with it still.
Thank you so much!!


----------



## Kari Howie

shunt2011 said:


> My molds give me 16 bars each.  I generally take 12-14 of each scent.  I will take 300-400 bars generally.   Those that are consistently good sellers I take more of and those that aren't good sellers (unscented) I only take a handful.


Wow! I have a long way to go before I’m at your level. I only brought 10 bars each of 10 different soaps to the Tractor Supply Market Day this past weekend and sold a little less than half.  In fact my CPA called me a hobby! I guess that’s all I am right now, but a girl (64 year old woman) can dream can’t she?


----------



## Misschief

Kari Howie said:


> Wow! I have a long way to go before I’m at your level. I only brought 10 bars each of 10 different soaps to the Tractor Supply Market Day this past weekend and sold a little less than half.  In fact my CPA called me a hobby! I guess that’s all I am right now, but a girl (64 year old woman) can dream can’t she?


Without dreams, what do you have?


----------



## Kari Howie

Misschief said:


> Without dreams, what do you have?


Thanks, Misschief!


----------



## earlene

Broke the wire on my log-splitter this morning.  What a bummer!  Ended up using my rocking pizza cutter that I originally bought for that purpose.  Sure glad I have it, but I still can't cut straight so there are no perfect right angles.  Ordered new replacement wires.


----------



## shunt2011

Mooicle said:


> To shunt2011
> 
> Saw this post and just wanted to ask you,  because your pics are beautiful, do you have to deal with soda ash? I'm a newbie (not even soaping for a month), just finished my 4th batch ever and the ash has only gotten worse per batch. I just was wondering if someone very soap experienced deals with it still.
> Thank you so much!!



Start a new thread and in the thread post your recipe and process.  Any additives, liquids etc as well.   Many times ash forms because of too much water, some fragrances have a tendency to ash, not keeping covered until fully saponified etc...


----------



## Lin19687

soaping this afternoon


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

made a soap with left over soap pieces--they were curls and not sure that I got soap in all the curls--I gave it the old college try though , my monkey fart soap from yesterday didn't turn out like I wanted--not that its bad just not what I wanted.  I will be off dog sitting tomorrow for 4 days so nothing soapy--might be nice to just get away for awhile...…..but I will be in a town where I am entering a craft fair and I need to go do my application


----------



## msunnerstood

Im sitting here giggling over 24 brand new jars of Mica and trying to decide what to do first, Soap? More Bubble Bars? Salt Cakes? All 3?


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

msunnerstood said:


> Im sitting here giggling over 24 brand new jars of Mica and trying to decide what to do first, Soap? More Bubble Bars? Salt Cakes? All 3?



a maniacal little giggle?  haha  24 new jars wowser--you better get off here and get busy  we will be seeing a lot of pictures coming from you then??


----------



## Bladesmith

I guess this is a soapy thing... 

Made a hanger swirl tool. Made it out of 1/4" stainless rod and welded on the upright ends. Also made some little handles for grip on the ends out of some garolite.

Not much to it but I've got some different size rods and may experiment with sizes to find what works best for the fluidity I get in my HP soap.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Bladesmith said:


> I guess this is a soapy thing...
> 
> Made a hanger swirl tool. Made it out of 1/4" stainless rod and welded on the upright ends. Also made some little handles for grip on the ends out of some garolite.
> 
> Not much to it but I've got some different size rods and may experiment with sizes to find what works best for the fluidity I get in my HP soap.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 39075



very professional job!!!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Kari Howie said:


> but a girl (64 year old woman) can dream can’t she?


She better! LOL My coffee cup says _"Live today. Imagine tomorrow."_ If it's any consolation, I started soaping at age 60. I'm now 76... at least, that's what my driver's license says. I don't believe it!


----------



## Dawni

Bladesmith said:


> I guess this is a soapy thing...
> 
> Made a hanger swirl tool. Made it out of 1/4" stainless rod and welded on the upright ends. Also made some little handles for grip on the ends out of some garolite.
> 
> Not much to it but I've got some different size rods and may experiment with sizes to find what works best for the fluidity I get in my HP soap.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 39075


That makes me envious lol

No soapy thing for a few days now, however, I did receive my shipment of clays which I'm excited about. More natural colorants for me!


----------



## melinda48

seven said:


> had a few batches of lavender soap which my mom requested for her friends. she was adamant that i put the buds inside the soap coz she likes it. i told her it wasnt a good idea, yet i complied. now i gotta deal with lotsa bars that has these disgusting drag marks that i gotta clean up! pissed!
> 
> other than that, got quite a few eos to try, a couple of new molds, and my single wire cutter has arrived. i have a lot of things to play with, yay!
> 
> oh, and a 100 piece guest soap order that i gotta finish in a week. thank god it's mp!
> 
> life is quite busy in my lil soapy kingdom


What sort of mold do you use for guest soaps? I want to make small soaps and tried cutting my larger bars but always end up with some uneven cuts-waste. Very frustrating.


----------



## melinda48

My beautiful new Micas from Mad Micas came today. Holy cow, they are beautiful! There is not enough time in the day to make everything I want to make nor do I have enough outlets through which to sell them! Argh!!!


----------



## melinda48

seven said:


> had a few batches of lavender soap which my mom requested for her friends. she was adamant that i put the buds inside the soap coz she likes it. i told her it wasnt a good idea, yet i complied. now i gotta deal with lotsa bars that has these disgusting drag marks that i gotta clean up! pissed!
> 
> other than that, got quite a few eos to try, a couple of new molds, and my single wire cutter has arrived. i have a lot of things to play with, yay!
> 
> oh, and a 100 piece guest soap order that i gotta finish in a week. thank god it's mp!
> 
> life is quite busy in my lil soapy kingdom


I too dislike the buds but my daughter-in-law and our son own a lavender farm and I make their soap and so the buds go in.


----------



## msunnerstood

Marilyn Norgart said:


> a maniacal little giggle?  haha  24 new jars wowser--you better get off here and get busy  we will be seeing a lot of pictures coming from you then??


 Well it you probably would have except for a decided I was just going to lay down for an hour. yeah I just woke up. Must have been from all the excitement lol

For now, this pic will have to do...


----------



## Dawni

msunnerstood said:


> Well it you probably would have except for a decided I was just going to lay down for our 1st yeah I just woke up. Must have been from all the excitement lol
> 
> For now, this pic will have to do...
> 
> View attachment 39084


Wow.. I'm envious! 

I seem to be a lot of that lately lol


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

msunnerstood said:


> For now, this pic will have to do.



are those from mad micas? from what I can see it looks like some nice colors--cant wait to see them in soap!!!!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

I cut my curly embed soap this morning--after breaking 2 strings on my cutter (time to change out my strings? haha) there were a couple that I didn't get the curlies filled enough but the ones that worked turned out really nice. I poured thinner and used a bottle to fill up the curlies but if I were to ever try it again I think I would pour at a bit thicker of a trace maybe try to fill the tighter curls first


----------



## DWinMadison

Marilyn Norgart said:


> I cut my curly embed soap this morning--after breaking 2 strings on my cutter (time to change out my strings? haha) there were a couple that I didn't get the curlies filled enough but the ones that worked turned out really nice. I poured thinner and used a bottle to fill up the curlies but if I were to ever try it again I think I would pour at a bit thicker of a trace maybe try to fill the tighter curls first


Did you post pics?


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

DWinMadison said:


> Did you post pics?



gotta have my coffee and then I will!!  I have been thinking of how I can fix the booboos.  I have different cuts of the same soap for embeds so when I make that I might try to fill the holes with the base as I was going to make the same base.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

DWinMadison said:


> Did you post pics?



they are in the photo gallery Daryl!


----------



## msunnerstood

Marilyn Norgart said:


> are those from mad micas? from what I can see it looks like some nice colors--cant wait to see them in soap!!!!


 No this is from a company called let's resin. They started out making products for resin crafting but have expanded.  I have used some of their molds before As well as some of their mixing beakers.


----------



## earlene

Marilyn Norgart said:


> I cut my curly embed soap this morning--after breaking 2 strings on my cutter (time to change out my strings? haha)



The wire on my log splitter broke yesterday morning, too.   And I didn't have a spare!  So I am awaiting replacements & spares.  Such a pain, huh?  I hope you had/have spare wires.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

earlene said:


> The wire on my log splitter broke yesterday morning, too.   And I didn't have a spare!  So I am awaiting replacements & spares.  Such a pain, huh?  I hope you had/have spare wires.



my cutter is homemade and I use guitar strings so its just a trip to the store--I can still use it as I had too many strings to start with but I just think its time to change them out so I am not in the middle of a cut and more break---but yeah it is a pain. esp since I can not cut a straight bar without it.  hope you got yours cut!!


----------



## Amy78130

I've been wanting to try intentional glycerin rivers for a while now and have had a somewhat successful first attempt! I'm going to try again, but instead of an ombre layer, maybe with just a single color, so the crackling effect really shows..




This is a batch of my peach chardonnay wine soap.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Amy78130 said:


> I've been wanting to try intentional glycerin rivers for a while now and have had a somewhat successful first attempt! I'm going to try again, but instead of an ombre layer, maybe with just a single color, so the crackling effect really shows..View attachment 39095
> 
> This is a batch of my peach chardonnay wine soap.



I really like the look of glycerin rivers too--haven't worked my way up to doing it YET!!!


----------



## earlene

The shades of color are gorgeous, *Amy*.  Well done!


----------



## MarnieSoapien

I did my taxes. That counts right?


----------



## DWinMadison

Amy78130 said:


> I've been wanting to try intentional glycerin rivers for a while now and have had a somewhat successful first attempt! I'm going to try again, but instead of an ombre layer, maybe with just a single color, so the crackling effect really shows..View attachment 39095
> 
> This is a batch of my peach chardonnay wine soap.


Been dying to use the new word I learned from my wife... Nice "ombre!"


----------



## Amy78130

DWinMadison said:


> Been dying to use the new word I learned from my wife... Nice "ombre!"


Thank you!! It's such a fun word, right?!


----------



## Bladesmith

Well.... I had to try out my new swirl tool that I made yesterday.

Unfortunately, I didn't get my colorants dispersed very well. That's one thing I've been struggling with, with my HP. I can't really stick blend it because it's too thick when I go to add the colorants. I've been using oxides and clays. May be time to switch to micas. Other than the clumps of colorants, I think it swirled pretty well.

Hot processed, as usual.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

very impressive!!!


----------



## earlene

Bladesmith said:


> Well.... I had to try out my new swirl tool that I made yesterday.
> 
> Unfortunately, I didn't get my colorants dispersed very well. That's one thing I've been struggling with, with my HP. I can't really stick blend it because it's too thick when I go to add the colorants. I've been using oxides and clays. May be time to switch to micas. Other than the clumps of colorants, I think it swirled pretty well.
> 
> Hot processed, as usual.
> 
> View attachment 39105



Yes, that swirl tool of yours served you well.  Gorgeous swirls!  Of course, you know your technique played a part in how beautifully it turned out as well.  So it's not all in the tool; part of it is in your hands and the design in your head.  Good job, *Bladesmith*.


----------



## Dawni

Bladesmith said:


> Well.... I had to try out my new swirl tool that I made yesterday.
> 
> Unfortunately, I didn't get my colorants dispersed very well. That's one thing I've been struggling with, with my HP. I can't really stick blend it because it's too thick when I go to add the colorants. I've been using oxides and clays. May be time to switch to micas. Other than the clumps of colorants, I think it swirled pretty well.
> 
> Hot processed, as usual.
> 
> View attachment 39105


The only thing that gives me a smooth color in HP afteriit's done is infused oils. But of course they end up in pastel shades coz you can't really use too much once soap is cooked.

I don't know about oxides, but clays I let soak in water, and then add more, before dumping the whole thing in. Some clumps, but not too many. My sticky dead sea mud gives a uniform color.

Otherwise I dump the colorant with my oils, SB it before the lye solution, and just use titanium dioxide in varying amounts for contrast.

But I love your soap! I think the specks add texture to the rustic look of HP soap


----------



## KiwiMoose

DWinMadison said:


> Been dying to use the new word I learned from my wife... Nice "ombre!"


Keep up @DWinMadison!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Bladesmith said:


> Well.... I had to try out my new swirl tool that I made yesterday.
> 
> Unfortunately, I didn't get my colorants dispersed very well. That's one thing I've been struggling with, with my HP. I can't really stick blend it because it's too thick when I go to add the colorants. I've been using oxides and clays. May be time to switch to micas. Other than the clumps of colorants, I think it swirled pretty well.
> 
> Hot processed, as usual.
> 
> View attachment 39105


Nice work - love the swirls, and the earthy colours.


----------



## Dawni

Made my last try for my challenge entry... I'm hoping it turns out better than the other two. Fingers crossed..


----------



## TAS

Alfa_Lazcares said:


> Not today, but i feel i got a bit carried away with the soap making this past weeks...
> 
> View attachment 39039
> 
> 
> 
> In my defense i had a buch of FO’s to try and I also wanted to finish some OO and some lard I still had hanging around. Oh! And some  cream.


Alfa I love the colors in your soap - especially like the blue one with "clouds" in it. What scent did you use? How did you color it? I love blue soap.


----------



## Kari Howie

msunnerstood said:


> Well it you probably would have except for a decided I was just going to lay down for an hour. yeah I just woke up. Must have been from all the excitement lol
> 
> For now, this pic will have to do...
> 
> View attachment 39084


That’s fantastic!!!


----------



## DWinMadison

Kari Howie said:


> That’s fantastic!!!


Well, now I'm inspired.  I have, basically, a "gabillion" little envelopes of mica.  Anything an oz or more is going into a jar or bottle, and I'm moving my colorants from a shelf into a drawer over the holiday weekend.  And, while I'm at it, I move my EOs/FOs in to a drawer as well.  It's gonna get crazy up in here.


----------



## Lin19687

4 batches last night, 1 witchy FO


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Lin19687 said:


> 4 batches last night, 1 witchy FO



did it turn out ok anyways?  can I ask what the FO was?


----------



## earlene

Tried out my new mallet for stamping my soaps.  OMG, it works so much better than what I was using before.  I found a teardrop mallet at Harbor Fleet that is perfect for me.  The weight & balance are just what I was looking for, although I would have preferred a shorter handle, but it works exactly as I wanted when I stamped soaps this morning.  Now I can take that make-shift rubber-banded rubber cover off my little (also perfectly balance & weighted for me, but not for stamping) ball peen hammer and put it back in my tool box.
Also ordered a planer like IrishLass uses. I've been wanting one for about 2 or 3 years & finally just broke down & bought it.  Hubby helped me look for something similar yesterday, but no one, not even him, understood what I was talking about.  None of the big box stores seem to carry any really specialized wood working tools, so I have never been able to find one and yesterday decided it's not worth the search when I already know where to get one thanks to IrishLass.  So I ordered it from Lee Valley.  When it arrives, I'll probably be beveling up a storm!


----------



## Nanette

melinda48 said:


> What sort of mold do you use for guest soaps? I want to make small soaps and tried cutting my larger bars but always end up with some uneven cuts-waste. Very frustrating.


Ive used molds from Milky Way. They have a lot of small bar molds...really cute shapes. Other than that I am a rustic look...nothing even...sigh.


----------



## earlene

melinda48 said:


> What sort of mold do you use for guest soaps? I want to make small soaps and tried cutting my larger bars but always end up with some uneven cuts-waste. Very frustrating.


I am not seven, but below is one of my molds I have used for guest size soaps.  I originally bought it to make soap for my SIL when she was talking about turning their Colorado house into an Air B'n'B.

About the size of hotel soaps; tray with cutting lines built-in; soaps weigh less than 2 ounces each; plastic Milky Way mold:
https://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/products/goat-milk-guest-milky-way-soap-mold-tray.aspx

I have lots of individual molds that work well for guest size soaps, and fill them with left over batter, so get lots of small soaps that way.

Here's a silicone loaf mold for guest size soaps that you can cut uniformly with a soap cutter:
https://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/products/guest-loaf-silicone-mold.aspx

And there are multi-bar slab molds with dividers for guest size soaps from other vendors, but they tend to be on the more expensive side.


----------



## msunnerstood

earlene said:


> Tried out my new mallet for stamping my soaps.  OMG, it works so much better than what I was using before.  I found a teardrop mallet at Harbor Fleet that is perfect for me.  The weight & balance are just what I was looking for, although I would have preferred a shorter handle, but it works exactly as I wanted when I stamped soaps this morning.  Now I can take that make-shift rubber-banded rubber cover off my little (also perfectly balance & weighted for me, but not for stamping) ball peen hammer and put it back in my tool box.
> Also ordered a planer like IrishLass uses. I've been wanting one for about 2 or 3 years & finally just broke down & bought it.  Hubby helped me look for something similar yesterday, but no one, not even him, understood what I was talking about.  None of the big box stores seem to carry any really specialized wood working tools, so I have never been able to find one and yesterday decided it's not worth the search when I already know where to get one thanks to IrishLass.  So I ordered it from Lee Valley.  When it arrives, I'll probably be beveling up a storm!


Wait, you stamp soaps with a Mallet? Could you post a pic? or do you mean you hit the soap stamp with the mallet?


----------



## earlene

msunnerstood said:


> Wait, you stamp soaps with a Mallet? Could you post a pic? or do you mean you hit the soap stamp with the mallet?


The latter.  

I don't have any photos of me doing this as it takes 2 hands, but here's a video of someone else doing it:



I don't like the mallet they use.  It's too big and unwieldy for me.  I really do like the teardrop mallet better, although I wish it had a shorter handle.  But the balance and the weight works great for me.


----------



## msunnerstood

Ahhh, I do like the tea drop mallet


----------



## TAS

I have infused shea butter with the, now rare, Amber Resin, and hope to be able to gather up my energy to make some soap. Send happy soap vibes - been outta the soap loop for too long. Rusty as all get out but still loving my craft.


----------



## DWinMadison

TAS said:


> I have infused shea butter with the, now rare, Amber Resin, and hope to be able to gather up my energy to make some soap. Send happy soap vibes - been outta the soap loop for too long. Rusty as all get out but still loving my craft.


Hey TAS, we haven’t met.  Welcome back to the obsession.  Make some soap. Let’s have fun.


----------



## TAS

DWinMadison said:


> Hey TAS, we haven’t met.  Welcome back to the obsession.  Make some soap. Let’s have fun.


Hi DWin, happy to be back. Sadly it’s been a 5 year hiatus. 

Because you said we have not met I’ll just briefly share — when I was a child my mother used to make soap outdoors using grandmother’s big bass pot. This was generally done after butchering a hog and she’d render the lard. She'd never let me near her soap pot but I guess the soap bug bit me way back then. My first soap batch was in 2002 and I was hooked. Moved to the Foothills of Boulder and after settling in I started to make soap. I had a website, TAS Touch, now defunct. We moved out of the Foothills - to the farm lands in Boulder county in 2014. Between moving to a new place, selling our mountain house, and moving my truly wonderful 95 year old mother-in-law in, as well as selling her house - well I’ve simply have not had time for my craft. I now have a sweet little space in our basement and, although rusty and slower, still love making soap. I am truly amazed and humbled by the absolutely, insanely gorgeous soap that is being created by the current soap makers.


----------



## Dawni

I haz pretty, swirly HP soap!


----------



## KiwiSoap

Dawni said:


> I haz pretty, swirly HP soap!


Wow, that is pretty and swirly, and HP?! I'm not ready to change processes yet but I hope you'll give us a full report on how you did this!


----------



## Lin19687

More cut soap last night.
I haz lots oh cutz zoap too


----------



## TAS

Lin19687 said:


> More cut soap last night.
> I haz lots oh cutz zoap too
> View attachment 39159


Wow! good stash. better wash up!


----------



## earlene

Plan on making soap today.  Started cleaning dishes from last soapmaking endeavor.

But first I am doing some work in SoapBuilder (soapmaking friend) - need to update a recipe so I can make soap; evaluating how some functions are working or not, as the case may be.  It takes away from time making soap, though, and I am not sure I am in the mood for that right now.

After the first thing this morning was filling out a survey for the Nurse's Health Study and having to recall traumatic events in my life, I am just not in the best of moods.  But the Nurse's Health Study is important for women's health, so I am dedicated to it and have been for decades.

edit: spelling corrections


----------



## Bladesmith

Dawni said:


> I haz pretty, swirly HP soap!



Very nice!!


----------



## Lin19687

TAS said:


> Wow! good stash. better wash up!


i am wicked behind in supply for up coming supplies.

@earlene  that is hard to do, hope you are strong to get through them


----------



## The Cat Lady

I made a batch of soap this afternoon experimenting with new blend of essential oils.


----------



## earlene

Well, I got a few supplies entered into SoapBuilder, so that's good.  Entering supplier information wasn't as time intensive as I thought it might be.  Most of that stuff is available in my email from the invoices.

But backtracking and finding invoices to and then doing the entering, is time consuming,  But at least I have some of it in there.  It's nice to have made some progress on inventory.  

While doing that, I managed to do a bit of eval of soapmakingfriend (I call it SoapBuilder to differenciate in my mind from SMF, which is this forum.)

Now I can make soap.  I have so much soapmaking stuff all over the place, that I'd really like to get put away again, but want to make soap first; at least 4 more batches.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Lin19687 said:


> More cut soap last night.I haz lots oh cutz zoap too


Oh my. You have been busy! Well organized too! Well done, Lin. Keep up the good work!


earlene said:


> I have so much soapmaking stuff all over the place, that I'd really like to get put away again, but want to make soap first; at least 4 more batches.


At least you have your priorities straight.


----------



## amd

Cleaned up the soap dungeon a bit. Took buttermilk out of the freezer. Will MB oils either tonight or tomorrow morning. Might get to make the last batch of soap cupcakes for my July release tomorrow night. Made sugar Scrubs with my daughters group of friends. Yep I will need to have an extra set of hands if I do that for yoga camp. 4 girls was about all I could handle. They really liked making it though and getting to pick out fragrance and color. The different personalities definitely showed when it came to scents. Still hoping to get a batch of bubble bars done for next weekend's show.


----------



## msunnerstood

I am drying out Dandelions  to infuse in oil for soap.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

msunnerstood said:


> I am drying out Dandelions  to infuse in oil for soap.



I have been wanting to go pick some dandies but it wont quit raining


----------



## Serene

I have been rendering lard for my soaps for the past 2 days,  My house smells like bacon.  Getting ready to start some clean up.


----------



## Kelly Whitley

Made Almond Oatmeal Goat Milk Soap!


----------



## Kari Howie

Lin19687 said:


> More cut soap last night.
> I haz lots oh cutz zoap too
> View attachment 39159


Oh! I love this picture! So much beautiful soap!


----------



## Kari Howie

Dawni said:


> I haz pretty, swirly HP soap!
> View attachment 39158


Purty!!


----------



## earlene

Searched all over for my bag of silk cocoons, got way overheated, turned the AC on (indoor humidity was up to 60%), decided to look again where I last kept it & there it was - the bag had fallen down behind other things & I missed it in my previous 3 or 4 searches this week!  So I will be able to add silk to the soap I plan to make today, having not been able to do so these past couple of weeks.  But first, I will relax and cool off while the AC removes some of this humidity from the air before I continue.


----------



## Misschief

Made two batches of Bubble Scoops and then realized one of my fragrances was still out on the counter. Threw that batch back into the mixer and managed to salvage it.


----------



## msunnerstood

Marilyn Norgart said:


> I have been wanting to go pick some dandies but it wont quit raining


I just went out and picked more and then saw the lilac bushes, soooo I went in and got another basket and now the Lilacs are drying


----------



## DWinMadison

Master-batched next 4 loads, transferred bagged colorants to plastic jars, organized said colorants and fragrances in soap cabinet and finished set-up of eCommerce website—all while smoking a pork butt, slab of ribs and turkey breast; working out then walking the dog.  I’m bushed!


----------



## msunnerstood

DWinMadison said:


> Master-batched next 4 loads, transferred bagged colorants to plastic jars, organized said colorants and fragrances in soap cabinet and finished set-up of eCommerce website—all while smoking a pork butt, slab of ribs and turkey breast; working out then walking the dog.  I’m bushed!


You are way more organized than I. I bought a 6' high by 4' long shelving unit to try and organize my supplies.. yeah, I just had more room for more soap and supplies and my micas are still stacked and disorganized and Im out of room.


----------



## Lin19687

After Prom dress shopping all yesterday I am hoping to get the rest of the soap made today.

 darn teenager !


----------



## Alien

Lol to all you fellow shapers, I have been in a funk lately.Actually got several new essential oils in recently, but for some reason all of the possibilities are swirling around in my head rather than in the mold...seems like it is harder and harder to decide what soap to make, what additives, colorants, fragrances, etc...maybe later today.I am still bummed because the las two batches I soaped at room temp and they did not go thru gel phase and the colors were not great...


----------



## DWinMadison

msunnerstood said:


> You are way more organized than I. I bought a 6' high by 4' long shelving unit to try and organize my supplies.. yeah, I just had more room for more soap and supplies and my micas are still stacked and disorganized and Im out of room.


Problem is, I’m not—just managing the chaos.  I am always working to gain efficiency, and find that I waste a ton of time looking for things  My wife would laugh at that—The other day, I was walking around the house on my phone...LOOKING for my phone.   There are so many parts and pieces...base oils, colorants, fragrance, additives, molds, cutters, photography stuff, packaging, shipping supplies, not to mention the finished soap.  So, stuff is crammed everywhere.  Thank goodness, we’re empty-nesters, so there’s about half of our house that is basically unused.  I’d like to add a sink and convert a bedroom to a soap studio, but that’s not gonna cut it in marital harmony category.  I do have my eye on this one juicy walk-in closet.


----------



## earlene

Removed 2 soaps from molds, letting them get some air, then I will slice as needed.


----------



## Alien

DWinMadison said:


> Problem is, I’m not—just managing the chaos.  I am always working to gain efficiency, and find that I waste a ton of time looking for things  My wife would laugh at that—The other day, I was walking around the house on my phone...LOOKING for my phone.   There are so many parts and pieces...base oils, colorants, fragrance, additives, molds, cutters, photography stuff, packaging, shipping supplies, not to mention the finished soap.  So, stuff is crammed everywhere.  Thank goodness, we’re empty-nesters, so there’s about half of our house that is basically unused.  I’d like to add a sink and convert a bedroom to a soap studio, but that’s not gonna cut it in marital harmony category.  I do have my eye on this one juicy walk-in closet.


I have a room of the house I use for my “studio” as I puts with crafts as well as soaping, would love to soap there, but there is no sink, so, alas, I am relegated to soaping in a somewhat cramped utility room, but it DOES have a sink...yay!


----------



## kaysejean

Sliced some confetti soap that I made yesterday. Used a 2lb mold for the first time, and decided on a whim to double it. 18 bars instead of the normal 4-5 that I usually do per batch. 
What have I done? 
Also used glitter for the first time, and it's very pretty, but I may have gotten it everywhere though...


----------



## earlene

DWinMadison said:


> I’d like to add a sink and convert a bedroom to a soap studio, but that’s not gonna cut it in marital harmony category.  I do have my eye on this one juicy walk-in closet.



That is exactly what I have planned and hopefully will get it started this year.  I already talked to my granddaughter about it, as it is her room I plan to convert and didn't want her to feel displaced.  She doesn't live here, but has always had her own room in our house ever since she was born.  But she is a mere one year away from graduating high school and going off to college, and doesn't visit as often as she used to, so I figured she wouldn't mind if I changed her room to the other spare bedroom. 

Now she is going to a soapmaking conference with me, so she may actually find visiting me with a soapmaking studio on the same floor as her room might entice another visit to the old hometown.

But it has to be built first.  

The reason I chose her room is because it shares a wall with the upstairs bathroom and putting a kitchenette along that wall would be the easiest way to accomplish that aspect of my soaping studio.  We have a whole section of kitchen cabinetry including the kitchen sink in our basement that is left over from my in-laws kitchen renovation years ago.  They held onto it for years, then when they sold their house, my husband put it in our basement.  It will work perfectly and also cut costs for the renovation.

All we have to do is call and get it started.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

DWinMadison said:


> The other day, I was walking around the house on my phone...LOOKING for my phone.





  Sounds like me... walking around looking for my glasses... while wearing my glasses on the top of my head! 

Soaping Goal for the Day: Correct the oopsie I posted on the Gripes Thread. In a "senior moment" of lapsed concentration, I poured melted coconut oil into an opened, half empty, bottle of olive oil sitting next to the scale instead of back into its container.  I wrote down the net weight of the CO. Now I have to calculate the weight of the OO before figuring out what I'm going to do with it. Then it will be "cross-fingers time" to see if the formula works.


----------



## earlene

Oh dear, Zany!  I'm sure you will work it out and make some soap that will work just fine.  You know, you could always add a little more of one or the other to get the percentages you want and just consider is masterbatching.


----------



## The Cat Lady

Cut up some soap that I made over the weekend. The proceeded to learn all about glycerin rivers, water discounting and the use of Titanium Dioxide - and after a good days research I feel I have a much better understanding of this


----------



## earlene

Today is a day for masterbatching: EDTA at 50% done; NaOH to go.  Still haven't sliced my soap yet.  Soon.  Sliced soap. Will postpone beveling as I am waiting for my new beveling tool due to arrive on Tuesday or Wednesday.

Two bottles of dry lye left!  Time to order more.  I amazed; I have more KOH than NaOH.  When did that happen?  So time to complete that NaOH order.


----------



## msunnerstood

DWinMadison said:


> Problem is, I’m not—just managing the chaos.  I am always working to gain efficiency, and find that I waste a ton of time looking for things  My wife would laugh at that—The other day, I was walking around the house on my phone...LOOKING for my phone.   There are so many parts and pieces...base oils, colorants, fragrance, additives, molds, cutters, photography stuff, packaging, shipping supplies, not to mention the finished soap.  So, stuff is crammed everywhere.  Thank goodness, we’re empty-nesters, so there’s about half of our house that is basically unused.  I’d like to add a sink and convert a bedroom to a soap studio, but that’s not gonna cut it in marital harmony category.  I do have my eye on this one juicy walk-in closet.


I almost made my home office my soap studio and threw my work desk ito my room until my Husband pointed ut the error in my thinking..


----------



## steffamarie

Had my best friend of 16 years over for the weekend and we made soap together! She chose the fragrance, design, colors, and the top, and poured almost the whole thing!! She's very proud of herself and I really enjoyed getting to share my hobby with someone that means so much to me. Fresh Linen from NG is excellent for layers, by the way - sets up in a jiffy!!!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

kaysejean said:


> Sliced some confetti soap that I made yesterday. Used a 2lb mold for the first time, and decided on a whim to double it. 18 bars instead of the normal 4-5 that I usually do per batch.
> What have I done?
> Also used glitter for the first time, and it's very pretty, but I may have gotten it everywhere though...



love the addition of the purple to the top and bottom--it really adds to the confetti


----------



## Amy78130

earlene said:


> The shades of color are gorgeous, *Amy*.  Well done!


Thank you!!♡


----------



## Amy78130

Bladesmith said:


> Well.... I had to try out my new swirl tool that I made yesterday.
> 
> Unfortunately, I didn't get my colorants dispersed very well. That's one thing I've been struggling with, with my HP. I can't really stick blend it because it's too thick when I go to add the colorants. I've been using oxides and clays. May be time to switch to micas. Other than the clumps of colorants, I think it swirled pretty well.
> 
> Hot processed, as usual.
> 
> View attachment 39105


Gorgeous swirls!!


----------



## KiwiMoose

kaysejean said:


> Sliced some confetti soap that I made yesterday. Used a 2lb mold for the first time, and decided on a whim to double it. 18 bars instead of the normal 4-5 that I usually do per batch.
> What have I done?
> Also used glitter for the first time, and it's very pretty, but I may have gotten it everywhere though...


I love that Amy.  I'm almost ready to make some more confetti soap - got a few odd bits than need using up.  I like the layers you've used, it frames the colours of the confetti very nicely.


----------



## msunnerstood

Not a great soaping day for me. I had this big plan to pipe the top of my honey suckle jasmine soap with little jasmine flowers and then honeysuckle sprouts. Yeah, well that didnt go as planned. my batter cooled to fast so my down the wall pour was sloppy and when i went to pipe I gt almost all the white flowers done when my batter clogged the tip.. I had to transfer it to another bag and another tip. I made too much batter thinking I would make the tops higher but of course, with the difficulties, that didnt happen so I put the rest in a smaller loaf mold.,. and worse, in my panic I forgot to hanger swirl the main loaf. It will be a miracle if this turns out at all and I may wind up rebatching. I hoping the sliced tops look better than it does as a loaf.

I am a sweaty, sore, and frustrated mess today.


----------



## Lin19687

As always, I decide to SB just ONE more little burst............. and that is just ONE little bust too much and BLOB   hope it turns out ok but I think it will go in the Oops Discount bin.
 Why do I have to do that?  Because I like living on the edge  lol

8 more batches done


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

had a hard time motivating today---no soap but I got a couple batches of bubble scoops done, would have done more but I am out of SLSA.  at least I got laundry done


----------



## msunnerstood

Ok so the "Over-flow" mold that I just plopped my extra soap in after my disaster batch, actually turned out pretty good. Its likely better than the actual batch.


----------



## Dawni

Dawni said:


> I haz pretty, swirly HP soap!
> View attachment 39158


Cut pic 

This is my "popular with the relatives" rice soap, with turmeric for added goodness, the vegan version.

@KiwiSoap, because you asked, and I noticed more people trying HP, I'm gonna write a presumptuous post on fluidity next, because I'm gonna pretend I'm not a newbie anymore lol




Simple spoon swirl here, with the lighter soap poured only on one side, alternating with the darker part.


----------



## msunnerstood

Dawni said:


> Cut pic
> 
> This is my "popular with the relatives" rice soap, with turmeric for added goodness, the vegan version.
> 
> @KiwiSoap, because you asked, and I noticed more people trying HP, I'm gonna write a presumptuous post on fluidity next, because I'm gonna pretend I'm not a newbie anymore lol
> View attachment 39244
> 
> Simple spoon swirl here, with the lighter soap poured only on one side, alternating with the darker part.



Fluidity, I am able to achieve it in HP but it seems fickle at times. I can use the same recipe, soap at the same temp, add the same additives and one batch will behave and the others turns into Sybil or the exorcist before my eyes.


----------



## Jstheidi

Today I made dog shampoo bars with added Neem oil, and yarrow powder, peppermint oil, citronella oil, and eucalyptus oil. This is something my daughter has asked me to make for her dogs. Supposed to help with fleas and itchy skin. It is a very strong scented soap. I did 1 batch HP  with rebatched soap bars and just added the powder and oils, and another batch CP. that way she has some to use right away and the CP batch can take more time to process.  Then I hopped on this site to catch up and see what was going on and of course had to see the May challenge and figured I try that too since all my soap stuff was out and I had ONE empty mold left that could be easily filled. I almost ended up with soap on a stick because my FO excelerated to quickly. But I had fun anyway and it felt good to be making soap again. I have been so busy for the past 2 months and couldn’t even think of spending a day doing MY HOBBY.  So now I’m off to read more fun soapy things here.


----------



## Dawni

Post on HP lessons I've learned is here. 



msunnerstood said:


> Fluidity, I am able to achieve it in HP but it seems fickle at times. I can use the same recipe, soap at the same temp, add the same additives and one batch will behave and the others turns into Sybil or the exorcist before my eyes.


You've been my HP idol since I found you here when I was new hehehe

I noticed my ambient temps and humidity levels make a difference where I am, since I work in a partly outdoor kitchen.. The hotter and the more humid, the more fluid the soap is. So I don't soap much when it's raining haha

No science to back that up though, just something I noticed lol


----------



## msunnerstood

Jstheidi said:


> Today I made dog shampoo bars with added Neem oil, and yarrow powder, peppermint oil, citronella oil, and eucalyptus oil. This is something my daughter has asked me to make for her dogs. Supposed to help with fleas and itchy skin. It is a very strong scented soap. I did 1 batch HP  with rebatched soap bars and just added the powder and oils, and another batch CP. that way she has some to use right away and the CP batch can take more time to process.  Then I hopped on this site to catch up and see what was going on and of course had to see the May challenge and figured I try that too since all my soap stuff was out and I had ONE empty mold left that could be easily filled. I almost ended up with soap on a stick because my FO excelerated to quickly. But I had fun anyway and it felt good to be making soap again. I have been so busy for the past 2 months and couldn’t even think of spending a day doing MY HOBBY.  So now I’m off to read more fun soapy things here.



I also make Neem Oil soap for Dogs. It does have an odor to it for sure but some of my Customers swear it helps. They also ask me to add Tea Tree since they said it helps with hot spots.



Dawni said:


> Post on HP lessons I've learned is here.
> 
> 
> You've been my HP idol since I found you here when I was new hehehe
> 
> I noticed my ambient temps and humidity levels make a difference where I am, since I work in a partly outdoor kitchen.. The hotter and the more humid, the more fluid the soap is. So I don't soap much when it's raining haha
> 
> No science to back that up though, just something I noticed lol



Well dont read my post from today then because I had a rough HP day. 

Its been colder here than normal but also very rainy so that may be the issue.


----------



## Jstheidi

msunnerstood said:


> I also make Neem Oil soap for Dogs. It does have an odor to it for sure but some of my Customers swear it helps. They also ask me to add Tea Tree since they said it helps with hot spots.


You are correct. I did also add tea tree oil. I forgot to list it in my post.


----------



## earlene

Dawni said:


> Post on HP lessons I've learned is here.
> 
> 
> You've been my HP idol since I found you here when I was new hehehe
> 
> I noticed my ambient temps and humidity levels make a difference where I am, since I work in a partly outdoor kitchen.. The hotter and the more humid, the more fluid the soap is. So I don't soap much when it's raining haha
> 
> No science to back that up though, just something I noticed lol



That makes perfect sense to me.  You know in high humidity, my skin is never dry.  Humidity helps slow the process of the HP evaporation.  When the surrounding air is already saturated, the steam coming off the HP soap has no where to go. 

Finally got all my dry lye superbatched.  I thought I was done, when I discovered another partially full bottle of dry lye and figured, why not add it to the rest.  I was cleaning out & re-organizing supplies under my work table (after mopping) and decided to check my dry bucket (where I keep my lye) and realized one of the bottles I had thought was KOH, wasn't.


----------



## Lin19687

Jstheidi said:


> Today I made dog shampoo bars with added Neem oil, and yarrow powder, peppermint oil, citronella oil, and eucalyptus oil. This is something my daughter has asked me to make for her dogs. Supposed to help with fleas and itchy skin. It is a very strong scented soap. I did 1 batch HP  with rebatched soap bars and just added the powder and oils, and another batch CP. that way she has some to use right away and the CP batch can take more time to process.  Then I hopped on this site to catch up and see what was going on and of course had to see the May challenge and figured I try that too since all my soap stuff was out and I had ONE empty mold left that could be easily filled. I almost ended up with soap on a stick because my FO excelerated to quickly. But I had fun anyway and it felt good to be making soap again. I have been so busy for the past 2 months and couldn’t even think of spending a day doing MY HOBBY.  So now I’m off to read more fun soapy things here.



What % are you using ???  Peppermint is NOT good for dogs, neither is Tea Tree depending on the amount.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

msunnerstood said:


> Ok so the "Over-flow" mold that I just plopped my extra soap in after my disaster batch, actually turned out pretty good. Its likely better than the actual batch.
> 
> View attachment 39238



that is very pretty, cant wait to see the other!!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Dawni said:


> Cut pic
> 
> This is my "popular with the relatives" rice soap, with turmeric for added goodness, the vegan version.
> 
> @KiwiSoap, because you asked, and I noticed more people trying HP, I'm gonna write a presumptuous post on fluidity next, because I'm gonna pretend I'm not a newbie anymore lol
> View attachment 39244
> 
> Simple spoon swirl here, with the lighter soap poured only on one side, alternating with the darker part.



I really really like this one Dawni!!!


----------



## earlene

Washed soaping dishes when I got up this morning, before drinking my tea!  Plans are afoot and I want to get started as soon as Hubby leaves for work.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

picked dandelions before the rain started (I just got sprinkled on)  they weren't open yet so will see how that goes!!  I have them in the dehydrator now and am trying to figure out what type of soap I wanna make today.


----------



## Deborah Long

So, I recently have been having some seizing issues - soap that is immediately glop after adding FO.  I wanted to eliminate everything that I could think of causing it because I've just begun my master batching lye journey, also!  
So, I made a plain, no scent/no color  just soap - turned out fine.  Yesterday I tried a new scent (Nature's Garden Black Raspberry and Vanilla) and added aloe juice for the first time as my added liquid.
I was sooooooooooo happy with the results and now know it wasn't the colors/micas or the master batched lye - it was all the FOs!  Yay!  
Here is the result of my very fluid pour:


----------



## Kari Howie

Alien said:


> Lol to all you fellow shapers, I have been in a funk lately.Actually got several new essential oils in recently, but for some reason all of the possibilities are swirling around in my head rather than in the mold...seems like it is harder and harder to decide what soap to make, what additives, colorants, fragrances, etc...maybe later today.I am still bummed because the las two batches I soaped at room temp and they did not go thru gel phase and the colors were not great...


I’m so sorry you’ve been feeling down. I also completely understand the difficulty of deciding upon what kind of soap to make. Sometimes it takes me two days of looking at soaps on the internet to get an idea or inspiration. Then finding a recipe or instructions for a a complex design can be daunting as well. I usually find a picture of something inspiring on Pinterest, Auntie Claire or Soap Queen. But you probably already know all this. May you break out of your funkiness soon!


----------



## Kari Howie

Alien said:


> Lol to all you fellow shapers, I have been in a funk lately.Actually got several new essential oils in recently, but for some reason all of the possibilities are swirling around in my head rather than in the mold...seems like it is harder and harder to decide what soap to make, what additives, colorants, fragrances, etc...maybe later today.I am still bummed because the las two batches I soaped at room temp and they did not go thru gel phase and the colors were not great...


Almost forgot, I Soap at lower temps, too, then put the soap in the mold on a heating pad for 2-ish hours to promote gel phase and check on it periodically to make sure it doesn’t crack.


----------



## amd

I've been packaging soap like crazy for the upcoming show.

My new tent came on Tues - it was raining and my hubby wouldn't let me set it up in the house, can you believe that?! We did set it up yesterday. He was happy with my purchase, it folds up smaller and is much easier to work with. I'm pretty happy because it came with sidewalls! 

I masterbatched 24lbs of oil. I'm out of RBO so I ordered that and Sweet Almond Oil. I got one custom order for 40 bars and 80 lip balms, another custom order for 24 bars, and one of my breweries ordered 100 bars so I took advantage of the WSP sale to stock up on lip balm tubes, order the two FO's I need for the custom order, I got one size of jars but they were out of the bigger jars I wanted.

I portioned out 300 oz of Shea butter, I have 44 pounds of tallow to do yet. I don't normally portion out my CO but I'm thinking of doing it just so I can see how many MB I have left. I wanted to order CO with my other oils but it jacked the shipping too high. It will be cheaper to order on its own when I do need it.

So today I am going to do 2 batches of soap cupcakes, get beer from the brewery, do a soap delivery, work on the table setup for the show, portion out the tallow, and hopefully clean the lab. And probably package more soap....


----------



## msunnerstood

Lin19687 said:


> What % are you using ???  Peppermint is NOT good for dogs, neither is Tea Tree depending on the amount.


 I use very little of any essential  oils in mine. Less than 1 percent and  Only for one of my customers


----------



## Jstheidi

Lin19687 said:


> What % are you using ???  Peppermint is NOT good for dogs, neither is Tea Tree depending on the amount.


I’m using what my daughter asked me to use, the dog is not eating the soap, and it’s in small amounts and mixed with the oils. Why would this harm the dog? It’s not like we are pouring it straight from the bottle on the dog! Just like our LYE! We are not pouring that straight on our body either?!? But feel free to explain your thoughts! I’m not trying to hurt my daughters animals.


----------



## Lin19687

Lin19687 said:


> As always, I decide to SB just ONE more little burst............. and that is just ONE little bust too much and BLOB   hope it turns out ok but I think it will go in the Oops Discount bin.
> Why do I have to do that?  Because I like living on the edge  lol
> 
> 8 more batches done



FYI, it actually turned out normal 
I must be a Professional 'Banger" ( as in banging the soap mold)


----------



## Lin19687

Jstheidi said:


> I’m using what my daughter asked me to use, the dog is not eating the soap, and it’s in small amounts and mixed with the oils. Why would this harm the dog? It’s not like we are pouring it straight from the bottle on the dog! Just like our LYE! We are not pouring that straight on our body either?!? But feel free to explain your thoughts! I’m not trying to hurt my daughters animals.



You need to look up CREDITABLE INFO on EO's and Pets.  I won't go into what has been talk about before............. But I will tell you that I can't tell you how many times, at the Vet I used to work at, dogs brought in sick/dying from EO's used (neet and in shampoo/soap, usually small dogs.
I won't start another trainwreck so I will stop here


----------



## Jstheidi

Lin19687 said:


> You need to look up CREDITABLE INFO on EO's and Pets.  I won't go into what has been talk about before............. But I will tell you that I can't tell you how many times, at the Vet I used to work at, dogs brought in sick/dying from EO's used (neet and in shampoo/soap, usually small dogs.


Thanks Lin19687 I appreciate your post. I did use a very small % but I will do some research and make sure I feel safe with this before letting her have it for her dog. I wouldn’t want to be responsible if something bad happened. Thanks again for your input.:


----------



## LilianNoir

I (finally) made a second batch of soap on my own, and taught/introduced a  friend to soaping! She came over and watched and helped with small things while I made a batch of the swirl soap from the brambleberry soap kit.

I'm curious to see how the swirls turn out when we unmold and cut.

I'm still super weird and nervous and anxious about working with the lye though. Doesn't help that my bottle seems to have a lot of very small/fine particles. Some of the lye got on my stirring spoon instead of in the water and for some reason that really frustrated me. 

I really like soaping but...does it get less stressful??? lol.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

LilianNoir said:


> I really like soaping but...does it get less stressful??? lol.



as far as the lye--yes.  the more I do it and learn from my mistakes the less stressful it gets and the more I am willing to see the prettiness of the soap even if it didn't turn out the way I wanted, it gets less stressful.  just keep reading, it will come in handy.  I read a whole bunch of everything on soaping and when I had ricing the first time it came in handy!!


----------



## LilianNoir

Marilyn Norgart said:


> as far as the lye--yes.  the more I do it and learn from my mistakes the less stressful it gets and the more I am willing to see the prettiness of the soap even if it didn't turn out the way I wanted, it gets less stressful.  just keep reading, it will come in handy.  I read a whole bunch of everything on soaping and when I had ricing the first time it came in handy!!


I'm telling myself the more I do it, the easier it'll get. I also am learning the line between "careful" and precise and "obsessive". Like, it's ok that a bit of lye didn't make it into my batter. REALLY.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

LilianNoir said:


> I really like soaping but...does it get less stressful??? lol.


Yes. But all of us remember being at the stage you're at.  For the time being, "fake it until you make it" -- i.e. -- take a deep breath and *be confident*, even if you aren't feeling that so much. You know what to do, just take good care and do it.


----------



## msunnerstood

LilianNoir said:


> I (finally) made a second batch of soap on my own, and taught/introduced a  friend to soaping! She came over and watched and helped with small things while I made a batch of the swirl soap from the brambleberry soap kit.
> 
> I'm curious to see how the swirls turn out when we unmold and cut.
> 
> I'm still super weird and nervous and anxious about working with the lye though. Doesn't help that my bottle seems to have a lot of very small/fine particles. Some of the lye got on my stirring spoon instead of in the water and for some reason that really frustrated me.
> 
> I really like soaping but...does it get less stressful??? lol.


It gets easier once you get into your groove but those stressful moments will come up once in a while when something doesnt work as expected. Had one of those days both yesterday AND today lol


----------



## Mobjack Bay

LilianNoir said:


> Like, it's ok that a bit of lye didn't make it into my batter. REALLY.



Yep! At the beginning I would try to pick up any little piece of lye that went awry, which didn’t work very well with the bulky gloves on. Now I just put a dish towel on the counter to catch the little bits and drips.  I also try to think through a plan B before I get started on anything new. Just yesterday I had to plop my soap from a new recipe into a little loaf mold because the batter accelerated in what seemed like 10 seconds.  Plan A was to pour the batter into the nice new individual oval molds I bought.  Next time I’ll know to expect that acceleration.


----------



## Lin19687

I need to clean up buckets this afternoon   can't really complain as I use the dishwasher.


----------



## earlene

So far today, I cut, trimmed & photographed soap all before 6:30 am.  Then uploaded photos & posted to the Challenge entry thread here and voted at Soap Challenge Club.  Now I am catching up on reading forum posts before cleaning some soaping dishes.  Then I plan on making another batch of soap.  And put away some supplies, I hope.

My WSP delivery is due via UPS today (the one that I got someone else's stuff & they had to re-order) so that'll be fun.  I love opening packages.  And my planer from Lee Valley is due tomorrow.  So more soap beveling tomorrow.  I am super excited about that.

But Hubby is off work today & tomorrow, so not sure how much soap related stuff I'll get done with him here.  I tend to avoid making soap when he might need to wander through my space to get coffee or a snack, etc.


----------



## cmzaha

I thought about soaping, does that count? Of course it did not happen, since I had to go to the cemetery and finish up getting a plot market and Death Certs that my sister (her dad), did not manage to do. Should tick her off royally that I have the DC's, and I ordered the marker I wanted. Oh well.... Y'all will probably remember this has been since the end of Jan.


----------



## Bladesmith

Wanted to try out some new techniques and new ways to add colorant today.

I think I'm pretty happy with how it turned out. Sandalwood Rose fragrance.

Hot processed, as usual.


----------



## cmzaha

Those are gorgeous Bladesmith, you should be proud, and I really like the colors


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

love the color combo Bladesmith!!!


----------



## Lin19687

NONE.  I did think about it but all I managed to do was the dishwasher full of soap buckets.......... oh wait I think that counts


----------



## Zany_in_CO

earlene said:


> I tend to avoid making soap when he might need to wander through my space to get coffee or a snack, etc.


LOL  Same here. Doncha hate that?! Can't live with 'em; can't live without 'em. But why oh why can't they be more like us? I wouldn't wander through your space (or his, for that matter) when you're into your soap zone... wouldn't even consider it.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Bladesmith said:


> Wanted to try out some new techniques and new ways to add colorant today.


Well done! Be sure to post this in the *Photo Gallery* too -- to share with all SMF members and for future reference.    It will just get buried forever in this thread.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Zany_in_CO said:


> Soaping Goal for the Day: Correct the oopsie I posted on the Gripes Thread. In a "senior moment" of lapsed concentration, I poured melted coconut oil into an opened, half empty, bottle of olive oil sitting next to the scale instead of back into its container.  I wrote down the net weight of the CO. Now I have to calculate the weight of the OO before figuring out what I'm going to do with it. Then it will be "cross-fingers time" to see if the formula works.


It didn't take long to figure out that my Oopsie Oil contained 51% CO and 49% OO. I spent a couple of days ruminating about what to make with it. Of course, the easiest thing would have been to make LS. But noooo  I couldn't make it easy on myself.

I really wanted to try a couple of variations on the *No Slime Castile*. I was able to fomulate 64 oz of the recipe by simply adding a lot more OO, and some castor. Then I divided the batch into two 32 oz. batches -- one made with citric acid, and one made with comfrey infused sunflower oil -- to test my theory that seawater or brine leaches natural colorants out of the finished soap.

Sounds simple enough, but it's been ages since I made hard soap. My daddy was a carpenter and one of the life lessons he taught me was _"measure twice; saw once."_ So there was a whole lotta measuring going on -- and doin' the math made my head hurt! LOL But the soaps got made. Can't help but wonder what the dawn will bring...


----------



## Dawni

I have 4 colored clays I want to use in my next experiments, thinking of the banana soap I mentioned I wanted to try, with the yellow kaolin I have. If I have time I might do that today.. 



Bladesmith said:


> Wanted to try out some new techniques and new ways to add colorant today.
> 
> I think I'm pretty happy with how it turned out. Sandalwood Rose fragrance.
> 
> Hot processed, as usual.
> 
> View attachment 39292


Lovely! I love seeing pretty HP soap


----------



## KiwiMoose

Jstheidi said:


> Thanks Lin19687 I appreciate your post. I did use a very small % but I will do some research and make sure I feel safe with this before letting her have it for her dog. I wouldn’t want to be responsible if something bad happened. Thanks again for your input.:


Hi Heidi,
I also make a neem oil soap for my doggies - and I did avoid any mint EOs after doing a bit of research.  I also don't use Tea Tree because there seems to be two opposing camps on using that with dogs too.  I ended up using a blend of: Sweet orange, Cedarwood, Bergamot and May Chang.  The thing is - it's very easy to find a lot of conflicting information about any EO.  I think, as you say, if you are blending oils there will only be a small amount of any one, so you can only try.  I've seen commercially made dog soap with Tea Tree in it, and they sell tons!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Woot!  Aloe and Spirulina soap in the mould.


----------



## DWinMadison

Packaged and sold every single shave soap I have as Father’s Day gifts in about 30 minutes.  The boxes I ordered fit perfectly for the soap, brush and a lagniappe bar of sandalwood, goat’s milk soap that I never intended to sell anyway.


----------



## Lin19687

Opened up windows the other day to let some light in as I reorganized the soaps on the rack.  Opened up the window in DS room so his Lizard would also get some sun ... she did NOT like it.


----------



## msunnerstood

Ok these are NOT cleaned up yet. I still have to plane and bevel these but im really digging how the coloring turned out. This is Activated charcoal soap with tea tree and lemon oil.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

AWESOME!


----------



## Hawksquill

I was able to soap for the first time in ages today!  I decided to try a few new things:  tweaked my base recipe a bit (including adding borage oil!), and tried using colorants to create an ombre effect - I used orange EO, paprika, and cayenne to create layers of orange.  

One thing I struggled with was making the colors distinct enough.  I had originally planned to add orange EO to all 3 layers, paprika to the middle layer, and twice the paprika to the darkest layer. But the middle and darkest layer looked identical to me, and I didn't want the colors to blend too much, so I added a few shakes of paprika to the darkest layer to hopefully make it distinct. 

It's insulated now, and I'm really looking forward to seeing how it turns out!


----------



## TAS

msunnerstood said:


> Ok these are NOT cleaned up yet. I still have to plane and bevel these but im really digging how the coloring turned out. This is Activated charcoal soap with tea tree and lemon oil.
> 
> View attachment 39376


Looks like a gemstone - gorgeous.


----------



## RobinRogers

I cut a couple of beauties, Lemon Cake and Dogwood Ginger


----------



## Pat McGlothlin

I know this is kinda off topic but I'm looking for favorite laundry soap recipes. I looked for Mike's but it's been taken down. Does anyone have a recipe for one that they use and love. And suggestions for spot cleaning would be great too.


----------



## earlene

Pat McGlothlin said:


> I know this is kinda off topic but I'm looking for favorite laundry soap recipes. I looked for Mike's but it's been taken down. Does anyone have a recipe for one that they use and love. And suggestions for spot cleaning would be great too.



Spot cleaning of fabric:  PS80 works wonders.


----------



## DWinMadison

How did you get the spirulina so quickly?  That looks great.


KiwiMoose said:


> Woot!  Aloe and Spirulina soap in the mould.


----------



## earlene

Today for the first time ever, I masterbatched oils.  Only for 3 batches, but I want to get those 3 batches done & figured this might save me a little time.  Plus I got 3 jars of CO emptied out so I can toss them now.  I have way too many jars & bottles!  Time to use up some of the ones that are low in volume.  

Also re-packaged more Cocoa Butter.  I'm not done with that cube, but cutting into a huge cube of cocoa butter when I want to make soap is just plain irritating.  So I've pretty much run out of small plastic yogurt containers, margarine containers, and a couple other small plastic containers.  Maybe later I'll just chop the rest of the block up to the best of my ability and find a large plastic bucket to put it into.  Getting broken up pieces out of bucket wouldn't bother me like having to knife it each time.

After my Dr. appt. this afternoon, my goal is to finish 2 of those batches of soap.


----------



## Lin19687

@earlene   I break up big chucks when I get it or enough to do a bunch of  batches.
I bought Wafers this time because that was what they had. So that should be easier.  It was a great price so


----------



## amd

@earlene I melt cocoa butter blocks on low (one of the few times I actually use a thermometer) to keep it just slightly above melting point and pour into Ziploc bags as it starts to melt. It cools solid and when I go to use it I just peel the bag away from the chunk. At the low melting temp, the bag doesn't melt at all. I gave up trying to cut the blocks into workable chunks, I was probably going to slice off a finger.

I spent three hours reorganizing my soap dungeon. I had to clean off two shelves that I was using for storage on my cure rack so that I can fit all the soap I need to get made and cured in the next two weeks. Which then culminated into reorganizing the other five shelves... Working on packing for the show this weekend.


----------



## KiwiMoose

DWinMadison said:


> How did you get the spirulina so quickly?  That looks great.


Ordered it online and it arrived two days later : )


----------



## KiwiMoose

msunnerstood said:


> Ok these are NOT cleaned up yet. I still have to plane and bevel these but im really digging how the coloring turned out. This is Activated charcoal soap with tea tree and lemon oil.
> 
> View attachment 39376


These look awesome!  How DID you get those colours looking so jewel-like?


----------



## msunnerstood

KiwiMoose said:


> These look awesome!  How DID you get those colours looking so jewel-like?



I did a pencil line with the micar and then 2 half pencil lines on opposite sides and hangar swirled in both directions


----------



## DWinMadison

msunnerstood said:


> Ok these are NOT cleaned up yet. I still have to plane and bevel these but im really digging how the coloring turned out. This is Activated charcoal soap with tea tree and lemon oil.
> 
> View attachment 39376



Please name them “Kryptonite!”  They look great.


----------



## DWinMadison

earlene said:


> Today for the first time ever, I masterbatched oils.  Only for 3 batches, but I want to get those 3 batches done & figured this might save me a little time.  Plus I got 3 jars of CO emptied out so I can toss them now.  I have way too many jars & bottles!  Time to use up some of the ones that are low in volume.
> 
> Also re-packaged more Cocoa Butter.  I'm not done with that cube, but cutting into a huge cube of cocoa butter when I want to make soap is just plain irritating.  So I've pretty much run out of small plastic yogurt containers, margarine containers, and a couple other small plastic containers.  Maybe later I'll just chop the rest of the block up to the best of my ability and find a large plastic bucket to put it into.  Getting broken up pieces out of bucket wouldn't bother me like having to knife it each time.
> 
> After my Dr. appt. this afternoon, my goal is to finish 2 of those batches of soap.


I masterbatched x 4 last weekend.  Interestingly, I batched with ZERO super fat and plan to add it at the time of production, so I can choose which super fat I want to use.


----------



## DWinMadison

Red-letter day for Vine & Branches Soapworks, LLC

Registered for our first farmer’s market
Registered Paypal Here POS system
Created new “official” labels
Set up a USPS account and shipped my 1st out-of-state order (6 bars)


----------



## Serene

Started cleaning the studio but it was not meant to be.  I had to play around with some soap bars that looked plain boring.  Cleaning shall begin again tomorrow... or so I hope.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Serene said:


> Started cleaning the studio but it was not meant to be.  I had to play around with some soap bars that looked plain boring.  Cleaning shall begin again tomorrow... or so I hope.
> 
> View attachment 39425


How lovely!  I do painted dragonflies on rocks too.  I could combine my talents?


----------



## Serene

KiwiMoose said:


> How lovely!  I do painted dragonflies on rocks too.  I could combine my talents?




Very much so.   Most of what I do to soap comes from techniques I have from something else I do.  Polymer, Sculpting, Pottery, Lampworking, Jewelry making, Cake decorating, Mixed Media, Metal work, Watercolor, etc.   Its all about experimenting with what you have at hand.   Not all works, but when it does, its quite satisfying.

In this case, these are a combination of carving, and painting with Micas.


----------



## Kari Howie

DWinMadison said:


> View attachment 39423
> Red-letter day for Vine & Branches Soapworks, LLC
> 
> Registered for our first farmer’s market
> Registered Paypal Here POS system
> Created new “official” labels
> Set up a USPS account and shipped my 1st out-of-state order (6 bars)


A red letter day indeed! How exciting!


----------



## Kari Howie

msunnerstood said:


> Ok these are NOT cleaned up yet. I still have to plane and bevel these but im really digging how the coloring turned out. This is Activated charcoal soap with tea tree and lemon oil.
> 
> View attachment 39376


They’re simply breathtaking! I love the colors!  Are those melt and pour embeds I think I see?


----------



## kaysejean

I got an order of tallow in, 7 lbs, which is my biggest order yet. It came in a plastic jug with a spout, so I melted the tallow in a double boiler, and then poured it out into smaller containers for easier use.
I definitely need to enlighten the internet, because the Amazon reviewers hadn't figured that part out, so the reviews are suffering.


----------



## Lin19687

I TOUCHED all my soaps on the racks checking for done-ness .
ok ok  I am hungry and want steak.  But I did check all 46 batches I did this month


----------



## ruby61

I ordered all my oils for the fall festivals.  I know it’s hard to think about fall but if I want to be ready I need to get started soon.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

DWinMadison said:


> Red-letter day for Vine & Branches Soapworks, LLC


----------



## KiwiMoose

I've been pondering my next batch...
Time for a confetti batch methinks.


----------



## Lin19687

Planning out Sundays Soap batches.  oh all the FO's to choose from...


----------



## DWinMadison

KiwiMoose said:


> I've been pondering my next batch...
> Time for a confetti batch methinks.



Me too. I’m completely out of activated charcoal soap, and several people are asking for more—thinking of using hemp oil in it this time as the super fat.  I also need to just suck it up and make some goat’s milk soap—not my thing, but customers expect it—maybe lavender-vanilla.

First, I’m about to run down to the local farmer’s market where I hope to sell in a couple of weeks to check it out.  I’ll try to snap some photos to see what y’all think.

Later gators!  Have a great day.


----------



## TheDragonGirl

I worked on making planets from soap dough for a space themed soap, I'm super excited about this one.


----------



## msunnerstood

Kari Howie said:


> They’re simply breathtaking! I love the colors!  Are those melt and pour embeds I think I see?



Nope no Melt and Pour, Just HP Soap. I did 2 colors of green, one in the soap and then one for the Mica Lines.

Pay Day yesterday so Of course, I ordered supplies. Some sample containers, a new mold, clear labels etc.

I have to make laundry soap today because we are almost out.


----------



## cmzaha

Batched up oils for 6 batches now to see how many I actually get done.


----------



## daisy2000

Hello everybody, this is my first post on your website. Yesterday I let my daughter put together a gift basket. It had laundry soap, shaving soap, fragrance soap, and a scrubbing soap. The scrub soap was a honey  almond, the shave soap uses sandalwood EO and leather scent, the fragrance soap was called gardenia and lime,  using EO and synthetic scents.  It was nice to be able to make the gift basket and I mostly use the soaps for gifting.


----------



## TheDragonGirl

daisy2000 said:


> Hello everybody, this is my first post on your website. Yesterday I let my daughter put together a gift basket. It had laundry soap, shaving soap, fragrance soap, and a scrubbing soap. The scrub soap was a honey  almond, the shave soap uses sandalwood EO and leather scent, the fragrance soap was called gardenia and lime,  using EO and synthetic scents.  It was nice to be able to make the gift basket and I mostly use the soaps for gifting.


That basket looks awesome! Welcome to the forum


----------



## DWinMadison

Much to report.  I visited the local farmer’s market this morning. It was opening weekend and busy.  I estimate about 75 vendors —about half produce and other food products on one side with the other side being dedicated to arts and crafts.  The facility is operated by the MS Dept. Of Agriculture, fairly new and very well maintained.  It is partially open-air with roll-down doors and A/C which is important here if you plan to have customers after 10 a.m. in the summer.  Janice and I ran into over a dozen friends in the 1st hour we were there.

https://share.icloud.com/photos/0dF5XW_SdstCBR354K6n6A2JQ#Jackson,_MS

The only soaps being offered were by a local honey farmer - bee’s wax with the first two ingredients listed as castor oil and shea butter — interesting formulation, but then again, I’ve never worked with bee’s wax, so who am I to criticize?

I turned in my vendor application and sample products and visited with the manager.  More importantly, I met a local organic beef farmer from the neighboring rural county in which I just happen to manage the local hospital. They have just built and opened a store a 1/4 mile from my office.  He offered to sell my soaps in his store on consignment!!!  I’ve really been praying about whether or not this is something I am being called to do given that I have an already busy life. That, my friends, is what I call a “total God-thing” in terms of confirmation.


----------



## KiwiSoap

Inspired by @Dawni and @KiwiMoose I experimented with natural green colourants, and thanks to the very kind @msunnerstood I made a batch of Whipped Body Butter which will be most useful now that Winter has arrived in our Kiwi land


----------



## msunnerstood

DWinMadison said:


> Much to report.  I visited the local farmer’s market this morning. It was opening weekend and busy.  I estimate about 75 vendors —about half produce and other food products on one side with the other side being dedicated to arts and crafts.  The facility is operated by the MS Dept. Of Agriculture, fairly new and very well maintained.  It is partially open-air with roll-down doors and A/C which is important here if you plan to have customers after 10 a.m. in the summer.  Janice and I ran into over a dozen friends in the 1st hour we were there.
> 
> https://share.icloud.com/photos/0dF5XW_SdstCBR354K6n6A2JQ#Jackson,_MS
> 
> The only soaps being offered were by a local honey farmer - bee’s wax with the first two ingredients listed as castor oil and shea butter — interesting formulation, but then again, I’ve never worked with bee’s wax, so who am I to criticize.
> 
> I turned in my vendor application and sample products and visited with the manager.  More importantly, I met a local organic beef farmer from the neighboring rural county in which I just happen to manage the local hospital. They have just built and opened a store a 1/4 mile from my office.  He offered to sell my soaps in his store on consignment!!!  I’ve really been praying about whether or not this is something I am being called to do given that I have an already busy life. That, my friends, is what I call a “total God-thing” in terms of confirmation.


Yes it is and congratulations!

Just finished my liquid soap paste for Laundry soap. Starting the dilution process now.


----------



## Hawksquill

I tried making Zany's no slime Castile soap recipe today!  The color was gorgeous and I was happy with the texture when I poured it, so really looking forward to unmolding it and seeing how it turns out.


----------



## cmzaha

daisy2000 said:


> Hello everybody, this is my first post on your website. Yesterday I let my daughter put together a gift basket. It had laundry soap, shaving soap, fragrance soap, and a scrubbing soap. The scrub soap was a honey  almond, the shave soap uses sandalwood EO and leather scent, the fragrance soap was called gardenia and lime,  using EO and synthetic scents.  It was nice to be able to make the gift basket and I mostly use the soaps for gifting.


The basket is lovely, but I have to question the use of Sandalwood EO. The very cheapest I have seen for Australian Sandalwood is $700 per lb and East Indian Sandalwood is around 2k per lb. I am guessing you are using Fragrance or you are using Amyris which is not a Sandalwood although some refer to it as West Indian Sandalwood. Just thought I would make mention of it so you label products correctly. Even the East Indian Government, (unless it has changed), controls making Sandalwood soap and use mostly or all fragrance.

What I got done today was a batch of Cedar, Sage and Blackberry (from RE), Blackberry Scone also from RE, a batch of Spicy Ginger and Verbena, Lavender & Vanilla, Caribbean Pineapple, and and Roses & Violets from NG. What a lucky day, no problems until the last batch which accelerated quickly, but manage to get it into the mold okay. Yeah, no gremlins


----------



## DWinMadison

Churned out 2 batches plus a bonus: 

Back by popular demand - Activated Charcoal/Kaolin Clay.  This time in a Taiwan style bar scented with tea tree and lavender essential oils.
”Milk and Honey” Goat’s Milk soap scented with lavender EO, vanilla and honey-almond FO in a drop swirl.  To be honest, I don’t really care for goat’s milk.  It’s fussy to work with due to the scorching/chilling/partial gel risk and whatnot.  And the finished smell is a bit rich for my tastes. I can get the same rich lather results in a nice white bar using coconut milk.  But, if I’m going to sell at  farmer’s markets, I’m guessing a goat’s milk bar is sort of the “union card.”  I used stabilizer to tame the vanilla, but I think one of the colors may have morphed a bit.  (One of these days I’m going to finally give up on that CC matte purple—it’s the Charlie Brown/Lucy/Football scenario of soaping.)
The bonus is a Dead Sea Salt Scrub.  It was an experiment and my first experience with a salt scrub. I used 2 parts fine Dead Sea salt to 1 part avocado oil with a  few drops of lemon and rosemary EOs.  I also added Meyer lemon zest and juice from our surprise late harvest (they usually ripen during the holidays) and finely chopped/pulverized rosemary and thyme from our garden boxes.  I tried it with skepticism, expecting greasy hands that I’d then need to turn around and wash, but I was absolutely amazed.  I rubbed a scant 1/4 teaspoon in my hands front and back, and it just disappeared.  My hands felt clean and soft and smelled great with no rinsing needed.  Janice assumed I’d bought it at the farmer’s market earlier and said it looked like an oily mess. She tried it and had the same reaction as mine.  If you haven’t tried it, do. I’ll be making more.
Clearly more than you wanted to know about my day.  Sorry.


----------



## Nanette

DWinMadison said:


> Churned out 2 batches plus a bonus:
> 
> Back by popular demand - Activated Charcoal/Kaolin Clay.  This time in a Taiwan style bar scented with tea tree and lavender essential oils.
> ”Milk and Honey” Goat’s Milk soap scented with lavender EO, vanilla and honey-almond FO in a drop swirl.  To be honest, I don’t really care for goat’s milk.  It’s fussy to work with due to the scorching/chilling/partial gel risk and whatnot.  And the finished smell is a bit rich for my tastes. I can get the same rich lather results in a nice white bar using coconut milk.  But, if I’m going to sell at  farmer’s markets, I’m guessing a goat’s milk bar is sort of the “union card.”  I used stabilizer to tame the vanilla, but I think one of the colors may have morphed a bit.  (One of these days I’m going to finally give up on that CC matte purple—it’s the Charlie Brown/Lucy/Football scenario of soaping.)
> The bonus is a Dead Sea Salt Scrub.  It was an experiment and my first experience with a salt scrub. I used 2 parts fine Dead Sea salt to 1 part avocado oil with a  few drops of lemon and rosemary EOs.  I also added Meyer lemon zest and juice from our surprise late harvest (they usually ripen during the holidays) and finely chopped/pulverized rosemary and thyme from our garden boxes.  I tried it with skepticism, expecting greasy hands that I’d then need to turn around and wash, but I was absolutely amazed.  I rubbed a scant 1/4 teaspoon in my hands front and back, and it just disappeared.  My hands felt clean and soft and smelled great with no rinsing needed.  Janice assumed I’d bought it at the farmer’s market earlier and said it looked like an oily mess. She tried it and had the same reaction as mine.  If you haven’t tried it, do. I’ll be making more.
> Clearly more than you wanted to know about my day.  Sorry.


----------



## Nanette

Not too much! love it!!!


----------



## Kari Howie

daisy2000 said:


> Hello everybody, this is my first post on your website. Yesterday I let my daughter put together a gift basket. It had laundry soap, shaving soap, fragrance soap, and a scrubbing soap. The scrub soap was a honey  almond, the shave soap uses sandalwood EO and leather scent, the fragrance soap was called gardenia and lime,  using EO and synthetic scents.  It was nice to be able to make the gift basket and I mostly use the soaps for gifting.


Lovely!


----------



## Hawksquill

Unmolded and cut my Castile soap today, and very happy with it! 

Also went to BB&B to get a new set of measuring spoons and cups specifically for soapmaking, and to take a look at stainless steel pots.  They didn't have the size I wanted, so I'll go back later when I get another coupon.  Looking forward to the possibility of being able to soap in larger quantities, especially because my birthday is coming up and I'm expecting to get some larger molds...


----------



## steffamarie

I might have "accidentally" ordered 15 new FOs from Nature's Garden...plus two EOs. Oops??


----------



## DWinMadison

steffamarie said:


> I might have "accidentally" ordered 15 new FOs from Nature's Garden...plus two EOs. Oops??


More like, “Ouch!”


----------



## steny03

steffamarie said:


> I might have "accidentally" ordered 15 new FOs from Nature's Garden...plus two EOs. Oops??



I may have 'accidently ordered 13 from them today too! Plus two mica colorants!


----------



## DWinMadison

DWinMadison said:


> Churned out 2 batches plus a bonus:
> 
> Back by popular demand - Activated Charcoal/Kaolin Clay.  This time in a Taiwan style bar scented with tea tree and lavender essential oils.
> ”Milk and Honey” Goat’s Milk soap scented with lavender EO, vanilla and honey-almond FO in a drop swirl.  To be honest, I don’t really care for goat’s milk.  It’s fussy to work with due to the scorching/chilling/partial gel risk and whatnot.  And the finished smell is a bit rich for my tastes. I can get the same rich lather results in a nice white bar using coconut milk.  But, if I’m going to sell at  farmer’s markets, I’m guessing a goat’s milk bar is sort of the “union card.”  I used stabilizer to tame the vanilla, but I think one of the colors may have morphed a bit.  (One of these days I’m going to finally give up on that CC matte purple—it’s the Charlie Brown/Lucy/Football scenario of soaping.)
> The bonus is a Dead Sea Salt Scrub.  It was an experiment and my first experience with a salt scrub. I used 2 parts fine Dead Sea salt to 1 part avocado oil with a  few drops of lemon and rosemary EOs.  I also added Meyer lemon zest and juice from our surprise late harvest (they usually ripen during the holidays) and finely chopped/pulverized rosemary and thyme from our garden boxes.  I tried it with skepticism, expecting greasy hands that I’d then need to turn around and wash, but I was absolutely amazed.  I rubbed a scant 1/4 teaspoon in my hands front and back, and it just disappeared.  My hands felt clean and soft and smelled great with no rinsing needed.  Janice assumed I’d bought it at the farmer’s market earlier and said it looked like an oily mess. She tried it and had the same reaction as mine.  If you haven’t tried it, do. I’ll be making more.
> Clearly more than you wanted to know about my day.  Sorry.


Here’s the results
Not sure if the soap discolored or just started off with that one not so great shade that was supposed to be purple. The lavender and blue stayed true. There is a slight partial gel evident on some bars. The batter got a bit thick, from the vanilla, I believe, to get good penetration even though I poured from really high. Debated running my rod through it, but opted not to. Meh, it is what is it.

The charcoal and kaolin were exactly as I had hoped.


----------



## KiwiMoose

DWinMadison said:


> Here’s the results
> Not sure if the soap discolored or just started off with that one not so great shade that was supposed to be purple. The lavender and blue stayed true. There is a slight partial gel evident on some bars. The batter got a bit thick, from the vanilla, I believe, to get good penetration even though I poured from really high. Debated running my rod through it, but opted not to. Meh, it is what is it.
> 
> The charcoal and kaolin were exactly as I had hoped.


Love that charcoal and kaolin - nice swirl!



steffamarie said:


> I might have "accidentally" ordered 15 new FOs from Nature's Garden...plus two EOs. Oops??


Ha!  I put them all in my 'shopping cart' and then give myself a reality check, and usually end up buying one or two.  And that's only if I'm ordering other supplies from them anyway.
I need to start using up some of the ones I've already got.


----------



## Serene

steffamarie said:


> I might have "accidentally" ordered 15 new FOs from Nature's Garden...plus two EOs. Oops??



LOL, Accidentally, huh?  I wonder if the hubby would buy that one....Hmmm

KiwiMoose, same thing I do.  lol


----------



## cmzaha

Cut all the soaps I made yesterday; washed and lined all my molds.


----------



## steffamarie

KiwiMoose said:


> Ha!  I put them all in my 'shopping cart' and then give myself a reality check, and usually end up buying one or two.  And that's only if I'm ordering other supplies from them anyway.
> I need to start using up some of the ones I've already got.


That's what I usually do...but I had like 10 in there and NG sent me a message saying I got a $0.50 discount on each FO since I ordered so many 1oz bottles. And then I was like well really I'm WASTING money if I don't take advantage!! And $60 later here I am...with more FO's already than I can use...


Serene said:


> LOL, Accidentally, huh?  I wonder if the hubby would buy that one....Hmmm
> 
> KiwiMoose, same thing I do.  lol


BF and I don't share a bank account YET...but he buys enough for himself that I think it would about even out  I bet your hubby would be thrilled for you if you "won" a "giveaway"........


----------



## KiwiMoose

I must learn to be more subtle!!  Really cross that I had already put the mica in the jugs before pouring the batter in to colour it.  I didn't really want it this bright.  And yer can't take it out once it's already in.
Never mind. I'm sure it'll still be OK.  It's blue on the bottom with a confetti 'sandwich' in the middle:


----------



## msunnerstood

I might have accidentally ordered:

A new power strip with a 6' Cord
A new 3 pound Mold
140 5 and 10 gram containers
Lip Balm Flavoring
Clear Round Labels
A Paper Cutter

Accidentally...


----------



## DWinMadison

msunnerstood said:


> I might have accidentally ordered:
> 
> A new power strip with a 6' Cord
> A new 3 pound Mold
> 140 5 and 10 gram containers
> Lip Balm Flavoring
> Clear Round Labels
> A Paper Cutter
> 
> Accidentally...


----------



## msunnerstood

Is that a flavor suggestion?


----------



## DWinMadison

msunnerstood said:


> Is that a flavor suggestion?


No, I assumed it was enigmatic of your fingers accidentally ordered the list above.  Mine do that sometimes too.


----------



## msunnerstood

DWinMadison said:


> No, I assumed it was enigmatic of your fingers accidentally ordered the list above.  Mine do that sometimes too.



LOL, My brain was on soap, lip balms and making lots o stuff


----------



## Lin19687

Well my Dry pooped the bed  so I was trying to fix that and looking at my wet clothes.  So most of the day went to the laundry mat
Tonight I sat and Stamped 100 boxes and filled about 64 of them with cured soap.


----------



## msunnerstood

Lin19687 said:


> Well my Dry pooped the bed  so I was trying to fix that and looking at my wet clothes.  So most of the day went to the laundry mat
> Tonight I sat and Stamped 100 boxes and filled about 64 of them with cured soap.


Dry? and whatever that is, it doesnt sound pleasant to clean up.

I just finished a test batch of Soap scented with Wisteria but made with Lilac Infused Lard. I have my other normal oils in it too but Im curious to see how this turns out.


----------



## Serene

KiwiMoose,

I usually mix my colors in a separate little cup  with a bit of oil, and add as needed, specially if I am not familiar with the color yet.    It cuts down on disappointment after all that hard work.   It looks great from here.  I hope you share the cut.  Would love to see it.


----------



## Lin19687

msunnerstood said:


> Dry? and whatever that is, it doesnt sound pleasant to clean up.
> 
> I just finished a test batch of Soap scented with Wisteria but made with Lilac Infused Lard. I have my other normal oils in it too but Im curious to see how this turns out.



LOL, DRYER


----------



## msunnerstood

Cut my Wisteria soap. I infused the lard with Lilac to see if maybe it helps with the lardy smell. Time will tell but here it is.


----------



## Lin19687

yum.
I boxed up about 64 soaps  last night.

wait did I already say that, sorry 
I did.
Today I am going to be boxing up more


----------



## earlene

I started a list of which oils I need to use up soon, so more soap to make this week.  I'll be working on a recipe to incorporate some of these oils.  I do believe I'll also be making some confetti soap.  Because I have a bunch of soap to bevel with my new tool.  And I need to start a package for Hubby to take to work to give out to his co-workers.

Funny thing:  Last week he told me one of his co-workers asked what I put in my soap to make it last so long.  I was surprised, as was he, because she told him the bar of soap that I made that she uses only for shaving her legs has lasted a year and is still going.  So he suggested maybe she isn't shaving her legs often enough.  That was my second thought.  But she told him she shaves her legs every day.  Which I believe is rather odd, and thought maybe he mis-heard her.  In any case, I wonder which soap of mine is she using?  I want to know which one is lasting a year, especially if she really is using it everyday, which I doubt.  What female shaves her legs every day for 365 days in a row?  I never have.


----------



## amd

earlene said:


> What female shaves her legs every day for 365 days in a row?


I don't know about shaving my legs every day, but I have a bar of castile in my shower that I use for washing my face, neck (front and back) and behind my ears daily that's going on almost 6 months (and I probably have used 1/4 of it). I figure the amount I'm lathering up with is about what I would use to shave one leg, so yeah... it seems legit to me! Well, if she shaves like I do - I only shave my calves, my thighs don't really have hair. [apologies if that was TMI] In the summer when I wear capris every day, I shave at every shower, but it's just a quick busk around each leg. If I miss something today, I'll probably hit it tomorrow and no one will even notice. Except that one stripe down the back of my right leg that I will miss every.single.time.

Over the weekend I had an incredibly good show that wiped out about 3/4 of my stock. So now I'm fighting the urge to spend all the money I made, lol. Although I do need to put in an order for large jars for foaming sugar scrub, as those were a huge hit, but I'm waiting on WSP to have the jars back in stock. So today I'm putting my stock back in order, picking up beer from the brewery, and then making my to do list for wholesale, custom orders, and restock items. I have to update soap qty on Etsy and my website, and get soap back to the Peddlers Market. Hopefully will be making soap tomorrow.

Over the weekend I met a lady with a 3D printer, so she's going to make me some custom dividers for doing Taiwan Swirls. (Hubby makes my molds so I haven't found anything that works with my molds. Cardboard works good on the 6" molds, but not so much for the 12 and 24" molds, so I need something sturdy.)


----------



## earlene

amd said:


> I don't know about shaving my legs every day, but I have a bar of castile in my shower that I use for washing my face, neck (front and back) and behind my ears daily that's going on almost 6 months (and I probably have used 1/4 of it). I figure the amount I'm lathering up with is about what I would use to shave one leg, so yeah... it seems legit to me! Well, if she shaves like I do - I only shave my calves, my thighs don't really have hair. [apologies if that was TMI] In the summer when I wear capris every day, I shave at every shower, but it's just a quick busk around each leg. If I miss something today, I'll probably hit it tomorrow and no one will even notice. Except that one stripe down the back of my right leg that I will miss every.single.time.
> 
> Over the weekend I had an incredibly good show that wiped out about 3/4 of my stock. So now I'm fighting the urge to spend all the money I made, lol. Although I do need to put in an order for large jars for foaming sugar scrub, as those were a huge hit, but I'm waiting on WSP to have the jars back in stock. So today I'm putting my stock back in order, picking up beer from the brewery, and then making my to do list for wholesale, custom orders, and restock items. I have to update soap qty on Etsy and my website, and get soap back to the Peddlers Market. Hopefully will be making soap tomorrow.
> 
> Over the weekend I met a lady with a 3D printer, so she's going to make me some custom dividers for doing Taiwan Swirls. (Hubby makes my molds so I haven't found anything that works with my molds. Cardboard works good on the 6" molds, but not so much for the 12 and 24" molds, so I need something sturdy.)



That's great that you will soon have some custom dividers for your molds soon.  That's fabulous!
Congratulations on your incredibly good show, too.  It's hard not to feel that money burning a hole in your pocket, isn't it?

Oh, BTW, I started my soap batch to use up some oils; not a lot of progress, so far, but a start.

Anyway, I decided to do a little experiment with alkanet powder.  I am trying some as a lye additive and some in water to see what results I get.  I know I used it before, but without looking back at notes, I don't really recall anything spectacular, but I know for sure I didn't use it in lye solution.  So this time, I am videotaping the process so my documentation will be easier to find (hopefully).


----------



## Lefty

Over the weekend I sent out my second newsletter, activated an online sale on some bars I'm looking to move out of inventory, cut two loaves into bars, and signed up for my second-ever craft fair. Its not until November, but I already feel behind...time to ramp up production!


----------



## Lin19687

Shave your legs?  What is that ??  hahahahhahaha
I use electric so no soapy on the legs for that... and anyway , we have WINTER here.  That means a at Least a 5 month break, 7 if you can stretch it that far

off to stamp boxes...


----------



## earlene

While I was making soap for my brother, he called to tell me about our other brother having a heart attack.  I just got off the phone with my SIL.  He had was working at his Smithy demonstration when the excruciating pain began and luckily he was around a lot of people who made sure he went by ambulance to the closest hospital, where he had a stent put in.  He is doing well right now and awaiting transfer to the cardiac ICU, where he will stay for a couple of days.

We were all really surprised as among all our siblings, he is one of the seemingly most healthy.   We all pretty much don't know what to think.  But of course, we are all happy he is doing well and had immediate treatment.


----------



## Hawksquill

Today I didn't do any practical soaping, but I made a soaping wish list of equipment and oils I want to try!  I might just have to indulge in some soapy shopping this week to make a dent in it.  

The list includes more molds, a better scale, a proper soap pot, shea butter (to compare with cocoa butter and decide which I like better), PKO flakes to experiment with replacing coconut oil for my sensitive skin, and hazelnut oil to slow trace and do some swirls/complex designs.


----------



## msunnerstood

earlene said:


> While I was making soap for my brother, he called to tell me about our other brother having a heart attack.  I just got off the phone with my SIL.  He had was working at his Smithy demonstration when the excruciating pain began and luckily he was around a lot of people who made sure he went by ambulance to the closest hospital, where he had a stent put in.  He is doing well right now and awaiting transfer to the cardiac ICU, where he will stay for a couple of days.
> 
> We were all really surprised as among all our siblings, he is one of the seemingly most healthy.   We all pretty much don't know what to think.  But of course, we are all happy he is doing well and had immediate treatment.



Sending good thoughts for him and your family. So glad he got quick treatment.


----------



## msunnerstood

Please dont combine this with my last post, that ones needs to stand by itself please.

I got all my accidentally ordered supplies today and Ive been having a blast experimenting with lip balm flavors. I also got a new soap mold I intended to take for a test drive but before I knew it, hours had passed and it seems a bit late now.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Hawksquill said:


> Today I didn't do any practical soaping, but I made a soaping wish list of equipment and oils I want to try!  I might just have to indulge in some soapy shopping this week to make a dent in it.
> 
> The list includes more molds, a better scale, a proper soap pot, shea butter (to compare with cocoa butter and decide which I like better), PKO flakes to experiment with replacing coconut oil for my sensitive skin, and hazelnut oil to slow trace and do some swirls/complex designs.


Hey Hawksy, have you thought of using more OO (not pomace) to slow your trace? I’m not sure about the USA but it’s way cheaper here than hazelnut oil. 
I also use soy wax (although from what I understand it’s not so popular in the USA) as a replacement for so much Shea to keep costs down. I just use about 10 or even 5% Shea now. Cocoa butter is nice but it was too expensive for me (I’m palm free so needed something as a hardener) which is why I moved to Soy which is about 1/4 of the price.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Serene said:


> KiwiMoose,
> 
> I usually mix my colors in a separate little cup  with a bit of oil, and add as needed, specially if I am not familiar with the color yet.    It cuts down on disappointment after all that hard work.   It looks great from here.  I hope you share the cut.  Would love to see it.


Your wish is my command


----------



## Dawni

KiwiMoose said:


> View attachment 39506
> View attachment 39507
> 
> Your wish is my command


Cute!


----------



## Lin19687

@earlene hoping that it all goes GREAT and he is up and adam fast !

I stamped 130 boxes last night... while watching Amazon Prime video season... one that I don't have to watch so close


----------



## steffamarie

I've been wanting to try the pour/pull through technique and I found this sink caddy at Walmart so I cut it up to make it fit a Pringles can. Probably will try that later this week once my 15 FO's get here............

Also, as a bonus, the outer rim of that caddy has a wire in it and I was able to save it to make a hanger tool! Today I might prepare a couple batches of oils so I'm all ready to go once my goodies arrive


----------



## amd

@earlene so sorry to hear about your brother! It must have been a bit scary for all of you. Sending hugs and prayers your way for a speedy recovery. Because he's so healthy, hopefully that means his recovery time will be quick.

Today's to do list:
Make lye solution for brewery soaps
Do dishes
Make two batches of beer soap if lye solution is cool enough
Lay in hammock with hubby


----------



## cmzaha

earlene said:


> While I was making soap for my brother, he called to tell me about our other brother having a heart attack.  I just got off the phone with my SIL.  He had was working at his Smithy demonstration when the excruciating pain began and luckily he was around a lot of people who made sure he went by ambulance to the closest hospital, where he had a stent put in.  He is doing well right now and awaiting transfer to the cardiac ICU, where he will stay for a couple of days.
> 
> We were all really surprised as among all our siblings, he is one of the seemingly most healthy.   We all pretty much don't know what to think.  But of course, we are all happy he is doing well and had immediate treatment.


Prayers for your Brother's quick recovery. You just never know who is going to have issues. Heart Attacks are very scary. 

I nearly had a soaping catastrophe yesterday. I made my Aloe & Eucalyptus soap and it just did not want to trace in a timely fashion so I poured at barely emulsion. The reason I stopped Stick Blending is I did not want to liquify the fresh aloe. Anyways, I wanted to get it in the crate, I set on a heat pad, as quick as possible in case the emulsion did not hold. Since I had the flu last Dec, I am light headed and woozy most of the time.  Doc says it is not connected but I question it because it was not a previous issue. I thought I was carefully carrying the very thin batter in the mold when I swayed and hit the door going into my room. Yup, raw batter slopped out on my hands and on the floor, not a huge amount but still messy. Thankfully it did not spill on my hardwood floor but on my old asphalt tile flooring. I had extra batter so was able to fill the mold up and it really did not hurt my swirl , and got it all washed off me before any burns.


----------



## Serene

Earlene, I hope all is well with your brother.  Prayers and speedy recovery.


----------



## Serene

KiwiMoose said:


> View attachment 39506
> View attachment 39507
> 
> Your wish is my command



KiwiMoose, your soap looks great.  The colors look on point to me.  Palm or Lard?


----------



## earlene

steffamarie said:


> I've been wanting to try the pour/pull through technique and I found this sink caddy at Walmart so I cut it up to make it fit a Pringles can. Probably will try that later this week once my 15 FO's get here............



Cool, *steffamarie*. I hope you try the pull-through method first.  Here's why:   I got such nicer designs using the Pull-through than with the pour-through.  I tried the pour-through method first and was so disappointed with the results I got that didn't even try the pull-through until almost a year.



cmzaha said:


> Prayers for your Brother's quick recovery. You just never know who is going to have issues. Heart Attacks are very scary.
> 
> I nearly had a soaping catastrophe yesterday. I made my Aloe & Eucalyptus soap and it just did not want to trace in a timely fashion so I poured at barely emulsion. The reason I stopped Stick Blending is I did not want to liquify the fresh aloe. Anyways, I wanted to get it in the crate, I set on a heat pad, as quick as possible in case the emulsion did not hold. Since I had the flu last Dec, I am light headed and woozy most of the time.  Doc says it is not connected but I question it because it was not a previous issue. I thought I was carefully carrying the very thin batter in the mold when I swayed and hit the door going into my room. Yup, raw batter slopped out on my hands and on the floor, not a huge amount but still messy. Thankfully it did not spill on my hardwood floor but on my old asphalt tile flooring. I had extra batter so was able to fill the mold up and it really did not hurt my swirl , and got it all washed off me before any burns.



I am sorry to learn about your unsteadiness.  That must be very disconcerting and worrisome.  I hope your doctor is planning on looking into it a bit more.  Perhaps it is inner ear related?

A few days ago, while wiping down my soaping dishes with a paper towel, I realized I had a hole in my glove and my thumb was covered in dark colored soap batter and under my thumbnail.  I was really concerned that with it under my nail like that, that I'd be in big trouble.  Obviously I quit what I was doing and washed my hands and soaked that thumb in cool water for a very long time.  Thankfully I experienced no damage and luckily there were no skin breaks under my nail to start with.  It that had been the case, I probably would have had some pretty negative effects.




amd said:


> @earlene so sorry to hear about your brother! It must have been a bit scary for all of you. Sending hugs and prayers your way for a speedy recovery. Because he's so healthy, hopefully that means his recovery time will be quick.





Serene said:


> Earlene, I hope all is well with your brother.  Prayers and speedy recovery.



Thank you, all of you, for your prayers, thoughts and well wishes.  My SIL could really use them as well.  We spoke for a very long time this morning, and her anxiety level is way up right now.  Sometimes when your loved one is in this situation, being a nurse can be a double-edged sword.  And she also has her own problems to deal with (don't we all?) that is just increasing her anxiety.  When her anxiety level increased it affects my brother, and of course she knows that, but it doesn't change things.  Right now, she's really worried about money and stressing over the unknowns facing them.  

I lost my second husband to his second heart attack.  I don't talk about it much, but I do bring it up when anyone I care about decides to ignore doctor's orders or pick and choose which parts of the treatment regimen to follow.  If he had not tampered with the doctor's treatment, he would have not died when he did.  I will remind my brother of that if and when it seems appropriate.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Serene said:


> KiwiMoose, your soap looks great.  The colors look on point to me.  Palm or Lard?


Soy wax


----------



## steffamarie

earlene said:


> Cool, *steffamarie*. I hope you try the pull-through method first. Here's why: I got such nicer designs using the Pull-through than with the pour-through. I tried the pour-through method first and was so disappointed with the results I got that didn't even try the pull-through until almost a year.



I think that's what I'll do. I've seen a few videos on YouTube recently of people doing it that way and I really liked their results. 

In other news, I made a salt soap loaf today and managed to not screw up the cutting too badly! I unmolded 2 hours after I poured it and it was still pretty soft and squishy, but firm enough to handle the cutter. Smells like fresh citrus! Also I tried a ribbon pour (only two colors cuz, y'know, salt bars) and it turned out beautifully. All in all a pretty good soaping day for me!!


----------



## Trisher

Earline, I too wish the best for your brother. Tough stuff. 

Everybody's soaps are just lovely! 

I made a batch (small) of 'watermelon' soap Sunday. Thought it was too orangish for watermelon, so made another batch (small) yesterday and ran out of the pinks and reds I was using (I needed something I didn't have in the first place, ha ha) so the second batch is pale pink. I am now tired of making watermelon soap...

Today I made three molds out of corrugated cardboard. All slightly different sizes. We shall see!


----------



## msunnerstood

earlene said:


> Thank you, all of you, for your prayers, thoughts and well wishes.  My SIL could really use them as well.  We spoke for a very long time this morning, and her anxiety level is way up right now.  Sometimes when your loved one is in this situation, being a nurse can be a double-edged sword.  And she also has her own problems to deal with (don't we all?) that is just increasing her anxiety.  When her anxiety level increased it affects my brother, and of course she knows that, but it doesn't change things.  Right now, she's really worried about money and stressing over the unknowns facing them.
> 
> I lost my second husband to his second heart attack.  I don't talk about it much, but I do bring it up when anyone I care about decides to ignore doctor's orders or pick and choose which parts of the treatment regimen to follow.  If he had not tampered with the doctor's treatment, he would have not died when he did.  I will remind my brother of that if and when it seems appropriate.



I know all too well about the anxiety for the spouse after a Heart Attack.  I am praying for her as well during this time, and going forward as sometimes the smack hits when the crisis eases.

Earlene, let me first say I am sorry for the loss of your Husband and second, THANK YOU for what you do as a nurse. The Nurses were my lifeline during My husbands 2 heart attacks and 2 cardiac arrests, 16 weeks in the ICU and a heart transplant. They gave it to me straight and answered my unending questions so I felt I had some measure of control during a time nothing seemed controllable or manageable.


----------



## earlene

Thank you, *msunnerstood*.  I am so sorry about what you and your husband had to go through.  I am sure it was very stressful and I am glad to hear the nursing staff was so supportive.


----------



## Lin19687

.................. more box stamping..............


----------



## msunnerstood

earlene said:


> Thank you, *msunnerstood*.  I am so sorry about what you and your husband had to go through.  I am sure it was very stressful and I am glad to hear the nursing staff was so supportive.


Dont worry about me Earlene, I was just trying to empathize with yur SIL and Brother and thank you for what you d.

No soap for me tonight, Storms Comin. There were Maters (Old family name for Tornadoes) to our west and large hail, coming right for us.


----------



## MarnieSoapien

After February's soap challenge, I fell in love with soapy rocks and have been wanting to make another batch. I made an uncolored batch with coffee grounds to give it a speckled look (thanks to @Carolyne Thrasher for that idea!). I molded them and I am afraid they look a bit like potatoes.

Not to be discouraged,  I made a second batch with the intention of practicing my ribbon pour, using Iron Oxide and uncolored. Unfortunately, I was using a FO that caused my batter to seize. So, no ribbon pour, much more of a plop and swirl. When I went to cut the soap, the FO had discolored the uncolored parts of my soap to pink?! Sigh. So, I cut them and squished those into rocks too!

I would have posted pictures but the camera on my phone is acting up and it won't focus on anything close up.


----------



## Dawni

How's your brother today @earlene? Recovering quickly I hope? Sending out prayers and good vibes for him, his wife and you 

I'm gearing up for a 70% rice bran oil soap today.. Been meaning to but always forgot. Today I checked my infusions and realized I had infused chamomile tea bits and calendula flowers in RBO, and I have enough for a small batch.


----------



## Lin19687

Dawni said:


> I'm gearing up for a 70% rice bran oil soap today.. Been meaning to but always forgot. Today I checked my infusions and realized I had infused chamomile tea bits and calendula flowers in RBO, and I have enough for a small batch.


Are you going to add 20% CO to it.  Make a new thread so we can hear how it went.

I didn't stamp last night but have another 500 to stamp between now and Monday......... bet I am going to wait till Sunday


----------



## deb8907

cmzaha said:


> Prayers for your Brother's quick recovery. You just never know who is going to have issues. Heart Attacks are very scary.
> 
> I nearly had a soaping catastrophe yesterday. I made my Aloe & Eucalyptus soap and it just did not want to trace in a timely fashion so I poured at barely emulsion. The reason I stopped Stick Blending is I did not want to liquify the fresh aloe. Anyways, I wanted to get it in the crate, I set on a heat pad, as quick as possible in case the emulsion did not hold. Since I had the flu last Dec, I am light headed and woozy most of the time.  Doc says it is not connected but I question it because it was not a previous issue. I thought I was carefully carrying the very thin batter in the mold when I swayed and hit the door going into my room. Yup, raw batter slopped out on my hands and on the floor, not a huge amount but still messy. Thankfully it did not spill on my hardwood floor but on my old asphalt tile flooring. I had extra batter so was able to fill the mold up and it really did not hurt my swirl , and got it all washed off me before any burns.


I've done that before when I wasn't light headed and woozy.  Stuff happens!  Glad you had extra batter.


----------



## Dawni

Lin19687 said:


> Are you going to add 20% CO to it.  Make a new thread so we can hear how it went.


I will. Soap is done. I used 18% coconut oil.. It's softer than most other soaps I made at the 2hr mark. Let's see how it goes..


----------



## earlene

Dawni said:


> How's your brother today @earlene? Recovering quickly I hope? Sending out prayers and good vibes for him, his wife and you
> 
> I'm gearing up for a 70% rice bran oil soap today.. Been meaning to but always forgot. Today I checked my infusions and realized I had infused chamomile tea bits and calendula flowers in RBO, and I have enough for a small batch.



I waited 2 1/2 hours after I was up to call California and inquire about my brother.  First I spoke with his nurse and she gave me good news.  Then a few minutes later, brother called and he sounds great.  No pain, feels great, going home to day. Doc gave a 5 pound weight lift restriction for a week, but he expects to be back at his BlackSmithing in a week unless more restrictions.  I know SIL is worried about him lifting anvils, but if the doc says it's okay, he will do it; otherwise I suggested he hire a helper.  Anyway, he sounds really really good.  I posted a picture of him when he was about 7 or 8 here in the Random Pictures (non-soap) thread.

I started a batch of soap yesterday morning, but didn't finish so that's one the agenda today.  I will also cut the soap I did my alkanet root powder experiment on and see if I can see a difference between the lye water alkanet and the sugar water alkanet.  Of course at just 2 days, it might be early yet.  And some beveling practice with my new bevel tool.  It seems I have a long way to go to compete with IrishLass's beveling technique (see her gorgeous bevels here).


----------



## amd

amd said:


> Today's to do list:
> Make lye solution for brewery soaps
> Do dishes
> Make two batches of beer soap if lye solution is cool enough
> Lay in hammock with hubby



Today's to do list:
Take stock to Peddlers Market
Do soap dishes that didn't get done yesterday because I have NO clean dishes left
Make more lye solution for brewery soaps to make tomorrow
Cut soaps made last night
Spray down cure crates with hose because they need a good cleaning before new soap gets added (might be able to get daughter to do this because she'll get to play with the hose and it's hot out)
And then a whole bunch of non-soapy nonsense that I am going to resent the heck out of doing because I really want to be making soap.


----------



## SYT

steffamarie said:


> I've been wanting to try the pour/pull through technique and I found this sink caddy at Walmart so I cut it up to make it fit a Pringles can. Probably will try that later this week once my 15 FO's get here............
> 
> Also, as a bonus, the outer rim of that caddy has a wire in it and I was able to save it to make a hanger tool! Today I might prepare a couple batches of oils so I'm all ready to go once my goodies arrive


StephanieMarie.   I like your plans.  I'm curious how you'll use the soap caddy is it with your pringles can?  I recently bought a can of pringles to try round soaps.  Or is it simpley to keep your soap dry at the sink? It's a prettier caddy than most.


----------



## Lin19687

I am pursing pic on here...... so that is my soapy thing for today


----------



## Bladesmith

Opened a soapy box today. Been waiting on it to make more soap. Definitely making some this weekend.


----------



## KiwiSoap

amd said:


> Today's to do list:
> Take stock to Peddlers Market
> Do soap dishes that didn't get done yesterday because I have NO clean dishes left



Thanks for the remind, I need to was my soaping gear as well, it's been safely hidden away to saponify and I'll need them clean if I get to do any more soaping this weekend! That will be my soaping deed for today, besides thinking, thinking about making soap...


----------



## msunnerstood

Of all the items I ordered, I forgot Lye..THUMP.. there is no 2 day shipping on Lye.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

msunnerstood said:


> Of all the items I ordered, I forgot Lye..THUMP.. there is no 2 day shipping on Lye.


----------



## Dawni

Good to know @earlene  Will continue keeping you guys in our thoughts..

So, high RBO soap is posted here. No other soapy thing as of right now. It's just too hot in the kitchen..


----------



## LilianNoir

Doing research! I keep wanting to do a deeper dive into the different properties of fatty acids and oils and have been marking articles and books and am finally sitting down to read and record it all(I have a soap notebook.lol). "
Also doing some research into an idea I have for some soaps I wanna make for  my local firefighters. Made a BrambleBerry order yesterday. Soap (and my novel) is pretty much all I think about these days.

<3 to you and your family @earlene


----------



## earlene

msunnerstood said:


> Of all the items I ordered, I forgot Lye..THUMP.. there is no 2 day shipping on Lye.



Amazon Prime has two day shipping.  I've bought lye that way before.


----------



## steffamarie

SYT said:


> StephanieMarie.   I like your plans.  I'm curious how you'll use the soap caddy is it with your pringles can?  I recently bought a can of pringles to try round soaps.  Or is it simpley to keep your soap dry at the sink? It's a prettier caddy than most.


That is exactly right - I've cut it up to use in the Pringles can as the puller-througher (lol). But it is really kind of nice-looking so I may find a use for a second one at my sink. It was a few dollars at Walmart so I don't feel too bad about getting another


----------



## msunnerstood

earlene said:


> Amazon Prime has two day shipping.  I've bought lye that way before.



Yeah I tried that and even with Prime they are saying Monday. I think its because Lye has to go ground.


----------



## LilianNoir

msunnerstood said:


> Yeah I tried that and even with Prime they are saying Monday. I think its because Lye has to go ground.


Lowes or Home Depot? Or a restaurant supply store perhaps?


----------



## amd

amd said:


> Today's to do list:
> Take stock to Peddlers Market
> Do soap dishes that didn't get done yesterday because I have NO clean dishes left
> Make more lye solution for brewery soaps to make tomorrow
> Cut soaps made last night
> Spray down cure crates with hose because they need a good cleaning before new soap gets added (might be able to get daughter to do this because she'll get to play with the hose and it's hot out)
> And then a whole bunch of non-soapy nonsense that I am going to resent the heck out of doing because I really want to be making soap.



I made two batches of brewery soap last night. One was a very dark beer, imagine my shock this morning when I peeked in on them and that soap was almost white! (I leave part of the soap uncolored to highlight the natural colors of the beer.) I'll cut them tonight after work and post a pic of the four of them together. I'm quite proud of how the other two turned out, hoping these two will be just as nice. 

List for the weekend:
Spray down cure crates with hose because they need a good cleaning before new soap gets added
More dishes
Make soap with IRL soap friend who is coming to visit
non-soapy nonsense that I am going to resent the heck out of
MB Oils and more lye solution
Make 40 bars of soap and 96 lip balms for custom order #1
Make 24 ugly sweater embeds for custom order #2


----------



## jules92207

Y’all I’ve been a bit absent with my crazy life but I finally got to making some soap and bath bombs last weekend! Plan to keep up a plan of at least two batches a week, I think that’s a healthy goal for my crazy life [emoji4]

Last weekend I made Eucalyptus Spearmint from WSP and Bite Me from NG which I call “Forbidden Fruit”


----------



## dibbles

@earlene I don't keep up with this thread too well, so I just read about your brother. So sorry it happened, but I am glad to see he seems to be doing well - all things considered.


----------



## KiwiMoose

jules92207 said:


> Y’all I’ve been a bit absent with my crazy life but I finally got to making some soap and bath bombs last weekend! Plan to keep up a plan of at least two batches a week, I think that’s a healthy goal for my crazy life [emoji4]
> 
> Last weekend I made Eucalyptus Spearmint from WSP and Bite Me from NG which I call “Forbidden Fruit”
> 
> View attachment 39587
> View attachment 39588


YAY! These look great!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

@earlene I ‘m another one who has trouble keeping up with this thread.  

I’m sorry to hear about your brother’s health issues and it’s good to read that he is doing better. I hope he keeps on his upward trajectory and follows the doctor’s orders!


----------



## DWinMadison

Last day at the Grand Hotel in Point Clear, Alabama. It’s so beautiful here.  Can’t wait for retirement!  I stalked the soap store in Fairhope (nice stuff, but mine is better).  Dropping daughter at the airport tomorrow then driving home to unpack supplies for shave soaps and shampoo bars.  Gonna do the shave soap HP either tomorrow or Sunday to have them available for Father’s Day.


----------



## earlene

Thank you, *dibbles*.  He is doing well,  and SIL has calmed down, too.  They went to the VA (veteran's administration) yesterday to get his prescription(s) filled and schedule the necessary follow-up.  He wasn't taken to the VA hospital by ambulance because, although it's not really far, it was too far in the situation at the time.  He actually would not have survived had they gone there instead of the closer hospital, so it's all good.  And the VA is picking up the tab; that's one of the things that had my SIL so worried.

Anyway, all is good for now.

On the soapy front:

Today I cut soap (made yesterday or the day before) - I expected it but it's still a disappointment - beet root powder is a waste in CP soap.  No color at all remained. Beveled some soaps.  Tossed out half the soap trimmings I've been saving for adding to confetti or 'old & new' soap as I think of them.  Searched again for my lavender EO.  I can't believe I used it all up, but it just is not to be found anywhere.  If I didn't use it all up I sure did misplace it; I've been looking everyday for 3 or 4 days sure it'll be where it belongs this time.  I guess I am just going to have order some more.  Then it probably will turn up.

Puréed some black cherries this morning, and Hubby walks in and says, 'You aren't going to waste that in soap, are you?'  Well, yes, that's exactly what I am going to do!  I have gathered the juice and now have purée as well.  Just have to decide what colorants to use and do a small test batch to see how it turns out.  Guess that's on tomorrow's agenda.

ETA:   I just found a soap I left in the freezer in the garage several days ago because I couldn't get it out of the mold.  It came out like a breeze.  Funny, I totally forgot about it and today I was wondering what had happened to that mold and absolutely did not remember that I had not yet un-molded that soap!  Anyway, then I had to go back out to the garage to get the lima beans for dinner that I left in the freezer when I saw the soap.  So dinner is started & soap is thawing.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

earlene said:


> Anyway, then I had to go back out to the garage to get the lima beans for dinner that I left in the freezer when I saw the soap.


Thanks for sharing. I love stories like this with happy endings! It's good to know I'm not alone in my struggle against time.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

@earlene I had to make 4-5 rounds of my house this morning to find a bag of matcha tea powder I bought the other day.  I finally found it sitting right next to the soaps I made the other day, which I looked at twice this morning without noticing the tea 

I’m infusing annatto, Calendula petals, madder, matcha and parsley in olive oil this morning to make a round of single color soaps with my ne FOs this weekend.  Since I did not this to infuse the oils in advance, I have the jars in a hot water bath on the stove.

I also discovered a neat little trick for lining my makeshift 1 lb mold.  It’s a recycled card box from an out-of-date Trivial Pursuit game.  I neatly covered the outside of the bottom of the box with parchment paper and then slipped the bottom into the top of the box, pulled the bottom part of the box out, and voila, a perfectly lined top!


----------



## steffamarie

Well, I decided to make two batches this morning. I finally made my pull through soap which turned out pretty decently, I think. Suppose we'll see tomorrow when I unmold and cut it! Then I attempted to make the rim for this month's soap challenge and of course I used my palm recipe thinking it would be fine. Yeah, no. I was going for a cosmic swirl and two of my colors set up on me really fast (strangely enough, my white colored with TD stayed fluid) and I had to abandon the rim. 

Poured the whole slab back into my pot and threw in some FO, blended that mother up real good and smacked it into my 1lb mold. It still looks fine since the colors I was using worked together but now I have to re-do my rim. Sigh. You win some, you lose some! 

Also, unrelated, but I'm currently on steroids for a work-related injury from a few weeks ago and YOWZA. 25 is too young to have hot flashes XD My face is so flushed I'm literally putting a bag of frozen hash browns on it cuz it feels so good. Only five more days of this.....


----------



## SYT

msunnerstood said:


> Yeah I tried that and even with Prime they are saying Monday. I think its because Lye has to go ground.


Our ACE Hardware has it. In stock almost always. So maybe your local hardware store?


----------



## earlene

Mobjack Bay said:


> @earlene I had to make 4-5 rounds of my house this morning to find a bag of matcha tea powder I bought the other day.  I finally found it sitting right next to the soaps I made the other day, which I looked at twice this morning without noticing the tea
> 
> I’m infusing annatto, Calendula petals, madder, matcha and parsley in olive oil this morning to make a round of single color soaps with my ne FOs this weekend.  Since I did not this to infuse the oils in advance, I have the jars in a hot water bath on the stove.
> 
> I also discovered a neat little trick for lining my makeshift 1 lb mold.  It’s a recycled card box from an out-of-date Trivial Pursuit game.  I neatly covered the outside of the bottom of the box with parchment paper and then slipped the bottom into the top of the box, pulled the bottom part of the box out, and voila, a perfectly lined top! View attachment 39611




Funny, I'm actually doing the same thing.  I started with heating an annotto infusion last night, then this morning was starting one for paprika and accidentally picked up the annotto bottle again.  So now I have two annotto infusions and on paprika infusion going.  Jeez!  At least I knew what happened right away, but had already begun the pouring the spice into the jar of oil before I could stop myself.  My brain->nerve pathway->muscle response is a little slow sometimes.

I need to go get my manjistha because I want to start an infusion of it as well.  At least I am confident it is where it belongs, with the rest of the natural colorants.  But I keep the paprika in my freezer because it can grow bugs if left in the spice cupboard and I love it on deviled eggs as long as nothing is moving around when I look inside the bottle.  Yuck!  I guess it wouldn't matter for soap but still, I hate bugs in my foodstuffs!

So I just realized in one of my efforts to clean out the excess jars & bottles in my cupboard, I now don't have enough jars for many oils infusions and for leftover food that I store in jars after a meal.  Well, at least that prevents me from going overboard with the oil infusions this time around.

I have not tried the matcha tea powder yet, except to drink it.  I'd like to try it as an oil infusion and as added to the lye solution, but right now I want to concentrate on the warmer tones given a project I have in mind and my limited number of jars and my mind doesn't need to try to do too much at once.

My goal is to test these colors side-by side as oil infusion only, as lye solution mixed only and as both lye mixed + oil infusion to see what kinds of results I will get with color.  I had fabulous results with manjistha before, but didn't do any extensive color testing.  This time around I hope to be more scientific in my method.

I wish there were more options for red tones besides dead bugs.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

You could probably make Hungarian Goulash with the infused paprika 



earlene said:


> I need to go get my manjistha


. Is that the same as madder?  My madder infusion from this morning looks less like an infusion and more like madder powder suspended in olive oil. How did you use your Manjistha when you had success with it?



earlene said:


> My goal is to test these colors side-by side as oil infusion only, as lye solution mixed only and as both lye mixed + oil infusion to see what kinds of results I will get with color.



This is the best strategy for comparisons and I really should do the same.


----------



## earlene

One of my favorite things from my mom's kitchen was her Hungarian Goulash!  What a fabulous suggestion.


Mobjack Bay said:


> You could probably make Hungarian Goulash with the infused paprika
> 
> . Is that the same as madder?  My madder infusion from this morning looks less like an infusion and more like madder powder suspended in olive oil. How did you use your Manjistha when you had success with it?



Some say it is the same; some say it is not.  I am unsure of the correct answer.

On June 11, 2016 I made a ghost swirl soap with oil infused manjistha.  My infusion rate was 1 tsp powder to 1 Tablespoon almond oil.   I did not make a note of how long I let it infuse, unfortunately.  No other colorants were used.  Below is a photo of the High & Low water Ghost Swirl soap from back then.  The color never faded.





I wouldn't call it read, but the darker part did look a bit more mahogany in person.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

earlene said:


> One of my favorite things from my mom's kitchen was her Hungarian Goulash!  What a fabulous suggestion.
> 
> Some say it is the same; some say it is not.  I am unsure of the correct answer.
> 
> On June 11, 2016 I made a ghost swirl soap with oil infused manjistha.  My infusion rate was 1 tsp powder to 1 Tablespoon almond oil.   I did not make a note of how long I let it infuse, unfortunately.  No other colorants were used.  Below is a photo of the High & Low water Ghost Swirl soap from back then.  The color never faded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't call it read, but the darker part did look a bit more mahogany in person.



Love the ghost swirl.  Mahogany is a good description of the color.  I’m hoping to get more red.   Check out what I posted on this thread about the temperature sensitivity of madder colors.  Temps above 200 F destroy the red.  The dyers bring madder root up to a simmer very slowly in order to coax the reds out!


----------



## Bladesmith

Made a batch this morning. This fragrance oil (nightfall from nurture) has vanilla in it. Curious to see how the color changes... 

Hot processed


----------



## KiwiMoose

Bladesmith said:


> Made a batch this morning. This fragrance oil (nightfall from nurture) has vanilla in it. Curious to see how the color changes...
> 
> Hot processed
> 
> View attachment 39616


This look gorgeous - nice and creamy looking.



steffamarie said:


> Well, I decided to make two batches this morning. I finally made my pull through soap which turned out pretty decently, I think. Suppose we'll see tomorrow when I unmold and cut it!


Can't wait to to see pics of the pull through!


----------



## Lefty

Today I masterbatched enough oils for three batches and ordered a new stick blender and some storage bins. May mix up some lye tonight so I can do some soaping tomorrow. Need to restock my rosemary mint!


----------



## msunnerstood

Making embeds tonight


----------



## Kari Howie

earlene said:


> Funny, I'm actually doing the same thing.  I started with heating an annotto infusion last night, then this morning was starting one for paprika and accidentally picked up the annotto bottle again.  So now I have two annotto infusions and on paprika infusion going.  Jeez!  At least I knew what happened right away, but had already begun the pouring the spice into the jar of oil before I could stop myself.  My brain->nerve pathway->muscle response is a little slow sometimes.
> 
> I need to go get my manjistha because I want to start an infusion of it as well.  At least I am confident it is where it belongs, with the rest of the natural colorants.  But I keep the paprika in my freezer because it can grow bugs if left in the spice cupboard and I love it on deviled eggs as long as nothing is moving around when I look inside the bottle.  Yuck!  I guess it wouldn't matter for soap but still, I hate bugs in my foodstuffs!
> 
> So I just realized in one of my efforts to clean out the excess jars & bottles in my cupboard, I now don't have enough jars for many oils infusions and for leftover food that I store in jars after a meal.  Well, at least that prevents me from going overboard with the oil infusions this time around.
> 
> I have not tried the matcha tea powder yet, except to drink it.  I'd like to try it as an oil infusion and as added to the lye solution, but right now I want to concentrate on the warmer tones given a project I have in mind and my limited number of jars and my mind doesn't need to try to do too much at once.
> 
> My goal is to test these colors side-by side as oil infusion only, as lye solution mixed only and as both lye mixed + oil infusion to see what kinds of results I will get with color.  I had fabulous results with manjistha before, but didn't do any extensive color testing.  This time around I hope to be more scientific in my method.
> 
> I wish there were more options for red tones besides dead bugs.


Earlene, you crack me up!


----------



## earlene

Today I am continuing a sort of low-key organizing effort at the same time I am trying to use up some soaping stuffs and prepare for future renovation.  It's a rather slapdash effort, I have to admit and I don't seem to making much progress with this method.  But my heart isn't in it, so to speak.  I want to get it done, but I don't want to do the work either.  I wish I was magical or had a fairy godmother or something.

Well, anyway, some plans for today are:

make soap using up some more supplies - I can empty at least one partially empty bottle of oil & that's a goal;
bevel a few more soaps - hoping for 1 or 2 dozen; 

choose some soaps to take to the Nursing Home to give to staff (the recent buy out may mean some staff may be worried about an upheaval and job jeopardy, so I want to be supportive, as well as reduce inventory and make room for the newly curing soaps);  

make a rim using high Castor Oil (10%) as a test I haven't tried yet;

find my impression mat, because I want to use it and it's not where I thought it should be;
plan the color test soaps (probably won't make them today, though);
toss out/add to recycle at least 5 items I don't need in my soaping supplies

The list seems daunting to me, but if I break it down into the time each will take, it's really doable as long as I get up off my tush and don't allow myself to get too distracted.


----------



## steffamarie

Plan for today is to re-do my rim using the recipe in the challenge thread. Hopefully that goes better than my previous idea...I am also re-thinking the overall design and concept so we'll see where that gets me XD


----------



## earlene

steffamarie said:


> Plan for today is to re-do my rim using the recipe in the challenge thread. Hopefully that goes better than my previous idea...I am also re-thinking the overall design and concept so we'll see where that gets me XD



I have decided to test out the 10% Castor Oil idea in my recipe and see how that performs compared to the 2% Vegetable Glycerin.  I will report on it tomorrow.   Ooops, I meant to put this in another thread,  so I will.

Oh, and I am making progress on my slapdash organizing by making a bigger mess as I carry things downstairs to re-evaluate, re-organize, choose to use soon, or destine for elimination.


----------



## steffamarie

Alriiiiiiight. New soap rim is in the oven, hopefully gelling, and it looks amaaaaaaazing. Super happy with how it came out. I had to make up my own recipe as I had only about 3 of the 6 or 7 oils mentioned in the recipe on the thread lol

Used 2% glycerine and 10% castor because, let's be real, I need all the help I can get!! It smells delightful (lime EO and may chang EO) and looks really beautiful and I'm really excited to get moving on the whole thing. Fingers crossed that it comes out ok!!!


----------



## TAS

This morning I cleaned up the garden after yesterday's hailstorm. It could have been worse. Had lunch and heading downstairs to check on the infusions I started yesterday. I might throw a spontaneous batch together this afternoon. Sharing a couple of pics from the May soaping series. 




infused with marshmallow and rose resin.





Shea O'Shea - 30% shea butter


----------



## KiwiMoose

Couldn't sleep last night thinking about the rimmed soap challenge.  I think I know what I am going to do...


----------



## Mobjack Bay

@TAS   Nice!  What’s rose resin???


----------



## earlene

earlene said:


> Yesterday this came, so I made a confetti rebatch (no new soap, all old soap, but not all was melted and not all was confetti) to try out the new cutter.  It works fabulously and is so easy to clean! It looks like there may be a bit of a learning curve for me to get straight and level cuts. How tight to get the wire and how smoothly I push the soap through both seem to impact the level cut.  Or maybe it really is more about how tight I make the wire.  I'm afraid to break it by tightening too much, so perhaps a bit more practice will give me the experience I need to get truly beautifully level Rims for Rimmed Soaps.  That's my main goal in buying this cutter, but it is also perfect as a log splitter.  It could even be a single bar cutter, and could be the only cutter anyone needs, because it can do all three.



I am so glad I posted this here last October.  I was trying out this soap today and couldn't find any documentation in my notebook about making this soap.  I really wanted to look up the ingredients, but I couldn't.

Well, I still would not be able to figure it out, so I guess I'm out of luck on that front, at least with any real accuracy. I can see some of the soaps and go back and find some of the ingredients, but it just wouldn't be accurate. Good thing I don't sell, right? 

But the soap is nice for washing.  Kinda ugly in the above photo, but it's looks have improved over the past 10 months.  

I am working on beveling soaps I want to label soon, but stopped to make soap; strangely enough it was for a rim and the post I am quoting is also about wanting the cutter to create nice smooth cuts for rims.


----------



## Bladesmith

Another batch today. Guess I didn't add enough black. I was going for black but ended up gray. Fragrance is a Lord of Misrule lush dupe. Also not real sure what all the little whitish spots are. Maybe bubbles? 

Hot processed.


----------



## TAS

If you're an "old timer" like me you might remember Eden Botanicals use to sell Amber Resin. They also sold rose, vetiver, jasmine and desert balsam resins. I had a bit of rose resin so I infused an oil.


----------



## DWinMadison

Shave Soap #2.  Wet shaving really has changed my life.  I used my traditional shave cream while traveling this week and really missed that super clean feeling.  Here’s my recipe from the batch I made today.  I owe several of these as Father’s Day gifts.  It’s 60/40 KOH/NaOH in HP.  Critique welcomed.  Wish I could have gotten the conditi0ning a bit higher.  I went with 8% super fat plus bentonite clay and a bit of glycerin, so maybe those will help.


----------



## KiwiSoap

I made another batch of salt bars so they'll be ready for summer. *Find out more here*, with an update on the 'Battle of the Greens' special event


----------



## KiwiMoose

KiwiSoap said:


> I made another batch of salt bars so they'll be ready for summer. *Find out more here*, with an update on the 'Battle of the Greens' special event
> View attachment 39643


Are yer selling tickets for the event?


----------



## KiwiSoap

KiwiMoose said:


> Are yer selling tickets for the event?


_Gather up, gather up, get your tickets to this special event while they are still fresh and green.._
I could never compete while your craft is in town, the better Kiwi comes with a Moose  Thanks for keeping me around though!


----------



## Dawni

Bladesmith said:


> Another batch today. Guess I didn't add enough black. I was going for black but ended up gray. Fragrance is a Lord of Misrule lush dupe. Also not real sure what all the little whitish spots are. Maybe bubbles?
> 
> Hot processed.
> 
> View attachment 39636


Niiice! I actually like grey n red. I've never managed black in HP just varying shades of grey...

The spots could be stearic spots? Did you use any butters?


----------



## amd

amd said:


> List for the weekend:
> Spray down cure crates with hose because they need a good cleaning before new soap gets added
> More dishes
> Make soap with IRL soap friend who is coming to visit
> non-soapy nonsense that I am going to resent the heck out of
> MB Oils and more lye solution
> Make 40 bars of soap and 96 lip balms for custom order #1
> Make 24 ugly sweater embeds for custom order #2



My IRL soap friend came to hold my hand for some infusions - annatto and alkanet. We are totally different soapers, so there were interesting discussions. Two things that stirred up my curiosity were 1) stickblending in bursts (amd) vs stickblending continuously (friend) and 2) FO added to oils before lye (amd) vs FO added at trace (friend). I'm pretty sure I've convinced myself that it really doesn't matter for my recipe because my recipe traces so fast - literally less than a minute - that I really only spend about 10 seconds blending to emulsion and 30 seconds handstirring, so it's not going affect adding air to my batter by stickblending in bursts - same for adding FO before adding lye - my recipe moves so fast that the 4 minutes (considering labor time) between unmixed and mixed really isn't going to affect scent volatility. [is that the word I want? maybe.] Most cases I spend more time pouring the soap into the mold than mixing it, and I pour at such low temps (my oils are probably running around 80 degs and my lye might be 120 degs) that heat is a small factor in the process. I think if I had to stickblend for 3-8 minutes and soaping at higher temps like my friend does, I might consider changing my methods... or might not. I started soaping with adding FO at the end, and after three too many batches in the mold with FO forgotten... I think I'd rather pay for a bit of lost scent. Also funny... she was completely shocked that I don't measure temps. Ever. I took a few readings when I first switched to MB oils and lye just for a reference, but otherwise nada. Anyways, super interesting afternoon spent making and discussing soap! Sorry for rambling... my brain needed to dump some information.

This week's list is short as all of my bosses are here, so I have a lot of evenings taken up with dinners and such, but I might be able to squeeze in some soap making...
Make 40 bars of soap (the lip balms can wait until next week) for custom order #1
Wash Dishes
Source HO Sunflower oil for vegan soap experiment

I won't need to MB oils until next week, I forgot that last time I MB that I had done two buckets, so I still had one sitting under the work table, so I'm good for a few more batches!

ETA: Oh! I forgot to mention that my hubby told me he is down to two salt bars, so I made a batch for him. Mostly made them because the annatto/alkanet soap wasn't gelling, so I wanted to add more heat. So I made a batch of salt bars and set in the box with the other soap to warm things up a bit. Hubby told me he would "try" to wait 6 months for this batch. Plus I got to try out my new cavity mold and discovered that my calculations were a bit off (I suspect that I resized the recipe to fit the mold, and then tweaked the recipe which threw everything off) so lesson learned there: make sure the recipe is fully locked in before resizing to fit mold!


----------



## steffamarie

My pull through doesn’t look very good lol I think the silicone was too flexible and didn’t have enough detail. Oh well. I will try again another day! They smell delightful, though - OMG Olive from NG is one of my new faves


----------



## Bladesmith

Dawni said:


> Niiice! I actually like grey n red. I've never managed black in HP just varying shades of grey...
> 
> The spots could be stearic spots? Did you use any butters?



Thanks Dawni! It doesn't look too bad.. just not quite what I was going for.

EDIT: I started thinking maybe it was something to do with the wire cutter. I cut it with a knife and it did reveal some bubbles. It looks like the wire cutter dragged soap into the bubbles as it went through leaving the white spots. That plus my colorants weren't perfectly dispersed . I'm pretty surprised to find so many little bubbles. That hasn't really happened to me before (that I've paid attention to anyway). And after making the exact recipe (except colorant and fragrance) the day before with no bubbles, I'm wondering if it's something to do with the colorant or fragrance. Or maybe I just didn't slam this one down on the countertop as hard as the other.


----------



## earlene

I had some fun today with Rimmed soap and doing a tester soap for Amy Warden's Food & Drink challenge.

Carrying over a couple of soapy items not finished yesterday and added more:

✓  choose soaps to give away to Nursing Home staff (we go tomorrow) - filled a flat of 39 soaps
✓  plan color test soaps - didn't make them today, so it will have to wait until Thursday
✓  replace freezer paper for short round molds with new  - done early
✓  make soap rims with 10% Castor Alkanet in Lye soap I made yesterday
✓  report on how 10% castor worked with pliability for a rim
✓  continue my slap-dash clean-up/organization in soaping areas - less progress today
✓   move more mica from bags to jars
✓   bevel & plane some soaps (only 9, but I am getting better with this fancy beveling)
✓  do a tester soap with puréed black cherries - using rims I made earlier
✓  transfer two micas from baggies to bottles
✓  sort through my micas to see what all I have on hand
✓  put all my natural colorants together again - I need a second covered bin - need to go shopping
      toss/recycle at least 5 more things (did fab yesterday - maybe I can repeat this!) - post pone to after dinner


----------



## DWinMadison

Rebatch of shards and trimmings.  There's something cathartic about using up all those bags of trimmings.  I used this in the shower this a.m.... it lathered great.  I didn't add any new color or fragrance, and I kinda like it.  It smells like Ivory soap.


----------



## earlene

First thing this morning, I planed & beveled more soap then cleaned up. 

Bottled some Congee & more Rejuvalac (not just a nutritional drink) as I intend to use some in soap.  The Rejuvalac makes the soap smell for awhile, but over time, the smell goes away.  It's sort of like soaping with beer in that sense.  I have not yet soaped with Congee, but thought I should give it a try.  I haven't soaped with potato water or pasta water either, although last night I did boil my pasta without adding oil to the water just to try it out.  Then decided I don't like pasta cooked in plain water; back to adding oil to the pasta pot.

Today we will visit MIL in her Nursing Home & I can give more soap away. 

It was a good exercise giving large lots of soap away this week.  It made me re-visit how much stock I really have on hand.  I am happy to say it's diminishing enough that I don't feel so bad making more.  And I was able to compare some soaps that I shrink-wrapped & labeled then boxed for storing away from the light & humidity to some of the same soaps that I had not put away in boxes.  Proof is in the pudding, as they say.  The box-stored soaps win hands down! 

I have also decided I need to eliminate soap recipes that don't do well in humidity, because a couple of them that I left out and didn't box up, though they did well inside the boxes, out in the open, humidity made them tacky.  If I give those away to family, I can't expect them to store them the way I do.  So it's better to just eliminate those recipes from my repertoire.

ETA: Upon further consideration and a reminder from *KiwiSoap* in another thread about salt soap, I guess I won't be eliminating all humidity intolerant soap recipes.  I will give this more thought.


----------



## msunnerstood

I am on a soaping hiatis until Thursday for a bunch of medical appointments but I did buy a set of Cookie cutting plungers to make embeds with and Im super happy with them. 68 came in the package and Im testing them with some of my soap edge slivers. Im soap geeking out lol


----------



## DWinMadison

steffamarie said:


> My pull through doesn’t look very good lol I think the silicone was too flexible and didn’t have enough detail. Oh well. I will try again another day! They smell delightful, though - OMG Olive from NG is one of my new faves View attachment 39649


So, I have this idea about doing a pull-through with a grid of skewers or chopsticks strung totether like ### connected by strings or florist wire at the intersections.  Wondering if it might produce a sort of plaid pattern.  Is that moronical?


----------



## earlene

DWinMadison said:


> So, I have this idea about doing a pull-through with a grid of skewers or chopsticks strung totether like like ### connected by strings or florist wire at the intersections.  Wondering if it might produce a sort of plaid pattern.  Is that moronical?



Not at all!   If you use either squirt bottles or pointie end pour-spouted measuring cups and layer your soaps in a parallel lines, then alternate with perpendicular lines, I expect it would work to enhance your plaid.  I'm guessing you could still do a plain without the pull-through, but it would take a lot longer for the pour because you'd have to be so meticulous.

I hope you give it a try and show us your results!


----------



## Nanette

earlene said:


> Funny, I'm actually doing the same thing.  I started with heating an annotto infusion last night, then this morning was starting one for paprika and accidentally picked up the annotto bottle again.  So now I have two annotto infusions and on paprika infusion going.  Jeez!  At least I knew what happened right away, but had already begun the pouring the spice into the jar of oil before I could stop myself.  My brain->nerve pathway->muscle response is a little slow sometimes.
> 
> I need to go get my manjistha because I want to start an infusion of it as well.  At least I am confident it is where it belongs, with the rest of the natural colorants.  But I keep the paprika in my freezer because it can grow bugs if left in the spice cupboard and I love it on deviled eggs as long as nothing is moving around when I look inside the bottle.  Yuck!  I guess it wouldn't matter for soap but still, I hate bugs in my foodstuffs!
> 
> So I just realized in one of my efforts to clean out the excess jars & bottles in my cupboard, I now don't have enough jars for many oils infusions and for leftover food that I store in jars after a meal.  Well, at least that prevents me from going overboard with the oil infusions this time around.
> 
> I have not tried the matcha tea powder yet, except to drink it.  I'd like to try it as an oil infusion and as added to the lye solution, but right now I want to concentrate on the warmer tones given a project I have in mind and my limited number of jars and my mind doesn't need to try to do too much at once.
> 
> My goal is to test these colors side-by side as oil infusion only, as lye solution mixed only and as both lye mixed + oil infusion to see what kinds of results I will get with color.  I had fabulous results with manjistha before, but didn't do any extensive color testing.  This time around I hope to be more scientific in my method.
> 
> I wish there were more options for red tones besides dead bugs.


 yes! I think cochineal was used to color food a long time ago.....maybe still today...those red gummy bears?

ok


----------



## amd

Nanette said:


> I have a stupid question....I made some shaving soap and added some stearic acid wsp brand....I did not melt it, just added at trace and of course it didnt melt. So I have stearic acid flakes all thru the soap...is this even safe to use? I will use if it is...hate to waste it. Of course it was a reasonably large batch..thanks in advance.


It would be better to post this as a separate thread rather than burying it as a post here.



amd said:


> This week's list is short as all of my bosses are here, so I have a lot of evenings taken up with dinners and such, but I might be able to squeeze in some soap making...
> Make 40 bars of soap (the lip balms can wait until next week) for custom order #1
> Wash Dishes
> Source HO Sunflower oil for vegan soap experiment


My dinner last night ended early, so I was able to be home early in the evening. Daughter had missed me so she helped me wash dishes while we caught up with the day. I had a duh moment, and remembered that it was Soapers Choice Canola oil that is not specified as HO, so of course when I went to check the sunflower I was happy to see that it is noted as HO. Source found! Now to wait until I need to order something else. It's going to be a month or so until I see my friend again - she is giving a lb of hydrogenated palm so that I can do a true comparison of my experimental vegan soaps. I have been let off the hook for today (in the office as well as personal time) so I will be tackling the 40 bars of soap tonight. Thankfully they are all the same "flavor" and I have enough molds.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

TAS said:


> If you're an "old timer" like me you might remember Eden Botanicals use to sell Amber Resin. They also sold rose, vetiver, jasmine and desert balsam resins. I had a bit of rose resin so I infused an oil.



Mountain Rose Herbs has Myrrh resin, here.  What did you do with the rose resin infused oil?


----------



## earlene

Nanette said:


> yes! I think cochineal was used to color food a long time ago.....maybe still today...those red gummy bears?



Oh, yes, it is still being used and not only in food, lots of cosmetics, too.  

See this video:



As I understand it, cochineal bugs provide many many people their livelihood, so in that respect, I don't let it bother me too horribly.


----------



## Bladesmith

Made another couple batches today.

Left has smugglers soul lush dupe and right one has avobath lush dupe (very lemony!)

Hot processed


----------



## TAS

Mobjack, the resin that I used from Eden Botanicals is not like the myrrh resin at all. Myrrh, frankincense, benzoin, etc resins are harvested from the trees. They are hard. The resin that I mentioned are perfume resins created in India, are soft, and look like this-https://www.ebay.com/itm/Premium-Go...hash=item5b02122cd2:m:mIH40DY2Q1G0-2Cz2Y0AN7g.


----------



## earlene

I had a long giant sized To Do list I wrote yesterday while sitting in the waiting room at the Walk-In Clinic/urgent care clinic while my husband had his leg looked at.  (Gardening/over exertion/leg vein injury)  Then we spent the rest of the day doing a ridiculous amount of driving and walking around in stores looking for stuff before grocery shopping because we were in the cities and can't find some of that stuff in our little town.  My husband should have been at home with his leg elevated and iced, but he kept saying 'let's go to the next (store) down the road - they might have it.  We also had dinner at a new restaurant.  We will definitely return there because they had a lot of vegetarian options and the food was good.  We didn't get home until after 9 p.m.

Anyway, I obviously got none of my soapy To Do items finished after we took off for the walk-in clinic since. 

But today I did get a little bit done between sitting around with Hubby who is sitting in recliner with leg elevated and iced off & on per doctor's orders.  I am thankful it rained all day, otherwise he would have been outside doing yard work.  We only went out for about an hour or two today, so he's been giving the leg the required rest it needs today at least.

✓  cut a loaf of 4 1/2 bars of soap (slab cut) at 4:30 am (awoke, so did that to get it out of the way, then back to sleep)
✓  planed & beveled a few soaps
✓  took soap photographs (but forgot to get shots of the soap I cut at 4:30 am, so more to do)
✓  posted about the Rimmed Soaps and added alkanet soap photos to another post to show what results looked like
✓  visited MIL in Nursing Home & gave soap to staff - a flat of 39 soaps*
✓  washed soapy dishes from a couple of days ago

Next soapy To Do's for tomorrow and the next few days:

-  continue my clean-up/organization in soaping areas (prep for future renovation)
-  toss/donate items destined to make room for soaping supplies in kitchen (prep for moving my soaping area)
-  transfer more colorants from plastic zip lock baggies to plastic bottles
-  color test soaps using the infused oils, etc.
-  photograph alkanet confetti soap
-  choose soaps to give away to family (various visiting family coming the next 2 weekends)
-  determine how many more soaps I have left to plane & bevel - make a plan to get caught up
-  design soap labels for soaps ready to package & begin packaging
-  begin packaging
- 

* Just in time, too according to MIL.  Apparently they've been asking her when I was going to bring more and she said she would pay for them herself if I'd bring more! 
In fact the medication nurse stopped dispensing meds so she could go sniff soap.  She's lucky I was not her Boss.  I would have reprimanded her.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Bladesmith said:


> Made another couple batches today.
> 
> Left has smugglers soul lush dupe and right one has avobath lush dupe (very lemony!)
> 
> Hot processed
> 
> View attachment 39699


Need a LOVE button!  LOVE that blue!

Where are y'all getting your Lush dupes?  I had to make my own by blending a ton of different oils!


----------



## TAS

earlene, you humble me. I made one simple batch yesterday. I had to get it done because we are expecting house guests today through the weekend, and I guess it would be rude to excuse myself to go make soap. I will, however, have to go cut it later on today so I have that to look forward to.


----------



## Bladesmith

KiwiMoose said:


> Need a LOVE button!  LOVE that blue!
> 
> Where are y'all getting your Lush dupes?  I had to make my own by blending a ton of different oils!



Thanks! I bought a bunch of fragrances from nurture soap and they have a lot of lush dupes.


----------



## Diana Smith

Does Yesterday count? Had my 3rd Arts & Crafts Fair. Made back 25% of my booth fee.  Luckily it goes for 4 solid months so I *should* be able to make back my full booth fee + some, in theory anyway. I only made $10 in 7 hours though so... it has low participation. But I had several people show up and want to buy products that are curing on the shelves for another 4 weeks though.  Made some contacts, a few people volunteered some free help for me, which I was like, oh you can make me a public profile on your phone? Almost cringe. I just hope they don't extort me for doing it for 'free'. I gave them a free soap bar for volunteering to do it for me. So I hope it works out. I've actually decided not to be a cell phone user it's too expensive at the moment. All of my whipped shea butter lotions (no water) melted in the sunlight into pools of liquid. (I don't have a tent yet, it just never crossed my mind when I was looking at sparkling micas to invest in a tent.)  I guess I need to work on finding a real job, although I love this one so much!


----------



## Peggyrae

Susie said:


> Does everyone use MP for embeds?


Hi everyone!  I haven't posted for a long time due it to being summer for the kids and my grandkids have been visiting.   I just started doing embeds and started with M&P embeds on my CP soap.   I wasn't very happy with the results because my embeds were sweating for the longest time.  (Possibly from the extra moisture from the curing CP soap?) I ended up brushing them off with a soft paintbrush and respraying with 90% alc0hol. I read that one way to control this was to wrap the soap tightly, but don't like to wrap my CP soaps that way.  I just wondered if anyone else had issues with this and how they dealt with it.  I am doing my second request for a similar soap with pinecone embeds and was wondering if I let them cure longer than the usual 4-6 weeks the sweating will be less of an issue.


----------



## Lin19687

Made 100 Lip balms last night.
Hat staying up till Midnight and then waking up at 6am   getting too old to do that


----------



## RobinRogers

I made a HUGE mess today! I’m still kind of new to soaping. I’ve had soo that accelerated and some that got too hot in the molds. I’ve had colors change and scents not stick. All were quite disappointing!! However, today I had a batch to seize! Thought my stick blender was a goner because of all the stuff in it! I didn’t even use it except to mix my oils. I stirred with it. So, I took the clumps and mashed them into molds, really ugly and hot stuff. The color is there and the scent is there. I’ve made mosaics out of soaps I didn’t like, but just wondered if anyone could tell me what else I could dk’


----------



## kaysejean

I cut my 2nd try for Amy Warden's Food & Drink challenge, and was a tad disappointed. I think the puree I used had a slight discoloring affect. The first try (that I forgot the food item in), turned out pretty well, though with a little less definition between the red and the pink in the red pink and white swirl. So I tried again with a bit more brick red in the red and added a bit of other pinks to my pink mica. But I cant really see any distinction in this one, and the overall color is less vibrant. I mean, it still looks and smells nice, just not as nice as the 1st try (which is disqualified due to missing 1/2 the challenge ingredient).
I'm coloring with mica blends and haven't run into this before. I'm trying to figure out if I try once more or call it good. I dont know what I'd do with all of these bars though. Well see.

Goodness, sounds like it's been a bit of a week for a few of us. Here's hoping we learned/fix something and that our next batches rock.


----------



## earlene

TAS said:


> earlene, you humble me. I made one simple batch yesterday. I had to get it done because we are expecting house guests today through the weekend, and I guess it would be rude to excuse myself to go make soap. I will, however, have to go cut it later on today so I have that to look forward to.



You flatter me.  It's almost noon and I've only beveled on bar of soap and unpackaged some plastic jars to put my micas into.  That's it!  So far I am lazy today.  Maybe if I go eat something I'll get some energy to get started.  So I'll start with eating and go from there.


Soapy goals for today and the next few days:

-  continue my clean-up/organization in soaping areas (prep for future renovation)
-  toss/donate items destined to make room for soaping supplies in kitchen (prep for moving my soaping area)
-  transfer more colorants from plastic zip lock baggies to plastic bottles
-  color test soaps using the infused oils, etc.
-  photograph alkanet confetti soap
-  choose soaps to give away to family (various visiting family coming the next 2 weekends)
-  determine how many more soaps I have left to plane & bevel - make a plan to get caught up
-  design soap labels for soaps ready to package & begin packaging
-  begin packaging


----------



## Kari Howie

earlene said:


> Oh, yes, it is still being used and not only in food, lots of cosmetics, too.
> 
> See this video:
> 
> 
> 
> As I understand it, cochineal bugs provide many many people their livelihood, so in that respect, I don't let it bother me too horribly.



Great video!


----------



## earlene

My day turned out unproductive.  Yesterday I had a headache that wouldn't quit, and by evening a tiny bit of dizziness.  This morning I did not notice any of that, but in the afternoon, the dizziness returned and I decided to lie down for awhile.  Several hours later, I woke up and realized it's almost time for Hubby to get home from work.

So the only soapy stuff today was cleaning up a dozen bars of soap.  And I haven't even cleaned up from that yet.  Or done my lunch dishes and still have to think of dinner.  So I'll have to carry over my Soapy To Do list to tomorrow.


----------



## Bladesmith

Made another batch today. It was the Aveda style rosemary mint fragrance. I was in a rush and cut it earlier than I normally do. Figured it would be fine. Used a wire loaf cutter and quickly realized there was about a 1" circle that was still liquid in the middle.

My first screw-up. Still use-able soap but sure looks weird!!


----------



## earlene

*Bladesmith*, if you want to force complete gel (you have partial gel) you can put all the bars of soap back into the mold and complete the gel as oven process.   Just like normal oven process - pre-heat the oven to 150 if you can (or the lowest setting you have), place the soap mold inside, and turn off the oven.


----------



## Bladesmith

Actually, this is hot processed. It was just still too hot in the middle. Usually I stick the mold in the fridge for 2.5 hours then cut. I needed to leave and thought I could get by cutting a little after 2 hours in the fridge. I was wrong.

I like to cut it pretty fresh so it doesn't stress my wire cutter.


----------



## earlene

I must have misread that post.  I thought you said it was a dark circle.  Re-reading it I see it says liquid.  I guess you really do cut early!


----------



## msunnerstood

Bladesmith said:


> Actually, this is hot processed. It was just still too hot in the middle. Usually I stick the mold in the fridge for 2.5 hours then cut. I needed to leave and thought I could get by cutting a little after 2 hours in the fridge. I was wrong.
> 
> I like to cut it pretty fresh so it doesn't stress my wire cutter.



Try the freezer. I always threw mine in the freezer for a few hours and then took it out and thawed for 30 minutes and was able to cut. Ive been banned from my freezer though because my Last loaf's scent impacted some frozen food items from the other side of the freezer... oops. Im thinking i'll pick up a mini freezer for just soap ise.

Today I un-molded and cut my challenge soap. it was a lot harder to accomplish then I was planning but its done.


----------



## Lauren C

Susie said:


> Does everyone use MP for embeds?



I make embeds with HP. I slice off a thin slice of of my unmolded soap, then press a candy shape cutter into it, like cutting out cookies with a cookie cutter. Or I roll little balls of the soap to make berries. The berries in my avatar were cut in half and placed in the bottom of my mold, along with my cut out leaf embeds. I also sometimes put my HP soap in embed molds. I'll attach some pics of both. The pic with three plates of Christmas trees and palm trees shows embeds made in molds. The other pic shows embeds made from the candy shape cutters.


----------



## katemz

Made these inverted soaps at first I really didn't know which way to cut then I figured it out [emoji4]


----------



## amd

Well, my attempt to do 40 bars of soap on Weds night was derailed by a bad case of karma (I went to bed early instead). Attempted last night and discovered that I only had enough FO for 18 bars. Ordered more FO today, as well as some larger jars for sugar scrubs, and a lip balm filling tray (thought I'd try it, I have 96 lip balms I need to make for a custom order).

This weekend is jammed with family stuff, but here's going to be the attempt list:
Photograph, package and label 27 soap cupcakes
Send out email newsletter
Make 6 ugly sweater soaps (I have 24 to do but only one mold so if I get one round done I will be happy)


----------



## Mobjack Bay

TAS said:


> Mobjack, the resin that I used from Eden Botanicals is not like the myrrh resin at all. Myrrh, frankincense, benzoin, etc resins are harvested from the trees. They are hard. The resin that I mentioned are perfume resins created in India, are soft, and look like this-https://www.ebay.com/itm/Premium-Go...hash=item5b02122cd2:m:mIH40DY2Q1G0-2Cz2Y0AN7g.



Another new thing for me.  Thanks TAS!

@katemz Actually, I think the “wrong” cuts look pretty cool and in the vein of a Kandinsky-Mondrian hybrid.

We’re on a road trip to Vermont with LOTS of traffic and also plenty of time to do research on soap and read SMF.  That’s about as soapy as it can get in the car until I start browsing for soap molds...


----------



## earlene

Back to work on soapy stuff.  Hours of cleaning & moving stuff around.  I have a huge mess all over the place, because of this re-organizing.  But I am tossing stuff as I go, so there is progress.

Until the upstairs renovations, I still need to use the kitchen for soapmaking, but with all the moving things around, decided to re-organize my soap working area in the kitchen, too.  So that's part of this big mess.  Moving things around upstairs and downstairs.  Also because I decided I need to make more videos to stay in practice, I wanted to create a more-or-less semi-permanent spot for the tripod to stand, both safely and for possibly better lighting.  Got the first part done, not sure about the lighting being any better.  Still, progress.

So far today:

✓  continue my clean-up/organization in soaping areas (prep for future renovation)
✓  toss/donate items to make room for soaping supplies in kitchen (prep for moving my soaping area)
✓  cleared worktable completely, changed table cloths, washed linens
✓  found a new home for my Cuisinart
✓  found a new home for my Juicer
✓  replaced needed items for soap making onto worktable
✓  set up my camera in a different spot (so I can safely leave tripod set up)
✓  sort & put away some soaping items left on DR table for weeks  (some, not finished)
✓  taking a break to rest my back - hoping to get back to it in about an hour
✓  beveled another dozen soaps
✓  finished breaking down Cocoa Butter into smaller packages for ease of use
✓  filled a large-ish garbage bag 
✓  re-homed some soapmaking items left on DR table (not done, but progress)

Soapy goals for today and the next few days:

-  sort & put away soaping items left on DR table for weeks
-  transfer more colorants from plastic zip lock baggies to plastic bottles
-  color test soaps using the infused oils, etc.
-  photograph alkanet confetti soap
-  choose soaps to give away to family (various visiting family coming the next 2 weekends)
-  determine how many more soaps I have left to plane & bevel - make a plan to get caught up
-  design soap labels for soaps ready to package & begin packaging


----------



## LadySarah370

What do you guys think...does it look like the butterfly swirl? 

I also made a coffee soap with a pvc pipe...It got too thick before I put it in..all of them did. I need to get a whisk to mix things instead of relying on the stick blender. I also get nervous that I am gonna get false trace so I think I over blend.


----------



## TAS

Ordered lye from Mile High and will pick up tomorrow. I want to measure out a small (3 batch) master batch tomorrow. Today - no soaping - have company, but he leaves tomorrow.


----------



## RobinRogers

I did my first re-batch. NEVER AGAIN! I will cut it in chunks and make it into a mosaic but I will NEVER cook soap again!!


----------



## kaysejean

I donated some of my soap to a silent auction to benefit a friend of a friend. That feels nice, and I hope it helps.
In order to do that I got to play around with shrink wrap bands for the first time. Bit of a learning curve there...


----------



## Misschief

I just finished making a batch of Pine Tar soap. My kitchen smells so fresh!


----------



## Lauren C

katemz said:


> Made these inverted soaps at first I really didn't know which way to cut then I figured it out [emoji4]View attachment 39713


These are so beautiful!


----------



## MGM

I'm making a batch with confetti (that already had confetti from before...it's a confetti fractal....) and was about to mix up some Cloisonne Red mica, even though I recall that that mica performed very disappointingly in my last batch from about 10 days ago. The softer pink form the Winter Rose mica was there, but nothing brighter. So I reach for the bag of mica...but what's this paper cup with a stir stick in it? Why, it's some Cloisonne Red mica, patiently waiting to be incorporated into soap. It's been waiting for 10 days....it never made it into the soap!
So, this is doubly good news for me....1) mica didn't underperform and 2) mica mixing is already done, so I can spend my lye-cooling time on SMF!!!


----------



## earlene

Since I woke up at 2:30 am with the TV still going and the lights on, I decided to do a little clean-up in the kitchen before going to bed.  But after doing the dishes, I started in on the bars of soap I had left out on my newly re-organized worktable and beveled a tray of soap before.  Then just stayed up the rest of the night and day.  That caught up with my by afternoon.

So far today:

✓  planed, beveled & cleaned up a couple dozen bars of soap
✓  powdered raspberries (they were totally dry) & put in capped container
✓  sort of puréed/more like moist powdered strawberries (still a bit of moisture)
✓  puréed blueberries & cherries together (for another Food & Drink soap)
✓  laundered soaping towels
✓  pre-labeled soap trays


Priority for tonight or tomorrow:

-  toss/donate items from soaping area 
-  another batch for SCC Food & Drink challenge
-  sort/put away soaping supplies
-  photograph alkanet confetti soap
-  prep soaps to give away to family & friends
-  plan recipe for soap eldest son requested

Soapy goals for the next few days:

-  use up more partially empty soaping oils
-  transfer more colorants from plastic zip lock baggies to plastic bottles
-  color test soaps using the infused oils, etc.
-  determine how many more soaps I have left to plane & bevel - make a plan to get caught up
-  design soap labels for soaps ready to package & begin packaging
-  continue preparing rooms for renovation


----------



## msunnerstood

Yep, I am making soap at 2:40 am... Mixed Lemongrass with Lavender Sage and it smells Heavenly in here.


----------



## Kathymzr

Hi. Earlene kindly critiqued my newbie recipe mistake, finding it 3% over on oils (faulty measuring) and suggesting way up there super fat. Soap has been sitting two weeks and is hard and dry, only a tad oily. So I tried it and it was a great soap for our dry air in CA. But! I experimented with bright red and green coloring to see how much it would take to make colored lather, and boy was that successful. I dare not get that soap wet! Brown lather everywhere. So we learn.


----------



## katemz

Lauren C said:


> These are so beautiful!


Thank you [emoji4]



Mobjack Bay said:


> @katemz Actually, I think the “wrong” cuts look pretty cool and in the vein of a Kandinsky-Mondrian hybrid.


Thanks I think its colorful and different like abstract art [emoji4]


----------



## RobinRogers

Kathymzr said:


> Hi. Earlene kindly critiqued my newbie recipe mistake, finding it 3% over on oils (faulty measuring) and suggesting way up there super fat. Soap has been sitting two weeks and is hard and dry, only a tad oily. So I tried it and it was a great soap for our dry air in CA. But! I experimented with bright red and green coloring to see how much it would take to make colored lather, and boy was that successful. I dare not get that soap wet! Brown lather everywhere. So we learn.


I really can sympathize with the coloring stuff! I’m a newbie, too. With the second batch I tried, I decided to make an unscented soap for hunters in the family, and I’d make it camouflage for fun! All the colors were perfect! I cut it the next day, and the camouflage was awesome except that all my browns turned pink!
I’ve given up on mica and liquid colors. I will use what I have left but when I need to be totally sure of coloring, I will be using herbs and spices!!!
If your soap is too oily or soft, do what I do! If it is ugly, even! I cut it up into chunks and pour a white batter over it to make it mosaic in design. It comes out nice!!!


----------



## Lin19687

I am thinking about unpacking form the fair yesterday but just can't get there right now.... cat took over my lap LOL
At least I thought about it


----------



## earlene

Today I have been working on making sure my notes & photographs are added to my recipes in Soap Builder.  Finally took those photos of my Alkanet + Confetti soap with the squiggly worms topping.  But just realized there was another soap photo I did not yet take.

Even though I wanted to make a Food & Drink soap today (for SCC), I chose to make quiche instead.  And took a really long nap.  I haven't been sleeping at night normally; my days are getting turned around.  That'd be okay if we were going to Hawaii now, considering the 5 hour time difference, but that's not for another few weeks, so it's not really convenient right now.

So another soapy goal for today is to photograph another soap.  Maybe more, but no pressure.


----------



## DWinMadison

This is what happens when they leave me alone in the house on Father’s Day...
..


----------



## msunnerstood

DWinMadison said:


> This is what happens when they leave me alone in the house on Father’s Day...
> ..




Very creative. Cant wait to see the cut.

So I bought 65 plunger cookie/fondant cutters and I happened to have a smidge too much batter in the wee hours of this morning sooo...


----------



## TheDragonGirl

I did some shrink-wrapping, and designed a little label and did some labeling.


----------



## Dawni

Thinking about soap.. Does that count lol? Been extremely busy with no time to soap, not even late at night...

But what I'm thinking about is a soap that will have rose clay and rose petal powder, with either geranium and/or rose (not sure if it's the real deal, it was a gift) EO for scent, madder root for color boost... What do you guys think?


----------



## TheDragonGirl

Dawni said:


> Thinking about soap.. Does that count lol? Been extremely busy with no time to soap, not even late at night...
> 
> But what I'm thinking about is a soap that will have rose clay and rose petal powder, with either geranium and/or rose (not sure if it's the real deal, it was a gift) EO for scent, madder root for color boost... What do you guys think?


its not going to be real rose, that stuff is worth more than I am


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Dawni said:


> What do you guys think?


I think start a new thread... before your request for input gets buried. 



earlene said:


> Soapy goals for today and the next few days:


Inspired by @Earlene, I have a lot of soaping stuff to use up and clear out. So I'm setting soapy goals for when time allows. It's been too long.!


----------



## amd

amd said:


> This weekend is jammed with family stuff, but here's going to be the attempt list:
> Photograph, package and label 27 soap cupcakes
> Send out email newsletter
> Make 6 ugly sweater soaps (I have 24 to do but only one mold so if I get one round done I will be happy)


Also took a stab at making a rim for the soap challenge
Spent 4 hours looking for my last two sugar scrubs
Spent 2-1/2 hours cleaning half of the office and organizing shipping supplies

Another busy week, but...
Edit photos and videos
Send out email newsletter
Finish rimmed soap
Make 12 ugly sweater soaps (will finish the last 6 during the weekend)
Finish 22 bars of the 40 I had started when my FO gets here on Thursday
Print brewery labels


----------



## earlene

Today, I trasferred 6 mica powders from ziplock baggies to plastic jars and partially filled a mica sprayer (fairy duster).  I didn't start using the face mask until after the 2nd or 3rd bag, and by then I had a headache.  That doesn't want to quit.  I know better and it was right there within reach, but I just didn't.  I have labeled two others that I want to transfer to jars, but I may postpone that until this evening or tomorrow.

Made soap, tossed more stuff (recycle & some actual trash), put up some trays of soap for cure.  Cut a few bars, planed & beveled.  Some mess clean-up, some photographs.  Sorted through & organized some of my soap video clips into folders, still more to do on that. 

Still need to upload some photographs.  Need to rest & make dinner, maybe take something for the HA.  Done.  Head Ache is gone.

Worked on updating some of my recipes (adding photos & notes).


----------



## steffamarie

Bought some oilcloth to make reusable mold liners so I don't have to cut them every time! Should be here tomorrow. Hoping to get a batch or two made tomorrow, we'll see what I decide to do.


----------



## DWinMadison

DWinMadison said:


> This is what happens when they leave me alone in the house on Father’s Day...
> ..



Here’s the cut pics. I’ll upload a photo to the gallery once they are prettied-up a bit.  Definitely a technique I’ll use again.  They kinda remind me of Mexican pottery.


----------



## Kari Howie

steffamarie said:


> Bought some oilcloth to make reusable mold liners so I don't have to cut them every time! Should be here tomorrow. Hoping to get a batch or two made tomorrow, we'll see what I decide to do.


What a great idea! Let us know how that works.


----------



## steffamarie

Kari Howie said:


> What a great idea! Let us know how that works.


Tiggy from FuturePrimitive does it and has good success!! Here's her video about how she did hers.


----------



## Kari Howie

I just watched Tiggy’s video on oilcloth and I’m psyched! I just so happen to have a couple yards of oilcloth left over from some tablecloths I made. Thanks for the info!


----------



## earlene

Hubby is off work for two days, so my soapmaking is mostly on hold.  While he went in for a conference call, though, I did manage to transfer 3 more micas from baggies to jars and consolidated some duplicate colors from Nurture Soap into 1 jar.  So 4 mica colors transferred.  

Also put all the Nurture Soap mica jars into a single small tote rather than the super large plastic baggy they've been in for the last 2 years.  I have 5 small totes (like this).  I've been using these plastic jars for putting the micas in that came in plastic baggies.   I really like this set-up.  Sometimes the jars are on sale, but even at the regular price of 3 for a $1.00, it's a pretty good deal.

I also finally got a picture of my ugly looking Beet powder soap.  The only reason I wanted a picture was to show what happens with beets in soap for future reference.  Otherwise, it's about the ugliest soap I've made in a while.  I don't even like the smell that much either.  I used plumeria, but I think it interacted with the beet powder in a bad way.  

And I cleared more soaping stuff off the DR table.  

And I organized a smaller tote with the glitters & fairy dusters.


----------



## steffamarie

I did the motherlode of soap dishes today and started cutting my oilcloth mold liners. I have a batch of soap with confetti and soap curls in the mold under some blankets to test them out! Also I've put in an order with WSP for some supplies to make my own deodorant. Baking soda does not vibe with my pits and Tom's of Maine was sooooooo sticky and icky feeling.


----------



## amd

amd said:


> Edit photos and videos
> Send out email newsletter
> Finish rimmed soap
> Make 12 ugly sweater soaps (will finish the last 6 during the weekend)
> Finish 22 bars of the 40 I had started when my FO gets here on Thursday
> Print brewery labels



Failed horribly at rimmed soap. I'm going to acknowledge that I will not master this technique and just admire others who do it well. I do now have a batch of lovely confetti soap waiting to be cut. Or at least I hope it will be lovely. Tonight will be making ugly sweater embeds, and printing brewery labels. I can clean more of the office while I print, thanks to the file storage boxes I ordered from Amazon came today.


----------



## KiwiMoose

amd said:


> Failed horribly at rimmed soap. I'm going to acknowledge that I will not master this technique and just admire others who do it well. I do now have a batch of lovely confetti soap waiting to be cut. Or at least I hope it will be lovely. Tonight will be making ugly sweater embeds, and printing brewery labels. I can clean more of the office while I print, thanks to the file storage boxes I ordered from Amazon came today.


I'm right there with ya girlfriend!  My failed rim is hardening up now waiting to be cut up to use as'something else'. Not sure what yet.


----------



## DWinMadison

These arrived today


To be honest, I’m not so keen on individual soap molds, butI used these “massage soaps” a couple of years at a resort and Janice and I both loved them.  I think many people in my life will enjoy using them as well.  Can’t wait to rev up the old stick blender and get to mixing...but probably not until this weekend 



KiwiMoose said:


> I'm right there with ya girlfriend!  My failed rim is hardening up now waiting to be cut up to use as'something else'. Not sure what yet.


At least you ladies tried... I gave up before I even started.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Dawni said:


> Thinking about soap.. Does that count lol? Been extremely busy with no time to soap, not even late at night...
> 
> But what I'm thinking about is a soap that will have rose clay and rose petal powder, with either geranium and/or rose (not sure if it's the real deal, it was a gift) EO for scent, madder root for color boost... What do you guys think?



I made a test batch of rose clay soap early on that turned out to be very nice.  It’s the smooth and even looking pink cube in the front here.  I used a monoi de Tahiti infused coconut oil and it still smells nice a couple of months later.  I gave the madder a break while I’m on vacation .  I’ve been missing your fun posts and look forward to seeing your pink soap with clay and madder!


----------



## GHSAshley

Not sure if it counts as soapy, but I recently got a shipment from BB and made my first test batch of some lotion. Since I was mostly working at tweaking a basic recipe, I failed to realize that I used too much water so it's a little less thick and creamy like a wanted. Not only that, it smells mostly of the tea tree EO I added to it. Other than that, it works well -moisturizes well and rubs in with only a little work - so I'll probably just be editing the recipe only a little. (Original was 75% water, 15% Sunflower oil, 8% BTMS-50 Conditioning Emulsifier, 0.5% Honey and Oats FO, 0.5% Tea Tree EO, and 1% Optiphen.) I'll just have to rethink it, maybe actually buy some Stearic Acid to co-emulsify and thicken it up. Regardless, I have about 12 ounces of product I can't really do much with other than hand to family members to try out. On another note, I'm planning on making some soap rounds out of a pringles can but I can't figure out how to line it. Any suggestions?


----------



## LadySarah370

1st complicated soap...was so rushy bc I didn't want it to setup before I got it together forgot the FO and forgot Sodium Lactate smh...also didn't set the embed in the right layer...when I realized I for the fo I decided this was a play soap...what do you guys think.


----------



## earlene

amd said:


> Failed horribly at rimmed soap. I'm going to acknowledge that I will not master this technique and just admire others who do it well. I do now have a batch of lovely confetti soap waiting to be cut. Or at least I hope it will be lovely. Tonight will be making ugly sweater embeds, and printing brewery labels. I can clean more of the office while I print, thanks to the file storage boxes I ordered from Amazon came today.



I have been hoping for photos of ugly sweater soap.  You keep dropping hints about this soap here and there.  I do hope photos will be forthcoming!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I was gifted some hemp seed oil and leaf lard by my friends in Vermont.  The oil came from a local grower and the leaf lard is from the Farmor Farm’s pigs.  The leaf lard is probably destined for pies, but that hemp oil is going in some soap!


----------



## linne1gi

DWinMadison said:


> These arrived today
> 
> 
> To be honest, I’m not so keen on individual soap molds, butI used these “massage soaps” a couple of years at a resort and Janice and I both loved them.  I think many people in my life will enjoy using them as well.  Can’t wait to rev up the old stick blender and get to mixing...but probably not until this weekend


I have those molds and no one seems to like the soaps made in them. I don’t know why.


----------



## DWinMadison

linne1gi said:


> I have those molds and no one seems to like the soaps made in them. I don’t know why.



That's really interesting.  Maybe it's because we got the soaps at a "spa" resort, (could that sound more snooty?) so our expectations were high, but we both loved them.  My wife was crazy excited that I got them.  I got them for $11, so I have no doubt they will pay for themselves.  I can foresee that many of my friends and family would love them as a novelty if nothing else.


----------



## amd

Ask and ye shall receive @earlene ! I'm doing two sets of 12 for a customer - one for men and one for women. Here is the men's soap.












I have a bit of cleaning up to do on the edges, and you can see some sweaters that the m&p started to cool as I was pouring. The customer ok'd using those embeds, otherwise the perfectionist in me would have repoured the darn things. I didn't get as clean of layers as I had hoped. I think the customer bought the sweater mold on Aliexpress, I only have two of them so it's a bit painstaking making the sweaters. It's not too bad though on days where I can come and go in the soap lab, but this week is proving difficult. I blew off making any embeds last night in favor of reading in the hammock with a beer (or three... oops...). These soaps are a whopping 7 oz with the embed.


----------



## Tara_H

Today I said to myself - hey, that was a stressful day at work, I need to relax... I wonder if we have any drain cleaner?


----------



## Nanette

amd said:


> Ask and ye shall receive @earlene ! I'm doing two sets of 12 for a customer - one for men and one for women. Here is the men's soap.
> View attachment 39776
> View attachment 39777
> 
> View attachment 39778
> 
> 
> I have a bit of cleaning up to do on the edges, and you can see some sweaters that the m&p started to cool as I was pouring. The customer ok'd using those embeds, otherwise the perfectionist in me would have repoured the darn things. I didn't get as clean of layers as I had hoped. I think the customer bought the sweater mold on Aliexpress, I only have two of them so it's a bit painstaking making the sweaters. It's not too bad though on days where I can come and go in the soap lab, but this week is proving difficult. I blew off making any embeds last night in favor of reading in the hammock with a beer (or three... oops...). These soaps are a whopping 7 oz with the embed.


Those are so Cute!! Love it!



linne1gi said:


> I have those molds and no one seems to like the soaps made in them. I don’t know why.


Where did you get the molds if you dont mind my asking? I like them!


----------



## DWinMadison

Nanette said:


> Where did you get the molds if you dont mind my asking? I like them!


Amazon

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07L97WH8F/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## mulline

I started here as a totally newbie from Denmark ( i´m still in Denmark :-D ) 

I know I have been a quiet member, but i have been reading a lot, and made a lot of soap  


i just want to show you how far i have come and say thank you for all the knowledge you have given by letting me join here on the SMF   

Love you all


----------



## KiwiMoose

Lemon Cheesecake soap!  I did three colours - yellow mica, natural, and TD and did a hanger swirl.  Can't wait to cut it.  AND it smells just like a slice of lemon cheesecake - I can even smell the biscuit base!


----------



## Nanette

mulline said:


> I started here as a totally newbie from Denmark ( i´m still in Denmark :-D )
> 
> I know I have been a quiet member, but i have been reading a lot, and made a lot of soap
> 
> 
> i just want to show you how far i have come and say thank you for all the knowledge you have given by letting me join here on the SMF
> 
> Love you all   View attachment 39779
> View attachment 39780
> View attachment 39781
> View attachment 39782


Wow! OUTstanding!


----------



## earlene

We spent the majority of the day yesterday in the cities, so no soapy stuff at home.  But I did search for a surge protector/extension cord to replace the one I've been using (plain extension cord) all along in the soaping area. 

Since moving the configuration of my soaping area, the cord for my SB was creating issues while soaping, so I needed the surge protector and a longer than 3 feet cord.  So I set that up this morning.  

Also got out my last box of shea butter, but haven't opened it yet.  Just needed to verify I wasn't totally running out.  A relief, as I didn't really want to order more just yet.

I may not get much soapy stuff done today either, because I really have to deal with bills and that tends to take me more time than I expect.  Mostly because I keep needing to take breaks (or in truth, procrastinate.)


----------



## Kari Howie

mulline said:


> I started here as a totally newbie from Denmark ( i´m still in Denmark :-D )
> 
> I know I have been a quiet member, but i have been reading a lot, and made a lot of soap
> 
> 
> i just want to show you how far i have come and say thank you for all the knowledge you have given by letting me join here on the SMF
> 
> Love you all   View attachment 39779
> View attachment 39780
> View attachment 39781
> View attachment 39782


You’re certainly not a newbie anymore! Your soaps and display are beautiful!


----------



## DWinMadison

KiwiMoose said:


> Lemon Cheesecake soap!  I did three colours - yellow mica, natural, and TD and did a hanger swirl.  Can't wait to cut it.  AND it smells just like a slice of lemon cheesecake - I can even smell the biscuit base!
> View attachment 39790


Kiwi...as always, that is one beautiful batch of soap.  I love the subtle look of natural-TD swirl, and you've added just enough yellow to create interest.



mulline said:


> I started here as a totally newbie from Denmark ( i´m still in Denmark :-D )
> 
> I know I have been a quiet member, but i have been reading a lot, and made a lot of soap
> 
> 
> i just want to show you how far i have come and say thank you for all the knowledge you have given by letting me join here on the SMF
> 
> Love you all   View attachment 39779
> View attachment 39780
> View attachment 39781
> View attachment 39782


You look like an old pro!  Great job.  I love the little card holders you can stick in the bars.  Are those available on Amazon?


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I found the last bar of soap from an order I placed with Ozark Herbals over 8 years ago.  It was tucked into the back of the closet when I moved in 2012.  It’s been stored in the original paper bag.  The scent is long gone, but the soap still looks pristine.  The makers are retired now.  I ordered their soaps for many years after discovering them at a music festival in Kansas.


----------



## Bladesmith

Made a few batches over the last week. Decided to make it a little easier on myself and do solid colors on these. I'm getting everything ready to try some embeds to add a little character to my single color bars.

OMH (no color added), Juicy Apricot, Rosemary Mint

All hot processed


----------



## amd

Had 2 hours gifted PTO this morning, so got up at my usual time and tinkered in the soap lab. Did the small batch (4 bars) so I can say I am over halfway done with the 40 bar custom order. I need to MB more oil before I can finish (I think... I'll weigh out what's left in the MB bucket to verify). Otherwise have not accomplished my to do list at all this week. Will work on that this weekend.


----------



## earlene

Big soapy To Do list today, I guess.

So far today:

✓  Unmolded last night's soap (log).  Actually done after midnight, so technically it is this morning's soap.
✓  Put another set of last night/this mornings soap into oven to gel (individual bars mold)
✓  Used up lard to test out Susie's 65% lard recipe (will give to family)
✓  Washed some soapy equipment
✓  Tossed/recycled more of no-longer needed soapy supplies
✓   Broke another wire on a different wire cutter & replaced it
✓   Attempted to prep another wire to be replacement, but can't seem to manage attaching the wire to the ball end beads
✓   Placed an order for some tools (to use for the above)
✓   Cut yesterday's soap into bars (3 bars)
✓   Emptied another container of soap confetti (used in one of the soaps)
✓   Prep colorant for next soap
✓   Dust-mopped, swept, mopped kitchen (soaping area)
✓   Emptied the de-humidifier reservoir (humidity has been much higher lately) hoping to bring down the internal humidity

Additional soapy To Do:

✓  unmold the bars now in oven
✓  wash more soapy dishes
-   gather wire cutter wire making materials to set aside for when additional tools arrive
✓  continue inventory reduction (oils, other supplies, etc.)
-   transfer more micas to jars (I think I have 2 or 3 empty jars for the bins)
-   look through soap molds to assess for keeping, tossing, recycling, giving away or whatever
-   update soap recipes with notes/photos as needed
✓  make soap; videotape as I go along
-   continue soap lessons plan for granddaughter (materials to bring, recipes, etc.)
-   bring wire cutter back upstairs - got it as far as on the steps

Edit: updated Additional soapy To Do


----------



## MarnieSoapien

I unmolded my beer and cherry soaps. I did an in the pot swirl for the cherry ones, but I don't think it is showing up very well now. They will need to be cleaned up after they cure.


----------



## KiwiMoose

MarnieSoapien said:


> I unmolded my beer and cherry soaps. I did an in the pot swirl for the cherry ones, but I don't think it is showing up very well now. They will need to be cleaned up after they cure. View attachment 39857
> View attachment 39858


Hey Marnie - is your cherry one just an FO, or did you use cherry juice or puree in there?


----------



## MarnieSoapien

KiwiMoose said:


> Hey Marnie - is your cherry one just an FO, or did you use cherry juice or puree in there?


Cherry FO and a small amount of red iron oxide to get the pink color.


----------



## earlene

This month I made soap with black cherries. When I used cherry juice (from the cherries) as my lye solution liquid, I was reminded about how quickly lye solution can boil over!  It was faster than when I used Kombucha tea and faster than beer if I recall correctly.  I also used puréed black cherries.  There is a photo of the rimmed black cherry soap in my media albums.

I plan to do more cherry soap because I ended up with a lot of purée!

Done so far today:

✓  unmolded one soap (overnight gel)
✓  put away clean soapy dishes

Update:

✓  wash more soapy dishes
✓  make soap; videotape as I go along
✓  deleted several files from camera memory card to make room for more video
✓  upload video to computer & started name identification of said video clips
✓  brought wire cutter back upstairs, but kept wooden mold for soap I made


Soapy ToDo's:

- gather together wire cutter wire making materials  (started yesterday, but did not complete)
- continue inventory reduction (oils, other supplies, etc.)
- transfer more micas to jars (I think I have 2 or 3 empty jars for the bins)
- look through soap molds to assess for keeping, tossing, recycling, giving away or whatever
- update soap recipes with notes/photos as needed
- continue soap lessons plan for granddaughter (materials to bring, recipes, etc.)
- create soap recipe for son's request


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Cool soap @earlene!  Are the little bits of red in the center part bits of cherry?


----------



## earlene

Mobjack Bay said:


> Cool soap @earlene!  Are the little bits of red in the center part bits of cherry?



Yes, that does appear to be bits of the puréed cherries, possibly the skin or outer peel.  The overall soap is much darker now.  Even new I would not have called that red, more a reddish brown.  Now definitely a duller brown.  I just checked the little cube soap I made with plain uncolored batter, and it is still pretty light in color.  The very very thin shaving from planing of the heart soaps I made with that batter also has those bits, which appear to be cherry survivors from the purée process.  I'd say that it could be avoided by peeling the skin off the cherries, but until I use the soap I will not know if it creates an undesirable effect, such as bits left on the skin or sink.  And I am yet unsure if the bits will dry out and become scratchy.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I made my first salt bars today using my apparently jinxed oval cavity molds.  Can’t wait see how they look in a couple of hours.


----------



## Lin19687

not enough time to soap today after leaving a show early due to KNOWING storms were coming.  Yeah they all got hit.  but I had labels and boxing to do this afternoon.
Plus exchanging new wiper blades for 2 cars


----------



## newlee

Created a spinach & green tea exfoliant bar this morning. I had to squeeze water from the unthawed spinach for last night's dinner. I looked at the water and said why not? I used the tea leaves from the green tea as the exfoliant. I'll see how exfoliant it is once I test it. I hope it's not too scratchy.


----------



## earlene

newlee said:


> Created a spinach & green tea exfoliant bar this morning. I had to squeeze water from the unthawed spinach for last night's dinner. I looked at the water and said why not? I used the tea leaves from the green tea as the exfoliant. I'll see how exfoliant it is once I test it. I hope it's not too scratchy.



If you find it too scratchy, you can label them as FOOT SOAP and use them to exfoliate your feet.  That's what I did when my tea soaps were too scratchy.  I use tea leaves, rather than tea from tea bags, and the longer the soap cures the drier leaves get and become quite scratchy to tender body parts.  But they're great for rough feet that spend a lot of time in sandals.


----------



## KiwiSoap

Today I posted an *update on my Battle of the Greens*, three weeks on.

I also made a *batch of soap* where I tried using cacao butter, gave castor oil the flick, learnt about False Trace, and tried a new FO (smells delicious! will it discolour in my favour?). Learning, learning! _Thank you all for your help, inspiration and encouragement!_


----------



## TheDragonGirl

Its not soap but I formulated and made a conditioner bar from swiftcraftmonkey's guidelines, and I've got those setting up now to test out with the shampoo sindet bar I made.

I'm miffed that I cant find my camera charger so I can take pictures of everything, I'm going to have to get a new one, I tore up the house looking for it.

Eagerly awaiting some new embed molds and planning out various soaps, my beer powder is here and I'm super stoked to try it out with the Dragon's Milk fragrance I got  I know, bad me trying a new fragrance and new ingredient at the same time, but I can't help  myself.


----------



## TAS

TheDragonGirl said:


> Its not soap but I formulated and made a conditioner bar from swiftcraftmonkey's guidelines, and I've got those setting up now to test out with the shampoo sindet bar I made.
> 
> I'm miffed that I cant find my camera charger so I can take pictures of everything, I'm going to have to get a new one, I tore up the house looking for it.
> 
> Eagerly awaiting some new embed molds and planning out various soaps, my beer powder is here and I'm super stoked to try it out with the Dragon's Milk fragrance I got  I know, bad me trying a new fragrance and new ingredient at the same time, but I can't help  myself.


I feel your pain re camera recharger... We moved. I could not find the charger. My husband need it, like yesterday, had to use the camera so we bought a new one. The very next day I found the original one. Now I have 2. If your camera is a Cannon let me know.


----------



## TheDragonGirl

TAS said:


> I feel your pain re camera recharger... We moved. I could not find the charger. My husband need it, like yesterday, had to use the camera so we bought a new one. The very next day I found the original one. Now I have 2. If your camera is a Cannon let me know.


!! it is  Its a Canon Powershot SX410 IS. The charger I was looking at was less than $10 though, with free shipping, from Amazon.  Plus it lets me charge it with a standard usb charger which is super nice.


----------



## earlene

Well, I have used up almost all of the puréed Black Cherries.  There's only a teeny tiny little bit left.  Thought I'd let Hubby have it for spreading on his toast.

The rest of it went into 3 different batches of soap.  And now for the first time ever, I am wishing my soap was edible!  The first soap had so much alkanet root powder in it, that's mostly what I was smelling.  But, oh, the second soap!  It smelled like heaven's kitchen from the get-go and just kept getting better during CPOP.  In fact, I've been sniffing it for days, wishing it was food and not soap; hoping I don't accidentally take a bite of it, it smells so scrumptious.  And there is not a single drop of fragrance in it.  This was au naturale.  I'll post of picture of it sometime later today, I hope.  

My camera activities have had me doing other things and taking a photo of Black Cherries Soap #2 was not my priority.  What I wish I could do is record the fragrance that has been enticing me for days.

So what soapy things have I done today?  

Done so far today:

✓  unmolded one soap (overnight gel)
✓  washed a whole lot of soapy dishes
✓  cut soap, photographed & videotaped said soap
✓  planed & beveled soap
✓  charged camera batteries (so I can photograph more soap)
✓  cleaned more soapy supplies & will do it yet again before day is done!
✓  brought wire cutter back downstairs so I could cut more soap, now need to bring it back upstairs again
✓  uploaded video & photos to computer; sorted some to get to the ones I wanted & deleted some bad ones
✓  created media post & submitted SCC entry (yes Black Cherries Soap #3 was the charm)
✓  made 'oatmilk' for son's requested soap  (I will eat the oats for lunch, I suspect)
✓  thought about soap eldest son requested, hence the oatmilk


Soapy ToDo's (maybe I can get back on track with my ongoing list):

- add soap photos to my media (ugly beet powder soap, black cherries soap #2 & #3)
- gather together wire cutter wire making materials  (started yesterday, but did not complete)
- continue inventory reduction (oils, other supplies, etc.)
- transfer more micas to jars (I think I have 2 or 3 empty jars for the bins)
- look through soap molds to assess for keeping, tossing, recycling, giving away or whatever
- update soap recipes with notes/photos as needed
- continue soap lessons plan for granddaughter (materials to bring, recipes, etc.)
- create soap recipe for son's request
- make confetti soap (part of inventory reduction plans)


----------



## cmzaha

No doing my favorite, rebatching a batch from Friday. It is in the oven happily melting away. This is a GM batch with Almond Creme FO that I decided to use some VS in which I seldom do. I am guessing it is the VS that collected on the bottom of the soap which I could have scraped off, but the fragrance was so strong I decided to rebatch with my 100% unfragranced Avocado soap that I hate. What was a pretty tan color is now a brown sugar color.


----------



## Bladesmith

Made a batch today. Lavender and Sage fragrance. 

Hot processed.


----------



## TheDragonGirl

Bladesmith said:


> Made a batch today. Lavender and Sage fragrance.
> 
> Hot processed.
> 
> View attachment 39896


Those are beautiful, I have no idea how you get swirls that pretty with hot process, you're magic.


----------



## Lauren C

DWinMadison said:


> This is what happens when they leave me alone in the house on Father’s Day...
> ..


This looks awesome! Can you post a pic of the cut?


----------



## KiwiMoose

Bladesmith said:


> Made a batch today. Lavender and Sage fragrance.
> 
> Hot processed.
> 
> View attachment 39896


nice!

I have ginger beer and lime in the pot as we speak.


----------



## KiwiSoap

*Here is yesterday's batch* artfully (dis)coloured by _White Tea and Berries FO_. Thanks to @KiwiMoose for the heads up/tip! I like it!


----------



## TheDragonGirl

Gosh those designs are so pretty, and the discolouration works with them


----------



## Kari Howie

I made 4 batches of soap after a 2-month hiatus during which I have been busy helping my two daughters relocate from Raleigh to Charlotte NC. I needed to make soap to relax! So I made a rosemary mint that smells like an Aveda shampoo I had. I used French Green clay and a pinch of celadon mica for color and faint charcoal pencil lines. Does anyone else enjoy just standing in front of your cure racks and breathing in the glorious fragrances?


----------



## Lefty

I felt pretty productive this weekend, but didn't get to half of my planned list for the weekend. Its tough having a soap business and a full time job, as I'm sure a lot of you know. Most of my soap work gets pushed to the weekends!

This weekend I managed to:
1. Photograph some new bars to post online (didn't get them posted yet though)
2. Planed, beveled and stamped 20 bars of rosemary mint.
3. Made star embeds for holiday cupcake soaps and painted them with mica once they were set to add some sparkle.
4. Added frosting and star embeds to 36 of the cupcake soap bases I made earlier in the week.
5. Shredded the equivalent of 5 or 6 bars to get ready for rebatching.
6. Transferred about 13 sample packs of micas and colorants out of their plastic bags and into small containers.
7. Did LOTS of soap dishes.
8. Bought some EO's today that I'd run out of so I can finish the second batch of holiday cupcakes I plan to make (gearing up for the holidays already!)

As a bonus, my house now smells like holiday-cinnamon-spicey goodness


----------



## Lin19687

Phew ! 
I just did the 8 batches that I had set up.
Tried out 2 new scents from Bitter-Creek.  One took off on me but since my lye was RT and I went Super slow on the SB  I got it in while still fluid.  Trying not to look at it in case it riced in the mold.

Hope to cut tomorrow night or Wednesday


----------



## Kari Howie

Lin19687 said:


> Phew !
> I just did the 8 batches that I had set up.
> Tried out 2 new scents from Bitter-Creek.  One took off on me but since my lye was RT and I went Super slow on the SB  I got it in while still fluid.  Trying not to look at it in case it riced in the mold.
> 
> Hope to cut tomorrow night or Wednesday


What is RT ?


----------



## Lin19687

Room Temp


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Bladesmith said:


> Made a batch today. Lavender and Sage fragrance.
> 
> Hot processed.
> 
> View attachment 39896



I totally agree with @TheDragonGirl !

I came home for lunch and to measure out my oils for two test recipes.  Made them when I got home from work for the day since I was on my own for the evening.  Indigo and Madder powders were mixed with boiling water this morning and added to the lye tonight.  I had to filter it through cloth as it went into the oils.  That was kind of messy, but otherwise it all seems to have gone well.  The madder batter was a wonderful raspberry color going into the mold.  The indigo was kind of a grey green blue, which I think I have seen once or twice before , but it has always turned blue by the time it was done.  It was at the mid tone color wise, which is what I wanted.  I topped both mini loaves with a layer of white soap made with kaolin clay.  I also used the whitest oils I had in the house for this recipe, except for the Avocado oil that I love so much now that I couldn’t leave it out. I’m keeping my figures crossed that I get the colors I planned.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Feather swirl fail.  Shhhh - only us soap makers will know.  Anybody else will hopefully like the funny green blotches in the soap. AND - the ginger/lime FO was supposed to discolour to brown, which I had planned into the design. Hopefully it will darken with cure.
Made with Bundaberg Ginger Beer ( I know, I know, its Australian)


----------



## Kari Howie

Lin19687 said:


> Room Temp


Aha! Thx!


----------



## Mooicle

KiwiMoose said:


> nice!
> 
> I have ginger beer and lime in the pot as we speak.
> View attachment 39919



Wow! Beautiful design!!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

KiwiMoose said:


> Feather swirl fail.  Shhhh - only us soap makers will know.  Anybody else will hopefully like the funny green blotches in the soap. AND - the ginger/lime FO was supposed to discolour to brown, which I had planned into the design. Hopefully it will darken with cure.
> Made with Bundaberg Ginger Beer ( I know, I know, its Australian)
> View attachment 39929



Doesn’t that qualify as a feather swirl?  Looks good to me.


----------



## newlee

earlene said:


> If you find it too scratchy, you can label them as FOOT SOAP and use them to exfoliate your feet.  That's what I did when my tea soaps were too scratchy.  I use tea leaves, rather than tea from tea bags, and the longer the soap cures the drier leaves get and become quite scratchy to tender body parts.  But they're great for rough feet that spend a lot of time in sandals.



Thank you!


----------



## earlene

*KiwiMoose,* I see a rabbit in the one on the left.

So I wanted to make oatmeal soap for my son today, but Hubby hasn't got out of his chair to go mow the lawn.  I guess I'll have to wait until tomorrow.  Or maybe he will go to bed early tonight.  In the meantime, I'm beveling soap off and on.  Also trying to solve an issue with opening one of my recipes.  I haven't been able to open it for 3 days, so I think I'm going to have to re-create it all over again.


----------



## Lin19687

Oh to cut or not to cut...... I usually cut early and that gives me more ash - not that I really care.
But the age old soapers delimma.... to cut or not to cut.

LOL
I'll wait till Wednesday.

But this is what I have been thinking about all day here at work,


----------



## amd

I forgot what was on my to do list for the weekend... but here's what I did:
Masterbatched 2lbs lye
Masterbatched 24lbs oils
Figured out how to create my masterbatch as an oil blend in SM3, so decided I MUST fix all of my recipes. As long as I was at it I also switched all the recipes over to grams and resized for the taller bars I want to start doing (*dumb reason* so my labels fit better on them. There's about 1/8" that folds over the bottom of the bar and it annoys my OCD.)
Washed dishes.
Made the remaining 18 bars of the 40 bar custom order.
Made 6 ugly sweater embeds.
Made a batch of mechanics soap from soap shreds.

Not too bad for a Saturday! (Sunday we took daughter to camp and did some sightseeing on the far side of MN over night.) Monday got home late-ish so I only had time to cut the soap I made on Saturday.

Today's list is looking like:
Making more ugly sweater embeds (only having two molds sucks)
Making a batch of ugly sweater soaps
Making a batch of sugar scrubs, just need to decide fragrance
Looking for the lost soap that I need for an order. Seriously. How does one lose an entire box of soap?


----------



## jcandleattic

amd said:


> Figured out how to create my masterbatch as an oil blend in SM3, s


I've figured out the masterbatch lye, but haven't even tried to figure out/create a masterbatch oil blend. I may have to PM you about this!! Of course, it's not that big of a deal to me at the moment, so I will put this on my ever growing "to do" list.


----------



## amd

jcandleattic said:


> I may have to PM you about this!!


I did it out of necessity, it was easier to figure out how to do the blend than do the math in my head. [back story: I had two different masterbatch recipes and just enough of each that combined to make a batch of soap... but doing the math for combining the two recipes was killing my brain.] I think we have an SM3 thread on here. If I think of it/have time tonight I will put together a tutorial on the thread.


----------



## jcandleattic

amd said:


> Looking for the lost soap that I need for an order. Seriously. How does one lose an entire box of soap?


The same way someone loses an entire box of lids!! LOL I had them one day and then they were lost for about a week, and then finally found them after looking in that spot at least *3* times!!!


----------



## Lin19687

jcandleattic said:


> The same way someone loses an entire box of lids!! LOL I had them one day and then they were lost for about a week, and then finally found them after looking in that spot at least *3* times!!!


Bwahahahaha.'

Tis Gremlins 'bout I thinks

I have to cut tomorrow, I COULD today but the trial paper I used is stuck and I am in no mood to scrape it off .


----------



## Mooicle

I just finished up the most amazing pour ever (for me at least...it is only my 21st batch)....I am on a very huge soapy high.  Did a gradient wall pour using 2 very beautiful colors I have from NS.  Not sure what it will look like in two days' time, but for now my imagination is forming a perfect soap in my head.   WOW that put me in the BEST MOOD EVER!


----------



## earlene

I feel like I have accomplished nothing today.  I spent hours trying to figure out why I can't open one of my recipes and thought I found the problem.  I could open it again.  Then I added back in some notes that didn't get saved, and I can't open it again.  HOURS of wasted work.  So I updated it in Soapee instead, where it does get saved.  And to be on the safe side, I copied all that information to a Word file to save on my hard drive.  I may just have to start doing that again, too.  I sort of slacked off in that area and now I regret it.

Well, all I got really done today was:
pay one bill - not soap related, but I have to take whatever I can get!
make lunch  - same as above
bevel soap
Copy one recipe to Word & save it on my hard drive

I am now ready for a nap.


----------



## msunnerstood

Making soap of course, scent with Dragonfruit Poptail from Aztec. Also ordered FO



Bladesmith said:


> Made a batch today. Lavender and Sage fragrance.
> 
> Hot processed.
> 
> View attachment 39896


Very Nice. Tough to get those designs in HP. Nicely done.

Cut soap this morning. The pink did not turn out as bright as I had intended but i do like the swirl.


----------



## Lefty

Yesterday I went home at lunch to unmold the first batch of cupcake soaps so I could wash and reuse the molds for round 2! After work, I made between 24-30 new cupcake bases (can't remember exactly how many off the top of my head), did more soap dishes (they never seem to end!), melted a jug of coconut oil to pour into a bowl with a larger opening so its easier to access, and then portioned out three batches worth of my hard oils for my next three rounds of soap! 

Tonight I'm hoping to frost my newly made cupcake bases. I have two different scents I'm planning to do for these holiday cupcakes, so tonight I should finish the first scent batch, and then I'll move on to making the second scent batches this weekend!


----------



## amd

amd said:


> Today's list is looking like:
> Making more ugly sweater embeds (only having two molds sucks)
> Making a batch of ugly sweater soaps
> Making a batch of sugar scrubs, just need to decide fragrance
> Looking for the lost soap that I need for an order. Seriously. How does one lose an entire box of soap?



Today's list:
Still making more ugly sweater embeds. I must be getting better because last night's embeds were extremely ugly!
Making another batch of ugly sweater soaps (I have a total of 4 to do so I'm halfway done!) if I get my mold washed.
Making a batch of sugar scrub - still trying to decide on the fragrance though...
Calling a lady about a three day show in October.

I did "find" my missing box. Apparently I took it to the peddlers market and stocked the soap there. So I am going to sneak out of work a touch early so I can get there and grab the soap. The order won't ship today unless I can be super fast getting home, packing the envelope and getting to the PO. Someone a bit more organized might have packed everything but the missing soap and put it in one's car to avoid the extra trip home, but that someone is not me.

Tomorrow I have the day off work so I can run to MN to get daughter from camp (I am missing my mini-me terribly. The house is only half as sassy without her.) so I will have a bit of time in the morning before I leave. I'm hoping it will be photo and video editing because I am so far behind on those things.


----------



## earlene

Beveling soap off & on;
Recipe editing & copying - testing the software, creating backups on my hard drive & at Soapee

In my youth, software development testing was fun.  I really enjoyed it.  Now I'm not so sure I like it anymore.  Maybe I am just in a bad mood and need to get over it.  

I only have a few more days (over a week really) to get ready, plan packing, develop lye handling 101 to go with the soapmaking session with granddaughter (really, how stressful can that be? - it's not like we haven't made soap together before!),  gather essential materials to bring along for soapmaking while planning enough room in car for our hers and my regular luggage for our trip to Hawaii afterwards, shrink wrap & label more soap, package & mail soap to family, clean the house enough for a 1-year-old to spend a couple of hours safely, and doubtless other things I am not remembering.


----------



## Kari Howie

I spent the day with my husband and younger daughter, Killian, finishing the pack out and final clean of her apartment in Raleigh. Got back to our farm in Goldsboro NC, put a roast in the oven, then gazed in rapt awe at the new micas I received today from Mad Micas...and stood in front of my cure rack to inhale the wonderful intermingling of fragrances.

Here’s something else I thought I’d share.  Do y’all remember Sweetheart soap? Back in the day, it was considered very fancy to put out for guests. I remember we used to paint all the curlicues with some kind of gold paint. Well today I found a Sweetheart soap that my sainted grandmother had painted and decorated back in 1945! I have the little note she wrote that goes with it. It was part of a fundraiser that her lady’s circle did to help pay off the church mortgage. Here are pictures of the front and back. After all these years I reckon it can have some DOS.









Mooicle said:


> I just finished up the most amazing pour ever (for me at least...it is only my 21st batch)....I am on a very huge soapy high.  Did a gradient wall pour using 2 very beautiful colors I have from NS.  Not sure what it will look like in two days' time, but for now my imagination is forming a perfect soap in my head.   WOW that put me in the BEST MOOD EVER!


I’m so excited for you!!!


----------



## earlene

My mood is also better.  

1. Granddaughter called and asked if I could come sooner, so I'll leave a couple of days sooner. 

2. And I finally figured out what the issue was with the recipes not saving.  I identified a secret code that cuts off everything typed after it.  It took hours to get there, but now I know.  Never type % Castor and expect anything else to be saved after the last character before the % sign....   

Well, now to refresh my memory on how to delete recipes (created to test the problems I was having.)

Tomorrow I will make the soap my eldest son requested.  Then by the time we return from Hawaii, it should be ready to mail to him.


----------



## Kari Howie

earlene said:


> My mood is also better.
> 
> 1. Granddaughter called and asked if I could come sooner, so I'll leave a couple of days sooner.
> 
> 2. And I finally figured out what the issue was with the recipes not saving.  I identified a secret code that cuts off everything typed after it.  It took hours to get there, but now I know.  Never type % Castor and expect anything else to be saved after the last character before the % sign....
> 
> Well, now to refresh my memory on how to delete recipes (created to test the problems I was having.)
> 
> Tomorrow I will make the soap my eldest son requested.  Then by the time we return from Hawaii, it should be ready to mail to him.


Yay you! I’m glad you figured everything out. Now you can relax and enjoy Hawaii!


----------



## Lin19687

cut 8 logs of soap.
Found out my oops liner actually works out


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Kari Howie said:


> today I found a Sweetheart soap that my sainted grandmother had painted and decorated back in 1945! I have the little note she wrote that goes with it. It was part of a fundraiser that her lady’s circle did to help pay off the church mortgage.


Sweet!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Zany_in_CO said:


> Sweet!


Heart.


----------



## Kari Howie

Today I am going to clean the house from top to bottom. (Well maybe not entirely bottom because The basement is No Man’s Land thanks to my husband’s hoarding tendencies.) so no time for soapy fun today. I’m getting ready for my older daughter, Sheridan, and her husband, Michael, to come up from Charlotte to help celebrate my husband’s 60th birthday.



KiwiMoose said:


> Heart.


Y’all make me laugh!


----------



## Mooicle

Well I cut my soap just now from my wall pour 2 days ago. Not what I was envisioning but I am a HAPPY CAMPER with it!! I can't stop staring at them...


----------



## Kari Howie

Pretty! I love the gradients!


----------



## TheDragonGirl

That's a nice smooth gradient, very pretty!


----------



## Lefty

Lefty said:


> Yesterday I went home at lunch to unmold the first batch of cupcake soaps so I could wash and reuse the molds for round 2! After work, I made between 24-30 new cupcake bases (can't remember exactly how many off the top of my head), did more soap dishes (they never seem to end!), melted a jug of coconut oil to pour into a bowl with a larger opening so its easier to access, and then portioned out three batches worth of my hard oils for my next three rounds of soap!
> 
> Tonight I'm hoping to frost my newly made cupcake bases. I have two different scents I'm planning to do for these holiday cupcakes, so tonight I should finish the first scent batch, and then I'll move on to making the second scent batches this weekend!



I managed to finish frosting the rest of the cupcakes last night! Had a bit of an issue with my piping tip getting clogged, but was able to sort it out pretty quickly to get the rest piped. I also managed to get one of my newer bars posted to my shop and shared on social media.

Tonight's to do:
Post another new bar to my online shop and share on social media
Plan out fall/winter soaps
Order supplies - considering ordering larger bulk sizes since I'm ramping up production and running through oils faster than I used to. I just don't know where I'll store it all in my tiny place!


----------



## Mooicle

Kari Howie said:


> Pretty! I love the gradients!




Thank you!!!



TheDragonGirl said:


> That's a nice smooth gradient, very pretty!



Thank you!!


----------



## Lin19687

I guess I could finish boxing up some soaps.
My Saturday FM might be a no go if the weather is going to rain or be super humid and muggy


----------



## Kari Howie

I’m fixin’ to make melt & pour sugar scrub cubettes from a BB kit. A first for me. Never made M&P anything.


----------



## KiwiMoose

I've been rummaging through the freezer to find some beer i put in there, for beer soap.  Brought out what I thought was it, but now I'm not convinced.  I think it might be sparkling rose? I've licked it, but it doesn't taste like either. What to do?  Make a beer soap with it anyway and just call it beer soap even though it might be wine?  
Yes, I know, I should label my stuff in the freezer.



Mooicle said:


> Well I cut my soap just now from my wall pour 2 days ago. Not what I was envisioning but I am a HAPPY CAMPER with it!! I can't stop staring at them...View attachment 39973


Just gorgeous - very pretty colours.

ETA:  Just clicked that it was sitting on a metal rack - get it off there and store it on wood, plastic or paper, lined with paper if need be.  Metal can react with the lye.


----------



## Kari Howie

KiwiMoose said:


> I've been rummaging through the freezer to find some beer i put in there, for beer soap.  Brought out what I thought was it, but now I'm not convinced.  I think it might be sparkling rose? I've licked it, but it doesn't taste like either. What to do?  Make a beer soap with it anyway and just call it beer soap even though it might be wine?
> Yes, I know, I should label my stuff in the freezer.


Maybe you could call it “Ethyl” after the ethyl alcohol in adult beverages. Or ETOH which is the chemical name for ethyl alcohol. That way you don’t have to guess if it’s beer or wine.  Of course it probably wouldn’t mean anything to a non-medical type. 
(Just noticed all emoticons I can add!)


----------



## newlee

Mooicle said:


> Well I cut my soap just now from my wall pour 2 days ago. Not what I was envisioning but I am a HAPPY CAMPER with it!! I can't stop staring at them...View attachment 39973


Very pretty!

Created a hardening liquid for my soap the other day and I used it in a batch I made yesterday. I unmolded the soap and it was much firmer than a soap I had curing. Some of the soaps I made last week are still very soft. So far so good. I also learned to water discount so that helped as well.

I already know I can't use this liquid for swirling. It setups very quickly in the mold. You will have no time to swirl.


----------



## KiwiMoose

I went to the shop and bought a bottle of beer.  I'm sure they thought I was mad buying one bottle of beer at 11am!  Anyway, my soap is made and now setting up:


----------



## msunnerstood

Kind of soapy, I ordered and received some seal-able sample foils and I am going to send a friend a bunch of samples in them to see how they hold up in summer weather. Things like whipped soap, lotion, shampoo, paw balm etc. Also ordered a hand held sealer because my impulse sealer is kind of large for these small foils. should be an interesting experiment


----------



## Mooicle

KiwiMoose said:


> Just gorgeous - very pretty colours.
> 
> ETA:  Just clicked that it was sitting on a metal rack - get it off there and store it on wood, plastic or paper, lined with paper if need be.  Metal can react with the lye.



OH!   I had no idea about that!!!  I have literally all of my batches sitting on stainless steel baking racks...should I get paper under all of them?



newlee said:


> Very pretty!



Thank you so much!


----------



## earlene

Today I made soap for my eldest son; it was his request.  The rest of the days was spent on many other things, but mostly not soap related.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Mooicle said:


> OH!   I had no idea about that!!!  I have literally all of my batches sitting on stainless steel baking racks...should I get paper under all of them?


Most definitely. Preferably something thicker. Have a read of Micky Rat's thread in the Beginner Forum.


----------



## Bladesmith

Well, I made some soap. It is mostly a failure but I'd say it was also a success. My main interest was trying some embeds in my hot process soap. I was going for kinda a polka dot look with a white bar. And somehow 2 reds ended up right next to each other even though I tried to make sure that wouldn't happen! Lol. Anyways, that's the least of my worries. I'm thinking the combination of a heavy dose of water and TD after the cook gave me a glycerine swamp.

I'm happy that the embeds seem to work just fine and it gives me lots of ideas for the future. Also I think my "dots" aren't random enough. My plan moving forward was really to just have 1 or 2 embeds in a single color bar and have a different shaped embed for each soap. I wanted to put a bunch in this soap to really test it out. So... Mostly a failure as a soap but also a success.

Edit: and I just realized the front bar is upside-down! Lol. What a day.


----------



## amd

amd said:


> Still making more ugly sweater embeds. I must be getting better because last night's embeds were extremely ugly!
> Making another batch of ugly sweater soaps (I have a total of 4 to do so I'm halfway done!) if I get my mold washed.
> Making a batch of sugar scrub - still trying to decide on the fragrance though...
> Calling a lady about a three day show in October.



This weekend's plans:
Finishing up the stupid ugly sweater soaps (remind me next year when this customer comes back with a dumb idea to talk her into something more reasonable... oh, wait, I said that last year too when she wanted Leg Lamp soaps...)
Photo editing
Video editing
Seriously need to make a decision on sugar scrubs...
Star San bucket for sanitizing jars
email newsletter
Package Club soaps
Start packaging brewery soaps


----------



## Kari Howie

KiwiMoose said:


> I went to the shop and bought a bottle of beer.  I'm sure they thought I was mad buying one bottle of beer at 11am!  Anyway, my soap is made and now setting up:
> View attachment 39974


Nice texture!



Mooicle said:


> OH!   I had no idea about that!!!  I have literally all of my batches sitting on stainless steel baking racks...should I get paper under all of them?


. I use plastic grids that I believe are used for cross stitch. Got them at a craft supply store.


----------



## Lin19687

@amd your making me look bad here


----------



## amd

@Lin19687 ummm.... didn't you just cut 8 batches? You go ahead and make soap, I'll keep plugging away at the Stuff that's Not Soap.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

KiwiMoose said:


> Yes, I know, I should label my stuff in the freezer.


Um, only if you want to find it again when you need it. 



Mooicle said:


> View attachment 39973


----------



## Bladesmith

HP soap embeds, round 2.

I guess I'm looking for something a little simpler but still with some interest. I focused on swirls early on and have found that depending on the swirls, I feel like it can take away from the soap. I'll still do some swirls but it will be simpler like I did with the lavender and Sage soap.

Solid color soaps have been growing on me but Ive been wanting to add a little something extra. I got pretty interested in soap dough after watching some sorcery soap videos. Once I saw Bee using a clay extruder for column embeds, I thought that might be the ticket. Most of my inspiration here comes from Bee (Sorcery Soaps). She does some similar embeds with a heart, among other amazing things with soap doigh. I've got a ton of extruder discs (over 100 now) and have the ability to make my own. I really like the idea of adding one or two of these shapes to a solid color soap. Think I'll play around with it for a while.

Anyways, here's the one I just did. A little crown in the corner.  The crowns are extruded soap dough.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

@Bladesmith  Interesting. Nice lookin' soap ya got there.


----------



## DawninWA

I finally made a 100% spearmint soap, I always mix it with peppermint for some reason, but I love spearmint by itself.  

I just moved and my new house has a little work shop in the garage that I've turned into a soap studio.  I also can't find my molds or stick blenders since the move, so I decided to try hand whisking.  My recipe traces in about 30 seconds with the stick blender.  After a few minutes, it seemed emulsified.  I added french green clay and spearmint EO, and poured it into some poly tubing (I read about using it to make round soap, decided to try it since I can't find my molds).  So now I have a tube of possibly emulsified maybe soap hanging from my work bench like a weird green sausage.  In a moment of forethought, I put the soap making bucket under it, in case it exploded or something.


----------



## msunnerstood

Bladesmith said:


> HP soap embeds, round 2.
> 
> I guess I'm looking for something a little simpler but still with some interest. I focused on swirls early on and have found that depending on the swirls, I feel like it can take away from the soap. I'll still do some swirls but it will be simpler like I did with the lavender and Sage soap.
> 
> Solid color soaps have been growing on me but Ive been wanting to add a little something extra. I got pretty interested in soap dough after watching some sorcery soap videos. Once I saw Bee using a clay extruder for column embeds, I thought that might be the ticket. Most of my inspiration here comes from Bee (Sorcery Soaps). She does some similar embeds with a heart, among other amazing things with soap doigh. I've got a ton of extruder discs (over 100 now) and have the ability to make my own. I really like the idea of adding one or two of these shapes to a solid color soap. Think I'll play around with it for a while.
> 
> Anyways, here's the one I just did. A little crown in the corner.  The crowns are extruded soap dough.
> 
> View attachment 39993


Love it!


----------



## Lin19687

amd said:


> @Lin19687 ummm.... didn't you just cut 8 batches? You go ahead and make soap, I'll keep plugging away at the Stuff that's Not Soap.


Yeah but that was easy.  I can't do those fun Videos you do   and I have to clean the house but I still don't want to.

Today I NEED to finish boxing some soaps as I need the room.  But my coffee and office chair look like they need some Love


----------



## Kari Howie

Bladesmith said:


> HP soap embeds, round 2.
> 
> I guess I'm looking for something a little simpler but still with some interest. I focused on swirls early on and have found that depending on the swirls, I feel like it can take away from the soap. I'll still do some swirls but it will be simpler like I did with the lavender and Sage soap.
> 
> Solid color soaps have been growing on me but Ive been wanting to add a little something extra. I got pretty interested in soap dough after watching some sorcery soap videos. Once I saw Bee using a clay extruder for column embeds, I thought that might be the ticket. Most of my inspiration here comes from Bee (Sorcery Soaps). She does some similar embeds with a heart, among other amazing things with soap doigh. I've got a ton of extruder discs (over 100 now) and have the ability to make my own. I really like the idea of adding one or two of these shapes to a solid color soap. Think I'll play around with it for a while.
> 
> Anyways, here's the one I just did. A little crown in the corner.  The crowns are extruded soap dough.
> 
> View attachment 39993


  Like it lots!


----------



## Alien

Blade smith, this simple soap of yours “takes the crown.”


----------



## Dawni

Alien said:


> Blade smith, this simple soap of yours “takes the crown.”


Word.

Love em.


----------



## msunnerstood

Im rebatching soaps that lost their scent today. Im going to scent them with Bay Rum and put them in the bathroom for the Husband and sons to use.


----------



## steffamarie

Made two batches today, one with all the soap balls I have so far acquired, and one trying out a single-pitcher pour inspired by a post I saw on Instagram. The nice thing about using tallow is that I can cut the soap as soon as it's cooled enough XD


----------



## Bladesmith

So I've always had some interest in handmade soap. I'd get my parents to buy it for me in gift shops on vacations when I was younger. My mom has been going through a folder of my old stuff and she found some stuff I had printed out. Date at the bottom is 9/2/1999. I was 10. Thought that was interesting!

This is some of what I had printed...


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I made soap, which was a very good way to forget about the crazy week I had at work!


----------



## Dawni

I haven't had time to make soap in 3 weeks... suffering from withdrawal symptoms 

Although... I did check on my curing soaps. We've had crazy weather lately and a lot of em have been sweating like crazy. As in drenching the lining they're sitting on top of. So my only soapy things has been to replace said liners and clean up my shelves.


----------



## DawninWA

I only sold 3 bars of soap at the market today, but one was pretty funny.  It was scented with fruity pebbles and was 6 colors swirled together.  A big tough looking man with a beard bought it.  He almost bought a different one because he thought his wife would make fun of him for the fruity pebbles soap, but went back to it and said "I don't care if she makes fun of me".


----------



## earlene

Goals for today:

In preparation for upcoming re-model that will give me a dedicated soaping room (not the kitchen), continue the purge/re-organization/clean-up in the scattered soaping areas around my home.  Not that I make soap in various areas;  I don't.  But in the course of beginning this journey, I've spread out the storage or my soaping & few B&B supplies in various areas.  It has become unwieldy.  Anyway, I need to make room for the workers (haven't even hired anyone yet, though) so all this is necessary, although not urgent.

Gather soaps to take with me to give to family (some visit later this week; some to mail; some to bring on roadtrip.)

Prep soaps for boxed storage:  Plane & Bevel as needed; Wrap & Label.

In preparation for upcoming roadtrip to Texas, then trip to Hawaii, gather what needs to go with me & pack.  Talk about getting totally scattered while trying to multi-task!

So what soapy things have I done today yesterday? (didn't get this posted yesterday)

Done so far today yesterday:

✓  put away wire cutter (I may or may not make more soap this week)
✓  sent a group message to family to let me know who wants more soap - special requests noted
✓  put away wire cutter (I may or may not make more soap this week)
✓  beveled one bar of son's oatmeal soap; more to do (testing readiness for beveling)
✓  gathered deodorant making supplies (to make today)
✓  brought down fragrances (for consolidation of storage method)
✓  recycled some cardboard soap molds I no longer need
✓  planed & beveled soap made using Susie's 65% lard recipe - very similar to soy wax soap in look & feel
✓  trimmed fingernails so I could handle soap without stabbing it (1 year-old will be visiting in a few days, also)
✓  washed soapy dishes & put away when dry
✓  searched for small shopping bags to put soap into for family (apparently I am almost out!)
✓  prepped 2 trays for more soap curing; put soap into cure trays & labeled trays

Soapy ToDo's for tomorrow today:

- transport curing trays to curing area upstaits
- make deodorant
- choose a container for wire cutter wire making tool kit (for easy of use)
- put wire cutter wire making materials into dedicated container & label
- continue inventory reduction (toss/recycle/pkg to bring for granddaughter)
- transfer micas to jars (added 2 more small bins for colorant bottles storage)
- look through soap molds to assess for keeping, tossing, recycling, giving away or whatever
- update soap recipes with notes/photos as needed
- continue soap lessons plan for granddaughter (materials to bring, recipes, etc.)
- re-organize fragrances to facilitate ease of use
- bring down lotion making supplies/evaluate what to take for granddaughter (she signed up for a workshop)
- re-package into smaller travel containers: items to bring for projects on trip
- receive safety glasses order (had to reorder from another supplier
- add small bags to shopping list - for gathering soap prior to gifting


----------



## Kari Howie

Bladesmith said:


> So I've always had some interest in handmade soap. I'd get my parents to buy it for me in gift shops on vacations when I was younger. My mom has been going through a folder of my old stuff and she found some stuff I had printed out. Date at the bottom is 9/2/1999. I was 10. Thought that was interesting!
> 
> This is some of what I had printed...
> View attachment 40010


Wow! Soap in a blender! I guess that was before stick blenders.


----------



## shunt2011

I actually made my very first soap in a blender.  I wouldn’t recommend it.  Could of been a disaster.  Lol


----------



## Kari Howie

So I made sugar scrubs with a Bramble Berry kit. 4 ounces of MP soap, 4 ounces avocado oil, FO, and a weighed out amount (forget how much) of sugar.  microwaved then mixed it all up and poured into teeny cube molds.  I followed directions exactly. So next day my daughter and I tried it out and nothing happened. No bubbles! I thought one tiny cube would melt while scrubbing my hands in warm water and act like exfoliating soap. Nope! What is this stuff supposed to do?



Mobjack Bay said:


> I made soap, which was a very good way to forget about the crazy week I had at work!


It really does help!


----------



## earlene

Kari Howie said:


> So I made sugar scrubs with a Bramble Berry kit. 4 ounces of MP soap, 4 ounces avocado oil, FO, and a weighed out amount (forget how much) of sugar.  microwaved then mixed it all up and poured into teeny cube molds.  I followed directions exactly. So next day my daughter and I tried it out and nothing happened. No bubbles! I thought one tiny cube would melt while scrubbing my hands in warm water and act like exfoliating soap. Nope! What is this stuff supposed to do?



I've never used the Bramble Berry kit, but I have made & used sugar scrubs.  It is not a soap.  It can be used prior to or after  washing, bathing, showering to exfoliate and provide a nourishing oil treatment to the skin.  Rinse off the excess sugar and allow the oils to be absorbed into the skin.


----------



## Kari Howie

earlene said:


> I've never used the Bramble Berry kit, but I have made & used sugar scrubs.  It is not a soap.  It can be used prior to or after  washing, bathing, showering to exfoliate and provide a nourishing oil treatment to the skin.  Rinse off the excess sugar and allow the oils to be absorbed into the skin.


Oooh (Light dawns). Still not sure I like them. I’m going to try making a whipped sugar scrub from a Missy Mossy Creek tutorial. I think that will be more what I’m looking for.


----------



## Mooicle

Zany_in_CO said:


> View attachment 39992



Where did you find those cute little emojis? I have no idea how to get those on my messages.



earlene said:


> Goals for today:
> 
> In preparation for upcoming re-model that will give me a dedicated soaping room (not the kitchen), continue the purge/re-organization/clean-up in the scattered soaping areas around my home.  Not that I make soap in various areas;  I don't.  But in the course of beginning this journey, I've spread out the storage or my soaping & few B&B supplies in various areas.  It has become unwieldy.  Anyway, I need to make room for the workers (haven't even hired anyone yet, though) so all this is necessary, although not urgent.
> 
> Gather soaps to take with me to give to family (some visit later this week; some to mail; some to bring on roadtrip.)
> 
> Prep soaps for boxed storage:  Plane & Bevel as needed; Wrap & Label.
> 
> In preparation for upcoming roadtrip to Texas, then trip to Hawaii, gather what needs to go with me & pack.  Talk about getting totally scattered while trying to multi-task!
> 
> So what soapy things have I done today yesterday? (didn't get this posted yesterday)
> 
> Done so far today yesterday:
> 
> ✓  put away wire cutter (I may or may not make more soap this week)
> ✓  sent a group message to family to let me know who wants more soap - special requests noted
> ✓  put away wire cutter (I may or may not make more soap this week)
> ✓  beveled one bar of son's oatmeal soap; more to do (testing readiness for beveling)
> ✓  gathered deodorant making supplies (to make today)
> ✓  brought down fragrances (for consolidation of storage method)
> ✓  recycled some cardboard soap molds I no longer need
> ✓  planed & beveled soap made using Susie's 65% lard recipe - very similar to soy wax soap in look & feel
> ✓  trimmed fingernails so I could handle soap without stabbing it (1 year-old will be visiting in a few days, also)
> ✓  washed soapy dishes & put away when dry
> ✓  searched for small shopping bags to put soap into for family (apparently I am almost out!)
> ✓  prepped 2 trays for more soap curing; put soap into cure trays & labeled trays
> 
> Soapy ToDo's for tomorrow today:
> 
> - transport curing trays to curing area upstaits
> - make deodorant
> - choose a container for wire cutter wire making tool kit (for easy of use)
> - put wire cutter wire making materials into dedicated container & label
> - continue inventory reduction (toss/recycle/pkg to bring for granddaughter)
> - transfer micas to jars (added 2 more small bins for colorant bottles storage)
> - look through soap molds to assess for keeping, tossing, recycling, giving away or whatever
> - update soap recipes with notes/photos as needed
> - continue soap lessons plan for granddaughter (materials to bring, recipes, etc.)
> - re-organize fragrances to facilitate ease of use
> - bring down lotion making supplies/evaluate what to take for granddaughter (she signed up for a workshop)
> - re-package into smaller travel containers: items to bring for projects on trip
> - receive safety glasses order (had to reorder from another supplier
> - add small bags to shopping list - for gathering soap prior to gifting



You seem so organized!


----------



## Kari Howie

Mooicle said:


> Where did you find those cute little emojis? I have no idea how to get those on my messages.


When you start writing, scroll up a tiny bit and you will see a bunch of icons. The face in the bottom left will take you to the “ Smileys”.


----------



## earlene

Mooicle said:


> You seem so organized!


 On PAPER.  Yet, I can still be very scattered when it comes to trying to do too much at once.  That's why I MUST have a well defined To Do list!


----------



## Lin19687

Went over scents for the rest of the year, Cleaned out FO rack and put some for sale in the sell section.
Moved papers around on my desk and contemplated soaping for Monday


----------



## msunnerstood

Kari Howie said:


> So I made sugar scrubs with a Bramble Berry kit. 4 ounces of MP soap, 4 ounces avocado oil, FO, and a weighed out amount (forget how much) of sugar.  microwaved then mixed it all up and poured into teeny cube molds.  I followed directions exactly. So next day my daughter and I tried it out and nothing happened. No bubbles! I thought one tiny cube would melt while scrubbing my hands in warm water and act like exfoliating soap. Nope! What is this stuff supposed to do?


it is supposed to but thats a lot of oil. I always did twice as much MP to Oil then added sugar


----------



## Lefty

Well, I decided to take a rest last Thursday, so I didn't get to any of the stuff on my to do list for that day. But so far today, I've done lots of non-soap making soap stuff to get caught up! 

- posted lemon lavender soap to my online shop
- finalized July newsletter and scheduled for July 1 mailing
- scheduled 3 social media posts for next week
- did a pile of soap dishes, including all my cupcake liners from the week

Going to try to get to a few more things, and then take some time to enjoy the nice weather. It was thunderstorming earlier today which was great for catching up on soapy business stuff, but the sun has come out now so I'm going to enjoy it!


----------



## Lin19687

measured out oils for Monday soaping.
Doing dishes (home) so I can do a load of Soap bowls.
Just figuring out which FO's to do...  always the hard part


----------



## Kari Howie

msunnerstood said:


> it is supposed to but thats a lot of oil. I always did twice as much MP to Oil then added sugar


I was about to never make a sugar scrub cube ever again! Thanks for the advice, Msunnerstood. I’ll give it a go again.


----------



## Mooicle

Just cut these beauties today...then mowed until it rained, prepped dinner and made more soap..now thinking about soap again








Kari Howie said:


> When you start writing, scroll up a tiny bit and you will see a bunch of icons. The face in the bottom left will take you to the “ Smileys”.



Well either I am just getting too old to figure out how to follow directions (or I am glossing right past those icons) or I just need to try this on my computer instead of my phone. 
GOTTA find those emojis!!!


----------



## Kari Howie

Mooicle said:


> Just cut these beauties today...then mowed until it rained, prepped dinner and made more soap..now thinking about soap again
> View attachment 40041


Awesome! It looks like cammo!


----------



## Mooicle

Kari Howie said:


> Awesome! It looks like cammo!




Do you ever just sit there mindlessly staring at your creation until someone comes in and thinks you're mental?  Clearly not understanding what your issue is?


----------



## amd

amd said:


> Finishing up the stupid ugly sweater soaps (remind me next year when this customer comes back with a dumb idea to talk her into something more reasonable... oh, wait, I said that last year too when she wanted Leg Lamp soaps...)
> Photo editing
> Video editing
> Seriously need to make a decision on sugar scrubs...
> Star San bucket for sanitizing jars
> email newsletter
> Package Club soaps
> Start packaging brewery soaps



I might get the email newsletter done yet tonight. I also spent some time premixing mica colors with glycerine. My recipe moves fast, and now that I've changed from 25% lye concentration to 30%, mixing with dry micas is almost impossible. So I'm going to play with premixed colors again for a few batches.

This week should be fairly easy - 
Washing dishes (why does this NEVER end?)
Making the sugar scrubs now that I have FO's figured out
Video editing
Packing for show this weekend.
Maybe making a couple of restock soaps


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Mooicle said:


> GOTTA find those emojis!!!






This is what you should see at the top of the page in Reply. ^ Click on the Smiley Face. Scroll down to the bottom of the page to find the Smileys... Go nuts!


----------



## earlene

My soap things today:

✓  planed & beveled eldest son's oatmeal soap; put into curing tray
✓  moved 3 curing trays to curing area upstairs & checked on the other curing trays
✓  chose basket for wire cutter wire making tool kit (awaiting a couple more tools to add to kit)
✓  sorted through 20 or more soaping containers; consolidated containers; tossed many things I don't want/need
✓  put sealed supplies into 2 drawers rather than boxes; boxes re-purposes for mailing soap
✓  received delivery of safety glasses order (darn-it, I ordered tinted safety glasses!)
✓  placed order for clear UN-tinted safety glasses (not the brand I wanted, but these will work over glasses, too)
✓  bring down lotion making supplies to evaluate what to take for granddaughter (she signed up for a workshop)
✓  re-organized/consolidated Fragrance bins to facilitate ease of use
✓  washed several small glass FO bottles & tops (will re-fill with FOs to use while traveling)
✓  started gathering soaps for family; my FB family group offer has produced 7 requests for more soap, so I am happy
✓  added small bags to shopping list - for gathering soap prior to giftings
✓  chose & packed FO's to bring for soaping with granddaughter
✓  discovered I really am out of Lavender EO (I kept hoping I'd find another bottle - I found 4 empty bottles!)
✓  consolidated bins of FOs & EOs brought back upstairs
✓  emptied 2 drawers in future soap room for soap supplies - FOs in bottom drawer
✓  made room for taller FO bottles & containers in another cabinet
✓  a few items of granddaughter's childhood chosen for donation, may give some to 1 year-old visiting on Wed.
✓  12 boxes emptied going to recycle bin
✓  7 small boxes reserved for mailing soap to family (7 takers = perfect!)
✓  moved a few items from floor to shelves clearing floor space upstairs
✓  worked on lesson plan for Soaping 101 & Lye Safety with granddaughter

Upstairs:

-    check for more empty boxes (I know I have more I was saving for who-knows-what)
-    look through soap molds to assess for keeping, tossing, recycling, giving away or whatever

Soap travel:

✓  chose & packed FO's to bring for soaping with granddaughter
✓   choose colorants to bring for soaping with granddaughter
✓   continue soap lessons plan for granddaughter (materials to bring, recipes, etc.) - lesson plan written
-    re-package into smaller travel containers: additional items to bring for projects on trip
-    evaluate lotion supplies for what to take for granddaughter (she signed up for a workshop)
✓  began a list of lotion supplies to bring for granddaughter - not completed

General:

✓  add re-order Lavender to my August To Do List
✓  make deodorant
✓  continue inventory reduction (toss/recycle/pkg to bring for granddaughter)
-    update soap recipes with notes/photos as needed
-    transfer micas to jars (added 2 more small bins for colorant bottles storage)
✓  partially cleared dining room table, only a few in-transit soap supplies are now parked

✓  watched a really long soap making video while taking breaks to cool off between the above-listed work

It's after 11 pm now & I am watching The Good Wife, so I may not get back to my list tonight.  But I may have to, if only to clear a space at the D.R. table and the kitchen counter.

Edit:  No, I stayed up late making deodorant, writing a lesson plan & clearing off the D.R. table until I could barely stay awake anymore.


----------



## MGM

Gave away 20-odd bars of soap and a few lip balms at an extended family gathering. My mom gave away jam. We should maybe set up a booth...


----------



## TAS

I've been infusing oils this week. No actual soap making, just gearing up.


----------



## Dawni

Been baby sitting my curing soaps coz the weather is freaky here and neither the fan nor the AC is helping.. My soaps are sweating like hormonal teenage boys, except for a few.. I need to determine what's in they batches that aren't sweating excessively (but I'm guessing those have less salt) and my turmeric brine soaps are sitting in shallow puddles of orange sweat even after I've wiped them down n moved em, and changed the paper they're sitting on.

I noticed though, that the sweating is taking care of the ash for me lol

And I have soap in the mold!
Finally... 
Definitely not what I was visualizing though, but that's natural colorants for you lol. This is what the color change in the pot looked like.




More pics n info after the cut.


----------



## Lin19687

LOL, my HP looked like that too, never what you hope for till the end.

I don't think you will see the smiles on the phone, try the computer.

@earlene & @amd  always so neat with a list.  My boxes and list for FO's is still where they were yesterday 
I will have to bring the list to work and hope it isn't a busy day


----------



## Kari Howie

Mooicle said:


> Do you ever just sit there mindlessly staring at your creation until someone comes in and thinks you're mental?  Clearly not understanding what your issue is?


All the time from my husband even though he enjoys seeing the cutting process!


Mooicle said:


> Well either I am just getting too old to figure out how to follow directions (or I am glossing right past those icons) or I just need to try this on my computer instead of my phone.
> GOTTA find those emojis!!!


You're glossing right over the icons.   They’re right above the white square text box where you write. Tap on the little smiley above your text box, then it will pull up the emojis below your text box. You can do it! Don’t give up!


----------



## Mooicle

Kari Howie said:


> All the time from my husband even though he enjoys seeing the cutting process!
> 
> You're glossing right over the icons.   They’re right above the white square text box where you write. Tap on the little smiley above your text box, then it will pull up the emojis below your text box. You can do it! Don’t give up!



I literally give up...I even look on my computer and no emoji friends.  I LOVE emojis...especially the moving ones.  This is sad...maybe I will go look at my soap.


----------



## Lefty

amd said:


> This week should be fairly easy -
> Washing dishes (why does this NEVER end?)
> Making the sugar scrubs now that I have FO's figured out
> Video editing
> Packing for show this weekend.
> Maybe making a couple of restock soaps



I'm right there with you on the dishes! They never end!


----------



## msunnerstood

After much research and endless videos, I am making my first ever HP Goats Milk Soap.. fingers crossed.


----------



## Bladesmith

msunnerstood said:


> After much research and endless videos, I am making my first ever HP Goats Milk Soap.. fingers crossed.



Good luck! I did mine a couple weeks ago. Did 50% goats milk with oatmeal flour and honey as well. Added the honey and goats milk after the cook once it cooled below 180F or so. I didn't add any color and this is how it looked. I think the color was from the honey, but I'm not entirely sure!


----------



## msunnerstood

Bladesmith said:


> Good luck! I did mine a couple weeks ago. Did 50% goats milk with oatmeal flour and honey as well. Added the honey and goats milk after the cook once it cooled below 180F or so. I didn't add any color and this is how it looked. I think the color was from the honey, but I'm not entirely sure!
> 
> View attachment 40047


It looks really creamy.  Nice job


----------



## Kiti Williams

earlene said:


> My soap things today:
> 
> ✓  planed & beveled eldest son's oatmeal soap; put into curing tray
> ✓  moved 3 curing trays to curing area upstairs & checked on the other curing trays
> ✓  chose basket for wire cutter wire making tool kit (awaiting a couple more tools to add to kit)
> ✓  sorted through 20 or more soaping containers; consolidated containers; tossed many things I don't want/need
> ✓  put sealed supplies into 2 drawers rather than boxes; boxes re-purposes for mailing soap
> ✓  received delivery of safety glasses order (darn-it, I ordered tinted safety glasses!)
> ✓  placed order for clear UN-tinted safety glasses (not the brand I wanted, but these will work over glasses, too)
> ✓  bring down lotion making supplies to evaluate what to take for granddaughter (she signed up for a workshop)
> ✓  re-organized/consolidated Fragrance bins to facilitate ease of use
> ✓  washed several small glass FO bottles & tops (will re-fill with FOs to use while traveling)
> ✓  started gathering soaps for family; my FB family group offer has produced 7 requests for more soap, so I am happy
> ✓  added small bags to shopping list - for gathering soap prior to giftings
> ✓  chose & packed FO's to bring for soaping with granddaughter
> ✓  discovered I really am out of Lavender EO (I kept hoping I'd find another bottle - I found 4 empty bottles!)
> ✓  consolidated bins of FOs & EOs brought back upstairs
> ✓  emptied 2 drawers in future soap room for soap supplies - FOs in bottom drawer
> ✓  made room for taller FO bottles & containers in another cabinet
> ✓  a few items of granddaughter's childhood chosen for donation, may give some to 1 year-old visiting on Wed.
> ✓  12 boxes emptied going to recycle bin
> ✓  7 small boxes reserved for mailing soap to family (7 takers = perfect!)
> ✓  moved a few items from floor to shelves clearing floor space upstairs
> ✓  worked on lesson plan for Soaping 101 & Lye Safety with granddaughter
> 
> Upstairs:
> 
> -    check for more empty boxes (I know I have more I was saving for who-knows-what)
> -    look through soap molds to assess for keeping, tossing, recycling, giving away or whatever
> 
> Soap travel:
> 
> ✓  chose & packed FO's to bring for soaping with granddaughter
> ✓   choose colorants to bring for soaping with granddaughter
> ✓   continue soap lessons plan for granddaughter (materials to bring, recipes, etc.) - lesson plan written
> -    re-package into smaller travel containers: additional items to bring for projects on trip
> -    evaluate lotion supplies for what to take for granddaughter (she signed up for a workshop)
> ✓  began a list of lotion supplies to bring for granddaughter - not completed
> 
> General:
> 
> ✓  add re-order Lavender to my August To Do List
> ✓  make deodorant
> ✓  continue inventory reduction (toss/recycle/pkg to bring for granddaughter)
> -    update soap recipes with notes/photos as needed
> -    transfer micas to jars (added 2 more small bins for colorant bottles storage)
> ✓  partially cleared dining room table, only a few in-transit soap supplies are now parked
> 
> ✓  watched a really long soap making video while taking breaks to cool off between the above-listed work
> 
> It's after 11 pm now & I am watching The Good Wife, so I may not get back to my list tonight.  But I may have to, if only to clear a space at the D.R. table and the kitchen counter.
> 
> Edit:  No, I stayed up late making deodorant, writing a lesson plan & clearing off the D.R. table until I could barely stay awake anymore.



I set a 1/2 batch of failed soap into my small crock pot.  I don't think is is getting hot enough, as there are big chunks of unmealted soap in ti.  I guess I will have to break out my soap pot!


----------



## msunnerstood

I am so excited, My Goats milk didnt turn my batter brown so I am hoping I mixed it in at the right temperature. Its in the mold and Now I wait


----------



## runnerchicki

I moved from Washington to Arizona exactly one month ago today. I am in a temporary lease for three more months so I haven't unpacked everything (and do not plan to), but I found the box with my equipment and soap molds. Then I took a trip down to Arizona Soap Supply and bought some supplies. It was so much fun! I have never had the opportunity to shop for soaping or body care supplies in person before - always had to order online. I am super happy because I don't know how oils shipped in this blazing heat would do. But I will be soaping next weekend, yay! I've been playing with a few recipes on the soapcalc for the past four weeks and I'm anxious to try them.


----------



## Mooicle

Bladesmith said:


> Good luck! I did mine a couple weeks ago. Did 50% goats milk with oatmeal flour and honey as well. Added the honey and goats milk after the cook once it cooled below 180F or so. I didn't add any color and this is how it looked. I think the color was from the honey, but I'm not entirely sure!
> 
> View attachment 40047




Mmmm...they look like maple sugar candy!



runnerchicki said:


> I moved from Washington to Arizona exactly one month ago today. I am in a temporary lease for three more months so I haven't unpacked everything (and do not plan to), but I found the box with my equipment and soap molds. Then I took a trip down to Arizona Soap Supply and bought some supplies. It was so much fun! I have never had the opportunity to shop for soaping or body care supplies in person before - always had to order online. I am super happy because I don't know how oils shipped in this blazing heat would do. But I will be soaping next weekend, yay! I've been playing with a few recipes on the soapcalc for the past four weeks and I'm anxious to try them.




We just moved from Washington to Montana about 3 months ago!!


----------



## runnerchicki

Mooicle said:


> We just moved from Washington to Montana about 3 months ago!!


Nice to "meet" a fellow Washingtonian!


----------



## Dawni

Dawni said:


> And I have soap in the mold!
> Finally...
> Definitely not what I was visualizing though, but that's natural colorants for you lol. This is what the color change in the pot looked like.
> View attachment 40045
> 
> More pics n info after the cut.


As promised, some very anti climactic pics here lol


----------



## Lin19687

Did 8 batches last night.
Was too busy at work to pick FO's so I winged it and doubled up on some good sellers then made 1 extra of a new scent that I hope sells well.
2 Prayer soaps - new scents not knowing how they will behave.  One of them was a mix of the 2 scents because 1 was too light a scent the other too strong.


----------



## Dawni

I had to move some soap into boxes after discovering the bars that were already IN boxes weren't sweating as much. Don't know why I didn't think about it sooner.. 

On another note... Dawni made lotion bars!


----------



## msunnerstood

Heres the Cut of my Goats-milk soap. It scented with Brown Sugar Fig. I intended to leave the bottom white but was hoping for a straighter line lol.


----------



## Lin19687

msunnerstood said:


> Heres the Cut of my Goats-milk soap. It scented with Brown Sugar Fig. I intended to leave the bottom white but was hoping for a straighter line lol.
> 
> View attachment 40079


Looks like a cobbler !


----------



## Kari Howie

Kiti Williams said:


> I set a 1/2 batch of failed soap into my small crock pot.  I don't think is is getting hot enough, as there are big chunks of unmealted soap in ti.  I guess I will have to break out my soap pot!


Did you shred the soap or dice it into teeny pieces? That helps.


----------



## Mooicle

runnerchicki said:


> Nice to "meet" a fellow Washingtonian!



Yes!!!!

Just cut my first ever attempt at a mica line soap. Used gold glitter and put some on top.  I could stand here and cut soap for hours and get really caught up in how cool this whole thing is! Making soap I mean...
Notice the parchment now lining my baking sheets (insert smile emoji if I could find them)

Guess the mica line isn't as thick as I thought it would be (insert thoughtful emoji here since I can't)


----------



## amd

Mooicle said:


> Guess the mica line isn't as thick as I thought it would be


No, but it does look quite right! Too much thicker and your soap will fall apart. I think you hit the right amount of perfect for this one.

I ordered an over the door shoe organizer from Amazon (because I could get free shipping and I was too lazy to leave the house and go to WalMart), so that came in the mail yesterday. I hung it on my soap dungeon door and organized all of my colors into the pockets. Freed up half of my cabinet, so now I'm shopping for a better shelf to replace the two cabinets in that space. Much more fun than doing dishes.


----------



## Kiti Williams

Kari Howie said:


> Did you shred the soap or dice it into teeny pieces? That helps.




It is a paste, I just think the crock pot is too small and too old for it.  I am just going to make liquid soap out of it.


----------



## Dawni

@Mooicle, here... I'm using a phone, too.. Is this not what you're seeing?


----------



## Mooicle

amd said:


> No, but it does look quite right! Too much thicker and your soap will fall apart. I think you hit the right amount of perfect for this one.
> 
> I ordered an over the door shoe organizer from Amazon (because I could get free shipping and I was too lazy to leave the house and go to WalMart), so that came in the mail yesterday. I hung it on my soap dungeon door and organized all of my colors into the pockets. Freed up half of my cabinet, so now I'm shopping for a better shelf to replace the two cabinets in that space. Much more fun than doing dishes.




Ok that is good to know on the mica line..didn't even consider how it could not bond if it was too thick.

That is a good idea on the shoe organizer!!!  I will have to try that too...although I don't have very many colors at this point...



Dawni said:


> @Mooicle, here... I'm using a phone, too.. Is this not what you're seeing?
> View attachment 40085




I am very sad now because that doesn't come up on my phone, tablet or computer... I just get a boring blank box with nothing to customize my messages at all.  I guess I could ask my hubby about it, but he will just roll his eyes about how much I want emojis!  (picture emoji here with only eyes and no mouth)


----------



## TAS

Mooicle said:


> Just cut my first ever attempt at a mica line soap. Used gold glitter and put some on top.  I could stand here and cut soap for hours and get really caught up in how cool this whole thing is! Making soap I mean...
> Notice the parchment now lining my baking sheets (insert smile emoji if I could find them)
> 
> Guess the mica line isn't as thick as I thought it would be (insert thoughtful emoji here since I can't)
> 
> View attachment 40084


That's quite wonderful!


----------



## steffamarie

Tried out the heat transfer method since I'm out of masterbatched lye solution...I like it! Combined with my newfound love of whisking to emulsion and then stick blending each color individually (thanks Ophelia's Soapery), I think I'll be able to do some nice things with it. Made a 'luxe' loaf today with babassu, avocado, and cocoa butter - wanted to see how it compares to my standard bar. And it was an excuse to make another loaf of my favorite scent ever - Nurture's Caramel and Honey. YUM.


----------



## TAS

What's "the heat transfer method?"


----------



## amd

steffamarie said:


> Combined with my newfound love of whisking to emulsion and then stick blending each color individually (thanks Ophelia's Soapery),


Doh! I should give this a whirl with my recipe....



TAS said:


> What's "the heat transfer method?"


You use the fresh mixed HOT lye to melt your hard oils/butters. Basically measure all your oils in a bowl, add the hot lye and stir until everything is melted, then you can use your stick blender to blend to emulsion/trace.


----------



## TAS

amd said:


> Doh! I should give this a whirl with my recipe....
> 
> 
> You use the fresh mixed HOT lye to melt your hard oils/butters. Basically measure all your oils in a bowl, add the hot lye and stir until everything is melted, then you can use your stick blender to blend to emulsion/trace.


Oh! My friend, Laurie Teason does this - it actually amazes and scares me a little!


----------



## Lin19687

@amd Great idea for the Micas !

I have soap that I need to unmold but maybe not cut till tomorrow.


----------



## wardbond

KiwiMoose said:


> I like the look of the ones in front - how did you get that beautiful colour?


That's just the infused oil


----------



## Mooicle

I have figured it out!!!!!
It was a setting under my account!!!  I am a happy camper...I relate this happy encounter to my soapy thing I did today, which was to cut my soap...and I keep smelling it every time I walk past...it is now my favorite scent.


----------



## msunnerstood

Mooicle said:


> I have figured it out!!!!!
> It was a setting under my account!!!  I am a happy camper...I relate this happy encounter to my soapy thing I did today, which was to cut my soap...and I keep smelling it every time I walk past...it is now my favorite scent.


Woooohoooo!! Welcome to smileys!

I am piping some flowers tonight to use on future soap. I really need to invest in some thinner heat resistant gloves


----------



## Mooicle

msunnerstood said:


> Woooohoooo!! Welcome to smileys!
> 
> I am piping some flowers tonight to use on future soap. I really need to invest in some thinner heat resistant gloves



I am scared to pipe...I have never in my 51 years piped on a cake so I have no abilities (at least that I know of) to do it to soap


----------



## msunnerstood

Mooicle said:


> I am scared to pipe...I have never in my 51 years piped on a cake so I have no abilities (at least that I know of) to do it to soap



Well, I learned Russian tips just dont work with soap.  so now I have lovely flower cut outs in 3 different colors.


----------



## Lin19687

Un-molded last night, cutting today after work.
Maybe boxing up cured soap to morrow and rearranging things just to look busy


----------



## mulline

DWinMadison said:


> You look like an old pro!  Great job.  I love the little card holders you can stick in the bars.  Are those available on Amazon?


Thanks 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/10-x-Metal...047509?hash=item261c916395:g:94MAAOSwU~Bc2YBh

I don´t know where to get them, but they are nice  I get them from work, i´m a butcher in Denmark


----------



## amd

Lin19687 said:


> Great idea for the Micas !


I stole it from someone else. What I would really like to do is create a mica wall like Ophelia's Soapery has, but I don't have the space to spare. When I'm feeling better and have time (crossing fingers for Friday) I'm going to go down to do more organizing with it. I think I can fit the premixed color bottles in the pockets too, which will then free up another drawer in that cabinet. If I can find a new home for the small FO bottles that I have in the drawer, the cabinet will be completely empty, which will free up a bunch of space in my dungeon for a better shelving unit.


----------



## Lin19687

Today I am tossing out OLD OLD OLD Fo's that I just don't want. I got them free from someone eons ago and while they are fine, I just don't care for them.
I need to de-clutter my household things in case I find the perfect home so I can just GO GO GO !  lol


----------



## jcandleattic

I made my challenge soap. I think it'll turn out okay... We'll see...


----------



## Lin19687

Ok I cut 8 bathes, took me about an hour.  Love my Bud cutter


----------



## earlene

I slept in yesterday because I stayed up late making deodorant & clearing off the D.R. table until I could barely stay awake anymore.  Even after I went to bed I was sorely tempted to get back up and do more to diminish my list, but forced myself to get much needed sleep.  Then last night I had no trouble getting to sleep, but didn't get as much done as I wanted yesterday.  So today I rushed around for about 2 hours finishing up before showering for family visit.  Had a great time playing with the baby that is not a baby anymore.  He's a toddler now and quite talkative once he gets past his initial shyness.  Then we went out to eat and visit MIL, who adores having her great nephew visit.

My soap things yesterday & today:

✓  cut up empty boxes & placed in recycling bin 
✓  packaged & mailed 5 boxes of soap to family
✓  sort through more soaping containers; consolidate containers; toss what I don't want/need
✓  emptied 3 more drawers in future soap room (renovation date to be determined, but getting ready)
✓  emptied a bin in laundry room - may use for temporary soap supply storage (until renovation complete)
✓  entered invoices into Soap Builder
✓  cleared DR table of soaping supplies 
✓  put soaping supplies into the 3 drawers I emptied
✓  reduced soap inventory nicely, however, I still have a few dozen to shrink wrap & label

Also I somehow forgot to include a few bars of soap I specifically made for one brother when I packaged his box & mailed it.  Probably because these ones had not been labeled yet, and I was collecting from the boxed soaps already labeled.

I have a lot more I'd like to get done before I leave Friday morning, but for now I won't list them; I just plan to rest for a few hours and then prioritize a reasonably attainable list.


----------



## TAS

earlene said:


> I slept in yesterday because I stayed up late making deodorant & clearing off the D.R. table until I could barely stay awake anymore.
> 
> I have a lot more I'd like to get done before I leave Friday morning, but for now I won't list them; I just plan to rest for a few hours and then prioritize a reasonably attainable list.


I have to say Earlene you are a whirlwind. Where do you buy your batteries? You are like the little bunny going and going.






 I made a log yesterday and this morning I cut and stamped it. No name - I hate naming because I never have an actual plan.
Oils used in alphabetical order: Avocado, babassu, castor, cocoa butter, coconut 76, RBO, HO sunflower. Put some honey, goat milk and colloidal oats in, and scented with eos.
I now have about 10 batches waiting for me to wrap and label.


----------



## msunnerstood

jcandleattic said:


> I made my challenge soap. I think it'll turn out okay... We'll see...



I am working on my first attempt tonight.. I say first because I have a feeling this is a multi attempt challenge..


----------



## Mobjack Bay

TAS said:


> View attachment 40106
> I made a log yesterday and this morning I cut and stamped it. No name - I hate naming because I never have an actual plan.
> Oils used in alphabetical order: Avocado, babassu, castor, cocoa butter, coconut 76, RBO, HO sunflower. Put some honey, goat milk and colloidal oats in, and scented with eos.
> I now have about 10 batches waiting for me to wrap and label.



Those are beautiful soaps TAS! Are those seeds on the top? Very cool and different.


----------



## jcandleattic

msunnerstood said:


> I am working on my first attempt tonight.. I say first because I have a feeling this is a multi attempt challenge..


Mine is probably not going to turn out exactly the way I wanted, but not sure I care. I'll cut it probably Friday morning.


----------



## TAS

Mobjack Bay said:


> Those are beautiful soaps TAS! Are those seeds on the top? Very cool and different.



Yeah, I top my logs with botanicals since I can't swirl and am color challenged.


----------



## Lin19687

One of my drop in the mold color didn't turn out the way I wanted.  I was hoping it would have gone all the way to the bottom to look like a stripe when I cut it,   Only went down 1/2 way.  Guess I will NOT be calling it candy cane


----------



## Mooicle

TAS said:


> I have to say Earlene you are a whirlwind. Where do you buy your batteries? You are like the little bunny going and going.



I agree


----------



## KiwiMoose

I made up my own swirl!  Well, I don't know if I'll be able to patent it or anything, because I'm sure it's been done before, just that I haven't seen it. It's CPOPping at present so we'll have to wait for the reveal...
It was Gardenia FO and Sweet Orange EO Soap.  I added the sweet orange to help slow it down a bit because I know the gardenia accelerates.  It didn't help much, it was THICK by the time I'd finished. Gloop, gloop, gloop.


----------



## Nanette

Just had to look at emojis, now that they were mentioned..


----------



## jcandleattic

I masterbatched some lye solution (20lbs) waiting for it to cool down to put in it's container. I've weighed out some oils for a masterbatching oil session (200lb masterbatch oils) and I've done up some soaping dishes. And did it all before 10am!  I still have to finish weighing out the rest of the oils, and then combine them for the masterbatch, but I got a good head start on them.

@KiwiMoose do tell? I thought I had done ever swirl ever, so I'll be intrigued if you have one I haven't tried!! Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Kiti Williams

I got my new molds in and set a batch with them, I will un-mold around 5 pm.   I like this mold for my shampoo bars, they fit just right in the hand  Each bar weighs 3 oz after curing.

Here is a shot of the bars.


----------



## msunnerstood

Kiti Williams said:


> Here is a shot of the bars.


I have the same molds and I do my salt bars in them. They are the perfect size.


----------



## KiwiMoose

jcandleattic said:


> I masterbatched some lye solution (20lbs) waiting for it to cool down to put in it's container. I've weighed out some oils for a masterbatching oil session (200lb masterbatch oils) and I've done up some soaping dishes. And did it all before 10am!  I still have to finish weighing out the rest of the oils, and then combine them for the masterbatch, but I got a good head start on them.
> 
> @KiwiMoose do tell? I thought I had done ever swirl ever, so I'll be intrigued if you have one I haven't tried!! Can't wait to see it.


And here we have it....the doggie’s face swirl, lol.
Because my batter was so thick, it didn’t swirl :-(
Should I patent it?


----------



## steffamarie

Got off work early today and decided to make up a quick batch of Christmas soap in Home Sweet Home from WSP. That's some powerful clove, lemme tell ya!! It actually performed really well. I didn't use a stick blender at all, and just whisked to emulsion and whisked in the colorants and fragrance. Excited to cut it tomorrow!!! I have some (read: MANY) soaping dishes I need to get done over the weekend.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

TAS said:


> View attachment 40106






Ah, now THAT's the TAS I remember so well. Just a quick bit of advice... if you haven't already done so, you may want to post this in the *Photo Gallery Forum* for all to see and comment on.


----------



## MGM

KiwiMoose said:


> View attachment 40131
> 
> And here we have it....the doggie’s face swirl, lol.
> [/ATTACH]



I see T Rex on the far right.....


----------



## Kiti Williams

msunnerstood said:


> I have the same molds and I do my salt bars in them. They are the perfect size.




I know!  I was so happy with my "test" batch with it, I was testing the mold, not the shampoo.  I washed my hair this morning and it feels wonderful AND I could hold the wet bar much easier!



KiwiMoose said:


> View attachment 40131
> 
> And here we have it....the doggie’s face swirl, lol.
> Because my batter was so thick, it didn’t swirl :-(
> Should I patent it?
> View attachment 40131



I have found that even if the soap didn't turn out the way you tried to make it (Visually speaking), as long as it works as a soap - you have a winner.  Plus you can dazzle anyone with the question, "Do you know how hard I worked to get it to lokk like this?"  LOL!


----------



## Mooicle

TAS said:


> View attachment 40106
> I made a log yesterday and this morning I cut and stamped it. No name - I hate naming because I never have an actual plan.
> Oils used in alphabetical order: Avocado, babassu, castor, cocoa butter, coconut 76, RBO, HO sunflower. Put some honey, goat milk and colloidal oats in, and scented with eos.
> I now have about 10 batches waiting for me to wrap and label.




Those are very elegant looking!  I love them...




KiwiMoose said:


> View attachment 40131
> 
> And here we have it....the doggie’s face swirl, lol.
> Because my batter was so thick, it didn’t swirl :-(
> Should I patent it?
> View attachment 40131




I love them!  Very unique


----------



## msunnerstood

I both made and rebatched my challenge attempt. sigh


----------



## TAS

Nanette said:


> Just had to look at emojis, now that they were mentioned..





Zany_in_CO said:


> View attachment 40133
> 
> Ah, now THAT's the TAS I remember so well. Just a quick bit of advice... if you haven't already done so, you may want to post this in the *Photo Gallery Forum* for all to see and comment on.


I'm so rusty at this forum stuff. Need all the guidance possible. Will do so tomorrow. PS did you get hail? My garden is toast.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

TAS said:


> PS did you get hail? My garden is toast.


Aw, so sorry to hear that. Yes, we had hail. 20 minutes. Marble-size. Guy coming tomorrow to check roof but I think everything is A OK. Lots of leaves from all our trees on the ground. Weird weather.


----------



## KiwiMoose

MGM said:


> I see T Rex on the far right.....


Ok then - I shall patent it as 'The T Rex swirl'.  Have you tried that one before @jcandleattic?


----------



## Dawni

MGM said:


> I see T Rex on the far right.....


Me too! Lol you beat me.. They also remind me of those rorschach tests @KiwiMoose hehehe


----------



## Mobjack Bay

KiwiMoose said:


> Ok then - I shall patent it as 'The T Rex swirl'.  Have you tried that one before @jcandleattic?



All you need is a T Rex stamp facing in from the other side. 
 It’s a pretty soap and I can also imagine what you were planning.

OMG I’m out of lye...


----------



## msunnerstood

Mobjack Bay said:


> OMG I’m out of lye...


I know the panic..

I rebatched my Challenge soap last night and decided I still wanted it to be interesting. The soap is still a bit too soft to bevel so excuse the rough edges but... Here is the cut and the embellishments.


----------



## Lin19687

Mobjack Bay said:


> OMG I’m out of lye...


HAHAHAHA, we all have been there


----------



## KiwiMoose

Mobjack Bay said:


> OMG I’m out of lye...


----------



## Patty Kicera

I made a beach soap using Natures Garden Island Fresh Type. 


 Kinda late for summer but I live in South Texas where it last til Oct. and later LOL!  Also made hot process avocado.  it’s not pretty but certainly a favorite here. It’s about all my husband uses.


----------



## KiwiMoose

msunnerstood said:


> I know the panic..
> 
> I rebatched my Challenge soap last night and decided I still wanted it to be interesting. The soap is still a bit too soft to bevel so excuse the rough edges but... Here is the cut and the embellishments.
> 
> 
> View attachment 40153
> View attachment 40154


Those are so pretty Missy - great eye appeal!


----------



## msunnerstood

I spent a good chunk of the day chasing Lard. The highway to Walmart is under construction and almost 30 miles away, even longer with the detour so we went trolling a bit closer to home and couldnt find it anywhere. Finally wound up driving 23 miles and found a small grocery store that had it


----------



## dalewaite48

Added two new flavors to my lip balm collection, Tropical Pineapple, and Tropical Mango.


----------



## Kari Howie

Mobjack Bay said:


> OMG I’m out of lye...


Noooooo!  The horror of it all!


----------



## TAS

Soap making? I wish. I have to go clean up the hail damage done to my garden. I could not face it yesterday but gotta do it. Make something wonderful and think of me pruning back broken branches and cutting down suffering flowers.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

TAS said:


> Soap making? I wish. I have to go clean up the hail damage done to my garden. I could not face it yesterday but gotta do it. Make something wonderful and think of me pruning back broken branches and cutting down suffering flowers.


Oh, sorry to hear that. 



Kari Howie said:


> Noooooo!  The horror of it all!


Re-stocked and ready to go!


----------



## Kari Howie

TAS said:


> Soap making? I wish. I have to go clean up the hail damage done to my garden. I could not face it yesterday but gotta do it. Make something wonderful and think of me pruning back broken branches and cutting down suffering flowers.


----------



## msunnerstood

Just poured my first double milk recipe: Coconut Milk and Goats Milk. I made it white which meant there was a fine line of when to add the milks so they didnt caramelize but so far so good. Having never used Coconut milk before, I just made a small test batch.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Just for fun!


----------



## msunnerstood

Cute!


----------



## newlee

I checked on my curing soaps and some are "sweating" oil. I used a hardening liquid I concocted and those are the only ones affected. So now I need to investigate but I did read this is not so uncommon and that the soap should reabsorb the oil.


----------



## TAS

dalewaite48 said:


> View attachment 40165
> View attachment 40166
> 
> Added two new flavors to my lip balm collection, Tropical Pineapple, and Tropical Mango.


Yum!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Look what i got in the post today! Very cute little fat hearts


----------



## Mooicle

Zany_in_CO said:


> Aw, so sorry to hear that. Yes, we had hail. 20 minutes. Marble-size. Guy coming tomorrow to check roof but I think everything is A OK. Lots of leaves from all our trees on the ground. Weird weather.



We are having SUCH a weird summer here in Montana...don't think we have even gotten past upper 70's and terrible rain and thunderstorms every single day.
I am thinking weird summer is wide spread.
 (hopefully that's a good emoji. I don't have my glasses on and can't see)


----------



## steffamarie

Made a soap this afternoon with colors inspired by an ad I got on my Facebook feed one day. Scented in patchouli with benzoin resin for a vanilla-ish note (didn't want to have any discoloration from the FOs I have). I'm happy with it! Did a wall pour tiger stripe, and I'm really excited to see the cut tomorrow


----------



## Mooicle

steffamarie said:


> Made a soap this afternoon with colors inspired by an ad I got on my Facebook feed one day. Scented in patchouli with benzoin resin for a vanilla-ish note (didn't want to have any discoloration from the FOs I have). I'm happy with it! Did a wall pour tiger stripe, and I'm really excited to see the cut tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 40192
> View attachment 40193



That looks very exciting!!! Please make sure to post after cut pictures!!  I so love seeing people's soap pics!!


----------



## TAS

I read that our farmers could not get their corn planted because the ground was mud. Kinda terrifying.


----------



## newlee

Wow, I read you can brush your teeth with soap.  I didn't know such a thing was possible so I did it. Yes, I brushed my teeth with my castile soap. It had no taste. Of course, I going to do more research but I really like the thought of it. Yes, I already read the post about it in the forum, just in case anyone was wondering.


----------



## msunnerstood

I am making a soap Im going to call Skol... for folks in my neck of the woods you know thats purple gold and white lol. Its in the mold. Im not crazy about the top but am hopeful for the inside.

Any other HP soap makers sweating to death while they soap?


----------



## Dawni

msunnerstood said:


> Any other HP soap makers sweating to death while they soap?


Me! Every time. I cannot do without a shower once everything is done otherwise I'd stink like curry lol


----------



## msunnerstood

Weeee! I am excited! Here is the cut. Skol!!!!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

msunnerstood said:


> Weeee! I am excited! Here is the cut. Skol!!!!
> 
> View attachment 40195


that is awesome!!! might wanna cross the border to sell it though


----------



## msunnerstood

Marilyn Norgart said:


> that is awesome!!! might wanna cross the border to sell it though



Too True. I live next door to the bar the people in my tiny town watch the games at. Im only 6 miles from the river and the border to my Home State. You couldnt pay me enough to make a green and gold soap.


----------



## dalewaite48

Got our new license plate today.


----------



## KiwiMoose

steffamarie said:


> Made a soap this afternoon with colors inspired by an ad I got on my Facebook feed one day. Scented in patchouli with benzoin resin for a vanilla-ish note (didn't want to have any discoloration from the FOs I have). I'm happy with it! Did a wall pour tiger stripe, and I'm really excited to see the cut tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 40192
> View attachment 40193


This looks lovely!  I was looking at benzoin resin the other day - how does one soap with it?



dalewaite48 said:


> View attachment 40197
> Got our new license plate today.


Very clean!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

newlee said:


> Wow, I read you can brush your teeth with soap.


Yes! As a matter of fact, when tooth soap was all the rage several years ago, soapers with periodontal disease reported that they didn't need to see the dentist as often. I still brush with my homemade foamer soap. Of course, that's not the same as a proper "tooth soap", but it works for me.


----------



## steffamarie

KiwiMoose said:


> This looks lovely!  I was looking at benzoin resin the other day - how does one soap with it?


Add it just like any other FO/EO! I used it at 1% and then patchouli at 2%. I really like the scent it created - not super vanilla-like as you would expect from true vanilla, but a nice deep resinous note that mixes really well with the patchouli. Mine is thick but pourable, and if it got cold you could warm it in a glass of warm water before using it. 

Here's the cut of That 70s Soap!!


----------



## Nanette

Outstanding!


----------



## KiwiMoose

steffamarie said:


> Add it just like any other FO/EO! I used it at 1% and then patchouli at 2%. I really like the scent it created - not super vanilla-like as you would expect from true vanilla, but a nice deep resinous note that mixes really well with the patchouli. Mine is thick but pourable, and if it got cold you could warm it in a glass of warm water before using it.
> 
> Here's the cut of That 70s Soap!!
> 
> View attachment 40204
> View attachment 40205


LOVE!! Colours are beautiful!
But - my resin comes in little chunks so do i melt it or something?

My new little fat heart moulds are CPOPping in the oven as we speak - yummy fragrance called 'Kowhai' which is a flower native to NZ.  It doesn't smell like kowhai though - here's the description:
*Kowhai Fragrance Oil Notes*
Top Notes: Orange zest, lemongrass, citron
Mid Notes: Neroli, cinnamon leaf, ylang ylang
Dry Notes: Sandal, amber, white cedar, patchouli


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

msunnerstood said:


> Too True. I live next door to the bar the people in my tiny town watch the games at. Im only 6 miles from the river and the border to my Home State. You couldnt pay me enough to make a green and gold soap.



I know two couples in mn that actually make outfits for their kids that are half the right team and half the wrong team  I am not a big football fan so it doesn't bother me but it does other people haha


----------



## Kiti Williams

I tipped out my molds and have my soap in a curing box now.  I put the excess into a small mold to make, "tastes" of the soap, so my customers can try out a new soap.


----------



## steffamarie

KiwiMoose said:


> LOVE!! Colours are beautiful!
> But - my resin comes in little chunks so do i melt it or something?



Thank you!!!

Hm. I’m not familiar with that kind of benzoin resin. I would be wary using that (maybe someone else has experience with it). I got mine off eBay from Sun Pure Botanicals and it’s called “Benzoin resinoid” so maybe that’s the difference between the products? I think the resin “tears” or chunks are more for incense or something. Try an essential oils retailer and maybe you’ll find the liquid kind.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Kiti Williams said:


> I tipped out my molds and have my soap in a curing box now.  I put the excess into a small mold to make, "tastes" of the soap, so my customers can try out a new soap.


So white!  Pretty.


----------



## runnerchicki

Kiti Williams said:


> I tipped out my molds and have my soap in a curing box now.  I put the excess into a small mold to make, "tastes" of the soap, so my customers can try out a new soap.


These are beautiful!

I ordered a new stick blender today. That's as soapy as my day got.  I'm stuck in no-soaping-land until it gets here. Guess I could have gone to the store and bought one, but I had a BBB 20% off coupon burning a hole in my pocket.


----------



## TAS

steffamarie said:


> Made a soap this afternoon with colors inspired by an ad I got on my Facebook feed one day. Scented in patchouli with benzoin resin for a vanilla-ish note (didn't want to have any discoloration from the FOs I have). I'm happy with it! Did a wall pour tiger stripe, and I'm really excited to see the cut tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 40192
> View attachment 40193


I love you colors. They remind me of coral and turquoise jewelry.


----------



## msunnerstood

Just wrapping soap tonight, my least favorite part


----------



## TAS

msunnerstood said:


> Just wrapping soap tonight, my least favorite part


Yeah, me too. I told myself wrap them bars before you make more. Takes a long time but there is great satisfaction when it's done. Plus my reward is making more soap!


----------



## Lin19687

Wiped and boxed soap last night.

Took about 100 boxes to work yesterday to stamp the names on them --- while the Boss was at lunch


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I have off tomorrow.  I am spending the evening getting mentally prepared to make a landscape soap tomorrow.  It will be the 4th in the series called “Mobjack Bay learns to make landscape soap.”


----------



## msunnerstood

My Plan was to take soap pictures tonight to get ready to post the newly cured soaps but the 2nd migraine this week put a cabash on that. So reading this forum is the only soapy thing Ive done today.


----------



## Mooicle

steffamarie said:


> Add it just like any other FO/EO! I used it at 1% and then patchouli at 2%. I really like the scent it created - not super vanilla-like as you would expect from true vanilla, but a nice deep resinous note that mixes really well with the patchouli. Mine is thick but pourable, and if it got cold you could warm it in a glass of warm water before using it.
> 
> Here's the cut of That 70s Soap!!
> 
> View attachment 40204
> View attachment 40205




OH MY GOSH THAT IS GORGEOUS!!!!!  Did you write anywhere how you did this pour?  It is so pretty!




Kiti Williams said:


> I tipped out my molds and have my soap in a curing box now.  I put the excess into a small mold to make, "tastes" of the soap, so my customers can try out a new soap.



Those are so delicate and pretty!  How do you deal with soda ash on such intricate detailing?


----------



## Lin19687

last night I was going to box up more soap with the order of boxes I got a few weeks ago.  Then I found that the Kraft Boxes from WSP on the 1st order I got (bulk) and then the 2nd same boxes from WSP (also bulk) are totally much lighter then the 1st. Worst part is that even with in the 1100 order there are 2 different shades in there 
 Now my Labels on Kraft paper look so dark and the 'look' is ruined


----------



## TAS

msunnerstood said:


> My Plan was to take soap pictures tonight to get ready to post the newly cured soaps but the 2nd migraine this week put a cabash on that. So reading this forum is the only soapy thing Ive done today.


Really sorry  to hear about your migraine headaches. One migraine per lifetime is one too many.


----------



## Mooicle

Mobjack Bay said:


> I have off tomorrow.  I am spending the evening getting mentally prepared to make a landscape soap tomorrow.  It will be the 4th in the series called “Mobjack Bay learns to make landscape soap.”


----------



## Kari Howie

Lin19687 said:


> last night I was going to box up more soap with the order of boxes I got a few weeks ago.  Then I found that the Kraft Boxes from WSP on the 1st order I got (bulk) and then the 2nd same boxes from WSP (also bulk) are totally much lighter then the 1st. Worst part is that even with in the 1100 order there are 2 different shades in there
> Now my Labels on Kraft paper look so dark and the 'look' is ruined


Can you return them and get reimbursed?


----------



## Kiti Williams

runnerchicki said:


> These are beautiful!



  Thank you!  My daughter and I make soaps and lotions.  I got a mold that has 12 small designs in it.  It was not what I thought I was getting (Wish) but letting people try a soap or shampoo bar is a good business technique.  I really hate spending my cash on something that does nor work for me.  This way, those who are on the fence can try out a soap/shampoo, to see how they like them.



Mooicle said:


> Those are so delicate and pretty!  How do you deal with soda ash on such intricate detailing?




  My shampoo bar recipe does not cash off soda ash as much as others I have tried.  One lady commented that my soap (done up in a flower mold) was easy to hold on to.  It had a wee bit of ash on the surface, so I guess it is personal preference.

Here's the cut of That 70s Soap!!

View attachment 40204
View attachment 40205
[/QUOTE]

  That is some seriously pretty soap!



KiwiMoose said:


> So white!  Pretty.




  Thank you!  I am having fun with soaping.  Each batch is different in appearance, but I like it all!


----------



## Mooicle

I just cut what I thought would be a flop because the batter started to accelerate way too quickly for the pour...wow I am so pleased with the result...and the smell...DIVINE!


----------



## Kiti Williams

runnerchicki said:


> These are beautiful!




  Thank you!  I love the oval mold, the rectangular mold also has a design on it.



Mooicle said:


> I just cut what I thought would be a flop because the batter started to accelerate way too quickly for the pour...wow I am so pleased with the result...and the smell...DIVINE!View attachment 40232




  Sometimes the "mistake" batch comes out as stunning as this did!  I love it!


----------



## msunnerstood

Mooicle said:


> I just cut what I thought would be a flop because the batter started to accelerate way too quickly for the pour...wow I am so pleased with the result...and the smell...DIVINE!View attachment 40232


Beautiful and I love the colors


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

was going to make soap after I finished canning my jam.  well got started on a dry one so to speak---setting up and planning for the farmers market on Tuesday--instead of the canning. I suppose the more I do it the less awkward it will be--but I am going way early on Tuesday for sure.  but am glad I did this ahead of time. just bringing out the racks etc and I need to get my banner up and I will bring some soap out.  the boys both want pictures so I really want it to look nice.  I am getting really excited and nervous


----------



## Mooicle

Kiti Williams said:


> Sometimes the "mistake" batch comes out as stunning as this did!  I love it!



Thank you!! I am in love with this one...




msunnerstood said:


> Beautiful and I love the colors



Thanks!!  I have issues with imaginative color schemes...they just have a hard time coming to me...frustrates the heck outta me.


----------



## newlee

I weighed my soap today. And I decided to start testing my soaps so next batch I will make a few extra bars to give away. I hope to sell some soaps by Christmas.


----------



## steffamarie

Mooicle said:


> OH MY GOSH THAT IS GORGEOUS!!!!!  Did you write anywhere how you did this pour?  It is so pretty!


Thank you so much!! I did a tiger stripe pouring down the side of the mold. I filmed the process, but the video is awful and Soapish did a much better job explaining it so here's her video which includes the exact technique I used (plus a hanger swirl). The pour starts around 6:30.


----------



## MGM

I ordered some of those fancy long-spouted plastic pouring cups. As soon as they arrive, I shall instantly be a multi-colour expert.
I also used the new slab mould that my son  and father built for me last week. BOY it takes a lot of batter to fill up a slab mould, especially if you're used to making "loaves" in 1L milk cartons...


----------



## TAS

Mooicle said:


> I just cut what I thought would be a flop because the batter started to accelerate way too quickly for the pour...wow I am so pleased with the result...and the smell...DIVINE!View attachment 40232


Gorgeous! What's the scent?


----------



## Mobjack Bay

msunnerstood said:


> My Plan was to take soap pictures tonight to get ready to post the newly cured soaps but the 2nd migraine this week put a cabash on that. So reading this forum is the only soapy thing Ive done today.



Hope you’re having a better day today!


----------



## KiwiMoose

I rebatched all my Daphne and Ylang Ylang soap ( the one that lost all its decent within 5 weeks of making) by making a confetti soap with it.  This time I used a Daphne scent from a different supplier and instead of Ylang EO, I used an Ylang FO.  The scent is much stronger and I'm hoping for a successful, stronger scented batch now.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Mooicle said:


> I just cut what I thought would be a flop because the batter started to accelerate way too quickly for the pour...wow I am so pleased with the result...and the smell...DIVINE!View attachment 40232



Nice job!



KiwiMoose said:


> I rebatched all my Daphne and Ylang Ylang soap ( the one that lost all its decent within 5 weeks of making) by making a confetti soap with it.  This time I used a Daphne scent from a different supplier and instead of Ylang EO, I used an Ylang FO.  The scent is much stronger and I'm hoping for a successful, stronger scented batch now.
> View attachment 40257



I’m still sad...


----------



## KiwiMoose

Mobjack Bay said:


> I’m still sad...


I know - the original was rather spectacular looking. But this will be nice in its own right - i have a three way colour thing going on with this one. It should mimic the actual daphne flower in appearance...


----------



## Mobjack Bay

KiwiMoose said:


> I know - the original was rather spectacular looking. But this will be nice in its own right - i have a three way colour thing going on with this one.



No doubts!  All of your soaps are super!

Landscape #4 was 9 hours in the making...


----------



## Mooicle

TAS said:


> Gorgeous! What's the scent?



Mango coconut FO by WSP....it makes me want to go on vacation..
Or eat my soap




Mobjack Bay said:


> Landscape #4 was 9 hours in the making...



Holy cow!!! Very anxious to see the result!!!!



KiwiMoose said:


> I rebatched all my Daphne and Ylang Ylang soap ( the one that lost all its decent within 5 weeks of making) by making a confetti soap with it.  This time I used a Daphne scent from a different supplier and instead of Ylang EO, I used an Ylang FO.  The scent is much stronger and I'm hoping for a successful, stronger scented batch now.
> View attachment 40257



Oh my those little pink swirls on top are so cool!!!! Anxiously awaiting cutting pics.




Mobjack Bay said:


> I’m still sad...



Why?


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Mooicle said:


> Why?


@KiwiMoose rebatched a very cool soap because the scent faded.  She promises another beautiful soap and I know she will deliver 



Mooicle said:


> Holy cow!!! Very anxious to see the result!!!!


Me too!


----------



## Mooicle

My night went like this tonight...
1. Go outside to mow
2. It starts to rain so I abandon mower
3. Hubby and son working on car in shop so I decide to....
4. SOAPING TIME
5. Leave phone in house and go soap in garage without any real solid plan...just a general idea
6. Pretty pleased with myself until...
7. I realize the top looks EXACTLY LIKE THE ONE I JUST CUT THIS MORNING 
8. Feel annoyed but still ok until...
9. Go into my room to find 1 daughter called 3 times from college because her car died downtown...we are 7 hours away. 
10. Now I am just stressed...


----------



## TAS

Mooicle said:


> Holy cow!!! Very anxious to see the result!!!!


Me too!


----------



## Lin19687

Just soap planning today


----------



## KiwiMoose

Here you go @Mobjack Bay and @Mooicle:


----------



## Mobjack Bay

KiwiMoose said:


> Here you go @Mobjack Bay and @Mooicle:
> View attachment 40268


Great job!  Reminds me of the 1950s and looks good enough to eat


----------



## Mooicle

KiwiMoose said:


> Here you go @Mobjack Bay and @Mooicle:
> View attachment 40268




Oh my goodness that is SO cool!!!  Very beautiful!! It DOES look tasty!!


----------



## msunnerstood

KiwiMoose said:


> I rebatched all my Daphne and Ylang Ylang soap ( the one that lost all its decent within 5 weeks of making) by making a confetti soap with it.  This time I used a Daphne scent from a different supplier and instead of Ylang EO, I used an Ylang FO.  The scent is much stronger and I'm hoping for a successful, stronger scented batch now.
> View attachment 40257





KiwiMoose said:


> Here you go @Mobjack Bay and @Mooicle:
> View attachment 40268



That turned out AMAZING!  

I bought new fragrances including my first 16 ounce bottle of fragrance for laundry soap, Husband wants it in bulk. I also bought a new Stainless Steel work Table. Should be here on the 18th


----------



## Mooicle

msunnerstood said:


> That turned out AMAZING!
> 
> I bought new fragrances including my first 16 ounce bottle of fragrance for laundry soap, Husband wants it in bulk. I also bought a new Stainless Steel work Table. Should be here on the 18th



What fragrances did you get?

Today I cut my next attempt at a wall pour, hoping to have liquid enough batter to follow thru till the end.  I am happy to say it came out SPLENDID!  I went simple on colors to eliminate having to switch between too many containers--black and white.  AND I tried my hand at mixing scents.  I did .8 oz of orange 10x EO, .5 of rosemary EO and .7 of lavender 40/42 EO.  OH MY GOSH!!  That is the most amazing scent ever!!  I am so pleased.  I almost stalled out, though, when I remembered that the orange will discolor...I did go ahead with the pour.  Even though it is OFF white and OFF black, I am very happy with how it turned out.


----------



## msunnerstood

Mooicle said:


> What fragrances did you get?



I got the big bottle of Gain Scent for the laundry detergent but then I got
Cranberry Woods
Black Ginger Bamboo
Sun and Earth
Peace (Oilive Branch Dup) One of my favs
and a Jungle by Lush Dup


----------



## Mooicle

msunnerstood said:


> I got the big bottle of Gain Scent for the laundry detergent but then I got
> Cranberry Woods
> Black Ginger Bamboo
> Sun and Earth
> Peace (Oilive Branch Dup) One of my favs
> and a Jungle by Lush Dup



There are actually scents of name brands you can buy??


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I took a break from landscapes and made minimalist soaps today.  So fast, so easy, so satisfying 

This one *might* have a light swirl inside.  I was inspired by TAS’s seeds the other day, so I gave it a try.  I also included some lichens from a tree in the yard, so maybe this is a landscape soap


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

my first shaving soap--my daughter in law wanted one.  and she likes rose and I hate rose so she is getting the whole batch


----------



## msunnerstood

Mooicle said:


> There are actually scents of name brands you can buy??


well, they are dupes or copies. The gain from fragrancebuddy is pretty close to the original and i lovvveee the olive branch dupe.


----------



## TAS

Mobjack Bay said:


> I took a break from landscapes and made minimalist soaps today.  So fast, so easy, so satisfying
> 
> This one *might* have a light swirl inside.  I was inspired by TAS’s seeds the other day, so I gave it a try.  I also included some lichens from a tree in the yard, so maybe this is a landscape soap
> 
> View attachment 40275


I love it! Is that lichen I see in there? I once made a tallow bar, infused with desert balsam resin and used small bits of lichen in it. It was well-received.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

TAS said:


> I love it! Is that lichen I see in there? I once made a tallow bar, infused with desert balsam resin and used small bits of lichen in it. It was well-received.


Thank you! Yes!  Lichens from a tree in my yard!  I was thinking about trying to extract dye from them, but I did this instead.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Marilyn Norgart said:


> my first shaving soap--my daughter in law wanted one.  and she likes rose and I hate rose so she is getting the whole batchView attachment 40274


They look nice Marilyn.


----------



## TAS

Mobjack Bay said:


> Thank you! Yes!  Lichens from a tree in my yard!  I was thinking about trying to extract dye from them, but I did this instead.


You can use lichen to dye wool fiber. Not sure about soap tho'. If I recall the lichen can produce anywhere from a yellow-chartreuse to a deep orange, as well as beautiful shades of pinks-purples (depending on what lichen and/or mordant you use). I never had enough lichen to use it in a dye bath. Here's an article on lichen and wool dyeing.
https://www.fungimag.com/summer-2014-articles/LR2 V7I2 66-69 Dies.pdf

At some point I read an article that Native Americans used wolf lichen in a spiritual cleansing ritual - that also intrigued me. 

Anyway - your soap is lovely - lichen lovely! What did you scent it with?


----------



## Dawni

Mobjack Bay said:


> I took a break from landscapes and made minimalist soaps today.  So fast, so easy, so satisfying
> 
> This one *might* have a light swirl inside.  I was inspired by TAS’s seeds the other day, so I gave it a try.  I also included some lichens from a tree in the yard, so maybe this is a landscape soap
> 
> View attachment 40275


Cool top! Excited to see inside


----------



## Mobjack Bay

TAS said:


> You can use lichen to dye wool fiber. Not sure about soap tho'. If I recall the lichen can produce anywhere from a yellow-chartreuse to a deep orange, as well as beautiful shades of pinks-purples (depending on what lichen and/or mordant you use). I never had enough lichen to use it in a dye bath. Here's an article on lichen and wool dyeing.
> https://www.fungimag.com/summer-2014-articles/LR2 V7I2 66-69 Dies.pdf
> 
> At some point I read an article that Native Americans used wolf lichen in a spiritual cleansing ritual - that also intrigued me.
> 
> Anyway - your soap is lovely - lichen lovely! What did you scent it with?



Thanks for that link.  I have a lot of lichens in my yard so I thought I would learn more about them, because I vaguely remembered that they can be used in dyeing.  I haven’t read all that deeply, but I also noticed that lichens show up as medicinally important for many cultures and have been used as food as well as for use in dyeing.  I *think* the species of lichen I have is Usnea, which produces a yellowish/brown dye so probably not worth the effort right now to figure it out.  

I used an EO blend that is going to fade, but this particular “calming” blend from the drugstore is always going to remind me of learning to make soap .



TAS said:


> You can use lichen to dye wool fiber. Not sure about soap tho'. If I recall the lichen can produce anywhere from a yellow-chartreuse to a deep orange, as well as beautiful shades of pinks-purples (depending on what lichen and/or mordant you use). I never had enough lichen to use it in a dye bath. Here's an article on lichen and wool dyeing.
> https://www.fungimag.com/summer-2014-articles/LR2 V7I2 66-69 Dies.pdf
> 
> At some point I read an article that Native Americans used wolf lichen in a spiritual cleansing ritual - that also intrigued me.
> 
> Anyway - your soap is lovely - lichen lovely! What did you scent it with?



P.S. I’m thinking that if a dye can be extracted from a plant or animal and is safe to ingest, it should be perfectly safe to use in soap.


----------



## Lin19687

Cut some soap the other day.  Always happy when a swirls turns out better then I thought.
Sorry they are turned on their side.


----------



## daisy2000

Hi, I did a test batch of French mailed lavender soap a couple days ago. Unmoulded it today. It is pretty soft right now. Instead of a little oil I added some glycerin when rebatching it. Also, I think the lavender buds smell great but they aren’t a color.  That’s OK I guess. Any suggestions on French milled soap are most welcome!


----------



## msunnerstood

Lin19687 said:


> Cut some soap the other day.  Always happy when a swirls turns out better then I thought.
> Sorry they are turned on their side.
> View attachment 40278



Ohhhh Pretty!

Me, Ive gone over to the dark side. Bar full of Packer fans right next door and I was asked to make some green and gold soap.. I caved.. Im still trying to wash the green off my hands. Vikings Forgive me. Skol!


----------



## KiwiMoose

msunnerstood said:


> Ohhhh Pretty!
> 
> Me, Ive gone over to the dark side. Bar full of Packer fans right next door and I was asked to make some green and gold soap.. I caved.. Im still trying to wash the green off my hands. Vikings Forgive me. Skol!


How do you like them apples?


----------



## msunnerstood

KiwiMoose said:


> How do you like them apples?



I should have scented them in florals


----------



## KiwiMoose

msunnerstood said:


> I should have scented them in florals


https://www.candlescience.com/fragrance/apple-harvest-fragrance-oil


----------



## TAS

Mobjack Bay said:


> P.S. I’m thinking that if a dye can be extracted from a plant or animal and is safe to ingest, it should be perfectly safe to use in soap.


I am not sure about all plants (some humans might be allergic to certain things) but the article I read so many years ago talked about Native Americans using wolf lichen in a ritual to cleanse. As I understood it they did not ingest it but did use it on their body. It was something that intrigued me because I love rituals. Wish I knew more, and I really wish I had saved that article.


----------



## KiwiSoap

KiwiMoose said:


> Here you go @Mobjack Bay and @Mooicle:
> View attachment 40268



I am sad at the loss of your Daphne and Ylang Ylang soap, I remember the magical glycerine rivers creating heavenly halos, but this new soap is a cause for celebration! Congratulations, stunning work yet again!!


----------



## Dawni

Dawni made banana bread.......


Not very happy with this at all. I like it less than my previous soap. Good thing it will be good soap, even if it does look like bread


----------



## Lin19687

KiwiMoose said:


> https://www.candlescience.com/fragrance/apple-harvest-fragrance-oil



*Acceleration* - *Discoloration* - *Separation*
Slight                 - Light Tan              - Moderate 

And these are the 3 things that would stop me from buying it from them.
But at least they do have it listed.
There are other Apple scents that behave better.

No soapy things this weekend


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

msunnerstood said:


> Ohhhh Pretty!
> 
> Me, Ive gone over to the dark side. Bar full of Packer fans right next door and I was asked to make some green and gold soap.. I caved.. Im still trying to wash the green off my hands. Vikings Forgive me. Skol!


----------



## msunnerstood

Marilyn Norgart said:


>



If it helps, I cursed them the entire time.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

msunnerstood said:


> If it helps, I cursed them the entire time.



Well then that makes all the difference     . (I think I have told you before that I don't really care haven't I??  I have always been amazed at how intense people get about this)


----------



## Dawni

Dawni said:


> Dawni made banana bread.......
> View attachment 40300
> 
> Not very happy with this at all. I like it less than my previous soap. Good thing it will be good soap, even if it does look like bread


Here I am wondering why I'm unable to unmold after about 8hrs when I usually am able to much before that.... I realize I didn't add salt to this soap. Ha! My first lol


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Dawni said:


> Here I am wondering why I'm unable to unmold after about 8hrs when I usually am able to much before that.... I realize I didn't add salt to this soap. Ha! My first lol



looks better than the neem soap I just made and probably smells better!!  I wonder how long your soap will take to unmold with out the salt?  how much salt do you add?  you dissolve in the water before lye right?  does it speed up trace?


----------



## KiwiMoose

Lin19687 said:


> *Acceleration* - *Discoloration* - *Separation*
> Slight                 - Light Tan              - Moderate
> 
> And these are the 3 things that would stop me from buying it from them.
> But at least they do have it listed.
> There are other Apple scents that behave better.
> 
> No soapy things this weekend


Never had any problems with any of those - a bit of discolouration but only slight and it still worked with the colourway:


----------



## Dawni

Marilyn Norgart said:


> looks better than the neem soap I just made and probably smells better!!  I wonder how long your soap will take to unmold with out the salt?  how much salt do you add?  you dissolve in the water before lye right?  does it speed up trace?


I unmolded this morning, a good 12hrs after the soap went in. The last soap I made used the exact same recipe, only the additives were different, and ambient temps coz it wasn't raining last time.

I'm convinced it's the salt (and a small extent, the weather) and this one is way softer than the previous soap, and most my others, even at this young age. My minimum is 3.5% salt dissolved in the lye water, but I've tried more, and I've also used brine as 20% of my total liquids. All turn out nice n hard, but the downside is rapid color fading. Didn't notice a difference in trace.

I'll wait a bit more to cut it..


----------



## Zany_in_CO

I'll be soaping tomorrow! _Deo gratias._ I received an order today from "a fan" for 2 loaves: 1 Savon de Marseilles (type) Castile made with comfrey infused oil, scented with Tea Tree; 1 Grandma's Old Fashion Lye Soap. It's been a while...







daisy2000 said:


> Any suggestions on French milled soap are most welcome!


Hiya Daisy! Good question! You'll get more responses if you post this as a separate topic.


----------



## Dawni

Zany_in_CO said:


> I'll be soaping tomorrow! _Deo gratias._ I received an order today from "a fan" for 2 loaves: 1 Savon de Marseilles (type) Castile made with comfrey infused oil, scented with Tea Tree; 1 Grandma's Old Fashion Lye Soap. It's been a while...
> View attachment 40315


Can't wait to see it 

Cut the banana bread.... Still very soft. Here's hoping it hardens enough in time.


----------



## earlene

Caught up on 8 pages of 'new posts'.  New since I left home for this trip.  

The trip has been quite eventful.  First day out, I was caught in heavy storms in Missouri and ran over dead tire animals (names thus by my niece & nephew) as well as two-by-fours before I could even avoid them.  Luckily my brand new tires were not damaged, as affirmed by my tire professionals.

Granddaughter and I traveled to our 2-day soap conference and made soap where she did the lye mixing herself for the first time ever.  (Wearing safety glasses over her prescription glasses, face mask, gloves and apron.) She later told me that she really enjoys the chemistry side of it.  Her chop stick swirl came out very nicely.  She chose her own colorants and fragrance.

The next two days, we both took workshops and made soap, plus she made lotion in one of her workshops.

There were loads and loads of new and used items for purchase, from vendors as well as some de-stashes.  I could not resist the call of a little-used 18-bar wooden soap mold by BrambleBerry (this one, but used) and a few other things, but that was the big purchase.  

We have yet to photograph the soaps we made, but when done, I will include some photos.  Not sure when that will be as we are bound for Hawaii in less than 2 days.


----------



## Grams

I made a cold process soap for my son-in-law's grubby hands -- supposed to be similar to Orange Goop? It had a wild orange tea as liquid, orange oil, and paprika for "scrubbiness". The tea was a beautiful cinnamon color, but when I added in the lye, it became a sort of muddy tan. Bummer. The paprika added some nice flecks of color -- in the end it looked just like pumpkin bread batter. We'll see how it looks when it comes out of the mold.



msunnerstood said:


> Ohhhh Pretty!
> 
> Me, Ive gone over to the dark side. Bar full of Packer fans right next door and I was asked to make some green and gold soap.. I caved.. Im still trying to wash the green off my hands. Vikings Forgive me. Skol!


That's a great Christmas idea for my Pack fans... make some Bears ones also and start a great family argument under the Christmas tree!


----------



## steffamarie

Made my third holiday soap - Peppermint Stick - and masterbatched 3lb or so of lye. I have some coffee grounds in my French press with distilled water brewing in my fridge right now, I will freeze that and make my coffee lye solution in the coming days for my coffee soap. I also mixed up some micas in oil for three more batches of soap I've drawn up sketches for. Exciting!!!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

earlene said:


> Caught up on 8 pages of 'new posts'.  New since I left home for this trip.
> 
> The trip has been quite eventful.  First day out, I was caught in heavy storms in Missouri and ran over dead tire animals (names thus by my niece & nephew) as well as two-by-fours before I could even avoid them.  Luckily my brand new tires were not damaged, as affirmed by my tire professionals.
> 
> Granddaughter and I traveled to our 2-day soap conference and made soap where she did the lye mixing herself for the first time ever.  (Wearing safety glasses over her prescription glasses, face mask, gloves and apron.) She later told me that she really enjoys the chemistry side of it.  Her chop stick swirl came out very nicely.  She chose her own colorants and fragrance.
> 
> The next two days, we both took workshops and made soap, plus she made lotion in one of her workshops.
> 
> There were loads and loads of new and used items for purchase, from vendors as well as some de-stashes.  I could not resist the call of a little-used 18-bar wooden soap mold by BrambleBerry (this one, but used) and a few other things, but that was the big purchase.
> 
> We have yet to photograph the soaps we made, but when done, I will include some photos.  Not sure when that will be as we are bound for Hawaii in less than 2 days.


Wow Earlene, it sounds like you are having some wonderful, high quality time with your granddaughter.  She’s a lucky girl!  I can’t wait to hear more about your trip to Hawaii.  It’s such a beautiful place.  I get to go there for conferences about once a decade.



KiwiMoose said:


> Never had any problems with any of those - a bit of discolouration but only slight and it still worked with the colourway:
> View attachment 40310


Nice! Seems like you just slipped this one in and I almost missed it.  Is that pink mica?



steffamarie said:


> Made my third holiday soap - Peppermint Stick - and masterbatched 3lb or so of lye. I have some coffee grounds in my French press with distilled water brewing in my fridge right now, I will freeze that and make my coffee lye solution in the coming days for my coffee soap. I also mixed up some micas in oil for three more batches of soap I've drawn up sketches for. Exciting!!!


Am I already behind on making holiday soaps? 



Dawni said:


> I unmolded this morning, a good 12hrs after the soap went in. The last soap I made used the exact same recipe, only the additives were different, and ambient temps coz it wasn't raining last time.
> 
> I'm convinced it's the salt (and a small extent, the weather) and this one is way softer than the previous soap, and most my others, even at this young age. My minimum is 3.5% salt dissolved in the lye water, but I've tried more, and I've also used brine as 20% of my total liquids. All turn out nice n hard, but the downside is rapid color fading. Didn't notice a difference in trace.
> 
> I'll wait a bit more to cut it..


And somewhere in my travels I read that someone else thinks salt helps with the natural colorants... do you think it causes them to fade more quickly?  All of them?

I mixed up a new brew of madder powder.  Details to be revealed when I figure out if and how I can use it.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

@Earlene Sounds like you're having a grand time! How old is your granddaughter? Sure wish I learned how to make lotion at a young age. Woulda saved a bundle! Especially living here in Colorado with it's dry climate.


Grams said:


> That's a great Christmas idea for my Pack fans... make some Bears ones also and start a great family argument under the Christmas tree!





> @Mobjack Bay And somewhere in my travels I read that someone else thinks salt helps with the natural colorants... do you think it causes them to fade more quickly?


I'm finding that salt causes natural colorants to fade... rather quickly. Haven't tried "all of them" LOL Not sure I will... or want to.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Woot! First time using glitter. How very exciting!
Fragrance is sugar plum:


----------



## KiwiSoap

I made soap today (_finally!_) using the Calendula-infused RBO I've had sitting on the window sill for 7 weeks. Otherwise nothing fancy but good to get something in the mould again!


----------



## Dawni

@Mobjack Bay I think it was sugar that helps with colorants, micas to be exact.... Salt seems to do the exact opposite. I've tried micas and natural colorants.... The micas became pastel shades (my test was a soleseife) and the colorants faded faster the more salt I used.

No soapy thing yet... But it's still early. Let's see.....


----------



## Lin19687

Speaking of Holiday soaps.  I made 2
One was a Candy Cane but was so strong I added a bit of something else to calm it down.  Then once cured think of a name.  The Color didn't make it all the way down so Candy Cane is out lol.
Other I just need to figure out what it smells the most like so I can name it.


----------



## Fiona Robertson

KiwiMoose said:


> Woot! First time using glitter. How very exciting!
> Fragrance is sugar plum:
> View attachment 40340


Is this a bio glitter by any chance?  Glitter will soon be banned in the UK as it is in the family of micro beads but I was wondering if bio glitter would just dissolve on top of soap batter?


----------



## Mooicle

KiwiSoap said:


> I made soap today (_finally!_) using the Calendula-infused RBO I've had sitting on the window sill for 7 weeks. Otherwise nothing fancy but good to get something in the mould again!



How long has it been since your last soap?



KiwiMoose said:


> Woot! First time using glitter. How very exciting!
> Fragrance is sugar plum:
> View attachment 40340



You WILL post inside pics right???




Lin19687 said:


> Speaking of Holiday soaps.  I made 2
> One was a Candy Cane but was so strong I added a bit of something else to calm it down.  Then once cured think of a name.  The Color didn't make it all the way down so Candy Cane is out lol.
> Other I just need to figure out what it smells the most like so I can name it.



Anxious to see what it looks like!!


----------



## Nanette

I used an annatto infusion with salt..soleseife....went white pretty fast!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

KiwiMoose said:


> Woot! First time using glitter. How very exciting!
> Fragrance is sugar plum:
> View attachment 40340


That looks like a pretty color!  Holiday soap?  I better get on the bandwagon!



Nanette said:


> I used an annatto infusion with salt..soleseife....went white pretty fast!


The madder colorant May have faded somewhat in my salt bars. The indigo looks has gotten darker.  I will post pics tonight.


----------



## Nanette

I made a annatto infused soap with an in the pot swirl of yellow oxide....my fake ghost swirl...


----------



## KiwiMoose

Mobjack Bay said:


> That looks like a pretty color!  Holiday soap?  I better get on the bandwagon!


We don't do 'holiday' like y'all do over there.  It's still called Christmas here, and it's very low-key.  Sure, families get together for a big mid-day lunch, but bearing in mind that it's summer time here, it's usually a big outdoor barbecue (or 'cook-out' I think you call it).  I'm not sure people would go crazy over Christmassy type scents - but it could be worth trying a few to give as gifts this year I suppose.



Mooicle said:


> You WILL post inside pics right???


Is the Pope a Catholic???????????/


----------



## Rahmi

Nanette said:


> I made a annatto infused soap with an in the pot swirl of yellow oxide....my fake ghost swirl...


This made me smile. 

I checked my curing soap today. And took small pieces for testing, they're about two weeks old. Coffee and turmeric soaps. 

Then I found  a detergent bottle, cleaned that for doing master batch lye. I need to look up again what does the numbers at the bottom mean, whether it suitable for keeping lye or not.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Fiona Robertson said:


> Is this a bio glitter by any chance?  Glitter will soon be banned in the UK as it is in the family of micro beads but I was wondering if bio glitter would just dissolve on top of soap batter?


Yes it is bio glitter.  And it does seem to have dulled somewhat since going through gel.  But since the name of the soap is sugar plum it still suits - because it looks like granulated sugar.


----------



## Fiona Robertson

KiwiMoose said:


> Yes it is bio glitter.  And it does seem to have dulled somewhat since going through gel.  But since the name of the soap is sugar plum it still suits - because it looks like granulated sugar.



Thanks, good to know!


----------



## artemis

KiwiMoose said:


> I'm not sure people would go crazy over Christmassy type scents - but it could be worth trying a few to give as gifts this year I suppose.



I'm curious to know how a summertime Christmas affects your associations. For example, what are the tastes and smells of Christmas for you?


----------



## jenneelk

Wow.. I posted on here like 4-5  years ago and this thing is still going after being gone several years. Very cool.
Today I unmolded a 20 layer fall soap only to realize I had 10% SF somehow which I can't say I've ever used. I blame my baby smacking the keyboard or no sleep lately as I have no clue how this happened and its so soft! This one always takes all day to do.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

two farmers markets in two days.  sold 7 soaps the first one (only a 2 hour market) and 2 today (hardly anybody came today cuz it was raining off and on.  but even though I didn't sell much I got leads on three other markets and met some nice people.  now the weather just needs to stop dumping on us


----------



## Nanette

jenneelk said:


> Wow.. I posted on here like 4-5  years ago and this thing is still going after being gone several years. Very cool.
> Today I unmolded a 20 layer fall soap only to realize I had 10% SF somehow which I can't say I've ever used. I blame my baby smacking the keyboard or no sleep lately as I have no clue how this happened and its so soft! This one always takes all day to do.


Your higher superfat soap will be loved by all this winter when everyone gets dry skin....so you are ahead of the game!


----------



## Dawni

artemis said:


> I'm curious to know how a summertime Christmas affects your associations. For example, what are the tastes and smells of Christmas for you?


Our Christmas isn't summertime but being where I am my color, scent and tastes associations are somewhat different too. We do celebrate our Christmas with a bang though... I'm sure this will be a long thread once it's created **hint lol**


----------



## KiwiSoap

Mooicle said:


> How long has it been since your last soap?


It's been three weeks, feels like longer! I keep seeing all the wonderful soaps people are posting here and it makes me want to experiment further -- my soaps have been pretty basic so far, you can see what I've done so far here, and here is my latest:

_Calendula Infused Soap (with plain soap upright in middle for comparison)




_


----------



## Dawni

I made, what hopefully turns out to be, my first salt bars.... We shall see soon.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Dawni said:


> I made, what hopefully turns out to be, my first salt bars.... We shall see soon.


Oh - I thought you'd been salty girl from way back?
I'm having thoughts of making a 'triple coconut' bar using coconut milk, finely desiccated coconut, and 3 x FOs - Creamy coconut, toasted coconut and island coconut.


----------



## Dawni

KiwiMoose said:


> Oh - I thought you'd been salty girl from way back?
> I'm having thoughts of making a 'triple coconut' bar using coconut milk, finely desiccated coconut, and 3 x FOs - Creamy coconut, toasted coconut and island coconut.


Do it hehehe

I've done several brine soaps and I love em. This is the first time salt went after trace, not in the water 

I've let them be. They're in individual molds so I don't need to babysit them. I'll figure I should check every half hour, just coz lol


----------



## Kari Howie

I haven’t made soap in ages. I’m still in Charlotte helping my 23-year old daughter get relocated & settled in the big city. I did, however, score a sale from my website and, fortunately, the customer is OK waiting for her purchases until I get back home to pack & ship.


----------



## msunnerstood

I set up, and peeled the protective coating off of my new stainless steel work table..


----------



## Zany_in_CO

I made "Grandma's Old Fashion Lye (type) Soap". Two loaves of Lard soap. One for a geezer pal and one for a customer. Too easy! (Yawn)


----------



## runnerchicki

My soapy activities were all prep work for the weekend. I made some rice milk and am going to try using it for some of the water in my next soap batch. Kind of skeered - the only milk I've used so far is coconut milk. Rice milk is starchy so I'm hoping it plays nice. I also hope it makes a nice soap because it was kind of a pain to make! I also made some heart embeds and am going to attempt to make curls of soap for a melt and pour project although I haven't quite figured out the design yet. I'm starting to plan for Christmas presents. This way I allow myself time for any goofs and re-do's lol.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Zany_in_CO said:


> One for a geezer pal



I love this--I might just call one or more of my friends this haha

just made some more horse soaps in shimmery gold and it looks like the gold is going to stay shimmery--my fingers are crossed. they wont be gelled so hopefully that will help.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

runnerchicki said:


> Rice milk is starchy so I'm hoping it plays nice. I also hope it makes a nice soap because it was kind of a pain to make!


You will LUV it! It's been years since a soaping buddy and I ran through all the different "starchy" waters (potato, pasta, rice) to use in soaping and rice water came out on top. I just happened to be thinking about making some today. Ah, fond memories.


----------



## Dawni

I love rice water in soap! 

I unmolded some of the salt bars I made yesterday....


----------



## runnerchicki

Zany_in_CO said:


> You will LUV it! It's been years since a soaping buddy and I ran through all the different "starchy" waters (potato, pasta, rice) to use in soaping and rice water came out on top. I just happened to be thinking about making some today. Ah, fond memories.


I never even considered pasta or potato water! I am very excited to try the rice now after your comments. I'm planning a simple creamy colored soap.


----------



## Dawni

Dawni said:


> I love rice water in soap!
> 
> I unmolded some of the salt bars I made yesterday....


And here is a nice pic, if I do say so myself hehehe. I posted a soft, wet n sweaty soap pic yesterday lol but they've hardened up quite nicely now. 


runnerchicki said:


> I never even considered pasta or potato water! I am very excited to try the rice now after your comments. I'm planning a simple creamy colored soap.


I use rice or potato water on my face, depending on what's available in the kitchen hehe.. I just take a small amount, put it in the fridge and use as a toner before bedtime. My loaded rice soap is here, if you're curious


----------



## runnerchicki

Dawni said:


> I use rice or potato water on my face, depending on what's available in the kitchen hehe.. I just take a small amount, put it in the fridge and use as a toner before bedtime. My loaded rice soap is here, if you're curious



Thank you for sharing the link and the recipe! It looks great! And the salt bars are so pretty - I have got to get some salt and give them a try. I think it would be good for my skin.


----------



## newlee

For the first time, I'm going to use lard in a soap recipe. I want to see what all the fuss is about .

Edit: I unmolded my soap this evening. I used turmeric to practice an in the pot swirl. After I added the fragrance and turmeric things moved pretty quickly. It was thick when I poured it in the mold and the soap in the mold got hot. I guess it gelled (not sure). 

All my plain soaps never had such excitement. The swirl was okay. Next time I'll evenly divide the batter.


----------



## Nanette

Zany_in_CO said:


> I made "Grandma's Old Fashion Lye (type) Soap". Two loaves of Lard soap. One for a geezer pal and one for a customer. Too easy! (Yawn)[/QUOT


----------



## Mooicle

runnerchicki said:


> My soapy activities were all prep work for the weekend. I made some rice milk and am going to try using it for some of the water in my next soap batch. Kind of skeered - the only milk I've used so far is coconut milk. Rice milk is starchy so I'm hoping it plays nice. I also hope it makes a nice soap because it was kind of a pain to make! I also made some heart embeds and am going to attempt to make curls of soap for a melt and pour project although I haven't quite figured out the design yet. I'm starting to plan for Christmas presents. This way I allow myself time for any goofs and re-do's lol.



I have been dying to ask someone about using milk (any kind...even goat) in soap. I have not ventured past the typical oils in my soaps but the milks are calling to me!  So question is this...is there any concern about spoilage in milk soaps.  Do they typically last (ie shelf life) as long as a water soap? Etc etc..

Anxious to see how your soaps turn out!!


----------



## msunnerstood

newlee said:


> For the first time, I'm going to use lard in a soap recipe. I want to see what all the fuss is about .



I use lard in every batch. it seems to improve the texture and creaminess. I also use it in my laundry soap (Which I am currently making on my lunch break) as a conditioning agent since the other ingredient is coconut oil.


----------



## earlene

No soapy stuff today.  Granddaughter is 17, Zany, soon to be 18.  

Our last flight was delayed several hours last night, so we spent a lot of time in airports yesterday, with about 7 or so in SeaTac.  And now we are temporarily in a unit from which we will be moved today because this one isn't at all what I want to spend 9 days in.  No bathtub, ants in the kitchen.  Lovely lanai, though, but I suspect they all have lovely lanais. Anyway, after checking in, Hubby went immediately to sleep, while granddaughter & I found a Denny's and had breakfast (it was about 5 am our time after-all), then a limited shopping trip to Safeway because I didn't want to have to transfer food from one refrigerator to the next right away.

My tentative plans for bringing an intaglio soap to work on carving while here just never happened.  So all I will be doing along soapy stuff lines is to test soap and look at soap when I run across any in our travels. Although if I were still on the mainland, I'd probably find a way to make soap since we are here for so long, I doubt I will make any such attempt here on the islands.


----------



## msunnerstood

Feels like temp outside of 105 degrees and I have not only one crock pot going but two. One liquid and one bar batch (My New Favorite scent, Black Ginger and bamboo from FB) Just poured the one but the liquid soap is still going. Thank God Farm houses are painted white and tend to stay cooler or Id be on the floor.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

I made sugar scrubs today--I think I have figured it out. not too greasy not too soft and one lasts for a shower--my skin feels awesome. 
sent some soap to my son and DIL and my son just told me my DIL fell in love with the Apple Rose scent ---he said she keeps telling him to smell her haha


----------



## newlee

msunnerstood said:


> I use lard in every batch. it seems to improve the texture and creaminess. I also use it in my laundry soap (Which I am currently making on my lunch break) as a conditioning agent since the other ingredient is coconut oil.


So far so good. The bar is already hard and my son made it at around 2 this afternoon. The uncolored part of my swirl is really white. I will test it later tomorrow.


----------



## runnerchicki

I made rice milk soap today. I did one with tallow and one with palm to test side by side (this was my first tallow recipe). They are in the molds now and look like they are gelling so I will hopefully unmold tomorrow and I'll post pictures. My rice milk lye solution got pretty thick, but blended in okay. I hope.


----------



## cmzaha

I actually managed to make some soaps today. Sapmoss from Oregon Trails, White Lily & Ginger from Peak, Tonic and Wild Mountain Honey from Peak. WMH was miserable and I had to test my in the bucket hp method once again. It was soap on a stick so I slapped a lid on the bucket and put it in a crate with a heating pad underneath. Sure glad this does not happen often. It may not be gorgeous but it smells nice.


----------



## MGM

Mine is convoluted: I need to go buy a 5kg pail of sour cherries. Then I need to make crisps, pies, cobblers and clafoutis until the cherries are gone (I usually dehydrate some but can't imagine running the dehydrator in this heat, nor the oven, come to think of it...). Then, finally, I'll have a new clean pail in which to make my STARSAN solution!!!


----------



## Kiti Williams

MGM said:


> Mine is convoluted: I need to go buy a 5kg pail of sour cherries. Then I need to make crisps, pies, cobblers and clafoutis until the cherries are gone (I usually dehydrate some but can't imagine running the dehydrator in this heat, nor the oven, come to think of it...). Then, finally, I'll have a new clean pail in which to make my STARSAN solution!!!




  Check out your local bakery, they usually have empty buckets that they will sell or give away.  But all those goodies are a great way to get a free bucket!  LOL!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

MGM said:


> Mine is convoluted: I need to go buy a 5kg pail of sour cherries. Then I need to make crisps, pies, cobblers and clafoutis until the cherries are gone (I usually dehydrate some but can't imagine running the dehydrator in this heat, nor the oven, come to think of it...). Then, finally, I'll have a new clean pail in which to make my STARSAN solution!!!


I LOVE cherries.  Do they grow them in your part of the world?  I would live in Michigan just to have cherries in the summer.

I used micas for the first time.  So easy, so colorful, no fading...


----------



## RobinRogers

newlee said:


> For the first time, I'm going to use lard in a soap recipe. I want to see what all the fuss is about .
> 
> Edit: I unmolded my soap this evening. I used turmeric to practice an in the pot swirl. After I added the fragrance and turmeric things moved pretty quickly. It was thick when I poured it in the mold and the soap in the mold got hot. I guess it gelled (not sure).
> 
> All my plain soaps never had such excitement. The swirl was okay. Next time I'll evenly divide the batter.


I use lard in several recipes. A friend who soaped for years said for her shop, everything had lard except her vegan line. I have had great luck with lard. I had one batch overheat, and seize but I think it was the Gardenia fragrance oil I used. I like my soaps with lard!


----------



## msunnerstood

Meant to post this this morning after the cut but a giant severe thunderstorm knocked out power for 6 hours.

Here is the Black Ginger Bamboo soap. I used Yogurt powder in this batch instead of fresh yogurt for fluidity and it work well.


----------



## runnerchicki

runnerchicki said:


> I made rice milk soap today. I did one with tallow and one with palm to test side by side (this was my first tallow recipe). They are in the molds now and look like they are gelling so I will hopefully unmold tomorrow and I'll post pictures. My rice milk lye solution got pretty thick, but blended in okay. I hope.


Here's the cut. The first picture shows the teeny tall/skinny mold I used for one of the batches. I put a 12-in t/s next to it for reference. It's so tiny!

The bars on the right with pink salt topping are my regular basic recipe using rice milk for half the water, and 5% RBO for part of the OO. I used Rice Petals & Shea fragrance oil from NG. The plain bars on the left are almost the same recipe except I used tallow (first time) instead of palm. I wanted to be able to compare the recipes side by side. This is the simplest soap I have made yet, and I am so glad I didn't use colorants. The creamy white color goes perfect with the fragrance.

I can't wait for the cure because I am dying to see how the rice milk affects the soap.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

runnerchicki said:


> Here's the cut. The first picture shows the teeny tall/skinny mold I used for one of the batches. I put a 12-in t/s next to it for reference. It's so tiny!
> 
> The bars on the right with pink salt topping are my regular basic recipe using rice milk for half the water, and 5% RBO for part of the OO. I used Rice Petals & Shea fragrance oil from NG. The plain bars on the left are almost the same recipe except I used tallow (first time) instead of palm. I wanted to be able to compare the recipes side by side. This is the simplest soap I have made yet, and I am so glad I didn't use colorants. The creamy white color goes perfect with the fragrance.
> 
> I can't wait for the cure because I am dying to see how the rice milk affects the soap. View attachment 40415


They look nice and it will be interesting to hear what you think of the tallow versus palm comparison.
What are the dimensions of the tiny tall skinny mold?  I make a lot of small batches and would love to have one that size.  I’m still using cardboard boxes for my 1 lb of oil batches.


----------



## runnerchicki

Mobjack Bay said:


> They look nice and it will be interesting to hear what you think of the tallow versus palm comparison.
> What are the dimensions of the tiny tall skinny mold?  I make a lot of small batches and would love to have one that size.  I’m still using cardboard boxes for my 1 lb of oil batches.



The tiny tall skinny interior dimensions are 6" long x 2" wide x 3" tall. I used 15 oz. oils for the bars pictured. I got the mold from Micas and More. The bars actually fit really nice in my hand. It would be great for testing recipes. I liked it so much I bought a second one.


----------



## cmzaha

I actually made 2 more batches of soap today. One Patch with DB the other BRV. Both are with my high palm recipe with vinegar, sodium Gluconate, Tetrasodium EDTA and Sorbitol. Nothing fancy, but I am liking the colors. Of course, the Patch with DB is going to darken more.





 Black Raspberry Vanilla


----------



## Lin19687

100 F here the last 2 days, today too.  So no soaping


----------



## Cutetaxguy

Yesterday I made a batch of hot process soap. I have decided to go heavy on the avocado oil for a while   I’m hoping to eventually start selling. I used tallow, avocado oil, olive , coconut, castor , kokum butter and added cocoa powder, oatmeal, and beer. 
   The day before I made a vegan version of the base recipe and added avocado fruit, oatmeal and almond cream


----------



## Dawni

msunnerstood said:


> Here is the Black Ginger Bamboo soap. I used Yogurt powder in this batch instead of fresh yogurt for fluidity and it work well.
> 
> View attachment 40403


That swirl is so cool  


cmzaha said:


> I actually made 2 more batches of soap today. One Patch with DB the other BRV. Both are with my high palm recipe with vinegar, sodium Gluconate, Tetrasodium EDTA and Sorbitol. Nothing fancy, but I am liking the colors. Of course, the Patch with DB is going to darken more.
> 
> View attachment 40425


I love that one on the right.. Excited to see it cut


----------



## Kari Howie

Mobjack Bay said:


> I used micas for the first time.  So easy, so colorful, no fading...
> 
> View attachment 40396


And so beautiful!


----------



## earlene

I am testing my salt soap.  I started an experiment of sorts last year in Hawaii and since we are here again, am continuing the same experiment.  I made a batch of salt soap with 1:1 salt to oils on May 1, 1018.  I wanted to test a theory that I have that humidity affects how my skin reacts to some soaps.  Although it was too young to do a solid evaluation of the soap I brought a bar along on our trip to Hawaii knowing we would be in a very humid environment without any Air Conditioning in our unit.  This also gave me the opportunity to test my observations (another theory, but based on the limited experience of Illinois humidity) I had that ambient water in the air interacts with soap when left out in the open to the humidity.

As a result of how the soap behaved in the environmental conditions in Hawaii, at about 4 weeks of age, I felt it only fair to re-visit this experiment when we came back now that the same batch of soap is about 15 months of age.  I brought 2 bars with me this trip.  Both have been wrapped in shrink wrap and stored inside a cardboard/paperboard box for the past year, so this morning I unwrapped both and used one to wash my hands (testing the lather and how it will affect my skin, as the jury is still out when it comes to how I feel about salt soap on my skin).  The other bar remains unused for now.  Both bars are on the lanai with the ceiling fan turned on; the reason for that is to simulate the environment last year when we stayed in a resort without indoor AC; only ceiling fans and open windows for the sea breeze to cool the internal environment.  This resort has indoor AC, so the lanai is the closest I can come to duplicating the same environment.  Both resorts are on the ocean, and perhaps not quite the same exact distance from the water, but pretty close.  And although they are two different islands, and the charts list relative humidity as slightly different between the islands, it's still pretty close.  

NB the humidity on the Hawaiian Islands has always felt different to me than it does in some other places.  To me it feels different than the Florida Keys humidity; different than the Illinois humidity in which I now live; and perhaps different  from the humidity in the Rain Forests of Mexico.  And I grew up on the West coast of the US and although some people report humidity, I rarely felt or noticed it much while living there day-to-day for 50 years.  I suspect that my have to do with familiarity more than anything else, although I do recall noticing that it did get muggy sometimes.

I am sure I would also notice differences in the humidity in many other countries, but these are the ones with which I am most familiar when it comes to humidity.


----------



## cmzaha

Finally got around to pouring my salt bars after 2 weeks of preparing the oils for the batch. I fragrance with Salty Mariner. I really like Salty Sea Air from Soap Supplies but wanted to use up the last of my Salty Mariner. I cut these in an hour with an outside temp of 133º F so still pretty warm. These are made with 100% fine salt and some oatmeal


----------



## Zany_in_CO

cmzaha said:


> with an outside temp of 133º F


Seriously???!!! Oh my... you must be close to the Desert?


----------



## earlene

Zany_in_CO said:


> Seriously???!!! Oh my... you must be close to the Desert?


I think she meant the outside temperature of the soap.


----------



## cmzaha

Yep, outside temp of the soap, not the air. Since I pour salt bars in 6 lb loaf molds I cut when they are still very warm


----------



## Mobjack Bay

cmzaha said:


> I actually made 2 more batches of soap today. One Patch with DB the other BRV. Both are with my high palm recipe with vinegar, sodium Gluconate, Tetrasodium EDTA and Sorbitol. Nothing fancy, but I am liking the colors. Of course, the Patch with DB is going to darken more.
> 
> View attachment 40425
> 
> 
> View attachment 40452
> Black Raspberry Vanilla


Those are super pretty soaps.  Look pretty fancy to me!



cmzaha said:


> Finally got around to pouring my salt bars after 2 weeks of preparing the oils for the batch. I fragrance with Salty Mariner. I really like Salty Sea Air from Soap Supplies but wanted to use up the last of my Salty Mariner. I cut these in an hour with an outside temp of 133º F so still pretty warm. These are made with 100% fine salt and some oatmeal
> 
> View attachment 40453


Why does it take so long to prepare the oils?



Lin19687 said:


> 100 F here the last 2 days, today too.  So no soaping


It’s almost 8 pm here in Virginia and the heat index is still 105F.  Thank goodness the weather report calls for temps in the high 80s, lower 90s later this week.  It’s been brutal.



runnerchicki said:


> The tiny tall skinny interior dimensions are 6" long x 2" wide x 3" tall. I used 15 oz. oils for the bars pictured. I got the mold from Micas and More. The bars actually fit really nice in my hand. It would be great for testing recipes. I liked it so much I bought a second one.


Thank you for this information.  That is the perfect size for the test batches I make, too.


----------



## cmzaha

Mobjack Bay said:


> Why does it take so long to prepare the oils?


 I batched up 10 buckets of oils and 1 for the salt bars. I finished the other batches but the salt batch stared at me for 2 weeks.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

cmzaha said:


> I batched up 10 buckets of oils and 1 for the salt bars. I finished the other batches but the salt batch stared at me for 2 weeks.



 I’m so accustomed to making 1 and 2 lb batches that It’s hard for me to even imagine working with the quantities that you use and have to measure! I don’t think my back would hold out.


----------



## runnerchicki

Today I attempted a pumpkin spice swirl soap. Um... I don't think it is going to look very nice and it makes me sad. We will see tomorrow or the next day when I unmold it. I need to practice swirls more obviously. I also made a small loaf of a single color (for obvious reasons!) to use up the last of my 50/50 lye master batch that I didn't think should sit for another week.  I tried CPOP for the first time today as well. Freaked out most of the afternoon wondering if I can ever cook food in my oven again.



cmzaha said:


> Finally got around to pouring my salt bars after 2 weeks of preparing the oils for the batch. I fragrance with Salty Mariner. I really like Salty Sea Air from Soap Supplies but wanted to use up the last of my Salty Mariner. I cut these in an hour with an outside temp of 133º F so still pretty warm. These are made with 100% fine salt and some oatmeal
> 
> View attachment 40453


Really pretty! I so want to try salt bars.


----------



## cmzaha

runnerchicki, if you cap cooled lye contained in a #2 or #5 container your masterbatch will actually last for years.

Your soap just might surprise you. I have had some that I th0ught would be hideous and have actually turned out pretty. Soap Queen actually has a good tutorial for pumpkin soap. This is coming from someone that is not her greatest fan.  https://tinyurl.com/yxb4hhcs

When you decide to try salt bars I recommend using individual cavity molds for unmolding purposes. I have to cut while they are quite warm so they do not badly crumble on the bottom edge. I know my recipe and know I have to cut around 45 minutes after gel.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Me and hubby are fasting tonight, so he was preparing something for dinner for his son (adult, don't ask me why he can't get his own dinner...but anyways...) and I was sitting in the lounge. Suddenly I rushed into the kitchen after a sudden realisation. "Have you got the oven on?" I asked him? "Yes, he replied.  I hastily opened the oven door and rescued my 16 bars of CPOPping soap before they were turned into miniature volcanoes. Luckily he had only just turned it on.
#First world soaping problems.


----------



## LadySarah370

Yesterday, i made a batch of Cucumber Melon bath bomb cupcakes! 

The other day I opened my etsy store, was annoyed at avery bc of the business cards I ordered and setup an Instagram account for my store.



runnerchicki said:


> Today I attempted a pumpkin spice swirl soap. Um... I don't think it is going to look very nice and it makes me sad. We will see tomorrow or the next day when I unmold it. I need to practice swirls more obviously. I also made a small loaf of a single color (for obvious reasons!) to use up the last of my 50/50 lye master batch that I didn't think should sit for another week.  I tried CPOP for the first time today as well. Freaked out most of the afternoon wondering if I can ever cook food in my oven again.
> 
> 
> Really pretty! I so want to try salt bars.


I want to try the salt soap eventually too!



KiwiMoose said:


> Me and hubby are fasting tonight, so he was preparing something for dinner for his son (adult, don't ask me why he can't get his own dinner...but anyways...) and I was sitting in the lounge. Suddenly I rushed into the kitchen after a sudden realisation. "Have you got the oven on?" I asked him? "Yes, he replied.  I hastily opened the oven door and rescued my 16 bars of CPOPping soap before they were turned into miniature volcanoes. Luckily he had only just turned it on.
> #First world soaping problems.


Oh boy! Good save there lady!


----------



## runnerchicki

cmzaha said:


> runnerchicki, if you cap cooled lye contained in a #2 or #5 container your masterbatch will actually last for years.
> 
> Your soap just might surprise you. I have had some that I th0ught would be hideous and have actually turned out pretty. Soap Queen actually has a good tutorial for pumpkin soap. This is coming from someone that is not her greatest fan.  https://tinyurl.com/yxb4hhcs
> 
> When you decide to try salt bars I recommend using individual cavity molds for unmolding purposes. I have to cut while they are quite warm so they do not badly crumble on the bottom edge. I know my recipe and know I have to cut around 45 minutes after gel.



I have my lye in a #5 capped container - it's a clear plastic, not opaque. So it should still be fine for long periods of time?

Thank you for the link to the pumpkin soap tutorial. I cut my soap just a few minutes ago. It's a good swirl - but the colors are dull.  The black portion looks like charcoal gray (I used a mica.)

I appreciate the tip on molds for salt bars! I have one that is individual round molds that should work. I've only used it for leftover batter before, but it makes a good sized bar.


----------



## newlee

I used a liquid colorant from a craft store to swirl but it didn't have the effect I wanted. A liquid is easier to use but the colors are not vibrant at all but it's good to give soaps a subtle color without pulling out a mica.


----------



## RobinRogers

I cut two batches of soap. The green one is Almond and the blue one is Bay Rum. Both of these soaps have lard.


----------



## Nanette

I made an all coconut bar w aloe vera juice, lemongrass eo. And an in the pot swirl of indigo w sandalwood eo...and aloe vera juice. It is terribly hot and humid here now. Yuck



earlene said:


> I am testing my salt soap.  I started an experiment of sorts last year in Hawaii and since we are here again, am continuing the same experiment.  I made a batch of salt soap with 1:1 salt to oils on May 1, 1018.  I wanted to test a theory that I have that humidity affects how my skin reacts to some soaps.  Although it was too young to do a solid evaluation of the soap I brought a bar along on our trip to Hawaii knowing we would be in a very humid environment without any Air Conditioning in our unit.  This also gave me the opportunity to test my observations (another theory, but based on the limited experience of Illinois humidity) I had that ambient water in the air interacts with soap when left out in the open to the humidity.
> 
> As a result of how the soap behaved in the environmental conditions in Hawaii, at about 4 weeks of age, I felt it only fair to re-visit this experiment when we came back now that the same batch of soap is about 15 months of age.  I brought 2 bars with me this trip.  Both have been wrapped in shrink wrap and stored inside a cardboard/paperboard box for the past year, so this morning I unwrapped both and used one to wash my hands (testing the lather and how it will affect my skin, as the jury is still out when it comes to how I feel about salt soap on my skin).  The other bar remains unused for now.  Both bars are on the lanai with the ceiling fan turned on; the reason for that is to simulate the environment last year when we stayed in a resort without indoor AC; only ceiling fans and open windows for the sea breeze to cool the internal environment.  This resort has indoor AC, so the lanai is the closest I can come to duplicating the same environment.  Both resorts are on the ocean, and perhaps not quite the same exact distance from the water, but pretty close.  And although they are two different islands, and the charts list relative humidity as slightly different between the islands, it's still pretty close.
> 
> NB the humidity on the Hawaiian Islands has always felt different to me than it does in some other places.  To me it feels different than the Florida Keys humidity; different than the Illinois humidity in which I now live; and perhaps different  from the humidity in the Rain Forests of Mexico.  And I grew up on the West coast of the US and although some people report humidity, I rarely felt or noticed it much while living there day-to-day for 50 years.  I suspect that my have to do with familiarity more than anything else, although I do recall noticing that it did get muggy sometimes.
> 
> I am sure I would also notice differences in the humidity in many other countries, but these are the ones with which I am most familiar when it comes to humidity.


Have you ever been to Turtle Bay- N shore Oahu....my one trip to paradise!



Nanette said:


> Have you ever been to Turtle Bay- N shore Oahu....my one trip to paradise!


Nothing to do with soap, ignore me for changing subject!


----------



## cmzaha

runnerchicki said:


> I have my lye in a #5 capped container - it's a clear plastic, not opaque. So it should still be fine for long periods of time?
> 
> Thank you for the link to the pumpkin soap tutorial. I cut my soap just a few minutes ago. I can tell it's good soap - but the colors are dull.  The black portion looks like charcoal gray (I used a mica.)
> 
> I appreciate the tip on molds for salt bars! I have one that is individual round molds that should work. I've only used it for leftover batter before, but it makes a good sized bar.


Yes, your lye will be fine. If you have the same round molds I have they work well for salt bars.



newlee said:


> I used a liquid colorant from a craft store to swirl but it didn't have the effect I wanted. A liquid is easier to use but the colors are not vibrant at all but it's good to give soaps a subtle color without pulling out a mica.


Not all craft store and most likely no craft store is a high ph colorant which you need for CP soap. Craft stores usually just carry supplies for m&p.


----------



## newlee

cmzaha said:


> Yes, your lye will be fine. If you have the same round molds I have they work well for salt bars.
> 
> 
> Not all craft store and most likely no craft store is a high ph colorant which you need for CP soap. Craft stores usually just carry supplies for m&p.


Yeah, I pretty much knew that but I wanted to experiment. It did color my soap so I can still use it. It wasn't a total waste.


----------



## Mooicle

msunnerstood said:


> Meant to post this this morning after the cut but a giant severe thunderstorm knocked out power for 6 hours.
> 
> Here is the Black Ginger Bamboo soap. I used Yogurt powder in this batch instead of fresh yogurt for fluidity and it work well.
> 
> View attachment 40403



Wow!!!  SO pretty!



cmzaha said:


> Yep, outside temp of the soap, not the air. Since I pour salt bars in 6 lb loaf molds I cut when they are still very warm


I also thought you meant temp outside but thought there is no possible way it could be that hot outside!!


I finally just finished making soap after not soaping for over a week.  My daughter was home getting her wisdom teeth out and I was taking care of her and thoughts of soap went to the back of my mind.  She left Saturday and soap thoughts have been POURING into my brain.  I just did a pour I have never done before and switched up my recipe, adding in some more liquid oils and decreasing my hard.  Holy cow it made a big difference in my pour...I had TONS of time to work.  I soap pretty high temp so it seems my batter is always moving quickly.  AND I tried a new FO and OH...MY...GOODNESS!  The best smell of all time...
Iced Tea Twist from WSP.... If I could have something to drink that smelled like THAT then I would be the happiest camper of all time.


----------



## Rembetissa

I made this hot process "flower swirl". First "pretty" soap I'm happy with. The smaller flowers were where I tried to pipe. The larger ones were where I gave up and just plopped in the red like a long


----------



## runnerchicki

I cut a 1-lb batch of soap made with tallow today. The fragrance was NG Lavender Martini and it is not smelling very pleasant. I don't know if it is the fragrance itself, or the fact that I have tallow in the recipe and it isn't playing well with the FO. This is only my second time soaping with tallow so I don't have a whole lot to compare. The tallow is not strong smelling on its own and it didn't interfere with my fragrance the first time I used it. The soap doesn't smell beefy ... it just smells like cheap cologne. 

Maybe it will improve as it cures, but I think I will keep looking for a different lavender or break down and use my lavender EO from now on.


----------



## earlene

Nanette said:


> Have you ever been to Turtle Bay- N shore Oahu....my one trip to paradise!


No, but we have a new nickname for my granddaughter:  La niña que nada con tortugas.  She swam with 6 yesterday.

Back to my salt soap/humidity experiment.  It appears that a one year cure has made my salt soap much more impervious to the humidity now than it was at 4 weeks.  I find that quite interesting.  Sitting out in full-on humidity on the lanai for 24 hours and no water beads appeared - no a one.  At 4 weeks multiple beads of water.  So the lengthy cure seems to have prevented that.  The exterior of the soap was wet, yes, but a smooth overall moisture as opposed to the pooling of beads on the surface that I saw last year.  I sure wish I had taken photographs of it last year!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

newlee said:


> Yeah, I pretty much knew that but I wanted to experiment. It did color my soap so I can still use it. It wasn't a total waste.


Pretty color!  What kind of colorant did you use?



Rembetissa said:


> I made this hot process "flower swirl". First "pretty" soap I'm happy with. The smaller flowers were where I tried to pipe. The larger ones were where I gave up and just plopped in the red like a long View attachment 40481


Those are super pretty. I’m always amazed when I see what other people can get with HP.  I get lumpy, lumpy soap...


----------



## Rembetissa

runnerchicki said:


> ... it just smells like cheap cologne.



I hope it improves! I used to think I hated the smell of lavender until I started growing it. Turns out, it's just lavender fragrance that makes my nose crinkle.


----------



## Lin19687

runnerchicki said:


> I cut a 1-lb batch of soap made with tallow today. The fragrance was NG Lavender Martini and it is not smelling very pleasant. I don't know if it is the fragrance itself, or the fact that I have tallow in the recipe and it isn't playing well with the FO. This is only my second time soaping with tallow so I don't have a whole lot to compare. The tallow is not strong smelling on its own and it didn't interfere with my fragrance the first time I used it. The soap doesn't smell beefy ... it just smells like cheap cologne.
> 
> Maybe it will improve as it cures, but I think I will keep looking for a different lavender or break down and use my lavender EO from now on.



Lav will smell off at first, just give it time and it will even out in a few weeks 
My Lav/Sage does this all the time


----------



## newlee

Mobjack Bay said:


> Pretty color!  What kind of colorant did you use?


Just something I got from Michael's. I don't think I'm going to use it for CP because I just did a PH test on this soap and the water was tainted pink. I probably used too much.


----------



## Audreegrl74

Hi, all... Today I'm watching my fave YouTubers... Ariene Arsenault, Royalty Soaps, Royal Apple Berry, Tree Marie, Kapia Mera, Ophelia's Soapery... Etc... Wish I could be soaping but I ran out of NaOH  Waiting on an internet order to come in. Hurry up, UPS!  Why is this craft so darn addicting??? Lol


----------



## runnerchicki

Today I beveled some soaps - first time I've done it (using a potato peeler). Some bars look great! Some bars less great. Those will be mine lol. The lavender martini scented soap is slightly improving and I am optimistic that it will keep getting better as it cures.


----------



## Dawni

I didn't get time last night even when I thought I would.. So I made my challenge soap today but no way am I entering this one, nor am I showing any of you lol.

Lemme just say... Fugliest soap ever. I used the same recipe that gave me great results last challenge and I'm still trying to figure out what went wrong this time. 

If this ever miraculously unfuglifies itself in the mold maybe I'll post it. Maaaaybeee....


----------



## KiwiMoose

Dawni said:


> I didn't get time last night even when I thought I would.. So I made my challenge soap today but no way am I entering this one, nor am I showing any of you lol.
> 
> Lemme just say... Fugliest soap ever. I used the same recipe that gave me great results last challenge and I'm still trying to figure out what went wrong this time.
> 
> If this ever miraculously unfuglifies itself in the mold maybe I'll post it. Maaaaybeee....


----------



## Mobjack Bay

runnerchicki said:


> Today I beveled some soaps - first time I've done it (using a potato peeler). Some bars look great! Some bars less great. Those will be mine lol. The lavender martini scented soap is slightly improving and I am optimistic that it will keep getting better as it cures.


My attempts to use a potato peeler always seem to go off course and in the worst cases I would end up making a gouge in the edge of the soap.  I switched to using the back of my peeling knife to bevel. I’m dragging the knife rather than cutting the soap. I can go back and forth a few times if I want a wider bevel.  I’ve done it when the soap is fairly fresh and also after a week or two and the results have been similar.



Dawni said:


> I didn't get time last night even when I thought I would.. So I made my challenge soap today but no way am I entering this one, nor am I showing any of you lol.
> 
> Lemme just say... Fugliest soap ever. I used the same recipe that gave me great results last challenge and I'm still trying to figure out what went wrong this time.
> 
> If this ever miraculously unfuglifies itself in the mold maybe I'll post it. Maaaaybeee....



If you haven’t even cut it yet, how do you know this?  I’m keeping my hopes up for you


----------



## Dawni

Mobjack Bay said:


> If you haven’t even cut it yet, how do you know this?  I’m keeping my hopes up for you


Thanks.. It needs the hopes lol

The biggest reason is, while most of my previous soaps were poured, this one was glopped so I'm expecting big air pockets, at least, and hopefully only, on one side. 

The other reason is, my colorants refused to mix well, when the same ones did before. The batter looked like CP that riced, puffy rice that is, closer to the size of peanuts than rice grains lol Something went wrong during the cook....


----------



## Mooicle

Today I tried my hand at my first lotion making session, and the soapy thing I did was cut my soap that I made 2 days ago. I had changed up my recipe, decreasing hard oils by 10% and adding in some different liquid oils instead.  So my pour was SO workable, which was nice, but I wasn't expecting to have a softer cutting time after 48 hours.  I pushed through though because I really wanted it all cut. I WILL wait to bevel them though. I'm pretty impressed with how it turned out.


----------



## Rembetissa

Mooicle said:


> Today I tried my hand at my first lotion making session, and the soapy thing I did was cut my soap that I made 2 days ago. I had changed up my recipe, decreasing hard oils by 10% and adding in some different liquid oils instead.  So my pour was SO workable, which was nice, but I wasn't expecting to have a softer cutting time after 48 hours.  I pushed through though because I really wanted it all cut. I WILL wait to bevel them though. I'm pretty impressed with how it turned out. View attachment 40515


Wow! The tilted poor is nice, but the pencil lines are my favorite part. Beautiful!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

market this morning for 4 hours and then came home to finish my last set of horse soaps for the Draft Show sale--the show isn't until end of Sept and cant wait to see how they go over. I made four different colors.  Had a lady at the market ask if I had a website for sale and when I said no she told me "well you really need to get one set up" I will take that as a very nice compliment


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Mooicle said:


> Today I tried my hand at my first lotion making session, and the soapy thing I did was cut my soap that I made 2 days ago. I had changed up my recipe, decreasing hard oils by 10% and adding in some different liquid oils instead.  So my pour was SO workable, which was nice, but I wasn't expecting to have a softer cutting time after 48 hours.  I pushed through though because I really wanted it all cut. I WILL wait to bevel them though. I'm pretty impressed with how it turned out. View attachment 40515


Really pretty!  Love the colors, the tilted layers, the swirled top layer and the pencil lines!!!


----------



## Mooicle

Rembetissa said:


> Wow! The tilted poor is nice, but the pencil lines are my favorite part. Beautiful!


 Oh thank you so much!!! I had major issues because there was a breeze and no matter what I did , the glitter flew EVERYWHERE...I made quite the mess.




Mobjack Bay said:


> Really pretty!  Love the colors, the tilted layers, the swirled top layer and the pencil lines!!!



Oh thank you!! I felt like I was working on it forever...drooling the entire time because of that amazing FO.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Dawni said:


> If this ever miraculously unfuglifies itself in the mold maybe I'll post it. Maaaaybeee....


----------



## MGM

Mother-in-law visiting from Chicago, which means she muled my TKB order across the border! This is only part of it and you can't see all the vibrant micas in the bags. SO THRILLED to not just have charcoal, gold, pink, and crayons ;-) Soapy thing = lying awake planning!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

MGM said:


> Mother-in-law visiting from Chicago, which means she muled my TKB order across the border! This is only part of it and you can't see all the vibrant micas in the bags. SO THRILLED to not just have charcoal, gold, pink, and crayons ;-) Soapy thing = lying awake planning!



looks like some pretty soaps in your future!!!!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

MGM said:


> Mother-in-law visiting from Chicago, which means she muled my TKB order across the border! This is only part of it and you can't see all the vibrant micas in the bags. SO THRILLED to not just have charcoal, gold, pink, and crayons ;-) Soapy thing = lying awake planning!


How exciting!

Working on getting complex wispy/pointy swirls without a tutorial... The one on the right is cut and while it’s a possible step in the right direction, I took a different approach for the one on the left. As you can see, I’m also playing around with the tops.


----------



## MGM

Kiti Williams said:


> Check out your local bakery, they usually have empty buckets that they will sell or give away.  But all those goodies are a great way to get a free bucket!  LOL!



In the interim, I found an old coconut oil pail and washed it out and was ready to go. But then I was at the store and saw the cherries and forgot about it! I buy the cherries every year but I think I still have some in the freezer from last year---oopie.



Mobjack Bay said:


> I LOVE cherries.  Do they grow them in your part of the world?  I would live in Michigan just to have cherries in the summer.




Yes, we have the sweet and the sour. Not in my yard or anything (my mother out west has that), but we can buy them. Not as easily as in Romania or Ukraine (where I got them for 50c/lb by the side of the road...)


----------



## Mooicle

KiwiMoose said:


> Me and hubby are fasting tonight, so he was preparing something for dinner for his son (adult, don't ask me why he can't get his own dinner...but anyways...) and I was sitting in the lounge. Suddenly I rushed into the kitchen after a sudden realisation. "Have you got the oven on?" I asked him? "Yes, he replied.  I hastily opened the oven door and rescued my 16 bars of CPOPping soap before they were turned into miniature volcanoes. Luckily he had only just turned it on.
> #First world soaping problems.



I literally felt your panic!!!



Mobjack Bay said:


> Working on getting complex wispy/pointy swirls without a tutorial... The one on the right is cut and while it’s a possible step in the right direction, I took a different approach for the one on the left. As you can see, I’m also playing around with the tops.
> 
> View attachment 40519



That one on the right is AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Caged Raven

I just made a batch of goat's milk, buttermilk and coconut milk soap. I didn't insulate it, as I didn't want the heat to scald the milk. As it went through gel phase, it cracked. It also has a funky smell and I'm hoping the batch isn't ruined. I wish I had followed my first instinct to put it in the fridge after pouring it into the mold. I'll have to wait and see what happens.


----------



## RioGrande

Made the plunge and bought my first shipment of oils and micas today. Went out and bought fragrance oils last Friday.

This will be my first attempt at my own recipe once the shipment arrives. Last month I made a test batch with a olive/coconut recipe I got online and it turned out pretty well.


----------



## Dawni

Dawni said:


> Lemme just say... Fugliest soap ever. I used the same recipe that gave me great results last challenge and I'm still trying to figure out what went wrong this time.
> 
> If this ever miraculously unfuglifies itself in the mold maybe I'll post it. Maaaaybeee....


Whatdyaknow @Zany_in_CO, I did get a miracle lol

Cut soap is posted here.


----------



## earlene

earlene said:


> Back to my salt soap/humidity experiment.  It appears that a one year cure has made my salt soap much more impervious to the humidity now than it was at 4 weeks.  I find that quite interesting.  Sitting out in full-on humidity on the lanai for 24 hours and no water beads appeared - no a one.  At 4 weeks multiple beads of water.  So the lengthy cure seems to have prevented that.  The exterior of the soap was wet, yes, but a smooth overall moisture as opposed to the pooling of beads on the surface that I saw last year.  I sure wish I had taken photographs of it last year!




Salt soap/Humidity Experiment follow-up:

Well, apparently this salt soap required a longer and more intense exposure to bead up.  24 hours in high humidity was not enough.  BUT, a bathroom with a whirlpool tub running for 15 minutes a few feet away from the soap WAS sufficient to re-create the water beading on top like it did when it was 4 weeks young and just sitting inside in high humidity.

Here's what it looks like:  






However after wiping it dry and leaving it alone, it remained dry the rest of the day.  Last year when it was only 4 weeks of age, it would bead up very quickly.  

Conclusion:  With a longer cure, salt soap requires a more instense exposure to high humidity before water will pool or bead up on the surface. NB, although some may call this 'sweating' it's not really sweating at all; It is drawing ambient water from the air.


----------



## DKing

I had a soap go wrong today, but in the end I am not totally unhappy with the result.  I bought two new fragrances....one known to accelerate trace and one that doesn't.  I was planning on a design that required a more fluid badder, but within seconds of putting the scent in, I had a thick pudding consistency.  Realized then that I should not have trusted my memory of which fragrance did what.  At that point I just spooned it into the mold in a way that I hoped would still look interesting in the end.  It got very hot and developed a small crack on the top, but not too bad.  One good thing was that I was able to unmold and cut it today.  There are some minor air bubbles, plus extreme glycerine rivers in the white, but I kind of find that visually interesting as it is the first time I have had glycerine rivers.  My husband thinks it looks neat, plus it smells divine so I am not that disappointed.  I will consider it a learning experience since i am a newer soaper, and will take more care the next time I use this particular fragrance.


----------



## Dawni

Sometimes glycerin rivers have a nice effect on the look of the soap.. Make it look more complicated than it actually is lols. I like that color @Deanna


----------



## GHSAshley

Not necessarily today, but yesterday and the day before I made a loaf of 42 oz soap each day; very proud of myself. It's my go-to recipe (30 OO/30 PO/30 CO/10 SA) but I tried some different scents, EO, and colors I got from Hobby Lobby. 

Not impressed with the colorants, they seem like I'd need to use the whole thing for a really vibrant color, which would get expensive, or maybe I should make the batch white first. Scent and EO turned out really well - a honey and oat blend with the first, which went interestingly with the first soul's final color, a nice peachy pink-orange. The second batch got a nice vanilla scent and tea tree oil - and was thankfully not overpowering; the last time I used tea tree oil it nearly vaporized me - paired with a blue-green color that looks kinda pale blue right now. 

I'll also say I'm sad how hard it was to make a straight cut with a crinkle cutter. One of the bars from the peach loaf ended up tens of grams over my original intent of 100 grams per bar and most are slightly lopsided. I'll just have to practice, I suppose!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

GHSAshley said:


> I'll also say I'm sad how hard it was to make a straight cut with a crinkle cutter. One of the bars from the peach loaf ended up tens of grams over my original intent of 100 grams per bar and most are slightly lopsided. I'll just have to practice, I suppose!



this is why I made a wire cutter, no matter what I tried I could not cut a straight bar.  I even bought a miter box and screwed a piece of wood on the end as a stopper and they were still crooked.  if you google wire cutters you will find instructions on how to make one--I had scrap wood and screws laying around and only had to buy eye screws and guitar strings.  While its not the prettiest thing around it works real good and cost me around $10--I even made 2 of them.  one for 1"cuts and one for 1.25" cuts


----------



## MGM

Marilyn Norgart said:


> looks like some pretty soaps in your future!!!!


Well, if not pretty, at least COLOURFUL!


----------



## Mooicle

My soapy thing was a humbling lesson that soap will do what soap wants to do.  I think I got a big head after my tiger stripe pour I had accomplished, and then my angled layer pour where I had EXTREMELY workable batter, so naturally I thought I could plunge right in to a tear drop pour.  Ha ha to me because my soap had other plans.  Everything went well until I added the FO that, from reviews, wasn't supposed to do anything bad.  But it accelerated SO quick and riced (not terribly bad but it wasn't expected, especially since I had just SB the color and FO in) so my lovely (in my head lovely) tear drop pour quickly turned into a plop in the mold pour, with a quick hanger tool mash up added in for good measure.  Positive thing is that it smells SO SO SO amazing and I really liked the colors.  I guess I will see what comes out in 2 days.


----------



## Bladesmith

I've still been cranking out a good bit of soap. One thing I've started using pretty regularly is soap dough. When I first got interested in it, I wanted to do 2 main things. 1) Utilize soap dough to extrude embeds for my HP soap. This has been pretty successful thus far and I'm happy how it has been turning out. 2) Make guest soaps with the extra soap dough I make.

So today I decided to play around with making some "guest soaps". This idea was inspired by Bee's (from Sorcery Soaps) soap dough cookies that she makes. Obviously mine look a little more "rustic" but I like them 

Because the soap dough is similar to clay, it takes a stamp really well and can be quite detailed and intricate. Just rolled out the soap dough with a fondant roller and used cookie cutters to cut out the circles.


----------



## MGM

I had planned a confetti soap to use up some leftover curls. I don't shred my soap, just use the curls or various sizes that come from planing and beveling, so I need to be sure to have a very liquidy batter to ensure that it gets in all the nooks and crannies. NP, my current recipe has been taking *forever* to get to even medium trace, so I thought I'd have time to play with my new micas and make a couple of coloured layers with the confetti. Mixed my FO in the oils, as I've started doing lately. SB for 1.1 seconds and BAM, no soap batter, just cookie dough. No to be deterred, I split the batch and coloured some and shoved it into the mould. Added more colour to make another layer and spread that in. Lots of banging on the tile floor. I wasn't rushing as it didn't seem to be thickening further: whatever state it got to in the 1.1 second, it stayed there for 10 minutes. Had time to open my new mica packets, mix them up, add them and stir. Even used TD for the first time (all my whites have been zinc oxide....no sunburns on *my* soaps!). My mold was a bit small for all the batter, so it was good that it was thick, as I sculpted a very well-frosted cupcakey top. 
We'll see tomorrow how many air bubbles there are in there....
I'd used this FO a number of times before...why hadn't I noticed that it accelerates? Because I'd only used it in M&P! When I went to the website afterward to read the reviews, they all said "Don't use this for CP!"....I always read reviews religiously, but I guess because I knew i was buying for M&P, I just conveniently forgot all that.
Time to stick a label right on the FO bottle....


----------



## earlene

earlene said:


> Salt soap/Humidity Experiment follow-up:
> 
> Well, apparently this salt soap required a longer and more intense exposure to bead up.  24 hours in high humidity was not enough.  BUT, a bathroom with a whirlpool tub running for 15 minutes a few feet away from the soap WAS sufficient to re-create the water beading on top like it did when it was 4 weeks young and just sitting inside in high humidity.
> 
> Here's what it looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However after wiping it dry and leaving it alone, it remained dry the rest of the day.  Last year when it was only 4 weeks of age, it would bead up very quickly.
> 
> Conclusion:  With a longer cure, salt soap requires a more instense exposure to high humidity before water will pool or bead up on the surface. NB, although some may call this 'sweating' it's not really sweating at all; It is drawing ambient water from the air.




And after another 24 hours in the room with AC on, it continued to attract water from the air.  It did not bead up like in the previous photo, but was slick with moisture accumulation.  So I am assuming it reabsorbed its loading limit of water from the exposure a couple of days ago, and now just continues to pull what it can from the air in spite of the AC.  I would leave the ceiling fan running to see what difference that makes, but Hubby doesn't like the ceiling fan on while he sleeps.  Maybe I'll turn it on before we leave for the day and check it upon our return.  At some point I may compile all this into one post, but for now, it's just a bit of an ongoing experiment.


----------



## msunnerstood

Bladesmith said:


> I've still been cranking out a good bit of soap. One thing I've started using pretty regularly is soap dough. When I first got interested in it, I wanted to do 2 main things. 1) Utilize soap dough to extrude embeds for my HP soap. This has been pretty successful thus far and I'm happy how it has been turning out. 2) Make guest soaps with the extra soap dough I make.
> 
> So today I decided to play around with making some "guest soaps". This idea was inspired by Bee's (from Sorcery Soaps) soap dough cookies that she makes. Obviously mine look a little more "rustic" but I like them
> 
> Because the soap dough is similar to clay, it takes a stamp really well and can be quite detailed and intricate. Just rolled out the soap dough with a fondant roller and used cookie cutters to cut out the circles.
> 
> View attachment 40542


I really like these! 

No soaping for me today, Had some hardware in a knee come loose from an old surgery so they did a search, find, and remove this morning. My leg is in a full wrap so it would be hard to soap


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

msunnerstood said:


> I really like these!
> 
> No soaping for me today, Had some hardware in a knee come loose from an old surgery so they did a search, find, and remove this morning. My leg is in a full wrap so it would be hard to soap



Ouch--heal fast!!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Caged Raven said:


> I just made a batch of goat's milk, buttermilk and coconut milk soap. I didn't insulate it, as I didn't want the heat to scald the milk. As it went through gel phase, it cracked. It also has a funky smell and I'm hoping the batch isn't ruined. I wish I had followed my first instinct to put it in the fridge after pouring it into the mold. I'll have to wait and see what happens.


Hope it turned out okay!


----------



## TAS

Mobjack Bay said:


> I used micas for the first time.  So easy, so colorful, no fading...
> 
> View attachment 40396


Can't wait to see this baby cut!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

TAS said:


> Can't wait to see this baby cut!


That’s the last one in my series of landscape soaps!



Mobjack Bay said:


> Working on getting complex wispy/pointy swirls without a tutorial... The one on the right is cut and while it’s a possible step in the right direction, I took a different approach for the one on the left. As you can see, I’m also playing around with the tops.
> 
> View attachment 40519



Here’s what I ended up with.  Progress, but the two different base recipes I’m using still need some tweaking.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

made a real awesome swirled soap the beginning of July (yeah I just bragged  ) unfortunately the scent got left on the counter.  finally tried it again today--it was 6 colors and some of them accelerated but one color after the second round of pours thickened and when I poured it into the bowl it just plopped out in a big hunk and when it went in the mold that's what happened too--I am not holding out much hope for this one 



Mobjack Bay said:


> Here’s what I ended up with.  Progress, but the two different base recipes I’m using still need some tweaking.
> 
> View attachment 40550



I like the one on the left best--but I really like soaps with minimal color in them


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Marilyn Norgart said:


> I like the one on the left best--but I really like soaps with minimal color in them


I’m working towards perfecting the design on the right because I really like the way soap artist Mee Hue uses the effect to give the feel of ocean waves.


----------



## Mooicle

MGM said:


> I had planned a confetti soap to use up some leftover curls. I don't shred my soap, just use the curls or various sizes that come from planing and beveling, so I need to be sure to have a very liquidy batter to ensure that it gets in all the nooks and crannies. NP, my current recipe has been taking *forever* to get to even medium trace, so I thought I'd have time to play with my new micas and make a couple of coloured layers with the confetti. Mixed my FO in the oils, as I've started doing lately. SB for 1.1 seconds and BAM, no soap batter, just cookie dough. No to be deterred, I split the batch and coloured some and shoved it into the mould. Added more colour to make another layer and spread that in. Lots of banging on the tile floor. I wasn't rushing as it didn't seem to be thickening further: whatever state it got to in the 1.1 second, it stayed there for 10 minutes. Had time to open my new mica packets, mix them up, add them and stir. Even used TD for the first time (all my whites have been zinc oxide....no sunburns on *my* soaps!). My mold was a bit small for all the batter, so it was good that it was thick, as I sculpted a very well-frosted cupcakey top.
> We'll see tomorrow how many air bubbles there are in there....
> I'd used this FO a number of times before...why hadn't I noticed that it accelerates? Because I'd only used it in M&P! When I went to the website afterward to read the reviews, they all said "Don't use this for CP!"....I always read reviews religiously, but I guess because I knew i was buying for M&P, I just conveniently forgot all that.
> Time to stick a label right on the FO bottle....



Anxious to see what comes out!!  Guess we both had FO issues today.


----------



## earlene

Great work, Mobjack.  The one on the right is 'right on' for pointy layers and really do go well as ocean waves IMO.

We are back early today.  Granddaughter went snorkling at a beach right next to the National Park we wanted to revisit.  She was done and ready to come back before I had even finished walking around the area (it's kinda small National Park-wise) & called me to say she was ready for me to come pick her up.  Funny kids these days.  I would have walked it, if it were me.

So we got back and I checked my salt soap, which had been directly under the full-force ceiling fan for several hours.  Beads of water all over it.  My husband and I both were surprised that even a full force fan doesn't prevent the salt soap from beading up the water.

When I get back home, I think I'll repeat this experiment in my own home and see if my salt soap just stays wet all the time.  With shrink wrap and stored in paperboard boxes they don't.


----------



## Dawni

@Bladesmith I really like those colors. So smooth too, look like sugar cookies hehe

@Mobjack Bay good job on the waves.. You'll get there


----------



## Mobjack Bay

@earlene and @Dawni  I just watched about 2 hours of YouTube videos.  Apparently there are the right ways to do these things and then there are my ways .


----------



## Dawni

Mobjack Bay said:


> @earlene and @Dawni  I just watched about 2 hours of YouTube videos.  Apparently there are the right ways to do these things and then there are my ways .


But if your way works..... Yknow lol


----------



## Kari Howie

GHSAshley said:


> Not necessarily today, but yesterday and the day before I made a loaf of 42 oz soap each day; very proud of myself. It's my go-to recipe (30 OO/30 PO/30 CO/10 SA) but I tried some different scents, EO, and colors I got from Hobby Lobby.
> 
> Not impressed with the colorants, they seem like I'd need to use the whole thing for a really vibrant color, which would get expensive, or maybe I should make the batch white first. Scent and EO turned out really well - a honey and oat blend with the first, which went interestingly with the first soul's final color, a nice peachy pink-orange. The second batch got a nice vanilla scent and tea tree oil - and was thankfully not overpowering; the last time I used tea tree oil it nearly vaporized me - paired with a blue-green color that looks kinda pale blue right now.
> 
> I'll also say I'm sad how hard it was to make a straight cut with a crinkle cutter. One of the bars from the peach loaf ended up tens of grams over my original intent of 100 grams per bar and most are slightly lopsided. I'll just have to practice, I suppose!


I have trouble with crinkle cutters, too and


msunnerstood said:


> I really like these!
> 
> No soaping for me today, Had some hardware in a knee come loose from an old surgery so they did a search, find, and remove this morning. My leg is in a full wrap so it would be hard to soap





msunnerstood said:


> I really like these!
> 
> No soaping for me today, Had some hardware in a knee come loose from an old surgery so they did a search, find, and remove this morning. My leg is in a full wrap so it would be hard to soap


Oh, I hope your knee is OK now! I know how painful knee surgery can be.




Marilyn Norgart said:


> made a real awesome swirled soap the beginning of July (yeah I just bragged  ) unfortunately the scent got left on the counter.  finally tried it again today--it was 6 colors and some of them accelerated but one color after the second round of pours thickened and when I poured it into the bowl it just plopped out in a big hunk and when it went in the mold that's what happened too--I am not holding out much hope for this one


----------



## Mobjack Bay

runnerchicki said:


> The tiny tall skinny interior dimensions are 6" long x 2" wide x 3" tall. I used 15 oz. oils for the bars pictured. I got the mold from Micas and More. The bars actually fit really nice in my hand. It would be great for testing recipes. I liked it so much I bought a second one.


My new mold arrived yesterday. It’s the perfect size for my test batches.  Thanks again for the info!

My cute new test mold with a mini  loaf of soap. The loaf is just 6” long. 






earlene said:


> Great work, Mobjack.  The one on the right is 'right on' for pointy layers and really do go well as ocean waves IMO.
> 
> We are back early today.  Granddaughter went snorkling at a beach right next to the National Park we wanted to revisit.  She was done and ready to come back before I had even finished walking around the area (it's kinda small National Park-wise) & called me to say she was ready for me to come pick her up.  Funny kids these days.  I would have walked it, if it were me.
> 
> So we got back and I checked my salt soap, which had been directly under the full-force ceiling fan for several hours.  Beads of water all over it.  My husband and I both were surprised that even a full force fan doesn't prevent the salt soap from beading up the water.
> 
> When I get back home, I think I'll repeat this experiment in my own home and see if my salt soap just stays wet all the time.  With shrink wrap and stored in paperboard boxes they don't.


Sounds like you’re having a wonderful trip. The pointy layers videos are starting to show up on YouTube!


----------



## earlene

Yes, we are.  Yesterday we went to a Captain Cook Trading Company, a funky little place where you would never expect to be able to buy coffee beans or ground coffee.   The guy sells equipment to coffee growers & others in the coffee business & he services the machines.  But he also buys coffee beans wholesale and resells at such a cost savings that Hubby brought $100 cash along just for buying coffee (plus one bag of cocoa tea for me) and got what he figures would have cost him $310 at the growers's gift shops.  So well worth the price!  

I'd post a photo of her hula lesson to show the great time we are having, but granddaughter is picky about what photos of her are posted online.  But the colors here are so vibrant!  The lady teaching the hula wore a vibrant magenta; I achieved the same sort of magenta in soap once and perhaps I can do that again in a soap to commemorate the hula dancing lesson.  I will be putting that on my soaping To Do list.

Today is our last day on this Island and I think swimming and Boogie Boarding are the order of the day, but I'm letting granddaughter sleep in.  Yesterday's snorkling and the heat of the unfiltered sun really took it out of her.   Then dinner at an Indian Restaurant she thought looked enticing.  We both love Indian food.


----------



## MGM

Got that confetti soap made today....did it in two batches: a bottom layer of black (AC) and white (TD) and then the top 2/3 is confetti mixed in to a bright raspberry colour! And I even put it in the oven with the light on to maybe introduce it to gelling ("encourage" might be too strong a word). Mainly we turned the AC (not activated charcoal) back on and the basement is freezing, so I figure it needed a bit just to get it to "room" temperature.
My piles of shavings are still pretty big, so another confetti soap may be around the corner....


----------



## Lin19687

I have my FM today.  Glad today and not tomorrow with the HIGHER Humidity.  Cuz it is darn muggy out already


----------



## The Cat Lady

Made two batches of soap - one a purple floral type and the other blue and white! Got a second hand soap cutter for my birthday last week and can't wait to use in a few days time for the first time!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

had a Farmers Market today--I am tired--I have decided I no longer enjoy getting up at 5am.  I really want to make some dandelion soap but I don't do well when I am tired. so I had better wait until tomorrow.


----------



## runnerchicki

Today I made beer soap #2, because a lather test of my first one revealed a grainy texture (was not evident on the cut bars), the colorant was dripping all over, and the layers were wearing down at an alarmingly different rate. I must have not mixed the bottom (colored) layer very well - I remember it was accelerating fast and I did rush it to the mold. Also, in that batch I used a different fragrance oil on the bottom layer than on the top - the only difference in the two layers - so I am suspicious of that fragrance oil now. 

Today I really took my time. I stirred more than SB, until I was sure that everything was incorporated without turning it to pudding. I used a tweaked recipe that has been behaving well, and a different fragrance blend that I have used before without trouble. So far, so good. This soap is going to be gifts for the men in the family, so if it doesn't work again I'm gonna be running short on time to figure out what the problem is.


----------



## Mooicle

MGM said:


> Got that confetti soap made today....did it in two batches: a bottom layer of black (AC) and white (TD) and then the top 2/3 is confetti mixed in to a bright raspberry colour! And I even put it in the oven with the light on to maybe introduce it to gelling ("encourage" might be too strong a word). Mainly we turned the AC (not activated charcoal) back on and the basement is freezing, so I figure it needed a bit just to get it to "room" temperature.
> My piles of shavings are still pretty big, so another confetti soap may be around the corner....



Will you post a picture after cutting?



runnerchicki said:


> Today I made beer soap #2, because a lather test of my first one revealed a grainy texture (was not evident on the cut bars), the colorant was dripping all over, and the layers were wearing down at an alarmingly different rate. I must have not mixed the bottom (colored) layer very well - I remember it was accelerating fast and I did rush it to the mold. Also, in that batch I used a different fragrance oil on the bottom layer than on the top - the only difference in the two layers - so I am suspicious of that fragrance oil now.
> 
> Today I really took my time. I stirred more than SB, until I was sure that everything was incorporated without turning it to pudding. I used a tweaked recipe that has been behaving well, and a different fragrance blend that I have used before without trouble. So far, so good. This soap is going to be gifts for the men in the family, so if it doesn't work again I'm gonna be running short on time to figure out what the problem is.


Interested to see how it turns out



Mobjack Bay said:


> My cute new test mold with a mini  loaf of soap. The loaf is just 6” long.
> 
> View attachment 40559


Maybe I need one of those....where did you get it? Is it a BB?


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Mooicle said:


> Maybe I need one of those....where did you get it? Is it a BB?


It’s from Micas and More.  Runnerchicki has one and pointed me in the right direction.  I just had to have one .  The top perimeter did bow just a little, but I filled it almost to the top.


----------



## runnerchicki

Mobjack Bay said:


> It’s from Micas and More.  Runnerchicki has one and pointed me in the right direction.  I just had to have one .  The top perimeter did bow just a little, but I filled it almost to the top.



It does bow a bit without support. I put mine inside a support box that I have for my regular size TS mold and stuff a folded cloth around it.


----------



## Mooicle

Mobjack Bay said:


> It’s from Micas and More.  Runnerchicki has one and pointed me in the right direction.  I just had to have one .  The top perimeter did bow just a little, but I filled it almost to the top.


Hmmmm. I may have to look in to that.  So it's good to use without a wooden box around it? It stands on its own and you can move it without it flopping around all over the place?


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

I made my first dandelion soap-scented with orange 10x, ylang ylang and lemon.  it smells amazing in the house!! and turned out a pretty yellow.  cant wait to see it after cure!!


----------



## msunnerstood

Going to try and make soap today. Spent most of the weekend in bed and in pain but I just can let a weekend go by without making soap.
My ingredients for cream soap come in tomorrow so thats tomorrows new soaping experience.


----------



## Dawni

msunnerstood said:


> Going to try and make soap today. Spent most of the weekend in bed and in pain but I just can let a weekend go by without making soap.
> My ingredients for cream soap come in tomorrow so thats tomorrows new soaping experience.


Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

msunnerstood said:


> Going to try and make soap today. Spent most of the weekend in bed and in pain but I just can let a weekend go by without making soap.
> My ingredients for cream soap come in tomorrow so thats tomorrows new soaping experience.


I hope you feel better soon.

After spending the better part of an afternoon labeling soap to send to my testers, I can see why people like to settle on a few base recipes.


----------



## Kari Howie

Here's my soapy thing:  I'm in the middle of making "eczema soap" for my daughter. I'm using coconut, palm, canola, olive, castor oils with a little finely ground calendula and oatmeal. I'm also using chamomile tea for my water and am using the aloe vera gel I laboriously extracted from my poor unsuspecting plants as part of my water substitute. In addition to all that, I am using eentsy, bitsy cut-up shred of Tussah silk in an effort to help my poor daughter. BUT, stupid me, I put the aloe vera gel in the lye water and now it just plain stinks. I don't really care about the brown color it turned, but do any of y'all know if that stench is going to dissipate after cure. I plan on using lavender EO and am hoping that helps. I was also debating whether or not to add another EO, like Roman chamomile or tea tree. I need help. (Oops! I just realized this might not be the place to post this. Answers still welcomed.)


----------



## runnerchicki

Today I cut two soaps.

1) Beer soap #2 - I got some air bubbles in the top layer but I’ll just pretend I did that on purpose to look like foam.  I lightened the top with satin white mica so I don’t know how if the vanillin will overtake it or not. We shall see. I'm hoping that this batch comes out okay. I used my favorite milk stout for the beer. I'm not very good at swirling yet - I just did a chopstick swirl.

2) Made my basic recipe with lard. First time I’ve soaped with lard. I think this will be my swirling recipe! I now have my tests of basic recipe w/palm, basic recipe w/tallow, and basic recipe with lard all curing so I can compare them side by side. Maybe I should do one with both lard and tallow just to be thorough.

I tried to do a ghost swirl. Another chopstick swirl. You can sort of see it, but the higher water portion got kind of bubbly looking - probably got too hot? You can totally tell by looking at the tops which part was water discounted. It is smoother and creamy. The other looks a bit buggly.   I had a hard time managing the temperature during the gel. I'm not entirely sure the discounted portion didn't gel a bit. I still think it looks pretty and it was just for funsies. I’m going to try it again at some point. I’m really loving all white soaps.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

runnerchicki said:


> It does bow a bit without support. I put mine inside a support box that I have for my regular size TS mold and stuff a folded cloth around it.


I tested mine in the wood box for my 2lb mold and it looks like that strategy will work


----------



## runnerchicki

Mobjack Bay said:


> I tested mine in the wood box for my 2lb mold and it looks like that strategy will work



I'm glad! I do love this little mold. I think all TS silicone molds are prone to this. I might have my son build me a little box for it, but for now the workaround does me just fine.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Kari Howie said:


> Here's my soapy thing:  I'm in the middle of making "eczema soap" for my daughter. I'm using coconut, palm, canola, olive, castor oils with a little finely ground calendula and oatmeal. I'm also using chamomile tea for my water and am using the aloe vera gel I laboriously extracted from my poor unsuspecting plants as part of my water substitute. In addition to all that, I am using eentsy, bitsy cut-up shred of Tussah silk in an effort to help my poor daughter. BUT, stupid me, I put the aloe vera gel in the lye water and now it just plain stinks. I don't really care about the brown color it turned, but do any of y'all know if that stench is going to dissipate after cure. I plan on using lavender EO and am hoping that helps. I was also debating whether or not to add another EO, like Roman chamomile or tea tree. I need help. (Oops! I just realized this might not be the place to post this. Answers still welcomed.)


Oh no.  I hope you found a way to fix it.



runnerchicki said:


> I'm glad! I do love this little mold. I think all TS silicone molds are prone to this. I might have my son build me a little box for it, but for now the workaround does me just fine.


I was on the Nuture website the other day and noticed that they have a small TS wood mold with a silicone liner, which wouldn’t have the problem. The fix for this little one is easy enough and the price was good, so I’m happy with it.  I am moving towards buying one of the larger lined wooden molds by Nuture or Workshop Heritage rather than the silicone mold with the ribs because I think it would be a lot more difficult to support the sides on a bigger mold.


----------



## runnerchicki

Mobjack Bay said:


> I was on the Nuture website the other day and noticed that they have a small TS wood mold with a silicone liner, which wouldn’t have the problem. The fix for this little one is easy enough and the price was good, so I’m happy with it.  I am moving towards buying one of the larger lined wooden molds by Nuture or Workshop Heritage rather than the silicone mold with the ribs because I think it would be a lot more difficult to support the sides on a bigger mold.



Totally agree. For the 12" TS ribbed mold that I got from BB I bought a support box for it (from Workshopheritage). But that is because I already had the ribbed mold. It solves the bowing problem, but if I was making a choice from the get-go I would just get a regular wood mold and not have to buy an extra piece. 

I do have that TS small mold from Nurture on my wishlist though - because I like the size of the bar it will make. I just can't truly say that I "need" it at this point. I'm trying to be good.


----------



## Dawni

@runnerchicki those are great looking soaps! That brown one is so cool. Ghost swirls are supposed to do that. The different water amounts will result in different temps for the batter hence the gelling and not gelling. It's a cool technique. I should try it again soon.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

runnerchicki said:


> Today I cut two soaps.
> 
> 1) Beer soap #2 - I got some air bubbles in the top layer but I’ll just pretend I did that on purpose to look like foam.  I lightened the top with satin white mica so I don’t know how if the vanillin will overtake it or not. We shall see. I'm hoping that this batch comes out okay. I used my favorite milk stout for the beer. I'm not very good at swirling yet - I just did a chopstick swirl.
> 
> 2) Made my basic recipe with lard. First time I’ve soaped with lard. I think this will be my swirling recipe! I now have my tests of basic recipe w/palm, basic recipe w/tallow, and basic recipe with lard all curing so I can compare them side by side. Maybe I should do one with both lard and tallow just to be thorough.
> 
> I tried to do a ghost swirl. Another chopstick swirl. You can sort of see it, but the higher water portion got kind of bubbly looking - probably got too hot? You can totally tell by looking at the tops which part was water discounted. It is smoother and creamy. The other looks a bit buggly.   I had a hard time managing the temperature during the gel. I'm not entirely sure the discounted portion didn't gel a bit. I still think it looks pretty and it was just for funsies. I’m going to try it again at some point. I’m really loving all white soaps.


And, I meant to congratulate you on these great soaps when I was here earlier.  My mom would take us for root beer floats as a treat when we were kids.  Your root beer soap looks good enough to drink .  The other one is pretty.


----------



## runnerchicki

Dawni & Mobjack Bay  - thank you both for the compliments! I used more of the rice water/milk in the white soap and I STILL have a ton of it left. I froze it in small containers. I'll be making rice soaps for a while lol. The ghost swirl technique intrigues me and I want to try it some more and see if I can do a better job. I need to get a heating pad I think - my oven gets too hot on the lowest setting.


----------



## Mooicle

runnerchicki said:


> Today I cut two soaps.
> 
> 1) Beer soap #2 - I got some air bubbles in the top layer but I’ll just pretend I did that on purpose to look like foam.  I lightened the top with satin white mica so I don’t know how if the vanillin will overtake it or not. We shall see. I'm hoping that this batch comes out okay. I used my favorite milk stout for the beer. I'm not very good at swirling yet - I just did a chopstick swirl.
> 
> 2) Made my basic recipe with lard. First time I’ve soaped with lard. I think this will be my swirling recipe! I now have my tests of basic recipe w/palm, basic recipe w/tallow, and basic recipe with lard all curing so I can compare them side by side. Maybe I should do one with both lard and tallow just to be thorough.
> 
> I tried to do a ghost swirl. Another chopstick swirl. You can sort of see it, but the higher water portion got kind of bubbly looking - probably got too hot? You can totally tell by looking at the tops which part was water discounted. It is smoother and creamy. The other looks a bit buggly.   I had a hard time managing the temperature during the gel. I'm not entirely sure the discounted portion didn't gel a bit. I still think it looks pretty and it was just for funsies. I’m going to try it again at some point. I’m really loving all white soaps.


LOVE that first soap...the swirl is awesome and I think that "foam" is spot on...even if it wasn't planned.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

1) Beer soap #2 - I got some air bubbles in the top layer but I’ll just pretend I did that on purpose to look like foam.  I lightened the top with satin white mica so I don’t know how if the vanillin will overtake it or not. We shall see. I'm hoping that this batch comes out okay. I used my favorite milk stout for the beer. I'm not very good at swirling yet - I just did a chopstick swirl.

2) Made my basic recipe with lard. First time I’ve soaped with lard. I think this will be my swirling recipe! I now have my tests of basic recipe w/palm, basic recipe w/tallow, and basic recipe with lard all curing so I can compare them side by side. Maybe I should do one with both lard and tallow just to be thorough.

I tried to do a ghost swirl. Another chopstick swirl. You can sort of see it, but the higher water portion got kind of bubbly looking - probably got too hot? You can totally tell by looking at the tops which part was water discounted. It is smoother and creamy. The other looks a bit buggly.   I had a hard time managing the temperature during the gel. I'm not entirely sure the discounted portion didn't gel a bit. I still think it looks pretty and it was just for funsies. I’m going to try it again at some point. I’m really loving all white soaps.[/QUOTE]

love your beer soap!!! I think you will like the lard--if you try tallow let us know the differences in soaping with lard and tallow

cut my dandelion soap--very pretty light yellow and the smell is great--now need to wait a few days to try one of the ends


----------



## Lin19687

Sat FM was ok and about normal, but it is FREE and I have a few followers there that will buy a bar even if they don't need it.  I had not been there the week before and I try to go every other week.


----------



## runnerchicki

Marilyn Norgart said:


> cut my dandelion soap--very pretty light yellow and the smell is great--now need to wait a few days to try one of the ends



I live in Arizona and have yet to see a dandelion - I'm going to have to buy them dried. Can't wait to hear what you think of it after you try the soap.


----------



## Kari Howie

runnerchicki said:


> Today I cut two soaps.
> 
> 1) Beer soap #2 - I got some air bubbles in the top layer but I’ll just pretend I did that on purpose to look like foam.  I lightened the top with satin white mica so I don’t know how if the vanillin will overtake it or not. We shall see. I'm hoping that this batch comes out okay. I used my favorite milk stout for the beer. I'm not very good at swirling yet - I just did a chopstick swirl.
> 
> 2) Made my basic recipe with lard. First time I’ve soaped with lard. I think this will be my swirling recipe! I now have my tests of basic recipe w/palm, basic recipe w/tallow, and basic recipe with lard all curing so I can compare them side by side. Maybe I should do one with both lard and tallow just to be thorough.
> 
> I tried to do a ghost swirl. Another chopstick swirl. You can sort of see it, but the higher water portion got kind of bubbly looking - probably got too hot? You can totally tell by looking at the tops which part was water discounted. It is smoother and creamy. The other looks a bit buggly.   I had a hard time managing the temperature during the gel. I'm not entirely sure the discounted portion didn't gel a bit. I still think it looks pretty and it was just for funsies. I’m going to try it again at some point. I’m really loving all white soaps.


I love your beer soap. It looks just like Guinness Stout!


----------



## runnerchicki

Kari Howie said:


> I love your beer soap. It looks just like Guinness Stout!


Thank you! You are close - I used Left Hand Milk Stout which is my most favorite beer to drink. It pained me a little to put a bottle in soap, but I'm so curious to see how a beer soap performs. My first batch was a fail.  Operator error. I'm still learning.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

runnerchicki said:


> Thank you! You are close - I used Left Hand Milk Stout which is my most favorite beer to drink. It pained me a little to put a bottle in soap, but I'm so curious to see how a beer soap performs. My first batch was a fail.  Operator error. I'm still learning.



Beer soap is amazing--its a favorite for most of my friends--to early to know what the customers think


----------



## msunnerstood

Apparently im not doing anything soapy today because as I was melting my oils to make my first ever batch of cream soap I realized I used the rest of my KOH for laundry soap.  No One and I mean no one in my area sells any kind of lye so I'll have to visit the great land of Amazon on a 2 day journey to acquire some.


----------



## runnerchicki

msunnerstood said:


> Apparently im not doing anything soapy today because as I was melting my oils to make my first ever batch of cream soap I realized I used the rest of my KOH for laundry soap.  No One and I mean no one in my area sells any kind of lye so I'll have to visit the great land of Amazon on a 2 day journey to acquire some.


Oh no - that's painfully frustrating! Thank goodness for Amazon though - they do ship quickly!


----------



## msunnerstood

runnerchicki said:


> Oh no - that's painfully frustrating! Thank goodness for Amazon though - they do ship quickly!



They need to get on this drone thing and start shipping one day


----------



## MGM

Mooicle said:


> Will you post a picture after cutting?


Thanks for asking! Here it is!


----------



## Dawni

No soapy thing today although I did infuse rose petals and rose petal powder, which I will sometimes use as SF.... But I made lotion bars again, this time scented ones.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

msunnerstood said:


> Apparently im not doing anything soapy today because as I was melting my oils to make my first ever batch of cream soap I realized I used the rest of my KOH for laundry soap.  No One and I mean no one in my area sells any kind of lye so I'll have to visit the great land of Amazon on a 2 day journey to acquire some.



I have had plenty of times where I had to stop and run to the store cuz I don't have enough of something.  luckily I live in an area that sells lye in the hdw store not koh though.  bummer.  good luck with the cream soap--is it a liquid soap then?


----------



## earlene

I have concluded that my salt soap at 15 months of age is not drying to my skin in Hawaiian Humidity.  I used it a few times since our arrival for showering and bathing and once to shave my legs.  When I tested it a year ago in the same climate (different Islands), it was still quite young and too drying on my skin.  When I return (we begin our flight home the evening of the 30th) I will test the soap, first in Texas, then at home in Illinois and see if there is a difference in how my skin feels with subsequent uses in the different environments.


----------



## msunnerstood

Marilyn Norgart said:


> I have had plenty of times where I had to stop and run to the store cuz I don't have enough of something.  luckily I live in an area that sells lye in the hdw store not koh though.  bummer.  good luck with the cream soap--is it a liquid soap then?


Not really liquid. Its more like a thick lotion only its soap


----------



## Rune

I made a soap with soy wax for the very first time. Or well, my soy wax is not pure, but also have palm wax in it, 20% palm wax I think it was. The supplier sent me the wrong type of soy wax. I was so nervous, i sort of expected a full seize immediately, or something like that. But it did not do it. It thickened, yes, and suddenly rapidly. But I added some water and it loosened up again so that I could work with it. I think my stickblender is way too powerful as well, even on the lowest setting. I did short bursts, but forgot to handstir in between. I wanted emulsion, which it was before it started to thicken on me. I ended up with thick trace. But, it was manageable for the time I needed (I do work very fast and leave a mess like no other), and I could have used longer time, actually. That is a big improvement from what I'm used to. I have used a vegetable lard kind of mixed product that really does seize up in an instant. Soy wax was way better. I actually could swirl the top with a chopstick. And that is truly amazing, since I have never been able to do things like that before.

I think soy wax can work really well. If I buy the cheapest ever slow working plastic stickblender, it would make it easier not to overmix. 
I used the soy wax at 22,12% of the recipe. And had a 40% lye solution. My colors were mixed with water, and I added extra water to the uncolored part after it thickened. Plus EDTA was dissolved in water. All in all it had more water than the 40% lye solution. I soaped relatively hot, my oils were around 45 celsius and my lue 57 celsius (I was a little impatient to get started, so the lye was a little hotter than I originally wanted). 

When I melted the oils together, it did take some heat for the soy wax to melt. But I did measure the temperature where my oils began to solidify again. And that was 32 degrees celsius. So, next time I will try to soap cooler, at 35 degrees celsius, and use a weaker lye solution (more water), reduce the amount of castor oil (I had 7,7%), remove the teaspoon of kaolin clay, remove the 1/2 teaspoon of sugar, and see if I get a more fluid batter. I know I can get stearic spots when soaping colder, but I don't bother too much about that.

I wonder one thing. I had a small rest of rice bran oil, and I have never soaped with it before (I bought it for soap but used it for cooking instead). I used 9,62% rice bran oil and the rest was refined olive oil and castor for my soft oils. What I wonder is if anybody know if rice bran oil can contribute to thickening of the batter? I mean, compared to refined olive oil, which is said to be one of the slowest to trace. Is rice bran oil quicker tracing? I want to try rice bran oil in much higher percentage, just to see how I like the final soap. Here, it is twice the price of olive oil, and I have only seen it in one shop, that is not even a grocery store but more like a dollar store type. It is definately not a common oil at all.  But, it has more palmitic acid than olive oil, and since I can't find anything else that stinking red palm oil in this country (which I won't use), I want as much palmitic acid as possible without using palm oil (yes, I have not forgot that my soy wax have some palm in it).

I have high hopes for soy wax as a replacement for hard oils (which in this country is non-existing). I want to try even higher percentage of soy wax in a recipe, but don't dare before I have learned to work with it in a better way. My soy wax thatjust contains palm wax will probably never work the same as 100% soy wax anyway. But I have to use up what I have before buying anything else.

Since my soy wax have 20% (if I remember correctly) of palm wax in it, I had to mail the company Cargill and ask if they had sap.values for it. I got an answer with roughly sap.values, which seems to be very close to the listing for soy wax in lye calculators, so I could just use that. BUT, the guy at Cargill told me something strange, an asked me to explain how I could use this for soaping. So, I will see if I find anything unusual or strange or any problems with my soap, and then reply to him + ask him if I can post in this forum what he said.

Now I will go online and buy a new stickblender. I will look for a "worst in test" model, a flimsy plastic one that hardly spins. I think it would make the world a little easier if I could keep my nuclear powerhouse of a stickblender out of the soap bowl. But I will definately keep it, it is very good for liquid soap or anything slow tracing. Very good for hot process as well. But too good for the delicate cold process.

By the way, if anybody are desperately looking for a black afghan scent, Vanilla Oud from Eroma in Australia is, as I can judge, pure black afghan, which is a type of arabic mukhallath (perfume oil). I was sooo pleasantly surprised when I opened the bottle and had a sniff, it was finally the mukhallath type of scent I have been looking all over the world for (but I had it, stupid me have just not opened all my bottles). The pleasant surprise soon became disappointment. The scent is really nice and all that, very arabic and exotic. But, it is very smoky. Black afghan is supposed to be smoky, and of course Vanilla Oud was too. I like the smell of smoky scents, but I can't tolerate them, I get headache. So I had to find something to dillute it with. I used it in my soap, but mixed it with a scent called Oud, Amber & Musk (if I remember right), a more to me fruity type of smell. I'm not sure if I like the two combined or not. I will judge after some curing. Unfortunately it was still smoky. We'll see how it turns out in the end. I didn't like my colors either (dull and too similar and too mixed together and too weak colors, and my mica lines seemed to disappear), but I hope for a pleasant surprise when cutting. After all, the color is not the most important at the moment. It was more important to make a soap that does not mess out the sink with colored lather, and it is way more important right now how to soap feels, how it lathers, which type of later etc. Colors and design can easily be changed for the better in the future. It is much harder to nail a recipe that works how I would like it to. So that is the number one priority at the moment. I hope it will turn out beyond perfect with lots of shaving foam like lather, but we'll see. 

And again, it became a tooooo long post with almost no content other than chit-chat. Well, well, another area where I need to make improvements. 

Happy soaping, folks!


----------



## Fiona Robertson

Rune said:


> I made a soap with soy wax for the very first time. Or well, my soy wax is not pure, but also have palm wax in it, 20% palm wax I think it was. The supplier sent me the wrong type of soy wax. I was so nervous, i sort of expected a full seize immediately, or something like that. But it did not do it. It thickened, yes, and suddenly rapidly. But I added some water and it loosened up again so that I could work with it. I think my stickblender is way too powerful as well, even on the lowest setting. I did short bursts, but forgot to handstir in between. I wanted emulsion, which it was before it started to thicken on me. I ended up with thick trace. But, it was manageable for the time I needed (I do work very fast and leave a mess like no other), and I could have used longer time, actually. That is a big improvement from what I'm used to. I have used a vegetable lard kind of mixed product that really does seize up in an instant. Soy wax was way better. I actually could swirl the top with a chopstick. And that is truly amazing, since I have never been able to do things like that before.
> 
> I think soy wax can work really well. If I buy the cheapest ever slow working plastic stickblender, it would make it easier not to overmix.
> I used the soy wax at 22,12% of the recipe. And had a 40% lye solution. My colors were mixed with water, and I added extra water to the uncolored part after it thickened. Plus EDTA was dissolved in water. All in all it had more water than the 40% lye solution. I soaped relatively hot, my oils were around 45 celsius and my lue 57 celsius (I was a little impatient to get started, so the lye was a little hotter than I originally wanted).
> 
> When I melted the oils together, it did take some heat for the soy wax to melt. But I did measure the temperature where my oils began to solidify again. And that was 32 degrees celsius. So, next time I will try to soap cooler, at 35 degrees celsius, and use a weaker lye solution (more water), reduce the amount of castor oil (I had 7,7%), remove the teaspoon of kaolin clay, remove the 1/2 teaspoon of sugar, and see if I get a more fluid batter. I know I can get stearic spots when soaping colder, but I don't bother too much about that.
> 
> I wonder one thing. I had a small rest of rice bran oil, and I have never soaped with it before (I bought it for soap but used it for cooking instead). I used 9,62% rice bran oil and the rest was refined olive oil and castor for my soft oils. What I wonder is if anybody know if rice bran oil can contribute to thickening of the batter? I mean, compared to refined olive oil, which is said to be one of the slowest to trace. Is rice bran oil quicker tracing? I want to try rice bran oil in much higher percentage, just to see how I like the final soap. Here, it is twice the price of olive oil, and I have only seen it in one shop, that is not even a grocery store but more like a dollar store type. It is definately not a common oil at all.  But, it has more palmitic acid than olive oil, and since I can't find anything else that stinking red palm oil in this country (which I won't use), I want as much palmitic acid as possible without using palm oil (yes, I have not forgot that my soy wax have some palm in it).
> 
> I have high hopes for soy wax as a replacement for hard oils (which in this country is non-existing). I want to try even higher percentage of soy wax in a recipe, but don't dare before I have learned to work with it in a better way. My soy wax thatjust contains palm wax will probably never work the same as 100% soy wax anyway. But I have to use up what I have before buying anything else.
> 
> Since my soy wax have 20% (if I remember correctly) of palm wax in it, I had to mail the company Cargill and ask if they had sap.values for it. I got an answer with roughly sap.values, which seems to be very close to the listing for soy wax in lye calculators, so I could just use that. BUT, the guy at Cargill told me something strange, an asked me to explain how I could use this for soaping. So, I will see if I find anything unusual or strange or any problems with my soap, and then reply to him + ask him if I can post in this forum what he said.
> 
> Now I will go online and buy a new stickblender. I will look for a "worst in test" model, a flimsy plastic one that hardly spins. I think it would make the world a little easier if I could keep my nuclear powerhouse of a stickblender out of the soap bowl. But I will definately keep it, it is very good for liquid soap or anything slow tracing. Very good for hot process as well. But too good for the delicate cold process.
> 
> By the way, if anybody are desperately looking for a black afghan scent, Vanilla Oud from Eroma in Australia is, as I can judge, pure black afghan, which is a type of arabic mukhallath (perfume oil). I was sooo pleasantly surprised when I opened the bottle and had a sniff, it was finally the mukhallath type of scent I have been looking all over the world for (but I had it, stupid me have just not opened all my bottles). The pleasant surprise soon became disappointment. The scent is really nice and all that, very arabic and exotic. But, it is very smoky. Black afghan is supposed to be smoky, and of course Vanilla Oud was too. I like the smell of smoky scents, but I can't tolerate them, I get headache. So I had to find something to dillute it with. I used it in my soap, but mixed it with a scent called Oud, Amber & Musk (if I remember right), a more to me fruity type of smell. I'm not sure if I like the two combined or not. I will judge after some curing. Unfortunately it was still smoky. We'll see how it turns out in the end. I didn't like my colors either (dull and too similar and too mixed together and too weak colors, and my mica lines seemed to disappear), but I hope for a pleasant surprise when cutting. After all, the color is not the most important at the moment. It was more important to make a soap that does not mess out the sink with colored lather, and it is way more important right now how to soap feels, how it lathers, which type of later etc. Colors and design can easily be changed for the better in the future. It is much harder to nail a recipe that works how I would like it to. So that is the number one priority at the moment. I hope it will turn out beyond perfect with lots of shaving foam like lather, but we'll see.
> 
> And again, it became a tooooo long post with almost no content other than chit-chat. Well, well, another area where I need to make improvements.
> 
> Happy soaping, folks!




Would love to know what the man from Cargill said to you  I also found that I got a thick trace very quickly when mixing the soy wax with 40 % lye so maybe you don't need to buy another blender but can just hand stir?


----------



## runnerchicki

I won't have time to soap till this weekend. So today the only soapy thing I did was pick up a bar from each and every batch curing to pet it a bit and sniff it to enjoy the fragrance. For today, it was enough.


----------



## Rune

I will make an own post writing what he said. I must just ask him first if that is okey for him. And then I must test my soap that is in the mold right now, to see if I see any "unusual behaviour" that can come from partially hydrogenated vegetable oils in soy wax, as he had experienced. I don't know what to look for, and it might not appear right away, if at all, I don't know. I probably will cut it tomorrow, and impatient as I am, I will test it the same day, or the day after. And write back to him, and write a post here.

Yes, I probably can hand stir. I did start to do that today, but got impatient and gave it a couple of bursts with the blender. But I probably could have just hand stirred, yes. I have already bought a new blender. I found a really cheap plastic one, 200 watts for 9,30 GBP included shipping (I calculated from NOK to GBP). I found one with just 150 watts, but it was more expensive. It was so cheap that it really was not an investment, and I think I need a less powerful blender anyway, it would make things easier in the future, I hope. 

I will use more water next time. I imagine the 40% lye solution made it trace quicker, since many experience just that (but some the opposite). It loosened up when I added more water, so I guess a not so strong lye solution will make it easier to work with. But it was not impossible today, compared to what I am used to. I could not make a landscape soap or anything fancy and time consuming like that (I'm too clumsy and messy for it anyway, so not a big deal), but I would like to experience for once a soap that does not suddenly thicken, and thicken and thicken and I have to run to get it in the mold quick enough. I did really not have to run as fast today, but I did it anyway, just in case it would seize. I am used to that sort of rapid thickening, so bad that you can turn the bowl upside down and nothing comes out. But the final soaps have ended up fine. It really never got to that seizing point today, so I can't complain to much. Next time with more water, lower temperature and hand stirring only, and small changes in the recipe, that will probably do the trick. Unless I'm unhappy with the final soap and have to start a new recipe from scratch, again. But I think it will be fairly good as it is. At least I hope so.

My last soap, I actually did hand stir, and just a little bit. Even then, it suddenly and very rapidly thickened. That was seriously the most stressful soap ever. They changed the recipe of the vegetable lard I used in a high percentage, and I think the new recipe was even worse than the old one. I can't use that fat anymore because of the new recipe. The old one was full of shea, but now it is full of coconut and rapeseed oil, and I don't know the sap. value anymore. Anyway I bought that fat and soaped with it, not realizing the new recipe. Holy macaroni! That was stressful, and with only a small amount of hand stirring. But soap it became anyway, fully usable and quite good looking as well. But such rapidly thickening impossible soap batter are not too fun.

I have heard others find soy wax impossible and rapidly thickening. For example Wicked Lee Goods on Youtube, she said she had tried soy wax, and that it was good in theory, but not so good in real life, it thickened up for her. Others find it totally fine. I don't have too much choice other than to use it, if it thickens or not, since any other hard oils are unavailable around here. If soy wax don't work too well, I will have to make it work.


----------



## Kari Howie

I don't know if y'all remember me bewailing the stench of my aloe vera soap batter that I made this past Monday, but I am very pleased to report that my finished soap bars don't stink at all. In fact they actually smell like the essential oils I put in there. I'm so happy!


----------



## Reney Yeater

Today I experimented with 2 new techniques. First, I am attempting a rimmed soap. I do not have a slab cutter so it took a lot more effort to cut the thin slabs than it could have. However, it is done and setting up. Second, I had made some cute mp unicorns and polar bears that I wanted to add to the tops of bars in a slab mold. Well, the soap was a bit thin and my critters began to sink. Now I have 'hidden unicorn' & 'hidden polar bear' soaps! Cutting them will be interesting, lol!


----------



## msunnerstood

I am FINALLY making cream soap tonight!!


----------



## Kari Howie

msunnerstood said:


> I am FINALLY making cream soap tonight!!


I’m excited!


----------



## msunnerstood

Kari Howie said:


> I’m excited!



Me too, but it took FOREVER to get to trace. I dont normally let my lye water cool down below the oil temperature but I did this time because i was watching a video for guidance. next time I wont because it took a long time for the soap to get back to a good cooking temp.its on its 2nd 30 minute cook now


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Kari Howie said:


> I don't know if y'all remember me bewailing the stench of my aloe vera soap batter that I made this past Monday, but I am very pleased to report that my finished soap bars don't stink at all. In fact they actually smell like the essential oils I put in there. I'm so happy!  View attachment 40647


Oh, happy to hear that it worked out.  The soap looks good.



Rune said:


> I made a soap with soy wax for the very first time. Or well, my soy wax is not pure, but also have palm wax in it, 20% palm wax I think it was. The supplier sent me the wrong type of soy wax. I was so nervous, i sort of expected a full seize immediately, or something like that. But it did not do it. It thickened, yes, and suddenly rapidly. But I added some water and it loosened up again so that I could work with it. I think my stickblender is way too powerful as well, even on the lowest setting. I did short bursts, but forgot to handstir in between. I wanted emulsion, which it was before it started to thicken on me. I ended up with thick trace. But, it was manageable for the time I needed (I do work very fast and leave a mess like no other), and I could have used longer time, actually. That is a big improvement from what I'm used to. I have used a vegetable lard kind of mixed product that really does seize up in an instant. Soy wax was way better. I actually could swirl the top with a chopstick. And that is truly amazing, since I have never been able to do things like that before.
> 
> I think soy wax can work really well. If I buy the cheapest ever slow working plastic stickblender, it would make it easier not to overmix.
> I used the soy wax at 22,12% of the recipe. And had a 40% lye solution. My colors were mixed with water, and I added extra water to the uncolored part after it thickened. Plus EDTA was dissolved in water. All in all it had more water than the 40% lye solution. I soaped relatively hot, my oils were around 45 celsius and my lue 57 celsius (I was a little impatient to get started, so the lye was a little hotter than I originally wanted).
> 
> When I melted the oils together, it did take some heat for the soy wax to melt. But I did measure the temperature where my oils began to solidify again. And that was 32 degrees celsius. So, next time I will try to soap cooler, at 35 degrees celsius, and use a weaker lye solution (more water), reduce the amount of castor oil (I had 7,7%), remove the teaspoon of kaolin clay, remove the 1/2 teaspoon of sugar, and see if I get a more fluid batter. I know I can get stearic spots when soaping colder, but I don't bother too much about that.
> 
> I wonder one thing. I had a small rest of rice bran oil, and I have never soaped with it before (I bought it for soap but used it for cooking instead). I used 9,62% rice bran oil and the rest was refined olive oil and castor for my soft oils. What I wonder is if anybody know if rice bran oil can contribute to thickening of the batter? I mean, compared to refined olive oil, which is said to be one of the slowest to trace. Is rice bran oil quicker tracing? I want to try rice bran oil in much higher percentage, just to see how I like the final soap. Here, it is twice the price of olive oil, and I have only seen it in one shop, that is not even a grocery store but more like a dollar store type. It is definately not a common oil at all.  But, it has more palmitic acid than olive oil, and since I can't find anything else that stinking red palm oil in this country (which I won't use), I want as much palmitic acid as possible without using palm oil (yes, I have not forgot that my soy wax have some palm in it).
> 
> I have high hopes for soy wax as a replacement for hard oils (which in this country is non-existing). I want to try even higher percentage of soy wax in a recipe, but don't dare before I have learned to work with it in a better way. My soy wax thatjust contains palm wax will probably never work the same as 100% soy wax anyway. But I have to use up what I have before buying anything else.
> 
> Since my soy wax have 20% (if I remember correctly) of palm wax in it, I had to mail the company Cargill and ask if they had sap.values for it. I got an answer with roughly sap.values, which seems to be very close to the listing for soy wax in lye calculators, so I could just use that. BUT, the guy at Cargill told me something strange, an asked me to explain how I could use this for soaping. So, I will see if I find anything unusual or strange or any problems with my soap, and then reply to him + ask him if I can post in this forum what he said.
> 
> Now I will go online and buy a new stickblender. I will look for a "worst in test" model, a flimsy plastic one that hardly spins. I think it would make the world a little easier if I could keep my nuclear powerhouse of a stickblender out of the soap bowl. But I will definately keep it, it is very good for liquid soap or anything slow tracing. Very good for hot process as well. But too good for the delicate cold process.
> 
> By the way, if anybody are desperately looking for a black afghan scent, Vanilla Oud from Eroma in Australia is, as I can judge, pure black afghan, which is a type of arabic mukhallath (perfume oil). I was sooo pleasantly surprised when I opened the bottle and had a sniff, it was finally the mukhallath type of scent I have been looking all over the world for (but I had it, stupid me have just not opened all my bottles). The pleasant surprise soon became disappointment. The scent is really nice and all that, very arabic and exotic. But, it is very smoky. Black afghan is supposed to be smoky, and of course Vanilla Oud was too. I like the smell of smoky scents, but I can't tolerate them, I get headache. So I had to find something to dillute it with. I used it in my soap, but mixed it with a scent called Oud, Amber & Musk (if I remember right), a more to me fruity type of smell. I'm not sure if I like the two combined or not. I will judge after some curing. Unfortunately it was still smoky. We'll see how it turns out in the end. I didn't like my colors either (dull and too similar and too mixed together and too weak colors, and my mica lines seemed to disappear), but I hope for a pleasant surprise when cutting. After all, the color is not the most important at the moment. It was more important to make a soap that does not mess out the sink with colored lather, and it is way more important right now how to soap feels, how it lathers, which type of later etc. Colors and design can easily be changed for the better in the future. It is much harder to nail a recipe that works how I would like it to. So that is the number one priority at the moment. I hope it will turn out beyond perfect with lots of shaving foam like lather, but we'll see.
> 
> And again, it became a tooooo long post with almost no content other than chit-chat. Well, well, another area where I need to make improvements.
> 
> Happy soaping, folks!


I have a good attention span and your long posts are fine with me.


----------



## Kari Howie

Mobjack Bay said:


> I have a good attention span and your long posts are fine with me.





Mobjack Bay said:


> Oh, happy to hear that it worked out.  The soap looks good.


Thanks! It’s a bit rustic with the ground oatmeal and calendula, but it’s what I was in the mood for.


----------



## Dawni

Kari Howie said:


> Thanks! It’s a bit rustic with the ground oatmeal and calendula, but it’s what I was in the mood for.


But it's good! 

I just received my shipment of mango butter... Saved up for it, since it's triple my price of cocoa butter per kilo, double my shea. But I'm excited.. I've used up the small quantity I had and we love it in lotion bars and balms, and just plain slathered on..

Maybe I'll make a batch or two of soap with it to see what it's like in there.


----------



## msunnerstood

Dawni said:


> But it's good!
> 
> I just received my shipment of mango butter... Saved up for it, since it's triple my price of cocoa butter per kilo, double my shea. But I'm excited.. I've used up the small quantity I had and we love it in lotion bars and balms, and just plain slathered on..
> 
> Maybe I'll make a batch or two of soap with it to see what it's like in there.


I use mango butter in soap and in body butter and I love it


----------



## penelopejane

Rune said:


> I made a soap with soy wax for the very first time. Or well, my soy wax is not pure, but also have palm wax in it, 20% palm wax I think it was. The supplier sent me the wrong type of soy wax. I was so nervous, i sort of expected a full seize immediately, or something like that. But it did not do it. It thickened, yes, and suddenly rapidly. But I added some water and it loosened up again so that I could work with it. I think my stickblender is way too powerful as well, even on the lowest setting. I did short bursts, but forgot to handstir in between. I wanted emulsion, which it was before it started to thicken on me. I ended up with thick trace. But, it was manageable for the time I needed (I do work very fast and leave a mess like no other), and I could have used longer time, actually. That is a big improvement from what I'm used to. I have used a vegetable lard kind of mixed product that really does seize up in an instant. Soy wax was way better. I actually could swirl the top with a chopstick. And that is truly amazing, since I have never been able to do things like that before.
> 
> I think soy wax can work really well. If I buy the cheapest ever slow working plastic stickblender, it would make it easier not to overmix.
> I used the soy wax at 22,12% of the recipe. And had a 40% lye solution. My colors were mixed with water, and I added extra water to the uncolored part after it thickened. Plus EDTA was dissolved in water. All in all it had more water than the 40% lye solution. I soaped relatively hot, my oils were around 45 celsius and my lue 57 celsius (I was a little impatient to get started, so the lye was a little hotter than I originally wanted).
> 
> When I melted the oils together, it did take some heat for the soy wax to melt. But I did measure the temperature where my oils began to solidify again. And that was 32 degrees celsius. So, next time I will try to soap cooler, at 35 degrees celsius, and use a weaker lye solution (more water), reduce the amount of castor oil (I had 7,7%), remove the teaspoon of kaolin clay, remove the 1/2 teaspoon of sugar, and see if I get a more fluid batter. I know I can get stearic spots when soaping colder, but I don't bother too much about that.
> 
> I wonder one thing. I had a small rest of rice bran oil, and I have never soaped with it before (I bought it for soap but used it for cooking instead). I used 9,62% rice bran oil and the rest was refined olive oil and castor for my soft oils. What I wonder is if anybody know if rice bran oil can contribute to thickening of the batter? I mean, compared to refined olive oil, which is said to be one of the slowest to trace. Is rice bran oil quicker tracing? I want to try rice bran oil in much higher percentage, just to see how I like the final soap. Here, it is twice the price of olive oil, and I have only seen it in one shop, that is not even a grocery store but more like a dollar store type. It is definately not a common oil at all.  But, it has more palmitic acid than olive oil, and since I can't find anything else that stinking red palm oil in this country (which I won't use), I want as much palmitic acid as possible without using palm oil (yes, I have not forgot that my soy wax have some palm in it).
> 
> I have high hopes for soy wax as a replacement for hard oils (which in this country is non-existing). I want to try even higher percentage of soy wax in a recipe, but don't dare before I have learned to work with it in a better way. My soy wax thatjust contains palm wax will probably never work the same as 100% soy wax anyway. But I have to use up what I have before buying anything else.
> 
> Since my soy wax have 20% (if I remember correctly) of palm wax in it, I had to mail the company Cargill and ask if they had sap.values for it. I got an answer with roughly sap.values, which seems to be very close to the listing for soy wax in lye calculators, so I could just use that. BUT, the guy at Cargill told me something strange, an asked me to explain how I could use this for soaping. So, I will see if I find anything unusual or strange or any problems with my soap, and then reply to him + ask him if I can post in this forum what he said.
> 
> Now I will go online and buy a new stickblender. I will look for a "worst in test" model, a flimsy plastic one that hardly spins. I think it would make the world a little easier if I could keep my nuclear powerhouse of a stickblender out of the soap bowl. But I will definately keep it, it is very good for liquid soap or anything slow tracing. Very good for hot process as well. But too good for the delicate cold process.
> 
> By the way, if anybody are desperately looking for a black afghan scent, Vanilla Oud from Eroma in Australia is, as I can judge, pure black afghan, which is a type of arabic mukhallath (perfume oil). I was sooo pleasantly surprised when I opened the bottle and had a sniff, it was finally the mukhallath type of scent I have been looking all over the world for (but I had it, stupid me have just not opened all my bottles). The pleasant surprise soon became disappointment. The scent is really nice and all that, very arabic and exotic. But, it is very smoky. Black afghan is supposed to be smoky, and of course Vanilla Oud was too. I like the smell of smoky scents, but I can't tolerate them, I get headache. So I had to find something to dillute it with. I used it in my soap, but mixed it with a scent called Oud, Amber & Musk (if I remember right), a more to me fruity type of smell. I'm not sure if I like the two combined or not. I will judge after some curing. Unfortunately it was still smoky. We'll see how it turns out in the end. I didn't like my colors either (dull and too similar and too mixed together and too weak colors, and my mica lines seemed to disappear), but I hope for a pleasant surprise when cutting. After all, the color is not the most important at the moment. It was more important to make a soap that does not mess out the sink with colored lather, and it is way more important right now how to soap feels, how it lathers, which type of later etc. Colors and design can easily be changed for the better in the future. It is much harder to nail a recipe that works how I would like it to. So that is the number one priority at the moment. I hope it will turn out beyond perfect with lots of shaving foam like lather, but we'll see.
> 
> And again, it became a tooooo long post with almost no content other than chit-chat. Well, well, another area where I need to make improvements.
> 
> Happy soaping, folks!


Rice ran oil at high percentages will make your soap soft. Ignore the numbers as they are wrong for olive oil. Aft r 4-6 months olive oil soap will be plenty hard.

You need to soap at at least 40*C with soy wax or your batter will trace (or false trace) too quickly. Try 30% lye concentration. It’s a wax not an oil so I’m not surprised the guy was questioning its use in soap. But it works for some people so it’s worth a try.

Try SBing for 2 seconds then stirring by hand for a tiny bit. Wait and be patient then do it again.

I tested Egyptian Oudh by Eroma. I agree it is awful in CP soap. I don’t think mixing it with anything will save it. I have a tiny tester in my bathroom and am thinking of chucking it (gasp!) rather than using it - it’s that bad


----------



## Kari Howie

Dawni said:


> But it's good!
> 
> I just received my shipment of mango butter... Saved up for it, since it's triple my price of cocoa butter per kilo, double my shea. But I'm excited.. I've used up the small quantity I had and we love it in lotion bars and balms, and just plain slathered on..
> 
> Maybe I'll make a batch or two of soap with it to see what it's like in there.


Thanks, Dawni!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Dawni said:


> we love it in lotion bars



I really need to look into these lotion bars I keep seeing people posting about. quick question though--do they melt in the heat? well 2 quick questions--do you scent them?


----------



## Rune

@penelopejane Thank you so much for those great advices! Then it will be no rice bran oil for me (it is twice as expensive as olive here, so it is not economical to use anyway, but great for cooking).

I don't want false trace, for sure, so I will use temps just over 40*C, and a 30% lye solution. And when I get my new stickblender, the cheapest I could find and with only 1/4 of the watts mine have, I think it will be easier. Short bursts, handstirring, waiting. I must remember that.

I did test my soy wax soap, one endpiece (I dare not to tell that I went straight from the wire cutter and to the sink to test it, no cure time at all). And I really like it! It was a success! Not bleeding, not a horrible or overpowering smell (but not fabulous either), great lather and a nice feeling. Okey, it did not look promising. The end piece looked like a sausage or raw meat. The smell ended up very feminine, and the soap is pink. It was not supposed to be like that at all. But, it is fine, I need a feminine soap to give to my aunt. The smell and the colour matches perfectly. I did get a pleasant surprise when cutting, because it does not look like sausage or meat inside. It is very delicately "swirled" in pink tones. Perfect for my aunt! But definately not supposed to end up like that.

Oh no! I do have Egyptian Oudh! I was sure I did not have it, but I had to double-check by opening a document where I have written down what I have. And it is there I'm very sure I will hate it, floral, yes, I have had enough of that sort. I used one floral smelling soap in the shower today. In my soap stash, I could smell something strong but could not figure out where it came from. But it was a shoe box beside my stash, and there it was, a neon soap with the most horrible smell ever, Coconut Flower from Eroma. It must be the stronges scent they have. I did not use much of it, and my soap stinks like an air freshener (toilet air freshener!). That soap seized so badly, because I found out I should use some stearic acid, 20% (!). Yes, you can imagine what happened, it was cold process. So I had to dump it in the microwave and heat it to almost boiling. It was probably around 100 degrees C. Did the smell flash off? Nope, not at all. It does not faint either by curing. The lid on the shoebox had a gap, so it is not airtight. I forgot about the soap, and it have been sitting there for months and months, plus cured out in the open air for a long time before that. Still smelling just as strong. Perhaps not as bad as before, since I could use it in the shower. I just had to find some use for it. Coconut Flower does not smell any coconut, just toilet cleaner flowers. I read the description on Egyptian Oudh, and it has floral and woody notes with powdery jasmine, according to the description. Yes, I do believe you. Luckily I don't have a big bottle of it (as I do with Coconut Flower, since it was on sale).

Why did I buy it? Because I bought every scent from Eroma that have oudh. So I just saw oudh in the title and straight in the shopping cart it went. I don't think I even read the description.

Another one that is horrible (and I unfortunately have a big bottle of) is Italian Spiced Chocolate (if I remember the name correct). Yes, it was on sale and almost for free. I should have thought about why it was on sale. Probably since it was horrible.

But Vanilla Oud, as I mentioned in another post somewhere, that one is lovely (if you can handle smoky scents without getting headache). I have not used it straight up in soap, but diluted it. From the bottle it smells wonderful! (if you like arabic style of scents. I'm not sure it is a vanilla fragrance, I would not call it that. Moroccan Escape is also very, very nice, after a long cure. Not immediately, it is overpowering in a bad way.


----------



## Dawni

Oudh is one of those things... Like sea urchin.. It's an acquired taste.. One that I've not really acquired much despite living in the middle east for half my life lol. Some are quite nice, in small doses, but when the wearer practically bathes in it..... Ugh.


Marilyn Norgart said:


> I really need to look into these lotion bars I keep seeing people posting about. quick question though--do they melt in the heat? well 2 quick questions--do you scent them?


I didn't scent my first batch. It's posted in the bath n body forum. The lavender infused sweet almond oil I used took care of that. Quite nice but draggy. I figured I used either too much beeswax, or too much cocoa butter, or both. 

I just made another batch, with less of both. It's much easier to use.. A few swipes in my palm is enough for Dustin's one leg lol. I haven't tested them in high temps though, coz it's a little cooler here these days, and a little drier... So far so good.

I have yet to see how soft they get, and at what temps would they melt enough to be messy. These ones are scented with lavender, lemon and chamomile, decreasing amounts in that order.


----------



## Rune

This is the soap I made tuesday. It is yellowish some places, because of the disappeared gold mica lines. It is peach pink, not at all how it was supposed to look (it was intented to be red, orange and natural soap colour with green and gold mica lines as a simple bowl swirl). But yes, it became what it became, it does not always go as planned. It became peachy pink after I had to stir in the mica lines that was just floating around the edges of the bowl, but I probably shouldn't have done. It looks rough on the edges and so on, but I will tidy them up later, if I bother. Well, well, it ended up as a very feminine soap that does not have an amazing design out of this world. But, that's fine. I do like it. Probably since it does not look like the disaster I expected. 

I'm not sure if my Romanian brother in law will enjoy them as much as my masculine fragranced soaps that is anything but pink, but I can push them on my aunt. To hand them out on other people are quite difficult in this country. If it is not liquid, commercial soap, they will not use it. That is the mantra around here. But my brother in law from Romania, he is used to handmade soap from his home country. His grandmother was a soapmaker. She made 100% lard soaps from fat she rendered herself. An old fashion soapmaker. 

Today I have not done anything soap related, other than found my Scientific Soapmaking book. I have just read half of it, so I plan to read the next. I probably have to carry the computer outside or hide it somewhere I can't see it, otherwise there will be little reading.


----------



## penelopejane

@Rune
There are people out there who like Egyptian Oudh by eroma. It was recommended to me. To me it has a heavy musty smell. I think the “powdery” in the description is a no no for me. Good luck with your scents.

Their Moroccan spice is lovely but it will discolour to dark brown.
I’ll avoid Italian chocolate - thank you.

Use stearic acid at 2% for a hard but usable bar. Mix it with 3tbls of your recipe oil. Heat it until it melts. Heat your oils to 42*C and mix the SA in watching for separation, heat again if it swirls. Quickly mIx your batter only to emulsion (as it accelerates) and pour. No stearic spots!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Rune said:


> This is the soap I made tuesday.



that is awesome--good job


----------



## SYT

Just washed up soaping bowls etc.  Getting ready to soap in a few days.  Canning our tomatoes for now.


----------



## Chris_S

Just made my first soap since I think February this year mostly just been busy with stuff and helping someone prepare her house to sell.

First loaf mould I forgot to put the fo in and after I out so much effort into the pattern I decided I wasnt going to risk ruining it so iv got my first ever unscented batch! Second loaf mould is half and half sandalwood and pepper and Moroccan spice I was asked for this scent I'm not selling it but I am getting the postage paid for it! 3rd loaf mould was blueberry muffin fo also requested by a friend and 4th was unicorn for the same friends daughters! I messed up the colours so I tried to save it but it accelerated from the fo so was kinda tricky and I stupidly tried to pour it into a loaf mould from a bucket not sure what made me think that was ever going to work so i ended up spooning it into the mould they are all tucked up! Tried a slightly different recipe to try get rid of some of the 2 buckets of palm oil i have left i can smell the blueberry muffin one downstairs and the soaps are all upstairs lol


----------



## Rune

@penelopejane Thank you for your advice 

The strange thing is that I checked the fragrance oil chart an hour ago or so, just to see if I found some new reviews on Eroma scents, and I read your listing for Moroccan Spice, and I thought, hmm, doesn't I have that one? I checked just now, and I do have it! I can't add reviews in that chart before I have a recipe that I have some experience with, since I don't know what exactly what makes thing thicken so fast, is it the fragrance, the oils, the additives, the temperature? I have a better chance of judging how the scent behaves if I have a recipe that I make on a regular basis and know how it is supposed to behave. I think I will be there very soon, hopefully.

I have planned the design of my next soap, with rapeseed wax in addition to soy wax (so it will probably move even quicker). I think I can quickly pour off a some batter and use TD in the main batter, and pour the uncoloured one back into the bowl as a drop swirl, and quickly get it in the mold. Simple and easy that does not take long time at all. I think the discolouration to dark brown will be nice when it is swirled with some lighter brown. Probably not a showstopper of a soap, but it doesn't have to be, and I think it will suit the spicy type of scent. Moroccan Spice, the name is really appealing. 

Okey, now I became so curious I ran out to the other room and grabbed Egyptian Oud and Moroccan Spice. I had not opened Egyptian Oud (do I need to say that I hate that foil thing that seals the bottle? Impossible to get off without spilling everywhere). Oh, I love Egyptian Oud, very lovely. But, I see that it can be very annoying in the long run too. Like headache-maker. Reminds me of some sort of make-up type of smell. I like it, but I don't see where I can use it, since like masculine or unisex scents better. And I will for sure get a headache from it.

Luckily Moroccan Spice was opened already. I can't recall that I have smelled it before, but I guess I have since it was opened. But why haven't I used it before? A mystery. But wow! What a scent! I absolutely love it! Deeply love it! And this one will not give me headache (I can notice such things immediately). But I have to rethink my design. Moroccan Spice is nothing as I imagined it to be. It is much better, and much different. Also feminine, but not as feminine as Egyptian Oudh. I think it deserves better than a simple brown soap. Yes, it does. And I will make my sister a scented candle (which I have promised ages ago). She will love Moroccan Spice. The problem is that I can't make candles. But it can't possibly be more difficult than soap.

Hmm, it reminds me of somthing, this smell. A type of product. I feel I have smelled it before somewhere. In a bathroom setting, perhaps. It is something familiar with it, but I can't figure out what.


----------



## Kiti Williams

Marilyn Norgart said:


> I really need to look into these lotion bars I keep seeing people posting about. quick question though--do they melt in the heat? well 2 quick questions--do you scent them?



Question 1, Not really - if they are left in a hot car, I can't guarantee them,  Question 2, Yes!  I have found that Lavender/Rosemary mix is very popular.


----------



## Chris_S

Rune said:


> @penelopejane Thank you for your advice
> 
> The strange thing is that I checked the fragrance oil chart an hour ago or so, just to see if I found some new reviews on Eroma scents, and I read your listing for Moroccan Spice, and I thought, hmm, doesn't I have that one? I checked just now, and I do have it! I can't add reviews in that chart before I have a recipe that I have some experience with, since I don't know what exactly what makes thing thicken so fast, is it the fragrance, the oils, the additives, the temperature? I have a better chance of judging how the scent behaves if I have a recipe that I make on a regular basis and know how it is supposed to behave. I think I will be there very soon, hopefully.
> 
> I have planned the design of my next soap, with rapeseed wax in addition to soy wax (so it will probably move even quicker). I think I can quickly pour off a some batter and use TD in the main batter, and pour the uncoloured one back into the bowl as a drop swirl, and quickly get it in the mold. Simple and easy that does not take long time at all. I think the discolouration to dark brown will be nice when it is swirled with some lighter brown. Probably not a showstopper of a soap, but it doesn't have to be, and I think it will suit the spicy type of scent. Moroccan Spice, the name is really appealing.
> 
> Okey, now I became so curious I ran out to the other room and grabbed Egyptian Oud and Moroccan Spice. I had not opened Egyptian Oud (do I need to say that I hate that foil thing that seals the bottle? Impossible to get off without spilling everywhere). Oh, I love Egyptian Oud, very lovely. But, I see that it can be very annoying in the long run too. Like headache-maker. Reminds me of some sort of make-up type of smell. I like it, but I don't see where I can use it, since like masculine or unisex scents better. And I will for sure get a headache from it.
> 
> Luckily Moroccan Spice was opened already. I can't recall that I have smelled it before, but I guess I have since it was opened. But why haven't I used it before? A mystery. But wow! What a scent! I absolutely love it! Deeply love it! And this one will not give me headache (I can notice such things immediately). But I have to rethink my design. Moroccan Spice is nothing as I imagined it to be. It is much better, and much different. Also feminine, but not as feminine as Egyptian Oudh. I think it deserves better than a simple brown soap. Yes, it does. And I will make my sister a scented candle (which I have promised ages ago). She will love Moroccan Spice. The problem is that I can't make candles. But it can't possibly be more difficult than soap.
> 
> Hmm, it reminds me of somthing, this smell. A type of product. I feel I have smelled it before somewhere. In a bathroom setting, perhaps. It is something familiar with it, but I can't figure out what.



Candle making is far more than just melt wax add fo and pour it takes alot of time research and to perfect! I would strongly suggest going the route of wax melts instead if you have Facebook I can help you along you way to making good melts but candles have wicks and that just adds a whole other level of testing and that also changes with different sized containers ect and the fo also effects the wick too. I'm not suggesting melts are easy and dont take any testing but it's much more likely you will get closer to good one your first try with the right advice and research! If you want some help with melts inbox me and I'll send you my name to add me to fb and I'll help you out!


----------



## penelopejane

Rune said:


> Oh no! I do have Egyptian Oudh! I was sure I did not have it, but I had to double-check by opening a document where I have written down what I have. And it is there I'm very sure I will hate it, floral, yes, I have had enough of that sort.


Be really careful about relying on the reviews on the FO sellers websites, especially Eroma.  I know for a fact (since they've done it to me) that they don't publish unfavourable reviews and they edit others.  So if you write "Nice scent out of the bottle but doesn't work in CP."  They will edit to "Nice scent".


----------



## Rune

@Chris_S Thank you for your offer to help out with candle or melt making. But, since it is more difficult than just melt wax and add scents, and demands researching, I will not even try. I find soapmaking really difficult, and I don't need anything else that also is difficult. Then I will rather stick to my fiber reactive dyeing (some call it tie-dye, but I don't since I don't use the tie-dye techiques. I have tried, but it is not really my style. I like low-water immersion dyeing, shibori and things like that). It is extremely easy compared to soapmaking, and probably way easier than candlemaking. When or if I in the future find soapmaking easy because of way more experience and knowledge about it, then I can dive in to making candles or melts. I can rather make car air fresheners, which can't be very difficult at all.

@penelopejane Okey, I was not aware of that. But I do know that many companies do just that, so I should have thought. I now understand why some of the scents I have had really good reviews, but when I got it was amazed over how horrible it was. That makes perfect sense since they edit out all the negative reviews. Really unethical to do so, and I would not do it if I had a company. I would rather give a reply under the reviews. I see some companies do just that, and I like it.


----------



## MGM

Hooo boy.
Yikes.



Marilyn Norgart said:


> I really need to look into these lotion bars I keep seeing people posting about. quick question though--do they melt in the heat? well 2 quick questions--do you scent them?


Melting: it all depends on your recipe. You can make soft, or hard. In winter, the firmer ones are a bit of a pain, and you feel like you're rubbing crayons on your skin. So in that case, I melt them down, add some more liquid oils or butters (it's really the beeswax that hardens, although butters add a bit of rigidity) and put them in a tin, and they're balms.
Scent? YES YOU MUST. FO are fine, but this is the time to use your EOs, as they're stay-on products. I have some "muscle bars" that have peppermint and menthol--super tingly. I have another muscle bar with turmeric and black pepper--that one warms up. I bought some chili oil recently and want to try that, but need to be very careful with usage rates, as that one's serious business.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

@Dawni this is the soap I “washed” to get something I like a lot better than the bar on the right.  It’s not for everyone, just those who can appreciate the beauty of a soap bar that looks like mud   They’re colored with a bit too much indigo as well as AC and are not a blue as they appear to be in this photo.


----------



## Dawni

Mobjack Bay said:


> @Dawni this is the soap I “washed” to get something I like a lot better than the bar on the right.  It’s not for everyone, just those who can appreciate the beauty of a soap bar that looks like mud   They’re colored with a bit too much indigo as well as AC and are not a blue as they appear to be in this photo.
> 
> View attachment 40697


Nice though.. I see a moon in that one that's facing front. So it's more grey is it? I like mud.. Stone.. Sand.. Don't know yet about dirt looking soap lol I've yet to make one


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Now that you said that, I see the moon, too!  This soap looks like surprisingly like the “mud flat” surface in an estuary after the tide goes out.


----------



## Chris_S

Just unmoulded last nights soap only got home an hour ago at 11pm so decided not to cut them and just leave them till tomorrow. I also wrote a new recipe this morning to try for the next batch iv got planned to do beginning of next week!


----------



## semplice

I ordered some new fragrances, but I think I should have researched the company more thoroughly. Oh well, I’m hoping for the best!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

cut soap from yesterday.  a carrot bar that is more dk tan than orange and a dandelion soap that looks like a stick of butter.  they are both unscented and uncolored.  poured a strainer soap a bit ago and am getting ready to try a lilac soap


----------



## Nanette

I ordered supplies and picked up supplies and trolled the soap forum...


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Marilyn Norgart said:


> cut soap from yesterday.  a carrot bar that is more dk tan than orange and a dandelion soap that looks like a stick of butter.  they are both unscented and uncolored.  poured a strainer soap a bit ago and am getting ready to try a lilac soap


The stick of butter soap sounds nice.  I would like to make dandelion soap, but I haven’t noticed any in our yard


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Mobjack Bay said:


> The stick of butter soap sounds nice.  I would like to make dandelion soap, but I haven’t noticed any in our yard



in Minnesota they are mainly a spring thing.  this is the second dandie soap I have made. the first one I used orange 10x and lemon in it and it was a darker yellow.  just made them both in the last week and it seems to be a nice soap cant wait for the cure


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Marilyn Norgart said:


> in Minnesota they are mainly a spring thing.  this is the second dandie soap I have made. the first one I used orange 10x and lemon in it and it was a darker yellow.  just made them both in the last week and it seems to be a nice soap cant wait for the cure



I will be ready for them next spring!


----------



## earlene

We returned from Hawaii a couple of days ago, well really less than a day & a half ago.  And we've been playing catch up on the sleep.  Tomorrow I plan that granddaughter & I will be trimming the soap we made in July.  We cut it all before we left, but left the fine clean up work to our return.  I'll be staying here about another week before going home, so doubt I'll be making any soap for at least another couple of weeks.  But I am looking forward to at least doing some beveling tomorrow and setting some of it out to cure a bit before I leave.  In my car, I have a couple of small racks I bought from a de-stash while we were at the soap conference, so I'll set those up somewhere here for at least a bit of air flow.


----------



## Dawni

Rebatched some of my recent leftover soap bits. I had enough for two bars split between 170g. Fresh soap is always more fun to melt n "make new" I think.. The harder it gets the more it should be used as confetti, in my opinion.




I like that pale green color from my recent landscape soap.

Also, been working on thinking of a name n logo for myself.. I hadn't originally planned to, but I think I wanna start officially selling to family n friends, and friends of friends maybe by year end. We shall see..


----------



## Kari Howie

Mobjack Bay said:


> @Dawni this is the soap I “washed” to get something I like a lot better than the bar on the right.  It’s not for everyone, just those who can appreciate the beauty of a soap bar that looks like mud   They’re colored with a bit too much indigo as well as AC and are not a blue as they appear to be in this photo.
> 
> View attachment 40697


It looks like a very pretty blue on my phone. Even if it’s not blue I like the shape, bevels, and swirls.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Dawni said:


> Rebatched some of my recent leftover soap bits. I had enough for two bars split between 170g. Fresh soap is always more fun to melt n "make new" I think.. The harder it gets the more it should be used as confetti, in my opinion.
> View attachment 40707
> 
> I like that pale green color from my recent landscape soap.
> 
> Also, been working on thinking of a name n logo for myself.. I hadn't originally planned to, but I think I wanna start officially selling to family n friends, and friends of friends maybe by year end. We shall see..


That’s a real pretty green!


----------



## Kari Howie

Dawni said:


> Rebatched some of my recent leftover soap bits. I had enough for two bars split between 170g. Fresh soap is always more fun to melt n "make new" I think.. The harder it gets the more it should be used as confetti, in my opinion.
> View attachment 40707
> 
> I like that pale green color from my recent landscape soap.
> 
> Also, been working on thinking of a name n logo for myself.. I hadn't originally planned to, but I think I wanna start officially selling to family n friends, and friends of friends maybe by year end. We shall see..


Your rebatches  look great!  And I think you should definitely “make a  name for yourself.”

I got my shrink wrap system from National Shrinkwrap yesterday and practiced on some CP sample slices. Good thing I had a lot of samples because using the heat gun takes a bit of practice...I burned little hole in some of the wraps. But it was so cool to watch the wraps shrink down!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Dawni said:


> Rebatched some of my recent leftover soap bits. I had enough for two bars split between 170g. Fresh soap is always more fun to melt n "make new" I think.. The harder it gets the more it should be used as confetti, in my opinion.
> View attachment 40707
> 
> I like that pale green color from my recent landscape soap.
> 
> Also, been working on thinking of a name n logo for myself.. I hadn't originally planned to, but I think I wanna start officially selling to family n friends, and friends of friends maybe by year end. We shall see..


I didn’t realize/never thought to melt little bits of soap.  Do you melt it in the microwave, a pot on stove, hot water bath?


----------



## Dawni

Mobjack Bay said:


> I didn’t realize/never thought to melt little bits of soap.  Do you melt it in the microwave, a pot on stove, hot water bath?


This one was microwave. Haven't tried the other two. Crock pot takes ages and for some reason never this smooth.... Maybe my impatience. Microwave takes maybe 5mins, stopping in between to stir. Like I said, makes a big difference if the soap is fresh. This one, and some other older ones, was pourable.

Eh. Can't type straight. Tipsy lol.. After a couple of years haha


----------



## Kari Howie

Dawni said:


> This one was microwave. Haven't tried the other two. Crock pot takes ages and for some reason never this smooth.... Maybe my impatience. Microwave takes maybe 5mins, stopping in between to stir. Like I said, makes a big difference if the soap is fresh. This one, and some other older ones, was pourable.
> 
> Eh. Can't type straight. Tipsy lol.. After a couple of years haha


I’ll have to try the microwave next time. The crockpot just gets messy and the soap stays lumpy.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Kari Howie said:


> I’ll have to try the microwave next time. The crockpot just gets messy and the soap stays lumpy.



I grate and melt soap in the crockpot for my sugar scrubs and I use my SB to smooth it out


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Dawni said:


> This one was microwave. Haven't tried the other two. Crock pot takes ages and for some reason never this smooth.... Maybe my impatience. Microwave takes maybe 5mins, stopping in between to stir. Like I said, makes a big difference if the soap is fresh. This one, and some other older ones, was pourable.
> 
> Eh. Can't type straight. Tipsy lol.. After a couple of years haha


Pourable sounds fabulous.  I don’t think I would have enough for the crockpot.  When I’m unhappy with a batch it’s usually a test run that ended up a weird color or texture and not a batch I would want to use in a confetti soap. Thanks @Dawni!


----------



## Saponificarian

Can’t seem to find joy in soaping right now.. too much on my mind. Shopping for FO does seem to give me a rush but whattodo when your Soaping purse is empty? Find a job, fast!!!!


----------



## msunnerstood

Waiting for it to cool down a bit and then Im making soap. My cream soap from the other day is resting nicely but its really hard not to touch it, its going to be a long 4 weeks.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

I poured with 5 colors, I think next time I will only use 3


----------



## LilianNoir

Accidentally "baked" the CP batch I made today. I was so happy with it too. "Triple coffee" soap with coffee liquid, coffee butter and coffee grounds with turkish mocha FO.

But I put the loaf to rest in the (cold) oven because it's the safest cat free place at the moment....and then forgot about it when I put on the oven to make dinner tonight. >.<

So you could say I accomplished two soapy things today: making my first non-water/coffee based soap AND! my first experience ruining a batch

<sigh>

At least it looks pretty.


----------



## penelopejane

LilianNoir said:


> Accidentally "baked" the CP batch I made today. I was so happy with it too. "Triple coffee" soap with coffee liquid, coffee butter and coffee grounds with turkish mocha FO.
> 
> But I put the loaf to rest in the (cold) oven because it's the safest cat free place at the moment....and then forgot about it when I put on the oven to make dinner tonight. >.<
> 
> So you could say I accomplished two soapy things today: making my first non-water/coffee based soap AND! my first experience ruining a batch
> 
> <sigh>
> 
> At least it looks pretty.


Stick a big sign on your oven everytime you put soap inside: SOAP RESTING INSIDE DO NOT TURN ON OVEN.


----------



## msunnerstood

Marilyn Norgart said:


> View attachment 40718
> View attachment 40719
> 
> I poured with 5 colors, I think next time I will only use 3


Pretty!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Rune said:


> I will use more water next time. I imagine the 40% lye solution made it trace quicker, since many experience just that (but some the opposite). It loosened up when I added more water, so I guess a not so strong lye solution will make it easier to work with.
> 
> I have heard others find soy wax impossible and rapidly thickening. For example Wicked Lee Goods on Youtube, she said she had tried soy wax, and that it was good in theory, but not so good in real life, it thickened up for her. Others find it totally fine. I don't have too much choice other than to use it, if it thickens or not, since any other hard oils are unavailable around here. If soy wax don't work too well, I will have to make it work.



I use it all the time ( usually with 28 - 32% lye concentration) and have managed to do all sorts of swirls and designed with it.

Not so today though!  I had my pull through all ready to go, but had to abort the mission because my soap mixture thickened up too quickly.  I wonder if it's the aloe juice - I've been using that a lot lately lately and have had thickening soap ever since.  I did an in the pot swirl instead.  Here's what I had ready to go:


----------



## cerelife

Kari Howie said:


> Here's my soapy thing:  I'm in the middle of making "eczema soap" for my daughter. I'm using coconut, palm, canola, olive, castor oils with a little finely ground calendula and oatmeal. I'm also using chamomile tea for my water and am using the aloe vera gel I laboriously extracted from my poor unsuspecting plants as part of my water substitute. In addition to all that, I am using eentsy, bitsy cut-up shred of Tussah silk in an effort to help my poor daughter. BUT, stupid me, I put the aloe vera gel in the lye water and now it just plain stinks. I don't really care about the brown color it turned, but do any of y'all know if that stench is going to dissipate after cure. I plan on using lavender EO and am hoping that helps. I was also debating whether or not to add another EO, like Roman chamomile or tea tree. I need help. (Oops! I just realized this might not be the place to post this. Answers still welcomed.)


Have you thought about using calamine powder in your soap? My mother has an inflammatory skin condition called Lichen planus and she gets some relief from the soap that I made for her using 1T calamine powder and 1 T colloidal oatmeal ppo. I also use the aloe vera juice from Walmart as 100% of my lye liquid and tussah silk in every batch of _any_ kind of soap that I make. Here's a link to the aloe vera juice:
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Fruit-of-the-Earth-Aloe-Vera-Juice-Original-128-Fl-Oz-1-Count/10314798
I buy my calamine powder from a vendor on Amazon, and I'm very pleased with their product. So much so that I now use it in some other products as well. But keep in mind that this product is coming from India, so shipping time was 2-3 weeks for me. Plus they have several sizes available:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B076YQW8BQ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1


----------



## Dawni

Soap inspection. My salt bars swimming in their own sweat...


----------



## KiwiMoose

Marilyn Norgart said:


> View attachment 40718
> View attachment 40719
> 
> I poured with 5 colors, I think next time I will only use 3


LOVE!!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Dawni said:


> Soap inspection. My salt bars swimming in their own sweat...
> View attachment 40723



what causes the sweat?  I threw mine in one of my closets and I guess I don't pay much attention to it (that fact impresses me) every time I see posts on sweating I go look but haven't seen any sweat yet. I turn on the air if it gets around 80 degrees though and the windows are opened otherwise and its kinda windy here. so maybe that helps? does the sweat just go into the soap then? and what does it do to the cure?



LilianNoir said:


> So you could say I accomplished two soapy things today: making my first non-water/coffee based soap AND! my first experience ruining a batch



the top is so pretty--so what happened to it when you turned the oven on.  how long did it take for you to remember it? would still like to see a cut if you are doing one


----------



## Lin19687

@Dawni doesn't that just kill ya ?  Mine do that too when it is Humid.  I actually do NOT bring them with me to my FM's when it is humid/muggy/soon to rain as they always do that and I can't sell them like that 

edit to say I THOUGHT about soaping but it is super humid out so that never works out for me


----------



## Kari Howie

cerelife said:


> Have you thought about using calamine powder in your soap? My mother has an inflammatory skin condition called Lichen planus and she gets some relief from the soap that I made for her using 1T calamine powder and 1 T colloidal oatmeal ppo. I also use the aloe vera juice from Walmart as 100% of my lye liquid and tussah silk in every batch of _any_ kind of soap that I make. Here's a link to the aloe vera juice:
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Fruit-of-the-Earth-Aloe-Vera-Juice-Original-128-Fl-Oz-1-Count/10314798
> I buy my calamine powder from a vendor on Amazon, and I'm very pleased with their product. So much so that I now use it in some other products as well. But keep in mind that this product is coming from India, so shipping time was 2-3 weeks for me. Plus they have several sizes available:
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B076YQW8BQ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1[/.
> I’ll have to try it. Thanks for the links.


----------



## earlene

Marilyn Norgart said:


> View attachment 40718
> View attachment 40719
> 
> I poured with 5 colors, I think next time I will only use 3


Those are fabulous!  A strainer pour?  I'd love to learn a little bit more about how you achieved these lovely soaps!  Your color choices and the design are really very very nice attractive.



Dawni said:


> Soap inspection. My salt bars swimming in their own sweat...
> View attachment 40723



That's just what my salt soap looked like in Hawaii after it seemed (to me) to have reached its maximum load of water re-absorption.

My theory, and I think it's pretty well based on the evidence of my experiment, is that a well cured salt soap that had reached a point of dryness and kept wrapped and dry in storage (as mine had), will absorb as much water as it has the capacity for, before it starts 'sweating'.  Once that maximum load it reached and it cannot absorb any more water, it will 'sweat' or to be more correct (I think) the additional water it is attracting from the air (since salt has an affinity for water, as does a High CO soap anyway), then the extra water simply beads up on the surface of the soap.

Your salt bars look like they are doing the same thing.

What I found quite interesting was that once my salt bars had cured sufficiently and felt very dry (at around 8 weeks or so if I remember correctly), and I shrink wrapped them (as air-tight as possible) AND I stored them inside a paperboard box where there was no exposure to humidity, they remained dry for the duration.  Even after I carried 2 bars to Hawaii's intense humidity, they remained dry while still wrapped for several days.  Even after opening one of them and setting outside for 24 hours, it still had not absorbed enough ambient water from the air to 'sweat', even though there had been rain in addition to the humidity.  It took another couple of days and more intense exposure to the moisture in the air before it began to bead up like that.  That was one bar.  They other bar sat in my grand daughter's bathroom in Hawaii and did not ever get the beaded water while we were there, until she started using it in the shower.  Just sitting on the bathroom counter for several days exposed was not enough.  

Since we have returned, I have not taken my salt bar out to put it back into use here in Texas.  It's still wrapped in the paper towel in my suitcase where it is staying dry.



Rune said:


> I will make an own post writing what he said. I must just ask him first if that is okey for him. And then I must test my soap that is in the mold right now, to see if I see any "unusual behaviour" that can come from partially hydrogenated vegetable oils in soy wax, as he had experienced. I don't know what to look for, and it might not appear right away, if at all, I don't know. I probably will cut it tomorrow, and impatient as I am, I will test it the same day, or the day after. And write back to him, and write a post here.
> 
> Yes, I probably can hand stir. I did start to do that today, but got impatient and gave it a couple of bursts with the blender. But I probably could have just hand stirred, yes. I have already bought a new blender. I found a really cheap plastic one, 200 watts for 9,30 GBP included shipping (I calculated from NOK to GBP). I found one with just 150 watts, but it was more expensive. It was so cheap that it really was not an investment, and I think I need a less powerful blender anyway, it would make things easier in the future, I hope.
> 
> I will use more water next time. I imagine the 40% lye solution made it trace quicker, since many experience just that (but some the opposite). It loosened up when I added more water, so I guess a not so strong lye solution will make it easier to work with. But it was not impossible today, compared to what I am used to. I could not make a landscape soap or anything fancy and time consuming like that (I'm too clumsy and messy for it anyway, so not a big deal), but I would like to experience for once a soap that does not suddenly thicken, and thicken and thicken and I have to run to get it in the mold quick enough. I did really not have to run as fast today, but I did it anyway, just in case it would seize. I am used to that sort of rapid thickening, so bad that you can turn the bowl upside down and nothing comes out. But the final soaps have ended up fine. It really never got to that seizing point today, so I can't complain to much. Next time with more water, lower temperature and hand stirring only, and small changes in the recipe, that will probably do the trick. Unless I'm unhappy with the final soap and have to start a new recipe from scratch, again. But I think it will be fairly good as it is. At least I hope so.
> 
> My last soap, I actually did hand stir, and just a little bit. Even then, it suddenly and very rapidly thickened. That was seriously the most stressful soap ever. They changed the recipe of the vegetable lard I used in a high percentage, and I think the new recipe was even worse than the old one. I can't use that fat anymore because of the new recipe. The old one was full of shea, but now it is full of coconut and rapeseed oil, and I don't know the sap. value anymore. Anyway I bought that fat and soaped with it, not realizing the new recipe. Holy macaroni! That was stressful, and with only a small amount of hand stirring. But soap it became anyway, fully usable and quite good looking as well. But such rapidly thickening impossible soap batter are not too fun.
> 
> I have heard others find soy wax impossible and rapidly thickening. For example Wicked Lee Goods on Youtube, she said she had tried soy wax, and that it was good in theory, but not so good in real life, it thickened up for her. Others find it totally fine. I don't have too much choice other than to use it, if it thickens or not, since any other hard oils are unavailable around here. If soy wax don't work too well, I will have to make it work.




Rune, this is going to get lost here in this thread.  There are some threads dedicated to the use of soy wax in soap, where this information would really fit well and make it so much easier for future soy wax users (or thinkers-of-using) to find the information.  Or you could start a new thread to report on the use of this particular soy wax, also to make it easier to find in the future.  As one of the soapers here at SMF who has been using soy wax for a while now (two years, I think),  I encourage you to add your experience to one of those threads.

Speaking from my own personal experience, finding topics mingled in long threads like this can be very difficult when I want to go back and reference it at a later date.  Not impossible, but very difficult at times.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

earlene said:


> I'd love to learn a little bit more about how you achieved these lovely soaps!



I used a sewer pipe with a strainer I trimmed (I have 2) and a friend of mine made me a handle out of SS.  with this one I used yellow, orange, blue, pink and I cant for the life of me remember what the other color was (old age) put the strainer at the bottom of the pipe insert funnel in the top of pipe and alternate pouring different colors.  do a google search or even go to M&Ms site--there are some very beautiful ones out there.  I saw one that looked like a cross section of an orange. I need to do some more practice though. but its a fun technique.


----------



## earlene

Thank you, Marilyn.  Yes, the pull-through method.  I have only done it a three or four times myself with the pull through, a couple of times with the pour-through method.  I liked the results I got with the pull-through method best.  But I haven't done it with a round mold.  Your soaps look really gorgeous.

Have you seen the ones done with pickle strainers?  Someone here gave that a try with a round mold and there are some youtube videos on that as well.  I'd never even seen a pickle strainer in my life until soapers started talking about making soap with the pickle strainer.  I had to Google it just to find out what this odd contraption was.

So which strainer made which design?  Just curious.  And how thick was your soap batter when you poured?  I found that if I poured too thin, the colors became muddy, but it I poured too thick, pulling through was more difficult.  It was a fine line trying to decide when to pour the batter.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

earlene said:


> Have you seen the ones done with pickle strainers?



I haven't been able to find a pickle strainer. this strainer cost me $1.29 at the grocery store. the strainer with the handle attached is the one that I used on this pour.  the other one gave me a psychedelic look. I poured a thin trace. I try to move as fast as I can cuz it does cause issues when it thickens up  .  I have been seeing the loaf pours that use a nylon netting bag from fruit that I really want to try but need to do some more research.  thanks for your kind words


----------



## earlene

Marilyn Norgart said:


> I haven't been able to find a pickle strainer. this strainer cost me $1.29 at the grocery store. the strainer with the handle attached is the one that I used on this pour.  the other one gave me a psychedelic look. I poured a thin trace. I try to move as fast as I can cuz it does cause issues when it thickens up  .  I have been seeing the loaf pours that use a nylon netting bag from fruit that I really want to try but need to do some more research.  thanks for your kind words



I used a cuties bag (mandarin oranges) to make my Pink Man Group soap (in my Soapy Photos album) via the pull-through method.  The first time I tried it about a year or so ago, it was a total fail, so I did not try again until this past May.  I had a surprise success with it, but when I tried to improve on it, not as good with the subsequent tries.  The hardest part about that was weighing down the mesh to stay at the bottom of the mold while pouring AND to use for pulling out once the batter was all poured.  I weaved wooden chop sticks on the long sides that fit tightly inside the mold and gear ties inside the short ends of the mold length.  But I think a stainless steel rod of some sort would be heavier and less likely to float up as the batter fills.

I took video of part of the making of that soap, but never did compile a soapmaking video to put on youtube, like I had planned.  I don't even know if I got enough footage of the important parts of the process to create a decent video, so I may never do that.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

earlene said:


> I used a cuties bag (mandarin oranges) to make my Pink Man Group



yours is the one I was thinking of.


----------



## Dawni

Marilyn Norgart said:


> what causes the sweat? does the sweat just go into the soap then? and what does it do to the cure?


Good question lol and I have no idea what this amount of sweat does to uncured soaps. These are just two weeks old.

It is humid here, as it is always, but we're in the middle of a series of storms (we're gonna have em one after the other for the next 2+ months or so) so it is rainy, windy and cool as well. The ceiling fan in that room is on for the greater part of the day and it's also the coolest room in the house. AC is rarely on nowadays coz it's not hot (3rd world issues lol).

Maybe @earlene can answer your questions better. Thinking of creating a new thread and having this discussion there? Getting too often and too long for here. Earlene has some great observations and theories, maybe I'll quote them all there too?


Lin19687 said:


> @Dawni doesn't that just kill ya ?


It does. Makes you go all googly eyed n panicky and you don't know if you should touch em or not lol


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Dawni said:


> These are just two weeks old.



are they sweating cuz they are only 2 weeks old?  Earlene??  Dawni??


----------



## Lin19687

They attract the moisture due to the Salt


----------



## earlene

Marilyn Norgart said:


> are they sweating cuz they are only 2 weeks old?  Earlene??  Dawni??



As Lin said, it's the high water content in the air being attracted to the high salt content in the soap.  How quickly it happens depends on how much moisture is in the air, the percentage of salt & other water loving ingredients and how far into cure they are, as far as I can tell from my own observations.


----------



## penelopejane

Dawni said:


> Soap inspection. My salt bars swimming in their own sweat...
> View attachment 40723


Dawnii
This (for me anyway) is annoyingly normal for salt bars and we don't have the extreme humidity that you do.
I put them on a tea towel (cotton towel) and change it every day if necessary (as soon as it gets wet) and I have recently started to use an electric humidifier to take the humid air out of the room.  I will also pat the soap dry if necessary.  I use pure sea salt with no additives (no anti-caking agent or iodine).

Unlike Earlene it takes my salt soaps about 6 months to stop sweating so I don't give them away until they are 9 months old.  I have found making them at the very end of summer means the 6 months cure is in the cooler months which means they sweat less.

If you leave a tsp of salt on the benchtop on a humid day it attracts moisture too so I just figured the salt in the soap was doing the same thing. 

Your soap colours look beautiful.


----------



## runnerchicki

I mixed up all of my TD (for oil) by pouring a bit of almond oil straight into the jar and stick blending it to death. Let it sit all day and stick blended it to death again. It’s nice and smooth now and ready to use at the drop of a hat.


----------



## Dawni

I made soap! I'll post once it's cut. 

Yes @penelopejane, very annoying lol.. And thank you 

I also decided to make mine only now that the summer is officially over, although it's still hot n humid here, but these rains are just irritating.

I also change that cotton cloth they're sitting on, it's folded over so once in two days seems to be fine. I also wiped them down after I took that pic.


----------



## Nanette

My salt soaps are sweating to death, including the 6 month cure and new soaps...sigh. I change my soap towel every two days also. Even the ac doesnt seem to be doing enough, should have tried a dehumidifier.....? Monsoon season in AZ--mid June thru mid Sept officially--can be incredibly humid, high dewpoint etc ...


----------



## Tasha

I made HP soap, I experimented with using carrot juice for coloring. I blended carrots and water in blender to get the carrot juice. Seems to have a nice orange color. Hopefully it comes out nice.


----------



## linne1gi

runnerchicki said:


> I mixed up all of my TD (for oil) by pouring a bit of almond oil straight into the jar and stick blending it to death. Let it sit all day and stick blended it to death again. It’s nice and smooth now and ready to use at the drop of a hat.


I have water soluble TD. I mix a big empty ketchup type bottle with distilled water and TD. I add in a couple of stainless steel marbles, mix, mix, mix and it’s ready to go for several months.


----------



## Ashleigh

I made some deodorants today. I ran out and had to use some commercial until I had time to make more and it really made me realize how much I love my homemade ones! Changed up my recipe hoping to make them harder and am really excited to see how they turn out.


----------



## amd

Struggling through the heat (no A/C in the house and the soap dungeon sits next to the boiler), so I have been trying to NOT make soap and failing. I think this is what I've made since I last posted on this thread:
Apple Juice cupcakes scented with Apple and Oak
Apple Juice bars scented with Apple and Oak
Vampire Bites soap (it has an m&p vampire teeth embed on top) scented in Bite Me
18 bars Lilac
18 bars The Perfect Man
600g soap dough
and just cut today 18 bars Cucumber Splash - my first time using cucumber puree (IKR the queen of weird soap ingredients has not used cucumber before)

I masterbatched 12lbs of oil yesterday and was scrounging for castor oil, so I had to place an oil order. Included some palm so I can start testing for adding a vegan lineup. (My idea is to switch all of my aloe soaps to vegan, and keep my coconut milk and buttermilk recipes tallow based.) I talked myself into switching over to the tall and skinny molds rather than trying to resize my batches. My labels are a bit too big for the regular bar size, but fit perfectly when rotated 90° on the tall and skinny bars. It seemed the most logical solution. Anyways, I also placed an FO order with BCN now that the website is fixed. I need to place an order with M&M tonight for a few colors, and apparently the mini tall and skinny mold (I have a 12" and 24" but the 6" would be nice to have) hopefully it will fit in the box my hubby made for my 12".

Tonight I will be beveling and stamping the cucumber splash bars, and then playing around with soap dough. Y'all who used soap dough in the rimmed soap challenge got me to thinking and now I have an idea I have to try. Maybe I'll be able to get this rimmed soap to work after all.


----------



## linne1gi

I made another batch of Zany’s no-slime Castile soap. I ended up really loving my last batch - and made a larger one this time. Aside from Zany’s recipe I added Silk to the lye water, kaolin clay to the fragrance oil. I used Bamboo & White Grapefruit. And I colored this soap with Nettle powder and TD.


----------



## Lin19687

@amd You forgot the PIC


----------



## Dawni

linne1gi said:


> I made another batch of Zany’s no-slime Castile soap. I ended up really loving my last batch - and made a larger one this time. Aside from Zany’s recipe I added Silk to the lye water, kaolin clay to the fragrance oil. I used Bamboo & White Grapefruit. And I colored this soap with Nettle powder and TD.


Nice.... Pics?


----------



## linne1gi

Lin19687 said:


> @amd You forgot the PIC


I’ll post pictures tomorrow


----------



## penelopejane

Living with a scientist:
I asked my DH (a scientist or maybe just a pedant) if he'd help me decant my 25kg bag of NaOH into smaller containers.
DH: Is it a liquid or a solid
Me: It's prills - so a solid
DH: You can't decant a solid only a liquid so I guess the answer to your question is - no, I can't help you.


----------



## runnerchicki

penelopejane said:


> Living with a scientist:
> I asked my DH (a scientist or maybe just a pedant) if he'd help me decant my 25kg bag of NaOH into smaller containers.
> DH: Is it a liquid or a solid
> Me: It's prills - so a solid
> DH: You can't decant a solid only a liquid so I guess the answer to your question is - no, I can't help you.


 I'm sorry - I can actually relate to this (in my past life) and I understand - but it was just too funny!


----------



## LilianNoir

Marilyn Norgart said:


> the top is so pretty--so what happened to it when you turned the oven on.  how long did it take for you to remember it? would still like to see a cut if you are doing one


Thanks Marilyn!
It wasn't in TOO long, maybe 10-15 minutes while the oven was heating, although it was heating to 450F. Sooo :/

I unmolded today and aside from spotting on the sides, touching the silcone mold, it looks ok. It's a bit softer than I anticipated though. (Hardness of 43 according to soap calc.)

I'm not really happy with the inside. It's not bad but not...great. Not quite what I wanted. Oven had nothing to do with that though. I'm also disappointed because I was  hoping for more of a coffee smell and with the Turkish Mocha FO, it smells entirely like chocolate.. So I'm sure that's influencing my overall impression.

It's not the worst soap. And not bad for my third batch I guess...

Edit: Cutting this was my soapy thing today! Well...that and obsessing/drooling over fragrance supplies. Not ready to drop $ on the really fancy stuff yet but I can look....


----------



## runnerchicki

I have a recipe on soapee that I call "Using Up My Oils" and I calculate the lye based on the amount of oil I have rather than a percentage. I kept staring at what I thought was a small amount of lard in my fridge and couldn't take it anymore. I made a small batch of soap with it tonight. Very simple, one color soap, with just three other oils. I'm kind of liking the ease of a simple recipe!


----------



## Dawni

LilianNoir said:


> Thanks Marilyn!
> It wasn't in TOO long, maybe 10-15 minutes while the oven was heating, although it was heating to 450F. Sooo :/
> 
> I unmolded today and aside from spotting on the sides, touching the silcone mold, it looks ok. It's a bit softer than I anticipated though. (Hardness of 43 according to soap calc.)
> 
> I'm not really happy with the inside. It's not bad but not...great. Not quite what I wanted. Oven had nothing to do with that though. I'm also disappointed because I was  hoping for more of a coffee smell and with the Turkish Mocha FO, it smells entirely like chocolate.. So I'm sure that's influencing my overall impression.
> 
> It's not the worst soap. And not bad for my third batch I guess...
> 
> Edit: Cutting this was my soapy thing today! Well...that and obsessing/drooling over fragrance supplies. Not ready to drop $ on the really fancy stuff yet but I can look....


I like those!


----------



## Lin19687

@penelopejane  Bwhahahaha  I just Love Men Jokes ! 
You have to admit, it was funny.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

LilianNoir said:


> Edit: Cutting this was my soapy thing today!



very pretty!!!


----------



## linne1gi

Here’s the cut of my second batch of Zany’s no-slime Castile. It’s a little soft but unmolded easily.


----------



## amd

@Lin19687 here ya go




Cucumber Melon Splash (renamed it because the scent is very melon forward). I think the next time I make this I might use a melon color (pink or cantaloupe) instead of the dark green.





The Perfect Man





Lilac (not as purple as it usually is because I doubled the batch and it went fast after I added the FO)

That's all I have pics of at the moment... because I'm a terrible photographer (obviously).


----------



## SYT

The glycerin melt and pour soap I made is still sweating.  This is the first time I've tried MP I usually do CP.  When do you wrap it if it keeps sweating !?!? Argh!


----------



## linne1gi

I would dry it off and wrap it.  If left unwrapped it will continue to sweat.


----------



## SYT

linne1gi said:


> I would dry it off and wrap it.  If left unwrapped it will continue to sweat.


Thank you!


----------



## linne1gi

SYT said:


> Thank you!


You're welcome. Good luck!


----------



## runnerchicki

linne1gi said:


> I have water soluble TD. I mix a big empty ketchup type bottle with distilled water and TD. I add in a couple of stainless steel marbles, mix, mix, mix and it’s ready to go for several months.


As soon as I use up the oil-soluble TD that I have, I am planning to get a water soluble version. The oil soluble was  a pain to get smooth. That's why I decided to just blend it all up so i could use my SB and really work it till it was smooth.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

penelopejane said:


> Living with a scientist:
> I asked my DH (a scientist or maybe just a pedant) if he'd help me decant my 25kg bag of NaOH into smaller containers.
> DH: Is it a liquid or a solid
> Me: It's prills - so a solid
> DH: You can't decant a solid only a liquid so I guess the answer to your question is - no, I can't help you.


Makes perfect sense to me 

I had to have some fun after my last soap snafu so I made pumpkin soap. It smells wonderful.


----------



## penelopejane

SYT said:


> The glycerin melt and pour soap I made is still sweating.  This is the first time I've tried MP I usually do CP.  When do you wrap it if it keeps sweating !?!? Argh!



Melt and pour soap is different to CP salt soap.  You do need to shrink wrap melt and pour soap as it will not stop sweating by itself even over time.  
CP salt soap does stop sweating and if you wrap that before it has cured out it will just go soggy.


----------



## Fiona Robertson

Made my first ever salt bars


----------



## Dawni

Fiona Robertson said:


> View attachment 40776
> 
> 
> Made my first ever salt bars


Pretty!


----------



## Kari Howie

LilianNoir said:


> Thanks Marilyn!
> It wasn't in TOO long, maybe 10-15 minutes while the oven was heating, although it was heating to 450F. Sooo :/
> 
> I unmolded today and aside from spotting on the sides, touching the silcone mold, it looks ok. It's a bit softer than I anticipated though. (Hardness of 43 according to soap calc.)
> 
> I'm not really happy with the inside. It's not bad but not...great. Not quite what I wanted. Oven had nothing to do with that though. I'm also disappointed because I was  hoping for more of a coffee smell and with the Turkish Mocha FO, it smells entirely like chocolate.. So I'm sure that's influencing my overall impression.
> 
> It's not the worst soap. And not bad for my third batch I guess...
> 
> Edit: Cutting this was my soapy thing today! Well...that and obsessing/drooling over fragrance supplies. Not ready to drop $ on the really fancy stuff yet but I can look....


Beautiful swirls!


----------



## SoapSisters

linne1gi said:


> Here’s the cut of my second batch of Zany’s no-slime Castile. It’s a little soft but unmolded easily.


I love the subtle swirl!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Pumpkin soap!  Very simple, but now I have a recipe


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Mobjack Bay said:


> Pumpkin soap!  Very simple, but now I have a recipe
> 
> View attachment 40779



I love the plain pumpkin color--did you use puree? replace the water at what percentage? and did you gel.  curious minds want to know!!!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Marilyn Norgart said:


> I love the plain pumpkin color--did you use puree? replace the water at what percentage? and did you gel.  curious minds want to know!!!


Thanks!  I used 3 oz of canned pumpkin purée for 2 lbs of oil, and subtracted the wt. from the water for my 33% lye concentration lye water.  Having read posts by some of the experienced makers about the color that results from pumpkin purée, I also added clays. The mix ended up being about 1/2 tsp gold, 1/2 tsp red and a pinch of black (which is actually dark brown) for the batch.  My fragrance mix had a little bit of ginger and clove EOs to accent the FO and that was enough to send it into gel stage pretty quickly, but I also soaped on the warm side (115F) because I used a palm-based recipe and I didn’t want to end up with any steric (or palmitic?) spots.


----------



## MGM

I'd been meaning to add clay to soap, and remember that Marie Rayme At humblebee swears by it, so went looking for a recipe. I inadvertently found the one where she uses a HUGE amount of clay, and since I don't have tallow, had to use a different recipe anyway, but I was intrigued by putting in a full 2/3c  of clay per 500g of oil! But I did it.
I also used my new Dragon's Blood FO....reviews said it darkens almost to back, so I saved a bit of pink and white for accent. So far not much discolouration at all and boy, I think that Dragon's Blood is an acquired taste! But of course the proof will be in the pudding for how this one feels (something I'm usually less interested in),but I'll have to wait a while for that.....



penelopejane said:


> Living with a scientist:
> I asked my DH (a scientist or maybe just a pedant) if he'd help me decant my 25kg bag of NaOH into smaller containers.
> DH: Is it a liquid or a solid
> Me: It's prills - so a solid
> DH: You can't decant a solid only a liquid so I guess the answer to your question is - no, I can't help you.



a) pedant
b) scientist
c) lawyer
d) linguist
e) all of the above

(STILL FUNNY THO!)

(also, i consider myself at least 2, maybe 3 of those things, but i didn't know the word "prills". and i love it. will try to work it into conversation tomorrow at the office. "oops, I seem to have dumped a bunch of prills on my desk....")


----------



## penelopejane

I have to say he did eventually help me to TRANSFER it from a bag to 2 litre containers. 
A prill is a small ball that doesn't fly around as much as a powder but is easier to measure than flakes.  I don't have a preference really...it is just how it comes from my cheapest local supplier.


----------



## Lin19687

Tonight I was playing with Label making on my Puter.
Was about to print out a while sheet to see how it would fit on my box..........
 out of COLORED ink and it won't print anything, even though I am only printing in black


----------



## earlene

penelopejane said:


> Living with a scientist:
> I asked my DH (a scientist or maybe just a pedant) if he'd help me decant my 25kg bag of NaOH into smaller containers.
> DH: Is it a liquid or a solid
> Me: It's prills - so a solid
> DH: You can't decant a solid only a liquid so I guess the answer to your question is - no, I can't help you.



My husband would say the same thing, not as a scientist, but as a former liquor businessperson and also as a wordie.


----------



## Kari Howie

Mobjack Bay said:


> Thanks!  I used 3 oz of canned pumpkin purée for 2 lbs of oil, and subtracted the wt. from the water for my 33% lye concentration lye water.  Having read posts by some of the experienced makers about the color that results from pumpkin purée, I also added clays. The mix ended up being about 1/2 tsp gold, 1/2 tsp red and a pinch of black (which is actually dark brown) for the batch.  My fragrance mix had a little bit of ginger and clove EOs to accent the FO and that was enough to send it into gel stage pretty quickly, but I also soaped on the warm side (115F) because I used a palm-based recipe and I didn’t want to end up with any steric (or palmitic?) spots.


 sounds yummy, in parts.







 So for my soapy thing...ta da! I’m calling it refried beans with plutonium reactor rods. Watcha think of my failed rebatch?


----------



## Nanette

Kari Howie said:


> View attachment 40799
> View attachment 40798
> So for my soapy thing...ta da! I’m calling it refried beans with plutonium reactor rods. Watcha think of my failed rebatch?


 I particularly like the name......!


----------



## MGM

penelopejane said:


> I have to say he did eventually help me to TRANSFER it from a bag to 2 litre containers.
> A prill is a small ball that doesn't fly around as much as a powder but is easier to measure than flakes.  I don't have a preference really...it is just how it comes from my cheapest local supplier.


Oh the definition I found online as much more elaborate and precise:  "a pellet or solid globule of a substance formed by the congealing of a liquid during an industrial process." Which is GREAT! I love very specific words!


----------



## Nanette

SYT said:


> The glycerin melt and pour soap I made is still sweating.  This is the first time I've tried MP I usually do CP.  When do you wrap it if it keeps sweating !?!? Argh!


When you make M&P soap as soon as you unmold it Wrap it up, seal it! It will be a mess forever otherwise..just the opposite of CP... or at least very different.!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Kari Howie said:


> View attachment 40799
> View attachment 40798
> So for my soapy thing...ta da! I’m calling it refried beans with plutonium reactor rods. Watcha think of my failed rebatch?


Is this the week for crazy soaps????  When I first looked at it, I thought it was a chocolate milkshake soap with lots of straws, maybe???


----------



## Dawni

Mobjack Bay said:


> Is this the week for crazy soaps????


Yes. Let's see anyone trump my meat soap that looks like steak though hahaha

@Kari Howie that's a creative way of prettying up a rebatch. Show us when it's cut!


----------



## amd

I made soap rims from soap dough... and then didn't get the soap made right away. Not sure WHAT I was thinking, but shrinkage didn't even occur to my little brain. So now the rims do not fit tight in the cavity molds. Debating if I should redo them or go ahead and pour anyways.

I got most of my Soapers Choice order in yesterday. Everything but the coconut oil. I had received an email from SC that my coconut oil had been damaged in shipping and they would be sending me out a new one. Within an hour I had an email saying that the new oil package was shipped. Amazing customer service! Even with this delay, I will still have all the oils I ordered within a week of placing my order.

I also got my BCN order (shocked me as I had ordered on Monday or Tuesday so I was not expecting it until the weekend at the earliest). So I am now stocked for fragrance oils. I solemnly swear I will not buy any more FO's ... unless I completely sell out and can't make more. [Please don't hold me to that... ]

Today will be packing for tomorrow's show, and maybe messing around with the rimmed soap. We'll see what I decide later. ETA: also doing soap dishes and making Nag Champa soap. Almost forgot....


----------



## Kari Howie

amd said:


> I made soap rims from soap dough... and then didn't get the soap made right away. Not sure WHAT I was thinking, but shrinkage didn't even occur to my little brain. So now the rims do not fit tight in the cavity molds. Debating if I should redo them or go ahead and pour anyways.
> 
> I got most of my Soapers Choice order in yesterday. Everything but the coconut oil. I had received an email from SC that my coconut oil had been damaged in shipping and they would be sending me out a new one. Within an hour I had an email saying that the new oil package was shipped. Amazing customer service! Even with this delay, I will still have all the oils I ordered within a week of placing my order.
> 
> I also got my BCN order (shocked me as I had ordered on Monday or Tuesday so I was not expecting it until the weekend at the earliest). So I am now stocked for fragrance oils. I solemnly swear I will not buy any more FO's ... unless I completely sell out and can't make more. [Please don't hold me to that... ]
> 
> Today will be packing for tomorrow's show, and maybe messing around with the rimmed soap. We'll see what I decide later. ETA: also doing soap dishes and making Nag Champa soap. Almost forgot....


Sounds like you’ve laid in a good stock of supplies. Good luck at the show!


----------



## Lin19687

My printer ink came in, pray that there are no issues with the Eco ink 
Then I will be printing labels, boxing soap and putting labels on them.

Then pack the car for FM on Sat morning


----------



## Kari Howie

Lin19687 said:


> My printer ink came in, pray that there are no issues with the Eco ink
> Then I will be printing labels, boxing soap and putting labels on them.
> 
> Then pack the car for FM on Sat morning


Yay! That’s exciting!


----------



## daisy2000

Testing new oil combos for my french-milled soap. I want a hard bar, one that will go through my meat grinder. Today I'm experimenting with more a more, standard simple soap recipe.  I previously made soap with majority oils (almond, coconut, palm oils) plus beef tallow. Then also added minimal 1-2oz amounts of hemp, shea, stearic acid, and fractionated coconut oils. This oil combo is nice for 1-step CP soaps but gotta get down to basics if I'm going to be grinding and reheating and all that.


----------



## Lin19687

Last night got printer all set and finished getting labels done on the template.

I use Avery but print on a 'Sticker sheet' so I can cut my own size.  This way I get 8 labels per sheet and it wraps on the box from 1/2 on the front, over one end and 1/2 on the back. Name, scent, weight, scent, ingredients.  This way I don't have to cut 3 separate stickers to put on   Work SMARTER not harder    Yes I have to cut 4 times per sticker sheet on the big paper cutter but it saves Money & time. Plus if it doesn't print on the Sticker part of a pre-cut sticker sheet it won't matter win-win 

FM this morning then printing and boxing.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Lin19687 said:


> Last night got printer all set and finished getting labels done on the template.
> 
> I use Avery but print on a 'Sticker sheet' so I can cut my own size.  This way I get 8 labels per sheet and it wraps on the box from 1/2 on the front, over one end and 1/2 on the back. Name, scent, weight, scent, ingredients.  This way I don't have to cut 3 separate stickers to put on   Work SMARTER not harder    Yes I have to cut 4 times per sticker sheet on the big paper cutter but it saves Money & time. Plus if it doesn't print on the Sticker part of a pre-cut sticker sheet it won't matter win-win
> 
> FM this morning then printing and boxing.



I get pre-printed from Avery--how much of a savings is it to print your own.  after the cost of ink, stickers etc? I am trying to decide if it would be worth it for me but I would have to buy another printer


----------



## Kari Howie

Lin19687 said:


> Last night got printer all set and finished getting labels done on the template.
> 
> I use Avery but print on a 'Sticker sheet' so I can cut my own size.  This way I get 8 labels per sheet and it wraps on the box from 1/2 on the front, over one end and 1/2 on the back. Name, scent, weight, scent, ingredients.  This way I don't have to cut 3 separate stickers to put on   Work SMARTER not harder    Yes I have to cut 4 times per sticker sheet on the big paper cutter but it saves Money & time. Plus if it doesn't print on the Sticker part of a pre-cut sticker sheet it won't matter win-win
> 
> FM this morning then printing and boxing.


You go, girl!!!


----------



## Lin19687

Marilyn Norgart said:


> I get pre-printed from Avery--how much of a savings is it to print your own.  after the cost of ink, stickers etc? I am trying to decide if it would be worth it for me but I would have to buy another printer


 I have a few soaps that have different ingredients so this way I can not only change the Name of the scent but a few ingredients too  Plus like I said I get 8 full labels per sheet, they are about 2" wide by 5 inches long and I can't find that anywhere.  My mold does 16 bars, so 2 sheet per scent


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Lin19687 said:


> I have a few soaps that have different ingredients so this way I can not only change the Name of the scent but a few ingredients too  Plus like I said I get 8 full labels per sheet, they are about 2" wide by 5 inches long and I can't find that anywhere.  My mold does 16 bars, so 2 sheet per scent



so its like comparing apples to oranges!! I need to do some research and find out if getting a printer and printing my own would make sense for me. I use different ingreds also and right now I am handwriting things on the labels (no complaints from the customers but I don't like it) I would love to have consistency in my labels


----------



## runnerchicki

I measured out oils to make a tallow/lard combination soap.  I have curing a soap with tallow, and a soap with lard. The combination with both was going to be the completion of my experiments with animal fats to see how my recipe works with each, and which I like best.  I'm trying to create a "go-to" recipe that I feel I can safely master batch (I hate weighing out oils). "The One" - it's like trying to find a marriage partner lol. I have gotten to the point where I'm recognizing the balance of fatty acids that I like, but I'm trying to reduce the cost of my hobby by using less expensive fats that still result in an excellent bar.

Unfortunately, I am about 1 oz short of lye. GRRRRR!!!! I have to run to Arizona Soap Supply and get more. It's about 45 minute drive, but I'm going. By the time I get back I don't know if I'll be making soap today or not. Maybe tomorrow. :/


----------



## Kari Howie

runnerchicki said:


> I measured out oils to make a tallow/lard combination soap.  I have curing a soap with tallow, and a soap with lard. The combination with both was going to be the completion of my experiments with animal fats to see how my recipe works with each, and which I like best.  I'm trying to create a "go-to" recipe that I feel I can safely master batch (I hate weighing out oils). "The One" - it's like trying to find a marriage partner lol. I have gotten to the point where I'm recognizing the balance of fatty acids that I like, but I'm trying to reduce the cost of my hobby by using less expensive fats that still result in an excellent bar.
> 
> Unfortunately, I am about 1 oz short of lye. GRRRRR!!!! I have to run to Arizona Soap Supply and get more. It's about 45 minute drive, but I'm going. By the time I get back I don't know if I'll be making soap today or not. Maybe tomorrow. :/


----------



## cmzaha

Marilyn Norgart said:


> I get pre-printed from Avery--how much of a savings is it to print your own.  after the cost of ink, stickers etc? I am trying to decide if it would be worth it for me but I would have to buy another printer


If she got an Epson Eco Tank one fill of the tanks will last a good year and these labels work great in it. These are really cheap labels, I know they are 2x4 but they may have full sheet labels available. I print a lot of labels and the ink just keeps going and going. I will mention I do not use it for weatherproof labels for lotions, etc, but use Avery labels in my laser printer.

ETA: label link https://tinyurl.com/y6req9ep


----------



## Lin19687

Marilyn Norgart said:


> so its like comparing apples to oranges!! I need to do some research and find out if getting a printer and printing my own would make sense for me. I use different ingreds also and right now I am handwriting things on the labels (no complaints from the customers but I don't like it) I would love to have consistency in my labels


It is time consuming, but I was just hanging out listening to soothing music and it took me a few hours to print (also change names on the template 16 times for the scent) & cut labels for about 300 bars.  There was also time to google names to change things too... plus I also got a bit sidetracked and started to mix 4 different scents to make one that I like.  I have the ADD going on from time to time.
Also DD came in a few times to bother me about the weird show she is watching 

@cmzaha too bad they don't have Clear labels at that price !


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

just received my planer/beveler. I tried it out--love it, I think its going to come in very handy


----------



## Kari Howie

Isn’t it fun to get new stuff?


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Marilyn Norgart said:


> just received my planer/beveler. I tried it out--love it, I think its going to come in very handy


I so want one of those!  What kind did you get?

Soap labeling is a huge amount of work!  Even though I’m not selling, I’m labeling everything I give to my testers. I would be horrified if someone had an allergic reaction because I didn’t label properly.


----------



## msunnerstood

Lin19687 said:


> It is time consuming, but I was just hanging out listening to soothing music and it took me a few hours to print (also change names on the template 16 times for the scent) & cut labels for about 300 bars.  There was also time to google names to change things too... plus I also got a bit sidetracked and started to mix 4 different scents to make one that I like.  I have the ADD going on from time to time.
> Also DD came in a few times to bother me about the weird show she is watching
> 
> @cmzaha too bad they don't have Clear labels at that price !


I just bought a hundred sheets of  full sheet labels on Amazon fairly cheap. Im pretty sure i saw clear sheets as well.

Im making cranberry citrus soap tonight and gearing up for my design your own lotion sale.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Mobjack Bay said:


> I so want one of those!  What kind did you get?



it came from Richard Pang, Taiwan.  its clear acrylic.  I have been wanting it for awhile but the shipping was as much as the product cost. but on the bright side it came faster than some of my scents I order



msunnerstood said:


> cranberry citrus



that sounds lovely



Mobjack Bay said:


> Soap labeling is a huge amount of work!  Even though I’m not selling, I’m labeling everything I give to my testers. I would be horrified if someone had an allergic reaction because I didn’t label properly.



so far I find it relaxing though, well all but the shrink wrapping but I sometimes think that is getting better too


----------



## msunnerstood

Well this is a first, My HP was so fluid I had to bank it with skewers so it wouldn't go over the edge of the mold..  I like a bit of a top on it so I make a bit more batter to account for it and normally, I have no issue... not sooo today


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

msunnerstood said:


> Well this is a first, My HP was so fluid I had to bank it with skewers so it wouldn't go over the edge of the mold..  I like a bit of a top on it so I make a bit more batter to account for it and normally, I have no issue... not sooo today



so how did you get it so fluid?


----------



## msunnerstood

Marilyn Norgart said:


> so how did you get it so fluid?



Two things really. I switched from fresh yogurt to powdered yogurt and Ive been mixing my mica with hot sugar water instead of oil. Not a ton of water but about a tablespoon per color.


----------



## Dawni

Marilyn Norgart said:


> it came from Richard Pang, Taiwan.  its clear acrylic.  I have been wanting it for awhile but the shipping was as much as the product cost. but on the bright side it came faster than some of my scents I order


Link please? What other stuff does he have? Thanks


----------



## Lin19687

I was going to box up the 300 soaps today but then this happened when I opened up the window to the East side of the soap room..... that is my soap table- what she is NOT suppose to be on   But she is old and I can't say no.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Dawni said:


> Link please? What other stuff does he have? Thanks



I went on etsy and found it but it wont let me open it now


----------



## Dawni

Marilyn Norgart said:


> I went on etsy and found it but it wont let me open it now


No worries.. I'll look for him on Etsy. Thank you  

Made some more lotion bars... People like em hehe

Also checked on my Castile soaps....... I have to take pics, but I think one has something that could be DOS. My first, if ever..


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Patiently waiting for just the right time! This is too early...


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Mobjack Bay said:


> Patiently waiting for just the right time! This is too early...
> 
> View attachment 40844



its the hardest part


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I finally sent soap to family in Arizona. After trying a soft oil bar that has a little palm and a lard-based bar, they’re sold on lard.  My MIL, who grew up on a ranch in a very isolated area of South Dakota, also shared her recollections of her mom making lard soap with wood ashes.  That soap got the clothes clean, but it wasn’t what they used for bathing.  She’s tickled to have “fancy” lard soap.

This is better, and was even nicer before I banged the mold to try to settled down what I was doing at the other end.


----------



## cmzaha

Thinking about making soap or at least batching up ten or so buckets and soap tomorrow. Keywords here thinking about it.  Sold soap last night and realized how out of soap I am.  .


----------



## Kiti Williams

Made soap on Friday, it accelerated fast after I added the scents.  Squished it into the molds and set it in the warmer trays.  Unmolded on Sat - I will do a brown paper wrap on them and call them Ugly Soaps.  They are a bit uneven in the shape department, but looks like good soap.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

I made a slab pour and a pull thru pour.  not soapy related but I also made a pan of caramel rolls and a loaf of bread.  I am ready for bed I think


----------



## msunnerstood

I cut soap scented with "Leaves" By Natures Fragrance. Def. a fall scent. smells like a cross between pumpkin pie and mulled cider. Normally not my type of scent but this one pulls it off.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

msunnerstood said:


> I cut soap scented with "Leaves" By Natures Fragrance. Def. a fall scent. smells like a cross between pumpkin pie and mulled cider. Normally not my type of scent but this one pulls it off.



thanks I am getting my order from them ready so I am gonna add that one too


----------



## runnerchicki

I have never made a shaving soap before, but my son asked me to make one for him ... so that's what I did today.  All KOH. Another first.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

runnerchicki said:


> I have never made a shaving soap before, but my son asked me to make one for him ... so that's what I did today.  All KOH. Another first.


Does it need time to cure?  My son made the same request.  I’m thinking Christmas.


----------



## runnerchicki

Well it's said that it does not need to cure. However, I do plan to cure it for a few weeks.


----------



## cmzaha

I always cure my shave soaps, after all, they are still Soap.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

cmzaha said:


> I always cure my shave soaps, after all, they are still Soap.


Makes sense!  What’s a good cure length for shave soap?


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

I found a recipe for a CP shave soap that I tried--its not done curing yet but am wondering if anybody would know if there is a reason that KOH would have to be used.


----------



## cmzaha

Mobjack Bay said:


> Makes sense!  What’s a good cure length for shave soap?


When I do make them I cure them for 2-6 months depending on how many I have in stock.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

cmzaha said:


> When I do make them I cure them for 2-6 months depending on how many I have in stock.


Okay, I better make some sooner rather than later if I’m going to give it at Christmas!


----------



## Misschief

Shave Soap.... read it.... all of it.
https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/my-first-shaving-soap-is-a-success.34264/


----------



## runnerchicki

cmzaha said:


> When I do make them I cure them for 2-6 months depending on how many I have in stock.



This is good to know. I was wondering how long I should wait to give them to my son.



Misschief said:


> Shave Soap.... read it.... all of it.
> https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/my-first-shaving-soap-is-a-success.34264/



Excellent! Thank you..


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Misschief said:


> Shave Soap.... read it.... all of it.
> https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/my-first-shaving-soap-is-a-success.34264/


Perfect.  I put it on my reading list!


----------



## msunnerstood

Marilyn Norgart said:


> thanks I am getting my order from them ready so I am gonna add that one too


The teakwood scents and route 66 is also good from them


----------



## Rembetissa

I tested (and liked) a batch of hot process bar soap that I intended for dish washing. Mostly coconut oil, no super fat, with orange oil. I added a little bit of vinegar after the cook, which I know may have turned to sodium acetate. I will make another test batch without the vinegar and compare. We have soft water. It suds nicely and doesn't leave any residue on the dishes. I wanted to try a bar soap because I go through liquid soap too quickly, and I wondered if I'd like it better than the "solid dish cake" recipes with SCI.


----------



## Kari Howie

Lin19687 said:


> I was going to box up the 300 soaps today but then this happened when I opened up the window to the East side of the soap room..... that is my soap table- what she is NOT suppose to be on   But she is old and I can't say no.
> 
> View attachment 40838


You have a tender heart and she is blessed to have you.



runnerchicki said:


> I have never made a shaving soap before, but my son asked me to make one for him ... so that's what I did today.  All KOH. Another first.


Cool! You’re so adventurous!


----------



## Dawni

Mobjack Bay said:


> View attachment 40849


Mine once looked similar so I started making mini soaps and kept em just for me lol

They look nice, even used


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Mobjack Bay said:


> View attachment 40849


looks like my bathroom but mine isn't so neat 

just tried the cp shave soap I made for my dil not on my legs just washed my hands WOW I think she is going to like it


----------



## Nanette

Less is more when coloring soaps. Dont add your mica unmixed directly to your main soap batter...


----------



## Kiti Williams

Here are some photos of the most recent soap, (A friend calls them "Rustic")and my insulation boxes.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

cut my pull thru pour--I just used 2 colors and I think I like it better with just 2


----------



## Nanette

Pansys!


----------



## melinda48

I have a question. I am planing soap today. I wonder if it would be a good idea to take my little planed curls and put them in gossamer bags to sell as sachets? What do you think? Pros and cons would be appreciated.
Thanks!



Marilyn Norgart said:


> cut my pull thru pour--I just used 2 colors and I think I like it better with just 2View attachment 40854


Really like that effect!


----------



## Dawni

sylvia Franks said:


> This is a question. Can't see where else to put it.  Supersavers don't do everything! I want to make a light blue soap to go in my (new) silicone moulds.  The moulds look great.  Have got the coconut, shea butter, and found a very light organic sunflower oil at Tesco's.  All set to go. But I haven't used colours before.  Should I get these Mica's I have read about and do I just mix them with a bit of the soap mixture at early trace stage??  Don't want to make an expensive mistake with a whole batch.
> Many thanks


The beginner's area is a good place to put questions..... Although, your particular one has been answered ever so often on here. Try this?

I've only used micas once, sorry, but I noticed it's not a good idea to put them directly into soap batter.... Your soap might thicken up before you can mix thoroughly. 

Also, you don't technically need micas hehe, just maybe if you want em


----------



## Kae

Tried my hand on adding fresh fruits (handpicked dragon fruit from a local producer). No designs, no anything 'cause I just really want to learn how to incorporate fresh produce. After mashing and stick blending the the fruit slowly, I add oils in it and eventually incorporated it in my oil pot . Weird though that after pouring the lye H2O in, the whole thing turned from purple pinkish bright color to mashed pumpkin baby food (gooey yellow). Is that natural? Lol. I'll see after curing. Impatiently waiting.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

melinda48 said:


> I have a question. I am planing soap today. I wonder if it would be a good idea to take my little planed curls and put them in gossamer bags to sell as sachets? What do you think? Pros and cons would be appreciated.
> Thanks!



I would use them as embeds. I wonder how long the scent would last in a bag like that? I don't know but I wouldn't think it would last long

took a bunch of soap samples to my sons job, and got an order while there. am photo-ing soaps while waiting for my soapy dishes to finish soaking and am going to try making 3 soaps yet today--I don't think I am going to et them all done cuz I am kinda stalling


----------



## Nanette

melinda48 said:


> I have a question. I am planing soap today. I wonder if it would be a good idea to take my little planed curls and put them in gossamer bags to sell as sachets? What do you think? Pros and cons would be appreciated.
> Thanks!


I would give them away!


----------



## Dawni

Kae said:


> Tried my hand on adding fresh fruits (handpicked dragon fruit from a local producer). No designs, no anything 'cause I just really want to learn how to incorporate fresh produce. After mashing and stick blending the the fruit slowly, I add oils in it and eventually incorporated it in my oil pot . Weird though that after pouring the lye H2O in, the whole thing turned from purple pinkish bright color to mashed pumpkin baby food (gooey yellow). Is that natural? Lol. I'll see after curing. Impatiently waiting.


You'll either get nothing, or you'll get brown hehehe.. Show us either way


----------



## msunnerstood

Im being featured on a Women In Small Business thing and I had to write a <shiver> Bio. (I am so not comfy with stuff like that) and send photo's of my soap and other products as the blog piece will have the photos and my link. Took me 10 minutes to take the photos and 2 hours to write the two paragraph bio. Then she asked me for a picture of myself.. . I almost asked her to just call me the anonymous soaper. I settled with the picture I have on my profile here  thats as far as Im going


----------



## Lin19687

@msunnerstood congrats, I don't do my pic either.  Sad but there are few in family photos.  Not one on any of my soap pics and barely a few from others at FM/Fairs 

Got most of the soaps boxes and labeled.

Last night got 8 batches all ready to go.  Lye mixed, Oils measured, Additives all set.  I even made a list of the 4 scents I need to make doubles of.  So after work today I will be a soaping gremlin


----------



## Mistrael

There's a bit of a story behind my morning...

My first soap attempt was on the 4th. It went okay, but I did a CPOP on a heavy OO soap, let it go too long to boot, so it separated a bit.

I let it sit for a week or so while I read and YouTubed more, deciding what to do. I decided more CO would be helpful for my impatience, and a bit more castor would help keep my bubbles. So I recalculated my recipe with a higher percentage of both, subtracted everything I'd put in my original batch, and did a hybrid rebatch/hot process, and put it into molds, then sprayed the tops with isopropyl alcohol and did NOT CPOP.

But then I wasn't happy with how it looked and thought I would just tinker with it a bit more, so it went back into the crock and, well... I accidentally made soap that's half clear liquid and half lumpy semi-creamed. Too much water, plus the alcohol and additional castor, extra cooking and stirring... Well, that's my guess.

But it's all definitely soap and not at all hot. I've been handling it bare handed all morning, making a big mess trying to separate the two types into different containers so I can figure out what to do with both. I've washed my hands repeatedly with both types, and it's all pretty nice for a basic, unscented & uncolored first try.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

msunnerstood said:


> Im being featured on a Women In Small Business thing and I had to write a <shiver> Bio. (I am so not comfy with stuff like that) and send photo's of my soap and other products as the blog piece will have the photos and my link. Took me 10 minutes to take the photos and 2 hours to write the two paragraph bio. Then she asked me for a picture of myself.. . I almost asked her to just call me the anonymous soaper. I settled with the picture I have on my profile here  thats as far as Im going



WOW AWESOME.  I hear ya on the bio and pics though. I was like that with my resumes. I am amazed how easy it is for younger people to sell themselves. are you going to share a link with us?? I would love to see it

well I only got 2 small batches done yesterday so I got them cut this morning.  a friend has been patiently waiting for a lemon poppy seed bar. I only had enough for half a batch so I found another scent with just enough for half and used my smaller silicone molds and threw poppy seeds in them both.  those smaller molds seem to get harder  to get the soap out every time I use them


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

made an Anise soap and got out of going to the Farmers Market as its pouring out--now I know why I was so achy and sluggish


----------



## jcandleattic

Nothing today due to work, however this last weekend, I ended up having an impromptu packaging session and got all of my packaging of all products done with the exception of printing the name of the soaps that will go on the label. That will probably only take about 10 minutes, and I won't need them until October, so there's that. But that means that I may end up getting the challenge soap done this weekend.


----------



## msunnerstood

Marilyn Norgart said:


> WOW AWESOME.  I hear ya on the bio and pics though. I was like that with my resumes. I am amazed how easy it is for younger people to sell themselves. are you going to share a link with us?? I would love to see it



I will once it go lives. I guess at the end of this month


----------



## Lin19687

Finished 8 batches tonight.  Took longer because I changed my mind on which to soap
  as usual.  Only did 1 of the 8 I originally picked to soap.
I am  a bit late on making some but have enough for my 4 day show and maybe it will use up the ones I want gone.

Cut hopefully tomorrow night


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I have option paralysis when it comes to deciding what kind of soap to make next.  The list of things I want to try is still long... honey soap, beer soap, different kinds of swirls, pours and carving techniques, shaving soap, liquid soap, and then there’s more Castile, more salt bars, and soap for the holidays. The only thing I decided today is that I need to start making my soap as smaller batches. It’s a step in the right direction.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Lin19687 said:


> Finished 8 batches tonight.  Took longer because I changed my mind on which to soap
> as usual.  Only did 1 of the 8 I originally picked to soap.
> I am  a bit late on making some but have enough for my 4 day show and maybe it will use up the ones I want gone.
> 
> Cut hopefully tomorrow night



wow i feel accomplished doing 3 in a day  enjoy the cut


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Lin19687 said:


> Finished 8 batches tonight.  Took longer because I changed my mind on which to soap
> as usual.  Only did 1 of the 8 I originally picked to soap.
> I am  a bit late on making some but have enough for my 4 day show and maybe it will use up the ones I want gone.
> 
> Cut hopefully tomorrow night


Wow, I’m in awe.  It can take me over an hour to make one simple batch of soap.  I can’t even imagine making more than two in one evening.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Lin19687 said:


> Only did 1 of the 8 I originally picked to soap.



I have a list that I am kinda half ways following--well that's an exaggeration out of the last 4 I made one I was supposed to.


----------



## msunnerstood

Lin19687 said:


> Finished 8 batches tonight.  Took longer because I changed my mind on which to soap
> as usual.  Only did 1 of the 8 I originally picked to soap.
> I am  a bit late on making some but have enough for my 4 day show and maybe it will use up the ones I want gone.
> 
> Cut hopefully tomorrow night


You have waaayyy more energy than me.


----------



## Dawni

Getting things ready for a double batch of my rice soap... Which I've named Extra Rice. I get giggles from others every time they see it on my handwritten labels.

Filipinos in general love rice (not me though lol) and if you come to our McDonald's or KFC they serve rice with the fried chicken and "extra rice please" is very commonly heard at the counters.

I know some, boys mostly, who order just one piece of chicken, and order two extra rice (comes in waxed paper packets) to go with it, on top of the rice that comes with lol

I use rice water total liquid replacement, rice puree and rice powder in my soap. It's the one soap I've been making over n over since I hit the perfect (for me) recipe and most my extended family is using it. It's a very hard bar, does not get as mushy as my others when left wet, the lather is silky, and my skin feels awesome after using it. 

First time I'm attempting a double batch though, 2400kgs total batch size. Wish me luck!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Dawni said:


> Getting things ready for a double batch of my rice soap... Which I've named Extra Rice. I get giggles from others every time they see it on my handwritten labels.
> 
> Filipinos in general love rice (not me though lol) and if you come to our McDonald's or KFC they serve rice with the fried chicken and "extra rice please" is very commonly heard at the counters.
> 
> I know some, boys mostly, who order just one piece of chicken, and order two extra rice (comes in waxed paper packets) to go with it, on top of the rice that comes with lol
> 
> I use rice water total liquid replacement, rice puree and rice powder in my soap. It's the one soap I've been making over n over since I hit the perfect (for me) recipe and most my extended family is using it. It's a very hard bar, does not get as mushy as my others when left wet, the lather is silky, and my skin feels awesome after using it.
> 
> First time I'm attempting a double batch though, 2400kgs total batch size. Wish me luck!


I bet that combo makes for a very silky soap.  Another thing I need to try


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Dawni said:


> First time I'm attempting a double batch though, 2400kgs total batch size. Wish me luck!



Good Luck--you are funny, sounds interesting though


----------



## Kari Howie

Here’s the drop swirl soap I made. My first go at this technique.


----------



## Mooicle

Kari Howie said:


> View attachment 40919
> View attachment 40920
> Here’s the drop swirl soap I made. My first go at this technique.


GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## Kari Howie

Mooicle said:


> GORGEOUS!!!!


Thanks, Mooicle!


----------



## Dawni

Mooicle said:


> GORGEOUS!!!!


I agree. Awesome first try @Kari Howie!

So yeah.. Wasn't able to soap today lol Hopefully tomorrow. Gonna try my hand at making a balm instead


----------



## Kari Howie

Thank you, Dawni!


----------



## amd

Mobjack Bay said:


> It can take me over an hour to make one simple batch of soap. I can’t even imagine making more than two in one evening.


Quite a few of us that sell use a base recipe and masterbatch our lye, so that makes it really easy for us to make a lot of soap when we have time. I can make a batch in 20 minutes or less when I need to. Usually when I do my wholesale soaps I will pour two batches at a time (I only have two large molds otherwise I would do more) and I can have batches made and cleaned up in less than an hour.



Dawni said:


> I use rice water total liquid replacement, rice puree and rice powder in my soap. It's the one soap I've been making over n over since I hit the perfect (for me) recipe and most my extended family is using it. It's a very hard bar, does not get as mushy as my others when left wet, the lather is silky, and my skin feels awesome after using it.


I have used rice water to make a soap - I have one customer who has pretty much been the only customer for that batch and she loves it because it feels much silkier and lasts longer than my other soaps (she says). Well, at a year old now it probably is going to be a pretty hard soap, lol.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Kari Howie said:


> View attachment 40919
> View attachment 40920
> Here’s the drop swirl soap I made. My first go at this technique.



beautiful, love your choice of colors!!


----------



## Kari Howie

Marilyn Norgart said:


> beautiful, love your choice of colors!!


Thank you, Marilyn!


----------



## Dawni

amd said:


> I have used rice water to make a soap - I have one customer who has pretty much been the only customer for that batch and she loves it because it feels much silkier and lasts longer than my other soaps (she says). Well, at a year old now it probably is going to be a pretty hard soap, lol.


Oooh I'm so glad you mentioned that. It really is my hardest bar and lasts forever in the shower.  Also, with the problems I've been having with sweating, it's the one that does not. I was thinking I'll start using it in everything lol

Maybe the others who have tried it don't like that it lasts too long haha... lessens the chance of getting more soap from you


----------



## Lin19687

Oh, when I made the 8 batches in only a few hours is because I got all my oils weighted up , sorted and lye water done the night before.
I don't masterbatch lye or oils due to my tight space.


----------



## runnerchicki

Dawni said:


> Getting things ready for a double batch of my rice soap... Which I've named Extra Rice. I get giggles from others every time they see it on my handwritten labels.
> 
> Filipinos in general love rice (not me though lol) and if you come to our McDonald's or KFC they serve rice with the fried chicken and "extra rice please" is very commonly heard at the counters.
> 
> I know some, boys mostly, who order just one piece of chicken, and order two extra rice (comes in waxed paper packets) to go with it, on top of the rice that comes with lol
> 
> I use rice water total liquid replacement, rice puree and rice powder in my soap. It's the one soap I've been making over n over since I hit the perfect (for me) recipe and most my extended family is using it. It's a very hard bar, does not get as mushy as my others when left wet, the lather is silky, and my skin feels awesome after using it.
> 
> First time I'm attempting a double batch though, 2400kgs total batch size. Wish me luck!


I LOVE rice soap! Yours sounds luscious



Kari Howie said:


> View attachment 40919
> View attachment 40920
> Here’s the drop swirl soap I made. My first go at this technique.


Wowza ... looks amazing!


----------



## Kari Howie

Today I attempted another drop swirl. I foolishly used an accelerating FO. It caused the batter in the five pitchers of various colors I was using to thicken halfway through. I hope I got away with it. The last little bit was starting to rice and I SB’d most of it out. Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Mooicle

Kari Howie said:


> View attachment 40925
> View attachment 40924
> Today I attempted another drop swirl. I foolishly used an accelerating FO. It caused the batter in the five pitchers of various colors I was using to thicken halfway through. I hope I got away with it. The last little bit was starting to rice and I SB’d most of it out. Keeping my fingers crossed!


Wow the top looks beautiful.  I also tried to do a drop swirl today ( I tried it once before and it went ok...not great, but ok) because you inspired me.  Well my batter accelerated (of course) and so my drop swirl turned into the plop in the mold.  I still went ahead and muddled through and resisted the urge to use my hanger tool or any other swirling thing.  The top looked divine...but we will see in 2 days what it looks like. 

I am anxious to see what yours looks like.


----------



## Kari Howie

Mooicle said:


> Wow the top looks beautiful.  I also tried to do a drop swirl today ( I tried it once before and it went ok...not great, but ok) because you inspired me.  Well my batter accelerated (of course) and so my drop swirl turned into the plop in the mold.  I still went ahead and muddled through and resisted the urge to use my hanger tool or any other swirling thing.  The top looked divine...but we will see in 2 days what it looks like.
> 
> I am anxious to see what yours looks like.


I’m anxious (worried) too.


----------



## Lin19687

@Kari Howie you won't know till you cut   Sometimes they come out better !

NO cutting for me tonight, not there yet and 3 are still in molds.  
I came home form work to take out of molds so I could cut after work but I don't want to chance it.  
Early rise tomorrow


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Kari Howie said:


> View attachment 40919
> View attachment 40920
> Here’s the drop swirl soap I made. My first go at this technique.


Very pretty. I love the colors!


----------



## Kari Howie

Mobjack Bay said:


> Very pretty. I love the colors!


Thank you so much, Mobjack!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

WOW the top is gorgeous


----------



## Kari Howie

Marilyn Norgart said:


> WOW the top is gorgeous


Thank you, Marilyn! I just hope the inside looks as good.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

be sure to show us the cut!!


----------



## Kari Howie

Marilyn Norgart said:


> be sure to show us the cut!!


I’m scared! But OK.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

First time making soap in a long time... I unmolded 3 loaves of Calendula Castile today. I had some calendula infused in sunflower oil that needed to be used up and found myself with a window of opportunity to just do it. So I did!


----------



## Kari Howie

runnerchicki said:


> Wowza ... looks amazing!


Thanks, Runnerchicki!!


----------



## Kae

Dawni said:


> You'll either get nothing, or you'll get brown hehehe.. Show us either way



Is there a way for me to retain (if not all some) color of the dragon fruit? Is there a technique to do so TIA @Dawni


----------



## Lin19687

@Kae  no you can't keep that color.

I won't be able to cut till tonight, still  a bit soft and I don't want to get too bad drag lines 

I did order Shea butter today since my regular place will be out till mid/late Fall


----------



## Nanette

You all are So Impressive!!


----------



## marshmallowlady

I melted oils (plus lard) and mixed up my lye solution for a Christmas/winter soap before heading to work this morning...they'll be at room temperature when I get home, so I'll be able to actually make the soap as soon as I get home!


----------



## Dawni

Finally got thst double batch of rice soap done! Pics later. 

So you did get absolutely no color lol. Better than brown I think, and the soap looks nice 

It's like that for a lot of natural colorants.. There's a lot of info around the board if you search, and a lot of recent experiments actually, there are certain ones that will give color. 

Locally we have annatto, paprika, cocoa powder, turmeric, spirulina and moringa, to name a few.. Apparently black bean powder gives blue but I haven't tried it.

@Zany_in_CO are you gonna show us cut pics?


----------



## Kari Howie

Well.
 This isn’t AT ALL what I was going for.  The only part I like is the top. It was SUPPOSED to look kinda like leaves falling on the grass, but my colors didn’t break through the bottom layer like they were SUPPOSED to.


----------



## Dawni

The dark part looks really cool though... Chop of the green if you don't like it? Then you'll have mini soaps for the bathroom sink or something. 

I still think you did a good job


----------



## Kari Howie

Thanks.  I was thinking about chopping off the green, too. And that’s exactly what I did.


----------



## lenarenee

Kari Howie said:


> Well.
> This isn’t AT ALL what I was going for.  The only part I like is the top. It was SUPPOSED to look kinda like leaves falling on the grass, but my colors didn’t break through the bottom layer like they were SUPPOSED to.



Well I'm sorry it didn't cooperate and give you what you wanted. Coming from a place with no preconceived design in my head - I like it! And it looks like it was done purposefully to me.


----------



## Mooicle

Kari Howie said:


> Thanks.  I was thinking about chopping off the green, too. And that’s exactly what I did.


Oh those came out very nice!  May not be the swirl you wanted, but you sure came out of it with a pretty soap for sure!!!


----------



## Kari Howie

Then I changed my mind part way through chopping off all the green part and left a sliver of green.



Mooicle said:


> Oh those came out very nice!  May not be the swirl you wanted, but you sure came out of it with a pretty soap for sure!!!


You’re so sweet! Thanks.


----------



## Mooicle

Kari Howie said:


> View attachment 40953
> View attachment 40954
> Then I changed my mind part way through chopping off all the green part and left a sliver of green.


I really like the sliver of green...adds another dimension to your soap


----------



## Nanette

Kari Howie said:


> Thanks.  I was thinking about chopping off the green, too. And that’s exactly what I did.


Look like beautiful fall soaps to me!


----------



## Kari Howie

Mooicle said:


> I really like the sliver of green...adds another dimension to your soap


Thank you, Mooicle. I like it better with the sliver, too.


----------



## MarnieSoapien

My first batch after 5 weeks... I wanted to try the pickle strainer method. It was all planned out in my head, then my FO caused my batter to rice and I had to struggle to get the strainer out. Maybe it'll still look OK when I cut it tomorrow? At least it smells good.


----------



## amd

I got home from work early last night so I redid my soap dough rims with a new idea. Will see how well the idea worked when I unmold on Friday.

I still have two custom orders to do, so hopefully will get those done on Friday as well. One soap left to make for the club, and then I can work on restock / new stock for 2020.

ETA: Oh, and test out a couple of vegan soap recipes.


----------



## msunnerstood

I am making mahogany Teakwood soap tonight. Once it cures I will make a matching batch of lotion for gift boxes


----------



## linne1gi

Mobjack Bay said:


> I have option paralysis when it comes to deciding what kind of soap to make next.  The list of things I want to try is still long... honey soap, beer soap, different kinds of swirls, pours and carving techniques, shaving soap, liquid soap, and then there’s more Castile, more salt bars, and soap for the holidays. The only thing I decided today is that I need to start making my soap as smaller batches. It’s a step in the right direction.


That’s how I try several different techniques, by making 1 pound batches. It works great.


----------



## Lin19687

@Kari Howie I like it !  Who cares if the look or color isn't what you think it should look like based on the color.  I gave up on that and try... what happens, happens 

I got my soaps cut tonight after work. up on the rack now.  Only one that I had a real plan for was the middle white with one side a black swirl.  I was trying to match another batch I did (same scent) 6 weeks ago.  And it TOTALLY worked out... not so much for the one on the far right side   I had to plop that one in the mold- still shocked that the layers stuck together 
So see it is what it is.  But your Swirl looks so much better then mine.

Oh, and it is the top row of soaps.  Next row is old except the one on the far rt is also from this 8 batches- it is NOT green, it is white lol
Now to box up the ones on that 2nd row


----------



## Kari Howie

Lin19687 said:


> @Kari Howie I like it !  Who cares if the look or color isn't what you think it should look like based on the color.  I gave up on that and try... what happens, happens
> 
> I got my soaps cut tonight after work. up on the rack now.  Only one that I had a real plan for was the middle white with one side a black swirl.  I was trying to match another batch I did (same scent) 6 weeks ago.  And it TOTALLY worked out... not so much for the one on the far right side   I had to plop that one in the mold- still shocked that the layers stuck together
> So see it is what it is.  But your Swirl looks so much better then mine.
> 
> Oh, and it is the top row of soaps.  Next row is old except the one on the far rt is also from this 8 batches- it is NOT green, it is white lol
> Now to box up the ones on that 2nd row
> View attachment 40957


 Thank you, Lin19687. I was maybe not entirely devastated, but really, really disappointed. Thank you for your encouraging words.



Dawni said:


> The dark part looks really cool though... Chop of the green if you don't like it? Then you'll have mini soaps for the bathroom sink or something.
> 
> I still think you did a good job


Thank you, Dawni


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Kari Howie said:


> View attachment 40953
> View attachment 40954
> Then I changed my mind part way through chopping off all the green part and left a sliver of green.


The colors are really pretty and the swirls look great. Plan B soap is a success!


----------



## Kari Howie

Mobjack Bay said:


> The colors are really pretty and the swirls look great. Plan B soap is a success!


Thank you!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

what the heck?? I cant get straight lines like that no matter what I do yes the soap looks much better with out the bottom part--very pretty.  the gold reminds me of butterscotch


----------



## msunnerstood

Well. Now I wait. Excuse the messy mold. I have a great talent for making a mess when soaping and my mold has seen better, stain free days.
Tops arent quite as smooth as CP tops are but im thinking not bad for HP. Cant wait to see the inside.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

its been a hard lesson for me--not very many of my soaps turn out how I truly wanted them to--but they still turn out nice, not to say I don't make some butt ugly soaps but it seems soapers have a habit of being too hard on themselves


----------



## msunnerstood

Marilyn Norgart said:


> its been a hard lesson for me--not very many of my soaps turn out how I truly wanted them to--but they still turn out nice, not to say I don't make some butt ugly soaps but it seems soapers have a habit of being too hard on themselves



Yes we do. Of all the soap Ive made I can think of one batch I was truly happy with and it was a test batch with just 4 bars coming out of it. Havent been able to duplicate it again even using the same recipe. I think we just set super high expectations when we think of the design we want and even if it still turns out beautiful, if it doesnt match our minds picture, we are disappointed.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

MarnieSoapien said:


> My first batch after 5 weeks... I wanted to try the pickle strainer method. It was all planned out in my head, then my FO caused my batter to rice and I had to struggle to get the strainer out. Maybe it'll still look OK when I cut it tomorrow? At least it smells good.


Hope it works out for you 



Zany_in_CO said:


> First time making soap in a long time... I unmolded 3 loaves of Calendula Castile today. I had some calendula infused in sunflower oil that needed to be used up and found myself with a window of opportunity to just do it. So I did!


Wait, there’s no Calendula infused sunflower oil in the recipe!!!


----------



## Dawni

Dawni said:


> Finally got that double batch of rice soap done! Pics later.


I like em


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Mobjack Bay said:


> Wait, there’s no Calendula infused sunflower oil in the recipe!!!


Um, trying the recipe with HO sunflower sub for some of the olive. There's a thread for that:
Jumping off from Zany's 'No Slime Castille' to Bastille varieties
_*https://www.soapmakingforum.com/thr...o-slime-castille-to-bastille-varieties.74406/*_
Guess what... Cut today. Gave the bars a saltwater bath a la Martha Stewart. I've got slime! ACK!


----------



## Dawni

@Kari Howie that sliver gives it "attitude" I think don't know how else to say it lol

@msunnerstood definitely an awesome top.



Zany_in_CO said:


> Guess what... Cut today. Gave the bars a saltwater bath a la Martha Stewart. I've got slime! ACK!


And you didn't show us! I wanna see Zany soap lol


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Dawni said:


> I like em
> View attachment 40962
> View attachment 40963


I love the shades of the same color family together.


----------



## Dawni

Mobjack Bay said:


> I love the shades of the same color family together.


Thanks! I've never managed to get close to white with this soap so I settled for the cream, and superfat the swirl separately with turmeric 

I swear this recipe is just awesome lol kinda proud of myself.. Rarely do I stroke my own ego but it's rare I'm almost 100% happy with both look and feel. No extra water and no yogurt even for this HP and still smooth n fluid.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Zany_in_CO said:


> Um, trying the recipe with HO sunflower sub for some of the olive. There's a thread for that:
> Jumping off from Zany's 'No Slime Castille' to Bastille varieties
> _*https://www.soapmakingforum.com/thr...o-slime-castille-to-bastille-varieties.74406/*_
> Guess what... Cut today. Gave the bars a saltwater bath a la Martha Stewart. I've got slime! ACK!


My recommendation is “don’t mess with a good thing.”   I made a batch of ZNSC last week and went into a panic when I checked the soap the next day and immediately realized that I had forgotten to use the faux sw.  It finally firmed up enough to pop out of the molds, but it took 2x as long as the bars from the previous batches with faux sw.  One of the bars from my first batch is in the line up of favorites in my shower.  It makes a gentle, light lather that I like as much, but in a different way, as the denser creamier lathers of the lard and palm bars.



Dawni said:


> Thanks! I've never managed to get close to white with this soap so I settled for the cream, and superfat the swirl separately with turmeric
> 
> I swear this recipe is just awesome lol kinda proud of myself.. Rarely do I stroke my own ego but it's rare I'm almost 100% happy with both look and feel. No extra water and no yogurt even for this HP and still smooth n fluid.


YAY Dawni


----------



## Kari Howie

OK you wanna hear what crazy soapy thing I just now did? I was looking at a photo of a soap on my iPhone and I tried to smell it.


----------



## Dawni

Kari Howie said:


> OK you wanna hear what crazy soapy thing I just now did? I was looking at a photo of a soap on my iPhone and I tried to smell it.


----------



## msunnerstood

Ok these arent cleaned up yet but just after the cut, I think they came out pretty good.


----------



## Kari Howie

msunnerstood said:


> Ok these arent cleaned up yet but just after the cut, I think they came out pretty good.
> 
> View attachment 40968


Yes! They came out great! How do you get swirls like that?


----------



## msunnerstood

Kari Howie said:


> Yes! They came out great! How do you get swirls like that?


Thanks!  I just put a layer of white at the bottom and then I alternated the 2 blue colors with the white color and only in the center of the mold until I got to the top and then I took my gear tie and pushed it straight down in the center and then just wiggled it back-and-forth all the way up


----------



## Kari Howie

msunnerstood said:


> Thanks!  I just put a layer of white at the bottom and then I alternated the 2 blue colors with the white color and only in the center of the mold until I got to the top and then I took my gear tie and pushed it straight down in the center and then just wiggled it back-and-forth all the way up


What the heck is a gear tie?


----------



## msunnerstood

Its a flexible, rubber/silicon thing you can bend into a hangar swirl tool


----------



## Kari Howie

msunnerstood said:


> Its a flexible, rubber/silicon thing you can bend into a hangar swirl tool
> 
> View attachment 40972


That’s cool. Thanks!


----------



## amd

@Lin19687 oh look at all those pretty endcuts in front of your soaps... j/k please lose my address 

I got to unmold my latest rimmed soap attempt. I'm beyond thrilled with it. The buttons are CP (I had a huge embed making session in May or June to use up an odd qty of masterbatch that I had) and the rims are made with soap dough. I had to mold each individual strand (I used an actual mold, so don't think I'm a master artist) and stacked them into a round cavity mold trying not to smoosh the design but getting everything tight so it wouldn't leak. The bottom pic, you can see the two in the background had some leakage and smushing but those were my first two that I stacked, the last four that I did had no leakage and minimal smushing. I adore them. My daughter and the two nieces living with us suggested that I do a "super fruity rainbow", so I think I will let them help me with that on Sunday night. I can get the soap dough made tonight and they can help roll it and mold it on Sunday.


----------



## shunt2011

amd said:


> @Lin19687 oh look at all those pretty endcuts in front of your soaps... j/k please lose my address
> 
> I got to unmold my latest rimmed soap attempt. I'm beyond thrilled with it. The buttons are CP (I had a huge embed making session in May or June to use up an odd qty of masterbatch that I had) and the rims are made with soap dough. I had to mold each individual strand (I used an actual mold, so don't think I'm a master artist) and stacked them into a round cavity mold trying not to smoosh the design but getting everything tight so it wouldn't leak. The bottom pic, you can see the two in the background had some leakage and smushing but those were my first two that I stacked, the last four that I did had no leakage and minimal smushing. I adore them. My daughter and the two nieces living with us suggested that I do a "super fruity rainbow", so I think I will let them help me with that on Sunday night. I can get the soap dough made tonight and they can help roll it and mold it on Sunday.


Those turned out beautiful!!!  Color me super impressed.


----------



## Lin19687

@amd lol, I won't send, but I have a bin with a ton more lol but that was from the older recipe.

Those look COOL !!!!!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Kari Howie said:


> OK you wanna hear what crazy soapy thing I just now did? I was looking at a photo of a soap on my iPhone and I tried to smell it.









amd said:


> I got to unmold my latest rimmed soap attempt. I'm beyond thrilled with it.


Very clever! Love 'em! Well done!


----------



## Dawni

Those are so extra @amd.. Just awesome!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Dawni said:


> I like em
> View attachment 40962
> View attachment 40963



very cool!!!!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Dawni said:


> And you didn't show us! I wanna see Zany soap lol


Your wish is my command, Princess!  Just as soon as I can get to it... unfortunately, as Steve Lopez of the LA Times says, _Life has a mind of its own!  _Sigh.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

msunnerstood said:


> Ok these arent cleaned up yet but just after the cut, I think they came out pretty good.
> 
> View attachment 40968



those are gorgeous!!!!



amd said:


> @Lin19687 oh look at all those pretty endcuts in front of your soaps... j/k please lose my address
> 
> I got to unmold my latest rimmed soap attempt. I'm beyond thrilled with it. The buttons are CP (I had a huge embed making session in May or June to use up an odd qty of masterbatch that I had) and the rims are made with soap dough. I had to mold each individual strand (I used an actual mold, so don't think I'm a master artist) and stacked them into a round cavity mold trying not to smoosh the design but getting everything tight so it wouldn't leak. The bottom pic, you can see the two in the background had some leakage and smushing but those were my first two that I stacked, the last four that I did had no leakage and minimal smushing. I adore them. My daughter and the two nieces living with us suggested that I do a "super fruity rainbow", so I think I will let them help me with that on Sunday night. I can get the soap dough made tonight and they can help roll it and mold it on Sunday.



WOW very intricate--they turned out awesome



Zany_in_CO said:


> View attachment 40978



ummmmmmmmmmm… I don't think I would tell non soapers this story


----------



## Kari Howie

What is 


Mobjack Bay said:


> My recommendation is “don’t mess with a good thing.”   I made a batch of ZNSC last week and went into a panic when I checked the soap the next day and immediately realized that I had forgotten to use the faux sw.  It finally firmed up enough to pop out of the molds, but it took 2x as long as the bars from the previous batches with faux sw.  One of the bars from my first batch is in the line up of favorites in my shower.  It makes a gentle, light lather that I like as much, but in a different way, as the denser creamier lathers of the lard and palm bars.


What is “faux SW”?


----------



## MelodyLeee

amd said:


> @Lin19687 oh look at all those pretty endcuts in front of your soaps... j/k please lose my address
> 
> I got to unmold my latest rimmed soap attempt. I'm beyond thrilled with it. The buttons are CP (I had a huge embed making session in May or June to use up an odd qty of masterbatch that I had) and the rims are made with soap dough. I had to mold each individual strand (I used an actual mold, so don't think I'm a master artist) and stacked them into a round cavity mold trying not to smoosh the design but getting everything tight so it wouldn't leak. The bottom pic, you can see the two in the background had some leakage and smushing but those were my first two that I stacked, the last four that I did had no leakage and minimal smushing. I adore them. My daughter and the two nieces living with us suggested that I do a "super fruity rainbow", so I think I will let them help me with that on Sunday night. I can get the soap dough made tonight and they can help roll it and mold it on Sunday.



How on earth did you get the chain design on the sides of the soap? That is so pretty. I love the button tops too.


----------



## KDP

amd said:


> @Lin19687 oh look at all those pretty endcuts in front of your soaps... j/k please lose my address
> 
> I got to unmold my latest rimmed soap attempt. I'm beyond thrilled with it. The buttons are CP (I had a huge embed making session in May or June to use up an odd qty of masterbatch that I had) and the rims are made with soap dough. I had to mold each individual strand (I used an actual mold, so don't think I'm a master artist) and stacked them into a round cavity mold trying not to smoosh the design but getting everything tight so it wouldn't leak. The bottom pic, you can see the two in the background had some leakage and smushing but those were my first two that I stacked, the last four that I did had no leakage and minimal smushing. I adore them. My daughter and the two nieces living with us suggested that I do a "super fruity rainbow", so I think I will let them help me with that on Sunday night. I can get the soap dough made tonight and they can help roll it and mold it on Sunday.


Amd, those are so cool and unique! Did you use a pvc...or how did you do that? I guess pvc would have mashed the sides, huh. I love this soap!


----------



## Dawni

@MelodyLeee and @KDP, amd mentions how she made this soap in her actual post 

@Kari Howie here's Zany's no slime Castile using faux seawater thread  

Soapy thing: Errr, rearranged the soap on my shelves to make space for new ones hehehe


----------



## Misschief

Dawni said:


> Soapy thing: Errr, rearranged the soap on my shelves to make space for new ones hehehe




That counts.. and it's a lot more than I've done. I'm prepping for a birthday party. No soapy thing happening around here today.


----------



## Kae

Lin19687 said:


> @Kae  no you can't keep that color.
> 
> I won't be able to cut till tonight, still  a bit soft and I don't want to get too bad drag lines
> 
> I did order Shea butter today since my regular place will be out till mid/late Fall



Thanks @Lin19687.  Product of trial and error. Lol! I might try steeping the peelings and use it for lye water or some more just to experiment. Else, will have to surrender and move on to another project



Dawni said:


> Finally got thst double batch of rice soap done! Pics later.
> 
> So you did get absolutely no color lol. Better than brown I think, and the soap looks nice
> 
> It's like that for a lot of natural colorants.. There's a lot of info around the board if you search, and a lot of recent experiments actually, there are certain ones that will give color.
> 
> Locally we have annatto, paprika, cocoa powder, turmeric, spirulina and moringa, to name a few.. Apparently black bean powder gives blue but I haven't tried it.
> 
> @Zany_in_CO are you gonna show us cut pics?



Ahah! Thanks for the list. Will try my hand on everything that you mentioned. Thanks @Dawni!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Dawni said:


> @MelodyLeee and @KDP, amd mentions how she made this soap in her actual post
> 
> @Kari Howie here's Zany's no slime Castile using faux seawater thread
> 
> Soapy thing: Errr, rearranged the soap on my shelves to make space for new ones hehehe


@Kari Howie  what she said! 

I made my challenge soap today.  It was challenging  and now I have a REALLY BIG MESS to clean up because I used every spatula and mini whisk I own, along with countless bowls, plastic and paper cups.  I’m keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## penelopejane

msunnerstood said:


> Its a flexible, rubber/silicon thing you can bend into a hangar swirl tool
> 
> View attachment 40972


Yes I have many.  Watch it though if you have a handyman around the house he might be tempted to steal one or two!

I have been soaping for coming up to 4 years.  Amazingly. 
I am a messy soaper and I sometimes forget things and my pours don't always go to plan.
Today I had the best pour ever.  DH said Ahhh good.  So I thought I'd tell someone who cares -  you!  
Usually if I am doing something complicated I divide out the NaOH and do separate pours but I thought I'd do today's pour in one go. 
I made one batch and took it just to emulsion.  I spooned out 4 tblsp x 12 little batches and stirred in 12 different FOs and poured them into 24 little molds (heart shaped - 2 each so I can give one lot away).  Then I poured 2 trays of embeds which require smoothing the batter over back and forth with a wide spatula to ensure all the little holes are filled.  Then I put in the main FO and made 6 soaps with the left over batter.  
I can't believe how well it went.  I didn't forget anything, I didn't panic, I didn't rush and the batter stayed fluid AND even more incredibly there isn't much mess!
So there is hope for everyone out there because if I can do it, anyone can. Hopefully it doesn't take you 4 years!


----------



## bobryan1

I spent the day going through the forum and posts trying to concoct the best stain stick I can find for perspiration stains for a customer. I'm a bit overwhelmed, there's a lot of information. He brought me a tiny stub of the one he loved and used before asking me to "create it" . It has Olive Oil, CO and orange EO listed on the label. That's it. And it was HARD. No Kerosene, no turpentine or turpenoids or borax. Is this even possible to work lol.


----------



## earlene

MelodyLeee said:


> How on earth did you get the chain design on the sides of the soap? That is so pretty. I love the button tops too.


I am not amd, but with soap dough, one can roll it out on pattered silicone fondant mats like this to get whatever design you want. There are also patterened rolling pins that can be used as well, but they take up a lot more storage space than silicone mats.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

earlene said:


> I am not amd, but with soap dough, one can roll it out on pattered silicone fondant mats like this to get whatever design you want. There are also patterened rolling pins that can be used as well, but they take up a lot more storage space than silicone mats.


Great site Earlene!  I didn’t know about that one.


----------



## Faegirvlva

Kari Howie said:


> OK you wanna hear what crazy soapy thing I just now did? I was looking at a photo of a soap on my iPhone and I tried to smell it.


That's funny.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Kari Howie said:


> OK you wanna hear what crazy soapy thing I just now did? I was looking at a photo of a soap on my iPhone and I tried to smell it.



And did you like the scent? 

I’m noticing that the average person will be doing the “sniff test” within the first few seconds when I hand them a bar of soap.  Some of the experienced sellers here have posted on the importance of soap scent for selling the soap.  The challenge is that buyers have widely varying preferences in scents.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

does it count if I have been thinking about soaping?  I have one more load of pickles to do before any soaps


----------



## Kae

Been busy with my dragonfruit trial and error for three days straight. Hah! No luck with getting a color. Might have to give up and use pink clay instead. Thinking of an ombre pattern.

Today's batch produced a similar result as attached.


----------



## Kari Howie

Mobjack Bay said:


> @Kari Howie  what she said!
> 
> I made my challenge soap today.  It was challenging  and now I have a REALLY BIG MESS to clean up because I used every spatula and mini whisk I own, along with countless bowls, plastic and paper cups.  I’m keeping my fingers crossed.


Thanks Mobjack


----------



## Nanette

Kae said:


> Been busy with my dragonfruit trial and error for three days straight. Hah! No luck with getting a color. Might have to give up and use pink clay instead. Thinking of an ombre pattern.
> 
> Today's batch produced a similar result as attached.


Still a really pretty soap!


----------



## Kae

Nanette said:


> Still a really pretty soap!


Thank you @Nanette


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Kae said:


> Been busy with my dragonfruit trial and error for three days straight



I agree with everyone else the soap is lovely!!!!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Kae said:


> Been busy with my dragonfruit trial and error for three days straight. Hah! No luck with getting a color. Might have to give up and use pink clay instead. Thinking of an ombre pattern.
> 
> Today's batch produced a similar result as attached.


I love the little dragon fruit seeds!  It’s a very pretty soap.


----------



## runnerchicki

Kari Howie said:


> View attachment 40953
> View attachment 40954
> Then I changed my mind part way through chopping off all the green part and left a sliver of green.



I think these look really nice! It may not have been what you planned - but they are beautiful soaps. I love the colors.



Kae said:


> Been busy with my dragonfruit trial and error for three days straight. Hah! No luck with getting a color. Might have to give up and use pink clay instead. Thinking of an ombre pattern.
> 
> Today's batch produced a similar result as attached.


I love white soaps. These look great!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

i made a batch of soap--used the same scent and it got thick on me when the first batch I made didn't---I hate when that happens


----------



## runnerchicki

I had nanny duty for my grandson all weekend so I wasn't even home. No soapy stuff for me till next weekend. On the plus side - most of my soaps are ready to come off the drying rack so I lots of room to make more. I'll worry about what to do with it all some other time.


----------



## Dawni

runnerchicki said:


> I had nanny duty for my grandson all weekend so I wasn't even home. No soapy stuff for me till next weekend. On the plus side - most of my soaps are ready to come off the drying rack so I lots of room to make more. I'll worry about what to do with it all some other time.


I told myself that.... Then some other time came and then some more others haha


----------



## Kae

Marilyn Norgart said:


> I agree with everyone else the soap is lovely!!!!



Thank you @Marilyn Norgart.



Mobjack Bay said:


> I love the little dragon fruit seeds!  It’s a very pretty soap.


Thank you @Mobjack Bay.



runnerchicki said:


> I love white soaps. These look great!


 Ahah. You're into white soaps. Thank you @runnerchicki 

Will do my 4th and fifth run today. One I will try to color with dried and powderized dragonfruit meat whilst the other I will use pink clay. Still going to put actual dragonfruit meat on both. Pics to follow.


----------



## SoapSisters

I made my first tiger swirl! I'm so happy with how it came out! I used activated charcoal for the black half of the batter and didn't color the other half. I'm not sure how I know if it gelled or not, but it was covered and quite warm for many hours after I made it. And I was able to cut after 24 hours.


----------



## Dawni

No soapy thing today.... 

Tried making a chili/turmeric/ginger balm though.... I think I used too little of each lol, didn't feel a thing. 



Kae said:


> Will do my 4th and fifth run today. One I will try to color with dried and powderized dragonfruit meat whilst the other I will use pink clay. Still going to put actual dragonfruit meat on both. Pics to follow.


Looking forward to your pink clay one. I've noticed different shades of pink from different sources of pink clay.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

cut my soap from yesterday and I am happy with it even if it isn't exactly what I was going for


----------



## Lefty

Last week, I soaped in a new location for the first time! However it was out of necessity because my house is currently being renovated due to water damage so I'm staying with relatives. 

I made some more cupcake soap bases and star embeds last week, and over the weekend, made a batch of bars using lilac fragrance for the first time, and it smelled so good! 

I had a few family members watch me make the soap and I've never had an audience before, so it felt like I was teaching a class, haha! The purple in the bars turned out a bit more blue and less pink than I wanted, but now I know for next time! I'm also a bit worried that I may have used too much color for the stripe, so fingers crossed it doesn't bleed.

I also had a slight whoops moment when I accidentally knocked over a container of oils and colorant that I use to make the colored stripe in my bars (see profile pic), but luckily no lye was in it yet and I was able to scrape it all back into the container and only lost about 4 grams total!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

SoapSisters said:


> I made my first tiger swirl! I'm so happy with how it came out! I used activated charcoal for the black half of the batter and didn't color the other half. I'm not sure how I know if it gelled or not, but it was covered and quite warm for many hours after I made it. And I was able to cut after 24 hours.


Nice!  What did you use as colorants?


----------



## runnerchicki

I input my recipes into Soapmaking Friend. I have four basic recipes (one is still a work in progress), and one shaving soap (also a work in progress). At least I did *something* soapy.


----------



## Holly & Deb

We made a new soap yesterday, called formal affair, with gold mica..didn't come out as planned, but still lovely enough for a formal affair lol


----------



## David Gregory

Just started the cook on my second batch of HP. Timer set for every 10 minutes to check the stew pot, [Crock] but I keep hovering over it anyway.

Possibly no colorant and carnation scent. It looks like a pretty beige color anyway.

Get to use my new silicone/wood loaf  mold for the first time [and some of my fragrance hoard].


----------



## steffamarie

Made a big batch of Eucalyptus Spearmint - everyone who smells it just falls in love! I can't keep it on hand. I gave some to my physical therapist today and she about fell over herself with excitement. Here's the new batch:


Also, I received an 85lb Soaper's Choice order...if you ever wondered what 50lb of lard looks like all divided up, here you go! Stick blender head for scale.


----------



## runnerchicki

steffamarie said:


> Made a big batch of Eucalyptus Spearmint - everyone who smells it just falls in love! I can't keep it on hand. I gave some to my physical therapist today and she about fell over herself with excitement. Here's the new batch:
> View attachment 41050
> 
> Also, I received an 85lb Soaper's Choice order...if you ever wondered what 50lb of lard looks like all divided up, here you go! Stick blender head for scale.
> View attachment 41051


 Wow - that's a lot of lard!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

steffamarie said:


> Made a big batch of Eucalyptus Spearmint - everyone who smells it just falls in love! I can't keep it on hand. I gave some to my physical therapist today and she about fell over herself with excitement. Here's the new batch:
> View attachment 41050
> 
> Also, I received an 85lb Soaper's Choice order...if you ever wondered what 50lb of lard looks like all divided up, here you go! Stick blender head for scale.
> View attachment 41051


The soap looks pretty and smells good .  And, yes, that’s a lot of lard. I guess it didn’t melt in transit!


----------



## earlene

I finally caught up on the posts here at SMF.  (Reading mostly, a bit of responding.)

A couple of days ago I ran across a couple of single oil soaps I made 3 or so years ago.  I had assumed I had tossed these two out.  They are: 100% Castor oil soap with 0% SF, which is quite hard, and 100% Canola oil soap.  I hand wash tested the Castor soap, but not the Canola yet.  

As usual, the first washing was disappointing, primarily related to the ash on the soap's surface.  But the second washing was more pleasant.  Although there are virtually no bubbles whatsoever, and no visible lather, the feel of what should be lather was slippery.  After the first wash with ash-covered soap, the skin of my hands felt dry.  But after the second washing with no ash on the soap, my skin felt normal again.  It was how hard the soap is that was a surprise.  So often soapmakers say, too much Castor oil will make your soap soft and sticky.  This bar of soap is not in the least sticky nor soft.


----------



## Dawni

Castor at just 5% ups bubbles but at 100% has no visible lather.... I guess this is a prime example of how castor oil sustains bubbles, but isn't bubbly in itself, yes @earlene?

I have a high canola oil soap hidden away somewhere.. Haven't tried it. I'm curious to see how yours feels for you.

Soapy thing: Given how my soap made with rice water is my hardest soap, considering neither lard nor the two butters amounts are not high at all, I decided to test my theory that the starches in that water contribute to a harder bar.

I'll write about it more n put together a post after I've done some more testing, aside from today's.. I need to also test longevity, but my rice soap lasts longer than a lot of my other soaps so I need to confirm that.


----------



## Kari Howie

Dawni said:


> Castor at just 5% ups bubbles but at 100% has no visible lather.... I guess this is a prime example of how castor oil sustains bubbles, but isn't bubbly in itself, yes @earlene?
> 
> I have a high canola oil soap hidden away somewhere.. Haven't tried it. I'm curious to see how yours feels for you.
> 
> Soapy thing: Given how my soap made with rice water is my hardest soap, considering neither lard nor the two butters amounts are not high at all, I decided to test my theory that the starches in that water contribute to a harder bar.
> 
> I'll write about it more n put together a post after I've done some more testing, aside from today's.. I need to also test longevity, but my rice soap lasts longer than a lot of my other soaps so I need to confirm that.


Do you use water from rinsing the rice?


----------



## Dawni

Kari Howie said:


> Do you use water from rinsing the rice?


Yes, from the rinsing. But we soak the rice after all the dirt is off so it's one of the last rinses. 

The rice soap mentioned uses rice water total liquid replacement, rice puree and rice powder.


----------



## Kari Howie

Dawni said:


> Yes, from the rinsing. But we soak the rice after all the dirt is off so it's one of the last rinses.
> 
> The rice soap mentioned uses rice water total liquid replacement, rice puree and rice powder.


Thanks, Dawni! I’ll give it a try.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

steffamarie said:


> Made a big batch of Eucalyptus Spearmint - everyone who smells it just falls in love! I can't keep it on hand. I gave some to my physical therapist today and she about fell over herself with excitement. Here's the new batch:
> View attachment 41050
> 
> Also, I received an 85lb Soaper's Choice order...if you ever wondered what 50lb of lard looks like all divided up, here you go! Stick blender head for scale.
> View attachment 41051



what ratio did you use if you don't mind me asking

I made my very first all lavender--HP with goats milk.  its still warm in the mold.  it actually smells pretty good--I think I might have been bashing lavender without reason--will see when I cut


----------



## Nanette

I made the Lovin Soap goat milk soap recipe....rose geranium and lavender..smells pretty nice! Made small stars for embeds also..


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Nanette said:


> I made the Lovin Soap goat milk soap recipe....rose geranium and lavender..smells pretty nice! Made small stars for embeds also..



I have an Egyptian geranium that I want to try....after I make my batch of apricot freesia.  I was going to mix the geranium with some lavender but I used it all. I read the geranium is better in the soap than OOB--I sure hope so


----------



## SoapySuds

Well, I had a bunch of friends over and we made a basic soap recipe!

Was a blast! Coffee, roses, tobacco flower, dirt, etc


----------



## Lin19687

Banging out soap for shows in late Oct. Mainly because  I added a show that I had not planned on. So just to make sure that I am not out of most of the best sellers I have to get on it .

It's an Apple Fest so obviously I need to do more of Apple Pie, Apple, and a few other Fall scents


----------



## shunt2011

Nothing soapy in way too long.  Have my last show for the year next weekend.  Need to make some sugar scrubs and bath bombs.  I don't have a lot of soap left but will have to make due.   It sold like gangbusters two weeks ago at a show.  Made 10 x my booth fee for the weekend.


----------



## SoapSisters

steffamarie said:


> Made a big batch of Eucalyptus Spearmint - everyone who smells it just falls in love! I can't keep it on hand. I gave some to my physical therapist today and she about fell over herself with excitement. Here's the new batch:
> View attachment 41050
> 
> Also, I received an 85lb Soaper's Choice order...if you ever wondered what 50lb of lard looks like all divided up, here you go! Stick blender head for scale.
> View attachment 41051


I'm curious: Do you use EO or FO for this soap?



Dawni said:


> Yes, from the rinsing. But we soak the rice after all the dirt is off so it's one of the last rinses.
> 
> The rice soap mentioned uses rice water total liquid replacement, rice puree and rice powder.


This is really intriguing! How long do you soak the rice? Is there a certain kind of rice you use?


----------



## Mooicle

Kari Howie said:


> OK you wanna hear what crazy soapy thing I just now did? I was looking at a photo of a soap on my iPhone and I tried to smell it.


----------



## Nanette

Marilyn Norgart said:


> I have an Egyptian geranium that I want to try....after I make my batch of apricot freesia.  I was going to mix the geranium with some lavender but I used it all. I read the geranium is better in the soap than OOB--I sure hope so


I used rose geranium essential oil..it does make its presence known in soap!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Marilyn Norgart said:


> I think I might have been bashing lavender without reason--will see when I cut



its not too bad but still not to sure I care for it


----------



## Nanette

There are a lot of scents that everyone seems to love..and I dont care for them At All..litsea, lemongrass, rose geranium, ....citronella of course....they all remind me of bug spray of some kind..so each person has their own likes and such. I Love all the conifers, even the pine that smells like the lumber aisle at Home Depot.


----------



## Mooicle

amd said:


> @Lin19687 oh look at all those pretty endcuts in front of your soaps... j/k please lose my address
> 
> I got to unmold my latest rimmed soap attempt. I'm beyond thrilled with it. The buttons are CP (I had a huge embed making session in May or June to use up an odd qty of masterbatch that I had) and the rims are made with soap dough. I had to mold each individual strand (I used an actual mold, so don't think I'm a master artist) and stacked them into a round cavity mold trying not to smoosh the design but getting everything tight so it wouldn't leak. The bottom pic, you can see the two in the background had some leakage and smushing but those were my first two that I stacked, the last four that I did had no leakage and minimal smushing. I adore them. My daughter and the two nieces living with us suggested that I do a "super fruity rainbow", so I think I will let them help me with that on Sunday night. I can get the soap dough made tonight and they can help roll it and mold it on Sunday.


SO super cool!!!
Impressive work!

Cut my drop swirl done with my FAVORITE scent...lingonberry spice (BB)

I'm happy now.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Mooicle said:


> Cut my drop swirl done with my FAVORITE scent...lingonberry spice (BB)
> 
> I'm happy now.View attachment 41085



very pretty indeed!!

lime and coconut day here----I made a lime in a coconut milk soap and a rosemary, lime in coconut milk.  they are tucked in to gel.  I was goining to make a basil batch with lemon but cant find any lemon in town so I need to order


----------



## Mooicle

Marilyn Norgart said:


> very pretty indeed!!


Thank you so much Marilyn!!!


----------



## Mooicle

Marilyn Norgart said:


> lime and coconut day here----I made a lime in a coconut milk soap and a rosemary, lime in coconut milk.  they are tucked in to gel.  I was goining to make a basil batch with lemon but cant find any lemon in town so I need to order


That sounds DIVINE!!!  Please post pics when you cut...


----------



## steffamarie

Marilyn Norgart said:


> what ratio did you use if you don't mind me asking





SoapSisters said:


> I'm curious: Do you use EO or FO for this soap?



I use FO, so I don't have a ratio. I'm a huge fan of the BBW scent and while Nature's Garden isn't spot on with their version, I actually prefer it to the original. I just finished up the 8oz bottle I bought around a year ago. Well worth it!! Everyone adores it.


----------



## Arimara

I ordered some oils but I want to play around with OO Vs Pommace. I want to know if I can tell the difference with the two.


----------



## msunnerstood

The only soapy thing I did today was give my batch of cream soap a whip. It has to rot another week minimum



Mooicle said:


> Cut my drop swirl done with my FAVORITE scent...lingonberry spice (BB)
> 
> I'm happy now.View attachment 41085


Lovely soap but ohhh I love Lingonberries. On Rice Pudding if at all possible


----------



## Mooicle

Arimara said:


> I ordered some oils but I want to play around with OO Vs Pommace. I want to know if I can tell the difference with the two.


Can you post what you find out?



msunnerstood said:


> Lovely soap but ohhh I love Lingonberries. On Rice Pudding if at all possible


I have never tried them...but that scent is SO amazing!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Mooicle said:


> That sounds DIVINE!!!  Please post pics when you cut...



posted in Photos


----------



## amd

I've been sick for a week, but finally managed to make my custom orders last night. One batch of shampoo bars and a batch of sugar scrub. I also ordered SCI and SCS noodles to try making pressed shampoo bars and start testing out a few recipes. I have a friend who has a 3D printer so she is going to print me a 3 pc mold for them if I get a recipe I like. For testing I will be using a pvc end cap, plug and my husband's arbor press, lol.

Hoping I am feeling up to doing some soap things over the weekend. It's supposed to be relatively cool weather, so the dungeon should be good working temps for me. At the very least maybe I could get my dishes done...

I would like to do:
MB lye (without silk for vegan soap experiments)
Test batch 1 of vegan soap experiments: sub palm in place of tallow in my regular recipe
Test batch 2: sub Dixiedragon's* lard replacement in place of tallow in my regular recipe
Test batch 3: sub IL's* palm replacement in the lard replacement in place of tallow in my regular recipe
*I'm not sure I have these ladies credited with the correct recipes, I'm working off memory today and not on all cylinders. My apologies if I have anyone confused.*
What I would like is to have a vegan recipe that is similar to my current recipe, and performs the same. I have some customers that don't care if the soap is vegan or not, so I would like to have the soap perform the same for them regardless. So I'm going to do a couple of small test batches to use up some sample FO's that I have, and then I'll compare them after a regular cure, at 6 months, and hopefully again at 9 months. I'll also put them through my usual "questionable storage" conditions to see if they develop DOS or not.

Other randomness that needs to be done:
I would like to get a batch of donut bubble bars done, as well as a batch of pineapple ones. I have a show the end of September, so curious to see if novelty shaped bubble bars will sell better than my scoops. I also need to organize my thoughts a bit on creating gift baskets with existing stock (or using existing stock and making one or two items to round it out).

Oh, and I need to make a batch of cupcakes for my Dec club, and restock Nag Champa.


----------



## Arimara

Mooicle said:


> Can you post what you find out?


Only if I can get my mitts on a decent OO. Costco is an absolute pain to deal with.


----------



## Dawni

Glad you're feeling better @amd


SoapSisters said:


> This is really intriguing! How long do you soak the rice? Is there a certain kind of rice you use?


I soak for about an hour... I want to try when it's soaked for much longer if it makes any difference but I keep forgetting, and we need to cook n eat the rice lol

I use what I have on hand. I don't know which kind we usually have but it's plain white, short and semi-fat grains lol. I've used purple rice once but didn't notice any difference in hardness, lather nor color.

No soapy thing done today other than inspect the curing soaps. 

And oh, ordered more EOs and more castor and sweet almond oils. Those are the only two I don't get in the supermarket.


----------



## Trisher

I made my first goat's milk soap today. I did not scent or colour it just to see and smell it in its natural state. It behaved well. I poured it into individual rectangular molds. 


Nephew has a hobby farm with a few goats. I see more goat's milk soap in my future!
His dad is a hobby bee keeper - I see beeswax and honey soaps in my future too...


----------



## DKing

I decided to experiment a little today with a new recipe that included oils I had not used yet.  I also added some peppermint with a little Litsea and made an attempt at an ombre/gradient green.  I am curious to see how it cuts tomorrow.


----------



## msunnerstood

I am going to attempt to make soap tonight. Ive got a stool pulled up to my work table and everything positioned in reach.  I am hoping my back holds up for at least an hour. Wish me luck


----------



## Dawni

msunnerstood said:


> I am going to attempt to make soap tonight. Ive got a stool pulled up to my work table and everything positioned in reach.  I am hoping my back holds up for at least an hour. Wish me luck


Good luck! Be safe


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

msunnerstood said:


> I am going to attempt to make soap tonight. Ive got a stool pulled up to my work table and everything positioned in reach.  I am hoping my back holds up for at least an hour. Wish me luck



good luck--take care of yourself.  feel better quick


----------



## msunnerstood

Well I did it but im not happy with it. Colors didnt turn out as planned and not sure they match the scent. I def. Dont like the top but Ill have to wait and what tomorrow brings when I cut it.


----------



## Lin19687

Today I am going to bang out 8 Batches, hopefully this morning so I can unmold tomorrow and bang out another 8 batches.
I have 3 Big shows.  Labor Day weekend 4 day show (soaps all packed up to go), Another the end of this month (new show for me and I am told it is a BIG 1 day show-pray it is great weather), and last is Apple Fest at the end of Oct (this is what I am banging out extra for in case I run out of the big sellers at the other 2 shows - you know all the Apple scents)

Then maybe get Healing Salve made, got Herbs wilting now


----------



## SoapSisters

Thanks for the information, @Dawni. I think I'm going to try it!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Lin19687 said:


> Today I am going to bang out 8 Batches



you are feeling energetic?  I am impressed.

have a wedding reception today so the only soapy thing I have done is cut my batches from yesterday and do the soapy dishes.


----------



## Dawni

Marilyn Norgart said:


> have a wedding reception today so the only soapy thing I have done is cut my batches from yesterday and do the soapy dishes.


Hate those.. The CP ones. HP ones are a walk in the park lol


----------



## Kari Howie

Mooicle said:


> Cut my drop swirl done with my FAVORITE scent...lingonberry spice (BB)
> 
> I'm happy now.View attachment 41085


Beeyooteeful!


----------



## Misschief

I'll be making two batches of soap today... Java Jumpstart (a coffee and spice soap) and Beer Soap, the beginning of the making for my fall and winter markets. My usual market won't be back up and running until the end of September because the roads will be closed. They're installing a new (much needed) water system in that area of town.


----------



## DKing

I cut my hombre green peppermint soap from yesterday.  It was a little thicker than I would have liked for the pour so my layers are pretty obvious, but I still like it.  It did get a partial gel on about half of the bars.  They are just for my own use though so not a big deal.  My house smells nice and pepperminty today.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

DKing said:


> I cut my hombre green peppermint soap from yesterday.  It was a little thicker than I would have liked for the pour so my layers are pretty obvious, but I still like it.  It did get a partial gel on about half of the bars.  They are just for my own use though so not a big deal.  My house smells nice and pepperminty today.



very pretty


----------



## DKing

Marilyn Norgart said:


> very pretty



Thank you!


----------



## Dawni

DKing said:


> I cut my hombre green peppermint soap from yesterday.  It was a little thicker than I would have liked for the pour so my layers are pretty obvious, but I still like it.  It did get a partial gel on about half of the bars.  They are just for my own use though so not a big deal.  My house smells nice and pepperminty today.


Pretty! I'm scared of trying an ombre... Those smooth ones some manage to make coz I have a feeling it's a lot to do with how you gradually increase your colorant.. I'm afraid it'll take me forever to do so many "layers" and it'll thicken up. This lady makes it look so easy haha


----------



## DKing

Dawni said:


> Pretty! I'm scared of trying an ombre... Those smooth ones some manage to make coz I have a feeling it's a lot to do with how you gradually increase your colorant.. I'm afraid it'll take me forever to do so many "layers" and it'll thicken up. This lady makes it look so easy haha



That was the exact video I used for inspiration!  lol  My soap was thickening up a lot faster than I expected so I needed to work faster than I would have liked.  For some reason, the inner bars that got the partial gel are far less obvious with the layers...but the circle in the center kind of ruins it for me.  I think I will definitely give it another go.  I want to achieve the skill of that soap maker in the video....just beautiful!  I might wait on attempt 2 until the heat of summer is over as i am finding that I have less time to work with the soap batter than I did in the spring when it was cooler.  For now I will just keep things very simple!


----------



## marshmallowlady

I need to organize my piping tips, etc. that I got this week (I don't want to start piping on my soaps until that's done)...but I'm probably going to just make another soap or do more research into what I need to do to start a business off "right" for my area!


----------



## Lin19687

Marilyn Norgart said:


> you are feeling energetic?  I am impressed.



Not really haha  I just HAVE to so I have stock for the last show.
Then I won't be soaping till Jan/Feb 2020


----------



## soapjoy

DKing said:


> I cut my hombre green peppermint soap from yesterday.  It was a little thicker than I would have liked for the pour so my layers are pretty obvious, but I still like it.  It did get a partial gel on about half of the bars.  They are just for my own use though so not a big deal.  My house smells nice and pepperminty today.



Very nice!


----------



## Misschief

One down (beer soap made), one to go... after I do the soap dishes from round one.


----------



## KDP

DKing said:


> I cut my hombre green peppermint soap from yesterday.  It was a little thicker than I would have liked for the pour so my layers are pretty obvious, but I still like it.  It did get a partial gel on about half of the bars.  They are just for my own use though so not a big deal.  My house smells nice and pepperminty today.


Lovely shades of green! Love them!


----------



## Amonik

I made a 500 g batch with a new-to-me FO (Sandalwood from Swedish company Tvålköket) and an in-the-pot swirl with two shades of violet and a little white. Poured into a pipe mold. It seems that sandalwood FO sometimes discolors, so I wonder if there’ll be any swirl left? Looking forward to unmolding it very much.


----------



## Mooicle

Kari Howie said:


> Beeyooteeful!


Thank you Kari!!  I am happy with it overall, but I don't think I used enough white.  Although the white discolors with the FO so maybe it is ok.  But it smells DIVINE!!!!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

msunnerstood said:


> I am going to attempt to make soap tonight. Ive got a stool pulled up to my work table and everything positioned in reach.  I am hoping my back holds up for at least an hour. Wish me luck



Maybe making soap will help you heal faster!  I hope so.


----------



## Mooicle

I just made a batch of soap with apple pie FO and used the heat transfer method for the first time.  Pretty cool way of doing things.  Hopefully it turns out ok.  It seemed like I had a bit more time than I normally do, but I am uncertain about if the palm oil was heated enough.  I use the no stir PO and I have found out, for me at least, that if it isn't heated COMPLETELY AND WELL, then it starts to do weird things to my batter.  Had some issues with that once so I am assuming it was the PO, so we will see what happens when I cut it.  Not too much going on this week because we are bringing our son to college for move in on thursday.  So my brain is preoccupied.  Even soaping doesn't break the brain fog well.  Oh well.  Maybe ONE more batch this week...


----------



## Mobjack Bay

DKing said:


> I cut my hombre green peppermint soap from yesterday.  It was a little thicker than I would have liked for the pour so my layers are pretty obvious, but I still like it.  It did get a partial gel on about half of the bars.  They are just for my own use though so not a big deal.  My house smells nice and pepperminty today.


Pretty, pretty, pretty. Very nice color gradient.


----------



## KiwiMoose

I just got back from Bali yesterday, and was inspired to make some soap today.  I used my new 'freshly picked and pureed' aloe out of the freezer, and pineapple and mango FO.  Smells just like the fresh juices we had in Bali. Might go back to bed now - still a bit jet lagged.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

KiwiMoose said:


> I just got back from Bali yesterday, and was inspired to make some soap today.  I used my new 'freshly picked and pureed' aloe out of the freezer, and pineapple and mango FO.  Smells just like the fresh juices we had in Bali. Might go back to bed now - still a bit jet lagged.


Good to have you back!


----------



## Koric

Made some foaming liquid soap today. I found a frozen bag of soap paste I stuck in a freeze two years ago before we moved. I think they turned out good for being forgotten about.


----------



## steffamarie

BF's mom texted me and asked if I had any lavender soap. Said a friend of hers is going through a really difficult custody battle for her 9 year old son and he's really feeling stressed. Lavender helps him calm down and helps him to sleep, according to her. I sent off my whole stash of 9 bars for her to keep and give away to whomever. I know what it's like to have a lot of family drama and stress and I really hope my soap will help him feel a little better. 

So I made a new loaf of lavender soap to add to the curing rack, and then decided I would make another batch of unscented castile soap for when I run out of the few bars I have right now. That took about 9 years to trace (probably not helped by the fact that I did 10% KOH) and even after having it in the oven for a few hours, it was still barely at a light trace. I decided to HP it since I'm the most impatient person that ever existed and that got cut this morning. Boy, HP is an adventure, I'll tell you that much. I don't care for the "rustic" texture much but I'll do cigar bands and play off of it. 

I have a few friends at work who have been asking for soap, and they've all been big fans. I'm really happy to be sharing my crafts with people!!


----------



## Kari Howie

KiwiMoose said:


> I just got back from Bali yesterday, and was inspired to make some soap today.  I used my new 'freshly picked and pureed' aloe out of the freezer, and pineapple and mango FO.  Smells just like the fresh juices we had in Bali. Might go back to bed now - still a bit jet lagged.


How wonderful! I bet that was fun. I’m going to be out of pocket for awhile, but not going anywhere so exotic. I’m flying out to Arizona with my two adult daughters to visit my 94 yo aunt in Prescott. We’re hoping to see the Grand Canyon and Sedona while we’re there. I’m hoping to come back with ideas for desert inspired soap. I also have heard there are some kind of vortices associated with the Sedona area that are sacred to the Native Americans.  No idea what that means, but maybe a vortex will inspire me!



msunnerstood said:


> Well I did it but im not happy with it. Colors didnt turn out as planned and not sure they match the scent. I def. Dont like the top but Ill have to wait and what tomorrow brings when I cut it.


Be easy with yourself, girl.



DKing said:


> I cut my hombre green peppermint soap from yesterday.  It was a little thicker than I would have liked for the pour so my layers are pretty obvious, but I still like it.  It did get a partial gel on about half of the bars.  They are just for my own use though so not a big deal.  My house smells nice and pepperminty today.


I love it!


----------



## msunnerstood

Kari Howie said:


> Be easy with yourself, girl.



I think I was just in pain and cranky. It wasnt so bad when i cut it. Guess you cant judge a soap from its top lol

I just made another soap today, keep in mind HP tops are never as neat and tidy as CP but I think I did pretty well swirling the top for HP. this one is Cocoa-butter Cashmere. It has Vanillian so I colored the part I scented brown and let the white unscented. fingers crossed.


----------



## Kari Howie

msunnerstood said:


> I think I was just in pain and cranky. It wasnt so bad when i cut it. Guess you cant judge a soap from its top lol
> 
> I just made another soap today, keep in mind HP tops are never as neat and tidy as CP but I think I did pretty well swirling the top for HP. this one is Cocoa-butter Cashmere. It has Vanillian so I colored the part I scented brown and let the white unscented. fingers crossed.
> 
> View attachment 41138


Mmm.  It looks delicious! Like a cinnamon pastry!


----------



## Tais

After nearly a year without soap making I am finally back to it, and, with no surprise, loving it! 
This weekend  I tried something I wanted to try for quite a while: I used rice bran wax.
Still don't know the result, but it did mix well with the oils and nothing went wrong  So, I am looking forward to see how the soap will turn!


----------



## msunnerstood

ok here is the cut,, Vanillin content is over 10 so this brown is going to get much darker but the white will stay because its unscented. I am hoping it will make the white much more prominent.


----------



## runnerchicki

DKing said:


> I cut my hombre green peppermint soap from yesterday.  It was a little thicker than I would have liked for the pour so my layers are pretty obvious, but I still like it.  It did get a partial gel on about half of the bars.  They are just for my own use though so not a big deal.  My house smells nice and pepperminty today.


Love the color gradient. Pretty!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

msunnerstood said:


> ok here is the cut,, Vanillin content is over 10 so this brown is going to get much darker but the white will stay because its unscented. I am hoping it will make the white much more prominent.
> 
> 
> View attachment 41143



that is gorgeous--I hope the vanilla doesn't eat up the white.  how is your back feeling?


----------



## msunnerstood

Marilyn Norgart said:


> that is gorgeous--I hope the vanilla doesn't eat up the white.  how is your back feeling?



I left the white unscented so fingers crossed. My Back is still obnoxious. Finally found a dr who gets it and gave me something to help me sleep at night. at least I dont have exhaustion as well as pain. I see a chiropractor tomorrow.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

msunnerstood said:


> ok here is the cut,, Vanillin content is over 10 so this brown is going to get much darker but the white will stay because its unscented. I am hoping it will make the white much more prominent.
> 
> 
> View attachment 41143


Super nice.  It will be interesting to see how the color changes.  I hope you will post it again when it gets darker.  I’m just starting to learn about using FOs that have vanillin.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Tais said:


> After nearly a year without soap making I am finally back to it, and, with no surprise, loving it!
> This weekend  I tried something I wanted to try for quite a while: I used rice bran wax.
> Still don't know the result, but it did mix well with the oils and nothing went wrong  So, I am looking forward to see how the soap will turn!


Wow! Where did you find that? Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## runnerchicki

I had soap making paralysis this weekend. I have so many new things I want to try that I couldn't decide - and now it's too late to do anything. Want to try a castile. Want to try a salt bar. Want to try using embeds. Want to try another shaving soap. Need to make some lotions, conditioners, and shampoo. Ugh ... I wish I didn't have project ADD. Back to the grind tomorrow and have to figure out which box I'm going to tick off the list next weekend.


----------



## Jackie Tobey

Purchased new micas from MM!!  Now waiting on the front porch for the next several days for the delivery!!!  The anticipation!!!!!!!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Cut my Pineapple and Mango (and aloe) soap.


----------



## marshmallowlady

I'm waiting on my oils and lye solution to cool down before I make a soap that I'm thinking of calling "Sunburned Zebra". I wanted to do a black-and-white soap, but kept thinking of the joke that goes: "What's black and white and red all over? A sunburned zebra!". When I settled on my FO, "Black Cherry BOMB" from Nature's Garden, I knew I had to incorporate red in there somehow. I asked my son if he thought I should use glitter, and he said he did...and picked out Be Scented's "Gold Dust" biodegradable glitter. Should be fun!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

KiwiMoose said:


> Cut my Pineapple and Mango (and aloe) soap



I love these Kiwi!!!  did you mix the scents or buy separately.  are you happy with the scent?  sounds like something I would love


----------



## runnerchicki

KiwiMoose said:


> Cut my Pineapple and Mango (and aloe) soap.
> View attachment 41149
> View attachment 41150


Gorgeous. The colors are right up my alley. I wish I could smell them!


----------



## amd

Did soap dishes.
Packaged and labeled 62 bars of soap.
Scrubbed soap dungeon floor.
Photographed soap. (still need to edit photos)
Might make soap tonight when I get home from work. Feeling itchy to make something.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Marilyn Norgart said:


> I love these Kiwi!!!  did you mix the scents or buy separately.  are you happy with the scent?  sounds like something I would love


I bought it from a local supplier, who I believe gets their FO from Natures Garden. It smells lovely!


----------



## Dawni

Tais said:


> After nearly a year without soap making I am finally back to it, and, with no surprise, loving it!
> This weekend  I tried something I wanted to try for quite a while: I used rice bran wax.
> Still don't know the result but it did mix well with the oils and nothing went wrong  So, I am looking forward to see how the soap will turn!


I'd be interested in your results, especially regarding hardness and longevity. I've seen rice bran wax from a local supplier but haven't inquired about it. What's SAP value did you use?


----------



## Mooicle

KiwiMoose said:


> Cut my Pineapple and Mango (and aloe) soap.
> View attachment 41149
> View attachment 41150


Now THAT will be a divine soap to use.  So pretty and I bet the scent is magical!
Very nice!!


----------



## amd

Lined 4 soap molds.
Put away clean soap dishes.
Measured out oils for vegan test batches.
Made first vegan test batch. I did not get around to MB lye for vegan test batches, so I used fresh. Soap went beautifully so now I am rethinking the whole MB lye thing. Might just be better for my recipe (it moves very fast) to use fresh lye and be able to do the designs I want. It has been a year or more since I made the switch to MB lye, and I feel I've done nothing but struggle with even simple ITPS or hanger swirls. Might still do some MB lye for layered soaps and cupcakes (things that take more time anyways), but I'm going to try a few more batches with fresh lye again. [just thinking outloud a bit here, sorry]


----------



## Kae

KiwiMoose said:


> Cut my Pineapple and Mango (and aloe) soap.
> View attachment 41149
> View attachment 41150


So cute .


----------



## Amonik

Cut some soap which was either too soft or maybe just too full of air bubbles, it broke apart. Kneaded some of it into an ugly but usable shape.

Ordered silicone soap moulds! One for a small loaf, makes 4-5 bars or so, and one ”tall and skinny”. I’m looking forward to not lining molds so much! Not because it’s so much work, but because I always end up with rounded corners and wrinkly sides.


----------



## Saltwater Scented

Made my seventh batch of soap, been doing one a day since I got all of my supplies in.  Tonight was a coffee soap.  Lye and coffee solution temp never went over 127F, but it still smells yuck.  Soap smells fantastic though.  Per pound of oil I put in two tsp of coffee seed oil and then another 14 grams of non-discoloring vanilla FO.  Total weight of the batch is three pounds. 

Unmolded yesterday's batch which was a sensitive skin formula I put together from a few different recipes online that pretty much overlapped. 

Cut Sunday's batch which is my My Cousin Vinny and Sal recipe, but with cocoa butter in place of sal butter so I can compare the two side-by-side. 

Now I think tomorrow will be a nice little charcoal and salt bar.


----------



## penelopejane

Lin19687 said:


> Today I am going to bang out 8 Batches, hopefully this morning so I can unmold tomorrow and bang out another 8 batches.
> I have 3 Big shows.  Labor Day weekend 4 day show (soaps all packed up to go), Another the end of this month (new show for me and I am told it is a BIG 1 day show-pray it is great weather), and last is Apple Fest at the end of Oct (this is what I am banging out extra for in case I run out of the big sellers at the other 2 shows - you know all the Apple scents)
> 
> Then maybe get Healing Salve made, got Herbs wilting now


I made two batches yesterday and used every jug and container I own and can't make soap again until they are all washed!  Wish I was a clean and tidy soaper.


----------



## Relle

KiwiMoose said:


> I bought it from a local supplier, who I believe gets their FO from Natures Garden. It smells lovely!



Do they post to Oz ? Can you send me the link and I'll have a look, not sure of the difference with NZ and Oz dollar.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Relle said:


> Do they post to Oz ? Can you send me the link and I'll have a look, not sure of the difference with NZ and Oz dollar.


https://zendesigns.co.nz
I think one NZ dollar is about AU93c - ish?


----------



## bluejay2686

I tried to give a natural smell to my soap using dry lemon zest (added at the trace). I obtained a faint smell, which was not the outcome I was looking for, but all in all, it turned out fine. Next time I will add it to the oils to see if it will be more fragrant.


----------



## KiwiMoose

bluejay2686 said:


> I tried to give a natural smell to my soap using dry lemon zest (added at the trace). I obtained a faint smell, which was not the outcome I was looking for, but all in all, it turned out fine. Next time I will add it to the oils to see if it will be more fragrant.


Was that the only 'fragrance' you used?  They look great - love the moulds.


----------



## bluejay2686

KiwiMoose said:


> Was that the only 'fragrance' you used?  They look great - love the moulds.


Thanks!! Yes, I dont like adding essential oils, idk why.  And the credit for the mold goes to mcvities digestive, I just love them.


----------



## KiwiMoose

bluejay2686 said:


> Thanks!! Yes, I dont like adding essential oils, idk why.  And the credit for the mold goes to mcvities digestive, I just love them.


Me too - but I prefer the plain ones (no chocolate) sandwiched together with butter. Nom nom.  For our American friends - these taste a bit like Graham crackers.
Do the biscuits come in a shaped plastic mould? It's been a while since I bought those - we have to get them from the international aisle here in NZ supermarkets.


----------



## bluejay2686

KiwiMoose said:


> Me too - but I prefer the plain ones (no chocolate) sandwiched together with butter. Nom nom.  For our American friends - these taste a bit like Graham crackers.
> Do the biscuits come in a shaped plastic mould? It's been a while since I bought those - we have to get them from the international aisle here in NZ supermarkets.



Yes, they come with a plastic mold. I dont know if you can find the same ones, but in Turkey it is sold like that, in total 9 biscuits, and the plastic mold has 3 pieces that holds 3 biscuits each. Idk if I explained it well, my english seems to struggle describing the plastic. But it is a cheaper alternative, for sure. And its shape is lovely. ❤


----------



## shunt2011

Very nice, unfortunately, the scent won't last regardless of when added.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

KiwiMoose said:


> Cut my Pineapple and Mango (and aloe) soap.
> View attachment 41149
> View attachment 41150


Bali inspired beautiful!


----------



## bluejay2686

shunt2011 said:


> Very nice, unfortunately, the scent won't last regardless of when added.


Really? Not even if I increased the amount or added the fresh ones?


----------



## Lin19687

penelopejane said:


> I made two batches yesterday and used every jug and container I own and can't make soap again until they are all washed!  Wish I was a clean and tidy soaper.


I bought enough- 20 tubs, 8 mold, 18 spatulas etc so I don't have to do dishes 

I have a 4 day show this weekend, so I have been getting everything ready


----------



## shunt2011

bluejay2686 said:


> Really? Not even if I increased the amount or added the fresh ones?



Nope, not likely.  Doesn't survive the lye monster.  Especially after a proper cure.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Lin19687 said:


> I bought enough- 20 tubs, 8 mold, 18 spatulas etc so I don't have to do dishes



I have be acquiring enough pails and spatulas etc but I need to get a couple more molds so I can make more with out waiting.  the thought of having more dishes at one time isn't a good one though


----------



## Dawni

Marilyn Norgart said:


> I have be acquiring enough pails and spatulas etc but I need to get a couple more molds so I can make more with out waiting.  the thought of having more dishes at one time isn't a good one though


Had the same thought of getting more molds just today lol

I have no problem with the dishes though, one of the perks of HP lol

No soapy thing today though.. Sigh.


----------



## amd

Cut test batch #1 yesterday. Really happy with the swirling. It will be a test of patience waiting for the cure on the test batches to compare formulas.
Made test batch #2 last night. Hopefully test batch #3 will be made tonight. Would like to make a batch of Nag Champa tonight, but may be short on time. Also debating giving the soap a new look - it's been a drop swirl design for about 3 years now. I'll keep the color scheme (aqua green with yellow, orange and brown drop) as that works well with the discoloration, but want to play a bit with the look. I might go as simple as doing an ITPS with the yellow, orange and brown and drop that in the aqua, or place the ITPS between two layers of aqua. Ideas, ideas. More than likely it will be a spur of the moment decision during the making.


----------



## Lin19687

amd said:


> Cut test batch #1 yesterday. Really happy with the swirling. It will be a test of patience waiting for the cure on the test batches to compare formulas.
> Made test batch #2 last night. Hopefully test batch #3 will be made tonight. Would like to make a batch of Nag Champa tonight, but may be short on time. Also debating giving the soap a new look - it's been a drop swirl design for about 3 years now. I'll keep the color scheme (aqua green with yellow, orange and brown drop) as that works well with the discoloration, but want to play a bit with the look. I might go as simple as doing an ITPS with the yellow, orange and brown and drop that in the aqua, or place the ITPS between two layers of aqua. Ideas, ideas. More than likely it will be a spur of the moment decision during the making.


What the Heck @amd  No Pics??

Humrph ..........


FYI I use the dishwasher to do the soapy stuff


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

I just got finished making an apple and then made a cherry--the cherry is going to be interesting cuz the batter turned orange as soon as I added the fragrance.  it smells great in here!!!


----------



## Nanette

Made Zanys no slime Castile! Tweaked, of course....came out much better than I thought it would considering .....very happy! I used annato infused oo and calendula infused oo, have a deep gold soap. I used serrata, amyris, bergamot and cinnamon eos....very strong foresty/wood scent. It came out much better in the finished soap than oob...thank heavens. Please forgive my terrible spelling if annato and serrata are wrong.....Ive become notorious. Ancient gold coins soap.


----------



## amd

@Lin19687 sorry... it's a pain getting stuff from the phone to the laptop... but just for you...

Test batch 1, BCN Frankincense & Myrrh, subbed palm for tallow:









Test Batch #2 used a SMF member (can't remember who and don't have my notes here so I can't credit properly) oil blend substitute for lard. Blend uses palm, shea and olive oil if I remember correctly. Used Candle Science Black Currant Absinthe FO.


----------



## Lin19687

TY @amd   Looks so nice.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

just finished a HP soap--scented with poison apple from nuture soap.  it said it accelerates fast and discolores to orange in CP (didn't see that when I ordered)  I colored it white only and am hoping it wont discolor.  it is an awesome scent--it has apple orange neroli bergamot and rose--gonna say it again its awesome.  am waiting impatiently for the other soaps I made also--I get anxious until I make the cut--I like how the tops look but am always nervous


----------



## msunnerstood

Marilyn Norgart said:


> just finished a HP soap--scented with poison apple from nuture soap.  it said it accelerates fast and discolores to orange in CP (didn't see that when I ordered)  I colored it white only and am hoping it wont discolor.  it is an awesome scent--it has apple orange neroli bergamot and rose--gonna say it again its awesome.  am waiting impatiently for the other soaps I made also--I get anxious until I make the cut--I like how the tops look but am always nervous



I cant wait to see the cut. I am ALWAYS anxious and nervous for the Cut.

I Just finished pouring an HP batch of Amber & Black Current from Naturesfragrance. It has a smidge of vanillin so I did the main part brown and in the pot swirled with white and black . Only the black and brown have fragrance just in case.


----------



## KiwiMoose

My second batch of 'Karma Chameleon' is CPOPing as we speak.  I have adjusted the essential oil combo since the last batch I made to try and get a closer match to the smell of the Karma soap from Lush (my favourite!).


----------



## MarnieSoapien

Cut my first batch of Pumpkin Chai soap. The fragrance is more Chai than pumpkin.


----------



## KiwiMoose

MarnieSoapien said:


> Cut my first batch of Pumpkin Chai soap. The fragrance is more Chai than pumpkin. View attachment 41202
> View attachment 41203


Pretty!


----------



## Lin19687

Over the last few days I whipped up 100 Salves and Balms for the show, labeled and sealed.
New boxes for the Salt bars, new labels created and labeled.
All those packed and ready to load with all the soaps.
Also got my list of 'things to bring' all set to load up for late this morning.
Have to drive an hour to pick up my Palm stock.
Get home to load up for 4 day show, get to show to set up for Friday-Monday--- SO happy they let us do this all day on Thursday !!! 
Charge car at some point, then plot out my drive to show with Charging the car for over an hour while on the road. I have an all EV so the 1.5 hr drive can be a killer .


----------



## Kiti Williams

bluejay2686 said:


> Thanks!! Yes, I dont like adding essential oils, idk why.  And the credit for the mold goes to mcvities digestive, I just love them.




I love digestive biscuits!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

MarnieSoapien said:


> Cut my first batch of Pumpkin Chai soap. The fragrance is more Chai than pumpkin. View attachment 41202
> View attachment 41203



very pretty--I like the nice smooth curve at the top and the colors are great



msunnerstood said:


> It has a smidge of vanillin



one of mine did too but it turned orange in the pot (I posted that one in photo gallery) I used a lot of white and its really a dk creamy color and with it used a dk cherry--I am happy with it now just hope it doesn't morph on me


----------



## Nanette

I love any biscuits.....does anyone know where I could find a fo like Maja by Myrugia....


----------



## Cristina natale

You all are inspiring . I’m learning so much from you guys! Your all very talented. Thank you


----------



## Lefty

steffamarie said:


> BF's mom texted me and asked if I had any lavender soap. Said a friend of hers is going through a really difficult custody battle for her 9 year old son and he's really feeling stressed. Lavender helps him calm down and helps him to sleep, according to her. I sent off my whole stash of 9 bars for her to keep and give away to whomever. I know what it's like to have a lot of family drama and stress and I really hope my soap will help him feel a little better.



That's very kind of you!


----------



## amd

Last night made the final vegan test batch. It did not go well. I used BCN's Opium Type FO... don't. just don't do it. It was solid in 4 seconds (really thankful that I blended to emulsion before adding FO which I don't normally do). I threw a towel on it and walked away for 5 minutes, it was worse, so I smooshed it into the mold as best I could. Completely frustrated, so I didn't even want to make more soap last night. I cut it this morning at 12 hours as it was rock hard, my wire cutter had some difficulty. There is some FO oozing, (I zap tested it, no zap so I'm positive it is FO) so it's going to sit for a few days to see if it reabsorbs. Surprisingly, the soap looks fine other than the oozing, and air gaps where the soap didn't get pushed down into the bottom of the mold. Glad these are just testers.

I've been contemplating making Nag Champa today, but now I've run out of time as I have to head to the other job shortly. (I didn't make it to the full time job today that's to a fender bender that has put my vehicle out of commission.) Will see how I feel after work, it's been a very long today and I expect some soreness from the accident to kick in. I also got my shampoo bar ingredients in, so I would like to play around with that recipe too. SCI noodles are so cool looking, I'm like a kid and get giggly looking at them. :soapnerd:


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

amd said:


> fender bender



oh no--hope you don't feel too sore.  and sorry you had issues with your soap 
I have had a bottle of nag champa for a long time but don't know why I just cant bring myself to use it, I like the smell.  I think its cuz it has the dreaded vanilla in it


----------



## Nanette

I was given half a gallon of farmhouse lambic beer made with saguaro fruit....it is the prettiest pinkish color. I am boiling now, preparing to freeze for beer soap.


----------



## runnerchicki

Nanette said:


> I was given half a gallon of farmhouse lambic beer made with saguaro fruit....it is the prettiest pinkish color. I am boiling now, preparing to freeze for beer soap.


Can't wait to see and hear about this one! I love beer soap!


----------



## Amonik

I wrapped some soaps and put them away (I wrap in paper after a week or so and let them finish curing like that). I’ve started using paper from packages, the brown porous stuff that is wadded up and used to fill up empty space. Cheap and green!

Made coffee soap and used frozen coffee to replace water. This turned into a learning experience when I got to see false trace for the first time . Stick blended some more and it’s now in the mold, in the oven. 

More positive: got to use my ”small loaf” mold from Crafter’s choice and I think it’s a good size for me.


----------



## Delphine Delali Grant

This is my first batch of soap I have made. Don’t know why it’s looking like this. I soaped at room temperature and the soap doesn’t zap my tongue. Soap has cured for 4 weeks


----------



## amd

Delphine Delali Grant said:


> This is my first batch of soap I have made. Don’t know why it’s looking like this. I soaped at room temperature and the soap doesn’t zap my tongue. Soap has cured for 4 weeks


You will get better responses creating your own thread - or adding it to the troubleshooting thread.


----------



## Delphine Delali Grant

amd said:


> You will get better responses creating your own thread - or adding it to the troubleshooting thread.


Having trouble creating my own thread



amd said:


> You will get better responses creating your own thread - or adding it to the troubleshooting thread.


Can you help please?


----------



## Dawni

Delphine Delali Grant said:


> Can you help please?


Go to the beginner's section... And at the very top you'll see "post new thread."

Give it a title and attach your pic and write down everything - recipe, temps, additives, fragrance, mold, etc. - so the experts can help you figure your issue out quicker


----------



## Delphine Delali Grant

Dawni said:


> Go to the beginner's section... And at the very top you'll see "post new thread."
> 
> Give it a title and attach your pic and write down everything - recipe, temps, additives, fragrance, mold, etc. - so the experts can help you figure your issue out quicker


Thanks a lot


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

I made a tube of xmas scented soap haha--I cant think of the name now and am too lazy to get up


----------



## runnerchicki

I weighed out oils for four batches of soap - one of them is going to be my first attempt at salt bars. I'm not sure if I'll soap them this weekend or next, but it felt good to get some prep work out of the way.


----------



## cmzaha

All I can do is think about all the soap I need to make and cannot due to the heat. My house is 100 and just too hot to soap, so I am stuck in the one room that has a window air conditioner. Flat-top roof wood glasshouses are Miserable in the summer, and impossible to cool when no walls go to the ceiling. Sadly our hot month is usually Oct, so I will really be cutting it short on curing time for the holiday craft fairs.


----------



## Dawni

Soap inspection today!


Dawni said:


> Soapy thing: Given how my soap made with rice water is my hardest soap, considering neither lard nor the two butters amounts are not high at all, I decided to test my theory that the starches in that water contribute to a harder bar.


I think I may be on to something here.. After a week the bars with rice water are firmer than the ones without! This calls for further testing hehehe


----------



## Dawni

It's quiet in here today......

Made another tiny batch in the microwave to test if it's the rice puree that's helping along the hardness in my extra rice bar.

Wanted to see if it's one thing or the combination of stuff that makes it the hardest soap out of everything I've made.


----------



## Dawni

Lol three posts in a row.. You guys must be having an awesome weekend lol

Soaped three batches today.. Two tiny, one slightly bigger but pics tomorrow coz I was lazy to take some haha

I inspected my Castiles again.. And noticed this really cool effect of the ghost swirl I attempted.





Thankfully no sign of DOS on this bar and all others, except the single one I posted. Must have gotten contaminated.


----------



## Kiti Williams

I made a small batch of regular soap, and one of a nice oatmeal soap.  I did up a pretty top for the loaves and am quite proud of myself!  Pictures as soon as I figure out how to get them off my phone!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

made 2 fall soaps today--cranberry pumpkin and cinnamon spiced vanilla.  took pics of the soap I made yesterday--cypress and berries (oob I didn't think I would like it but it smells pretty darn nice but am not happy with how it looks).  I have enough lye to make one more batch today, just have to decide what I want to do--maybe one with pumpkin puree??


----------



## scard

I've been working on some soapstones,




with pumice




maybe I should call them polishing stones?


----------



## Amonik

A thunderstorm woke me up at 4:30, so I got up and made a batch with a dupe of Lush ”Tramp” from SilkMagik oils. Did a green and white swirl. CPOPed it.


----------



## runnerchicki

I made pumpkin embeds today. This is my first foray into embeds! I used CP and not melt & pour. These are chunky embeds and I'm going to put them in a fall soap recipe next weekend. I'm waiting for my new mold from Nurture Soap to get here. I needed a slightly bigger mold for this idea (that was my excuse anyway). So 3 parts orange vibrance and 1 part really red from NS make a pretty good pumpkin color. My fragrance oil will discolor some, and they are now looking more like a pumpkin pie color where they have been exposed to air, but it will be fine for gifts in any case.



scard said:


> I've been working on some soapstones,
> View attachment 41263
> 
> with pumice
> View attachment 41264
> 
> maybe I should call them polishing stones?


If I didn't know these were soaps I'd swear they were actual rocks. Wow.


----------



## KDP

scard said:


> I've been working on some soapstones,
> View attachment 41263
> 
> with pumice
> View attachment 41264
> 
> maybe I should call them polishing stones?


Those look amazing! What did you do to get them to shine?


----------



## Jennifer Horne

I have tried two different soaps useing the soaping 101 dollar tree soap videos  and bombed huge with both tries being that this was my first and second tries i believe i am just going to walk away from trying to soap


----------



## msunnerstood

I made a special blend soap a customer requested last night and cut it this morning. Now Im making salt cakes and lotion to match.


----------



## runnerchicki

Jennifer Horne said:


> I have tried two different soaps useing the soaping 101 dollar tree soap videos  and bombed huge with both tries being that this was my first and second tries i believe i am just going to walk away from trying to soap


Please don't give up just yet! While I think that soaping 101 has some wonderful tutorials and recipes, I wouldn't have as much faith in the dollar tree soap videos. I think there is too much room for error with the mixed oil blend. I highly recommend searching soaping 101 for a different recipe to start with and trying that first - or search this website. Another option would be to get the book Smart Soapmaking by Anne Watson. She has some basic recipes where all ingredients can be purchased right in your grocery store, and they are good starting points. The Kindle edition is only a few dollars!


----------



## scard

KDP said:


> Those look amazing! What did you do to get them to shine?



Thanks! I used a pretty good amount of hard oil in the batter and polished them up with microfiber cloth when they were hard enough. I was pretty surprised myself at how shiny they got, now I'm gonna be running around polishing all of my soap.


----------



## Baqn

Hallo sisters and brothers  I finally got the courage to make TAR soap. I got Pine Tar and did 10% PT soap. My plan was to make CP soap but I started soaping at about 135 F and ... it became HP soap. My soap almost started boiling but finally I managed to mix it and put it the mold. And ... voala:

It smells really strong. I added some Tea tree, Rosemary, Lemongrass. On the next day it was so hard.


----------



## msunnerstood

scard said:


> Thanks! I used a pretty good amount of hard oil in the batter and polished them up with microfiber cloth when they were hard enough. I was pretty surprised myself at how shiny they got, now I'm gonna be running around polishing all of my soap.



LOL as I was reading how you shined them I was thinking the same thing "I wonder if that would work like that with bar soap?"


----------



## msunnerstood

Baqn said:


> Hallo sisters and brothers  I finally got the courage to make TAR soap. I got Pine Tar and did 10% PT soap. My plan was to make CP soap but I started soaping at about 135 F and ... it became HP soap. My soap almost started boiling but finally I managed to mix it and put it the mold. And ... voala:
> 
> It smells really strong. I added some Tea tree, Rosemary, Lemongrass. On the next day it was so hard.



Thats one I havent tried yet but have been thinking about it.


----------



## Nanette

Yes pine tar is Very Strong...a little goes a long way. It is absolutely a wonderful soap for clearing up skin issues, infections, cleaning scratches etc. Its the medicine cabinet essential for me. I want to add that I have only used for cuts, scrapes, not for more serious skin conditions that are much more complicated to deal with.


----------



## runnerchicki

Baqn said:


> Hallo sisters and brothers  I finally got the courage to make TAR soap. I got Pine Tar and did 10% PT soap. My plan was to make CP soap but I started soaping at about 135 F and ... it became HP soap. My soap almost started boiling but finally I managed to mix it and put it the mold. And ... voala:
> 
> It smells really strong. I added some Tea tree, Rosemary, Lemongrass. On the next day it was so hard.


Great save! Pine tar soap has me intrigued for the skin benefits. The list of things to try just keeps getting longer.  Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## steffamarie

Tried out a red sandalwood soap!! Definitely a natural colorant adventure. Scented with Raspberry Jam from BB. Smells amaaaaazing!!!


----------



## Dawni

steffamarie said:


> Tried out a red sandalwood soap!! Definitely a natural colorant adventure. Scented with Raspberry Jam from BB. Smells amaaaaazing!!!View attachment 41271


Those "rinds" made by CP are always interesting.. Nice looking soap!

Lol @scard.. Show us once you've finished running around hahaha.. Seriously though, those soap stones are so pretty.


----------



## Amonik

Cut my ”Tramp” soap from yesterday.


----------



## Dawni

Amonik said:


> Cut my ”Tramp” soap from yesterday.


Show us in the gallery!


----------



## Nanette

scard said:


> I've been working on some soapstones,
> View attachment 41263
> 
> with pumice
> View attachment 41264
> 
> maybe I should call them polishing stones?


Those are the prettiest riverstones I have ever seen!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

cut my first scented beer soap--wow crackling birch is a really nice scent--I thought it might be a masculine scent at first but I think it smells really cinnamon so it would work for both.  got a lot of spots on it though and am not sure why cuz I soaped higher than I normally do but went to a thicker trace and it seemed to take forever to get there


----------



## cmzaha

Jennifer Horne said:


> I have tried two different soaps useing the soaping 101 dollar tree soap videos  and bombed huge with both tries being that this was my first and second tries i believe i am just going to walk away from trying to soap


Don't give up. This site has proven recipes with several I used when I first started soaping. Sorry to say I am not really impressed with 101 soaping but that is just me.

ETA: of course I forgot the link  http://www.millersoap.com/soapallveg.html


----------



## DWinMadison

Got myself into the shop and made 3 new molds from PVC lumber.  Super easy to keep clean.  I also cut acrylic dividers to fit them.



Dawni said:


> Yes. Let's see anyone trump my meat soap that looks like steak though hahaha
> 
> @Kari Howie that's a creative way of prettying up a rebatch. Show us when it's cut!


I may be able to give you a run for your money on that one...  It’s scented with CC Bourbon and Tobacco and actually sells pretty well.


----------



## Kari Howie

scard said:


> I've been working on some soapstones,
> View attachment 41263
> 
> with pumice
> View attachment 41264
> 
> maybe I should call them polishing stones?


Love them!


----------



## Misschief

I made a batch of pumpkin soap this morning, after my company left. I still have a few more batches to make but I'm done for today. Now, it's time to recuperate from a very busy and emotionally draining weekend.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Misschief said:


> I made a batch of pumpkin soap this morning, after my company left. I still have a few more batches to make but I'm done for today. Now, it's time to recuperate from a very busy and emotionally draining weekend.



sorry your weekend was tough. now take care of yourself!!
I am still thinking of doing a soap with pumpkin in it, just need to figure out what to scent it with.


----------



## soapjoy

Soapy thing.... traveling in car leaving hurricane Dorian (FL). So I just ordered oils and fragrances on line. During hurricane relief work efforts (me and hubby are volunteers) I plan to donate a few trial size for volunteer workers.


----------



## Misschief

Marilyn Norgart said:


> sorry your weekend was tough. now take care of yourself!!
> I am still thinking of doing a soap with pumpkin in it, just need to figure out what to scent it with.


It wasn't so much that it was a tough weekend, really. My daughter,  her man and their 4 kids were here. He is not a relaxed person by any stretch of the imagination. We're just left feeling like a whirlwind passed through and not having spent enough time with my grandkids.

I scented my pumpkin soap with a fragrance called Pumpkin Pickin. It's nice, not your typical pumpkin spice fragrance.


----------



## msunnerstood

Not soapy but apparently Im back in the wax tart game. Had an old customer pop up on me and ask if I still made them because she wanted to order 20 of them. A few of them in scents I used to buy for tarts but didnt have on hand so I ordered them and poured the ones I could. Luckily my scent supplier ships fast


----------



## steffamarie

Made a loaf today which is currently in time-out for overheating and starting to leak FO. Also, mixed a batch of oils and lye to stash away for tomorrow. My mom is in town from Georgia and she's going to come over and make a batch of soap with me!! Super excited to share this craft with her and I hope she enjoys it as much as I do.


----------



## Misschief

Unmolded my pumpkin soap this evening. It came to trace pretty quickly but I was prepared for that.


----------



## Liesel Atwood

Ohhhhh.such beautiful soap!  They really do look like stones.....river rocks!  I've never polished my soaps before, but i want to try it after seeing yours, scard!  
 I attempted to make soap frosting so I could practice my piping techniques.  I have some Russian piping tips and they are amazing!  My frosting, however, was not.    I think the recipe was fine...but the heat kept it from setting up properly.  Ended up scooping most of it back into some IC molds, and kept a few flowers that actually looked like....something that might be a flower. LOL   Tonight I made a sweet almond soap, (also with palm, palm kernel, coconut, castor and cocoa butter, along with heavy cream, aloe vera juice, and SWA infused with chamomile, calendula and tulsi rose tea.)  Whitened it with a bit of zinc, titanium dioxide and made 2 other colors.  It is now in the freezer.  Sure hope it will feel gentle on the skin when it's cured.  It was a fun 2 hours of soaping!  But the heat surely is bad for soaping.....and breathing, moving around, and basically living.  I hope the rest of you in hotter climates are surviving this crazy heat!   Soapy hugs sent off to all the gals and guys here at SMF!


----------



## Dawni

DWinMadison said:


> I may be able to give you a run for your money on that one...  It’s scented with CC Bourbon and Tobacco and actually sells pretty well.


Different kinds of cow then lol

I imagine it smells lovely


----------



## Liesel Atwood

Beautiful soap, Misschief!  Kids will love it too!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

no soap here but I made a batch of sugar scrubs, a batch of scoop-able bath bombs and a small batch of lotion bars.


----------



## runnerchicki

I made my first salt bars today. Just got finished washing all the dishes. I scented with essential oils and I hope the scent sticks and that they unmold nicely.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Misschief said:


> Unmolded my pumpkin soap this evening. It came to trace pretty quickly but I was prepared for that.
> View attachment 41295



haha I thought you meant you used pumpkin.  those are adorable


----------



## Misschief

Marilyn Norgart said:


> haha I thought you meant you used pumpkin.  those are adorable


I did use pumpkin.


----------



## Carly B

I made my first CP soap today!   I've been doing M&P and rebatch for years, always thinking "someday."  And today was the day!  I have a little silicone mold that will make a pound or so, so it's not overwhelming (I don't sell my soap, so my hope is to do small batches of a lot of different fragrances and recipes) and my little loaf of soap has hardened nicely and it will come out of the mold tomorrow.

This is so exciting!


----------



## runnerchicki

Carly B said:


> I made my first CP soap today!   I've been doing M&P and rebatch for years, always thinking "someday."  And today was the day!  I have a little silicone mold that will make a pound or so, so it's not overwhelming (I don't sell my soap, so my hope is to do small batches of a lot of different fragrances and recipes) and my little loaf of soap has hardened nicely and it will come out of the mold tomorrow.
> 
> This is so exciting!


Congrats!! Be sure to post pictures when you unmold and cut!


----------



## DWinMadison

DWinMadison said:


> Got myself into the shop and made 3 new molds from PVC lumber.  Super easy to keep clean.  I also cut acrylic dividers to fit them.


Y'all may think I'm crazy, but I've wondered if I could pour these without a liner but insert a piece of dental floss before the pour and use it to free the loaf from the sides to unmold.  Is that nuts?

No technically a "today" thing, but yesterday, I poured my standard-ish recipe (coconut, palm, olive, tallow, castor, safflower) but used hemp milk for the added liquid above my 50/50 LW.  

https://www.amazon.com/PACIFIC-FOOD...jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==

It didn;t seem to affect trace, and I didn't notice any discoloration.  Anybody used it before?  I've been using aloe vera most of the summer instead of coconut milk...I like them both very much.  All three are WAY less fussy than goat's milk.


----------



## cmzaha

Still no soap, but I did get 3 buckets of oils ready for soaping. Ran out of tallow so that was all I could batch. Maybe early Thursday I can get some soap made.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

DWinMadison said:


> Y'all may think I'm crazy, but I've wondered if I could pour these without a liner but insert a piece of dental floss before the pour and use it to free the loaf from the sides to unmold.  Is that nuts?



I used my store bought one without a liner until I poured too thin trace once haha plus I like being able to take it out of the mold even if I cant take the liner off---it pacifies me a bit

I had a couple people test my lotion bars I made yesterday and they went over big time.  so I am making more for my Saturday market.  now I need to run the heat gun over my soap and load up the car for the market today.  wont be making soap for a week


----------



## amd

I can't remember where I left off, so apologies if I repeat myself (truly if you could see my life right now you would wonder how I manage to remember to put pants on...)
I made my batch of Nag Champa. I used BCN's vanilla stabilizer at 1.5:1 stabilizer to FO ratio. Last time I made Nag Champa with the VS at 1:1 and it still had some darkening, so I wanted to see if a slight increase would keep the bright colors. It did, but unfortunately the really chemically smell of the VS is also there. Crossing my fingers it will cure out.
I made a test batch of shampoo bars using SCI noodles. Not sure I like the recipe after washing my hair, but I'll give it a few days.
I made two batches of bubble bars, but one batch broke when I was unmolding. I smooshed it into a bag, so I'm hoping I'll be able to remold it tonight.

I want to make a eucalyptus rain soap, but I'm not sure I have enough MB - I have a partial bucket each of two different recipes that might add up to enough oils, I've just been too lazy to figure out how much of each I have and plug it into the calculator. Otherwise the next soapy project is making a small batch of cupcakes... but I haven't recovered from my last batch failing yet. And I need to buy piping bags. [that's my story and I'm sticking to it].

I do need to run to Walmart to pick up a new crockpot as my old one failed a routine gravity check. (read: I accidentally knocked it off the table and it shattered on my concrete floor.) I need to make another batch of mechanic's scrub soap (basically I rebatch my soap bevel scraps and add pumice) as this last batch sold really well. People liked the orange scent in it better than the unscented. Sigh. I'll probably have to pick up some piping bags then too.


----------



## runnerchicki

I unmolded my first salt bars.  I let them sit for 12 hours and tried to unmold one. I lost a few nubs. So I let it sit till after work today and tried to unmold another. Lost less nubs, but decided to take @Dawni advice and pop them in the freezer. The last two came out without breaking after that. The individual molds were easy.

I did 75% of oils for the salt. I used lavender & frankincense essential oils for the fragrance. I think I'm going to keep all of these for myself. They look pretty good. I can't wait for the cure so I can try them. I have never even tried a salt bar made by someone else.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

amd said:


> failed a routine gravity check



oh oh--hope your day gets better


----------



## Dawni

runnerchicki said:


> I unmolded my first salt bars.  I let them sit for 12 hours and tried to unmold one. I lost a few nubs. So I let it sit till after work today and tried to unmold another. Lost less nubs, but decided to take @Dawni advice and pop them in the freezer. The last two came out without breaking after that. The individual molds were easy.
> 
> I did 75% of oils for the salt. I used lavender & frankincense essential oils for the fragrance. I think I'm going to keep all of these for myself. They look pretty good. I can't wait for the cure so I can try them. I have never even tried a salt bar made by someone else.


Those look so cute! Too bad about the nubs.. Sucks when that happens. I can't wait to try mine either but I've already hidden some of em for the 1yr recommended cure lol


----------



## runnerchicki

Dawni said:


> Those look so cute! Too bad about the nubs.. Sucks when that happens. I can't wait to try mine either but I've already hidden some of em for the 1yr recommended cure lol


A year?!? I have to wait a year? Do you have any idea how many salt bars will likely be in my house one year from now  They were too much fun to make!


----------



## Misschief

I played with my pumpkin soaps after work today. I love how they're turning more orange today. I know they'll discolour even more. Looking forward to seeing them in 4 weeks.


----------



## runnerchicki

Misschief said:


> I played with my pumpkin soaps after work today. I love how they're turning more orange today. I know they'll discolour even more. Looking forward to seeing them in 4 weeks.
> 
> View attachment 41338


I am loving these!


----------



## Misschief

runnerchicki said:


> I am loving these!


Thank you. I'm thinking burnishing them with a little copper mica once they're closer to cure. They're just fun, aren't they?


----------



## Dawni

runnerchicki said:


> A year?!? I have to wait a year? Do you have any idea how many salt bars will likely be in my house one year from now  They were too much fun to make!


Haha if you search a bit that's how long everyone says it takes for it to get really awesome. There's a few lather pics about too. I kept the tiniest pieces out for testing but hid the big nice ones hehehe. No one says you can't use em early.. Only that they won't be at their best.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

SoapSisters said:


> I'm curious: Do you use EO or FO for this soap?


I'm curious too.   ???


SoapSisters said:


> This is really intriguing! How long do you soak the rice? Is there a certain kind of rice you use?


Not Dawni but when I make rice water for soap, I toss some rice in a pan with enough water to make the soap and boil it like you would for a risotto until the water becomes milky. I strain the rice and chill the water overnight for soaping the next day. I think it gives a silky feel to the soap that is quite nice plus the starch adds bubbles.


----------



## Dawni

Zany_in_CO said:


> Not Dawni but when I make rice water for soap, I toss some rice in a pan with enough water to make the soap and boil it like you would for a risotto until the water becomes milky. I strain the rice and chill the water overnight for soaping the next day. I think it gives a silky feel to the soap that is quite nice plus the starch adds bubbles.


And if my non scientific tests confirm my theory.. It also adds to hardness and longevity. None of my other soaps beat my rice soap on these two factors.


----------



## MGM

Dawni said:


> No one says you can't use em early.. Only that they won't be at their best.


I felt like using mine right after making them because they were already so hard!! (The grey ones; the peachy one is a rice soap)


----------



## Lefty

scard said:


> I've been working on some soapstones,
> View attachment 41263
> 
> with pumice
> View attachment 41264
> 
> maybe I should call them polishing stones?


Ooh, I love these!


----------



## Dawni

MGM said:


> I felt like using mine right after making them because they were already so hard!! (The grey ones; the peachy one is a rice soap)


I also started using a small piece to wash hands... It is hard but too drying still. It's also got good lather already but I'm still keeping the rest away for a while hehe

The rice soap looks good 

Actually, they all do lol


----------



## Lefty

Having a five-day Labor Day weekend holiday meant lots of soap work got done! I love being able to work on the business in a big chunk like that since its usually just nights and weekends due to my full-time job!

• Added sparkly micas in gold and silver to the tops of the Christmas tree soap cupcakes I'd already made. My 8-year-old niece helped me spray the tops with rubbing alcohol while I sprinkled the mica. She loves being my helper, but I only let her help with the parts that don't involve lye!

• Made some small melt and pour soaps with my niece using a kit I gave her for Christmas.

• Photographed a few different soaps for social media/online store

• Made 50 of the custom boxes I create to package my soap

• Boxed up and labeled about 40 bars of soap for fall shows

• Did some social media posting and scheduling

• Sent out my September newsletter

• Added my Christmas Tree Soaps to my online store (can never start too early!)

• Made a batch of Candy Cane soap, but I was rushing it so what are usually nice straight lines turned into an impromptu swirl design when I kept breaking through the layers....I need to be more patient! I'm planning a second batch of the same kind and will be sure to take my time and slow down!

• And, as always, washing the never ending pile of soap dishes 

I also bought some cute pumpkin molds last year when they were on sale and am trying to figure out what I can do with them to bring to fall shows. Embeds in larger bars, travel/guest soaps, lotion bars....I can't decide!


----------



## MGM

Dawni said:


> The rice soap looks good
> 
> Actually, they all do lol


I'll post an update photo of the peach soap...let's just say that August has been a study in discolouring FO's.....


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

MGM said:


> I'll post an update photo of the peach soap...let's just say that August has been a study in discolouring FO's.....



I made a soap once with a discoloring FO--I swirled it with the FO, after a couple weeks it was fun watching the swirls appear


----------



## Kari Howie

amd said:


> I can't remember where I left off, so apologies if I repeat myself (truly if you could see my life right now you would wonder how I manage to remember to put pants on...)
> I made my batch of Nag Champa. I used BCN's vanilla stabilizer at 1.5:1 stabilizer to FO ratio. Last time I made Nag Champa with the VS at 1:1 and it still had some darkening, so I wanted to see if a slight increase would keep the bright colors. It did, but unfortunately the really chemically smell of the VS is also there. Crossing my fingers it will cure out.
> I made a test batch of shampoo bars using SCI noodles. Not sure I like the recipe after washing my hair, but I'll give it a few days.
> I made two batches of bubble bars, but one batch broke when I was unmolding. I smooshed it into a bag, so I'm hoping I'll be able to remold it tonight.
> 
> I want to make a eucalyptus rain soap, but I'm not sure I have enough MB - I have a partial bucket each of two different recipes that might add up to enough oils, I've just been too lazy to figure out how much of each I have and plug it into the calculator. Otherwise the next soapy project is making a small batch of cupcakes... but I haven't recovered from my last batch failing yet. And I need to buy piping bags. [that's my story and I'm sticking to it].
> 
> I do need to run to Walmart to pick up a new crockpot as my old one failed a routine gravity check. (read: I accidentally knocked it off the table and it shattered on my concrete floor.) I need to make another batch of mechanic's scrub soap (basically I rebatch my soap bevel scraps and add pumice) as this last batch sold really well. People liked the orange scent in it better than the unscented. Sigh. I'll probably have to pick up some piping bags then too.


Gravity check!  I like that one!


----------



## MGM

Marilyn Norgart said:


> I made a soap once with a discoloring FO--I swirled it with the FO, after a couple weeks it was fun watching the swirls appear


Just once?? Gawd, I feel like I do it once a day....sometimes knowing it will discolour and planning for it (or, thinking I've planned), and sometimes quite by surprise.
Let me get my pix together and I'll start a Discoloration Gallery....


----------



## amd

Hubby said I can have the unused crockpot from the kitchen, so I will be running that through a solid scrubbing and the sanitize cycle on the dishwasher tonight. I did end up at WalMart anyways so I bought piping bags. And now I have decided not to do soap cupcakes after all...
Tonight I'll be hopefully making the eucalyptus rain soap after I clean up the lab, I left it in a mess after bubble bar making this weekend. Then I will probably need to do soap dishes and MB oils. Life should be settling down a bit in the next week so I can focus on things that need to be done (like the 100 lip balms I need to make).


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

MGM said:


> Just once??



only once with swirls--I just put the discoloring FO in the soap I was swirling--it all looked like the base until it didn't haha.  I use some in the base of the soap and swirl with soap with out the FO in it.


----------



## MGM

Marilyn Norgart said:


> only once with swirls--I just put the discoloring FO in the soap I was swirling--it all looked like the base until it didn't haha.  I use some in the base of the soap and swirl with soap with out the FO in it.


Oh yes that makes sense. I've done that too, except for maybe the swirls ended up being lumps or layers. But yes, totally what you said!


----------



## amd

Feeling quite successful already today. Went home for lunch today. I managed to eat, clean the soap lab, weigh out my remaining MB and adjust two recipes. Hopefully I will be making two soaps tonight.


----------



## runnerchicki

MGM said:


> I felt like using mine right after making them because they were already so hard!! (The grey ones; the peachy one is a rice soap)


These all look amazing. I love my rice soaps. I’ll test the salt bars in a few months - but I’m patient enough to wait.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

scard said:


> I've been working on some soapstones,
> View attachment 41263
> 
> with pumice
> View attachment 41264
> 
> maybe I should call them polishing stones?


Those are great!



runnerchicki said:


> A year?!? I have to wait a year? Do you have any idea how many salt bars will likely be in my house one year from now  They were too much fun to make!


A trial cube from my first batch of salt bars is not bad even though it’s only 10 weeks old.

I managed to take a photo of the rustic chocolate stout soap I made for my son.  Was adding ground oats to the soap a bad idea?  I hope they hold up without going moldy!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Mobjack Bay said:


> Was adding ground oats to the soap a bad idea?


Nope. Depending on how much you added, it may be a little uber scratchy tho. I use Bob's Red Mill Oat Flour for the  soothing effect of oats without the scratchy. Altho, guys seem to like the exfoliation they get from a little bit scratchy bar.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Zany_in_CO said:


> Nope. Depending on how much you added, it may be a little uber scratchy tho. I use Bob's Red Mill Oat Flour for the  soothing effect of oats without the scratchy. Altho, guys seem to like the exfoliation they get from a little bit scratchy bar.


I tried a little piece and it seems fine.  It’s very bubbly!  If that’s what stout will do in soap, I’m impressed.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Mobjack Bay said:


> I tried a little piece and it seems fine.  It’s very bubbly!  If that’s what stout will do in soap, I’m impressed.


Yes! Cool, eh?


----------



## Liesel Atwood

Runnerchickie, those are beautiful soaps!  I hope you'll let us know how they turn out after curing.  I am soon going to be making a lavender soap...may I message you about your fragrance combination?  I'm looking for something delightfully yummy and sweetly Lavender-ish.  I have found lavender to be a challenge in the past!


----------



## runnerchicki

Liesel Atwood said:


> Runnerchickie, those are beautiful soaps!  I hope you'll let us know how they turn out after curing.  I am soon going to be making a lavender soap...may I message you about your fragrance combination?  I'm looking for something delightfully yummy and sweetly Lavender-ish.  I have found lavender to be a challenge in the past!


Thank you! I used 50/50 of Lavender and Frankincense Frereana. These are going to be for my own use and I love how these two oils smell together. Plus they are both skin friendly. It was nothing fancy, but the bars smell amazing and I hope it sticks through the cure.


----------



## Arimara

Finally bought to CO (refined). I have a recipe planned. I just need to choose between keurig coffee or instant coffee for my soap liquid (my coffee grinds are not fine ground).


----------



## Megan

I'm just counting down the hours until I can go home and cut the soap I made yesterday, scented in Flowerbomb by WSP. I attempted a four color drop swirl with a base of titanium dioxide and a floral fragrance...so you can imagine it became a four layer "plop" swirl very quickly. I'm just hoping there are no big air pockets!


----------



## Amonik

Wrapped some soaps in brown paper for storage


----------



## runnerchicki

Mobjack Bay said:


> I managed to take a photo of the rustic chocolate stout soap I made for my son.  Was adding ground oats to the soap a bad idea?  I hope they hold up without going moldy!
> 
> View attachment 41368


They look good enough to eat.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

runnerchicki said:


> They look good enough to eat.


And smell good enough to drink


----------



## runnerchicki

I made a fall themed soap tonight. Boy did it accelerate. My son’s favorite soap is an older formula of mine and it’s a bit high in cocoa butter. Always stiffens fast on me. We will have to see how it turns out. 

I used a new TS mold from NS and it has a clear cover so at least I can watch it without peeking under the lid.


----------



## Juli

I got all my supplies gathered to make a 2 pound batch in my kitchen, then my 5 year old rocket vomits into my trash. After a LOT of barfing and a shower,  to for him needless to say the soaping muse had left me. He's fine btw, no more after the initial one, but i am keeping him home from school today.


----------



## Nanette

Very lovely salt bars!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

runnerchicki said:


> I made a fall themed soap tonight. Boy did it accelerate. My son’s favorite soap is an older formula of mine and it’s a bit high in cocoa butter. Always stiffens fast on me. We will have to see how it turns out.
> 
> I used a new TS mold from NS and it has a clear cover so at least I can watch it without peeking under the lid.


Be sure to post some pics!


----------



## Relle

KiwiMoose said:


> https://zendesigns.co.nz
> I think one NZ dollar is about AU93c - ish?



Finally had a look, if I factor in postage they are a bit expensive. I can get 100mls of a lot of them here under $10 and I can pick up so save postage. Thanks anyway, can't hurt to find out other places.


----------



## SoapySuds

Mobjack Bay said:


> I managed to take a photo of the rustic chocolate stout soap I made for my son.  Was adding ground oats to the soap a bad idea?  I hope they hold up without going moldy!
> 
> View attachment 41368



They shouldn't go moldy!

I have bars I made with steel cut oats (more is not better, it's like sandpaper with gravel in it LOL!!) I made two years ago... maybe a year, and there's no sign of mold on them, or DOS. 

Well, yesterday I ordered 22 FO samples. Darn you sales! lol

And then I ordered 45 lbs of KOH. 

My husband swears I'm on some kind of FBI monitoring list. 

But I need it. Yes, I *need* it. 

I'm not even selling soap.

I have a problem.

Is there a 12 step group?


----------



## Zany_in_CO

SoapySuds said:


> Is there a 12 step group?


Um, you don't need a 12-step group.   Soap making keeps you sane and it is cheaper than therapy!


----------



## runnerchicki

Mobjack Bay said:


> Be sure to post some pics!



Well ... feel free to laugh - I sure did!  This is the first time I've ever used embeds. I miscalculated how much soap I'd need to cover the embeds, so they are short and stocky bars. Also, I should have waited another day to unmold and cut, but I just couldn't do it. I definitely think this is worth another try. I like the pumpkin in there, but I know I can do a better job if I use a different recipe that stays fluid longer. 

I got this design idea from Yellow Cottage Soapery on youtube. It's not my original idea.


----------



## Nanette

I think they are pretty cute!


----------



## runnerchicki

Nanette said:


> I think they are pretty cute!


Thank you! This is what I call a "learning experience"


----------



## Mobjack Bay

runnerchicki said:


> Well ... feel free to laugh - I sure did!  This is the first time I've ever used embeds. I miscalculated how much soap I'd need to cover the embeds, so they are short and stocky bars. Also, I should have waited another day to unmold and cut, but I just couldn't do it. I definitely think this is worth another try. I like the pumpkin in there, but I know I can do a better job if I use a different recipe that stays fluid longer.
> 
> I got this design idea from Yellow Cottage Soapery on youtube. It's not my original idea.
> 
> View attachment 41381


Totally cute!



SoapySuds said:


> Well, yesterday I ordered 22 FO samples. Darn you sales! lol
> 
> And then I ordered 45 lbs of KOH.
> 
> My husband swears I'm on some kind of FBI monitoring list.
> 
> But I need it. Yes, I *need* it.
> 
> I'm not even selling soap.
> 
> I have a problem.
> 
> Is there a 12 step group?


45 lbs of KOH! sounds like you will be busy!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

i think they are cute too--where did you get the embeds?  are they soap dough?


----------



## runnerchicki

Marilyn Norgart said:


> i think they are cute too--where did you get the embeds?  are they soap dough?


They are the Wilton 24 mini pumpkin mold and I got it from Nature's Garden. I had to line them up in the mold (they are cold process.) I found a cylinder mold of the same shape and size and that would probably have been easier to put in a tall/skinny mold.

I should call this soap  "The swirl that wasn't." Batter got too thick, and there are air pockets, and no swirl lol. Plus they are short. They smell good though. This batch will be mine. I'll try again for give-aways.


----------



## DKing

SoapySuds said:


> Well, yesterday I ordered 22 FO samples. Darn you sales! lol
> 
> And then I ordered 45 lbs of KOH.
> 
> My husband swears I'm on some kind of FBI monitoring list.
> 
> But I need it. Yes, I *need* it.
> 
> I'm not even selling soap.
> 
> I have a problem.
> 
> Is there a 12 step group?



You sound like me!  I have no real interest in selling soap, but I want to make all kinds of soap, which means I "need" supplies in bulk.  Every couple of weeks, I am ordering things my husband doesn't think are necessary because he feels like we have enough soap to last years already.  And that is just the stuff he sees.  If he finds the soap I have hiding in drawers he is really going to think I have lost my mind.  Every order I make, I swear to him that this is the last one I will need for a year, but I never last a month before I am jonesing for another order.  Currently I have a virtual cart  filled with all kinds of goodies and am trying to decide if I want to show it to the hubby first, or just order it.  You know the saying, it is easier to ask for forgiveness than it is to ask for permission.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

runnerchicki said:


> I had to line them up in the mold



I did that exact same thing for valentines day--it wasn't a total disaster but I wont try it again.  the hearts didn't want to stay where I wanted them to (I used a cookie cutter) and when I did the cut it didn't come out neat on some of them--they kind of separated from each other.  I think I want to try some soap dough embeds


----------



## Zany_in_CO

DKing said:


> You know the saying, it is easier to ask for forgiveness than it is to ask for permission.






    Love it!!!


----------



## smoothOlive2019

Juli said:


> I got all my supplies gathered to make a 2 pound batch in my kitchen, then my 5 year old rocket vomits into my trash. After a LOT of barfing and a shower,  to for him needless to say the soaping muse had left me. He's fine btw, no more after the initial one, but i am keeping him home from school today.


I’ve had the same situation happen to me just last week! Having 3 young boys back to school with all the new germs makes it hard for us to get soaping done when we want to! Poor little ones tho. It’s never fun to be sick.



Ruthie said:


> I delivered 5 bars.  Does that count?  It is a pretty big deal, since
> 1) this lady begs me for my shampoo bar and
> 2) I've been trying to get it to her for over a week but things keep getting in the way.  Parent conferences at work, ice storms, sick hubby, etc.


I’m looking for a good shampoo bar recipe to use here at home for my family. Is yours a secret recipe? If not, would you share?


----------



## Misschief

smoothOlive2019 said:


> I’m looking for a good shampoo bar recipe to use here at home for my family. Is yours a secret recipe? If not, would you share?


I don't think Ruthie will answer. She was last seen here in 2017.

If you look up shampoo in the search bar, you'll find plenty of discussions around the subject as well as an equal number of opinions, depending on what you're looking for.


----------



## Mooicle

DKing said:


> You sound like me!  I have no real interest in selling soap, but I want to make all kinds of soap, which means I "need" supplies in bulk.  Every couple of weeks, I am ordering things my husband doesn't think are necessary because he feels like we have enough soap to last years already.  And that is just the stuff he sees.  If he finds the soap I have hiding in drawers he is really going to think I have lost my mind.  Every order I make, I swear to him that this is the last one I will need for a year, but I never last a month before I am jonesing for another order.  Currently I have a virtual cart  filled with all kinds of goodies and am trying to decide if I want to show it to the hubby first, or just order it.  You know the saying, it is easier to ask for forgiveness than it is to ask for permission.




I seem like I am always getting deliveries. It's always most exciting when hubby is at work and can't see them all. 
I'm sure he is suspicious though when there is a new loaf every couple days sitting on the counter waiting to be cut.

Ok guys...been empty nesters for exactly 1 week now.  Doing ok...can't believe how quiet it is here.
So anyway...getting ready to bevel 1 batch, cut another and want to make another.  BUT I am working on cleaning my NEW SOAP ROOM!  Yay!  Room in the shop that was our son's workout room. Now being converted into a soapy room!!! 
Hubby has alot of work to do on it but I am cleaning it now and getting ready to move my stuff in and work on temporary stuff until he gets everything built.


Oops...forgot a couple pictures.


----------



## DKing

Mooicle said:


> Oops...forgot a couple pictures.
> View attachment 41397


Very pretty!


----------



## Mooicle

DKing said:


> Very pretty!


Thank you DKing!!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Mooicle said:


> Oops...forgot a couple pictures.
> View attachment 41397


Yes, very pretty!  I so need a soap room!


----------



## earlene

amd said:


> Feeling quite successful already today. Went home for lunch today. I managed to eat, clean the soap lab, weigh out my remaining MB and adjust two recipes. Hopefully I will be making two soaps tonight.


You must be a whirlwind at lunchtime, live close to your other job, or have a long lunch or all 3.  I don't know how you manage to get so much done on your lunch break.  It never ceases to amaze!



Mobjack Bay said:


> I managed to take a photo of the rustic chocolate stout soap I made for my son.  Was adding ground oats to the soap a bad idea?  I hope they hold up without going moldy!
> 
> View attachment 41368



A couple days ago, I tested the my son's oatmeal soap (made for him at his request) and boy oh boy is that some scratchy soap!  I thought I ground those oats up real fine, but the way it feels, it sure doesn't feel finely ground.  The soap is about 2 months old now I think.  Other than the scratchiness, I think the soap is fine, but I sure hope he doesn't mind how scratchy they are.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

earlene said:


> You must be a whirlwind at lunchtime, live close to your other job, or have a long lunch or all 3.  I don't know how you manage to get so much done on your lunch break.  It never ceases to amaze!
> 
> 
> 
> A couple days ago, I tested the my son's oatmeal soap (made for him at his request) and boy oh boy is that some scratchy soap!  I thought I ground those oats up real fine, but the way it feels, it sure doesn't feel finely ground.  The soap is about 2 months old now I think.  Other than the scratchiness, I think the soap is fine, but I sure hope he doesn't mind how scratchy they are.


I wouldn’t rub the soap directly on sensitive body parts , but the little piece I tested seems fine.  I also just started testing soap that includes some ground tea that I thought might be rough.  The plus is that it’s easier to hold/less slippery in the shower.  It feels more textured than scratchy.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

had market today--what I thought was going to be a good one turned into my first skunk   plus it was 59 degrees the whole time--I finally packed up and left when it started raining. I did have one lady walk up and tell me the soap she bought from me a couple weeks ago turned her washcloth black and she will be bringing it back for a different bar. I got all the soaps out to dry off when I got home--not many got wet.  took a hot bath but my bones ache so I am probably heading up for another soak.  just all around crappy day for me.


----------



## Mooicle

Mobjack Bay said:


> Yes, very pretty!  I so need a soap room!



I'm so excited for my soap room.... I WAS  soaping in the garage. Sharing room with the flies and wasps. The only issue with the new soap room is that is is not attached to the house, so in Montana winter I  will have to walk thru snow and yuck.  But then again, at least it will be heated...the garage isn't heated.  And this is going to be my first winter soaping...



Marilyn Norgart said:


> had market today--what I thought was going to be a good one turned into my first skunk   plus it was 59 degrees the whole time--I finally packed up and left when it started raining. I did have one lady walk up and tell me the soap she bought from me a couple weeks ago turned her washcloth black and she will be bringing it back for a different bar. I got all the soaps out to dry off when I got home--not many got wet.  took a hot bath but my bones ache so I am probably heading up for another soak.  just all around crappy day for me.


Oh Marilyn so sorry your day turned out poopy....


----------



## MGM

Mooicle said:


> Oh Marilyn so sorry your day turned out poopy....


Agreed. That does sound like a horrible, terrible, no - good, very bad day! HUGS


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Marilyn Norgart said:


> had market today--what I thought was going to be a good one turned into my first skunk   plus it was 59 degrees the whole time--I finally packed up and left when it started raining. I did have one lady walk up and tell me the soap she bought from me a couple weeks ago turned her washcloth black and she will be bringing it back for a different bar. I got all the soaps out to dry off when I got home--not many got wet.  took a hot bath but my bones ache so I am probably heading up for another soak.  just all around crappy day for me.


Brrrrr.  Here’s hoping for a better day next time.


----------



## msunnerstood

Been a while but finally made soap tonight. An Interesting combo of a soap with Laurel Fruit Oil and Neem oil in the recipe. I dont have to worry about discoloring because those two oils made the batter brown all by themselves. I didnt worry about my yogurt discoloring when I added it either. Im just hoping the oatmeal milk and honey FO covers up at least some of the smells of those two oils.


----------



## smoothOlive2019

Misschief said:


> I don't think Ruthie will answer. She was last seen here in 2017.
> 
> If you look up shampoo in the search bar, you'll find plenty of discussions around the subject as well as an equal number of opinions, depending on what you're looking for.


Oh wow! Thanks for letting me know. I’m new to this forum and haven’t quite got it down yet. 
I appreciate you letting me know about Ruthie.


----------



## cmzaha

SoapySuds said:


> Well, yesterday I ordered 22 FO samples. Darn you sales! lol
> 
> And then I ordered 45 lbs of KOH.


I can only hope you are making liquid soap and not bar soap with your KOH



Marilyn Norgart said:


> had market today--what I thought was going to be a good one turned into my first skunk   plus it was 59 degrees the whole time--I finally packed up and left when it started raining. I did have one lady walk up and tell me the soap she bought from me a couple weeks ago turned her washcloth black and she will be bringing it back for a different bar. I got all the soaps out to dry off when I got home--not many got wet.  took a hot bath but my bones ache so I am probably heading up for another soak.  just all around crappy day for me.


I have a disclosure on my labels to not use light-colored washcloths with handmade soaps. Especially dark soaps. With charcoal soaps, I warn customers to not use a $20 white washcloth.


----------



## runnerchicki

Marilyn Norgart said:


> had market today--what I thought was going to be a good one turned into my first skunk   plus it was 59 degrees the whole time--I finally packed up and left when it started raining. I did have one lady walk up and tell me the soap she bought from me a couple weeks ago turned her washcloth black and she will be bringing it back for a different bar. I got all the soaps out to dry off when I got home--not many got wet.  took a hot bath but my bones ache so I am probably heading up for another soak.  just all around crappy day for me.


Aw .. I'm sorry you had a bad day.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

cmzaha said:


> I have a disclosure on my labels to not use light-colored washcloths with handmade soaps. Especially dark soaps. With charcoal soaps, I warn customers to not use a $20 white washcloth.



thanks-that's a good idea!!


----------



## Nanette

Marilyn Norgart said:


> had market today--what I thought was going to be a good one turned into my first skunk   plus it was 59 degrees the whole time--I finally packed up and left when it started raining. I did have one lady walk up and tell me the soap she bought from me a couple weeks ago turned her washcloth black and she will be bringing it back for a different bar. I got all the soaps out to dry off when I got home--not many got wet.  took a hot bath but my bones ache so I am probably heading up for another soak.  just all around crappy day for me.


Sorry to hear your day went crappily...it happens with markets sometimes.


----------



## Noodge

Today I tried my hand at my first salt bar and messed up completely!

So I poured it, was super happy that it perfectly filled my mould, then I realised something disastrous!

I was keeping back some of my uncoloured batter to do a bit of a cloud-like swirl on top aaaand I forgot to put salt in that one.

So I have a layer of salt soap, then normal cp

I've chucked it in the freezer to try and firm up the top a bit, for all the good it will do but have no idea how to proceed


----------



## Misschief

I made a 1 kg batch of charcoal soap using Zany's No Slime Castile recipe, a restock. Now, I'm waiting for Costco to open so I can exchange a couple of items.


----------



## Arimara

Measured my soap oils only to find that I forgot to get more avocado oil. That oil is expensive if I can't get to a Walmart or at least PA.


----------



## SoapySuds

Mobjack Bay said:


> Totally cute!
> 
> 
> 45 lbs of KOH! sounds like you will be busy!



well, I do run through liquid paste more than the NaOH hard soap.

I'm almost out of dish soap, and I need to wash the dog....


----------



## Mooicle

This is my cut from my loaf I posted the other day. I have been wanting to do something like this for a while. I'm very pleased with it.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Mooicle said:


> This is my cut from my loaf I posted the other day. I have been wanting to do something like this for a while. I'm very pleased with it.View attachment 41408



that is really pretty cool--good job


----------



## Mooicle

Marilyn Norgart said:


> that is really pretty cool--good job


Thanks Marilyn!!!  I was pretty happy with the outcome.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I *think* I made the soap I will be entering in this month’s challenge. Now it needs time to dry before I can clean up the bars for their glamour shots .  

There’s still time to sign up for the challenge if you haven’t already!



Mooicle said:


> This is my cut from my loaf I posted the other day. I have been wanting to do something like this for a while. I'm very pleased with it.View attachment 41408


Nice job! Very bright and cheery.



Noodge said:


> Today I tried my hand at my first salt bar and messed up completely!
> 
> So I poured it, was super happy that it perfectly filled my mould, then I realised something disastrous!
> 
> I was keeping back some of my uncoloured batter to do a bit of a cloud-like swirl on top aaaand I forgot to put salt in that one.
> 
> So I have a layer of salt soap, then normal cp
> 
> I've chucked it in the freezer to try and firm up the top a bit, for all the good it will do but have no idea how to proceed


From everything I’ve read, cutting it could be a challenge.  If I was in your situation, I think I would try a serrated knife or a hacksaw (honestly, I would) for the salted part and then finish off the cut with a soap cutter or a regular knife.  Good luck!


----------



## amd

earlene said:


> You must be a whirlwind at lunchtime, live close to your other job, or have a long lunch or all 3. I don't know how you manage to get so much done on your lunch break.


The first two for sure! I live 7 minutes (5 if I don't hit the red light) from the office, and no one really cares if I sneak back 5 minutes late. Some days my lunch hour is the only time I get things done - I picked up another part time job in the evenings, so I don't get home until after 9 most nights - so I put my hustle on!

ETA: What I did this weekend: I had big plans as it was one of the rare weekends where I didn't have to work Friday/Saturday/Sunday at the restaurant. I accomplished about 1/4 of the list and made a big mess in the soap dungeon while doing it. So I made 3 batches of mechanics scrub, packaged and labeled 40 bars, reorganized the making table (again) to see if I could get the camera tripod off the table. I think I got it figured out, but it took away some storage space under the table as I had to move the dehumidifier under it, so now I have a stack of totes that need a new home. I MB 48lbs of oil. Ran my monthly delivery to the town 40 miles over. Printed out the next five CM recipes.

This week I need to tackle sugar scrubs and lip balms. On the plus side, weather will be chilly and rainy which will make for nice temps in the soap dungeon.


----------



## MarnieSoapien

I made my first ever Taiwan Swirl today. I don't have squeeze bottles, so had to pour my batter, which was thicker than I wanted. All in all, it's not too bad for a first attempt. I see another attempt in my near future.


----------



## Kari Howie

Mooicle said:


> This is my cut from my loaf I posted the other day. I have been wanting to do something like this for a while. I'm very pleased with it.View attachment 41408


That’s so cool! I love it!

Saturday my hubby and I went to a local, minor league kind of horse show to sell my soaps. We only stayed for two hours because it was blazing hot. I only sold $46 worth of soap, but, as a horse lover, it was worth it to relive the days when my baby girl (23-year old) used to ride her horse at these shows. However, I’m going to try to pick a Class C (higher level) show for next time and hope the people there have more $ to spend.


----------



## Jennifer Horne

Today i received my fo from NG 
I am so excited


----------



## Mooicle

amd said:


> The first two for sure! I live 7 minutes (5 if I don't hit the red light) from the office, and no one really cares if I sneak back 5 minutes late. Some days my lunch hour is the only time I get things done - I picked up another part time job in the evenings, so I don't get home until after 9 most nights - so I put my hustle on!
> 
> ETA: What I did this weekend: I had big plans as it was one of the rare weekends where I didn't have to work Friday/Saturday/Sunday at the restaurant. I accomplished about 1/4 of the list and made a big mess in the soap dungeon while doing it. So I made 3 batches of mechanics scrub, packaged and labeled 40 bars, reorganized the making table (again) to see if I could get the camera tripod off the table. I think I got it figured out, but it took away some storage space under the table as I had to move the dehumidifier under it, so now I have a stack of totes that need a new home. I MB 48lbs of oil. Ran my monthly delivery to the town 40 miles over. Printed out the next five CM recipes.
> 
> This week I need to tackle sugar scrubs and lip balms. On the plus side, weather will be chilly and rainy which will make for nice temps in the soap dungeon.


Holy cow you are SO busy!!!! How do you manage??




MarnieSoapien said:


> I made my first ever Taiwan Swirl today. I don't have squeeze bottles, so had to pour my batter, which was thicker than I wanted. All in all, it's not too bad for a first attempt. I see another attempt in my near future.


Oh yay!!!! I have been wanting to attempt that too!  Can you post pictures?



Kari Howie said:


> That’s so cool! I love it!


Thanks Kari!!! I am so happy with it and it smells DIVINE !  It is Energy FO from BB....I highly recommend.




Jennifer Horne said:


> Today i received my fo from NG
> I am so excited


What did you get?



Kari Howie said:


> Saturday my hubby and I went to a local, minor league kind of horse show to sell my soaps. We only stayed for two hours because it was blazing hot. I only sold $46 worth of soap, but, as a horse lover, it was worth it to relive the days when my baby girl (23-year old) used to ride her horse at these shows. However, I’m going to try to pick a Class C (higher level) show for next time and hope the people there have more $ to spend.


Wow that's awesome!!  Did you have to set something up with the show people to do that or just kind of wing it?


----------



## cmzaha

I am actually making soap today. I am trying out Red Ginger and Saffron from CandleScience, a batch of Tobacco and Amber from WSP and not sure on #3. I have 10 lbs of new fragrances to try out and not sure which one to use. Tobacco and Amber is a necessary restock. I also need to get at least 20 lbs of DB made soon. The weather has just been too hot to soap.

I am out of masterbatch NaOH and I forget how long it takes to cool down lye solution and gather up all my additives. I am testing out using tetrasodium EDTA (which I have used for several years) along with Sodium Gluconate. Where my daughter live she has extremely hard well water so I want to see how to chelators work.


----------



## Amonik

I came home early and ate most of a pint of ice cream while watching soap videos on YouTube. Yes, it was a crappy day at work, how did you guess?


----------



## Kari Howie

Mooicle said:


> Wow that's awesome!!  Did you have to set something up with the show people to do that or just kind of wing it?


I called the gal who runs this particular horse show series and she said “ Sure!” She even had the judges announce that I was there. I didn’t set up anything fancy because it was hot and I was tired from being up until 2AM Shrink wrapping. The arena gets dusty and I didn’t want it to blow all over my bars. So I just set up a table with a pretty tablecloth, lined up my bars in old sewing machine drawers, and pulled up a metal Tractor Supply chair under my SUV’s open hatch. Pretty simple.



Amonik said:


> I came home early and ate most of a pint of ice cream while watching soap videos on YouTube. Yes, it was a crappy day at work, how did you guess?


Oh, you poor thing. I hope your next days are way better.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Mooicle said:


> Energy FO from BB....I highly recommend.



that is an awesome scent



Amonik said:


> a pint of ice cream



maybe that is what I need today too!!!


----------



## Kari Howie

I don’t need ice cream. I have a warm, purring cat on my lap preventing me from getting up and cleaning the kitchen. Of course she’s also keeping me from getting up for a glass of wine. If only I had some.


----------



## MarnieSoapien

Mooicle said:


> Oh yay!!!! I have been wanting to attempt that too!  Can you post pictures?


I posted a picture on the challenge link, but I'll repost it here


----------



## Kari Howie

MarnieSoapien said:


> I posted a picture on the challenge link, but I'll repost it here


Quite lovely!


----------



## msunnerstood

amd said:


> The first two for sure! I live 7 minutes (5 if I don't hit the red light) from the office, and no one really cares if I sneak back 5 minutes late. Some days my lunch hour is the only time I get things done - I picked up another part time job in the evenings, so I don't get home until after 9 most nights - so I put my hustle on!
> 
> ETA: What I did this weekend: I had big plans as it was one of the rare weekends where I didn't have to work Friday/Saturday/Sunday at the restaurant. I accomplished about 1/4 of the list and made a big mess in the soap dungeon while doing it. So I made 3 batches of mechanics scrub, packaged and labeled 40 bars, reorganized the making table (again) to see if I could get the camera tripod off the table. I think I got it figured out, but it took away some storage space under the table as I had to move the dehumidifier under it, so now I have a stack of totes that need a new home. I MB 48lbs of oil. Ran my monthly delivery to the town 40 miles over. Printed out the next five CM recipes.
> 
> This week I need to tackle sugar scrubs and lip balms. On the plus side, weather will be chilly and rainy which will make for nice temps in the soap dungeon.



Do you make foaming sugar scrubs or emulsified ones? Ive done both but am thinking about just offering one but cant decide which just yet


----------



## Ashleigh

Just finished a Halloween soap scented with "Bite Me" and topped with vampire fang embeds, and a mango madness loaf. And of course created another huge pile of soapy dishes...


----------



## cmzaha

I was able to get my Red Ginger and Saffron, Sea Salt and Driftwood, and Tobacco Leaf and Amber. All three soaped nicely. Yeah, no issues


----------



## KiwiMoose

Marilyn Norgart said:


> had market today--what I thought was going to be a good one turned into my first skunk   plus it was 59 degrees the whole time--I finally packed up and left when it started raining. I did have one lady walk up and tell me the soap she bought from me a couple weeks ago turned her washcloth black and she will be bringing it back for a different bar. I got all the soaps out to dry off when I got home--not many got wet.  took a hot bath but my bones ache so I am probably heading up for another soak.  just all around crappy day for me.


Grrrrr - if she buys a black soap what does she expect?

I made another batch of rose soap today.  I have only one bar left from my old batch. Pretty pleased with this one - did a pink drop swirl inside.  I was surprised that the batter didn't accelerate, being a rose FO.


----------



## runnerchicki

KiwiMoose said:


> I made another batch of rose soap today.  I have only one bar left from my old batch. Pretty pleased with this one - did a pink drop swirl inside.  I was surprised that the batter didn't accelerate, being a rose FO. View attachment 41419


Beautiful! I love the swirl on top.


----------



## JoeyJ

googled more soap fixes... guess its all experience, but it gets me down when my expensive colourants/ hard to get micas/precious time/careful planning... dont turn out.


----------



## Dawni

JoeyJ said:


> googled more soap fixes... guess its all experience, but it gets me down when my expensive colourants/ hard to get micas/precious time/careful planning... dont turn out.


It gets all of us down I think lol that's why the seasoned soapers tell us to experiment with the smallest batch possible. 

No soapy thing for me lately.. Sigh..


----------



## JoeyJ

Marilyn Norgart said:


> had market today--what I thought was going to be a good one turned into my first skunk   plus it was 59 degrees the whole time--I finally packed up and left when it started raining. I did have one lady walk up and tell me the soap she bought from me a couple weeks ago turned her washcloth black and she will be bringing it back for a different bar. I got all the soaps out to dry off when I got home--not many got wet.  took a hot bath but my bones ache so I am probably heading up for another soak.  just all around crappy day for me.


All that effort!...whole box of epsom salts in the next soak? LOL!


----------



## Relle

JoeyJ said:


> googled more soap fixes... guess its all experience, but it gets me down when my expensive colourants/ hard to get micas/precious time/careful planning... dont turn out.



Unfortunately that's how we all learn, we all have had those experiences in all sorts of crafts. All time is precious and we can't get time back.


----------



## JoeyJ

Dawni said:


> It gets all of us down I think lol that's why the seasoned soapers tell us to experiment with the smallest batch possible.



Yep! one loaf mould max! The much desired but highly elusive watermelon soap (with and on behalf of my 12yo girl) Red...Watermelon fragrances... separated the oils then volcanoed when I tried to gel to make the colour a little more watermelony...not sure that I ever want to smell watermelon fragrance oil again LOL


----------



## Dawni

JoeyJ said:


> Yep! one loaf mould max! The much desired but highly elusive watermelon soap (with and on behalf of my 12yo girl) Red...Watermelon fragrances... separated the oils then volcanoed when I tried to gel to make the colour a little more watermelony...not sure that I ever want to smell watermelon fragrance oil again LOL


You'll get it soon I'm sure 
Some do tests in smaller batches than that too, like a couple of bars at a time or 4-6. As long as your scale is accurate, and your container submerges your SB it should be fine. 
@Marilyn Norgart I hope you've "recovered" from your bad day?


----------



## amd

Mooicle said:


> Holy cow you are SO busy!!!! How do you manage??


I married a guy who is a better wife than I am... lol. Seriously though, it helps that the kids are older (ages 11-17), and that we have very realistic expectations of what I spend my time doing when I am home. So we agreed that Chris and the kids would take care of the house cleaning so that I only need to worry about feeding everyone and making face time when I am home (in addition to soap stuff and my other PT job). I had very ambitious plans in the soap area as I really wanted to get twice as much done, but the need to sleep won.



msunnerstood said:


> Do you make foaming sugar scrubs or emulsified ones? Ive done both but am thinking about just offering one but cant decide which just yet


I currently have both, but the emulsified ones are not selling at all. It's shocking how many people still have the belief that oil causes acne and isn't good for you. The foaming sugar scrub (I bought the Foaming Bath Base from the DIY Body on Etsy thanks to @Misschief recommendation) sells really well. I offer it in an 8oz or 16oz jar, and so far everyone who has bought an 8oz has come back to buy the 16oz when they're out. So going forward I'm only going to make the foaming scrub and keep the emulsified scrub for myself (my uber dry skin loves it, I use it once a week and it has cut my lotion use in almost half).


----------



## KarenDK

Today I made soap on a stick for the first time. I used a FO from Manske. I succeeded in getting the soap in a mold, when i went through gel, but there was no chance for me to add the mica I had prepared. 
To use the mica, I stirred up another batch of soap. This time I used a FO from Mystic moments. The result was another nice soap on a stick. This time it reacted so fast, that it reached trace within 20 seconds. Up in another mold with this monster.
When I have finished feeling sorry for myself, I will see, if I can motivate myself to learn how to add reviews to the FO review chart.
Well. I will probably learn something from this, and luckily it was two small batches.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Dawni said:


> I hope you've "recovered" from your bad day?



yep--I just needed to vent, thanks to everyone for listening and the responses.  And I am changing my labels to have a disclosure as was mentioned, thanks for that cmzaha.  The sun is shining for the market today and it will be warmer


----------



## Dawni

KarenDK said:


> Today I made soap on a stick for the first time. I used a FO from Manske. I succeeded in getting the soap in a mold, when i went through gel, but there was no chance for me to add the mica I had prepared.
> To use the mica, I stirred up another batch of soap. This time I used a FO from Mystic moments. The result was another nice soap on a stick. This time it reacted so fast, that it reached trace within 20 seconds. Up in another mold with this monster.
> When I have finished feeling sorry for myself, I will see, if I can motivate myself to learn how to add reviews to the FO review chart.
> Well. I will probably learn something from this, and luckily it was two small batches.


Aww I'm sorry you got that twice.. Soap on a stick is salvageable though. I hope they turn out OK though.


Marilyn Norgart said:


> yep--I just needed to vent, thanks to everyone for listening and the responses.  And I am changing my labels to have a disclosure as was mentioned, thanks for that cmzaha.  The sun is shining for the market today and it will be warmer


Good luck today!


----------



## KiwiMoose

I cut my new batch of rose soap.  I decided if I call it 'Rosebud' that the pink blob could pass for a rose bud?  It was a  drop swirl that I was gonna do a chopstick swirl on, but because it seemed to 'drop' so well I decided to just leave it. Luckily for me the blobs do look like a rosebud shape ( I hope?)


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

awesome, I think they do look like rosebuds


----------



## Adobehead

"a rose clay and peppermint EO layer of what will be a two-layered soap bar (the other half will be oatmeal stout and cocoa powder)."

Wow, that sounds so wonderful, what a delicious combination, I hope you post a photo.  What is oatmeal stout?


----------



## Misschief

amd said:


> I currently have both, but the emulsified ones are not selling at all. It's shocking how many people still have the belief that oil causes acne and isn't good for you. The foaming sugar scrub (I bought the Foaming Bath Base from the DIY Body on Etsy thanks to @Misschief recommendation) sells really well. I offer it in an 8oz or 16oz jar, and so far everyone who has bought an 8oz has come back to buy the 16oz when they're out. So going forward I'm only going to make the foaming scrub and keep the emulsified scrub for myself (my uber dry skin loves it, I use it once a week and it has cut my lotion use in almost half).


I love that recipe! I make it for my market but I'm shocked at how poorly it sells. I have to work to sell it. I do have a couple of customers who love it but it really isn't moving as well as I'd hoped. That said, I don't make a sugar scrub; I make the foaming bath mousse.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Ashleigh said:


> Just finished a Halloween soap scented with "Bite Me" and topped with vampire fang embeds, and a mango madness loaf.


----------



## Jennifer Horne

"What did you get?"


I got Absenth, tangerine dreams, clove, and black raspberry vanilla

I cant wait to get my mica order and make so pretty soap


----------



## JoeyJ

Got brave enough to post my first pic of my beginners soap creations...spot the glycerine rivers, and rebatches galore


----------



## Kari Howie

KiwiMoose said:


> I cut my new batch of rose soap.  I decided if I call it 'Rosebud' that the pink blob could pass for a rose bud?  It was a  drop swirl that I was gonna do a chopstick swirl on, but because it seemed to 'drop' so well I decided to just leave it. Luckily for me the blobs do look like a rosebud shape ( I hope?)View attachment 41424


Yes, nice job! What fragrance did you use?


----------



## Nanette

KiwiMoose said:


> I cut my new batch of rose soap.  I decided if I call it 'Rosebud' that the pink blob could pass for a rose bud?  It was a  drop swirl that I was gonna do a chopstick swirl on, but because it seemed to 'drop' so well I decided to just leave it. Luckily for me the blobs do look like a rosebud shape ( I hope?)View attachment 41424


Artistic license.....I do that a lot...anyway, I think they are lovely!



JoeyJ said:


> Got brave enough to post my first pic of my beginners soap creations...spot the glycerine rivers, and rebatches galore
> View attachment 41432


I love your ambitious efforts!


----------



## Dawni

Nanette said:


> I love your ambitious efforts!


I agree. @JoeyJ you have some designs on those that I've not even had the courage to attempt even now after several months of soaping lol Those look good though. And we love soap pics 

Still no soapy thing done.....


----------



## Nanette

I made my first soap with nag champa fo from WSP......yes, it is! Fos are so much stronger in fragrance than eos.....especially nag champa, but it is a fave of my son...


----------



## KiwiMoose

Kari Howie said:


> Yes, nice job! What fragrance did you use?


It was a combo - I used Rambling Tea Rose 15g ( not sure of American supplier), Fresh Cut Roses (NG) 10g, Patchouli EO 5% (you can't smell it and it's a good anchor), Palmarosa EO 5g.  Altogether it smells like roses!


----------



## Ashleigh

Zany_in_CO said:


> View attachment 41425​



Ok, here goes posting a picture of my soap for the first time! Eek! I had a miscalculation in my loaf size in Soapmaker so I ended up with too little batter. So my bars are much shorter than I wanted and the embeds look huge.


----------



## Dawni

Ashleigh said:


> Ok, here goes posting a picture of my soap for the first time! Eek! I had a miscalculation in my loaf size in Soapmaker so I ended up with too little batter. So my bars are much shorter than I wanted and the embeds look huge.
> 
> 
> View attachment 41441


Those big embeds are so much fun though!


----------



## msunnerstood

KiwiMoose said:


> I cut my new batch of rose soap.  I decided if I call it 'Rosebud' that the pink blob could pass for a rose bud?  It was a  drop swirl that I was gonna do a chopstick swirl on, but because it seemed to 'drop' so well I decided to just leave it. Luckily for me the blobs do look like a rosebud shape ( I hope?)View attachment 41424


Beautiful and they do look like rosebuds

No soapy for me today, have an epidural in one of my discs this morning so have been recovering from the meds they gave me. Tomorrow I am making a coconut milk soap. No Colors, just white.


----------



## Kari Howie

KiwiMoose said:


> It was a combo - I used Rambling Tea Rose 15g ( not sure of American supplier), Fresh Cut Roses (NG) 10g, Patchouli EO 5% (you can't smell it and it's a good anchor), Palmarosa EO 5g.  Altogether it smells like roses!


Beautiful! I still haven’t learned the art of blending fragrances.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

KiwiMoose said:


> It was a combo - I used Rambling Tea Rose 15g ( not sure of American supplier), Fresh Cut Roses (NG) 10g, Patchouli EO 5% (you can't smell it and it's a good anchor), Palmarosa EO 5g.  Altogether it smells like roses!


Mind smells like a winner! 


Kari Howie said:


> Beautiful! I still haven’t learned the art of blending fragrances.


Just do it!  Up your confidence and follow your nose. Set aside a morning or afternoon to "play". You may surprise yourself with what you create. 

An easy start is using similar FOs/EOs as @KiwiMoose did. Then add an anchoring FO/EO to give depth and to help make the fragrance last. Patchouli is good. I like oakmoss absolute (10% in jojoba) -- plays nice with just about anything. Other anchors: Vetiver (herbal), Litsea Cubeba (May Chang) (citrus), Benzoin, etc.


----------



## msunnerstood

There is something so relaxing about making just a solid color soap (In this case white) No swirls, no morphing. Dont get me wrong, I love being creative most times but tonight, just white coconut milk soap with some TKB white diamond glitter on top did the trick. it's in the mold

The pretty glitter never shows up well in pictures of the top of the loaf


----------



## Dawni

msunnerstood said:


> There is something so relaxing about making just a solid color soap (In this case white) No swirls, no morphing. Dont get me wrong, I love being creative most times but tonight, just white coconut milk soap with some TKB white diamond glitter on top did the trick. it's in the mold
> 
> The pretty glitter never shows up well in pictures of the top of the loaf
> 
> View attachment 41458


I see the glitter somewhat. And I agree about single colored soap.


----------



## Amonik

I’m diluting liquid soap by the ’lazy’ method, so this morning, while the coffee was brewing, I added some boiling water to the jar and broke up the mass a little with a spoon. I’ll check on it again tonight.


----------



## cmzaha

I managed to make a 20 bar batch of my soleseif with shea charcoal facial bars, 15 bars of my 59% shea butter and oatmeal bars, 2 batches of Dragon's Blood, Ice Tea Twist, and 2 batches I have not decided on. 

I actually started out this morning to make the facial bars and that was going to be all since it is quite hot today. But after making a pouring error I ended up with the double batch of DB. I had oils in a bucket to make the high shea soap and forgot what all I put in after my daughter called.  So I set it aside made up another batch then remembered what I had done.  I now had another batch with 59% shea so I did up the double batch to cut the shea. Fortunately, it was a small batch than my regular so it worked out. Thank goodness I mark tare weight for my empty buckets.


----------



## KiwiMoose

msunnerstood said:


> There is something so relaxing about making just a solid color soap (In this case white) No swirls, no morphing. Dont get me wrong, I love being creative most times but tonight, just white coconut milk soap with some TKB white diamond glitter on top did the trick. it's in the mold
> 
> The pretty glitter never shows up well in pictures of the top of the loaf
> 
> View attachment 41458


My glitter lost its 'glitter' after the soap gelled :-(


----------



## JoeyJ

Worried over the crust on my lye premix...tried desperately to search for what to do next and if its OK to use/leave the crust out/reheat it and see if it melts back in..., still no idea what to do...might have to start a new discussion on here...


----------



## cmzaha

JoeyJ said:


> Worried over the crust on my lye premix...tried desperately to search for what to do next and if its OK to use/leave the crust out/reheat it and see if it melts back in..., still no idea what to do...might have to start a new discussion on here...


It is Sodium carbonate ( washing soda), which is the same as ash that forms on soaps at times. It is a reaction from the carbon dioxide in the air and the lye. It is harmless and you can either strain it or mix it in the lye solution. However, it will not dissolve so many choose to strain the lye solution.


----------



## JoeyJ

cmzaha said:


> It is Sodium carbonate ( washing soda), which is the same as ash that forms on soaps at times. It is a reaction from the carbon dioxide in the air and the lye. It is harmless and you can either strain it or mix it in the lye solution. However, it will not dissolve so many choose to strain the lye solution.


Thanks a million cmzaha!


----------



## Amonik

I made a small batch of olive oil soap with oat milk and honey. I used Zany’s fake sea water to mix the lye and added oat milk to the oils. Got a partial gel which was annoying. Cut the ungelled parts off and put in a box to use for soap dough.


----------



## Kari Howie

Zany_in_CO said:


> Mind smells like a winner!
> 
> Just do it!  Up your confidence and follow your nose. Set aside a morning or afternoon to "play". You may surprise yourself with what you create.
> 
> An easy start is using similar FOs/EOs as @KiwiMoose did. Then add an anchoring FO/EO to give depth and to help make the fragrance last. Patchouli is good. I like oakmoss absolute (10% in jojoba) -- plays nice with just about anything. Other anchors: Vetiver (herbal), Litsea Cubeba (May Chang) (citrus), Benzoin, etc.


 Thank you so much for the ideas and encouragement, Zany! Where can I find a list or more info on anchors?


----------



## amd

I emptied the dehumidifier in the soap dungeon, does that count? I'm going in so many directions lately that most nights I just wander in, look around and then leave. Hopefully I'll get my focus back and work on one project at a time.

This weekend I will be working on:
soap dough for my daughter's school project (she wants to make a model of the earth layers in soap, so I will make the soap dough and then she can form each layer)
lip balms
sugar scrubs
testing a cream body wash recipe
testing a mud mask recipe
soaps: another attempt at linear swirl (kind of embarrassed that I'm hosting a challenge that I haven't successfully done) - I have several soaps on my to do list so I'm ok trying this with several different batches. I'm working through my coconut milk soaps with these FO's

NG Snowman Balls
BCN LoveSpell
BCN Hemlock Forest (@Lin19687 did this one move fast for you?)
M&M A Thousand Wishes
CC Fudge Brownie
These soaps won't all get made this weekend as I don't have enough molds (or time), but I'd like to get at least three of them made.


----------



## Lin19687

@amd No I don't think so.  I will have to double check, it may work a bit faster but not too bad that I remember.  I'll check when I get home.
If I recommend an FO I will say if it was a mover or not.

It is on sale this month so I will be buying more   Even if it is just for me


----------



## Kari Howie

amd said:


> I emptied the dehumidifier in the soap dungeon, does that count? I'm going in so many directions lately that most nights I just wander in, look around and then leave. Hopefully I'll get my focus back and work on one project at a time.
> 
> This weekend I will be working on:
> soap dough for my daughter's school project (she wants to make a model of the earth layers in soap, so I will make the soap dough and then she can form each layer)
> lip balms
> sugar scrubs
> testing a cream body wash recipe
> testing a mud mask recipe
> soaps: another attempt at linear swirl (kind of embarrassed that I'm hosting a challenge that I haven't successfully done) - I have several soaps on my to do list so I'm ok trying this with several different batches. I'm working through my coconut milk soaps with these FO's
> 
> NG Snowman Balls
> BCN LoveSpell
> BCN Hemlock Forest (@Lin19687 did this one move fast for you?)
> M&M A Thousand Wishes
> CC Fudge Brownie
> These soaps won't all get made this weekend as I don't have enough molds (or time), but I'd like to get at least three of them made.


Anything even remotely related to soap counts in my book. My soapy thing today was going out in the country and buying a big spool from some guy in a pitiful-looking trailer park. I plan to use it as a display table at our local “bottle shop” where I will offer beer soap for sale.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Kari Howie said:


> Thank you so much for the ideas and encouragement, Zany! Where can I find a list or more info on anchors?


You're welcome, Kari! There used to be lots of aromatherapy sites on line to learn the basics, but sadly they've all gone bye-bye. Here's one that I found in my bookmarks that's pretty basic:
https://www.edenbotanicals.com/natural-perfumery-basics.html


----------



## Kari Howie

Zany_in_CO said:


> You're welcome, Kari! There used to be lots of aromatherapy sites on line to learn the basics, but sadly they've all gone bye-bye. Here's one that I found in my bookmarks that's pretty basic:
> https://www.edenbotanicals.com/natural-perfumery-basics.html


Great! Thank you.


----------



## Lin19687

I have FM this morning 44F I don't feel like going outside.  I'm not even going to bother with the tent.


----------



## Kari Howie

Lin19687 said:


> I have FM this morning 44F I don't feel like going outside.  I'm not even going to bother with the tent.


Hang in there, girl. I dispensed with a tent at my last venue also cause I just didn’t feel like it. I hope you do real well and stay warm.


----------



## runnerchicki

msunnerstood said:


> There is something so relaxing about making just a solid color soap (In this case white) No swirls, no morphing. Dont get me wrong, I love being creative most times but tonight, just white coconut milk soap with some TKB white diamond glitter on top did the trick. it's in the mold
> 
> The pretty glitter never shows up well in pictures of the top of the loaf
> 
> View attachment 41458


I agree - I just love the look of a simple solid colored soap. And the ease of making it is a bonus. My last "complicated" effort was a fail and I soothed my frustration by chasing it with a simple soap the next batch. 

I made another batch of salt bars. I used cocoa butter in this batch so I colored them a very soft yellow, and used one of those gorgeous chrysanthemum silicone molds. The bars are hefty in weight, but are such a great shape to hold on to - I just love them! I plan to make a couple batches every few months or so. Since they are reputed to improve drastically with a very long cure, I thought I might as well start creating a stock that will be at its best well into the future so I always have bars ready  to use. My daughter-in-law is clamoring for some as well so I need enough to share. I hope the EO fragrances stick around through the cure.

I went to Arizona Soap Supply (OMG I just love living close to a supplier) and bought a 16 lb. bucket of coconut oil, and 7  lbs. bucket of cocoa butter. For the most part, cocoa butter and shea butter are the only "fancy" oils I'm using anymore. I keep the rest simple and inexpensive. I am really loving cocoa butter in my soap, but it is a bit ornery and my batter thickens up so fast that I can't do much with it no matter how warm I soap (I use it at 10%.) I just go into the recipe knowing I'm not doing anything fancy with it.


----------



## SoapySuds

Diluted liquid soap paste and scented it. Used some Hawaiian splash from ng.  Smells great


----------



## Nanette

I cut my rosemary peppermint loaf this morning..green and white tiger stripe pattern, since I am terrible at design...it is so nice. I made it once before and its been my fave summer soap so far. Maybe going into fall winter it will be a Christmas soap....


----------



## Dawni

Nanette said:


> I cut my rosemary peppermint loaf this morning..green and white tiger stripe pattern, since I am terrible at design...it is so nice. I made it once before and its been my fave summer soap so far. Maybe going into fall winter it will be a Christmas soap....


We wanna see!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Nanette said:


> I cut my rosemary peppermint loaf this morning..green and white tiger stripe pattern,


----------



## Nanette

Zany_in_CO said:


> View attachment 41483


ok...but dont laugh..this one didnt turn out as stripy as the first batch.....I will take pic and post.






Im not good at design.......I still like it tho...might be a nice Christmas soap...


----------



## Dawni

Nanette said:


>


It's lovely Nanette.. I don't know why you'd think we'd laugh. I have some that are laughable but none this pretty. You're right, it has that Christmas vibe to it. I think the thickness variations of the stripes look really cool.


----------



## Nanette

On Thank You!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

I agree its very pretty and it looks xmasy  no laughing here 

how much rosemary to peppermint do you use?  I like both scents


----------



## Nanette

Marilyn Norgart said:


> how much rosemary to peppermint do you use?  I like both scents


50/50 I used 20 mls of each for 40 oz of soap, eos. I know that doesnt sound Nearly adequate for scenting but those oils are strong, in a way, and burn my eyes if I use more. It is just enough to smell it while showering...I usually go pretty light on the scents..you can use more! Or use a thin strip of a coffee filter and try different ratios--that or the cotton ball method...2 to 1 or whatever you want to try. Get the right scent for you!


----------



## newlee

I thought you were making a pun because the soaps looking like they are laughing, especially the one laying down. They look great to me as well.


----------



## Michele50

Nanette said:


>






Dawni said:


> It's lovely Nanette.. I don't know why you'd think we'd laugh. I have some that are laughable but none this pretty. You're right, it has that Christmas vibe to it. I think the thickness variations of the stripes look really cool.


Christmas soap, I like that idea. I see an apple and banana in one of your bars, cool looking!! Now how did ja do that?!? I can even make out the leaves on the apple. The other bars look like they have a couple of bananas on them. I LOVE all things soap!


----------



## MGM

That green is very vibrant (and Christmassy). Nothing to laugh at there. When I get home, I'll post some real doozies. @Dawni started a Fugly Soap thread a while back....time to populate it!
Also makes me think it's time I try a tiger pour.....


----------



## KiwiMoose

Nanette said:


>


I love it!!  The green and white look so fresh together.  Might add that colour combo to my list.

Meanwhile I've tried a rainbow stripe for the first time ever.  Boy, this is gonna seem like forever waiting for the cut, to see if it's successful or not...


----------



## msunnerstood

Nanette said:


>


Love the color!

I set a new personal record, HP soap in 30 minutes(including clean up). I know people claim you can do it in 10 but Im not buying it lol.

My Boys and Husband asked for a mens soap with no glitter so I made Black Teakwood and made it solid blue. I realized what a slave to shiny I am when i wanted so badly to dust the top. Instead I made a checkered top texture in it (I couldnt help it)


----------



## jules92207

I made three soaps today - Eucalyptus Tea Tree coconut soap, Bonsai from BB, and caramel honey from Nurture.

I haven’t been soaping much in the last year, it was really nice to get back into the groove.


----------



## Lin19687

Everyone's soap looks so good !  Keep it up !


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Dawni said:


> It's lovely Nanette.. I don't know why you'd think we'd laugh. I have some that are laughable but none this pretty. You're right, it has that Christmas vibe to it. I think the thickness variations of the stripes look really cool.


Ditto. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kari Howie

KiwiMoose said:


> My glitter lost its 'glitter' after the soap gelled :-(


I hate when that happens. I wish glitter showed up in CP as well as it does in HP.


----------



## Nanette

Late comment Runnerchick but boy, I wish I lived near a soap supplier too! Your chrysanthemum mold soap does sound beautiful....I like those ovals with the knobbies too.....the spa bars?



Kari Howie said:


> I hate when that happens. I wish glitter showed up in CP as well as it does in HP.


Was bio glitter used, by chance?


----------



## msunnerstood

Well heres the blue, no sparkle Black Teakwood soap the men of the house requested. It smells amazing. They gave me a look when they saw I textured the top but hey, you dont want sparkle, or swirls, you're getting texture.


----------



## cmzaha

runnerchicki said:


> I hope the EO fragrances stick around through the cure.
> Depending on the EO's you used and the percentage of salt the fragrance may or may not stick. I make my salt bars with 100% salt using strong fragrance oils to start with. After my min 6 month cure the fragrance will be faded quite a bit. I find EO's just do not make it in my salt bars, but I will again mention I use 100% salt which seems to eat up fragrance. I also fragrance them at 9% of my batch oil weight.
> 
> I am really loving cocoa butter in my soap, but it is a bit ornery and my batter thickens up so fast that I can't do much with it no matter how warm I soap (I use it at 10%.) I just go into the recipe knowing I'm not doing anything fancy with it.


Here is a little trick I have learned when using high stearic and palmitic batter. Of course, you have to keep in mind that not everyone's trick works for someone else. Both of my go-to base recipes are fast tracing. My Vegan recipe is high Palm, around 45-49% and my non-vegan soap is a high tallow 45% recipe with shea butter or cocoa butter added in some batches. I soap room temp, oils barely clear or even a little cloudy, with masterbatch lye. Both will go into false trace within seconds of adding in the lye solution and will stay thickened until the batter starts to warm up. After stirring for a few seconds I hit with SB for a couple of pulses watching for the color change, and thinning of the batter. I then separate my batter, color it add in my fo stir and pour into the mold. Many times, especially my palm/lard or tallow /lard will thin out so much I have to hit it again with the SB'er. The hotter you have your oils the faster soap is to trace. The big trick here is to get it past the false trace, but it will get past it even with stirring. I will mention my Palm with cocoa butter will not thin out as much as my palm/lard or tallow/lard, but still stays workable as long as your chosen fo is not an accelerator.



msunnerstood said:


> Well heres the blue, no sparkle Black Teakwood soap the men of the house requested. It smells amazing. They gave me a look when they saw I textured the top but hey, you dont want sparkle, or swirls, you're getting texture.
> 
> View attachment 41498


I find texture makes it easier to hold on to the soap when it is wet. Just tell them you gave them handles.


----------



## msunnerstood

cmzaha said:


> I find texture makes it easier to hold on to the soap when it is wet. Just tell them you gave them handles.



  I like the way you think!


----------



## runnerchicki

Nanette said:


> Late comment Runnerchick but boy, I wish I lived near a soap supplier too! Your chrysanthemum mold soap does sound beautiful....I like those ovals with the knobbies too.....the spa bars?


Yup. but the knobbies are a pain to unmold. I don't know if I'll use those again for salt bars. I'll wait to see how they feel in actual use to decide if it is worth the trouble.

ETA: living near a supplier is awesome - mainly because I don't have to wait for anything ship. They carry all my base oils in sizes from small to bulk, and they have most of the additives I'd ever want to try as well. The best thing is I can buy small sizes and the prices are great. I don't have to buy in bulk to get a good value. I think the NaOH is like $4.50 for a 2 lb. bottle and no shipping costs.

But I find my collection of FO's is exploding simply because I can sniff them all and I decide I *have* to have more than I really do. 

My soapy thing today was reading all 64 pages of the shaving soap thread. I need a vacation now. 



cmzaha said:


> Here is a little trick I have learned when using high stearic and palmitic batter. Of course, you have to keep in mind that not everyone's trick works for someone else. Both of my go-to base recipes are fast tracing. My Vegan recipe is high Palm, around 45-49% and my non-vegan soap is a high tallow 45% recipe with shea butter or cocoa butter added in some batches. I soap room temp, oils barely clear or even a little cloudy, with masterbatch lye. Both will go into false trace within seconds of adding in the lye solution and will stay thickened until the batter starts to warm up. After stirring for a few seconds I hit with SB for a couple of pulses watching for the color change, and thinning of the batter. I then separate my batter, color it add in my fo stir and pour into the mold. Many times, especially my palm/lard or tallow /lard will thin out so much I have to hit it again with the SB'er. The hotter you have your oils the faster soap is to trace. The big trick here is to get it past the false trace, but it will get past it even with stirring. I will mention my Palm with cocoa butter will not thin out as much as my palm/lard or tallow/lard, but still stays workable as long as your chosen fo is not an accelerator.


Thank you for this reply ... I have been trying to solve the problem by going warmer, which obviously did not help at all.  I'm going to try this trick, keep the temps cool, and see how I fare. The false trace always had me panicking a bit - I never thought to wait to let it loosen up. I have been molding it, then dumping it into a crock pot and rebatching whenever I was unsure I'd actually gotten everything emulsified properly.



runnerchicki said:


> Thank you for this reply ... I have been trying to solve the problem by going warmer, which obviously did not help at all.  I'm going to try this trick, keep the temps cool, and see how I fare. The false trace always had me panicking a bit - I never thought to wait to let it loosen up. I have been molding it, then dumping it into a crock pot and rebatching whenever I was unsure I'd actually gotten everything emulsified properly.


Your welcome, I hope it works for you. I do not know what size batches you make but I use 59 oz oil in my batches with a 33% lye concentration in the batches with lard. With the high plam I use a 31% lye concentration. Hope this helps



cmzaha said:


> Your welcome, I hope it works for you. I do not know what size batches you make but I use 59 oz oil in my batches with a 33% lye concentration in the batches with lard. With the high plam I use a 31% lye concentration. Hope this helps


I soap smaller batches (1 - 3 lbs depending). I usually use 30% lye concentration, sometimes a 33% - so I think I'm o.k. on the water? I use tallow and lard for most of my recipes. I use palm sometimes, but once I run out I probably won't use it much after that.

I'm also going to revisit a recipe with kokum butter in it that I thought was a hopeless cause. Perhaps not .. we'll see! Appreciate the suggestions a lot - very helpful! 



msunnerstood said:


> Well heres the blue, no sparkle Black Teakwood soap the men of the house requested. It smells amazing. They gave me a look when they saw I textured the top but hey, you dont want sparkle, or swirls, you're getting texture.
> 
> View attachment 41498


I like!


----------



## cmzaha

runnerchicki said:


> Yup. but the knobbies are a pain to unmold. I don't know if I'll use those again for salt bars. I'll wait to see how they feel in actual use to decide if it is worth the trouble.


If you want to use the mold again spray it with Pam, it works like a charm. I pour my high shea butter bars in Milky Way Molds that are oval with detailed Hummingbirds. I always spray my Milky Way Molds with Pam and they unmold perfectly.  https://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/products/hummingbird-milky-way-soap-mold.aspx. As you can see it is pretty detailed.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Squeeeee!  It looks like this has worked!  Can't wait to cut it tonight.


----------



## JoeyJ

While tidying up and bevelling some rebatches I did yesterday, my busy brain ran around with these musings

What should I name this soap (that looks like blue granite and smells faintly of licorice.)?
Wish I could create a similar recipe to Sard Wonder Soap (So good for removing stains on everything, but never gives itchy or dry hands)
Why dont I just run a soap rebatching service, coz I am more experienced at that than regular CP, lol!
The Tutti Frutti fragrance I have used in another soap smells more like sickly almond essence and its making me nauseous...
Did any Aussies see my thread requesting supplier recommendations in Australia
How do I package and label these without hiding the pretty design?
Yep, gotta keep the grey matter fresh while doing "boring jobs"...


----------



## Mobjack Bay

KiwiMoose said:


> Grrrrr - if she buys a black soap what does she expect?
> 
> I made another batch of rose soap today.  I have only one bar left from my old batch. Pretty pleased with this one - did a pink drop swirl inside.  I was surprised that the batter didn't accelerate, being a rose FO. View attachment 41419


That’s some pretty soap. Beautiful swirls!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

I was gonna make soap after the market yesterday and decided I would just get a fresh start and do it this morning---I have been stalling all day.  I even went to look for another place to live and took another nap.  I did cut another strainer cuz I am going to do another pull when I can motivate.  blech--tomorrow is another day.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Nanette said:


>


Very, very nice!



cmzaha said:


> Here is a little trick I have learned when using high stearic and palmitic batter. Of course, you have to keep in mind that not everyone's trick works for someone else. Both of my go-to base recipes are fast tracing. My Vegan recipe is high Palm, around 45-49% and my non-vegan soap is a high tallow 45% recipe with shea butter or cocoa butter added in some batches. I soap room temp, oils barely clear or even a little cloudy, with masterbatch lye. Both will go into false trace within seconds of adding in the lye solution and will stay thickened until the batter starts to warm up. After stirring for a few seconds I hit with SB for a couple of pulses watching for the color change, and thinning of the batter. I then separate my batter, color it add in my fo stir and pour into the mold. Many times, especially my palm/lard or tallow /lard will thin out so much I have to hit it again with the SB'er. The hotter you have your oils the faster soap is to trace. The big trick here is to get it past the false trace, but it will get past it even with stirring. I will mention my Palm with cocoa butter will not thin out as much as my palm/lard or tallow/lard, but still stays workable as long as your chosen fo is not an accelerator.


This is super helpful Carolyn!  I’m always afraid to try palm at a lower temp due to the false trace issues I had early on.  I have been able to warm up thickened batter for my high lard recipe and see it thin out the way you describe for your palm and tallow recipes.  I have mostly stayed away from any recipe with more than 20-25% palm because they move too fast for me but maybe I will give it another shot.



KiwiMoose said:


> Squeeeee!  It looks like this has worked!  Can't wait to cut it tonight.
> View attachment 41506


Did you do that a layer at a time?  I can’t wait to see!!!!!

I did a little mad madder experiment today.  I can’t wait to see how it turns out


----------



## msunnerstood

This afternoon not really soapy but super excited I found a clear full sheet label I can use with my inkjet printer for my tiny lotion sample tubes.  Considering I have to label 300 of them for my donation in March, Id call that a win!


----------



## SoapySuds

Swirled a batch of liquid soap, waiting for it to dissolve.
 Did some research.
Read some stuff forum... lurked
Is it possible to make clothes out of shaved soap and bubbles?

Edit: “swirled” not in the typical NaOH colorful swirl, but rather picked up the jar it’s sitting in and swished the gooey liquid around in a swishy swirly motion.

I’m in a weird mood. Just ignore my ramblings


----------



## Nanette

KiwiMoose said:


> Squeeeee!  It looks like this has worked!  Can't wait to cut it tonight.
> View attachment 41506


Looks Beeyootiful already!



KiwiMoose said:


> Grrrrr - if she buys a black soap what does she expect?
> 
> I made another batch of rose soap today.  I have only one bar left from my old batch. Pretty pleased with this one - did a pink drop swirl inside.  I was surprised that the batter didn't accelerate, being a rose FO. View attachment 41419





cmzaha said:


> I can only hope you are making liquid soap and not bar soap with your KOH
> 
> 
> I have a disclosure on my labels to not use light-colored washcloths with handmade soaps. Especially dark soaps. With charcoal soaps, I warn customers to not use a $20 white washcloth.


On the website "A Wild Soap Bar" which has pretty wonderful soap to me they say natural colors are strong so use a dark washcloth....late comment but true..


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

I have changed my labels to reflect that, thanks  .
I actually got two batches of oils weighed out and mixed up some micas and have some beer simmering for one soap, then I found out I was out of distilled water drove the gas station cuz I have a grubby soaping sweatshirt on but they didn't have any so I came back home and am going with my original plan of tomorrow morning grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Nanette

Marilyn Norgart said:


> I have changed my labels to reflect that, thanks  .
> I actually got two batches of oils weighed out and mixed up some micas and have some beer simmering for one soap, then I found out I was out of distilled water drove the gas station cuz I have a grubby soaping sweatshirt on but they didn't have any so I came back home and am going with my original plan of tomorrow morning grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr[/
> 
> Well tomorrow then! I hate it when that happens. Maybe your creation tomorrow will be extra wonderful!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

well its probably best that I decided not to soap tonight--I scorched my beer. I need to get over what ever this stuff is that I am feeling


----------



## MGM

SoapySuds said:


> Is it possible to make clothes out of shaved soap and bubbles?



Well, you can make them out of kombucha SCOBY, so I guess anything's possible....


----------



## Relle

JoeyJ said:


> While tidying up and bevelling some rebatches I did yesterday, my busy brain ran around with these musings
> 
> What should I name this soap (that looks like blue granite and smells faintly of licorice.)?
> Wish I could create a similar recipe to Sard Wonder Soap (So good for removing stains on everything, but never gives itchy or dry hands)
> Why dont I just run a soap rebatching service, coz I am more experienced at that than regular CP, lol!
> The Tutti Frutti fragrance I have used in another soap smells more like sickly almond essence and its making me nauseous...
> Did any Aussies see my thread requesting supplier recommendations in Australia
> How do I package and label these without hiding the pretty design?
> Yep, gotta keep the grey matter fresh while doing "boring jobs"...



No.5 Just checked and the forum has no threads started by you. You will have to go back in the shopping recs to find that answer or ask the question in the search engine. I'm in Oz  and have given the info you require in shopping recs before. You can also google - where can I buy soaping supplies in Australia.


----------



## bookreader451

I made my first piped soap, Mulberry Frost.   Sure better than the HP that turned green yesterday


----------



## Mobjack Bay

bookreader451 said:


> I made my first piped soap, Mulberry Frost.   Sure better than the HP that turned green yesterday


Very Nice!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Yay! I did it!


----------



## JoeyJ

Marilyn Norgart said:


> I have changed my labels to reflect that, thanks  .
> I actually got two batches of oils weighed out and mixed up some micas and have some beer simmering for one soap, then I found out I was out of distilled water drove the gas station cuz I have a grubby soaping sweatshirt on but they didn't have any so I came back home and am going with my original plan of tomorrow morning grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


Oh, how annoying! You'll have something to look forward to...soapin'!!


----------



## runnerchicki

bookreader451 said:


> I made my first piped soap, Mulberry Frost.   Sure better than the HP that turned green yesterday


Pretty!



KiwiMoose said:


> Yay! I did it!
> View attachment 41511


Fantastic layers!


----------



## cmzaha

KiwiMoose said:


> Yay! I did it!
> View attachment 41511


Yes you did, they look great and I really like the colors you used.


----------



## Michele50

msunnerstood said:


> "..... I realized what a slave to shiny I am when i wanted so badly to dust the top. Instead I made a checkered top texture in it (I couldnt help it)"
> View attachment 41493



That made me laugh; those sparkly tops are eye-catchy, aren't they?



msunnerstood said:


> Well heres the blue, no sparkle Black Teakwood soap the men of the house requested. It smells amazing. They gave me a look when they saw I textured the top but hey, you dont want sparkle, or swirls, you're getting texture.
> 
> View attachment 41498






cmzaha said:


> "Here is a little trick I have learned when using high stearic and palmitic batter. ...... I soap room temp, oils barely clear or even a little cloudy...."



I've started soaping at room temp because I like the harder oils (harder soaps ) and want to attempt things that require thinner trace. Room temp and using only a whisk to stir are the two new toys I'm playing with. I hope I have the success you've had; so far so good, but I'm just beginning to work with both.




cmzaha said:


> ".....I find texture makes it easier to hold on to the soap when it is wet. Just tell them you gave them handles. "







jules92207 said:


> I made three soaps today - Eucalyptus Tea Tree coconut soap, Bonsai from BB, and caramel honey from Nurture.
> 
> I haven’t been soaping much in the last year, it was really nice to get back into the groove.



Oh, I do like the top of these, looking forward to seeing them cut. I still get so excited to cut into each and every one of mine. 

My new adventure is soaping room temp and not using the SB. The only loaf, luckily its a small (4 cup) mold, that I'm concerned about is one that looked oily for quite some time after pouring. Your 1st loaf pictured (green) looks like mine, not thickish like the blue and brown soap. Later today it finally started becoming solid; I'll know more when I'm able to remove and cut it. At the rate it's going, it'll be a couple of days I bet.

That brown one, MAN, I could sink my teeth into that one! Looks good enough to eat; I love the Bonsai scent from Bramble Berry!! I've scented some lotion with it and enjoy it very much; I can smell your soap  clear into Oklahoma.



runnerchicki said:


> Fantastic layers!



I'll second that!



KiwiMoose said:


> I love it!!  The green and white look so fresh together.  Might add that colour combo to my list.
> 
> Meanwhile I've tried a rainbow stripe for the first time ever.  Boy, this is gonna seem like forever waiting for the cut, to see if it's successful or not...
> View attachment 41492



Patiently waiting for pics of this loaf cut; I love the richness of the base color and the sprinkled top, looks like gold dust. VERY pretty!



msunnerstood said:


> Well heres the blue, no sparkle Black Teakwood soap the men of the house requested. It smells amazing. They gave me a look when they saw I textured the top but hey, you dont want sparkle, or swirls, you're getting texture.
> 
> View attachment 41498


You can't make just a plain bar, can ya? Lol, neither can I. The closest to a plain Jane bar I've gotten is one with no frills but a top built up on one side that later reminded me of waves; I named it Plain Jane as I felt is quite fitting.



Marilyn Norgart said:


> well its probably best that I decided not to soap tonight--I scorched my beer. I need to get over what ever this stuff is that I am feeling



Oh, so sorry to hear that 



bookreader451 said:


> I made my first piped soap, Mulberry Frost.   Sure better than the HP that turned green yesterday


Wow! That looks very delicious.........um, I mean, very pretty.




KiwiMoose said:


> Yay! I did it!
> View attachment 41511



Such lovely layers of color! Did ja plan to coordinate the colors of your soap with the flowery thing in the background?? Nailed it!! 

Questions:
 1) how long did you wait between layers to pour the next? 
2) I've seen some on Youtube sprits alcohol on the layer right b/4 pouring the next color; did you do this as well?
3) Poured at what trace? The video I watched some time ago wasn't layered like yours but she had her mold tilted and once a bit firm, she tilted it in the other direction to pour the next layer and repeated until she topped off the last layer with the mold down flat.
Thanks for sharing, lovely soap.


----------



## penelopejane

Michele50 said:


> Such lovely layers of color! Did ja plan to coordinate the colors of your soap with the flowery thing in the background?? Nailed it!!
> 
> Questions:
> 1) how long did you wait between layers to pour the next?
> 2) I've seen some on Youtube sprits alcohol on the layer right b/4 pouring the next color; did you do this as well?
> 3) Poured at what trace? The video I watched some time ago wasn't layered like yours but she had her mold tilted and once a bit firm, she tilted it in the other direction to pour the next layer and repeated until she topped off the last layer with the mold down flat.
> Thanks for sharing, lovely soap.


Kiwimoose tends to do everything artistically.  
1) If you want dead straight layers it is best to separate your batter into the different layers you want and add the lye mixture as you need it.  Then you can take as long as you want or need. 
2) Alcohol isn't required on CP if you do it with in a few to 24 hours of the first pour. I've added embeds to soap that have been a bit longer than that and have not used alcohol.  MP soap is a different matter. 
3) If you want dead straight layers it is best to pour at a fairly thin trace to ensure it settles flat.  Bang the mold and make sure it settles as flat as it can.


----------



## Michele50

penelopejane said:


> Kiwimoose tends to do everything artistically.
> 1) If you want dead straight layers it is best to separate your batter into the different layers you want and add the lye mixture as you need it.  Then you can take as long as you want or need.
> 2) Alcohol isn't required on CP if you do it with in a few to 24 hours of the first pour. I've added embeds to soap that have been a bit longer than that and have not used alcohol.  MP soap is a different matter.
> 3) If you want dead straight layers it is best to pour at a fairly thin trace to ensure it settles flat.  Bang the mold and make sure it settles as flat as it can.



1) Funny you should mention the separating of oils into varied containers and adding the lye solution as needed (right b/4 needing to pour it). I thought about doing that but didn't hadn't gotten to the point of looking into whether anyone had tried that and liked doing it. Thanks a bunch, you saved me doing a Google search.
2) yeah, I wondered about the alcohol because it was cold process and not M&P the person was working with. It's been quite a while ago that I watched the video and she did state the time between pours and it was within the perimeters you mentioned.
3) I agree that dead straight layers are best poured at a fairly thin trace so it self-levels nicely.....banging the mold helps settle the batter. 

Thanks for the response


----------



## KiwiMoose

Michele50 said:


> Such lovely layers of color! Did ja plan to coordinate the colors of your soap with the flowery thing in the background?? Nailed it!!
> 
> Questions:
> 1) how long did you wait between layers to pour the next?
> 2) I've seen some on Youtube sprits alcohol on the layer right b/4 pouring the next color; did you do this as well?
> 3) Poured at what trace? The video I watched some time ago wasn't layered like yours but she had her mold tilted and once a bit firm, she tilted it in the other direction to pour the next layer and repeated until she topped off the last layer with the mold down flat.
> Thanks for sharing, lovely soap.


LOL - I did strategically place my colourful trivet there, yes.
I got 6 jugs and put my micas in each one mixed with a little oil.
I made my batter up and mixed it until barely emulsified.  Divided my total batch weight by 6 and then poured 1/6 the batter into the first colour jug only.  I then added to that jug ( purple colour) 1/6 of my FO hoping it would accelerate a little, but it didn't so I just stick blended a bit until it was medium trace, then poured into the bottom - then jiggled, banged and shaked.
Next, I poured another 1/6 of the batter into the blue jug (taking my sweet time to allow the purple to set up a bit), added the FO, stick blended, etc - then poured OVER THE BACK OF A SPATULA gently onto the top of the purple.  Hold the spatula close to the bottom layer to allow the next layer to gently glide onto the top of it, rather than 'drop' into it.  Have a look at some youtube videos and you'll see soapers doing this layering technique quite a lot.
Keep stirring the main batter periodically to maintain its fluidity.
By the time I got to the last two layers the main batch of batter was already at medium trace, so I just aded the FO and mixed thoroughly, and poured.
Make it so, number 1!


----------



## Michele50

KiwiMoose said:


> LOL - I did strategically place my colourful trivet there, yes...."


 I rather thought you did. It was just too perfect of a set-up to be happenstance. 




KiwiMoose said:


> "...I got 6 jugs and put my micas in each one mixed with a little oil. I made my batter up and mixed it until barely emulsified.  Divided my total batch weight by 6 and then poured 1/6 the batter into the first colour jug only....Keep stirring the main batter periodically to maintain its fluidity. By the time I got to the last two layers the main batch of batter was already at medium trace, so I just aded the FO and mixed thoroughly, and poured.
> Make it so, number 1!"



You are not only lovely at design (and placement of soap for its debut photoshoot) but also lovely at explaining; wow, thanks!

With your GREAT explanation, I think I can attempt this. I've used a spatula to prevent what I was pouring from breaking into what had been poured. I've also done as you explained, mix to barely emulsified (getting more use to that now but at first it was a bit scary, lol). I add some goat's milk into my oils often rather than freezing it into cubes (as I once did) so initially, that messed me up a bit visually. I've been working at room temp for a few weeks and doing things in sections as you explained: running the math for how much each color needs and marking each container to the needed level per color used, dealing with each color regarding blending, adding the FO, and whisking to light trace. When ready for the next, I repeat as you did. 

I am so much more at ease with soaping at 125-ish but enjoy stepping out of my comfort zone to challenge myself; without which I cannot excel. People like you, so quick to share steps and be helpful, make it much easier to take on new challenges. I watch a bunch of videos and read everything soapy as if I was taking college courses on soap making. It's also good when others share their steps as you did--step by step. I greatly appreciate that, and you.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

KiwiMoose said:


> Yay! I did it!
> View attachment 41511


Yes you did!  Those look terrific!


----------



## Kari Howie

MGM said:


> Well, you can make them out of kombucha SCOBY, so I guess anything's possible....


----------



## Dawni

Technically not my soapy thing... More my mother's haha

I tell her every now n then about what I read over here and somehow, word got to her that someone was disposing these and she got em for me.

Question now is where to put em. They're huge!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Dawni said:


> Question now is where to put em. They're huge!



what an awesome find--I am sure you will find somewhere!!! lucky you


----------



## cmzaha

Michele50 said:


> My new adventure is soaping room temp and not using the SB. The only loaf, luckily its a small (4 cup) mold, that I'm concerned about is one that looked oily for quite some time after pouring. Your 1st loaf pictured (green) looks like mine, not thickish like the blue and brown soap. Later today it finally started becoming solid; I'll know more when I'm able to remove and cut it. At the rate it's going, it'll be a couple of days I bet.


You have to be careful and get it to an emulsion. That is when there are no floating oils left. Here is a video from a member https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/stickblending-to-emulsion.60618/ I do hit mine with a SB for a couple of seconds


----------



## Jennifer Horne

I took my coffee soap out of the fridge.


----------



## Michele50

Dawni said:


> Technically not my soapy thing... More my mother's haha
> 
> I tell her every now n then about what I read over here and somehow, word got to her that someone was disposing these and she got em for me.
> 
> Question now is where to put em. They're huge!



Those tidbits of knowledge you passed along to her yielded gratefulness and thanksgiving. Wow, what a wonderful gift!!

I have a perfect place in mind at _*my *_house  if you're stuck regarding storage--kidding, of course.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

i just made two soaps---I was beginning to think I would never make anymore.  made a beer and a dr pepper from M&M which smells awesome--now just gotta wait for the cut--I cut out a different strainer for this pull thru


----------



## bookreader451

Spent a slow workday lurking here and researching soapy information.


----------



## Michele50

cmzaha said:


> You have to be careful and get it to an emulsion. That is when there are no floating oils left. Here is a video from a member https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/stickblending-to-emulsion.60618/ I do hit mine with a SB for a couple of seconds



Thank you for the link ! Soaping with very fluid (emulsified) batter is such a drastic (for me, anyway) difference from what I'm used to that, for fear that I'll not blend enough, I end up going a teeny bit past emulsion. I'm learning to trust myself more and making progress. Again, thanks for your help.


----------



## amd

Marilyn Norgart said:


> made a beer and a dr pepper from M&M which smells awesome


Do you mean you made soap with Dr. Pepper, or you have a Dr. Pepper FO? If it is an FO, where did you get it from? *asking for my husband who only disconnects from his Dr. Pepper drip line if he's drinking beer or showering*


----------



## Nanette

KiwiMoose said:


> Squeeeee!  It looks like this has worked!  Can't wait to cut it tonight.
> View attachment 41506


I saw the cut soap and it is beautiful!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

amd said:


> Do you mean you made soap with Dr. Pepper, or you have a Dr. Pepper FO? If it is an FO, where did you get it from? *asking for my husband who only disconnects from his Dr. Pepper drip line if he's drinking beer or showering*



sorry--its called dr peppermint.  love that your husband has dr pepper drip line  the FO smells minty but its really a nice scent but definitely not dr pepper--now I am wondering if cherry was mixed in if it might smell kinda like dr pepper, I only bought a one use bottle or I would try


----------



## amd

@Marilyn Norgart darnit! I was really excited for a few moments... sigh.


----------



## Michele50

amd said:


> Do you mean you made soap with Dr. Pepper, or you have a Dr. Pepper FO? If it is an FO, where did you get it from? *asking for my husband who only disconnects from his Dr. Pepper drip line if he's drinking beer or showering*





I was that way with Coke, several months Coke free and lost weight. I knew I would but did it to prevent diabetes. Good thing too, I had labs done and my glucose/A1c was pre-diabetic. 3 months later: no longer in the pre-diabetic state. I also wanted to bring my body's pH to less acidic--Coke is HIGHLY acidic. Wow, what a change only after a couple of months w/o Coke. I've been a Coke-a-holic for decades, decades, DECADES. Like an alcoholic, I still miss the stuff; I cannot drink in moderation (Coke) so it's best to never have even a can of the great tasting fizzy stuff. The first few days I would have climbed our wall (or attempt to) if someone was to have glued a can of Coke to our ceiling.


----------



## Kiti Williams

Dawni said:


> Technically not my soapy thing... More my mother's haha
> 
> I tell her every now n then about what I read over here and somehow, word got to her that someone was disposing these and she got em for me.
> 
> Question now is where to put em. They're huge!




  OMG!  Those would be great for curing a bunch of soap!  I would make sure they are very clean, taken to the car wash type clean, before I would trust my soaps on them.


----------



## msunnerstood

Dawni said:


> Technically not my soapy thing... More my mother's haha
> 
> I tell her every now n then about what I read over here and somehow, word got to her that someone was disposing these and she got em for me.
> 
> Question now is where to put em. They're huge!



Ohhh Nice!


----------



## Dawni

Kiti Williams said:


> OMG!  Those would be great for curing a bunch of soap!  I would make sure they are very clean, taken to the car wash type clean, before I would trust my soaps on them.


Yes.. She remembered me saying someone here uses bread crates lol. They are fairly clean but I will take a pressure thingy to it.. Mom has one, looks like a vacuum and she calls it "power wash" lol


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Dawni said:


> She remembered me saying someone here uses bread crates



well I am totally jealous and I have the room for them


----------



## Kiti Williams

Marilyn Norgart said:


> well I am totally jealous and I have the room for them




  Me too!  I have all of mine curing in boxes that the meat delivery guy gave me!  They are just big enough fora loaf molds worth of soap.


----------



## Lin19687

@amd there used to be a Dr Pepper FO.  Give me a bit to see if I remember but it may have been a co that is out of biz now.

I love Dr P but the OLD one... I think they call it 23 now, with Sugar 
It upsets my tummy now so I can't drink it much.

NG  https://www.naturesgardencandles.com/mr-pepper-md-fragrance-oil

BA  https://www.bulkapothecary.com/dr-pepper-fragrance-oil/


----------



## amd

@Lin19687 sweet! I think I remember seeing the NG FO. I'll have to move into the next order wishlist. I don't order from BA, but I'll add that to my back burner notes in case NG doesn't pan out...

So last night I made lip balms, finished some bubble bars, and made a linear swirl soap. I also made some embeds for another soap that I'm going to do tonight - hopefully.


----------



## Lin19687

@amd fyi, the reviews from NG on that are older so ...


----------



## runnerchicki

I cut a small batch of soap that I threw together at the last minue last night. VERY interesting swirl.

Pics: https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/theres-a-face-in-my-soap.76544/


----------



## Zany_in_CO

JoeyJ said:


> Why dont I just run a soap rebatching service, coz I am more experienced at that than regular CP, lol!


Hahaha I know the feeling! That's me too! No worries. What you learn doing rebatches will come in handy down the road. Keep good notes!


----------



## penelopejane

I have made two attempts at making a mold with plaster of paris. 
The first one got too many air bubbles.  Just as I poured the second one I realised I hadn't tried to overcome the coreflute (bumpy bottom) of the mold.  So I will attempt it a third time once the plaster of paris has set.


----------



## JoeyJ

Closed the 30 soapmakingforum.com tabs I had open and actually STARTED soaping...


----------



## Michele50

JoeyJ said:


> Closed the 30 soapmakingforum.com tabs I had open and actually STARTED soaping...



I see that I'm not the only one around who bogs their computer down with that many open tabs . Happy Soaping!!


----------



## Baqn

Hi guys. This week I am trying to make beer, honey and eggs soap. I tried CP and HP. HP is a little drama coz there is heat and sugars and lye - small bomb. CP went almost perfect except the little fact that the batter freezed almost immediately with dark beer. I will publish photos later. I am so excited to cut the CP since I used two layers of light and dark beer.


----------



## Michele50

Baqn said:


> ".....I am so excited to cut the CP since I used two layers of light and dark beer."



Interesting, two types of beer; hadn't thought about doing that--good idea. I've just used Guinness stout beer and at 100% so I had to freeze it in an ice tray; of course, cooked to remove alcohol and carbonation.


----------



## Baqn

Michele50 said:


> Interesting, two types of beer; hadn't thought about doing that--good idea. I've just used Guinness stout beer and at 100% so I had to freeze it in an ice tray; of course, cooked to remove alcohol and carbonation.


Well I plan to try triple beer  - light, red and dark. Would be so lovely  my honey adds brown-red-ish colour to the beer.


----------



## Michele50

Baqn said:


> Well I plan to try triple beer  - light, red and dark. Would be so lovely  my honey adds brown-red-ish colour to the beer.



Oh now, I gotta see photos of that soap. I might steal your idea as I love making beer soaps for one particular son who drinks beer. I give them to both sons but our other one drinks something other than beer. I do have a bourbon FO that I used to make bath bombs last Christmas. Will be making some soap with it for this year...gotta get my rear in gear. Times a tickin.

Looking forward to seeing the two beer soap photos!!


----------



## amd

Last night I helped my daughter make her Earth Science project. I made soap dough last week (maybe Saturday), and she shaped and layered it into a ball to create a model of the Earth's layers. So far the ball looks really cool! We're letting it dry out a bit before we cut out a wedge so that the layers show. She's really excited because it is an extra credit project and she'll "probably be the only person bringing soap", haha! She did really well despite being up past her bedtime waiting for me to come home from work. She did most of the molding - one of the colors did not set up well so it was very sticky, so I molded that layer for her after she struggled with it a bit.

I packaged my bubble bars but still need to make labels. I made another attempt at a linear swirl - coconut milk soap, BCN Love Spell Type (it played fairly well, slight ricing and it got hot, but it didn't accelerate and smells fantastic, slight FO slick when unmolding the soap this morning but that should absorb back in so if it sticks well this FO is a winner for me), and a t&s mold. Tossed 48 lip balms that I made on Sunday because I didn't realize the flavor oil had gone off (I really was not paying attention when I made them, it's something I should have obviously noticed), checked my other flavor oils and they're fine so I just pitched the one. Contacted the customer and she's willing to do another flavor so I don't have to place an order (and run the risk of buying things I don't need, lol).

Tonight I have the night off, so I'm going to work on making labels, redoing the 48 lip balms, cutting the newest soap, doing soap dishes... and then maybe I'll think about doing some housework, and spending time with the kids and hubby... maybe


----------



## SoapySuds

Well, I gotta start thinking about Christmas presents now and soap by mid October if I want pretty presents for people.

Yet another excuse to pull out my homemade 15-20lb soap form.


----------



## Baqn

As I promised earlier. My beer/honey/egg yolk soaps. First, second and on the left on the third is the CP soap, on the right on the third pic is the HP soap. I have to admit that this was challenge for me and I won't stop here. In CP the batter accelerates too fast especially with dark beer. Now I have better plan for the CP soap  The HP soap is different story. I am still wondering should I add the egg yolk at the end at the beginning. Also when there is honey it is impossible to cook it without having volcano.   I plan this recipe as shampoo bar but I think  I have to work on it more. Do you have any experience at HP beer/honey/yolk soap?


----------



## Dawni

Looking good @Baqn! I've not tried yolks, only beer n honey, and separately. I added both after my cook, but diluted in hot water, and mixed very well. The beer I had boiled down first..


----------



## SoapySuds

Baqn said:


> As I promised earlier. My beer/honey/egg yolk soaps. First, second and on the left on the third is the CP soap, on the right on the third pic is the HP soap. I have to admit that this was challenge for me and I won't stop here. In CP the batter accelerates too fast especially with dark beer. Now I have better plan for the CP soap  The HP soap is different story. I am still wondering should I add the egg yolk at the end at the beginning. Also when there is honey it is impossible to cook it without having volcano.   I plan this recipe as shampoo bar but I think  I have to work on it more. Do you have any experience at HP beer/honey/yolk soap?



question: how does the egg help the soap?

another question: does the soap need to be used up before it goes bad? Life expectancy of the soap?

Another question: wouldn't the heat from the saponification 'cook' the egg?

I'm so curious.....


----------



## Mistrael

I'm setting up to make my 3rd ever batch of soap. My 1st was weird, but useful, my 2nd is awesome, so now I'm trying Zany's castile recipe!  I'm adding a bit of kaolin and lavender EO. Fingers crossed that my OO is really OO!


----------



## msunnerstood

Baqn said:


> As I promised earlier. My beer/honey/egg yolk soaps. First, second and on the left on the third is the CP soap, on the right on the third pic is the HP soap. I have to admit that this was challenge for me and I won't stop here. In CP the batter accelerates too fast especially with dark beer. Now I have better plan for the CP soap  The HP soap is different story. I am still wondering should I add the egg yolk at the end at the beginning. Also when there is honey it is impossible to cook it without having volcano.   I plan this recipe as shampoo bar but I think  I have to work on it more. Do you have any experience at HP beer/honey/yolk soap?



Ive made egg soap. I beat the eggs and add them at trace slowly while stick blending. You want them thoroughly mixed quickly or they will cook


----------



## Baqn

SoapySuds said:


> question: how does the egg help the soap?
> 
> another question: does the soap need to be used up before it goes bad? Life expectancy of the soap?
> 
> Another question: wouldn't the heat from the saponification 'cook' the egg?
> 
> I'm so curious.....


Answer of first Question: Egg yolks are considered as egg oil. They have almost the same FA as vegetable and animal fats. So they can be used as superfat. Aslo they consist реcious oils other that the well known Stearic, Palmitic and so on, also lecithin an so on. Also you get proteins and amino acids from the yolk and the white. I don't know if proteins are decomposed by the lye.

Answer of first Question TWO: I don't know. I am new to that kind of soaps. Bun I suppose to be used as soon as possible since this is natural organic ingredient.

Answer of first Question THREE: Depends on the soaping temperature. Above 74 degrees Celsius they start partially to precipitate. Also the duration of time they have been exposed to heat has influence on precipitation. If you manage to disperse the egg/yolk/white well you won't see any precipitated proteins.


----------



## Michele50

amd said:


> Last night I helped my daughter make her Earth Science project. I made soap dough last week (maybe Saturday), and she shaped and layered it into a ball to create a model of the Earth's layers. So far the ball looks really cool! We're letting it dry out a bit before we cut out a wedge so that the layers show. She's really excited because it is an extra credit project and she'll "probably be the only person bringing soap", haha!



Sounds like a terrific project, way to go!!



amd said:


> "I packaged my bubble bars but still need to make labels. I made another attempt at a linear swirl - coconut milk soap....Tonight I have the night off, so I'm going to work on making labels, redoing the 48 lip balms, cutting the newest soap, doing soap dishes..."



You've been a very busy beaver!


----------



## SoapySuds

UGH.

5 more posts till I can begin to submit for the monthly challenge.

I've already been around for more than 30 days


----------



## Baqn

SoapySuds said:


> UGH.
> 
> 5 more posts till I can begin to submit for the monthly challenge.
> 
> I've already been around for more than 30 days


Is that your cat? Soooooooo cute <3


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Baqn said:


> should I add the egg yolk at the end at the beginning. Also when there is honey it is impossible to cook it without having volcano.


I like to add both egg and honey to the warmed oils before adding the lye solution. I first whip the egg with some of the castor oil (or oil of choice) from the recipe before adding it to the warmed oils. The honey should be warmed with 50/50 water (deduct from water amount used to make the lye solution) for easier incorporation. Once you have all your additives added to the warmed oils, stick blend for one full minute before adding the lye solution.


SoapySuds said:


> how does the egg help the soap?


Boosts lather (think about meringue), and as @Baqn noted, egg contains beneficial properties that's very good for skin and hair.


SoapySuds said:


> does the soap need to be used up before it goes bad? Life expectancy of the soap?


Nope, it doesn't go bad. Once the egg is saponified within the soap it's just like any other additive and the life expectancy is the same as it would be without the egg.


SoapySuds said:


> wouldn't the heat from the saponification 'cook' the egg?


Good thinking. Good question. "Cooking" the egg can happen if it hits hot oil. That is what you want to avoid. I like to whip it with the castor oil but there's another way that's called "tempering" where you take some batter from the batch, add the egg and whip until fully incorporated, then return it to the batch and stir well.


----------



## Mistrael

Egg soap question: When using eggs, is it necessary to strain out or otherwise remove the chalazae at some point? If I remember correctly, they're a kind of protein... Will a SB break them down sufficiently and/or does the lye break them down? If I make a nice custard, I strain them out if possible for the sake of texture, so I'm curious.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Mistrael said:


> Egg soap question: When using eggs, is it necessary to strain out or otherwise remove the chalazae at some point? If I remember correctly, they're a kind of protein... Will a SB break them down sufficiently and/or does the lye break them down? If I make a nice custard, I strain them out if possible for the sake of texture, so I'm curious.


??? That's a new one on me!  I would say you are the best person to answer that question for yourself.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Mistrael said:


> Egg soap question: When using eggs, is it necessary to strain out or otherwise remove the chalazae at some point? If I remember correctly, they're a kind of protein... Will a SB break them down sufficiently and/or does the lye break them down? If I make a nice custard, I strain them out if possible for the sake of texture, so I'm curious.


Only a chef would ask such a thing! 
For all other folks:https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chalaza


----------



## Kiti Williams

I cut my second attempt at the Challenge soap.  Not good, but it smells divine!  I will make up another batch today.


----------



## Nanette

UPS said they delivered my supplies--no supplies in sight! Have to chase down my soapy supplies...foo.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

got my shrink wrap bags in the mail today so I am filling with soaps and labeling


----------



## Amonik

My birthday boy got his wish today - purple soap that I made for him! (A month ago, so it was ready for bathing with today.) It’s a tallow/olive/coconut with some white streaks and smells strongly of Sandalwood FO. Bumblebee liked it too.


----------



## GML

I cut a hp loaf of eucalyptus and peppermint soap that I made yesterday.


----------



## msunnerstood

Oriental Trading had a free shipping day and I got these cute little plastic take out boxes that are the perfect size to put samples for orders in for $1.47/dozen.


----------



## SoapySuds

Baqn said:


> Is that your cat? Soooooooo cute <3



I type with my paws....

Yeah, it's one of them.... let's not discuss how many


----------



## Mistrael

Zany_in_CO said:


> ??? That's a new one on me!  I would say you are the best person to answer that question for yourself.


Oh goodness, I'm light years away from making egg soap! But if someone finds a weird, stringy bit in their soap...



KiwiMoose said:


> Only a chef would ask such a thing!
> For all other folks:https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chalaza



Yeah, old habits die hard!

I almost forgot! I unmolded and cut my Zany castile! Okay, so the directions said to do it tomorrow, but patience isn't my strong suit. It looks pretty good, and smells lovely. My elder daughter is excited to try it.


----------



## Ashleigh

Impatiently tracking my mica shipment from Nurture and making a list of the soaps I want to make. I've been watching too many soap videos lately, the list keeps growing for all the fun things I want to try.


----------



## Lin19687

label/boxing up soaps this weekend


----------



## Kari Howie

Made two batches of beer soap and experienced my first lye volcano. Luckily I was mixing in the sink so harm, other than frustration, done.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Kari Howie said:


> Made two batches of beer soap and experienced my first lye volcano. Luckily I was mixing in the sink so harm, other than frustration, done.


So it was when you mixed the lye with the beer?  Eek!  I must watch out for that next time.


----------



## msunnerstood

Got a huge order last night. I have the soaps but she ordered a bunch of different scents of lotion which I make at the time its ordered, sooo gonna be a busy night.


----------



## amd

Two batches of breast milk soap. I was supposed to make these two weeks ago but life happened. I'll be close to the deadline but the soaps will be properly cured when they go to the momma. Just glad the milk was in the freezer this whole time.

Labeling, doing dishes, restocking lip balms and sugar scrubs, and hopefully making a few test batches of new products.


----------



## Kari Howie

KiwiMoose said:


> So it was when you mixed the lye with the beer?  Eek!  I must watch out for that next time.


The beer wasn’t cold enough when I started adding lye. I left it in the fridge overnight so it would be flat, but then the beer reached reached room temp when I took it out to use. I left it out too long and should’ve put it in the freezer.


----------



## DKing

Cut some goat milk soap this morning that had the addition of oatmeal, milk and honey fragrance and colloidal oatmeal.  Smells delicious.  No exciting pictures as it basically looks like slabs of white cheddar.


----------



## Michele50

Ashleigh said:


> Impatiently tracking my mica shipment from Nurture and making a list of the soaps I want to make. I've been watching too many soap videos lately, the list keeps growing for all the fun things I want to try.



I'm in the same boat, my list of keeps growing as well; happy soaping!


----------



## scard

Got some lovely scents from Micas and more to try out and also Bee Iyatas new soap dough book. I'm making plans for soap dough and organizing my soap room. I can't wait to get started!


----------



## linne1gi

Kari Howie said:


> The beer wasn’t cold enough when I started adding lye. I left it in the fridge overnight so it would be flat, but then the beer reached reached room temp when I took it out to use. I left it out too long and should’ve put it in the freezer.


Hm, I leave my beer out on the kitchen table to go flat and mix in the lye at room temperature.  I’ve done this every time and never had a lye volcano. I wonder if the beer wasn’t flat yet? I usually leave my beer to sit for several days.


----------



## Michele50

linne1gi said:


> Hm, I leave my beer out on the kitchen table to go flat and mix in the lye at room temperature.  I’ve done this every time and never had a lye volcano. I wonder if the beer wasn’t flat yet? I usually leave my beer to sit for several days.



Linne1gi, do you cook yours (reduce it on the stove) to remove the alcohol? I know there are two methods (cook & no-cook)? Some just remove the carbonation while others do both (flatten and reduce it on the stovetop). I've only done the reducing and wonder how the beer soap is on skin w/out the reducing. Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## linne1gi

Michele50 said:


> Linne1gi, do you cook yours (reduce it on the stove) to remove the alcohol? I know there are two methods (cook & no-cook)? Some just remove the carbonation while others do both (flatten and reduce it on the stovetop). I've only done the reducing and wonder how the beer soap is on skin w/out the reducing. Thanks in advance for your input.


I pour out my beer in a shallow bowl, let it sit out for 3-4 days. Then I use it as is. I’ve never had it volcano and I’ve done this at least 10 times.


----------



## Kari Howie

linne1gi said:


> Hm, I leave my beer out on the kitchen table to go flat and mix in the lye at room temperature.  I’ve done this every time and never had a lye volcano. I wonder if the beer wasn’t flat yet? I usually leave my beer to sit for several days.


I left mine open for 24 hours. You may be right about not being flat or devoid of alcohol even though I simmered it for an hour. Who knows. I guess practice makes perfect.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

I just finished my third GM HP soap--the first one I goofed but will wait until tomorrow to decide how bad it is (I used some mica in oil and it seemed to puddle in some spots and when I cut it oozed out  )


----------



## linne1gi

Kari Howie said:


> I left mine open for 24 hours. You may be right about not being flat or devoid of alcohol even though I simmered it for an hour. Who knows. I guess practice makes perfect.


Oh for sure!  Today I tried out HTHP.  I'm definitely needing more practice.


----------



## Nanette

I wrapped many soaps.


----------



## Ashleigh

Tried my hand at shrinkwrapping. I'm going to need a LOT of practice!


----------



## Misschief

Ashleigh said:


> Tried my hand at shrinkwrapping. I'm going to need a LOT of practice!


Nah... you're probably too close to the wrap with your heat gun. And keep the gun moving. You'll get it.


----------



## Michele50

Ashleigh said:


> Tried my hand at shrinkwrapping. I'm going to need a LOT of practice!


I tied my hand at shrink wrapping bath bombs last Christmas, (lol) a little hard to do that with 'round' things. Good luck with your practice.


----------



## LadySarah370

Ashleigh said:


> Impatiently tracking my mica shipment from Nurture and making a list of the soaps I want to make. I've been watching too many soap videos lately, the list keeps growing for all the fun things I want to try.


I do that too! Altho I accidently left out a couple crucial micas on my table and my 4.5 yr old got to it dumped them in a pan and came and got me told me he made soap...can't be angry and the cuteness he did earn a time out. So I was waiting impatiently last week for my replacements. Eagerly waiting his return to preschool so I can make soaps and clean up before he gets home.


----------



## Misschief

On the slate for today.... inventory! Fall markets start next weekend and I know I have labels to print this week and some B&B stuff to make. It's going to be a busy week.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

cleaning cleaning cleaning the soaping areas so I can make a batch and then wrap up what needs to be wrapped.  organized all the soaps on the curing rack so everything that is ready at one time is together.  am planning on freezing some GM to try making it that way--so far just using HP cuz I scorch the milk, wanna do CP and get a whiter GM soap that way.


----------



## Misschief

Inventory done, ribs (dinner) rubbed down with Jerk spice, sourdough starter revived (hopefully it wakes up after 1.5 years), Keurig set up (John's birthday present)... not soapy, I know. Now, I'm trying to decide what's next - sugar scrubs? Conditioner bars? Lotion base? I think I'll just sit here and enjoy my cup of coffee and think about it for a while.


----------



## Amonik

Made an attempt at a ”Taiwan Circular Swirl” which didn’t turn out. I think my stick was actually too wide (a tongue depressor). It’s still pretty and smells good (lavandin+frankincense”.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Misschief said:


> starter revived



that sounds good!!


----------



## runnerchicki

I made oat milk today to try in a batch of plain, simple soap. I don't know why but I'm obsessed with using water alternates for half the liquid in my soaps. I have tried beer (love, love), rice milk (love, love, love), coconut milk (love, love, love, love). I have a feeling oat milk is going to be one love because it was a pain in the rear to strain. 



Amonik said:


> Made an attempt at a ”Taiwan Circular Swirl” which didn’t turn out. I think my stick was actually too wide (a tongue depressor). It’s still pretty and smells good (lavandin+frankincense”.


I LOVE this fragrance combination. I use regular lavender most of the time, but I love lavandin almost as much. Would love to see pictures.


----------



## Kari Howie

SoapySuds said:


> I type with my paws....
> 
> Yeah, it's one of them.... let's not discuss how many


----------



## DKing

Experimented with a new recipe yesterday, so won't know for awhile whether it is a good one or not.  Did just a basic in the pot swirl and cut it today.  Other than my "gold" mica morphing to a light orange, it turned out well.  Looks a little Halloween appropriate.  Went with a male scent (black tie) 



 for the guys in my family.  It is sitting next to the goat milk soap I did the other day.


----------



## Ashleigh

Had a mixed soaping day today. Went to make a double batch of a brightly coloured soap using "Monkey Farts" FO, everything was going beautifully, but the batter wasn't setting up to do the piping I had planned. Came to realize that I doubled the oils, but didn't double the lye water. Doh!  So sad because I was really happy with how the design was going too. 

Happy with my first experience piping for this Blueberry Muffin FO soap though, smells so good. And the Black Raspberry and Vanilla soap smelled amazing too!  Excited to cut into these


----------



## penelopejane

Amonik said:


> Made an attempt at a ”Taiwan Circular Swirl” which didn’t turn out. I think my stick was actually too wide (a tongue depressor). It’s still pretty and smells good (lavandin+frankincense”.


Try a kebab stick or a tin chopstick.



runnerchicki said:


> I made oat milk today to try in a batch of plain, simple soap.  I have a feeling oat milk is going to be one love because it was a pain in the rear to strain.


]
I make this all the time and love it.  I just let it sit in a muslin lined strainer and let it do its thing. What is your process?


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Ashleigh said:


> Blueberry Muffin FO



love the blueberries--can I ask where you got the FO and did you by the blueberries made?   both soaps look good enough to eat


----------



## Michele50

DKing said:


> Experimented with a new recipe yesterday, so won't know for awhile whether it is a good one or not.  Did just a basic in the pot swirl and cut it today.  Other than my "gold" mica morphing to a light orange, it turned out well.  Looks a little Halloween appropriate.  Went with a male scent (black tie) View attachment 41612
> for the guys in my family.  It is sitting next to the goat milk soap I did the other day.


Those (both) are lovely .... even the solid color. Nice texture on the solid color bars too.



Ashleigh said:


> Had a mixed soaping day today. Went to make a double batch of a brightly coloured soap using "Monkey Farts" FO, everything was going beautifully, but the batter wasn't setting up to do the piping I had planned. Came to realize that I doubled the oils, but didn't double the lye water. Doh!  So sad because I was really happy with how the design was going too.
> 
> Happy with my first experience piping for this Blueberry Muffin FO soap though, smells so good. And the Black Raspberry and Vanilla soap smelled amazing too!  Excited to cut into these
> 
> 
> View attachment 41619
> 
> View attachment 41620


Wow, both of these look scrumptious! Good enough to take a huge bite out of; looking forward to seeing photos!!


----------



## Ashleigh

Marilyn Norgart said:


> love the blueberries--can I ask where you got the FO and did you by the blueberries made?   both soaps look good enough to eat



The FO is from Nature's Garden. It's my first time using it, but it soaped nicely. It says it discolours, so I removed some batter before adding the FO for the piping. I used a vanilla stabilizer to hopefully stop the uncoloured batter in the remainder of the soap from going too dark so I have some contrast with the blue swirls. Time will tell if it works!

The blueberries are all melt and pour embeds. The small blueberry mold I got on AliExpress. It only makes 8 at a time and I recommend getting more than one to make them all in one shot. The larger blueberries came from an ice cube mold I got off Amazon and were supposed to be round balls but ended up in a blueberry shape so I repurposed them for this soap 



Michele50 said:


> Wow, both of these look scrumptious! Good enough to take a huge bite out of; looking forward to seeing photos!!



Thank you!


----------



## Amonik

runnerchicki said:


> I LOVE this fragrance combination. I use regular lavender most of the time, but I love lavandin almost as much. Would love to see pictures.







As you can see, I have a hard time finding the right time to cut my bars, as well as bubble issues.

Runnerchicki, what ratio of lavender to frankincense do you use? I used 2:1 and can only smell the lavender, but I’m thinking the frank will be more stable, so it will even out. Any advice on this would be appreciated!


----------



## penelopejane

Amonik said:


> View attachment 41634
> 
> As you can see, I have a hard time finding the right time to cut my bars, as well as bubble issues.
> 
> Runnerchicki, what ratio of lavender to frankincense do you use? I used 2:1 and can only smell the lavender, but I’m thinking the frank will be more stable, so it will even out. Any advice on this would be appreciated!


What was your recipe and process?
If you want detailed help with your soap it might be worth starting another thread as you will get more help that way because not everyone reads this thread.


----------



## KiwiMoose

runnerchicki said:


> I made oat milk today to try in a batch of plain, simple soap. I don't know why but I'm obsessed with using water alternates for half the liquid in my soaps. I have tried beer (love, love), rice milk (love, love, love), coconut milk (love, love, love, love). I have a feeling oat milk is going to be one love because it was a pain in the rear to strain.
> 
> 
> I LOVE this fragrance combination. I use regular lavender most of the time, but I love lavandin almost as much. Would love to see pictures.


Just be aware that oat milk goes all gluggy when you add the lye to it. It's fine to use though - just pass it through a sieve and mix well with the oils.


----------



## penelopejane

KiwiMoose said:


> Just be aware that oat milk goes all gluggy when you add the lye to it. It's fine to use though - just pass it through a sieve and mix well with the oils.


I use the split method so don't have that problem. 
If you rinse the oats using a strainer before you soak them you will take out a lot of the starch that causes a lot of the glugginess.


----------



## KiwiMoose

penelopejane said:


> I use the split method so don't have that problem.
> If you rinse the oats using a strainer before you soak them you will take out a lot of the starch that causes a lot of the glugginess.


I did that last time, but i used 100% oat milk for my water.  Next time I might just go halves with the water.  It's about time I made some more.


----------



## penelopejane

KiwiMoose said:


> I did that last time, but i used 100% oat milk for my water.  Next time I might just go halves with the water.  It's about time I made some more.


Sorry to hear that KiwiMoose.  I thought rinsing it was supposed to solve that problem.

Soapy thing today:
I am currently doing (actually I am reading posts here instead of doing) the maths to work out single cavity soap colour testers with a swirl.  Good grief.


----------



## Lin19687

I was suppose to have done labels and boxing but I didn't  
I went to Boston instead


----------



## Nanette

I am trying a drop swirl to make a fire agate soap.....this should be interesting.


----------



## amd

I made more lip balms over the weekend. Packaged a large order for shipping. Made 2 custom batches of breastmilk soap. Did soap dishes and some cleaning in the soap dungeon. Messed around with video editing.

This week will be making sugar scrubs, labeling, and packing for a show on Saturday.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

just wrapped up 6 batches--still need to label.  good thing I only do small batches  . now I am going to make some lotion bars with a new scent I got from WPS


----------



## JoeyJ

SoapySuds said:


> UGH.
> 
> 5 more posts till I can begin to submit for the monthly challenge.
> 
> I've already been around for more than 30 days


I gave up because I was at risk of becoming a spammer!
SIGH...next month maybe...


----------



## penelopejane

JoeyJ said:


> I gave up because I was at risk of becoming a spammer!
> SIGH...next month maybe...


I come on and reply to a few posts then look at recent posts and realise I've taken over the forum!  I think it's called procrastination!


----------



## Dawni

penelopejane said:


> I come on and reply to a few posts then look at recent posts and realise I've taken over the forum!  I think it's called procrastination!


We don't mind 

All your posts make me giggle, or teach me something, or both. S'all good.


----------



## Ashleigh

Made a loaf of soap, but i'm beginning to think the Monkey Fart FO is bringing bad luck. Power randomly went out, so I had the bright idea that I could still make soap with some battery lights on. Everything all set up, go to pour the lye in and clued in that power is essential for a stick blender. Since everything was all ready to go, I thought i'd just go with it and stir, stir, stir! I also employed the mini mixer. Thankfully the power came back on shortly after because I was going nowhere fast without the stick blender. Then it thickened up faster than I wanted and I ended up having to glop it in the mold. On the plus side, I remembered to double the lye this time


----------



## msunnerstood

I have to make laundry soap tonight so nothing fun but I do have new fragrances coming tomorrow plus Ive decided Im going to give deodorant making a try, more for personal use since the containers are super expensive and if you can find them reasonably priced, then the shipping on them is ungodly.


----------



## Misschief

amd said:


> I made more lip balms over the weekend. Packaged a large order for shipping. Made 2 custom batches of breastmilk soap. Did soap dishes and some cleaning in the soap dungeon. Messed around with video editing.
> 
> This week will be making sugar scrubs, labeling, and packing for a show on Saturday.


I got my sugar scrubs and conditioner bars labelled today. One less thing to do on Saturday (my show is on Sunday).


----------



## runnerchicki

Amonik said:


> View attachment 41634
> 
> As you can see, I have a hard time finding the right time to cut my bars, as well as bubble issues.
> 
> Runnerchicki, what ratio of lavender to frankincense do you use? I used 2:1 and can only smell the lavender, but I’m thinking the frank will be more stable, so it will even out. Any advice on this would be appreciated!


I make it easy and use 50:50 ratio of lavender and frankincense and it works well for my nose. It's also a fantastic blend for a facial oil.  I love the colors you used in your bars!



KiwiMoose said:


> Just be aware that oat milk goes all gluggy when you add the lye to it. It's fine to use though - just pass it through a sieve and mix well with the oils.


Thanks for the tip @KiwiMoose . I use a 50:50 lye masterbatch, so I added the oat milk to the oils and blasted them with the stick blender. Then I added the lye solution. No glugginess (I experienced that when I use rice milk and it worked, but was a bit gaggy to look at).

I did nothing soapy today because I'm getting sick and am spending every minute that I'm not working laying on the couch. I did make two batches of soap two nights ago, but I haven't unmolded them yet. I don't think I have the energy to cut them. I'm hoping that they will be fine in the molds for a couple days.  Right now ... I can't even...


----------



## penelopejane

runnerchicki said:


> Thanks for the tip @KiwiMoose . I use a 50:50 lye masterbatch, so I added the oat milk to the oils and blasted them with the stick blender. Then I added the lye solution. No glugginess (I experienced that when I use rice milk and it worked, but was a bit gaggy to look at).
> 
> I did nothing soapy today because I'm getting sick and am spending every minute that I'm not working laying on the couch. I did make two batches of soap two nights ago, but I haven't unmolded them yet. I don't think I have the energy to cut them. I'm hoping that they will be fine in the molds for a couple days.  Right now ... I can't even...


Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

runnerchicki said:


> I'm getting sick



hope it doesn't stick around too long


----------



## runnerchicki

Since I'm still feeling under the weather, I treated myself to two mica samplers from NS and also broke down and ordered a single bar wire cutter from Workshop Heritage (I love this shop and they make a left-hand cutter). I didn't really *need* either of these, but I'm not sorry I ordered.  I think it is helping me get better more quickly.

The perils of being around a toddler (my grandson) are that when they give you big sloppy kisses - you are bound to catch their colds. Totally worth it. 

ETA: Why is it that I keep putting a double TS mold in my cart when all I make are small batches for myself?


----------



## Arimara

I'm trying to learn how to properly prepare micas for soap. So far, I learned that I should get another cheapie frother.


----------



## penelopejane

Sorry, wrong thread. See post your happy.
https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/post-your-happy.69419/page-38#post-790264


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

don't have any plans for soap today--I just crawled out of bed 1/2 hour ago but while I was waiting for my coffee to brew I got my soap dishes done.  now I wanna make soap--but I need to keep telling myself its dehydrated apple day today


----------



## Jennifer Horne

I cut my first two successful  ( well i am calling them a success) batches of soap


----------



## Karmic

I cut my honeysuckle soap. It was more of a color test that I decided I wanted to smell pretty at the same time. Pleased how it came out, though I'm a little sad the gold didn't come out more, well... gold. I think the cream works though.


----------



## Dawni

Jennifer Horne said:


> I cut my first two successful  ( well i am calling them a success) batches of soap


I'll call em successes then too. Good job! 


Karmic said:


> I cut my honeysuckle soap. It was more of a color test that I decided I wanted to smell pretty at the same time. Pleased how it came out, though I'm a little sad the gold didn't come out more, well... gold. I think the cream works though.
> 
> View attachment 41661


All of it works.. Very pretty!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

I didn't actually make these soaps today but the email I got today made me do the Happy Soaper's Dance.





Please read Post #750
*https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/post-your-happy.69419/page-38*


----------



## msunnerstood

Making soap tonight with new FO's I got. Its the last time ill be able to make soap for about a week or so. Having surgery Friday so I shall live vicariously through you all and probably make a pain of myself lol.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

msunnerstood said:


> probably make a pain of myself lol



oh I can about imagine hahahahahaha.  hope things go well with your surgery 

I wound up making a soap today--mixed a couple FOs together and did a white and yellow strainer pull with a new strainer I cut out.  not too sure I didn't pour to thin.  will have to wait to see


----------



## Saltwater Scented

Ordered a ton of stuff today as one of my pieces of mining equipment finally sold.   Got this little slab cutter:

https://www.etsy.com/listing/683446...log-splitter-and?ref=shop_home_active_1&frs=1

Picked up 38 new mica colors from Mad Micas.  Pine tar got delivered, the kind that DeeAnna recommends.  Ordered some peace silk, pearls, and a few other additives.  My dad and stepmom's 10 year anniversary is in two years and I want to make them a few bars of a luxury recipe that I haven't even began to research.  I'm going to stamp it with 24k gold powder for his and do something non-metallic but still elegant for hers.  

And.....I started using my first batch of soap yesterday.  Meh.  Hard water here is crying for some EDTA in the soap.


----------



## amd

I finally cut the two batches of breastmilk soap last night. Oddly the soap without FO did a partial gel (just a teeny spot as it was in the freezer for 24 hours), I would have thought it would be more likely in the scented soap. I'm always surprised when things don't go as expected. The partial gel is not a problem, I expect it not to be noticeable after cure. I will bevel tonight and move to the cure rack.

Today's plan:
Make a batch of sugar scrub over lunch
When I get off work (I have the PT job tonight as well) I will bevel soaps, make the other two batches of scrub, and start packing for my Saturday show.

Friday's plan:
Pick up stock from Peddlers Market
Label all the stuff that I've made that hasn't been labeled yet
Finish packing
Do early setup for show (the show is 3 blocks from my house, yay!)

Hopefully I will get back to soapmaking next week.


----------



## Nanette

Saltwater Scented said:


> Ordered a ton of stuff today as one of my pieces of mining equipment finally sold.   Got this little slab cutter:
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/683446...log-splitter-and?ref=shop_home_active_1&frs=1
> 
> Picked up 38 new mica colors from Mad Micas.  Pine tar got delivered, the kind that DeeAnna recommends.  Ordered some peace silk, pearls, and a few other additives.  My dad and stepmom's 10 year anniversary is in two years and I want to make them a few bars of a luxury recipe that I haven't even began to research.  I'm going to stamp it with 24k gold powder for his and do something non-metallic but still elegant for hers.
> 
> And.....I started using my first batch of soap yesterday.  Meh.  Hard water here is crying for some EDTA in the soap.


Your slab cutter looks like a piece of mining equipment--lolol....kidding..sounds like your soaps will be lovely.


----------



## msunnerstood

Ok here is the cut of my latest soap. I love that I was able to get the swirls so fine in HP soap but the original blue was meant to be brighter. Unfortunately, the added yogurt turned the batter brown so I had to add white and then blue


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

msunnerstood said:


> Ok here is the cut of my latest soap. I love that I was able to get the swirls so fine in HP soap but the original blue was meant to be brighter. Unfortunately, the added yogurt turned the batter brown so I had to add white and then blue
> 
> View attachment 41713



wow absolutely gorgeous HP soap!!!!!!

cut my soap from yesterday--while I wasn't holding out much hope for it, it was worse than I thought.  I made it in my sewer pipe and used a pull thru strainer.  I used white and yellow.  I do believe I should have poured a bit thicker and or  I didn't cut my strainer into a nice design--now I am going to have to try with more contrasting colors.  I also did not hit it on the counter cuz I forgot to add the bottom support.  I wound up with a mis-shapen log and it looks like there was a huge bubble on the bottom side that went up 3 bars high.  oh well it smells nice and the colors are okay (just ok) with no discernible design.  this post should probably be in the post your gripe section haha


----------



## runnerchicki

msunnerstood said:


> Ok here is the cut of my latest soap. I love that I was able to get the swirls so fine in HP soap but the original blue was meant to be brighter. Unfortunately, the added yogurt turned the batter brown so I had to add white and then blue
> 
> View attachment 41713


HP soap? W.O.W. That looks amazing! Looks like a CP swirl!

I got a single wire soap cutter today!!!! Woo hoo! It is a simple thing I know, but I just cut two loaves of soap and every single bar is the same size, and no slanted cuts. Totally worth the money even for a hobby soaper. I'm so so happy.

ETA: I also rolled soap balls with some of the scraps that were still very soft. I'm going to try an embed project this weekend. Then I may be finished for a while because I'm moving in a month and I don't want to have uncured soap to move.


----------



## penelopejane

msunnerstood said:


> Making soap tonight with new FO's I got. Its the last time ill be able to make soap for about a week or so. Having surgery Friday so I shall live vicariously through you all and probably make a pain of myself lol.


Good luck. I hope it goes well.


----------



## msunnerstood

penelopejane said:


> Good luck. I hope it goes well.


Thanks! Check in time is 11 so up and drinking my last cup of coffee lol


----------



## amd

Last night I got soap beveled, two batches of sugar scrub made - I would have liked to have three, but I ran out of base (excellent planning skills, this one). I could have made more base last night and made the third batch of scrub tonight, but I was tired and decided to move on to labels. Made labels for about half of what needs to be done.

I'm looking forward to making soap next week.


----------



## shunt2011

I want to make soap.......going through withdrawals.   Few more weeks.   I want to get some made for Christmas....may or may not happen.


----------



## runnerchicki

I just got finished making a batch of black and white soap. I have only ever used black as an accent before, never as the base color. It looks like it is going to be a very dark gray and not inky black. The only black colorant I have is Black Pearl mica from NS and I was afraid to go too heavy on the color. It's okay - it's basically an experiment with some soap ball embeds that I made from leftovers on my last batch. I'm trying to gel it to get the most out of the black. I used more water than I usually do and it is in the oven right now. Fingers crossed.

I'm getting faster at prep and cleanup. It only took me a year and a half to figure out a system lol.


----------



## Nanette

I like activated charcoal for black....and a black on black is really interesting.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

After reading what @runnerchicki and @Dawni are writing about rice in soap, I added rice milk soap to my already long list of things to try. Oh, and I just played around with a new palm rich recipe.  I’m happy with my lard, OO and Shea rich recipes, but I’m still working to get a recipe with > 25% palm that I will feel enthusiastic about from a skin feel perspective, how it behaves when I’m making it and how the soap looks when it’s done. I don’t have ready access to tallow, so I’m looking to palm as a way to up the longevity of a soap, but hate steric spots.   Next up after that will be to experiment with beeswax and soy for comparison.


----------



## DKing

I decided to play around with a new recipe, try a new design technique for me, and used some new mica and an oxide.  I had used the fragrance before so felt confident that it would behave...it did  Tomorrow will either be a happy surprise or a lesson learned.  Either way I will have learned something new.


----------



## runnerchicki

I'm up early today because I'm going to be babysitting my grandson the rest of the weekend. I cut the black & white soap I made yesterday (with my fabulous new cutter from Workshop Heritage). It's not an inky black, but I think it still looks really good and I don't feel the need to go any darker. If my white was whiter it would look even better. The polka dots and base layer are an off-white color. I used 1 tsp. PPO of a black mica (all I had). Can't wait to try it in a few weeks to see if the lather is gray or stays white. I'm going to get some AC and try that next time to compare.

I have to say I am loving everything that I get from Workshop Heritage. They have small WOOD molds all the way up to pro soaper sized molds. The quality is great, and the prices are as well. I'm starting to see their molds being used by soapers all over youtube now. I included pictures of my mini standard and mini TS that I bought from them back in April.






Have a great weekend everyone. I don't think I'll have time to check the forum. I'll be too busy chasing a 19 month old.


----------



## Karmic

I just got glittered bombed by Mad Micas. I put in my first order from there for some bathbomb colors and one jar of glitter and I was so excited when it got here. And then I opened the box and I could see it and I was just like "... on noes"




It is EVERYWHERE. In the box, on my hands. The invoice is sparkly. I'M sparkly.  But the best part is that they put the dye powder in a little baggie, but not the glitter. 

I'm too busy laughing to be mad about it though. Guess it's a good time to go practice my bath bombs.


----------



## Dawni

Karmic said:


> I'm sparkly.


Haha I'm enjoying this


----------



## bookreader451

I made three trial batches, one HP with maple syrup, one CPOP, and last but not least a rose clay/himalayan salt bar. 

And I realized my meatloaf looks a lot like a HP batch on top


----------



## Ashleigh

I've been having so much fun with my new micas, glitters and FOs! I find the selection in Canada limited, so I placed a big (to me) order from the states to make it worthwhile to cross the border. I got micas, glitters and the Really Red pigment from Nurture and they're all so gorgeous and vibrant, and disperse better than any mica's i've used before. The FOs i've used from Rustic Escentuals so far have smelled amazing and soaped beautifully. I'm like a kid in a candy shop today!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

went to the Draft Horse Show sale today  ***happy happy happy dance*


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I made soap for some young nephews and a niece yesterday using super cute animal molds.  I can’t wait to take them out of the molds, maybe later today...


----------



## Adobehead

Yesterday afternoon I made a quick batch of my Pachouly soap.  By the morning, it was still warm but hard as a rock, so I cut it.

It sells so well here in Central México where people have no preconceived notions about it reminding them of the 60's like people do in the States.  Men love this soap and women love men who love it!

I said I was swirl challenged, but you people have inspired me, so I tried adding extra Black Walnut powder to about 1/3 of the soap at trace, then alternated pouring it and stirring a little.  I think it worked fine and there is Powdered Vanill Bean to add flecks.  All my soap has to have flecks!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

made my first batch of GM using the ice cube method---I don't know what I was so scared of--it went really well, I used ylang ylang which is supposed to discolor to light yellow and accelerate.  it did discolor but I used that as the color and since I didn't know what to expect I didn't do any swirls.  But I would of had plenty of time to.  its in the freezer now so hopefully it wont do partial gel, keeping my fingers crossed 
I also made a beer soap


----------



## Baqn

My new batch Roses & Thorns. I think I am getting better  after couple of attempts. Second photo is the photo of previous batch and the package.


----------



## Christine K

Baqn said:


> My new batch Roses & Thorns. I think I am getting better  after couple of attempts. Second photo is the photo of previous batch and the package.


Absolutely Beautiful!!!


----------



## runnerchicki

Baqn said:


> My new batch Roses & Thorns. I think I am getting better  after couple of attempts. Second photo is the photo of previous batch and the package.


GORGEOUS


----------



## DKing

Baqn said:


> My new batch Roses & Thorns. I think I am getting better  after couple of attempts. Second photo is the photo of previous batch and the package.


I am really loving this one!  Very beautiful!



Adobehead said:


> View attachment 41798
> Yesterday afternoon I made a quick batch of my Pachouly soap.  By the morning, it was still warm but hard as a rock, so I cut it.
> 
> It sells so well here in Central México where people have no preconceived notions about it reminding them of the 60's like people do in the States.  Men love this soap and women love men who love it!
> 
> I said I was swirl challenged, but you people have inspired me, so I tried adding extra Black Walnut powder to about 1/3 of the soap at trace, then alternated pouring it and stirring a little.  I think it worked fine and there is Powdered Vanill Bean to add flecks.  All my soap has to have flecks!



This type of soap really appeals to me.  It looks like you used all natural products and put them together so tastefully!  Love it!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I almost forgot about these little soaps I made yesterday for my sister’s grandchildren. One of the little squares is still tacky and everything else is hard.  The tacky one was in the middle of the row of three.  Oh, the strange things soap will do...


----------



## runnerchicki

Mobjack Bay said:


> I almost forgot about these little soaps I made yesterday for my sister’s grandchildren. One of the little squares is still tacky and everything else is hard.  The tacky one was in the middle of the row of three.  Oh, the strange things soap will do...
> 
> View attachment 41826


Adorable!


----------



## KiwiMoose

I'm contemplating a full black soap.  But then I'm thinking - what fragrance will I use??  I want something that smells 'appropriate' for a black soap, but i don't like tea tree/ eucalyptus type smells.  I've done anise, I've done black currant absinthe, and i want something different.  Any ideas?  The winning idea will be in my soap pot tomorrow


----------



## DKing

tobacco black pepper?


----------



## KiwiMoose

DKing said:


> tobacco black pepper?


You're not selling it to me...


----------



## Dawni

KiwiMoose said:


> I'm contemplating a full black soap.  But then I'm thinking - what fragrance will I use??  I want something that smells 'appropriate' for a black soap, but i don't like tea tree/ eucalyptus type smells.  I've done anise, I've done black currant absinthe, and i want something different.  Any ideas?  The winning idea will be in my soap pot tomorrow


Cedarwood, lavender and patchouli with spearmint? I've done it with and without black pepper. Try a few drops at a time til you get something you like.


Adobehead said:


> View attachment 41798
> 
> Men love this soap and women love men who love it!


This! Haha love it. It's the same where I'm from, most who have never gone elsewhere don't connect it to the 60s...


----------



## Mobjack Bay

KiwiMoose said:


> I'm contemplating a full black soap.  But then I'm thinking - what fragrance will I use??  I want something that smells 'appropriate' for a black soap, but i don't like tea tree/ eucalyptus type smells.  I've done anise, I've done black currant absinthe, and i want something different.  Any ideas?  The winning idea will be in my soap pot tomorrow


Patchouli is one of my favorite “dark” scents.   I used it recently in a soap I made while the last hurricane was on its way.  I always start with EOCalc, here, if I am looking for blending ideas.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Adobehead said:


> View attachment 41798
> Yesterday afternoon I made a quick batch of my Pachouly soap.  By the morning, it was still warm but hard as a rock, so I cut it.
> 
> It sells so well here in Central México where people have no preconceived notions about it reminding them of the 60's like people do in the States.  Men love this soap and women love men who love it!
> 
> I said I was swirl challenged, but you people have inspired me, so I tried adding extra Black Walnut powder to about 1/3 of the soap at trace, then alternated pouring it and stirring a little.  I think it worked fine and there is Powdered Vanill Bean to add flecks.  All my soap has to have flecks!


My kind of soap, too!


----------



## SoapySuds

KiwiMoose said:


> I'm contemplating a full black soap.  But then I'm thinking - what fragrance will I use??  I want something that smells 'appropriate' for a black soap, but i don't like tea tree/ eucalyptus type smells.  I've done anise, I've done black currant absinthe, and i want something different.  Any ideas?  The winning idea will be in my soap pot tomorrow



Oooooo what about a warm spicy tobacco pipe, vanilla, clove, leather.....hint o whiskey

Licorice?

Or something soft and musky, like a violet and musk or amber?

There was a scent years ago from BBW called moonlit path. It was soft and dark, floral and lightly musky, it would be nice as a black bar. I think it had vanilla in it.


----------



## Kari Howie

Marilyn Norgart said:


> went to the Draft Horse Show sale today  ***happy happy happy dance*


Did you come home with one?


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Kari Howie said:


> Did you come home with one?



I wished I had the farm still  no I sold soap there and had a good day  . it was the best of both worlds for me.  love horses--love soap.  I saw a lot of people I haven't seen in awhile too


----------



## Chapel

Dawni said:


> ...I've done it with and without black people.


Please let that be a typo or I've come to a very bad place!


----------



## msunnerstood

KiwiMoose said:


> I'm contemplating a full black soap.  But then I'm thinking - what fragrance will I use??  I want something that smells 'appropriate' for a black soap, but i don't like tea tree/ eucalyptus type smells.  I've done anise, I've done black currant absinthe, and i want something different.  Any ideas?  The winning idea will be in my soap pot tomorrow


little black dress


----------



## amd

Had a show on Saturday that I have not unpacked from - I have shows the next two Saturdays so I'm thinking I won't unpack until I'm done.

This week my plans are:
Make the base for more sugar scrubs. They seem to be selling well, so I'd like to get a few more scents made.
I have all the ingredients for making a creamy (surfactant based) body wash and got bottles in last week, so I'm going to do a test batch of that. It has honey in the recipe so I'm a bit skeptical of the preservative system, so I'm thinking I will split the batch to see how the two compare and how they age.
Vegan soaps are done curing so I will be testing those for lather, making notes and putting the bars into dodgy storage conditions to test the formula stability.
Making the before mentioned sugar scrubs.
I would like to make soaps this week, so I'm thinking I will do Fudge Brownie and Hemlock Forest.
Also need to reorganize the soap dungeon to fit the mini fridge in, hubby is complaining about it taking up space in the laundry room. This might involve a serious destash of some things that just aren't being used.


----------



## Dawni

Chapel said:


> Please let that be a typo or I've come to a very bad place!


OMG! Yes! Typo! I meant black pepper lol


----------



## MGM

KiwiMoose said:


> I'm contemplating a full black soap.  But then I'm thinking - what fragrance will I use??  I want something that smells 'appropriate' for a black soap, but i don't like tea tree/ eucalyptus type smells.  I've done anise, I've done black currant absinthe, and i want something different.  Any ideas?  The winning idea will be in my soap pot tomorrow


My latest dark brown and black soap is Pink Sugar, because that's how badly it discolours. My next one will be Tabac & Leather or Cocoa Butter Cashmere because that's how badly it discolours. If you are *consensually* colouring a soap dark and don't have those discolouring FOs, then I'd definitely vote for more anise, since I luuurve it. Not everyone does, so you could do anise + lavender  or anise + lemon to soften it. Or patchouli. Or all those other things ppl said. PS: Dragon's Blood was *supposed* to discolour "almost to black", the reviewers said, so instead of a very dramatic black and pink soap I have a pink and tan one....can't trust the FOs!!



Dawni said:


> OMG! Yes! Typo! I meant black pepper lol


Waah! I want to see the original! @Dawni edited!


----------



## Jennifer Horne

I cut two batches i made last week and omg it was still very very soft.


----------



## SoapySuds

I looked at my empty molds.

*sigh*


WAIT THIS IS 50!!!! BOOYAH SNATCHES*! I BE PARTICIPATING (maybe) THIS NEXT MONTH's CHALLENGE!!!!!

*Edit       -I may have a problem-


----------



## Jennifer Horne

KiwiMoose said:


> I'm contemplating a full black soap.  But then I'm thinking - what fragrance will I use??  I want something that smells 'appropriate' for a black soap, but i don't like tea tree/ eucalyptus type smells.  I've done anise, I've done black currant absinthe, and i want something different.  Any ideas?  The winning idea will be in my soap pot tomorrow




Dragons blood



Marilyn Norgart said:


> don't have any plans for soap today--I just crawled out of bed 1/2 hour ago but while I was waiting for my coffee to brew I got my soap dishes done.  now I wanna make soap--but I need to keep telling myself its dehydrated apple day today



Maybe you can soap with the apples when they are done!!!!


----------



## Kari Howie

I am having a discouraging soapy day. I have been looking for fall/winter festivals, markets, etc and they’re all already booked up with soapers.


----------



## Dawni

MGM said:


> Waah! I want to see the original! @Dawni edited!


Haha stoopid autocorrect..


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Kari Howie said:


> they’re all already booked up with soapers.



that stinks--how do you find your markets.  I googled in my area and found a site with a bunch of them on them--I haven't checked them out yet though



Jennifer Horne said:


> Maybe you can soap with the apples when they are done!!!!



oh no people wouldn't be happy with me if I did that hahaha--they are waiting for my apples to eat


----------



## DKing

KiwiMoose said:


> You're not selling it to me...


Not selling it to you, as in you would never purchase something that was tobacco and black pepper......or I need to work a little harder with my sales pitch for this combo?    I will assume the latter and give it a go.  

I do not have tobacco fragrance, so I can't say it is good, but the tobacco scents seem to be quite popular when I have been fragrance shopping online (I plan to try one soon, although I live in Canada so I have very little to choose from compared to the US)  I am imagining something similar to the pipe my dad smoked when I was young....sweetly smokey.  And black pepper essential oil I do have.  LOVE it!  I often add some to my mixes and I have yet to find a cross I don't like it with.  I think that the two might cross nicely with one another....you never know.


----------



## amd

MGM said:


> My next one will be Tabac & Leather


Oooohhh... let me know how that turns out. I'm looking for the replacement for WSP's version.


----------



## runnerchicki

KiwiMoose said:


> I'm contemplating a full black soap.  But then I'm thinking - what fragrance will I use??  I want something that smells 'appropriate' for a black soap, but i don't like tea tree/ eucalyptus type smells.  I've done anise, I've done black currant absinthe, and i want something different.  Any ideas?  The winning idea will be in my soap pot tomorrow


Do you like florals? You could do any floral, add a deeper base note and call it "black" or "midnight". For example: "Black Rose" or "Midnight Rose".

I was not extremely creative - I used "black" raspberry vanilla  .


----------



## Baqn

AAAnd voila finally no soda ash, nice lines, fine cut. I am pleased  I am happy that there is a place where I can share my soapy moments


----------



## KiwiMoose

Dawni said:


> Haha stoopid autocorrect..


Haha - I have the original in my emails - big lols!!!



Jennifer Horne said:


> Dragons blood


Ewwwww ;-)


DKing said:


> Not selling it to you, as in you would never purchase something that was tobacco and black pepper......or I need to work a little harder with my sales pitch for this combo?    I will assume the latter and give it a go.


You assumed correctly and I must say you gave it a good shot.  I just don't have those scents in my cupboard.


runnerchicki said:


> Do you like florals? You could do any floral, add a deeper base note and call it "black" or "midnight". For example: "Black Rose" or "Midnight Rose".
> 
> I was not extremely creative - I used "black" raspberry vanilla  .


These are great ideas - I might just do that thank you.


Kari Howie said:


> I am having a discouraging soapy day. I have been looking for fall/winter festivals, markets, etc and they’re all already booked up with soapers.


I went to a market last weekend and there were lots of soapers - but I was the only one that was palm-free so at least I had a point of difference.

AND - i have just figured out how to do multiple quotes in one post!  It's only taken me 11 months!


----------



## Martha

I made soap again after many, many months. I’m playing around with different pours, but am still not 100% happy with my colors. The blue mica (cp  approved mica) was way too subtle for me. But overall I’m very happy with these results.


----------



## Ashleigh

I've been in discussion with a potential customer today about doing 50 gift bags for a holiday party. I've sent her some sample ideas of what I could do and really hope it works out. It's very exciting for me since I only just started selling


----------



## Relle

KiwiMoose said:


> AND - i have just figured out how to do multiple quotes in one post!  It's only taken me 11 months!



Yeahhh, one less persons posts I have to merge, that's all I do lately .


----------



## DKing

Relle said:


> Yeahhh, one less persons posts I have to merge, that's all I do lately .


I have been wondering how to get the multiple quotes too, as I did comment on two people's pictures yesterday.  When I looked at it again, I saw both of my comments were on one post and I genuinely thought that it must just automatically do it when you post two times in a row!  lol  Opps!  I still have no clue how to do it, but I will figure it out as I don't like making more work for anyone!!!  Sorry!


----------



## Relle

DKing said:


> I have been wondering how to get the multiple quotes too, as I did comment on two people's pictures yesterday.  When I looked at it again, I saw both of my comments were on one post and I genuinely thought that it must just automatically do it when you post two times in a row!  lol  Opps!  I still have no clue how to do it, but I will figure it out as I don't like making more work for anyone!!!  Sorry!



Yep, I'm the auotomatic merger . All you do is click the quote button on each persons post you want to reply to. So, the first person you quote, then write want you want to say to them, don't hit post reply, then you do the same again with multiple people until you have finished then hit post reply.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Relle said:


> Yeahhh, one less persons posts I have to merge, that's all I do lately .



well silly me I just thought they did that if you kept posting.  I am going to have to pay attn next time I do that.  I apologize if I have done that


----------



## Relle

Marilyn Norgart said:


> well silly me I just thought they did that if you kept posting.  I am going to have to pay attn next time I do that.  I apologize if I have done that


Thanks Marilyn, just merged quite a few more of yours . It's my daily task .


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Relle said:


> Thanks Marilyn, just merged quite a few more of yours . It's my daily task .



so I am clueless   how do I do it??


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Marilyn Norgart said:


> so I am clueless   how do I do it??


See Relle’s post 13,545, a few posts up for the instructions.

@Adobehead - on the same wavelength... here’s a patchouli scented soap I made a few weeks ago when Hurricane Dorian was heading for the US east coast.  I’m calling it “Eye of the Storm.”


----------



## DKing

Marilyn Norgart said:


> well silly me I just thought they did that if you kept posting.  I am going to have to pay attn next time I do that.  I apologize if I have done that



So glad that I am not the only one who thought this!  



Relle said:


> Yep, I'm the auotomatic merger . All you do is click the quote button on each persons post you want to reply to. So, the first person you quote, then write want you want to say to them, don't hit post reply, then you do the same again with multiple people until you have finished then hit post reply.



Got it now!  One less person to have to clean up after!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

ok now to remember this


----------



## Amonik

KiwiMoose said:


> I'm contemplating a full black soap.  But then I'm thinking - what fragrance will I use??  I want something that smells 'appropriate' for a black soap, but i don't like tea tree/ eucalyptus type smells.  I've done anise, I've done black currant absinthe, and i want something different.  Any ideas?  The winning idea will be in my soap pot tomorrow



Too late to win perhaps, but Vetiver! Vetiver+Lavender=a soft and smoky fragrance. Vetiver+Rose=nice unisex rose scent.


----------



## PKappy

We did our first soap batch using Zany's Castile recipe! Here is how it went and the bars!


----------



## jamiea26

Brand new to soaping. I've made 3 batches of CP and 2 HP (one of which went in the trash when my experimenting got too wild). Today I finally got to USE a bar of soap that I made, which was pretty darn cool! All my CP soaps are still slooowly curing, but it was nice to actually get to try out what I've been working on.


----------



## Nanette

I made all coconut soap 20% superfat with aloe vera juice...lemongrass, rosemary and cedar eo..smells really good this am..its a soft pale yellow from the aloe vera juice.


----------



## amd

I looked at soap on Instagram. Lacking ambition this week.


----------



## SoapySuds

Bought stuff. 

*sigh*

Micas, and molds, and craft sticks, oh my!


----------



## Liesel Atwood

I've been having a fun time this week, prepping for a new soap I'm planning to make.  My home and the surrounding countryside is laden with wild roses.....a few different kinds.  And we all know what lovely botanical surprises await us on the rose bushes in the fall, right?!  Rosehips are delightful! Tho, picking them is nothing short of disastrous for the hands and clothing. LOL!  So far I've made rose hip juice (now frozen), and the rest of my harvest is currently drying.  The dried rose hips will be infused into sweet almond oil, or olive oil, and added to one of my soap recipes.  I may also make rose hip syrup and add that as well....hopefully to boost the bubbles as well as add to the soothing properties of the soap.  How fun!  I'm completely obsessed with rose hips at the moment!  Just wondering....has anyone else been fortunate enough to have easy access to rose hips for use in their soaps?  Any tips to share?


----------



## amd

Liesel Atwood said:


> ust wondering....has anyone else been fortunate enough to have easy access to rose hips for use in their soaps? Any tips to share?


You might get better results posting your own thread. Not everyone reads this thread.


----------



## SoapySuds

amd said:


> Not everyone reads this thread.



Wha?!?!?!?!,!,!(!?!?!

Blasphemy!

Who’s the Soap Pope?

I say we elect one.


Edit-

Oh my. A quick search led me to Pope on a Rope soap.

I. Had. No. Idea.

Soap is a religion all of its own.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

didn't make anything but ordered.  I was going to order a kit for shampoo bars but couldn't find one so I ordered ingreds., they were kinda spendy but I really wanna try.  I am curious to see how long they last.  I got the recipe off of humblebee


----------



## Karmic

I'm arguing with myself today. I want to make another batch of soap, was even thinking about making two 2lbs loaves but part of me wants to wait and save my supplies. My other three batches still have at least another 3 weeks of curing to do before I can really see how well they came out. But... _I really want to make some more soap._ My house smells so good from the bars currently curing it's making it hard not to think about making one more batch. 

I have a feeling I'm going to give in and have more soap dishes to wash soon lol


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Karmic said:


> _I really want to make some more soap._



I have a list of soaps I need to (well, want to) make and then I am going to take a three month break.  the thought of that isn't sitting to well but I am going to try my hand at pottery during those three months so maybe it will keep my mind off of soap, even though I want to try making some soap dishes


----------



## Liesel Atwood

LOL!!!  You girls are hilarious!  No response needed for my earlier post....I was just curious, as I know some areas don't have a high "rose population" compared to other areas.  But perhaps I will start a new thread.  There might be others who like to use what they have in their back yards.  Thanks for the suggestion.    Have a great evening, Soap Chicks!


----------



## Jennifer Horne

I made my own receipe and made two batches of shea butter soap, one i think will be lye heavy, the other is still very soft dispite reaching trace very quickly 
One is absenthe fragrance and pale green and the other which i feel will be lye heavy is ylang ylang and amber fragrance and creamy white with shimmer gold swirls on top (i hope this one isnt a flop bc i really love it)

Oh i ran out of lye!!! I am heart broken.


----------



## Kari Howie

Jennifer Horne said:


> Oh i ran out of lye!!! I am heart broken.


Oh no!!!


----------



## amd

I made my sugar scrub base last night. Removed some old-old labels so I can re-label soap bars. Tonight after work I plan to do at least one more scrub, Friday I will be packing for a show but should have time to make soap. Thinking to try the mini drop swirl for the Hemlock Forest soap. I have the colors picked out, so just hoping I can tweak the recipe to keep it fluid enough.


----------



## sirtim100

Made green tea, lavender and bergamot soap. 

Great fun, felt really alchemical watching the lye turn the green tea a weird colour, and the smell was bizarre. But the end product is sitting in the mould, it's not melting a trail towards the earth's core and it's starting to smell really nice... 

Happy soaping everyone


----------



## Liesel Atwood

(I got the recipe off of humblebee)
Marilyn, I love Humblebee too!  She has great recipes....did you try the Vinolia remake?  That one is awesome, tho I made a few substitutions of my own.  What recipe did you choose....if you don't mind me asking.  Happy Soaping!



PKappy said:


> PKappy, your soap looks amazing!  I'm looking at the crock pot and assuming you did HP.  The soap is really smooth with a nice sheen....that is often hard to achieve with HP because keeping the batter fluid enough to pour can be difficult.   Although, I have to admit, I've  only made Castile soap using CP.  Perhaps the very nature of castile keeps the fluidity of the batter more manageable.  Amazing results! __​


----------



## amd

I made soap last night when I should have been labeling for my show tomorrow, or sleeping... I wanted to get an attempt made for the mini drop swirl challenge. I think it failed, but will see tonight. I used BCN's Hemlock Forest which soaped nicely (my recipe really is a problem child for these intricate type designs). It was still a bit soft this morning, so I will cut it tonight.

I also washed my aprons and soap cleanup rags. Messed with my camera setup for videos. The angle that I like I have to put the tripod on the table, but then it shakes every time I bump the table. I thought about moving the table away from the wall, but I will be replacing the table with countertop in February so that doesn't really get me anywhere. Maybe hubby can rig up something that goes into the wall. Bah, I'm rambling sorry.

I have a busy weekend, so not sure what will get done:
Loading up for show.
Show
Oktoberfest with friends
Work
so maybe on Sunday afternoon I will have some time to make more soap, do video editing, take photographs, work on my website, do bookwork... fun times. ETA: and work on a few test recipes for body wash, facial mask/cleanser, and shampoo bars.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Liesel Atwood said:


> What recipe did you choose....if you don't mind me asking.



her mango-mango one--but I am going to use apricot freesia for the scent instead and am changing a few other things up---I went thru her dictionary (which was really really helpful) to find the substitutes.  it is such a cool site. now I am trying to be patient with the new supplier--2 days and they haven't done anything with the order but it still isn't bad


----------



## Baqn

I watched a video of Tree Marie Soapworks. It was so beautiful that I intended to make it also. I am afraid to cut it.

Scented with Tea tree, Rosemary, Rosewood and Lavender.


----------



## jcandleattic

I needed to finish labeling soaps and candles for a show I'm vending at tomorrow, then I brought everything I'm taking up, did a quick (4 hour) inventory, set aside to be loaded up tonight, and made sure I have all my displays, accessories, etc. etc., to make sure I'm ready to go at 6:30 tomorrow in the AM. 
Now I'm making bread which is not a very "soapy thing" to do, but eh, the weather is finally turning here and fresh baked bread sounded good.


----------



## runnerchicki

Today I master batched oils. I measured out a ginormous batch, melted and blended everything together and measured out into batch weights in sealable containers that are large enough to mix the recipe in later. Yay!  

I'm ready to commit to a base recipe because I have finally found "The One." I have tweaked several recipes for the last year and a half, and I have finally found the one I love. It is not friendly to intricate designs, but it makes a fabulous bar of soap that I love. It feels so good to not feel the need to tweak it anymore. To know how much, and which oils to keep in stock is going to be wonderful. I have found that with this recipe the only things I change are the additives, and the liquid that I use for the lye solution. I've tested several different ones with this base recipe and they are all fabulous. 

I am still tweaking a second recipe for swirling and designs. I think I'm close, but may still have some adjustments. I'll be testing that later this evening. Pretty good soapy day.


----------



## Nanette

I am cutting up loofa into teeny tiny bits  to add to a soap for someone who I hope likes it......


----------



## amd

runnerchicki said:


> It is not friendly to intricate designs, but it makes a fabulous bar of soap that I love.


That's how I feel about my recipe too! It scares me a bit making tweaks for technique challenges.


----------



## Baqn

Well I cutted it


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Baqn said:


> Well I cutted it



that's very pretty!!!


----------



## Baqn

Marilyn Norgart said:


> that's very pretty!!!


Thank you!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Baqn said:


> I watched a video of Tree Marie Soapworks. It was so beautiful that I intended to make it also. I am afraid to cut it.
> 
> Scented with Tea tree, Rosemary, Rosewood and Lavender.


Oooh - that's exactly the one I'm intending to make this weekend 

Tell me - how much charcoal did you use, and did you blend it in to the batter directly as a powder, or did you mix with oil first?


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

I made a GM and did a water discount and thru it in the freezer for around 7 hours.  just took it out and am patiently (?) letting it sit on the counter to dry some.  I mixed up eucalyptus, peppermint and spearmint (almost equal part but a little less eucalyptus)  it smells amazing  now just keeping my fingers crossed that it didn't partial gel.
also made a yin/yang in gold and bronze with the scent Empress--I have made the scent before and it is very pretty
my house smells good


----------



## Ashleigh

Made a whole bunch of embeds and poured the bases for about 70 soap cupcakes today. Hope to get them all frosted and decorated tomorrow. Going to be a busy weekend!


----------



## Baqn

KiwiMoose said:


> Oooh - that's exactly the one I'm intending to make this weekend
> 
> Tell me - how much charcoal did you use, and did you blend it in to the batter directly as a powder, or did you mix with oil first?


Hallo 

I used 4,5 g of charcoal in 1 kg of oils. I blended it into the oils mixture directly as powder. After that I added the lye solution.


----------



## Michele50

Baqn said:


> AAAnd voila finally no soda ash, nice lines, fine cut. I am pleased  I am happy that there is a place where I can share my soapy moments


 
I love the thorns and roses!!! I believe that's what the design is called, saw it on Youtube and had to give it a try. At the same time I was looking into Soleseife (German Brine Soap/pronounced: zo-luh-sigh-fuh) so both the design and the type of soap were a first for me. Yours are so lovely!!!  @Baqn, I'm curious as to what scent you used??





Baqn said:


> Well I cutted it


Oh my goodness, that is cool looking!!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

runnerchicki said:


> Today I master batched oils. I measured out a ginormous batch, melted and blended everything together and measured out into batch weights in sealable containers that are large enough to mix the recipe in later. Yay!
> 
> I'm ready to commit to a base recipe because I have finally found "The One." I have tweaked several recipes for the last year and a half, and I have finally found the one I love. It is not friendly to intricate designs, but it makes a fabulous bar of soap that I love. It feels so good to not feel the need to tweak it anymore. To know how much, and which oils to keep in stock is going to be wonderful. I have found that with this recipe the only things I change are the additives, and the liquid that I use for the lye solution. I've tested several different ones with this base recipe and they are all fabulous.
> 
> I am still tweaking a second recipe for swirling and designs. I think I'm close, but may still have some adjustments. I'll be testing that later this evening. Pretty good soapy day.



 Now you will have more time to make soap! 

I am truly envious. I have concocted a ridiculous number of recipes and still haven’t settled on favorites.  Either I’m not very discerning, or I just like soap.



Baqn said:


> Well I cutted it


Cool!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Baqn said:


> Hallo
> 
> I used 4,5 g of charcoal in 1 kg of oils. I blended it into the oils mixture directly as powder. After that I added the lye solution.


Thank you - I usually eyeball it - about half to one teaspoon for a litre of oils batch ( that's for swirling so it's really only 'half' a batch that's coloured.  So you actually weigh it?


----------



## Michele50

runnerchicki said:


> "....I'm ready to commit to a base recipe because I have finally found "The One." ..... I am still tweaking a second recipe for swirling and designs. I think I'm close.... Pretty good soapy day.



@runnerchicki, I'm so happy for you! That's got to be a *terrific *feeling!



Mobjack Bay said:


> "... I am truly envious. I have concocted a ridiculous number of recipes and still haven’t settled on favorites. Either I’m not very discerning, or I just like soap.



I second all that you said. I like too many also so it's difficult to choose. I know when I settle upon two as @runnerchicki erchic has done it'll simplify things.


----------



## runnerchicki

amd said:


> That's how I feel about my recipe too! It scares me a bit making tweaks for technique challenges.


I can do simple swirls and such with my favorite. But for anything that requires a little time, and a more fluid batter I'm just going to work with my #2 recipe. It's pretty darn good too, but still has room for improvement.


Baqn said:


> Well I cutted it


Gorgeous!!


Mobjack Bay said:


> Now you will have more time to make soap!
> 
> I am truly envious. I have concocted a ridiculous number of recipes and still haven’t settled on favorites.  Either I’m not very discerning, or I just like soap.


I am very excited about finally having a "go-to" recipe. It took forever to get there. Tweak ... wait for the cure. Tweak again ... wait some more. LOL - a poet I am not.


Michele50 said:


> @runnerchicki, I'm so happy for you! That's got to be a *terrific *feeling!
> 
> 
> 
> I second all that you said. I like too many also so it's difficult to choose. I know when I settle upon two as @runnerchicki erchic has done it'll simplify things.



The thing that helped me make the most progress was letting my cleansing number get a nudge higher than I'd previously settled on. It's still low-cleansing, but I found the smidge extra of CO gave me better lather, and I still have a gentle bar that my skin likes. My family and friends love it too. Now I can just change up my additives and liquid.  I still have to perfect my swirling recipe. Have to have a project.


----------



## DKing

Decided that today was the day that I would make my first attempt at a soap with beer.  It started to move a little quick for design but I made an effort at....something.  Not sure what it will look like once it is cut.  Even if it looks bad I love all my little creations.


----------



## cmzaha

runnerchicki said:


> Today I master batched oils. I measured out a ginormous batch, melted and blended everything together and measured out into batch weights in sealable containers that are large enough to mix the recipe in later. Yay!
> 
> I'm ready to commit to a base recipe because I have finally found "The One." I have tweaked several recipes for the last year and a half, and I have finally found the one I love. It is not friendly to intricate designs, but it makes a fabulous bar of soap that I love. It feels so good to not feel the need to tweak it anymore. To know how much, and which oils to keep in stock is going to be wonderful. I have found that with this recipe the only things I change are the additives, and the liquid that I use for the lye solution. I've tested several different ones with this base recipe and they are all fabulous.
> 
> I am still tweaking a second recipe for swirling and designs. I think I'm close, but may still have some adjustments. I'll be testing that later this evening. Pretty good soapy day.


Congratulations. But do not get too complacent, there are always changes to make soap better.



Mobjack Bay said:


> Now you will have more time to make soap!
> 
> I am truly envious. I have concocted a ridiculous number of recipes and still haven’t settled on favorites.  Either I’m not very discerning, or I just like soap.


It took me many years almost 8 to settle on my go-to base. Actually it is just the first 60% of my oils, the remaining 40% still changes depending on what I am making. My soaps continue to evolve.


----------



## Michele50

runnerchicki said:


> The thing that helped me make the most progress was letting my cleansing number get a nudge higher than I'd previously settled on. It's still low-cleansing, but I found the smidge extra of CO gave me better lather, and I still have a gentle bar that my skin likes. My family and friends love it too. Now I can just change up my additives and liquid. I still have to perfect my swirling recipe. Have to have a project.



Maybe that info will help me and @Mobjack Bay; thanks.



DKing said:


> Decided that today was the day that I would make my first attempt at a soap with beer.  It started to move a little quick for design but I made an effort at....something.  Not sure what it will look like once it is cut.  Even if it looks bad I love all my little creations.


You will!!! Love the lather of beer soap, perfect gift for one of my sons who enjoys a good brew.



cmzaha said:


> It took me many years almost 8 to settle on my go-to base. *Actually it is just the first 60% of my oils, the remaining 40% still changes depending on what I am making.* My soaps continue to evolve.



Good info, I was thinking somewhat on the same line. The majority being pre-set and then the rest dependant upon whether I need my batter to be very fluid or not. Thanks.


----------



## Baqn

KiwiMoose said:


> Thank you - I usually eyeball it - about half to one teaspoon for a litre of oils batch ( that's for swirling so it's really only 'half' a batch that's coloured.  So you actually weigh it?


Yes I weigh it. I use small scale for it.


----------



## Kari Howie

Baqn said:


> Well I cutted it


Elegant!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Baqn said:


> Well I cutted it


Your soap turned out beautifully.  I'm curious how the soap feels with that much AC.  I really like some of the soaps I've made with various exfoliants, but haven't made one with this much very fine additive.  Have you tested a piece?  How much color do you get in the lather?  I guess a soap with this much AC is sold as a "speciality soap."



cmzaha said:


> It took me many years almost 8 to settle on my go-to base. Actually it is just the first 60% of my oils, the remaining 40% still changes depending on what I am making. My soaps continue to evolve.



I am using the base recipe approach, but still struggling with too many bases until I decide what I like. My recipes for 100% OO and salt bars are settled. I also have a 60% lard base recipe with 15% CO, 5% castor and the rest as high oleics of choice or on hand.  I can vary it further by subbing in a small amount of a speciality oil for a bit of the high oleic oil.  But then, having recently made an 80% lard and 20% CO soap for Szaza's lard replacement test, I realized that I may prefer 20% CO .  The recipe works well for swirls at the emulsion stage, but it's easy enough to take it to a light or medium trace through some combination of SB'ing, higher soaping temp or by adding an accelerating FO.  I also have a recipe that is high in soft oils, with 15-20% PO, that pours well for thin layers.  It's very nice after a few months of curing, but soft early on. I may have stumbled my way to a nice palm and high oleic recipe when I made pumpkin soap, but maybe I like it because of the pumpkin puree and clay I added. The recipe will need more testing if I decide to keep palm as a base.  I'm still working on butters and high oleics or some combo.  The goal is to have lard-free recipes that behave well and that I like as much as the lard base. The "like as much" part is an especially tall order.  The palm free recipes I've made with butters (30-40%) and high oleics (40-50%) are promising after a cure of a few months, but they are "speciality soaps" in my mind due to the costs of the butters.

I've made progress, but think I still have some months to go before I have the base recipes narrowed down for further refinement and, yes, evolution!  I also want to try beeswax and soy at some point, but there doesn't seem to ever be enough time.


----------



## runnerchicki

Mobjack Bay said:


> I am using the base recipe approach, but still struggling with too many bases until I decide what I like. My recipes for 100% OO and salt bars are settled. I also have a 60% lard base recipe with 15% CO, 5% castor and the rest as high oleics of choice or on hand.  I can vary it further by subbing in a small amount of a speciality oil for a bit of the high oleic oil.  But then, having recently made an 80% lard and 20% CO soap for Szaza's lard replacement test, I realized that I may prefer 20% CO .  The recipe works well for swirls at the emulsion stage, but it's easy enough to take it to a light or medium trace through some combination of SB'ing, higher soaping temp or by adding an accelerating FO.  I also have a recipe that is high in soft oils, with 15-20% PO, that pours well for thin layers.  It's very nice after a few months of curing, but soft early on. I may have stumbled my way to a nice palm and high oleic recipe when I made pumpkin soap, but maybe I like it because of the pumpkin puree and clay I added. The recipe will need more testing if I decide to keep palm as a base.  I'm still working on butters and high oleics or some combo.  The goal is to have lard-free recipes that behave well and that I like as much as the lard base. The "like as much" part is an especially tall order.  The palm free recipes I've made with butters (30-40%) and high oleics (40-50%) are promising after a cure of a few months, but they are "speciality soaps" in my mind due to the costs of the butters.
> 
> I've made progress, but think I still have some months to go before I have the base recipes narrowed down for further refinement and, yes, evolution!  I also want to try beeswax and soy at some point, but there doesn't seem to ever be enough time.


I made a lot of recipes in 1-lb batches side by side so I could compare them. So I would have like 4 different recipes in the shower with me at the same time LOL. All very similar, because I tried to keep the adjustments simple and in the same "realm". For example, I would keep all the oils the same, but the percentages different. Or I would change only one oil in each test batch and note the difference. In the beginning I wanted to try everything LOL and I couldn't nail down what was making something good and what was causing problems.

Since I don't sell my soap, ultimately I just had to nail down a recipe that makes me happy. My family and friends are always grateful to get whatever I give them. They seem to like my current recipe quite a lot - I love it - so I'm happy. I don't have to worry about label excitement, or keeping a bar vegan for a customer base, or following trends. My recipe is fairly simple. It has one "luxury" butter in it, but other than that it is very inexpensive so I can "play" with fragrances and additives.

I have to get my swirling recipe downpat still. And I do want to improve one "specialty" recipe which has RBO and shea butter in it. Two oils that are not in my basic go-to. My son wet shaves every day and wants a shave soap - he's picky about it - and that is going to be a challenge for me. So I've got experiments to keep me busy, but I've got my basic soap recipe that I feel comfortable with (for now hahaha).


----------



## Mobjack Bay

runnerchicki said:


> I made a lot of recipes in 1-lb batches side by side so I could compare them. So I would have like 4 different recipes in the shower with me at the same time LOL. All very similar, because I tried to keep the adjustments simple and in the same "realm". For example, I would keep all the oils the same, but the percentages different. Or I would change only one oil in each test batch and note the difference. In the beginning I wanted to try everything LOL and I couldn't nail down what was making something good and what was causing problems.
> 
> Since I don't sell my soap, ultimately I just had to nail down a recipe that makes me happy. My family and friends are always grateful to get whatever I give them. They seem to like my current recipe quite a lot - I love it - so I'm happy. I don't have to worry about label excitement, or keeping a bar vegan for a customer base, or following trends. My recipe is fairly simple. It has one "luxury" butter in it, but other than that it is very inexpensive so I can "play" with fragrances and additives.
> 
> I have to get my swirling recipe downpat still. And I do want to improve one "specialty" recipe which has RBO and shea butter in it. Two oils that are not in my basic go-to. My son wet shaves every day and wants a shave soap - he's picky about it - and that is going to be a challenge for me. So I've got experiments to keep me busy, but I've got my basic soap recipe that I feel comfortable with (for now hahaha).



I spent a lot of my career running controlled experiments in the lab, and it’s not something I find myself wanting to do a lot as a soap maker.


----------



## Michele50

Mobjack Bay said:


> I spent a lot of my career running controlled experiments in the lab, and it’s not something I find myself wanting to do a lot as a soap maker.



 Yes, I can definitely see that! 

When we owned and run our Childcare Center "one" of the hats I wore was "cook" so upon getting home at 6:30ish I didn't even want to think about cooking . Poor husband, but he understood; I've got a real sweetheart.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Mobjack Bay said:


> I've made progress, but think I still have some months to go before I have the base recipes narrowed down for further refinement and, yes, evolution!  I also want to try beeswax and soy at some point, but there doesn't seem to ever be enough time.



I use soy to 'replace' other high stearic/palmitic oils in my recipe (being that I'm going for vegan and palm-free).  I use it at 20% in every recipe. I urge you to give it a go, as it is very cost-effective.  However, I am aware that there seems to be an anti-soy movement in the USA which could work against you. Over here we have the opposite - people are far more anti-palm. Happy to help out with recipe discussions - feel free to PM me.


----------



## linne1gi

I made 100% Coconut Oil soap today for the administrator at the surgery center I work for.  She wants it for her animals: horses, and dogs.  I used Camomile Essential Oil, because that is pretty much the only safe essential oil for animals.  It was quite interesting.  I blended to a stable emulsion, added color, teal green and the essential oil.  And boom, total ricing - really bad.  I tried blending it to a smooth consistency and 2nd boom - total cement.  So, I was patient.  I waited.  After about 10 minutes it started to go into gel phase - I blended and blended till smooth and poured into my molds.  I unmolded it about 2 hours later and now the soap is curing already.  The other problem is that the color totally morphed and it is a puke green now, but at least it smells good! 





KiwiMoose said:


> I use soy to 'replace' other high stearic/palmitic oils in my recipe (being that I'm going for vegan and palm-free).  I use it at 20% in every recipe. I urge you to give it a go, as it is very cost-effective.  However, I am aware that there seems to be an anti-soy movement in the USA which could work against you. Over here we have the opposite - people are far more anti-palm. Happy to help out with recipe discussions - feel free to PM me.


I was under the impression that "Soy" tends towards DOS.  I think others are under that impression also.  Have you found that to be the case?


----------



## Mobjack Bay

KiwiMoose said:


> I use soy to 'replace' other high stearic/palmitic oils in my recipe (being that I'm going for vegan and palm-free).  I use it at 20% in every recipe. I urge you to give it a go, as it is very cost-effective.  However, I am aware that there seems to be an anti-soy movement in the USA which could work against you. Over here we have the opposite - people are far more anti-palm. Happy to help out with recipe discussions - feel free to PM me.


You will be the first to know when that soy wax lands on my front porch!  I’ve done the reading, but can’t seem to overcome the fear of another learning curve 

Today was not my day.  I spilled a sizable amount of weighed oil and lard mix on a dish towel on the counter, weighed the remainder to figure out how much was lost, weighed out new fats, put them in the microwave to melt... and then the microwave started smoking, made an angry noise and died.  It was old, but I’m sorry to see it go.


----------



## Nanette

I made oatmeal chamomile soap....with honey..just a little, didnt really effect trace. I had two molds, put loofa shreds in the soap in one and one without...I dont even like loofa. Loofa nothing.....but some do so I will see.


----------



## Liesel Atwood

"I'm ready to commit to a base recipe because I have finally found "The One."
Hi Runnerchicki!  So this is something I've been wondering about.  Maybe you, (or anyone really,) can give me your take on it. Is it common, or usual for soapers who are in business to stick to one recipe, and just vary the scent, additives and designs?  Me...I'm just freaky I guess.  I haven't branched out into selling my soaps yet....it feels daunting and scary.  But I make soap all the time, because I can't help myself!  Giving it away to family and friends makes me happy, and they give me their input and opinions.  But i know at some point, I will have to face the scary beast and somehow put my soaps on the market.  It does seem cost effective to stick with one favourite recipe.  I have about 6 favourites! I've never been a business person....I'm a nurse and a soaper.  What would you advise someone like myself to do?  Try one kind of soap at a trade show?  Offer all of my favourites?  I've heard that some people put tiny samples in wrappers and leave them in public washrooms, with a name and telephone number.  LOL!  Sigh.....what's a business- shy soaper gal to do??


----------



## Nanette

Go where your heart takes you! Hows that for help....I have 6 or so favs that I use regularly but I love trying new things too.


----------



## KiwiMoose

linne1gi said:


> I made 100% Coconut Oil soap today for the administrator at the surgery center I work for.  She wants it for her animals: horses, and dogs.  I used Camomile Essential Oil, because that is pretty much the only safe essential oil for animals.  It was quite interesting.  I blended to a stable emulsion, added color, teal green and the essential oil.  And boom, total ricing - really bad.  I tried blending it to a smooth consistency and 2nd boom - total cement.  So, I was patient.  I waited.  After about 10 minutes it started to go into gel phase - I blended and blended till smooth and poured into my molds.  I unmolded it about 2 hours later and now the soap is curing already.  The other problem is that the color totally morphed and it is a puke green now, but at least it smells good! View attachment 41919
> 
> 
> 
> I was under the impression that "Soy" tends towards DOS.  I think others are under that impression also.  Have you found that to be the case?


That soap looks lovely - the molds are beautiful!
Never had DOS - but my oldest soap using soy wax is 10 month - so there's still time!


----------



## Ashleigh

Went to do all my soapy dishes and tidy up and somehow ended up making another loaf of soap I didn't intend to make today.  Since it had 5 different colours and layers I'm back to having a sink full of dishes. It was an accelerating FO so I had to work fast layer by layer so i'm excited to cut and see how it turns out. Hoping to try a beer soap tomorrow for the first time!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

linne1gi said:


> I made 100% Coconut Oil soap today for the administrator at the surgery center I work for.  She wants it for her animals: horses, and dogs.  I used Camomile Essential Oil, because that is pretty much the only safe essential oil for animals.  It was quite interesting.  I blended to a stable emulsion, added color, teal green and the essential oil.  And boom, total ricing - really bad.  I tried blending it to a smooth consistency and 2nd boom - total cement.  So, I was patient.  I waited.  After about 10 minutes it started to go into gel phase - I blended and blended till smooth and poured into my molds.  I unmolded it about 2 hours later and now the soap is curing already.  The other problem is that the color totally morphed and it is a puke green now, but at least it smells good!



Impressive save!  There’s a recent thread, I think, about greens morphing and then morphing back after a few days.  Hopefully you will get the perfect green!


----------



## runnerchicki

Liesel Atwood said:


> "I'm ready to commit to a base recipe because I have finally found "The One."
> _Hi Runnerchicki!  So this is something I've been wondering about.  Maybe you, (or anyone really,) can give me your take on it. Is it common, or usual for soapers who are in business to stick to one recipe, and just vary the scent, additives and designs?  Me...I'm just freaky I guess.  I haven't branched out into selling my soaps yet....it feels daunting and scary.  But I make soap all the time, because I can't help myself!  Giving it away to family and friends makes me happy, and they give me their input and opinions.  But i know at some point, I will have to face the scary beast and somehow put my soaps on the market.  It does seem cost effective to stick with one favourite recipe.  I have about 6 favourites! I've never been a business person....I'm a nurse and a soaper.  What would you advise someone like myself to do?  Try one kind of soap at a trade show?  Offer all of my favourites?  I've heard that some people put tiny samples in wrappers and leave them in public washrooms, with a name and telephone number.  LOL!  Sigh.....what's a business- shy soaper gal to do??  _


You don't *have* to ever sell your soaps.  I don't, and I don't plan to. I've been there, done that (not soap - haircare products - completely created and manufactured by me). It took the joy out of it .. for me. It's a very individual thing. You have to be willing to take on the business aspect of it. It isn't just going to be making soap.

I would suggest checking out the business forum section for more information/advice if you decide that is a direction you want to go in.


----------



## KiwiMoose

I made the same soap as @Baqn today, but alas - the hole in my spray bottle was too small for the mica, so i had to sprinkle it one which doesn't look anywhere near as good.
My final choice of essential oils was as follows ( in descending order): Patchouli, cedarwood, bergamot, palmarosa, litsea cubeba, vetiver.


----------



## Michele50

runnerchicki said:


> You don't *have* to ever sell your soaps.  I don't, and I don't plan to. I've been there, done that (not soap - haircare products - completely created and manufactured by me). It took the joy out of it .. for me. It's a very individual thing. You have to be willing to take on the business aspect of it. It isn't just going to be making soap.
> 
> I would suggest checking out the business forum section for more information/advice if you decide that is a direction you want to go in.



I *ABSOLUTELY *agree with it taking the joy out of creating. My chemical engineering son has tried to get me to sell (large scale) my beard products that I make him and my other engineering son. No thank you; I developed them for my sons' and husband's beards. I ran a large business (worked my butt off) for decades and *don't *care to get that involved in my retirement years. There is a lot of work that goes into marketing your products; it's for some but not for others. Checking the business forum section is good advice; it's best to get pointers, information, and advice from those already doing it.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Today is the first day in a long time that I don’t feel like making soap.  I worked up a design to try for the October Challenge, but I think I want to see how the little test batch I made yesterday turns out before I move forward.  Plus, yesterday I made a big mess when I spilled oils, my soaping microwave died and then when I finally decided to wind down, the Apple TV box died, too.


----------



## runnerchicki

Mobjack Bay said:


> Today is the first day in a long time that I don’t feel like making soap.  I worked up a design to try for the October Challenge, but I think I want to see how the little test batch I made yesterday turns out before I move forward.  Plus, yesterday I made a big mess when I spilled oils, my soaping microwave died and then when I finally decided to wind down, the Apple TV box died, too.


 Such a bummer of a day - I'm sorry so much went wrong all at once. Hopefully, things will be better after a day off. Hang in there!


----------



## Michele50

Mobjack Bay said:


> Today is the first day in a long time that I don’t feel like making soap.  I worked up a design to try for the October Challenge, but I think I want to see how the little test batch I made yesterday turns out before I move forward.  Plus, yesterday I made a big mess when I spilled oils, my soaping microwave died and then when I finally decided to wind down, the Apple TV box died, too.


 So sorry to hear that. Hopefully you can find an inexpensive (maybe used one) and be back on track quickly.


----------



## SoapSisters

Hi @KiwiMoose, are soy wax and soya wax the same thing? Is the product in the link what you use? 
https://newdirectionsuk.com/collections/waxes/products/soya-wax-cosmetic-waxes


----------



## linne1gi

SoapSisters said:


> Hi @KiwiMoose, are soy wax and soya wax the same thing? Is the product in the link what you use?
> https://newdirectionsuk.com/collections/waxes/products/soya-wax-cosmetic-waxes


I really doubt it - the product is candle wax.  I also make candles and the wax used for candle making is vastly different from the product used for soap.


----------



## Fiona Robertson

SoapSisters said:


> Hi @KiwiMoose, are soy wax and soya wax the same thing? Is the product in the link what you use?
> https://newdirectionsuk.com/collections/waxes/products/soya-wax-cosmetic-waxes



Soy and Soya are the same thing and you can see they use both terms on the back of the packaging.  If you can't find the wax that KiwiMoose uses (i'm sure she'll be along soon) then the European version is Nature Wax C3 which you may have more luck sourcing.  It's still usually described as wax for candles but has been certified for cosmetic use too


----------



## linne1gi

Hm, Well I don't buy wax from this particular site (It's in Europe, and I live in the US), but it pretty specifically says it's for candles - even describes the procedure for melting for candles.  But if you say it's also for soap, then give it a try.


----------



## Michele50

linne1gi said:


> Hm, Well I don't buy wax from this particular site (It's in Europe, and I live in the US), but it pretty specifically says it's for candles - even describes the procedure for melting for candles.  But if you say it's also for soap, then give it a try.



Just as an FYI if anyone is interested, there is a discussion regarding using soy wax in HP and that it's difficult, understandably, in CP soap use. 20% is the amount (I believe) someone stated they use. Here's the thread (that is if I'm able to do this correctly):https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/soy-wax-soap.69769/



SoapySuds said:


> question: how does the egg help the soap?
> 
> another question: does the soap need to be used up before it goes bad? Life expectancy of the soap?
> 
> Another question: wouldn't the heat from the saponification 'cook' the egg?
> 
> I'm so curious.....


 
I haven't made any soap with egg yolks yet, it's on my long to-do list. For cold process with the inclusion of egg yolk I've read that one needs to temper the egg but adding a little of the batter once it's reached (can't remember which) either emulsion or light trace. Once the small amount of batter is blended into the egg then that mix is added and blended into the main bowl of soap batter. I'm not sure how it'd be done for HP. CORRECTION: @GML stated that the egg is tempered with warm oil AND THAT IS CORRECT. I was over a year ago when I looked into eggs in CP soap; sorry....I stand corrected . GML mentions a Youtube video, maybe she'll post a link. I looked but just found this one from Shalebrook Handcrafted Soap:  This one, however, she prepared her tempered egg yolks with her warm oil. 

Shelf life, hmmmmm. I suppose that'd depend upon many factors: the amount of SF, % of soft oils, how high is the % of Linolenic fatty acid is in the recipe, etc. I think you're asking if the egg would cut down on the shelflife, yes?? Maybe someone with more 'scientific knowledge' will correct my error if I'm wrong but, I'd "*ass*u*me*" that the egg would be like using fruit juice or pureed pumpkin in your soap--it becomes part of your soap and won't spoil like juice or pumpkin puree would if it was left on a countertop.

Also, if I remember correctly from back when I was looking into how to incorporate egg yolk into my soap, the purpose is to create rich, thick lather.....much like dairy products do in soap.

Edited my 'SP' that should have been SF


----------



## Fiona Robertson

linne1gi said:


> Hm, Well I don't buy wax from this particular site (It's in Europe, and I live in the US), but it pretty specifically says it's for candles - even describes the procedure for melting for candles.  But if you say it's also for soap, then give it a try.



Sorry to cause a misunderstanding...I was giving SoapSisters another option for soy wax that may be more readily available to her in Israel and that is definitely OK to use for soap. I wasn't referring to the one she linked to.


----------



## Michele50

Baqn said:


> As I promised earlier. My beer/honey/egg yolk soaps. First, second and on the left on the third is the CP soap, on the right on the third pic is the HP soap. I have to admit that this was challenge for me and I won't stop here. In CP the batter accelerates too fast especially with dark beer. Now I have better plan for the CP soap  The HP soap is different story. I am still wondering should I add the egg yolk at the end at the beginning. Also when there is honey it is impossible to cook it without having volcano.   I plan this recipe as shampoo bar but I think  I have to work on it more. Do you have any experience at HP beer/honey/yolk soap?



I WANT TO TAKE A BIG BITE OUT OF THE TOP of the one that looks like whip topping!!!!!!! Just as @Dawni, I simmered my beer to remove alcohol and carbonation. With my CP I only used Guinness Stout Beer, no egg or honey. I froze my beer in ice cube trays after it cooled. I made it over two years ago so a bit fuzzy if I had any issues but I don't remember any.

With my HP shampoo bars, I used the same stout beer and raw honey. Since I (with this one also) used beer for 100% of the required water it was all used to dissolve my lye. This one was also made about 1.5 years ago or so but no issues with the HP. No volcanoes but I did just as Dawni, I added my raw honey mixed into very warm water at the end of the cook. 

Please update on how the lather is once cured; I'm very interested in how the egg improves the lather vs those not containing any. I know I like GM and BM soap for what they bring to the lathering table, I'm looking forward to hearing and seeing updates--cut bars.


----------



## linne1gi

Michele50 said:


> I haven't made any soap with egg yolks yet, it's on my long to-do list. For cold process with the inclusion of egg yolk I've read that one needs to temper the egg but adding a little of the batter once it's reached (can't remember which) either emulsion or light trace. Once the small amount of batter is blended into the egg then that mix is added and blended into the main bowl of soap batter. I'm not sure how it'd be done for HP.
> 
> Shelf life, hmmmmm. I suppose that'd depend upon many factors: the amount of SF, % of soft oils, how high is the % of Linolenic fatty acid is in the recipe, etc. I think you're asking if the egg would cut down on the shelflife, yes?? Maybe someone with more 'scientific knowledge' will correct my error if I'm wrong but, I'd "*ass*u*me*" that the egg would be like using fruit juice or pureed pumpkin in your soap--it becomes part of your soap and won't spoil like juice or pumpkin puree would if it was left on a countertop.
> 
> Also, if I remember correctly from back when I was looking into how to incorporate egg yolk into my soap, the purpose is to create rich, thick lather.....much like dairy products do in soap.
> 
> Edited my 'SP' that should have been SF


Hm, I agree, although I haven't soaped with an egg yet - I have used various purees, both fresh and canned (baby food puree) and my soaps have not spoiled or gotten DOS and some of them are a few years old.  So I think the lye takes care of that, lol.


----------



## Baqn

KiwiMoose said:


> I made the same soap as @Baqn today, but alas - the hole in my spray bottle was too small for the mica, so i had to sprinkle it one which doesn't look anywhere near as good.
> My final choice of essential oils was as follows ( in descending order): Patchouli, cedarwood, bergamot, palmarosa, litsea cubeba, vetiver.
> View attachment 41921
> View attachment 41922


It went great. I am curious to see the cutted soap. I had problems with spraying it too but I found a heroic sprayer that served me well 
Now I made coffee scrub soap. I scented it with COFFEE FO which almost instantly freezed my batter. It was true disaster. Anyway I managed to put in the mold. Lets see what will go out.


----------



## GML

Michele50 said:


> I haven't made any soap with egg yolks yet, it's on my long to-do list. For cold process with the inclusion of egg yolk I've read that one needs to temper the egg but adding a little of the batter once it's reached (can't remember which) either emulsion or light trace. Once the small amount of batter is blended into the egg then that mix is added and blended into the main bowl of soap batter. I'm not sure how it'd be done for HP.



Yesterday, I watched youtube HP video from Shalebrook Handcrafted Soap and the egg is tempered with 1 cup of the hot oil (a stick blender was used to emulsify the egg and oil), after it was then combined with the rest of the oils before the lye liquid was added.


----------



## Michele50

linne1gi said:


> Hm, I agree, although I haven't soaped with an egg yet - I have used various purees, both fresh and canned (baby food puree) and my soaps have not spoiled or gotten DOS and some of them are a few years old.  So I think the lye takes care of that, lol.



Thanks for chiming in linne1gi! 

Me too, some of mine with purees are 3 years old and still as good (just harder bars) than they were when they were infants. I've made a facial bar with tomato paste for myself, lol, and it had a little activated charcoal for color. Yes, the lye makes real soap more alkaline than fake, commercial 'soap.' I think the pH level isn't prone to breading bacteria......same reason why we don't need a preservative in our soap. I realize some use ROE, but that's to help prevent rancidity. 

I really need to make some with eggs!! I have too long of a list.



GML said:


> Yesterday, I watched youtube HP video from Shalebrook Handcrafted Soap and the egg is tempered with 1 cup of the hot oil (a stick blender was used to emulsify the egg and oil), after it was then combined with the rest of the oils before the lye liquid was added.



You *ARE *correct! I'll edit my comment. It's been quite some time ago that I did research on it and got that step wrong. Thanks for the correction  I should have Googled it beforehand.


----------



## GML

Michele50 said:


> You *ARE *correct! I'll edit my comment. It's been quite some time ago that I did research on it and got that step wrong. Thanks for the correction  I should have Googled it beforehand.



I thought she was adding mayo to the soap base...lol


----------



## Michele50

GML said:


> I thought she was adding mayo to the soap base...lol


Nope, egg yolks. Did you see someone adding mayo?? You got my curiosity up. Hey do ya have a link for that video with tempering egg yolks. I only found one of hers and it was shampoo bars and she had tempered her eggs b/4 turning her camera on.

If you want some written instructions for tempering egg yolks as well as watching videos, here's one from the Soap Queen site: https://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-body-tutorials/eggnog-cold-process-soap-diy/ The soap has 3 egg yolks added.


----------



## Jackie Tobey

KiwiMoose said:


> I use soy to 'replace' other high stearic/palmitic oils in my recipe (being that I'm going for vegan and palm-free).  I use it at 20% in every recipe. I urge you to give it a go, as it is very cost-effective.  However, I am aware that there seems to be an anti-soy movement in the USA which could work against you. Over here we have the opposite - people are far more anti-palm. Happy to help out with recipe discussions - feel free to PM me.



I also have started using soy wax. And I love it. I’ve been using it around 10%. In your opinion does 20% make the soap feel waxy. I also do NaOH and KOH at 95/5% to help increase lather as my palmitic +Stearic numbers are close to 30-35.  I’m considering going higher on the soy wax and wondered what your lather is like and how your skin feels after the shower.


----------



## GML

Michele50 said:


> Nope, egg yolks. Did you see someone adding mayo?? You got my curiosity up. Hey do ya have a link for that video with tempering egg yolks. I only found one of hers and it was shampoo bars and she had tempered her eggs b/4 turning her camera on.



Here you go. The egg emulsification starts around the 6 minute mark (since mayo is egg and oil emulsified that's why I thought she was adding mayo to the base oil).  




Oh and the soapy thing I did today was to discover that putting oat flour in water that is going to mixed with lye is never a good idea.


----------



## Michele50

GML said:


> Here you go. The egg emulsification starts around the 6 minute mark (since mayo is egg and oil emulsified that's why I thought she was adding mayo to the base oil).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and the soapy thing I did today was to discover that putting oat flour in water that is going to mixed with lye is never a good idea.




I thought it was CP so I didn't check the HP videos; thanks for the link and timestamp. Yes, I see how you made that connection--eggs and emulsified oils is how mayo is made.


----------



## SoapySuds

Plenty of free time... check.
Lots of slow moving oils... check.
Premix my colors... check.
Purchased squeeze bottles... check.
Accurately measure my soap mold... check.
Scent that won’t speed trace... check.
Measure everything beforehand... check.
Double check colors... check.

I seriously tried to do the October challenge today....

Ok. I may have made a misstep. See, I decided to do olive oil, not pomace, at 50% total oils. Hade some canola 8%, grape seed 10%, and a teeny bit of castor 2%, and then some coconut 20% and palm oil at 10%.

As I was measuring out my oils, I’m like, I’m just going to use this 17 year old extra virgin olive oil that a friend gave me. Well, I salvaged it from her garage. Surely, it’s the same as new olive oil...

I have both my oils and lye solution at room temp. I pour in my lye solution and it begins to rapidly come to trace. As in almost immediately, no SB. I’m like, meh, I have time to mix my colors and do a gloppy  pour. Nope. It seized and solidified upon putting it into the color pots. So I grab my silicon rose molds and think, I’ll just cram it into each flower and then rebatch later. While messing with the one, the other two become soap on a stick.

I can’t leave it in my plastic pitchers, not hdpe, and so I grab a knife and slide it around the edges of the pitchers and it frees the soap block. I dump the soap block onto the mold and cut into it. It’s like a molten lava cake made of soap and spills everywhere.

Then I scrape out the side of the main pot on the top. I’m soaped out today.

I’m like, I have totally “nailed” the micro drop challenge for this month.

View my beautiful soap














Update: 

Grab your adventure caps kids!!! There are glycerin rivers ahead!!!


----------



## KiwiMoose

SoapySuds said:


> Plenty of free time... check.



LOL!  It's purrrrtty.  A sure fire challenge winner - you've got my vote!


----------



## Michele50

KiwiMoose said:


> LOL!  It's purrrrtty.  A sure fire challenge winner - you've got my vote!


Ya got mine also.


----------



## GML

I spent part of last night and today re-batching some soaps just for the heck of it. I watched a video where the soaper added coconut milk to the soap shavings so I thought I would give it a try.


----------



## Karmic

SoapySuds said:


> I seriously tried to do the October challenge today....
> 
> Grab your adventure caps kids!!! There are glycerin rivers ahead!!!



I didn't try it today (today was hibernation day for me) but I did cut mine. I know that I'm not eligible to submit to it yet but in theory, it _sounds_ like a fairly easy technique, so I decided I wanted to give it a shot anyway just for myself on Friday morning. Mine was not as much as an adventure but it still didn't go as planned. See, my fragrance oil and I have differing opinions on what "slight acceleration" means. 

I got the base color in the mold and then picked up the squeeze bottles to find the soap was starting to seize up inside them. My daughter was laughing so hard when she came into the kitchen and found me windmilling my arms around trying to shake them up to keep the soap flowing. And I was laughing myself as the squeeze bottles farted congealing soap out into my base. I managed to get some of it to cooperate but also ended up plopping into some guest soap molds before my squeeze bottles would become molds of their own. Note to self, line your squeeze bottles with plastic baggies in the future.

Today I cut the loaf and was surprised it didn't turn out as bad as I had expected it would. Definitely not as pretty as the examples but there is some drop shapes before things started getting to out of hand. Amusingly enough I also got glycerin rivers but I'm kinda digging the effect. My colors came out perfect though so I can't complain about that.


----------



## Michele50

Karmic said:


> I didn't try it today (today was hibernation day for me) but I did cut mine. I know that I'm not eligible to submit to it yet but in theory, it _sounds_ like a fairly easy technique, so I decided I wanted to give it a shot anyway just for myself on Friday morning. Mine was not as much as an adventure but it still didn't go as planned. See, my fragrance oil and I have differing opinions on what "slight acceleration" means.
> 
> I got the base color in the mold and then picked up the squeeze bottles to find the soap was starting to seize up inside them. My daughter was laughing so hard when she came into the kitchen and found me windmilling my arms around trying to shake them up to keep the soap flowing. And I was laughing myself as the squeeze bottles farted congealing soap out into my base. I managed to get some of it to cooperate but also ended up plopping into some guest soap molds before my squeeze bottles would become molds of their own. Note to self, line your squeeze bottles with plastic baggies in the future.
> 
> Today I cut the loaf and was surprised it didn't turn out as bad as I had expected it would. Definitely not as pretty as the examples but there is some drop shapes before things started getting to out of hand. Amusingly enough I also got glycerin rivers but I'm kinda digging the effect. My colors came out perfect though so I can't complain about that.


Glad it turned out better than you had expected. I agree that glycerin rivers can sometimes be appealing. I only had that happen once, but I actually like it for '*that*' loaf of soap.


----------



## Ashleigh

Busy soapy day for me. Ran out of lard so had to run to the store to get some and then masterbatched 20 lbs of oils. While the oils cooled so I could move them from the kitchen to my soaping area I did a bunch of soap dishes. Then I frosted 70 soap cupcakes. 1/3 of the cupcakes turned a really ugly mustard yellow colour which i'm hoping will change a bit during cure. I knew the FO could discolour a bit but I added a colour stabilizer and also TD. The bases I made a couple days ago just turned a darker tan, so i'm not sure where this yellow came from.  I would have been happy with a light tan or off-white but this was unexpected. Luckily the FOs I used for the other two batches acted as expected and i'm super happy with the design for those ones. 

I hope to get another loaf or two made tomorrow before I leave on vacation for 2.5 weeks. I've been trying to get as much made as possible so it can cure while i'm away and be ready for the Christmas markets I have scheduled for later in November. I'm officially running out of curing space!


----------



## Michele50

Ashleigh said:


> Busy soapy day for me. Ran out of lard so had to run to the store to get some and then masterbatched 20 lbs of oils. While the oils cooled so I could move them from the kitchen to my soaping area I did a bunch of soap dishes. Then I frosted 70 soap cupcakes. 1/3 of the cupcakes turned a really ugly mustard yellow colour which i'm hoping will change a bit during cure. I knew the FO could discolour a bit but I added a colour stabilizer and also TD. The bases I made a couple days ago just turned a darker tan, so i'm not sure where this yellow came from.  I would have been happy with a light tan or off-white but this was unexpected. Luckily the FOs I used for the other two batches acted as expected and i'm super happy with the design for those ones.
> 
> I hope to get another loaf or two made tomorrow before I leave on vacation for 2.5 weeks. I've been trying to get as much made as possible so it can cure while i'm away and be ready for the Christmas markets I have scheduled for later in November. I'm officially running out of curing space!


Hope you have a GREAT vacation!


----------



## Kari Howie

Mobjack Bay said:


> Today is the first day in a long time that I don’t feel like making soap.  I worked up a design to try for the October Challenge, but I think I want to see how the little test batch I made yesterday turns out before I move forward.  Plus, yesterday I made a big mess when I spilled oils, my soaping microwave died and then when I finally decided to wind down, the Apple TV box died, too.


----------



## SoapySuds

I showed my soap to my husband.

Him: why does your soap look like prison food?

Me: how do you know what prison food looks like?


----------



## amd

Friday I cut, beveled and stamped my first attempt at the mini drop swirl challenge. It's kind of mini drop swirl-ish, but I think I can do better but just in case I won't share it just yet. I have to pick up some squeeze bottles (I knew I went to WalMart yesterday for something and wound up wandering aimlessly) for my next try.
Saturday I had a show (not good) so I didn't do much of anything when I got home.
Sunday I did bookwork, took some new soap pictures (which involved figuring out what to use for photo editing on the new computer, I tried GIMP but you need to know what you're doing so that was a waste of time, finally ended up using Word ha!), updated some website stuff, video editing and making labels.

I attempted to make a batch of yogurt. Years ago I used to make a batch every two weeks in my crockpot, but got out of the habit 5 or 6 years ago. My husband bought me some yogurt cultures (which I had never used before, I always just bought a yogurt with live cultures and then saved a bit of whatever I made for the next batch) so I thought I would try it using my Instant Pot feature. It failed horribly. Smelled like yogurt, looked like kefir without the carbonation. I suspect the culture more than the Instant Pot, so I'm going to try a second batch this week with premade yogurt and the Instant Pot (IP really is easier than the crockpot _if_ it works). Anyways, what makes this soap related is that last March I made a yogurt and honey soap that was phenomenal, the best soap I've ever made IMO, so I want to make more of that but with homemade yogurt. (Of course, I'll eat some of the yogurt too!) I have a whole lineup of very simple scented one color soaps with poppy seeds that I want to do, so now that I'm almost done with my CM lineup, that will be next.


----------



## Ashleigh

amd said:


> Friday I cut, beveled and stamped my first attempt at the mini drop swirl challenge...



Any time I think I've been busy with soap stuff, I read @amd 's activities and puts it all in perspective. I don't know how you find the time!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

amd said:


> Instant Pot feature



I always use my IP for yogurt and love it--I use the cold recipe (the one where you don't heat it up first)  I use Fairlife milk and mix yogurt starter or yogurt in it and set on yogurt and in 8 hours I have a nice thick yogurt--the one trick is to not stir and put it in the fridge to cool.  I used to use my dehydrator but the IP is so much better


----------



## amd

Ashleigh said:


> I don't know how you find the time!


Marry a guy who does laundry, make the kids do the house work, and don't watch TV every night... lol. I don't do nearly as much as I want to do, and waste a lot of time on things I shouldn't... but thank you for making me feel accomplished! I think I'll take tonight off 



Marilyn Norgart said:


> I use the cold recipe (the one where you don't heat it up first)


I'll have to look into the cold recipe. I've heard about it, and of course it's been a dozen years or so since I did my initial "how to make yogurt" research so I'm trying to remember why it had to be heated to 180 to begin with. Much like soap making, I've forgotten a lot of things I learned about yogurt.

Forgot to mention my plans for this week:
An second attempt at the mini drop swirl
fudge brownie scented soap
Mandarin Mimosa cupcakes (I ordered an orange slice embed on ebay, so if it arrives this week I should have enough time to make and cure for my end of November show)
4 batches of sugar scrub because I can't keep it in stock
Maybe some lip balms
I have a show on Saturday, so I need to package and label 50-ish bars of soap that are cured.
We'll see how it goes, I have brew club on Tuesday and I work on Wednesday night, so if I take tonight off, I'll only have Thursday and Friday to accomplish this...


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

amd said:


> I'll have to look into the cold recipe.



its another one of those things that peeked my interest somewhat but didn't want to try, once I did I have not made it the other way   and its one of those things that my friends really enjoy getting from me


----------



## shunt2011

@amd  I make the cold recipe as well.  It works a charm but I don't find it thick enough so I strain it.  I was making it once a week and need to get back to it.


----------



## Liesel Atwood

"It's a very individual thing. You have to be willing to take on the business aspect of it. It isn't just going to be making soap.

I would suggest checking out the business forum section for more information/advice if you decide that is a direction you want to go in.[/QUOTE]"
Runnerchicki.....I think you've hit the nail right on the head!  It is the business aspect that scares me.  Like you, I love making soap!  But if I had to manage all the "spendy-costy-number crunching things", I think it would become a hassle.  Definitely need to think more about this.  Thanks, Runnerchicki, for your valuable input and advice.  Gratefully appreciated.     PS  Sorry for the improper quoting and formatting.  I'm still figuring out how it's done! LOL



Michele50 said:


> I *ABSOLUTELY *agree with it taking the joy out of creating. My chemical engineering son has tried to get me to sell (large scale) my beard products that I make him and my other engineering son. No thank you; I developed them for my sons' and husband's beards. I ran a large business (worked my butt off) for decades and *don't *care to get that involved in my retirement years. There is a lot of work that goes into marketing your products; it's for some but not for others. Checking the business forum section is good advice; it's best to get pointers, information, and advice from those already doing it.


    Thanks, Michele50.   I'm beginning to get a better sense of the amount of work that goes into keeping up a soap business.  I don't think going into business is a smart option for me, given that I've been unable to work for the last number of years due to sickness.  Making the soap is more than enough work.  Thank you for sharing your experience with me, and for the advice.  Soaping is a therapeutic hobby for me....it fulfills a need to be creative and feel useful.  I'm thinking it should stay that way.  I am truly grateful for all of the advice given to me.


----------



## Baqn

Here is the COFFEE soap cutted. It freezed so quickly that I couldn't work with the batter. I had other intentions for the design ...


----------



## Fiona Robertson

Jackie Tobey said:


> I also have started using soy wax. And I love it. I’ve been using it around 10%. In your opinion does 20% make the soap feel waxy. I also do NaOH and KOH at 95/5% to help increase lather as my palmitic +Stearic numbers are close to 30-35.  I’m considering going higher on the soy wax and wondered what your lather is like and how your skin feels after the shower.


 
Here's a good thread to read: https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/soy-wax-users.73339/


----------



## Lefty

I have two shows coming up in early November, so this last week I made my final batches of soap for those shows. One is some guest-sized leaf soaps (good for Thanksgiving) and the other is a batch of my regular bars using BB's Cashmere fragrance. I did an ITP swirl which I haven't done before. I wanted it to be swirls of light pink, white and brown from the FO discoloration. So far the pink is a bit darker than I wanted, and what is supposed to be brown just looks sort of yellow! Hopefully after a few weeks of curing, it will mellow and be a bit more brown. But I'm loving the look of the swirl. I kept my signature vertical line in the soap, so that made it a bit more challenging to pour the layers! 

I also have a bunch of lip balm testers out to a group of volunteers who will be sampling and giving me their feedback. I've been making lip balm for a while, but just for myself, so I figured I'd do some market testing first before offering it at my upcoming shows!

Now I'm working on all the non-soapy side of getting ready for the shows such as packaging  and labeling, planning my table setup, working on any printed materials, etc.


----------



## Michele50

Liesel Atwood said:


> Thanks, Michele50.   I'm beginning to get a better sense of the amount of work that goes into keeping up a soap business.  I don't think going into business is a smart option for me, given that I've been unable to work for the last number of years due to sickness.  Making the soap is more than enough work.  Thank you for sharing your experience with me, and for the advice.  Soaping is a therapeutic hobby for me....it fulfills a need to be creative and feel useful.  I'm thinking it should stay that way.  I am truly grateful for all of the advice given to me.


You're quite welcome. I'm new to the forum (as a member that is) but find a lot of assistance and advice here, It good to find a place where there are so many eager to help lovely people. I've been nudged by many who receive gifts as soap from me to sell on Etsy--are you kidding, lol. I, like you, make soap as a creative outlet. I enjoy the choice to make whatever soap I want, start to tackle new techniques and make it at my own pace. We had to sell our business due to osteoarthritis in all major joints and spine so I just could no longer stand on my feet for 13 hours a day without being in severe pain all the time. My husband talked me into selling, otherwise, I suppose I would have carried on for longer. Being retired I had time to focus on what I enjoy--creativity--and fell in love with both the science end of soap making and the artistic end of it. Happy soaping and enjoy your lovely creations!!


----------



## Liesel Atwood

Michele50 said:


> You're quite welcome. I'm new to the forum (as a member that is) but find a lot of assistance and advice here, It good to find a place where there are so many eager to help lovely people. I've been nudged by many who receive gifts as soap from me to sell on Etsy--are you kidding, lol. I, like you, make soap as a creative outlet. I enjoy the choice to make whatever soap I want, start to tackle new techniques and make it at my own pace. We had to sell our business due to osteoarthritis in all major joints and spine so I just could no longer stand on my feet for 13 hours a day without being in severe pain all the time. My husband talked me into selling, otherwise, I suppose I would have carried on for longer. Being retired I had time to focus on what I enjoy--creativity--and fell in love with both the science end of soap making and the artistic end of it. Happy soaping and enjoy your lovely creations!!


You and I have very similar life stories, Michele50!    Tho not a previous business owner, I am a nurse, so I totally get the "on my feet for 13 hours s day" concept.  I'm sorry your health forced you into a career decision you might not have wanted.  I understand that, too.  It seems that the pain of losing something you love, in addition to excruciating physical pain, creates a type of "creative energy" that forces itself out of us in either a good way or a bad way.  Soaping and cardmaking are my creative outlets, but only when I feel well enough to enjoy them.  I'm guessing the same is true for you?  And I agree...this is a community of beautiful, eager and helpful people.  I'm pretty new here too.  At the end of the day...as sad, pain-filled or socially isolated as it might have been, we all come to a place like this for the same reasons.  Advice. Company.  Social contact.  Maybe distraction from pain.  whatever the reasons, I am grateful to have found such a supportive online "family".  Happy Soaping everyone! And thanks again, Michele!


----------



## msunnerstood

I bought some large syringes to test with this months challenge soap and discovered they work great for filling my lotion tubes. Good thing I bought 16 of them


----------



## DKing

msunnerstood said:


> I bought some large syringes to test with this months challenge soap and discovered they work great for filling my lotion tubes. Good thing I bought 16 of them


I was contemplating buying some large syringes to use instead of squeeze bottles as I thought that they may give more control.  Please let us know if they work well for the drop swirls.    I haven't seen anyone else use that method yet, but I am sure others have?


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

msunnerstood said:


> I bought some large syringes to test with this months challenge soap



how did they work with the soap??  from using syringes I could see them not going down exactly smooth enough.  I would suggest oiling the tube and pusher a little bit

I finally got my ingredients for shampoo bars!!! I was only going to try 1 but doubled them cuz a friend wants to try too.  I made a real stupid mistake and switched 2 of the ingreds around--one needed to be melted and the amounts were different.  I don't know enough about the ingredients (well actually next to nothing) I wont give the ones I goofed on to my friend to try but I am going to try them to see if they work.  maybe I need to research the 2 product and see what they do.  ticks me off that I goofed like that--so I marked the containers from 1-6 in the order they need to be used


----------



## Misschief

amd said:


> Friday I cut, beveled and stamped my first attempt at the mini drop swirl challenge. It's kind of mini drop swirl-ish, but I think I can do better but just in case I won't share it just yet. I have to pick up some squeeze bottles (I knew I went to WalMart yesterday for something and wound up wandering aimlessly) for my next try.
> Saturday I had a show (not good) so I didn't do much of anything when I got home.
> Sunday I did bookwork, took some new soap pictures (which involved figuring out what to use for photo editing on the new computer, I tried GIMP but you need to know what you're doing so that was a waste of time, finally ended up using Word ha!), updated some website stuff, video editing and making labels.



For simple photo editing, I really like Paint.NET  It's free and easy to use.


----------



## runnerchicki

I cut a soap that I made last night using NS new true red mica trio. It came out a pinkish red. I am pretty sure I just need to use more in the batter (which was fairly white).  When I mixed it up in olive oil to pre-disperse  - it definitely looked red. I weighed out each of the parts to the gram and have a jar all mixed and ready to use. The rest of the trio I can now use individually if needed.

Has anyone else tried this red color trio yet?


----------



## msunnerstood

Marilyn Norgart said:


> how did they work with the soap??  from using syringes I could see them not going down exactly smooth enough.  I would suggest oiling the tube and pusher a little bit


I havent tried them with soap yet. Not quite ready to make soap but planning to next week. They were pretty smooth with lotion though.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

runnerchicki said:


> I cut a soap that I made last night using NS new true red mica trio. It came out a pinkish red. I am pretty sure I just need to use more in the batter (which was fairly white).  When I mixed it up in olive oil to pre-disperse  - it definitely looked red. I weighed out each of the parts to the gram and have a jar all mixed and ready to use. The rest of the trio I can now use individually if needed.
> 
> Has anyone else tried this red color trio yet?


I used it for the sailboat in my August challenge soap.  I was afraid to use too much and erred on the conservative side, so ended up with a slightly pale red.  I don’t think I was too far off.  The nice thing about the trio is the range of possible shades you can get.  I’ve mixed a burgundy shade and also used Queen of Hearts on its own.


----------



## runnerchicki

Mobjack Bay said:


> I used it for the sailboat in my August challenge soap.  I was afraid to use too much and erred on the conservative side, so ended up with a slightly pale red.  I don’t think I was too far off.  The nice thing about the trio is the range of possible shades you can get.  I’ve mixed a burgundy shade and also used Queen of Hearts on its own.


Wow - that's a gorgeous soap. My red was pale, similar to yours. I think I will try using a bit more next time until I reach a richer red. I also didn't want to overdo it on such a powerful color. It was amazing to watch those three colors blend into red in the cup. I was doubtful at first lol.


----------



## TeresaGG

runnerchicki said:


> I cut a soap that I made last night using NS new true red mica trio. It came out a pinkish red. I am pretty sure I just need to use more in the batter (which was fairly white).  When I mixed it up in olive oil to pre-disperse  - it definitely looked red. I weighed out each of the parts to the gram and have a jar all mixed and ready to use. The rest of the trio I can now use individually if needed.
> 
> Has anyone else tried this red color trio yet?


Royalty soaps on YouTube used it in at least one of last months soap.
Edit It was used in both #4 and #8.
Edit sorry She used MadMicas


----------



## KiwiMoose

At the risk of looking like a copy-cat ( see @Baqn 's recent posts) I cut my lovely charcoal soap.


----------



## cmzaha

Earlier today I soaped a few of Nature's Fragrances and have 3 of the batches cut and on the rack. All soaped reasonably well, but not sure how well I like them. The three I cut are Lavender & Spring Apricot which smells a bit like plastic to me but will see how it cures out. The second is Mahagony and Coconut, will not be one of my favorites, but again it may cure better. The third is Baja Cactus Blossom, it seems to be quite a sweet floral  and my least favorite at the moment. Hopefully, they all cure out better. I have Storm Watch and Route 66 in the crate gelling. Route 66 is promising, and Storm Watch might be the one I like best. Hopefully customers like them, that is what matters. 
I also made up 7 other buckets so I am ready to soap again as soon as I have time. So I got a little accomplished today.


----------



## amd

Last night I did soap dishes and put soap in shrink bands - will hopefully have time to hit them all with the heat gun tonight before brew club. (After brew club probably won't happen, lol.)

I did a reboot on my yogurt. @Marilyn Norgart I went to WalMart and both grocery stores in town and nobody carries Fairlife milk (or any kind of ultra-filtered milk) so I won't be able to do the cold method  I did some research on the brand of culture I used, and I guess it is common for the first batch to be really runny but you can still use it as a culture for the next batch, so now I just fill silly for dumping it all down the drain... but also, they're dumb for not including THAT bit of info in the pamphlet. So batch two I used a good plain yogurt and the culture. It's in the fridge straining as we speak. Even with the extra boil process, making yogurt in the IP is still way easier than the crockpot. I'm a fan.

Tonight I'm hoping to get my soap bars heatshrinked - I have 55 bars to do and 12 end slices (those I just wrap in plastic wrap and hit with the gun). I would like to get labels printed out, but that always takes way longer than it should, so that might not happen. I'll have to feed the family too. Maybe Wednesday night if I get off work early I can get soap done.

ETA: Oh! I almost forgot, my friend dropped off a shampoo bar mold for me this morning! She 3D printed it for me, and it's sooo pretty! So I have to find time to try the new Humble Bee and Me shampoo bar recipe this week too.


----------



## MaryAlice

Not quite soapy but I made my favorite whipped body lotion today. And I'm about to order supplies for soap making. I took a break as being a beginner I had several fails in a row but I've worked up the courage to give it another go.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

amd said:


> Humble Bee and Me shampoo bar recipe this week too.



I did one of these yesterday (2 counting my goof) is it the mango mango one?  I don't know what I was expecting but I wound up squishing it with my hands and it was like play dough. (is that the right consistency?) I put it in a mold but am kinda wondering if I could have just shaped it freehand. not sure if I goofed up or not. I cant wait to try it--delivered my friends to her and she really liked the scent


----------



## amd

Marilyn Norgart said:


> is it the mango mango one?


No, the new rhassoul clay that she posted late last week. Although the mango one is on my list as it is sulfate free, which should be better for colored hair. WSP's moisturizing shampoo recipe strips the color out of my hair. So far, the DIY Bath & Body (on Etsy) has not damaged my color. I have SCS noodles, so I'm curious to try Marie's (Humble Bee and Me) recipe to see what it does to my color. The DIY B&B recipe with avo oil is a winner for my hubby, but I hand pressed it into silicone molds so the bar broke after the third use. Hoping my new press mold that my friend made will get it to hold together better. It looks just like this:




Although my base piece is taller so the bar thickness isn't quite as adjustable as it would be in the one shown above. I'm thinking I should be able to get 75-100g bars out of mine. Oooh! Which just made me think... I wonder if I melted the shampoo bars that I already made just slightly, kneaded in the preservative, and remolded them with the press... if that would work. I have three bars left from the DIY B&B batch that I'm not looking forward to using because of the breaking issue.

But yes, to answer your question, for melted recipes like the mango mango, it will be more like a sticky play dough. I use cornstarch on my (gloved) fingers when I'm squishing those types of recipes into molds. The cornstarch will spritz right off with a bit of rubbing alcohol or water. You could totally hand form them too, but I like using little round molds like this:


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

amd said:


> But yes, to answer your question



thanks   good luck with melting your shampoo bars--hope it works
I have been wondering about the sulfate free part as the BTMS has sulfate right in the name--or is methosulfate a different thing?


----------



## amd

Marilyn Norgart said:


> is methosulfate a different thing?


I believe it's a different thing. I'm going to move to PM so that we don't clog up this thread - plus I have some yogurt questions.... lol.

Hmm... well @Marilyn Norgart I tried to PM you but I get a message saying that I am not allowed to message you.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

amd said:


> Hmm... well @Marilyn Norgart I tried to PM you but I get a message saying that I am not allowed to message you.



wonder why--I will check with the admins
I started a convo with you--I need to make sure I didn't uncheck something (I don't think I did) and I contacted the admins


----------



## runnerchicki

KiwiMoose said:


> At the risk of looking like a copy-cat ( see @Baqn 's recent posts) I cut my lovely charcoal soap.
> View attachment 41957


I think this is such a beautiful, elegant looking bar.


cmzaha said:


> Earlier today I soaped a few of Nature's Fragrances and have 3 of the batches cut and on the rack. All soaped reasonably well, but not sure how well I like them. The three I cut are Lavender & Spring Apricot which smells a bit like plastic to me but will see how it cures out. The second is Mahagony and Coconut, will not be one of my favorites, but again it may cure better. The third is Baja Cactus Blossom, it seems to be quite a sweet floral  and my least favorite at the moment. Hopefully, they all cure out better. I have Storm Watch and Route 66 in the crate gelling. Route 66 is promising, and Storm Watch might be the one I like best. Hopefully customers like them, that is what matters.
> I also made up 7 other buckets so I am ready to soap again as soon as I have time. So I got a little accomplished today.


I've got Baja Cactus Blossom in transit to me at the moment, and I'm really hoping it connects with me - I do love floral fragrances but anything that is too sweet gets on my nerves. I am not a fan of sweet, bakery type scents but my sister adores them so I make them so I kind of get where you're coming from when you don't really bond with a fragrance, but know that others will.

After work today I had planned to use up the last of my lye master batch and then pack up my soap supplies in preparatin for a move at the end of the month.  I was hoping to get two or three small batches of soap made.  But I'm too tired. My job is not physically draining - but mentally draining and it sucks my motivation to do anything productive after hours.


----------



## SoapySuds

It is very possible that I am either an idiot, or stubborn.

Possibly both.

I returned to the tin of 17 year old olive oil and I said, “you are my challenge this October.

“You. Yes, you, and your nasty sly Italian coy smirk, taunting me, defying me with your brashness. Your long fingers beckoned me as I reached for the brand new olive oil on my counter, and you drew me in with your cheapness. Oh and you are cheap. Filthy dirty cheap. And you smell weirdly intriguing. Much like the nasty arm pit of a lover, familiar and rank all at once. At once, I am both repelled and seduced by your stank. I hate you, and yet I can’t separate myself from you. Sitting on my shelf, I feel compelled to turn you into something of use, something that is beautiful and wonderful. Just mingling in the soft warm liquid glow with some scented oils.

“Oh, the first time around was exciting! But then, like a 17 car crash on an overcrowded highway, everything happened so fast and all at once. I thought this was to be a thing of beauty, but no, it became a prison sandwich. Grotesque and contorted. The image is burned into my brain and the aftermath still darkens my drying rack.”

Disheartened and forlorn, I retreated to my normal life, but the images continued to haunt me.

This evening, I entered the dwelling of the alluring tin and stated, “I have plotted my revenge. Sought out how to conquer you and tame the terrible beast that you are. I will douse your rage with an excess of love and grace, and temper your temper with patience!”

Oh, the wild animal tried to separate from my grasp many a time, but I persisted. After many a minutes, I thought that perhaps I had been overzealous with the amount of grace poured, but as I began to lose heart, things pulled together. The cold and wild beast became tame, and wielded to my cultured ways.

Will things gel between us, or will the river of tenderness flow out, never to return.

I shall give it time, perhaps a day, maybe two, to see what the future holds.

*short version*

I think I got the rancid olive oil to not seize and not weirdly separate. I may have a mini drop loaf!!! Dude. With rancid oil! 0% sf, oo at 80% and co at 17% and sw at 3%.

Like I said, I may either be an idiot or stubborn, possibly both.


----------



## Misschief

SoapySuds said:


> Like I said, I may either be an idiot or stubborn, possibly both.


If nothing else, you're a terrific writer!


----------



## Dawni

Misschief said:


> If nothing else, you're a terrific writer!


I agree. Like any good novel I saw all those images in my head hehehe

Show us the soap after it's cut @SoapySuds. Also, I'd like to know more about it.


----------



## DKing

That story made my night!


----------



## Karmic

SoapySuds said:


> Oh, the wild animal tried to separate from my grasp many a time, but I persisted.



#But Suds Persisted



runnerchicki said:


> After work today I had planned to use up the last of my lye master batch and then pack up my soap supplies in preparatin for a move at the end of the month.  I was hoping to get two or three small batches of soap made.  But I'm too tired. My job is not physically draining - but mentally draining and it sucks my motivation to do anything productive after hours.



I totally get this. My job is the same. I've had the past two days off from work and it feels like all I've gotten done in that time is sleep and try to recover from my work weekend. Then tonight it's back to the same again. At least I have the weekend off.

Today turned out to be a bust for me. What was supposed to be a pleasant day of errands/shopping with my mother just turned into one long slog. I did get to do some more research/recipe pondering during my 3 hour-long wait in the doctors office.  I'm going to have some extra money next month and I've been debating if I should use it upgrade my scale or splurge a bit an try to mix things up and try some new things like milk soap or coffee butter. I also keep seeing people talking about salt bars and castile and I'm intrigued.  Castile bars always seem to look so pretty to me, but I have no idea where I'd be able to store them to cure for a year.


----------



## linne1gi

amd said:


> Last night I did soap dishes and put soap in shrink bands - will hopefully have time to hit them all with the heat gun tonight before brew club. (After brew club probably won't happen, lol.)
> 
> I did a reboot on my yogurt. @Marilyn Norgart I went to WalMart and both grocery stores in town and nobody carries Fairlife milk (or any kind of ultra-filtered milk) so I won't be able to do the cold method  I did some research on the brand of culture I used, and I guess it is common for the first batch to be really runny but you can still use it as a culture for the next batch, so now I just fill silly for dumping it all down the drain... but also, they're dumb for not including THAT bit of info in the pamphlet. So batch two I used a good plain yogurt and the culture. It's in the fridge straining as we speak. Even with the extra boil process, making yogurt in the IP is still way easier than the crockpot. I'm a fan.
> 
> Tonight I'm hoping to get my soap bars heatshrinked - I have 55 bars to do and 12 end slices (those I just wrap in plastic wrap and hit with the gun). I would like to get labels printed out, but that always takes way longer than it should, so that might not happen. I'll have to feed the family too. Maybe Wednesday night if I get off work early I can get soap done.
> 
> ETA: Oh! I almost forgot, my friend dropped off a shampoo bar mold for me this morning! She 3D printed it for me, and it's sooo pretty! So I have to find time to try the new Humble Bee and Me shampoo bar recipe this week too.


That’s so cool that you make your  own yogurt! How did you get started in that? I ask because yogurt is one of my favorite foods!



Marilyn Norgart said:


> I did one of these yesterday (2 counting my goof) is it the mango mango one?  I don't know what I was expecting but I wound up squishing it with my hands and it was like play dough. (is that the right consistency?) I put it in a mold but am kinda wondering if I could have just shaped it freehand. not sure if I goofed up or not. I cant wait to try it--delivered my friends to her and she really liked the scent





Marilyn Norgart said:


> I did one of these yesterday (2 counting my goof) is it the mango mango one?  I don't know what I was expecting but I wound up squishing it with my hands and it was like play dough. (is that the right consistency?) I put it in a mold but am kinda wondering if I could have just shaped it freehand. not sure if I goofed up or not. I cant wait to try it--delivered my friends to her and she really liked the scent


I’ve made Marie’s Mango shampoo bar 3 times so far. I love it and so does my friend tester. I want to try the Rhassoul clay bar later today.


----------



## Mooicle

SoapySuds said:


> It is very possible that I am either an idiot, or stubborn.
> 
> Possibly both.
> 
> I returned to the tin of 17 year old olive oil and I said, “you are my challenge this October.
> 
> “You. Yes, you, and your nasty sly Italian coy smirk, taunting me, defying me with your brashness. Your long fingers beckoned me as I reached for the brand new olive oil on my counter, and you drew me in with your cheapness. Oh and you are cheap. Filthy dirty cheap. And you smell weirdly intriguing. Much like the nasty arm pit of a lover, familiar and rank all at once. At once, I am both repelled and seduced by your stank. I hate you, and yet I can’t separate myself from you. Sitting on my shelf, I feel compelled to turn you into something of use, something that is beautiful and wonderful. Just mingling in the soft warm liquid glow with some scented oils.
> 
> “Oh, the first time around was exciting! But then, like a 17 car crash on an overcrowded highway, everything happened so fast and all at once. I thought this was to be a thing of beauty, but no, it became a prison sandwich. Grotesque and contorted. The image is burned into my brain and the aftermath still darkens my drying rack.”
> 
> Disheartened and forlorn, I retreated to my normal life, but the images continued to haunt me.
> 
> This evening, I entered the dwelling of the alluring tin and stated, “I have plotted my revenge. Sought out how to conquer you and tame the terrible beast that you are. I will douse your rage with an excess of love and grace, and temper your temper with patience!”
> 
> Oh, the wild animal tried to separate from my grasp many a time, but I persisted. After many a minutes, I thought that perhaps I had been overzealous with the amount of grace poured, but as I began to lose heart, things pulled together. The cold and wild beast became tame, and wielded to my cultured ways.
> 
> Will things gel between us, or will the river of tenderness flow out, never to return.
> 
> I shall give it time, perhaps a day, maybe two, to see what the future holds.
> 
> *short version*
> 
> I think I got the rancid olive oil to not seize and not weirdly separate. I may have a mini drop loaf!!! Dude. With rancid oil! 0% sf, oo at 80% and co at 17% and sw at 3%.
> 
> Like I said, I may either be an idiot or stubborn, possibly both.


OH..MY...GOSH! Your story drew me in like you wouldn't believe!
It actually surprised me how I couldn't put it down!  Like my favorite book!!
VERY intriguing and enjoyable writing on your part...BRAVO!


----------



## Carol Ann

TeresaGG said:


> Royalty soaps on YouTube used it in at least one of last months soap.
> Edit It was used in both #4 and #8.
> Edit sorry She used MadMicas


Yes.  I used the NS really red in an ITPS - 1/4 t. in 10 0z. of batter and got a very deep red color.


----------



## amd

SoapySuds said:


> I think I got the rancid olive oil to not seize and not weirdly separate. I may have a mini drop loaf!!! Dude. With rancid oil! 0% sf, oo at 80% and co at 17% and sw at 3%.


If it was rancid, I would have gone with a negative superfat - It's getting a good long cure anyways. I did a soap for my son using bacon grease (his request strange child that he is) and even though I cleaned it, I was concerned about rancidity, so I intentionally made it with -20% superfat. That's not a typo, Negative Twenty Percent. I left it on for a very long cure, I think 6-8 months, periodically checking the tongue zap. It did eventually stop zapping, and then I left it for another month just to be safe. (I did use half a bar personally before I gave the rest to my son. I might be the meanest mom on the block but I'm not THAT mean.) It was wonderful soap. For your OO soap I probably wouldn't have gone as extreme as -20, but maybe -5% just to cover the averages in the soap calcs and really make sure there was no oil left in that beast. Not the usual advice given to new soapmakers, but I think it's worth mentioning for this type of project. Wonderful writing, I think you nailed the armpit of a lover perfectly, it made my morning.



linne1gi said:


> That’s so cool that you make your own yogurt! How did you get started in that?


Kind of an odd story, but ties into All Things Soap. My kids and I all had skin issues (dry skin and severe cystic acne for me, eczema for the kiddos) so the first thing I looked at was our diet. I took out a lot of the processed foods out of our diet (I still can't get my kids to stop eating poptarts though!) and started making anything that I could find. Yogurt was a staple in our diet, so I went about figuring out how to make that. About five (?? maybe longer) years ago I removed most dairy products from our diet so that was when I stopped making yogurt. I probably could have figured out how to make coconut milk or almond milk yogurt, but at that time I was busy going down the soap rabbit hole, so I didn't. Anyways, in March or so I made a lovely yogurt and honey soap that customers are coming back wanting more of, so I thought I would get back into yogurt making to get the most "handmade" bang for the buck.

Soapy things accomplished yesterday:
Finished shrink wrapping soap. 
Printed off the labels for the new soaps, but still need to print off labels for some soaps that I'm relabeling.
Burned my arm on the heat gun.
Put one label on a soap bar so that I could give it to one of the guys at brew club. He loves my Nag Champa soap and I had an overpour that I put into a cavity mold so I thought he would enjoy a free soap. Turned out to be a good move on my part as he passed it around to everyone and I got 4 orders for the Nag Champa and/or other soaps. Also it just tickled me silly that he kept picking up the bar during the night to smell it, and watching his eyes would roll back in his head in ecstasy. I'm easily amused after a few beers.

Today I'm hoping I can leave work early again so that I have time to label soaps and put them away before I go to my other job. Also hoping I get off work early there too so I can come home and mess with my shampoo bar mold.


----------



## SoapySuds

amd said:


> I would have gone with a negative superfat



That exact thought went through my head as I was cleaning up last night.

Plus, my previous Castile bars were about -20% sf and are lovely.

Eh, I didn’t buy the oil, it was free and it’s not a large loaf. If nothing else, I can grate it up and toss it into the laundry.


----------



## Elysa Alvarez Francisco

I cut my second-ever loaf of soap! Big improvement over the first, which I left in the mold too long so it was hard to cut and was full of bubbles from over mixing. This one came out perfectly smooth and cut like buttah!


----------



## SoapySuds

Let’s add impatient to my list of traits.

The aforementioned soap


















Glycerin rivers, holes from air being over mixed, But I only poured off less than an ounce of liquid.

It cut like velveeta

Edit:

Honestly, I'd be embarrassed to show this 'thing,' but from where we started earlier in the week, I think this is a "win" for rancid OO. It's not a pretty win, but it's a far cry from earlier.

The soap that seized was at a 4:1 water to lye ratio. This is much much much more water. I expect them to shrink like those bloated dinosaurs that grow when you soak them in water, and then shrink when you leave them out, and then grow mold on them, and then they never really look as impressive the second time around soaking up water and smell really gross. Yeah, I expect that from this soap.

**Edit:

~Cue edgy and slightly sleazy dance hall music~


Darling boys and girls, you'll love the pear-fect scent of this soap! It's bubbly, refreshing and will have you forgetting what a mimosa is! It's Champagne Pear from Nature's Garden.
This effervescent scented soap features a combination of natural pigments, flashy micas and dyes. 
Call a cab, because Taxi Yellow from Mad Micas gives the lower portion a lift.
Cloudy skies won't dampen the burn of activated charcoal in a smoky grey background color.
Spin this, you health freaks! As Spirulina grabs all the attention with those dots of green!
And you'll be singing Sia all night long as water soluble Titanium Dioxide floats amongst the clouds!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

just tried my hand at felting a soap--not too sure about it but the soap if so fugly that anything will help


----------



## SoapySuds

Marilyn Norgart said:


> just tried my hand at felting a soap--not too sure about it but the soap if so fugly that anything will help



Pictures, or I will believe your soap is the most beautiful thing to ever exist.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

SoapySuds said:


> Pictures, or I will believe your soap is the most beautiful thing to ever exist.



I will post when they dry


----------



## SoapySuds

Seriously, I should be working and not playing around with soap.


----------



## linne1gi

SoapySuds said:


> Let’s add impatient to my list of traits.
> 
> The aforementioned soap
> 
> View attachment 41990
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 41991
> 
> 
> View attachment 41992
> 
> 
> Glycerin rivers, holes from air being over mixed, But I only poured off less than an ounce of liquid.
> 
> It cut like velveeta
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Honestly, I'd be embarrassed to show this 'thing,' but from where we started earlier in the week, I think this is a "win" for rancid OO. It's not a pretty win, but it's a far cry from earlier.
> 
> The soap that seized was at a 4:1 water to lye ratio. This is much much much more water. I expect them to shrink like those bloated dinosaurs that grow when you soak them in water, and then shrink when you leave them out, and then grow mold on them, and then they never really look as impressive the second time around soaking up water and smell really gross. Yeah, I expect that from this soap.
> 
> **Edit:
> 
> ~Cue edgy and slightly sleazy dance hall music~
> 
> 
> Darling boys and girls, you'll love the pear-fect scent of this soap! It's bubbly, refreshing and will have you forgetting what a mimosa is! It's Champagne Pear from Nature's Garden.
> This effervescent scented soap features a combination of natural pigments, flashy micas and dyes.
> Call a cab, because Taxi Yellow from Mad Micas gives the lower portion a lift.
> Cloudy skies won't dampen the burn of activated charcoal in a smoky grey background color.
> Spin this, you health freaks! As Spirulina grabs all the attention with those dots of green!
> And you'll be singing Sia all night long as water soluble Titanium Dioxide floats amongst the clouds!


That’s a huge amount of water. Why did you add so much?


----------



## SoapySuds

linne1gi said:


> That’s a huge amount of water. Why did you add so much?



I had soap on a stick* with the 4:1 ratio. I assume it's from the 17 year old garage olive oil misbehaving. I had a really difficult time getting it to emulsify at 9:1 ratio. I think I stick blended until it reached trace, there was no true emulsifying happening. Even at 9:1 I was initially scared I wasn't going to be able to do any sort of coloring or design because the lye mixture went white upon pouring it into the oils, and I was like, ooooo boy, here we go again, but it worked, sort of. At least I got a design.

Edit:

Did I mention I do NOT sell my soap??

*Soap on my stirring stick, I didn't even stick blend it. Never got a chance to.


----------



## linne1gi

SoapySuds said:


> I had soap on a stick* with the 4:1 ratio. I assume it's from the 17 year old garage olive oil misbehaving. I had a really difficult time getting it to emulsify at 9:1 ratio. I think I stick blended until it reached trace, there was no true emulsifying happening. Even at 9:1 I was initially scared I wasn't going to be able to do any sort of coloring or design because the lye mixture went white upon pouring it into the oils, and I was like, ooooo boy, here we go again, but it worked, sort of. At least I got a design.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Did I mention I do NOT sell my soap??
> 
> *Soap on my stirring stick, I didn't even stick blend it. Never got a chance to.


I wasn’t questioning your selling status, lol. Your business. I was just questioning the high water amount. I’ve never heard of such a thing. I soap at a 2:1 ratio. I’m amazed you even got a bar with a 9:1 ratio, I would expect liquid soap with that ratio.


----------



## SoapySuds

linne1gi said:


> I wasn’t questioning your selling status, lol. Your business. I was just questioning the high water amount. I’ve never heard of such a thing. I soap at a 2:1 ratio. I’m amazed you even got a bar with a 9:1 ratio, I would expect liquid soap with that ratio.


 Lol! I wasn’t being snarky.... or was I? I don’t remember. It was more for the curious onlooker who might think terrible thoughts. No one here would think ... terrible ... thoughts... 

I’m surprised I got soap at that ratio too!

This is what happened with the 4:1 ratio



SoapySuds said:


> Plenty of free time... check.
> Lots of slow moving oils... check.
> Premix my colors... check.
> Purchased squeeze bottles... check.
> Accurately measure my soap mold... check.
> Scent that won’t speed trace... check.
> Measure everything beforehand... check.
> Double check colors... check.
> 
> I seriously tried to do the October challenge today....
> 
> Ok. I may have made a misstep. See, I decided to do olive oil, not pomace, at 50% total oils. Hade some canola 8%, grape seed 10%, and a teeny bit of castor 2%, and then some coconut 20% and palm oil at 10%.
> 
> As I was measuring out my oils, I’m like, I’m just going to use this 17 year old extra virgin olive oil that a friend gave me. Well, I salvaged it from her garage. Surely, it’s the same as new olive oil...
> 
> I have both my oils and lye solution at room temp. I pour in my lye solution and it begins to rapidly come to trace. As in almost immediately, no SB. I’m like, meh, I have time to mix my colors and do a gloppy  pour. Nope. It seized and solidified upon putting it into the color pots. So I grab my silicon rose molds and think, I’ll just cram it into each flower and then rebatch later. While messing with the one, the other two become soap on a stick.
> 
> I can’t leave it in my plastic pitchers, not hdpe, and so I grab a knife and slide it around the edges of the pitchers and it frees the soap block. I dump the soap block onto the mold and cut into it. It’s like a molten lava cake made of soap and spills everywhere.
> 
> Then I scrape out the side of the main pot on the top. I’m soaped out today.
> 
> I’m like, I have totally “nailed” the micro drop challenge for this month.
> 
> View my beautiful soap
> View attachment 41928
> 
> View attachment 41929
> 
> View attachment 41930
> 
> 
> Update:
> 
> Grab your adventure caps kids!!! There are glycerin rivers ahead!!!


----------



## linne1gi

SoapySuds said:


> Lol! I wasn’t being snarky.... or was I? I don’t remember. It was more for the curious onlooker who might think terrible thoughts. No one here would think ... terrible ... thoughts...
> 
> I’m surprised I got soap at that ratio too!
> 
> This is what happened with the 4:1 ratio


No, you weren't being "snarly", just that you said "Did I mention that I don't SELL".    So I just wanted you to know that I feel that's your business, I'm not judging.  Anyway, interesting experiment.  I'd like to know how it hold's up. If you get DOS, that sort of thing.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I’m taking the “Extreme Vegan” soap plunge this weekend.  The million dollar question is which oil type to use in the calculator, for what turns out to be partially hydrogenated soy, when the options are soybean oil and 100% hydrogenated.  I *think* the answer is in Kiwimoose’s 16 page thread on using soy wax, but if anyone has experience using both options in combination to get a best estimate of the fatty acid profiles, please let me know.


----------



## SoapySuds

linne1gi said:


> No, you weren't being "snarly", just that you said "Did I mention that I don't SELL".    So I just wanted you to know that I feel that's your business, I'm not judging.  Anyway, interesting experiment.  I'd like to know how it hold's up. If you get DOS, that sort of thing.



Whole would sell soap made from rancid oil? 

Oh def.

I can tell you now that the spirulina will fade to a greenish brown, other than that... we will see!!!! I’m thinking a good twelve weeks before the first test.


----------



## cmzaha

runnerchicki said:


> I think this is such a beautiful, elegant looking bar.
> 
> I've got Baja Cactus Blossom in transit to me at the moment, and I'm really hoping it connects with me - I do love floral fragrances but anything that is too sweet gets on my nerves. I am not a fan of sweet, bakery type scents but my sister adores them so I make them so I kind of get where you're coming from when you don't really bond with a fragrance, but know that others will.
> 
> After work today I had planned to use up the last of my lye master batch and then pack up my soap supplies in preparatin for a move at the end of the month.  I was hoping to get two or three small batches of soap made.  But I'm too tired. My job is not physically draining - but mentally draining and it sucks my motivation to do anything productive after hours.


Now Storm Watch too, me, is a rather cloying floral. But all our smellers are different. I am not really sure how to describe the Baja Cactus Blossom now. It seems the floral has turned to more of a green and for awhile I could smell berry, but it is gone. It is a fragrance that I think is going to keep changing until it is fully cured. I will be interested to hear your thoughts about it.


----------



## Jennifer Horne

I bought oils!

And was playing with soapcalc.
Tell me please how this looks, its all Chinese to me so far


----------



## SoapySuds

Jennifer Horne said:


> I bought oils!
> 
> And was playing with soapcalc.
> Tell me please how this looks, its all Chinese to me so far



Ok there are ballpark figures for making ideal soap for each of those values. When making soap for the first time, adjust your recipe until everything is inside those numbers. 

Your iodine content is high, which may end up in DOS, it’s possible that high iodine leads to DOS as one reason for them orange unsightlees.

The other is the overall INS score is high.

When I figured out what I was doing, the soap Calc became my good friend. What it recommends is sound advice. The soap calc knows all and is wise. Trust the soap calc ideal numbers for each field.


----------



## penelopejane

Made an AC soap with a white in the pot swirl but the white swirl just disappeared into the AC.  Both were really light trace.  Have made the soap perfectly before.  Don't know where I went wrong.  Any ideas?


----------



## amd

penelopejane said:


> Don't know where I went wrong.  Any ideas?



Have you cut it yet? I expect both being at really light trace they mixed together. You might find some gray swirls.

I left the FT job half an hour early, so I managed to get the last of my labels printed for soap. I'll have more labeling to do tonight after I make some sugar scrubs. Ordered ink because my magenta cartridge is empty. Thought I had a box of colored ink, but turned out to be all black. Then I cleared off my work area so I can actually do stuff. I also got off early at the PT job, so I redid my shampoo bars with the press mold. They were a bit of pain to unmold - I suspect I was being impatient and the mixture was a touch too warm yet. I'm really happy with the shape and size, so hopefully these stay together. I took the coconut milk out of the freezer and put in the fridge to defrost, and set out everything I need to make soap tonight.


----------



## Rsapienza

Kari Howie said:


> I am having a discouraging soapy day. I have been looking for fall/winter festivals, markets, etc and they’re all already booked up with soapers.


Did you check facebook groups? In my area, there's a few different groups that post events.


----------



## penelopejane

amd said:


> Have you cut it yet? I expect both being at really light trace they mixed together. You might find some gray swirls.
> 
> I left the FT job half an hour early, so I managed to get the last of my labels printed for soap. I'll have more labeling to do tonight after I make some sugar scrubs. Ordered ink because my magenta cartridge is empty. Thought I had a box of colored ink, but turned out to be all black. Then I cleared off my work area so I can actually do stuff. I also got off early at the PT job, so I redid my shampoo bars with the press mold. They were a bit of pain to unmold - I suspect I was being impatient and the mixture was a touch too warm yet. I'm really happy with the shape and size, so hopefully these stay together. I took the coconut milk out of the freezer and put in the fridge to defrost, and set out everything I need to make soap tonight.


It's in individual molds - so no cutting. Definitely no sign of a swirl.  Might post a new post.


----------



## MGM

Long weekend coming up so aiming to make 3 batches of soap. That's reasonable, right?
I mean, it's what @amd does on her coffee break , but I am a mere mortal.


----------



## msunnerstood

I am verrry slowly trying to make soap. Still sore and exhausted so this could take a few hours.


----------



## runnerchicki

msunnerstood said:


> I am verrry slowly trying to make soap. Still sore and exhausted so this could take a few hours.


Don't overdo it!


----------



## Millie

Made first batch of soap after 1 1/2yr break. It was like returning to an old addiction.... the first cigarette after quitting sort of feel


----------



## msunnerstood

runnerchicki said:


> Don't overdo it!



I took it slow but im pretty sure the soap is a trainwreck. it thickened up too fast and i think my mini drop swirls arent deep enough. We will see when i cut but its a white mold and looking at the side, they are pretty shallow


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

msunnerstood said:


> I took it slow but im pretty sure the soap is a trainwreck.



good to hear you are feeling good enough to soap again and I am sure it will turn out fantastic


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Relle said:


> ...then write want you want to say to them, don't hit post reply,


TIP: You can also edit the quote... I usually copy a sentence, delete the rest of the quote, then paste the sentence between the brackets... just like the quote above.


----------



## SoapySuds

Millie said:


> Made first batch of soap after 1 1/2yr break. It was like returning to an old addiction.... the first cigarette after quitting sort of feel



Happy to be an enabler. I mean, I will encourage you to make more. Because who doesn’t need more soap?!?! Right? Right? Right?

Like, sometimes, I feel like I’m dealing soap with my friends. Today, I texted two friends and was like...

Psst.

Hey.

Do you like soap?

I have three types you might like... what do you want?

I don’t give away super experimental soap. That’s just cray cray. Plus, someone might be allergic.

Also gives me an excuse to make more.


----------



## kaysejean

I made some cloud embeds for a sky soap I'm hopefully making today. Just need my Brambleberry delivery to arrive! I guess I can paw through my micas again while I wait.


----------



## amd

A blistery winter day here, so I would dearly love to be home making soap (and stuff).

Last night I made two of the four planned sugar scrubs. Total lack of planning as I only had enough sugar for two batches. Tonight will be picking up more sugar to finish the scrubs, labeling said scrubs, and then packing for tomorrow's show. Maybe I'll make soap tonight if I don't dink around too much making scrubs like I did last night. Crossing my fingers that tomorrow's show will do well enough that I don't have to do any more shows until next Spring/Summer. I'll be happy enough if I move old stock so I can make all the new soap ideas dancing through my head.


----------



## TeresaGG

amd said:


> I'll be happy enough if I move old stock so I can make all the new soap ideas dancing through my head.


Yes, dreams of soaping ideas instead of sugar plums dancing in our heads. lol


----------



## KiwiMoose

TeresaGG said:


> Yes, dreams of soaping ideas instead of sugar plums dancing in our heads. lol


I do actually have some sugar plum soap here.


----------



## Misschief

What is a sugar plum, anyway?


----------



## DKing

KiwiMoose said:


> I do actually have some sugar plum soap here.


I have some as well.  I really like the smell.  Seems to hold well in soap too!


----------



## TeresaGG

Misschief said:


> What is a sugar plum, anyway?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sugar_plum
Mainly is said it refers to many different things.  A small round or oval candy usually a sugar coated seed, nut, or spice. An English desert of sugar and spice coated baked plums. Two plant species one of which is persimmons and the other has dark purple, edible, sweet fruits.


----------



## runnerchicki

I used up all of my master batched oils and lye today. I finally have a closing date and I am moving to my new house in a month. I didn't want to move oils and lye . So I made five batches of soap. All solid colors for simplicity. I used fragrances I'd never tried before. They ALL got really hot, and two have cracked which was a bit of a bummer but - I'm over it already. Also - I will never make so many batches in one day again. I now have a headache from smelling five different fragrances.


----------



## GML

Decided to get rid of some pureed pumpkin that was taking up space in the freezer by making hot process pumpkin oatmeal soap. The puree was from pumpkins I grew a few years ago and because the puree was quite watery I used it as the liquid to mix with thy lye. I'll see what it looks like when I unmold and cut in the morning.


----------



## Nanette

Do soaps with pumpkin puree, avocado puree, tomato and such last--as long as other soaps? Ive always wondered. I made cucumber puree soap and it was awful in about two months....so I am not a big adder of things like that out of fear.


----------



## GML

Great, and I made a cucumber mint loaf on Thursday. 

Did you do cold or hot process?


----------



## Nanette

GML said:


> Great, and I made a cucumber mint loaf on Thursday.
> 
> Did you do cold or hot process?


Dont go by my experience! I did cp--and I used 100% puree of Persian cukes as the liquid. It didnt turn out in the long run as I had hoped but I am not experienced in using purees in soap. It is done all the time and folks rave about it so it must have some wonderful benefits but I didnt have much luck with mine. I also didnt like the yogurt soap I made and that is another fave that folks use all the time. Im sure yours will be fine!!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

amd said:


> A blistery winter day here, so I would dearly love to be home making soap (and stuff)..



My SIL texted me some pics of the snow in SD.  BRRRRR.  I hope you’re staying warm!



Nanette said:


> Do soaps with pumpkin puree, avocado puree, tomato and such last--as long as other soaps? Ive always wondered. I made cucumber puree soap and it was awful in about two months....so I am not a big adder of things like that out of fear.



I have also been wondering the same ever since I made my carrot and cucumber soaps.  I was going to share what I came up with here, but it’s too long, so I put it in a thread, here.


----------



## KiwiMoose

DKing said:


> I have some as well.  I really like the smell.  Seems to hold well in soap too!


Mine hasn't held well at all.


----------



## cmzaha

Nanette said:


> Do soaps with pumpkin puree, avocado puree, tomato and such last--as long as other soaps? Ive always wondered. I made cucumber puree soap and it was awful in about two months....so I am not a big adder of things like that out of fear.


I have some pumpkin puree soaps hanging around that are at least 4 years old that are just fine although the fragrance has faded. The same goes for some Avocado soaps and some carrot soaps. I am sure I can find others but these are some I can think of at the moment. If the puree is actual puree and not chunky it will act just like water.


----------



## DKing

KiwiMoose said:


> Mine hasn't held well at all.


My batch is about 10 weeks old so far, so might be a little young yet for me to determine longevity.  I have found that the scent seems to have gotten stronger over the cure process so far.  I am hopeful it remains for a few months.  It isn't overwhelmingly strong, but very pleasant.


----------



## Nanette

cmzaha said:


> I have some pumpkin puree soaps hanging around that are at least 4 years old that are just fine although the fragrance has faded. The same goes for some Avocado soaps and some carrot soaps. I am sure I can find others but these are some I can think of at the moment. If the puree is actual puree and not chunky it will act just like water.


There is hope then, for us all!!! I had followed some recipes from "Cool Soapmaking" by Anne Watson and I didnt like what I had made..Im glad to hear that these are long lasting, the purees, or can be.


----------



## Baqn

I wanted to make Oatmeal soap but it became herbal soap with Nettle and Horsetail ... and Rosemary, Lavender, Sage, Thyme and Cedarwood EOs. ohhhhhhh I am in love with that smell <3


----------



## KiwiMoose

I just dunno what I want to do today.  I have a lot of confetti to use up - thought about doing a coconut milk confetti soap with my new white tea fragrance.  But then I made a bit of confetti out of the end pieces of my rainbow soap, and I think that would look pretty cool used sparingly in an all-white soap - maybe with my new blackcurrant tea FO?  And then I have long wanted to do a soap with all MY favourite fragrances in together - patchouli, ylang ylang, bergamot, neroli, palmarosa.....
Oh, how to decide??


----------



## Mobjack Bay

KiwiMoose said:


> I just dunno what I want to do today.  I have a lot of confetti to use up - thought about doing a coconut milk confetti soap with my new white tea fragrance.  But then I made a bit of confetti out of the end pieces of my rainbow soap, and I think that would look pretty cool used sparingly in an all-white soap - maybe with my new blackcurrant tea FO?  And then I have long wanted to do a soap with all MY favourite fragrances in together - patchouli, ylang ylang, bergamot, neroli, palmarosa.....
> Oh, how to decide??


They all sound great.  Can’t wait to see what you make!  


I spent the day making two more soaps for the challenge.  They take a LOT of time.  Soy wax is up next!


----------



## bookreader451

I spent the morning looking at color wheels to decide the colors for my third attempt at this month's challenge.  I made my third attempt for the challenge not sure I like the colors.  Just shoot me now

......and I made HP clementine.


----------



## KiwiMoose

bookreader451 said:


> I spent the morning looking at color wheels to decide the colors for my third attempt at this month's challenge.  I made my third attempt for the challenge not sure I like the colors.  Just shoot me now
> 
> ......and I made HP clementine.


Oh my darlin'...


----------



## GML

Nanette said:


> I also didnt like the yogurt soap I made and that is another fave that folks use all the time. Im sure yours will be fine!!



What is yogurt soap?

Here is the cucumber mint soap (L) and the pumpkin oatmeal soap (R), I did add orange, clove, and cinnamon EOs after the cook and I'm hoping that in a few days the soap will not smell like oats.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

bookreader451 said:


> I spent the morning looking at color wheels to decide the colors for my third attempt at this month's challenge.  I made my third attempt for the challenge not sure I like the colors.


I bet it will be great.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

KiwiMoose said:


> do a soap with all MY favourite fragrances in together - patchouli, ylang ylang, bergamot, neroli, palmarosa.....



wow if you do this please let us know what it stinks (errrr smells) like.   sorry I couldn't help myself--a lot of strong scents together but it might be good.  one of my favorite scents is white tea and pear from Nuture


----------



## KiwiMoose

Marilyn Norgart said:


> wow if you do this please let us know what it stinks (errrr smells) like.   sorry I couldn't help myself--a lot of strong scents together but it might be good.  one of my favorite scents is white tea and pear from Nuture


Years ago there was a shop here in NZ called 'Nectar' and they sold a lot of products kinda similar to the Body Shop.  They had a perfume that was all of these together and I loved it!  But then they closed down : (

I ended up doing a Coconut Milk confetti soap this morning - with a small layer of in-the-pot swirl ( not confetti) on the top.  It's green - cos I haven't done a green coloured soap in a while.  Fragrance is White Tea (mostly), Jasmine, and a little bit of litsea EO.  It's in the oven CPOPping as we speak.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

KiwiMoose said:


> t's in the oven CPOPping as we speak.



pics when its cut please.  I haven't made soap in what seems like a long time, busy with other bath things.


----------



## runnerchicki

KiwiMoose said:


> I just dunno what I want to do today.  I have a lot of confetti to use up - thought about doing a coconut milk confetti soap with my new white tea fragrance.  But then I made a bit of confetti out of the end pieces of my rainbow soap, and I think that would look pretty cool used sparingly in an all-white soap - maybe with my new blackcurrant tea FO?  And then I have long wanted to do a soap with all MY favourite fragrances in together - patchouli, ylang ylang, bergamot, neroli, palmarosa.....
> Oh, how to decide??


I think you should do them all.  They all sound great!

Yesterday, instead of pouring my excess soap batter into individual molds, I simply put the lid on the containers and left them till today for cleanup. I normally clean up immediately, but yesterday I just could not deal. So today I wrapped up the soap dough that I accidentally made.


----------



## cmzaha

I managed to get 6 batches made today. 2 Nagy Dragon, 1 lemongrass/Litsea, Blackberry Ambrosia from Nurture (a new one I am trying) another new one from Wsp Amber & Incense and Big Sur from Soapalooza which is a long-time favorite. The Amber & Incense is a very interesting fragrance and I am really hoping it holds. It soaped really nice, and the Blackberry Ambrosia also soaped really nice and smells delish. Here is a pic of Amber & Incense going to bed


----------



## Relle

cmzaha said:


> I managed to get 6 batches made today. 2 Nagy Dragon, 1 lemongrass/Litsea, Blackberry Ambrosia from Nurture (a new one I am trying) another new one from Wsp Amber & Incense and Big Sur from Soapalooza which is a long-time favorite. The Amber & Incense is a very interesting fragrance and I am really hoping it holds. It soaped really nice, and the Blackberry Ambrosia also soaped really nice and smells delish. Here is a pic of Amber & Incense going to bed
> View attachment 42037



Fantastic colours, I've done colours similar before .


----------



## Baqn

Nettle & Horsetail soap. Love that green color. After pouring it heated too much and I had to mask some little cracks ...


----------



## MGM

Was planning on doing 2 batches this weekend....got one done yesterday (and unmolded today; earlier than usual) but not going to have time today....we weren't planning on having a big Thanksgiving dinner, but then friends invited us over. They're doing the turkey, mashed potatoes, dressing, sweet potato casserole, and pumpkin pie. I'm doing roasted spaghetti and butternut squash (former with parmesan; latter with brown sugar and spices), coleslaw, roasted brussels sprouts, peach crisp and cherry-rhubarb pie. There's only 4 adults (and 5 boys between age 6 and 13), so we'll likely have a lot of food. 
Guess I can make my 2nd batch later.


----------



## KiwiMoose

I think @Baqn and I must be psychically connected - we keep making similar coloured soaps!  
I'm very happy with my new batch of confetti soap - used coconut milk in the base recipe , and especial grated up some white soap that I wasn't so keen on to get the colour mix right.  Here's the cut pics as requested @Marilyn Norgart:


 (It's greener in real life than my monitor shows - sort of an olive green)
And @penelopejane I was thinking of you when I did the top layer which was an ITP swirl - but by the time I got to it the dark green was rather thick and gluggy.  I was worried it wouldn't swirl - but quite the opposite, I LOVE the effect, and am thinking to do a whole loaf with an ITP swirl at thick trace.


----------



## runnerchicki

Baqn said:


> Nettle & Horsetail soap. Love that green color. After pouring it heated too much and I had to mask some little cracks ...



Love the intense green.



KiwiMoose said:


> I think @Baqn and I must be psychically connected - we keep making similar coloured soaps!
> I'm very happy with my new batch of confetti soap - used coconut milk in the base recipe , and especial grated up some white soap that I wasn't so keen on to get the colour mix right.  Here's the cut pics as requested @Marilyn Norgart:
> View attachment 42045
> View attachment 42046
> (It's greener in real life than my monitor shows - sort of an olive green)
> And @penelopejane I was thinking of you when I did the top layer which was an ITP swirl - but by the time I got to it the dark green was rather thick and gluggy.  I was worried it wouldn't swirl - but quite the opposite, I LOVE the effect, and am thinking to do a whole loaf with an ITP swirl at thick trace.


I love the color! Olive green, olive drab, whatever you want to call it - it's a favorite of mine.


----------



## Baqn

@KiwiMoose maybe we are connected somehow  here is autumn at your place is spring. I dream for green and you are inspired by green  

Lovely confetti soap. Still not in my to do list. I have others ...


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

KiwiMoose said:


> Here's the cut pics as requested @Marilyn Norgart:



thanks for posting--I really like it   it adds so much to confetti to have your top on it.  how thick is thick (your ITP swirl.  I always worry I went to thin but I think I would panic if it got thick on me  )


----------



## Mobjack Bay

KiwiMoose said:


> Years ago there was a shop here in NZ called 'Nectar' and they sold a lot of products kinda similar to the Body Shop.  They had a perfume that was all of these together and I loved it!  But then they closed down : (
> 
> I ended up doing a Coconut Milk confetti soap this morning - with a small layer of in-the-pot swirl ( not confetti) on the top.  It's green - cos I haven't done a green coloured soap in a while.  Fragrance is White Tea (mostly), Jasmine, and a little bit of litsea EO.  It's in the oven CPOPping as we speak.


Yay!  I was going to vote for confetti soap yesterday, but didn’t because I didn’t want to be disappointed .  I need confetti soap inspiration!

I just scrolled a little further and there’s the soap.  It looks great and I like that layer on the top.  A solid layer always seems to add a little something extra to a confetti soap.



cmzaha said:


> I managed to get 6 batches made today. 2 Nagy Dragon, 1 lemongrass/Litsea, Blackberry Ambrosia from Nurture (a new one I am trying) another new one from Wsp Amber & Incense and Big Sur from Soapalooza which is a long-time favorite. The Amber & Incense is a very interesting fragrance and I am really hoping it holds. It soaped really nice, and the Blackberry Ambrosia also soaped really nice and smells delish. Here is a pic of Amber & Incense going to bed
> View attachment 42037


Wow, that’s pretty.  So you put it to bed in a plastic container.  Do you just close it up, or does it get insulated, too?  Curious newbie-ish types need to know.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Marilyn Norgart said:


> thanks for posting--I really like it   it adds so much to confetti to have your top on it.  how thick is thick (your ITP swirl.  I always worry I went to thin but I think I would panic if it got thick on me  )


Maybe like a thick ( but pourable) custard?  Do y'all have custard on your apple crumble over there?  Probably more of a British thing.

@Mobjack Bay - if it be inspiration ye be wantin' (pirate voice) I have made about 6 batches of confetti soap - only one of which was plain ( yawn) so i can send you some pics...


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Sorry, I know @Relle is going to be noticing that I did not string my threads together .

I made my first soy wax soap today.  It seems to have gone perfectly at 20% Golden Wax 415 in a recipe that is high on soft oils.  I also used RBO for the only the second time.  Working at 115F always makes me nervous, but I had plenty of time to color the batter and then do the “in the mold” type pouring you see on Instagram .  The soap is scented with BB Lingonberry Spice and the colors are red and green for Christmas (that may get me off the hook with @Relle). Plus, I used a new linear swirl technique I learned for last month’s challenge for the top.  Here’s my in the mold pic:






KiwiMoose said:


> Maybe like a thick ( but pourable) custard?  Do y'all have custard on your apple crumble over there?  Probably more of a British thing.
> 
> @Mobjack Bay - if it be inspiration ye be wantin' (pirate voice) I have made about 6 batches of confetti soap - only one of which was plain ( yawn) so i can send you some pics...


Yes please!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Mobjack Bay said:


> Sorry, I know @Relle is going to be noticing that I did not string my threads together .
> 
> I made my first soy wax soap today.  It seems to have gone perfectly at 20% Golden Wax 415 in a recipe that is high on soft oils.  I also used RBO for the only the second time.  Working at 115F always makes me nervous, but I had plenty of time to color the batter and then do the “in the mold” type pouring you see on Instagram .  The soap is scented with BB Lingonberry Spice and the colors are red and green for Christmas (that may get me off the hook with @Relle). Plus, I used a new linear swirl technique I learned for last month’s challenge for the top.  Here’s my in the mold pic:
> 
> View attachment 42048


That top looks lovely!  Lucky I saved you from a third post in succession by squeezing my one in there eh? 

ETA - but you pipped me at the post wiht that last one in there!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Baqn said:


> Nettle & Horsetail soap. Love that green color. After pouring it heated too much and I had to mask some little cracks ...


I love that green color too! If you haven't already done so, Baqn, and if it isn't too much trouble, could you please post this in the Photo Gallery Forum with details on how you got that color?


----------



## Mobjack Bay

KiwiMoose said:


> That top looks lovely!  Lucky I saved you from a third post in succession by squeezing my one in there eh?
> 
> ETA - but you pipped me at the post wiht that last one in there!


Okay, there’s enough other posts here now for me to pop back in.  Thanks!  For some reason I felt the need to mentally prepare for some kind of unexpected twist or turn with the soy wax, but it was basically uneventful.  If I don’t end up with a bunch of steric spots, I’m going to up the soy wax to 30% for the next batch.  Have you ever gone that high?  I noticed  that a contributor to your soy wax thread mentioned using 40% and Earlene uses 30%.  I will also need to check for zap because I used lard as the stand in for the GW 415 in the calculator.


----------



## cmzaha

Mobjack Bay said:


> Wow, that’s pretty.  So you put it to bed in a plastic container.  Do you just close it up, or does it get insulated, too?  Curious newbie-ish types need to know.


I have shallow crates that hold 2 of my 18" molds which I put on top of a heating pad with a heat lap blanket on top and a cotton blanket on top of that. I want my soaps to gel!! Warning you do have to keep an eye on them. When I pour the next set I move the bottom to the top so it does take a bit of work but my soap always gel. If they start to overheat I just move the container to my table and aim a fan on them. By putting them in the container I do not have to worry about messing up the tops since I fill my molds to the very tops.

Also if there are any horrors of spills or volocanos, leaking etc the crates catch everything.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

@cmzaha good idea about catching the volcano and I really need to find my heating pad.  I know that if I go out and buy a new one I will find the one I already have immediately after that.


----------



## cmzaha

Yup. Just keep an eye on the molds for overheating. I usually use 33% Lye Concentration and have to force my recipe and most fragrances to gel.


----------



## TeresaGG

Found and counted the tubs of my soaping supplies in the storage room to estimate space needed in new setup. Writing that it doesn't seem like much. Today was still a good day.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Mobjack Bay said:


> Okay, there’s enough other posts here now for me to pop back in.  Thanks!  For some reason I felt the need to mentally prepare for some kind of unexpected twist or turn with the soy wax, but it was basically uneventful.  If I don’t end up with a bunch of steric spots, I’m going to up the soy wax to 30% for the next batch.  Have you ever gone that high?  I noticed  that a contributor to your soy wax thread mentioned using 40% and Earlene uses 30%.  I will also need to check for zap because I used lard as the stand in for the GW 415 in the calculator.


I've only ever done 20%max.  I need all the rest for my other 6 oils.  Together they make up the FA profile just how I like it.  I find the SW is much better when it gels BTW. Otherwise it can be crumbly/brittle.


----------



## sirtim100

Just made some goat milk soap and it didn't explode or morph into something savage with teeth...

Followed instructions for making the lye mixture and it worked, only went a pale cream/yellow colour, and didn't smell rank. Mixed in nicely with the oils and went to trace like a dream. Now it's sitting in a pringles container, doing nothing, and that suits me just fine.

And for my next trick, clay soap!

Happy soaping, everyone


----------



## Mobjack Bay

@KiwiMoose Oops!  I think I have partial gel... I’m going to warm the oven and see if I can fix it using the method Deeanna shared on the Soapy Stuff website.


----------



## linne1gi

I made soap for my daughter-in-law. My son & daughter-in-law are having a celebration of their wedding.


----------



## Dawni

Very pretty @linne1gi 

Does thinking about soaping count?

I doubt it lol but that's all I'm able to do nowadays.... Too busy running after a toddler and waiting on an elderly grandma


----------



## sirtim100

On a run here in rainy Spain...

After the goat milk venture, a batch of clay soap, and then a big load of Castille with peppermint EO. Xmas is coming and the goose is getting fat 

Happy soaping, everyone


----------



## runnerchicki

Dawni said:


> Very pretty @linne1gi
> 
> Does thinking about soaping count?



In my book it does.  I am thinking about salt soaps so that is my soapy thing today. I tested mine and love love love them - and they are only a month old. I want to make more but am probably not going to be able to do much soapy stuff besides thinking because I have to start getting ready to move in a few weeks.



Mobjack Bay said:


> I left the base of the soap uncolored to give it an antiqued holiday look from the discoloring FO.  Next time, I’m going to try a hanger swirl after I drop pour the colored batter.
> 
> View attachment 42067



These look really pretty!

SO - I couldn't get salt bars off my mind. I had *just* enough lye to make 1 lb batch. All I had was Kosher salt and it is a very fine flake, so hopefully the bars turn out ok. I am officially finished soaping for a month or so because I am out of lye and am not allowing myself to go buy more. I have got to start thinking about packing. At least my soaps will be cured enough to survive the move. I'm only moving 15 min away and I hand carry my essential oils, my soap, and my video games. Priorities ....


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I cut my 1st soy wax soap today!  Given that I don’t usually work with batter at 115F, I was sooo worried about the loaf overheating and watched it pretty closely for about two hours last night.  By this morning it had partially gelled and developed ash on top.   I managed to mostly correct the partial gel by putting the loaf into a warm oven for a couple of hours. 

I left the base of the soap uncolored to give it an antiqued holiday look from the discoloring FO.  Next time, I’m going to try a hanger swirl after I drop pour the colored batter.


----------



## Dawni

Ah then I've thought a lot about soap over the last couple of weeks lol

@KiwiMoose I'm looking forward to you're thick trace ITP, if you ever make it. I've tried that several times, always getting what looks like an abstract painting hehe, but never in a loaf.

@Mobjack Bay I used 40%  soy wax 444, for no reason other than the comparison soap recipe had 40% lard. I was testing hardness n longevity. Hopefully my next post is an update on those.......... Yours soap is very pretty


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Dawni said:


> Ah then I've thought a lot about soap over the last couple of weeks lol
> 
> @KiwiMoose I'm looking forward to you're thick trace ITP, if you ever make it. I've tried that several times, always getting what looks like an abstract painting hehe, but never in a loaf.
> 
> @Mobjack Bay I used 40%  soy wax 444, for no reason other than the comparison soap recipe had 40% lard. I was testing hardness n longevity. Hopefully my next post is an update on those.......... Yours soap is very pretty


Thanks!  I’m going to try 30% the next time.  I used lard as the proxy for the 415.  It has a higher sap than soybean oil and I wanted to make sure I didn’t end up with zappy soap on this run.  No zap with the SF at 5% and the SAP at .141 instead of .136ish!  I look forward to reading about the 40% 444 results.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Mobjack Bay said:


> I left the base of the soap uncolored to give it an antiqued holiday look from the discoloring FO



looks very xmasy, pretty!!!


----------



## melinda48

What soapy thing? A disaster apparently. I was trying for spearmint/peppermint soap and ended up with this! Crumbly bottom, soft top, gel-looking middle. Can anyone suggest what went awry? I used a recipe that I have used before without problems. Here are some photos. All/any comments welcome!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

melinda48 said:


> What soapy thing? A disaster apparently. I was trying for spearmint/peppermint soap and ended up with this! Crumbly bottom, soft top, gel-looking middle. Can anyone suggest what went awry? I used a recipe that I have used before without problems. Here are some photos. All/any comments welcome!


I just recently made a soap that looks a lot like that.  My emulsion was very thin and on the unstable side of things.  I had an oil film on the top after a few hours, but the soap never fully separated. I started at RT and although it heated up a bit, it cooled off quickly.  It was a small batch (525 g oils).  I had similar problems when I first started making small batches using individual cavity molds.  After my recent fail, I successfully made two more batches with the same recipe.  The only difference was that I blended both of them a bit more.  They were still pre-trace, but more the consistency of thick cream versus thin cream (which I realize is totally in the eyes of the observer).


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Mobjack Bay said:


> I cut my 1st soy wax soap today!  Given that I don’t usually work with batter at 115F, I was sooo worried about the loaf overheating and watched it pretty closely for about two hours last night.  By this morning it had partially gelled and developed ash on top.   I managed to mostly correct the partial gel by putting the loaf into a warm oven for a couple of hours.
> 
> I left the base of the soap uncolored to give it an antiqued holiday look from the discoloring FO.  Next time, I’m going to try a hanger swirl after I drop pour the colored batter.
> 
> View attachment 42067



Actually, maybe y’all can help me!  I’m hoping to achieve is a random wispy look throughout the body of the soap.  I think I’m okay on random, but I would like more wispyness (if that’s a word!). For some reason I thought I could get that with a drop pour and I also thought the red would sink down even though I poured it in towards the end.  I’m still very much a newbie when it comes to swirling soap!  If I drop pour and then hanger swirl, will I get wispy?  Or, if anyone can suggest videos for me to watch, please do!


----------



## runnerchicki

Mobjack Bay said:


> Actually, maybe y’all can help me!  I’m hoping to achieve is a random wispy look throughout the body of the soap.  I think I’m okay on random, but I would like more wispyness (if that’s a word!). For some reason I thought I could get that with a drop pour and I also thought the red would sink down even though I poured it in towards the end.  I’m still very much a newbie when it comes to swirling soap!  If I drop pour and then hanger swirl, will I get wispy?  Or, if anyone can suggest videos for me to watch, please do!


Evesgardensoaps on youtube. She does some very pretty and very wispy swirls in her soaps. I'm sure there are others but that is the one I thought of right away.

ETA: I would think the gauge of the tool you use to swirl will have an impact on how wispy the swirls are. Thick tool = thicker swirls. Thin tool = thinner, more wispy swirls.  I get some wispy swirls by using a chopstick. But I'm not very good at swirling so take my suggestions with a grain of salt LOL.

Edited again to add: If you want to swirl throughout the soap - maybe an ITP swirl? Ophelia's soapery on youtube - she's a master at this.


----------



## Misschief

Mobjack Bay said:


> Actually, maybe y’all can help me!  I’m hoping to achieve is a random wispy look throughout the body of the soap.  I think I’m okay on random, but I would like more wispyness (if that’s a word!). For some reason I thought I could get that with a drop pour and I also thought the red would sink down even though I poured it in towards the end.  I’m still very much a newbie when it comes to swirling soap!  If I drop pour and then hanger swirl, will I get wispy?  Or, if anyone can suggest videos for me to watch, please do!


My first thought was a minimal ITP swirl. Here's one of my favourite soaps (my grandson claimed the last one in the batch, darn it!). In the uncoloured base, I poured some whitened (with TD) and pale blue swirls. I absolutely love the swirls in this one. It was last years's Christmas soap and each bar has a M & P snowflake.


----------



## bookreader451

I just had my first major acceleration but I managed to cram it into the mold.  We will just have to see what happens.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Misschief said:


> My first thought was a minimal ITP swirl. Here's one of my favourite soaps (my grandson claimed the last one in the batch, darn it!). In the uncoloured base, I poured some whitened (with TD) and pale blue swirls. I absolutely love the swirls in this one. It was last years's Christmas soap and each bar has a M & P snowflake.
> View attachment 42082



Pretty soap!  Can I “borrow” the idea for holiday soaps?  I can’t remember if I ever tried an ITP swirl except for my salt bars. What trace level is good for this technique?

@runnerchicki - I know I’ve watch E.G. build a soap with a sailboat embed. She goes nice and slow and explains everything she does, which is great.  Thanks!


----------



## Misschief

Mobjack Bay said:


> Pretty soap!  Can I “borrow” the idea for holiday soaps?  I can’t remember if I ever tried an ITP swirl except for my salt bars. What trace level is good for this technique?


Borrow away. You want a fairly light trace. You do need to be able to pour the batter. Just pour your colours into the main colour in a variety of spots, give it a quick stir, then pour into your mold. Here's the top of those bars.... just cuz. The sea salt on the top has been very lightly coloured with ultramarine blue and the whole was sprinkled with cosmetic glitter.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Misschief said:


> My first thought was a minimal ITP swirl. Here's one of my favourite soaps (my grandson claimed the last one in the batch, darn it!). In the uncoloured base, I poured some whitened (with TD) and pale blue swirls. I absolutely love the swirls in this one. It was last years's Christmas soap and each bar has a M & P snowflake.
> View attachment 42082



Very pretty Missy!  I've just had a look at one of Eve's soaps too thank you @runnerchicki  and i'm feeling a bit inspired to do a pretty swirl : ).  I find my coathanger is too thin so i might have to go hunting at the hardware store for one of those tie rod thingeys??



bookreader451 said:


> I just had my first major acceleration but I managed to cram it into the mold.  We will just have to see what happens.



Were you expecting it, or did it hit you by surprise?


----------



## bookreader451

I was wary due to a new recipe I was trying, soaping warmer than usual and FO that were unknowns (from a reputable place but light on soap info)


----------



## KiwiMoose

bookreader451 said:


> I was wary due to a new recipe I was trying, soaping warmer than usual and FO that were unknowns (from a reputable place but light on soap info)


I'm very cautious when buying FOs now - if there is no soap info and no reviews then I usually avoid.  Besides - I have enough FO and EO  in my cupboard now to go a year without buying any more.  First world soaping problems


----------



## bookreader451

KiwiMoose said:


> I'm very cautious when buying FOs now - if there is no soap info and no reviews then I usually avoid.  Besides - I have enough FO and EO  in my cupboard now to go a year without buying any more.  First world soaping problems



LOL these were a gift from my son last year. He gave me a huge basket of FO for Christmas.  I have used them in MP, scrubs, butters and HP.  This was the first (and last) time in CP.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Misschief said:


> Borrow away. You want a fairly light trace. You do need to be able to pour the batter. Just pour your colours into the main colour in a variety of spots, give it a quick stir, then pour into your mold. Here's the top of those bars.... just cuz. The sea salt on the top has been very lightly coloured with ultramarine blue and the whole was sprinkled with cosmetic glitter.
> View attachment 42083


Thanks so much!



bookreader451 said:


> LOL these were a gift from my son last year. He gave me a huge basket of FO for Christmas.  I have used them in MP, scrubs, butters and HP.  This was the first (and last) time in CP.


It’s sweet that your son bought you FOs.  That was very thoughtful.


----------



## KiwiMoose

I just ordered another 5kg box of soy wax, and some neroli cosmetic grade oil, ho leaf EO (@IrishLass ), and my favourite (almost time to make a third batch of this) fig and rhubarb FO.
AND I've been watching Eve's Garden on you tube thank you @runnerchicki 
I can see soap on my horizon.  Who needs a crystal ball?


----------



## Karmic

I made three lbs of soap, one for the Nag Champa test batch and the rest went to my second attempt at this months challenge. I did end up giving in and using a fragrance with that as well despite saying I wouldn't but I couldn't resist. I went with Nurture's "Awaken" since I had it on hand. But everything seems to have gone very well so far so fingers crossed!

Unfortunately, I can't smell a **** thing right now because my sinuses are still draining 

OH!  I also finally tried my first batch of soap. It lathers nicely and has just the right amount of bubbles so I'm super pleased about that as well.

**edit- HAHA! I didn't realize that was a censored word here. The stars make it look so much worse lol


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Karmic said:


> I also finally tried my first batch of soap. It lathers nicely and has just the right amount of bubbles so I'm super pleased about that as well.





*CONGRATULATIONS!*​


----------



## SoapySuds

melinda48 said:


> What soapy thing? A disaster apparently. I was trying for spearmint/peppermint soap and ended up with this! Crumbly bottom, soft top, gel-looking middle. Can anyone suggest what went awry? I used a recipe that I have used before without problems. Here are some photos. All/any comments welcome!



I feel like I’m staring at cheesecake. It looks delicious.

—————————

I purchased a soap cutter.

Hopefully, I can grab it from the ups guy before anyone notices that I bought something.


----------



## SoapingWet

I went off shopping for a new source for oils that ships inexpensively to Hawaii...found MicroNaturals with free shipping to HI!  Bought a few small bottles of various oils to try out, looking forward to seeing if they are quality or not.  Pricing seems pretty decent considering free shipping....

Also, moved a baker's rack from the garage up to the soaping room to organize oils and tools.  Finished building a new wood mold that I can do 20 bars in and wrote a new recipe that I'm excited to try out!  It was a busy soaping day that didn't involve any actual soapmaking.



SoapySuds said:


> I purchased a soap cutter.
> 
> Hopefully, I can grab it from the ups guy before anyone notices that I bought something.



I need to build or buy a soap cutter soon.  I'm getting tired of using kitchen knives!


----------



## msunnerstood

SoapySuds said:


> I purchased a soap cutter.
> 
> Hopefully, I can grab it from the ups guy before anyone notices that I bought something.


I normally try that too but when the mailman rang the bell yesterday because their were 6 big boxes, it didnt work so well


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

msunnerstood said:


> I normally try that too but when the mailman rang the bell yesterday because their were 6 big boxes, it didnt work so well



sounds like you are feeling better???


----------



## bookreader451

I cut the acceleration abomination and was pleasantly surprised.  With the exception of the ends with HUGE voids, the rest of the bars were okay.  Partial gel, a few glycerin rivers but overall better than expected.  The FOs are dark almond and bite me.  Tried to do sort of a cherry almond thing.


----------



## KiwiMoose

bookreader451 said:


> I cut the acceleration abomination and was pleasantly surprised.  With the exception of the ends with HUGE voids, the rest of the bars were okay.  Partial gel, a few glycerin rivers but overall better than expected.  The FOs are dark almond and bite me.  Tried to do sort of a cherry almond thing.


Nothing wrong with those at all!  Fab! Colours are good for the scent you've used.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

SoapingWet said:


> I went off shopping for a new source for oils that ships inexpensively to Hawaii...found MicroNaturals with free shipping to HI!


Hi SoapingWet! And Welcome!
If it's not too much trouble, could you please supply a link to MicroNaturals? The site that came up when I googled only offered a few products, no oils. What am I missing?


----------



## melinda48

Mobjack Bay said:


> I just recently made a soap that looks a lot like that.  My emulsion was very thin and on the unstable side of things.  I had an oil film on the top after a few hours, but the soap never fully separated. I started at RT and although it heated up a bit, it cooled off quickly.  It was a small batch (525 g oils).  I had similar problems when I first started making small batches using individual cavity molds.  After my recent fail, I successfully made two more batches with the same recipe.  The only difference was that I blended both of them a bit more.  They were still pre-trace, but more the consistency of thick cream versus thin cream (which I realize is totally in the eyes of the observer).


I am planning to try the same recipe tomorrow. Thanks for your comments!


----------



## msunnerstood

Marilyn Norgart said:


> sounds like you are feeling better???



Yeah a bit. The Amazon Button is easy though. it was the 6 boxes that did me in. Cant lift more than a gallon of milk for 5 more weeks.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

@KiwiMoose @Dawni  I can hardly wait until tomorrow so I can more more soap with soy wax 

@runnerchicki @Misschief  I fast forwarded my way through countless videos since yesterday.  I watched  FuturePrimitive make soap after @Soulboy1973 mentioned her channel on another thread.  She’s FuturePrim on Instagram.  In some of the videos, she drop pours and then uses a chopstick to add more swirls. She also makes the soft billowy, layered top swirl I have been yearning for. That’s more than enough inspiration for this weekend.

After all that I couldn’t resist ordering a little mold for making tiny snowflakes and a second square “tester” mold.  It holds just over 500 g of oils and makes 4 bars. I’m finding it works well for trying techniques like drop pours and swirls.


----------



## KiwiMoose

@Mobjack Bay - will you _please_ stop posting that picture of me at my tap dancing class!


----------



## Relle

I thought you were doing ballet, with some jazz thrown in .



KiwiMoose said:


> @Mobjack Bay - will you _please_ stop posting that picture of me at my tap dancing class!


----------



## runnerchicki

Mobjack Bay said:


> @KiwiMoose @Dawni  I can hardly wait until tomorrow so I can more more soap with soy wax
> 
> @runnerchicki @Misschief  I fast forwarded my way through countless videos since yesterday.  I watched  FuturePrimitive make soap after @Soulboy1973 mentioned her channel on another thread.  She’s FuturePrim on Instagram.  In some of the videos, she drop pours and then uses a chopstick to add more swirls. She also makes the soft billowy, layered top swirl I have been yearning for. That’s more than enough inspiration for this weekend.
> 
> After all that I couldn’t resist ordering a little mold for making tiny snowflakes and a second square “tester” mold.  It holds just over 500 g of oils and makes 4 bars. I’m finding it works well for trying techniques like drop pours and swirls.



I have never watched FuturePrimitive ... I am going to have to put that channel on my watch list! I can't wait to hear about your next swirling adventures! If you haven't done a chopstick swirl yet - give it a try. It's easy and I think the tapered end makes a wispy tip and just might give you the look you are after.

Today I managed to stay off Youtube because I have been reading my new book "The Magic of Soap Dough" by Bee Iyata of Sorcery Soap. I'm completely entranced with soap dough creations right now and wondering if I could ever make anything myself. I have zero artistc talent. The book is a gem and I think I'm going to buy her other two books as well. She doesn't live too far from me and I like to support local business.


----------



## Dawni

I wish shipping would not cost too much for me, I'm just too far lol.... But then I tell myself, if it didn't I'd have stocked up on so many molds, colorants, additives that I don't need lol

Books too, been looking for soaping books locally (online) but I think I'd be better off looking by foot. That's if I ever get time.

Soapy thing:
My curing rack is all cleaned up. I've updated a couple of experiment posts here but I have a couple more I took pics of. I did an "inventory count" for the couple of soaps I do sell. Not too bad for one afternoon while the baby and grandma are napping.


----------



## sirtim100

Got half a kilo of shea butter in the post (rubs hands briskly and makes dark plots )

Did a salty and sweet project: one batch of honey soap with organic honey from a friend's village, and one batch of unscented salt soap. 

The honey soap temperature went through the roof when saponifying, almost glowed blue in the dark, but then dropped and is now behaving itself.

Strange thing with the salt soap. Did in two identical silicon pans with individual flowery shaped moulds (comments on the forum about the frustrations of making salt soap with loaf moulds led to that decision). One lot came out a lovely pale pearl colour, the other has a faintly yellowish tinge to it. Can't think why.

Happy soaping, everyone


----------



## Kari Howie

Our church pastor said he’s coming to visit so he can get to know us better since my husband and I are new. So the only soapy thing I’ve been doing this week is using it (well, detergent) to clean the house from stem to stern and find storage for my Soapmaking equipment that was overflowing my Hoosier cabinet. The good thing is the upcoming visit has finally motivated my husband to finish all the repair projects like the woodwork where puppies/beavers gnawed it. He’s finally been a big help. God works in mysterious ways!


----------



## Mooicle

msunnerstood said:


> I normally try that too but when the mailman rang the bell yesterday because their were 6 big boxes, it didnt work so well


It's hard to hide a soapy addiction


----------



## Baqn

Finally I managed to make Oatmeal, Milk & Honey soap. I used Orange, Patchouli an Lavender as EOs. Smells great. Thank you all for sharing the information about scenting such soap. The smell is awesome.


----------



## SoapingWet

Zany_in_CO said:


> Hi SoapingWet! And Welcome!
> If it's not too much trouble, could you please supply a link to MicroNaturals? The site that came up when I googled only offered a few products, no oils. What am I missing?



https://miconaturalsco.com/

I see my typo...its "Mico", not Micro.  Just noticed that!

They seem like a new distributer so I didn't buy much from them yet, a 16oz bottle of babassu, 4 oz bottles of kuikui nut and rosehip and some sodium lactate.  I've been emailing back and forth with their customer service and they've been very responsive so far, helpful with info and acid profiles.  I'll post an update when I get my hands on the oils and a sample batch made!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Mooicle said:


> It's hard to hide a soapy addiction



while I might get a little lonely sometimes its nice that I dont have to hide anything from anybody


----------



## MGM

Rushing home from work and down to the melt and pour factory! A friend is visiting other friends with kids {who I've never met} and they requested more soap and lip balm! Good thing m&p is ready pretty quick: tomorrow morning filled with cello and wrestling {no, I don't do either} and he's leaving at noon!


----------



## Liesel Atwood

I finally made the soap, using the Rose hip oil I was able to make several weeks ago.  A few observations I will never forget....#1  less than 1 oz of rose hip oil will discolor soap batter to a lovely pink, even with the addition of TD.  #2  Something caused my batter to rice, accelerate and turn almost powdery. I fear the culprit must be my E.O. and FO blend, which included peppermint, chamomile, geranium, pear FO and something else which eludes me at the moment without my notes.  I have never seen anything accelerate so fast!  This was to be a swirled recipe with piping on top.  Obviously, my plans went out the window. I ended up packing the batter (thickening by the second) into my mold, and by the time the last bit was in, the consistency was almost like melted crayons.  (Sad face) So the next day I made a batch of frosting and piped flowers, leaves, dollops and stars all over the soap.  It started off kind of wonky, but the end result wasn't bad at all.  Today I cut the soap.  There were layers inside where some of the batter had dried very quickly, and the rest had stayed fluid for a longer time.  When I cut it, the first bar broke.  I managed to save some of them, but the "fault line" ran throughout the entire loaf.  This batch will have to be a "family use" only!   I won't call this a soap fail....just a happy little mistake that I will correct the next time.  I'll stay away from that scent blend, for sure!  Not sure yet if it was mixing FO's with EO's, or if it was simply a tricky E.O. somewhere in the mix.  At least I learned something, right?!  If you want a white soap, don't use rose hip oil! LOL  Have a great evening, Soap Chics!


----------



## sirtim100

Baqn said:


> Finally I managed to make Oatmeal, Milk & Honey soap. I used Orange, Patchouli an Lavender as EOs. Smells great. Thank you all for sharing the information about scenting such soap. The smell is awesome.



Hi Baqn

Great minds think alike 



Would you be willing to share the recipe? An oatmeal and milk soap was exactly what I was planning for my next project. And the honey can only make it better.


----------



## SYT

Argh! I cut my second attempt at the mini drops.  It too accelerated,  the FO? Used a different one this time.    I'll think about it tomorrow! Like Scarlett.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I seem to have acquired entirely too many FOs that discolor to dark brown, which means the brown soap journey begins...  Peppermint mocha seemed like a good place to start.  If things go as planned, there will be two brown tones, but I’m not calling this a latte because I was too lazy to make white soap for the top.




ETA: It looks like I might get my two tones.


----------



## Mistrael

I watched Future Primitive vids on YouTube after the mention here, too...

And I played with SoapCalc while contemplating future soaps and looking through my soap books...

And then I lost all my willpower and washed my face with my castile even though it's only a month old. (I think castile might become my go-to facial bar, but I'm not sure yet.)


----------



## Mobjack Bay

KiwiMoose said:


> @Mobjack Bay - will you _please_ stop posting that picture of me at my tap dancing class!


We call it “clogging” in Virginia.


----------



## penelopejane

melinda48 said:


> What soapy thing? A disaster apparently. I was trying for spearmint/peppermint soap and ended up with this! Crumbly bottom, soft top, gel-looking middle. Can anyone suggest what went awry? I used a recipe that I have used before without problems. Here are some photos. All/any comments welcome!


Did you put this on a heat mat?


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Liesel Atwood said:


> I have never seen anything accelerate so fast!  ... I ended up packing the batter (thickening by the second) into my mold, and by the time the last bit was in, the consistency was almost like melted crayons.


TIP: The next time that happens, set the timer for 5 minutes and walk away. When you come back, the batch will be going into gel and it's easy to stir and mold up.


----------



## msunnerstood

Marilyn Norgart said:


> while I might get a little lonely sometimes its nice that I dont have to hide anything from anybody



I dont really have to hide it. He just looks at me funny and Its like it breaks me out of my denial about how much soaping supplies I buy 

I made foaming sugar scrubs tonight. One of the things I bought was Jojoba beads and I wanted to see how they would work in the scrub. The answer is, very well and Ill be buying bigger bottles of the beads next time.


----------



## KiwiMoose

sirtim100 said:


> Hi Baqn
> 
> Great minds think alike
> 
> 
> 
> Would you be willing to share the recipe? An oatmeal and milk soap was exactly what I was planning for my next project. And the honey can only make it better.


Hello Sir,
I made a nice oat milk soap a while back with ground oatmeal and flaxseed - that was quite yum!  Scented with oatmeal, milk and honey


----------



## penelopejane

I have been soaping for just on 4 years. Today I made a salt mix experimenting with indigo and an in the pot swirl and I forgot the FO.  So disappointing.


----------



## sirtim100

KiwiMoose said:


> Hello Sir,
> I made a nice oat milk soap a while back with ground oatmeal and flaxseed - that was quite yum!  Scented with oatmeal, milk and honey



In that case, Madam Kiwimoose. would you be willing to share your recipe?


----------



## Mobjack Bay

penelopejane said:


> I have been soaping for just on 4 years. Today I made a salt mix experimenting with indigo and an in the pot swirl and I forgot the FO.  So disappointing.


Happy Soaping Birthday PJ!


----------



## Adobehead

Baqn said:


> Orange, Patchouli an Lavender as EOs.


Did you use equal parts?  Sounds fabulous!  Looks great!


----------



## cmzaha

Zany_in_CO said:


> TIP: The next time that happens, set the timer for 5 minutes and walk away. When you come back, the batch will be going into gel and it's easy to stir and mold up.


Five minutes is not set in stone. Some times it will take longer. Just check on it periodically until it has gone into gel stir quickly and pour quickly. You will not have much pour time. I almost always finds it takes 15 min or so to go into a full gel but I soap around 90-100ºF to start with, so that is going to make a difference. If you started the batch soaping warmer gel will start sooner.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

cmzaha said:


> Five minutes is not set in stone. Some times it will take longer. Just check on it periodically until it has gone into gel stir quickly and pour quickly. You will not have much pour time. I almost always finds it takes 15 min or so to go into a full gel but I soap around 90-100ºF to start with, so that is going to make a difference. If you started the batch soaping warmer gel will start sooner.






   I rarely soap cool and rarely take water discounts.


----------



## runnerchicki

Today I spent the entire day shrink wrapping soap (I left an opening to breathe) while binge watching Future Primitive Soap on Youtube. She is a HOOT! And lovely soaps too. I feel inspired, but there will be no soap making for a while. Reason 1) as I took inventory while wrapping soap and looking at what still has to cure for a couple more weeks before wrapping, I realized just how many bars I have. Yikes. I will be increasing the number of bars per gift at Christmas lol.  Reason 2) Tomorrow I will be packing up my equipment and supplies because looking at them is too depressing when I can't make anything. They need to be boxed to move anyway.

That was my soapy day besides using a salt bar that I made a couple months ago (great for shaving legs!). I know it will improve with a longer cure - but I have a LOT of bars to use and I might as well get started.


----------



## graylady

I haven't made soap in over a year, so to make up for it yesterday I made laundry soap (DeeAnna's method), liquid Castile soap (Irish Lass's method) and some soap using up random bits of oils that were cluttering up the cupboard.


----------



## Auxotroph

Today I cut my largest lavander batch to date.

45 pounds.

It make about 135 150 gram bars.

It gelled nicely but had a bit of soda ash, though it is not lye heavy.

Any ideas on why it would have soda ashed? I use wood molds and my mix is 40% palm, 20% coconut, 20% olive, 10% rice bran, 10% mid oleic sunflower.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Auxotroph said:


> Any ideas on why it would have soda ashed? I use wood molds and my mix is 40% palm, 20% coconut, 20% olive, 10% rice bran, 10% mid oleic sunflower.


Hiya Matt!
TIP: You'll get more responses if you post this question in a new thread.


----------



## sirtim100

Nothing, absolutely nothing.

Just a legal translation about a cable company merger and look lovingly at my soaps curing on the shelf.

And make soapy plans; many, many plans...


----------



## Nanette

I stalked the soap forum......switched around the cooling/airflow in the curing bedroom...stared at my soaps..wished I had more....need to make more.


----------



## Soulboy1973

Today I made a new batch, hopefully successfully, fingers crossed. Drop and chopstick swirl, in Bourbon scented fragrance oil. Titanium dioxide base with Gold and Burgundy mica colours. Zero accelleration of the batter and the swirls dropped in well, textured the top and I'm on the edge of my seat to cut it. Like a child at Christmas. Fingers crossed it'll look half decent this time.


----------



## sirtim100

Soulboy1973 said:


> Today I made a new batch, hopefully successfully, fingers crossed. Drop and chopstick swirl, in Bourbon scented fragrance oil. Titanium dioxide base with Gold and Burgundy mica colours. Zero accelleration of the batter and the swirls dropped in well, textured the top and I'm on the edge of my seat to cut it. Like a child at Christmas. Fingers crossed it'll look half decent this time.



We want photos, we want photos!


----------



## Soulboy1973

sirtim100 said:


> We want photos, we want photos!


Here it is in the mould. Sorry for the rubbish picture


----------



## sirtim100

The photo's fine, and the soap looks brilliant!


----------



## Soulboy1973

sirtim100 said:


> The photo's fine, and the soap looks brilliant!


Thank you so much. If the swirls inside turn out OK I'm gonna be over the Moon.


----------



## Dawni

Soulboy1973 said:


> Thank you so much. If the swirls inside turn out OK I'm gonna be over the Moon.


Excited to see that. The top looks great 

Soapy thing:
Tested a salt bar crumb lol

And "window shopped" for calendula n lavender flowers coz I'm running low and for packaging materials to see what options I have.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Soulboy1973 said:


> Here it is in the mould. Sorry for the rubbish pictureView attachment 42121


You did it!  Congratulations!


----------



## Soulboy1973

Mobjack Bay said:


> You did it!  Congratulations!


Thank you very much.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Dawni said:


> Excited to see that. The top looks great
> 
> Soapy thing:
> Tested a salt bar crumb lol
> 
> And "window shopped" for calendula n lavender flowers coz I'm running low and for packaging materials to see what options I have.


I do a lot of 'window shopping' of an evening.  Putting things in my cart.  Then going back the next day and taking them out because I think I should use up the stuff I have before ordering any more...


----------



## bookreader451

I made HP pomegranate orange cider.  I used cider in the soap.  

Ordered palm and coconut oils that were on sale at WSP.


----------



## violets2217

I’ve been making soaps for about 6 months now. I love it and love using my soaps! I tried my hand at infusing oils. I made a Chamomile and Lavender “almost” Castile soap. With chamomile infused olive and coconut oils and a wee bit of castor oil and lavender EO. Will it really take 2 months to cure?



Susie said:


> I do not care for either scent, to be honest.  But, she loves them.  I used peppermint on a 2:1 ratio to the lavender.  It smelled too "what the heck is that?" with a 1:1 ratio.  This way it is peppermint with a hint of the lavender.


I made my daughter some Shea butter soap with peppermint EO upon request.  I can’t wait till it cures and only cause I’m worried it’s going to tingle the skin when washing. I’m actually obsessing about it. When I put a few drops in my vinegar hair rinse my scalp tingles quite a bit... so now I’m worried. Lol... the things that go trough my head!!!


----------



## bookreader451

violets2217 said:


> I made my daughter some Shea butter soap with peppermint EO upon request.  I can’t wait till it cures and only cause I’m worried it’s going to tingle the skin when washing. I’m actually obsessing about it. When I put a few drops in my vinegar hair rinse my scalp tingles quite a bit... so now I’m worried. Lol... the things that go trough my head!!!


peppermint tingles the nethers   makes for a fun morning shower.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

started off cleaning up my soapy mess that decided to spread (and it wasn't even dishes).  felt pretty good about getting things put away so I pulled out my stuff for lotion bars and made a couple different scents (and put stuff away) then took care of the solid bubble bars I have been busy making--2 batches are too wet still and crumbly, once they dry would it be ok too just crumble and package to gift? and finally decided it was time to make a batch of soap-made a batch of Bite Me  then I felted a couple more bars


----------



## John Harris

Made forty 4.5 oz bars of soap today.  Trinity, plus shea, castor and bees.  Eucalyptus.  Tried some titanium dioxide too!


----------



## Liesel Atwood

Zany_in_CO said:


> TIP: The next time that happens, set the timer for 5 minutes and walk away. When you come back, the batch will be going into gel and it's easy to stir and mold up.


  What a great idea Zany!  Thank you so much for the tip....and it likely WILL happen again, as i still have nearly full bottles of the E.O.'s and F.O.'s I used for this batch.  So this is definitely a "gem" to remember for next time!  Thanks again!  



Mobjack Bay said:


> I seem to have acquired entirely too many FOs that discolor to dark brown, which means the brown soap journey begins...  Peppermint mocha seemed like a good place to start.  If things go as planned, there will be two brown tones, but I’m not calling this a latte because I was too lazy to make white soap for the top.
> 
> View attachment 42103
> 
> This looks like very yummy soap, Mobjack!  Don't fret too much if it doesn't look the way you wanted.  I learned the hard way that it doesn't matter if soap is pretty, or well sculpted or just plain ugly.  It's all about whether or not it's a good soap.  So if it makes your skin feel great, you've done a good job!  This advice might not hold up from a business standpoint, when you are selling soap for a living.  But, if you have a great soap that looks funny, give it a name that is funnier still, and just might have a winner!  Just spreading my bit of soapy love for the day. LOL!
> PS  Will you be posting picture updates?


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I will post some pics soon!


----------



## runnerchicki

Soulboy1973 said:


> Here it is in the mould. Sorry for the rubbish pictureView attachment 42121


Very nice!


----------



## Soulboy1973

Ok It couldn’t wait much longer and have cut my first drop swirl soap there is a picture further up the thread showing it in the mould. Here is the full reveal. I know to a lot of experienced soapers it may be old hat but I am delighted with it for a first successful soap. I want to thank all the lovely members who helped me to get to here you are all great and very much appreciated


----------



## amd

I can't remember what was on my to do list for last week, so I can't report back if I accomplished it or not. Yes, I could go back through the posts and look but it's much less work to assume that I DID finish that list and move on to this week.

This week:
Third time's the charm for the mini drop swirl challenge.
One fudge brownie soap
and a partridge in a pear tree.
In all seriousness, if I get those two soaps made I'll be good for the week. But first... dishes. And impatiently checking the shampoo bars that I made last night. It's ridiculous that I can wait 4-6 weeks for soap with no problem, but 7 days for shampoo bars to dry out is about killing me! I find excuses just to go to the basement so I can stop and fondle them. I'm 100% certain that it's more to do with how professional they look from being pressed rather than glopped into a cavity mold.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Despite murmurings on another thread that i would be doing a fancy swirl, I took the easier route of trying out out my new Black Currant Tea fragrance from Candle Science.  Gosh it smells good!  Unfortunately it does discolour though, so fingers crossed on this puppy - coloured with purple mica, TD and FO added in half, then the other half with May Chang and TD.  Poured half the purple on the bottom, ITP swirl of both for the centre, and then poured the white on top.  I so wish yummy fragrances didn't discolour.


----------



## Kari Howie

amd said:


> I can't remember what was on my to do list for last week, so I can't report back if I accomplished it or not. Yes, I could go back through the posts and look but it's much less work to assume that I DID finish that list and move on to this week.
> 
> This week:
> Third time's the charm for the mini drop swirl challenge.
> One fudge brownie soap
> and a partridge in a pear tree.
> In all seriousness, if I get those two soaps made I'll be good for the week. But first... dishes. And impatiently checking the shampoo bars that I made last night. It's ridiculous that I can wait 4-6 weeks for soap with no problem, but 7 days for shampoo bars to dry out is about killing me! I find excuses just to go to the basement so I can stop and fondle them. I'm 100% certain that it's more to do with how professional they look from being pressed rather than glopped into a cavity mold.


You crack me up!


----------



## bookreader451

I totally get that.  I could make brown soap for the next year.


----------



## Kari Howie

bookreader451 said:


> I totally get that.  I could make brown soap for the next year.


----------



## runnerchicki

Soulboy1973 said:


> Ok It couldn’t wait much longer and have cut my first drop swirl soap there is a picture further up the thread showing it in the mould. Here is the full reveal. I know to a lot of experienced soapers it may be old hat but I am delighted with it for a first successful soap. I want to thank all the lovely members who helped me to get to here you are all great and very much appreciatedView attachment 42155


Looks great! 



KiwiMoose said:


> Despite murmurings on another thread that i would be doing a fancy swirl, I took the easier route of trying out out my new Black Currant Tea fragrance from Candle Science.  Gosh it smells good!  Unfortunately it does discolour though, so fingers crossed on this puppy - coloured with purple mica, TD and FO added in half, then the other half with May Chang and TD.  Poured half the purple on the bottom, ITP swirl of both for the centre, and then poured the white on top.  I so wish yummy fragrances didn't discolour.
> View attachment 42159



Very pretty top!  That scent sounds like my "style" - hopefully it doesn't discolor too much.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Nanette said:


> I stalked the soap forum......switched around the cooling/airflow in the curing bedroom...stared at my soaps..wished I had more....need to make more.


Aw, you got it BA-A-A-D, lady. And that's good!


----------



## KiwiMoose

So here’s my dreadfully discolouring FO (Blackcurrant Tea by Candle Science) used in my soap with bright violet mica. Just cut. It may discolour even more yet. It seems the mica was completely enveloped my the FO. However, the last pic is a bit of ungelled soap dough with an off cut of the gelled soap - I’m so glad I gelled coz that looks like calf poo!


----------



## runnerchicki

KiwiMoose said:


> So here’s my dreadfully discolouring FO (Blackcurrant Tea by Candle Science) used in my soap with bright violet mica. Just cut. It may discolour even more yet. It seems the mica was completely enveloped my the FO. However, the last pic is a bit of ungelled soap dough with an off cut of the gelled soap - I’m so glad I gelled coz that looks like calf poo!
> View attachment 42172
> View attachment 42173
> View attachment 42174


I think the purple soaps look very pretty 

I haven't posted any pics of my soaps because everything I made recently has all been one color soaps.  I needed a confidence boost lol and my attempts at swirls had me frustrated. I did do a batch with little cactus embeds a few weeks ago that turned out pretty. Cut them thick so I didn't chop the cacti and they are going to need a few more weeks to cure I think. The embeds are CP and I had to wait days to get them out of the mold neatly.


----------



## KiwiMoose

They look cute @runnerchicki .

The purple looks better on screen than it does in real life.  It's more of a blue-grey colour.


----------



## newlee

I'm going to make a soap with 10% castor, 45% OO, 45% lard and let it cure for 6 months to see what I get. I suppose it would be really creamy.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

KiwiMoose said:


> The purple looks better on screen than it does in real life. It's more of a blue-grey colour.



it will be interesting to see how much more it discolors. it is actually very pretty now, love your design


----------



## Liesel Atwood

Soulboy1973 said:


> Ok It couldn’t wait much longer and have cut my first drop swirl soap there is a picture further up the thread showing it in the mould. Here is the full reveal. I know to a lot of experienced soapers it may be old hat but I am delighted with it for a first successful soap. I want to thank all the lovely members who helped me to get to here you are all great and very much appreciatedView attachment 42155


That is a beautiful soap!  You certainly did a great job....looks like you've been doing it "forever"!  Excited to see your next soap!


----------



## Liesel Atwood

bookreader451 said:


> peppermint tingles the nethers   makes for a fun morning shower.


LOL!  You make me laugh! I've never heard it put quite like that before, but it's true.  Still, peppermint is such a nice scent for showering with!


----------



## Liesel Atwood

Derpina Bubbles said:


> I cleaned 200 and eleventy million soap utensils, pots, pans and bowls.  I may have fudged the numbers there. I think there was more. Felt like it anyway .  Cleaning up because the Mother-In-Law is coming to stay. She will be doing her not so subtle inspection. Kill. Me. Now.


Oh, I sympathize with you on the 200 and eleventy million soap dishes!  Cleaning up is the worst for me too.  I tried dousing everything with vinegar and cleaning up the next day.  Everything was covered in a sticky slime....almost like peel off adhesive that is used to stick new credit cards onto the paper.  Has that ever happened to you?


----------



## Dawni

Liesel Atwood said:


> Oh, I sympathize with you on the 200 and eleventy million soap dishes!  Cleaning up is the worst for me too.  I tried dousing everything with vinegar and cleaning up the next day.  Everything was covered in a sticky slime....almost like peel off adhesive that is used to stick new credit cards onto the paper.  Has that ever happened to you?


When I CP, which is rarely, I leave the dishes for weeks lol then it's easier to clean. HP dishes are a breeze hehehe

Absolutely no soapy thing done today pfft.


----------



## Soulboy1973

Liesel Atwood said:


> That is a beautiful soap!  You certainly did a great job....looks like you've been doing it "forever"!  Excited to see your next soap!


Thank you so much for the kind words.


----------



## sirtim100

No soaping, nothing, just work, work, work...

Life loses all purpose...

Did some "window shopping" though: overwhelming desire, in the basket, guilt, out the basket, overwhelming desire, in the basket, guilt, out the basket, overwhelming desire, in the ....


----------



## linne1gi

Not exactly soaping, I made a couple of after bath body sprays - one with pumpkin bourbon fragrance and one with African Musk fragrance.  I also made some solid salt scrub bars.  It was fun.


----------



## SoapingWet

Liesel Atwood said:


> Oh, I sympathize with you on the 200 and eleventy million soap dishes!  Cleaning up is the worst for me too.  I tried dousing everything with vinegar and cleaning up the next day.  Everything was covered in a sticky slime....almost like peel off adhesive that is used to stick new credit cards onto the paper.  Has that ever happened to you?



I've always thought it was ironic that I use soap to clean soap batter off the soapmaking equipment.  The wand spray head in our sink is pretty powerful though and that really helps.  I just blast everything off with hot water and give it a wipe down with a soapy rag that I suds up with a salt bar, that cuts through everything.  Still doesn't change the fact that I'm cleaning off a gazillion things at the end of the night....


----------



## SoapingWet

My partner's ex-MIL asked for a bunch of bars to hand out to the staff at the hospital so we packaged up a variety of bars last night for her to bring today.  Hopefully the nurses like them! 

I watched as my partner did a bunch of work on our website.  Currently trying to figure out how to fix our site redirect.  It is supposed to be set up to redirect from XXXXXsoapcompanyname.co to XXXXXXlocalareasoapcompany.co.....but so far we haven't been able to figure that out without crashing the whole site!  So if there are any webpage code savvy people out there who want to volunteer their advice I'd love to send some soap your way!!!

That's the extent of my soaping last night.  Going to do some research today on making body oils.  We've developed a few mixes that are really nice but I want to look into stretching their shelf life out, suspect that we'll end up adding ROE to the bottles to help with that. 

Have a happy soaping day friends!!!


----------



## SoapingWet

linne1gi said:


> Not exactly soaping, I made a couple of after bath body sprays - one with pumpkin bourbon fragrance and one with African Musk fragrance.  I also made some solid salt scrub bars.  It was fun.



That sounds delicious (pumpkin bourbon)!  Bath body sprays are on our list of things to take a shot at, along with in-shower lotion bars, shampoo, conditioner, scrubs, bombs, and about a million other things....Its a pretty long list.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Deleted by me


----------



## Dahila

Face wash using Isulex fantastic blend of surfacants with proteins and humectants ,    
Headache help combination of essential oils with Fractioned Coconut oil .


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

made my first 5# batch--plus it was GM. split it into 2 different molds with different colors and scents and gelled.  Cut one and about to cut the other one.  I actually had to use the heating pads on them. it was nice to get 2 batches done at once


----------



## KiwiMoose

My best fragrance ever is now in the oven CPOPping!  I combined all my favourite smells together to make a very 'KiwiMoose' smelling soap.  See recipe here: https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/conundrum-swirl-with-accelerating-fo-eos.76876/

And some pics of the top of the soap.  But honesty it could have been calf-poo green/brown and I would't care with the divine fragrance.


----------



## Liesel Atwood

SoapingWet said:


> I've always thought it was ironic that I use soap to clean soap batter off the soapmaking equipment.  The wand spray head in our sink is pretty powerful though and that really helps.  I just blast everything off with hot water and give it a wipe down with a soapy rag that I suds up with a salt bar, that cuts through everything.  Still doesn't change the fact that I'm cleaning off a gazillion things at the end of the night....


 You just gave me an idea....I can see myself now, taking my soap dishes outside and hosing them down with a power spray washer!  LOL!  I've tried wiping everything with paper towels as soon as I'm done soaping....and that helped a lot.  Unfortunately, we rarely buy paper towels so rags will have to do!  The other day, while cleaning up, I discovered soap that was left inside my piping tips.  It was solid so I pushed it out of the tips, and realized, to my amusement, that they looked like earplugs, all lined up on the counter!  LOL!


----------



## Loralye

Today I am packaging the last of my soaps and goodies for my big craft fair this weekend.  I will be demonstrating soap making on site in my big iron kettle!!  It's tons of fun, but rain is predicted!


----------



## Kari Howie

My soapy thing was paying $5.00 state tax on my puny sales. My CPA says I need to consider becoming a hobby. I give more away than I sell. It’s a bit sad, but I retired after 20 years active duty Air Force, then immediately went to work doing civilian anesthesia for 10 years then retired again. I don’t feel like working hard at a job again. I just want to have fun making soap!


----------



## Dawni

Cutting it real close with my challenge entry..... Soap is in the pot but I'm hoping it hardens up in time for me to cut n take pics.

I haven't soaped in more than a month. Hopefully all goes well....

Edit:
It didn't


----------



## KiwiMoose

Dawni said:


> Cutting it real close with my challenge entry..... Soap is in the pot but I'm hoping it hardens up in time for me to cut n take pics.
> 
> I haven't soaped in more than a month. Hopefully all goes well....
> 
> Edit:
> It didn't


Awwww - still usable though, so it's not wasted right?


----------



## Ladka

I made a batch of CP soap to use thawed sheep tallow. Added cocoa butter, olive oil and castor oil. Poured into individual molds and scented them individually (even jotted down the names of the scents used in individual mold). Also played with red and yellow ochre and a red and violet fluid colour. I've tried to learn about the composition but my search by its name (Soapy Lux) gave no useful hits :-(


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

KiwiMoose said:


> divine fragrance



I really wished I could smell this one--I have never smelled palmarosa and ylang/ylang every other day I like/dislike but I like the other scents


----------



## newlee

I made my "long term" (cure 6 months) soap as I call it-10% CO, 45% OO & lard. But it accelerated and turned solid within 30 seconds, my first time experiencing this. I've read this forum enough to know not to panic so I hurried and just put in the mold quickly.

The mica started out a beautiful purple until the lye hit it and then it morphed into an ugly brownish hue, yuck. I definitely think the mica accelerated the batter.  It was a tester I bought on Amazon-never again. Lucky this is for my use so no harm.

I added a raspberry lemonade fo & lemongrass eo so it smells good. I have yet to experience ricing, can't wait.

Update: Tested the soap today and it's surprisingly sudsy for a high conditioning soap (70 according to soapee.com). I expected some lather due to the castor oil but it was more than I anticipated. I expected it to be more like the Castille soap I made several months ago. But it's much better. May only wait 3 months to use it and in the light, the color is a very pastel lavender.


----------



## John Harris

Made my last 40-bar batch today.  Peppermint oatmeal.  Seems to have come out well.  It's all covered by a pillow and comforter now.  When I was pouring the soap, the peppermint was so strong it was stinging my eyes.
Now I am going to focus on much smaller batches - 9 and 10 bars.  I have some experimenting to do with some very old EOs and FOs.  I just can't throw them out; they cost me a fortune.  We'll see what happens.  I'll have to stock up on base oils again.


----------



## runnerchicki

Dawni said:


> Cutting it real close with my challenge entry..... Soap is in the pot but I'm hoping it hardens up in time for me to cut n take pics.
> 
> I haven't soaped in more than a month. Hopefully all goes well....
> 
> Edit:
> It didn't



It didn't go well? Or it didn't harden up? Report please!

Today I did a lather test for a bastille soap that I made three weeks ago: 82% olive oil, 15% coconut oil, 3% castor, and a 5% superfat. Scented with essential oil blend that is skin friendly. I *think* I used rice milk for half the water, but I didn't write that part down so I'm really bummed because the soap is amazing and I will have to guess when I try to duplicate it. It still needs to cure for a while but I cannot wait till it's ready. It feels so smooth, has a beautiful creamy color, and my hands are not dry at all after washing even though it is young. Next time I might bump up the OO and drop the CO a bit just to see how much difference it makes.


----------



## Dawni

KiwiMoose said:


> Awwww - still usable though, so it's not wasted right?


Nope, not wasted. One of the perks of HP in my opinion lol. I may have ended with weird blobs but it'll be perfectly usable 



runnerchicki said:


> It didn't go well? Or it didn't harden up? Report please!


Didn't go well as far as the challenge is concerned. It's soap.. And it did harden up and I cut it just now. Won't be able to enter it coz it looks nothing like how it's supposed to haha. I'll share pics later, and some observations.

I have time for another go, deadline is tomorrow around this time for me. Need to stash the kid somewhere hahaha


----------



## Kiti Williams

I made  dud loaf of soap for the challenge.  Sigh, I don't know what I am doing wrong!


----------



## Dawni

Kiti Williams said:


> I made  dud loaf of soap for the challenge.  Sigh, I don't know what I am doing wrong!


Mine didn't go as planned either.. Post your recipe n procedure, we'll all try n figure it out


----------



## geniash

Had a chance to make couple soaps today: Calendula with olive oil infused with calendula, layered Rainbow, and first ever butterfly embed (link) in a regular loaf of patchouli soap. Why is it always so hard to wait to cut them?


----------



## Bann51

Did two HP soaps last night. One was a rebatch which was previously a CP soap. When I first did that one I realized, through resarch at this forum, that it I might have reached false trace. So I rebatched it. I was very happy with how it turned out. I'll post in the gallery tomorrow. I've got two more HP soap to do today. I mostly do CP, but I'm really liking HP!


----------



## amd

I made labels and packaged half of the soaps last night. I'll finish the rest tonight, and then a friend is coming over to sage the heck out of my soap dungeon. I have some seriously bad gremlins making camp in there and they need to leave. I also have soap dishes to do. Then I'll be crossing my fingers that the sage did its job and making soap this weekend.

The Soap List:
Fudge Brownie (quit laughing, I swear I'm going to make it this time!)
Pine Tar
Castile (I made an experimental batch 5 or 6 months ago that has a waiting list for when it comes off the cure, so I need to get a second batch put up)
Random soap (whatever I feel like making)


----------



## Dawni

Dawni said:


> I have time for another go, deadline is tomorrow around this time for me. Need to stash the kid somewhere hahaha


Eh? Soap is made. Not much better than the first try. No time for another go. If I get drops I'll enter otherwise I'll show off my mistakes lol


----------



## KDP

geniash said:


> Had a chance to make couple soaps today: Calendula with olive oil infused with calendula, layered Rainbow, and first ever butterfly embed (link) in a regular loaf of patchouli soap. Why is it always so hard to wait to cut them?


Is the butterfly mold...large...as in it can be a stand alone soap...or more made for embeds? Thanks


----------



## Karmic

I had a 12 hour overnight shift last night and then couldn't go to sleep when I got home because I had to take the girl spawn to school then pick her back up at 10am for a dr's appointment so what did I do for the 3 hours between so I wouldn't fall asleep and forget to get her?







Test batch intentionally working with a discoloring FO (Nurture's High Priest) and decided to try out a hanger swirl while I was at it. Mica's are Shimmer Gold (also from Nurture) and Steelworks from Mad Micas.  It was gelling wonderfully when I got home from the appointment but now that I've had my nap I'm trying to leave it be to do it's thing. I'm so nosy about my soaps in the mold.

My house smells amazing this is the best hobby ever


----------



## geniash

KDP said:


> Is the butterfly mold...large...as in it can be a stand alone soap...or more made for embeds? Thanks


It's probably made for an embed, or maybe small bar of soap, such as for a guest. Here is a picture, scale on the grid is 1":


----------



## KDP

geniash said:


> It's probably made for an embed, or maybe small bar of soap, such as for a guest. Here is a picture, scale on the grid is 1":


Great! Thank you!


----------



## CatahoulaBubble

I finalized my own custom fragrance and made the very first batch of soap with it. I'm hoping the scent carries through and lasts well in my soap. I've had a lot of interest in it since I mentioned the idea. I got the inspiration from both the current political climate and a cocktail. 

I can't wait to cut into it tomorrow.


----------



## Ladka

First thing this morning, I cut the soap I had poured into a smallish container about 30 hours ago. I tried to make a coloured layer on top and even dropped some droplets of batter from a height I thought would be big enough but was not to make any perceptible drop. Initial lesson learned.

Other bars are taken out of moulds and drying on the counter. I used different FO's for each mould to test them. In fact, primarily I was trying to cover the sheepish smell of my very old frozen sheep tallow. All FO's did it, and the bars from the container where I used no FO still retain some of its smell. Luckily it is diminishing.

My (near) future plan: soap from pig leaf fat I've already rendered.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

I made a double batch of Lilac and one of Fairy Gardens--I screwed up the fairy gardens though when I cut this morning it was crumbly--I thought I hadn't used enough of one of the oils but wasnt sure--now I am sure. I had planned on being done making soap for the year   I am going to remake it and I am done.  Now off to market!!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

CatahoulaBubble said:


> I finalized my own custom fragrance and made the very first batch of soap with it.


That's quite an acccomplishment! Good for you! Crossing fingers it lasts!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Ladka said:


> My (near) future plan: soap from pig leaf fat I've already rendered.


I'm jealous... I've always wanted to use leaf lard to make my "Hog Wash" LS but, alas, it's quite pricey compared to store bought. Never quite managed to spend big for once! LOL


----------



## Ladka

Excuse me, what type of liquid soap is "Hog Wash" LS?


----------



## bookreader451

I did my first lye solution MB and planed and beveled the soap I made last weekend. Have a party at 6 so I won't get to use any of my new FOs until tomorrow.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I finally made individual anchor embeds for a soap I’ve been planning to make for months.  It’s now the last weekend I have to get the soap made in time for Christmas gifting to the Navy veterans in the family.  I still haven’t decide how I’m going to make the base soap.  My options are a slab mold that I would have to hand cut, individual square bar molds or individual (thin) rectangular bar molds.  The individual molds would be easier, but the slab mold would let me make bigger, thicker rectangles.  I’m also still contemplating the idea of making them soap on a rope.  I think I have to decide all this very soon.


----------



## Dawni

@Mobjack Bay soap on a rope with anchor embeds would be brilliant for Navy veterans.. You could use one of their knots too!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Dawni said:


> @Mobjack Bay soap on a rope with anchor embeds would be brilliant for Navy veterans.. You could use one of their knots too!


I’m so old that I even have a book on how to tie knots.  I’m thinking I should stick straws into the soap after it firms up a little in order to make the holes, but I can imagine there are multiple ways for that to go wrong.  I also need to decide on a unisex scent since I’m giving them to three men and two women.  Sooooo many decisions!


----------



## sirtim100

My normal job, the one that finances my soap habit, is taking up so much time these days that all I do is look up at my soap racks, full of badly sliced slabs of bubbly bliss, and dream...

Got a call from a friend whose friend in Barcelona wants me to send her some bars. She likes what I do, and as the stuff I've made so far has not exploded, melted holes in the floor, produced buboes, stripped the skin off my guinea pig (me) or turned into a malignant and highly intelligent slime, I might just gift her a bar or two. 

That's sort of soapy

Happy soaping, everyone


----------



## cmzaha

I did not really make soap today, but hubby and I had a bit of a soap related adventure.
We decided to hop a bus to China Town in LA looking for Kojic Acid soap (skin lightening). People are always asking for some so I thought I might look for some and test it, although I did not have a lot of high hopes in finding it and I did not. It was also nowhere to be found in the beauty/cosmetic district either. Then we caught the gold line train and bus home. It was really a fun day and no stress of driving and paying for parking in LA. Next time I stock up on shea we are taking a fold-up cart and going the same way.  Although when I do a shea run I usually get metered parking in front of the store.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Ladka said:


> Excuse me, what type of liquid soap is "Hog Wash" LS?


Hiya Ladka!
It's a family & friends favorite hair & body shampoo made with 50/50 lard & PKO (Palm Kernel Oil). Usually scented with peppermint EO. After trying it, my grandson asked, _"Can I have some more of that piggy soap?"_ LOL


----------



## DKing

I made my first soap in what feels like forever, after coming down with a bit of a virus last week and not feeling up to anything.  Tried to keep it fairly natural today.  Goat milk with some tea tree and litsea, and coloured with some indigo and french pink clay and a little td....I did put the lightest touch of biodegradable sprinkles on top just because I have it and haven't used it yet.  Put it in the fridge to prevent gel even though my colourants would have probably benefited from gel.  Basic in the pot swirl.  I will do something more challenging this coming week.


----------



## Kari Howie

geniash said:


> Had a chance to make couple soaps today: Calendula with olive oil infused with calendula, layered Rainbow, and first ever butterfly embed (link) in a regular loaf of patchouli soap. Why is it always so hard to wait to cut them?


LOL! My husband told me I’m like a kid on Christmas!


----------



## Amonik

Gave some soaps away, surely that counts... I think my bout of soapmania is over, instead I’ve got a new sourdough starter.


----------



## bookreader451

I used my new TS mold for a men’s bar.  Have lots of lady soap for Christmas gifts but nothing for the men in my life.


----------



## msunnerstood

The only soapy thing I did today was to put together a gift bag for my future daughter in law. she loves one of the fragrances I have so I gave her a soap, a lotion and a sugar scrub in that fragrance.


----------



## Millie

Good ol' batch of "Patchouli, Patchouli & Patchouli!", and a batch of Peppermint & Eucalyptus. The house smells so good! Love the days I get to make my favorites!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I made my first pipe divider swirl soap in a little 6” square slab mold.  The pipes are small and maybe the batter was a little too thick, but the tops are pretty. I’m guessing the soap didn’t make it to the lines I will cut on.  I think I used a skewer.  Should I have used something bigger, like a chopstick, to do the swirling?


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

very pretty but I am not quite sure what you are talking about with the soap not making it to the lines?? I would love to see the cut


----------



## bookreader451

Mobjack Bay said:


> I made my first pipe divider swirl soap in a little 6” square slab mold.  The pipes are small and maybe the batter was a little too thick, but the tops are pretty. I’m guessing the soap didn’t make it to the lines I will cut on.  I think I used a skewer.  Should I have used something bigger, like a chopstick, to do the swirling?




That is something I want to try.  I haven't made any slabs yet because I am afraid of botching the cutting.  I figured I would made a slab out of one of the bazillion boxes I have.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Marilyn Norgart said:


> very pretty but I am not quite sure what you are talking about with the soap not making it to the lines?? I would love to see the cut


I’m wondering if the soap on the inside of the bars was moved out enough from the vertical center lines of the bars to show up at the edges of the bars when I cut them. 


bookreader451 said:


> That is something I want to try.  I haven't made any slabs yet because I am afraid of botching the cutting.


 my fear, too!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Mobjack Bay said:


> show up at the edges of the bars when I cut them.



gotcha. I have always wanted to try that swirl--the only thing I have done with my slab is column pours.  cant wait to see pics of cuts

I just finished my last market soap--hope it turns out this time!!  now I am thinking of how to make baskets for sale--I have quite a few fruity soaps so am planning on making a fruit basket and then a unicorn type basket--thinking of putting them in a basket without a handle and tying a big ribbon across the top


----------



## Mobjack Bay

It always takes me about 3 tries (or is that 7 tries ) to get a soap close to what I planned.  This is the first time I tried putting embeds on the top of batter in a slab mold. I worked about 10F degrees warmer than usual so the embeds wouldn’t sink and now the top of the white base batter is not going to be as smooth as I hoped.  I also lost some of the side points on the anchor.  It wasn’t until after I took all of them out of the mold that it occurred to me that I could’ve put the mold in the freezer .   Learning, learning, learning!





I also used RBO in this recipe for the first time and now I’m thinking that the extra palmitic and stearic FAs in RBO compared with OO or HO Sun gave this recipe a little extra oomph.  Despite using 35% lye, the soap is going through gel, which is very unusual for this recipe.


----------



## runnerchicki

Mobjack Bay said:


> I made my first pipe divider swirl soap in a little 6” square slab mold.  The pipes are small and maybe the batter was a little too thick, but the tops are pretty. I’m guessing the soap didn’t make it to the lines I will cut on.  I think I used a skewer.  Should I have used something bigger, like a chopstick, to do the swirling?
> 
> View attachment 42261


I have no suggestions on the technique having never tried it myself - I just want to clap for those soaps! SO pretty!


Mobjack Bay said:


> It always takes me about 3 tries (or is that 7 tries ) to get a soap close to what I planned.  This is the first time I tried putting embeds on the top of batter in a slab mold. I worked about 10F degrees warmer than usual so the embeds wouldn’t sink and now the top of the white base batter is not going to be as smooth as I hoped.  I also lost some of the side points on the anchor.  It wasn’t until after I took all of them out of the mold that it occurred to me that I could’ve put the mold in the freezer .   Learning, learning, learning!
> 
> View attachment 42270
> 
> 
> I also used RBO in this recipe for the first time and now I’m thinking that the extra palmitic and stearic FAs in RBO compared with OO or HO Sun gave this recipe a little extra oomph.  Despite using 35% lye, the soap is going through gel, which is very unusual for this recipe.


Um .. all I see is perfection. 

I'm one week from a work trip out of state. Two weeks from closing on my house, and then the moving starts. So the only soapy thing I have been able to do is stare at my supplies and equipment that still need to be packed and think about how long it will be before the craziness dies down enough for me to make soap again.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Snow day here... so I made *Tub Teas* and _*Soy Wax Cuticle Balm*_ just because. Haha. I also started inventory... Herbs, EOs, FOs... I need to make stuff just to use up what I have on hand and to fulfill "promises".  heh heh.


----------



## Ashleigh

I spent the last couple days shrinkwrapping and labelling a couple hundred bars of soap for fall craft fairs. I keep finding boxes of soap tucked away that I forgot about  I'm finally getting the hang of the heat gun!


----------



## Mtn5ro

I cut my charcoal green tea infused soap and unmolded my calendula infused soap. Still new,  acceleration is a beast.


----------



## Kari Howie

I made melt and pour soap for the very first time. I needed something fast for my church’s Fall Festival tomorrow. I used a chartreuse green that made the soap look like anti-freeze, so cool for Halloween. I also added Mm’s “Glow Green” for the glow in the dark. I used “Cotton Candy” FO with vanilla stabilizer for one batch. Then “Grapefruit Bellini” without vanilla stabilizer (didn’t need it) for the other batch. Today the grapefruit smells like celery and the C. Candy just smells. I wish I would’ve started way earlier and done CP.


----------



## Adobehead

Millie said:


> "Patchouli, Patchouli & Patchouli!"


Yes! yes! yes!  a girl after my own heart!


----------



## Dawni

No soapy thing today.. 

I did restock on lavender-lemon lotion bars though. Mom's friends love em.


----------



## cmzaha

No soap again today. I tweaked my deodorant sticks once again. They work well but can not get past the melty, so I am adding in some Zinc Ricinoleate. Hopefully it will toughen them up just enough at a low percentage since it is pricey. Back too taking of labels and re-labeling or adding on a little label. That would be a tad tacky but I just might do it this time.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

i unmolded my second "last batch" of unicorn soaps got 2 out of 6 that didn't break---not a good way to end my soaping for the year but I WILL NOT try again.



Dawni said:


> I did restock on lavender-lemon lotion bars though. Mom's friends love em



thanks for this Dawni--you posted t the perfect time for me.  I was planning on making lavender lotion bars this afternoon, these saw amazing.  can i ask the ratio you use? i will be using either lemongrass or litsea


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Mtn5ro said:


> I cut my charcoal green tea infused soap and unmolded my calendula infused soap. Still new,  acceleration is a beast.


Great job on the soaps!


----------



## amd

I did soap dishes. Still waiting for the sage smoke to clear in the soap dungeon. 

Son came to me with a request - normally he hogs all of my DB bars, but knowing I was almost out (at that time, I am out now) he was trying to extend the life of his DB bar by smooshing* it together with another soap I had made. *Smooshing in this case is just setting the bars on top of each other when they are wet until they form a single bar. There were no soaps harmed in the making of his experiment* He said he really liked the two scents together and asked me to make a batch of DB and NG's Werewolf mixed. I'm totally on board, but not sure what to call it... Dragonsbane? Lupin Breath? Furry Scales? Magic Sauce?

I think tonight I will make the castile soap because that will be ok to sit in mold for a few days while I am out of town.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Mtn5ro said:


> I cut my charcoal green tea infused soap and unmolded my calendula infused soap. Still new,  acceleration is a beast.


Awesome soapies ya got there Mtn5ro!

@amd Dragonsbane


----------



## Dawni

Marilyn Norgart said:


> thanks for this Dawni--you posted t the perfect time for me.  I was planning on making lavender lotion bars this afternoon, these saw amazing.  can i ask the ratio you use? i will be using either lemongrass or litsea


I'm very light handed with EOs and I don't use FOs. You might need more 

This batch was only 300g total, and I didn't bother with weights coz the amounts are miniscule. 9 drops lavender and 6 drops lemon, so 3 drops lavender and 2 drops lemon per 100 grams hehehe. The lemon I have is quite strong compared to the lavender so I used less.


----------



## tspin

Hello,
This is my first post and I am so excited to share my rently learn swirl in melt and pour. I am still trying to perfect it and learning how to cut correctly.

Meant recently learned


----------



## Nanette

Mtn5ro said:


> I cut my charcoal green tea infused soap and unmolded my calendula infused soap. Still new,  acceleration is a beast.


Oh jeeze...those are Outstanding soaps!!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Dawni said:


> The lemon I have is quite strong compared to the lavender so I used less.



I am not a fan of lavender but its ok mixed--maybe I will just do half and half--I only make 4 bars at  a time.  thanks Dawni!!! on second thought I will do the 3-2 parts, I need to keep reminding myself it isn't for me


----------



## La Bamba

I’m very new to all this so I’m still collecting ingredients and equipment!
Today my high precision scales arrived - accurate to 0.001g. I really hope that’s accurate enough!
I’m spending probably way too much thinking about what there’s going to be a market for. 
I’m particularly tickled by the idea of natural deodorants. There’s definitely a market for those here in the uk. 
I trained as an aromatherapist a long time ago so I’ve been re-reading my books. 
For some reason I’m wracked with anxiety about not being able to create great eo blends. I guess I just have to try different blends and see which ones work?


----------



## MarnieSoapien

I made a batch of Cherry scented soap and did a wall pour using red iron oxide, TD and yellow mica. Can't wait to cut it tomorrow!


----------



## Kiti Williams

Mtn5ro said:


> I cut my charcoal green tea infused soap and unmolded my calendula infused soap. Still new,  acceleration is a beast.




  OMG!  Those are so wonderful!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

I haven't done anything except make a few soapy purchases but find myself stalling--maybe I need a nap or the sun to come out.  I want to felt a couple soaps today and make some more bubble bars. and my labels are coming today  YAHOO so I can finish labeling. I want to try bath bombs also (I have only tried once with a kit and they were real bad--I think this is why I am stalling cuz once I get the other things done that's next)


----------



## Zany_in_CO

tspin said:


> Meant recently learned


_*@tspin*_ Nicely done! Pretty soaps. TIP: If you look at the bottom of your post #13,902 there's an "Edit" button you can use to change something. Easy peasy. 

ETA: Forgot to mention... it's only available for 24 hours. 



Marilyn Norgart said:


> thanks for this Dawni--you posted t the perfect time for me.  I was planning on making lavender lotion bars this afternoon, these saw amazing.  can i ask the ratio you use? i will be using either lemongrass or litsea


Not Dawni, but i checked _*www.eocalc.com*_ and it came up with this rosemary/lavender/litsea blend that I think would be lovely in a lotion bar -- plus she gives you safe usage rates for the size of the batch you are making:

*https://www.eocalc.com/blends/flourish/*


----------



## Dawni

Zany_in_CO said:


> Not Dawni, but i checked _*www.eocalc.com*_ and it came up with this rosemary/lavender/litsea blend that I think would be lovely in a lotion bar -- plus she gives you safe usage rates for the size of the batch you are making:
> 
> *https://www.eocalc.com/blends/flourish/*


I saw something similar to this and wanted to try it.. But I've been reading conflicting info on Rosemary EO. Since I use my lotion bars (I still breastfeed) and my baby uses them too I figured I'd stay away from it for now.

No soapy thing today until Sunday for sure.. I'm out of town for All Soul's Day.


----------



## Ashleigh

Thanks to the help of my parents, I have finished shrinkwrapping and labelling almost all soaps for Saturday's market. I think they secretly enjoy the shrinkwrapping process. I had planned to make a few batches of lip balms and bubblebath dough but accidentally took a long nap instead.


----------



## MarnieSoapien

I used a cherry FO and did a wall pour. I'm still trying to find a design I like for the cherry FO. Maybe a ITP swirl or a hanger swirl? The wall pour looks like tree rings to me


----------



## Denise Mn

tspin said:


> View attachment 42288
> Hello,
> This is my first post and I am so excited to share my rently learn swirl in melt and pour. I am still trying to perfect it and learning how to cut correctly.


That is gorgeous


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Zany_in_CO said:


> Not Dawni, but i checked _*www.eocalc.com*_ and it came up with this rosemary/lavender/litsea blend that I think would be lovely in a lotion bar -- plus she gives you safe usage rates for the size of the batch you are making:
> 
> *https://www.eocalc.com/blends/flourish/*



Thanks Zany--that does sound like a nice blend--Rosemary is very nice mixed with stuff as is Basil--too much by themselves though.  I will definitely check out that link.  and thanks for the heads up that you could only edit for 24 hours--I never knew that



MarnieSoapien said:


> I used a cherry FO and did a wall pour. I'm still trying to find a design I like for the cherry FO.



I really like that pour but I am wondering if you switched the colors up a bit??  maybe instead of the yellow if you would maybe mix your red with a bit of black to make it darker so you would have two shades of red


----------



## Martha

Made 2 batches of ombre soap. It's my first attempt at it and so far so good. Looking forward to cutting it!

Also considering getting another mold and wanted thoughts or suggestions. I'm looking at acrylic molds that are long and tall, but can't seem to decide on which option of sizes. There's one that's 3" wide and 3.5" tall and another that's 3.5" wide and 3" tall. The length is either 12 or 18". What is the benefit of having it taller than wide or vice versa?


----------



## sirtim100

After 10 solid days translating instruction manuals for rail tamping machinery, the time came to make a decision: douse the computer in lighter fuel, set fire to it, and dance around the flames, or make soap...

I made soap. Did some lurking on this brilliant forum and found advice, warnings, how-tos and other stuff on making some chocolate soap. And I did. 100% cocoa powder, a touch of chocolate FO and lots of love, and it's sitting happily in its mould, smelling like a box of chocolates.

Did me a lot of good. That's one of the things I love about soapmaking, it gets you back in touch with the world. And the computer is not on fire (yet).

Happy soaping, everyone


----------



## tspin

Thank you Denise❣

Thank you Zany.


----------



## MarnieSoapien

Marilyn Norgart said:


> I really like that pour but I am wondering if you switched the colors up a bit??  maybe instead of the yellow if you would maybe mix your red with a bit of black to make it darker so you would have two shades of red



I see what you're saying. Like Bing and Rainier? That would look good. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Kari Howie

Martha said:


> Made 2 batches of ombre soap. It's my first attempt at it and so far so good. Looking forward to cutting it!
> 
> Also considering getting another mold and wanted thoughts or suggestions. I'm looking at acrylic molds that are long and tall, but can't seem to decide on which option of sizes. There's one that's 3" wide and 3.5" tall and another that's 3.5" wide and 3" tall. The length is either 12 or 18". What is the benefit of having it taller than wide or vice versa?


Taller bars are easier to hold in your hand and therefore easier to use.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

wrapping 35 soaps and repacking everything for my market tomorrow--I made up a couple gift baskets--hopefully those will go over.....other than that I am just trying to find spots for all the soapy things--it seems i spent a good portion of my time re-arranging this stuff or buying more that I have to find a spot for


----------



## tspin

Good afternoon,
Here are two more that I made. I'm so excited. Anyone else use melt and pour. I really can't wait to start swirls in CP.

I agree with a taller bar vs. a wider bar. I just ordered dividers for my Acrilic mold. I have a small one tho for practice soaps.

I think too it may depend on how you will creat your design and how you cut it.

What I love about my Acrilic mold is you can see the soap and easy to take apart


----------



## Ladka

This morning I unmolded the lard+coconut oil 80:20 % soap I made yesterday evening. Love how it came out!


----------



## cmzaha

Ashleigh said:


> Thanks to the help of my parents, I have finished shrinkwrapping and labelling almost all soaps for Saturday's market. I think they secretly enjoy the shrinkwrapping process. I had planned to make a few batches of lip balms and bubblebath dough but accidentally took a long nap instead.


How does the bubblebath dough work out? I am thinking about making some for my Holiday market? I am in need of something different. Bubblescoops did not do well last year. 

I am going to try to get to a batch of Vanilla Lavender soap today after 2 batches of Lotion.


----------



## Ashleigh

cmzaha said:


> How does the bubblebath dough work out? I am thinking about making some for my Holiday market? I am in need of something different. Bubblescoops did not do well last year.
> 
> I am going to try to get to a batch of Vanilla Lavender soap today after 2 batches of Lotion.



@cmzaha  this is my first time making it, so I can't comment on how it will sell until after this weekend's market. It is a pain to make though, sooo sticky. I found it really difficult to scrape the sides of the bowl to incorporate the powder. I did try to masterbatch this and that could have contributed to my problems. I made 7 different colours/scents. It has to sit for 24 hours and should become more workable so i'll need to knead it a bit tonight before packaging for any colour that didn't mix in. I can let you know if they draw interest at the sale after this weekend.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

sirtim100 said:


> ...
> the time came to make a decision: douse the computer in lighter fuel, set fire to it, and dance around the flames, or make soap...


I vote for option #1.  Just one of those days, folks.


----------



## cmzaha

Ashleigh said:


> @cmzaha  this is my first time making it, so I can't comment on how it will sell until after this weekend's market. It is a pain to make though, sooo sticky. I found it really difficult to scrape the sides of the bowl to incorporate the powder. I did try to masterbatch this and that could have contributed to my problems. I made 7 different colours/scents. It has to sit for 24 hours and should become more workable so i'll need to knead it a bit tonight before packaging for any colour that didn't mix in. I can let you know if they draw interest at the sale after this weekend.


I would love an update.


----------



## Ashleigh

Test sheet for my lip balm labels printed perfectly so I went ahead and printed out all my labels. Turns out I put the labels in the printer backwards and of course I didn't look at the printouts until after I printed them all. There's no salvaging them. Craft sale tomorrow and those were my last sheets


----------



## KiwiMoose

Poured my attempt at doing an Eve's garden type swirl.  It might need two days in the mold before cutting as it looks like it might be a bit of a softee with 45% OO in it.  Will upload pics when it's cut.


----------



## MarnieSoapien

@tspin Your soaps are gorgeous!! Well done!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Ashleigh said:


> Turns out I put the labels in the printer backwards and of course I didn't look at the printouts until after I printed them all. There's no salvaging them. Craft sale tomorrow and those were my last sheets


Wait a minute! If you did as I have done and printed on the wrong side of the sheets, that peels off when you apply them. Just put the sheets back in with the good side up and print again.


----------



## KDP

tspin said:


> Good afternoon,
> Here are two more that I made. I'm so excited. Anyone else use melt and pour. I really can't wait to start swirls in CP.
> 
> I agree with a taller bar vs. a wider bar. I just ordered dividers for my Acrilic mold. I have a small one tho for practice soaps.
> 
> I think too it may depend on how you will creat your design and how you cut it.
> 
> What I love about my Acrilic mold is you can see the soap and easy to take apart


Beautiful! I especially love the red (my favorite color)!


----------



## Misschief

Zany_in_CO said:


> Wait a minute! If you did as I have done and printed on the wrong side of the sheets, that peels off when you apply them. Just put the sheets back in with the good side up and print again.


Or they were placed correct side up but wrong side facing in the printer. I've done that but only with a test sheet. Very frustrating!



Ashleigh said:


> Test sheet for my lip balm labels printed perfectly so I went ahead and printed out all my labels. Turns out I put the labels in the printer backwards and of course I didn't look at the printouts until after I printed them all. There's no salvaging them. Craft sale tomorrow and those were my last sheets


I know it won't help this time but, working in a print shop, what I do is print a test sheet any time you're putting paper in, any time you're about to hit print. It's better to waste one or two test sheets than to go ahead and print the whole batch wrong. So sorry this happened to you.


----------



## Mtn5ro

Loving the color thanks to modernsoapmaking, but what's with the oxidation? EO's lavender, geranium, bergamot, sprayed with 99% alcohol, covered & insulated in oven. Thoughts?


----------



## Martha

Here’s my first attempt at ombré. I have no idea how I got the blue “mountains “ in the corner, but I really like them. The spout on my ao gave zillions of little bubbles, which are highlighted by my using a wire cutter. Sigh. I will recut them with a knife or something that will minimize them.

I also think that I didn’t pour closely enough down the side of the mold, causing the ombré not to be horizontal when I straightened the mold. Even though it wasn’t even, I really like how they turned out. This is my first round of colored soap that I like. Yay.


----------



## runnerchicki

Martha said:


> Here’s my first attempt at ombré. I have no idea how I got the blue “mountains “ in the corner, but I really like them. The spout on my ao gave zillions of little bubbles, which are highlighted by my using a wire cutter. Sigh. I will recut them with a knife or something that will minimize them.
> 
> I also think that I didn’t pour closely enough down the side of the mold, causing the ombré not to be horizontal when I straightened the mold. Even though it wasn’t even, I really like how they turned out. This is my first round of colored soap that I like. Yay.


I think they are very, very pretty! Great job


----------



## KiwiMoose

@Martha - lovely!  I would like to try and ombre soap soon.

Meanwhile I cut my 'Eve's Garden' style soap to find that, yet again, I was too heavy handed with the amount of coloured soap versus white soap.  need to learn to be more minimalistic.  It doesn't look as I had planned, but I'm still happy with it, cos it looks pretty ( no glycerin rivers for once!).


----------



## Misschief

Does buying FOs count as something soapy?


----------



## Ashleigh

cmzaha said:


> I would love an update.



I sold a few today, there seemed to be lots of interest in them from the people that did stop at my booth. It was a good talking point with lots commenting that they had never heard of it before. That said, I didn't have much traffic today overall. It was a small sale, there was another soaper right beside the entrance and she did incredibly well catching people on the way in. I heard lots of 'oh, more soap' and walking right past. I was chatting with her later in the day, she said she has been there before and has repeat customers. I'm going to rearrange my booth tomorrow to feature my other bath products more to hopefully draw people in that otherwise might pass by if they already have bought soap.  None of her soaps had any packaging at all, not even a cigar band. So no ingredients or weights or protection from people grabbing and sniffing. 



Misschief said:


> Or they were placed correct side up but wrong side facing in the printer. I've done that but only with a test sheet. Very frustrating!



@Misschief is correct. Lesson learned, i'll always be printing a test sheet from now on and avoid packaging after midnight when i'm tired.I have more ordered and hoping they will come in by my next sale


----------



## tspin

Ashleigh, I'm so sorry to hear that. Super frustrating. 

Thank you all for the kind comments!

Kiwi,
Beautiful swirls


----------



## Mtn5ro

Martha said:


> Here’s my first attempt at ombré. I have no idea how I got the blue “mountains “ in the corner, but I really like them. The spout on my ao gave zillions of little bubbles, which are highlighted by my using a wire cutter. Sigh. I will recut them with a knife or something that will minimize them.
> 
> I also think that I didn’t pour closely enough down the side of the mold, causing the ombré not to be horizontal when I straightened the mold. Even though it wasn’t even, I really like how they turned out. This is my first round of colored soap that I like. Yay.


I love them and think the organic forms are beautiful,  good job.


----------



## Ladka

This morning I unmolded the lard+coconut oil+3 other oils soap, with 56 % lard and 12 % coconut oil I made yesterday evening. How much differently it behaved compared to lard:coconut  80:20!


----------



## tspin

Good morning, can someone tell me how to cut and paste others post that I am replying to. I hope that made sense

Hello,  I just realized how to reply to a specific post with the clip of the post above my reply.


----------



## Martha

Mtn5ro said:


> I love them and think the organic forms are beautiful,  good job.



Thank you!


----------



## Ashleigh

cmzaha said:


> I would love an update.



@cmzaha I do recommend the bubble doughs after all. I sold more of them today than soap. Kids would see the bright colours and come over, parents commented how they are good stocking stuffers and loved that it was something different they haven't seen before.


----------



## msunnerstood

I am finally make soap tonight. Its been a while


----------



## cmzaha

Ashleigh said:


> @cmzaha I do recommend the bubble doughs after all. I sold more of them today than soap. Kids would see the bright colours and come over, parents commented how they are good stocking stuffers and loved that it was something different they haven't seen before.


How did you package them. It is great to have kid stuff, they tend to drag over the parents!


----------



## zolveria

Have been mia for a while. Here are some new soap I created this year within the past 3 weeks. Being a nurse manager is taking alot of my life. Really deciding to move back to bedside cares.


----------



## Karmic

I gave my first soaps to some friends. Only 3 of them are lucky enough to get to try my soap 
Still it's exciting. I've been using two of my bars for about 2 weeks now and I'm liking it but I'm biased so it's always good to have an outside opinion


----------



## Zany_in_CO

zolveria said:


> Here are some new soap I created this year within the past 3 weeks.


What fun! Thanks for sharing! Heading over to Dunkin' Donuts now... hungry for a chocolate cake donut with icing & sprinkles!


----------



## Kari Howie

zolveria said:


> Have been mia for a while. Here are some new soap I created this year within the past 3 weeks. Being a nurse manager is taking alot of my life. Really deciding to move back to bedside cares.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> zolveria said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have been mia for a while. Here are some new soap I created this year within the past 3 weeks. Being a nurse manager is taking alot of my life. Really deciding to move back to bedside cares.
> 
> 
> 
> I love your soaps! They are beautiful and quite creative. I hope making soap helps you tune out the stress in your life that I know you must be feeling. I was an ICU nurse for several years, then became a CRNA in the Air Force. As an officer I had leadership responsibilities thrust upon me early on in my career. But we also had years of formal leadership training to go with it. Anyway, there’s nothing like bedside nursing although our current system tries its best to keep nurses away from the bedside with mountains of administrivia, EHRs, and countless committees. I know being a nurse manager is one of the most difficult jobs on the planet and oftentimes you feel like you have no real friends to turn to. Plus the healthcare system as a whole is a wreck. If you haven’t already, take a look at https://www.kevinmd.com  He curates a blog with articles by physicians and nurses that will resonate with you. After decades of extremely hard work and service to others, I’m so very glad I’m retired now. I pray you will find strength through God’s help to make it to that point also.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dawni

@zolveria the donuts look good enough to eat! And I love the frankensoaps hehe, so cute 

Soapy thing:
Reorganized my cured soaps in boxes. They were all just sitting together there inside, now the vegan ones are separate, the ones I'm keeping to check in the future are separate, the ones for random gifting are separate, and the ones for home use are separate.

I need to make soap for Christmas gifts......


----------



## Ashleigh

cmzaha said:


> How did you package them. It is great to have kid stuff, they tend to drag over the parents!



I packaged them in 4oz compostable plastic portion containers. I used neon pigments from Nurture Soap, so that definitely attracted the kids.


----------



## msunnerstood

Since Im not entering this months challenge, last night I mad my 4th and final attempt at last months challenge in HP.





Not exactly what I was going for but not bad either


----------



## Dawni

Definitely not bad @msunnerstood.. Quite cute, in fact. Reminds me of a cozy sweater.....


----------



## msunnerstood

Dawni said:


> Definitely not bad @msunnerstood.. Quite cute, in fact. Reminds me of a cozy sweater.....



Thanks and thats good because its a blended scent and I call it Cashmere & Blue Jeans lol


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

I made a batch of bath bombs   . only about half of them didn't crack in half--but I think I know what I did wrong.  it went much better than the kit I tried--haha they didn't grow out of the mold and get all pockey looking.  And I THINK I learned a few things!!!!  Now I need to go get some more BS to try again this morning.


----------



## GML

I made a batch of oat milk, oatmeal and carrot soap yesterday because I wanted to try out the kaolin clay and sodium lactate that arrived last week. The clay did seem to absorb a lot of the liquid after it cooked which made the batter quite stiff even after I added the yogurt and coconut milk, but I was able to pour the batter into the mold after added the sodium lactate.


----------



## Kari Howie

msunnerstood said:


> Since Im not entering this months challenge, last night I mad my 4th and final attempt at last months challenge in HP.
> 
> I think it turned out great! I love its patriotic colors.
> 
> View attachment 42387
> View attachment 42386
> 
> 
> Not exactly what I was going for but not bad either


----------



## sirtim100

Made a batch of oatmilk soap based on a recipe from Kiwimoose. 

Kitchen didn't go up in flames, it's in the mould and it's not trying to get out and attack the cat, so all's well.

And thanks, Kiwimoose


----------



## tspin

MarnieSoapien said:


> @tspin Your soaps are gorgeous!! Well done!


Thank you Marnie!


----------



## GML

sirtim100 said:


> Made a batch of oatmilk soap based on a recipe from Kiwimoose.
> 
> Kitchen didn't go up in flames, it's in the mould and it's not trying to get out and attack the cat, so all's well.
> 
> And thanks, Kiwimoose



I tried finding Kiwi's post regarding the recipe and cannot seem to locate?


----------



## sirtim100

She sent it to me. I don't like the idea of sending it myself, because it's her recipe, but I'm sure she'd send it to you. It works very well.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Marilyn Norgart said:


> I made a batch of bath bombs   . only about half of them didn't crack in half--but I think I know what I did wrong.  it went much better than the kit I tried--haha they didn't grow out of the mold and get all pockey looking.  And I THINK I learned a few things!!!!  Now I need to go get some more BS to try again this morning.


Hope you're not putting too much of that BS into your bombs!   Took me a few secs to figure out what you were talking about, lol!

And @sirtim100 and @GML I am happy to send it - did I send the whole recipe or just the link for the oat milk?  You can tag someone in your post by putting @ in front of their name : )


----------



## zolveria

This Is Cleopatra's Smile. It a honey and rose scented soap. One of my biggest selling scents. The soap dish i also make to coordinate with soaps


----------



## Ashleigh

My sister has a cold so I tried to make some shower steamers in a mooncake press. I thought if they were easy enough I could make them for the craft sale I have this weekend. I think I had it too wet because it kept sticking to the press. They're now in a somewhat mooncake shape with an ugly top drying on the counter. On the plus side they sound amazing!


----------



## Misschief

Ashleigh said:


> My sister has a cold so I tried to make some shower steamers in a mooncake press. I thought if they were easy enough I could make them for the craft sale I have this weekend. I think I had it too wet because it kept sticking to the press. They're now in a somewhat mooncake shape with an ugly top drying on the counter. On the plus side they sound amazing!


I have one customer who swears by my shower steamers. She buys them 8-10 at a time and uses them when she can't sleep because of her allergies. She's loves them!


----------



## Ashleigh

Misschief said:


> I have one customer who swears by my shower steamers. She buys them 8-10 at a time and uses them when she can't sleep because of her allergies. She's loves them!



May I ask if you just use menthol crystals, or do you add any EOs to them as well?


----------



## runnerchicki

msunnerstood said:


> Since Im not entering this months challenge, last night I mad my 4th and final attempt at last months challenge in HP.
> 
> View attachment 42387
> View attachment 42386
> 
> 
> Not exactly what I was going for but not bad either


I like these!

My soapy thing: I packed my soap up on Sunday (moving soon) and it took me forever because 1) I had to wrap it and label it and 2) I honestly did not realize how much soap I'd been making the last few months. Every time I thought I was finished I found more hiding in closets and cubbies. So I boxed up a ton of it to mail to my sister. She said she'd distribute it out to the rest of the family and some of her friends. I still have enough to keep myself in suds for a couple years. What is wrong with me lol.


----------



## Misschief

Ashleigh said:


> May I ask if you just use menthol crystals, or do you add any EOs to them as well?


I use menthol in all my shower steamers. Usually, I have 3 varieties - Menthol Eucalyptus, Menthol Lemon, and Menthol Orange. Last market, I sold out.


----------



## KiwiMoose

zolveria said:


> This Is Cleopatra's Smile. It a honey and rose scented soap. One of my biggest selling scents. The soap dish i also make to coordinate with soaps


Beautiful!  I had thought about doing a 'Turkish Delight' scented soap with Rose FO and Vanilla Buttercream FO.  Similar colours.


----------



## Ladka

I'm rendering leaf lard again. Just bought from the butcher's in the farmers market and immediately placed it in a pot and on low heat to render. I must admit I don't like the smell but the prospect of making lovely soap and playing with FO's makes it easier to put up with it.


----------



## sirtim100

KiwiMoose said:


> Hope you're not putting too much of that BS into your bombs!   Took me a few secs to figure out what you were talking about, lol!
> 
> And @sirtim100 and @GML I am happy to send it - did I send the whole recipe or just the link for the oat milk?  You can tag someone in your post by putting @ in front of their name : )



The whole shebang. The soap recipe in percentages and the link to the oatmilk recipe. Worked very well


----------



## SoapySuds

Measured my homemade giant soap mold and did some calculating.

Geez.

15x21.5x4 - that 4 is if it’s filled to the tippy top. When I first used it, I ended up doing 15ish lbs of oil, and it covered the bottom decently for a slab top down cut. That made about 50ish bars of soap and some small travel sizes, all cut with a steak knife. Poured my oil and lye solution too hot, had a hot mess, yet somehow, I was able to get it into the mold and have a slab. I have never soaped so fast in my life. 15lbs of potential soap on a stick in the shape of a bucket will do that. Those bars are fantastic, even a year later, and now I want to tackle my beast again, but with some major changes.

Now I have a soap slab cutter, no more angled cuts. It is marvelous engineering and works well. It is 17” wide and will accommodate my slab mold I want to make use of these fancy soap tools of mine. It took me a while to find a slab cutter that would accommodate my mold size.

If I fill the beast, at 3.5”, it is roughly 100+ 4 oz bars of soap. I know this recipe, it’s been tested several times and I know the possible issues with it. I’m still not selling soap. I know, I’m crazy. Although I am collecting testers and people who will gladly take my soap. I don’t give it away unless I am convinced it is excellent on the skin and no DOS and it holds up for months and months and I feel confident in the soap. 

I master batch my lye solution, especially since lye solution at greater quantities takes forever to cool down.

I’ve been doing small batches of experimental scents, and I am realizing that FO discoloration is a real thing, and not all suppliers disclose that information. But I want a white vanilla!!!! I want a white sandalwood!!!!! Let me mourn in peace. I know it can’t be done, intellectually, but emotionally I feel it’s possible because I want it.

I have watched probably a few weeks worth of videos of people mixing and pouring all kinds of fancy pours and layers. The design I have picked includes a pencil line, an in the pot pour, maybe two, and a solid white top, or maybe a color. That’s a lot of colorant. Like a lot of colorant. Ooooh. I may have to rethink it. Or change the colors to be reasonable.

Do I even have enough FO for the darn thing? Enough that won’t discolor white creamy soap? It is about a pound of FO.

When I made this mold, I was like, yeah, a big one about this wide and this long out of these wood scraps I have laying around and some hinges. Woot! Almost free giant soap mold, the guy who helped me I have promised him free soap for life.

Now I’m like, did I really think this out fully before I just grabbed materials and made it?

Tomorrow will probably be D day.


----------



## KiwiMoose

SoapySuds said:


> I’ve been doing small batches of experimental scents, and I am realizing that FO discoloration is a real thing, and not all suppliers disclose that information. But I want a white vanilla!!!! I want a white sandalwood!!!!! Let me mourn in peace. I know it can’t be done, intellectually, but emotionally I feel it’s possible because I want it.
> 
> .



It's one of my pet peeves.  So many of them go yellow/brown and then i can't do the colours I want.


----------



## La Bamba

I did it! I made my very first soap this evening.
I made a teeny tiny batch of Castile soap with lavender EO. It was enough to make 6 cubes, that’s all, but I wanted to just get the hang of it with a little batch. 
Everything went to plan but I was surprised that the lye didn’t get as hot as I thought it would. 
I used 100% olive oil which heated up really quickly despite it being on a low heat!
The proof of course will be in the finished product; only 4 weeks to wait!


----------



## KiwiMoose

La Bamba said:


> I did it! I made my very first soap this evening.
> I made a teeny tiny batch of Castile soap with lavender EO. It was enough to make 6 cubes, that’s all, but I wanted to just get the hang of it with a little batch.
> Everything went to plan but I was surprised that the lye didn’t get as hot as I thought it would.
> I used 100% olive oil which heated up really quickly despite it being on a low heat!
> The proof of course will be in the finished product; only 4 weeks to wait!


You go girl!


----------



## La Bamba

KiwiMoose said:


> You go girl!


Thank you! I was shaking like a big gurl and my heart rate is still up in the 70s (normally 54!)


----------



## Ladka

I completed rendering my leaf lard and strained it into three vessels. Two contain 400 g lard each and the small one 90 g. Looking forward to new batches of soap that are to be cured in mid-Decembre.


----------



## SoapySuds

attempted a 'ghost swirl'. 

Ugh. It's more like glops of LW swimming in HW instead of a Taiwan swirl. Popped it in the oven anyway. Now it's just weird and looks unappetizing.

I can't even.


----------



## amd

I haven't spent much time in the soapy dungeon lately, but here's what I have managed to get done.
Made the Fudge Brownie soap. Gremlins have been successfully cleared out because this soap went beautifully. I'm beyond ecstatic! Will share pic tomorrow.
Made Zany's castile soap. It's rubbish. Debating if I should bin it and start over or rebatch into an ugly mess.
Made a test bar of pine tar (syndet) shampoo bar. So far it is nice and firm, but a bit sticky. It's aged a few days and isn't as sticky as it was, so I'm hoping it just needs more drying time.
Made a spin swirl that wasn't.
Made one long list of things that need to get done. I need minions or to give up sleep to get it done before the end of the year.


----------



## Kathymzr

SoapySuds said:


> attempted a 'ghost swirl'.
> 
> Ugh. It's more like glops of LW swimming in HW instead of a Taiwan swirl. Popped it in the oven anyway. Now it's just weird and looks unappetizing.
> 
> I can't even.


Where do you get that emoji?? It’s me to a tee!!!


----------



## amd

@Kathymzr 
Click smile face at the top of your text screen: 



Go to New Smileys 2 tab


----------



## Carly B

I bought MORE fragrance oil.  That's one head-bang for each of the three companies I ordered from.


----------



## Kathymzr

Y





amd said:


> @Kathymzr
> Click smile face at the top of your text screen: View attachment 42412
> 
> Go to New Smileys 2 tab[/QUOTE


----------



## GML

Decided to make way for more soap making so I spent some time wrapping and labeling soaps that have been sitting around to give away.


----------



## Ashleigh

I ordered a smaller (50g) mooncake press and thanks to the magic of Amazon Prime it came today. The smaller press works much better. Made 66 shower steamers. Menthol-Spearmint-Eucalyptus; Menthol-Yuzu; Menthol-Pink Grapefruit; and Menthol-Cucumber. I just used FOs since I have the menthol for the sinus clearing purposes and I don't keep a lot of EOs on hand. I estimate around 55 of them are craft sale quality, it took me awhile to figure out the right pressure on the mooncake press, I was pushing down too hard. I tried one of my ugly steamers this morning and absolutely loved it so i'm excited to test the scented ones


----------



## KiwiMoose

I think that's all the CPOPping over with for this year, it's 28 degrees today.  I just made this Lime, Basil and Mandarin (Nature's Garden) soap with oat milk and it's sitting, covered, in a warm spot on the coffee table.  Would have preferred to use aloe juice, but I have none pureed ready, so I opted for oat milk as it was sitting in the freezer begging to be used.


----------



## tspin

zolveria said:


> This Is Cleopatra's Smile. It a honey and rose scented soap. One of my biggest selling scents. The soap dish i also make to coordinate with soaps


Very pretty



KiwiMoose said:


> I think that's all the CPOPping over with for this year, it's 28 degrees today.  I just made this Lime, Basil and Mandarin (Nature's Garden) soap with oat milk and it's sitting, covered, in a warm spot on the coffee table.  Would have preferred to use aloe juice, but I have none pureed ready, so I opted for oat milk as it was sitting in the freezer begging to be used.
> View attachment 42414


Nice, I want to see the cut version!


----------



## Dawni

KiwiMoose said:


> View attachment 42414


It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas...


----------



## tspin

Zany_in_CO said:


> _*@tspin*_ Nicely done! Pretty soaps. TIP: If you look at the bottom of your post #13,902 there's an "Edit" button you can use to change something. Easy peasy.
> 
> ETA: Forgot to mention... it's only available for 24 hours.
> 
> 
> Not Dawni, but i checked _*www.eocalc.com*_ and it came up with this rosemary/lavender/litsea blend that I think would be lovely in a lotion bar -- plus she gives you safe usage rates for the size of the batch you are making:
> 
> *https://www.eocalc.com/blends/flourish/*


Thank you Dawni


----------



## amd

Fudge Brownie Coconut Milk soap beveled and stamped.








No soapy plans until Saturday. Feel cute might make some shampoo bars idk.


----------



## Ladka

As I was doing a smallish batch of leaf lard+coconut+sunflower+castor oils I wanted to weigh some additional water when the scale stopped working. Luckily I had two spare ones and could continue bur wasn't sure I had them.
Not finished yet - lard really takes very long to trace ...


----------



## SoapySuds

This is why you don’t purchase colorant from Amazon:





It’s supposed to be sky blue.

It is morphing so fast. It went from blue to brown to dark purple and even as I am typing it is becoming pink.






Well... it’s me thinking, why should I use this brand new mica when I have this random dye from amazon that is like six years old....

I remember now why I used it a few times and abandoned them. I have three reds and one purple left of it. Maybe I’ll make a batch of utility soap and throw them in for ‘fun.’

Ugh. Update on color

It’s a rosy pink.


----------



## KiwiMoose

SoapySuds said:


> This is why you don’t purchase colorant from Amazon:
> View attachment 42429
> 
> 
> It’s supposed to be sky blue.
> 
> It is morphing so fast. It went from blue to brown to dark purple and even as I am typing it is becoming pink.
> 
> View attachment 42430
> 
> 
> Well... it’s me thinking, why should I use this brand new mica when I have this random dye from amazon that is like six years old....
> 
> I remember now why I used it a few times and abandoned them. I have three reds and one purple left of it. Maybe I’ll make a batch of utility soap and throw them in for ‘fun.’


Eeek!


----------



## Ashleigh

Made some fizzing bath salts, and got those and the shower steamers labelled for the craft sale this weekend. I just have some lotion bars and lip balms to label and will be all set. Usually i'm scrambling at the last minute so this is kind of nice!


----------



## John Harris

Made a batch last night.  Frankincense and Myrrh scent.    I was a bit tense since my last effort volcanoed.  I was wondering, "What if I have lost my touch?"  But all went well.  In fact, it was one of the best batches I have ever made.  As usual, I poured at moderate-thick trace.  It was smooth and beautiful.  It looked like lemon yogurt.  I did something different for this batch.  I actually paid attention to the temperatures!  I let both the lye-water and pot of oils cool for about 30 minutes - no volcano!  Right now, it is still in the mold.  There's no more heat, but I am afraid to look.  It's been way too perfect to now.  I wish I had made a bigger batch - I only made 10 bars.


----------



## SoapySuds

Checked on my soap.

It’s still soft and not truly ready for unmolding, however, I’m beginning to think how I might get it out of the mold. Like, it’s heavy. Around 40lbs heavy. I think that includes the mold. But, uh.... still.... I may need a giant spatula.

The pink is not so bad.


----------



## deb8907

I did a bunch of succulent soaps for gifts.  MP Succulents stuck in oatmeal CP with WSP citrus basil scent.
Then did RE black cherry that traced too fast to swirl, so it is what it is.
Green was RE Evergreen Oasis mixed with Country Christmas that seized immediately, so I rebatched.  Wanted a graduated green swirl, but ended up with bla green.
Last one is WSP Hot Buttered Rum.  Took out of oval silicone molds too soon, so had to rebatch them too.  Added some oatmeal.  Still smells amazing.


----------



## SoapySuds

deb8907 said:


> View attachment 42452
> View attachment 42453
> View attachment 42454
> 
> I did a bunch of succulent soaps for gifts.  MP Succulents stuck in oatmeal CP with WSP citrus basil scent.
> Then did RE black cherry that traced too fast to swirl, so it is what it is.
> Green was RE Evergreen Oasis mixed with Country Christmas that seized immediately, so I rebatched.  Wanted a graduated green swirl, but ended up with bla green.
> Last on is WSP Hot Buttered Rum.  Took out of oval silicone molds too soon, so had to rebatch them too.  Added some oatmeal.  Still smells amazing.



They look so pretty!

—-

I was able to shift my slab, as soon as it hardens up a bit, it’s slice-town baby!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Ladka said:


> I completed rendering my leaf lard and strained it into three vessels. Two contain 400 g lard each and the small one 90 g. Looking forward to new batches of soap that are to be cured in mid-Decembre.


That is some pretty lard!

My son is here for a few days for his college roommate’s wedding.  Our time together is limited, but he asked if I would make him some soap so he could watch how I do it . He picked coconut, lime and mint FOs and shades of lime green, sea green and a third darker green.  I’m keeping my fingers crossed that I pulled off a pretty nice combo swirl using an ITP pour into a funnel pitcher and then side and corner pours.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Mobjack Bay said:


> That is some pretty lard!
> 
> My son is here for a few days for his college roommate’s wedding.  Our time together is limited, but he asked if I would make him some soap so he could watch how I do it . He picked coconut, lime and mint FOs and shades of lime green, sea green and a third darker green.  I’m keeping my fingers crossed that I pulled off a pretty nice combo swirl using an ITP pour into a funnel pitcher and then side and corner pours.


Lime and mint sounds like a really nice fragrance combination!


----------



## Carly B

I made soap stones for the first time!


----------



## SoapySuds

Cut my soap.

I’m ok with the pink top.


----------



## SoapySuds

Carly B said:


> I made soap stones for the first time! View attachment 42456



Those look like real rocks! Great job


----------



## Carly B

SoapySuds said:


> Those look like real rocks! Great job



Thank you!  It's the first picture I've ever uploaded here.  I was pleased.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

It turns out that this confetti soap is my 100th batch of soap.  I managed to really cram in the soap chunks, didn’t I? 
What should I call it?  It looks sort of “outer galaxy” to me.  What do you see?








Carly B said:


> Thank you!  It's the first picture I've ever uploaded here.  I was pleased.


I agree!  Great job.


----------



## cmzaha

Filling some lotions bottles before my market this afternoon. Does that count? 

OT Freddy passed away last night . I think the last crickets I purchased for him were poisoned. He ate 3 left 2 and sickened after.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

cmzaha said:


> Filling some lotions bottles before my market this afternoon. Does that count?
> 
> OT Freddy passed away last night . I think the last crickets I purchased for him were poisoned. He ate 3 left 2 and sickened after.


Sorry to hear about Freddy.  If someone poisoned crickets that was terrible.  What does OT stand for?


----------



## Dawni

Dawni made soap today yey! I haven't had time in quite a while..






Carly B said:


> I made soap stones for the first time! View attachment 42456


Very pretty rocks! Congrats! 


SoapySuds said:


> Cut my soap.
> 
> I’m ok with the pink top.
> 
> View attachment 42457


I'm ok with it too hehehe.. Good job on the layering  


Mobjack Bay said:


> It turns out that this confetti soap is my 100th batch of soap.  I managed to really cram in the soap chunks, didn’t I?
> What should I call it?  It looks sort of “outer galaxy” to me.  What do you see?
> View attachment 42458


It does look galaxy-ish.. I imagine it in one of those beautifully illustrated children's book about space


----------



## Mobjack Bay

@Dawni how can you post that without telling us how you colored it!!! I’m definitely intrigued by the darker rose color on the top.  Did you use madder?


----------



## Dawni

Mobjack Bay said:


> @Dawni how can you post that without telling us how you colored it!!! I’m definitely intrigued by the darker rose color on the top.  Did you use madder?


Haha I was gonna tell when I show the cut pics but since you asked so nicely....



It's actually a very small amount of red sandalwood powder in my lye water, and pink clay with the oils. The lighter part is the cooked soap mixed with TD.


----------



## SoapySuds

Mobjack Bay said:


> It turns out that this confetti soap is my 100th batch of soap.  I managed to really cram in the soap chunks, didn’t I?
> What should I call it?  It looks sort of “outer galaxy” to me.  What do you see?
> View attachment 42458



I love it and the name, it’s like abstract art, wonderful


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Mobjack Bay said:


> Sorry to hear about Freddy.  If someone poisoned crickets that was terrible.  What does OT stand for?



sorry to hear about Freddy--what was he??


----------



## Dawni

@cmzaha I missed it earlier.. Sorry about Freddy. That sucks about the poisoning


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

been working on trimming the dog--her hair was over 3" and kinky-- and I couldn't keep it combed.  BUT my order for citric acid and btms 50 just showed up so I am going to make some shampoo bars and maybe try some more bath bombs today.  its been kinda hit and miss with the BB some are rock hard some are soft--I dont think I am letting them dry enough before wrapping.  Has anybody put theirs in their dehydrator on the lowest setting--it around 90 degrees???


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Dawni said:


> Haha I was gonna tell when I show the cut pics but since you asked so nicely....
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually a very small amount of red sandalwood powder in my lye water, and pink clay with the oils. The lighter part is the cooked soap mixed with TD.


Super pretty!  Now I need to read up about red sandalwood powder


----------



## Dawni

Mobjack Bay said:


> Super pretty!  Now I need to read up about red sandalwood powder


Thank you! I have a rather long post on it here but it's HP soap and the pics are crappy haha. I've not tried this powder in CP. I think I should soon.


----------



## cmzaha

Mobjack Bay said:


> Sorry to hear about Freddy.  If someone poisoned crickets that was terrible.  What does OT stand for?


Off topic


----------



## Ashleigh

I had my first craft sale where I was really happy and excited with how well I did. There was a steady flow of customers throughout the day so the time went by quickly. I learned I really need to make an unscented/uncoloured soap, lotions don't sell well here, and that my efforts to switch to eco-friendly packaging is appreciated by some customers. Bubble dough continues to be a hit and the fizzing bath salts sold well too. Shower steamers didn't sell as well as I hoped, maybe at the next sale when cold season really hits.


----------



## SoapySuds

I think these will be ok. This is nowhere near the intended design.

Rose scented. Blue because the person they are being gifted to is allergic to red dye. I cannot convince this person that not all red dyes are the same, and micas are different. Sigh. They are a hardcore know it all.







Oh, and the pink tops of the slab cuts, they are starting to morph back to blue. Which suits the fragrance, but I am going to miss the light pink top. Ugh. I hate surprises


----------



## runnerchicki

I signed my life away yesterday, get the keys to the new house on Tuesday, and moving truck is scheduled for the 16th. Spent the whole day watching soap making videos on YouTube to keep my mind distracted while I sit around and wait for time to pass - that's my soapy thing. I think when I am settled and able to soap again that I want to try a hot process soap, and a castile soap. Maybe I'll just hot process the castile and tick off two boxes at once.


----------



## KiwiMoose

I took stock of my current FO situation and planned my next two soap batches.  It's funny how you make a batch and no-one likes it, then right when you've managed to get rid of nearly all of it - someone says "Hey - have you got any of that coffee and cinnamon soap left?  I LOVE that one!?"  SO that's first on my list of new batches to make.  I will use the last of my 'iced coffee' FO, and add 'vanilla buttercream' FO to use them both up.  I'll call it Vanilla Latte : )  Any suggestions on how many tbsp of coffee grounds to use PPO? I don't want gardener's soap - just a bit of texture.


----------



## Dawni

Triple butter soap, with shea, mango and cocoa butters... Colored with red sandalwood powder and pink clay. Scented with geranium, lavender, patchouli and clove, in descending order. I like it more than the previous meat soap this recipe turned out lol


----------



## cmzaha

Marilyn Norgart said:


> sorry to hear about Freddy--what was he??[/QUOTE


Panther Chameleon Mixed with a Nosey Be. He was Teal Blue


----------



## TheGecko

Didn’t make soap today, but I bought a shelf to put on the wall above my soaping cart (rolling kitchen island) as I am out of room on the drawers for my colors.  Picked up a Commando Hook so I can hang up my stick blender.  My husband  bought me a 5-shelf rack to cure soap, store products and the bottom shelf is good for bulkier supples.

Oh...and my Mac Sports Double Decker Wagon and net came in.  My sister has one that she uses for her craft night and we used it for the Craft Fair and it was wonderful.  Tons of room and it folds flat and is lightweight.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Dawni said:


> View attachment 42476
> 
> Triple butter soap, with shea, mango and cocoa butters... Colored with red sandalwood powder and pink clay. Scented with geranium, lavender, patchouli and clove, in descending order. I like it more than the previous meat soap this recipe turned out lol


OMG - that is beautiful Dawni!  Yes - I remember that meat soap - haha.


----------



## Dawni

KiwiMoose said:


> OMG - that is beautiful Dawni!  Yes - I remember that meat soap - haha.


Lol lesson to be learned - don't attempt an ITP swirl in HP with different shades of pink.

And thank you


----------



## Kari Howie

Big fail for me yesterday. I attempted a red, green, white mantra swirl following a recipe from Amanda Gale using my master batch of various oils. Unfortunately I entirely forgot to run my oils through a lye calculator  and just went with her %s that were based on BB’s Basic Quick Mix. When I removed my soap from the mold, the bottom was coated with oil, the colors were too pastel (even though I forced gel...I thought) and the bars were super soft.  They look hideous. Round two tomorrow WITH a lye calculator this time.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Dawni said:


> View attachment 42476
> 
> Triple butter soap, with shea, mango and cocoa butters... Colored with red sandalwood powder and pink clay. Scented with geranium, lavender, patchouli and clove, in descending order. I like it more than the previous meat soap this recipe turned out lol


I love it.  The colors and swirling are soooo pretty.



Kari Howie said:


> Big fail for me yesterday. I attempted a red, green, white mantra swirl following a recipe from Amanda Gale using my master batch of various oils. Unfortunately I entirely forgot to run my oils through a lye calculator  and just went with her %s that were based on BB’s Basic Quick Mix. When I removed my soap from the mold, the bottom was coated with oil, the colors were too pastel (even though I forced gel...I thought) and the bars were super soft.  They look hideous. Round two tomorrow WITH a lye calculator this time.


Sorry to hear that.  Can you do something with the the soap?  Maybe not with that color combo.


----------



## Kari Howie

Mobjack Bay said:


> Sorry to hear that.  Can you do something with the the soap?  Maybe not with that color combo.


I don’t know what to do with it. I guess I could rebatch it with more of the green mica since I scented it with an FO that smells like a fir tree.  I need to redeem myself tomorrow and make a totally different batch.  This time with a lye calculator.


----------



## KiwiMoose

I'm about to make a coffee soap - watch this space.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I *might* be getting the hang of soaping warm with palm and shea, which seems like another world compared with using lard at room temperature.  I upped my water a tiny bit and held way back on the stick blending for a soap I made today. I managed to survive an accelerating FO and make multiple layers in the soap.  Hopefully it will turn out as planned. This wasn’t the palm extreme recipe I’m aiming for, but it was a step in the right direction. I’m also having to learn about how to ensure the soap gels, which I never worry about with lard.  It’s almost like learning to make soap for the first time 



Kari Howie said:


> I don’t know what to do with it. I guess I could rebatch it with more of the green mica since I scented it with an FO that smells like a fir tree.  I need to redeem myself tomorrow and make a totally different batch.  This time with a lye calculator.


If you could split out most of the red, you might be able to get green and brown for rebatch, which would, work nicely with that scent.


----------



## KiwiMoose

OK - I made my 'Vanilla Latte' Soap, using up a few FOs before they were past their best ( brewed coffee for lye water). Added coconut milk for extra creaminess. I added some cinnamon leaf EO and totally forgot about the fact it would accelerated trace. OMG!  I had pudding on my hands within seconds.  Anyhoo, I managed to split it - colour a layer with cocoa and cinnamon powder for the base, poured, and then mix TD and coffee grounds for the top layer, poured and swirled.  The base was pretty rock solid when I tried to swirl - so I hope there aren't air pockets in there now.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## TheGecko

SoapySuds said:


> Cut my soap.  I’m ok with the pink top.



I'm okay with it too.


----------



## Dawni

Just showing off my new mold..
Soap is made from the bits n pieces that fell off when I unmolded the previous soap, pieces from the cleanup and scrapings from the pot. I microwaved them.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Dawni said:


> Soap is made from the bits n pieces that fell off when I unmolded the previous soap, pieces from the cleanup and scrapings from the pot. I microwaved them.


Is that little heart, just right and up a little from the center, on purpose? So cute! Luv it!



KiwiMoose said:


> Any suggestions on how many tbsp of coffee grounds to use PPO?


1 tsp - 1 tablespoon PPO is the general rule of thumb for adding dry ingredients. Because coffee grounds are fairly abrasive, I'd go with less than a tablespoon... or, more likely, opt for instant coffee. 



TheGecko said:


> The base was pretty rock solid when I tried to swirl - so I hope there aren't air pockets in there now.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

How did you turn a Kiwimoose quote into a Gecko quote


----------



## runnerchicki

Dawni said:


> View attachment 42476
> 
> Triple butter soap, with shea, mango and cocoa butters... Colored with red sandalwood powder and pink clay. Scented with geranium, lavender, patchouli and clove, in descending order. I like it more than the previous meat soap this recipe turned out lol


Those are beautiful - and the fragrance blend sounds divine.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Zany_in_CO said:


> 1 tsp - 1 tablespoon PPO is the general rule of thumb for adding dry ingredients. Because coffee grounds are fairly abrasive, I'd go with less than a tablespoon... or, more likely, opt for instant coffee.


Too late - it's made


----------



## Dawni

Zany_in_CO said:


> Is that little heart, just right and up a little from the center, on purpose? So cute! Luv it!


No.. I didn't even notice it lol. It's a cute air pocket!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Coffee Soap Success!  But no swirl - like I said the base layer was pretty gosh-darned hard by the time I got the hanger in there.


----------



## cmzaha

Kari Howie said:


> I don’t know what to do with it. I guess I could rebatch it with more of the green mica since I scented it with an FO that smells like a fir tree.  I need to redeem myself tomorrow and make a totally different batch.  This time with a lye calculator.


Rebatch into scrubby charcoal by adding in some coarse oatmeal and a healthy amount of charcoal. They are good sellers for me.


----------



## amd

Not feeling particularly inspired to deal with soap lately (blaming my erratic life schedule and the universe that keeps kicking me when I'm down), so I went with instant gratification over the weekend and made five different shampoo bars. Syndets, people, calm yo'self down. Thoroughly enjoyed myself playing with my round press mold. Hubby figures between the soap and the shampoo bars we should be clean through the apocalypse. (He's not wrong.) Took some soap pictures. 

Later this week I might tackle the spin swirl challenge again, or maybe I'll keep it simple and do a couple single color soaps.


----------



## Carly B

Mobjack Bay said:


> This wasn’t the palm extreme recipe I’m aiming for, but it was a step in the right direction. I’m also having to learn about how to ensure the soap gels, which I never worry about with lard.  It’s almost like learning to make soap for the first time



Your soaps are always so beautiful, I am in awe of your talent.  But I'm curious, and forgive me if you've mentioned it elsewhere, why are you aiming for a "palm extreme" recipe?


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Carly B said:


> Your soaps are always so beautiful, I am in awe of your talent.  But I'm curious, and forgive me if you've mentioned it elsewhere, why are you aiming for a "palm extreme" recipe?


Thank you.  Persistence pays! 

As for the extreme bar, in part, I’m thinking about soap for my young nephews and nieces that won’t dissolve quite so quickly in the bath tub.  In part, I just want to see how high I can go without getting soap on a stick or stearic spots .


----------



## MGM

SoapySuds said:


> This is why you don’t purchase colorant from Amazon:
> ....
> 
> Ugh. Update on color
> 
> It’s a rosy pink.



Made for an exciting evening watching, though! Who needs TV??


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Mobjack Bay said:


> How did you turn a Kiwimoose quote into a Gecko quote


   Beats me!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

KiwiMoose said:


> Coffee Soap Success!  But no swirl - like I said the base layer was pretty gosh-darned hard by the time I got the hanger in there.View attachment 42500


Ooo, I like those 

My palm soap is a pale version of itself, I hope... I used two different discoloring FOs with the hope of getting a dark tan/lt brown and a dark brown to go with the white batter and some divine smelling chunks of another soap that I wasn’t quite happy with.  For that one I used a “natural” fragrance oil from WSP called Rice Milk & Cardamom.  The discoloring FOs are a vanilla from BB and tropical spice from WSP.  Does anyone know how long it takes for the high vanillin FOs to fully discolor?


----------



## Mtn5ro

Thanks to others,  I got the cream color I wanted and the steps were easy Ford these honey yogurt oat soap for my sensitive people.


----------



## SoapySuds

MGM said:


> Made for an exciting evening watching, though! Who needs TV??



Right?!?!?! 

Currently, they are slowly morphing back to blue! The show isn’t over, and unfortunately I can’t binge watch the series. The drama is torturous.



KiwiMoose said:


> Coffee Soap Success!  But no swirl - like I said the base layer was pretty gosh-darned hard by the time I got the hanger in there.View attachment 42500



Those turned out great. My last coffee soap, I think I accidentally used garden dirt fo instead of coffee. Sooooo disappointing. My shampoo is dirt scented, I really love it, I know, I’m weird, but I just wanted a coffee scented bar. I so want to make some more again, but I just went on a soap making spree. Currently I am contemplating how often I should shower. After reading another soap makers blog, I added another couple bars of soap to my shower stall. Who needs to wait until one bar is done? Have twelve. Wash hands at every sink three times, because there’s three bars of soap. Nope. No ocd here....


----------



## Arimara

I cut a loaf of coffee soap. I'm not liking how effective that coffee is at making me not smell the cocoa butter. I also wish I could have made a 750g batch.


----------



## violets2217

Arimara said:


> I cut a loaf of coffee soap. I'm not liking how effective that coffee is at making me not smell the cocoa butter. I also wish I could have made a 750g batch.


I’m thinking of making a coffee soap for exfoliating. It’s for my daughter..she’s not a fan of coffee, but needs to exfoliate.. will a FO cover up the coffee smell or is the coffee that strong!?!?


----------



## KiwiMoose

violets2217 said:


> I’m thinking of making a coffee soap for exfoliating. It’s for my daughter..she’s not a fan of coffee, but needs to exfoliate.. will a FO cover up the coffee smell or is the coffee that strong!?!?


Coffee is not strong at all.


----------



## Ladka

violets2217 said:


> I’m thinking of making a coffee soap for exfoliating. It’s for my daughter..she’s not a fan of coffee, but needs to exfoliate.. will a FO cover up the coffee smell or is the coffee that strong!?!?


You might use poppy seeds for exfoliation if your daughter dislikes coffee smell.


----------



## violets2217

Ladka said:


> You might use poppy seeds for exfoliation if your daughter dislikes coffee smell.


Didn’t even think about that! Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## sirtim100

Just got my brand spanking new soap mould in the post. That means I shall no longer make fractal soap.

I also got a sandalwood FO in the post, and it's amazing stuff, I've never smelt anything so unlike sandalwood in my life, there is absolutely no resemblance whatsoever. So, my next batch may end up being called "Scents of The Taj Mahal Exotic Industrial Cleaning Product". I'm toying with several titles...


----------



## Dawni

sirtim100 said:


> So, my next batch may end up being called "Scents of The Taj Mahal Exotic Industrial Cleaning Product". I'm toying with several titles...


Hahaha... That bad? Lols

Planning to make soap. I've said it before and apparently it counts, whether soap actually gets made or not haha


----------



## Kari Howie

SoapySuds said:


> Those turned out great. My last coffee soap, I think I accidentally used garden dirt fo instead of coffee. Sooooo disappointing. My shampoo is dirt scented, I really love it, I know, I’m weird, but I just wanted a coffee scented bar. I so want to make some more again, but I just went on a soap making spree. Currently I am contemplating how often I should shower. After reading another soap makers blog, I added another couple bars of soap to my shower stall. Who needs to wait until one bar is done? Have twelve. Wash hands at every sink three times, because there’s three bars of soap. Nope. No ocd here....


I do the very same thing! Maybe Soapmaking attracts OCDers!


----------



## Adobehead

What's wrong with that???????? Doesn't everyone?


SoapySuds said:


> I added another couple bars of soap to my shower stall. Who needs to wait until one bar is done? Have twelve.


----------



## cmzaha

I am done soaping for the year. I was able to get a batch of Dragon's Blood, (still low for the season but it will have to do), Straight Patchouli, Patchouli & Vanilla, Vanilla & Lavender, Just Oatmeal (plain oatmeal batch), Peppermint Bliss and Pumpkin Delight. I was busy yesterday. I might pour 1 more today, but I need to get some hats made for the market tomorrow. A couple of my Peppermint Bliss I poured last night. Not done for the year I am going to pour 1 more batch of DB and a batch of Osmanthus per a recommendation from Dibbles I think. If not I apologize to who mentioned this fo.


----------



## sirtim100

Adobehead said:


> What's wrong with that???????? Doesn't everyone?



I do. Up to about 9 bars in the shower rack along with a bottle of slowly congealing liquid soap (another failed experiment)

OCD? Not here...


----------



## Arimara

violets2217 said:


> I’m thinking of making a coffee soap for exfoliating. It’s for my daughter..she’s not a fan of coffee, but needs to exfoliate.. will a FO cover up the coffee smell or is the coffee that strong!?!?


Whenever I make a cocoa butter soap, I can usually smell it in the soap but this soap is different. The soap is unscented but coffee tends to neutralize odors. I just didn't expect it to work so well. 

Anyway, You can use whatever FO, EO, of blend of the two you want. I've found it fun to use a coffee FO before.. BUT, if you are using actual coffee grinds in the soap, make sure the grinds are espresso grind, which is as finely ground as you can get it. Any courser, and that would be a scratchy soap. I also tend to suggest using instant coffee due to sheer laziness.


----------



## KiwiMoose

sirtim100 said:


> Just got my brand spanking new soap mould in the post. That means I shall no longer make fractal soap.
> 
> I also got a sandalwood FO in the post, and it's amazing stuff, I've never smelt anything so unlike sandalwood in my life, there is absolutely no resemblance whatsoever. So, my next batch may end up being called "Scents of The Taj Mahal Exotic Industrial Cleaning Product". I'm toying with several titles...


----------



## sirtim100

Busy day. Made two batches:

Mint, lavender and avocado oil

Vanilla, patchouli and almond milk

First one came out a treat, and it's sitting in my new mould. The second smells, well, weird. I like patchouli, but in soap, it creates strange undercurrents (if you know what I mean)

Happy soaping everyone


----------



## John Harris

Just finished a 12 bar batch of a favorite recipe (heavy on the lard).  All covered and insulated.  I scented it with a Nag Champa FO that I bought many years ago.  Still has a strong smell.  I hope it lasts. It accelerated the trace ++.  I read somewhere that Bob Dylan and The Grateful Dead burn Nag Champa incense at their concerts.  My soaping partner said it smells "hippie".  If so, his sister will love it.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Cut my new batch of oat milk, oatmeal and flaxseed soap:


----------



## msunnerstood

amd said:


> Fudge Brownie Coconut Milk soap beveled and stamped.
> View attachment 42421
> View attachment 42422
> 
> 
> No soapy plans until Saturday. Feel cute might make some shampoo bars idk.



Beautiful!

I havent done much soapy stuff because I have a ton of wrapping to do before I have room to make more soap lol. In the meantime, Ive been making Bath Salts and Sugar scrubs.


----------



## Ashleigh

I got my first e-mail through the contact form on my website that wasn't spam! lol  Someone bought a menthol & cucumber shower steamer at the last craft sale I was at. She said she loved the smell so much she wants to buy some more for gifts. Of course its something I hadn't put on my site yet so I just listed it and also gave her the dates for upcoming sales i'll be at. 

I've been busy shrinkwrapping and labelling. The order for 50 gift bags that will include a soap, lotion and lip balm was changed to 65 bags. Luckily I made extra of the soaps 'just in case'. I'll be happy when they're all picked up. I haven't made soap in over a month, i'm starting to go through withdrawal


----------



## Dawni

Infusing some colorants the quick way - inside my slow cooker. I don't have time to wait weeks this time.

Also, I received my tall & skinny mold today! I'm excited to soap with it.


----------



## violets2217

Arimara said:


> Whenever I make a cocoa butter soap, I can usually smell it in the soap but this soap is different. The soap is unscented but coffee tends to neutralize odors. I just didn't expect it to work so well.
> 
> Anyway, You can use whatever FO, EO, of blend of the two you want. I've found it fun to use a coffee FO before.. BUT, if you are using actual coffee grinds in the soap, make sure the grinds are espresso grind, which is as finely ground as you can get it. Any courser, and that would be a scratchy soap. I also tend to suggest using instant coffee due to sheer laziness.


I get what you mean with the cocoa butter! I made a loaf with kaolin clay and cocoa butter and I’m so glad I didn’t fragrance it! It smells nice as is. 
I might use coffee grounds and something with cocoa butter and and some cocoa powder or something. Thanks for the tip on the espresso and instant coffee... wouldn’t have thought of that! Also might try poppyseeds with a flowery FO for me and see what we like best!


----------



## CatahoulaBubble

I un-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 molded the oatmeal,  milk, and honey bastille soap I made last night.


----------



## Martha

I made my first batch of coffee soap. It was a thing of beauty coming out of the mold, and then I tried to cut it. It shattered like cutting a block of chocolate. I posted the recipe on the recipe feedback board hoping someone could help me figure out what went wrong. Wah! I used coffee instead of water, 2t of sodium lactate in a 2lb mold, 2t of espresso fo, soaped at 99F, and unmolded at 24hrs. This is only my 3rd batch using SL and I started because some of my recipes wouldn't solidify enough to get them out of my molds after a week! Any help would be *greatly* appreciated. I would really like to make another batch for holiday gifts, but obviously I don't want to give them soap shards.


----------



## Jennifer Horne

Martha said:


> View attachment 42529
> I made my first batch of coffee soap. It was a thing of beauty coming out of the mold, and then I tried to cut it. It shattered like cutting a block of chocolate. I posted the recipe on the recipe feedback board hoping someone could help me figure out what went wrong. Wah! I used coffee instead of water, 2t of sodium lactate in a 2lb mold, 2t of espresso fo, soaped at 99F, and unmolded at 24hrs. This is only my 3rd batch using SL and I started because some of my recipes wouldn't solidify enough to get them out of my molds after a week! Any help would be *greatly* appreciated. I would really like to make another batch for holiday gifts, but obviously I don't want to give them soap shards.


I could be wrong but it looks from the pic that its lye heavy, it looks to me like some of them are starting to get "crust" that lye heavy soap gets ...... again i could be wrong as i am new soaper maybe someone else can let me know if i am right or not


----------



## newlee

violets2217 said:


> I get what you mean with the cocoa butter! I made a loaf with kaolin clay and cocoa butter and I’m so glad I didn’t fragrance it! It smells nice as is.
> I might use coffee grounds and something with cocoa butter and and some cocoa powder or something. Thanks for the tip on the espresso and instant coffee... wouldn’t have thought of that! Also might try poppyseeds with a flowery FO for me and see what we like best!


Did you use some other additives for hardness like salt or vinegar? If so the use of SL might have been overkill.


----------



## Kari Howie

Dawni said:


> Infusing some colorants the quick way - inside my slow cooker. I don't have time to wait weeks this time.
> 
> Also, I received my tall & skinny mold today! I'm excited to soap with it.


I love my tall & skinny molds. They make bars that are so much easier to use than my traditional molds.


----------



## Kiti Williams

Not soap, but I made a small batch of hair conditioning bars.  Now my testers (DD and DH) get to see how well they work.  I am trying for something like VO5's tube of conditioning cream from the 60's.  My gran had a tube and she would melt a tiny bit in her hand to wipe through her hair.


----------



## Dawni

I am too stubborn for my own good lol.

First attempt at a HP spin swirl went wrong near the end mark. Everything poured nicely, the corners pours were starting to meet in the middle.... Then plop! One color hardened up quicker than the rest (I blame you red clay) and refused to spin lol

Oh well. At least I made soap today.

Down side is I didn't remember to order my NaOH so now I have to wait for it before I can attempt a challenge entry again.

Pics later. The top is horrible. I'll cut it n trim it then show it to you guys lol


----------



## newlee

While checking on my 2 day old aloe & matcha tea soap, I found DOS on one of my older soaps-first time. So far that's the only one. 

I' started soaping in July and I've had good success because I kept it simple, no FO or EOs. I just used different oils. Now, I've moved into FO & EOs and what a difference. Every FO except one has accelerated on me. I found out Tea Tree oil is very strong; it overpowered one of my soap batches. I didn't like the smell at first but it's starting to grow me.

My goal was to start selling for the Christmas holiday but there is no way that I'm ready for that. Still so much to learn.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

does taking a hot bath and trying out a solid bath bubble I made count??  I guess it doesn't matter if it does or not but it felt great---baby its cold outside


----------



## Kari Howie

Marilyn Norgart said:


> does taking a hot bath and trying out a solid bath bubble I made count??  I guess it doesn't matter if it does or not but it felt great---baby its cold outside


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Kari Howie said:


>



if I could use my laptop in the tub I would never get out of the tub


----------



## Dawni

Dawni said:


> First attempt at a HP spin swirl went wrong near the end mark. Everything poured nicely, the corners pours were starting to meet in the middle.... Then plop! One color hardened up quicker than the rest (I blame you red clay) and refused to spin lol
> 
> Pics later. The top is horrible. I'll cut it n trim it then show it to you guys lol






And a collection of mini soaps I managed to salvage. I still have about a cup of crumbles and shavings to make confetti soap with. I don't like wasting soap.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Dawni said:


> View attachment 42538
> 
> And a collection of mini soaps I managed to salvage. I still have about a cup of crumbles and shavings to make confetti soap with. I don't like wasting soap.
> View attachment 42539


These look great!  It's no spin swirl - I'll give you that - but a very nice soap otherwise.


----------



## Dawni

KiwiMoose said:


> These look great!  It's no spin swirl - I'll give you that - but a very nice soap otherwise.


Yep. It isn't. It's more like plop-and-hope for the best lol. I'm just surprised I don't have more air bubbles. That red really got thick and fell off the container and spoiled the pours, and by the time I figured how to move it, the rest didn't wanna swirl lol

Thank you


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Dawni said:


> It's more like plop-and-hope for the best lol.


Actually, if you said "Yup. That's exactly what I was going for," we'd believe you. Nice pattern, really.


----------



## KiwiMoose

I made a third batch of @Zany_in_CO's no-slime castile. I think this one will look quite nice in the molds I've chosen.


----------



## CatahoulaBubble

I got an order for 38 bars of soap in 6 different scents (of course none that I have already made) so I started the first batch tonight. 2 loaves of lavender.  I gave in and ordered micas so now I'm playing with colors and swirls and combinations. I really think the lavender batch I made tonight will be quite beautiful. I can't wait to cut it.   I also made some embeds for use in another soap later.


----------



## violets2217

KiwiMoose said:


> I made a third batch of @Zany_in_CO's no-slime castile. I think this one will look quite nice in the molds I've chosen.


I’m trying @Zany_in_CO  Castile recipe today. But I’m adding some poppy seed. For about 60 oz oil, 1 tablespoon too much? I don’t what it too abrasive. What do you think?


----------



## sirtim100

Dawni said:


> View attachment 42538
> 
> And a collection of mini soaps I managed to salvage. I still have about a cup of crumbles and shavings to make confetti soap with. I don't like wasting soap.
> View attachment 42539



Looks very nice to me. I'd buy it

Made my much vaunted turron soap. 

Went fine, almond milk didn't go up in a sheet of flame when it came into contact with the lye. Went a weird colour, smelt a bit odd, but I put that down to some process similar to what happens with goat milk. The oils mixed very nicely, put the lye mixture in, then the FO mix and it suddenly turned into something out of a Dracula movie. Blood red, viscous, gave me quite a fright. Started looking around for hex marks on the kitchen wall, small dead animals nailed to the patio door. Nothing...

So I hurriedly slipped it into the mould and made like nothing had happened. And miracle of miracles, it went a lovely, rich, toasted brown colour, almost like the turron colour I was looking for. And it even smells a bit like almonds.

However, I may have to exorcise the stick blender...


----------



## Dawni

sirtim100 said:


> Looks very nice to me. I'd buy it


Thank you 
I'd send you one if you want it badly enough 


sirtim100 said:


> And miracle of miracles, it went a lovely, rich, toasted brown colour, almost like the turron colour I was looking for.


Love the way you write lol
Can't wait to see the soap. What was the FO? Maybe it'll help @Mobjack Bay get her elusive brown


----------



## sirtim100

Dawni said:


> Thank you
> I'd send you one if you want it badly enough
> 
> Love the way you write lol
> Can't wait to see the soap. What was the FO? Maybe it'll help @Mobjack Bay get her elusive brown



I think the colour was a combination of factors. I put in some honey to match the traditional turron recipe, plus the FO, plus the almond milk. I can send details about the FO.  The only thing is it's fading quite fast now, it's turning a sort of nutty beige. Still fits in with the overall concept, though.

In my utterly limited experience, one ingredient that gives a good brown colour is dark honey. I did one soap with organic honey gifted by a friend, and almost one month later, it still has a very nice brown colour, a bit like fudge.










The top one is the Transylvanian exercise, which as you can see, has lost the blood special effects and has gone a rather boring beige, but it's fine for my purposes. The other is the organic honey soap, which is a nice nutty brown.


----------



## Kiti Williams

Marilyn Norgart said:


> does taking a hot bath and trying out a solid bath bubble I made count??  I guess it doesn't matter if it does or not but it felt great---baby its cold outside




  I think so, we MUST check our soaps for Quality Control!


----------



## KiwiMoose

violets2217 said:


> I’m trying @Zany_in_CO  Castile recipe today. But I’m adding some poppy seed. For about 60 oz oil, 1 tablespoon too much? I don’t what it too abrasive. What do you think?


I don't know what 60 oz is (@Misschief - heeeelp!) but I would use about a generous teaspoon PPO if you just want a pretty dotted effect.


----------



## Kosmerta

Hi, this is my first comment on the forum. I am new to soap making an about 12 hours ago (so techniqually "today" ;D) I made my first pure castille soap. 22 oz batch with 0% superfat and a 50% lye solution. I used a small 5" mold, and in a few days I'll cut five 1" slices, then cut each in half. I've heard 1 year is the optimal curing time for pure olive soap, but just for the experiment I will test a slice at two months, and then each month consecutively and take notes. Just personal learning reasons I plan to also make  pure coconut oil, pure palm oil, and pure shea butter batches just to help me get a personal experience with the qualities of each oil. I believe this will help me better create my own recipe.

Ashes&Alchemy's single oil experiment from 2013 came up when I googled "single oil soap" and is how I found this forum, A&A if you see this, thank you so much! Your blog is very informative!


----------



## Baqn

Updates from last week  I am very happy that I tried salt soap

Second photo is my second attempt Pine Tar CP soap bar, first one is 50% Himalayan salt CP soap bar


----------



## amd

Kosmerta said:


> I used a small 5" mold, and in a few days I'll cut five 1" slices, then cut each in half.


Check your soap sooner than a few days. With a 50% lye solution it may be harder than you think. I recently did a castile soap with 1.7:1 ratio (58% solution) and I let it sit for two days and it couldn't be cut without breaking (although part of that may have been my heavy handedness with clay and charcoal). Once the soap is firm and doesn't dent when you push a finger in, you can cut it.

My soap thing of the day: I made a to do list for the weekend that might include making two small batches of soap and definitely includes doing soap dishes.


----------



## violets2217

KiwiMoose said:


> I don't know what 60 oz is (@Misschief - heeeelp!) but I would use about a generous teaspoon PPO if you just want a pretty dotted effect.


Sorry.. I meant to put in as pounds anyway but I forgot, but I did exactly what you said. Thank you for leading me to the Castile soap recipe!


----------



## SoapySuds

I found mouse nibbles on one bar of soap in the basement. I chided the cats for not doing their job and may have mentioned putting it in their file for a future performance review, I was met with ‘whatever’ eye rolls and a flippant attitude. Still. Why eat my soap now? It’s probably because it’s the strawberry scented one. That does smell amazing, and almost tasty. On the other hand, no zap tests will be conducted in the foreseen nearable future.


----------



## sirtim100

SoapySuds said:


> I found mouse nibbles on one bar of soap in the basement. I chided the cats for not doing their job and may have mentioned putting it in their file for a future performance review, I was met with ‘whatever’ eye rolls and a flippant attitude. Still. Why eat my soap now? It’s probably because it’s the strawberry scented one. That does smell amazing, and almost tasty. On the other hand, no zap tests will be conducted in the foreseen nearable future.



Threaten them with a vist to the vet, that never fails. They won't leave the basement till they've got the strawberry soap eating rodent


----------



## amd

sirtim100 said:


> Threaten them with a vist to the vet, that never fails.


Or even just set the cat carrier out. My male cat detests the stupid carrier (every time he sees it he has to go to the vet). On the plus side, it is a safe place for the female cat to hide from him when he's finally annoyed her enough for the day.


----------



## atiz

I haven't soaped too much these days (not since the summer), but finally got to make some Christmas soap last weekend. 

One is colored with a bit of orange brazilian clay and scented with "Comfort and Joy" FO + some orange EO (I got this FO as a sample and find it a bit sweet... but I find most FOs sweet so it's probably fine. Some of my friends will like this I know.)
The other one is colored with green sea clay, and was supposed to be mint, but then realized I was almost out of peppermint EO, so it's peppermint (about 2%) + cedarwood + cardamom + lemongrass. Smells pretty good; no idea about the percentages otherwise because it was just on a whim. 
I tinkered with my favorite recipe, and I think they turned out quite good, nice leather already.
It was fun to make soap again! 

(I need to take better pictures; the colors are a bit off, the green is much greener in reality...)


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

SoapySuds said:


> I found mouse nibbles on one bar of soap in the basement



I hate meeces to pieces!!!


----------



## Misschief

KiwiMoose said:


> I don't know what 60 oz is (@Misschief - heeeelp!) but I would use about a generous teaspoon PPO if you just want a pretty dotted effect.


@KiwiMoose  It's about 1.7 litres. 

Not totally soapy but I stopped by my local health food store for some jojoba oil so I can make some more syndet shampoo bars for this weekend's market. One small (4 oz) bottle was $22.00!! Nope, just nope!

If I order from one of my usual suppliers, it won't arrive in time for this week's market and maybe not even for next week's market. I'll have to buy it locally but those prices hurt!


----------



## DKing

Found a box suitable for a spin swirl today and made another attempt, but feeling only iffy on my colour combo this go around, so might have to make another attempt before the cut off.  Plus things started to thicken a bit towards the end.


----------



## Millie

Misschief said:


> Not totally soapy but I stopped by my local health food store for some jojoba oil so I can make some more syndet shampoo bars for this weekend's market. One small (4 oz) bottle was $22.00!! Nope, just nope!
> 
> If I order from one of my usual suppliers, it won't arrive in time for this week's market and maybe not even for next week's market. I'll have to buy it locally but those prices hurt!



Aaaagh! No, don't do it! Your customers will forgive you if you are out of stock.


----------



## sirtim100

Bought some stearic acid from my local "drogueria". Lovely old guy, lovely old shop in the centre of Coruña. Only place in town to sell shaving products you see on websites (Proraso, Acca Kappa, Ach Brito).

Now to make some shaving soap...


----------



## Zany_in_CO

sirtim100 said:


> ....Blood red, viscous, gave me quite a fright. Started looking around for hex marks on the kitchen wall, small dead animals nailed to the patio door. Nothing...   ...However, I may have to exorcise the stick blender...






 ... plus I spewed coffee when I first read this!!



violets2217 said:


> But I’m adding some poppy seed. For about 60 oz oil, 1 tablespoon too much? I don’t what it too abrasive. What do you think?


I think it will be quite pretty!The general rule of thumb is 1 teaspoon to 1 tablespoon of dry ingredient PPO. So, for 60 oils you're right in the lower echelon of that amount of poppy seeds, which is where you want to be because they can be quite scratchy. 

Personally, that recipe makes a lovely facial soap -- I use it daily, AM & PM. I'd save the poppy seeds for a dedicated exfoliation bar used 1-2 times per week at most.


----------



## Kari Howie

I made three small batches of Christmas soaps the last couple days. I used ingredients I had on hand and the batter went from not even emulsified to thick trace in the blink of an eye so I had lots of air pockets in my layered pencil line batches. At least my hangar swirl turned out nicely. I’ll post pics in a sec....I also have been knitting little soap sachets to hold nibblets of soap or  a new bar. I can knit one a day (I’m not the world’s fastest/best knitter).

View media item 2436View media item 2435View media item 2434View media item 2433View media item 2432View media item 2433View media item 2432
Sorry about all the duplicates. I was trying to just post the links to my album, but obviously messed that up!


----------



## Carla Burke

The soapy thing I did this week was drive from central Missouri to Lincoln, Nebraska, to get a trio of goats, brought them home, and settled them into the stalls I built into an old garage (thus turning it into a barn). Yesterday, today, and until it's done, I'll be stringing fence, for them... So, I guess the soapy thing I'm in the process of doing is becoming a goat rancher. They'll give milk for soap (and of course foodie stuffs), fiber to wrap my soap bars in (built in wash cloth, sorta thing), and make a soft, wool felt rug to step out of the shower onto... Does that count?


----------



## Kari Howie

Carla Burke said:


> The soapy thing I did this week was drive from central Missouri to Lincoln, Nebraska, to get a trio of goats, brought them home, and settled them into the stalls I built into an old garage (thus turning it into a barn). Yesterday, today, and until it's done, I'll be stringing fence, for them... So, I guess the soapy thing I'm in the process of doing is becoming a goat rancher. They'll give milk for soap (and of course foodie stuffs), fiber to wrap my soap bars in (built in wash cloth, sorta thing), and make a soft, wool felt rug to step out of the shower onto... Does that count?


. Oh my! That really counts! Do you spin wool, too?


----------



## Carla Burke

Kari Howie said:


> . Oh my! That really counts! Do you spin wool, too?


Ha! Not yet! Ok, I've used a drop spindle, just playing around, with it, to see if I'd like it. Getting a consistent texture with a drop spindle is difficult, but a fun, slubby yarn was definitely doable, and I really want to try out a wheel - then, learn to use a bigger weaving loom, rather than just a lap loom. I really enjoy making felt, but doing it this completely from scratch will be a WHOLE new ride, lol! I've bitten off a pretty big chunk, and I get the feeling I'm going to drive my poor hubs to the brink, lol. But, I'm doing this all by myself! He's financing it - but, I'm doing all the work. I built the stalls, myself - a friend helped me bring home the building materials and straw. And, I have no heavy equipment to help hail the fencing, straw, or anything else around, or put the posts in, or anything. I have a wagon, aand my hand tools. That's it, lol. I'm getting too old, for this!


----------



## Kosmerta

Kari Howie said:


> View media item 2436View media item 2435View media item 2434View media item 2433View media item 2432View media item 2433View media item 2432



Those soap satchets are so cute!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Carla Burke said:


> I'm getting too old, for this!


Obviously, you're not!  I made my first batch of soap at age 60. Here I am 16 years later and still at it. It's good to have something fun and useful to do during the retirement years. 

The downside, of course, is that when you run out of something you can't just run to the store or go online to buy more, you hafta make it. 



Misschief said:


> ...jojoba oil so I can make some more syndet shampoo bars for this weekend's market. One small (4 oz) bottle was $22.00!!



I recently ordered this  jojoba oil from Sun Pure Botanicals on Ebay. Shipping from NM to CO takes 3 days... add another half day for getting the packaging opened! Haha Leslee is so OCD about taping up a box, an order could probably travel to the moon and back and arrive intact. I kid you not! I luv doing business with those ladies.  Good people are hard to find.


----------



## cmzaha

Zany_in_CO said:


> I recently ordered this  jojoba oil from Sun Pure Botanicals on Ebay. Shipping from NM to CO takes 3 days... add another half day for getting the packaging opened! Haha Leslee is so OCD about taping up a box, an order could probably travel to the moon and back and arrive intact. I kid you not! I luv doing business with those ladies.  Good people are hard to find.


They are great with very fast shipping. I have never had any issues purchasing from Pure Botanicals either.


----------



## Misschief

Zany_in_CO said:


> I recently ordered this  jojoba oil from Sun Pure Botanicals on Ebay. Shipping from NM to CO takes 3 days... add another half day for getting the packaging opened! Haha Leslee is so OCD about taping up a box, an order could probably travel to the moon and back and arrive intact. I kid you not! I luv doing business with those ladies.  Good people are hard to find.


Looks great but I'm in Canada.


----------



## cmzaha

Misschief said:


> Looks great but I'm in Canada.


See the new posting from Zany. They ship to Canada


----------



## Mobjack Bay

sirtim100 said:


> View attachment 42546
> View attachment 42547
> 
> 
> The top one is the Transylvanian exercise, which as you can see, has lost the blood special effects and has gone a rather boring beige, but it's fine for my purposes. The other is the organic honey soap, which is a nice nutty brown.


Wish my honey made that color.  All I got was tan


----------



## sirtim100

Mobjack Bay said:


> Wish my honey made that color.  All I got was tan



I'd send you the miraculous organic honey of Galicia, but the cost, the cost...


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Kari Howie said:


> Sorry about all the duplicates. I was trying to just post the links to my album, but obviously messed that up!


Nice job on all of those.  It looks like you got your very tall skinny mold!  Did you make the little soap bags?  Cute!


I made more beer soap today.  Do you remember my first “rustic” batch with the ground oats?  I’ve been testing it and it is uber scratchy.  It’s a good thing I made only a small batch because I can’t think of anything to do with it except toss it.  It’s even too scratchy for the bottom of my feet.


----------



## Carla Burke

Zany_in_CO said:


> Obviously, you're not!  I made my first batch of soap at age 60. Here I am 16 years later and still at it. It's good to have something fun and useful to do during the retirement years.
> 
> The downside, of course, is that when you run out of something you can't just run to the store or go online to buy more, you hafta make it.



Lol! I just mean building the stalls, stringing the fences, the milking/grooming stanchion & mangers I've yet to build, not the milking, shearing/ processing, and soap making. At 55, I kinda thought my construction days were over - much less my 'me-do-it' construction days. I've been rejecting hubs' help, other than, "would you please hold this steady for me, for a minute, so it doesn't knock me out, while I'm bent under it".


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Misschief said:


> Looks great but I'm in Canada.





cmzaha said:


> See the new posting from Zany. They ship to Canada


Here's the link to Sun Pure Botanicals on the Recommendations Forum
_*https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/sun-pure-botanicals.77180/*_



Mobjack Bay said:


> Do you remember my first “rustic” batch with the ground oats?  I’ve been testing it and it is uber scratchy.  It’s a good thing I made only a small batch because I can’t think of anything to do with it except toss it.  It’s even too scratchy for the bottom of my feet.


 YIKES! I mean about "tossing it". Just wait a year or so to see if it improves over time. Next time, if you want oats in your batch, try oat flour -- I use Bob's Red Mill -- get all the soothing power of oat meal without the scratchiness -- less mess after using it in the tub too.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Carla Burke said:


> I'll be stringing fence, for them..



have you ever had goats before?? they are so much fun--but once they find a way out you will be fetching them all the time  . and no matter how many times I spent in the woods in the dark and high heat and humidity getting eaten alive by skeets while trying to throw a 100 pound kicking goat back over the fence---I still miss them 

Kari your soaps are so pretty--i esp love the green and gold and you are doing a good job on the sacks------but ya really need to pick up the pace--only one a day?  hahaha--don't be so hard on yourself, it would probably take me a week to do one


----------



## SoapySuds

Kari Howie said:


> View media item 2436View media item 2435View media item 2434View media item 2433View media item 2432View media item 2433View media item 2432



So pretty!!!! Love the handmade holders!



Mobjack Bay said:


> Do you remember my first “rustic” batch with the ground oats?  I’ve been testing it and it is uber scratchy.  It’s a good thing I made only a small batch because I can’t think of anything to do with it except toss it.  It’s even too scratchy for the bottom of my feet.



I’ll see your scratchy and raise you - used glass cutter soap.






If it wasn’t amazing soap, and some expensive ingredients I’m not sure... no, I’m super cheap, I’d still use it. It’s two, maybe three years old. No DOS on any of em


----------



## Carla Burke

Marilyn Norgart said:


> have you ever had goats before?? they are so much fun--but once they find a way out you will be fetching them all the time  . and no matter how many times I spent in the woods in the dark and high heat and humidity getting eaten alive by skeets while trying to throw a 100 pound kicking goat back over the fence---I still miss them



Nope! I've had horses, a milk cow, beef cattle, chickens, ducks, rabbits, geese, dogs, cats, guinea pigs, gerbils, ferrets, hamsters, snakes, geckos, red wigglers (worms/vermiculture), and a budgie. These are my first 3 goats. Thankfully, the only way any of them will ever weigh 100#, is if they decide to go swimming, and their wool soaks up a LOT of water. They're a Nigerian dwarf/angora cross, and I think, fully wooled-out, Kola (the aforementioned currently-fragrant buck) is fully grown, and weighs under 75#. He's only 28" tall, at the wethers, and can only *just* get his front hooves and nose to the top of his stall, to say, "HI!!", when we go into the barn. Marley, the doe, is only about 2/3 his size, and Calypso, their doeling, is only about 6months old. I just feel bad that I didn't already have the fences up, when we got them home. So hubs is taking them out on leads, to browse, and munch on leaves, while I string fence, lol. I noticed the folks we bought them from had a double thickness of fencing - but they were also raising quite a few sheep and about 25 Highlan' Coos (Highland cows), including some big bulls. But, yehhhhhhh, I've heard loads about their affinity for emulating Harry Houdini!



SoapySuds said:


> So pretty!!!! Love the handmade holders!
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll see your scratchy and raise you - used glass cutter soap.
> 
> View attachment 42571
> 
> 
> If it wasn’t amazing soap, and some expensive ingredients I’m not sure... no, I’m super cheap, I’d still use it. It’s two, maybe three years old. No DOS on any of em



Is it too late to rebatch it, & strain the oats out?


----------



## Mobjack Bay

SoapySuds said:


> So pretty!!!! Love the handmade holders!
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll see your scratchy and raise you - used glass cutter soap.
> 
> View attachment 42571
> 
> 
> If it wasn’t amazing soap, and some expensive ingredients I’m not sure... no, I’m super cheap, I’d still use it. It’s two, maybe three years old. No DOS on any of em


I will sell you mine at a good price


----------



## SoapySuds

Mobjack Bay said:


> I will sell you mine at a good price



I’m still working on mine...


----------



## CaraBou

I made my first batch of soap in 6 months - and came back on the forum after at least 3 months.  For the first time since I started soaping, I'm almost without soap!  So, maybe it's okay that winter is back


----------



## Dawni

@Baqn please do update us on the salt bar, if you have time, after cure or whenever. It's all this discussion on Himalayan pink, so I'm curious. Great looking soaps by the way.

@Kari Howie those looks great! The receivers of those soaps are really lucky.


----------



## Karmic

I ordered some new FO's and mica's to round out my color pallet a little more. And I got in a simple wire soap cutter so hopefully, my bars won't look quite so mangled from now on lol. Gonna try and start on my challenge soap in the morning


----------



## sirtim100

@Kari Howie, all the soaps are very nice but the first two are beautiful!


----------



## Baqn

Hi @Dawni . Thanks for nice words. I did second batch of Himalayan bars. I managed to cut them sooner than previous batch so they have even more clean edges. After a day or so first batch became rock solid, like a stone.


----------



## Kari Howie

sirtim100 said:


> @Kari Howie, all the soaps are very nice but the first two are beautiful!


Thanks, @Sirtim!



Dawni said:


> @Baqn please do update us on the salt bar, if you have time, after cure or whenever. It's all this discussion on Himalayan pink, so I'm curious. Great looking soaps by the way.
> 
> @Kari Howie those looks great! The receivers of those soaps are really lucky.


You are so sweet! Thanks!



Mobjack Bay said:


> Nice job on all of those.  It looks like you got your very tall skinny mold!  Did you make the little soap bags?  Cute!
> 
> 
> I made more beer soap today.  Do you remember my first “rustic” batch with the ground oats?  I’ve been testing it and it is uber scratchy.  It’s a good thing I made only a small batch because I can’t think of anything to do with it except toss it.  It’s even too scratchy for the bottom of my feet.


Thank you, Mobjack! Yep, I got three T/S molds. And yes I knitted the soap bags. I need to get faster at knitting them, though.



SoapySuds said:


> So pretty!!!! Love the handmade soap bags.
> Thanks, SoapySuds!
> 
> I’ll see your scratchy and raise you - used glass cutter soap.
> 
> View attachment 42571
> 
> 
> If it wasn’t amazing soap, and some expensive ingredients I’m not sure... no, I’m super cheap, I’d still use it. It’s two, maybe three years old. No DOS on any of em





SoapySuds said:


> So pretty!!!! Love the handmade holders!
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll see your scratchy and raise you - used glass cutter soap.
> 
> View attachment 42571
> 
> 
> If it wasn’t amazing soap, and some expensive ingredients I’m not sure... no, I’m super cheap, I’d still use it. It’s two, maybe three years old. No DOS on any of em


----------



## Dawni

Baqn said:


> Hi @Dawni . Thanks for nice words. I did second batch of Himalayan bars. I managed to cut them sooner than previous batch so they have even more clean edges. After a day or so first batch became rock solid, like a stone.


You're welcome 

Let us know too if they're scratchy or not, after some time hehehe

Soapy thing:
I mentioned I received my tall n skinny mold right? Well.. Haven't used it lol

What I didn't mention is I also received a planer, and I just discovered that planing soap is therapeutic lol

So much that I've sacrificed a couple of bars making multicolored shavings they will have to end up as confetti eventually.


----------



## Baqn

@Dawni they are scratchy even now but that gives them authentic outlook. They look like real salt crystals. Next step is 100% salt but I want to check out first 50%. For the moment I don't feel any need to make 100% but we'll see. There is enough salt in 50% .


----------



## Carla Burke

Kari Howie said:


> View media item 2436View media item 2435View media item 2434View media item 2433View media item 2432View media item 2433View media item 2432


These soaps and sachets are just gorgeous!!!



Dawni said:


> You're welcome
> 
> Let us know too if they're scratchy or not, after some time hehehe
> 
> Soapy thing:
> I mentioned I received my tall n skinny mold right? Well.. Haven't used it lol
> 
> What I didn't mention is I also received a planer, and I just discovered that planing soap is therapeutic lol
> 
> So much that I've sacrificed a couple of bars making multicolored shavings they will have to end up as confetti eventually.



Hmm... That confetti soap could be a 'thing'! I don't know if you sell your soaps, but with cute packaging, you could plane any/all of your odd or broken pieces, and sell them as 'designer' bath gift items, solo, for stocking stuffers or tie-ons, or in variety packs, - or even as little bonus gifts, for orders over a certain amount...


----------



## Kosmerta

Today I beveled the edges of my 2 day old castille bars. They're just for an experiment and don't need to look pretty, but I definitely needed the practice!


----------



## Kari Howie

Carla Burke said:


> Nope! I've had horses, a milk cow, beef cattle, chickens, ducks, rabbits, geese, dogs, cats, guinea pigs, gerbils, ferrets, hamsters, snakes, geckos, red wigglers (worms/vermiculture), and a budgie. These are my first 3 goats. Thankfully, the only way any of them will ever weigh 100#, is if they decide to go swimming, and their wool soaks up a LOT of water. They're a Nigerian dwarf/angora cross, and I think, fully wooled-out, Kola (the aforementioned currently-fragrant buck) is fully grown, and weighs under 75#. He's only 28" tall, at the wethers, and can only *just* get his front hooves and nose to the top of his stall, to say, "HI!!", when we go into the barn. Marley, the doe, is only about 2/3 his size, and Calypso, their doeling, is only about 6months old. I just feel bad that I didn't already have the fences up, when we got them home. So hubs is taking them out on leads, to browse, and munch on leaves, while I string fence, lol. I noticed the folks we bought them from had a double thickness of fencing - but they were also raising quite a few sheep and about 25 Highlan' Coos (Highland cows), including some big bulls. But, yehhhhhhh, I've heard loads about their affinity for emulating Harry Houdini!


   I’ve heard it said that if you can throw a bucket of water through your fence, it’s not goat proof.



sirtim100 said:


> @Kari Howie, all the soaps are very nice but the first two are beautiful!






Carla Burke said:


> These soaps and sachets are just gorgeous!!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Carla Burke

Kari Howie said:


> Thank you so much!


My pleasure! 
Today, I fed, watered, loved on, and walked the goats (the fencing still isn't done, lol), bought the tpost driver & clips, to attach the fence to the tposts.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Carla Burke said:


> My pleasure!
> Today, I fed, watered, loved on, and walked the goats (the fencing still isn't done, lol), bought the tpost driver & clips, to attach the fence to the tposts.



if you are using field fence I recommend using tent stakes every couple of feet an tack the fence down to the ground, they will push on the bottom of it until they get thru. maybe you don't need a fence if you walk them every day hahaha.  they sound like very lucky goats


----------



## Carla Burke

Marilyn Norgart said:


> if you are using field fence I recommend using tent stakes every couple of feet an tack the fence down to the ground, they will push on the bottom of it until they get thru. maybe you don't need a fence if you walk them every day hahaha.  they sound like very lucky goats



LOL!! I hope they like living here, and I'm enjoying spoiling them. They're already as much pets, as livestock - more, really. I've been thinking about the stakes, and the problem with them, is that we basically live on a rock, with few areas of actual soil. I'm not sure I'll be able to get any to go into the ground - but, I'm going to try, and I'm putting the paddocks in the areas of the best soil I can find anyway, so they should/will support the brush the goats will thrive on. If all else fails, I may have to line the outside bottom of the fences with cinder blocks. I dunno.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Kari Howie said:


> View media item 2436View media item 2435View media item 2434View media item 2433View media item 2432View media item 2433View media item 2432


These are all just beautiful Kari!



sirtim100 said:


> I'd send you the miraculous organic honey of Galicia, but the cost, the cost...


Y'all know where Manuka honey comes from, right?


----------



## Kari Howie

KiwiMoose said:


> These are all just beautiful Kari!
> Thanks, KiwiMoose!
> 
> Y'all know where Manuka honey comes from, right?





Carla Burke said:


> My pleasure!
> Today, I fed, watered, loved on, and walked the goats (the fencing still isn't done, lol), bought the tpost driver & clips, to attach the fence to the tposts.


How exciting!!


----------



## SoapySuds

KiwiMoose said:


> Y'all know where Manuka honey comes from, right?



New Zealand!

Did you know that more Manuka honey is sold than produced every year across the globe?


----------



## KiwiMoose

Made this yesterday, and unmolded and cut today. It's Frangipani and Coconut scented with coconut cream added.


----------



## Kari Howie

KiwiMoose said:


> Made this yesterday, and unmolded and cut today. It's Frangipani and Coconut scented with coconut cream added.
> View attachment 42584
> View attachment 42585


Exquisite!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Carla Burke said:


> LOL!! I hope they like living here, and I'm enjoying spoiling them. They're already as much pets, as livestock - more, really. I've been thinking about the stakes, and the problem with them, is that we basically live on a rock, with few areas of actual soil. I'm not sure I'll be able to get any to go into the ground - but, I'm going to try, and I'm putting the paddocks in the areas of the best soil I can find anyway, so they should/will support the brush the goats will thrive on. If all else fails, I may have to line the outside bottom of the fences with cinder blocks. I dunno.



maybe get the bottom rail that are used on chainlink fences and wire them or wooden fence posts.  might be easier to work with, I am sure you will figure it out--just nice to do it before they get out hahahahaha

started making foaming bath butter--will finish it tomorrow.  I found a recipe online for bubble dough but darnit the ingreds weren't right on the amounts--I should know better so I just added a bunch of SLSA and am going to make bubble bars out of them tomorrow.  I hope it works--I am over it for the night though.  cant wait to see how the FBB turns out--so far it seems to have gone as planned.
I need new bubble bars anyway--a couple little girls broke 4 of them on Saturday--didn't catch till they disappeared.  next month they wont be allowed to touch them


----------



## KimR

I'm new to soaping so its all an adventure! I went to a local farm, Gilchrist Farm for a Goat Milk Soap making class. Great place! and Monica made it all so easy. Milked a goat too.  The next day I made Lavender GM Soap, Ginger Patchouli GM Soap & Sandalwood with Safflowers GM Soap. I will definitely have gifts completed for the holidays.  What to do when you have too much soap????


----------



## KDP

KiwiMoose said:


> Made this yesterday, and unmolded and cut today. It's Frangipani and Coconut scented with coconut cream added.
> View attachment 42584
> View attachment 42585


Beautiful!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

KimR said:


> What to do when you have too much soap????


You start a new thread entitled "What to do when you have too much soap????"


----------



## Relle

KimR said:


> What to do when you have too much soap????



Look in the search engine for the same question that has been answered before.


----------



## Relle

What soapy thing have I done today ...….  merge everyone's posts in, What soapy thing have you done today.


----------



## Millie

KimR said:


> What to do when you have too much soap????


Make more of course


----------



## SoapySuds

KiwiMoose said:


> Made this yesterday, and unmolded and cut today. It's Frangipani and Coconut scented with coconut cream added



Gorgeous!!!!

——

My husband likes my many swirly soap, it has his approval.

——



KimR said:


> What to do when you have too much soap????



Become an advocate for personal hygiene???

Wash your hands three times at every sink????

Wash yourself with 12 different bars of soap in the shower/tub?????

Become a soap peddler???

I think that last one is where I may be headed.


----------



## KiwiMoose

SoapySuds said:


> Become an advocate for personal hygiene???
> 
> Wash your hands three times at every sink????
> 
> Wash yourself with 12 different bars of soap in the shower/tub?????
> 
> Become a soap peddler???
> 
> I think that last one is where I may be headed.


Pssssssssst!  Hey!  You wanna buy a bar of soap? 
A BAR OF SOAP!!?? 
Shhhhhhhhhhhhhh! Yeah - a bar of soap.


----------



## Dawni

So.. Planing makes the difference between raw meat and prosciutto lol


----------



## Kari Howie

Dawni said:


> So.. Planing makes the difference between raw meat and prosciutto lol
> View attachment 42587


----------



## Mobjack Bay

KiwiMoose said:


> Made this yesterday, and unmolded and cut today. It's Frangipani and Coconut scented with coconut cream added.
> View attachment 42584
> View attachment 42585


I love, love, love these. The color combo is beautiful.

I have trouble getting coconut scent to come through.  Which one do you use?  Does it not discolor?


----------



## CatahoulaBubble

Cut two of my batches of soap today. Forgot the sodium lactate so I had to let them sit longer before I cut them.


----------



## pog

Carla Burke said:


> ... I've used a drop spindle, just playing around, with it, to see if I'd like it. Getting a consistent texture with a drop spindle is difficult, but a fun, slubby yarn was definitely doable...



The trick to consistency on a drop spindle is the same as on a wheel: at least 15 minutes of spinning a day and in a short time you’ll see your yarn improve dramatically!


----------



## John Harris

Made a 12 bar batch of my Perfect Soap recipe.  Poured it at just the right time.  Used a version of the recipe to make 15 bars but used a mold for 12.  I like my bars thick.  Scented with Bay Rum.  As usual, the scent accelerated the trace.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Dawni said:


> So.. Planing makes the difference between raw meat and prosciutto lol
> View attachment 42587



Nom nom - grab yourself some mozzarella and make these: https://www.goodtoknow.co.uk/recipes/parma-ham-and-mozzarella-bites#UhkpsBmVp2QvtZjq.32

@Mobjack Bay - I used this one: https://www.naturesgardencandles.com/creamy-coconut-fragrance-oil, but only at 1/3 of my total fragrance.  The others were Frangipani FO and Sweet orange EO.  I'm hoping it won't discolour too much at that rate.  Last time I used it I also used two other coconut FOs with it - a roasted coconut and an island coconut.  That soap definitely smells like coconut!  

Read the reviews on the NG site - one person actually says she thought it had faded until she used it and the smell came out quite strong in the shower.


----------



## SoapySuds

My husband asked what I was doing and I said taking pictures of soap for the soap forum.

He’s all like: the what?
Me: the soap forum?
Him: ...
Me: they have challenges and I need pictures
Him: ...
Me: soooooaaaaap foooooooooruuuuuum
Him: why.. who... there’s a soap forum?
Me: yes....
Him: eye rolls for days


----------



## Dawni

LOL @KiwiMoose.. Oh btw, I love your latest soap. I haven't touched my silicone mats in a while..

Soapy thing:
My lye won't arrive til another few days so I'm spending my time planing soap and repurposing the shavings lol

I rebatched some today in the microwave and added confetti. Let's see how it turns out. Still in the mold.


----------



## Carla Burke

KiwiMoose said:


> Made this yesterday, and unmolded and cut today. It's Frangipani and Coconut scented with coconut cream added.
> View attachment 42584
> View attachment 42585


 Just gorgeous!!


----------



## CatahoulaBubble

Carla Burke said:


> LOL!! I hope they like living here, and I'm enjoying spoiling them. They're already as much pets, as livestock - more, really. I've been thinking about the stakes, and the problem with them, is that we basically live on a rock, with few areas of actual soil. I'm not sure I'll be able to get any to go into the ground - but, I'm going to try, and I'm putting the paddocks in the areas of the best soil I can find anyway, so they should/will support the brush the goats will thrive on. If all else fails, I may have to line the outside bottom of the fences with cinder blocks. I dunno.



For fencing on really rocky ground I've used 2 cinder blocks stacked up with the holes facing up, you put the stake through the holes and then fill the holes with wet cement. Once the cement hardens you have a good solid fence post that you can then wrap the wire around. Then just tack the fencing down at ground level to prevent animals from going under it.


----------



## Dawni

Dawni said:


> ,
> Soapy thing:
> My lye won't arrive til another few days so I'm spending my time planing soap and repurposing the shavings lol
> 
> I rebatched some today in the microwave and added confetti. Let's see how it turns out. Still in the mold.


So.. I must have planed every soap from every single batch I had left lol I seriously lost track of time and didn't do anything else when the baby napped lol

I've never rebatched this much before. The main batter is rebatched soap and the confetti is some of the darker bits I planed off.


----------



## Louise Taylor

I tried to use an X-ray image as a divider. Wasn't sure so only divided a single bar mould and made a tiny batch. It seemed to work fine but then when I washed the slip of plastic the black came off. So I won't be using x-rays again. Nothing ventured . . . .


----------



## sirtim100

Made my first batch of shaving soap based on the collective wisdom of SoapMakingForum (which is some pretty heavy duty wisdom), so many many thanks to you all, especially to Zany, whose recipe was the basis for the adventure. Went very well, although there was a bit of a hairy moment when it looked set to solidify before my very eyes, didn't happen though. Now it's in the mould and I'm quietly and slowly stropping my straight razor, waiting for the first shave in 4 weeks time with my super-duper new soap.

Happy soaping, everyone


----------



## KiwiMoose

sirtim100 said:


> there was a bit of a hairy moment


Not a good sign for shave soap! LOL.  Please send me a blow-by-blow account, as it's in my sights to attempt a shave soap soon.


----------



## zanzalawi

I made a ghost loaf! I wish I’d tried to get fancier with it 
Unscented, uncolored vegan batch


----------



## sirtim100

KimR said:


> What to do when you have too much soap????



What would you define as "too much soap"? Beware, you're surrounded by people who make astronomical quantities of soap-based products on a daily basis and call it a "hobby", so perhaps their advice is open to question. I'd say too much soap is when you find you're running out of living space and toying with the idea of buying a new house because of all the bars curing in the kitchen, under the bed, on top of the wardrobe, TV, dog, in the cellar, patio, garden shed, etc. So what do you do when you reach that awkward state of affairs? Everyone here talks about "gifting" it, but if that were the case, most of the population of the USA must be receiving new bars of soap as a gift every other day, so that's an increasingly redundant option. Rebatch it? You've got the same amount, but now in mush format. Use it? There's a limit to how often you can wash your hands before the family start muttering darkly about OCD. The only solution I can think of is to use it to build an outhouse to store the next tonnage of soap. Or sell it to those who haven't been gifted 18 bars in the last week.


----------



## SoapySuds

Some FOs showed up magically at my door today. 

Weird. 

Debating to make a candle now, or wash my hands, again.

Used soap. Smelled soap. Touched soap. Washed soda ash off soap. 

Maybe I’ll make two more batches of soap for Xmas.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Dawni said:


> So.. I must have planed every soap from every single batch I had left lol I seriously lost track of time and didn't do anything else when the baby napped lol
> 
> I've never rebatched this much before. The main batter is rebatched soap and the confetti is some of the darker bits I planed off.
> View attachment 42593



I love them Dawni--you are making me want to make confetti again--its been awhile and I have a lot of bits to use---no no no I am done soaping until at least January


----------



## KiwiMoose

Mint mojito in the pot as we speak!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

sirtim100 said:


> The only solution I can think of is to use it to build an outhouse to store the next tonnage of soap.


----------



## SoapySuds

Ok. I am in love with my new FOs. I am beginning to understand why someone could become a FO HO - 50 scents and counting and I realize I have not even approached the number many of your collections........... You can’t suck me in any further. No. No. No. I don’t want to go down this rabbit hole further, but here I am. I blame all you all, I just casually walked in here one day and apparently never left and now pay a monthly fee to have the privilege of commenting. And now I make soap because it’s xmas. Because I got a new fragrance. Because I found a deal on oil. Because my birthday. Because my friends need soap. Because I need soap to match my counter tops. Because it’s raining. Because the dog is dirty. Because my other soap is lonely. Because an outhouse made of soap bricks to store more soap bricks sounds sensible. This is a black hole of soapy shame. And I am circling the drain.

 I do not have a problem. At least that’s what I tell myself.

I did manage to make two and a half mini soaps for myself. In addition to the Xmas loaf. I have no idea what it’s going to look like. I did Jackson Pollock splatter the top with the leftover sputtering from my squeeze bottles. I’ll cut it and show it off later. It’s a lovely green tea scent.


----------



## Jennifer Horne

I made this loaf, its still soft as most of my oils are soft but i am ok with it.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Mint Mojito anyone?


----------



## KimR

sirtim100 said:


> The only solution I can think of is to use it to build an outhouse to store the next tonnage of soap.


Sirtim 100, 

Thank you for the humor! Brightened my day!


----------



## julie j

Derpina Bubbles said:


> It's a good addiction!
> 
> Nope to washing up straight away.  Wipe off as much batter as possible then leave everything until it's saponified.  Much easier to clean and better for your drains. Throw any rags in the wash after waiting too.  Just don't wipe bulky bits up with rags. Use paper towel for that and toss em. I feel so Martha Stewartish right now.


Hey...I am new at making soap as well...just wondering what it could do to the drains.  I have always washed the fresh batter remains down the drain up until now.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Jennifer Horne said:


> I made this loaf, its still soft as most of my oils are soft but i am ok with it.


Gosh - that looks beautiful!


----------



## sirtim100

SoapySuds said:


> I do not have a problem. At least that’s what I tell myself.



Spoken like a true addict. 

As I write I am sniffing a loaf of recently demoulded shaving soap. This is not normal.

@KimR, so glad you liked the mail. Now I'm off to gloat over my collection of essential oils


----------



## Carla Burke

CatahoulaBubble said:


> For fencing on really rocky ground I've used 2 cinder blocks stacked up with the holes facing up, you put the stake through the holes and then fill the holes with wet cement. Once the cement hardens you have a good solid fence post that you can then wrap the wire around. Then just tack the fencing down at ground level to prevent animals from going under it.


 Thank you! 

Did I mention that I've never put up fences, before? Today, I was trying to figure out what I was doing wrong. Turns out, I wasn't - I just don't have a very important tool. SMH... A 'come-along', to tighten the fences with, so the goats can't just beat them down, & walk over them. So, that's ordered, and the goats all got collars & bells, finally found a reliable hay supplier, got some, and now I don't have to walk them, in the crummy weather (scheduled for tomorrow, So that seems important!). So, now, I get a couple days to look up recipes for doggie shampoo bars!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Carla Burke said:


> Did I mention that I've never put up fences, before?



is that a pic of one of your goats?? so cute!!!  not trying to be a downer just sharing my experiences---if you are using field fence the goats can stick their head thru and not get back out cuz of the horns.  I had one that did that all the time and she was in there most of the day until I came home and cut her out--unfortunately it makes them easy pickins if you have any wild animals or dogs around


----------



## Carla Burke

Thank you! That's my buck, Kola. He's QUITE a character! The fencing I'm using is the one the breeder has been using, for years. In fact, I got it from them. They did say, though, that it's not a small enough one, for kids. Kola won't be able to get his head through - and now (Thank you!), I'll know to watch the does very closely!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

SoapySuds said:


> Because an outhouse made of soap bricks to store more soap bricks sounds sensible.


 YIKES! That bad, eh? You have my deepest sympathies.


----------



## Jennifer Horne

KiwiMoose said:


> Gosh - that looks beautiful!


Thank you so much, that makes me feel so good to read that.


----------



## SoapySuds

I think I found my swirl recipe


----------



## Zany_in_CO

SoapySuds said:


> I think I found my swirl recipe


----------



## Dawni

Congratulations @SoapySuds hehehe


----------



## KiwiMoose

SoapySuds said:


> I think I found my swirl recipe
> 
> View attachment 42637


Wow!  Love that swirl on the top.  Good work!  I recently did a very swirly 'eve's garden' type soap, and I ended up going with 45% OO just to allow me more time.  It seemed to work pretty well.

Today I made a Turmeric and Calendula batch - our dear friend @KiwiSoap sent me his very own dried calendula petals to use.  It was my first time using turmeric, and I'd put a generous half-teaspoon into a jug to mix with my 600g batter.  Feeling sure it wasn't enough, I left the jar of turmeric out in case I wanted to added some more while mixing. I sure didn't - gosh it makes a beautiful deep mustard colour, doesn't it? I'll put some pics up tomorrow once I've unmolded.


----------



## Dawni

KiwiMoose said:


> I sure didn't - gosh it makes a beautiful deep mustard colour, doesn't it? I'll put some pics up tomorrow once I've unmolded.


It does. Mine looks like Dijon mustard before it fades - complete with the flecks hehe. Can't wait to see yours..


----------



## SeaSuds

tested my cold processed soy wax shaving soap (3rd attempt) , one week into cure.  Lather stayed on the brush for over an hour, I'm hoping that's a good sign?


----------



## Millie

@SeaSuds Great photo! Holy moly, an hour? Think you got some super-hero suds there.


----------



## Kari Howie

SoapySuds said:


> I think I found my swirl recipe
> 
> View attachment 42637


Oooo! Aaaaaah!


----------



## Kiti Williams

Mixed up some liquid soap yesterday and bottled 90 oz for the craft show tomorrow.


----------



## Ladka

I made two silicon moulds, one using a toy car and another with the carved wood carnation blossom I had obtained earlier. They seem to be OK and I will test them after they've sufficiently solidified. The silicon I use needs 24 hrs to solidfify so I can't pour soap batter in them before tomorrow.


----------



## SoapySuds

Sliced my soap!

This is the green tea






This is my latte scented soap:


----------



## SoapySuds

And the soap with the blue to pink to now purple tops:






Pink was so much better, it’s supposed to be blue. Ugh.


----------



## KiwiMoose

@SoapySuds - love them all, particularly the ones with the purple top!


----------



## John Harris

Just did another 12 bar batch of my Perfect Soap recipe.  Olive, canola castor, palm, coconut, lard, bee's, shea.  Scented with Peru Balsam plant resinoid.  Gonna be a brown soap.  Here are a couple of pics of it in my adapted 40-bar slab mold - just poured.


----------



## Ashleigh

SoapySuds said:


> Pink was so much better, it’s supposed to be blue. Ugh.



I really like them with the purple!


----------



## KiwiMoose

John Harris said:


> Just did another 12 bar batch of my Perfect Soap recipe.  Olive, canola castor, palm, coconut, lard, bee's, shea.  Scented with Peru Balsam plant resinoid.  Gonna be a brown soap.  Here are a couple of pics of it in my adapted 40-bar slab mold - just poured.


Love your mold adaptation!


----------



## Millie

@SoapySuds Nail clippers? Think I missed that class. Pretty soaps.

@John Harris Looks great!! You definitely have a style.


----------



## SoapySuds

Lol!!!


Millie said:


> @SoapySuds Nail clippers? Think I missed that class.



Nah I found those floating in my workspace


----------



## Millie

SoapySuds said:


> Nah I found those floating in my workspace


Haha, phew! I was imagining some new nail clipper beveling trend.


----------



## Lin19687

This weekend I will be packing up all my soaping stuff in the hopes I find a house to move too by Summer.  I have plenty of stock for online sales and don't have any shows till May next year.  FO's are already packed


----------



## Carly B

I took a break from CP and made some M&P soap to take to my 94 year old MIL on Thanksgiving.  Christmas scent in the green ones, and grapefruit and bergamot in the others.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Dawni said:


> It does. Mine looks like Dijon mustard before it fades - complete with the flecks hehe. Can't wait to see yours..


Hmmmm - almost a bit pink?  The underside is coloured with turmeric which was a dark mustard colour going into the mold.  And the topside had TD with some ground calendula petals in it - it also has 'air pockets' where I sprinkled some calendula petals into the moulds that somehow didn't stay on top.  Do you think the colour will change in time?


----------



## Kiti Williams

SoapySuds said:


> Sliced my soap!
> 
> This is the green tea
> 
> View attachment 42659
> 
> 
> This is my latte scented soap:




VERY pretty!


----------



## Ashleigh

Sniffed 40 FOs from my Aztec order. I think they were all pretty awesome but to be honest that was about 30 too many to sniff in one sitting for me so I stopped being able to distinguish between them.


----------



## Kiti Williams

KiwiMoose said:


> Hmmmm - almost a bit pink?  The underside is coloured with turmeric which was a dark mustard colour going into the mold.  And the topside had TD with some ground calendula petals in it - it also has 'air pockets' where I sprinkled some calendula petals into the moulds that somehow didn't stay on top.  Do you think the colour will change in time?View attachment 42668
> View attachment 42669



  IDK, but I love this mold!  Best thing for shampoo bars, easy to hold when the shampoo gets wet!


----------



## DKing

KiwiMoose said:


> Hmmmm - almost a bit pink?



I was going to say something last night when you were talking about the colour of the turmeric batter going into the mold, but I was curious to see if you would have a different outcome than I did.  I did a turmeric soap quite a few months ago and it was such a gorgeous and bright colour going into the mold, but faded fast and was a pale pinky peach by the time I cut it.  This was back when I was wanting to keep things all natural and have since given in to using micas to get the colours I like.  

ps....it has faded slightly more over the months, but the majority of the fade happened right away.


----------



## Misschief

Ashleigh said:


> Sniffed 40 FOs from my Aztec order. I think they were all pretty awesome but to be honest that was about 30 too many to sniff in one sitting for me so I stopped being able to distinguish between them.


Coffee beans... smell your coffee between sniffs.


----------



## Dawni

KiwiMoose said:


> Hmmmm - almost a bit pink?  The underside is coloured with turmeric which was a dark mustard colour going into the mold.  And the topside had TD with some ground calendula petals in it - it also has 'air pockets' where I sprinkled some calendula petals into the moulds that somehow didn't stay on top.  Do you think the colour will change in time?View attachment 42668
> View attachment 42669


Maybe not? Turmeric doesn't stay orange/yellow for long is what I've found. Annatto does it better. That's a similar color to how my turmeric soleseife looks like now, a few months after making it. Cute soap though


----------



## KDP

SoapySuds said:


> Sliced my soap!
> 
> This is the green tea
> 
> View attachment 42659
> 
> 
> This is my latte scented soap:


Very pretty soaps...I especially love the latte


----------



## Mobjack Bay

sirtim100 said:


> Spoken like a true addict.
> 
> As I write I am sniffing a loaf of recently demoulded shaving soap. This is not normal.
> 
> @KimR, so glad you liked the mail. Now I'm off to gloat over my collection of essential oils


I hope you’re not putting your nose on the soap!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

John Harris said:


> Just did another 12 bar batch of my Perfect Soap recipe.  Olive, canola castor, palm, coconut, lard, bee's, shea.  Scented with Peru Balsam plant resinoid.  Gonna be a brown soap.  Here are a couple of pics of it in my adapted 40-bar slab mold - just poured.


Is it the resinoid giving you the color?  I am trying to get that color and can’t quite get there.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

KiwiMoose said:


> Hmmmm - almost a bit pink?  The underside is coloured with turmeric which was a dark mustard colour going into the mold.  And the topside had TD with some ground calendula petals in it - it also has 'air pockets' where I sprinkled some calendula petals into the moulds that somehow didn't stay on top.  Do you think the colour will change in time?View attachment 42668
> View attachment 42669


Not mustard, but the color is pretty.

I just made a batch of soap using a shortening blend that is tallow and lard.  It’s my first time using tallow, so I planned a very simple soap with swirls on the top.  Due to the magic of lard, the batter was very well behaved even though I was working at 105F.  The scent is Nature’s Fragrance Forest Hike, so I tried to go with a woodsy theme.  I still find it challenging to get the right amount of mica when I’m portioning off small amounts of batter.  I think the brown in particular could have used more. I’m also not very good at straight lines, but I guess that won’t be obvious when I cut the bars.  This is also my first soap with EDTA.  I still have mixed feelings about using it, but I’ve had a couple more cases of DOS.  EDTA seems like the lesser of two evils.


----------



## sirtim100

Now that I've turned into a full-bore, no-questions-asked soap junky, it was only a matter of time before I started toying with the idea of HP. I resisted, tossed and turned in bed, just said no, but today I cracked, ran down to the druggist's and laid in half a kilo of KOH, stearic acid and made my own bain marie (home looks suspiciously like a meth lab now). 

Followed @DeeAnna's version of Songwind's recipe (viz the humungous thread, 64 pages no less, got to p.31 and had to eat something). Evidently the end product is for shaving. The EOs are cedar and bergamot. And it all seemed to work. The problem is that HP is a whole new ball game, so I felt even more lost than usual. And I'm not entirely sure that I like it, it's even more stressful than CP.


----------



## Karmic

*cackles*​


----------



## Quilter99755

Ashleigh said:


> Sniffed 40 FOs from my Aztec order. I think they were all pretty awesome but to be honest that was about 30 too many to sniff in one sitting for me so I stopped being able to distinguish between them.


You're better than I am...got an order of 12 and halfway through they all smelled the same.  My sniffer was broken by then! LOL


----------



## SoapySuds

Karmic said:


> View attachment 42676
> 
> *cackles*​



Let me know how this soaps and works out, it may be my next order.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Quilter99755 said:


> You're better than I am...got an order of 12 and halfway through they all smelled the same.  My sniffer was broken by then! LOL


I get a headache after about 3 sniffs.


----------



## Karmic

SoapySuds said:


> Let me know how this soaps and works out, it may be my next order.



Yeah I'm going to do a test batch tonight. I've noticed a lot of people talking about reds in general and this specific mica being mentioned so I'll be sure to show off for everyone once I get to soaping with it later


----------



## KiwiMoose

Mobjack Bay said:


> Not mustard, but the color is pretty.
> 
> I just made a batch of soap using a shortening blend that is tallow and lard.  It’s my first time using tallow, so I planned a very simple soap with swirls on the top.  Due to the magic of lard, the batter was very well behaved even though I was working at 105F.  The scent is Nature’s Fragrance Forest Hike, so I tried to go with a woodsy theme.  I still find it challenging to get the right amount of mica when I’m portioning off small amounts of batter.  I think the brown in particular could have used more. I’m also not very good at straight lines, but I guess that won’t be obvious when I cut the bars.  This is also my first soap with EDTA.  I still have mixed feelings about using it, but I’ve had a couple more cases of DOS.  EDTA seems like the lesser of two evils.
> 
> View attachment 42673


That looks very pretty Mobjack.  You owe @Relle a Christmas present for making her merge three posts!  You wait - you'll wake up tomorrow and they will have magically (!) be merged into one single post.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

@KiwiMoose that seems to happen every time I am trying to catch up on this thread .

I’ve already cut my tallow lard soap! First lesson: a recipe with 36% palmitic and stearic hardens fast.  I cut the soap within 7 hours of putting it in the mold.  I probably could have left it another couple of hours, but I really wanted to wind down for the day.  Second lesson: the new heating pad works! I’ve had my first overheating experience. It was just a little crack on the top, but the sides have that telltale rash. There’s something else going on inside the soap, but I don’t think it’s anything major.  There are small dots, but they didn’t look quite like stearic spots or bubbles.  I didn’t get a good look because I put it all back in the mold and covered the top to avoid ash.

Despite all that, I’m very happy with my first tallow soap. I especially like the way the base color turned out.  It’s a bluish, grayish green and exactly what I was hoping for.  Photo tomorrow...


----------



## Zany_in_CO

sirtim100 said:


> ...it's even more stressful than CP.


Um, would ya like some cheese with that whine?   

(Just kidding. Like everything else, you'll get there... just never as fast as you would like. )


----------



## TheGecko

Completely ruined a batch of soap.  Got in a hurry, wasn’t paying attention to where I left off, was too focused on trying something new.  As soon as I poured the batter into the mold I knew exactly what I had done wrong and tried to fix it. Probably could have if I hadn’t been soaping hot, but by the time I got it back in the bowl and on the scale and got out my Olive Oil...it was too late.  I barely got it scooped into a garbage bag before it became a hot rock!

Second batch went much better, but I think I will reserve the ‘heat transfer’ method for larger batches of soap.  And it’s a new recipe...Palm free and has Avocado Oil.

Sitting trying to figure out what to make next.  I’m bummed about the first batch because I wasted a 2 oz bottle of Honeysuckle FO and I won’t be putting in another order until January.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

@TheGecko   So sorry to hear about your problems today, but I bet it will go better the next time.


----------



## John Harris

Mobjack Bay said:


> Is it the resinoid giving you the color?  I am trying to get that color and can’t quite get there.



Yes, the resinoid was a deep brown thick liquid.


----------



## TheGecko

Mobjack Bay said:


> @TheGecko   So sorry to hear about your problems today, but I bet it will go better the next time.



Decided to call it a night.  I had three more soaps I wanted to make, but I messed up on the Bl Rasp Vanilla GMS and it’s now a Oatmeal & Honey hybrid.  I use frozen Evap Goat Milk and distilled water and was using a new silicone ice tray that I was freezing the GM and some leftover Coconut Milk.  Wasn’t paying attention to anything but the scale and so I didn’t notice that I had popped out the lone Coconut Milk cube until I started adding my lye.  Oh well.  In the midst of adding my Olive Oil I realize that I’m using the wrong recipe for my GMS.  I’m about in tears when hubby walks in and asks me what is wrong and I told him the above and he asks if the soap is ruined.  Not ruined, just not right.  He still didn’t understand so I said, let me grab a set of bass strings off the shelf and put them on your Jazz.  He looked horrified!

We’ll start again tomorrow.


----------



## John Harris

So, it has been six weeks since I have returned to soaping.  My first effort was a 40 bar batch of Patchouli.  It came out perfectly and has retained its scent very well.  So I tried a bar in the shower this morning.  It took a few minutes before it started lathering, but once it got going it was fine.

I came to work this evening smelling of Patchouli.  My co workers were coming up to smell me.  I'd say this one is a success.  The only problem is that the bars are too big.  Even with my big hands, the fit was not good.  I'll have to resize, I suppose, but I don't like doing that.


----------



## Relle

KiwiMoose said:


> That looks very pretty Mobjack.  You owe @Relle a Christmas present for making her merge three posts!  You wait - you'll wake up tomorrow and they will have magically (!) be merged into one single post.



Magic and a Christmas present.   Merge, merge, merge. 
Mobjacks not the only merging I'm doing, a few for a moose that's a kiwi too. Magic and a Christmas present .


----------



## Adobehead

John Harris said:


> Scented with Peru Balsam plant resinoid.


Is it hard to get that thick resin to blend in?  Do you just use the stick bender or is more required?  It looks fabulous.


----------



## John Harris

Adobehead said:


> Is it hard to get that thick resin to blend in?  Do you just use the stick bender or is more required?  It looks fabulous.


The stick blender worked fine.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

TheGecko said:


> Completely ruined a batch of soap.  Got in a hurry, wasn’t paying attention to where I left off, was too focused on trying something new.  As soon as I poured the batter into the mold I knew exactly what I had done wrong and tried to fix it. Probably could have if I hadn’t been soaping hot, but by the time I got it back in the bowl and on the scale and got out my Olive Oil...it was too late.  I barely got it scooped into a garbage bag before it became a hot rock!
> 
> Second batch went much better, but I think I will reserve the ‘heat transfer’ method for larger batches of soap.  And it’s a new recipe...Palm free and has Avocado Oil.
> 
> Sitting trying to figure out what to make next.  I’m bummed about the first batch because I wasted a 2 oz bottle of Honeysuckle FO and I won’t be putting in another order until January.


Sometimes you just have to put the SB down and regroup.  I know from experience and have the soap to prove it 

ETA: when I started making mistakes or leaving things out, I decided it was time to use a worksheet.  It takes an extra 5 minutes before I start making soap, but it allows me to work through my list of ingredients and do a mental step by step of the process.  I check every ingredient off as I add it and haven’t left anything out since I started using this approach.  The worksheet is also how I keep track of how the soap behaves, Trace behavior, etc.  I’m taking more consistent notes now as a result of the prompts on the worksheet. I use the back of the worksheet to sketch out the soap design, or list additive variations if I am splitting a larger batch.

here’s the link in case you’re interested: https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/soap-making-journal.76006/


----------



## bookreader451

I made 72 soap packs for the local homeless shelter outreach.  I was thrilled when they said they would take them.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

bookreader451 said:


> I made 72 soap packs for the local homeless shelter outreach.  I was thrilled when they said they would take them.


Fantastic!  Did they end up taking them without labeling?  I noticed that soaps in the hotels I’ve been in recently didn’t have ingredients listed.  And, as a sidebar, I opened one of them to wash my hands before I had a chance to pull my own soap out of my suitcase.  Nice hotel, awful soap!

This is the overheated soap I made yesterday, with the obvious silicone rash on the sides.  It’s scented with Forest Hike from Nature’s Fragrance, which is nice and more fresh smelling than piney.  I’m super happy with the base color. It’s Alpine Green from Nuture, but at what I estimated would be half strength (0.5 tsp ppo).  I might go even lower the next time.  I need to work on getting my tops to pop more, for example the way @Michele50 gets her’s to pop .  I would love to hear how others do a mica drizzle because they always seem to turn ashy on me.  On closer inspection, the spots in the body of the soap look like stearic & palmitic spots and are not bubbles.


----------



## Ladka

Just poured a smallish batch into my handmade toy car mould, the carnation flower mould and four tiny shallow moulds to use for inclusions or gifts.
They went into the oven to gel before I remembered to take a photo - will take them tomorrow.


----------



## Kiti Williams

I went to a Craft Bazaar yesterday as a vendor.  We were the "Unjunked" zone!  I did not have a pretty table cloth on the table provided, I had my soaps all nicely set into plastic shoe boxes, lids under the box.  It had a good turnout and I made the cost of the table/entry fee plus $100.00!  My soaps were selling at 5 to 7 dollars each with the Lotion Bars costing 10.  There was a M&P vendor, but she was sending people to us because my soaps are Vegan and Cruelty free.  Everyone  loved the Lavender/Rosemary sent to one of my soaps.  The guys liked it alot and 3 bought one each because they liked the "Manly" smell of it.  I gave a "Taste" to the wood turner who had shaving bowls and brushes.  He told me he turns his bowls to 3.5", because "Artisan" soaps are a bit wider from the molds.  He said he would send over anyone who wanted a soap for shaving - he has had good soap made for him  to shave with, and was looking for a new provider in this area.


----------



## DKing

Kiti Williams said:


> It had a good turnout and I made the cost of the table/entry fee plus $100.00!





Kiti Williams said:


> Everyone loved the Lavender/Rosemary sent to one of my soaps. The guys liked it alot and 3 bought one each because they liked the "Manly" smell of it.


Congrats on your great day!  
What is it about lavender that men love so much?  I gave my nephew a few soaps the other day and specifically included ones with more masculine scents for him and then more feminine ones for his girlfriend, and the soap he was most excited about was the one that was mostly lavender.  My husband also loves anything with lavender (or patchouli)


----------



## TheGecko

Mobjack Bay said:


> This is the overheated soap I made yesterday, with the obvious silicone rash on the sides.  It’s scented with Forest Hike from Nature’s Fragrance, which is nice and more fresh smelling than piney.  I’m super happy with the base color. It’s Alpine Green from Nuture, but at what I estimated would be half strength (0.5 tsp ppo).  I might go even lower the next time.  I need to work on getting my tops to pop more, for example the way @Michele50 gets her’s to pop .  I would love to hear how others do a mica drizzle because they always seem to turn ashy on me.  On closer inspection, the spots in the body of the soap look like stearic & palmitic spots and are not bubbles.



The second soap (the first was tossed) has a ‘silicone rash’.  Do you know what can be done about it?  I had wash my molds between uses.

And I used Alpine green with just a dash of TD and got a lovely green color.



Mobjack Bay said:


> Sometimes you just have to put the SB down and regroup.  I know from experience and have the soap to prove it
> 
> ETA: when I started making mistakes or leaving things out, I decided it was time to use a worksheet.  It takes an extra 5 minutes before I start making soap, but it allows me to work through my list of ingredients and do a mental step by step of the process.  I check every ingredient off as I add it and haven’t left anything out since I started using this approach.  The worksheet is also how I keep track of how the soap behaves, Trace behavior, etc.  I’m taking more consistent notes now as a result of the prompts on the worksheet. I use the back of the worksheet to sketch out the soap design, or list additive variations if I am splitting a larger batch.
> 
> here’s the link in case you’re interested: https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/soap-making-journal.76006/



Very interested.

When I first started soaping, I would print put the recipe and then make notes on additives, colors, scents and misc stuff.  But once I got my recipes down, I quit printing and just made notes in my journal as to what “soap” I made and when.

I know that I need to be more serious about better manufacturing processes.  Thank you.


----------



## Misschief

DKing said:


> Congrats on your great day!
> What is it about lavender that men love so much?  I gave my nephew a few soaps the other day and specifically included ones with more masculine scents for him and then more feminine ones for his girlfriend, and the soap he was most excited about was the one that was mostly lavender.  My husband also loves anything with lavender (or patchouli)


At the market, my best selling soaps usually have lavender in them. It doesn't matter that it's a floral; it seems to be more of a unisex fragrance than any other.


----------



## DKing

Misschief said:


> At the market, my best selling soaps usually have lavender in them. It doesn't matter that it's a floral; it seems to be more of a unisex fragrance than any other.


I was never much of a lavender fan, but it is starting to grow on me now.  It does seem to be the scent most requested by different family members so I can imagine it would be a good seller for you.  Are you doing another sale before Christmas?  I still need to come out and say hello!


----------



## Misschief

DKing said:


> I was never much of a lavender fan, but it is starting to grow on me now.  It does seem to be the scent most requested by different family members so I can imagine it would be a good seller for you.  Are you doing another sale before Christmas?  I still need to come out and say hello!


Today was my last sale of the season. We could just get together for coffee some time, though, yanno?


----------



## Michele50

Mobjack Bay said:


> "....I need to work on getting my tops to pop more, for example the way @Michele50 gets her’s to pop .  I would love to hear how others do a mica drizzle because they always seem to turn ashy on me...."



Thanks so much, @Mobjack Bay, I do appreciate your compliment. Some of mine with the 'pop' of color on top do get soda ash but (with gloves on) I hold them under a gentle stream of water while moving my finger against the ash. It can remove a bit of design so I try to do this quickly. I've read where others use the steam on their iron to 'erase' their's but I didn't have success with that method. I had one loaf get ash and it had quite a bit of texture (no pop color though) on top and it was all down in the groves . I used a small *soft *make-up brush I had to rub gently in the groves while under a tiny stream of water. It was a slow process but when I gift to my family I'm OCD about my soap and want them to look pretty; the ash takes away from that. Use to I'd leave my soap in the mold longer than now and *never *got ash; I've only gotten it since removing my soap sooner. 

I sometimes use just a little reserved soap batter to drizzle on top and then swirl. Other times I mix a bit of mica into a light oil and put it to the side until I'm ready to decorate the top with it; however, I prefer how the micas look mixed in with glycerin. The glycerin mixed micas are (to me) a bit heavier so if one is heavy-handed at drizzling/dropping it onto the top of the soap it can create little divots or indentations once cured. That might only happen if the soap batter were still very fluid and not at a thicker trace.

I wanted to attach a photo to show you how the lighter blue and darker blue look mixed with glycerin on the top compared to the very same two colors mixed into the soap batter--big difference! I've put a black circle around one area that has the light blue soap batter alongside the light blue mica mixed with glycerin, as well another black circle around more of the light blue soap batter. I did the same with the darker blue (purple circles). Seeing the two blues (soap batter color and the glycerin mix) allows you to see just how much pop it adds.





I took pics right after cutting them into bars. Included is a photo of one so you could see how the colors look after saponification. It was made in a loaf mold so they're rough looking on the sides. I'll smooth them up a bit by running them under the tap (but keep the tops out from the stream) and rub my gloved fingers over the face of the soap. This was my first salt bar and I ground the sea salt to a powder rather than leaving it as very small granules. I've only made 2, the other I left in their granule state.


----------



## DKing

Misschief said:


> Today was my last sale of the season. We could just get together for coffee some time, though, yanno?


Absolutely!  I'm more of a tea kinda girl, but I am completely up for that.    let's make plans soon.


----------



## Dawni

Made my (hopefully) challenge entry soap.. And a soleseife! Kiddo napped for quite a while today hehehe


----------



## Mobjack Bay

@Michele50  thank you for those very clear photos. It never even occurred to me to use the colored micas instead of gold.   I’ve been putting the mica in water rather than oil or glycerin, which may be part of the problem.  I also rushed to cut the soap.  It was my first recipe with tallow and when the top got very hard within 4 hours of putting the soap in the mold I was afraid that I would be trying to cut a rock if I waited until the next day.  I am always learning 

You managed to get impressive swirls in your salt bar, which are notorious for being difficult to swirl. With the cure of my first salt bars now at the 5 month mark, a tester soap made with powdery salt seems to be lathering a little less than a tester soap made with granular salt.  I’m wondering if the difference could be due to the texture of the bars, with the “rougher” soap lathering better.  My next step is to pull out some full size bars to compare.


----------



## Ladka

I unmolded the toy car and carnation flower from my new made silicone moulds.






The car looks just like my Opel on a snowy winter morning ha-ha! 
Next time I'll use red colour I've tested in the carnation flower.


----------



## Kiti Williams

Michele50 said:


> Thanks so much, @Mobjack Bay, I do appreciate your compliment. Some of mine with the 'pop' of color on top do get soda ash but (with gloves on) I hold them under a gentle stream of water while moving my finger against the ash. It can remove a bit of design so I try to do this quickly. I've read where others use the steam on their iron to 'erase' their's but I didn't have success with that method. I had one loaf get ash and it had quite a bit of texture (no pop color though) on top and it was all down in the groves . I used a small *soft *make-up brush I had to rub gently in the groves while under a tiny stream of water. It was a slow process but when I gift to my family I'm OCD about my soap and want them to look pretty; the ash takes away from that. Use to I'd leave my soap in the mold longer than now and *never *got ash; I've only gotten it since removing my soap sooner.
> 
> I sometimes use just a little reserved soap batter to drizzle on top and then swirl. Other times I mix a bit of mica into a light oil and put it to the side until I'm ready to decorate the top with it; however, I prefer how the micas look mixed in with glycerin. The glycerin mixed micas are (to me) a bit heavier so if one is heavy-handed at drizzling/dropping it onto the top of the soap it can create little divots or indentations once cured. That might only happen if the soap batter were still very fluid and not at a thicker trace.
> 
> I wanted to attach a photo to show you how the lighter blue and darker blue look mixed with glycerin on the top compared to the very same two colors mixed into the soap batter--big difference! I've put a black circle around one area that has the light blue soap batter alongside the light blue mica mixed with glycerin, as well another black circle around more of the light blue soap batter. I did the same with the darker blue (purple circles). Seeing the two blues (soap batter color and the glycerin mix) allows you to see just how much pop it adds.View attachment 42693
> 
> 
> I took pics right after cutting them into bars. Included is a photo of one so you could see how the colors look after saponification. It was made in a loaf mold so they're rough looking on the sides. I'll smooth them up a bit by running them under the tap (but keep the tops out from the stream) and rub my gloved fingers over the face of the soap. This was my first salt bar and I ground the sea salt to a powder rather than leaving it as very small granules. I've only made 2, the other I left in their granule state.
> View attachment 42694




  That is a lovely cut!


----------



## KiwiMoose

DKing said:


> Absolutely!  I'm more of a tea kinda girl, but I am completely up for that.    let's make plans soon.


Happy to treat anyone to a cuppa tea or coffee if they can pay for the trip over to NZ 

I had a go at making an ombre soap, but had difficulties with very lumpy accelerating batter, so the colours didn't graduate as much as i would have liked - there are distinct lines between each mix because I had to work quickly.  However, I still quite like it, and next time I will try without using a new, untested, FO.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

@Ladka those are awesome--love it!!!!
@kiwim beautiful soap--I don't care if it isn't what you had planned for they are great!!!

while it may not be soapy--I am making rose melts and then I am stuck waiting for the last of my supplies to come in and then I want to not do anything bath related for the rest of the year after my last 3 markets--except soak in the tub and use some of the new things I have made


----------



## Dumfrey

Made my third batch of cold process soap, a bit surprising this time!



Today's recipe;
30% coconut
30% lard
30% palm
10% olive
50% of water replaced with aloe
1 TBS oatmeal (powdered in vitamix)
Small batch, 500G


Got it to emulsion, added some oatmeal, quick blend, added some FO (China Rain, not supposed to cause acceleration per vendor) and it went form emulsion to a thick trace in about 30 seconds.
Got it all in the molds (individual bar and shell) with juts a little time to spare.
Molds did not fill even, and I was in a hurry, so made a bit of a mess 
It was a thick pudding, setting up by the time I finished  
It started gel in about 4 minutes, got it covered and insulated.
Dumped the extra into a cleaned up take out cup that originally housed some BBQ beans.

An hour latter, I was able to loosen the edges and shake out the "spare puck" from the bean container.

all in all.  Looks like it turned out okay.  Will pop the rest out of the mold tomorrow.


----------



## DKing

KiwiMoose said:


> Happy to treat anyone to a cuppa tea or coffee if they can pay for the trip over to NZ


Going to NZ would be a pretty great vacation, so you never know!  Same goes if you ever make your way over to Canada.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

KiwiMoose said:


> Happy to treat anyone to a cuppa tea or coffee if they can pay for the trip over to NZ
> 
> I had a go at making an ombre soap, but had difficulties with very lumpy accelerating batter, so the colours didn't graduate as much as i would have liked - there are distinct lines between each mix because I had to work quickly.  However, I still quite like it, and next time I will try without using a new, untested, FO.
> View attachment 42699
> View attachment 42700


Forget about ombre.  The layering makes a very attractive soap.  And, oh by the way, I’m not seeing any muddy colors...


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Dumfrey said:


> Made my third batch of cold process soap, a bit surprising this time!
> 
> 
> 
> Today's recipe;
> 30% coconut
> 30% lard
> 30% palm
> 10% olive
> 50% of water replaced with aloe
> 1 TBS oatmeal (powdered in vitamix)
> Small batch, 500G
> 
> 
> Got it to emulsion, added some oatmeal, quick blend, added some FO (China Rain, not supposed to cause acceleration per vendor) and it went form emulsion to a thick trace in about 30 seconds.
> Got it all in the molds (individual bar and shell) with juts a little time to spare.
> Molds did not fill even, and I was in a hurry, so made a bit of a mess
> It was a thick pudding, setting up by the time I finished
> It started gel in about 4 minutes, got it covered and insulated.
> Dumped the extra into a cleaned up take out cup that originally housed some BBQ beans.
> 
> An hour latter, I was able to loosen the edges and shake out the "spare puck" from the bean container.
> 
> all in all.  Looks like it turned out okay.  Will pop the rest out of the mold tomorrow.



If you put the oatmeal in dry, it may have contributed to the problem.  I usually stick blend oatmeal into my oils.  On the other hand, I would have expected the lard and olive oil to slow things down.  Were you soaping warm?  Using a high lye concentration?


----------



## Dawni

@KiwiMoose if you make it all the way here.. Expect a lunch or dinner and/or drinks (if you're up to that lol).. Aside from tea or coffee hehe. Same goes for everyone else lol

So.. I cut what is supposed to be my challenge entry. Some bars look good, but not spin swirl worthy, but some look good enough to enter. I'm happy with all of em regardless. Gonna go sign up now, then pretty these up and take pictures.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I learned the “correct way” to make a hanger swirl AFTER I made this soap.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Mobjack Bay said:


> I learned the “correct way” to make a hanger swirl AFTER I made this soap.
> 
> View attachment 42707
> 
> View attachment 42708


Lovely colours!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

KiwiMoose said:


> Lovely colours!


Thanks!  I guess it’s pink week on SMF.  This one was inspired by a floral FO called Tahitian Tiare by Nature’s Fragrance.  In all my months of soap making I’ve barely used any floral FOs.  They seem to call for colors other than brown .


----------



## DKing

Mobjack Bay said:


> I learned the “correct way” to make a hanger swirl AFTER I made this soap.


It is still very pretty even if it is not "correct"!!


----------



## Millie

@Mobjack Bay I have soap top envy. Those textured tops are absolute perfection.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

DKing said:


> It is still very pretty even if it is not "correct"!!


Thanks! I was doing a side pour and thinking “is this how it’s done?”  No, not really... but, I like it, too.



Millie said:


> @Mobjack Bay I have soap top envy. Those textured tops are absolute perfection.


Thank you so much for noticing .  I have been working on and off for months on my technique for spoon textured tops.  I’ve had much better luck with this recipe, which is 50% OO, than with the 60% lard recipe I use.


----------



## melinda48

John Harris said:


> Just did another 12 bar batch of my Perfect Soap recipe.  Olive, canola castor, palm, coconut, lard, bee's, shea.  Scented with Peru Balsam plant resinoid.  Gonna be a brown soap.  Here are a couple of pics of it in my adapted 40-bar slab mold - just poured.





John Harris said:


> Just did another 12 bar batch of my Perfect Soap recipe.  Olive, canola castor, palm, coconut, lard, bee's, shea.  Scented with Peru Balsam plant resinoid.  Gonna be a brown soap.  Here are a couple of pics of it in my adapted 40-bar slab mold - just poured.


Great mold!


----------



## melinda48

Kiti Williams said:


> VERY pretty!


Nice!


----------



## Misschief

DKing said:


> Going to NZ would be a pretty great vacation, so you never know!  Same goes if you ever make your way over to Canada.


Totally agree. @KiwiMoose, if you come to Kelowna, we'll make it a party!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Misschief said:


> Totally agree. @KiwiMoose, if you come to Kelowna, we'll make it a party!


Canada is actually on our list of possible locations for next year's hols, so it could happen!  I'll bring some soap to swap


----------



## Misschief

KiwiMoose said:


> Canada is actually on our list of possible locations for next year's hols, so it could happen!  I'll bring some soap to swap


That would be amazing!


----------



## Ladka

Unmoulded also the small pieces that had been poured into very stiff plastic moulds and would not come out. Put them in the fridge and unmolded. 
The surface of all pieces that has been exposed to air are all white with something slightly oily. I don't know if this be ash; I've had ash and it looked and felt differently. I turned the carnation  flower upside down and the white layer started to develop. When I turned the small pieces upside down they didn't develop the white (yet?).
I quite like them all and am looking forward to making more of them.


----------



## Dawni

Dawni said:


> Made my (hopefully) challenge entry soap.. And a soleseife! Kiddo napped for quite a while today hehehe


I felt like plain soap. And I wanted a light blue soap. And I wanted more brine soaps.

So I made plain, light blue soleseife 




Lil dude came up at the last second and wanted to touch. No more picture taking for me lol


----------



## Dumfrey

Mobjack Bay said:


> If you put the oatmeal in dry, it may have contributed to the problem.  I usually stick blend oatmeal into my oils.  On the other hand, I would have expected the lard and olive oil to slow things down.  Were you soaping warm?  Using a high lye concentration?



I did put the oatmeal in dry. I do not think I as too warm?  Lye water was barely above room temp.  Oil had just melted the lard (turned off heat and stirred to get last bits to melt).    Is that to warm? Or is it the difference in temp between lye and oil?

Thank yo for your advise.

edit: lye concentration was 33%


----------



## Dumfrey

Dawni said:


> I felt like plain soap. And I wanted a light blue soap. And I wanted more brine soaps.
> 
> So I made plain, light blue soleseife
> View attachment 42719
> 
> Lil dude came up at the last second and wanted to touch. No more picture taking for me lol


Those are beautiful!


----------



## Dumfrey

Ladka said:


> Unmoulded also the small pieces that had been poured into very stiff plastic moulds and would not come out. Put them in the fridge and unmolded.
> The surface of all pieces that has been exposed to air are all white with something slightly oily. I don't know if this be ash; I've had ash and it looked and felt differently. I turned the carnation  flower upside down and the white layer started to develop. When I turned the small pieces upside down they didn't develop the white (yet?).
> I quite like them all and am looking forward to making more of them.



What did you use to get that great color?


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Dumfrey said:


> I did put the oatmeal in dry. I do not think I as too warm?  Lye water was barely above room temp.  Oil had just melted the lard (turned off heat and stirred to get last bits to melt).    Is that to warm? Or is it the difference in temp between lye and oil?
> 
> Thank yo for your advise.
> 
> edit: lye concentration was 33%


Sounds like you did everything right with the batter.  Maybe try half the amount of oatmeal and SB it into the oil the next time.  The color of the soap is nice and it will still be good soap. 

@Ladka love the color! 

@Dawni soooo pretty!


----------



## Ladka

_Dumfrey_, I usedSoapyfun Seifenfarbe Rot, and the small pieces gelled.


----------



## Dumfrey

Mobjack Bay said:


> Sounds like you did everything right with the batter.  Maybe try half the amount of oatmeal and SB it into the oil the next time.  The color of the soap is nice and it will still be good soap.
> 
> @Ladka love the color!
> 
> @Dawni soooo pretty!




It never occurred to me to blend the oatmeal into the oil first......  Will give that a try 

(they look just a bit too sticky to come out of the mold yet.)

Off to plan today's soap adventure!
(off work the entire week)



Ladka said:


> _Dumfrey_, I usedSoapyfun Seifenfarbe Rot, and the small pieces gelled.



Thank you.  I love that color!


----------



## SoapSisters

Mobjack Bay said:


> I learned the “correct way” to make a hanger swirl AFTER I made this soap.
> 
> View attachment 42707
> 
> View attachment 42708


Beautiful soap! I love the color combination! Not sure a "correct" swirl would be nicer.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Dawni said:


> I felt like plain soap. And I wanted a light blue soap. And I wanted more brine soaps.
> 
> So I made plain, light blue soleseife
> View attachment 42719
> 
> Lil dude came up at the last second and wanted to touch. No more picture taking for me lol


That's a gorgeous colour.  I haven't used blue for a while - might follow suit.


----------



## msunnerstood

The soapy thing I did today was order waaay too much FO.  Aztec had a 5/5 and 10/10 that could be used together sooo...


----------



## bookreader451

I put soap I made in my brand new, never used shower with a panel that has body jets, rainfall and waterfall.  I am so looking forward to tomorrow.  This bathroom is 10 years of planning and saving and the fact I have my own soap is just icing on the cake.


----------



## Dawni

bookreader451 said:


> I put soap I made in my brand new, never used shower with a panel that has body jets, rainfall and waterfall.  I am so looking forward to tomorrow.  This bathroom is 10 years of planning and saving and the fact I have my own soap is just icing on the cake.


Sounds really awesome! Enjoy


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Dawni said:


> Lil dude came up at the last second and wanted to touch.


Luv it! So cute. Pretty light blue soapies too!


----------



## melinda48

KiwiMoose said:


> Happy to treat anyone to a cuppa tea or coffee if they can pay for the trip over to NZ
> 
> I had a go at making an ombre soap, but had difficulties with very lumpy accelerating batter, so the colours didn't graduate as much as i would have liked - there are distinct lines between each mix because I had to work quickly.  However, I still quite like it, and next time I will try without using a new, untested, FO.
> View attachment 42699
> View attachment 42700


The colors are so lovely.


----------



## KiwiMoose

I’ve been unable to get into the site since yesterday afternoon! Very stressful. Neither my phone nor my laptop could access it. Tried turning off the WiFi and just using data. Tried clearing my cache. I wonder if it was a Safari issue with the site? Can anyone enlighten me?


----------



## DKing

KiwiMoose said:


> I’ve been unable to get into the site since yesterday afternoon! Very stressful. Neither my phone nor my laptop could access it. Tried turning off the WiFi and just using data. Tried clearing my cache. I wonder if it was a Safari issue with the site? Can anyone enlighten me?


Not sure what the cause was, but I also was unable to get into the site until earlier this afternoon.


----------



## Dumfrey

DKing said:


> Not sure what the cause was, but I also was unable to get into the site until earlier this afternoon.


Same.  Fairly sure the site was down.


----------



## SideDoorSoaps

My 40th birthday is in exactly six weeks and I made soap to celebrate it! I’m attempting astrological soaps - “What’s Your Sign?” Collection with a twist on birth stone coloring. I’m a Cap - Classy, Sassy and a little Smart-assy...I just lovvvvve this color. I’m more of a rhodolite garnet girl.

I also finally got a around to making an Oatmeal, Milk and Honey soap which seems to be such a popular scent. I’m not really a fan but I do love the creaminess of milk soaps. I don’t make them often because they take so long working with frozen milk and not scorching it. This batch is lovely though.


----------



## SoapySuds

My soapy thing yesterday was to make a loaf of tea scented soap... and to be tea colored. Not sure I’m getting the color I wanted out of it and it was my first attempt at a hanger swirl but I have no idea how it will be because I have to wait at least 24 more hours. Also spent an hour refreshing the site over the last 24 hours trying to get on the site, pinged it with a website that said it was down. But! It’s back and now I can share with you all again 

Here is a photo of my soap:






I’m currently OP’ing it


----------



## Ashleigh

Misschief said:


> Coffee beans... smell your coffee between sniffs.



Totally forgot about this trick, thanks @Misschief!



KiwiMoose said:


> Happy to treat anyone to a cuppa tea or coffee if they can pay for the trip over to NZ
> 
> I had a go at making an ombre soap, but had difficulties with very lumpy accelerating batter, so the colours didn't graduate as much as i would have liked - there are distinct lines between each mix because I had to work quickly.  However, I still quite like it, and next time I will try without using a new, untested, FO.
> View attachment 42699
> View attachment 42700



Beautiful! I just tried an ombre for the first time and mine didn't turn out nearly as nice. I poured at too thin trace and the colours merged together too much I think. I love yours!


----------



## NaturallyPosh

So happy! Today was my first time swirling! I know I made many errors but it's so pretty, I don't care and I will keep working on it but for now I am enjoying this. It smells wonderful and looks like a blueberry dream dessert, I almost wanted to lick the dividers like it was icing.


----------



## KiwiMoose

NaturallyPosh said:


> So happy! Today was my first time swirling! I know I made many errors but it's so pretty, I don't care and I will keep working on it but for now I am enjoying this. It smells wonderful and looks like a blueberry dream dessert, I almost wanted to lick the dividers like it was icing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 42742


Beautiful contrast! Congratulations.


----------



## Ladka

KiwiMoose said: _"I’ve been unable to get into the site since yesterday afternoon! Very stressful. Neither my phone nor my laptop could access it._ " I could not access the site from early morning till late at night either on the phone or the laptop. I'm so glad it's all right again.

Yesterday I scrubbed the white layer on the toy car.






It felt rather rubbery, was not powdery/ashy and did not zap. And it looked porous (hope it can be seen in the rather poor photo above).


----------



## Martha

KiwiMoose said:


> Made this yesterday, and unmolded and cut today. It's Frangipani and Coconut scented with coconut cream added.
> View attachment 42584
> View attachment 42585


Wowza! That’s stunning.


----------



## Kari Howie

NaturallyPosh said:


> So happy! Today was my first time swirling! I know I made many errors but it's so pretty, I don't care and I will keep working on it but for now I am enjoying this. It smells wonderful and looks like a blueberry dream dessert, I almost wanted to lick the dividers like it was icing.
> 
> Beautiful colors and swirls! They’re so crisp!
> 
> 
> View attachment 42742


----------



## SoapySuds

Should NOT have OPed my CP.... when will I learn. It would have been ok if I had put the support back on it and heated it up for 90 minutes max. But.... nooOOOOoooooooooooOOOOOoooo I decided against everything I read here and just popped it in for three hours. It now has a mangled top and it’s hard. I’m not sure I can cut it with anything but a knife.


----------



## NaturallyPosh

KiwiMoose said:


> Beautiful contrast! Congratulations.



Thank you!!!!


----------



## NaturallyPosh

Thank you! Can't wait to cut it and see what the inside looks like


----------



## Michele50

Mobjack Bay said:


> @Michele50  thank you for those very clear photos. It never even occurred to me to use the colored micas instead of gold.   I’ve been putting the mica in water rather than oil or glycerin, which may be part of the problem.  I also rushed to cut the soap.  It was my first recipe with tallow and when the top got very hard within 4 hours of putting the soap in the mold I was afraid that I would be trying to cut a rock if I waited until the next day.  I am always learning



You're quite welcome. My soap took longer to be able to unmold, definitely *NOT *within 1-4 hours as I've read from others. I checked it often and I think it was 7 hours. It was firm(ish) at the 4-hour mark but when peaking between the mold's side and the soap it was tacky and wanted to cling to the sides so I gave it time. 

An idea I had and it seemed to work for this one and the 2nd salt soap I made was to put the bars *back *into my mold *as soon as* I cut them. In removing them while the loaf was still warm and exposing it to air I figured for sure my bars would end up with soda ash--nope . I placed plastic wrap back onto the mold just as it was when I put my soap to bed. Since it didn't take long to unmold and cut all 11 bars with my newly purchased 12-bar slicer my hope was to avert the ash--none whatsoever. 



Mobjack Bay said:


> @Michele50You managed to get impressive swirls in your salt bar, which are notorious for being difficult to swirl....."


I looked at other people's recipes b/4 making my first salt bars and I noticed a couple chose 3:1 water to lye and soaped at 90 F. The bit of extra water I figured would provide a little more time to do a swirl. Soaping at 90 F, something I was only beginning to do, I knew would also afford more time for swirling. I believe both together allowed for the ability to have the time after adding the salt to accomplish the swirls. 

I took almost a year off from soap (health issues) so when I began again (August) I wanted to tackle soaping cooler than my usual 120-130F. I wanted to be able to do things that require a very fluid batter, one that'd give more time to do fancy stuff, like Aug, Sep, and Oct's challenges needed. Funny, those were all techniques I wanted to begin after getting the hang of soaping cooler, lol; I had to just jump right into it so I'm still learning to stop at emulsion......sometimes I don't trust myself and go over into light trace 



Mobjack Bay said:


> @Michele50With the cure of my first salt bars now at the 5 month mark, a tester soap made with powdery salt seems to be lathering a little less than a tester soap made with granular salt.  I’m wondering if the difference could be due to the texture of the bars, with the “rougher” soap lathering better.  My next step is to pull out some full size bars to compare.



I think you're on the right track with that thought--the 'texture.' The texture is different between the two; I figure because there is a larger surface area of coconut oil soap surrounding the grains the soap will lather more. With the powdered salt, the salt is more evenly dispursed withing the coconut oil soap so it'd be mixed in with it and less likely to be as bubbly. I hope I explained what was in my head properly enough for comprehension.

I need to make another loaf with 50% salt and use granules rather than the powder so I can compare. The 2nd was with just .33% so much less than the 1st. It had no issues lathering, lol, oh my goodness.........even right away. I just had to try out a tiny scape of soap after a few days. 



Kiti Williams said:


> That is a lovely cut!


Thanks @Kiti Williams


----------



## KiwiMoose

My beautiful little light blue soaps a la @Dawni are in the oven looking decidedly GREY!  Not happy.  The batter was nice and white (with coconut milk) and I added some TD, sky blue mica, and my blue liquid colourant, which I haven't used since about January having switched to mica.  Fingers crossed that it will turn blue with gel - the liquid colourant can do strange things when curing.


----------



## Dumfrey

Cut some lovely coffee bars this morning.  They smell odd though,  not sure the coffee FO made it through gel properly  they smell sorta coffee and alot chemical.....


----------



## Dumfrey

New log mold arrived this morning.  Made a simple lard soap with oatmeal.

Have not had much luck with cooler soaping, so uped the heat.  Batter was 135, mixed until 138. Added oatmeal and fragrance and hand stirred.

It started to gel after 15 minutes in the mold.  Kitchen smells like a pine forest


----------



## KiwiMoose

Here ya go @Dawni - not too bad, though still a bit on the grey side.  Actually they look a bit bluer in real life than the photo shows.  I had two little ones that I didn't gel - made of leftover batter - and they are still very much green-grey.


The little pinky bits on the bottom right flower is leftover soap in the mold from the previous batch that i thought I had cleaned properly.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

YAHOO!! I got the last of my product in 3 days early and made a double batch of Bubble Bits (piped with a Bubble Frosting recipe from DYI) hopefully I will get everything made this weekend-then on to pkg and figuring out how I am going to display everything.  I have 3 markets left for the year??? and a few things to make for friends and I am taking a total break for a couple months (why does that make me kinda nervous) . my last show is in a town where I have sold a lot of things this summer and fall and I bought a tube of 30 clear xmas bulbs that I am putting single batches of de-constructed bubble bars and bath bombs in with a simple card saying merry xmas from me and will hand them out when some one buys--I have done well in that town and it is so cool when some one is looking at my soaps and someone comes up and tells them they have bought from me and are very happy--it gives me the warm fuzzies and I am very grateful.  ok my gush is over now


----------



## Noreen Moore

[QUOTE="MarnieSoapien, 
That is really gorgeous soap! I bet it smells amazing!


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken

Question...I just read that mixing soap in glass is a big no-no, something I hadn't heard before. This is sad news to me, since I was particularly pleased with my nice glass measuring cup I recently got for soaping. Would you all definitely recommend stopping use of it? And what does everyone else use for their soap batter? I prefer glass because it cleans up easier than plastic, so I'm curious what everyone else is using.

Or is it just mixing the lye-water solution in glass that's a problem?


----------



## SoapySuds

The_Emerald_Chicken said:


> Question...I just read that mixing soap in glass is a big no-no, something I hadn't heard before. This is sad news to me, since I was particularly pleased with my nice glass measuring cup I recently got for soaping. Would you all definitely recommend stopping use of it? And what does everyone else use for their soap batter? I prefer glass because it cleans up easier than plastic, so I'm curious what everyone else is using.
> 
> Or is it just mixing the lye-water solution in glass that's a problem?



Lye gets really hot and could break the glassware.

Lye also etches glass and weakens it over time.

Hdpe plastic is best for lye. Hdpe is also a reclyable material and a great option for mixing lye solution in.


----------



## Dawni

KiwiMoose said:


> Here ya go @Dawni - not too bad, though still a bit on the grey side.  Actually they look a bit bluer in real life than the photo shows.  I had two little ones that I didn't gel - made of leftover batter - and they are still very much green-grey.
> View attachment 42768
> 
> The little pinky bits on the bottom right flower is leftover soap in the mold from the previous batch that i thought I had cleaned properly.


They're still very cute looking soaps regardless of the color.

The pink bits look good even if it is unintentional haha


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I made ingredient labels for 100 soaps that went into glassine bags today. Friends who have asked for more soap have been invited to stop by over the next week, pick out soap and make a donation for a new non-profit center in our community.  I’m excited that people want to join in to support this organization that works to end domestic and sexual violence.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

KiwiMoose said:


> My beautiful little light blue soaps a la @Dawni are in the oven looking decidedly GREY!  Not happy.  The batter was nice and white (with coconut milk) and I added some TD, sky blue mica, and my blue liquid colourant, which I haven't used since about January having switched to mica.  Fingers crossed that it will turn blue with gel - the liquid colourant can do strange things when curing.


I hate when colors morph!  Are you always using the same base recipe?  I hope the cure is the cure for your color blues.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

KiwiMoose said:


> The little pinky bits on the bottom right flower is leftover soap



had to enlarge to see--too bad there wasn't more pinky bits--its a nice touch!!!!


----------



## bookreader451

I made soap for the first time in two weeks and used aloe juice for the first time.


----------



## KiwiMoose

bookreader451 said:


> I made soap for the first time in two weeks and used aloe juice for the first time.


Love my aloe!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Mobjack Bay said:


> I hate when colors morph!  Are you always using the same base recipe?  I hope the cure is the cure for your color blues.


Yes - I didn't use aloe juice in this one because I think it yellows somewhat.  However, the FO/EO blend I used was VERY yellow, so that didn't help. I added TD to whiten the batch before the blue was added.  Used Ylang Ylang FO, Patchouli and Cedarwood Eos.


----------



## bookreader451

KiwiMoose said:


> Love my aloe!


Went for it based on your enthusiasm.  I used it at 100% of my water.  It didn't thicken and the batter stayed nice an fluid.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

bookreader451 said:


> I made soap for the first time in two weeks and used aloe juice for the first time.



I love soap made with aloe vera--I have a mental block though and I cant get myself to use it with a scent--I very minimally color it green though


----------



## bookreader451

Marilyn Norgart said:


> I love soap made with aloe vera--I have a mental block though and I cant get myself to use it with a scent--I very minimally color it green though


I am all about soap that matches the scent too. I went out on a limb today and made a dark wooded path because I just felt like going wild


----------



## msunnerstood

Finally making soap. Just havent been in the mood lately (I know, Sacrilege) Im making a solid color (Green because im using Hemp Oil) with a blend of FO's.  It was a spur of the moment blend and it smells good but I am at a loss for a name.
Its a mix of citrus basil and wood sage & Sea Salt and the result is more of a mans scent. I have no clue.


----------



## msunnerstood

bookreader451 said:


> I made soap for the first time in two weeks and used aloe juice for the first time.



I use this with every batch. not usually all the fluid but at least 50-60%


----------



## KiwiMoose

msunnerstood said:


> Finally making soap. Just havent been in the mood lately (I know, Sacrilege) Im making a solid color (Green because im using Hemp Oil) with a blend of FO's.  It was a spur of the moment blend and it smells good but I am at a loss for a name.
> Its a mix of citrus basil and wood sage & Sea Salt and the result is more of a mans scent. I have no clue.


Herbal Seas? Herbal Citrus?

I ordered all my ingredients to make Syndet Shampoo Bars!!!!  Guess what I'll be making this week?


----------



## Dawni

KiwiMoose said:


> I ordered all my ingredients to make Syndet Shampoo Bars!!!!  Guess what I'll be making this week?


Looking forward to this  

I finally got around to tidying up what was supposed to be my challenge entry. This was my second attempt. My first is somewhere in this thread a few pages back.

Needless to say it didn't go as planned lol and even as regular sized bars they were all wonky so I halved them. They're still all different sizes but they'll do.. Maybe to my aunts for valentines lol


----------



## Mobjack Bay

bookreader451 said:


> Went for it based on your enthusiasm.  I used it at 100% of my water.  It didn't thicken and the batter stayed nice an fluid.


It’s mostly water and sugar, so you should end up with nice bubbly soap.



msunnerstood said:


> Finally making soap. Just havent been in the mood lately (I know, Sacrilege) Im making a solid color (Green because im using Hemp Oil) with a blend of FO's.  It was a spur of the moment blend and it smells good but I am at a loss for a name.
> Its a mix of citrus basil and wood sage & Sea Salt and the result is more of a mans scent. I have no clue.


Sounds good to me!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

KiwiMoose said:


> Herbal Seas? Herbal Citrus?
> 
> I ordered all my ingredients to make Syndet Shampoo Bars!!!!  Guess what I'll be making this week?



I was thinking something with Seas in it too but I suck at naming soaps   I am really becoming a fan of Basil in soap--I just shrunkwrapped a Grapefruit/Basil that smells awesome,
you will love making the syndet bars--I just made 3 batches yesterday using EOs that are supposed to be good for the scalp (my scalp hasn't cleared up totally but the shampoo bars have helped, but they helped even with an FO--so hopefully the EOs make them a little better even with a wash off)


----------



## sirtim100

I've rested on my shaving-soap-tycoon laurels long enough. It's time to get back to basics.

Today, goat milk CP soap with a soupçon of mandarin and something spicy. Be ready for 2020.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Marilyn Norgart said:


> I was thinking something with Seas in it too but I suck at naming soaps   I am really becoming a fan of Basil in soap--I just shrunkwrapped a Grapefruit/Basil that smells awesome,
> you will love making the syndet bars--I just made 3 batches yesterday using EOs that are supposed to be good for the scalp (my scalp hasn't cleared up totally but the shampoo bars have helped, but they helped even with an FO--so hopefully the EOs make them a little better even with a wash off)


Rosemary?


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

KiwiMoose said:


> Rosemary?



I use Rosemary/Spearmint, Lavender/Lemon and I made a Tea Tree/Lavender and a Eucalyptus/Spearmint/Peppermint yesterday.  I tried the Tea Tree/Lavender yesterday and really liked it


----------



## Mobjack Bay

@bookreader451 @KiwiSoap I opined above that aloe juice is mostly water and sugar, which was based on an analysis I found in a food database or a research paper.  This afternoon I looked at the container I have in the frig, which lists nothing nutritive other than salt.  So scratch the sugar for the bottled stuff from Walmart.

My soaps for the day were supposed to be blue, but seem to be green.  Two different blue micas both went green (Nurture Sky Blue and Baby Blue; I decided this color shift may have been due to an FO that discolored a bit on the yellow side). A third one (Nurture Klein Blue) stayed blue, but I forgot to add it to the slab mold . I used 37% lye concentration and wonder if it’s a pH effect and they just need time. I also went all out to make the tops pop.  Did I overdo it in the slab mold?


----------



## KiwiMoose

Mobjack Bay said:


> @bookreader451 @KiwiSoap I opined above that aloe juice is mostly water and sugar, which was based on an analysis I found in a food database or a research paper.  This afternoon I looked at the container I have in the frig, which lists nothing nutritive other than salt.  So scratch the sugar for the bottled stuff from Walmart.
> 
> My soaps for the day were supposed to be blue, but seem to be green.  Two different blue micas both went green (Nurture Sky Blue and Baby Blue)  A third one (Nurture Klein Blue) stayed blue, but I forgot to add it to the slab mold . I used 37% lye concentration and wonder if it’s a pH effect and they just need time. I also went all out to make the tops pop.  Did I overdo it in the slab mold?
> 
> View attachment 42791


Not at all - no such thing as overdone in my book.  They look fab.
I always use my own aloe puree - made from whizzed up and strained peeled aloe ( previously from my friend's garden, but now growing in my own garden thanks to her giving me three generous pups - more like full sized dogs!)


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Thanks @KiwiMoose I actually intended to do a blue on blue swirl.   Then friends came over and wanted to watch me make soap.  While we were chatting, my nice thin batter started to set up and wouldn’t swirl.  I had to do something to impress them, so Plan B was splattering the leftover mica on top and swirling.  They seemed to like it 

When one of my other friends was here to pick up soap the other day, she asked for some “pretty” soap.  I know she likes my soap, but apparently she doesn’t think any of what I had out was pretty enough for her niece.   So now I need to learn how to make purty soap


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Mobjack Bay said:


> So now I need to learn how to make purty soap


Egads! (shakes head)


----------



## Millie

Mobjack Bay said:


> Then friends came over and wanted to watch me make soap


Gutsy gal!


Mobjack Bay said:


> When one of my other friends was here to pick up soap the other day, she asked for some “pretty” soap. I know she likes my soap, but apparently she doesn’t think any of what I had out was pretty enough for her niece.  So now I need to learn how to make purty soap


Ask her what she means. She's probably thinking of old lady soap, the intricate molded stuff that sits in a bowl collecting dust because everyone knows its FOR DISPLAY only


----------



## Quilter99755

Mobjack Bay said:


> @bookreader451 @KiwiSoap  I also went all out to make the tops pop.  Did I overdo it in the slab mold?
> 
> View attachment 42791



No.  It is lovely and very sophisticated IMHO.  Now I can put that on my list of "wanna dos" in the future.  I love them both.


----------



## bookreader451

Mobjack Bay said:


> @bookreader451 @KiwiSoap I   Did I overdo it in the slab mold?



I love a swirled top and I don't think you overdid it at all. 

I can relate to the color morphing. Every time I use a green I freak until after it gels.  I did a dark navy Saturday and it was fugly gray until 2 days later.  

And since I left work early today because of snow I made soap!


----------



## MGM

Finally made some soap! Bottom 1/4 with ground coffee; middle 1/2 with honey/oat confetti; top 1/4 unscented with TD for foam. FO is Mocha Coffee from NF with some Chocolate FO from NDA added...I don't love this fragrance, so what do I do? Make a whoooole loaf with it.
Also, New Year's resolution....every 2nd batch of soap must have confetti. I used my largest batch of confetti in this one, but I have *at least* 20 baggies of confetti. At least.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Thanks @Quilter99755 and @bookreader451 

I doubt the soap with the baby blue mica and the discoloring FO is going to turn blue, but we’ll see.  The best performer of the three blue micas was the Klein Blue. It made a perfect cool sky blue at ~1/2 tsp ppo and without any FO added.


----------



## MGM

Mobjack Bay said:


> @bookreader451 @KiwiSoap
> 
> View attachment 42791



Hey, this looks a lot like my slab mould!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

MGM said:


> Hey, this looks a lot like my slab mould!


Pretty!  Your top definitely pops!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Top of the Pops


----------



## Dawni

Packaged some soap


----------



## sirtim100

"Rebatched" some shaving soap that didn't reach my stringent QA requirements (i.e. it didn't smell enough). Bought some more stearic acid, some lanolin and other bits and bobs for my next experiment, and tonight I might just buy a crockpot that's going cheap in Mediamarkt (29.90€). Got a small one but it's all about bigger, bigger, bigger.

This soaping "hobby" is getting a bit out of control...

@Dawni, like the soap, and the packaging


----------



## Dawni

sirtim100 said:


> This soaping "hobby" is getting a bit out of control...
> 
> @Dawni, like the soap, and the packaging


Lol it's never going to get back n control I think 

Thank you.. I figured it would be nice to have the tops showing of the bars that aren't plain, like the one I showed in the other thread. But like that one, the paper is recycled, the jute is biodegradable and even the ink is


----------



## sirtim100

Bought the crock pot, now it's self-flagellation for at least two days ("Why oh why do I buy these things? Think of the bills, think of the bills!"). Just to help me really wallow in those guilt feelings, I also bought a small bottle of rosemary EO (for testing, but "oh dear oh dear what have you done?") and some almond oil (good price, but "oh you spendthrift fool, you'll have no money soon and you'll end up eating the soap"). 



Thank you.. I figured it would be nice to have the tops showing of the bars that aren't plain said:


> I use jute thread and brown paper wage packet envelopes, sometimes with a brown paper label saying what's inside.
> 
> Happy (and guilt-free) soaping, everyone


----------



## Quilter99755

Love your packaging, Dawni.  It's cold up here in the North country so all of my recycled paper gets used up for fire starter these days.   I have lots and lots of fabric scraps but it is very hard to write on them...especially the print fabric.  But love the jute.  I could use the selvedge edges that I cut off my fabric instead.  I'll have to think about that some more. I definitely have to start with colors in my soaps...they are truly boring compared to yours.


----------



## SideDoorSoaps

I dreamt about shampoo bars last night. It’s all the research I’ve been doing and finally ordered the other day.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

MGM said:


> Hey, this looks a lot like my slab mould!


Twins indeed!


----------



## Kari Howie

KiwiMoose said:


> Herbal Seas? Herbal Citrus?
> 
> I ordered all my ingredients to make Syndet Shampoo Bars!!!!  Guess what I'll be making this week?


 That is so exciting! That’s next on my list of new endeavors.



Mobjack Bay said:


> @bookreader451 @KiwiSoap I opined above that aloe juice is mostly water and sugar, which was based on an analysis I found in a food database or a research paper.  This afternoon I looked at the container I have in the frig, which lists nothing nutritive other than salt.  So scratch the sugar for the bottled stuff from Walmart.
> 
> My soaps for the day were supposed to be blue, but seem to be green.  Two different blue micas both went green (Nurture Sky Blue and Baby Blue; I decided this color shift may have been due to an FO that discolored a bit on the yellow side). A third one (Nurture Klein Blue) stayed blue, but I forgot to add it to the slab mold . I used 37% lye concentration and wonder if it’s a pH effect and they just need time. I also went all out to make the tops pop.  Did I overdo it in the slab mold?
> 
> View attachment 42791


Over do? Heck no! They look great.




sirtim100 said:


> Bought the crock pot, now it's self-flagellation for at least two days ("Why oh why do I buy these things? Think of the bills, think of the bills!"). Just to help me really wallow in those guilt feelings, I also bought a small bottle of rosemary EO (for testing, but "oh dear oh dear what have you done?") and some almond oil (good price, but "oh you spendthrift fool, you'll have no money soon and you'll end up eating the soap").


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Dawni said:


> Packaged some soap
> View attachment 42816


Hey, have we seen that soap?  I don’t recognize it


----------



## Dawni

Mobjack Bay said:


> Hey, have we seen that soap?  I don’t recognize it


I think so? Lol

It's one of my fails for the October challenge. I posted there the newly cut soap. I cleaned them off and they're quite nice a couple of cms underneath.

The color is inspired by a rice cake called bibingka that people make n sell on the road side usually after simbang gabi. It's based off my extra rice recipe and I know it'll feel good, even if it looks like a kid's abstract art lol

Here's are the two I didn't like enough to gift/sell still unwrapped. I always keep two bars for myself from each batch hehe


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Dawni said:


> I think so? Lol
> 
> It's one of my fails for the October challenge. I posted there the newly cut soap. I cleaned them off and they're quite nice a couple of cms underneath.
> 
> The color is inspired by a rice cake called bibingka that people make n sell on the road side usually after simbang gabi. It's based off my extra rice recipe and I know it'll feel good, even if it looks like a kid's abstract art lol
> 
> Here's are the two I didn't like enough to gift/sell still unwrapped. I always keep two bars for myself from each batch hehe


Nice! Is that sandalwood powder for the red?


----------



## KiwiMoose

SideDoorSoaps said:


> I dreamt about shampoo bars last night. It’s all the research I’ve been doing and finally ordered the other day.


I did it!  Made shampoo bars!  I tested one this morning though and I think the recipe needs tweaking - nowhere near as much lather as the Lush ones.  It took about five circles round my head to get it lathered, instead of the Lush which take one or two.


----------



## Dawni

Mobjack Bay said:


> Nice! Is that sandalwood powder for the red?


It looks red? It's actually cocoa powder and a brown that got too dark. The yellow is annatto. 



KiwiMoose said:


> I did it!  Made shampoo bars!  I tested one this morning though and I think the recipe needs tweaking - nowhere near as much lather as the Lush ones.  It took about five circles round my head to get it lathered, instead of the Lush which take one or two.
> View attachment 42826
> View attachment 42827


Looks great! Did you use mica for the color?


----------



## KiwiMoose

Yes - it's a dark blue/green.  Didn't use too much.


----------



## bookreader451

I embedded CP in MP yesterday.  I had the prettiest soap curls from planing the soap I made last weekend and I just had to use them for something.


----------



## Kari Howie

bookreader451 said:


> I embedded CP in MP yesterday.  I had the prettiest soap curls from planing the soap I made last weekend and I just had to use them for something.


Oooh! Pictures please!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

KiwiMoose said:


> Yes - it's a dark blue/green.  Didn't use too much.



What did you scent it with?  I use a blue green with just a smidge of black for my rosemary bars


----------



## sirtim100

Made another test batch of Songwind's recipe with a small tweak, brought on by a shortage of stearic acid. To make 8 oz with the 3.5 oz SA I had, I added some tallow. The end result was (in oz):

3.5 stearic acid
3.5 CO
1 tallow
3 water
1.7 KOH

The justification for the change, apart from the shortage, was to try a shaving soap with tallow. I added 1.5 tablespoon of glycerine and a 0.25 oz blend of lavender, rosemary, bergamot and peppermint as per the recipe. Followed DeeAnna's process from start to finish, and the end result looks (and smells) good. It's now in a Pringles mini container (ate the Pringles in the interests of science and furthering human knowledge), and that's it.

Happy soaping, everyone


----------



## Jennifer Horne

Please tell me you lined the pringles can! 
Like for real, on my reddit group someone posted a huge ranty "warning" about the pringles can haveing metal inside of it and how the lye reacts with said metal blah blah blah,..... and all i could do was reply with ‍


----------



## sirtim100

I don't normally use Pringles per se, but a generic brand that has the same container format. According to the manufacturer the interior is lined first with a plastic coating before the layer of aluminium, so that convinced me to try using one without lining. Several attempts later I'm still alive and have not lost my sight from phosgene gas or whatever horror lye produces in reaction with aluminium.

Having said that, this little packet of "authentic" Pringles I just used didn't look very "plastified" and so I put in some lining. Just in case. 

I have seen some people giving dire warnings about the hazards of Pringles cans, but many others also comment that there is a plastic lining to protect the foodstuff from contact with the metal, and I'm inclined to believe the latter group. At the same time, I've always used this generic brand of Pringles (50 cents cheaper, and basically identical), and as I said, I've come out of the experience unscathed, but that doesn't necessarily mean that the "real" Pringles containers are safe.

Taste good, though...


----------



## Jennifer Horne

sirtim100 said:


> I don't normally use Pringles per se, but a generic brand that has the same container format. According to the manufacturer the interior is lined first with a plastic coating before the layer of aluminium, so that convinced me to try using one without lining. Several attempts later I'm still alive and have not lost my sight from phosgene gas or whatever horror lye produces in reaction with aluminium.
> 
> Having said that, this little packet of "authentic" Pringles I just used didn't look very "plastified" and so I put in some lining. Just in case.
> 
> I have seen some people giving dire warnings about the hazards of Pringles cans, but many others also comment that there is a plastic lining to protect the foodstuff from contact with the metal, and I'm inclined to believe the latter group. At the same time, I've always used this generic brand of Pringles (50 cents cheaper, and basically identical), and as I said, I've come out of the experience unscathed, but that doesn't necessarily mean that the "real" Pringles containers are safe.
> 
> Taste good, though...


I believe that the cans are lined with plastic to protect food inside but some people ..... ya know just want to complain


----------



## Dawni

I used Pringles cans a lot before I could save up n buy molds.. The original ones made soap too big for my tiny hands but the local version was just right.

I never lined either. I get mixed results unmolding. Sometimes the soap just slid out and I can clean and reuse the can. Sometimes I have to tear it out lol

One of first soaps posted here was molded in a Pringles can, somewhere in October last year. No DOS or anything, seems to have no nasty side effects after a year.


----------



## Hawksquill

Well it's been far too long since I've soaped (or been on this forum!) but today I started planning some holiday soaps which I'll hopefully make over the weekend


----------



## KiwiMoose

Marilyn Norgart said:


> What did you scent it with?  I use a blue green with just a smidge of black for my rosemary bars


Ha!  Rosemary/Patchouli/May Chang (Litsea)

And today I made Black Raspberry Vanilla soap that doesn't discolour! ( Nature's Garden).  No probs soaping this one, and had a nice fluid batter to work with.  There's a surprise underneath:


----------



## Martha

KiwiMoose said:


> I did it!  Made shampoo bars!  I tested one this morning though and I think the recipe needs tweaking - nowhere near as much lather as the Lush ones.  It took about five circles round my head to get it lathered, instead of the Lush which take one or two.
> View attachment 42826
> View attachment 42827


Those look great. I think shampoo bars are the next rabbit hole I will go down.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

KiwiMoose said:


> There's a surprise underneath:



very pretty top and cant wait to see the surprise.  the scent for your shampoo baars sound awesome


----------



## Martha

Cut my first batch of @Zany_in_CO 's No Slime Castille soap. It felt and smells amazing and now I'll have to impatiently be patient for it to cure to perfection. I've been printing out and cutting labels for the soap I will be giving as holiday gifts. Naming soaps is hard. Don't laugh at mine.

We have an Ikea wardrobe that has a pull out mesh drawer, which I've turned into my curing rack. I think I'm a genius. hee hee. But honestly I've pretty much filled up that drawer. It's a good thing that I'm sending out these soaps soon.


----------



## Dawni

Those look good @Martha!

The pull out shelf is indeed smart.. Just make sure you have something in between the soap and the metal mesh parts, like cotton cloth or something breathable.. To avoid contamination 

Soapy thing: Planing, wrapping and labeling more orders.


----------



## SideDoorSoaps

KiwiMoose said:


> I did it!  Made shampoo bars!  I tested one this morning though and I think the recipe needs tweaking - nowhere near as much lather as the Lush ones.  It took about five circles round my head to get it lathered, instead of the Lush which take one or two.
> View attachment 42826
> View attachment 42827


Yay!!!! They look great! I can’t wait til my stuff comes! What kind of mold did you use? I have a silicone muffin mold and a semi-circle hard plastic candy type mold.


----------



## KiwiMoose

SideDoorSoaps said:


> Yay!!!! They look great! I can’t wait til my stuff comes! What kind of mold did you use? I have a silicone muffin mold and a semi-circle hard plastic candy type mold.


It's a shallow silicone muffin tray - like a little tart kinda thing.


----------



## Dawni

So I only recently started posting my soaps on Instagram under my business name.... And woo-hoo! Got my first IG order for 8 soaps from a stranger! So far I've only sold to (extended) family, their friends and a few of mine through word of mouth.

It's exciting but at the same time I'm nervous lol what if they don't like em? I hope they do though...


----------



## KiwiMoose

Dawni said:


> So I only recently started posting my soaps on Instagram under my business name.... And woo-hoo! Got my first IG order for 8 soaps from a stranger! So far I've only sold to (extended) family, their friends and a few of mine through word of mouth.
> 
> It's exciting but at the same time I'm nervous lol what if they don't like em? I hope they do though...


That's so cool Dawni! I've been thinking about setting up Instagram - so maybe I will go ahead and do that now.


----------



## Martha

Dawni said:


> So I only recently started posting my soaps on Instagram under my business name.... And woo-hoo! Got my first IG order for 8 soaps from a stranger! So far I've only sold to (extended) family, their friends and a few of mine through word of mouth.
> 
> It's exciting but at the same time I'm nervous lol what if they don't like em? I hope they do though...


What’s your Instagram name? I’m sure your customers will love your soap!


----------



## Lindywine

Perfect Bituminous Lump of Coal MP Soap---activated charcoal, black knight mica, anise EO. Get out your chef's knife and cut, gouge, make it look like a rock pick loosened from a bed of coal.  Shiny, and smells great...Good stocking stuffer using WholesaleSupplies Plus labels printed on glossy photo paper with inkjet printer. Place in burlap bags for sale---result is stunningly real. No photo because they had to be shipped for sale last night, but will make more.


----------



## Dumfrey

sirtim100 said:


> Made another test batch of Songwind's recipe with a small tweak, brought on by a shortage of stearic acid. To make 8 oz with the 3.5 oz SA I had, I added some tallow. The end result was (in oz):
> 
> 3.5 stearic acid
> 3.5 CO
> 1 tallow
> 3 water
> 1.7 KOH
> 
> The justification for the change, apart from the shortage, was to try a shaving soap with tallow. I added 1.5 tablespoon of glycerine and a 0.25 oz blend of lavender, rosemary, bergamot and peppermint as per the recipe. Followed DeeAnna's process from start to finish, and the end result looks (and smells) good. It's now in a Pringles mini container (ate the Pringles in the interests of science and furthering human knowledge), and that's it.
> 
> Happy soaping, everyone



Add some lanolin and this is very close to the lbussey version.  Which I have found to be perfect for me.


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

Okay, I have to share here because you guys get me: i got my kg of cocoa butter yesterdaaaay! Its super pricy but I really loved the soaps I made with it in the oast and now I have a full KG to play with. Also, it smells amazing.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Dawni said:


> So I only recently started posting my soaps on Instagram under my business name.... ...



congrats Dawni!!!!!


----------



## Kari Howie

Dawni said:


> So I only recently started posting my soaps on Instagram under my business name.... And woo-hoo! Got my first IG order for 8 soaps from a stranger! So far I've only sold to (extended) family, their friends and a few of mine through word of mouth.
> Oh that is so wonderful, Dawni! Well done. I know your customers will love your soaps!
> 
> It's exciting but at the same time I'm nervous lol what if they don't like em? I hope they do though...


----------



## KiwiMoose

SURPRISE!! @Marilyn Norgart 
Here's the cut pics of my Black Raspberry Vanilla soap.  The surprise is that it's a combo deal - back confetti soap on the bottom and a drop swirl on the top.  I'm very happy with the outcome, and it makes for a cheap bar of soap since 15% of it was just using up confetti.


----------



## sirtim100

Dumfrey said:


> Add some lanolin and this is very close to the lbussey version.  Which I have found to be perfect for me.



Many thanks for the suggestion. I actually bought a little bottle of lanolin, and I think I'll have to add some to the next batch. A lot of shavers say very good things about Mitchell's and that stuff goes baah.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

KiwiMoose said:


> SURPRISE!! @Marilyn Norgart
> 
> View attachment 42844
> View attachment 42845



I love them Kiwi


----------



## Kari Howie

KiwiMoose said:


> SURPRISE!! @Marilyn Norgart
> Here's the cut pics of my Black Raspberry Vanilla soap.  The surprise is that it's a combo deal - back confetti soap on the bottom and a drop swirl on the top.  I'm very happy with the outcome, and it makes for a cheap bar of soap since 15% of it was just using up confetti.
> View attachment 42844
> View attachment 42845


What a great idea! You’re so creative!


----------



## Kari Howie

I know! I just delivered a bunch of soaps to a local shop in our small town and I’m worried about customer reactions, too!


----------



## Kari Howie

Here’s some polka dot soap I made.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Kari Howie said:


> Here’s some polka dot soap I made.


I love them!


----------



## Michele50

Mobjack Bay said:


> "...... This is also my first soap with EDTA.  I still have mixed feelings about using it, but I’ve had a couple more cases of DOS.  EDTA seems like the lesser of two evils.
> 
> View attachment 42673



This might not help the thought of using EDTA in your soap but it might.....providing you don't already know this. 

EDTA is used in the medical field for heavy metal blood poisoning, as well as to lower dangerously high levels of calcium and to control disturbances to the heart rhythm. I'm guessing, with the various forms of EDTA, that the use of the chelators that are injected into humans (and in animals by veterinarians) are different kinds than what's used in soap. However, the way I looked at including a tiny bit in my soap was that if it's used interveiniously for numerous days than a tiny bit in my soap probably isn't gonna kill me. I only started including it in mine a few months ago. I began making soap maybe 3 years ago but took off 10 months; I returned to soap making for us 3 months ago. That's when I began its use and love what it does for my bath water; soap scum is less noticeable for those who shower but I enjoy long baths--love to soak.

Upon seeing a particular specialist for the first time, I had to submit a list of my medications so I included supplements as well. She told me she was glad to see I was taking zinc with a chelator. I need zinc so b/4 purchasing just any kind I researched what the best kind would be. Those with a chelator create a stable, water-soluble product that will more easily be absorbed. No use taking something that my body will not effectively process, resulting in expensive pee (lol). Since I'm already taking a chelator, adding a tiny bit to my soap that will be only on my skin for a short time and then rinse off didn't bother me. Lol, when I began to research EDTA (for the purpose of soap) I wasn't taking zinc; I read all kinds of scary stuff regarding it and then remembered reading the same fearmongering regarding citric acid.

https://www.drugs.com/mtm/edetate-disodium-edta.html
https://www.webmd.com/vitamins-and-supplements/edta-uses-and-risks#1
https://wagwalking.com/treatment/chelation-therapy


----------



## Mobjack Bay

@Dawni CONGRATULATIONS on the order! woo hoo!
@KiwiMoose love that black and red soap!  did you alternate the pours for the red and white on the top? use a divider?  I think you got the trace just right for that one 
@Kari Howie how cute is that soap?!  I appreciate the talent it takes to make the placement of the dots look random, but just right 
@Michele50 I'm not worried about me, I'm worried about the chronic exposure of aquatic organisms to EDTA in the environment. e.g. technical analysis here.


----------



## Dawni

Kari Howie said:


> Here’s some polka dot soap I made.


I like your logo! Simple but it works.. Cute soaps too


----------



## Kari Howie

Dawni said:


> I like your logo! Simple but it works.. Cute soaps too


Hestland Gård means Horse Country Farm in Norwegian. My mom’s family is all from Norway and her maiden name was Hetland: close to Hestland. The reason for the horse-related name is that up until last year we had two beloved horses who I had to sell because of my horrible arthritis.


----------



## Dumfrey

sirtim100 said:


> Many thanks for the suggestion. I actually bought a little bottle of lanolin, and I think I'll have to add some to the next batch. A lot of shavers say very good things about Mitchell's and that stuff goes baah.



Wet shaving is what lead me to soap making.  So, from using other artisan soaps, I already knew what may face loved:  high % tallow soap  and lanolin.  So when I cam across the LBussey variation in the mega thread, I jumped on it.  Love at first shave.


----------



## Carrie O'Donnell

Dawni said:


> I used Pringles cans a lot before I could save up n buy molds.. The original ones made soap too big for my tiny hands but the local version was just right.
> 
> I never lined either. I get mixed results unmolding. Sometimes the soap just slid out and I can clean and reuse the can. Sometimes I have to tear it out lol
> 
> One of first soaps posted here was molded in a Pringles can, somewhere in October last year. No DOS or anything, seems to have no nasty side effects after a year.


That's so funny because, as a newbie I don't have a lot of materials yet, and I saw a Pringle's can sitting on our counter and I thought, "hmmmm that seems like the perfect size for round soap!"  I feel like I'm looking through a brand new lens now and am looking at everything in terms of, "....could I use THAT as a mold...?"  I'm glad to know the Pringle's can worked out!


----------



## sirtim100

Carrie O'Donnell said:


> That's so funny because, as a newbie I don't have a lot of materials yet, and I saw a Pringle's can sitting on our counter and I thought, "hmmmm that seems like the perfect size for round soap!"  I feel like I'm looking through a brand new lens now and am looking at everything in terms of, "....could I use THAT as a mold...?"  I'm glad to know the Pringle's can worked out!



It gets worse. You'll start buying stuff specifically because it's in containers that can be used as moulds.

The Pringles cans work very well, but you end up eating a lot of Pringles, and I don't even like them...


----------



## Kari Howie

sirtim100 said:


> It gets worse. You'll start buying stuff specifically because it's in containers that can be used as moulds.
> 
> The Pringles cans work very well, but you end up eating a lot of Pringles, and I don't even like them...


----------



## sirtim100

Dumfrey said:


> Wet shaving is what lead me to soap making.  So, from using other artisan soaps, I already knew what may face loved:  high % tallow soap  and lanolin.  So when I cam across the LBussey variation in the mega thread, I jumped on it.  Love at first shave.



Likewise. From wet shaving to honing to stropping to wondering about shaving soap to making the stuff. Where will it all end? 

I'm currently very deeply in love with Cella. Extra, Extra Purissima!


----------



## Zeb Lisik

I just shaved with a shaving cream puck I got on Amazon years ago, read the ingredients and felt inspired to attempt to make my own. I also use a dove unscented liquid I put on after which really soothes which I'd love to make. I wouldn't call it 'after shave' per se (it's not a stinky cologne like substance that burns) though it is put on after shaving haha


----------



## Kari Howie

Zeb Lisik said:


> I just shaved with a shaving cream puck I got on Amazon years ago, read the ingredients and felt inspired to attempt to make my own. I also use a dove unscented liquid I put on after which really soothes which I'd love to make. I wouldn't call it 'after shave' per se (it's not a stinky cologne like substance that burns) though it is put on after shaving haha


----------



## Kari Howie

I didn’t intend to attach the above photos to Zeb’s post. (Tech difficulties on my part.) Anyway, they’re pics of the giblet chicken gravy I made last night showing light to medium trace!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Carrie O'Donnell said:


> I'm glad to know the Pringle's can worked out!


Be sure to line the can and DON'T fill all the way to the top... leave about 1/4". Makes it easier to get the soap out.  

And yes, we've all been through the stage where we eyeball everything as a possible mold. I had good luck with those plastic things you put under clay plant pots to catch water. The 3" ones with 1" or so sides only cost 4¢ each at the time (2004).


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Kari Howie said:


> Anyway, they’re pics of the giblet chicken gravy I made last night showing light to medium trace!


Spewed coffee on my screen while reading that one! Hilarious!


----------



## sirtim100

Zeb Lisik said:


> I just shaved with a shaving cream puck I got on Amazon years ago, read the ingredients and felt inspired to attempt to make my own. I also use a dove unscented liquid I put on after which really soothes which I'd love to make. I wouldn't call it 'after shave' per se (it's not a stinky cologne like substance that burns) though it is put on after shaving haha



Let me know how the soap adventure goes. Be nice to share experiences across the lather.

I'm in the middle of an event with my NGO, and the madness doesn't cease till Sunday morning. So I just think about soap, and now I've got my crock pot (guilt, shame, flagellation), I think about liquid soap...


----------



## Zany_in_CO

sirtim100 said:


> I'm currently very deeply in love with Cella.


After pondering who of our members is named Cella, it occurred to me that @sirtim was shamelessly in love with a shaving soap.  I should have known. For others that may be interested. I looked it up. Here's what I found:

*Cella Shaving Cream, Almond*

Ingredients: cocos nucifera, tallow, stearic acid, potassium hydroxide, sodium hydroxide, aqua, potassium carbonate, parfum.

*ETA:* Uh oh. If you want to duplicate Cella, you're in for a whole new adventure. Cream Soap involves using both NaOH and KOH plus potassium carbonate,  "rotting" for 2 months and other things like "whipping" your dear Cella.  No worries. If you search "Cream Soap" you'll find lots of threads on the subject. Here's my favorite:

*LINDY'S EXCELLENT CREAM SOAP TUTORIAL*


----------



## TeresaGG

Mobjack Bay said:


> This is also my first soap with EDTA.  I still have mixed feelings about using it, but I’ve had a couple more cases of DOS.  EDTA seems like the lesser of two evils.





Mobjack Bay said:


> @Michele50 I'm not worried about me, I'm worried about the chronic exposure of aquatic organisms to EDTA in the environment. e.g. technical analysis here.


There is a thread about a biodegradeable alternative to EDTA here
https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/glda-a-modern-alternative-to-edta.74141/


----------



## Ladka

Dumfrey said:


> Add some lanolin and this is very close to the lbussey version.  Which I have found to be perfect for me.


What does lanolin do in soap?

Today I sold six of my leaf lard soaps to a person that ordered them two months ago. Plus a tiny piece made of tallow and lard to someone else. And gifted one tiny piece to the person who sold me both raw tallow and lard. They are all sellers on a farmers market I visit on Saturdays.


----------



## MaryAlice

I put together my Christmas wish list for family members. There are a lot of soap making items on that list. Getting excited about really starting into this sudsy thing. And now the cat's out of the bag with my family.


----------



## runnerchicki

My soapy thing today is reading as many  posts from the last 24 days that I can. I have been so busy with moving into my new house that I haven't had a second to even sit and relax. Still lots to get done too and I will be scarce for a few more weeks at least (I do not multi-task very well; so until I am satisfied with the house I will have a hard time expending mental or physical energy on anything else.) I miss you all though.


----------



## Lindywine

Kari Howie said:


> Hestland Gård means Horse Country Farm in Norwegian. My mom’s family is all from Norway and her maiden name was Hetland: close to Hestland. The reason for the horse-related name is that up until last year we had two beloved horses who I had to sell because of my horrible arthritis.


I am sorry about your having to sell your horses because of arthritis. I suffer from Rheumatoid Arthritis and had to unload my beautiful Swedish Gimåkra loom.  However, I am finding some substitutes such as a small table loom, knitting, spinning, and yes, making soap!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

runnerchicki said:


> My soapy thing today is reading as many  posts from the last 24 days that I can. I have been so busy with moving into my new house that I haven't had a second to even sit and relax. Still lots to get done too and I will be scarce for a few more weeks at least (I do not multi-task very well; so until I am satisfied with the house I will have a hard time expending mental or physical energy on anything else.) I miss you all though.


Miss you, too! Are you sure you don’t have time for a soap making break?  It’s very therapeutic   Seriously, congratulations on the new house!


----------



## Misschief

Well, I finally made soap! I made a batch of salt soap. The last batch of soap I made was in September, far to long ago.


----------



## Hawksquill

I also made soap for the first time in far too long!  Tried a couple new things (adding sugar to the lye solution to try and promote bubbles, using cocoa powder and turmeric as colorants, only stick-blending to emulsion and then whisking to trace) and I'm happy with how it looks!  Scented with blood orange, cinnamon, and clove EO.  The first of many holiday season soaps I have planned


----------



## cmzaha

I am wrapping soap again for the last day of my Holiday Craft Fair. Today we sold a lot of soap so I am wrapping and labeling again.


----------



## msunnerstood

I spent an hour and a half researching the FDA's rules on products containing Hemp Seed Oil.  I had already used some to make a batch of soap for the first time, and some lotion but then thought, ok well its legal here (Just hemp seed oil) but what about elsewhere? Luckily found out its ok with proper labeling and no claims made which is normal.


----------



## sirtim100

Zany_in_CO said:


> After pondering who of our members is named Cella, it occurred to me that @sirtim was shamelessly in love with a shaving soap.  I should have known. For others that may be interested. I looked it up. Here's what I found:
> 
> *Cella Shaving Cream, Almond*
> 
> Ingredients: cocos nucifera, tallow, stearic acid, potassium hydroxide, sodium hydroxide, aqua, potassium carbonate, parfum.
> 
> *ETA:* Uh oh. If you want to duplicate Cella, you're in for a whole new adventure. Cream Soap involves using both NaOH and KOH plus potassium carbonate,  "rotting" for 2 months and other things like "whipping" your dear Cella.  No worries. If you search "Cream Soap" you'll find lots of threads on the subject. Here's my favorite:
> 
> *LINDY'S EXCELLENT CREAM SOAP TUTORIAL*



The NGO event is over, thank God! Back to relative normality.

Well, I can't be shamelessly in love with any of you people, you all live so far away (USA, NZ, Ocker, Philippines, Canada, etc.), so the only thing left is to love a soap. And what a soap! Pure Italian style (I love Italy and everything it represents has. It's like Spain, but a great deal more stylish). Cella smells of marzipan, gives a very creamy lather and a cosy shave. It's a croap, like Proraso, but even creamier.



Ladka said:


> What does lanolin do in soap?



The use of lanolin, at least in shaving soap, is the cause of fierce debates, schisms, accusations and counter-accusations of heresy and apostasy; something pretty akin to the the Protestant Reformation.

The pro-lanolin school swear that it acts as a lubricant and moisturizer (viz. Mitchell's Wool Fat). The anti-lanolin sect decry it as essentially useless. I'm in neither one camp or the other, I'm essentially weird and like the idea of sticking wool fat in anything. There is also the fact that lanolin in soap is said to be good for people with sensitive skin, and my fine, delicate, peaches and cream, Anglo-Saxon, complexion needs all the help it can get.


----------



## Zing

FINALLY I can contribute to this topic again after 7 months (spent selling a beloved house, moving several states away, 2 short-term apartments, job hunting, starting a job, house hunting, buying a house with _NO KITCHEN,_ renovating).  Because I have no kitchen, I'm spending the weekend at a friend's house who has a stove and everything.  I've missed soap-making like CRAZY and made 2 molds of my basic recipe with lavender eo and colored gray and pink to match our new bath.  I love reaching in under the towels to feel the warm molds.  The hard part is waiting 6 more weeks to use it.  I long ago ran out of homemade soap and my skin is just not liking the store stuff. 

It's too late to make soap for Christmas gifts so I'm kicking out a lot of lotion bars this weekend too.


----------



## Misschief

Zing said:


> FINALLY I can contribute to this topic again after 7 months (spent selling a beloved house, moving several states away, 2 short-term apartments, job hunting, starting a job, house hunting, buying a house with _NO KITCHEN,_ renovating).  Because I have no kitchen, I'm spending the weekend at a friend's house who has a stove and everything.  I've missed soap-making like CRAZY and made 2 molds of my basic recipe with lavender eo and colored gray and pink to match our new bath.  I love reaching in under the towels to feel the warm molds.  The hard part is waiting 6 more weeks to use it.  I long ago ran out of homemade soap and my skin is just not liking the store stuff.
> 
> It's too late to make soap for Christmas gifts so I'm kicking out a lot of lotion bars this weekend too.


Welcome back!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Hi *@Zing  *_Missed you! Welcome back._


----------



## Zing

I missed everyone too!  What did I miss?


----------



## Dawni

Zing said:


> I missed everyone too!  What did I miss?


Umm.. Lots. Soap, lil bit of drama, lots of giggles.... Did I say soap? Lol

Missed you @Zing!

Delivered some orders today. Customer lived nearby and wanted to meet halfway, instead of shipping it in plastic.. Love customers like that.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

TeresaGG said:


> There is a thread about a biodegradeable alternative to EDTA here
> https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/glda-a-modern-alternative-to-edta.74141/


GLDA seems to have some other issues if I remember correctly.

I am now the proud owner of a really nice soap curing rack (it’s a BIG birthday today). It’s my family’s way of telling me to clean up my act


----------



## KiwiMoose

Mobjack Bay said:


> I am now the proud owner of a really nice soap curing rack (it’s a BIG birthday today). It’s my family’s way of telling me to clean up my act


Happy BIG birthday!

@sirtim100 - LOL.... Ocker.  Just wondering about the etymology of that term - off to look it up now.


----------



## Lynnz

SoapySuds said:


> I think these will be ok. This is nowhere near the intended design.
> 
> Rose scented. Blue because the person they are being gifted to is allergic to red dye. I cannot convince this person that not all red dyes are the same, and micas are different. Sigh. They are a hardcore know it all.
> 
> View attachment 42475
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and the pink tops of the slab cuts, they are starting to morph back to blue. Which suits the fragrance, but I am going to miss the light pink top. Ugh. I hate surprises


I liked those pink tops too <3



Carly B said:


> I made soap stones for the first time! View attachment 42456


These are great, good job on your first stone soaps!


----------



## Millie

Happy birthday @Mobjack Bay !!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Carrot, Citrus and Cinnamon soap made today.  Used carrot puree (homemade) and aloe Juice ( home made) as 1/4 each of the water content.  Added apple harvest FO very (cinnamon-ey) with sweet orange, May Chang, Cinnamon and Cedarwood EOs.  Used cinnamon powder to colour half the mix.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Mobjack Bay said:


> it’s a BIG birthday



Happy Birthday!!

@Zing welcome back!!!!!


----------



## Dawni

KiwiMoose said:


> Carrot, Citrus and Cinnamon soap made today.  Used carrot puree (homemade) and aloe Juice ( home made) as 1/4 each of the water content.  Added apple harvest FO very (cinnamon-ey) with sweet orange, May Chang, Cinnamon and Cedarwood EOs.  Used cinnamon powder to colour half the mix.
> View attachment 42878


So this is all natural colorants? From the carrot puree and cinnamon powder? Looks great!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Dawni said:


> So this is all natural colorants? From the carrot puree and cinnamon powder? Looks great!


Yes! Taking a leaf out of your book Dawni


----------



## Ladka

I used remains of used soap bars my daughter gave me to "rebatch" into a new bar of soap. Combined it with a small amount of 100% coconut oil soap, superfatted at 12%, added some drops of FO and poured into a round mold and loaded into my carnation flower mould and a thin star mold. Placed in a warm oven to gel overnight. The batter is still soft - I'm impatient to see what I made.


----------



## Dawni

KiwiMoose said:


> Yes! Taking a leaf out of your book Dawni


Hehehe cool 
Can't wait to see it cut..


----------



## Mobjack Bay

KiwiMoose said:


> Carrot, Citrus and Cinnamon soap made today.  Used carrot puree (homemade) and aloe Juice ( home made) as 1/4 each of the water content.  Added apple harvest FO very (cinnamon-ey) with sweet orange, May Chang, Cinnamon and Cedarwood EOs.  Used cinnamon powder to colour half the mix.
> View attachment 42878


Someone recently said my carrot purée soap smells like the farmers market!  I don’t know if that’s good or bad . Did a carrot scent come through in your soap?  I used it as 50% water replacement.  Maybe that’s too much.


----------



## Kari Howie

KiwiMoose said:


> Carrot, Citrus and Cinnamon soap made today.  Used carrot puree (homemade) and aloe Juice ( home made) as 1/4 each of the water content.  Added apple harvest FO very (cinnamon-ey) with sweet orange, May Chang, Cinnamon and Cedarwood EOs.  Used cinnamon powder to colour half the mix.
> View attachment 42878


.  That combo sounds wonderful! I can’t wait to see the cut.


----------



## Kerry K.

Cut my black rose spice soap today, it is very popular and I can't seem to make enough of them.  I couldn't find my hanger tool, so I used a speaker cable to make the swirls.


----------



## Kiti Williams

@Mobjack, Happy Sudsy Birthday!  I love a gift I can use, so your drying rack is way cool!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Kiti Williams said:


> @Mobjack, Happy Sudsy Birthday!  I love a gift I can use, so your drying rack is way cool!


Yes, it’s totally useful .   I just recently gave away many pounds of soap (but not admitting exactly how many pounds...).  Now I have an excuse to make new soap and a place to put it!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Mobjack Bay said:


> Someone recently said my carrot purée soap smells like the farmers market!  I don’t know if that’s good or bad . Did a carrot scent come through in your soap?  I used it as 50% water replacement.  Maybe that’s too much.


It does smell a little 'pumpkin pie'-ish so maybe that's the carrot scent coming through.


----------



## zanzalawi

I tried to stencil soap last night, scented with birch wood oud from BB

It’s a stencil of birch trees, I used a dark grey and a black mica with vodka and a sea sponge
After two bars- I got thinking it just wasn’t clear enough to tell what it really was
I tried more alcohol to wipe it off and that wasn’t happening so I planed the bars again LOL


----------



## KiwiMoose

Actually - you can easily see that it is trees.  But it's better from a distance - the small thumbnail is perfect!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

I have not made soap since Oct 22nd--been busy making other things but miss making soap


----------



## KiwiMoose

Kari Howie said:


> .  That combo sounds wonderful! I can’t wait to see the cut.


Here you go. And you too @Dawni


----------



## Zing

KiwiMoose said:


> Here you go. And you too @Dawni
> View attachment 42888


Perty!


----------



## Zing

Kerry K. said:


> Cut my black rose spice soap today, it is very popular and I can't seem to make enough of them.  I couldn't find my hanger tool, so I used a speaker cable to make the swirls.  View attachment 42882


These are beautiful.  What's the scent?  Still waiting for the interwebs to send scents....


----------



## Zing

I made more lotion bars tonight on a hot plate because I HAVE NO KITCHEN!  And I cut my first soap in 8 looong months.  My wife is lovin the lavender and I kept it simple with an in the pot swirl.  And, off topic, I unmolded several birdseed wreaths, https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/bird-seed-wreaths.77429/


----------



## Ladka

I unmolded the rebatched old soap remains combined with coconut soap from my carnation mould only do spoil the surface carved  flower. Evidently 1,5 days was not enough for the batter to solidify whereas the ZAP subsided. Will wait one more day before I try to unmould another soap.


----------



## MaryAlice

zanzalawi said:


> I tried to stencil soap last night, scented with birch wood oud from BBView attachment 42887
> 
> It’s a stencil of birch trees, I used a dark grey and a black mica with vodka and a sea sponge
> After two bars- I got thinking it just wasn’t clear enough to tell what it really was
> I tried more alcohol to wipe it off and that wasn’t happening so I planed the bars again LOL



I looked at the pic and said "wow! nice birches!" before I read your text. I think they look great.


----------



## Kosmerta

KiwiMoose said:


> Here you go. And you too @Dawni
> View attachment 42888


These are so cute, they look like little blocks of caramel fudge


----------



## Kari Howie

KiwiMoose said:


> Here you go. And you too @Dawni
> View attachment 42888


Ooo! Likey! Likey!



Kerry K. said:


> Cut my black rose spice soap today, it is very popular and I can't seem to make enough of them.  I couldn't find my hanger tool, so I used a speaker cable to make the swirls.  View attachment 42882


Gorgeous colors!


----------



## Dawni

Getting ready for another double batch of extra rice soap.. Sold out around +/-35 bars this Christmas season and I couldn't get time til today to stock up for February.

A previously made double batch will roll out for last minute Christmas gifts coz I'm sure all the other soapmakers here would have also sold out by then - less competition lols

I always get nervous with more than one loaf, hopefully I'll get used to it soon.


----------



## Carly B

Packaged up soap and candles for Hubby's office Christmas (2 bars and 1 candle x 9) and made soap baskets for the neighbors (3 bars x 6).

What this means is I have room to make and store more soap!  Huzzah!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

KiwiMoose said:


> Used cinnamon powder to colour half the mix.


Very pretty soap, Grere, but cinnamon is very sensitizing so I'm anxious to see how this amount of the powder works in soap once you lather up to use it. 

SHORT STORY: I was in a swap  once where one of the participants made "Extreme Cream" scented with cinnamon. I opened it as soon as it arrived and applied it to the crease above my eyelid because it was itchy. YEOW! Instant pain. I ran to the sink to deluge it with cold water. No sooner had I done that, when the phone rang. A fellow soaper called to report the same thing happened to her, only she had rosacea and spread the cream on her face!  She was in tears. Both of us suffered burns that took some time to heal. 

Just a head's up -- cinnamon should always be used with a light touch. Whether that also applies to the powder, we shall soon find out.


----------



## Quilter99755

Zany_in_CO said:


> Very pretty soap, Grere, but cinnamon is very sensitizing so I'm anxious to see how this amount of the powder works in soap once you lather up to use it.
> 
> One time I started drinking my coffee with cinnamon in it. Loved it but after two days my gums were bright red and bleeding. It took over a week to get them back to normal.  I am now very careful when I do use cinnamon in my soaps even though it gets washed off.  I didn't swirl the coffee in my mouth before I swallowed but it sure did a job on my gums, so I figure it has to be the same for soaps. I hope you don't have a reaction.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Just a quick FYI  _*@Quilter99755*_ Write your response *below* the QUOTE.


----------



## Dawni

Dawni said:


> Getting ready for another double batch of extra rice soap...
> 
> I always get nervous with more than one loaf, hopefully I'll get used to it soon.


Done! No issues at all thankfully.


Eh. I need to remember to clean my molds before taking pics lol


----------



## Lindywine

Kerry K. said:


> Cut my black rose spice soap today, it is very popular and I can't seem to make enough of them.  I couldn't find my hanger tool, so I used a speaker cable to make the swirls.  View attachment 42882


Would like to know more about this soap!


----------



## earlene

I have attempted to catch up on my reading here at SMF.  I think I am finally caught up!

Also browsed some soap photos, looking for an idea of something to make for my granddaughter's HS graduation.  Nothing seems to be jumping out at me as perfect for her on this long anticipated occassion.  I'll have to keep looking.  Maybe I'll find something to peak my interest.


----------



## zanzalawi

Zany_in_CO said:


> SHORT STORY: I was in a swap  once where one of the participants made "Extreme Cream" scented with cinnamon. I opened it as soon as it arrived and applied it to the crease above my eyelid because it was itchy. YEOW! Instant pain. I ran to the sink to deluge it with cold water. No sooner had I done that, when the phone rang. A fellow soaper called to report the same thing happened to her, only she had rosacea and spread the cream on her face!  She was in tears. Both of us suffered burns that took some time to heal.



misnomer- should have been "scream cream"


----------



## Lindywine

What interests your granddaughter?


----------



## fancyschmancy

I tried to pipe roses lmao it was not working, def need more practice and a bigger flat tip and my hand was playing up so next time a lot less in the bag I think so I ended up just piping it on to rose petal jam cupcake bases Id made before and sprinkled it with gold.  I have to finish a gingerbread house loaf am working on and 6 half bars to decorate with xmas trees  made with soap clay, gonna paint them a bit them add my trees and fill them up with clear melt and pour. It seems like a lot but its only little bits, wish I could do more but am a bit limited with my health problems but I am getting more used to it so its getting easier now.


----------



## Lindywine

I understand having to deal with health problems...getting old is such a crippler on getting things done.  Pick some soft soaps so that you can easily cut. Then let them cure over time.  I'm not wild over melt and pour, but the work for holidays and special occasions. I first learned soapmaking watching my grandmother over 50 years ago.  She did it entirely the old fashioned way of saving fats from meat over the year and using wood ashes to make the lye.  I have to say it is not beautiful, but has lasted all this time.  In fact, I've seen soap at our history center that has lasted over 100 years.  My suggestion is to make some soap leaves that she can use as a one time use.  Just get some skeleton leaves from Amazon and use melt and pour over them with color and fragrance. You might also wish to make some CP soap to use in a dorm or apt. If you make the soap leaves, get a container to put them in. this is my first real post in many years, so I hope it helps.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Zany_in_CO said:


> Very pretty soap, Grere, but cinnamon is very sensitizing so I'm anxious to see how this amount of the powder works in soap once you lather up to use it.
> 
> SHORT STORY: I was in a swap  once where one of the participants made "Extreme Cream" scented with cinnamon. I opened it as soon as it arrived and applied it to the crease above my eyelid because it was itchy. YEOW! Instant pain. I ran to the sink to deluge it with cold water. No sooner had I done that, when the phone rang. A fellow soaper called to report the same thing happened to her, only she had rosacea and spread the cream on her face!  She was in tears. Both of us suffered burns that took some time to heal.
> 
> Just a head's up -- cinnamon should always be used with a light touch. Whether that also applies to the powder, we shall soon find out.


I've used the powder before and have not had issues, but saying that - I do not have sensitive skin at all.  I'll have my 'chief tester' sing out with any feedback - she get psoriasis and eczema.

I'm sitting here ready to make a batch of soap...looking for inspiration.  A little help please?


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

I did my second ever re-batch--the first one was over a year ago and was a total disaster--this one actually worked YAHOO--it was CP and came out like my HP does


----------



## Quilter99755

Zany_in_CO said:


> Just a quick FYI  _*@Quilter99755*_ Write your response *below* the QUOTE.



I did put it one or two spaces below the quote.  I'll try to catch it next time and edit before I sign off.


----------



## fancyschmancy

Lindywine said:


> I understand having to deal with health problems...getting old is such a crippler on getting things done.  Pick some soft soaps so that you can easily cut. Then let them cure over time.  I'm not wild over melt and pour, but the work for holidays and special occasions. I first learned soapmaking watching my grandmother over 50 years ago.  She did it entirely the old fashioned way of saving fats from meat over the year and using wood ashes to make the lye.  I have to say it is not beautiful, but has lasted all this time.  In fact, I've seen soap at our history center that has lasted over 100 years.  My suggestion is to make some soap leaves that she can use as a one time use.  Just get some skeleton leaves from Amazon and use melt and pour over them with color and fragrance. You might also wish to make some CP soap to use in a dorm or apt. If you make the soap leaves, get a container to put them in. this is my first real post in many years, so I hope it helps.


Thanks.  Ive been cutting ok my bars are pretty soft which is good, its more the squeezing the bag when piping my hands get really crampy, its usually ok but I definitely think I need a bigger tip.  I only started about 3 months ago so I have a lot to learn and definitely need to work on the piping skills lol its my own fault for trying to do something so complicated, the video I watched she made it look so easy lol I never really knew much about soap before really it was mostly cooking and stuff but theres only so much stuff you can cook and eat and making soap is much more fun.  

Thats amazing your grandmothers soap has lasted so long, so much older ways of making things are so much more robust compared to these days.  I have a load of rose scented clay petals I made that I wasn't too happy with but I have some ideas what to do with them so they wont go to waste, have so many soap shavings and scraps am going to have to try and figure out something to do with them too lol


----------



## zanzalawi

@KiwiMoose something bright and wild! pink zebra? or a lime zebra. or bright and sunny smelling with like hot pink, orange, yellow. energizing and uplifting
haha these are ones that have been on my to-do list for quite a while and yeah, i'm not getting to them for a bit


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Quilter99755 said:


> I did put it one or two spaces below the quote.  I'll try to catch it next time and edit before I sign off.



Check that you’re past the last QUOTE bracket:


----------



## Millie

Wow miss a few days on the forum and so much to catch up on. (Marmite is gross by the way and there is no one gorgeous enough on the planet to change my tastebuds ).

Bartered with soap for an armload of gorgeous wooden items for Christmas presents! I didn't even suggest it. Did a swap with a neighboring crafter. The thought of my soaps making their way out into the world gives me great pleasure


----------



## KiwiMoose

Got sick of waiting for some inspirational ideas for soap, and went ahead and made a batch of coconut milk soap using a line pour technique that popped up recently on you tube from Tree Marie.  Didn't do too badly - but the soap batter was thicker than I would have liked - the joys of soaping with soy wax I guess, we'll have to wait for the reveal tomorrow.  I predict the lines will be finer down the bottom of the soap, and thicker near the top.
Here's some pics of it in the mold:


----------



## John Harris

I made a 12 bar batch of my usual soap and added a new scent:  Bay Laurel.  I didn't get soap on a stick, but I came close.  Was trying to pour into a 12 cavity mold.  It didn't go too well.  The surfaces were squeegeed and look great, but I can imagine the bottoms are filled with crevices.  I'll let you know.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

KiwiMoose said:


> Got sick of waiting for some inspirational ideas for soap, and went ahead and made a batch of coconut milk soap using a line pour technique that popped up recently on you tube from Tree Marie.  Didn't do too badly - but the soap batter was thicker than I would have liked - the joys of soaping with soy wax I guess, we'll have to wait for the reveal tomorrow.  I predict the lines will be finer down the bottom of the soap, and thicker near the top.
> Here's some pics of it in the mold:
> View attachment 42898
> View attachment 42899


Beautiful.  I wish I could make tops like that!

@John Harris maybe you need a little palette knife like the one Teri Endsley uses to patch up her holes


----------



## Zing

Hey, @KiwiMoose , have you done one of those tear drop thingies or the wood grain-like dealios?  Those 2 are on my bucket list.  How's that for inspiration?


----------



## Misschief

Zing said:


> Hey, @KiwiMoose , have you done one of those tear drop thingies or the wood grain-like dealios?  Those 2 are on my bucket list.  How's that for inspiration?


This is a good time to get into December's Un-Challenge, Zing.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Zing said:


> Hey, @KiwiMoose , have you done one of those tear drop thingies or the wood grain-like dealios?  Those 2 are on my bucket list.  How's that for inspiration?


Y'all are too late, I had to make soap without you.


----------



## Zing

So sorry that little things like different time zones and you know, a job, are preventing me from responding quickly to all your soapy needs....

Seriously, tho', it seems like you have a bottomless well of creativity.  I look at rocks and see rocks.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Zing said:


> So sorry that little things like different time zones and you know, a job, are preventing me from responding quickly to all your soapy needs....
> 
> Seriously, tho', it seems like you have a bottomless well of creativity.  I look at rocks and see rocks.


How'd I do?  I couldn't wait to get up this morning and cut it.  Off to WORK now - some if us can soap, and work, and be online, so there!


----------



## Ladka

I unmolded the soap made of rebatched used soap remains combined with a bit of fresh coconut soap from a deepish round plastic container. It was solidified enough to come out nicely but is still somehow spongy. I understand it may remain so for about a week or so?






 Bottom






 Side






 Top


----------



## DKing

KiwiMoose said:


> How'd I do?  I couldn't wait to get up this morning and cut it.
> View attachment 42905


Oooooohhh!  That is VERY pretty!


----------



## Quilter99755

KiwiMoose said:


> How'd I do?  I couldn't wait to get up this morning and cut it.  Off to WORK now - some if us can soap, and work, and be online, so there!
> View attachment 42905


This is absolutely gorgeous!  Guess I have to put a line pour on my soaping bucket list.  Will go look at more videos in between Christmas chores. I love your work.


----------



## zanzalawi

KiwiMoose said:


> Y'all are too late, I had to make soap without you.


OMG @KiwiMoose I WANTS IT! MY PRECIOUS!!!


----------



## Kosmerta

That looks amazing!!! ...and now I have ANOTHER thing to add to my soap to-do list once classes end



KiwiMoose said:


> How'd I do?  I couldn't wait to get up this morning and cut it.  Off to WORK now - some if us can soap, and work, and be online, so there!
> View attachment 42905



Opps forgot to quote in my comment above


----------



## Martha

I cut a batch of an ITP swirl soap this morning. I keep trying for a good purple. This is closer. I added TD to the batter hoping to cut out some of the yellow. It's still pretty yellow, but the purple isn't as murky as my previous attempts. When I was cleaning up I found the cup with the lavender eo in it. Sigh. Good thing I also like unscented soaps.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Martha said:


> I cut a batch of an ITP swirl soap this morning. I keep trying for a good purple. This is closer. I added TD to the batter hoping to cut out some of the yellow. It's still pretty yellow, but the purple isn't as murky as my previous attempts. When I was cleaning up I found the cup with the lavender eo in it. Sigh. Good thing I also like unscented soaps.View attachment 42910


That's gorgeous Martha!  I too have trouble with purple - but it looks like both you and I have have had success in our last batches.  My main issue is that I like to use use homegrown aloe in my lye water - and this always turns the water yellow.  The most recent soap was coconut milk, not aloe, and this is easier for subsequent colouring.


----------



## Martha

KiwiMoose said:


> That's gorgeous Martha!  I too have trouble with purple - but it looks like both you and I have have had success in our last batches.  My main issue is that I like to use use homegrown aloe in my lye water - and this always turns the water yellow.  The most recent soap was coconut milk, not aloe, and this is easier for subsequent colouring.


Thanks @KiwiMoose ! I aspire to get the deep purple you got. I think I have to get more daring with adding black into some of my mica colors. Good to know about the aloe. All the talk about it lately has made me curious to try it.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

@KiwiMoose gorgeous!
@Martha really impressive swirling and I like the color


----------



## Martha

Mobjack Bay said:


> @KiwiMoose gorgeous!
> @Martha really impressive swirling and I like the color


Thank you!!


----------



## Zing

Misschief said:


> This is a good time to get into December's Un-Challenge, Zing.


Schmaybe if I can borrow a kitchen.  Have I mentioned yet that I don't have one?


----------



## Zing

KiwiMoose said:


> How'd I do?  I couldn't wait to get up this morning and cut it.  Off to WORK now - some if us can soap, and work, and be online, so there!
> View attachment 42905


Some of us go to work to work and aren't paid to be online, so there there! Seriously, I love the color combo.  What are your colorants?

And what's all this about aloe?  What does it contribute, does it replace distilled water, etc.?


----------



## KiwiMoose

Zing said:


> Some of us go to work to work and aren't paid to be online, so there there! Seriously, I love the color combo.  What are your colorants?
> 
> And what's all this about aloe?  What does it contribute, does it replace distilled water, etc.?


Yes - replace the full water content ( or part if you wish) with aloe,  and your result will be a lovely creamy lather.


----------



## Lynnz

KiwiMoose said:


> Got sick of waiting for some inspirational ideas for soap, and went ahead and made a batch of coconut milk soap using a line pour technique that popped up recently on you tube from Tree Marie.  Didn't do too badly - but the soap batter was thicker than I would have liked - the joys of soaping with soy wax I guess, we'll have to wait for the reveal tomorrow.  I predict the lines will be finer down the bottom of the soap, and thicker near the top.
> Here's some pics of it in the mold:
> View attachment 42898
> View attachment 42899


Gorgeous soap, so interested to see you mention Soy Wax as someone asked me the other day if you could use it in soap. I had no clue but obviously you can!


----------



## Lynnz

I am sitting here waiting for lye to cool. I am soaping Rainbow Sherbet and have four colours and white.........hope I am not being to ambitious as did read on NG that it accelerates slightly. The oil smells wonderful and a little sad as I am no longer able to purchase it from them...............Maybe I can ask Zen Supplies to bring it in


----------



## Lynnz

Crazy soaping Lady here lol I need to be up early tomorrow as taking my daughter to Palmerston North for a day of shopping and then dinner for her birthday. Best head off to bed...............My Rainbow Sherbet...........It soaped with no issues. Nite all


----------



## Dawni

I have to clean up some 20+ bars of the soap I made a couple of days ago before I show them here...

I did however, make lotion bars. These cuties are a hit this gift giving season hihihi. Check em out freshly poured. I love that color.. 


I also rebatched soap and added random confetti. I have to clean uo those too lol


KiwiMoose said:


> How'd I do?  I couldn't wait to get up this morning and cut it.
> View attachment 42905


You did an amazing job, as usual. I love the color combo very much. 


Ladka said:


> I unmolded the soap made of rebatched used soap remains combined with a bit of fresh coconut soap from a deepish round plastic container. It was solidified enough to come out nicely but is still somehow spongy. I understand it may remain so for about a week or so?


I've never seen that before, the bottom that's so different from the top I mean.. Not that I've seen all the soap there is lol. However, my rebatched usually take very little time to harden up than freshly made soap.


----------



## Ladka

Dawni, the bottom of my round rebatched soap might be so different because the mould was oiled at the bottom (to ease unmoulding).


----------



## David Gregory

Made a 2 lb HP batch to use my new loaf mold. Filled that and two cavities in a bar soap silicone mold. Vegetable shortening, olive oil, coconut oil, castor oil. Aloe vera juice and some distilled water to top off. 

Went to trace very quickly, made a creamy light color. Kicking myself for adding any color, but the fragrance is Cool Water [Aroma Depot] , a clone of a men's fragrance, so blue as a colorant was sort of a predictable thing to do. 

Went on line with eBay and ordered titanium dioxide and some sodium lactate for the next batch. 

Lost the plot on who I sent what soap to for Christmas as my older brother has a birthday Jan 1st. I did a hemp/aloe vera batch and can't remember if that was for birthday purposes or sent for Christmas. Or if I am saving the last wooden box I stained for my BFF's birthday in Feb. or if it was for my brother. NUTS.

For the first time ever I am on top of Christmas and can't remember now, what I've done. 

Well, screw it. One cannot have too much soap !!! 

There: I said it !


----------



## Kari Howie

KiwiMoose said:


> Got sick of waiting for some inspirational ideas for soap, and went ahead and made a batch of coconut milk soap using a line pour technique that popped up recently on you tube from Tree Marie.  Didn't do too badly - but the soap batter was thicker than I would have liked - the joys of soaping with soy wax I guess, we'll have to wait for the reveal tomorrow.  I predict the lines will be finer down the bottom of the soap, and thicker near the top.
> Here's some pics of it in the mold:
> View attachment 42898
> View attachment 42899


That top is beautissimo!


----------



## Kari Howie

David Gregory said:


> Made a 2 lb HP batch to use my new loaf mold. Filled that and two cavities in a bar soap silicone mold. Vegetable shortening, olive oil, coconut oil, castor oil. Aloe vera juice and some distilled water to top off.
> 
> Went to trace very quickly, made a creamy light color. Kicking myself for adding any color, but the fragrance is Cool Water [Aroma Depot] , a clone of a men's fragrance, so blue as a colorant was sort of a predictable thing to do.
> 
> Went on line with eBay and ordered titanium dioxide and some sodium lactate for the next batch.
> 
> Lost the plot on who I sent what soap to for Christmas as my older brother has a birthday Jan 1st. I did a hemp/aloe vera batch and can't remember if that was for birthday purposes or sent for Christmas. Or if I am saving the last wooden box I stained for my BFF's birthday in Feb. or if it was for my brother. NUTS.
> 
> For the first time ever I am on top of Christmas and can't remember now, what I've done.
> 
> Well, screw it. One cannot have too much soap !!!
> 
> There: I said it !


I love your Mr Bean!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

David Gregory said:


> For the first time ever I am on top of Christmas and can't remember now, what I've done. Well, screw it. One cannot have too much soap !!!
> There: I said it !


Well said! @David


----------



## Martha

Zing said:


> Schmaybe if I can borrow a kitchen.  Have I mentioned yet that I don't have one?


Can you please explain how your house came without a kitchen?


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Dawni said:


> I also rebatched soap



alrighty I just re-batched a lavender goats milk the other day--I dont think I stirred the milk powder in enough??  but I rebatched with a little oil at first and then added a small amount of water and it came out pretty good looks a tad dry on top buth otherwise looks like my HP soap.  need to do a basil/anise GM next and want to ask you how you do your rebatches---please, please, please


----------



## Alexlane

Getting ready to unmold candy cane bars for Christmas!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Marilyn Norgart said:


> want to ask you how you do your rebatches---please, please, please



*https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/oven-rebatch-cp.77457/*


----------



## Zing

Martha said:


> Can you please explain how your house came without a kitchen?


We bought a house that had a refrigerator and cabinets literally rotting off the walls but great bones, gorgeous refinished wood floors throughout, one floor living, in our price range, in a great community, actually everything we wanted except for the kitchen.  We're getting quotes on remodeling. We're blessed with a roof over our heads and most all of the necessities despite 'camping inside.'


----------



## David Gregory

Kari Howie said:


> I love your Mr Bean!


Thanks. I saw that on the computer while I was on my Air Climber [As Seen On TV...I've worn one out already] and nearly fell off laughing. It still slays me.  It's just so.... demented.

There are others with Mr Bean as Mona Lisa that cracked me up too.


----------



## Dawni

Marilyn Norgart said:


> need to do a basil/anise GM next and want to ask you how you do your rebatches---please, please, please


Zany's link takes you to a great post. 

But for people like me who doesn't have an oven, and who is lazy to wait til the crock pot melts everything lol, there's the microwave. Personally I think it's quicker - but not suitable for older soap unless you're ok with those bits being confetti.

Newer soap will melt easily enough even as bigger chunks with no added liquid and the resulting soap also hardens real quick. Older soap needs to be grated really small for best results. I also add a bit of oil, milk or water, stir and let it soak if it's older soap.

I heat it up in 30sec "bursts" on the lowest setting, stir in between then heat again, stir, heat and so on until it's the consistency I want.

Here's one rebatched new soap, I think only a few days old. These are a mix. The confetti in the bottom one was thrown into the melted soap but the top soap bits were much older soap (like several months) mixed in and didn't melt. The one I mentioned a few posts earlier is the same.

Hope that helps


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Dawni said:


> Hope that helps



yes it does thanks a bunch


----------



## earlene

I ordered some micas from Nurture Soap & a couple things from Amazon to use in making my granddaughter's graduation soap.  I can probably get the base soap finished next week, but may have to wait until after the new year to complete the decoupage surface design (travel plans during the winter break.)


----------



## KiwiMoose

Dawni said:


> Zany's link takes you to a great post.
> 
> But for people like me who doesn't have an oven, and who is lazy to wait til the crock pot melts everything lol, there's the microwave. Personally I think it's quicker - but not suitable for older soap unless you're ok with those bits being confetti.
> 
> Newer soap will melt easily enough even as bigger chunks with no added liquid and the resulting soap also hardens real quick. Older soap needs to be grated really small for best results. I also add a bit of oil, milk or water, stir and let it soak if it's older soap.
> 
> I heat it up in 30sec "bursts" on the lowest setting, stir in between then heat again, stir, heat and so on until it's the consistency I want.
> 
> Here's one rebatched new soap, I think only a few days old. These are a mix. The confetti in the bottom one was thrown into the melted soap but the top soap bits were much older soap (like several months) mixed in and didn't melt. The one I mentioned a few posts earlier is the same.
> 
> Hope that helps


I might - might - one day use your method Dawni.  Have always been keen to try rebatch.  The microwave seems a lot less daunting to me.  Could I add coconut milk as the additional fluid?


----------



## Alexlane

Just finished these! so excited! first time with this technique. only problem is the one i seem to keep running into. dont have a wire cutter yet and i keep "chipping" the bottom edge with my knife.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Alexlane said:


> Just finished these!



those are gorgeous!!  Curious as to what scent you used


----------



## Alexlane

Marilyn Norgart said:


> those are gorgeous!!  Curious as to what scent you used


Thank you Marilyn! I am fairly new to soap making so am very proud of anything I can get into and back out of a mold at this point! xD
Used BB Candy Cane. it came in their holiday collection. its a... perfumey kind of peppermint, and as its' description says, it does accelerate _slightly._ think i will stick with Peppermint EO in the future. i use 25% Coco Butter in my soap base so the chocolate smell comes through and it goes really well with the Candy Cane.


----------



## Rsapienza

KiwiMoose said:


> Got sick of waiting for some inspirational ideas for soap, and went ahead and made a batch of coconut milk soap using a line pour technique that popped up recently on you tube from Tree Marie.  Didn't do too badly - but the soap batter was thicker than I would have liked - the joys of soaping with soy wax I guess, we'll have to wait for the reveal tomorrow.  I predict the lines will be finer down the bottom of the soap, and thicker near the top.
> Here's some pics of it in the mold:
> View attachment 42898
> View attachment 42899


They're gorgeous!!


----------



## Dawni

KiwiMoose said:


> Could I add coconut milk as the additional fluid?


Yep. Any liquid, as far as I can tell, works 


Alexlane said:


> dont have a wire cutter yet and i keep "chipping" the bottom edge with my knife.View attachment 42940
> View attachment 42941


I'm trying to find where I read it, but apparently a sharper knife chips less? Or, you could try to cut slightly sooner so the soap isn't brittle yet. Those look gorgeous btw 

The cocoa butter scent never sticks around for long in my soap and I even use unrefined.


----------



## Alexlane

Dawni said:


> I'm trying to find where I read it, but apparently a sharper knife chips less? Or, you could try to cut slightly sooner so the soap isn't brittle yet. Those look gorgeous btw


Thank you for the tips! I've resorted to hand cutting with fishing line. which works really well if im very patient. 



Dawni said:


> The cocoa butter scent never sticks around for long in my soap and I even use unrefined


im not sure how long it will last but i have a test bar from about 4-5 weeks ago and the fragrance oil has all but dissipated (at least as far as i can smell from the outside)but the cocoa butter scent is still goin strong! lol  got it from Amazon and i use the heat transfer method with my solid oils, not sure if that makes a difference.


----------



## CA.Kim

Zing said:


> We bought a house that had a refrigerator and cabinets literally rotting off the walls but great bones, gorgeous refinished wood floors throughout, one floor living, in our price range, in a great community, actually everything we wanted except for the kitchen.  We're getting quotes on remodeling. We're blessed with a roof over our heads and most all of the necessities despite 'camping inside.'


Brave


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Dawni said:


> there's the microwave. Personally I think it's quicker - but not suitable for older soap


Great explanation, @Dawni. I use the microwave as well. For a single 5-8 oz bar, I grate it up, sprinkle a little water or milk over it (old soap) and nuke 1 minute on #3 (defrost). Let it sit for a few minutes, then squeeze with gloved hands to a smooth texture; hand mold it or put it in a single cavity mold. Good to go in a hour or so. SO easy!



Alexlane said:


> Just finished these! so excited! first time with this technique.


 Cool! Very Picasso-ish!


----------



## earlene

Alexlane said:


> Just finished these! so excited! first time with this technique. only problem is the one i seem to keep running into. dont have a wire cutter yet and i keep "chipping" the bottom edge with my knife.View attachment 42940
> View attachment 42941





Dawni said:


> Yep. Any liquid, as far as I can tell, works
> 
> I'm trying to find where I read it, but apparently a sharper knife chips less? Or, you could try to cut slightly sooner so the soap isn't brittle yet. Those look gorgeous btw
> 
> The cocoa butter scent never sticks around for long in my soap and I even use unrefined.




Actually it's more about the shape of the knife itself.  If the knife has a wider wedge shape (spine or top of knife is wider than the cutting edge), it is more likely to cause the soap to crack while cutting.  So often you will see soap makers use a cutter that looks  something like a this:


----------



## Dawni

Zany_in_CO said:


> Great explanation, @Dawni. I use the microwave as well. For a single 5-8 oz bar, I grate it up, sprinkle a little water or milk over it (old soap) and nuke 1 minute on #3 (defrost). Let it sit for a few minutes, then squeeze with gloved hands to a smooth texture; hand mold it or put it in a single cavity mold. Good to go in a hour or so. SO easy!


My microwave and container are both big enough... The biggest amount of rebatch I made was poured - take note, not glopped - into my 900g mold almost to the top. 


earlene said:


> Actually it's more about the shape of the knife itself.  If the knife has a wider wedge shape (spine or top of knife is wider than the cutting edge), it is more likely to cause the soap to crack while cutting.  So often you will see soap makers use a cutter that looks  something like a this:


Actually that's what I use, but with a wooden handle. But I have seen people use big knives without it cracking or chipping..

Soapy thing:
Nada
But I just got back from delivering bamboo toothbrushes and lotion bars


----------



## Martha

Zing said:


> We bought a house that had a refrigerator and cabinets literally rotting off the walls but great bones, gorgeous refinished wood floors throughout, one floor living, in our price range, in a great community, actually everything we wanted except for the kitchen.  We're getting quotes on remodeling. We're blessed with a roof over our heads and most all of the necessities despite 'camping inside.'


Okay, that makes total sense. I was envisioning a house where there was actually no kitchen. A disaster kitchen makes more sense. Good luck with your renovation. And congratulations on your new home.



Dawni said:


> My microwave and container are both big enough... The biggest amount of rebatch I made was poured - take note, not glopped - into my 900g mold almost to the top.
> 
> Actually that's what I use, but with a wooden handle. But I have seen people use big knives without it cracking or chipping..
> 
> Soapy thing:
> Nada
> But I just got back from delivering bamboo toothbrushes and lotion bars


Soap Queen often uses a big knife in her videos to cut soap. But if you look closely it is a particular kind of knife that doesn’t taper at all. 

Congrats on all the soap and lotion bar orders you are getting. That’s so cool!


----------



## Kerry K.

Zing said:


> These are beautiful.  What's the scent?  Still waiting for the interwebs to send scents....


My scent is black rose spice from Wholesale Supplies Plus.  It is rose, patchouli, cinnamon and clove, I think.  It's definitely my most popular scent.  It wasn't my favorite, but at my first craft fair, I sold eight bars and people want more.


----------



## Zing

Alexlane said:


> Just finished these! so excited! first time with this technique. View attachment 42940
> View attachment 42941


 These are really really something.  What was your technique?


----------



## Kerry K.

Lindywine said:


> Would like to know more about this soap!


I used my standard formula of olive, coconut, avocado and castor oils.  I am very happy with this formula and have gotten great results with it.  Black Rose Spice fragrance is from WholesaleSuppliesPlus - I love their fragrance oils!  It has rose, patchouli and spices (especially cinnamon).  It wasn't a personal favorite of mine until I sold quite a few bars and the people who bought them want more.  I mainly sell to young women who are just starting out in their careers and the millennials do seem to love patchouli!


----------



## Alexlane

Zing said:


> These are really really something.  What was your technique?


Thank you! The red is just clear MP with red mica (MM Voodoo). pretended it was ribbon candy and poured it out onto a silicone mat, then rip, twist and place! wicked easy. cool results with lots of inspiration for future endeavors!



earlene said:


>


yea. gotta get me one of these as well. ordered a whole bundle off Amazon but never arrived :/


----------



## Ladka

I made a small batch of leaf lard+coconut oil+castor oil and poured it into two larger single moulds and a few small ones. They are all in the oven to gel.


----------



## Zing

Today I fondl, er um, I mean turned my curing soaps.  I made my last and 101st lotion bar for Christmas gifts -- on a hot plate because...wait for it... I HAVE NO KITCHEN, not that I'm impatient or anything.   Had to borrow measuring cups and spoons from a neighbor because we can't find ours in the 1,000 unpacked moving boxes in our house.  And, off topic, my 12th and final birdseed wreath.  Went shopping and bought golden jojoba oil for a special foot lotion for my wife -- shh, Christmas secrets!


----------



## KiwiMoose

I went and raided my friend's aloe bush, because if i cut any more off mine there'll be none left!  it needs a bit of respite if I'm to get any more aloe off it in future.


----------



## Misschief

Not necessarily soapy but I'll be making 3 batches of bubble scoops today for a special order. And, if I plan my day right, I may just make my un-challenge soap today.


----------



## Zing

Misschief said:


> Not necessarily soapy but I'll be making 3 batches of bubble scoops today for a special order. And, if I plan my day right, I may just make my un-challenge soap today.


What are bubble scoops?


----------



## Misschief

Zing said:


> What are bubble scoops?


Solid bubble bath that looks like little scoops of ice cream. I usually make 3 kinds and sell them 3 for $5.00. I have a customer who wants 8 sets and I sold out at my last market.


----------



## Dawni

Dawni said:


> Done! No issues at all thankfully.View attachment 42893
> 
> Eh. I need to remember to clean my molds before taking pics lol


I also need to remember to align the soaps before taking a pic lol

So, cleaned em up a bit




Wasn't expecting distinct patterns here but I got em. Some are nicer than most, some (not pictured) have only blob looking things lol I must have not spooned the swirls enough. These will lighten up drastically over the two months I usually cure em. Hopefully the blobs won't be too noticeable hehehe


----------



## John Harris

Made a 12 bar batch last night.  Used Crisco for the first time (I got a brick of it for my birthday.).   And I used a new fragrance - Cedar Patchouli.  Again, this one went to heavy trace very quickly once the scent was added.  Just had time to pour it.  Seems to have come out ok tho.  Probably will cut it tomorrow morning.


----------



## Dumfrey

Tried using activated charcoal for the first time.  Batter got fairly thick fairly quick.  Pretty sure I waaaaay over mixed for tallow, palm, coconut.
Got some swirl-lime out of it


----------



## Carla Burke

Tried to breed the goats, for milk, for soap. Emphasis on 'tried'. She was just NOT gonna, lol.


----------



## Millie

John Harris said:


> Used Crisco for the first time (I got a brick of it for my birthday.).


Hehe, not many people you could gift Crisco  



Carla Burke said:


> Tried to breed the goats, for milk, for soap. Emphasis on 'tried'. She was just NOT gonna, lol.



Awww, that's 'cause she's a lady. Gotta romance her a little. Did you try serenading her?


----------



## Carla Burke

Millie said:


> Awww, that's 'cause she's a lady. Gotta romance her a little. Did you try serenading her?



See, he's in rut, and SOOOOO ready!! Unfortunately, it seems, Marley isn't the one in estrus (and keeping him in rut). Even more unfortunately, their doeling, Calypso is. I know many are ok with 'line-breeding', but, it's not something I'm interested in doing, so my sweet boy didn't get any, lol. Now, I need to get Calypso into a separate area, so (hopefully) Kola's 'attentions' (aka hilarious faces, sound effects, and peeing on his beard, as well as those he ehh... aims - directly at her, lol) will get her hormones back in the mood.


----------



## Zing

Dumfrey said:


> Tried using activated charcoal for the first time.  Batter got fairly thick fairly quick.  Pretty sure I waaaaay over mixed for tallow, palm, coconut.
> Got some swirl-lime out of it


So does that mean you're entering the December New to You challenge?


----------



## fancyschmancy

John Harris said:


> Made a 12 bar batch last night.  Used Crisco for the first time (I got a brick of it for my birthday.).   And I used a new fragrance - Cedar Patchouli.  Again, this one went to heavy trace very quickly once the scent was added.  Just had time to pour it.  Seems to have come out ok tho.  Probably will cut it tomorrow morning.



I think it might be the patchouli, everytime Ive used it in soap its accelerated my batter almost instantly.


----------



## msunnerstood

I have been a bit MIA lately, Daughters wedding got moved waaay up because best man is being deployed so its been nuts, however, also doing a lot of soapy things and my inventory is going into Christmas presents. I have been wrapping and labeling a ton of finally cured soaps to make the gift packs. Next step is to label the lotions and sugar scrubs and assemble. Ill be glad when its over.


----------



## sirtim100

Today, after some kind of week long existential soaping crisis (Why make the stuff? Does anyone appreciate my genius? Does making soap make any difference in the grand cosmic scheme of thing? Can I even be bothered?) I am going to (not have done, but the intention is what counts) make a mini-batch of shaving soap with a magic blend of frankincense, rosemary and patchouli, and a big batch of CP chocolate scented soap. In Spain, if soap doesn't smell of some kind of food, it doesn't shift. 

Does anyone know where I can get hold of paella FO?


----------



## bookreader451

I made a couple of soaps this weekend, nothing to write home about.  Made a HP using floral scent and coconut cream for the first time.  I also made a CP that was okay but not excited about.  I need to get scrubs and butters done for holiday gifts and have been so busy at work I don't want to do anything when I get home.


----------



## Dumfrey

Zing said:


> So does that mean you're entering the December New to You challenge?


Not officially 
I just unfolded a soleseife last night, based on the Zaney recipe.   Added activated charcoal and rosemary and lavender EO.
Very happy how these turned out.


----------



## IngridK

I like the blobs...

Try mixing your charcoal with glycerine to make a thick paste before adding it to the oils. Stick Blend until incorporated and add your lye - I will sometimes add additional water (just a bit) to give me a little more time.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Dumfrey said:


> Not officially
> I just unfolded a soleseife last night, based on the Zaney recipe.   Added activated charcoal and rosemary and lavender EO.
> Very happy how these turned out.


I love the effect of the black showing through into the white.  Very nice!


----------



## MGM

These beauties are all going to work for gifts!


----------



## Jennifer Horne

Carla Burke said:


> Tried to breed the goats, for milk, for soap. Emphasis on 'tried'. She was just NOT gonna, lol.


 I have a friend with goats he says u have to separate them from the rest of the heard in HER territory, and from there its an interesting show..... ummm wait, you dont have to breed them for milk, you just have to milk them..... WHAT AM I MISSING?!?!?!????


----------



## Millie

Jennifer Horne said:


> ... ummm wait, you dont have to breed them for milk, you just have to milk them..... WHAT AM I MISSING?!?!?!????


Hint... are you producing milk? I am. TMI?



Lol a yr ago this post would have grossed me out. Whatev. Boobies : )


----------



## Jennifer Horne

Alexlane said:


> yea. gotta get me one of these as well. ordered a whole bundle off Amazon but never arrived :/


  You can buy those at dollar tree


----------



## KJ Goodman

i made 100% deer tallow, goats milk with honey soap and a 100% lard, goats milk and  honey soap.

Deer tallow was brittle, but i think i had the lye and oil temperatures not close enough together, it was seizing when i was mixing.   The lard is soft.  But I was excited to experiment.  I  know more stuff now LOL and next time will be better.  I do think the tallow will be quite wonderful mixed with other oils.


----------



## Dawni

Yo @MGM wassup? Haven't seen you in a while... Hope all's well.

I was supposed to soap tonight, but my cousin n her girlfriend n friends came over... So I'm a bit too tipsy to do anything soapy. 

But... I made three batches of lotion bars today, for two orders. I'm down to my last maybe two batches of supplies... And if I use those in soap I won't have enough so I've ordered some more. Let's see if they come before Christmas lol


----------



## amd

Need to order RBO for next round of MB oils. Somehow missed that when I did my supplies restock in August. Oops.

Currently working through my yogurt & honey series and trying to use up the EO's I don't plan to restock just to free up space. Thinking I will cut my EO's down to just spearmint and eucalyptus that I know stick well and sell well. I don't have much left in some of the bottles so some of the mixes are getting pretty interesting - like the lime soap I made over the weekend. I didn't have enough lime, so added lemon 5x, which I also didn't have enough of so finished off a bottle of May Chang, and was still short total EO (and still well within safety usage rates for those three oils). Hopefully that lime and May Chang will hold up, because I'm certain there wasn't enough lemon 5x to do the job. Although now that I'm thinking about it out of the moment of panic, I could have added pineapple FO and might have had a nice lime pineapple blend. At least then the green colored soap might have made more sense... oh well.

I have to restock Nag Champa this week and work on a custom order for Valentine's Day. I also finished up a custom unscented uncolored aloe soap for a gal who ordered the same thing earlier in the year, she was getting down to her last 3 bars so put a second order in. I love customers who understand that soap takes time and get their orders in well in advance!


----------



## Kari Howie

amd said:


> Need to order RBO for next round of MB oils. Somehow missed that when I did my supplies restock in August. Oops.
> 
> Currently working through my yogurt & honey series and trying to use up the EO's I don't plan to restock just to free up space. Thinking I will cut my EO's down to just spearmint and eucalyptus that I know stick well and sell well. I don't have much left in some of the bottles so some of the mixes are getting pretty interesting - like the lime soap I made over the weekend. I didn't have enough lime, so added lemon 5x, which I also didn't have enough of so finished off a bottle of May Chang, and was still short total EO (and still well within safety usage rates for those three oils). Hopefully that lime and May Chang will hold up, because I'm certain there wasn't enough lemon 5x to do the job. Although now that I'm thinking about it out of the moment of panic, I could have added pineapple FO and might have had a nice lime pineapple blend. At least then the green colored soap might have made more sense... oh well.
> 
> I have to restock Nag Champa this week and work on a custom order for Valentine's Day. I also finished up a custom unscented uncolored aloe soap for a gal who ordered the same thing earlier in the year, she was getting down to her last 3 bars so put a second order in. I love customers who understand that soap takes time and get their orders in well in advance!


Where do you get your Nag Champa?


----------



## amd

Kari Howie said:


> Where do you get your Nag Champa?


WSP. It's the best. I should have picked up more when they had the 30% off sale.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Just made another 'Eve's Garden' type swirl with Chanel No5 FO.  I'm not sure I like it - it's too perfumey, lol!  And besides that, the mixture thickened up while I was working, so I'm not too sure about how successful that swirl will be either.  I don't think it was the FO, I think my mixture just got too cool.


----------



## Nanette

I gave soap as gifts to the people who replaced my hot water heater.....and made up the gifts for all my family...made another green -two shades--and white side pour and coconut aloe vera soap...now that Im giving it all away I gotta refill the shelves..looks so empty and bare in the soap room.


----------



## Carla Burke

I've used some....


----------



## sirtim100

Tried Silver Fox's shaving soap recipe and used my new crock pot. Divided batch into 3 to make mini-batches with different EO blends: lavender/anise, frankincense/patchouli and rosemary/peppermint. Dividing made me curse vilely, everything began to solidify as it cooled down. Looked like a haggard housewife from a 30s black and white film and sounded off like a Galician builder, but each batch is in its pringles can and smelling good.

Merry soaping, everyone


----------



## nebetmiw

I actual made some soap today. Have finally used up all my other soap so had to make more. It's been a year since I made any. Todays batch was coconut milk AO Red Santal scent.


----------



## Zing

I finished making foot balm for wifey's Christmas (yes, USING A HOT PLATE!! because you know why, the things I do for this family), packaged and wrapped nearly all my lotion bars.  I kinda went overboard  making 100 lotion bars so everyone at our caroling party this weekend gets lots of party favors.  _Finally _found our measuring cups and spoons in the mountain of moving boxes....


----------



## KiwiMoose

Zing said:


> I finished making foot balm for wifey's Christmas (yes, USING A HOT PLATE!! because you know why, the things I do for this family), packaged and wrapped nearly all my lotion bars.  I kinda went overboard  making 100 lotion bars so everyone at our caroling party this weekend gets lots of party favors.  _Finally _found our measuring cups and spoons in the mountain of moving boxes....


100 lotion bars???  That's a lot of lotion!

Here's my new 'Eve's garden' swirl - not as successful as the last one but still OK.  I'm not sure I like that Chanel Number 5 FO.


----------



## Zing

KiwiMoose said:


> 100 lotion bars???  That's a lot of lotion!
> 
> Here's my new 'Eve's garden' swirl - not as successful as the last one but still OK.  I'm not sure I like that Chanel Number 5 FO.
> View attachment 43028
> View attachment 43029


I know you're not sure about the scent, but the visuals are pur-tee!


----------



## Kosmerta

Today I made another batch for my single oil experiment, 100% coconut at 20% superfat.

Here's hoping this one doesnt break a cutting wire


----------



## Kari Howie

amd said:


> WSP. It's the best. I should have picked up more when they had the 30% off sale.


Thanks!


----------



## Nanette

Kosmerta said:


> Today I made another batch for my single oil experiment, 100% coconut at 20% superfat.
> 
> Here's hoping this one doesnt break a cutting wire


I make that one a lot, with aloe vera juice...it is comperable to any "hard" soap for me--no worse..very nice too! I have noticed that it doesnt like hot, humid weather and will get dossy in just a few months under those conditions.


----------



## linne1gi

amd said:


> Need to order RBO for next round of MB oils. Somehow missed that when I did my supplies restock in August. Oops.
> 
> Currently working through my yogurt & honey series and trying to use up the EO's I don't plan to restock just to free up space. Thinking I will cut my EO's down to just spearmint and eucalyptus that I know stick well and sell well. I don't have much left in some of the bottles so some of the mixes are getting pretty interesting - like the lime soap I made over the weekend. I didn't have enough lime, so added lemon 5x, which I also didn't have enough of so finished off a bottle of May Chang, and was still short total EO (and still well within safety usage rates for those three oils). Hopefully that lime and May Chang will hold up, because I'm certain there wasn't enough lemon 5x to do the job. Although now that I'm thinking about it out of the moment of panic, I could have added pineapple FO and might have had a nice lime pineapple blend. At least then the green colored soap might have made more sense... oh well.
> 
> I have to restock Nag Champa this week and work on a custom order for Valentine's Day. I also finished up a custom unscented uncolored aloe soap for a gal who ordered the same thing earlier in the year, she was getting down to her last 3 bars so put a second order in. I love customers who understand that soap takes time and get their orders in well in advance!


I have found that Rice Bran Oil tends to give me DOS - have you noticed that also?


----------



## KiwiMoose

linne1gi said:


> I have found that Rice Bran Oil tends to give me DOS - have you noticed that also?


How soon into the cure do you get DOS?  I use it at 20% now ( previously at 15%) and have had no problems with DOS 10 months into the cure.


----------



## linne1gi

KiwiMoose said:


> How soon into the cure do you get DOS?  I use it at 20% now ( previously at 15%) and have had no problems with DOS 10 months into the cure.


I stopped using Rice Bran Oil over 3, maybe 4 years ago. Since I stopped using it, I haven’t had DOS. The soap batch that got DOS, however long ago,  was about 9-12 months old. Possibly it’s my climate, I live in South Florida, but I’m afraid to use Rice Bran Oil in any quantity now.  It is quite high in linoleic acid, I’m surprised you can use it at such a high percent.


----------



## KiwiMoose

linne1gi said:


> I stopped using Rice Bran Oil over 3, maybe 4 years ago. Since I stopped using it, I haven’t had DOS. The soap batch that got DOS, however long ago,  was about 9-12 months old. Possibly it’s my climate, I live in South Florida, but I’m afraid to use Rice Bran Oil in any quantity now.  It is quite high in linoleic acid, I’m surprised you can use it at such a high percent.


My linoleum (lol - autocorrect) and linolenic are at 12 combined for my 20% RBO recipe.  I thought since it was under 14 that I'm relatively safe from DOS?


----------



## linne1gi

KiwiMoose said:


> My linoleum (lol - autocorrect) and linolenic are at 12 combined for my 20% RBO recipe.  I thought since it was under 14 that I'm relatively safe from DOS?


I think you’re right, I have heard to keep linoleic and linolenic combined under 14. I personally like to keep it under 10.  The batch that got DOS was at 14, so I feel safer going a little lower. I made some other changes also. These include using citric acid, which acts as a chelator and always using distilled water when I use water, since I also use other liquids.


----------



## KiwiMoose

linne1gi said:


> I think you’re right, I have heard to keep linoleic and linolenic combined under 14. I personally like to keep it under 10.  The batch that got DOS was at 14, so I feel safer going a little lower. I made some other changes also. These include using citric acid, which acts as a chelator and always using distilled water when I use water, since I also use other liquids.


RBO is also high in palmitic - which I need more of in my recipes.  It's higher in RBO than any of the other oils I use.  I must monitor closely though - I don't want them all to develop DOS at the 1 year mark.  I like that RBO is so cheap : )


----------



## linne1gi

KiwiMoose said:


> RBO is also high in palmitic - which I need more of in my recipes.  It's higher in RBO than any of the other oils I use.  I must monitor closely though - I don't want them all to develop DOS at the 1 year mark.  I like that RBO is so cheap : )


Here are the properties of Rice Bean Oil. Not that high in Palmitic it seems.


----------



## KiwiMoose

linne1gi said:


> View attachment 43048


SMF says 18!


----------



## Misschief

Soapy thing? I had a bath. Does that count?


----------



## KiwiMoose

Misschief said:


> Soapy thing? I had a bath. Does that count?


If you used soap it does


----------



## Carla Burke

And I


----------



## linne1gi

KiwiMoose said:


> SMF says 18!


Hm, from 3 to 18! That seems disproportionately high.


----------



## KiwiMoose

linne1gi said:


> Hm, from 3 to 18! That seems disproportionately high.


It says here that it's 20%.


----------



## Relle

Misschief said:


> Soapy thing? I had a bath. Does that count?


Your lucky you can have a bath, not enough water here to do that . I have a 3 min shower 
.


----------



## Mtn5ro

I didn't know how fun naming soaps could be. Starting the Christmas boxes.


----------



## Mary Beth

I made my first batch of soap with my own recipe. I'm hoping it would be a good moisturizing bar for dry winter skin...... We shall wait any see


----------



## KeepItSimpleSoap

I designed and put together a LGCH (Lard Grease Cake Handle). It enables one to lift out the  "grease cake" out of the pot to change the rendering water. I will add a picture as soon as I can get "the photographer" out of the kitchen.

I also did an in depth study on water and CP soap making!


----------



## linne1gi

KiwiMoose said:


> It says here that it's 20%.


Where does it say 20%? I thought you just said Palmitic in SMF said 18%. I wouldn’t trust it, sorry. I’ve been using SoapCalc for 7 years, the numbers seem spot on to me. You’ve been having success, however.


----------



## Kari Howie

My soapy thing was crocheting face scrubbies out of Red Heart scrubby yarn for my 2 daughters. I packed them up with 4 of my soaps. They look so pretty, but I still haven’t convinced them that bar soap is better than commercial soap gel.


----------



## linne1gi

Kari Howie said:


> View attachment 43050
> My soapy thing was crocheting face scrubbies out of Red Heart scrubby yarn for my 2 daughters. I packed them up with 4 of my soaps. They look so pretty, but I still haven’t convinced them that bar soap is better than commercial soap gel.


I know! My daughter still won’t use my bar soap, only liquid. I do make liquid soap and give that to her. You soaps look great!



linne1gi said:


> Where does it say 20%? I thought you just said Palmitic in SMF said 18%. I wouldn’t trust it, sorry. I’ve been using SoapCalc for 7 years, the numbers seem spot on to me. You’ve been having success, however.


I compared Soap making friend with SoapCalc and at 20% Rice Bran Oil the combined linoleic and linolenic numbers are 14. Is that what you meant. I’m sorry to be so dense. Lol.


----------



## Misschief

Kari Howie said:


> View attachment 43050
> My soapy thing was crocheting face scrubbies out of Red Heart scrubby yarn for my 2 daughters. I packed them up with 4 of my soaps. They look so pretty, but I still haven’t convinced them that bar soap is better than commercial soap gel.


Oh, the doubters, right? One of my sisters will not, under any circumstance, use handmade soap because it's made with lye. I've given up trying to explain it to her. I'll keep giving her soap and she'll just keep giving it to people who love it. Win, win in my book.



Relle said:


> Your lucky you can have a bath, not enough water here to do that . I have a 3 min shower
> .


You have my sincerest sympathy, Relle. I love my baths and I would not be happy if I was limited to 3 min. showers.


----------



## linne1gi

Misschief said:


> Oh, the doubters, right? One of my sisters will not, under any circumstance, use handmade soap because it's made with lye. I've given up trying to explain it to her. I'll keep giving her soap and she'll just keep giving it to people who love it. Win, win in my book.


Great idea! And attitude!


----------



## Quilter99755

[QUOTE="Mtn5ro,
I am so miserable naming soaps and quilts.  I must not use that part of my brain!  But luckily I have a daughter and husband who can pop them out so I just pretend it's my ideas and they don't care.  It is a gift that keeps on giving.  Love them.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

linne1gi said:


> Hm, from 3 to 18! That seems disproportionately high.





KiwiMoose said:


> It says here that it's 20%.



I get the same FA profiles for RBO in both calculators when I enter RBO as 100% of oils. I’ve been doing a test run of soaps with RBO, but it’s way too early for me to weigh in on DOS.  I decided to play it safe and have been adding citric acid or EDTA to any soap that has RBO.


----------



## linne1gi

Mobjack Bay said:


> I get the same FA profiles for RBO in both calculators when I enter RBO as 100% of oils. I’ve been doing a test run of soaps with RBO, but it’s way too early for me to weigh in on DOS.  I decided to play it safe and have been adding citric acid or EDTA to any soap that has RBO.
> 
> View attachment 43052
> View attachment 43053


Do you see at the bottom right that your linoleic and linolenic numbers are at 36?  That's way too high!  You need to keep that under 14! With those numbers you are practically guaranteeing DOS in about 3-4 months.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

linne1gi said:


> Do you see at the bottom right that your linoleic and linolenic numbers are at 36?  That's way too high!  You need to keep that under 14! With those numbers you are practically guaranteeing DOS in about 3-4 months.


I only use RBO in balanced recipes with other oils.  I agree with @KiwiMoose that it’s a way to up the hardness and longevity using a soft oil, but you definitely have to keep your eye on the linoleic FA.  My base recipes have mostly been close to 9% for linoleic and linolenic combined.  The recipes with RBO subbed in for some of the oleic are in the range of 12-15% for linoleic + linolenic.


----------



## fancyschmancy

My gingerbread house soap, didnt do as much as I wanted but am exhausted, wonky chimneys and stuff lol I had planned to add more stuff but am just done in now anyway, also made half dozen of these snowmen soaps.  I had made them already and wasnt very happy with the colour, it seemed yellowish? Meant to be crystal melt and pour, so Id already done these and wasn't happy so I cut the melt and pour bits off and redone the snowmen and snow etc and then melt and pour again, this time I added a little bit of silver sparkle which has helped a little with the weird yellowy tinge so...... Yeah am new to soaping so am quite pleased, not as good as I hoped but trial and error and all that stuff and the gingerbread houses smell amazing, it very much looks, smells and feels like chocolate to the touch lol am sure people will enjoy them anyway, hopefully lol


----------



## linne1gi

Mobjack Bay said:


> I only use RBO in balanced recipes with other oils.  I agree with @KiwiMoose that it’s a way to up the hardness and longevity using a soft oil, but you definitely have to keep your eye on the linoleic FA.  My base recipes have mostly been close to 9% for linoleic and linolenic combined.  The recipes with RBO subbed in for some of the oleic are in the range of 12-15% for linoleic + linolenic.


I think a good choice would be Avocado Oil.  Has a fair amount of Palmitic, with less linoleic acid.  Have you tried it?


----------



## Mobjack Bay

linne1gi said:


> I think a good choice would be Avocado Oil.  Has a fair amount of Palmitic, with less linoleic acid.  Have you tried it?


Yes, and I like it. RBO is much less expensive, but I also feel it makes the soap a bit more yellow.   I’m still trying to get through the 3 gallons of RBO I bought. It will be easier now that I’ve discovered that it’s nice for skin balms and lotion bars.


----------



## linne1gi

Mobjack Bay said:


> Yes, and I like it. RBO is much less expensive, but I also feel it makes the soap a bit more yellow.   I’m still trying to get through the 3 gallons of RBO I bought. It will be easier now that I’ve discovered that it’s nice for skin balms and lotion bars.


Yes, you're right - and Avocado Oil has a light green tinge.  It's okay in small percentages.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

linne1gi said:


> Yes, you're right - and Avocado Oil has a light green tinge.  It's okay in small percentages.


Actually, I was thinking the RBO is a bit yellowish as well as avocado. I didn’t worry much about oil color until I started trying to use blue micas.


----------



## sirtim100

Just tried out the shaving soap recipe donated by @Zany_in_CO and it's very very good.

And it's CP, so I think that's cocks a snook at the HP/stearic acid/tallow school of thought, or at least at the firm belief that CP shaving soaps cannot work, ever ever ever.

And it leaves your skin feeling like a baby's bum...


----------



## Zing

Misschief said:


> Oh, the doubters, right? One of my sisters will not, under any circumstance, use handmade soap because it's made with lye. I've given up trying to explain it to her. I'll keep giving her soap and she'll just keep giving it to people who love it. Win, win in my book.


This just makes me so sad!  People are actually related to a soap-maker and don't even realize how lucky they are?!  
My friend just got back from Thailand and brought me several handmade bars.  I have no idea what the ingredients are (I'm monolingual English) but love the bubbles and scent.


----------



## amd

linne1gi said:


> I have found that Rice Bran Oil tends to give me DOS - have you noticed that also?


I have no problems with DOS when using RBO. I use it at 30-36% of my recipe with no issues. I made test batches using various oils when I first started selling and threw them in a box to time test and pull out when I consider making changes to my recipe. Last year when OO started to rise in price and RBO was super cheap at Lowe's, I pulled out my box and looked at my RBO soaps. All were good (and were 3 years old), so I switched. I haven't had problems since the switch either. When I have had DOS, it's only been in food puree soaps (those were made with my original OO recipe), and then only those that were exposed to extreme heat and sun during shows.

ETA: Or using low-oleic sunflower oil, lol. I almost forgot about that disaster.



Misschief said:


> Oh, the doubters, right? One of my sisters will not, under any circumstance, use handmade soap because it's made with lye. I've given up trying to explain it to her. I'll keep giving her soap and she'll just keep giving it to people who love it. Win, win in my book.


I had an aunt like that - until she found my mechanic's soap. My uncle (her husband) convinced her to buy a bar of it - she's a rancher so she uses a hard scrubby soap on her hands every day. On Friday she messaged me asking if I would be at Christmas (which was Saturday), she wanted me to bring more mechanic soap and some regular bars to try in her shower. She was really surprised by how much better her hands are even with all the washing compared to the commercial soap she was using, so she wanted some regular soap for bathing to see if it helps her skin. She has lupus, so her skin tends to be uber dry like mine. Sometimes you have to be sneaky to convince people that it's better.


----------



## Misschief

Zing said:


> This just makes me so sad!  People are actually related to a soap-maker and don't even realize how lucky they are?!
> My friend just got back from Thailand and brought me several handmade bars.  I have no idea what the ingredients are (I'm monolingual English) but love the bubbles and scent.


I know, right? However, that said, my mother and my other sisters and the rest of my family including my children, grandchildren, nieces, and nephews all love my soap. I've even sent soap to family in the Netherlands because they wanted to try it; they all love it. So Gail has plenty of people she can pass it on to.


----------



## Dawni

Wrapped soap for the 4 aunts, 2 uncles and 6 cousins who are going to spend Christmas Eve with us at our home tomorrow. For the rest, some 16 of em, who I'll be seeing on the 28th (my beloved grandma's first year death pre-anniversary thingy) I'll wrap hopefully on the 26th lol

I'm tired. Lol

Haven't made soap in weeks and I don't see myself making any in the next couple


----------



## KDP

fancyschmancy said:


> My gingerbread house soap, didnt do as much as I wanted but am exhausted, wonky chimneys and stuff lol I had planned to add more stuff but am just done in now anyway, also made half dozen of these snowmen soaps.  I had made them already and wasnt very happy with the colour, it seemed yellowish? Meant to be crystal melt and pour, so Id already done these and wasn't happy so I cut the melt and pour bits off and redone the snowmen and snow etc and then melt and pour again, this time I added a little bit of silver sparkle which has helped a little with the weird yellowy tinge so...... Yeah am new to soaping so am quite pleased, not as good as I hoped but trial and error and all that stuff and the gingerbread houses smell amazing, it very much looks, smells and feels like chocolate to the touch lol am sure people will enjoy them anyway, hopefully lol



The gingerbread houses are adorable! Love them!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Zing said:


> This just makes me so sad! People are actually related to a soap-maker and don't even realize how lucky they are?!



I have converted my older son (he lives in WA and says it brings home to him)  but I highly doubt my younger son will ever use my soap--I have tried using scents that he likes but he likes his liquid, and since I will more than likely never make liquid soap...….....but it really doesn't bother me at all as he has been very supportive of me in every other way


----------



## Martha

Have been wrapping soap and sending it off to friends and family.


----------



## KiwiMoose

amd said:


> I have no problems with DOS when using RBO. I use it at 30-36% of my recipe with no issues. I made test batches using various oils when I first started selling and threw them in a box to time test and pull out when I consider making changes to my recipe. Last year when OO started to rise in price and RBO was super cheap at Lowe's, I pulled out my box and looked at my RBO soaps. All were good (and were 3 years old), so I switched. I haven't had problems since the switch either. When I have had DOS, it's only been in food puree soaps (those were made with my original OO recipe), and then only those that were exposed to extreme heat and sun during shows.
> 
> ETA: Or using low-oleic sunflower oil, lol. I almost forgot about that disaster.
> 
> .


So pleased to hear this AMD.  I was starting to look up alternatives to use in my recipe so i could reduce it back to only 10% RBO.  I haven't had any problems yet but my oldest soap with 20% RBO is only 10 months - so it could potentially still happen.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

amd said:


> On Friday she messaged me asking if I would be at Christmas (which was Saturday), she wanted me to bring more mechanic soap and some regular bars to try in her shower.






Luv, luv, luv stories like that! Thanks for sharing!


Dawni said:


> I'm tired. Lol


Aw, _*@Dawni*_, there's no hug Smiley. This will hafta do I guess.


----------



## KeepItSimpleSoap

Here are my Grease Cake Handle pictures. I was unable to add them to my original post. I hope these are in the correct forum. I thought of this once when I was removing the grease and it slid off of the fork back into the water creating a splash and small mess to clean up.


 Tool  in the solidified Lard grease cake


 "Cake" on tool removed from pot to replace water


 Removing grease from the tool putting into fresh water. Tool is made up from a piece of wood, a metal disc from a coffee maker and a carriage bolt from TSC. The disc should hang at least halfway down into the grease/cake. None of the parts react with grease or water and they will never be use with LYE.


----------



## Quilter99755

KeepItSimpleSoap said:


> Here are my Grease Cake Handle pictures.



Thanks for the pics...IF (big IF) I obtain my source of tallow this coming year, I may have need for something like this. I haven't a clue how much tallow is from one beef but has to be more than just the amount from a few steaks!  And if I had done this it would have made my life easier the only time I rendered tallow from our steaks.


----------



## KiwiMoose

linne1gi said:


> Yes, you're right - and Avocado Oil has a light green tinge.  It's okay in small percentages.


I always use Avocado oil @5%, I love it.  I used to use 10% but as it's so expensive I reduced it to 5%.  I'm thinking I might start using a higher quantity of Olive Oil.  I've done a few swirls using a 45% OO recipe and they have been successful.


----------



## Kiti Williams

KeepItSimpleSoap said:


> Here are my Grease Cake Handle pictures. I was unable to add them to my original post. I hope these are in the correct forum. I thought of this once when I was removing the grease and it slid off of the fork back into the water creating a splash and small mess to clean up.View attachment 43066
> Tool  in the solidified Lard grease cakeView attachment 43067
> "Cake" on tool removed from pot to replace waterView attachment 43068
> Removing grease from the tool putting into fresh water. Tool is made up from a piece of wood, a metal disc from a coffee maker and a carriage bolt from TSC. The disc should hang at least halfway down into the grease/cake. None of the parts react with grease or water and they will never be use with LYE.




  I like this idea way better than the way I was doing it!  I will be making me  grease handle after tomorrow!


----------



## KeepItSimpleSoap

Earlier today I rendered a little bacon grease and then at sunset I made up a batch of Lard soap (CP). I used an electric mixer. I would do about 3 burst with mixer for about 5 seconds total every 5 minutes. From 20 to 22 minutes the batch went to trace and I got it into all the molds quickly and consistently. It has turned into the standby recipe. Here is the recipe if anyone wants it. It fits 12 cells of 3" oval bar molds and 1 "cupcake" mold.
25.25 oz rendered Lard
8 oz of distilled water or rain water
3.5 oz of granular 100% sodium hydroxide (LYE)
combine mix at ~120-125* F
It is a tad fatted recipe. Calculating 25.25 x .1388=3.5047 oz  LYE.  I use 3.5 oz


----------



## Mobjack Bay

amd said:


> I have no problems with DOS when using RBO. I use it at 30-36% of my recipe with no issues. I made test batches using various oils when I first started selling and threw them in a box to time test and pull out when I consider making changes to my recipe. Last year when OO started to rise in price and RBO was super cheap at Lowe's, I pulled out my box and looked at my RBO soaps. All were good (and were 3 years old), so I switched. I haven't had problems since the switch either. When I have had DOS, it's only been in food puree soaps (those were made with my original OO recipe), and then only those that were exposed to extreme heat and sun during shows.
> 
> ETA: Or using low-oleic sunflower oil, lol. I almost forgot about that disaster.
> 
> 
> I had an aunt like that - until she found my mechanic's soap. My uncle (her husband) convinced her to buy a bar of it - she's a rancher so she uses a hard scrubby soap on her hands every day. On Friday she messaged me asking if I would be at Christmas (which was Saturday), she wanted me to bring more mechanic soap and some regular bars to try in her shower. She was really surprised by how much better her hands are even with all the washing compared to the commercial soap she was using, so she wanted some regular soap for bathing to see if it helps her skin. She has lupus, so her skin tends to be uber dry like mine. Sometimes you have to be sneaky to convince people that it's better.



AMD, do you EDTA and ROE or another chelator and/or antioxidant?


----------



## Misschief

I cut my December un-challenge soap.


----------



## cmzaha

Misschief said:


> You have my sincerest sympathy, Relle. I love my baths and I would not be happy if I was limited to 3 min. showers.


I do not even have a bathtub, so showers it is.



Mobjack Bay said:


> Actually, I was thinking the RBO is a bit yellowish as well as avocado. I didn’t worry much about oil color until I started trying to use blue micas.


Refined AVO is a tad on the yellowish, similar to sunflower, but I do not find it affects color as much as RBO. I quit using RBO several years ago strictly because of the color. The problem with AVO is price. While Avocado give a nice feel to soap it adds nothing as far as lather goes, but does add hardness the same as OO so I keep it at the 20% range.


----------



## Relle

cmzaha said:


> I do not even have a bathtub, so showers it is.


I have a bath tub in the laundry, it's got (had) trays of soap in it. I'm down to less than one now. Looks like I'll have to make some.


----------



## Nanette

Misschief said:


> Oh, the doubters, right? One of my sisters will not, under any circumstance, use handmade soap because it's made with lye. I've given up trying to explain it to her. I'll keep giving her soap and she'll just keep giving it to people who love it. Win, win in my book.


My cousin now cant use anything But my soap.....syndets finally got to her....UTIs and such....her doctor forbids her to use commercial soap now.


----------



## Misschief

Nanette said:


> My cousin now cant use anything But my soap.....syndets finally got to her....UTIs and such....her doctor forbids her to use commercial soap now.


I hate to "like" your post because UTIs... not fun! But, at least she now knows that true soap is better for you than syndets.


----------



## KeepItSimpleSoap

Quilter, If I read this document from SDSU correctly it looks like about 150 pounds of tallow.


----------



## amd

Mobjack Bay said:


> AMD, do you EDTA and ROE or another chelator and/or antioxidant?


Nope. My test soaps were all 35% lye solution (all water, just to clarify as I do often use CM or AVJ), no fragrance or color, only kaolin clay as an additive, and 3% SF.


----------



## Kari Howie

No soapy things for me yet since I’m visiting my daughters in Charlotte. As soon as I get back to Goldsboro I plan on making some for Valentine’s and St Patrick’s days as well as everyday soap.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

amd said:


> Nope. My test soaps were all 35% lye solution (all water, just to clarify as I do often use CM or AVJ), no fragrance or color, only kaolin clay as an additive, and 3% SF.


That’s so interesting.  Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Nanette

Misschief said:


> I hate to "like" your post because UTIs... not fun! But, at least she now knows that true soap is better for you than syndets.


Yes, true handmade soap--doesnt have to be mine...


----------



## Sally Scheibner

So excited with my attempt at remaking soaps and adding vodka, glycerin & sugar. Very pourable and nice color from former soap colors. Accepted the added color & fragrance nicely.  

My problem is my ‘soap mountain’ I didn’t get sold.  Thinking of how to pkg smaller soap cuts for store providing foods commodities for needy/ homeless.



Kiti Williams said:


> I like this idea way better than the way I was doing it!  I will be making me  grease handle after tomorrow!



Hi Kiti, glad soapers are rendering their own fats. I got my first taste of it when neighbors butchered their older heifer( 1998).  I started boiling her beautiful fat that filled 3-5 gallon buckets. I thanked her as she produced many lbs. of pretty white, yes, white hard tallow. Made my first loads of soap successfully because of Helen.  Not able to get free beef fat from butchers now. They get meat Already vacusealed. Gonna keep looking. Even though it’s a painting clean,  it’s sooo much better than buying yellow, loose, smelly tallow.

Love that ingenious fat puller! If I find beef FAT I’ll make one only bigger for my 3 gallon pot



KeepItSimpleSoap said:


> Quilter, If I read this document from SDSU correctly it looks like about 150 pounds of tallow.



What is this about 150# of tallow. I need some. What is SDSU?



Mobjack Bay said:


> AMD, do you EDTA and ROE or another chelator and/or antioxidant?



I found a great cleanser recipe from TheSage called Delaney sisters soap. I was a newbie when I made it. Freaked me out adding ammonia, washing soda & borax to lye H2O (but Realized all ingredients were alkaline)  Also added pumice. 
What do you add to make it a cleanser?


----------



## Carly B

I got a small soap planer/beveler and I practiced planing and beveling some soap into submission. I also made some star and butterfly embeds for future projects.  But my favorite thing was I rebatched a pound of goat milk soap shreds, and I added some aloe juice, emu oil and kukui nut oil, and scented it with a Pink Sugar dupe. It is wonderful in the shower---I don't feel the need to cover myself in lotion--the added oils leave just enough on my skin.  It's not oily, but it's not dry and scratchy, either.


----------



## fancyschmancy

Activated charcoal, Turmeric, Lemongrass EO and Australian Tea Tree EO soap.

Went so good, 3 what seemed perfect layers on a slant one going one way the other going the other with a copper mica line in between and a little bit of the turmeric coloured soap on top with some more copper mica for decoration, cant wait to cut them its the first time my layers have gone exactly as I had planned to and they didn't collapse or anything


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Sally Scheibner said:


> I found a great cleanser recipe from TheSage called Delaney sisters soap. I was a newbie when I made it. Freaked me out adding ammonia, washing soda & borax to lye H2O (but Realized all ingredients were alkaline)  Also added pumice.
> What do you add to make it a cleanser?


There’s a thread about the Delaney sisters soap recipe, here:
https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/sudsy-ammonia-in-soap.41965/#post-394291

I haven’t made the recipe, but maybe the thread will answer your question.


----------



## Hawksquill

Got so many soapy things for Xmas, including some adorable small molds and a proper stainless steel soaping pot! Made 2 batches of soap today, the first 95% CO and 5% CO and the second a swirly one my dad requested with "masculine" scents


----------



## Kiti Williams

Sally Scheibner said:


> Hi Kiti, glad soapers are rendering their own fats. I got my first taste of it when neighbors butchered their older heifer( 1998).  I started boiling her beautiful fat that filled 3-5 gallon buckets. I thanked her as she produced many lbs. of pretty white, yes, white hard tallow. Made my first loads of soap successfully because of Helen.  Not able to get free beef fat from butchers now. They get meat Already vacusealed. Gonna keep looking. Even though it’s a painting clean,  it’s sooo much better than buying yellow, loose, smelly tallow.




  My Butcher does sell beef fat, for a few pennies per pound.  it is clean with no small spots of meat.  I haven't bought much, because boiling it is hard to accomplish.  But with the grease handle, that should change.\!


----------



## sirtim100

Santa hurled from his sleigh while zooming over La Coruña:

A cool little soap cutter.
Peppermint EO.
Five tins for shave soaps.
KOH lye

The partridge in a pear tree got stuck on a mobile phone relay pylon.

No soaping done for days.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Well - I went from this lovely inspirational you tube video 
To this: 

I'm so glad I know my recipe well enough to not use the squeeze bottles like she suggests - it would have been way too thick to squeeze.  I had planned to pour the circles on top of each other but it was a scoop and plop and swirl in the end.  It's the second time I've done a Fig and Rhubarb that has moved too fast and forced me to abort my intricate plans and go with Plan B.  Naughty, naughty Fig and Rhubarb!


----------



## fancyschmancy

KiwiMoose said:


> Well - I went from this lovely inspirational you tube video
> To this: View attachment 43131
> 
> I'm so glad I know my recipe well enough to not use the squeeze bottles like she suggests - it would have been way too thick to squeeze.  I had planned to pour the circles on top of each other but it was a scoop and plop and swirl in the end.  It's the second time I've done a Fig and Rhubarb that has moved too fast and forced me to abort my intricate plans and go with Plan B.  Naughty, naughty Fig and Rhubarb!



looks beautiful, it reminds me of a floral print, love your red, am waiting on reds from mad micas, couldn't find any good reds I wanted from anywhere in the UK.


----------



## KiwiMoose

fancyschmancy said:


> looks beautiful, it reminds me of a floral print, love your red, am waiting on reds from mad micas, couldn't find any good reds I wanted from anywhere in the UK.


Unfortunately it is a discolouring FO, so the colours will end up 'dirty'.


----------



## fancyschmancy

aw thats sucks, am sure itll still be beautiful though.


----------



## Hawksquill

Well the university where I work is closed until January 2 and our house guests from Xmas are gone, so I'm trying to focus on hobbies - writing and soaping, primarily!  Unmolded and cut the soap I made for my dad today, plus formulated two more recipes to make over the next few days.  Also finally bit the bullet and converted all of my sloppy notes and links into a well-ordered spreadsheet


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

I got an order for a batch of my Anise soap today--I haven't made soap since Oct 22nd and have been fighting back the urge till at least the middle of Jan.  it felt so good to make soap and my house smells simply amazing--the soap is under the blankets for the night.  I have been making a lot of bath products since Oct and its satisfying to see the finished product as soon as I am done with it--but while its kind of frustrating with soap to have to wait, its almost exciting at the same time needless to say I am a happy camper


----------



## linne1gi

I made some cleaning soap today, 100% Coconut Oil, 0% superfat, lavender fragrance.  I mainly use this for dishes, and kitchen cleanup.  First time I used the heat transfer method.  I figured no colors, good time to play around.   Wowza, this batter thickened up really fast because (I'm sure) the lye solution was screaming hot.  I stick blended for maybe 10 seconds, before I had medium trace.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

linne1gi said:


> I made some cleaning soap today, 100% Coconut Oil, 0% superfat, lavender fragrance.  I mainly use this for dishes, and kitchen cleanup.  First time I used the heat transfer method.  I figured no colors, good time to play around.   Wowza, this batter thickened up really fast because (I'm sure) the lye solution was screaming hot.  I stick blended for maybe 10 seconds, before I had medium trace.



I have used this method quite a bit with lard, coconut oil and safflower oil and it didn't get thick any faster--I wonder if it was the coconut oil?


----------



## fancyschmancy

linne1gi said:


> I made some cleaning soap today, 100% Coconut Oil, 0% superfat, lavender fragrance.  I mainly use this for dishes, and kitchen cleanup.  First time I used the heat transfer method.  I figured no colors, good time to play around.   Wowza, this batter thickened up really fast because (I'm sure) the lye solution was screaming hot.  I stick blended for maybe 10 seconds, before I had medium trace.


Yikes I had been thinking about trying this method soon cause I am going to be moving house soon and might not have  a cooker for a couple of weeks and had been wondering about how easy this would be to work with, did you wait till your coconut oil had all melted in the lye solution first or just go ahead and stick blend straight away, that's what I was most worried about lol


----------



## linne1gi

Marilyn Norgart said:


> I have used this method quite a bit with lard, coconut oil and safflower oil and it didn't get thick any faster--I wonder if it was the coconut oil?


Possibly and since it was only coconut oil, there were no liquid oils added to cool the solution down.  That would have helped I'm sure.



fancyschmancy said:


> Yikes I had been thinking about trying this method soon cause I am going to be moving house soon and might not have  a cooker for a couple of weeks and had been wondering about how easy this would be to work with, did you wait till your coconut oil had all melted in the lye solution first or just go ahead and stick blend straight away, that's what I was most worried about lol


I waited until all the coconut oil was completely melted.   As I mentioned above, I think if some liquid oils had been added the oil solution would have cooled somewhat and may have been easier to work with.  For me it was fine, I didn't add color, just poured into individual molds.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Cut the Fig and Rhubarb soap today, might make some beer soap this evening.


----------



## SoapySuds

Got a new job this month and have lost time for making soap. 

I made a few salt bars, only three, and I think I may be regretting it. If the salt is only for exfoliating... I’m disappointed, oatmeal is a great exfoliant, coffee grounds are a great exfoliant... and now I’ve got six months to wait on 60+% CO salt bars.

I have an 11lb slab mold waiting for me. That’s my next adventure.


----------



## cmzaha

SoapySuds said:


> Got a new job this month and have lost time for making soap.
> 
> I made a few salt bars, only three, and I think I may be regretting it. If the salt is only for exfoliating... I’m disappointed, oatmeal is a great exfoliant, coffee grounds are a great exfoliant... and now I’ve got six months to wait on 60+% CO salt bars.
> 
> I have an 11lb slab mold waiting for me. That’s my next adventure.


Salt is a natural exfoliant, but I also add in oatmeal to my salt 100% salt bars.


----------



## linne1gi

KiwiMoose said:


> Cut the Fig and Rhubarb soap today, might make some beer soap this evening.
> View attachment 43149


Gorgeous!



SoapySuds said:


> Got a new job this month and have lost time for making soap.
> 
> I made a few salt bars, only three, and I think I may be regretting it. If the salt is only for exfoliating... I’m disappointed, oatmeal is a great exfoliant, coffee grounds are a great exfoliant... and now I’ve got six months to wait on 60+% CO salt bars.
> 
> I have an 11lb slab mold waiting for me. That’s my next adventure.


Coconut Oil bars don’t need a 6 month cure. The usual 4-6 weeks is fine. Only soft oils need a longer cure.


----------



## melinda48

Misschief said:


> Oh, the doubters, right? One of my sisters will not, under any circumstance, use handmade soap because it's made with lye. I've given up trying to explain it to her. I'll keep giving her soap and she'll just keep giving it to people who love it. Win, win in my book.


Our daughter’s boyfriend will not use my soap for the same reason. He says his grandmother used to make soap and it burned. I told him it was because it was lye heavy and that all soap is made with lye-even the brand he uses. Sometimes ya just can’t win. Our daughter loves my soap


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I’m thinking about soap and hoping to make some soon.  First, I will need to reduce the chaos in my soaping area.


----------



## linne1gi

Mobjack Bay said:


> I’m thinking about soap and hoping to make some soon.  First, I will need to reduce the chaos in my soaping area.


I cleaned my soaping area recently because of Christmas and my kids were visiting.  My soaping area is my dining room table, so it doesn't get cleaned off very often,  They left on Friday and I've already made 2 soaps and a lotion, so it's messy again!


----------



## amd

linne1gi said:


> Coconut Oil bars don’t need a 6 month cure. The usual 4-6 weeks is fine. Only soft oils need a longer cure.


Salt bars made with a high amount of CO will need a longer cure to become milder. Higher CO soaps are a higher cleansing soap, so a longer cure will help them become milder. A high CO soap made for household cleaning or laundry, wouldn't need the long cure, but for bathing it is better to wait.

I made pine tar soap over the weekend. First time making it in a loaf mold and it went surprisingly well. It was really soft and slightly greasy when I cut it on Sunday. I haven't checked it today to see if it's hardened more with air exposure, but it seemed quite odd. I suspect a mismeasurement on my part if it isn't set properly. I'll confess that I was multi-tasking while measuring out the oils, and quite nervous during the actual making (pine tar moves so fast, I was worried I wouldn't have time to get it in the mold). The fact that it went so smoothly worries me that I did something wrong.


----------



## shunt2011

linne1gi said:


> Coconut Oil bars don’t need a 6 month cure. The usual 4-6 weeks is fine. Only soft oils need a longer cure.



I disagree.   A salt soap needs a good 6 months to be a good bar of soap.  CO soap doesn't need that long of a cure if you're using it for cleaning or laundry but skin use absolutely.  It's so much better and gentler on the skin after 6 months.  I prefer much longer than 6 months.   But I only make salt soap not just 100% CO soap except for laundry on occasion.


----------



## Hawksquill

Got the scale I ordered for myself as a Christmas gift today!  Got the KD8000 and very excited to start using it - I had previously been using a lightweight kitchen scale that I use for baking (I think the brand is Zerla) but I wasn't confident in the accuracy for soapmaking, and this one seems much sturdier. 

Plus, today I noticed at my grocery store that the store brand has finally started carrying gallon containers of distilled water!  We boycott Nestle and had a really hard time finding distilled water in larger quantities - woo hoo!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

cut an order of hunting soap and am getting ready to make some Love soap


----------



## linne1gi

amd said:


> Salt bars made with a high amount of CO will need a longer cure to become milder. Higher CO soaps are a higher cleansing soap, so a longer cure will help them become milder. A high CO soap made for household cleaning or laundry, wouldn't need the long cure, but for bathing it is better to wait.
> 
> I made pine tar soap over the weekend. First time making it in a loaf mold and it went surprisingly well. It was really soft and slightly greasy when I cut it on Sunday. I haven't checked it today to see if it's hardened more with air exposure, but it seemed quite odd. I suspect a mismeasurement on my part if it isn't set properly. I'll confess that I was multi-tasking while measuring out the oils, and quite nervous during the actual making (pine tar moves so fast, I was worried I wouldn't have time to get it in the mold). The fact that it went so smoothly worries me that I did something wrong.


I don’t cure my coconut oil soaps longer than 4-6 weeks. I super fat at 30% which makes them  milder right off the bat. The only soaps I cure for a long time are my high olive oil bars. The 100% olive oil  bars I cure for 12 months, the 80% olive oil bars I cure for 4 months, sometimes longer, depending. I have some older Coconut Oil bars (3 years old) and they aren’t appreciably milder.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Unmolded and cut my beer soap:


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

KiwiMoose said:


> Unmolded and cut my beer soap:
> View attachment 43159



looks wonderful!!!!
my love soap is under the blankets and I am going to try some bubbly stuff


----------



## amd

linne1gi said:


> I don’t cure my coconut oil soaps longer than 4-6 weeks. I super fat at 30% which makes them milder right off the bat. .... I have some older Coconut Oil bars (3 years old) and they aren’t appreciably milder.


I'm glad that works for you. I wouldn't advise it to other people though, as skin types vary. There's a significant number of us on the forum who can't tolerate CO in soaps over 20%, and we can tell the difference between 4-6 weeks cure, and 4-6 months cure. I'm one who can tell the difference at 6 months, 12 months and 18 months just by the way my skin reacts to it. Your skin may not be sensitive enough to know the difference. You'll find the majority of salt bar makers here stand by the longer cure.


----------



## Noreen Moore

Marilyn Norgart said:


> I love soap made with aloe vera--I have a mental block though and I cant get myself to use it with a scent--I very minimally color it green though


Interesting do you mix the aloe vera juice in with the lye water? How does something like that work? I am new at this and loving this craft/hobby!


----------



## linne1gi

Noreen Moore said:


> Interesting do you mix the aloe vera juice in with the lye water? How does something like that work? I am new at this and loving this craft/hobby!


I use Aloe Vera Juice as full replacement for my water.  No need to do anything special, i.e. freezing it into cubes for instance.  There's not a lot of extra sugar in Aloe Juice, so the soap doesn't heat up either.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Noreen Moore said:


> Interesting do you mix the aloe vera juice in with the lye water? How does something like that work? I am new at this and loving this craft/hobby!



I have mixed in the lye water CP(i got a bad rind on that soap) otherwise I make it HP but still mixed it in the lye--don't know why I got the rind in the CP--maybe it was the gelling in the mold??  I should try it again CP.  I gotta tell you though that when you add stuff to the lye other than water--it stinks pretty bad for awhile but when its done with the cure it wont smell like that.  aloe makes very nice soap as does beer and milks


----------



## linne1gi

amd said:


> I'm glad that works for you. I wouldn't advise it to other people though, as skin types vary. There's a significant number of us on the forum who can't tolerate CO in soaps over 20%, and we can tell the difference between 4-6 weeks cure, and 4-6 months cure. I'm one who can tell the difference at 6 months, 12 months and 18 months just by the way my skin reacts to it. Your skin may not be sensitive enough to know the difference. You'll find the majority of salt bar makers here stand by the longer cure.


Each to his own I say, and while I don't see the benefit of an extra long cure for Coconut Oil soap, if you do, that's fine.  We each of us do what works for us.



Marilyn Norgart said:


> I have mixed in the lye water CP(i got a bad rind on that soap) otherwise I make it HP but still mixed it in the lye--don't know why I got the rind--maybe it was the gelling in the old??  I should try it again CP.  I gotta tell you though that when you add stuff to the lye other than water--it stinks pretty bad for awhile but when its done with the cure it wont smell like that


HaHa, that's for sure true, have you ever smelled milk soaps?  Boy do they stink, takes at least a week to get that smell out.  I haven't used Aloe Juice in HP soaps, only CP, and it has never failed me.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Noreen Moore said:


> Interesting do you mix the aloe vera juice in with the lye water? How does something like that work? I am new at this and loving this craft/hobby!


I use fresh pureed aloe juice as most of my water, I have used it as all occasionally.  I generally prepare it ahead of time in larger batches and freeze it into smaller bags until I want to use it.  I do find it's best to strain the lye solution as you pour it into the oils though - sometimes the aloe has tiny bits that have not pureed.



Marilyn Norgart said:


> looks wonderful!!!!
> my love soap is under the blankets and I am going to try some bubbly stuff


Champagne?


----------



## SoapySuds

KiwiMoose said:


> Unmolded and cut my beer soap:
> View attachment 43159



Those look drinkable!


----------



## Relle

KiwiMoose said:


> Unmolded and cut my beer soap:
> View attachment 43159



You copycat you, mine is exactly the same. A good head on your beer soap .


----------



## Jennifer Horne

Today i boiled my beer, bc i was on redditt and someone there totally messed up a batch of beer soap and i instantly knew what she did wrong eventhough i had never tried beer soap!  This was this persons 3rd soap and i can already tell you she is going to fail, she does not research just goes and does, and wants to know why she has a huge mess. I knida like it actually.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Relle said:


> You copycat you, mine is exactly the same. A good head on your beer soap .


Us down under folk know our beer


----------



## KeepItSimpleSoap

Sally, It looks like I didn't provide a link to SDSU. I was able to find the info again though...
https://extension.sdstate.edu/how-much-meat-can-you-expect-fed-steer


----------



## SoapySuds

Jennifer Horne said:


> Today i boiled my beer, bc i was on redditt and someone there totally messed up a batch of beer soap and i instantly knew what she did wrong eventhough i had never tried beer soap!  This was this persons 3rd soap and i can already tell you she is going to fail, she does not research just goes and does, and wants to know why she has a huge mess. I knida like it actually.



I used to try to help people like that, now, I have settled myself to just being amused by ignorance. I have to go see this train wreck. Which reddit thread?


----------



## fancyschmancy

cut my soap last night.


----------



## KeepItSimpleSoap

Fancy, What process did you use?


----------



## fancyschmancy

just cold process, think I left "some" bubbles in there maybe lol or cut it a bit too soon  I think I need to adjust my recipe a bit more although I might just try sodium lactate and see how that does.  I do use 55% oils though but I do like how creamy and lathery it is and its really moisturising but I put it together myself.  I know it may need some tweaks along the way before am settled on it finally but so far its producing some really nice soap.  Am hoping by the time I get moved and settled I can start selling some, already have quite a few offers which is really nice but Ive just been gifting them and giving out samples to friends and family.


----------



## Relle

fancyschmancy said:


> Am hoping by the time I get moved and settled I can start selling some, already have quite a few offers which is really nice but Ive just been gifting them and giving out samples to friends and family.


You seem to be caught up wanting to sell too soon, when you don't have the experience of soaping behind you.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Another batch of my Karma copycat soap made. Tweaking the fragrance each time I make it until it is perfect.


----------



## fancyschmancy

Relle said:


> You seem to be caught up wanting to sell too soon, when you don't have the experience of soaping behind you.


Like I already said, once Ive moved, thats going to be at least another few months, its not my fault other people are asking to buy but I'm not even selling anything?  Should I never mention the word sell in the same sentence as soap?


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I kicked off the new year a day early by making a batch of ZNSC and a batch of salt bars and will probably make more salt bars tomorrow.  That will give them plenty of time to cure for Christmas next year .  I also checked my 2019 soap archive for color retention, as well as DOS.  The indigo and madder soaps are looking pretty good, with minimal fading at 4-6 months, while the annatto, orange wax and clay soaps all look as bright as the day I made them. The green plant colorants have faded or turned brown. I was unhappy to find a few early soaps that have 1-2 spots of DOS. The batches were made before I started using ROE and CA or EDTA and around the same time.  The recipes varied, but they all had OO, so I’m hoping it was a bad bottle of oil. It makes me wish I could get some of that good Australia OO here in the US .


----------



## Sharon Borninkhof

wolfsnaps said:


> I am waiting for my second batch ever to harden...going on 48 hours. I can see how addicting this could be though.
> 
> 
> when you wash stuff, don;t you just do it right away or is it better to wait?


I found that rinsing under cold water straight after pouring works so much better than the next day.

I made a batch of Nag champa with coffee grounds soap and a sandalwood & vanilla.


----------



## Dawni

Didn't make soap but ordered a bunch of supplies... Some EOs I've been saving up for like Neroli, tin cans for a balm I've been testing for about a year, and some dried flowers for the infusions I use in my lotion bars. 

Hope to make soap soon.. Need to stock up for end of Feb/early March.

I'm glad I almost sold out on what I stocked for the holiday season - only 3 bars left from different batches. All in all, a good first run of sales since I started selling on IG 

Happy New Year everyone!! Here's to more soapy things - and friendship - in 2020.


----------



## Zing

KiwiMoose said:


> Unmolded and cut my beer soap:
> View attachment 43159


I wanna eat that!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Dawni said:


> only 3 bars left from different batches



SO happy for you Dawni--you've worked hard at this (kinda hard to call it work though isn't it?)


----------



## Zing

Opened gifts last night with longtime friends and got my first bottle of patchouli essential oil!  What's the controversy all about -- it smells heavenly!  Can't wait to use it.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

re-making my VD soap--yikes after not making soap for a couple months I seem to forgot how to swirl--spent yesterday watching videos again.

@Zing I wished I would have gotten some patch oil  that is awesome!!!!


----------



## Dawni

Marilyn Norgart said:


> SO happy for you Dawni--you've worked hard at this (kinda hard to call it work though isn't it?)


Thank you Marilyn! *hugs*

I agree.. Hard to call it work when you're enjoying it.
Although... I'm starting to dislike the labeling and packaging part haha. It's just so.... Repetitive lol


----------



## KiwiMoose

I cut my Karma copy cat soap this morning.  I love this mold - the soap is sooooo slick when it comes out.


----------



## Zing

@Marilyn Norgart  Well, you know it helps to make Santa's good boy list....


----------



## Lindywine

What is IG? I'm an old time soaper and make more than I can give away.  If you're wondering, this is an old photo by my name!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

I think it stands for Insta Gram???????


----------



## SoapySuds

@fancyschmancy 

By your own admission, you have only been soaping for a couple of months (your introduction thread even uses the word newbie)

Here’s what could happen: you make a fabulous looking soap (not that difficult to do), and a customer comes and says it doesn’t last long enough, or there are orange spots forming or something else, is it their fault they purchased soap from you that is faulty? 

But yes it is your fault for making soap. It is your fault that they want to purchase it. It is you. 

So, when you have an issue with your soap, and you can’t solve it and you have unsatisfied customers who have stained laundry and burned skin from your product.... nah, you’ll figure it out because, it’s not your fault they want to buy soap from you and sue you for their bad decision of purchasing poorly made but fabulous looking soap from you.

Cause you know, a customer will buy a bar and not use it right away, they bought it as a gift for a friend’s birthday in six months, lose it and then throw it away because it smells weird and no longer looks fabulous, but hey.,. You are an expert. You know everything, and it’s not your fault for selling a bar to somebody begging to buy a bar from you. 

Have fun soaping! You don’t need a mentor! You will fail, but hey it’s not your fault!


----------



## Misschief

Marilyn Norgart said:


> I think it stands for Insta Gram???????


Yup.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Dawni said:


> Didn't make soap but ordered a bunch of supplies... Some EOs I've been saving up for like Neroli, tin cans for a balm I've been testing for about a year, and some dried flowers for the infusions I use in my lotion bars.
> 
> Hope to make soap soon.. Need to stock up for end of Feb/early March.
> 
> I'm glad I almost sold out on what I stocked for the holiday season - only 3 bars left from different batches. All in all, a good first run of sales since I started selling on IG
> 
> Happy New Year everyone!! Here's to more soapy things - and friendship - in 2020.


Congratulations on the good sales and best wishes for 2020!



KiwiMoose said:


> I cut my Karma copy cat soap this morning.  I love this mold - the soap is sooooo slick when it comes out.
> View attachment 43208
> View attachment 43209


That’s cool looking.

ETA: now that I’ve back tracked through the posts and to avoid trouble with admin let me add that all the soaps you posted recently look great.  You’ve certainly been busy .


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Mobjack Bay said:


> I kicked off the new year a day early by making a batch of ZNSC .


"ZNSC"? Luv that! 





Lindywine said:


> What is IG?


I'm glad you asked! I wondered that myself but was too embarrassed to ask. 
And just for you, Lindywine, ZNSC stands for "*Zany's No Slime Castile*"... a recipe I posted some time ago that has been enjoying a round of popularity.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Mobjack Bay said:


> That’s cool looking.
> 
> ETA: now that I’ve back tracked through the posts and to avoid trouble with admin let me add that all the soaps you posted recently look great.  You’ve certainly been busy .


Ha - don't want to create too much work for @Relle , eh? 
Yes - very busy.  Stocked up on supplies before Christmas so I didn't have to endure the 'great soaping supplies crisis' of last year's Christmas and New year closure period.  I aim to make at least a batch every two days, if not more.  All the recipes on my 'to do' list are ones that I'm onto the third time around - so they have been popular. I still want to experiment with my shave soap, and some new food puree recipes, and of course the syndet shampoo bars once my foaming apple arrives from America.


----------



## SoapySuds

Cut my slab of soap.



I forgot to swirl some thin lines I had dropped in with a squeeze bottle, and they look like tiny colored dots, but meh, hardly noticeable.






They are scented with a floral fruity pear type scent.


----------



## KiwiMoose

SoapySuds said:


> View attachment 43213
> Cut my slab of soap.
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to swirl some thin lines I had dropped in with a squeeze bottle, and they look like tiny colored dots, but meh, hardly noticeable.
> 
> View attachment 43215


Beautiful swirl!  I have a rose soap on my list and might take a leaf out of your book for the swirl.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

KiwiMoose said:


> Ha - don't want to create too much work for @Relle , eh?
> Yes - very busy.  Stocked up on supplies before Christmas so I didn't have to endure the 'great soaping supplies crisis' of last year's Christmas and New year closure period.  I aim to make at least a batch every two days, if not more.  All the recipes on my 'to do' list are ones that I'm onto the third time around - so they have been popular. I still want to experiment with my shave soap, and some new food puree recipes, and of course the syndet shampoo bars once my foaming apple arrives from America.


That definitely sounds ambitious, but you’re selling so it totally makes sense.  Hooray for having a customer base that has favorites. 



SoapySuds said:


> View attachment 43213
> Cut my slab of soap.
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to swirl some thin lines I had dropped in with a squeeze bottle, and they look like tiny colored dots, but meh, hardly noticeable.
> 
> View attachment 43215
> 
> 
> They are scented with a floral fruity pear type scent.


Looks great and smells nice (in my mind ).


----------



## SoapySuds

@KiwiMoose thank you! That’s incredibly flattering! I always find your soaps gorgeous!


----------



## KeepItSimpleSoap

I missed the December un-challenge by a day so I thought I would post here today. At 4:30 this afternoon my new batch (5) was just over 24 hours. My first time with a box mold and used cocoa powder too. At light trace I poured a 3rd of the batch in a plastic cup. Then I added cocoa powder to the remaining two thirds of the mix. I poured a 3rd chocolate colored in the mold then the "vanilla" 3rd then the last 3rd of chocolate. I was going for distinct layers but I poured it all while it was still a little too thin. However it has a good look to it. I named it cocoa swirl. You can almost smell the cocoa in it and I can't smell any of the plain soap smell that my first batch has. I'm glad that I found an "in the kitchen" colorant. It really does look good enough to eat!
ADDED-The wax carton didn't require a paper lining. The soap released from it quite easily.









I wish that the pictures were better. The 1st pic is suppose to show that the middle of the loaf is still in the "gel" stage?  In the same pic the piece of soap above the loaf had been in the oven on warm for about 30 minutes. It looks dry and it is rigid. I put it in there after I had cut that piece from near center and the bottom corner chipped off. I may have been cutting on it too early, 24 hours after pouring. I'm still real new at this so any positive critiquing is accepted.


----------



## Jennifer Horne

I made the beer soap and HOLY COW i had  tried to learn as much as i could and i just cant believe how fast it went from no trace to "plop and hope for the best"  like BAM there it was. That was like crazy fast


----------



## KiwiMoose

Jennifer Horne said:


> I made the beer soap and HOLY COW i had  tried to learn as much as i could and i just cant believe how fast it went from no trace to "plop and hope for the best"  like BAM there it was. That was like crazy fast


Lol - BAM!
I don’t have that problem with my beer soap. Am I doing something different?


----------



## Jennifer Horne

KiwiMoose said:


> Lol - BAM!
> I don’t have that problem with my beer soap. Am I doing something different?


I absolutely have no idea, maybe it was the recipe i found online .... yikes i didnt run it through a lye calc.


----------



## Dawni

Jennifer Horne said:


> I absolutely have no idea, maybe it was the recipe i found online .... yikes i didnt run it through a lye calc.


Ah. That could explain things.. Always run online recipes through a calculator. Or it could be just how you two add the beer that's the difference.

My beeswax arrived today. I managed to find a local supplier who gets hers from a bee farm in Batangas, a little further south from me.

I was previously using a much lighter, smoother beeswax with no discernable scent, that came in smooth blocks (on the left). My new one, on the right, came in rough chunks. Love the color.. Smells of honeycomb too.


----------



## SeaSuds

SoapySuds said:


> @fancyschmancy
> 
> By your own admission, you have only been soaping for a couple of months (your introduction thread even uses the word newbie)
> 
> Here’s what could happen: you make a fabulous looking soap (not that difficult to do), and a customer comes and says it doesn’t last long enough, or there are orange spots forming or something else, is it their fault they purchased soap from you that is faulty?
> 
> But yes it is your fault for making soap. It is your fault that they want to purchase it. It is you.
> 
> So, when you have an issue with your soap, and you can’t solve it and you have unsatisfied customers who have stained laundry and burned skin from your product.... nah, you’ll figure it out because, it’s not your fault they want to buy soap from you and sue you for their bad decision of purchasing poorly made but fabulous looking soap from you.
> 
> Cause you know, a customer will buy a bar and not use it right away, they bought it as a gift for a friend’s birthday in six months, lose it and then throw it away because it smells weird and no longer looks fabulous, but hey.,. You are an expert. You know everything, and it’s not your fault for selling a bar to somebody begging to buy a bar from you.
> 
> Have fun soaping! You don’t need a mentor! You will fail, but hey it’s not your fault!



Is it really necessary to respond to a new member in this way?  I don't think anyone deserves such scathing sarcasm...


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

SeaSuds said:


> Is it really necessary to respond to a new member in this way?  I don't think anyone deserves such scathing sarcasm...



I don't think anybody deserves to be talked to this way--there seems to be a lot of newer people on here and the tone seems to be kinda nasty lately!!  isn't there better ways to explain things?


----------



## bookreader451

After a hiatus I made three batches yesterday.   I did a men's bar that I am completely in love with and a fancy high top.  I feel like I am getting my mojo back.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

bookreader451 said:


> After a hiatus I made three batches yesterday.   I did a men's bar that I am completely in love with and a fancy high top.  I feel like I am getting my mojo back.



same here the first two batches I wanted to cry--just cut my third batch and it turned out to my liking WHEW.  now I know I just cant stop--wait--thats not a bad thing, at least until I cant find any room to store it


----------



## cmzaha

SeaSuds said:


> Is it really necessary to respond to a new member in this way?  I don't think anyone deserves such scathing sarcasm...


Soapysuds was saying the way it is and not giving scathing sarcasm. When you sell to soon you hurt yourself and the entire soaping community. We are a soaping forum with many knowledgeable folks here and many times we do not sugar coat our answers. This is a great place to learn but sometimes you may get told something you do not like. We have all been there at one time. Just because one pours a few batches of soap and thinks they are great does not mean they are.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

cmzaha said:


> Soapysuds was saying the way it is and not giving scathing sarcasm. When you sell to soon you hurt yourself and the entire soaping community. We are a soaping forum with many knowledgeable folks here and many times we do not sugar coat our answers. This is a great place to learn but sometimes you may get told something you do not like. We have all been there at one time. Just because one pours a few batches of soap and thinks they are great does not mean they are.



there is a difference between not sugar coating and just being mean. this is the only site that I am on that comes across like this. and don't get me wrong I agree with not selling to soon. and I don't think the response to Relle was called for either. but the tone on this site lately isn't good and I don't think its productive either.  people aren't going to listen if they get treated like this


----------



## cmzaha

Jennifer Horne said:


> I made the beer soap and HOLY COW i had  tried to learn as much as i could and i just cant believe how fast it went from no trace to "plop and hope for the best"  like BAM there it was. That was like crazy fast


Never make a recipe without running it through a lye calculator. Did you boil off the alcohol? Alcohol in cp soap will cause acceleration, from mild to severe depending on the amount of alcohol. It can also cause severe overheating to the point of a volcano. This is why caution has to be used when using alcohol. When I used to make beer soaps I had the most problems with craft beers even after boiling off the alcohol and using the split method and not mixing my lye with the beer.


----------



## amd

KeepItSimpleSoap said:


> I'm still real new at this so any positive critiquing is accepted.


Please please please take your soap off the tinfoil pan and sheet. It's not good for soap - and will likely cause DOS due to metal contamination. Put your soap on wax paper, freezer paper, parchment paper, paper towels - anything but aluminum foil. I have stainless steel trays for setting my cavity molds on (in case I need to move them out of the way after soap is poured) and I won't even let my soap touch those when I unmold. [Stainless steel should be safe for soap to sit on, but I don't mess around. I used a stainless steel cure rack once, and all of my soaps on that rack developed DOS before they were even cured.]


----------



## Jennifer Horne

cmzaha said:


> Soapysuds was saying the way it is and not giving scathing sarcasm. When you sell to soon you hurt yourself and the entire soaping community. We are a soaping forum with many knowledgeable folks here and many times we do not sugar coat our answers. This is a great place to learn but sometimes you may get told something you do not like. We have all been there at one time. Just because one pours a few batches of soap and thinks they are great does not mean they are.


AND THIS IS WHY I LOVE THIS PLACE



Marilyn Norgart said:


> I don't think anybody deserves to be talked to this way--there seems to be a lot of newer people on here and the tone seems to be kinda nasty lately!!  isn't there better ways to explain things?


NO! What was said was real life events and most newbies dont put in effort to understand what actually can and does happen, they think "today i make a soap" and before batch one has even cured they are going to sell the soap.  One batch (or video) and they know everything. From what i have seen.



fancyschmancy said:


> I do use 55% oils though but I do like how creamy and lathery it is and its really moisturising


Two things....
1. 55% oils ... what? I


cmzaha said:


> Never make a recipe without running it through a lye calculator. Did you boil off the alcohol? Alcohol in cp soap will cause acceleration, from mild to severe depending on the amount of alcohol. It can also cause severe overheating to the point of a volcano. This is why caution has to be used when using alcohol. When I used to make beer soaps I had the most problems with craft beers even after boiling off the alcohol and using the split method and not mixing my lye with the beer.


I already know that i am not a newbie.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

Jennifer Horne said:


> NO! What was said was real life events and most newbies dont put in effort to understand what actually can and does happen, they think "today i make a soap" and before batch one has even cured they are going to sell the soap.  One batch (or video) and they know everything. From what i have seen.



no its mean spirited--I have been on here a little longer than you and have watched a few select people who act like jerks run people off. I have gained a lot of info from this site and have met some really nice people. but for you ones that think its absolutely ok to talk to people like you do--think again--you know nothing of what people are really doing in real life--you just think you do--and gawd forbid people have dreams. just keep being the jerks you are and hiding behind "hey we are just telling it like it is", you are still jerks.  you have run another person off of our site--cuz I am a paying member but life is too short to watch this crap.  I left once because of it and thought I would try again but you few ruin it for everybody else. So sad I will miss seeing all the wonderful pics and all the wonderful ideas but I too am so over this


----------



## Jennifer Horne

Marilyn Norgart said:


> no its mean spirited--I have been on here a little longer than you and have watched a few select people who act like jerks run people off. I have gained a lot of info from this site and have met some really nice people. but for you ones that think its absolutely ok to talk to people like you do--think again--you know nothing of what people are really doing in real life--you just think you do--and gawd forbid people have dreams. just keep being the jerks you are and hiding behind "hey we are just telling it like it is", you are still jerks.  you have run another person off of our site--cuz I am a paying member but life is too short to watch this crap.  I left once because of it and thought I would try again but you few ruin it for everybody else. So sad I will miss seeing all the wonderful pics and all the wonderful ideas but I too am so over this


"You few" !!!!!
Wait a minute dont you dare put me in that category because i have yet to have shown my tail and do that, but i promise you i can and will when and if i find a need. Dont you dare snap TF at me like i did something wrong when all i said that what someone did was right or i agreed with them.


----------



## amd




----------



## Lin19687

New 'soapers' and the Selling bit..... THIS is exactly WHY I do not go to the beginners section but it seems they all post on the Lye section anyway.

What was said to the original posting that you all are talking about is Perfectly fine.
It was not snotty enough for me but eh.... what do I know.  Oh yeah wait, I KNOW that 'soapers' that soap for a month then sell hurt MY BUSINESS !

Ok sorry this all should be in a new thread.

----My soaping lately is that I have organized my soap boxes again and packed a few other things up on the racks.


----------



## Saponificarian

@amd Can I sit and watch with ya?


----------



## SoapySuds

Well, the author of their post used the words ‘is it my fault people are asking to buy soap from me?’

I felt necessary to be direct.

The original OP edited it to a much lesser snotty tone than originally posted.

Everything I responded to was in response to the tone of the original post. Fancyschmancy has edited it so I look b*tchy.

A soaper looking to sell soap needs a solid year of making and testing soap before selling, not two months with mostly M&P experience. I read all of her posts before posting, I felt I was addressing her from an informed position on her experience from the totality of what she has posted on this forum.

The excuse of ‘not my fault people want to buy from me’ is naive at best and arrogant at worst. I’ll give a M&P person a pass, because it’s M&P, but she’s confident in one lye recipe she just poured and hasn’t cured fully. That is one. Giant. Red. Flag.

Yes, she needs to be reprimanded. For her safety, her potential customers, and so she learns. 

It would be mean to keep my mouth shut and read how she gets sued later on down the road.

If you think I’m mean because I’m direct and I care for her and her potential customers, you don’t know me well. Let’s have coffee and talk. Seriously.


----------



## Jennifer Horne

SoapySuds said:


> Well, the author of their post used the words ‘is it my fault people are asking to buy soap from me?’
> 
> I felt necessary to be direct.
> 
> The original OP edited it to a much lesser snotty tone than originally posted.
> 
> Everything I responded to was in response to the tone of the original post. Fancyschmancy has edited it so I look b*tchy.
> 
> A soaper looking to sell soap needs a solid year of making and testing soap before selling, not two months with mostly M&P experience. I read all of her posts before posting, I felt I was addressing her from an informed position on her experience from the totality of what she has posted on this forum.
> 
> The excuse of ‘not my fault people want to buy from me’ is naive at best and arrogant at worst. I’ll give a M&P person a pass, because it’s M&P, but she’s confident in one lye recipe she just poured and hasn’t cured fully. That is one. Giant. Red. Flag.
> 
> Yes, she needs to be reprimanded. For her safety, her potential customers, and so she learns.
> 
> It would be mean to keep my mouth shut and read how she gets sued later on down the road.
> 
> If you think I’m mean because I’m direct and I care for her and her potential customers, you don’t know me well. Let’s have coffee and talk. Seriously.


I think it was well said and perfectly to the point.

Edit. I would love to sit and have coffee with you but NOT bc you seem mean.



Mobjack Bay said:


> I kicked off the new year a day early by making a batch of ZNSC and a batch of salt bars and will probably make more salt bars tomorrow.  That will give them plenty of time to cure for Christmas next year .  I also checked my 2019 soap archive for color retention, as well as DOS.  The indigo and madder soaps are looking pretty good, with minimal fading at 4-6 months, while the annatto, orange wax and clay soaps all look as bright as the day I made them. The green plant colorants have faded or turned brown. I was unhappy to find a few early soaps that have 1-2 spots of DOS. The batches were made before I started using ROE and CA or EDTA and around the same time.  The recipes varied, but they all had OO, so I’m hoping it was a bad bottle of oil. It makes me wish I could get some of that good Australia OO here in the US .


Ok am sorry and i probably shouldn't ask bc its a soaping sin but can you please share the recipe, i have greatly been wanting to try salt bars and i just cant seem to figure out how to formulate my own recipe



Sharon Borninkhof said:


> I found that rinsing under cold water straight after pouring works so much better than the next day.
> 
> I made a batch of Nag champa with coffee grounds soap and a sandalwood & vanilla.


What i do and what i have heard some people do is, put all the oily dishes in a bin or bucket of some sort and the next day when its soap and not raw soap clean all the soap off the dishes and then wash with HOT HOT HOT water and dawn dish liquid.


----------



## KiwiMoose

I received my new order of stuff to make my shave soaps.  One of the doggies got hold of the courier pack while I was out but fortunately the bentonite clay didn't sustain any injuries.
Can I ask who uses calcium clay and who uses sodium?  They were out the sodium so I ordered the other.  I read online that calcium is less absorbant than sodium so perhaps it won't seize up as much when making?




I made a new confetti soap using 'Ocean Breeze' FO.  It seems very nice!  will cut tomorrow:


----------



## Dawni

@Marilyn Norgart oh no, not you too! 

Took a peak at my Castiles... My test piece that I've forgotten, buried under stuff in the kitchen, is faring better than the full bars in the bedroom. No sign if DOS. Wonder why.....


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Jennifer Horne said:


> Ok am sorry and i probably shouldn't ask bc its a soaping sin but can you please share the recipe, i have greatly been wanting to try salt bars and i just cant seem to figure out how to formulate my own recipe


Hiya Jennifer!
Salt Bars have been discussed here many times. If you go to the  top right of this page you will find a "Search" Box. Type in "Salt Bars" and check out all the links that come up. I usually look at the dates to find the most recent link. I've found that SMF members are very generous when it comes to sharing their recipes, tips, and techniques. You just have to do a little digging.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Jennifer Horne said:


> Ok am sorry and i probably shouldn't ask bc its a soaping sin but can you please share the recipe, i have greatly been wanting to try salt bars and i just cant seem to figure out how to formulate my own recipe


A link to the recipe I’ve made and like is below, but first I want to mention that the search feature is a good way to find recipes.  I searched “salt bar recipe” and came up with 10 pages of results.  It’s a good idea to read through the threads on salt bars before you make them. There are differing opinions on oils composition, how much salt to add, and how long to age the bars.  I also found it useful to read about the techniques in advance, especially when it comes to gelling and cutting (or using individual molds, which is what I do).  You can refine a search by using the “search again” feature and selecting “recent” to get the most recent recipes and opinions. See these threads, for example:

https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/irish-salt-soap.53371/
https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/what-do-you-like-about-salt-bars.72711/
https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/might-have-to-rethink-my-opinion-on-salt-bars.77473/

@shunt2011 recently posted her recipe, which is the one I’ve been using, here: https://www.soapmakingforum.com/thr...nk-my-opinion-on-salt-bars.77473/#post-803721

Let us know how they turn out!

ETA: Zany beat me to the post...


----------



## cmzaha

Jennifer Horne said:


> NO! What was said was real life events and most newbies dont put in effort to understand what actually can and does happen, they think "today i make a soap" and before batch one has even cured they are going to sell the soap.  One batch (or video) and they know everything. From what i have seen.


Yep, and any more people seem whine if they don't like what is mentioned.


----------



## Jennifer Horne

Thanks for the salt bar info i am still not exactly sure of the features on here so i really appreciate the info


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Mobjack Bay said:


> ETA: Zany beat me to the post...


True, but your post was waaay better!


----------



## Lin19687

Jennifer Horne said:


> Ok am sorry and i probably shouldn't ask bc its a soaping sin but can you please share the recipe, i have greatly been wanting to try salt bars and i just cant seem to figure out how to formulate my own recipe



Original salt bar -100% Coconut oil, what ever % Super fat you want, and 30-100% salt.
You have to figure out what works for you.
I don't like adding other Oils/butters as I just don't feel the difference and it seems a waste. ie: I added 20% CB and 3 years later is doesn't lather like it should.  Not worth it for me


----------



## SeaSuds

SoapySuds said:


> Well, the author of their post used the words ‘is it my fault people are asking to buy soap from me?’
> 
> I felt necessary to be direct.
> 
> The original OP edited it to a much lesser snotty tone than originally posted.
> 
> Everything I responded to was in response to the tone of the original post. Fancyschmancy has edited it so I look b*tchy.
> 
> A soaper looking to sell soap needs a solid year of making and testing soap before selling, not two months with mostly M&P experience. I read all of her posts before posting, I felt I was addressing her from an informed position on her experience from the totality of what she has posted on this forum.
> 
> The excuse of ‘not my fault people want to buy from me’ is naive at best and arrogant at worst. I’ll give a M&P person a pass, because it’s M&P, but she’s confident in one lye recipe she just poured and hasn’t cured fully. That is one. Giant. Red. Flag.
> 
> Yes, she needs to be reprimanded. For her safety, her potential customers, and so she learns.
> 
> It would be mean to keep my mouth shut and read how she gets sued later on down the road.
> 
> If you think I’m mean because I’m direct and I care for her and her potential customers, you don’t know me well. Let’s have coffee and talk. Seriously.



It’s a beautiful sunny day here and I am just about to leave to meet my extended family on the beach.  As we stroll along we shall nod and say hello to strangers and stop and chat to neighbours and every step of the way I shall be grateful that I live in a community where people have respect for each other and that kindness and good manners prevail.  Have a nice day!!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

KeepItSimpleSoap said:


> I missed the December un-challenge by a day so I thought I would post here today. At 4:30 this afternoon my new batch (5) was just over 24 hours. My first time with a box mold and used cocoa powder too. At light trace I poured a 3rd of the batch in a plastic cup. Then I added cocoa powder to the remaining two thirds of the mix. I poured a 3rd chocolate colored in the mold then the "vanilla" 3rd then the last 3rd of chocolate. I was going for distinct layers but I poured it all while it was still a little too thin. However it has a good look to it. I named it cocoa swirl. You can almost smell the cocoa in it and I can't smell any of the plain soap smell that my first batch has. I'm glad that I found an "in the kitchen" colorant. It really does look good enough to eat!
> ADDED-The wax carton didn't require a paper lining. The soap released from it quite easily.
> View attachment 43226
> 
> View attachment 43222
> 
> I wish that the pictures were better. The 1st pic is suppose to show that the middle of the loaf is still in the "gel" stage?  In the same pic the piece of soap above the loaf had been in the oven on warm for about 30 minutes. It looks dry and it is rigid. I put it in there after I had cut that piece from near center and the bottom corner chipped off. I may have been cutting on it too early, 24 hours after pouring. I'm still real new at this so any positive critiquing is accepted.


Congratulations on adding a colorant to your soaping toolbox.  The soap looks great. It’s hard to tell for sure with the first photo, but it could be “partial gel” which shows up as a darker circle in the middle of the soap due to the outer edges not gelling (the loaf is cooler at the edges).  I’m sure you will find photos if you put that term in the search box.  The chipping happened to me one time, but it was an unusual recipe.  Maybe someone else will jump in on that.  If not, you can start a thread in the beginner forum and repost the photos there.



KiwiMoose said:


> Well - I went from this lovely inspirational you tube video
> To this: View attachment 43131
> 
> I'm so glad I know my recipe well enough to not use the squeeze bottles like she suggests - it would have been way too thick to squeeze.  I had planned to pour the circles on top of each other but it was a scoop and plop and swirl in the end.  It's the second time I've done a Fig and Rhubarb that has moved too fast and forced me to abort my intricate plans and go with Plan B.  Naughty, naughty Fig and Rhubarb!



I’m going to try something like this to make my sisters some soap for Valentine’s Day.  I was thinking I would use pipe dividers, but I will check out the TM video.  I also want to try using my newish lard/tallow recipe.  I will follow your plan B if it accelerates.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Cut my confetti - Ocean Breeze FO, not sure which American supplier it is from because my supplier here will not disclose.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

KiwiMoose said:


> Cut my confetti - Ocean Breeze FO, not sure which American supplier it is from because my supplier here will not disclose.
> View attachment 43240
> View attachment 43241


More great soap!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Mobjack Bay said:


> More great soap!


I'm on a roll! 

Shave soap in a cup!  Just poured - and will go out to testers once cured.


----------



## Jennifer Horne

Today i cut yesterday's batch, checked on the beer soap from Thursday, and tested a small crisco veggie shortening  recipe. As well as read a sub reddit on soapmaking and omg those people are IDIOTS! the most recent example os one person used a METAL  bread type pan. probably didnt learn the basics and figured it was all ok, what gets me is said person said they watched alot of YouTube videos  and didnt see anywhere why her soap was  oozing a yellow orange kind of fluid when she unmolded
(Play stupid games win stupid prizes)


----------



## SideDoorSoaps

Today I bought a UV sanitizer/sterilizer! I’m soooo tired of washing, boiling and spraying things with alcohol. I hope it makes all my dreams come true.


----------



## AliOop

Today I received a mold I'd ordered from AliExpress for *only* $8. Size wasn't listed, but the listing photo made it look like full-sized bars. Joke was on me - see pic for scale. They would make cute sample sizes, but I don't sell. And all the silicone edges need to be trimmed. 

Next I tried to cancel the other pending mold that was ordered at the same time, but hadn't been shipped. They immediately changed the order status from "Canceled" to "Shipped."  Am hoping that this one (which also didn't list measurements) will be full-sized. It's a cute wave pattern that I've been wanting to try. I guess I could try to make the world's smallest batch of soap to fill these two molds??

Let's just say that not only was this the first time that I've ordered from AliExpress, but also the last.

Hmmm, maybe this post belongs in the Post Your Gripe thread?


----------



## Dawni

That's too bad @AliOop.. I ordered several molds through there, even shipped free. It's difficult to weed through so many listings but most have proper descriptions including dimensions. Too bad the ones you saw didn't.

Still no soapy thing for me today.. But I received the tin cans for balms I ordered.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

@AliOop  OUCH!


----------



## Misschief

AliOop said:


> Today I received a mold I'd ordered from AliExpress for *only* $8. Size wasn't listed, but the listing photo made it look like full-sized bars. Joke was on me - see pic for scale. They would make cute sample sizes, but I don't sell. And all the silicone edges need to be trimmed.
> 
> Next I tried to cancel the other pending mold that was ordered at the same time, but hadn't been shipped. They immediately changed the order status from "Canceled" to "Shipped."  Am hoping that this one (which also didn't list measurements) will be full-sized. It's a cute wave pattern that I've been wanting to try. I guess I could try to make the world's smallest batch of soap to fill these two molds??
> 
> Let's just say that not only was this the first time that I've ordered from AliExpress, but also the last.
> 
> Hmmm, maybe this post belongs in the Post Your Gripe thread?


It is cute, though.


----------



## AliOop

Misschief said:


> It is cute, though.


Adorable if I were making soap for leprechauns!


----------



## KDP

KiwiMoose said:


> Cut my confetti - Ocean Breeze FO, not sure which American supplier it is from because my supplier here will not disclose.
> View attachment 43240
> View attachment 43241


Very pretty, Kiwi!


----------



## Dawni

AliOop said:


> Adorable if I were making soap for leprechauns!


Lol or tiny hands.. Like mine lol

Seriously though... Have you measured how much total soap you'd need to make? If they're enough for a one lb test batch then all good, yes?


----------



## Misschief

Dawni said:


> Lol or tiny hands.. Like mine lol
> 
> Seriously though... Have you measured how much total soap you'd need to make? If they're enough for a one lb test batch then all good, yes?


Or use it if you have a little bit left over from a batch. I often use smaller molds for the left overs; I've even had a couple of customers tell me they like the smaller bars better because they fit better in their hands.


----------



## AliOop

@Misschief  and @Dawni, the little flower patterns inside are adorable, but I'm not sure how they will come out, given the tiny size of the details. Each cavity is roughly 1"W x 1.75"L x .75"D - so maybe they could be guest soaps? The plan is to use left-over batter from another small batch. I'll post a pic when done.


----------



## Dumfrey

Wife was out of shave soap, so made her 250 grams.  Used "Water Orchid" scent (Crafters Choice from WSP).  So also had to make a heavy (25% oils and butters) lotion in the same scent.
First time using BTMS-50.  Seems to set up quicker than EWaxNF or BTMS-25.


----------



## cmzaha

AliOop said:


> Today I received a mold I'd ordered from AliExpress for *only* $8. Size wasn't listed, but the listing photo made it look like full-sized bars. Joke was on me - see pic for scale. They would make cute sample sizes, but I don't sell. And all the silicone edges need to be trimmed.
> 
> Next I tried to cancel the other pending mold that was ordered at the same time, but hadn't been shipped. They immediately changed the order status from "Canceled" to "Shipped."  Am hoping that this one (which also didn't list measurements) will be full-sized. It's a cute wave pattern that I've been wanting to try. I guess I could try to make the world's smallest batch of soap to fill these two molds??
> 
> Let's just say that not only was this the first time that I've ordered from AliExpress, but also the last.
> 
> Hmmm, maybe this post belongs in the Post Your Gripe thread?


They are cute molds and will be handy for over pours. Or if you want to make some sample soaps. If you do not want them pm me. I will take them off your hands.


----------



## Kiti Williams

AliOop said:


> @Misschief  and @Dawni, the little flower patterns inside are adorable, but I'm not sure how they will come out, given the tiny size of the details. Each cavity is roughly 1"W x 1.75"L x .75"D - so maybe they could be guest soaps? The plan is to use left-over batter from another small batch. I'll post a pic when done.




  I have a small mold that was just like what happened to you.  I use it for the left over batter, and call them "Tastes".  I sell them for $1.00 each and quite a few people bought them to try out the soap.


----------



## Misschief

Inventory. I did my year end inventory this morning. I'm glad that's behind me. Now, I just need to input the rest of last year's invoices.


----------



## AliOop

@Kiti Williams, great idea! I don't sell, but I'm considering whether family members who like my soap as gifts might want some guests soaps. I might like them myself for that purpose. If I don't, for sure I'll contact you, @cmzaha, to rehome them. I hate keeping something around that I don't use, and love giving it to someone who will.


----------



## Jennifer Horne

My daughter is haveing baby number 3 and wants a gender reveal soap. It has to be done right now as its already too late to give it a long proper cure to actually give people to use. But i need to make atleast two batches and the designs  i want to do are a little time intensive and to look  right will take two days and four batches.  I dont want to be that labor intensive however this design is really pretty and i have been dying to try it.

This is a link to a similar  one i want to do.


----------



## cmzaha

AliOop said:


> @Kiti Williams, great idea! I don't sell, but I'm considering whether family members who like my soap as gifts might want some guests soaps. I might like them myself for that purpose. If I don't, for sure I'll contact you, @cmzaha, to rehome them. I hate keeping something around that I don't use, and love giving it to someone who will.


I am offering to buy them, but you just might find them handy


----------



## Nanette

Jennifer Horne said:


> NO! What was said was real life events and most newbies dont put in effort to understand what actually can and does happen, they think "today i make a soap" and before batch one has even cured they are going to sell the soap.  One batch (or video) and they know everything. From what i have seen.


The reality of consequence is its own harsh teacher, so if someone wont listen too well they still get the lesson sooner or later......


----------



## msunnerstood

I can finally post on this thread after what seems like a long hiatus for me with Christmas and a moved up wedding I have been deprived of my obsession.. But tonight I finally made soap! 

I used Friday Nights from Natures Fragrance and made a very dark blue with stars  and white soap bits on top and of course, lots of White Diamond glitter... and now, I wait...

Sorry, quoted wrong post lol



KiwiMoose said:


> Cut my confetti - Ocean Breeze FO, not sure which American supplier it is from because my supplier here will not disclose.
> View attachment 43240
> View attachment 43241



Beautiful!


----------



## Dawni

Taking pics of soap to upload on IG. 

Here's one.. I recently posted these here but this pic is of the tops.


----------



## Misschief

I'm making a batch of Lemon Poppyseed soap today. After doing my inventory yesterday, I realized I sold an entire batch of it this past season. Time for more!


----------



## AliOop

Last night, I made a batch of oatmeal-goat's-milk-honey with 500g of oil in order to try out my leprechaun-sized molds. I unmolded today, and was pleasantly surprised that the details came out pretty well for such a small mold. The picture shows the rest of the batch, as well, which I poured into more typical-sized cavity-mold bars for comparison.


----------



## msunnerstood

Misschief said:


> I'm making a batch of Lemon Poppyseed soap today. After doing my inventory yesterday, I realized I sold an entire batch of it this past season. Time for more!


That sounds delicious. do you use lemon verbana FO?


----------



## Hawksquill

Made two batches of soap today!  One is a belated Christmas gift for some friends, red, green, and white swirled Bastile scented with spearmint and clove EO.  The other is a version of what's rapidly becoming my base recipe, purple with red and copper swirls and scented with litsea, rosemary, and grapefruit EO.  Tried to set up separate soaping and pouring areas and set it all up so I could take the time to do swirls properly (I tried a spoon plop swirl and a drop swirl).  Looking forward to cutting soon!


----------



## Misschief

msunnerstood said:


> That sounds delicious. do you use lemon verbana FO?


Ohhh... Lemon Verbena! Should have thought of that. No, I used a blend of Sweet Orange EO and Yuzu FO.




I've been making bath and body products for even longer than I've been making soap. In my supply cabinet, I have some liquids that really should be used up. They've been there so long that the plastic bottles are breaking down so I either have to use them up or get rid of them, which I really don't want to do. So.... I made myself some bubble bath. I remember making it before and it was wonderful! 

I don't intend to sell these so there's no issue with re-using my Kombucha bottles. The second picture shows the bubbles I got from the little that was left in the bowl and the funnel. I scented it with Saltwater Mermaid. Now, I want a bath!


----------



## bookreader451

I made a sangria soap today and tried a hanger swirl again.  If it is fugly it is just for my girlfriends............last time I did a hanger it was not so great.  It is a high top with oranges, lemons and lime embeds so it looks great on top.


----------



## Zing

Yay, I made soap today!  I was still careful but didn't have to worry much about neatness because of the sub-floor and wall studs, yes I STILL HAVE NO KITCHEN!  My hot plate is super quick, though.  And thanks to a tip from here, I only melted my solid oils.  I can't believe the whole time I've been soaping, I've heated up ALL my oils together!   Today I only melted the solids and added to the soft oils which made the cooling down time go quicker.  Doy!  

I was given red palm oil and used it at 5% and the batter was SUPER orangey yellow -- I can't imagine using any higher percentage.  I separated out 20% and added blue mica which turned green.  Hanger swirled it.  And it's scented with patchouli (a Christmas gift), lemon, and lemongrass.  It's resting and toasty under the towels.


----------



## Relle

Misschief said:


> Ohhh... Lemon Verbena! Should have thought of that. No, I used a blend of Sweet Orange EO and Yuzu FO.
> 
> View attachment 43268
> 
> 
> I've been making bath and body products for even longer than I've been making soap. In my supply cabinet, I have some liquids that really should be used up. They've been there so long that the plastic bottles are breaking down so I either have to use them up or get rid of them, which I really don't want to do. So.... I made myself some bubble bath. I remember making it before and it was wonderful!
> 
> I don't intend to sell these so there's no issue with re-using my Kombucha bottles. The second picture shows the bubbles I got from the little that was left in the bowl and the funnel. I scented it with Saltwater Mermaid. Now, I want a bath!
> 
> View attachment 43269
> View attachment 43270



Love the lemon poppyseed, it looks like some sort of lemon dessert and now you'll have to have a bath (Mmm, bath , I want a bath) with the bubbles and get your mermaid on - tail that is .


----------



## Misschief

Zing said:


> Yay, I made soap today!  I was still careful but didn't have to worry much about neatness because of the sub-floor and wall studs, yes I STILL HAVE NO KITCHEN!  My hot plate is super quick, though.  And thanks to a tip from here, I only melted my solid oils.  I can't believe the whole time I've been soaping, I've heated up ALL my oils together!   Today I only melted the solids and added to the soft oils which made the cooling down time go quicker.  Doy!
> 
> I was given red palm oil and used it at 5% and the batter was SUPER orangey yellow -- I can't imagine using any higher percentage.  I separated out 20% and added blue mica which turned green.  Hanger swirled it.  And it's scented with patchouli (a Christmas gift), lemon, and lemongrass.  It's resting and toasty under the towels.


Looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## cmzaha

AliOop said:


> Last night, I made a batch of oatmeal-goat's-milk-honey with 500g of oil in order to try out my leprechaun-sized molds. I unmolded today, and was pleasantly surprised that the details came out pretty well for such a small mold. The picture shows the rest of the batch, as well, which I poured into more typical-sized cavity-mold bars for comparison. View attachment 43266
> View attachment 43267


I love your little leprechaun size molds. I just may have to order some. Do you happen to have the link?


----------



## AliOop

cmzaha said:


> I love your little leprechaun size molds. I just may have to order some. Do you happen to have the link?



Sure, here is the link:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000250452976.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.bb804c4drf6vgy

Interesting...the listing now does indicate the mold size and has a specific picture of the soap size with measurements on it. So my review now indicates that, even though I would swear that this info wasn't on the listing before. Perhaps they added it in response to my feedback?

I still left off two stars because the mold edges needed trimming. On the plus side, the flower details came out great, and the mold walls are very thick, not flimsy at all. I was able to bang it down a bit after pouring, which I can't do with the thinner and larger cavity molds unless they are on a cookie sheet.

ETA: these would be great for wedding/shower favor soaps in organza bags, if one wanted to buy 10 or so molds and pour multiple batches.


----------



## KeepItSimpleSoap

Today I made a batch of 12 bars. My total oil weight was 25.1 ounces. I changed my simple recipe a bit for some variety etc. I used a little coconut oil and I used coffee instead of water and right when it was starting to trace I added one of those little Hotel room coffee containers. The soap color came out coffee with creamer in it and the dark specks of coffee show up well. I'm hoping that will work for an exfoliant.
Lard 20.35
Coconut oil 4.75
LYE 3.6 oz
Liquid coffee 8 oz
Dry coffee added at trace
After I un-mold it I will post a picture in the Photo Gallery.
Here is a pic of the dry coffee next to a 12 oz soft drink for scale. No measurement was on the container.


----------



## Jstheidi

I’m home from my regular day job for another month on disability . I haven’t had much time (or the ability) to soap since the beginning of December when I had surgery for torn rotator cuff. It’s really hard to soap with one hand/arm, and even worse being HOME and not able to play in my hobby.I’m going crazy... I can’t wait to get fully healed. But, I did make shampoo bars yesterday and managed to get them cut today.


----------



## msunnerstood

I made my first CP soap ever today!!! It was a tiny batch for embeds but still...


----------



## Dawni

@Jstheidi I hope you heal soon 



msunnerstood said:


> I made my first CP soap ever today!!! It was a tiny batch for embeds but still...


How'd it go? When I made my first CP batch I was so worried of messing things up lol


----------



## msunnerstood

Dawni said:


> @Jstheidi I hope you heal soon
> 
> 
> How'd it go? When I made my first CP batch I was so worried of messing things up lol


So far so good but I haven't unmolded it yet LOL. The most stressful part was trying to get the lye water and oils with infants degrees of each other and not too warm when I'm used to soaping at 190. 

I was also worried about trace. With HP it doesn't matter if its a thick trace. I think I timed it right. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Relle

Jstheidi said:


> I’m home from my regular day job for another month on disability . I haven’t had much time (or the ability) to soap since the beginning of December when I had surgery for torn rotator cuff. It’s really hard to soap with one hand/arm, and even worse being HOME and not able to play in my hobby.I’m going crazy... I can’t wait to get fully healed. But, I did make shampoo bars yesterday and managed to get them cut today.


Sorry to hear about your torn rotator cuff. Dh had his done some years ago, he was cut open, not done through a scope, it took one year with rehab exercises before he was right. He did as he was told and got back 95% movement.


----------



## KeepItSimpleSoap

@Misschief 
Would the poppy seeds work well for some "shop sink" soap? I'm looking for something to use in my soap with a little scrubbing action.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

@Misschief I’m still envying you’re tops .


----------



## bookreader451

Jstheidi said:


> I’m home from my regular day job for another month on disability . I haven’t had much time (or the ability) to soap since the beginning of December when I had surgery for torn rotator cuff. It’s really hard to soap with one hand/arm, and even worse being HOME and not able to play in my hobby.I’m going crazy... I can’t wait to get fully healed. But, I did make shampoo bars yesterday and managed to get them cut today.


Hope you're back to full soaping soon.


----------



## Jstheidi

Relle said:


> Sorry to hear about your torn rotator cuff. Dh had his done some years ago, he was cut open, not done through a scope, it took one year with rehab exercises before he was right. He did as he was told and got back 95% movement.


I  was also opened for surgery because ligaments and tendons were also completely detached. This has by far been one of the most painful surgeries I’ve ever been through and healing time seems like it’s going SOOOO SLOW. I am doing physical therapy and exercising at home but I’m just not one to sit still and do nothing! I’m also allergic to all pain meds so acetaminophen and ibuprofen is the only thing I’m taking. I just hope it’s worth the pain when recovery is done.


----------



## AliOop

Jstheidi said:


> I  was also opened for surgery because ligaments and tendons were also completely detached. This has by far been one of the most painful surgeries I’ve ever been through and healing time seems like it’s going SOOOO SLOW. I am doing physical therapy and exercising at home but I’m just not one to sit still and do nothing! I’m also allergic to all pain meds so acetaminophen and ibuprofen is the only thing I’m taking. I just hope it’s worth the pain when recovery is done.


That is rough stuff - sending prayers for healing!


----------



## amd

I had intentions of making soap, but did not...
I did however obsolete some stock that hadn't sold - all were soaps that were made in 2016/2017 and despite reducing the price hadn't sold any during 2019. I take that as a sign that I shouldn't be hauling these around for 2020. So I wrapped each one in Christmas paper and I will take them to the next Brew Club meeting and/or Christmas Party. About half the soaps were beer soaps with odd fragrances or down to the last bar (why won't anyone ever buy the last bar??!!), so it seems fitting to take them.

This week I hope to have time to make one "2020 Goal Soap" (i.e. using up an FO that I've had around forever), figure out the setup and work flow for the 10 people class I'm doing in Feb, and make two yogurt honey soaps. I should probably finish my supplies inventory before I start those...

ETA: I also went through my personal soap stash boxes. Threw away quite a bit of soap that had developed DOS in the last year, so I'm almost down to only having one box of soap! Decided I would start sharing these soaps with my niece (some are soaps that I have made, as well as soaps I've purchased or gotten in swaps, or been given as gifts) by cutting each bar in half and setting aside for her when she comes to visit.


----------



## Misschief

KeepItSimpleSoap said:


> @Misschief
> Would the poppy seeds work well for some "shop sink" soap? I'm looking for something to use in my soap with a little scrubbing action.


Definitely. I make a gardener's hand soap that has poppy seeds, pumice, corn meal, and lemon peel; it's very scrubby and it flies off the shelf in the summer. Gardener's love it. That reminds me, I need to make another batch for the upcoming market season.


----------



## Kosmerta

Today I made the very last batch of soap I will make in this house. Tomorrow we pay the down payment on the new apartment. Goodbye tiny kitchen, in our new place I will have a whole soaping room which I cannot wait to put to use!

My soap today was Bergamont Sandalwood scented. I tried doing a spin swirl in my loaf mold but it didn't swirl much. I used Tangerine WOW! mica from BrambleBerry, and TD for most of the layers, and a single layer of Lettuce Entertain You from Mad Micas in the middle. For the top I just scrapped my containers, plotted the extra on top, and used a chopstick to swirl them. This FO discolors to brown and I'm hoping it will look like layers of wood grain when it cures.


----------



## Jennifer Horne

KeepItSimpleSoap said:


> @Misschief
> Would the poppy seeds work well for some "shop sink" soap? I'm looking for something to use in my soap with a little scrubbing action.


Pumice from brambleberry


----------



## KeepItSimpleSoap

@Jstheidi  I hope that isn't what is wrong with my right shoulder. I injured it just over a year ago. The worst part of it is sleeping. I will wake up with my arm up under my pillow and it feels like my shoulder is almost dislocated.  During the day I can barely lift my arm over shoulder height. I am awake now because of it.
In 1985 I had surgery on the left side from a bucket tear on the front edge of the socket. It has been doing ok thankfully. I wish you a speedy recovery!

@Misschief I wondered if cornmeal would get soggy or not during the soaping process.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Misschief said:


> Definitely. I make a gardener's hand soap that has poppy seeds, pumice, corn meal, and lemon peel; it's very scrubby and it flies off the shelf in the summer. Gardener's love it. That reminds me, I need to make another batch for the upcoming market season.


Sounds nice Misschief.  What scent do you use?


----------



## Misschief

KiwiMoose said:


> Sounds nice Misschief.  What scent do you use?


Equal parts Tobacco, Bay Rum, and Sweet Orange.


----------



## Nada

Hello
I made my first soap bars.  They don’t look as fancy as yours but I’m very proud of myself and it turned out great!


----------



## earlene

I ordered water soluble paper to use in a soap for my granddaughter's graduation. I'll be printing the high school logo on the paper and decoupaging it onto the surface of the soap.  That's the last thing I had to order to get this soap started.  The colorants came the day before we left for the holidays, and the mixer to mix the micas came while we were gone.  We are back now and I am planning to get started on this soap sometime this week.  But first I have some household things & errands to catch up on before that.  Plus I need to inventory the oils to see if I need to purchase more or for this soap or adjust the formula so I don't have more bottles of oil to store.


----------



## Quilter99755

Nada said:


> Hello
> I made my first soap bars.  They don’t look as fancy as yours but I’m very proud of myself and it turned out great!


Congratulations!  They look great.  To tell the truth, until I got to this forum, I never even thought of using colors let alone, all the fancy swirls and layers.  And now at times, I am tempted.  But there still isn't anything wrong with a plain bar of soap.  Welcome to the soaping habit!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Nada said:


> Hello
> I made my first soap bars.  They don’t look as fancy as yours but I’m very proud of myself and it turned out great!


Awesome Nada!  Welcome to the addiction


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Read all about my CP adventure making "Pretty in Pink" ZNSC -- includes a description of the rebatch -- much trickier than making the soap from scratch.  But it all worked out.
*https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/pretty-in-pink.77610/#post-806728*


----------



## AliOop

I gave a friend a bar of homemade soap. It had a light vanilla scent and she just couldn't stop holding it up to her nose. She also petted the bar. All positive indicators that she may be a future addict, er, soap-making buddy.


----------



## Zing

Unmolded and cut my soap!  I used red palm oil at 5% and think that is strong enough.  My mold is stained yellow and I'm hoping it's temporary.  The patchouli/lemon/lemongrass smells awesome.  

Must. Not. Use. for 6 weeks....


----------



## Hawksquill

Cut two soaps today!  Pretty happy with the results, and they smell awesome


----------



## KiwiMoose

Zing said:


> Unmolded and cut my soap!  I used red palm oil at 5% and think that is strong enough.  My mold is stained yellow and I'm hoping it's temporary.  The patchouli/lemon/lemongrass smells awesome.
> 
> Must. Not. Use. for 6 weeks....  View attachment 43294
> View attachment 43295


That's a beautiful butterfly swirl you've got there Zingy my man!  I tried that once and it looked more like one of those psychiatrists 'blotch tests'.


----------



## CatahoulaBubble

KiwiMoose said:


> That's a beautiful butterfly swirl you've got there Zingy my man!  I tried that once and it looked more like one of those psychiatrists 'blotch tests'.


LOL my butterfly swirls always have nervous breakdowns. I think my butterflies get stuck in hurricanes.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Made a new batch of Rose scented soap and did a pink and white ITP swirl a la @SoapySuds. Hope it looks as good as hers! It certainly smells good.


----------



## Dumfrey

AliOop said:


> Last night, I made a batch of oatmeal-goat's-milk-honey with 500g of oil in order to try out my leprechaun-sized molds. I unmolded today, and was pleasantly surprised that the details came out pretty well for such a small mold. The picture shows the rest of the batch, as well, which I poured into more typical-sized cavity-mold bars for comparison. View attachment 43266
> View attachment 43267



@AliOop Those are Beautiful!



Nada said:


> Hello
> I made my first soap bars.  They don’t look as fancy as yours but I’m very proud of myself and it turned out great!


That looks like very good soap @Nada.


----------



## amd

I made soap last night using Royalty Soaps recipe - just out of curiosity. I've always wanted to buy her soaps, but never seem to get there in time for the ones I really want, so decided I would make a small batch just to try it. I did not pipe any frosting, just a regular bar of soap. I used heat transfer method and hand stirred until the hard oils were melted all the way, then added the FO and stick blended for about 5 seconds. The FO accelerated, so I was glad that I had premixed my colors in oil and water (one was a neon pigment that's easier to disperse in water without lumps). I did get all the colors mixed and plopped into the bowl, gave everything thing a good spoon swirl before putting it in the mold, so hopefully my colors didn't muddle up and I don't have any air pockets. It wasn't the worst acceleration I've ever dealt with by any means! I used WSP's Cactus & Aloe Water fragrance - I think it would be a really nice FO for making layers, but definitely don't recommend it for ITPS. When I went to bed last night it was gelling nicely on its own uncovered and no separation so I think the 5 second stick blend was enough to get everything together - always my biggest concern when using an accelerating FO.

Then I had some extra time on my hands and was avoiding dishes, so I mixed up a small batch of body wash to see if I could get the process down right - last time I made it the btms didn't melt enough so we have little chunks of that in our body wash (and I made 4 bottles for us, gah!). So I seem to have worked that out. Hopefully this appeases the two snooty boys living in my house that refuse to use bar soap. (Well, I shouldn't entirely say that for both of them, one will use bar soap if it's unscented, but not all the time. The other one won't touch it at all. The third boy, the one I gave birth to, will only use bar soap. He's a smart kid that one )

I work tonight, so I'm hoping it's slow so I can come home early and do dishes. It needs to be done badly.


----------



## StormyK

My first soap batch using colour!
Looks a bit like an ultrasound-y, but overall I'm pretty happy with how it turned out. That said, I ended up overmixing the trace a bit and was so anxious about getting it all into the mold I entirely forgot to add any scent. lol

Oh well, next time!


----------



## Kari Howie

Nothing. Absolutely nothing. I’ve been in so much arthritis pain with the cold weather I can’t stand long enough to make soap. I’m trying to figure out if I can do everything seated at the kitchen table.


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken

KiwiMoose said:


> Made a new batch of Rose scented soap and did a pink and white ITP swirl a la @SoapySuds. Hope it looks as good as hers! It certainly smells good.
> View attachment 43312
> View attachment 43313


I'm excited to see the cuts of this, @KiwiMoose !! I try to keep a constant supply of English Rose on hand for my mom & grandma.


----------



## cmzaha

AliOop said:


> Sure, here is the link:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000250452976.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.bb804c4drf6vgy


Mine are on their way!! They are so cute for samples.
I am also pureeing up a bag full of overripe avocados with some fruit fresh, I was given at market yesterday, so I will freeze the puree and use it for soap.


----------



## Zing

StormyK said:


> My first soap batch using colour!
> Looks a bit like an ultrasound-y, but overall I'm pretty happy with how it turned out. That said, I ended up overmixing the trace a bit and was so anxious about getting it all into the mold I entirely forgot to add any scent. lol
> 
> Oh well, next time!
> 
> View attachment 43318


Supercool!  Great tops.  Is that charcoal?


----------



## AliOop

cmzaha said:


> Mine are on their way!! They are so cute for samples.
> I am also pureeing up a bag full of overripe avocados with some fruit fresh, I was given at market yesterday, so I will freeze the puree and use it for soap.


I actually have done a complete 180 about these molds now that I used them. I am debating about whether to order more to make soaps to give as gifts. They are pretty darn cute after all!


----------



## cmzaha

cmzaha said:


> Mine are on their way!! They are so cute for samples.
> I am also pureeing up a bag full of overripe avocados with some fruit fresh, I was given at market yesterday, so I will freeze the puree and use it for soap.


I really thought you might end up liking them. They are so darn cute. The only problem with them the darn molds are a tad pricey for only 4 little cavities and being sold on Aliexpress. Still, I had to break down and order a couple.


----------



## KeepItSimpleSoap

I'm boiling some Lard for the 3rd time to get ready for a batch of soap that I will make Sunday.


----------



## MaryAlice

Bought Jackie Thompson's Liquid Soapmaking book and reading voraciously before I try this again. My first batch is not quite what I thought it would be. I'm looking forward to my next attempt armed with all this info.


----------



## Lauren C

Here’s my first cold process soap. And the close up pic below it is to show what Anne George’s indigo powder looked like at the top of the pic as compared with the activated charcoal at the bottom of the pic. 

My original post: 
“I’m about to try my first cold process soap, and I’m really nervous about the process. I love hot process. Also, I’ve only ever used essential oils, but I’m taken back by the cost. So I’m trying the pull through method today in PVC pipes using an EO blend with two fragrance oils as well.
My question—will I still get a blue hue using Anne George’s indigo powder 1 tsp mixed in 1 tbsp oil just before adding to that portion of my batter, or do you find the blue hues only come out when from a heated (or long) oil infusion?”

I’m editing my post because I realized it might be impossible to answer my question. The types of oils I used, or EO/FOs, or whether or not I gelled the soap could all affect the color of the batter, and therefore the resulting color of any added colorants. I’ll find out from my own experiments! I was sooo excited to try Anne George’s indigo—it had just arrived in the mail.


----------



## AliOop

MaryAlice said:


> Bought Jackie Thompson's Liquid Soapmaking book and reading voraciously before I try this again. My first batch is not quite what I thought it would be. I'm looking forward to my next attempt armed with all this info.


My favorite liquid soapmaking book by far (and I have a few!) is from UltimateHPSoap.com. She only sells e-books and has one for liquid soap, HP, and CP.  But the nice thing is that unlike many e-books, you can also print out a hard copy of it. I prefer having a real book in my hand. 

Most importantly, she explains the science of making liquid soap, and offers a shorter method - that works!! - in addition to the traditional longer method. Highly recommend!


----------



## jcandleattic

MaryAlice said:


> Bought Jackie Thompson's Liquid Soapmaking book and reading voraciously before I try this again. My first batch is not quite what I thought it would be. I'm looking forward to my next attempt armed with all this info.


it's a great book and very well written. I've used the methods in her book several times and they all turn out beautifully (I do tweak the oils sometimes though)


----------



## Louise Taylor

Today I rendered 4 kilos of Ostrich fat. Next week I will be making tiny batches of soap with it to give to the Ostrich farmer. I have no idea what the soap will be like but an interesting project  Goat's milk and Ostrich oil maybe?


----------



## StormyK

Zing said:


> Supercool!  Great tops.  Is that charcoal?



A purple mica with charcoal mixed in to give it a bit more depth.


----------



## AliOop

Louise Taylor said:


> Today I rendered 4 kilos of Ostrich fat. Next week I will be making tiny batches of soap with it to give to the Ostrich farmer. I have no idea what the soap will be like but an interesting project  Goat's milk and Ostrich oil maybe?


Please post the results when you can! I love hearing about new and unique ingredients. Even if I never get to try them, it's just fascinating!


----------



## KiwiMoose

My third batch of @Zany_in_CO's no slime castile just been poured.  This one is scented with Cedar wood, Niaouli and Sweet Orange EOs.


----------



## AliOop

KiwiMoose said:


> My third batch of @Zany_in_CO's no slime castile just been poured.  This one is scented with Cedar wood, Niaouli and Sweet Orange EOs.


That blend sounds wonderful! I have all of those EOs so may have to give it a try.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I’m seeing a bunch of nice soaps ^^ up there!  Inspiring, as always.

I’ve made a couple of soaps this week for Valentines Day.  I know it’s a bit late for a good cure, so I used a recipe that will make a nice enough soap at the 4-5 week mark.  I will be sending the soap to my sisters and sharing with a few other people I’ve learned are cp soap lovers.  These soaps were my first opportunity to use the new Trial by Fire red mica sample I acquired during Nuture’s recent mica sale. Although I often dump mica directly into my batter, I pre-mixed this color with oil.  Its a good thing I did because it took a little extra mixing to completely homogenize the color.  I will post the two soaps tomorrow.  

Next up, I can’t wait to make some spring soaps with oxides and the natural colorants that have held up well for me over the last 6 months. In anticipation, I’ve managed to accumulate a pretty good selection of “sticking” EOs to use in this series.  I’m also looking forward to *trying* to make pastel soaps with micas.  My first attempts were not entirely successful due to color shifts. By middle to late March I will be making small soaps for the guests at my son’s wedding in June.  My fascination with making soap doesn’t seem to be subsiding, but at least I’ve gotten to the point where I’m not rushing the soap out of the mold!

@KiwiMoose I had to look up Niaouli!  I know it as _Melaleuca. _I will be interested to hear what you think of it in soap.

@Kari Howie I am really sorry to hear about your bout of arthritis.  It sounds very painful.  I hope you can figure out a way to soap from a stool or find another arrangement that works.  I miss seeing your pretty soaps!


----------



## runnerchicki

Hello soapy friends! I still haven't done anything soapy lately (other than using my soap ). I'm finally all moved in my new house, although it will take me months to unpack the last 10% of my things LOL. I am still up to eyeballs in soap that I made over the summer so I am exercising restraint and holding off of making more for a time (and until my bank account recovers from all the spending that goes along with a new home.)  Just popped in to say hello.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

runnerchicki said:


> Hello soapy friends! I still haven't done anything soapy lately (other than using my soap ). I'm finally all moved in my new house, although it will take me months to unpack the last 10% of my things LOL. I am still up to eyeballs in soap that I made over the summer so I am exercising restraint and holding off of making more for a time (and until my bank account recovers from all the spending that goes along with a new home.)  Just popped in to say hello.


Congratulations on the unpacking!  It’s nice to hear from you.  Shouldn’t you make some celebratory soap to mark the move to the new house?


----------



## Dawni

Getting waaay behind on soap making... Sigh

I am putting together an order though, which includes the last 2pcs of my holiday stock. Yey! These were reserved last month but the lady wanted to pick it up personally and only now got the time. She's also my first customer for my balms - new product for the beginning of the year - so I'm making small batch while the lil guy naps


----------



## sirtim100

I've done nothing, absolutely nothing. Haven't even looked at recipes, no interest, no joy. Some kind of dreadful soaping ennui has set in. I think of EO blends to put in a shaving soap and my lip curls contemptuously. "Bah", I think, "won't smell good enough". I scroll through Amazon, looking at moulds and cutters, and think "why, why?". This is a bad existential soaping crisis. The ironic thing is that I tried one of my HP shaving soaps a la Silver Fox and it's fantastic. 

Just a passing phase, surely. I'll soon be up to my elbows in lye and oils....

Had a quick scan of this thread to see if that way I could get over my appalling soaping/spiritual crisis, and I bumped into the heated debate about the relative merits of "reprimanding" new members.

@KiwiMoose uses a lovely quote in her profile and I just had to find out who it came from. It wasn't Plato, it was most likely a chap called the Rev. John Watson, whose words were "Be kind. Everyone you meet is carrying a heavy burden". Whatever the wording, the sentiment is fantastic because it gets to the heart of the matter. It also ties in with a lot of Buddhist thought on such issues. I just thought it would be worth bearing in mind when deciding whether a new member (I find the term "newbie" verges on the insulting at times) deserves to be reprimanded, castigated or informed, or whatever. We're all carrying our own very heavy rucksacks...

I'll say no more because this sort of thing makes me very stroppy and I'm on the verge of contradicting what I've just said.



KiwiMoose said:


> I'm on a roll!
> 
> Shave soap in a cup!  Just poured - and will go out to testers once cured.
> View attachment 43244
> View attachment 43245



I want, must and shall have one! Me, me, me!

Looks great! And how did the process go? Did it all trace OK?


----------



## KeepItSimpleSoap

This is not a soapy thing but it is within the parameters of this forum as a whole. AND I know this is a candle thing, but as an experiment and I don't intend to explore candle making as I have been soap, However last night I tried to make my first "emergency only" candles out of recycled candle wax. I used a toilet paper roller with duct tape on the bottom and the duct tape didn't hold. I poured the melted wax into the  "makeshift" mold and the hot wax made the glue on the tape get hot and release. I had the foresight to put this mold in a little plastic bowl in case this were to happen.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Here are my Valentines Day soaps.  I have issues with each of them, but I’ll keep it to myself for now .


----------



## Quilter99755

I just went into olfactory overload yesterday and am still recovering. I had lots of FO's that I've been collecting that I decided I would test all at once rather than put them in my small batches of soap from time to time. I didn't realize that I would get such a headache from all of the scents as it is still lingering a bit this morning.  They have been banished to the garage until they tone down a bit!  If it wasn't around freezing here, they would be banished totally outside! Some are FO's that were recommended here, others were on sale and still others small samples that "sounded" interesting. I think I won't ever do that again! LOL  Only one seized, several discolored, I am charting this and the smell for a bit...I don't usually keep soap around for more than 3-4 months so don't know if I'll get anything useful for anyone but me.  My nose does not "smell" things the same as others...or at least OOB scents.  Am trying to find a few scents that my daughter and I like. She may be my daughter but her nose does not have the same DNA!  If I do the testing again I will stick to maybe a half dozen scents at once...25 was way too many.  But a fun day and a learning one.


----------



## Mellicious

Made Shampoo Bars today.

Matcha & Nettle Shampoo Bars for oily hair (Lavender and Tea tree EO)
No added colorant

Rooibos Shampoo Bars for dry, frizzy hair (Bergamot, Cedar wood, Patchouli and Rosemary EO)
Natural colorant: Alkanet root

Luxury ACV Shampoo Bars for all hair types (Sweet orange, neroli and Patchouli)
Natural colorant: Krappwurzel

Now I can’t wait to see what the colors are going to look like!



Louise Taylor said:


> Today I rendered 4 kilos of Ostrich fat. Next week I will be making tiny batches of soap with it to give to the Ostrich farmer. I have no idea what the soap will be like but an interesting project  Goat's milk and Ostrich oil maybe?


 Oh please keep us updated! Would love to know what the soap looks and feels like


----------



## KiwiMoose

Mobjack Bay said:


> Here are my Valentines Day soaps.  I have issues with each of them, but I’ll keep it to myself for now .
> 
> View attachment 43337


Yes - you'd better keep them to yourself coz these look great!!


----------



## Misschief

I took pictures of my Lemon & Poppyseed soap... does that count?


----------



## KiwiMoose

Misschief said:


> I took pictures of my Lemon & Poppyseed soap... does that count?
> View attachment 43339


OMG Yes!  Especially when it looks so good!  Hey - how do you get a lemon fragrance to stick?


----------



## Misschief

KiwiMoose said:


> OMG Yes!  Especially when it looks so good!  Hey - how do you get a lemon fragrance to stick?


This one has a combination of Sweet Orange EO and Yuzu FO. Lemon just doesn't stick well enough.


----------



## DKing

Misschief said:


> I took pictures of my Lemon & Poppyseed soap... does that count?
> View attachment 43339


ooooohhhh  that is so pretty!  I have not found a nice yellow like that yet.  Gorgeous!


----------



## msunnerstood

Misschief said:


> I took pictures of my Lemon & Poppyseed soap... does that count?
> View attachment 43339



Beautiful! and YES! and who's yellow Mica is that?

I bought a tall and skinny mold to make soaps using the CP embed I made last week. Im sort of cross processing since its going into a HP loaf. My daughter is having her reception this summer and she wants soaps for the table gift. I making a white coconut milk soap with pink, blue, green, and purple pastel heart embeds. Just poured the first pink one.



Mobjack Bay said:


> Here are my Valentines Day soaps.  I have issues with each of them, but I’ll keep it to myself for now .
> 
> View attachment 43337



These are Gorgeous!


----------



## Misschief

msunnerstood said:


> Beautiful! and YES! and who's yellow Mica is that?


It's actually bath bomb colour that I ordered from Voyageur Soap & Candle, Yellow 5 Lake.


----------



## Kiti Williams

I have been looking at recipes and planning my next soaping.  I need to make more shampoo bars for the family, and I am very interested in shaving soap.


----------



## shunt2011

Not really soapy but I made some sugar scrubs. Felt good. Haven’t made anything in quite some time. Got an order so had to jump in.


----------



## KiwiMoose

I'm waiting on an order for more castor oil, but measured out the last of what I had left and it was EXACTLY 50g!  That's what i use in my 1 litre recipe - so here goes...


----------



## Relle

Misschief said:


> I took pictures of my Lemon & Poppyseed soap... does that count?
> View attachment 43339


Looks so yummy, are the poppy seeds throughout or only the right hand side ?


----------



## Misschief

Relle said:


> Looks so yummy, are the poppy seeds throughout or only the right hand side ?


Thank you. They're only in the white side.


----------



## KeepItSimpleSoap

Sunday I took an impromptu inventory of the soap that I have made, the lard that I have yet to render and the pile of wax from leftover holiday and emergency candles. To date I have made 6 two pound batches. I have at least that much more Lard. I have more weight than that in candle wax. The total number of bars of soap that I have made is 69. I opted to not make soap today. Instead I put some time into my old kitchen in my former dwelling. Getting rid of stuff that I know that I don't need because it didn't make it to my new kitchen (10 years ago, time flies). I did find a 1" or so hole next to my window AC unit that the house wrens have been using for an entry and exit point. persistent little boogers. They kind of remind me of the way little mice behave.


----------



## KiwiMoose

You never know what you're going to get until you cut, eh?  This time I got two hummingbirds!


----------



## Beth

I am waiting for supplies, so no soap making here until the weekend. Shipping costs almost broke my bank account.


----------



## sirtim100

KiwiMoose said:


> You never know what you're going to get until you cut, eh?  This time I got two hummingbirds!
> View attachment 43379
> View attachment 43380



So nice they look almost spooky.


----------



## Zing

KeepItSimpleSoap said:


> View attachment 43360





KiwiMoose said:


> You never know what you're going to get until you cut, eh?  This time I got two hummingbirds!
> View attachment 43379
> View attachment 43380


Love it love it love it!  Knowing you, @KiwiMoose this was intentional and skillful -- and timed just perfectly after @KeepItSimpleSoap 's post!

I bought ingredients for homemade laundry soap, which is one of my New Years resolutions.  I did end up buying a bar of Fels-Naptha because I'm too impatient to make soap and wait for the cure.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

KiwiMoose said:


> You never know what you're going to get until you cut, eh?  This time I got two hummingbirds!


You surely did! Wowser!


----------



## Doris Ann

I received my little soap mold with a flower mat on Friday and had to try it out on Saturday. I struggled with how to cut the bars. I think next time I will only pour the loaf to about 1 1/2” depth and cut wide bars next time. Scented with Lavendar, Cedarwood, Patchouli, and a touch of Litsea. Colored with a mix of red strawberry and blue ice mica.


----------



## Misschief

Doris Ann said:


> I received my little soap mold with a flower mat on Friday and had to try it out on Saturday. I struggled with how to cut the bars. I think next time I will only pour the loaf to about 1 1/2” depth and cut wide bars next time. Scented with Lavendar, Cedarwood, Patchouli, and a touch of Litsea. Colored with a mix of red strawberry and blue ice mica.


I have that same mold. Yours came out of the mold way better than mine did. I like your idea for the next batch; it would certainly accentuate that mat better.


----------



## Quilter99755

KiwiMoose said:


> You never know what you're going to get until you cut, eh?  This time I got two hummingbirds!
> View attachment 43379
> View attachment 43380


I love them.  I see ravens...baby ravens.  But I spent 31 years in Alaska and they are my favorite bird!  These are wonderful!


----------



## Dawni

So pretty @Doris Ann! Love that color..

Soap is in the pot! Finally... But gosh, I has forgotten how neem stinks when it's being cooked lol

Edit:
And I have a feeling this is gonna be my fugliest soap ever lol


----------



## ShirleyHailstock

KiwiMoose said:


> You never know what you're going to get until you cut, eh?  This time I got two hummingbirds!
> View attachment 43379
> View attachment 43380


I love it. I haven't tried this effect yet. It's a little scary for a newbie, but I love reading your posts and seeing your photos.


----------



## Dawni

Dawni said:


> Soap is in the pot! Finally... But gosh, I has forgotten how neem stinks when it's being cooked lol
> 
> Edit:
> And I have a feeling this is gonna be my fugliest soap ever lol


And I was right lol
Here they are just cut.. I'm gonna clean em up n post a better picture in a separate thread coz I wanna share my experience with this recipe.


----------



## ShirleyHailstock

I received lots of supplies for new projects. I continue to monitor the soaps that arecuring. The black amber and lavender soap I made is drying nicely, although I believe it will take a long time to completely cure.  Enjoying the forum.


----------



## SoapySuds

I haven’t soaped except for the one attempt at the challenge this month. Too much other stuff going on.

I did stare at my curing soap mounds. I smell them.

I have a small loaf of CPOP that seems to be ok. I think my oven may run hotter than the 170F it claims to be its lowest setting.

I need a heat pad. Because dagnabbit, I am tired of non gelled soap. Gelled soap has such a pretty quality to it and I want it for all my soap. It cuts better, looks better and I need it in my life. Ok, need is a strong word, want is more betterer.

Also I need grammar lessons.

On a side bar...

I hate the internet right now. But I love soap. And looking at all the soap. You are all amazing for making soap. Make more. Fill the world with beautiful soap.

Golly, artists are super sensitive, whether they are writing, singing, painting, etc and they say they want to be better and want advice but giving it is like getting into a ring with a wild bear with a batch of cubs and then you step in front of a cub and all of a sudden it’s the worst thing you’ve ever done. People tell you you’re an idiot for saying something, and the idiot that is down there with the bear in the first place becomes the bear or is about to be killed by the bear or both and now it’s a giant slaughter fest.

Damned if you do, damned if you don’t.

Here’s to the bears!


----------



## Emmanuel

Today I will do a castille soap with 95%NaOH + 5% KOH as it is said to improve it  I will use CPOP with a yoghurt making machine that heats evenly at 50°C


----------



## Adobehead

Doris Ann said:


> I received my little soap mold with a flower mat on Friday and had to try it out on Saturday. I struggled with how to cut the bars. I think next time I will only pour the loaf to about 1 1/2” depth and cut wide bars next time. Scented with Lavendar, Cedarwood, Patchouli, and a touch of Litsea. Colored with a mix of red strawberry and blue ice mica.



oops, not the post I wanted, but to say wow, your interesting EO combination inspires me and the pattern on top is lovely.  I like it!  Hard to type this with the cat walking/laying on my hands.


----------



## Dawni

Soleseifes.. No color. I'm on a roll hehe.. I have this, the neem soap, and a rebatch. And one more planned for tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## Lauren C

Kari Howie said:


> Nothing. Absolutely nothing. I’ve been in so much arthritis pain with the cold weather I can’t stand long enough to make soap. I’m trying to figure out if I can do everything seated at the kitchen table.


I’m so sorry! Hope your arthritis gets better.



Jstheidi said:


> I  was also opened for surgery because ligaments and tendons were also completely detached. This has by far been one of the most painful surgeries I’ve ever been through and healing time seems like it’s going SOOOO SLOW. I am doing physical therapy and exercising at home but I’m just not one to sit still and do nothing! I’m also allergic to all pain meds so acetaminophen and ibuprofen is the only thing I’m taking. I just hope it’s worth the pain when recovery is done.


I’ve got a torn rotator cuff and detached tendon too—looking at surgery in March. Hope you get better soon! Is it possible to make soap in your condition?



Lauren C said:


> View attachment 43394
> 
> View attachment 43395
> 
> Here’s my first cold process soap. And the close up pic below it is to show what Anne George’s indigo powder looked like at the top of the pic as compared with the activated charcoal at the bottom of the pic.
> 
> My original post:
> “I’m about to try my first cold process soap, and I’m really nervous about the process. I love hot process. Also, I’ve only ever used essential oils, but I’m taken back by the cost. So I’m trying the pull through method today in PVC pipes using an EO blend with two fragrance oils as well.
> My question—will I still get a blue hue using Anne George’s indigo powder 1 tsp mixed in 1 tbsp oil just before adding to that portion of my batter, or do you find the blue hues only come out when from a heated (or long) oil infusion?”
> 
> I’m editing my post because I realized it might be impossible to answer my question. The types of oils I used, or EO/FOs, or whether or not I gelled the soap could all affect the color of the batter, and therefore the resulting color of any added colorants. I’ll find out from my own experiments! I was sooo excited to try Anne George’s indigo—it had just arrived in the mail.


I also want to pass on something I learned. I set up my 3” pvc pipe with a funnel. I actually had 3 pipes with 3 different sized funnels. The largest funnel did well for me the entire pour, but the other two funnels with smaller circumferences in the small, inner center spout got clogged up as my batter was cooling during the pour. I’ll never use the smaller ones again, and I’m not sure the funnels were that helpful anyway. Next time I’ll just pour down the skewer in the center. I’ll keep the skewer in place with a piece of tape across the top of the pipe.


----------



## cmzaha

KiwiMoose said:


> You never know what you're going to get until you cut, eh?  This time I got two hummingbirds!
> View attachment 43379
> View attachment 43380


Yes, you did get perfect little Hummers. That is why cutting soap is like opening a christmas present. Those are beautiful Kiwi. They are the perfect little bringers of good luck, joy, and love in folklore.


----------



## KiwiMoose

cmzaha said:


> Yes, you did get perfect little Hummers. That is why cutting soap is like opening a christmas present. Those are beautiful Kiwi. They are the perfect little bringers of good luck, joy, and love in folklore.


That's a relief!  The others all look like scary beetles!


----------



## msunnerstood

well, believe it or not, Im doing my challenge soap in CP. Im doing separate layers so im getting good practice on the different soaping temps. Why I chose My first real CP soap to be one with complexity is Ive never gotten really straight layers in HP.. there, my soapy thing and my confession in one post.


----------



## Dawni

I wrote a novel in the photo gallery hahaha

I also cut the rebatch I made yesterday. It's brown coz it has a lot of the neem soap I made the day before. The soap thickened up after I filled the loaf mold and wouldn't have looked nice in individual molds. So I left it in the pot lol




The soleseifes are still soft in the mold.. Maybe tomorrow I can show em off hehe.


----------



## msunnerstood

OMG I did it, my first totally CP soap, including piping and nothing over heated or had oil seepage or soap on a roped or any other disaster Ive heard tell about. I do have a few areas with soda ash im going to have to tackle but over all im relieved but likely remaining an HP'er. I just have too much anxiety.


----------



## Ladka

msunnerstood said:


> OMG ...likely remaining an HP'er. I just have too much anxiety.


Don't worry, anxiety goes away with practice.


----------



## linne1gi

msunnerstood said:


> OMG I did it, my first totally CP soap, including piping and nothing over heated or had oil seepage or soap on a roped or any other disaster Ive heard tell about. I do have a few areas with soda ash im going to have to tackle but over all im relieved but likely remaining an HP'er. I just have too much anxiety.


And soda ash goes away with steaming!


 First time, line pour.View attachment 43451
View attachment 43451
View attachment 43451


----------



## Misschief

I'm making Gardener's Hand Soap today, in prep for the upcoming gardening season.


----------



## ShirleyHailstock

I bought a large mold from Bulk Apothercary and it called for 72 oz of oil. Last night, I made soap in it and it turned out wonderfully. It was suggested (in my reading) that I let it sit for 12 hours before unmolding. This morning it came right out of the mold and I cut it into 16 bars. I used peppermint fragrance and it smells wonderful.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

msunnerstood said:


> OMG I did it, my first totally CP soap, including piping and nothing over heated or had oil seepage or soap on a roped or any other disaster Ive heard tell about. I do have a few areas with soda ash im going to have to tackle but over all im relieved but likely remaining an HP'er. I just have too much anxiety.


. LOL, too funny. Happy to hear that it worked out!



linne1gi said:


> First time, line pour.


That’s a great soap!


----------



## SoapSisters

@linne1gi : Your soap is stunning! Any tips for the rest of us?


----------



## Suzette

Hi everyone! I’m brand new to soap making and just love it so far. I have made a small batch of tallow soap that turned out beautifully! I have also made a CP batch that seized terribly. I believe it was a combination of the lye mixture being too warm and fragrance oil not agreeing with the mixture.
Is there any way of predetermining what a fragrance oil might do before ruining the batch? Thanks very much!

It’s just lovely msunnerstood. Congrats!


----------



## Misschief

Suzette said:


> Hi everyone! I’m brand new to soap making and just love it so far. I have made a small batch of tallow soap that turned out beautifully! I have also made a CP batch that seized terribly. I believe it was a combination of the lye mixture being too warm and fragrance oil not agreeing with the mixture.
> Is there any way of predetermining what a fragrance oil might do before ruining the batch? Thanks very much!


Depending on where you get your fragrance oils, many suppliers will have something about how their fragrances behave in CP soap. Or the reviews.


----------



## linne1gi

ShirleyHailstock said:


> I bought a large mold from Bulk Apothercary and it called for 72 oz of oil. Last night, I made soap in it and it turned out wonderfully. It was suggested (in my reading) that I let it sit for 12 hours before unmolding. This morning it came right out of the mold and I cut it into 16 bars. I used peppermint fragrance and it smells wonderful.


Wow, those must be really large bars. I regularly use a mold that requires 30 ounces of oils/butters and I get 10 bars from this mold! They are 4 ounces each.


----------



## ShirleyHailstock

I have a very large family and when they saw the first (small) batch I did, they immediately wanted more. So everyone is getting two bars and I won't have enough.


----------



## linne1gi

linne1gi said:


> Wow, those must be really large bars. I regularly use a mold that requires 30 ounces of oils/butters and I get 10 bars from this mold! They are 4 ounces each.





ShirleyHailstock said:


> I have a very large family and when they saw the first (small) batch I did, they immediately wanted more. So everyone is getting two bars and I won't have enough.


Nice!


----------



## Misschief

I made another batch of Charcoal & Lavender Castile soap this morning. It was a good seller at last year's market and I'm all out so I figured I'd better make more. This is using the No Slime Castile soap recipe from @Zany_in_CO. This time, I used real sea water that my son-in-law brought me from Nanaimo, on Vancouver Island.


----------



## Suzette

Misschief said:


> Depending on where you get your fragrance oils, many suppliers will have something about how their fragrances behave in CP soap. Or the reviews.


Thanks, Misschief. Your Charcoal soap looks amazing.


----------



## jules92207

Made my first neem oil, frankincense and myrrh soap. What a potent combination. I had a request for 40 bars so that’s all I got to yesterday.


----------



## amd

Over the weekend I packaged 40 bars of soap. Ordered oils. Made a dragon (GOT) inspired soap... it's not pretty. Made a Minecraft inspired soap that might be pretty. Made a test bar of a tweaked shampoo (syndet) recipe. Spent far too long thinking about all the things I would like to get into making and researching recipes.

Tonight I will be doing dishes and making a unicorn inspired soap. And probably learning more about lotion making.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I had a soapalooza weekend making really green soap with a matcha tea infusion and then playing around mixing indigo and madder to make purple. It looks like I have some nice shades in the purple-ish red to blue-ish purple range in my test batches. Pictures soon. Today I looked at the soapy dishes and left it at that.  I spent most of the afternoon cooking for an international themed potluck tomorrow night.


----------



## Misschief

For three days this week, my co-worker and I are working half days; I have three mornings off so decided it's a good week to make soap. This morning, I made a perennial favourite, Salt & Pepper soap. It's scented with Salt Water Mermaid. I'm not sure what I'll make tomorrow.


----------



## amd

I looked at my overflowing tote of dirty soap dishes. They growled at me, so I came back to work. I just can't deal with that kind of negativity today.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Misschief said:


> For three days this week, my co-worker and I are working half days; I have three mornings off so decided it's a good week to make soap. This morning, I made a perennial favourite, Salt & Pepper soap. It's scented with Salt Water Mermaid. I'm not sure what I'll make tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 43497


Probably not simple, but... Simply elegant!


----------



## Shereen

I made a batch of melt and pour soap with loofah, chamomile oil and chamomile flower. To go as a pair with chamomile cp soap which I made last month.


----------



## MGM

Made @Dawni 's Neem Soap! My kids can't stand Anise, so my EO mix was: 
cedarwood 20%, lemongrass 30%, sage 10%, tea tree 40%. On the day I made it, strange parts of the house smelled like Neem. Not the basement kitchen where it was, but the upstairs bedrooms or the back room or something. On the first day I smelled more lemongrass than Neem but that's faded back a bit. I'm surprised to not smell much TTO, given the quantity.
Pleased so far, but we'll have to see how it works.



Shereen said:


> I made a batch of melt and pour soap with loofah, chamomile oil and chamomile flower. To go as a pair with chamomile cp soap which I made last month.


Lovely soap and equally lovely photos! I envy people who have the skill and motivation to set up a proper photo shoot....I considered mine a success because I used the junk lying near the soap to prop up the soap at a better angle!


----------



## Jackie Tobey

Puppy got me up early, I’m a night shifter. So what do I do?  Make Soap!!  1 pound of soap colored with indigo powder and scented with essential oils of Bergamot, Patchouli, YlangYlang (Serenity on EOCalc at 5%). Nice scent, waiting to see if it makes it through the saponification process and lasts.  Anyone use this scent before?  What did you think?


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Jackie Tobey said:


> Puppy got me up early, I’m a night shifter. So what do I do?  Make Soap!!  1 pound of soap colored with indigo powder and scented with essential oils of Bergamot, Patchouli, YlangYlang (Serenity on EOCalc at 5%). Nice scent, waiting to see if it makes it through the saponification process and lasts.  Anyone use this scent before?  What did you think?


That sounds like a nice blend.  I don’t recall it showing up on the eocalc blend review thread.


----------



## Jackie Tobey

Mobjack Bay said:


> That sounds like a nice blend.  I don’t recall it showing up on the eocalc blend review thread.


I will look for it. Don’t remember seeing it. But I have decided to start trying the ones that interest me and add to the EO call review thread.



Mobjack Bay said:


> That sounds like a nice blend.  I don’t recall it showing up on the eocalc blend review thread.


I can't find the EO blend review board.  Is there one set up like the FO spreadsheet?


----------



## Dawni

MGM said:


> Made @Dawni 's Neem Soap! My kids can't stand Anise, so my EO mix was:
> cedarwood 20%, lemongrass 30%, sage 10%, tea tree 40%. On the day I made it, strange parts of the house smelled like Neem. Not the basement kitchen where it was, but the upstairs bedrooms or the back room or something. On the first day I smelled more lemongrass than Neem but that's faded back a bit. I'm surprised to not smell much TTO, given the quantity.
> Pleased so far, but we'll have to see how it works.


Love that color!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Jackie Tobey said:


> Puppy got me up early, I’m a night shifter. So what do I do?  Make Soap!!  1 pound of soap colored with indigo powder and scented with essential oils of Bergamot, Patchouli, YlangYlang (Serenity on EOCalc at 5%). Nice scent, waiting to see if it makes it through the saponification process and lasts.  Anyone use this scent before?  What did you think?


I made one recently with Patchouli, Ylang Ylang, and Cedarwood - very nice earthy floral.


----------



## Shereen

Thank you. I love photography and soaping, these two make a very nice blend. 
You have a lovely soap as well, I like the prints on them


----------



## Dawni

Dawni said:


> Soleseifes.. No color.
> View attachment 43424


Finally unmolded everything. 
See the difference between unmolding after 3 days, on the right, and unmolding after 6 days, on the left.





The ones unmolded sooner have ash.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Jackie Tobey said:


> I can't find the EO blend review board.  Is there one set up like the FO spreadsheet?


It’s here:

I can find it in a search if I type in “eocalc.com,” but using just eocalc doesn’t work for me.



Dawni said:


> Finally unmolded everything.
> See the difference between unmolding after 3 days, on the right, and unmolding after 6 days, on the left.
> View attachment 43510
> 
> The ones unmolded sooner have ash.


Maybe that’s what caused the ash on my recent flower soaps.  I don’t think I’ve ever left soap in the mold for 6 days!


----------



## Dawni

Mobjack Bay said:


> Maybe that’s what caused the ash on my recent flower soaps.  I don’t think I’ve ever left soap in the mold for 6 days!


Also. In general, even the one with ash has less compared to the previous batch. I used 75% ACV as my liquid... need to test this out more if it does help with ash.


----------



## cmzaha

Dawni said:


> Also. In general, even the one with ash has less compared to the previous batch. I used 75% ACV as my liquid... need to test this out more if it does help with ash.


I do not find that ACV really helps with ash, which I usually always soap with. But, I usually pour at emulsion and de-mold in 8-12 hrs. I pour in log molds and I simply cannot cut my soap if they stay in the mold longer. To comply with this thread I have done nothing soapy for a month or so other than selling soap.


----------



## Misschief

Mobjack Bay said:


> Probably not simple, but... Simply elegant!


It really wasn't difficult, @Mobjack Bay 

The swirl to the left is done with a chopstick. The peaks to the right are done with the back of a spoon when the soap is at thick trace, thick enough to hold its shape.

As far as soapy things I did... I cut the Salt & Pepper soap last night. Then, I put the Charcoal Castile soap back in the oven overnight in an attempt to "fix" the partial gel.  It made no difference.


----------



## Dawni

Soapy thing: rebatch confetti. And yes, it's also brown lol

And I made a batch of lotion bars for an order.



cmzaha said:


> I do not find that ACV really helps with ash, which I usually always soap with. But, I usually pour at emulsion and de-mold in 8-12 hrs. I pour in log molds and I simply cannot cut my soap if they stay in the mold longer. To comply with this thread I have done nothing soapy for a month or so other than selling soap.


There goes that theory lol.

I've not tested it in any other CP aside from soleseifes but it's noticeable in those. The ones with none have thick ash (which happen to be in loaf form so I agree, impossible to unmold after 6 days) and the more vinegar I use the less they have.

So maybe not touching it, if you can get away with it, is the key? Haha.. That is of course, if it bothers you.


----------



## GML

I cut a loaf of oatmilk and oatmeal HP soap this morning that I made last night. Skipped adding yogurt to the soap after the cook (no yogurt on hand) and even though sodium lactate was added,the soap was not as fluid as it is when yogurt is added. I also forgot to add the granulated sugar to the liquid which is a good thing because this soap does not smell as "oaty" as it does when oatmilk and oatmeal is used.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Dawni said:


> Also. In general, even the one with ash has less compared to the previous batch. I used 75% ACV as my liquid... need to test this out more if it does help with ash.


I’ve been so focused on testing recipes, learning techniques and playing with natural colorants, that I haven’t focused enough on what might be causing ash on my soaps.  It seems to pop up in a very random way.  A loaf may have no ash, while the little bit of extra soap in an individual mold gets ash, or sometimes it’s the reverse.  So weird...

My soapy thing for the day was looking at the soaps I made this past weekend with various blends of indigo and madder.  The colors have shifted a bit, but I still have a range of purple hues.  It’s going to be very interesting to watch these soaps over time.


----------



## StormyK

First time try at a mica line and first time including a fragrance. The rivers were an accident, but I kinda like them.  

Any suggestions as to how to get a line straight at the edges?


----------



## cmzaha

StormyK said:


> First time try at a mica line and first time including a fragrance. The rivers were an accident, but I kinda like them.
> 
> Any suggestions as to how to get a line straight at the edges?
> 
> View attachment 43520


Your soap looks very pretty, but it is not advised to use coarse or even medium grain salt as decoration. If you or anyone else that uses the soap forgets to remove the salt they can get a nasty laceration. Himalayan salt can be quite sharp. Nothing over fine salt should be used on or in soap. Sorry I cannot help you with the mica line question as I do not do mica lines.


----------



## StormyK

@cmzaha This one is just for me and I mostly just wanted to experiment with adding something large to the top. I had large Himalayan on hand so that's what went on.  That said, I appreciate the heads-up and will be knocking everything off before using. 

(Do people not do this anyway? I've always knocked off any "decor" that was on a purchased soap before using it!)


----------



## cmzaha

StormyK said:


> @cmzaha This one is just for me and I mostly just wanted to experiment with adding something large to the top. I had large Himalayan on hand so that's what went on.  That said, I appreciate the heads-up and will be knocking everything off before using.
> 
> (Do people not do this anyway? I've always knocked off any "decor" that was on a purchased soap before using it!)


Never count on what people will do. Just an example I shrink wrap all my wood soap decks and had a customer come back and complain they do not work. After talking to her I asked her if she un-wrapped it. Nope, she did not. So never depend on someone taking off the big pieces of salt they will think it is for exfoliating. You can use clear m&p to add pretty chunks on top of the soap. My theory is if it can potentially hurt you it does not belong on a soap.


----------



## StormyK

cmzaha said:


> I shrink wrap all my wood soap decks and had a customer come back and complain they do not work. After talking to her I asked her if she un-wrapped it. Nope, she did not.



BWAHAHAHAHA! That's amazing! 
No matter how jaded I become I still manage to be consistently shocked (impressed?) by the sheer idiocy of the human race. 

Either way, you present a good rule of thumb to follow. And, should I ever reach a point of soap-competency that I delve into sales I'll have to remember to consider the lowest possible denominator!


----------



## cmzaha

StormyK said:


> BWAHAHAHAHA! That's amazing!
> No matter how jaded I become I still manage to be consistently shocked (impressed?) by the sheer idiocy of the human race.
> 
> Either way, you present a good rule of thumb to follow. And, should I ever reach a point of soap-competency that I delve into sales I'll have to remember to consider the lowest possible denominator!


----------



## Misschief

StormyK said:


> BWAHAHAHAHA! That's amazing!
> No matter how jaded I become I still manage to be consistently shocked (impressed?) by the sheer idiocy of the human race.
> 
> Either way, you present a good rule of thumb to follow. And, should I ever reach a point of soap-competency that I delve into sales I'll have to remember to consider the lowest possible denominator!


Consider them but, please, don't cater to them. That drags everyone down to their level.


----------



## CatahoulaBubble

I made my first egg soap today. Goat milk and Bielefelder eggs from my own chickens. I hopefully layered just right to have a yellow orange center surrounded by creamy white. I put Mata gold mica on the top to decrate it and stuck it in my oven. Hoping it turns out.


----------



## Dawni

CatahoulaBubble said:


> I made my first egg soap today. Goat milk and Bielefelder eggs from my own chickens. I hopefully layered just right to have a yellow orange center surrounded by creamy white. I put Mata gold mica on the top to decrate it and stuck it in my oven. Hoping it turns out.


It will. Looks great already


----------



## ShirleyHailstock

I made my first (possibly last) salt bars late last night. The recipe said to cut them after 4 hours. I was asleep at that time and cut them this morning (11 hours later). Some of them crumbled, but not all of them. 

I liked the feel of the exfoliant as I washed the residual off my hands. The batch was small as was suggested here.


----------



## cmzaha

ShirleyHailstock said:


> I made my first (possibly last) salt bars late last night. The recipe said to cut them after 4 hours. I was asleep at that time and cut them this morning (11 hours later). Some of them crumbled, but not all of them.
> 
> I liked the feel of the exfoliant as I washed the residual off my hands. The batch was small as was suggested here.
> 
> View attachment 43566


Don't judge any salt bar for at least 6 months and best at a year. What grain salt did you use? I ask because salt bars should be relatively smooth and if using 50% or lower salt they will, many times, smooth out like river rocks. The main exfoliation comes from the fact that saltwater is a natural exfoliant. I use 100% salt and cut mine in 45 min so I never make salt bars late at night.


----------



## CatahoulaBubble

I cut the egg soap this morning. Not eggzactly the design I was hoping for and I think I will add maya gold into the middle next time, but I'm pleased with the unmolding. The fragrance is New Beginnings from Nurture and it's quite nice. Can't wait til it cures so I can comare it to my regular goat milk soap recipe.


----------



## Kari Howie

I think it’s awesome! I love the cheery yellow!


----------



## ShirleyHailstock

cmzaha said:


> Don't judge any salt bar for at least 6 months and best at a year. What grain salt did you use? I ask because salt bars should be relatively smooth and if using 50% or lower salt they will, many times, smooth out like river rocks. The main exfoliation comes from the fact that saltwater is a natural exfoliant. I use 100% salt and cut mine in 45 min so I never make salt bars late at night.


I used regular table salt. There's a photo of the salt box below. The grit is pretty fine. The salt bars are relatively smooth. As usual, I'll wait and see what happens.


----------



## KiwiMoose

I'm getting soaping withdrawals.. we've had a long weekend here, with Monday being a public holiday. And we took Friday off.  But we've been cleaning and tidying the house coz it's going on the market tomorrow.  I feel very ripped off having four days off work and not making any soap!


----------



## msunnerstood

uggh, poured my soap. was fluid enough to do swirls so i layered it somewhat, designed the top and remembered I didnt swirl it..  so i plunked that gear tie down the middle and swayed it back and forth without disturbing the top too much but being HP its hard to say how much actually swirled and then I was worried about air bubbles so had to thump it on the floor.. dang it I wanted to see how the hibiscus powder worked in it but i may wind up with a blobby swirl..

btw: Hibiscus powder turns a deep reddish purple in oil and an even darker purple in the soap. It will be interesting to see how it cures.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I’ve been playing around with plant colorants this month, picking up from where I left off last summer.  Now that most of those soaps have cured for 6 months or so, I can see how the colors held or faded.  While there are always surprises, madder, indigo and annatto are reasonably predictable.  With those three, it should be possible to get almost any color.  My first trials with indigo and madder produced nice purples.  The indigo and annatto combo is going to be trickier, I think, based on a trial soap I made yesterday that turned entirely white on the outside .  It’s pretty, but not what I planned.  Another little loaf made with Spirulina also looks good this morning.  The matcha tea soaps I made last weekend with strong oil infusions are a beautiful green. They’re living in the dark for now.



KiwiMoose said:


> I'm getting soaping withdrawals.. we've had a long weekend here, with Monday being a public holiday. And we took Friday off.  But we've been cleaning and tidying the house coz it's going on the market tomorrow.  I feel very ripped off having four days off work and not making any soap!


You need soapmaking to help you get through selling a house!



msunnerstood said:


> btw: Hibiscus powder turns a deep reddish purple in oil and an even darker purple in the soap. It will be interesting to see how it cures.



I hope you soap turns out! Thanks for sharing the information about the hibiscus powder.  I might try grinding some dried hibiscus flowers that I already have.


----------



## shunt2011

ShirleyHailstock said:


> I used regular table salt. There's a photo of the salt box below. The grit is pretty fine. The salt bars are relatively smooth. As usual, I'll wait and see what happens.
> 
> View attachment 43577



That should work just fine.  Salt soap has to be cut while still warm or they don't cut well at all and crumble.   I cut mine at 3 hours.   I only use 50% salt.  I cure mine for 6-12 months but prefer them more even longer.


----------



## Kari Howie

I made 6 batches of soap over the past 2 weeks. Took me longer than usual because of my stupid arthritis pain.  Aaarrrggghh! I’m too immature for my body to act this old.


----------



## Ladka

I've rendered a smallish amount of beef fat I'd skimmed from my soup yesterday. There's probably also some melted marrow in it. I'm going to wash it for the third time then weigh and build a recipe.
It still smells of the soup when hot. I wander if the smell is going to disappear completely or not. If not it'll be a garden soap.


----------



## GML

I watched soap making videos on youtube...does that count?


----------



## AliOop

I just tried out my first bar from a batch made with goat's milk powder, rather than liquid GM. It's only been curing 3 weeks but already has a wonderful, non-drying lather with no residue, even when used on my face. I almost NEVER use soap on my face, so this is amazing for me. 

This was unscented CP using the HTM and then poured into cavity molds. Other ingredients were oatmeal, honey, and SL. Oils were lard (70%), CO (20%), castor (5%), and shea (5%). Honestly, this is probably my favorite recipe in almost 7 years of soap-making (I've been saying five years for awhile but just realized that my first batch was in 2013, so it's been 7 years now!). They are ashy but still very pretty, and have such a great feel to them. I'm going to give these bars another 3 weeks to finish curing, and then will probably steam them clean before giving them as gifts. 

I already have another batch of the same recipe curing, but I scented the second batch with 2 parts each of lavender and sweet orange, and one part patchouli. Great blend but definitely need to dial way back on the patch, since it's all I smell when I walk into the house.


----------



## linne1gi

ShirleyHailstock said:


> I made my first (possibly last) salt bars late last night. The recipe said to cut them after 4 hours. I was asleep at that time and cut them this morning (11 hours later). Some of them crumbled, but not all of them.
> 
> I liked the feel of the exfoliant as I washed the residual off my hands. The batch was small as was suggested here.
> 
> View attachment 43566


I made salt bars yesterday also.  I used 75% salt this time, last time I made them I used 50%.  I also used activated charcoal and the scent is an essential oil mixture called breathe.  Have you heard of it?  It's 20% Eucalyptus, 20% Peppermint, 20% Rosemary, 20% Lavender and 20% Lemon (I used lemongrass because I didn't have lemon).  Let me tell you this mixture is to die for - WOW!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Woot! Look what came on the courier today - all half price and some unusual ones like black violet and oak moss, mandarin and coriander (cilantro), lime lavender and ebony, rhubarb and rose  syrup.


----------



## msunnerstood

Ok here is the Hibiscus soap. I included the tops so you can see what color the actual Hibiscus petal powder was. In    photos it looks almost black in the soap but in person its a very deep purple. Im curious to see if it fades as it cures.


----------



## Kari Howie

AliOop said:


> I just tried out my first bar from a batch made with goat's milk powder, rather than liquid GM. It's only been curing 3 weeks but already has a wonderful, non-drying lather with no residue, even when used on my face. I almost NEVER use soap on my face, so this is amazing for me.
> 
> This was unscented CP using the HTM and then poured into cavity molds. Other ingredients were oatmeal, honey, and SL. Oils were lard (70%), CO (20%), castor (5%), and shea (5%). Honestly, this is probably my favorite recipe in almost 7 years of soap-making (I've been saying five years for awhile but just realized that my first batch was in 2013, so it's been 7 years now!). They are ashy but still very pretty, and have such a great feel to them. I'm going to give these bars another 3 weeks to finish curing, and then will probably steam them clean before giving them as gifts.
> 
> I already have another batch of the same recipe curing, but I scented the second batch with 2 parts each of lavender and sweet orange, and one part patchouli. Great blend but definitely need to dial way back on the patch, since it's all I smell when I walk into the house.


Good for you! How gratifying it is to make such a wonderful soap!


----------



## KiwiMoose

msunnerstood said:


> Ok here is the Hibiscus soap. I included the tops so you can see what color the actual Hibiscus petal powder was. In    photos it looks almost black in the soap but in person its a very deep purple. Im curious to see if it fades as it cures.
> 
> View attachment 43591
> View attachment 43592


Nice work!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

msunnerstood said:


> Ok here is the Hibiscus soap. I included the tops so you can see what color the actual Hibiscus petal powder was. In    photos it looks almost black in the soap but in person its a very deep purple. Im curious to see if it fades as it cures.
> 
> View attachment 43591
> View attachment 43592


That swirl looks great.  I hope you will keep us posted on the color


----------



## AliOop

msunnerstood said:


> Ok here is the Hibiscus soap. I included the tops so you can see what color the actual Hibiscus petal powder was. In    photos it looks almost black in the soap but in person its a very deep purple. Im curious to see if it fades as it cures.
> 
> View attachment 43591
> View attachment 43592


So pretty!!


----------



## GML

msunnerstood said:


> Ok here is the Hibiscus soap. I included the tops so you can see what color the actual Hibiscus petal powder was. In    photos it looks almost black in the soap but in person its a very deep purple. Im curious to see if it fades as it cures.
> 
> View attachment 43591
> View attachment 43592



I added some powered hibiscus flowers to a batch of  hp soap back in early October and the color does turn to a purple/brown color.


----------



## ShirleyHailstock

linne1gi said:


> I made salt bars yesterday also.  I used 75% salt this time, last time I made them I used 50%.  I also used activated charcoal and the scent is an essential oil mixture called breathe.  Have you heard of it?  It's 20% Eucalyptus, 20% Peppermint, 20% Rosemary, 20% Lavender and 20% Lemon (I used lemongrass because I didn't have lemon).  Let me tell you this mixture is to die for - WOW!


I might try them again and do it so I can cut them within the expected time frame.  Question - when you say you used only50% of x% of the salt, what does that mean? Did you use50% 0f the amount recommended in the recipe? If so, what did you use to make up the difference?

The essential oil mixture sounds heavenly.


----------



## amd

I made watermelon unicorn soap last night. Fragrance accelerated badly. I poured into cavity molds and I'm pretty sure I have huge air pockets. We'll see how they look when unmolding, but I'm betting I'll be doing these over with a different FO or doing a design that's acceleration friendly. (Sometimes the plan of attack matters.)


----------



## Misschief

Input the last of my 2019 invoices. Feeling a little under the weather today and the laser acrylic cutter at work, with its fumes, didn't help so I went home, with my boss' permission. At least I've done something constructive.


----------



## AliOop

ShirleyHailstock said:


> I might try them again and do it so I can cut them within the expected time frame.  Question - when you say you used only50% of x% of the salt, what does that mean?



It is typically referring to the salt-to-oil ratio. So if the recipe has 1000 grams of oil, a 50% salt recipe would include 500g of salt. Some people go up to 100%, but I can't even imagine how tough that would be to stir. My 50% recipe was thick enough! 

Also, I use cavity molds for my salt bars. That way, no cutting is needed, and there is no worry about unmolding too late, crumbly cuts, etc.


----------



## linne1gi

ShirleyHailstock said:


> I might try them again and do it so I can cut them within the expected time frame.  Question - when you say you used only50% of x% of the salt, what does that mean? Did you use50% 0f the amount recommended in the recipe? If so, what did you use to make up the difference?
> 
> The essential oil mixture sounds heavenly.


This time I used 75% of my oils. My oils were 30 ounces, so I used 22 1/2 ounces of pink Himalayan salt. You can use up to 100% of your oils. I used activated charcoal in these, so that’s why I only used 75% of the oils. I can’t wait for the cure to be over, 6 weeks (minimum) is a long time to wait!



amd said:


> I made watermelon unicorn soap last night. Fragrance accelerated badly. I poured into cavity molds and I'm pretty sure I have huge air pockets. We'll see how they look when unmolding, but I'm betting I'll be doing these over with a different FO or doing a design that's acceleration friendly. (Sometimes the plan of attack matters.)


Watermelon fragrance oil is known to rice and accelerate, its amazing you could mold them at all. I only use watermelon fragrance when I HP.


----------



## amd

linne1gi said:


> Watermelon fragrance oil is known to rice and accelerate, its amazing you could mold them at all. I only use watermelon fragrance when I HP.


This is the first time I've had it happen, and I've used other watermelon FO's without problem. I should have checked supplier notes before making the soap rather than after, lol. It's fully disclosed that it moves and to soap cool. I unmolded the soaps today and they're not nearly as bad as I thought, although not as perfect as I imagined. On the plus side they smell fantastic and the customer doesn't mind the gappy look.


----------



## CatahoulaBubble

Ok so I tested out my egg soap. Yes I know it's not cured but I always like to do a little test after it's set for a few days. I have to say I REALLY like the feel of it. It's slickery and feels really nice on my hands and the lather was rich and creamy. I can't wait to see how it performs with a full cure.


----------



## linne1gi

amd said:


> This is the first time I've had it happen, and I've used other watermelon FO's without problem. I should have checked supplier notes before making the soap rather than after, lol. It's fully disclosed that it moves and to soap cool. I unmolded the soaps today and they're not nearly as bad as I thought, although not as perfect as I imagined. On the plus side they smell fantastic and the customer doesn't mind the gappy look.


I'm sure they're great and  maybe just a few air bubble because you had to mold them so quickly. I love watermelon fragrance also.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Attempting a second batch of lavender and liquorice tiger stripe. Stand by...


----------



## linne1gi

KiwiMoose said:


> Attempting a second batch of lavender and liquorice tiger stripe. Stand by...


I’d love to see photos.


----------



## KiwiMoose

linne1gi said:


> I’d love to see photos.


Happy to oblige!


----------



## linne1gi

KiwiMoose said:


> Happy to oblige!
> View attachment 43634


Gorgeous, I want to see the cut!


----------



## ohanlon86

I made rose soap inside bath bomb hearts


----------



## amd

I took tomorrow off work... so hopefully I will get some soapy stuff done! Although it will likely be packaging soap and figuring out what I need to do for the Square/Weebly integration I'm being forced into. And probably cleaning my soap dungeon and preparing for a soap class on Monday. Although I did get a batch of yogurt made for more soaps...


----------



## Natalie Sunbear

I watched soooo many youtube soap making vids as I am waiting for supplies to come for my first ever batch of soap.  All you guys make it look so easy. 
I feel once my supplies are here I will be ready.  I have picked an easy lavender soap recipe. No fancy techniques just straight forward  sospong.  Wish me luck!
.


----------



## MGM

I walked around the house and discovered batches of soap curing! I wish I'd taken a before photo, because I was feeling a bit like Old Mother Hubbard with such empty curing shelves. But I'd been making more soap than usual...where was it all? 45 minutes later, I'd rounded it all up from other shelves, on top of the fridge, on the shelf in the laundry room, in a box on the floor, etc. etc.


----------



## KiwiMoose

linne1gi said:


> Gorgeous, I want to see the cut!


Now you're just being greedy


----------



## Jersey Girl

I made my very first batch of CP soap. After over a month of reading anything I could get my hands on and amassing my supplies I finally took the plunge. I used a simple recipe of CO, OO and PO with some Apple Green Moss Mica and Mango FO and I am thrilled to say that it went very well. I am beyond excited and had to share!  Time will tell how this will develop but I have great hope!  It’s currently resting comfortably in a warm spot!  Here’s what it looked like before I tucked it in. It’s safe to say I have caught the soap bug!


----------



## Wendy548

Have lots of soap 300 plus  bars. Already given lots away.  Would like to at least recoup my material costs.  Any suggestions on how to sell at a steep discount.  Have filed my Canada Health forms. Not a form business yet.


----------



## Kiti Williams

ohanlon86 said:


> I made rose soap inside bath bomb hearts




How does that work, exactly?


----------



## Jersey Girl

I unmolded my first CP batch today and I have to say I am very happy with the results.  Looking forward to seeing how it cures.  I’m realizing that soaping takes much patience!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Jersey Girl said:


> I unmolded my first CP batch today and I have to say I am very happy with the results.  Looking forward to seeing how it cures.  I’m realizing that soaping takes much patience!


Those look great.  I love the color.

Here’s my first ever batch using oxides.  This is after a couple of hours in the mold because, unfortunately, I did not remember to take a wet soap pic.  I upped the soy wax (GW 415) from 20% to 25% for this batch.  For some reason, I thought soy wax would be hard to work with, but aside from keeping the temperature up, it’s quickly become a favorite.  I’m finding that it melts completely and gets totally clear more quickly than the lard and tallow/lard shortening I’ve used.  I love the soaps I made last fall with 20% GW 415, but want to work my way up to 30% for comparison.

The interior is a thin layer pour down the side wall of the mold. I scented it with a mix of lime and mint, with a Mojito in mind.  I used ultramarine blue, chrome green, hydrated chrome green, TD and something else that I’ll save for after the cut .  I was aiming for dark pastels and hopefully I got close.


----------



## Sherrelle Milligan

Today I cut a loaf of soap I made using Cambrian Blue clay for the first time. I used Rosemary and Lemon essential oil for fragrance, lemon peel power for exfoliation and decorated with Calendula petals on top. It’s probably one of the most beautiful bars I’ve made, but the smell did not come through very well. The Cambrian clay has its own distinctive smell that is overpowering the rosemary and lemon. I will use more next time (used 0.5 ounces of each for 2 lbs loaf).


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Sherrelle Milligan said:


> Today I cut a loaf of soap I made using Cambrian Blue clay for the first time. I used Rosemary and Lemon essential oil for fragrance, lemon peel power for exfoliation and decorated with Calendula petals on top. It’s probably one of the most beautiful bars I’ve made, but the smell did not come through very well. The Cambrian clay has its own distinctive smell that is overpowering the rosemary and lemon. I will use more next time (used 0.5 ounces of each for 2 lbs loaf).


That’s very pretty soap!  I love the soft blue color of the clay.


----------



## Jersey Girl

Mobjack Bay said:


> Those look great.  I love the color.
> 
> Here’s my first ever batch using oxides.  This is after a couple of hours in the mold because, unfortunately, I did not remember to take a wet soap pic.  I upped the soy wax (GW 415) from 20% to 25% for this batch.  For some reason, I thought soy wax would be hard to work with, but aside from keeping the temperature up, it’s quickly become a favorite.  I’m finding that it melts completely and gets totally clear more quickly than the lard and tallow/lard shortening I’ve used.  I love the soaps I made last fall with 20% GW 415, but want to work my way up to 30% for comparison.
> 
> The interior is a thin layer pour down the side wall of the mold. I scented it with a mix of lime and mint, with a Mojito in mind.  I used ultramarine blue, chrome green, hydrated chrome green, TD and something else that I’ll save for after the cut .  I was aiming for dark pastels and hopefully I got close.
> 
> View attachment 43680


I love your color combo. Would love to see a pic when you cut it!


----------



## cmzaha

linne1gi said:


> This time I used 75% of my oils. My oils were 30 ounces, so I used 22 1/2 ounces of pink Himalayan salt. You can use up to 100% of your oils. I used activated charcoal in these, so that’s why I only used 75% of the oils. I can’t wait for the cure to be over, 6 weeks (minimum) is a long time to wait!


Sadly Himalayan Salt is one of the salts we long time salt bar makers warn against using. It can be very scratchy and even cause lacerations. Even fine grain is not good for salt bars. The pink part is made up of hard clay that does not dissolve. Sorry, you must not have read all the info on salt bars in this forum. Just be very careful when using them or use them with a bath pouf.

I am one that uses 100-110% salt with a 30% lye concentration and have no problems stirring my batter. I even get in 2 color swirls depending on my fragrance. I never use salt bars that have less than a 6-month cure and cherish the bars with 2-3 year cures. I will determine at 6 months if I feel they are ready for market if not they stay on the curing rack.


----------



## Zing

Jersey Girl said:


> I unmolded my first CP batch today and I have to say I am very happy with the results.  Looking forward to seeing how it cures.  I’m realizing that soaping takes much patience!


Wait, what? That was your first? Wowza!


----------



## Misschief

Not especially soapy but I made the rest of my table signs today. Well, I might have to make a few more. They're made of cement and paper clips (as in this thread). It's almost as much fun as making soap. Almost.


----------



## nature coast

Today i'm restocking my lavender basil soap and also making Pet Paw balm for my craft market next week. Might work on some new labels but we will see how long i stay in the soap kitchen.


----------



## Jersey Girl

Zing said:


> Wait, what? That was your first? Wowza!


Yes!  My very first!  I have to say that I have read and read and read and watched tutorial videos and then researched some more cause that’s just how anal I am. Lol. I think I started in November and just now felt I was ready to take the plunge. I start thinking of soap and new things to research as soon as my eyes open in the morning. Sounds pretty crazy, but I’m sure a lot of you would totally get it!


----------



## Sherrelle Milligan

Mobjack Bay said:


> That’s very pretty soap!  I love the soft blue color of the clay.


Thanks so much!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Which way should I cut these?  Four of each?  I have half of the loaf left .  I intended to use the lengthwise cut to accent the thin line pour (bars on the right) but the cross cut on the left looks pretty nice, too.  Yay for my first soap made with oxides. There are layers colored with mixed indigo and annatto oil in there too, but I’m not sure I can pick them out.


----------



## Dawni

Mobjack Bay said:


> Which way should I cut these?  Four of each?  I have half of the loaf left .  I intended to use the lengthwise cut to accent the thin line pour (bars on the right) but the cross cut on the left looks pretty nice, too.  Yay for my first soap made with oxides. There are layers colored with mixed indigo and annatto oil in there too, but I’m not sure I can pick them out.
> 
> View attachment 43714


All pretty but I like the ones on the left


----------



## Millie

Mobjack Bay said:


> Which way should I cut these?  Four of each?  I have half of the loaf left .  I intended to use the lengthwise cut to accent the thin line pour (bars on the right) but the cross cut on the left looks pretty nice, too.  Yay for my first soap made with oxides. There are layers colored with mixed indigo and annatto oil in there too, but I’m not sure I can pick them out.
> 
> View attachment 43714


I vote for the swirly Van Gogh cut ☆


----------



## Mobjack Bay

@Dawni @Millie so I went with 4+4.  That way I can give them away as matching sets to my son and nephews  .  I scented them with Lime and Mint FOs, so I’m going to call the swirled one “Ocean Mojito” and the layered one “Tide Line” or something like that.


----------



## Zing

I'm lovin' using my soap again (really, I'm not bragging, just hate the store bought stuff) and wifey likes that the gray and pink match our new bath.  I boxed up the rest of it and turned another curing batch.  The previous owner of our new home had a massive basement woodworking room that I'm eyeing for a dedicated soaping workshop -- but likely will have to replace the solid block windows with ones that open.  And, @amd , I'll call it my 'playroom,' not a 'dungeon.'


----------



## SoapSisters

Mobjack Bay said:


> Which way should I cut these?  Four of each?  I have half of the loaf left .  I intended to use the lengthwise cut to accent the thin line pour (bars on the right) but the cross cut on the left looks pretty nice, too.  Yay for my first soap made with oxides. There are layers colored with mixed indigo and annatto oil in there too, but I’m not sure I can pick them out.
> 
> View attachment 43714


Such beautiful soap!! I'm with @Dawni. I like the swirls the best.


----------



## Jersey Girl

Mobjack Bay said:


> Which way should I cut these?  Four of each?  I have half of the loaf left .  I intended to use the lengthwise cut to accent the thin line pour (bars on the right) but the cross cut on the left looks pretty nice, too.  Yay for my first soap made with oxides. There are layers colored with mixed indigo and annatto oil in there too, but I’m not sure I can pick them out.
> 
> View attachment 43714


I tend to gravitate towards the swirls but I really like the look of the stripes too. I say do half and half. Lol. Probably doesn’t help.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I made a rebatch soap today. When I cut it, I thought “No way is this the soap that I crammed and jammed into the mold because it would not melt properly.”  I’m happy


----------



## bookreader451

I let my sister pick out a scent and colors and showed her how to make soap.  We have a Mandarin Lime soap sleeping as we speak.


----------



## MGM

I had a soap playdate, too! About 10 days ago a friend emailed asking me to show her how to make soap...I figured she should come over the same afternoon!
We made a triple batch of my usual recipe (which will no longer be my usual recipe, without palm and all): unscented and uncoloured, lavender with kaolin clay, and sandalwood FO with ground oatmeal. I used milk cartons as molds so she could easily peel and cut. We'll see what she thinks!


----------



## GML

Mobjack Bay said:


> I made a rebatch soap today. When I cut it, I thought “No way is this the soap that I crammed and jammed into the mold because it would not melt properly.”  I’m happy
> 
> View attachment 43756



I like the look of rebatch soaps when the original soaps are not completely melted. I


Mobjack Bay said:


> I made a rebatch soap today. When I cut it, I thought “No way is this the soap that I crammed and jammed into the mold because it would not melt properly.”  I’m happy
> 
> View attachment 43756



I like the look of rebatch soaps when the original soaps are not completely melted and you can see the different textures throughout...someone could market it as designer soap to match quartz countertops and charge more.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Mobjack Bay said:


> Which way should I cut these?  Four of each?  I have half of the loaf left .  I intended to use the lengthwise cut to accent the thin line pour (bars on the right) but the cross cut on the left looks pretty nice, too.  Yay for my first soap made with oxides. There are layers colored with mixed indigo and annatto oil in there too, but I’m not sure I can pick them out.
> 
> View attachment 43714


Very nice.  I can't decide on the cut - I like both!


----------



## Dawni

GML said:


> I like the look of rebatch soaps when the original soaps are not completely melted and you can see the different textures throughout...someone could market it as designer soap to match quartz countertops and charge more.


Like these? Hehehe





No soapy thing again for me in a couple of weeks other than fulfilling orders. Haven't made soap but I should soon... Also, have a custom order for a few bars for end of March - just about enough time.


----------



## cmzaha

Mobjack Bay said:


> I made a rebatch soap today. When I cut it, I thought “No way is this the soap that I crammed and jammed into the mold because it would not melt properly.”  I’m happy
> 
> View attachment 43756


I really like it.


----------



## Martha

Made my first soap in my new tall/skinny mold. Tried to do the hidden feather swirl, so looking forward to cutting it.


----------



## bookreader451

I bit the bullet and bought a multi-bar cutter.  I am sick of using the cheesy cheese board I have now.


----------



## cmzaha

I actually made 2 batches of soap today. A batch of BRV for my Granddaughter and a batch of Juniper Breeze from soapsupplies.net, which is a new fragrance for me.


----------



## Martha

cmzaha said:


> I actually made 2 batches of soap today. A batch of BRV for my Granddaughter and a batch of Juniper Breeze from soapsupplies.net, which is a new fragrance for me.


BRV??
Bionic robot vehicle?
Bullet riddled venison?
Billious rhino vixen?
Brilliant red violins?
What am I missing?


----------



## cmzaha

Black Raspberry Vanilla  sorry


----------



## Zing

Mobjack Bay said:


> Which way should I cut these?  Four of each?  I have half of the loaf left .  I intended to use the lengthwise cut to accent the thin line pour (bars on the right) but the cross cut on the left looks pretty nice, too.  Yay for my first soap made with oxides. There are layers colored with mixed indigo and annatto oil in there too, but I’m not sure I can pick them out.
> 
> View attachment 43714


Definitely the swirls.  No wait, definitely the stripes.  Wait, why be binary as my kids say -- definitely half and half.  Gor-jus, nice job!


----------



## Dawni

Martha said:


> Billious rhino vixen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant lol
> 
> Still no soap, but I did make an FB account and a page for my soaps, coz I have people inquiring from cousins n friends, who don't use Instagram. The two are linked.
> 
> If anyone is interested it's dawntoearthph on both FB and IG
Click to expand...

Edit: weird, the quotes don't wanna be unquoted lol


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Mobjack Bay said:


> I made a rebatch soap today. When I cut it, I thought “No way is this the soap that I crammed and jammed into the mold because it would not melt properly.”  I’m happy
> 
> View attachment 43756


A test piece of this soap came apart like puzzle pieces, which probably won’t surprise the HP soap makers.  Throwing caution to the wind, I put the cut soaps into a prewarmed 220F oven, with the cut sides flat on a parchment paper lined tray. I let them soften up a bit, flipped them and let them go until they were quite soft to the touch. After cooling overnight, two of the nine bars came apart when I tried to gently “bend” them, but seven of them held together. I never even considered the possibility that the layers wouldn’t stick - so still on the newbie learning curve...


----------



## Dragonfly Soaps

cmzaha said:


> I actually made 2 batches of soap today. A batch of BRV for my Granddaughter and a batch of Juniper Breeze from soapsupplies.net, which is a new fragrance for me.


BRV??


----------



## shunt2011

@Dragonfly Soaps Blackraspberry Vanilla


----------



## cmzaha

I forgot to mention I also poured some little Leprechaun size soaps in my
Leprechaun molds that were in the mail when I got home from my trip. They are really cute little sample soapies, and I just upped my batch size by 2 oz oils and had a perfect pour in one mold of 4 cavities.



ETA: to add pictures


----------



## amd

I did a soap class last night for two ladies, they both picked new-to-me FO's that I have had for awhile but haven't soaped with yet. I did check the reviews quick for any known issues, seeing none we proceeded, and both soaped well. (Both NG: Rosewood & Musk, and Lavender Martini) Oh.my. They're both lovely smelling! They were on my to do list anyways, but now they've been moved up quite a bit, lol!

Tonight I'll be packaging soap, and if I get to soapmaking I think I have enough MB oils to do a small batch of yogurt honey soap. Tomorrow night I'll tackle making more MB oils because my local brewery put in a fairly big order that I'll need to start over the weekend.


----------



## KDP

cmzaha said:


> I forgot to mention I also poured some little Leprechaun size soaps in my
> Leprechaun molds that were in the mail when I got home from my trip. They are really cute little sample soapies, and I just upped my batch size by 2 oz oils and had a perfect pour in one mold of 4 cavities.
> View attachment 43768
> View attachment 43769
> 
> ETA: to add pictures


Beautiful,cmzaha! I adore those colors!


----------



## cmzaha

Thankyou


----------



## sirtim100

After a long, protracted soaping crisis, I finally pulled out the crock pot and started making shaving soap. Silver Fox recipe down to the last gram, I'll divide in into two batches: one will take a Nag Champa scent and the other a lime/benzoin EO mix. It's now cooking, looking good and all's well with the world...

Happy soaping, everyone (it's meant to be fun)


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken

Martha said:


> View attachment 43761
> 
> Made my first soap in my new tall/skinny mold. Tried to do the hidden feather swirl, so looking forward to cutting it.


Mmm, I want to see a pic of the cut. My attempts at a secret feather have turned into something else, but definitely not feathers. Maybe a Secret Leaf swirl? Or Secret Owl? It's hard to say.


----------



## MGM

What soapy thing am I doing tomorrow? My first ever rebatch because my third batch today seized on me (look here for my description of the first two batches). Sure enough, when I went back to read the FO review, there are 2 reviews and both say "omg this seized! never use in cp soap" so I'm not sure what possessed me to buy it....


----------



## amd

I cut my students' soap last night. Pretty impressed with how they turned out! I had a larger to do list, but did nothing in favor of some downtime in front of the TV with family. I'll be playing catchup tonight.


----------



## Megan

I continued my journey into liquid soapmaking by making the paste for Irish Lass's Creamy Cocoa/Shea Glycerin Liquid Soap last night. I started diluting early this morning (actually getting up early to do so...I think I'm too far gone down this rabbit hole! haha). I will continue that step when I get home from work tonight. I even added a little bit of honey to mine before the cook (and some citric acid to my lye water to make citrate rather than using EDTA). I'm not going to add that further superfat, and I'm going to try to not add PS80, because I'm not a fan of it really. I'll have to see if my fragrance still solibulizes with the 3% superfat and the added stearic. 
I tried a little bit of the diluted soap before I left this morning and I was happy to find that it seems very gentle and the lather is very nice. I'm thinking I may also try to even out the cocoa/shea percentages on my next try to see how I like that.


----------



## MarnieSoapien

Today I cut the soap I made yesterday using a new FO. It is Rose and I decided to go with purple swirls instead of red or yellow because the scent reminded me of the roses that grow wild near the beaches. I also wanted to try out some of the swirl motions needed for this month's challenge. I love how it turned out!


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken

MarnieSoapien said:


> Today I cut the soap I made yesterday using a new FO. It is Rose and I decided to go with purple swirls instead of red or yellow because the scent reminded me of the roses that grow wild near the beaches. I also wanted to try out some of the swirl motions needed for this month's challenge. I love how it turned out!
> View attachment 43785


Love the simple but beautiful swirl.


----------



## Martha

I cut the soap I made a few days ago. The hidden feather is actually green because I wanted to make it look like a leaf. I am very pleased with how it turned out. I even like how the one in the front got those extra squiggles which look like flowers to me. The glycerin rivers look way more pronounced in this photo too, but I don't mind them. I wish I hadn't done swirls on the top of the soap. I think it's a distraction from the beautiful interior. So, I'm going to keep trying this technique.

BUT, I had the absolute worst time unmolding the soap. I used my brand new plexi mold from Custom Crafts and the soap was absolutely bonded to it. I left it in for 3 days and it was still a bit soft. I put it in the fridge and I had even put SL in the lye water. Does anyone have any experience using these (or similar) molds? Should I look into mylar sheets for unmolding and are the recommendations on that material and sourcing it. It was a horrific experience trying to pry the mold apart and I want to avoid a repetition of that at all costs. Help!


----------



## Misschief

Martha said:


> View attachment 43792
> 
> BUT, I had the absolute worst time unmolding the soap. I used my brand new plexi mold from Custom Crafts and the soap was absolutely bonded to it. I left it in for 3 days and it was still a bit soft. I put it in the fridge and I had even put SL in the lye water. Does anyone have any experience using these (or similar) molds? Should I look into mylar sheets for unmolding and are the recommendations on that material and sourcing it. It was a horrific experience trying to pry the mold apart and I want to avoid a repetition of that at all costs. Help!


Lovely soap!

I have 2 similar molds and have had a similar experience. I now line them with freezer paper.... each and every time! The worst was when I had to use my feet to anchor the mold so I could pry it apart. Yeah, never again! And it was such a pretty soap, too.


----------



## Martha

Misschief said:


> Lovely soap!
> 
> I have 2 similar molds and have had a similar experience. I now line them with freezer paper.... each and every time! The worst was when I had to use my feet to anchor the mold so I could pry it apart. Yeah, never again! And it was such a pretty soap, too.



Freezer paper. Gah! I wish I had thought of using my feet! I think my road to hell is going to be lined with discarded soap supplies. I just want a soap mold that doesn’t bow out (trapezoidal soap bars) and releases the soap. Is that too much to ask? I swear I saw someone using rigid plastic sheets that stuck to her mold. It was along the lines of freezer paper, but precut and looked easier. 

EDITED: Did a quick search and found that a lot of you use Mylar. I’m going to order some in the morning. I really do like the size and shape of the bars I get with this mold.


----------



## KiwiMoose

MarnieSoapien said:


> Today I cut the soap I made yesterday using a new FO. It is Rose and I decided to go with purple swirls instead of red or yellow because the scent reminded me of the roses that grow wild near the beaches. I also wanted to try out some of the swirl motions needed for this month's challenge. I love how it turned out!
> View attachment 43785


Very pretty!

And @Martha - love that feather swirl, just beautiful.

I made a BIG batch of soap (3 pounds for me is my biggest mould) and the blaaardy FO riced on me!!  I have had mild ricing in the past and managed to beat it to submission. But this wasn't going to budge - it kinda went into little clumps with more stirring, so i just bunged it in the mold and watch those little clumps pour in.  Please cross your fingers for me because I don't want to waste this amount of ingredients.  And to top it all off, the colour scheme i chose ended up looking like the local rugby team colours.  I don't really want my pretty Narcissus scented soap looking like the local rugby team!


----------



## Dawni

Fingers crossed @KiwiMoose!


----------



## Louise Taylor

AliOop said:


> Please post the results when you can! I love hearing about new and unique ingredients. Even if I never get to try them, it's just fascinating!



Very nice clean white bars. They are still just a little soft. Waiting is the hardest part


----------



## Zahara

Im a new member here
Happy to see so many soap makers
I made a turmric soap with hena


----------



## Dawni

Salaam @Zahara.. That's really pretty soap


----------



## blueginkgo

Cut the loaf of Patchouli soap I made yesterday. This was planned as a clyde swirl keeping the colors on one side of the loaf. Pouring the colors into the white thee colors got really thick, then when pouring into the mold the colors were coming out in thick plops rather than a nice steady stream. About halfway through pouring I raised the bowl high, shimmied it side to side, did a quick chopstick swirl and hoped for the best. Cutting it I was expecting big blobs of color and was surprised with nice wispy swirls. It never fails to amaze me how often the soaps that I expect to be ugly disasters turn out to be just the opposite.


----------



## StormyK

I've had calendula petals infusing in a little jar of sweet almond oil for the past few weeks and this morning made some chamomile tea that was promptly popped into the freezer.

Guess what's on my itinerary tonight! 

@Zahara and @blueginkgo - both absolutely gorgeous soaps in their own right!


----------



## KiwiMoose

blueginkgo said:


> It never fails to amaze me how often the soaps that I expect to be ugly disasters turn out to be just the opposite.View attachment 43813



Exactly!  I have had several 'disasters' over the past year and to my surprise they've turned out OK. I just cut my 'riced/lumpy soap' I made yesterday, and the worst it's encountered is glycerin rivers, which I totally embrace and don't mind at all.  Thanks for crossing your fingers @Dawni!  This is fragrance with Narcissus FO and Palmarosa and Sweet Orange EO.






@blueginkgo - your soaps are very pretty!


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken

Zahara said:


> Im a new member here
> Happy to see so many soap makers
> I made a turmric soap with henaView attachment 43811


I love the little black-and-white drops! Great job.


----------



## Zing

@Zahara Welcome!  Your very first post is a show-stopper.  Wowza!  It's a work of art.



blueginkgo said:


> Cut the loaf of Patchouli soap I made yesterday. View attachment 43813


Great color combo, great top!


----------



## Dawni

Gorgeous soap @blueginkgo!

Yey @KiwiMoose! I love those glycerin rivers too they look planned and then people who don't know will wonder how you got em. I really like this soap.


----------



## CatahoulaBubble

I dropped a bottle of lavender EO in my kitchen and it went all over. I've tried cleaning it up but my house reeks. Any suggestions on how to neutralize this scent or do I just need to burn my house down and start over?


----------



## KiwiMoose

CatahoulaBubble said:


> I dropped a bottle of lavender EO in my kitchen and it went all over. I've tried cleaning it up but my house reeks. Any suggestions on how to neutralize this scent or do I just need to burn my house down and start over?


----------



## cmzaha

Wrapping and labeling soaps for market tomorrow tonight.

ETA: I am wrapping Osmanthus from the Sage that I made last Nov, and I hope it sells well because I really like it.


----------



## Quilter99755

CatahoulaBubble said:


> I dropped a bottle of lavender EO in my kitchen and it went all over. I've tried cleaning it up but my house reeks. Any suggestions on how to neutralize this scent or do I just need to burn my house down and start over?


Well, I just snorted my Dr. Pepper up through my nose on that one!  No idea, but burning the house is a little drastic.  

I spilled an FO a couple weeks ago called Laundry....the description made me think of how your laundry smells when bringing it in after drying on a lovely spring day.  Nope, it smelled like Tide or some over-scented Dollar Store product.  Even my husband was happy when I opened all the doors and windows in the house. Luckily mine was just on the counter top so once I got rid of the dozens of paper towels and rags AND opened the house up in 30F temps for a couple hours it was at least livable again.


----------



## bookreader451

I got my new Bud multi-bar cutter today, just in time to make soap for the challenge...which will be ugly, since I already know I stink at hanger swirls.  

I have Spectrum cable to thank for the cutter.  I was injured because of the techs negligence and they filed a claim.  Their insurance company sent me the paperwork on the claim, and I sent my chiropractor receipts and waited for them to reimburse me.  I claimed $350.00 they sent me $1500.00 to go away.  

I said fine, I feel better, and I can get a Bud cutter.


----------



## SoapSisters

I did my first line pour!  I was shooting for a bit more white, but I'm excited about how it came out. I'm happiest that the two shades of green came through.

ETA: I should have photographed this in daylight, but I was so happy I just had to share with the forum right now (now being evening here already)!


----------



## SoapSisters

@blueginkgo: I love your color combination! The tops are stunning!
@KiwiMoose : Wow! Just wow! So beautiful and intricate!


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken

SoapSisters said:


> I did my first line pour!  I was shooting for a bit more white, but I'm excited about how it came out. I'm happiest that the two shades of green came through.
> 
> ETA: I should have photographed this in daylight, but I was so happy I just had to share with the forum right now (now being evening here already)!


That's a very beautiful pour and color combination. What's the fragrance? It would go perfectly with a bamboo teak FO I have


----------



## SoapSisters

The_Emerald_Chicken said:


> That's a very beautiful pour and color combination. What's the fragrance? It would go perfectly with a bamboo teak FO I have


Thanks so much!! I'm doing some EO blend testing, so it's a blend of rosemary, juniper, spearmint and peppermint. So far the mints are winning out - even though together they are less than a third of the blend - but I'm hoping the rosemary and juniper come out as the soap cures. 

Bamboo teak sounds amazing! Can you recommend one that doesn't accelerate?


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken

SoapSisters said:


> Thanks so much!! I'm doing some EO blend testing, so it's a blend of rosemary, juniper, spearmint and peppermint. So far the mints are winning out - even though together they are less than a third of the blend - but I'm hoping the rosemary and juniper come out as the soap cures.
> 
> Bamboo teak sounds amazing! Can you recommend one that doesn't accelerate?


That sounds really nice. Mine is from WSP...I haven't used it for a while, but I don't think it accelerated.


----------



## msunnerstood

Doesnt sound soapy but it is. My Box of Rubber Duckies got here today!! (Like a kid at Christmas)


----------



## cmzaha

msunnerstood said:


> Doesnt sound soapy but it is. My Box of Rubber Duckies got here today!! (Like a kid at Christmas)


What are you doing with your box of rubber duckies?


----------



## msunnerstood

cmzaha said:


> What are you doing with your box of rubber duckies?



Originally just include them in orders but I got a couple of sizes and my husband said they would be cute on soaps. Not sure im going to try that (The bars would have to be pretty big) but they are super cute.


----------



## cmzaha

msunnerstood said:


> Originally just include them in orders but I got a couple of sizes and my husband said they would be cute on soaps. Not sure im going to try that (The bars would have to be pretty big) but they are super cute.
> View attachment 43836


I was just curious, I buy hundreds of rubber duckies and sell them at a couple of my markets. Kids and adults both love rubber duckies. Usually my duck sales pay my booth space, but not markets allow them being sold. Tonight is my market I sell my most duckies.


----------



## msunnerstood

cmzaha said:


> I was just curious, I buy hundreds of rubber duckies and sell them at a couple of my markets. Kids and adults both love rubber duckies. Usually my duck sales pay my booth space, but not markets allow them being sold. Tonight is my market I sell my most duckies.


Makes sense since rubby duckies go with baths. They are near and dear to me since my Dads nickname my entire life was Ducky.


----------



## CatahoulaBubble

Quilter99755 said:


> Well, I just snorted my Dr. Pepper up through my nose on that one!  No idea, but burning the house is a little drastic.
> 
> I spilled an FO a couple weeks ago called Laundry....the description made me think of how your laundry smells when bringing it in after drying on a lovely spring day.  Nope, it smelled like Tide or some over-scented Dollar Store product.  Even my husband was happy when I opened all the doors and windows in the house. Luckily mine was just on the counter top so once I got rid of the dozens of paper towels and rags AND opened the house up in 30F temps for a couple hours it was at least livable again.


Everything tastes like lavender.  
Part of my dismay is I actually don't like the smell of lavender unless it's my actual lavender plant. I only make lavender soap because I have repeat customers that love the stuff. I banish the lavender soaps to the back room to cure whenever I make it because it's so cloying to me.



msunnerstood said:


> Originally just include them in orders but I got a couple of sizes and my husband said they would be cute on soaps. Not sure im going to try that (The bars would have to be pretty big) but they are super cute.
> View attachment 43836


Do these actually float like a rubber duck should in the tub? I only ask because I bought a bulk order of ducks and they all tipped forward or laid on their sides in the water which didn't suit my purpose. I wanted them to float in my cauldron with dry ice, water, and bubbles so they looked like they were bobbing in all of the bubbles. Instead it looked like I had a cauldron of dead ducks.


----------



## msunnerstood

CatahoulaBubble said:


> Do these actually float like a rubber duck should in the tub? I only ask because I bought a bulk order of ducks and they all tipped forward or laid on their sides in the water which didn't suit my purpose. I wanted them to float in my cauldron with dry ice, water, and bubbles so they looked like they were bobbing in all of the bubbles. Instead it looked like I had a cauldron of dead ducks.



I tested one of them and it floated upright as it should


----------



## cmzaha

CatahoulaBubble said:


> Do these actually float like a rubber duck should in the tub? I only ask because I bought a bulk order of ducks and they all tipped forward or laid on their sides in the water which didn't suit my purpose. I wanted them to float in my cauldron with dry ice, water, and bubbles so they looked like they were bobbing in all of the bubbles. Instead it looked like I had a cauldron of dead ducks.


Most do not float upright. These are some I have out tonight


----------



## Suzette

Jersey Girl said:


> I unmolded my first CP batch today and I have to say I am very happy with the results.  Looking forward to seeing how it cures.  I’m realizing that soaping takes much patience!


Congratulations! That’s great!


----------



## Misschief

cmzaha said:


> Most do not float upright. These are some I have out tonightView attachment 43846


What size are these, Carolyn? And where do you get them?

Today was a bath & body day rather than a soaping day. I'm getting ready for the season's first market next week.


----------



## unleashwithshade

KiwiMoose said:


> Exactly!  I have had several 'disasters' over the past year and to my surprise they've turned out OK. I just cut my 'riced/lumpy soap' I made yesterday, and the worst it's encountered is glycerin rivers, which I totally embrace and don't mind at all.  Thanks for crossing your fingers @Dawni!  This is fragrance with Narcissus FO and Palmarosa and Sweet Orange EO.
> View attachment 43814
> 
> 
> View attachment 43815
> 
> 
> @blueginkgo - your soaps are very pretty!


This looks so beautiful! I'm new at soap making, could you tell me how you made this?


----------



## cmzaha

Misschief said:


> What size are these, Carolyn? And where do you get them?
> 
> Today was a bath & body day rather than a soaping day. I'm getting ready for the season's first market next week.


The ones in the pic are mostly the 100 duck mixed batch from Amazon with a few individual 1 dozen packs. They are also available on Oriental Trading. Where did you get yours? Last night I sold 30 @ $2 each duckies and it was a slow night. Poopie duckies sold out last night.


----------



## msunnerstood

cmzaha said:


> Most do not float upright. These are some I have out tonightView attachment 43846



Those are Adorable! I only tested one duck so i have no clue if it was a fluke or not.



cmzaha said:


> The ones in the pic are mostly the 100 duck mixed batch from Amazon with a few individual 1 dozen packs. They are also available on Oriental Trading. Where did you get yours? Last night I sold 30 @ $2 each duckies and it was a slow night. Poopie duckies sold out last night.



Got mine at Oriental trading when i had a free shipping code but then saw the ones on Amazon were cheaper (Not to mention faster). Amazon is probably where I will get the next batch.


----------



## rdc1978

The soapy thing I did today was get bested by goat milk 

Made a goat milk soap with the ice cube method and thought I was too cool for school so I didn't strain it and it's a thick, lumpy, but pleasantly fragrant mess.  I shudder to think of what's going to happen when I cut it.

I'll try the split method, but I still have a lot of frozen goat milk cubes so I don't know if I should try another batch but strain the milk.  I also put the lye/milk mix in a warm bath to heat it from 68 degrees up to 90...but that may have also been an error.

Revenge of the goats.


----------



## KiwiMoose

unleashwithshade said:


> This looks so beautiful! I'm new at soap making, could you tell me how you made this?


In brief:  Split the batter into roughly three parts and coloured each with Charcoal, Yellow Mica and Orange Mica respectively.  I then poured the yellow mix into one side of the black mix, and the orange into the other side. Did ONE circular stir with a spoon, then poured up and down the mold until full.  This is usually referred to as an 'in the pot' (ITP) swirl.


----------



## Suzette

First successful attempt at CP and it’s not awful! I’m so excited!


----------



## bookreader451

I just used my wellness card to order 12 bottles of jojoba oil at GNC.  I love it in whipped butters and it is so expensive.    I may even try it in soap since it was free.  

I also ordered the basic tall skinny mold from Nurture.  I have one but I have to hold in the sides with pickle jars to keep is from bowing.  This way I can CPOP without the fear that homemade pickles will explode in the oven.


----------



## Martha

Suzette said:


> View attachment 43859
> 
> First successful attempt at CP and it’s not awful! I’m so excited! View attachment 43859



You should be excited. Those look great! Congratulations. You’ve just joined the cult. Mwah ha ha.


----------



## Misschief

bookreader451 said:


> I just used my wellness card to order 12 bottles of jojoba oil at GNC.  I love it in whipped butters and it is so expensive.    I may even try it in soap since it was free.
> 
> I also ordered the basic tall skinny mold from Nurture.  I have one but I have to hold in the sides with pickle jars to keep is from bowing.  This way I can CPOP without the fear that homemade pickles will explode in the oven.


I wouldn't use it in soap unless you're doing M&P. I'd use it in a leave on product.


----------



## KDP

blueginkgo said:


> Cut the loaf of Patchouli soap I made yesterday. This was planned as a clyde swirl keeping the colors on one side of the loaf. Pouring the colors into the white thee colors got really thick, then when pouring into the mold the colors were coming out in thick plops rather than a nice steady stream. About halfway through pouring I raised the bowl high, shimmied it side to side, did a quick chopstick swirl and hoped for the best. Cutting it I was expecting big blobs of color and was surprised with nice wispy swirls. It never fails to amaze me how often the soaps that I expect to be ugly disasters turn out to be just the opposite.View attachment 43813


Very nice indeed!


----------



## Elena 64

Yesterday I decided to make a 100% O.O soap. with -40% SF that I saw on this forum in a post a few years ago: "Deanna, I have a question" from Feb / 2014.
It's just incredible!
I didn't use SB; I added the oil with the soda and stirred for about 50 min and when I decided to add the water in small quantities, always stirring, the magic happened!
I shaped and cut today; it's beautiful!!!
CP and without zap!
So happy!



Edit:
No soda, yes lye. Sorry for my poor/confuse english...


----------



## Suzette

Martha said:


> You should be excited. Those look great! Congratulations. You’ve just joined the cult. Mwah ha ha.


Thank you, Martha! I’m so hooked!


----------



## mandyx4z

Ate Pringles today just to get the can!


----------



## cmzaha

I am actually going to make soap again today. Dragon's Blood, at least 2 batches maybe 3, Tobacco Leaf & Amber, Autumn Leaves for sure. Then I will see how much more ambition and or lye I have left. Once again I am really low and need to do a lye run, maybe Friday.


----------



## Spacemom

mandyx4z said:


> Ate Pringles today just to get the can!



  Ha. Did the same thing!  And bought extra so the kids could "help"

  Found a ice cream cone mold.  Messing with it now.  Mm..  It smells so goood.


----------



## Clare7

I cut my holeaf white bouquet Geode soap made yesterday and found everything I’d planned worked out and I’ve loads of glycerin rivers. Can’t wait to see how it cures now and how much moisture it loses as part of my learning


----------



## shunt2011

BrSoaper said:


> Yesterday I decided to make a 100% O.O soap. with -40% SF that I saw on this forum in a post a few years ago: "Deanna, I have a question" from Feb / 2014.
> It's just incredible!
> I didn't use SB; I added the oil with the soda and stirred for about 50 min and when I decided to add the water in small quantities, always stirring, the magic happened!
> I shaped and cut today; it's beautiful!!!
> CP and without zap!
> So happy!View attachment 43867



I'm confused on your adding the soda to the oils....do you mean the lye to the oils?   Also, at a -40 SF it should zap you until it's cured for some time.


----------



## Elena 64

[QUOTE = "shunt2011, post: 812567, membro: 7117"] Estou confuso por você ter adicionado ou refrigerado aos óleos ... você quer dizer uma soda cáustica? Além disso, a -40 SF, ele deve disparar até ficar curado por algum tempo. [/ CITAÇÕES]
Olá, [USER = 7117] @ shunt2011 [/ USER]

Sorry for the confusion, English is not my native language.
I was referring to lye and the translator played this trick on me.
I believed in the considerations of the people who tried this soap in the post I referred to, I believed and tried (I'm a chicken) and there was really no Zap even with a negative SF of 40.


----------



## Kcryss

I made shampoo bars and getting ready to try my hand at hanger swirls in hp again.


----------



## cmzaha

A few of Today's soaps. Autumn Leaves bottom left, Tobacco Leaf & Amber Bottom right, Bonsai on top, the other two are Dragon's Blood, and I did get one more done. Cool Citrus Basil (Peak)


----------



## Kcryss

cmzaha said:


> A few of Today's soaps. Autumn Leaves bottom left, Tobacco Leaf & Amber Bottom right, Bonsai on top, the other two are Dragon's Blood, and I did get one more done. Cool Citrus Basil (Peak)View attachment 43878
> View attachment 43879



Wow, you make some very pretty soap!


----------



## Dawn Bradley

Very nice your soaps are lovely.

I like the blends you have chosen


----------



## Claudette Carignan

I just Got the last of my ingredients finally! I now have to turn my office into my soap factory! Lol!! I’m going to attempt to making a cucumber soap. Fingers crossed all goes well.


----------



## MGM

Claudette Carignan said:


> I just Got the last of my ingredients finally! I now have to turn my office into my soap factory! Lol!! I’m going to attempt to making a cucumber soap. Fingers crossed all goes well.


Please report back on how it went, and let us know what's cucumber-y about it. Juice? Fragrance oil? Chunks? Powder?
I've only done the FO, but did intend to use the juice once....pureed and strained and froze it, then couldn't identify what it was in the ice cube trays a few months later. It became VERY fragrant and actually infiltrated other things in the freezer. We love cucumbers in my family but it turns out the children will NOT eat intensely cucumber-smelling Eggo waffles....


----------



## amd

Since Saturday I have packaged 36 bars of soap, handled almost 95lbs of oil (36lbs were MB into buckets, the remainder was portioned out into bags to make MB easier), and I've made 3 batches of soap. I did a citronella cedarwood EO (trying to use up my EO's, and I know those two will stick) with yogurt & honey. I also did an annatto seed infusion to get a nice yellow color. I'm very happy with this soap, even if it is stinking up the entire basement. I made two soaps for the brewery (I have 6 more to go, I really need to have hubby make me more T&S molds). One of them is my personal favorite beer and soap - it's an easy ombre layer soap, and I think I get better at it each time I make it. The other was a new beer with a stab at the Ione Swirl for the challenge. Waiting to see the cut on that guy, I suspect my colors did not land where they were supposed to.

Tonight will be squeezing in some dishes doing, hopefully cutting soap, and boiling up beer for the next batch. I forgot to add salt to my lye water and I can really tell the difference when I tried to unmold it. I'm letting it air a bit more before attempting to cut it. So I will probably start adding the salt to the beer when I boil it just to make sure I don't forget lol. Over lunch today I'm mailing an order, and filling out applications for shows. I'm hoping to get into 3 big shows that I have never done before... major nerves about this, but I've proven to myself that everything (bad) that I think might happen never does. Worst case is that I sell out. Wouldn't that be sad! bahaha


----------



## CatahoulaBubble

Unmolded my Chicken and Egg soap.  I did cookie cutter cutouts of chickens and egg shapes and stacked them in a column mold and then poured soap in the mold to fill in the gaps. When I cut it there should be a chicken on one side of the soap bar and a gold egg on the other if I line up the cuts right.  It's also a combination soap with the chicken being made with charcoal, and the egg being made with Tumeric. I want it to firm up a bit more before I cut it. It still feels sticky.


----------



## AliOop

CatahoulaBubble said:


> Unmolded my Chicken and Egg soap.  I did cookie cutter cutouts of chickens and egg shapes and stacked them in a column mold and then poured soap in the mold to fill in the gaps. When I cut it there should be a chicken on one side of the soap bar and a gold egg on the other if I line up the cuts right.  It's also a combination soap with the chicken being made with charcoal, and the egg being made with Tumeric. I want it to firm up a bit more before I cut it. It still feels sticky.


That sounds amazing! Please do show the cut.


----------



## Claudette Carignan

MGM said:


> Please report back on how it went, and let us know what's cucumber-y about it. Juice? Fragrance oil? Chunks? Powder?
> I've only done the FO, but did intend to use the juice once....pureed and strained and froze it, then couldn't identify what it was in the ice cube trays a few months later. It became VERY fragrant and actually infiltrated other things in the freezer. We love cucumbers in my family but it turns out the children will NOT eat intensely cucumber-smelling Eggo waffles....



I’ll be sure to let you know how it turns out. The recipe calls for peeled cucumber purée including the seeds. As well as cucumber skin purée. Hopefully it looks similar to the picture shown in the recipe!


----------



## MGM

CatahoulaBubble said:


> I want it to firm up a bit more before I cut it. It still feels sticky.



Boo! Wanna see NOW! 
(can you tell I'm no good at delayed gratification??)


----------



## thefley

SoapySuds said:


> Well, I had a bunch of friends over and we made a basic soap recipe!
> 
> Was a blast! Coffee, roses, tobacco flower, dirt, etc


What supplier do you purchase tobacco flower from?


----------



## Suzette

cmzaha said:


> A few of Today's soaps. Autumn Leaves bottom left, Tobacco Leaf & Amber Bottom right, Bonsai on top, the other two are Dragon's Blood, and I did get one more done. Cool Citrus Basil (Peak)View attachment 43878
> View attachment 43879


Beautiful colors!


----------



## shernanigancreations

I tested out whipped soap ....have not tried it before. I whipped my last batch of soap I was rebatching.... tested out a ball of soap in a cup...it floats!


----------



## Kcryss

shernanigancreations said:


> I tested out whipped soap ....have not tried it before. I whipped my last batch of soap I was rebatching.... tested out a ball of soap in a cup...it floats! View attachment 43906
> View attachment 43906


That's awesome! Has been on my to-do list ... which grows by the day! lol
Do you pipe the whipped soap?


----------



## Kerry K.

Cut my banana / bamboo / green musk soap.  I use my own original combinations of scents.  This one turned out great and smells like a jungle.  Too bad I can't sell it until spring!  I also got some interesting oils in the mail from WholesaleSuppliesPlus and am planning an elaborite dragonfruit rose black and red geometric pattern melt-and-pour for this weekend.


----------



## amd

Kcryss said:


> Do you pipe the whipped soap?


You can, but you don't have to. It was a SMF Challenge in 2016, you can look there for some good notes and tips on how to make whipped soap.
https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/smf-soap-challenges-across-the-years.72159/#post-727320


----------



## Jersey Girl

I made my 5th batch of CP the other day and unmolded it yesterday. I’m very happy with it.  My previous first attempt at swirls we’re just ok.  I did an in the pot swirl this time and it came out much better. I used black raspberry FO from BB and mixed Guilty Grape and Flirt mica from Mad Micas.  I’m loving the knowledge I’m gaining from this forum. You guys are awesome. Thank you!  The result is my profile pic.


----------



## KiwiMoose

mandyx4z said:


> Ate Pringles today just to get the can!


Aww - such a shame you had to force yourself to eat some tater chips! 

I made this Lime, Lavender and Ebony soap today.  here is is just poured:


Smells a bit like cat pee


----------



## Kcryss

I made deodorant and my first liquid soap.



KiwiMoose said:


> Aww - such a shame you had to force yourself to eat some tater chips!
> 
> I made this Lime, Lavender and Ebony soap today.  here is is just poured:
> View attachment 43908
> 
> Smells a bit like cat pee


Looks great! Hope it doesn't smell like cat ogre when it's done!


----------



## amd

Another soap in the mold. A Valentine's soap order delivered. Had a lightbulb moment that I can MB lip balm base and save myself a ton of work. (You can laugh at me, I'm kind of laughing at myself too.) Filled out show applications. I have a few other projects in the works that I'll share as I go along.


----------



## Kiti Williams

I made up 6 cakes of hair conditioner bars.   2 Rosemary/Lavender, 2 Lemongrass/Bergamont, and 2 Sandalwood/Frankincense.  I have 2 testers, one a guy! to see how well they work out.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Cut my Lime, Lavender and Ebony.  I guess it's not really like cat pee.  It's just that I don't really care for it.  It's a bit astringent for my liking.


----------



## Kcryss

KiwiMoose said:


> Cut my Lime, Lavender and Ebony.  I guess it's not really like cat pee.  It's just that I don't really care for it.  It's a bit astringent for my liking.
> View attachment 43918


Wow, they look great!


----------



## carrie71

Susie said:


> I do not care for either scent, to be honest.  But, she loves them.  I used peppermint on a 2:1 ratio to the lavender.  It smelled too "what the heck is that?" with a 1:1 ratio.  This way it is peppermint with a hint of the lavender.


I mixed lavender and Spearmint with a 1:1 ratio and it was very pleasant to me.


----------



## Zing

SoapWitch said:


> Working on perfecting this pour. View attachment 43920


Uh, what's to perfect?!

Happy Valentine's Day, soapy friends!  (And happy birthday to our youngest who turned 21 years old today, the best Valentine Day gift my wife ever gave me.  Yesterday he fit on one arm and now I have to look up at this young man!)
We got supper tonight at an Iraqi deli/grocery store (because we still have no kitchen!!) tonight and bought Aleppo soap!  I have been so curious about Aleppo soap for a long time and can't wait to try it.
I replenished my oils supply, Aldi is my good friend.
And am planning my colors and scent for the February challenge -- yikes, have you seen the competition?!


----------



## lloydcreeksoapllc

Yesterday I made three batches of round dish soap bars.  I have two testers that love it and now putting on my website.


----------



## Claire.martin2

SoapWitch said:


> Today, labeling soaps and taking photos. Working on perfecting this pour. View attachment 43920


Its looks awesome how do you get that effect - sorry newbie here


----------



## SoapWitch

Claire.martin2 said:


> Its looks awesome how do you get that effect - sorry newbie here


Thanks for asking! This was poured down the side of the mold, one pass at a time. I used a piece of plexiglass and it was not as effective, but far less messy.


----------



## Claire.martin2

SoapWitch said:


> Thanks for asking! This was poured down the side of the mold, one pass at a time. I used a piece of plexiglass and it was not as effective, but far less messy.


Well wow looks awesome - hoping I can be half as good


----------



## Amy78130

Kerry K. said:


> Cut my banana / bamboo / green musk soap.  I use my own original combinations of scents.  This one turned out great and smells like a jungle.  Too bad I can't sell it until spring!  I also got some interesting oils in the mail from WholesaleSuppliesPlus and am planning an elaborite dragonfruit rose black and red geometric pattern melt-and-pour for this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 43907


I love making my own scents!! Do you use wsp's fragrance formulator oils? I have a few, but they can be expensive!!


----------



## Dawn Bradley

KiwiMoose said:


> Cut my Lime, Lavender and Ebony.  I guess it's not really like cat pee.  It's just that I don't really care for it.  It's a bit astringent for my liking.
> View attachment 43918


It turned out really nice


----------



## Jersey Girl

KiwiMoose said:


> Cut my Lime, Lavender and Ebony.  I guess it's not really like cat pee.  It's just that I don't really care for it.  It's a bit astringent for my liking.
> View attachment 43918


But it’s super cool looking!


----------



## Zing

I made soap today for the February challenge -- fingers crossed, it was one of my most challenging.  For those bored with or new to my kitchen saga (we bought a house with no kitchen and moved in in October and have been 'camping' ever since), today was the last day before construction so I didn't care if I was messy or dripped on the floor.  Yay, we will get a kitchen soon, but I'll have to put off making soap for many weeks.  Today I got the lye mixed up and oils melted and then discovered I had no charcoal colorant -- another thing to join the long list of "things we lost in the move" -- so made a quick trip to the pharmacy.  The delay meant I soaped at room temperature, a first for me.  The mold is gelling and resting under covers.


----------



## Zing

Hey, @Marilyn Norgart , where've you been?  Hope all is well, miss you,


----------



## Mobjack Bay

cmzaha said:


> A few of Today's soaps. Autumn Leaves bottom left, Tobacco Leaf & Amber Bottom right, Bonsai on top, the other two are Dragon's Blood, and I did get one more done. Cool Citrus Basil (Peak)View attachment 43878
> View attachment 43879



Those are gorgeous soap tops.  What gives the Cool Citrus Basil its _cool_, scent wise?  



KiwiMoose said:


> Cut my Lime, Lavender and Ebony.  I guess it's not really like cat pee.  It's just that I don't really care for it.  It's a bit astringent for my liking.
> View attachment 43918



Nice!  I like those colors together.



Zing said:


> I made soap today for the February challenge -- fingers crossed, it was one of my most challenging.  For those bored with or new to my kitchen saga (we bought a house with no kitchen and moved in in October and have been 'camping' ever since), today was the last day before construction so I didn't care if I was messy or dripped on the floor.  Yay, we will get a kitchen soon, but I'll have to put off making soap for many weeks.  Today I got the lye mixed up and oils melted and then discovered I had no charcoal colorant -- another thing to join the long list of "things we lost in the move" -- so made a quick trip to the pharmacy.  The delay meant I soaped at room temperature, a first for me.  The mold is gelling and resting under covers.



Having been through numerous major home renovations, I feel your pain.  You will end up with good stories to tell and when you find the missing stuff, it’s like finding buried treasure .



Zing said:


> Hey, @Marilyn Norgart , where've you been?  Hope all is well, miss you,



I miss you, too @Marilyn Norgart.

and I hope @runnerchicki finishes unpacking her boxes soon!


----------



## KDP

SoapWitch said:


> Thanks for asking! This was poured down the side of the mold, one pass at a time. I used a piece of plexiglass and it was not as effective, but far less messy.


Were these individual molds? I love these colors! Nice job


----------



## Misschief

Zing said:


> Hey, @Marilyn Norgart , where've you been?  Hope all is well, miss you,


She's in one of the same groups I'm in on Facebook.


----------



## Katy Brown

I made my second batch of soap. I tried a different recipe than my first patch and realize that I need to be patient when it comes to unmolding.


----------



## Kari Howie

View attachment 43971
View attachment 43971
 I have been in too much orthopedic pain to stand up long enough to make soap. So I’ve used this forced sedentary period to knit face scrubbies to go with the soap I’ve already made.


----------



## Relle

Kari Howie said:


> View attachment 43971
> View attachment 43971
> I have been in too much orthopedic pain to stand up long enough to make soap. So I’ve used this forced sedentary period to knit face scrubbies to go with the soap I’ve already made.


I've never tried them with polyester, I've always made them with cotton. I crochet mine.


----------



## Misschief

Relle said:


> I've never tried them with polyester, I've always made them with cotton. I crochet mine.


I crochet mine, too.


----------



## Kari Howie

Relle said:


> I've never tried them with polyester, I've always made them with cotton. I crochet mine.


I make some in cotton, too using a yarn by Red Heart called Scrubby Cotton. The polyester Scrubby Yarn is also made by Red Heart. They say it can be used as an exfoliating face scrub or a dish scrub!


----------



## Arimara

I formulated a basic bastile recipe that I don't fully know if I can implement.


----------



## Jersey Girl

I added 3 more shelves to my drying rack. I bought a 3 tiered shelving unit ($22) at Home Depot last week but wanted more shelves, so today I went back and bought another and added just the shelves to the original one. It’s perfect for what I need. It’s only 3 ft tall and I have it on top of a dresser in my bedroom.  Currently I have cardboard lining the shelves but may change that soon.  Im pretty happy with it.   My bedroom smells heavenly btw...


----------



## lloydcreeksoapllc

Coffee soap with essential oil blend and mans soap - Pheromore


----------



## Katy Brown

Kari Howie said:


> View attachment 43971
> View attachment 43971
> I have been in too much orthopedic pain to stand up long enough to make soap. So I’ve used this forced sedentary period to knit face scrubbies to go with the soap I’ve already made.


Those are so cute. Are they like an envelop or are they a drawstring to keep the closed?


----------



## MarnieSoapien

I cut my first attempt at February's challenge. It's not bad, but it's not as swirly as I wanted. Then I made a batch of beer soap with orange and patchouli EOs. I'm going to call it Brass Monkey. My EOs were delivered yesterday and I can't wait to start experimenting!


----------



## Jersey Girl

Katy Brown said:


> I made my second batch of soap. I tried a different recipe than my first patch and realize that I need to be patient when it comes to unmolding.


The hardest part!


----------



## Ladka

Kari Howie said:


> The polyester Scrubby Yarn is also made by Red Heart. They say it can be used as an exfoliating face scrub or a dish scrub!


 As if face skin and dish surface had comparable texture and dirt to remove ?!?


----------



## Kari Howie

Katy Brown said:


> Those are so cute. Are they like an envelop or are they a drawstring to keep the closed?


Thanks! They’re just little knit squares, like mini wash cloths.  I knitted with two strands of yarn at a time.



Ladka said:


> As if face skin and dish surface had comparable texture and dirt to remove ?!?


I know, right? I guess it depends on how heavy a hand is used.


----------



## runnerchicki

Mobjack Bay said:


> Those are gorgeous soap tops.  What gives the Cool Citrus Basil its _cool_, scent wise?
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!  I like those colors together.
> 
> 
> 
> Having been through numerous major home renovations, I feel your pain.  You will end up with good stories to tell and when you find the missing stuff, it’s like finding buried treasure .
> 
> 
> 
> I miss you, too @Marilyn Norgart.
> 
> and I hope @runnerchicki finishes unpacking her boxes soon!



@Mobjack Bay I'm as unpacked as I'm going to be for a while. I have two rooms left to do - but I keep pretending I don't know those rooms exist.  

A few days ago I unpacked a box and found a batch of bastile soaps that made over the summer. I had completely forgotten about that batch so it feels like instant gratification for me. They seem to have weathered their captivity quite well - I immediately put one to the test and it lathers great and smells divine.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

runnerchicki said:


> @Mobjack Bay I'm as unpacked as I'm going to be for a while. I have two rooms left to do - but I keep pretending I don't know those rooms exist.
> 
> A few days ago I unpacked a box and found a batch of bastile soaps that made over the summer. I had completely forgotten about that batch so it feels like instant gratification for me. They seem to have weathered their captivity quite well - I immediately put one to the test and it lathers great and smells divine.


Does that mean you’re unpacked enough to make soap .  
I moved into my current home in 2013 and I still have boxes that I never unpacked .



Kari Howie said:


> View attachment 43971
> View attachment 43971
> I have been in too much orthopedic pain to stand up long enough to make soap. So I’ve used this forced sedentary period to knit face scrubbies to go with the soap I’ve already made.


Soooo sorry to hear that you’re still in pain.


----------



## Zing

I unmolded my February challenge soap today but it's a bit too squishy to cut yet.  Argh, more waiting!

Like @runnerchicki I also unpacked a moving box and found some tiny soap pieces I had long ago set aside as embeds.  They were from my epic fail for the dancing funnel challenge (for a good laugh see https://www.soapmakingforum.com/thr...-funnel-entry-thread.71221/page-2#post-723672!) and will make _much_ better embeds than soaps.  I had to laugh at the moving box.  My wife and I are highly organized people but by moving day we were scrambling.  The soap was in a box labeled "Printer paper, gardening seeds, etc."  WTH?!


----------



## runnerchicki

Mobjack Bay said:


> Does that mean you’re unpacked enough to make soap .
> I moved into my current home in 2013 and I still have boxes that I never unpacked .



 I unpack the first 90% within a few weeks. The last 10% takes years. Because by the time I get to that point I just don't care anymore LOL.

I could make soap - but I don't NEED soap lol. I am thinking I need to learn to work with soap dough. That should keep my productivity low (I have very little artistic talent/skill ) so I would have the benefit of doing something soapy, while learning something new and not making soap at a faster rate than I can use it or give it away.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

runnerchicki said:


> I unpack the first 90% within a few weeks. The last 10% takes years. Because by the time I get to that point I just don't care anymore LOL.
> 
> I could make soap - but I don't NEED soap lol. I am thinking I need to learn to work with soap dough. That should keep my productivity low (I have very little artistic talent/skill ) so I would have the benefit of doing something soapy, while learning something new and not making soap at a faster rate than I can use it or give it away.


Soap dough is a bold move, or you just need smaller molds


----------



## Relle

Misschief said:


> I crochet mine, too.
> View attachment 43986


Misschief, those look like mine with the puffs in them. I just recently finished a shawl with heaps of those puffs in them, I can honestly say I know how to do them by now .


----------



## Misschief

Relle said:


> Misschief, those look like mine with the puffs in them. I just recently finished a shawl with heaps of those puffs in them, I can honestly say I know how to do them by now .


Yup, practice makes perfect, right? We should start a thread for knit/crochet projects; I'd love to see your shawl.


----------



## Vgurer

tried some colors today


----------



## Kari Howie

Vgurer said:


> tried some colors todayView attachment 44010


They look great! Photo set up is very nice, too.


----------



## SmockingRN

I made a recipe with honey and beeswax.  It was from a really great YouTube soaper, Katie of Heart's Content Farmhouse.  I always have the best results with her videos/recipes.


----------



## Relle

Misschief said:


> Yup, practice makes perfect, right? We should start a thread for knit/crochet projects; I'd love to see your shawl.


I'll have to take some photos now that the rain has stopped. I took my most recent shawl to crochet today and showed them at the table of knowledge and they all like it.


----------



## Adobehead

I am the trapezoidal queen.  For many years now I have been using this same cutter and always get bars that are totally uneven.  I used to stress out about it and look for better cutters, but they are so expensive...... my distributor said she likes it because they look so "handmade" so that's what she tells people. 

Also, I suggested that she not put the smaller bars on the table next to bigger ones.... she just puts one at a time, no comparison problems!  And if they have ash on one narrow side, no problem, it washes off.  My bars are plain except for speckles and they are stamped and wrapped in paper to keep them clean.  The paper helps hold the scent of the essential oils I use, so customers love that.  These are pachouly EO with red Moroccan clay and powdered pachouly leaf.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Adobehead said:


> I am the trapezoidal queen.  For many years now I have been using this same cutter and always get bars that are totally uneven.  I used to stress out about it and look for better cutters, but they are so expensive...... my distributor said she likes it because they look so "handmade" so that's what she tells people.


They look fine!  But I get what you mean - the loaf moves as you are cutting.  I have started using a bit of baking paper to push against the end of mine so that it doesn't move when I am pushing the knife down.


----------



## GML

I followed the advice from another thread and packed my soaps to cardboard boxes. I'll have a few hundred pieces all safe and snug.


----------



## amd

Filling out show apps for the year, chasing down contacts for more information on some shows, and trying to look like I know what I'm doing...

Also still cussing at this weird soap that refuses to harden properly. When I cut it the FO went all weird on me and I didn't like it, but now the FO has bounced back I really like it, but Immabe so mad if this soap is scrap.

Hoping to make soap tonight.


----------



## Dumfrey

No soapy things done in a while still.   Puppy is settled in, growing up, and has learned to play responsibly with our other dog.
I feel like I could leave them closed in the main part of the house and not come back to rubble!

So, planning my next project, to involve color.  Thinking just pot swirl.  I am looking for suggestions on good, bright purple pigment or mica.


----------



## MGM

Didn't make these today (over the Christmas holidays, in fact) but I don't think I ever posted about them.
3 takes on lavender:

Brown is lavender + vanilla lace with unknown confetti.
Pink is lavender + mint with peppermint confetti.
Yellow is lavender + frankincense with Frankincense and Myrrh confetti.


----------



## KiwiMoose

ITP psychedelic swirl with four colours plus the base colour. Fragranced with Love Spell by candle science which I have had in soap a year old and still sticks well. Poured into PVC pipe and some leftovers into a cavity mold. 

 Will cut tomorrow .


----------



## msunnerstood

Soapy thing plus - Im assembling two gift baskets im donating to the missing persons conference in March. I also have 300 sample lotion tubes to fill and label for it but im going to wait a couple weeks to make the lotion for that part.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Love Spell soap cut


----------



## rdc1978

I tried a silicone mat technique and I'm an eager beaver who doesn't want to wait two days to see how the design turned out!

But, I kinda like what I did with the extra soap + some purple mica dispersed in oil on the other side!

I'm nervous to see how the other side with the silicone mat turned out.  I was fairly confident to the point of.....dare I say....feeling competent.....when I realized I had forgotten to add the fragrance oil and had to try to add it while the soap was in the mold


----------



## KiwiMoose

rdc1978 said:


> I tried a silicone mat technique and I'm an eager beaver who doesn't want to wait two days to see how the design turned out!
> 
> But, I kinda like what I did with the extra soap + some purple mica dispersed in oil on the other side!
> 
> I'm nervous to see how the other side with the silicone mat turned out.  I was fairly confident to the point of.....dare I say....feeling competent.....when I realized I had forgotten to add the fragrance oil and had to try to add it while the soap was in the mold
> 
> View attachment 44085


Can't wait to see the other side!  but if it doesn't work - this side looks good too!


----------



## madeinaustralia

shunt2011 said:


> That should work just fine.  Salt soap has to be cut while still warm or they don't cut well at all and crumble.   I cut mine at 3 hours.   I only use 50% salt.  I cure mine for 6-12 months but prefer them more even longer.


Can l ask why salt bars should be cured for so long? Thankyou


----------



## Dawni

madeinaustralia said:


> Can l ask why salt bars should be cured for so long? Thankyou


It's not technically a "should" but it definitely gets better at that long a cure. If you try a salt bar at 2 month intervals til a year is up you'll notice a difference in lather and skin feel for sure.


----------



## shunt2011

madeinaustralia said:


> Can l ask why salt bars should be cured for so long? Thankyou



They become milder and the lather is better, they're magical.   I've been making them for 9 or so years. They are truly one of my personal favorites.


----------



## Shereen

Hi
I made a cp soap with 70% olive oil. 25% coconut  oil and 5% castor oil.
I left it over night and in the morning I noticed that it hit a partial gel phase so I heated the oven and helped it to reach a full gel phase. When it cooled down white dots appeared on it  what do you think is that? And how its solved.
Thanks ⚘


----------



## Adobehead

I am experimenting with changing over from Sustainably Grown Palm Oil to Tallow.  So, for the first time, I am actually doing 1 pound test batches, this is the first one, 100% Tallow.  Next will be half tallow 25% Olive and 25% Coconut.  Etc. etc. I used a milk carton for a mold, it worked fine, but the sides are a bit rounded. There is absolutely no smell. 

I get the fat free from the butcher but it is quite a process to render it and clean up.  However I found that kind of relaxing, so I don't mind.  The fat is the dry crumbly kind from around the kidneys, in México where I live, it is called "cebo"  I don't know what it is in english.  My first try was a failure because I lacked that particular name and some kind person on this list gave it to me. Thank you.



Laurel


----------



## rdc1978

I just love, love, love the idea of reusing and recycling and not wasting things.  So the idea that you're able to get the fat free from the butcher and then re-use it for sometime useful like soap is awesome, IMO.


----------



## Claudette Carignan

My second attempt at making soap was not a success. The recipe called for oatmeal which settled on the bottom. When I took them out of the mold I was not happy with the look. I melted It down strained the oatmeal and added some color.



Vgurer said:


> tried some colors todayView attachment 44010


Beautiful



rdc1978 said:


> I tried a silicone mat technique and I'm an eager beaver who doesn't want to wait two days to see how the design turned out!
> 
> But, I kinda like what I did with the extra soap + some purple mica dispersed in oil on the other side!
> 
> I'm nervous to see how the other side with the silicone mat turned out.  I was fairly confident to the point of.....dare I say....feeling competent.....when I realized I had forgotten to add the fragrance oil and had to try to add it while the soap was in the mold
> 
> View attachment 44085


Love the colors


----------



## Suzette

Claudette Carignan said:


> My second attempt at making soap was not a success. The recipe called for oatmeal which settled on the bottom. When I took them out of the mold I was not happy with the look. I melted It down strained the oatmeal and added some color.


I’m truly sorry for you. I had one go way out of whack and I was sad, but I tossed it and made another. Best of luck!


----------



## Dawni

@Shereen maybe stearic spots? If you start a new thread we can troubleshoot with you.

@Adobehead that actually looks awesome. I started with milk cartons too until we needed them for coffee takeaways but I like the rounded edges.

@Claudette Carignan was your batter too thin? Could be why the oatmeal was able to settle on the bottom?

As for me.... No soapy thing in a month ugh


----------



## Shereen

Thank you very much. I am new so I will try to figure out how to start a thread‍


----------



## Rsapienza

madeinaustralia said:


> Can l ask why salt bars should be cured for so long? Thankyou


I have been making salt bars for a few years now and yesterday I use one that had been curing 18 months. OMG...the lather was like silky shaving cream! I love it and still have 3 more  Surprisingly, it still had some scent as well. I had tried one from this particular batch at 12 months and it was nice but nothing like at 18 months. I have played with different recipes and salt percentages as well. I will always have a batch or 2 curing.


----------



## linne1gi

Shereen said:


> Hi
> I made a cp soap with 70% olive oil. 25% coconut  oil and 5% castor oil.
> I left it over night and in the morning I noticed that it hit a partial gel phase so I heated the oven and helped it to reach a full gel phase. When it cooled down white dots appeared on it  what do you think is that? And how its solved.
> Thanks ⚘


My guess, soda ash. It’s from the unreacted sodium hydroxide reacting with the carbon dioxide in the air. The result is sodium carbonate. Or soda ash.


----------



## Dumfrey

shunt2011 said:


> They become milder and the lather is better, they're magical.   I've been making them for 9 or so years. They are truly one of my personal favorites.



Salt bars are magical.
They are the only soap bars my wife will use anymore


----------



## Sun Diego

Received my very 1st order of fragrance oil! This will be my first time soaping and after watching so many YouTube videos and reading a bunch of blogs, I ended up ordering from Natures Garden! I am nervous but excited to learn more from everyone and begin my 1st attempt soon!


----------



## SmockingRN

Sun Diego said:


> Received my very 1st order of fragrance oil! This will be my first time soaping and after watching so many YouTube videos and reading a bunch of blogs, I ended up ordering from Natures Garden! I am nervous but excited to learn more from everyone and begin my 1st attempt soon!


Lot’s of fun ahead! I am new, too, just 10 batches made, so far. I am trying a lard soap recipe today.


----------



## Ladka

SmockingRN said:


> I am trying a lard soap recipe today.


Will you report the time-to-trace please, and the amount/percentage of lard used?


----------



## Nona'sFarm

I started CP soaping a little over a year ago. One of my goals this year is to clean up and organize my soaping area; and take care of a few loose ends, so to speak. Today, I finished going through my cured soaps and created 3 piles - give to friends, re-batch, and use for laundry soap. Yeah! Can ✔ that off the list!
Still have other loose ends to take care of, but it feels good to get this far.


----------



## linne1gi

Nona'sFarm said:


> I started CP soaping a little over a year ago. One of my goals this year is to clean up and organize my soaping area; and take care of a few loose ends, so to speak. Today, I finished going through my cured soaps and created 3 piles - give to friends, re-batch, and use for laundry soap. Yeah! Can ✔ that off the list!
> Still have other loose ends to take care of, but it feels good to get this far.


Impressive! I’ve been soaping over 7 years, not organized yet!


----------



## Sun Diego

SmockingRN said:


> Lot’s of fun ahead! I am new, too, just 10 batches made, so far. I am trying a lard soap recipe today.


Yay-welcome! I keep finding excuses to not soap. I want to 1st start with MP but then my made a quick purchase from the M craft store only to now want to order online. I ordered FOs and now I just ordered some colorants and realized since nothing has arrived from my online order I should just wait...


----------



## Jenna D

Posting late! Or early depending on how you look at it.   But my day job gets in the way.  My niece asked me to make some St. Patrick's Day soap for her children's teachers. Just finished making some melt and pour decorations.  The soap is supposed to be CP! So, since I'm so late,  I will probably make 2 batches; 1 M&P and 1 CP.  My family won't mind getting some fancy soap and the teachers will enjoy the "other" fancy stuff! I will post pictures when they're done.


----------



## SmockingRN

Ladka said:


> Will you report the time-to-trace please, and the amount/percentage of lard used?


Batch 11 is done and no major disasters! This recipe is 40% lard, 30% co, 20% oo, 10%castor oil. I wanted to do the Ione swirl so left the water at 32%. It took 3 minutes to emulsify, using short burst of Sb alternating with stirring. Came to light trace quickly when I added the fragrance oil. I got the swirl done and added glitter WooHoo!  I did learn a new thing...mixing fragrance oil with colors in a styrofoam cup is not good.


----------



## CatahoulaBubble

Made Lilac Blossom soap and messed with my chicken and egg soap. I've been having issues getting the right shape and my mold leaked but at least the lilac blossom came out so far. It's supposed to be a slight gradient soap and I piped the top.View media item 2558View media item 2557


----------



## Frenchy-C

Pipe divider pink’ and orange with swirls...was sooo happy. Got a little thick but still managed to get it done. Then  i saw my fragrance bottle still full...*sigh*



CatahoulaBubble said:


> Made Lilac Blossom soap and messed with my chicken and egg soap. I've been having issues getting the right shape and my mold leaked but at least the lilac blossom came out so far. It's supposed to be a slight gradient soap and I piped the top.View media item 2558View media item 2557


Beautiful, and awesome piping.


----------



## CatahoulaBubble

Frenchy-C said:


> Beautiful, and awesome piping.


Thanks, I've been practicing with icing and mashed potatoes. I switched to potatoes so I'd stop eating the icing.


----------



## Misschief

CatahoulaBubble said:


> Thanks, I've been practicing with icing and mashed potatoes. I switched to potatoes so I'd stop eating the icing.


----------



## Claudette Carignan

Dawni said:


> @Shereen maybe stearic spots? If you start a new thread we can troubleshoot with you.
> 
> @Adobehead that actually looks awesome. I started with milk cartons too until we needed them for coffee takeaways but I like the rounded edges.
> 
> @Claudette Carignan was your batter too thin? Could be why the oatmeal was able to settle on the bottom?
> 
> As for me.... No soapy thing in a month ugh


I have No idea if it was or not. I followed the recipe according to the instructions. I took Them out of the mold today and they turned out great! I’m really happy with the results.


CatahoulaBubble said:


> Made Lilac Blossom soap and messed with my chicken and egg soap. I've been having issues getting the right shape and my mold leaked but at least the lilac blossom came out so far. It's supposed to be a slight gradient soap and I piped the top.View media item 2558View media item 2557


so pretty!


----------



## Misschief

Claudette Carignan said:


> I have No idea if it was or not. I followed the recipe according to the instructions. I took Them out of the mold today and they turned out great! I’m really happy with the results.
> 
> so pretty!


Love that flower mold!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Weeee! Check out the colour of this lye solution. Made with puréed apples as the water. I’m gonna call this soap Golden Apples and Pears. Poached pear and cinnamon FO.







CatahoulaBubble said:


> Thanks, I've been practicing with icing and mashed potatoes. I switched to potatoes so I'd stop eating the icing.


LOL!  Right there with ya girlfriend!  The soap looks beautiful BTW.


----------



## CatahoulaBubble

Well decided to do a black raspberry vanilla batch after the lilac.
I'm hoping my drop swirl worked inside. Guess View media item 2559View media item 2560View media item 2561I will wait to see tomorrow.


----------



## Adobehead

After the first Tallow experiment at white, CP, 100%, I did a second experiment at 50% Tallow, 25% Olive, 25% Coconut.  I added a pinch of indigo powder which I buy from a well known weaver in Teotitlan del Valle south of here.  It is pure quality.  I added it to the lye water and used a fine strainer to pour the lye water into the oils.  I still got speckles, brown ones, which I happen to like.  I like speckles!  But they weren't intentional.  There is no odor from the Tallow.  This mixture did not accelerate like the first batch did.  It was a little softer coming out of the mold than I am used to.
Laurel


----------



## SmockingRN

Beautiful color and texture! Are you near Cozumel?


----------



## Kari Howie

CatahoulaBubble said:


> Thanks, I've been practicing with icing and mashed potatoes. I switched to potatoes so I'd stop eating the icing.


Ha ha! You’re cute! Great idea, too.


----------



## Kari Howie

CatahoulaBubble said:


> Well decided to do a black raspberry vanilla batch after the lilac.
> I'm hoping my drop swirl worked inside. Guess View media item 2559View media item 2560View media item 2561I will wait to see tomorrow.


Beautiful tops!


----------



## Claudette Carignan

Misschief said:


> Love that flower mold!


Thank you! I got Them off of amazon


----------



## CatahoulaBubble

Cut the lilac bars today. The gradient isn't exactly what I wanted but it still looks nice. Those tops. So high. I definitely piped too much on top. Going to have to work on the right measured batch so I have just enough without going overboard.  View media item 2564


----------



## Nona'sFarm

Frenchy-C said:


> Then i saw my fragrance bottle still full...*sigh*


I have done that, sadly more than once.  I will have carefully measured out my EOs, set it to the side, finish my soap, then see my fragrance pitcher sitting to the side and go, "Oh fiddlesticks, can't believe I did that."
 Anyone have any suggestions? I'm trying to be more methodical, but tend to get focused on the trace, color etc. and forget about the fragrance, even though I have it measured out and sitting on the counter with my soaping things.


----------



## CatahoulaBubble

Well I cut the black raspberry vanilla. I did kind of a drop swirl with a kind of a hangar swirl I guess. I'm confused as to where my mauve went. I could have sworn I poured in more than that. Oh well it still looks nice. Once it gets a bit more firm I will clean up the edges. It's a bit softer than I expected.

View media item 2565


----------



## Zing

I entered the month challenge.  Whoo boy, have you seen the competition?!  Best challenge ever tho'.

So to truly appreciate this, you'd have to know my son and his unique sense of humor.  In recent days I've been getting several texts from unknown numbers from faraway states I've never been to or know anyone from and the messages are like "need some soap" "where's the soap" "blacksoap son won't you come, wash away the rain" etc.  At first I was a little freaked because I guard my phone number and this forum is my only online presence.  Then I realized my college boy is punking me -- he's probably just grabbing his friends' phones and texting me.  Some people's kids....  I've replied that my son is grounded and full of BS and study break is over.  The texts continue....


----------



## Adobehead

SmockingRN said:


> Beautiful color and texture! Are you near Cozumel?


Thank you for the compliment. I do not think I am near Cozumel.  I am in Central México, San Miguel de Allende.  Maybe I should go there!


----------



## Megan

I made a 85% coconut and 15% shea soap  with a 15% SF that didn't turn out very well. I think I soaped too cool. It has a ton of mottling and is crumbly on the edges. So that was a bit dissapointing. 

I also made a dual lye castille soap. Both soaps had 50% vinegar and 2% citric acid as I've been playing around with these lately. This one looks beautiful. It was pretty solid after 8 hours but I hope it can stand another 8 as I had to go to work before I could cut.


----------



## cmzaha

Megan said:


> I made a 85% coconut and 15% shea soap  with a 15% SF that didn't turn out very well. I think I soaped too cool. It has a ton of mottling and is crumbly on the edges. So that was a bit dissapointing.
> 
> I also made a dual lye castille soap. Both soaps had 50% vinegar and 2% citric acid as I've been playing around with these lately. This one looks beautiful. It was pretty solid after 8 hours but I hope it can stand another 8 as I had to go to work before I could cut.


Hopefully, you will be able to cut it. Vinegar soap can get really hard really fast. But since I do not make Castille soap often I am no help there, and the OO might save you since it sets up slowly.


----------



## Quilter99755

Nona'sFarm said:


> I have done that, sadly more than once.  I will have carefully measured out my EOs, set it to the side, finish my soap, then see my fragrance pitcher sitting to the side and go, "Oh fiddlesticks, can't believe I did that."
> Anyone have any suggestions? I'm trying to be more methodical, but tend to get focused on the trace, color etc. and forget about the fragrance, even though I have it measured out and sitting on the counter with my soaping things.


I, too, have done this more than once. Now I put my recipe in a sheet protector on the counter with my bottles of soap, etc. I pre-measure all my oils, etc prior to starting my soap.  I check them off with a white board pen as I get them measured and set aside.  Once everything is measures and ready  I erase all my checkmarks.

Then as I pour the oils in the pot, I check them off again with the pen.  When I'm ready (or think I'm ready to pour in the mold) I check the recipe AGAIN. There is always  a glaring hole where the check marks should be. It has saved me more than once by seeing that checkmark missing by the FO/EO.  I use a really obnoxious orange pen since none of my tools or bottles have that color in it.  Then when I'm done, I'll erase the checkmarks and I can put it in my notebook and reuse the recipe if the soap turns out like I wanted.

I did one recipe without putting the cocoa butter in the pot. Even though it did not zap me I was very hesitant to use the soap and so spent at least an hour trying to re-create what I actually put in the pot rather than what I did put in. Luckily it had a high enough SF to compensate for the missing oil. Doing the double sets of checkmarks now make sure I have not only measured them but have put them in the pot.


----------



## SmockingRN

Quilter99755 said:


> I, too, have done this more than once. Now I put my recipe in a sheet protector on the counter with my bottles of soap, etc. I pre-measure all my oils, etc prior to starting my soap.  I check them off with a white board pen as I get them measured and set aside.  Once everything is measures and ready  I erase all my checkmarks.
> 
> Then as I pour the oils in the pot, I check them off again with the pen.  When I'm ready (or think I'm ready to pour in the mold) I check the recipe AGAIN. There is always  a glaring hole where the check marks should be. It has saved me more than once by seeing that checkmark missing by the FO/EO.  I use a really obnoxious orange pen since none of my tools or bottles have that color in it.  Then when I'm done, I'll erase the checkmarks and I can put it in my notebook and reuse the recipe if the soap turns out.
> 
> This is such a good idea!  Last week I was trying to make a beeswax and honey recipe and left out the honey. Buying page protectors today, TY!


----------



## Megan

cmzaha said:


> Hopefully, you will be able to cut it. Vinegar soap can get really hard really fast. But since I do not make Castille soap often I am no help there, and the OO might save you since it sets up slowly.


This is what I was hoping. I could still indent a thumb this morning and that was 8 hours, so another 8 might not be too bad. At least it will be a learning experience whatever happens

Actually, after reading a bunch more today, I'm not worried about it being too hard, but am worried that it will be too soft. Apparently back in December we had some soapers here trying CA with vinegar and it did not go well. I will have a very interesting update in a couple of days if it does harden...because it will point a little bit as to what causes this problem when using both acids.


----------



## Claudette Carignan

Zing said:


> I entered the month challenge.  Whoo boy, have you seen the competition?!  Best challenge ever tho'.
> 
> So to truly appreciate this, you'd have to know my son and his unique sense of humor.  In recent days I've been getting several texts from unknown numbers from faraway states I've never been to or know anyone from and the messages are like "need some soap" "where's the soap" "blacksoap son won't you come, wash away the rain" etc.  At first I was a little freaked because I guard my phone number and this forum is my only online presence.  Then I realized my college boy is punking me -- he's probably just grabbing his friends' phones and texting me.  Some people's kids....  I've replied that my son is grounded and full of BS and study break is over.  The texts continue....


----------



## Claudette Carignan

Zing said:


> I entered the month challenge.  Whoo boy, have you seen the competition?!  Best challenge ever tho'.
> 
> So to truly appreciate this, you'd have to know my son and his unique sense of humor.  In recent days I've been getting several texts from unknown numbers from faraway states I've never been to or know anyone from and the messages are like "need some soap" "where's the soap" "blacksoap son won't you come, wash away the rain" etc.  At first I was a little freaked because I guard my phone number and this forum is my only online presence.  Then I realized my college boy is punking me -- he's probably just grabbing his friends' phones and texting me.  Some people's kids....  I've replied that my son is grounded and full of BS and study break is over.  The texts continue....


your son sounds just like mine!!


----------



## Adobehead

CatahoulaBubble said:


> Cut the lilac bars today. The gradient isn't exactly what I wanted


The gradient looks amazing, I really like it.  I look forward to seeing the one how you wanted it...... will be great.  
Laurel


----------



## ShirleyHailstock

Zing said:


> I entered the month challenge.  Whoo boy, have you seen the competition?!  Best challenge ever tho'.
> 
> So to truly appreciate this, you'd have to know my son and his unique sense of humor.  In recent days I've been getting several texts from unknown numbers from faraway states I've never been to or know anyone from and the messages are like "need some soap" "where's the soap" "blacksoap son won't you come, wash away the rain" etc.  At first I was a little freaked because I guard my phone number and this forum is my only online presence.  Then I realized my college boy is punking me -- he's probably just grabbing his friends' phones and texting me.  Some people's kids....  I've replied that my son is grounded and full of BS and study break is over.  The texts continue....



I get those calls. They are spam. On the phone display, it says the city and state where I know no one. Or they come up with a business name, like I'm getting Apple, Inc. calls now. I don't answer. However, if you are in business for your soap, you might have to check it out.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Adobehead said:


> View attachment 44169
> View attachment 44170
> After the first Tallow experiment at white, CP, 100%, I did a second experiment at 50% Tallow, 25% Olive, 25% Coconut.  I added a pinch of indigo powder which I buy from a well known weaver in Teotitlan del Valle south of here.  It is pure quality.  I added it to the lye water and used a fine strainer to pour the lye water into the oils.  I still got speckles, brown ones, which I happen to like.  I like speckles!  But they weren't intentional.  There is no odor from the Tallow.  This mixture did not accelerate like the first batch did.  It was a little softer coming out of the mold than I am used to.
> Laurel


I love the color of your soap.  I’ve had better luck getting light blue with natural indigo powder than I have with light blue mica!


----------



## Dumfrey

My first attempt at using colors.   
Did a drop pour and followed with a hanger swirl.

Hard to see, but is some green in there, and a small bit of uncolored soap base at the bottom.
Scented with crafters choice pamalmous rose.

Everything felt right, so crossing my fingers it's not a smeared mess when I cut it!


----------



## Zing

Claudette Carignan said:


> your son sounds just like mine!!


He's kept us guessing and surprising us since before birth!  We waited 14 l o n g days past his due date and he has pushed the envelope ever since -- mostly bringing great joy to our lives.


----------



## Misschief

I haven't done anything soapy in a while but I did make churros to take along to a Mexican themed dinner. Doesn't really count, though, does it?


----------



## Claudette Carignan

Got everything out to make some soap today and got a call from my daughter crying hysterically. Had to put everything away and go to her apartment and spend the day with her because she was having a major anxiety attack.


----------



## bookreader451

I made triple butter buttermilk soap and beer soap the beer soap is scented mahogany teakwood and I used MM magic beans mica.  Can’t wait to cut it.


----------



## bookreader451

Claudette Carignan said:


> Got everything out to make some soap today and got a call from my daughter crying hysterically. Had to put everything away and go to her apartment and spend the day with her because she was having a major anxiety attack.


Hope she is doing better.


----------



## AliOop

Frenchy-C said:


> View attachment 44157
> Pipe divider pink’ and orange with swirls...was sooo happy. Got a little thick but still managed to get it done. Then  i saw my fragrance bottle still full...*sigh*



I put my cup of measured EO inside my empty mold. Didn't invent that trick but it works like a charm for me.


----------



## Adobehead

Mobjack Bay said:


> I’ve had better luck getting light blue with natural indigo powder than I have with light blue mica


This is so encouraging.  You certainly do know some beautiful blues, judging from your picture.     On the 3rd experiment I infused the indigo in the OO for a couple of days instead of putting it into the lye water.  I believe it was bluer, less blue-grey.  I am going to up the quantity and try it again.  if I post photos of the 3rd exp.  they will look amazingly the same as #2, so I pass.
Laurel


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Adobehead said:


> This is so encouraging.  You certainly do know some beautiful blues, judging from your picture.     On the 3rd experiment I infused the indigo in the OO for a couple of days instead of putting it into the lye water.  I believe it was bluer, less blue-grey.  I am going to up the quantity and try it again.  if I post photos of the 3rd exp.  they will look amazingly the same as #2, so I pass.
> Laurel


I've done a bit of experimenting with indigo plant powder and usually get bluer blues when the powder is dispersed in oil and allowed to steep for a bit before I use it. I use oil dispersed plant powder to make my Stormy Seas soap, which is the one pictured in my current avatar.  Some of my trials are described in this thread:
https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/the-indigo-and-jagua-blues.75531/


----------



## ShirleyHailstock

Misschief said:


> I haven't done anything soapy in a while but I did make churros to take along to a Mexican themed dinner. Doesn't really count, though, does it?


I love churros. This isn't the place, but is there someplace you can share the recipe?


----------



## Misschief

ShirleyHailstock said:


> I love churros. This isn't the place, but is there someplace you can share the recipe?


I'll start post in the general chat area.


----------



## Nona'sFarm

Claudette Carignan said:


> Got everything out to make some soap today and got a call from my daughter crying hysterically. Had to put everything away and go to her apartment and spend the day with her because she was having a major anxiety attack.


Hope your daughter is back on track. Mine used to have panic attacks, not so much now that she knows what to avoid. It is such a helpless feeling to not be able to "fix" it for them.


----------



## runnerchicki

Celebrating my second soaping anniversary. Roughly speaking anyway. I started soaping with M&P, then did a rebatch soap kit from Brambleberry. My first true CP soap attempt was a BrambleBerry recipe (high in CO and way to cleansing for me) - but I cannot find the dated recipe sheet from that batch but I am fairly certain it was in March so I'm just calling it today for simplicity. Anyhoo, I created a new recipe using HO Sunflower instead of olive oil. I use high percentages of olive oil in most of my recipes so I'm very curious how this will turn out with the sunflower oil. I was going to celebrate my soapy anniversary by making a castile soap - but got distracted when I was YouTubing "single oil soaps" and watched Holly- Kapia Mera make both a castile soap and in another video a 100% Shea butter soap. So I made my Bastille recipe with sunflower in place of the OO and added a little shea butter. I only made a 1-lb batch, scented with Lavender Citrus from EOcalc but it sure felt good to make soap again!

I have a soapy closet in my new house and it was so much easier to work with all my ingredients and equipment organized! I'm still tempted to try a Castile soap. Mainly just so I can cross it off my bucket list. Maybe I will - I can put it to bed in the soapy closet and just forget about it for the next 9-12 months. Or maybe I can kill two bucket list birds with one stone and hot process the castile. Hmmmm....back to the Tube


----------



## Claudette Carignan

bookreader451 said:


> Hope she is doing better.


She’s doing ok, thank you.


----------



## The Bubble Fairy

I made soap with my granddaughter (nine years old) yesterday for the first time - coconut, olive, rice bran, castor oils, with coconut milk powder in the batter and she chose coconut and lime fragrance! She chose three colours of mica - two shades of blue and a pink - and pressed dried rose buds on the top. Looking forward to seeing the cut today!


----------



## Claudette Carignan

Nona'sFarm said:


> Hope your daughter is back on track. Mine used to have panic attacks, not so much now that she knows what to avoid. It is such a helpless feeling to not be able to "fix" it for them.


She’s doing ok. As you said it’s hard not being able to “fix” things for them. I cleaned Her apartment and took care of her two dogs for the day. I brought The youngest one home with me last night. He’s the size of a small horse and still a puppy. One less responsibility for her to worry about.


----------



## Misschief

I made soap today! Finally. My last batch is already fully cured so that means it's been almost two months since my last soaping day. I'm looking forward to cutting this batch.... with my new cutter. Pics will come tomorrow.


----------



## bookreader451

Misschief said:


> I made soap today! Finally. My last batch is already fully cured so that means it's been almost two months since my last soaping day. I'm looking forward to cutting this batch.... with my new cutter. Pics will come tomorrow.


I bought a Bud multi-bar cutter a few weeks ago and it never gets old with the one and done.


----------



## Arimara

I tested a soap I have that is 3 weeks old. Good lather, smells pleasant enough, should be ready in another 3 weeks but I think it will shine after week 12 is up


----------



## runnerchicki

Nona'sFarm said:


> I have done that, sadly more than once.  I will have carefully measured out my EOs, set it to the side, finish my soap, then see my fragrance pitcher sitting to the side and go, "Oh fiddlesticks, can't believe I did that."
> Anyone have any suggestions? I'm trying to be more methodical, but tend to get focused on the trace, color etc. and forget about the fragrance, even though I have it measured out and sitting on the counter with my soaping things.


Some people suggest putting the measured fragrance container in your soap mold. That way if you forget to add it, you will see it sitting in your mold before your pour and can add it in at the last minute. I mix my fragrance oil in directly in with oils before I add the lye solution. I don't wait for trace. If I'm only using one color (which is 90% of the time now) I mix the color in with the batch oils too. Then I just blend and pour.


----------



## Misschief

Here's a pic of the leftovers from the Black Tie Marble batch, which is in the mold. I purposely make my batches somewhat larger now so that I can make a few small bars like this. I have customers who really like the smaller bars because they fit better in the hand.


----------



## bookreader451

Today I put beer on to boil for soap and forgot about it. I came up out of the basement and asked hubby if he lit the woodstove,  then I realized it was my beer 
 UGH I'm on the second round of bar keepers friend and foil trying to get it clean. 

Thank goodness it is good stainless and will clean up eventually.


----------



## Arimara

bookreader451 said:


> Today I put beer on to boil for soap and forgot about it. I came up out of the basement and asked hubby if he lit the woodstove,  then I realized it was my beer
> UGH I'm on the second round of bar keepers friend and foil trying to get it clean.
> 
> Thank goodness it is good stainless and will clean up eventually.


Have you tried boiling  some water, Bar Keeper's Friend, and some dish soap? Most times, it's worked for me and saved my hands from heavy scrubbing.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

runnerchicki said:


> Celebrating my second soaping anniversary. Roughly speaking anyway. I started soaping with M&P, then did a rebatch soap kit from Brambleberry. My first true CP soap attempt was a BrambleBerry recipe (high in CO and way to cleansing for me) - but I cannot find the dated recipe sheet from that batch but I am fairly certain it was in March so I'm just calling it today for simplicity. Anyhoo, I created a new recipe using HO Sunflower instead of olive oil. I use high percentages of olive oil in most of my recipes so I'm very curious how this will turn out with the sunflower oil. I was going to celebrate my soapy anniversary by making a castile soap - but got distracted when I was YouTubing "single oil soaps" and watched Holly- Kapia Mera make both a castile soap and in another video a 100% Shea butter soap. So I made my Bastille recipe with sunflower in place of the OO and added a little shea butter. I only made a 1-lb batch, scented with Lavender Citrus from EOcalc but it sure felt good to make soap again!
> 
> I have a soapy closet in my new house and it was so much easier to work with all my ingredients and equipment organized! I'm still tempted to try a Castile soap. Mainly just so I can cross it off my bucket list. Maybe I will - I can put it to bed in the soapy closet and just forget about it for the next 9-12 months. Or maybe I can kill two bucket list birds with one stone and hot process the castile. Hmmmm....back to the Tube


Happy Anniversary!  Making soap is a great way to celebrate.


----------



## KiwiMoose

@runnerchicki Happy Anniversary!


----------



## bookreader451

Arimara said:


> Have you tried boiling  some water, Bar Keeper's Friend, and some dish soap? Most times, it's worked for me and saved my hands from heavy scrubbing.


Been soaking and scrubbing.  It is alclad so it will come clean eventually


----------



## runnerchicki

bookreader451 said:


> Been soaking and scrubbing.  It is alclad so it will come clean eventually


Cover the bottom with baking soda - be generous and make sure all the burned spots are coated. Add a couple inches of water. Bring to a boil and simmer for a while. The burned stuff should just float to the top. What doesn't float to the top should scrape off easily with no effort. A stainless steel scrubby will take care of any stubborn spots (if there are any). I have used this home remedy MANY times and it has never failed me.

Edited to add: after the simmer - turn off the heat and let the water cool to room temp. The extra soak time helps too.


----------



## Arimara

runnerchicki said:


> Cover the bottom with baking soda - be generous and make sure all the burned spots are coated. Add a couple inches of water. Bring to a boil and simmer for a while. The burned stuff should just float to the top. What doesn't float to the top should scrape off easily with no effort. A stainless steel scrubby will take care of any stubborn spots (if there are any). I have used this home remedy MANY times and it has never failed me.


This is a cheaper method that also works. But you might want to set a timer in case you get a little distracted. I know soaping is fun and the glorious plans we make with our calculators of choice but focus is sometimes necessary in order to walk that path to [soapmaking] glory. I'm sorry, I seem to be thinking of killer rabbits.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Made this soap with a new fragrance oil - Blackberry and Bay.  I also included some lemongrass EO. I did a random drop swirl and then used a chopstick.


----------



## rdc1978

So.....I tried a peacock swirl......

I tried to use a recipe that was both slow moving and would unmold without a fuss.  It's sitting in my oven right now, and I'm hoping for the best.

In my mind the soap looked a lot more striking, but I'm sure I'll love it if I look at it long enough.

It's scented with tobacco and bay leaf from brambleberry, so I wanted the colors to be a little more masculine.

I'd like to know more about how to put colors together, can anyone reccommend a book or website?


----------



## Dumfrey

Here are the cut bars from my first real color test.  Wile it came out very well overall, lessons learned.
First, I need to get a spray bottle of alcohol. Bad soda ash on top. 
Second, need to not be lazy and heat my oils better.  Soaped at 100, and lots of white (stearic?) spots in the color.  Also, no gel.

But mostly, it was just good to get back to making soap!


----------



## ShirleyHailstock

I used one of my salt bars yesterday. The lather was smooth and bubbly (not what I expected, never having used one in the past). It made my face feel tight, an unexpected, but pleasant feeling. I read some articles that say salt bars makes you skin golden and glow. I hope that's true, but not glow in the dark.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I can see more of these in my future.


----------



## shawn ford

Shaved, wrapped and labeled 14 lbs of castille and 14 lbs of walnut scrub.  I finally caved and shave the soap ash off my soap.  It takes off up to almost an ounce off each bar, but people just dont like it.  I suppose I can use all the shavings to make laundry soap.  I have tried all the methods for removing soap ash, shaving is the quickest and easiest.


----------



## Adobehead

View attachment 44287
View attachment 44287
View attachment 44287



View attachment 44287


Mobjack Bay said:


> I've done a bit of experimenting with indigo plant powder and usually get bluer blues when the powder is dispersed in oil and allowed to steep for a bit before I use it. I use oil dispersed plant powder to make my Stormy Seas soap, which is the one pictured in my current avatar.  Some of my trials are described in this thread:
> https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/the-indigo-and-jagua-blues.75531/



I found that, too and will eagerly read your thread.  I am out of milk cartons, so here are my 4 experiments.  The last one was an amazing denim color until I introduced the EO blend which included Blood Orange, Pachouly and Geranium, all dark oils.  The Bergamot is clear.  So, finding delicious non-coloring EOs will be the next task.  The tallow sub for Palm seems great so far.  The soap is usually poured about 4 PM and I unmold the following morning.  Hard like a rock.



shawn ford said:


> Shaved, wrapped and labeled 14 lbs of castille and 14 lbs of walnut scrub.  I finally caved and shave the soap ash off my soap.  It takes off up to almost an ounce off each bar, but people just dont like it.  I suppose I can use all the shavings to make laundry soap.  I have tried all the methods for removing soap ash, shaving is the quickest and easiest.


one ounce off of every bar?  It sounds like so much!  Sometimes i put a layer of saran wrap on the top of my slab mold and it prevents the ash from forming.  I smooth it out with something flat.  I would love to see a photo of this, i guess it is a little late.  That is a LOT of soap!
Laurel


----------



## Misschief

When I made yesterday's soap, I used the heat transfer method for the first time. This particular batch is mostly hard oils and I ended up having to heat it a little to make sure all the oils melted before adding the liquid oils. It went fine but that batch is still not ready to unmold, after almost 24 hours. Usually, I can unmold this particular recipe at about 12-18 hours. I guess I'll have to wait until tonight to check it again.


----------



## AliOop

ShirleyHailstock said:


> I used one of my salt bars yesterday. The lather was smooth and bubbly (not what I expected, never having used one in the past). It made my face feel tight, an unexpected, but pleasant feeling. I read some articles that say salt bars makes you skin golden and glow. I hope that's true, but not glow in the dark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see more of these in my future.



@ShirleyHailstock, I just tried some salt bars that have now cured for six months. They are indeed delightful! This batch has coffee grounds in it, so I’m keeping a bar at the kitchen sink for a deodorizing soap that doesn’t dry out my hands. May also try one in the shower if I can tear myself away from my favorite GMOH lard bars that are my current shower fave.

Regarding the glowing skin, I have trouble sleeping if there is light in the room, so I hope my salt bars do not cause me to glow in the dark, either!!


----------



## runnerchicki

I unmolded and cut two soaps. One was my first 100% Olive oil soap. I used a 40% lye concentration and I was able to unmold it in about 18 hours. It was so hard I could barely cut it. Thought I was going to break the wire on my soap cutter.


----------



## Zing

Zing said:


> So to truly appreciate this, you'd have to know my son and his unique sense of humor.  In recent days I've been getting several texts from unknown numbers from faraway states I've never been to or know anyone from and the messages are like "need some soap" "where's the soap" "blacksoap son won't you come, wash away the rain" etc.  At first I was a little freaked because I guard my phone number and this forum is my only online presence.  Then I realized my college boy is punking me -- he's probably just grabbing his friends' phones and texting me.  Some people's kids....  I've replied that my son is grounded and full of BS and study break is over.  The texts continue....


So my son finally 'fessed up.  On his 21st birthday he got 21 dares.  He left a bar of my soap with my phone number on it in the lone bathroom of a dive bar.  I think that, um...beverages...were involved.  Some people's kids!!


----------



## Claudette Carignan

Dumfrey said:


> Here are the cut bars from my first real color test.  Wile it came out very well overall, lessons learned.
> First, I need to get a spray bottle of alcohol. Bad soda ash on top.
> Second, need to not be lazy and heat my oils better.  Soaped at 100, and lots of white (stearic?) spots in the color.  Also, no gel.
> 
> But mostly, it was just good to get back to making soap!


They look so pretty!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Zing said:


> So my son finally 'fessed up.  On his 21st birthday he got 21 dares.  He left a bar of my soap with my phone number on it in the lone bathroom of a dive bar.  I think that, um...beverages...were involved.  Some people's kids!!


----------



## GML

I made a batch of HP  75% olive oil bastile soap on Monday and decided to use both salt and sodium lactate. I'm impressed with how firm the soap is 48 hours after they were unmolded and they're currently curing.


----------



## blueginkgo

I finally broke down and made a batch of the ubiquitous Black Raspberry Vanilla scented soap. I've always put off making this even though I have had requests for it, mainly because I always resisted having to make yet another brown soap due to vanilla in the scent.

Well color me surprised when I recently found that there are RBV FOs out there do not discolor. I ordered a bottle from Nurture and used it today. This ended up being one of the best behaved batches I've made in quite a while. Now If my hanger swirl turns out nice I'll be pleased.


----------



## Claudette Carignan

blueginkgo said:


> I finally broke down and made a batch of the ubiquitous Black Raspberry Vanilla scented soap. I've always put off making this even though I have had requests for it, mainly because I always resisted having to make yet another brown soap due to vanilla in the scent.
> 
> Well color me surprised when I recently found that there are RBV FOs out there do not discolor. I ordered a bottle from Nurture and used it today. This ended up being one of the best behaved batches I've made in quite a while. Now If my hanger swirl turns out nice I'll be pleased.





blueginkgo said:


> I finally broke down and made a batch of the ubiquitous Black Raspberry Vanilla scented soap. I've always put off making this even though I have had requests for it, mainly because I always resisted having to make yet another brown soap due to vanilla in the scent.
> 
> Well color me surprised when I recently found that there are RBV FOs out there do not discolor. I ordered a bottle from Nurture and used it today. This ended up being one of the best behaved batches I've made in quite a while. Now If my hanger swirl turns out nice I'll be pleased.


Looks beautiful and sounds delicious


----------



## blueginkgo

Claudette Carignan said:


> Looks beautiful and sounds delicious



Thank you. This one's not my cup of tea but my wife loves it even though it's not even out of the molds yet..


----------



## cmzaha

shawn ford said:


> Shaved, wrapped and labeled 14 lbs of castille and 14 lbs of walnut scrub.  I finally caved and shave the soap ash off my soap.  It takes off up to almost an ounce off each bar, but people just dont like it.  I suppose I can use all the shavings to make laundry soap.  I have tried all the methods for removing soap ash, shaving is the quickest and easiest.


There is no way I would waste shaving off that much soap. In all my years of selling soap not, 1 person has ever mentioned, asked about or complained about ash. I never remove it and a lot of my soaps do get ash.


----------



## raymondlgraham

Yesterday I tried to make my first batch of Beer Soap.  I boiled the beer to remove alcohol and carbonation...that went fine.  Then I froze the amount my recipe called for in the freezer over night.  That went fine.  But after adding the LYE (Sodium Hydroxide) to the frozen beer and melting it, I was expecting to have a higher temperature that I had.  It was about 80 degrees F.  My oils were about 70 F.  Then I had a slight setback.  My Immersion Blender had given up the ghost and the motor wouldn't run.  To try and salvage the batch, I tried to warm the liquid in the microwave in 10 second intervals in order to bring the temperature up near 100 degrees F.  Then I tried to Wisk the batch by hand to get it to come to TRACE.  I think I got there but by the time I did my arm felt like it was about to fall off.  I covered the Soap and waited until today to see if it had worked.  When I uncovered it I could see it had started becoming solid.  But it seemed a bit softer than what I had made in the past.  Rather than try to cut it as soft as it was I recovered it with a blanket and I will wait until tomorrow.  I said all of this to ask anyone who has had this happen to them before, will my soap continue to harden in a reasonable amount of time so I can cut it into bars and cure it?   Thanks for your input.


----------



## linne1gi

raymondlgraham said:


> Yesterday I tried to make my first batch of Beer Soap.  I boiled the beer to remove alcohol and carbonation...that went fine.  Then I froze the amount my recipe called for in the freezer over night.  That went fine.  But after adding the LYE (Sodium Hydroxide) to the frozen beer and melting it, I was expecting to have a higher temperature that I had.  It was about 80 degrees F.  My oils were about 70 F.  Then I had a slight setback.  My Immersion Blender had given up the ghost and the motor wouldn't run.  To try and salvage the batch, I tried to warm the liquid in the microwave in 10 second intervals in order to bring the temperature up near 100 degrees F.  Then I tried to Wisk the batch by hand to get it to come to TRACE.  I think I got there but by the time I did my arm felt like it was about to fall off.  I covered the Soap and waited until today to see if it had worked.  When I uncovered it I could see it had started becoming solid.  But it seemed a bit softer than what I had made in the past.  Rather than try to cut it as soft as it was I recovered it with a blanket and I will wait until tomorrow.  I said all of this to ask anyone who has had this happen to them before, will my soap continue to harden in a reasonable amount of time so I can cut it into bars and cure it?   Thanks for your input.


I make beer soap fairly regularly. I don’t boil or freeze. I pour the beer out into a shallow bowl and let it sit for a day or two. Then I just measure and add my lye as usual. I have never had a volcano. I always keep an extra stick blender available.  Maybe you added too much liquid? I always water discount. I suggest just letting it sit for a while, maybe it’ll firm up.


----------



## raymondlgraham

I thank you for your reply to my beer soap making entry.  I think your idea of keeping an extra stick blender is a good one.  My liquid was discounted by at least 5 %.  Late last night I checked the soap and it was a little soft but firm enough to cut into bars.  Today those bars are beginning to be firmer.  So, I think it going to be ok given some cure time.  Thanks for you reply.


----------



## linne1gi

raymondlgraham said:


> I thank you for your reply to my beer soap making entry.  I think your idea of keeping an extra stick blender is a good one.  My liquid was discounted by at least 5 %.  Late last night I checked the soap and it was a little soft but firm enough to cut into bars.  Today those bars are beginning to be firmer.  So, I think it going to be ok given some cure time.  Thanks for you reply.


You’re welcome and good luck. Also, I discount about 25%.


----------



## raymondlgraham

You sure are brave to discount by 25%.   I would be afraid I couldn't get it poured fast enough after trace...  LOL


----------



## Misschief

I made a batch of Zany's No Slime Castile this morning, a restock. I keep this one as pure as possible, no colour and no fragrance and made with true sea water rather than the faux sea water Zany uses in the recipe.


----------



## lynnecancilla

I made my first loaf today! It's yuzu scented. I cant wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## Claudette Carignan

I finally Got around to making a batch of Castile - Brine soap. So far out of the 3 recopies I’ve made this is by far the simplest and fastest soap to make. Hopefully it turns out as nice as it smells.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Blast!  Anyone remember me mentioning a Patchouli and Anise soap?  I'm sure I mentioned it somewhere on the forum.  I just realised that I didn't make any notes when I made it - so I have no idea of of when I made it, exactly what Eos I used ( I'm pretty sure I used a third EO), and whether I added coconut milk or aloe ( I always use one or the other).  It was about a month ago.


----------



## moodymama

KiwiMoose said:


> Blast!  Anyone remember me mentioning a Patchouli and Anise soap?  I'm sure I mentioned it somewhere on the forum.  I just realised that I didn't make any notes when I made it - so I have no idea of of when I made it, exactly what Eos I used ( I'm pretty sure I used a third EO), and whether I added coconut milk or aloe ( I always use one or the other).  It was about a month ago.


I searched your posts and found this https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/patchouli-and-anise.78169/


----------



## raymondlgraham

I am fairly new to soap making. So far I have made 3 batches.  But I have already found that after you put it to bed in the mold, the next 24 hours is like waiting for a new baby.  You know its there but you are a little anxious as to how it will turn out.  And if all went well, when you deliver it out of the mold in 24 hours you experience a feeling of relief and satisfaction at the same time.  Well anyway, that's how its been for me...…. Has it been the same way for you?


----------



## Mobjack Bay

For most of the time I’ve been making soap, I have intentionally avoided using accelerating fragrances and sugar in my recipes. Yesterday I made a couple of small test batches using sugar and a fragrance that moved pretty fast.  I can handle it now, but it’s an entirely different experience from making a nice slow lard based soap with no accelerating additives.  I was able to drop and chopstick swirl the second batch after I practiced on the first batch!


----------



## Adobehead

I ordered two loaf molds online, hoping to end up with bars more uniform in size, since I sell them and feel bad for the folks that get the smaller ones.  Each of the slabs made in the wooden molds I have used for years need to be cut into three long parts, then each of those is sliced into bars.  Lots of cuts to angle off to the side a little.  I have been using a long pizza knife to do this first cut, I told you I was old school.  I will miss my trapezoids but not the inequity.  If the bars turn out to weigh almost the same as each other, I will be pleased.  The molds are custom made, so I am getting the finished size bar that I want.  I hope.


----------



## KiwiMoose

moodymama said:


> I searched your posts and found this https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/patchouli-and-anise.78169/


Thank you so much!  I did try to search but obviously my search skills are rather hopeless


----------



## rdc1978

I did a column pour.  Whoever said that it's so tempting to do a few pulses even after you're pretty sure you're at emulsion was so right.  The batter wasn't at emulsion as I wanted but I think it was at light trace.  

I also read an old thread that informed me that it wasn't good to immediately stick blend to emulsion, but rather to stir and stick blend.  So I tried to do that. . 

Anyways, it started to get thick as I was pouring and so I wasn't in love with the top of the soap and Drew on the top instead of letting the column pour patters stay on top.  

Since I soaped at 90 I put the soap under an upside down box and two electric blankets hoping to force gel phase.     Fingers all the way crossed!


----------



## Zing

Zing said:


> So my son finally 'fessed up.  On his 21st birthday he got 21 dares.  He left a bar of my soap with my phone number on it in the lone bathroom of a dive bar.  I think that, um...beverages...were involved.  Some people's kids!!


I continue to get bizarre texts with soap puns.  And then today I get a call, "Yeah, I'm the manager of So-and-so Bar.  Why is your phone number on every single poster in our restroom, even the 'employees must wash their hands before returning to work sign?"  With a little bit of 'tude, you know? I explained that my son and his friends were punking me.  She said, "Do you work for a soap company?"  I said, no, I make soap as a hobby, I'm not selling, and I live half a continent away from you.  I also said my son is totally grounded.  She eventually started laughing herself.  Some people's kids!!


----------



## runnerchicki

I made a bastille soap today. Made the mistake of using extra virgin OO. It took FOREVER to trace. It was all I had on hand and I didn't think it would take that much longer - geez was I wrong.  I will not be using EVOO in soap ever again.


----------



## Claudette Carignan

raymondlgraham said:


> I am fairly new to SOAP MAKING.  So far I have made 3 batches.  But I have already found that after you put it to bed in the mold, the next 24 hours is like waiting for a new baby.  You know its there but you are a little anxious as to how it will turn out.  And if all went well, when you deliver it out of the mold in 24 hours you experience a feeling of relief and satisfaction at the same time.  Well anyway, that's how its been for me...…. Has it been the same way for you?


I’m new to soap making as well and just made my third batch this past weekend. I couldn’t have explained the feeling of waiting to take the soap out of the molds better then you did!



runnerchicki said:


> I made a bastille soap today. Made the mistake of using extra virgin OO. It took FOREVER to trace. It was all I had on hand and I didn't think it would take that much longer - geez was I wrong.  I will not be using EVOO in soap ever again.


I used extra virgin OO as well but mixed it longer then the recipe called for and it seems to be curing fine. Mind you the recipe did say to let it cure for 48 to 72 hours. I made The batch on Saturday and it feels solid enough to remove from the molds but I’m going to wait the full 48 hours at least.


----------



## Adobehead

rdc1978 said:


> I also read an old thread that informed me that it wasn't good to immediately stick blend to emulsion, but rather to stir and stick blend.



I have found that the stick blender makes it appear to be at trace, but often if I stir it down with the spoon, it goes back to liquid.  I call this false trace and always check with the spoon before I pour it.  
Laurel



raymondlgraham said:


> You know its there but you are a little anxious as to how it will turn out.


After this many years, I still wake up the following morning excited and want to "go say hello" to my soap.  Maybe I have been living alone for too long!


----------



## rdc1978

Adobehead said:


> After this many years, I still wake up the following morning excited and want to "go say hello" to my soap.  Maybe I have been living alone for too long!
> View attachment 44393
> View attachment 44394



LOL, last night I was peeking in on my soap like it was a newborn baby.  I need a hobby.....oh wait.....LOL


----------



## runnerchicki

Claudette Carignan said:


> I used extra virgin OO as well but mixed it longer then the recipe called for and it seems to be curing fine. Mind you the recipe did say to let it cure for 48 to 72 hours. I made The batch on Saturday and it feels solid enough to remove from the molds but I’m going to wait the full 48 hours at least.


I just unmolded and cut mine. It's only been about 18 hours. I used a huge water discount and I CPOP'd it so it was already very firm and the siliicone mold pulled cleanly away when I checked it. So out it came.


----------



## Adobehead

Lavender soap, about  16 pounds or 54 bars.  Smells wonderful.  Looks "so natural".  A 6 week cure time will be plenty. Get out the pizza knife, more trapezoids to come. 

There is no tallow in these 2, in my experiments the essential oils don't smell as loud as in this, my original formula.  Will do a small test batch today with lavender to compare.  I hope that is not true.  

I really want to find oils I don't have to import and pay extra shipping.


----------



## Jersey Girl

Just unmolded this. I had gotten some new FOs from NS and had to try them out! I used Cucumber Melon in this one and it smells so nice.  I hope the scent holds.  Used 40% OO, 20% CO, 20% PO, 15% Shea and 5% castor.


----------



## Adobehead

Jersey Girl said:


> Just unmolded this. I had gotten some new FOs from NS and had to try them out! I used Cucumber Melon in this one and it smells so nice.  I hope the scent holds.  Used 40% OO, 20% CO, 20% PO, 15% Shea and 5% castor. View attachment 44410


wow, so soft and pretty.  makes me ashamed of my khaki and gray combination!  there is no defending it!


----------



## Jersey Girl

Adobehead said:


> wow, so soft and pretty.  makes me ashamed of my khaki and gray combination!  there is no defending it![/QUOTE



Awwww...thank you!  And no soap is shameful! It’s all awesome!


----------



## Jersey Girl

Adobehead said:


> Lavender soap, about  16 pounds or 54 bars.  Smells wonderful.  Looks "so natural".  A 6 week cure time will be plenty. Get out the pizza knife, more trapezoids to come.
> 
> There is no tallow in these 2, in my experiments the essential oils don't smell as loud as in this, my original formula.  Will do a small test batch today with lavender to compare.  I hope that is not true.
> 
> I really want to find oils I don't have to import and pay extra shipping.
> 
> View attachment 44409



Thats a lot of soap!  Wow!  They look great and lavender is my favorite scent.


----------



## cmzaha

Right now I am soap sitting my Creamy Coconut soap I poured a little while ago. It smells wonderful but the fo tends to overheat severely. My attorney informed me he loves coconut scented and I have not poured any coconut for a long while just because the fo is so pesky. 

I also masterbatched my last little bit of NaOH so I guess next week I am due for a lye run.


----------



## Nona'sFarm

blueginkgo said:


> I finally broke down and made a batch of the ubiquitous Black Raspberry Vanilla scented soap. I've always put off making this even though I have had requests for it, mainly because I always resisted having to make yet another brown soap due to vanilla in the scent.


Looks good enough to eat!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

KiwiMoose said:


> Thank you so much!  I did try to search but obviously my search skills are rather hopeless


Nice new photo!

@Adobehead a pizza knife!  I need one of those!


----------



## elurah

I haven't posted in forever but I got the soaping bug again 

This soap was super fun to make. For the bottom part, I tapped some finely ground coffee into the mold and then I poured the white soap on top of it. The top color is made from a combination of cocoa powder and mesquite honey. The EO blend includes Sage, Cedarwood, Bitter Orange, and Bergamot.


----------



## Megan

I made orange and red rosettes and stars for on top of a soap I have planned later in the week. Now I have to do yellow, green, blue and purple. From my experience last night, I'm going to try all four at once tonight as it will save a ton of time. I just hadn't piped in a while and wanted to play it safe last night!


----------



## Adobehead

So, after bringing my attention to my uneven cutting and hearing some feedback comments from you-all that were helpful, (thank you) I cut all that lavender soap (54 bars)  sooooooo well and evenly.  It is the best I have done.  I may have to give up my crown as trapezoid queen one of these days.

It will be trimmed up, stamped with a pretty gold stamp and wrapped in handmade or recycled paper.  They (customers) won't see it until they get home and by then they will just bury their noses in it.  I think the wrapping paper just holds the scent and makes it more apparent.  The goat's milk softens the camphorus edge of the lavender in a nice way, too.



elurah said:


> The EO blend includes Sage, Cedarwood, Bitter Orange, and Bergamot.


Wow, wow, wow, this is some gorgeous soap, you are a girl  after my own heart!  Did you use milk cartons to get that shape?


----------



## linne1gi

I made a wonderful HP soap with oatmeal, honey, orange juice, yogurt, cashew milk, kaolin clay, silk and Cocoa Butter for my superfat. Picture included.


----------



## Adobehead

linne1gi said:


> I made a wonderful HP soap with oatmeal, honey, orange juice, yogurt, cashew milk, kaolin clay, silk and Cocoa Butter for my superfat. Picture included.


so pretty, I think I would like to eat it.  How do you do the silk?  I have a little but no idea how to use it.


----------



## Megan

Adobehead said:


> so pretty, I think I would like to eat it.  How do you do the silk?  I have a little but no idea how to use it.


Add a little to your hot lye water. It will dissolve.


----------



## Claudette Carignan

elurah said:


> I haven't posted in forever but I got the soaping bug again
> 
> This soap was super fun to make. For the bottom part, I tapped some finely ground coffee into the mold and then I poured the white soap on top of it. The top color is made from a combination of cocoa powder and mesquite honey. The EO blend includes Sage, Cedarwood, Bitter Orange, and Bergamot.
> 
> View attachment 44431
> View attachment 44432





Adobehead said:


> View attachment 44443
> 
> So, after bringing my attention to my uneven cutting and hearing some feedback comments from you-all that were helpful, (thank you) I cut all that lavender soap (54 bars)  sooooooo well and evenly.  It is the best I have done.  I may have to give up my crown as trapezoid queen one of these days.
> 
> It will be trimmed up, stamped with a pretty gold stamp and wrapped in handmade or recycled paper.  They (customers) won't see it until they get home and by then they will just bury their noses in it.  I think the wrapping paper just holds the scent and makes it more apparent.  The goat's milk softens the camphorus edge of the lavender in a nice way, too.


Your sops look beautiful. I like your curing station that you use. I’ve been trying to figure out what to use. I was considering a triple tier cookie cooling rack but the plastic ones you use are more to my liking.


----------



## elurah

Adobehead said:


> Wow, wow, wow, this is some gorgeous soap, you are a girl after my own heart! Did you use milk cartons to get that shape?



I have an acrylic mold with liner that I got a few years ago, and I cut my soaps to 1.5"x1.5x ~3.5-4"


----------



## Arabella

Today I checked on my tea tree soap that’s in the curing room and chopped off some of the huge block of cocoa butter. I need to whack it down into smaller portions and seal for storage.


----------



## linne1gi

Adobehead said:


> so pretty, I think I would like to eat it.  How do you do the silk?  I have a little but no idea how to use it.


I buy silk fibers and cut it up and place in my lye water Before I add the lye. They dissolve pretty easily.


----------



## Megan

Well, all of my rainbow colored rosettes are piped and now I'm ready to make my soap this weekend. I hope it turns out well!


----------



## Adobehead

Arabella said:


> Today I checked on my tea tree soap that’s in the curing room and chopped off some of the huge block of cocoa butter. I need to whack it down into smaller portions and seal for storage.


I sometimes take the time to grate the whacked off hunks and while it's a bit of a pain to do it, the payoff is in the easy measuring and quick melting in the future. I use cocoa butter in everything I make, so it's ususually worth it to me.  I killed one food processor doing this, so now just do it by hand.


----------



## SmockingRN

I want to make soap!  Got a pkg from Nurture soap yesterday...5 pastel micas and 3 fragrance oils; Afternoon Tea, Aromatherapy and one called White Tea and Pear, I think.  They all smell great...Maybe tomorrow there will be time to soap!


----------



## Jersey Girl

SmockingRN said:


> I want to make soap!  Got a pkg from Nurture soap yesterday...5 pastel micas and 3 fragrance oils; Afternoon Tea, Aromatherapy and one called White Tea and Pear, I think.  They all smell great...Maybe tomorrow there will be time to soap!



I recently got the afternoon tea from (NS) and I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE  it!  The soaps I made with it are a few weeks old.  It’s a light smell but it’s lovely and I hope it lasts cause this will be a keeper for me if it does!


----------



## SmockingRN

I have bought Afternoon Tea before, and really liked it! I think it would be good for men, too. I am new to soap making so am trying about 3 new scents  each month. I wish I could find just one perfect all purpose scent, but so far that  has not happened.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I washed my hands a lot today.  Does that count?


----------



## Arabella

Adobehead said:


> I sometimes take the time to grate the whacked off hunks and while it's a bit of a pain to do it, the payoff is in the easy measuring and quick melting in the future. I use cocoa butter in everything I make, so it's ususually worth it to me.  I killed one food processor doing this, so now just do it by hand.



Thanks for the tip. Putting the food processor back on the shelf. I’ll continue to grate it bit by bit.


----------



## SoapSisters

Hanger swirl soap using cocoa and rose clay to color the batter. And a gear tie as a hanger. I did up & down and back & forth motions with the gear tie. I wish the pink was a little more vivid, but I'm happy with how it came out.


----------



## Doris Ann

I made banana soap last weekend with no EOs or colorants. I used 10% of the oil weight in ripe banana purée and a 1.5:1 water to lye ratio. I just love the speckles.


----------



## Jersey Girl

Doris Ann said:


> I made banana soap last weekend with no EOs or colorants. I used 10% of the oil weight in ripe banana purée and a 1.5:1 water to lye ratio. I just love the speckles.



The speckles look really nice!  Does it retain any banana scent?


----------



## ShirleyHailstock

I made more lotion bars. I made six for Valentine's Day from a Soap Queen video. I was down to two because both I and my family love them.


----------



## Doris Ann

Jersey Girl said:


> The speckles look really nice!  Does it retain any banana scent?


It has a faint banana scent right now, but I have heard that will fade with the cure.


----------



## cmzaha

Jersey Girl said:


> The speckles look really nice!  Does it retain any banana scent?


Nope, the banana scent will not stay, but the sugar in the banana will help with lather. I also always like the tiny specks from using ripe banana in soap.


----------



## Susie

I moved lots of soap from what was my soap storage area to a different room.  My daughter is graduating college in May, and will need that room.  I really want to make soap, but I have 4 huge fruit flats full that need to go to a new home first.  Even with tossing some that got DOS (bad OO, I think) didn't get me down to a reasonable level where I have any rational excuse to make more soap.


----------



## PieBorg

Told my neighbor about my hobby, and now she wants me to make a special soap for her. I've been thinking about easing into some casual selling, so I ordered the ingredients, and while I'm waiting for it to arrive, I'm building an MS Access database to keep up with things like costs, inventory, and sales.  I know I'm a long way from really needing anything like that, but I'm having fun with it on an otherwise boring and rainy day.  I decided to include a recipe builder.  It'll be convenient to choose ingredients and let the database calculate the lye and water for me, as well as having a place to keep organized notes from each batch. I can always take out the bookkeeping stuff if I don't need it.  It'll still be handy for hobby use.


----------



## Adobehead

SoapSisters said:


> Hanger swirl soap using cocoa and rose clay to color the batter. And a gear tie as a hanger. I did up & down and back & forth motions with the gear tie. I wish the pink was a little more vivid, but I'm happy with how it came out.
> 
> View attachment 44499


Yes, very pretty.


----------



## AliOop

PieBorg said:


> Told my neighbor about my hobby, and now she wants me to make a special soap for her. I've been thinking about easing into some casual selling, so I ordered the ingredients, and while I'm waiting for it to arrive, I'm building an MS Access database to keep up with things like costs, inventory, and sales.  I know I'm a long way from really needing anything like that, but I'm having fun with it on an otherwise boring and rainy day.  I decided to include a recipe builder.  It'll be convenient to choose ingredients and let the database calculate the lye and water for me, as well as having a place to keep organized notes from each batch. I can always take out the bookkeeping stuff if I don't need it.  It'll still be handy for hobby use.


You can use SoapmakingFriend.com for free to create and save recipes, track inventory, etc.


----------



## SmockingRN

Beautiful colors!


----------



## Ash

1st batch of Castile soap on a rope bars. Add oatmeal.


----------



## Katy Brown

Not today, but this weekend I made 2 small  batches of soap my 3rd and 4th try at soaping. My 1st attempt at an in the pot swirl.


----------



## linne1gi

I packaged the bridal shower soap favors I made for my daughter-in-law. Bridal shower is scheduled for May 30, hoping the world is better by then.


----------



## SmockingRN

Being so new to soap making, it doesn’t take much success to push me into giddy happiness! I made a soap like this a few weeks ago. It was the best out of my 12 batches and I have given all but 2 bars away. Decided to try to duplicate it. Not at all sure if I could do it. I changed the recipe a bit to try and get it to move slower and it worked! Still too soft to cut anything but the ends, but I think it’s going to be good!


----------



## Jersey Girl

SmockingRN said:


> View attachment 44534
> Being so new to soap making, it doesn’t take much success to push me into giddy happiness! I made a soap like this a few weeks ago. It was the best out of my 12 batches and I have given all but 2 bars away. Decided to try to duplicate it. Not at all sure if I could do it. I changed the recipe a bit to try and get it to move slower and it worked! Still too soft to cut anything but the ends, but I think it’s going to be good!



Pretty!  My favorite colors.


----------



## linne1gi

Katy Brown said:


> Not today, but this weekend I made 2 small  batches of soap my 3rd and 4th try at soaping. My 1st attempt at an in the pot swirl.  View attachment 44528


I love round soap bars - they are so easy to hold in my hand!


----------



## mtinetti61

PieBorg said:


> Told my neighbor about my hobby, and now she wants me to make a special soap for her. I've been thinking about easing into some casual selling, so I ordered the ingredients, and while I'm waiting for it to arrive, I'm building an MS Access database to keep up with things like costs, inventory, and sales.  I know I'm a long way from really needing anything like that, but I'm having fun with it on an otherwise boring and rainy day.  I decided to include a recipe builder.  It'll be convenient to choose ingredients and let the database calculate the lye and water for me, as well as having a place to keep organized notes from each batch. I can always take out the bookkeeping stuff if I don't need it.  It'll still be handy for hobby use.



I've been soaping for about 25 years.  I used to sell but now only make it for myself, family, gifts, etc.....  I kept records of everything-- recipes, how they turned out with each batch and what each batch cost-- vendors I used and their prices, etc.
It was sort of fun and now I can go back and say, "oh yeah, this is what I used back in 1999 in this EO blend, this is what it cost back then, etc."


----------



## runnerchicki

I made two small batches of soap yesterday, and cut them just a little bit ago. Both are a slight tweak on my favorite soap recipe. I'm really into making my experiments side-by-side so I can compare them in real time. I used a new acrylic mold and it was pretty cool to be able to see the whole soap. Did I need a new mold? - nope. But when it comes to my hobby I rarely utilize that kind of logic.


----------



## SmockingRN

I cut my floral hanger swirl batch. It did gel and with the glycerin rivers has a watercolor look to it! But I am going to need a wire soap cutter. The second hand box/ blade I have is not so good.


----------



## Jersey Girl

Yesterday I attacked my block of cocoa butter. I found these nifty ice cube trays at BBB. They have silicone in the bottom so you can just pop out the cube.  I melted some of the cocoa butter over a double boiler put it in a funnel pitcher  and poured it into the trays. Worked like a charm. Today I made a divider for one of my molds out of corrugated plastic. It fits nice and tight so I think I won’t have any problems with it floating around.


----------



## IslandSoap

I made my first melt and pour .. keeping with my boating hobby.  It took 6 hours total with making all the embeds... figured I would play around with it since I’m on vacation and have the time.  My family is impressed.  Like I told them..” I go big or don’t do it”.


----------



## KDP

SmockingRN said:


> View attachment 44549
> I cut my floral hanger swirl batch. It did gel and with the glycerin rivers has a watercolor look to it! But I am going to need a wire soap cutter. The second hand box/ blade I have is not so good.


Those are so pretty...love the colors...and...I'm a glycerin river lover!



Jersey Girl said:


> Yesterday I attacked my block of cocoa butter. I found these nifty ice cube trays at BBB. They have silicone in the bottom so you can just pop out the cube.  I melted some of the cocoa butter over a double boiler put it in a funnel pitcher  and poured it into the trays. Worked like a charm. Today I made a divider for one of my molds out of corrugated plastic. It fits nice and tight so I think I won’t have any problems with it floating around.  View attachment 44550
> View attachment 44551
> View attachment 44552
> View attachment 44553


Did you tape or glue it all together? I'm needing to make some dividers as well..just wondering.



IslandSoap said:


> I made my first melt and pour .. keeping with my boating hobby.  It took 6 hours total with making all the embeds... figured I would play around with it since I’m on vacation and have the time.  My family is impressed.  Like I told them..” I go big or don’t do it”.


Very nice! Love that blue!


----------



## Jersey Girl

KDP said:


> Did you tape or glue it all together? I'm needing to make some dividers as well..just wondering.



I used high temperature hot glue and used some tape to seal the openings in the plastic along the bottom and top for easier clean up.


----------



## KDP

Jersey Girl said:


> I used high temperature hot glue and used some tape to seal the openings in the plastic along the bottom and top for easier clean up.


Thank you


----------



## Jersey Girl

IslandSoap said:


> I made my first melt and pour .. keeping with my boating hobby.  It took 6 hours total with making all the embeds... figured I would play around with it since I’m on vacation and have the time.  My family is impressed.  Like I told them..” I go big or don’t do it”.



So cute!  Great job!



KDP said:


> Thank you



I think I’m going to test it out today so I’ll lyk how it performs!


----------



## IslandSoap

KDP said:


> Very nice! Love that blue!


Thank u!!



Jersey Girl said:


> So cute!  Great job!


Thank you!


----------



## cmzaha

IslandSoap said:


> I made my first melt and pour .. keeping with my boating hobby.  It took 6 hours total with making all the embeds... figured I would play around with it since I’m on vacation and have the time.  My family is impressed.  Like I told them..” I go big or don’t do it”.


This is why M&P is fun. Those are just gorgeous. You can just send them all to me.


----------



## Jersey Girl

KDP said:


> Did you tape or glue it all together? I'm needing to make some dividers as well..just wondering.



Ok, so I just tested out my divider. It worked great for what it was meant to do. No leaking, stayed put...etc. But when I started to try and clean it,  the glue didn’t hold.   I don’t know if I’ll try and glue it again or go back to the drawing board with a new design as I have another idea in my head for one that comes apart.  Ugh! I had high hopes for it!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

SmockingRN said:


> View attachment 44549
> I cut my floral hanger swirl batch. It did gel and with the glycerin rivers has a watercolor look to it! But I am going to need a wire soap cutter. The second hand box/ blade I have is not so good.


Pretty, and the rivers really work well with the colors.


----------



## KDP

Jersey Girl said:


> Ok, so I just tested out my divider. It worked great for what it was meant to do. No leaking, stayed put...etc. But when I started to try and clean it,  the glue didn’t hold.   I don’t know if I’ll try and glue it again or go back to the drawing board with a new design as I have another idea in my head for one that comes apart.  Ugh! I had high hopes for it!  View attachment 44556


Beautiful soap! Wonder if super glue would work well.... ?


----------



## cmzaha

I just got back from my lye run. Now I am good to go for a while. 

On our way home we stopped at our favorite fish restaurant and picked up 2 quarts of red clam chowder, smoked Albie and a loaf of sourdough bread.


----------



## Jersey Girl

I redesigned my dividers. Now they come apart and will be easier to clean.  Will post an update when I use this new design.


----------



## DeeAnna

What soapy thing did I do today? I washed my hands with good ol' bar soap 'n water. That's about it.

I've been using a small bar left over from one of the SMF challenges I participated in maybe a year or so ago -- the sous vide challenge. It has very nice lather and is scented with one of my favorite FOs. 

I was thinking while scrubbing away that a soap that lathers well and smells good encourages a person to wash longer. Although I still sing the "happy birthday" song twice in my head just to be sure.


----------



## Misschief

Jersey Girl said:


> I redesigned my dividers. Now they come apart and will be easier to clean.  Will post an update when I use this new design. View attachment 44571
> View attachment 44572
> View attachment 44573


That's really clever. Are they notched together somehow?


----------



## Purplereignz

Jersey Girl said:


> I redesigned my dividers. Now they come apart and will be easier to clean.  Will post an update when I use this new design. View attachment 44571
> View attachment 44572
> View attachment 44573


That is a great idea! Here I was struggling about finding plexiglass to use as a divider. I need to think outside the box. Please forgive the nubie


----------



## Jersey Girl

Misschief said:


> That's really clever. Are they notched together somehow?



Yes, I put notches in the end pieces. Here is a close up.


----------



## Purplereignz

I made my own soap mold last week











 and it was way cheaper that the one my friend ordered offline. I got the idea off YouTube. Please keep in mind that I'm NOT mechanically inclined by any means. I didn't have a saw to cut the end prices so I  improvised.


----------



## linne1gi

I made HP soap, with Olive Oil, Coconut Oil, Castor Oil. Superfatted with Shea Butter, and added yogurt, coconut milk, apple cider vinegar, coconut milk powder, and sodium lactate.  Fragranced with Black Raspberry Vanilla and I used a hangar swirl.  Can't wait to cut.  HP is my favorite right now.


----------



## bookreader451

I haven't made any soap, but I did pack up packets of homeless soap for our shelter.  I am a hobbyist so I am supplying the neighbors and friends.


----------



## PieBorg

AliOop said:


> You can use SoapmakingFriend.com for free to create and save recipes, track inventory, etc.



And deprive myself of all the nerdy fun I'm having building my own database?!  (My other hobby is computer programming.)  Stuck at home waiting for one critical ingredient to arrive, and the soapmaking jones is killing me!


----------



## ShirleyHailstock

Purplereignz said:


> I made my own soap mold last weekView attachment 44581
> View attachment 44582
> View attachment 44583
> View attachment 44584
> and it was way cheaper that the one my friend ordered offline. I got the idea off YouTube. Please keep in mind that I'm NOT mechanically inclined by any means. I didn't have a saw to cut the end prices so I  improvised. View attachment 44581
> View attachment 44581


I've been looking at doing this. I've mechanically incline and I own saws (circular saw and jigsaw, plus hand saws). However, the store will cut the wood to your specifications. One thing I thought of while watching the videos and seeing them use hinges to raise and lower the sides, is why not also use hinges on the ends, so the entire box will lie flat and you can lift the loaf of soap out? You also use a locking bracket on the ends and avoid the need for the bungee cords.


----------



## KDP

Purplereignz said:


> I made my own soap mold last weekView attachment 44581
> View attachment 44582
> View attachment 44583
> View attachment 44584
> and it was way cheaper that the one my friend ordered offline. I got the idea off YouTube. Please keep in mind that I'm NOT mechanically inclined by any means. I didn't have a saw to cut the end prices so I  improvised. View attachment 44581
> View attachment 44581


You did an awesome job! I wondered what the cardboard was for...it seems to work perfectly.


----------



## Purplereignz

ShirleyHailstock said:


> I've been looking at doing this. I've mechanically incline and I own saws (circular saw and jigsaw, plus hand saws). However, the store will cut the wood to your specifications. One thing I thought of while watching the videos and seeing them use hinges to raise and lower the sides, is why not also use hinges on the ends, so the entire box will lie flat and you can lift the loaf of soap out? You also use a locking bracket on the ends and avoid the need for the bungee cords.


I bought my wood at Lowe's but they no longer cut the wood for you, unfortunately. They only do large jobs now. 
My plan is to add hinges on the end pieces also along with a locking brackets soon. My friend's neighbor will be cutting the wood for me and when I have those pieces cut, I'll update new pictures.
Great minds think alike



KDP said:


> You did an awesome job! I wondered what the cardboard was for...it seems to work perfectly.


I was desperate to make some soap and use my newly made mold, so I couldn't wait and improvised
I'm working on adding the end prices soon.


----------



## ShirleyHailstock

Purplereignz said:


> I bought my wood at Lowe's but they no longer cut the wood for you, unfortunately. They only do large jobs now.
> My plan is to add hinges on the end pieces also along with a locking brackets soon. My friend's neighbor will be cutting the wood for me and when I have those pieces cut, I'll update new pictures.
> Great minds think alike


Yep, great minds.


----------



## Sally Scheibner

lynnecancilla said:


> I made my first loaf today! It's yuzu scented. I cant wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## Kiti Williams

I cooked up over 48 ozs. of lotion bar base.  Mixed up 12 ozs. of CBD lotion and plunked them into their labeled tins, 2 have sold already.


----------



## Zing

I inventoried my lotion bar supplies.  I manage a food pantry that supports low-income folks and we're "essential" staff at my org during this COVID-19 mess.  My team's hands are raw from handwashing.  Plus other department staff have supported us remotely or onsite and I want to give everyone lotion bars in appreciation.  I'm anxious to make more soap, too, given the scarcity in our local stores.  And the other soapy thing I did today was to finally log in here after many days. Missed you all!

To all those who have posted about donating soap and soap scraps to shelters and food pantries, BLESS YOU!  It's always needed but especially now.  Stay safe and healthy and sane everyone.


----------



## raymondlgraham

Purplereignz said:


> I bought my wood at Lowe's but they no longer cut the wood for you, unfortunately. They only do large jobs now.
> My plan is to add hinges on the end pieces also along with a locking brackets soon. My friend's neighbor will be cutting the wood for me and when I have those pieces cut, I'll update new pictures.
> Great minds think alike
> 
> 
> I was desperate to make some soap and use my newly made mold, so I couldn't wait and improvised
> I'm working on adding the end prices soon.


I bought some wood at Home Depot and they cut it to 2 foot lengths for me.  They were a little off on the length but I was able to make it work just fine with a little bit of hand sanding.  Check them out...they may still do the cuts for you.



Tienne said:


> A while back I had made a 4-coloured soap, (white, orange, yellow and red) that riced on me when I added the F.O.   I had already split the batter and added colours before I added the F.O, so it was too late to just HP the batch as a whole or it would have come out spam coloured. I just poured the muck anyway, but now I'm stuck ten bars of this spiteful soap that I need to recycle. The soap is nice and creamy and is perfectly usable, it just looks horrible to me with all those little pale dots in it. Ugh! A non-soaper probably wouldn't know there was anything wrong with the soap, _but_ _*I* know!_ So, I've spent the last two or three days shredding, chopping, dicing and slicing this soap from hell and then trying to come up with a host of different embed designs and do-overs I can make to get the soap used up, without getting too many soaps that look similar. Man oh man, how can ten bars leave one with so many shreds and chips?!? I swear these soap shreds can replicate themselves... like bacteria.  There always seems to be more of them every time I look! I am still angry and offended by the nerve of this soap to screw itself up like it did and just looking at it makes me want to throw it all out the window, but I am too much of a cheapskate to do that. I have to get this soap out of the way and get something done with it, because somehow it seems to be _demanding_ my attention and won't let me forget about it and it's keeping me from making the soaps I really want to make and all the while my to-do list is growing at breakneck speed!
> 
> The soap is cursed! I'll betcha it won't let me re-do it without causing me grief. *Sigh* I hate this soap with a passion and...  I just want my life back.
> .
> 
> View attachment 5941


Here is the bright side of all your soap problems.  I am sort of new to soap making, only a couple months now.  If this hadn't happened to you, I wouldn't know about ricing or do-overs.  I thought when a batch went bad you just had to live with it or toss it out.  But you have informed me that I now how options, which I had no idea about, here-to-fore.  You have also be a good teacher and you report of you problem is well written and holds the readers attention, showing you also possess writing skills.   Your report of your experience actually reminds me of how I think Mark Twain would have written it.   Thanks for the light-hearted but informative report.


----------



## msunnerstood

Im attempting to organize all my soaping supplies. I filled one gift basket order last night and need to do one today.


----------



## rdc1978

I just got f/o drunk and ordered like 10 one ounce f/o from nurtures soap and a one pound mold from Amazon.  I'm going to see if I can do some of the designs on a smaller scale while testing the F/O


----------



## Millie

rdc1978 said:


> f/o drunk


Lol, that is the perfect term for it.


----------



## Misschief

I made a good start on reorganizing my spare room. Now, at least, I can see what I have. There's still more organizing to do but it's a good start.


----------



## Ashleigh

After a loooong hiatus from anything soap related, i'm finally back in the soap room and have made 4 batches the last few days. I hadn't made soap or done anything soap related since the fall, after all the craziness with the holiday craft shows. I became burned out and took a much needed break. Now that i've jumped back in i'm remembering why I love this hobby so much. Hopefully, i'll be better prepared for the fall season this time and won't feel so overwhelmed. I only sell to raise money for a local dog rescue, so weeks of working full time and weekend shows plus evenings packaging and labelling was just too much. I need to better prepare and package and label throughout the year instead. Lesson learned!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I’m taking a break from carving soap for this month’s challenge.


----------



## linne1gi

I attempted a clam shell swirl today. But it got too thick for me & didn’t pan out. Oh well, I have nothing but time!


----------



## cmzaha

Zing said:


> I inventoried my lotion bar supplies.  I manage a food pantry that supports low-income folks and we're "essential" staff at my org during this COVID-19 mess.  My team's hands are raw from handwashing.  Plus other department staff have supported us remotely or onsite and I want to give everyone lotion bars in appreciation.  I'm anxious to make more soap, too, given the scarcity in our local stores.  And the other soapy thing I did today was to finally log in here after many days. Missed you all!
> 
> To all those who have posted about donating soap and soap scraps to shelters and food pantries, BLESS YOU!  It's always needed but especially now.  Stay safe and healthy and sane everyone.


I sent you a pm


----------



## msunnerstood

Finally making soap again after being sick the last couple of weeks. Using spring like colors to perk things up a bit


----------



## Jersey Girl

Made this yesterday and cut it this am. I used eucalyptus and peppermint and it smells sooooo nice. Reminds me of spring and Easter colors.


----------



## Adobehead

I pulled out one of the experiment bars subbing tallow for palm (20% of formula) and using indigo powder for color.  It has only been about 4 weeks, but I wanted to try it.  Wow, the lather starts out big bubbles and quickly turns to creamy smooth and long lasting.  After rinsing and pat dry, the backs of my hands do not feel tight or dry.  That is the test for me.  If my hands don't feel dry, the rest of me won't either.  And I could smell the EO blend, but softly.  I think I have a winner here, no worries about swapping out the palm.  Now I just have to wait for the butcher shop to open again to get more cebo and make a bigger batch or three.



Jersey Girl said:


> Made this yesterday and cut it this am. I used eucalyptus and peppermint and it smells sooooo nice. Reminds me of spring and Easter colors. View attachment 44669


incredibly pretty.  you get a gold star!


----------



## deb8907

Pretty swirls!


----------



## cmzaha

I have not done anything soapy yet, but getting ready to batch up some buckets to prepare to make soap, while waiting for my Attorney's son to get here to pick up 700 bottles I am donating to them. That should count. 

I also packed up a box of soap for my Attorney.


----------



## Quilter99755

I made my last batch of soap until I make it to the store!  I thought I had plenty of oils on hand but realized yesterday that one of my orders is still in transit. So in order to soap I had to tweak the recipe to match the grams of oils I had.  What a strange recipe!  It was the first time I used sodium citrate (was using citric acid).  When cleaning up (I do HP) I couldn't believe the difference in the soapy water...absolutely no scummy skiff of anything but suds on the top.  It was so sudsy and nice I even used the soap to clean a greasy frying pan that was sitting on the stove since breakfast.  I did use the high end of the scale for sodium citrate, but thought I was using the high end of citric acid too.  Now it's gonna be a long 2-3 months to see what this soap is like after the cure.


----------



## Shereen

I discovered why there are many spots. I put salt in the lye water but it didn't disolve  and as I remember when I poured my lye solution the undislved salt just poured into my oils. So I rebatched it with some distilled water. And the result was goodthank you everyone for your help


----------



## msunnerstood

I am soooo excited to cut this. The bottom was a bit soft after I un-molded so Im leaving it to air a bit but here is the top and bottom of the loaf.. exactly as I was hoping. Cant wait to see the inside. Fingers crossed.


----------



## cmzaha

msunnerstood said:


> I am soooo excited to cut this. The bottom was a bit soft after I un-molded so Im leaving it to air a bit but here is the top and bottom of the loaf.. exactly as I was hoping. Cant wait to see the inside. Fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> View attachment 44677
> View attachment 44678


Pretty pretty colors. Can't wait to see the cut.


----------



## msunnerstood

cmzaha said:


> Pretty pretty colors. Can't wait to see the cut.
> View attachment 44681



And here it is, Im pretty happy. it came out sorta tie dye'd with different patterns and color balances on each bar





I was surprised with the Yellow. Most yellows get washed out in my soap but not this one. Its Magic Yellow from Save on Citric


----------



## Jersey Girl

msunnerstood said:


> And here it is, Im pretty happy. it came out sorta tie dye'd with different patterns and color balances on each bar
> 
> View attachment 44682
> 
> 
> I was surprised with the Yellow. Most yellows get washed out in my soap but not this one. Its Magic Yellow from Save on Citric



It looks very cool and I agree that yellow really is nice!


----------



## cmzaha

I just started a batch of rebatch soap in case I hear back from some shelters. I am really bored to do rebatch and theses shreds are up to 2 yrs old so they are quite aged!!  It is about time I clean out the trimmings bucket.


----------



## Dumfrey

Made a loaf of soap, with extra oatmeal in (3x), at the request of my father.
He wanted it to smell like "the woods".
Fragrances used are  balsam pine, cut grass, and dirt.
My wife thinks it smells just like mulch.
Think he may like it.

No pictures, since its a generic white bar....

But, soaped a little warmer than normal, and it gelled very well, and I have not noticed any steric spots or soda ash yet.
(Just cut it a few hours ago.)

Have been giving away all my test/trial bars that may not be the most attractive, or smell the best, but are still  good soap.

Hope everyone is staying home and staying well.


----------



## Sally Scheibner

Susie said:


> I have a 2lb batch of Lavender/Peppermint soap sitting on the counter wrapped in a towel going through gel phase.  I am not fond of the scent, but my daughter requested it.  I made both of us some lip balm also.  Hers has peppermint EO in it.
> 
> I will probably get lots of flack for this, but this is how I clean up my soaping.  I make sure my sinks are free of dishes that we eat out of and the dishwasher is also.
> 
> I pour about half a sink of really hot water with about a pint of vinegar added to it.  I scrape every last gram I can get of soap out of my bowl, and off my SB, and off the spatula.  I then wipe everything down with paper towels to remove all possible residue.  Then they get rinsed with LOTS of HOT water at full force.  Then into the vinegar sink they go.  They get swished and washed thoroughly with a plastic scrubbing brush.  All of this with gloves still on.  Rinsed again, then run through the dishwasher.
> 
> I am making liquid soap when my new pH meter comes in, so I am going to do some testing of the vinegar water before and after washing my soaping stuff just to see.



I m making soap outside so fan can blow lye fumes blow away from me. My safety goggles work wonderfully but my corneas are soo tender I have to be so careful. I’m in process of HP of Walmart shortening(already has palm oil and animal fat) w/grape seed, coconut, castor, cocoa butter. I’ve found ways from forum how to keep it fluid by lower heat & yogurt & coconut cream at end before I mold up. Got a ?? about clays and fullers earth. *Can fullers earth be added like clay to soap? And what does it do to soap?*


----------



## Zing

Dumfrey said:


> Fragrances used are  balsam pine, cut grass, and dirt.
> 
> No pictures, since its a generic white bar....
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is staying home and staying well.


How do you get it white?  I love your fragrance description but seriously what are the real fragrances?!  LOL.


----------



## cmzaha

Zing said:


> How do you get it white?  I love your fragrance description but seriously what are the real fragrances?!  LOL.


I make a soap with a  similar profile and love it. I use Cut Grass Fo  Dirt FO, Cedarwood EO, Pine EO, with a titch of Lavender. I love the damp forest floor type smell the dirt fo gives.

A tallow, lard, ho canola, co, pko, and castor oil base will give a white soap


----------



## KDP

Jersey Girl said:


> Made this yesterday and cut it this am. I used eucalyptus and peppermint and it smells sooooo nice. Reminds me of spring and Easter colors. View attachment 44669


Very pretty! Love the colors.


----------



## shunt2011

I printed off my recipes to make soap.  Considering I haven't made any in a year I still haven't lit that fire under my behind.  Maybe this weekend.  I'm finding it difficult to get restarted.  I miss it though.  I did bottle 50- 2 oz bottles of hand sanitizer to take to work as we are experiencing a shortage at the hospital so donating them and I gave some to friends.   I ordered another gallon but have no idea when it will get here.


----------



## ShirleyHailstock

I tried a swirl. The colors didn't get dark enough for me. I also did the CPOP and the batch is still in the oven. I can't see it unless I open the door and I'm not doing that until the 12 hours is complete and the cool to room temperature is done. But I am dying to look at it.


----------



## raymondlgraham

Heat is A Catalyst!!! A Catalyst speeds up the process!  Proved that one for real today while making some Coffee Soap.
I was using coffee as my water for the lye solution.  Normally, I let my lye come down to about 100 degrees F.  Today,  on the first batch of Coffee Soap I have ever attempted I started with my oils around 90 degrees F. and my lye solution was about 128 degrees F.  WOW!! was that ever a mistake.  TRACE happened so fast that I barely had time to add my Coffee Fragrance and Coffee Grounds to the Soap Batter.  I did manage to get the batter into my Silicone mold before it got really hard.  I didn't get to play with the top of the batter in the mold very much and make any fancy swirls.  Well, it is a learning process.  The Coffee Soap has been put to bed and about this time tomorrow we will see what we have.  Will it be a nice mannered baby soap or will it turn out to be a bastard?  (pardon my Medieval Latin).​


----------



## linne1gi

I attempted clam shell technique.  Which turned out poorly.  While the soap will be fine, I will have to try again.


----------



## Dumfrey

Zing said:


> How do you get it white?  I love your fragrance description but seriously what are the real fragrances?!  LOL.



The scents really are dirt and cut grass.
The cut grass is so good I could almost feel my allergies coming on.
The dirt is more of a loam smell than clay.  Musty potting soil almost?
Still pretty spot on.

The pine is well, pine. More resinous than green or this one, but still nice.

The bar is not a pure white, but close too.
Recipe is almost exactly what @cmzaha listed, but I am using palm (fruit) oil instead of PKO.
(Local "natural" grocery store went under and I managed to buy 4 lbs of Spectrum PO shortening at serious discount.)


----------



## Dumfrey

linne1gi said:


> I attempted clam shell technique.  Which turned out poorly.  While the soap will be fine, I will have to try again.


Had to look this up 
Looks fun!
I have some free time next week so may give this a try as part of my "continue to learn to sue color" practice.


----------



## ShirleyHailstock

My writing things isn't going well, so I decided to make some soap last night. I did the CPOP method trying to make a swirl. It didn't look too well when I put it in the over. This morning the bars only have a slight swirl, but for a first effort I love them. I used a Nuture Soap scent called Seventh Heaven and they smell delicious.  Here's a pic.


----------



## Misschief

ShirleyHailstock said:


> My writing things isn't going well, so I decided to make some soap last night. I did the CPOP method trying to make a swirl. It didn't look too well when I put it in the over. This morning the bars only have a slight swirl, but for a first effort I love them. I used a Nuture Soap scent called Seventh Heaven and they smell delicious.


Those are really pretty, Shirley!


----------



## ShirleyHailstock

Misschief said:


> Those are really pretty, Shirley!


Thank you. I have to try again. I think it would be better if I used a slab mold to have a larger surface or if I used the small mold with dividers. I have that one.


----------



## linne1gi

ShirleyHailstock said:


> My writing things isn't going well, so I decided to make some soap last night. I did the CPOP method trying to make a swirl. It didn't look too well when I put it in the over. This morning the bars only have a slight swirl, but for a first effort I love them. I used a Nuture Soap scent called Seventh Heaven and they smell delicious.  Here's a pic.View attachment 44715
> View attachment 44716
> View attachment 44715
> View attachment 44715
> View attachment 44716


That’s a beautiful swirl. We are our own worst enemies!


----------



## ShirleyHailstock

linne1gi said:


> That’s a beautiful swirl. We are our own worst enemies!


Thank you. My non-soap making friends are really impressed.


----------



## runnerchicki

I made two batches of soap today. Lard, olive oil, castor. I made one batch with slightly more castor oil than the other to do a side by side comparison. I even did a swirl on one batch (I've been only doing solid colors for months). Definitely rusty on the swirling, and I don't like the extra dishes to wash LOL.


----------



## MGM

ShirleyHailstock said:


> Thank you. My non-soap making friends are really impressed.


So are your soap-making friends here!


----------



## ShirleyHailstock

MGM said:


> So are your soap-making friends here!


Thank you.


----------



## Ashleigh

runnerchicki said:


> I made two batches of soap today. Lard, olive oil, castor. I made one batch with slightly more castor oil than the other to do a side by side comparison. I even did a swirl on one batch (I've been only doing solid colors for months). Definitely rusty on the swirling, and I don't like the extra dishes to wash LOL.



Ugh, the soap dishes that come with swirls! Since i'm working from home, I used my lunch hour to wash up yesterdays dishes and decided to reward myself by making more soap. What was going to be a simple two tone coconut lime turned into two shades of green and a beige lightened with titanium dioxide to lighten up the coconut FO. Then I decided to pipe the top, using even more titanium dioxide. So now I have a soaping bucket, three pitchers, two containers for my FO, more for my micas and TD, spoons, spatulas and a piping bag. Oh, and a gear tie. I guess I know how i'll be spending tomorrow's lunch hour!


----------



## ShirleyHailstock

Ashleigh said:


> Ugh, the soap dishes that come with swirls! Since I'm working from home, I used my lunch hour to wash up yesterday's dishes and decided to reward myself by making more soap. What was going to be a simple two tone coconut lime turned into two shades of green and a beige lightened with titanium dioxide to lighten up the coconut FO. Then I decided to pipe the top, using even more titanium dioxide. So now I have a soaping bucket, three pitchers, two containers for my FO, more for my micas and TD, spoons, spatulas and a piping bag. Oh, and a gear tie. I guess I know how i'll be spending tomorrow's lunch hour!


I have a hard time cleaning the plastic. The oily residue remains. Yesterday I allowed everything to stay overnight and cleaned it 12 hours later. When they dried, I still have an oily residue on the plastic measuring cups and even on my spoons and spatulas. I use DAWN Ultra to try and clean the grease. I bought a degreaser (Go Orange) and that didn't work well either. What do you use?


----------



## Zing

cmzaha said:


> I make a soap with a  similar profile and love it. I use Cut Grass Fo  Dirt FO, Cedarwood EO, Pine EO, with a titch of Lavender. I love the damp forest floor type smell the dirt fo gives.





Dumfrey said:


> The scents really are dirt and cut grass.
> The cut grass is so good I could almost feel my allergies coming on.
> The dirt is more of a loam smell than clay.  Musty potting soil almost?
> Still pretty spot on.
> )


LOL, I thought @Dumfrey was joking about the scents but I guess there really are FOs with those scents!  I haven't used FOs, just EOs so didn't get the reference.  The gardener and hiker in me wants to smell it!



ShirleyHailstock said:


> Thank you. My non-soap making friends are really impressed.


AND YOUR SOAPY FRIENDS are also impressed!  @ShirleyHailstock , you have to be quiet.  This soap is super cool with the plain bottom and swirled top!


----------



## Ashleigh

ShirleyHailstock said:


> I have a hard time cleaning the plastic. The oily residue remains. Yesterday I allowed everything to stay overnight and cleaned it 12 hours later. When they dried, I still have an oily residue on the plastic measuring cups and even on my spoons and spatulas. I use DAWN Ultra to try and clean the grease. I bought a degreaser (Go Orange) and that didn't work well either. What do you use?



I leave overnight too (or a week, or... )  I've found Dawn to work pretty well, i've also made my own dish paste using d-limonene which is pretty good (I can't remember for sure, but I think the recipe might have been from Humblebee and Me). That said, I still have some plastics that seem to have an oily residue no matter how much I scrub or rinse. My soap buckets are plastic and clean well, but my big plastic measuring cups are impossible to get absolutely perfect. I find letting them sit overnight, then soak for a bit, do a quick wash to get the worst off, leave to soak again and doing a good thorough wash has worked the best for me.  I've found cheaper plastics are definitely worse for this too.


----------



## Zing

I didn't exactly DO something soapy today.  BUT I manage a food pantry and today received 25 pounds of soap ends and scraps beautifully packaged.  I like to think that it was the result of my plea on this forum that pantries and shelters are desperate for soap during this COVID-19 crisis and a Twin Cities, Minnesota fellow soaper heeded the call!   Each day is lasting a week and this generous donation was a real pick-me-up.  I know so many of you are impacted personally and professionally and I send well wishes.


----------



## msunnerstood

Zing said:


> I didn't exactly DO something soapy today.  BUT I manage a food pantry and today received 25 pounds of soap ends and scraps beautifully packaged.  I like to think that it was the result of my plea on this forum that pantries and shelters are desperate for soap during this COVID-19 crisis and a Twin Cities, Minnesota fellow soaper heeded the call!   Each day is lasting a week and this generous donation was a real pick-me-up.  I know so many of you are impacted personally and professionally and I send well wishes.



Im a former Minnesotan and your post got me thinking so I called my local shelter and will be dropping off 75 bars of soap and all the 1/2 oz lotion samples I made for the conference that was postponed.


----------



## rdc1978

Derpina Bubbles said:


> I cleaned 200 and eleventy million soap utensils, pots, pans and bowls.  I may have fudged the numbers there. I think there was more. Felt like it anyway .  Cleaning up because the Mother-In-Law is coming to stay. She will be doing her not so subtle inspection. Kill. Me. Now.



Protip - find a large closet. Put dirty utensils in said closet.  If MIL finds closet, put MIL in closet.  Problem solved.


----------



## SoapSisters

ShirleyHailstock said:


> I have a hard time cleaning the plastic. The oily residue remains. Yesterday I allowed everything to stay overnight and cleaned it 12 hours later. When they dried, I still have an oily residue on the plastic measuring cups and even on my spoons and spatulas. I use DAWN Ultra to try and clean the grease. I bought a degreaser (Go Orange) and that didn't work well either. What do you use?


If you leave dishes for a day or so, the leftover batter on them becomes soap. Then you can wash it off pretty easily. I leave my soap utensils alone for about 3 days, and the batter (soap, by then) comes right off.


----------



## Misschief

I played with a little bit of the cream soap I made at the end of 2018 and forgot about (first pic). In reading a bit about cream soaps again this morning, I came across someone who had added a bit of thick lotion to the cream soap base so I thought I'd try that, using a lotion base made with a DIY Bath & Body recipe (second pic). I lathered it up on a shave brush to see how it would hold up. The third pic was taken an hour after lathering up. I scented it with Candora's Stormy Nights with is quite hyacinth forward; 10 drops was almost too much for the amount of croap I made (about 75 grams total).

Right now, all I can do is experiment. With our market being an uncertainty at this time, and having enough soap to last most of this year's season, I really can't justify making a lot of soap. At some point, I'll be making some more salt soap because of the cure length but that's about it. Experimenting will have to do for now.


----------



## Jersey Girl

Today has been pretty soapy for me. Most days lately have been under the circumstances.  I cut my soap from yesterday ( could have waited a few more hours as you can see but I’ll clean it up in a few weeks).  When I made the first cut I was disappointed as it didn’t look very good, but as I cut another bar it turned out ok. I decided though that I need to venture into more bold colors (I gravitate towards pastels) and I want more definition, 








 so I made a new batch this AM with some bright blues accented with white.  But the best soapy thing is I got a delivery from NS and I am so excited to try out this new mold. I’ve been trying to make homemade dividers and although my last design worked pretty well, this is the bomb!  I really love their wooden molds. The little two pound loaf I’ve been using is my go to mold so I’m sure I’m going to love this 2.5 lb with a LINER!  Woohoo!


----------



## cmzaha

Dumfrey said:


> The scents really are dirt and cut grass.
> The cut grass is so good I could almost feel my allergies coming on.
> The dirt is more of a loam smell than clay.  Musty potting soil almost?
> Still pretty spot on.
> 
> The pine is well, pine. More resinous than green or this one, but still nice.
> 
> The bar is not a pure white, but close too.
> Recipe is almost exactly what @cmzaha listed, but I am using palm (fruit) oil instead of PKO.
> (Local "natural" grocery store went under and I managed to buy 4 lbs of Spectrum PO shortening at serious discount.)


I just like PKO/CO mixed. To me it seems a little milder than all CO. I use regular palm in my vegan and it will not be quite pure white. Musty Potting is a good description and I love that musty potting soil smell you get from the Dirt Fo's.


----------



## Jersey Girl

Misschief said:


> I played with a little bit of the cream soap I made at the end of 2018 and forgot about (first pic). In reading a bit about cream soaps again this morning, I came across someone who had added a bit of thick lotion to the cream soap base so I thought I'd try that, using a lotion base made with a DIY Bath & Body recipe (second pic). I lathered it up on a shave brush to see how it would hold up. The third pic was taken an hour after lathering up. I scented it with Candora's Stormy Nights with is quite hyacinth forward; 10 drops was almost too much for the amount of croap I made (about 75 grams total).
> 
> Right now, all I can do is experiment. With our market being an uncertainty at this time, and having enough soap to last most of this year's season, I really can't justify making a lot of soap. At some point, I'll be making some more salt soap because of the cure length but that's about it. Experimenting will have to do for now.
> 
> View attachment 44729
> View attachment 44730
> View attachment 44728



Croap!  I love it!


----------



## cmzaha

ShirleyHailstock said:


> I have a hard time cleaning the plastic. The oily residue remains. Yesterday I allowed everything to stay overnight and cleaned it 12 hours later. When they dried, I still have an oily residue on the plastic measuring cups and even on my spoons and spatulas. I use DAWN Ultra to try and clean the grease. I bought a degreaser (Go Orange) and that didn't work well either. What do you use?


Spritz them with alcohol after washing and drying, it will really cut the oil residue.



Zing said:


> I didn't exactly DO something soapy today.  BUT I manage a food pantry and today received 25 pounds of soap ends and scraps beautifully packaged.  I like to think that it was the result of my plea on this forum that pantries and shelters are desperate for soap during this COVID-19 crisis and a Twin Cities, Minnesota fellow soaper heeded the call!   Each day is lasting a week and this generous donation was a real pick-me-up.  I know so many of you are impacted personally and professionally and I send well wishes.


And here I cannot even get a response from a food pantry or shelter. I gave up guessing they just do not want my donations.


----------



## Misschief

Jersey Girl said:


> Croap!  I love it!


What do you do with yours? How do you use it?


----------



## Jersey Girl

Misschief said:


> What do you do with yours? How do you use it?



No, no...I haven’t made any I just think it’s a cute name.   I do want to get in to making liquid soap but I have hesitated as it seems complicated. Then again I put off making my first CP soap for months as I felt the same.


----------



## Ashleigh

cmzaha said:


> Spritz them with alcohol after washing and drying, it will really cut the oil residue.



Doh! Why didn't I think of that?!? I use it on my workstation when i've spilled oils and never even occured to me to use it on the dishes! Thanks @cmzaha for the tip!


----------



## Misschief

Jersey Girl said:


> No, no...I haven’t made any I just think it’s a cute name.   I do want to get in to making liquid soap but I have hesitated as it seems complicated. Then again I put off making my first CP soap for months as I felt the same.


It isn't necessarily complicated but I did find it was a learning curve. I did a lot of reading before I tried it.


----------



## Purplereignz

raymondlgraham said:


> I bought some wood at Home Depot and they cut it to 2 foot lengths for me.  They were a little off on the length but I was able to make it work just fine with a little bit of hand sanding.  Check them out...they may still do the cuts for you.


Thanks, but the nearest Home Depot to me is about 2 hours away. I'm so sorry that they moved from where they were near me because they were my go-to place for homemade projects.


----------



## rdc1978

Opened my like 10 trial size f/o from NS.  I'm going to make some samples this weekend.  Not sure how I feel about the f/o.  They are okay, but I don't feel they are as complex or have as many layers as the f/o from brambleberry.  

I really like the cavalier and the linden lime though.  And the rose geranium.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Jersey Girl said:


> Made this yesterday and cut it this am. I used eucalyptus and peppermint and it smells sooooo nice. Reminds me of spring and Easter colors. View attachment 44669


OMG LOVE!!!!


----------



## Jersey Girl

I watched a couple more hanger swirl videos and decided to forgo my desire to perfect the lone swirl and just get a good old plain hanger swirl. I think I got it now!  This is the cut from my branching out from pastels attempt. I’m very pleased with it.   There are some glycerin rivers as I always gel my soap. They don’t bother me too much, but next time I use TD I’m gonna try and avoid gel just to see if I like it better.


----------



## Kari Howie

ShirleyHailstock said:


> Thank you. My non-soap making friends are really impressed.


I’m impressed!



Dumfrey said:


> Made a loaf of soap, with extra oatmeal in (3x), at the request of my father.
> He wanted it to smell like "the woods".
> Fragrances used are  balsam pine, cut grass, and dirt.
> My wife thinks it smells just like mulch.
> Think he may like it.
> 
> No pictures, since its a generic white bar....
> 
> But, soaped a little warmer than normal, and it gelled very well, and I have not noticed any steric spots or soda ash yet.
> (Just cut it a few hours ago.)
> 
> Have been giving away all my test/trial bars that may not be the most attractive, or smell the best, but are still  good soap.
> 
> Hope everyone is staying home and staying well.


Where do you get your Cut Grass and Dirt FOs?


----------



## Claire Huddle

ShirleyHailstock said:


> I have a hard time cleaning the plastic. The oily residue remains. Yesterday I allowed everything to stay overnight and cleaned it 12 hours later. When they dried, I still have an oily residue on the plastic measuring cups and even on my spoons and spatulas. I use DAWN Ultra to try and clean the grease. I bought a degreaser (Go Orange) and that didn't work well either. What do you use?



Oh lordie, me too! I even thought about starting a thread on it. Plastic is just EVIL. No way can I leave the stuff out to dry overnight though. And not wanting our septic system to resemble the sewers of London (now that's a video worth watching -- enormous fat-bergs floating lazily along), I wipe them out as best I can with paper towels, then hand wash, then give up and put them in the dishwasher where they may sit for another day or two before I run it. And they sometimes still come out with an oily residue! Evil. Evil, I say! 

I am going to put more glass containers to work on the next batch. If they work as well as I anticipate, I'll get even more. I wonder if they make little stainless containers....


----------



## SoapSisters

I'm continuing my experiments with soy wax. I went down to 10% soy wax because I found 20% drying (has anyone else??) and scented with lemon eucalyptus (also called Eucalyptus Citriodora) and rosemary EOs. It's quite pungent at the moment, but I'm hoping it mellows. 

I soaped HOT and still have stearic spots, which is quite frustrating. (I had planned on ordering a laser thermometer, but now that we're on lock-down, it's not feasible.) The oils were hot to the touch, uncomfortably hot, so I know I'm soaping hot. I wrapped the mold up really well (wooden mold box inside a Styrofoam box, wrapped with towels and a wool blanket). The soap was still warm to the touch the next morning, about 15 hours after making the soap. And still . . .  stearic spots.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Jersey Girl said:


> I watched a couple more hanger swirl videos and decided to forgo my desire to perfect the lone swirl and just get a good old plain hanger swirl. I think I got it now!  This is the cut from my branching out from pastels attempt. I’m very pleased with it.   There are some glycerin rivers as I always gel my soap. They don’t bother me too much, but next time I use TD I’m gonna try and avoid gel just to see if I like it better. View attachment 44745


Love your work!  When I tried not gelling once I just got crumbly soap, so I always gel now and go with the rivers.  They add to the design rather than detract from it I reckon.


----------



## Sally Scheibner

I remade some 2 yr old CP shampoo bars that need superfatted. I added argon jojoba marula. Silk collagen & lavender peppermint EOs. It melted great in microwave defrost and went very fast. Can’t wait to use it on this old mop of mine.


----------



## Sally Scheibner

SoapSisters said:


> I'm continuing my experiments with soy wax. I went down to 10% soy wax because I found 20% drying (has anyone else??) and scented with lemon eucalyptus (also called Eucalyptus Citriodora) and rosemary EOs. It's quite pungent at the moment, but I'm hoping it mellows.
> 
> I soaped HOT and still have stearic spots, which is quite frustrating. (I had planned on ordering a laser thermometer, but now that we're on lock-down, it's not feasible.) The oils were hot to the touch, uncomfortably hot, so I know I'm soaping hot. I wrapped the mold up really well (wooden mold box inside a Styrofoam box, wrapped with towels and a wool blanket). The soap was still warm to the touch the next morning, about 15 hours after making the soap. And still . . .  stearic spots.
> 
> View attachment 44748


----------



## Sally Scheibner

Sounds refreshing. I love greens in color and smell. Fresh!


----------



## Sally Scheibner

Jersey Girl said:


> Today has been pretty soapy for me. Most days lately have been under the circumstances.  I cut my soap from yesterday ( could have waited a few more hours as you can see but I’ll clean it up in a few weeks).  When I made the first cut I was disappointed as it didn’t look very good, but as I cut another bar it turned out ok. I decided though that I need to venture into more bold colors (I gravitate towards pastels) and I want more definition, View attachment 44733
> View attachment 44735
> View attachment 44734
> so I made a new batch this AM with some bright blues accented with white.  But the best soapy thing is I got a delivery from NS and I am so excited to try out this new mold. I’ve been trying to make homemade dividers and although my last design worked pretty well, this is the bomb!  I really love their wooden molds. The little two pound loaf I’ve been using is my go to mold so I’m sure I’m going to love this 2.5 lb with a LINER!  Woohoo!


----------



## Jersey Girl

KiwiMoose said:


> Love your work!  When I tried not gelling once I just got crumbly soap, so I always gel now and go with the rivers.  They add to the design rather than detract from it I reckon.



Thank you very much!  That means a lot.    I agree the rivers can look pretty cool.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

ShirleyHailstock said:


> My writing things isn't going well, so I decided to make some soap last night. I did the CPOP method trying to make a swirl. It didn't look too well when I put it in the over. This morning the bars only have a slight swirl, but for a first effort I love them. I used a Nuture Soap scent called Seventh Heaven and they smell delicious.  Here's a pic.View attachment 44715
> View attachment 44716


Really pretty.  I like the balance of the white with the colorful!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Jersey Girl said:


> I watched a couple more hanger swirl videos and decided to forgo my desire to perfect the lone swirl and just get a good old plain hanger swirl. I think I got it now!  This is the cut from my branching out from pastels attempt. I’m very pleased with it.   There are some glycerin rivers as I always gel my soap. They don’t bother me too much, but next time I use TD I’m gonna try and avoid gel just to see if I like it better. View attachment 44745


Beautiful!  I love the shades of blue you got.  Mica?

So, the only soapy thing I did today was read some threads and catch up here.  I was pretty far behind. I’m super impressed by all the beautiful soap everyone is making.


----------



## SoapSisters

Sally Scheibner said:


> Sounds refreshing. I love greens in color and smell. Fresh!


I love green too! It's also my most useful color. I have three greens: an evergreen, fruit green and hunter green. I like to match scents with color, and green "matches" spearmint, peppermint, eucalyptus, rosemary, some citrus scents, fir needle, cedar,  pear, apple, cucumber . . . the list is long.


----------



## cmzaha

Jersey Girl said:


> I watched a couple more hanger swirl videos and decided to forgo my desire to perfect the lone swirl and just get a good old plain hanger swirl. I think I got it now!  This is the cut from my branching out from pastels attempt. I’m very pleased with it.   There are some glycerin rivers as I always gel my soap. They don’t bother me too much, but next time I use TD I’m gonna try and avoid gel just to see if I like it better. View attachment 44745


Not knowing what lye concentration you use but if you use a 33% Lye Concentration it will help the soap to not gel as hot and help deter glycerin rivers. 



Claire Huddle said:


> Oh lordie, me too! I even thought about starting a thread on it. Plastic is just EVIL. No way can I leave the stuff out to dry overnight though. And not wanting our septic system to resemble the sewers of London (now that's a video worth watching -- enormous fat-bergs floating lazily along), I wipe them out as best I can with paper towels, then hand wash, then give up and put them in the dishwasher where they may sit for another day or two before I run it. And they sometimes still come out with an oily residue! Evil. Evil, I say!
> 
> I am going to put more glass containers to work on the next batch. If they work as well as I anticipate, I'll get even more. I wonder if they make little stainless containers....


I hope you are not talking about using glass for making your soap because that is a big no no. As with mixing lye in a glass container, even with soap batter you have active lye that can etch and weaken the glass with can /will break over time. The last thing you want is a big spill of caustic soap batter. As I mentioned above, just spritz your buckets after they are dry with alcohol.


----------



## shunt2011

I second cmzaha, glass in soapmaking is a huge no.   People have had glass shatter so it's not worth the risk.  I don't use glass to make soap, however, I use a pyrex measuring cup to make my chai tea every day.  I can see where the tea has etched the glass(discolored etching)  and has totally eliminated the measuring lines.  I can only imagine what lye would do.


----------



## ShirleyHailstock

Claire Huddle said:


> Oh lordie, me too! I even thought about starting a thread on it. Plastic is just EVIL. No way can I leave the stuff out to dry overnight though. And not wanting our septic system to resemble the sewers of London (now that's a video worth watching -- enormous fat-bergs floating lazily along), I wipe them out as best I can with paper towels, then hand wash, then give up and put them in the dishwasher where they may sit for another day or two before I run it. And they sometimes still come out with an oily residue! Evil. Evil, I say!
> 
> I am going to put more glass containers to work on the next batch. If they work as well as I anticipate, I'll get even more. I wonder if they make little stainless containers....


This is my pet peeve. I asked on another forum how mechanics clean their hands, hoping to get something that would take the grease away. I've tried four products and the EVIL grease is still there. I think I'll do more glass too. The lye-water will remain in plastic, but the oily stuff has pushed me away from using plastic containers.



ShirleyHailstock said:


> This is my pet peeve. I asked on another forum how mechanics clean their hands, hoping to get something that would take the grease away. I've tried four products and the EVIL grease is still there. I think I'll do more glass too. The lye-water will remain in plastic, but the oily stuff has pushed me away from using plastic containers.


I mean to use glass to melt the oils. Then I'll pour them all in a plastic container and add the lye-water. This way, I only end up with one plastic container to clean. I haven't done too much with colors, but I can put those in disposable cups and throw them out.

I made a hanger swirl soap last night. It's still in the oven. I'm dying to open the door and peek, but I'll wait the full amount of time. I received my multi-soap cutter yesterday, so it gets christened today.


----------



## Jersey Girl

cmzaha said:


> Not knowing what lye concentration you use but if you use a 33% Lye Concentration it will help the soap to not gel as hot and help deter glycerin rivers.



My default lye concentration has been 33% but I did up the water this time and used 30% because I used 40% PO, 25% CO and 5% Shea and I wanted to give myself some swirl time.  I also use a heating pad to ensure gel and watch them closely. This one I only had set on low for a short while as I knew the extra water was going to heat things up.  So, yup...I was kind of setting myself up for it. Lol.   Every time I use TD I get the rivers. It’s water soluble. Do you think if I mix it with glycerin instead of water it is less likely to happen?  I don’t mind it that much as I do think it adds interest in some cases but I do admire the creamy white color others have achieved in their soaps.  Thank you for your feedback! 
Cathy


----------



## Adobehead

Jersey Girl said:


> I watched a couple more hanger swirl videos and decided to forgo my desire to perfect the lone swirl and just get a good old plain hanger swirl. I think I got it now!  This is the cut from my branching out from pastels attempt. I’m very pleased with it.   There are some glycerin rivers as I always gel my soap. They don’t bother me too much, but next time I use TD I’m gonna try and avoid gel just to see if I like it better. View attachment 44745


This one really rings my bell as far as looks go...... now I want to go watch hanger swirl videos, whatever that may be.  I am so frustrated waiting for delivery of two new molds and a new cutter.  Old dog going to try new tricks if they ever arrive.  I have to pay freight forwarding and wait an extra two weeks, but right now it iseems like an extra month to reach my location.  Kudos, Jersey girl.  You inspire me!


----------



## Jersey Girl

Mobjack Bay said:


> Beautiful!  I love the shades of blue you got.  Mica?
> 
> So, the only soapy thing I did today was read some threads and catch up here.  I was pretty far behind. I’m super impressed by all the beautiful soap everyone is making.



Thank you!  I used Aphrodite mica and ultramarine blue pigment from MM as well as a little TD for the white.  I’m soaping like crazy to help keep my mind off of the Coronavirus mess. Also cooking up a storm.  



Adobehead said:


> This one really rings my bell as far as looks go...... now I want to go watch hanger swirl videos, whatever that may be.  I am so frustrated waiting for delivery of two new molds and a new cutter.  Old dog going to try new tricks if they ever arrive.  I have to pay freight forwarding and wait an extra two weeks, but right now it iseems like an extra month to reach my location.  Kudos, Jersey girl.  You inspire me!



Wow!  I’m really touched by your kind words. I was inspired by this Soapqueen tutorial. 
https://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-body-tutorials/alpine-frost-cold-process-soap/
I did not use her recipe but I tried to follow the technique of layering the colors.  The swirling motion I used I got from watching gazillion of other videos.  I was so thrilled and surprised when I cut it.  Who knows if I can come close to reproducing it!


----------



## ShirleyHailstock

ShirleyHailstock said:


> I made a hanger swirl soap last night. It's still in the oven. I'm dying to open the door and peek, but I'll wait the full amount of time. I received my multi-soap cutter yesterday, so it gets christened today.


Time's up. I cut the Hanger Swirl Soap. While the colors are not what I expected, they are gorgeous.

.


----------



## Jersey Girl

ShirleyHailstock said:


> Time's up. I cut the Hanger Swirl Soap. While the colors are not what I expected, they are gorgeous.
> 
> .View attachment 44757



It looks great!  Love the color combo too!


----------



## Arimara

Claire Huddle said:


> Oh lordie, me too! I even thought about starting a thread on it. Plastic is just EVIL. No way can I leave the stuff out to dry overnight though. And not wanting our septic system to resemble the sewers of London (now that's a video worth watching -- enormous fat-bergs floating lazily along), I wipe them out as best I can with paper towels, then hand wash, then give up and put them in the dishwasher where they may sit for another day or two before I run it. And they sometimes still come out with an oily residue! Evil. Evil, I say!
> 
> I am going to put more glass containers to work on the next batch. If they work as well as I anticipate, I'll get even more. I wonder if they make little stainless containers....


You know, investing in a few stainless steel items or a slow cooker would be way more beneficial than using glass. For starters, you can use heat with them and once you are done with the soap batter, you can use heat to saponify the dregs, maybe scrape some of it, and clean the item more easily.


----------



## ShirleyHailstock

Jersey Girl said:


> It looks great!  Love the color combo too!


I like it. Thank you.



Arimara said:


> You know, investing in a few stainless steel items or a slow cooker would be way more beneficial than using glass. For starters, you can use heat with them and once you are done with the soap batter, you can use heat to saponify the dregs, maybe scrape some of it, and clean the item more easily.


Wonderful idea. For heating and melting the oils in microwave (I do CP), I like something I can see through. But I can work with stainless steel and have fewer items of plastic to clean.


----------



## Arimara

ShirleyHailstock said:


> Wonderful idea. For heating and melting the oils in microwave (I do CP), I like something I can see through. But I can work with stainless steel and have fewer items of plastic to clean.


I ultimately went back to a crock pot. I still have the stainless steel pitcher and use that too. I just don't feel like hunting for pot holders sometimes.


----------



## Dumfrey

Kari Howie said:


> I’m impressed!
> 
> 
> Where do you get your Cut Grass and Dirt FOs?



I ordered both from wholesalesupplies plus.
As a note, their "sample" size is 2 OZ.  
Enough to get a  good feel for if you like the scent and how it behaves.


----------



## Misschief

I restocked my Sea Salt Soap.


----------



## KDP

ShirleyHailstock said:


> Time's up. I cut the Hanger Swirl Soap. While the colors are not what I expected, they are gorgeous.
> 
> .View attachment 44757


Lovely!


----------



## Jersey Girl

Misschief said:


> I restocked my Sea Salt Soap.
> View attachment 44762



Oooh...I love the shape of the purple molds!  Can I ask where you found them?  Haven’t made a salt bar yet, but it’s on the long list.


----------



## Misschief

Jersey Girl said:


> Oooh...I love the shape of the purple molds!  Can I ask where you found them?  Haven’t made a salt bar yet, but it’s on the long list.


Amazon


----------



## CatahoulaBubble

Great googly moogly today was a mess. I thought I would try a clamshell pour but I wanted to make 2 different batches so one I thought would just be an in the pot swirl with juniper berry. That one went ok, but when I started the lavender mixing and pouring I wanted to do a purple and black and a white and black clamshell. Well it was a disaster before I even started pouring because when I was mixing my black my hand slipped on the mixed up oils and charcoal and black oils hit the counter and exploded everywhere. I couldn't stop to clean it up because of course I need to move quickly. I don't know what was happening but it was insane. Everything started speeding up and the batter was thickened like pudding for the white but the black was still loose and the purple was thicker than the white but not as fluid as the black so all I could do was just try and get it all in the mold and then did a hangar swirl that I hope actually did something inside and then I couldn't find my pipette or my chopstick which was previously RIGHT THERE! so I ended up finger painting the top and hoping it looks ok and sprinkled it with glitter.  My kitchen is such a disaster right now I don't even want to look at it let alone clean it.


----------



## msunnerstood

Just made a batch of honeysuckle Jasmine soap. Design did not go as I was hoping but my fingers are crossed it will turn out ok anyway. Sure smells good.


----------



## raymondlgraham

CatahoulaBubble said:


> Great googly moogly today was a mess. I thought I would try a clamshell pour but I wanted to make 2 different batches so one I thought would just be an in the pot swirl with juniper berry. That one went ok, but when I started the lavender mixing and pouring I wanted to do a purple and black and a white and black clamshell. Well it was a disaster before I even started pouring because when I was mixing my black my hand slipped on the mixed up oils and charcoal and black oils hit the counter and exploded everywhere. I couldn't stop to clean it up because of course I need to move quickly. I don't know what was happening but it was insane. Everything started speeding up and the batter was thickened like pudding for the white but the black was still loose and the purple was thicker than the white but not as fluid as the black so all I could do was just try and get it all in the mold and then did a hangar swirl that I hope actually did something inside and then I couldn't find my pipette or my chopstick which was previously RIGHT THERE! so I ended up finger painting the top and hoping it looks ok and sprinkled it with glitter.  My kitchen is such a disaster right now I don't even want to look at it let alone clean it.



You will look back on this one some day and laugh.


----------



## ShirleyHailstock

ShirleyHailstock said:


> This is my pet peeve. I asked on another forum how mechanics clean their hands, hoping to get something that would take the grease away. I've tried four products and the EVIL grease is still there. I think I'll do more glass too. The lye-water will remain in plastic, but the oily stuff has pushed me away from using plastic containers.
> 
> 
> I mean to use glass to melt the oils. Then I'll pour them all in a plastic container and add the lye-water. This way, I only end up with one plastic container to clean. I haven't done too much with colors, but I can put those in disposable cups and throw them out.
> 
> I made a hanger swirl soap last night. It's still in the oven. I'm dying to open the door and peek, but I'll wait the full amount of time. I received my multi-soap cutter yesterday, so it gets christened today.


I found something that worked for cleaning the plastic. I bought a degreaser in the automotive section of Walmart. It's called ZEP and comes in a spray bottle. I sprayed it on everything and left it overnight. (I was too tired to clean up after soaping.) The next day, I washed with DAWN Ultra and everything came away grease free. Glad I found this because I'd added some stainless steel measuring cups to my shopping cart. Now I don't need that expense.


----------



## linne1gi

CatahoulaBubble said:


> Great googly moogly today was a mess. I thought I would try a clamshell pour but I wanted to make 2 different batches so one I thought would just be an in the pot swirl with juniper berry. That one went ok, but when I started the lavender mixing and pouring I wanted to do a purple and black and a white and black clamshell. Well it was a disaster before I even started pouring because when I was mixing my black my hand slipped on the mixed up oils and charcoal and black oils hit the counter and exploded everywhere. I couldn't stop to clean it up because of course I need to move quickly. I don't know what was happening but it was insane. Everything started speeding up and the batter was thickened like pudding for the white but the black was still loose and the purple was thicker than the white but not as fluid as the black so all I could do was just try and get it all in the mold and then did a hangar swirl that I hope actually did something inside and then I couldn't find my pipette or my chopstick which was previously RIGHT THERE! so I ended up finger painting the top and hoping it looks ok and sprinkled it with glitter.  My kitchen is such a disaster right now I don't even want to look at it let alone clean it.


I attempted the clam shell technique 3 times.  The first time my batter was too thick, the second time my batter was too thin, the third time (yesterday), I don't know exactly what the problem was, not too thick or too thin but still didn't work.  Anyway I give up - I've been soaping for over 7 years and the clam shell technique broke me!


----------



## Arimara

ShirleyHailstock said:


> I found something that worked for cleaning the plastic. I bought a degreaser in the automotive section of Walmart. It's called ZEP and comes in a spray bottle. I sprayed it on everything and left it overnight. (I was too tired to clean up after soaping.) The next day, I washed with DAWN Ultra and everything came away grease free. Glad I found this because I'd added some stainless steel measuring cups to my shopping cart. Now I don't need that expense.


Walmart is my bane but that's because I'd have to get a ride to Long Island or NJ to go to one. I'm not in the best condition to drive with my headaches.


----------



## lynnecancilla

I made CP soap using strawberry champagne fo and unmolded and cut my sweet pachouli.  Smell is amazing on both.


----------



## jcandleattic

Today I just cut some soap. Since we are on lockdown and I've been working from home, on my lunches and breaks I go down to the lab and make soap and candles. So far this week, I've made 7 batches of soap and a case of candles. 

I have a ton of sample FOs that I am consolidating, and mixing to make unique scents. so far they all smell fantastic (to my nose anyway!) 

Later today though, I'll be masterbatching more oils and more lye solution. I"m out of masterbatched oils and only have a tiny splash of lye solution left, so I'll do that today to have more for my next week of working from home.


----------



## linne1gi

lynnecancilla said:


> I made CP soap using strawberry champagne fo and unmolded and cut my sweet pachouli.  Smell is amazing on both.


Sounds amazing!


----------



## msunnerstood

Well, I mentioned that I made honeysuckle jasmine soap last night and I sold out already. Before anyone panic's, They know they will need to wait till it cured for it to ship.


----------



## Nona'sFarm

ShirleyHailstock said:


> Time's up. I cut the Hanger Swirl Soap. While the colors are not what I expected, they are gorgeous.
> 
> .View attachment 44757


love the color contrast


----------



## KiwiMoose

msunnerstood said:


> Well, I mentioned that I made honeysuckle jasmine soap last night and I sold out already. Before anyone panic's, They know they will need to wait till it cured for it to ship.


You're lucky you can send stuff at all.  We are not allowed to send stuff until the lockdown is over :-(


----------



## Larkfitz64

Hi,
My husband and I are pretty new to soap making and are having the best time!  I would like to make a FO combo using Leather FO, Patchouli FO and Lavender EO in a CP soap batch today.   We will be making 32oz of batter.  

I am aware that none of the three fragrance play nice in CP soap but since Terry and I work in tandem, we are able to work very quickly so have had no issue with using the oils on their own.   Back to my question...I am thinking about using .5oz of Leather, .5oz of Patchouli and .25oz of Lavender in the 32oz.    Since I do not understand Top Notes, etc., I am not sure if this sounds like a nice combination based on the ratios.   Any experience using this scent combination, pros, cons, etc?

Thanks so much for your help!!  

Lark Fitzgerald
Larksdesignhouse.com


----------



## Jersey Girl

msunnerstood said:


> Just made a batch of honeysuckle Jasmine soap. Design did not go as I was hoping but my fingers are crossed it will turn out ok anyway. Sure smells good.



Mmmm...I’m thinking of ordering a honeysuckle FO as I love the smell, but that combo sounds heavenly. Do you blend your own combo yourself or do you buy the FO already combined?


----------



## msunnerstood

Jersey Girl said:


> Mmmm...I’m thinking of ordering a honeysuckle FO as I love the smell, but that combo sounds heavenly. Do you blend your own combo yourself or do you buy the FO already combined?



I get mine already blended from FragranceBuddy. Its a pretty good seller for me.



KiwiMoose said:


> You're lucky you can send stuff at all.  We are not allowed to send stuff until the lockdown is over :-(



Wow I didnt know that. I do package my products wearing gloves and wipe all the bottles and shrink wrapped soap with rubbing alcohol to try and make it as safe as possible.


----------



## Dawn Bradley

Hi I was thinking of making camomile tea soap.  Has anyone ever ground the camomile in the tea bag and added it into the soap batter for effect.



Jersey Girl said:


> I watched a couple more hanger swirl videos and decided to forgo my desire to perfect the lone swirl and just get a good old plain hanger swirl. I think I got it now!  This is the cut from my branching out from pastels attempt. I’m very pleased with it.   There are some glycerin rivers as I always gel my soap. They don’t bother me too much, but next time I use TD I’m gonna try and avoid gel just to see if I like it better. View attachment 44745


Beautiful the swirls are impressive.


----------



## msunnerstood

Dawn Bradley said:


> Hi I was thinking of making camomile tea soap.  Has anyone ever ground the camomile in the tea bag and added it into the soap batter for effect.





Dawn Bradley said:


> Hi I was thinking of making camomile tea soap.  Has anyone ever ground the camomile in the tea bag and added it into the soap batter for effect.


I havent used the tea leaves but ive used the tea for the water and Ive used the dry leaves in bath salts but they do swell when wet are are kind of like dark spots.


----------



## Arimara

Larkfitz64 said:


> Hi,
> My husband and I are pretty new to soap making and are having the best time!  I would like to make a FO combo using Leather FO, Patchouli FO and Lavender EO in a CP soap batch today.   We will be making 32oz of batter.
> 
> I am aware that none of the three fragrance play nice in CP soap but since Terry and I work in tandem, we are able to work very quickly so have had no issue with using the oils on their own.   Back to my question...I am thinking about using .5oz of Leather, .5oz of Patchouli and .25oz of Lavender in the 32oz.    Since I do not understand Top Notes, etc., I am not sure if this sounds like a nice combination based on the ratios.   Any experience using this scent combination, pros, cons, etc?
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!!
> 
> Lark Fitzgerald
> Larksdesignhouse.com



Top notes are the first notes one can pick up when they initially smell a scent. They are often the first notes to fade away. From the sound of it, the leather FO may be the most complex fragrance you have. You may want work out the detectable top, middle, and base notes first before you mix up your scent. Also, if you have a pipette, simply take two drops each of the leather and patchouli and one drop of the and drop them onto a napkin or a cotton ball. You will get a feel for how you like that scent that way and as time goes on, you can note the detectable middle and  base notes as well.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Dawn Bradley said:


> Hi I was thinking of making camomile tea soap.  Has anyone ever ground the camomile in the tea bag and added it into the soap batter for effect.


I brewed the tea and used that for the lye water - then added the tea leaves from the bag into the batch.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Dawn Bradley said:


> Hi I was thinking of making camomile tea soap.  Has anyone ever ground the camomile in the tea bag and added it into the soap batter for effect.


I recently used a mix of finely ground lavender, calendula and chamomile in a batch of soap I colored with annatto.  I like the way it gives the soap a speckled look.  I can’t recall exactly how much I used, but it wasn’t much.  If I can remember, I will check in the morning and let you know. I like to add things to soap, but there are some tricks to it.  Lavender turns brown, while calendula does not.  I’m not sure about chamomile because I only added it the one time in a mix with lavender.  Based on my general experiences with flowers, teas and oatmeal, I suggest grinding the chamomile finer than you think it should be and possibly using less than you think you should the first time. The flowers are fairly soft even when dry, but you probably don’t want to end up with scratchy soap.


----------



## MGM

Since everyone's washing their hands more than usual, and since I'm home to continue replenishing and rotating soaps around the nine (9!!) sinks we have in this house, I'm finally delving into my stock in a serious way. 
Does anyone else do like me...use a new soap, squeal with delight at how creamy/bubbly it is, and run to their files to see what exactly it was that they made??
Today's winner was Genny's Shampoo Bar, scented with Passionfruit Nectarine by Crafters' Choice, but also containing confetti scented with Champagne Toast by Nature's Fragrance and Cucumber by NDA (there! those are the only 3 companies I've ever ordered FOs from!). And it's a pretty nice-looking bar, if I do say so myself!


----------



## Adobehead

Dawn Bradley said:


> Hi I was thinking of making camomile tea soap.  Has anyone ever ground the camomile in the tea bag and added it into the soap batter for effect.


I have a big bag of dried chamomile flowers and powdered some in a little spice grinder and added it to my regular soap formula.  To my taste, it pretty much disappeared.  I like botanicals that make speckles, but my chamomile soap is boring white with no smell.  If I do this again, I will powder some calendula with it for more interest.


----------



## xavalyss

I never wait after making cp.  I always use a bar immediately, but for potential sales, I wait.  To me, "curing" is nothing more than waiting for the water to evaporate.


----------



## ShirleyHailstock

I'm not sure  what happened yesterday. I used one of Anne-Marie's recipes. It had Palm oil in it and that's the first time I'd ever used that. It traced in seconds, the first pump of the SB and it was already solidfying. I quickly poured the FO in it and it riced. I got almost no color in before deciding to get it in the mold.  This morning I pulled the sides of the mold and the soap is soft. I'll wait a couple of days, but I think this is a failure.


----------



## jcandleattic

It's been a productive week/end for me. During the week on my breaks and lunches I've been making soap and candles. Friday I ran out of masterbatched oils, and down to only  batch left of my masterbatched lye solution, so yesterday I masterbatched 200 lbs of oils, and today I masterbatched 12 lbs of lye solution. Once it's cool I'll transfer the solution into my laundry jug, and then I can make more soap. 

I have 4-5 planned out, just have to make the embeds for them.


----------



## Jersey Girl

ShirleyHailstock said:


> I'm not sure  what happened yesterday. I used one of Anne-Marie's recipes. It had Palm oil in it and that's the first time I'd ever used that. It traced in seconds, the first pump of the SB and it was already solidfying. I quickly poured the FO in it and it riced. I got almost no color in before deciding to get it in the mold.  This morning I pulled the sides of the mold and the soap is soft. I'll wait a couple of days, but I think this is a failure.



Can you post the recipe and some other details like what temp you soaped at?  I use PO a lot and have never had that problem. I do sometimes lower the lye concentration if I’m using a lot of hard oils and butters.


----------



## Elizabeth Driver

raymondlgraham said:


> You will look back on this one some day and laugh.


That’s frustrating - but so funny the way you tell it!!!



msunnerstood said:


> Well, I mentioned that I made honeysuckle jasmine soap last night and I sold out already. Before anyone panic's, They know they will need to wait till it cured for it to ship.


That sounds like an amazing scent. I guess those must be FO? I really haven’t tried those only EO.....


----------



## Ladka

I made a smallish batch containing over 60 % rapeseed oil last night and it is still soft.  Ugh, it's so frustrating ...


----------



## cmzaha

lynnecancilla said:


> I made CP soap using strawberry champagne fo and unmolded and cut my sweet pachouli.  Smell is amazing on both.


Can I ask what is Sweet Patchouli? I have 3 lbs patch coming so thinking of some mixes. I may not be hoarding food but I am hoarding Patchouli.


----------



## Zing

ShirleyHailstock said:


> Time's up. I cut the Hanger Swirl Soap. While the colors are not what I expected, they are gorgeous.
> 
> .View attachment 44757


WOW!  Great work!

I made two loaves of soap using litsea cubeba/lavender/cedarwood essential oils.  It was going to be all white (TD) but at the last minute, I decided to do an in-the-pot swirl with a little of the un-colored soap, just for some visual interest.  And a quick batch of lotion bars with neroli essential oil.

While our kitchen is still under construction, we do have a makeshift temporary counter and electrical outlets -- and my trusty hotplate.  Days after we paid our cabinet maker 5 figures, their parent company shut them down on one of those early crazty COVID-19 stock market days.  We found out in the newspaper and still have no word from the company.  Our bank assures us we'll get our money back.  We've lived without a kitchen since Halloween so we can handle this delay.  This is soooo trivial compared to what others are facing in this pandemic so I am not complaining and will keep it in perspective.

Stay safe everyone.  And as I tell my staff every day, wash your hands, wash your hands, wash your hands!


----------



## rdc1978

EBRU FAIL!

I had this great idea of trying to do smaller test size soaps to try my hand at some new designs I wanted to try.  

I love the soaping 101 ebru soap and so I thought I'd try it with the linden lime scent I had ordered from NS.  

It did warn that there would be moderate acceleration, but I figured I would just use the FO in the base or bottom part and in the colors used to make the designs I'd leave out the fragrance.  

Anyways I think the fo riced immediately and so the surface was like bumpy and hard and weird.  

Anyways they can't all be winners, right.  The scent is gorgeous.  I wish it could have worked out.


----------



## CatahoulaBubble

Well here they are. Definitely a clamshell fail lol but a nice hanger and plop swirl. And the kitchen has been restored after the disaster recovery team was deployed.


----------



## Bari b

My daughter and I uncovered and cut our second batch of soap.  My daughter picked the EOs to use for scent and wanted to add paprika to color it. The orangish-colored bars are the ones we just cut. The darker bars are our first attempt from several days ago using cinnamon for color (I think we put a little too much in!).  We are having fun and already  have plans for more soap.

We are just learning to make soap, so are using what we have here while staying home and social distancing!


----------



## rdc1978

Bari b said:


> View attachment 44839
> My daughter and I uncovered and cut our second batch of soap.  My daughter picked the EOs to use for scent and wanted to add paprika to color it. The orangish-colored bars are the ones we just cut. The darker bars are our first attempt from several days ago using cinnamon for color (I think we put a little too much in!).  We are having fun and already  have plans for more soap.
> 
> We are just learning to make soap, so are using what we have here while staying home and social distancing!
> 
> View attachment 44839



These look great!  Very natural looking!  Very well cut!


----------



## elurah

I made Rosewood Cedarwood soaps on Sunday. The swirls are with kaolin clay and cocoa powder.


----------



## Bari b

elurah said:


> I made Rosewood Cedarwood soaps on Sunday. The swirls are with kaolin clay and cocoa powder.
> 
> View attachment 44843


Those look delicious!


----------



## Zen Pretzel

I made a double batch of charcoal soap with a fragrance called old time barbershop. I've made 8 batches in the past 4 days. This is how I plan to get through quarantine.


----------



## Sally Scheibner

I just have calendula flws showing pretty orange & yellow waiting to have an oil soak for shampoo soap bars. Calendula is so smooth & nourishing on skin. Chamomile does my tummy good, not much power for me in soap.  Like the colors in that passion fruit bar soap.


----------



## Jersey Girl

CatahoulaBubble said:


> Well here they are. Definitely a clamshell fail lol but a nice hanger and plop swirl. And the kitchen has been restored after the disaster recovery team was deployed. View attachment 44824
> View attachment 44825



I love these. The colors are so pretty!


----------



## Ashleigh

My soapy thing for today is receiving an exciting email from my website for a potential soap order from a gentleman from Malta. He just doesn't like ordering online, so i'll have to process his Visa or MasterCard and accept an order by email. He wants to proceed as soon as possible, so it's really exciting. He wants to use his own shipping company too, but I've been assured he's used it in the past so it all seems legit right?!?  

In all seriousness, I hope nobody falls for these types of emails. I'm surprised my tiny little soap site even reached the scammers' radar. Should I be honoured?


----------



## Elizabeth Driver

I tried a soap coffee recipe from my soap book, with ground cinnamon, scented with peppermint. It smells like one of those chocolatey mints. I like the solid Color and ground coffee.....it got hot very fast and started to crack.....but then settled....


----------



## Relle

Could those who are posting photos, please put them in the Photo Gallery. It is not getting used as it should.


----------



## SoapSisters

Elizabeth Driver said:


> I tried a soap coffee recipe from my soap book, with ground cinnamon, scented with peppermint. It smells like one of those chocolatey mints. I like the solid Color and ground coffee.....it got hot very fast and started to crack.....but then settled....


Beautiful soap!! I love the cream color and the thin, light layer on top!


----------



## Adobehead

Bari b said:


> My daughter and I uncovered and cut our second batch of soap.


I love how they look!  And yes, I love how natural they are.  If the cinnamon doesn't irritate your skin, it isn't too much.  I am going to try the paprika and I wonder if you would follow-up post if the color holds or fades out.  
Keep going, you are doing great!



Elizabeth Driver said:


> I tried a soap coffee recipe from my soap book, with ground cinnamon, scented with peppermint. It smells like one of those chocolatey mints. I like the solid Color and ground coffee.....it got hot very fast and started to crack.....but then settled....


It is so pretty!  The little white specks make me think it has milk in it also.  You are giving me ideas!

I am still experimenting with tallow-instead-of-palm (about 25% of my formula) 





 and indigo for color with pachouly, bergamot and blood orange for scent.  I used some previously infused olive oil with titanium dioxide in it and some locally available black clay which made the indigo fight with gray, not the best move.

I put in some calendula petals for interest and to reflect the orange smell (like the peel).  I think I need to do an indigo vat and dye some fabric with it!  Not sure I am helping anyone putting it in soap.  Next experiment, no other coloring agent, just the blue.

I really like the hard bars with wonderfully bubbly/creamy lather I am getting.  The first batches are a month old now and I have started using them.


----------



## Jersey Girl

Ashleigh said:


> My soapy thing for today is receiving an exciting email from my website for a potential soap order from a gentleman from Malta. He just doesn't like ordering online, so i'll have to process his Visa or MasterCard and accept an order by email. He wants to proceed as soon as possible, so it's really exciting. He wants to use his own shipping company too, but I've been assured he's used it in the past so it all seems legit right?!?
> 
> In all seriousness, I hope nobody falls for these types of emails. I'm surprised my tiny little soap site even reached the scammers' radar. Should I be honoured?



You had me there for a minute!  I was like noooooooo!


----------



## Elizabeth Driver

Relle said:


> Could those who are posting photos, please put them in the Photo Gallery. It is not getting used as it should.


That is the first I’ve heard of that.....


----------



## Zing

Bari b said:


> View attachment 44839
> My daughter and I uncovered and cut our second batch of soap.  My daughter picked the EOs to use for scent and wanted to add paprika to color it. The orangish-colored bars are the ones we just cut. The darker bars are our first attempt from several days ago using cinnamon for color (I think we put a little too much in!).  We are having fun and already  have plans for more soap.
> 
> We are just learning to make soap, so are using what we have here while staying home and social distancing!


These are great colors!  And who doesn't need soap now more than ever?

My wife cut my soap I made last Sunday.  After all this time, I can't cut worth anything.  Curious?  See https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/sundays-soap.78744/  My son begged me to be on his snapchat talking about my soap and has created a contest to name it.  Yes, this is the same son who plastered my telephone number and bar of soap in a bar a half-continent away on his 21st birthday which led to numerous texts and a telephone call from an irritated bar owner.  So what could go wrong?

The non-soapy thing I did was make more bird seed eggs.  Curious? See https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/bird-seed-eggs.78745/

#StayBusyAndAvoidOtherUnhealthyActivities/SubstancesDuringCOVID-19Crisis


----------



## Adobehead

EXPERIMENT #7

Well, I think this has way too much titanium dioxide, I think I used 1t. ppo.  Lots of glycerin rivers and interesting textural designs.  I have spent 3 years getting the calendula plants to perform so I could use the petals and this lemongrass soap has plenty.  I think I will do the same again without the TD, just the yellow oxide and flower petals, maybe goat's milk.


----------



## Dumfrey

I made some cream soap a while back, and it makes a passable shave cream.
I used steric, coconut, she, and sunflower.

As a test, I just put on some steric (52%) and coconut (48%) to test.
(oils are melting now)
These %s are based off the original post in the songwind thread, and also coincides with the "rough order" of the ingredient list for Proraso (classic green) shave cream.

Proraso uses some lactic acid.
Can I substitute sodium lactate in cream soap?  Any one have a guess?
Does sodium lactate work in cream soap?

EDIT: Added 2% SL by total finished weight.  Looks good, passed zap test.  Letting it sit overnight.


----------



## bookreader451

I thought about making soap, took a short nap, and then signed up for the April challenge.  

This working short hours has found me using afternoons to delight in a short but satisfying daily nap.  Best part is I am old enough that no one cares!!!


----------



## Zen Pretzel

I'm experimenting with salt bars. Today I made two batches. One had 100% salt and the other 75% in terms of percentage to coconut oil. My next covid inspired day off work, I'll make two more batches at 50% and 25%.


----------



## Adobehead

EXPERIMENT #8
This one is the same formula, tallow, olive, coconut, shea, coco butter and castor but I left out the titanium dioxide and used goat's milk instead of the water.  Calendula petals hardly show in this butterscotch looking soap.  But anything with goat's milk will be wonderful stuff, however boring it looks.  Side by side for comparison.


----------



## runnerchicki

I haven't been able to do anything soapy since the new Animal Crossings game came out.   But I will be back periodically to see everyone's pictures.


----------



## cmzaha

ShirleyHailstock said:


> I'm not sure  what happened yesterday. I used one of Anne-Marie's recipes. It had Palm oil in it and that's the first time I'd ever used that. It traced in seconds, the first pump of the SB and it was already solidfying. I quickly poured the FO in it and it riced. I got almost no color in before deciding to get it in the mold.  This morning I pulled the sides of the mold and the soap is soft. I'll wait a couple of days, but I think this is a failure.


 You have to be careful with palm. Depending on your recipe and temps palm can false trace (thicken quickly) when the lye solution first hits it. If you wait for the batter to heat up it will usually thin out. What were the percentage of palm and soaping temps?


----------



## ShirleyHailstock

cmzaha said:


> You have to be careful with palm. Depending on your recipe and temps palm can false trace (thicken quickly) when the lye solution first hits it. If you wait for the batter to heat up it will usually thin out. What were the percentage of palm and soaping temps?


Thank you soooo much. I did CPOP and it quickly traced. I put it in the oven. Wouldn't the heat make it thin out? It didn't.



cmzaha said:


> You have to be careful with palm. Depending on your recipe and temps palm can false trace (thicken quickly) when the lye solution first hits it. If you wait for the batter to heat up it will usually thin out. What were the percentage of palm and soaping temps?


The percentages were 25% each of coconut, Palm & canola. 15% Olive Oil, 6.9% Sweet Almond Oil, 3% Castor Oil, & .1%Vitamin E. I mixed the oils and lye-water at 125 degree F.


----------



## Kari Howie

I haven’t done a single soapy thing besides wash my hands. I’m still waiting for an MRI to figure out why I’m having so much hip and leg pain that I can barely walk and need to use a walker just to get to the bathroom, much less stand long enough to make a batch of soap.


----------



## runnerchicki

Kari Howie said:


> I haven’t done a single soapy thing besides wash my hands. I’m still waiting for an MRI to figure out why I’m having so much hip and leg pain that I can barely walk and need to use a walker just to get to the bathroom, much less stand long enough to make a batch of soap.



I'm so sorry you are in pain.  

Have you had a bone scan? Stress fractures in the hip and leg are incredibly painful and may not show up on a regular xray.  I was diagnosed with osteopenia over 20 years ago after suffering two hip fractures in consecutive years. The pain of hip fractures is excruciating - but the fractures did not show up on regular xrays. I did not fall or have any accidents so no one suspected a fracture (or low bone density) in a 30 year old woman. But that is what it was. I am 51 now and have had regular scans to monitor my bone density (I have full on osteoporosis in my hips and left femur).  If you haven't had a scan, maybe that is something to bring up with your doctor?

I hope you find a solution soon. Hugs....


----------



## Relle

Elizabeth Driver said:


> That is the first I’ve heard of that.....


I'm not sure I understand what you mean ?

The Photo Gallery has always been there and is for members to put the photos up of the soap they have made, yet a lot of people put those photos in ' what soapy thing have you done today ', so the Photo Gallery is not being used as it should. What soapy thing started as more of a chat thing if you look at the beginning ,of what you have made, but then everyone started putting up photos of their soap there. I was just trying to remind members about the Gallery, it would be nice to see more photos loaded in there, that's all.


----------



## natari624

Adobehead said:


> EXPERIMENT #8
> This one is the same formula, tallow, olive, coconut, shea, coco butter and castor but I left out the titanium dioxide and used goat's milk instead of the water.  Calendula petals hardly show in this butterscotch looking soap.  But anything with goat's milk will be wonderful stuff, however boring it looks.  Side by side for comparison.
> 
> View attachment 44908
> View attachment 44909


I love the simplicity of the butterscotch color.


----------



## Kari Howie

runnerchicki said:


> I'm so sorry you are in pain.
> 
> Have you had a bone scan? Stress fractures in the hip and leg are incredibly painful and may not show up on a regular xray.  I was diagnosed with osteopenia over 20 years ago after suffering two hip fractures in consecutive years. The pain of hip fractures is excruciating - but the fractures did not show up on regular xrays. I did not fall or have any accidents so no one suspected a fracture (or low bone density) in a 30 year old woman. But that is what it was. I am 51 now and have had regular scans to monitor my bone density (I have full on osteoporosis in my hips and left femur).  If you haven't had a scan, maybe that is something to bring up with your doctor?
> 
> I hope you find a solution soon. Hugs....



Thank you so much for your virtual hugs, runnerchicki! You know exactly the pain I’m feeling! 
I had a bone density scan about a year ago and I was told I have osteopenia. Then with the onset of this new pain that started in August
I had plain film X-rays and the orthopedic PA said there were no fractures and just mild arthritis. I told him it felt like I have a stress fracture because I’ve haven’t fallen or had any trauma, so I wanted an MRI. He essentially blew me off and signed me up for physical therapy. I knew that was a bad idea so I found a doctor who would listen to me. My MRI is scheduled for next week, only because I begged my doctor to convince radiology not to reschedule it again. However, the radiologist isn't doing the joint injection with dye under fluoroscopy immediately before the MRI as was originally ordered probably because he’s busy with COVID patients. I just hope they can find whatever is causing this pain that continues to worsen and that it can be fixed before COVID prevents it.


----------



## Adobehead

Kari Howie said:


> I just hope they can find whatever is causing this pain that continues to worsen and that it can be fixed



For your sake, I hope so too and I hope this happens soon.

Experiment #9
I am almost out to tallow, have used it all up.  The butcher says he will have more sebo next Tuesday, so I can make some more.  In México this could take a little more time, a few more trips to the butcher than planned, we shall see. At least he didn't use the word "mañana" which means probably never.

I didn't have a pink colorant, I usually use Rose Clay but it is on order.  So I grabbed a littls sprinkle of the cochinea from my dye room and powdered it up and let it sit for a couple of days in a tablespoon of water.  A very small amount was plenty to color this batch.  I will make it again with more titanium dioxide  for a lighter pink.

This batch has goat's milk instead of water and is scented with a pachouly/bergamot/ geranium EO blend.  I topped it off with two drops of real Rose Otto, it's pretty nice.    For speckles, I used cranberry fiber. These aren't gallery type photos, they are working photos, only good to illustrate the text, I hope that is okay.]


----------



## Kari Howie

Adobehead said:


> For your sake, I hope so too and I hope this happens soon.


Thank you, Adobehead!



Adobehead said:


> Experiment #9
> I am almost out to tallow, have used it all up.  The butcher says he will have more sebo next Tuesday, so I can make some more.  In México this could take a little more time, a few more trips to the butcher than planned, we shall see. At least he didn't use the word "mañana" which means probably never.
> 
> I didn't have a pink colorant, I usually use Rose Clay but it is on order.  So I grabbed a littls sprinkle of the cochinea from my dye room and powdered it up and let it sit for a couple of days in a tablespoon of water.  A very small amount was plenty to color this batch.  I will make it again with more titanium dioxide  for a lighter pink.
> 
> This batch has goat's milk instead of water and is scented with a pachouly/bergamot/ geranium EO blend.  I topped it off with two drops of real Rose Otto, it's pretty nice.    For speckles, I used cranberry fiber. These aren't gallery type photos, they are working photos, only good to illustrate the text, I hope that is okay.] View attachment 44933
> View attachment 44934


Ooo! I love that color!


----------



## Sally Scheibner

Tienne said:


> I finally got my act together and made a soap today, re-using two chopped up bars of the soap from hell. Two down, eight to go!



Good for you! I’m remaking bars now from fresh made and older bars. Also, rendering oil from 2 fatty raccoons we ate for 1st time ever. Really clean animals by way white fat and red meat. No gamy smell or taste. Beautiful clear soft oil.  Beef is comparable. Some groceries don’t have meat in South Florida.


----------



## tammy sue starks

Derpina Bubbles said:


> I cleaned 200 and eleventy million soap utensils, pots, pans and bowls.  I may have fudged the numbers there. I think there was more. Felt like it anyway .  Cleaning up because the Mother-In-Law is coming to stay. She will be doing her not so subtle inspection. Kill. Me. Now.


hahaha


----------



## rdc1978

I've been trying to practice different design techniques with smaller sample bars.  It's a good way for me to get a real feel of what would be involved doing the design on a larger scale and I get the chance to try out a small trial size fragrance.  

I attempted to do a design I had seen online with a fragrance from nurture soap called Somali soul.  

I have no idea if I like the fragrance or not.  When I smelled it in the bottle I was like "gross, who is buying this" but in the soap I started to like it, but sometimes I don't, but sometimes I do.  I'm constantly sniffing the soap bars.  

At first I really hated the design too, i picked metallic colors and they are really muted.  

But I cut the bar in half and now I kinda dig it!


----------



## KiwiMoose

I'm sweating at the brow!  To take a break from marking some 375 online assignments, I decided to make one of those soaps that's layered with sand, foam, sea and sky.  I'm sure it'll be ok, but its not my best work. The colours looked a bit dull - as often happens when I use fresh aloe from the garden.  I got all the layers in at least, so there should be something exciting to cut tomorrow


----------



## TheGecko

I made seven goat milk soaps today.  I wanted to fill all my molds, but the thought of making seven separate batches of soap was exhausting.  So I grabbed one of the dish pans I had bought some time ago with the intent to dye some yarn, guesstimated how much it could safely hold and made a huge batch of soap.  Then using a cup, I weighed out how much soap I need for the first mold, added fragrance, mixed and pour.  Then I repeated the process until all the mold were filled and no soap was left.

I really enjoyed it.  My batter stayed fluid until the end, my fragrances behaved beautifully.  I think I’m going to do it again tomorrow.


----------



## SmockingRN

I tried to make a lace top soap with an impression mat. It was going pretty well until the end, when I saw that I left out the fragrance.  But it’s a perfect excuse to try again, right?


----------



## KiwiMoose

SmockingRN said:


> I tried to make a lace top soap with an impression mat. It was going pretty well until the end, when I saw that I left out the fragrance.  But it’s a perfect excuse to try again, right?


Right!  And at least it will look pretty.


----------



## cmzaha

Nothing again. There is really no point now that my Spring Craft is officially canceled. It is beginning to look like I am going to be put out of business this year since I am afraid my weekly market is in jeopardy of not re-opening.  Kaiser has been threatening and this might just be their excuse.


----------



## lloydcreeksoapllc

Having a hard time finding the post button.   Still haven’t found.  Making pine tar soap plus aloe based cp soaps today.


----------



## Jersey Girl

Adobehead said:


> Experiment #9
> I am almost out to tallow, have used it all up.  The butcher says he will have more sebo next Tuesday, so I can make some more.  In México this could take a little more time, a few more trips to the butcher than planned, we shall see. At least he didn't use the word "mañana" which means probably never.
> 
> I didn't have a pink colorant, I usually use Rose Clay but it is on order.  So I grabbed a littls sprinkle of the cochinea from my dye room and powdered it up and let it sit for a couple of days in a tablespoon of water.  A very small amount was plenty to color this batch.  I will make it again with more titanium dioxide  for a lighter pink.
> 
> This batch has goat's milk instead of water and is scented with a pachouly/bergamot/ geranium EO blend.  I topped it off with two drops of real Rose Otto, it's pretty nice.    For speckles, I used cranberry fiber. These aren't gallery type photos, they are working photos, only good to illustrate the text, I hope that is okay.] View attachment 44933
> View attachment 44934



I love the color and the speckles. Really pretty!


----------



## Belindasuds

I woke up early this morning and spent the last few hours organizing soaps. I'm making donations of soap to a local groups who support the homeless population. Also gifting soap to each of the households in our building. Following the necessary steps and safety measures takes a little extra time, but it's time well spent. Helping others in some small way feels good and it also frees up some space on my curing racks. Going to plan out some fun/creative designs next! (excited). But first, I'd like to spend some time getting familiar with the forum here. I must confess that although I have been a member for 2 years I haven't visited nearly enough. With the extra time I have on my hands right now I'm looking forward to remedying that.


----------



## ShirleyHailstock

New supplies arrived yesterday. I can go back to experimenting.


----------



## Belindasuds

That's great news! Happy Soaping Sunday


----------



## rdc1978

cmzaha said:


> Nothing again. There is really no point now that my Spring Craft is officially canceled. It is beginning to look like I am going to be put out of business this year since I am afraid my weekly market is in jeopardy of not re-opening.  Kaiser has been threatening and this might just be their excuse.



I'm not sure how the CARES program works, but I wonder if you could get a loan to tide you over just to see if the market picks back up?  If this is your only source of income you may also be able to get unemployment, which, as i understand it, through this act will be designed to cover self-employed and gig workers.  

I was just musing the other day, as I washed my hands for the 15th time...that the next big thing is going to be lotion bars.  I don't sell anything and have no plans to, but I will try to make some for myself.


----------



## luluzapcat

I made my first color-infused oil yesterday (with paprika), and I've spent all morning obsessively planning the soap to make with it. I'm still new to colors and swirls, and found it pretty challenging to work out how to make a soap that is 1/3 colored using the infused oil as part of the oils in the colored portion--even as someone who loves math and spreadsheets!

I'm planning an in-the-pot swirl, but a quite small batch since this is new for me, and I wanted a mold that gave me lots of cuts to see the patterns that bloom! So I was thrilled to find I had saved an old Republic of Tea canister back who knows when. I can get 5 or 6 mini round bars out of that. 

Fingers crossed I get the batter consistency right for a nice swirl...and that the color turns out nice!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Cut my 'seascape' soap just now.  @penelopejane is gonna love those stearic spots (not)!  Luckily I kinda get away with it in this type of soap, with al the white in it anyway.  I used ground orange peel in the 'sand'.


----------



## TheGecko

SmockingRN said:


> I tried to make a lace top soap with an impression mat. It was going pretty well until the end, when I saw that I left out the fragrance.  But it’s a perfect excuse to try again, right?



There is nothing wrong with a fragrance free soap.



Belindasuds said:


> I woke up early this morning and spent the last few hours organizing soaps. I'm making donations of soap to a local groups who support the homeless population.



I did that last month.  I had a box of what I called "uglies"...lots of crooked cuts (didn't have a soap cutter then), the fragrance hadn't stuck, the color morphed, air pockets, etc.  I cut the bars in half and took it down to the local homeless shelter...they were so happy to have it.  After reorganizing the garage so I could get a freeze in, I now have another box to donate, but we're in quarantine for another week so it will have to wait.


----------



## Zing

KiwiMoose said:


> Cut my 'seascape' soap just now.  @penelopejane is gonna love those stearic spots (not)!  Luckily I kinda get away with it in this type of soap, with al the white in it anyway.  I used ground orange peel in the 'sand'.
> View attachment 44963
> View attachment 44964


I think you could probably get away with anything you want....

Just tucked away two loaves of soap under towels!  It's my very favorite that I make and haven't in awhile because I didn't have an essential oil.  It's 50/50 rosemary and lemongrass essential oils plus some cedarwood.  Hanger swirl.  I call it "Spring Clean".

Fondl, er, turned some curing soaps, always a simple pleasure.

Made more lotion bars for my "essential worker" staff plus supportive staff working remotely (yay, re-routing the non-stop ringing phones out of my food pantry!).  My pyrex measuring cup EXPLODED on me!  Yikes.  Then I spilled lotion bar "batter" all over my floor while pouring into molds.  Thankfully the kitchen is still under construction so, who cares?

And -- non-soapy but crafty -- boxed 3 more dozen seed eggs and made a dozen more https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/bird-seed-eggs.78745/ .


----------



## penelopejane

KiwiMoose said:


> Cut my 'seascape' soap just now.  @penelopejane is gonna love those stearic spots (not)!  Luckily I kinda get away with it in this type of soap, with al the white in it anyway.  I used ground orange peel in the 'sand'.
> View attachment 44963
> View attachment 44964


Beautiful, beautiful soap! 
Of course you can also try some salt mixed directly into the mix to create the same (but controlled) effect (like little stars) as random stearic spots!!


----------



## KiwiMoose

penelopejane said:


> Beautiful, beautiful soap!
> Of course you can also try some salt mixed directly into the mix to create the same (but controlled) effect (like little stars) as random stearic spots!!


Actually - in my defence - I just realised that about a quarter of my water was oat milk and that always makes it more 'motley' looking.


----------



## penelopejane

KiwiMoose said:


> Actually - in my defence - I just realised that about a quarter of my water was oat milk and that always makes it more 'motley' looking.


"Motley" works perfectly in this soap.
"Perfection" is often NOT the way to go.
I think I will make a sign for myself!!


----------



## Adobehead

Experiment #10
If this quarantine goes on much longer, I am going to have way too much soap!  Just kidding, there is no such thing as too much soap.

I got this idea from someone here, you know who you are...... but I used goat's milk instead of water.  It has cocoa powder, cinnamon powder, espresso coffee and peppermint EO.  It is kind of a mocha cinn-a-mint latte. 







  I used my new wire cutter and loved the ease of changing the thickness of the bar and the precision.  I have to wipe the wire each time to get a pretty surface.


----------



## Misschief

The only soapy thing I've done all month was to make a mold for this month's challenge. I also decided on my recipe. Now, to make the soap.


----------



## cmzaha

Not really sure why other than to get off my backside and do something, I poured 3 batches of soap today. A batch of my high shea butter soap, a batch of Heather and a Chai Tea Vegan batch. I hate making my vegan recipe but I am out of lard so vegan it is.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Adobehead said:


> Experiment #10
> If this quarantine goes on much longer, I am going to have way too much soap!  Just kidding, there is no such thing as too much soap.
> 
> I got this idea from someone here, you know who you are...... but I used goat's milk instead of water.  It has cocoa powder, cinnamon powder, espresso coffee and peppermint EO.  It is kind of a mocha cinn-a-mint latte.
> 
> View attachment 44972
> View attachment 44970
> I used my new wire cutter and loved the ease of changing the thickness of the bar and the precision.  I have to wipe the wire each time to get a pretty surface.


Nice work adobe!  Are you on Lockdown there too?  I didn't think Mexico was hit too hard with the virus?


----------



## Adobehead

KiwiMoose said:


> Nice work adobe!  Are you on Lockdown there too?  I didn't think Mexico was hit too hard with the virus?


Thanks KiwiMoose! That's a big compliment coming from you.
We are supposed to be about three weeks behind the US and yes, we are staying inside even though there are only 2 confirmed cases in my town.  But without much testing, who knows if that is right?  and it doubles every week, we may catch up soon.


----------



## SmockingRN

KiwiMoose said:


> Cut my 'seascape' soap just now.  @penelopejane is gonna love those stearic spots (not)!  Luckily I kinda get away with it in this type of soap, with al the white in it anyway.  I used ground orange peel in the 'sand'.
> View attachment 44963
> View attachment 44964


Very beautiful, I see the starry sky, the green sea and perfect sand!


----------



## Elizabeth Driver

Relle said:


> I'm not sure I understand what you mean ?
> 
> The Photo Gallery has always been there and is for members to put the photos up of the soap they have made, yet a lot of people put those photos in ' what soapy thing have you done today ', so the Photo Gallery is not being used as it should. What soapy thing started as more of a chat thing if you look at the beginning ,of what you have made, but then everyone started putting up photos of their soap there. I was just trying to remind members about the Gallery, it would be nice to see more photos loaded in there, that's all.


Well.....as a relatively new member, I have not actually visited the photo gallery....and didn’t know it was even there (I’m not computer savvy), and I’ve seen photos in this section.....had no idea it was intended for chat and not pics....oops!


----------



## Relle

If you click on the link here https://www.soapmakingforum.com/ , this takes you to the Home Page ( the front page), this has all the forums for different categories listed and tells you for each section what is posted in them.


----------



## Sally Scheibner

Well, like I stated on another thread?,  I acquired raccoon fat, rendered it 3 times til scentless clear  and today I cooked it up at 160’ w/cocoa b, coconut oil,  and diffused frankincense, myrrh & DB in canola oil.  I’ve been making HP using yogurt & coconut cream at end. Used MMS Christmas tree, peppermint & N ‘leather’.  Nice brown like a raccoon.  I used some oil on my hands: was not greasy nor smelled. Wow! I love using different oils especially renewable! Ha!  I also ate it in a beefy burrito shell w/ onions & enchilada sauce. Yum.  Yes, I’m a little experimental. Loved teaching science in class.


----------



## luluzapcat

I just unmolded the soap that had fallen out of the mold when I was first putting it in. In keeping with my finesse on this batch, I unmolded too early so it's dented and deformed and parts of it fell off and it's just...comically ugly.

BUT--rinsing my hands and the mold afterwards, I'm super excited for how it feels already. It's 50/50 olive oil and coconut, with 20% superfat, which I've never made before. Was lovely! I didn't think I was a bubble fiend, but I think I might be...

Crossing my fingers it hardens up to a nice texture and I love the final soap warts and all.


----------



## Arimara

runnerchicki said:


> I haven't been able to do anything soapy since the new Animal Crossings game came out.   But I will be back periodically to see everyone's pictures.


I wish I could play that but, I tend to get very dizzy with a lot of games these days.



Adobehead said:


> For your sake, I hope so too and I hope this happens soon.
> 
> Experiment #9
> I am almost out to tallow, have used it all up.  The butcher says he will have more sebo next Tuesday, so I can make some more.  In México this could take a little more time, a few more trips to the butcher than planned, we shall see. At least he didn't use the word "mañana" which means probably never.
> 
> I didn't have a pink colorant, I usually use Rose Clay but it is on order.  So I grabbed a littls sprinkle of the cochinea from my dye room and powdered it up and let it sit for a couple of days in a tablespoon of water.  A very small amount was plenty to color this batch.  I will make it again with more titanium dioxide  for a lighter pink.
> 
> This batch has goat's milk instead of water and is scented with a pachouly/bergamot/ geranium EO blend.  I topped it off with two drops of real Rose Otto, it's pretty nice.    For speckles, I used cranberry fiber. These aren't gallery type photos, they are working photos, only good to illustrate the text, I hope that is okay.] View attachment 44933
> View attachment 44934



Your soaps look fantastic. I do hope someone told you "mañana" means "tomorrow" (unless I missed a joke, I'm good for that). Wish ya well.


----------



## Zing

I cut my latest batch, https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/latest-batch.78831/ and am officially researching cutters because I've had it with my inept cuts!  Can't wait to use my favorite soap!

Also I tested what I've named "Third Place Winner" (seriously, I really am not bragging, I still can't believe I placed with super talented professionals I've watched for awhile!), https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/smf-february-2020-challenge-ione-swirl-entry-thread.78335/ . It's scented with peppermint/lavender/tea tree/cedarwood essential oils, which is heavenly.  I did cut back on the peppermint but it still gives a hoo boy ! wake you up in the morning sensation in the shower!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Arimara said:


> Your soaps look fantastic. I do hope someone told you "mañana" means "tomorrow" (unless I missed a joke, I'm good for that). Wish ya well.


Mañana can mean tomorrow or "when I get round to it" as a bit of a colloquialism.


----------



## cmzaha

Arimara said:


> Your soaps look fantastic. I do hope someone told you "mañana" means "tomorrow" (unless I missed a joke, I'm good for that). Wish ya well.


 Since Adobehead is from Mexico I think she was kidding. Sometimes in Mexico mañana can mean "never".


----------



## Arimara

cmzaha said:


> Since Adobehead is from Mexico I think he was kidding. Sometimes in Mexico mañana can mean "never".





KiwiMoose said:


> Mañana can mean tomorrow or "when I get round to it" as a bit of a colloquialism.



Thanks, you two.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Arimara said:


> Thanks, you two.


Here to help


----------



## ShirleyHailstock

I ordered some mica's from Mad Mica. I got the sample pack, so I can see how they work. I love the pink colorant I got from Nuture Soaps.


----------



## Adobehead

First of all, Zing, I have to say that your essential oil blends sound amazing and I swoon just reading them.  I want to use cedarwood EO but mine smells nasty and I am wondering where you buy yours, maybe it is better smelling than the two bottles I have but don't use.

Second, I spent some hours yesterday making another batch of tallow.  It went pretty okay except that I cut my finger pretty good while separating the good fat from the bad before boiling.  And, the butcher loaded me up with a bunch of sharp cut up bones that I did not need and that gave me a nasty disposal problem.  This process still needs to be refined. 

Fortunately I have a helper who can go bury all the leftover stuff in a field nearby....... but really!  This was kind of intimidating and doesn't bode well for a lot of frequent repeat visits.


----------



## Misschief

Adobehead said:


> First of all, Zing, I have to say that your essential oil blends sound amazing and I swoon just reading them.  I want to use cedarwood EO but mine smells nasty and I am wondering where you buy yours, maybe it is better smelling than the two bottles I have but don't use.
> 
> Second, I spent some hours yesterday making another batch of tallow.  It went pretty okay except that I cut my finger pretty good while separating the good fat from the bad before boiling.  And, the butcher loaded me up with a bunch of sharp cut up bones that I did not need and that gave me a nasty disposal problem.  This process still needs to be refined.
> 
> Fortunately I have a helper who can go bury all the leftover stuff in a field nearby....... but really!  This was kind of intimidating and doesn't bode well for a lot of frequent repeat visits.


Make bone broth/soup!


----------



## Ladka

Yes, Adobehead, I sometimes find bone soup/broth even better than soup/broth from meat (and even that must have some bones in it). Also bones with marrow are usable. I'm meditating on making soap from bone marrow some day ...


----------



## Zing

Adobehead said:


> First of all, Zing, I have to say that your essential oil blends sound amazing and I swoon just reading them.  I want to use cedarwood EO but mine smells nasty and I am wondering where you buy yours, maybe it is better smelling than the two bottles I have but don't use..


I hate to be responsible for your swooning -- are you upright?  I get cedarwood from Brambleberry.  I never use it alone but use it as a base note in blends.


----------



## Jersey Girl

ShirleyHailstock said:


> I ordered some mica's from Mad Mica. I got the sample pack, so I can see how they work. I love the pink colorant I got from Nuture Soaps.



You won’t be disappointed. I got a big order from them a while ago and they are all great. They shipped fast too.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Adobehead said:


> First of all, Zing, I have to say that your essential oil blends sound amazing and I swoon just reading them.  I want to use cedarwood EO but mine smells nasty and I am wondering where you buy yours, maybe it is better smelling than the two bottles I have but don't use.
> 
> Second, I spent some hours yesterday making another batch of tallow.  It went pretty okay except that I cut my finger pretty good while separating the good fat from the bad before boiling.  And, the butcher loaded me up with a bunch of sharp cut up bones that I did not need and that gave me a nasty disposal problem.  This process still needs to be refined.
> 
> Fortunately I have a helper who can go bury all the leftover stuff in a field nearby....... but really!  This was kind of intimidating and doesn't bode well for a lot of frequent repeat visits.


Well hello you! Nice to see you.

Today I made me some soaper's moonshine.  AKA Oatmilk. I used up the last of mine from the freezer a couple weeks back, and I don't like to be caught short without it.  Unfortunately the lockdown sees me a little low on motivation, so not much soap has been forthcoming.


----------



## Adobehead

KiwiMoose, Soapers moonshine?  This sounds worth an experiment.  Is there a thread here about that? Do you use it frozen?


----------



## Zing

KiwiMoose said:


> Today I made me some soaper's moonshine.  AKA Oatmilk. I used up the last of mine from the freezer a couple weeks back, and I don't like to be caught short without it.


So, what then, you're gonna start bootlegging?!


----------



## Chris_S

Not been on and posted in a while iv been busy recently with all this virus going on. Iv paid for a fast tracked pre written soap assessment in order to be able to donate to our brave front line workers who are out there putting thier lives on the line to save and keep others lives safe! As a result of making this soap and making sure everything is all legally compliant i have needed a day off so while trying to use the palm oil i have left and to try keep my creative side active iv done a few swirled soaps too along with the plain donated soap. Its been a tough few weeks under lockdown.

Hope everyone is staying safe in this crazy time we are living through right now


----------



## Zing

Chris_S said:


> Not been on and posted in a while iv been busy recently with all this virus going on. Iv paid for a fast tracked pre written soap assessment in order to be able to donate to our brave front line workers who are out there putting thier lives on the line to save and keep others lives safe! As a result of making this soap and making sure everything is all legally compliant i have needed a day off so while trying to use the palm oil i have left and to try keep my creative side active iv done a few swirled soaps too along with the plain donated soap. Its been a tough few weeks under lockdown.
> 
> Hope everyone is staying safe in this crazy time we are living through right now


There he is!! Finally!  Where the heck have you been?  Those soaps look great and the pink one and the green one are really elegant.  Bless you for donating.  You take care and welcome back!


----------



## Chris_S

Zing said:


> There he is!! Finally!  Where the heck have you been?  Those soaps look great and the pink one and the green one are really elegant.  Bless you for donating.  You take care and welcome back!



Iv just been busy with alot of things going on zing. So iv recently got a machine called a brother scan n cut that im making my own packaging for the soaps for when i sell them the machine was given to me for free im still not sure how i managed that but its an awesome little machine. Iv been busy designing all my product labels, packaging and clp labels for my melts, iv been designing labels for other people too. My best friend has needed alot of help and caring people round her late last year because her daughter was basically taken from her by her ex she has since been fighting for custody for her daughter when she already had full custody so he and his current partner have been lying to social services and the court ever since i know they are lying because one of the lies involved me apparently being someone else. Everything they have done has set an even lower bar each time the never seem bothered about trying to throw **** at the wall and see what sticks  if it wasnt for my friend basically pushing me back in my car i would probably be in prison for assault on him and i happily would of kicked the living **** outta him for what hes done to my friend! She has been suicidal as a result of what he has done to her! So alot of time has been spent helping her theough all this!

And re the soaps im donating i simply want to give back and what better way to do that than doing it while i am doing something i enjoy doing  im hoping to go self employed after all this calms down i was meant to be having an appointment about funding business plan ect but then all this happened so im using the time to sort a range of cosmetics to submit getting the packaging and labels made ect all to show and the soaps im donating ill be able to sell aswell so i will also have a physical ready and great smelling soap to hand over which is always good

Sorry this wasnt about soaping 

Oh and also @Dawni keeps ignoring my inbox messages so wanted to annoy her in public instead!


----------



## cmzaha

Chris_S said:


> Iv just been busy with alot of things going on zing. So iv recently got a machine called a brother scan n cut that im making my own packaging for the soaps for when i sell them the machine was given to me for free im still not sure how i managed that but its an awesome little machine. Iv been busy designing all my product labels, packaging and clp labels for my melts, iv been designing labels for other people too. My best friend has needed alot of help and caring people round her late last year because her daughter was basically taken from her by her ex she has since been fighting for custody for her daughter when she already had full custody so he and his current partner have been lying to social services and the court ever since i know they are lying because one of the lies involved me apparently being someone else. Everything they have done has set an even lower bar each time the never seem bothered about trying to throw **** at the wall and see what sticks  if it wasnt for my friend basically pushing me back in my car i would probably be in prison for assault on him and i happily would of kicked the living **** outta him for what hes done to my friend! She has been suicidal as a result of what he has done to her! So alot of time has been spent helping her theough all this!
> 
> And re the soaps im donating i simply want to give back and what better way to do that than doing it while i am doing something i enjoy doing  im hoping to go self employed after all this calms down i was meant to be having an appointment about funding business plan ect but then all this happened so im using the time to sort a range of cosmetics to submit getting the packaging and labels made ect all to show and the soaps im donating ill be able to sell aswell so i will also have a physical ready and great smelling soap to hand over which is always good
> 
> Sorry this wasnt about soaping
> 
> Oh and also @Dawni keeps ignoring my inbox messages so wanted to annoy her in public instead!


Good to see you back Chris. I hope things get better for your friend and work out right for her. It is disgraceful what people do to one another at times. 

How wonderful of you to Fast track your assessment in order to give away your soaps, from what I have read and understand that is no inexpensive venture. Granted I realize you will use it when you start selling but if you decide to change your recipe then you pay for another assessment. So I highly complement you. 

I am not sure but I think Dawni left the forum over something that with someone else.


----------



## Misschief

cmzaha said:


> I am not sure but I think Dawni left the forum over something that with someone else.


I follow her on Instagram and she hasn't been posting there either lately. She may just be too busy elsewhere right now.


----------



## Chris_S

cmzaha said:


> Good to see you back Chris. I hope things get better for your friend and work out right for her. It is disgraceful what people do to one another at times.
> 
> How wonderful of you to Fast track your assessment in order to give away your soaps, from what I have read and understand that is no inexpensive venture. Granted I realize you will use it when you start selling but if you decide to change your recipe then you pay for another assessment. So I highly complement you.
> 
> I am not sure but I think Dawni left the forum over something that with someone else.



Oh right didnt realise that thought id seen her post fairly recently tbh i did send her a message over 6 months ago though but anyways i was only joking about that bit i guessed she was probably just busy! but i might be wrong that might of been a while ago that she posted iv been in my own little world the past 6 months or so trying to get things sorted out with myself and my friend its been chaotic to say the least.

It was actually a prewritten one by an assessment chemist and he did it so people can sell and donate during this virus so it was cheaper than it usually would be at only 50 quid however its one sat option and thats it you cant add anything or take anything away from it, but it was a week turn round from the time i paid to the time i got the report back so i didnt mind too much tbh its usually at least a month. Iv still not got my own recipe completely to a point where im 100% happy with it still needs more testing tbh and im thinking after how nice the eo combo smells that i might use that and a few other eo's in my future soaps instead of just fo! Something for the people who want a natural scent Im hoping this appointment might bring me some much needed funding once all this is over though so im hoping this soap and being able to physically hand someone a bar to go away and try is only going to help my chances of getting funding and help ect further down the road. And also donating will get my name out there too so although im doing this for the right reasons i have got other reasons for doing it too! Altogether though probably talking about 150 quid for the assessment and the extra ingriedients i needed to make the soaps i have an assessment for but if i do something good now people are more likely to remember me after all this goes away and i get the satisfaction of doing something that makes me feel good 

And thank you for the welcomes ill try stick around this time  misschief how do i find her on Instagram please?


----------



## Misschief

Chris_S said:


> how do i find her on Instagram please?



You can find her at @dawntoearthph


----------



## Chris_S

Misschief said:


> You can find her at @dawntoearthph



Thank you ill have a look  Ill have to make do with annoying her on there instead


----------



## SmockingRN

Made a Guinness soap today. Used Brambleberry Oatmeal Stout fragrance. I’m not sure but it is possible I did NOT screw up and this doesn’t happen every day.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Adobehead said:


> KiwiMoose, Soapers moonshine?  This sounds worth an experiment.  Is there a thread here about that? Do you use it frozen?


It was 'una broma' adobe head.  I find the oat milk soap is very nice to use.  Here's the recipe: https://www.smallfootprintfamily.com/how-to-make-oat-milk


----------



## msunnerstood

I finally made soap today. Hoping the colors come out bright but we will see. Elder flower Margarita.. it smells amazing in here so im hoping the scent sticks


----------



## linne1gi

Cut my HP soap today.  First time I was able to hangar swirl HP


----------



## linne1gi

linne1gi said:


> Cut my HP soap today.  First time I was able to hangar swirl HP


This was my third tall and skinny shimmy.  Getting better.


----------



## msunnerstood

linne1gi said:


> This was my third tall and skinny shimmy.  Getting better.


Thats HP? nice job!


----------



## linne1gi

msunnerstood said:


> Thats HP? nice job!


No, that's CP, I can't seem to upload my HP photo.  I'll try again.


----------



## Chris_S

msunnerstood said:


> Thats HP? nice job!



You are a hot processer arnt you? iv got a quick question if you are please. I made a batch the other day was cp but i forgot to put the eo oils in it was a bigger batch than i normally do because its to donate so someone suggested rebatching it this is something iv never done before and i think iv done something wrong. its still very very very soft over 24 hours after i rebatched it. Is this normal. Should i just throw it out and cut my losses or is it likely to harden over time? its taking up much needed mould space


----------



## msunnerstood

Chris_S said:


> You are a hot processer arnt you? iv got a quick question if you are please. I made a batch the other day was cp but i forgot to put the eo oils in it was a bigger batch than i normally do because its to donate so someone suggested rebatching it this is something iv never done before and i think iv done something wrong. its still very very very soft over 24 hours after i rebatched it. Is this normal. Should i just throw it out and cut my losses or is it likely to harden over time? its taking up much needed mould space



How much water did you add to it? It does stay softer a bit longer depending on how much water you used or how much glycerin. You can also throw the mold in the freezer for a few hours to speed it up


----------



## Chris_S

msunnerstood said:


> How much water did you add to it? It does stay softer a bit longer depending on how much water you used or how much glycerin. You can also throw the mold in the freezer for a few hours to speed it up


Freezer space is even more scarce than soaping moulds would the fridge help? iv got enough space in there? I just did as someone suggested and added water a little at a time and added enough to be able to break the cut soap up i didnt grate it because it was so fresh it was still to soft to grate so i sliced very thin then chopped again and then gradually added the water then mashed till it was well blended then cooked on low in slow cooker for an hour. i would guess about 400-500 ml too about 2400g of soap


----------



## msunnerstood

Chris_S said:


> Freezer space is even more scarce than soaping moulds would the fridge help? iv got enough space in there? I just did as someone suggested and added water a little at a time and added enough to be able to break the cut soap up i didnt grate it because it was so fresh it was still to soft to grate so i sliced very thin then chopped again and then gradually added the water then mashed till it was well blended then cooked on low in slow cooker for an hour. i would guess about 400-500 ml too about 2400g of soap



The freezer is fast but i would imagine the fridge would help


----------



## Chris_S

msunnerstood said:


> The freezer is fast but i would imagine the fridge would help



thank you ill try that tomorrow, iv just realised that i can make about batch without the moulds as they are the loaf silicone liner and wooden box kind so i can just line them with freezer paper as a one off solution


----------



## linne1gi

Chris_S said:


> You are a hot processer arnt you? iv got a quick question if you are please. I made a batch the other day was cp but i forgot to put the eo oils in it was a bigger batch than i normally do because its to donate so someone suggested rebatching it this is something iv never done before and i think iv done something wrong. its still very very very soft over 24 hours after i rebatched it. Is this normal. Should i just throw it out and cut my losses or is it likely to harden over time? its taking up much needed mould space


Maybe you added too much liquid when you rebatched?  If that’s the problem, it’ll just take some time for the moisture to evaporate out. Leave it alone for a month or so and you may end up liking it.


----------



## linne1gi

linne1gi said:


> No, that's CP, I can't seem to upload my HP photo.  I'll try again.


Here’s my HP soap.


----------



## amd

I have not made soap in over a month (or been on the forum for several weeks). I finally made  full batch yesterday and was very happy with the cut. Today I made 1 half batch that will be cut and placed for another batch (pretty sure that doesn't make sense, it will when I show the cut). Here's today's cut.


----------



## msunnerstood

linne1gi said:


> Here’s my HP soap.



That turned out Beautiful! Great swirl, color and Texture!


----------



## msunnerstood

I wasnt exactly going for Camo Soap... sigh Maybe once it dries a bit more and I get it cleaned up and polished,


----------



## Chris_S

linne1gi said:


> Maybe you added too much liquid when you rebatched?  If that’s the problem, it’ll just take some time for the moisture to evaporate out. Leave it alone for a month or so and you may end up liking it.



Its very possible that i have done but i might just of completely fudged up too iv carefully taken them out the silicone liner today so im going to put them on the top shelf of my curing shelves and just forget about them dont think i can even cut them yet. So ill probably just put the loafs on there and have a prod every few days and see if they have hardened enough to cut. Tbh ill just give me friends and family now makes me feel like it was an utter waste doing the rebatch because its same result lol. Ah well could be worse eh.

What soapy thing have i done? Well iv just used one me cured bars that i made about 3 weeks ago in the shower and omg its such a lovely bar lathers really well smells lovely and isnt too drying which given it has more coconut oil than i normally used i was pleasently surprised but very happy  once me stuffs cleaned in dishwasher im gunna get another batch made tonight but defo wont forget the eo this time 

Is anyone having issues with the website since the update? Its taken me all morning to get this far!


----------



## cmzaha

Chris_S said:


> Its very possible that i have done but i might just of completely fudged up too iv carefully taken them out the silicone liner today so im going to put them on the top shelf of my curing shelves and just forget about them dont think i can even cut them yet. So ill probably just put the loafs on there and have a prod every few days and see if they have hardened enough to cut. Tbh ill just give me friends and family now makes me feel like it was an utter waste doing the rebatch because its same result lol. Ah well could be worse eh.
> 
> What soapy thing have i done? Well iv just used one me cured bars that i made about 3 weeks ago in the shower and omg its such a lovely bar lathers really well smells lovely and isnt too drying which given it has more coconut oil than i normally used i was pleasently surprised but very happy  once me stuffs cleaned in dishwasher im gunna get another batch made tonight but defo wont forget the eo this time
> 
> Is anyone having issues with the website since the update? Its taken me all morning to get this far!


When you rebatch than new a soap you should have just put on gloves and smashed it up. It would have eventually melted down. If you have a stainless steel pot rebatch will meltdown better in an oven using an oven around 220º F.  It really would have been better to have just left it as an unfragranced soap since EO is not used as an oil making soap it is used as a fragrance.


----------



## Chris_S

cmzaha said:


> When you rebatch than new a soap you should have just put on gloves and smashed it up. It would have eventually melted down. If you have a stainless steel pot rebatch will meltdown better in an oven using an oven around 220º F.  It really would have been better to have just left it as an unfragranced soap since EO is not used as an oil making soap it is used as a fragrance.



I know its just used for scent but our laws mean because i didnt add it i cant legally sell it or donate it  and with it being such a big batch i wanted to try get some use out of it

I know i just wont bother next time but it was suggested i rebatch it so i can still donate it. it was to try and not have it go to waste as i cant donate an unscented bar, ah well you live n learn eh if its useable once dried out i can at least use it for myself n friends and family. Ill keep your advise in mind if i ever have to rebatch new soap again though thank you


----------



## runnerchicki

I tried hot process soap yesterday for the first time. I made an essential oil blend that hasn't stuck well in CP and I wanted to see if it would do better using the HP method. Here is what I learned from yesterday's experience:

HP is more stressful than CP. My slow cooker that is dedicated for soaping cooks VERY slow. It took 90 minutes for the batch to gel to the center (50 oz. oil recipe). I could not wander too far from the cooker although in retrospect I was never in any danger of a volcano because it was such a slow process. I was afraid to use the high setting though in case my cooker was extreme on both sides of the temp scale. I didn't stir during the cook because I didn't want crunchies building up on the sides of the pot.
It is very hard to thoroughly mix in anything before molding. I mixed in a very small amount of mica with my essential oils simply so I would have a visual on when everything was thoroughly incorporated. It takes a while, is tiring, and the soap starts to cool during this mixing which makes it stressful about getting it in the mold without crunchy bits or huge air pockets. I really like in CP that I just mix my fragrance into my oils before the lye so I never have to worry about hotspots.
It will take longer for this soap to cure than the same recipe done CP (this is my standard recipe so I know it very well). I used a 30% lye solution so I had MUCH more water than I normally use. Put plastic wrap under the crock pot lid to prevent moisture evaporation (in order to keep the soap as fluid as possible). I cut the loaf into bars today - they are sticky and soft. Same recipe done CP with a water discount I would already be beveling the soaps. I actually like the look of the rustic bars - but I'm sure that my HP bars are going to shrink a lot and I hope they don't warp. So much water left to lose.
Before anyone comments on #3 that HP soap cures faster ... I am not a believer of this. I believe it SAPONIFIES faster, but I'm convinced the curing process will take just as long - if not longer than CP because it has to lose all that extra water.
Cleanup is easier with HP. Literally this was the most positive part of my experience. No oily plastic to deal with. It's all soap by cleanup time and washes away easily.
Only time will tell if the EO fragrance sticks any longer - but as of right now, it IS staying true. So that is encouraging.
So in my mind, the only reason I will ever do HP is when I want to use an additive or fragrance that doesn't do well with the lye. Otherwise I like CP better because it is actually faster and less stressful (I don't do many designs so did not worry about swirlability). To be clear - I am NOT dissing the HP process - I am just not cut out to do it all the time I think. Hat's off to those of you who have mastered it!


----------



## linne1gi

runnerchicki said:


> I tried hot process soap yesterday for the first time. I made an essential oil blend that hasn't stuck well in CP and I wanted to see if it would do better using the HP method. Here is what I learned from yesterday's experience:
> 
> HP is more stressful than CP. My slow cooker that is dedicated for soaping cooks VERY slow. It took 90 minutes for the batch to gel to the center (50 oz. oil recipe). I could not wander too far from the cooker although in retrospect I was never in any danger of a volcano because it was such a slow process. I was afraid to use the high setting though in case my cooker was extreme on both sides of the temp scale. I didn't stir during the cook because I didn't want crunchies building up on the sides of the pot.
> It is very hard to thoroughly mix in anything before molding. I mixed in a very small amount of mica with my essential oils simply so I would have a visual on when everything was thoroughly incorporated. It takes a while, is tiring, and the soap starts to cool during this mixing which makes it stressful about getting it in the mold without crunchy bits or huge air pockets. I really like in CP that I just mix my fragrance into my oils before the lye so I never have to worry about hotspots.
> It will take longer for this soap to cure than the same recipe done CP (this is my standard recipe so I know it very well). I used a 30% lye solution so I had MUCH more water than I normally use. Put plastic wrap under the crock pot lid to prevent moisture evaporation (in order to keep the soap as fluid as possible). I cut the loaf into bars today - they are sticky and soft. Same recipe done CP with a water discount I would already be beveling the soaps. I actually like the look of the rustic bars - but I'm sure that my HP bars are going to shrink a lot and I hope they don't warp. So much water left to lose.
> Before anyone comments on #3 that HP soap cures faster ... I am not a believer of this. I believe it SAPONIFIES faster, but I'm convinced the curing process will take just as long - if not longer than CP because it has to lose all that extra water.
> Cleanup is easier with HP. Literally this was the most positive part of my experience. No oily plastic to deal with. It's all soap by cleanup time and washes away easily.
> Only time will tell if the EO fragrance sticks any longer - but as of right now, it IS staying true. So that is encouraging.
> So in my mind, the only reason I will ever do HP is when I want to use an additive or fragrance that doesn't do well with the lye. Otherwise I like CP better because it is actually faster and less stressful (I don't do many designs so did not worry about swirlability). To be clear - I am NOT dissing the HP process - I am just not cut out to do it all the time I think. Hat's off to those of you who have mastered it!


Hi, Hopefully I can give you a couple of tips.  I have been CP soaping for 7 years and HP soaping for just over 1 year.  When I HP I use the default of 38% water in SoapCalc, but I remove 3 tablespoons of that water.  I cook pretty much the same as you elaborated but I cook on high and it usually takes just over a half hour.  I do not leave the area, but I prepare my additives.  After the cook, I turn off the crock pot but leave the batter inside.  I add in 1 tablespoon greek yogurt, 1 tablespoon coconut milk, 1 tablespoon apple cider vinegar and 1 tablespoon of a simple sugar syrup.   I know that is 1 tablespoon more, but this is HP and you can add a tiny bit more liquid without a problem.  I also add in my extra superfat, and my fragrance.   I usually calculate 3% up front in SoapCalc and 3-4% after the cook.  All these ingredients I warm up.  If you add anything to HP soap it will immediately shock it and it will harden.  I keep a flat skillet simmering with an inch of water on my stove - I place 2 containers half filled with water inside this water bath - I place a smaller container with my additives inside one of these containers, so that everything that comes into contact with the batter is warmed.  I use the 2 containers for my colors - even the container has to be warm.  Originally when I started making HP soap, I used the 38% default on SoapCalc but did not remove any liquid and still added these additives after the cook - my soap was quite spongy and took a long time to harden up.  This method of removing some of the liquid has worked exceptionally well for me.  I hope it works well for you too.


----------



## linne1gi




----------



## amd

@linne1gi that is gorgeous!

I'm out of avj but I did manage to finish the second pour for the Lavender Martini soap. I'm out of yogurt so I have some of that going in the instant pot now so I might get another batch done today... If I get soap dishes done. I also need to masterbatch another bucket of my vegan recipe. I also paid in bed for a ridiculous amount of time this morning and reorganized my saved collections on Instagram. I need to look at those collections more often, so.much.inspiration! 

Here's the top of the Lavender Martini soap


----------



## linne1gi

I love that top! What is the fragrance of lavender martini? I get the lavender but what else is in there? I’m somewhat of a fragrance hoarder! I have so much - but somehow that doesn’t keep me from buying more.


----------



## runnerchicki

linne1gi said:


> Hi, Hopefully I can give you a couple of tips.  I have been CP soaping for 7 years and HP soaping for just over 1 year.  When I HP I use the default of 38% water in SoapCalc, but I remove 3 tablespoons of that water.  I cook pretty much the same as you elaborated but I cook on high and it usually takes just over a half hour.  I do not leave the area, but I prepare my additives.  After the cook, I turn off the crock pot but leave the batter inside.  I add in 1 tablespoon greek yogurt, 1 tablespoon coconut milk, 1 tablespoon apple cider vinegar and 1 tablespoon of a simple sugar syrup.   I know that is 1 tablespoon more, but this is HP and you can add a tiny bit more liquid without a problem.  I also add in my extra superfat, and my fragrance.   I usually calculate 3% up front in SoapCalc and 3-4% after the cook.  All these ingredients I warm up.  If you add anything to HP soap it will immediately shock it and it will harden.  I keep a flat skillet simmering with an inch of water on my stove - I place 2 containers half filled with water inside this water bath - I place a smaller container with my additives inside one of these containers, so that everything that comes into contact with the batter is warmed.  I use the 2 containers for my colors - even the container has to be warm.  Originally when I started making HP soap, I used the 38% default on SoapCalc but did not remove any liquid and still added these additives after the cook - my soap was quite spongy and took a long time to harden up.  This method of removing some of the liquid has worked exceptionally well for me.  I hope it works well for you too.



I did warm my additives, containers, and even my silicone utensils in order to not cause temperature shock to the soap - but thank you for bringing that up because I didn't mention it in my post. I don't use the water as a % of oils measurement - I use the lye concentration percentage so I really don't know how much water I could remove to solve the spongy bar problem. I will have to look into that (I use Soapmakingfriend for my recipes) One thing I am uncomfortable with is adding food items after the cook. I plan to search for threads that discuss this so I can be better informed.

I guess - FOR ME, and only having this one HP experience - I just don't see a good reason for doing HP very often. It seems to be more work to come to the same resulting bar. But - I will keep an open mind and try it again soon with your tips (thank you for those!)  Maybe I will be converted.  I do like that I can actually smell the essential oils. That was the main reason I tried it.


----------



## jcandleattic

The only "soapy" thing I've done today is figure out the coloring scheme for the next soap I'm going to do. That's about it. 
I still haven't made my challenge soap, but am trying to figure that out as well.


----------



## qtkitty

I did my first cpop and was able to take soap soup to a solid soap I could cut. So far so good. 

I also had guy friend, that has a high risk job atm, he asked about a good cleaning soap. I know he was specifically asking for the best soap to kill/wash off as many viruses as possible. So got into the whole discussion of not wanting to clean skin to much and strip it completely. And the fact that you can't poof soap out of thin air that it needs to cure. I can tell he isn't into the castile soap type of lather, and thinks lots of bubbles = clean. Also he has african skin that is prone to getting ashy. He loves coconut and dragon's blood (which I have that fo) so thinking over a recipe. I would like to make him a good soap that will make him feel like its doing a good job. I don't really want to experiment with this, so if anyone has a good recipe let me know. I have olive oil, coconut oil, caster oil, sweet almond oil, canola oil, unrefined shea butter. I also have lard and unflavored crisco, which I don't use in my soap, but I have at my disposal. I also have some coconut creme, which has sugar in it so it would up the bubbles in the lather. Any ideas?


----------



## linne1gi

runnerchicki said:


> I did warm my additives, containers, and even my silicone utensils in order to not cause temperature shock to the soap - but thank you for bringing that up because I didn't mention it in my post. I don't use the water as a % of oils measurement - I use the lye concentration percentage so I really don't know how much water I could remove to solve the spongy bar problem. I will have to look into that (I use Soapmakingfriend for my recipes) One thing I am uncomfortable with is adding food items after the cook. I plan to search for threads that discuss this so I can be better informed.
> 
> I guess - FOR ME, and only having this one HP experience - I just don't see a good reason for doing HP very often. It seems to be more work to come to the same resulting bar. But - I will keep an open mind and try it again soon with your tips (thank you for those!)  Maybe I will be converted.  I do like that I can actually smell the essential oils. That was the main reason I tried it.


Even though the lye is supposedly neutralized after the cook, I personally think there’s some left  - that and the high pH of soap in general is probably enough to not worry about adding food items. I wouldn’t add any whole foods like avocado or banana after the cook, but liquids I don’t worry about. Another thing I really like about HP soap is the ability to add my super fat after the cook. The fragrance sticks forever as well, and for me at least the HP soaps have the most bubbly bubbles even with the added SF. Yes, I agree it’s more trouble, but I really love the soap.


----------



## linne1gi

qtkitty said:


> I did my first cpop and was able to take soap soup to a solid soap I could cut. So far so good.
> 
> I also had guy friend, that has a high risk job atm, he asked about a good cleaning soap. I know he was specifically asking for the best soap to kill/wash off as many viruses as possible. So got into the whole discussion of not wanting to clean skin to much and strip it completely. And the fact that you can't poof soap out of thin air that it needs to cure. I can tell he isn't into the castile soap type of lather, and thinks lots of bubbles = clean. Also he has african skin that is prone to getting ashy. He loves coconut and dragon's blood (which I have that fo) so thinking over a recipe. I would like to make him a good soap that will make him feel like its doing a good job. I don't really want to experiment with this, so if anyone has a good recipe let me know. I have olive oil, coconut oil, caster oil, sweet almond oil, canola oil, unrefined shea butter. I also have lard and unflavored crisco, which I don't use in my soap, but I have at my disposal. I also have some coconut creme, which has sugar in it so it would up the bubbles in the lather. Any ideas?


What about making your friend some liquid soap. You can use some glycerin/water mix to dilute the KOH which makes it a little nicer on the hands. Even liquid soap is better after sequestering for 2 weeks, but you can use it right away.


----------



## amd

linne1gi said:


> I love that top! What is the fragrance of lavender martini? I get the lavender but what else is in there? I’m somewhat of a fragrance hoarder! I have so much - but somehow that doesn’t keep me from buying more.



It's Lavender Martini FO from Nature Garden.




__





						Discover & Learn
					






					m.naturesgardencandles.com
				



This fragrance oil by Natures Garden is where Gin martini meets lavender in this creative aroma.  We've successfully captured the effervescent carbonation in this unique fragrance.  Natures Garden's lavender martini fragrance begins with top notes of tangy lemon zests, orange, and carbonation; followed by middle notes of spicy bergamot, mint, and lavender; sitting on a base note of rosewood. 
I get the effervescent, lemon (or citrus) and lavender, but I don't get mint or rosewood. It's really a nice fragrance if you want lavender but don't like herbal lavender (me! pick me). It does accelerate a bit so I recommend hand stirring the fragrance in at the last minute. Works great for layers but it's taken me 3 tries to get the right emulsion / stick blend method to do a drop swirl.


----------



## linne1gi

amd said:


> It's Lavender Martini FO from Nature Garden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discover & Learn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m.naturesgardencandles.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This fragrance oil by Natures Garden is where Gin martini meets lavender in this creative aroma.  We've successfully captured the effervescent carbonation in this unique fragrance.  Natures Garden's lavender martini fragrance begins with top notes of tangy lemon zests, orange, and carbonation; followed by middle notes of spicy bergamot, mint, and lavender; sitting on a base note of rosewood.
> I get the effervescent, lemon (or citrus) and lavender, but I don't get mint or rosewood. It's really a nice fragrance if you want lavender but don't like herbal lavender (me! pick me). It does accelerate a bit so I recommend hand stirring the fragrance in at the last minute. Works great for layers but it's taken me 3 tries to get the right emulsion / stick blend method to do a drop swirl.


I loved your description!


----------



## SmockingRN

I cut my Guinness soap, first time to add anything to basic soap recipe, I think it turned out good! The fragrance is Brambleberry Oatmeal Stout. It is supposed to discolor to brown, but I added a tsp. of extra dark cocoa to be 


sure.  I washed my hands with a  scrap piece and it is very bubbly and creamy...Yay for beer soap!


----------



## linne1gi

SmockingRN said:


> I cut my Guinness soap, first time to add anything to basic soap recipe, I think it turned out good! The fragrance is Brambleberry Oatmeal Stout. It is supposed to discolor to brown, but I added a tsp. of extra dark cocoa to be View attachment 45110
> sure.  I washed my hands with a  scrap piece and it is very bubbly and creamy...Yay for beer soap!


It looks great!  I love beer soap!


----------



## msunnerstood

When I make soap (HP) its always difficult to get all of the soap out  of the crock or the measuring cups i split the colors into because it cools and thickens as you pour it. Today, I decided to scrape the crock pot and measuring cups individually. I added a bit of water to each and nuked them for 30 seconds, stirred and poured them into a mold, using the two bright colors to swirl on top of the white. Im anticipating two hand soap size bars or 3-4 sample sizes. 

I normally save scraps in a bag and do a rebatch once i have enough but its always confetti type. this time the soap was still on the softer side and I kept the colors separate. cant wait to unmold it and see how it did.


----------



## amd

linne1gi said:


> I loved your description!


Lol I just quoted NG website.


----------



## KiwiMoose

I gathered up a few half empty bottles of FO - (Blackcurrant Tea, Peach Magnolia and Raspberry, Peach Nectar) to use them up before they get too old - added a bit of Sweet Orange EO and I shall call it Peaches and Berries!


----------



## qtkitty

linne1gi said:


> What about making your friend some liquid soap. You can use some glycerin/water mix to dilute the KOH which makes it a little nicer on the hands. Even liquid soap is better after sequestering for 2 weeks, but you can use it right away.



I do not have any KOH though. And I don't have a hot process pot anymore.



KiwiMoose said:


> I gathered up a few half empty bottles of FO - (Blackcurrant Tea, Peach Magnolia and Raspberry, Peach Nectar) to use them up before they get too old - added a bit of Sweet Orange EO and I shall call it Peaches and Berries!
> View attachment 45113


Oooo that looks really pretty.. can't wait to see what it looks like cut!!


----------



## KiwiMoose

qtkitty said:


> Oooo that looks really pretty.. can't wait to see what it looks like cut!!


The problem with the oat milk is that it always ends up looking 'speckled' in the soap - so it won't be a slick definition as with a usual soap.  Just managing your expectations..


----------



## qtkitty

KiwiMoose said:


> The problem with the oat milk is that it always ends up looking 'speckled' in the soap - so it won't be a slick definition as with a usual soap.  Just managing your expectations..


That just makes it extra "Eastery" like a speckled eggs!!


----------



## KDP

linne1gi said:


> This was my third tall and skinny shimmy.  Getting better.


Wow! That's so pretty! Nice job!


----------



## linne1gi

qtkitty said:


> I do not have any KOH though. And I don't have a hot process pot anymore.
> 
> 
> Oooo that looks really pretty.. can't wait to see what it looks like cut!!


Well you definitely need KOH, but you don’t need to cook it. I use a method called CPLS. or cold processed liquid soap. Easy as anything. If/when this thing is over, or you get KOH, there’s a FB group called CPLS. come join us.


----------



## Chris_S

Made these today. Not sure if order is correct but they were, choc orange, spearmint and eucalyptus eo blend, wild berries and cant remember last one


----------



## linne1gi

Chris_S said:


> Made these today. Not sure if order is correct but they were, choc orange, spearmint and eucalyptus eo blend, wild berries and cant remember last one


They look great! How do you label a soap that you don’t know which fragrance you used?


----------



## Chris_S

linne1gi said:


> They look great! How do you label a soap that you don’t know which fragrance you used?



Im in the uk so i dont, we cant sell without an assessment so i simply cant sell these its just hobby soap and frsgrance and eo blend testing. Oh and best of all its practise swirling too! Its like christmas day when am unmoulding and cutting them. but i do know the fragrance i just cant remember and havent been into my soaping room it is also nearly 1am now. Edit just remembered it was lime basil and manderin!

Photo below is of what im putting out for bin men and front line workers tomorrow as a way of saying thanks for all the hard work. Even if it only makes one person smile thats more than enough reason to do it  the little bags are little melt sample bags i made up a while ago


----------



## qtkitty

Chris_S said:


> Im in the uk so i dont, we cant sell without an assessment so i simply cant sell these its just hobby soap and frsgrance and eo blend testing. Oh and best of all its practise swirling too! Its like christmas day when am unmoulding and cutting them. but i do know the fragrance i just cant remember and havent been into my soaping room it is also nearly 1am now. Edit just remembered it was lime basil and manderin!
> 
> Photo below is of what im putting out for bin men and front line workers tomorrow as a way of saying thanks for all the hard work. Even if it only makes one person smile thats more than enough reason to do it  the little bags are little melt sample bags i made up a while ago


That is so sweet!!! Way better than little Debbie's or something


----------



## qtkitty

linne1gi said:


> Well you definitely need KOH, but you don’t need to cook it. I use a method called CPLS. or cold processed liquid soap. Easy as anything. If/when this thing is over, or you get KOH, there’s a FB group called CPLS. come join us.


I have actually heard of CPLS!!


----------



## linne1gi

Chris_S said:


> Im in the uk so i dont, we cant sell without an assessment so i simply cant sell these its just hobby soap and frsgrance and eo blend testing. Oh and best of all its practise swirling too! Its like christmas day when am unmoulding and cutting them. but i do know the fragrance i just cant remember and havent been into my soaping room it is also nearly 1am now. Edit just remembered it was lime basil and manderin!
> 
> Photo below is of what im putting out for bin men and front line workers tomorrow as a way of saying thanks for all the hard work. Even if it only makes one person smile thats more than enough reason to do it  the little bags are little melt sample bags i made up a while ago


Very sweet, the laughing emoji is because you just remembered your fragrance!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Chris_S said:


> Im in the uk so i dont, we cant sell without an assessment so i simply cant sell these its just hobby soap and frsgrance and eo blend testing. Oh and best of all its practise swirling too! Its like christmas day when am unmoulding and cutting them. but i do know the fragrance i just cant remember and havent been into my soaping room it is also nearly 1am now. Edit just remembered it was lime basil and manderin!
> 
> Photo below is of what im putting out for bin men and front line workers tomorrow as a way of saying thanks for all the hard work. Even if it only makes one person smile thats more than enough reason to do it  the little bags are little melt sample bags i made up a while ago


I LOVE that fragrance!  Must buy some more.


----------



## Chris_S

qtkitty said:


> That is so sweet!!! Way better than little Debbie's or something



Think im missing something whats littles debbies?

I kinda missed the bin men i didnt want to put jt out last night because of how cold it was didnt want it sweating and the bin was overflowing so couldnt put it on the bin  so going to put it on the top of the bin and leave it at the end of the drive anyways not looking windy or wet today so should be safe from getting wet or blowb off the bin


----------



## Chris_S

Cut two of them a tad early but not keen on them anyways tbh i much prefer the other 2! Hoping to grt one final batch of the soap to donate done today ready to cure and then well my curing shelves will be full for the first time ever lol


----------



## Jersey Girl

KiwiMoose said:


> I gathered up a few half empty bottles of FO - (Blackcurrant Tea, Peach Magnolia and Raspberry, Peach Nectar) to use them up before they get too old - added a bit of Sweet Orange EO and I shall call it Peaches and Berries!
> View attachment 45113



Fruity scents are my favorites. Sounds delicious!



Chris_S said:


> Cut two of them a tad early but not keen on them anyways tbh i much prefer the other 2! Hoping to grt one final batch of the soap to donate done today ready to cure and then well my curing shelves will be full for the first time ever lol



I think these all look awesome!


----------



## linne1gi

I used my new teeny tiny - tall and skinny mold - it holds 16 ounces of oils.


----------



## SmockingRN

I made another batch of beer soap, this time with enough batter to actually make a tall skinny bar. Also ordered a BudCutter and it came today! Hoping to make my soaps look a little better.


----------



## Jersey Girl

SmockingRN said:


> I made another batch of beer soap, this time with enough batter to actually make a tall skinny bar. Also ordered a BudCutter and it came today! Hoping to make my soaps look a little better.



I got a Bud Cutter about a month ago. Game changer...I LOVE it!  My husband pushed me to get it and now we fight about who’s going to cut the soap.


----------



## KiwiMoose

*googles Bud Cutter*


----------



## Regina Green

I don't qualify for the challenge (this us my first post) but I wanted to try the pull through technique. I used a sink strainer and it didn't turn out exactly as I imagined. For some reason, the blue did not thicken as quickly as the other colors so it got a little muddy.


----------



## jcandleattic

KiwiMoose said:


> *googles Bud Cutter*


Etsy! Bud Heffner - GREAT cutters.


----------



## amd

Regina Green said:


> View attachment 45143
> 
> I don't qualify for the challenge (this us my first post) but I wanted to try the pull through technique. I used a sink strainer and it didn't turn out exactly as I imagined. For some reason, the blue did not thicken as quickly as the other colors so it got a little muddy.


Even though you don't qualify for the challenge, you can still share on the SIGNUP thread. We like to see all attempts! And it will help you get the post count up when you've been a member long enough to join the next challenge - by answering questions about how your technique went, etc. While we don't support fluffy posts to meet the post requirements, we do encourage posts in the spirit of learning and growing as a soapmaker.

Edited to clarify reason to post.


----------



## Regina Green

amd said:


> Even though you don't qualify for the challenge, you can still share on the SIGNUP thread. We like to see all attempts! And it will help you get the post count up when you've been a member long enough to join the next challenge - by answering questions about how your technique went, etc. While we don't support fluffy posts to meet the post requirements, we do encourage posts in the spirit of learning and growing as a soapmaker.
> 
> Edited to clarify reason to post.


Will do, thanks!


----------



## Relle

Not sure what your exchange rate is in NZ, Kiwi, but just did a calculation and it's $541 AUD for the $209US one. It's $136 US postage to Oz   While they might be good, those prices are expensive for us.


----------



## SmockingRN

jcandleattic said:


> Etsy! Bud Heffner - GREAT cutters.


I used it for the first time and it is AWESOME! Worth every penny! Does this make me a “real” soaper?



Relle said:


> Not sure what your exchange rate is in NZ, Kiwi, but just did a calculation and it's $541 AUD for the $209US one. It's $136 US postage to Oz   While they might be good, those prices are expensive for us.


OMG...mine was not nearly that$$$....just a single bar cutter.


----------



## Jersey Girl

SmockingRN said:


> OMG...mine was not nearly that$$$....just a single bar cutter.



The shipping was soooo ridiculous ( half the price of the cutter nearly) but I Love mine so much it was worth it to me.


----------



## tammy sue starks

lloydcreeksoapllc said:


> Having a hard time finding the post button.   Still haven’t found.  Making pine tar soap plus aloe based cp soaps today.


same here



KiwiMoose said:


> Cut my 'seascape' soap just now.  @penelopejane is gonna love those stearic spots (not)!  Luckily I kinda get away with it in this type of soap, with al the white in it anyway.  I used ground orange peel in the 'sand'.
> View attachment 44963
> View attachment 44964


I think it is beautiful

I received half of a 75 lb batch of beef fat and have been chopping it up all day. I'm in full blown whining mode because my shoulder now hurts lol. However the gin and tonic is helping. It would be better if I had a claw foot tub to sink up to my chin in though. My goodness I am going to have so much tallow! I have never made an all tallow bar but the lady down at the computer store wants a dozen bars to cut in half lengthwise so she can sell them as tackle box soap



tammy sue starks said:


> same here


I just found it at the very bottom of the thread I hope this helps


----------



## AliOop

Larkfitz64 said:


> Hi,
> My husband and I are pretty new to soap making and are having the best time!  I would like to make a FO combo using Leather FO, Patchouli FO and Lavender EO in a CP soap batch today.   We will be making 32oz of batter.
> 
> I am aware that none of the three fragrance play nice in CP soap but since Terry and I work in tandem, we are able to work very quickly so have had no issue with using the oils on their own.   Back to my question...I am thinking about using .5oz of Leather, .5oz of Patchouli and .25oz of Lavender in the 32oz.    Since I do not understand Top Notes, etc., I am not sure if this sounds like a nice combination based on the ratios.   Any experience using this scent combination, pros, cons, etc?
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!!
> 
> Lark Fitzgerald
> Larksdesignhouse.com



Sorry for the late reply - wasn't on the forum much for the past month. 

Have you tried EOCalc.com? It's a wonderful free site that helps you blend EOs in skin-safe percentages. You can select which EOs you want to use, and it will suggest blends, or help you create your own.


----------



## Hinata

At work now (I work 7pm to 7:30am) but plan on making an new batch of charcoal soap  when I get home with a "Tonka and Oud" FO from candlescience.  This FO has high vanilla content and the charcoal is dark anyways so decided to form that pair!


----------



## Adobehead

Experiment #11
Well, I heard someone mention oat milk, so I had to make some and it was pretty good in my coffee.  Then I pulled out my smallest mold to try some in a soap recipe.  The big success about this recipe was for the first time, I was able to follow the instructions (ancient post here by Soap Maker Man) and calculate how many ounces of oil would fill the mold. I'm not saying I'm dumb but have never done this before.  It was easy.  The oat milk seems to have gotten a bit lumpy and the finshed soap has a bumpley surface.   This is tallow, olive, coconut and 15% shea butter plus a couple of other things.  And the pink color faded out.  But it smells good.


----------



## Regina Green

tammy sue starks said:


> I think it is beautiful


Love this! Did you use Midas for color?


----------



## Vandam

Have you tried EOCalc.com? It's a wonderful free site that helps you blend EOs in skin-safe percentages. You can select which EOs you want to use, and it will suggest blends, or help you create your own.
Well this is good for hours of killing time, lol! Thanks for this link.


----------



## Adobehead

Vandam said:


> Have you tried EOCalc.com? It's a wonderful free site that helps you blend EOs in skin-safe percentages. You can select which EOs you want to use, and it will suggest blends, or help you create your own.
> Well this is good for hours of killing time, lol! Thanks for this link.


thank you for this tip


----------



## KiwiMoose

Adobehead said:


> Experiment #11
> Well, I heard someone mention oat milk, so I had to make some and it was pretty good in my coffee.  Then I pulled out my smallest mold to try some in a soap recipe.  The big success about this recipe was for the first time, I was able to follow the instructions (ancient post here by Soap Maker Man) and calculate how many ounces of oil would fill the mold. I'm not saying I'm dumb but have never done this before.  It was easy.  The oat milk seems to have gotten a bit lumpy and the finshed soap has a bumpley surface.   This is tallow, olive, coconut and 15% shea butter plus a couple of other things.  And the pink color faded out.  But it smells good.View attachment 45166


**** that's good!  I actually made some porridge out of the soaked and ground oat remains - and that was good too!  Tasted like baby porridge.  Yes - the oat milk always goes lumpy but it seems to 'come out in the wash' so to speak.
ETA:  there's a naughty word up there that's changed to **** when I posted.  I would like to reassure you that it's not a bad swear word - it was just one starting with D and ending with N.  In New Zealand it's just considered a usual everyday word, but maybe in the US it's a real bad one?

Yesterday I made some soap! Woot!  It was a type of Ione swirl.  I've had a discolouring FO sitting in my cupboard for a long time - Alyssum from Nature's Garden.  Apparently it goes dark brown, so I've never used it, even though it smells divine. I had an epiphany after watching one of Ione's videos' and decided to use it in the bottom of this soap that I coloured with activated charcoal.  For the rest of the soap I used Palmarosa, Sweet Orange and a touch of Patchouli EOs.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I’m VERY happy to note that today is my ONE YEAR ANNIVERSARY on the forum!  It‘s been a really fun year of soap making and learning from all of you.  Thank you!


----------



## jcandleattic

Made my challenge soap today, and will be making a smaller one a little later to see which one (if either) I will enter. Did up my soapy dishes, and decided on scents for the next 5 batches I'm going to do throughout the week. That's about it for me.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Mobjack Bay said:


> I’m VERY happy to note that today is my ONE YEAR ANNIVERSARY on the forum!  It‘s been a really fun year of soap making and learning from all of you.  Thank you!


Happy Anniversary Soap Sister!  You know what that means about me don't you? (think the date of your joining)


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Plan B to the rescue after my batter started to get thick for no known reason.





oh @KiwiMoose, apparently I was destined to make you a birthday soap today ^^^


----------



## KiwiMoose

No worries - I made myself one ( and it's yesterday already here)


----------



## Misschief

KiwiMoose said:


> No worries - I made myself one ( and it's yesterday already here)


Was your b'day the 18th?


----------



## KiwiMoose

Misschief said:


> Was your b'day the 18th?


No - the 19th - but it's already the 20the here


----------



## runnerchicki

I tried HP again today using some tips from @linne1gi  (thank you). I used yogurt after the cook and it was more fluid for a lot longer. I even tried two colors and spoon swirled them (tried to anyway). It's cooling down now. I'm trying to use up some of my essential oils and they just don't survive very well when I CP so that was what got me to try HP. I do like that the scent is more true - I hope it sticks around. If it does, I can see myself using this process every once in a while for EO scented soaps.


----------



## msunnerstood

I rebatched my soap scraps and whipped it. waiting to unmold it to see how it works out but I am positive with how fulffy it is, that it will float.


----------



## runnerchicki

Mobjack Bay said:


> I’m VERY happy to note that today is my ONE YEAR ANNIVERSARY on the forum!  It‘s been a really fun year of soap making and learning from all of you.  Thank you!



Happy Anniversary! Mine was 6 days ago and I didn't even realize it.


----------



## msunnerstood

holy carp ive been been here 2 years..


----------



## Misschief

KiwiMoose said:


> No - the 19th - but it's already the 20the here


Belated happy birthday! One of my dear friends here in Kelowna shares a birthday with you and my daughter's was yesterday (the 18th).


----------



## Relle

KiwiMoose said:


> No - the 19th - but it's already the 20the here


Happy Birthday  
Sent you some cake, it's only small, so you won't put on any weight .

I rang a lady who's birthday yesterday the 19th, she was 79.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

runnerchicki said:


> Happy Anniversary! Mine was 6 days ago and I didn't even realize it.


Yay!  Does this mean we’re no longer newbies?


----------



## KiwiMoose

Relle said:


> Happy Birthday
> Sent you some cake, it's only small, so you won't put on any weight .
> 
> I rang a lady who's birthday yesterday the 19th, she was 79.


Not to make you jealous, but look what hubby made me: 


and here’s a picture of some soap so I don’t break the rules and have @Relle chasing after me. Oh wait....


----------



## Hinata

Is that a real cake or a soap cake? your cake totally matches the soap. Its super cute!


----------



## rdc1978

I attempted a rainbow layer soap today.  I TOTALLY messed up the second layer because I didn't wait long enough for the first layer to set....what a bummer.  It's basically going to be a giant layer of purple/blue.  

But, once I got the timing down  the rest of the layers seemed to work out well.  Since I was out of FO and wanted to try the technique I used a different sampler size f/o for each layer.  

Fingers crossed it turned out okay!  It's sitting on a heating pad and under a couple of electric blankets.


----------



## dalewaite48

Had my first Etsy order to of all countrys Israel.  A gal ordered 20 votive candles and so was kindof surprised because shipping to therewas not cheap.  I am wondering if they cannot get that kind of product in there country.


----------



## Adobehead

Experiment #12
I am still messing around with oat milk and am changing the percentage of tallow, this one is 30%.  And since I am switching over in dyeing fabrics from using procion dyes to only natural dyes, like pomegranate skins, it is having a ripple effect on my soaping.  This is colored with Camden Grey's European green clay (before, I have gotten "French" green clay, don't know if there is a difference) and also White clay and a bit of titanium dioxide.  It will be a long time until I am using these soaps, fully cured and will know which formula I like better.  Aesthetics need a little work, I think.
This one is equal arts of Bergamot and Spearmint.  I hope the smell does not fade too much, it is lovely and I used the fragrance calculator med "medium" scent.


----------



## cmzaha

I was just going to make two single oils soap tests but my daughter called and wanted a pumice kitchen soap with BRV. So I made her a small 2 lb batch with Orange EO and BRV with Pumice. Orange cuts oil nicely and that is what she wanted. I also upped the CO to 20% since this is just a hand soap to clean greasy hands. It is happily gelling along with the Almond Oil Soap and the RBO Soap. Just made little batches today.


----------



## Bari b

cmzaha said:


> I was just going to make two single oils soap tests but my daughter called and wanted a pumice kitchen soap with BRV. So I made her a small 2 lb batch with Orange EO and BRV with Pumice. Orange cuts oil nicely and that is what she wanted. I also upped the CO to 20% since this is just a hand soap to clean greasy hands. It is happily gelling along with the Almond Oil Soap and the RBO Soap. Just made little batches today.
> View attachment 45283


Cmzaha, those are beautiful! What type of molds are you using? Do they come apart easily to take the soap out? Just curious...I am using "found" objects for molds still!

Bari



KiwiMoose said:


> Not to make you jealous, but look what hubby made me:
> View attachment 45234
> 
> and here’s a picture of some soap so I don’t break the rules and have @Relle chasing after me. Oh wait....
> View attachment 45235


Holy cow! I want the recipe for the cake! That looks delicious! Your hubby is a keeper! And the soap is beautiful too!

I researched micas and actually placed an order from both Mad Micas and Nurture Soaps! Thanks, Jersey Girl, shunt2011, Noreen Moore, and dibbles for advice and resources!

Can't wait until they get here...already plotting what I am going to do with them!
Bari


----------



## cmzaha

Bari b said:


> Cmzaha, those are beautiful! What type of molds are you using? Do they come apart easily to take the soap out? Just curious...I am using "found" objects for molds still!
> 
> Bari


They are hdpe molds that most do not like because they need to be lined. I do not mind lining my molds and all I use are hdpe. These are my small test molds. They are deceptively called No Line Molds but they need to be lined. Vaseline will work as a release but it is messy. I do sell so I want all soaps uniform sizes, so even when I do test batches in these small molds I can cut my soaps the same size. I for one have just never been fond of silicone molds, but that is just me. These are easy to take apart, wash and sanitize. The soap cutter is not worth the money in my opinion or purchasing with the molds. It is simply useless.
Soap mold two 2 to  3 Lb No Liner Soap Molds Wooden Lids & Cutters Avail. E


----------



## rdc1978

I could not wait, I had to see how my layers turned out.  Better than expected!


----------



## giltc

Made some stuff. Broke some stuff. Wielded chemistry like A RECKLESS AND FRACTAL GOD AGAINST THE 
 TYRANNY OTYRANNY OF ENTROPY. Y’know, Monday night


----------



## Mobjack Bay

KiwiMoose said:


> Not to make you jealous, but look what hubby made me:
> View attachment 45234
> 
> and here’s a picture of some soap so I don’t break the rules and have @Relle chasing after me. Oh wait....
> View attachment 45235


OMG, that cake is amazing!  And, matching soap!  You two were meant to be 



giltc said:


> Made some stuff. Broke some stuff. Wielded chemistry like A RECKLESS AND FRACTAL GOD AGAINST THE TYRANNY OF ENTROPY. Y’know, Monday night.View attachment 45294
> View attachment 45295


Pretty colors.  I look forward to seeing the cut.

I made a second soap for this month’s challenge and I’m thinking about making a third today to try out one last idea.


----------



## Adobehead

with the Almond Oil Soap and the RBO Soap. Just made little batches today.
View attachment 45283

[/QUOTE]
I just bought a couple of molds that look like the ones you are using and one of the reasons I did was so that I wouldn't have to line them with paper any more, like my wood ones.  Was I wrong?  or does it become necessary after time? I haven't used them yet, do you suggest paper from the first batch? One of the reviews of the mold I bought said that the soap came out with "glassy" sides.  The corrosion on your bolts indicates this is not your first batch as does your skill level.

Today I am going to do a 23 oz. batch of my classic formula that I have been using for 20 years and that everyone likes, but will sub tallow for the palm and compare the results.  I make this with Rhassoul clay and Pachouli EO and it has a following.  I want to establish if anyone will notice a substantial difference, it's kind of the acid test.  I meant to do this straight away but have gotten distracted with my 12 other test batches.  

My question to you is about how to increase the "conditioning" factor in the formula.  mine hovers around 49 in all the tests and didn't increase when I raised the shea butter from 5% to 15%.  These soapcalc printouts are great for studying all these factors.  I seem to like 7% SF.  Conditioning stays the same as I move SF up and down.  What do you think?



cmzaha said:


> They are hdpe molds that most do not like because they need to be lined. I do not mind lining my molds and all I use are hdpe.
> Soap mold two 2 to  3 Lb No Liner Soap Molds Wooden Lids & Cutters Avail. E


Oh, I replied before I saw this post.  Hrmph.  Thanks for your reply anyway.


----------



## Noreen Moore

What soapy thing have I done??? Researched the heck out of Aleppo soap! Waiting for payday to order Laurel Berry Fruit oil! 
Just can't figure out where in my house I am to pour this all over the floor? 
(That was a joke!)


----------



## Dawni

@Chris_S I don't get annoyed easily...... Hahaha

Wow I've missed you guys!
How is everyone? 
Thank you for those who have checked in, I appreciate the thought, and I will reply shortly. 

No I have not left the forum over anything lol just had a lot else to deal with..... Grandma is getting worse, for those who know the story... my toddler is hellspawn lmao, my teenager is being the usual pain in my butt... Not getting enough sleep at all.. been sick, thought it was covid, struggling with the lock down.. And the clincher... 

No soapy thing for the last few months


----------



## Zing

Dawni said:


> @Chris_S I don't get annoyed easily...... Hahaha
> 
> Wow I've missed you guys!
> How is everyone?
> Thank you for those who have checked in, I appreciate the thought, and I will reply shortly.
> 
> No I have not left the forum over anything lol just had a lot else to deal with..... Grandma is getting worse, for those who know the story... my toddler is hellspawn lmao, my teenager is being the usual pain in my butt... Not getting enough sleep at all.. been sick, thought it was covid, struggling with the lock down.. And the clincher...
> 
> No soapy thing for the last few months


There she is!!  #SoapingTherapy


----------



## Misschief

Dawni said:


> @Chris_S I don't get annoyed easily...... Hahaha
> 
> Wow I've missed you guys!
> How is everyone?
> Thank you for those who have checked in, I appreciate the thought, and I will reply shortly.
> 
> No I have not left the forum over anything lol just had a lot else to deal with..... Grandma is getting worse, for those who know the story... my toddler is hellspawn lmao, my teenager is being the usual pain in my butt... Not getting enough sleep at all.. been sick, thought it was covid, struggling with the lock down.. And the clincher...
> 
> No soapy thing for the last few months


Good to see your face again, Dawni, even if it's just long enough to let us know you're still ok. Stay well!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I’ve been using Zoom to meet weekly with any graduate students in our program that want to “drop in” to chat about how things are going for them.  They started out sharing their anxiety and worries and talking about missing family in distant states and countries.  In recent weeks they’ve  been sharing some of the projects and art they’re   making to keep occupied. Most of them know that I make soap and asked if I would do a soap making lesson in one of our sessions.  I did it today!   I made a soy wax-based beer soap and a tallow and lard-based citrus poppy soap. Making two different kinds of soap let me talk about very wide range of soaping topics. And, talk I did!  I was on for two hours and had about a dozen students participate total.  It was super fun to talk to them about the science behind the soap making.  I’m tired, but happy to have had the chance to give them something to think about other than the pandemic.


----------



## Hinata

Mobjack Bay said:


> I’ve been using Zoom to meet weekly with any graduate students in our program that want to “drop in” to chat about how things are going for them.  They started out sharing their anxiety and worries and talking about missing family in distant states and countries.  In recent weeks they’ve  been sharing some of the projects and art they’re   making to keep occupied. Most of them know that I make soap and asked if I would do a soap making lesson in one of our sessions.  I did it today!   I made a soy wax-based beer soap and a tallow and lard-based citrus poppy soap. Making two different kinds of soap let me talk about very wide range of soaping topics. And, talk I did!  I was on for two hours and had about a dozen students participate total.  It was super fun to talk to them about the science behind the soap making.  I’m tired, but happy to have had the chance to give them something to think about other than the pandemic.



Wow that is soo lovely. It's like a cooking class almost and you are a chef! lol



cmzaha said:


> I was just going to make two single oils soap tests but my daughter called and wanted a pumice kitchen soap with BRV. So I made her a small 2 lb batch with Orange EO and BRV with Pumice. Orange cuts oil nicely and that is what she wanted. I also upped the CO to 20% since this is just a hand soap to clean greasy hands. It is happily gelling along with the Almond Oil Soap and the RBO Soap. Just made little batches today.
> View attachment 45283


what does BRV stand for?


----------



## Misschief

BRV = Black Raspberry Vanilla


----------



## Hinata

thanks!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Dawni said:


> Grandma is getting worse, for those who know the story... my toddler is hellspawn lmao, my teenager is being the usual pain in my butt... Not getting enough sleep at all.. been sick, thought it was covid, struggling with the lock down.. And the clincher... No soapy thing for the last few months


God bless you, darlin'. You're an amazingly strong woman. I hate to hear you're not on top of your game. An aging grandparent, a toddler and a teenager! AI-YAAAAAH! I can't think of ANY combination worse than that. Just be glad you don't also have a boozer for hubby! That would really take the cake!  I hope things improve for you soon.


----------



## msunnerstood

Just finished my first and only try at this months challenge. Work has been nuts and Ive been sick so time has been short. Not sure yet what the inside holds but some of the lower layers came up the side which i wasnt expecting. fingers cross the patter went through the middle.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

msunnerstood said:


> Just finished my first and only try at this months challenge. Work has been nuts and Ive been sick so time has been short. Not sure yet what the inside holds but some of the lower layers came up the side which i wasnt expecting. fingers cross the patter went through the middle.


I can only imagine... truly.


----------



## msunnerstood

Zany_in_CO said:


> I can only imagine... truly.
> View attachment 45421


It was a challenge fail so I can now post it here. All in all, I like the colors and the design itself, just the netting I used wasnt thick enough to pull through. Here it is


----------



## shunt2011

For the first time in over a year I finally made soap. Made 3 batches that will be for a bridal shower.  Felt good to get back to it after so long. Now the wait.


----------



## KiwiMoose

msunnerstood said:


> It was a challenge fail so I can now post it here. All in all, I like the colors and the design itself, just the netting I used wasnt thick enough to pull through. Here it is
> 
> View attachment 45423


Yes - still very nice and an interesting design - so challenge fail but not soap fail


----------



## Relle

shunt2011 said:


> For the first time in over a year I finally made soap. Made 3 batches that will be for a bridal shower.  Felt good to get back to it after so long. Now the wait.


Like riding a bike, it all comes back quickly. Although I can't ride a bike, I end up in the ditch .


----------



## amd

I haven't made soap in a few weeks, so I was happy to get my challenge soap done. I'm starting to get slightly depressed about world events, all of my shows this summer are starting to get cancelled. I'm hoping to get down to the dungeon again today to make a yogurt Honey soap, and I was thinking an OMH soap, but I think I'm out of buttermilk. I have to get groceries anyways today for the week... And bread flour so I can start my sourdough starter. I've wanted to do it forever, and hubby asked me to now that I "have time" (um honey I don't. I really don't, but you're cute and you do laundry so I'll go down this rabbit hole). I also need to MB vegan oils to get those done. I might do one more CM soap... Wait yeah I'm going to do that today instead of the OMH soap. I mean I still need to buy buttermilk and I will, but this takes the urgency out of getting to the store. 

Sorry for rambling. I was so happy to have 45 minutes to spend on the forum today.


----------



## Zing

Well I personally didn't do this, my wife did and made homemade laundry detergent.  It's in a pickle bucket, so I think we are set for the zombie apocalypse.  I did, however, do the research and print out the recipe.
I also got my new soap savers and put them to use immediately.  Thanks to the tipsters on this forum!  What a difference!
And I'm continuing to research and fine tune my next soap which will be a gardener/mechanic soap.  I got two 'new to me' essential oils, mint and anise, and am anxious to try cotton ball testing new blends.
I tested my litsea/lavender soap.  I'm not a big fan of lavender, but this blend is awesome.

And, really?  NO ONE did any soapy thing yesterday?!  Aren't we all isolating and crafting?  I think it's the first time I had to go all the way to the second page to find this thread!  
Stay safe everyone!  Happy soaping,


----------



## KiwiMoose

Zing said:


> And, really?  NO ONE did any soapy thing yesterday?!  Aren't we all isolating and crafting?  I think it's the first time I had to go all the way to the second page to find this thread!
> Stay safe everyone!  Happy soaping,


I just today was able to pick up some more lye using the 'click and collect' feature now available for all stores - now that we have moved into alert level three.  As my sister says it's just like alert level 4 only with KFC - lol.  Still no going into stores for shopping (except for restricted supermarket access).  And people are now allowed to get fast food ( drive through or delivered only).


----------



## msunnerstood

I made Body Wash yesterday. I guess thats soapy? Ive been playing with different ingredients and tweaking recipes. I think I finally have a good one and now im in the stability and performance testing phase.


----------



## Bari b

I cut my first ITPS soap - a lavender scented one with purple mica (my daughter's choices!). I was really tickled with how it came out!


----------



## Misschief

Zing said:


> And, really?  NO ONE did any soapy thing yesterday?!  Aren't we all isolating and crafting?  I think it's the first time I had to go all the way to the second page to find this thread!
> Stay safe everyone!  Happy soaping,



Since making my challenge soap, I haven't done anything soapy except look at my soap. However, my husband did suggest I make more soap on the day that I was at a low point. I haven't done it yet, though. I've been too busy baking.


----------



## amd

Planning soaps to make sometime this week. I still need to restock the Citronella yogurt and honey soap, and now that gardening season has kicked in I had a run on the mechanic scrub soap so that needs restocked. I'd like to get another OMH soap done, I'm thinking NG's Rosewood and Musk scent will be nice in that, just need to pick out colors and design. I'll also be making a custom order sugar scrub. Maybe tackling some video editing. Anything to distract me from cooking/eating more food...


----------



## KiwiMoose

Decided to grate up some of my charcoal soap ends, and one other dull coloured end. I think I’ll call this ‘dirty snow’. A bit annoyed that one of the FOs seems to have yellowed the batch - it was supposed to be white!


----------



## CatahoulaBubble

Made an ocean themed soap. Everything went sort of ok. It got a little thick at the end as I was adding the colors but I wasn't too worried about it. My only thing is my white soap that I made to add for accent in the middle hardened up like crazy so it probably didn't swirl like I wanted it to. It's probably going to be chunks of white. Oh well it's still soap. What annoys me is that as I was cleaning up, there's the sodium lactate, sitting there mocking me. Yes, I forgot to add it. Argh.


----------



## Adobehead

Experiment #14  
I made another small batch, still testing tallow subbed for palm.  This one has tallow 35%, olive 30%, coconut 20%, shea butter, cocoa butter and castor 5% each.  I used 3 different clays for a 3 color soap but the green clay didn't happen, so it just looks like 2 color, rose and white cosmetic clay.  The essential oil blend is geranium, bergamot, spearmint and a touch of pachouly to hold it together.  So many details to mind.


----------



## Jersey Girl

Adobehead said:


> Experiment #14
> I made another small batch, still testing tallow subbed for palm.  This one has tallow 35%, olive 30%, coconut 20%, shea butter, cocoa butter and castor 5% each.  I used 3 different clays for a 3 color soap but the green clay didn't happen, so it just looks like 2 color, rose and white cosmetic clay.  The essential oil blend is geranium, bergamot, spearmint and a touch of pachouly to hold it together.  So many details to mind.View attachment 45615



Those are lovely. I’m thinking about trying tallow as well. I have lots of Palm and lard but I’m ready for my next experiment too.   Looking forward to hearing what you think.


----------



## Adobehead

Jersey Girl said:


> Those are lovely. I’m thinking about trying tallow as well. I have lots of Palm and lard but I’m ready for my next experiment too.


Looking forward to seeing your results, you are not as I am..... swirl challenged!


----------



## Bari b

Adobehead said:


> Experiment #14
> I made another small batch, still testing tallow subbed for palm.  This one has tallow 35%, olive 30%, coconut 20%, shea butter, cocoa butter and castor 5% each.  I used 3 different clays for a 3 color soap but the green clay didn't happen, so it just looks like 2 color, rose and white cosmetic clay.  The essential oil blend is geranium, bergamot, spearmint and a touch of pachouly to hold it together.  So many details to mind.View attachment 45615


Very beautiful soap, even without the green!


----------



## Adobehead

Bari b said:


> Very beautiful soap, even without the green!


 thank you! I think I will take my 8 pound molds and plant geraniums in them! Small batches are so much more fun. So flexible.


----------



## Adobehead

Jersey Girl said:


> Those are lovely. I’m thinking about trying tallow as well. I have lots of Palm and lard but I’m ready for my next experiment too.   Looking forward to hearing what you think.


The first bars I made are cured now and I am liking them for their creamy lather and they are hard like rocks.  I used 5% superfat in the beginning and I think that my old crackley sensitive celtic skin likes 7% better so have been moving that up a bit on later batches to see if they will be less drying.  I made 100% tallow, 50% plus all the others, 25%.  I think the 35% might be where I settle given that I get the fat free from the butcher (and local, no shipping) and it is white and lovely.  I have had some questions about whether or not the EOs stick with the tallow, that is an expensive factor.  I found that bars that I cannot smell in my soap room (and cry about)  are quite lovely when taken away from there and sniffed later in the kitchen.  I am seeing tiny white spots that I think are the tallow and I might get better at rendering to reduce those.  Loving white soaps, though, have not done those before, I tend toward the rustic look.


----------



## Megan

Today I will be cutting a lavender coconut soap I made last night. Unfortunately, after I poured the second layer in, I realized I forgot to do my charcoal pencil line (which I've been arguing with myself as being stylistically the most important part of the soap!). I think it should still look nice.


----------



## Jersey Girl

Adobehead said:


> The first bars I made are cured now and I am liking them for their creamy lather and they are hard like rocks.  I used 5% superfat in the beginning and I think that my old crackley sensitive celtic skin likes 7% better so have been moving that up a bit on later batches to see if they will be less drying.  I made 100% tallow, 50% plus all the others, 25%.  I think the 35% might be where I settle given that I get the fat free from the butcher (and local, no shipping) and it is white and lovely.  I have had some questions about whether or not the EOs stick with the tallow, that is an expensive factor.  I found that bars that I cannot smell in my soap room (and cry about)  are quite lovely when taken away from there and sniffed later in the kitchen.  I am seeing tiny white spots that I think are the tallow and I might get better at rendering to reduce those.  Loving white soaps, though, have not done those before, I tend toward the rustic look.



Thank you for the feedback. Now I definitely need to get me some tallow. Lol. I do have a butcher locally but I don’t usually shop there and I feel funny asking him about the fat but maybe I’ll send my husband to do my dirty work. Lol. If they are just throwing it away I can’t see the issue but you never know...I could always supply him with soap.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

I'm almost out of shampoo so I'll be making my VEGAN BABY MILD LIQUID BASTILE SOAP (Dr. Bronner's Dupe) Today. I've been having a problem with my KOH. I'm guessing it's old -- lacks oomph. So I shall up the amount X 10% to see if that helps. I'll be using *Carrie Petersen's Glycerin LS Method* with 2 parts glycerin and 1 part water to make the lye solution. It's been a while --


----------



## Adobehead

Jersey Girl said:


> Thank you for the feedback. Now I definitely need to get me some tallow. Lol. I do have a butcher locally but I don’t usually shop there and I feel fumy asking him about the fat but maybe I’ll send my husband to do my dirty work. Lol. If they are just throwing it away I can’t see the issue but you never know...I could always supply him with soap.


I offered one butcher a trade and he trimmed up the sebo (the fat around the kidneys, white, dry and crumbly) for me and gave me a ton in exchange for only one bar of pachouly soap.  If I were you, I would try for something like that. My second butcher didn’t trim it up, dumped some bones on me and I cut my finger trying to separate out the good fat from membranes and embedded glands before  rendering. I am going to try to talk to him about trimming t for me and offer him a few pesos for his trouble.  Sometimes free is not worth it to me.  They put this fat in the trash, you are helping them in a way because they must pay for disposal, so don’t feel bad about it.


----------



## SoapSisters

Jersey Girl said:


> Thank you for the feedback. Now I definitely need to get me some tallow. Lol. I do have a butcher locally but I don’t usually shop there and I feel fumy asking him about the fat but maybe I’ll send my husband to do my dirty work. Lol. If they are just throwing it away I can’t see the issue but you never know...I could always supply him with soap.


That butcher would be getting the better end of the deal!! Your soap is gorgeous!


----------



## StarChild

I got some more colours in the post today and ordered more soap tools.  I like the pull through look.


----------



## cmzaha

Adobehead said:


> I offered one butcher a trade and he trimmed up the sebo (the fat around the kidneys, white, dry and crumbly) for me and gave me a ton in exchange for only one bar of pachouly soap.  If I were you, I would try for something like that. My second butcher didn’t trim it up, dumped some bones on me and I cut my finger trying to separate out the good fat from membranes and embedded glands before  rendering. I am going to try to talk to him about trimming t for me and offer him a few pesos for his trouble.  Sometimes free is not worth it to me.  They put this fat in the trash, you are helping them in a way because they must pay for disposal, so don’t feel bad about it.


You cannot even buy it here, it goes out to rendering plants, and the stores are paid for the trimmings.


----------



## Adobehead

Zany_in_CO said:


> I'm almost out of shampoo so I'll be making my VEGAN BABY MILD LIQUID BASTILE SOAP (Dr. Bronner's Dupe) Today. I've been having a problem with my KOH. I'm guessing it's old -- lacks oomph. So I shall up the amount X 10% to see if that helps. I'll be using *Carrie Petersen's Glycerin LS Method* with 2 parts glycerin and 1 part water to make the lye solution. It's been a while --


How are you able to tell that it lacks oomph?  By looking? and how old is it?  Mine has been on the shelf for quite a long time, at least a couple of years and since I have never used it, I couldn't compare one performance to another.  But I am just about ready to try a liquid soap with no chemicals or syndet.  If I end up with a failed first attempt I will blame it on the KOH!  Thanks for the link you posted, I will read up before I try it.


----------



## KiwiMoose

StarChild said:


> I got some more colours in the post today and ordered more soap tools.  I like the pull through look.


Adorable! Love the colours.


----------



## CatahoulaBubble

Cut my ocean soap, not awful, not great. I do love the colors. Will definitely play more with them.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Adobehead said:


> How are you able to tell that it lacks oomph?  By looking? and how old is it?


Purchased in August 2017. Fresh KOH is quite noisy when added to water. Mine is silent as a lamb. Also, KOH gets quite hot immediately after adding it to water... *180°F / 82°C* or higher. Mine registers *140°F / 60°C*.



Adobehead said:


> I am just about ready to try a liquid soap with no chemicals or syndet.  If I end up with a failed first attempt I will blame it on the KOH!  Thanks for the link you posted, I will read up before I try it.


 Oops... that's an advanced method for experienced LS-ers. Not recommended for beginners due to the high heat of the KOH solution and possible exposure to toxic fumes. 

You might like the *Soaping 101 Liquid Soapmaking Video* better. Read the latest posting starting at post #830. Irish Lass's excellent instructions are easy to follow. 

This is a link to good general info on making LS plus recipes.
*BASIC BEGINNER LIQUID SOAP & TUTORIALS*


----------



## dibbles

msunnerstood said:


> It was a challenge fail so I can now post it here. All in all, I like the colors and the design itself, just the netting I used wasnt thick enough to pull through.


It's still very pretty - I love the colors. I'm assuming it was HP?


----------



## dibbles

KiwiMoose said:


> As my sister says it's just like alert level 4 only with KFC - lol.


----------



## msunnerstood

dibbles said:


> It's still very pretty - I love the colors. I'm assuming it was HP?



Thank you! and Yes, HP. Im always wanting to try the predominantly CP challenges in HP. Im stubborn like that lol


----------



## dibbles

msunnerstood said:


> Thank you! and Yes, HP. Im always wanting to try the predominantly CP challenges in HP. Im stubborn like that lol


I love that you do!


----------



## runnerchicki

I got a new acrylic mold and some new fragrances, but did not feel well enough to make soap today. Maybe this weekend. I really want to try out the new mold.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Cut my ‘Dirty Snow’ soap. Any suggestions on a name for it please?


----------



## msunnerstood

KiwiMoose said:


> Cut my ‘Dirty Snow’ soap. Any suggestions on a name for it please?
> View attachment 45658
> View attachment 45659


"Softly Wicked" The black and pink together


----------



## Dawni

Zany_in_CO said:


> Just be glad you don't also have a boozer for hubby! That would really take the cake!  I hope things improve for you soon.


Thank everyone's gods and goddesses for that lol. Oh. No wait. I thank myself for that nyahaha. 

A soapy thing!!! I organized my supplies.... Gearing towards actually making soap soon.


----------



## Jersey Girl

KiwiMoose said:


> Cut my ‘Dirty Snow’ soap. Any suggestions on a name for it please?
> View attachment 45658
> View attachment 45659



I don’t know about a name but I love the way it turned out!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Jersey Girl said:


> I don’t know about a name but I love the way it turned out!


I'm thinking i might call it 'Blizzard'?


----------



## Jersey Girl

KiwiMoose said:


> I'm thinking i might call it 'Blizzard'?


Actually I like that!  I was trying to think of something it reminded me of and I thought of a quartz countertop and was trying to think of something that sounded nice with “quartz “. Definitely like Blizzard though!  Heres a pic I found that reminded me of the quartz.


----------



## StarChild

KiwiMoose said:


> Adorable! Love the colours.


Thank you, I would to know how do some of you mix the colours to make them super strong? I do gell my soap.


----------



## Zing

KiwiMoose said:


> Cut my ‘Dirty Snow’ soap. Any suggestions on a name for it please?
> View attachment 45658
> View attachment 45659


Peppermint chocolate chip ice cream.  Good job!


----------



## amd

KiwiMoose said:


> I think I’ll call this ‘dirty snow’. A bit annoyed that one of the FOs seems to have yellowed the batch - it was supposed to be white!


What's the scent? I have two (from different companies but they smell identical) that are quite yellow a week or so into the cure, but straightens out to white by the time cure is done. Suggestion for name.... Tuxedo Party in a Blender. (I suck at naming soaps for a reason...)


----------



## mr soap man

Made some basil and black pepper soap


----------



## Zany_in_CO

KiwiMoose said:


> Cut my ‘Dirty Snow’ soap. Any suggestions on a name for it please?
> View attachment 45658
> View attachment 45659


Oops. Black Widow Caught in a Blender.


----------



## KiwiMoose

StarChild said:


> Thank you, I would to know how do some of you mix the colours to make them super strong? I do gell my soap.


I just put more in until I get it that shade I want : )

@msunnerstood, @Jersey Girl, @Zing, @amd, @Zany_in_CO - thank you for your suggestions - some more useful than others .  I was looking at the quartz idea, but i think I've gotten attached to the name 'Blizzard' now.  I was thinking of 'Oreo Blizzard' like at Dairy Queen in the US, but then I figured the fragrance wouldn't match.  I did a combo deal on the FO - BRV 18g ( last of the bottle) with coconut 7g and Lemongrass EO 5g.  I did use coconut cream in the recipe so maybe I could do Berry and Coconut Blizzard?


----------



## Jersey Girl

KiwiMoose said:


> I just put more in until I get it that shade I want : )
> 
> @msunnerstood, @Jersey Girl, @Zing, @amd, @Zany_in_CO - thank you for your suggestions - some more useful than others .  I was looking at the quartz idea, but i think I've gotten attached to the name 'Blizzard' now.  I was thinking of 'Oreo Blizzard' like at Dairy Queen in the US, but then I figured the fragrance wouldn't match.  I did a combo deal on the FO - BRV 18g ( last of the bottle) with coconut 7g and Lemongrass EO 5g.  I did use coconut cream in the recipe so maybe I could do Berry and Coconut Blizzard?



I like that or just Berry Coconut Blizzard. Or Coconut Berry Blizzard. That’s funny because I was actually going to suggest the Dairy Queen blizzard but was pretty sure New Zealand didn’t have those so they wouldn’t get the analogy.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Jersey Girl said:


> I like that or just Berry Coconut Blizzard. Or Coconut Berry Blizzard. That’s funny because I was actually going to suggest the Dairy Queen blizzard but was pretty sure New Zealand didn’t have those so they wouldn’t get the analogy.


I lived in Kentucky for a year. I pretty much lived on Oreo Blizzards!


----------



## rdc1978

I lined a Pringles can and trimmed some loofah!  This will probably all end in tears, but I'm still excited!


----------



## Hinata

KiwiMoose said:


> Cut my ‘Dirty Snow’ soap. Any suggestions on a name for it please?
> View attachment 45658
> View attachment 45659


Was the black rebatched soap flakes or you set aside batter and mixed with charcoal? How did you get pieces? you never cease to amaze me!

Before I went to work I made a carrot soap!  The water portion was half aloe (with a bit of cucumber juice) and the other half was carrot juice-- fiber removed.  Added tumeric as well and a little darker ground coffee exfolianting swirl.  I mistakenly added FO to the small portion set aside for white swirls forgetting that the FO will discolor brown so I know I will lose that contrast, silly me no idea what I was thinking.  

Can't wait to get home and see how they turned out.  Heard carrot is marvelous for skin so this is a facial gentle bar.  Scented with bamboo coconut from CS which was a soft gentle smell.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Hinata said:


> Was the black rebatched soap flakes or you set aside batter and mixed with charcoal? How did you get pieces? you never cease to amaze me!
> 
> Before I went to work I made a carrot soap!  The water portion was half aloe (with a bit of cucumber juice) and the other half was carrot juice-- fiber removed.  Added tumeric as well and a little darker ground coffee exfolianting swirl.  I mistakenly added FO to the small portion set aside for white swirls forgetting that the FO will discolor brown so I know I will lose that contrast, silly me no idea what I was thinking.
> 
> Can't wait to get home and see how they turned out.  Heard carrot is marvelous for skin so this is a facial gentle bar.  Scented with bamboo coconut from CS which was a soft gentle smell.


I had some charcoal soap offcuts and another soap offcut that was grey with a bit of pink.  So I grated them up.
Funny I recently made a carrot and aloe soap too! With cinnamon instead of turmeric.


----------



## KeepItSimpleSoap

I havn't done any soapy things lately. I had some pressing transportation issues that took priority over everything. Now we are well into gardening season. As one of our future homesteading things to do. we are going to plant a small patch of wheat. 
Back to the soap, we still have over 50 bars from the first 6 batches.


----------



## Hinata

KiwiMoose said:


> I had some charcoal soap offcuts and another soap offcut that was grey with a bit of pink.  So I grated them up.
> Funny I recently made a carrot and aloe soap too! With cinnamon instead of turmeric.



OMG yes you did!!  you must've influenced my subconscious!  I happened to have carrot juice in the fridge that I didn't want to waste and I had prepped a bunch of aloe vera (bought 5 leaves!)  with a bit of cucumber in the freezer to make my aloe vera cukes soap!  So it all kinda just happened!


----------



## KDP

KiwiMoose said:


> I just put more in until I get it that shade I want : )
> 
> @msunnerstood, @Jersey Girl, @Zing, @amd, @Zany_in_CO - thank you for your suggestions - some more useful than others .  I was looking at the quartz idea, but i think I've gotten attached to the name 'Blizzard' now.  I was thinking of 'Oreo Blizzard' like at Dairy Queen in the US, but then I figured the fragrance wouldn't match.  I did a combo deal on the FO - BRV 18g ( last of the bottle) with coconut 7g and Lemongrass EO 5g.  I did use coconut cream in the recipe so maybe I could do Berry and Coconut Blizzard?


What is BRV?


----------



## KDP

mr soap man said:


> Made some basil and black pepper soap


I bet that smells nice.


----------



## Adobehead

mr soap man said:


> Made some basil and black pepper soap


How much black pepper can you use?  Just a touch?


----------



## Adobehead

"so maybe I could do Berry and Coconut Blizzard?"

I think it dresses it down to name it after a Snow Queen blizzard.  I like the name Frenesí which includes things like frenzy, fury, wildness. The bar has a sophisiticated look in my eyes because of how clean the contrast is.


----------



## Jersey Girl

KDP said:


> What is BRV?



Black Raspberry Vanilla


----------



## soapgeek

Today I've just made my first batch of soap, solo! I've made soap before with others but never by myself... I followed a 3-oil plain soap recipe, no fragrance/colour, partly to test the process and partly to make a simple soap, hopefully suitable for sensitive skin...
It seemed to take a while to trace, about 15 minutes (I mixed by hand rather than with a blender), but I think that's probably normal - I mixed the oils and lye at around 125°F, 40% POO, 35% PO, 25% CO 76°, SF 5%, lye solution 33%.
I'm going to leave it in its blankey for 48 hours - can't wait til Monday 13:50 to unmould!


----------



## cmzaha

pollyhowarth said:


> Today I've just made my first batch of soap, solo! I've made soap before with others but never by myself... I followed a 3-oil plain soap recipe, no fragrance/colour, partly to test the process and partly to make a simple soap, hopefully suitable for sensitive skin...
> It seemed to take a while to trace, about 15 minutes (I mixed by hand rather than with a blender), but I think that's probably normal - I mixed the oils and lye at around 125°F, 40% POO, 35% PO, 25% CO 76°, SF 5%, lye solution 33%.
> I'm going to leave it in its blankey for 48 hours - can't wait til Monday 13:50 to unmould!


Congratulations on making soap by yourself. I would recommend you check on it before 48 hrs, it could set faster than you think and become too hard to cut with your oil percentages.


----------



## linne1gi

pollyhowarth said:


> Today I've just made my first batch of soap, solo! I've made soap before with others but never by myself... I followed a 3-oil plain soap recipe, no fragrance/colour, partly to test the process and partly to make a simple soap, hopefully suitable for sensitive skin...
> It seemed to take a while to trace, about 15 minutes (I mixed by hand rather than with a blender), but I think that's probably normal - I mixed the oils and lye at around 125°F, 40% POO, 35% PO, 25% CO 76°, SF 5%, lye solution 33%.
> I'm going to leave it in its blankey for 48 hours - can't wait til Monday 13:50 to unmould!


What is POO?  And congratulations - and as cmzaha said, check on it in about 24 hours - that seems long enough to me.


----------



## soapgeek

cmzaha said:


> Congratulations on making soap by yourself. I would recommend you check on it before 48 hrs, it could set faster than you think and become too hard to cut with your oil percentages.


Hi cmzaha, 
Thanks for the tip - I'll check it after 24 hours


----------



## soapgeek

linne1gi said:


> What is POO?  And congratulations - and as cmzaha said, check on it in about 24 hours - that seems long enough to me.


Pomace Olive Oil (poo lol)


----------



## linne1gi

pollyhowarth said:


> Pomace Olive Oil (poo lol)


Aha! Thanks.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I labeled soap today and packed it up to ship off to my son, nephews and friends.  It took most of the day.  I need to come up with a better way, or just stop making so much soap  



KiwiMoose said:


> Cut my ‘Dirty Snow’ soap. Any suggestions on a name for it please?
> View attachment 45658
> View attachment 45659



Following on what was mentioned above, this looks like a confetti version of a "Black Tie Affair" soap to me, NOT dirty snow or ice cream


----------



## msunnerstood

Just poured a one pound test batch of soap with jojoba beads. I know some will melt in the HP batter but I believe an amount didnt. I used white batter and its a pale blue now so some did (Blue beads) Im interested in both the texture and the feeling of the soap when used. The texture and how much of it melted, Ill know tomorrow.


----------



## rdc1978

I finished my first batch of loofah soap in a Pringles can.  

I used a fragrance called crisp apple rose from BB that is supposed to work well in CP soap and I haven't had a problem with their other fragrances behaving poorly, but when I was pouring this one into the mold it had like....clumps in it.  It was weird.

I also learned that given my decision to cut the bottom of the can to fully line the mold it was risky to fill the mold to the top, because the cap in the bottom looks like it's ready to give at any moment. 

I've had problems doing soap designs and swirls at emulsion and all the colors bleeding into each other.  So this time I promised myself I'd wait. 

I SBed to emulsion and set the timer for five minutes.  That batter went from emulsion to medium trace in like five minutes!!! 

Next time I'm honestly going to just sit there and stare at it.


----------



## Hinata

ohh believe you me, I so much as blink and I get soap on a stick....!

I have yet to make proper swirls in my soaps.... but thats bc I don't use FO that behaves half the time


----------



## Louise Taylor

Noooo
I so wanted to make my wine soap today but I just went into my soap room and OH used the last of my lye to unblock the drains. SOB - that is a cry sob and not calling him a SOB although . . . . . .


----------



## soapgeek

So, I posted yesterday that I had just made my very first solo batch... I was going to leave it in the mould for 48 hours, but after some great advice from a couple of SMF members, I decided to unmould after 24... it's a plain, unscented bar, partly to test the process making soap by myself and partly to see if it will work as a sensitive skin recipe for my Dad... It's now unmoulded, cut, and on a rack in a drawer in a cupboard for the next 6 weeks... I'm actually a little bit chuffed with it!   Here are some pics...


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I sent a box of soap over to a friend who opened it this morning.  Her son had a kidney transplant right before the pandemic started and it's been rough on the entire family.  They all like handmade soap, so I sent a good assortment.  One of the soaps I packed for her was a test bar scented with a Freesia FO.  She just called to tell me that Freesia is one of her favorite flowers. Yay!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

rdc1978 said:


> Next time I'm honestly going to just sit there and stare at it.


I know the feeling... been there, done that!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

pollyhowarth said:


> I'm actually a little bit chuffed with it!   Here are some pics...






Well done, Polly! I think your Dad will be very happy with that combo. Good for you for making a note to keep with the soap.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Louise Taylor said:


> SOB - that is a cry sob and not calling him a SOB although . . . . . .


----------



## tspin

Zing said:


> Peppermint chocolate chip ice cream.  Good job!


Mardi Gras


----------



## soapgeek

Zany_in_CO said:


> View attachment 45728
> 
> Well done, Polly! I think your Dad will be very happy with that combo. Good for you for making a note to keep with the soap.


Thanks Zany


----------



## rdc1978

Finally pulled the trigger on a single wire soap cutter.  I bought if off Amazon for about $90 and the reviews are pretty good.  

The shipping is free and so it puts the price in the ballpark of the less expensive ones on Etsy.  

And....it'll be here in like a week!  Fingers crossed, I hope it's good.  I'm gonna make so many professional cuts to my very unprofessional looking soap!!!


----------



## linne1gi

pollyhowarth said:


> So, I posted yesterday that I had just made my very first solo batch... I was going to leave it in the mould for 48 hours, but after some great advice from a couple of SMF members, I decided to unmould after 24... it's a plain, unscented bar, partly to test the process making soap by myself and partly to see if it will work as a sensitive skin recipe for my Dad... It's now unmoulded, cut, and on a rack in a drawer in a cupboard for the next 6 weeks... I'm actually a little bit chuffed with it!   Here are some pics...


I would place something between the soap and the metal bars - soap and metals do not mix well.  I place a thin tea towel over my metal racks (and they are painted metal, not bare metal as your racks appear).  But you could use most anything light - even a few paper towels.


----------



## msunnerstood

pollyhowarth said:


> So, I posted yesterday that I had just made my very first solo batch... I was going to leave it in the mould for 48 hours, but after some great advice from a couple of SMF members, I decided to unmould after 24... it's a plain, unscented bar, partly to test the process making soap by myself and partly to see if it will work as a sensitive skin recipe for my Dad... It's now unmoulded, cut, and on a rack in a drawer in a cupboard for the next 6 weeks... I'm actually a little bit chuffed with it!   Here are some pics...



Soap looks very creamy. Nice job! Ditto on the wire racks, get some cardboard under it or you'll start seeing discoloration on your soaps from the metal


----------



## msunnerstood

Ok so here are my results with the jojoba beads. the inside ones melted but it created a cool marbled design. The blue is brighter than it appears in the photos.





Now just have to wait till after the cure to see how the added Jojoba beads affects the soap.


----------



## linne1gi

msunnerstood said:


> Ok so here are my results with the jojoba beads. the inside ones melted but it created a cool marbled design. The blue is brighter than it appears in the photos.
> 
> View attachment 45738
> View attachment 45739
> 
> 
> Now just have to wait till after the cure to see how the added Jojoba beads affects the soap.


I have questions!  Is this hot process or cold process soap?  And if it is HP, when did you add the jojoba beads?  Was the soap pretty hot still?  Did you add anything else after the cook?


----------



## msunnerstood

linne1gi said:


> I have questions!  Is this hot process or cold process soap?  And if it is HP, when did you add the jojoba beads?  Was the soap pretty hot still?  Did you add anything else after the cook?


It's HP and I added the jojoba beads right before I put it in the mold. I did not use any other additives or swirl it at all I just stirred in the jojoba beads and molded it. I did sprinkle the top with jojoba beads and a little bit of glitter.

I would guess the soap was around 170. I so pretty hot but I had to wait till it was cool enough to add the fragrance and after the fragrance was stirred in I added the jojoba beads


----------



## linne1gi

msunnerstood said:


> It's HP and I added the jojoba beads right before I put it in the mold. I did not use any other additives or swirl it at all I just stirred in the jojoba beads and molded it. I did sprinkle the top with jojoba beads and a little bit of glitter.
> 
> I would guess the soap was around 170. I so pretty hot but I had to wait till it was cool enough to add the fragrance and after the fragrance was stirred in I added the jojoba beads


Usually after the cook, I add my extra super fat along with some yogurt or milk, sugar syrup, apple cider vinegar and the fragrance.  Don't you add any extra super fat?


----------



## msunnerstood

linne1gi said:


> Usually after the cook, I add my extra super fat along with some yogurt or milk, sugar syrup, apple cider vinegar and the fragrance.  Don't you add any extra super fat?



I figure in the superfat at the beginning.  I usually use simple syrup with my colorants and sometimes coconut milk or yogurt but this time I was specifically testing the jojoba beads so I didnt want anything else added besides fragrance. I used Blue Volcano for the FO and it is soooo my new favorite. Just ordered a bigger bottle.


----------



## linne1gi

msunnerstood said:


> I figure in the superfat at the beginning.  I usually use simple syrup with my colorants and sometimes coconut milk or yogurt but this time I was specifically testing the jojoba beads so I didnt want anything else added besides fragrance. I used Blue Volcano for the FO and it is soooo my new favorite. Just ordered a bigger bottle.


I'd love to hear how you like the soap.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

msunnerstood said:


> Ok so here are my results with the jojoba beads. the inside ones melted but it created a cool marbled design. The blue is brighter than it appears in the photos.
> 
> View attachment 45738
> View attachment 45739
> 
> 
> Now just have to wait till after the cure to see how the added Jojoba beads affects the soap.


very pretty!


----------



## Jersey Girl

Today I wasted no time and made an attempt at the striped part of the May challenge soap.  Cant wait til tomorrow to unmold it!


----------



## elurah

Made a spin swirl soap scented with Dark Patchouli (below). I made another soap with Sweet Cakes' Fall Foliage FO which smells amazing (think fig leaf, amber, violet). I went a little bit more bold on the color pallete for that one so we will see how it comes out.


----------



## linne1gi

elurah said:


> Made a spin swirl soap scented with Dark Patchouli (below). I made another soap with Sweet Cakes' Fall Foliage FO which smells amazing (think fig leaf, amber, violet). I went a little bit more bold on the color pallete for that one so we will see how it comes out.
> 
> View attachment 45753


That spin swirl soap is beautiful.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

elurah said:


> Made a spin swirl soap scented with Dark Patchouli (below).


WOWSER! VERY sexy ! I'll take three!!!


----------



## Kafayat Adebowale oyeniyi

_it looks beautiful..great job_


msunnerstood said:


> Ok so here are my results with the jojoba beads. the inside ones melted but it created a cool marbled design. The blue is brighter than it appears in the photos.
> 
> View attachment 45738
> View attachment 45739
> 
> 
> Now just have to wait till after the cure to see how the added Jojoba beads affects the soap.


----------



## Jersey Girl

Kafayat Adebowale oyeniyi said:


> _it looks beautiful..great job_



Very pretty. Definitely looks like marble!


----------



## Jersey Girl

Up early this am again...unmolded one of yesterday’s soaps. A confetti soap that I made from one of last months challenge soaps. I had scened the original soap with peppermint so I added some more peppermint and a small amount of patchouli so I’m calling it Peppermint Patch!  Smells soooo good!


----------



## Zing

rdc1978 said:


> Finally pulled the trigger on a single wire soap cutter.  I bought if off Amazon for about $90 and the reviews are pretty good.
> 
> The shipping is free and so it puts the price in the ballpark of the less expensive ones on Etsy.
> 
> And....it'll be here in like a week!  Fingers crossed, I hope it's good.  I'm gonna make so many professional cuts to my very unprofessional looking soap!!!


If you don't mind, could you post a link?  I too am looking for a single wire cutter and have looked all over online -- but the shipping costs are too much for my budget.  Thanks,


----------



## rdc1978

Zing said:


> If you don't mind, could you post a link?  I too am looking for a single wire cutter and have looked all over online -- but the shipping costs are too much for my budget.  Thanks,


Sure!



			https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07PHZKC6D?ref=ppx_pt2_mob_b_prod_image


----------



## Dumfrey

Nothing soapy for me in the last few weeks, just lurking on the forums during breaks from work and planning my next soapy caper.


----------



## Arimara

I tested a now 3 month old salt bar. It felt nice and had a much better lather than 6 weeks ago.


----------



## amd

I haven't done anything soapy since I made the April challenge soap. Mostly because my soap dungeon is currently in shambles as I'm replacing the rickety plastic card table I was using with an actual cabinet countertop. I'll have 2 feet less work space, but at least it will be at a better working height and not wobble when I mix/pour soap. Plus storage space underneath it will fit the microwave, so really... I'll have the same amount of work space in the end... But once everything is put back together I'll be working on sugar scrubs. I guess everyone decided to come out of shelter in place with well exfoliated skin because I'm completely out and have people patiently waiting for more.

[rambly off topic commentary...] I was hoping to have new flooring put in the soap dungeon too, but that's onhold because the two big shows I was doing in June and July have been cancelled, and the hubby plans to move me to a bigger room when the next kid moves out so he can take over my current space for his beer brewing. I'm ok waiting for flooring if that's the case, lol.

Anyways... on the planned agenda... sugar scrubs, restocking citronella soap, a few custom orders (mostly B&B, soap orders for Christmas will start coming next month), and maybe a couple OMH soaps if I can figure out designs that work with the soap (they move fast for me because milk, honey and stearic acid, so not much play time usually). Although I'm feeling itchy to make some soap dough and do some fun soaps... I need to quit my FT job so I can play more.


----------



## Arimara

I just planned a coffee-ish soap that should be fine for my face. I might want some goat milk for it though.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I got a "high 5" today on a soap made with soy wax, shea, 30% RBO and some other liquid oils. That's the most RBO I've used to date.  It had to outcompete at least a dozen other test bars in the shower, which is saying a lot because I've been tweaking my recipes for a year now.


----------



## Jersey Girl

Mobjack Bay said:


> I got a "high 5" today on a soap made with soy wax, shea, 30% RBO and some other liquid oils. That's the most RBO I've used to date.  It had to outcompete at least a dozen other test bars in the shower, which is saying a lot because I've been tweaking my recipes for a year now.



Ive had my finger on the soy wax button for a while now. I really want to try it.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Jersey Girl said:


> Ive had my finger on the soy wax button for a while now. I really want to try it.


I fretted for months about working at the higher temperature required when using soy wax, but haven't had any issues, except ash.  I use soy wax at 20-30% of the recipe.  i tried one batch @ 40%, but my EO blend accelerated like crazy -  a true soap on a stick disaster!


----------



## Jersey Girl

Mobjack Bay said:


> I fretted for months about working at the higher temperature required when using soy wax, but haven't had any issues, except ash.  I use soy wax at 20-30% of the recipe.  i tried one batch @ 40%, but my EO blend accelerated like crazy -  a true soap on a stick disaster!



That has been my hesitation as well, but I think I’m going to get over that and order some!  Have heard so many positive results using it.


----------



## Adobehead

Well, since I have completed 14 tallow experiments and I am really liking the soaps, I figured it was time to get over my aversion to lard in soaps, so I bought some for the next series of experiments.  

At 29 pesos per 500 gms, that translates to about $1.50 per pound US or 10 cents an ounce, it costs the same as the olive oil I get locally, so no cost benefit.  

The lather I got in the shower yesterday from a tallow/OO/CO/5% castor bar was insane, I love lather. It was a bubble party and was the only one I lost the print out of the soapcalc page, so not sure what percentages I put in it.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Mobjack Bay said:


> a true soap on a stick disaster!


TIP: When my soap starts to seize up, I set the timer and walk away for 5 minutes. When I return, the batch is going into gel, it's very warm and easy to stir (for one full minute) and pour into the mold.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Zany_in_CO said:


> TIP: When my soap starts to seize up, I set the timer and walk away for 5 minutes. When I return, the batch is going into gel, it's very warm and easy to stir (for one full minute) and pour into the mold.


Thanks, I forgot that tip!  I was planning a multi color pull through design with a new recipe (higher soy wax percentage) and a new EO blend (getting overconfident...) but forgot about ylang ylang accelerating.  I managed to get most of the soap into a mold, but one of the splits got hard immediately and I just pushed it aside and forgot about it.  It was such a great idea (in my head and IMHO).  I was going to call it Persian Market, or something like that. I'm saving it for confetti soap!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Mobjack Bay said:


> forgot about ylang ylang accelerating.  I managed to get most of the soap into a mold, but one of the splits got hard immediately


----------



## Ladka

I ordered 2 kg of beef tallow at my butcher's. Now that the rules for lockdown have been released a bit I can cross the boundaries between municipalities territory  and go buy it.
And I learned something new:  like there are two types of pig lard there are also two types of tallow: leaf tallow from the visceral fat and the hard fat from the back of the animal. He's going to provide the hard fat. 
I'm after a recipe for a soap with good logevity for my five grandsons. I will also try to increase bubbling.


----------



## Zing

rdc1978 said:


> Sure!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07PHZKC6D?ref=ppx_pt2_mob_b_prod_image


I just ordered my soap cutter too!  Thanks a bunch,


----------



## rdc1978

Zing said:


> I just ordered my soap cutter too!  Thanks a bunch,


Hooray!  Cutter buddies!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I collected the fat from some very chubby chickens the neighbor gave me for stewing, cleaned it and made my first chicken fat soap.  The fat was very yellow and the uncolored batter in the bowl looks even yellower due to the honey and maybe the goat milk I added.  The green batter is what happened when I added some leftover indigo dispersed in oil.  Isn't that a pretty color!?  I don't expect it to stay green, but tomorrow will tell.


----------



## Ladka

Mobjack Bay said:


> ...The green batter is what happened when I added some leftover indigo dispersed in oil.  Isn't that a pretty color!?  I don't expect it to stay green, but tomorrow will tell.


Indigo is not supposed to fade so if chicken fat looses its yellow you may get a more blue soap. Will be interesting to follow - please take photos and post your observations.



Mobjack Bay said:


> I collected the fat from some very chubby chickens the neighbor gave me for stewing, cleaned it and made my first chicken fat soap.


How much chicken fat did you use? I used about a third and added almost two thirds of beef tallow for better hardness and longevity.  
I expect to be able to get more chicken fat and am collecting more info on its  properties in soap.


----------



## shunt2011

I've got the oils and lye ready for 6 batches of soap after work today.  Decided I needed to get back on the horse and get my stock back up since I'm almost out of soap....yikes....never said that in 9 or more years now.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Ladka said:


> Indigo is not supposed to fade so if chicken fat looses its yellow you may get a more blue soap. Will be interesting to follow - please take photos and post your observations.
> 
> How much chicken fat did you use? I used about a third and added almost two thirds of beef tallow for better hardness and longevity.
> I expect to be able to get more chicken fat and am collecting more info on its  properties in soap.


My recipe: chicken fat 40%, beef tallow 25%, CO 20%, OO 10%, grapeseed oil 5%; which gave me stearic + palmitic 30%, oleic 34%, Linoleic 14% and lauric + myristic 16%.  That's a little higher on the cleansing than I usually go, but I'm planning to give my neighbor some soap and she has 2 teenage boys.

The soap is still quite green this morning.  Will post photos later today when I take it out of the mold.


----------



## Jersey Girl

shunt2011 said:


> I've got the oils and lye ready for 6 batches of soap after work today.  Decided I needed to get back on the horse and get my stock back up since I'm almost out of soap....yikes....never said that in 9 or more years now.



Almost out of soap!


----------



## shunt2011

Been on sabbatical for the last year.....life got in the way.  But I'm back to it.


----------



## ShirleyHailstock

Jersey Girl said:


> Almost out of soap!


Under the heading of There are no Stupid Questions: How do you do more than one batch of soap in a single session? Do you finish one, clean the equipment and do a second, then repeat for a third, etc.? Newbie here, never considered doing more than one per day/night.


----------



## amd

ShirleyHailstock said:


> Under the heading of There are no Stupid Questions: How do you do more than one batch of soap in a single session? Do you finish one, clean the equipment and do a second, then repeat for a third, etc.?


I think all of us have different ways - keep in mind that most of us doing multiple batches in a day are selling. I multiples of mixing containers, spatulas, small containers for separate colors, and molds. Usually the only thing I need to clean on soap binge is my stick blender. Depending on batch size and the recipe, if it is a recipe that plays well and both soaps are simple, I will mix up the full batter that I need for however many batches I'm making, mix that up to emulsion, separate the weight for each batch, then it's simple enough to add scent, color and pour in the mold. I only do this with my super simple soaps that have a good recipe that I only want to pour a small batch for.

Last night my soap dungeon was finally put together so I could work in it. So daughter came and helped me make a foaming sugar scrub and a custom emulsified sugar scrub.


----------



## ShirleyHailstock

amd said:


> I think all of us have different ways - keep in mind that most of us doing multiple batches in a day are selling. I multiples of mixing containers, spatulas, small containers for separate colors, and molds. Usually the only thing I need to clean on soap binge is my stick blender. Depending on batch size and the recipe, if it is a recipe that plays well and both soaps are simple, I will mix up the full batter that I need for however many batches I'm making, mix that up to emulsion, separate the weight for each batch, then it's simple enough to add scent, color and pour in the mold. I only do this with my super simple soaps that have a good recipe that I only want to pour a small batch for.
> 
> Last night my soap dungeon was finally put together so I could work in it. So daughter came and helped me make a foaming sugar scrub and a custom emulsified sugar scrub.


Thank you.


----------



## Adobehead

Ladka said:


> I ordered 2 kg of beef tallow at my butcher's.


Have you rendered before?  I know you are an experienced soaper..... but I learned a few things the last time it did it about the size of the pot and whether ot not to cover it.  Lesson learned while on my knees cleaning up when it all climbed out of the pot onto the floor.  After I cleaned, I left the lid ajar so it wouldn't happen again and guess what?  It happened!  Today I am at it again, in a much bigger pot with a big plastic bag under my cooker and will remove the lid as soon as it boils, it takes a while here because of the altitude.  

Good luck and can you tell me about the two types of lard?  I didn't know that!


----------



## ravenscents

I attempted to make a pumice soap in a river stone mold. I used AC to make the base gray and did a pot swirl with black and a goldish mica. I'm really pleased with the wet look.
I used 100% CO and 20% superfat. I want a hard cleansing bar. 

Super excited for the unmolding


----------



## Ladka

Adobehead said:


> Have you rendered before?


Yes, I've rendered both lard and tallow before.
I don't intend to process the entire mass in one go but split it in two portions. I'll probably render one immediately and freeze the other to process at a later time.
Thank you for the warning and sharing your unpleasant experience. 
I'd heard of two types of pig lard long ago and also knew it had been used for pastry although we never used it in our kitchen (preferring margarine and butter and oil).
Leaf lard is obtainet from  the visceral, or soft, fat from around the kidneys and loin of the pig, and  "common" lard (also called back lard or just lard) from other parts of the pig. Leaf lard is considered the highest grade of lard. In my soaping experiments leaf lard gave even a whiter soap than common lard.
The other day when I spoke to my butcher he surprised me with the question whether I was after leaf tallow - and I did not even know the same distinction applies also for beef fats. Anyway, he does not offer leaf tallow at the moment and I'll get the ordinary tallow for my soaping.


----------



## shunt2011

Got all 6 batches of soap done last night.  Feeling accomplished.   Now waiting to cut them after work today.


----------



## ravenscents

ravenscents said:


> I attempted to make a pumice soap in a river stone mold. I used AC to make the base gray and did a pot swirl with black and a goldish mica. I'm really pleased with the wet look.
> I used 100% CO and 20% superfat. I want a hard cleansing bar.
> 
> Super excited for the unmolding




Not cleaned up yet, but I'm pleased with the result.


----------



## Bari b

ravenscents said:


> Not cleaned up yet, but I'm pleased with the result.
> 
> View attachment 45855


Very nice and very realistic looking!!! You should be pleased!


----------



## amd

shunt2011 said:


> Got all 6 batches of soap done last night. Feeling accomplished. Now waiting to cut them after work today.


I love seeing your soaps - i can't wait!

I made another batch of sugar scrub last night. I need to make a run to get sugar and avo oil to finish my other planned batches. I need to make a facial scrub and a foot scrub yet, and solid perfumes, then my B&B should be fully stocked and I can get back to making soap before it gets too hot in the soap dungeon.


----------



## cmzaha

ShirleyHailstock said:


> Under the heading of There are no Stupid Questions: How do you do more than one batch of soap in a single session? Do you finish one, clean the equipment and do a second, then repeat for a third, etc.? Newbie here, never considered doing more than one per day/night.


Not Shunt, but I know how I make multiple batches, up to 7. I also have 7-10 buckets of oils ready to go ahead of time so I can soap as many molds as I have lined. I do clean all my soaping utensils between each batch including washing the buckets. I am that way with cooking also. My dishes are washed as I cooked since I hate dirty dishes in my way. It is just the way I do it and it works for me. 

This past year I have also been where Shunt is and have had to play catch up. Now with this stupid shut down, I do not even know if my markets will come back. :-(


----------



## shunt2011

amd said:


> I love seeing your soaps - i can't wait!
> 
> I made another batch of sugar scrub last night. I need to make a run to get sugar and avo oil to finish my other planned batches. I need to make a facial scrub and a foot scrub yet, and solid perfumes, then my B&B should be fully stocked and I can get back to making soap before it gets too hot in the soap dungeon.



I had some technical difficulties for sure.   An FO I've used with no issue actually riced on me and would not stay together.  So, we'll see.   I feel so out of practice....LOL   You're a busy girl.   I'm struggling to get the motivation.   I need to make scrubs, lip balm, perfume and bath bombs.   I figure if I make 6-9 batches at a time over 3-5 days I'll have my stock back to somewhat normal.


----------



## msunnerstood

I picked dandelions to infuse into some oil for my yearly batch of dandelion soap. 

I also got my jumbo bottle of blue volcano fragrance oil in. I had made a test batch with just my 1oz bottle and I absolutely loved the fragrance and its strong so I think it will stick well so I went back and ordered a bigger bottle


----------



## Zany_in_CO

ravenscents said:


> Not cleaned up yet, but I'm pleased with the result.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

@ravenscents They look terrific!


----------



## msunnerstood

Just finished two batches of honeysuckle jasmine soap. I normally make a loaf every 6 months for a different customer but her room mate saw and smelled them and wanted 18 bars of her own. Good think I bought a big bottle of the FO. She's "Borrowed" a bar of my normal customers soap because she knows she needs to wait for them to cure.

Also have the dandelions washed and spread out drying to start to infuse them tomorrow.


----------



## msunnerstood

ravenscents said:


> Not cleaned up yet, but I'm pleased with the result.
> 
> View attachment 45855


 Beautiful!


----------



## Megan

Last night I made soap using the white tea fragrance oil that I've been putting off using because I'm not super fond of the smell. It did not behave well, accelerated, turned the batter bright yellow (back to normal today, but it was a shock when mixing in as the fragrance itself was clear). I tried a ghost swirl with a mica oil swirl so we will see how that turns out today when I cut...I had to swirl with a spoon it was so thick, and the layers themselves were of different thicknesses. I really hope I don't have a bunch of air bubbles from trying to swirl set batter with med trace batter.


----------



## amd

Hoping to finish painting my basement and get back into my soap dungeon for the weekend. I have the itch to make a bunch of stuff. Most of which I have already said weeks ago on this thread that I needed to make. ahem. I'll let you know on Monday how this goes. But basically it looks like: Sugar scrubs, solid perfume, masterbatching oil, and 8 batches of soap.


----------



## Misschief

I decided to make some soap yesterday so I made a batch of Zany's No Slime Castile, no colour but scented with Dark Fruit from Candora. I poured half of it into molds specifically for children. I'll post photos when they're out of the molds.


----------



## SPowers

I joined about a week ago and stated that I hadn't yet made my first batch of soap (I've been collecting supplies since last fall)!  Well today I took the plunge and made my first batch.  Other than timing, all went as I expected... I mixed my lye/water last which delayed the process (obviously) but better that than the other way around.  It's a fairly basic recipe with no colorants but I did put some tea tree, orange and lemon essential oils in it.  I also decorated the top with some pea petals I bought.  
I can't wait til tomorrow to see the final result... if successful, I fear a monster will have been created!  Either way I will post pictures.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Megan said:


> Last night I made soap using the white tea fragrance oil that I've been putting off using because I'm not super fond of the smell. It did not behave well, accelerated, turned the batter bright yellow (back to normal today, but it was a shock when mixing in as the fragrance itself was clear). I tried a ghost swirl with a mica oil swirl so we will see how that turns out today when I cut...I had to swirl with a spoon it was so thick, and the layers themselves were of different thicknesses. I really hope I don't have a bunch of air bubbles from trying to swirl set batter with med trace batter.


Oh no!  I LOVE white tea fragrance and have had no problem with it doing anything naughty. I get the one from Candle Science if that helps?


----------



## SPowers

SPowers said:


> I joined about a week ago and stated that I hadn't yet made my first batch of soap (I've been collecting supplies since last fall)!  Well today I took the plunge and made my first batch.  Other than timing, all went as I expected... I mixed my lye/water last which delayed the process (obviously) but better that than the other way around.  It's a fairly basic recipe with no colorants but I did put some tea tree, orange and lemon essential oils in it.  I also decorated the top with some pea petals I bought.
> I can't wait til tomorrow to see the final result... if successful, I fear a monster will have been created!  Either way I will post pictures.



So I unveiled the soap today. I learned a couple things right off the start - the soap recipe was for a 1 lb loaf but the loaf pan I used was 2 lbs capacity - therefore the bars aren't very deep. I'm not sure how they are supposed to feel... these seem somewhat soft but I had no trouble cutting them so I'm guessing they harden as they cure. This is Tea Tree scented but I added some orange and lemon to cut the strong scent but I don't really smell much of anything... it smells like soap! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Some pics are attached. All comments are welcome! Thanks


----------



## SudsyJurn

Spent most of yesterday making soap and at the end I decided to try a swirl technique, so I mixed up another batch and this was the outcome.  First attempt at any type of swirl and I adore the look of the Taiwan swirl so that's what I went with. Spirulina, Turmeric, and activated charcoal for colors. I didn't get quite as many peaks as I wanted but happy with it nonetheless.


----------



## SPowers

Very pretty!  Next attempt will be 2 color and a swirl of some kind.

Do some of the designs actually have names and specific techniques for doing them?


----------



## Zany_in_CO

SPowers said:


> Do some of the designs actually have names and specific techniques for doing them?


  Yes, they do. Most have been covered in the monthly "Challenge" on SMF. If you go to the Lye Based Soap Forum and search for the Challenge for each month you can see different swirls by name each month. You have to be a member for 1 month (I think) to participate. 

Here's the one for this past April:
*Strainer Pour/Pull Through Technique*


----------



## SPowers

Thank you so much!


----------



## SudsyJurn

SPowers said:


> Very pretty!  Next attempt will be 2 color and a swirl of some kind.
> 
> Do some of the designs actually have names and specific techniques for doing them?



Thank you!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

SPowers said:


> Thank you so much!


You're very welcome... I think... I'm always happy to enable another soaper. It's what I do best! haha.


----------



## SPowers

Zany_in_CO said:


> You're very welcome... I think... I'm always happy to enable another soaper. It's what I do best! haha.



I know what you mean... I'm an enabler too!


----------



## earlene

SPowers said:


> Do some of the designs actually have names and specific techniques for doing them?





Zany_in_CO said:


> Yes, they do. Most have been covered in the monthly "Challenge" on SMF. If you go to the Lye Based Soap Forum and search for the Challenge for each month you can see different swirls by name each month. You have to be a member for 1 month (I think) to participate.
> 
> Here's the one for this past April:
> *Strainer Pour/Pull Through Technique*



This is the link to a thread that has all the links to all the Challenges over the years at SMF:





						SMF Soap Challenges  ... across the years
					

Our SMF soapmaking challenges have been running for over three years.  As always, they are hosted by members of this forum and the contestants receive no prize for their winning entries ... except, perhaps, for the adulation of their peers.  This is a look back, across history, at the...




					www.soapmakingforum.com
				



We (the challenge hostesses) try to keep it up-to-date and current on a regular basis.

If you save it as a watched thread, you may never have to use search again to find the older Challenge threads.  I have it save on my browser's toolbar, because I was always referring back to it for one reason or another.


----------



## Zing

I made soap today IN MY KITCHEN with a COUNTER and a STOVE and EVERYTHING!  For those of you following my personal drama, we bought a house with no kitchen and moved in Halloween.  _And_ we've had four COVID-19 refugees (i.e. college students and kids who've lost their jobs) move in to this house. Now, our kitchen is 90% finished and it's so beautiful that I spread newspapers 100 pages thick everywhere.
I made a gardener/mechanic soap.  The liquid was brewed coffee and I also used red palm oil so, peeee-eww what a scent sensation!  I'll skip all the borax drama which you can find in another thread How much borax in cold process soap? but this will truly be an experiment.  Must. Wait. Six. Weeks...and let go of my perfectionism.  Despite the odor, the red palm oil and brewed coffee made a lovely color.  My wife wanted to eat it because it looked like caramel.  
The other experimental part was half of the loaf was 2 teaspoons of exfoliants, and the other half was 2 tablespoons of exfoliants.  I only had coffee grounds and poppy seeds in the house.  It is scented with rosemary, litsea cubeba, bergamot, and basil essential oils -- with thanks to my homies' suggestions in the Aromatherapy/Herbs/Essential Oils forum.

I also observed that soaping in gloves and my bandana/scarf is now more like my daily wear instead of my once-in-awhile soaping wardrobe.


----------



## Adobehead

I got a small batch of lard soap made, this was my first time with lard.  
I used titanium dioxide and zinc, equal amounts, to whiten it. Also, I added powdered moringa leaf, which I cannot bear to eat anyway.  The soap is a pretty bright green.  
This is the first time I cannot unmold and cut the next morning, the soap is "gooshy", I will look at it again tomorrow.  
I don't think this lard was the best quality.  It smelled like it had already been to the barbeque.  It was 50% lard, 45% olive and 5% castor.
I do not have high hopes for this soap, except as a learning tool.


----------



## Adobehead

Zing said:


> I made soap today IN MY KITCHEN with a COUNTER and a STOVE and EVERYTHING!
> 
> I also observed that soaping in gloves and my bandana/scarf is now more like my daily wear instead of my once-in-awhile soaping wardrobe.



Congratulations!  You have been very patient and diligent!  
I'm sure it was worth the wait. : )
And yes, we all look like the Lone Ranger, don't we? Banditos.


----------



## laurad75

FlybyStardancer said:


> So I'm just wondering what stages everyone's at.  I'm a curious little cat, I am.
> 
> For myself, I'm waiting for my most recent batch of bar soap to firm up (trying to give it 24 hours before I even touch it, since the soapcalc numbers put it just shy of the 'ideal' hardness range). In addition I fiddled around with the liquid soap I made yesterday (a good chunk of it didn't dissolved, and I was seeing if that was because there wasn't enough water to dilute it all... sure enough that was the problem so it was diluted and added to the bottle holding the rest of it).
> 
> And right now I have a tea going that will eventually be strained and frozen, to be used when I make my shampoo bar. Still need to get to my aunt's to pick her citrus trees... But at least I can have the liquid ready to go! I measured out 1/2 oz of dried marshmallow root, 1 1/2 cups water (both weighed to the gram), and then for kicks I tossed in one bag each of Bigelow's Chammomile Lemon and I Love Lemon teas. I'm going to be infusing both chamomile and lemon into the oils, and needed to use the teas anyways (and I don't drink tea). Win-win, right? I might not need all of the tea for the shampoo bar (I'll only be using about 500g oils after all), but at least I'll have it done.


wow, you have been busy, I had to remake a batch of strawberry soap that went horribly wrong the other day, it made me nervous to unmold it but I have renewed faith in myself lol. my husband has time to kill right now, so he's building me my website as we speak.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Zing said:


> My wife wanted to eat it because it looked like caramel.


----------



## amd

Zero for soapmaking this weekend. I did however finish painting my basement, successfully did some day drinking, and finished most of my B&B stock. So I consider the weekend a success. Today I will be finishing my B&B with solid perfume and facial scrub, and then masterbatching oils. Hopefully making a batch of mechanic scrub and at long last a batch of soap. (Mechanic scrub is basically a rebatched soap so I don't really count it as soap lol)


----------



## Quilter99755

Zing said:


> I made soap today IN MY KITCHEN with a COUNTER and a STOVE and EVERYTHING!
> 
> I also observed that soaping in gloves and my bandana/scarf is now more like my daily wear instead of my once-in-awhile soaping wardrobe.


Congratulations on your kitchen. You have been very patient with that.

But am cracking up over the last part of your post.  I read it as "robe" not wardrobe and sort of wondered where you were wearing the scarf?  We had a friend in Alaska who would shed his clothes the minute the outside temps got above 60 degrees.  Spent the summers in a bandana if he was being formal...and his altogethers if he wasn't.  So I was imagining you in your soaping altogethers with a bandana tied around your waist like Shorty had in his formal moments!  I just have to learn to read all the words in a post...not just some of them.  But It certainly made for a great morning chuckle!  Thanks


----------



## Zing

Quilter99755 said:


> But am cracking up over the last part of your post.  I read it as "robe" not wardrobe and sort of wondered where you were wearing the scarf?  We had a friend in Alaska who would shed his clothes the minute the outside temps got above 60 degrees.  Spent the summers in a bandana if he was being formal...and his altogethers if he wasn't.  So I was imagining you in your soaping altogethers with a bandana tied around your waist like Shorty had in his formal moments!  I just have to learn to read all the words in a post...not just some of them.  But It certainly made for a great morning chuckle!  Thanks


LOL!  This forum certainly took a turn and you evidently have a vivid imagination (and hope it did me justice, male egos being fragile).  While I respect but don't fear lye, I definitely would not want my altogethers getting a splash.  Yikes-kers.  When I soap, my boys joke I look like a "Breaking Bad' character so I can assure you I am completely covered in layers.  Thanks for the laugh and the new vocabulary word!


----------



## Quilter99755

Glad I gave you a laugh this morning.  Shorty was a welder and for sure he did no welding without a good cover!!!  How he dealt with all the mosquitoes in Alaska in the summer I'll never know.  He had a full head of curly hair and so my imagination at least gave you hair on your head.  LOL


----------



## msuver

I didn't make soap this weekend, but I did have a friend ask me about how to get started soapmaking! I still think of myself as a beginner, but I spent a good two hours last night putting together all my notes and references from the last year and a half of research and experimenting that I've done. I also put together a sample pack of four soaps and included their recipes, so he can have some idea what he might like (which I will drop off next weekend, carefully and safely). I hope he decides to pick it up - soapmaking is the most rewarding hobby I've ever done. 

Edited to add: attached a photo of the pack of soap I'll be delivering!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

amd said:


> successfully did some day drinking,





 I know that feeling!


----------



## KDP

Zing said:


> I made soap today IN MY KITCHEN with a COUNTER and a STOVE and EVERYTHING!  For those of you following my personal drama, we bought a house with no kitchen and moved in Halloween.  _And_ we've had four COVID-19 refugees (i.e. college students and kids who've lost their jobs) move in to this house. Now, our kitchen is 90% finished and it's so beautiful that I spread newspapers 100 pages thick everywhere.
> I made a gardener/mechanic soap.  The liquid was brewed coffee and I also used red palm oil so, peeee-eww what a scent sensation!  I'll skip all the borax drama which you can find in another thread How much borax in cold process soap? but this will truly be an experiment.  Must. Wait. Six. Weeks...and let go of my perfectionism.  Despite the odor, the red palm oil and brewed coffee made a lovely color.  My wife wanted to eat it because it looked like caramel.
> The other experimental part was half of the loaf was 2 teaspoons of exfoliants, and the other half was 2 tablespoons of exfoliants.  I only had coffee grounds and poppy seeds in the house.  It is scented with rosemary, litsea cubeba, bergamot, and basil essential oils -- with thanks to my homies' suggestions in the Aromatherapy/Herbs/Essential Oils forum.
> 
> I also observed that soaping in gloves and my bandana/scarf is now more like my daily wear instead of my once-in-awhile soaping wardrobe.


Congrats on the kitchen....but yanno, if there aren't any pics..it didn't happen


----------



## Zing

KDP said:


> Congrats on the kitchen....but yanno, if there aren't any pics..it didn't happen


Patience, grasshopper.


----------



## earlene

Gathered soap in a bag for Hubby to take to his co-workers in the morning.


----------



## Zing

I got my first slicer and now feel like a real soaper and am happy as a little boy on Christmas morning!  Thanks to @rdc1978 who recommended one that shipped for _free_ instead of an arm and a leg.  I unmolded and cut WITH MY NEW SLICER my gardener's soap, photos are Gardener's soap


----------



## luluzapcat

Sunday I FINALLY finished my DIY soap cutter. This started out as "a little weekend project, if not a Saturday thing" and mushroomed into an epic one-step-forward, 3-steps-back several month odyssey. But hallelujah, it's done. Or at least usable--hopefully. So of course I made a soap loaf afterwards so I'd have something to cut. It's KILLING me waiting for that to be ready, but it spent the night in the freezer because I don't want it to gel, and I want to be sure I don't unmold too early so I'm waiting another day. Tell me I don't have to!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

AWESOME! Well done, you!!!


----------



## amd

I made soap on Monday night! And learned some very big lessons... like, when you know the oils are too hot don't make soap. Although I seem to have to keep relearning this lesson. I used an FO that I know is well behaved, but my oils were much hotter than I usually soap at (120F, so I don't think abnormally hot for some soapers, but for me this is REALLY hot), so everything seized in nanoseconds. Thanks to some advice from this forum, I threw a towel over the bowls and walked away for 5 minutes to let things start gelling, and then I was able to stir in color. Note to self: next time premix color in oil, you have time to do that, and mixing will be much easier and you won't have little blobbies of powder in your soap. Anyways, cut soap yesterday and it doesn't look horrible considering what I was dealing with. Tonight I'm making a Cool Water dupe, i think with an Ione Swirl, oils should be at proper temps by now (hahaha).


----------



## CatahoulaBubble

Well I finally finished the chicken and egg soap project last night and cut it. A few things need tweaking. My eggs lost their yellow color and went more tan. My inner egg white doesn't quite match the outer egg white but that could just be because it's freshly cut. Overall for a first try it's not bad. It's made with goat milk, fresh eggs from my chickens and scented with linden lime blossoms from Nurture. When cut just right there's an egg on one side and a chicken on the other.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

CatahoulaBubble said:


> When cut just right there's an egg on one side and a chicken on the other.


My, my, aren't you clever! LUV it! Still doesn't answer the question tho. Or does it?


----------



## rdc1978

Zing said:


> I got my first slicer and now feel like a real soaper and am happy as a little boy on Christmas morning!  Thanks to @rdc1978 who recommended one that shipped for _free_ instead of an arm and a leg.  I unmolded and cut WITH MY NEW SLICER my gardener's soap, photos are Gardener's soap



I'm so excited for you!  And for me!  Looking at your photos gets me all hyped!  Mine is arriving tomorrow!


----------



## earlene

This morning I placed an order with Soaper's Choice (Columbus Foods) and have already received a text from UPS that my order will be delivered tomorrow!!!  I think this is the fastest I have ever had an order from anyone, even Soaper's Choice.  They are usually pretty fast, but this is unprecedented!


----------



## Katy Brown

Not today but over the course of my Quarantine I have made 5 small batches of soap. Tried out HP for the first time and it turned out great. Took pictures and started a binder of my batches and recipes so that I can keep track of which ones I like and which ones I don't.


----------



## shunt2011

earlene said:


> This morning I placed an order with Soaper's Choice (Columbus Foods) and have already received a text from UPS that my order will be delivered tomorrow!!!  I think this is the fastest I have ever had an order from anyone, even Soaper's Choice.  They are usually pretty fast, but this is unprecedented!


I love their service and NG's.  I can order today and have it tomorrow in most cases.  I need to place an order with SC.   I need more shea butter.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Katy Brown said:


> Took pictures and started a binder of my batches and recipes so that I can keep track of which ones I like and which ones I don't.


That is SO smart!    I wish I had done that from the beginning!



Zany_in_CO said:


> My, my, aren't you clever! LUV it! Still doesn't answer the question tho. Or does it?


This was in my email today. Thought I would share it here.


> I ordered a chicken and an egg from Amazon. I’ll let you know.


----------



## shunt2011

Made two more batches of soap. I wasn’t happy with two I made for shower favors.  Ended up with glycerine rivers, think I used too much TD. I don’t use it often now remember why.  Oh well, I can sell the others as misfits or something.


----------



## Arimara

My soap lathers like a dream for a two-day old soap but it looks like trash. Thank God I don't sell and I learned a valuable lesson in layering attemps (and honey soaps).


----------



## tspin

Good morning, its been a long time since i posted. I pray everyone is safe and sane.
I havent been doing much. I have tried more soap swirls with my m&p. Didnt turn out the way i wanted but i love the colors


----------



## earlene

I love the vibrancy of the colors of this soap, *tspin*.


tspin said:


> Good morning, its been a long time since i posted. I pray everyone is safe and sane.
> I havent been doing much. I have tried more soap swirls with my m&p. Didnt turn out the way i wanted but i love the colorsView attachment 46042
> View attachment 46042


----------



## Zany_in_CO

tspin said:


> Didnt turn out the way i wanted but i love the colors


WOW! Wait until I put on my sunglasses!  Well done!


----------



## earlene

Late last night I started repackaging my 50 pound block of hydrogenated palm oil/palm shortening into manageable sized containers.  I could barely get the box up over the front step and into the house yesterday, then I pretty much dragged it from the front door into the kitchen.  I used to be able to carry a 50-pound bag of dog food over my shoulder like it was a big sleeping kid (you know when they faked falling asleep in the car and wanted mom to carry them inside?)  Sure, a square block of hard oils is much more compact and more difficult to lift & carry, but I'm telling y'all, I couldn't lift a 50 pound bag of dog food anymore than I could that block of oils.  Got Hubby to lift it onto a small wooden table so I can reach in and do this re-packaging thing.  He's loosing his strength as well.  In 10 years time, we may have to think of alternatives to these types of heavy lifting activities.

Anyway, 16.5 pounds done and 33.5 pounds to go!  It's going to take awhile with the size of available empty containers I've got on hand.  I only have 4 more containers that will hold 45 ounces each, then it's smaller sized containers.  At least I have not had to go out and buy containers, at least not yet.  I think I also have a couple more pretty large containers with lids that I can use as well, but I won't look for them until I've got these ones filled.

It's sort of fun scooping out this palm shortening, it's sort of reminiscent of pre-packaged cake icing, then also of vanilla ice cream fresh out of an ice cream maker, but not so cold.  Hmm, hungry, am I?  Also it's impossible to do this without getting some palm oil on my hands, so I take a break to rub some into my skin every few containers & rest up between times.  After all, I hate it to go to waste by just washing my hands; why not moisturize?


----------



## Zany_in_CO

earlene said:


> Sure, a square block of hard oils is much more compact and more difficult to lift & carry, but I'm telling y'all, I couldn't lift a 50 pound bag of dog food anymore than I could that block of oils.  Got Hubby to lift it onto a small wooden table so I can reach in and do this re-packaging thing.  He's loosing his strength as well.  In 10 years time, we may have to think of alternatives to these types of heavy lifting activities.


I hear that! Me too! I've down-sized quite a bit. I can no longer lift my wood molds once filled, so I use 2 silicone loaf molds that hold 40 oz soap each. Crockpot is retired due to the weight once filled.
Hey, whatever works, yes?  


earlene said:


> I take a break to rub some into my skin every few containers & rest up between times.  After all, I hate it to go to waste by just washing my hands; why not moisturize?


Wonderful moisturizer! I found that out rather late in my soaping career. Who knew?! 

ETA: For in the future, MMS ships their *palm oil in buckets*.


----------



## earlene

Zany_in_CO said:


> I hear that! Me too! I've down-sized quite a bit. I can no longer lift my wood molds once filled, so I use 2 silicone loaf molds that hold 40 oz soap each. Crockpot is retired due to the weight once filled.
> Hey, whatever works, yes?
> 
> Wonderful moisturizer! I found that out rather late in my soaping career. Who knew?!
> 
> ETA: For in the future, MMS ships their *palm oil in buckets*.


 
Yeah, a bucket would be nice, but MMS cannot beat my bottom line cost from Soaper's Choice.  Including shipping, this costs a mere 9 cents per ounce; well really it was $0.088 per ounce.  I don't mind re-packaging to smaller containers.


----------



## amd

earlene said:


> At least I have not had to go out and buy containers, at least not yet. I think I also have a couple more pretty large containers with lids that I can use as well, but I won't look for them until I've got these ones filled.


I hear ya girl, I've got half a block of Palm sitting in my front porch that I need to move before it gets warm. I also do the portioning with my big blocks of oils - tallow, Cocoa Butter, Shea... it's so much easier to manage and makes masterbatching a breeze. I use plastic gallon ziploc bags for mine, rather than containers. I can fit 48 oz of tallow/lard/palm in a gallon bag and squish it flat. I have the added bonus that squishing it flat saves me a lot of shelf/freezer space too. Someday when I move the soap dungeon to the bigger room, I'll go to a more "green" alternative with containers, but for now ziploc bags work great! If you're not opposed to it and have some handy, I recommend the fill, squish and stack method. It's also nice because I can write the contents and the amount right on the bag with a Sharpie.

Weekend soap plans... yes please. I have a few orders from this week to fill and mail. I have lots of pictures, packaging and labeling to do. But I really hope the dungeon isn't too hot to make soap, as I have quite a few restocks and new soaps to make. I told myself I wasn't going to put myself into the position of making soap during the summer, but here it is mid-May and I'm getting dangerously close to not having my soapmaking done. Also, I should probably follow Earlene's example and finish that block of Palm.


----------



## earlene

amd said:


> I hear ya girl, I've got half a block of Palm sitting in my front porch that I need to move before it gets warm. I also do the portioning with my big blocks of oils - tallow, Cocoa Butter, Shea... it's so much easier to manage and makes masterbatching a breeze. I use plastic gallon ziploc bags for mine, rather than containers. I can fit 48 oz of tallow/lard/palm in a gallon bag and squish it flat. I have the added bonus that squishing it flat saves me a lot of shelf/freezer space too. Someday when I move the soap dungeon to the bigger room, I'll go to a more "green" alternative with containers, but for now ziploc bags work great! If you're not opposed to it and have some handy, I recommend the fill, squish and stack method. It's also nice because I can write the contents and the amount right on the bag with a Sharpie.


I should do that with the gallon size zip-lock baggies!  I like that idea.  It had crossed my mind, but I am down to 2 gallon sized baggies right now, so I'll have to buy a box.  I was actually quite surprised when I got home from Texas and saw there wasn't a new box somewhere in my stash of extra supplies.  We just went shopping a couple of days ago and I didn't even think of buying baggies because I forgot to add it to my list.  Okay, off the kitchen to start a new list!


----------



## IslandSoap

Just cut 2 loaves.  Beer soap turned out great. So did my Nag Champa/tiger striped one.. only I think I cut it too soon and/or it’s because of my cutter and having to slide it off.  My fine TD lines smeared a bit


----------



## SoapSisters

My head is still stuck in the April pull-through challenge , so I gave it another try with only 2 colors. I used activated charcoal for the black and left the rest of the batter uncolored. The top row is cut horizontally, and the bottom row is cut vertically. I did a faux funnel pour (not really through a funnel) and used shelf liner as the pull-through tool.  I'm happy!


----------



## Louise Taylor

I bought a paint stirring thing to go on a drill yesterday. This morning I have been stirring my liquid soap to get the last of the lumps out. Much easier than using a whisk. Now I just need to find a way to suspend it so I don't need to actually be there. Yep, I know I am lazy


----------



## earlene

SoapSisters said:


> My head is still stuck in the April pull-through challenge , so I gave it another try with only 2 colors. I used activated charcoal for the black and left the rest of the batter uncolored. The top row is cut horizontally, and the bottom row is cut vertically. I did a faux funnel pour (not really through a funnel) and used shelf liner as the pull-through tool.  I'm happy!
> 
> View attachment 46055



Nicely done!



Louise Taylor said:


> I bought a paint stirring thing to go on a drill yesterday. This morning I have been stirring my liquid soap to get the last of the lumps out. Much easier than using a whisk. Now I just need to find a way to suspend it so I don't need to actually be there. Yep, I know I am lazy


Like a stand mixer.


----------



## Louise Taylor

Like a stand mixer. 
[/QUOTE]
Yes - just like that.


----------



## moodymama

SoapSisters said:


> My head is still stuck in the April pull-through challenge , so I gave it another try with only 2 colors. I used activated charcoal for the black and left the rest of the batter uncolored. The top row is cut horizontally, and the bottom row is cut vertically. I did a faux funnel pour (not really through a funnel) and used shelf liner as the pull-through tool.  I'm happy!
> 
> View attachment 46055


Very cool reminds me of a snakes skin.


----------



## earlene

I am down to less than 20 pounds of palm shortening to re-package into containers, but I am making progress & now have the last of it out of the big cardboard box, just the blue plastic bag (cut down to just enough to cover it if I walk away) sitting on the table.

I've been watching videos of and reading handouts for the 2020 HSCG Social Distancing Conference during breaks from Palm oil packaging.  And saving handouts to my hard drive so I can refer to them in future.  If any one wants to access the HSCG 2020 Conference materials, it's free to members though August 31, 2020.   You do have to be a member, but you don't have to pay the fee normally associated with the conference.  So that's a pretty good deal.
HSCG Annual Conference (right click on the Conference tab to get the list of handouts, and of the corresponding videos for each session, as well as discounts from vendors, and of course the 32-page Program Guide.)


----------



## msunnerstood

I bought a Custom soap stamp. The reviews were good and it will be a week or so before I get it but im pretty excited,


----------



## Adobehead

I just used my new round mold for the first time, per a suggestion I got here, I lined it with paper and so glad because I was able to get the soap out. I cut a little early because I am not good at waiting.  

It is also my first attempt at pull-thru.  I used an old strainer from a drainpipe on the house (that I found in the yard) and it didn't do much.  But it was fun to make and try out.  

The EO blend is Blood Orange 10, Lavender 5, Ylang Ylang 1, Pachouly 1.  who knows if it will stick, it's heaven right now.


----------



## Claudette Carignan

The past few days I’ve made a double batch of Castile Brine soap and a cucumber layer soap. The Castile is my favorite so far. It’s quick and easy to make. But it does take months to cure. I made the cucumber layer soap once before but had trouble with the trace. It ended up being a swirl instead of layers. It turned out beautiful just the same. I’m excited to see how it turns out this time. Fingers crossed I got It right. I’ll be cutting it in the next day or two.


----------



## Bari b

They look great! Did you use the no-slime Castille recipe? I have been thinking about trying a Castille. Now would be the time to do it if I want to gift some at Christmas!


----------



## SPowers

I made my 2nd batch of cp soap today.  Yesterday I played around a bit with water discounting and superfat numbers.  I found a recipe I wanted to try but substituted the fragrance and colours that I had on had.  My first batch was successful enough however I used a 1 lb recipe and put it in a 2 lb loaf so the bars are not very high but no big deal.
This new soap is an in-pot swirl - half  the batch is pink to which I added half with TD in it... the colour is supposed to be a soft pink and while swirl but it is more of a pink & cream due to the dark EVO I used (next time I'll use extra light EVO).  The swirl from the top looks quite subtle but I like subtle - can't wait to see what the inside looks like.  I used Pink Peony from Brambleberry.



Zany_in_CO said:


> That is SO smart!    I wish I had done that from the beginning!
> 
> 
> This was in my email today. Thought I would share it here.



I just made my 2nd batch and decided to do the same thing.  I print off the recipe from  soapcalc, add a small pic(s) of the soap with notes about what I did' how the batter behaved, and how the final soap looked and behaves when being used.  Hope to eventually come up with just a half a dozen or so recipes that I can just swap out colour/fragrance/design.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I tested two new-to-me FOs today.  Both are from MMS.  Ginger Pomelo smells wonderful and behaved well.  French Lime (Linden) Blossom, a dupe of a L'Occitaine scent, accelerated a bit and smells more subtle, but I like it.  I remembered to color code the soaps so I can keep track of them if the scents fade.  I also played around with a new way of getting a green soap without mica.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed on that one, which is scented with one of my favorites, MMS Green Tea.


----------



## Claudette Carignan

Bari b said:


> They look great! Did you use the no-slime Castille recipe? I have been thinking about trying a Castille. Now would be the time to do it if I want to gift some at Christmas!


Thank you. I followed a recipe from a book I bought from amazon. It did not mention anything about no-slime. It called for only olive oil pure and of course the usual distilled water, lye, sodium lactate and EO.


----------



## msuver

Today I was the Socially Distant Quarantine Soap Fairy! Carefully masked up, contactless drop offs of soap packages. Anticipating a need for soap, I made a whole bunch right at the beginning of quarantine so there would be plenty to go around once peoples' supplies started to dwindle. I was being a good friend and community member, I swear! It wasn't just an excuse to indulge in my addiction...


----------



## Bari b

msunnerstood said:


> I bought a Custom soap stamp. The reviews were good and it will be a week or so before I get it but im pretty excited,



Where did you get your stamp? Can't wait to see some stamped soap from you!


----------



## Bari b

I made soap again. Tried some of my new micas and tweaked my trial basic lard recipe with a different main soft oil.

Here it is ready to put to bed.




Can't wait to unmold it!

I also purposely made extra batter to go in a silicone muffin-type mold shaped like fall leaves and pumpkins. Sure, they are gonna be blue and white leaves and pumpkins, but it was an experiment! 

I will post cut pictures tomorrow in the photo gallery.


----------



## Jersey Girl

I made a soap using orange juice as I have 3 large containers of it that are past expiration by a couple months and I was in an experimental mood.  I also used orange peel powder from  oranges that I dried and ground.  Scented it with a combo of satsuma, orange 10x and lily lemon drop fo. I froze the OJ before adding the lye. It darkened some after adding it but the final product came out nice. It smells really nice. before I attempted this I tried to find some post about using orange juice but didn’t find too much information on it. Anyone else use OJ have any feedback on what will happen down the line with color, etc?


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Jersey Girl said:


> I tried to find some post about using orange juice but didn’t find too much information on it. Anyone else use OJ have any feedback on what will happen down the line with color, etc?


Hiya Jersey Girl!

Since there are no other posts about using OJ, please, please, please start a thread with your query, and, if you haven't done so already, post the results in the Photo Gallery so it doesn't get lost in this thread... as so many do.  I really like your experiment... anxious to know how it turns out in the long run.

ETA: I just typed "OJ in Soap" into the Search box. There are quite a number of threads on the subject. Here ya go:




__





						Orange Juice and Orange EO
					

My thang is orange soap.  That’s all I make.  I’m a one trick pony.  I’m in an orange rut (not gutter @Hendejm) and don’t want out.  Luv the scent. The  EO gives it a boring pale ylw color so I deepen it a bit with a lil carrot juice.  It took me a while to get the shade just right so it doesn’t...




					www.soapmakingforum.com
				








__





						OJ=Fast trace?
					

Im so irritated right now! I did my 2nd OJ soap tonight and the first time i made it traced really fast but i blamed it on inexperience because it was the first time i added anything but plain goats milk or water.  So tonight i was determined. I wrote everything down that i was doing.. I made...




					www.soapmakingforum.com
				








__





						Natural Colorant Photo Gallary
					

I ran across this while doing some research.  I enjoyed seeing the different results of natural plant colorants.  Some similar to my results and some different.   I enjoyed looking at the pics.  And sorry if it has been linked here before...




					www.soapmakingforum.com
				








__





						Magnolia and Orange Blossom Soap Idea
					

I have an FO called Magnolia & Orange Blossom and was trying to think of a way to incorporate something into the recipe that would go with it.  I stumbled across a thread here about using lemon juice and it got me thinking.  Could I use orange juice?  I researched using citrus in CP a little...




					www.soapmakingforum.com
				








__





						Keep Your Superfat Up when Using Orange Juice
					

I have seen glancing through a lot of discussions on using citrus (juices) in soap and some extremely low superfat numbers used.  Since I am sitting at the airport doing nothing, I did some quick calculations, mainly for my own entertainment, but thought I would share the results.  If it sounds...




					www.soapmakingforum.com
				








__





						Do you know what orange juice does to CP?
					

I was looking at soap on a website yesterday and one of them listed orange juice on its ingredient list.  Well, I decided to try it and see what would happen.  I replaced half of the water in my recipe with OJ and went on regularly.  I scented it with SS juiced lemons.  When I added the lye to...




					www.soapmakingforum.com


----------



## SPowers

SPowers said:


> I made my 2nd batch of cp soap today.  Yesterday I played around a bit with water discounting and superfat numbers.  I found a recipe I wanted to try but substituted the fragrance and colours that I had on had.  My first batch was successful enough however I used a 1 lb recipe and put it in a 2 lb loaf so the bars are not very high but no big deal.
> This new soap is an in-pot swirl - half  the batch is pink to which I added half with TD in it... the colour is supposed to be a soft pink and while swirl but it is more of a pink & cream due to the dark EVO I used (next time I'll use extra light EVO).  The swirl from the top looks quite subtle but I like subtle - can't wait to see what the inside looks like.  I used Pink Peony from Brambleberry.
> 
> 
> 
> I just made my 2nd batch and decided to do the same thing.  I print off the recipe from  soapcalc, add a small pic(s) of the soap with notes about what I did' how the batter behaved, and how the final soap looked and behaves when being used.  Hope to eventually come up with just a half a dozen or so recipes that I can just swap out colour/fragrance/design.



I decided to cut my soap and not too disappointed with the results.  This is a 2-colour soap but as you see there's a 3rd colour introduced - which I assume are glycerin rivers.  The colour is actually the same as some of the salt crystals on top and since I'm told it's purely aesthetic, no harm no foul in my opinion.  As I said to someone earlier today, if glycerin rivers are the worst problem I have, then I should be in good shape.


----------



## Jersey Girl

Zany_in_CO said:


> Hiya Jersey Girl!
> 
> Since there are no other posts about using OJ, please, please, please start a thread with your query, and, if you haven't done so already, post the results in the Photo Gallery so it doesn't get lost in this thread... as so many do.  I really like your experiment... anxious to know how it turns out in the long run.
> 
> Thank you!  I will do that.


----------



## Jersey Girl

SPowers said:


> I decided to cut my soap and not too disappointed with the results.  This is a 2-colour soap but as you see there's a 3rd colour introduced - which I assume are glycerin rivers.  The colour is actually the same as some of the salt crystals on top and since I'm told it's purely aesthetic, no harm no foul in my opinion.  As I said to someone earlier today, if glycerin rivers are the worst problem I have, then I should be in good shape.



The glycerin rivers really compliment this soap. I think it looks beautiful!


----------



## SPowers

Jersey Girl said:


> The glycerin rivers really compliment this soap. I think it looks beautiful!



Thanks very much!


----------



## amd

amd said:


> Weekend soap plans... yes please. I have a few orders from this week to fill and mail. I have lots of pictures, packaging and labeling to do. But I really hope the dungeon isn't too hot to make soap, as I have quite a few restocks and new soaps to make. I told myself I wasn't going to put myself into the position of making soap during the summer, but here it is mid-May and I'm getting dangerously close to not having my soapmaking done. Also, I should probably follow Earlene's example and finish that block of Palm.


Weekend update:
Orders filled - check! Will be picked up by mail carrier tomorrow, so bonus points for not having to go to the PO
Pictures - failed
Packaging - failed
Labeling - Half check. I labeled the solid perfumes and lip balms (that I made WEEKS ago) but did not do the soaps
Soaps Made - Mechanics Scrub, Citronella Cedarwood, and Cool Water dupe
Block of Palm - Forgot it existed (fortunately weather is still cool, but will need to move it today for the warmup coming this week)

Plans for the week:
More soap! and taking care of that Palm.


----------



## msunnerstood

Bari b said:


> Where did you get your stamp? Can't wait to see some stamped soap from you!


I got it on Etsy from a seller in Canada. Her stamps look pretty cool and she has great reviews. My stamp should ship tomorrow and she always sends you a picture of the impression it makes before she ships. I'll post it once I test it out


----------



## amd

Made soap last night. It was a rough Monday so I went with something that always performs well. Tried a new design with it, and a slightly new technique. A simple ITPS (I poured two colors into one main color, only one color on each side, and no spoon swirl) and poured that into my loaf mold from one end only, the pour end was raised slightly on a couple of blocks to push all the soap down. I had to stop a few times to wiggle the mold and level out the soap, but man, watching the soap flow into the mold was so satisfying! It wasn't firm enough to cut at lunch, so I'll cut it when I get off work tonight. I haven't been this twitchy about cutting soap in a long time.

Tonight's plans, besides cutting soap, are to do the dang dishes. Ugh, the tote is gross.


----------



## Bari b

Made soap today - showing a friend how to make it. It was a lot of fun. She picked out the color and Lemongrass EO. I sent her home with the soap in the mold....she might be hooked!


----------



## msunnerstood

I received the test impression of my soap stamp. She sends the impression before she ships it to make sure you're happy with it. She put it in the corner as I indicated that's where I would be stamping my soaps.


----------



## Bari b

msunnerstood said:


> I received the test impression of my soap stamp. She sends the impression before she ships it to make sure you're happy with it. She put it in the corner as I indicated that's where I would be stamping my soaps.
> View attachment 46141


Beautiful! What is the name of your business?


----------



## msunnerstood

Bari b said:


> Beautiful! What is the name of your business?



I dont really post it here since My intials are part of the name but not all of it. Thats basically my logo.


----------



## Adeliepenguin

I’m new to soaping but I made my first soap a few weeks ago and I’m hooked, I made my 8th batch last night and my first attempt at swirling so was really happy. I started out with basic ones and a charcoal soap but have just started experimenting with colours. This forum has been amazing at helping me to get to grips with soaping and I know I’ve got lots more experimenting to do


----------



## Virgogoddess

This is my galaxy soap, inspired by my daughter who loves the night sky. I used 6 colors and made over 24 inbeds! Can’t wait to cut it!


----------



## David James

Marilyn Norgart said:


> is there anything there isn't a YT video for?!?!?!?!  gotta love it



You Tube has become my magic genie in a bottle. Every car fix. Every everything fix. 

Yesterday I searched for "DIY Houseboat" and was not disappointed.


----------



## msunnerstood

Am I losing it or did some of this thread get split into some place else?


----------



## Zing

msunnerstood said:


> Am I losing it or did some of this thread get split into some place else?



You're losing it!  I'm losing it!  What day is it anymore?! Sunday?  Tuesday?  #SoapingIsCoping #PrayForCovidCure.


----------



## Jersey Girl

msunnerstood said:


> Am I losing it or did some of this thread get split into some place else?



I must be losing it too as I noticed that odd post and wondered what it was referring to.  On a more related note...I made a wine soap last night while tired and forgot the FO so had to remove my beautiful ITPS from the mold, destroying my pretty swirl and making an ugly color. I quickly added the FO and made up some more color for another ITPS. Color is not nearly as nice. Looks kind of like lunch meat now.    Serves me right for soaping while I’m tired.  Actually looks like a very fatty cut of beef.    I cut one and realized I need to wait. Has little pimples from cutting too soft.


----------



## amd

I made a "mixed bag" soap last night - so called mixed bag because I started with one FO, didn't have enough, so I added another FO (which happily used the last of that FO too, so i cleared shelf space for two of the new 13 bottles I just ordered from NG #FOHO). I've been playing a bit with the Royalty Soap recipe, just to have something in my pocket for the forum challenges when I need something that plays well (because it's well documented that my recipe is a bit temperamental just like its owner  ). I'm also playing with how long I need to cure it before I can use it - cuz dude 30% CO - so I'm just making small 500g batches to play with. It's also a good way to get rid of some of my older FO's, so bonus points.

Other soapy projects... I'm going to finish the soap dishes tonight. I'm working on designing two custom orders for Christmas (soaps deliver in October) it's just a soap with quite a few fiddly bits, so I'm figuring out what I need, what I need to do, and how I can break out some of the design elements into smaller pieces so I don't bore myself to death with fiddly soap nonsense. Otherwise I'm super excited to do these soaps! It's going to be fun and challenging. I'm going to finish off the week with an OMH soap, maybe two of them... one with OMH scent and one with Lavender Sage, or maybe Rosewood Musk... hmmm decisions. I may end up doing 3 batches....


----------



## Adobehead

Experiment # 17, I am still trying differnt stuff.  Last night I tried a recipe from Lovely Greens/Soleseif, it is a salt-brine simple soap with 30% coconut, so I upped the SF to 7%.  It is hard and shiny like french milled and I used Peru Balsam for the first time to scent it.  I love the smell, but it is quite viscous and left some brown dots. Next time I use it, I will put it into the oils and stick blend to homoginize it better before combining with the lye. I mostly stirred with a spatula because the stick blender caused tiny, tiny bubbles, it was like making 7-Up soap!  So, I stirred it down and just kept stirring.

I just identified the scent, it smells just like "Cashmere Bouquet" of olden days!


----------



## Ladka

I used one of my lard-containing soap bars for a very special purpose - I wet felted a flower brooch using it in addition to bought dish detergent.


----------



## jcandleattic

I just made the first part (layered part) of my challenge soap, and got inspired to finally make my Dante's inferno soap. It's a mix of Egyptian Amber, Nag Champa, and Dragon's Blood. I'm hoping it will look like a fire in the deep black abyss with red/orange (ish) swirls. I guess we'll see tomorrow when I cut it. I also did up some soapy dishes, but now with making these batches will have to do it again tomorrow. LOL


----------



## earlene

msunnerstood said:


> Am I losing it or did some of this thread get split into some place else?


Yes, I think it has & no, you are not loosing it.  I noticed that, too and informed admin.  It was being looked into.



Jersey Girl said:


> I must be losing it too as I noticed that odd post and wondered what it was referring to.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Jersey Girl said:


> I must be losing it too as I noticed that odd post and wondered what it was referring to.  On a more related note...I made a wine soap last night while tired and forgot the FO so had to remove my beautiful ITPS from the mold, destroying my pretty swirl and making an ugly color. I quickly added the FO and made up some more color for another ITPS. Color is not nearly as nice. Looks kind of like lunch meat now.  Serves me right for soaping while I’m tired. Actually looks like a very fatty cut of beef.   I cut one and realized I need to wait. Has little pimples from cutting too soft.


 All soap that looks like meat looks better when it cures.  I know this from experience .

Are you cutting with a wire cutter?  Do you find that you get fewer "pimples" if you wait longer to cut it? I am not the most patient when it comes to cutting.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Jersey Girl

Mobjack Bay said:


> All soap that looks like meat looks better when it cures.  I know this from experience .
> 
> Are you cutting with a wire cutter?  Do you find that you get fewer "pimples" if you wait longer to cut it? I am not the most patient when it comes to cutting.


[/QUOTE]

Yes,  I’m using a Bud Cutter and I always cut too soon.  I never wait 24 hrs and most of the time I’m lucky if I hold out til 18 hrs.  I need to work on that as that is definitely the reason for the “zits”  Lol.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Adobehead said:


> Experiment # 17, I am still trying differnt stuff.  Last night I tried a recipe from Lovely Greens/Soleseif, it is a salt-brine simple soap with 30% coconut, so I upped the SF to 7%.  It is hard and shiny like french milled and I used Peru Balsam for the first time to scent it.  I love the smell, but it is quite viscous and left some brown dots. Next time I use it, I will put it into the oils and stick blend to homoginize it better before combining with the lye. I mostly stirred with a spatula because the stick blender caused tiny, tiny bubbles, it was like making 7-Up soap!  So, I stirred it down and just kept stirring.
> 
> I just identified the scent, it smells just like "Cashmere Bouquet" of olden days!


I made one batch of salt brine soap and it turned out soft!  i was disappointed because I like hard, shiny soap.  I obviously did something wrong, but I haven't a clue.  How much salt do you use?

@Ladka I usually felt wool by putting it in the washing machine, which sometimes doesn't work as well as I would like. When you do it by hand, how are you getting it to felt?


----------



## Arimara

I made a batch of soap containing 25.88% cocoa butter. I will never get deodorized cocoa butter again, if I can help it.


----------



## dippy

Why not Arimara? Is it just the lack of smell or does deodorized behave differently? I have some on order that is currently on its way.. it was cheaper so I went for the deodorized one.


----------



## Ladka

*Mobjack Bay *wrote: _"I usually felt wool by putting it in the washing machine, which sometimes doesn't work as well as I would like. When you do it by hand, how are you getting it to felt?"_ Do you "felt" crocheted or knitted items in the washing machine? This is in fact not felting but fulling - getting the piece to shrink to become sturdier. I have put some items in the washing machine to get variable results. I should have used a top loader to check the piece every so often and to adjust its shape if necessary.
Strictly speaking, _felting_ is a process you do with fibers, not with woven or knitted of crocheted cloth. _Fulling_ is the word we use to cover what happens to fibers in a woven/knitted/crocheted cloth when it is wet-finished, either by hand or in a washing machine.
The techniqes/steps in hand wet felting are rubbing, pressing, rolling, throwing, shocking with alternate hot and cold water, rinsing, and drying.
All in all, good for developing patience.


----------



## Arimara

dippy said:


> Why not Arimara? Is it just the lack of smell or does deodorized behave differently? I have some on order that is currently on its way.. it was cheaper so I went for the deodorized one.


Personal preference. I love the smell of cocoa butter, even in soap. deodorized doesn't behave any differently but I miss the scent.


----------



## IslandSoap

I made this wonderful watermelon soap last night. I read the reviews about the fo ... was prepared for ricing and acceleration.  Well... no ricing at all... but it did accelerate.. which worked out well for the pouring.. or should I say “ spooning” into the mold.  It smells fabulous!!


----------



## Adobehead

Mobjack Bay said:


> I made one batch of salt brine soap and it turned out soft!  i was disappointed because I like hard, shiny soap.  I obviously did something wrong, but I haven't a clue.  How much salt do you use?



I followed the recipe exactly and used the low range of 3.5% which she said was the salinity of seawater.  In the small batch, that was about a teaspoon.  She also mentioned you can go up to 25% but I liked the seawater idea.  For my dry skin, I think I will make this again with 10% SF and see how Iit feels and of course, it  needs more than one day curing.


----------



## Arimara

I'm waiting to cut this soap. Nurture's Crisp Juniper was used. It behaved well and I'm not noticing any discoloration BUT dang this smell is not for me at all. I think I would have needed a mint or something that adds some sweetness to citrus because this scent... Juniper definitely influences it's scent and I'm reminded of gin constantly. *sigh*


----------



## Virgogoddess

Arimara said:


> I'm waiting to cut this soap. Nurture's Crisp Juniper was used. It behaved well and I'm not noticing any discoloration BUT dang this smell is not for me at all. I think I would have needed a mint or something that adds some sweetness to citrus because this scent... Juniper definitely influences it's scent and I'm reminded of gin constantly. *sigh*


I’ve ordered about 6 fragrance oils from nurture and have only liked one. I thought it was just me?


----------



## Arimara

Virgogoddess said:


> I’ve ordered about 6 fragrance oils from nurture and have only liked one. I thought it was just me?


They had two I didn't like. They have some nice scents and I have more samples. This one is just the second one I don't like and also possibly the second Lush type I've tried too. I think I have one more to go (Three Wise Men) but that one smells way better to me OOB.


----------



## Quilter99755

I made three batches of soap today, all 500 gram batches, to see if I can tell the difference in Lard, Walmart's Tallow/lard combo and Palm oil as the main ingredient in my regular soap.  I do all my soaps in HP.  I've done all three oils in other batches, but my notes at that time were skimpy so I cannot figure out which I liked the best and why! And they were all done at different times and not necessarily consecutively, so relying on my memory is not the way to do this. And each of them were tweaked just a bit so I wouldn't have known if it was the tweak or the actual oil. So this time everything is the same except for the main oil.

So far in the cleaning up process the Tallow/lard combo seemed the most drying and it was the first one I made. By the time I cleaned up the third time everything felt drying. I plan to test at one month and two months just to check it out.  Usually I cure about 6 weeks on this soap, so maybe will try it out 4, 6 and 8 weeks just to be sure.

But hubby remarked on how good the house smells...and says he wants to try out the first one which was Cocoa Butter and Cashmere FO by Maple Street Candle.  This is the guy who has used Dial soap for 50 years and wouldn't touch my soaps until he started getting old skin (dry, flaky, itchy skin)  Now he is sold on my soaps.  I told him he'd have to wait at least 6 weeks and he was surprised....and then said, "That's why you make at least one batch of soap a month and have such a huge amount in storage!"  He's finally getting it!  Yay


----------



## Arimara

Quilter99755 said:


> I made three batches of soap today, all 500 gram batches, to see if I can tell the difference in Lard, Walmart's Tallow/lard combo and Palm oil as the main ingredient in my regular soap.  I do all my soaps in HP.  I've done all three oils in other batches, but my notes at that time were skimpy so I cannot figure out which I liked the best and why! And they were all done at different times and not necessarily consecutively, so relying on my memory is not the way to do this. And each of them were tweaked just a bit so I wouldn't have known if it was the tweak or the actual oil. So this time everything is the same except for the main oil.
> 
> So far in the cleaning up process the Tallow/lard combo seemed the most drying and it was the first one I made. By the time I cleaned up the third time everything felt drying. I plan to test at one month and two months just to check it out.  Usually I cure about 6 weeks on this soap, so maybe will try it out 4, 6 and 8 weeks just to be sure.
> 
> But hubby remarked on how good the house smells...and says he wants to try out the first one which was Cocoa Butter and Cashmere FO by Maple Street Candle.  This is the guy who has used Dial soap for 50 years and wouldn't touch my soaps until he started getting old skin (dry, flaky, itchy skin)  Now he is sold on my soaps.  I told him he'd have to wait at least 6 weeks and he was surprised....and then said, "That's why you make at least one batch of soap a month and have such a huge amount in storage!"  He's finally getting it!  Yay


Tallow is a little more cleansing than lard in soap. Just give it some time. You did just make the soaps.  I am curious to know how you feel about the soaps after minimal cure.


----------



## SPowers

I made my 3rd batch 2 days ago... it was supposed to be a tiger swirl but the cream colour really accelerated on me so it turned into a plop, pour  process.   I know what happened so lesson learned but I should have had the foresight to use a chop stick and swirl rather than leaving it as it now looks like the plop & pour soap it is.  On the bright side, I used a Lemon FO & Lime EO and it smells amazing!


----------



## GGMA0317

I've only been organizing my supplies while my new 3X24 and 2X24 inch molds sit there tempting me. I just gott an order of surf's and essential oils that need my attention as well. But I can't focus if my supplies aren't organized
But soon I'll be posting my new babies in the gallery


----------



## Claudette Carignan

I just un moulded my parsley soap that I made On Sunday. I’m so happy with how they turned out. I’m looking forward to getting more creative with the moulds I used


----------



## Misschief

Claudette Carignan said:


> I just un moulded my parsley soap that I made On Sunday. I’m so happy with how they turned out. I’m looking forward to getting more creative with the moulds I used


Nice! I just got that mold last week. Nice to see soaps made with it.


----------



## Claudette Carignan

Misschief said:


> Nice! I just got that mold last week. Nice to see soaps made with it.


I had Seen someone’s soap made using these molds and loved them. I wish I could Remember who it was! They had a clear soap with a sold bumblebee. They were so beautiful.


----------



## msunnerstood

Im holding off making soap until my stamp gets here (Hopefully this week) but I did make cleansing powder.


----------



## TheGecko

I just made two-1 lb batches of Dragon's Blood; two because I'm using two different vendors (Wellington & Rustic Escentuals).  Yellow, Orange and Black layers, hanger swirl, textured with a dusting of Ruby Red Mica.  I am CPOPing them

My youngest daughter helped, she really enjoyed mixing the colors up.  Daughter is 30 BTW.  She didn't think she needed gloves...until she splattered the raw batter on her hand and it burned. 

Next we are making two-2 lb batches of Chocolate Espresso...it is my BIL's favorite soap and I told him I would make a loaf just for him. I got glycerin rivers on the white 'topping' last time so I think I will not put any FO in it.

After that we are make two-4 lb batches in my new-to-me molds; 1 Lemon Verbena, 1 Lilac. Going to go with a white batter with a yellow and lavender swirl.

ETA:  Exhausted.  We made just over 14 pounds of soap.

The Chocolate Espresso looks good enough to to eat. I add some Toffeelicious Mica and Hershey's Cocoa because I read somewhere that it helps to even out the discoloration. Blended the “topping” until it was thick and it looked like whip cream...then a light sprinkling of cocoa.

Daughter and I split duties on the Lemon Verbena and Lilac...and I messed up.  Got to talking/teaching too much and my batter started to thicken up more than I wanted, but I figured I would do a drop hanger/swirl...except I forgot to do the “hanger” part.  It should be okay since I got the “drop” part at least.  Daughter really got into it, did a chopstick swirl and two-color swirl on top.  She’s now excited to unmold and cut her soap.


----------



## tspin

Thank you! Hope everyone is enjoying their projects❣


----------



## Jersey Girl

I’ve been trying new scents from a couple different vendors. NG, FB, Aztec...I just made this soap the other day and scented it with Grapefruit from NG. It smells really nice. Does anyone have any experience with this one?  Can I expect it to stick around or is it going to fade.


----------



## amd

amd said:


> I'm going to finish off the week with an OMH soap, maybe two of them... one with OMH scent and one with Lavender Sage, or maybe Rosewood Musk... hmmm decisions. I may end up doing 3 batches....


I did end up doing 3 batches over the weekend! Which means I'll be doing soapy dishes this week and MB oils. 

I also scored some free stacking bins at work, so I spent the weekend cleaning out and reorganizing my soap dungeon. Found a ton of embeds that I forgot I had, so I'll work on using those up over the next few months or add them to the shred bucket. Oh, speaking of... I was down to a handful of shreds in my bucket, and while cleaning I found several stashes, so now my bucket is full again. 

Also discovered that I have a bad FO - I made cupcake soaps with this FO a year ago and I checked stock to take to the peddlers market, they had DOS. I made bars with the same FO in December and they also had DOS. This FO was particularly finicky to begin with - it decelerated trace when I made the cupcakes, and completely seized when I made the bars, so I had already decided I would only use it for sugar scrubs - but it just added to my irritation with this particular supplier's FO's. I won't be buying more from them. On the plus side... DQ'ing two soaps means I can make more right? Right.


----------



## Ladka

I am making 80 % tallow soap in hope it will have sufficient hardness/longevity for the frequency of use by the five boys.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Ladka said:


> I am making 80 % tallow soap in hope it will have sufficient hardness/longevity for the frequency of use by the five boys.


Would anything survive being used by five boys?


----------



## KiwiMoose

Jersey Girl said:


> I’ve been trying new scents from a couple different vendors. NG, FB, Aztec...I just made this soap the other day and scented it with Grapefruit from NG. It smells really nice. Does anyone have any experience with this one?  Can I expect it to stick around or is it going to fade.


Beautiful soap!  keep me posted on the FO - I use NG.


----------



## Jersey Girl

KiwiMoose said:


> Beautiful soap!  keep me posted on the FO - I use NG.



Thank you.  I will!


----------



## AliOop

I actually made soap! I only intended to clean up a bunch of saved tallow and lard so it would be ready for soaping at a later date. But once I started melting oils, soaping just kind of happened. Which was good, because it revealed that I'm down to my last container of lye, and completely out of 3 of my staple EOs. But I had enough of everything I needed to pour a small batch into cavity molds with a nice fresh EO mix of rosemary, sweet orange, litsea, and just a dab each of lavender and peppermint. Right now, it smells mostly citrusy and fresh.


----------



## AliOop

@Ladka  Do you mean my hope about the citrus-y smell sticking around?  Actually, I've had pretty good luck with this blend, albeit in HP, not CP. I did anchor with some clay which also seems to help. We shall see!


----------



## Ladka

KiwiMoose said:


> Would anything survive being used by five boys?


Well, hope dies last


----------



## shunt2011

Jersey Girl said:


> I’ve been trying new scents from a couple different vendors. NG, FB, Aztec...I just made this soap the other day and scented it with Grapefruit from NG. It smells really nice. Does anyone have any experience with this one?  Can I expect it to stick around or is it going to fade.



The scent will fade pretty quickly in my experience with it.   Sadly.


----------



## Jersey Girl

shunt2011 said:


> The scent will fade pretty quickly in my experience with it.   Sadly.



Aahhhh...bummer   Thanks for the feedback. It smells so nice too. I’m really trying to research and purchase oils that have good scent retention  I adore citrus scents but I know they are notorious for fading but this one had good reviews. Dang!


----------



## shunt2011

Jersey Girl said:


> Aahhhh...bummer   Thanks for the feedback. It smells so nice too. I’m really trying to research and purchase oils that have good scent retention  I adore citrus scents but I know they are notorious for fading but this one had good reviews. Dang!



Can hope they may have changed it......I haven't used it in several years.   I love citrus scents as well.   NG's Sweet Orange Chili Pepper sticks well for me.


----------



## Jersey Girl

shunt2011 said:


> Can hope they may have changed it......I haven't used it in several years.   I love citrus scents as well.   NG's Sweet Orange Chili Pepper sticks well for me.



I got that one too. Haven’t soaped it yet but will soon. It smells awesome OOB


----------



## Virgogoddess

I just made soap using orange 10x From brambleberry. I used clay for sticking power. Does anyone know if this has sticking power? Just went to cut my soap this morning and I think it needs a couple more hours. It has orange peel powder in it.


----------



## Ladka

AliOop said:


> @Ladka  Do you mean my hope about the citrus-y smell sticking around?  Actually, I've had pretty good luck with this blend, albeit in HP, not CP. I did anchor with some clay which also seems to help. We shall see!


 Actually, no. My response relates to Kiwi Moose's post. I tried to delete the post but could not so I just replaced it with "Deleted".


----------



## Jersey Girl

Virgogoddess said:


> I just made soap using orange 10x From brambleberry. I used clay for sticking power. Does anyone know if this has sticking power? Just went to cut my soap this morning and I think it needs a couple more hours. It has orange peel powder in it.



That’s really pretty!  I love using orange peel powder. Love the speckles.


----------



## AliOop

I unmolded my soaps from last night after popping them in the freezer for a bit. The wave molds release so much more cleanly when I do that. Sorry for the lack of photog skills (shadows, etc.).  These are really pretty pale yellow, to go with the citrus scent. They still smell great; hopefully the scent sticks. I'll trim the edges in a few days after they firm up a bit more.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Jersey Girl said:


> I’ve been trying new scents from a couple different vendors. NG, FB, Aztec...I just made this soap the other day and scented it with Grapefruit from NG. It smells really nice. Does anyone have any experience with this one?  Can I expect it to stick around or is it going to fade.


I can’t answer the question, but I need swirl lessons from you  .


----------



## AliOop

Here is my swirling lesson : https://www.amazon.com/HiParty-Sili...ld=1&keywords=wave+mold&qid=1590626751&sr=8-2

Seriously, I totally agree about wanting some swirling lessons from @Jersey Girl. That challenge entry with those Eve-type swirls


----------



## Zing

AliOop said:


> . But I had enough of everything I needed to pour a small batch into cavity molds with a nice fresh EO mix of rosemary, sweet orange, litsea, and just a dab each of lavender and peppermint. Right now, it smells mostly citrusy and fresh.


I'm so intrigued by this combo and have all of those EOs.  Can you compare it to another scent since the interwebs haven't figured out how to send scents yet.


Virgogoddess said:


> I just made soap using orange 10x From brambleberry. I used clay for sticking power. Does anyone know if this has sticking power? Just went to cut my soap this morning and I think it needs a couple more hours. It has orange peel powder in it.


I use orange 10x from brambleberry and it lasts a very long time.


----------



## StarChild

msunnerstood said:


> I got it on Etsy from a seller in Canada. Her stamps look pretty cool and she has great reviews. My stamp should ship tomorrow and she always sends you a picture of the impression it makes before she ships. I'll post it once I test it out


I bought some custom made stamps from Ali express and they were nice.


----------



## Ladka

I unmolded my soaps from two days ago and am quite happy with them.
Here's one of them, and some more are in my media.


----------



## AliOop

Zing said:


> I'm so intrigued by this combo and have all of those EOs.  Can you compare it to another scent since the interwebs haven't figured out how to send scents yet.


@Zing I can't detect the lavender or peppermint at all, and somehow the orange and lemony litsea tone down the strength of the rosemary EO. I do adore rosemary (fresh, dried, EO), but it can be overpowering in some combos - not at all in this one. I wish I could offer more description than citrusy and fresh, but I got nothin' for ya. Using only EO blends, I can't compare it to any FOs for you, sorry.

I started out planning to use the Herbal Citrus blend from EOCalc.com, but I knew I didn't want that much peppermint, and I actually ran out of lavender. Best I can remember was about 25% rosemary, 40% sweet orange, 30% litsea, and 5% each of peppermint and lavender.

One of my friends thought it reminded her of some cleaning products, but she said that wasn't a bad thing. ?? 

Let me know when someone invents the scratch-n-sniff screen, ya?


----------



## Sparks

I cut up a confetti soap that I made a couple of days ago. I sacrificed a bar from a batch that didn't quite turn out like I wanted it and made soap curls out of it for the top. This probably wasn't a great idea as the bar was almost completely cured and it was difficult to make the curls withough having them break. The confetti is all trimmings from previous batches. Scented with Black Raspberry Vanilla.


----------



## MarnieSoapien

I cut the soaps I made yesterday using the Ione Swirl method. These are some of the prettiest swirls I've done yet!


----------



## SoapSisters

MarnieSoapien said:


> I cut the soaps I made yesterday using the Ione Swirl method. These are some of the prettiest swirls I've done yet!


Great color combination!!!


----------



## amd

I made DB soap last night, and it was the most perfect soap session ever. Nothing accelerated, everything hung out exactly like it was supposed to, colors behaved like they were supposed, the fragrance is amazeballs... and though I might have a "bit" heavy handed with the gold mica mixed in oil on top of the soap, I still made everyone in the house come look at the perfection that was my soap top. [they were unappreciative. We'll see what they think about not getting fed for the next week...] I had planned to do an Ione Swirl, but the soap consistency was amazing, so I did a drop swirl. It's not often I can do a drop swirl with my recipe, so I'm super excited to see the cut.


----------



## SoapSisters

amd said:


> I made DB soap last night, and it was the most perfect soap session ever. Nothing accelerated, everything hung out exactly like it was supposed to, colors behaved like they were supposed, the fragrance is amazeballs... and though I might have a "bit" heavy handed with the gold mica mixed in oil on top of the soap, I still made everyone in the house come look at the perfection that was my soap top. [they were unappreciative. We'll see what they think about not getting fed for the next week...] I had planned to do an Ione Swirl, but the soap consistency was amazing, so I did a drop swirl. It's not often I can do a drop swirl with my recipe, so I'm super excited to see the cut.View attachment 46471


We're excited to see the cut too!! Keep us posted!!


----------



## StarChild

Virgogoddess said:


> I just made soap using orange 10x From brambleberry. I used clay for sticking power. Does anyone know if this has sticking power? Just went to cut my soap this morning and I think it needs a couple more hours. It has orange peel powder in it.


When I made soap with lemon powder the lemon smell was strong at first then faded, but made a good exfoliate that wasn't harsh.


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken

Made soap again finally....it feels like it's been awhile. Tried blue ombre using a cardboard scraper to make wavy layers. I feel a little apprehensive, but am excited to cut it.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Me too @The_Emerald_Chicken!  This is the first batch I've made since we moved house on the 11th May. I've not been organised enough to do so until now.  Had to get used to making it in the new kitchen, but everything went smoothly - the cut will decide just how smoothly


----------



## Arimara

I washed my bum with a soap I made 4 years ago.  Definitely won't make it again unless I tweak it.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Arimara said:


> I washed my bum with a soap I made 4 years ago.  Definitely won't make it again unless I tweak it.


LOL - is that all you washed?


----------



## Arimara

KiwiMoose said:


> LOL - is that all you washed?


I'm clumsy so the rest of me got washed too.  Now back to looking for that recipe. I think it was for that clyde slide challenge... I need to try that again.


----------



## linne1gi

MarnieSoapien said:


> I cut the soaps I made yesterday using the Ione Swirl method. These are some of the prettiest swirls I've done yet!


Lovely colors.  I would've never thought to put orange and purple together.  I made a tiger swirl soap with cucumber melon fragrance.


----------



## linne1gi




----------



## msunnerstood

Someones got to stop me. between quarantine and being bedridden with a back injury, Im spending way too much money on Amazon and Etsy. I just bought a single bar cutter. Im retiring my cheese slicer because i need precise cuts.


----------



## amd

I printed out a recipe for paw balm. It's been along weekend of doing unimportant stuff (eg putting out other people's fires).


----------



## LilianNoir

msunnerstood said:


> Someones got to stop me. between quarantine and being bedridden with a back injury, Im spending way too much money on Amazon and Etsy. I just bought a single bar cutter. Im retiring my cheese slicer because i need precise cuts.
> 
> View attachment 46566


You and me both! I told myself just this weekend that I absolutely need to stop buying soap stuff. I have enough right now! I just bought a stainless steel mitre box because I too need precise cuts. I can't cut straight to save my life and I can't use the cheeseslicer with MP.

So of course, I realize today that I'mout of TD and will need to buy more for future soap projects I have planned. 

Today I tried a new recipe, and a new fragrance oil formulation, and made a LOT of mistakes(and a mess). But at least the top is kinda pretty? I need to work on my mica sifting skills.


----------



## MarnieSoapien

linne1gi said:


> Lovely colors.  I would've never thought to put orange and purple together.  I made a tiger swirl soap with cucumber melon fragrance.


Thank you! I'd say the color is more pink than orange in person. You're tiger stripes look great! And I bet they smell amazing.


----------



## Lindywine

msunnerstood said:


> Someones got to stop me. between quarantine and being bedridden with a back injury, Im spending way too much money on Amazon and Etsy. I just bought a single bar cutter. Im retiring my cheese slicer because i need precise cuts.
> 
> View attachment 46566


So sorry about your back injury.  I broke my ankle in two places and started doing the same thing.  I even started replenishing my yarn stash. Your bar cutter is beautiful!


----------



## LilianNoir

Cut these! Despite all the things that went wrong making the batch, they look pretty neat (Even if the mica on top is too much) and preliminary testing shows that they'll perform well.


----------



## linne1gi

LilianNoir said:


> Cut these! Despite all the things that went wrong making the batch, they look pretty neat (Even if the mica on top is too much) and preliminary testing shows that they'll perform well.
> View attachment 46591
> 
> View attachment 46592


These are lovely!


----------



## cmzaha

No soaping here, but I did put together a couple of orders. Still up in the air about markets, so I have been working on "Bucket List". I ordered working on learning to read crochet charts and tatting. Also crocheting a couple of really neat intricate pocket belts for my Granddaughter and a long Pineapple skirt. So no soaping.


----------



## Sparks

I did a Bastille using Zany's Faux Seawater. I'm a beginner and this is probably the first time that I'm happy with the swirl on top. I also ordered a copy of "Soap Throughout the Ages" by R Lucock Wilson from 1952 to quench my thirst for soaping history.


----------



## Misschief

Sparks said:


> I did a Bastille using Zany's Faux Seawater. I'm a beginner and this is probably the first time that I'm happy with the swirl on top. I also ordered a copy of "Soap Throughout the Ages" from 1952 to quench my thirst for soaping history.


That is a lovely top!

I made white wine soap to go with the red wine soap I made a couple of weeks ago. I'll post pics tomorrow, when I cut it.


----------



## LilianNoir

Sparks said:


> I did a Bastille using Zany's Faux Seawater. I'm a beginner and this is probably the first time that I'm happy with the swirl on top. I also ordered a copy of "Soap Throughout the Ages" by R Lucock Wilson from 1952 to quench my thirst for soaping history.


That's really pretty. I love the simple elegance of it.


----------



## KiwiMoose

I made some soap!  Ambre Lumiere FO. Yum! I kinda made up the pour but it should be akin to an in the pot swirl.


----------



## Arimara

I finally found that recipe for that soap I mentioned last page. Both bars were made with 50% olive oil. They are almost 3 years old and they both get slimey, one more than the other. Definitely revamping that recipe and made some notes. I think I might swear off clays in soap too.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Arimara said:


> I finally found that recipe for that soap I mentioned last page. Both bars were made with 50% olive oil. They are almost 3 years old and they both get slimey, one more than the other. Definitely revamping that recipe and made some notes. I think I might swear off clays in soap too.


Your bum will thank you for it ;-)


----------



## natari624

Took the day off so I can name and label these babies.


----------



## amd

cmzaha said:


> I ordered working on learning to read crochet charts and tatting.


I thought you meant a different kind of tatting (tattooing) at first... 

I am hoping to make stuff this week but the weather turned hot so it's uncomfortable to work in the soap dungeon (it's really not that warm in there, mid 70's, but you know how it goes when you're moving around and working with warm ingredients, and I don't tolerate heat to start with...). I need to make foot scrub, face scrub, and the last two soaps for my aloe lineup: eucamint, and lavender martini - although I'm rethinking the lavender martini as I've made it once and it developed DOS before it got off the cure rack. I'm suspicious of the FO causing it, as I made several soaps from the same batch of MB oils, same lye bottle, same aloe juice, only difference was the FO and colorants. I may make a smaller batch to see if it happens again and go from there. Then I need to start embeds for some fun soaps that I have planned for the fall/Christmas season. And finally decided I have researched lotion enough and I'm ready to start making it.


----------



## Arimara

KiwiMoose said:


> Your bum will thank you for it ;-)


As would yours and many others who hate slimy soaps. That recipe did cure out to be a long lasting, low CO soap. Seriously, it's gonna take a couple of months to use these two bars up.


----------



## Claudette Carignan

LilianNoir said:


> Cut these! Despite all the things that went wrong making the batch, they look pretty neat (Even if the mica on top is too much) and preliminary testing shows that they'll perform wel
> View attachment 46592


They are stunning! I love Them


----------



## cmzaha

amd said:


> I thought you meant a different kind of tatting (tattooing) at first...



  No silly, I cannot even draw stick characters! An artist I am not.

Have you cut your DB, I am waiting to see it.


----------



## amd

cmzaha said:


> Have you cut your DB, I am waiting to see it


Oh yes! I meant to share... These are a few of my favorites.


----------



## cmzaha

I really like the 3rd one, and the big eyes in the second one.


----------



## Arimara

@amd I see a derpy face in the second picture.


----------



## amd

I'm personally in love with their mustaches. I love when that swirl pops up!


----------



## SPowers

natari624 said:


> Took the day off so I can name and label these babies.  View attachment 46609


when I first looked at the brown/yellow soap, the name 'Mountain Sunset' came to me.  They are all beautiful!


----------



## Claudette Carignan

amd said:


> Oh yes! I meant to share... These are a few of my favorites.View attachment 46630


They remind me of an Aboriginal painting. They are beautiful


----------



## natari624

SPowers said:


> when I first looked at the brown/yellow soap, the name 'Mountain Sunset' came to me.  They are all beautiful!


That's a fantastic name!! That is the only one I didn't name, lol.


----------



## SPowers

Well, I'm honored if you decide to call it that!  It's a beautiful soap!


----------



## StarChild

I got some butters today and some melt and pour so I made 2 inlays and a round loaf.


----------



## LilianNoir

I tried my hand at shrink wrapping today. Just one bar of MP soap. I have some friends who were interested in my recent batch and I HATE wrapping in cling wrap/saranwrap. It went...eh. Mostly ok but I couldn't get the final seam right and then the soap started melting a bit. :/ Another learning curve to get over.


----------



## sarahmarah

I tried my first go at what I hope will be a good base recipe in time. Because it is vegan/palm free the butter amounts were higher than I’ve worked with before but I managed it without too much acceleration—I’m trying to lay off the stick blender but it’s hard. Also trying to CPOP for the first time...


----------



## StarChild

Cut today, pureed ginger, lemon powder with lemongrass and bergamot oils.


----------



## Claudette Carignan

StarChild said:


> Cut today, pureed ginger, lemon powder with lemongrass and bergamot oils.


So pretty


----------



## StarChild

Claudette Carignan said:


> So pretty ❤


Thank you, I'm still experimenting!


----------



## Claudette Carignan

StarChild said:


> Thank you, I'm still experimenting!


You’re welcome


----------



## natari624

KiwiMoose said:


> I made some soap!  Ambre Lumiere FO. Yum! I kinda made up the pour but it should be akin to an in the pot swirl.View attachment 46601


I can't wait to see the cut product.  It looks so pretty in the mold. It feels like a log of peanut butter and chocolate that I want to eat, lol.


----------



## natari624

LilianNoir said:


> I tried my hand at shrink wrapping today. Just one bar of MP soap. I have some friends who were interested in my recent batch and I HATE wrapping in cling wrap/saranwrap. It went...eh. Mostly ok but I couldn't get the final seam right and then the soap started melting a bit. :/ Another learning curve to get over.


I shrink wrap all of my soap. What size did you use? Mine are 4×6 and I always need to cut at least an inch off the top. I then save those 1 inch rounds to shrink wrap my 1oz. sample butters and balms. When I shrink wrap my soap I start from the bottom then move up the sides, heat the front and back sides just enough to show me how my top edge will be then if needed,  cut a little more off. Im usually precise with the first cut so I usually don't need to cut more but once I go up the sides I fold the top edge in like im wrapping a present so I get that clean fold.  It makes it smooth and very easy for a customer to open without having to use scissors.


----------



## KiwiMoose

natari624 said:


> I can't wait to see the cut product.  It looks so pretty in the mold. It feels like a log of peanut butter and chocolate that I want to eat, lol.


Here's the cut:


----------



## StarChild

KiwiMoose said:


> Here's the cut:
> View attachment 46668
> View attachment 46669


Lovely design!


----------



## msunnerstood

Yay! My stamp finally got here. I didnt have any newer soap to stamp but i stamped one of my bars thats cured over 3 weeks and it still worked really well. She even sent an extra stamp with a bird on it.


----------



## msunnerstood

Etsy is the Debil. I just bought an 8 pc bright Mica set.


----------



## Jersey Girl

msunnerstood said:


> Etsy is the Debil. I just bought an 8 pc bright Mica set.



Truth


----------



## Kafayat Adebowale oyeniyi

Excuse me please. Who else mixes honey into lye?I dont know what or how but the curious cat in me headed of to some experiment today.So I had oatmilk as my water then mixed in 2tbsp of honey .Next went in the lye and boyyy I wasn't ready for the volcano I got next.....will I try it again


----------



## Suzette

Well, I made a soap at the request of my husband and it’s pretty cute. He’s a huge nerd and loves comics. My first experience with using m&p as an imbed. I learned a good lesson about the mold for imbed being too thin. Any suggestions about where I might find some deeper molds for this application?


----------



## AliOop

Kafayat Adebowale oyeniyi said:


> Excuse me please. Who else mixes honey into lye?I dont know what or how but the curious cat in me headed of to some experiment today.So I had oatmilk as my water then mixed in 2tbsp of honey .Next went in the lye and boyyy I wasn't ready for the volcano I got next.....will I try it again


You definitely want to add the lye slooooowly into that oatmilk-honey mixture. Just sprinkle a bit, stir a bit, and then sprinkle a bit more, etc. And if it starts to get really hot and puff up, then keep stirring but stop adding lye till it cools down a bit. 

Also, I don’t know the size of your recipe, or how much water you might have been using, but 2 T could have been way too much. You may get little brown oozy honey spots on the finished soap. 

Ask me how I know all this...


----------



## Kafayat Adebowale oyeniyi

AliOop said:


> You definitely want to add the lye slooooowly into that oatmilk-honey mixture. Just sprinkle a bit, stir a bit, and then sprinkle a bit more, etc. And if it starts to get really hot and puff up, then keep stirring but stop adding lye till it cools down a bit.
> 
> Also, I don’t know the size of your recipe, or how much water you might have been using, but 2 T could have been way too much. You may get little brown oozy honey spots on the finished soap.
> 
> Ask me how I know all this...


I can see some one with my minds eye here ...so how do you know......I made just a test batch of 1 pound.....but yer I went right ahead and dumped all the lye


----------



## AliOop

Kafayat Adebowale oyeniyi said:


> I can see some one with my minds eye here ...so how do you know......I made just a test batch of 1 pound.....but yer I went right ahead and dumped all the lye


You are seeing rightly, Grasshopper!  (silly reference to a young martial arts apprentice in an old TV series) 

I’d stick to 1 tbsp per pound of oils (PPO), and no more dumping.


----------



## Kafayat Adebowale oyeniyi

AliOop said:


> You are seeing rightly, Grasshopper!  (silly reference to a young martial arts apprentice in an old TV series)
> 
> I’d stick to 1 tbsp per pound of oils (PPO), and no more dumping.


You dont know how much I appreciate your response.....I had been doing 1 tbsp for all my batches  but I just got a local beekeeper and purchased his home made honey ....I was too excited to give it a shot


----------



## SPowers

I made a salt bar yesterday... it was a crazy afternoon - I felt very disorganized in my mind and in my work - come to find out last night, it was a fool moon!  I don't know about you guys, but I usually can tell by how everyone around me is behaving but I think being inside so much, it wasn't reading things properly!
Anyway, back to the soap - I had a base soap that I was changing in terms of color only so didn't think it should be too difficult.  I used an individual mold since I was told salt soaps can be hard to cut so didn't want to take a chance.  I did an in-pot swirl but by the time I started pouring it was a bit too thick which made it difficult to get into those small openings without making a mess.  In trying to clean it up, I ended up muddling the tops so much you couldn't tell there was a design at all.  Then I wrapped it in a towel to insulate only to realize an hour later that the recipe said to refrigerate it - which I did!  Long story short, I unmolded a few hours later and realized the tops were actually the bottom and the design came through beautifully... they look like marble.  Every soap I've made so far has gone wrong in one way or another but the end result so far has tuned out just fine!  Quite an amazing process.


----------



## tammy sue starks

I haven't been on for a while, but wanted to tell you all what a deal I have gotten from my local butcher! I got 100 lbs of LEAF Fat! Can you imagine that much? I have been rendering fat for 18 hours and going strong. He even ground it for me. So thankful! I brought him some eggs and soap. I am so lucky. Soaping keeps me busy and my mind off of things.


----------



## LilianNoir

No soap making, but I did just order a cabinet to hold all my FO/EOs. ahem.
And have been playing with a palm AND coconut free vegan soap recipe. HAHAHAAHAHA. 
I'm not ready to make it yet, just playing with ideas and fatty acid numbers.


----------



## AliOop

SPowers said:


> I made a salt bar yesterday... it was a crazy afternoon - I felt very disorganized in my mind and in my work - come to find out last night, it was a fool moon!  I don't know about you guys, but I usually can tell by how everyone around me is behaving but I think being inside so much, it wasn't reading things properly!
> Anyway, back to the soap - I had a base soap that I was changing in terms of color only so didn't think it should be too difficult.  I used an individual mold since I was told salt soaps can be hard to cut so didn't want to take a chance.  I did an in-pot swirl but by the time I started pouring it was a bit too thick which made it difficult to get into those small openings without making a mess.  In trying to clean it up, I ended up muddling the tops so much you couldn't tell there was a design at all.  Then I wrapped it in a towel to insulate only to realize an hour later that the recipe said to refrigerate it - which I did!  Long story short, I unmolded a few hours later and realized the tops were actually the bottom and the design came through beautifully... they look like marble.  Every soap I've made so far has gone wrong in one way or another but the end result so far has tuned out just fine!  Quite an amazing process.


Those look great! And I use those exact cavity molds for my salt bars, too. They are perfect for that. Great job!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

SPowers said:


> I made a salt bar yesterday... it was a crazy afternoon - I felt very disorganized in my mind and in my work - come to find out last night, it was a fool moon!  I don't know about you guys, but I usually can tell by how everyone around me is behaving but I think being inside so much, it wasn't reading things properly!
> Anyway, back to the soap - I had a base soap that I was changing in terms of color only so didn't think it should be too difficult.  I used an individual mold since I was told salt soaps can be hard to cut so didn't want to take a chance.  I did an in-pot swirl but by the time I started pouring it was a bit too thick which made it difficult to get into those small openings without making a mess.  In trying to clean it up, I ended up muddling the tops so much you couldn't tell there was a design at all.  Then I wrapped it in a towel to insulate only to realize an hour later that the recipe said to refrigerate it - which I did!  Long story short, I unmolded a few hours later and realized the tops were actually the bottom and the design came through beautifully... they look like marble.  Every soap I've made so far has gone wrong in one way or another but the end result so far has tuned out just fine!  Quite an amazing process.
> 
> View attachment 46703
> 
> 
> View attachment 46705


Those look great!  Oops, same as Alioop


----------



## SPowers

Thanks... I was happy with the outcome.  I like a thicker bar so was thrilled to find this one in my stash!


----------



## AliOop

I made my Half-n-Half Unchallenge soap today. And before I could do that, I had to wash some of my soap stuff that I'd put to the side about two weeks ago. Oops. It's in a little mudroom that I hardly ever use, so I honestly didn't see it all this time! The EO blend that was left on the molds and stick-blender still smelled really good. Combined with the scent that I added to today's soap, my sink smells GREAT.


----------



## StarChild

SPowers said:


> I made a salt bar yesterday... it was a crazy afternoon - I felt very disorganized in my mind and in my work - come to find out last night, it was a fool moon!  I don't know about you guys, but I usually can tell by how everyone around me is behaving but I think being inside so much, it wasn't reading things properly!
> Anyway, back to the soap - I had a base soap that I was changing in terms of color only so didn't think it should be too difficult.  I used an individual mold since I was told salt soaps can be hard to cut so didn't want to take a chance.  I did an in-pot swirl but by the time I started pouring it was a bit too thick which made it difficult to get into those small openings without making a mess.  In trying to clean it up, I ended up muddling the tops so much you couldn't tell there was a design at all.  Then I wrapped it in a towel to insulate only to realize an hour later that the recipe said to refrigerate it - which I did!  Long story short, I unmolded a few hours later and realized the tops were actually the bottom and the design came through beautifully... they look like marble.  Every soap I've made so far has gone wrong in one way or another but the end result so far has tuned out just fine!  Quite an amazing process.
> 
> View attachment 46703
> 
> 
> View attachment 46705


I love these! They really do look like marble.  I would like to try this technique.


----------



## Claudette Carignan

SPowers said:


> I made a salt bar yesterday... it was a crazy afternoon - I felt very disorganized in my mind and in my work - come to find out last night, it was a fool moon!  I don't know about you guys, but I usually can tell by how everyone around me is behaving but I think being inside so much, it wasn't reading things properly!
> Anyway, back to the soap - I had a base soap that I was changing in terms of color only so didn't think it should be too difficult.  I used an individual mold since I was told salt soaps can be hard to cut so didn't want to take a chance.  I did an in-pot swirl but by the time I started pouring it was a bit too thick which made it difficult to get into those small openings without making a mess.  In trying to clean it up, I ended up muddling the tops so much you couldn't tell there was a design at all.  Then I wrapped it in a towel to insulate only to realize an hour later that the recipe said to refrigerate it - which I did!  Long story short, I unmolded a few hours later and realized the tops were actually the bottom and the design came through beautifully... they look like marble.  Every soap I've made so far has gone wrong in one way or another but the end result so far has tuned out just fine!  Quite an amazing process.
> 
> View attachment 46703
> 
> 
> View attachment 46705


Whatever you’re doing wrong keep doing because they are beautiful


----------



## SPowers

Thank you all for the nice comments!  A couple of days ago I started noticing almost pin prick size spots on the bars and I think I'm experiencing DOS.  I looked that up and not sure about the reasons for it... superfat was only 5% and I know my oils are ok.  The other thing, they look rather dull and I'm wondering if it's because they set up in the fridge.  I think I mentioned I first insulated it with a towel for about an hour then realized the recipe said to refrigerate so I moved it at that point.  Would it have mattered if I just left if insulated?  Any thoughts?


----------



## SPowers

Suzette said:


> Well, I made a soap at the request of my husband and it’s pretty cute. He’s a huge nerd and loves comics. My first experience with using m&p as an imbed. I learned a good lesson about the mold for imbed being too thin. Any suggestions about where I might find some deeper molds for this application?


I'm curious abt this technique...  is this an embed that goes thru the whole soap?  It almost looks like it's sitting on top of the soap.  Thanks,


----------



## AliOop

SPowers said:


> Thank you all for the nice comments!  A couple of days ago I started noticing almost pin prick size spots on the bars and I think I'm experiencing DOS.  I looked that up and not sure about the reasons for it... superfat was only 5% and I know my oils are ok.  The other thing, they look rather dull and I'm wondering if it's because they set up in the fridge.  I think I mentioned I first insulated it with a towel for about an hour then realized the recipe said to refrigerate so I moved it at that point.  Would it have mattered if I just left if insulated?  Any thoughts?


The dullness is probably just ash. You can steam it off after the bars have cured.  

DOS doesn’t usually show up this quickly, so the dots are likely something else. You can start a new thread with a close-up picture to ask about it.


----------



## natari624

KiwiMoose said:


> Here's the cut:
> View attachment 46668
> View attachment 46669


They look great!!


----------



## Gooddazey

Did product shots today. Least favorite part of owning a little business. To me, at least. I do like making my soaps all set up and looking cool though. So yeah, boring stuff today.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Gooddazey said:


> Did product shots today. Least favorite part of owning a little business. To me, at least. I do like making my soaps all set up and looking cool though. So yeah, boring stuff today.


Taking photos is one of my favourite parts!


----------



## Gooddazey

KiwiMoose said:


> Taking photos is one of my favourite parts!


I hate it so much. I'm not good at it at all. More power to you, I wish I had the skill and patience to enjoy it


----------



## StarChild

Gooddazey said:


> I hate it so much. I'm not good at it at all. More power to you, I wish I had the skill and patience to enjoy it


I bought a portable light box and you get nice clear pictures with it using my phone.


----------



## Suzette

SPowers said:


> I'm curious abt this technique...  is this an embed that goes thru the whole soap?  It almost looks like it's sitting on top of the soap.  Thanks,


It’s just an embed that is pressed into the top. I wasn’t able to find a deep mold for this type of embed. I purchased it on Etsy and that shop is now closed and I’m trying to find another source. It’s just something I experimented with as he actually asked for it.


----------



## amd

Kafayat Adebowale oyeniyi said:


> Who else mixes honey into lye?


My question is... why? I add it to my oils, mix my oils thoroughly with a stick blender, and then add the lye solution. A much safer method, as well as keeps my honey from scorching.

I mixed up my lye solution over lunch... then noticed the overflowing tote of dirty dishes. Guess I need to wash some of those before I can make soap, so soapy gratification will be delayed. I'm going to do my unchallenge soap, which coincidentally will finish out my regular lineup of soaps. Whew! I've been working on this lineup since last September. I might have made too much soap -said no one ever.

I worked on labels during a long boring meeting this morning (thank goodness for working from home! haha). So I'll be printing those out later this week. My website needs updating. My inventory needs updating. And then I need to make some signage for the peddlers market. And probably remind my husband that he needs to build me another shelf for my show the end of July. I just got confirmation that it's a go, and it will be my first show of the year.


----------



## Kafayat Adebowale oyeniyi

amd said:


> My question is... why? I add it to my oils, mix my oils thoroughly with a stick blender, and then add the lye solution. A much safer method, as well as keeps my honey from scorching.
> 
> I mixed up my lye solution over lunch... then noticed the overflowing tote of dirty dishes. Guess I need to wash some of those before I can make soap, so soapy gratification will be delayed. I'm going to do my unchallenge soap, which coincidentally will finish out my regular lineup of soaps. Whew! I've been working on this lineup since last September. I might have made too much soap -said no one ever.
> 
> I worked on labels during a long boring meeting this morning (thank goodness for working from home! haha). So I'll be printing those out later this week. My website needs updating. My inventory needs updating. And then I need to make some signage for the peddlers market. And probably remind my husband that he needs to build me another shelf for my show the end of July. I just got confirmation that it's a go, and it will be my first show of the year.


Multitasking at the height of it..great job......


----------



## AliOop

Oh.My.Goodness. I am so excited! I found a Craigslist ad for someone who raises hogs and works with a custom butcher. I emailed him to ask about the fat, and he just called back.

Long story short, I'll be picking up 50-60 lbs of ground pork fat on Monday. WOOHOO. I do have to render it myself, but that's what my big turkey roaster is for. I just plug that baby in outside so the smells don't stink up the house.

Since the price of lard has recently skyrocketed around here, I'm just thrilled, because lard soaps are my most-requested. I don't sell, but do a lot of gifting or making batches for cost for friends.

If anyone else is in the Boise, ID area, and you'd like some of this as well, please message me privately and I'll connect you with the supplier.

ETA: he asked if I preferred "flake" lard, because other soapmakers have asked for that. I've heard of leaf lard, which is amazing for baking. I just looked up flake, but only found info about "tender flake" lard. It sounds like it is primarily a baking thing. Does anyone have any opinions or recommendations on that issue?


----------



## Jersey Girl

AliOop said:


> Oh.My.Goodness. I am so excited! I found a Craigslist ad for someone who raises hogs and works with a custom butcher. I emailed him to ask about the fat, and he just called back.
> 
> Long story short, I'll be picking up 50-60 lbs of ground pork fat on Monday. WOOHOO. I do have to render it myself, but that's what my big turkey roaster is for. I just plug that baby in outside so the smells don't stink up the house.
> 
> Since the price of lard has recently skyrocketed around here, I'm just thrilled, because lard soaps are my most-requested. I don't sell, but do a lot of gifting or making batches for cost for friends.
> 
> If anyone else is in the Boise, ID area, and you'd like some of this as well, please message me privately and I'll connect you with the supplier.
> 
> ETA: he asked if I preferred "flake" lard, because other soapmakers have asked for that. I've heard of leaf lard, which is amazing for baking. I just looked up flake, but only found info about "tender flake" lard. It sounds like it is primarily a baking thing. Does anyone have any opinions or recommendations on that issue?



What a fabulous score!  Lucky you!


----------



## SudsyJurn

AliOop said:


> Oh.My.Goodness. I am so excited! I found a Craigslist ad for someone who raises hogs and works with a custom butcher. I emailed him to ask about the fat, and he just called back.
> 
> Long story short, I'll be picking up 50-60 lbs of ground pork fat on Monday. WOOHOO. I do have to render it myself, but that's what my big turkey roaster is for. I just plug that baby in outside so the smells don't stink up the house.
> 
> Since the price of lard has recently skyrocketed around here, I'm just thrilled, because lard soaps are my most-requested. I don't sell, but do a lot of gifting or making batches for cost for friends.
> 
> If anyone else is in the Boise, ID area, and you'd like some of this as well, please message me privately and I'll connect you with the supplier.
> 
> ETA: he asked if I preferred "flake" lard, because other soapmakers have asked for that. I've heard of leaf lard, which is amazing for baking. I just looked up flake, but only found info about "tender flake" lard. It sounds like it is primarily a baking thing. Does anyone have any opinions or recommendations on that issue?



This is amazing! I've been trying to find a local butcher in hopes of rendering my own, but haven't found anything yet.


----------



## SudsyJurn

I tried my hand at some more 'artsy' looking soap. 
Some of them got a bit messed up because I had to move the mold when they were setting up and it crinkled the top, but I was pretty happy with how they turned out for a second attempt at designs.


----------



## tammy sue starks

AliOop said:


> Oh.My.Goodness. I am so excited! I found a Craigslist ad for someone who raises hogs and works with a custom butcher. I emailed him to ask about the fat, and he just called back.
> 
> Long story short, I'll be picking up 50-60 lbs of ground pork fat on Monday. WOOHOO. I do have to render it myself, but that's what my big turkey roaster is for. I just plug that baby in outside so the smells don't stink up the house.
> 
> Since the price of lard has recently skyrocketed around here, I'm just thrilled, because lard soaps are my most-requested. I don't sell, but do a lot of gifting or making batches for cost for friends.
> 
> If anyone else is in the Boise, ID area, and you'd like some of this as well, please message me privately and I'll connect you with the supplier.
> 
> ETA: he asked if I preferred "flake" lard, because other soapmakers have asked for that. I've heard of leaf lard, which is amazing for baking. I just looked up flake, but only found info about "tender flake" lard. It sounds like it is primarily a baking thing. Does anyone have any opinions or recommendations on that issue?


it gives a much whiter lard than just ground pig fat. I get leaf or flake lard from my butcher and am so impressed by it. No smell, no cleaning it. Great stuff


----------



## AliOop

tammy sue starks said:


> it gives a much whiter lard than just ground pig fat. I get leaf or flake lard from my butcher and am so impressed by it. No smell, no cleaning it. Great stuff


Thanks so much! He promised to save me all of the leaf from nine hogs, which should be 50-60 lbs of ground leaf. And he will have it ready by Friday instead of Monday!

I do have to render it, so I don't know how much that will end up being after rendering. It's awesome to hear that it will turn out whiter and cleaner. I suddenly have two family members and two friends clamoring for my goat-milk lard bars, so I'll be rendering this weekend and then soaping after that. Yay!


----------



## tammy sue starks

AliOop said:


> Thanks so much! He promised to save me all of the leaf from nine hogs, which should be 50-60 lbs of ground leaf. And he will have it ready by Friday instead of Monday!
> 
> I do have to render it, so I don't know how much that will end up being after rendering. It's awesome to hear that it will turn out whiter and cleaner. I suddenly have two family members and two friends clamoring for my goat-milk lard bars, so I'll be rendering this weekend and then soaping after that. Yay!


I don't render above 200 degrees and it comes out pure white


----------



## tammy sue starks

AliOop said:


> Thanks so much! He promised to save me all of the leaf from nine hogs, which should be 50-60 lbs of ground leaf. And he will have it ready by Friday instead of Monday!
> 
> I do have to render it, so I don't know how much that will end up being after rendering. It's awesome to hear that it will turn out whiter and cleaner. I suddenly have two family members and two friends clamoring for my goat-milk lard bars, so I'll be rendering this weekend and then soaping after that. Yay!


then you are truly lucky! And with this type of fat there is VERY LITTLE cracklins!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

My new TS mold is scheduled to be delivered tomorrow, I have oils ready to go and I’m hoping to take part of Friday off to make soap.


----------



## msunnerstood

Had a spinal injection yesterday so today its starting to kick in so I decided to make soap. Im working on my unchallenge soap tonight. I wound up cancelling my order for the Mica because the size on the picture was not the actual size of the jar.. I did take that money and order a wand heat sealer which will be here Friday.  still waiting on my soap cutter to ship. said 1-2 weeks to ship on the listing but was hoping for the one week..


----------



## msunnerstood

Just poured the 2nd part of my unchallenge soap. hoping to cut later on


----------



## msunnerstood

Ok not soapy yet but it will be. Im making a chamomile Hydrosol and with it will then make a gel cleanser


----------



## amd

Gosh all this talk of rendering makes me think I should tackle the 25lbs in my freezer...

I am finally done with my soap lineup. I'm going to start tinkering with some embeds for custom soaps, that I really don't need to make until Sept 1, so lots of time to get things just right. Maybe start planning the lineup for 2021 soaps. Or just hang out in my hammock and enjoy the summer!


----------



## Jersey Girl

amd said:


> Gosh all this talk of rendering makes me think I should tackle the 25lbs in my freezer...
> 
> I am finally done with my soap lineup. I'm going to start tinkering with some embeds for custom soaps, that I really don't need to make until Sept 1, so lots of time to get things just right. Maybe start planning the lineup for 2021 soaps. Or just hang out in my hammock and enjoy the summer!



I vote for the hammock!


----------



## AliOop

I picked up 33 lbs of that leaf lard today, and it is rendering outside in the turkey roaster as we speak. I'm very low on my goat-milk lard soaps so there will be a few batches made this weekend. Woot!


----------



## Malleebird

Just following on from my postings in "First Goats Milk Soap"....as I sent it off topic 
I finally cut that bar of oatmilk soap I made 4 days ago...it's okay but still pretty soft and crumbled a bit at the end of the cut.  I probably put too much oatmeal in it too (2 Tbs per 500 g).  Might need a long cure....!
Thanks Arimara for the vote of confidence   I didn't put the lye in the fridge overnight after all. As the overnight forecast was for 1 degree, I decided to just leave it outside.  I was surprised in the morning when I checked it that temp read 22 C ? So I heated my oils with all their additives (that had been sitting overnight) to 27 C..... then added the lye. 



Now I'm off to make Goat's Milk soap....using powdered goats milk and your method Zany...


----------



## JoeyJ

Haven't made soap for ages, so I went in and reviewed, edited, and printed my recipes on Soapmaking Friend. 
My musings...How easy it all looks on video, but to create an actual formulation that suits your particular style of soapmaking and then achieve a useful manufacture of same...now that's what I call professional artisan. 
Cant wait to get back into it!


----------



## tammy sue starks

msunnerstood said:


> Ok not soapy yet but it will be. Im making a chamomile Hydrosol and with it will then make a gel cleanser


what is hydrosol?


----------



## SPowers

I will be making my first Shampoo Bar today... it's a straight forward coconut milk bar from Natural Soap Making.  Wish me luck!


----------



## StarChild

I've made a little collection but I need to get my photos right!


----------



## xavalyss

Cutting two logs, making a new recipe, ane maybe making the recipe.


----------



## Catscankim

Well i worked night shift so i am basically killing time until i am tired enough to go to bed. So im skimming through msgs here and watching soap making videos and enjoying night shift happy hour .


----------



## msunnerstood

tammy sue starks said:


> what is hydrosol?


It's like distilling water with the addition of plant material. That use it in a lot of lotions and creams and cleansers you can do things like rose petals or lavender.  You wind up with a distilled water that has been infused with whatever plant material you choose


----------



## AliOop

The first half of my leaf lard has been rendered and is gorgeous: clear, no smell, and very pure white as it cools. 

For $2/lb, plus gas to pick it up, and a few hours of my time, I got just under 13 lbs of rendered leaf lard from ~16.5 lbs of leaf fat. 

And the chickens got the small pile of cracklins, so everybody is happy.


----------



## Ladka

Last night I made a small batch of soap with 34 % tallow - gosh, was it slow to trace!
I am now making another batch with 46 % tallow - gosh etc...


----------



## AliOop

After finishing up the second half of my lard rendering project, the final tally was almost 5 gallons of pure leaf lard. Hoping to soap this evening, but if not, then tomorrow evening for sure. I need to make another run at the Half-N-Half Unchallenge, since the first bars turned out so blah. This time I will not be experimenting with any untried scents, either.


----------



## sarahmarah

Made vegan palm free soap dough for the first time and messed around with some pink grapefruit slices. Won’t be adding texture to them next time as they look shriveled when dry. I’m sure it won’t matter much as an embed. I just need to refine my scale. These were bigger than I intended. It will be interesting to see how/if 



I can streamline the production of modeling it.


----------



## amd

I took 25lbs of unrendered lard out of the freezer to thaw. I'm hoping it's still good (been in the freezer awhile), and if it is then I'll be rendering it down this week. I'm going to make a few test batches of soap using my own rendered lard, store bought lard, and some unscented lard that a forum member scent me. Tallow is nice, but I miss my lard soaps!

Photographed, packaged and labeled a few soaps. Boxed up stock to switch out at the peddlers market. Now to get my website updated! Oh, and messing around with embeds and starting to plan my 2021 lineup (now that I have 2020 done, ha!).


----------



## msunnerstood

I'm going to be wrapping soap tonight which I normally hate but tonight I'm going to be wrapping it with my new baby


----------



## Mobjack Bay

AliOop said:


> After finishing up the second half of my lard rendering project, the final tally was almost 5 gallons of pure leaf lard. Hoping to soap this evening, but if not, then tomorrow evening for sure. I need to make another run at the Half-N-Half Unchallenge, since the first bars turned out so blah. This time I will not be experimenting with any untried scents, either.


I think you need to make at least one pie with your lovely leaf lard!

The only soapy thing I did today was cut a madder colored soap I made yesterday.  It turned orange when it gelled.  Huh???? First time I had that happen.  The ungelled leftover soap is a lovely pink...


----------



## AliOop

@Mobjack Bay My husband agrees with you about the pie  but that would take away from soaping time! I am making 150 smaller soaps for an event in September, so my goal is to get those done first. After that, pie may happen if any leaf lard remains. And if not, then it is back to the butcher for more.


----------



## Bari b

I made a soap today using my masterbatched lye! Holy cow, that sure makes soapin' life easier! Love it! Thank you all for making it so easy to do with all the information on this forum!

Here is the soap - tried a 50% palm recipe because I ordered a gallon of palm oil back during the lockdown and now need to find a good recipe to use it up with. I used NG Bite Me FO for the fragrance...smells like Fruit Punch, so this is a red, pink and white soap that will go to my young nieces for Christmas.





I am also working on a 50-50 Unchallenge Soap. Hope to get it made tomorrow or Wednesday.


----------



## SPowers

I remade my Beeswax & Honey Soap (the other one took forever to trace, then never got hard, then started oozing oils)... the 2nd batch was a success.  It feels great and smells of lemongrass!  I think this is a keeper.


----------



## AliOop

SPowers said:


> I remade my Beeswax & Honey Soap (the other one took forever to trace, then never got hard, then started oozing oils)... the 2nd batch was a success.  It feels great and smells of lemongrass!  I think this is a keeper.


Wow, those are gorgeous! Nicely done


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Bari b said:


> I made a soap today using my masterbatched lye! Holy cow, that sure makes soapin' life easier! Love it! Thank you all for making it so easy to do with all the information on this forum!
> 
> Here is the soap - tried a 50% palm recipe because I ordered a gallon of palm oil back during the lockdown and now need to find a good recipe to use it up with. I used NG Bite Me FO for the fragrance...smells like Fruit Punch, so this is a red, pink and white soap that will go to my young nieces for Christmas.
> View attachment 46992
> 
> 
> I am also working on a 50-50 Unchallenge Soap. Hope to get it made tomorrow or Wednesday.


I am super impressed that you swirled a 50% palm recipe.  It looks good.


----------



## SPowers

AliOop said:


> Wow, those are gorgeous! Nicely done



Thanks, can't wait to try it!


----------



## Malleebird

SPowers said:


> I remade my Beeswax & Honey Soap


They are lovely ! Love that they smell of lemongrass too...is that all the fragrance you used ? Is that a bubble wrap impression or do you have the right mold?  It's come out so well ! Colour is great too...annatto or turmeric or something else ?


----------



## SPowers

Thanks so much!  I used just lemongrass and hope it holds.  It's bubble wrap but I didn't press firmly enough all over - some of it is a bit muddled but it's not as noticeable once it's cut.  And I subbed out 5% of the palm oil for 5% red palm which is what gives it the beautiful colour!   I think this is my best  soap in my short career of making soap!  I cant wait to start using it.


----------



## Malleebird

So that's what red palm oil does... lovely !  I've seen it in recipes but just thought it was another oil that I didn't need ! Maybe I do after all  .    Not sure that I can get it here though... checked my suppliers and it only seems to be available in specialty grocery shops.


----------



## SPowers

I just happened to have it in my pantry for cooking (I like trying new things) and it just occurred to me that they might have the same properties as regular palm with the added benefit of the colour.  I think I got mine at Amazon.


----------



## tammy sue starks

msunnerstood said:


> It's like distilling water with the addition of plant material. That use it in a lot of lotions and creams and cleansers you can do things like rose petals or lavender.  You wind up with a distilled water that has been infused with whatever plant material you choose


aha


----------



## tammy sue starks

AliOop said:


> The first half of my leaf lard has been rendered and is gorgeous: clear, no smell, and very pure white as it cools.
> 
> For $2/lb, plus gas to pick it up, and a few hours of my time, I got just under 13 lbs of rendered leaf lard from ~16.5 lbs of leaf fat.
> 
> And the chickens got the small pile of cracklins, so everybody is happy.


I am happy for you


----------



## cmzaha

LilianNoir said:


> I tried my hand at shrink wrapping today. Just one bar of MP soap. I have some friends who were interested in my recent batch and I HATE wrapping in cling wrap/saranwrap. It went...eh. Mostly ok but I couldn't get the final seam right and then the soap started melting a bit. :/ Another learning curve to get over.


Not knowing what size bar you are wrapping, I use a heat sealer to seal the bags first, then I cut off a tiny corner for expanded hot air to escape and proceed to shrink wrap. If I have something odd shape I will try to seal around the shape then shrink wrap it. When shrinkwrapping m&p goes as cool as your shrink wrap will allow with your heat gun.

As usual I have done zero soapmaking and it looks like this is going to continue on.

So I am going to be playing and setting up my new Exo Terra 45 gallon terrarium that will house day geckos. It will be a Bio Rain Forest setup.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Back at it again.  I've been doing a bit more rock painting lately which is cutting in to my soap making time.  Yesterday I made a new batch of my Karma Chameleon soap which is my version of the Lush soap (used to pay approx $20 for a wedge of it, and now I can make a whole batch for just over that same cost):


----------



## Malleebird

SPowers said:


> I just happened to have it in my pantry for cooking (I like trying new things)


Lol... me too ! That's how I ended up with annatto in my additive stock pile. Bought it because I went through a brief Brazilian cooking phase ! It gets more use in soap than it ever did in cooking


----------



## Arimara

I tested a bar of from last month because it is at minimum cure. It feels really nice but I can't find the print out of the recipe anywhere. I also found cornmeal to be a race step below coffee grounds.


----------



## msunnerstood

I took the mini plunge. I was out of stearic and noticed prices were up since I last bought some. I normally only buy a pound at a time but found essential depot had it 5LBs for only $3 more. Love the buckets they come in. Also got my cobalt blue glass bottles in the mail today. love them.. they came really well packaged and not a scratch or ding on any of them. soap cutter finally (I hope) comes on Friday.


----------



## SPowers

Malleebird said:


> Lol... me too ! That's how I ended up with annatto in my additive stock pile. Bought it because I went through a brief Brazilian cooking phase ! It gets more use in soap than it ever did in cooking



That's too funny!  That's how I started using Barleygrass powder as a natural colorant as well... sounded healthy but I'm not a smoothie person and didn't like the taste in other things so there ya go!

Awhile back I bought some powders because of their colours to use as natural colorants... not sure how they will work out.
I made a batch yesterday... basically a Bastille soap and used Matcha Green Tea powder as the colorant... someone told me it will turn brown.  The colour is more of light olive but there are signs that it will morph with time.  The other powders I got are Dragonfruit & Strawberry - time will tell but I'm not feeling hopeful.  Here is a pic of the Matcha Green Tea.


----------



## tammy sue starks

I was busy today with soapy stuff! My son cut plywood for 4 molds. Well, let me say I'm happy that someone else besides me cannot cut a straight line! The inside measurements are even but the outsides are off by an inch in some places. Bahaha! I'll be using the jig saw tomorrow to straighten the edges out! My goat milk turned out beautifully but went into partial gel in the middle so there is a shiny circle. The lard I used was from Mangalitsa hogs so it is pure white and my garage fridge is totally full of it. I am so happy! My butcher is getting a few dozen eggs for sure!


----------



## tammy sue starks

I received my order from brambleberry. The coconut creme fo is low on volume and the raspberry mica is all over the place Grrrr. Not happy.
On the flip side, I found a local fresh goat milk supplier. Woohoo!


----------



## PressedSoap

I made two mockup drawings for the next soaps in my series collection and shaved the edges of several dozen bars.


----------



## amd

Ok, my defrosted lard seems to be fine (it was wrapped in 20 layers of plastic and freezer paper), but my week has exploded on me. I'm wondering how long I can keep unrendered lard in the fridge before I can render it. I likely won't have time until Sunday - at which point it will have been out of the freezer a week.

I have more packaging to do from last month's soap frenzy, and finishing up a brewery order, but that will wait until Sunday. I just started laying out my soap ideas for 2021. I'm coming up with a lot of crazy fragrance concoctions trying to clean up my small partially used FO's.


----------



## AliOop

amd said:


> I'm wondering how long I can keep unrendered lard in the fridge before I can render it. I likely won't have time until Sunday - at which point it will have been out of the freezer a week.


I think of it this way: I keep uncured bacon (pretty equivalent to unrendered lard) in the fridge for weeks at a time, and it never goes bad unless the package is opened and exposed to air. Also, your 20lb chunk of  unrendered lard probably took 2-3 days to fully defrost anyway, so it's actually less than a week of being defrosted. So I believe it will be just fine till Sunday or even longer, especially since this isn't going into a food product.


----------



## Adobehead

Hi everyone,
I have been reading but not writing much, I am still here, though.  I found about 55 bars of Lavender/Goats milk soaps that I didn't remember I had (and so I have made more, never wanting to be "out") so wrapped a dozen or so and dropped them off today at the market.  And I recently made another half and half because I am in love with pencil lines now.  The brown speckles are spearmint leaf from my garden.  One side is white cosmetic clay & leaf bits the other side is french green clay.  The EOs are Orange 10X, Geranium and Pachouly in equal parts.  It was fun.  Too many ideas!

I have been costing out the oils and coconut and olive are so economical for me 13 cents an ounce and 12.5.  The tallow is free except for the million hours of rendering and cleaning up after.  And I found a brand of lard in the market that looks white, the first kind was icky dark.  I am still a beginner with lard, having only one batch. The beat goes on.


----------



## tammy sue starks

amd said:


> Ok, my defrosted lard seems to be fine (it was wrapped in 20 layers of plastic and freezer paper), but my week has exploded on me. I'm wondering how long I can keep unrendered lard in the fridge before I can render it. I likely won't have time until Sunday - at which point it will have been out of the freezer a week.
> 
> I have more packaging to do from last month's soap frenzy, and finishing up a brewery order, but that will wait until Sunday. I just started laying out my soap ideas for 2021. I'm coming up with a lot of crazy fragrance concoctions trying to clean up my small partially used FO's.


I think it will be fine. I use lard all of the time and have left it on the counter for ten days

I just made manly man soap lol. Lard soap, coconut oil, castor oil, stout beer and pacific trail fragrance. It's in the oven now


----------



## AliOop

tammy sue starks said:


> I think it will be fine. I use lard all of the time and have left it on the counter for ten days


I think it's a little different if it is unrendered... that does have to be refrigerated since otherwise, the meat bits will go bad. Once rendered, then yes, no refrigeration is needed as long as it is very clean (no water and no meat residue). I still refrigerate mine, just in case I missed some bits that could make it go rancid.


----------



## Arabella

Organized the soaping supplies and found some bars that had cured for a year. Forgot they were there.


----------



## Jersey Girl

Nothing soapy for the last few days as we are on a little camping getaway in PA with two of the kids for a few days.  Although on the way here we did stop at Candles and Supplies to pick up a few things i had ordered as they are right along our route..so I guess that counts!  Spotty internet in the mountains of PA but I’ve been checking in here and there. It’s so beautiful here.


----------



## tammy sue starks

AliOop said:


> I think it's a little different if it is unrendered... that does have to be refrigerated since otherwise, the meat bits will go bad. Once rendered, then yes, no refrigeration is needed as long as it is very clean (no water and no meat residue). I still refrigerate mine, just in case I missed some bits that could make it go rancid.


right, but I thought she said it was in the fridge?


----------



## amd

tammy sue starks said:


> right, but I thought she said it was in the fridge?


It is in the fridge, but that doesn't mean the meat bits won't go bad. As I sell, I would be hesitant to use it [if the meat spoiled before I could render it] and risk DOS. I did defrost in the fridge, so I imagine I could throw it back in the freezer and refreeze it if it looks like it will be longer than Sunday before I get to it.

My body wash bottles and sugar scrub jars came today, so body wash will be on the list for next week too. I think I've picked out all my 2021 scents, so now will be searching YT for design inspiration and/or if any of the scents caused other soapers problems. I've almost got my master FO list created with scent descriptions, links to supplier website, supplier notes and my own notes for behavior, vanillan content, and usage rates. This will hopefully make it easier for me to use up fragrances. Although I was upset when I saw NG no longer has Cracklin Birch!! I use that in one of my brewery soaps, so now I will need to find a replacement.


----------



## AliOop

tammy sue starks said:


> right, but I thought she said it was in the fridge?


Yes, she did... I probably misunderstood you to be saying that she could leave it out on the counter. Sorry about that!


----------



## tammy sue starks

So I think I told you all that I found a local supplier for goat milk. I'm ecstatic because I tasted it and love it!


----------



## tammy sue starks

This is what I did today. My huckleberry goat milk soap is cooling down from cpop and I can't wait to cut it! And on a side note I got an order from Brambleberry and called them to complain because quite a bit of oil was gone and the mica was all over the place. I got an email the next day to replace an 8 oz bottle of coconut f/o and a large jar of mica


----------



## msunnerstood

My soap cutter came today! 

Now that the happy dance is over, I noticed the block you move back and forth to determine bar thickness s just a smidge uneven. Its enough to be noticeable when looking from above the block but measurement wise, its a tiny amount. Im going to have to make soap and cut the bars to see if its noticeable in the bars but im not even sure what to do if it is. it took 3 weeks to get here as it is.


----------



## Bari b

I am going to try to get my challenge soap made between kids' baseball games today..... We will see how it goes!


----------



## Hawksquill

It's been far too long since I soaped or came on the forum, but I made a batch a couple days ago scented with white tea and ginger FO.  The colors turned out more pastel than I was imagining, particularly because I forced gel, but I think it looks like strawberry ice cream and cotton candy so I'm still happy with it.  Very summery!


----------



## AliOop

I gave some of my goat milk soaps to family members at my father-in-law’s memorial. He owned and loved goats bc he enjoyed their quirky personalities. Pics attached show just some of the huge carpet of wildflowers up on the mountain in Wyoming where we celebrated his life.


----------



## LilianNoir

Made a batch of MP for a friend who "commissioned" (in quotes because I'm not really selling yet) a batch for her partner's birthday. Custom scent and tried a new layering/swirling technique.
and yesterday I made a batch of CP using a new technique as well and everything went smooth as silk(well nearly. I did spill a bit of coconut oil).
I legit did a happy dance.


----------



## Jersey Girl

msunnerstood said:


> My soap cutter came today!
> 
> Now that the happy dance is over, I noticed the block you move back and forth to determine bar thickness s just a smidge uneven. Its enough to be noticeable when looking from above the block but measurement wise, its a tiny amount. Im going to have to make soap and cut the bars to see if its noticeable in the bars but im not even sure what to do if it is. it took 3 weeks to get here as it is.



Is that part removable?  Maybe they would send you a new one that would resolve the unevenness. I have a Bud Cutter and I’ve noticed that that same adjustment part didn’t seem perfectly square either but I don’t notice any problem with the cuts when I use it.  It is removable so if it were an Issue I would have asked for a replacement.


----------



## Jersey Girl

AliOop said:


> I gave some of my goat milk soaps to family members at my father-in-law’s memorial. He owned and loved goats bc he enjoyed their quirky personalities. Pics attached show just some of the huge carpet of wildflowers up on the mountain in Wyoming where we celebrated his life.
> 
> View attachment 47146
> View attachment 47147


Beautiful


----------



## LilianNoir

I cut the soap that went so well the other day aaaannnnd realized I totally underestimated discoloration from vanillin.

Welp. Lesson learned. Now let's hope I remember this lesson next time.


----------



## luluzapcat

I had great fun today doing an experiment with crayons as colorants! I couldn't find a lot of information about this, and felt like I had to see it with my own eyes before I accepted what I did find. So I just went for it. It's in the oven now CPOPing, which i also never do so that's exciting too. Normally I prefer the creamy look of ungel-ed, but since I'm going for color this seemed the best way to see what could be achieved. 

They look good now, but who knows what happens next...


----------



## linne1gi

luluzapcat said:


> I had great fun today doing an experiment with crayons as colorants! I couldn't find a lot of information about this, and felt like I had to see it with my own eyes before I accepted what I did find. So I just went for it. It's in the oven now CPOPing, which i also never do so that's exciting too. Normally I prefer the creamy look of ungel-ed, but since I'm going for color this seemed the best way to see what could be achieved.
> 
> They look good now, but who knows what happens next...
> 
> View attachment 47172


I’d love to see the finished soaps.


----------



## runnerchicki

msunnerstood said:


> My soap cutter came today!
> 
> Now that the happy dance is over, I noticed the block you move back and forth to determine bar thickness s just a smidge uneven. Its enough to be noticeable when looking from above the block but measurement wise, its a tiny amount. Im going to have to make soap and cut the bars to see if its noticeable in the bars but im not even sure what to do if it is. it took 3 weeks to get here as it is.


Was it from Workshop Heritage? (looks like mine from your picture) If it does cut uneven, be sure to contact them right away. I have had good service from that company. They are a bit slow to ship but I think that is because their business has really taken off and they make everything themselves.


----------



## runnerchicki

Dropping to see what everyone has been up to. I haven't been making soap because I'm completely loaded down with it lol. My son informed me he needs shaving soap though, so I will probably be making some this weekend.  If I can figure out which recipe version it is he likes - kicking myself at my poor notes.


----------



## msunnerstood

runnerchicki said:


> Was it from Workshop Heritage? (looks like mine from your picture) If it does cut uneven, be sure to contact them right away. I have had good service from that company. They are a bit slow to ship but I think that is because their business has really taken off and they make everything themselves.



Yep it was and it is really beautiful and Im happy with everything else. Im hoping im just seeing things. Ill know tomorrow because in making patchouli (yuck) soap tonight. Cant stand the smell but a regular customer ordered a loaf so I couldnt say no.

Ive been eyeballing their Micas. have you tried them?


----------



## msunnerstood

Jersey Girl said:


> Is that part removable?  Maybe they would send you a new one that would resolve the unevenness. I have a Bud Cutter and I’ve noticed that that same adjustment part didn’t seem perfectly square either but I don’t notice any problem with the cuts when I use it.  It is removable so if it were an Issue I would have asked for a replacement.



Yes it is. and I thought about doing that. I want to give it every chance first though and see if its noticeable on the bars.


----------



## MarnieSoapien

Cut this diagonal soap. I was inspired by the Ski to Sea race that happened every year in the area I grew up. It starts on Mt Baker and finishes at Bellingham Bay. I used Green Moss and Fern FO for the mountain and Seashore. It smells great and I'm so happy with how it looks.


----------



## Bari b

Mobjack Bay said:


> I am super impressed that you swirled a 50% palm recipe.  It looks good.


  Am I not supposed to be able to swirl a 50 percent palm recipe? I am surprised I didn't have problems then, because everything I have been making lately has accelerated!

Call it beginner's luck!

Thank you!


----------



## SoapSisters

MarnieSoapien said:


> Cut this diagonal soap. I was inspired by the Ski to Sea race that happened every year in the area I grew up. It starts on Mt Baker and finishes at Bellingham Bay. I used Green Moss and Fern FO for the mountain and Seashore. It smells great and I'm so happy with how it looks. View attachment 47191


Stunning!!!


----------



## Misschief

MarnieSoapien said:


> Cut this diagonal soap. I was inspired by the Ski to Sea race that happened every year in the area I grew up. It starts on Mt Baker and finishes at Bellingham Bay. I used Green Moss and Fern FO for the mountain and Seashore. It smells great and I'm so happy with how it looks. View attachment 47191


Beautiful soap and Mt. Baker to Bellingham Bay is a beautiful route. We used to drive up to Mt. Baker pretty much every summer, and especially if my parents had company from NL.


----------



## msunnerstood

Cut My Patchouli soap today. You cant tell in the pic but there are also wisps of emerald green in the swirls. She didnt want glitter (  ) So I sprinkled it with Jojoba Beads instead.


----------



## runnerchicki

msunnerstood said:


> Yep it was and it is really beautiful and Im happy with everything else. Im hoping im just seeing things. Ill know tomorrow because in making patchouli (yuck) soap tonight. Cant stand the smell but a regular customer ordered a loaf so I couldnt say no.
> 
> Ive been eyeballing their Micas. have you tried them?


I have only tried one of the sample micas they sent me - it was a gold mica. It was ..gold.  I tend to stick to Mad Micas, Nurture Soap, or Micas and More for mica colors. And I have so many I don't need to order any more lol.

Patchouli - ew. I use it as a base note for blends on occasion, but if it takes over the scent I can't do it. Smells like wet dirt. Which is not pleasant to me.


----------



## msunnerstood

runnerchicki said:


> I have only tried one of the sample micas they sent me - it was a gold mica. It was ..gold.  I tend to stick to Mad Micas, Nurture Soap, or Micas and More for mica colors. And I have so many I don't need to order any more lol.
> 
> Patchouli - ew. I use it as a base note for blends on occasion, but if it takes over the scent I can't do it. Smells like wet dirt. Which is not pleasant to me.



I dont like it either. It was a special order for a full loaf so I bit the bullet. Im actually thinking of making another batch of soap now just to replace the lingering scent lol


----------



## AliOop

I used to be a patchouli hater, but it is growing on me as a good base note in blends, or used at very low rates as a single EO.  But it still overwhelms me whenever the soap is newly made. I have to put it behind closed doors for at least the first week, or my whole house smells like all patch, all the time.


----------



## amd

Still rendering lard. NEVER doing this again. Reading the process online seems so simple, but in my usual clumsy manner I have managed to make a real mess doing it. I think when I'm done I'll have enough to MB into only 24lbs. Will see, might end up splitting it up with the tallow. I will be running test batches before I put it into my MB to make sure it doesn't cause DOS. The ladies who did my rendering for me were seriously underpaid (in soap). Probably a good thing they liked me, because I sure don't like myself right now.

This week's to do list is making body wash and messing around with embeds. Now that I finally invested in liquid gold (Tocopherol T50 blend), I'll be playing around with some lotion making, but that will probably be next week.


----------



## AliOop

amd said:


> Still rendering lard. NEVER doing this again. Reading the process online seems so simple, but in my usual clumsy manner I have managed to make a real mess doing it. I think when I'm done I'll have enough to MB into only 24lbs. Will see, might end up splitting it up with the tallow. I will be running test batches before I put it into my MB to make sure it doesn't cause DOS. The ladies who did my rendering for me were seriously underpaid (in soap). Probably a good thing they liked me, because I sure don't like myself right now.
> 
> This week's to do list is making body wash and messing around with embeds. Now that I finally invested in liquid gold (Tocopherol T50 blend), I'll be playing around with some lotion making, but that will probably be next week.


Rats, sorry you are having such a terrible time of it. I used to feel that way before using the electric turkey roaster. But I get that's not an investment everyone wants to make ($25 plus the space to store this large item). Hope the end product is to your liking!!


----------



## SPowers

I attempted to make a 'woodgrain' technique soap.  I don't have many colours so decided to do black, white & silver.  My FO's accelerated my batter a bit... the first part went well, but by the time I was finishing, it was much thicker.  It will be interesting to see what the inside looks like.
On another note, I made my own  tall, skinny, loaf from corrugated plastic.  You can see that I did not fill the mold.  I used my regular 1000 gr of oil which is obvously not enough for this mold.
I was asking earlier about calculating thee amount a vessel like this might hold and the formula given is LxWxHx .04.  Am I right that the result of this calculation will give me the amount of oils to use in this size mold?  The result of my calculation is approx 1600 gr which means I should adjust my recipes to 1600 gr of oil rather than the 1000 gr presently using.  Am I on the right track?

I didn't even think of this when I was making the soap which is a bit disappointing.


----------



## AliOop

SPowers said:


> I attempted to make a 'woodgrain' technique soap.  I don't have many colours so decided to do black, white & silver.  My FO's accelerated my batter a bit... the first part went well, but by the time I was finishing, it was much thicker.  It will be interesting to see what the inside looks like.
> On another note, I made my own  tall, skinny, loaf from corrugated plastic.  You can see that I did not fill the mold.  I used my regular 1000 gr of oil which is obvously not enough for this mold.
> I was asking earlier about calculating thee amount a vessel like this might hold and the formula given is LxWxHx .04.  Am I right that the result of this calculation will give me the amount of oils to use in this size mold?  The result of my calculation is approx 1600 gr which means I should adjust my recipes to 1600 gr of oil rather than the 1000 gr presently using.  Am I on the right track?
> 
> I didn't even think of this when I was making the soap which is a bit disappointing.


Mold looks good and soap looks pretty! Yes, those are the correct adjustments to make. If you use Soapmaking Friend for the calculator, you can also put in the mold dimensions there to get the correct batch size.


----------



## Mellicious

Made my first ever cp cupcakes


----------



## SPowers

AliOop said:


> Mold looks good and soap looks pretty! Yes, those are the correct adjustments to make. If you use Soapmaking Friend for the calculator, you can also put in the mold dimensions there to get the correct batch size.


Ah, I didn't know that about Soapmaking Friend - thanks for that tip!  I'm going to look now.  I just looked at it - THANKS!  Such a great feature!


----------



## AliOop

Mellicious said:


> Made my first ever cp cupcakes


I'd eat those!!


----------



## Mellicious

AliOop said:


> I'd eat those!!


They smell good enough to eat  Mango & Peach


----------



## Catscankim

tammy sue starks said:


> I received my order from brambleberry. The coconut creme fo is low on volume and the raspberry mica is all over the place Grrrr. Not happy.
> On the flip side, I found a local fresh goat milk supplier. Woohoo!


I got my BB order with coconut FO spilled all over everything. You cant read the labels on any other FO so you have to go by smell. I got about half of the brown oxide, but extra containers of the micas and activated charcoal. I emailed them last week to offer to pay for all the extra stuff and they havent replied. So i guess its all mine now. I tried...


----------



## tammy sue starks

Catscankim said:


> I got my BB order with coconut FO spilled all over everything. You cant read the labels on any other FO so you have to go by smell. I got about half of the brown oxide, but extra containers of the micas and activated charcoal. I emailed them last week to offer to pay for all the extra stuff and they havent replied. So i guess its all mine now. I tried...


at least you tried


----------



## tammy sue starks

LilianNoir said:


> I cut the soap that went so well the other day aaaannnnd realized I totally underestimated discoloration from vanillin.
> 
> Welp. Lesson learned. Now let's hope I remember this lesson next time.


it is weird isn't it?


----------



## KiwiMoose

MarnieSoapien said:


> Cut this diagonal soap. I was inspired by the Ski to Sea race that happened every year in the area I grew up. It starts on Mt Baker and finishes at Bellingham Bay. I used Green Moss and Fern FO for the mountain and Seashore. It smells great and I'm so happy with how it looks. View attachment 47191


Gorgeous Marnie!

Today I made a Rhubarb and Rose Syrup scented soap.  Sounds, and smells quite good.  A bit boring to look at just yet - the bottom side is actually the top because I have a silicone mat in there.


----------



## TashaBird

Today I finally got to try my #4 batch of soap. Tallow coconut oil with basil and lemongrass eo. Apparently EOcalc says I used to much basil EO. But, I’ve used basil in massage oil off and on over the years, and I was unaware of EOcalc at the time. So, I just had a shower with it, and so far ok.  It’s pretty and it smells loverly! Basil EO really smells like a spicy happy to me!


----------



## Andy7891

msunnerstood said:


> Cut My Patchouli soap today. You cant tell in the pic but there are also wisps of emerald green in the swirls. She didnt want glitter (  ) So I sprinkled it with Jojoba Beads instead.


I really like the marbled look of the soap. Is that a particular technique? I know it will take practice to even come close to that for me or any newbie. Thanks.


----------



## msunnerstood

Andy7891 said:


> I really like the marbled look of the soap. Is that a particular technique? I know it will take practice to even come close to that for me or any newbie. Thanks.


Thanks! It's a HP in the pot swirl. After the cook  I poured off a little batter and made one blue and one green and what was left in the crockpot, white.  just poured each color in a line across the white in the crockpot and then zig zagged my spatula from top to bottom and poured it into the mold.


----------



## LilianNoir

KiwiMoose said:


> Rhubarb and Rose Syrup scented soap.


That sounds like it smells AMAZING. What did you use for that scent?




Catscankim said:


> I got my BB order with coconut FO spilled all over everything. You cant read the labels on any other FO so you have to go by smell. I got about half of the brown oxide, but extra containers of the micas and activated charcoal. I emailed them last week to offer to pay for all the extra stuff and they havent replied. So i guess its all mine now. I tried...


My last BB order was not well packed either, and one of the FOs didn't have tape around the cap and leaked. I messaged their CS about it and they offered to send another one....and the new one had the exact same issue. No tape and leakage. At that point it wasn't worth it as I'd gotten what I paid for content wise. But it's another reason for me to start to stay away from them.


----------



## KiwiMoose

LilianNoir said:


> That sounds like it smells AMAZING. What did you use for that scent?


I bought it like that - but didn’t have enough so added some Rose FO and some Fig and Rhubarb FO to top it up. Also some sweet orange EO.


----------



## Kafayat Adebowale oyeniyi

Getting ready to submit my soapchallenge club first time entry ....yaayyy


----------



## Catscankim

LilianNoir said:


> That sounds like it smells AMAZING. What did you use for that scent?
> 
> 
> My last BB order was not well packed either, and one of the FOs didn't have tape around the cap and leaked. I messaged their CS about it and they offered to send another one....and the new one had the exact same issue. No tape and leakage. At that point it wasn't worth it as I'd gotten what I paid for content wise. But it's another reason for me to start to stay away from them.


That was the weird thing. my coconut FO had the tape around the bottle. Its like coconut was just poured all over everything.


----------



## Kafayat Adebowale oyeniyi

Ladka said:


> Last night I made a small batch of soap with 34 % tallow - gosh, was it slow to trace!
> I am now making another batch with 46 % tallow - gosh etc...


Tallow bars are super moisturizing...you will love it...but is it only me ....my tallow barks dont look so bright coloured



msunnerstood said:


> It's like distilling water with the addition of plant material. That use it in a lot of lotions and creams and cleansers you can do things like rose petals or lavender.  You wind up with a distilled water that has been infused with whatever plant material you choose


I love this alot...........oil infusions too are my favorites for soap making. ....with this super sunny sunny.... oww.....my infusions just went on another level you know


----------



## AliOop

Just finished a small batch of my coffee scrub salt bars. I go through about one bar per month at the kitchen sink, where it is great for cleaning and deodorizing hands after gardening, cooking, etc. Since I only have six bars left, and they need at least six months to cure, it was time to restock. I actually like them much better around 8 months, so maybe I'll try to stretch out this last batch a little longer if I can.

I also made 36 bars of my lard-GM-oat soaps in a variety of cavity molds. I need a total of 120 of them cured by mid-September for a ladies' retreat with our church, so this is batch one of four. Hopefully it won't have to be a virtual retreat!  These are uncolored and scented in the Reason EO blend from EOCalc.com.  The next batch will be colored and probably in a high-lavender blend, which seems to be very popular when I ask what scents people like the most.

All the soaps are now tucked away on a table in the mudroom-turned-soap-curing room, and covered in these foil insulating pouches. When we order from Whole Foods via Prime Now, the cold foods are always packed in these foil pouches. When flattened out, they are the perfect size and very light weight, so they don't put dents in the soaps. If I had the right size pan to go underneath for support, I could even slide the molds right into the pouches. But on top is fine in this warm weather.

Yes, I admit, I'm cheap and I like to recycle stuff!


----------



## Kafayat Adebowale oyeniyi

AliOop said:


> Just finished a small batch of my coffee scrub salt bars. I go through about one bar per month at the kitchen sink, where it is great for cleaning and deodorizing hands after gardening, cooking, etc. Since I only have six bars left, and they need at least six months to cure, it was time to restock. I actually like them much better around 8 months, so maybe I'll try to stretch out this last batch a little longer if I can.
> 
> I also made 36 bars of my lard-GM-oat soaps in a variety of cavity molds. I need a total of 120 of them cured by mid-September for a ladies' retreat with our church, so this is batch one of four. Hopefully it won't have to be a virtual retreat!  These are uncolored and scented in the Reason EO blend from EOCalc.com.  The next batch will be colored and probably in a high-lavender blend, which seems to be very popular when I ask what scents people like the most.
> 
> All the soaps are now tucked away on a table in the mudroom-turned-soap-curing room, and covered in these foil insulating pouches. When we order from Whole Foods via Prime Now, the cold foods are always packed in these foil pouches. When flattened out, they are the perfect size and very light weight, so they don't put dents in the soaps. If I had the right size pan to go underneath for support, I could even slide the molds right into the pouches. But on top is fine in this warm weather.
> 
> Yes, I admit, I'm cheap and I like to recycle stuff! View attachment 47239
> View attachment 47240


This is a great idea.....why no recycle.....yes I love recycling


----------



## Kafayat Adebowale oyeniyi

msunnerstood said:


> Cut My Patchouli soap today. You cant tell in the pic but there are also wisps of emerald green in the swirls. She didnt want glitter (  ) So I sprinkled it with Jojoba Beads instead.
> 
> View attachment 47210


I love you picture station you know



SPowers said:


> I attempted to make a 'woodgrain' technique soap.  I don't have many colours so decided to do black, white & silver.  My FO's accelerated my batter a bit... the first part went well, but by the time I was finishing, it was much thicker.  It will be interesting to see what the inside looks like.
> On another note, I made my own  tall, skinny, loaf from corrugated plastic.  You can see that I did not fill the mold.  I used my regular 1000 gr of oil which is obvously not enough for this mold.
> I was asking earlier about calculating thee amount a vessel like this might hold and the formula given is LxWxHx .04.  Am I right that the result of this calculation will give me the amount of oils to use in this size mold?  The result of my calculation is approx 1600 gr which means I should adjust my recipes to 1600 gr of oil rather than the 1000 gr presently using.  Am I on the right track?
> 
> I didn't even think of this when I was making the soap which is a bit disappointing.


Just thinking of trying making a mould out too. .watching YouTube videos at the moment though...fingers crossed


----------



## msunnerstood

Kafayat Adebowale oyeniyi said:


> I love you picture station you know


Its a stool with a black table cloth


----------



## Kafayat Adebowale oyeniyi

The more you can innovate with little thing around the better..


msunnerstood said:


> Its a stool with a black table cloth


----------



## Kafayat Adebowale oyeniyi

tammy sue starks said:


> So I think I told you all that I found a local supplier for goat milk. I'm ecstatic because I tasted it and love it!


I got a local supplier of honey and I was super excited I bought some honey off him ...........he gifted me some beeswax....awwww


----------



## AliOop

Un-molded all the soap favors for our Ladies' conference, as well as my scrubby-coffee salt soaps. I'm trying to make a variety of shapes, sizes, colors, and scents. This latest batch wasn't colored, but the next ones will be.

Some of the soaps on the rack are from other batches. The ones with green color are from the June un-challenge and are refills for family and friends who request my GM-Lard or GM-Lard-Oatmeal soaps. Others are just leftovers from other batches that I'm leaving out for a longer cure, just to see what happens.

I don't usually make this quantity of soaps at one time, so I may *need* to find a bigger curing rack. My fear is that would encourage me to make even MORE soap. I currently limit myself to what I can fit on the rack and in the bathrooms. Ummm, and maybe one other (big) bag up on a shelf.  That bag is full of older stuff that I don't like as much, although I must say, as I'm pulling out the occasional bar now after 1-2 years of curing, they are so much nicer than they used to be. Curing apparently cures many things.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Cut my Rhubarb and Rose Soap!


----------



## AliOop

KiwiMoose said:


> Cut my Rhubarb and Rose Soap!
> View attachment 47274
> View attachment 47275
> View attachment 47276


Love the impression mat used on the top!


----------



## jcandleattic

Not today, and not soapy, but I made a memorial hurricane shell for my sister. She lost her hub end of May. This is the pic she gave me for this.
I still need to smooth out the top a little but once the top is smoothed, just put one of those battery operate tealights down inside of it, and it's done.
It really does look better IRL.
(ETA: I made this yesterday) 


.


----------



## Lin19687

Awww


----------



## msunnerstood

cut the sandalwood soap


----------



## Jersey Girl

I wish I could do something ”soapy” as I just last week picked up some stearic acid and my KOH came yesterday. Want to try a shaving  soap!  But....canning season is here and we picked these yesterday. Sour cherries are so tedious to pick and process and we picked 15 lbs yesterday so...soaping has to wait!  Jam coming up!  And the blueberry patch opened up this week too!


----------



## Louise Taylor

Today I wrapped and labeled baby soaps for an event tomorrow. I have no idea if many people will turn up but I have to try. I have so much soap it is overtaking the house


----------



## marshmallowlady

Haven't made any soapy goodness in a while, but I *did* check on my Bramble Berry (shipped) and WSP (not shipped yet) orders...and said I'd like to bring my soaps and bath bombs to a vendor event that several of my neighbors and I are trying to put together at our pool area. Does that count?


----------



## TashaBird

Finally got to try my bacon and beer soap. It’s ugly, but it’s one of my favorite that I’ve made so far. My hubs triple rendered our huge stash of bacon grease, and he uses some for candle making. I made these with some sunflower oil and scented with palo santo EO. Got some not-for-sale labels on the soaps I have coming out of hibernation.
Anyone else find a good assembly line soothing?
Edit: Also, I’m way too excited to have a tin of soap shavings to keep in my purse.


----------



## tammy sue starks

Kafayat Adebowale oyeniyi said:


> I got a local supplier of honey and I was super excited I bought some honey off him ...........he gifted me some beeswax....awwww


That is so nice!


----------



## KiwiMoose

TashaBird said:


> Finally got to try my bacon and beer soap. It’s ugly, but it’s one of my favorite that I’ve made so far. My hubs triple rendered our huge stash of bacon grease, and he uses some for candle making. I made these with some sunflower oil and scented with palo santo EO. Got some not-for-sale labels on the soaps I have coming out of hibernation.
> Anyone else find a good assembly line soothing?
> Edit: Also, I’m way too excited to have a tin of soap shavings to keep in my purse.


I love me a good assembly line


----------



## AliOop

KiwiMoose said:


> I love me a good assembly line


I love me a huge stash of bacon grease


----------



## LilianNoir

Got lye solution and oils prepped earlier this week and about to make two batches for a soap challenge. I'm excited to try a new technique and test out an idea I have. 
Slowly getting myself into a flow.


----------



## SPowers

So my woodgrain soap doesn't look much like woodgrain... then I realized I was supposed to cut it differently in order for the woodgrain effect to show!  It's always something with me!  I will persevere and try again.


----------



## SoapySuds

AliOop said:


> I love me a huge stash of bacon grease


I just ‘cleaned’ my stash of bacon grease! 

I dismantled a large cabinet that was holding nothing in my soap space. Had no shelves, was extremely large and awkward.

First time I’ve been able to even think about doing soaping in six months.


----------



## Mellicious

More cupcake soap...


----------



## TashaBird

Not soap. But, I finally made lotion bars for the rest of my stash of altoids tins. Adorbs! Smells SO good! Rose geranium, orange, and ginger essential oils in a base of tallow, cocoa butter, beeswax, and avocado oil.
Also, I think I leveled up as a soaper because I’m WAY too excited about my soap shavings in the mini altoids tin to keep in my purse!!!


----------



## Jersey Girl

SPowers said:


> So my woodgrain soap doesn't look much like woodgrain... then I realized I was supposed to cut it differently in order for the woodgrain effect to show!  It's always something with me!  I will persevere and try again.



It sure is pretty though!


----------



## TashaBird

The hubs made me some labels. I need to learn to make them for myself, but I think he likes the job security. Putting labels on really is satisfying! Makes em feel finished!


----------



## Jersey Girl

Love the recycling @TashaBird !


----------



## LilianNoir

If I'm not actively making soap, I'm thinking about and babbling to my poor husband about it. XD

So yesterday I made two batches of soap for a challenge.
And today I cut them and reviewing my process. (Also updating my soap notebooks today)

The overall process went ok, but I'm prettttty sure I soaped too cool. 80F. 
I think it's stearic spots and salt.
I only added 2tsn of salt but I forgot to add it before the lye, and added it the next day to cool (80F) lye solution. Oils were kinda low too 81F, and not fully translucent. I should've warmed it a bit. I had some salt sludge in the bottom of my lye container but I thought the rest would be ok. NOPE.
Def not lye (I checked) but not really what I was going for. 
another lesson learned.


----------



## Jersey Girl

I finally made soap yesterday.  It had been 12 days since I made any. *gasp* Lol. Gardening and other outdoor activities have gotten in the way. I used a lemon verbena fo that I got on “special” At Candles and Supplies as I was picking up some SA and TD on our way driving out to camp in PA last week. 16 oz for $10.  I have a feeling it may not stick but I had to try it.  It accelerated a bit so my swirl isn’t very good but it smells nice...not the best I’ve smelled but nice...I also made some sour cherry jam this am from the cherries we picked a couple days ago.


----------



## TashaBird

I can’t wait!!! Made my first batch of salt soap and it went great! I’ve been super into all things salt since before I started soaping. So when I heard of this magickal sounding concoction I was SO intrigued. %80 CO %20 avo oil, %80 salt PPO, added some indigo, peppermint and lavender oil at %8. Blended at about 125f. Used my new plastic containers, no more glass!!! 
But how on earth can I wait 6 whole months?!!! Anybody wanna sell or trade me a properly cured bar of a similar-ish salt soap?


----------



## LilianNoir

Jersey Girl said:


> I finally made soap yesterday.  It had been 12 days since I made any. *gasp* Lol. Gardening and other outdoor activities have gotten in the way. I used a lemon verbena fo that I got on “special” At Candles and Supplies as I was picking up some SA and TD on our way driving out to camp in PA last week. 16 oz for $10.  I have a feeling it may not stick but I had to try it.  It accelerated a bit so my swirl isn’t very good but it smells nice...not the best I’ve smelled but nice...I also made some sour cherry jam this am from the cherries we picked a couple days ago.


Ok I REAAAALY want cherry jam with like, clotted cream and scones right now.


----------



## LilianNoir

TashaBird said:


> I can’t wait!!! Made my first batch of salt soap and it went great! I’ve been super into all things salt since before I started soaping. So when I heard of this magickal sounding concoction I was SO intrigued. %80 CO %20 avo oil, %80 salt PPO, added some indigo, peppermint and lavender oil at %8. Blended at about 125f. Used my new plastic containers, no more glass!!!
> But how on earth can I wait 6 whole months?!!! Anybody wanna sell or trade me a properly cured bar of a similar-ish salt soap?



With the angle and lighting, the photo of your soaps reminded of a particular fossil, often encased in black stone.
Google search says Orthoceras fossil is what I'm thinking of. It looks neat!


----------



## TashaBird

LilianNoir said:


> With the angle and lighting, the photo of your soaps reminded of a particular fossil, often encased in black stone.
> Google search says Orthoceras fossil is what I'm thinking of. It looks neat!


That was fun! Thanks.


----------



## AliOop

Made a big batch of my standard goat-milk-lard-oatmeal recipe but with AVJ instead of vinegar, then divided that into two batches:

Batch 1: 8 decorative cavity mold bars colored with light purple and scented with lavender. It's part of a wedding gift box that my daughter and I are putting together for my nephew and his bride-to-be for their August wedding. They love handcrafted items, and she loves lavender, so now my curing room is overwhelming me with lavender. My daughter is going to make him some beard oil for his part of the gift. Not sure yet what else we will do, but probably some bath bombs and shower steamers.

Batch 2: approximately 5 lbs in a slab mold  scented with the EO blend "Reason" from EoCalc. The plan was a drop swirl with a hanger swirl. I had just poured the base into the mold when I realized I'd forgotten the fragrance. Poured that right into the mold and used the mini-frother to incorporate it with the batter. Fortunately it stayed fluid enough to add  the three colors and some decent swirls on top. Then I put it in the oven to CPOP for a few hours. 
AND just realized I never did the hanger swirl.


----------



## AliOop

@Jersey Girl the soap AND the jam look GREAT.


----------



## AliOop

LilianNoir said:


> not really what I was going for.


I think they look cool - kinda celestial!


----------



## Rachel M.

I finally used soapcalc to make my own recipe. It's the first batch I've formulated myself and it is also a Soleseife bar. I used dead sea salt in my water, and I scented them with Bergamot Tea FO.


----------



## Catscankim

Rachel M. said:


> I finally used soapcalc to make my own recipe. It's the first batch I've formulated myself and it is also a Soleseife bar. I used dead sea salt in my water, and I scented them with Bergamot Tea FO.


when I first started posting here, I got a very stern finger waving about learning soap calc, lol. All good intentions of course. It made drastic improvements on my learning.


----------



## Catscankim

I love the color of your bars!!


----------



## TashaBird

Rachel M. said:


> I finally used soapcalc to make my own recipe. It's the first batch I've formulated myself and it is also a Soleseife bar. I used dead sea salt in my water, and I scented them with Bergamot Tea FO.


Beautiful! What is the colorant?


----------



## MGM

SPowers said:


> That's too funny!  That's how I started using Barleygrass powder as a natural colorant as well... sounded healthy but I'm not a smoothie person and didn't like the taste in other things so there ya go!
> 
> ....
> I made a batch yesterday... basically a Bastille soap and used Matcha Green Tea powder as the colorant...



I just did the opposite....I was listening to a podcast on Matcha and they made it sound so good and I knew I had some in my soaping stash....so I used the Matcha for the first time to...gasp...*drink*!


----------



## cmzaha

tammy sue starks said:


> at least you tried


no no no... you call and demand this be corrected. You can send back the mess and they can re-send out to you. If you happen to be a member of the Guild mention filing a report. Do not take the first answer from customer service. It is unacceptable. Hopefully, you took pictures. BB is getting sloppy and hateful. They do not like Guild complaints, but I think you have to be a member to file one although I am not 100% sure. Did they replace your CO? 

I have done nothing but I do have a market opening up July 13th or possibly opening. It is not my good market but it is better than nothing.


----------



## cmzaha

Rachel M. said:


> I finally used soapcalc to make my own recipe. It's the first batch I've formulated myself and it is also a Soleseife bar. I used dead sea salt in my water, and I scented them with Bergamot Tea FO.


You do not want to use DSO in salt bars. If you used the 25% salt you might not be happy but only time will tell. Just give them a very long cure of 6-12 months. DSO contains too many minerals. It will make a sweaty, waxy non-lathering salt bar. I found the max that could be used was 5% DSO but it still did not make a quality salt bar, in my opinion. It was something I played with for a long time and did sell when DSO products were selling well, which sold well at the time, but finally, sales died down. Probably because even the 5% added to my regular salt bars cut lather.


----------



## MGM

luluzapcat said:


> I had great fun today doing an experiment with crayons as colorants!



I used purple crayons in a lard soap about a year ago. Even though the crayon was fully melted, it gathered in spots and then, it morphed over the months from purply-pink to more reddish. Now that I look at it up close, it looks measles-y 
I don't mind it, but I wouldn't consider it a stable colorant, especially to sell/give away, since it changed so much over 6 months.
The black is activated charcoal and it's looked the same all the way through.
You'll have to keep us updated on what your soaps do!


----------



## jcandleattic

I just put in a small order for some FO's I needed to replenish. 
Crazy I needed to place an order since I just got about 100 lbs of FO's (all in various sizes) from a friend that is moving and gave me all of her remaining stock because she won't be doing much once she gets settled in her new place. Unfortunately in all the product she had, she didn't have these 5 scents which are basically the only ones I will reuse often.


----------



## Rachel M.

cmzaha said:


> You do not want to use DSO in salt bars. If you used the 25% salt you might not be happy but only time will tell. Just give them a very long cure of 6-12 months. DSO contains too many minerals. It will make a sweaty, waxy non-lathering salt bar. I found the max that could be used was 5% DSO but it still did not make a quality salt bar, in my opinion. It was something I played with for a long time and did sell when DSO products were selling well, which sold well at the time, but finally, sales died down. Probably because even the 5% added to my regular salt bars cut lather.



Oh, I already knew it wouldn't have a good lather. I was making them as a super conditioning bar of soap for my sister that gets eczema rashes on her hands. 
I appreciate the input, I generally do a lot of reading on what I plan to do before trying. But I also am using cheaper oils/butters so if it fails, it's just a learning experience.  
I did  20% of the salt in the water after separating out the amount I needed to dissolve my lye. That's what I read that someone else was doing when I went cruising through the forum for Soleseife info at least.


----------



## Rachel M.

TashaBird said:


> Beautiful! What is the colorant?


 So I used a purple from Brambleberry that I already knew was prone to morphing into grey in the main batch and added a mica that I bought off Etsy to the top portion. Their shop is I think, Dragon Dust Micas. (All of their colors have been beautiful)


----------



## luluzapcat

MGM said:


> I used purple crayons in a lard soap about a year ago. Even though the crayon was fully melted, it gathered in spots and then, it morphed over the months from purply-pink to more reddish. Now that I look at it up close, it looks measles-y
> I don't mind it, but I wouldn't consider it a stable colorant, especially to sell/give away, since it changed so much over 6 months.
> The black is activated charcoal and it's looked the same all the way through.
> You'll have to keep us updated on what your soaps do!



Oh that is very good information to share! Thanks for the warning! I would have thought if anything it might fade over time, which I could live with, but gathering in spots is really off-putting! 

I made 6 samples in different colors. I'll just keep them for a year and see what they do. I'll post photos so far in a separate thread that I can update over time.


----------



## Rogue-Soaper

MGM said:


> I used purple crayons in a lard soap about a year ago. Even though the crayon was fully melted, it gathered in spots and then, it morphed over the months from purply-pink to more reddish. Now that I look at it up close, it looks measles-y
> I don't mind it, but I wouldn't consider it a stable colorant, especially to sell/give away, since it changed so much over 6 months.
> The black is activated charcoal and it's looked the same all the way through.
> You'll have to keep us updated on what your soaps do!


I bet kids would love this, it made me smile.  Then I wondered if you have used it? What happened with the spots?  About ten years I purchased soap in Portland at the open air market (I like to try other soaps creations),  It was so pretty and had several colors in it.  However, when I used it, the colorant left a yellow tint on my skin and dyed my washcloth as well, the spots in you soap made me think of this.  I am just curious.


----------



## msunnerstood

I ordered Glass beakers from the Ax-Man today.  A  small one to mix mica in and a medium for fragrance oils and 2 large ones for making lotion or body wash batches.


----------



## SPowers

I tried my hand at  bar for sensitive skin... Turmeric & Carrot Soap - 1/2 the lye water is goat's milk.  I also included some colloidal oatmeal and a bit of honey too.  I subbed out 5% of the Palm Oil for Red Palm Oil.  It smells overwhelmingly of turmeric even though I used a honey FO.  I made this in my homemade mold which I think it too wide... I was going for tall  skinny but the bars are almost square... heafty indeed!


----------



## TashaBird

Unmolded my first salt soap. Scented with peppermint and lavender EO and the blue is from indigo. I LOVE them! I am a bit bummed that some of them got some mooshed spots. They seemed to take a long time to harden. I’m going to make another batch. I like that they’ll be ready around New Years! Extra salt to wash 2020 away!!! %80 CO %20 avocado oil, %80 salt ppo, %20 SF.


----------



## AliOop

Unmolded and cut my colored and swirled slab. I am so ticked that I CPOP'd this large batch before testing the micas in a smaller CPOP batch.

The colors (admittedly cheap micas from the local store) have performed decently in non-CPOP soap, with some slight morphing. But this time, the soft green went camo green, the white turned tan, and the soft pink morphed to rusty orange. The non-cooked soap that dried on my soaping containers stayed the original soft colors (as did prior non-CPOP batches), so I'm reasonably sure that the extra heat made the colors change.

I had expected some air bubbles due to using the milk-frother to add in the forgotten fragrance after pouring the base batter into the mold. But the color change is so disappointing. These camo-colored soaps were supposed to be a foo-foo girly gift for a ladies' conference. So while the color isn't horrid, it doesn't fit the soap order, so it has to be redone.... meaning that a bunch more bars are now added to my "donate to the shelter" stash. At least they smell good and will make nice gentle soap for the shelter folks. Sigh.

ETA: the soaps are much more "camo" in color than the photo shows.

On the plus side, my new cavity molds have nice, sharp details, even before clean-up. These are lavender scented as part of a specially-requested wedding gift box. The bars are actually a light lavender, not muddy gray. I really need to learn how to take good pictures!


----------



## DKing

Rachel M. said:


> Oh, I already knew it wouldn't have a good lather. I was making them as a super conditioning bar of soap for my sister that gets eczema rashes on her hands.


I also get eczema on my hands (one hand, one foot actually) so I have a suggestion for your sister to try.  It helps me a ton, so might be useful for her.  I use either apple cider vinegar or tea tree oil when I have a flare and they are both much better than the steroid cream I originally was prescribed for it.


----------



## Rachel M.

DKing said:


> I also get eczema on my hands (one hand, one foot actually) so I have a suggestion for your sister to try.  It helps me a ton, so might be useful for her.  I use either apple cider vinegar or tea tree oil when I have a flare and they are both much better than the steroid cream I originally was prescribed for it.



I'm actually on the phone with her right now and relayed the message.  Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## DKing

Rachel M. said:


> I'm actually on the phone with her right now and relayed the message.  Thanks for the suggestion.


Hopefully it works for her as well as it does for me.  I can empathize with how miserable it can be to have a flare up.


----------



## KiwiMoose

AliOop said:


> Unmolded and cut my colored and swirled slab. I am so ticked that I CPOP'd this large batch before testing the micas in a smaller CPOP batch.
> 
> The colors (admittedly cheap micas from the local store) have performed decently in non-CPOP soap, with some slight morphing. But this time, the soft green went camo green, the white turned tan, and the soft pink morphed to rusty orange. The non-cooked soap that dried on my soaping containers stayed the original soft colors (as did prior non-CPOP batches), so I'm reasonably sure that the extra heat made the colors change.
> 
> I had expected some air bubbles due to using the milk-frother to add in the forgotten fragrance after pouring the base batter into the mold. But the color change is so disappointing. These camo-colored soaps were supposed to be a foo-foo girly gift for a ladies' conference. So while the color isn't horrid, it doesn't fit the soap order, so it has to be redone.... meaning that a bunch more bars are now added to my "donate to the shelter" stash. At least they smell good and will make nice gentle soap for the shelter folks. Sigh.
> 
> ETA: the soaps are much more "camo" in color than the photo shows.
> 
> On the plus side, my new cavity molds have nice, sharp details, even before clean-up. These are lavender scented as part of a specially-requested wedding gift box. The bars are actually a light lavender, not muddy gray. I really need to learn how to take good pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 47420
> View attachment 47421
> View attachment 47422


LOVE your swirls - really pretty.  I also have that cavity mold and they do come out nice and crisp.


----------



## AliOop

KiwiMoose said:


> LOVE your swirls - really pretty.  I also have that cavity mold and they do come out nice and crisp.


Well, thank you, Oh Queen of Amazing Swirls!


----------



## MarnieSoapien

I finally got the 2nd mold and soap cutter I ordered! I made 2 batches of soap (ok... one really big batch that was split into 2 batches), tried CTHP (counter top hot process) for the first time and broke my SB 
I also ran out of sweet almond oil and am considering omitting it from my recipes moving forward, or replacing it with avocado oil.


----------



## MarinaB

Yesterday and today I made chocolate soap with cocoa from St Lucia.


----------



## SPowers

I made an attempt at the Lollypop swirl in my Pringle's can... I had trouble with getting an accurate amt of oils but in the end I'm glad because it's more like a test batch (which I've never done before) and I learned a lot from the small batch.
I didn't get the swirl I was going for... found it hard to see what I was doing inside the can and the batter got thick at the end.  
Overall, I'm ok with the result.  I need to work more with an emulsion so it stays thin long enough.  Also I used 6 colours which probably wasn't a good idea.  Here's the cut.


----------



## AliOop

SPowers said:


> I made an attempt at the Lollypop swirl in my Pringle's can... I had trouble with getting an accurate amt of oils but in the end I'm glad because it's more like a test batch (which I've never done before) and I learned a lot from the small batch.
> I didn't get the swirl I was going for... found it hard to see what I was doing inside the can and the batter got thick at the end.
> Overall, I'm ok with the result.  I need to work more with an emulsion so it stays thin long enough.  Also I used 6 colours which probably wasn't a good idea.  Here's the cut.


Those look GREAT! I also think six colors worked perfectly here.


----------



## Misschief

I'm restocking my Salt Bars today. It was my most popular soap at this past week's market; if the next market is as good for Salt Bars as this past one was, I won't have any left. And it takes months to cure.


----------



## SPowers

I might run out of friends and family to give soap to!  I'm totally obsessed.  When I started, I said I make a batch every couple of weeks, then 1 a week then 2 week.  It's only Tuesday and I've made 2 batches in 2 day!  Today I did my first One Pot Wonder - it seems everyone is doing that one atm.  Here's a look at my stash.


----------



## goat soap rulz!

I went on a soap shopping spree at Walmart and dollar general and replaced a bunch of my older soaping stuff that is getting worn out. I had most of my stuff for 3-4 years, and some of it is just not holding up great lol!

And then, of course I couldn't resist using all of my new goodies, and made my second ever colored soap, and my first ever drop swirl! (I've been making soap for 3-4 years, but just started coloring them!) I also added the left over mica to the top of my soap!





Don’t mind the mess! Still have to clean that uggghh! That’s is the least fun part abt makin soap!!


----------



## MGM

Rogue-Soaper said:


> Then I wondered if you have used it? What happened with the spots?


Oh yes, I think I used it all up, actually. You can see some bubbles on the soap in the photo...this was likely my last bar and I decided to photograph it for posterity...

This was my 1st in a series of 3 (and counting) lavender-anise soaps...You think lavender is a strong scent until you pair it with anise! All of the versions have been reducing the anise more and more (and I love licorice....).


----------



## AliOop

After my mica fiasco this weekend, I broke down and ordered real, big-girl micas from Nurture: two purples, two pinks, one blue, one green, and of course, a small amount of their Trial by Fire.  So there may be a meat soap in my future. 

I generally don't use FO due to headaches, but a friend is asking for something specific, and since I needed to spend a wee bit more for free shipping, a sample FO made it into the shopping basket, too. The soaps will just have to cure at her house. And the total was less after free shipping anyway. Win-win.


----------



## artemis

Since I just soap as a hobby, I would normally wait for the next challenge to think about making soap. However, we are running low on face soap! So I did a quick batch so it will have time before it's needed. 

I tested Awaken from Nurture, which to me just smells like lemongrass. I was disappointed, because I already have a big bottle of lemongrass. But, it smells nice.


----------



## MarinaB

I made "Ottoman empire"soap with turmeric from Istanbul Turkey and poppy seeds from Hungary.


----------



## goat soap rulz!

I cut my drop swirl soap!! I am very happy with it!


----------



## amd

Finally finished rendering lard. Oh my it was ugly business. I'm on vacation beginning tomorrow, so I will hopefully be spending my mornings in the soap dungeon conducting various experiments...
1. Formulating shampoo bars and testing pH
2. Test batches of lard soaps using unscented lard, home rendered lard, and lard/tallow combo.
3. Getting the rest of my palm block portioned out and put in the freezer
4. Making embeds for future soaps
5. July Challenge soap
6. Attempting to make lotion

Slightly non-soapy things to do include building and painting a display shelf for my show at the end of the month. And then a bunch of other nonsense stuff around the house (like cleaning).


----------



## AliOop

Made arrangements for a non-contact soap donation drop-off at our local rescue mission. My guest bedroom will once again have room for guests.


----------



## SPowers

I just bought a large amt of wash cloths that I will pair with some of my soap for donation to the local women's shelter.


----------



## Rachel M.

I cut this today and realized after that it's unintentionally camo colors. Tobacco and Bay Leaves FO.


----------



## MGM

MarinaB said:


> I made "Ottoman empire"soap with turmeric from Istanbul Turkey and poppy seeds from Hungary.


I love everything about this post! The soap! The photograph of the soap! The clever name of the soap!


----------



## msunnerstood

MarnieSoapien said:


> I finally got the 2nd mold and soap cutter I ordered! I made 2 batches of soap (ok... one really big batch that was split into 2 batches), tried CTHP (counter top hot process) for the first time and broke my SB
> I also ran out of sweet almond oil and am considering omitting it from my recipes moving forward, or replacing it with avocado oil.


once the soap gets thicker in CTHP, i use a stainless steek wisk. Def saves the SB


----------



## AliOop

artemis said:


> Since I just soap as a hobby, I would normally wait for the next challenge to think about making soap. However, we are running low on face soap! So I did a quick batch so it will have time before it's needed.
> 
> I tested Awaken from Nurture, which to me just smells like lemongrass. I was disappointed, because I already have a big bottle of lemongrass. But, it smells nice.


I really like the shape of the soap and haven't seen any molds like that before. Nice!


----------



## MarnieSoapien

msunnerstood said:


> once the soap gets thicker in CTHP, i use a stainless steek wisk. Def saves the SB


Yeah,  I don't have a soap safe whisk. Guess I'll purchase a soap whisk when I get a new SB. For now I'm taking the household blender for my soaping. 
The SB cracked at the base where the blade is. It was plastic and I'm going to blame the high heat. I want to get a stainless steel SB next.


----------



## AliOop

MarnieSoapien said:


> Yeah,  I don't have a soap safe whisk. Guess I'll purchase a soap whisk when I get a new SB. For now I'm taking the household blender for my soaping.
> The SB cracked at the base where the blade is. It was plastic and I'm going to blame the high heat. I want to get a stainless steel SB next.


Does your broken SB have a whisk attachment? Mine did, and I use that (not attached to the SB) as one of my whisks. I had almost thrown that out bc I never use it on my soap SB. Then I realized, hey, it’s a whisk!


----------



## MarnieSoapien

AliOop said:


> Does your broken SB have a whisk attachment? Mine did, and I use that (not attached to the SB) as one of my whisks. I had almost thrown that out bc I never use it on my soap SB. Then I realized, hey, it’s a whisk!


Nah. Nothing that fancy. Just a basic, one speed plastic SB. But it lasted 2 years! That's something to think about when I purchase my next soaping SB. I can see my hubby rolling his eyes already 
"You want a multi-speed, stainless steel stick blender with a whisk attachment?!" Yes, please!


----------



## Jersey Girl

Made these yesterday trying out the Walmart Tallow/Palm shortening for the first time.  I think these are going to be nice bars when they are cured. They are very smooth and creamy looking. I also tried out a new to me FO. Aphrodisiac from NG. I’m liking it a lot as it’s very citrusy which I like. Hope it sticks around!


----------



## TashaBird

AliOop said:


> After my mica fiasco this weekend, I broke down and ordered real, big-girl micas from Nurture: two purples, two pinks, one blue, one green, and of course, a small amount of their Trial by Fire.  So there may be a meat soap in my future.
> 
> I generally don't use FO due to headaches, but a friend is asking for something specific, and since I needed to spend a wee bit more for free shipping, a sample FO made it into the shopping basket, too. The soaps will just have to cure at her house. And the total was less after free shipping anyway. Win-win.


I’m intrigued! “Meat soap”?!!!


----------



## TashaBird

I had crazy soap making dreams last night. I made 3 different salt bars and forgot something in each one! Ugh!! They stayed weirdly fluid and I was trying to add the things to the batter in the cavity molds.


----------



## Jersey Girl

TashaBird said:


> I’m intrigued! “Meat soap”?!!!


An unfortunate result of certain colors and designs. Usually unintended and we all get a good laugh.  I made a wine soap that I would put in that category. Show us your “meat“ soaps!


----------



## sarahmarah

Cleaned up some of the bars I made. I’m really happy with how their turning out. I just have to keep testing, learning and experimenting.


----------



## Jersey Girl

sarahmarah said:


> Cleaned up some of the bars I made. I’m really happy with how their turning out. I just have to keep testing, learning and experimenting. View attachment 47497


These are beautiful!


----------



## AliOop

TashaBird said:


> I’m intrigued! “Meat soap”?!!!


Yes, as @Jersey Girl noted, it is usually the unintended result of trying to swirl either red, or pink, or both into a white soap base. It ends up looking like prosciutto, bacon, bologna, etc. Put "meat soap" in the search bar and you can see some fine examples of soap that looks like food, but not yummy like cupcakes.  

Although I've been soaping close to a decade, this is my first time buying red mica, so no doubt I'll go through the meat soap rite of passage when I use it...


----------



## Jersey Girl

I want to give a shout out to @IrishLass for generously sharing her OMH FO formulation.  I tried it a couple days ago in a Goatmilk soap and it smells heavenly!  I appreciate that you shared it.  I’ve tried OMH from BB and NS and this is soooooo much better imo. Thank you!


----------



## SPowers

I cut my One Pot Wonder today.  It doesn't really look like the technique but I think it's pretty none-the-less.  My technique leaves a lot to be desired.  I used a turquoise and emerald green - wish the green would have been brighter.  I used a FO called Jamaica Me Crazy and it is very nice and is still hanging in.  Hope it survives the cure.


----------



## Sparks

I made some soap dough today. Green, Orange, Black and White. This is for a future project that I'm planning soon-ish.
Some of the extra batter went into my Tardis/Dalek mold.


----------



## IslandSoap

Made this yesterday. Smells like Hawaiian Punch.


----------



## Catscankim

Well i was wondering what was the salt bar craze, and i am out of palm oil and lard....those are the two recipes I was using.

soooooo.....tried my hand at salt bars. **** that was a pita lol. Not sure i will do that again. I tried to clean it up with a thin skewer after, which i thought was going to be simple with no gloves on and a paper towel..... i dont think i have fingerprints anymore lol.

you can see where it went from pourable to unworkable from right to left. The last two bars at the top, i literally just squished the batter into the mold with my gloved hands. I can see through the mold. I dont have nice edges on any of them.  

i tried to doctor them up a little with embeds lol


----------



## SPowers

Jersey Girl said:


> Made these yesterday trying out the Walmart Tallow/Palm shortening for the first time.  I think these are going to be nice bars when they are cured. They are very smooth and creamy looking. I also tried out a new to me FO. Aphrodisiac from NG. I’m liking it a lot as it’s very citrusy which I like. Hope it sticks around!  View attachment 47491



Is that a specific technique?  I'd to see if it's another one I can't achieve!


----------



## Jersey Girl

SPowers said:


> Is that a specific technique?  I'd to see if it's another one I can't achieve!


It was a hanger swirl, but the batter was a bit thin when I poured and swirled so got a bit of a different result than I usually do.  I was pleasantly surprised when I cut it. I thought it was going to be muddled.


----------



## SPowers

Jersey Girl said:


> It was a hanger swirl, but the batter was a bit thin when I poured and swirled so got a bit of a different result than I usually do.  I was pleasantly surprised when I cut it. I thought it was going to be muddled.



Love the result!  I haven't tried a hanger swirl yet!


----------



## Jersey Girl

SPowers said:


> Love the result!  I haven't tried a hanger swirl yet!


Thank you!  I love doing hanger swirls. ♥


----------



## SPowers

It took me awhile to find a wire hanger... now I just have to take the time to make the tool!


----------



## Catscankim

SPowers said:


> It took me awhile to find a wire hanger... now I just have to take the time to make the tool!


I got one super cheap on amazon last week and it delivered next day


----------



## SPowers

In addition to cutting my latest soap today, I made a tall, skinny loaf mold plus I made 2 risers  which I taped together.  Tomorrow I'm going to try and made some kind of insert to make this mold shorter for test batches.


----------



## Catscankim

The one i got


----------



## SPowers

Catscankim said:


> I got one super cheap on amazon last week and it delivered next day


I'm in Canada... I just looked at Amazon.ca and the cost is $47 - but the shipping is free!  I saw one on Amazon.com for $12 plus $7 for shipping - not that bad actually (except the exchange rate of 1.37) but since I now have the hanger, I'll give it a try.
p.s. I live in a border city so I used to buy lots of stuff in the US and have it mailed to a US mail service but the border has been closed since March and won't be open until August if we're lucky!  I sure do miss that.


----------



## Jersey Girl

SPowers said:


> It took me awhile to find a wire hanger... now I just have to take the time to make the tool!


Wrap it with electrical tape to get the thickness you like and to cover the metal to avoid any possible corrosion.


----------



## SPowers

Jersey Girl said:


> Wrap it with electrical tape to get the thickness you like and to cover the metal to avoid any possible corrosion.


Thanks... another project for tomorrow!


----------



## SoapSisters

SPowers said:


> I cut my One Pot Wonder today.  It doesn't really look like the technique but I think it's pretty none-the-less.  My technique leaves a lot to be desired.  I used a turquoise and emerald green - wish the green would have been brighter.  I used a FO called Jamaica Me Crazy and it is very nice and is still hanging in.  Hope it survives the cure.


Beautiful swirl! I love that color combination!


----------



## violets2217

After browsing Pinterest and being a bit bored, I decided to break out my soaping stuff (it’s been put away since the pandemic hit full swing and I’ve luckily been working six days a week) and try something fun!?! I guess it’d be an embed. Some scrap soap curls (Some rose clay & Shea butter soap) with what I though would be my first 100% lard recipe but turned into what I’m calling my Lard-ish recipe! We’ll see what happens!


----------



## Jersey Girl

violets2217 said:


> After browsing Pinterest and being a bit bored, I decided to break out my soaping stuff (it’s been put away since the pandemic hit full swing and I’ve luckily been working six days a week) and try something fun!?! I guess it’d be an embed. Some scrap soap curls (Some rose clay & Shea butter soap) with what I though would be my first 100% lard recipe but turned into what I’m calling my Lard-ish recipe! We’ll see what happens! View attachment 47521
> View attachment 47522


Can’t wait to see your results!


----------



## Misschief

SPowers said:


> I'm in Canada... I just looked at Amazon.ca and the cost is $47 - but the shipping is free!  I saw one on Amazon.com for $12 plus $7 for shipping - not that bad actually (except the exchange rate of 1.37) but since I now have the hanger, I'll give it a try.
> p.s. I live in a border city so I used to buy lots of stuff in the US and have it mailed to a US mail service but the border has been closed since March and won't be open until August if we're lucky!  I sure do miss that.



Look for Gear Ties. $47 for a swirl tool??? No way!! My husband found a broken Stainless Steel rack and he made me one out of that. It works great.


----------



## TashaBird

Misschief said:


> Look for Gear Ties. $47 for a swirl tool??? No way!! My husband found a broken Stainless Steel rack and he made me one out of that. It works great.


I went to the hardware store and got  some thick plastic coated wire. It’s on a spool for $.30 a foot! Less than $1 I made an awesome hanger swirl tool!! I’ll try and post a pic of it later.


----------



## AliOop

TashaBird said:


> I went to the hardware store and got  some thick plastic coated wire. It’s on a spool for $.30 a foot! Less than $1 I made an awesome hanger swirl tool!! I’ll try and post a pic of it later.


That sounds great! I bought a gear tie at the store for $4, but I want something thinner. My husband might even have some in his workshop. Definitely going to try this - thanks!

PS - you know you are a soaper when everything in the hardware store is a potential soap tool.


----------



## SPowers

TashaBird said:


> I went to the hardware store and got  some thick plastic coated wire. It’s on a spool for $.30 a foot! Less than $1 I made an awesome hanger swirl tool!! I’ll try and post a pic of it later.



I made a hanger tool today but I will check out the local hardware for coated wire... no doubt it will be better than what I did.

Today I made a slab mold and I made my hanger tool.  I also made an insert to put into my tall, skinny mold to actually make it smaller for test batches.  That and some window cleaning made for a fairly busy day!  Now to decide which mold and soap to try tomorrow.


----------



## TheGecko

Went into the kitchen to get started on the Soap Challenge, but had to tidy up first.  One thing led to another and well...no soap, but the kitchen is clean.

ETA:  Went in to wash the supper dishes and ended up making 4 lbs of soap.  It’s 10:30p on the West Coast and I’m debating on where to make more or have a bowl of ice cream.


----------



## Jillyb

Rachel M. said:


> I finally used soapcalc to make my own recipe. It's the first batch I've formulated myself and it is also a Soleseife bar. I used dead sea salt in my water, and I scented them with Bergamot Tea FO.


Love that purple



SPowers said:


> Today I made a slab mold and I made my hanger tool.  I also made an insert to put into my tall, skinny mold to actually make it smaller for test batches.  That and some window cleaning made for a fairly busy day!  Now to decide which mold and soap to try tomorrow.


Thats so funny. Just got back from buying some core borad. Enjoy!


----------



## Catscankim

violets2217 said:


> After browsing Pinterest and being a bit bored, I decided to break out my soaping stuff (it’s been put away since the pandemic hit full swing and I’ve luckily been working six days a week) and try something fun!?! I guess it’d be an embed. Some scrap soap curls (Some rose clay & Shea butter soap) with what I though would be my first 100% lard recipe but turned into what I’m calling my Lard-ish recipe! We’ll see what happens! View attachment 47521
> View attachment 47522


I love this curly cue idea. I saw something similar on you tube and wondered if i was brave enough to try it for xmas like the video.


----------



## Catscankim

I dont know if im gonna do anything soapy today. Worked overnight.

Totally planned on trying another salt bar with no fragrance or color, which i should have done the first time lol. Dont get me wrong, the ones from the other day are MUCH prettier than i thought. I think that now that i got the difficult one out of they way, the plain one should be a piece of cake lol. I just hate that feeling that everything suddenly got too fast to handle. Its nerve wracking!!

i just have soooo many soap dishes to do first. I wish i had a dishwasher lol. The dishes are what is holding me back from trying another batch


----------



## TashaBird

Catscankim said:


> I dont know if im gonna do anything soapy today. Worked overnight.
> 
> Totally planned on trying another salt bar with no fragrance or color, which i should have done the first time lol. Dont get me wrong, the ones from the other day are MUCH prettier than i thought. I think that now that i got the difficult one out of they way, the plain one should be a piece of cake lol. I just hate that feeling that everything suddenly got too fast to handle. Its nerve wracking!!
> 
> i just have soooo many soap dishes to do first. I wish i had a dishwasher lol. The dishes are what is holding me back from trying another batch


Cleaning up after soaping is the worst part!!!


----------



## goat soap rulz!

Yes, I try to clean as I go! When I measure out something, I try to put it away before I measure out the next ingredient. That doesn't always happen though lol! The bowls and stick blender are the worst though! (I HATE cleaning the stick blender lol!)


----------



## Catscankim

I have two sinks. So hot soapy water in one for the “safe stuff”.... oils etc. The soapy stuff, i have tried cleaning it all out or leaving it sit. It doesnt matter, its a pita either way.


----------



## TashaBird

goat soap rulz! said:


> Yes, I try to clean as I go! When I measure out something, I try to put it away before I measure out the next ingredient. That doesn't always happen though lol! The bowls and stick blender are the worst though! (I HATE cleaning the stick blender lol!)


And I FINALLY learned to use a separate dish sponge for soap making! Most EOs taste yucky. I’m such a miser with the EOs though! I made a way to use every drop. I use a paper towel to wipe out the container I measured them into. Then I put that paper towel in a muslin bag and hang it in my closet. Makes it smell nice in there! I also put the empty EO bottles in my sock and undies drawer until there’s no smell left. Other than that clever bit, cleaning up is still the worst part.


----------



## Catscankim

I am a curser, so you can insert the f bomb about every three words.

I started using a lot of disposable stuff. I know...not very environmentally friendly....but the micas stain my sink so bad!!

Even when i leave the soap dishes to dry, it still becomes a colory mica mess in my sink. My ocd is off the charts right now.

edit...yeah, that was about every three words lol


----------



## TashaBird

Catscankim said:


> I am a curser, so you can insert the f bomb about every three words.
> 
> I started using a lot of disposable stuff. I know...not very environmentally friendly....but the micas stain my sink so bad!!
> 
> Even when i leave the soap dishes to dry, it still becomes a colory mica mess in my sink. My ocd is off the charts right now.


So far an oxy cleaning spray has gotten rid of the mic as I’ve used. I try to use as little single use plastic as possible. But, I’ve started saving yogurt tubs and such for mixing colors and smells.



Catscankim said:


> I am a curser, so you can insert the f bomb about every three words.
> 
> I started using a lot of disposable stuff. I know...not very environmentally friendly....but the micas stain my sink so bad!!
> 
> Even when i leave the soap dishes to dry, it still becomes a colory mica mess in my sink. My ocd is off the charts right now.
> 
> edit...yeah, that was about every three words lol


I can %100 relate on the OCD right now too. The stress of this world really amps it up for me. That’s when crafting or making something helps.


----------



## Catscankim

TashaBird said:


> So far an oxy cleaning spray has gotten rid of the mic as I’ve used. I try to use as little single use plastic as possible. But, I’ve started saving yogurt tubs and such for mixing colors and smells.


Ok. Thats a really good idea with recycling containers


----------



## TheGecko

Catscankim said:


> The dishes are what is holding me back from trying another batch



Not a fan of soap dishes either; greasy if you try to do them right a way, such a waste of paper towels to wipe them down for later.  But I bought some colorful microfiber towels the other day from Amazon with the intent to save on paper towels...OMG I love them!  They grab onto the oils and butters and rinse cleanly...I use them both wet and dry.  going to buy more.


----------



## TashaBird

As promise, here’s a pic of my “hanger” tool that cost me less than a dollar. Got 3ft of it off a spool at the hardware store.


----------



## SPowers

I made a Stout & Chocolate loaf today... I used my tall, skinny loaf with the little insert I made to shorten it and only a very  small amount seeped under it so a success as far as I'm concerned.  I did screw up the quantities (again!).  Put the dimensions in soapmakers RB but forgot to tick a specific button and got a wrong amount.  I really have to learn to test the recipe by doing the math manually just to make sure.  It's ok, I will give these out as samples to the men in my life and hopefully they will like them enough for me to make again.  I used a FO called Oak Barrel Cider.
Oh, and I'm soooooo stoked... my new cutter arrived today!  Finally I will have some straight cuts!



TashaBird said:


> As promise, here’s a pic of my “hanger” tool that cost me less than a dollar. Got 3ft of it off a spool at the hardware store.


Thanks for posting - now I know what to look for.


----------



## dotgiorgio

I just received my six 1oz bottles of fragrances that I ordered from Fragrance Buddy (recommended here) as samples. I love them all, but my favorite is Bedtime Bath. I prefer florals so this one is perfect.
I also made my first Castile soap. Just can't wait to see how it is after cure.


----------



## TashaBird

SPowers said:


> I made a Stout & Chocolate loaf today... I used my tall, skinny loaf with the little insert I made to shorten it and only a very  small amount seeped under it so a success as far as I'm concerned.  I did screw up the quantities (again!).  Put the dimensions in soapmakers RB but forgot to tick a specific button and got a wrong amount.  I really have to learn to test the recipe by doing the math manually just to make sure.  It's ok, I will give these out as samples to the men in my life and hopefully they will like them enough for me to make again.  I used a FO called Oak Barrel Cider.
> Oh, and I'm soooooo stoked... my new cutter arrived today!  Finally I will have some straight cuts!


Nice looking cutter! I can’t cut straight to save my life. Where did you get that one?


----------



## TashaBird

Made my second batch of salt soap today. I really enjoy making it! It went really smoothly. I was going for a orangey yellow, and they came out a little too muddled orange. I used 10g yellow clay and 5g red clay, but I forgot the orange 10x EO is super orange. Next time I would leave out the red clay and use 15-20g yellow clay. They are scented with the 10x orange and peppermint EO and my garage smells divine!!! I rushed my last bars and got some unsightly smooshy parts. So,, this time I’m really gonna let them sit in the mold until they’re nice and hard. Everyone kept writing that the salt hardens super fast, but mine took a long time to get hard. Any idea why?


----------



## SPowers

TashaBird said:


> Nice looking cutter! I can’t cut straight to save my life. Where did you get that one?



I got from Suds n Scents in British Columbia.  It was $75 or thereabouts.  I can't cut a straight line either... hopefully that changes tomorrow!


----------



## TashaBird

Today I got to try a cured bar of my first soap I added sugar to. I forgot to add the SL, and I added 1T PPO of sugar. It REALLY helped with Improve bubblinders! Since this batch I’ve been adding 1t PPO sugar. I am trying not to use CO, so I might increase my sugar. 
Also, the EO held up pretty well. At the time I made this batch I was using what I had on hand. The weird combo of tea tree oil and ylang ylang is really great! And, I don’t like either by themselves.


----------



## Louise Taylor

Today I made a soap with coconut milk and aloe vera. I put it in the fridge as soon as it was made in the hope that it will not gel and so stay whiter. I have never done this before so fingers crossed.


----------



## Jersey Girl

Made this yesterday with some scraps and shamelessly stole @KiwiMoose design idea. I hope she takes it as a compliment as I love the design.  Gives the confetti soap a much more interesting look. It was a bit more work as I made a separate batch for the bottom layer and waited for it to harden before I poured the confetti part. I didn’t want it to break through. Thank you @KiwiMoose for the inspiration!  I scented it with a combination of Lemon Verbena, Lily Lemondrop and Coconut Lemongrass. It smells soooo good!


----------



## AliOop

goat soap rulz! said:


> (I HATE cleaning the stick blender lol!)


Cleaning the stick blender is so easy - just add hot water to your sink or your soap batter bowl. Then run the blender at full speed for a minute or two. The dried up soap just blends away into the hot water. 

If you need to clean the blender before the soap on it has dried (because you made one batch and want to make more right away, haha), add some grease-cutting dish soap to the hot water before blending. 

I do the same with my Vitamix after making smoothies - hot water, few drops of dish liquid, and blend for 30 seconds. Works like a charm


----------



## Lefty

After realizing I hadn't posted on my social media pages for almost two months (!), I photographed 4 batches of soaps I made a few weeks ago, and started working on scheduling posts to tease the new bars and hopefully build anticipation for when they are finally released. I guess I could call it a summer line, since they are all summery fragrances, and new ones that I haven't used before.


----------



## SPowers

This is the soap I made yesterday... Stout & Chocolate.  I used a FO called Oak Barrel Cider and it smells a-maz-ing!  Used my new cutter and got such wonderfully straight cuts!  I'm in soap heaven!


----------



## MGM

SPowers said:


> This is the soap I made yesterday... Stout & Chocolate.  I used a FO called Oak Barrel Cider and it smells a-maz-ing!  Used my new cutter and got such wonderfully straight cuts!  I'm in soap heaven!


Was that FO from NDA? I have one called that from them that I haven't tried yet.


----------



## SPowers

I will have to check but I think it's from Windy Point.  I'll get back to you.  Yes, it's from, Windy Point.  Where abouts are you located?


----------



## KiwiMoose

Jersey Girl said:


> Made this yesterday with some scraps and shamelessly stole @KiwiMoose design idea. I hope she takes it as a compliment as I love the design.  Gives the confetti soap a much more interesting look. It was a bit more work as I made a separate batch for the bottom layer and waited for it to harden before I poured the confetti part. I didn’t want it to break through. Thank you @KiwiMoose for the inspiration!  I scented it with a combination of Lemon Verbena, Lily Lemondrop and Coconut Lemongrass. It smells soooo good!


Absolutely love it! And funnily enough I was thinking of you yesterday when I made this: 


I’m calling it Black Cotton Candy.


----------



## Jersey Girl

KiwiMoose said:


> Absolutely love it! And funnily enough I was thinking of you yesterday when I made this: View attachment 47578
> View attachment 47579
> 
> I’m calling it Black Cotton Candy.



I love it!  Thats too funny!  I'm dubbing us “The Confetti Sisters”. Lol. I have so many scraps I could make confetti soap everyday.  I love the way it looks and I love not wasting it. For some reason I have no interest in rebatching so confetti it is!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Jersey Girl said:


> I love it!  Thats too funny!  I'm dubbing us “The Confetti Sisters”. Lol. I have so many scraps I could make confetti soap everyday.  I love the way it looks and I love not wasting it. For some reason I have no interest in rebatching so confetti it is!


LOL - I'm not a keen rebatcher either - all that crockpot carry-on.  The black soap gave me an opportunity to use a discolouring FO (cotton candy) and I thought it was kinda quirky to have 'Black Cotton Candy'. Might start a new thread about confetti soaps so everyone can put their pics in for ideas.


----------



## AliOop

KiwiMoose said:


> LOL - I'm not a keen rebatcher either - all that crockpot carry-on.


No crockpots for me, either! I either do the confetti thing, or melt my rebatches in the microwave. I do plan to try @IrishLass ' oven-rebatching some day, too, but right now, it's too hot to turn on the oven. 

I love the idea of a confetti and/or rebatch thread!!


----------



## sarahmarah

Welp. I tried my hand at HP for the first time.
I did a modified small batch version of Genny’s Shampoo bar. I think I let it get slightly too hot at 220F.  It was honestly rather ok but I flew too close to the sun when it came to adding the additives when it cooled. Too much honey perhaps. 2 tsp in my cooled lye and 1 more tsp added with my super fat and some reserved coconut milk. Its going to be crumbly I’d say. I wish it were more fluid...I did manage to get it in the mold and get rid of some drier bits


----------



## AliOop

@sarahmarah it looks good! Getting fluid HP is a learning curve, for sure. Not overcooking it is usually the first place to start. Also, resist the temptation to scrape all those dried bits off the side of your cooking container back into the batter. They just stay dried and overcooked, contributing to that rusty, crumbly look. But fortunately, the soap isn't usually crumbly once it firms and cools.


----------



## sarahmarah

AliOop said:


> @sarahmarah it looks good! Getting fluid HP is a learning curve, for sure. Not overcooking it is usually the first place to start. Also, resist the temptation to scrape all those dried bits off the side of your cooking container back into the batter. They just stay dried and overcooked, contributing to that rusty, crumbly look. But fortunately, the soap isn't usually crumbly once it firms and cools.



Thanks! I’ll give it another go at some point


----------



## dibbles

TashaBird said:


> Made my second batch of salt soap today. I really enjoy making it! It went really smoothly. I was going for a orangey yellow, and they came out a little too muddled orange. I used 10g yellow clay and 5g red clay, but I forgot the orange 10x EO is super orange. Next time I would leave out the red clay and use 15-20g yellow clay. They are scented with the 10x orange and peppermint EO and my garage smells divine!!! I rushed my last bars and got some unsightly smooshy parts. So,, this time I’m really gonna let them sit in the mold until they’re nice and hard. Everyone kept writing that the salt hardens super fast, but mine took a long time to get hard. Any idea why?


It's the individual cavity molds. They are so much easier to use for salt bars, but I have to set mine on a heating pad to get them to gel. I can unmold the next day without babysitting a loaf to unmold and cut before it gets too hard.


----------



## msunnerstood

SPowers said:


> I cut my One Pot Wonder today.  It doesn't really look like the technique but I think it's pretty none-the-less.  My technique leaves a lot to be desired.  I used a turquoise and emerald green - wish the green would have been brighter.  I used a FO called Jamaica Me Crazy and it is very nice and is still hanging in.  Hope it survives the cure.



I was just considering trying that technique with HP. I assume my lines will be thicker but am curious to see if it can be done. Your bars are stunning!


----------



## IslandSoap

I made....  soap today.  .


----------



## KiwiMoose

IslandSoap said:


> I made....  soap today.  .


Cute!  Gorgeous colours.


----------



## IslandSoap

KiwiMoose said:


> Cute!  Gorgeous colours.


Thank you!!


----------



## TashaBird

dibbles said:


> It's the individual cavity molds. They are so much easier to use for salt bars, but I have to set mine on a heating pad to get them to gel. I can unmold the next day without babysitting a loaf to unmold and cut before it gets too hard.


I didn’t put it on the heating pad because I had heard the dramatic warnings of it hardening too fast to be able to cut it. I kind of like the opaque look with these, so I wasn’t worried about them gelling. 
Should I still put the salt soap on the heating pad after I pour it into the individual molds?



IslandSoap said:


> I made....  soap today.  .


Those colors are amazing! What are they?


----------



## SPowers

msunnerstood said:


> I was just considering trying that technique with HP. I assume my lines will be thicker but am curious to see if it can be done. Your bars are stunning!



Thank you and good luck with yours!


----------



## dibbles

TashaBird said:


> I didn’t put it on the heating pad because I had heard the dramatic warnings of it hardening too fast to be able to cut it. I kind of like the opaque look with these, so I wasn’t worried about them gelling.
> Should I still put the salt soap on the heating pad after I pour it into the individual molds?


Well, that's just what works for me. I do it to be able to unmold the next day, and if my salt bars don't gel they tend to get ash. So those are my reasons for forcing gel with them. If you don't mind waiting a day or so longer to get them unmolded, it's fine to leave them to harden up on their own. If you are using individual cavity molds, you won't need to cut them. A loaf mold will heat up and gel on it's own, usually quickly, and that's why people have to watch the soap to make sure to unmold and cut before it gets too hard.


----------



## MGM

SPowers said:


> I will have to check but I think it's from Windy Point.  I'll get back to you.  Yes, it's from, Windy Point.  Where abouts are you located?


Few hours up the 401 from you  
I've got a few things in my cart from both Candora and Windy Point. I have never ordered from a Canadian supplier other than NDA....the prices just seem so high! But, I have practically every FO that NDA makes and there are some other additives like SL and some ingredients that Humblebee and Me uses that I want to try, so I need to take the plunge and pay a little bit more. Stimulating the economy, amirite?


----------



## SPowers

MGM said:


> Few hours up the 401 from you
> 
> I've got a few things in my cart from both Candora and Windy Point. I have never ordered from a Canadian supplier other than NDA....the prices just seem so high! But, I have practically every FO that NDA makes and there are some other additives like SL and some ingredients that Humblebee and Me uses that I want to try, so I need to take the plunge and pay a little bit more. Stimulating the economy, amirite?



My daughter just moved from Toronto to Hamilton 2 months ago!  And I lived in Mississauga for 25 yrs.  Retirement brought me home to Windsor.  
I have a mailbox in Detroit so usually order from the US but with the border closed...  it will be awhile before it opens to 'casual' travelers!  I find the pricing not bad at WP but of course there is shipping on everything!


----------



## MGM

SPowers said:


> My daughter just moved from Toronto to Hamilton 2 months ago!  And I lived in Mississauga for 25 yrs.  Retirement brought me home to Windsor.


Not quite that far up the 401 
Did you see that with the new USMCA, the duty-free minimum is raised from NAFTA? Something like $150 up from $20.
(BTW, I prefer the Canadian acronym, CAMUS. Easier to say than uhh-zuhm-kuh)


----------



## SPowers

MGM said:


> Not quite that far up the 401
> Did you see that with the new USMCA, the duty-free minimum is raised from NAFTA? Something like $150 up from $20.
> (BTW, I prefer the Canadian acronym, CAMUS. Easier to say than uhh-zuhm-kuh)



We must be practically neighbors then!  
Our border is one of the best I think for crossing goods.  On any given day I'd go to the mailbox and bring back up to $250 - $300 without comment and often they'd just wave me through... and that's just an over and back situation.  I think they have a mandate that if they can't collect at least $50 in tax, then it's not worth their while to do the paperwork!  I also have a Nexus card so I go through a pre-approved line which may help some.  Whatever - it works for me.  Or at least it did til Covid!


----------



## dotgiorgio

To Island Soap
Wow! How did you get those shinny colors? I love it!


----------



## linne1gi

sarahmarah said:


> Welp. I tried my hand at HP for the first time.
> I did a modified small batch version of Genny’s Shampoo bar. I think I let it get slightly too hot at 220F.  It was honestly rather ok but I flew too close to the sun when it came to adding the additives when it cooled. Too much honey perhaps. 2 tsp in my cooled lye and 1 more tsp added with my super fat and some reserved coconut milk. Its going to be crumbly I’d say. I wish it were more fluid...I did manage to get it in the mold and get rid of some drier bits View attachment 47587


It looks great. The only tricks I have, are to hold back a little liquid (I usually hold back 2 tablespoons) and add them in after the cook. I like to add in ACV, yogurt, coconut milk, a simple sugar syrup, sodium lactate, my extra super fat and fragrance.  All must be quite warm.  That usually loosens up the batter to do a nice hangar swirl.


----------



## msunnerstood

im going to try the one-pot wonder technique shortly.  Being its hot process it wont look like tre maries but im giving it a shot

ETA: well that didn't go as planned. my blue base layer thickened up too fast and the other colors remained more fluid so i know there's a blob of blue in a few places. well, at least it will be colorful


----------



## SPowers

This is my 3rd attempt at a rainbow soap!  The first was a disaster; the 2nd I made in a cylinder and while it was fine, I didn't quite get the lollypop swirl I was going for.
This is my 60% lard recipe which was great to work with.  Not perfect as I'm pretty sure I poured 2 of the 6 layers a bit too early so I doubt I will get nice clean lines.  I think overall it will be considered a success... looking forward to the cut tomorrow!


----------



## IslandSoap

TashaBird said:


> Those colors are amazing! What are they?


Mad Micas Grape Ape, Neon green, and Harold’s Purple Crayon.


----------



## Vandam

I always make beer soap so today I thought I would try the beer foam look. I thought I had it all planned out then suddenly my sensible planning brain went on hiatus and my "fly by the seat of my pants, let's try this and this" brain took control. Luckily I only do small batches and tomorrow's another day. I am hoping it turned out enough to tweak and try again.


----------



## Jillyb

Well I finally put the rope in my Rustic Beer Soaps today.. very happy with them.. next up some Coconut Ice with Madder Root layers.  got my grandson next week for the school holidays so it will be a Soap-free week here..


----------



## TashaBird

Cut some soap I made yesterday with a technique I’m calling “lazy layers”. Wrapped and labeled some soaps done curing. Put some salt soap to bed for the long sleep. Also, made my first attempt at a gradient soap, combined with my first use of confetti shavings. It was a soaptastic day!


----------



## MGM

Jillyb said:


> Well I finally put the rope in my Rustic Beer Soaps today.. very happy with them.. next up some Coconut Ice with Madder Root layers.  got my grandson next week for the school holidays so it will be a Soap-free week here..


Oh my that's fantastic. Can you remind us/point us to how you did this?
Gorgeous pic, too!



TashaBird said:


> Wrapped and labeled some soaps done curing.


Your Chocolate-Basil soap is very intriguing to me, @TashaBird. Do you mind sharing your fragrance recipe? I have chocolate FO and basil EO....any recommendations about ratios? I tend to experiment with fragrances either using a roll-on and pretending it's perfume, and then escalating to using it in M&P, but then by the time you get to CP, it could all act different anyway.....


----------



## lynnecancilla

I made 3 loaves today.  Blue raspberry slushie,  frankincense &.myrrh, and bay rum. I hadn't soaped in about a month.  So happy to have finally gotten back to being productive!


----------



## Jillyb

MGM said:


> Oh my that's fantastic. Can you remind us/point us to how you did this?
> Gorgeous pic, too!


Thanks...
I used 2 bottles of reduced citrus beer as half lye water...HP once cooked with PCSF,   mixed AC with half. Put beer half in mold roughly, sprayed finely with Isopropyl Alcohol before adding AC pencil line.. checked it wetted -must admit I sprayed a lil bit more (very finely) before topping with AC half leaving top quite rough and dusted with AC. Then popped it in oven for 10min on 90C (which I do with any pencil lines just seems to work for me to stop them coming apart).
The best effect of dark crackle look on top from charcoal dusting is cut down to create effect thats on the side.. 
Just a real fun soap to do..


----------



## Mellicious

Used my new green mica today...
And, made mp donuts

This is the other one


----------



## linne1gi

I made some piped soap yesterday and unmolded it today.


----------



## TashaBird

MGM said:


> Your Chocolate-Basil soap is very intriguing to me, @TashaBird. Do you mind sharing your fragrance recipe? I have chocolate FO and basil EO....any recommendations about ratios? I tend to experiment with fragrances either using a roll-on and pretending it's perfume, and then escalating to using it in M&P, but then by the time you get to CP, it could all act different anyway.....


I made this soap before I’d heard of Eocalc. I just used chocolate powder for coloring and basil essential oil only. Apparently I used much more than recommended safe. But I’ve been using it on my sensitive skin daily and it seems fine. No formula. But I love basil essential oil!


----------



## MGM

Jillyb said:


> Thanks...
> I used 2 bottles of reduced citrus beer as half lye water...HP once cooked with PCSF,   mixed AC with half. Put beer half in mold roughly, sprayed finely with Isopropyl Alcohol before adding AC pencil line.. checked it wetted -must admit I sprayed a lil bit more (very finely) before topping with AC half leaving top quite rough and dusted with AC. Then popped it in oven for 10min on 90C (which I do with any pencil lines just seems to work for me to stop them coming apart).
> The best effect of dark crackle look on top from charcoal dusting is cut down to create effect thats on the side..
> Just a real fun soap to do..


Ok wait.....I was mainly interested in the *rope* which you didn't even mention, but then there's lots more in here to ask about! ;-)

PCSF? 
Any reason to think I couldn't do this CP? I'm thinking not, but then again, I don't know what PCSF is (a magik spell??) and I still don't know how that rope got in....


----------



## linne1gi

MGM said:


> Ok wait.....I was mainly interested in the *rope* which you didn't even mention, but then there's lots more in here to ask about! ;-)
> 
> PCSF?
> Any reason to think I couldn't do this CP? I'm thinking not, but then again, I don't know what PCSF is (a magik spell??) and I still don't know how that rope got in....


I don’t know how “that” rope got in, but you can poke a hole in your soap with a straw and insert a rope in that.


----------



## MGM

linne1gi said:


> I don’t know how “that” rope got in, but you can poke a hole in your soap with a straw and insert a rope in that.


when tho? before unmolding, I guess, but not right away.....thoughts, anyone else who does holey soap?


----------



## SPowers

Yesterday I got my planer/beveler delivered so today I spent a good deal of time cleaning up my soaps.  After that I 'washed' them and they all look so shiny and pretty!
And then if that wasn't enough, I attempted a  rebatch with all my scraps.  I now know I need to separate these scraps by colour range or something.  I had a real mixed bag and in the end the soap looks like cement in my mold!  I read that this soap can come out of the mold within a few hours and mine came away nicely from the sides but when I took it out of the mold I lost the corners.  The bottom is very soft... I scraped the bottom of the mold and put it in the corners and hopefully I can clean it up when it hardens properly.  I had a separate container of diced soap which I put in like confetti to add some colour and interest... we'll see what it looks like tomorrow!


----------



## linne1gi

MGM said:


> when tho? before unmolding, I guess, but not right away.....thoughts, anyone else who does holey soap?


Before the soap sets up. I’ve only done it once. Had no interest in soap on a rope.


----------



## Jersey Girl

MGM said:


> Ok wait.....I was mainly interested in the *rope* which you didn't even mention, but then there's lots more in here to ask about! ;-)
> 
> PCSF?
> Any reason to think I couldn't do this CP? I'm thinking not, but then again, I don't know what PCSF is (a magik spell??) and I still don't know how that rope got in....


First thing I thought is you could drill it but the bit would have to be very clean.  Also a stainless steel straw would probably work. I would probably wait till it set up a bit for a couple days but this is just me speculating because I’ve never done it here’s a thread that talks about it.  




__





						What is the best way to make a hole/tunnel through a bar of soap?
					

I’m getting ready to make “soap on a rope” gift soap for family members.  The bars will be 2.5” x 3.5” x 1.5” and made from a lard-rich recipe that won’t be gelled.  I will be using a small slab mold.  I plan to run braided cord through a hole at one end of the soap. I’m not sure how and when to...




					www.soapmakingforum.com


----------



## linne1gi

Jersey Girl said:


> First thing I thought is you could drill it but the bit would have to be very clean.  Also a stainless steel straw would probably work. I would probably wait till it set up a bit for a couple days but this is just me speculating because I’ve never done it here’s a thread that talks about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the best way to make a hole/tunnel through a bar of soap?
> 
> 
> I’m getting ready to make “soap on a rope” gift soap for family members.  The bars will be 2.5” x 3.5” x 1.5” and made from a lard-rich recipe that won’t be gelled.  I will be using a small slab mold.  I plan to run braided cord through a hole at one end of the soap. I’m not sure how and when to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.soapmakingforum.com


No, you just put a straw in the soap (individual molds) when it’s set up but not hard. Leave the straw in place until you unmold .


----------



## linne1gi

Try not to add so much water when you rebatch. Also, it does tend to look like concrete, you can add some mica to change the color - but you have to use a dark color obviously to counter all those other colors.  I like to whip my rebatch.  After it’s all melted, just whip it - this also seems to lighten the color. I add mica, and fragrance. I love my rebatch!


----------



## Jersey Girl

linne1gi said:


> No, you just put a straw in the soap (individual molds) when it’s set up but not hard. Leave the straw in place until you unmold .


Makes much more sense!


----------



## linne1gi

Jersey Girl said:


> Makes much more sense!


I just didn’t explain it well, lol


----------



## sarahmarah

I’m kind of obsessed with coffee scrub bars. My first batch was great but I made it before I knew about upping palmitic/stearic % to make the soap longer lasting. So while my first batch was great they didn’t last very long. I’ve since tweaked my palm free/vegan recipe to up the longevity. Made these bars last night (after I told myself I would take a few days off experimenting ) I finally used my new Cheshire Cat angler contraption to do slanted layers because when I angle with towels and boards etc. I always manage to wonk it up. I tried a gradient that will hopefully be more pronounced as it discolors. Smells fantastic. I’m kind of a coffee freaker lol.


----------



## jcandleattic

Not necessarily soap related for what I'm doing today. I'm all over the place. 

Working from home, organizing my FO's to do an inventory (I just got a TON - about 100 bottles all different sizes - from a gal I soap with who is moving and didn't want to take them with her) 
I'm also making more memorial hurricanes for my sister. Also on the list for either today or tomorrow is to masterbatch about 100lbs of oils, clean my lab, and then possibly maybe make soap on Sunday.  Really depends on if I also get all my other weekend chores done (housecleaning, laundry, etc.,)


----------



## michael732

I created this account and dove head first into the forum.


----------



## StarChild

I shall be collecting fragrance oils and soap tools tomorrow! Yay!


----------



## linne1gi

sarahmarah said:


> I’m kind of obsessed with coffee scrub bars. My first batch was great but I made it before I knew about upping palmitic/stearic % to make the soap longer lasting. So while my first batch was great they didn’t last very long. I’ve since tweaked my palm free/vegan recipe to up the longevity. Made these bars last night (after I told myself I would take a few days off experimenting ) I finally used my new Cheshire Cat angler contraption to do slanted layers because when I angle with towels and boards etc. I always manage to wonk it up. I tried a gradient that will hopefully be more pronounced as it discolors. Smells fantastic. I’m kind of a coffee freaker lol.


I’m with you there. I am definitely a coffee addict.


----------



## SPowers

Cut and cleaned up my rainbow soap - it's much better than my previous attempts but still have some work to do on getting straight lines.  I also cut my rebatch... think I'll call it Frankenstein since it's made up of so many things!  The diced bits add some nice colour which is a good thing.  Anyone who saw it before I cut would have thought it was just a concrete brick!  This hasn't been cleaned up at all so it's very rough looking.

My confetti soap is still a bit soft so will let it sit longer... I read a recipe (on which I based this) that said to use a cup of liquid - then I saw others that said to add only a couple TBS so I'm guessing that's why it's soft.  Hopefully the extra liquid will evaporate.  My daughter said I should call it Terrazzo - a better name than Frankenstein!



sarahmarah said:


> I’m kind of obsessed with coffee scrub bars. My first batch was great but I made it before I knew about upping palmitic/stearic % to make the soap longer lasting. So while my first batch was great they didn’t last very long. I’ve since tweaked my palm free/vegan recipe to up the longevity. Made these bars last night (after I told myself I would take a few days off experimenting ) I finally used my new Cheshire Cat angler contraption to do slanted layers because when I angle with towels and boards etc. I always manage to wonk it up. I tried a gradient that will hopefully be more pronounced as it discolors. Smells fantastic. I’m kind of a coffee freaker lol.



is that all the same soap?  The colours are very different but the design is the same.  Either way I love the design.


----------



## linne1gi

I made some stone soaps!  First batch I scented with Peppermint and Anise.  They smell wonderful.  Second batch I scented with Flamingo Beach, a very salty, suntan like fragrance.  I'm not in love with the Flamingo Beach, so I'll be happy when the scent dies down some.


----------



## SPowers

FlybyStardancer said:


> So I'm just wondering what stages everyone's at.  I'm a curious little cat, I am.
> 
> For myself, I'm waiting for my most recent batch of bar soap to firm up (trying to give it 24 hours before I even touch it, since the soapcalc numbers put it just shy of the 'ideal' hardness range). In addition I fiddled around with the liquid soap I made yesterday (a good chunk of it didn't dissolved, and I was seeing if that was because there wasn't enough water to dilute it all... sure enough that was the problem so it was diluted and added to the bottle holding the rest of it).
> 
> And right now I have a tea going that will eventually be strained and frozen, to be used when I make my shampoo bar. Still need to get to my aunt's to pick her citrus trees... But at least I can have the liquid ready to go! I measured out 1/2 o I tossed in one bag each of Bigelow's Chammomile Lemon and I Love Lemon teas. I'm going to be infusing both chamomile and lemon into the oils, and needed to use the teas anyways (and I don't drink tea). Win-win, right? I might not need all of the tea for the shampoo bar (I'll only be using about 500g oils after all), but at least I'll have it done.



I have a couple of infusions going:  lavender bud in OO and Calendua in OO.  They're only a couple of weeks old so doing think they'll be ready to go for a bit.  I replenished my masterbatch and bought another big jug of lye.  Just trying to figure out what I will do next.


----------



## Bari b

I made my first ever batch of Zany's No-Slime Castile. I didn't add any FO or color and the recipe behaved perfectly.


Can't wait to unmold it!

I also cut a 70% palm recipe that I made yesterday. Here is the poured soap - 


I will post cut photos in the photo gallery later tonight or tomorrow! Great day soaping!


----------



## scmorgans

I'm a closet watcher! But, I'm daring to show everyone a picture of my Raspberry High Top Goat Milk soap. I just started piping soap so it's not perfect! Made this on July 9th. Going unmold later today and cut. I'm praying my colors haven't morphed and the swirl came out!


----------



## linne1gi

scmorgans said:


> I'm a closet watcher! But, I'm daring to show everyone a picture of my Raspberry High Top Goat Milk soap. I just started piping soap so it's not perfect! Made this on July 9th. Going unmold later today and cut. I'm praying my colors haven't morphed and the swirl came out!


Looks great. Looking forward to the cut.


----------



## Jillyb

MGM said:


> Ok wait.....I was mainly interested in the *rope* which you didn't even mention, but then there's lots more in here to ask about! ;-)
> 
> PCSF?
> Any reason to think I couldn't do this CP? I'm thinking not, but then again, I don't know what PCSF is (a magik spell??) and I still don't know how that rope got in....


Lol.. I overshare..( PCSF adding super fat after Cook.. in hot process to get a more fluid soap.)
I use a drill bit by hand to screw the hole  in..   Id think any soap could be drilled at right cure stage... before getting too hard.


----------



## sarahmarah

SPowers said:


> is that all the same soap?  The colours are very different but the design is the same.  Either way I love the design.



Thank you. It’s all the same soap. I don’t get a lot of natural light in my kitchen so I took a pic outside too.


----------



## Jersey Girl

Made yet another confetti soap!  Apple Mango Tango Goat Milk Soap has my whole house smelling heavenly!


----------



## Elizevt

I just Finnished making my very first soap.
I was planning to do it last night, but I had some analysis paralysis.

I got all my ingredients and weighed it out. One problem I had was with the scale. It's a plastic food scale and I just noticed today that it only weighs in 5gram increments.   

But I just adjusted my lye Calc measurements to give me whole numbers for my water and lye measurements. And then weighed my oils out as best I could. Erring on the side of, rather a drop or two to much, than to little. 

My lye was room temperature and my oils were at 40 degrees Celsius when I mixed them. 
I was making a soap with powdered lavender and oats and I originally wanted to split the batch and color it half with white kaolin clay and half with pink clay. But before I even added any clays or oats etc it had already reached a thick ploppy pudding like trace.  
I stressed a bit that it was going to get to thick. But in hindsight, it really wasn't that bad. 

Being my first soap I didn't want to mess it up, so I didn't do a 2 color pink/white blend, I just did 1 color. I added the pink clay and my lavender and oats and lavender essential oil. Mixed it all in and put it in my mold. 

I'll do 2 colors for my next soap..

I decorated it with a few corn flowers and it is on the shelf setting up now. 

Touch wood it comes out fine. 

I'll update tomorrow when I unmold and cut.


----------



## linne1gi

Elizevt said:


> I just Finnished making my very first soap.
> I was planning to do it last night, but I had some analysis paralysis.
> 
> I got all my ingredients and weighed it out. One problem I had was with the scale. It's a plastic food scale and I just noticed today that it only weighs in 5gram increments.
> 
> But I just adjusted my lye Calc measurements to give me whole numbers for my water and lye measurements. And then weighed my oils out as best I could. Erring on the side of, rather a drop or two to much, than to little.
> 
> My lye was room temperature and my oils were at 40 degrees Celsius when I mixed them.
> I was making a soap with powdered lavender and oats and I originally wanted to split the batch and color it half with white kaolin clay and half with pink clay. But before I even added any clays or oats etc it had already reached a thick ploppy pudding like trace.
> I stressed a bit that it was going to get to thick. But in hindsight, it really wasn't that bad.
> 
> Being my first soap I didn't want to mess it up, so I didn't do a 2 color pink/white blend, I just did 1 color. I added the pink clay and my lavender and oats and lavender essential oil. Mixed it all in and put it in my mold.
> 
> I'll do 2 colors for my next soap..
> 
> I decorated it with a few corn flowers and it is on the shelf setting up now.
> 
> Touch wood it comes out fine.
> 
> I'll update tomorrow when I unmold and cut.
> 
> View attachment 47748


It's always safer to weigh in grams than ounces.  28 grams equals one ounce.  So if you are off by a gram it's not big deal, but if you are off by an ounce, that's a problem.  I like to round down with lye and round up with oils - that gives you a cushion.  For example if you need 44.4 grams of lye - I would use 44 grams.  If you need 87.8 grams of olive oil round up to 88.  If you can only weight by 5 gram increments, I would use 45 grams of lye and 90 grams of oils.  Hope this makes sense.


----------



## Bari b

I unmolded my batch of Zany's No Slime Castile this morning - just after about 14 hours. I probably could have waited another few hours, but it came out all right, only a little soft at the edges.  Will cut it tomorrow morning. Looking good so far! Thanks for the recipe, @Zany_in_CO !


----------



## Jillyb

Jersey Girl said:


> Made yet another confetti soap!  Apple Mango Tango Goat Milk Soap has my whole house smelling heavenly!


Nice, lovin that colour choice.



scmorgans said:


> I'm a closet watcher! But, I'm daring to show everyone a picture of my Raspberry High Top Goat Milk soap. I just started piping soap so it's not perfect! Made this on July 9th. Going unmold later today and cut. I'm praying my colors haven't morphed and the swirl came out!


The top looks great.. excited to see your cut


----------



## Devivi

I am about to make my second batch of cp soap! 50% olive 30% coconut and 20% avocado 
Still unsure of what properties i like best in my soap so playing around with small batches


----------



## Elizevt

Very Excited!!! 
I just cut my very first batch of soap I made yesterday.  Powdered Lavender and colloidal oatmeal. I finely ground my lavender so that it doesnt look like mouse poops. The lavender powder becomes VERY fragrant when it's ground up. 
Looks and smells amazing.  

I'm not sure how soap should feel when it comes out of the mould so today's soap is my first baseline reference. 
It feels a bit like beeswax.  But it holds its shape well. 

The soap does still give a zap.  I accidentally touched the tip of my tongue after cutting my soap and got a good zap. Its exactly like a battery zap to the tongue, you can't miss it. 
I'll test it again for zappiness over the next few days to see at what point it disappears.

I've laid my little soapies out under a net to cure.  

Waiting is by far the hardest part of making soap. I can't wait to try my soaps out.


----------



## TashaBird

I had soap making dreams last night. Planning to try my first actual layer soap. Wanting straight stripes. Going to make three separate small batches and let each one set a little. I’m pretty excited about it!


----------



## jcandleattic

Finally got around to inventorying all my scents. Well, most of them. I did't count the little 1 oz sample size and I didn't inventory any of my EO's (only a handful of those) 
So without counting any duplicates, the 1 oz sample size (probably about 75+ of those) or the EO's, I stand at 292 unique FO's in various sizes. I actually thought I had much more than that, but that's plenty!! LOL


----------



## SPowers

I made a batch yesterday with my tried and true lard recipe.  I wanted to try a hanger swirl and I used pink clay and green barleygrass powder for colour.  For fragrance, I used Ylang Ylang and 10x orange (and a small amt of something else that I can't remember atm).  Everything was fine til I added the fragrance.  I thought it might be the orange - doesn't anyone know if that accelerated?  I'd never used Ylang Ylang before so maybe it's that - that had the highest % of the blend.  So I ended up glopping the white in the bottom then glopped the pink and green along each side. I added a very think silver pencil line then repeated the layers.  It's very rustic - the top might poke your eye out!  But it smells very nice.


----------



## MGM

A friend of mine in another city makes lovely masks (from what I've seen on Facebook) so I offered her some soap in exchange for masks for my family. She messaged to say that she put the 4 masks in the mail today, so I had to pack up the soap. Canada Post is funny about parcel rates, and sending 3 soaps would only be a few dollars less than sending 43, so here we are.....


----------



## GemstonePony

Today was my 2nd attempt making MWHP mini bars for my sensitive oily/combination face. Yesterday I burned the oils, miscalculated the honey by a long shot, and wound up with oozey, oddly zappy soap. For 100g of oil, I decided to just recalculate the recipe a smidge and start over. 
Coconut oil, cocoa butter, and castor oil were mixed with the lye (mixture) until thickened, then I added avocado oil and Shea butter, SF 7.
AVJ 100% liquid, additives of Citric Acid, honey, charcoal, and fine (think espresso) coffee grounds.
They look and smell like I've saponified bulletproof coffee. I've intentionally partially filled a few of the molds for test scraps.
I also tried a tiny scrap from my first soap batch I made two weeks ago just to see how it was doing, and was delighted it lathered up in a few seconds and left a nice feeling on my hands. I'm even more impatient now for the bars to cure. Also, I was surprised the fragrance stayed with me- I hadn't realized that was possible with soap. I have significantly more enthusiasm about FOs now- before I thought they were just what you might maybe notice while handling the soap.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

MGM said:


> ...sending 3 soaps would only be a few dollars less than sending 43, so here we are.....


Your friend is going to be blown away when she sees all those soaps! So cool! It's like Christmas in July!

BTW, have you ever used the Flat Rate ($8.40) Priority padded envelopes for Domestic and International mail? They hold about 9 soaps and for up to 70 ounces. I'm waiting to send to a friend in Spain but that country isn't accepting mail from outside the country yet. I'll be curious to hear how long it takes for your package to get into Canada. They're fairly paranoid about shipments from the USA up there IME.


----------



## jcandleattic

@Zany_in_CO  - MGM is in Canada already, so she would be shipping domestically.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

jcandleattic said:


> @Zany_in_CO  - MGM is in Canada already, so she would be shipping domestically.


ACK! Do you know what?! In my addle-pated head I thought I was responding to you, Janel. Weird. 
Sorry, MGM. You'll understand crazy _faux pas_ like that when you get to be my age.


----------



## MGM

lol no worries @Zany_in_CO. I'm always drooling at the tiny little stamps on packages my MIL or American friends send...even *to* Canada, it's always so cheap!
Funniest part is that the friend doesn't even live that far away....well, it's probably an hour and a half drive now, but we used to be able to get to her place in the Gay Ghetto in 55 min on a Sunday morning. (Trying to give @SPowers more clues about where I am )


----------



## TashaBird

MGM said:


> A friend of mine in another city makes lovely masks (from what I've seen on Facebook) so I offered her some soap in exchange for masks for my family. She messaged to say that she put the 4 masks in the mail today, so I had to pack up the soap. Canada Post is funny about parcel rates, and sending 3 soaps would only be a few dollars less than sending 43, so here we are.....


Those are really beautiful soaps!


----------



## peachymoon

I thought of this thread yesterday. I'm a new soaper, so I've been reading/doing research during the week, and have been "practicing" with a small batch every weekend for the last month. This weekend was the first week I didn't soap, but I realized I DID do a soapy thing--I set up and organized the shelf I bought to store my supplies/air out my soaps. It's exciting to see everything on display, it feels more official somehow.


----------



## TashaBird

I feel like I’ve been waiting for this soap forever! It is so simplistic and classic looking, and I don’t usually do pink. I formulated it to be extra moisturizing, so I’m calling it lotion soap. And surprisingly the rose geranium essential oil survived the cure very nicely! It’s rose geranium and orange EO. This one is going to be a keeper! I think I’ll make another batch this week.

I attempted a gradient layer soap from yellow to pink to red using clay. It’s on the heating pad now. A fun low stress experiment. I’m curious to see how it turns out tomorrow!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

TashaBird said:


> ...so simplistic and classic looking ... extra moisturizing ... rose geranium and orange EO


Just wantcha ta know, I'm starting a cart! LOL I'll have one of these because it is SO me and one of the Gahdawful-sounding _*Bacon Beer Chocolate & Coffee*_! Just my way of paying homage to your creative spirit.


----------



## SPowers

I am waiting for an order of new colorants and some caster oil which I'm totally out of so I'm twiddling my thumbs in the meantime.  I ended up spending the afternoon in my soapery (guest bedroom) where I organized all my recipes and soapmaking notes.  I did a little beveling and planing and that's about it.  
Yesterday I finished cleaning out the closet in that room removing pretty much everything non soap related so I have all my supplies including my trolley of tools in one spot.  I have a few soaps in there but most are curing in the bookcase.


----------



## TashaBird

Zany_in_CO said:


> Just wantcha ta know, I'm starting a cart! LOL I'll have one of these because it is SO me and one of the Gahdawful-sounding _*Bacon Beer Chocolate & Coffee*_! Just my way of paying homage to your creative spirit.





Zany_in_CO said:


> Just wantcha ta know, I'm starting a cart! LOL I'll have one of these because it is SO me and one of the Gahdawful-sounding _*Bacon Beer Chocolate & Coffee*_! Just my way of paying homage to your creative spirit.


 Thanks! I’m trying to use what I’ve got on hand. I actually posted those pink lotion soap bars today and my friends snapped em up! I’m not really selling yet. But, these turned out really great! And, I need some new supplies. Already labeled up, and packaged for the PO tomorrow. That’s kind of a good feeling!


----------



## AliOop

The soapy (silly) thing I did today was to try and get my sweet potato soup to trace with the stick blender. So weird to use it for food.  

I also tried a small tester bar from a batch I made almost 10 weeks ago.The lather felt so nice that I kept going back to that bathroom whenever I needed to wash up.


----------



## Saponificarian

SPowers said:


> We must be practically neighbors then!
> Our border is one of the best I think for crossing goods.  On any given day I'd go to the mailbox and bring back up to $250 - $300 without comment and often they'd just wave me through... and that's just an over and back situation.  I think they have a mandate that if they can't collect at least $50 in tax, then it's not worth their while to do the paperwork!  I also have a Nexus card so I go through a pre-approved line which may help some.  Whatever - it works for me.  Or at least it did til Covid!



I am eternally jealous of you guys tat are so close to the border!


----------



## SPowers

Saponificarian said:


> I am eternally jealous of you guys tat are so close to the border!



Not doing us much good at the moment but yes, it's great!  We did a reno a few years ago and I bought so much from the U.S. - such a money saver.  I have a small U.S. income so I'm not paying our high exchange rate as well.


----------



## goat soap rulz!

Are y’all running out of room to cure your soap? No, just me... ok lol


----------



## GemstonePony

goat soap rulz! said:


> Are y’all running out of room to cure your soap? No, just me... ok lol


*Looks around while slowly raising hand* 
...
... I ran out of space yesterday.


----------



## goat soap rulz!

LOL! I bought some shelves at ace hardware about a week ago. I bought 6 shelves. They are all filled up! 
Although, the funny thing is, is that I'm waiting for piping to set up right now LOLL! It is just too fun!


----------



## SPowers

I keep just emptying book shelf and closet shelves to add more soap.  Soap, tools and supplies have taken over the guest room closet and I found a unique way to make more space... I found an 18" cooling rack at a thrift shop and as it turns out, it's the exact width of the middle part of my closet.  I put those little thingies that hold the shelves up and set the rack on it.  Air can circulate all around it!  So then I found some really good and really cheap racks online - 18" also but the wire must be a bit thicker and they are just millimetres to big which is disappointing however I still can use them on the bookshelves.  I still have 4 book shelves used for non soap purposes - it may mean packing some stuff away as I've already done a monster purge.


----------



## AliOop

SPowers said:


> I I found an 18" cooling rack at a thrift shop and as it turns out, it's the exact width of the middle part of my closet.  I put those little thingies that hold the shelves up and set the rack on it.  Air can circulate all around it!  So then I found some really good and really cheap racks online - 18" also but the wire must be a bit thicker and they are just millimetres to big which is disappointing however I still can use them on the bookshelves.


Hopefully you are lining those racks with something, yes? I seem to remember you posting about that but want to be sure. Also want folks who read your post to realize that it isn't recommended to store soap directly on any metal, since even stainless can get cracks or have impurities that react with soap to cause DOS.


----------



## SPowers

AliOop said:


> Hopefully you are lining those racks with something, yes? I seem to remember you posting about that but want to be sure. Also want folks who read your post to realize that it isn't recommended to store soap directly on any metal, since even stainless can get cracks or have impurities that react with soap to cause DOS.



Yes, I bought quite a few needlepoint canvases which I put on the racks before putting the soap on.  I'd be interested in know what other people line their racks with.


----------



## goat soap rulz!

I have plastic racks like these. I still line them in case there is some sort of finish or something on the plastic. But I line with either wax paper (mostly) or parchment paper.


----------



## SPowers

goat soap rulz! said:


> I have plastic racks like these. I still line them in case there is some sort of finish or something on the plastic. But I line with either wax paper (mostly) or parchment paper.



That sounds like a good idea... I've found the pattern of the needlepoint canvas transfers to the soap after I 'wash' them which means I usually have to plane them.


----------



## TashaBird

I cure in card board boxes with holes in them and paper on the bottom that I change out.


----------



## Quilter99755

I first cure on plastic cafeteria trays which are lined with parchment paper and shelf liner material on top of the paper. I don't get impressions from the liner material which I thought I might. And I like the paper below the liner as it is easy to catch crumbs and dispose of them...they tend to stick on the trays and takes a bit more to clean off. I weigh the bars weekly and once they have the same weight two weeks in a row, they go into shoe (and other) boxes by batch and stacked with no lids until I use them or give them away.


----------



## goat soap rulz!

Do you weigh every single bar, or just one from each batch?


----------



## SPowers

I remade the very first  soap I made.  The first was a tea tree oil soap that I got from the web.  I had no clue at the time what I was doing and it turned out the oil amt was 500 gr - I used a standard mold that was for 1000 gr!  So they were very  small bars.  The recipe itself was high in coconut oil which I wanted to change.  So I increased the batch, changed the recipe slightly, added coconut milk to the lye/water and some ground calendula flowers to the batter and some on top..  No colour but again added tea tree oil + lemongrass.  CPOPing at the moment but I think it will be nice.


----------



## TashaBird

I have some 3 week old soaps that I was VERY worried about when I made it. There were wet looking spots on top. I did the zap test and burned the crap out of my tongue. I sure they were awful and would have to be tossed. It must have all reabsorbed! I zap tested them all over the place and NO zap, much less burning. YAY! I think this is happening when I use a lot of activated charcoal. I haven’t seen this with any other formula.


----------



## msunnerstood

goat soap rulz! said:


> Do you weigh every single bar, or just one from each batch?



I weigh them all and then round down to the lightest even number for my labels.

I received some glitter to try out and although I told them I couldn't use it in soap because it's not biodegradable, I did use it to take some photos and I like how it turned out. (and I used my stamp as well)


----------



## goat soap rulz!

Thanks!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

msunnerstood said:


> I received some glitter to try out and although I told them I couldn't use it in soap because it's not biodegradable, I did use it to take some photos and I like how it turned out. (and I used my stamp as well)


I like the pic. Good balance and contrast. The sprinkle of glitter and the rubber ducky says, "This is a fun soap!" Well done!


----------



## MarinaB

Christmas soap. It is July.. hot, but thinking about Christmas.


----------



## Quilter99755

goat soap rulz! said:


> Do you weigh every single bar, or just one from each batch?


Just one from each batch...in grams.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

MarinaB said:


> Christmas soap. It is July.. hot, but thinking about Christmas.


Good for you Marina! 
Which reminds me, I'm missing Relle's annual Christmas reminders, aka _"Cute Bunnies Galore"_. Haha What's up with that? Does anyone know? Or am I just out of the loop?


----------



## AliOop

@MarinaB are those real cranberries? They look beautiful! Do you know if they will mold or turn brown over time, like most botanicals? If not, I need to get some for my Christmas soaps!!


----------



## Angie Gail

I've been working on Fall/Christmas hot process soaps the last couple of days. The two soaps on the left (sun/moon & owl) are Orange Clove scented and the two on the right (the pumpkins) are Pumpkin Cider scented. These two batches are the first I made using Sodium Lactate and it made a huge difference in making the soap a little more fluid and went into the molds easier. 

The dark lump in the front is my lump of coal soap. It has activated charcoal and an FO with 15% vanilla so by Christmas they will be even darker. I made some similar coal soaps last year using a melt and pour base and they were a hit at craft shows and they sold out.


----------



## goat soap rulz!

The coal soap is brilliant! That is such a cute idea! Did you use a mold?


----------



## Angie Gail

goat soap rulz! said:


> The coal soap is brilliant! That is such a cute idea! Did you use a mold?


 I used an ice cream scoop for the coal soaps so would have that lumpy look. I have some cute Christmas organza bags (red with gold snowflakes) that I'm going to package them in. I got the idea from WSP's (Wholesale Supplies Plus) site last year.


----------



## TashaBird

Revisiting the beginner forum and enjoying the rabbit hole of soap making videos. Trying to learn some new stuff. Sure beats a news rabbit hole!!!


----------



## goat soap rulz!

I made the tiniest batch ever! I think it was only 1/4 pound! I want to see if my soap will work for soap dough! So I filled 2 of those little condiment containers and some silicone madeleine cookie molds. But those I will just use for soap. I didn't fragrance or color it. I will probably just cut them up and use it for a confetti soap!


----------



## Megan

I have to shrink wrap and label about 50 soaps later...and that doesn't really sound like a lot...but I am the slowest at wrapping, and I haven't even designed the labels yet!


----------



## MGM

Saponificarian said:


> I am eternally jealous of you guys tat are so close to the border!


I'm actually a bit farther away than you are (depending how far north in Calgary you are....up Nose Hill way? ;-) ), about 300km. BUT, we have relatives in the US, so (used to) travel there a few times a year.
That being said, everything in SW ON does feel closer to the US ....like the 401 just draws you south...


----------



## Claudette Carignan

msunnerstood said:


> I weigh them all and then round down to the lightest even number for my labels.
> 
> I received some glitter to try out and although I told them I couldn't use it in soap because it's not biodegradable, I did use it to take some photos and I like how it turned out. (and I used my stamp as well)
> 
> View attachment 47833


Very pretty


----------



## SPowers

Today was a disaster!  I was making soap and had it in my 'pringles' can - ready for cpop.  I picked it up not thinking and the bottom fell out!  All over my counter, large cutting board, down my cupboards, on the floor - what a mess!!!  I do have a tendency to clutziness but since starting to soap in May, have had nothing close to this happening.  I had extra batter that went into an individual cavity mold that was fine and I managed to salvage about half from the cylinder - of course all the colours pretty much melded together.  It will be interesting to see what it looks like.  PVC pipe hunting for me next week!

On a brighter note, I made a batch 2 days ago that turned out really nice.  Sort of a remake of my very first soap but with coconut milk added to the lye/water masterbatch; ground calendula flowers added to the batter and some sprinkled on top.  I love it!


----------



## goat soap rulz!

Oh no! I’m sorry!! That always is a bummer, but that soap is absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## Regina Green

msunnerstood said:


> I weigh them all and then round down to the lightest even number for my labels.
> 
> I received some glitter to try out and although I told them I couldn't use it in soap because it's not biodegradable, I did use it to take some photos and I like how it turned out. (and I used my stamp as well)
> 
> View attachment 47833


Love these colors!


----------



## MarinaB

AliOop said:


> @MarinaB are those real cranberries? They look beautiful! Do you know if they will mold or turn brown over time, like most botanicals? If not, I need to get some for my Christmas soaps!!


It is red pepper from Madagascar.


----------



## AliOop

MarinaB said:


> It is red pepper from Madagascar.


Well, they are perfect for Christmas soaps


----------



## msunnerstood

I have a friend who is an artist in LA and he posted one of his prints tonight and I got inspired by the colors and said I might make soap with those colors. Now he wants to see a video of it being made, no pressure there. I wont be matching the pattern exactly, just the colors (hopefully) Im making the embed CP and the rest HP because the texture will come in handy.
here is his art


----------



## StarChild

I collected my soaping tools yesterday so may test them out today!


----------



## TashaBird

It’s been a rough few days.  So yesterday I pulled myself outta the dark hole I was in and went down a soaping rabbit hole instead. Went back to the beginners thread and watched a bunch of videos looking for new ideas, or ways to improve my process. I found a video on lovin soaps where they made a 5Xs batch. I don’t have enough gear for that, but I made a triple batch today. That was a first!!! Mixed three batch of lye and sugar water, then three batches of oil. It was so fun! I only made one mistake on one batch. I forgot to mix the clay colorants with a little oil. It worked out anyway. They’re gelling on the heating pad, and I’m exhausted. It sure beats crying myself sick! Cutting them tomorrow will be so fun!


----------



## xavalyss

Since I got a new computer and a different printing program, I perfected my labels and started printing them out.


----------



## AliOop

Checked my curing marble soaps and am still debating whether they are good enough to enter in the Soap Challenge Club for July. I'll probably make another batch just so I have options. 

Then I played with labeling and shrink-wrapping the lavender goat-milk bars that are going into the wedding gift basket for my nephew and his bride-to-be. Since I don't sell, I don't normally make labels, and I'm horrible at it. In the end, I decided to create a single card that lists each item in the basket with its ingredients - much easier than making a single printed label for each unique item. Will work on that tomorrow.

 Also worked on the recipe for the beard oil and beard balm (nephew's part of the basket), and made lavender bath salts and a lavender sachet (bride's part of the basket, along with the lavender soap). The lavender sachet was made using buds from the plants in my back yard. After picking the stems, I laid them on a raised tray and put them in a backyard shed that gets quite warm. With the sun coming through the shed window, plus our dry heat, everything was bone dry in less than two days. 

Pulling off the fragrant buds was so relaxing and made my kitchen smell great! I ended up with way more than I needed - enough to give 4"x6" tulle bags stuffed with lavender buds to a couple of other friends, too. Another batch is drying right now. It's got me dreaming of becoming a lavender farmer.


----------



## scmorgans

I was playing with some new molds earlier this week. I've had an itch to try some Flower Pot soap. Well the base came out ok as did my embeds but some of the base I used as frosting was a failure. It may have been the humidity. So instead of Flowers on my pots I put these cute babies! And the carrots pots are extremely cute! My Raspberry Special High top is the fancy soap surrounding the flower pots. All of this soap is made with goats milk!


----------



## Adobehead

I have not been soaping lately, but the 25 experimental batches made during lockdown are all reaching their cure dates, or past that and I have stacks at the bathtub and all the sinks that I continue to pick up and try. Favorite formulas are beginning to emerge.  

I have wondered if the essential oil fragrances are less noticable in the formulas with tallow instead of palm oil, (at about 20-25%


). The jury is still out on that.  Some are amazing good.  I vow to never put coffe in my soap again, I just hate the bumpyness, but that's me and the natural colors of indigo and cochineal have faded some, I need more practice with that.  

I want the calming pleasure of stirring a pot of soap and sniffing it, but just cant justify it with all these experiments on hand until I really reach some conclusions about the new direction I am going in.  At times, I just want to go back to my old formula.


----------



## goat soap rulz!

I cut my first multi colored drop swirl this morning! I am quite happy with it!! We are going to the city today to pick up some more labels for soaps! Also I am going  to order some boxes on Uline, because I have a goal to have my Etsy shop open by September!! Ahh!! I’m so excited! But with school starting up again soon, hopefully I won’t have to push that back, even though I will be online!
I have a bunch of questions so I will start a thread in a bit, but right now I’m chilling with the goats!


----------



## sarahmarah

Had my husband test out a cured bar today and discovered that I’m going to have to figure out a structured simple way to test. I couldn’t really get much helpful feedback. It’s annoying lol.


----------



## GemstonePony

Shopping spree! Micas, FOs, small molds, a mini mixer, a clay extruder, food-grade sodium gluconate (a chelator), and some small plastic pitchers for mixing and measuring. I also got a larger plastic pitcher for mixing my batches in, as the container I had been mixing in kept getting sucked into and scratched by the mixer blades.


----------



## goat soap rulz!

I need to get a small mold for my goat soaps, plus the micas and FO when I get them all designed. So I will get to go on a shopping spree as well!

@Adobehead What round mold did you use for those circle soaps? I have been using a pringles can. I've made 3 soaps, but I am thinking about upgrading to a nice silicone mold that will last for a while!


----------



## Adobehead

goat soap rulz! said:


> @Adobehead What round mold did you use for those circle soaps? I have been using a pringles can. I've made 3 soaps, but I am thinking about upgrading to a nice silicone mold that will last for a while!


It is the $55 Essential Depot one in silicone and the soap measures a full 3 inches across.  It will last forever and both endcaps are removable.  I like it and leave the soap one extra day compared to the wood/paper liner.  Then, getting it out isn't a problem.




Silicone Cylindrical Mold - COLOR NATURAL


(9 reviews)



Price: $79.98
_30% OFF - Base Wholesale Discount  -_
 Sale: $55.99 Additional discounts and free products for Greener Life Club Members. Call 863-224-9555 for details or CLICK HERE.
More Details


----------



## Misschief

Not much soapiness happening here this weekend as my daughter, bf, and 4 grands are here. However, her boss ordered a bunch of gift baskets (whatever we decided to put together) so I'm busy making items for the Foot Fetish baskets. Each contains a tub of foot scrub, two pedi bombs, a tub of foot cream and a small tub of cuticle butter. I made the foot cream yesterday, the foot scrub is ready to go and the cuticle butter ingredients are melting as I type. This afternoon, we'll put it all together in the baskets.


----------



## GemstonePony

*Squeee* I had no idea you were on here, I love your work! Also, those pumpkins are super cute!


----------



## SPowers

Adobehead said:


> It is the $55 Essential Depot one in silicone and the soap measures a full 3 inches across.  It will last forever and both endcaps are removable.  I like it and leave the soap one extra day compared to the wood/paper liner.  Then, getting it out isn't a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Silicone Cylindrical Mold - COLOR NATURAL
> 
> 
> (9 reviews)
> 
> 
> 
> Price: $79.98
> _30% OFF - Base Wholesale Discount  -_
> Sale: $55.99 Additional discounts and free products for Greener Life Club Members. Call 863-224-9555 for details or CLICK HERE.
> More Details



After the accident with the Pringle's can, I went out and bought a PVC pipe!  It too is 3" diameter (on the inside).  I had to buy a 5' length which was $15 and a cap for $2 but even tho it's not their policy, the guy was good enough to cut it for me.  Really wanted to used it today but it's storming and for some reason I just don't like  soaping in the rain.


----------



## TashaBird

sarahmarah said:


> Had my husband test out a cured bar today and discovered that I’m going to have to figure out a structured simple way to test. I couldn’t really get much helpful feedback. It’s annoying lol.


I’ve been trying to teach my DH how to give me feedback on the soap. “Nice” isn’t sufficient! 

I just made some spirulina salt soap and I LOVE how they look like my jade ear jewelry!!! Scented with orange, rosemary, lavender EO. Also, I rinsed the top of the 3 loafs I made yesterday. That was a first.


----------



## goat soap rulz!

SPowers said:


> Really wanted to used it today but it's storming and for some reason I just don't like soaping in the rain.


Whattt! That's my favorite time to soap! I like to be outside when its nice!


----------



## SPowers

Ya got me there!  I like to be outside too but for some reason it feels humid inside (even tho I have air) and it demotivates me.  Colour me crazy!


----------



## goat soap rulz!

I usually soap in the hottest part of the day lol! That way it's ready to cut when I wake up, and I have plenty of farm chores in the evening, to the point where I'm not peaking in on it every 30 minutes LOL! But I usually go soaping CRAZY on rainy days! 

P.S. Send some of that rain over to Texas! We are in a drought right now! We need our 3rd cutting of hay lol!


----------



## Ladka

I used the remaining beef tallow  I'd rendered some days ago and made a 50 %  tallow soap. I poured the small batch into silicone moulds with honeycomb, bees and flowers on top. Even coloured some batter yellow and poured into the honeycomb and bees part but am afraid the batter was too thin for a good effect. The soap is being CPOPed at the moment.


----------



## AliOop

SPowers said:


> After the accident with the Pringle's can, I went out and bought a PVC pipe!  It too is 3" diameter (on the inside).  I had to buy a 5' length which was $15 and a cap for $2 but even tho it's not their policy, the guy was good enough to cut it for me.  Really wanted to used it today but it's storming and for some reason I just don't like  soaping in the rain.


That's what my husband made for me, as well. Works great and a whole lot cheaper than any cylinder molds that are sold specifically for soap!


----------



## goat soap rulz!

OK! we have to go to the hardware store tomorrow, so I will get some PVC! So a 3 inch and caps for both sides? So I can gel it? Thanks!


----------



## Jersey Girl

goat soap rulz! said:


> OK! we have to go to the hardware store tomorrow, so I will get some PVC! So a 3 inch and caps for both sides? So I can gel it? Thanks!


I probably would not cap both ends.  It would get too hot. Just the bottom would be sufficient.


----------



## TheGecko

I made 4 1/2 batches of soap...the 1/2 batch is because I forgot to add the fragrance oil in it.

I am especially thrilled because I used my new match batching and I'm usually hurting after three batches (bad back), but was stilling filling good when I decided to call it a day.


----------



## tammy sue starks

I received quite a lot of ground fat from Mangalista hogs from my butcher as well as bear fat. It is all rendered. Mangalitsa hogs have pure white fat everywhere not just kidney area. No using titanium dioxide on this lard! I have been asked by the local art co-op to feature my soaps in their showroom. I was blown away since I just started selling in April, but am getting calls like crazy. I'm a bit intimidated though. My shop has been through a ton of changes lately and maybe it is my age but I'm having trouble changing with it!  I recently converted all of my soap recipes to goat milk as I found a supplier  with a large herd so no worries there. Found a powdered full fat goat milk supplier from Indiana that sent me extra since I bought 4 lbs. That was awful nice! I have narrowed my types of soap available to 4 because I was going crazy trying to please everyone. I had to learn to say no. My heel balm is selling like crazy so that is great but I am getting requests for making gift baskets and need help with ideas on that because I have no idea how to make them. I ordered 8 quart sized berry wooden berry baskets that I can hot glue lace to the side of and go for a blue jean and pearls way of decorating. I ordered crinkle cut paper for inside the basket. I have stuff to put in but am not sure how to make it appealing? Help?


----------



## AliOop

goat soap rulz! said:


> OK! we have to go to the hardware store tomorrow, so I will get some PVC! So a 3 inch and caps for both sides? So I can gel it? Thanks!


If they carry it, the white PVC in the 3" size will be in the sprinkler aisle. If they don't have it (because it's not a common size), you can usually find the 3" black pvc pipe in the plumbing aisle. It's the same stuff and works just fine. My husband bought a tester cap for the bottom end, and made a stand so the tube could stand upright. Although I don't cap the top per se, I do cover it with freezer paper and a rubber band.

ETA: links to what I have: tester cap and 3" x 24" ABS pipe. I do add plastic wrap on the inside of the tester cap so it doesn't come in contact with the soap batter.


----------



## goat soap rulz!

Ok i will screen shot that so i remeber! Thanks!


----------



## SPowers

Mine is black  - they didn't have white and didn't know to look in the sprinkler isle.   The white would be easier to see what's going on down there I think but I'm sure I'll survive!  Good luck!


----------



## Arimara

I finally used BB's Cedar & Amber. It smells nicer in the soap.


----------



## TashaBird

Cut some soaps. Designs didn’t come out quite how I planned, but I like them. My preferred formula is getting dialed in. I’m getting better at clean up too, that’s huge!!


----------



## AliOop

SPowers said:


> Mine is black  - they didn't have white and didn't know to look in the sprinkler isle.   The white would be easier to see what's going on down there I think but I'm sure I'll survive!  Good luck!


A lot of places don't carry white pvc (schedule 40) in the 3" size. You are more likely to find it in an irrigation supply store than in a big box hardware store, although you can order it online with some of them. My husband is a retired contractor so I know random things like this. 

Just finished my second attempt at marble soap. When it became clear it would looking nothing like marble, I did a spoon swirl and some top swirls with a gold mica drizzle to at least pretty it up a bit. The colors aren't what I would choose if I weren't trying to replicate marble, but it should still make nice soap. Sigh.



TashaBird said:


> Cut some soaps. Designs didn’t come out quite how I planned, but I like them. My preferred formula is getting dialed in. I’m getting better at clean up too, that’s huge!!


I love that middle loaf!!


----------



## Kafayat Adebowale oyeniyi

SPowers said:


> Today was a disaster!  I was making soap and had it in my 'pringles' can - ready for cpop.  I picked it up not thinking and the bottom fell out!  All over my counter, large cutting board, down my cupboards, on the floor - what a mess!!!  I do have a tendency to clutziness but since starting to soap in May, have had nothing close to this happening.  I had extra batter that went into an individual cavity mold that was fine and I managed to salvage about half from the cylinder - of course all the colours pretty much melded together.  It will be interesting to see what it looks like.  PVC pipe hunting for me next week!
> 
> On a brighter note, I made a batch 2 days ago that turned out really nice.  Sort of a remake of my very first soap but with coconut milk added to the lye/water masterbatch; ground calendula flowers added to the batter and some sprinkled on top.  I love it!


So sorry about the spill...may I ask how you master batch lye with coconut milk in it.....do you make it when you need it or days ahead


----------



## Jersey Girl

I just cut this goat milk soap I made yesterday. Scented with patchouli. Colors didn’t turn out as envisioned.  I wanted them brighter but they turned out muted. I’m expecting an order from Mad Micas today!  Yaaaay!


----------



## TashaBird

Jersey Girl said:


> I just cut this goat milk soap I made yesterday. Scented with patchouli. Colors didn’t turn out as envisioned.  I wanted them brighter but they turned out muted. I’m expecting an order from Mad Micas today!  Yaaaay!


You’r swirl is amazing!!!


----------



## AliOop

Jersey Girl said:


> I just cut this goat milk soap I made yesterday. Scented with patchouli. Colors didn’t turn out as envisioned.  I wanted them brighter but they turned out muted. I’m expecting an order from Mad Micas today!  Yaaaay!


Those swirls ... and the colors 

ETA: and the butterfly! (swoon)


----------



## shunt2011

Kafayat Adebowale oyeniyi said:


> So sorry about the spill...may I ask how you master batch lye with coconut milk in it.....do you make it when you need it or days ahead


The milk isn't added to the masterbatch.  It's called the split method.   Lye/Water 1:1 then the difference of liquid required for the batch is added as milk to the oils and blended before adding the lye mixture to the oils.


----------



## SPowers

AliOop said:


> A lot of places don't carry white pvc (schedule 40) in the 3" size. You are more likely to find it in an irrigation supply store than in a big box hardware store, although you can order it online with some of them. My husband is a retired contractor so I know random things like this.


lucky you!  



shunt2011 said:


> The milk isn't added to the masterbatch.  It's called the split method.   Lye/Water 1:1 then the difference of liquid required for the batch is added as milk to the oils and blended before adding the lye mixture to the oils.



Exactly!  I desired you can add milk powder to the batter but I haven't done that yet.

I just finished making a lavender batch using lavender infused oil I made about 6 weeks ago.  I don't have a lot of colorants just yet but mixed a couple of batches - 1 was 'gag-a-maggot' colour which I discarded and the other turned out to be a pretty nice lavender shade.  I used lavender and gardenia EO's - very strong but hopefully it will make it through the saponification process.  And I did my first hanger swirl!  I can't wait to cut it.  Admittedly most of my attempts at specific designs haven't been good replications, but are nice anyway... hoping this time will be different.


----------



## Jersey Girl

AliOop said:


> Those swirls ... and the colors


Thank you @TashaBird and @AliOop.  I am happy with the swirl. I added another pic like the ones I see people posting of their butterfly swirls. I was going for a hippie colored soap...more rainbowish colors to match the scent but I need work on color choices.  Whenever I make a new batch that’s always my struggle as I try to match the scent with the color. This batch contained a good amount of hard oils which is my go to recipe lately and it doesn’t have a whole lot of work time so I limited it to 3 colors plus the base color which I added some TD to.



AliOop said:


> A lot of places don't carry white pvc (schedule 40) in the 3" size. You are more likely to find it in an irrigation supply store than in a big box hardware store, although you can order it online with some of them. My husband is a retired contractor so I know random things like this.


I got my 3” white PVC pipe at my local Home Depot along with a cap. Maybe some stores don’t carry it?


----------



## MarinaB

Gulf of Thailand soap with Butterfly pea blue flowers from Vietnam.


----------



## goat soap rulz!

luckily they had a scrap peice of 27.5 inch pipe so we took it!! I need to go back and get a cap, but I got 2 13.75 inch molds!! Yaay!!! 4$ for 2 molds is hard to beat!


----------



## Virgogoddess

Just cut “cactus flower” inspired by brambleberry fragrance oil. I also attempted a lazy Susan swirl without the lazy Susan. Lol! I really love how they turned out! This is a really nice F/O.


----------



## goat soap rulz!

quick question: do I have to line PVC? Someone said that I didn't have to line the plastic on pringles can bc the soap won't stick. Just wondering if its the same with PVC? Thanks!

WOW! those are beautiful cactus soaps!


----------



## SPowers

Jersey Girl said:


> I got my 3” white PVC pipe at my local Home Depot along with a cap. Maybe some stores don’t carry it?



I got the black one at Lowes - didn't check Home Depot.  Did they cut it for you?


----------



## AliOop

goat soap rulz! said:


> quick question: do I have to line PVC? Someone said that I didn't have to line the plastic on pringles can bc the soap won't stick. Just wondering if its the same with PVC? Thanks!


Some people do, but I don't line my PVC molds because 1) I hate paying for and wasting freezer paper, and 2) I don't like the wrinkle marks I always get on the sides of the soap.

It's important to leave around an inch or so of headroom when you fill this up. With the type of cap you bought (not a tester cap), you will also want to rubber-band a layer of freezer paper or cling wrap on the bottom end of the mold, and put the cap over that. Otherwise, you will get some leakage.

When my soap is ready to unmold, I put it in the freezer for about 30 minutes. Then take the mold out and let it sit for 5-10 minutes to let the condensation begin to form (you might need less time than that in Texas, lol). My soap pushes right out almost every time. If it sticks a little bit, I hold it upside down and kind of tap the top end on the counter, or a table. That never fails to loosen my soap so that it will slide out.

Other people whack theirs on the concrete, lightly grease the inside with mineral oil (won't saponify), or use a soup can to push from the top end where you left the headroom. I haven't had to resort to any of that, but I'm guessing that the difference lies in the recipe used. For whatever reason, the freezer trick works perfectly for me.

ETA: YouTube video on how to remove soap from a pvc pipe.  Here is another one who makes liners from Dollar Store cutting mats.



Jersey Girl said:


> Thank you @TashaBird and @AliOop. I added another pic like the ones I see people posting of their butterfly swirls.


That butterfly is amazing!!!


----------



## goat soap rulz!

Thank you! So much good info!


----------



## Jersey Girl

SPowers said:


> I got the black one at Lowes - didn't check Home Depot.  Did they cut it for you?


I didn’t ask but wish I had.


----------



## TheDebby

I've made a design for a beauty and the beast inspired soap.
It is my favourite all time movie.

It is based on the yellow dress of belle.
At some point I probably would want to make one for her blue dress as well.
(got inspired by the theme of the soaps from Royalty Soaps this month)

Also I've bought the frosting club kit about 2 weeks ago.
I'm checking the shipping update every day because: glitters!


----------



## TashaBird

goat soap rulz! said:


> View attachment 47945
> 
> luckily they had a scrap peice of 27.5 inch pipe so we took it!! I need to go back and get a cap, but I got 2 13.75 inch molds!! Yaay!!! 4$ for 2 molds is hard to beat!


Does the soap slide out?



Jersey Girl said:


> I got my 3” white PVC pipe at my local Home Depot along with a cap. Maybe some stores don’t carry it?


What is the clear plastic inside the pvc, a liner?


----------



## AliOop

TashaBird said:


> Does the soap slide out?


If you scroll up to post #16,239 above, I gave a lot of info about lining the pvc mold (or not) and how to get it out of the mold.  And if I had to guess, I'd say that the clear plastic inside of @Jersey Girl's pvc mold is a Dollar Store cutting mat. That's one of the ways that people line the pvc so that the soap comes out easily.


----------



## Jersey Girl

TashaBird said:


> What is the clear plastic inside the pvc, a liner?


It’s a cutting mat from the dollar store.



AliOop said:


> If you scroll up to post #16,239 above, I gave a lot of info about lining the pvc mold (or not) and how to get it out of the mold.  And if I had to guess, I'd say that the clear plastic inside of @Jersey Girl's pvc mold is a Dollar Store cutting mat. That's one of the ways that people line the pvc so that the soap comes out easily.


Bingo!


----------



## Kafayat Adebowale oyeniyi

shunt2011 said:


> The milk isn't added to the masterbatch.  It's called the split method.   Lye/Water 1:1 then the difference of liquid required for the batch is added as milk to the oils and blended before adding the lye mixture to the oils.


I got ya....thank you for this explanation..Now I know the method I have been used to has a name


----------



## Arimara

TheDebby said:


> I've made a design for a beauty and the beast inspired soap.
> It is my favourite all time movie.
> 
> It is based on the yellow dress of belle.
> At some point I probably would want to make one for her blue dress as well.
> (got inspired by the theme of the soaps from Royalty Soaps this month)
> 
> Also I've bought the frosting club kit about 2 weeks ago.
> I'm checking the shipping update every day because: glitters!



Oh, that would look nice. Maybe you should try Orange Vibrance and a gold? I'm not sure, Have fun with that.


----------



## TheDebby

Arimara said:


> Oh, that would look nice. Maybe you should try Orange Vibrance and a gold? I'm not sure, Have fun with that.


That might work better! I was thinking of red because the gold I use is kinda yellow.
I will probably just mix a tiny amount and see witch one I prefer.
I just so happen to have bought a very neon orange. 
Thank you for the idea!


----------



## Regina Green

goat soap rulz! said:


> OK! we have to go to the hardware store tomorrow, so I will get some PVC! So a 3 inch and caps for both sides? So I can gel it? Thanks!


I use a pvc pipe but I find it has to sit in the mold longer before I can get it out. Still works, just requires a bit more patience.


----------



## SPowers

I cut yesterday's batch which turned out pretty good with a few exceptions as always!  I tried the hanger swirl for the first and for the first time, I think I did a pretty good one.  While the other techniques I've tried have been ok, they were usually 6 degrees (or more)  from the way they were supposed to look!  I think I nailed it however, I really have to work on colours!  The colour is very muted and appears to be about 3 shades or more of what the batter looked like.  It was my own blend as I don't have many colours but I thought the lavender looked really nice in the bowl.  One thing at a time I guess - I have an order hopefully arriving today - all colorants so will have more choices.  I used lavender infused olive oil and scented it with lavender and gardenia EO.  Here's the cut.


----------



## SoapSisters

TashaBird said:


> I’ve been trying to teach my DH how to give me feedback on the soap. “Nice” isn’t sufficient!
> 
> I just made some spirulina salt soap and I LOVE how they look like my jade ear jewelry!!! Scented with orange, rosemary, lavender EO. Also, I rinsed the top of the 3 loafs I made yesterday. That was a first.


Can you keep us posted on the spirulina? I'm wondering if that beautiful green will hold.


----------



## AliOop

@SPowers those are really beautiful!! Did you gel the soap?


----------



## SPowers

Thanks so much!  Yes, I CPOP'd it for 2 hrs  then covered it overnight.


----------



## Alimah Oloko

Dear Colleagues,  I need a standard recipe to produce a quality transparent  liquid soap for washing. Sometimes I get the perfect thickness other times  the soap becomes cloudy and watery. Plz help what do I do. I have almost exhausted  my money on this.


----------



## Ladka

I unmolded the bars I poured two days ago, about 30hrs. It seems to have been a bit early as all bars didn't come out smooth. I borrowed the silicone moulds from a friend (he is a chemist) who kept postponing to use them.
I quite like the honecomb with bees.


----------



## MarinaB

Made more blue tea soap


----------



## TashaBird

My friend messaged me and asked if she could buy some soap. She works for/at a safe sleep site set up for a youth homeless population. She said they brought in portable showers, but all they had was prison soaps. She said so many of the kids have PTSD and intense body issues, she wanted them to have nice soap. I was so happy to make the donation! Cried my eyes out when I left. I’m so grateful she asked me. And, I hope the love I put into making the soap brings some comfort to those struggling.


----------



## MGM

SPowers said:


> Really wanted to used it today but it's storming and for some reason I just don't like  soaping in the rain.


That was quite the storm wasn't it?? I, on the other hand, could have made something , as my soaping kitchen is in the basement and my wife made us all stay down there until the tornado warning had passed. I did a grand tour of all my curing soaps, since the kids were a captive audience....


----------



## SPowers

MGM said:


> That was quite the storm wasn't it?? I, on the other hand, could have made something , as my soaping kitchen is in the basement and my wife made us all stay down there until the tornado warning had passed. I did a grand tour of all my curing soaps, since the kids were a captive audience....


It sure was!  The lightening seemed light it was right out our window!


----------



## Misschief

SoapSisters said:


> Can you keep us posted on the spirulina? I'm wondering if that beautiful green will hold.


It doesn't. I've tried it. It eventually turns brownish green.


----------



## Adobehead

Misschief said:


> It doesn't. I've tried it. It eventually turns brownish green.


Spirulina: brown soap, no problem, anything to keep from having to eat it!


----------



## AliOop

"You have time," my soap brain assured me. "Don't worry about the people coming over at 6:30pm! With your new master-batched lye, it will be so quick and easy," she said.

Well.

One big spill later, I asked my soap brain to remind me why it insisted that I should try a Pringles can. "Just once," she said. "It will be so fun," she said. Yeah, I'll be sticking with my nice PVC molds for rounds soaps from now on. At least I got most of the spilled, now-taupe batter into some cavity molds.

Used the rest of the batch to fill a small loaf mold and small slab mold. Left the hanger tool in the loaf mold till after I swirled the top - hence the one muddy side. At least the top of the slab mold turned out nice.

And I now understand the mica obsession. They are pretty darn fun! We shall see tomorrow how the hanger swirls went. Sorry for the poor lighting - these are actually really pretty colors that make me happy when I look at them.

ETA: My husband says these are his favorite of all the designs I've made. Almost eight years into soaping, that was a sweet compliment.  

.


----------



## Catscankim

MarinaB said:


> Made more blue tea soap


VERY pretty


----------



## Angie Gail

Here are some fall soaps I recently made. They are either Pumpkin Cider or Orange Clove scent. They are hot process soaps and the first batches I made using sodium lactate. It really helped make the batter smoother and go in to the molds better.


----------



## AliOop

@Angie Gail those are super smooth for hot process in cavity molds. Great job!


----------



## sarahmarah

Got around to setting up my single wire soap cutter—no more cheese cutter with a mind of its own for this lady. Test drove some kokum butter in the batch I made last night. Its scented with Caribbean Coconut and I’m just honestly not a fan—it sort of reminds me of allspice. Eh...


----------



## MarinaB

Hibiscus tea soap.


----------



## Angie Gail

AliOop said:


> @Angie Gail those are super smooth for hot process in cavity molds. Great job!


Thanks! I add about 2 ounces of goat's milk after the cook along with 1.5 ounces of FO and then the sodium lactate so it made it fluid enough to go in the molds fairly well. It's still nowhere near as good as CP would do but I only know how to do hot process. I'm happy with how it turned out.


----------



## Jersey Girl

AliOop said:


> "You have time," my soap brain assured me. "Don't worry about the people coming over at 6:30pm! With your new master-batched lye, it will be so quick and easy," she said.
> 
> Well.
> 
> One big spill later, I asked my soap brain to remind me why it insisted that I should try a Pringles can. "Just once," she said. "It will be so fun," she said. Yeah, I'll be sticking with my nice PVC molds for rounds soaps from now on. At least I got most of the spilled, now-taupe batter into some cavity molds.
> 
> Used the rest of the batch to fill a small loaf mold and small slab mold. Left the hanger tool in the loaf mold till after I swirled the top - hence the one muddy side. At least the top of the slab mold turned out nice.
> 
> And I now understand the mica obsession. They are pretty darn fun! We shall see tomorrow how the hanger swirls went. Sorry for the poor lighting - these are actually really pretty colors that make me happy when I look at them.
> .View attachment 47986
> View attachment 47985


That top is beautiful!  I have a Pringle’s can here as well as a PVC mold but haven’t gotten up the nerve to use either. I even bought a couple cool pull through tools. I have to be in the right mind set to try something new. Sorry to hear about your mishap. I feel your pain!


----------



## AliOop

Jersey Girl said:


> That top is beautiful!  I have a Pringle’s can here as well as a PVC mold but haven’t gotten up the nerve to use either. I even bought a couple cool pull through tools. I have to be in the right mind set to try something new. Sorry to hear about your mishap. I feel your pain!


Thank you! I made a pull-through tool from a sink strainer and some wired, but it went in the trash with the leaky Pringles can. You were smart to buy one because the homemade one was a pain.



Angie Gail said:


> Thanks! I add about 2 ounces of goat's milk after the cook along with 1.5 ounces of FO and then the sodium lactate so it made it fluid enough to go in the molds fairly well. It's still nowhere near as good as CP would do but I only know how to do hot process. I'm happy with how it turned out.


I love doing fluid hot process! The clean-up is so much nicer than greasy CP batter, isn't it? BTW, if you can do HP, you can do CP.  Same recipes will work for both. You just pour everything in the molds before cooking.



MarinaB said:


> Hibiscus tea soap.


Those tops are gorgeous! They look like abstract irises.


----------



## Jillyb

Been a busy week for me, did a final tweek to an ongoing recipe, this version I'm calling Ruby red.  Nice and smooth for HP (finally)
Working on getting some of my imagery done for my Social media etc. 
but alas I've come down with shingles and I think Ill just be taking it easy for a few days.. will give me more time to see what your all up to...


----------



## Malleebird

Just attempted my first Pine Tar soap tonight...now anxiously waiting till morning to see if it's turned out  
Not at all confident though.  I found DeeAnna's recipes and very detailed instructions on her website and thought I followed them to the letter.... but I obviously did something wrong ! I used the method where you halve the oils, add pine tar to one half and lye to the other. All was going well until I poured the pine tar batter into the other half....that was when things were supposed to happen quickly..... like less than a minute.....45 minutes later I'm still stirring and my arm is nearly dropping off  
Was tempted to use the SB but thought that would be a quick way to wreck it, so kept stirring, waiting for batter to go dull and slightly grainy looking like it was supposed to.... I didn't happen... just continued to look like beautiful glossy melted chocolate. 
Eventually it did thicken up a bit, what I'd call medium trace, and maybe slightly grainy but still very glossy..... so I poured it. 
Any suggestions where I might have gone wrong anyone ? 
My tweaked recipe was -  3% SF, 31% Lye concentration.
40% Lard
15% Tallow 
15% OO
10% CO
10% Avocado
10% Pine Tar


----------



## MarinaB

Jillyb said:


> Been a busy week for me, did a final tweek to an ongoing recipe, this version I'm calling Ruby red.  Nice and smooth for HP (finally)
> Working on getting some of my imagery done for my Social media etc.
> but alas I've come down with shingles and I think Ill just be taking it easy for a few days.. will give me more time to see what your all up to...


I like your soap, could you please write a recipe?

Last 2 mornings I make hibiscus tea soap. It is one of my bestsellers.


----------



## SPowers

I haven't done it yet, but someone wants to buy 3 bars of my soap!



MarinaB said:


> Last 2 mornings I make hibiscus tea soap. It is one of my bestsellers.


That's beautiful... would love to see the actual cut.  Do you make the tea to use in your lye solution?  Anyone ever try making it from real hibiscus flowers?


----------



## MarinaB

SPowers said:


> That's beautiful... would love to see the actual cut.  Do you make the tea to use in your lye solution?  Anyone ever try making it from real hibiscus flowers?


I use hibiscus Flowers powder only for the top  of my soap. If I make a real tea and add lye, would be black color.


----------



## Cosmo71

I am waiting to take a simple one-color lavender soap out of the mold so I can use the lye and oils I have waiting to make a plain (hopefully white or light tan) natural lard soap.  I also keep admiring my 1st batch of coconut milk with coconut lime verbena fragrance and unsweetened coconut on top..this soap really got warm and I am excited to see the color green so bright on top...I can't wait for the inside and now am intrigued about CPOP (cold process/ oven processed) soap. I also went thrift shopping and found a round ball mold for .99 SCORE!


----------



## sarahmarah

Cosmo71 said:


> I am waiting to take a simple one-color lavender soap out of the mold so I can use the lye and oils I have waiting to make a plain (hopefully white or light tan) natural lard soap.  I also keep admiring my 1st batch of coconut milk with coconut lime verbena fragrance and unsweetened coconut on top..this soap really got warm and I am excited to see the color green so bright on top...I can't wait for the inside and now am intrigued about CPOP (cold process/ oven processed) soap. I also went thrift shopping and found a round ball mold for .99 SCORE!



Nice! I love CPOPing my soap—it reduced the amount of ash I was dealing with and made my colors really vibrant from the forced gel. I still get ash during the cure but it’s noticeably less.

I’m curious about lard but I haven’t experimented with it yet. I don’t have a good supply source and where I live in MA it would be eventually hard to market—not impossible—just trickier.


----------



## linne1gi

I made some coffee and cream soap HP.  It smells wonderful - I only put the coffee fragrance in part of the soap because it discolors to brown, the cream area is scented with marshmallow fragrance.


----------



## SPowers

linne1gi said:


> I made some coffee and cream soap HP.  It smells wonderful - I only put the coffee fragrance in part of the soap because it discolors to brown, the cream area is scented with marshmallow fragrance.View attachment 48012



That sounds divine!



sarahmarah said:


> Nice! I love CPOPing my soap—it reduced the amount of ash I was dealing with and made my colors really vibrant from the forced gel. I still get ash during the cure but it’s noticeably less.
> 
> I’m curious about lard but I haven’t experimented with it yet. I don’t have a good supply source and where I live in MA it would be eventually hard to market—not impossible—just trickier.



I'm loving working with lard but so far haven't tried any of them as they are still curing.  Have one almost ready so hope it's as nice as I've heard other ppl say.



MarinaB said:


> I use hibiscus Flowers powder only for the top  of my soap. If I make a real tea and add lye, would be black color.



There was a thread awhile back on hibiscus... I bought hibiscus powder which was such a beautiful colour but did not hold in the sample I tried.  I thought someone said that making a tea first then using it would work but you're saying no??


----------



## linne1gi

SPowers said:


> That sounds divine!


Thanks, it's curing.  I love HP soap for the extra nice skin ingredients I put in.


----------



## MarinaB

SPowers said:


> There was a thread awhile back on hibiscus... I bought hibiscus powder which was such a beautiful colour but did not hold in the sample I tried.  I thought someone said that making a tea first then using it would work but you're saying no??


I never tried tea. I just think it will not work.


----------



## SPowers

MarinaB said:


> I never tried tea. I just think it will not work.



that was my thought too!  Sad - the powder is such a beautiful colour!


----------



## MarinaB

I got 3 boxex for my soap for craft fairs.


----------



## Elizevt

So My sister dropped off a massive bag of beef fat at my house on Monday. I already had some at home, so In total, I probably had 15+ kgs (30+lbs) of fat in my fridge. 
I've been rendering fat for the last 3 days. Today will be day 4. (The last day of rendering process) 

I first started off by chopping up the beef fat into smaller chunks (it is better if you can mince it)  and then I tossed it in a pot with about 1-1.5 litres of water and a generous handful of salt.  and let it boil down for 4-6 hours.  

To speed up the process I thought I would try my pressure cooker, and see if cooking fat under pressure would be faster. but I read that it could block the valves and cause the pot to explode. so I abandoned that idea.  Then I tried to cook the fat in the pressure cooker. Open with no lid, at its lowest temp.  But apparently my digital pressure cookers lowest temp is still too hot and it was boiling to aggressively. 
So I finally settled for borrowing an extra big enamel pot from my mother-in-law

By day 2 I'm really sick of chopping and cooking fat, and I was looking for ways to speed up the process.
So I read that you can add vinegar to the water and salt mixture and render it with vinegar. 
Great! So I added vinegar to 2 of my batches on the stove. half a cup to the 5-litre pot and a full cup to the bigger pot. 

Blaaghh! The smell of boiling vinegar is not fantastic. But I must say it did breakdown the fat faster. The grisly bits turn to jelly though.  So at the end, I smooshed the leftover bits with a potato masher and strained it through a sieve with a cloth. and then poured it in empty tubs and put it in the fridge to harden overnight.
I still wasn't thrilled with the vinegar smell but I spent all of day 3 doing the 2nd meltdown of all the oils and the smell was a lot better. 

I would take out the tubs, remove the solid fat, and then scrape off the brown icky layer off the bottom of the solid fat. (The gross water and icky bits get thrown out.) 
I then put the fat in a pot with just plain salted water.  A generous handful of salt dissolved in water. and let it simmer for about an hour. 
Then sieve and strain through a cloth and refrigerate again.  
I must say there was Very Little beef or vinegar smell left after the second melt and boil. The colour has also lighted to a golden yellow in liquid form.

Today I will be taking the solid fat out again and I will see what colour the water at the bottom of the tubs are and if there is any icky layer at the bottom of the fat.  If there is, I will do one last melt and boil with saltwater.
But If it is clean, I will just melt it down with no water, and slowly simmer till any remnants of water moisture is gone, and then pour the clarified tallow into tubs for final storage.  

I'd probably say I have about 12 -15 Liters of tallow out of this whole session. 
To be honest, there were a few moments this week where I was seriously considering just making vegan soap. 
But tallow really does make great soap.   

I use about 50% tallow in my recipes, So in spite of me moaning about the last 4 days. Cutting my finger open and spending my birthday behind a stove cooking fat. 
I now literally have enough beef tallow to make 300 bars of soap.  
And my new scale arrived, so I can make a new soap batch this weekend


----------



## Bar none soap

I feel your pain, i too painfully render tallow and this makes the best bar, bar none


----------



## TashaBird

Elizevt said:


> So My sister dropped off a massive bag of beef fat at my house on Monday. I already had some at home, so In total, I probably had 15+ kgs (30+lbs) of fat in my fridge.
> I've been rendering fat for the last 3 days. Today will be day 4. (The last day of rendering process)
> 
> I use about %50 tallow also. That process sounds so hard! Very cool to hear how you did it. Happy soaping!



I sold a piece of my other art so I can re-up my soap making supplies and continue learning. YAY!


----------



## Elizevt

TashaBird said:


> I sold a piece of my other art so I can re-up my soap making supplies and continue learning. YAY!




@TashaBird I know exactly how you feel. 
I work as a  portrait photographer. It's pretty much my main source of income. I've just booked 3 photoshoots and pretty much all of it is going to soaping supplies.


----------



## msunnerstood

Got a new soap mold and just couldnt wait to try it


----------



## GemstonePony

msunnerstood said:


> Got a new soap mold and just couldnt wait to try it
> 
> View attachment 48021


That is SO adorable!
ETA: I'm not even sure if I could use the mold, but can I ask where you got it? It's so cute!


----------



## Angie Gail

msunnerstood said:


> Got a new soap mold and just couldnt wait to try it
> 
> View attachment 48021


That dog soap is so cute! Is that from a silicone mold?


----------



## msunnerstood

GemstonePony said:


> That is SO adorable!
> ETA: I'm not even sure if I could use the mold, but can I ask where you got it? It's so cute!



Thanks!. Amazon. I wasn't sure it was going to work for me either since I HP but it did.



Angie Gail said:


> That dog soap is so cute! Is that from a silicone mold?



Thanks! Yes its a 3D silicone Mold


----------



## MarinaB

Elizevt said:


> So My sister dropped off a massive bag of beef fat at my house on Monday. I already had some at home, so In total, I probably had 15+ kgs (30+lbs) of fat in my fridge.
> I've been rendering fat for the last 3 days. Today will be day 4. (The last day of rendering process)
> 
> I first started off by chopping up the beef fat into smaller chunks (it is better if you can mince it)  and then I tossed it in a pot with about 1-1.5 litres of water and a generous handful of salt.  and let it boil down for 4-6 hours.
> 
> To speed up the process I thought I would try my pressure cooker, and see if cooking fat under pressure would be faster. but I read that it could block the valves and cause the pot to explode. so I abandoned that idea.  Then I tried to cook the fat in the pressure cooker. Open with no lid, at its lowest temp.  But apparently my digital pressure cookers lowest temp is still too hot and it was boiling to aggressively.
> So I finally settled for borrowing an extra big enamel pot from my mother-in-law
> 
> By day 2 I'm really sick of chopping and cooking fat, and I was looking for ways to speed up the process.
> So I read that you can add vinegar to the water and salt mixture and render it with vinegar.
> Great! So I added vinegar to 2 of my batches on the stove. half a cup to the 5-litre pot and a full cup to the bigger pot.
> 
> Blaaghh! The smell of boiling vinegar is not fantastic. But I must say it did breakdown the fat faster. The grisly bits turn to jelly though.  So at the end, I smooshed the leftover bits with a potato masher and strained it through a sieve with a cloth. and then poured it in empty tubs and put it in the fridge to harden overnight.
> I still wasn't thrilled with the vinegar smell but I spent all of day 3 doing the 2nd meltdown of all the oils and the smell was a lot better.
> 
> I would take out the tubs, remove the solid fat, and then scrape off the brown icky layer off the bottom of the solid fat. (The gross water and icky bits get thrown out.)
> I then put the fat in a pot with just plain salted water.  A generous handful of salt dissolved in water. and let it simmer for about an hour.
> Then sieve and strain through a cloth and refrigerate again.
> I must say there was Very Little beef or vinegar smell left after the second melt and boil. The colour has also lighted to a golden yellow in liquid form.
> 
> Today I will be taking the solid fat out again and I will see what colour the water at the bottom of the tubs are and if there is any icky layer at the bottom of the fat.  If there is, I will do one last melt and boil with saltwater.
> But If it is clean, I will just melt it down with no water, and slowly simmer till any remnants of water moisture is gone, and then pour the clarified tallow into tubs for final storage.
> 
> I'd probably say I have about 12 -15 Liters of tallow out of this whole session.
> To be honest, there were a few moments this week where I was seriously considering just making vegan soap.
> But tallow really does make great soap.
> 
> I use about 50% tallow in my recipes, So in spite of me moaning about the last 4 days. Cutting my finger open and spending my birthday behind a stove cooking fat.
> I now literally have enough beef tallow to make 300 bars of soap.
> And my new scale arrived, so I can make a new soap batch this weekend


Well...I want to try to do it  I will do it only on my veranda. Not in my nice kitchen.

My Cambodia lotus tea soap.


----------



## TashaBird

MarinaB said:


> My Cambodia lotus tea soap.


Is the lotus chip soap also?



Elizevt said:


> @TashaBird I know exactly how you feel.
> I work as a  portrait photographer. It's pretty much my main source of income. I've just booked 3 photoshoots and pretty much all of it is going to soaping supplies.


Yay us! I’d been shopping online for a few weeks. Carefully filling carts on three sites moving stuff around. That alone was pretty satisfying!! When I got it dialed in I put out a hustle to my folks and said, buy my art, I need soap supplies! It worked! 



MarinaB said:


> I got 3 boxex for my soap for craft fairs.


That soap looks beautiful!


----------



## MarinaB

TashaBird said:


> Is the lotus chip soap also?


I do not know what is chip soap... I bought those small lotus pieces in Siem Reap, Cambodia.  Just enough to make 24 bars.


----------



## AliOop

@SPowers Sadly, the color of hibiscus, like most botanicals, doesn’t hold in soap due to the reaction with lye. There are some great threads in this forum about which natural colorants DO work, and how to use them. Many have to be infused in oil, but some can be added straight. You can also purchase a good e-book on natural colorants by Jo Haslauer on the Lovin’ Soap website.


----------



## goat soap rulz!

Trying to figure out shipping stuff by myself today. I tried to ask here, but they both post got deleted... I haven't been here long enough to post in the business forum... So, here we go *sigh*


----------



## TashaBird

I’m not sure why I bought beet root powder before checking here first. Hopefully some day I learn! Is there anything it is good for?


----------



## MarinaB

I just cut my oak bark soap. I had a pot over fire  for 6 hours to get essence. I added scotch whisky aroma from BB. I could give only 1* for that aroma.


----------



## peachymoon

MarinaB said:


> I just cut my oak bark soap. I had a pot over fire  for 6 hours to get essence. I added scotch whisky aroma from BB. I could give only 1* for that aroma.



Wow, it's so beautiful there! Must be such a peaceful backdrop for soapmaking.


----------



## GemstonePony

TashaBird said:


> I’m not sure why I bought beet root powder before checking here first. Hopefully some day I learn! Is there anything it is good for?


It's supposed to be great if you can get it to your insides without gagging. There are a bunch of recipes online. I'm sure it will stain whatever it touches, so if you needed more red/pink in your wardrobe it might help there.


----------



## AliOop

TashaBird said:


> I’m not sure why I bought beet root powder before checking here first. Hopefully some day I learn! Is there anything it is good for?


Yes, you can use it for a new addiction  hobby of making cosmetics!  

Seriously, it is a wonderful colorant for lip balms, blushes, etc.


----------



## chayah

How much coffee fragrance did you put in


----------



## GemstonePony

MarinaB said:


> I just cut my oak bark soap. I had a pot over fire  for 6 hours to get essence. I added scotch whisky aroma from BB. I could give only 1* for that aroma.


This is super interesting to me, what does the oak bark do for the soap?


----------



## MarinaB

peachymoon said:


> Wow, it's so beautiful there! Must be such a peaceful backdrop for soapmaking.


I am living in an oak forest. Easy to get oak bark.


----------



## TashaBird

MarinaB said:


> I just cut my oak bark soap. I had a pot over fire  for 6 hours to get essence. I added scotch whisky aroma from BB. I could give only 1* for that aroma.


That is some cauldron you’ve got going there!


----------



## SPowers

I made Coconut Lime Soap today.  It CPOP'd for a couple of hours and when I took it out, the colours are almost brighter than when it was wet!  What's strange and maybe because it hasn't fully set up, the white on top looks pink and I have all kinds of little dark specks on it!  Very strange.


----------



## luluzapcat

I cut my first hanger swirl. Activated charcoal and pink clay. I don't love how it looks (I didn't go deep enough, the charcoal bled a little bit, I wish I had used something a bit thicker than a wire hanger, and I don't love the swirl pattern I did)--BUT nevertheless overall I'm very pleased, because I feel I'm finally getting the hang of controlling trace to get the definition I want with colors. Hope I'm not jinxing myself by saying that.


----------



## TashaBird

I labeled and wrapped some soaps that finished curing today. And, I contemplated how soap making is affecting my perception of time. I made these a month ago. I’ve learned a lot since then! What will I have learned by the time I’m able to try the soaps I made this week?!... deep soap thoughts.


----------



## cmzaha

SoapSisters said:


> Can you keep us posted on the spirulina? I'm wondering if that beautiful green will hold.


No, it does not.



MarinaB said:


> My Cambodia lotus tea soap.


I think TashaBird was asking if that is a real Lotus Pod. If so I would not sell or give away those soaps. You would be surprised how many would not know to remove the pod before using the soap, they would think it is for exfoliating. Hard pods, large salt crystals etc are dangerous to use on soap for decorations.


----------



## Adobehead

I wanted that really delicate pink color and pure white, a pastel look for a special friend of mine.  I can't believe that after all these years, even when I try so hard to pay attention, I can still make such boo-boos.  The white ice cubes in the freezer turned out to be goats milk not oat milk like I thought.  And the rose clay is kind of salmon, not light pinky-pink.  Made more salmon by the goat's milk.  Zinc and white cosmetic clay, not so much with the goat's milk.  Then, I forgot to put the lovely geranium blend EO's in half the batter.  Oh, well, they will never know.  That's what I tell myself.  Going to get some rhubarb for the pink and try again.  I'm still hung up on pencil lines, I made two batches, one straight lines, the other bumpy.  Bumpy more interesting.  Still learning!


----------



## SoapSisters

Adobehead said:


> I wanted that really delicate pink color and pure white, a pastel look for a special friend of mine.  I can't believe that after all these years, even when I try so hard to pay attention, I can still make such boo-boos.  The white ice cubes in the freezer turned out to be goats milk not oat milk like I thought.  And the rose clay is kind of salmon, not light pinky-pink.  Made more salmon by the goat's milk.  Zinc and white cosmetic clay, not so much with the goat's milk.  Then, I forgot to put the lovely geranium blend EO's in half the batter.  Oh, well, they will never know.  That's what I tell myself.  Going to get some rhubarb for the pink and try again.  I'm still hung up on pencil lines, I made two batches, one straight lines, the other bumpy.  Bumpy more interesting.  Still learning!
> 
> View attachment 48048


I think it's a lovely bar! I really like the creamy, natural look.


----------



## Adobehead

SoapSisters said:


> I think it's a lovely bar! I really like the creamy, natural look.


Thank you, you are so kind!


----------



## Jersey Girl

Adobehead said:


> I wanted that really delicate pink color and pure white, a pastel look for a special friend of mine.  I can't believe that after all these years, even when I try so hard to pay attention, I can still make such boo-boos.  The white ice cubes in the freezer turned out to be goats milk not oat milk like I thought.  And the rose clay is kind of salmon, not light pinky-pink.  Made more salmon by the goat's milk.  Zinc and white cosmetic clay, not so much with the goat's milk.  Then, I forgot to put the lovely geranium blend EO's in half the batter.  Oh, well, they will never know.  That's what I tell myself.  Going to get some rhubarb for the pink and try again.  I'm still hung up on pencil lines, I made two batches, one straight lines, the other bumpy.  Bumpy more interesting.  Still learning!
> 
> View attachment 48048


I think this turned out beautiful!  I do understand the frustration when you have a vision and it’s not exactly what you expected however.


----------



## Cosmo71

Today I was inspired by Honey Almond FO and made some different bars.  Some have colloidal oatmeal inside, some have loofah inside, some have old fashioned oats on top.  This soap smells so good...I had to put a warning on it that it was soap not food. I used a lard recipe and also added 1T PPO of diluted sugar.


----------



## Quilter99755

SoapSisters said:


> I think it's a lovely bar! I really like the creamy, natural look.


I too like the natural look.  Although I will admit I don't like pink.  Had to stomach it while my granddaughter was in her pink phase.  And believe me, she wouldn't wear salmon...I tried! LOL  The salmon color is a great foil for the off white...now I have another thing to add to my soapy "Try This List"


----------



## SPowers

SPowers said:


> I made Coconut Lime Soap today.  It CPOP'd for a couple of hours and when I took it out, the colours are almost brighter than when it was wet!  What's strange and maybe because it hasn't fully set up, the white on top looks pink and I have all kinds of little dark specks on it!  Very strange.
> 
> View attachment 48031
> View attachment 48032



Here is the cut.  Pretty swirl but the coconut scent isn't really there.  I used coconut milk in the masterbatch (which I've done before) and added some coconut powder to the batter (which I haven't done before).  The main, white batter had Kaolin Clay and TD added to it to make it white but if you look closely, the white is speckled - with what I have no idea.  I'm wondering if it has anything to do with the coconut milk.  It shouldn't be scorched I don't think.  Or is it possible I didn't mix the clay and TD in properly? I still like it though but there always seems to be something that's not quite right!


----------



## Adobehead

Quilter99755 said:


> I too like the natural look.  Although I will admit I don't like pink.  Had to stomach it while my granddaughter was in her pink phase.  And believe me, she wouldn't wear salmon...I tried! LOL  The salmon color is a great foil for the off white...now I have another thing to add to my soapy "Try This List"



As the day has worn on, it is becoming more and more butterscotch looking.  Never again Goat milk instead of Oatmilk!  That one letter makes a biiiiiiig difference!


----------



## AliOop

SPowers said:


> Here is the cut.  Pretty swirl but the coconut scent isn't really there.  I used coconut milk in the masterbatch (which I've done before) and added some coconut powder to the batter (which I haven't done before).  The main, white batter had Kaolin Clay and TD added to it to make it white but if you look closely, the white is speckled - with what I have no idea.  I'm wondering if it has anything to do with the coconut milk.  It shouldn't be scorched I don't think.  Or is it possible I didn't mix the clay and TD in properly? I still like it though but there always seems to be something that's not quite right!
> View attachment 48050


Those are so pretty! ETA: I thought you were talking about white specks, but now I see some dark ones, like the ones that were visible on the top of the loaf that you posted earlier. Still looks very nice.


----------



## SPowers

AliOop said:


> Those are so pretty! ETA: I thought you were talking about white specks, but now I see some dark ones, like the ones that were visible on the top of the loaf that you posted earlier. Still looks very nice.



Thanks... yes, I still think it's pretty.  I was going through my notes and one of the things I've noticed on my last 3 soaps (same base - different colour and fragrance) is the texture is different from the others I've made with the same base.  The only variable is the coconut milk which I used in all 3.  I think it's the culprit maybe for all that is wrong and I won't use it again.  I had very good success with the homemade coconut milk - a bit more work but worth the effort.


----------



## GemstonePony

I made 2 batches of soap today. The first one is another MWHP facial soap recipe, experimenting with, BB Lavender EO to see if it causes DOS, and swirling with toothpick in individual molds. The second batch is a 2.25 lb CP log, trying to make the inside look like opal with a drop swirl. White has WSP Snowflake Sparkle, so panic not about the white specks within. FO of WSP Bamboo Lotus. One of the techniques I'm playing with is swirling with Mica in oil so the oil gets absorbed into the soap leaving concentrated color. The seashells are developing some fine pink striping where I experimented with them. It's killing me slightly that I can't see the inside of the loaf until tomorrow afternoon at the earliest. Everything is still under plastic wrap, but here are some photos. I CPOPd the loaf.


----------



## sarahmarah

SPowers said:


> I'm wondering if it has anything to do with the coconut milk.



Your soap looks great!
I just had the exact same issue with my cut this morning. Do you use coconut milk powder?
I use powder and I’ve been noticing what I think is probably a bit coconut pulp showing up in the white parts of my soap. I’m going to make up a reconstituted batch and try straining it out in cheesecloth to see if it makes a difference.

Made Creamsicle soap for my young daughters who wanted “fun soap”. Definitely a few things I’ll do differently next time but on the whole I think it’s cute. Dreamsicle was such a nice fragrance that the slight discoloring is an acceptable trade off for me—though I hope it doesn’t darken too much...


----------



## SPowers

sarahmarah said:


> Your soap looks great!
> I just had the exact same issue with my cut this morning. Do you use coconut milk powder?
> I use powder and I’ve been noticing what I think is probably a bit coconut pulp showing up in the white parts of my soap. I’m going to make up a reconstituted batch and try straining it out in cheesecloth to see if it makes a difference.



Thanks - yes, it's the first time I used coconut powder.  I used milk in the lye/water masterbatch plus the powder.  If reconstituted  though, I guess I wouldn't be using the actual milk??? I was hoping for a 'more' without adding more liquid.


----------



## msunnerstood

What did I do today? I added the water to my oils, looked over and saw my lye still sitting there.


----------



## GemstonePony

msunnerstood said:


> What did I do today? I added the water to my oils, looked over and saw my lye still sitting there.


Oh that's heartbreaking.


----------



## msunnerstood

GemstonePony said:


> Oh that's heartbreaking.


I saved it. I HP so i added enough water to my lye bucket to dissolve the lye and added it to the oil/water mix. The excess water cooked off but i wasnt sure it was going to work... whew


----------



## LilianNoir

After three weeks of not wanting to make soap at ALL (current world events and personal life stuff has me a bit depressed) I made myself make an "easy" batch, with a simple itp swirl, a well behaving FO, and a recipe I've used before. It was a pleasant enough experience buuut (of course) I forgot/under estimated how yellow my shea formula is and instead of nice lavender and mint green, I have brownish purple and pea soup green     
Lesson learned.
Whatever. It smells nice and I love the formula so I may keep this one for myself.


----------



## SPowers

Today I planed and beveled  one of my soaps.  I considered making a batch - currently have 3 I want to try - but decided to give my little apartment some love and did some cleaning!  Tomorrow is another day!


----------



## DKing

Made this yesterday but cut it today.  It got a little hot so there are some minor tiny bubbles here and there, but I am mostly happy with it.  Scented with a mix of patchouli, bergamot and litsea.


----------



## LilianNoir

SPowers said:


> Today I planed and beveled  one of my soaps.  I considered making a batch - currently have 3 I want to try - but decided to give my little apartment some love and did some cleaning!  Tomorrow is another day!


I need to do some cleaning up of batches. What do you use to plane?


----------



## Angie Gail

LilianNoir said:


> After three weeks of not wanting to make soap at ALL (current world events and personal life stuff has me a bit depressed) I made myself make an "easy" batch, with a simple itp swirl, a well behaving FO, and a recipe I've used before. It was a pleasant enough experience buuut (of course) I forgot/under estimated how yellow my shea formula is and instead of nice lavender and mint green, I have brownish purple and pea soup green
> Lesson learned.
> Whatever. It smells nice and I love the formula so I may keep this one for myself.



I've been feeling down too the past couple of days (just so much negativity everywhere) but I played around with my craft show display that I keep set up in one of my rooms and that made me feel better. I rearranged some of my soaps and tried out some new lighting. I also tried my hot process soap in a cool Texas shaped mold I have and it turned out really well. I love sodium lactate and without it, I don't think this would have turned out good at all.


----------



## TashaBird

I had a batch of soap that turned out so great, everybody who tried it loved it, including me. So, yesterday I got all set up to make another double batch. Meticulously measured everything. This is only the second time I’ve made it. And, my recipes from the first time weren’t as clear. I splurged on some rose geranium EO, I was surprised it survived the cure so well in the first batch! I poured the rose geranium EO, and then I mis read the g of tangerine and orange EO and added WAAAAAAY too much. Completely ruined the rose geranium, undetectable. I was so bummed. It smelled kind of like whiskey at first, really bad. So, I changed plans, made two loaves with totally different design, used what I had. Hopefully I’m surprised tomorrow and it turns out good. Usually it does.

BTW, is there a trick for not spilling EO when pouring? I hate to waste a drop! And, for the life of me I can’t pour it without it dripping down the side of the bottle!


----------



## GemstonePony

I cut and beveled my first attempt at an Opal soap. I tried a few different approaches with my pour to see what worked, so the drop swirl varies quite a bit. The white specks are a glitter Mica.


----------



## SoapSisters

DKing said:


> View attachment 48083
> 
> Made this yesterday but cut it today.  It got a little hot so there are some minor tiny bubbles here and there, but I am mostly happy with it.  Scented with a mix of patchouli, bergamot and litsea.


This is stunning!!!


----------



## TashaBird

GemstonePony said:


> I cut and beveled my first attempt at an Opal soap. I tried a few different approaches with my pour to see what worked, so the drop swirl varies quite a bit. The white specks are a glitter Mica.


Gorgeous! Did you make these in a slab or a loaf?


----------



## DKing

SoapSisters said:


> This is stunning!!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## GemstonePony

TashaBird said:


> Gorgeous! Did you make these in a slab or a loaf?


Loaf mold.


----------



## LilianNoir

TashaBird said:


> I had a batch of soap that turned out so great, everybody who tried it loved it, including me. So, yesterday I got all set up to make another double batch. Meticulously measured everything. This is only the second time I’ve made it. And, my recipes from the first time weren’t as clear. I splurged on some rose geranium EO, I was surprised it survived the cure so well in the first batch! I poured the rose geranium EO, and then I mis read the g of tangerine and orange EO and added WAAAAAAY too much. Completely ruined the rose geranium, undetectable. I was so bummed. It smelled kind of like whiskey at first, really bad. So, I changed plans, made two loaves with totally different design, used what I had. Hopefully I’m surprised tomorrow and it turns out good. Usually it does.



Ah! Here's hoping. I seem to always have something "go wrong" when I soap. Hopefully it turns out ok!
Orange EO's are pretty fragile and tend to fade, so you might be surprised after cure?



TashaBird said:


> BTW, is there a trick for not spilling EO when pouring? I hate to waste a drop! And, for the life of me I can’t pour it without it dripping down the side of the bottle!



I wish I knew!! I am CONSTANTLY having oils drip (sometimes a lot) when pouring to measure, to the point, it ruined the plastic on my small scale(not my big/main one, thankfully! The small scale was cheap too)

I know there's the "pour stick" method, where you hold a stick(chopstick or something similar) across the mouth of the bottle and pour, so that the oil pours down the stick. But I can't ever seem to get it to work. I think I need to practice. I actually did practice a bit with just plain olive oil today (After again failing with a fragrance oil - thankfully I've learned to put wax paper underneath when I weigh now) and found that pouring too tentatively can actually cause problems. When I used the stick and moved the bottle (from upright to 90 degrees) quickly, I didn't have as much a mess. I can't believe I have to seriously practice pouring oil. 
Anyway you may find this helpful (and may you be more successful at it than I have) Tutorial: Pouring Essential Oils (and Other Liquids) Without Spilling a Drop! • Modern Soapmaking

also!




__





						Pouring tips | Soapy Stuff
					

Classic Bells restores antique sleigh bells and manufactures bell home decor. Wholesale. Retail.




					classicbells.com
				






GemstonePony said:


> I cut and beveled my first attempt at an Opal soap. I tried a few different approaches with my pour to see what worked, so the drop swirl varies quite a bit. The white specks are a glitter Mica.


OOooh that's pretty! I've had an idea to use layered ITP swirls to do a "black opal" soap inspired by my engagement ring. But I think I like this approach better!


----------



## Angie Gail

TashaBird said:


> I had a batch of soap that turned out so great, everybody who tried it loved it, including me. So, yesterday I got all set up to make another double batch. Meticulously measured everything. This is only the second time I’ve made it. And, my recipes from the first time weren’t as clear. I splurged on some rose geranium EO, I was surprised it survived the cure so well in the first batch! I poured the rose geranium EO, and then I mis read the g of tangerine and orange EO and added WAAAAAAY too much. Completely ruined the rose geranium, undetectable. I was so bummed. It smelled kind of like whiskey at first, really bad. So, I changed plans, made two loaves with totally different design, used what I had. Hopefully I’m surprised tomorrow and it turns out good. Usually it does.
> 
> BTW, is there a trick for not spilling EO when pouring? I hate to waste a drop! And, for the life of me I can’t pour it without it dripping down the side of the bottle!


When I'm adding FO or EO, I use disposable pipettes to take it from the bottle to my measuring cup/scale.


----------



## MarinaB

All soaps are colored with natural ingredients - oak bark, tea, honey, paprika, turmeric, calendula.


----------



## TashaBird

LilianNoir said:


> I know there's the "pour stick" method, where you hold a stick(chopstick or something similar) across the mouth of the bottle and pour, so that the oil pours down the stick. But I can't ever seem to get it to work. I think I need to practice. I actually did practice a bit with just plain olive oil today (After again failing with a fragrance oil - thankfully I've learned to put wax paper underneath when I weigh now) and found that pouring too tentatively can actually cause problems. When I used the stick and moved the bottle (from upright to 90 degrees) quickly, I didn't have as much a mess. I can't believe I have to seriously practice pouring oil.
> Anyway you may find this helpful (and may you be more successful at it than I have) Tutorial: Pouring Essential Oils (and Other Liquids) Without Spilling a Drop! • Modern Soapmaking



I saw someone use the stick on a video recently. Thanks for the tip and the link! I’ll check it out. The orange was 10x orange, so I don’t think it’ll fade too much, but I’m hopeful it’ll be nice soap anyway. Yeah, having to practice pouring oil can really be a blow to my confidence! 
Because I HATE wasting a drop I have come up with a fun hack. I wipe all EO drips and containers with a paper towel, then I keep a muslin bag of those paper towels hanging behind my bathroom sink, and inside my closet door. Smells nice!


----------



## SudsyJurn

I received a bunch of micas, FO's, and oils this weekend so I spent most of yesterday oohing and ahhing over all the smells and colors. Lol! I did find the time amongst all the "organizing" to trim up these lovelies. It was my first time working with micas and my first try at a one pot wonder design. They are Basil and Grapefruit scented.


----------



## luluzapcat

TashaBird said:


> BTW, is there a trick for not spilling EO when pouring? I hate to waste a drop! And, for the life of me I can’t pour it without it dripping down the side of the bottle!



@*TashaBird:*
I haven't tried it yet so can't speak from personal experience, but Lisa of "I Dream in Soap" youtube channel (amazingly great teacher) recommends holding a small stick like a toothpick or something under the rim of the thingy you are pouring out of to direct the flow and avoid the drips. She's a font of great information. I'm not describing it well and recommend browsing her videos!


----------



## TashaBird

luluzapcat said:


> @*TashaBird:*
> I haven't tried it yet so can't speak from personal experience, but Lisa of "I Dream in Soap" youtube channel (amazingly great teacher) recommends holding a small stick like a toothpick or something under the rim of the thingy you are pouring out of to direct the flow and avoid the drips. She's a font of great information. I'm not describing it well and recommend browsing her videos!


Yeah, I love her work!

I saw a YouTube video where they took gold mica and mixed it with rubbing alcohol in a spray bottle and misted the top of a loaf. I just did it with pink, and now I’m worried it’ll stain skin and wondering if I should rinse it off before I unfold them. What do you think?


----------



## GemstonePony

luluzapcat said:


> @*TashaBird:*
> I haven't tried it yet so can't speak from personal experience, but Lisa of "I Dream in Soap" youtube channel (amazingly great teacher) recommends holding a small stick like a toothpick or something under the rim of the thingy you are pouring out of to direct the flow and avoid the drips. She's a font of great information. I'm not describing it well and recommend browsing her videos!


I've also seen her and others use pipettes, which I'm planning to grab a few of before using EOs again. 


TashaBird said:


> I saw a YouTube video where they took gold mica and mixed it with rubbing alcohol in a spray bottle and misted the top of a loaf. I just did it with pink, and now I’m worried it’ll stain skin and wondering if I should rinse it off before I unfold them. What do you think?


When I a get new mica I dip my finger in it, rub it between 2 fingers, and rinse it off. If the color sticks, I know to stay to the lighter side of the recommended amount. If it rinses off, I know I can go crazy with it.


----------



## SPowers

DKing said:


> View attachment 48083
> 
> Made this yesterday but cut it today.  It got a little hot so there are some minor tiny bubbles here and there, but I am mostly happy with it.  Scented with a mix of patchouli, bergamot and litsea.



Very Pretty!  And great swirl.

I made a coffee soap today and so far so good... hope the cut is nice.


----------



## TashaBird

GemstonePony said:


> I've also seen her and others use pipettes, which I'm planning to grab a few of before using EOs again.
> 
> When I a get new mica I dip my finger in it, rub it between 2 fingers, and rinse it off. If the color sticks, I know to stay to the lighter side of the recommended amount. If it rinses off, I know I can go crazy with it.


Shoot! It’s not rinsing off completely. I’m going to rinse the top.


----------



## GemstonePony

TashaBird said:


> Shoot! It’s not rinsing off completely. I’m going to rinse the top.


Don't panic completely, you can probably leave a little bit on. The soap will help wash it off the skin where the rinse couldn't, I would just make sure there aren't clumps or a crusty layer.


----------



## TashaBird

GemstonePony said:


> Don't panic completely, you can probably leave a little bit on. The soap will help wash it off the skin where the rinse couldn't, I would just make sure there aren't clumps or a crusty layer.


It’s spritzed on a decent layer, but not crusty. I don’t want to turn people pink!


----------



## GemstonePony

TashaBird said:


> It’s spritzed on a decent layer, but not crusty. I don’t want to turn people pink!


Of course.   I just meant you don't need to get it all off.


----------



## TashaBird

GemstonePony said:


> Of course.   I just meant you don't need to get it all off.


My daughter made bath bombs for a woman who insisted on a rush order. She hadn’t used the mica before and used too much. It turned the customers children bright pink! They both had a pretty good laugh about it, fortunately.


----------



## msunnerstood

I spent two and a half hours searching for a rubber ducky soap mold. I had ordered and received one but its finished dimensions were half what they claimed so I returned it. Cannot believe how hard it is to find a ducky mold bigger than 1-2 inches. Found one though FINALLY


----------



## TashaBird

Started with a plan. Made a mistake. Regrouped and changed plans. Thought I’d hate it. I don’t hate it, kinda like it. Orange, tangerine, and rose geranium EO. The geranium is actually coming through now. And, check out my high tech tools! Some day I’ll have fancy tools. But, these are the days of use-what-you-got! 
Also, anxiously awaiting a few orders of new supplies.


----------



## SudsyJurn

msunnerstood said:


> I spent two and a half hours searching for a rubber ducky soap mold. I had ordered and received one but its finished dimensions were half what they claimed so I returned it. Cannot believe how hard it is to find a ducky mold bigger than 1-2 inches. Found one though FINALLY



Ooooh, where did you happen to find it? If you don't mind me asking. I've been on the search for a ducky mold but have been having the same issue as you with finding a decently sized one.


----------



## msunnerstood

SudsyJurn said:


> Ooooh, where did you happen to find it? If you don't mind me asking. I've been on the search for a ducky mold but have been having the same issue as you with finding a decently sized one.


Duck mold


----------



## jcandleattic

Not soap related, but I am excited that I ordered all the supplies to get me started in resin casting. I will be using my same soaping micas in the resin though, so I guess it's a little bit soapy related?? LOL


----------



## GemstonePony

jcandleattic said:


> Not soap related, but I am excited that I ordered all the supplies to get me started in resin casting. I will be using my same soaping micas in the resin though, so I guess it's a little bit soapy related?? LOL


I like the idea of resin casting, but I would need more space. I've occasionally wondered about the feasibility of resin soap dishes so I could make dishes that coordinate with soaps(and have room for water to drain), but I haven't done enough research to know if that arrangement would be bad for soap or resin. It's one of the many things I spend a few minutes looking into every so often.


----------



## SPowers

I cut yesterday's soap which I think I'm calling Cafe au Lait.  This is my first coffee soap and I'm pretty happy with the result.  I used 'Fresh Brewed Coffee' fragrance in the bottom only.  I put in some coffee grounds for exfoliation and there are 3 bars I think with a concentrated circle of grounds that I didn't mix in properly.  I also added cream directly into the batter which was part of the water portion of the recipe.  It smells lovely.


----------



## SudsyJurn

msunnerstood said:


> Duck mold



Thank you so much!


----------



## MarinaB

Lavender soap. Koko


----------



## GemstonePony

MarinaB said:


> Lavender soap. Koko


This is the best use of dried lavender flowers with soap I've seen!


----------



## MarinaB

I make a lavender set of 6 soaps for Christmas.


----------



## LilianNoir

@SPowers That coffee soap looks amazing! How much coffee did you use?


I guess it doesn't count for today but yesterday I cut the "pea soup" soap I made Sunday. Apparently, that formula lightens quite a bit on saponification so the colors actually turned out quite nice!(I'd never tried to color that formula before. It's got a good bit of shea and I used up the last of some evoo).


----------



## SPowers

Today I made a Hawaiian Red Sea Salt Soap with Red Palm.  This is divided with an AC pencil line (which got a bit out of control) so hope it's ok.  The top has TD to lighten.  I didn't have enough of the Red Palm so adjusted with another hard oil... the colour isn't quite what it should be but hopefully there will be enough of a difference between the 2 layers.  Anxious to see the cut.



LilianNoir said:


> @SPowers That coffee soap looks amazing! How much coffee did you use?
> 
> 
> I guess it doesn't count for today but yesterday I cut the "pea soup" soap I made Sunday. Apparently, that formula lightens quite a bit on saponification so the colors actually turned out quite nice!(I'd never tired to color that formula before. It's got a good bit of shea and I used up the last of some evoo).



Thanks so much... I use a masterbatch 1:1 lye/water solution so the coffee amount added was about 6 oz... I didn't make enough so added the missing 2% in cream which I added to the top layer.


----------



## MarinaB

SPowers said:


> Today I made a Hawaiian Red Sea Salt Soap with Red Palm.  This is divided with an AC pencil line (which got a bit out of control) so hope it's ok.  The top has TD to lighten.  I didn't have enough of the Red Palm so adjusted with another hard oil... the colour isn't quite what it should be but hopefully there will be enough of a difference between the 2 layers.  Anxious to see the cut.


Would like to see the cut.

Lavender soap


----------



## SPowers

MarinaB said:


> Would like to see the cut.



I just went into the kitchen for something and realized my CPOP soap was in the over and I forgot to turn it off.  The oven was at 170 f and was there for almost 2 hr.  I thought it was a gonner but looks ok on the outside anyway!  Hope it's ok on the inside.  I will definitely post tomorrow's result!


----------



## StarChild

Today was my first attempt at making honey and oatmeal soap and the first time putting soap in the fridge.  Anticipating how the colours will look.


----------



## MarinaB

StarChild said:


> Today was my first attempt at making honey and oatmeal soap and the first time putting soap in the fridge.  Anticipating how the colours will look.


I make CP honey soap with 100 percent coconut oil and 1 Tbsp honey from a next door winery.


----------



## goat soap rulz!

Anxiously awaiting my micas from nurture soap to come in! I don't like ordering stuff because I'm impatient, and it won't be here until Saturday . I haven't made soap for a WEEK! I want to save my ingredients for some fun colored soaps!!!


----------



## SPowers

I cut my Red Hawaiian Salt soap today and I'm pleased with the result. It doesn't seem that leaving the oven on did any damage - so glad I don't keep 





mine in overnight!  Hope you like it!


----------



## TashaBird

SPowers said:


> I cut my Red Hawaiian Salt soap today and I'm pleased with the result. It doesn't seem that leaving the oven on did any damage - so glad I don't keep
> 
> View attachment 48209
> 
> mine in overnight!  Hope you like it!


It’s beautiful!! I wonder if it would have looked any differently without the extra heat.


----------



## MarinaB

SPowers said:


> I cut my Red Hawaiian Salt soap today and I'm pleased with the result. It doesn't seem that leaving the oven on did any damage - so glad I don't keep
> 
> View attachment 48209
> 
> mine in overnight!  Hope you like it!


I have salt from Welichco salt mine, Poland.  Would like to make something like that!  
I make my soap ONLY with ingredients I brought from my trips.

You know... I have never heard about using an oven in making soap.  I only wrap my soap into 2 bath towels and it is.


----------



## SPowers

TashaBird said:


> It’s beautiful!! I wonder if it would have looked any differently without the extra heat.



I don't know??  I should retake the photo as the colours are actually brighter than shown.



MarinaB said:


> You know... I have never heard about using an oven in making soap.  I only wrap my soap into 2 bath towels and it is.



it's call 'cold process, oven process'.  It forces gel.  Turn your oven to the lowest setting which is usually 170 f.  When you are done with your loaf, put it in the oven and  turn it off.  Many leave it overnight with the oven light on.  I soap mid day and use my oven a lot so I 'cpop' for 2 hours only which I'm told is all thats needed to force gel.  I then move it to my spare room, cover it and leave it overnight.



MarinaB said:


> I have salt from Welichco salt mine, Poland.  Would like to make something like that!
> I make my soap ONLY with ingredients I brought from my trips.



Great idea, especially if you travel a lot and to different places.


----------



## GemstonePony

MarinaB said:


> You know... I have never heard about using an oven in making soap.  I only wrap my soap into 2 bath towels and it is.


Depending on the recipe and desired outcome, people do a lot of different things with their soap. If the recipe is prone to overheating(milk or FO can cause this) and you don't want it to gel you might want to put it in the refrigerator or freezer. If the recipe doesn't heat up much and you do want it to gel, you can try putting it in a barely warm oven or on a heating pad. In general, it's going to harden/saponify faster at higher temperatures, but if that's taken too far it can can overheat and volcano or form a grainy texture. Where and how you strike the balance is mostly preference.


----------



## SPowers

SPowers said:


> I cut my Red Hawaiian Salt soap today and I'm pleased with the result. It doesn't seem that leaving the oven on did any damage - so glad I don't keep
> 
> View attachment 48209
> 
> mine in overnight!  Hope you like it!



This picture better reflects the colour of the soap.


----------



## linne1gi

Yesterday I made Pine Tar Soap.  Cut it today and boy was that hard to cut!  I probably shouldn't have waited until morning - it seemed solid last evening.  Today I made Neem Oil Soap.


----------



## TashaBird

linne1gi said:


> Yesterday I made Pine Tar Soap.  Cut it today and boy was that hard to cut!  I probably shouldn't have waited until morning - it seemed solid last evening.  Today I made Neem Oil Soap.  View attachment 48223


Is this the pine tar, or the neem?


----------



## linne1gi

Pine Tar - the Neem is in the oven, lol.


----------



## SPowers

I had to share my great buy!  I've been looking for an individual cavity mold - something for my 8 yo grandson and couldn't find anything I liked online.  I ran across one on Etsy which usually isn't very cost effective for me, especially in terms of shipping costs - it was $12 usd with 'free' shipping!  Oh my I thought... then saw it was from China.  Well I thought I'd give it a try - if I lose $12, it's not the end of the world.  I got a purchase confirmation within minutes, and shipping confirmation within 12 hours.  I received it today - a little over 2 weeks after ordering it!  And I love it!  It's dinosaurs and they are really big molds.  Can't wait to make soap in them.
p.s. looked at the site today and shipping is now $5 but still very good in my opinion.


----------



## msunnerstood

I am organizing my soap room. You know, I bought a 6' rack to try & avoid clutter but then just bought more and filled the shelving.

On some up news, my rubber ducky soap mold will be here Saturday!


----------



## linne1gi

SPowers said:


> I had to share my great buy!  I've been looking for an individual cavity mold - something for my 8 yo grandson and couldn't find anything I liked online.  I ran across one on Etsy which usually isn't very cost effective for me, especially in terms of shipping costs - it was $12 usd with 'free' shipping!  Oh my I thought... then saw it was from China.  Well I thought I'd give it a try - if I lose $12, it's not the end of the world.  I got a purchase confirmation within minutes, and shipping confirmation within 12 hours.  I received it today - a little over 2 weeks after ordering it!  And I love it!  It's dinosaurs and they are really big molds.  Can't wait to make soap in them.
> p.s. looked at the site today and shipping is now $5 but still very good in my opinion.


That is lucky! I ordered soap dishes on Aliexpress (they came from China), ordered in April, just came yesterday- took 3 months!


----------



## MarinaB

TashaBird said:


> Is this the pine tar, or the neem?


Where do you order tar?


----------



## Virgogoddess

I made the cutest mermaid tale soaps! I’m really happy with these and I used BeScented tropical paradise fragrance oil. It was their July special and behaved quite well!


----------



## SPowers

linne1gi said:


> That is lucky! I ordered soap dishes on Aliexpress (they came from China), ordered in April, just came yesterday- took 3 months!



that's what I was afraid of... really got lucky with this order for sure.


----------



## MGM

SPowers said:


> I had to share my great buy!


I have that mould too! Mine came with a mould for smaller dinos, too; you're right, the others are BIG.
I've only made one batch so far but do intend to make more.

Oh wait, mine is slightly different. Cute tho!


----------



## Elizevt

I made an un fragranced soap (no essential oils or fragrance oils)

For my additives I added powdered Chamomile flowers., lavender, Calendula and oats. (all powdered) and a bit of kaolin clay.

The soap is a tan / vomity khaki color with flecks of yellow from the calendula. But it's not bad for a natural soap.

The most prominent smell is the Shea butter. My hubby says Shea butter smells a bit like window putty. Lols.

But I think it will be a good soap. Not the prettiest, but good on the skin.  

I Can't wait for it to cure.


----------



## AliOop

Elizevt said:


> I made an un fragranced soap (no essential oils or fragrance oils)
> 
> For my additives I added powdered Chamomile flowers., lavender, Calendula and oats. (all powdered) and a bit of kaolin clay.
> 
> The soap is a tan / vomity khaki color with flecks of yellow from the calendula. But it's not bad for a natural soap.
> 
> The most prominent smell is the Shea butter. My hubby says Shea butter smells a bit like window putty. Lols.
> 
> But I think it will be a good soap. Not the prettiest, but good on the skin.
> 
> I Can't wait for it to cure.


Those look nice, and I love the smell of shea!


----------



## MarinaB

Elizevt said:


> I made an un fragranced soap (no essential oils or fragrance oils)
> 
> For my additives I added powdered Chamomile flowers., lavender, Calendula and oats. (all powdered) and a bit of kaolin clay.
> 
> The soap is a tan / vomity khaki color with flecks of yellow from the calendula. But it's not bad for a natural soap.
> 
> The most prominent smell is the Shea butter. My hubby says Shea butter smells a bit like window putty. Lols.
> 
> But I think it will be a good soap. Not the prettiest, but good on the skin.
> 
> I Can't wait for it to cure.
> 
> View attachment 48242


What kind of oils have you used?


----------



## TashaBird

MarinaB said:


> Where do you order tar?


Responding to the wrong person. I haven’t use tar.



Virgogoddess said:


> I made the cutest mermaid tale soaps! I’m really happy with these and I used BeScented tropical paradise fragrance oil. It was their July special and behaved quite well!


Are the mermaid tails soap embeds?


----------



## MarinaB

Today I have made tallow based soap with sand from Gobi desert, Mongolia and lavender mica and lavender&cedar FO from BB. Cannot wait to cut. I make lavender soap sets for Christmas. Each set will have 9 different soaps, all with lavender aroma.  I use ingredients from Cambodia(coffee), Mongolia(sand), Vietnam(lavender flowers), Pennsylvania (lavender flowers), Bhutan (clay).  Some soaps coconut oil based, some tallow based.



TashaBird said:


> Responding to the wrong person. I haven’t use tar.


Very sorry 

Tallow based soap


----------



## Elizevt

MarinaB said:


> What kind of oils have you used?



Hi @MarinaB I used 50% beef tallow, 15%swt Almond 15% Castor oil, 10% coconut oil and 10% Shea butter 
I have the recipe details in this post. 
I'm tweaking this recipe to see how I can improve it.  My very first soap was very similar, and My husband loved it. but it was a bit drying on the hands.  so with this recipe, I lowered the coconut oil. 





__





						Recipe Feedback please, how do you think I can improve this soap?
					

Hi there all.   So I made a new soap.  I would like to ask my fellow soapers and soaping gurus to have a look at the recipe and let me know what you think of it?  Do you predict or expect anything negative from this recipe? or any oils that might cause a problem?   Ps, I did keep the coconut oil...




					www.soapmakingforum.com


----------



## mairwells1

SPowers said:


> I just went into the kitchen for something and realized my CPOP soap was in the over and I forgot to turn it off.  The oven was at 170 f and was there for almost 2 hr.  I thought it was a gonner but looks ok on the outside anyway!  Hope it's ok on the inside.  I will definitely post tomorrow's result!


I have been doing CP in PVC pipe, just wondering if I can cphp in the PVC?


----------



## StarChild

linne1gi said:


> That is lucky! I ordered soap dishes on Aliexpress (they came from China), ordered in April, just came yesterday- took 3 months!


I ordered a laser thermometer in February,  it took 4 months to arrive by which point I got compensation from the seller and the courier! Crazy!



MarinaB said:


> I make CP honey soap with 100 percent coconut oil and 1 Tbsp honey from a next door winery.


How did the colours and soap look and feel? I followed instructions to put soap in the fridge for 3 hours.  Next day the colours where pastel (nice) but the soap is tackier than usual.  I'm guessing it's because of the extra water present as I usual place in the oven.



Elizevt said:


> I made an un fragranced soap (no essential oils or fragrance oils)
> 
> For my additives I added powdered Chamomile flowers., lavender, Calendula and oats. (all powdered) and a bit of kaolin clay.
> 
> The soap is a tan / vomity khaki color with flecks of yellow from the calendula. But it's not bad for a natural soap.
> 
> The most prominent smell is the Shea butter. My hubby says Shea butter smells a bit like window putty. Lols.
> 
> But I think it will be a good soap. Not the prettiest, but good on the skin.
> 
> I Can't wait for it to cure.
> 
> View attachment 48242


Your husband has a point and I understand where he's coming from that's why I buy refined! As you say Shea butter makes lovely soap.


----------



## ntt817

I finally made my first batch of soap after many many hours of watching and reading! I was so nervous. There was a tiny mishap with the FO but I think it turned out okay. The rose FO accelerated way too fast I couldn't dump it out fast enough to swirl. That’s why there are large chunky areas of color.


----------



## Virgogoddess

TashaBird said:


> Responding to the wrong person. I haven’t use tar.
> 
> 
> Are the mermaid tails soap embeds?


Yes, got the mold from BeScented as well. That’s the first time I ordered from them.


----------



## GemstonePony

Today I finally unmolded some MWHP mini soaps I poured last week. Unfortunately, I used plastic molds, and even after freezing them I had a hard time getting the little soaps out. Most of them are at least a little chipped up, and some of them were dropped when my unmolding efforts yielded unexpectedly. I threw the molds away when I finished and promptly ordered silicone ones. The molds were nearly destroyed by my attempts to get the soap out anyways. But I'm thrilled the bars are showing the color and detail as well as they are. My scraps from the batch were poured into a silicone ice cube tray, and those released easily the day after the pour, so I have high hopes for future attempts.


----------



## AliOop

GemstonePony said:


> Today I finally unmolded some MWHP mini soaps I poured last week. Unfortunately, I used plastic molds, and even after freezing them I had a hard time getting the little soaps out. Most of them are at least a little chipped up, and some of them were dropped when my unmolding efforts yielded unexpectedly. I threw the molds away when I finished and promptly ordered silicone ones. The molds were nearly destroyed by my attempts to get the soap out anyways. But I'm thrilled the bars are showing the color and detail as well as they are. My scraps from the batch were poured into a silicone ice cube tray, and those released easily the day after the pour, so I have high hopes for future attempts.


Those do look nice! If you can still fish those plastic molds out of the trash, although they are pretty much for MP, you can use a release spray or a light coating of mineral oil if you want to use them for CP or HP soap.



mairwells1 said:


> I have been doing CP in PVC pipe, just wondering if I can cphp in the PVC?


PVC pipe molds can withstand the added heat of CPOP. However, due to the insulating nature of PVC, my CP soaps gel in my PVC molds with no need for additional heat. I don't even wrap them in towels.


----------



## GemstonePony

AliOop said:


> Those do look nice! If you can still fish those plastic molds out of the trash, although they are pretty much for MP, you can use a release spray or a light coating of mineral oil if you want to use them for CP or HP soap.


Good to know for the future. I had to bend them so much to get the soap out, they're pretty crumpled and no longer lie flat. If I needed them again, I would probably buy new ones so I could get a flat pour. Currently, the little molds are what I use for tiny experimental batches since they dry out faster, and I don't want to spend that much time unmolding every experiment.


----------



## goat soap rulz!

My colorants came in last night, so of course i had to make soap at 8:00 at night! Me and my friend were on FT while i was making it, and she wanted to see me cut it, and it turned out better than i thought it would! I got the inspitation from western colors and clothes like these:






And i am VERY happy with how it turned out!


----------



## Jersey Girl

goat soap rulz! said:


> My colorants came in last night, so of course i had to make soap at 8:00 at night! Me and my friend were on FT while i was making it, and she wanted to see me cut it, and it turned out better than i thought it would! I got the inspitation from western colors and clothes like these:
> View attachment 48280
> 
> 
> And i am VERY happy with how it turned out!View attachment 48284


Looks great.  Love the colors!


----------



## StarChild

goat soap rulz! said:


> My colorants came in last night, so of course i had to make soap at 8:00 at night! Me and my friend were on FT while i was making it, and she wanted to see me cut it, and it turned out better than i thought it would! I got the inspitation from western colors and clothes like these:
> View attachment 48280
> 
> 
> And i am VERY happy with how it turned out!View attachment 48284


Nice interpretation.


----------



## Misschief

I finally made a couple of batches of soap today, after I'm not even sure how long. I need to be making quite a bit more soap in the near future. Our markets are scheduled to go every other Sunday into December, barring any more Covid outbreaks. As well, a friend wants to sell my soap in her orchard shop. I'm getting a little low on soaps so I really need to get busy over the next few weeks.

Today's soaps were salt bars, which are quickly becoming my best seller, and a Patchouli Orange soap. I've had numerous requests for patchouli in a soap so I figured it was time. Because I let the salt bars cure for a minimum of three months before I sell, I need to be making more every month for the next few months. In the box at the back is my last batch of salt soap, made early in July. The patchouli soap also has a mica pencil line; I'm looking forward to seeing the cut.


----------



## TashaBird

Misschief said:


> I finally made a couple of batches of soap today, after I'm not even sure how long. I need to be making quite a bit more soap in the near future. Our markets are scheduled to go every other Sunday into December, barring any more Covid outbreaks. As well, a friend wants to sell my soap in her orchard shop. I'm getting a little low on soaps so I really need to get busy over the next few weeks.
> 
> Today's soaps were salt bars, which are quickly becoming my best seller, and a Patchouli Orange soap. I've had numerous requests for patchouli in a soap so I figured it was time. Because I let the salt bars cure for a minimum of three months before I sell, I need to be making more every month for the next few months. In the box at the back is my last batch of salt soap, made early in July. The patchouli soap also has a mica pencil line; I'm looking forward to seeing the cut.
> 
> View attachment 48288
> View attachment 48289


I had read 6 month minimum cure for salt bars. Yours are good at 3 months? I’d LOVE it if mine were ready at 3 months!!!


----------



## TashaBird

It’s been so fun getting new supplies and setting up my new soaping area. I even got my first FO and I actually like it!!!


----------



## Misschief

TashaBird said:


> I had read 6 month minimum cure for salt bars. Yours are good at 3 months? I’d LOVE it if mine were ready at 3 months!!!


Well, they're better at 6 months or even a year but I'll start selling at 3 months, telling people they're even better if they're older.


----------



## Dawni

I've started posting in my Instagram again... If you can call one single new post "posting" lol but yeah.... I need to get soaps out to the people who have asked over the few months.

Break time over dawni!!

That being said.. I have lotion bars scheduled for the lil dude's nap time, and a restock of my triple butter soap scheduled for tonight once he's out for the day.

I've missed being here....


----------



## Misschief

Dawni said:


> I've started posting in my Instagram again... If you can call one single new post "posting" lol but yeah.... I need to get soaps out to the people who have asked over the few months.
> 
> Break time over dawni!!
> 
> That being said.. I have lotion bars scheduled for the lil dude's nap time, and a restock of my triple butter soap scheduled for tonight once he's out for the day.
> 
> I've missed being here....


Good to see you back here, sweetie. You've been missed.


----------



## Elizevt

Dawni said:


> I've started posting in my Instagram again... If you can call one single new post "posting" lol but yeah.... I need to get soaps out to the people who have asked over the few months.
> 
> Break time over dawni!!
> 
> That being said.. I have lotion bars scheduled for the lil dude's nap time, and a restock of my triple butter soap scheduled for tonight once he's out for the day.
> 
> I've missed being here....


 
That's Excellent, Instagram is a great way to show your craft. 
I'm still only making soap for myself and my own family. But I also want to start making more small little batches to test out several recipe variants. 
I have a new kitten in the house. He's a little disaster tornado. but he goes to sleep at 10am, so I can only start making soap when he has his daily nap. 
Have fun and Enjoy your soaping time.


----------



## Arimara

I just smelled some tester papers I left for a week, just to see if I could still detect the smell of the base notes for some new fragrances I got from WSP. The one I liked the least was Japanese Cherry Blossom (BBW type) so far. That's surprised me only because that's the only scent I buy with 100% no regrets from Bath & Body Works. Now I need to test these FOs in soap but I'm fiending to buy some avocado oil.


----------



## Jillyb

SPowers said:


> I cut my Red Hawaiian Salt soap today and I'm pleased with the result. It doesn't seem that leaving the oven on did any damage - so glad I don't keep
> 
> View attachment 48209
> 
> mine in overnight!  Hope you like it!


Nice..


----------



## Jillyb

Virgogoddess said:


> I made the cutest mermaid tale soaps! I’m really happy with these and I used BeScented tropical paradise fragrance oil. It was their July special and behaved quite well!


Love the fish tails


----------



## Jillyb

ntt817 said:


> I finally made my first batch of soap after many many hours of watching and reading! I was so nervous. There was a tiny mishap with the FO but I think it turned out okay. The rose FO accelerated way too fast I couldn't dump it out fast enough to swirl. That’s why there are large chunky areas of color.


Very pretty.. good job


----------



## goat soap rulz!

Did I sneak into the curing room and peel back the silicone to peek at the soap at 5:00 in the morning? Yes, yes I did...

Currently I have been awake since 5:00 because I am VERY excited to cut my fall soap! The plan of it is the bottom is a thin layer of cabin green To represent evergreens that don’t lose their color, the middle is the thickest layer, with red, orange, yellow, and a very pretty pumpkin/cinnamon brown I made by mixing all of those colors. It’s a drop swirl. All are the vibrance collection from nurture, and the top is a thin layer of blue to represent the sky, because the fall sky is my favorite, call me crazy lol!   

I need to be out of the house in 30 minutes to finish some electric fencing, so that will keep my mind off it. But I can’t wait until 10:00!!!!


----------



## Elizevt

goat soap rulz! said:


> Did I sneak into the curing room and peel back the silicone to peek at the soap at 5:00 in the morning? Yes, yes I did...
> 
> Currently I have been awake since 5:00 because I am VERY excited to cut my fall soap! The plan of it is the bottom is a thin layer of cabin green To represent evergreens that don’t lose their color, the middle is the thickest layer, with red, orange, yellow, and a very pretty pumpkin/cinnamon brown I made by mixing all of those colors. It’s a drop swirl. All are the vibrance collection from nurture, and the top is a thin layer of blue to represent the sky, because the fall sky is my favorite, call me crazy lol!
> 
> I need to be out of the house in 30 minutes to finish some electric fencing, so that will keep my mind off it. But I can’t wait until 10:00!!!!



That sounds amazing.  Looking forward to the photos.


----------



## goat soap rulz!

I just finished cuttin it! I love it, but next time I may darken the blue or leave it out completely.


----------



## Jersey Girl

goat soap rulz! said:


> View attachment 48300
> 
> I just finished cuttin it! I love it, but next time I may darken the blue or leave it out completely.


Very cool!


----------



## Elizevt

goat soap rulz! said:


> View attachment 48300
> 
> I just finished cuttin it! I love it, but next time I may darken the blue or leave it out completely.




Very nicely done!, I love the drop swirl.  I haven't mastered it yet. but the moulds I've been using are probably too small. 

Maybe if you decide to leave out the blue layer, save a bit of the soap batter from each colour and drizzle some of the red, orange and yellow on top of the loaf and then take a straw and trace some figure8 or some kind of oval leaf-shaped twirls on top of the loaf.  It can maybe make a cool pattern of autumn leaves for the top of your soap.


----------



## msunnerstood

In preparation for this months challenge, I took another stab at the one-pot wonder technique with HP this morning. (sort of similar pour as the challenge) While i think the results will be fine, I have come to realize that no matter how fluid HP is, it doesnt pour the same as CP so Im sure i wont have the distinct lines CP would have offered. I will post cut pics when it happens.

I do still intend to attempt the August challenge..because...stubborn.


----------



## goat soap rulz!

Elizevt said:


> Very nicely done!, I love the drop swirl.  I haven't mastered it yet. but the moulds I've been using are probably too small.
> 
> Maybe if you decide to leave out the blue layer, save a bit of the soap batter from each colour and drizzle some of the red, orange and yellow on top of the loaf and then take a straw and trace some figure8 or some kind of oval leaf-shaped twirls on top of the loaf.  It can maybe make a cool pattern of autumn leaves for the top of your soap.


I was thinking some tea leaves on the top? I used autumn equinox from nurture soap, and it has chamomile tea smell to it!


----------



## Elizevt

goat soap rulz! said:


> I was thinking some tea leaves on the top? I used autumn equinox from nurture soap, and it has chamomile tea smell to it!



I LOOOVE Chamomile (and lavender) My 2 favourite flowers. All my dried chamomile flowers became so dry they started to crumble to powder. So it wouldn't work for decorations on top.  But they still smelled great, so I just powdered them with a stick blender. I'm planning to add the powdered flowers to some of my soaps for a bit of gentle scrubbyness and for a bit of smell. 

I powdered my lavender too. Lavender looks like mouse poop, so I rather use powdered lavender. And the smell is out of this world.  (I just add lavender and chamomile Essential oils to add to the smell)


----------



## lalindsey4671

Beautiful!


----------



## MarinaB

StarChild said:


> How did the colours and soap look and feel? I followed instructions to put soap in the fridge for 3 hours.  Next day the colours where pastel (nice) but the soap is tackier than usual.  I'm guessing it's because of the extra water present as I usual place in the oven.


I like it. Caramel color. Also I did the same with 100 percent of olive oil


----------



## Paulainsc

goat soap rulz! said:


> My colorants came in last night, so of course i had to make soap at 8:00 at night! Me and my friend were on FT while i was making it, and she wanted to see me cut it, and it turned out better than i thought it would! I got the inspitation from western colors and clothes like these:
> View attachment 48280
> 
> 
> And i am VERY happy with how it turned out!View attachment 48284


That’s lovely!! The colors


msunnerstood said:


> I am organizing my soap room. You know, I bought a 6' rack to try & avoid clutter but then just bought more and filled the shelving.
> 
> On some up news, my rubber ducky soap mold will be here Saturday!


In our bodies when we have an empty cavity it fills itself up with fluid or whatever, so why wouldn’t we tend to fill empty spaces on the outside too? Lol


----------



## runnerchicki

I made a couple batches of shave soaps for my son this weekend. Yay!! I haven't made soap in months and it felt good to get my equipment out and make something. I have been taking a break from soaping purely to force myself to use up my ridiculous huge stockpile of bars. I find myself lathering up in the shower twice sometimes - once with one bar, second time with another.   I do need to get some salt bars made soon so that they are cured and ready to use by the time my current ones are used up. I am freaking loving my salt bars.


----------



## Elizevt

So I saw the post with the August challenge with the zigzag swirl pattern.  And I thought I'd give it a try.
Lols. It did not go well. The soap base I tried was WAAYY to thick.  I added my lye and literally, only Hand whisked my batter for about 40 seconds to a min and it got Thick.  I didn't even touch a stick blender.

No time for swirls, or for adding fragrance/EO's,  I just had to plop the soap batter in my mould.
At least I got to try out my new silk. I added it into the lye water. I'm curious to see how it feels when its cured.

I just unmoulded 6 hours later and cut my soaps.  There are a few air pockets. but the soap looks ok. Not what I intended, but it looks ok.

I still want to try the August challenge, but I need to work on a recipe that won't trace to fast.

The oils I have at my disposal are Beef Tallow, castor, sweet almond oil, coconut, Shea butter, avocado butter and I think I have canola oil in the kitchen cupboard. I just need to work on a combination that will give me time to do the swirls


----------



## Misschief

I cut my Patchouli and Orange soap this morning. I'm very happy with how it turned out.


----------



## AliOop

@Elizevt those would have been perfect for the Soap Challenge Club this month - the theme was marble soap. Very pretty!


----------



## Elizevt

Misschief said:


> I cut my Patchouli and Orange soap this morning. I'm very happy with how it turned out.
> 
> View attachment 48307



Oh Wow, that is such a gorgeous green!, If I may ask, What did you use for the colouring?



AliOop said:


> @Elizevt those would have been perfect for the Soap Challenge Club this month - the theme was marble soap. Very pretty!


Thanks


----------



## msunnerstood

ok here is the soap from this morning while attempting the one-pot wonder pour, HP edition. The batter was fluid but the colors didn't move together as cp would. Still love how it turned out though. They are not yet beveled as in my weekend organization, I'm not sure where I put my peeler. The scent is Blue Volcano.


----------



## Misschief

Elizevt said:


> Oh Wow, that is such a gorgeous green!, If I may ask, What did you use for the colouring?


Thank you! I really like the colour, too. I used Martini Olive mica from Candora. The pencil line is Eggplant mica, also from Candora.


----------



## Misschief

I've been up since 5:30 (it's going on 10 a.m. now) and I've made two batches of soap since my husband's been up. Both my red and white wine soaps are in the oven and I'm trying to decide what to make next. Or rather, I'm procrastinating by pretending to decide; I know what I should be making -- shampoo bars. However, I'm totally unmotivated to make them even though they're quite popular and I'm all out of them.


----------



## mapaz28

ntt817 said:


> I finally made my first batch of soap after many many hours of watching and reading! I was so nervous. There was a tiny mishap with the FO but I think it turned out okay. The rose FO accelerated way too fast I couldn't dump it out fast enough to swirl. That’s why there are large chunky areas of color.



I actually love the look of the soap, and like the chunky areas of color. You did a great job on your first soap. Keep soaping!


----------



## linne1gi

So, after I made the Pine Tar Soap - last week - over the weekend I made Neem Oil Soap.


----------



## msunnerstood

Got my rubber ducky mold today. Tonight Im going to try a multi-colored ducky in CP soap. I normally do HP but with a 7 ounce batch it doesnt make sense.


----------



## Suzette

I have a sprained wrist so I haven’t been able to soap for two weeks so far. It’s so sad to visit my soap room and do nothing. 
I am currently living vicariously through all of you. Beautiful soaps!!


----------



## SPowers

mairwells1 said:


> I have been doing CP in PVC pipe, just wondering if I can cphp in the PVC?



I don't see why not.


----------



## linne1gi

mairwells1 said:


> I have been doing CP in PVC pipe, just wondering if I can cphp in the PVC?


I CPOP my column mold - but it's not PVC pipe - it's the BrambleBerry column mold.


----------



## StarChild

mairwells1 said:


> I have been doing CP in PVC pipe, just wondering if I can cphp in the PVC?


I do, it gells quicker I think.


----------



## Elizevt

Suzette said:


> I have a sprained wrist so I haven’t been able to soap for two weeks so far. It’s so sad to visit my soap room and do nothing.
> I am currently living vicariously through all of you. Beautiful soaps!!



Oooh a whole room just for soaping, You lucky fish. That is really a lovely space.  
Don't worry, you will be back to soaping soon. Just take good care of your wrist. 
It is a great time for you to plan recipes and new designs perhaps.  
Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## SPowers

Yesterday I made my dinosaur soaps!  I'm very happy with them.. I put a little too much of the plain batter in the bottom so they look a bit anemic but with use the colours I used will come through.  Since they are for kids, I didn't use fragrance and coloured them with 2 greens made from Barleygrass powder and a yellow made with turmeric and a touch of green to tone it down.  They are big bars!  I think my grandson will love them.


----------



## Catscankim

So im in the middle of soaping and letting my batter sit for a bit to thicken. Im afraid to sb cause i really want to pour right for this one. I upped the FO so im scared lol. The gold is getting thicker quicker than the other two....

i only did to emulsion this time before separating. I have three batter colors.  The fo discolored a bit to like a mauve. Thats ok though, i think lol. I really wanted white.

anyway, this is where i am


----------



## SPowers

The other sort of soapy thing I did today was use my first 'shampoo' bar!  I couldn't believe how creamy it was and how much lather it made.  My hair is great so hoping that continues.


----------



## Catscankim

Its poured, drop swirl. Cpop’ing. Hope i got this right. I think the batter was perfect


----------



## Misschief

We picked up a stainless steel shelf unit from Costco this afternoon. It's now set up and in place in my spare room, which doubles as my soap room. Finally, I'm able to get things off the floor; it's so much neater and I can find things much more easily. Eventually, I'd love to get one more and rearrange that entire room but this is a welcome start.


----------



## Jersey Girl

Misschief said:


> I cut my Patchouli and Orange soap this morning. I'm very happy with how it turned out.
> 
> View attachment 48307


I love that color!  I see a sweet little smiley face in there!


----------



## linne1gi

I made my first soap for the August Soap Challenge Club.  You have to do a combination of layers and a drop swirl and one more technique.  So I made layers with teardrop embeds in the layers, and then a drop swirl.  It came out fine, but I'm not in love with it - so I am working on a 2nd try.  This time I am doing layers with a mica line in between, and the drop swirl on top.  We'll see.  I have to say though that the fragrance I am working with, Autumn Equinox from Nurture is amazing.


----------



## SPowers

I made a second batch of Dinosaurs!  They were a pretty big hit so didn't think 6 would be enough.


----------



## Suzette

Elizevt said:


> Oooh a whole room just for soaping, You lucky fish. That is really a lovely space.
> Don't worry, you will be back to soaping soon. Just take good care of your wrist.
> It is a great time for you to plan recipes and new designs perhaps.
> Hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Thanks so much, Elizevt!


----------



## Finnegan

I did not make soap, but I started to render the beef tallow that I am going to use to make soap.


----------



## linne1gi

Finnegan said:


> I did not make soap, but I started to render the beef tallow that I am going to use to make soap.


That's a lot of work - good for you!


----------



## The Cat Lady

I normally make cold process soap but today I spent a whole day experimenting and making melt and pour loaves. Made about 40 bars and various moulds of different shapes. It was fun to try something different


----------



## linne1gi

The Cat Lady said:


> I normally make cold process soap but today I spent a whole day experimenting and making melt and pour loaves. Made about 40 bars and various moulds of different shapes. It was fun to try something different


Pictures?


----------



## The Cat Lady

I hope the photos work! It's the night here and just taken the photo so not best quality!  I've made lavender melt and pour using essential oil and Indigo, Orange and Lime using essential oils and clay to colour and Rose using red clay and rose geranium. Then used a small mould on the top to create a slice of lime and orange. Tried to paint on white melted soap to make it more realistic but it was very blobby so if anyone has any tips on how to paint on melted soap that would be appreciated! I have a cosmetic safety report (UK based) here on these ingredients and I'm experimenting on what I can do with it as it only allows specific clays, indigo or charcoal to colour and specific essential oils (that can't be mixed) Trying to get some ideas of what to do! I'm fairly happy with how they turned out.


----------



## linne1gi

The Cat Lady said:


> View attachment 48341
> View attachment 48342
> 
> 
> I hope the photos work! It's the night here and just taken the photo so not best quality!  I've made lavender melt and pour using essential oil and Indigo, Orange and Lime using essential oils and clay to colour and Rose using red clay and rose geranium. Then used a small mould on the top to create a slice of lime and orange. Tried to paint on white melted soap to make it more realistic but it was very blobby so if anyone has any tips on how to paint on melted soap that would be appreciated! I have a cosmetic safety report (UK based) here on these ingredients and I'm experimenting on what I can do with it as it only allows specific clays, indigo or charcoal to colour and specific essential oils (that can't be mixed) Trying to get some ideas of what to do! I'm fairly happy with how they turned out.


Great pictures. How are you cutting so evenly? My soap cutter would break if used on M&P soap.


----------



## Purpl30rchid

FlybyStardancer said:


> So I'm just wondering what stages everyone's at.  I'm a curious little cat, I am.
> 
> For myself, I'm waiting for my most recent batch of bar soap to firm up (trying to give it 24 hours before I even touch it, since the soapcalc numbers put it just shy of the 'ideal' hardness range). In addition I fiddled around with the liquid soap I made yesterday (a good chunk of it didn't dissolved, and I was seeing if that was because there wasn't enough water to dilute it all... sure enough that was the problem so it was diluted and added to the bottle holding the rest of it).
> 
> And right now I have a tea going that will eventually be strained and frozen, to be used when I make my shampoo bar. Still need to get to my aunt's to pick her citrus trees... But at least I can have the liquid ready to go! I measured out 1/2 oz of dried marshmallow root, 1 1/2 cups water (both weighed to the gram), and then for kicks I tossed in one bag each of Bigelow's Chammomile Lemon and I Love Lemon teas. I'm going to be infusing both chamomile and lemon into the oils, and needed to use the teas anyways (and I don't drink tea). Win-win, right? I might not need all of the tea for the shampoo bar (I'll only be using about 500g oils after all), but at least I'll have it done.


i made a rose mold with coconut milk base, it came out pretty good


----------



## The Cat Lady

linne1gi said:


> Great pictures. How are you cutting so evenly? My soap cutter would break if used on M&P soap.


Hi there
I marked it with an old fashioned ruler of an inch for each soap and then cut straight down with a very sharp non serrated knife. I found the same when I tried to use my wire cutter before - it bent and broke!


----------



## ntt817

mapaz28 said:


> I actually love the look of the soap, and like the chunky areas of color. You did a great job on your first soap. Keep soaping!


Thank you!  I’ll have to try it again next time without the rose FO for more even swirls.


----------



## Zing

Jersey Girl said:


> I love that color!  I see a sweet little smiley face in there!  ♥


I saw the smiley face too!

So after too many moons (just a tad crazy in Minneapolis just like most of the world) I took a coupla days off and soaped!  With a twist this time -- _Mrs. _Zing wanted to learn!  So I walked her thru a lye calculator, making a recipe, etc.  She chose no colorant and mixed lemongrass and basil essential oils.  (She took all of 60 seconds to choose a scent while I spend hours searching this forum, Google, and testing with cotton balls.) 

I'm still riding on my THIRD PLACE WIN from February's challenge, and decided to do another Ione Swirl (that's spelled 'Lone' Swirl for you New Zealanders  ) with white, pink, grey, and black.  Scented with anise and lavender essential oils.  I was trying to keep a thin trace but was mixing and tutoring my wife at the same time.  I ended up with a thicker trace -- so we'll see what it looks like after the cut....  Everything's gelling and toasting under towels.

For the first time I have a dedicated soaping space!  My new basement (that's spelled 'dungeon' for certain South Dakotans) has a woodworking shop with 2 counters, shelves, cubbies, and a sink.  It's so nice to have everything within reach.  No more packing everything away in a box.  And I'll continue to use my trusty soaping hot-plate from our recent 6-month kitchen remodel.  Also looking forward to using a dishwasher -- a first for us -- to do the cleanup.  Have a good night, soapy peeps!


----------



## MarinaB

Finnegan said:


> I did not make soap, but I started to render the beef tallow that I am going to use to make soap.


when beef fat is not rendered it is just beef fat. Only after rendering you can call melted fat as tallow. That I was told when today I was calling to butcher's stores in my area.  I ordered 40 lbs of beef fat. On Thursday afternoon I pick it up.

Made bay leaf soap. I put in my Vitamix bay leaves and olive oil and put on high speed. In 3 days I used that mix in soapmaking. Brought bay leaves from Caucasian mountains.


----------



## MCKim

Newbie soaper!!  This is my CP attempt!  I am struggling with ash, so I am digging into the forum for your best tips!!  Thank you all for your great posts, this forum has been my bible!


----------



## linne1gi

MCKim said:


> Newbie soaper!!  This is my CP attempt!  I am struggling with ash, so I am digging into the forum for your best tips!!  Thank you all for your great posts, this forum has been my bible!
> 
> View attachment 48360



Three things you can do to help prevent ash.  1-Pour at a thicker trace, 2-Discount your water, 3-Cover your soap until it has fully saponified, up to 48 hours.  You can cover with plastic wrap which works well.  Don't use aluminum foil as lye reacts with aluminum producing hydrogen gas.


----------



## Cheeky Goat

I’ve mostly been making purposely ugly soap dough for a project.


----------



## Zing

MCKim said:


> Newbie soaper!!  This is my CP attempt!  I am struggling with ash, so I am digging into the forum for your best tips!!  Thank you all for your great posts, this forum has been my bible!
> 
> View attachment 48360


Very impressive and elegant, so-called "newbie"!  I had ash one time.  Now after pouring into the mold, I spray with rubbing alcohol, cover with saran wrap, then a piece of cardboard.  I have not had ash ever since.


----------



## Jersey Girl

Today I made two batches of the August challenge soap.  I’m pretty happy with them. Will see what they look like when I unmold and clean them up.  I also tried a soap I made about 4 months ago. A Bastille with 70% OO, 25% CO and 5% Castor. Big bubbles and abundant silky lather. I was kind of surprised it was so nice.  It’s scented with Baby Powder scent from BB and I think it will be a nice baby soap. I made it with a friend‘s daughter in mind so I’m going to give her a bar to try out.  Pretty soapy day after no soaping for nearly two weeks as we went camping for a week with the kids. Got back just in time for the storm and lost power for 24 hours. Never fun.


----------



## sarahmarah

I signed up for the August soap challenge and I’ve simultaneously sworn off titanium dioxide. After one too many chalky mishaps.
I’m testing another swirl recipe and set a goal to use up the hundreds of sample FO’s I have taking up space that I’m not motivated to sell off...


----------



## AliOop

Cheeky Goat said:


> I’ve mostly been making purposely ugly soap dough for a project.


I wanna see the ugly dough!


----------



## MCKim

Zing said:


> Very impressive and elegant, so-called "newbie"!  I had ash one time.  Now after pouring into the mold, I spray with rubbing alcohol, cover with saran wrap, then a piece of cardboard.  I have not had ash ever since.


Thank you!  I will try that!!!



linne1gi said:


> Three things you can do to help prevent ash.  1-Pour at a thicker trace, 2-Discount your water, 3-Cover your soap until it has fully saponified, up to 48 hours.  You can cover with plastic wrap which works well.  Don't use aluminum foil as lye reacts with aluminum producing hydrogen gas.


Thank you!!!



Cheeky Goat said:


> I’ve mostly been making purposely ugly soap dough for a project.



PLEASE!!  You have to share a picture!!!


----------



## Zing

I cut yesterday's soap and lovin' my new cutter, makes me feel all poe-fessional.  Mrs. Zing cut her very first too.  Her basil/lemongrass smells delicious and edible.  Pics at Couple Project


----------



## MCKim

Mrs. Zing!  I love your colors and the way you did your top!!!!  I bet it smells amazing!!


----------



## TashaBird

Just got back from a camping trip and had the last of my recent new supplies. All set up in my new soaping area. I’m super excited to try soaping in this area, instead of my kitchen! I’ve got a new cylinder column mold with a pull through design that sounds like a whole new thing... happy to be home! YAY!


----------



## msunnerstood

Zing said:


> So after too many moons (just a tad crazy in Minneapolis just like most of the world) I took a coupla days off and soaped!  With a twist this time -- _Mrs. _Zing wanted to learn!  So I walked her thru a lye calculator, making a recipe, etc.  She chose no colorant and mixed lemongrass and basil essential oils.  (She took all of 60 seconds to choose a scent while I spend hours searching this forum, Google, and testing with cotton balls.)
> 
> I'm still riding on my THIRD PLACE WIN from February's challenge, and decided to do another Ione Swirl (that's spelled 'Lone' Swirl for you New Zealanders  ) with white, pink, grey, and black.  Scented with anise and lavender essential oils.  I was trying to keep a thin trace but was mixing and tutoring my wife at the same time.  I ended up with a thicker trace -- so we'll see what it looks like after the cut....  Everything's gelling and toasting under towels.
> 
> For the first time I have a dedicated soaping space!  My new basement (that's spelled 'dungeon' for certain South Dakotans) has a woodworking shop with 2 counters, shelves, cubbies, and a sink.  It's so nice to have everything within reach.  No more packing everything away in a box.  And I'll continue to use my trusty soaping hot-plate from our recent 6-month kitchen remodel.  Also looking forward to using a dishwasher -- a first for us -- to do the cleanup.  Have a good night, soapy peeps!



You are cracking me up. As you know, I was born, raised and adulted in Minnesota but where I laughed the hardest was the South Dakota Dungeon reference. My Mom was born and raised in SD and I moved there for a year myself before getting homesick and moving back..

So nice to see familiar area's and terms.


----------



## msunnerstood

I poured my second rubber ducky mold attempt (I unmolded the first one too soon and messed up the beak) and tonight I made my first August challenge attempt. the zig zags aren't as tight as they would be with CP but i believe I may have the required waves.  We will see when I cut it tomorrow.


----------



## Catscankim

I have an ash problem, and i spray several times with 70% alcohol. But i also have been pouring thin, trying to learn fancy things. But my fancy (to me lol) tops mean nothing if covered in ash.

what do you do if your top is higher than the mold and you cant cover it? I have been cpop, spritz, and gently cover with a towel when its firm enough.

edit: i think i thought i was replying to a different post


----------



## SoapSisters

TashaBird said:


> Just got back from a camping trip and had the last of my recent new supplies. All set up in my new soaping area. I’m super excited to try soaping in this area, instead of my kitchen! I’ve got a new cylinder column mold with a pull through design that sounds like a whole new thing... happy to be home! YAY!


Love your new soaping area! Looks like paradise to me!!


----------



## uma Naik

FlybyStardancer said:


> So I'm just wondering what stages everyone's at.  I'm a curious little cat, I am.
> 
> For myself, I'm waiting for my most recent batch of bar soap to firm up (trying to give it 24 hours before I even touch it, since the soapcalc numbers put it just shy of the 'ideal' hardness range). In addition I fiddled around with the liquid soap I made yesterday (a good chunk of it didn't dissolved, and I was seeing if that was because there wasn't enough water to dilute it all... sure enough that was the problem so it was diluted and added to the bottle holding the rest of it).
> 
> And right now I have a tea going that will eventually be strained and frozen, to be used when I make my shampoo bar. Still need to get to my aunt's to pick her citrus trees... But at least I can have the liquid ready to go! I measured out 1/2 oz of dried marshmallow root, 1 1/2 cups water (both weighed to the gram), and then for kicks I tossed in one bag each of Bigelow's Chammomile Lemon and I Love Lemon teas. I'm going to be infusing both chamomile and lemon into the oils, and needed to use the teas anyways (and I don't drink tea). Win-win, right? I might not need all of the tea for the shampoo bar (I'll only be using about 500g oils after all), but at least I'll have it done.


I am planning to make shampoo bars today.... infused olive oil with lots of ground curry leaves... thinking of making Shikakai and soap nut tea as well... little pureed onions, soaked fenugreek seeds and ginger will go at trace... 
No colourants and fragrances... how do u think this soap bar will turn out ?


----------



## Catscankim

Well i got home around midnight (my usual time home), and i planned all day to make a new soap. I have been daydreaming all day about what i was going to make tonight....and fragrance, and color, etc.

Its 2:41 at the time of this post. All i have accomplished was looking up new designs and watching soaping videos. I finally settled on one (or three), but now its too late to start lol.

I did rearrange my curing soaps, so i guess thats a soapy thing...


----------



## Jillyb

MarinaB said:


> when beef fat is not rendered it is just beef fat. Only after rendering you can call melted fat as tallow. That I was told when today I was calling to butcher's stores in my area.  I ordered 40 lbs of beef fat. On Thursday afternoon I pick it up.


I get them to mince it. Makes the job so much quicker..


----------



## Jersey Girl

Zing said:


> I cut yesterday's soap and lovin' my new cutter, makes me feel all poe-fessional.  Mrs. Zing cut her very first too.  Her basil/lemongrass smells delicious and edible.  Pics at Couple Project


Your swirl is beautiful, and Mrs Z did a fabulous job!  She has been bitten!  Prepare for the soaping wars. Lol.


----------



## peachymoon

TashaBird said:


> Just got back from a camping trip and had the last of my recent new supplies. All set up in my new soaping area. I’m super excited to try soaping in this area, instead of my kitchen! I’ve got a new cylinder column mold with a pull through design that sounds like a whole new thing... happy to be home! YAY!



I love this! Soaping space goals!!


----------



## Jersey Girl

Catscankim said:


> I have an ash problem, and i spray several times with 70% alcohol. But i also have been pouring thin, trying to learn fancy things. But my fancy (to me lol) tops mean nothing if covered in ash.
> 
> what do you do if your top is higher than the mold and you cant cover it? I have been cpop, spritz, and gently cover with a towel when its firm enough.
> 
> edit: i think i thought i was replying to a different post


I never cover my soap with plastic unless they are in cavity molds.  My tops are always higher than the mold. I just spritz them well with alcohol (91%, I know it’s impossible to find now) then put A cardboard box over the mold ( one that isn’t much bigger than the mold) then insulate with several kitchen towels and place on a  heating pad on med or high depending on ingredients.  They always gel and almost never get ash anymore since doing this.


----------



## AliOop

uma Naik said:


> I am planning to make shampoo bars today.... infused olive oil with lots of ground curry leaves... thinking of making Shikakai and soap nut tea as well... little pureed onions, soaked fenugreek seeds and ginger will go at trace...
> No colourants and fragrances... how do u think this soap bar will turn out ?


I love that you are using ingredients at hand! But... Does the onion smell come through in the soap?  And what properties does the onion contribute to the bar? So curious!


----------



## KarenD

I’m new to all this and this was today’s effort and my second batch of cp soap. Very happy how it turned out. 
A simple beginners recipe, not my own. 
Calendula soap scented with litsea cubeba EO.


----------



## linne1gi

Catscankim said:


> I have an ash problem, and i spray several times with 70% alcohol. But i also have been pouring thin, trying to learn fancy things. But my fancy (to me lol) tops mean nothing if covered in ash.
> 
> what do you do if your top is higher than the mold and you cant cover it? I have been cpop, spritz, and gently cover with a towel when its firm enough.
> 
> edit: i think i thought i was replying to a different post


You can still gently cover it with plastic wrap - and keep it covered for up to 48 hours.


----------



## MarinaB

Cinnamon soap. On the top is cinnamon from Cambodia. FO is cinnamon and sugar from BB


----------



## linne1gi

MarinaB said:


> Cinnamon soap. On the top is cinnamon from Cambodia. FO is cinnamon and sugar from BB


Just be aware that Cinnamon is a skin irritant. Probably not a good idea to have much of it on top.


----------



## KDP

KarenD said:


> I’m new to all this and this was today’s effort and my second batch of cp soap. Very happy how it turned out.
> A simple beginners recipe, not my own.
> Calendula soap scented with litsea cubeba EO.


Love that color! Looks so creamy! Well done!


----------



## MarinaB

linne1gi said:


> Just be aware that Cinnamon is a skin irritant. Probably not a good idea to have much of it on top.


Thank you very much for your information! I did not know.....


----------



## linne1gi

MarinaB said:


> Thank you very much for your information! I did not know.....


It’s easily fixed! Just one little rinse.


----------



## Zing

MarinaB said:


> Cinnamon soap. On the top is cinnamon from Cambodia. FO is cinnamon and sugar from BB


Really stunning, especially the top!  As @linne1gi said, cinnamon is an irritant.  Let us know how your testing goes after the cure.  I made a cinnamon soap once and it was so beautiful and smelled so incredible.  Then I took a shower....  I was beet red from head to toe.  Ouchie.  I had to rinse for like an hour.  I was really disappointed and had to throw it out.


----------



## TashaBird

Well, I probably should’ve quit while I was ahead. I prepped for two batches of soap today. After that I was pretty tired, and thought about waiting to make it until tomorrow. Although, that wasn’t what went wrong. It was great working in my new soaping area for the first time!!! I was hoping to use my new column molds with the pull through plates I just got. This was also my first time using a FO. It said mild acceleration, but workable. Maybe i was working too hot, 120? Everything got thick SO FAST! Now I know what y’all are talking about, holy cow! Had to scrap the fancy column mold pull through plan, reach into my well organized draw of molds (new soaping area), and slam it all into a loaf. Managed to pull off a hanger swirl. It might still work out. And, now I’m not even sure if I like the FO. Oh well, it was fun anyway. I’m feeling grateful for my progress and that I was able to just shift gears. 
Also, I tried lining my molds, but then was unable to pull up the plates without wrecking the wax paper. So, I scrapped that idea. Too bad, because my wax paper job was really good! (Pic on top) But, I think the tape will work well, and I like the side mounted plates. (Bottom pic)


----------



## Catscankim

KarenD said:


> I’m new to all this and this was today’s effort and my second batch of cp soap. Very happy how it turned out.
> A simple beginners recipe, not my own.
> Calendula soap scented with litsea cubeba EO.


Very pretty!!


----------



## TashaBird

Not what I planned  first time using a FO, and first time experiencing acceleration. Had to scrap the detailed pull through and dump it into a loaf. Thank goodness I’m getting more comfortable, and my gear was well organized! Still it looks pretty!
I thought I liked the FO at first. But after a day and a half it smells like icky men’s cologne. 
love my new cutter!!! I actually have straight lines for the first time!!!


----------



## GemstonePony

TashaBird said:


> Not what I planned  first time using a FO, and first time experiencing acceleration. Had to scrap the detailed pull through and dump it into a loaf. Thank goodness I’m getting more comfortable, and my gear was well organized! Still it looks pretty!
> I thought I liked the FO at first. But after a day and a half it smells like icky men’s cologne.
> love my new cutter!!! I actually have straight lines for the first time!!!


It might not have been what you planned, but it's pretty! Also, I feel like FOs smell different during the first week of curing than both OOB and fully cured, so maybe it'll come back?


----------



## AliOop

@TashaBird those are gorgeous - what a great save! The third pic looks like it has a bird on it, with the blue head and beak above the colored wings.


----------



## TashaBird

GemstonePony said:


> It might not have been what you planned, but it's pretty! Also, I feel like FOs smell different during the first week of curing than both OOB and fully cured, so maybe it'll come back?


I’m hoping the smell softens.


----------



## linne1gi

TashaBird said:


> Well, I probably should’ve quit while I was ahead. I prepped for two batches of soap today. After that I was pretty tired, and thought about waiting to make it until tomorrow. Although, that wasn’t what went wrong. It was great working in my new soaping area for the first time!!! I was hoping to use my new column molds with the pull through plates I just got. This was also my first time using a FO. It said mild acceleration, but workable. Maybe i was working too hot, 120? Everything got thick SO FAST! Now I know what y’all are talking about, holy cow! Had to scrap the fancy column mold pull through plan, reach into my well organized draw of molds (new soaping area), and slam it all into a loaf. Managed to pull off a hanger swirl. It might still work out. And, now I’m not even sure if I like the FO. Oh well, it was fun anyway. I’m feeling grateful for my progress and that I was able to just shift gears.
> Also, I tried lining my molds, but then was unable to pull up the plates without wrecking the wax paper. So, I scrapped that idea. Too bad, because my wax paper job was really good! (Pic on top) But, I think the tape will work well, and I like the side mounted plates. (Bottom pic)


I usually soap at 80-90 degrees, any hotter and I have to battle with my soap batter - Make sure you are reading the testing notes so you know how the soap behaves.


----------



## TashaBird

linne1gi said:


> I usually soap at 80-90 degrees, any hotter and I have to battle with my soap batter - Make sure you are reading the testing notes so you know how the soap behaves.


I always worry I’ll get false trace because usually I use about %60 tallow. But, right now I’m using %30, so I probably will be ok to go cooler.


----------



## Cheeky Goat

AliOop said:


> I wanna see the ugly dough!



It’s hideous. But exactly what I wanted.


----------



## Cosmo71

I made a one-pot wonder today and it turned out AHmazing! I used milk instead of water so I popped this baby in the refrigerator because I don't want it to overheat. I really don't want any gelling either.  This soap is so beautiful I can't wait to cut it.  I hope just throwing it in the freezer is what I am supposed to do? No alcohol? No cover?  I used a small amount of denim fragrance (I didn't want the mix to seize or go to heavy trace) My colors were supposed to be blue but SUPRISE when you have yellow oil and add blue you get GREEN! It is still stunning. Maybe it just won't be called denim (LOL) Also...one pot wonder is a LIE because my sink was full of pots 3 for colors, 1 for original mix, 1 for lye and all the spatulas etc...etc...you know what I'm talking bout.


----------



## AliOop

Cheeky Goat said:


> It’s hideous. But exactly what I wanted.


Poop-vomit! Can’t wait to see how you incorporate it into your soap creation!


----------



## TashaBird

Omg litsea cubeba! Where have you been all my life?!! I attempted my first cylinder column with a pull through design today. It went surprisingly well! Made myself wait until the lye and fat were at 100. The liners on the squeeze bottles worked fairly well. One random hiccup from a bottle sent blue batter flying two ft into the air and all over the place. Cleaning up is such a drag! It’s sitting in a bucket with an old heated blanket wrapped around it. I hope it’s enough to make it gel. I used litsea, lemongrass, and frankincense and it smells SO good! I’m still trying to find some FO that I like, but so far no luck. Tomorrow I have tons of chores and studying to do before I can cut my soap. That will be my reward!


----------



## scmorgans

TashaBird said:


> Not what I planned  first time using a FO, and first time experiencing acceleration. Had to scrap the detailed pull through and dump it into a loaf. Thank goodness I’m getting more comfortable, and my gear was well organized! Still it looks pretty!
> I thought I liked the FO at first. But after a day and a half it smells like icky men’s cologne.
> love my new cutter!!! I actually have straight lines for the first time!!!


If that's an "Oops", wow! on your next "Oops"!!


----------



## TashaBird

First time using a column mold. Covered and stood in a bucket with a heating blanket wrapped around. Wasn’t super hot. Does all this “water?” look normal?


----------



## AliOop

It looks normal to me. The one thing I would suggest is to scrape down the insides of the pvc mold above the main soap. The extra soap on the sides can make it hard to unmold bc it stops the loaf from coming out.


----------



## TashaBird

AliOop said:


> It looks normal to me. The one thing I would suggest is to scrape down the insides of the pvc mold above the main soap. The extra soap on the sides can make it hard to unmold bc it stops the loaf from coming out.


I spread a thin bit of Vaseline inside and it slid out super easy! It was very wet though!! That weird blop on the top was me trying not to waste batter left in the bags in my squeeze bottles. Then I realized I could squeeze them in an individual mold, which I will have handy next time.


----------



## linne1gi

TashaBird said:


> I spread a thin bit of Vaseline inside and it slid out super easy! It was very wet though!! That weird blop on the top was me trying not to waste batter left in the bags in my squeeze bottles. Then I realized I could squeeze them in an individual mold, which I will have handy next time.


That’s smart. Vaseline is mineral oil which does not saponify.


----------



## TashaBird

Trying to save myself some dishes I poured/weighed all my liquid oils into the same container, taring each on the scale. Well, I went over by 1-5g on a couple oils. Can’t take them out because they’re blended. next time I’ll use a separate measuring cup! Can I just proceed as planned, knowing my SF will be a % higher? (Hope that’s ok to ask here, instead of starting a whole thread.)


----------



## linne1gi

TashaBird said:


> Trying to save myself some dishes I poured/weighed all my liquid oils into the same container, taring each on the scale. Well, I went over by 1-5g on a couple oils. Can’t take them out because they’re blended. next time I’ll use a separate measuring cup! Can I just proceed as planned, knowing my SF will be a % higher? (Hope that’s ok to ask here, instead of starting a whole thread.)


I don't think that's a big deal.  As long as you are weighing by grams and not ounces.  Being off by one ounce is a lot = 28 grams.  But being off by a couple of grams, no problem.  I weigh my oils the same way.  Some people put a bit of their major oils: Olive, Sunflower, Avocado, etc. in a squeeze bottle.  Weigh out the majority of what you need and top it off with the squeeze bottle - easier to use without a mistake,


----------



## TashaBird

@linne1gi thanks.


----------



## linne1gi

linne1gi said:


> I don't think that's a big deal.  As long as you are weighing by grams and not ounces.  Being off by one ounce is a lot = 28 grams.  But being off by a couple of grams, no problem.  I weigh my oils the same way.  Some people put a bit of their major oils: Olive, Sunflower, Avocado, etc. in a squeeze bottle.  Weigh out the majority of what you need and top it off with the squeeze bottle - easier to use without a mistake,


You’re welcome


----------



## TashaBird

I actually waited until the lye and oils were 95 and it made a huge difference! I also, just barely blended it. I’m really learning the minimal emulsion necessary. I just had the best soaping session with a pull through, and I had so much time to work, it felt so luxurious! I can’t wait to cut tomorrow! Here’s the top any way.


----------



## linne1gi

TashaBird said:


> I actually waited until the lye and oils were 95 and it made a huge difference! I also, just barely blended it. I’m really learning the minimal emulsion necessary. I just had the best soaping session with a pull through, and I had so much time to work, it felt so luxurious! I can’t wait to cut tomorrow! Here’s the top any way.


Looks great!


----------



## Caribbeaness

okie dokie
today I attempted coconut milk shampoo bars  but does anyone know if the heat from the gel phase will make coconut milk become oil?


----------



## linne1gi

Caribbeaness said:


> okie dokie☺
> today I attempted coconut milk shampoo bars  but does anyone know if the heat from the gel phase will make coconut milk become oil?


No, the heat will just heat up the milk, not turn it into oil.


----------



## Caribbeaness

linne1gi said:


> No, the heat will just heat up the milk, not turn it into oil.


But when you heat coconut milk, it becomes oil in my country, we grate coconuts, squeeze the milk and boil it until it separates and forms oil in the bottom and husk at the top
are you 100% sure?
(Please don’t think I’m annoying  I’m a newbie and I just got here an hour ago and I need some reassurance lol)


----------



## AliOop

After a long and fun weekend camping with the grandkids, the only soapy thing I've done today is take a long hot shower with my lovely soap. And I must say, a real shower in a real shower stall (not a camping trailer shower stall) is amazing!!


----------



## linne1gi

Caribbeaness said:


> But when you heat coconut milk, it becomes oil in my country, we grate coconuts, squeeze the milk and boil it until it separates and forms oil in the bottom and husk at the top☺
> are you 100% sure?
> (Please don’t think I’m annoying  I’m a newbie and I just got here an hour ago and I need some reassurance lol)


If you are using coconut milk that you purchased here  (in the US) as coconut milk , it will stay milk. Now, if you are making it yourself from coconuts, I don’t know but I doubt it.


----------



## Caribbeaness

linne1gi said:


> If you are using coconut milk that you purchased here  (in the US) as coconut milk , it will stay milk. Now, if you are making it yourself from coconuts, I don’t know but I doubt it.


Hmm ok I just hope it’s good


----------



## Finnegan

I started the day buy unmoulding and cutting the soap I've made yesterday and the day before. So excited!! Now I have to wait 6 weeks for the soap to cure. Sigh


----------



## Adobehead

I tried using some rhubarb tea to color a small test batch.  Trying out a tallow/lard/co/oo combo.  First time with that, will try again with some infused oo to see if it comes out a different color, I really want a pink.  

And the blue is some indigo and a blend of rosemary/Lavender EO in a 30/20/30 olive/lard/tallow base.  I got that scent blend idea here on the list and wow, it is good.


----------



## linne1gi

Adobehead said:


> I tried using some rhubarb tea to color a small test batch.  Trying out a tallow/lard/co/oo combo.  First time with that, will try again with some infused oo to see if it comes out a different color, I really want a pink.
> 
> And the blue is some indigo and a blend of rosemary/Lavender EO in a 30/20/30 olive/lard/tallow base.  I got that scent blend idea here on the list and wow, it is good.
> 
> View attachment 48521


These are lovely.


----------



## linne1gi

Finnegan said:


> I started the day buy unmoulding and cutting the soap I've made yesterday and the day before. So excited!! Now I have to wait 6 weeks for the soap to cure. Sigh


Isn’t that the w


Caribbeaness said:


> Hmm ok I just hope it’s good


Isn’t that the worst?


----------



## msunnerstood

Just got my holo enviro glitter and silicon pig molds in the mail. That means I need to make soap right?


----------



## Caribbeaness

msunnerstood said:


> Just got my holo enviro glitter and silicon pig molds in the mail. That means I need to make soap right?


Yasssss


----------



## TashaBird

Finnegan said:


> I started the day buy unmoulding and cutting the soap I've made yesterday and the day before. So excited!! Now I have to wait 6 weeks for the soap to cure. Sigh


Where’s the pics?!


----------



## Dawni

Not a soapy thing per se but I did update my IG and FB accounts with this




Lotion bars are so much fun to make!

I tried to do something actual soapy but I discovered I ran out of coconut milk powder, which I use in all my soap, so I didn't make any soap. Hopefully tomorrow....


----------



## peachymoon

@Dawni Those are so pretty! And such a nice color.


----------



## TashaBird

OMG I’m in love! 
I definitely will lube the mold with Vaseline again next time. I did it the first time, but not this time, and it was much easier the first time.
Also, I probably could have waited another hour or two.
I need to clean them up a bit before they have a proper photo shoot, but I’m going to let them harden a bit more first.
Any tips on how to clean up the edges of a round soap? Not the “corners”, but the outside?


----------



## AliOop

@TashaBird those are so cool - great color choices! 

I ordered some pull-through tools weeks ago, and now I am really hoping that they show up soon.


----------



## sarahmarah

I soaped for the first time at 90F. I usually soap at 110. Holy bananas I had so much time for activities, swirls and twiddles. I also successfully soaped with high temp soy wax at a low %. I’ve discovered my love for Mad Oils Earl Grey in soap (it’s also phenomenal in candles btw). I’m realizing my avocado oil is way too dark and screws up all my color planning even when I lighten it. I think I finally nailed the zig zag swirl after a number of “almosts”. Going to plan out my beginner entry for the Stripes/Dropswirl Soap Challenge Club tonight. I never really plan anything out on paper so it’s a start.


----------



## Jersey Girl

I keep pushing the envelope with how early I can unmold my soaps.   I just cut these.  I put them to bed to gel just 8 hours ago. I do use a lot of hard oils so I’m sure that helps.  I used a new to me FO. Cool Citrus Basil. They smell wonderful!  They remind me of candy corn.


----------



## TashaBird

AliOop said:


> @TashaBird those are so cool - great color choices!
> 
> I ordered some pull-through tools weeks ago, and now I am really hoping that they show up soon.


I love the pull through set I got. The post is off center on the edge. I’m getting the whole crazy production a bit smoother.


----------



## AliOop

Jersey Girl said:


> I keep pushing the envelope with how early I can unmold my soaps.   I just cut these.  I put them to bed to gel just 8 hours ago. I do use a lot of hard oils so I’m sure that helps.  I used a new to me FO. Cool Citrus Basil. They smell wonderful!  They remind me of candy corn.
> View attachment 48538


Love these!


----------



## GemstonePony

sarahmarah said:


> I’m realizing my avocado oil is way too dark and screws up all my color planning even when I lighten it.


Weird, the avocado oil I use is clear with just the slightest tinge of yellow, and my base batter comes out virtually white. Is there another brand you could try?


----------



## sarahmarah

GemstonePony said:


> Weird, the avocado oil I use is clear with just the slightest tinge of yellow, and my base batter comes out virtually white. Is there another brand you could try?



Mine is a very very dark green because I was an idiot and bought a gallon of unrefined before I figured out that it wasn’t very ideal for soap. I have about half left and I never really noticed it messing with color too much until I decided to use 20% in a recipe. I’m going to soldier on a little wiser for this lol.


----------



## Jersey Girl

AliOop said:


> Love these!


Thank you!


----------



## GemstonePony

sarahmarah said:


> Mine is a very very dark green because I was an idiot and bought a gallon of unrefined before I figured out that it wasn’t very ideal for soap. I have about half left and I never really noticed it messing with color too much until I decided to use 20% in a recipe. I’m going to soldier on a little wiser for this lol.


Ah, I see. That's unfortunate from a visual perspective, but I imagine the bars will still be functional at least.


----------



## msunnerstood

The pic doesnt do it justice but these pig soaps are so stinkin cute. Im going to polish it a bit when its more solid but I couldnt wait any longer to unmold one.


----------



## TashaBird

I learned the hard way last night that TD can not overcome a large amount of 10x orange EO...  
Now I’ll have gold and light yellow, I guess. In hind sight, when I want white and I saw that dark blend of EO, I should have saved the EO blend for another batch of dark soap, and chosen another EO combo. I thought I’d see what TD was capable of, since it’s new to me. Guess I found out.


----------



## Dawni

msunnerstood said:


> The pic doesnt do it justice but these pig soaps are so stinkin cute. Im going to polish it a bit when its more solid but I couldnt wait any longer to unmold one.
> 
> View attachment 48541


They are!! Lol look at that face..


----------



## TashaBird

Loving my pull through plates! Getting MUCH better at the whole messy complicated process. This time I put the soap in the freezer before unmolding, also smeared Vaseline inside, it slide out with none of the schmearing that I got on yesterdays mold. I did get some TD spots because I scrambled, panicked, and tried to whiten up after using 10x orange EO. Anyway, here they are.


----------



## Angie Gail

My latest batch of goat's milk scented with Vanilla Fig from WSP. This one is a nice Fall scent and sold well at craft shows last year (in melt and pour soaps). It's got an 8% vanilla content so I'm curious to see how much the color will change. It's only been a couple of days and it's already browning a little around the tops. I'm hoping it will still keep some of the purple but maybe just turn darker. This is the first batch I made using micas from Nurture Soaps. I saw people posting about them here and decided to try them out and they are really nice.



TashaBird said:


> Loving my pull through plates! Getting MUCH better at the whole messy complicated process. This time I put the soap in the freezer before unmolding, also smeared Vaseline inside, it slide out with none of the schmearing that I got on yesterdays mold. I did get some TD spots because I scrambled, panicked, and tried to whiten up after using 10x orange EO. Anyway, here they are.


Those soaps are absolutely gorgeous! They look more like ceramics/pottery than soap. Very impressive!


----------



## SPowers

TashaBird said:


> Just got back from a camping trip and had the last of my recent new supplies. All set up in my new soaping area. I’m super excited to try soaping in this area, instead of my kitchen! I’ve got a new cylinder column mold with a pull through design that sounds like a whole new thing... happy to be home! YAY!



So jealous... wish I had a dedicated place to soap other than my tiny kitchen!



Jersey Girl said:


> I keep pushing the envelope with how early I can unmold my soaps.   I just cut these.  I put them to bed to gel just 8 hours ago. I do use a lot of hard oils so I’m sure that helps.  I used a new to me FO. Cool Citrus Basil. They smell wonderful!  They remind me of candy corn.
> View attachment 48538



Great technique!

I'm still enjoying my morning coffee but I plan to soap shortly.  I have a few on my list of things to do but think I may go with a confetti bar  made with AC.


----------



## TashaBird

SPowers said:


> So jealous... wish I had a dedicated place to soap other than my tiny kitchen!


The new space is a game changer! Still a few tools needed and adjustments to make. But I’m feeling super grateful for it!



TashaBird said:


> The new space is a game changer! Still a few tools needed and adjustments to make. But I’m feeling super grateful for it!


It’s still coffee dog snuggle time over here too. But, fortunately I have more screen time for soap stuff than for news!


----------



## Dawni

My son refused to drink some Carabao (water buffalo) milk that's been in the fridge for a few days... I tried it and it smells and tastes fine so I'm gonna try to soap with it tonight.

Fingers crossed..... I've never soaped with animal milk before lol


----------



## Jersey Girl

Dawni said:


> My son refused to drink some Carabao (water buffalo) milk that's been in the fridge for a few days... I tried it and it smells and tastes fine so I'm gonna try to soap with it tonight.
> 
> Fingers crossed..... I've never soaped with animal milk before lol


Could be the start of something wonderful!


----------



## Dawni

Dawni said:


> My son refused to drink some Carabao (water buffalo) milk that's been in the fridge for a few days... I tried it and it smells and tastes fine so I'm gonna try to soap with it tonight.
> 
> Fingers crossed..... I've never soaped with animal milk before lol


Tadaaa!




Not very glamorous, but it is soap hehe. In fact, it's my first batch since March. 

Bonus pic of off-the-pot lather


----------



## GemstonePony

Dawni said:


> Tadaaa!
> View attachment 48588
> 
> Not very glamorous, but it is soap hehe. In fact, it's my first batch since March.
> 
> Bonus pic of off-the-pot lather
> View attachment 48587


The top reminds me of brownies, and that lather looks glorious!


----------



## SPowers

Well, I decided to make the AC Confetti soap - inspiration was posted here not long ago.  I've been wanting to make it for a long time but was waiting on some ingredients.  I changed the recipe quite a bit and used cubes from my turmerica/carrot soap.  I angled the bottom layer which has no confetti in it and put a gold mica line on before pouring the remainder of the batter which has the confetti.  I plopped some of the cubes along the top and made a bit of a design with the gold mica in oil.  Oh, I tried using a pipette to place a few gold dots here & there in the bottom layer.  I'm cautiously optimistic about the cut.
I have a bit of a problem trying to rein it in.  There is only 1 thing where I think 'more is more' and that's everything Christmas.  Otherwise my aesthetic and philosophy is generally 'less is more'.  I'm having trouble with the 'less is more' when it comes to soap making!  
Here is the 'wet' soap.  I was going to call it 'Black Tie' but now I'm thinking maybe Gold Nuggets or Motherlode... what do you guys think?

I just realized I forgot to add an oil... 45 gr of Acocado Oil - my superfat is at 7% - do you think it will be ok??


----------



## Jersey Girl

Today was a milestone in my soaping journey. I made my 100th batch of CP soap. Made my first batch on January 30th so that’s a lot of soap in just over 6 mos. Grateful for all I’ve learned and continue to learn here on the forum and for the friendship.


----------



## Makingsoap21

MarinaB said:


> I make CP honey soap with 100 percent coconut oil and 1 Tbsp honey from a next door winery.


Does the honey make the soap more moisturizing ?? I’ve made 100 coconut oil cp soap but it seemed to be a bit drying for me  I’m hoping to perfect my recipe soon!


----------



## TashaBird

Jersey Girl said:


> Today was a milestone in my soaping journey. I made my 100th batch of CP soap. Made my first batch on January 30th so that’s a lot of soap in just over 6 mos. Grateful for all I’ve learned and continue to learn here on the forum and for the friendship. ♥


That’s huge! Just made my 30th yesterday and was thinking what 100th would be like. Congratulations!!!

Well, they didn’t turn out as bad as I’d feared. I didn’t account for scraping batter out for the mountains and I wound up w barely enough to cover the moons. I was distraught last night. 
I kind of love them.


----------



## GemstonePony

TashaBird said:


> Well, they didn’t turn out as bad as I’d feared. I didn’t account for scraping batter out for the mountains and I wound up w barely enough to cover the moons. I was distraught last night.
> I kind of love them.


They really are beautiful! I know that compared to what you wanted they aren't as good, but compared to them not existing they're fantastic, and the world is a prettier place with them in it.


----------



## msunnerstood

Im making Holo soap with my daughter tonight.


----------



## Zing

Dawni said:


> Not a soapy thing per se but I did update my IG and FB accounts with this
> View attachment 48533
> 
> Lotion bars are so much fun to make!


I love lotion bars!  So quick, so easy, so cheap, -- and gift recipients think it's incredibly complicated work.  Really like your molds -- what's the vendor?


----------



## Dawni

Zing said:


> I love lotion bars!  So quick, so easy, so cheap, -- and gift recipients think it's incredibly complicated work.  Really like your molds -- what's the vendor?


This was bought locally Zing.... I've seen them on Amazon and Ali Express though 

Psst.. I've missed you!


----------



## Jillyb

Caught my salt bar just at the right time to cut. Very happy haven't made these is so long



TashaBird said:


> Well, they didn’t turn out as bad as I’d feared. I didn’t account for scraping batter out for the mountains and I wound up w barely enough to cover the moons. I was distraught last night.
> I kind of love them.


Love


----------



## SPowers

TashaBird said:


> That’s huge! Just made my 30th yesterday and was thinking what 100th would be like. Congratulations!!!



Today was my 29th batch in 3 short months... don't know where the time has gone!  100 is quite an accomplishment!  Congrats.


----------



## Catscankim

First attempt at secret feather hanger swirl. Just cut these now. Im in love. Didnt think i could pull it off.

The smell is Lemongrass and Sage by Elements


----------



## TashaBird

Catscankim said:


> First attempt at secret feather hanger swirl. Just cut these now. Im in love. Didnt think i could pull it off.


So pretty!


----------



## Catscankim

Thanks!! My next attempt I am going to try to make the feathers more delicate. While i watched the video (over and over) and while i was pouring, i couldnt comprehend how it was going to work lol.


----------



## Dawni

Dawni said:


> Tadaaa!
> View attachment 48588
> 
> Not very glamorous, but it is soap hehe. In fact, it's my first batch since March.
> 
> Bonus pic of off-the-pot lather
> View attachment 48587


I've cut it! Not cleaned em up yet. Quite rustic, just the way I like it.




Feels so good to be soaping again, sigh...


----------



## cherrybleach

Played with my new pull-through soap tool from Love Your Suds. 
I'm trying to using up old micas.
Usually prefer plainer soaps, but this technique is so much fun. Every cut feels like a birthday present.

3rd attempt. Getting closer! & I love this color combo.





Edit: formatting


----------



## Zing

Catscankim said:


> First attempt at secret feather hanger swirl. Just cut these now. Im in love. Didnt think i could pull it off.


That is a great first attempt and I know how tricky it is!  I too watch the video a hundred times every time before I do one.  Keep us posted on your progress -- and if you learned any tips or tricks.


----------



## linne1gi

TashaBird said:


> Well, they didn’t turn out as bad as I’d feared. I didn’t account for scraping batter out for the mountains and I wound up w barely enough to cover the moons. I was distraught last night.
> I kind of love them.


Gorgeous

I made a beach type soap. Design fail, but I love the scent. Mango, Pina Colada & Georgia Peach combo.


----------



## michael732

I am still waiting on my supplies from Bramble Berry, but that's another story. So this is what I made tonight. Its a wire soap cutter.


----------



## DKing

I decided to do a practice run of this months soap challenge technique.  I opted to use natural colorants....charcoal, chlorella, cacao and just left a portion natural and I also swapped out coconut water for the water.  I used a combo of oils that I wanted to start using up before they get old, and used a mix of patchouli, lemongrass and bergamot.  It all started out quite well and I liked the way it was pouring initially.  Started to feel excited.  Before long though, the charcoal and chlorella batters starting thickening faster than the other two.  I started trying to rush to get it in, but it stopped giving me the nice wave.   So basically a fail for my first practice attempt, but I am sure that I will still like the way it turns out even if it wasn't what I was going for.
Next attempt I will go with a tried and true recipe, skip the coconut water and keep it a little more simple so I have more time to play.  Lesson learned!


----------



## linne1gi

DKing said:


> I decided to do a practice run of this months soap challenge technique.  I opted to use natural colorants....charcoal, chlorella, cacao and just left a portion natural and I also swapped out coconut water for the water.  I used a combo of oils that I wanted to start using up before they get old, and used a mix of patchouli, lemongrass and bergamot.  It all started out quite well and I liked the way it was pouring initially.  Started to feel excited.  Before long though, the charcoal and chlorella batters starting thickening faster than the other two.  I started trying to rush to get it in, but it stopped giving me the nice wave.   So basically a fail for my first practice attempt, but I am sure that I will still like the way it turns out even if it wasn't what I was going for.
> Next attempt I will go with a tried and true recipe, skip the coconut water and keep it a little more simple so I have more time to play.  Lesson learned!


Yeah, it’s always best to go with a tried & true recipe when working on a Challenge.


----------



## DKing

linne1gi said:


> Yeah, it’s always best to go with a tried & true recipe when working on a Challenge.


I agree, but I was looking at this as practice rather than thinking it would be my actual entry so I opted to make up a recipe that incorporated some of the oils I want to start using up.  I saw it as a "killing two birds with one stone" kind of thing.  What I did determine though is, I love the look of the chlorella as a green, and from what I have been reading, it sounds like it is the natural green colorant that seems to stick the longest.  Now I have a sample to do my own longevity test.  fingers crossed as it is really pretty imo.


----------



## msunnerstood

Here is the soap me and my daughter made. I usually photograph during the day and there's no way not to get shadows in this house at night. I wish glitter showed up better in pictures but the tops are halo glitter and there is a halo mica line between each color.


----------



## ntt817

Catscankim said:


> First attempt at secret feather hanger swirl. Just cut these now. Im in love. Didnt think i could pull it off.
> 
> The smell is Lemongrass and Sage by Elements


These bars look great! I bought a swirling tool but I haven't found a good FO and recipe to try it on on yet. I'm a little scared to be honest!


----------



## Catscankim

ntt817 said:


> These bars look great! I bought a swirling tool but I haven't found a good FO and recipe to try it on on yet. I'm a little scared to be honest!


I have done a few batches with the hanger swirl. This is the first one that came out as planned. It only took one dip and swoop to get it out.

all of the videos i have watched...they go too fast and i cant tell what they are doing lol. So i end up making a mess out of the inside.


----------



## Dawni

cherrybleach said:


> Played with my new pull-through soap tool from Love Your Suds.
> I'm trying to using up old micas.
> Usually prefer plainer soaps, but this technique is so much fun. Every cut feels like a birthday present.
> 
> 3rd attempt. Getting closer! & I love this color combo.
> View attachment 48602
> 
> 
> Edit: formatting


Those are just awesome.. Almost like those mandalas people color in when they're stressed lol. I wouldn't want to use em if I had one haha. Good job!


----------



## Jersey Girl

linne1gi said:


> I made a beach type soap. Design fail, but I love the scent. Mango, Pina Colada & Georgia Peach combo.


I think these look great!  Excellent ocean swirls!


----------



## linne1gi

Catscankim said:


> First attempt at secret feather hanger swirl. Just cut these now. Im in love. Didnt think i could pull it off.
> 
> The smell is Lemongrass and Sage by Elements


Love these.



Jersey Girl said:


> I think these look great!  Excellent ocean swirls!


Thank you


----------



## ntt817

I attempted to make a Milky Way CP with MP soap with the galactic skies FO I bought from Brambleberry. Just cut it today. I’m thinking my next attempt, I’m going to increase the amount of activated charcoal because it turned out lighter than I expected. It was darker as a batter. I added some purple but you can hardly tell since the “black” was almost the exact same color! I’ll also decrease the amount of white. I have holes in them from where I placed the MP cuttings. Any ideas on how to prevent this?  

Smells amazing though!


----------



## SPowers

I joined the August challenge - my first.  This is my first Christmas themed soap.  I have to say it looks a little more like a cosmic swirl than a cosmic wave!  Guess we'll see what the inside looks like tomorrow. The batter seemed kind of thin in the beginning and the wave was a bit muddled but it got a bit better. Then at the end, it was quite a bit thicker so wasn't really waving as such.  I'm only a hobbyist so trial run is final run for this technique but I'm happy for the challenge and the practice.  I made the biggest mess ever while pouring this one.


----------



## Elizevt

ntt817 said:


> I attempted to make a Milky Way CP with MP soap with the galactic skies FO I bought from Brambleberry. Just cut it today. I’m thinking my next attempt, I’m going to increase the amount of activated charcoal because it turned out lighter than I expected. It was darker as a batter. I added some purple but you can hardly tell since the “black” was almost the exact same color! I’ll also decrease the amount of white. I have holes in them from where I placed the MP cuttings. Any ideas on how to prevent this?
> 
> Smells amazing though!



Wow! Thats Amazing!!! how did you do that?!


----------



## AliOop

I used my welded soap (the non-entry in the July challenge), and it has great lather and a silky feel. Amazingly, the washing process completely smoothed out all the ugly seams that never melded together in the oven-welding process. Now the soap looks really nice! Had I known to do this, I would have entered my welded soap for sure.

I also heard from my sister-in-law that she and her husband love my unscented gm-lard-oatmeal soaps. She has tons of chemical sensitivities, so I had gifted her a bar when we were visiting them for my FIL's memorial back in June. They don't have tons of money and were asking my husband how expensive my soaps were. He just laughed and said, "Are you kidding? She has SO.MUCH.SOAP.  I'll put some in the mail to you straight away."

I see this as a win-win. They get soap, and I get more room on my curing rack.


----------



## dotgiorgio

SPowers said:


> Well, I decided to make the AC Confetti soap - inspiration was posted here not long ago.  I've been wanting to make it for a long time but was waiting on some ingredients.  I changed the recipe quite a bit and used cubes from my turmerica/carrot soap.  I angled the bottom layer which has no confetti in it and put a gold mica line on before pouring the remainder of the batter which has the confetti.  I plopped some of the cubes along the top and made a bit of a design with the gold mica in oil.  Oh, I tried using a pipette to place a few gold dots here & there in the bottom layer.  I'm cautiously optimistic about the cut.
> I have a bit of a problem trying to rein it in.  There is only 1 thing where I think 'more is more' and that's everything Christmas.  Otherwise my aesthetic and philosophy is generally 'less is more'.  I'm having trouble with the 'less is more' when it comes to soap making!
> Here is the 'wet' soap.  I was going to call it 'Black Tie' but now I'm thinking maybe Gold Nuggets or Motherlode... what do you guys think?
> 
> I just realized I forgot to add an oil... 45 gr of Acocado Oil - my superfat is at 7% - do you think it will be ok??
> View attachment 48589


it looks to me like peanut butter and dark chocolate.


----------



## SPowers

dotgiorgio said:


> it looks to me like peanut butter and dark chocolate.


 
Well it is pretty black but peanut butter is a possibility.


----------



## Catscankim

ntt817 said:


> I attempted to make a Milky Way CP with MP soap with the galactic skies FO I bought from Brambleberry. Just cut it today. I’m thinking my next attempt, I’m going to increase the amount of activated charcoal because it turned out lighter than I expected. It was darker as a batter. I added some purple but you can hardly tell since the “black” was almost the exact same color! I’ll also decrease the amount of white. I have holes in them from where I placed the MP cuttings. Any ideas on how to prevent this?
> 
> Smells amazing though!


I love these! Just call the holes black holes lol.


----------



## Jillyb

cherrybleach said:


> Played with my new pull-through soap tool from Love Your Suds.
> I'm trying to using up old micas.
> Usually prefer plainer soaps, but this technique is so much fun. Every cut feels like a birthday present.
> 
> 3rd attempt. Getting closer! & I love this color combo.
> View attachment 48602
> 
> 
> Edit: formatting


I love the effect you got. I bought a plastic container with a interesting cut out pattern last week to make a pull thru. Cant wait to try it this week..


----------



## tommysgirl

linne1gi said:


> I made a beach type soap. Design fail, but I love the scent. Mango, Pina Colada & Georgia Peach combo.


I love the design! Beautiful beachy soap IMO 

Today I cut a soap me and hubby made lastnight. I'm really new so I'm still learning. I used CPOP method b/c it was cool in the house and I wanted to be certain it gelled. I think that's the reason for the weird tops and sides (alien brains, maybe). Also it moved slower than I anticipated so the addition of color was a spur of the moment decision and I didn't get the TD mixed well before adding it, so I have powder spots. Live and learn! Anyway, I'm otherwise pleased with my amateur creation.


----------



## DKing

tommysgirl said:


> Today I cut a soap me and hubby made lastnight. I'm really new so I'm still learning. I used CPOP method b/c it was cool in the house and I wanted to be certain it gelled. I think that's the reason for the weird tops and sides (alien brains, maybe). Also it moved slower than I anticipated so the addition of color was a spur of the moment decision and I didn't get the TD mixed well before adding it, so I have powder spots. Live and learn! Anyway, I'm otherwise pleased with my amateur creation.
> View attachment 48644
> View attachment 48645
> View attachment 48646
> View attachment 48647


I think it may have gotten a little hot in the oven.  Looks to me like a silicone rash/bubbles.  I have had that happen before as well.


----------



## tommysgirl

DKing said:


> I think it may have gotten a little hot in the oven.  Looks to me like a silicone rash/bubbles.  I have had that happen before as well.


Good to know, thanks! I had not heard of silicone rash before. This was my first try at CPOP. I'll do some more research and look out in the future. Thanks for bringing it up! 



TashaBird said:


> Well, they didn’t turn out as bad as I’d feared. I didn’t account for scraping batter out for the mountains and I wound up w barely enough to cover the moons. I was distraught last night.
> I kind of love them.


These are awesome!


----------



## SeeYaLatherSoaps

Tried out a new recipe using that added shea butter and colloidal oatmeal to my usual recipe, then I scented it with tea tree. We'll see how it turns out. I also learned the hard way about not putting EO's in plastic. I typically ALWAYS measure them out in glass. For whatever reason I decided to take a chance and put them in a plastic cup. Ate through the cup and lost almost 2oz of tea tree EO to the counter. That's the last time I'll do that!!!


----------



## ntt817

Elizevt said:


> Wow! Thats Amazing!!! how did you do that?!


Thanks! It's pretty simple actually. I pre-made MP embeds in the colors I wanted, cut them up into small sizes and added it into CP soap. I poured the CP at an angle so I could get the embeds to line up diagonally. You have to kind of wait until the bottom thickens a bit before adding the MP bits, otherwise, they'll all sink to the bottom.


----------



## goat soap rulz!

My second autumn soap! Both of them have autumn equinox scent, which smells sooo goood!!




I wish my yellow was more pigmented so it would be more contrasting to the orange, but I’m very happy with it!!


----------



## AliOop

Awhile back I'd agreed to make guest soaps as favors for our annual Ladies' Retreat which is held every September. Of course, the retreat was canceled. Instead, today we had a socially-distanced brunch in someone's large backyard. I brought the soaps in drawstring bags, and they were all grabbed, and I received a lot of positive feedback on the designs. A few people asked for more, so I'll bring the rest to (parking-lot) church tomorrow. Nice to clear out the curing racks!


----------



## Jersey Girl

Used a new to me FO yesterday. Coconut Lime Verbena from WSP. They smell great but I’m wondering if this is a fader. Anyone have any experience with this one?


----------



## TashaBird

I know I’ve got it bad when I get home from 3 days away and can’t wait to get caught up on all things soap!


----------



## cmzaha

Just finished packing up a 20 bar order for a former market customer. Yeah, at least it whittles down my soap stock a little.


----------



## Misschief

I cut the soap I made yesterday. The one on the left was supposed to be my August challenge entry; it didn't turn out too badly all in all but it certainly doesn't qualify for the challenge. It's scented with Black Tie FO. The one on the right is Lemon Poppyseed, scented with lemon and sweet orange EO and Yuzu FO. I'll be making Goat Milk & Lavender soap in a little while as well as getting ready to make a winter soap.


----------



## Dawni

Two soaps in a week.. Hurrah! Lol

I was gifted this mold and omg it was a mess molding it! The sides opened up and I think I burned my pinkie finger... Next time I'll be smart and clip both sides from top to bottom. 




Yeah, I don't know how to smooth the tops of round soap molds lol.

Its a plain soap, a tweak of this one.. Let's see how it goes.


----------



## Misschief

One batch of Lavender Basil Goat Milk soap made and a batch of Winter Frost soap next up. I'm really in soapmaking mode right now; I have to be. We have markets until Christmas and my friend's orchard will be opening up soon. As well, I might be in another market on alternate Sundays from my main market. I probably need to make several batches each weekend for the next couple of months just to have enough. 

I just love the texture of this one.




And Winter Frost is in the mold. My batter went instantly yellow when I added my fragrance oil (never had that happen before) so hopefully it will go back to white. The fragrance is North Pole from Candora. The snow flakes are made with M & P and have glitter incorporated into them.


----------



## SPowers

SPowers said:


> Well, I decided to make the AC Confetti soap - inspiration was posted here not long ago.  I've been wanting to make it for a long time but was waiting on some ingredients.  I changed the recipe quite a bit and used cubes from my turmerica/carrot soap.  I angled the bottom layer which has no confetti in it and put a gold mica line on before pouring the remainder of the batter which has the confetti.  I plopped some of the cubes along the top and made a bit of a design with the gold mica in oil.  Oh, I tried using a pipette to place a few gold dots here & there in the bottom layer.  I'm cautiously optimistic about the cut.
> I have a bit of a problem trying to rein it in.  There is only 1 thing where I think 'more is more' and that's everything Christmas.  Otherwise my aesthetic and philosophy is generally 'less is more'.  I'm having trouble with the 'less is more' when it comes to soap making!
> Here is the 'wet' soap.  I was going to call it 'Black Tie' but now I'm thinking maybe Gold Nuggets or Motherlode... what do you guys think?
> 
> I just realized I forgot to add an oil... 45 gr of Acocado Oil - my superfat is at 7% - do you think it will be ok??
> View attachment 48589



Finally cut and cleaned these up... I'm pretty happy with the outcome.


----------



## TashaBird

Getting my soaps to frenz.


----------



## AliOop

Made my August SMF Challenge Soap (1st try anyway). I was noting to myself that things were faster and less stressful than they used to be, and realized it was because of working with master-batched lye. Although I love HP, and I also love using the heat transfer method for CP, master-batched lye does save so much time and fussing around by not having to measure out the lye, then mix up the solution under the stove fan, etc. I am going to switch over to a used detergent bottle as soon as this batch gets low enough to fit into it. Right now I'm using a large Tupperware jug-type container, and although I like the volume and the ergonomic handle, the spout has drips after pouring - not ideal for lye solution.


----------



## Angie Gail

My first batch of Christmas/Winter soaps for the year! They are scented with Frosted Cranberry from WSP and colored with Brick Dust mica from Nurture Soaps. I'll package them in white organza drawstring bags. It was the first time to use my new owl mold and I'm really happy with how they came out. They are about 2oz and are a nice hand soap size.


----------



## chayah

tommysgirl said:


> I love the design! Beautiful beachy soap IMO
> 
> Today I cut a soap me and hubby made lastnight. I'm really new so I'm still learning. I used CPOP method b/c it was cool in the house and I wanted to be certain it gelled. I think that's the reason for the weird tops and sides (alien brains, maybe). Also it moved slower than I anticipated so the addition of color was a spur of the moment decision and I didn't get the TD mixed well before adding it, so I have powder spots. Live and learn! Anyway, I'm otherwise pleased with my amateur creation.
> View attachment 48644
> View attachment 48645
> View attachment 48646
> View attachment 48647


What is the cpop method?


----------



## TashaBird

Screen shot ads for soap inspiration.


----------



## tommysgirl

chayah said:


> What is the cpop method?


It's Cold Process/Oven Process method. Once I poured my soap into the mold, I put it in my oven at the lowest setting (I have read 170 degrees Fahrenheit is optimal, but mine only goes as low as 180) and leave it for an hour. Then I turned the oven off and left the soap in, in the ambient heat over night. This was my fist try at this method and I believe it got too hot. Of course I opened the door a few times to look at it, letting some heat escape, but I still have a lot to learn and a lot of  experimenting to do. It was interesting to try and also ensured that the soap went thru gel, which is what I wanted for this batch.


----------



## AliOop

tommysgirl said:


> It's Cold Process/Oven Process method. Once I poured my soap into the mold, I put it in my oven at the lowest setting (I have read 170 degrees Fahrenheit is optimal, but mine only goes as low as 180) and leave it for an hour. Then I turned the oven off and left the soap in, in the ambient heat over night. This was my fist try at this method and I believe it got too hot. Of course I opened the door a few times to look at it, letting some heat escape, but I still have a lot to learn and a lot of  experimenting to do. It was interesting to try and also ensured that the soap went thru gel, which is what I wanted for this batch.


Most people I know who CPOP turn the oven off as soon as they put the soap in. Some leave the oven light on for an additional small heat source, or to remind them that soap is in the oven so they don’t start preheating it for something else. 

Either way, the residual heat is more than enough to gel the soap.


----------



## tommysgirl

AliOop said:


> Most people I know who CPOP turn the oven off as soon as they put the soap in. Some leave the oven light on for an additional small heat source, or to remind them that soap is in the oven so they don’t start preheating it for something else.
> 
> Either way, the residual heat is more than enough to gel the soap.


Thanks AliOop! That could be an explanation for why it overheated and I got the weird top and sides. I don't remember reading to turn the oven off, but that doesn't mean that I didn't and forgot  I will definitely try it this way next time. And now that I think about it, this makes a lot more sense. I do remember reading one person saying that they do CPOP at night when all the food cooking is done so that they don't accidentally try to preheat for something else while soap is in the oven, lol.


----------



## AliOop

tommysgirl said:


> Thanks AliOop! That could be an explanation for why it overheated and I got the weird top and sides. I don't remember reading to turn the oven off, but that doesn't mean that I didn't and forgot  I will definitely try it this way next time. And now that I think about it, this makes a lot more sense. I do remember reading one person saying that they do CPOP at night when all the food cooking is done so that they don't accidentally try to preheat for something else while soap is in the oven, lol.


I have only tried CPOPing a couple of times, and it wasn't for me. Colors morphed (not in a good way), and I also got weird texture on all the outside edges. I also would be one of those who would stumble out to the kitchen and start making something without remembering there was soap in the oven. It's good to know our limits.


----------



## tommysgirl

AliOop said:


> I have only tried CPOPing a couple of times, and it wasn't for me. Colors morphed (not in a good way), and I also got weird texture on all the outside edges. I also would be one of those who would stumble out to the kitchen and start making something without remembering there was soap in the oven. It's good to know our limits.


I agree! This very well may turn out to be a limit for me, as I tend to be a little forgetful myself! I can absolutely see myself absentmindedly trying to get double duty out of the oven as well, lol!


----------



## GemstonePony

tommysgirl said:


> I agree! This very well may turn out to be a limit for me, as I tend to be a little forgetful myself! I can absolutely see myself absentmindedly trying to get double duty out of the oven as well, lol!


I put a sticky note/tape over the buttons and controls for the oven saying there is soap in it, that way nobody else randomly preheats it for a pizza. I also start a timer, both so I know how long the soap has been in there and so I remember to periodically check the soap to make sure it's not overheating.
I only leave it in there for a few hours, then I take it out and wrap it in a towel so it doesn't cool off too quickly.


----------



## tommysgirl

GemstonePony said:


> I put a sticky note/tape over the buttons and controls for the oven saying there is soap in it, that way nobody else randomly preheats it for a pizza. I also start a timer, both so I know how long the soap has been in there and so I remember to periodically check the soap to make sure it's not overheating.
> I only leave it in there for a few hours, then I take it out and wrap it in a towel so it doesn't cool off too quickly.


Good advice GemstonePony, thank you! I can see the whole pizza scenario happening in my house as well. I often hear my teenager in the kitchen cooking up something late at night


----------



## amd

I made lye water. I need to start catching up on some restocking, as well as doing some test batches with a few tweaked recipes.


----------



## AliOop

Used a Costco snack carton to create a wider loaf mold so I can take another crack at this month's Challenge Soap.

Unmolded the one that I poured in my TS mold yesterday (pic below). It definitely doesn't have enough of the third color, nor any S-curve. But it smells good, and I do like the colors. @cmzaha you can see I'm still using my leprechaun mold for leftover batter.


----------



## Paulainsc

L


goat soap rulz! said:


> My second autumn soap! Both of them have autumn equinox scent, which smells sooo goood!!
> View attachment 48652
> 
> I wish my yellow was more pigmented so it would be more contrasting to the orange, but I’m very happy with it!!


Lovely, and I think I love the socks too, but they’re a bit blurry, lol


----------



## AliOop

Poured my second try at this month's challenge, and... it's better. I used a similar color palette, and the new wider box mold was much more suited to the technique. However, my tried and true very fluid high-lard recipe thickened very fast tonight. What the heck? I had to thin it down with some OO to make it fluid enough to pour well. Then I tried to move the mold while everything was still too fluid, and botched up one of the ends due to slopping it up the side. Oy vey.

At least some of the middle is still acceptable, with a definite S curve going on. I think this will be my last attempt at this technique. Let's just say that my appreciation for the results in the sample videos has grown immensely!


----------



## sarahmarah

Ordered some (hopefully) lighter oils to use when color accuracies matter. Ordered some new micas and my amazing new square soap mold came in from Workshop Heritage and it’s a beauty.
I drew out a picture to make some soap scrapers for sculpted layers. I tried to keep it relatively simple but I have to troubleshoot how to actually achieve what I’m going for. I have a habit of trying to tackle things at an intermediate level when I’m not familiar with it. Oh well. We’ll see how it shakes out.


----------



## Jillyb

Ordered my summer body butter supplies then tried out my new Tall & Skinny mold I made over the weekend. With a HP green indego ombre. Very happy with the mold, soaps not my best but ok.


----------



## Jersey Girl

Jillyb said:


> Ordered my summer body butter supplies then tried out my new Tall & Skinny mold I made over the weekend. With a HP green indego ombre. Very happy with the mold, soaps not my best but ok.


I think the soap looks great!


----------



## goat soap rulz!

Paulainsc said:


> I think I love the socks too, but they’re a bit blurry, lol


If you like dogs wit sombreos, i think you would love the socks!


----------



## goat soap rulz!

Jillyb said:


> Ordered my summer body butter supplies then tried out my new Tall & Skinny mold I made over the weekend. With a HP green indego ombre. Very happy with the mold, soaps not my best but ok.


I think they are very beautiful! They seem like a spa! Very relaxing!What is the scent?


----------



## AliOop

Cut both of my challenge soap loaves. Amazingly enough, the first one actually looks better. I split the loaf horizontally and found some nice S curves, plus the colors are much brighter because that loaf gelled. It was in a Nurture TS wood mold with that thick silicone liner. 

The second loaf, even though it showed some prominent S curves on top, turned out very pastel-ish and not striking at all. This was the one in the homemade cardboard box mold, and it probably didn't gel because I didn't think to wrap it for about two hours after the pour. 

Both of them are super ashy. I'm going to wait a week to clean them up and then figure out which one to enter. Unless I decide to make another one.


----------



## Jillyb

goat soap rulz! said:


> I think they are very beautiful! They seem like a spa! Very relaxing!What is the scent?


My market is Less scent  so just a touch of Tea Tree


----------



## GemstonePony

So yesterday, I tried a bar from my first batch as a shower bar, and also my newest face soap recipe. I've heard that actual soap doesn't leave you feeling squeaky clean, so I was a little freaked out that mine did. Particularly since if a body wash does that to me, I'll have itchy, dry skin for the next day or more. But my soap didn't do that to me. And my face didn't breakout or turn into an oil slick, so I'm super happy about that. 
To be fair, both these soaps are pretty young, so my judging them this early is a little harsh. 
That being said, my first soap was formulated as a hand soap, so today I've made a few tweaks for a shower bar recipe. I'm hoping to try it with the monthly challenge, if I get a chance.
Also, after combing through @DKing 's  Salt Bar thread, I have borrowed 3 recipes and created another 2 that I want to try, for a total of 5 salt soap batches. I also want to tweak my face soap recipe a smidge and put in only half the Kaolin as last time, and I have also formulated a recipe for the 50%SF Nonsense batch (idea from @SPowers thread).
That brings me to a total of 7 trial size soap batches designed, 1 half batch designed, and then I have an Autumn loaf designed as well. 
But I'm still moving and working full time, so planning is all I can do for now. Soon though. Very soon.


----------



## TashaBird

Soap making, the hobby where you prep to prep.


----------



## TashaBird

Also in the above preparing to prepare scene, I got new plastic containers. I’m silly excited about them!


----------



## sarahmarah

Trying to cut my soap scrapers with no exacto knife. Fun...
I swear anyone who has to carve this stuff out by hand as opposed to 3D printing it—should get a medal  I’ll give myself a nice pat on the back if I can pull this off. I did art and design and I haven’t used this particular skill set in quite a while....


----------



## TashaBird

sarahmarah said:


> Trying to cut my soap scrapers with no exacto knife. Fun...
> I swear anyone who has to carve this stuff out by hand as opposed to 3D printing it—should get a medal  I’ll give myself a nice pat on the back if I can pull this off. I did art and design and I haven’t used this particular skill set in quite a while....


I cut mine with a box cutter. It was brutal! I’m wondering if I can use my pyrography machine to cut them, if I wear a respirator.


----------



## Arimara

I just made a soap with Vermont Maple (BB, currently unavailable). It the notes I got from it OOB differed from how it smelled in the soap. my only mistake is that I used full water but I'm sure some of it evaporated during cooking.


----------



## chayah

AliOop said:


> Most people I know who CPOP turn the oven off as soon as they put the soap in. Some leave the oven light on for an additional small heat source, or to remind them that soap is in the oven so they don’t start preheating it for something else.
> 
> Either way, the residual heat is more than enough to gel the soap.


Okay thank you.  I am a bit of a greenhorn..


----------



## amd

Finished the first round of restocking soaps, which is about where I planned to be for 2020 - although I had planned to have all my soaps done by March 1 and it was June 1... ahem. It still left me with most of the summer free to not have to make soap and start restocking in Aug/Sept, so that part of the plan is working, I'll work on my follow through for 2021. Restocked two CM soaps (The Perfect Man and Cucumber Melon Splash), and two yogurt & honey soaps (Cranberry and Mango Menthol). I'm much happier with the Mango Menthol this go around. The last time I made it I erred too far on the side of caution with the menthol, and ran short of the mango FO. This time I think I hit the right amount of menthol (no tingle but smells of light mint). I might be a fan of this combo now!


----------



## luluzapcat

.


sarahmarah said:


> Trying to cut my soap scrapers with no exacto knife. Fun...
> I swear anyone who has to carve this stuff out by hand as opposed to 3D printing it—should get a medal  I’ll give myself a nice pat on the back if I can pull this off. I did art and design and I haven’t used this particular skill set in quite a while....



I did 2 soap scrapers with an x-acto knife...and bought a 3d printer.


----------



## Zing

Misschief said:


> The one on the right is Lemon Poppyseed, scented with lemon and sweet orange EO and Yuzu FO. I'll be making Goat Milk & Lavender soap in a little while as well as getting ready to make a winter soap.
> 
> View attachment 48659


 I want to eat the lemon poppyseed!


----------



## tommysgirl

sarahmarah said:


> I have a habit of trying to tackle things at an intermediate level when I’m not familiar with it.


I have this same habit! Looking at pics and tutorials of so many awesome projects makes me want to jump in with both feet and work on the advanced level on day #1. I keep telling myself to slow it down and keep it simple to start. Then when I have a few recipes or techniques down pat I can step it up. Never seems to work out like that for me, lol! Problem is I let myself get discouraged when things don't work as planned.


----------



## TashaBird

I find a good assembly line very comforting and calming. Yesterday I treated myself to some new plastic containers. Today I prepped basic recipe for 4 batches. And prepped colorants, tools, and EO for a fun pull through tomorrow. The whole production kind of kept me sane. Many of my friends have had mandatory evacuations. Some of my favorite wilderness is burning. The air is bad and there’s soot on everything. It’s a super bummer. 
but I’m excited for my next run of soaping!


----------



## AlexanderMakesSoap

Joined this forum! That count? 

Also tested my five week cured 90% coconut oil 10% Shea (15% sf) bar for the first time. It was nice!


----------



## Dawni

Dawni said:


> Two soaps in a week.. Hurrah! Lol
> 
> I was gifted this mold and omg it was a mess molding it! The sides opened up and I think I burned my pinkie finger... Next time I'll be smart and clip both sides from top to bottom.
> View attachment 48660
> 
> Yeah, I don't know how to smooth the tops of round soap molds lol.
> 
> Its a plain soap, a tweak of this one.. Let's see how it goes.


Cut the soap! Yesterday actually, not today lol




First time to use my new cutter too! First time to also use wire, not a blade... And first time my soap all came out the same thickness lol




I love it! They engraved my business name for free too, and that's my handwriting!


----------



## TheDebby

I bought my new stick blender!
The one I've chosen is the: Tefal HB6598 Quickchef. 

The measure/blending cup that came with it is made from PP. So I think it must be the kind of plastic that is safe to make soap in! (Didn't knew that until I opened it just now)


----------



## AliOop

Love your soap and your business name, @Dawni!


----------



## Dawni

AliOop said:


> Love your soap and your business name, @Dawni!


Thank you!! I mentioned it here and got good response so I went with it


----------



## Arimara

My HP is wet. I cut it and the inside was all wet too. This is definitely one of those 3+month cure soaps. It also smells like chocolate cigarettes before you smoke them.


----------



## Catscankim

Dawni said:


> Cut the soap! Yesterday actually, not today lol
> View attachment 48729
> 
> First time to use my new cutter too! First time to also use wire, not a blade... And first time my soap all came out the same thickness lol
> View attachment 48730
> 
> I love it! They engraved my business name for free too, and that's my handwriting!


I love the cutter. Where did you get it?


----------



## Dawni

Catscankim said:


> I love the cutter. Where did you get it?


Locally! Check @magayonorganics on Instagram if you're interested though hehe. I'm in the Philippines


----------



## Catscankim

Dawni said:


> Locally! Check @magayonorganics on Instagram if you're interested though hehe. I'm in the Philippines


Oh...its super nice though.


----------



## MarinaB

Lavender
Chocolate from St Lucia
Vanilla from Madagascar. I was on Madagascar 4 years ago. Only 4 vanilla sticks left. Just cut each in half.  ONLY 8 real Madagascar vanilla bars could make.


----------



## MarinaB

Dawni said:


> Cut the soap! Yesterday actually, not today lol
> View attachment 48729
> 
> First time to use my new cutter too! First time to also use wire, not a blade... And first time my soap all came out the same thickness lol
> View attachment 48730
> 
> I love it! They engraved my business name for free too, and that's my handwriting!


How big are your bars?  How many oz?  Maybe one day I get one like this!  I do not make a lot of soap. Still cutting with a blade.


----------



## Megan

Made some rose soaps yesterday and cut this morning. Was very happy to not get a heat tunnel as about 5 min after molding it started to rise out of the mold. After violently hitting on the ground and shoving it in the fridge, it ended up okay. Trying out a new recipe...and a new mold size. Problem is, with a tall and skinny bar I can't decide whether to cut at 1" or 1.25". The 1.25" looks huge to me!


----------



## tommysgirl

@Dawni your soaps look great!! Congrats on the new cutter, it looks awesome 



Arimara said:


> My HP is wet. I cut it and the inside was all wet too. This is definitely one of those 3+month cure soaps. It also smells like chocolate cigarettes before you smoke them.
> 
> View attachment 48750


Love the color in these soaps! Do you mind if I ask what you used to get your fragrance? I love anything that smells like chocolate


----------



## MarinaB

Cinnamon aroma. Cinnamon sticks are from Indonesia, Nepal and Israel.  I already do not know which ones are from.


----------



## Arimara

tommysgirl said:


> Love the color in these soaps! Do you mind if I ask what you used to get your fragrance? I love anything that smells like chocolate


I just used the FO (BB's Vermont Maple) straight. You'd practically have to find someone who has it though. I don't think they sell it anymore.









						Introducing the Autumn Frost Fragrance Collection! - Soap Queen
					

The new Autumn Frost Fragrance Collection includes four fragrance oils for bath and beauty products. They aren't your typical fall scents; learn more here!




					www.soapqueen.com


----------



## Finnegan

MarinaB said:


> Lavender
> Chocolate from St Lucia
> Vanilla from Madagascar. I was on Madagascar 4 years ago. Only 4 vanilla sticks left. Just cut each in half.  ONLY 8 real Madagascar vanilla bars could make.


Beautiful soap! I love the sprig of lavender on your purple soap!


----------



## TashaBird

Omgoodness I can’t wait to cut it!!! 
Waiting is so hard! Ready for the SOAPrise!!!


----------



## sarahmarah

I’m almost done making my soap scrapers—I had to break down and buy an exacto knife. Then finding sturdy board to cut was a feat lol. I’m getting there!  I don’t even know if it’s all lined up right. I should be done by this evening and if I get motivated enough I might attempt a batch when my girls are in bed.


----------



## AliOop

Just received and unpacked my pull-through tools today. Whee! Now I have to decide between making another soap for the SMF challenge, or making a round soap so I can try out the new tools - or going for both, knowing that most of the soap will end up being donated to the shelter because I have a LOT of soap curing right now.


----------



## tommysgirl

Arimara said:


> I just used the FO (BB's Vermont Maple) straight. You'd practically have to find someone who has it though. I don't think they sell it anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing the Autumn Frost Fragrance Collection! - Soap Queen
> 
> 
> The new Autumn Frost Fragrance Collection includes four fragrance oils for bath and beauty products. They aren't your typical fall scents; learn more here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.soapqueen.com


Aw man! It figures. Thanks anyway, if I can't find anyone who has any they don't want I may be able to find something comparable.


----------



## LilianNoir

<peeks in> I'm doing inventory and fragrance oil spreadsheet stuff. Does that count? Hoping to get to some  fragrance development but it's uh <looks> already 930 so who knows.
Life has been crazy lately so I've not been able to make soap for a few weeks, but I've missed you all here!


----------



## Misschief

LilianNoir said:


> <peeks in> I'm doing inventory and fragrance oil spreadsheet stuff. Does that count? Hoping to get to some  fragrance development but it's uh <looks> already 930 so who knows.
> Life has been crazy lately so I've not been able to make soap for a few weeks, but I've missed you all here!


My husband has been after me to do the same. It's not something I want to do after coming home from a full day at work.


----------



## LilianNoir

Misschief said:


> My husband has been after me to do the same. It's not something I want to do after coming home from a full day at work.


Right??
Granted my work day consists of sitting at my computer for 8 hours, but it's mentally exhausting, and while I love soap making it is it's own form of mental work and exhaustion.
So I have to soap on the weekends, and we've had a sick cat with a very uncertain diagnosis and future ( and who has an appt w/ a specialist next to get a CT scan because I'm THAT person) for the past month on top of other concerns, which leads to an exhausted and depressed person who has no energy for soap. But I'm rallying myself to make a batch tomorrow for the soap challenge club. It won't be quite what I originally envisioned, but at least it'll be something, and I can practice some techniques. 
So I'm planning out tomorrow's batch which is, I suppose, the other soapy thing I'm doing today.


----------



## TashaBird

Can ylang ylang EO accelerate batter? It was mild, but everything else was the same, and I had to hustle to get my design done.


----------



## LilianNoir

TashaBird said:


> Can ylang ylang EO accelerate batter? It was mild, but everything else was the same, and I had to hustle to get my design done.


From what I've heard it can. I've not yet soaped with it though.


----------



## TashaBird

LilianNoir said:


> From what I've heard it can. I've not yet soaped with it though.


It wasn’t horrible, but it was there.


----------



## Misschief

My understanding is that some florals can accelerate trace.


----------



## Arimara

I'm planning on trying an 100% water-as-liquid LS without olive oil. I need to use my castor oil up and I need to get some butters as well. I'm also wondering if I should compare instant coffee to brewed in soap.


----------



## AliOop

TashaBird said:


> Can ylang ylang EO accelerate batter? It was mild, but everything else was the same, and I had to hustle to get my design done.


Definitely. Florals are known for accelerating trace. Not all of them, but most.


----------



## supersoakersoaper

Today I made some soaps first photo small batch. One of the molds i put in the oven for cpop. To try out for the first time.
second and third photo is the big batch i made. And did put it in the oven too for extra gelling. In both soaps i used chlorella for the green colour. Btw i was on a train with soapmaking i am very exhausted now


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken

Made my challenge entry, as well as this batch--BB Blueberry Thyme. The orange is actually yellow that morphed. It's changing back already.


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Made my daughter’s favorite soap today nothing special but she like oatmeal and clay in it.  I did change the fragrance I used a mix of Sweet Orange, vanilla, Lavender.  Will see what she thinks!?


----------



## AlexanderMakesSoap

The_Emerald_Chicken said:


> Made my challenge entry, as well as this batch--BB Blueberry Thyme. The orange is actually yellow that morphed. It's changing back already.



Purty patterns!

I just made a batch of 71% almond oil soap with some red French clay, aloe, and lemon essential oil mix. It's OP right now. I made a similar soap about 5 weeks ago (without the clay, aloe and different EOs) that I tried recently and was impressed with how it turned out, so I'm giving it another go.


----------



## Misschief

I made a confetti soap today, just put it to bed.


----------



## AliOop

Try #3 for the August SMF Challenge is wrapped in towels and sleeping till tomorrow. Although the colors aren't as fun, the pattern turned out best on this one.


----------



## MCKim

msunnerstood said:


> Just got my holo enviro glitter and silicon pig molds in the mail. That means I need to make soap right?


I’m pretty sure that’s what that means!!  Have fun and post the results!!!


----------



## MCKim

TashaBird said:


> Loving my pull through plates! Getting MUCH better at the whole messy complicated process. This time I put the soap in the freezer before unmolding, also smeared Vaseline inside, it slide out with none of the schmearing that I got on yesterdays mold. I did get some TD spots because I scrambled, panicked, and tried to whiten up after using 10x orange EO. Anyway, here they are.



Those are seriously beautiful!!  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## MCKim

AliOop said:


> I used my welded soap (the non-entry in the July challenge), and it has great lather and a silky feel. Amazingly, the washing process completely smoothed out all the ugly seams that never melded together in the oven-welding process. Now the soap looks really nice! Had I known to do this, I would have entered my welded soap for sure.
> 
> I also heard from my sister-in-law that she and her husband love my unscented gm-lard-oatmeal soaps. She has tons of chemical sensitivities, so I had gifted her a bar when we were visiting them for my FIL's memorial back in June. They don't have tons of money and were asking my husband how expensive my soaps were. He just laughed and said, "Are you kidding? She has SO.MUCH.SOAP.  I'll put some in the mail to you straight away."
> 
> I see this as a win-win. They get soap, and I get more room on my curing rack.



That is amazing!!  I love hearing stories like that!!


----------



## MCKim

GemstonePony said:


> So yesterday, I tried a bar from my first batch as a shower bar, and also my newest face soap recipe. I've heard that actual soap doesn't leave you feeling squeaky clean, so I was a little freaked out that mine did. Particularly since if a body wash does that to me, I'll have itchy, dry skin for the next day or more. But my soap didn't do that to me. And my face didn't breakout or turn into an oil slick, so I'm super happy about that.
> To be fair, both these soaps are pretty young, so my judging them this early is a little harsh.
> That being said, my first soap was formulated as a hand soap, so today I've made a few tweaks for a shower bar recipe. I'm hoping to try it with the monthly challenge, if I get a chance.
> Also, after combing through @DKing 's  Salt Bar thread, I have borrowed 3 recipes and created another 2 that I want to try, for a total of 5 salt soap batches. I also want to tweak my face soap recipe a smidge and put in only half the Kaolin as last time, and I have also formulated a recipe for the 50%SF Nonsense batch (idea from @SPowers thread).
> That brings me to a total of 7 trial size soap batches designed, 1 half batch designed, and then I have an Autumn loaf designed as well.
> But I'm still moving and working full time, so planning is all I can do for now. Soon though. Very soon.



Very cool!  Thank you for the reminder about the harshness of fresh soap!  I’ve been so eager to use mine that I’ve forgotten about that and have been so-so on the results!!


----------



## TashaBird

Dang it! My moon shaped column mold wasn’t closed.


----------



## TashaBird

I’m getting pretty stoked on my pull through technique! The prep, pour, clean up, all of it! I’m even happy with the “left over” batter individual molds I e been able to pull off! I’m not wasting any!!


----------



## MCKim

The_Emerald_Chicken said:


> Made my challenge entry, as well as this batch--BB Blueberry Thyme. The orange is actually yellow that morphed. It's changing back already.



That is beautiful!  I love the colors!  Please post a picture of it when you cut it!


----------



## TashaBird

@msunnerstood where do you get your enviro holo glitter? I’d like to try a different one than I’m using.


----------



## runnerchicki

I made a tiny batch (1 lb) of salt soap today. I used pink kaolin clay to color it - first time ever using clay in soap. I also went through my fragrances today. I blended a few fragrances together to consolidate some near empty bottles and to try to improve some scents that needed some help.  I hope to make some more salt bars next weekend and try out some of these "new" scents.


----------



## blucrsr

I finally bought a new stick blender.  I found an Amazon branded one that had a flat top.  My previous one was rounded and I could never get the bubble out of there.  Just cut the first soap I made with it and it looks SO SMOOTH.  I went from bars covered in hundreds of air bubbles to maybe 1 or 2 showing.  Very happy with this purchase!


----------



## blucrsr

I think this picture tells the story.  These are the last 4 soaps I poured.  I'm hoping the resolution makes it clear which one is done with the new stick blender.


----------



## luluzapcat

I just tried my ~even split coconut, olive, shea (+ 5% castor) oil soap for the first time. It's only been 4 weeks, but I couldn't wait, so I cut a bar in half for a tester. Nice and hard, decent lather, but I'll withhold judgement for a few more weeks.

The exciting thing is that I added *powdered pomelo peel* (dried in gas oven that's always warm from the pilot light; powdered in a spice grinder) to part of the batter. And I can smell a little grapefruit-y scent from the lathered soap! I'll definitely experiment with this more.


----------



## AlexanderMakesSoap

blucrsr said:


> I think this picture tells the story.  These are the last 4 soaps I poured.  I'm hoping the resolution makes it clear which one is done with the new stick blender.
> View attachment 48817



I've used 3 different stick blenders so far, and one of them actually sucked air down through the stick (their was a seam in it) - constantly adding air bubbles. Super annoying! I haven't had an issue with the little bit of air that gets trapped in the other two blenders I use and I may just drill some escape holes in them to eliminate that.


----------



## SoapSisters

luluzapcat said:


> I just tried my ~even split coconut, olive, shea (+ 5% castor) oil soap for the first time. It's only been 4 weeks, but I couldn't wait, so I cut a bar in half for a tester. Nice and hard, decent lather, but I'll withhold judgement for a few more weeks.
> 
> The exciting thing is that I added *powdered pomelo peel* (dried in gas oven that's always warm from the pilot light; powdered in a spice grinder) to part of the batter. And I can smell a little grapefruit-y scent from the lathered soap! I'll definitely experiment with this more.


What a great idea! I love pomelo! How long did you have to leave it in the oven? How did you know when it was ready to grind?


----------



## msunnerstood

TashaBird said:


> @msunnerstood where do you get your enviro holo glitter? I’d like to try a different one than I’m using.


Nurture Soap


----------



## KarenD

I’ve unmoulded some soaps I made yesterday. I’m just a beginner using tried and tested recipes. I was very pleased at how these turned out. Plain and simple, pretty.


----------



## SPowers

I've been at my daughter's for 4 days but I was too tired to soap today.  Instead I cleaned up a couple of loaves done before I left and rearranged fragrance oils.  I tweaked my 'go to' recipe for the Cranberry which is scented with Cranberry from Candora and smells amazing.  The second is my failed attempt at the cosmic wave design... it is scented with Peppermint Bark from Candora and if I was blindfolded, I would eat it - it smells just like the real thing!


----------



## cmzaha

AliOop said:


> Used a Costco snack carton to create a wider loaf mold so I can take another crack at this month's Challenge Soap.
> 
> Unmolded the one that I poured in my TS mold yesterday (pic below). It definitely doesn't have enough of the third color, nor any S-curve. But it smells good, and I do like the colors. @cmzaha you can see I'm still using my leprechaun mold for leftover batter.
> 
> View attachment 48682


I really like the colors, and I love the little Leprechaun molds.


----------



## LilianNoir

Welp. Cut yesterday's batch. It's... not quite the effect I was going for but it was also the first time attempting layers. I'm willing to give myself some slack there.
I am a bit perplexed by the texture. The ends have a bit of "alien brain" texture on the inside, for part of it but not all.

I suspect this is because I used an accelerating rose FO for the middle two layers(pink and purple, should have used it in the black too honestly) to get them thick enough to layer, but didn't use it in the top. I DID also put it on a heating pad for an hour to encourage uniform gelling.

What do you guys think?
You can see the texture on the bar to the right, but not the other two bars. I was also surprised to find that it was still warm this afternoon, after 16 hours, and put it in the freezer for a bit(probably a mistake)


----------



## LilianNoir

SPowers said:


> I've been at my daughter's for 4 days but I was too tired to soap today.  Instead I cleaned up a couple of loaves done before I left and rearranged fragrance oils.  I tweaked my 'go to' recipe for the Cranberry which is scented with Cranberry from Candora and smells amazing.  The second is my failed attempt at the cosmic wave design... it is scented with Peppermint Bark from Candora and if I was blindfolded, I would eat it - it smells just like the real thing!


These are beautiful. 
Everyone makes such lovely soap.


----------



## SPowers

LilianNoir said:


> These are beautiful.
> Everyone makes such lovely soap.



Thanks so much!  I particularly love the cranberry - the scent is awesome.


----------



## msunnerstood

Im making rosemary mint shampoo. Ive been playing with different recipes and ingredients for months. Hoping this is the final tweek


----------



## TashaBird

I’m on a pull through bender!!! Cutting them is quite the rush! Waiting to cut this one until it defrosts is SO hard! Did some “natural” colorants. Clays, indigo, charcoal.


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken

The_Emerald_Chicken said:


> Made my challenge entry, as well as this batch--BB Blueberry Thyme. The orange is actually yellow that morphed. It's changing back already.


Here's the cut of Blueberry Thyme from yesterday.


----------



## Zing

People, people, people!  Today was a soapy day but not the one I planned!  After watching the zig zag cosmic wave videos 100 times, I felt confident to do it!  But then encountered so many challenges.  We have a relative that moved in and is quarantining for 14 days in the basement where my soap shop is, so I had to haul up everything to the kitchen (also nervous to use our beautiful new kitchen, plastered everything with newspaper), so nothing was 'in its spot.'  Mrs. Zing wanted to soap for her 2nd time so was tutoring her at the same time I was trying to soap.  Her trace went to thick like KABOOM (I think it was the shea butter) so I had to regroup her design from an in-the-pot swirl to a plop/spoon swirl.  I also based my volume measurements for _two_ soaps on my _only_ 10" loaf so had to scramble for different molds.  We were using the same lye/water container and I poured too much into my oils (please don't read my panic-stricken post in another thread, I sound like a crazy man!).  

And then I was sooo pleased with my slow stirring and conservative stick-blending in awe that my batter looked like all the YouTube videos.  Then just one more 3-second burst....  It went to thin trace.  Then even thicker with more stirring of the scents and colorants.  So "zig zag" turned into a hanger swirl.  Must. Master. Emulsion.

Oh well, I will still have soap and it smells great (anise/peppermint) and the colors look great.  I'll be under the gun to enter the challenge tho'!


----------



## tommysgirl

SPowers said:


> I've been at my daughter's for 4 days but I was too tired to soap today.  Instead I cleaned up a couple of loaves done before I left and rearranged fragrance oils.  I tweaked my 'go to' recipe for the Cranberry which is scented with Cranberry from Candora and smells amazing.  The second is my failed attempt at the cosmic wave design... it is scented with Peppermint Bark from Candora and if I was blindfolded, I would eat it - it smells just like the real thing!


They are both gorgeous! I really love the cranberry one, though  Nice work!


----------



## msunnerstood

Zing said:


> People, people, people!  Today was a soapy day but not the one I planned!  After watching the zig zag cosmic wave videos 100 times, I felt confident to do it!  But then encountered so many challenges.  We have a relative that moved in and is quarantining for 14 days in the basement where my soap shop is, so I had to haul up everything to the kitchen (also nervous to use our beautiful new kitchen, plastered everything with newspaper), so nothing was 'in its spot.'  Mrs. Zing wanted to soap for her 2nd time so was tutoring her at the same time I was trying to soap.  Her trace went to thick like KABOOM (I think it was the shea butter) so I had to regroup her design from an in-the-pot swirl to a plop/spoon swirl.  I also based my volume measurements for _two_ soaps on my _only_ 10" loaf so had to scramble for different molds.  We were using the same lye/water container and I poured too much into my oils (please don't read my panic-stricken post in another thread, I sound like a crazy man!).
> 
> And then I was sooo pleased with my slow stirring and conservative stick-blending in awe that my batter looked like all the YouTube videos.  Then just one more 3-second burst....  It went to thin trace.  Then even thicker with more stirring of the scents and colorants.  So "zig zag" turned into a hanger swirl.  Must. Master. Emulsion.
> 
> Oh well, I will still have soap and it smells great (anise/peppermint) and the colors look great.  I'll be under the gun to enter the challenge tho'!



Soap makes us all crazy at some point.
I have made 3 attempts at the challenge using HP and failed lol. Not sure ill try again, but maybe


----------



## Andy7891

Stopped by the butcher and asked if they had any extra fat, “pork or beef”, I said. Wasn’t expecting a bag of beef fat but that’s what I got! Things moved quicker than I expected but I’ll give tallow soap a shot! I’ve used tallow from essential depot before but overall I’m new to animal fats. I’m thinking CO, canola oil, and tallow.


----------



## LilianNoir

msunnerstood said:


> Soap makes us all crazy at some point.
> I have made 3 attempts at the challenge using HP and failed lol. Not sure ill try again, but maybe


I think every batch I have made has made me crazy in some way or another.
So far, only one batch has turned out exactly the way I thought/wanted. XD
Granted I've only made like 10 CP batches, but yeah. 
Crazy.


----------



## luluzapcat

SoapSisters said:


> What a great idea! I love pomelo! How long did you have to leave it in the oven? How did you know when it was ready to grind?



I probably left it at least 24 hours; maybe more, and ground it when it felt really dry. I might have left it in some AFTER grinding too. I just aimed to get all the moisture out so I could store and use it as a powder. I'm sorry I don't remember better; I'll keep track next time!


----------



## MarinaB

Vanilla soap


----------



## AliOop

Zing said:


> And then I was sooo pleased with my slow stirring and conservative stick-blending in awe that my batter looked like all the YouTube videos.  Then just one more 3-second burst....  It went to thin trace.  Then even thicker with more stirring of the scents and colorants.  So "zig zag" turned into a hanger swirl.  Must. Master. Emulsion.


I always thought I had to get to emulsion before splitting my batch for coloring. However, I saw a good YT soaper (can't remember who) say that it's ok to split your batch before your emulsion is stable. The idea was that it is evenly mixed at that point, and the mixing that you do with the colorants will bring it to stable emulsion. I tried that this time, and it worked! My colorants were charcoal and TD, both of which thicken the batter quickly, so I figured this was the batch to try it. If you get to do another challenge batch, I'd encourage you to try it, too!

Planed and beveled my non-entry SMF August Challenge soaps. Same recipe, same colorants, just different molds. Can you guess which one gelled?   I'll give you a hint: the ones on the right are way more muted than they look in the pic. No pop, just muted muddiness.


----------



## SoapSisters

luluzapcat said:


> I probably left it at least 24 hours; maybe more, and ground it when it felt really dry. I might have left it in some AFTER grinding too. I just aimed to get all the moisture out so I could store and use it as a powder. I'm sorry I don't remember better; I'll keep track next time!


Thanks! I appreciate this information!


----------



## tommysgirl

I tried my hand at CP soap frosting, on little soap cupcakes, today. I followed the advice in The Total Guide to Soap Frosting on Nurture Soap's site. I used the same recipe (one of my own) for the cupcakes and the frosting in two batches as suggested in the article. I made the best color combo I could with what I have on hand, and popped on some little MP soaps I had. Not beautiful but I think they are ok for a first try. I never was any good at piping! I sprinkled a little Cocoa Powder on top and a touch of Nurture's Silver Holo glitter mixed in. Once I covered my cupcakes, I piped the remainder frosting in an empty spot in the mold. The yellow color made me think of pineapple sherbet, so I topped with a little pineapple







AliOop said:


> Planed and beveled my non-entry SMF August Challenge soaps. Same recipe, same colorants, just different molds. Can you guess which one gelled?   I'll give you a hint: the ones on the right are way more muted than they look in the pic. No pop, just muted muddiness.
> View attachment 48865


These look really nice @AliOop. It's amazing how gell can change the colors so much. They look like completely different color palettes to me from the pics. I really like both of them. I do see some nice zigzags and curves in there too!


----------



## goat soap rulz!

Today I did a really small batch and piped some fliers for an upcoming soap and with the extra I made this beautiful soap cupcake! I’m definitely making more of them!! Too bad the batter isn’t scented!


----------



## tommysgirl

goat soap rulz! said:


> View attachment 48892
> View attachment 48893
> Today I did a really small batch and piped some fliers for an upcoming soap and with the extra I made this beautiful soap cupcake! I’m definitely making more of them!! Too bad the batter isn’t scented!


Piping goals!! Those are gorgeous!


----------



## TashaBird

Continuing with my pull through mania. My process is getting more streamlined. I have enough time after I put my column away to super squeeze out all the leftover batter and make cute little odd soaps. And I’m getting good at cleaning out my pipettes. It’s not too hard, just takes a few minutes. And I’ve used these same pipettes for 5 batches now, and they’re still good. Working to reduce my waste and water usage. It’s quite the production!!!

More waiting. Having to wait is probably good or I wouldn’t do much else.


----------



## KimW

Getting ready to make some melt and pour soap base to exchange for some cucumbers.     So excited.


----------



## GemstonePony

Hey @TashaBird  do you remember where you got those oval molds?


----------



## amd

Planning my next production schedule. I have Thurs & Fri off work and the kids will be back to school, so I'm going to be working on a custom soap that uses a lot of piping and embeds on the soap face. [I'll post pics if I'm successful]

Then I'll be working on more sugar scrubs, and taking my first stab at making lotion. Er, well, my first stab in a long time, I used to make a lotion for myself but it was a weird recipe that didn't use preservatives and it was long before I learned better and started selling soap. So I dug in and did some research, found a reputable starter recipe, and I'm going to give it a go. I hope the peeps living in my house aren't annoyed by the daily lotion slathering they're about to get while I test and create. I'm sure my lotion dramas will be ongoing for the next 6 months.


----------



## uma Naik

AliOop said:


> I love that you are using ingredients at hand! But... Does the onion smell come through in the soap?  And what properties does the onion contribute to the bar? So curious!


Onions seems to be beneficial for sprouting new hair by opening up d follicles.


----------



## TashaBird

GemstonePony said:


> Hey @TashaBird  do you remember where you got those oval molds?


BB I think they call the shape “organic”. I love them! So sturdy and a pleasant feel to use.


----------



## GemstonePony

TashaBird said:


> BB I think they call the shape “organic”. I love them! So sturdy and a pleasant feel to use.


Thank you!


----------



## TashaBird

GemstonePony said:


> Hey @TashaBird  do you remember where you got those oval molds?


I bought them specifically for this soap. But, now I use them often for my “odds and ends”.


----------



## GemstonePony

TashaBird said:


> I bought them specifically for this soap. But, now I use them often for my “odds and ends”.


I've been looking for this mold ever since I saw that soap, and I'm 99% sure I've scrolled past these multiple times, thinking they were large oval molds with "Organic" embossed at the bottom.


----------



## Dawni

I made soap!
First time to double batch this one.. 45% butter soap.




Not sure what I did differently.. I've been making this soap for more than a year and this batch is the lightest so far.. Let's see inside tomorrow.


----------



## LilianNoir

Dawni said:


> I made soap!
> First time to double batch this one.. 45% butter soap.
> View attachment 48945
> 
> Not sure what I did differently.. I've been making this soap for more than a year and this batch is the lightest so far.. Let's see inside tomorrow.


I LOOOOOVE my high shea butter formula. 
What butters did you use?

@goat soap rulz!  and @tommysgirl  ya'll are making me ALMOST want to try soap piping. Almost. I HATE frosting piping. I hated it when I did gourmet cupcakes/cakes, and I hate it now. XD I used to use ganache in a lot of my cuppy recipes b/c it was so easy. 
I still have my old piping tips though so.... 



amd said:


> Planning my next production schedule. I have Thurs & Fri off work and the kids will be back to school, so I'm going to be working on a custom soap that uses a lot of piping and embeds on the soap face. [I'll post pics if I'm successful]
> 
> Then I'll be working on more sugar scrubs, and taking my first stab at making lotion. Er, well, my first stab in a long time, I used to make a lotion for myself but it was a weird recipe that didn't use preservatives and it was long before I learned better and started selling soap. So I dug in and did some research, found a reputable starter recipe, and I'm going to give it a go. I hope the peeps living in my house aren't annoyed by the daily lotion slathering they're about to get while I test and create. I'm sure my lotion dramas will be ongoing for the next 6 months.



@amd you on !

Me, I miiiight make a batch tonight. I've been having a lot of low energy evenings this week though, so we'll see. Hoping to make a marble soap. 
I tested the fragrance blend last night, and have some tweaks to make to it today. So even if i don't get to the soap I will hopefully be closer to the scent I want.


----------



## Dawni

LilianNoir said:


> I LOOOOOVE my high shea butter formula.
> What butters did you use?


Cocoa, Shea and Mango 
My customers love this too.. I hope they don't mind a shade change lol don't think it'll be as pink as it usually is lol


----------



## tommysgirl

LilianNoir said:


> @goat soap rulz!  and @tommysgirl  ya'll are making me ALMOST want to try soap piping. Almost. I HATE frosting piping. I hated it when I did gourmet cupcakes/cakes, and I hate it now. XD I used to use ganache in a lot of my cuppy recipes b/c it was so easy.
> I still have my old piping tips though so....


Lol! You are too funny! I honestly sTiNk at piping. I struuuuggle with the bag, get frosting (and now soap) ALL over everywhere! But..I love the little cupcake soaps  and the high top soaps with embeds and a cute little straw stuck in them, lol! So I had to give it a try. Probably not something I will do a lot, but I will definite do it again  The blog post that I mentioned was very helpful in terms of knowing when the soap batter was ready to pipe. Hardest part was waiting on it to set, lol! I honestly could have given it another 3 minutes or so and I think it would have built up nicer. But I did good to wait as long as I did, patience is not my strong suit, lol!


----------



## Jersey Girl

I cut two batches I made yesterday. I hadn’t made soap in 10 days *gasp*. Lol. I agreed to go tent camping last week for my husbands birthday so wasn’t able to do anything soapy. I told my husband if I was going to sleep in a tent for 4 nights, go fishing with him and all the prep that camping entails that we were going to stop at the candle and soap supply store that’s right on our route on our way home. .  I got a few new fragrance oils so had to try at least one in a batch right away!


----------



## gardengeek

Jersey Girl said:


> I cut two batches I made yesterday. I hadn’t made soap in 10 days *gasp*. Lol. I agreed to go tent camping last week for my husbands birthday so wasn’t able to do anything soapy. I told my husband if I was going to sleep in a tent for 4 nights, go fishing with him and all the prep that camping entails that we were going to stop at the candle and soap supply store that’s right on our route on our way home. .  I got a few new fragrance oils so had to try at least one in a batch right away!


@Jersey Girl you deserved it after that! Oh, and don't forget the worst part - all the work you have to do when you get home - cleaning and putting everything away. And the smell of campfire gets way up in your nose hairs so everything smells like smoke for a few days! I do LOVE to fish though, especially offshore.

OMG, your soaps are beautiful!!!


----------



## Dawni

Dawni said:


> I made soap!
> First time to double batch this one.. 45% butter soap.
> View attachment 48945
> 
> Not sure what I did differently.. I've been making this soap for more than a year and this batch is the lightest so far.. Let's see inside tomorrow.


So I figured out what I did differently lol. If you're interested, that's here.

Cut soap pics! Of some of them at least..





I really need to get my tops game up but I'm pleased with the inside swirls. I used a makeshift hanger swirl tool that's too flimsy so it moved some parts and not so much the others. First time for me mind you.. My tools of trade are chopsticks, spatulas and spoons lol


----------



## Jersey Girl

gardengeek said:


> @Jersey Girl you deserved it after that! Oh, and don't forget the worst part - all the work you have to do when you get home - cleaning and putting everything away. And the smell of campfire gets way up in your nose hairs so everything smells like smoke for a few days! I do LOVE to fish though, especially offshore.
> 
> OMG, your soaps are beautiful!!!


Exactly!  It’s a lot of work for sleeping on an air mattress that keeps losing air and tossing and turning all night in pain!  And the laundry when we got home!  Ugh!   Lol. I love being in the mountains of PA but I’m too old for tent camping anymore.


----------



## TashaBird

Recently I ran out of the baggies I line my squeeze bottles with for my pull through soap making. I tried some baggies around the house sand which and produce and they worked ok, but not ideal. I ordered some shrink wrap bags on line, 100 for $8, so cheap is good. They would have fit perfectly, BUT they have a small hole in the bottom of each bag. I assume to let the air out when shrink wrapping.  Fortunately the packages came with the AIRplus bags that work so well for me. If those run out again, I’ll probably try dog poop bags. I think they might work best.
In the mean time, does anyone shrink wrap their soaps after curing? Is that an ok thing to do? Now that I have these bags... 
Never been so happy to get excess packing material!!

Feeling kind of defeated. Been using %5 EO and only those reported to be lasting. Just checked on some soap a few weeks old and they hardly smell. I’m so bummed.


----------



## GemstonePony

TashaBird said:


> Feeling kind of defeated. Been using %5 EO and only those reported to be lasting. Just checked on some soap a few weeks old and they hardly smell. I’m so bummed.


Does that change if they get wet? I've noticed mine don't smell nearly as strong dry, but the fragrance becomes more noticeable when they're used.


----------



## TashaBird

GemstonePony said:


> Does that change if they get wet? I've noticed mine don't smell nearly as strong dry, but the fragrance becomes more noticeable when they're used.


These aren’t even two weeks old yet. Not finished curing. I have experienced that before though. Like the EO inside is still present but faded on the surface.



TashaBird said:


> These aren’t even two weeks old yet. Not finished curing. I have experienced that before though. Like the EO inside is still present but faded on the surface.


It’s kind of cold here today. And the garage is extra chilly. Maybe it’s my nose. I’ll try not to make any sweeping judgements about my future as a soap maker. I’ll check back on them later. 
making soap has become such a saving therapy during these crazy times!But the smell is real important to me.


----------



## Zing

Jersey Girl said:


> I cut two batches I made yesterday. I hadn’t made soap in 10 days *gasp*. Lol. I agreed to go tent camping last week for my husbands birthday so wasn’t able to do anything soapy. I told my husband if I was going to sleep in a tent for 4 nights, go fishing with him and all the prep that camping entails that we were going to stop at the candle and soap supply store that’s right on our route on our way home. .  I got a few new fragrance oils so had to try at least one in a batch right away!


The things we do for love....
Your soaps are stunning, thanks for sharing.


----------



## The_Phoenix

I cut this soap this morning. I used five different blues to get this particular blue. It’s definitely on the softer side. Will need to bump the sf% down to 2% from 5% to accommodate for the egg yolks. Swirled some td batter in with the blue, hoping for a marbles look, but it didn’t quite come out how I wanted. Want to make another batch with a few tweaks. Still, I’m digging the color combinations.


----------



## Jersey Girl

TashaBird said:


> Recently I ran out of the baggies I line my squeeze bottles with for my pull through soap making. I tried some baggies around the house sand which and produce and they worked ok, but not ideal. I ordered some shrink wrap bags on line, 100 for $8, so cheap is good. They would have fit perfectly, BUT they have a small hole in the bottom of each bag. I assume to let the air out when shrink wrapping.  Fortunately the packages came with the AIRplus bags that work so well for me. If those run out again, I’ll probably try dog poop bags. I think they might work best.
> In the mean time, does anyone shrink wrap their soaps after curing? Is that an ok thing to do? Now that I have these bags...
> Never been so happy to get excess packing material!!


Remember the old Platex nurser bags that were on a roll?  A while ago when I was on a search as you are for bags to go into the squeeze bottles I thought of them. They would be perfect for my smaller bottles but they don’t make them anymore. I searched online and nadda. They make some rigid insert now.  I wonder if those could be made to work though...hmmmm...I’ve been saving the air pack bags too. I get bummed when my orders don’t have them in it. Lol



The_Phoenix said:


> I cut this soap this morning. I used five different blues to get this particular blue. It’s definitely on the softer side. Will need to bump the sf% down to 2% from 5% to accommodate for the egg yolks. Swirled some td batter in with the blue, hoping for a marbles look, but it didn’t quite come out how I wanted. Want to make another batch with a few tweaks. Still, I’m digging the color combinations.


very cool looking design!


----------



## TashaBird

Jersey Girl said:


> Remember the old Platex nurser bags that were on a roll?  A while ago when I was on a search as you are for bags to go into the squeeze bottles I thought of them. They would be perfect for my smaller bottles but they don’t make them anymore. I searched online and nadda. They make some rigid insert now.  I wonder if those could be made to work though...hmmmm...I’ve been saving the air pack bags too. I get bummed when my orders don’t have them in it. Lol


I was more excited about the air bags than the packages contents!  
Currently I’ve got a little stash, and I do think dog poo bags would work well.


----------



## The_Phoenix

Jersey Girl said:


> very cool looking design!


Thank you! I needed a super fluid batter, which I pulled off almost too well. I usually make nice "mounds" of soap in alternating colors on top, but it never really hardened up enough and ran up and over the sides.


----------



## Jersey Girl

TashaBird said:


> I was more excited about the air bags than the packages contents!
> Currently I’ve got a little stash, and I do think dog poo bags would work well.


I agree about the dog bags.


----------



## Johncy

FlybyStardancer said:


> So I'm just wondering what stages everyone's at.  I'm a curious little cat, I am.
> 
> For myself, I'm waiting for my most recent batch of bar soap to firm up (trying to give it 24 hours before I even touch it, since the soapcalc numbers put it just shy of the 'ideal' hardness range). In addition I fiddled around with the liquid soap I made yesterday (a good chunk of it didn't dissolved, and I was seeing if that was because there wasn't enough water to dilute it all... sure enough that was the problem so it was diluted and added to the bottle holding the rest of it).
> 
> And right now I have a tea going that will eventually be strained and frozen, to be used when I make my shampoo bar. Still need to get to my aunt's to pick her citrus trees... But at least I can have the liquid ready to go! I measured out 1/2 oz of dried marshmallow root, 1 1/2 cups water (both weighed to the gram), and then for kicks I tossed in one bag each of Bigelow's Chammomile Lemon and I Love Lemon teas. I'm going to be infusing both chamomile and lemon into the oils, and needed to use the teas anyways (and I don't drink tea). Win-win, right? I might not need all of the tea for the shampoo bar (I'll only be using about 500g oils after all), but at least I'll have it done.


I am newbie here..   Researching and going through posts before i give a try on my second soap. God its 5 am here and I am not getting sleep, super excited to make my second batch of soap  with beautiful colors and textures..i guess this is what every newbie feels a day before showing off their     Soapetivity (soap_creativity).


----------



## michael732

Jersey Girl said:


> Exactly!  It’s a lot of work for sleeping on an air mattress that keeps losing air and tossing and turning all night in pain!  And the laundry when we got home!  Ugh!   Lol. I love being in the mountains of PA but I’m too old for tent camping anymore.


I think there is a soap shop in Peddlers Village. Was in the area last week but the guy I ride with were not willing to go soap shopping.


----------



## Arimara

Jersey Girl said:


> I cut two batches I made yesterday. I hadn’t made soap in 10 days *gasp*. Lol. I agreed to go tent camping last week for my husbands birthday so wasn’t able to do anything soapy. I told my husband if I was going to sleep in a tent for 4 nights, go fishing with him and all the prep that camping entails that we were going to stop at the candle and soap supply store that’s right on our route on our way home. .  I got a few new fragrance oils so had to try at least one in a batch right away!


I'm intrigued. There's a candle/soap supply store somewhere? How far is it from NYC, if you know.


----------



## Catscankim

I just put my soap to bed. Its my first layered soap.

I did a Thin Blue Line with AC on the bottom, Key West Blue in the middle, and AC on top. Kinda proud on how well i split up the batter lol. Im so bad at the measurements. I guess we will know with the cut.

Hope i got the layers straight without pouring into the layers. I really want super straight.

Now i got a mess of dishes i don't feel like dealing with lol.


----------



## Catscankim

michael732 said:


> I think there is a soap shop in Peddlers Village. Was in the area last week but the guy I ride with were not willing to go soap shopping.


Omg I love Peddlers Village. I am originally from Philly and used to go there all the time. Is the Cock and Bull still there? Used to be my go-to restaurant when i was there. Plus i was at a few events there...bridal showers etc. 

Sorry to get off topic, you just brought out a flood of memories


----------



## michael732

Catscankim said:


> Omg I love Peddlers Village. I am originally from Philly and used to go there all the time. Is the Cock and Bull still there? Used to be my go-to restaurant when i was there. Plus i was at a few events there...bridal showers etc.
> 
> Sorry to get off topic, you just brought out a flood of memories


Yes it is.


----------



## Jersey Girl

Arimara said:


> I'm intrigued. There's a candle/soap supply store somewhere? How far is it from NYC, if you know.


It’s called Candles and Supplies and it’s in Quakertown, PA. Right off the PA turnpike in Upper Bucks County.  It’s probably about 1 hr 45 min ride from NYC.


----------



## Jersey Girl

michael732 said:


> I think there is a soap shop in Peddlers Village. Was in the area last week but the guy I ride with were not willing to go soap shopping.


I know Peddler’s Village well!  My in-laws lived around the corner in Solebury for many years before their passing and we would be out that way frequently.


----------



## MarinaB

I think I make stone walls better then soap.


----------



## TashaBird

For some of my friends with skin issues or very sensitive skin I make %100 tallow bars. I usually add eo of lavender and rosemary. This time I actually made a loaf with no colors or fragrances as an experiment, I’m excited to try it. I’m a huge fan of tallow! I decided to try and do a mini drop swirl because I’d like to do raindrops. @AliOop recommended this technique. I probably should have chosen an easy batter to work with, but it’s still kind of cute.


----------



## Soapdragon

Dawni said:


> Cocoa, Shea and Mango
> My customers love this too.. I hope they don't mind a shade change lol don't think it'll be as pink as it usually is lol


Do you find the mango butter speeds trace/makes for a quick-hardening bar? Am tinkering with this butter myself.


----------



## Dawni

MarinaB said:


> I think I make stone walls better then soap.


Not true! It's pretty! 



Soapdragon said:


> Do you find the mango butter speeds trace/makes for a quick-hardening bar? Am tinkering with this butter myself.


Hallo! It did indeed but since I have a total of 45% consisting of all 3 butters I'd be surprised if it didn't lol. Plus I HP 

I found an old post that might interest you though.. Something to take note of in case you want to use your mango butter, or any other butter, in high amounts.




__





						Tracing ultra fast with mango butter
					

My latest soap went into crazy mode and traced ultra quick the moment I poured the lye into the oils. I barely had time to toss in my essential oils, pour one layer into the mould, colour another layer and assemble together without having to put up with air pockets (I hope not!).  The recipe for...




					www.soapmakingforum.com
				




Whether it helps harden a bar faster or not, maybe compared to shea or cocoa, I can't say.... But it does make a long-ish lasting bar. Is that what you meant though?


----------



## amd

I made 21 scrubs yesterday, and poured two batches of soap for today's Adventure in Piping.
These are a custom order for Christmas gifts (to be delivered to customer mid Oct as she has to ship around the country), this year's theme is FaLaLa Llama. Blue soap is men's scented in NG Pheromone (very slow moving FO), and pink is for the ladies scented with NG's Peppered Poppy (moved fast, fragrance is continuing to morph thank goodness because it's kind of pukey OOB). this is my first time piping like this, so I kept it as simple as possible.


----------



## Dawni

Those who are getting those soaps are so lucky @amd.. They look great! And to me, not very simple at all lol


----------



## amd

@Dawni well, the poppy and the llama are embeds so that helped!


----------



## Zing

amd said:


> I made 21 scrubs yesterday, and poured two batches of soap for today's Adventure in Piping.
> These are a custom order for Christmas gifts (to be delivered to customer mid Oct as she has to ship around the country), this year's theme is FaLaLa Llama. Blue soap is men's scented in NG Pheromone (very slow moving FO), and pink is for the ladies scented with NG's Peppered Poppy (moved fast, fragrance is continuing to morph thank goodness because it's kind of pukey OOB). this is my first time piping like this, so I kept it as simple as possible.


Good lord that's a lot of detailed work!  You must have the patience of a saint.  They look awesome and bright and colorful.


----------



## amd

@Zing famously I am very lacking in patience! There was a lot of swearing for the making of these!


----------



## Arimara

Jersey Girl said:


> It’s called Candles and Supplies and it’s in Quakertown, PA. Right off the PA turnpike in Upper Bucks County.  It’s probably about 1 hr 45 min ride from NYC.


Quakertown, huh? The route I know would take me about 2hrs, on a good day, if Pennsylvanians are'nt driving like Pennsylvanians...


----------



## Jersey Girl

amd said:


> I made 21 scrubs yesterday, and poured two batches of soap for today's Adventure in Piping.
> These are a custom order for Christmas gifts (to be delivered to customer mid Oct as she has to ship around the country), this year's theme is FaLaLa Llama. Blue soap is men's scented in NG Pheromone (very slow moving FO), and pink is for the ladies scented with NG's Peppered Poppy (moved fast, fragrance is continuing to morph thank goodness because it's kind of pukey OOB). this is my first time piping like this, so I kept it as simple as possible.


What are scrubs?  Whatever they are they are pretty!


----------



## amd

Jersey Girl said:


> What are scrubs?  Whatever they are they are pretty!


Sugar scrubs. The soap is in the pictures.


----------



## Jersey Girl

amd said:


> Sugar scrubs. The soap is in the pictures.


Oh ok.  I’ll have to do some research on them now!


----------



## Jersey Girl

amd said:


> Sugar scrubs. The soap is in the pictures.





amd said:


> Sugar scrubs. The soap is in the pictures.


I’ve only known sugar scrubs to be soft and in jars. I didn’t realize you could make a bar of it. There isn’t much info on them here in the forum from doing a search.
ETA...ok...I was misunderstanding. I realize now that you were talking about two different products.


----------



## MarinaB

TashaBird said:


> For some of my friends with skin issues or very sensitive skin I make %100 tallow bars. I usually add eo of lavender and rosemary. This time I actually made a loaf with no colors or fragrances as an experiment, I’m excited to try it. I’m a huge fan of tallow! I decided to try and do a mini drop swirl because I’d like to do raindrops. @AliOop recommended this technique. I probably should have chosen an easy batter to work with, but it’s still kind of cute.


So beautiful soap! I am interested how long would be a shelf life for tallow soap? Could you please share your recipe? How much water and lye?  Thank you!


----------



## Paulainsc

I made my first silicone mold a few days ago, fooling around for Halloween season. Today I made a batch of hot process mango butter and coconut oil, 2% SF and an additional 4%coconut and 4%mango after the cook (based on a recipe by ultimate guide to HP, her book is great) did a swirl in the pot and poured it. I’m amazed at the detail considering it’s HP but it was pretty fluid. I did my own thing and added yogurt, SF oils, SL, activated charcoal and green clay mixed in aloe for the swirl. I’m happy w the results....buahahaha!


----------



## aquamorgan

Recently I purchased a beer from a local brewery, made the soap with Ralph Lauren's men's fragrance called Romance.  Big mistake when FO was added into the soap batter.  It seized, so I have to use HP for the rescue.  The result turned out just fine - I love it


----------



## TashaBird

MarinaB said:


> So beautiful soap! I am interested how long would be a shelf life for tallow soap? Could you please share your recipe? How much water and lye?  Thank you!


It’s %100 tallow w %30 lye solution. That’s it. Should have a long shelf life, but they get used as soon as cured.

Didn’t make it to actual soap making yesterday. But put away a mountain of soap dishes, washed a mound of dirty ones, prepped for 4 batches except for lye which I need to run to the hardware store for, and prepped some squeezey bottles for a pull through that I have been thinking of.


----------



## tommysgirl

amd said:


> this is my first time piping like this, so I kept it as simple as possible.


WOW!  Your idea and my idea of 'simple' are very different!, lol! A-MAZ-ING!!!


----------



## ravenscents

Unscented activated charcoal soap with unscented inbeds for fun


----------



## SPowers

Today I cut an avocado facial bar.  The colours are very muted (used green clay, barleygrass powder and turmeric and while that is a bit disappointing I'm quite happy with the lollypop swirl which I hope to try again with different colours.  I lined my mold with parchment paper and it left an interesting mottled texture on the outside - almost like avocado skin which fits the theme of the soap nicely.


----------



## AliOop

SMF Welded Soap Challenge Technique comes in handy! I didn't enter that month because my calendar was very full - but I did make an attempt that seemed to flop. The soap never got soft in the oven, and the seams never sealed (pics are in the technique thread). Oh well.

But when I put that bar in the bathroom and started using it, all the seams disappeared and the soap looked great! In fact, my husband said that it was his favorite bar of all.

Fast forward to earlier this week... my friend asked if I could make soap on a rope for her grandkids going off to college. Of course I can! I texted her some pics of my most recent soaps to ask for ideas about what they would like. They picked the soap I made for the SMF Cosmic Wave challenge. They wanted THAT soap, not something like that soap. Sigh. Although those were still soft enough to drill a hole and add the rope, I'd filleted them horizontally in order to reveal the wave inside - so they were quite thin, and I had planned to make guest soaps out of them.

Then I remembered how my other challenge soap had welded together perfectly when I used it. Hmmmm.... So,  I just tried that with two of my Cosmic Wave bars, running them under water, pressing them together, and running my fingers down the seams. VOILA! They are now welded into the perfect chunky-sized bar for soap on a rope!

Now, I just need hubby's help to drill the hole without wrecking the soap. Although I'd love to do it myself, my track record with power tools is pretty dismal. He hasn't actually banned me from using them, but has said several times, "Whatever you need, please ask first and I will help you with that."


----------



## SeeYaLatherSoaps

Tried out one of my new molds from Workshop Heritage. Definitely learned some things and found out what I need to change/do different when making 25lbs of soap.


----------



## linne1gi

Arimara said:


> Quakertown, huh? The route I know would take me about 2hrs, on a good day, if Pennsylvanians are'nt driving like Pennsylvanians...


I so wish I knew about Candles and Supplies when I lived in PA.  I lived very close to Allentown and could have easily driven there.  Sadly I moved to Florida 15 years ago, and only started soaping about 8 years ago.

I made sugar scrubs today for a custom order.  She wanted Pine, Pumpkin and Rain fragrances.


----------



## TashaBird

Forgot to mix my lye earlier, trying an ice bath to hurry up and cool it.
Does cold weather affect your soap making and/or curing?


----------



## Arimara

TashaBird said:


> Forgot to mix my lye earlier, trying an ice bath to hurry up and cool it.
> Does cold weather affect your soap making and/or curing?


Kind of. It's easier for me to soap when the temps dip below 70 or so.


----------



## Misschief

Made two batches of soap today. This morning, I made a Triple Rice Soap and this afternoon, I made a batch of my Salt & Pepper soap. It sold out at my last market.


----------



## Paulainsc

aquamorgan said:


> Recently I purchased a beer from a local brewery, made the soap with Ralph Lauren's men's fragrance called Romance.  Big mistake when FO was added into the soap batter.  It seized, so I have to use HP for the rescue.  The result turned out just fine - I love it


The Chill Pills are there for effect or did you have to chase some down w the beer as your soap was seizing?


----------



## TashaBird

Misschief said:


> Made two batches of soap today. This morning, I made a Triple Rice Soap and this afternoon, I made a batch of my Salt & Pepper soap. It sold out at my last market.


What is rice soap and salt and pepper soap?


----------



## Misschief

TashaBird said:


> What is rice soap and salt and pepper soap?



Rice soap is soap made with rice water, cooked rice slurry, and sweet rice flour. A thread about Rice Soap was started this morning here: Rice Milk Soap

Salt & Pepper soap is a two coloured soap, one side black, one side white. In the black side, I add coarse sea salt and in the white side, I add poppy seeds. It looks like...... yup, salt & pepper.


----------



## TashaBird

@Misschief those both sound super cool!!!


----------



## Misschief

TashaBird said:


> @Misschief those both sound super cool!!!


Thank you. I'll post the cuts tomorrow. The Salt & Pepper soap is one I've been making since I started soaping, around 6 years ago. I always have it in stock and usually sell a bar or two at each market. Last time, I sold 6, all I had left.


----------



## AliOop

It was a soapy day today!  First, it was rebatch time. Used my KitchenAid meat grinder attachment to shred some scraps and bars. Melted everything in the microwave. The end result looks like concrete - a real industrial vibe, if you will. Fortunately, the soap smells really good, and is actually really nice soap as far as ingredients go. These will be donated to our local homeless shelter.

Next, it was time to try the new pull-through tools. Since my PVC molds are 18" tall, I used electrical tape to attach some wire to the end of the standard 12" pull-through rod, to make it long enough. Then I planned out a 5-color design, and prepped everything, including lined squeeze bottles.

This is where things started to go awry. For whatever reason, the liner bags inside the squeeze bottles wouldn't accept more than a few tablespoons of soap. Static electricity, maybe? Dunno. Never happened before. Plan B: rip out the bags, put the batter right into the squeeze bottles, and start pouring. So stressful! Not sure pull-throughs will be a regular thing for me.

Part way through the pour, it became clear that somehow the "resize batch to fit mold" option on the SMF calculator made 2x as much soap I needed to fill my PVC mold. Huh???  So now my TS mold is filled with a drop swirl + hanger swirl, too.

Then I threw out the greasy soapy Dollar Store squeeze bottles, wiped out all the soap dishes with the soap rags, put everything in the dirty-soap-stuff box, and stuck it out in the garage where I don't have to look at it. Tomorrow is another day, Scarlet!


----------



## Misschief

AliOop said:


> It was a soapy day today!  First, it was rebatch time. Used my KitchenAid meat grinder attachment to shred some scraps and bars. Melted everything in the microwave. The end result looks like concrete - a real industrial vibe, if you will. Fortunately, the soap smells really good, and is actually really nice soap as far as ingredients go. These will be donated to our local homeless shelter.
> 
> Next, it was time to try the new pull-through tools. Since my PVC molds are 18" tall, I used electrical tape to attach some wire to the end of the standard 12" pull-through rod, to make it long enough. Then I planned out a 5-color design, and prepped everything, including lined squeeze bottles.
> 
> This is where things started to go awry. For whatever reason, the liner bags inside the squeeze bottles wouldn't accept more than a few tablespoons of soap. Static electricity, maybe? Dunno. Never happened before. Plan B: rip out the bags, put the batter right into the squeeze bottles, and start pouring. So stressful! Not sure pull-throughs will be a regular thing for me.
> 
> Part way through the pour, it became clear that somehow the "resize batch to fit mold" option on the SMF calculator made 2x as much soap I needed to fill my PVC mold. Huh???  So now my TS mold is filled with a drop swirl + hanger swirl, too.
> 
> Then I threw out the greasy soapy Dollar Store squeeze bottles, wiped out all the soap dishes with the soap rags, put everything in the dirty-soap-stuff box, and stuck it out in the garage where I don't have to look at it. Tomorrow is another day, Scarlet!


Not so much laughing AT you as laughing because what else can you do when it doesn't work the way it should? You could cry but what good does THAT do?


----------



## AliOop

Misschief said:


> Not so much laughing AT you as laughing because what else can you do when it doesn't work the way it should? You could cry but what good does THAT do?


EXACTLY! And it was still a fun day making soap. 

But depending on what comes out of that PVC mold, there might be some pull-through tools for sale here in a few days (no squeeze bottles tho).


----------



## TashaBird

@AliOop that’s a lot of soapiness! I use a skewer to poke a couple small holes at the top of my bags around the threads of the squeeze bottle, it let’s the air in the bottle out.


----------



## AliOop

TashaBird said:


> @AliOop that’s a lot of soapiness! I use a skewer to poke a couple small holes at the top of my bags around the threads of the squeeze bottle, it let’s the air in the bottle out.


Oh, NOW you tell me!    

That's ok, those squeeze bottles were old and so beat up anyway. Since I have a ways to go before freeing up my taco sauce bottle, I will check the Dollar Store for a new set with wide mouths.


----------



## TashaBird

AliOop said:


> Oh, NOW you tell me!
> 
> That's ok, those squeeze bottles were old and so beat up anyway. Since I have a ways to go before freeing up my taco sauce bottle, I will check the Dollar Store for a new set with wide mouths.


I’ve been wondering if I could use the squeeze bottles without the liner and clean them. Sounds like a royal PITA though! I got 12 wide mouth 16 oz squeeze bottles online for $12. I bet that soap is going to great!


----------



## AliOop

TashaBird said:


> I’ve been wondering if I could use the squeeze bottles without the liner and clean them. Sounds like a royal PITA though!


Any other day, I would have cleaned them. I was just done yesterday, lol. I bet the wide mouth bottles would make cleaning easier, too. Maybe try it with one bottle and see what you think before doing a bunch at once. 

Thanks for the Amazon tip - I may do that rather than making a potentially fruitless trip to Dollar Tree.


----------



## TashaBird

AliOop said:


> Any other day, I would have cleaned them. I was just done yesterday, lol. I bet the wide mouth bottles would make cleaning easier, too. Maybe try it with one bottle and see what you think before doing a bunch at once.
> 
> Thanks for the Amazon tip - I may do that rather than making a potentially fruitless trip to Dollar Tree.


Using the liners I’m able to squeeze out all the excess into an individual cavity mold and make some cute little odd soaps from the left overs. So, I’ll probably continue to line the bottles.


----------



## Jersey Girl

TashaBird said:


> I’ve been wondering if I could use the squeeze bottles without the liner and clean them. Sounds like a royal PITA though! I got 12 wide mouth 16 oz squeeze bottles online for $12. I bet that soap is going to great!


I only used squeeze bottles once so far. I did not line them. They were a little extra work to clean but not too terrible. I added a little very hot water put the lid on and shook them vigorously to get the batter thinned ou and dumped that in the trash then I added dish detergent and more hot water and cleaned with a bottle brush. They came perfectly clean.


----------



## TashaBird

Unmolded, now more waiting. Really wish my “white” was whiter. Still it’s fun so far! Excited to see what I get with just two colors! Also, first time squeezing the extra batter into my new heart molds. Yay! Bought them to make some salty heart for Valentine’s Day.


----------



## ntt817

I poured my Christmas one today and the peacock swirl yesterday. Stoked that I got the ‘S’ swirl down. I used the peony FO from WSP for the peacock swirl and it was soooooo light! I can barely smell it. I don’t think it’ll made it through the cure sadly.  I can’t believe it has such great reviews on WSP. Smells great oob though. Just FYI if anyone was thinking of buying it. I used Frosted juniper from candle science for the Christmas soap and it smells so good! Fingers crossed that my clay will anchor the smell for that one. Can’t wait to give these out!


----------



## ntt817

TashaBird said:


> Unmolded, now more waiting. Really wish my “white” was whiter. Still it’s fun so far! Excited to see what I get with just two colors! Also, first time squeezing the extra batter into my new heart molds. Yay! Bought them to make some salty heart for Valentine’s Day.


This is great!! I’ve pour 2 soaps into pvc pipes so far and I hate the unmolding process. Mine always look so lumpy. Yours is perfectly shiny. I also get leakage. It’s such a pain.


----------



## ntt817

Dawni said:


> Cut the soap! Yesterday actually, not today lol
> View attachment 48729
> 
> First time to use my new cutter too! First time to also use wire, not a blade... And first time my soap all came out the same thickness lol
> View attachment 48730
> 
> I love it! They engraved my business name for free too, and that's my handwriting!


How do you get your hot process soap to unmold so perfectly? I always have a problem with it. Not to mention air bubbles and lumpy sides! The last time I tried to SF at the end to get a more vicious soap to pour but it ended up leaking out the bottom and dragging down my lined wax paper.


----------



## AliOop

ntt817 said:


> I poured my Christmas one today and the peacock swirl yesterday. Stoked that I got the ‘S’ swirl down. I used the peony FO from WSP for the peacock swirl and it was soooooo light! I can barely smell it. I don’t think it’ll made it through the cure sadly.  I can’t believe it has such great reviews on WSP. Smells great oob though. Just FYI if anyone was thinking of buying it. I used Frosted juniper from candle science for the Christmas soap and it smells so good! Fingers crossed that my clay will anchor the smell for that one. Can’t wait to give these out!


Those peacock swirls


----------



## lynnecancilla

I made snowflakes and snowmen using NG Winter Wonderland and Blue Raspberry Slushie. Awesome!


----------



## TashaBird

ntt817 said:


> This is great!! I’ve pour 2 soaps into pvc pipes so far and I hate the unmolding process. Mine always look so lumpy. Yours is perfectly shiny. I also get leakage. It’s such a pain.


Vaseline the inside of the mold, and put the soap in the freezer for 45-1hr before unmolding. They’ll slide right out!


----------



## The Park Bench

TashaBird said:


> Forgot to mix my lye earlier, trying an ice bath to hurry up and cool it.
> Does cold weather affect your soap making and/or curing?


I prefer to pour soap when it's cold outside, my batters just seem to behave better.


----------



## ntt817

TashaBird said:


> Vaseline the inside of the mold, and put the soap in the freezer for 45-1hr before unmolding. They’ll slide right out!


Oh wow! I’ll have to try this thank you!


----------



## DKing

I have been very low energy/low motivation lately, so I kept it simple today and made my hubby a mechanics' soap with some pumice and creamsicle fragrance.  He and his co-workers have been washing their hands more than usual and their hands are starting to dry out quite a bit.  With how long this virus is expected to persist, it will be nice for them to have a soap that might not be as drying.


----------



## Andy7891

I got up the nerve to take an old cardboard tube from work. *snore* I know. They’re very concerned with theft so I was prepared for questions or being asked to not take it but I just went for it and no one said anything- it was trash anyway but you never know. Who knew soaping could be so adrenaline pumping? They’re beefy at 16” long and 3” inside diameter. I have an infinite supply so that’s nice. It’s for cylindrical soaps (of course).


----------



## AliOop

Andy7891 said:


> I got up the nerve to take an old cardboard tube from work. *snore* I know. They’re very concerned with theft so I was prepared for questions or being asked to not take it but I just went for it and no one said anything- it was trash anyway but you never know. Who knew soaping could be so adrenaline pumping? They’re beefy at 16” long and 3” inside diameter. I have an infinite supply so that’s nice. It’s for cylindrical soaps (of course).


Score! What is your plan for capping the bottom?


----------



## Soapdragon

Dawni said:


> Not true! It's pretty!
> 
> 
> Hallo! It did indeed but since I have a total of 45% consisting of all 3 butters I'd be surprised if it didn't lol. Plus I HP
> 
> I found an old post that might interest you though.. Something to take note of in case you want to use your mango butter, or any other butter, in high amounts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tracing ultra fast with mango butter
> 
> 
> My latest soap went into crazy mode and traced ultra quick the moment I poured the lye into the oils. I barely had time to toss in my essential oils, pour one layer into the mould, colour another layer and assemble together without having to put up with air pockets (I hope not!).  The recipe for...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.soapmakingforum.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whether it helps harden a bar faster or not, maybe compared to shea or cocoa, I can't say.... But it does make a long-ish lasting bar. Is that what you meant though?


Yes to all these things, thank you Dawni. A firmer bar in the end seems that be the reward for having to soap hotter and work quicker...(and hallooo back )


----------



## Dawni

ntt817 said:


> How do you get your hot process soap to unmold so perfectly? I always have a problem with it. Not to mention air bubbles and lumpy sides! The last time I tried to SF at the end to get a more vicious soap to pour but it ended up leaking out the bottom and dragging down my lined wax paper.


There's some good info here from me and others on HP fluidity.. That goes hand in hand with less air pockets and lumps. And of course, there's a lot of banging n smacking involved lol

Another thing is knowing the right time to unmold to avoid the sides getting dented or scraped along the mold. 



Soapdragon said:


> Yes to all these things, thank you Dawni. A firmer bar in the end seems that be the reward for having to soap hotter and work quicker...(and hallooo back )


Yep. In the calculator I now pay attention just mostly to cleansing and longevity. When both are where I want em I'm good. Unless of course I'm breaking some rules like in my RBO soap or something.


----------



## Andy7891

AliOop said:


> Score! What is your plan for capping the bottom?


Not sure yet! But I’ve heard it’s gotta be a tight seal. I was gifted a wood turning lathe from my uncle about 3 years ago. Never wood turned, and need a few things to start turning, but I could turn a circular cap for it to help seal it. Or a whole bunch of tape more likely! And some way to keep it up right if needed.


----------



## AliOop

Andy7891 said:


> Not sure yet! But I’ve heard it’s gotta be a tight seal. I was gifted a wood turning lathe from my uncle about 3 years ago. Never wood turned, and need a few things to start turning, but I could turn a circular cap for it to help seal it. Or a whole bunch of tape more likely! And some way to keep it up right if needed.


Thanks, I’ll be interested to see what you rig up. I wanted to use tubes like this myself, but couldn’t get a good seal on the ends. Plus, I realized I hate lining molds (probably bc I’m so bad at it, haha). Sounds like you have some skills that will come in handy for this project!


----------



## Misschief

Andy7891 said:


> I got up the nerve to take an old cardboard tube from work. *snore* I know. They’re very concerned with theft so I was prepared for questions or being asked to not take it but I just went for it and no one said anything- it was trash anyway but you never know. Who knew soaping could be so adrenaline pumping? They’re beefy at 16” long and 3” inside diameter. I have an infinite supply so that’s nice. It’s for cylindrical soaps (of course).View attachment 49129


They work great but watch your soap. Mine usually overheats in those. We have tons of those where I work.


----------



## MarinaB

It was my day yesterday. I got sold out several kinds of soap.  
I have a question - where can I get big dishes for soapmaking? I looked at some stores and do not see anything big.  Got tired to make one batch for 24 oz of oil.   Thank you!


----------



## TashaBird

Just unmolded an experimental pour I’ve been excited to try. It’ll either be a weird mess, or super cool, or something of both! I have even less of an idea of what to expect than usual! But it was in the freezer a long time, so it’ll be a long wait.


----------



## Suzette

ntt817 said:


> I poured my Christmas one today and the peacock swirl yesterday. Stoked that I got the ‘S’ swirl down. I used the peony FO from WSP for the peacock swirl and it was soooooo light! I can barely smell it. I don’t think it’ll made it through the cure sadly.  I can’t believe it has such great reviews on WSP. Smells great oob though. Just FYI if anyone was thinking of buying it. I used Frosted juniper from candle science for the Christmas soap and it smells so good! Fingers crossed that my clay will anchor the smell for that one. Can’t wait to give these out!


Sorry about the FO, but the soaps are stunning!


----------



## Catscankim

TashaBird said:


> I’ve been wondering if I could use the squeeze bottles without the liner and clean them. Sounds like a royal PITA though! I got 12 wide mouth 16 oz squeeze bottles online for $12. I bet that soap is going to great!


Its a PITA!! I ended up throwing my bottles away. 2/$1 at the dollar store so it wasnt a terrible loss. You use more water trying to clean them for what they are worth. I have the shipping baggies saved, just need to get more bottles. I havent tried that yet, but i have read great reviews on that technique.


----------



## amd

Made two lotions... and I'm obsessed with making them, but reigning myself in until I figure out what I do/don't like and how to correct the formulation. I have lots of other things to make while I test and evaluate the current formulas.

This week will be making shampoo bars, and then restocking an OMH soap, and several aloe soaps. So I will be masterbatching oils as well. I think I need to get more masterbatching buckets but I'm not sure where I'd store them. I'm at full capacity in my small space and have taken over too much of the household space.


----------



## SPowers

I took a cue from @Mischief and tried rice soap.  I used calendula infused oil and added some colloidal oats.  Now when I was about to put the slurry in, It was really thick so added filtered water - it wasn't until after I put it in I realized I should have used distilled - does anyone think that might be a problem?  Funny thing, I had it at medium trace when I poured (wanted to use a spoon to sculpt the top but it just didn't set enough.  I did several other things while it sat hoping it would set up but it didn't so I just went with it and put in the oven to cpop.  It's still there - guess I should go take a look at it.


----------



## Andy7891

AliOop said:


> Thanks, I’ll be interested to see what you rig up. I wanted to use tubes like this myself, but couldn’t get a good seal on the ends. Plus, I realized I hate lining molds (probably bc I’m so bad at it, haha). Sounds like you have some skills that will come in handy for this project!


I line baking pans occasionally and also don’t love it- but if it saves me trouble I’m the end I will appreciate it haha. Never lined a tube so we’ll see. I probably need to get rid of that lathe- just too fussy for me probably unfortunately. Thanks though. 


Misschief said:


> They work great but watch your soap. Mine usually overheats in those. We have tons of those where I work.


Thanks for the heads up. I guess freezer it is... will be tricky though to fit in a fridge to say the least haha. Also I’m doin 1 lb batches and I think this is at least 2 lb but I’m not sure.


----------



## dotgiorgio

I started my Christmas soap frenzy.  This is the first time I used Melt & Pour.  It sure is easy, but the ingredients are scary! I guess that is why we make our own, right?  The blue sky is transparent with confetti for snow.  I put red fairy dust and mad micas 'into the mystic' glitter on top.  The little tree is glow-in-the dark and works very well.  I would like a larger tree so I’ll start looking for one.  Any suggestions?


----------



## ntt817

dotgiorgio said:


> I started my Christmas soap frenzy.  This is the first time I used Melt & Pour.  It sure is easy, but the ingredients are scary! I guess that is why we make our own, right?  The blue sky is transparent with confetti for snow.  I put red fairy dust and mad micas 'into the mystic' glitter on top.  The little tree is glow-in-the dark and works very well.  I would like a larger tree so I’ll start looking for one.  Any suggestions?


Oh my goodness! These are very pretty!


----------



## dotgiorgio

Thank you very much!


----------



## TashaBird

First time using my first custom made plate. The maker hadn’t used it either, so I had no idea if it’d look like a snowflake, which is what I’m going for. 
patiencegot the better of me and I unmolded and cut too soon. Making myself stop before I totally smoosh the sides. So far pretty cool though! 
Hoping they get a bit more snowflakey. Or we might try and do the design in negative space.


----------



## GemstonePony

Yesterday- I bought soapy things, like ROE, soap boxes so I can label my older soaps, some fragrances I've had my eye on for a few months now. Also NaOH, some babassu oil to play with, and some soap dishes. Also tested one of my more recent soaps, and I'm absolutely thrilled with how it's coming. It has Snowflake Sparkle Mica from nurture soaps, and I put in as much as I dared to see what would happen, but it's not abrasive. It's gritty like chalk, so if I make a gardener soap there's a decent possibility it'll be mostly made of large glitter.


----------



## Arimara

My lye arrived and I am debating on masterbatching it or not. The static on that container is unreal.


----------



## TashaBird

GemstonePony said:


> Yesterday- I bought soapy things, like ROE, soap boxes so I can label my older soaps, some fragrances I've had my eye on for a few months now. Also NaOH, some babassu oil to play with, and some soap dishes. Also tested one of my more recent soaps, and I'm absolutely thrilled with how it's coming. It has Snowflake Sparkle Mica from nurture soaps, and I put in as much as I dared to see what would happen, but it's not abrasive. It's gritty like chalk, so if I make a gardener soap there's a decent possibility it'll be mostly made of large glitter.


I’ve been wondering if I use the glitter soap if I’d have glitter on me after the shower. I’ve got some curing, but haven’t used them yet. How was that for you? Any un wanted residual sparkles?


----------



## GemstonePony

TashaBird said:


> I’ve been wondering if I use the glitter soap if I’d have glitter on me after the shower. I’ve got some curing, but haven’t used them yet. How was that for you? Any un wanted residual sparkles?


None whatsoever for that particular one. It seems to rinse off very well with my soap.


----------



## Misschief

TashaBird said:


> I’ve been wondering if I use the glitter soap if I’d have glitter on me after the shower. I’ve got some curing, but haven’t used them yet. How was that for you? Any un wanted residual sparkles?


I use glitter on a lot of my soaps. I've never noticed any glittery bits after using them. There's always that "danger", though. When I'm told I have glitter on my face, I just tell people it's my sparkly personality shining through.


----------



## AliOop

Made and unmolded 100% CO, 0%SF soap to use as laundry stain sticks and laundry soap (after grating). One of my molds make long skinny bars that are the perfect shape and size for stain sticks. These are also great for oven cleaning! I am looking for a container that would allow me to use one of the stain stick bars with the dish brush at the kitchen sink, as well. 

On a side note, it was amazing how fast it was to make an uncolored, scent-free, single oil soap with MB lye solution. And there was no stress when I got a phone call right after pouring the lye into the oil. With AirPods on, I hand-stirred till the call was done. The whole process from pulling out ingredients to putting away equipment was maybe 30 minutes.


----------



## GemstonePony

Misschief said:


> I use glitter on a lot of my soaps. I've never noticed any glittery bits after using them. There's always that "danger", though. When I'm told I have glitter on my face, I just tell people it's my sparkly personality shining through.


Don't know about you, but if I have glitter on me, it's probably from rearranging my Micas. The soap is innocent! Innocent, I tell you!   
That being said, anyone looking to take a bar home will be fully informed that the glitter rinses off with the soap, but the soap does have to be rinsed off for that to happen.


----------



## LilianNoir

Catching up on soap threads today!   


AliOop said:


> Used my KitchenAid meat grinder attachment to shred some scraps and bars.



I never thought of that.
I have a veggie slicer/chopper attachment that I, sadly, never use (it's faster to just use a knife than to set it up and clean the attachment).... but for shredding soap... hmmm! Thanks for that idea.



TashaBird said:


> I’ve been wondering if I could use the squeeze bottles without the liner and clean them.



I recently discovered the liner "hack" for squeeze bottles, but the neck of my squeeze bottles seems kind of narrow. How do you guys get the liner in the bottle? Mine just kinda bunches up.



ntt817 said:


> I poured my Christmas one today and the peacock swirl yesterday. Stoked that I got the ‘S’ swirl down. I used the peony FO from WSP for the peacock swirl and it was soooooo light! I can barely smell it. I don’t think it’ll made it through the cure sadly.  I can’t believe it has such great reviews on WSP. Smells great oob though. Just FYI if anyone was thinking of buying it. I used Frosted juniper from candle science for the Christmas soap and it smells so good! Fingers crossed that my clay will anchor the smell for that one. Can’t wait to give these out!



Those are BEAUTIFUL. 

I'm supposed to be working right now(lunch break! shhhh  ) but am hoping to finally, FINALLY! make the batch of marble soap I was supposed to do last week. Stupid body.


----------



## AliOop

LilianNoir said:


> I never thought of that.
> I have a veggie slicer/chopper attachment that I, sadly, never use (it's faster to just use a knife than to set it up and clean the attachment).... but for shredding soap... hmmm! Thanks for that idea.
> 
> I'm supposed to be working right now(lunch break! shhhh  ) but am hoping to finally, FINALLY! make the batch of marble soap I was supposed to do last week. Stupid body.


Well, the shape was more like extrusions than shreds. It worked well for melting down to rebatch, and also would be perfect for cutting into soap "sprinkles" if that's your thing. I've also used the shredding blade on my food processor, but I agree, the cleanup on that is a pain, because you have to clean not only the blade, but the bowl, the top pieces, etc.  Cleaning the meat grinder attachment only required taking it apart and soaking all parts in bowl of water till all the soap was softened enough to wash away. 

Good thing you waited on the marble soap. Because it will be made in Sept and not August, you can enter it in the September SMF Challenge!


----------



## LilianNoir

AliOop said:


> Good thing you waited on the marble soap. Because it will be made in Sept and not August, you can enter it in the September SMF Challenge!


Yessssss! I realized that right after I posted. It won't win, but I can try! XD


----------



## MarinaB

Sunny soap


----------



## TashaBird

I made a memorial soap today for a very magical friend of mine who recently passed away. It was a really sweet experience! I can’t wait to see how it turns out???
And I’m really having fun with the soaps I make from the left over batter!!!


----------



## GemstonePony

TashaBird said:


> I made a memorial soap today for a very magical friend of mine who recently passed away. It was a really sweet experience! I can’t wait to see how it turns out???
> And I’m really having fun with the soaps I make from the left over batter!!!


I'm really sorry about the loss of your friend. 
Also, this is beautiful! What did you use for gold and copper?


----------



## TashaBird

GemstonePony said:


> I'm really sorry about the loss of your friend.
> Also, this is beautiful! What did you use for gold and copper?


It was right after she passed that I got an order from nurture soaps with a sample of copper mica. Her name was Copper. So the idea came to me right away! The yellow is Mimosa from N


----------



## ntt817

LilianNoir said:


> Catching up on soap threads today!
> 
> 
> I never thought of that.
> I have a veggie slicer/chopper attachment that I, sadly, never use (it's faster to just use a knife than to set it up and clean the attachment).... but for shredding soap... hmmm! Thanks for that idea.
> 
> 
> 
> I recently discovered the liner "hack" for squeeze bottles, but the neck of my squeeze bottles seems kind of narrow. How do you guys get the liner in the bottle? Mine just kinda bunches up.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are BEAUTIFUL.
> 
> I'm supposed to be working right now(lunch break! shhhh  ) but am hoping to finally, FINALLY! make the batch of marble soap I was supposed to do last week. Stupid body.


Thanks! I've been dying to make a marble one as well but I haven't muster up even courage yet haha. I can't wait to see yours!


----------



## earlene

TashaBird said:


> I’ve been wondering if I use the glitter soap if I’d have glitter on me after the shower. I’ve got some curing, but haven’t used them yet. How was that for you? Any un wanted residual sparkles?



But why are the residual sparkles unwanted?  If one uses a glittery soap, would the sparkles be part of the draw?

The only trouble I used to have with my granddaughter's sparkly bathing was when the 'ring around the tub' was all sparkly & I'd have to clean it up.  Now she's old enough, she has learned to clean the tub herself.

But as far as sparkles left on the skin, that's really her goal, and if it doesn't happen, she adds more.  It's a fashion accessory.


----------



## Andy7891

Really like your soaps, Tashabird. I’ve never done pull through but those snowflake soaps look awesome.


----------



## LilianNoir

TashaBird said:


> I made a memorial soap today for a very magical friend of mine who recently passed away. It was a really sweet experience! I can’t wait to see how it turns out???
> And I’m really having fun with the soaps I make from the left over batter!!!


Tasha that's just beautiful all around.


----------



## MCKim

KarenD said:


> I’ve unmoulded some soaps I made yesterday. I’m just a beginner using tried and tested recipes. I was very pleased at how these turned out. Plain and simple, pretty.


They look good!!!  Great job!



msunnerstood said:


> Im making rosemary mint shampoo. Ive been playing with different recipes and ingredients for months. Hoping this is the final tweek


I’ve been trying to find a good recipe myself!!  I’m a newbie, so I’ve been a little timid about experimenting, Can you give us an update and how it went and any tips you have?  Thank you!!!!!



The_Emerald_Chicken said:


> Here's the cut of Blueberry Thyme from yesterday.


Lovely!!!!



AliOop said:


> I always thought I had to get to emulsion before splitting my batch for coloring. However, I saw a good YT soaper (can't remember who) say that it's ok to split your batch before your emulsion is stable. The idea was that it is evenly mixed at that point, and the mixing that you do with the colorants will bring it to stable emulsion. I tried that this time, and it worked! My colorants were charcoal and TD, both of which thicken the batter quickly, so I figured this was the batch to try it. If you get to do another challenge batch, I'd encourage you to try it, too!
> 
> Planed and beveled my non-entry SMF August Challenge soaps. Same recipe, same colorants, just different molds. Can you guess which one gelled?   I'll give you a hint: the ones on the right are way more muted than they look in the pic. No pop, just muted muddiness.
> View attachment 48865


I love your colors!!  I especially like the fine feathering of the greens and oranges!!



TashaBird said:


> It’s kind of cold here today. And the garage is extra chilly. Maybe it’s my nose. I’ll try not to make any sweeping judgements about my future as a soap maker. I’ll check back on them later.
> making soap has become such a saving therapy during these crazy times!But the smell is real important to me.



I’m trying soap making as a way to keep sanity during these times!!  Don’t give up! You’ll find something about the soaps or the experience of making the soap that will stay with you and make you a better soaper!!!!


----------



## The_Phoenix

Gosh, what busy week. Monday I spent the entire day outside gardening because it was too nice to stay indoors. I made my first Bastille soap today. Also made it with goat's milk, pureed carrots, and honey. It was my first goat's milk soap. I've soaped with beer, wine, oat milk, pumpkin, avocado puree, coconut milk, watermelon juice, egg yolk, and some other stuff, but this goat's milk smelled the most interesting. The ammonia smell took me by surprise! I'm constantly fascinated with the science of soap chemistry. Also made lotion bars, but that's not a soapy thing. But it is a thing.


----------



## SPowers

I made a Christmas themed soap - 3 layers with the top having confetti in it.  It was a pretty heavy trace and the top layer pushed the 2nd layer down a bit so a bit disappointed about that.  The red mica I have produces a very dark red - almost burgundy so I tried to lighten/brighten it a bit with just a small amt of TD but it turned out more of a tomato colour - another disappointment.  But who know, it may be ok (it will have to be) tomorrow when I cut.


----------



## AliOop

MCKim said:


> I love your colors!!  I especially like the fine feathering of the greens and oranges!!


Thank you! The colors are fun in a fruit loopy kinda way


----------



## Jillyb

TashaBird said:


> I made a memorial soap today for a very magical friend of mine who recently passed away. It was a really sweet experience! I can’t wait to see how it turns out???
> And I’m really having fun with the soaps I make from the left over batter!!!


Nice.. love the green

Happy with my Soy latte batch today.. Dont know about you but every now and again I need some inspration for a new soaps.. got mine at the Cafe this morning


----------



## Megan

I'll be batch prepping for the long weekend tonight. I'm finally getting some motivation back, so that makes me happy. I made a lotion bar yesterday but the ratios were off so I am going to try another recipe for that today.


----------



## Jersey Girl

Jillyb said:


> Happy with my Soy latte batch today.. Dont know about you but every now and again I need some inspration for a new soaps.. got mine at the Cafe this morning


Nice...I recently made a Cuban Tobacco (smells awesome) that reminds me of yours.


----------



## The_Phoenix

Have been having my soaps tested by a handful of people. Gave them a brief questionnaire to use while testing. One of the soaps made half of the testers itchy, which didn't surprise me because it made me and my hubby itchy. So that one is out. Out of 10 soaps, only that one got poor ratings...except by one person who said it was their favorite. Go figure.


----------



## The_Phoenix

Jersey Girl said:


> Nice...I recently made a Cuban Tobacco (smells awesome) that reminds me of yours.


I LOVE tobacco fragrance oils. Beautiful soap!


----------



## TashaBird

Made some salt bars yesterday. Wondering how the red will hold up without forcing gel phase. Maybe I should’ve put them not he heating pad. Do you force gel with salt bars?


----------



## Dawni

Jillyb said:


> Happy with my Soy latte batch today..


I thought that before I read it! Cool soap 

Made a double batch of triple rice soap today. Its been selling and I don't want to run out hehehe. Pictures tomorrow! I'm excited to see the inside coz I tried some new swirling today. The tops are my usual bleh... Lol


----------



## msunnerstood

My Poop mold came today.. thats right, I said Poop. So many soapy ideas!


----------



## Misschief

msunnerstood said:


> My Poop mold came today.. thats right, I said Poop. So many soapy ideas!


I love that mold. I make one or two batches of poop soap and one batch of unicorn poop soap each year. They sell really well before Christmas


----------



## msunnerstood

Misschief said:


> I love that mold. I make one or two batches of poop soap and one batch of unicorn poop soap each year. They sell really well before Christmas


Unicorn poop is on my radar but FB cancelled my fragrance order because they had hurricane damage and I havent been able to find a vanillan free unicorn scent

Today, its pumpkin poop


----------



## Misschief

TashaBird said:


> Made some salt bars yesterday. Wondering how the red will hold up without forcing gel phase. Maybe I should’ve put them not he heating pad. Do you force gel with salt bars?


I don't. I also leave mine uncoloured because I love the pure white of the bars.

I made a batch of salt soap this morning. My daughter and son-in-law and two grands are here and my daughter wanted to see how I make her fave soap. My son-in-law was absolutely fascinated by the whole process and is actually encouraging my daughter to start making soap if she is so inclined. He's even tempted to try his hand at it.


----------



## msunnerstood

Pooping did not go as well as expected. Everything was fluid and lovely until I added the FO. HP doesnt normally Soap on a stick on me, but it basically happened. Fast forward, add hot sugar water and melt it down as much as I can.. so basically I rebatched my pumpkin poop soap before it even got in the molds. no clue how they will come out. time will tell.


----------



## Jersey Girl

msunnerstood said:


> Pooping did not go as well as expected. Everything was fluid and lovely until I added the FO. HP doesnt normally Soap on a stick on me, but it basically happened. Fast forward, add hot sugar water and melt it down as much as I can.. so basically I rebatched my pumpkin poop soap before it even got in the molds. no clue how they will come out. time will tell.


Your post made me laugh but gave me an idea!  You could probably easily pipe a poop soap onto some wax paper from a zip lock bag, with a thick batter with coarsely ground oatmeal added for texture.  No two poops would be alike. Lol!


----------



## msunnerstood

here are the ones that turned out and the ones that didnt. Im planning to paint pumpkin faces on them with mica once they are more dry


----------



## LilianNoir

I finally made my marble soap!
Annnnnd...friends, I think it was a disaster.     
I'm not even upset. There were a lot of "firsts" for me with that batch so it's fine. I just think it's funny. Even if it doesn't look great it'll smell good. 
Me: spends days and weeks painstakingly getting the right ratio of FO's for a scent blend concept.
Also me: Fails to account for the fact that she's making a larger batch than usual and doesn't have enough of one component, so all that careful testing goes right out the window.   I subbed for a scent that was similar so I think it'll be fine.

I just.... I'm ridiculous you guys.


----------



## AliOop

LilianNoir said:


> I just.... I'm ridiculous you guys.


Welcome to the ridiculous club... charter member here.


----------



## MarinaB

Could you see that I am living in an oak forest?


----------



## LilianNoir

msunnerstood said:


> here are the ones that turned out and the ones that didnt. Im planning to paint pumpkin faces on them with mica once they are more dry
> 
> View attachment 49274
> 
> 
> View attachment 49275


Wait...so...they're....

POOP O LANTERNS???



I'll let myself out


----------



## GemstonePony

Yesterday, I did a small batch with a FO that 50% of the reviews said behaved perfectly, and 50% said it accelerates like a freight train. So being the sensible individual I am, I divided the batter for a 6 color swirl, and also included honey in the recipe. Weird results: my water-soluble TD and Trial by Fire Mica barely accelerated, Key West Blue and I forget which yellow went medium- thick trace, and Koi orange and Metallica brown became un-pourable almost instantly. Since some of my batter remained pourable, I did my rounds of layers as planned and tried some swirls, but mostly wound up shaking the mold (loaf) to get the runny colors to fill in the gaps. Some air holes in the brown, but still colorful, the fragrance (BB Woodland Elves) is to die for, and it was with a new recipe anyways.
Also, I wanted some solid acceleration experience ahead of attempting my first attempt at a marble pour today, since I wanted to use acceleration to get good veining (different FO, though). I have mixed feelings about how that went, but I'll have to wait until tomorrow to see the cross-cut.


----------



## Dawni

Dawni said:


> I thought that before I read it! Cool soap
> 
> Made a double batch of triple rice soap today. Its been selling and I don't want to run out hehehe. Pictures tomorrow! I'm excited to see the inside coz I tried some new swirling today. The tops are my usual bleh... Lol
> View attachment 49271


Cut pics! Not as planned 100% but almost there hehe. I'm just glad I'm getting thin swirls in my HP aside from my usual blocky, abstract designs.




And a bonus pic lol


----------



## LilianNoir

@Dawni is that you??? Stunning eyes.   


Making a neon "halloween" swirl soap today. Black, orange, green, purple.
Also steadfastly NOT opening, peeking at or otherwise bothering yesterday's soap (I'm really bad about looking at soap/peeking and unmolding too early and it's given me some ash problems I think)
so today I'm being VERY good and leaving DisasterSoap alone.


----------



## Dawni

LilianNoir said:


> @Dawni is that you??? Stunning eyes.


Yep with the rice Puree on my face as a mask.... Lol

Your color combo looks awesome in my mind, can't wait to see the soap.


----------



## Catscankim

@GemstonePony ... Key West Blue accelerates for me every time.


----------



## GemstonePony

Catscankim said:


> @GemstonePony ... Key West Blue accelerates for me every time.


I'd heard that, so I was expecting Key West, Trial by Fire, and TD to be my most accelerated colors, so I'm honestly surprised they stayed pourable while orange and brown had to be glopped.


----------



## Dawni

If I knew stamping soap was so much fun I'd have saved up to get some a long time back lol




This is what I did at 1am, so technically it's a soapy thing for a new day lol. I need more practice on placement and pressure.. 

Also, I received some oxides I ordered for the Christmas soaps I'm planning. Need to get those done before this month ends to give em at least 2mos before the people here start their Christmas shopping. I'm gonna go do more research on oxides now...


----------



## TashaBird

I really like how the salty hearts dried with the salt showing all shimmery!


----------



## Andy7891

Those look like the perfect shade of red for Valentine’s Day. Kind of dark like the color of roses? Never tried salt in soap but it’s on the list for me.


----------



## Dawni

They remind me of red velvet cupcakes @TashaBird


----------



## msunnerstood

LilianNoir said:


> Wait...so...they're....
> 
> POOP O LANTERNS???
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let myself out


Ladies and gentlemen, my pumpkin poops now have a name!

Today I made a multi method soap. HP base, CP piping, and both HP and MP embeds. Had a piping blow out aka the frosting was a tad too loose and it started to run out before I wanted it to, in my haste to catch it I jerk and the frosting ran right down between my skin and the gap of my glove. I had to set the bag down somewhere it wouldnt keep running, rip that glove off and head to the sink.

I suck at taking loaf pics but here it is. anyone know how long a layer of piping needs to dry before I can cut it?





The base is Marshmallow fireside fo - dark brown with white  jojoba beads stirred in (hoping they melt into a marshmallow swirl) The piping is creamy nutmeg fo, as are the pumpkins. then unscented mp leaves. glitter and a sprinkle of jojoba beads.


----------



## Jersey Girl

Dawni said:


> Cut pics! Not as planned 100% but almost there hehe. I'm just glad I'm getting thin swirls in my HP aside from my usual blocky, abstract designs.
> View attachment 49307
> 
> And a bonus pic lol
> View attachment 49306


Pretty!  Looks like a ghost swirl. Love the rice facial shot! 



msunnerstood said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, my pumpkin poops now have a name!
> 
> Today I made a multi method soap. HP base, CP piping, and both HP and MP embeds. Had a piping blow out aka the frosting was a tad too loose and it started to run out before I wanted it to, in my haste to catch it I jerk and the frosting ran right down between my skin and the gap of my glove. I had to set the bag down somewhere it wouldnt keep running, rip that glove off and head to the sink.
> 
> I suck at taking loaf pics but here it is. anyone know how long a layer of piping needs to dry before I can cut it?
> 
> View attachment 49325
> 
> The base is Marshmallow fireside fo - dark brown with white  jojoba beads stirred in (hoping they melt into a marshmallow swirl) The piping is creamy nutmeg fo, as are the pumpkins. then unscented mp leaves. glitter and a sprinkle of jojoba beads.


So cute!  They sound good enough to eat!


----------



## Zing

Jillyb said:


> Nice.. love the green
> 
> Happy with my Soy latte batch today.. Dont know about you but every now and again I need some inspration for a new soaps.. got mine at the Cafe this morning





Jersey Girl said:


> Nice...I recently made a Cuban Tobacco (smells awesome) that reminds me of yours.





MarinaB said:


> Could you see that I am living in an oak forest?


Kinda want to eat all of these....

@Dawni Love the wispy swirls!


----------



## msunnerstood

The cut. I didn't think about this when I did the leaves but the way they are placed makes them look like pumpkin arms coming out of the marshmallow lol


----------



## MCKim

LilianNoir said:


> I finally made my marble soap!
> Annnnnd...friends, I think it was a disaster.
> I'm not even upset. There were a lot of "firsts" for me with that batch so it's fine. I just think it's funny. Even if it doesn't look great it'll smell good.
> Me: spends days and weeks painstakingly getting the right ratio of FO's for a scent blend concept.
> Also me: Fails to account for the fact that she's making a larger batch than usual and doesn't have enough of one component, so all that careful testing goes right out the window.   I subbed for a scent that was similar so I think it'll be fine.
> 
> I just.... I'm ridiculous you guys.


@LilianNoir You are hilarious!!!  Are you entering the Sept Contest?


----------



## TashaBird

Andy7891 said:


> Those look like the perfect shade of red for Valentine’s Day. Kind of dark like the color of roses? Never tried salt in soap but it’s on the list for me.


They were supposed to be for Valentine’s Day. But that’s only 5 1/2 months away, so I guess they won’t be ready in time. Everyone says a minimum 6 month cure. They smell amazing! Geranium, ylang ylang, lavender, and patchouli.


----------



## LilianNoir

MCKim said:


> @LilianNoir You are hilarious!!!  Are you entering the Sept Contest?


Yup!
And this is gonna be the one I enter, b/c I don't feel like doing a marble again any time soon! XD
(I will more than likely change my mind about this throughout the month but I DO have other soaps I want to make first)


----------



## Arimara

I'm really hoping that the FOs I bought smell DRASTICALLY different from how they smell OOB. One of them smells infuriatingly familiar to me and I can't recall where or what I've used that smells like it.


----------



## TashaBird

Did an experiment today with multiplying my basic recipe and it was QUITE the workout! 
16lbs of plain salt soap. %10CO %80 salt PPO. Now to find somewhere to cure them for a 6months-year. Someone here on SMF gave me the inspiration to do plain, but I can’t remember who. I just love the idea of CO, lye, salt. Very curious to see how they feel. Now to try and forget about them!


----------



## Catscankim

Arimara said:


> I'm really hoping that the FOs I bought smell DRASTICALLY different from how they smell OOB. One of them smells infuriatingly familiar to me and I can't recall where or what I've used that smells like it.


I bought a lime cilantro that was supposed to be a margarita soap flavor. It was exactly what i wanted OOB. It smells like Irish Spring in my almost fully cured soap.

I hate Irish Spring soap. But my guy-friend loves it. So i guess its not a total waste lol.


----------



## Arimara

Catscankim said:


> I bought a lime cilantro that was supposed to be a margarita soap flavor. It was exactly what i wanted OOB. It smells like Irish Spring in my almost fully cured soap.
> 
> I hate Irish Spring soap. But my guy-friend loves it. So i guess its not a total waste lol.


I miss using that soap, for the smell alone.


----------



## GemstonePony

Today I unmolded my Marble loaf, tidied up my small batch Adventures in Acceleration soap from yesterday(first pic), and made my Salt Soap trial batches with a different oil base for each color(second pic)


----------



## Jersey Girl

Cut these this AM. not super happy with the swirl but was surprised it wasn’t worse when I cut them. Batter thickened up really fast after I added the FO which wasn’t supposed to happen. Baby Bath from Aztec and Baby Powder from C&S 50/50 mix. Smells nice and baby clean. I Was plopping the last of the batter in the mold by the end and it was quite thick when I took the hanger to it. I’ve discovered that thicker batter can produce some pretty good swirls. Better than thinner actually.


----------



## Catscankim

Arimara said:


> I miss using that soap, for the smell alone.


It is called Lime Cilantro by Elements if you want it.


----------



## msunnerstood

Dawni said:


> If I knew stamping soap was so much fun I'd have saved up to get some a long time back lol
> View attachment 49320
> 
> This is what I did at 1am, so technically it's a soapy thing for a new day lol. I need more practice on placement and pressure..
> 
> Also, I received some oxides I ordered for the Christmas soaps I'm planning. Need to get those done before this month ends to give em at least 2mos before the people here start their Christmas shopping. I'm gonna go do more research on oxides now...



I love my soap stamp. I place mine where you have the front one. The exception is the tall and skinny soaps which are center in the lower third of the front.


----------



## LilianNoir

Just bought 16lbs of lye! The most I've ever purchased but EssentialDepot has a good deal on it ($23 w the green club membership which I figured was worth it for at least this month).

Now to wait. I guess I'm making melt and pour for a while.


----------



## Jersey Girl

LilianNoir said:


> Just bought 16lbs of lye! The most I've ever purchased but EssentialDepot has a good deal on it ($23 w the green club membership which I figured was worth it for at least this month).
> 
> Now to wait. I guess I'm making melt and pour for a while.


I wish I lived close enough to pick up. Prices are so much better. I ordered 32 lbs but had to pay $32 for shipping.   Comes out to $2.50 a lb. still better than most other suppliers. I was going to get the 50lb bucket from Duda Diesel which with shipping to me comes out to $2 lb but I’m afraid of moisture getting inside so I ordered the smaller containers.  Maybe next time I’ll try Duda. I was saving my old Essential Depot lye containers so I could transfer to them when it first arrived so as to limit the amount of times I would be opening the bucket and letting moisture in but....I don’t know...lol

In the mold resting comfortably. Apple Pumpkin. My first foodish scent. I generally don’t make them. Do people really like to wash with them?  It does smell delicious!  Can’t really see the colors until the cut but I used Angry Rose (MM), Koi (MM),  Lemon Cupcake (MM), and Cocoa Powder with plain batter as the base color. Should be autumnal!

Edited to add the cut...


----------



## Quilter99755

Catscankim said:


> I bought a lime cilantro that was supposed to be a margarita soap flavor. It was exactly what i wanted OOB. It smells like Irish Spring in my almost fully cured soap.
> 
> I hate Irish Spring soap. But my guy-friend loves it. So i guess its not a total waste lol.


I used Irish Sprng just once when they sent a sample bar to every mailbox in the country (I think). It turned my skin a bright red color with whitish lumps....sort of like a turkey neck. And itchy! I took another shower post haste and it all went away. I haven't used it since but can still smell the odor. Needless to say, I'll be staying away from lime cilantro too!


----------



## Zing

I labored in my soap workshop to celebrate Labor Day.  I made 2 loaves of an Ione Swirl (that's 'Lone' if you're using the New Zealand alphabet  ), scented with rosemary, lemongrass, and basil, colored pink, white, black, and gray similar to my February challenge entry (ahem, third place).  Nice to have my soap shop back after our relative stopped quarantining in the basement yesterday.

And on this Labor Day and in this economy I know I am blessed with a job and praying for all my soaping friends that are hit hard.


----------



## msunnerstood

I didnt like the way my HP pumpkin Poop came out so Im now trying them in CP (y'all are a cp influence) Im going to swirl in black so I can use a pumpkin scent. Lye water is cooling now so wish me luck.

ETA: Well that was close, Fragrance doesnt accelerate my pootootie. My recipe traced quickly, in less than a minute.. added the fragrance to the black and it started moving. Luckily, HP has taught me to hustle.


----------



## MarinaB

Christmas soap.


----------



## Zing

MarinaB said:


> Christmas soap.


Very elegant! What are the red things on top?


----------



## Catscankim

Quilter99755 said:


> I used Irish Sprng just once when they sent a sample bar to every mailbox in the country (I think). It turned my skin a bright red color with whitish lumps....sort of like a turkey neck. And itchy! I took another shower post haste and it all went away. I haven't used it since but can still smell the odor. Needless to say, I'll be staying away from lime cilantro too!


It always made me itchy too.

I unmolded my salt bars. I am really happy with them. No color added. FO is Abalone and Sea by Crafters Choice.


----------



## earlene

LilianNoir said:


> I recently discovered the liner "hack" for squeeze bottles, but the neck of my squeeze bottles seems kind of narrow. How do you guys get the liner in the bottle? Mine just kinda bunches up.



I fold them lengthwise so they are the shape of a pencil, then carefully push them down inside that way.  Then I open the top end of the bag & fold it over the screw-top lip of the bottle.  When filling with soap batter the weight of the soap opens them up, however there does need to be somewhere for the air to displace (escape) out the top of the bottle so the bag will fill up completely, so I watch to make sure that happens.  If the fold-over at the bottle neck is too tight, then the bag can't fill completely because it can't displace the air between the bottle and the outside of the bag.


----------



## earlene

LilianNoir said:


> Just bought 16lbs of lye! The most I've ever purchased but EssentialDepot has a good deal on it ($23 w the green club membership which I figured was worth it for at least this month).



I really like their lye bottles.  When I started masterbatching my NaOH, I poured the solution into the already labeled empty bottles. The only additional label I add is the date the solution is made and the total weight in the bottle at that time.  The plastic is very good quality and the seal of the caps make them perfect for preventing spillage if a bottle gets knocked over.  And with that lid it makes it even safer to shake the bottle prior to opening to ensure the solution hasn't settled.  I do, however, keep a gloved finger over the top of the cap out of an abundance of caution and long-time habit, as well as only shake over the sink.  I generally make enough master-batch lye to fill 2 bottles full and one more partially full.  I then keep those inside another plastic tub, just in case any of them ever spring a leak.  So far, they have held up exceptionally well; no leaks ever; no problems at all have come up with them for long-term use as lye solution vessels.  AND one bottle full is a comfortable weight (for my elderly weaker muscles & arthritic hands) for pouring.



Jersey Girl said:


> I wish I lived close enough to pick up. Prices are so much better. I ordered 32 lbs but had to pay $32 for shipping.   Comes out to $2.50 a lb. still better than most other suppliers. I was going to get the 50lb bucket from Duda Diesel which with shipping to me comes out to $2 lb but I’m afraid of moisture getting inside so I ordered the smaller containers.  Maybe next time I’ll try Duda. I was saving my old Essential Depot lye containers so I could transfer to them when it first arrived so as to limit the amount of times I would be opening the bucket and letting moisture in but....I don’t know...lol



If you keep an eye out, you will notice, they periodically have sales in which not only does the price go down significantly, but also you can get free shipping.  And also, if you attend a soapmaking conference where they are one of the sponsoring vendors, they also take orders for attendees and deliver it to you at the conference with no shipping/delivery fee.  Of course right now, no one is having live conferences, but I expect that will once again become available to us and it's a whole lot of fun to participate in those conferences.  I don't know if ED is a sponsoring vendor at the Northeast Bubbles & Blazes gathering (link), which I suspect is not too far from you. They are a sponsor at SoapCon in Kentucky, and some others I have attended, and I've taken advantage of those kinds of pre-order deals with no deliver/shipping fees and it's well worth it. AND, sometimes on the last day, vendors sell off excess stock they brought with them to the conference at reduced prices so they don't have to lug them back to their warehouses. I've got some really good prices for a few things that way.


----------



## tommysgirl

Catscankim said:


> I unmolded my salt bars. I am really happy with them. No color added. FO is Abalone and Sea by Crafters Choice.


Are those little seashells on top? Very nice 



MarinaB said:


> Christmas soap.


Beautiful colors 

I cut a practice batch that I made yesterday for this month's challenge. Gonna have to watch the videos a few more times...lol. I made a very small batch and I feel that, for me, working so small was a problem - especially since I have very little experience with designs and patterns. Also I used too much secondary color, like @earlene specifically said not to do, despite my best effort not to do that. But that is the point of practice, right?? Learn what to - and not to - do


----------



## Andy7891

TashaBird said:


> They were supposed to be for Valentine’s Day. But that’s only 5 1/2 months away, so I guess they won’t be ready in time. Everyone says a minimum 6 month cure. They smell amazing! Geranium, ylang ylang, lavender, and patchouli.


Maybe next Valentine’s Day! I have some soaps that 4 months old and I’m excited to see how they compare to 1 or 2 month cures. All the best.


----------



## SPowers

SPowers said:


> I made a Christmas themed soap - 3 layers with the top having confetti in it.  It was a pretty heavy trace and the top layer pushed the 2nd layer down a bit so a bit disappointed about that.  The red mica I have produces a very dark red - almost burgundy so I tried to lighten/brighten it a bit with just a small amt of TD but it turned out more of a tomato colour - another disappointment.  But who know, it may be ok (it will have to be) tomorrow when I cut.



Here is the cut from my Christmas soap...


----------



## LilianNoir

earlene said:


> I fold them lengthwise so they are the shape of a pencil, then carefully push them down inside that way.  Then I open the top end of the bag & fold it over the screw-top lip of the bottle.  When filling with soap batter the weight of the soap opens them up, however there does need to be somewhere for the air to displace (escape) out the top of the bottle so the bag will fill up completely, so I watch to make sure that happens.  If the fold-over at the bottle neck is too tight, then the bag can't fill completely because it can't displace the air between the bottle and the outside of the bag.



Ah! Thank you! This is what I tried myself - well without filling, but I wondered if filling would make it open up. I just thought I had something wrong. I guess I'll have to just eventually bite the bullet and try it sometime.
Good to know I had the right idea though. Thank you!



earlene said:


> I really like their lye bottles.  When I started masterbatching my NaOH, I poured the solution into the already labeled empty bottles. The only additional label I add is the date the solution is made and the total weight in the bottle at that time.  The plastic is very good quality and the seal of the caps make them perfect for preventing spillage if a bottle gets knocked over.  And with that lid it makes it even safer to shake the bottle prior to opening to ensure the solution hasn't settled.  I do, however, keep a gloved finger over the top of the cap out of an abundance of caution and long-time habit, as well as only shake over the sink.  I generally make enough master-batch lye to fill 2 bottles full and one more partially full.  I then keep those inside another plastic tub, just in case any of them ever spring a leak.  So far, they have held up exceptionally well; no leaks ever; no problems at all have come up with them for long-term use as lye solution vessels.  AND one bottle full is a comfortable weight (for my elderly weaker muscles & arthritic hands) for pouring.
> 
> 
> If you keep an eye out, you will notice, they periodically have sales in which not only does the price go down significantly, but also you can get free shipping.  And also, if you attend a soapmaking conference where they are one of the sponsoring vendors, they also take orders for attendees and deliver it to you at the conference with no shipping/delivery fee.  Of course right now, no one is having live conferences, but I expect that will once again become available to us and it's a whole lot of fun to participate in those conferences.  I don't know if ED is a sponsoring vendor at the Northeast Bubbles & Blazes gathering (link), which I suspect is not too far from you. They are a sponsor at SoapCon in Kentucky, and some others I have attended, and I've taken advantage of those kinds of pre-order deals with no deliver/shipping fees and it's well worth it. AND, sometimes on the last day, vendors sell off excess stock they brought with them to the conference at reduced prices so they don't have to lug them back to their warehouses. I've got some really good prices for a few things that way.



AH! This is helpful! The ziplock containers I use for small batches works ok if the lye sits for a day or two but when I tried to masterbatch and it say for a few weeks it got lint-y. And I don't fully trust the seal(even though it's a threaded screw top) to shake. Definitely going to hold on to these bottles when they're empty.


I was so hoping to get to go to the 2021 HSCG conference, in part b/c it would've given me an excuse to visit a friend on that side of town, but I personally won't feel safe going to any indoor gathering for a while. 

But today, I am finally cutting into two batches of soap - my marble and my Halloween swirl.I was good and left the Halloween swirl completely untouched for 48 hours so hopefully no ash!


----------



## MarinaB

Zing said:


> Very elegant! What are the red things on top?


Thank you! It is red pepper I brought from Madagascar


----------



## violets2217

Today I wanted to try out a new technique, new slab mold, and try micas for the first time.... Tried a line swirl and definitely need to work on my lines! Lol! Maybe I’ll use some big Squeeze bottles next time. I let my daughter pick out the colors since she need more unscented soap and I didn’t have any fragrance oils that wouldn’t accelerate. The micas were pretty cool, but I notice they were a bit “glittery”... will she be glittery after washing?


----------



## tommysgirl

violets2217 said:


> Today I wanted to try out a new technique, new slab mold, and try micas for the first time.... Tried a line swirl and definitely need to work on my lines! Lol! Maybe I’ll use some big Squeeze bottles next time. I let my daughter pick out the colors since she need more unscented soap and I didn’t have any fragrance oils that wouldn’t accelerate. The micas were pretty cool, but I notice they were a bit “glittery”... will she be glittery after washing? View attachment 49375


That is a beautiful soap! I do not believe the micas will leave her glittery - which could be good or bad depending on her evaluation of glitter


----------



## violets2217

tommysgirl said:


> That is a beautiful soap! I do not believe the micas will leave her glittery - which could be good or bad depending on her evaluation of glitter



Thanks! She didn’t complain when she picked out the colors... 

Now I just need to figure out how to cut the slab of soap! Lol


----------



## LilianNoir

@violets2217 micas don't tend to shimmer when they're in a soap, although I do notice that when wet, the side of my purple/mint swirls look a little sparkly. But they never leave that on my skin.

I cut DisasterSoap(the marble) and the halloween soap I made this weekend, and....

DISASTER SOAP WASN'T A DISASTER!! Halloween soap turned out good too!

After having what felt like ALL of my last batches turn out with some issue or another (cosmetic issues only but enough to make me upset), it was REALLY nice to have both of these turn out pretty much the way I envisioned them in my minds eye. "Disaster soap" wasn't REALLY a disaster but had a several things that didn't go to plan (ran out of one of my FOs, didn't mix up enough mica blend, had batter thicken up faster than I thought....) I had no idea how it might've turned out. But it did!!

I won't show pictures of the cut, b/c I'm probably entering it in the contest (unless I do another marble soap). But I can show you Halloween soap!!




Halloween soap was a "gimme". I did it for the sole purpose of doing a soap that was simple with low expectations that would boost my confidence, and it did!
I'm not sure about the scent yet. I did a custom blend of several FOs (mostly b/c I didn't have enough of any one. I haven't bought large bottles yet but am starting to) trying to get a dark, woodsy, "spicy sweet" scent.
It smelled ok in the batter, but now it has a kind of bubblegum quality. I'm going to wait to see how it changes with cure though.

The one thing I DIDN'T like, was that my tops looked a little weird.



I didn't have ash!! (I was complaining in another thread about my ash problem). Spraying with alcohol, covering with plastic wrap, and insulating in a towel and leaving it alone for 2 hours seemed to do the trick.
But!
1. my glitter all but disappeared. I use a holographic bio-glitter, and sprayed the alcohol on that. I'm assuming it was the alcohol but could've been the heat?
2. I have, what seems to be, glycerin beads on the top. Not liquid. Not zappy. Not oily. Almost positive they're glycerin. But why? I'm guessing humidity (See: Florida. Also our house has VERY poor insulation, and in the middle of the day the A/C has trouble keeping up. I didn't soap during the middle of the day but I did notice the A/C struggled when I was making soap and it was a little warmer than usual.) So if the A/C isn't keeping up, our internal humidity is probably a little higher as well.

I wonder if that's why my edges were really soft too. 

I know this thread isn't really for troubleshooting, but if anyone has any thoughts on this, let me know! You can send me a PM so as to not hijack.

Ok this is long, I'm just so happy!!!!
These batches have renewed my enjoyment, desire and drive to make soap.


----------



## violets2217

I liked the shimmer but hopefully she won’t be all aglow after her shower! When I get to impatient and cut my bars too soon I have edges like that! But your bars look awesome! I love the Halloween colors! I tried a swirl the other day and wasn’t expecting it but turned out some pretty fall colors! Also.. I made a pink clay Shea butter soap the other day and it started sweating and now has bad soda ash... I’m guessing this summer Florida humidity is recking all our soap! Good luck!


----------



## LilianNoir

@violets2217 I've never had soap leave shimmer on me (even if I want it to! XD)

That pink shea is beautiful!!
Are you going to show us the halloween one? I gotta see now! 
I have another friend who lives nearby (5 minutes) and she doesn't have the problems I do with ash or sweating, but I really think the poor insulation at my place isn't helping. Let me tell you, I am 1000% OVER Florida weather.  I've lived here for 20+ years and I was done about 15 years ago.LOLOL.

But it does kind of help to see another Floridian have the same issues. There are some things we just can't control I guess.


----------



## Misschief

LilianNoir said:


> The one thing I DIDN'T like, was that my tops looked a little weird.


That, right there, is why I no longer spray my tops with alcohol. I get that EVERY time. The soaps look great, though!


----------



## Zing

violets2217 said:


> View attachment 49381


Um, were you peeking in my basement window?  I didn't take a photo of my top but it is eerily similar to yours.  Great minds and all that....


----------



## Zing

@LilianNoir That Halloween soap is something, very nice.  Love all the colors that pop.  Great job.  

I cut my Labor Day soap tonight (latest Ione) and still loving my new cutter!  Love that satisfying 'thwok'!


----------



## Catscankim

I have had more and more disappointing soaps lately. It keeps accelerating on me, even with FO that i have used before. AND i have been soaping cool, AND I have only been SB to emulsion to start with.

I made a Lavender EO 40/42 charcoal bar last night. I kept some batter made with Champagne mica for a “secret feather” hanger swirl, which i have done before.

I added the EO at emulsion and it quickly went to medium trace. I didn't even use the full amt of lavender because i didn't have enough. I should have just poured it then and left it at that. But nooooo....i had to go and add my ac and mica. Plop plop into the mold.

Yes I live in FL, and yes its hot and humid. But my ac is set to morgue and the doors are closed.

I just cut it. Its looks terrible. I guess i can cut the ends off to erase signs of plopping, but that will leave me with a small bar of soap with what looks like an ink blot in the middle.

edit...i guess i should show the soap lol


----------



## Zing

Catscankim said:


> I just cut it. Its looks terrible. I guess i can cut the ends off to erase signs of plopping, but that will leave me with a small bar of soap with what looks like an ink blot in the middle.


I think you are being entirely too hard on yourself -- but I know how disappointing it is to have a vision in mind but end up with something else.  I still struggle with that myself but am learning to call it "rustic" .  I love your color combination, the top, and even the design in the middle.


----------



## MarinaB

I forgot a name for this kind of pepper I brought from Indonesia. Never used in cooking. My soap is a last resort to use it.


----------



## tommysgirl

Catscankim said:


> I just cut it. Its looks terrible. I guess i can cut the ends off to erase signs of plopping, but that will leave me with a small bar of soap with what looks like an ink blot in the middle.


I'm with @Zing, I like it. I like the rustic look of it. The rough tops, hole-y spaces on the sides and shock of color in the middle all lend to each other. It is disappointing when things don't go as planned, though, so I get it. I have some soaps that I don't like, my husband says they look good to him, that I'm going to try to felt b/c I just don't like the look of them. That may end up being a disaster too, lol!


----------



## Misschief

Catscankim said:


> I have had more and more disappointing soaps lately. It keeps accelerating on me, even with FO that i have used before. AND i have been soaping cool, AND I have only been SB to emulsion to start with.
> 
> I made a Lavender EO 40/42 charcoal bar last night. I kept some batter made with Champagne mica for a “secret feather” hanger swirl, which i have done before.
> 
> I added the EO at emulsion and it quickly went to medium trace. I didn't even use the full amt of lavender because i didn't have enough. I should have just poured it then and left it at that. But nooooo....i had to go and add my ac and mica. Plop plop into the mold.
> 
> Yes I live in FL, and yes its hot and humid. But my ac is set to morgue and the doors are closed.
> 
> I just cut it. Its looks terrible. I guess i can cut the ends off to erase signs of plopping, but that will leave me with a small bar of soap with what looks like an ink blot in the middle.
> 
> edit...i guess i should show the soap lol


If it's any consolation, I did the same kind of thing with what was supposed to be a margarita inspired soap. It accelerated like crazy as soon as the FO went in. There's nothing wrong with the soap and, even though I wasn't going to, when I took it to the market it sold pretty quickly; people loved the scent and they loved the colours.

I think yours looks like a happy little cloud. It's not as bad as you think it is.


----------



## LilianNoir

Zing said:


> I think you are being entirely too hard on yourself -- but I know how disappointing it is to have a vision in mind but end up with something else.  I still struggle with that myself but am learning to call it "rustic" .  I love your color combination, the top, and even the design in the middle.


What Zing said! I know this feeling well! I was right there until this most recent batch.  It helps to remind yourself (and this applies to me too!) that there are SO many variables at work with soap that it surprises even folks who have been doing it a while. I suspect you may be similar to me in that you want to know why it went sideways so you can fix it for next time. 
Look to see if there was something you did differently between this and a batch you liked. Even if it was swapping steps (e.g. adding EO first, and then color).
Colorants can cause acceleration too and I think TD and AC can cause slight acceleration maybe.

I think it looks neat personally. ^_^


----------



## violets2217

Zing said:


> Um, were you peeking in my basement window?  I didn't take a photo of my top but it is eerily similar to yours.  Great minds and all that....


See... my tops look pretty cool it’s the rest that looks weird and not with beautiful whispy lines ... like yours! Love your colors! And I’ll try to stay away from your basement window, but it was so worth it!!! Lol


----------



## The_Phoenix

Well...poop. I intended to make the loveliest soap today. And it was lovely from start to...fragrance. It riced beyond anything I've ever experienced. I knew that there was going to be some acceleration (based on the FO reviews), so I soaped cool, waited to the last minute to add the FO to each color, and worked fast with a spatula. Not quite seized but darn close. Normally I can stick blend ricing on low and can fix it, but not this time. And boy is it hot, even just after an hour after pouring it! Super bummed because I made it at my daughter's request--she wanted a flowery soap. Cross your fingers for me that it comes out ok!

I am humbled today...


----------



## Misschief

I made more poop... Unicorn Poop this time, scented with Energy FO. The smell remaining on my fingers takes me right back to picking raspberries when I was a teen.


----------



## earlene

I ordered some stuff from Make Your Own and Amazon for soap and body stuff; also made some insect repellant.


----------



## msunnerstood

Misschief said:


> I made more poop... Unicorn Poop this time, scented with Energy FO. The smell remaining on my fingers takes me right back to picking raspberries when I was a teen.


Yay! More poop. I love the colors. Its on my list to make but i need to wait for FB to open back up for the fo I want
I posted my pumpkin poop on my personal FB page just to show friends and Im pre-saled out. They didnt seem to mind waiting for it to cure before I shipped. 

One of my regular Customers likes to be surprised so she Pay Pals me an amount and I choose the soap and products so Im having fun putting together her box tonight.


----------



## TashaBird

Misschief said:


> I made more poop... Unicorn Poop this time, scented with Energy FO. The smell remaining on my fingers takes me right back to picking raspberries when I was a teen.


I need to make these poops for my 3yo grandson. He laughs at all things poop! And, I miss him so much!!!


----------



## Zing

Misschief said:


> I made more poop... Unicorn Poop this time, scented with Energy FO. The smell remaining on my fingers takes me right back to picking raspberries when I was a teen.


Better to smell raspberries than....WAIT, WHAT? WHY HAS THIS THREAD BEEN TAKEN OVER BY POOP TALK??!!  What is happening??!!


----------



## TashaBird

Zing said:


> Better to smell raspberries than....WAIT, WHAT? WHY HAS THIS THREAD BEEN TAKEN OVER BY POOP TALK??!!  What is happening??!!


Leave humans together long enough and the talk will always turn to poop.


----------



## Arimara

TashaBird said:


> Leave humans together long enough and the talk will always turn to poop.


Not this human. I personally find it revolting talking about poop if it does not concern the bovine kind I sometimes smell in the country. Medical reasons also don't count.


----------



## Catscankim

tommysgirl said:


> I'm with @Zing, I like it. I like the rustic look of it. The rough tops, hole-y spaces on the sides and shock of color in the middle all lend to each other. It is disappointing when things don't go as planned, though, so I get it. I have some soaps that I don't like, my husband says they look good to him, that I'm going to try to felt b/c I just don't like the look of them. That may end up being a disaster too, lol!


I thought about trying my hand at felting soaps i dont like. I just dont know where to start with that


----------



## violets2217

Catscankim said:


> I thought about trying my hand at felting soaps i dont like. I just dont know where to start with that



Did you see this post? So cool! I didn’t even know what that was!!! 





__





						I tried felting today!
					

I tried felting today! Room for improvement but overall I'm pleased with the results. I used salt bars I made in April. I wasn't sure how much they would shrink during the process since I lathered & worked them each for a full 30 minutes. They don't look like they lost too much size so that...




					www.soapmakingforum.com


----------



## Catscankim

violets2217 said:


> Did you see this post? So cool! I didn’t even know what that was!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried felting today!
> 
> 
> I tried felting today! Room for improvement but overall I'm pleased with the results. I used salt bars I made in April. I wasn't sure how much they would shrink during the process since I lathered & worked them each for a full 30 minutes. They don't look like they lost too much size so that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.soapmakingforum.com


I know. I never knew it existed until that post lol. Might be a good way ofsaving ugly soaps!


----------



## Cosmo71

Susie said:


> I have a 2lb batch of Lavender/Peppermint soap sitting on the counter wrapped in a towel going through gel phase.  I am not fond of the scent, but my daughter requested it.  I made both of us some lip balm also.  Hers has peppermint EO in it.
> 
> I will probably get lots of flack for this, but this is how I clean up my soaping.  I make sure my sinks are free of dishes that we eat out of and the dishwasher is also.
> 
> I pour about half a sink of really hot water with about a pint of vinegar added to it.  I scrape every last gram I can get of soap out of my bowl, and off my SB, and off the spatula.  I then wipe everything down with paper towels to remove all possible residue.  Then they get rinsed with LOTS of HOT water at full force.  Then into the vinegar sink they go.  They get swished and washed thoroughly with a plastic scrubbing brush.  All of this with gloves still on.  Rinsed again, then run through the dishwasher.
> 
> I am making liquid soap when my new pH meter comes in, so I am going to do some testing of the vinegar water before and after washing my soaping stuff just to see.


My lavender mint was quickly chosen by my friends who smelled it as well as ordered by friends online.  I always try to remember it is not about what I like but what my customers/ friends want.  We all have unique tastes so I ask what fragrances they like and try to appease them.  The lavender mint smells pretty nice and I am not a fan of lavender myself.



Derpina Bubbles said:


> I cleaned 200 and eleventy million soap utensils, pots, pans and bowls.  I may have fudged the numbers there. I think there was more. Felt like it anyway .  Cleaning up because the Mother-In-Law is coming to stay. She will be doing her not so subtle inspection. Kill. Me. Now.


Oh your kitty is too adorable


----------



## earlene

Cosmo71 said:


> Oh your kitty is too adorable


Derpina Bubbles has not been on the forum for 4 years, so she probably won't be seeing your response.  But it's cool you are reading the hundreds of posts from the past.  I did that too when I was new; so much wealth of information!  Another fun thing was to go through all the past SMF Challenge threads and try my hand at some of the techniques introduced in those challenges.


----------



## Arimara

I melted about  9oz of MP soap and tested 3 FO's. I'm not sure if that is an accurate way of seeing how and FO holds in soap but, I did learn a few things about MP soap.


----------



## tommysgirl

Catscankim said:


> I thought about trying my hand at felting soaps i dont like. I just dont know where to start with that


I had seen a few things on it but it was @gardengeek post referenced by @violets2217 that made me want to actually try. I ordered an inexpensive pack of felting wool on Amazon that had sample quantities of like 30 colors. Tried it last night and it's pretty cool! Not hard at all, just takes a little bit of time. My bars are pretty small because I've been working with relatively small batches and smaller homemade molds until recently. So my biggest worry was that I was going to use up all the soap before I actually got it felted, lol! But in reality I didn't loose that much soap at all. I love playing in the lather and bubbles, tho lol!


----------



## Jersey Girl

tommysgirl said:


> I had seen a few things on it but it was @gardengeek post referenced by @violets2217 that made me want to actually try. I ordered an inexpensive pack of felting wool on Amazon that had sample quantities of like 30 colors. Tried it last night and it's pretty cool! Not hard at all, just takes a little bit of time. My bars are pretty small because I've been working with relatively small batches and smaller homemade molds until recently. So my biggest worry was that I was going to use up all the soap before I actually got it felted, lol! But in reality I didn't loose that much soap at all. I love playing in the lather and bubbles, tho lol!


Pictures!  I’m thinking of trying this too.


----------



## tommysgirl

Jersey Girl said:


> Pictures!  I’m thinking of trying this too.


Not too bad for first attempts. I want to try again when I have some larger bars to use. These are really small


----------



## LilianNoir

Zing said:


> Better to smell raspberries than....WAIT, WHAT? WHY HAS THIS THREAD BEEN TAKEN OVER BY POOP TALK??!!  What is happening??!!


I  mean, it's 2020 friend. So, any thing goes I think.
 


Arimara said:


> I melted about  9oz of MP soap and tested 3 FO's. I'm not sure if that is an accurate way of seeing how and FO holds in soap but, I did learn a few things about MP soap.



I've been using MP to test new FOs and blends. It helps to see how the blend responds to some heat. Doesn't help with acceleration or ricing tho.


----------



## gardengeek

tommysgirl said:


> Not too bad for first attempts. I want to try again when I have some larger bars to use. These are really small
> View attachment 49427
> View attachment 49428


It's fun, isn't it?!?!


----------



## Dawni

I'm hung up on the poop

So much so that my soap today was the consistency of poop. Ugh. Don't even know what went wrong with it. It was fine until the colors - which btw never happened before - and..... We'll, does soap on a stick happen to HP too??? If not, then I invented it tonight lol




I'm so irritated haha.. I forsee huge pockets of nothing and weird color mashups on the inside. Let's see tomorrow. Hopefully it looks OK enough to pass as abstract when it's cut lol


----------



## The_Phoenix

This is the soap that riced like crazy on me something fierce yesterday. It’s oozy.  Bummer because the colors are exactly what I was going for. Was supposed to be a lovely drop swirl but that obviously wasn’t going to happen once it started to seize up. This is a first for me. I’m not sure what to do with it. ??? The worst part is that it smells amazing! Strongly floral, which is what got me in this mess.


----------



## mdignazio

First time piping frosting in 20 yrs... since my cake decorating class at Michael's.  HA HA HA!  It was a bit rough getting it all back again but the frosting behaved perfectly.  Had a lot of fun and am already getting ideas for more designs and flowers.  I have the big piping kit and I don't really bake anymore... it's like kismet, right?   Colored with cocoa and FO is a 1:1 mix of Crafter's Choice Cocoa and Marshmallow.  I'm calling it Hot Cocoa & Marshmallow Cupcakes.   Because I can't think of anything else.


----------



## amd

I made lye water for soapmaking tomorrow.

Ordered hair nets to further improve my sanitation/GMP for B&B products. I've just been wearing a tight kerchief over my head because I've been too lazy to just order the hair nets. I gave myself a good talking to today and remedied that laziness. I will be making another batch of lotion for personal use.


----------



## tommysgirl

gardengeek said:


> It's fun, isn't it?!?!


It truly is!


----------



## Zing

The_Phoenix said:


> This is the soap that riced like crazy on me something fierce yesterday. It’s oozy.  Bummer because the colors are exactly what I was going for. Was supposed to be a lovely drop swirl but that obviously wasn’t going to happen once it started to seize up. This is a first for me. I’m not sure what to do with it. ??? The worst part is that it smells amazing! Strongly floral, which is what got me in this mess.


I love your color combination.  And eve tho' you didn't get your drop swirl, your design is still cool!  What to do with it?  Um, wash your hands? #COVIDPrevention.  What scents did you use?


amd said:


> I gave myself a good talking to today and remedied that laziness.


Lazy is definitely not how I would describe you!  Just take a quick glance at your posts to see otherwise!


----------



## msunnerstood

Im making body wash for an order that has to ship tomorrow. Then I need to start planning my marble soap



Dawni said:


> I'm hung up on the poop
> 
> So much so that my soap today was the consistency of poop. Ugh. Don't even know what went wrong with it. It was fine until the colors - which btw never happened before - and..... We'll, does soap on a stick happen to HP too??? If not, then I invented it tonight lol
> View attachment 49430
> 
> I'm so irritated haha.. I forsee huge pockets of nothing and weird color mashups on the inside. Let's see tomorrow. Hopefully it looks OK enough to pass as abstract when it's cut lol


It exists, happened to me last week. Mine happened when I added the FO. First time for me in HP


----------



## earlene

Dawni said:


> I'm hung up on the poop
> 
> So much so that my soap today was the consistency of poop. Ugh. Don't even know what went wrong with it. It was fine until the colors - which btw never happened before - and..... We'll, does soap on a stick happen to HP too??? If not, then I invented it tonight lol


Yes, my first soap on a stick was HP.  It was a while back & I don't really remember the exact details, but it was FO related.


----------



## The_Phoenix

Zing said:


> I love your color combination.  And eve tho' you didn't get your drop swirl, your design is still cool!  What to do with it?  Um, wash your hands? #COVIDPrevention.  What scents did you use?
> Lazy is definitely not how I would describe you!  Just take a quick glance at your posts to see otherwise!


Thank you! I cut it and am letting it cure. It's oozing FO, so the plan is to just let it sit and see if it absorbs back into the soap. Either way, it was both humbling and an opportunity to learn.

I used Elements Bath and Body's Yellow Brick Road for the yellow (it's my fffaaavvvooorrriiitttee yellow); for the red, Workshop Heritage's Manganese Violet, Mad Mica's Spicy Tomato, and Elements Bath and Body's Persimmon Frost; for the light blue Nurture Soap's Sky Blue; and the dark blue is Workshop Heritage's Rainbow Blue Mica. Workshop Heritage's micas are wonderful to work with.

The fragrance oil is Foxy Lady by Nurture Soap.


----------



## Dawni

@msunnerstood and @earlene, but that's the thing! I didn't use any FOs, not even EOs. Even the colorants I used weren't for the first time. I just can't figure it out lol

Anyway, I cut it earlier. Not so bad, but not pretty, and definitely not what I wanted lol




And check out the horrible side lol




Colors are indigo, annatto and spirulina infusions. White is how white my lard soap is.


----------



## Jersey Girl

Dawni said:


> @msunnerstood and @earlene, but that's the thing! I didn't use any FOs, not even EOs. Even the colorants I used weren't for the first time. I just can't figure it out lol
> 
> Anyway, I cut it earlier. Not so bad, but not pretty, and definitely not what I wanted lol
> View attachment 49446
> 
> And check out the horrible side lol
> View attachment 49447
> 
> Colors are indigo, annatto and spirulina infusions. White is how white my lard soap is.


I think the cut looks pretty cool. That’s the beauty about handmade soap...no one but you knows what it was “supposed “ to look like!


----------



## msunnerstood

The_Phoenix said:


> Workshop Heritage's micas are wonderful to work with.



They are. The shipping time makes it difficult though. Had to wait two weeks for my last mica order to ship and 3 weeks total before I had it in hand. Not a big deal if you plan ahead but I would order more if it was a bit faster.


----------



## AliOop

cmzaha said:


> I forgot to mention I also poured some little Leprechaun size soaps in my
> Leprechaun molds that were in the mail when I got home from my trip. They are really cute little sample soapies, and I just upped my batch size by 2 oz oils and had a perfect pour in one mold of 4 cavities.
> View attachment 43769
> 
> ETA: to add pictures


I don’t know how I missed these - they turned out beautifully! Your swirls are fantastic.  

As much as I griped about those leprechaun molds when I got them, people love them. I put leftover soap batter from each batch into these, so I end up with a variety of colors and scents. Then package them in threes or fours in a see-through drawstring bag. Very popular as gifts!


----------



## Misschief

AliOop said:


> I don’t know how I missed these - they turned out beautifully! Your swirls are fantastic.
> 
> As much as I griped about those leprechaun molds when I got them, people love them. I put leftover soap batter from each batch into these, so I end up with a variety of colors and scents. Then package them in threes or fours in a see-through drawstring bag. Very popular as gifts!
> 
> View attachment 49453


I've purposely started making 1000 gm batches to fill my 950 gm mold. I pour the leftover batter into a small squares mold; I have a few customers who love the smaller sizes of soaps and they like that they can get the smaller ones in the same scents and colours as the full size bars. They're perfect for smaller hands and, I've been told, those travelling in RVs or camping.


----------



## Jersey Girl

This is what soapy thing I’ve done so far today...soap making hack...
For those who order large blocks of Cocoa Butter. I bought these mini ice cube trays at the dollar store and melt portions of the block in a double boiler, refrigerate for an hour or so til they are hardened and store them in bags or Tupperware in the fridge. Makes it so much easier when adding it to a recipe.  I have 6 of them some round and some rectangular shape.  They sell them in 2 packs...or maybe 3?  I can’t remember. Lol.


----------



## gardengeek

Jersey Girl said:


> This is what soapy thing I’ve done so far today...soap making hack...
> For those who order large blocks of Cocoa Butter. I bought these mini ice cube trays at the dollar store and melt portions of the block in a double boiler, refrigerate for an hour or so til they are hardened and store them in bags or Tupperware in the fridge. Makes it so much easier when adding it to a recipe.  I have 6 of them some round and some rectangular shape.  They sell them in 2 packs...or maybe 3?  I can’t remember. Lol.


Great idea! Making your own wafers


----------



## shunt2011

Jersey Girl said:


> This is what soapy thing I’ve done so far today...soap making hack...
> For those who order large blocks of Cocoa Butter. I bought these mini ice cube trays at the dollar store and melt portions of the block in a double boiler, refrigerate for an hour or so til they are hardened and store them in bags or Tupperware in the fridge. Makes it so much easier when adding it to a recipe.  I have 6 of them some round and some rectangular shape.  They sell them in 2 packs...or maybe 3?  I can’t remember. Lol.



I've been doing that for years.  I just use 2 oz individual molds.   Makes it so much easier than trying to chip off 10 lb or 25 lb blocks.


----------



## Arimara

Dawni said:


> @msunnerstood and @earlene, but that's the thing! I didn't use any FOs, not even EOs. Even the colorants I used weren't for the first time. I just can't figure it out lol
> 
> Anyway, I cut it earlier. Not so bad, but not pretty, and definitely not what I wanted lol
> View attachment 49446
> 
> And check out the horrible side lol
> View attachment 49447
> 
> Colors are indigo, annatto and spirulina infusions. White is how white my lard soap is.


That soap reminds me of an avocado and egg breakfast combo where the egg yolk is running all over the place.


----------



## The_Phoenix

shunt2011 said:


> I've been doing that for years.  I just use 2 oz individual molds.   Makes it so much easier than trying to chip off 10 lb or 25 lb blocks.


Gives a new visual to "chip off the old block." 

Picture a dimly lit garage with a woman hunched over in a dark corner, wearing goggles, gloves, a red mica-stained butcher's apron, raising her hand up and down, the sound of splintering, armed with a sharp ice pick...slashing and hacking...only to discover that she's chipping away at a massive block of cocoa butter to make soap...


----------



## Susie

Dawni said:


> @msunnerstood and @earlene, but that's the thing! I didn't use any FOs, not even EOs. Even the colorants I used weren't for the first time. I just can't figure it out lol
> 
> Anyway, I cut it earlier. Not so bad, but not pretty, and definitely not what I wanted lol
> View attachment 49446
> 
> And check out the horrible side lol
> View attachment 49447
> 
> Colors are indigo, annatto and spirulina infusions. White is how white my lard soap is.



We've all had soap that looked like that.  I am using a bar right now that accelerated on me (new FO that did NOT live up to the reviews!). You can either use it up on family, or shred it for other uses.  But don't feel bad.  We've all been there.


----------



## amd

Zing said:


> Lazy is definitely not how I would describe you! Just take a quick glance at your posts to see otherwise!


Haha, thanks Zing! That's definitely not how I feel after my decadent summer of doing almost nothing. I promised myself last year that I would only make soap in June/July/Aug if absolutely necessary, and I did very well not following that. It's a little overwhelming to see my to do list these days... I'm going to be a busy girl for a few weeks! I sometimes forget how much I do work at this biz until I have to remind customers that I don't do this full time, it's a side gig to a full time job and 4 kids... and then they look at me with big "holy crap" eyes, lol.

Lotion making last night was far too enjoyable - I meant to make two bottles, but then enjoyed myself so much that I made two more. MUST.NOT.HOARD.THE.LOTIONS.
Tonight I'm making OMH Lavender Sage soap. This weekend I'll be making 4 soaps for the brewery, all repeats although one of them they did ask for a fragrance switchup so I gotta figure out what goes with that beer.
And then I'll be working on doing some cleaning in the dungeon.


----------



## SPowers

I made the oven rebatch recipe today... used 24 oz of soap bits but should have used double that to fill my mold.  It's very rustric but I guess that's what rebatched soap is all about.  This is only my 2nd rebatch and like the first, I don't particularly like the colour which all seems to meld together in one murkey mess.  Last one looked like concrete... this one is more green.  I'd be interested in seeing pics of other's rebatched soap and any other tips regarding the colour, etc.

I also made a Pumpkin Latte soap which didn't turn out as expected... the FO's made the batter accelerate... boo hoo!


----------



## Savonette

I made this a couple weeks ago but TODAY I finally found the picture! That's my soapy thing.


----------



## Arimara

Savonette said:


> View attachment 49471
> I made this a couple weeks ago but TODAY I finally found the picture! That's my soapy thing.


Kinda appropriate too since they're selling that stuff in the stores now.


----------



## Catscankim

Stalking two batches that i made yesterday lol.

Plus i got a binder with plastic inserts so that i can keep my recipes organized instead of constantly rummaging through my notebooks. I made pre-printed pages so that i can fill in the blanks so i dont forget anything important. I just put all of that together just now.


----------



## LilianNoir

SPowers said:


> I also made a Pumpkin Latte soap which didn't turn out as expected... the FO's made the batter accelerate... boo hoo!


Ah I'm looking to make a pumpkin latte soap today myself, but I am prepared for the acceleration!
I'm doing two layers, so hopefully the acceleration will work in my favor!


----------



## Catscankim

Jersey Girl said:


> This is what soapy thing I’ve done so far today...soap making hack...
> For those who order large blocks of Cocoa Butter. I bought these mini ice cube trays at the dollar store and melt portions of the block in a double boiler, refrigerate for an hour or so til they are hardened and store them in bags or Tupperware in the fridge. Makes it so much easier when adding it to a recipe.  I have 6 of them some round and some rectangular shape.  They sell them in 2 packs...or maybe 3?  I can’t remember. Lol.


Thats a great idea! I purposely bought cocoa butter pastilles from BB to make measuring easier, but the package was delivered while i was at work, and well its Florida. They melted into one giant brick.


----------



## Jersey Girl

Did two soapy things today and I have a feeling there will be more! 
Cut yesterday’s batch of Mysore Sandalwood from OT and tried another new to me FO from FB called Citrus Tree. It’s a dupe of Lush’s Orange Blossom. It was my first ever single colored soap after 111 batches!  I used orange peel powder for a light exfoliation and added just a touch of Tangerine Dream from MM as the color from the OPP really comes through and the FO is an orange color as well. It was the most relaxing batch I’ve made but now I feel I need to do another batch of something swirly. Lol.


----------



## Dawni

The_Phoenix said:


> Only to discover that she's chipping away at a massive block of cocoa butter to make soap...


I take out all my frustrations and anger on my cocoa butter lmao. Same with my beeswax. The butter comes in 3kg blocks and the beeswax in 1kg blocks.



Susie said:


> We've all had soap that looked like that.  I am using a bar right now that accelerated on me (new FO that did NOT live up to the reviews!). You can either use it up on family, or shred it for other uses.  But don't feel bad.  We've all been there.


Parts are already shredded lol and some bars will be for us here at home. These, cleaned up, maybe will go to some friends. They're not so bad.






SPowers said:


> I'd be interested in seeing pics of other's rebatched soap and any other tips regarding the colour, etc.


There's some pretty rebatched soaps here. And if you do a search there's several threads within the last one year that have tips embedded in them hehe


----------



## GemstonePony

My second attempt at a Marble soap has been cut and beveled. My plans went off the rails and found new rails about 6 times during the course of making it, so it's not what I set out to make, but I think it might be better. Second time working with hard apple cider, first time using slippery elm bark. Used an accelerating FO, and cut the bars at 12 hours, so I'm hoping the bars dry/cure to a rocky/ bumpy texture, sort of like real rock. Can't post pics because then I can't enter it in the challenge.


----------



## msunnerstood

Went to a Farmers Market today (masks required, one-way traffic and floor markers) on the way home stopped at a garage sale and found a triple crockpot and a pampered chef grinder with all the blades cheap. There were 2 soapers there but was stunned at the prices of their soap. 2-ounce size bars for $7 I know for some areas that might be that high, but out here? very high for very little.


----------



## Arimara

msunnerstood said:


> Went to a Farmers Market today (masks required, one-way traffic and floor markers) on the way home stopped at a garage sale and found a triple crockpot and a pampered chef grinder with all the blades cheap. There were 2 soapers there but was stunned at the prices of their soap. 2-ounce size bars for $7 I know for some areas that might be that high, but out here? very high for very little.


Even for NYC, that's very expensive. If that's a suburban or rural area, they need to either make bigger bars, cut their prices,  or do some research and find a more feasible means for their soap to be worth $7 at that size.


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken

Lilac in the mold. Not thrilled with the middle color, but overall it went well....so I won't complain 

Also made English Rose (yep, it was the day for florals!) It started out so seamlessly that I started wondering what would go wrong. Then I over-stick-blended and had to scoop it into the mold in globs. Sigh.

A first for me:  both batches include tussah silk. Excited to see the difference that makes.


----------



## msunnerstood

Arimara said:


> Even for NYC, that's very expensive. If that's a suburban or rural area, they need to either make bigger bars, cut their prices,  or do some research and find a more feasible means for their soap to be worth $7 at that size.


Rural Wisconsin. I love to talk soap with other soapers and one of the vendors was really nice but both of them had the small bars.


----------



## Misschief

msunnerstood said:


> Went to a Farmers Market today (masks required, one-way traffic and floor markers) on the way home stopped at a garage sale and found a triple crockpot and a pampered chef grinder with all the blades cheap. There were 2 soapers there but was stunned at the prices of their soap. 2-ounce size bars for $7 I know for some areas that might be that high, but out here? very high for very little.


That IS high. My soaps are about 110 grams (almost 4 oz) and I sell mine for $7 or 3 for $20 and my market is in an upscale area. Nice scoop on the crockpot and the grinder!


----------



## SPowers

I made a remake of my Autumn Leaves soap... the colours in the first batch were very muddied and dull - very disappointing.  I think this one will be better - going to keep it in the mold for 48 hrs (if I can 


manage  it)!  Looks pretty good so far but then so did the first one.


----------



## linne1gi

I made a test batch of soap with soap curls. I think I will have to plane the top.


----------



## Arimara

I just found out that I need to tweak my soaps... Again... I guess I should make it a periodic habit of keeping MP soap. Anywhoo, I'm fixing to make a practice soap for the challenge.


----------



## linne1gi

Arimara said:


> I just found out that I need to tweak my soaps... Again... I guess I should make it a periodic habit of keeping MP soap. Anywhoo, I'm fixing to make a practice soap for the challenge.


What do you mean by this? “Tweak” your soaps....again.


----------



## Arimara

linne1gi said:


> What do you mean by this? “Tweak” your soaps....again.


I have to find out if I have to lower the coconut oil or completely omit an oil.


----------



## Zing

I soaped two loaves so it has been a good day!  Half was rosehips which is always trippy to watch after unmolding, the other half uncolored (rare for me).  Used rosemary, bergamot, and cedarwood essential oils.  Everyone is warm and cozy under their towels.

In my quest to master emulsion, I've been stickblending less and stirring more lately.  And am proud of myself that today I did not do that 'one more burst' of the blender!


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken

linne1gi said:


> I made a test batch of soap with soap curls. I think I will have to plane the top.


I'd love to see the cut of this one @linne1gi


----------



## TashaBird

Haven’t made soap in a bit, it’s been miserable and smoky here. Waiting for an order of mica that I’m super excited about! And finally got a little motivation and prepped some batches. So enthusiasm is picking back up.
and I finally stopped wiping every drop of oil as it spills and waited until the end. And now my hands/arms are super soft!
Edit: Oh! And I had to get on the cute poops train! Got big plans for unicorn/fairy poops in neons and glitters. My grand babies are gonna LOVE em!!!


----------



## linne1gi

Arimara said:


> I have to find out if I have to lower the coconut oil or completely omit an oil.


Coconut oil in soap is so stripping. I personally cannot use it at higher than 15%. Does your skin feel very dry using Coconut Oil?


----------



## linne1gi

The_Emerald_Chicken said:


> I'd love to see the cut of this one @linne1gi


I’ll post the cut tomorrow.


----------



## linne1gi

TashaBird said:


> Haven’t made soap in a bit, it’s been miserable and smoky here. Waiting for an order of mica that I’m super excited about! And finally got a little motivation and prepped some batches. So enthusiasm is picking back up.
> and I finally stopped wiping every drop of oil as it spills and waited until the end. And now my hands/arms are super soft!
> Edit: Oh! And I had to get on the cute poops train! Got big plans for unicorn/fairy poops in neons and glitters. My grand babies are gonna LOVE em!!!


See there’s a silver lining everywhere!


----------



## Catscankim

I beveled some soaps. Its definitely an acquired skill lol. I beveled some bars yesterday, and then some today. I realized it is much easier to do on a slightly drier bar.

I dont usually bevel my bars, so i haven't acquired that skill set yet lol


----------



## linne1gi

Catscankim said:


> I beveled some soaps. Its definitely an acquired skill lol. I beveled some bars yesterday, and then some today. I realized it is much easier to do on a slightly drier bar.
> 
> I dont usually bevel my bars, so i haven't acquired that skill set yet lol


Yes, they have to be mostly or completely cured for me to bevel - otherwise when they are soft, they get dented & smushed.


----------



## GemstonePony

Also yesterday, I made the 50% SF experiment (thread in lye soap forum), and I made a batch of 100% CO 0%SF for future soapy dish assistance. I scented the future dish soap with WSP Jasmine Vanilla, a powdery floral which I purchased before I realized that I don't like florals on their own. I'm using this opportunity to see if it morphs, otherwise it's a scent that nobody testing my soaps will be tempted to use. 


Catscankim said:


> I beveled some soaps. Its definitely an acquired skill lol. I beveled some bars yesterday, and then some today. I realized it is much easier to do on a slightly drier bar.
> 
> I dont usually bevel my bars, so i haven't acquired that skill set yet lol


I usually cut when my soap is firm, and bevel when it's no longer tacky. I'll frequently unmold at 18 hours and bevel at 24 hours, but I also use hard butters in my soaps.


----------



## TashaBird

GemstonePony said:


> Also yesterday, I made the 50% SF experiment (thread in lye soap forum), and I made a batch of 100% CO 0%SF for future soapy dish assistance. I scented the future dish soap with WSP Jasmine Vanilla, a powdery floral which I purchased before I realized that I don't like florals on their own. I'm using this opportunity to see if it morphs, otherwise it's a scent that nobody testing my soaps will be tempted to use.
> 
> I usually cut when my soap is firm, and bevel when it's no longer tacky. I'll frequently unmold at 18 hours and bevel at 24 hours, but I also use hard butters in my soaps.


So you’ll use your %100 for soap making dishes? And, use gloves, I assume? Have you tried this before? I’ve been using Dawn, but I love the idea of making something that will work on all the greasiness!!!


----------



## GemstonePony

TashaBird said:


> So you’ll use your %100 for soap making dishes? And, use gloves, I assume? Have you tried this before? I’ve been using Dawn, but I love the idea of making something that will work on all the greasiness!!!


Well, I'm washing dishes with NaOh and soap batter, so I have to use gloves anyways. Even with Dawn, I've generally had to wash the dishes twice to get the oil residue off. I haven't tried this before, but I know others use it for laundry detergent and I think someone around here uses it for dishes. This washing-all-the-dishes-twice thing is getting old, particularly since I'm not drawn to simple anything, and soaping would be so much easier for me if cleanup didn't take forever.


----------



## TashaBird

GemstonePony said:


> Well, I'm washing dishes with NaOh and soap batter, so I have to use gloves anyways. Even with Dawn, I've generally had to wash the dishes twice to get the oil residue off. I haven't tried this before, but I know others use it for laundry detergent and I think someone around here uses it for dishes. This washing-all-the-dishes-twice thing is getting old, particularly since I'm not drawn to simple anything, and soaping would be so much easier for me if cleanup didn't take forever.


Yes, I do use gloves or my hands get wrecked. So, I love the idea of making my own dish soap! Washing up is the worst! I’ve very much stream lined my process though, and it’s much better. It also super helps that I have dedicated soap dishes, so they don’t have to be perfectly clean/oil free as when they were also used for food.


----------



## GemstonePony

TashaBird said:


> Yes, I do use gloves or my hands get wrecked. So, I love the idea of making my own dish soap! Washing up is the worst! I’ve very much stream lined my process though, and it’s much better. It also super helps that I have dedicated soap dishes, so they don’t have to be perfectly clean/oil free as when they were also used for food.


I also have dedicated soap dishes, but they get stored in a closed Tupperware bin, and I usually go a month between soap binges. I'm concerned that if there's oil residue and some dishes aren't as dry as I thought that I could get unnoticeably moldy dishes, which might affect the shelf life of my soap.


----------



## Zing

Cut my rosehips soap, Rosehips and yesterday's soaping dishes are in the dishwasher.  Love our new kitchen and our first dishwasher in my life (I'm an old man!) and thankful that the human dishwasher gets a break.  I know I'm pushing the limits to get soap made in time for Christmas gifts and am anxiously awaiting a large delivery of holiday scents and colorants.


----------



## runnerchicki

I made dish soaps yesterday. I included sodium citrate for the first time as well since I have hard water.  100% coconut oil, 0% SF. Rather than wash my soaping dishes yesterday, I let the scraped bowl sit and today I used the soap residue as a test of the cleaning capabilities. No greasy bowls! I don't actually hand wash many dishes because I love my dishwasher, but very oily and greasy dishes are a struggle for me to clean with my regular brand of dishsoap. So that is what these dish cakes are for - the really greasy stuff. I scented them in Lemon Verbena from Nature's Fragrance, and I think it is a good kitchen scent. When I smelled it OOB I knew I'd never put it in a body product, but it is perfect for cleaning items.

Edited to add: I will use gloves when using the dish cakes - but I wear gloves to wash dishes anyway. I'm just looking for an effective degreasing soap that I can make myself. I may try to do a liquid form of it in the future, but I don't think it will be hard to use the dish cakes so .. who knows. It's an experiment.


----------



## msunnerstood

I made Spiced Cranberry soap last night and was worried that the inside might look a bit meatish so this morning, i dressed up the top. Im no Duchess of suds but im trying to improve my piping skills. (and my spacial skills)


----------



## runnerchicki

msunnerstood said:


> I made Spiced Cranberry soap last night and was worried that the inside might look a bit meatish so this morning, i dressed up the top. Im no Duchess of suds but im trying to improve my piping skills. (and my spacial skills)
> 
> View attachment 49531


Pretty! I bet they are going to smell fantastic. I love cranberry.


----------



## linne1gi

Unmolded my soap curls soap.  I think it turned out well.  Wish I could have done this a couple of years ago.


----------



## xavalyss

Finally made labels for the last 5 batches I've made.


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken

msunnerstood said:


> I made Spiced Cranberry soap last night and was worried that the inside might look a bit meatish so this morning, i dressed up the top. Im no Duchess of suds but im trying to improve my piping skills. (and my spacial skills)
> 
> View attachment 49531


Lovely! I ordered this fragrance just recently and am excited about it for fall/winter.


----------



## Zing

linne1gi said:


> Unmolded my soap curls soap.  I think it turned out well.  Wish I could have done this a couple of years ago.View attachment 49532


Absolutely stunning!  Just amazing.  Good job.  How the heck did you even do that??!!


----------



## msunnerstood

The_Emerald_Chicken said:


> Lovely! I ordered this fragrance just recently and am excited about it for fall/winter.


My version has no vanillan but the notes say it darkens to a light tan so i added a little gold mica to embrace it in the white part of the base. I did not scent the frosting.


----------



## Arimara

linne1gi said:


> Coconut oil in soap is so stripping. I personally cannot use it at higher than 15%. Does your skin feel very dry using Coconut Oil?


I've been fine with coconut oil for the last 5 years. 20% was fine, even with a 3% superfat. So, I will be making a few testers to be sure. On an extreme, I might stop using the micas but I more than likely will drop the coconut to 15%


----------



## TashaBird

It’s been a super depressing week with all the smoke and general crappy world I haven’t felt much like making anything, even soap. Yesterday I dug deep and did some prep. And today I did two pull throughs in the same day, first time ever! My recipe has a bit extra batter so I can make a column moon mold every time I do a pull through. But I only have one. So the second pull through I decided to use the extra batter and try my hand at SOAP DOUGH! Yay! Being able to sculpt soap is super exciting for me.
And, I just love Eye of the Tiger mica from NS! It makes my eyes happy!!!


----------



## msunnerstood

Here is the cut keeping in mind the tannish areas will darken a smidge.


----------



## tommysgirl

Today I cut two soaps that I made yesterday. So far the soaps I have been making are higher in Coconut oil. I love the bubbles, but it's a little drying for me (hubby loves it) and they don't seem to last very long. I wanted to try something different so these are high lard with some coconut oil, olive oil, shea butter, a little avocado and castor oils. I also added some goats milk powder to my oils. The first is scented with Seven Isles FO from Nurture. I intended to add a little sugar to boost bubbles but forgot. I was playing around with design and embeds, and made MP flamingos, flowers and pineapples for the top. Would look better if I had saved out a little batter to color green and pipe in around them all. That's a thought for next time. I also forgot the embed that I made specifically to go thru the center of this soap.  I still get nervous as soon as the lye solution hits the oils and forget everything that I planned even if I have it all laid out in front of me. Hense the second soap. In that one I used reduced, frozen red wine for my additional water (my lye solution is master batched) and added some rice slurry to the dark gray portion of the batter. My hopes were that some tiny rice bits would look like specks in the night sky, with some clouds swirling about around the moon (that was originally supposed to be a sun). The other portion was left uncolored and any color it has I attribute to the wine and figure it may change when it is all said and done. It is unscented except that it smells like cooked wine - and not in a good way. I'm hoping that will fade. I also only have one loaf mold so I had to find something else to use for a mold. Not exactly as I saw it in my head, but I'm ok with it, seeing that I was really irritated with myself when I made it and it was literally spur of the moment.  I was a little worried about this recipe b/c I didn't think I'd get good bubbles/lather, but when I tested some small scrapings after cutting it, it was actually pretty good.


----------



## tommysgirl

msunnerstood said:


> Here is the cut keeping in mind the tannish areas will darken a smidge.
> 
> View attachment 49546


I think it turned out great!



linne1gi said:


> Unmolded my soap curls soap.  I think it turned out well.  Wish I could have done this a couple of years ago.View attachment 49532


   Beautiful! The tops of the curls look so graceful in the white background and the side cuts are so cool!


----------



## Jersey Girl

Today’s cut.  The first time I made a “beachy” soap. I dont have any sand colored micas so I used just a tiny bit of cocoa powder and then added 1/2 tso 


of orange peel powder for some speckles. I’m pretty happy with the resulting sand color. Did a simple ITPS for the water. Scented with Sea Breeze from C&S


----------



## Catscankim

Wish i could purposely make soaps stay like this. They look like lemon bars lol.

The last batch of 38% lye concentration soaps lol. No color added to the bottom. FO is autumn harvest by elements. Known to discolor to a dark brown.


----------



## tommysgirl

Catscankim said:


> Wish i could purposely make soaps stay like this. They look like lemon bars lol.
> 
> The last batch of 38% lye concentration soaps lol. No color added to the bottom. FO is autumn harvest by elements. Known to discolor to a dark brown.


They look delicious!


----------



## GemstonePony

Catscankim said:


> Wish i could purposely make soaps stay like this. They look like lemon bars lol.
> 
> The last batch of 38% lye concentration soaps lol. No color added to the bottom. FO is autumn harvest by elements. Known to discolor to a dark brown.


Those do look like lemon bars. I'm thinking about how to recreate that on purpose. I imagine a 1/4-half dose of a way-too- bright yellow and gel could do the trick, but a yellow discoloring FO would help.


----------



## Catscankim

GemstonePony said:


> Those do look like lemon bars. I'm thinking about how to recreate that on purpose. I imagine a 1/4-half dose of a way-too- bright yellow and gel could do the trick, but a yellow discoloring FO would help.


I made lemon bar soaps following a brambleberry tutorial a few months ago. I like the recipe, they feel nice. But i didnt care for how they looked. Their lemon bar FO is divine


----------



## Dawni

I always giggle when I read about people wishing their dishes with me... Hahaha

Began prep for a clay series of soaps - sniffed a bunch of EOs together, made lists, of additives go into which soap - and I also ordered more supplies. I too am cutting it close to making enough soap ready for Christmas gifts - my own and for selling.


----------



## The_Phoenix

I made my first batch of lard soap this weekend. Oh.boy. A quick preliminary wash of the hands and I’m sold. Just.wow. This is the drop swirl I intended to do with the soap that riced on me last week. The batter was a dream to work with.


----------



## KDP

The_Emerald_Chicken said:


> Lovely! I ordered this fragrance just recently and am excited about it for fall/winter.


Where did you order from? I've used it and love it..so much I ordered another..from another company..unfortunately, it's not the same. I didn't remember where I first bottle came from and unfortunately didn't save the bottle. I've been kicking my butt ever since.


----------



## SPowers

linne1gi said:


> Unmolded my soap curls soap.  I think it turned out well.  Wish I could have done this a couple of years ago.View attachment 49532



love it and the colours are great!

I cut the remake of my Autumn Leaves soap and while it's not exactly what I wanted,  I'm pretty happy with the drop swirl.

I also made a Pink Clay Salt bar which has been on my list for ages.  I was surprised how long it took to firm up.  It's  pretty plain jane so hopefully it will be nice.


----------



## Jersey Girl

The_Phoenix said:


> I made my first batch of lard soap this weekend. Oh.boy. A quick preliminary wash of the hands and I’m sold. Just.wow. This is the drop swirl I intended to do with the soap that riced on me last week. The batter was a dream to work with.


Yup!  Lard is da bomb in soap!


----------



## JasmineTea

SPowers said:


> I cut the remake of my Autumn Leaves soap and while it's not exactly what I wanted,  I'm pretty happy with the drop swirl.


Autumn Leaves is really really nice!


----------



## goat soap rulz!

Soo! I haven't been here in a while. school doesn't give me much time, even in online school. You just get sick of looking at the computer, but I figured why not pop in for a bit before I have to finish some homework! 
I finally got my Etsy shop started, I think 2 weeks ago? only 4 sales, but I've been trying to advertise it on all of my social media, etc. So well see how that goes!
I'm supposed to be getting a nurture package tomorrow! I'm so EXCITED!! I got a small 2 lb mold (the smallest they had) a bunch of Fos and a couple of micas. And I'm waiting on a brambleberry order, has a bunch of flower petals, micas, Fos etc, but i already know thats gonna take a while. I really hate ordering from them, but i decided to give it another shot. I emailed them yesterday and never got a response, per usual. They bother me lol, so this will prolly be my last order for a while from them.


----------



## TashaBird

I’m excited to smoosh my soap dough tomorrow. I’ve really been pushing the envelope with my micas. May need to back off a bit so it doesn’t stain anything.
The end slices and the leftover batter soaps turned out real fun from my recent pull throughs.


----------



## Zing

@SPowers and @TashaBird -- you are rockin' the soap!!  Wow.  Za.
I soaped tonight, second time in 3 days.  I'm on vacation, I'm on vacaaation!  I got inspired by a post on the browsing soap pictures thread -- Lord only knows what it'll look like.  For scents I used spearmint and anise.  I'm on an anise kick lately.  Spearmint has never cut it for me -- it always smells so...dental.  But anise blends make for such unique blends.  I've done anise/peppermint and anise/lavender and can't smell the peppermint or lavender -- so I'm hoping for the same with spearmint/anise.  And I'm exhausted so I'm taking a cue from @amd and ignoring the dishes.


----------



## Catscankim

This is todays previous lemon bar looking soap. I love the color they are morphing into


----------



## Dawni

Rebatch mini soaps - will go to the family members I like least nyahaha


----------



## The_Phoenix

Jersey Girl said:


> Yup!  Lard is da bomb in soap!


NOW I see why everyone eventually turns to using lard in their recipes! And my testers are game, which is pretty cool!


----------



## Dawni

Yep, lard is love.

I managed to soap while the lil dude napped.




Hot process red reef clay, and some TD for the lighter part which was meant to be only on the top third portion. Hopefully it stays there lol. Scented with a neroli, rosemary and cedarwood EO blend.


----------



## TashaBird

Dawni said:


> Yep, lard is love.
> 
> I managed to soap while the lil dude napped.
> View attachment 49591
> 
> Hot process red reef clay, and some TD for the lighter part which was meant to be only on the top third portion. Hopefully it stays there lol. Scented with a neroli, rosemary and cedarwood EO blend.


Praise the lard!


----------



## amd

Zing said:


> And I'm exhausted so I'm taking a cue from @amd and ignoring the dishes.


Hey! I'll have you know that I am a changed woman! I no longer ignore my dishes until they're an unbearable mess. Mostly because hubby setup a nice dishrack system for me at the sink outside of my soap dungeon, so it's been super easy to dump dishes in the sink, run the water, finish cleaning up in the dungeon, and then wash the few dishes quick before I close up for the night. I figure I have about two more weeks left to meet the "28 days to make a habit", and then I can take the big sign off the door reminding me to do my dishes...

I'm finishing up the last of the brewery soaps tonight. Although I'm cheesed at a new FO I used yesterday. The supplier says "discolors to light tan". I can live with light tan in beer soap. What I can't live with is the bright YELLOW it discolored to. Ugh. I'm hoping it's just a quick reaction to unmolding/cutting and it will settle back down while it cures. It pretty much acted the way vanillan does - the soap looked fine when I unmolded (the top is bright orange, so if it was discoloring I couldn't tell). Came back 2 hours later to cut, and the outside edges had turned bright yellow. I cut the soaps, the insides were fine, normal colored. I started beveling and I noticed that the soaps were changing as they were sitting there. The cut faces were doing the same yellow discoloration. What the heck! I guess soapmaking never ceases to surprise me.


----------



## SPowers

I cut my pink clay salt bar... looks pretty much like Holly's at Kapia Mera soap  which is what I was going for.  I wanted a little better top but it just wasn't setting up like I expected.


----------



## The_Phoenix

I bought 50 pounds of lard today at a local grocery store. Soooooooo.....................................................................

The look my 17 year-old daughter gave me as I hauled it out of the trunk and into the house. Priceless. 

"Lard, mom? Really?" as she shook her head and went upstairs and into her bedroom.


----------



## SPowers

I usually grab what I can find when I hit the grocery store too.  I actually found it in bulk for a really great price but the cost to ship if was ridiculous and wipes out all saving!  Boo  I will keep getting it from the store.


----------



## Zing

Catscankim said:


> This is todays previous lemon bar looking soap. I love the color they are morphing into


I want to eat that so badly!  What colorants and smellerants, I mean scents, did you use?  It's really elegant.  Well done.


Dawni said:


> Scented with a neroli, rosemary and cedarwood EO blend.


Those 3 are in my top 10 essential oil faves!  I've never blended them, though.  I've only used neroli in lotion bars and never thought of using it in soap but now I will, thanks to you!  

I cut my white & black spearmint & anise soap tonight.  More satisfying 'thwoks' from my new toy, I mean cutter. Inspired by Browsing thread  I am getting soooo much better appreciating what I get versus being disappointed that my vision didn't turn out exactly like I wanted.  What I'm super excited about is that I stopped stirring at emulsion.  I was totally paranoid that it was too soon and all hell would break loose but it gives me confidence in what to look for.


----------



## Jersey Girl

SPowers said:


> I cut my pink clay salt bar... looks pretty much like Holly's at Kapia Mera soap  which is what I was going for.  I wanted a little better top but it just wasn't setting up like I expected.


These look great!  I need to make a salt bar!


----------



## AliOop

SPowers said:


> I cut my pink clay salt bar... looks pretty much like Holly's at Kapia Mera soap  which is what I was going for.  I wanted a little better top but it just wasn't setting up like I expected.


Absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## Dawni

I'm cutting the red clay soap. 
Or shall I say, WE are cutting it.......




This is why I don't have many end pieces lol


----------



## Catscankim

@Zing the smell is Autumn Harvest by Elements. OOB it smells terrible (to me). But now in CP soap i love it. Its like all of your favorite spice pies rolled into one. Not quite pumpkin spice, not quite apple.

I added to fo to uncolored soap which made it lemony color at first. its drying to a nice brown.


----------



## SPowers

AliOop said:


> Absolutely beautiful!!



Thanks so much... I will have to take a better picture as they are much more pink than the photo shows..


----------



## Misschief

This past Sunday's market was my best ever; and when I got home, I received a text from a friend from my past. She and her husband stopped by for a visit and before they left she purchased nearly $100 of soap (spending her vacation dollars). I completely sold out of two batches of soap so I'm scrambling to make more (not a bad problem to have, really). I've decided I'm going to start making larger batches from now on, especially of some of the regular batches. 

This time, though, I just made a small batch of my Lemon & Poppyseed soap as I don't have a divider or hanger swirl tool long enough for my large molds. It's scented with a combo of Freshly Zested Lemon and Sweet Orange. Here it is in the mold.


----------



## Dawni

I realized I didn't show cut pics lol. Here's the red reef clay soap. 




And... Tadaaa! Cold processed lard soap




There's a surprise inside from my son, can't wait to cut it. And no, no toddlers were harmed in the making of this soap - he's been asleep since I started making it lol


----------



## LilianNoir

Cut the pumpkin spice coffee soap today. There are some glycerin rivers in the top part, but overall, I'm quite pleased. 
I experimented with making the orange super bright to compensate for brown discoloration from the FO. I want a natural pumpkin pie color. 
If that ring around the top and edges is an indication, I think it may work.


----------



## SPowers

Misschief said:


> This past Sunday's market was my best ever; and when I got home, I received a text from a friend from my past. She and her husband stopped by for a visit and before they left she purchased nearly $100 of soap (spending her vacation dollars). I completely sold out of two batches of soap so I'm scrambling to make more (not a bad problem to have, really). I've decided I'm going to start making larger batches from now on, especially of some of the regular batches.
> 
> This time, though, I just made a small batch of my Lemon & Poppyseed soap as I don't have a divider or hanger swirl tool long enough for my large molds. It's scented with a combo of Freshly Zested Lemon and Sweet Orange. Here it is in the mold.
> 
> View attachment 49633



You can use 'fresh' lemon zest?  I thought that was a no no?  Lemon Poppyseed is on my list of things to do as well.  The top on yours looks lovely


----------



## SPowers

Dawni said:


> I realized I didn't show cut pics lol. Here's the red reef clay soap.
> View attachment 49636
> 
> And... Tadaaa! Cold processed lard soap
> View attachment 49635
> 
> There's a surprise inside from my son, can't wait to cut it. And no, no toddlers were harmed in the making of this soap - he's been asleep since I started making it lol



Love the colour... is that the name of the clay - Red Reef?  Where is it from?


----------



## Jersey Girl

SPowers said:


> You can use 'fresh' lemon zest?  I thought that was a no no?  Lemon Poppyseed is on my list of things to do as well.  The top on yours looks lovely


Freshly zested lemon is a fragrance oil. I may be mistaken but I think it’s from NG?  
ETA...I was wrong...it’s from WSP


----------



## Catscankim

I made experimental wrap labels for my soaps (not selling yet of course) but working on the non-soapy end of selling in the future. They are just on paper right now. I don't want to waste card stock on printing experiments. 

Working with Word, its what I am fluent in LOL. I think I have it right though. It took lots of reprints and resizing stuff. I tried Excel, which I am also fluent in, but it didn't work out as well. Zany was my inspiration with a post from last year on cigar wraps.


----------



## Dawni

SPowers said:


> Love the colour... is that the name of the clay - Red Reef?  Where is it from?


Yes! I should have mentioned it, doh me. Its Australian red reef clay  Lovely color it has, eh?


----------



## SPowers

Jersey Girl said:


> Freshly zested lemon is a fragrance oil. I may be mistaken but I think it’s from NG?
> ETA...I was wrong...it’s from WSP



LOL - I'm just too literal!  Thanks.


----------



## SPowers

I staged and rephotographed the Pink Salt Soap... the colours are more true in this pic.


----------



## Catscankim

SPowers said:


> I staged and rephotographed the Pink Salt Soap... the colours are more true in this pic.


I LOVE that pic


----------



## LilianNoir

Catscankim said:


> I made experimental wrap labels for my soaps (not selling yet of course) but working on the non-soapy end of selling in the future. They are just on paper right now. I don't want to waste card stock on printing experiments.
> 
> Working with Word, its what I am fluent in LOL. I think I have it right though. It took lots of reprints and resizing stuff. I tried Excel, which I am also fluent in, but it didn't work out as well. Zany was my inspiration with a post from last year on cigar wraps.


I was doing something similar a few weeks back, for giving soaps to friends, just to get a feel for it (and to make them look a little more polished) and I found that I REALLY like the avery online template tool.








						Free Label Printing Software - Avery Design & Print
					

With Avery Design & Print, creating quality personalized products has never been easier. Just choose a template, customize your product and then print it yourself or let us print it for you. Even better, you can do it from any device, anytime, anywhere.




					www.avery.com
				




I used a business card template to design "labels" and then printed using regular card stock and used a paper cutter.
I didn't have to waste any paper or mess with resizing at all. I also had good luck using it with their actual labels.
I then wrapped the soap in tissue paper and attached the card w/ tape. 

Here's what the card stock one looked like:

(to note: I am not officially selling, but I do have plans/would like to sell MP by next year and CP/HP the year after. So I'm just getting a feel for labels and such. I KNOW this does not contain all the required label info for selling. It was just a test.)


----------



## Catscankim

LilianNoir said:


> I was doing something similar a few weeks back, for giving soaps to friends, just to get a feel for it (and to make them look a little more polished) and I found that I REALLY like the avery online template tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Label Printing Software - Avery Design & Print
> 
> 
> With Avery Design & Print, creating quality personalized products has never been easier. Just choose a template, customize your product and then print it yourself or let us print it for you. Even better, you can do it from any device, anytime, anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.avery.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used a business card template to design "labels" and then printed using regular card stock and used a paper cutter.
> I didn't have to waste any paper or mess with resizing at all. I also had good luck using it with their actual labels.
> I then wrapped the soap in tissue paper and attached the card w/ tape.
> 
> Here's what the card stock one looked like:
> 
> (to note: I am not officially selling, but I do have plans/would like to sell MP by next year and CP/HP the year after. So I'm just getting a feel for labels and such. I KNOW this does not contain all the required label info for selling. It was just a test.)


I love the Witchy, I am not sure what it is though. Is that a dragon fly? I'm on my laptop. Things aren't showing up as I am used to.


----------



## SPowers

Catscankim said:


> I LOVE that pic



Thanks!  I've taken over yet another shelf in the bookcase and made a little photo booth - having fun with it.


----------



## SPowers

LilianNoir said:


> I was doing something similar a few weeks back, for giving soaps to friends, just to get a feel for it (and to make them look a little more polished) and I found that I REALLY like the avery online template tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Label Printing Software - Avery Design & Print
> 
> 
> With Avery Design & Print, creating quality personalized products has never been easier. Just choose a template, customize your product and then print it yourself or let us print it for you. Even better, you can do it from any device, anytime, anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.avery.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used a business card template to design "labels" and then printed using regular card stock and used a paper cutter.
> I didn't have to waste any paper or mess with resizing at all. I also had good luck using it with their actual labels.
> I then wrapped the soap in tissue paper and attached the card w/ tape.
> 
> Here's what the card stock one looked like:
> 
> (to note: I am not officially selling, but I do have plans/would like to sell MP by next year and CP/HP the year after. So I'm just getting a feel for labels and such. I KNOW this does not contain all the required label info for selling. It was just a test.)



I use Avery as well.  I made a front label and a back label with ingredients.  I use scrapbook paper which matches the soap and the labels stick it all together.  Works for for the time being.

I'm hoping to sell maybe next year as well and my daughter (who is a graphic designer) is working on a cigar band and a logo for me... this is what she's come up with so far...


----------



## LilianNoir

Catscankim said:


> I love the Witchy, I am not sure what it is though. Is that a dragon fly? I'm on my laptop. Things aren't showing up as I am used to.


Its a death head moth. 
Its not a great image to be honest. I have a friend designing a cleaner version for me.


----------



## SPowers

I made a (2nd) batch of Tea Tree & Calendula - it's incubating atm... this is my last batch.


----------



## Jersey Girl

SPowers said:


> I staged and rephotographed the Pink Salt Soap... the colours are more true in this pic.


Beautiful!


----------



## msunnerstood

I got my soap dishes in today. Guy from etsy has a FB page when he has sales. 14 natural wood soap dishes for $14. not bad


----------



## Misschief

SPowers said:


> You can use 'fresh' lemon zest?  I thought that was a no no?  Lemon Poppyseed is on my list of things to do as well.  The top on yours looks lovely


That's the fragrance name.


----------



## Misschief

Jersey Girl said:


> Freshly zested lemon is a fragrance oil. I may be mistaken but I think it’s from NG?
> ETA...I was wrong...it’s from WSP


In this case (I'm in Canada), it's from Candora.


----------



## amd

Not soapy, but have spent the day researching lotion labeling. I'm a bit ahead of the horse as I haven't done the challenge testing yet, but labels are my nemesis.


----------



## SPowers

Misschief said:


> In this case (I'm in Canada), it's from Candora.



good to know... Candora is just down the highway from me.


----------



## Kay Kaye

Just cut a family member's favourite soap -  activated charcoal with tea tree, lavender & litsea EO


----------



## SoapSisters

SPowers said:


> I cut my pink clay salt bar... looks pretty much like Holly's at Kapia Mera soap  which is what I was going for.  I wanted a little better top but it just wasn't setting up like I expected.


So beautiful!! Question: How long before you unmolded and cut? I make salt bars in individual molds but have been scared to try a salt loaf, for fear of missing the point of being able to cut. But it seems more efficient to make a loaf.


----------



## Zing

I too really like using the Avery website and templates


----------



## Misschief

I made a big batch of Patchouli Orange soap last night. I had it out for the first time at last week's market and it sold out! That was a small batch. It's time to up my game!


----------



## TashaBird

SPowers said:


> I made a (2nd) batch of Tea Tree & Calendula - it's incubating atm... this is my last batch.


what is “incubating”?


----------



## SPowers

SoapSisters said:


> So beautiful!! Question: How long before you unmolded and cut? I make salt bars in individual molds but have been scared to try a salt loaf, for fear of missing the point of being able to cut. But it seems more efficient to make a loaf.



Thank you!  I only used 10% salt - I made it early afternoon and cut the next morning.  It wasn't rock hard at all - easy to cut.


----------



## SPowers

TashaBird said:


> what is “incubating”?



sleeping under a box, wrapped in a blanket.


----------



## peachymoon

Not today, but yesterday... I soaped after not having made any soap for about a month. I made a brine soap scented with Blackberry FO from Aztec Candles. The FO smells so sweet and yummy, good enough to drink! Haha. Once I started separating ingredients, I realized I had actually forgotten to bring the new temp gun I bought (I soap at my boyfriend's house), but I was determined to proceed anyway. I may have soaped a little hot so it accelerated a bit, but I got the job done and I'm happy to be outta the slump.


----------



## Catscankim

Misschief said:


> I made a big batch of Patchouli Orange soap last night. I had it out for the first time at last week's market and it sold out! That was a small batch. It's time to up my game!


THAT is an enormous batch!!


----------



## GemstonePony

Misschief said:


> I made a big batch of Patchouli Orange soap last night. I had it out for the first time at last week's market and it sold out! That was a small batch. It's time to up my game!


I breezed right past this-is that a lined gutter?


----------



## linne1gi

I made soap curls soap.


----------



## Jersey Girl

Misschief said:


> I made a big batch of Patchouli Orange soap last night. I had it out for the first time at last week's market and it sold out! That was a small batch. It's time to up my game!


One of my favorite scents!


----------



## linne1gi

Jersey Girl said:


> One of my favorite scents!  ♥


Mine too!


----------



## amd

Cut a batch of soap this morning. Broke 3 strings on my cutter. Of course I had just replaced the last two spare strings in my possession over the weekend, so I have to order more strings. I think I'll have hubby do the replacing this time as I'm pretty sure two of three that broke were the ones I just replaced so I'm obviously doing something wrong.


----------



## linne1gi

I just ordered a new soap cutter.  I have a multi bar cutter that I like, but sometimes I want different sized soaps and this just can't do it - so I ordered a one-at-a-time soap cutter.  Should be here next Tuesday! Yeah, I can't wait.


----------



## goat soap rulz!

I got my nurture soap package yesterday and made a Christmas soap with the teeny tiny 2 pound mold just because LOL!! And i love them! Right now it has a cow print soap for my friend for Christmas! She loves cows 
I am supposed to be getting the Bramble Berry stuff Friday. I guess Emailing them did work! XD And we ordered a soap cutter for my birthday! YAAAASSS!! i am sosososo excited! I am making a bunch of small batches of soap for christmas as personal presents, but im not cutting the loafs, just unmolding them, and waiting for the cutter. Its.So.Hard. i hate waiting LOL!


----------



## Misschief

GemstonePony said:


> I breezed right past this-is that a lined gutter?


No, it's one of four wooden molds I purchased from a local soaper who decided to leave the "biz". It makes about 20 bars per batch.


----------



## GemstonePony

Misschief said:


> No, it's one of four wooden molds I purchased from a local soaper who decided to leave the "biz". It makes about 20 bars per batch.


Ok, that makes sense.


----------



## SPowers

I made a 2nd batch of Tea Tree & Calendua yesterday and today I just put it aside to  wait til tomorrow - I think I cut the first one too soon so will see if waiting helps.

Then I remade one of my earlier soaps... it's layered with AC on the bottom; a green layer made with barleygrass powder and the centre is uncoloured to which I added some of each colour to make an in-pot swirl.  It was the 6th soap after starting and while I was still trying to formulate a recipe.  This time I used my go-to recipe and it behaved really nicely.  Here's the 1st one - I will post a pic of the 2nd one in a day or two.


----------



## Arimara

I'm rebatching in hopes that I can cook off an FO I'm hating. I might just throw out the soap and the FO, if not just the FO.


----------



## GemstonePony

Arimara said:


> I'm rebatching in hopes that I can cook off an FO I'm hating. I might just throw out the soap and the FO, if not just the FO.


FOs can be really stubborn, and if they've already survived the lye process, odds are good they will also survive the heat. I would either try to blend it or just toss the soap. Curiosity's sake, which FO is it?


----------



## Arimara

GemstonePony said:


> FOs can be really stubborn, and if they've already survived the lye process, odds are good they will also survive the heat. I would either try to blend it or just toss the soap. Curiosity's sake, which FO is it?


Some of the FOs I've tried faded but this one (Nature's Garden Orange Blossom) is a strong sucker indeed. If you wanna know what I smell in this FO- think citrusy laundry detergent that is very strong. Thank God I never buy more than an once when it comes to trying fragrances. Luckily, the Vanilla Blossom and Fruitcake scents smell way better (and aren't headache inducing).


----------



## TashaBird

Sooooo how much mica is too much? I realized I used double the recommended. I sure do love pretty colors! I’ll for sure wait and see how it goes. But are we talking staining, or just tinted lather? 1-2t PPO is recommended, I used 2t per 3/4lb.
Edit: Now that I say it like that it doesn’t sound so bad. Sometimes I don’t math so great.


----------



## GemstonePony

TashaBird said:


> Sooooo how much mica is too much? I realized I used double the recommended. I sure do love pretty colors! I’ll for sure wait and see how it goes. But are we talking staining, or just tinted lather? 1-2t PPO is recommended, I used 2t per 3/4lb.
> Edit: Now that I say it like that it doesn’t sound so bad. Sometimes I don’t math so great.


TBH, as long as we're talking soap, the soap can usually wash off the Mica. Washing things off is it's job. I'm sure the lather will be pretty, and if you don't rinse a spot there may be sparkles, but that's probably the extent of the problem. Also, Mica doesn't stain, not truly. The super fine ones can be a pain to clean off soapy dishes, but they're still inert rocks that can't spread color to any place they aren't at.


----------



## Arimara

I was somewhat successful with that rebatch. It still stinks but at least it doesn't stink as much (or strongly).


----------



## Catscankim

I cut my Cucumber Melon soaps. I am going to admit, i got my color inspiration from @Jersey Girl with her cucumber melon lol. I would have never thought of putting green and orange together on my own. My sister thought i was nuts with the colors, but now she loves the cut. I wanted the white to be whiter. The mica is new to me ..Winter White from NS. The website states that you need a lot to make it white to replace TD. I am just really bad at determining how much when i split off the batter i guess.

I was going to do a drop swirl, but when i saw the colors i got scared lol. So ITP it is.

edit...annnnd that picture just reminded me i need to clean lol


----------



## TashaBird

Catscankim said:


> I cut my Cucumber Melon soaps. I am going to admit, i got my color inspiration from @Jersey Girl with her cucumber melon lol. I would have never thought of putting green and orange together on my own. My sister thought i was nuts with the colors, but now she loves the cut. I wanted the white to be whiter. The mica is new to me ..Winter White from NS. The website states that you need a lot to make it white to replace TD. I am just really bad at determining how much when i split off the batter i guess.
> 
> I was going to do a drop swirl, but when i saw the colors i got scared lol. So ITP it is.
> 
> edit...annnnd that picture just reminded me i need to clean lol


SO pretty! I just ordered some winter white mica to try instead of TD also. How much did you use for how much batter? I’m excited to try it!


----------



## Catscankim

TashaBird said:


> SO pretty! I just ordered some winter white mica to try instead of TD also. How much did you use for how much batter? I’m excited to try it!


The site says 3tsp ppo. I used 3tsp here. I split off 1000ml of the white batter, so i guess i should have almost doubled that amt. it just seemed like so much lol. 

Feel free to correct my math lol. But 3tsp wasnt enough for the 1000 ml of batter.


----------



## shunt2011

TashaBird said:


> Sooooo how much mica is too much? I realized I used double the recommended. I sure do love pretty colors! I’ll for sure wait and see how it goes. But are we talking staining, or just tinted lather? 1-2t PPO is recommended, I used 2t per 3/4lb.
> Edit: Now that I say it like that it doesn’t sound so bad. Sometimes I don’t math so great.



You'll likely be okay.  Depends on the color though.   If it's black or red you may have some bleeding/staining.


----------



## SPowers

I unmolded 1 soap and have 1 more not quite ready to unmold... maybe later today.


----------



## Jersey Girl

Catscankim said:


> I cut my Cucumber Melon soaps. I am going to admit, i got my color inspiration from @Jersey Girl with her cucumber melon lol. I would have never thought of putting green and orange together on my own. My sister thought i was nuts with the colors, but now she loves the cut. I wanted the white to be whiter. The mica is new to me ..Winter White from NS. The website states that you need a lot to make it white to replace TD. I am just really bad at determining how much when i split off the batter i guess.
> 
> I was going to do a drop swirl, but when i saw the colors i got scared lol. So ITP it is.
> 
> edit...annnnd that picture just reminded me i need to clean lol


I always think of cucumbers, cantaloupe and honeydew when I use that scent so I always include a peachy orange.   One of my favorite scents.
The last batch I made I used one of my cucumbers from the garden that I puree’d.


----------



## GemstonePony

I have supplies coming! But they're from Brambleberry, so I'll start soaping again in October. Just kidding, I'll probably use the rest of the not-favorite FO in another batch of (solid) dish soap this or some future weekend. 
But I was running a little low on Shea and cocoa butters. I also wanted some ingredients to play with body butter, and I wanted to replicate a face oil I love but with less safflower/sunflower oil. Brambleberry had a specific mold I wanted, and I've been considering adding oatmeal to a specific recipe or two for a while now.
And after finalizing that, I realized I'm also low on Castor, put in another order, and impulse bought a Lily of the Valley FO. Which... Lily of the Valley is my favorite smelling flower, but also, I don't want to cut my testing base in half by doing overly feminine or masculine things. Maybe it'll combine with WSP Sugared Spruce to become more unisex? I'll see what it's like when I get it. If it's a clear enough fragrance, I might soap it in a spring design anyways.


----------



## Catscankim

_@GemstonePony ...“I have supplies coming! But they're from Brambleberry, so I'll start soaping again in October”_

LOL. Thats why i only ordered from them once.


----------



## SPowers

I get so much inspiration from this forum... I have to apologize in advance for not giving credit - I never remember where I got my inspiration by the time I get around to making it.  ❤


----------



## The_Phoenix

Had an event at a wine bar last night and sold 40 bars! Very exciting. Today I'm working on my website and digging deeper into the Square app. The app and the online version are not syncing. Figured out how to send an invoice in order to ship an order. Probably won't use this feature much, though, because there's a service fee % attached to receiving a payment via an invoice. Although, my best friend suggested tacking the 3.3% service fee onto the order. Thoughts??

Need to fulfill a big order out-of-state and can't figure out how to add shipping cost to the app to include in the invoice, even though I selected the "Request shipping address" to the invoice. What the heck am I missing here??

Can't yet create posts in the General Business Forum because I do not have sufficient posts. Otherwise I would have stuck this question in there. 

Other than that, I feel super antsy today and plan to make a larger batch of soap with a recipe using hemp seed oil that my testers LOVE. That's a good feeling. Also making another batch of lard soap with a different % of fats to compare the two.


----------



## TashaBird

Super excited for my order of micas!!! Disappointed I didn’t read the use notes for my big ticket item of the 4 oz jar of silver holographic eco glitter.
“We recommend using silver holographic glitter on top of soap to give an iridescent rainbow shimmer. If used inside of soaps, it may be scratchy and it will definitely lose it's rainbow shine!”
Anyone else using this? It’s SUPER pretty!!! How do you use it? Any wins or fails, tips or tricks?


----------



## GemstonePony

TashaBird said:


> Super excited for my order of micas!!! Disappointed I didn’t read the use notes for my big ticket item of the 4 oz jar of silver holographic eco glitter.
> “We recommend using silver holographic glitter on top of soap to give an iridescent rainbow shimmer. If used inside of soaps, it may be scratchy and it will definitely lose it's rainbow shine!”
> Anyone else using this? It’s SUPER pretty!!! How do you use it? Any wins or fails, tips or tricks?


Hmmm.. holographic eco-glitter from Nurture Soaps? Has anyone seen Katie Carson around here? 
Anyways, almost any Royalty Soaps YT video in the last year at least probably features some. Sometimes she disperses it by gently tapping a spoon for a more narrow effect, sometimes she disperses it from a brush by tapping the base of the bristles for a more broad dispersal.


----------



## Laura Vohs

It's been a couple of months since I've made any soap. (Too much medical stuff going on. Yikes!) But now that things are calming down, I am more than ready to get back to it! I spent some time this afternoon doing prep so I can make 2-3 small batches this weekend. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Catscankim

I shall name her Fantasia lol.

I screwed up the right side by trying to fix something. Decided to leave it alone after that. Its a drop swirl. Hopefully the colors go gold, purple, white. I went a little crazy though lol.

Smell is Black Rasberry Vanilla by nurture

colors are Winter White, FANTASIA, and King Tut. Nurture, Nurture, Mad Micas.

I want to see the inside now!


----------



## Catscankim

The_Phoenix said:


> Had an event at a wine bar last night and sold 40 bars! Very exciting. Today I'm working on my website and digging deeper into the Square app. The app and the online version are not syncing. Figured out how to send an invoice in order to ship an order. Probably won't use this feature much, though, because there's a service fee % attached to receiving a payment via an invoice. Although, my best friend suggested tacking the 3.3% service fee onto the order. Thoughts??
> 
> Need to fulfill a big order out-of-state and can't figure out how to add shipping cost to the app to include in the invoice, even though I selected the "Request shipping address" to the invoice. What the heck am I missing here??
> 
> Can't yet create posts in the General Business Forum because I do not have sufficient posts. Otherwise I would have stuck this question in there.
> 
> Other than that, I feel super antsy today and plan to make a larger batch of soap with a recipe using hemp seed oil that my testers LOVE. That's a good feeling. Also making another batch of lard soap with a different % of fats to compare the two.


Thats awesome about the wine bar! Congrats!!


----------



## Zing

linne1gi said:


> I made soap curls soap.View attachment 49672


@linne1gi Another _very pur-tee _soap!  I am so curious about this.  Are the bars on the left, top, and right in the same position as your mold?  Is one curl the same height as the mold?  What does one plain curl look like, any chance for a pic?  Great job.

The only soapy thing I did was receive my Brambleberry order which arrived in record time.  I ordered holiday colored micas and scents and am under the gun to get my holiday soaps done.  Can't wait.


----------



## Misschief

Just put a big batch (21 bars) of Oatmeal Milk & Honey soap to bed. Well..... not exactly to bed. It got pretty warm pretty quick so I put it outside for now. At least there's some air movement out there and it's cooler than in the house. I think it's the closest I've ever gotten to ricing in all the years I've been making soap.

ETA: within half an hour of making it, it's already gelling and starting to crack so I have a fan blowing over it now. There's no room in my freezer or fridge for this mold. Yikes!


----------



## earlene

Two deliveries today.  The one from MakeYourOwn (formerly SaveOnCitric) I ordered on Sept 9th.  So 9 days from order placed to receipt.  Seems a little slow for a FedEx delivery.  But not too bad, I guess.

The one from WSP, I ordered on Sept 10th, so 8 days from order to delivery.  My husband was home when this was delivered & the box was awful looking - dirty oil soaked into one corner of the box & part of another side & some on the bottom.  He commented about it to the driver, who said it was sitting next to another box that did leak something.  Still he opened it up to make sure everything inside was intact, which it was.  Still I wish UPS deliveries would show up intact all the time; this is not even the 2nd or 3rd time this has happened with a UPS delivery.

Anyway, more stuff for soap to play with!  Now I am wondering how long Bitter Creek takes to ship.  I want to try out that Vanilla Stabilizer that everyone raves so much about.

I still have another cartful of stuff to order (elsewhere), but keep putting it off.  Then I go back to re-evaluate & pare down, but end up adding even more; it's getting really big.   Like when I go to the grocery store and get one of the half-size shopping carts, but fill it to overflowing (just did that this morning after dropping of my car for service.)


----------



## TashaBird

Second attempt at a landscape with a crescent moon embed and a scraped mountain range and hopefully a sunset looking sky. Thought I’d adjusted the amount of batter in the recipe, but it still came up short and not as full as I’d like. Trying to calculate the amount I scrape out and the amount I add with the embed is pretty mathy! 
Hopefully next time it will be right.
Hopefully they look ok.
Sprinkled hologram bio glitter on top.
They’re on the heating pad.
And why in the heck does my crescent moon column mold not fit my loaf mold?! Proving to be a pain in the butt!


----------



## msunnerstood

TashaBird said:


> Super excited for my order of micas!!! Disappointed I didn’t read the use notes for my big ticket item of the 4 oz jar of silver holographic eco glitter.
> “We recommend using silver holographic glitter on top of soap to give an iridescent rainbow shimmer. If used inside of soaps, it may be scratchy and it will definitely lose it's rainbow shine!”
> Anyone else using this? It’s SUPER pretty!!! How do you use it? Any wins or fails, tips or tricks?


I have the Halo glitter and it is a bit chunky for inside soap but its very pretty on top. a little goes a long way


----------



## Dibennett

I went for a beach walk to collect salt water for my next batches of soap.  I just started 2 weeks of holidays so lots of time to do soapy things.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

earlene said:


> Then I go back to re-evaluate & pare down, but end up adding even more; it's getting really big.   Like when I go to the grocery store and get one of the half-size shopping carts, but fill it to overflowing (just did that this morning after dropping of my car for service.)





 I know the feeling. I do that too!


----------



## TashaBird

msunnerstood said:


> I have the Halo glitter and it is a bit chunky for inside soap but its very pretty on top. a little goes a long way


I may have over done it this first time. Probably could have left some of the top of my soap showing. I think I was a crow in another life because I really like shiny things!
I was reading the comments on NS this morning, which is probably something I should do for any new product in the future. And, seems folks have good luck with it in MP. So I was thinking, I’m about to start playing with some already saponification soap dough. Couldn’t i mix it into that without it losing it’s sheen?


----------



## earlene

I have been thinking of making another pine tar soap, only this time I want it to be a much harder & long lasting bar  than my first one.  I do love the odor of the pine tar I used, so I'm glad I still have that.  When I bought it I was in California and because that trip I was flying commercial airline, I mailed it home to myself.  From what I read fragrance can vary a lot among different brands of pine tar out there, so I'm glad I found one that I like right off the bat.

Anyway, I keep returning to this idea of making a harder longer lasting pine tar soap.  My psoriasis has taken off exponentially since this pandemic and my doctors don't want to put me on systemic medications that would compromise my immune system, which I totally agree with, but it means putting up with this stuff all over my body when it used to only affect my scalp and only a couple of other spots to a lesser degree.  Now it's driving me batty sometimes with how bad it's gotten.  (The topical prescription meds do help, but I am looking hoping & longing for the day when my skin goes back to normal.)

So I need to get this soap formulated and made soon so it has time to cure and I can start using it.  The pine tar soap I made before is really dwindling away fast; at least I have a lot of it still.  I kind of went overboard making as much as I did, but I do really like how it soothes my skin.


----------



## GemstonePony

TashaBird said:


> I may have over done it this first time. Probably could have left some of the top of my soap showing. I think I was a crow in another life because I really like shiny things!
> I was reading the comments on NS this morning, which is probably something I should do for any new product in the future. And, seems folks have good luck with it in MP. So I was thinking, I’m about to start playing with some already saponification soap dough. Couldn’t i mix it into that without it losing it’s sheen?


If you knead it at the proper time and then keep it airtight for a few more days to make sure it's saponified, it might be ok. I wouldn't try mixing it in within 3 days, and if you could wait at least 5-7 that would be better. That said, MP is a bit different than soap, especially the clear stuff, so I'm not sure how the holo will react to bring surrounded by actual soap molecules. It would be an interesting experiment, certainly, and if you try it I'd love to see it.


----------



## GemstonePony

2 week lather test for both my acceleration batch and Autumn Marble, and I am absolutely thrilled. I always make a few scrap pieces from my loaf soaps so I can see how they're shaping up, and I'm blown away by how well these are performing this early, after-feel included. I know they'll only get better, and I'm super happy about that.
Also, I owe WSP Jasmine Vanilla an apology: yes, it smelled powdery and reminded me of baby powder OOB, but it morphed into a lovely floral that my mom, sister, and 6 year old nephew want.


----------



## cmzaha

The_Phoenix said:


> I bought 50 pounds of lard today at a local grocery store. Soooooooo.....................................................................
> 
> The look my 17 year-old daughter gave me as I hauled it out of the trunk and into the house. Priceless.
> 
> "Lard, mom? Really?" as she shook her head and went upstairs and into her bedroom.


Just curious what brand you acquired. I highly recommend adding in EDTA and some BHT if you are going to use above 30% lard. The least problematic I find in So Cal is from Smart and Final or Snow Cap Brand from Wal Mart.


----------



## TashaBird

GemstonePony said:


> If you knead it at the proper time and then keep it airtight for a few more days to make sure it's saponified, it might be ok. I wouldn't try mixing it in within 3 days, and if you could wait at least 5-7 that would be better. That said, MP is a bit different than soap, especially the clear stuff, so I'm not sure how the holo will react to bring surrounded by actual soap molecules. It would be an interesting experiment, certainly, and if you try it I'd love to see it.


Will report back when I try it!
They turned out cute!


----------



## SPowers

I made some pink camo dinosaurs today... I think they may be a good seller for Christmas so may as well get the girls into it as well.

I also cut my last soap... here is the progression:  photo 1 is what I was going for; photo 2 was my first attempt (5th soap I made) and 3rd photo is the most recent.  Pencil line not perfect but I think there is definitely an improvement.  Unhappy with the mold which was advertised as tall & skinny (not very tall) but I'm used to my homemade one that is over 4" tall.

Any suggestions for naming this soap - I've never been able to think of anything creative for this particular one... thanks!


----------



## Jersey Girl

TashaBird said:


> I may have over done it this first time. Probably could have left some of the top of my soap showing. I think I was a crow in another life because I really like shiny things!
> I was reading the comments on NS this morning, which is probably something I should do for any new product in the future. And, seems folks have good luck with it in MP. So I was thinking, I’m about to start playing with some already saponification soap dough. Couldn’t i mix it into that without it losing it’s sheen?


It works for M&P in clear soap bases or clear bases that are lightly colored because you can see through the soap and light gets in to reflect off the glitter.  It just gets buried in opaque soap so I imaging the same would be true for soap dough. It’s only going to be visible on the outer surfaces basically.


----------



## Misschief

Made a large batch of OMH last night and cut it this morning. This morning, I've made two out of the five soaps I want to make today. First one was Lavender Goat Milk and the second is Merlot Madness, made with a local red wine. Triple Rice, Pumpkin Cream, and more poop soap coming up. 

I have a lot of market dates coming up and I'm woefully under stocked so I'm scrambling to make more in time for the November/December markets.


----------



## lesavonvert

Cutted my first pull through soap


----------



## earlene

SPowers said:


> I made some pink camo dinosaurs today... I think they may be a good seller for Christmas so may as well get the girls into it as well.
> 
> I also cut my last soap... here is the progression:  photo 1 is what I was going for; photo 2 was my first attempt (5th soap I made) and 3rd photo is the most recent.  Pencil line not perfect but I think there is definitely an improvement.  Unhappy with the mold which was advertised as tall & skinny (not very tall) but I'm used to my homemade one that is over 4" tall.
> 
> Any suggestions for naming this soap - I've never been able to think of anything creative for this particular one... thanks!



I love the look of the first one, although up close # 3 is pretty close.  If that 3rd one was in a T&S mold, I'd not like the result either.  Maybe they accidentally mailed you the wrong mold.  Since you already used it, it's probably too late to return it, but I'd surely post a review including that photo to show that what you got does not create a tall & skinny shaped soap.


----------



## The Park Bench

earlene said:


> I have been thinking of making another pine tar soap, only this time I want it to be a much harder & long lasting bar  than my first one.  I do love the odor of the pine tar I used, so I'm glad I still have that.  When I bought it I was in California and because that trip I was flying commercial airline, I mailed it home to myself.  From what I read fragrance can vary a lot among different brands of pine tar out there, so I'm glad I found one that I like right off the bat.
> 
> Anyway, I keep returning to this idea of making a harder longer lasting pine tar soap.  My psoriasis has taken off exponentially since this pandemic and my doctors don't want to put me on systemic medications that would compromise my immune system, which I totally agree with, but it means putting up with this stuff all over my body when it used to only affect my scalp and only a couple of other spots to a lesser degree.  Now it's driving me batty sometimes with how bad it's gotten.  (The topical prescription meds do help, but I am looking hoping & longing for the day when my skin goes back to normal.)
> 
> So I need to get this soap formulated and made soon so it has time to cure and I can start using it.  The pine tar soap I made before is really dwindling away fast; at least I have a lot of it still.  I kind of went overboard making as much as I did, but I do really like how it soothes my skin.


Not to get off the soap subject but have you looked into LDN low dose naltrexone or diet modification for the psoriasis issue?

I went to Walmart today for the first time since the pandemic began and bought a metal hair pick to try my hand at a peacock swirl soap! I am hoping to have time to pour said soap tomorrow!


----------



## SPowers

earlene said:


> I love the look of the first one, although up close # 3 is pretty close.  If that 3rd one was in a T&S mold, I'd not like the result either.  Maybe they accidentally mailed you the wrong mold.  Since you already used it, it's probably too late to return it, but I'd surely post a review including that photo to show that what you got does not create a tall & skinny shaped soap.



I believe I didn't really look at the measurements of the mold - just assumed it was as advertised.  It's really more square than tall & skinny.  And the batter went to the top of the mold.  Live and learn.


----------



## Misschief

Five batches of soap made..... that's my biggest soap making day to date! Now, it's time for a hot bath and a nice glass of wine.


----------



## Jersey Girl

@Misschief   “it's time for a hot bath and a nice glass of wine”

or two!  That’s a lot of work!


----------



## Misschief

Jersey Girl said:


> @Misschief   “it's time for a hot bath and a nice glass of wine”
> 
> or two!  That’s a lot of work!


It was indeed but you know what? Walking into my soap room and seeing all that soap on the racks? It feels SO darned good! Now, for the next couple of weeks, I can concentrate on some of my B&B products.

And, yeah, glass #2 is in hand.


----------



## msunnerstood

Misschief said:


> Made a large batch of OMH last night and cut it this morning. This morning, I've made two out of the five soaps I want to make today. First one was Lavender Goat Milk and the second is Merlot Madness, made with a local red wine. Triple Rice, Pumpkin Cream, and more poop soap coming up.
> 
> I have a lot of market dates coming up and I'm woefully under stocked so I'm scrambling to make more in time for the November/December markets.


Just poured my snowman poop a few hours ago.  The possibilities are endless.


----------



## Misschief

msunnerstood said:


> Just poured my snowman poop a few hours ago.  The possibilities are endless.


No kidding, right? You will post pics, right?


----------



## msunnerstood

Misschief said:


> No kidding, right? You will post pics, right?


Yes, I did them in white with a light blue swirl but then at the base they are light blue with white swirl. My hope is it will look like the snow poop melting.. twisted right? when they are out of the molds, a light mist of rubbing alcohol and some snowflake glitter.


----------



## Misschief

msunnerstood said:


> Yes, I did them in white with a light blue swirl but then at the base they are light blue with white swirl. My hope is it will look like the snow poop melting.. twisted right? when they are out of the molds, a light mist of rubbing alcohol and some snowflake glitter.


I love it!


----------



## Arimara

I went out, bought a package of lard, all while unaware of the fact that I needed more coconut oil. Lucky for me I was using full fat coconut milk for this endeavor but I still had to compensate for the missing coconut oil.


----------



## Catscankim

I cut Fantasia. The flavor is Black Raspberry Vanilla from NS. It smells so much better in soap than OOB. Before it smelled like cough medicine lol. I am happy with how the swirl turned out. Again, i wish the white was whiter. This is winter white from NS. This is 6 full tsp of white mica to about 1000ml batter. I used olive oil from the batch. I think i am going to have to stick with TD for a good white, or maybe a combo of both.


----------



## msunnerstood

ok, I took one out of the mold, took the 2nd one out and it was too soft and kept a chunk in the mold. im too impatient and im going to have to put the mold somewhere I cant see it.

Here is the one that came out well. there is snow glitter on it. Hard to capture the actual blue in these in photos but its very pretty (for poop) in person.


----------



## MrsMilk

Made my second batch today - Very dull compared to the creations shown here - Snowman Poop!!! 

I forgot to add the sodium lactate so it’ll be interesting to see how much softer it is and I wanted to add fragrance. Didn’t check how much I’d need and had about a quarter of the amount needed to scent my loaf.  Never mind. One lives and one learns.

Am thinking that maybe I need to keep a soaping journal.


----------



## Jersey Girl

msunnerstood said:


> ok, I took one out of the mold, took the 2nd one out and it was too soft and kept a chunk in the mold. im too impatient and im going to have to put the mold somewhere I cant see it.
> 
> Here is the one that came out well. there is snow glitter on it. Hard to capture the actual blue in these in photos but its very pretty (for poop) in person.
> 
> View attachment 49735


Exactly what I would expect from a snowman...lovely!


----------



## GemstonePony

MrsMilk said:


> Made my second batch today - Very dull compared to the creations shown here - Snowman Poop!!!
> 
> I forgot to add the sodium lactate so it’ll be interesting to see how much softer it is and I wanted to add fragrance. Didn’t check how much I’d need and had about a quarter of the amount needed to scent my loaf.  Never mind. One lives and one learns.
> 
> Am thinking that maybe I need to keep a soaping journal.


Absolutely, yes! In whatever way shape or form you can manage, and in whatever way makes sense to your brain, keep a Journal. Keep track of what you did, how things went, any changes to the recipe, and anything else you can remember about what happened that did it didn't go according to plan. Check back and make notes on how it performs over time, both according to yourself and others. Your future self will thank you. And this goes doubly if your batches are spaced out over time, or if you make more soap than you need. You will not remember all the things, and it's amazing all the little things that can add up to big differences.


----------



## SoapSisters

Catscankim said:


> I cut Fantasia. The flavor is Black Raspberry Vanilla from NS. It smells so much better in soap than OOB. Before it smelled like cough medicine lol. I am happy with how the swirl turned out. Again, i wish the white was whiter. This is winter white from NS. This is 6 full tsp of white mica to about 1000ml batter. I used olive oil from the batch. I think i am going to have to stick with TD for a good white, or maybe a combo of both.


This is fantastic!! I love the dark purple, and I think the not-bright-white goes really well with the gold color. I love the creaminess of it!


----------



## goat soap rulz!

GemstonePony said:


> I have supplies coming! But they're from Brambleberry, so I'll start soaping again in October.


Ok, I know this makes me sound like a "karen" but I emailed them after 7 business days of not hearing from them, told them many of my soaping friends (you guys LOL) have had the same bad experiences, and told them about my experience with them, and if their prices were so high they should at LEAST have better customer service! 
Pretty much complained, but in a polite, slightly passive aggressive manner LOL and they shipped my order the next day and emailed me with a little apology and what have you. So it worked for me  ... It may work for you. but of course, be kind, And hey! if they get more complaints, maybe they will work on fixing the issue!


----------



## SPowers

Here are my pink dinos.  I also made my challenge entry - I'm hoping it will look by marble inside... I have high hopes but who knows.


----------



## msunnerstood

Setting up for trying my challenge soap. Ive gotten many Marble looking soaps in my HP career but this time Im trying to get the look. We shall see.


----------



## Guspuppy

So HI! I haven't been here in a couple years, was just making large batches of my staple soaps for self use. Decided I want to give soaps for Christmas this year so tonight I made a test batch of a lard recipe I've used before, to check scent. Anyway, due to loss of my microwave and me not being willing to buy a new one, I thought I'd try the 'heat transfer method' of melting my lard (which came out of the fridge) and CO. Uh, yeah. That did not work so well for a 1-lb mold!  I had to put it on the stovetop to finish melting my oils and by the time everything was incorporated it was already at heavy trace. So my planned swirl was more a gloop. Next time I'll melt the oils first....  But, it's nice to be back!


----------



## AliOop

Guspuppy said:


> So HI! I haven't been here in a couple years, was just making large batches of my staple soaps for self use. Decided I want to give soaps for Christmas this year so tonight I made a test batch of a lard recipe I've used before, to check scent. Anyway, due to loss of my microwave and me not being willing to buy a new one, I thought I'd try the 'heat transfer method' of melting my lard (which came out of the fridge) and CO. Uh, yeah. That did not work so well for a 1-lb mold!  I had to put it on the stovetop to finish melting my oils and by the time everything was incorporated it was already at heavy trace. So my planned swirl was more a gloop. Next time I'll melt the oils first....  But, it's nice to be back!


Hi @Guspuppy, and welcome back!

Before I started using master-batched lye, I often used the heat xfer method, for up 2500g batches. I do agree that it works much better if all of the hard oils are at room temp - not so much when they are refrigerated. That meant I needed to take my lard out of the fridge the night before, which I didn't always remember to do, either.


----------



## TashaBird

Experimenting with packaging. I’d been wrapping my soaps in tissue fixed with the label. I bought these biodegradable cellulose bags and thought I”d try them. I really love being able to see the soap! Eventually I think I”ll want to shrink wrap them, but this is what I have for now. My husband got real artsy with the labels too, and so we had fun together.
I also registered my business and will have registered my fictitious business name and have my insurance by the end of the week. That’s super exciting!


----------



## TashaBird

Ooh YAY! I mailed a friend of mine some soap and she mailed me some roving wool from her sheep she raises, sheets, and processes herself. Wish I’d already made some soaps to felt! I suppose good soap, but nothing fancy would be appropriate.


----------



## MrsMilk

GemstonePony said:


> Absolutely, yes! In whatever way shape or form you can manage, and in whatever way makes sense to your brain, keep a Journal. Keep track of what you did, how things went, any changes to the recipe, and anything else you can remember about what happened that did it didn't go according to plan. Check back and make notes on how it performs over time, both according to yourself and others. Your future self will thank you. And this goes doubly if your batches are spaced out over time, or if you make more soap than you need. You will not remember all the things, and it's amazing all the little things that can add up to big differences.



I did ask for a soap journal for my birthday last night - Hubby said no because I already have so many notebooks/journals/diaries already - I'm an addict. LOL.


----------



## earlene

Guspuppy said:


> So HI! I haven't been here in a couple years, was just making large batches of my staple soaps for self use. Decided I want to give soaps for Christmas this year so tonight I made a test batch of a lard recipe I've used before, to check scent. Anyway, due to loss of my microwave and me not being willing to buy a new one, I thought I'd try the 'heat transfer method' of melting my lard (which came out of the fridge) and CO. Uh, yeah. That did not work so well for a 1-lb mold!  I had to put it on the stovetop to finish melting my oils and by the time everything was incorporated it was already at heavy trace. So my planned swirl was more a gloop. Next time I'll melt the oils first....  But, it's nice to be back!


Welcome back. Guspuppy!  I've used a hot water bath as the heat to melt tubs of the softer hard oils.  It may not work with cocoa butter, but it definitely works with the less solid hard oils like, babassu, lard, Coconut (although it's never really very hard here except in the winter), shea.  You just have to be careful that your tub doesn't roll over on it's side in the hot water.  A tight lid is great, but as the oil melts, it can still leak out and into the water.  (I had that happen once, learned a lesson.)



TashaBird said:


> Ooh YAY! I mailed a friend of mine some soap and she mailed me some roving wool from her sheep she raises, sheets, and processes herself. Wish I’d already made some soaps to felt! I suppose good soap, but nothing fancy would be appropriate.



How great to have a friend who processes the wool from her sheep and sends you some!  Yes, actually any soap would be appropriate for felting.  Even 'fancy' unless you don't want to hide the fancy.  I prefer to use blandly colored soap (uncolored or plainly colored, even ugly colors).  As for the shape of soap:  Anything goes.  See my avatar?  That's a soap I made in the shape of a fish, then wet-felted the soap, and added details via needle felting.


----------



## Jersey Girl

Made these yesterday. Used OT Peche de Vigne....wow do they smell delicious...just like a fresh sweet white peach. I hope it sticks. When I was photographing them this morning I noticed the cute little owl in the center of the two I placed together. Soaping is like a Rorschach Test. Lol


----------



## TashaBird

I usually make soap in the afternoon so going to sleep helps with the impatience! Made some this morning now it’s almost making me crazy wanting to unmold!!!


----------



## msunnerstood

Finally got the rest of the snowman dookie out of the molds and was able to fix the one that got messed up so 5 outa 5 dookies for me.


----------



## TashaBird

msunnerstood said:


> Finally got the rest of the snowman dookie out of the molds and was able to fix the one that got messed up so 5 outa 5 dookies for me.


Any tips on using those molds? Did you do a ITPS?


----------



## msunnerstood

That's exactly what I did I poured a  3rd of the batter into a measuring cup And colored one blue and 1 white and then I took the blue batter and started from a little bit of height and poured it in a circular motion into the white batter and then as I continued this circle got closer. Then I just spun the bowl a couple of times to make sure it was good and swirly and poured.

I had to ask others how to tell when they were done and someone said that the top of the soap will feel like cheese and that is exactly accurate. If it feels sticky at all when you touched the top don't unmold it

I had to put my molds up on a shelf so that I wouldn't be looking at them because I am terribly impatient. I left them for A-day and a 1/2 before I was finally able to unmold the rest.


TashaBird said:


> Any tips on using those molds? Did you do a ITPS?


----------



## KiwiMoose

I've been AWOL from soaping due to a very heavy workload.  But I managed to squeeze in a rainbow soap today.  Here's the top:


----------



## TashaBird

msunnerstood said:


> That's exactly what I did I poured a  3rd of the batter into a measuring cup And colored one blue and 1 white and then I took the blue batter and started from a little bit of height and poured it in a circular motion into the white batter and then as I continued this circle got closer. Then I just spun the bowl a couple of times to make sure it was good and swirly and poured.
> 
> I had to ask others how to tell when they were done and someone said that the top of the soap will feel like cheese and that is exactly accurate. If it feels sticky at all when you touched the top don't unmold it
> 
> I had to put my molds up on a shelf so that I wouldn't be looking at them because I am terribly impatient. I left them for A-day and a 1/2 before I was finally able to unmold the rest.


I’ll probably also pop em in the freezer for a bit before I unmold, and maybe I’ll add some extra SL. I’m excited to try!


----------



## Arimara

Guspuppy said:


> So HI! I haven't been here in a couple years, was just making large batches of my staple soaps for self use. Decided I want to give soaps for Christmas this year so tonight I made a test batch of a lard recipe I've used before, to check scent. Anyway, due to loss of my microwave and me not being willing to buy a new one, I thought I'd try the 'heat transfer method' of melting my lard (which came out of the fridge) and CO. Uh, yeah. That did not work so well for a 1-lb mold!  I had to put it on the stovetop to finish melting my oils and by the time everything was incorporated it was already at heavy trace. So my planned swirl was more a gloop. Next time I'll melt the oils first....  But, it's nice to be back!


Long time no see. The heat TF method is probably better done when it's way warmer than it is now. It may be that I live in an old build but it's been so cold in the house as of late. 

As for my soap venture, My soap entries crumbled horribly (I used 15g of salt per 500g oils not thinking much of it initially). The kicker is that I have no butters in this recipe and it's mostly lard.


----------



## TashaBird

@earlene thats great to learn! The one video I watched she suggested round or with no hard edges. I have JUST the soap!!! It’s a lovely ovalish shape, but ugly left over batter, but great soap. Should be perfect! Oh wow! Guess I’m doing this!


----------



## shunt2011

@Guspuppy Welcome back!


----------



## SPowers

I cut my 'marble' soap this morning and it doesn't look like marble!      In retrospect I would have had a different/better result had I cut the soap horizontally.  For some reason my brain doesn't think about that option until after the fact.  The soap looks fine however I doubt I will post it on the challenge page as it clearly is not marble.


----------



## Soapdragon

KiwiMoose said:


> I've been AWOL from soaping due to a very heavy workload.  But I managed to squeeze in a rainbow soap today.  Here's the top:
> View attachment 49794


that is gorgeous! What did you use to colour the black? What percentage?


----------



## TashaBird

Just barely enough time to cut before I have an appointment. Almost waited too long. The sound my poor wire cutter made was VERY spooky! Just in time for Halloween. The yellow and greens glow in the dark! Yay! The busy one is a double plate pull through. First time doing that. Thanks for the idea @glendam ! And I swear sometimes the end slices have the best design of the whole loaf!


----------



## glendam

TashaBird said:


> Just barely enough time to cut before I have an appointment. Almost waited too long. The sound my poor wire cutter made was VERY spooky! Just in time for Halloween. The yellow and greens glow in the dark! Yay! The busy one is a double plate pull through. First time doing that. Thanks for the idea @glendam ! And I swear sometimes the end slices have the best design of the whole loaf!


Totally agree!  Sometimes I wish that what is in the end pieces would replicate in the whole loaf!


----------



## Jersey Girl

TashaBird said:


> Just barely enough time to cut before I have an appointment. Almost waited too long. The sound my poor wire cutter made was VERY spooky! Just in time for Halloween. The yellow and greens glow in the dark! Yay! The busy one is a double plate pull through. First time doing that. Thanks for the idea @glendam ! And I swear sometimes the end slices have the best design of the whole loaf!


With the pull through tool there is a surprise inside each cut!  Love them.


----------



## msunnerstood

I made another batch of snowman you know. I have people with dibs on 4 of the last 5 when they are ready.



TashaBird said:


> Just barely enough time to cut before I have an appointment. Almost waited too long. The sound my poor wire cutter made was VERY spooky! Just in time for Halloween. The yellow and greens glow in the dark! Yay! The busy one is a double plate pull through. First time doing that. Thanks for the idea @glendam ! And I swear sometimes the end slices have the best design of the whole loaf!


Those are stunning!


----------



## Guspuppy

Thanks for all the warm welcomes back!
Here is how my test batch turned out. It was supposed to be an ITP swirl but due to the heavy trace the oranges did not flow into the yellow in the pouring vessel. Still, it turned out better than I expected! The scent is 'sunshine on my mind' from Nurture. I love it, but its very mild even with 1 oz ppo.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Soapdragon said:


> that is gorgeous! What did you use to colour the black? What percentage?


It's purple 
Which leads me to ask - why can't I ever get my purples to be a nice bright purple?  Why are they always greyish?


----------



## GemstonePony

KiwiMoose said:


> It's purple
> Which leads me to ask - why can't I ever get my purples to be a nice bright purple?  Why are they always greyish?
> View attachment 49831


The opposite of purple is yellow, so if your soap usually has a yellow hue it will dull your purple accordingly. Your blue was less affected, but there is an undertone of green to it (blue + yellow). Your red didn't shift too far orange, so that's awesome, and I'm sure orange, yellow, and green are brighter for it. Your soap is beautiful! And it definitely still reads rainbow when you see the full bar.


----------



## The_Phoenix

I didn't make soap today but I did try a soap that hit the 8-week mark and it's fantastic!!!


KiwiMoose said:


> It's purple
> Which leads me to ask - why can't I ever get my purples to be a nice bright purple?  Why are they always greyish?
> View attachment 49831


Beautiful soap!!


----------



## Jersey Girl

KiwiMoose said:


> It's purple
> Which leads me to ask - why can't I ever get my purples to be a nice bright purple?  Why are they always greyish?
> View attachment 49831


I think they look great. Purple can be tough but I’ve had good luck with a mica called Guilty Grape from Mad Micas. I don’t know if they ship to NZ though. Here are a couple I used it in. Incidentally, The one with pointy layers, Persephone’s Kiss used a blackberry mica from NS in the bottom layer and I was disappointed that that one turned gray. Top layer is guilty grape.

Made these yesterday. Totally miscalculated the amount of batter for my NS 2.5lb mold with silicon liner and dividers. Had way too much.  I should have overfilled for the Taiwan swirl or scraped the dividers carefully as I removed them as much of the batter stuck to the liner when I removed them leaving a one inch space to the top of the mold. I had my little 2 Lb mold on hand to plop the remaining batter in and ended up with some 3 oz soaps that I guess will be good for hand soaps.


----------



## TashaBird

Thanks to my DH who set up my e-commerce site, I got my biz registered, and ins. It’s still improving and growing, and it’s mostly just to friends, but something good came out of this really hard time. I’m super grateful! And, I really love this group!


----------



## Jersey Girl

Made this yesterday and cut this AM. Satsuma Orange from NS ( one of my favorite scents) with a splash of Orange 10x from BB. Just a basic ITPS.


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken

Jersey Girl said:


> Made this yesterday and cut this AM. Satsuma Orange from NS ( one of my favorite scents) with a splash of Orange 10x from BB. Just a basic ITPS.
> View attachment 49861


Your ITP swirls are so nice, @Jersey Girl ! And I like the top


----------



## TashaBird

Omg I have SO many soaps in circulation! It’s kind of ridiculous, and fun. Currently 7 in the shower, 2 at each of 3 sinks, and 2 in the bath tub.
How many soaps are you actively using?


----------



## Jersey Girl

TashaBird said:


> Omg I have SO many soaps in circulation! It’s kind of ridiculous, and fun. Currently 7 in the shower, 2 at each of 3 sinks, and 2 in the bath tub.
> How many soaps are you actively using?


You don’t want to know...lol. 12 just in the shower. 
ETA...and thanks to all the amazing things I’ve learned here about formulating soaps and longevity...they are lasting forever!  Curse you all!


----------



## KiwiMoose

I had a soapy nightmare!  Dreamed I was mixing lye solution and there were big chunks of salt ( the size of ice cubes) in the mixture that weren't dissolving so I put my BARE HAND in to scoop them out! Then realised what I had done and quickly rushed to the sink and ran my hand under cold water for ages. But the next day I saw a big hollow in my wrist that had been burned out by the lye - I mustn't have rinsed it properly.  Anyway - needless to say I was glad that i woke up and realised none of it was real.


----------



## Zing

KiwiMoose said:


> I had a soapy nightmare!  Dreamed I was mixing lye solution and there were big chunks of salt ( the size of ice cubes) in the mixture that weren't dissolving so I put my BARE HAND in to scoop them out! Then realised what I had done and quickly rushed to the sink and ran my hand under cold water for ages. But the next day I saw a big hollow in my wrist that had been burned out by the lye - I mustn't have rinsed it properly.  Anyway - needless to say I was glad that i woke up and realised none of it was real.


Now _I'm _going to have nightmares!  Yikes-kers!


----------



## GemstonePony

KiwiMoose said:


> I had a soapy nightmare!  Dreamed I was mixing lye solution and there were big chunks of salt ( the size of ice cubes) in the mixture that weren't dissolving so I put my BARE HAND in to scoop them out! Then realised what I had done and quickly rushed to the sink and ran my hand under cold water for ages. But the next day I saw a big hollow in my wrist that had been burned out by the lye - I mustn't have rinsed it properly.  Anyway - needless to say I was glad that i woke up and realised none of it was real.


I have absolutely had soap nightmares, but fortunately my brain blurs things it doesn't like. This isn't always handy, but in this case it's nice.


----------



## Jersey Girl

KiwiMoose said:


> I had a soapy nightmare!  Dreamed I was mixing lye solution and there were big chunks of salt ( the size of ice cubes) in the mixture that weren't dissolving so I put my BARE HAND in to scoop them out! Then realised what I had done and quickly rushed to the sink and ran my hand under cold water for ages. But the next day I saw a big hollow in my wrist that had been burned out by the lye - I mustn't have rinsed it properly.  Anyway - needless to say I was glad that i woke up and realised none of it was real.


I’ve definitely had soapy dreams but I don’t think they were bad ones. I rarely remember my dreams. That was a pretty intense dream you had there though!  It’s amazing the things that go through our brains when we are supposed to be resting.


----------



## earlene

The Park Bench said:


> Not to get off the soap subject but have you looked into LDN low dose naltrexone or diet modification for the psoriasis issue?


LDN is not a viable option, nor recommended in my case. Re: diet: I already do not consume many of the things warned against (for the past 21 years & 31 year for another). I suppose there are some things I could still avoid, but not just now.  I'm fairly convinced the exacerbation is stress induced.  Nor am I a candidate for light therapy as it is ineffective on the scalp & a couple other areas.

My dermatologist gave me a double-sided printed page of therapies used for treating psoriasis, which did include that on the list.  Doc's going to put me on Humera provided blood test results so indicate.  I am hoping that this will prevent outbreaks as the topicals are just chasing the outbreaks and do nothing to really prevent them.

*Soapy Stuff:*
Today my Bergamot EO came today, plus more citronella.  I got some more soap savers in yesterday's delivery. Every now & then, I like to put one in with the soap I give away, but I also plan to build a little custom-fit 'Lift' to keep all my bath products up off the shower shelf this time. Our shower's built-in shelves are so irregularly shaped nothing really fits for putting my products on to lift them up & out of the water, and mold tends to grow under my shampoo bottle and so forth.  So I am going to piece together some soap savers (cut-to-fit as needed) to provide better drainage.  Sure, mold will still grow under the soap savers eventually, but I'd rather clean & disinfect the soap savers less often than the bottle bottoms each time I touch them.  At least that's my plan.


----------



## GemstonePony

My Brambleberry orders came! And I've whipped up a tiny batch of body butter to celebrate, with 24% each mango and she's butters, 10% each Argan, Babassu, Jojoba, and Rosehip seed oils, 6% chamomile and rose extracts, and under 4% BB Yacht Club. Threw in a few drops of green/blue food coloring for a sea green because I could. 
Yes, I forgot the kitchen sink in there, but it's still marvelous! And no, that's not soapy, but now I have the ingredients for a triple butter soap, oatmeal honey soap, and a few other schemes.


----------



## TashaBird

Used white mica today instead of TD. Not my darkest EO blend, but still had some citrus. It lightened it’s up quite a bit! And I could’ve used a little more. Still happy with how smooth and easy it worked! 
also, my fairy/unicorn poops!


----------



## Jersey Girl

Another day...another soapy thing!  Scented with BRV


----------



## The Park Bench

So, I did not just one, but TWO new soapy things today!  I poured a peacock soap (which I have not previously done) using rice and rice water!  Make that 3, I also changed my lye solution to 33%!  The batter behaved beautifully despite the rice/lye solution looking like a giant glob of gelatin :-0  I am looking forward to the unmolding!


----------



## msunnerstood

TashaBird said:


> Used white mica today instead of TD. Not my darkest EO blend, but still had some citrus. It lightened it’s up quite a bit! And I could’ve used a little more. Still happy with how smooth and easy it worked!
> also, my fairy/unicorn poops!



Yay!! more poop! Please post pics when you un-mold them


----------



## KiwiMoose

I'm boiling some beer.  Some would think I'm crazy - but you lot get me : )


----------



## amd

On Monday I ordered oils, and they were delivered today, also got my Lotion Crafter order (also placed on Monday) as well, so I'm set for the weekend. Last night I sat down and calculated embed and layer quantities for a soap that I designed three or four YEARS ago and have never worked up the courage to do it. Well, my sister in law got wind of my idea and told me if I make it she has pre-sold five bars, and another customer told me she would buy a batch... so I did the scary math (that really was my hold up), made the shapers needed, and I'm starting down the rabbit hole tonight. Hopefully by weekend end I will have 18 bars that look just like my picture...

I have a few custom orders to work, as well as tinkering with some lotions and potions. Might clean my house.


----------



## violets2217

Today I went through my inventory to make a shopping list for soaps that I "need" to make.   I'm trying my hand at liquid soap (my kids have an aversion to my bars of soap?!?!?) and a small batch of tooth soap to experiment with (recipe I found here)! I'm so suspicious of the tooth soap, I think I have gotten my mouth washed out with soap too many times as a child! But I'm so determined to have all my body products homemade.... just toothpaste and deodorant to go! While researching and making my list I made some zucchini and banana bread. The new recipe I found for the zucchini bread said to line my bread pans with parchment paper. Never done that before... I felt like I was lining a soap mold & my bread batter stayed where it was suppose to, baked perfectly and cleaned up so much easier! I learned all kinds of new stuff today!!!!


----------



## lenarenee

violets2217 said:


> Today I went through my inventory to make a shopping list for soaps that I "need" to make.   I'm trying my hand at liquid soap (my kids have an aversion to my bars of soap?!?!?) and a small batch of tooth soap to experiment with (recipe I found here)! I'm so suspicious of the tooth soap, I think I have gotten my mouth washed out with soap too many times as a child! But I'm so determined to have all my body products homemade.... just toothpaste and deodorant to go! While researching and making my list I made some zucchini and banana bread. The new recipe I found for the zucchini bread said to line my bread pans with parchment paper. Never done that before... I felt like I was lining a soap mold & my bread batter stayed where it was suppose to, baked perfectly and cleaned up so much easier! I learned all kinds of new stuff today!!!!


 
My 23 year old robotics doctorate student called me asking why his hands were so raw and chapped. I‘ve kept him supplied with his favorite soaps all throughout college, so thought he’d developed a sensitivity to something.   Found out he doesn’t use bar soap at the sink, only liquid....liquid DAWN dish detergent!!

ETA:  Yeah, told him to STOP.    He's doing better now.


----------



## KimW

I made really stinky - I mean STINKY - soap...and not on purpose...


----------



## GemstonePony

KimW said:


> I made really stinky - I mean STINKY - soap...and not on purpose...


Ok, this poop-themed soap stuff has gone too far.


----------



## Catscankim

I just poured my candy cane soap. I got nervous about the fragrance because the usage rate was 1-5%, like normally it just says 5, like thats the max. I used about 2.5 lol. We will see about this one.

plus i thought i swore off TD. But i tried 2 different white micas that i am miserable about the whiteness, and i really want this to have white white. So i mixed the td before i went to work this afternoon to hopefully help it marinate. I mixed and shook it so long today that i was almost late for work...how would that be for an excuse LOL. Out of the bottle it still looked like it had boogers. We will see about that one too.

And i have been thinking about a design for two days for the candy cane smell. I got sick of trying to decide, so i went with a secret feather hanger swirl. Not really christmasy. Maybe it will look like a poinsettia Lol. Shoulda just went with an ITP and called it a day lol.


----------



## Dawni

Made more salt bars! I'll post em in the gallery hehehe

And I made some more infusions


----------



## Jersey Girl

Yesterday I decided to make a soap using unsweetened almond milk that has been in my fridge for a while. It has expired but was never opened and smells and tastes fine...yes, I actually took a little sip. Lol. I used it at 100% liquid and 



I added the lye to it slowly and it behaved fine. No heating up as there is no sugar at all in it. It turned out nice and already is making a really nice lather. Scented with Almond FO from Aztec and also some OMH from BB.  I also used sweet almond oil for extra almond appeal.


----------



## Catscankim

Jersey Girl said:


> Yesterday I decided to make a soap using unsweetened almond milk that has been in my fridge for a while. It has expired but was never opened and smells and tastes fine...yes, I actually took a little sip. Lol. I used it at 100% liquid and View attachment 49917
> I added the lye to it slowly and it behaved fine. No heating up as there is no sugar at all in it. It turned out nice and already is making a really nice lather. Scented with Almond FO from Aztec and also some OMH from BB.  I also used sweet almond oil for extra almond appeal.


I absolutely love that design!


----------



## Misschief

Jersey Girl said:


> Yesterday I decided to make a soap using unsweetened almond milk that has been in my fridge for a while. It has expired but was never opened and smells and tastes fine...yes, I actually took a little sip. Lol. I used it at 100% liquid and View attachment 49917
> I added the lye to it slowly and it behaved fine. No heating up as there is no sugar at all in it. It turned out nice and already is making a really nice lather. Scented with Almond FO from Aztec and also some OMH from BB.  I also used sweet almond oil for extra almond appeal.


That's gorgeous! Out of curiousity, what does the almond bring to the table?


----------



## TashaBird

The struggle is real.


----------



## Misschief

I'm getting ready to set up for a market here.......




It's gonna be a good, good day.


----------



## msunnerstood

Catscankim said:


> I just poured my candy cane soap. I got nervous about the fragrance because the usage rate was 1-5%, like normally it just says 5, like thats the max. I used about 2.5 lol. We will see about this one.
> 
> plus i thought i swore off TD. But i tried 2 different white micas that i am miserable about the whiteness, and i really want this to have white white. So i mixed the td before i went to work this afternoon to hopefully help it marinate. I mixed and shook it so long today that i was almost late for work...how would that be for an excuse LOL. Out of the bottle it still looked like it had boogers. We will see about that one too.
> 
> And i have been thinking about a design for two days for the candy cane smell. I got sick of trying to decide, so i went with a secret feather hanger swirl. Not really christmasy. Maybe it will look like a poinsettia Lol. Shoulda just went with an ITP and called it a day lol.


Non nano Zinc Oxide gives a beautiful white and no glycerine rivers


----------



## SoapSisters

TashaBird said:


> The struggle is real.


I love this!!!


----------



## Jersey Girl

Misschief said:


> That's gorgeous! Out of curiousity, what does the almond bring to the table?


From the few things I’ve read it’s said to help with lather and creaminess but I’ll have to see. I just wanted to use it as I’ve got a half gallon that I’m not gonna drink. Lol. At the very least I figure it’s an interesting label appeal. The initial lather with the brand new piece I made yesterday was really nice.


----------



## linne1gi

I made a lovely little soap with Basil and Lavender essential oils - a special request from a co-worker.   Also I got my WSP order with a lot of oils that I don't usually use (Macadamia nut oil).


----------



## Catscankim

I spent most of my morning watching videos to try to recreate @Jersey Girl pretty soap. When i finally decided that i just cant lol....

Anticipating that im not going to be happy with last nights pour, i used up the rest of My candy cane FO and did an Itp swirl with angry rose, white, and trial by fire. Dont ask how the white went LOL.

Still gotta cut last nights...tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## SPowers

Well I've had a day!  I remade my 2nd ever soap yesterday.  The first one looked great but had ridiculous glycerin rivers and I found out since then that a water discount would help that.  I thought the original colour was a bit pale so being 'cute' decided to add some neon pink (just a touch) to intensify the colour.  Turns out it was a much deeper colour than I wanted so added way too much (I know this in retrospect) TD to lighten it up.  Fast forward to this afternoon.  I cut it and it looks like glycerin rivers again!  I decided that maybe I would take a few bars and grate it to make a confetti soap.  Then I thought, why not cut out some little flower shapes to use as embeds.  They were hard to get out of the little cutter and didn't look great so went on to the confetti bit - put the soap in the food processor - with the grater but I should have used the small grater sider as it looked like ground beef!  So then I got the idea to use my plastic blade thinking it would shred it finer - NOT - I ended up with soap dough!  So I just through all the soap I had and made 1 pretty big batch of dough which I rolled into different size ball then dusted lightly with the colorant I used.  Tomorrow - who knows what will happen!  My take away as it relates to the glycerin rivers is I don't think that was it at all... as I mushed the soap in my hands, I'm quite certain it was the TD.  I obviously didn't incorporate it well enough and I used way too much.  Here's the first soap as well as yesterday's... we'll see if tomorrow's improves with my round embeds.


----------



## AliOop

I suddenly


SPowers said:


> Well I've had a day!  I remade my 2nd ever soap yesterday.  The first one looked great but had ridiculous glycerin rivers and I found out since then that a water discount would help that.  I thought the original colour was a bit pale so being 'cute' decided to add some neon pink (just a touch) to intensify the colour.  Turns out it was a much deeper colour than I wanted so added way too much (I know this in retrospect) TD to lighten it up.  Fast forward to this afternoon.  I cut it and it looks like glycerin rivers again!  I decided that maybe I would take a few bars and grate it to make a confetti soap.  Then I thought, why not cut out some little flower shapes to use as embeds.  They were hard to get out of the little cutter and didn't look great so went on to the confetti bit - put the soap in the food processor - with the grater but I should have used the small grater sider as it looked like ground beef!  So then I got the idea to use my plastic blade thinking it would shred it finer - NOT - I ended up with soap dough!  So I just through all the soap I had and made 1 pretty big batch of dough which I rolled into different size ball then dusted lightly with the colorant I used.  Tomorrow - who knows what will happen!  My take away as it relates to the glycerin rivers is I don't think that was it at all... as I mushed the soap in my hands, I'm quite certain it was the TD.  I obviously didn't incorporate it well enough and I used way too much.  Here's the first soap as well as yesterday's... we'll see if tomorrow's improves with my round embeds.


I actually think they both look pretty cool! But then, I like pink, so... 

Just finally got a few minutes to make my challenge soap. Given the looming deadline, I went with 100% CO since it hardens fast. It also makes a nice marble soap due to the translucency. The scent is 4 parts Colombian Coffee to 1 part vanilla bean. I'd probably use even less of the VB next time, but it still smells great. It's in the mold now; hoping to cut and take pics tonight.


----------



## Jersey Girl

Catscankim said:


> I spent most of my morning watching videos to try to recreate @Jersey Girl pretty soap. When i finally decided that i just cant lol....
> 
> Anticipating that im not going to be happy with last nights pour, i used up the rest of My candy cane FO and did an Itp swirl with angry rose, white, and trial by fire. Dont ask how the white went LOL.
> 
> Still gotta cut last nights...tonight or tomorrow morning.


Well, I’m flattered...that’s very sweet. Sure you can.  Just keep practicing and experimenting.


----------



## Mellicious

Made some Soap dough Vikings, thanks to Bee’s tutorials (Sorcery Soap). So pleased.... now I just have to figure out how I want the loaf to look... Inspiration welcome


----------



## Jersey Girl

Mellicious said:


> Made some Soap dough Vikings, thanks to Bee’s tutorials (Sorcery Soap). So pleased.... now I just have to figure out how I want the loaf to look... Inspiration welcome


Adorable!


----------



## SPowers

Mellicious said:


> Made some Soap dough Vikings, thanks to Bee’s tutorials (Sorcery Soap). So pleased.... now I just have to figure out how I want the loaf to look... Inspiration welcome



They are awesome... I envy your patience not to mention the talent to do those!


----------



## Suzette

I finally got my order of fragrances from NG and my micas from MM. I made a few test batches as I am still trying to get the layering thing down. Also, cut the batch of Autumn Leaves and Fireside soaps and am so pleased with how they turned out.


----------



## Jersey Girl

Suzette said:


> I finally got my order of fragrances from NG and my micas from MM. I made a few test batches as I am still trying to get the layering thing down. Also, cut the batch of Autumn Leaves and Fireside soaps and am so pleased with how they turned out.


Share some pictures!


----------



## Suzette

Jersey Girl said:


> Share some pictures!


This is the most intricate swirl I’be done and was so thrilled.


----------



## Jersey Girl

Suzette said:


> This is the most intricate swirl I’be done and was so thrilled.View attachment 49929


I love it!  Very autumnal!


----------



## Suzette

Jersey Girl said:


> I love it!  Very autumnal!


Thanks so much, Jersey Girl! Here’s a more clear pic.☺


----------



## TashaBird

Made a fairy poop soap today w different colors and EOs. Didn’t do ITPS this time. Did a new technique I’m gonna call In The Poop Swirl! 

White mica isn’t covering my favorite EOs as good as I’d hoped.


----------



## Mellicious

SPowers said:


> They are awesome... I envy your patience not to mention the talent to do those!



Yeah, didn’t even look at the time it takes to make them... thought it would just put me off . It did take a while though.... guess making them more often and getting practice would help the speed


----------



## Mellicious

Suzette said:


> Thanks so much, Jersey Girl! Here’s a more clear pic.☺View attachment 49930


I like the pattern you got going there. Was it a in the pot swirl?


----------



## Jackie Tobey

I spent a couple hours playing with micas, mixing different ones together to get th colors I want. Does anyone else do that or do you just use the colors as they come to you?



Jersey Girl said:


> Yesterday I decided to make a soap using unsweetened almond milk that has been in my fridge for a while. It has expired but was never opened and smells and tastes fine...yes, I actually took a little sip. Lol. I used it at 100% liquid and View attachment 49917
> I added the lye to it slowly and it behaved fine. No heating up as there is no sugar at all in it. It turned out nice and already is making a really nice lather. Scented with Almond FO from Aztec and also some OMH from BB.  I also used sweet almond oil for extra almond appeal.


Did you use a color stabilizer!  BB OMH FO will turn brown or at least tan. Just curious. Love the look.


----------



## Catscankim

Jersey Girl said:


> Well, I’m flattered...that’s very sweet. Sure you can.  Just keep practicing and experimenting. ♥


You make some really pretty Soaps. I am jealous lol. I couldnt find a good tutorial (and by good, i mean dumb it down for me good lol)

Anyway, my soapy thing for tonight was to cut last nights candy cane soap.

This smells so fricken GOOD! Its not like a candy cane. More like peppermint bark. Very confectionary. I am glad i played it safe with the amt of fragrance. Anymore would be too much. I could shower with this scent, which i was afraid of it being too pepperminty. This has a nice creamy smell. I hope it sticks. Natures Oil.

Got the boogers, which i expected from the TD.

Did a secret feather swirl, after i debated for two days on my design. I settled on it because i was determined to make something, even though its not exactly what i set out to do originally.

The red is Trial by Fire.


----------



## Zing

Jersey Girl said:


> View attachment 49906





Jersey Girl said:


> and View attachment 49917
> I


Just. Stunning.  I have no words.  So impressive and too beautiful to use!


----------



## Catscankim

Zing said:


> Just. Stunning.  I have no words.  So impressive and too beautiful to use!


And good photography skills. Me...i’m like, i guess this dish towel looks clean enough lol


----------



## Zing

Misschief said:


> It's gonna be a good, good day.


And was it??!  Good luck to you and all my small business friends here on this forum.
And now I have my fave Black Eyed Peas song in my head!  Jump out that sofa!  Let's kick it off!  Fill up my cup!  Mazel tov!  To get waaay off subject, here's my very favorite flash mob from my former _beloved home of Chicago_ with the Peas and Oprah:


I turned so many of my curing soaps.  I'll soon need more surfaces in my basement.  And started planning some designs for holiday soaps.  Hit me up if you have blends using frankincense and myrrh essential oils -- they're not on eocalc.com!

I've been on this quest to improve my basic recipe to increase hardness and make a longer-lasting soap (without pills, ahem, @Misschief please get your misschiefous mind out of the gutter).  Today we begin testing ones made with rice bran oil and one made with shea butter.


----------



## Misschief

Zing said:


> And was it??!  Good luck to you and all my small business friends here on this forum.
> And now I have my fave Black Eyed Peas song in my head!  Jump out that sofa!  Let's kick it off!  Fill up my cup!  Mazel tov!  To get waaay off subject, here's my very favorite flash mob from my former _beloved home of Chicago_ with the Peas and Oprah:



It was an amazing day! Sales weren't spectacular but, for a pop up that was out of the way, it was alright. We had a total of 600 guests visit the farm. The day was perfect, not hot, not cold, a sputter of rain, a bit of wind, and plenty of sunshine and a lot of fresh country air.


----------



## msunnerstood

Ive spent the day planning my upcoming soaping theme (Christmas villans) and tonight Im making a heart embed for one of them...


----------



## GemstonePony

Lather tested scraps for my 2 and 3 week old soaps, and ordered fun containers for body butter, lip balm, fragrance sprays, a few supplies for said things. Also, thought up a few recipes for a few things, did some research, tweaked some of the recipes, thought about how my soaps were lathering, and tweaked numbers on some planned recipes.


----------



## Jersey Girl

Jackie Tobey said:


> Did you use a color stabilizer!  BB OMH FO will turn brown or at least tan. Just curious. Love the look.


Thank you.   No stabilizer but I only put the FO in the brown colors which was cocoa powder.  Will see what happens!



Catscankim said:


> And good photography skills. Me...i’m like, i guess this dish towel looks clean enough lol


Thank you!  I’m learning and improving my photography skills as I go. I use my iPad for all the pictures.  I have a really great camera, but I prefer to just use the iPad.


----------



## Soapdragon

Jersey Girl said:


> Yesterday I decided to make a soap using unsweetened almond milk that has been in my fridge for a while. It has expired but was never opened and smells and tastes fine...yes, I actually took a little sip. Lol. I used it at 100% liquid and View attachment 49917
> I added the lye to it slowly and it behaved fine. No heating up as there is no sugar at all in it. It turned out nice and already is making a really nice lather. Scented with Almond FO from Aztec and also some OMH from BB.  I also used sweet almond oil for extra almond appeal.


That is exceptional, what clean lines! Outstanding


----------



## SoapSisters

Jersey Girl said:


> Yesterday I decided to make a soap using unsweetened almond milk that has been in my fridge for a while. It has expired but was never opened and smells and tastes fine...yes, I actually took a little sip. Lol. I used it at 100% liquid and View attachment 49917
> I added the lye to it slowly and it behaved fine. No heating up as there is no sugar at all in it. It turned out nice and already is making a really nice lather. Scented with Almond FO from Aztec and also some OMH from BB. I also used sweet almond oil for extra almond appeal.


This is SOOOO beautiful! I keep coming back to look at this soap. What is the name of the technique you used? I'd like to study up on it on youtube.


----------



## Jersey Girl

SoapSisters said:


> This is SOOOO beautiful! I keep coming back to look at this soap. What is the name of the technique you used? I'd like to study up on it on youtube.


Thank you!  I don’t know if it’s got a name. I just sort of made it up as I went. I started pouring alternating colors on top of each other from one corner. Then I switched to the the corner diagonal to the first one.  Then did the same with the other two corners, and then poured along the long sides of my mold in the center. I used funnel pitchers but I imagine squeeze bottles would be even better.


----------



## Catscankim

I dream in soap does a similar technique called the tall and skinny shimmy. But she just pours on the sides


----------



## Catscankim

Definitely not winning any design contests this weekend lol.  I used up the rest of my candy cane with an ITP.

I used winter white for the white...like 12 tsp. Finally gave up on that and added a bit of leftover TD from the day before, which accounts for the few scattered boogers. I didnt use batch oils for the mica, and was afraid of superfatting too much, so i just eyeballed some sw almond until it got gooey enough to mix lol. Maybe some Kaolin woulda helped a bit.

I really hate that winter white, almost as much as TD, maybe more. And its got a really weird fluffy texture that is difficult to disperse in oil.

There is a little bit of angry rose in there too

I dont hate the design. It looks like a Van Gogh lol. 





I think this would be nicer for Valentines than xmas.


----------



## Jersey Girl

Catscankim said:


> Definitely not winning any design contests this weekend lol.  I used up the rest of my candy cane with an ITP.
> 
> I used winter white for the white...like 12 tsp. Finally gave up on that and added a bit of leftover TD from the day before, which accounts for the few scattered boogers. I didnt use batch oils for the mica, and was afraid of superfatting too much, so i just eyeballed some sw almond until it got gooey enough to mix lol. Maybe some Kaolin woulda helped a bit.
> 
> I really hate that winter white, almost as much as TD, maybe more. And its got a really weird fluffy texture that is difficult to disperse in oil.
> 
> There is a little bit of angry rose in there too
> 
> I dont hate the design. It looks like a Van Gogh lol.
> View attachment 49962
> 
> I think this would be nicer for Valentines than xmas.


They look great and I see a little heart in that middle one!  I use a water dispersible TD and I don’t have any problems with it for the most part. Keep trying with it. I like it much better than the white micas for whitening. Get yourself a little mini badger paint mixer. I LOVE mine for mixing colors. Works beautifully.


			Amazon.com


----------



## Catscankim

Jersey Girl said:


> They look great and I see a little heart in that middle one!  I use a water dispersible TD and I don’t have any problems with it for the most part. Keep trying with it. I like it much better than the white micas for whitening. Get yourself a little mini badger paint mixer. I LOVE mine for mixing colors. Works beautifully.
> 
> 
> Amazon.com


thank you!! I really question whether or not i actually have oil dispersable. I got it from WSP. I did try it in water before and it was nice and smooth...but i got crazy glycerin rivers. But then again i was soaping different back then. Im gonna try a batch with mixing it in water again.

I have a little frother attachment, but i cant figure out which one of my do-dads it attaches to lol. I will check out your mixer


----------



## TashaBird

About to prep for a big run of pull throughs. Just got a set of snowflake plates! Wonder if any will actually look like snowflakes... pull throughs gonna do, what a pull throughs gonna do. Pleased with these fairy poops! Will post more in the gallery. Love the GITD mica!!!


----------



## Ladka

Today I gave off four soaps I made weeks ago just for the love of making soap. It was two bars with honeycomb and bees on it and two with a stylized carnation on top. I'm happy I gave them to beloved persons who were glad to receive them.


----------



## amd

lenarenee said:


> Found out he doesn’t use bar soap at the sink, only liquid....liquid DAWN dish detergent!!


I yell at my guys for this all the time!

I made the first batch of soap yesterday, things went flawlessly, so I had to pinch myself to make sure I wasn't dreaming. Cut the soap today and had to pinch myself again. I'm making the second batch after my lye solution cools a bit.


----------



## GemstonePony

amd said:


> I yell at my guys for this all the time!
> 
> I made the first batch of soap yesterday, things went flawlessly, so I had to pinch myself to make sure I wasn't dreaming. Cut the soap today and had to pinch myself again. I'm making the second batch after my lye solution cools a bit.


Those turned out absolutely PERFECT!


----------



## The Park Bench

The Park Bench said:


> So, I did not just one, but TWO new soapy things today!  I poured a peacock soap (which I have not previously done) using rice and rice water!  Make that 3, I also changed my lye solution to 33%!  The batter behaved beautifully despite the rice/lye solution looking like a giant glob of gelatin :-0  I am looking forward to the unmolding!


----------



## Misschief

I did a restock today of Zany's No Slime Castile, one with no colour and no fragrance, the second with charcoal and tea tree, with a little added Moroccan Red Clay.


----------



## lenarenee

amd said:


> I yell at my guys for this all the time!
> 
> I made the first batch of soap yesterday, things went flawlessly, so I had to pinch myself to make sure I wasn't dreaming. Cut the soap today and had to pinch myself again. I'm making the second batch after my lye solution cools a bit.



Those are amazing!  What is the scent?


----------



## SPowers

I was going to make soap today but decided against it.  Instead I took some photos of my soap... some are ok, some are better.  I have to hone this skill.


----------



## Catscankim

SPowers said:


> I was going to make soap today but decided against it.  Instead I took some photos of my soap... some are ok, some are better.  I have to hone this skill.


You photos skills are pretty great! Im like dish towl, plop a pineapple in front of it and send to my sister to clean up lol. She loves when i do that lol. These are pre-Julie, post-Julie lol


----------



## earlene

Jersey Girl said:


> I just wanted to use it as I’ve got a half gallon that I’m not gonna drink. Lol.


Definitely use it up however you can!  My husband looks at me funny when I say, DON'T throw out .... (fill in the blank) I actually yelled at him when he tossed out my buttermilk.  How dare him touch my Buttermilk!?!  Same goes for sour milk (pancakes), although that never happens.  But buttermilk - that's mine - he doesn't even drink the stuff, so he should never even touch the container to begin with.



amd said:


> I yell at my guys for this all the time!
> 
> I made the first batch of soap yesterday, things went flawlessly, so I had to pinch myself to make sure I wasn't dreaming. Cut the soap today and had to pinch myself again. I'm making the second batch after my lye solution cools a bit.



Those are gorgeous!

 

I stopped the use of dish soap as hand soap in my house by putting bar soap at my kitchen sink.  I used to get really irritated when Hubby would use dish soap to wash his hands in the kitchen.  Well, I used to get irritated when he washed his hands at the kitchen sink at all.  I don't like it when he comes in from the garage with motor oil or whatever and contaminates my kitchen sink.  I prefer he go in the bathroom to wash that kind of grime off his hands. Eventually he did learn that well enough, but for other kitchen-appropriate hand washing the bar soap was the only thing that made him stop using dishwashing liquid.  Also when guests come over and want to wash their hands, all they see is the bar soap & not dish soap, because I keep that in a re-purposed Noxzema pump bottle & naturally they don't think that is for washing their hands. 

My soapy thing today:  Follow up on an order for Zinc Oxide.  I have a couple of things I want to use it in, not just soap.


----------



## linne1gi

Non soap related.  This is my other hobby.


----------



## TashaBird

My hardware store is out of my usual lye brand. They only have this kind. Has anyone used it? Doesn’t say on the bottle what the other 1% is.


----------



## earlene

No lye is 100% pure.  The moment it is exposed to air, it starts to loose purity.

The ingredients list on their SDS sheet reads:  99.9% sodium hydroxide. (I looked on their website.)

I have not personally used that brand, but I have purchased and used solid lye (crystals or beads) from Tractor Supply Company (TSC), ACE Hardware & other similar stores several times over the years.  As long as sodium hydroxide is the only ingredient listed, it's good to use in soap.  It always turns out fine.  I don't always find the same brands.


----------



## linne1gi

SPowers said:


> I was going to make soap today but decided against it.  Instead I took some photos of my soap... some are ok, some are better.  I have to hone this skill.


I personally like the photos that only have soap in them. The other photos detract from the soap I think. Nice looking soaps.


----------



## TashaBird

earlene said:


> No lye is 100% pure.  The moment it is exposed to air, it starts to loose purity.
> 
> The ingredients list on their SDS sheet reads:  99.9% sodium hydroxide. (I looked on their website.)
> 
> I have not personally used that brand, but I have purchased and used solid lye (crystals or beads) from Tractor Supply Company (TSC), ACE Hardware & other similar stores several times over the years.  As long as sodium hydroxide is the only ingredient listed, it's good to use in soap.  It always turns out fine.  I don't always find the same brands.


Thank you!


----------



## SPowers

Catscankim said:


> You photos skills are pretty great! Im like dish towl, plop a pineapple in front of it and send to my sister to clean up lol. She loves when i do that lol. These are pre-Julie, post-Julie lol



My daughter is a graphic designer and she's giving me a ton of help with labels, website, etc.  She's done some photos too but I hate taking away from her own 'home' business.  I have a fixed income - she does not so I feel guilty sometimes.  Your soaps look great btw.


----------



## Suzette

Cut the test batches from yesterday and they turned out ok. The FO (vanilla buttercream) is going to turn them ugly brown (can already tell on the sides), but the layers turned out ok. 






SPowers said:


> I was going to make soap today but decided against it.  Instead I took some photos of my soap... some are ok, some are better.  I have to hone this skill.


They are beautifu!



Mellicious said:


> I like the pattern you got going there. Was it a in the pot swirl?


Thanks so much! Yes, with different heights.


----------



## Adobehead

Well, I am pretty sure someone will be laughing up their sleeve at this photo, but hey.  I am given to subtlety or something like that.  Maybe dullness.  This is my first try with the "kaleidasoap" idea.  The tool I made has been hanging there for months waiting.

I only divided my batter in two parts and just added some TD to half, very low contrast.  So, I think this looks like a sand dollar and I can't wait for the cure to see how it ends.  It is colored with TD and Rhubarb Root infused olive oil and not much of that, I had hoped for a lighter pink.  This rhubarb is powerful stuff.  
I am calling this formula "hocky puck" it has 10% cocoa butter and 15% shea butter. It lathers like crazy and is hard as the name implies.  

The EO's are Geranium with a touch of lavender and about 30% bergamot.


----------



## Zing

Adobehead said:


> Well, I am pretty sure someone will be laughing up their sleeve at this photo, but hey.  I am given to subtlety or something like that.  Maybe dullness.  This is my first try with the "kaleidasoap" idea.  The tool I made has been hanging there for months waiting.
> 
> I only divided my batter in two parts and just added some TD to half, very low contrast.  So, I think this looks like a sand dollar and I can't wait for the cure to see how it ends.  It is colored with TD and Rhubarb Root infused olive oil and not much of that, I had hoped for a lighter pink.  This rhubarb is powerful stuff.
> I am calling this formula "hocky puck" it has 10% cocoa butter and 15% shea butter. It lathers like crazy and is hard as the name implies.
> 
> The EO's are Geranium with a touch of lavender and about 30% bergamot.
> 
> View attachment 50008



What is there to laugh about??!!  This is in. cred. i. ble.!  I love ghost swirls, simple elegance.  And it really does look like a sand dollar.  Great job!  I'm a big fan of bergamot.  I've never heard of rhubarb root infused oil -- my experience with rhubarb is in cake and pie and jam. 

I soaped today!  I did a gold, frankincense, and myrrh.  And again I got to emulsion with conservative stick-blending.  I am not bragging, I'm just surprised that my batter looks like the pros on YouTube!  Everything is tucked in and resting for the night.  Sweet dreams (you, too, @KiwiMoose).


----------



## Misschief

Zing said:


> I soaped today!  I did a gold, frankincense, and myrrh.  And again I got to emulsion with conservative stick-blending.  I am not bragging, I'm just surprised that my batter looks like the pros on YouTube!  Everything is tucked in and resting for the night.  Sweet dreams (you, too, @KiwiMoose).


I had just the opposite today. I tried a recipe given to me by a friend who used to make soap. Just a couple of blasts with the stick blender and it was at trace. While pouring it, it got so thick that after the first two cavities, it was almost solid. I suppose that's what I get by making a soap with oatmeal, buttermilk, honey, and beeswax. It will be a prime candidate for rebatching, for sure!


----------



## Adobehead

Zing said:


> I soaped today!  I did a gold, frankincense, and myrrh.


I wish I could smell that blend.  Sniff, sniff, hope you show it, too.


----------



## Guspuppy

I finally made a soaping station in my unfinished basement. I got tired of worrying about the dog possibly walking on a random lye bead in the kitchen, and also if I happen to drop the lye there is only the concrete floor to be damaged down there!


----------



## Zing

Misschief said:


> I had just the opposite today. I tried a recipe given to me by a friend who used to make soap. Just a couple of blasts with the stick blender and it was at trace. While pouring it, it got so thick that after the first two cavities, it was almost solid. I suppose that's what I get by making a soap with oatmeal, buttermilk, honey, and beeswax. It will be a prime candidate for rebatching, for sure!


Yikes-kers!  But with your talents, I'm sure you'll create something good regardless!



Guspuppy said:


> I finally made a soaping station in my unfinished basement. I got tired of worrying about the dog possibly walking on a random lye bead in the kitchen, and also if I happen to drop the lye there is only the concrete floor to be damaged down there!
> View attachment 50009


Love it and I'm glad your puppers is safe!  I too am lovin' my soap station in my unfinished basement!  My motivation was to not wreck my brand new kitchen -- plus I got attached to my hardy hot plate that I used during the 6 months of kitchen remodeling.  I keep the dog and cat out -- and who cares about the concrete floor?!


----------



## Catscankim

Adobehead said:


> Well, I am pretty sure someone will be laughing up their sleeve at this photo, but hey.  I am given to subtlety or something like that.  Maybe dullness.  This is my first try with the "kaleidasoap" idea.  The tool I made has been hanging there for months waiting.
> 
> I only divided my batter in two parts and just added some TD to half, very low contrast.  So, I think this looks like a sand dollar and I can't wait for the cure to see how it ends.  It is colored with TD and Rhubarb Root infused olive oil and not much of that, I had hoped for a lighter pink.  This rhubarb is powerful stuff.
> I am calling this formula "hocky puck" it has 10% cocoa butter and 15% shea butter. It lathers like crazy and is hard as the name implies.
> 
> The EO's are Geranium with a touch of lavender and about 30% bergamot.
> 
> View attachment 50008


Nobody here will ever laugh at your soap


----------



## msunnerstood

Just got done piping my first soap in the Christmas villain series Im working on. Had a few issues with the red heart embed. I think it changed colors 3-4 times and landed on an orangy reddish-pink.. uggh then the piping was not quite firm enough. hoping it all comes together once its cut.


----------



## Dawni

I made little brothers for the pink salt bars I posted the other day.




Gave me a harder time than the sister did...
Boys  lol


----------



## msunnerstood

Just cut my "And His heart grew 3 sizes" soap.


----------



## Jersey Girl

msunnerstood said:


> Just cut my "And His heart grew 3 sizes" soap.
> 
> View attachment 50026
> 
> 
> View attachment 50027


Love it!


----------



## The_Phoenix

I’ve been soooo busy. But I’ve wanted to make this soap for weeks. Made a batch of red/white peppermint layered soap and made soap curls from that. Topped a batch of chocolate soap with the curls. Smells so dang yummy. It was a LOT of work but definitely worth the effort.


----------



## GemstonePony

The_Phoenix said:


> I’ve been soooo busy. But I’ve wanted to make this soap for weeks. Made a batch of red/white peppermint layered soap and made soap curls from that. Topped a batch of chocolate soap with the curls. Smells so dang yummy. It was a LOT of work but definitely worth the effort.


Where do you live?! I'm coming over to eat it!


----------



## Jackie Tobey

Attempted a tear drop soap. Small 1 lb of soap.


----------



## The_Phoenix

GemstonePony said:


> Where do you live?! I'm coming over to eat it!


 Seriously, the whole house smells like chocolate and candy cane. Making me crazy!


----------



## earlene

Suzette said:


> Cut the test batches from yesterday and they turned out ok. The FO (vanilla buttercream) is going to turn them ugly brown (can already tell on the sides), but the layers turned out ok. View attachment 50007



Lovely; really beautiful.
I made a soap I titled Lady Camo because the vanilla disscoloration turn my pink & white to pick & brown.  I really liked the Lady Camoflauge effect and it smelled great.


----------



## Zing

GemstonePony said:


> Where do you live?! I'm coming over to eat it!


Not if I get there first!!  I had the same thought about how delicious it looks.  Still trying to figure out @The_Phoenix Phoenix 's technique.

I cut my Gold, Frankincense, and Myrrh tonight.  Gold, Frankincense, and Myrrh  I know I sound repetitive but I using a real cutter is such a treat!  It's up there with reaching in under the towels to feel the warm molds gellin' and turning curing soaps.  Okay, that sounded just a tad geeky.


----------



## msunnerstood

Zing said:


> Not if I get there first!!  I had the same thought about how delicious it looks.  Still trying to figure out @The_Phoenix Phoenix 's technique.
> 
> I cut my Gold, Frankincense, and Myrrh tonight.  Gold, Frankincense, and Myrrh  I know I sound repetitive but I using a real cutter is such a treat!  It's up there with reaching in under the towels to feel the warm molds gellin' and turning curing soaps.  Okay, that sounded just a tad geeky.


We soap geeks have a secret handshake brought on by repetitive stick blender use.


----------



## sarahmarah

Ordered samples of fall/holiday fragrances from some suppliers that I haven't checked out before--Muddy Soap Co. and Candles and Supplies. Also grabbed some favorites from Wooden Wick to use for close family and friends holiday gifts. I put in an order for Lotion/scrub supplies as I have always wanted to learn how to formulate those from scratch. My treat to myself for managing to survive the first few weeks of homeschool madness


----------



## TashaBird

Made my 50th batch of soap! 
Decided to actually throw away some shavings. For the first time. My confetti stash over floweth!


----------



## Catscankim

I brought a bunch of soap in for the trauma nurses. They all wanted to give me money (I didnt take it!! Lol). They were totally gaga over it. Even the guys. 

I told them the only payment was to follow me on instagram and comment on my soap after they have used it a bit. Now i gotta get all my pictures up.

Building my future customer base lol. Tomorrow, i work on the ER nurses lol.



TashaBird said:


> Made my 50th batch of soap!
> Decided to actually throw away some shavings. For the first time. My confetti stash over floweth!


I havent been beveling my soap...i feel like i completely destroy it. I dont really mind the crisp edges. So i really dont have too much as far as shavings go. I guess i can hit some of my bits and pieces with a peeler


----------



## AliOop

Jackie Tobey said:


> Attempted a tear drop soap. Small 1 lb of soap.


We wanna see the cut! We wanna see the cut!


----------



## Jersey Girl

Doing some soapy stuff today as usual. Lol. This time it’s prep work. I made a cucumber melon soap last week with one of the cucumbers from my garden. I had a bunch in the fridge and wanted to use them up.  @earlene you would approve!   So I made a few jars of refrigerator dill pickles and decided to prep the rest for soap. I got out my trusty vitamix chunked up some cukes


 and added some distilled water and puréed away. It got nice and liquidy but there was still some pulp so I strained it and put the juice in 5 ice cube trays. When that hardens I’ll transfer them to baggies and put the pulp in the molds. Will use the juice as the liquid and add a little pulp to the oils. The soap I made last week is really nice and cucumber melon is one of my favorite scents as well as a favorite of friends and family who have tried it. My kitchen smells so green and heavenly right now!


----------



## AliOop

All my soap shreds are currently in the InstantPot on the slow cooker setting. It's about half full, which was not enough (for once) to fill the turkey roaster pan, nor to make it worth turning on the oven (which I have yet to try for re-batching, but I will!). 

The advantage is that the stainless IP liner is so light and easy to clean, compared to a ceramic crock. However, the IP's slow-cooker setting supposedly doesn't get as hot as a traditional crock; we shall see how long it takes to melt everything.


----------



## Jersey Girl

AliOop said:


> All my soap shreds are currently in the InstantPot on the slow cooker setting. It's about half full, which was not enough (for once) to fill the turkey roaster pan, nor to make it worth turning on the oven (which I have yet to try for re-batching, but I will!).
> 
> The advantage is that the stainless IP liner is so light and easy to clean, compared to a ceramic crock. However, the IP's slow-cooker setting supposedly doesn't get as hot as a traditional crock; we shall see how long it takes to melt everything.


Looking forward to seeing your results. I did my first rebatch a couple weeks ago. I did use the oven and it worked well. I could have used a little more water as it wasn’t terribly fluid but it was still ok and made a nice soap.


----------



## TashaBird

Catscankim said:


> I havent been beveling my soap...i feel like i completely destroy it. I dont really mind the crisp edges. So i really dont have too much as far as shavings go. I guess i can hit some of my bits and pieces with a peeler


I only bevel some, and only after they’re cured. They turn to mush if I try it when they’re soft. These I had to bevel because they were some odd individual mold soaps I made from leftover batter, they were messy. I have not been beveling my pull throughs.


----------



## AliOop

@Jersey Girl with all my re-batching experience, you'd think I'd have it down. But each time is a bit different, even though my recipe is pretty standard. I think it depends on how cured the shreds and end pieces are. I've taken to putting them right into a tightly-sealed ziplock bag so they don't dry out much. That seems to help them melt faster. Which is good, because I am most impatient when waiting for soap to melt!

@TashaBird round soaps can be rather hard to bevel, even for someone with a steady hand! I've tried a few times, with less than stellar results. I'm pretty good now with a veggie peeler for the straight edges. The big planer is nice for taking off more if that is needed. I did purchase one of the kakuri planers that Irish Lass uses, but I cannot get it to work. It is now past the return window, so I should probably list it for sale over in the classified thread.


----------



## lenarenee

Did something I haven’t ever done before in all my years of soaping....made a soap with only my preferences in mind. No thought to who likes what color, fragrance, style or worry about matching fragrance to color.....it was all about me me me!!!  Boy, I need to do that more often! ( Wsp Frosted Birch and Juniper)

Also made/cut cocoa butter and cashmere discoloring soap. Taking it’s time discoloring, but I think it looks decent.


----------



## amd

AliOop said:


> All my soap shreds are currently in the InstantPot on the slow cooker setting.


My husband won't let me steal any more appliances from the kitchen since I stole the crockpot. We use our IP alot. Although tomorrow I will be cooking some shreds for rebatch soap as well, I'll be using the stolen crockpot 



AliOop said:


> round soaps can be rather hard to bevel, even for someone with a steady hand!


@TashaBird  What I found works the best for round soaps is to use the back side of a butter knife to gently run around the edges of the soap a few times. You don't get a large bevel, but it does knock off that hard cut edge nicely. When I started beveling soap bars I also used this trick until I mastered the vegetable peeler.

My soapy thing, I made a custom order of 22 soap bars last night. Normally I do this in two batches, one large one for my 18 bar mold, and then a smaller batch for 4 bar mold. I was pressed for time last night, and knowing this soap makes me cry anyways, I decided to just throw it all in one large bucket and do it in one go. Normally this FO blend accelerates like crazy (this is the third year I have made this particular soap for this customer) and it's a plop, pray, squish and go cry over a beer process to make this soap. Last night everything went so smoothly, I even managed an ITPS. It was actually fun to make! (So I celebrated with a beer, ha) It gelled nicely through the night, so I was able to cut it this morning, and it's gorgeous. I'm beyond pleased with myself. The bars are drying out a bit under a fan so I can bevel when I get home from work and take pictures then. The only thing I am upset about is that I used 3 colors for the ITPS: yellow, pink and orange. The orange looks just like the pink color when first mixed with soap but morphs to a lovely orange color during saponification. I thought I had my color buckets straight and was putting the orange and yellow on the top to swirl prettily... but I had the pink and yellow instead. Actually... thinking about it, I wonder if I had the right buckets but poured the wrong mica in them... either way... the top isn't what I wanted but still pretty enough.


----------



## AliOop

amd said:


> My husband won't let me steal any more appliances from the kitchen since I stole the crockpot. We use our IP alot. Although tomorrow I will be cooking some shreds for rebatch soap as well, I'll be using the stolen crockpot


We have two IPs. We had a larger household at the time, so having two was great for making the roast in one, potatoes in the other. Or to be completely honest, chili in one, and cheesecake in the other. 

ETA: the IP actually worked out really well for re-batching. Used the saute' function to get it hot, then used some leftover hot coffee with sugar to deglaze the bits stuck to the bottom. That was my planned liquid additive anyway. Then another hour on the IP's slow cooker setting. Stirred in an EO mix that was a bunch of leftovers from the ends of bottles, and it was ready to plop into the mold. Looks like fudge with colored marshmallow chunks, and smells pretty good, although not like fudge. If the IP liner is any indication, it lathers very well.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Jersey Girl said:


> Doing some soapy stuff today as usual. Lol. This time it’s prep work. I made a cucumber melon soap last week with one of the cucumbers from my garden. I had a bunch in the fridge and wanted to use them up.  @earlene you would approve!   So I made a few jars of refrigerator dill pickles and decided to prep the rest for soap. I got out my trusty vitamix chunked up some cukesView attachment 50077
> and added some distilled water and puréed away. It got nice and liquidy but there was still some pulp so I strained it and put the juice in 5 ice cube trays. When that hardens I’ll transfer them to baggies and put the pulp in the molds. Will use the juice as the liquid and add a little pulp to the oils. The soap I made last week is really nice and cucumber melon is one of my favorite scents as well as a favorite of friends and family who have tried it. My kitchen smells so green and heavenly right now!


I have some lychee in the freezer all pureed up ready to go.  Thought I might do a guava scented soap with the lychee - they sound like they 'go together'.  Meanwhile - I have cut my beer soap.  My nephew LOVES this stuff
.


----------



## Suzette

The_Phoenix said:


> I’ve been soooo busy. But I’ve wanted to make this soap for weeks. Made a batch of red/white peppermint layered soap and made soap curls from that. Topped a batch of chocolate soap with the curls. Smells so dang yummy. It was a LOT of work but definitely worth the effort.


Wow, that’s amazing!! Looks fabulous!


----------



## Jersey Girl

KiwiMoose said:


> I have some lychee in the freezer all pureed up ready to go.  Thought I might do a guava scented soap with the lychee - they sound like they 'go together'.  Meanwhile - I have cut my beer soap.  My nephew LOVES this stuff
> .View attachment 50079


Those looks beautiful!  I’ve yet to try a beer soap but it’s on the list!


----------



## Angie Gail

TashaBird said:


> Used white mica today instead of TD. Not my darkest EO blend, but still had some citrus. It lightened it’s up quite a bit! And I could’ve used a little more. Still happy with how smooth and easy it worked!
> also, my fairy/unicorn poops!


I'm going to get that same "poop" mold and make Reindeer Poop (from WSP) scented soaps for Christmas markets. People really liked my lump of coal soaps last year and I've already make some more of those and then I'll also add the 'poop' soaps.


----------



## Wooddy

msunnerstood said:


> Just cut my "And His heart grew 3 sizes" soap.
> 
> View attachment 50026
> 
> 
> View attachment 50027


very pretty


----------



## Zany_in_CO

SPowers said:


> Any suggestions for naming this soap - I've never been able to think of anything creative for this particular one... thanks!


*@SPowers* It's prolly best to start a new thread so others can play the name game.  That being said, I like that soap very much. It made me think of a "gentleman's soap" -- an elegant, suave, sophisticated gentleman with excellent understated taste. Thus, I would call it "Bond. James Bond"


----------



## lenarenee

KiwiMoose said:


> I have some lychee in the freezer all pureed up ready to go.  Thought I might do a guava scented soap with the lychee - they sound like they 'go together'.  Meanwhile - I have cut my beer soap.  My nephew LOVES this stuff
> .View attachment 50079



That's a gorgeous brown color - and I don't like brown.


----------



## Zing

KiwiMoose said:


> I have some lychee in the freezer all pureed up ready to go.  Thought I might do a guava scented soap with the lychee - they sound like they 'go together'.  Meanwhile - I have cut my beer soap.  My nephew LOVES this stuff
> .View attachment 50079


I know I keep saying this but I also want to eat that!!


----------



## Jersey Girl

The_Phoenix said:


> I’ve been soooo busy. But I’ve wanted to make this soap for weeks. Made a batch of red/white peppermint layered soap and made soap curls from that. Topped a batch of chocolate soap with the curls. Smells so dang yummy. It was a LOT of work but definitely worth the effort.


I can almost smell this.


----------



## Wooddy

Jersey Girl said:


> Those looks beautiful!  I’ve yet to try a beer soap but it’s on the list!


I would like to try making a beer soap, do you have a favourite recipe to share.



shunt2011 said:


> Unmolded my ice cream soap that I made on Monday along with some cupcake soaps. Had to work late so wasn't able to get any other soaping in.


your ice cream soap sounds interesting , where did you buy your molds from


----------



## KiwiMoose

Wooddy said:


> I would like to try making a beer soap, do you have a favourite recipe to share.


Hi Wooddy - just use your favourite recipe, but use (flat) beer instead of water.


----------



## shunt2011

@Wooddy i think I found them on either eBay or Amazon.  I’ve had them for years so nit exactly sure.


----------



## giulia

Today I am planning out what soaps to make for holiday gifts.  I need to get organized because I have so many ideas in my head.


----------



## Angie Gail

giulia said:


> Today I am planning out what soaps to make for holiday gifts.  I need to get organized because I have so many ideas in my head.


That's what I'm working on too. I have some nice gift boxes and I'm planning what to put in them. I think a goat's milk soap, a 4oz jar of bath salts, and a 4oz jar of goat's milk lotion. I also ordered some more packaging supplies like organza bags. They work great for odd shaped soaps (like the ones in my avatar. You can still see and smell them easily in the bags.


----------



## giulia

Angie Gail said:


> That's what I'm working on too. I have some nice gift boxes and I'm planning what to put in them. I think a goat's milk soap, a 4oz jar of bath salts, and a 4oz jar of goat's milk lotion. I also ordered some more packaging supplies like organza bags. They work great for odd shaped soaps (like the ones in my avatar. You can still see and smell them easily in the bags.


That sounds awesome. The organza bags are a good idea. I have a pretty flower mold that I plan to use and they are an odd size so the bags might be a better idea than a box. I also have some jars that I plan to put some sugar scrub in to go with the soap.
I want to try goats milk at some point but I’m just not sure if I’m up to it just yet.


----------



## SPowers

Zany_in_CO said:


> *@SPowers* It's prolly best to start a new thread so others can play the name game.  That being said, I like that soap very much. It made me think of a "gentleman's soap" -- an elegant, suave, sophisticated gentleman with excellent understated taste. Thus, I would call it "Bond. James Bond"



Love that idea!  Thanks

I had a busy day today but not really soap related!  Having said that, I made soap yesterday and I was trying a specific technique so I HAD to make some time to cut this puppy open.  The colours are quite muted and almost what I was going for... wanted something that gave the impression of a poinsettia.  I'll take better pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Soapnado

I made my first batch of soap today!!! 5 lbs of Mountain Dew scented soap with a 3 color in the pot swirl! It was so much easier than I could have ever thought!!! I'll post more pictures when I cut it tomorrow!!!


----------



## GemstonePony

I wanted to use my new oval molds, I wanted to make a triple butter soap, and I wanted to try a sunset ombre, so I did the math for doing all of that in the same batch this coming weekend... Yes, I know triple butter (15% each cocoa/ mango/Shea) will make it challenging to ombre. I'm also impatient to try a beer soap, but this would also be my first time using sorbitol, so I'll see how much courage/stupidity I've got on the day of. I also want to do some face soaps, so maybe I'll use beer for that instead.


Soapnado said:


> I made my first batch of soap today!!! 5 lbs of Mountain Dew scented soap with a 3 color in the pot swirl! It was so much easier than I could have ever thought!!! I'll post more pictures when I cut it tomorrow!!! View attachment 50102
> View attachment 50103


That looks great! That feels like a lot of soap to me, but I love testing new ideas, so my largest batches are half that size, and most are either 1 or .25lb batches. I use less material and space per learning experience that way. I'm glad it came together super smoothly for you, and congratulations on your first batch!


----------



## Soapnado

GemstonePony said:


> I wanted to use my new oval molds, I wanted to make a triple butter soap, and I wanted to try a sunset ombre, so I did the math for doing all of that in the same batch this coming weekend... Yes, I know triple butter (15% each cocoa/ mango/Shea) will make it challenging to ombre. I'm also impatient to try a beer soap, but this would also be my first time using sorbitol, so I'll see how much courage/stupidity I've got on the day of. I also want to do some face soaps, so maybe I'll use beer for that instead.
> 
> That looks great! That feels like a lot of soap to me, but I love testing new ideas, so my largest batches are half that size, and most are either 1 or .25lb batches. I use less material and space per learning experience that way. I'm glad it came together super smoothly for you, and congratulations on your first batch!


Thank you! Yeah! I've always been an all-in kinda girl. If I'm gonna do something, I'm gonna go all in! I want to make a beer soap as well! I can't wait to experiment with the different liquids you can use in place of water.


----------



## TashaBird

Didn’t think I was going to make soap today. But, I had the ingredients prepped already, mostly. And, the rest of the world is dumb. So, I got on it. Hopefully it gels, colors stay true, and doesn’t mix together to turn brown.


----------



## earlene

Besides posting the challenge winners, and checking on my order for zinc oxide, nothing.

Yesterday I stood on my feet for 4 hours without a break, which usually only makes my back hurt badly, but caused such intense pain in my arthritic hip that even today it was difficult standing.  I was making chili rellenos, soup stock & other culinary delights, which of course turned out fabulous, but I paid the price in pain all the rest of the day and today. (Tomorrow? as yet unknown).

In the afternoon, I said to myself, there is no way I can make soap in this kind of pain, and I wondered how many days I was going to be suffering the aftermath. Next time, I will remind myself to take frequent breaks to prevent this kind of pain.


----------



## GemstonePony

Soapnado said:


> Thank you! Yeah! I've always been an all-in kinda girl. If I'm gonna do something, I'm gonna go all in! I want to make a beer soap as well! I can't wait to experiment with the different liquids you can use in place of water.


I'm the same way! Aloe Vera Juice is my go to, and I freeze it into cubes. I've recently been playing with half hard apple cider half AVJ, and it turns out if you let hard cider simmer for forever and get all the alcohol out of it, it doesn't accelerate your trace much. So I want to see if the same is true of beer. I should caution that the higher the sugar or acid in the liquid, the more important it is to add the lye to it very slowly and stir as you go to avoid a lye volcano.


----------



## Dawni

Cleaning these up a bit.. The first of Christmas soaps 




It didn't get much ash to begin with and I like them there, but I planed off some bumps so they'll lay flat.

Used oxides this time... I'm still putting them in the "natural" category coz I want to. Lol


----------



## xavalyss

Ordered my last few fragrances and 2# of lye from WSP to finish up my soaping for Christmas. When those are made I'm going on hiatus for awhile.


----------



## Wooddy

KiwiMoose said:


> Hi Wooddy - just use your favourite recipe, but use (flat) beer instead of water.


Good Evening, easy thank you


----------



## earlene

GemstonePony said:


> I'm the same way! Aloe Vera Juice is my go to, and I freeze it into cubes. I've recently been playing with half hard apple cider half AVJ, and it turns out if you let hard cider simmer for forever and get all the alcohol out of it, it doesn't accelerate your trace much. So I want to see if the same is true of beer. I should caution that the higher the sugar or acid in the liquid, the more important it is to add the lye to it very slowly and stir as you go to avoid a lye volcano.



And use a tall container with a lot of head-room so that if & when it does start to rise, which it can unexpectedly even when slowly adding the dry lye, the extra headroom in the vessel gives it a safe place to go, rather than spilling over the sides.  As an added precaution, always mix lye solution in a vessel securely seated in another vessel such as a kitchen sink or plastsic dishpan or secondary bucket to catch any spillage.




Dawni said:


> Used oxides this time... I'm still putting them in the "natural" category coz I want to. Lol




I though that, too, but apparently it is not always true. It depends on where the oxides were sourced.  Some are lab created.  Even oxides mined and used straight from the earth, although natural, doesn't mean skin safe.  In the US oxides sold by cosmetic & soap supply companies are lab produced to ensure color purity.  So the coloring agents include man-made dyes.

But then in the US 'Natural' is not regulated, so it can mean whatever the consumer wants it to mean, which boils down to it doesn't mean much here.  Maybe it has a clearer meaning in the Philippines.  It would be nice if it did.


----------



## Soapnado

GemstonePony said:


> I'm the same way! Aloe Vera Juice is my go to, and I freeze it into cubes. I've recently been playing with half hard apple cider half AVJ, and it turns out if you let hard cider simmer for forever and get all the alcohol out of it, it doesn't accelerate your trace much. So I want to see if the same is true of beer. I should caution that the higher the sugar or acid in the liquid, the more important it is to add the lye to it very slowly and stir as you go to avoid a lye volcano.


Thank you so much for that information! Lol!! That would be real bad!


----------



## Dawni

earlene said:


> But then in the US 'Natural' is not regulated, so it can mean whatever the consumer wants it to mean, which boils down to it doesn't mean much here.  Maybe it has a clearer meaning in the Philippines.  It would be nice if it did.


It does not. And I'm taking advantage of that lol. I'm almost certain it's even less clear here than there.....


----------



## TashaBird

REALLY hoping my green did not turn blue. My EO blend was colorless, but sometimes I get this yellow oil on top anyway. Any ideas? It’s never through the loaf. I know I reached gel because my left overs are nice and green. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Catscankim

TashaBird said:


> REALLY hoping my green did not turn blue. My EO blend was colorless, but sometimes I get this yellow oil on top anyway. Any ideas? It’s never through the loaf. I know I reached gel because my left overs are nice and green. Fingers crossed!


I love the hearts 

But OMG, I wasn't really paying attention at first and I saw the first photo and thought Holy crap. What tenacity to pour into a pringle mold to get nice straight layers like that LOL LOL. Sorry, it was the first thing I saw and my brain ran with it.


----------



## TashaBird

Catscankim said:


> I love the hearts
> 
> But OMG, I wasn't really paying attention at first and I saw the first photo and thought Holy crap. What tenacity to pour into a pringle mold to get nice straight layers like that LOL LOL. Sorry, it was the first thing I saw and my brain ran with it.


PVC mold.


----------



## Catscankim

Well, since I can't go anywhere atm (see my gripe post). I started trolling Etsy to see their home made soaps for sale.

I must say, some of them soaps that I saw just made me angry. I would never sell anything that looked like that LOL. DOS spots, bubbles, partial gel. 

I dunno, maybe its me. But I don't think, that no matter how much I want to get rid of a batch of ugly soap, that I would SELL a bar at full price with a big ring of partial gel in the middle. Maybe say that it is "imperfect but usable" at a lower price?? I might do that. If I already had a good name for myself with really pretty soaps, I guess I might do that. And some of these ppl have hundreds of good reviews about their soap. So I suppose the soap is good, just ugly.

One girl has a listing about salt bars that is "rustic"...I'm thinking noooo. I have 12 bars that look like that. You had to plop plop in the molds cause it got away from you LOL. She is selling for like $12.95.

I recently gave a bunch of bars out at work...purposely not giving them anything that was imperfect because I didn't want anybody to be like "well mine was a little wonky but it smells good". I don't think that I would be able to sell her a bar in the future. One girl wanted nothing more than pumpkin spice. I only have one bar left, but it was a really weird looking end cut. So she didn't get a pumpkin spice. But she took a couple of my more pretty soaps.

I admire a bunch of soapmakers online. I will be buying a few of their soaps (mostly out of curiosity). If I got a soap from one of the more reputable soapmakers with big bubbles or partial gel, I'd be really disappointed LOL.

I am not selling yet. I guess a little knowledge is dangerous LOL. I feel like buying their soaps on etsy with a ring in the middle and posting at them.

So my real soapy thing today, I am waiting for lye to cool to make some salt bars. I am undecided as to colorants. So far all the ones I have made are uncolored because I was afraid of acceleration. I might get brave today. I kind of like the natural look though. I was thinking green because I want to use up the rest of my cucumber melon FO.


----------



## SoapDaddy70

Just placed my first order from Nurture Soaps for a few different micas and some fragrance oil. Bought a FO that was named Smell the Rainbow. Supposed to smell like Skittles. Hoping to make my second batch of soap this weekend with some Hemp Oil in it and will color it with some clays I bought off Amazon that got really good reviews.


----------



## TashaBird

I’m super bummed that my beautiful green from NS turned blue. It stayed green in the individual molds that I put the left over batter from my pull through in. Exact same recipe. What happened?! Not very Christmas-y. 
Edit: sorry. I should e started a thread probably.


----------



## Catscankim

TashaBird said:


> I’m super bummed that my beautiful green from NS turned blue. It stayed green in the individual molds that I put the left over batter from my pull through in. Exact same recipe. What happened?! Not very Christmas-y.


They are beautiful. It might not be what YOU wanted, but the are super pretty nonetheless. You have a knack for these pull throughs.


----------



## TashaBird

Catscankim said:


> They are beautiful. It might not be what YOU wanted, but the are super pretty nonetheless. You have a knack for these pull throughs.


This happened before but I forgot. Usually it’s just colorful and pretty so it doesn’t matter. But this time I actually wanted green. It’s Christmas, not 4th of July. 
Thank you! I think they’re pretty too. But they’re blue and red, not green and red. 
I’d like to figure out what happened in the individual cavity mold Ba the column.


----------



## DKing

TashaBird said:


> This happened before but I forgot. Usually it’s just colorful and pretty so it doesn’t matter. But this time I actually wanted green. It’s Christmas, not 4th of July.
> Thank you! I think they’re pretty too. But they’re blue and red, not green and red.
> I’d like to figure out what happened in the individual cavity mold Ba the column.


I have heard sometimes colours will do a temporary morph.  It still may turn back to green.  Give it a few days.  If not, it is pretty still, but I understand the disappointment since you were going for Christmas colours.  Just call it Blue Christmas?


----------



## TashaBird

DKing said:


> I have heard sometimes colours will do a temporary morph.  It still may turn back to green.  Give it a few days.  If not, it is pretty still, but I understand the disappointment since you were going for Christmas colours.  Just call it Blue Christmas?


I just dug out another that’s two weeks old. It’s blue.
I’ll probably borrow that name Blue Christmas though, if that’s ok. It kinda makes me feel a little better.


----------



## Jersey Girl

TashaBird said:


> I just dug out another that’s two weeks old. It’s blue.
> I’ll probably borrow that name Blue Christmas though, if that’s ok. It kinda makes me feel a little better.


It may have to do with how hot it got in the Pringle’s can as opposed to the single mold. Maybe try putting it in the fridge to avoid gel and see what happens.


----------



## Dawni

Jersey Girl said:


> It may have to do with how hot it got in the Pringle’s can as opposed to the single mold. Maybe try putting it in the fridge to avoid gel and see what happens.


Was just gonna say this. Only difference between them is the mold.

Edited the FB shop.. That count? Lol


----------



## buttonsHT

I received an order I made recently for some M&P base... I ordered 24lbs. I didn't realize they would send one HUGE 24lb block. I figured it would be smaller size blocks. LOL


----------



## amd

The cut of my super accelerating soap.


----------



## TashaBird

@Jersey Girl @Dawni I thought that may be it, but when I cut into the individual mold, it was blue inside, only green on the surface. So weird. I’m in a NS Facebook group and it’s been recommended to add some yellow, and/or another green to the Savage Garden. I shouldn’t have to do that though. Very unfortunate. I love the color so much when it’s mixed and the way it turned out on top. I mean, I like the blue it turns too, but not in this case. I’ll experiment with it and see what I get.


----------



## Dawni

Ohhh.. That is unfortunate - that's almost like using a natural colorant lol


----------



## msunnerstood

I didnt do anything soapy per se because.. another migraine, but I did get my new white shipping boxes and my custom logo ink stamp in the mail. im going to use the stamp to brand up the boxes.


----------



## Soapnado

I cut my first ever soap today!!! I'm in love with soap making! So... Should I reduce my water to get rid of the glycerin rivers ext time? I don't mind them, just wondering!


----------



## GemstonePony

Soapnado said:


> I cut my first ever soap today!!! I'm in love with soap making! So... Should I reduce my water to get rid of the glycerin rivers ext time? I don't mind them, just wondering!


Glycerin rivers are purely a matter of aesthetics. I think those look awesome, and really add to the design! If you don't want them in your next design, try a 2:1 water: lye ratio, and once your soap has been poured either keep it from gelling or cool it off quickly after it gels. If you want glycerin rivers in the next one as well, there's no reason to change anything.


----------



## SoapSisters

TashaBird said:


> This happened before but I forgot. Usually it’s just colorful and pretty so it doesn’t matter. But this time I actually wanted green. It’s Christmas, not 4th of July.
> Thank you! I think they’re pretty too. But they’re blue and red, not green and red.
> I’d like to figure out what happened in the individual cavity mold Ba the column.


Election Day soap???


----------



## earlene

TashaBird said:


> I’m super bummed that my beautiful green from NS turned blue. It stayed green in the individual molds that I put the left over batter from my pull through in. Exact same recipe. What happened?! Not very Christmas-y.
> Edit: sorry. I should e started a thread probably.



Which green is it?  Nurture Soap, right?  I haven't had one of their lye stable green micas do that, but I don't have every mica in their inventory.  Did you make sure you bought mica for CP soap?  She does sell micas for other products, that are not lye stable.

I did find this thread re: Green Vibrance from Nurture Soap: Green mica turned brown
Some reviews on the site mention it morphs temporarily, but morphs back.

Maybe you are right, maybe you should start a separate thread.


----------



## Guspuppy

Soapnado said:


> I cut my first ever soap today!!! I'm in love with soap making! So... Should I reduce my water to get rid of the glycerin rivers ext time? I don't mind them, just wondering!



I LOVE that soap! I personally like glycerin rivers and never get them!


----------



## TashaBird

@SoapSisters I soap so I don’t have to think about that! 
@earlene Savage Garden, and I looked at other soaps that I done that were older, and they had also turned blue.


----------



## Louise Taylor

Today I cut my xxxth wine soap. Trying to get the perfect color with red wine is hard. I have had some that looked like a butchers block. So far this colour is making me happy. Just have to wait a week to see if it morphs to brown like the top.
swirling technique is a work in progress. This one traced very quickly And was more blobbed than swirled.


----------



## Misschief

Louise Taylor said:


> Today I cut my xxxth wine soap. Trying to get the perfect color with red wine is hard. I have had some that looked like a butchers block. So far this colour is making me happy. Just have to wait a week to see if it morphs to brown like the top.
> swirling technique is a work in progress. This one traced very quickly And was more blobbed than swirled.


I use red wine in a soap and colour it with Merlot Mica; it's been very popular. (White wine soap is on the right.)


----------



## Louise Taylor

Misschief said:


> I use red wine in a soap and colour it with Merlot Mica; it's been very popular. (White wine soap is on the right.)View attachment 50160


That looks lovely


----------



## Catscankim

I made salt bars. They look like they are going to be lovely so far.

i made up my batch of lye, and while i was waiting for it to cool, i measured out my coconut oil. I was short, no matter how much i scraped out of the container. Soooo.... i had to recaluate and make a slightly smaller batch. I wasnt brave enough to calculate how much of my already made lye solution to use in the smaller batch lol. So that is sitting aside to wait for my pending coconut order.


----------



## SPowers

I made a batch of soap today - a remake of one I've made before and for the first time since I started soaping, this loaf cracked big time!  Hoping after it hardens that I can somehow repair it.  Any suggestions?  I cpop'd and when it reached temp I shut it off and when I put the loaf in the oven, my thought was it seemed warmer than normal and of course the oven was already off  so no way to know for sure.


----------



## earlene

TashaBird said:


> @SoapSisters I soap so I don’t have to think about that!
> @earlene Savage Garden, and I looked at other soaps that I done that were older, and they had also turned blue.




To me the mica and the soap on the NS site look teal to me, which is a visual mix of blue & green, so from what I see visually on the site in the sample soaps, I'd expect a bluish green.

But the ingredients of the micas indicates the mica will give shades of green & teal (chromium oxide); the TD included in the mix just lightens it a little (or a lot, depending on the percentage of TD to CO).

Your soap, however doesn't even look teal to me.  It definitely looks heavy on the blue and no green except in the non-gelled heart. I am assuming it didn't gel being in an individual mold. - Did it gel or not gel?

I wonder if it's that simple - to gel or not to gel.  Did any of the gelled soap retain or return to the green color? (I think you indicated not.)  Of all the ones that retained the Green color, were they all NOT gelled?



Also I wonder about 2 things, which may not matter if the reason is gelling:

The _base color of your raw batter_ and your _usage rate (of the mica in the batter)_.


Anyway, doing test soaps with colorants might be something you should do, or the very least, make a note of your findings about this particular mica & label the jar so you don't forget. 

I found this video on making test colorant soaps samples useful:



Although it's good idea to do two of each colorant so you can see the differenct in gelled vs not-gelled samples.


----------



## Kateri

I made a little batch of soap! This one was made with my husband in mind. He’d mentioned liking soap with shea butter. It’s also my first try mixing the lye in something other than water; I used aloe juice this time. I also tried a new additive- bentonite clay. I love the soft green color it turned out. Hopefully it doesn’t change too much as it sets up.


----------



## The Park Bench

Catscankim said:


> I made salt bars. They look like they are going to be lovely so far.
> 
> i made up my batch of lye, and while i was waiting for it to cool, i measured out my coconut oil. I was short, no matter how much i scraped out of the container. Soooo.... i had to recaluate and make a slightly smaller batch. I wasnt brave enough to calculate how much of my already made lye solution to use in the smaller batch lol. So that is sitting aside to wait for my pending coconut order.


My coconut oil just arrived this afternoon I made my first solid dish soap  while I waited for it . When you want to make Soap you do what you have to do 

Made, unmolded and cut my first batch of solid dish soaps today while I waited for more coconut oil to arrive


. Wow did they get hard fast! What is the best cure length/ time for them?


----------



## TashaBird

earlene said:


> To me the mica and the soap on the NS site look teal to me, which is a visual mix of blue & green, so from what I see visually on the site in the sample soaps, I'd expect a bluish green.
> 
> But the ingredients of the micas indicates the mica will give shades of green & teal (chromium oxide); the TD included in the mix just lightens it a little (or a lot, depending on the percentage of TD to CO).
> 
> Your soap, however doesn't even look teal to me.  It definitely looks heavy on the blue and no green except in the non-gelled heart. I am assuming it didn't gel being in an individual mold. - Did it gel or not gel?
> 
> I wonder if it's that simple - to gel or not to gel.  Did any of the gelled soap retain or return to the green color? (I think you indicated not.)  Of all the ones that retained the Green color, were they all NOT gelled?
> 
> 
> 
> Also I wonder about 2 things, which may not matter if the reason is gelling:
> 
> The _base color of your raw batter_ and your _usage rate (of the mica in the batter)_.
> 
> 
> Anyway, doing test soaps with colorants might be something you should do, or the very least, make a note of your findings about this particular mica & label the jar so you don't forget.
> 
> I found this video on making test colorant soaps samples useful:
> 
> 
> 
> Although it's good idea to do two of each colorant so you can see the differenct in gelled vs not-gelled samples.



I think the bottom of the hearts might have gelled because I put them on top of the bucket that’s wrapped in a heating pad where the columns are, then covered all with a blanket. The hearts were blue inside, and only real green on the surface. I’m going to make design today that I don’t care if it’s blue or green, using the same savage garden, but I’m going to add some yellow, and a little neon green. I’ve read in a NS thread on FB that this could anchor the green. Either way, it’ll be pretty in my not-Christmas soap. My batter is light, with a egg white color, I used 1 1/4t mica per .65lbs off soap. (If my math is right) I think this is about 1.5-1.75t PPO. ?


----------



## msunnerstood

Made my embeds from soap dough for my winter warlock soap. Small white snowballs and larger soap balls rolled in Halo glitter for the crystal ball. Im getting ready to make the base. Frosting will come later.


----------



## Dawni

Louise Taylor said:


> Today I cut my xxxth wine soap. Trying to get the perfect color with red wine is hard. I have had some that looked like a butchers block. So far this colour is making me happy.


Did you add any color to that or is that the wine color?

@The Park Bench I think since it's dish soap it doesn't need to get milder nor does it need to get much harder than it already is so it might not need a long cure. I was planning to cure mine maybe 2wks - that's if I remember to make em lol

I'm running out of lard! 
My supplier is missing - can't find him anywhere and I'm super bummed so all I did that's related to soap these past few days is look for lard.


----------



## TashaBird

PSA don’t SUI! Soaping under the influence is never a good idea!!
It wasn’t a lot. I’d been cleaning a mountain of soap dishes, prepping for multiple batches, the hubs was playing some music, had just a couple of drinks. Was going to do all the prep today, and then the soap making tomorrow. Fun right?!! But I had fun new pull throughs plates! And, I wanted to experiment with that darned blue savage garden from NS to see if I could make it green. SOooooooo much prep! Then, it was just too tempting.
Went for it. Relatively... it went ok. 
I added a bit of yellow and neon green to the savage garden from NS, I think it should have made an amazing green and gotten rid of the blue. But I accidentally added the mix to the portion of my batter that I’d already made WHITE!!! So... light green?! Then I had to put something in the other uncolored portion of batter so I threw a bit of AC in there. So, hopefully I can tell if that blend makes green. And hopefully the pull through makes the design I hope it will.


----------



## The Park Bench

Dawni said:


> Did you add any color to that or is that the wine color?
> 
> @The Park Bench I think since it's dish soap it doesn't need to get milder nor does it need to get much harder than it already is so it might not need a long cure. I was planning to cure mine maybe 2wks - that's if I remember to make em lol
> 
> I'm running out of lard!
> My supplier is missing - can't find him anywhere and I'm super bummed so all I did that's related to soap these past few days is look for lard.


Try soapers choice!  Super fast shipping! ... shipping is not cheap  though


----------



## Dawni

The Park Bench said:


> Try soapers choice!  Super fast shipping! ... shipping is not cheap  though


I'm not in the US sweets  

I made two batches of Christmas themed soaps today. I'll post em in the gallery when cut, with a story. Hint: They are based off local rice cakes people make and sell on the road side during Christmas season.


----------



## earlene

TashaBird said:


> I think the bottom of the hearts might have gelled because I put them on top of the bucket that’s wrapped in a heating pad where the columns are, then covered all with a blanket. The hearts were blue inside, and only real green on the surface. I’m going to make design today that I don’t care if it’s blue or green, using the same savage garden, but I’m going to add some yellow, and a little neon green. I’ve read in a NS thread on FB that this could anchor the green. Either way, it’ll be pretty in my not-Christmas soap. My batter is light, with a egg white color, I used 1 1/4t mica per .65lbs off soap. (If my math is right) I think this is about 1.5-1.75t PPO. ?



I suspect that dye is added to that mica, probably the Chromium Oxide Green to give it that shade of color.

pH affects micas made with dye (see this link)  






So my guess would be that Chromium Oxide Green is created by adding dye to the mica and it is the pH of soap that is making it morph.  I'd send a message to Carrie & kindly ask her for direction in choosing a mica that will not morph, but will retain it's green shade when your soap gels.  (Contact NS link)

Also of interest, and possibly another clue is this (see link):

Heat effects pH.  As heat increases, pH decreases.  So that may explain why your columns of soap have no green and only blue, but your heart soap has green.  They heated up more, thus lowering the pH enough to cause the blue morph in color.  ??  Just a guess on my part, really, but it seems to be what happened.

Did you read all the reviews & pay particular attention to the images posted by the reviewers? I see photos as well as some do mention the blue tint to their soaps. So even though it is a 'green' it does look fairly blue in several of the photos I looked at in the reviews. At least a couple of reviewers noted that their Fragrance Oil (specified which ones) altered the color of Savage Green, so there is another possible suspect that can influence this mica.


----------



## earlene

Dawni said:


> I'm running out of lard!
> My supplier is missing - can't find him anywhere and I'm super bummed so all I did that's related to soap these past few days is look for lard.



It was announced a few months ago that Walmart is expanding to the Philippines, perhaps they will stock lard.  They do here in the US.  The brand names and sizes of containers of lard are not consistent in all stores.  Some carry 25 and 40 pound tubs of the stuff; some only stock 1-pound blocks.  Some of the brands they carry at varying stores around the US are:  Armour brand, Morrell brand, La Preferida brand, El Mexicano brand.  (They may carry be more brands; I have not been in all Walmart stores.)

Anyway, if they build a Walmart near you, it might be a new place for you to source lard.


----------



## SPowers

SPowers said:


> I made a batch of soap today - a remake of one I've made before and for the first time since I started soaping, this loaf cracked big time!  Hoping after it hardens that I can somehow repair it.  Any suggestions?  I cpop'd and when it reached temp I shut it off and when I put the loaf in the oven, my thought was it seemed warmer than normal and of course the oven was already off  so no way to know for sure.



So I did some research on how to fix cracks which seems simple enough but it doesn't seen to be working for me.  When I took it out of the oven, the loaf had 'risen' like it was contemplating doing the volcano thing.  Trying to push it down wasn't doing anything and I didn't want to ruin it anymore so I covered it and let it sit overnight.  This morning the top has flattened and the crack is smaller but it is quite deep in one area.  I tried the baggie/saran wrap trick and alcohol and it wasn't doing anything - not even to the fine crack.
Should I have tried to fix while it was still 'hot'?    Thanks for any tips/advice.


----------



## TashaBird

Oh no... I just remembered that one of my piping tips taped to my squeeze bottle fell out INTO my pull through soap at the top. It sunk all the way in... this is going to be an interesting cut.
Those tips are not wanting to stick with the tape the way they used to.
Edit: Really remembering today that I made a bunch of rookie mistakes last night. Soaping when tired and buzzed is just not worth it! Wish I’d waited. Still hopefully I at least get some fun results from my experiments. 
And I’m back to making individual soaps w my left over batter from the squeeze bottles because I’ve got too much soap dough.


----------



## msunnerstood

Just finished my Winter Warlock Soap. Im battling cluster migraines now so I did the piping this morning instead of last night. T?he center balls are Halo glitter


----------



## Louise Taylor

Dawni said:


> Did you add any color to that or is that the wine color?



I added some Bright red mica. It is still looking the same red, so far so good.


----------



## TashaBird

Welll, dang it! The soap turned out ok. But the experimental design, not so much. Let’s say abstract vs iconic art? Hahaha! It was worth a try. 
Pull throughs gonna do, what a pull through is gonna do. 
Also, when you’re dressed to go out, but can’t wait to cut your soap.


----------



## earlene

Love the Steal Your Face.  Wonder how much the design will change when you soap not tired and not buzzed.


----------



## runnerchicki

I made soap today! Just my simple tallow based soap, and I *thought* I was making a 2 lb batch. Poured into my mold and it's only half full. What!?!  Instantly I am concerned that I have measured something wrong.  I double check my check marks ... nope, it's all good. I just wasn't paying attention when I grabbed my recipe. I had printed it out as a 1-lb batch last night. Changed my mind this morning and wanted to make a 2 lb batch. Except all I did was grab a different mold - never thought about reprinting the recipe. 

Scraped out the mold into a smaller one and all is well.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

SPowers said:


> Should I have tried to fix while it was still 'hot'?    Thanks for any tips/advice.


This is another question that would be best answered by starting a new thread... so that others may benefit from the advice as well. My best advice is to figure out what caused the crack and don't do that any more. 



runnerchicki said:


> Scraped out the mold into a smaller one and all is well.


Good thinking! Great save!


----------



## TashaBird

earlene said:


> Love the Steal Your Face.  Wonder how much the design will change when you soap not tired and not buzzed.


It actually technically turned out well. Nice defined layers and lines. The plates just don’t always translate to the images intended.



earlene said:


> I suspect that dye is added to that mica, probably the Chromium Oxide Green to give it that shade of color.
> Edit: sorry, tried to add this to other reply.
> 
> pH affects micas made with dye (see this link)
> View attachment 50180
> 
> 
> So my guess would be that Chromium Oxide Green is created by adding dye to the mica and it is the pH of soap that is making it morph.  I'd send a message to Carrie & kindly ask her for direction in choosing a mica that will not morph, but will retain it's green shade when your soap gels.  (Contact NS link)
> 
> Also of interest, and possibly another clue is this (see link):
> 
> Heat effects pH.  As heat increases, pH decreases.  So that may explain why your columns of soap have no green and only blue, but your heart soap has green.  They heated up more, thus lowering the pH enough to cause the blue morph in color.  ??  Just a guess on my part, really, but it seems to be what happened.
> 
> Did you read all the reviews & pay particular attention to the images posted by the reviewers? I see photos as well as some do mention the blue tint to their soaps. So even though it is a 'green' it does look fairly blue in several of the photos I looked at in the reviews. At least a couple of reviewers noted that their Fragrance Oil (specified which ones) altered the color of Savage Green, so there is another possible suspect that can influence this mica.


I put the columns in a bucket wrapped in a heated blanket, I leave it on high for a few hours, not super hot, but not sure exactly the temp. I do want to force gel. Do you think a lower temp would be more green?


----------



## msunnerstood

Here is the cut


----------



## earlene

TashaBird said:


> I put the columns in a bucket wrapped in a heated blanket, I leave it on high for a few hours, not super hot, but not sure exactly the temp. I do want to force gel. Do you think a lower temp would be more green?


I don't really know.  It was just a thought.  Personally I wouldn't even bother attempting to avoid gel in a PVC pipe mold.  I would just switch out that mica for another one or mix it with some yellow to counter the blue it likes to become.  But I'd run some color tests in smaller less intricate batches, possibly doing several different individual molds to try different ratios of yellow to savage green in a solid bar, keeping careful notes for each.  And CPOP to ensure gel.


----------



## Catscankim

msunnerstood said:


> Here is the cut
> 
> View attachment 50203


I was trying to think about what your cut was going to look like based on your earlier photo. this is perfect!!! I love it!!


----------



## Suzette

TashaBird said:


> Welll, dang it! The soap turned out ok. But the experimental design, not so much. Let’s say abstract vs iconic art? Hahaha! It was worth a try.
> Pull throughs gonna do, what a pull through is gonna do.
> Also, when you’re dressed to go out, but can’t wait to cut your soap.


Turned out awesome!



Soapnado said:


> I cut my first ever soap today!!! I'm in love with soap making! So... Should I reduce my water to get rid of the glycerin rivers ext time? I don't mind them, just wondering!


Pretty!


----------



## GemstonePony

Well, it was a fun learning experience. Sunset ombre in rounded oval molds (black/blue/purple/pink/orange/yellow). First time using boiled-down apple cider as full liquid instead of half, first time using powdered sugar, first time trying to ombre, and first time with this recipe: 15%ea cocoa, Shea, mango, and Coconut, 33% avocado and 7% castor. I was shocked how fast it emulsified, and stood there whisking in disbelief. Also my first time with WSP Snowflake Sparkle FO as well, but I'm pretty sure the acceleration I encountered was me and the butters. The last color (yellow) didn't settle in as well for some, so swirling to hide the bumps covered some of the other colors for those. Also infused my oils with ground Slippery Elm bark, so between that and my sugars, my batter was orange. The lye hasn't finished correcting the batter back to white yet, but it's working on it. A little ash on top, because I didn't gel it immediately (this is 6 hours after pour.)


----------



## Zany_in_CO

msunnerstood said:


> Here is the cut









GemstonePony said:


> Sunset ombre in rounded oval molds (black/blue/purple/pink/orange/yellow). First time using boiled-down apple cider as full liquid instead of half, first time using powdered sugar, first time trying to ombre, ... I'm pretty sure the acceleration I encountered was me and the butters.


Remember? Sugar or anything with sugar is a "heater" and tends to not only accelerate but also turns the soap to tan or brown. Probably not a good addition to an ombre soap with multiple colors.  


GemstonePony said:


> Also infused my oils with ground Slippery Elm bark,


Interesting! I've read about Slippery Elm bark being used as an antioxidant to extend the shelf life of oils. I've never tried it. If you don't mind my asking, where did you pick up that tip? Do you have a link you can share?

ETA: Nature's Garden has it, althought it doesn't specifically mention its antioxidant property, it's worth a read. Who knew? Certainly NOT me! 
*https://www.naturesgardencandles.com/slippery-elm-bark-class.html*

Scroll down to "Bath and Body Products"


----------



## linne1gi

The Park Bench said:


> Made, unmolded and cut my first batch of solid dish soaps today while I waited for more coconut oil to arriveView attachment 50166
> . Wow did they get hard fast! What is the best cure length/ time for them?


I just use the first one and let the others cure - after all it's dish soap, it doesn't have to be mild - and if it doesn't last so long, well, that's okay.  I don't use any color in my dish soap.

I made some Confetti Soap - I have soooo many soap scraps and I'm sick of rebatching!


----------



## The Park Bench

linne1gi said:


> I just use the first one and let the others cure - after all it's dish soap, it doesn't have to be mild - and if it doesn't last so long, well, that's okay.  I don't use any color in my dish soap.


Thank you!


----------



## GemstonePony

Zany_in_CO said:


> Remember? Sugar or anything with sugar is a "heater" and tends to not only accelerate but also turns the soap to tan or brown. Probably not a good addition to an ombre soap with multiple colors.
> 
> Interesting! I've read about Slippery Elm bark being used as an antioxidant to extend the shelf life of oils. I've never tried it. If you don't mind my asking, where did you pick up that tip? Do you have a link you can share?
> 
> ETA: Nature's Garden has it, althought it doesn't specifically mention its antioxidant property, it's worth a read. Who knew? Certainly NOT me!
> *https://www.naturesgardencandles.com/slippery-elm-bark-class.html*
> 
> Scroll down to "Bath and Body Products"


I know sugar is a heater and accelerator, and that's ok. Lol, I had jitters the night before the day I made this soap, knowing all the things that I was planning to do would make pulling off an ombre harder. I was tired when I posted and didn't list them all out, my only point was that it probably isn't a badly-behaved FO. I really wanted all of these elements even if it meant I'd have to move faster, but I'll post more about that once I've cleaned up the bars and posted them to the gallery.
Slippery elm bark info came from a link in a post I can't find, and probably also Google. But yes, it is supposed to inhibit rancidity in oils and butters, and I believe it also has the stuff in AVJ that makes more bubbles. A recommended ratio that I can't for the life of me find the source for was 1:128 SEB: oils/fats, and heating the oils and butters with the bark for a few minutes before removing the bark was all it took. I paid a small fortune for it on Amazon, but I was impatient and didn't look for it elsewhere.
A bit of soap that didn't get colored indicates my soap is coming out tan, probably due to cider+sugar+SEB.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Making soap with puréed lychees. Check out the colour the lye solution went!


----------



## Zing

I soaped today!  It's colored with cocoa powder and scented with peppermint.  Both my wife and I had to restrain ourselves from licking the batter.  I know the cocoa scent will not survive saponification but it smelled like chocolate cake while pouring!  I also had little square nubs left over from my epic disaster awhile back so it may be my first extra-large 'confetti' soap.  Everyone's toasty under their towels for the night. 

I have 2 more holiday-themed soaps to do, hopefully this week in order to get them a-curin'.



KiwiMoose said:


> Making soap with puréed lychees. Check out the colour the lye solution went!
> View attachment 50218


I haven't had lychees in forever.  Now I'm hungry.  And that color is beautiful -- so curious what the batter will look like.  Fun fact:  did you know lychees are in the soapberry family?


----------



## linne1gi

KiwiMoose said:


> Making soap with puréed lychees. Check out the colour the lye solution went!
> View attachment 50218


I absolutely love lychees!


----------



## TashaBird

I played with some soap dough that I’d been meglecting and learned a few things. 
my vacuum sealed jars kept the dough soft with no lumps! And the ones wrapped in plastic wrapped and kept in plastic tubs, are way to hard to work now. Maybe I can try soap carving. 
Also, that’s a mountain of dishes!


----------



## Jersey Girl

KiwiMoose said:


> Making soap with puréed lychees. Check out the colour the lye solution went!
> View attachment 50218


Curious to see if any of that amazing color  comes through in the end!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Zing said:


> I haven't had lychees in forever.  Now I'm hungry.  And that color is beautiful -- so curious what the batter will look like.


DITTO.


Zing said:


> Fun fact:  did you know lychees are in the soapberry family?


 I did not know that. Interesting. That must be where I got my desire to make soap! 


linne1gi said:


> I absolutely love lychees!


Me three!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Jersey Girl said:


> Curious to see if any of that amazing color  comes through in the end!


I doubt it. I coloured it anyway. Strange that it goes from white to that colour though innit?


----------



## Zing

KiwiMoose said:


> I doubt it. I coloured it anyway. Strange that it goes from white to that colour though innit?
> View attachment 50234


Okay, back up there, Friend.  You have red lye solution, and then what?


----------



## KiwiMoose

Zing said:


> Okay, back up there, Friend.  You have red lye solution, and then what?


LOL - I added it to the oils, mixed it (it went a dull mustard colour), split the batter into two - coloured one half pink and the other half green, poured it, and voila!


----------



## earlene

GemstonePony said:


> Slippery elm bark info came from a link in a post I can't find, and probably also Google. But yes, it is supposed to inhibit rancidity in oils and butters, and I believe it also has the stuff in AVJ that makes more bubbles. A recommended ratio that I can't for the life of me find the source for was 1:128 SEB: oils/fats, and heating the oils and butters with the bark for a few minutes before removing the bark was all it took. I paid a small fortune for it on Amazon, but I was impatient and didn't look for it elsewhere.
> A bit of soap that didn't get colored indicates my soap is coming out tan, probably due to cider+sugar+SEB.



Is this the link?

Slippery Elm Bark is sometimes available in some health food stores in the area where they sell bulk herbs.  That's the way I used to buy it, taking it from a jar & weighing out the amount I wanted. 

It has become quite expensive over the years, I notice. And it's been some time since I actually used any (not for soap.)  You could buy the tree for less than some places charge for a pound of the bark!


----------



## Angie Gail

I made three batches over the weekend and they are all Winter/Christmas scents. The yellow are White Tea and Pear (from Nurture Soaps), the blue are White Christmas (from WSP), and the green are Christmas Splendor from Bulk Apothecary. The green ones are going to be 'Elf Poop'!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

earlene said:


> You could buy the tree for less than some places charge for a pound of the bark!







ETA: Slippery Elm Bark powder, $10 for 1/4 lb. 
_*https://www.herbco.com/p-272-slippery-elm-bark-powder.aspx*_


----------



## earlene

Zany_in_CO said:


> View attachment 50248
> 
> 
> ETA: Slippery Elm Bark powder, $10 for 1/4 lb.
> _*https://www.herbco.com/p-272-slippery-elm-bark-powder.aspx*_


*Zany*, I keep saying, "Next time I am in California, I am going to Monterey Bay Spice Company."

After I retired from my hospital job, I worked for a few months in a clinic in Watsonville, but never noticed this company. Now I live 2000 miles away and want to go there just for tea and herbs!


----------



## GemstonePony

earlene said:


> Is this the link?
> 
> Slippery Elm Bark is sometimes available in some health food stores in the area where they sell bulk herbs.  That's the way I used to buy it, taking it from a jar & weighing out the amount I wanted.
> 
> It has become quite expensive over the years, I notice. And it's been some time since I actually used any (not for soap.)  You could buy the tree for less than some places charge for a pound of the bark!


I don't see a link in there. I agree it's expensive, but I bought it to experiment with, and it's not going to stay good forever.


----------



## earlene

GemstonePony said:


> I don't see a link in there. I agree it's expensive, but I bought it to experiment with, and it's not going to stay good forever.


The link is embedded in the word 'link'. 'this' Hover your mouse over the word and you should see the link,  Or just click on the word as that will activated the link.

ERROR CORRECTION:  this is the word the link is embedded in.  Also notice the word 'this' is also slightly different color (in this case, purple.)

Incidentally when I bought slippery elm bark at health food stores, it was pieces of the inner bark, not the powder.  In that article, it talks about heating the bark in the oil and it seems to me it would be easier to remove from the oil than powder.  Which did you use, bark pieces or powdered bark?  Just curious.  If it works to prevent rancidity, it sure would make for a more 'natural' (allowing for the unclear meaning of the word) soap.


----------



## GemstonePony

earlene said:


> The link is embedded in the word 'link'.  Hover your mouse over the word and you should see the link,  Or just click on the word as that will activated the link.
> 
> Incidentally when I bought slippery elm bark at health food stores, it was pieces of the inner bark, not the powder.  In that article, it talks about heating the bark in the oil and it seems to me it would be easier to remove from the oil than powder.  Which did you use, bark pieces or powdered bark?  Just curious.  If it works to prevent rancidity, it sure would make for a more 'natural' (allowing for the unclear meaning of the word) soap.


I tried tapping all of the words in there, link included. The browser just asks if I want to cut, copy, paste, or Google them.
The powder I use mostly settles to the bottom, so I pour the oil off the top, lose some of it to the bark powder, and calibrate my lye accordingly. A little powder always makes it through, but it dyes your oils a reddish-brown anyways, so I wouldn't recommend it if you're going for a bright white anyways.


----------



## AliOop

The link is actually in the word "this": *Is this the link?*

I'm very interested in this as well, so I thank you @GemstonePony for sharing this, including the info about the color change. I would love to hear more about your results.


----------



## GemstonePony

AliOop said:


> The link is actually in the word "this": *Is this the link?*
> 
> I'm very interested in this as well, so I thank you @GemstonePony for sharing this, including the info about the color change. I would love to hear more about your results.


Oh, hey, it is! Sorry @earlene ! That was one of my sources, but I know there was another one from somewhere around here in addition to Google. Eventually, I plan to include it in some comparison trials, and I'll post about those when I do. For now, I'm mostly focusing on Christmas stuff.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

earlene said:


> *Zany*, I keep saying, "Next time I am in California, I am going to Monterey Bay Spice Company."bAfter I retired from my hospital job, I worked for a few months in a clinic in Watsonville, but never noticed this company. Now I live 2000 miles away and want to go there just for tea and herbs!


Oh gosh, _*@Earlene*_, their *herbal tea blends* are WON-DER-FUL! I've tried quite a few. A wholesale customer had me adding them to Bath Salts for feet. Nice. I couldn't resist taste testing them -- without the salts of course.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

earlene said:


> Is *this* the link?


Omigosh, that's where I first read about SEB preventing rancidity in oils! Thank you!



> _by heating one ounce of slippery elm bark in a gallon of oil, we can prevent that oil from going rancid; seemingly indefinitely.._.





Zany_in_CO said:


> ETA: Nature's Garden has it, althought it doesn't specifically mention its antioxidant property, it's worth a read. Who knew? Certainly NOT me!
> *https://www.naturesgardencandles.com/slippery-elm-bark-class.html*
> Scroll down to "Bath and Body Products"



ETA: The price at Nature's Garden is $12 for 4 oz.
_*https://www.naturesgardencandles.com/slippery-elm-bark-powder.html*_


----------



## The Park Bench

Zany_in_CO said:


> Omigosh, that's where I first read about SEB preventing rancidity in oils! Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: The price at Nature's Garden is $12 for 4 oz.
> _*https://www.naturesgardencandles.com/slippery-elm-bark-powder.html*_


I buy my slippery elm bark as dried pieces of the inner bark. I use it to make tea. It is good for your gut health . It helps to clog the leaks if you have a leaky gut. Because of its *mucilage properties.  I may have to try it in soap!*


----------



## KiwiMoose

@Zing - here you go:



So the dark lye water didn't seem to effect the colour scheme i had planned, other than to make it a little duller.  Here's a first though - this soap was a little crumbly along the bottom edge ( and you can see the 'crumble marks through the bar too - caused by cutting).  I haven't had that for a very long time and I did gel this.  maybe because i didn't use sodium lactate this time?


----------



## Catscankim

KiwiMoose said:


> Making soap with puréed lychees. Check out the colour the lye solution went!
> View attachment 50218


I dont know how many Lychees would make it into my puree before i ate them all lol


----------



## amd

I'm just jealous you can get lychees. All I can ever get here are the canned ones - unless that's what you're talking about then carry on. One of the highlights of my china trips is I try to coordinate with lychee season so I can go to the market and have them. And mangosteens.

Not much soapy stuff here. I was down with the sickness (not covid, just a general bug) for the weekend. But I did have Friday off work so I made lotions that were mailed this morning for plate count testing. I bought a wax melt kit from hobby lobby to play with (but did not get to). I made some mp embeds but realized I couldn't use them in my vegan soap as the mp was GM base. I have everything sitting out to make soap, so I will do that tonight. Might play with making a video and editing it in a lame attempt to ressurrect my YT channel. I have accepted the fact that I do not have the time or ambition to edit my videos the way I would like them to be, and people will have to accept that or not watch them. I will however try to edit for the things that annoy me in other people's videos - mostly the noisy stickblender, hahaha - and endless yammering. Immajust make soap.


----------



## KiwiMoose

@amd - they were canned.  I used a few of them in an asian style salad and didn't want to waste the leftovers, so into the soap they went!


----------



## msunnerstood

My glow in the dark mica came today but I had yet another migraine at 2 am so im trying to decide if I should make soap or just go to bed.


----------



## Catscankim

KiwiMoose said:


> @amd - they were canned.  I used a few of them in an asian style salad and didn't want to waste the leftovers, so into the soap they went!


Bragging... we get them down here. Its the first time in my life that i have ever heard of them. Kind of a pita to peel though.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Catscankim said:


> Bragging... we get them down here. Its the first time in my life that i have ever heard of them. Kind of a pita to peel though.


Lucky you! Save the peels! All this time I was thinking the peels might color soap, either soaked in lye solution, infused in oil, or possibly a tea concoction. Hmmm.


----------



## TashaBird

Excited for these two PTs. One is a snowflake in blues from NS that I’m in love with! Proud Peacock and Cornflower!!! Wow! The other one I’m going for a ghost look. Attempted to have just enough color to have design definition, but hopefully very light green, grey, purple, and white.


----------



## Dawni

Dustin and I made another balls soap... I had plenty of scraps from trimming and stuff, and used a bit of annatto infused oil to melt em down (hence the color). The balls are from tops of another soap I planed to remove bumps. Funny, we made 10, one for each bar and ended up putting only 7. I still can't find the 3 now haha




It's all vegan so his dad has claimed these lol


----------



## Zing

Cut my soap tonight! Peppermint cocoa



Dawni said:


> Dustin and I made another balls soap...
> View attachment 50257
> 
> It's all vegan so his dad has claimed these lol


Tell Dustin good job on his thoap!!


----------



## Dawni

Stamped some soaps 




Y'all have seen this soap here some weeks back..


----------



## TashaBird

Babies. Waiting for them to soften so I can cut. I get break through with the layers until the top half, and then they solidly sit on each other. Wondering if I let the batter thicken a few minutes if it’ll be too thick by the time I get to that second half.


----------



## AliOop

TashaBird said:


> Babies. Waiting for them to soften so I can cut. I get break through with the layers until the top half, and then they solidly sit on each other. Wondering if I let the batter thicken a few minutes if it’ll be too thick by the time I get to that second half.


I had my husband cut my pvc molds down into shorter lengths for this reason (and others). 

Started with 24”, then tried 18”, and now have 12” and 6”. Haven’t had a chance to try them yet but am hoping to give it a go next week.


----------



## Soapdragon

KiwiMoose said:


> It's purple
> Which leads me to ask - why can't I ever get my purples to be a nice bright purple?  Why are they always greyish?
> View attachment 49831


Forgive me Moosey, I am old and blind as a lye-blind mole


----------



## TashaBird

@AliOop This set up has me putting batter all the way down. And as for the cut, the bottom ones actually look the best. So, I guess it’s layering ok after all. Now my color selection is a different story...

I may have finally learned my lesson that alternating contrasting colors s the best way to avoid mush. Oh well...
And my ghosty soap I was hoping for is ok, but my green clay had chunks. Bummer.


----------



## AliOop

TashaBird said:


> @AliOop This set up has me putting batter all the way down. And as for the cut, the bottom ones actually look the best. So, I guess it’s layering ok after all. Now my color selection is a different story...
> 
> I may have finally learned my lesson that alternating contrasting colors s the best way to avoid mush. Oh well...
> And my ghosty soap I was hoping for is ok, but my green clay had chunks. Bummer.


Those all look cool! I should clarify that part of the reason I wanted my molds shorter was to limit the difference in trace between what gets laid down at the bottom of the mold, vs what is poured at the top of the mold.

Shorter mold = less batter = less time for it to thicken as much while I’m going through the pour. I got the idea from watching the original lollipop swirl maker on YT. His mold was so short, and I realized that helped with having a more consistent trace, which means more consistent results from top to bottom. Hopefully that makes sense?


----------



## TashaBird

@AliOop gotchya! I thought we were referring to break through. I see what you mean b


----------



## AliOop

@TashaBird Well, I was, kinda... my thought was that the breakthrough was happening because trace was thinner when you started. It stopped happening because trace thicker as you got closer to the top.

I noticed that when I tried the pull-through in my 18" mold, too. That's when I thought that using a shorter mold would help me have a more consistent trace with less breakthrough, because I could start with a thicker batter without worrying about it being too thick by the time I reached the top.

But I can overanalyze and overthink and overcomplicate things terribly, so it's perfectly ok to tell me if that's what I'm doing here


----------



## TashaBird

AliOop said:


> @TashaBird Well, I was, kinda... my thought was that the breakthrough was happening because trace was thinner when you started. It stopped happening because trace thicker as you got closer to the top.
> 
> I noticed that when I tried the pull-through in my 18" mold, too. That's when I thought that using a shorter mold would help me have a more consistent trace with less breakthrough, because I could start with a thicker batter without worrying about it being too thick by the time I reached the top.
> 
> But I can overanalyze and overthink and overcomplicate things terribly, so it's perfectly ok to tell me if that's what I'm doing here


It looks thinner at the bottom, and like it’s breaking through, but when I release the mold there are good layers, and when I cut, there’s definition, so ... I think whatever is happening at the bottom, that it’s consistent, and that it doesn’t move until the plate is pulled up, has it layer in some kinda way.


----------



## AliOop

Yeah, whatever you are doing, it is working! Meanwhile, the rest of us earthlings are struggling along, trying to figure it all out.


----------



## Relle

amd said:


> I'm just jealous you can get lychees. All I can ever get here are the canned ones - unless that's what you're talking about then carry on. One of the highlights of my china trips is I try to coordinate with lychee season so I can go to the market and have them. And mangosteens.


Love fresh lychees, that's the only way to have them, usually around after Christmas here. Also love rambutans, probably more than lychees.


----------



## TashaBird

AliOop said:


> Yeah, whatever you are doing, it is working! Meanwhile, the rest of us earthlings are struggling along, trying to figure it all out.


Actually after looking closer at the cut, the best detail was where I thought the batter was too thin. Maybe I need to let my working temp come back down to 90. I had let it creep up a little to 95.
Patience is SO hard!


----------



## Dawni

Relle said:


> Love fresh lychees, that's the only way to have them, usually around after Christmas here. Also love rambutans, probably more than lychees.


Yum! We have rambutans almost all year round here, some months insanely more expensive, but we have em lol

Soapy thing:





This colorant has morphed on me several times before... Turned brown, green, tan.. Hopefully it stays this color even if it lightens up a several shades. Fingers crossed...


----------



## GemstonePony

Dawni said:


> Yum! We have rambutans almost all year round here, some months insanely more expensive, but we have em lol
> 
> Soapy thing:
> View attachment 50293
> 
> This colorant has morphed on me several times before... Turned brown, green, tan.. Hopefully it stays this color even if it lightens up a several shades. Fingers crossed...


Which colorant is that?


----------



## Dawni

GemstonePony said:


> Which colorant is that?


Ratanjot infusion.. With a bit of indigo infusion in the superfat. It's a cousin to alkanet I believe. 

Hmmm.. I need to update that thread.


----------



## Wooddy

TashaBird said:


> @AliOop This set up has me putting batter all the way down. And as for the cut, the bottom ones actually look the best. So, I guess it’s layering ok after all. Now my color selection is a different story...
> 
> I may have finally learned my lesson that alternating contrasting colors s the best way to avoid mush. Oh well...
> And my ghosty soap I was hoping for is ok, but my green clay had chunks. Bummer.


They look Amazing


----------



## Guspuppy

This morning I got an order of fresh oils from WSP. I was going to make a test lardy soap of a Nurture fragrance, but realized I wouldn't have time to do all the colors, etc. So I decided to throw together a quick salt bar to test a different fragrance. Only, I soaped really cold (lye cooled to lukewarm, CO barely melted) and it was super fluid for super long! So I thought I'd do an ITP and started mixing colors. Only to realize.... salt bar. How? So i mixed the salt into the colors. It was still pretty fluid so I thought instead of an ITP I could do a ribbon pour, and poured the colors into the long spout pitcher. THEN I realized I didn't have a slab mold for a ribbon pour, only my silicone box that holds a pound of oils. Soooooo..... Clyde slide?! I started to pour it and it came out faster than expected at first (still very fluid!) so I ended up doing a multi-multi-layer ribbon pour. It's probably going to end up just a brownish mess, but I love salt bars and hopefully it will smell good!


----------



## amd

I ordered Nag Champa and Sea Salt & Driftwood FO's from WSP's sale... does that count as soapy? I had thought to discontinue those two soaps from my lineup, but they're two of my best sellers so I was glad for the sale.

Today I'm cleaning the soap dungeon (well, the counters anyways) and packaging soap.


----------



## Angie Gail

amd said:


> I ordered Nag Champa and Sea Salt & Driftwood FO's from WSP's sale... does that count as soapy? I had thought to discontinue those two soaps from my lineup, but they're two of my best sellers so I was glad for the sale.
> 
> Today I'm cleaning the soap dungeon (well, the counters anyways) and packaging soap.



They sucker me in nearly every time with the fragrance sales. I bought a bunch of new scents including Spiced Winter Apple, Gingerbread & Caramel, Cool Cucumber, Pink Grapefruit, Cashmere Cream, Reindeer Poop, Star Jasmine & Vanilla, and Georgia Peach. I also got some Tussah Silk and I'm going to make some big 6oz goat's milk and silk soaps and package them in these fancy organza bags for Christmas.


----------



## Zing

I soaped tonight and not all went as planned.  It's really 2 soaps in 1 mold because one lye liquid was water and one lye liquid was brewed coffee.  Wouldncha know it, I had just enough lye for one batter (with 2 grams left over!) and had to go hunting for more lye.  And it's not like I can go to the next door neighbor asking to borrow 77 grams of lye. 

My soap had 3 layers and I wanted them to be straight layers.  I did my research so I poured one layer, let it firm up for awhile and then poured the next layer.  But, PEOPLE!  While the batter in the mold is setting up, the batter _still in the bowl waiting to be "poured"_ is also setting up!!  Think pudding consistency.  My bottom two layers are fine.  But I think the top one was sooo heavy that it did some breaking through into the previous layer.  My first plop kinda sunk so then I painstakingly dropped teeny tiny spoonfuls at a time.  I also have no expertise at all in frosting a cake -- my wife is the expert -- so was at a disadvantage.  So how the heck do you keep the bowl batter thin and the mold batter firm??!!

Oh no !! As I type this, I realized I forgot the sodium lactate! This is a first for me. What with listening to a certain candidate debate and having to go on a lye run, I forgot my trusted ingredient. Gah! My soaping journey has taught me to let go of my initial vision -- but for this one, I really, really wanted straight layers. *Leaves to pour another glass of post-soaping wine.*


----------



## Dawni

Lol awww.. Hugs Mr. @Zing, it'll be alright. The soap will look fine 

So... I cut up the soap I posted last night. I'll post it, and another two soaps (I posted top pics several days back) in the gallery.


----------



## AliOop

That is so kind of you, @Zing to call it a 'fun fact" to discover someone is an attorney. I usually keep it on the DL because once they know, people start secretly plotting about how to remove me from the ____ (forum, club, group, store, their life).

But if I wait long enough to out myself, at least some folks will give me what they believe is the highest compliment, which is, "You are an attorney? I never would have guessed, you are so nice..." (voices trail off at this point as they realize what they are saying). 

*_Leaves to get another pint of So Delicious Dairy-Free Salted Caramel Ice Cream._


----------



## Dawni

@AliOop what I'll say is... Wooooow, where did you get the patience to study that long lol.

My sister is a doctor, so my dad thought I should be a lawyer (it's an Asian thing I hear haha). Emmm nope. Lol I struggled through just 4yrs and that was more than enough for me.

Hats off to everyone who studied ages, anyone with a masters and/or a PhD, anyone with double degrees... You guys are awesome.

Sneak peek:


----------



## Jersey Girl

Zing said:


> I soaped tonight and not all went as planned.  It's really 2 soaps in 1 mold because one lye liquid was water and one lye liquid was brewed coffee.  Wouldncha know it, I had just enough lye for one batter (with 2 grams left over!) and had to go hunting for more lye.  And it's not like I can go to the next door neighbor asking to borrow 77 grams of lye.  (I totally trust everyone here followed my instruction to IGNORE THIS ONE on a previous thread, save @AliOop, who, fun fact, I discovered today, is an attorney.)
> 
> My soap had 3 layers and I wanted them to be straight layers.  I did my research so I poured one layer, let it firm up for awhile and then poured the next layer.  But, PEOPLE!  While the batter in the mold is setting up, the batter _still in the bowl waiting to be "poured"_ is also setting up!!  Think pudding consistency.  My bottom two layers are fine.  But I think the top one was sooo heavy that it did some breaking through into the previous layer.  My first plop kinda sunk so then I painstakingly dropped teeny tiny spoonfuls at a time.  I also have no expertise at all in frosting a cake -- my wife is the expert -- so was at a disadvantage.  So how the heck do you keep the bowl batter thin and the mold batter firm??!!
> 
> Oh no !! As I type this, I realized I forgot the sodium lactate! This is a first for me. What with listening to a certain candidate debate and having to go on a lye run, I forgot my trusted ingredient. Gah! My soaping journey has taught me to let go of my initial vision -- but for this one, I really, really wanted straight layers. *Leaves to pour another glass of post-soaping wine.*


The last time I did layers I made up my lye solution and set it aside.  Then  melted my hard oils and stick blended my soft oils into them well. Then I weighed The oils (subtracting the weight of the bowl) and divided by 3. I separated them into three containers. I did the same with the lye water. Then I made each layer one at a time waiting until the first had set up before making the second and then the third.  Or...you could mix it all together in the usual way, bring it to just emulsion, separate into 3 containers and use an accelerating FO one layer at a time so each layer would set up quickly.  Does that make sense?  Lol. It’s late here and although I’m tired I can’t sleep. We’re camping yet again. I just want my own bed. Lol



Dawni said:


> @AliOop what I'll say is... Wooooow, where did you get the patience to study that long lol.
> 
> My sister is a doctor, so my dad thought I should be a lawyer (it's an Asian thing I hear haha). Emmm nope. Lol I struggled through just 4yrs and that was more than enough for me.
> 
> Hats off to everyone who studied ages, anyone with a masters and/or a PhD, anyone with double degrees... You guys are awesome.
> 
> Sneak peek:
> View attachment 50325


Is this the lychee soap?  Wow!  The color turned out beautiful.  I hope it sticks for you!


----------



## Zing

Jersey Girl said:


> The last time I did layers I made up my lye solution and set it aside.  Then  melted my hard oils and stick blended my soft oils into them well. Then I weighed The oils (subtracting the weight of the bowl) and divided by 3. I separated them into three containers. I did the same with the lye water. Then I made each layer one at a time waiting until the first had set up before making the second and then the third.  Or...you could mix it all together in the usual way, bring it to just emulsion, separate into 3 containers and use an accelerating FO one layer at a time so each layer would set up quickly.  Does that make sense?  Lol. It’s late here and although I’m tired I can’t sleep. We’re camping yet again. I just want my own bed. Lol


This _totally _makes sense, but, seriously, Really, just go be camping and be on vacation!  Somehow I will survive my layering and sodium lactate drama!



Dawni said:


> @AliOop
> [/


How did you get that gorgeous purple??!!  And, by the way, I did a lot of (unsatisfying) jiggling and smacking tonight.  *anxiously awaits the cut.*


----------



## AliOop

Dawni said:


> @AliOop what I'll say is... Wooooow, where did you get the patience to study that long lol.


@Dawni you are such a sweetie! Honestly, law school was super interesting and fun for me (which made most of my classmates slightly batty since most hated it). It's working with other lawyers that isn't so fun.    Actually, my field tends to attract a kinder, gentler bunch, so I'm very fortunate there, too.

Now, if I could just get my HP to look as smooth and buttery as yours, my life would be complete. Sigh.


----------



## Dawni

Jersey Girl said:


> Is this the lychee soap?  Wow!  The color turned out beautiful.  I hope it sticks for you!


Not lychee haha I think that was Ms. @KiwiMoose. And yes, I hope it sticks lol



Zing said:


> How did you get that gorgeous purple??!!  And, by the way, I did a lot of (unsatisfying) jiggling and smacking tonight.  *anxiously awaits the cut.*


Haha I always remember you and Dean every time I make soap coz the jiggling n smacking are normal for me now hahaha. The purple is ratanjot infused coconut oil, which is about 15% of the recipe and a bit of madder root infusion mixed with indigo infusion as superfat 

@AliOop then I'm glad for you. Must be hard being an attorney, having to think of other people's problems lol.

If you lovely people are up for some reading I posted in the gallery about these


----------



## earlene

Zing said:


> So how the heck do you keep the bowl batter thin and the mold batter firm??!!



It really depends on your recipe, your additives, how much stick blending you do or don't do, and even your additives.

With a slow-moving recipe brought only to emulsion prior to separating the batter, it's really very easy.  In that case, you don't even have to separte the lye solution into portions as Jersey Girl mentions (although I have done that, too with some soaps - it just takes so much more work).  

With a slow-moving recipe combined with additives that cause acceleration, I depend on the additives to help with the process.  Some examples of additives that cause acceleration or a quicker set-up time: Some fragrances, some colorants.  

Say I want to create a design with 4 colors and I know the colorants I have chosen thicken the soap (TD, some greens, some clays) AND my chosen fragrance accelerates.  After dividing the batter into 4 equal parts, I divide the fragrance into 4 equal parts, to be added one portion at a time, just prior to pouring that one layer.  Same with the colorants, I don't add them until I am ready to pour that particular portion.  I'd do the color BEFORE the fragrance, IF I am using an accelerating fragrance.  

So first I prep the first layer: mix in the colorant (be it mica or natural), stir by hand or mini-mixer, then the fragrance, stir by hand or mini-mixer.  Bring it to light-medium or medium trace & pour.  I COVER the mold with cardboard to hold the heat.  I wait for it to set-up.  (I have even put the covered mold into a pre-heated oven when set-up was too slow.)

Second, I prep the second layer, same as the first. Repeat the process. 

This works very well, even for a chevron tilted layer design.


----------



## Zing

earlene said:


> It really depends on your recipe, your additives, how much stick blending you do or don't do, and even your additives.
> 
> With a slow-moving recipe brought only to emulsion prior to separating the batter, it's really very easy.  In that case, you don't even have to separte the lye solution into portions as Jersey Girl mentions (although I have done that, too with some soaps - it just takes so much more work).
> 
> With a slow-moving recipe combined with additives that cause acceleration, I depend on the additives to help with the process.  Some examples of additives that cause acceleration or a quicker set-up time: Some fragrances, some colorants.
> 
> Say I want to create a design with 4 colors and I know the colorants I have chosen thicken the soap (TD, some greens, some clays) AND my chosen fragrance accelerates.  After dividing the batter into 4 equal parts, I divide the fragrance into 4 equal parts, to be added one portion at a time, just prior to pouring that one layer.  Same with the colorants, I don't add them until I am ready to pour that particular portion.  I'd do the color BEFORE the fragrance, IF I am using an accelerating fragrance.
> 
> So first I prep the first layer: mix in the colorant (be it mica or natural), stir by hand or mini-mixer, then the fragrance, stir by hand or mini-mixer.  Bring it to light-medium or medium trace & pour.  I COVER the mold with cardboard to hold the heat.  I wait for it to set-up.  (I have even put the covered mold into a pre-heated oven when set-up was too slow.)
> 
> Second, I prep the second layer, same as the first. Repeat the process.
> 
> This works very well, even for a chevron tilted layer design.


This is really helpful and I appreciate all the detail!


----------



## Guspuppy

Cut my salt soap this morning. Get this, a SALT soap was still too soft to cut after 10 hours, I had to cpop it overnight and it still did not crumble! The colors turned out about as I expected (posted is the best cut) but the FO is amazing. (Awaken by Nurture). I also washed the crumbles off the edges before photo. I love how my basement smells right now!!


----------



## xavalyss

Cut my batch of Polo Match made day before yesterday.


----------



## luckbug

I tried pencil lines! And..... it fell apart. HP soap, turmeric for the lines. Any thoughts on saving this batch?


----------



## Suzette

Dawni said:


> @AliOop what I'll say is... Wooooow, where did you get the patience to study that long lol.
> 
> My sister is a doctor, so my dad thought I should be a lawyer (it's an Asian thing I hear haha). Emmm nope. Lol I struggled through just 4yrs and that was more than enough for me.
> 
> Hats off to everyone who studied ages, anyone with a masters and/or a PhD, anyone with double degrees... You guys are awesome.
> 
> Sneak peek:
> View attachment 50325


Very pretty color! Looks good enough to eat!


----------



## Kateri

I got a bag in the mail full of Indigo Fragrance oils. They all smell pretty good in the bottles.


----------



## Dawni

luckbug said:


> I tried pencil lines! And..... it fell apart. HP soap, turmeric for the lines. Any thoughts on saving this batch?View attachment 50351


Awww I'm sorry this happened to you.. Your options are shred em up to use as confetti, shred em up and melt em, or shred em up real small and incorporate into a fresh batch. There's also cutting em up in mini soaps, and only rebatching what you can't use.


----------



## Zing

With great hesitation because I forgot the sodium lactate, I unmolded last night's soap which actually popped out easily.  I cut and photographed, Napoleon Cremes


----------



## Jersey Girl

Zing said:


> With great hesitation because I forgot the sodium lactate, I unmolded last night's soap which actually popped out easily.  I cut and photographed, Napoleon Cremes


They turned out great!  They look delicious!


----------



## msunnerstood

TashaBird said:


> Excited for these two PTs. One is a snowflake in blues from NS that I’m in love with! Proud Peacock and Cornflower!!! Wow! The other one I’m going for a ghost look. Attempted to have just enough color to have design definition, but hopefully very light green, grey, purple, and white.


Beautiful!

Just poured my glow in the dark soap. im so excited


----------



## Dawni

Does this count?

Look what my neighbor dropped off.. A whole kg of mangosteens! Unfortunately we already ate most before I decided to skin one and see what color it'll give my soap.

I noticed store bought powder of dried mangosteen is brown, not the red pretty color. I figured I'll puree these and add it fresh instead of powder. I have a feeling they dry those first (doh Dawn lol). I knifed off the hard, dark purple outer covering.




I included my fingers to show that the stain is brown as well, not red. It does stain clothes and walls red though (don't ask lol). I hope around 4 of these is enough, coz that's all that's left haha. Let's see...


----------



## AliOop

luckbug said:


> I tried pencil lines! And..... it fell apart. HP soap, turmeric for the lines. Any thoughts on saving this batch?


Some of those pencil lines look pretty thick, which does cause the bars to break apart. Like @Dawni said, you can rebatch. It does go a lot more quickly when the soap is still fresh with higher water content. But I hope you try it again, because the contrast of the turmeric against the white soap is really striking!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Guspuppy said:


> Cut my salt soap this morning. Get this, a SALT soap was still too soft to cut after 10 hours, I had to cpop it overnight and it still did not crumble! The colors turned out about as I expected (posted is the best cut) but the FO is amazing. (Awaken by Nurture). I also washed the crumbles off the edges before photo. I love how my basement smells right now!!
> 
> View attachment 50337


Love that Gussy - what kinda pour gets you that pattern?


----------



## Guspuppy

KiwiMoose said:


> Love that Gussy - what kinda pour gets you that pattern?



That was a ribbon pour but I didn’t have a slab mold ready for it (because I had planned an ITP, but the batter was way more fluid than expected) so it was poured in a regular mold and cut normally instead of to show the ribbons!


----------



## msunnerstood

I piped my oogie boogie soap. I made a small batch first so I can test out the glow in the dark effect in HP.   Im going to have to do some clean up of the eyes and mouths because it was really hard to place those little embeds with gloves on without getting some smearing on them.

I cant wait to cut them, charge them up and shut off the lights.






omg


----------



## Catscankim

I cut this today...

I poured like the tall and skinny shimmy, but with thin lines of color. And my ts isnt in yet. So its a square and chubby lol. I watched a video yesterday, picture attached...like 10 times. I had the pour down, but my batter started to thicken up and a wall pour wasnt possible at the end. I think i just went too slow. It was still nice batter consistency, it just wasnt fluid like i needed. I almost hanger swirled it at the end, but i was too curious about the pour, so i left it to see. I think this might be easier with the colors with a squeeze bottle.

anyway, the blue and white was from the you tube, the purple is mine. Im not terribly disappointed. I kinda like it, just not exactly what i wanted.


----------



## TashaBird

@msunnerstood O. M. G! I love that stuff! Those look SO great!!!
Today was as much soaping without actually making soap, as possible. Cleaned, measured, planned...
I’m using my soap dough for the first time and I’m super happy w how it is working so far. I’ll get an extruded eventually. But for this batch I’ve hand rolled and pinched what I hope will be raindrops. Putting some magick in the mix! Praying for rain. 
Had to put labels on my prep ingredients because adhd, tired, and hormones. I kept forgetting what was what.


----------



## AliOop

Driving home from vacation today and stopped at a roadside store in a very small Central Valley town. Saw a soap display, with 6 oz. bars wrapped in a few layers of tissue paper, listed for $12.99/bar.


----------



## TashaBird

AliOop said:


> Driving home from vacation today and stopped at a roadside store in a very small Central Valley town. Saw a soap display, with 6 oz. bars wrapped in a few layers of tissue paper, listed for $12.99/bar.
> View attachment 50377


What’re the ingredients? Smell good?


----------



## Catscankim

Its probably that expensive because its “Nappa Valley” me thinks. I like the package. Is that really 6oz? It looks small.

i woulda bought it just to weigh it lol


----------



## Dawni

Made green clay and Moringa soap today 





The lighter parts is just TD mixed in. I'm expecting clumps lol but hopefully not too many. This batter was thicker than my usual... I wonder if it's coz it was cooler today than usual. Oh well..

I have not been able to do anything with the mangosteens, they've dried up and are quite brown now lol maybe we'll eat up some more and I'll try then haha


----------



## earlene

AliOop said:


> Driving home from vacation today and stopped at a roadside store in a very small Central Valley town. Saw a soap display, with 6 oz. bars wrapped in a few layers of tissue paper, listed for $12.99/bar.
> View attachment 50377


That is a nice wrap; I like it.

St. Helena was affected by the wild fires, so the fact that you were able to find this soap is remarkable to me.  The Glass fire (the name of the one near St. Helena) is still burning, in fact and 78% contained as of this morning per the Cal Fire website.  (As a native Californian with family still there, I pay attention to these fires, particularly when I know people in the vicinity, which I do in St. Helena, where the Napa Soap Company is located.)



Catscankim said:


> Its probably that expensive because its “Nappa Valley” me thinks. I like the package. Is that really 6oz? It looks small.
> 
> i woulda bought it just to weigh it lol



I've seen handmade soap that expensive and more in many other places around my travels, not only in California.  That boils down to $2.165 per ounce, which is actually cheaper than some soaps I've seen that are one-third the size/weight.  

Photographs can be deceiving when it comes to size & weight, particularly when taken straight-on like that. We don't see the depth of the soap and with only the tips of fingers to compare size, it really is too hard to tell how big it may be overall.


----------



## Zing

Catscankim said:


> I  Im not terribly disappointed. I kinda like it, just not exactly what i wanted.


"kinda like it"?!  Whatchoo talkin' bout, Willis? This is stunning, elegant.


----------



## msunnerstood

had some fun last night taking glow in the dark pics with my son. 









All thats left is to etch the stitches on the sides.

My whistles are coming in the mail today so ill be working on my coach comet soap


----------



## KimW

Had a dream that I wasn't allowed to make soap because I wasn't a qualified train engineer...


----------



## Zany_in_CO

KimW said:


> Had a dream that I wasn't allowed to make soap because I wasn't a qualified train engineer...


QUOTE FROM THE DREAM DICTIONARY: To dream of a train can often give you insight on whether you feel like you are on the right track in life or if you feel disconnected from others.   

It's time to make soap! It's cheaper than therapy.


----------



## Suzette

Made some Tallow, Coconut and Olive Oil CP with Pipe Tobacco and Cashmere from NG and it smells heavenly. Made a two wick soy candle to match because that scent is just so yummy! ☺


----------



## cmzaha

AliOop said:


> Driving home from vacation today and stopped at a roadside store in a very small Central Valley town. Saw a soap display, with 6 oz. bars wrapped in a few layers of tissue paper, listed for $12.99/bar.
> View attachment 50377


Ouchie that is a wee costly. Can I ask what town you stopped in?


----------



## TashaBird

First time with multiple hand made embeds and first time piping. May have tried to put too many things. Hope they’re not all mushed together. Wish I’d waited a bit to pipe, the last bit I squeezed out when I was cleaning up was perfect with great definition! I was nervous and piped too soon and they weren’t very defined. Now I know. Made up for it with hologram glitter. You can see my plan in the diagram. Now they incubate! Hope I can use my wire cutter.
Also, got some air bags in the mail today from a SMF friend. Sure grateful! Thank you @cmzaha


----------



## GemstonePony

TashaBird said:


> First time with multiple hand made embeds and first time piping. May have tried to put too many things. Hope they’re not all mushed together. Wish I’d waited a bit to pipe, the last bit I squeezed out when I was cleaning up was perfect with great definition! I was nervous and piped too soon and they weren’t very defined. Now I know. Made up for it with hologram glitter. You can see my plan in the diagram. Now they incubate! Hope I can use my wire cutter.
> Also, got some air bags in the mail today from a SMF friend. Sure grateful! Thank you @cmzaha


It looks lovely! I can't wait to see the cut!


----------



## AliOop

cmzaha said:


> Ouchie that is a wee costly. Can I ask what town you stopped in?


@cmzaha  It was just south of Fresno at Bravo Farms in Traver, CA.

@earlene it was a 6oz bar, per the label. Having grown up and gone to college and graduate school in various areas of California’s Central Valley, and having traveled most of the state for work over the last 30 years, I can say confidently that price would be high but doable in Napa, Sonoma, and parts of the Bay Area. Or even some stores in San Luis Obispo, Ventura, or Carlsbad. But for an economically depressed small farming town in that area, that is double the list price of most handcrafted soap one sees for sale.


----------



## TashaBird

GemstonePony said:


> It looks lovely! I can't wait to see the cut!


Now I want to pipe on everything!


----------



## Pepsi Girl

I finally got out to my soaping room and made goat milk soap


----------



## AliOop

Handcrafted soap for sale in a pizza-deli joint in Washoe City, NV


----------



## Catscankim

KimW said:


> Had a dream that I wasn't allowed to make soap because I wasn't a qualified train engineer...


Ya know, I read this post a little while ago. I just saw it again and it still made me LOL LOL.


----------



## dalewaite48

I made a new soap called Ginger Root & Beer soap.  I think it turn out really great and it smells just wonderful.


----------



## KimW

AliOop said:


> Handcrafted soap for sale in a pizza-deli joint in Washoe City, NV
> View attachment 50404


What an odd place to sell soap - I wonder if they initially smell like pizza... LOL They are very pretty though!


----------



## msunnerstood

SoapWitch said:


> KimW, I absolutely love this thought! "Had a dream that I wasn't allowed to make soap because I wasn't a qualified train engineer... "
> This is what I did today. Well, not all of it I made in one day, but there's that.
> View attachment 50387


im speechless. My favorite movie of all time. I love love love this. are the embeds soap dough?



TashaBird said:


> First time with multiple hand made embeds and first time piping. May have tried to put too many things. Hope they’re not all mushed together. Wish I’d waited a bit to pipe, the last bit I squeezed out when I was cleaning up was perfect with great definition! I was nervous and piped too soon and they weren’t very defined. Now I know. Made up for it with hologram glitter. You can see my plan in the diagram. Now they incubate! Hope I can use my wire cutter.
> Also, got some air bags in the mail today from a SMF friend. Sure grateful! Thank you @cmzaha


Nice job on the piping. my first time was a disaster, Cant wait to see the cut


----------



## Zing

dalewaite48 said:


> I made a new soap called Ginger Root & Beer soap.  I think it turn out really great and it smells just wonderful.


Very cool!  As someone who recently did NOT have good luck with straight layers, I am really impressed!


----------



## TashaBird

msunnerstood said:


> Nice job on the piping. my first time was a disaster, Cant wait to see the cut


My mom used to decorate cakes for a living. I think she’d be proud. 
I forgot to cut the moons to fit the molds and had to do it quick AFTER I’d already started mixing my batter for my sky. It made me so nervous! I rushed a bit.


----------



## AliOop

KimW said:


> What an odd place to sell soap - I wonder if they initially smell like pizza... LOL They are very pretty though!


I smelled a few; some had strong scents and others were very faint- none like pizza tho.  It looked like nice soap: lard, coconut, olive, castor.


----------



## Catscankim

I couldn't wait to see. I cut early. It's still a little sticky. Love the drop swirls...it's like opening a xmas present on the first cut LOL

I gotta get better at making the top match the rest of the soap LOL


----------



## TashaBird

Catscankim said:


> I couldn't wait to see. I cut early. It's still a little sticky. Love the drop swirls...it's like opening a xmas present on the first cut LOL


That soap is gorgeous!!!
Night before last I dreamed of making my soap, last night I dreamed about cutting it. Wanted to cut my soap so bad last night that I felt a physical ache!! 
I’m nervous about unmolding with all that pipping on top! And, I’m nervous about using the wire cutter with all those embeds, although, they were fairly small and somewhat soft. I’m nervous and super excited. The dopamine rush is real!!!


----------



## xavalyss

I cut a batch of 3/4 Meyer lemon fo from WSP and 1/4 Orange 15x EO from WSP. My goal was a light yellow base with an orange swirl. When mixing I was upset that it went all orange (same shade as my silicone strip in the pic that I cover the soap with, under the wood lid) and was completely orange at pour. I'd read another thread that Brambleberry's Buttercup mica would do this, but would revert to yellow. Crossed fingers and it did. My orange swirl really didn't come through, but I was mainly after the yellow.


----------



## TashaBird

O. M. Goodness! The color isn’t great in this photo, but I’m super happy with these!!! I’ll post in the gallery when I get some nice shots. It was worth the work!!


----------



## Zoeybops

SoapWitch said:


> KimW, I absolutely love this thought! "Had a dream that I wasn't allowed to make soap because I wasn't a qualified train engineer... "
> This is what I did today. Well, not all of it I made in one day, but there's that.
> View attachment 50387


Aww that’s so amazing I love it!

I just made this Cedarwood and Pumice soap smells so good! Am I the only one that feels so impatient waiting to unmold your soap? Hehe.


----------



## peachymoon

Last weekend I started making larger batches of soap to mail as gifts for Christmas. Today I unmolded last week’s Barber Shoppe soap and finally, for the first time, achieved some pretty swirls on the Lime Mint and Black Magic Sangria loaves I made today! It took me about 3.5 hours between prepping, cleaning, and soaping, then cleaning again. I’m so pleased with how everything went.


----------



## bookreader451

I cut my first attempt at this month’s challenge and made a second attempt directly


----------



## GemstonePony

Made and tried a new recipe for face soap, and used my 100% CO soap to clean up. The bar seems to have come into it's own a little more since the last time I used it, and it's now significantly more effective than Dawn for me. And Oh. The. Bubbles. I wouldn't use it without gloves, but it's absolutely an asset to soaping and I regret not making it sooner.


----------



## TashaBird

GemstonePony said:


> Made and tried a new recipe for face soap, and used my 100% CO soap to clean up. The bar seems to have come into it's own a little more since the last time I used it, and it's now significantly more effective than Dawn for me. And Oh. The. Bubbles. I wouldn't use it without gloves, but it's absolutely an asset to soaping and I regret not making it sooner.


You had me at more effective than Dawn!!! How long has it cured now? I’ve got a ton of CO and I’d love to use it for dishes when my current bottle of Dawn is done!


----------



## Adobehead

TashaBird said:


> I just dug out another that’s two weeks old. It’s blue.
> I’ll probably borrow that name Blue Christmas though, if that’s ok. It kinda makes me feel a little better.


Is it  a gel thing?  Since the individual mold stayed green?  My individual molds never gel.


----------



## GemstonePony

TashaBird said:


> You had me at more effective than Dawn!!! How long has it cured now? I’ve got a ton of CO and I’d love to use it for dishes when my current bottle of Dawn is done!


Ok, I made it September 12. So it's 4 weeks old today. I use long-sleeved gloves with textured fingers and palm, so I find rubbing the soap on my gloves is more effective at transferring the soap than rubbing it on the dishes.


----------



## Guspuppy

TashaBird said:


> You had me at more effective than Dawn!!! How long has it cured now? I’ve got a ton of CO and I’d love to use it for dishes when my current bottle of Dawn is done!



I've used 100% CO soap (0 SF) for dishes for years. I make a drawer-full of the dish soap about every 18 months, maybe? I get 30 bars, but I do give a lot of soap to my SIL. Rub the bar on the scrubby or sponge and wash away! I keep a small bottle of Dawn for big degreasing jobs (like rendering lard) but otherwise CO it is. I LOVE it.


----------



## Zing

Zoeybops said:


> I just made this Cedarwood and Pumice soap smells so good! Am I the only one that feels so impatient waiting to unmold your soap? Hehe.


Your tops are stunning!  What were your colorants?  Have you done this before?  I like using activated charcoal but as an accent color because I'm paranoid of bleeding.  Let me know how yours turns out.  Really beautiful work.  And no, you are not the only one who's impatient to unmold!  And not just for the soap I made tonight, but now for yours too, so thanks a lot.

Non-soapy but this weekend I planted 125 bulbs and now have to wait until Spring.  It's way worse than curing time!  Why oh why did this impatient man choose gardening and soaping as hobbies?!

Tonight I made a Christmas tree soap (reverse secret feather).  I've been focusing on emulsion -- I mainly use the stick blender to stir, with just a couple of blasts -- but am always paranoid that I stopped stirring too soon.  I used fir needle/rosemary/spearmint/cedarwood essential oils at 4% of oil weight but it is still faint.  Smells good, but faint.

So I'm on pins and needles about emulsion and if the design works out and the scent.  I've been on a kick lately of making 2 loaves at a time.  But tonight I only did one loaf because of the complexity.  If it doesn't work out, I'll do a re-do.  I'm pushing the limit here on holiday gifts and curing time!


----------



## earlene

AliOop said:


> @cmzaha  It was just south of Fresno at Bravo Farms in Traver, CA.
> 
> @earlene it was a 6oz bar, per the label. Having grown up and gone to college and graduate school in various areas of California’s Central Valley, and having traveled most of the state for work over the last 30 years, I can say confidently that price would be high but doable in Napa, Sonoma, and parts of the Bay Area. Or even some stores in San Luis Obispo, Ventura, or Carlsbad. But for an economically depressed small farming town in that area, that is double the list price of most handcrafted soap one sees for sale.



Yes, I would agree that for a small farming community it seems rather pricey, but still as a native Californian who also traveled the entire state many times over, including that stretch of Hwy 99, some of those high-priced soaps seem to turn up in the most surprising places.  A couple of years ago, while back home for a funeral, I shopped in a feed store I used to frequent (a different area, but not a ritzy area by any means), I was shocked to see bath soap half the size of what you found in Traver for over $3.00 per ounce.  In a feed store!   Tourist trade is all I can attribute that to, or a specialty soap that some customers actually buy, or something folks don't buy and they had not found that out as yet.  But I lean toward tourist trade.

And one might say, tourist trade in Tulare County, south of Fresno, really? Personally I wouldn't have thought so, until I attended a Nursing Education Conference in Fresno back in the 80's or 90's and learned there is tourist trade even in farming communities. In fact, I now live in a farming community in the MidWest, and we also get tourist trade here. Sure, my late FIL would never spend that amount of money on a bar of soap, but some tourists will. And lots of people like to go 'antiquing' (I have done it once or twice myself) and when they do, they often stop in nearby establishments where they spend money. Plus the whole 'farmtiquing' market is another thing that draws tourists, and of course, farming communities are a perfect place for that. So although not every customer is going to spend that much money on a bar of soap, someone does.


----------



## SPowers

I have not made soap in 1 whole week! The reason is 2-fold - 1. I have quite a bit of soap on my shelves with very little going out and I'm feeling a bit discouraged.  The good news is that whatever I make will last a good long time and when things pick up I will have a pretty nice inventory.  In my opinion, I already have one.  I started in May and if I make soap tomorrow (today is our Thanksgiving), it will be my 50th batch!  Woo Hoo!   38 of which are quite varied and nice enough for gifting or selling.  The 2nd reason is this past week I've attempted and succeeded at getting the paper 'monster' under control.  I've had so much paper including recipes, etc saved in a binder with no organization and I'm happy to have that completely under control including an inventory sheet which shows what I have, when made, when cured, etc.  The other task I've been doing is labeling.  My daughter created and made my new label which I'm totally psyched about and have gotten some really nice reviews on.  Tell me what you think - I appreciate any and all feedback.


----------



## amd

Catscankim said:


> i woulda bought it just to weigh it lol


I have been guilty of this when I buy soap... Just out of curiousity. Only a few times I have found less than listed, mostly though I find it is generously over. Typically the under bars are smaller to begin with (listed at 3 oz but weighing 2.7 for example).

My soapy things is 0, NetFlix 6, for the weekend. Although I guess I could give myself half a point for at least figuring out a way to support my mini T&S mold for this month's challenge. I could also give myself half a point for looking at soapy stuff on Instagram. This week will hopefully result in several soap batches made as I am now 2 weeks behind schedule, as well as playing with wax melts.


----------



## The_Phoenix

Catscankim said:


> I couldn't wait to see. I cut early. It's still a little sticky. Love the drop swirls...it's like opening a xmas present on the first cut LOL


I just love drop swirls. You never know where or how each drop...drops...or swirls.


----------



## TashaBird

Too funny! If only!!!



GemstonePony said:


> Ok, I made it September 12. So it's 4 weeks old today. I use long-sleeved gloves with textured fingers and palm, so I find rubbing the soap on my gloves is more effective at transferring the soap than rubbing it on the dishes.


What brand of dish washing gloves ar you using? I need new ones.


----------



## The_Phoenix

I'm mired in analysis paralysis. I used the last bit of my last recipe and either I make another batch of that or try something new. So, I've been playing around with the calculator and adding and subtracting myself into circles.


----------



## GemstonePony

TashaBird said:


> What brand of dish washing gloves ar you using? I need new ones.


Playtex from Walmart, their "living premium protection" line.

@The_Phoenix if it makes you feel any better, yesterday I had to my oils out, my scale out, my paper copy printed .. and then went back to moving percentages and ingredients around, and finally landed in a very different recipe. Made new paper copy, got out new ingredients. 
ETA: the recipe I was going to start with was one I had already spent a fair amount of time on


----------



## Angie Gail

SPowers said:


> I have not made soap in 1 whole week! The reason is 2-fold - 1. I have quite a bit of soap on my shelves with very little going out and I'm feeling a bit discouraged.  The good news is that whatever I make will last a good long time and when things pick up I will have a pretty nice inventory.  In my opinion, I already have one.  I started in May and if I make soap tomorrow (today is our Thanksgiving), it will be my 50th batch!  Woo Hoo!   38 of which are quite varied and nice enough for gifting or selling.  The 2nd reason is this past week I've attempted and succeeded at getting the paper 'monster' under control.  I've had so much paper including recipes, etc saved in a binder with no organization and I'm happy to have that completely under control including an inventory sheet which shows what I have, when made, when cured, etc.  The other task I've been doing is labeling.  My daughter created and made my new label which I'm totally psyched about and have gotten some really nice reviews on.  Tell me what you think - I appreciate any and all feedback.


I like your label design. It looks really nice and homey.


----------



## Argie

Made soap with a friend six weeks ago, her first time. She was using the stick blender while I set out the molds. Turned around and the soap was like tar. We poured it into the molds - too thick to pour actually - we spooned it into the molds. She came over for the reveal, and it is beautiful in spite of everything. A couple of bars had air holes, but otherwise fine, and she was well pleased. I am starting a batch with charcoal and pine a little later today.


----------



## Misschief

Not terribly soapy but I made two batches of lip balm this morning for Christmas samplers (4 flavours in total for the sampler gift boxes that will be coming; the other two flavours are already made) and planning my Christmas gift packages. Only one will contain soap and that soap is already made. 

I think I'm done making soap for this market season. However, I MIGHT make one or two batches next week, just in case I need it for the last couple of markets in December but we shall see. I need to concentrate on bath & body making now.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

SPowers said:


> My daughter created and made my new label which I'm totally psyched about and have gotten some really nice reviews on.  Tell me what you think - I appreciate any and all feedback.


Hiya *@SPowers!* I would love to comment but suggest you start a new thread so others can opine as well. Also, I am unable to read details on the label so maybe add another pic of your label close up?


----------



## The Park Bench

KiwiMoose said:


> @amd - they were canned.  I used a few of them in an asian style salad and didn't want to waste the leftovers, so into the soap they went!


I once had an amazing lychee martini ... in case you have extras again ;-)


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Argie said:


> She was using the stick blender while I set out the molds. Turned around and the soap was like tar. We poured it into the molds - too thick to pour actually - we spooned it into the molds.


TIP: When soap does that, you can leave it and walk away for 5 minutes. I set the timer. When you come back, it's going into gel and you can easily give it a quick stir and mold up.


----------



## Zing

I fully anticipated soaping tonight -- but my mold is still holding last night's batch.  I usually unmold and cut after 24 hours.  I just unmolded last night's soap which popped right out -- BUT was warm to the touch.  So I figured it was still gelling and it's back in the mold and under towels.  Gah!  Must. Be. Patient.  More pins and needles hoping the reverse secret feather is in there waiting for me!!!

I normally use micas and natural colorants -- but last night's soap had oxides.  I swear the few times I use oxides, the soap behaves differently.


----------



## SPowers

Zany_in_CO said:


> Hiya *@SPowers!* I would love to comment but suggest you start a new thread so others can opine as well. Also, I am unable to read details on the label so maybe add another pic of your label close up?



I have a habit of doing that!  Thanks.


----------



## tommysgirl

SPowers said:


> I have not made soap in 1 whole week! The reason is 2-fold - 1. I have quite a bit of soap on my shelves with very little going out and I'm feeling a bit discouraged.  The good news is that whatever I make will last a good long time and when things pick up I will have a pretty nice inventory.  In my opinion, I already have one.  I started in May and if I make soap tomorrow (today is our Thanksgiving), it will be my 50th batch!  Woo Hoo!   38 of which are quite varied and nice enough for gifting or selling.  The 2nd reason is this past week I've attempted and succeeded at getting the paper 'monster' under control.  I've had so much paper including recipes, etc saved in a binder with no organization and I'm happy to have that completely under control including an inventory sheet which shows what I have, when made, when cured, etc.  The other task I've been doing is labeling.  My daughter created and made my new label which I'm totally psyched about and have gotten some really nice reviews on.  Tell me what you think - I appreciate any and all feedback.



Love the new labels! 



TashaBird said:


> Too funny! If only!!!


I need a few bars of that soap! Lol!!


----------



## Zing

I ended up cutting last night's soap.  Am trying desperately to not beat myself up but instead take it as a learning experience.  I posted the cut and am seeking advice in this thread: Feedback request, reverse secret feather

Positives:  I am pleased with the top.  I also used a baking mold for my leftovers and think it will encourage some kids in my life to wash their hands.  The scent is awesome -- fir needle/rosemary/spearmint/cedarwood.


----------



## threesacredoaks

Not sure where to post this question. I am wanting to make salt bars. It's been a while since I made some. Has anyone used the milky way single cavity molds for salt bars and did they work?


----------



## Catscankim

I posted yesterday about unscented soap and a few mentioned that they have forgotten to put fragrance in their soap. And I thought...how does that happen?

Well, I just did it. Made a single batch using two molds (to cut different). And I am getting done pouring and realized I forgot the fragrance grrrrrr.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

threesacredoaks said:


> Not sure where to post this question. I am wanting to make salt bars. It's been a while since I made some. Has anyone used the milky way single cavity molds for salt bars and did they work?


With a specific question like this that gets buried as soon as you post it on this forum, you'll get more responses if you start a new thread.


----------



## Dawni

Cut the Moringa green clay soap (although I should have posted this a couple of days back lol)




And stamped the RBO mango butter soap


----------



## SPowers

Catscankim said:


> I posted yesterday about unscented soap and a few mentioned that they have forgotten to put fragrance in their soap. And I thought...how does that happen?
> 
> Well, I just did it. Made a single batch using two molds (to cut different). And I am getting done pouring and realized I forgot the fragrance grrrrrr.



I scratch my head every time I do that!  To go through the whole process, then turn around and see the fragrance sitting there!  I put it down to a 'senior's moment'!


----------



## AliOop

TashaBird said:


> What’re the ingredients? Smell good?


Sorry, missed this question! Ingredients were lard, CO, OO, castor, micas and fragrances. Some of them smelled good - others had almost no smell despite listing fragrance. I liked the wrapping though. 

*ETA:* Matching the picture of the bar with the pic on the website, I looked up the ingredients. See if you can spot the inconsistencies (bolded letters):

_A rich and nourishing bar containing a *high percentage of shea butter* and *lavender essential oil*. Olive, coconut, palm and sweet almond oils are also added, and ultramarine clay is used to create the beautiful lavender color. If you love loads of creamy bubbles and the scent of lavender, this soap is for you!_

_Coconut oil, palm oil, grapeseed oil, olive oil, sodium hydroxide, sorbitol, oat protein, castor oil, glycerine, wine, safflower oil, sweet almond oil, *shea butter*, *lavandin essential oil*, titanium dioxide_
*ETA 2:* under the "Benefits" tab, in a blatant violation of labeling laws, it says:_ moisturizing, calming, essential oils. _


----------



## Zing

Since Sunday's reverse feather turned into a colorful blob fail, tonight was a re-do.  I thank my homies, @Misschief and @dibbles (Feedback request, reverse secret feather) for tips and tricks.  Sunday's first batch was emulsion which was too thin.  Tonight my attempt at "light" trace turned into medium trace which was too thick (hello, Goldilocks).  Fingers crossed....  Everything is toasty and tucked in for the night.

The new-for-me thing is that this morning I melted oils and mixed lye water and then went to my job (barricading the lye water from the dog and cat).  After work, I soaped this evening at room temperature.

I'm desperately trying to keep the perfectionist in me at bay here.  Trying to remind myself that I'll end up with homemade soap that smells good (fir needle, rosemary, spearmint, cedarwood, mmmm) that at the least will be good for personal use, if not for gifts.


----------



## GemstonePony

AliOop said:


> Sorry, missed this question! Ingredients were lard, CO, OO, castor, micas and fragrances. Some of them smelled good - others had almost no smell despite listing fragrance. I liked the wrapping though.
> 
> *ETA:* Matching the picture of the bar with the pic on the website, I looked up the ingredients. See if you can spot the inconsistencies (bolded letters):
> 
> _A rich and nourishing bar containing a *high percentage of shea butter* and *lavender essential oil*. Olive, coconut, palm and sweet almond oils are also added, and ultramarine clay is used to create the beautiful lavender color. If you love loads of creamy bubbles and the scent of lavender, this soap is for you!_
> 
> _Coconut oil, palm oil, grapeseed oil, olive oil, sodium hydroxide, sorbitol, oat protein, castor oil, glycerine, wine, safflower oil, sweet almond oil, *shea butter*, *lavandin essential oil*, titanium dioxide_
> *ETA 2:* under the "Benefits" tab, in a blatant violation of labeling laws, it says:_ moisturizing, calming, essential oils. _


Huh.. it appears they wrote up the description for a lotion bar, and accidentally pasted it in the soap description. Other than accidentally calling it bubbly soap towards the end of that description, I'm not positive they claim it cleans. And look at the benefits! I'd go for a bubbly lotion bar that nourishes me, moisturizes my skin, and even replaces my therapist.


----------



## AliOop

GemstonePony said:


> Huh.. it appears they wrote up the description for a lotion bar, and accidentally pasted it in the soap description. Other than accidentally calling it bubbly soap towards the end of that description, I'm not positive they claim it cleans. And look at the benefits! I'd go for a bubbly lotion bar that nourishes me, moisturizes my skin, and even replaces my therapist.


Yeah, I read a few other soap descriptions on that page, and ALL of them had spelling errors, grammatical errors, labeling errors, discrepancies between the description and the actual ingredients, or a combination of some or all of the foregoing. For someone charging that kind of price for her products, I'm shocked at the lack of professionalism and legal compliance.


----------



## earlene

TashaBird said:


> Too funny! If only!!!
> 
> 
> What brand of dish washing gloves ar you using? I need new ones.


OMG, Did the FDA exist back then?  

Re: dishwashing gloves...  I don't use them for that, but I do buy them for other cleaning purposes.  I prefer sturdy ones with a long long cuff.  Not even sure of the brand I get, it's been so long since I bought a decent pair.  But to get the extra long cuff, the grocery store or walmart has been where I find them.  The ones at Dollar General are a hopeless waste of money.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Today I made the tall & skinny shimmy soap design w/ green, aqua blue & white colors, scented in lavender essential oil. I'm also trying out my corrugated plastic soap mold hubby made' so its going to be fun to see how it all turns out' 1st time trying this shimmy design, fingers crossed it turns out.


----------



## LilianNoir

Moved soaps to all plastic containers and a cooler storage area.
Also bemoaned that all of my soaps are ugly (except one batch) and I hate them. 
(Really I think some of them just need to be cleaned up a bit - beveled and planed or "washed" b/c they have cutting marks and steamed b/c ash)

annnnd made a post on this forum about DOS because I hate it.   

I'm back to my love hate relationship with making soap but I've missed it here. Haven't been able to make soap for a while because of home stuff(mostly a really sick kitty) but I've missed you guys.


----------



## LilianNoir

Zing said:


> I'm desperately trying to keep the perfectionist in me at bay here.  Trying to remind myself that I'll end up with homemade soap that smells good (fir needle, rosemary, spearmint, cedarwood, mmmm) that at the least will be good for personal use, if not for gifts.



I feel this so hard, friend.


----------



## Jersey Girl

LilianNoir said:


> Moved soaps to all plastic containers and a cooler storage area.
> Also bemoaned that all of my soaps are ugly (except one batch) and I hate them.
> (Really I think some of them just need to be cleaned up a bit - beveled and planed or "washed" b/c they have cutting marks and steamed b/c ash)
> 
> annnnd made a post on this forum about DOS because I hate it.
> 
> I'm back to my love hate relationship with making soap but I've missed it here. Haven't been able to make soap for a while because of home stuff(mostly a really sick kitty) but I've missed you guys.


There is no such thing as ugly soap!    Make some confetti soap, or as you said, clean them up and bevel.  It makes a big difference. It’s still soap and gobs better than the commercial stuff and it’s all part of learning. Don’t be discouraged.


----------



## AliOop

Jersey Girl said:


> There is no such thing as ugly soap!    Make some confetti soap, or as you said, clean them up and bevel.  It makes a big difference. It’s still soap and gobs better than the commercial stuff and it’s all part of learning. Don’t be discouraged. ♥


@Jersey Girl so right on!

@LilianNoir  not to keep banging this drum, but look for a place to donate your cured soaps. It is a way to pay forward, give back, help others. Doing that always makes the giver feel good, too, because “it is more blessed to give than to receive.”

And it cleans out your soap room to give you a fresh start.


----------



## SPowers

Yesterday I tried my hand at a 'Ghost Swirl'.  This morning it unmolded beautifully and it appears that it may be a success - I think the difference in colour will be there but you may have to 'squint' to see it!  I won't cut it til later tonight or tomorrow so hoping the cut will show more of a different.  I tried the reverse feather swirl... I don't have a very steady hand so who knows what that will look like... will post a pic later.


----------



## AliOop

SPowers said:


> Yesterday I tried my hand at a 'Ghost Swirl'.  This morning it unmolded beautifully and it appears that it may be a success - I think the difference in colour will be there but you may have to 'squint' to see it!  I won't cut it til later tonight or tomorrow so hoping the cut will show more of a different.  I tried the reverse feather swirl... I don't have a very steady hand so who knows what that will look like... will post a pic later.


Can’t wait to see that!


----------



## Zing

SPowers said:


> Yesterday I tried my hand at a 'Ghost Swirl'.  This morning it unmolded beautifully and it appears that it may be a success - I think the difference in colour will be there but you may have to 'squint' to see it!  I won't cut it til later tonight or tomorrow so hoping the cut will show more of a different.  I tried the reverse feather swirl... I don't have a very steady hand so who knows what that will look like... will post a pic later.


Can't wait to see it, too.  Tonight I'll cut into my reverse feather swirl also!


----------



## The Park Bench

Attempting to rebatch my first ever botched batch of soap... growing pains from trying to tweak my go to recipe


----------



## Jersey Girl

I made a couple batches in the last couple days. Just a plain lavender cause everybody loves lavender and an oatmeal milk and honey. I’m also including a pic of a soap I made  a few weeks a ago...I know way off season, lol. But I thought it was cute. Found this desk set of a beach scene at a yard sale many years ago. It was in my attic  and after I made the beach soap and I was photographing it I remembered I had it so I grabbed it and finally put it to use.


----------



## Angie Gail

Jersey Girl said:


> I made a couple batches in the last couple days. Just a plain lavender cause everybody loves lavender and an oatmeal milk and honey. I’m also including a pic of a soap I made  a few weeks a ago...I know way off season, lol. But I thought it was cute. Found this desk set of a beach scene at a yard sale many years ago. It was in my attic  and after I made the beach soap and I was photographing it I remembered I had it so I grabbed it and finally put it to use.


I like your pictures, especially the cute little beach chair . I make a soap with a Lavender Vanilla FO and it's been really popular. I don't like Lavender at all but I know a lot of other people do so I make it.


----------



## LilianNoir

Jersey Girl said:


> I made a couple batches in the last couple days. Just a plain lavender cause everybody loves lavender and an oatmeal milk and honey. I’m also including a pic of a soap I made  a few weeks a ago...I know way off season, lol. But I thought it was cute. Found this desk set of a beach scene at a yard sale many years ago. It was in my attic  and after I made the beach soap and I was photographing it I remembered I had it so I grabbed it and finally put it to use.


@Jersey Girl Those photos are lovely!


----------



## Jersey Girl

Angie Gail said:


> I like your pictures, especially the cute little beach chair . I make a soap with a Lavender Vanilla FO and it's been really popular. I don't like Lavender at all but I know a lot of other people do so I make it.


Thank you!  Just recently I also made a lavender soap to which I added a little raw honey fo I got from BB. I LOVE it!  Lavender is a great one to blend. Lavender vanilla sounds wonderful!


----------



## AliOop

The Park Bench said:


> Attempting to rebatch my first ever botched batch of soap... growing pains from trying to tweak my go to recipe


Awww, those soaps look cute! What went wrong? 

FYI, and forgive me if you already know this, but your rebatching will go a lot more quickly if you grate the soaps first, or at least chop them into smaller chunks. My first rebatch took all day to melt down because I didn't know to do that.


----------



## Louise Taylor

I made salt soap today. I wanted a lot and so made a double batch - big mistake. With that much weight I couldn’t hold the jug to pour into the molds and the soap set pretty fast so the last bits were glooped in. here are some peppermint snowflakes made in a salt bar that I did a few weeks ago, single batch colored with ultramarin.


----------



## tommysgirl

Playing around with SM3 and figuring things out there. So far I really like it. I moved my soaping area out of the kitchen and into a designated corner in my crafting spot upstairs. I don't know if I like it though. It was crowded but convenient to be in the kitchen and right next to the sink. I'll give it a while and see how I like it after working there for a bit. Also, this is a soap I made a few days ago. I was looking at my kitty one day and decided I could make a soap that looks like her. So I designed a calico cat soap, lol. First time piping on top like this. I used Sweet Orange and Chilli Pepper FO from WSP and I love it!!.


----------



## AliOop

@tommysgirl  I love the calico kitty! My parents had a calico for 25 years that used to go on walks with my dad (her person). 

Please let me know how it goes with having your supplies out of the kitchen. I am also considering moving all my soaping supplies into the spare room. If I do, I'll purchase a small microwave and a single electric burner so that I can soap in there instead of at the kitchen table. That way, I don't have to drag stuff out, and then put it back. That makes the whole process much less enjoyable! I already use a big cardboard box or plastic storage tub to saponify my soap utensils out in the garage for a day (ahem, or a few weeks...   ). So it will be easy to carry that to the kitchen with everything in it whenever wash day happens.


----------



## SPowers

Zing said:


> Can't wait to see it, too.  Tonight I'll cut into my reverse feather swirl also!



Good luck!  I have a feeling yours will be better than mine!


----------



## tommysgirl

AliOop said:


> @tommysgirl  I love the calico kitty! My parents had a calico for 25 years that used to go on walks with my dad (her person).
> 
> Please let me know how it goes with having your supplies out of the kitchen. I am also considering moving all my soaping supplies into the spare room. If I do, I'll purchase a small microwave and a single electric burner so that I can soap in there instead of at the kitchen table. That way, I don't have to drag stuff out, and then put it back. That makes the whole process much less enjoyable! I already use a big cardboard box or plastic storage tub to saponify my soap utensils out in the garage for a day (ahem, or a few weeks...   ). So it will be easy to carry that to the kitchen with everything in it whenever wash day happens.


Thank you! Our girl is 14 years old. I hope to have her as long as your parents had theirs. We lost another calico last year to cancer, she was 15. So this is kind of a "tribute" to our little loves 

I'll let you know on the soaping area. I have a mini fridge and barely working microwave there already. They were left there by my son when he moved out earlier this year. There is a bathroom up there so I will have a sink near by if needed. Not big enough to wash soaping utensils so I'll carry then downstairs and clean them up after they saponify. The biggest issue with being in the kitchen was that I had nowhere to store any of my supplies. So I had a big laundry basket full of soaping stuff sitting next to the wall in the way. I had most of my oils and additives in a small cabinet but was outgrowing that space too. So this gets things out of the floor and frees up the limited counter space that I have. I'm hoping that it works out.


----------



## AliOop

Prepared ~125 soaps for donation, including:

- two rebatches (from end cuts, planing scraps, and beveling curls)
- 5 soap challenge attempts (three of which were entries)
- leftovers from a custom request where I made extra for myself but wasn't crazy about it.
- bars made from random leftover batter at the end of various batches, that I scraped into cavity molds

The rebatches are really rustic looking (but smell good). Most of the challenge soaps are pretty, but unscented because I don't want to worry about acceleration, ricing, etc., when trying a new design. Regardless, all of them have cured 4-8 weeks, and all of them are nice soap, IISSM. 

Each soap went into a zip-top baggie, and the whole pile went into a Amazon delivery box that I'd saved for resuse. Added a printout of ingredients on top. Hubby will deliver these to the shelter next time he's out running errands.

Now my soap room looks really empty, and I feel ready to try the SMF Oct challenge sometime in the next week. Whee!


----------



## Zing

SPowers said:


> Good luck!  I have a feeling yours will be better than mine!


I'm not so sure about that!  It's been a challenging week soap-wise for me.

@AliOop As a social services administrator, BLESS YOU for donating!  There's a local soaper here who donates the end cuts from loaves and I get excited every time their box arrives.

@tommysgirl that cat soap is too much!!  We have a tortoise shell and now I'm inspired.  What were your colorants?  Sweet orange and chili pepper are the perfect scents to describe our little Celie who is a lovey -- and sometimes a little trouble-maker.  And she's the softest thing you will ever ever touch.  

@Angie Gail I'm not into lavender either but it's Mrs. Zing's favorite so I make a lot.  I recently blended lavender eo with litsea cubeba eo and actually really really like that blend.


----------



## earlene

tommysgirl said:


> Playing around with SM3 and figuring things out there. So far I really like it. I moved my soaping area out of the kitchen and into a designated corner in my crafting spot upstairs. I don't know if I like it though. It was crowded but convenient to be in the kitchen and right next to the sink. I'll give it a while and see how I like it after working there for a bit. Also, this is a soap I made a few days ago. I was looking at my kitty one day and decided I could make a soap that looks like her. So I designed a calico cat soap, lol. First time piping on top like this. I used Sweet Orange and Chilli Pepper FO from WSP and I love it!!.
> View attachment 50544


LOVE the calico kitty soap!


----------



## tommysgirl

Zing said:


> @tommysgirl that cat soap is too much!!  We have a tortoise shell and now I'm inspired.  What were your colorants?  Sweet orange and chili pepper are the perfect scents to describe our little Celie who is a lovey -- and sometimes a little trouble-maker.  And she's the softest thing you will ever ever touch.



Thank you! I also had a torti who was the sister to the calico we lost last year (we adopted the sisters together but our torti passed a few years ago). She was the sweetest ever! I colored it with Activated Charcoal, Turmeric mixed with a tad of Nurture's Mimosa and a bit of TD for the white. For the ears I made a small batch of batter and poured a thin slab with ITP swirl of the 3 colors, white being greater in volume, and cut the them out of it with a clay cutter. For the main soap I used a variation of TreeMarie's drop swirl found in the video below. I had seen in a FB group that some were piping on bars after cutting them by scoring the dry tops and spritzing with alcohol. So I gave that a go, we will see how they adhered after they are all cured out.

@earlene Thank you so much! 

.


----------



## Basil

Today I unmolded @Zany_in_CO Zany’s no slime Castile soap. I made the solution 2 nights ago and froze into cubes. Last night I made the soap.   I loved making it and I loved unmolding about 30 min. ago! Now it’ll just be hard to wait and try! I’m sure it’ll be a little different as I added the salts to goat milk rather than water.. but it’s beautiful and smells great as the essential oil is Lavender- my mothers favorite. Her 90th birthday is the end of December and it’ll be one of her presents! Thanks Zany!


----------



## Zing

Cut my soap!  Super psyched after 24 hours of feeling impending failure!! See reverse secret feather take 2


----------



## msunnerstood

Jersey Girl said:


> I made a couple batches in the last couple days. Just a plain lavender cause everybody loves lavender and an oatmeal milk and honey. I’m also including a pic of a soap I made  a few weeks a ago...I know way off season, lol. But I thought it was cute. Found this desk set of a beach scene at a yard sale many years ago. It was in my attic  and after I made the beach soap and I was photographing it I remembered I had it so I grabbed it and finally put it to use.


Summer scents smell just as good in October. Love your photo compositions.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Jersey Girl said:


> I made a couple batches in the last couple days. Just a plain lavender cause everybody loves lavender and an oatmeal milk and honey. I’m also including a pic of a soap I made  a few weeks a ago...I know way off season, lol. But I thought it was cute. Found this desk set of a beach scene at a yard sale many years ago. It was in my attic  and after I made the beach soap and I was photographing it I remembered I had it so I grabbed it and finally put it to use.


All three soaps are Beautiful' love the special added touch explains what the soap is w/ out saying it' nice touch. ❤



tommysgirl said:


> Playing around with SM3 and figuring things out there. So far I really like it. I moved my soaping area out of the kitchen and into a designated corner in my crafting spot upstairs. I don't know if I like it though. It was crowded but convenient to be in the kitchen and right next to the sink. I'll give it a while and see how I like it after working there for a bit. Also, this is a soap I made a few days ago. I was looking at my kitty one day and decided I could make a soap that looks like her. So I designed a calico cat soap, lol. First time piping on top like this. I used Sweet Orange and Chilli Pepper FO from WSP and I love it!!.
> View attachment 50544


Love It..


----------



## Dawni

Did not make anything soapy.... But I ordered supplies and I'm currently making a detailed form for custom orders. Coz I got my first one! Yey.. First one that's not friend or family that is lol

I discovered a peeve - someone saying they make small batches but one batch is about 395739 bars lol. How much is small anyway? 

I discovered another one - saying CP preserves the nutrients in the oils and the properties of the EOs because there's no heat. Am I just biased towards my HP babies? Haha


----------



## GemstonePony

Dawni said:


> Did not make anything soapy.... But I ordered supplies and I'm currently making a detailed form for custom orders. Coz I got my first one! Yey.. First one that's not friend or family that is lol
> 
> I discovered a peeve - someone saying they make small batches but one batch is about 395739 bars lol. How much is small anyway?
> 
> I discovered another one - saying CP preserves the nutrients in the oils and the properties of the EOs because there's no heat. Am I just biased towards my HP babies? Haha


I do believe the heat is being wrongfully accused, and the real culprit is the lye. And, to my understanding, HP actually has the advantage in being less damaging to a small portion of it's ingredients, since some things can be added in HP after the lye monster has gobbled.
However, to my inexperienced observation, it seems that most of the individuals militantly touting the benefits of the nutrients in their soap don't seem to understand the slightly destructive nature of the alkali salt we love so much.


----------



## Misschief

Dawni said:


> Did not make anything soapy.... But I ordered supplies and I'm currently making a detailed form for custom orders. Coz I got my first one! Yey.. First one that's not friend or family that is lol
> 
> I discovered a peeve - someone saying they make small batches but one batch is about 395739 bars lol. How much is small anyway?
> 
> I discovered another one - saying CP preserves the nutrients in the oils and the properties of the EOs because there's no heat. Am I just biased towards my HP babies? Haha


I hear you on the "small batch"; I use that on my banner and someone questioned me on it. My largest batch is 21 bars. My regular batches yield 10 bars. That's small batch. 

Oh, there's plenty of heat involved in CP soap. I had a picture with a batch in full gell, with a thermometer showing the temperature. It looks like I may have deleted that particular pic. Attached is a pic of that batch (10 bars) in almost full gell. Had I left it covered, I have no doubt it would have volcanoed. If I remember correctly, at this point in the process, it was over 120F. That's just the heat. As @GemstonePony wrote: 


GemstonePony said:


> it seems that most of the individuals militantly touting the benefits of the nutrients in their soap don't seem to understand the slightly destructive nature of the alkali salt we love so much


----------



## Dawni

@GemstonePony I agree regarding the heat - its a lye lol - and what I've learned from this lovely forum, and Ms. Misschief just said it right there, is that there will be lots of heat generated whether its CP or HP because of the saponification process. No lye, no heat, no soap. So ehem, there's many things to love about CP but not having heat isn't one of them if you actually know what you're talking about. 

@Misschief yes, to me that is small batch too. My biggest batch is also just a double batch, so that's 20 bars. I mean yeah, to each her own, but if her 60-100 bars is small then what are ours, tiny? Microscopic? Haha

Pity, she makes very pretty soap. 

Now back to regular programming lol

Oh wait, I'm making triple rice soap again later, yey


----------



## TashaBird

Yesterday I wrapped and labeled 3 batches of soap. My DH has been making the labels, and they’re super cute! Today I will wash the much dreaded mountain of dishes that I didn’t get to yesterday. I still haven’t put away my recent rain soap from their photo shoot. They’re too cute, and I love them, and I wish I could just look at them everyday. But, today they’ll go to hibernate.... or maybe tomorrow. Here they are again. I lub them! (But really, I have to put them away so I can make more soap.)


----------



## Misschief

Dawni said:


> Oh wait, I'm making triple rice soap again later, yey[/QUOTE]
> 
> Gotta say, [USER=28576]@Dawni, I'm loving that triple rice soap (or as my daughter calls it "Thrice Rice"). I've been using it every morning for the past couple of weeks and it's pretty much replaced my salt soap, which I also love. The lather is just so..... silky!


----------



## Dawni

@Misschief, Thrice Rice, I love it!


----------



## AliOop

@Misschief Thrice Rice


----------



## SPowers

Here is the cut of my Ghost Swirl.  It worked somewhat but I really should have watched the video on the feather swirl before attempting mine, which is not very good.  I think I will do a different design next time and perhaps use a coloured clay or something very light.  I'm still reasonably happy with the first effort.


----------



## Dawni

Dawni said:


> Oh wait, I'm making triple rice soap again later, yey


Tadaaa! It'll lighten up considerably over the next few weeks. Zinc oxide for the lighter parts, the rest aren't colored, and unscented, as usual.

Edit: forgot the pic hahaha


----------



## SPowers

Nice!  I tried my hand at it a few weeks ago and I am eagerly awaiting the first use!



Misschief said:


> I hear you on the "small batch"; I use that on my banner and someone questioned me on it. My largest batch is 21 bars. My regular batches yield 10 bars. That's small batch.
> 
> Oh, there's plenty of heat involved in CP soap. I had a picture with a batch in full gell, with a thermometer showing the temperature. It looks like I may have deleted that particular pic. Attached is a pic of that batch (10 bars) in almost full gell. Had I left it covered, I have no doubt it would have volcanoed. If I remember correctly, at this point in the process, it was over 120F. That's just the heat. As @GemstonePony wrote:
> 
> 
> View attachment 50576



I tout small batches as well but I've never made more than 10 bars at a time.  I like chunky bars so usually 8 is my max.

I see also ppl extoling the benefits of special addives, etc in their soaps as well - I doubt trying to refute it would not be taken with any amount of grace though!


----------



## The Park Bench

AliOop said:


> Awww, those soaps look cute! What went wrong?
> 
> FYI, and forgive me if you already know this, but your rebatching will go a lot more quickly if you grate the soaps first, or at least chop them into smaller chunks. My first rebatch took all day to melt down because I didn't know to do that.


Thank you! I did end up chopping them into much smaller pieces. I don't know what went wrong but they were super soft and had liquid leaking out the middle. I suspect I did not get to trace and that I poured at emulsion...... They were my first attempt at a confetti soap! The rebatch came out okay, I obviously will not sell them.


----------



## msunnerstood

Just pouring embeds tonight waiting for my FO's for a special order and my next Christmas Villian soap to get here.


----------



## Zing

TashaBird said:


> Here they are again. I lub them! (But really, I have to put them away so I can make more soap.)


I lub seeing them again too!  Just in awe with all the technique involved!


SPowers said:


> Here is the cut of my Ghost Swirl.  It worked somewhat but I really should have watched the video on the feather swirl before attempting mine, which is not very good.  I think I will do a different design next time and perhaps use a coloured clay or something very light.  I'm still reasonably happy with the first effort.


l like the subtlety!  What's the scent?  This week I was challenged with my reverse feather swirl which was heavily documented everywhere on this forum.    I learned a lot.  A gear tie is better than a coat hanger.  Also my failed soap was at emulsion and the contrast color ribbons were too narrow.  My better soap was at medium trace and wider color ribbons.  Next time I'll do thin trace.  I'll stir and blend to emulsion, then split and add color/scent and then stir to thin trace.


----------



## GemstonePony

I have a 5 week old trial soap that I was playing around with this evening. It's coming into it's own a bit and it's got an interesting combo of creamy lather and big bubbles, so I was considering recreating it with a few minor tweaks. Upon review, I noticed that the recipe was calculated for 2% citric acid, but that I had switched 2% sodium Glutamate at the last minute and forgot to recalculate. Fortunately, the recipe was calculated with a 5% SF, so the switch would have only dropped me to .5% SF. I also added additional avocado oil for my Micas, so with the amount I added for that, my SF was roughly 2%, and with my lye not calculated for purity, it's probably a little higher than that. I was thinking about dropping my SF amount for all my batches to the 2-3% range, but since I'm still experimenting maybe I should wait on that until I'm more experienced... Or more.. something.


----------



## Dawni

Dawni said:


> Tadaaa! It'll lighten up considerably over the next few weeks. Zinc oxide for the lighter parts, the rest aren't colored, and unscented, as usual.
> 
> Edit: forgot the pic hahaha
> View attachment 50585


Was almost too hard to cut barely 8hrs after




Love this soap hehe.. Even if my TD clumped with the dry bits a little. I'll say it's part of the design lol

@GemstonePony I learned very early on upon joining this forum about the impurity of lye and lowering my cleansing factor, and also additional fat from coconut milk or whatever. I don't go beyond 2-3% SF for some time now, except for soleseife and salt bars


----------



## AliOop

A few weeks back, friend had asked for more of a specific soap because it was the only one her husband could use that didn't make his hands crack. I provided her with more of what I thought was the same recipe (just different colors and scent. Tonight she told me that it wasn't working the same as the first bars I had given her.

Double-checked which recipe I'd used, and surprise, surprise. It was my usual lard-CO-castor-GM bar, except that I had subbed in 5% shea (subtracted from lard).

The funny thing is that I'd been using one of these same bars in the shower and thinking that there was something extra nice about it. Had my friend not asked, I would have gone on thinking it was just my imagination. It really does pay to keep good notes!


----------



## Zing

Dawni said:


> View attachment 50598
> 
> Love this soap hehe..


I love it too!  Purr-Tee!


AliOop said:


> A few weeks back, friend had asked for more of a specific soap because it was the only one her husband could use that didn't make his hands crack.


I'll just put a plug in for lotion bars here as a man whose hands and fingers cracked every winter all winter long -- until I discovered the miracle of lotion bars!  So fast and cheap to make and effective.


----------



## GemstonePony

Zing said:


> I love it too!  Purr-Tee!
> 
> I'll just put a plug in for lotion bars here as a man whose hands and fingers cracked every winter all winter long -- until I discovered the miracle of lotion bars!  So fast and cheap to make and effective.


Slight thread hijack- Zing, the few experiences I've had with lotion bars they were gummy or waxy. Is that typical? I've almost got my body butter where I want it, and my lip balm is basically perfect. It would be fun to formulate another product, and I keep hearing about lotion bars, but I'm not sure I want to go for it if sticky/waxy is the goal.
ETA: I'm going to start a new thread in bath and body about this in a few minutes instead.
ETA: no thread needed, going back further in the search results was what I needed.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

GemstonePony said:


> Slight thread hijack- Zing, the few experiences I've had with lotion bars they were gummy or waxy. Is that typical? I've almost got my body butter where I want it, and my lip balm is basically perfect. It would be fun to formulate another product, and I keep hearing about lotion bars, but I'm not sure I want to go for it if sticky/waxy is the goal.


You'll get a lot more replies if you start a new thread.


----------



## GemstonePony

Zany_in_CO said:


> You'll get a lot more replies if you start a new thread.


Funny enough, I was about to edit my post that I would've told myself to do that. I'm gonna gather a few more thoughts first.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

GemstonePony said:


> Funny enough, I was about to edit my post that I would've told myself to do that. I'm gonna gather a few more thoughts first.


You might want to do a Search first. Find the magnifying glass at the top right of this page. Enter "Lotion Bars". Tick "Title". This subject has been discussed many times. I would recommend the older threads... before 2017 when the forum was more active and had more members doing B & B products other than soap.


----------



## GemstonePony

Zany_in_CO said:


> You might want to do a Search first. Find the magnifying glass at the top right of this page. Enter "Lotion Bars". Tick "Title". This subject has been discussed many times. I would recommend the older threads... before 2017 when the forum was more active and had more members doing B & B products other than soap.


I know how to use the search bar, just didn't know to go back further. Thanks for the tip!
ETA: that pretty much answered my question. Lotion bars are just body butter, and I can formulate them to feel however I want. *Scheming intensifies*


----------



## tommysgirl

I cut a batch of Zany's No Slime Castile this morning. I love this recipe, thanks @Zany_in_CO !! I also tried a hanger swirl for the first time. Not exactly a butterfly, but I think it turned out well. I fragranced with Nurture's Cedarwood and Sage.

@AliOop I am still on the fence regarding my new soaping work space. Two important things that I'm not happy with - lighting and the height of my table. It's hard to see when I reach emulsion b/c the lighting is horrible for that, so gotta figure that out. The folding table I'm on right now was made to be used from sitting position, so is a little short (which I don't get to say often cause I'm a short girl)


----------



## AliOop

@tommysgirl thanks for the update! Lighting isn’t good at all in my curing room, either, so I really appreciate the heads up so I can fix that first.

Whatever the challenges in your new space, clearly those haven’t affected your soaping mojo bc those bars look great!


----------



## tommysgirl

AliOop said:


> @tommysgirl thanks for the update! Lighting isn’t good at all in my curing room, either, so I really appreciate the heads up so I can fix that first.
> 
> Whatever the challenges in your new space, clearly those haven’t affected your soaping mojo bc those bars look great!


Thank you! I appreciate that 
I had to use the flashlight on my cellphone to see the oils on top of my batter, lol!


----------



## TashaBird

Whipped up a cute little confetti soap on the fly yesterday. It was fun to start and finish it all in one session!!! The confetti got hard a bit faster than the fresh batter. Cutting them made my wire cutter cry.


----------



## The_Phoenix

(I'm a writer/story teller so hang in there with me, folks) A few days ago my husband and I went on an adventure to purchase a used Ford F150 pickup truck. I want to start kayaking, and he wants to build a shed in the backyard, which means we will be hauling a lot of wood. Neither of us wanted a car payment and used cars where we live are more than we want to spend. He found a place an hour away that collects and sells government vehicles and discarded office furniture. The place we drove to is in the middle of nowhere and was basically a junk yard. While he managed the paperwork, I walked about the vast junkyard of discarded office furniture from various counties. Feeling a little like a mouse in a maze, I happened upon a collection of stuff is near-perfect shape, including a sizable steel cabinet. It's about 4' high, 2'deep, and almost 6' in length, four huge drawers with dividers.

I went back to the office and casually said, "I found a few interesting items." My husband has learned that when I use the word "interesting," it might be interesting to me, but usually suspect to everyone else, including him. For example, I think tarantulas, which inhabit our neighborhood and make an appearance in autumn to mate, are "interesting." Him? Not interesting. But I digress...

So this cabinet is easily 100 pounds. And seeing as it's been in the 90s lately, the thing was HOT to the touch. He took one look at it and said, "You can use it for your soap stuff!" Actually, he used a different word than "stuff." After we finished the paperwork for the truck, we asked if we could take the cabinet. The woman was thrilled to get rid of it and gave it to us for free. We drove the truck over to where the cabinet was, and, with some effort, got it into the truckbed of our newly acquired vehicle.

This story explains two things: why we've been together for 26 years and that my "soapy stuff" for today will be to clean my new soaping cabinet and move my "stuff" from a mishmash of containers into my new piece of soaping furniture.


----------



## Catscankim

So far my soapy thing today...

i received my amazon order of two bottles of castor oil. Which may seem a bit ordinary. But since i already have a full 16oz bottle of castor oil sitting on my counter, and i have no recollection of ordering anything from amazon yesterday, let alone two of them when i didnt need any, I was either drunk or shopping in my sleep lol.

Wonder what else is coming today


----------



## SPowers

Zing said:


> I lub seeing them again too!  Just in awe with all the technique involved!
> 
> l like the subtlety!  What's the scent?  This week I was challenged with my reverse feather swirl which was heavily documented everywhere on this forum.    I learned a lot.  A gear tie is better than a coat hanger.  Also my failed soap was at emulsion and the contrast color ribbons were too narrow.  My better soap was at medium trace and wider color ribbons.  Next time I'll do thin trace.  I'll stir and blend to emulsion, then split and add color/scent and then stir to thin trace.


I used a lemon FO


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

TashaBird said:


> Yesterday I wrapped and labeled 3 batches of soap. My DH has been making the labels, and they’re super cute! Today I will wash the much dreaded mountain of dishes that I didn’t get to yesterday. I still haven’t put away my recent rain soap from their photo shoot. They’re too cute, and I love them, and I wish I could just look at them everyday. But, today they’ll go to hibernate.... or maybe tomorrow. Here they are again. I lub them! (But really, I have to put them away so I can make more soap.)


Beautiful' Oh My Goodness' 



Dawni said:


> Was almost too hard to cut barely 8hrs after
> View attachment 50598
> 
> Love this soap hehe.. Even if my TD clumped with the dry bits a little. I'll say it's part of the design lol
> 
> @GemstonePony I learned very early on upon joining this forum about the impurity of lye and lowering my cleansing factor, and also additional fat from coconut milk or whatever. I don't go beyond 2-3% SF for some time now, except for soleseife and salt bars


Beautiful Soap


----------



## Dawni

Did some costing......

Checked out the competition.. Some of their prices make me wanna cry. How do they get their prices so cheap?? Ehem.. Affordable... And they're selling so much! 

Doing that, I discovered another peeve - calling soap organic, but using micas and fragrance oils. I don't use those and I'm still not calling my stuff organic. 

Yknow what.... I think I'm just PMSing. Lol


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

tommysgirl said:


> I cut a batch of Zany's No Slime Castile this morning. I love this recipe, thanks @Zany_in_CO !! I also tried a hanger swirl for the first time. Not exactly a butterfly, but I think it turned out well. I fragranced with Nurture's Cedarwood and Sage.
> 
> @AliOop I am still on the fence regarding my new soaping work space. Two important things that I'm not happy with - lighting and the height of my table. It's hard to see when I reach emulsion b/c the lighting is horrible for that, so gotta figure that out. The folding table I'm on right now was made to be used from sitting position, so is a little short (which I don't get to say often cause I'm a short girl)


Very Nice' Love your colors.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

tommysgirl said:


> I cut a batch of Zany's No Slime Castile this morning. I love this recipe, thanks @Zany_in_CO !!


You're welcome!!! Lovely soaps you have there.








The_Phoenix said:


> This story explains two things: why we've been together for 26 years and that my "soapy stuff" for today will be to clean my new soaping cabinet and move my "stuff" from a mishmash of containers into my new piece of soaping furniture.


Kids get bedtime stories. I'm grateful for soapy stuff stories and the people who take time to tell them.


----------



## Kateri

I made some brine soap today. Looked like chocolate cake batter going in the molds. I’m curious to see how the scent mellows out. It’s Death by Chocolate, but it smelled like chocolate liqueur in the soap batter. I won’t be mad if it stays like that. Probably going to be my last batch of soap for a while, until it’s all cured and I can see what recipes I like best.


----------



## msunnerstood

Rough day work-wise, good day order wise so I'll be making some stuff this weekend and wrapping soap(my least favorite soapy thing)



Dawni said:


> Did some costing......
> 
> Checked out the competition.. Some of their prices make me wanna cry. How do they get their prices so cheap?? Ehem.. Affordable... And they're selling so much!
> 
> Doing that, I discovered another peeve - calling soap organic, but using micas and fragrance oils. I don't use those and I'm still not calling my stuff organic.
> 
> Yknow what.... I think I'm just PMSing. Lol


I am one of those people that scour for ways to cut costs and preserve quality. I will search for different or little known places to buy containers I print and cut my own labels, get tools from garage sales and packaging from the dollar store. Get oils that are readily available in my area and avoid the big soap supply sites when I can etc. my soap is priced a bit lower for my area but I want people who are on a budget to be able to treat themselves..  I don't sell a ton of soap (too shy for youtube) but I sell enough to make some extra money without being overwhelmed.

I dont call my soap organic though.


----------



## gardengeek

Rough day at work today (last few weeks actually) so I rewarded myself with an order at Nurture Soaps! I ordered another 4.5lb Tall Skinny Loaf mold (premium model... oh yeah baby!) and the following FO's: Earth Meets Sky, Lavender Chamomile, Afternoon Tea, Oatmeal, Milk & Honey, Peace & Love, Rose Geranium, and Orange Patchouli. I'm really interested to see if the Rose Geranium will be a close sub to the EO since it's one of my favorite EO's. Anyone try it?

I reallllly didn't need to spend all that money, but it's Friday and the wine made me do it! Thank God Paypal has an interest free option


----------



## KimW

Took my soap out of the oven early so hubby can make his fabulous Pineapple Upside-Down Cake for my BIRTHDAY (tomorrow).  I have my tea steeping and I'm already drooling!  LOL

Edited to add the pic of the finished cake!  He didn't want to be in the pic because he has hat hair, so I settled for a thumbs up - LOL.  
Love that man, that man of mine!


----------



## Adobehead

I finally got all the parts together to make dishwashing soap, so I did it.  100% coconut, no fragrance or color.  Poured into little bowls and accompanied by the best dish brush ever, Lola Brush.  How long should I cure the dish soap?  They gelled in their little bowls and have a bit of wax paper on top to keep clean.


----------



## KimW

Adobehead said:


> I finally got all the parts together to make dishwashing soap, so I did it.  100% coconut, no fragrance or color.  Poured into little bowls and accompanied by the best dish brush ever, Lola Brush.  How long should I cure the dish soap?  They gelled in their little bowls and have a bit of wax paper on top to keep clean.



Love it and I agree on that brush!  My brush is the same, but a different brand and I'll bet they're the exact same brush.  I allow my dishwashing "blocks" to cure/dry for at least a month.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

gardengeek said:


> Rough day at work today (last few weeks actually) so I rewarded myself with an order at Nurture Soaps! I ordered another 4.5lb Tall Skinny Loaf mold (premium model... oh yeah baby!) and the following FO's: Earth Meets Sky, Lavender Chamomile, Afternoon Tea, Oatmeal, Milk & Honey, Peace & Love, Rose Geranium, and Orange Patchouli. I'm really interested to see if the Rose Geranium will be a close sub to the EO since it's one of my favorite EO's. Anyone try it?
> 
> I reallllly didn't need to spend all that money, but it's Friday and the wine made me do it! Thank God Paypal has an interest free option


Yay good for you' love love shopping for soap supply's. 



KimW said:


> Took my soap out of the oven early so hubby can make his fabulous Pineapple Upside-Down Cake for my BIRTHDAY (tomorrow).  I have my tea steeping and I'm already drooling!  LOL
> 
> Edited to add the pic of the finished cake!  He didn't want to be in the pic because he has hat hair, so I settled for a thumbs up - LOL.
> Love that man, that man of mine!
> View attachment 50624



Looks Yummy' Happy Birthday


----------



## AliOop

@Adobehead it is up to you whether you want to cure your dish-washing soap past the time that saponification is complete (wasn't sure whether you did HP or CP). The main reasons for curing are to make the bar milder on the skin, and to increase longevity due to water evaporation.

If you don't use dishwashing gloves, or if you usually get dish soap on your hands when using sponge, for instance, then letting it cure for a bit might be a good idea, or it will be very harsh on your hands. If you do use gloves, and don't care if the first batch dissolves a bit more quickly while the others are curing, then you really can use it right away. It's really your personal preference.


----------



## GemstonePony

Adobehead said:


> I finally got all the parts together to make dishwashing soap, so I did it.  100% coconut, no fragrance or color.  Poured into little bowls and accompanied by the best dish brush ever, Lola Brush.  How long should I cure the dish soap?  They gelled in their little bowls and have a bit of wax paper on top to keep clean.
> View attachment 50623


I found mine performed significant better after 4 weeks. You can use it sooner, but don't judge it's performance too harshly.


----------



## TashaBird

Catscankim said:


> So far my soapy thing today...
> 
> i received my amazon order of two bottles of castor oil. Which may seem a bit ordinary. But since i already have a full 16oz bottle of castor oil sitting on my counter, and i have no recollection of ordering anything from amazon yesterday, let alone two of them when i didnt need any, I was either drunk or shopping in my sleep lol.
> 
> Wonder what else is coming today


We call it “Amazonesia”.


----------



## earlene

*Catscankim*, did you by any chance sign up for a subscription service with Amazon for the Castor Oil? I don't know if Castor Oil is one of those thing you can subscribe to, but it wouldn't surprise me at all.


----------



## Dawni

Stamped some of the Christmas soaps..




It's too early that's why just some lol


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

My soapy thing I Did Yesterday Was Reading Ya'll Post & Enjoying It Immensely.


----------



## Jersey Girl

gardengeek said:


> Rough day at work today (last few weeks actually) so I rewarded myself with an order at Nurture Soaps! I ordered another 4.5lb Tall Skinny Loaf mold (premium model... oh yeah baby!) and the following FO's: Earth Meets Sky, Lavender Chamomile, Afternoon Tea, Oatmeal, Milk & Honey, Peace & Love, Rose Geranium, and Orange Patchouli. I'm really interested to see if the Rose Geranium will be a close sub to the EO since it's one of my favorite EO's. Anyone try it?
> 
> I reallllly didn't need to spend all that money, but it's Friday and the wine made me do it! Thank God Paypal has an interest free option


Good for you!  I love Nurture molds!  Of the FOs you listed I have used 4
Earth Meets Sky...LOVE it. Do NOT judge it OOB. Smells terrible OOB. Magic in soap. 
Orange Patchouli...Love it!
Afternoon Tea...Love it!
Oatmeal Milk & Honey...A little almondy but I like it. 
Ive never tried Rose Geranium but would love to hear your thoughts once you soap with it!


----------



## msunnerstood

I'm wrapping soap while waiting very impatiently for the mailman to arrive with my FO order. I have a custom chocolate soap cupcake order and I can't make them without the FO. I've made the embeds and have the sprinkles ready. I miss faster shipping times.

The nice surprise is that I had ordered just the chocolate scent from a different supplier after I heard FB got hit by Delta and assumed my order from them would be delayed. Its coming today too and my FO for my next Christmas Villian soap is in that order! Gonna be a very soapy weekend.


----------



## Catscankim

Jersey Girl said:


> Good for you!  I love Nurture molds!  Of the FOs you listed I have used 4
> Earth Meets Sky...LOVE it. Do NOT judge it OOB. Smells terrible OOB. Magic in soap.
> Orange Patchouli...Love it!
> Afternoon Tea...Love it!
> Oatmeal Milk & Honey...A little almondy but I like it.
> Ive never tried Rose Geranium but would love to hear your thoughts once you soap with it!


I LOVE the Afternoon Tea! And i just got Earth Meets Sky. OOB it smells like nag champa, havent soaped with it yet. I might try the challenge soap today, so i might use it for that. I am stumped on colors though lol.


----------



## Jersey Girl

Catscankim said:


> I LOVE the Afternoon Tea! And i just got Earth Meets Sky. OOB it smells like nag champa, havent soaped with it yet. I might try the challenge soap today, so i might use it for that. I am stumped on colors though lol.


I used blues and greens when I soaped with it last. I wouldn’t use it in a challenge soap though. It’s too expensive and special and if you end up not liking the outcome and shredding it you will lose the scent. I’ve learned to be very conservative with scents for challenges. Lol.


----------



## Catscankim

Jersey Girl said:


> I used blues and greens when I soaped with it last. I wouldn’t use it in a challenge soap though. It’s too expensive and special and if you end up not liking the outcome and shredding it you will lose the scent. I’ve learned to be very conservative with scents for challenges. Lol.


I told myself the last challenge to not use any scent in case i screw it up lol. But what if it comes out great lol. Doubtful, but what if LOL.

But i might heed your advice on this one. I used my afternoon tea on my last fail and i just had to order more


----------



## Zany_in_CO

KimW said:


> Took my soap out of the oven early so hubby can make his fabulous Pineapple Upside-Down Cake for my BIRTHDAY (tomorrow).


That's my DH's favorite too! A DH that bakes? Lucky you!


----------



## Jersey Girl

Catscankim said:


> I told myself the last challenge to not use any scent in case i screw it up lol. But what if it comes out great lol. Doubtful, but what if LOL.
> 
> But i might heed your advice on this one. I used my afternoon tea on my last fail and i just had to order more


Yeah...if I think it’s going to be a difficult design that I’ll need multiple attempts to get right, I dont use any fragrance. They are just too expensive to waste on a soap I may shred or rebatch.


----------



## msunnerstood

just poured my cupcake bases. even got some spatter in the box just like I was blending cake mix (this is why gloves and safety glasses are good as well) as soon as they cool, ill be piping and decorating them. The smell in here makes me miss chocolate sooo much.


----------



## Catscankim

msunnerstood said:


> just poured my cupcake bases. even got some spatter in the box just like I was blending cake mix (this is why gloves and safety glasses are good as well) as soon as they cool, ill be piping and decorating them. The smell in here makes me miss chocolate sooo much.
> 
> View attachment 50641


They look eatable . I wear my regular glasses and today i had a soapy mess situation. Got batter on my lenses. I have goggles for work, but they dont fit over my glasses. TG i at least had the glasses on. It woulda been in my eye.

Glad i had my glasses on though. Im getting contacts soon, so i will be able to wear my goggles.


----------



## AliOop

@Catscankim have you tried the face shields that fit over your glasses? They work great for me.
Face shield


----------



## Catscankim

AliOop said:


> @Catscankim have you tried the face shields that fit over your glasses? They work great for me.
> Face shield


I have a face shield at work. I dont have one for soaping. I will look into it.


----------



## AliOop

Catscankim said:


> I have a face shield at work. I dont have one for soaping. I will look into it.


The one in the link I provided is more expensive than the ones we bought, so definitely shop around. They are super comfy to the point that I forget I have them on. And so much better than the shields with the elastic band that jacks up the back of your hair and makes a semi permanent indentation on your forehead.


----------



## norrysoaper

Just poured 26 lbs of my Sun & Sand clone I call Beach Bum.  Finishing up the evening with working on labeling, and packaging.


----------



## Zing

Only thing I did was fondle turn 150 bars of soap.


----------



## AliOop

Zing said:


> Only thing I did was fondle turn 150 bars of soap.


As a social services director, it is a good thing to watch your choice of words.


----------



## Misschief

I've had a fairly productive day. I made a batch of White Wine Whimsy soap this morning. It's made with an inexpensive (and not very tasty) local white wine and scented with Champagne Kisses FO. Then, in preparation for Christmas gift packages, I made a batch of bubble bath (unscented and uncoloured for now... to be scented and coloured when my bottles get here), a batch of Foaming Mud Masque, a small batch of cocoa butter peppermint lip balms (18 tubes), and a batch of cuticle oil (still waiting for the bottles to show up). I also took a break and took myself out for lunch since I haven't really had a true day off in weeks. At least, that's what it feels like. Tomorrow, will be another production day.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

norrysoaper said:


> Just poured 26 lbs of my Sun & Sand clone I call Beach Bum.  Finishing up the evening with working on labeling, and packaging.


Welcome, norrysoaper! Nice work!


----------



## Zing

Misschief said:


> I've had a fairly productive day. I made a batch of White Wine Whimsy soap this morning. It's made with an inexpensive (and not very tasty) local white wine and scented with Champagne Kisses FO. Then, in preparation for Christmas gift packages, I made a batch of bubble bath (unscented and uncoloured for now... to be scented and coloured when my bottles get here), a batch of Foaming Mud Masque, a small batch of cocoa butter peppermint lip balms (18 tubes), and a batch of cuticle oil (still waiting for the bottles to show up). I also took a break and took myself out for lunch since I haven't really had a true day off in weeks. At least, that's what it feels like. Tomorrow, will be another production day.
> 
> View attachment 50647


Is that all you got done today?  Just kidding!  Can't wait to see the cut.  Also what quality does wine add to soap?



AliOop said:


> As a social services director, it is a good thing to watch your choice of words.


This is all good clean fun, because, you know, it's _soap!_


----------



## Misschief

Zing said:


> Is that all you got done today?  Just kidding!  Can't wait to see the cut.  Also what quality does wine add to soap?


The wine is mostly for label appeal. We live in an up and coming wine region (the Okanagan Valley of British Columbia) so, why not? I also make a red wine soap (Merlot Madness) and a dark ale soap (lots of micro breweries around here, too).

Really, I should have done even more but I just realized I've used up all my small containers. *sigh*


----------



## msunnerstood

Wish I had better lighting but at night it's hard to see the glitter. there are white and brown jojoba beads, sparkle plenty, and halo glitter. Once it cures I'll add a cupcake paper.


----------



## Zing

msunnerstood said:


> Wish I had better lighting but at night it's hard to see the glitter. there are white and brown jojoba beads, sparkle plenty, and halo glitter. Once it cures I'll add a cupcake paper.
> View attachment 50649


I'm so hungry!!!!!!


----------



## GemstonePony

Unmolded my face soap, whipped up a small batch of lip balm, tried another body butter recipe, and made my first ever batch of bath bombs. I made a few beginner errors in shaping the bath bombs. I tossed a broken-off piece in a bowl of water to test it, and it fizzed nicely and made the water very moisturizing, so I'm very pleased. 
A Bitter Creek Vanilla stabilizer comparison- both the square block and the hearts have the exact same FO. The block has green mica without VS, and the hearts have pink and gold Mica with VS. The hearts (future face soap) have a slightly tan hue due to Slippery Elm bark and sugar.


----------



## libertyland

can i put a bag of ginger turmeric tea into my water and lye mixture? complete noob here



msunnerstood said:


> Wish I had better lighting but at night it's hard to see the glitter. there are white and brown jojoba beads, sparkle plenty, and halo glitter. Once it cures I'll add a cupcake paper.
> View attachment 50649


is this soap?


----------



## gardengeek

Jersey Girl said:


> Good for you!  I love Nurture molds!  Of the FOs you listed I have used 4
> Earth Meets Sky...LOVE it. Do NOT judge it OOB. Smells terrible OOB. Magic in soap.
> Orange Patchouli...Love it!
> Afternoon Tea...Love it!
> Oatmeal Milk & Honey...A little almondy but I like it.
> Ive never tried Rose Geranium but would love to hear your thoughts once you soap with it!


Glad to hear your thoughts on them @Jersey Girl! I've only tried Earth Meets Sky in a 1lb batch of beer soap. It's only a month old but I've loved it from the start. Fragrance is so hard for me and some of the descriptions, including the reviews, smell nothing like what my brain registers when I smell them.


----------



## Jersey Girl

msunnerstood said:


> just poured my cupcake bases. even got some spatter in the box just like I was blending cake mix (this is why gloves and safety glasses are good as well) as soon as they cool, ill be piping and decorating them. The smell in here makes me miss chocolate sooo much.
> 
> View attachment 50641


I want to take a bite of that!



gardengeek said:


> Glad to hear your thoughts on them @Jersey Girl! I've only tried Earth Meets Sky in a 1lb batch of beer soap. It's only a month old but I've loved it from the start. Fragrance is so hard for me and some of the descriptions, including the reviews, smell nothing like what my brain registers when I smell them.


This is the perfect scent for beer soap. I have a flat beer in the fridge that you have inspired me to use for my first attempt!  Earth Meets Sky is hands down my favorite scent of the 75+ fragrances I’ve tried.



Zing said:


> Only thing I did was fondle turn 1





Zing said:


> Is that all you got done today?  Just kidding!  Can't wait to see the cut.  Also what quality does wine add to soap?


i don’t know...it feels like all my other soap but looks like meat. Lol


----------



## lenarenee

AliOop said:


> Driving home from vacation today and stopped at a roadside store in a very small Central Valley town. Saw a soap display, with 6 oz. bars wrapped in a few layers of tissue paper, listed for $12.99/bar.
> View attachment 50377




Had to look them up after all the fires there and I'm ecstatic to say they've survived!!  Look them up on FB. They're in St. Helena CA


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

msunnerstood said:


> Wish I had better lighting but at night it's hard to see the glitter. there are white and brown jojoba beads, sparkle plenty, and halo glitter. Once it cures I'll add a cupcake paper.
> View attachment 50649


Oh how cute'

Today had my recipe all ready to go & minutes after I poured EO in it froze up' I had two colors' I couldent even do a pot in swirl' omg all I could do is plop it in the mold as fast as I could! press it down. I not sure how its going to turn out' I just hope I don't have a lot of air bubbles & doesn't look awful.


----------



## earlene

I packed soapmaking supplies to bring along so I can make soap on my roadtrip.  I plan to bring enough for 3 batches (for the challenge).


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

norrysoaper said:


> Just poured 26 lbs of my Sun & Sand clone I call Beach Bum.  Finishing up the evening with working on labeling, and packaging.View attachment 50644


Wow your gonna be busy' hope you post pictures



Misschief said:


> I've had a fairly productive day. I made a batch of White Wine Whimsy soap this morning. It's made with an inexpensive (and not very tasty) local white wine and scented with Champagne Kisses FO. Then, in preparation for Christmas gift packages, I made a batch of bubble bath (unscented and uncoloured for now... to be scented and coloured when my bottles get here), a batch of Foaming Mud Masque, a small batch of cocoa butter peppermint lip balms (18 tubes), and a batch of cuticle oil (still waiting for the bottles to show up). I also took a break and took myself out for lunch since I haven't really had a true day off in weeks. At least, that's what it feels like. Tomorrow, will be another production day.
> 
> View attachment 50647


Very pretty' sounds like you'had a long productive day.


----------



## msunnerstood

libertyland said:


> is this soap?


Yes.



Jersey Girl said:


> I want to take a bite of that!


Me too. I cant have chocolate due to migraines but it smelled so good It was hard to remember its soap


----------



## Jersey Girl

msunnerstood said:


> Me too. I cant have chocolate due to migraines but it smelled so good It was hard to remember its soap


Definitely one to put the “warning” label on


----------



## TashaBird

I had a super prepping day yesterday. It was way too hot here, but the garage where my soap making area is, is nice and cool. I’ve learned that cocktails and soap making don’t mix. But clean up and prepping is a different story. The cool garage was the place to be yesterday! 
now I’m ready for a run of soap making!!
Also, I’m considering posting this collage photo to my soaping social media account as a way to explain why I charge more for my kaleidoscope soaps vs my loaf soaps.


----------



## Jersey Girl

TashaBird said:


> I had a super prepping day yesterday. It was way too hot here, but the garage where my soap making area is, is nice and cool. I’ve learned that cocktails and soap making don’t mix. But clean up and prepping is a different story. The cool garage was the place to be yesterday!
> now I’m ready for a run of soap making!!
> Also, I’m considering posting this collage photo to my soaping social media account as a way to explain why I charge more for my kaleidoscope soaps vs my loaf soaps.


I soooooo wish I had a space like this to soap. My home is very small and it’s so hard to juggle all the supplies. I love organization and do my best to make good use of space, but....I want a soap shed!


----------



## norrysoaper

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Wow your gonna be busy' hope you post pictures


----------



## GemstonePony

TashaBird said:


> I had a super prepping day yesterday. It was way too hot here, but the garage where my soap making area is, is nice and cool. I’ve learned that cocktails and soap making don’t mix. But clean up and prepping is a different story. The cool garage was the place to be yesterday!
> now I’m ready for a run of soap making!!
> Also, I’m considering posting this collage photo to my soaping social media account as a way to explain why I charge more for my kaleidoscope soaps vs my loaf soaps.


Do it! Help non-soap people understand how hard we work for the details!


----------



## TashaBird

Jersey Girl said:


> I soooooo wish I had a space like this to soap. My home is very small and it’s so hard to juggle all the supplies. I love organization and do my best to make good use of space, but....I want a soap shed!


My kitchen is super small! But, I repurposed this spot in the garage, and it has a big utility sink. I only rarely used it for occasional crafts before I started soap making. It has made a huge difference!
I can’t wait to replace my masonite countertop though! It’s awful!


----------



## Louise Taylor

I made these salt soaps today. Tipped with an alkanet infusion.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Today had my recipe all ready to go & minutes after I poured EO in it froze up'


TIP: When that happens, leave the SB or Spoon in the batter, set the timer for 5 minutes and walk away. When you come back, the batch is most likely going into gel. Easier to stir and mold up.


----------



## Gladiator

For the first time ever, we're bathing with soap made by ourselves! This is a remarkable milestone! Simply unforgettable.


----------



## Zing

Gladiator said:


> For the first time ever, we're bathing with soap made by ourselves! This is a remarkable milestone! Simply unforgettable.


Good for you!  It's night and day compared to commercial soap.  My skin has never been better.

Kinda soapy -- went thrifting and picked up some dishes for my soap shop.  Still relatively new to town and grateful to find a decent second hand store.


----------



## Gladiator

Zing said:


> Good for you!  It's night and day compared to commercial soap.  My skin has never been better.
> 
> Kinda soapy -- went thrifting and picked up some dishes for my soap shop.  Still relatively new to town and grateful to find a decent second hand store.


Wondering where we've been all along! . Home made soap is the real deal. Now looking at adding some really nice ingredients until we have a soap made in heaven, you know what I mean. That feeling


----------



## Angie Gail

Today I made some soaps for the first time using Tussah Silk. They also have goat's milk and are scented with Cashmere Cream FO from WSP and Honey Blush mica from Nurture Soaps. I'm going to package them in the organza bag with silver scrolls. It's hot process soap so I tested a little scrap out after it was cooled and it's so nice. It really is silky and smooth.


----------



## msunnerstood

Just got done pouring the base for my coach comet soap. I used Christmas Cattle FO and was hesitant using a scent I havent used before  but found I really like the scent. I dont usually enjoy fall and Christmas type scents but this one I do.

Also came to the realization im going to have to cut back the amount of tallow I use. About a year ago i started having bad coughing fits along with watering eyes and runny nose if i went in the kitchen while someone was cooking hamburger. It was so bad Id have to eat in the other room or id spend all of dinner fighting to take a complete breath.

the last two soap batches, I had the same symptoms as soon as I started stick blending. Because I HP, id have to assume its the hot tallow


----------



## norrysoaper

Angie Gail said:


> Today I made some soaps for the first time using Tussah Silk. They also have goat's milk and are scented with Cashmere Cream FO from WSP and Honey Blush mica from Nurture Soaps. I'm going to package them in the organza bag with silver scrolls. It's hot process soap so I tested a little scrap out after it was cooled and it's so nice. It really is silky and smooth.


I use silk in all of my soap.  Great sheen, no skin drag, and great label candy.


----------



## AliOop

Cut my first try for the SMF Oct challenge. Also made applesauce in the crockpot, using apples from our daughter’s apple tree. So weird to use the stick blender to reach applesauce stage and actually be making applesauce, not HP.


----------



## Dawni

Lookie what I gots meeself! 





It was posted in one of those second hand apps (where I previously got my bigger cooker, my molds and some other stuff) and it's still in excellent condition. And the seller lives near my cousin so he picked it up on his way here. 

Now I can make smaller batches and my SB will still sink in, and I can make min. 3 colors simultaneously for one batch of soap that's bigger than my current batch. So happy! 

No other soapy thing other than to make lotion bars for an order.....

Speaking of lotion bars, I stumbled upon this




It's my reseller! She just posted a couple of days ago and sold 12, and all with 5 stars! This is a local app very similar to amazon... I'm so happy!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Dawni said:


> Lookie what I gots meeself!
> It was posted in one of those second hand apps (where I previously got my bigger cooker, my molds and some other stuff) and it's still in excellent condition. And the seller lives near my cousin so he picked it up on his way here.
> Now I can make smaller batches and my SB will still sink in, and I can make min. 3 colors simultaneously for one batch of soap that's bigger than my current batch. So happy!
> 
> Speaking of lotion bars, I stumbled upon this
> It's my reseller! She just posted a couple of days ago and sold 12, and all with 5 stars! This is a local app very similar to amazon... I'm so happy!


Doin' the Happy Soapmaker's Dance for you!


----------



## Pamala L Kennedy-Bjalme

Good and bad day with soaping.  I made a batch of spearmint soap.  This is the second time that I had problems with Spearmint essential oils in soap.  It will rice quickly!  So I had to work hard and fast to get in the mold.  It looks all crackly (due to the ricing).  Anyone know of a good spearmint oil to use that won't cause this problem?  The second soap was a Eucalyptus Mint oil that worked wonderful.  It is the peachy pink soap.  Smells divine.  Oh well, you sometimes have fails and try to learn from your mistakes.


----------



## GemstonePony

Pamala L Kennedy-Bjalme said:


> Good and bad day with soaping.  I made a batch of spearmint soap.  This is the second time that I had problems with Spearmint essential oils in soap.  It will rice quickly!  So I had to work hard and fast to get in the mold.  It looks all crackly (due to the ricing).  Anyone know of a good spearmint oil to use that won't cause this problem?  The second soap was a Eucalyptus Mint oil that worked wonderful.  It is the peachy pink soap.  Smells divine.  Oh well, you sometimes have fails and try to learn from your mistakes.


Welcome, Pamela! Posts tend to get buried pretty quickly in this thread, so you might want to start your own thread on the topic of ricing Spearmint essential oil. Also, please introduce yourself in the *Introduction Forum*, so we can get to know you a bit


----------



## msunnerstood

Dawni said:


> Lookie what I gots meeself!
> View attachment 50685
> 
> It was posted in one of those second hand apps (where I previously got my bigger cooker, my molds and some other stuff) and it's still in excellent condition. And the seller lives near my cousin so he picked it up on his way here.
> 
> Now I can make smaller batches and my SB will still sink in, and I can make min. 3 colors simultaneously for one batch of soap that's bigger than my current batch. So happy!
> 
> No other soapy thing other than to make lotion bars for an order.....
> 
> Speaking of lotion bars, I stumbled upon this
> View attachment 50686
> 
> It's my reseller! She just posted a couple of days ago and sold 12, and all with 5 stars! This is a local app very similar to amazon... I'm so happy!


Yay! I recently found one of these at a garage sale for $10 in perfect condition. You'll love it!

My soapy thing is another fun soap tonight


----------



## Basil

Today I unmolded soaps made from @Zany_in_CO no slime castile soap recipe again. I love it! I'm still not great with being patient waiting for eyes to set, but these will be for the grandkids for Christmas along with some other types and masks. I'll practice on being patient in the meantime with further tries. I also have been working on a  recipe with kokum butter at 10 % as @earlene suggested since I have it) but I'm thinking if my mother does well with the castile, I won't have to be concerned about the coconut. I have started pricing the cost of the bars, and I'm beginning to understand more.


----------



## Zing

Super cute!  Are those brown squirrels or what in that top row?


----------



## Dawni

Dawni said:


> No other soapy thing other than to make lotion bars for an order.....


So this lady just received her lotion bars, at work, and opened them up while some of her office mates were in the room.. She immediately wanted more! For her and the colleagues. Some love em unscented - my beeswax smells like honey and the cocoa butter is unrefined and I personally love that combo, but some are now discussing scents. Yey!

Getting together some Christmas soap bundles.. Trying to source local handicrafts as packaging. I'm excited!


----------



## TashaBird

I soaped up a storm today! I made some elf poops that are looking super cute! I used the “Liquid Tallow” which I was discussing in a thread with that title. It worked ok for the poops, a simple ITPS (in the poop swirl! ) 
But then I tried to make a couple of pull throughs and the difference in the tallow definitely made a difference! Hopefully they aren’t just a blur. Also, I think I’ve cracked the code for turning my Savage Garden from NS from blue green, to green green. I add a bit of yellow and neon green. So, tomorrow will be a couple of hopefully fun reveals. I’ve got a big fat mess to clean up first though!


----------



## msunnerstood

TashaBird said:


> I soaped up a storm today! I made some elf poops that are looking super cute! I used the “Liquid Tallow” which I was discussing in a thread with that title. It worked ok for the poops, a simple ITPS (in the poop swirl! )
> But then I tried to make a couple of pull throughs and the difference in the tallow definitely made a difference! Hopefully they aren’t just a blur. Also, I think I’ve cracked the code for turning my Savage Garden from NS from blue green, to green green. I add a bit of yellow and neon green. So, tomorrow will be a couple of hopefully fun reveals. I’ve got a big fat mess to clean up first though!


YAY for Poops!

I need a shipping station. Just not enough room on one stainless steel table for the boxes, bags, tissue, bubble wrap, samples and soap.  Im really re-thinking printing my own labels after printing 30 labels, cutting them out and then fighting to peel them. My feet are killing me but I got it all done.


----------



## CatahoulaBubble

Whew just finished the last of 4 batches of soap I made today. I should have gotten a start on my holiday soaps earlier, nothing like procrastination. Need to get 12 more batches made by the end of the week.


----------



## Basil

Zing said:


> Super cute!  Are those brown squirrels or what in that top row?


Thanks Zing!! Yes, brown squirrels. Actually used rose clay but they kind  of look like soft brown lol. I’m going to try maybe a little more of the rose to see it makes a difference with the next batch . Some of my grandkids have squirrels in the yard they watch so I thought they might like ! Took another picture so you could see. Not the best lighting.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

TashaBird said:


> I had a super prepping day yesterday. It was way too hot here, but the garage where my soap making area is, is nice and cool. I’ve learned that cocktails and soap making don’t mix. But clean up and prepping is a different story. The cool garage was the place to be yesterday!
> now I’m ready for a run of soap making!!
> Also, I’m considering posting this collage photo to my soaping social media account as a way to explain why I charge more for my kaleidoscope soaps vs my loaf soaps.


Love your workshop' Yep you defiantly look like a soaper 



Dawni said:


> Lookie what I gots meeself!
> View attachment 50685
> 
> It was posted in one of those second hand apps (where I previously got my bigger cooker, my molds and some other stuff) and it's still in excellent condition. And the seller lives near my cousin so he picked it up on his way here.
> 
> Now I can make smaller batches and my SB will still sink in, and I can make min. 3 colors simultaneously for one batch of soap that's bigger than my current batch. So happy!
> 
> No other soapy thing other than to make lotion bars for an order.....
> 
> Speaking of lotion bars, I stumbled upon this
> View attachment 50686
> 
> It's my reseller! She just posted a couple of days ago and sold 12, and all with 5 stars! This is a local app very similar to amazon... I'm so happy!


Thats so awesome' on both. yay


----------



## Angie Gail

Basil said:


> Thanks Zing!! Yes, brown squirrels. Actually used rose clay but they kind  of look like soft brown lol. I’m going to try maybe a little more of the rose to see it makes a difference with the next batch . Some of my grandkids have squirrels in the yard they watch so I thought they might like ! Took another picture so you could see. Not the best lighting.


I have that same owl mold; it's so cute! I sold some of the owl soaps this past weekend at a craft show.


----------



## msunnerstood

And here in the cut of "Reindeer Games"


----------



## CatahoulaBubble

So about 2 hours later I opened the oven where I had put the 4 batches of soap I made last night and I was hit by a wave of heat. I hadn't even heated up the oven before I put them in, I just stuck them in the oven to keep them out of the way while they set up. I grabbed my temp gun and my oven was 170 degrees F just from all of the soap being in there. I never realized that having so much soap in the oven would actually heat it up so much. I guess I got a CPOP after all. lol


----------



## Basil

Angie Gail said:


> I have that same owl mold; it's so cute! I sold some of the owl soaps this past weekend at a craft show.


Nice! I got these at Hobby Lobby on sale. I only got one. I wish I had bought another one. I’m addicted to them now . I don’t sell yet, but I’m making some more today because they’re so fun


----------



## Dawni

Didn't make soap. It's bed weather today (not that I got to stay in bed with this toddler around lol), and my arm hurts.

But I'm testing different packaging for an international custom order (cousin's sister in law based in Dubai) and this tester goes to another cousin here. I changed my lotion bar recipe a bit and I want to see if she can tell.

And since its my cousin and just a tester, I doodled. Brings me back to high school. I used to doodle random tattoos all over my arms in between classes lol


----------



## violets2217

AliOop said:


> Cut my first try for the SMF Oct challenge. Also made applesauce in the crockpot, using apples from our daughter’s apple tree. So weird to use the stick blender to reach applesauce stage and actually be making applesauce, not HP.


Last time I made applesauce in my crockpot I forgot about it and it became more like Apple butter and the kids wouldn’t eat it. I’m gonna make more tomorrow so fingers crossed I remember to set a timer.


----------



## violets2217

Today I had to go to Ace hardware for lye. I’ve never bought it at a store... always ordered online. I got worried because I couldn’t find it, then asked and it was behind the counter & he looked at me funny when I said I needed 4 of them... I promised him I wasn’t making illegal drugs! Then I panicked when she rang em up and said $55. Online it said $3.59... so I got 4 lbs of lye for $15! Score! I also finished up a couple slab molds I built and un-molded my tooth soap <— can’t wait to use it!!! I also got my big ole pizza cutter today to cut my slabs of soap when I’m brave enough to make em!


----------



## TashaBird

Thank goodness the “liquid tallow” is almost gone. It definitely affected my pull through soaps. It was super slow moving! So if you want that quality, essential depot for tallow. 
the column on the right I did at my usual speed. I’m hoping it doesn’t look like mush. 
the column on the left I made myself go to the bathroom and get a drink of water after I’d gotten my batter into my squeeze bottle. It went agains every fiber of my being, but it did work better. We’ll see soon! 
Packaging orders for the PO. @msunnerstood this island is my part time shipping area. The whole place needs some things, but it’s getting there. I feel ya on the tired feet!!!


----------



## peachymoon

@TashaBird I love your soaping and shipping space!!


----------



## TashaBird

Well at least they didn’t turn brown. The super fluid batter caused the asymmetry and some blurring, but they’re still pretty. 
The second ones where I let the batter sit awhile did better. 
oh I can’t wait until my old faithful big bucket of tallow arrives!!!
Elf poops are pretty darn cute too! Again though, this brand of tallow is making everything WAY too soft! So I managed to wrangle these out of the mold, but I threw the other mold in the freezer.


----------



## Sharyn

msunnerstood said:


> And here in the cut of "Reindeer Games"
> 
> View attachment 50711


Wow! Fabulous, very edible looking.



TashaBird said:


> Well at least they didn’t turn brown. The super fluid batter caused the asymmetry and some blurring, but they’re still pretty.
> The second ones where I let the batter sit awhile did better.
> oh I can’t wait until my old faithful big bucket of tallow arrives!!!
> Elf poops are pretty darn cute too! Again though, this brand of tallow is making everything WAY too soft! So I managed to wrangle these out of the mold, but I threw the other mold in the freezer.


Gorgeous!



Basil said:


> Thanks Zing!! Yes, brown squirrels. Actually used rose clay but they kind  of look like soft brown lol. I’m going to try maybe a little more of the rose to see it makes a difference with the next batch . Some of my grandkids have squirrels in the yard they watch so I thought they might like ! Took another picture so you could see. Not the best lighting.


So cute and gorgeous.



Dawni said:


> Lookie what I gots meeself!
> View attachment 50685
> 
> It was posted in one of those second hand apps (where I previously got my bigger cooker, my molds and some other stuff) and it's still in excellent condition. And the seller lives near my cousin so he picked it up on his way here.
> 
> Now I can make smaller batches and my SB will still sink in, and I can make min. 3 colors simultaneously for one batch of soap that's bigger than my current batch. So happy!
> 
> No other soapy thing other than to make lotion bars for an order.....
> 
> Speaking of lotion bars, I stumbled upon this
> View attachment 50686
> 
> It's my reseller! She just posted a couple of days ago and sold 12, and all with 5 stars! This is a local app very similar to amazon... I'm so happy!


Congratulations!! Beautiful!



Louise Taylor said:


> I made these salt soaps today. Tipped with an alkanet infusion.


Gorgeous, so sophisticated looking.... I love that mould

I am still in creative mode! I wish I would just concentrate on bettering my soap making LOL! I have just made these and have a couple of more ideas for this shape. Don'tcha luv soaping! They are Christmas Puddings, and Peppermint Crisp & Belgium Chocolate Puddings.


----------



## lenarenee

Gladiator said:


> For the first time ever, we're bathing with soap made by ourselves! This is a remarkable milestone! Simply unforgettable.



Congratulations!  Got pictures?



TashaBird said:


> Thank goodness the “liquid tallow” is almost gone. It definitely affected my pull through soaps. It was super slow moving! So if you want that quality, essential depot for tallow.
> the column on the right I did at my usual speed. I’m hoping it doesn’t look like mush.
> the column on the left I made myself go to the bathroom and get a drink of water after I’d gotten my batter into my squeeze bottle. It went agains every fiber of my being, but it did work better. We’ll see soon!
> Packaging orders for the PO. @msunnerstood this island is my part time shipping area. The whole place needs some things, but it’s getting there. I feel ya on the tired feet!!!



How difficult is the pull through technique?


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Dawni said:


> Didn't make soap. It's bed weather today (not that I got to stay in bed with this toddler around lol), and my arm hurts.
> 
> But I'm testing different packaging for an international custom order (cousin's sister in law based in Dubai) and this tester goes to another cousin here. I changed my lotion bar recipe a bit and I want to see if she can tell.
> 
> And since its my cousin and just a tester, I doodled. Brings me back to high school. I used to doodle random tattoos all over my arms in between classes lol
> View attachment 50717


that looks awesome


----------



## Misschief

lenarenee said:


> Congratulations!  Got pictures?


You want pictures of them bathing??


----------



## CatahoulaBubble

Cut the Hocus Pocus Soapus I made last night.


----------



## TashaBird

lenarenee said:


> How difficult is the pull through technique?


It’s quite a bit of set up, but I just followed the directions that came with my tools, and from the videos I watched on YouTube. I’ve had pretty good luck so far. A few weird ones where I did some experiments. I find a good assembly line very soothing. So, this technique has been great for me in these stressful times. But, it’s not that hard.


----------



## AliOop

lenarenee said:


> Congratulations!  Got pictures?


You do mean pictures of the SOAP (not the BATHING) right??


----------



## TashaBird

I need to be more aggressive with my In the Poop Swirl. I poured each color into the poops and then swirled with a skewer. I was worried I’d over do it, but it barely swirled.


----------



## sarahmarah

It's not exactly soapy but I made my first ever whipped body butter to test out.
I let my little girls choose the fragrance and they chose 'Pumpkin Chai' and its a good thing too because it covered up some of the nutty smell from the unrefined shea. Eh the smell is...not too terrible lol.


----------



## msunnerstood

TashaBird said:


> I need to be more aggressive with my In the Poop Swirl. I poured each color into the poops and then swirled with a skewer. I was worried I’d over so it, but it barely swirled.


In the Poop Swirl!  I almost choked on the candy I was eating.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

I worked on Labels today' cleaned my soap work station.  Thinking of my next soap i'm going to make.


----------



## Sharyn

CatahoulaBubble said:


> Cut the Hocus Pocus Soapus I made last night.


Wow! They are beautiful!


----------



## TashaBird

msunnerstood said:


> In the Poop Swirl!  I almost choked on the candy I was eating.


It’s just hilarious! And, it’s LITERAL! 
I can’t say it enough.


----------



## Sas

I have been doing a lot of reading as im a newbie and still confuse about lye concentration and water %


----------



## lenarenee

AliOop said:


> You do mean pictures of the SOAP (not the BATHING) right??




Well this is a SOAP forum right? I congratulated him on his first soap - not his first bath!   (But that's an active imagination you have!)



Misschief said:


> You want pictures of them bathing??



It's been a slow day - and hey - there's towels in Africa too.  

Seriously you jaded people; let's focus on our priorities - SOAP!


----------



## AliOop

Poured my second try at the SMF challenge. Totally different than the first one, which was quiet, calm, and almost zen-like. This time I did almost every stupid thing one can do while soaping, except I was wearing PPE, *THANKFULLY *or else I'd be burned and blind. 

Let's skip the details and summarize by saying there were lye-coated utensils and dishes in various spots around the kitchen, along with a husband trying to be helpful and not realizing that he shouldn't touch stuff. And in the frenzy of it all, I think I missed the wall when pouring a few of the colors, so it's probably going to be a drop swirl, not a shimmy. Oh well. Tomorrow is another day, Scarlett.

ETA: @lenarenee thanks for the giggles. Some of us are immature like that. Ok, I'M immature like that. Basically, if a sixth grader would laugh, I'm going to be giggling, too.


----------



## lenarenee

AliOop said:


> Poured my second try at the SMF challenge. Totally different than the first one, which was quiet, calm, and almost zen-like. This time I did almost every stupid thing one can do while soaping, except I was wearing PPE, *THANKFULLY *or else I'd be burned and blind.
> 
> Let's skip the details and summarize by saying there were lye-coated utensils and dishes in various spots around the kitchen, along with a husband trying to be helpful and not realizing that he shouldn't touch stuff. And in the frenzy of it all, I think I missed the wall when pouring a few of the colors, so it's probably going to be a drop swirl, not a shimmy. Oh well. Tomorrow is another day, Scarlett.
> 
> ETA: @lenarenee thanks for the giggles. Some of us are immature like that. Ok, I'M immature like that. Basically, if a sixth grader would laugh, I'm going to be giggling, too.



I didn't even mean it to be funny and had to go back and double check what the heck I posted!  You and misschief had ME giggling!
But the poor op - he's in African and I hope there's not a culturally misunderstanding!


----------



## AliOop

lenarenee said:


> I didn't even mean it to be funny and had to go back and double check what the heck I posted!  You and misschief had ME giggling!
> But the poor op - he's in African and I hope there's not a culturally misunderstanding!


Very good point. We promise to behave better now. Right @Misschief?


----------



## SoapSisters

Sas said:


> I have been doing a lot of reading as im a newbie and still confuse about lye concentration and water %


The following article really helped me understand lye concentration (water to lye ratio) when I first started making soap. The expression "water discount" is confusing because it's inexact, but her visuals and chart were very helpful. 









						How to Better Understand Water Discounts When You Make Soap • Modern Soapmaking
					

If you aren't sure how your lye solution in soapmaking works, this article will explain it all: from lye solution strengths, to controlling trace, and making water replacements.




					www.modernsoapmaking.com
				




Scroll down to: 
*The Most Common Lye Solution Strengths in Soapmaking*

Hope it helps!


----------



## Sas

SoapSisters said:


> The following article really helped me understand lye concentration (water to lye ratio) when I first started making soap. The expression "water discount" is confusing because it's inexact, but her visuals and chart were very helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to Better Understand Water Discounts When You Make Soap • Modern Soapmaking
> 
> 
> If you aren't sure how your lye solution in soapmaking works, this article will explain it all: from lye solution strengths, to controlling trace, and making water replacements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.modernsoapmaking.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scroll down to:
> *The Most Common Lye Solution Strengths in Soapmaking*
> 
> Hope it helps!


@SoapSisters Thank you so much, I will definitely read this article


----------



## Zing

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> I worked on Labels today' cleaned my soap work station.


Um, yeah, this is _totally _what my soap shop looks like too!  Sorry for the sarcasm, it's how I deal with envy....


lenarenee said:


> You and misschief had ME giggling!


I have learned that you have to word yourself very, very carefully around @Misschief.


----------



## Jersey Girl

AliOop said:


> Poured my second try at the SMF challenge. Totally different than the first one, which was quiet, calm, and almost zen-like. This time I did almost every stupid thing one can do while soaping, except I was wearing PPE, *THANKFULLY *or else I'd be burned and blind.
> 
> Let's skip the details and summarize by saying there were lye-coated utensils and dishes in various spots around the kitchen, along with a husband trying to be helpful and not realizing that he shouldn't touch stuff. And in the frenzy of it all, I think I missed the wall when pouring a few of the colors, so it's probably going to be a drop swirl, not a shimmy. Oh well. Tomorrow is another day, Scarlett.
> 
> ETA: @lenarenee thanks for the giggles. Some of us are immature like that. Ok, I'M immature like that. Basically, if a sixth grader would laugh, I'm going to be giggling, too.


Lol...speaking of husbands in the soaping area...let me tell you about my first attempt.  I decided to use squeeze bottles to have more control over the wall pour, although I’ve since learned that that didn’t get me the best results. I took a ton of time prepping everything, weighing out in little cups, 7 different colors, then Transferring  them to the bottles....all was going well until my husband comes in and decides to start Videotaping me.  Not only does he start videotaping, but he decides to start commentating while putting on a silly British accent mimicking a professional golf commentator. He was saying the most ridiculous things and I was laughing so hard that tears were streaming down my face and my nose was running and I totally lost focus. Then, just as I was finished, the cardboard divider that I put in the center of my TS mold gave way and all the batter rushed underneath. To top it off, I was in my pjs with my hair thrown on top of my head in a whale spout.  I tried to post the video so you could all get a good laugh (my horrendous appearance  and all...that’s how much I love you all) but I cant seem to post it.   Anyway...it was pretty funny. Maybe I’ll try again to get it on here at some point to give you all a good laugh. 
PS...I’m really happy that you are not burned and remain sighted. Got to love the PPE.


----------



## Misschief

AliOop said:


> Very good point. We promise to behave better now. Right @Misschief?


I don't have this nickname for nothing, @AliOop but... I'll try. That's all I can promise.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Jersey Girl said:


> Lol...speaking of husbands in the soaping area...let me tell you about my first attempt.  I decided to use squeeze bottles to have more control over the wall pour, although I’ve since learned that that didn’t get me the best results. I took a ton of time prepping everything, weighing out in little cups, 7 different colors, then Transferring  them to the bottles....all was going well until my husband comes in and decides to start Videotaping me.  Not only does he start videotaping, but he decides to start commentating while putting on a silly British accent mimicking a professional golf commentator. He was saying the most ridiculous things and I was laughing so hard that tears were streaming down my face and my nose was running and I totally lost focus. Then, just as I was finished, the cardboard divider that I put in the center of my TS mold gave way and all the batter rushed underneath. To top it off, I was in my pjs with my hair thrown on top of my head in a whale spout.  I tried to post the video so you could all get a good laugh (my horrendous appearance  and all...that’s how much I love you all) but I cant seem to post it.   Anyway...it was pretty funny. Maybe I’ll try again to get it on here at some point to give you all a good laugh.
> PS...I’m really happy that you are not burned and remain sighted. Got to love the PPE.


Oh I would of loved to see that Video' sounds like it was funny.


----------



## Jersey Girl

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Oh I would of loved to see that Video' sounds like it was funny.


It really is hysterical. Maybe someone on the forum will be able to advise me how to get it posted.


----------



## Guspuppy

I made soap this morning with lye water (added salt and sugar and sodium citrate) that had been sitting about 20 hours in my 58F basement.  It was crusty and thick opaque goop but I used it! The soap set up quickly so there went my planned swirl. But my main issue is.... I NEED MORE MOLDS! My single 1-lb tester just isn't cutting it when I have SO MANY test soaps to make!


----------



## TashaBird

Jersey Girl said:


> Lol...speaking of husbands in the soaping area...let me tell you about my first attempt.  I decided to use squeeze bottles to have more control over the wall pour, although I’ve since learned that that didn’t get me the best results. I took a ton of time prepping everything, weighing out in little cups, 7 different colors, then Transferring  them to the bottles....all was going well until my husband comes in and decides to start Videotaping me.  Not only does he start videotaping, but he decides to start commentating while putting on a silly British accent mimicking a professional golf commentator. He was saying the most ridiculous things and I was laughing so hard that tears were streaming down my face and my nose was running and I totally lost focus. Then, just as I was finished, the cardboard divider that I put in the center of my TS mold gave way and all the batter rushed underneath. To top it off, I was in my pjs with my hair thrown on top of my head in a whale spout.  I tried to post the video so you could all get a good laugh (my horrendous appearance  and all...that’s how much I love you all) but I cant seem to post it.   Anyway...it was pretty funny. Maybe I’ll try again to get it on here at some point to give you all a good laugh.
> PS...I’m really happy that you are not burned and remain sighted. Got to love the PPE.


I really need to see that video! I wish we could post clips on here. That’s so funny! My hubs comes down occasionally and takes a photo for me. It’s bound to make me mess up! But, I have to shoo him away pretty quick.

I’ve got two more batches prepped for some magickal poops and I can’t decide between Fairy, Unicorn, of Elf. I’ve got one batch of each so far.


----------



## AliOop

Jersey Girl said:


> Lol...speaking of husbands in the soaping area...let me tell you about my first attempt.  I decided to use squeeze bottles to have more control over the wall pour, although I’ve since learned that that didn’t get me the best results. I took a ton of time prepping everything, weighing out in little cups, 7 different colors, then Transferring  them to the bottles....all was going well until my husband comes in and decides to start Videotaping me.  Not only does he start videotaping, but he decides to start commentating while putting on a silly British accent mimicking a professional golf commentator. He was saying the most ridiculous things and I was laughing so hard that tears were streaming down my face and my nose was running and I totally lost focus. Then, just as I was finished, the cardboard divider that I put in the center of my TS mold gave way and all the batter rushed underneath. To top it off, I was in my pjs with my hair thrown on top of my head in a whale spout.  I tried to post the video so you could all get a good laugh (my horrendous appearance  and all...that’s how much I love you all) but I cant seem to post it.   Anyway...it was pretty funny. Maybe I’ll try again to get it on here at some point to give you all a good laugh.
> PS...I’m really happy that you are not burned and remain sighted. Got to love the PPE.


Please, I need this video in my life! 

Unmolded Try #2... aaaand it was shreddy-confetti time. I accidentally used 394g of lye solution instead of 349g. The extra water caused the soap to overheat, crack, and develop a thick coat of ash. The extra lye made it quite crumbly. 

Plus, so much soap batter got between the mold liner and the wood that I had to use a thin knife to separate the liner from the mold. In the process, I cut a small nick in my precious thick almost new Nurture liner.


----------



## Jersey Girl

AliOop said:


> Unmolded Try #2... aaaand it was shreddy-confetti time. I accidentally used 394g of lye solution instead of 349g. The extra water caused the soap to overheat, crack, and develop a thick coat of ash. The extra lye made it quite crumbly.
> 
> Plus, so much soap batter got between the mold liner and the wood that I had to use a thin knife to separate the liner from the mold. In the process, I cut a small nick in my precious thick almost new Nurture liner.
> View attachment 50756


Noooooooooooo!  Not your Nurture mold!  Im crying with you!   I used mine for the first time for this challenge also. I did not get the liner originally but Just ordered it a couple days ago. My mold got so stained with oil attempting this challenge with wax paper lining it.  It looks awful so I can relate. Those molds are my babies. Lol


----------



## AliOop

Jersey Girl said:


> Noooooooooooo!  Not your Nurture mold!  Im crying with you!


@Jersey Girl thank you! The sympathy helps ease the sting.  ETA: that's a great idea about the paper lining for situations involving wall pours. I'm going to copy you!

I should clarify that the nick is on the top edge and won't affect much... but to me, it's worse than a dent in a new car.

Soap-mates, please assure me that this is normal and that I don't need to schedule a mental health evaluation for taking this a wee bit too seriously.


----------



## Jersey Girl

Ok...time for some soapy humor.  Here’s the video my husband randomly started taking while I was attempting my first Tall Skinny Shimmy for the challenge. I can’t believe I’m posting this as I’m looking pretty rough with my pjs, dollar store readers and hair thrown up last minute, but I thought you would get a kick out of it. Be sure to unmute because the commentary and my uncontrollable cackling is what makes it. 





						iCloud
					

Sign in to iCloud to access your photos, videos, documents, notes, contacts, and more. Use your Apple ID or create a new account to start using Apple services.




					share.icloud.com
				






AliOop said:


> @Jersey Girl thank you! The sympathy helps ease the sting.
> 
> I should clarify that the nick is on the top edge and won't affect much... but to me, it's worse than a dent in a new car.
> 
> Soap-mates, please assure me that this is normal and that I don't need to schedule a mental health evaluation for taking this a wee bit too seriously.


Totally normal


----------



## AliOop

Jersey Girl said:


> Totally normal


I knew I could count on you! 



Jersey Girl said:


> Ok...time for some soapy humor.  Here’s the video my husband randomly started taking while I was attempting my first Tall Skinny Shimmy for the challenge. I can’t believe I’m posting this as I’m looking pretty rough with my pjs, dollar store readers and hair thrown up last minute, but I thought you would get a kick out of it. Be sure to unmute because the commentary and my uncontrollable cackling is what makes it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iCloud
> 
> 
> Sign in to iCloud to access your photos, videos, documents, notes, contacts, and more. Use your Apple ID or create a new account to start using Apple services.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> share.icloud.com


Totally worth the watch - thank you!!!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

AliOop said:


> Soap-mates, please assure me that this is normal and that I don't need to schedule a mental health evaluation for taking this a wee bit too seriously.


Are you kidding me?! The ONLY remedy for this pitiful affliction, is MAKE MORE SOAP! It's cheaper than therapy.


----------



## Kari Howie

AliOop said:


> @Jersey Girl thank you! The sympathy helps ease the sting.  ETA: that's a great idea about the paper lining for situations involving wall pours. I'm going to copy you!
> 
> I should clarify that the nick is on the top edge and won't affect much... but to me, it's worse than a dent in a new car.
> 
> Soap-mates, please assure me that this is normal and that I don't need to schedule a mental health evaluation for taking this a wee bit too seriously.
> [/QUOTE


----------



## amd

I have not done much actual soapy things of late, I did make a soap on Saturday, but have mostly spent my time editing the gazillion and one soap videos I've done in the last year and trying to get them published to YT. So far I'm scheduled out at one video a week into December. I'm hoping to have all the videos and edited and uploaded/scheduled by the end of this coming weekend. Once I forced myself to do the editing, made notes so I would remember HOW to do the editing, and then just do it, it's not the monster task I once thought it was. I think it also helped that I adjusted my video expectations to what I can easily manage in the video editor, and the type of content that I watch. So unlike my past videos, you don't have to put up with my yammering, they're in speedup mode, and edited to show the good stuff. Most of the videos are about 3-4 minutes long, which is about all the time [ahem, attention span] that I have to watch a video. I'm quite pleased with how things are turning out.

So once I'm done catching up on the video queue, I'll get back to work making soap. I have Friday off work, but I also have 21 jars of sugar scrub to make for a custom order, and I want to play with wax melts.


----------



## GemstonePony

amd said:


> I have not done much actual soapy things of late, I did make a soap on Saturday, but have mostly spent my time editing the gazillion and one soap videos I've done in the last year and trying to get them published to YT. So far I'm scheduled out at one video a week into December. I'm hoping to have all the videos and edited and uploaded/scheduled by the end of this coming weekend. Once I forced myself to do the editing, made notes so I would remember HOW to do the editing, and then just do it, it's not the monster task I once thought it was. I think it also helped that I adjusted my video expectations to what I can easily manage in the video editor, and the type of content that I watch. So unlike my past videos, you don't have to put up with my yammering, they're in speedup mode, and edited to show the good stuff. Most of the videos are about 3-4 minutes long, which is about all the time [ahem, attention span] that I have to watch a video. I'm quite pleased with how things are turning out.
> 
> So once I'm done catching up on the video queue, I'll get back to work making soap. I have Friday off work, but I also have 21 jars of sugar scrub to make for a custom order, and I want to play with wax melts.


Ooh! What's your YT handle?


----------



## Kari Howie

I realized yesterday I couldn’t start right in making soap. I decided to commandeer one of the kitchen closets and use it for all my equipment, mold, oils, etc. I got everything non-soap related out and put up in the pantry and now I’m taking a break before I start washing the shelves.  After being an invalid in a wheelchair for over a year Im pretty out of shape.  Arrgghh!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Jersey Girl said:


> Ok...time for some soapy humor.  Here’s the video my husband randomly started taking while I was attempting my first Tall Skinny Shimmy for the challenge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iCloud
> 
> 
> Sign in to iCloud to access your photos, videos, documents, notes, contacts, and more. Use your Apple ID or create a new account to start using Apple services.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> share.icloud.com


Oh my goodness! I laughed so hard, so many times, that tears started rolling down my face! I'm in love with your DH! He has the "perfect" British commentary type voice and pacing heard on the golf channel. He could go pro. At the very least, he deserves an Emmy!


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## amd

GemstonePony said:


> What's your YT handle?


Hopefully it's ok to share... ugh. I'm struggling with the linkup process through the firewall here at work. Try searching for A Misty Dimness Soap. I appreciate your interest - and just so you know, my new videos are more for people who just want to watch soap being made and not so much learning about soapmaking, but I do include the "details" (suppliers of FO/color, lye concentration, additives, etc) in the video description, so if you're looking for that not all of it will be in the video. I think in the future I may add just a 1 minute intro to each video to cover this stuff... or not. I'm slowly learning that "good enough" is better than NOT DONE at all.


----------



## Jersey Girl

Zany_in_CO said:


> Oh my goodness! I laughed so hard, so many times, that tears started rolling down my face! I'm in love with your DH! He has the "perfect" British commentary type voice and pacing heard on the golf channel. He could go pro. At the very least, he deserves an Emmy!
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


. I was hoping everyone would get a good hard laugh out of it. I sure did!  He’s pretty funny...he loves his golf watches enough of that and Tour de France that he should be good!  Lol
ETA...I told him we should start a YouTube channel...””The Soaping Comics”


----------



## GemstonePony

amd said:


> Hopefully it's ok to share... ugh. I'm struggling with the linkup process through the firewall here at work. Try searching for A Misty Dimness Soap. I appreciate your interest - and just so you know, my new videos are more for people who just want to watch soap being made and not so much learning about soapmaking, but I do include the "details" (suppliers of FO/color, lye concentration, additives, etc) in the video description, so if you're looking for that not all of it will be in the video. I think in the future I may add just a 1 minute intro to each video to cover this stuff... or not. I'm slowly learning that "good enough" is better than NOT DONE at all.


Excellent! If you want, you could film a "how to make soap safely" tutorial, link it in your descriptions, and mention it briefly at the start of every video, and focus elsewhere forever after. Or you could just say you assume your viewer knows how soap is made. Not every soap video has to be a tutorial for how to make soap.


----------



## Jersey Girl

amd said:


> Hopefully it's ok to share... ugh. I'm struggling with the linkup process through the firewall here at work. Try searching for A Misty Dimness Soap. I appreciate your interest - and just so you know, my new videos are more for people who just want to watch soap being made and not so much learning about soapmaking, but I do include the "details" (suppliers of FO/color, lye concentration, additives, etc) in the video description, so if you're looking for that not all of it will be in the video. I think in the future I may add just a 1 minute intro to each video to cover this stuff... or not. I'm slowly learning that "good enough" is better than NOT DONE at all.


I was able to find your channel and watch your video!  Very nice!


----------



## amd

GemstonePony said:


> you could film a "how to make soap safely" tutorial


I have one of those in the editing queue - it was a request from some people who have taken classes from me to refresh their memories when they venture on their own. You see how far I got on that... sigh.



GemstonePony said:


> Not every soap video has to be a tutorial for how to make soap.


YES! And once I realized that the people I want to interact with on YT are not a) customers and b) how-to-ers... I want to interact with soapmakers, that completely changed my mindset on how film and edit videos. 



Jersey Girl said:


> Very nice!


Thankyou! I am a bit chuffed at myself though for the Ocean soap as I had intended the main part to be blue and the accent colors to be white and aqua, but I had just realized I didn't line my mold, so in my rush to get colors mixed in and get the mold lined, I messed up the order. It still turned out cool... I'm just my biggest critic.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

I worked on Labels today' had to change out all my labels' I was wanting something quick & fast' I got tired of the double cigar band & the job involved so I decided to use a little tag & stick pin it to the soap'. I can hear your sighs now' lol , I know wrong' wrong' wrong'!!  I should of listened to my intuition' knowing that wasn't wise but it did look good, however the stick pins started to tarnish' ugh not good' not to mention its not safe either' being some people wouldn't know to remove the stick pin before use' hard to believe but could happen' then theirs the risk of children' & getting stuck!, It wasn't a good choice on so many levels.  Changed them all out.  yay. 🏷


----------



## msunnerstood

Jersey Girl said:


> Ok...time for some soapy humor.  Here’s the video my husband randomly started taking while I was attempting my first Tall Skinny Shimmy for the challenge. I can’t believe I’m posting this as I’m looking pretty rough with my pjs, dollar store readers and hair thrown up last minute, but I thought you would get a kick out of it. Be sure to unmute because the commentary and my uncontrollable cackling is what makes it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iCloud
> 
> 
> Sign in to iCloud to access your photos, videos, documents, notes, contacts, and more. Use your Apple ID or create a new account to start using Apple services.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> share.icloud.com


Is that your husband reading the rules to you? He's a stitch!



amd said:


> I have not done much actual soapy things of late, I did make a soap on Saturday, but have mostly spent my time editing the gazillion and one soap videos I've done in the last year and trying to get them published to YT. So far I'm scheduled out at one video a week into December. I'm hoping to have all the videos and edited and uploaded/scheduled by the end of this coming weekend. Once I forced myself to do the editing, made notes so I would remember HOW to do the editing, and then just do it, it's not the monster task I once thought it was. I think it also helped that I adjusted my video expectations to what I can easily manage in the video editor, and the type of content that I watch. So unlike my past videos, you don't have to put up with my yammering, they're in speedup mode, and edited to show the good stuff. Most of the videos are about 3-4 minutes long, which is about all the time [ahem, attention span] that I have to watch a video. I'm quite pleased with how things are turning out.
> 
> So once I'm done catching up on the video queue, I'll get back to work making soap. I have Friday off work, but I also have 21 jars of sugar scrub to make for a custom order, and I want to play with wax melts.


I havent had wax melts on my site for a while and its actually what I started out with but since the weather got cooler ive been getting requests for them again so im jumping back in.

I want to do the breakaways a bit different so I bought a mold instead of the 6 cube clamshells. We will see how it goes. Ive actually made wax tart peanut butter cookies that looked so real my kids were ticked. I doubt ill get that fancy this year though.


----------



## Guspuppy

Jersey Girl said:


> Ok...time for some soapy humor.  Here’s the video my husband randomly started taking while I was attempting my first Tall Skinny Shimmy for the challenge. I can’t believe I’m posting this as I’m looking pretty rough with my pjs, dollar store readers and hair thrown up last minute, but I thought you would get a kick out of it. Be sure to unmute because the commentary and my uncontrollable cackling is what makes it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iCloud
> 
> 
> Sign in to iCloud to access your photos, videos, documents, notes, contacts, and more. Use your Apple ID or create a new account to start using Apple services.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> share.icloud.com



Im not sure how to access this?? When I click on it it tries to open shared files then declines the action and I end up in my own photos. Help? I want to see!!


----------



## Jersey Girl

Guspuppy said:


> Im not sure how to access this?? When I click on it it tries to open shared files then declines the action and I end up in my own photos. Help? I want to see!!


Bummer...I had to share it via iCloud link. Is that maybe only for Apple devices?  I’m not tech savvy. It took me forever to figure out how to share. Maybe someone who knows can chime in?



msunnerstood said:


> Is that your husband reading the rules to you? He's a stitch!


Yes...that’s him. Lol


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

@ Jersey Girl' Ohhhh thats funny' Id laughed all the way through it' so funny. Thx for sharing. I hope you post a pict of the cut.  

@ Gunspuppy 
I downloaded to my I pad photos then open and watched.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Guspuppy said:


> Im not sure how to access this?? When I click on it it tries to open shared files then declines the action and I end up in my own photos. Help? I want to see!!


Do you see a "Download" option? That's what I used.


----------



## Laura Vohs

I have a few soaps coming up on my list that include embeds, so that's what i made today..... Snowflakes and leaves and glass slippers - Oh my!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

@Jersey Girl. You both are adorable to each other' so cute.


----------



## The Park Bench

I put my Winter Bliss soaps that I made Sunday into their harvest basket today to cure for 6 weeks.  Still need to wash the dishes from that pour


----------



## TashaBird

Jersey Girl said:


> Ok...time for some soapy humor.  Here’s the video my husband randomly started taking while I was attempting my first Tall Skinny Shimmy for the challenge. I can’t believe I’m posting this as I’m looking pretty rough with my pjs, dollar store readers and hair thrown up last minute, but I thought you would get a kick out of it. Be sure to unmute because the commentary and my uncontrollable cackling is what makes it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iCloud
> 
> 
> Sign in to iCloud to access your photos, videos, documents, notes, contacts, and more. Use your Apple ID or create a new account to start using Apple services.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> share.icloud.com


That was a blast! SO fun!!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Laura Vohs said:


> I have a few soaps coming up on my list that include embeds, so that's what i made today..... Snowflakes and leaves and glass slippers - Oh my!


Hope you post your soap


----------



## Laura Vohs

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Hope you post your soap





Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Hope you post your soap


Thanks Peachy Clean Soap. Hopefully I will remember to. It's one of the things I always forget


----------



## TashaBird

Do you think this would work with soap dough? Anyone ever used a “cookie extruded”?


----------



## KimW

Jersey Girl said:


> Ok...time for some soapy humor.  Here’s the video my husband randomly started taking while I was attempting my first Tall Skinny Shimmy for the challenge. I can’t believe I’m posting this as I’m looking pretty rough with my pjs, dollar store readers and hair thrown up last minute, but I thought you would get a kick out of it. Be sure to unmute because the commentary and my uncontrollable cackling is what makes it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iCloud
> 
> 
> Sign in to iCloud to access your photos, videos, documents, notes, contacts, and more. Use your Apple ID or create a new account to start using Apple services.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> share.icloud.com


There's no way I would have made it past the "applying the British racing green"!


----------



## Jersey Girl

TashaBird said:


> Do you think this would work with soap dough? Anyone ever used a “cookie extruded”?


I personally think soap dough would be too firm for this. I know people have used clay extruders though.


----------



## KimW

Guspuppy said:


> Im not sure how to access this?? When I click on it it tries to open shared files then declines the action and I end up in my own photos. Help? I want to see!!


If you sign out of iCloud, it might work.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

TashaBird said:


> Do you think this would work with soap dough? Anyone ever used a “cookie extruded”?


No I haven't but thinking its a great idea' 

Gunspuppy.
I'm viewing this site on my I-Pad. what I did was push link to open' Link went right into my Photos / Videos' Then I chose to download' then I saw a 2nd video right under 1st one & clicked that video' it opened & video came up pushed to play.



Laura Vohs said:


> Thanks Peachy Clean Soap. Hopefully I will remember to. It's one of the things I always forget


Yes its easy to do when your busy. Sorry my msg came up twice' ugh lol


----------



## Catscankim

@Jersey Girl that was too hillarious!!


----------



## TashaBird

Jersey Girl said:


> I personally think soap dough would be too firm for this. I know people have used clay extruders though.


Thanks. I think you’re right. I did just order myself a clay extruded! I’m super excited!


----------



## lenarenee

AliOop said:


> Very good point. We promise to behave better now. Right @Misschief?



  ....not holding my breath.


----------



## Catscankim

I did a non weird, non soap challenge soap lol. Simple white and yellow itp swirl with White Tea and Pear from Nurture. I did more yellow than i should have, so it might be yellow and white instead of white and yellow lol. It smells juicy though, so either way is ok. Wish i could have done two loaves at once, but i dont have a big enough soaping container, and i needed to do something easy without all the math after this challenge lol.

Someone said something about velcro to keep your mold from bowing, sorry i cannot remember who it was. I dont have velcro, so i started tying lengths of yarn  instead. Pita, but it works. I hate trying to trim the edges to make it even.

Trying to get this all in one msg lol

ummmm....i was at work today, and all the nurses that i had previously given soap to for Nurses Week are super excited and love my soap. All lard soap. Even one smelly fragrance that i hated lol. One girl said to give up my day job .

The biggest proudest moment was that they were talking about how great the SOAP was, not just the fragrance or deco.

One of the guy nurses asked if i could make a soap that smells like zest. Im like yeah (i hate zest lol) but lime cilantro from elements smells like that.... He said that his wife loves the coconut soap i gave him, and she wants more of that, and he wants the zest smelly soap. He wanted to know if there is a sign-up sheet somewhere LOL

I inquired a while back at a green market, asking if they had soap makers out of curiosity. This lady emailed me yesterday asking if i could come sell soap. But the funny thing....she said i needed a 10x10 tent. I get that part with the size. I said all i had right now is a 12x12 tent. She got all annoyed and said it had to be 10x10 with sandbags, and a lot of blah blah annoyed stuff about the 12x12 lol. I get it, just saying thats all i had. YOU called ME lol. I told her i would get back to her when i got the right size.

And im not sure about what to do with sandbags lol. I know, hold down the tent...but where do you put them? The tent i have (12x12 one lol) nails into the grass. Where do you get sandbags? My biggest problem with this venue, is that i gave away a lot of soap for nurses week. I have a lot of soap to sell, but not enough to make a nice display, if that makes sense. Plus if i were to happen to sell all of them soaps, i dont have back ups to do another market.  I just counted, i have about 75 sellable soaps (I have a lot more, but not sellable based on size etc, imo). I have a lot more curing, but thats all i have right now that are ready to go. Gonna have to pass I think. I know, i am giving myself a lot of credit on how many i could sell, but i never want to look like i am running out.


----------



## tommysgirl

Catscankim said:


> I did a non weird, non soap challenge soap lol. Simple white and yellow itp swirl with White Tea and Pear from Nurture. I did more yellow than i should have, so it might be yellow and white instead of white and yellow lol. It smells juicy though, so either way is ok. Wish i could have done two loaves at once, but i dont have a big enough soaping container, and i needed to do something easy without all the math after this challenge lol.
> 
> Someone said something about velcro to keep your mold from bowing, sorry i cannot remember who it was. I dont have velcro, so i started tying lengths of yarn  instead. Pita, but it works. I hate trying to trim the edges to make it even.
> 
> Trying to get this all in one msg lol
> 
> ummmm....i was at work today, and all the nurses that i had previously given soap to for Nurses Week are super excited and love my soap. All lard soap. Even one smelly fragrance that i hated lol. One girl said to give up my day job .
> 
> The biggest proudest moment was that they were talking about how great the SOAP was, not just the fragrance or deco.
> 
> One of the guy nurses asked if i could make a soap that smells like zest. Im like yeah (i hate zest lol) but lime cilantro from elements smells like that.... He said that his wife loves the coconut soap i gave him, and she wants more of that, and he wants the zest smelly soap. He wanted to know if there is a sign-up sheet somewhere LOL
> 
> I inquired a while back at a green market, asking if they had soap makers out of curiosity. This lady emailed me yesterday asking if i could come sell soap. But the funny thing....she said i needed a 10x10 tent. I get that part with the size. I said all i had right now is a 12x12 tent. She got all annoyed and said it had to be 10x10 with sandbags, and a lot of blah blah annoyed stuff about the 12x12 lol. I get it, just saying thats all i had. YOU called ME lol. I told her i would get back to her when i got the right size.
> 
> And im not sure about what to do with sandbags lol. I know, hold down the tent...but where do you put them? The tent i have (12x12 one lol) nails into the grass. Where do you get sandbags? My biggest problem with this venue, is that i gave away a lot of soap for nurses week. I have a lot of soap to sell, but not enough to make a nice display, if that makes sense. Plus if i were to happen to sell all of them soaps, i dont have back ups to do another market.  I just counted, i have about 75 sellable soaps (I have a lot more, but not sellable based on size etc, imo). I have a lot more curing, but thats all i have right now that are ready to go. Gonna have to pass I think. I know, i am giving myself a lot of credit on how many i could sell, but i never want to look like i am running out.


Can't wait to see the white and yellow (or yellow and white) swirl! I love the White Tea and Pear fragrance from Nurture. It is one of my favs. I made a batch with it not long ago, but ruined the color - which was supposed to be uncolored with thin pink and green swirls - by pouring lye water too quickly into oils that had honey in them and the sugars burned and turned brown. But - it smells awesome!! Thanks for bringing up velcro around the TS mold. I had completely forgotten about it and was getting frustrated with my mold bowing. Funny about the lady at the market and the 'zest' soap, lol!!


----------



## Zing

Jersey Girl said:


> Ok...time for some soapy humor.  Here’s the video my husband randomly started taking while I was attempting my first Tall Skinny Shimmy for the challenge. I can’t believe I’m posting this as I’m looking pretty rough with my pjs, dollar store readers and hair thrown up last minute, but I thought you would get a kick out of it. Be sure to unmute because the commentary and my uncontrollable cackling is what makes it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iCloud
> 
> 
> Sign in to iCloud to access your photos, videos, documents, notes, contacts, and more. Use your Apple ID or create a new account to start using Apple services.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> share.icloud.com


TOO FUNNY and your husband is good humor!  I'm super late for work now.  So refreshing to see something real.  When I soap in my head I'm comparing myself to the YouTubers and I'm not even close.  I was impressed with your emulsion, though!


----------



## Misschief

Catscankim said:


> I inquired a while back at a green market, asking if they had soap makers out of curiosity. This lady emailed me yesterday asking if i could come sell soap. But the funny thing....she said i needed a 10x10 tent. I get that part with the size. I said all i had right now is a 12x12 tent. She got all annoyed and said it had to be 10x10 with sandbags, and a lot of blah blah annoyed stuff about the 12x12 lol. I get it, just saying thats all i had. YOU called ME lol. I told her i would get back to her when i got the right size.
> 
> And im not sure about what to do with sandbags lol. I know, hold down the tent...but where do you put them? The tent i have (12x12 one lol) nails into the grass. Where do you get sandbags? My biggest problem with this venue, is that i gave away a lot of soap for nurses week. I have a lot of soap to sell, but not enough to make a nice display, if that makes sense. Plus if i were to happen to sell all of them soaps, i dont have back ups to do another market.  I just counted, i have about 75 sellable soaps (I have a lot more, but not sellable based on size etc, imo). I have a lot more curing, but thats all i have right now that are ready to go. Gonna have to pass I think. I know, i am giving myself a lot of credit on how many i could sell, but i never want to look like i am running out.


Look up tent weights on Amazon.  Mine have Velcro straps that wrap around each of the tent legs. My tent came with pegs but our market is on an asphalt driveway; pretty difficult to use pegs there. And the sandbags work. One of our markets was up at a local winery and it got windy. We were in a bit of a wind tunnel with the wind coming in directly off the lake. Several tents had no weights (or minimal weights) and they were not at all stable. One tent was damaged and one tent blew right over, almost hitting a child and his dog. Those of us with sandbags stayed put.

All the markets I'm familiar with in our area specify 10 x 10 tents. One lady rents two spots and uses a 10x20 tent.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Catscankim said:


> One girl said to give up my day job . The biggest proudest moment was that they were talking about how great the SOAP was, not just the fragrance or deco.


Wonderful news! Good for you! Your comment about "fragrance or deco" should be taken under consideration. Both add to the cost of the soap. You can improve your profit margin by leaving at least the deco part out and concentrate on finding fragrances that sell. 


Catscankim said:


> One of the guy nurses asked if i could make a soap that smells like zest. Im like yeah (i hate zest lol) but lime cilantro from elements smells like that.... He said that his wife loves the coconut soap i gave him, and she wants more of that, and he wants the zest smelly soap. He wanted to know if there is a sign-up sheet somewhere LOL


LOL If there isn't a sign-up sheet, there should be one. List what you have available hopefully to sell those first. Don't miss this opportunity to improve your capital account so you can buy more stuff to make more soap. (And thus begins the vicious cycle. )



Catscankim said:


> I have about 75 sellable soaps (I have a lot more, but not sellable based on size etc, imo). I have a lot more curing, but thats all i have right now that are ready to go. Gonna have to pass I think. I know, i am giving myself a lot of credit on how many i could sell, but i never want to look like i am running out.


This part is well thought out. Best to post in the business section for imput, though. When I was working for my wholesale customers, all the soap they needed was ready to ship by the end of October/early November for the Holiday markets. You really do need to plan ahead. If t'were me, I would find out where the market is held and scope it out for next year.


----------



## Angie Gail

Misschief said:


> Look up tent weights on Amazon.  Mine have Velcro straps that wrap around each of the tent legs. My tent came with pegs but our market is on an asphalt driveway; pretty difficult to use pegs there. And the sandbags work. One of our markets was up at a local winery and it got windy. We were in a bit of a wind tunnel with the wind coming in directly off the lake. Several tents had no weights (or minimal weights) and they were not at all stable. One tent was damaged and one tent blew right over, almost hitting a child and his dog. Those of us with sandbags stayed put.
> 
> All the markets I'm familiar with in our area specify 10 x 10 tents. One lady rents two spots and uses a 10x20 tent.


We just did an outdoor market last weekend and it got very windy. We had the canopy and one back wall on the tent with 20lbs of weight around each tent leg (80lbs total) and it didn't budge. We use the kind of weights that have a slot and they can be stacked up around the tent leg. I also found these on amazon.


----------



## Guspuppy

Jersey Girl said:


> Bummer...I had to share it via iCloud link. Is that maybe only for Apple devices?  I’m not tech savvy. It took me forever to figure out how to share. Maybe someone who knows can chime in?



Thanks to you and the others who posted! It seems I just could not watch it on my iPhone for some reason. I was able to watch it on my laptop though. So much fun!! Thank you for sharing, Jersey Girl!

As for me, this morning I cut yesterday's tester, with my first ever drop swirl! Once again I had acceleration, and I ran a spoon through the swirl a couple times because I was afraid it hadn't dropped at all, but it came out better than I was expecting. I was not, however, careful enough with the cheese slicer and for the first time have horribly uneven bars!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Guspuppy said:


> As for me, this morning I cut yesterday's tester, with my first ever drop swirl! Once again I had acceleration, and I ran a spoon through the swirl a couple times because I was afraid it hadn't dropped at all, but it came out better than I was expecting.


----------



## amd

msunnerstood said:


> I want to do the breakaways a bit different so I bought a mold instead of the 6 cube clamshells.


I'm going to start with clamshells - if I decide I like working with wax enough to make something to sell. At the very least I would like to have something for personal use, as the local maker I used to buy from went out of business, and far too many of the commercial ones irritate me. I literally get stuffed up as soon as the wax starts melting in the melter - I don't know what it is, their wax blend or the FO's they use? But from soapmaking I know that the FO's I use don't bother my sinuses this way, so I should be ok to use them in my own melts. I have a lot of cute themed single embed molds that would make the right sized wax melt, so if I do this I would eventually incorporate some fun shaped melts. I've also seen some cupcake shaped melts that would be fun... but maybe more work than I care to do lol. So many ideas! But for now... Immajust keep it simple.

Did I mention I have tomorrow off work and I'm going to play in my soapy dungeon and I'm soooo excited! LOL.


----------



## Zing

The Park Bench said:


> View attachment 50778


Where'd you get the molds for the trees, gingerbread men, etc.?  Nice job.


----------



## Zoeybops

Zing said:


> Your tops are stunning!  What were your colorants?  Have you done this before?  I like using activated charcoal but as an accent color because I'm paranoid of bleeding.  Let me know how yours turns out.  Really beautiful work.  And no, you are not the only one who's impatient to unmold!  And not just for the soap I made tonight, but now for yours too, so thanks a lot.
> 
> Non-soapy but this weekend I planted 125 bulbs and now have to wait until Spring.  It's way worse than curing time!  Why oh why did this impatient man choose gardening and soaping as hobbies?!
> 
> Tonight I made a Christmas tree soap (reverse secret feather).  I've been focusing on emulsion -- I mainly use the stick blender to stir, with just a couple of blasts -- but am always paranoid that I stopped stirring too soon.  I used fir needle/rosemary/spearmint/cedarwood essential oils at 4% of oil weight but it is still faint.  Smells good, but faint.
> 
> So I'm on pins and needles about emulsion and if the design works out and the scent.  I've been on a kick lately of making 2 loaves at a time.  But tonight I only did one loaf because of the complexity.  If it doesn't work out, I'll do a re-do.  I'm pushing the limit here on holiday gifts and curing time!


Sorry I just got this I used activated charcoal yeh with a small amount of soap batter to get the black then the rest with the other part of soap batter to get the grey colour it has turned out to be one of my best soaps I have made so far and it smells really good too  I only added a small amount of pumice as I didn’t want too much of it


----------



## xavalyss

I was smelling something funky and found a whole batch gone rancid. Positive it was from using a really old fo. Had to pitch it. Now I know better.


----------



## TashaBird

improved on my In the Poop Swirl, and love my new old sock arm guards. 
Snowman Poops!


----------



## Suzette

Jersey Girl said:


> Ok...time for some soapy humor.  Here’s the video my husband randomly started taking while I was attempting my first Tall Skinny Shimmy for the challenge. I can’t believe I’m posting this as I’m looking pretty rough with my pjs, dollar store readers and hair thrown up last minute, but I thought you would get a kick out of it. Be sure to unmute because the commentary and my uncontrollable cackling is what makes it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iCloud
> 
> 
> Sign in to iCloud to access your photos, videos, documents, notes, contacts, and more. Use your Apple ID or create a new account to start using Apple services.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> share.icloud.com


Oh my gosh, that was awesome!  Thanks for sharing.

I got to unbox a brand new Soap Cutter Pro that my hubby surprised me with. Early Christmas gift! I can’t wait to use it. I actually have the day off tomorrow so I will definitely be making soap.


----------



## Catscankim

Angie Gail said:


> We just did an outdoor market last weekend and it got very windy. We had the canopy and one back wall on the tent with 20lbs of weight around each tent leg (80lbs total) and it didn't budge. We use the kind of weights that have a slot and they can be stacked up around the tent leg. I also found these on amazon.


I like those. I will have to ask if these are acceptable based on her reaction to me telling her my tent size Lol.


----------



## The Park Bench

Thank you!  I pick up most of my shape molds at TJ maxx, Marshalls etc. Or at thrift stores LOL  I am cheap hahaha when it comes to molds. My husband makes all of my log molds for me.


----------



## Jersey Girl

TashaBird said:


> improved on my In the Poop Swirl, and love my new old sock arm guards.
> Snowman Poops!


Great idea for the old socks!


----------



## Angie Gail

The Park Bench said:


> Thank you!  I pick up most of my shape molds at TJ maxx, Marshalls etc. Or at thrift stores LOL  I am cheap hahaha when it comes to molds. My husband makes all of my log molds for me.


I've also found some cool silicone shape molds at supermarkets in the kitchen gadgets section and stores like Joann or Hobby Lobby.


----------



## AliOop

When we lived in Texas, HEB often had fun molds in their kitchen implement aisles.


----------



## Angie Gail

AliOop said:


> When we lived in Texas, HEB often had fun molds in their kitchen implement aisles.


Yes!!! That's where I got the molds to make my Texas soaps and they were a big hit at the craft show I did (in Texas) last weekend.


----------



## AliOop

@Angie Gail nice!

I forgot to mention that Facebook soap destash pages often have lots of silicone shape molds for sale, and often pretty cheaply. I bought a big lot of those molds from someone off FB. I ended up sharing about half of them with other soaping friends who would use the mold shapes I didn’t want. And it was still cheaper to buy the whole lot rather than buying brand new versions of the ones I kept.


----------



## TashaBird

Jersey Girl said:


> Great idea for the old socks!


I got the idea here, but I can’t remember where. I wound up not getting any soap on them and didn’t want to take them off. They were kind of comfortable, like arm warmers.


----------



## Misschief

TashaBird said:


> I got the idea here, but I can’t remember where. I wound up not getting any soap on them and didn’t want to take them off. They were kind of comfortable, like arm warmers.


It's funny you say that. I bought a pair of socks at a thrift store for that very purpose. My wrists are always cold and my sock wrist warmers are perfect for keeping them warm.


----------



## TashaBird

Well, as much fun as it has been to say “In the Poop Swirl” I’m not getting the effect I want. 
I really want representation of all three colors, even-ish on the visible side of the soap. I even intentionally tried to have my subsequent pours break through the first poured color. Then I swirled at an angle from bottom to top, as well as around. I still mostly got the first poured color. 
I have one poop soap left in my:
 Mythical Creatures Poop Soap Sampler. 
So for my dragon poop, I’ll be returning to the traditional ITPS.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

TashaBird said:


> I’m not getting the effect I want.


Just remember the *3 "P"*s: * P*erfect takes *P*atience & *P*ersistence. 
Keep up the good work!


----------



## Adobehead

I actually tried for a specific outcome instead of a happy accident, was very scientific and focused and disciplined (very against my nature) and I got the color I was trying for: pink.  It is colored with rhubarb root infused oilve oil and has 9 oils in all, everything but the olive is one of the whiter ones.  I reduced the infused oil to 10% of my last try and put it in the fridge to get a lighter color.  Such a departure from my throw-it-together approach.  Thanks everyone for the inspiration.  I used a Tea Tree/Geranium EO blend at 2.5% usage. Oh, and a new mold, took out the silicone and lined with paper.  Yay, I want a brownie button.

Added cut photo the next morning, was so afraid it would morph or partial gel or something like that, but it is OK!


----------



## Jersey Girl

Adobehead said:


> I actually tried for a specific outcome instead of a happy accident, was very scientific and focused and disciplined (very against my nature) and I got the color I was trying for: pink.  It is colored with rhubarb root infused oilve oil and has 9 oils in all, everything but the olive is one of the whiter ones.  I reduced the infused oil to 10% of my last try and put it in the fridge to get a lighter color.  Such a departure from my throw-it-together approach.  Thanks everyone for the inspiration.  I used a Tea Tree/Geranium EO blend at 2.5% usage. Oh, and a new mold, took out the silicone and lined with paper.  Yay, I want a brownie button.
> View attachment 50833


That’s a beautiful color you got!  Very pretty.

My soapy thing for the day was trying a new FO. Succulent Agave & Oakmoss from Candles and Supplies. It thickened up a bit on me but I think I was still able to get a decent swirl. I guess I’ll see tomorrow!  It smells really nice. It’s hard to describe but it’s a clean, light kind of perfume scent. I like it.  It’s all tucked in for the night. 
ETA the cut.


----------



## msunnerstood

My soapy thing? I met a farmer's wife in a small town cafe parking lot to buy some local tallow. (What we won't do huh?)


----------



## Guspuppy

I trimmed (is that the right word? What do we call it when we make the sharp edges unsharp with a potato peeler? My mind is mush!) the Zany’s no-slime Castile I made yesterday. Scented with Ginger and Lime from Nurture but at only half strength since it is for my very elderly aunt. I am so impressed how fast I was able to unmold and cut that soap yesterday - four hours!!

I also took three bars of a cured test soap to work today and left out in the break room. It was Star Showers FO from Nurture and I reeeeaaallly did not like it at all. Apparently no one else likes it either because by the time I left only one bar had been taken. Ha!


----------



## GemstonePony

Guspuppy said:


> I trimmed (is that the right word? What do we call it when we make the sharp edges unsharp with a potato peeler? My mind is mush!) the Zany’s no-slime Castile I made yesterday. Scented with Ginger and Lime from Nurture but at only half strength since it is for my very elderly aunt. I am so impressed how fast I was able to unmold and cut that soap yesterday - four hours!!
> 
> I also took three bars of a cured test soap to work today and left out in the break room. It was Star Showers FO from Nand I reeeeaaallly did not like it at all! Apparently no one else likes it either because by the time I left only one bar had been taken. Ha!


Beveled, I think. My mind is mush too. And Star Showers sounds like it should be so nice, sorry to hear it isn't.


----------



## Guspuppy

Beveling!! Yes! Thank you GP!!!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Adobehead said:


> I actually tried for a specific outcome instead of a happy accident, was very scientific and focused and disciplined (very against my nature) and I got the color I was trying for: pink.  It is colored with rhubarb root infused oilve oil and has 9 oils in all, everything but the olive is one of the whiter ones.  I reduced the infused oil to 10% of my last try and put it in the fridge to get a lighter color.  Such a departure from my throw-it-together approach.  Thanks everyone for the inspiration.  I used a Tea Tree/Geranium EO blend at 2.5% usage. Oh, and a new mold, took out the silicone and lined with paper.  Yay, I want a brownie button.
> View attachment 50833


Love the color' beautiful.



Jersey Girl said:


> My soapy thing for the day was trying a new FO. Succulent Agave & Oakmoss from Candles and Supplies. It thickened up a bit on me but I think I was still able to get a decent swirl. I guess I’ll see tomorrow!  It smells really nice. It’s hard to describe but it’s a clean, light kind of perfume scent. I like it.  It’s all tucked in for the night. View attachment 50834


very pretty


----------



## AliOop

Went to bed shortly after work due to not feeling well. Got up a few hours later and couldn't sleep. Nothing to do but make a double-master-batch of lye solution. It really makes soaping so much more enjoyable to me when I don't have to measure out the lye and liquid each time, or wait for it to cool.

Was so proud of myself for remembering to add the tussah silk this time -- thank you, @TheGecko for clueing me in about that! Was just about to start cleaning up when I realized I'd mixed a 2:1 ratio instead of my desired 1.5:1 ratio. Sigh. Got out more lye, did some more measuring and stirring, and am now ready to go to sleep. Hoping third time will be the charm for the SMF Challenge later today (since it is now past midnight). And maybe modify the label that says 50% lye solution to 40%. I really shouldn't be math-ing in the wee hours.


----------



## Jersey Girl

AliOop said:


> Went to bed shortly after work due to not feeling well. Got up a few hours later and couldn't sleep. Nothing to do but make a double-master-batch of lye solution. It really makes soaping so much more enjoyable to me when I don't have to measure out the lye and liquid each time, or wait for it to cool.
> 
> Was so proud of myself for remembering to add the tussah silk this time -- thank you, @TheGecko for clueing me in about that! Was just about to start cleaning up when I realized I'd mixed a 2:1 ratio instead of my desired 1.5:1 ratio. Sigh. Got out more lye, did some more measuring and stirring, and am now ready to go to sleep. Hoping third time will be the charm for the SMF Challenge later today (since it is now past midnight). And maybe modify the label that says 50% lye solution to 40%. I really shouldn't be math-ing in the wee hours.
> 
> 
> View attachment 50853


I hope you’re feeling better!  You’ve got this!  Your first attempt was amazing. I need to start masterbatching. I’m really getting tired of waiting for the lye to cool down.


----------



## AliOop

@Jersey Girl  thank you, I am better. I’m pretty sure it was usual leaf allergies. Hubs had just come in from blowing off the roof and gutters, and then mowing up all the leaves to dump them in the compost. Gets me every time!

Re: master-batching lye -  do it! Changed my whole soaping game. I soap more and enjoy it more bc I don’t have to plan around the lye.

Since I almost always use a 40% lye concentration, that’s what I mix up, and that’s what I put in the soap calculator. No math to do other what is needed to make the big batch (which, as you can see, is more than enough for me).


----------



## Misschief

Jersey Girl said:


> I hope you’re feeling better!  You’ve got this!  Your first attempt was amazing. I need to start masterbatching. I’m really getting tired of waiting for the lye to cool down.


Once my lye is mixed, I put the bowl in a sink full of cold water. It doesn't take long before it's cool enough to soap with.


----------



## TheGecko

Jersey Girl said:


> I need to start masterbatching. I’m really getting tired of waiting for the lye to cool down.



I master batch my oils/butters and my lye. I started doing it because if I was going to make a business out of this, I needed to be able to make more soap and I simply didn't have time during the week (full-time job and commute) and not a lot of time on the weekends. 

In addition to having my oils/butters and lye pre-mixed, I have a spreadsheet that lists every mold and how much oil/butter and lye I need to fill each one. So when I want to make soap, I first attach a commercial paint stirrer to a drill and mix up the oils/butters. Because the hard oils are mixed with the soft oils they never resolidify, but the stearic in the Palm Oil still settles to the bottom. I then weigh my bowl and tare the scale and then grab my ladle that hold approximately 4 oz and start counting the number of scoops I need per my spreadsheet and then weigh and adjust. I then pop the bowl in the microwave and depending on the batch size...20-30 seconds PPO. While the oils are going from slurry to liquid, I weigh out my lye solution (ready to pour) and add in my Sodium Lactate. I then mix up my Kaolin Clay with a bit of water and whisk it in to the warmed oils/butters. 

This takes me maybe 10 minutes tops and I am now ready to make whatever soap I want.  And since I started using microfiber towels, I will use the same containers, spatulas and whisk over and over again which has really cut down on cleaning time.  And since my recipe is well-behaving overall, I will often mix up a large quantity of batter in a dish tub and then just pour off what I need for each soap.  I can usually make six different soaps in about an hour's time.


----------



## Jersey Girl

TheGecko said:


> I master batch my oils/butters and my lye. I started doing it because if I was going to make a business out of this, I needed to be able to make more soap and I simply didn't have time during the week (full-time job and commute) and not a lot of time on the weekends.
> 
> In addition to having my oils/butters and lye pre-mixed, I have a spreadsheet that lists every mold and how much oil/butter and lye I need to fill each one. So when I want to make soap, I first attach a commercial paint stirrer to a drill and mix up the oils/butters. Because the hard oils are mixed with the soft oils they never resolidify, but the stearic in the Palm Oil still settles to the bottom. I then weigh my bowl and tare the scale and then grab my ladle that hold approximately 4 oz and start counting the number of scoops I need per my spreadsheet and then weigh and adjust. I then pop the bowl in the microwave and depending on the batch size...20-30 seconds PPO. While the oils are going from slurry to liquid, I weigh out my lye solution (ready to pour) and add in my Sodium Lactate. I then mix up my Kaolin Clay with a bit of water and whisk it in to the warmed oils/butters.
> 
> This takes me maybe 10 minutes tops and I am now ready to make whatever soap I want.  And since I started using microfiber towels, I will use the same containers, spatulas and whisk over and over again which has really cut down on cleaning time.  And since my recipe is well-behaving overall, I will often mix up a large quantity of batter in a dish tub and then just pour off what I need for each soap.  I can usually make six different soaps in about an hour's time.


Great system. Goals!


----------



## Louise Taylor

TheGecko said:


> I master batch my oils/butters and my lye. I started doing it because if I was going to make a business out of this, I needed to be able to make more soap and I simply didn't have time during the week (full-time job and commute) and not a lot of time on the weekends.



I master batch oils and butters in the same way. I tried with lye but find it is then too cold and I get stearic spots. I warm the oils in the microwave but what to do about cold lye?

I have been working with chocolate for my Christmas recipes. Here are chocolate mint and chocolate orange (uncut).


----------



## msunnerstood

I made my first truly successful soap dough(I hope) I couldnt wait the full 24 hours to unmold as it was hardening more than I liked. I kneaded it (with gloves on) and it worked. Just like smooth soft modeling clay


----------



## TheGecko

Louise Taylor said:


> I master batch oils and butters in the same way. I tried with lye but find it is then too cold and I get stearic spots. I warm the oils in the microwave but what to do about cold lye?



I would say to put your measured lye in a bowl or pan of water at the temp you want it to be.  Or maybe a few seconds in the microwave though I have NO CLUE how benign or dangerous that would be...maybe others could chime in.


----------



## Suzette

Adobehead said:


> I actually tried for a specific outcome instead of a happy accident, was very scientific and focused and disciplined (very against my nature) and I got the color I was trying for: pink.  It is colored with rhubarb root infused oilve oil and has 9 oils in all, everything but the olive is one of the whiter ones.  I reduced the infused oil to 10% of my last try and put it in the fridge to get a lighter color.  Such a departure from my throw-it-together approach.  Thanks everyone for the inspiration.  I used a Tea Tree/Geranium EO blend at 2.5% usage. Oh, and a new mold, took out the silicone and lined with paper.  Yay, I want a brownie button.
> 
> Added cut photo the next morning, was so afraid it would morph or partial gel or something like that, but it is OK!
> View attachment 50833
> View attachment 50857


Wow, truly a stunning color! Very pretty.



Louise Taylor said:


> I have been working with chocolate for my Christmas recipes. Here are chocolate mint and chocolate orange (uncut).


They look fabulous!


----------



## Misschief

Phew! Wrapped eight (I think) batches of soap today for tomorrow's market. It's going to be an interesting one; it's only supposed to be -2C (about 30F) and we're outdoors.


----------



## Catscankim

I made my first (and only) Pine Tar Soap. I say only because im allergic to pine. But it was a special request from a friend. So i risked my life and made it lol.

Added pine fo, pumice, and AC. I think it looks pretty. I love black soap. I used @DeeAnna method of splitting the oils in half...one just for the lye solution, and the other half got all of the other stuff before i combined the two. I cant wait to cut


----------



## TashaBird

AliOop said:


> @Jersey Girl  thank you, I am better. I’m pretty sure it was usual leaf allergies. Hubs had just come in from blowing off the roof and gutters, and then mowing up all the leaves to dump them in the compost. Gets me every time!
> 
> Re: master-batching lye -  do it! Changed my whole soaping game. I soap more and enjoy it more bc I don’t have to plan around the lye.
> 
> Since I almost always use a 40% lye concentration, that’s what I mix up, and that’s what I put in the soap calculator. No math to do other what is needed to make the big batch (which, as you can see, is more than enough for me).


Hope you feel better soon! Allergies are no joke.
I feel like I can’t master batch my lye because I add sugar to my water. It really helps with the bubbles because I use very low CO.

I didn’t plan on making soap tonight. I was supposed to be packing for a trip. But I got into my stash of soap dough and did an experiment, then i just HAD to see how it worked. I had all the ingredients prepped and went ahead and put the embed into a loaf. We’ll see if it looks silly, or if it resembles what I hope it will.
Got a new anti fatigue mat. Yay! Carpet in a soaping area is a BAD idea!!! Also, going to try the blue shop towels. They “absorbe oil”! Also, a big bottle of lavender EO. Yay!


----------



## AliOop

@TashaBird doing better today, thank you!

Part of the reason I do such a strong lye concentration is that I do like to add sugar to all my soaps. To do that with master-batched lye solution, I use 2 T hot water to dissolve every 1 T sugar that I'm using for my batch. You could probably do less, but that works for me. I add my clays to the now-warm sugar water, and then add EOs to that. Stick-blend it all into the oils before adding the MB lye solution.

You can do it that way, or you can do the 50-50 master-batch, so there is always more water to add, so you can always dissolve your sugar. Hope that makes sense?


----------



## TashaBird

AliOop said:


> @TashaBird doing better today, thank you!
> 
> Part of the reason I do such a strong lye concentration is that I do like to add sugar to all my soaps. To do that with master-batched lye solution, I use 2 T hot water to dissolve every 1 T sugar that I'm using for my batch. You could probably do less, but that works for me. I add my clays to the now-warm sugar water, and then add EOs to that. Stick-blend it all into the oils before adding the MB lye solution.
> 
> You can do it that way, or you can do the 50-50 master-batch, so there is always more water to add, so you can always dissolve your sugar. Hope that makes sense?


This part still boggles my mind. I may revisit this when I’m not so tired.


----------



## AliOop

Well, I'll simplify it and say that you can MB your lye at any concentration you like.  

Using a little extra water to dissolve some sugar is like adding a little extra oil to disperse your colorants. Ain't no big thang.


----------



## The_Phoenix

TashaBird said:


> I feel like I can’t master batch my lye because I add sugar to my water. It really helps with the bubbles because I use very low CO.


I use sugar, too, and use a 50/50 mb lye concentration as well. Here's my process:
    *measure out liquid
    *add sugar to liquid
    * measure out necessary 50/50 mb lye solution
    *add lye solution to liquid/sugar solution
    *stir to combine

The whole solution will heat up so plan ahead.


----------



## AliOop

Made three batches of soap, including Try #3 for this month's challenge. My hand bobbled on two of the colors, so I'm expecting to see some drop-swirl action in between the shimmies. Ah well. The other two were confetti soaps with a fruity FO. They are all tucked in for the night, and I'm looking forward to some cutting fun tomorrow. 

I also sorted and organized my soap cabinet and the FOUR de-stash boxes from @cmzaha. To summarize, my soaping supplies are no longer limited to the big soap cabinet; they can also be found in the big entry credenza, the spare bedroom closet, and some of the garage shelving. That doesn't include the slab mold, grid cutter, and single-wire cutter that are sitting out on the table waiting to be listed for sale.


----------



## Catscankim

AliOop said:


> Made three batches of soap, including Try #3 for this month's challenge. My hand bobbled on two of the colors, so I'm expecting to see some drop-swirl action in between the shimmies. Ah well. The other two were confetti soaps with a fruity FO. They are all tucked in for the night, and I'm looking forward to some cutting fun tomorrow.
> 
> I also sorted and organized my soap cabinet and the FOUR de-stash boxes from @cmzaha. To summarize, my soaping supplies are no longer limited to the big soap cabinet; they can also be found in the big entry credenza, the spare bedroom closet, and some of the garage shelving. That doesn't include the slab mold, grid cutter, and single-wire cutter that are sitting out on the table waiting to be listed for sale.


I will buy the slab mold if you ate selling it


----------



## AliOop

Catscankim said:


> I will buy the slab mold if you ate selling it


Will PM you.

Forgot to mention earlier that I was actually conducting a soaping class for some very interested students. As you can see from the pic, we observed all COVID safety protocols by having them remain behind a thick glass shield.




.


----------



## Kenny G

I'm now just getting ready to do my pumpkin spice soap


----------



## Louise Taylor

T


TheGecko said:


> I would say to put your measured lye in a bowl or pan of water at the temp you want it to be.  Or maybe a few seconds in the microwave though I have NO CLUE how benign or dangerous that would be...maybe others could chime in.


Thank you for your reply. Yeah, I figured microwave would be dangerous. If I need to wait for it to warm up in a bowl of water then I can just as easily wait for it to cool down if I make it fresh.
does cold lye work for you? Any problems with stearic spots?


----------



## TheGecko

Sadly, all my plans for today today were derailed by a scratched eyeball and a long nap.  Maybe tomorrow will be better.



Louise Taylor said:


> does cold lye work for you? Any problems with stearic spots?



No because even though my hard oils/butters don’t resolidify because of the soft oils, I still have to remelt them.  They usually come out of the microwave at about 110-120F and warm up the lye.


----------



## CatahoulaBubble

Holy soap on a stick. I just had the craziest soap experience in my life. I have had some batches go bad but this just went totally tits up. I was making a custom batch for a customer that wanted honey and beeswax added and a custom scent I had to design.  They wanted two colors, blue on the bottom and orange on the top. Everything was going ok until I split the batch and added the color and suddenly both batches just seized like an engine out of oil. I threw both batches each in a pot and added some water and was trying to stir both soaps and suddenly the blue batch starts erupting out of the pot. Hot soap all over the stove. I got the orange off the heat and the blue over to the sink and blue soap is bubbling everywhere. I beat it into submission and then put it back on low and stirred til my arm almost fell off and it finally came together enough for me to pour it in the mold. Then I started on the orange one which did fine until the orange turned brownish orange so no brilliant sunset color. Then when it was ready I poured it into the mold but it pushed the blue up the sides but I did get it all in. I definitely can't give this to the customer but maybe someone else will want it. It's definitely a rustic looking soap now. I've used honey before but never beeswax. I don't think I will ever do that again.



Louise Taylor said:


> T
> 
> Thank you for your reply. Yeah, I figured microwave would be dangerous. If I need to wait for it to warm up in a bowl of water then I can just as easily wait for it to cool down if I make it fresh.
> does cold lye work for you? Any problems with stearic spots?


Don't microwave the lye. It will make a mess in your microwave and possibly melt the container.


----------



## Louise Taylor

TheGecko said:


> No because even though my hard oils/butters don’t resolidify because of the soft oils, I still have to remelt them.  They usually come out of the microwave at about 110-120F and warm up the lye.


I will give that a go with a small batch and see how it goes. Thank you


----------



## linne1gi

TashaBird said:


> Hope you feel better soon! Allergies are no joke.
> I feel like I can’t master batch my lye because I add sugar to my water. It really helps with the bubbles because I use very low CO.
> 
> I didn’t plan on making soap tonight. I was supposed to be packing for a trip. But I got into my stash of soap dough and did an experiment, then i just HAD to see how it worked. I had all the ingredients prepped and went ahead and put the embed into a loaf. We’ll see if it looks silly, or if it resembles what I hope it will.
> Got a new anti fatigue mat. Yay! Carpet in a soaping area is a BAD idea!!! Also, going to try the blue shop towels. They “absorbe oil”! Also, a big bottle of lavender EO. Yay!


I master batch my lye also. I do a 1:1 master batch. So say I start out with 1000 grams of water, I add a 1000 grams of NaOH.  When I make my soap, I usually use a 2:1 water to lye ratio (33% lye solution). So I need to add one more part water to my master batched lye solution. To that part of water, I add my sugar (I use powdered) and salt. Sometimes I’ll change it up and use milk instead of water, but you can still add additional sugar to the milk. I hope this makes sense.  You still add liquid to your lye solution, so it’s easy to use master batching.


----------



## TashaBird

Started playing with some soap dough last night, working on an idea I had to make an embed that looks like a bubble. The goal was for it to look like a painted bubble, kind of. I had a few gaps between the colors. So, I have to be more careful to smoosh them together when I’m layering them. But, I’m pretty happy with how they look, for a first try! I’m blaming those spots on the pink soap on the shea butter, which I’m just trying to use up. They’re pretty stinking cute though!


----------



## GemstonePony

CatahoulaBubble said:


> Holy soap on a stick. I just had the craziest soap experience in my life. I have had some batches go bad but this just went totally tits up. I was making a custom batch for a customer that wanted honey and beeswax added and a custom scent I had to design.  They wanted two colors, blue on the bottom and orange on the top. Everything was going ok until I split the batch and added the color and suddenly both batches just seized like an engine out of oil. I threw both batches each in a pot and added some water and was trying to stir both soaps and suddenly the blue batch starts erupting out of the pot. Hot soap all over the stove. I got the orange off the heat and the blue over to the sink and blue soap is bubbling everywhere. I beat it into submission and then put it back on low and stirred til my arm almost fell off and it finally came together enough for me to pour it in the mold. Then I started on the orange one which did fine until the orange turned brownish orange so no brilliant sunset color. Then when it was ready I poured it into the mold but it pushed the blue up the sides but I did get it all in. I definitely can't give this to the customer but maybe someone else will want it. It's definitely a rustic looking soap now. I've used honey before but never beeswax. I don't think I will ever do that again.


Wow! I'm curious, what percentage of beeswax were you using?


----------



## msunnerstood

Misschief said:


> Phew! Wrapped eight (I think) batches of soap today for tomorrow's market. It's going to be an interesting one; it's only supposed to be -2C (about 30F) and we're outdoors.


Part of the reason I hesitate to do markets. I cant handle the cold.
Stay warm and wish you tons of sales

@TashaBird Impressive Soup Dough! I just started and I havent got past making little beads.


----------



## Basil

TashaBird said:


> Started playing with some soap dough last night, working on an idea I had to make an embed that looks like a bubble. The goal was for it to look like a painted bubble, kind of. I had a few gaps between the colors. So, I have to be more careful to smoosh them together when I’m layering them. But, I’m pretty happy with how they look, for a first try! I’m blaming those spots on the pink soap on the shea butter, which I’m just trying to use up. They’re pretty stinking cute though!



I love those! So clever!


----------



## CatahoulaBubble

GemstonePony said:


> Wow! I'm curious, what percentage of beeswax were you using?


I used 1 oz of beeswax for 7lbs of soap. Which was under what was called for in a brambleberry recipe I saw online for making beeswax soap.  The BB recipe called for 2.8 oz beeswax for  a 10oz mold.  I only did one stick blend of 2 seconds after I poured the lye as I had already stick blended the wax, oils, and fragrance. The colors I added were nurture colors that have never caused seizing before. The temp of the oils was around 170 because with beeswax you have to soap at higher temps so I knew I'd have to move fast but never have I had a soap on a stick like that. I unmolded it this morning but the blue layer is still soft so I'm going to let it sit for a bit before I cut it. The fragrance held up to me cooking it and when I cleaned up the pots this morning the hardened soap is quite lovely. I do like HP soap but it always darkens the colors when you HP it so it won't work for this customer but I'm sure other people will like it. The fragrance is orange, honey, cinnamon, nutmeg, frankincense, and a eucalyptus which sounds like it would be horrible but it's actually pretty nice. I never would have put those scent combinations together on my own.


----------



## msunnerstood

Ill never understand how you can prepare soap frosting with the same oils, at the same temperature, and have one batch take 20 minutes to firm up and the next 4 minutes and you better move fast. got the soap piped but i had to place the embeds quickly because it was setting fast too

eta: figured it out, its the new tallow. Its leaf tallow and from what I read, is higher in stearic.


----------



## The Park Bench

amd said:


> Finished the first round of restocking soaps, which is about where I planned to be for 2020 - although I had planned to have all my soaps done by March 1 and it was June 1... ahem. It still left me with most of the summer free to not have to make soap and start restocking in Aug/Sept, so that part of the plan is working, I'll work on my follow through for 2021. Restocked two CM soaps (The Perfect Man and Cucumber Melon Splash), and two yogurt & honey soaps (Cranberry and Mango Menthol). I'm much happier with the Mango Menthol this go around. The last time I made it I erred too far on the side of caution with the menthol, and ran short of the mango FO. This time I think I hit the right amount of menthol (no tingle but smells of light mint). I might be a fan of this combo now!


How much menthol did you use that you were happy with?


----------



## Louise Taylor

Today I cut the Chocolate orange soap that I made yesterday. Chocolate in soap make it very soft ( higher sf).  I am guessing this will take longer to cure but it will still be ready by Christmas


----------



## Catscankim

Cut my pine tar soap. Excuse the crumbs from my slicer lol. They are out in the garage bedroom and im not going to bring them back in for another photo.

They stink to high heavens. I hope they mellow out. Dr Squatchs doesnt smell anything like this, so i wonder how much PT they put in theirs. I used 10% PT and 6% Pine FO. I put pumice in it...3T. I was afraid i put too much, but you cannot see it in the cut soap. AC made them pretty black.

As promised to @AliOop lol, here is my cut. They are safely out of the house lol.


----------



## LilianNoir

Wrapping Halloween and Pumpkin Spice soaps to send to friends. 
Planning out FOs for a batch of MP Halloween soap I decided, yesterday, that I needed to do.


----------



## Catscankim

CatahoulaBubble said:


> Don't microwave the lye. It will make a mess in your microwave and possibly melt the container.


I was wondering about this. I have a batch of lye in a container on my counter that i made for salt bars, then didnt have enough coconut oil for the recipe, so had to redo my lye for a smaller batch. I saved this one for my regular sized Batch.


----------



## LilianNoir

Catscankim said:


> Cut my pine tar soap. Excuse the crumbs from my slicer lol. They are out in the garage bedroom and im not going to bring them back in for another photo.
> 
> They stink to high heavens. I hope they mellow out. Dr Squatchs doesnt smell anything like this, so i wonder how much PT they put in theirs. I used 10% PT and 6% Pine FO. I put pumice in it...3T. I was afraid i put too much, but you cannot see it in the cut soap. AC made them pretty black.
> 
> As promised to @AliOop lol, here is my cut. They are safely out of the house lol.
> View attachment 50893


Kim I love these!
There's something really beautiful and satisfying about a simple, clean looking bar of soap. The top texture adds just enough visual interest without taking away from the simplicity. Really, I love these.


----------



## The Park Bench

Made a small batch of mentholated shower steamers, it went smoothly and I will probably make a bigger batch tomorrow.  And, wowza, are my sinuses cleared out LOL those menthol crystals are no joke!


----------



## Catscankim

LilianNoir said:


> Kim I love these!
> There's something really beautiful and satisfying about a simple, clean looking bar of soap. The top texture adds just enough visual interest without taking away from the simplicity. Really, I love these.


Thank you! I love black soap. Almost any fragrance fits. I actually thought of making charcoal bars my “thing”, but i really like playing with swirls too. I tried to do a white swirl in a charcoal bar, but they turned out to be ugly lol. Epic fail.


----------



## CatahoulaBubble

Second try at beeswax soap. This was a custom order for a neighbor who wanted me to use Honey, Beeswax, and Bee Pollen from her bees so she can give out gifts to her friends and family. The first batch went to soap on a stick but I figured out where I went wrong. I let my oils with the beeswax get too cool so when I added the lye the beeswax hardened and turned to concrete.  This time I did another batch but made sure my oils were at 130*F and it all came together nicely. Whew!


----------



## AliOop

Catscankim said:


> Cut my pine tar soap. Excuse the crumbs from my slicer lol. They are out in the garage bedroom and im not going to bring them back in for another photo.
> 
> They stink to high heavens. I hope they mellow out. Dr Squatchs doesnt smell anything like this, so i wonder how much PT they put in theirs. I used 10% PT and 6% Pine FO. I put pumice in it...3T. I was afraid i put too much, but you cannot see it in the cut soap. AC made them pretty black.
> 
> As promised to @AliOop lol, here is my cut. They are safely out of the house lol.


Thank you for not making me call for a safety check. 

Cut all three soaps from yesterday.  Try #3 for the challenge was, as I'd feared, a beautiful drop swirl. Sigh. The other two confetti soaps had a lot of air holes from an FO that brought the batter to medium-thick trace pretty quickly (along with some TD).  But at least my students from yesterday came back to watch the cut.


----------



## amd

The Park Bench said:


> How much menthol did you use that you were happy with?


2% of total batch weight. It gives it a fresh scent without the tingle. 

I made this soap today after months of planning.


----------



## Basil

Today I washed all the soap dishes after letting them sit for a few days. That was so much easier! ( found on the forum) The weather is unusual for this area, in Oct. it usually snows. Instead we have 40 mile an hour wind outside so my day has been reading everything I can on this forum.I also decided to use my computer instead of my phone to read the forum and found that was so much easier too! I found the thread "what advice would you give to your beginning self"...I read every single comment and printed several pages for my notebook.   Thank you all for your knowledge, your willingness to share, and your sense of humor! I feel like I took two steps backward to get 3 steps ahead and it's been such a great day learning. So far I've made every mistake that was mentioned!


----------



## Misschief

msunnerstood said:


> Part of the reason I hesitate to do markets. I cant handle the cold.
> Stay warm and wish you tons of sales
> 
> @TashaBird Impressive Soup Dough! I just started and I havent got past making little beads.


I ended up emailing the organizers to see if they had any cancellations inside; they did and I ended up indoors, thankfully. I'm a wimp.


----------



## norrysoaper

Poured my last big batch for the holiday season. Now it's time to play.... New swirls, oils, scents..


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

AliOop said:


> Forgot to mention earlier that I was actually conducting a soaping class for some very interested students. As you can see from the pic, we observed all COVID safety protocols by having them remain behind a thick glass shield.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .View attachment 50880


Oh how cute' 


TheGecko said:


> Sadly, all my plans for today today were derailed by a scratched eyeball and a long nap.  Maybe tomorrow will be better.


Hope your eye heals quickly' thats miserable.

Today I worked on another try on the Tall & Skinny Shimmy Challenge.  The 1st try today was a fail I forgot to add my soft oils & realized it when I looked at my counter top and saw the oils setting in the container' ugh heart break! as the batter seized up the second I added the EO, I quickly threw it in a pot thinking i'll HP it & add the oils i'd forgotten' what a mess! I threw it in a mold & covered.  2nd attempt today I'd messed up my color order' I think? I'll see when I cut it in the morning. This is my last attempt, Im out of pretty colors & 4 try's latter Im done, so regardless how it looks I'll post it in challenge. It's been fun trying to do the Shimmy Design though.


----------



## SoapDaddy70

Took a shower with a bar from my first batch of soap I made. It has been curing for 4 weeks. Bastille soap that was 75% OO - 16% Shea and 9% Castor. I know it will benefit from a much longer cure but I wanted to learn how to tell the difference in qualities of a soap so I figured what the hell. Pretty cool showering with soap that I made with my own two hands.


----------



## Zing

SoapDaddy70 said:


> Took a shower with a bar from my first batch of soap I made. It has been curing for 4 weeks. Pretty cool showering with soap that I made with my own two hands.


It's the best, isn't it?!


----------



## SoapDaddy70

Zing said:


> It's the best, isn't it?!


I am slightly embarrassed to say it was an emotional moment. Lol


----------



## AliOop

msunnerstood said:


> Ill never understand how you can prepare soap frosting with the same oils, at the same temperature, and have one batch take 20 minutes to firm up and the next 4 minutes and you better move fast. got the soap piped but i had to place the embeds quickly because it was setting fast too
> 
> eta: figured it out, its the new tallow. Its leaf tallow and from what I read, is higher in stearic.


As someone who does a lot of HP, you probably know that even small amounts of even partially-saponified soap will accelerate the new batter. I have used this trick to accelerate HTHP batter intentionally, by tossing in just a few shreds of finished soap. But it sure is a pain when you don't want to speed up the batter! My SB has a couple of spots that trap the soap, even when I whir it in hot water to clean it out.

All that to say, my second batch is almost always faster than the first, and I've pretty much narrowed it down to the difficulty of getting all the batter out of the bell of my SB.  YMMV.


----------



## CatahoulaBubble

Ugh well apparently the culprit was the fragrance oil blend I put together for this beeswax soap. As soon as I put it in it began ricing and trying to seize. I just beat it to death and stick blended as much as I can but I think it's going to be lumpy looking inside. It just doesn't have that smooth soap texture. Which sucks because now this is the 2nd batch that has gone wrong. I hope the customer is happy with it after I cut it.


----------



## Catscankim

AliOop said:


> Thank you for not making me call for a safety check.


I was still sniffling sneezing scratching using the nebulizizer crazy person. Just not as bad as bad as yesterday



AliOop said:


> Cut all three soaps from yesterday.  Try #3 for the challenge was, as I'd feared, a beautiful drop swirl. Sigh. The other two confetti soaps had a lot of air holes from an FO that brought the batter to medium-thick trace pretty quickly (along with some TD).  But at least my students from yesterday came back to watch the cut.
> 
> View attachment 50896
> View attachment 50897


I want chickens lol


----------



## AliOop

Catscankim said:


> I was still sniffling sneezing scratching using the nebulizizer crazy person. Just not as bad as bad as yesterday


So are you destashing the remainder of the pine tar now? I might be interested  



Catscankim said:


> I want chickens lol


They are so fun to watch - so smart and so dumb, all at the same time. Good thing I like them so much, because all the poop on the back doorstep is rather annoying.   There's a reason that we have a member on this forum called "ChickenPoopShoes." My pair sits right by the back door and I never wear anything else in the backyard!


----------



## Adobehead

linne1gi said:


> I master batch my lye also. I do a 1:1 master batch. So say I start out with 1000 grams of water, I add a 1000 grams of NaOH.


Yours is the clearest description I have heard for this, thank you, I am going to try it. Suddenly it makes sense.  Thank you!


----------



## Savonette

If you 95/5 NaOh/KOH do you MB 50/50 that?  Or add the KOH with the later-added liquids?


----------



## Jersey Girl

AliOop said:


> Cut all three soaps from yesterday.  Try #3 for the challenge was, as I'd feared, a beautiful drop swirl. Sigh. The other two confetti soaps had a lot of air holes from an FO that brought the batter to medium-thick trace pretty quickly (along with some TD).  But at least my students from yesterday came back to watch the cut.
> 
> View attachment 50896
> View attachment 50897


You have to try one more time!  You know you can do it. Your first attempt was amazing. Get back into that zen mode and maybe skip the FO so there will be one less thing to worry about.  Love your girls btw...looks like they’re looking for Mama!


----------



## AliOop

@Jersey Girl our White Rocks are very, very social. Whenever one of us in the yard, they are all up in our business: "Whatcha doin? Can I help? Is that a SNACK?? Your hair looks so nice today, kinda like a snack. Could I try it??"  

The banty cochins, on the other hand, like to think of themselves as a little more dignified. Sure, they will come near if a snack might be involved, but they will not stoop to following us around or eating out of our hands. You can almost see them rolling their eyes at the others, "What, were you raised in a barn?" (yes, as a matter of fact, they were, haha). 

Thanks for the encouragement. I teach an online class on Monday nights, so we will just have to see whether I've got anything left after that for soaping.


----------



## Louise Taylor

Yesterday I tried my first attempt at a butterfly swirl. Today was spent trying to get the mold out of the wooden box. Fridge for 3 hours didn’t help. Freezer for 20 minutes didn’t either. Resorted to pallet knife down the sides and brute force. Spoiled the ends a bit but they would be wasted anyway. First time this has happened to me.
The butterfly looks more like a bat but not bad for a first attempt.


----------



## AliOop

@Louise Taylor those are gorgeous!!


----------



## linne1gi

Cut and beveled my latest soap. A HP soap I made with 4 wild butters: Ucuuba Butter, Murumuru Butter, Cupuacu Butter and Bacari Butter.  I really loved making this - and I fragranced it with a mix of Kentucky Bourbon and Vermont Maple.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

I'll half to post a picture of my "Stray Chicken" that wondered in the yard & decided to stay' Miss Hen is free range' & could fly away if she wanted to, she also likes to play hide & seek w/ her egg laying, always looking for her new hiding spot though she has a nice hen house & nesting box. lol .


----------



## Zany_in_CO

linne1gi said:


> I fragranced it with a mix of Kentucky Bourbon and Vermont Maple.


Where's the Smell-O-Vision when we need it?! Mind-smells delish!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> I'll half to post a picture of my "Stray Chicken" that wondered in the yard & decided to stay' Miss Hen is free range' & could fly away if she wanted to, she also likes to play hide & seek w/ her egg laying, always looking for her new hiding spot though she has a nice hen house & nesting box. lol .





AliOop said:


> @Jersey Girl our White Rocks are very, very social. Whenever one of us in the yard, they are all up in our business: "Whatcha doin? Can I help? Is that a SNACK?? Your hair looks so nice today, kinda like a snack. Could I try it??"
> 
> The banty cochins, on the other hand, like to think of themselves as a little more dignified. Sure, they will come near if a snack might be involved, but they will not stoop to following us around or eating out of our hands. You can almost see them rolling their eyes at the others, "What, were you raised in a barn?" (yes, as a matter of fact, they were, haha).
> 
> Thanks for the encouragement. I teach an online class on Monday nights, so we will just have to see whether I've got anything left after that for soaping.


Sorry forgot to add quote above. I'm getting the hang of it. .


----------



## linne1gi

Zany_in_CO said:


> Where's the Smell-O-Vision when we need it?! Mind-smells delish!


I keep hoping for “smellovision”!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

linne1gi said:


> Cut and beveled my latest soap. A HP soap I made with 4 wild butters: Ucuuba Butter, Murumuru Butter, Cupuacu Butter and Bacari Butter.  I really loved making this - and I fragranced it with a mix of Kentucky Bourbon and Vermont Maple. View attachment 50924


Your soap sounds like its going to be amazing.


----------



## amd

I cut yesterday's "fancy pants" soap. I'm quite satisfied with the cut. I'll take pictures after I bevel the edges. This was my first time doing a dual lye bar soap (95 NaOH/5 KOH), so I wasn't sure what to expect for fluidity... and it's a floral FO. The supplier said "no ricing and no acceleration" which are the two things I worry about with florals, and this did neither, although it was a bit of trust that the supplier wasn't fibbing to me. I was happy get a nice hanger swirl. Oh, and before someone asks, the only reason I did dual lye is because I have 4lbs of KOH that I bought to play with liquid/cream soapmaking. I did my playing and now it's just sitting there, so I thought I would use it up before I accidentally grab it thinking it's NaOH and make a real mess of things.

Not sure if I'll get to make soaps this week - I should as a big order has put out of stock of my more popular soap, or dangerously low on a few, but I may not have time. I have a couple big orders of sugar scrubs that need to get made that's going to test my time management skills. Makes me so glad that this year I pared myself down from 1 FT job, 2 part time jobs and 1 soap biz, to just the FT job and the soap biz. Now if I could just rid of having to feed 4 kids and a husband...


----------



## linne1gi

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Your soap sounds like its going to be amazing.


Thank you. It’s got lovely lather already. And it’s on my curing rack - so I only think it will get better.


----------



## Suzette

Louise Taylor said:


> Yesterday I tried my first attempt at a butterfly swirl. Today was spent trying to get the mold out of the wooden box. Fridge for 3 hours didn’t help. Freezer for 20 minutes didn’t either. Resorted to pallet knife down the sides and brute force. Spoiled the ends a bit but they would be wasted anyway. First time this has happened to me.
> The butterfly looks more like a bat but not bad for a first attempt.


Lovely design!


----------



## Catscankim

I broke out my young salt bar today. Its only about 2 months cured. I love it already!

The first bars i made 4 months ago are pure coconut, 20% SF, 50% salt. I find they are super drying.

These are 90% coconut, 5% avocado, 5% castor. 20% SF, 50% salt wt. 30% lye concentration.I got the recipe here somewhere, so if it is yours feel free to claim it lol. I want to say its @TheGecko recipe.

Nice dense creamy lather, and my hands feel super soft. 

Its amazing how big of an impact 10% of other oils made on my bars. This recipe is a keeper. I have a batch of lye waiting for me to start soaping.

The batch i make fills BB 12 bar cavity mold, with enough to make 9 guest sized oval bars. I do need more fragrance in them though. The smell is almost non existent. I hate that...what do you label them as? Makes me mad lol.


----------



## Suzette

I made a big batch of holiday soap and a smaller layered loaf yesterday and cut it today. 
The idea I had was something like “you’re a mean one” but the glycerin rivers were not kind it would seem. 
I am seeing something that I haven’t experienced before with the soap. There is a slight oozing in places on the top. It’s fine everywhere else.
I’ve done a bit of reading and it would seem that it could be humidity being too high or the fragrance oil. I have used this recipe before and only the FO is new, Snowman Balls from NG. The smaller batch doesn’t have that, but does seem a bit “textured”. 
Any suggestions or ideas would be welcomed.


----------



## linne1gi

Suzette said:


> I made a big batch of holiday soap and a smaller layered loaf yesterday and cut it today.
> The idea I had was something like “you’re a mean one” but the glycerin rivers were not kind it would seem.
> I am seeing something that I haven’t experienced before with the soap. There is a slight oozing in places on the top. It’s fine everywhere else.
> I’ve done a bit of reading and it would seem that it could be humidity being too high or the fragrance oil. I have used this recipe before and only the FO is new, Snowman Balls from NG. The smaller batch doesn’t have that, but does seem a bit “textured”.
> Any suggestions or ideas would be welcomed.


What is your liquid amount? That’s the biggest thing that has helped me - discounting the water. The default in SoapCalc is just too much water for CP soap.


----------



## Suzette

linne1gi said:


> What is your liquid amount? That’s the biggest thing that has helped me - discounting the water. The default in SoapCalc is just too much water for CP soap.


I dropped it down to 36% from the 38% that defaults in SoapCalc. I had issues with my soap being too soft and found the 36% to work better for me on previous batches.


----------



## GemstonePony

Suzette said:


> I dropped it down to 36% from the 38% that defaults in SoapCalc. I had issues with my soap being too soft and found the 36% to work better for me on previous batches.


I use a 2:1 liquid:lye ratio, which works out to around 30% liquid of oils on average in my recipes. 36% is still on the high side IMO, I'd consider dropping it a few more degrees.


----------



## violets2217

I made my first successful LARGE batch of soap! 15 lbs of loveliness! My first didn’t go as planned! Accelerated to fast and was just a blob of soap by the end. This time I split it into 3 batches and worked on each layer separately! I also soaped at room temperature for the first time and I loved it! I’m pretty proud of this soap! The pot swirl layer was so fun! Pink clay is my favorite additive now! So hopefully these will be All cured and ready for Christmas gifts!!!


----------



## TheGecko

Catscankim said:


> what do you label them as?



Salt Soap


----------



## linne1gi

Suzette said:


> I dropped it down to 36% from the 38% that defaults in SoapCalc. I had issues with my soap being too soft and found the 36% to work better for me on previous batches.


That’s still quite a lot of water. It’s good to get away from water as a percentage of oils. Water has nothing to do with oils and everything to do with lye.  Best to calculate your water as a ratio of water to lye. Or as a lye concentration.  A 2:1 water to lye ratio is equal to a 33% lye solution.    A side note: The default in SoapCalc was originally intended for HP soap making where a lot of moisture is lost during the cook.   That much water/liquid is just not necessary in CP  soap.  Look further into water discounting. It’s a total game changer.


----------



## msunnerstood

the only soapy thing I did was cut my silver and gold soap. I lost several of my little embeds so Im going to need to figure out how to reattach some






I finally found a mold to make chunky candy bar-shaped wax tarts and just unmolded the flannel ones which are half blue merging into the other half red.






I bought two molds prior to this one and every time I tried to unmold, they would crack no matter how careful I was.


----------



## lenarenee

Ugh. Usually I am more of a fly by the seat of my pants type of soaper - not planning the soap out on paper ahead of time. But I decided I really should step up my game and be more professional.

The soap fairies warned me today was not a good soaping day. I was stubborn and ignored them....after all, I was going to professional and use math and formulas and calculators to do it the "right" way.

 The number of things that went wrong is just comical; and started with dropping and breaking a sturdy plastic soaping pot.  5 hours later I had ONE batch of red and white peppermint stick soap baking in the oven....because the Trial by Fire mica colored soap was....purple. Yes. P.u.r.p.l.e.   My goal: a 7 layer (perfect straight layer technique) of red and white peppermint soap - was obliterated because I decided to be a professional soaper and actually calculate the portions with math - rather than my lazy (but effective) way of eyeballing by volume. (mold holds 7 cups of soap batter)

Determined not give up, I decided on a tiger stripe (I have other Christmas soaps to get done soon) The white batter accelerated, the red batter was perfect....so the tiger stripe was a mess. Doing a simple spoon texture on top was enough to mix the mix and red to make...pink. Hoping the red and white glitter helps disguise the the ugly top.  But then it turned more purple than red.  This may be a confetti soap in the future.

Lesson learned; be true to your soaping style. And always respect the soaping fairies.



CatahoulaBubble said:


> I used 1 oz of beeswax for 7lbs of soap. Which was under what was called for in a brambleberry recipe I saw online for making beeswax soap.  The BB recipe called for 2.8 oz beeswax for  a 10oz mold.  I only did one stick blend of 2 seconds after I poured the lye as I had already stick blended the wax, oils, and fragrance. The colors I added were nurture colors that have never caused seizing before. The temp of the oils was around 170 because with beeswax you have to soap at higher temps so I knew I'd have to move fast but never have I had a soap on a stick like that. I unmolded it this morning but the blue layer is still soft so I'm going to let it sit for a bit before I cut it. The fragrance held up to me cooking it and when I cleaned up the pots this morning the hardened soap is quite lovely. I do like HP soap but it always darkens the colors when you HP it so it won't work for this customer but I'm sure other people will like it. The fragrance is orange, honey, cinnamon, nutmeg, frankincense, and a eucalyptus which sounds like it would be horrible but it's actually pretty nice. I never would have put those scent combinations together on my own.



Oohh...honey and a spicy fo - overheating. Good on your for all of that dedicated working making that soap workable!


----------



## AliOop

violets2217 said:


> I made my first successful LARGE batch of soap! 15 lbs of loveliness! My first didn’t go as planned! Accelerated to fast and was just a blob of soap by the end. This time I split it into 3 batches and worked on each layer separately! I also soaped at room temperature for the first time and I loved it! I’m pretty proud of this soap! The pot swirl layer was so fun! Pink clay is my favorite additive now! So hopefully these will be All cured and ready for Christmas gifts!!!


Great job and they look fantastic.



msunnerstood said:


> the only soapy thing I did was cut my silver and gold soap. I lost several of my little embeds so Im going to need to figure out how to reattach some


 These are divine!!


----------



## Catscankim

Suzette said:


> I dropped it down to 36% from the 38% that defaults in SoapCalc. I had issues with my soap being too soft and found the 36% to work better for me on previous batches.


After getting my hand slapped more than once here, i have settled on 33% Lye concentration on my regular bars. Which also should not be confused with the default. You need to physically change it to lye concentration. It has made a world of difference in my soaps


----------



## CatahoulaBubble

Sitting here stirring my soap frosting. I split the batch and colored both. Added the fragrance to the orange one and BAM it set up. Piped it out and when I got back to the other one it was still fluid. Added more purple, added the lavender EO, stick blended it for 15 min. Now I'm sitting here stirring and it's taking it's own sweet time. A bit thicker than pudding. I'd like to get this done so I can go to bed. lol
I do like this soap frosting. Olive oil, coconut oil, avocado oil, castor oil, and sweet almond oil. Seems to behave for the most part unless I add wonky fragrances to it. I don't like to add fragrance normally but customer requested it so here I am. I've never had it take this long to set up before though. Maybe I should have gotten my oils hotter.


----------



## Jersey Girl

violets2217 said:


> I made my first successful LARGE batch of soap! 15 lbs of loveliness! My first didn’t go as planned! Accelerated to fast and was just a blob of soap by the end. This time I split it into 3 batches and worked on each layer separately! I also soaped at room temperature for the first time and I loved it! I’m pretty proud of this soap! The pot swirl layer was so fun! Pink clay is my favorite additive now! So hopefully these will be All cured and ready for Christmas gifts!!!View attachment 50936



These turned out really beautiful!


msunnerstood said:


> the only soapy thing I did was cut my silver and gold soap. I lost several of my little embeds so Im going to need to figure out how to reattach some
> 
> View attachment 50940
> 
> 
> I finally found a mold to make chunky candy bar-shaped wax tarts and just unmolded the flannel ones which are half blue merging into the other half red.
> 
> View attachment 50941
> 
> 
> I bought two molds prior to this one and every time I tried to unmold, they would crack no matter how careful I was.



I’m loving your Christmas collection. I would love to see a ”group” photo when you have them all done. So creative!


lenarenee said:


> Ugh. Usually I am more of a fly by the seat of my pants type of soaper - not planning the soap out on paper ahead of time. But I decided I really should step up my game and be more professional.
> 
> The soap fairies warned me today was not a good soaping day. I was stubborn and ignored them....after all, I was going to professional and use math and formulas and calculators to do it the "right" way.
> 
> The number of things that went wrong is just comical; and started with dropping and breaking a sturdy plastic soaping pot.  5 hours later I had ONE batch of red and white peppermint stick soap baking in the oven....because the Trial by Fire mica colored soap was....purple. Yes. P.u.r.p.l.e.   My goal: a 7 layer (perfect straight layer technique) of red and white peppermint soap - was obliterated because I decided to be a professional soaper and actually calculate the portions with math - rather than my lazy (but effective) way of eyeballing by volume. (mold holds 7 cups of soap batter)
> 
> Determined not give up, I decided on a tiger stripe (I have other Christmas soaps to get done soon) The white batter accelerated, the red batter was perfect....so the tiger stripe was a mess. Doing a simple spoon texture on top was enough to mix the mix and red to make...pink. Hoping the red and white glitter helps disguise the the ugly top.  But then it turned more purple than red.  This may be a confetti soap in the future.
> 
> Lesson learned; be true to your soaping style. And always respect the soaping fairies.



Layers are tough and 7 is very brave!  4 is the most I’ve attempted and it was a lot of work.  I split everything and made 4 separate batches about 5-10 min apart. I know some people make the whole batch and then use an accelerating FO adding to each layer before pour, but I Haven’t tried that myself.  Ive wanted to try a rainbow layered soap but haven’t got up the nerve yet!  I just got the Trial By Fire Mica the other day. What a bummer it went purple. Do you think the purple was caused by the FO possibly?


----------



## Suzette

linne1gi said:


> That’s still quite a lot of water. It’s good to get away from water as a percentage of oils. Water has nothing to do with oils and everything to do with lye.  Best to calculate your water as a ratio of water to lye. Or as a lye concentration.  A 2:1 water to lye ratio is equal to a 33% lye solution.    A side note: The default in SoapCalc was originally intended for HP soap making where a lot of moisture is lost during the cook.   That much water/liquid is just not necessary in CP  soap.  Look further into water discounting. It’s a total game changer.


Thanks so much for this info! I will certainly try this next time!



Catscankim said:


> After getting my hand slapped more than once here, i have settled on 33% Lye concentration on my regular bars. Which also should not be confused with the default. You need to physically change it to lye concentration. It has made a world of difference in my soaps


Thank you!! This will be tested on my next batch for sure!



GemstonePony said:


> I use a 2:1 liquid:lye ratio, which works out to around 30% liquid of oils on average in my recipes. 36% is still on the high side IMO, I'd consider dropping it a few more degrees.


Thank you!


----------



## violets2217

I diluted part of my second batch of liquid soap paste. This is unscented for my daughter with the sensitive nose! My last batch had some fragrance oil and I added too soon then diluted the whole batch and it was a pretty Amber, but not so clear! Look how clear this is! Lol... I’m sooo easily impressed overly excited when it comes to my soaps!


----------



## Jersey Girl

violets2217 said:


> I diluted part of my second batch of liquid soap paste. This is unscented for my daughter with the sensitive nose! My last batch had some fragrance oil and I added too soon then diluted the whole batch and it was a pretty Amber, but not so clear! Look how clear this is! Lol... I’m sooo easily impressed overly excited when it comes to my soaps! View attachment 50953



Beautiful!  Tell me I can do this. Lol. I’ve been wanting to try liquid soap and don’t know why I feel so intimidated by it!


----------



## violets2217

Jersey Girl said:


> Beautiful!  Tell me I can do this. Lol. I’ve been wanting to try liquid soap and don’t know why I feel so intimidated by it!


I was nervous at first too! But it was a lot easier than I thought it would be! Made me think I’d like to try hot process soap bars... so after seeing your soap challenge video (I’m now in love with your husband... btw) and seeing your entry soap, I totally think you can do this!!!!


----------



## TashaBird

Just got home from a very challenging hunting trip and was happy to find a few soap supplies had been delivered. 
Do we have a “soap dough extruder tips” thread? Because we may need one!
Also, the first company to make a mechanical one can have my money. My arms are tired!!!
Also, got my goat milk frozen!!


----------



## CatahoulaBubble

I got my national shrink wrap system today. Now to pick a spot to set it up.


----------



## Jillyb

Finally got some confetti soap done. These will go on a rope. Colour is Spirulena and indego..


----------



## Jersey Girl

Jillyb said:


> Finally got some confetti soap done. These will go on a rope. Colour is Spirulena and indego..


Very pretty!  You should post this picture in the confetti soap ideas thread!


----------



## Zing

So not really a soapy thing that _I_ did, but tangentially:  Mrs. Zing has a temporary job (collecting ballots outside in a park and we're in Minneapolis, Minnesota, USA and it's been several days below freezing and it's ONLY OCTOBER 27!! and she comes home an icicle and doesn't thaw out for hours.  God bless her and her coworkers for working for our democracy!) and her coworkers were talking about their plans on how to survive winter in a pandemic, like who's going to take up knitting?  And her coworker said she's a soaper!  And teaches soaping classes!  _And _she comes on here from time to time!  So, looking at you, J---- B---- from the Twin Cities!  What's your screen name?

Also worked on plans for two new soaps, one with a mountain and moon (new mold, yeah!), one an Ione (that's Lone in New Zealandese) swirl using colors from our new kitchen (in the house we bought WITH NO KITCHEN!)

And finally,


TashaBird said:


> Just got home from a very challenging hunting trip and was happy to find a few soap supplies had been delivered.


 What the heck were you hunting?!  Is there no end to your talents?


----------



## TashaBird

@Zing deer. Can’t wait to see your mountain and moon soap!


----------



## GemstonePony

Zing said:


> So not really a soapy thing that _I_ did, but tangentially:  Mrs. Zing has a temporary job (collecting ballots outside in a park and we're in Minneapolis, Minnesota, USA and it's been several days below freezing and it's ONLY OCTOBER 27!! and she comes home an icicle and doesn't thaw out for hours.  God bless her and her coworkers for working for our democracy!) and her coworkers were talking about their plans on how to survive winter in a pandemic, like who's going to take up knitting?  And her coworker said she's a soaper!  And teaches soaping classes!  _And _she comes on here from time to time!  So, looking at you, J---- B---- from the Twin Cities!  What's your screen name?
> 
> Also worked on plans for two new soaps, one with a mountain and moon (new mold, yeah!), one an Ione (that's Lone in New Zealandese) swirl using colors from our new kitchen (in the house we bought WITH NO KITCHEN!)
> 
> And finally,
> What the heck were you hunting?!  Is there no end to your talents?


Oh, there's another soaper nearby? I'm also curious and live in the cities.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

msunnerstood said:


> the only soapy thing I did was cut my silver and gold soap. I lost several of my little embeds so Im going to need to figure out how to reattach some
> 
> View attachment 50940
> 
> 
> I finally found a mold to make chunky candy bar-shaped wax tarts and just unmolded the flannel ones which are half blue merging into the other half red.
> 
> View attachment 50941
> 
> 
> I bought two molds prior to this one and every time I tried to unmold, they would crack no matter how careful I was.


Beautiful Soap..


----------



## msunnerstood

GemstonePony said:


> Oh, there's another soaper nearby? I'm also curious and live in the cities.


Born and Raised in the Cities. Only moved out of state 3 years ago


----------



## Louise Taylor

AliOop said:


> @Louise Taylor those are gorgeous!!


Thank you 



Suzette said:


> Lovely design!


Thank you 

I made more Christmas themed soaps today. Christmas cake with all the spices you expect in cake and Mulled win with spices and citrus EOs.


----------



## Jersey Girl

Louise Taylor said:


> I made more Christmas themed soaps today. Christmas cake with all the spices you expect in cake and Mulled win with spices and citrus EOs.


Very pretty!  I especially love the one with the little holly.


----------



## Louise Taylor

Jersey Girl said:


> Very pretty!  I especially love the one with the little holly. ♥


Thank you . That is Christmas cake. It smells Devine.


----------



## TashaBird

I was supposed to be making a simple soap to test some new colors. I was having a crappy day and it was therapeutic to lose myself in the process. Tested my new extruder embeds, and practiced piping. 
I have GOT to make myself wait for the piping! No definition at all. 
Was supposed to be a silver, gold, and green ITPS. 
And I was supposed to add plain batter to the gold mica, because my batter is kind of yellow. 
then add some white mica before adding batter to my silver and green. Instead I accidentally added the plain batter (no white) to my green. So it’s sadly a bit brownish now, due to the yellow batter.
its in the oven now. I’m so glad I started oven processing! I used to use heating pad.CP is way easier! 
It’ll be fun to cut!


----------



## Catscankim

I thought i was so careful. But it seems like i broke through. And im not talkin tampons lol.

Anyway, its seems the rest looks pretty good


----------



## tommysgirl

TashaBird said:


> I was supposed to be making a simple soap to test some new colors. I was having a crappy day and it was therapeutic to lose myself in the process. Tested my new extruder embeds, and practiced piping.
> I have GOT to make myself wait for the piping! No definition at all.
> Was supposed to be a silver, gold, and green ITPS.
> And I was supposed to add plain batter to the gold mica, because my batter is kind of yellow.
> then add some white mica before adding batter to my silver and green. Instead I accidentally added the plain batter (no white) to my green. So it’s sadly a bit brownish now, due to the yellow batter.
> its in the oven now. I’m so glad I started oven processing! I used to use heating pad.CP is way easier!
> It’ll be fun to cut!


Can't wait to see it, it's gonna be great!


----------



## TashaBird

Catscankim said:


> I thought i was so careful. But it seems like i broke through. And im not talkin tampons lol.
> 
> Anyway, its seems the rest looks pretty good


Maybe it’s just on the side.


----------



## Jackie Tobey

Cut my Wizard of Oz Dorothy soap. Happy with it!!


----------



## Dawni

I got my sodium gluconate today!
And I'm going to try it out first on a dish soap... Now to figure out the calculations. 

I also stamped the rest of the Christmas soaps.




You can see the trio behind the yellow ones on the right side.. I'm just waiting on the handcrafted boxes then I'll be releasing them as a limited edition bundle. Excited for that!



linne1gi said:


> Cut and beveled my latest soap. A HP soap I made with 4 wild butters: Ucuuba Butter, Murumuru Butter, Cupuacu Butter and Bacari Butter.  I really loved making this - and I fragranced it with a mix of Kentucky Bourbon and Vermont Maple. View attachment 50924


I'm envious lol I can't ang of those here, not even in small amounts just to try them.


Jackie Tobey said:


> Cut my Wizard of Oz Dorothy soap. Happy with it!!


Soooo cute!!


----------



## TashaBird

Turned out cute enough. All 3 colors are way lighter than I’d hoped. Not silver or gold at all. I imagine that if I bump those micas up next time that I’d still get white lather due to the light color of the mica. What do you think? I’m more cautious after my red lather batch.


----------



## Dawni

Oye but those are really pretty @TashaBird! The lighter colors make the hearts stand out really well. And they look cool, as in like the weather lol


----------



## KimW

I cleaned up my hot mess from all the soap I made for the October Challenge.


----------



## GemstonePony

Y'all, I'm so excited! I just got a short loaf mold, a silicone muffin pan, silicone liners, and large piping tips. I'm planning an Oat milk and honey soap with a wood grain design and WSP Lavender Wood FO, and I'm also planning soap cupcakes with piping on top and WSP Secret Wonderland FO!
@TashaBird I think the bars look beautiful! What Micas are you using? Some are big enough they don't color the lather almost no matter how much you use. Others are small enough to stay noticably suspended in the lather even at the recommended amounts.


----------



## KimW

GemstonePony said:


> Y'all, I'm so excited! I just got a short loaf mold, a silicone muffin pan, silicone liners, and large piping tips. I'm planning an Oat milk and honey soap with a wood grain design and WSP Lavender Wood FO, and I'm also planning soap cupcakes with piping on top and WSP Secret Wonderland FO!
> @TashaBird I think the bars look beautiful! What Micas are you using? Some are big enough they don't color the lather almost no matter how much you use. Others are small enough to stay noticably suspended in the lather even at the recommended amounts.


I love your excitement!  Makes me gleeful.


----------



## TashaBird

GemstonePony said:


> Y'all, I'm so excited! I just got a short loaf mold, a silicone muffin pan, silicone liners, and large piping tips. I'm planning an Oat milk and honey soap with a wood grain design and WSP Lavender Wood FO, and I'm also planning soap cupcakes with piping on top and WSP Secret Wonderland FO!
> @TashaBird I think the bars look beautiful! What Micas are you using? Some are big enough they don't color the lather almost no matter how much you use. Others are small enough to stay noticably suspended in the lather even at the recommended amounts.


NS micas gold, silver, and green vibrance. I’m going to use more.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

TashaBird said:


> I was supposed to be making a simple soap to test some new colors. I was having a crappy day and it was therapeutic to lose myself in the process. Tested my new extruder embeds, and practiced piping.
> I have GOT to make myself wait for the piping! No definition at all.
> Was supposed to be a silver, gold, and green ITPS.
> And I was supposed to add plain batter to the gold mica, because my batter is kind of yellow.
> then add some white mica before adding batter to my silver and green. Instead I accidentally added the plain batter (no white) to my green. So it’s sadly a bit brownish now, due to the yellow batter.
> its in the oven now. I’m so glad I started oven processing! I used to use heating pad.CP is way easier!
> It’ll be fun to cut!


TashaBird my Ca Sister' you're so creative' love your post & soaps' Im inspired by your creations.


----------



## AliOop

@TashaBird my experience with silver and gold micas is that if they are blended into a significant amount of batter, they turn grey or tan, respectively. They seem to work best when added more as an oil drizzle on top, or as mica lines in between other colors of batter. Does that make sense?


----------



## Mels

Jackie Tobey said:


> Cut my Wizard of Oz Dorothy soap. Happy with it!!


Those came out really nice!


----------



## Zing

Jackie Tobey said:


> Cut my Wizard of Oz Dorothy soap. Happy with it!!


Stun. Ning.  Well done.  Am curious how you got the brick look and made all those tiny shoes?  I don't think I'd have patience for that!


----------



## Jersey Girl

Jackie Tobey said:


> Cut my Wizard of Oz Dorothy soap. Happy with it!!



Absolutely adorable!  Love love love it! ♥


Dawni said:


> I got my sodium gluconate today!
> And I'm going to try it out first on a dish soap... Now to figure out the calculations.
> 
> I also stamped the rest of the Christmas soaps.
> View attachment 51011
> 
> You can see the trio behind the yellow ones on the right side.. I'm just waiting on the handcrafted boxes then I'll be releasing them as a limited edition bundle. Excited for that!
> 
> 
> I'm envious lol I can't ang of those here, not even in small amounts just to try them.



I love your soaps and the idea of the trio. ♥


TashaBird said:


> Turned out cute enough. All 3 colors are way lighter than I’d hoped. Not silver or gold at all. I imagine that if I bump those micas up next time that I’d still get white lather due to the light color of the mica. What do you think? I’m more cautious after my red lather batch.



They are awesome!  I like the more muted colors. 

Today I cut my batch of Cuban Tobacco. Made it with the guys in mind but I really love the smell of this one myself.  Then I made a batch 


 of Lavender and another of Patchouli.  It was a pretty soapy day!


----------



## Sharyn

Wonderful video, just what I needed........ great stuff, I may need to hire your camerman LOL


----------



## Jersey Girl

Sharyn said:


> Wonderful video, just what I needed........ great stuff, I may need to hire your camerman LOL


Every time I watch it I laugh so hard I cry. The cameraman is pretty entertaining. Lol


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Jackie Tobey said:


> Cut my Wizard of Oz Dorothy soap. Happy with it!!


Absolutely love your soap' Awww 



Jersey Girl said:


> Today I cut my batch of Cuban Tobacco. Made it with the guys in mind but I really love the smell of this one myself.  Then I made a batch View attachment 51017
> of Lavender and another of Patchouli.  It was a pretty soapy day!


Ooohhh love your soap & color choice I can almost smell it from here' 

I Ordered Color Pigments Yay! .  #2 different Purples' Yellow' Orange' Peacock Blue I think I'm gonna love.


----------



## TashaBird

AliOop said:


> @TashaBird my experience with silver and gold micas is that if they are blended into a significant amount of batter, they turn grey or tan, respectively. They seem to work best when added more as an oil drizzle on top, or as mica lines in between other colors of batter. Does that make sense?


I was thinking of using more mica. You think it’ll be the same? I also was going to add some of the gold glitter, to the gold mica. Maybe super sparkles to the silver mica?


----------



## GemstonePony

TashaBird said:


> I was thinking of using more mica. You think it’ll be the same? I also was going to add some of the gold glitter, to the gold mica. Maybe super sparkles to the silver mica?


Yep, it'll pretty much be more of the same. There might be a little shimmer depending on the macron size and if it gels, but it's still going to read shimmery gray or brown. If you want it to read metallic, you pretty much have to settle for adding it to oil, not batter, and drizzling or lightly swirling that. Or you have to use clear M&P.


----------



## MarinaB

Jersey Girl said:


> Today I cut my batch of Cuban Tobacco. Made it with the guys in mind but I really love the smell of this one myself.  Then I made a batch View attachment 51017
> of Lavender and another of Patchouli.  It was a pretty soapy day!


Looks amazing  How can I make such picture? On a black ?


----------



## Catscankim

Cut my cranberry confetti. got massive glycerin rivers. I normally dont mind, but i really didnt want them in this one


----------



## TashaBird

Prepped for a run! And finally got myself a bucket opener!!!


----------



## AliOop

Catscankim said:


> Cut my cranberry confetti. got massive glycerin rivers. I normally dont mind, but i really didnt want them in this one


Are you kidding? These are amazing!!


----------



## Catscankim

AliOop said:


> Are you kidding? These are amazing!!


Well you also dont see the four in the back that the white broke through the red lol. I needed more trace on the red than i had before i added the TD to the white. The white started accelerating before the red, so i had to babysit both batters to make sure red got thick enough and white didnt get too thick.

I just finished a charcoal bar with the rest of my cranberry fo. I thought about mixing some red into the black batter, but decided against it. At the last minute i went with a mica swirl on top. I think i did too much red, but it might be ok after the cut. And I missed a spot on the top left. And i think i got bubbles. I hate bubbles. I will gently stir for an hour trying to get rid of them lol. But this happenened by adding dry ac, pulling out the blender, then putting it back in. It was a point of no return from there Lol.

it might have been a cool halloween top lol.

edit... the string is to help hold in the bowing


----------



## SoapSisters

TashaBird said:


> And finally got myself a bucket opener!!!


A bucket opener is a thing???!!! This couldn't be more timely! I ordered a bucket of shea this week, and my daughter and I struggled for half an hour trying to get it open. We finally had to cut a bit of the lid's lip to be able to get a grip. @TashaBird, I think you've saved my hands! Thank you!


----------



## Jersey Girl

Catscankim said:


> Cut my cranberry confetti. got massive glycerin rivers. I normally dont mind, but i really didnt want them in this one
> 
> View attachment 51027



Love these!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Catscankim said:


> Cut my cranberry confetti. got massive glycerin rivers. I normally dont mind, but i really didnt want them in this one
> 
> View attachment 51027


Really pretty' The glycerin rivers gives it character.



Catscankim said:


> I just finished a charcoal bar with the rest of my cranberry fo. I thought about mixing some red into the black batter, but decided against it. At the last minute i went with a mica swirl on top. I think i did too much red, but it might be ok after the cut. And I missed a spot on the top left. And i think i got bubbles. I hate bubbles. I will gently stir for an hour trying to get rid of them lol. But this happenened by adding dry ac, pulling out the blender, then putting it back in. It was a point of no return from there Lol.
> 
> it might have been a cool halloween top lol.
> 
> edit... the string is to help hold in the bowing
> 
> View attachment 51033


Really nice' love the color combo too.


----------



## Zing

SoapSisters said:


> A bucket opener is a thing???!!!


I had the same reaction and you beat me in responding.  I didn't even know this was a thing!!  Thanks, @TashaBird!


----------



## AliOop

I have a bucket opener, too, and you're right, they are awesome! Mine's a slightly different model though. A little under six feet tall, dashing salt-and-pepper hair, green twinkly eyes, and usually tells at least one joke while opening the lid. And in such great condition for a pre-owned model, IYKWIM. 

I'd share where I got this bucket opener, but they don't make 'em like this one anymore.


----------



## TashaBird

SoapSisters said:


> A bucket opener is a thing???!!! This couldn't be more timely! I ordered a bucket of shea this week, and my daughter and I struggled for half an hour trying to get it open. We finally had to cut a bit of the lid's lip to be able to get a grip. @TashaBird, I think you've saved my hands! Thank you!


It’s ridiculous! Some day I’d love a pump, but I’m not close to that scale yet. This guy is a game changer!


----------



## NMBCreative

My first attempt at a swirl. I think it was a flop . Better luck next time.


----------



## AliOop

NMBCreative said:


> My first attempt at a swirl. I think it was a flop . Better luck next time.


I understand the disappointment when it doesn't look the way you want, but that looks like nice swirled soap to me - not a flop at all!


----------



## Misschief

NMBCreative said:


> My first attempt at a swirl. I think it was a flop . Better luck next time.


That is no flop... I think it looks great!


----------



## GemstonePony

NMBCreative said:


> My first attempt at a swirl. I think it was a flop . Better luck next time.


I understand your disappointment, I'm always sad when soap doesn't look the way I had envisioned as well.
But, it looks swirly to me! And I'm sure the soap itself is lovely! Nobody else can see inside your head, all they'll be able to see is this lovely, swirly soap. I know it's not what you wanted, but it's still a nice soap.


----------



## The_Phoenix

I've been making a ridiculous amount of soap, just haven't posted them. I made four New Year's soaps, as well as an Apocalyptic 2020 soap. I ordered a bunch of soap molds to make Valentine's Day soaps. Making lots of lotion bars this weekend, My husband keeps stealing from my stash!  I made a huge amount of 50/50 lye and will make only enough soap to use that up and then I'll be taking a break from soap making until the end of November. Going to shift gears and make body butter, lotion bars, wax melts (I'm only doing so because people have been asking me to make candles and wax melts seems like a cheaper and less complicated compromise). 

Funny thing. I found the recipe for one of the first batches of soap I made and was aghast. It contained a whopping 30% CO. Yikes. No wonder it made me itchy. I've learned a lot since then. 

I cut a batch of wine soap yesterday and the fragrance was so strong that I could feel it in my throat. That's never happened to me before. A good reminder to not get lazy and make sure I test fragrance oils. I just hope it relaxes during the curing process. 

I broke my toe a few weeks ago (right foot, toe nearest to the big toe). It's not soapy thing related. I just needed to moan and complain about yet ONE MORE THING I loathe about 2020. 

For the heck of it, here's a soap photo.


----------



## The Park Bench

CatahoulaBubble said:


> I got my national shrink wrap system today. Now to pick a spot to set it up.


I love mine and have used it on the regular for over 5 years!



NMBCreative said:


> My first attempt at a swirl. I think it was a flop . Better luck next time.


Oh, but I like it!! Did you scent it?

I cut the Lemon Basil soap that I poured yesterday AND washed the mountain of dishes that of course came along with it!


----------



## AliOop

Jackie Tobey said:


> Cut my Wizard of Oz Dorothy soap. Happy with it!!


So well done - just love these!!



TashaBird said:


> I was thinking of using more mica. You think it’ll be the same? I also was going to add some of the gold glitter, to the gold mica. Maybe super sparkles to the silver mica?


Yes, sadly I think it won't help. It's really hard to get sparkly soap unless it is just the tops, mica lines, or  M&P like @GemstonePony suggested. FWIW, I really like how the bars look as-is!


----------



## The_Phoenix

The Park Bench said:


> I cut the Lemon Basil soap that I poured yesterday AND washed the mountain of dishes that of course came along with it!


I LOVE the colors. Makes me think of a sunshiny day. Is this HP soap?


----------



## SPowers

TashaBird said:


> I was thinking of using more mica. You think it’ll be the same? I also was going to add some of the gold glitter, to the gold mica. Maybe super sparkles to the silver mica?



I've used Sterling Silver quite a bit in an attempt to have it look silver but alas it always just looks gray.  So I've taken to do the mica in oil to drizzle on the top and as a mica line inside.


----------



## The_Phoenix

Jackie Tobey said:


> Cut my Wizard of Oz Dorothy soap. Happy with it!!


So clever! Wizard of Oz is my all-time favorite movie. Super impressed with your creativity.


----------



## SPowers

I made a new soap with the colours inspired by the yellow and blue tapestry... think that type of idea might better be pulled off using a slab mold where you have more control of the design. I'm not in love but I don't mind it.  Think it needs more white. Unfortuantely the fragrance (Butt Naked) has vanillan in it which seems to have changed the yellow to more orangey but so far it hasn't affected the white??   Someone thought it was reminiscent of a Van Goh painting - Starry Night maybe - I sort of get it.  I wanted to name it something like 'French Kiss' but not sure if people will get that?  What do you think?


----------



## Zing

NMBCreative said:


> My first attempt at a swirl. I think it was a flop . Better luck next time.


WHADAYA MEAN, 'FLOP'?!


----------



## Mellicious

Experimenting with Soap dough


----------



## The Park Bench

The_Phoenix said:


> I LOVE the colors. Makes me think of a sunshiny day. Is this HP soap?


Thank you!  No, it is CP.


----------



## Jersey Girl

MarinaB said:


> Looks amazing  How can I make such picture? On a black ?


 I recently discover an app called Photo Room. It can change the background of a picture.  I use the free version so basically you can choose black or white. It works better if you take your picture against a black background.  Then it just kind of darkens it and makes it look cleaner.



Mellicious said:


> Experimenting with Soap dough



O. M. G. !!!  Cutest thing ever!


----------



## Basil

Dawni said:


> I also stamped the rest of the Christmas soaps.
> View attachment 51011
> 
> You can see the trio behind the yellow ones on the right side.. I'm just waiting on the handcrafted boxes then I'll be releasing them as a limited edition bundle. Excited for that!


Those are beautiful! I think you only use ‘natural’ colorants right? Can I ask you what you used? I’m trying to learn more about them. Thanks!!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Mellicious said:


> Experimenting with Soap dough





 Well done, @Mellicious ! Be sure to post the pics in the photo gallery if you haven't done so already. Hate to see them get buried in this thread.


----------



## Basil

All I can say is I just love you all. What inspirations, alllllll of you!!!


----------



## msunnerstood

Mellicious said:


> Experimenting with Soap dough


ADORABLE!

I have a date with soap dough myself tonight, I'm making a Fight of the Penguins" soap


----------



## TashaBird

@AliOop i get good sparkles w NS Super Sparkle, but metallic silver didn’t work. May try to combine the two.
@GemstonePony yeah, I may have to settle for sparkly grey.
A friend gave me a $ gift and asked that I get myself some art supplies. 
I got these and they’re SUPER cool looking! Now I want to pipe all the things!!!
Anyone else ever used these tips with the balls on the end?


----------



## AliOop

TashaBird said:


> @AliOop i get good sparkles w NS Super Sparkle, but metallic silver didn’t work. May try to combine the two.
> @GemstonePony yeah, I may have to settle for sparkly grey.


Let us know how it turns out! If you can figure out how to make a metallic CP soap (not just tops), you will rise to another level of soaping fame, even above the pull-through fame to which you have already attained.


----------



## msunnerstood

so I need a bit of practice but here is my first penguin attempt


----------



## Zing

Mellicious said:


> Experimenting with Soap dough


Strong the Force is with this one.


----------



## AliOop

msunnerstood said:


> so I need a bit of practice but here is my first penguin attempt


Adorbs!!!


----------



## TashaBird

msunnerstood said:


> so I need a bit of practice but here is my first penguin attempt
> 
> View attachment 51065


I lub him!


----------



## Jersey Girl

Zing said:


> Strong the Force is with this one.



I think you meant to say “with this one is”. Lol


----------



## TashaBird

So much prep. Didn’t quite making to “actual” making. But prepped my squeeze bottles (quite the process!), blended my EOs, and prepped my colors. 
Blending micas more than previously.
Also, plan on documenting which pull through plates make which soaps. Just been kind of a free for all so far.


----------



## GemstonePony

TashaBird said:


> @AliOop i get good sparkles w NS Super Sparkle, but metallic silver didn’t work. May try to combine the two.
> @GemstonePony yeah, I may have to settle for sparkly grey.
> A friend gave me a $ gift and asked that I get myself some art supplies.
> I got these and they’re SUPER cool looking! Now I want to pipe all the things!!!
> Anyone else ever used these tips with the balls on the end?


It happens I have used all those things. The thing with the balls is meant to be pointed straight down, and then squeeze while turning it back and forth as you pull it up. It leaves a ball- shaped space in the center, that can then be filled with other piping or decorations.
The flat-tipped points are a dollop technique.
I strongly recommend practicing with all of them before piping on top of something you care about. Sadly, I don't have pictures of any of my finished items on hand.


----------



## TashaBird

GemstonePony said:


> It happens I have used all those things. The thing with the balls is meant to be pointed straight down, and then squeeze while turning it back and forth as you pull it up. It leaves a ball- shaped space in the center, that can then be filled with other piping or decorations.
> The flat-tipped points are a dollop technique.
> I strongly recommend practicing with all of them before piping on top of something you care about. Sadly, I don't have pictures of any of my finished items on hand.


Thanks! I like to make loaves with various things that I’m practicing. They’re usually pretty enough, and makes it more worth the effort. I can’t wait to pipe a bunch!!!


----------



## GemstonePony

My soapy thing for this evening was soap cupcakes! I'll post better pics tomorrow once they're unmolded, but I'm super thrilled I was able to pull this off! They're 72% mango butter, 15% coconut oil, 7% castor oil, with WSP Secret Wonderland FO (accelerator, but smells amazing!). Twice my usual amount of Slippery Elm Bark because I wanted the uncolored base to look like it has spices, and I hope the Micas in the "frosting" will be enough to carry the color, even with a tan undertone. Right now it's still a bit orange, but I expect it to finish lightening by... Checks time... Later on today.
There isn't as much frosting on a few of the 5 cupcakes because I thought I was running out of frosting (Which was all the same batch, and used up my mango butter). The weird flower thing is made of excess frosting batter, so it turns out I did have enough, but that's knowledge for next time.


----------



## earlene

While traveling home from my roadtrip with Kitty Baby to Texas & back again, I made a T&S loaf of soap, and masterbatched some NaOH with cornsilk.  I probably should have done neither than night because I suspect I was too tired (driving all day) to be doing such activities.  My soap formula was not conducive to pouring at emulsion even though I only hand stirred with a whisk. It thickened up too fast and I had to change my design plan.  Then when I made the MB lye solution, I made a stupid mistake and did not premeasure the NaOH to ensure I had the right amount of water.  So I ended up with [36% lye].  Not a big deal, but definitely not my usual 50:50 ratio for the [50% lye].  So I'll be making a few soaps with a straight-up 36% and corn silk.  Oh, and the corn silk didn't really want to dissolve.  It was harder to get to dissolve than regular silk.  Of course I was pretty much running on empty by the time I was trying to get the corn silk to let go of it solidarity.  In spite of my exhaustion, I drove to a store at 6:30 am (I had been up all night - stupid stunt on a roadtrip!) and bought yet another mesh strainer so I could pour the lye solution through and strain out the corn silk stringies.  I finally got the mb lye solution into the bottles & packed up for transport home in an insulated cooler in my car.

Well that was several days ago; I'd have to look bag to check the date, but today I finally decided to unmold and cut the soap.  Amazingly it was perfect for un-molding and cutting, but too soft as yet for beveling  That's okay; I'm too tired for that right now anyway. I love how the colors came out though and it's looking like the Bitter Creek North Vanilla Stabilizer is really doing a great job of holding back the Dragon's Blood discoloration that I normally get.  

Normally I like how DB discolors, because it turns colors into a deep rich jewel shade of whatever color it is mixed into and enhances the colors in that respect.  But I wanted to experiment with it because it is the first time using it, having only just purchased it recently.  So I'll be keeping an eye on these bars of soap for some time to come.

The Easter Egg soap I made a few years ago, my pastels became gorgeous jewels, that I re-named Dragon's Eggs. They were beautiful and rich and smelled divine. But it will be good to know how well this works because maybe I can make pastel Easter Egg soap that will maintain their pastel shades. That would be really nice, too.


----------



## Dawni

No soap again today, but I did make a batch of mini lotion bars for a lady who wants to include them in her care packages. Check out my hand cut/punched/written tags




And yes, that's a plantable pen 



Basil said:


> Those are beautiful! I think you only use ‘natural’ colorants right? Can I ask you what you used? I’m trying to learn more about them. Thanks!!


Thank you! Colors are:
Yellow: annato infusion
Brown: cocoa powder in water
Light brown: black bean infusion
Purple: ratanjot, indigo and manjistha infusions
And zince oxide for their lighter shades. 

There are several threads on natural colorants around the forum, some old, several newish, all with good info on these and several other colors


----------



## Basil

Dawni said:


> There are several threads on natural colorants around the forum, some old, several newish, all with good info on these and several other colors


Thank you! I’ve read some of the threads but don’t think I’ve hit them all. I’ll look more.  I bought a book that just came out recently on natural soap color and it explains infusions in more detail than I’ve seen in any other book. I haven’t tried them yet as I’ve just started exploring more colors the last 6 months. I’ve learned spirulina turns brown in one soap but stayed green in another and it’s older! I have some other soaps over a year old where some colors have morphed, others have stayed....none have been with infusions :-(I like your colors. Can I ask how long you’ve been making soap?


----------



## Dawni

Basil said:


> Thank you! I’ve read some of the threads but don’t think I’ve hit them all. I’ll look more.  I bought a book that just came out recently on natural soap color and it explains infusions in more detail than I’ve seen in any other book. I haven’t tried them yet as I’ve just started exploring more colors the last 6 months. I’ve learned spirulina turns brown in one soap but stayed green in another and it’s older! I have some other soaps over a year old where some colors have morphed, others have stayed....none have been with infusions :-(I like your colors. Can I ask how long you’ve been making soap?


Oh yes, natural colorants are finicky! That ratanjot I mentioned gives me green and blue aside from purple, and that too in varying shades haha. Some fade to a very light version of themselves, if not brown or a light tan. You'll know manjistha as madder, that sticks for me. Annatto is great at staying put, turmeric not so much. They do need a lot of experimenting.

I've been soaping a lil less than 2 and a half years 

Ok so I'm productive today haha.. Stamped my green clay soaps just now. Later if the lil dude sleeps early maybe I'll get on that dish soap I keep saying I'll make lol


----------



## msunnerstood

4 Penguins down, 10 to go


----------



## TashaBird

GemstonePony said:


> It happens I have used all those things. The thing with the balls is meant to be pointed straight down, and then squeeze while turning it back and forth as you pull it up. It leaves a ball- shaped space in the center, that can then be filled with other piping or decorations.
> The flat-tipped points are a dollop technique.
> I strongly recommend practicing with all of them before piping on top of something you care about. Sadly, I don't have pictures of any of my finished items on hand.


Have you ever used the piping bags/tips to make embeds?


----------



## GemstonePony

TashaBird said:


> Have you ever used the piping bags/tips to make embeds?


Haha, thus far only as an ill-advised component of my last marble soap, where I was rushed and didn't wait for it to set up before piping it, resorted to freezing it, and placed the frozen batter pieces in the loaf. Most of the definition was lost in the final result, but if you know what you're looking for you can see the remains of some of my efforts. 
One of the things I did a lot of with buttercream frosting was piping lavender flowers (among other things), so at some point I want to do a Lavender soap with piped lavender flowers on top.


----------



## TashaBird

GemstonePony said:


> Haha, thus far only as an ill-advised component of my last marble soap, where I was rushed and didn't wait for it to set up before piping it, resorted to freezing it, and placed the frozen batter pieces in the loaf. Most of the definition was lost in the final result, but if you know what you're looking for you can see the remains of some of my efforts.
> One of the things I did a lot of with buttercream frosting was piping lavender flowers (among other things), so at some point I want to do a Lavender soap with piped lavender flowers on top.


That’s a great idea! The real flowers look yucky usually. I always have some batter left from my pull throughs, and I’m about to do a big batch, Maybe I’ll try and pipe them into some individual cavity molds, instead of making more soap dough. I’m up to my eyeballs in soap dough right now.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Happy Halloween
Ive been trying different CP formulas & playing w/ design & colors. Im perplexed tied between the two worlds of CP & HP Soaping.  Today i'm ordering more soap supplies & make face moisturizing lotion w/ hyaluronic acid, absorbing oils & cocoa butter, i've ran out.


----------



## Misschief

I've set this up in my kitchen for a couple of friends who want to get started on their Christmas shopping. One will be here sometime this morning and the other, and a friend, will be coming over tomorrow. I put together a sampling of my products for them.


----------



## Catscankim

Misschief said:


> I've set this up in my kitchen for a couple of friends who want to get started on their Christmas shopping. One will be here sometime this morning and the other, and a friend, will be coming over tomorrow. I put together a sampling of my products for them. View attachment 51093


Your display is beautiful!!


----------



## Misschief

Catscankim said:


> Your display is beautiful!!


Thank you, Kim. My friend has been and gone and it was definitely worthwhile setting it all up.


----------



## Zing

Boo!


Dawni said:


> I've been soaping a lil less than 2 and a half years


This really took me aback!  I think of you as a long-time veteran and thought you were on this forum long before me.  Your soaps are so advanced and all that natural colorant stuff.  You must have had a super steep learning curve!  And how old is your little one?  Like were you learning soaping while parenting a baby?!

@Misschief Awesome display!!  What products are in the jars and bags?  And are those baby feet soaps?!  You are a good friend to do that.

So many firsts for this soaper today!  First time using my mini-column mold to make a moon for tomorrow's soap.  First time _not _using my stick blender and just hand stirring to emulsion (as always, fingers crossed it's truly at emulsion!).  First time CPOPing (must. not. open. oven. door.)  It's a white and gray in the pot swirl.

It was so weird to soap with such small volumes!  Everything cooled so quickly.  And I didn't have 1/16 teaspoons for the colorants.  My learning is that next time I will make enough for a mini-cylinder _and _a loaf mold.  And I don't usually soap in the mornings.  When can I have my post-soaping wine?  Isn't it after 5 p.m. somewhere?


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Misschief said:


> I've set this up in my kitchen for a couple of friends who want to get started on their Christmas shopping. One will be here sometime this morning and the other, and a friend, will be coming over tomorrow. I put together a sampling of my products for them. View attachment 51093


Thats so awesome' All your products look amazing, great Idea for sales.


----------



## Mellicious

msunnerstood said:


> so I need a bit of practice but here is my first penguin attempt
> 
> View attachment 51065


Cute


----------



## msunnerstood

whew, finally have enough. some have one leg up, others have both and some both feet down. the soap will be a little silly but hopefully fun


----------



## Catscankim

@Zing All i do is cpop anymore, except my little guest cavity molds for extra batter. Kinda neat to see the difference in gel vs non gel from the same batch too.

I have the benefit (if you call it that), working second shift, so i soap when i get home from work then go to bed, so no peeking here lol. But i have peeked. If you leave the oven light on, it stays at a nice warm temp



msunnerstood said:


> whew, finally have enough. some have one leg up, others have both and some both feet down. the soap will be a little silly but hopefully fun
> 
> View attachment 51096


These are super CUTE!!!!


----------



## The Park Bench

msunnerstood said:


> whew, finally have enough. some have one leg up, others have both and some both feet down. the soap will be a little silly but hopefully fun
> 
> View attachment 51096


Amazing!



Catscankim said:


> @Zing All i do is cpop anymore, except my little guest cavity molds for extra batter. Kinda neat to see the difference in gel vs non gel from the same batch too.
> 
> I have the benefit (if you call it that), working second shift, so i soap when i get home from work then go to bed, so no peeking here lol. But i have peeked. If you leave the oven light on, it stays at a nice warm temp


I've yet to cpop, but I am intrigued!  I am waiting for today's batch of charcoal sea salt bars to finish baking while I peruse the forum


----------



## AliOop

Haven't soaped yet today, but I did mix up a new batch of toothpaste. Normally I use fractionated CO to mix up the powders, but I accidentally grabbed the little bottle of vodka that I keep in that same supply box for mixing room sprays. Happy mistake! It mixed up more easily, and now the toothpaste is non-greasy and washes right down the sink, too. I'll just have to wait and see if the bentonite clay turns the whole thing into a brick after it sits for awhile. 

Next up is a new batch of hyaluronic facial serum. I normally mix it with AVG but am out of that, so may have to use plain distilled water instead. My favorite EOs for that are carrot seed, rose hip, and geranium. A small batch of this lasts me a year, so I split it into two small pump bottles, add a preservative, and keep the second bottle in the fridge till I've finished the first one.

Once I am done with that project, I am planning another go at a pull-through soap, this time with Christmas colors. I haven't yet tried out my shortened PVC molds that are now 12" and 6" respectively (two of each size). Since the post on the pull-through is just over 12" long, having a shorter mold should make the process much easier. That's my hope anyway!


----------



## TashaBird

msunnerstood said:


> whew, finally have enough. some have one leg up, others have both and some both feet down. the soap will be a little silly but hopefully fun
> 
> View attachment 51096


SQUEEEEEEE!!! They are ridiculously cute! I super lub them!!!


----------



## Misschief

Zing said:


> @Misschief Awesome display!! What products are in the jars and bags? And are those baby feet soaps?! You are a good friend to do that.


Thanks @Zing! 

Left Box: on the top of the box are a couple of face/body creams and Natural Deodorant; in the box are (l to r) foot scrub, body wash mousse and two sugar scrubs (Green Tea and Mocha). In the right box: on the top are Bath Salts and Fruit & Cream Angel Bath; in the box are Foaming Facial Mud Mask and the little feet are Mentho Minty Pedi Bombs (definitely not bath bombs). At the center, on the table are my lip balms and in front of the balms are lip scrub and lip serum combos. At the far right are my Cuticle Oil pens and dropper bottles (in the little organza bags).


----------



## Basil

Dawni said:


> Oh yes, natural colorants are finicky! That ratanjot I mentioned gives me green and blue aside from purple, and that too in varying shades haha. Some fade to a very light version of themselves, if not brown or a light tan. You'll know manjistha as madder, that sticks for me. Annatto is great at staying put, turmeric not so much. They do need a lot of experimenting.
> 
> I've been soaping a lil less than 2 and a half years
> 
> Ok so I'm productive today haha.. Stamped my green clay soaps just now. Later if the lil dude sleeps early maybe I'll get on that dish soap I keep saying I'll make lol


 It’s nice to know I’m on the right track with noticing morphing lol. I recently started using turmeric. I’ve used annatto and it seems to be holding soo far.. I have madder but haven’t used it. I bought some clays from elements bath and body - one of them purple Brazilian clay..are you familiar with that? I was trying to see if it gave me a different purple than alkanet. Amazing what you do with having a baby! I enjoy seeing your pictures ! I’m waiting to see what will happen with this color.. it’s a mix of indigo, rose clay, purple clay and alkanet.  I may have gone overboard  thanks for your response!


----------



## Zing

Misschief said:


> Thanks @Zing!
> 
> Left Box: on the top of the box are a couple of face/body creams and Natural Deodorant; in the box are (l to r) foot scrub, body wash mousse and two sugar scrubs (Green Tea and Mocha). In the right box: on the top are Bath Salts and Fruit & Cream Angel Bath; in the box are Foaming Facial Mud Mask and the little feet are Mentho Minty Pedi Bombs (definitely not bath bombs). At the center, on the table are my lip balms and in front of the balms are lip scrub and lip serum combos. At the far right are my Cuticle Oil pens and dropper bottles (in the little organza bags).


You are a full-service soaper!!  Head to toe!


----------



## Misschief

Zing said:


> You are a full-service soaper!!  Head to toe!


That's the goal. 
There are a few things I still need to make before the Christmas markets but it's getting there.


----------



## Dawni

Zing said:


> Boo!
> This really took me aback!  I think of you as a long-time veteran and thought you were on this forum long before me.  Your soaps are so advanced and all that natural colorant stuff.  You must have had a super steep learning curve!


Omg what a compliment, thank you Mr. Zing! I just hit my 2yr anniversary on this forum last month hehe. There's been lots to discover and still lots more to learn here


Zing said:


> And how old is your little one?  Like were you learning soaping while parenting a baby?!


My first ever encounter with soap making was mid July of 2018 while the SO held the baby for half the day, who just turned one then, only coming to me when he needed to breastfeed (the baby not him nyahaha). Even the lady teaching us every now n then stopped to wonder where the baby music was coming from upstairs lol. It was actually easier to soap then - Dustin slept more and talked less haha and now he's just always in my business (quite literally lol). I still only soap when he's napping or out cold lol, or just out. He's 3yrs and 3mos. now 



Basil said:


> I bought some clays from elements bath and body - one of them purple Brazilian clay..are you familiar with that? I was trying to see if it gave me a different purple than alkanet.


I'm envious! Been looking for purple clay but no one here sells it. It should give you a lighter purple than what you can get from alkanet. None of my clays give me enough color without help, sadly. I even have a green clay soap that's quite sandy in color lol


Basil said:


> Amazing what you do with having a baby! I enjoy seeing your pictures ! I’m waiting to see what will happen with this color.. it’s a mix of indigo, rose clay, purple clay and alkanet.  I may have gone overboard  thanks for your response!


Awww thank you! Remember to show us if it changes, it's a pretty color now too though. And I don't think it's possible to go overboard with coloring soap lol

@Misschief I'd have loved to go shopping in your kitchen hehehe

@msunnerstood I want to hug them LOL


----------



## TashaBird

Had a good soaping session today. Working on a set of pull throughs with a theme. Two down and will do two tomorrow. 
my soap pipping didn’t work out so great. 
How long do you let your batter sit before you pipe it?


----------



## Basil

Dawni said:


> I'm envious! Been looking for purple clay but no one here sells it. It should give you a lighter purple than what you can get from alkanet. None of my clays give me enough color without help, sadly. I even have a green clay soap that's quite sandy in color lol
> 
> Awww thank you! Remember to show us if it changes, it's a pretty color now too though. And I don't think it's possible to go overboard with coloring soap lol


I Will remember to do that!  I could sure check to see what it would take to mail to the Philippines and send you some clays if you’d like! I bought really small packages to start out with . It shouldn’t be hard or expensive. Let me know and I’ll check!


----------



## Dawni

Basil said:


> I Will remember to do that!  I could sure check to see what it would take to mail to the Philippines and send you some clays if you’d like! I bought really small packages to start out with . It shouldn’t be hard or expensive. Let me know and I’ll check!


Ha! I'm halfway around the globe and it will set you back more than buying a big amount of that clay for yourself lol but thank you for thinking of it 

So.. It's storming but I'm wrapping up lotion bars to send once it's safe for the delivery guys to use their motorbikes outside. I should have made slightly shorter tags. Oh well..


----------



## TashaBird

What’s the name of our soap inspiration thread? I can’t find it.


----------



## GemstonePony

TashaBird said:


> Had a good soaping session today. Working on a set of pull throughs with a theme. Two down and will do two tomorrow.
> my soap pipping didn’t work out so great.
> How long do you let your batter sit before you pipe it?


As long as it takes. It's ready when it will hold a peak. If you only want a few minutes of piping, a mildly accelerating fragrance (or a tiny amount of a stronger one) can get you to the proper consistency a little faster without exponentially accelerating the way stick-blending can. However, if you've got a lot of piping to do, you've got a lot of waiting to do first.


----------



## MarinaB

An order. One girl ordered for her Mom for Christmas. Made with sand from Delaware beach. Her Mom loves that beach.


----------



## earlene

TashaBird said:


> What’s the name of our soap inspiration thread? I can’t find it.


Did you use the advance search?  Did you look at your own history for the thread you started?   
 I think it's funny you couldn't find your own thread. Not making fun, just chuckling.

Here it is:





__





						Soap Inspiration Pictures (non soap)
					

So lately every time I see something beautiful I think “SOAP”! And I start trying to figure out how I can replicate or reflect the image, or the thing, in soap. Thought maybe some of you probably do that too. I don’t always know a technique that exists until I start looking. Here’s a couple...




					www.soapmakingforum.com


----------



## Jersey Girl

msunnerstood said:


> whew, finally have enough. some have one leg up, others have both and some both feet down. the soap will be a little silly but hopefully fun
> 
> View attachment 51096



These are adorable!  What you did with the little feet!  Love!


----------



## GemstonePony

*sigh* yesterday had a flop batch. And by flop batch, I mean 1/4 of the oils separated in the mold, and instead of a purple and white wood swirl, the top of what was left looked like brown HP. I tried pouring it into a bowl to re-mix it, but the lower half of the mixture was really, really thick. I have absolutely no idea what went wrong, so I decided to just throw it all out and start over. Second batch looked ok last I checked, but a tired math error meant I used more liquid than it needed, so if this batch doesn't separate I'll be able to unmold it sometime next week.


----------



## Dawni

You shoulda tried to HP it @GemstonePony so it really would have been brown HP lol

I just got off chatting with a customer and she bought all but one of my red reef clay soaps. She saw the pic of em stamped on Instagram (it's here in this thread somewhere too). She's putting together a baptism souvenir box for her son named Reef so she wanted em. I asked when the baptism was, in case there was time to make him soap without the word clay but there wasn't, and she didn't mind. 

She also didn't mind a short lecture (haha) about claims, and I said I don't have claims about benefits n what not other than it feels nice. I did mention that the ingredients supposedly are good for this n that but I made sure to tell her that the process of soap making changes everything chemically and it's hard to say if the properties are left intact. 

I feel validated when customers like that answer like "wow I didn't know that thank you for telling me" compared to "I don't want your soap it might not have benefits" lol.


----------



## TashaBird

earlene said:


> Did you use the advance search?  Did you look at your own history for the thread you started?
> I think it's funny you couldn't find your own thread. Not making fun, just chuckling.
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soap Inspiration Pictures (non soap)
> 
> 
> So lately every time I see something beautiful I think “SOAP”! And I start trying to figure out how I can replicate or reflect the image, or the thing, in soap. Thought maybe some of you probably do that too. I don’t always know a technique that exists until I start looking. Here’s a couple...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.soapmakingforum.com


It’s not my own thread. I found that one! Hahaha Although I do lose my own things all day long. 
This is an actual soap that i saw that blew my mind. I wanted to post a pic and the tutorial because i thought y’all would dig it too.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

After a 4 month hiatus, I finally made some soap.


----------



## GemstonePony

Dawni said:


> You shoulda tried to HP it @GemstonePony so it really would have been brown HP lol
> 
> I just got off chatting with a customer and she bought all but one of my red reef clay soaps. She saw the pic of em stamped on Instagram (it's here in this thread somewhere too). She's putting together a baptism souvenir box for her son named Reef so she wanted em. I asked when the baptism was, in case there was time to make him soap without the word clay but there wasn't, and she didn't mind.
> 
> She also didn't mind a short lecture (haha) about claims, and I said I don't have claims about benefits n what not other than it feels nice. I did mention that the ingredients supposedly are good for this n that but I made sure to tell her that the process of soap making changes everything chemically and it's hard to say if the properties are left intact.
> 
> I feel validated when customers like that answer like "wow I didn't know that thank you for telling me" compared to "I don't want your soap it might not have benefits" lol.


That's awesome!
And regarding the soap, it had a lot of purple Mica. In fact, when I tried blending it, the result was lavender purple sludge, which is why it made even less sense that the top of the solids were brown, and separated oils were clear. Without know why I was seeing what I was seeing, I didn't feel comfortable trying to salvage it.


----------



## Zing

There she is!  


Mobjack Bay said:


> After a 4 month hiatus, I finally made some soap.
> 
> View attachment 51124
> View attachment 51125
> View attachment 51126


I want to eat the brown one.  And what was the technique for the white/green/red one?  Well done on both.



TashaBird said:


> It’s not my own thread. I found that one! Hahaha Although I do lose my own things all day long.


Are you looking for this one? Browsing soap pics


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Today Ive ordered EO peppermint. re-calculated soap recipe trying to achieve soda ash, i've read a few links here & gonna try & have a positive outcome.  Can someone suggest where to buy stencils for soap pull through design? found a few on amazon but all are to big. Thx in advance .



Mobjack Bay said:


> After a 4 month hiatus, I finally made some soap.
> 
> View attachment 51124
> View attachment 51125
> View attachment 51126


Beautiful Soaps


----------



## TashaBird

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Today Ive ordered EO peppermint. re-calculated soap recipe trying to achieve soda ash, i've read a few links here & gonna try & have a positive outcome.  Can someone suggest where to buy stencils for soap pull through design? found a few on amazon but all are to big. Thx in advance .


That’s it. Thank you!
Unmolded and waiting for me to do my mountain of dishes before I can cut them. 
practiced piping into individual molds. It was awful! I keep doing it too soon, worried it’ll get to hard. I need to set a timer and walk away.


----------



## msunnerstood

ok here is "Fight of the Penguins" I cant wait to cut it


----------



## TashaBird

@msunnerstood Fanfreakingtastic!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

TashaBird said:


> That’s it. Thank you!
> Unmolded and waiting for me to do my mountain of dishes before I can cut them.
> practiced piping into individual molds. It was awful! I keep doing it too soon, worried it’ll get to hard. I need to set a timer and walk away.


Hope I didn't come across as being rude in saying "Thx In Advance" if thats what your statement above is referring to?.



msunnerstood said:


> ok here is "Fight of the Penguins" I cant wait to cut it
> 
> View attachment 51129
> View attachment 51130


Your soap looks Awesome .


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Zing said:


> I want to eat the brown one.  And what was the technique for the white/green/red one?  Well done on both.


Thanks @Zing The brown one is an expresso soap, one of my son’s favorites.  The soap with the green and red swirls was done in a slab mold. You’re looking at the interior of the slab after a horizontal cut that left me with 1” thick full size bars from the top of the slab and 1/2” thick small bars from the bottom of the slab.


----------



## Catscankim

Well, i just made my champagne soap. It did NOT go as planned. It was supposed to be 3 layers...Top and bottom pale yellow, and a swirl in the middle. I had everything measured out just fine, which is the first time i separated oils and lye pre-soaping.

Then i had an idea lol. To add my yellow to 2/3 of the batch of oils so that the two batches were the exact same shade for both layers. The mica didnt mix well with just oils. I just needed to get things to trace at different times, so it made sense to me to put it in the oils first, then split and soap 3 different times, in three containers, well six after i split the middle batch.

Apparently this is beyond my skill set.

The yellow did not mix with the oils no matter how much i stirred. Then i had a brilliant idea to sb them (still just oils). Stupid bubbles. Ok... not in a terrible time crunch, except i have league at 5:00. So i stirred until the bubbles were gone. Mica is still not mixed in well with the oils. I tried separating into the two batches, one was yellow tinted oil, the other had most of the whole yellow. Uggh. So poured them all back together...repeat. I cant add lye yet, because one is the top layer and i dont want it to set up.

Plan B. Put all the yellow back into one pot and soaped. Yellow is way too yellow. Doesnt even matter at this point, i gotta be at pool league soon. Poured this 2/3 batch and waited for it to set up.

No idea now what to do with the last third, so i added td and did a gold mica swirl on top. Hopefully it looks like a glass of champagne lol.

Then i realized my oven and microwave clocks havent been set yet. So i still had an hour to play with. I was rushing for nothing.


----------



## TashaBird

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Hope I didn't come across as being rude in saying "Thx In Advance" if thats what your statement above is referring to?.


Nope I had no idea. I mis read your comment. I got my pull through set up from wildplantanica.com her name is Chass and she’s fantabulous! She’s made me a few fun experimental plates too. Her directions were spot on! And I think the side mount is great!!!

Soap cutting dopamine rush is now called a soapamine rush. Sadly the dot come is already taken.
I’ll post proper in the gallery when I get the other two of the set done.
These two are Prosperity and Vitality. Can you tell which is which?
The next two are Love and Wisdom.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

TashaBird said:


> Soap cutting dopamine rush is now called a soapamine rush. Sadly the dot come is already taken.
> I’ll post proper in the gallery when I get the other two of the set done.
> These two are Prosperity and Vitality. Can you tell which is which?
> The next two are Love and Wisdom.


Thx so much for your information appreciate it.  This is such beautiful soap' my goodness.  Yes I can see the difference Love & Wisdom seams like it has more cut outs in the designs as well as being a different pattern. I'ts amazing how different the "same pattern stencil looks using different colors"  Im looking forward to seeing your other soap when you cut it.  Is this your Website soapamine rush?.


----------



## Shellonian

I had my first batch overheat today. I was faffing about with trying to get some into little moulds before insulating the main mould when I heard it fizzing! I might have to call it 'the surface of Io'


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

TashaBird said:


> Nope I had no idea. I mis read your comment. I got my pull through set up from wildplantanica.com her name is Chass and she’s fantabulous! She’s made me a few fun experimental plates too. Her directions were spot on! And I think the side mount is great!!!


Thank you' so much. I think this pull through design is beautiful. Yours looks fantastic.


----------



## Sharyn

Misschief said:


> Thank you, Kim. My friend has been and gone and it was definitely worthwhile setting it all up.


Your display is absolutely beautiful, so professional looking


----------



## Misschief

Sharyn said:


> Your display is absolutely beautiful, so professional looking


Thank you, @Sharyn. That's exactly what I'm aiming for.


----------



## Jersey Girl

msunnerstood said:


> ok here is "Fight of the Penguins" I cant wait to cut it
> 
> View attachment 51129
> View attachment 51130



I couldn’t love this more!


----------



## Zing

I soaped today!  It's my first landscape so am anxiously waiting to see if it turned out.  It required soaping at thick trace which just got so tedious.  I cannot frost a cake to save my life and so I am in awe of all the conversations about piping -- and good Lord, those penguins, looking at you, @msunnerstood -- so I'm nervous about the results.  

Looking for any hacks or tips on how to handle soap that goes above the loaf mold.  This was my first time doing so.  I'm used to putting a piece of cardboard on top of the mold and then towels for gelling.  Today, I put a couple of teaspoons on the edge of the mold, then cardboard, then towels.  

@TashaBird: I have no words.  Nada.  What you do is beyond all get out.


----------



## msunnerstood

Zing said:


> I soaped today!  It's my first landscape so am anxiously waiting to see if it turned out.  It required soaping at thick trace which just got so tedious.  I cannot frost a cake to save my life and so I am in awe of all the conversations about piping -- and good Lord, those penguins, looking at you, @msunnerstood -- so I'm nervous about the results.
> 
> Looking for any hacks or tips on how to handle soap that goes above the loaf mold.  This was my first time doing so.  I'm used to putting a piece of cardboard on top of the mold and then towels for gelling.  Today, I put a couple of teaspoons on the edge of the mold, then cardboard, then towels.
> 
> @TashaBird: I have no words.  Nada.  What you do is beyond all get out.


I hear you about piping soap. I struggle with it and getting the right consistency and then spacing it right. Trust me I use my embeds to disguise some of the misplacement of my piping.

I cant wait to see your landscape. I know it will turn out fine. I love how adventurous you are in trying new techniques.


----------



## KiwiMoose

I made a new batch of Ocean breeze and stearic spots soap 
I could see the spots as I was pouring, lol. Luckily there is oat milk in it so it will look a bit rustic anyway.


----------



## msunnerstood

KiwiMoose said:


> I made a new batch of Ocean breeze and stearic spots soap
> I could see the spots as I was pouring, lol. Luckily there is oat milk in it so it will look a bit rustic anyway.View attachment 51157


I love the colors!


----------



## Dawni

@Mobjack Bay that's a sexy espresso soap

@msunnerstood I wanna hug the ones laying down more now lol

@Catscankim and Mr. @Zing, your soaps will be fine 

@KiwiMoose they won't notice the spots when they're looking at your beautiful soap.. 

To early for a soapy thing lol but the storm has eased up where I am, and that lotion bar order is going out for delivery later.


----------



## TashaBird

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Thx so much for your information appreciate it.  This is such beautiful soap' my goodness.  Yes I can see the difference Love & Wisdom seams like it has more cut outs in the designs as well as being a different pattern. I'ts amazing how different the "same pattern stencil looks using different colors"  Im looking forward to seeing your other soap when you cut it.  Is this your Website soapamine rush?.


These are two different plates. I am going to document the plate with the design this go around. I have no idea which plate does what.


----------



## The Park Bench

Zing said:


> Boo!
> This really took me aback!  I think of you as a long-time veteran and thought you were on this forum long before me.  Your soaps are so advanced and all that natural colorant stuff.  You must have had a super steep learning curve!  And how old is your little one?  Like were you learning soaping while parenting a baby?!
> 
> @Misschief Awesome display!!  What products are in the jars and bags?  And are those baby feet soaps?!  You are a good friend to do that.
> 
> So many firsts for this soaper today!  First time using my mini-column mold to make a moon for tomorrow's soap.  First time _not _using my stick blender and just hand stirring to emulsion (as always, fingers crossed it's truly at emulsion!).  First time CPOPing (must. not. open. oven. door.)  It's a white and gray in the pot swirl.
> 
> It was so weird to soap with such small volumes!  Everything cooled so quickly.  And I didn't have 1/16 teaspoons for the colorants.  My learning is that next time I will make enough for a mini-cylinder _and _a loaf mold.  And I don't usually soap in the mornings.  When can I have my post-soaping wine?  Isn't it after 5 p.m. somewhere?


I so appreciate your responses and how much of an encourager  you are! #goals


----------



## Basil

msunnerstood said:


> whew, finally have enough. some have one leg up, others have both and some both feet down. the soap will be a little silly but hopefully fun


Adorable!


----------



## The Park Bench

Catscankim said:


> Well, i just made my champagne soap. It did NOT go as planned. It was supposed to be 3 layers...Top and bottom pale yellow, and a swirl in the middle. I had everything measured out just fine, which is the first time i separated oils and lye pre-soaping.
> 
> Then i had an idea lol. To add my yellow to 2/3 of the batch of oils so that the two batches were the exact same shade for both layers. The mica didnt mix well with just oils. I just needed to get things to trace at different times, so it made sense to me to put it in the oils first, then split and soap 3 different times, in three containers, well six after i split the middle batch.
> 
> Apparently this is beyond my skill set.
> 
> The yellow did not mix with the oils no matter how much i stirred. Then i had a brilliant idea to sb them (still just oils). Stupid bubbles. Ok... not in a terrible time crunch, except i have league at 5:00. So i stirred until the bubbles were gone. Mica is still not mixed in well with the oils. I tried separating into the two batches, one was yellow tinted oil, the other had most of the whole yellow. Uggh. So poured them all back together...repeat. I cant add lye yet, because one is the top layer and i dont want it to set up.
> 
> Plan B. Put all the yellow back into one pot and soaped. Yellow is way too yellow. Doesnt even matter at this point, i gotta be at pool league soon. Poured this 2/3 batch and waited for it to set up.
> 
> No idea now what to do with the last third, so i added td and did a gold mica swirl on top. Hopefully it looks like a glass of champagne lol.
> 
> Then i realized my oven and microwave clocks havent been set yet. So i still had an hour to play with. I was rushing for nothing.


OH NOOOOOOOOOOOO  ... I felt your building anxiety and then boom, you still had an hour!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

TashaBird said:


> These are two different plates. I am going to document the plate with the design this go around. I have no idea which plate does what.


That will be nice' i'll keep an eye out for your post.


----------



## rdc1978

Dawni said:


> Ha! I'm halfway around the globe and it will set you back more than buying a big amount of that clay for yourself lol but thank you for thinking of it
> 
> So.. It's storming but I'm wrapping up lotion bars to send once it's safe for the delivery guys to use their motorbikes outside. I should have made slightly shorter tags. Oh well..



May I ask how you're packaging your lotion bars?  My mom asked me to make a few for her to give as gifts for Christmas, and I'd like to make them in Christmas theme molds, but if I'm gonna do all that, I want to put them in some sort of clear packaging.  

I purchased some shrink wrap bags and a heat gun for my soap, but I cannot imagine I can heat up shrink wrap bags for lotion bars.  I guess I just just shove it in a bag and use a ribbon on the end, but I thought there might be a better way.  TYIA!


----------



## Zing

I use small tins from Joann Fabrics or Michaels for lotion bars.  My molds are bullet-cake-pops or mini-muffins.


----------



## Dawni

Hallo @rdc1978! I'm trying to promote less waste so my customers choose whether they get a naked bar, or to buy a small tin in which to house em (which doubles as their container if they don't have something cute to rest them on). 

Here's the batch I'm sending out right now in fact. The bars are wrapped in wax paper, and then cut up brown paper bags from the supermarket, and tied with twine. 





These are fine for short distances (bike messengers hehe) but I'm also struggling with eco friendly packaging for far away deliveries. 

If they want tins they look like this 




Not a very good pic lol it was night and my son had gotten his hands on this one coz he loves em but you get the idea. 

That's also my soapy thing for this morning haha, getting this order ready. I needed to make soap. Sigh..


----------



## rdc1978

Dawni said:


> Hallo @rdc1978! I'm trying to promote less waste so my customers choose whether they get a naked bar, or to buy a small tin in which to house em (which doubles as their container if they don't have something cute to rest them on).
> 
> Here's the batch I'm sending out right now in fact. The bars are wrapped in wax paper, and then cut up brown paper bags from the supermarket, and tied with twine.
> View attachment 51180
> 
> These are fine for short distances (bike messengers hehe) but I'm also struggling with eco friendly packaging for far away deliveries.
> 
> If they want tins they look like this
> View attachment 51181
> 
> Not a very good pic lol it was night and my son had gotten his hands on this one coz he loves em but you get the idea.
> 
> That's also my soapy thing for this morning haha, getting this order ready. I needed to make soap. Sigh..



So beautiful!  Well done!  I'm not that artsy, but your stuff looks just beautiful!  Thank you for sharing!



Zing said:


> I use small tins from Joann Fabrics or Michaels for lotion bars.  My molds are bullet-cake-pops or mini-muffins.



I got some small tins from amazon, and for my normal lotion bars, I think they are totally fine.  But for these holiday ones, I'd kinda like to use cute holiday molds so they are in the shape of a christmas tree/candy cane/snowflake/snowman.....and so I'd like for the person getting the lotion bar to be able to see the christmas theme lotion bar so it would be nice if it was in something clear.....I just don't know what......


----------



## Dawni

rdc1978 said:


> I got some small tins from amazon, and for my normal lotion bars, I think they are totally fine.  But for these holiday ones, I'd kinda like to use cute holiday molds so they are in the shape of a christmas tree/candy cane/snowflake/snowman.....and so I'd like for the person getting the lotion bar to be able to see the christmas theme lotion bar so it would be nice if it was in something clear.....I just don't know what......


See if you find something here that you could do.. Lots of suggestions from others.


----------



## Catscankim

Decided to give my stickblender a workout and make some castile soap. I used Zanys no slime recipe. No fragrance. Its going to double as my soaps for this months string pull challenge, which now i gotta make a micro batch of castile soap to do the string pull in a few days...to keep it castile.

I hope its ok. I had some issues with the lye solution.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Zing said:


> Looking for any hacks or tips on how to handle soap that goes above the loaf mold.



Here’s what I do.  The length is adjustable .


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Today & the next couple of days i'll be waiting for soap supply's to arrive.  I was able to watch videos on string pulling art method, its truly just amazing & beautiful! looking forward to this months challenge i've got many flat soaps I can practice on, meanwhile i'll clean house & pay bills today, ugh never fun' i'd rather be soaping.


----------



## TashaBird

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Today & the next couple of days i'll be waiting for soap supply's to arrive.  I was able to watch videos on string pulling art method, its truly just amazing & beautiful! looking forward to this months challenge i've got many flat soaps I can practice on, meanwhile i'll clean house & pay bills today, ugh never fun' i'd rather be soaping.


I had to google that method. Cool! It’s like painting. They look like flowers!


----------



## AliOop

TashaBird said:


> I had to google that method. Cool! It’s like painting. They look like flowers!


It is this month's SMF challenge! Would be fun to have you sign up and work on it with the rest of us


----------



## toomanydogs

Joined this forum! Also cut and stamped my pumpkin soap. Waiting on a WSP delivery due tomorrow. I'll be finishing off the pumpkin soap with a vanilla chai icing drizzle, and trying out a new fragrance for another soap.


----------



## TashaBird

AliOop said:


> It is this month's SMF challenge! Would be fun to have you sign up and work on it with the rest of us


My soap project cue is full up. Maybe after the holidaze. It looks like lots of fun!


----------



## GemstonePony

toomanydogs said:


> Joined this forum! Also cut and stamped my pumpkin soap. Waiting on a WSP delivery due tomorrow. I'll be finishing off the pumpkin soap with a vanilla chai icing drizzle, and trying out a new fragrance for another soap.


Welcome, and that sounds fabulous! Posts in this thread get buried pretty quickly. Please introduce yourself in the Introduction Forum when you get a moment, so we have an idea of who you are and what your soaping experience has been so far.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Lol - maybe I should name this after Van Gogh’s Starry Nights instead of Ocean? The stearic spots coupled with the oatmeal have made it very spotty!


----------



## earlene

TashaBird said:


> It’s not my own thread. I found that one! Hahaha Although I do lose my own things all day long.
> This is an actual soap that i saw that blew my mind. I wanted to post a pic and the tutorial because i thought y’all would dig it too.



Your's is the first post; that usually indicates the person who started the thread is the first post in the thread.  So I'm confused.  Soap Inspiration Pictures (non soap)

Is there another one?


Zing said:


> Looking for any hacks or tips on how to handle soap that goes above the loaf mold.  This was my first time doing so.  I'm used to putting a piece of cardboard on top of the mold and then towels for gelling.  Today, I put a couple of teaspoons on the edge of the mold, then cardboard, then towels.
> 
> @TashaBird: I have no words.  Nada.  What you do is beyond all get out.



I have not gone over the mold height, when I pour, so I can't help you there.  But I can help you avoid it if you want.  You've probably already figured this one out on your own, but if I end up with extra batter, I put it into an individual mold.

I keep a couple single soap individual molds on hand just for the occasional overflow.

As for insulating soap that is close to the rim or has raised piping, an inverted cardboard box is a suitable cover to protect the top of the soap.


----------



## Zing

earlene said:


> I have not gone over the mold height, when I pour, so I can't help you there.  But I can help you avoid it if you want.  You've probably already figured this one out on your own, but if I end up with extra batter, I put it into an individual mold.
> 
> As for insulating soap that is close to the rim or has raised piping, an inverted cardboard box is a suitable cover to protect the top of the soap.


Thanks, @earlene!  I almost always pour to just under the top and I have individual yogurt cups for my overflow.  For this particular soap, though, I intentionally went over the top.  In the future, I'll try in inverted box, that is unless cough cough hint hint @Mobjack Bay sends me hers....


----------



## TashaBird

earlene said:


> Your's is the first post; that usually indicates the person who started the thread is the first post in the thread.  So I'm confused.  Soap Inspiration Pictures (non soap)
> 
> Is there another one?
> 
> 
> I have not gone over the mold height, when I pour, so I can't help you there.  But I can help you avoid it if you want.  You've probably already figured this one out on your own, but if I end up with extra batter, I put it into an individual mold.
> 
> I keep a couple single soap individual molds on hand just for the occasional overflow.
> 
> As for insulating soap that is close to the rim or has raised piping, an inverted cardboard box is a suitable cover to protect the top of the soap.


I found it. It was the Browsing Soap Pics, actual soap. I didn’t start that one.

That good feeling after you have a good run making a batch of soap, is SO good!
But that bad feeling when you don’t think it is going to work out, is SO bad!
I just told DH that I was splurging on a more expensive EO on this batch because it was supposed to be really special. That was a rookie mistake I guess. If you want your batter to stay runny FOREVER try clary sage! Good grief!!! Doing a pull through I’m on a tight schedule usually. It was almost impossible to make myself slow down. I was cleaning up, shaking the bottles, singing Tom Petty the waiting is the hardest part.... That stuff just did NOT want to thicken! Hoping it’s not just a big blur.


----------



## GemstonePony

It's legit soap! My first attempt failed, I think it might have been false trace due to beeswax, but I also strained my lye solution and I can't vouch for how much lye material I removed (bad GemstonePony, I know). Oh, and with my fail batch, I realized my mini-loaf bows in the sides a little, so for my second batch I taped popsicle sticks to the sides. 
Anyways, this batch is still pretty soft, so I'm CPOPing now, both so I can unmold sooner and because I think the glow in the dark bits will show better that way. I forgot to add the knots for most of the pour, but I'm hoping it will look like wood once it's planed, cut, and maybe beveled.


----------



## violets2217

Made me some more of my favorite HONEY AND HEMP soap! This time I had a little fun with it. I divided it into 3 parts, left one plain, added kaolin clay and zinc oxide to the second and added some gold and yellow mica to the third. Pored the plain on bottom, the poured the other two on top and took a hanger to it! It was fun if not a little aggressive! I was going for something like a ghost swirl... I think I achieved my goal! Plus I tried soaping at room temperature again because I was afraid the honey would get away from me! I really like soaping at room temperature! I’m not as anxious for some reason!



I really used a lot of exclamation points in this post! Sorry!


----------



## Zing

Cut, breathed a HUGE sigh of relief, and posted my soap, Moonrise

@GemstonePony, wicky wicky what?! What/how have you done?  Can't wait to see the final.

@violets2217 -- great job!  Simple and elegant.  (I know it wasn't "simple" though!).


----------



## TashaBird

violets2217 said:


> Made me some more of my favorite HONEY AND HEMP soap! This time I had a little fun with it. I divided it into 3 parts, left one plain, added kaolin clay and zinc oxide to the second and added some gold and yellow mica to the third. Pored the plain on bottom, the poured the other two on top and took a hanger to it! It was fun if not a little aggressive! I was going for something like a ghost swirl... I think I achieved my goal! Plus I tried soaping at room temperature again because I was afraid the honey would get away from me! I really like soaping at room temperature! I’m not as anxious for some reason!View attachment 51206
> 
> I really used a lot of exclamation points in this post! Sorry!


Beautiful! At what point did you add the honey?


----------



## violets2217

TashaBird said:


> Beautiful! At what point did you add the honey?


Lol... I added the honey after my lye cooled. Which heated it back up to 130 degrees!! Lol so I let it cool again to room temp, then started mixing!


----------



## Catscankim

I made Zanys no slime castile last night. Wasnt sure where to put this msg since i started a thread yesterday about my weird lye. And i didnt want to blemish @Zany_in_CO thread with a weird experience lol. I guess my soapy thing today is the cut. But feel free to move if theres a better spot.

Its not quite 24 hours, but i decided to cut anyway even though the instructions said to cut on the second day.

It was hard as a rock. I thought i was going to break the wire...i had to turn the soap while on the wire to get the rest of the way through, which made ugly wire marks.

What do you think was the difference? I didnt cpop, but i did put it in the oven with the light on. I am sure it probably wasnt the recipe since nobody else had a similar issue after rereading all 30 pages of the thread lol. I soaped a little warmer than i usually do because i wanted to try to get trace faster and not burn out my SB lol. I poured at a solid medium trace. I dont know them temp exactly...i stopped using a thermometer a while ago. But both containers were warm, not hot, to the touch. Im gonna guesstimate about 110 degrees.

I got a ton of bubbles, which i am mad at myself for. I hate bubbles...I dont know where they came from. I didnt see evidence of one bubble during the entire process.

And now that i am looking at the pic, there is a rind around the outer border of the soap, which i suspect is just where it is harder than the inside, since it was the end that i had trouble getting the wire through. I think that will even out as it cures. 

No fragrance or colors added.


----------



## CatahoulaBubble

Made three batches of soap tonight. I have to say after following the suggesting of using microfiber cloths to clean up in the confessions of a soap maker it's made my life so much easier. I just wiped out each container with the cloths and started the next batch. Nothing too fancy, a lavender and cedar purple and green layered soap, a winter sky fragranced white and blue layer/swirl with white confetti mixed in, and an in the pot swirl of red and white with jack frost fragrance. I'm hoping the red turns out even with the discoloration of the fragrance. I only put the fragrance in the red part so the white would stay white.


----------



## Catscankim

CatahoulaBubble said:


> Made three batches of soap tonight. I have to say after following the suggesting of using microfiber cloths to clean up in the confessions of a soap maker it's made my life so much easier. I just wiped out each container with the cloths and started the next batch. Nothing too fancy, a lavender and cedar purple and green layered soap, a winter sky fragranced white and blue layer/swirl with white confetti mixed in, and an in the pot swirl of red and white with jack frost fragrance. I'm hoping the red turns out even with the discoloration of the fragrance. I only put the fragrance in the red part so the white would stay white.


I love the microfiber cloths for cleanup!!

edit...dont put them in the dryer. Makes fuzzballs all over the cloths

My other soapy thing tonight...not a fail, but not what i wanted.

was supposed to be my fancy schmancy 3 layered soap: pale yellow on top and bottom, with a swirled layer in the middle. When things started going wrong, this is what i ended up with lol.

The yellow is too yellow on top of it all. But im happy with the nice crisp layer lol.

Fragrance is Champagne from nurture. Not sure what i think of it yet. Smells kind of like 7up.


----------



## NMBCreative

AliOop said:


> I understand the disappointment when it doesn't look the way you want, but that looks like nice swirled soap to me - not a flop at all!





Misschief said:


> That is no flop... I think it looks great!





GemstonePony said:


> I understand your disappointment, I'm always sad when soap doesn't look the way I had envisioned as well.
> But, it looks swirly to me! And I'm sure the soap itself is lovely! Nobody else can see inside your head, all they'll be able to see is this lovely, swirly soap. I know it's not what you wanted, but it's still a nice soap.





The Park Bench said:


> Oh, but I like it!! Did you scent it?



I did but I still have a lot to learn when it comes to scents. I used lemongrass, sweet orange and lavandin EOs. Not sure if that's a good combination - but it smells good to me.



Zing said:


> WHADAYA MEAN, 'FLOP'?!



Thank you all. You are so kind. I am beginning to love my soap.



msunnerstood said:


> ok here is "Fight of the Penguins" I cant wait to cut it
> 
> View attachment 51129
> View attachment 51130


Wow!! This is a piece of art. Its beautiful.


----------



## msunnerstood

My soapy thing came at 230 this morning when my son found me sleeping sitting on the side of the bed with my feet on the floor. When he asked what I was doing I said I was working with soap dough. He said "Mom, youre asleep, lay down " but I told him I couldnt because the soap dough was in my lap. He had to pretend to take it from me before I would lay back down


----------



## MarinaB

Juniper tar soap. Mama Mia how it smells.... I put it to cure to a separate room.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Catscankim said:


> It was hard as a rock. I thought i was going to break the wire...i had to turn the soap while on the wire to get the rest of the way through, which made ugly wire marks. What do you think was the difference?


Hiya Cat! The only thing I can think of is an error in the amount of NaOH, *1.7:1.  *Even a slight variation, i.e., 1.5:1, would make the soap harder. I would go back over the recipe to make sure you didn't miss something.


----------



## violets2217

Catscankim said:


> The yellow is too yellow on top of it all. But im happy with the nice crisp layer lol.



That is a beautiful soap! Do you think the yellow will mellow out as it cures? Still, it’s all bright and cheery as is! And those are som straight crisp layers! Love it!


----------



## rdc1978

I watched a YouTube video on cleaning up soap, so I tried a few techniques on my ombre soap (cactus flower).  AND I cut a batch of purple soap with a gold mica marbling design that I had seen on YouTube.  I have a lot of fails, but these two came pretty close to what the YouTubers had as their finished product.


----------



## TashaBird

Put my pull through molds in the freezer. The normal one slid right out.
the one that I’m worried is a mess stuck and was smooshed on the side.
That clary sage EO really did a number on my batter. I had no idea it’d do that. I didn’t even know deceleration was a thing! Now I know. Still won’t know until I cut. But I’m bummed.


----------



## Suzette

SoapWitch said:


> Hi all! Thought I'd take a look at all your beautiful soaps. I love this thread most of all.
> This is what I did yesterday. All hand molded from cold process soap dough. The soap is scented with Oudh Wood from Nurture. A gradient pour was used to push the boat out on this FO, to see how well it preformed. My results are yet to be seen, however, the experience was that is the batter stayed fluid and poured nicely. We will see upon un-molding.
> 
> "When in doubt, go to the library." — Ron Weasley
> 
> May your day be lovely and filled with magical surprises, because, after all, not all surprises are magical.
> 
> View attachment 51201


You are so talented Soap Witch! Huge HP fans in my house and this soap is wonderful!! Maybe someday I will attempt to work with soap clay.


----------



## The Park Bench

TashaBird said:


> That good feeling after you have a good run making a batch of soap, is SO good!
> But that bad feeling when you don’t think it is going to work out, is SO bad!
> I just told DH that I was splurging on a more expensive EO on this batch because it was supposed to be really special. That was a rookie mistake I guess. If you want your batter to stay runny FOREVER try clary sage! Good grief!!! Doing a pull through I’m on a tight schedule usually. It was almost impossible to make myself slow down. I was cleaning up, shaking the bottles, singing Tom Petty the waiting is the hardest part.... That stuff just did NOT want to thicken! Hoping it’s not just a big blur.


Loved the singing Tom Petty 

I washed all of the dishes from pouring a lavender charcoal soap and ordered some piping bags and 32 oz squeeze bottles.  Now I need to figure out the exact measurements that I want my new molds to be so the DH and DS can make them for me.  I want a square one for solid dish bars, a tall and skinny and maybe a square slab mold.  I normally pour 10# at a time and don't cpop but now I'm thinking I DO want to cpop so I also need to keep in mind my oven measurements


----------



## Basil

Dawni said:


> Hallo @rdc1978! The bars are wrapped in wax paper, and then cut up brown paper bags from the supermarket


I love your wrapping too Dawni! I’ve been saving grocery store paper bags and experimenting with labels, designs etc. for the past year . Starting with friends and family and the day when and if I’ll sell.


----------



## TashaBird

Well, once again, life lessons through the soap making process. I can’t always get what I want, but it’s still pretty **** cool! The EO I used decelerated trace, but they’re not ruined. And they smell amazing!


----------



## Basil

They’re beautiful!


----------



## Sharyn

SoapWitch said:


> Hi all! Thought I'd take a look at all your beautiful soaps. I love this thread most of all.
> This is what I did yesterday. All hand molded from cold process soap dough. The soap is scented with Oudh Wood from Nurture. A gradient pour was used to push the boat out on this FO, to see how well it preformed. My results are yet to be seen, however, the experience was that is the batter stayed fluid and poured nicely. We will see upon un-molding.
> 
> "When in doubt, go to the library." — Ron Weasley
> 
> May your day be lovely and filled with magical surprises, because, after all, not all surprises are magical.
> 
> View attachment 51201


Wow! So very clever!! I love them!



TashaBird said:


> Well, once again, life lessons through the soap making process. I can’t always get what I want, but it’s still pretty **** cool! The EO I used decelerated trace, but they’re not ruined. And they smell amazing!


Just gorgeous!


----------



## CatahoulaBubble

Catscankim said:


> I love the microfiber cloths for cleanup!!
> 
> edit...dont put them in the dryer. Makes fuzzballs all over the cloths


I actually found that if I just toss them in my rag bucket and then a couple of days later I just fill the bucket with water and swish them around they come out perfectly clean  because the soap that has hardened on them foams up and cleans them and then I just hang them on the sides of the rag bucket to dry and they are ready for the next batch.

I went to go cut the soap I made last night because I'm impatient but when I took the molds out of the oven they were still warm. Temp gun said they are all sitting at 88 degrees so I guess I will let them cool down a bit more before unmolding.


----------



## lenarenee

MarinaB said:


> An order. One girl ordered for her Mom for Christmas. Made with sand from Delaware beach. Her Mom loves that beach.



Rehoboth Beach?  
The soaps are spectacular!


----------



## The Park Bench

TashaBird said:


> Well, once again, life lessons through the soap making process. I can’t always get what I want, but it’s still pretty **** cool! The EO I used decelerated trace, but they’re not ruined. And they smell amazing!


They are beautiful!


----------



## CatahoulaBubble

Dang there's just nothing more satisfying than when your concept actually comes together. I'm good at making soap but not so great at the designs I want to do. I have great plans and then my soap has other ideas so that what actually comes out is far from my concept. It's not awful and of course it's still good soap but man when it does come together it's like angels singing at me. Tonight was one of those moments. My batter stayed the consistency I needed, my colors blended just right, I didn't over stick blend my batter. I got my layers the way I wanted them and the mica lines without decorating the kitchen in mica. The soap frosting set up just the way I wanted. Most of the time I'm scrambling like a one armed man in a paper hanging contest but this time everything was just smooth and easy and slipped into place. I wish soaping was always like this. Not that I hate the chaotic scramble but it's so much more enjoyable when the soapy stars line up.


----------



## TashaBird

@CatahoulaBubble ”Most of the time I'm scrambling like a one armed man in a paper hanging contest”


----------



## GemstonePony

I cut and planed my flail soap: it's not a fail, per se, it's just really really struggling. It's an Oat milk, colloidal oatmeal, and honey soap, but somehow there are large chunks of oat from my attempt at oat milk and they all went to the side and the bottom. I put glow pigment in, but I poured at too light a trace, and all the pigment went to the bottom. It's oozing something for some reason, which could be because of the honey, oats, high liquid content, or something else altogether. Anyways, I'm concerned about the larger chunks of oat getting funky, so I've split everything into high oat/low oat, which gives me a grand total of 2 bars I'm happy with, 2 bars I'm unhappy with, and some small odds and ends also equally split. The purple ball is the result of my squishing my planing bits. I'll try Oatmeal honey again another day, but for now this is what it is. I'm relatively pleased with my wood pour attempt, but there's definitely room for improvement.
Also, I'm stress shopping in general, and fragrances in particular. Because if I can't use aromatherapy while I'm at work, imaginary aromatherapy is the next best thing, and somehow that stuff ends up in the shopping cart.


----------



## TashaBird

@GemstonePony scent has a direct pathway to memory, scent shopping online totally works! I bet those soaps will feel amazing! I’m super intimidated about using honey and oats.


----------



## GemstonePony

TashaBird said:


> @GemstonePony scent has a direct pathway to memory, scent shopping online totally works! I bet those soaps will feel amazing! I’m super intimidated about using honey and oats.


At this point, online sniffing is my strategy to stay sane and off social media for the next week or so. I'm probably not going to buy most of what goes in the shopping carts. They're mostly just a way to rack up a collection of things that make me happy. 
I'm cautiously optimistic about this batch, and very optimistic about future attempts. As long as you dissolve the honey in water and add it to cooled lye slowly, honey is easy. I'm still figuring out the oats, but it seems freezing the liquid before adding it to the lye worked well. And adding the honey with the frozen oat cubes worked very well.


----------



## Guspuppy

Catscankim said:


> I made Zanys no slime castile last night. Wasnt sure where to put this msg since i started a thread yesterday about my weird lye. And i didnt want to blemish @Zany_in_CO thread with a weird experience lol. I guess my soapy thing today is the cut. But feel free to move if theres a better spot.
> 
> Its not quite 24 hours, but i decided to cut anyway even though the instructions said to cut on the second day.
> 
> It was hard as a rock. I thought i was going to break the wire...i had to turn the soap while on the wire to get the rest of the way through, which made ugly wire marks.
> 
> And now that i am looking at the pic, there is a rind around the outer border of the soap, which i suspect is just where it is harder than the inside, since it was the end that i had trouble getting the wire through. I think that will even out as it cures.
> 
> No fragrance or colors added.



I recently made Zany's soap too, and it was at cutting hardness after only 4 hours! If I had waited until I got home from work that night as I had planned, it would have been a rock. I also had the ring, which faded out a day or two after cutting. I made extra sure to do the 1.7:1 ratio,  and used no colors, but did use a tiny amount of a FO.


----------



## Dawni

Alas.. Still no soap. Sigh. I'm already going through withdrawal.. B****iness n all lol



KiwiMoose said:


> Lol - maybe I should name this after Van Gogh’s Starry Nights instead of Ocean? The stearic spots coupled with the oatmeal have made it very spotty!
> View attachment 51202


It does remind me of the painting somewhat...


MarinaB said:


> Juniper tar soap. Mama Mia how it smells.... I put it to cure to a separate room.


Looks like smooth chocolate blocks 


Basil said:


> I love your wrapping too Dawni! I’ve been saving grocery store paper bags and experimenting with labels, designs etc. for the past year . Starting with friends and family and the day when and if I’ll sell.


My family just gets em in their hand lol
The ones living nearby just come over n get what they need from a box they already know is free for all haha


----------



## KiwiMoose

TashaBird said:


> Well, once again, life lessons through the soap making process. I can’t always get what I want, but it’s still pretty **** cool! The EO I used decelerated trace, but they’re not ruined. And they smell amazing!


I absolutely love your pull-thoughs Kim. Love, love love! 
ETA - sorry, TASHA!


----------



## Catscankim

Zany_in_CO said:


> Hiya Cat! The only thing I can think of is an error in the amount of NaOH, *1.7:1.  *Even a slight variation, i.e., 1.5:1, would make the soap harder. I would go back over the recipe to make sure you didn't miss something.





Zany_in_CO said:


> Hiya Cat! The only thing I can think of is an error in the amount of NaOH, *1.7:1.  *Even a slight variation, i.e., 1.5:1, would make the soap harder. I would go back over the recipe to make sure you didn't miss something.






i printed this soap recipe to soap with


----------



## TashaBird

GemstonePony said:


> At this point, online sniffing is my strategy to stay sane and off social media for the next week or so. I'm probably not going to buy most of what goes in the shopping carts. They're mostly just a way to rack up a collection of things that make me happy.
> I'm cautiously optimistic about this batch, and very optimistic about future attempts. As long as you dissolve the honey in water and add it to cooled lye slowly, honey is easy. I'm still figuring out the oats, but it seems freezing the liquid before adding it to the lye worked well. And adding the honey with the frozen oat cubes worked very well.


So you had honey dissolved in the frozen oat cubes? I ask because I’m about to attempt honey and goat milk. I already froze the goat milk into cubes, but I could unfreeze I guess. I’m so nervous about it!

I live far away from my gbabies right now and missing them terribly. A friends young 11yo daughter is having a tough time, and she’s really interested in soap making. So, we’ve scheduled a safe distance/masked/ventilated visit where I’ll make some soap with her. Going to use up some of my soap dough to do rolled tubes for dots, then an ITPS. I’m excited about it!


----------



## GemstonePony

TashaBird said:


> So you had honey dissolved in the frozen oat cubes? I ask because I’m about to attempt honey and goat milk. I already froze the goat milk into cubes, but I could unfreeze I guess. I’m so nervous about it!


The honey was separate and dissolved in distilled water both times. For my first batch, I added the oat milk cubes 1 or 2 at a time and monitored the temps. The cubes were cooling my lye mixture down more than I wanted, so I slowly poured my honey-water in and stirred, continuing to toss in oat milk cubes as they dissolved. My lye mixture finished dissolving and reacting at around 130°f, so it cooled into my preferred soaping range very quickly.
ETA: I let the lye cool a little before adding the cubes, just in case the lye reacted strongly to them. I also slid the cubes into the lye on a slanted spatula to prevent splashing.


----------



## violets2217

TashaBird said:


> So you had honey dissolved in the frozen oat cubes? I ask because I’m about to attempt honey and goat milk. I already froze the goat milk into cubes, but I could unfreeze I guess. I’m so nervous about it!


Just to warn you... when you add the honey to your lye and liquid it’s going to turn It a brownish red. It scared me at first but it always happens. I’ve never frozen the honey with my liquid. Cool idea!


----------



## The Park Bench

WOOOOOOO!  DH and DS are making me some new molds!!!



CatahoulaBubble said:


> Dang there's just nothing more satisfying than when your concept actually comes together. I'm good at making soap but not so great at the designs I want to do. I have great plans and then my soap has other ideas so that what actually comes out is far from my concept. It's not awful and of course it's still good soap but man when it does come together it's like angels singing at me. Tonight was one of those moments. My batter stayed the consistency I needed, my colors blended just right, I didn't over stick blend my batter. I got my layers the way I wanted them and the mica lines without decorating the kitchen in mica. The soap frosting set up just the way I wanted. Most of the time I'm scrambling like a one armed man in a paper hanging contest but this time everything was just smooth and easy and slipped into place. I wish soaping was always like this. Not that I hate the chaotic scramble but it's so much more enjoyable when the soapy stars line up.


That is awesome!!! I can relate to my soap realities being quite different from my soap imaginations


----------



## TashaBird

THank you @GemstonePony and @violets2217 for the tips!

Stress got me feeling like  
But beside being excited to receive some soaping supplies, I get an extra bonus in the box! 
also, not soap, but found a US grown jojoba source for my other skin care!


----------



## CatahoulaBubble

I cut my easy soap batch and I am tickled purple with this soap. It came out just the way I wanted if not even better than I expected. The "snowflakes" show in the blue the way I wanted. The hills look just right and I love the swirls in the piped top.


----------



## Dawni

Waiting on supplies. I found a supplier for local cocoa butter that isn't more expensive than the imported one so I'm so happy about that. Really been looking for local alternatives to everything, or at least most of it.

I'm also waiting for my Pandan boxes to be delivered. If y'all don't wanna Google, here's what the supplier sent me. They're a small family run business, with him and a cousin and his mom working on my order.





Pounding the leaves to make em soft




Hanging to dry




Making the boxes




Part of my order

I'm excited to receive these as they will house my Christmas gift bundles 

I'm also testing rice bran wax to replace my beeswax. If I like it I'll offer both, coz several people have asked me for vegan lotion bars. Thing is, none of the vegan waxes (in the same price range of my beeswax) has all the benefits, and none are produced locally. So in not really sure I want to sell em, but then SO is vegan and he's coming home soon (yey!) and he'll need em so I will be making them regardless.


----------



## Basil

Dawni said:


> Waiting on supplies. I found a supplier for local cocoa butter that isn't more expensive than the imported one so I'm so happy about that. Really been looking for local alternatives to everything, or at least most of it.
> 
> I'm also waiting for my Pandan boxes to be delivered. If y'all don't wanna Google, here's what the supplier sent me. They're a small family run business, with him and a cousin and his mom working on my order.
> View attachment 51287
> 
> Pounding the leaves to make em soft
> View attachment 51288
> 
> Hanging to dry
> View attachment 51289
> 
> Making the boxes
> View attachment 51286
> 
> Part of my order
> 
> I'm excited to receive these as they will house my Christmas gift bundles


Thank you for sharing! Those are very cool!


----------



## cmzaha

No soaping of course, but I did make up a large batch of my deodorant base. I had a former customer call me looking for deodorants.


----------



## CatahoulaBubble

Measured out and prepared 5 batches of hard oils to make soap tomorrow. Just have to add the soft oils and lye. Made a batch of stone soap tonight. Hoping it comes out. The top looks really cool with the gold mica on top, let's just hope the marbling worked inside.


----------



## Catscankim

I tried a gradient soap tonight. It is cpoping right now. I think its gonna be nice. I dunno.Its a little shorter than my usual bars. I got to the point of “dont do no more” lol. If that makes sense.


----------



## The_Phoenix

Cut this soap yesterday. Today I'll just be packaging and labeling soap.


----------



## CatahoulaBubble

CatahoulaBubble said:


> Measured out and prepared 5 batches of hard oils to make soap tomorrow. Just have to add the soft oils and lye. Made a batch of stone soap tonight. Hoping it comes out. The top looks really cool with the gold mica on top, let's just hope the marbling worked inside.


Cut the one I made last night and made 2 more batches. At least one more to make if not 2.


----------



## rdc1978

TashaBird said:


> I live far away from my gbabies right now and missing them terribly. A friends young 11yo daughter is having a tough time, and she’s really interested in soap making. So, we’ve scheduled a safe distance/masked/ventilated visit where I’ll make some soap with her. Going to use up some of my soap dough to do rolled tubes for dots, then an ITPS. I’m excited about it!



Thats a wonderful idea!  I think you get so much bang for the buck with an ITPS.  I still kinda struggle with making sure my soap is at light trace before I pour, but I just did a neon rainbow ITPS against a black base batter.  Such fun!



Catscankim said:


> I tried a gradient soap tonight. It is cpoping right now. I think its gonna be nice. I dunno.Its a little shorter than my usual bars. I got to the point of “dont do no more” lol. If that makes sense.



How funny, with the ombre/gradient soap I did I got the same thing.  it just ended up shorter, I cannot remember why, it just ended up shorter LOL.


----------



## Zing

CatahoulaBubble said:


> The "snowflakes" show in the blue the way I wanted.


Looks great!  How'd you make the snowflakes?
@Dawni, hands down the most unique and beautiful soap container I've ever seen!  Super cool!


----------



## CatahoulaBubble

Zing said:


> Looks great!  How'd you make the snowflakes?
> @Dawni, hands down the most unique and beautiful soap container I've ever seen!  Super cool!


I took a mini cheese grater and grated up some white soap I had poured for another project but never used. I used the smallest grater size so it was like little flakes and not strings.


----------



## amd

My soapy thing... trying to catch up on the forum. or at least this thread... y'all got mad skills all over the place.



AliOop said:


> I have a bucket opener, too, and you're right, they are awesome! Mine's a slightly different model though. A little under six feet tall, dashing salt-and-pepper hair, green twinkly eyes, and usually tells at least one joke while opening the lid. And in such great condition for a pre-owned model, IYKWIM.
> 
> I'd share where I got this bucket opener, but they don't make 'em like this one anymore.


AliOop, I laughed out loud at this. Pretty much sums up how I feel about my bucket opener too!



Jersey Girl said:


> I recently discover an app called Photo Room.


Ohh, thanks for this! I will check it out.

Two weeks ago I got an order for 70 gift sets for a local business... that they wanted done in a week. I negotiated for two weeks, but by some miracle did manage to get everything done in a week. Fortunately because I hadn't had any shows during the summer and had made soap last winter like a mad woman, I had enough soap stocked to be able to do this, it was just getting the matching B&B done to complete the sets. When he asked if I would be able to do this for him again, I told "yes, but I'm going to need at least 6 weeks lead time. This was just luck that I had enough soap." Aside from his business, the guy also has high end tourist rentals that he would be interested in stocking for which would be a lovely income boost for my little business.

So now that my stock is mostly depleted... I guess I better make more soap!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

amd said:


> Aside from his business, the guy also has high end tourist rentals that he would be interested in stocking for which would be a lovely income boost for my little business.


Oh, wouldn't that be great?! Wishing you all the luck in the world!!!


----------



## msunnerstood

I had a long and exhausting dat but still made 5 soap dough snowmen. got a couple left to do but ill wait till tomorrow


----------



## Zing

I received my order of essential oils from @cmzaha who is destashing, including things I've never smelled before!  Oak moss!  Marjoram! Black pepper!  And top fave lemongrass!


----------



## SoapDaddy70

Made my 6th batch of soap and did a 2/c funnel pour instead of watching football!!


----------



## Zing

SoapDaddy70 said:


> Made my 6th batch of soap and did a 2/c funnel pour instead of watching football!!


We want pics! We want pics!  Way to go, man!



amd said:


> AliOop, I laughed out loud at this. Pretty much sums up how I feel about my bucket opener too!


Love these posts, @amd and @AliOop!  I'd describe my dishwasher and label maker with the same amount of affection, hazel eyes and a smile that lights up the room and all!


----------



## SoapDaddy70

Zing said:


> We want pics! We want pics!  Way to go, man!


No doubt. I will post the pics tomorrow night. Babysitting it right now like it is my first born child. Just went in the mold an hour ago.


----------



## TashaBird

Just got some awful news about the health of a close family member and been walking around like a zombie for two days. 
Finally got myself up and moving. 
*Cleaned some intense ash off my snowman poops.
*started documenting which pull through plates do what. SO unpredictable! Need to reverse engineer what’s happening in there!
*and two of my worlds came together when I repurposed some broken hunting arrows to support my soaps that I’m finally putting away.

Hug you’re loved ones and tell them you love em!


----------



## GemstonePony

TashaBird said:


> Just got some awful news about the health of a close family member and been walking around like a zombie for two days.
> Finally got myself up and moving.
> *Cleaned some intense ash off my snowman poops.
> *started documenting which pull through plates do what. SO unpredictable! Need to reverse engineer what’s happening in there!
> *and two of my worlds came together when I repurposed some broken hunting arrows to support my soaps that I’m finally putting away.
> 
> Hug you’re loved ones and tell them you love em!


But also . Sending virtual hugs! Or whatever vibes you find helpful, seeing as we're internet acquaintances.


----------



## Dawni

Huuuugs and good vibes @TashaBird!

Writing up some soap labels while the lil dude is having a field day making a mess in the room lol I'm not in the mood to scold or pick things up today haha I'll do it tonight when he's asleep.

I love my dishwasher and label maker too nyahaha!


----------



## Catscankim

Just cut Earth Meets Sky ombre soap made last night.

The batter got a little thick toward the end, so I decided to stop instead of risking pouring too thick and ruining the whole thing. Its a little shorter than my regular bars


----------



## Dawni

Catscankim said:


> Just cut Earth Meets Sky ombre soap made last night.
> 
> The batter got a little thick toward the end, so I decided to stop instead of risking pouring too thick and ruining the whole thing. Its a little shorter than my regular bars
> 
> View attachment 51326


Lovely! The shape of Earth reminds me of sand dunes...


----------



## lenarenee

Catscankim said:


> Well, i just made my champagne soap. It did NOT go as planned. It was supposed to be 3 layers...Top and bottom pale yellow, and a swirl in the middle. I had everything measured out just fine, which is the first time i separated oils and lye pre-soaping.
> 
> Then i had an idea lol. To add my yellow to 2/3 of the batch of oils so that the two batches were the exact same shade for both layers. The mica didnt mix well with just oils. I just needed to get things to trace at different times, so it made sense to me to put it in the oils first, then split and soap 3 different times, in three containers, well six after i split the middle batch.
> 
> Apparently this is beyond my skill set.
> 
> The yellow did not mix with the oils no matter how much i stirred. Then i had a brilliant idea to sb them (still just oils). Stupid bubbles. Ok... not in a terrible time crunch, except i have league at 5:00. So i stirred until the bubbles were gone. Mica is still not mixed in well with the oils. I tried separating into the two batches, one was yellow tinted oil, the other had most of the whole yellow. Uggh. So poured them all back together...repeat. I cant add lye yet, because one is the top layer and i dont want it to set up.
> 
> Plan B. Put all the yellow back into one pot and soaped. Yellow is way too yellow. Doesnt even matter at this point, i gotta be at pool league soon. Poured this 2/3 batch and waited for it to set up.
> 
> No idea now what to do with the last third, so i added td and did a gold mica swirl on top. Hopefully it looks like a glass of champagne lol.
> 
> Then i realized my oven and microwave clocks havent been set yet. So i still had an hour to play with. I was rushing for nothing.



Was that stubborn yellow NSS Mimosa?  I'll have to double check; but if I remember correctly I had the same problem with that yellow - just refused to mix in.



KiwiMoose said:


> Lol - maybe I should name this after Van Gogh’s Starry Nights instead of Ocean? The stearic spots coupled with the oatmeal have made it very spotty!
> View attachment 51202



Are you kidding?   That's a glorious snowy meadow!


----------



## Catscankim

lenarenee said:


> Was that stubborn yellow NSS Mimosa?  I'll have to double check; but if I remember correctly I had the same problem with that yellow - just refused to mix in.


it was Yellow mica from BB .



Dawni said:


> Lovely! The shape of Earth reminds me of sand dunes...


Believe me, i didnt plan for it to come out exactly like that lol. I did move the mold around with hopes that something miraculous would happen, and it it did imo lol. I like the way it turned out. Mountain shadows and sky is what i see lol.

The FO is called Earth Meets Sky from Nurture Soaps. OOB it smells like nag champa i think. But it mellows to a nice indescribable scent.

 The mica is actually Blackberry from NS. It is purple, but morphs to gray in soap. I didnt use AC because i didnt want black....i wanted smokey. Its kinda scary pouring purple, hoping its going to be gray in the end lol. But i think the purple might have worked too.


----------



## Jersey Girl

Catscankim said:


> Just cut Earth Meets Sky ombre soap made last night.
> 
> The batter got a little thick toward the end, so I decided to stop instead of risking pouring too thick and ruining the whole thing. Its a little shorter than my regular bars
> 
> View attachment 51326



Fabulous!  Perfect design for Earth Meets Sky!  One of my favorite fragrances.


----------



## Zing

Catscankim said:


> Just cut Earth Meets Sky ombre soap made last night.
> 
> 
> View attachment 51326


"Purple" mountain majesties!  It's pretty gutsy to pour one color that turns a different one.  This is just incredible.  I bookmarked it and need to study it so that I can copy you!  And maybe put in my new favorite moons.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

TashaBird said:


> I repurposed some broken hunting arrows to support my soaps that I’m finally putting away.


Brilliant! 
Plus my heart goes out to you... walking around like a Zombie with that news weighing you down is as bad as it gets. Been there; done that.


----------



## Guspuppy

Catscankim said:


> Just cut Earth Meets Sky ombre soap made last night.
> 
> The batter got a little thick toward the end, so I decided to stop instead of risking pouring too thick and ruining the whole thing. Its a little shorter than my regular bars
> 
> View attachment 51326



That is freaking marvelous!!!


----------



## TashaBird

Is CP soap category 9 on BB IFRA sheet? It’s my first time trying a FO from them.


----------



## GemstonePony

I have tweaked and retweaked the numbers for my oils in my next batch of honey oatmeal soap about eleventy-billion times. I'm pretty sure I'm just going back and forth between approximately 12 combinations.
Also, I bought more B&B supplies and FOs. Planning to tackle learning bath bombs and shower steamers this weekend.


----------



## The_Phoenix

Cut one batch. Poured another. First time using aloe juice for the liquid. Excited to see how it changes the properties. I LOVE soaping with lard. The batter is always so beautifully fluid and I adore soaping with it. Bought tallow but haven’t come up with a recipe yet.


----------



## TashaBird

Tried a new thing w my favorite moon horizon soap. Instead of a scraper for mountains, I attempted an ocean w a reflection. I think my dark water may have been too thin to get the effect I wanted, but I’ll have to wait and see. And I read someone here grated some white soap for stars, so I tried that. 
mall in all it was a kind of nice smooth (still messy!) and kind of relaxing soaping session. 
I ready needed it!
My 4yo grandson has been in the hospital. I’m in CA and they’re in FL and it’s so hard to be apart w this stupid pandemic. He’s got a long road to recovery, but he at least gets to go home today. 
And thanks to all y’all for the good wishes.


----------



## Catscankim

Zing said:


> "Purple" mountain majesties!  It's pretty gutsy to pour one color that turns a different one.  This is just incredible.  I bookmarked it and need to study it so that I can copy you!  And maybe put in my new favorite moons.


It wasnt a real plan. I would love to copy it myself lol. I laid the mold down a few times from the steep angle pour, and crossed my fingers that it would not be just lines, if that makes sense. I cut it regular. These pics are the sides...

yes, the moons would be awesome










Jersey Girl said:


> Fabulous!  Perfect design for Earth Meets Sky!  One of my favorite fragrances.


I know, it smells awesome oob and even better in soap. You are the one who got me turned onto this scent to begin with lol.


----------



## TashaBird

In pajamas, drinking coffee, and super excited to have soap to cut today!!!
Anyone with the poop soaps have any packaging ideas?
I’ve got a set of four and I’m wondering if they’ll fit into mini muffin boxes.


----------



## Guspuppy

Tasha! How are you old enough for grandchildren? I thought you were like, 30, maybe! (from your pics)


----------



## Zing

TashaBird said:


> Tried a new thing w my favorite moon horizon soap. Instead of a scraper for mountains, I attempted an ocean w a reflection.


Am impatient to see the cut!  I too have been working on a design for a moon scape with an ocean reflection.  Best wishes for healing for your grandkiddo.


Guspuppy said:


> Tasha! How are you old enough for grandchildren? I thought you were like, 30, maybe!


I had the same reaction!  Wait, what?!


----------



## TashaBird

This is one of the reasons why I rarely mention it. I have two grandchildren 4yo boy and 11yo girl, my daughter is 33 (? I think) I’m 50.
as far as looking 30 in my pics, I love you now. And, all I can say is lighting and angles.


----------



## AliOop

Made a 100% CO soap last night. Normally I’d put that in cavity molds, but I didn’t have any that were the shape I wanted for the string-pull soaps. So it went into my TS mold, and then I textured the top with a spoon (not my usual and I thought, why don’t I do this more often?).  I covered it lightly for ash prevention,  elevated it, and didn’t insulate ... bc CO, right? I planned to cut it in a few hours to make sure it didn’t get too hard.

Then I started on soap #2, which was going to be a three-color pull-through for Christmas. Just finished adding lye to the oils, and glanced over at the CO soap to see it in full gel with deep deep cracks across the top. Raced to carefully extract the silicone liner from the wood mold - not an easy task with hot, soft soap! And then elevated it again to try and calm it down.

Went back to soap #2 and decided not to attempt a pull-through when already flustered. Instead, I mixed in some pink kaolin clay, scented with EOs, and poured it into some pretty cavity molds. It will be nice soap. Sigh.

By that time, soap #1 was ready to cut. The top crack was so bad that I had to trim it off. But it smells fantastic! Scented with Mokalata from The Sage, received from @cmzaha’s destash. BEST sweet coffee scent EBBER, to use grandchild-speak.  It should turn dark brown which is what I’m hoping for my string pull.


----------



## SoapSisters

I've been working on my ideal soy wax soap formulation for a while now. Here's my first try at 25% soy wax, with a hanger (gear tie) swirl. My batter traces fast in general, but this time the colored part of the batter got thicker much sooner than the white. It was a race to get it in and swirled. I'm happy with the result, aside from a turquoise blob here and there.


----------



## SoapDaddy70

SoapDaddy70 said:


> No doubt. I will post the pics tomorrow night. Babysitting it right now like it is my first born child. Just went in the mold an hour ago.


Here is a link to the soap being referenced in this post in case anyone cares. 





						Funnel pour - sticky and tacky
					

This is my 6th batch of soap. Happy how this came out, but this batch and my last batch have been very tacky coming out of the mold and some batter was sticking to the side of the mold. Looks a little sloppy. It was in the mold for more than 24 hours. Will post the recipe in next post. Anybody...




					www.soapmakingforum.com


----------



## SoapSisters

SoapDaddy70 said:


> Here is a link to the soap being referenced in this post in case anyone cares.


Of course we care!!


----------



## linne1gi

TashaBird said:


> Is CP soap category 9 on BB IFRA sheet? It’s my first time trying a FO from them.


Yes, soap is #9.


----------



## runnerchicki

I have a lot of unread pages to read to get caught up in this thread, so that will be soap thing #1. Soapy thing #2 is that I lather tested a bar from a batch I made a week ago. It was supposed to be a salt soap batch, but the fragrance oil I used accelerated so fast that I couldn't stir in the salt and only got half the soap in the mold.  It's quite luxurious LOL due to the high superfat. But boy is it ugly lol. Air pockets everywhere and very squat bars since I couldn't get the whole recipe in the mold. Soapy thing #3 is to make another batch with a trusted fragrance so I can actually get the salt in there. Gonna use a new mold. Stoked!


----------



## CatahoulaBubble

Made a million and a half embeds today. No, not lye based but M&P. I have to say after making a huge mess because my hand is not steady enough to pour that I wish I had thought of the mini-squeeze bottles I had sooner than about 3/4s of the way through my embeds. The last of my embeds are now perfect because of my mini-squeeze bottles. I can set them in hot water to stay warm while I switch out colors if needed and I can control the amount of soap I'm dispersing. So next time it's embed day I will do a much better job. At least soap is easy to clean up.


----------



## Tinkerbelle

My first time using rice bran oil, and an attempt at a hangar swirl but the FOs accelerated trace so it was pretty thick before I could swirl, at least I think it was the FO!  Always fun no matter what happens though!


----------



## TashaBird

Thank you @linne1gi 
My soap turned out kinda meh. My 10x9orange EO really muted my colors more than I’d expected. And my water reflection isn’t shaped the way I’d wanted, my batter needed to actually be thicker. I’ve worked so hard for a slow thin batter, it’s really hard for me to let it thicken. I think I can do better next time. Still, they fun.
Best news is, I’d prepped for a batch of soap to make w my friend and her daughter. She’s said her daughter had been having a hard time and that she was interested in the soap making. We were friends, but not super close. Still I prepped the base ingredients and had a few ideas. I let the girl pick the colors and fragrance. We used up some soap dough that needed using. We made a soap that I think will be gorgeous. It was a special and great experience for all. They’ll come back tomorrow for the cut!!!


----------



## Zing

TashaBird said:


> Thank you @linne1gi
> My soap turned out kinda meh.
> Best news is, I’d prepped for a batch of soap to make w my friend and her daughter.


The moon soap is beautiful -- love the stars!  
But why oh why would you find an innocent young thing to get addicted?  Just kidding, that is really sweet.  Nothing like using your hands and creating something if you're going thru a rough spell.  Soaping is coping.


----------



## Dawni

TashaBird said:


> This is one of the reasons why I rarely mention it. I have two grandchildren 4yo boy and 11yo girl, my daughter is 33 (? I think) I’m 50.
> as far as looking 30 in my pics, I love you now. And, all I can say is lighting and angles.


To be honest I was putting you within a few years of my age. I'm 36. But whoa....... I hope I look as good, and as fit, as you when I'm 50.

Huuuugs for your grandson  

No soapy thing today. My whole right arm is numb and I have no idea why. Hoping it'll feel better later coz I have lotion bars to make.

And I think my pandan boxes are arriving and I need to take pics coz I need to post my Christmas gift box like yesterday lol I'm planning a donation drive along with it for the typhoon victims..


----------



## Zing

Dawni said:


> To be honest I was putting you within a few years of my age. I'm 36.


I'm 36 too!  At least I feel like that.  On the inside....


----------



## Dawni

I just finalized discussions with a small farm for sustainable palm oil. Their trees weren't planted in burned down forests, just cleared grassland, and they've been a small time producer for local sales of palm oil for several generations now. Makes me wonder how I haven't found em before. So happy about that. At least now I can see what it's like soaping with palm.



Zing said:


> I'm 36 too!  At least I feel like that.  On the inside....


Lol in my head I already call you "kuya" and here it is literally "elder brother" but its a term we use with respect, for let's say the guy bagging my groceries, the random guy I'm asking directions from, someone else's older brother.. You get it.

Me? I've been stuck at 27 for ages


----------



## CatahoulaBubble

I made my first soap cupcakes!  Not too bad for a first timer I think.


----------



## yfelicxx

this is rebatcing soap. using green and red color, plus extra ess. oil. hope get harder soon

by the way i am new here. hello to you all


----------



## Zany_in_CO

CatahoulaBubble said:


> I made my first soap cupcakes!  Not too bad for a first timer I think.









yfelicxx said:


> by the way i am new here. hello to you all


Howdy from Colorado USA. Oh, you're in Bali! I've always wanted to go there! Lucky you! Please take a moment, if you haven't done so already, and introduce yourself.  *Introduction Forum* Tell us about your soap making experience and anything else you care to share. The longer the better! haha


----------



## Guspuppy

yfelicxx said:


> this is rebatcing soap. using green and red color, plus extra ess. oil. hope get harder soon



That's really pretty. I like the muted colors!


----------



## TashaBird

Zing said:


> The moon soap is beautiful -- love the stars!
> But why oh why would you find an innocent young thing to get addicted?  Just kidding, that is really sweet.  Nothing like using your hands and creating something if you're going thru a rough spell.  Soaping is coping.


They’re coming back today so she can cut it herself. I’m going to let her keep it and give it as gifts to friends for Christmas. I might even help her make labels for it. I let her cut one of the loaves of my moon soap and she said “I could do this all day!” I was thinking, we’ve got a future soaper here folks!!!
Felt like a good surrogate for my gbabies that I miss so much!

for the first time in weeks I have no fancy soaps in the cue. I guess I finally have to tackle that goat milk and honey soap that I’m terrified of. Time to revisit my thread asking fo help with it.


----------



## Catscankim

I am shrink wrapping a bunch of soaps. I am so bad at it lol. I keep hoping to find my system, but there's always one wonky side. Later I am going to make labels for all of them.

I also "washed" one of my ugly soaps in hopes that it looks a little better. It's drying right now. If it works, then I will do the rest of the batch. It's good soap, just ugly.

Impatiently waiting for my coconut layered soap that I made last night to be ready to be unmolded and cut. I forgot to add SL, so I guess I will have to be patient.

All this while watching Rocky on Paramount LOL. I just missed the end, but that's ok, I know how it turns out LOL.

A little more reading, then break time is over.


----------



## Guspuppy

Cut the soap I made yesterday. I'm falling in love with the drop swirl! 

I recently re-drew the lines on my cheese slicer  soap cutter and have been getting crooked bars. That's not gonna fly so after cutting this loaf I scrubbed the lines off and will re-draw again, hopefully with more precision!


----------



## Angie Gail

TashaBird said:


> In pajamas, drinking coffee, and super excited to have soap to cut today!!!
> Anyone with the poop soaps have any packaging ideas?
> I’ve got a set of four and I’m wondering if they’ll fit into mini muffin boxes.


What about 4"x4"x4" craft boxes? I use those for shipping some of my small soaps.


----------



## xavalyss

I made labels for four batches of soap, packaged and labeled said soap. Maybe with loose ends tied up, I can get back to making soap.


----------



## TashaBird

Angie Gail said:


> What about 4"x4"x4" craft boxes? I use those for shipping some of my small soaps.


I’m looking at the baking ones with the clear or open top. Maybe they’re for mini muffins, or cupcakes?


----------



## hlee

I made salt bars in flower mold. I used Herbal Essense FO and they are pink.


----------



## Catscankim

Still impatiently waiting to cut last nights soap. I just unmolded it...it came out easy...and wet. Stupid tropical storm LOL I lost power earlier, so I went to the pool room. Then they lost power. I'm home now and I have power. But the wind keeps opening my slider door, so I guess I can't set the alarm, cause it would keep going off if the door keeps opening LOL

We haven't even been hit yet, but we are on the east side, so the squalls are bad i guess. This stupid storm is going into the gulf, then does a loopy de loop and comes back. The winds are kinda bad. My slider keeps bowing in. This is nothing to worry about, so don't get worried about me.

And the dog won't pee in the rain. Every time i open the door she's like NNNNooooo. and stares at me.
Figure it out girl LOL. I even walked out first. and she stands at the door like "hows the weather?"


----------



## CatahoulaBubble

I placed a huge order with WSP for oils and butters then cut my spiced cranberry. The drop swirl came out quite nicely.


----------



## Ladka

Last night I made another tallow+lard+olive oil+coconut oil bar soap. Poured into individual molds: beehive with bees in, milk cartons, and silicon flower moulds. Played with some yellow for beehives and a flower, red for a flower and a weird-behaving violet for another flower.
Can't wait to unmold!
I'm making another batch with the same ingredients to pour into different individual moulds and also try confetti soap.


----------



## Ladka

Made another batch with the same ingredients in a slightly tweaked recipe in the morning, and a third batch with only lard, sunflower oil, coconut oil and beeswax cause I ran out of tallow. Now I'm without lard too. I can get lard in any shop but not tallow  And I don't go to shops ...
I used Bergamot FO and lavender EO.
All three batches have been CPOPed, the third one is still in the oven.
It's very unusual for me to make three batches in a row, in fact I've hardly ever done two in a row. Do I have enough of soap making, at least for a day or two?- hm, no.
But the only oils I have at home are olive, sunflower and coconut.
Will see tomorrow what I can do.


----------



## earlene

TashaBird said:


> Just got some awful news about the health of a close family member and been walking around like a zombie for two days.
> Finally got myself up and moving.
> *Cleaned some intense ash off my snowman poops.
> *started documenting which pull through plates do what. SO unpredictable! Need to reverse engineer what’s happening in there!
> *and two of my worlds came together when I repurposed some broken hunting arrows to support my soaps that I’m finally putting away.
> 
> Hug you’re loved ones and tell them you love em!


You are using arrows to hold your round soaps in place.  Innovative!

I am sorry about your close family member; I wish you and your family the best.


Soapy stuff:  Last week I finally got my latest soap beveled.  It took a few days to firm up enough for beveling after the cut.

Today I made some rice congee; also puréed the overcooked rice using my stick blender.  The shearing effect of the SB creates such a fine purée; smooth as jello (I'd say silk, but ...)  I am hoping to find the time to make a triple rice soap, that Dawni & others have been raving about.

I am not quite sure when I will be able to fit soapmaking into my day, but I really need to find the time, even if only one batch.


----------



## Basil

For the last two days I’ve  been going through my recipes from the last year and reread and sorted out and checked out all my soaps . I’ve been restudying the oils and the fatty acids.  ( I think I have about 300...) I’ve learned so much from this forum. My intent is to tweak and move forward when I’m finished rewriting all my notes. Thanks all!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

earlene said:


> I am not quite sure when I will be able to fit soapmaking into my day, but I really need to find the time, even if only one batch.


Atta girl! Go for it!


----------



## Catscankim

I ran out of lye and am still waiting for my order. Dont even have anything to cut, so no soapy thing today. So i guess catching up on here will have to count lol. Maybe i will watch a few yt videos.


----------



## Guspuppy

Cut the soap I made yesterday. It was a failure all around: from mica mixing problems; then I left a plastic spoon in the measured FO while the lye cooled for a few hours and it started to dissolve the spoon, making the FO cloudy; then I decided to try mica lines but my batter was too thin and I had already added the FO and didn't want to risk it setting up out of the mold so I just kept pouring. Then when I cut it this morning and was carrying the cut bars to the drying shelf in the basement I dropped the whole batch and it smashed on the concrete floor. I for sure will not be giving away any of THIS batch!


----------



## TashaBird

A friend mailed me some loofahs she grew. They SO cool!!! They’re not really a big enough diameter for a slice to fit in a 3” individual cavity round mold. Any other ideas of how I can use them?


----------



## Dawni

Tying up tags n soaps tonight... Chatted on IG with the lovely @Catscankim while I did some earlier. Who else wants to chat lol I rather enjoyed that....



Guspuppy said:


> I for sure will not be giving away any of THIS batch!
> 
> View attachment 51429


Still very pretty soap though 



TashaBird said:


> A friend mailed me some loofahs she grew. They SO cool!!! They’re not really a big enough diameter for a slice to fit in a 3” individual cavity round mold. Any other ideas of how I can use them?


String em n offer them with your soap like a bundle deal thingy. How narrow are they? Maybe they can still fit inside soap, they just have to use more of the soap before reaching the loofah lol


----------



## TashaBird

@Dawni I’m thinking of maybe shredding some.


----------



## Dawni

TashaBird said:


> @Dawni I’m thinking of maybe shredding some.


That works. I've seen soap with shredded loofah in them


----------



## Ladka

I did go to a shop in the vicinity, during the non-rush hour, and bought lard + more coconut oil.
Another batch of CP soap is underway


----------



## Zing

So I probably shouldn't write this out loud but 


TashaBird said:


> A friend mailed me some loofahs she grew.


@TashaBird's post really set me aback.  Whaddaya mean "grew" loofah?  I've never thought about the origins of loofahs and I guess I just thought they magically appeared in stores.  Now I feel like my 12 year old niece when we gave her corn on the cob for the first time and she didn't know what it was!


----------



## earlene

I finally FINALLY got around to ordering prescription safety glasses, which I picked up today.  I have 30 days to test them out and return them if they don't suffice.  So I have to make soap!

Trying them out in the office, I wasn't as pleased with them as I was hoping for; in fact, I can see better using my OTC reading glasses.  The problem is of course, readers aren't safety glasses.  The other problem is the height from which I was reading vs the height from which I read my recipe when making soap.

The only way I'll know if they are satisfactory is to make soap while wearing them and finding out if I can read my soap recipe while at my worktable.


----------



## KimW

Zing said:


> So I probably shouldn't write this out loud but
> @TashaBird's post really set me aback.  Whaddaya mean "grew" loofah?  I've never thought about the origins of loofahs and I guess I just thought they magically appeared in stores.  Now I feel like my 12 year old niece when we gave her corn on the cob for the first time and she didn't know what it was!


Don't feel too bad.  I still remember when I gained the same knowledge and I too was blown away.  I somehow made it 30+ years thinking loofahs grew in the ocean.  Don't ask me why, because I have no idea.


----------



## Dawni

Zing said:


> So I probably shouldn't write this out loud but
> @TashaBird's post really set me aback.  Whaddaya mean "grew" loofah?  I've never thought about the origins of loofahs and I guess I just thought they magically appeared in stores.  Now I feel like my 12 year old niece when we gave her corn on the cob for the first time and she didn't know what it was!


It's a vegetable Mr. Zing! When it's ripe it becomes fibrous but when it's younger not so, and is edible. Here we call the veggie, patola


----------



## Zing

KimW said:


> I somehow made it 30+ years thinking loofahs grew in the ocean.


Um, I won't even mention the number of years I've been loofah-ignorant!  But that 12 year old niece now has her own 12 year old....


----------



## Misschief

Zing said:


> So I probably shouldn't write this out loud but
> @TashaBird's post really set me aback.  Whaddaya mean "grew" loofah?  I've never thought about the origins of loofahs and I guess I just thought they magically appeared in stores.  Now I feel like my 12 year old niece when we gave her corn on the cob for the first time and she didn't know what it was!


LOL  I grow loofah (well, I try.. this year, they all rotted) and I use a few in my display at the market. It's a little suprising how many people think they grow in the ocean. Here's a pic of last year's loofah vine.


----------



## earlene

Misschief said:


> LOL  I grow loofah (well, I try.. this year, they all rotted) and I use a few in my display at the market. It's a little suprising how many people think they grow in the ocean. Here's a pic of last year's loofah vine.
> 
> View attachment 51440
> View attachment 51441



I wonder if you can make squash blossom soup with loofah flowers?  When I grew squash I frequently used the flowers in omelets and soup. But I liked them better in omelets. Those are lovely, *Misschief*.


----------



## Misschief

earlene said:


> I wonder if you can make squash blossom soup with loofah flowers?  When I grew squash I frequently used the flowers in omelets and soup. But I liked them better in omelets. Those are lovely, *Misschief*.


The flowers aren't as big as squash blossoms. They're in the same family as cucumbers.


----------



## GemstonePony

I rinsed the ash off my cupcake soaps with distilled water. There wasn't nearly as much of it in the photos of them, and I don't want people to be disappointed when they see them in real life. Also, there aren't that many, so I cleaning every little crevice didn't seem as insane as it would with a larger batch.


----------



## Zing

Misschief said:


> LOL  I grow loofah (well, I try.. this year, they all rotted) and I use a few in my display at the market. It's a little suprising how many people think they grow in the ocean. Here's a pic of last year's loofah vine.
> 
> View attachment 51440
> View attachment 51441


I was just going to say myself that they look like cousins to cucumbers.  Where's the emoji for 'mind blown'?  Thanks all, what an educational forum this is!


----------



## earlene

I brought some soap dishes & 4 bars of soap (4 years cured, if I recall correctly) over to the house today (the house we are buying from my younger son to house my eldest son) and was so pleased to see them by the sinks ready to use. I finally found a place for this giant soap dish I bought 4 years ago:






Nice feeling.  How funny 4, 4 and 4.     Except I only brought over 3 soap dishes.


----------



## Catscankim

earlene said:


> I finally FINALLY got around to ordering prescription safety glasses, which I picked up today.  I have 30 days to test them out and return them if they don't suffice.  So I have to make soap!
> 
> Trying them out in the office, I wasn't as pleased with them as I was hoping for; in fact, I can see better using my OTC reading glasses.  The problem is of course, readers aren't safety glasses.  The other problem is the height from which I was reading vs the height from which I read my recipe when making soap.
> 
> The only way I'll know if they are satisfactory is to make soap while wearing them and finding out if I can read my soap recipe while at my worktable.


I honestly had no idea you could get prescription goggles. Gonna have to look into that. I wonder if i could get progressives

edit so they dont have to merge my posts lol

I have to remind myself in the future to never let myself run out of lye again. This is killing me, cause i cannot find a place to buy it, other than online.

Two girls at work that i gave bars to decided they wanted to make soap, both of them came to me later to tell me it was too complicated after they looked it up lol. So i guess i will now be their dealer.

Gotta figure out my photography so i don't have any more floating soap in my pics @Dawni


----------



## Dawni

Edited

Sooo... This.




Putting together the Christmas soap box today, hopefully I get done while there's still light n I can take good pics. Nother storm coming our way later.... Sigh.

How's this?


----------



## Zany_in_CO

earlene said:


> I wonder if you can make squash blossom soup with loofah flowers?  When I grew squash I frequently used the flowers in omelets and soup.


The one time I grew acorn squash in a container, Hubby thought he was doing me a favor when he "dead-headed" the blossoms!  



Dawni said:


> Putting together the Christmas soap box today, hopefully I get done while there's still light n I can take good pics. Nother storm coming our way later.... Sigh.
> How's this?


Um, please don't mind me being honest... the pandan box is awesome and the Christmasy soapies are so well done, but I've seen your work when you're at your best. This needs something more "Dawni".


----------



## violets2217

Zing said:


> So I probably shouldn't write this out loud but
> @TashaBird's post really set me aback.  Whaddaya mean "grew" loofah?  I've never thought about the origins of loofahs and I guess I just thought they magically appeared in stores.  Now I feel like my 12 year old niece when we gave her corn on the cob for the first time and she didn't know what it was!


I posted the same thing in a gardening group on Facebook...only for some reason I thought loofah was a sea creature of some kind. My group definitely educated me in the art of loofah growing! Apparently they are very abundantly and quickly grown!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Misschief said:


> LOL  I grow loofah (well, I try.. this year, they all rotted) and I use a few in my display at the market.


I grew loofahs for soap once. Once was enough.  I thought they were just too scratchy to be of any good use. People who use them must have rhino hides. JMHO of course.


----------



## Dawni

Zany_in_CO said:


> Um, please don't mind me being honest... the pandan box is awesome and the Christmasy soapies are so well done, but I've seen your work when you're at your best. This needs something more "Dawni".


Ha! Yeah... Didn't get to do much with that box today. Hopefully tomorrow I can play around with it 

So many other things needed to get done and in between this stupid typhoon, and one uncle refusing to get tested for covid.. Talking to (some) people is such a waste of time lol no wonder I'm almost a hermit haha

The wind outside literally sounds like a motorcycle revving....


----------



## Kari Howie

TashaBird said:


> Thank you @linne1gi
> My soap turned out kinda meh. My 10x9orange EO really muted my colors more than I’d expected. And my water reflection isn’t shaped the way I’d wanted, my batter needed to actually be thicker. I’ve worked so hard for a slow thin batter, it’s really hard for me to let it thicken. I think I can do better next time. Still, they fun.
> Best news is, I’d prepped for a batch of soap to make w my friend and her daughter. She’s said her daughter had been having a hard time and that she was interested in the soap making. We were friends, but not super close. Still I prepped the base ingredients and had a few ideas. I let the girl pick the colors and fragrance. We used up some soap dough that needed using. We made a soap that I think will be gorgeous. It was a special and great experience for all. They’ll come back tomorrow for the cut!!!


I still think it's beautiful.


----------



## Ladka

Just completed another batch, a 100 % coconut oil soap this time. I'd like to make laundry powder with washing soda and borax.


----------



## CatahoulaBubble

Today is my birthday so of course I was making soap when my dad called to wish me happy birthday and then stayed on the phone to listen as I mixed up my soap. I did a Bastile  no-fragrance oatmeal, milk, and honey soap. I did a 50% water discount and my batter turned really orange as the sugars started to heat up. Tossed it into the fridge and hope it will mellow out. I have plans for it and some little soap bees I've been making. It's normally a pretty rustic bar because of the way I make it but I think the bees are going to take it to a new level.  I'm going to call it Bubble Bees!


----------



## Misschief

CatahoulaBubble said:


> Today is my birthday so of course I was making soap when my dad called to wish me happy birthday and then stayed on the phone to listen as I mixed up my soap. I did a Bastile  no-fragrance oatmeal, milk, and honey soap. I did a 50% water discount and my batter turned really orange as the sugars started to heat up. Tossed it into the fridge and hope it will mellow out. I have plans for it and some little soap bees I've been making. It's normally a pretty rustic bar because of the way I make it but I think the bees are going to take it to a new level.  I'm going to call it Bubble Bees!


Happy birthday, @CatahoulaBubble! It's my sister's birthday, too. And it was also my grandmother's birthday.

And we love pictures, don't forget!


----------



## Catscankim

Happy birthday!


----------



## CatahoulaBubble

Misschief said:


> Happy birthday, @CatahoulaBubble! It's my sister's birthday, too. And it was also my grandmother's birthday.
> 
> And we love pictures, don't forget!


Thanks, another year older. lol   
Here's a pic of one of my bubble bees.


----------



## Catscankim

Well i made hopefully my only submission for the soap challenge for this month lol. Still waiting for my order of lye, but i had almost exactly enough lye to make a small batch for the string pull. I got all crazy with the design, so i hope its ok lol. I keep having to tell myself to stop playing with it lol.


----------



## Ladka

No soaping for an indefinite time - I ran out of NaOH. Even had to recalculate yesterday's 100 % coconut oil soap to adjust the size of the batch to the amount of NaOH. I'll have to order it online and then w a i t


----------



## earlene

Catscankim said:


> I honestly had no idea you could get prescription goggles. Gonna have to look into that. I wonder if i could get progressives


Yes, you can get progressives.   Also bi-focals.  However, they aren't goggles; they are safety glasses.  There is a difference.  Googles have a facial seal, whereas safety glasses do not.

Soapy stuff so far today:  I cleared my work table so I can make soap.  But I have to go get an EKG done first, then I'll get started.


----------



## violets2217

Made another big batch of soap last night and finished up a couple of my “primitive” wire cutters. I made one to cut my slab mold into loafs and one to cut my bars 1 1/4 inch thick. So now my bars can be 3/4, 1 or 1 1/4 inch wide. This morning I couldn’t wait to cut my slab of aloe soap! It definitely heated up last night and fully gelled... it bubbled up a bit in the middle, but It smells so good! I used coconut lime verbena. But I just wanted to try out my loaf cutter!


----------



## The_Phoenix

Dawni said:


> Waiting on supplies. I found a supplier for local cocoa butter that isn't more expensive than the imported one so I'm so happy about that. Really been looking for local alternatives to everything, or at least most of it.
> 
> I'm also waiting for my Pandan boxes to be delivered. If y'all don't wanna Google, here's what the supplier sent me. They're a small family run business, with him and a cousin and his mom working on my order.
> View attachment 51287
> 
> Pounding the leaves to make em soft
> View attachment 51288
> 
> Hanging to dry
> View attachment 51289
> 
> Making the boxes
> View attachment 51286
> 
> Part of my order
> 
> I'm excited to receive these as they will house my Christmas gift bundles
> 
> I'm also testing rice bran wax to replace my beeswax. If I like it I'll offer both, coz several people have asked me for vegan lotion bars. Thing is, none of the vegan waxes (in the same price range of my beeswax) has all the benefits, and none are produced locally. So in not really sure I want to sell em, but then SO is vegan and he's coming home soon (yey!) and he'll need em so I will be making them regardless.


I keep meaning to respond to your post. I've also been experimenting with rice bran wax in my lotion bars to help increase the melting point a bit. I use 75% beeswax and 25% rice bran wax. So far, I like it. I use a 1:1:1 ration of oils, butters, and wax. I think if I were to use 100% rice bran wax, I'd need to bump the ration of wax down a bit and compensate with either an oil or butter because it would take a LOT more effort to generate enough friction to build heat to get the product to melt onto the skin.


----------



## MarinaB

My fall time soap.

My the most complicated soap with 6 oils and butters, aloe vera juice.



The_Phoenix said:


> Cut one batch. Poured another. First time using aloe juice for the liquid. Excited to see how it changes the properties. I LOVE soaping with lard. The batter is always so beautifully fluid and I adore soaping with it. Bought tallow but haven’t come up with a recipe yet.


Love using tallow. I melted beef fat myself.


----------



## CatahoulaBubble

Made another batch of my bastille soap using the 50% water discount. I'm really liking the water discount batches. I've never done one so steep before but since my bastille soaps are nothing fancy and just use the bubble wrap for a honey comb topping I don't have to worry about acceleration. I always find I have to stick blend the crap out of it anyway to get it to a medium trace so the water discount aids in that manner too. And not to mention the batch I made last night I was able to unmold this morning. Usually my bastille soaps have to sit in their mold for a week before I can unmold them. Harder bars and faster set up is a plus for this recipe.  These are smaller than my usual batches. It only makes 9 bars at a time so I usually make 4-5 just to keep inventory in stock but waiting a week between each batch is quite annoying. I only have one specific mold that I use for these because of the way I like to cut the bars. Being able to unmold the next day means it only takes a week to get my normal quantity.  I cant' wait to see if the cure time is reduced. My Bastille bars usually take 12/14 weeks to cure.


----------



## TashaBird

It’s going to be a lot of labeling packaging next week! 
(going to chase turkeys this weekend!)
Gave my label guy, aka DH, my list of label info.


----------



## RevolutionSoap

I watched way to many Soaping videos on YouTube. And when I told my wife I should make drunk soaping videos she shot me down lol.


----------



## Catscankim

RevolutionSoap said:


> I watched way to many Soaping videos on YouTube. And when I told my wife I should make drunk soaping videos she shot me down lol.


Ever watch Drunk History?? THAT is some funny stuff there lol


----------



## TashaBird

RevolutionSoap said:


> I watched way to many Soaping videos on YouTube. And when I told my wife I should make drunk soaping videos she shot me down lol.


After several attempts I decided to avoid SUI. (Soaping under the influence.) Mostly because I almost always forgot something!


----------



## Zing

The only soapy thing I did was test various essential oil blends.  Gotta request to use tea tree which I don't really like, too medicine-y/camphorous so I'm trying it out with black pepper, cinnamon leaf (yes, I'll be careful and conservative), lavender, rosemary.


----------



## Kari Howie

Tralala!





Aaaaarrrrrrggggghhhhhh!

I’m embarrassed to admit that the above catastrophe, characterized by concrete stuck in a pot in one pic and soap on a stick that was hand-mashed into a mold, represents my mathematically dyslexic attempt at a ghost swirl. Of course neither is even fit for laundry detergent. Today, when  I went back to Auntie Clara’s articles, the only way I could come up with her same recipe was if I used an 8% SF. I usually do 5%.


----------



## toomanydogs

Made a batch of my rice milk soap, put labels on some balm bars, and stamped a batch of coconut milk soap. My holiday soaps didn't turn out great, but my late winter/early spring soaps are going to be killer.


----------



## Ladka

Turned each bar of the latest four batches upside down so they dry (and get ash  ) uniformly.


----------



## Basil

@Dawni hope you’re doing ok there! And yes, spirulina turns brown in my soap too  one month later...checking soap today.


----------



## earlene

Opened my order from makeyourown today.  Now I need to make a luxurious soap with mango butter.  I've only used it in very small amounts before, and may still, but I have enough to try at least one batch of higher percentage to see how it feels.  Plus the DIY vanilla stablizer ingredients came in the order along with a couple other butters that were also on sale.


----------



## The_Phoenix

On day two of a mental health day off from soaping. Super crazy bummed that my parents have decided to stay put (they live north of Phoenix and we are in SoCal) out of an abundance of caution. I'm more sad for my mom because I know how hard it is going to be on her to not be with her family for the holidays. For that reason, just not in the mood to be creative today.


----------



## CatahoulaBubble

Printed labels and wrapped soap. My least favorite part of soap making. I'm rather disappointed in my shrink wrap skills. It takes way too much time and I make too many errors. Plus I was supposed to get the perforated shrink wrap and ended up with the non-perforated so I end up with pillowing and then have to carefully make a hole without destroying my wrapping. I really need to scour some forests for some wrapping fairies to help me wrap and label my soap. The dogs are no help at all.


----------



## Jersey Girl

Made a few soaps with the guys in mind. 
Mahogany Teakwood ( I’m really loving this fragrance @cmzaha )  This is the first time I’ve done a drop swirl.   Could use some improvement but I’m happy with it for a first. 









Rosemary Mint
Deadly Weapon


----------



## earlene

CatahoulaBubble said:


> I'm rather disappointed in my shrink wrap skills. It takes way too much time and I make too many errors. Plus I was supposed to get the perforated shrink wrap and ended up with the non-perforated so I end up with pillowing and then have to carefully make a hole without destroying my wrapping.


It improves with practice.

Maybe you could get something like this to make perforations prior to packaging:






						Amazon.com: Perfect 4mm Leather Paper ClothSewing Overstitch Wheel Tool
					

Shop Co-link at the Amazon Arts, Crafts & Sewing store. Free Shipping on eligible items. Save on everyday low prices.



					www.amazon.com
				






Jersey Girl said:


> Made a few soaps with the guys in mind.
> Mahogany Teakwood ( I’m really loving this fragrance @cmzaha )



Yes, I also love Mahogany Teakwood.  It's a fabulous scent.  Beautiful soaps!


----------



## Rsapienza

TashaBird said:


> Thanks! I like to make loaves with various things that I’m practicing. They’re usually pretty enough, and makes it more worth the effort. I can’t wait to pipe a bunch!!!


They're Russian piping tips, I believe. If you search that on YouTube, there will be a few videos.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

CatahoulaBubble said:


> I always find I have to stick blend the crap out of it anyway to get it to a medium trace so the water discount aids in that manner too. And not to mention the batch I made last night I was able to unmold this morning. Usually my bastille soaps have to sit in their mold for a week before I can unmold them. ...  I cant' wait to see if the cure time is reduced. My Bastille bars usually take 12/14 weeks to cure.


Think about giving *Zany's No Slime Castile* a go. I think you will be surprised at how quickly it comes to trace, hardens, cures, lathers and of course, no slime. I'm currently using a small 2 oz. sample bar made from leftovers from the last batch I made for my son about a week ago. I make the 85% olive, 10% coconut, 5% castor variation. Lovely soap.


----------



## Misschief

CatahoulaBubble said:


> Printed labels and wrapped soap. My least favorite part of soap making. I'm rather disappointed in my shrink wrap skills. It takes way too much time and I make too many errors. Plus I was supposed to get the perforated shrink wrap and ended up with the non-perforated so I end up with pillowing and then have to carefully make a hole without destroying my wrapping. I really need to scour some forests for some wrapping fairies to help me wrap and label my soap. The dogs are no help at all.


I keep a corsage pin with my shrink wrapper. Every bar gets two small holes poked into the wrap before applying the heat. It helps to keep the pillowing down. Also, keep the heat gun moving and don't get too close to the wrap.


----------



## earlene

Today I made a Double Rice soap using up some partially masterbatched oils. (I had masterbatched the liquid oils only for a recipe that also calls for some hard oils).  It's a Double Rice instead of a Triple Rice soap because I had planned to make the soap while traveling and had no RBO with me on that trip (2 weeks ago! - how time flies - I feel like I've been back home for at least 2 months!)  I didn't want to try to re-calculate for adding RBO to the formula, so just went with the same formula except to replace water with Rice Congee and Rice Purée.  I love how well my stick blender purées the overcooked rice, it is as smooth as I have ever seen a purée.  We shall see if it remains as smooth once the soap cures.  I am hoping it won't turn into an exfoliating nightmare, like some food additives do.  But I'm thinking it won't.

I may actually give the November challenge a try if I have time, because I can easily use this soap to do a string pull.


----------



## Misschief

Almost noon and this morning, I've packaged Bubble Scoops for tomorrow's market. And, I've got myself completely organized for tomorrow, the first of five weeks of holiday markets. I'm ready!! Hopefully, the weather cooperates.


----------



## CatahoulaBubble

earlene said:


> It improves with practice.
> 
> Maybe you could get something like this to make perforations prior to packaging:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Perfect 4mm Leather Paper ClothSewing Overstitch Wheel Tool
> 
> 
> Shop Co-link at the Amazon Arts, Crafts & Sewing store. Free Shipping on eligible items. Save on everyday low prices.
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I also love Mahogany Teakwood.  It's a fabulous scent.  Beautiful soaps!


They are shipping me replacement perforated shrinkwrap but in the mean time I need to keep up with packaging or I will fall way behind so I'm just strategically melting holes in inconspicuous places.


----------



## Catscankim

Misschief said:


> I keep a corsage pin with my shrink wrapper. Every bar gets two small holes poked into the wrap before applying the heat. It helps to keep the pillowing down. Also, keep the heat gun moving and don't get too close to the wrap.


I am going to try the pinholes. Thank you for this tip! I too suck at shrink wrapping.

I cut the salt bars that i made in a loaf mold last night. I guess these are about 12 hours in the mold. They look a little crunchy on the bottoms, so they probably could have been cut a little sooner...i fell asleep lol.

They are a little too pink. I think that might lighten up with the cure. Hopefully lol. I was going for a Himalayan Salt look. The top is uncolored.

I usually do salt bars in cavity molds, just wanted to give them a try in the loaf. My recipe was 30% lye concentration, 85% CO, 10% Avocado, 5% Castor. 50% plain sea salt. Its really nice to work with, i almost ventured into doing a drop swirl lol.

Smell is Abalone and Sea from crafters choice. I did 7% FO, which is higher than my normal, but 6% fades to almost nothing...can barely call them “lightly scented”.

I have lots of great feedback on this recipe from testers on 3 month old soaps.

Actually like the crunchiness on the bottoms lol. I stacked them in two columns to hopefully reduce any ash on the sides.


----------



## GemstonePony

Dish soap! I wanted a more rustic vibe, so I blended in lots of air bubbles, soaped hot so it would start to gel and then cooled it off for partial gel.
Before gel, beginning gel, and cleaned up:


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken

Espresso from today. It's darkened a little since gel, and I expect that the fragrance will make it darken even more.


----------



## melinda48

earlene said:


> It improves with practice.
> 
> Maybe you could get something like this to make perforations prior to packaging:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Perfect 4mm Leather Paper ClothSewing Overstitch Wheel Tool
> 
> 
> Shop Co-link at the Amazon Arts, Crafts & Sewing store. Free Shipping on eligible items. Save on everyday low prices.
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I also love Mahogany Teakwood.  It's a fabulous scent.  Beautiful soaps!


Just keep at it. Before you know it, you will be shrinkwrapping with the best of them! Like any other skill, just takes time on task.


----------



## Catscankim

Misschief said:


> I keep a corsage pin with my shrink wrapper. Every bar gets two small holes poked into the wrap before applying the heat. It helps to keep the pillowing down. Also, keep the heat gun moving and don't get too close to the wrap.


I just wrapped a bunch of soaps by putting a pinhole in them. THIS CHANGED MY LIFE. Mwwwah lol


----------



## xavalyss

Printed out flyers to place around in my building.


----------



## Misschief

Catscankim said:


> I just wrapped a bunch of soaps by putting a pinhole in them. THIS CHANGED MY LIFE. Mwwwah lol


I'm glad it helped.


----------



## Guspuppy

I am (im)patiently waiting to cut the soap I made last night. That's the trouble with soaping late at night!


----------



## rdc1978

Guspuppy said:


> I am (im)patiently waiting to cut the soap I made last night. That's the trouble with soaping late at night!



LOL, I hear 'ya.  I think I finished soaping around 6am, and now I have insomnia!  I know at least one loaf was a fail because the f/o did not behave well and the other one is problematic but maybe salvageable because I stupidly decided to try a mica swirl for the first time and used castor oil.  Messy, messy, messy.


----------



## Catscankim

Guspuppy said:


> I am (im)patiently waiting to cut the soap I made last night. That's the trouble with soaping late at night!


I mostly soap late at night, errrr middle of the night. But i work night shift, so i dont get home till 12-1:00am. I unmold and cut the next night after work and make a new batch. Its become my system lol.

if i have off the next day, like Saturday, it kills me to leave it in the oven all day. I have given in and cut early, but that is never a good idea lol.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I can’t seem to totally catch up with reading everything everyone is posting on this thread, but wowzers, y’all are turning out some mighty fine soap!

Here’s my (room for improvement) attempt to copy a beautiful soap @Misschief posted last year.  Due to using what I had on hand, I was fighting a tannish base (palm) and possibly a slightly discoloring FO, which forced me to use a lot of blue mica, white mica and TD to get blue without a greenish brown tinge.  And then, in the end, I ended up with a bit of blue mica streaking.  Dang.  Many of the snowflakes broke while I was taking them out of the mold, so I half buried them in the snow.  I may try this again with my tallow lard base, which stays white and is much easier to work with.


----------



## Guspuppy

Catscankim said:


> if i have off the next day, like Saturday, it kills me to leave it in the oven all day. I have given in and cut early, but that is never a good idea lol.



Haha, I went ahead and cut it after 14 hours. It was fine but pretty soft. Will no doubt ash terribly!

In my defense, I only have one mold, and SO MUCH soap to make before Christmas!


----------



## Catscankim

Guspuppy said:


> Haha, I went ahead and cut it after 14 hours. It was fine but pretty soft. Will no doubt ash terribly!
> 
> In my defense, I only have one mold, and SO MUCH soap to make before Christmas!


Lol no explanation needed. I have only recently acquired more molds. I have cut at 12 hours and been fine. I am not a patient person, especially when i want to see the inside.


----------



## Guspuppy

Me either!!!!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

I've ran out of my holliday gingerbread soap so im going to make that' no coloring cause the molasses turns it brown anyway' however i'm concentrating on no steric spots or soda ash. seams easy enought right? lol  we shall see if the soap Gods are playing nice!, its the first CP gingerbread soap all other batches has been HP so fingers crossed it turns out nice.



TashaBird said:


> Just got some awful news about the health of a close family member and been walking around like a zombie for two days.
> Finally got myself up and moving.
> *Cleaned some intense ash off my snowman poops.
> *started documenting which pull through plates do what. SO unpredictable! Need to reverse engineer what’s happening in there!
> *and two of my worlds came together when I repurposed some broken hunting arrows to support my soaps that I’m finally putting away.
> 
> Hug you’re loved ones and tell them you love em!


So sorry' on your recent family news' hugs .  Your soap is beautiful.


----------



## Zing

Mobjack Bay said:


> Here’s my (room for improvement) attempt to copy a beautiful soap @Misschief posted last year.
> View attachment 51576


Love this!  I think I'm going to copy you copying @Misschief!


----------



## melonpan

Such beautiful soaps and ideas in this thread!

Today I made my second attempt my Christmas-themed soap (that seized terribly at my first attempt a few weeks ago). I was a bit nervous so it was a huge satisfaction to be able to pour it this time. I can't wait to unmold and to see if the tree-shape is visible when cut.

The second reason why I'm really happy about today's soaping is that I tried to clean my bowls and spatulas with microfiber towels after reading this post and I'm in awe! Almost spotless! It's life-changing and I wouldn't have thought of that.


----------



## Jersey Girl

Mobjack Bay said:


> I can’t seem to totally catch up with reading everything everyone is posting on this thread, but wowzers, y’all are turning out some mighty fine soap!
> 
> Here’s my (room for improvement) attempt to copy a beautiful soap @Misschief posted last year.  Due to using what I had on hand, I was fighting a tannish base (palm) and possibly a slightly discoloring FO, which forced me to use a lot of blue mica, white mica and TD to get blue without a greenish brown tinge.  And then, in the end, I ended up with a bit of blue mica streaking.  Dang.  Many of the snowflakes broke while I was taking them out of the mold, so I half buried them in the snow.  I may try this again with my tallow lard base, which stays white and is much easier to work with.
> View attachment 51576


I love the soft look of this. Very pretty soap!


----------



## Laura Vohs

Wow! I definitely love what's going on in this thread! I've really got to stay caught up over here!

Well, the hubby has been asking me to teach him how to make soap, so that's what we did this morning. He chose Black Leather and Vetiver from Crafters Choice as his FO. I'm so proud of him; I didn't have to take over at any time. Even though he was extremely nervous,  I was just able to talk him through it all. I can't wait to see the cut tomorrow!


----------



## Guspuppy

That's terrific Laura!! 


As for me, I nearly had my first 'soap on a stick'  tonight! Same recipe as always, it had to be to FO. (Ginger and lime from Nurture) When I made Zany's no-slime castile it was ready to cut in 4 hours. I thought it was the faux sea water, but now I think it was this FO!!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> so fingers crossed it turns out nice.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Laura Vohs said:


> Wow! I definitely love what's going on in this thread! I've really got to stay caught up over here!
> 
> Well, the hubby has been asking me to teach him how to make soap, so that's what we did this morning. He chose Black Leather and Vetiver from Crafters Choice as his FO. I'm so proud of him; I didn't have to take over at any time. Even though he was extremely nervous,  I was just able to talk him through it all. I can't wait to see the cut tomorrow!


Very Pretty' 


Guspuppy said:


> That's terrific Laura!!
> 
> 
> As for me, I nearly had my first 'soap on a stick'  tonight! Same recipe as always, it had to be to FO. (Ginger and lime from Nurture) When I made Zany's no-slime castile it was ready to cut in 4 hours. I thought it was the faux sea water, but now I think it was this FO!!


Your not alone' my Ginger EO seized batter so fast! also it didn't smell the same I dont know if its the CP  or if the EO has been cut or both?.



Zany_in_CO said:


> View attachment 51584


Oh thats cute' Thx It began to seize so I quickly poured it in the mold fast. as far as Soda Ash & Steric Spots' "Fingers Crossed" will see in the morning.


----------



## Misschief

Had the first of five Christmas markets today and I am overwhelmed! Not only was it my BEST market day EVER (this is my third year) but the owner of a local supermarket asked me about one of my gift boxes and told me it was very sellable and if I decide to get a UPC for it, he'd be willing to carry it in his store. He and his wife also commented positively about my presentation and packaging. If I weren't so tired, I'd be floating.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Misschief said:


> Had the first of five Christmas markets today and I am overwhelmed! Not only was it my BEST market day EVER (this is my third year) but the owner of a local supermarket asked me about one of my gift boxes and told me it was very sellable and if I decide to get a UPC for it, he'd be willing to carry it in his store. He and his wife also commented positively about my presentation and packaging. If I weren't so tired, I'd be floating.
> 
> View attachment 51586
> View attachment 51587


Thats so awesome'


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Misschief said:


> He and his wife also commented positively about my presentation and packaging.


DITTO!


----------



## msunnerstood

Just finished my unicorn cupcakes. ill try to post pics when the lights better tomorrow


----------



## CatahoulaBubble

I cut my third batch of oatmeal milk and honey. This batch got really hot probably because I've been doing a 50% water discount. The sugars in the honey burned but goodness the scent it actually amazing. It smells like a rich caramel. I don't add fragrance to this soap because it's one of my top requested to have no fragrance added. The burned sugar smell in this really is lovely.


----------



## Zing

Laura Vohs said:


> Well, the hubby has been asking me to teach him how to make soap, so that's what we did this morning. He chose Black Leather and Vetiver from Crafters Choice as his FO. I'm so proud of him;


Now you've done it and gotten your very own spouse addicted....


Misschief said:


> Had the first of five Christmas markets today and I am overwhelmed! Not only was it my BEST market day EVER (this is my third year) but the owner of a local supermarket asked me about one of my gift boxes and told me it was very sellable and if I decide to get a UPC for it, he'd be willing to carry it in his store. He and his wife also commented positively about my presentation and packaging. If I weren't so tired, I'd be floating.
> 
> View attachment 51586
> View attachment 51587


Float away and sweet dreams.  I am not at all surprised by this and you shouldn't be either.  Please remember us little people when you go big-time.


----------



## Misschief

Zing said:


> Float away and sweet dreams.  I am not at all surprised by this and you shouldn't be either.  Please remember us little people when you go big-time.


----------



## GemstonePony

Third attempt at Oat & Honey soap with a wood pour. Used the last of my WSP Lavender Woods and Honey FO, and made up the rest with BB Woodland Elves, which accelerates. I chose Woodland Elves in part because I was was concerned about the Glow pigment falling out of suspension again (as in attempt #2). However, I over mixed because I was worried about false trace (as in attempt #1) and the batter got thicker than intended. I wasn't able to quite get the wood pour I wanted because everytime I restriped my batter to continue the pour, the batter I had already poured set up, so each series in the pour just slid over the top of the previous one. Which is kind of a cool pour, and I'll post pics tomorrow, but it wasn't the result I wanted. But, the soap aspect of it went well, with no separation like my last two attempts at this, and the fragrance combo is amazing!


----------



## sarahmarah

Not soapy but I did make my first thick cream. My first attempt was too complicated with a bunch of oils/butters and my stand mixer didn’t emulsify it properly. So I slightly simplified and took another shot using my stick blender and the high shear mixing was a game changer. Came out gorgeous—just over scented but that’s what I get for not ordering more pipettes. Now it will be fun to experiment with skin feel.


----------



## Guspuppy

Ooooh! I cut my mica oil line soap this morning! It might be my new favorite technique! Especially since the FO accelerated the batter dreadfully.


----------



## Angie Gail

Catscankim said:


> I cut the salt bars that i made in a loaf mold last night. I guess these are about 12 hours in the mold. They look a little crunchy on the bottoms, so they probably could have been cut a little sooner...i fell asleep lol.
> 
> They are a little too pink. I think that might lighten up with the cure. Hopefully lol. I was going for a Himalayan Salt look. The top is uncolored.
> 
> I usually do salt bars in cavity molds, just wanted to give them a try in the loaf. My recipe was 30% lye concentration, 85% CO, 10% Avocado, 5% Castor. 50% plain sea salt. Its really nice to work with, i almost ventured into doing a drop swirl lol.
> 
> Smell is Abalone and Sea from crafters choice. I did 7% FO, which is higher than my normal, but 6% fades to almost nothing...can barely call them “lightly scented”.
> 
> I have lots of great feedback on this recipe from testers on 3 month old soaps.
> 
> Actually like the crunchiness on the bottoms lol. I stacked them in two columns to hopefully reduce any ash on the sides.
> View attachment 51561


Abalone and Sea is one of my fave fragrances! It smells like the old Bath and Body Works Seaspray scent.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> I've ran out of my holliday gingerbread soap so im going to make that' no coloring cause the molasses turns it brown anyway' however i'm concentrating on no steric spots or soda ash. seams easy enought right? lol  we shall see if the soap Gods are playing nice!, its the first CP gingerbread soap all other batches has been HP so fingers crossed it turns out nice.


Well Ive managed to avoid soda ash' yay' steric spots are there' but not as pronounced' however' a new situation I thought it had gone through the gel phase completly & put it in the freezer to cool it down' mistake learned. Not happy w/ the scent either ginger is slight hint not the same as last order so wont buy from that company again. " Ola Prima".  I may use this soap in up & coming Soap Challenge if it cures nicely in next couple of Days.


----------



## earlene

Today I re-packaged a little over 5 pounds of Mango Butter into smaller containers & put them on my soaping oil shelf.  I have a bit more to do, but not today, but at least I started labeling the container the rest of it & the additional PKO that arrived the other day will go into.  Washed up & tidied up the work area again when Hubby got home.


----------



## violets2217

I feel like I need an intervention or talked off the ledge! I’ve got Nature’s Garden opened in another tab and my cart is getting full! I just need a couple fragrance oils! I’ve got 10 lbs of freaking lye in my cart. Thinking I wanna start master batching...but do I really need 10 pounds?  please send help!


----------



## KiwiMoose

I made some soap in a PVC pipe today. I’m yet to get on to having my pull-through plates made, so I opted for the old sink/drain strainer pour through instead. They won’t be anywhere near as nice as yours @TashaBird but they will hopefully be bright and interesting. I usually use Love Spell FO for this soap, but my supplier has sold out, so I opted for Mardi Gras by NG. I think I’ll call the soap Mardi Gras too - coz it’s gonna be bright!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

KiwiMoose said:


> I made some soap in a PVC pipe today. I’m yet to get on to having my pull-through plates made, so I opted for the old sink/drain strainer pour through instead. They won’t be anywhere near as nice as yours @TashaBird but they will hopefully be bright and interesting. I usually use Love Spell FO for this soap, but my supplier has sold out, so I opted for Mardi Gras by NG. I think I’ll call the soap Mardi Gras too - coz it’s gonna be bright! View attachment 51611


Really Pretty' great idea on the sink drain strainer for pull through technic. .

Today I made soap on a rope w/ 2 different lavender  EO'. I was very happy w/ how well behaved they are, I was able to do a in pot swirl w/ two new colors in lavender shades & pour it into a round PVC Pipe w/ a slit cut out on top' that gave me enough room to pour soap batter into the pipe mold,  the end of pipe I used a pvc cap.  I cant cover it cause of ropes but its in a closed cupboard for the night getting happy. To be continued .


----------



## The_Phoenix

Made gold, white, and purple layered soap, the colors of the US suffragette movement. Making two Valentine's Day soaps tomorrow then that'll be my last batch for a while. As much as I love making soap, I want to make other skin-care items. I enjoy the immediate satisfaction of making body butter or lotion bars. Want to experiment using tallow in whipped body butter. Also making gift baskets for my book group for the holidays.


----------



## rdc1978

Laura Vohs said:


> Wow! I definitely love what's going on in this thread! I've really got to stay caught up over here!
> 
> Well, the hubby has been asking me to teach him how to make soap, so that's what we did this morning. He chose Black Leather and Vetiver from Crafters Choice as his FO. I'm so proud of him; I didn't have to take over at any time. Even though he was extremely nervous,  I was just able to talk him through it all. I can't wait to see the cut tomorrow!



You both should be delighted.  I mean, since you're the teacher, its kinda your soap, right?

The first soap I ever made was such an epic disaster, I would have been so proud of myself had that been my first attempt.



The_Phoenix said:


> Made gold, white, and purple layered soap, the colors of the US suffragette movement. Making two Valentine's Day soaps tomorrow then that'll be my last batch for a while. As much as I love making soap, I want to make other skin-case items. I enjoy the immediate satisfaction of making body butter or lotion bars. Want to experiment using tallow in whipped body butter. Also making gift baskets for my book group for the holidays.


Lotion bars are so much fun.  Sometimes, my ego is so bruised from all my soap fails and I make lotion bars just to get a win under my belt.  My family loves them.  I just purchased some deep snowflake silicone molds from amazon and I will use them with a bit of mica and some f/o for the holiday lotion bars.  I ordered from nurture soap and they sent me a beautiful blue/silver color.



violets2217 said:


> I feel like I need an intervention or talked off the ledge! I’ve got Nature’s Garden opened in another tab and my cart is getting full! I just need a couple fragrance oils! I’ve got 10 lbs of freaking lye in my cart. Thinking I wanna start master batching...but do I really need 10 pounds?  please send help!



I don't masterbatch, but I literally bought 10 pounds of essential depot lye the other day because the price was good.  I figure I'm not spending my money eating out, so why not?  And I'll use it so its cool.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

The_Phoenix said:


> Made gold, white, and purple layered soap, the colors of the US suffragette movement. Making two Valentine's Day soaps tomorrow then that'll be my last batch for a while. As much as I love making soap, I want to make other skin-case items. I enjoy the immediate satisfaction of making body butter or lotion bars. Want to experiment using tallow in whipped body butter. Also making gift baskets for my book group for the holidays.





rdc1978 said:


> Lotion bars are so much fun.  Sometimes, my ego is so bruised from all my soap fails and I make lotion bars just to get a win under my belt.  My family loves them.  I just purchased some deep snowflake silicone molds from amazon and I will use them with a bit of mica and some f/o for the holiday lotion bars.  I ordered from nurture soap and they sent me a beautiful blue/silver color.


One day id like to try Lotion or Whipped Body Bars' sounds interesting.


----------



## rdc1978

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> One day id like to try Lotion or Whipped Body Bars' sounds interesting.



I'm not an expert _at all_, but for the lotion bars I make, they are shockingly easy.  I'd like to say foolproof, but I'm sure that sort of confidence would only come back to bite me in the butt.  But like I said, I'm no expert, so I just use basic ingredients and fairly basic molds. 

I'd say if youre having one of those days where you want to be kinda creative, but you're just not motivated to take the time and energy for soap, its a good time to try a lotion bar.  I have no special equipment to make mine, just an old mason jar that I put in boiling water.  The only tool I had to buy was a super long spoon, but I had already purchased that for spoon swirls.


----------



## The_Phoenix

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> One day id like to try Lotion or Whipped Body Bars' sounds interesting.





rdc1978 said:


> I'm not an expert _at all_, but for the lotion bars I make, they are shockingly easy.  I'd like to say foolproof, but I'm sure that sort of confidence would only come back to bite me in the butt.  But like I said, I'm no expert, so I just use basic ingredients and fairly basic molds.
> 
> I'd say if youre having one of those days where you want to be kinda creative, but you're just not motivated to take the time and energy for soap, its a good time to try a lotion bar.  I have no special equipment to make mine, just an old mason jar that I put in boiling water.  The only tool I had to buy was a super long spoon, but I had already purchased that for spoon swirls.


She's right! Lotion bars are fairly foolproof. The challenge is choosing your oils, butters, and wax(es), and the proportions of each. Sky's the limit, actually. I personally don't like the wet feeling of lotion, so lotion bars (and whipped body butter) are my preferred way to moisturize. Plus, because they do not contain water, you don't need a preservative.



rdc1978 said:


> Lotion bars are so much fun.  Sometimes, my ego is so bruised from all my soap fails and I make lotion bars just to get a win under my belt.  My family loves them.  I just purchased some deep snowflake silicone molds from amazon and I will use them with a bit of mica and some f/o for the holiday lotion bars.  I ordered from nurture soap and they sent me a beautiful blue/silver color.


That's a great idea! I use a plain oval silicone mold, but I think for the holidays a decorative mold would make for a prettier gift.


----------



## Zing

rdc1978 said:


> Lotion bars are so much fun.  Sometimes, my ego is so bruised from all my soap fails and I make lotion bars just to get a win under my belt.


Right??!!  @Peachy Clean Soap , just make lotion bars _today _-- all the cool kids are doing it!  I've said this a thousand times in this community, but they are cheap and fast to make -- no delayed gratification.  Gift recipients are awed and I tell them if they only knew.  
Mine are variations on 1/3 beeswax, 1/3 coconut oil, 1/3 shea butter, titch of essential oil.  I pour into mini-muffin and cake pop molds.  
I do have some kukui and jojoba oils so will experiment with soft oils soon.


----------



## The_Phoenix

Zing said:


> Right??!!  @Peachy Clean Soap , just make lotion bars _today _-- all the cool kids are doing it!  I've said this a thousand times in this community, but they are cheap and fast to make -- no delayed gratification.  Gift recipients are awed and I tell them if they only knew.
> Mine are variations on 1/3 beeswax, 1/3 coconut oil, 1/3 shea butter, titch of essential oil.  I pour into mini-muffin and cake pop molds.
> I do have some kukui and jojoba oils so will experiment with soft oils soon.


The instant gratification is a lovely thing compared to the waiting game of soap-making. Jojoba oil in lotion bars is really nice. I use beeswax, mango butter, shea butter, meadowfoam seed oil, jojoba oil, arrowroot powder, and a little bit of vitamin e. It's nice and light and non-greasy. Not exactly the cheapest ingredients. Best yet is I can just make one bar at a time--I don't have to make a huge batch. It could easily be a made-to-order product.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> its in a closed cupboard for the night getting happy.


Happy indeed. I took one look at that picture and your baby seemed so well cared for and peaceful it reminded me of a long ago melody...




*Brahms Lullaby*


----------



## TashaBird

Just got back from a 3 day hunting trip and was super excited to get a new 5 gallon bucket of tallow. This is the company I’ve used 2 5 gallon buckets from so far and they have been white, no smell, and pristine. The last one I got a week ago had an awful smell and some yuck on top. I dug down to the bottom, and let’s just say... it was BAD! I figured it was a fluke. They shipped me a replacement immediately. When I got back home from my trip yesterday it was here. So, less farther along in the process, but the exact same thing! I’m already a week behind schedule for holiday soaps. I’ve got a bunch ready, but I had a total stress meltdown yesterday. I ordered some from a new source that I’m hopeful about. Trying to regroup today. Started thinking about spring soaps. And, I’ve got a lot of labeling, packaging, and posting to my store to do. They tried telling me something about some residual protein blah blah blah... I’ll tell you exactly what happened. 
They put the lid on the bucket when the tallow was hot. It condensed inside the bucket, the tallow shrank and the liquid ran down to the bottom, it comingulated with some possible residual at the bottom and boom bam YUCK!!! 
So disappointed in that company. I based my whole soap and skin care line on the quality of their product.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

The_Phoenix said:


> Made gold, white, and purple layered soap, the colors of the US suffragette movement. Making two Valentine's Day soaps tomorrow then that'll be my last batch for a while. As much as I love making soap, I want to make other skin-care items. I enjoy the immediate satisfaction of making body butter or lotion bars. Want to experiment using tallow in whipped body butter. Also making gift baskets for my book group for the holidays.


love you beautiful colors & perfect lines between' 



The_Phoenix said:


> The instant gratification is a lovely thing compared to the waiting game of soap-making. Jojoba oil in lotion bars is really nice. I use beeswax, mango butter, shea butter, meadowfoam seed oil, jojoba oil, arrowroot powder, and a little bit of vitamin e. It's nice and light and non-greasy. Not exactly the cheapest ingredients. Best yet is I can just make one bar at a time--I don't have to make a huge batch. It could easily be a made-to-order product.


Wow sounds like the perfect butter bar' can I ask you what is "arrowroot powder for"?  Hope you post a picture. 



Zany_in_CO said:


> Happy indeed. I took one look at that picture and your baby seemed so well cared for and peaceful it reminded me of a long ago melody...
> View attachment 51621
> 
> *Brahms Lullaby*


awww much thx' took a peak few minutes ago I think Ill byte the impatience bullet & let it set for another Day' feels very soft, also its slightly warm. Im excited to see how the colors turned out. the scent is delightful. Hope its ready by Christmas Day'


----------



## The_Phoenix

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Wow sounds like the perfect butter bar' can I ask you what is "arrowroot powder for"?  Hope you post a picture.


It helps to cut down on the greasy feeling of the oils on your skin.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

TashaBird said:


> Just got back from a 3 day hunting trip and was super excited to get a new 5 gallon bucket of tallow. This is the company I’ve used 2 5 gallon buckets from so far and they have been white, no smell, and pristine. The last one I got a week ago had an awful smell and some yuck on top. I dug down to the bottom, and let’s just say... it was BAD! I figured it was a fluke. They shipped me a replacement immediately. When I got back home from my trip yesterday it was here. So, less farther along in the process, but the exact same thing! I’m already a week behind schedule for holiday soaps. I’ve got a bunch ready, but I had a total stress meltdown yesterday. I ordered some from a new source that I’m hopeful about. Trying to regroup today. Started thinking about spring soaps. And, I’ve got a lot of labeling, packaging, and posting to my store to do. They tried telling me something about some residual protein blah blah blah... I’ll tell you exactly what happened.
> They put the lid on the bucket when the tallow was hot. It condensed inside the bucket, the tallow shrank and the liquid ran down to the bottom, it comingulated with some possible residual at the bottom and boom bam YUCK!!!
> So disappointed in that company. I based my whole soap and skin care line on the quality of their product.


Glad you where able to return it YUK.  I should do the same w/ my Ginger oil I just used & realized it was cut with a low grade oil.



The_Phoenix said:


> It helps to cut down on the greasy feeling of the oils on your skin.


Good to know, Thank you.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

TashaBird said:


> So disappointed in that company. I based my whole soap and skin care line on the quality of their product.


Horrendous!!! I'm so sorry to hear that. I have two words for you: *SOAPERS CHOICE* Along with other long-time soapers, I've been ordering my fats, butters, oils, etc. from them since 2004. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## rdc1978

TashaBird said:


> Just got back from a 3 day hunting trip and was super excited to get a new 5 gallon bucket of tallow. This is the company I’ve used 2 5 gallon buckets from so far and they have been white, no smell, and pristine. The last one I got a week ago had an awful smell and some yuck on top. I dug down to the bottom, and let’s just say... it was BAD! I figured it was a fluke. They shipped me a replacement immediately. When I got back home from my trip yesterday it was here. So, less farther along in the process, but the exact same thing! I’m already a week behind schedule for holiday soaps. I’ve got a bunch ready, but I had a total stress meltdown yesterday. I ordered some from a new source that I’m hopeful about. Trying to regroup today. Started thinking about spring soaps. And, I’ve got a lot of labeling, packaging, and posting to my store to do. They tried telling me something about some residual protein blah blah blah... I’ll tell you exactly what happened.
> They put the lid on the bucket when the tallow was hot. It condensed inside the bucket, the tallow shrank and the liquid ran down to the bottom, it comingulated with some possible residual at the bottom and boom bam YUCK!!!
> So disappointed in that company. I based my whole soap and skin care line on the quality of their product.


Yikes!  I'm surprised they didn't offer to replace the tallow.  Particularly for a repeat customer buying a large amount.  

Sorry that happened.  I hope you find a great supplier.  It'll be so great for you to have an heir and a spare!

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Today i'm gonna have a go @ the string pull art' If its up to par ill enter it in the up & coming challange' time is running out, but first gotta watch a few more videos. Ya'll Happy Soaping


----------



## The Park Bench

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Today i'm gonna have a go @ the string pull art' If its up to par ill enter it in the up & coming challange' time is running out, but first gotta watch a few more videos. Ya'll Happy Soaping


Looking forward to seeing your results


----------



## Bladesmith

Made some soap. This is hot processed. Lately I’ve just been doing solid colors since it seems like no one I provide soap to seems to care about the decorative stuff. Every so often I’ll do a swirl just to mix it up.

Decided to go with a swirl today. Not too bad. The lighting is kinda yellow. It’s actually uncolored white around the blue-green color.
Scented with Aroma Therapy from Nurture


----------



## amd

violets2217 said:


> I feel like I need an intervention or talked off the ledge! I’ve got Nature’s Garden opened in another tab and my cart is getting full! I just need a couple fragrance oils! I’ve got 10 lbs of freaking lye in my cart. Thinking I wanna start master batching...but do I really need 10 pounds?  please send help!


I can't help talk you off the ledge, I'm a huge enabler. I dropped $110 at NG yesterday. Although for the lye... I would say buy it! Store it properly and it will keep indefinitely. I typically buy my lye in 32 or 64 lb qty's depending on if there's a shipping special (or how badly I need it). With the rising costs of shipping it may save you in the end to buy a bit more than you "think" you need.

My soapy things are rather boring - I spent the weekend masterbatching soap oils, lip balm base, foaming bath base, and oils for lotion making. I did make the same batch of soap twice - the first time I failed to add the AVJ so I soaped with a 50% lye concentration (not recommended for swirling), so I chunked that up to rebatch later with the necessary AVJ added. I'll donate those soaps to the women's shelter. Remade the soap yesterday and while I did remember to add the AVJ, I managed to forget to do the hanger swirl! It's still soap, so I'm not doing this a third time. Tonight's soap is an easy OMH soap, let's see if I can manage to not screw it up.


----------



## AliOop

amd said:


> Although for the lye... I would say buy it! Store it properly and it will keep indefinitely. I typically buy my lye in 32 or 64 lb qty's depending on if there's a shipping special (or how badly I need it). With the rising costs of shipping it may save you in the end to buy a bit more than you "think" you need.


@violets2217 I totally agree with @amd on purchasing the bulk lye. It's so much cheaper in the long run, and it is so nice not be running to the store or waiting for multiple small packages of lye to arrive.



Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Today I made soap on a rope w/ 2 different lavender  EO'. I was very happy w/ how well behaved they are, I was able to do a in pot swirl w/ two new colors in lavender shades & pour it into a round PVC Pipe w/ a slit cut out on top' that gave me enough room to pour soap batter into the pipe mold,  the end of pipe I used a pvc cap.  I cant cover it cause of ropes but its in a closed cupboard for the night getting happy. To be continued .


Fantastic idea with the slit on top! I have some friends and family who like that, so I may be asking the DH to modify one of my PVC molds accordingly!


----------



## Mellicious

Zany_in_CO said:


> View attachment 51053
> Well done, @Mellicious ! Be sure to post the pics in the photo gallery if you haven't done so already. Hate to see them get buried in this thread.


I tried but I have no idea where to find the gallerie


----------



## AliOop

@Mellicious  Here you go: Photo Gallery 

ETA: To add pics, go the Photo Gallery forum, then click the Post Thread button to start a new post. It's in the upper right corner of my computer screen (yours may vary depending on your device).


----------



## linne1gi

I made salt soap.  I used a new (to me) recipe of 70% Coconut Oil, 25% Macadamia Oil, 5% Castor Oil.  I used Red Brazilian Clay and did an Ombre pour.  I used 50% Salt and a 20% superfat, and scented it with Black Cherry Bomb by Nature's Garden.  They say it's a very strong scent and they are right!  





I made salt soap.  I used a new (to me) recipe of 70% Coconut Oil, 25% Macadamia Oil, 5% Castor Oil.  I used Red Brazilian Clay and did an Ombre pour.  I used 50% Salt and a 20% superfat, and scented it with Black Cherry Bomb by Nature's Garden.  They say it's a very strong scent and they are right!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

AliOop said:


> @violets2217 I totally agree with @amd on purchasing the bulk lye. It's so much cheaper in the long run, and it is so nice not be running to the store or waiting for multiple small packages of lye to arrive.
> 
> 
> Fantastic idea with the slit on top! I have some friends and family who like that, so I may be asking the DH to modify one of my PVC molds accordingly!


AliOop thats fantastic' when I un-mold ill post picts' the tops aren't round but close enough for the purpose. 



Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Today i'm gonna have a go @ the string pull art' If its up to par ill enter it in the up & coming challange' time is running out, but first gotta watch a few more videos. Ya'll Happy Soaping



Update string pulling art is tricky' first time trying today' the soap batter cant be to thin' or think. I'll try again tomorrow, I couldn't find the correct thickness of thread or twine.



The Park Bench said:


> Looking forward to seeing your results



Thx  Sadly my string pull art was not a success' tomorrow I'll try another go at it.


----------



## TashaBird

Zany_in_CO said:


> Horrendous!!! I'm so sorry to hear that. I have two words for you: *SOAPERS CHOICE* Along with other long-time soapers, I've been ordering my fats, butters, oils, etc. from them since 2004. You won't be disappointed.


Thank you. I’ll check them out!



rdc1978 said:


> Yikes!  I'm surprised they didn't offer to replace the tallow.  Particularly for a repeat customer buying a large amount.
> 
> Sorry that happened.  I hope you find a great supplier.  It'll be so great for you to have an heir and a spare!
> 
> Fingers crossed!


Thanks. They will likely offer to replace it, again. I’ve also ordered from another source for now.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Here you go @TashaBird - a very poor cousin to your beautiful pull-throughs.  It looks like something @Catscankim would see in her work place!


----------



## Guspuppy

I made a 100% shea butter soap just to use up some old shea thats been in the freezer for years. Since it's just an experiment I threw some turquoise mica in the melted shea butter before adding the lye water. It was so pretty!!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Today I made soap on a rope w/ 2 different lavender  EO'. I was very happy w/ how well behaved they are, I was able to do a in pot swirl w/ two new colors in lavender shades & pour it into a round PVC Pipe w/ a slit cut out on top' that gave me enough room to pour soap batter into the pipe mold,  the end of pipe I used a pvc cap.  I cant cover it cause of ropes but its in a closed cupboard for the night getting happy. To be continued .


We'll here's is my up-date I'm not sure if it's DOS? ugh, it smells wonderful. I've got some improving to do on my trimming, on a good note came out of mold easily' no soda ash yay, has some steric spots' which I may half to live w/ if I want to use butters.  DOS thats 100% unacceptable, if thats what it is?.


----------



## SPowers

I used my homemade slab mold for the first time and today I cleaned it up.  I'm immensly happy with it although I'd hoped more of the design would go through to the bottom.  I since saw a video on pipe swirl which is what I think is required to have the design go all the way through.  I bought some pipes and can't wait to try the technique. I made a soap with these colours a week ago but turned out my fragrance messed with the colours so I will donate them.  No discolouration with this new batch!


----------



## earlene

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> We'll here's is my up-date I'm not sure if it's *DO*? ugh, it smells wonderful. I've got some improving to do on my trimming, on a good note came out of mold easily' no soda ash yay, has some steric spots' which I may half to live w/ if I want to use butters.  *DO *thats 100% unacceptable, if thats what it is?.



DO? Do you mean DOS?


----------



## AliOop

SPowers said:


> I used my homemade slab mold for the first time and today I cleaned it up.  I'm immensly happy with it although I'd hoped more of the design would go through to the bottom.  I since saw a video on pipe swirl which is what I think is required to have the design go all the way through.  I bought some pipes and can't wait to try the technique. I made a soap with these colours a week ago but turned out my fragrance messed with the colours so I will donate them.  No discolouration with this new batch!


These are phenomenal - just an incredible swirl of colors there. Well done!


----------



## The_Phoenix

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> We'll here's is my up-date I'm not sure if it's DO? ugh, it smells wonderful. I've got some improving to do on my trimming, on a good note came out of mold easily' no soda ash yay, has some steric spots' which I may half to live w/ if I want to use butters.  DO thats 100% unacceptable, if thats what it is?.


How fun! My husband wants me to make him soap on a rope. What a creative technique for getting it done.


----------



## violets2217

SPowers said:


> I since saw a video on pipe swirl which is what I think is required to have the design go all the way through. I bought some pipes and can't wait to try the technique.


I'm trying something like this this video this week for the first time. I hope! I love the red, white and black contrasting colors! Good luck with your pipe swirl!


----------



## TashaBird

KiwiMoose said:


> Here you go @TashaBird - a very poor cousin to your beautiful pull-throughs.  It looks like something @Catscankim would see in her work place!
> View attachment 51643


I love them!

What kind of cutter would someone need for a slab mold?


----------



## Jersey Girl

Been a very soapy couple weeks although I haven’t actually made soap.  With the help of my husband I’ve got an official website!  Hopefully I can start recouping some of my investment and share what I love doing.  It launched today and I already got an order which surprised me!  Wish me luck!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Jersey Girl said:


> Been a very soapy couple weeks although I haven’t actually made soap.  With the help of my husband I’ve got an official website!  Hopefully I can start recouping some of my investment and share what I love doing.  It launched today and I already got an order which surprised me!  Wish me luck! ♥


Thats so awesome I wish you lots of success, can you give us your website info' love to see it. .



The_Phoenix said:


> How fun! My husband wants me to make him soap on a rope. What a creative technique for getting it done.


Thank you' awww. . Us soapers learn to be creative' thats for sure. Now you have another option for a round soap on a rope.


----------



## Jersey Girl

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Thats so awesome I wish you lots of success, can you give us your website info' love to see it. .


Thank you!  I wasn’t sure if it could be posted here but I’ll remove it if it’s against the rules. 
www.seamistsoaps.com


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

violets2217 said:


> I'm trying something like this this video this week for the first time. I hope! I love the red, white and black contrasting colors! Good luck with your pipe swirl!



Thats Beautiful'.



Jersey Girl said:


> Thank you!  I wasn’t sure if it could be posted here but I’ll remove it if it’s against the rules.
> www.seamistsoaps.com


thx' im gonna take a look' how exciting! 



Peachy Clean Soap said:


> thx' im gonna take a look' how exciting!


Im truly impressed' beautifully designed website & your soap looks amazing. love how you describe your different soaps too. Great Job! 



earlene said:


> DO? Do you mean DOS?


Yes' DOS' I need to correct my post' thank you. Maybe its the honey?. dunno. Im gonna keep an eye on it.


----------



## SPowers

violets2217 said:


> I'm trying something like this this video this week for the first time. I hope! I love the red, white and black contrasting colors! Good luck with your pipe swirl!




I'm in love with this technique... in the video I watched, they used shea butter to 'glue' the tubes in.



AliOop said:


> These are phenomenal - just an incredible swirl of colors there. Well done!



Thanks so much!  I was going for that French country look you see in fabrics and I think I somewhat achieved it.


----------



## xavalyss

Made two batches. One was Butterfly Orchid and the other was Raw Sugar and Mint. Pic is the Butterfly Orchid.


----------



## violets2217

SPowers said:


> they used shea butter to 'glue' the tubes in.


At the end of her video she mentions she should not have used beeswax because it was too hard to remove the pipes. She also recommends a butter of some sort. I also maybe heard from another video if you use a soft butter like Shea to freeze the mold after placing the pipes to keep them in place better. Then as you pour your batter it will soften and be easier to remove when done pouring. We shall see!!!!


----------



## rdc1978

TashaBird said:


> What kind of cutter would someone need for a slab mold?



Think it would be something like this









						Homemade Soap Wooden Log Splitter With Wire Made Out of Baltic - Etsy
					

This Cutters item by plowboyzwoodshop has 717 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Campbellsport, WI. Listed on Aug 25, 2022




					www.etsy.com
				




I really want to buy one, but I'm cheap about the weirdest things.  LOL.


----------



## Madhumita

Derpina Bubbles said:


> I cleaned 200 and eleventy million soap utensils, pots, pans and bowls.  I may have fudged the numbers there. I think there was more. Felt like it anyway .  Cleaning up because the Mother-In-Law is coming to stay. She will be doing her not so subtle inspection. Kill. Me. Now.


----------



## violets2217

TashaBird said:


> What kind of cutter would someone need for a slab mold?


Are you handy with wood and nails and stuff? I made one to cut my slab mold into 3 inch wide logs. I also have others made to cut my logs into bars. That are pretty simple but get the job done and the only way I can cut a straight bar of soap.




But the pipe swirl in the video above I would only pour about 1 1/2 inch thick and cut the individual bars with my pizza cutter.
Bull 24128 PizzaQue Pizza Cutter https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00569JE98/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_fabc_fNFTFbEFDYKFP?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## GemstonePony

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Yes' DOS' I need to correct my post' thank you. Maybe its the honey?. dunno. Im gonna keep an eye on it.


I couldn't see anything that looked like DOS. It would help to know the recipe, but it looked like maybe honey spots, or oatmeal if you used that.


----------



## Kamahido

Someone on another forum suggested trying to make a snow globe soap. I haven't been able to get it out of my head since then. Been looking into possible ways to make it work off and on all day. I've officially been bitten by the research bug.


----------



## Catscankim

CatahoulaBubble said:


> I cut my third batch of oatmeal milk and honey. This batch got really hot probably because I've been doing a 50% water discount. The sugars in the honey burned but goodness the scent it actually amazing. It smells like a rich caramel. I don't add fragrance to this soap because it's one of my top requested to have no fragrance added. The burned sugar smell in this really is lovely.


My burnt honey one smells like maple syrup lol.

Not sure how the inside is gonna turn out, I kinda made it up as i went along,  but the top looks pretty lol.

And one of my pet peeves is bowed out loaves, so this is how i deal with it when the soap is higher than the mold. Usually i tie a string around the middle to hold it all in. Coupla few minutes to set up a bit, then cpop. I might like the ash on this one, so im not gonna cover it.

Smell is abalone and sea.


----------



## SoapSisters

Jersey Girl said:


> Been a very soapy couple weeks although I haven’t actually made soap.  With the help of my husband I’ve got an official website!  Hopefully I can start recouping some of my investment and share what I love doing.  It launched today and I already got an order which surprised me!  Wish me luck! ♥


Best of luck to you!  You make beautiful soap!!!


----------



## Catscankim

Jersey Girl said:


> Been a very soapy couple weeks although I haven’t actually made soap.  With the help of my husband I’ve got an official website!  Hopefully I can start recouping some of my investment and share what I love doing.  It launched today and I already got an order which surprised me!  Wish me luck! ♥


You make beautiful soaps, and i absolutely love your site! Best of luck!!


----------



## Angie Gail

I just sold out of my Lavender Vanilla goat's milk soap so I'm gonna make some more!


----------



## Zing

Jersey Girl said:


> With the help of my husband I’ve got an official website!  ♥


Great website!  Just some constructive feedback.  It seems to be missing a certain behind the scenes video....


----------



## TashaBird

rdc1978 said:


> Think it would be something like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homemade Soap Wooden Log Splitter With Wire Made Out of Baltic - Etsy
> 
> 
> This Cutters item by plowboyzwoodshop has 717 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Campbellsport, WI. Listed on Aug 25, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really want to buy one, but I'm cheap about the weirdest things.  LOL.


Seems like there’s a lot of ways to cut the slab. 
@violets2217 that seems like a reasonable option! Thanks.


----------



## Jersey Girl

Zing said:


> Great website!  Just some constructive feedback.  It seems to be missing a certain behind the scenes video....


 My husband did suggest we put that on the site but I vetoed it.


----------



## The Park Bench

Jersey Girl said:


> Thank you!  I wasn’t sure if it could be posted here but I’ll remove it if it’s against the rules.
> www.seamistsoaps.com


Nice website  I got a chuckle out of the soap can't swim and the beach chair!


----------



## Basil

Jersey Girl said:


> My husband did suggest we put that on the site but I vetoed it.


I love your website !


----------



## earlene

TashaBird said:


> I love them!
> 
> What kind of cutter would someone need for a slab mold?



I started out using a large kitchen knife to cut the slab into loaves.  


Then I bought a pizza knife, the rocking kind. 




Then I bought an adjustable slab cutter.

Then you cut the loaves as usual.

Or you buy or build inserts like this.


----------



## CatahoulaBubble

earlene said:


> I started out using a large kitchen knife to cut the slab into loaves.
> 
> 
> Then I bought a pizza knife, the rocking kind.
> View attachment 51688
> 
> Then I bought an adjustable slab cutter.
> 
> Then you cut the loaves as usual.
> 
> Or you buy or build inserts like this.


I bought a 2 handled 15 inch cheese knife off Amazon for my slab cutting.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

GemstonePony said:


> I couldn't see anything that looked like DOS. It would help to know the recipe, but it looked like maybe honey spots, or oatmeal if you used that.


I think your right' I'll keep an eye on it in the next month.  I didnt use any oatmeal. only EO Lavender & Honey. Thank you for your reply.


----------



## violets2217

CatahoulaBubble said:


> I bought a 2 handled 15 inch cheese knife off Amazon for my slab cutting.


I wish I had seen that first! that is exactly what I was looking for! Good find! Still don't think I'd be able to cut a straight bar or loaf with that!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

@Jersey Girl Super job on the website!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Catscankim said:


> My burnt honey one smells like maple syrup lol.
> 
> Not sure how the inside is gonna turn out, I kinda made it up as i went along,  but the top looks pretty lol.
> 
> And one of my pet peeves is bowed out loaves, so this is how i deal with it when the soap is higher than the mold. Usually i tie a string around the middle to hold it all in. Coupla few minutes to set up a bit, then cpop. I might like the ash on this one, so im not gonna cover it.
> 
> Smell is abalone and sea.


I love the top design & color very pretty! Oh what ever works to hold them sides in place, I so get it! 

Today I made a batch of HP Gingerbread Soap, I needed to use the ginger EO that Id used a couple days ago in a CP soap' I was so disappointed it had a lite ginger scent & thought Id make a HP soap to test to see if theirs a difference in scent between the two methods? so far it smells similar to my other HP Gingerbread soap, I used the same amount of EO in both batches, tomorrow I'll have a better idea after I cut it. Picture is soap going through the volcano stage in pot which is a good thing, but you gotta watch it close.
( Don't Walk Away For Even A Second )  
Up-date. oil is not as the first time I bought it' though it smells better than the CP soap' it doesn't smell  the same from old batch 4 months ago. UGH at least I know.now.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Jersey Girl said:


> Thank you!  I wasn’t sure if it could be posted here but I’ll remove it if it’s against the rules.
> www.seamistsoaps.com


Love your website! Clean, crisp, very attractive, classy, user-friendly and all together very well done!




Wishing you success and prosperity on your new venture!


----------



## Jersey Girl

Zany_in_CO said:


> Love your website! Clean, crisp, very attractive, classy, user-friendly and all together very well done!
> View attachment 51696
> 
> Wishing you success and prosperity on your new venture!


Thank you so much for the kind words. It means a lot to hear that. We worked hard on it and I’m excited about it.


----------



## Catscankim

Cut my soap from last night. Smell is Abalone and Sea. Supposed to be a gradient soap. Not bad overall. But not what i envisioned lol.

I made a batch tonight that the fo riced up instantly. It was a split pour, so after the first half riced up and sb like crazy (while now also accelerating like crazy), i  poured and then had to prepare myself for the fo in the second half, which i already had the sb ready in the batter waiting, already burped. I managed to pour pretty thin...walked away to smoke, came back and it was already too set up to swirl the top.

This fo is bamboo from crafters choice. It smells awesome. Will not use it again, except the rest of the bottle. This was a simple lard CO OO recipe, which is awesome to work with normally, and just an easy 2 color pour. It shouldnt have been this hard lol. Glad i didnt plan anything too crazy.

Anyway, the pic is last nights soap, somewhat fail gradient pour. I like it except the corner that is too dark


----------



## Guspuppy

Tried to cut my 100% shea soap yesterday. Had no idea it would get so hard or I would have cut it sooner. Wire wasn't even close so knifed it. Upside: lots of peppermint crumbles for confetti soap!


----------



## TashaBird

Still waiting on my replacement tallow. Been trying to wet render some of the yuck stuff, it’s a PIA, and it’s not working great.
In the mean time, got packaged all of what i do have available. This was quite the production! Hopefully I have them all posted to my website by today.
Also, my first essential oil order from Liberty Naturals came and I’m so excited! I make a really amazing face oil, but haven’t had funds to make a new batch for awhile. One of my customers who loves it so much, insisted I let her preorder some. So, now I get to make a big batch! Yay!
Also, my friend gave me some molds, she wants to commission some bridal shower soaps. But, they’re quite detailed and x rated, so I probably shouldn’t post them here. They should be fun.


----------



## The_Phoenix

Jersey Girl said:


> Thank you!  I wasn’t sure if it could be posted here but I’ll remove it if it’s against the rules.
> www.seamistsoaps.com


Great job! Easy to use, intuitive design, readable. I need to get moving on my website.


----------



## xavalyss

xavalyss said:


> Made two batches. One was Butterfly Orchid and the other was Raw Sugar and Mint. Pic is the Butterfly Orchid.


Both batches cut. Top is the Butterfly Orchid, below is Raw Sugar and Mint.


----------



## amd

Nothing soapy for me today, I'm just anxiously waiting for my work day to end so that I can start my 10 day vacation. I do have some soapy nonsense planned. I was going to do a Christmas Market next weekend, but due to the virus risk I have decided not to put my customers, my family or myself at risk. I am still going to make the B&B items (lotions and scrubs) that I had planned to take to the market and I will just do an online FB event for my customers to have access to them. Not quite the same as being able to see and smell the items in person, but so much safer for everyone. I have one soap in planning stages that after I'm done making B&B I will take that on (and share pictures here of course). It's got some fancy piping and MP embeds going on top, so these always require more time for me to do.

Also planning to do another batch of llama soap - I did a custom batch for a customer in August and had a lot of my customers interested in them. But question... what should llama soap smell like? I just got NG's Pearberry FO and I'm leaning towards it.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

amd said:


> what should llama soap smell like? I just got NG's Pearberry FO and I'm leaning towards it.


YOO HOO  *@cmzaha*  ??? That's the only person on here that I know who can answer your question. If I answered it, I'd probably say it smells like spit... every time I see a llama on TV they seem to like doing that.


----------



## amd

Zany_in_CO said:


> If I answered it, I'd probably say it smells like spit...


Bahaha... right? Well maybe my cute llama embeds will help change that thinking.


----------



## Zing

amd said:


> I was going to do a Christmas Market next weekend, but due to the virus risk I have decided not to put my customers, my family or myself at risk.


You are absolutely making the right call and am glad to hear it!  This South Dakotan-raised boy is so concerned about my S.D. friends and family.  Who woulda thought that SD would make national news daily?  I'm also concerned about all the soapers on here in COVID hotspots and the small business people hit hard by the COVID economy.  Yikes-kers.  

I have a soapy story for today.  Earlier this year when we remodeled our kitchen (some may remember a year ago we bought a house with no kitchen), our electrician went to the basement and saw all my curing soaps.  He got super excited because he and his wife like homemade soaps.  So I gave him a few bars.  Well, last night he called and said he was out of soap!  So he popped by today for a few more bars and wanted to buy them but I just gave them away, no charge.  He said that I should start selling and he'd be a customer for life!  Which was an ego boost after a grueling 10 hour work day (can't see quitting my day job or having time to sell soap, LOL).

Have a good weekend, people, and stay safe.


----------



## Misschief

Zing said:


> I have a soapy story for today.  Earlier this year when we remodeled our kitchen (some may remember a year ago we bought a house with no kitchen), our electrician went to the basement and saw all my curing soaps.  He got super excited because he and his wife like homemade soaps.  So I gave him a few bars.  Well, last night he called and said he was out of soap!  So he popped by today for a few more bars and wanted to buy them but I just gave them away, no charge.  He said that I should start selling and he'd be a customer for life!  Which was an ego boost after a grueling 10 hour work day (can't see quitting my day job or having time to sell soap, LOL).
> 
> Have a good weekend, people, and stay safe.


Doesn't that feel amazing? Congrats!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Zing said:


> He said that I should start selling and he'd be a customer for life!


...and so it begins.  

I made *Dutch (type) Beldi Green Soap* today. A bit of a challenge but it's a learning experience at this point. I'm planning on making "authentic" Moroccan Black Beldi Soap as soon as my *Moroccan Purple Beldi Olives* arrive next Sunday. They sound so good I hope I don't eat 'em all before I soap 'em.

ETA: It did a terrific job cleaning my white Formica counter and sinks! I'm pleased.


----------



## Catscankim

Nothing really soapy today

EXCEPT i got my order of FOs from nurture soap today. I have no olive oil, and since i dont normally shop at walmart, i didnt realize they all close early now lol. Apparently for the last 6 or 8 months lol. So have no OO to soap with.

I received all of my NS fo tonight. Plus i bought some clays.

Anyway. OMG Bourbon Street FO OOB smells phenomenal. Its indescribable. Its like...sultry sexy bar with a hot guy. I am addicted to it. Cant pinpoint this smell.

I got a few other new ones, like Empress. I think thats a sexy girl smell. And Rosemary mint....gonna do a nice charcoal one with that.

Plus some regular orders...cucumber melon, afternoon tea, and black rasberry vanilla.

Freakin forgot more Earth Meets sky. Im so mad at me for forgetting to order that.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

@ Zing & forum Makes me think of my story:   I have Jehovah Witnesses couple that comes to visit though I'm not Jehovah Witness always enjoy talking to them, during one of our visit I'd mentioned i'm a soaper' gave them a bar of Gingerbread. They came back to buy a few more Bars' I gave them more soap' couldn't take their money' but the lady said "my mother made soap & your soap was like hers"! Awww loved hearing that'.   Its such a uplifting boost' cause in my minds eye' my soap is never good enough.  Happy Soaping Friends


----------



## TashaBird

Received my first order from Liberty naturals. It was shipped timely. They had great prices. The packaging is all biodegradable, and actually perfect for me to reuse for shipping soap! 
I got the base and EOs to make my face oil, which I’ve been out of for awhile. I’ve got die hard customers that love it. 
And, the huge batch of soaps I posted on my website two days ago are more than half gone. Yay!
I almost want to keep them all, but I love thinking of them making my friends happy.


----------



## violets2217

Today I just measured ingredients for a pipe swirl I wanna try on my day off. On a non-soap note ... before work I’m experimenting with hot chocolate bombs to make for my neighbors Christmas baskets this year! The kids and co-workers are enjoying them! They’re also very fun to make! Lol


----------



## earlene

That's so cool, Zany!   I wonder if it would soften my hooves the bottoms of my feet, particularly my rough heels.

I just opened a big jug of kalamata olives a few hours ago so we could have Greek Salad with our meal.  I stopped off at TPC Cash & Carry a couple of days ago after a Dr appointment in the Cities because I wanted to price their HO Canola (if they had any - and they did, but it costs less at Walmart.)  However, the price of their Kalamata Olives can't be beat, and I got the last barrel on the shelf.  If I don't make Kalamata olive bread, which I love, these will last us a good long time.  Probably even if I do make the bread.

Soapy stuff:  just envying you your beldi soap, which I know you put a lot of effort into learning how to make.


violets2217 said:


> Today I just measured ingredients for a pipe swirl I wanna try on my day off. But before work I’m experimenting with hot chocolate bombs to make for my neighbors Christmas baskets this year! The kids and co-workers are enjoying them! They’re also very fun to make! LolView attachment 51740



I am confused! Are these soap, bath bombs or chocolate candies/cupcakes? I see frosted chocolate covered cupcake balls! I have tried to swear off chocolate because it causes me pimples, but man sometimes it is so enticing.


----------



## violets2217

earlene said:


> That's so cool, Zany!   I wonder if it would soften my hooves the bottoms of my feet, particularly my rough heels.
> 
> I just opened a big jug of kalamata olives a few hours ago so we could have Greek Salad with our meal.  I stopped off at TPC Cash & Carry a couple of days ago after a Dr appointment in the Cities because I wanted to price their HO Canola (if they had any - and they did, but it costs less at Walmart.)  However, the price of their Kalamata Olives can't be beat, and I got the last barrel on the shelf.  If I don't make Kalamata olive bread, which I love, these will last us a good long time.  Probably even if I do make the bread.
> 
> Soapy stuff:  just envying you your beldi soap, which I know you put a lot of effort into learning how to make.
> 
> 
> I am confused! Are these soap, bath bombs or chocolate candies/cupcakes? I see frosted chocolate covered cupcake balls! I have tried to swear off chocolate because it causes me pimples, but man sometimes it is so enticing.


Sorry... I should edit post.... they are chocolate treats! Actually pretty awesome. Hot chocolate bombs! Inside the chocolate balls are marshmallows and hot cocoa mix. Just plop them into a mug of hot milk and watch them explode! Lol not really explode, but still fun to watch!


----------



## msunnerstood

Zany_in_CO said:


> Horrendous!!! I'm so sorry to hear that. I have two words for you: *SOAPERS CHOICE* Along with other long-time soapers, I've been ordering my fats, butters, oils, etc. from them since 2004. You won't be disappointed.


What is their shipping like?


----------



## earlene

msunnerstood said:


> What is their shipping like?


Not Zany, but it really depends on how far you are from the Chicago area, which is where they ship from.  

For me, shipping's good.  I have noticed however that, it's better to order 4 bottles (7-gallon size) of oils than one, in order to get a better deal.  It pretty much costs the same to ship 4 as it does one.   I have ordered larger orders than that, but if I want the bottled oils, I always order at least 4 to make the shipping worth the order.


----------



## The Park Bench

Zany_in_CO said:


> ...and so it begins.


Right!?!? The slippery slope of soap making


----------



## SoapDaddy70

Made my first batch of salt bars this afternoon. Put them in a rose silicone mold and used 8th and Ocean FO from Nurture Soaps and colored with a French Pink Clay.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

earlene said:


> That's so cool, Zany!   I wonder if it would soften my hooves the bottoms of my feet, particularly my rough heels.


Good question! I could use a tester... if you're up for the job, PM me. 


earlene said:


> If I don't make Kalamata olive bread, which I love, these will last us a good long time.  Probably even if I do make the bread.


Drool. 


violets2217 said:


> Hot chocolate bombs! Inside the chocolate balls are marshmallows and hot cocoa mix. Just plop them into a mug of hot milk and watch them explode! Lol not really explode, but still fun to watch!


Oh my. Double drool! 



msunnerstood said:


> What is their shipping like?


Well, it depends. If you order just 1 gallon (7-8 lb) of an oil, shipping runs about $17. Best to order more than one oil to get the best shipping.

Date Ordered: Friday, September 4, 2020

COCONUT OIL 76, 7 LBS             $13.58       12¢ /oz.
POMACE OLIVE OIL, 7 LBS          $16.03       15¢ /oz
PKO, 8 LBS                               $18.64       15¢ /oz.
RICE BRAN OIL, 7 LBS                $12.46       11¢ /oz

SUB TOTAL                                 60.71      
SHIPPING & PROCESSING             24.29      

 TOTAL     $85.00


----------



## msunnerstood

Just poured the bars for my string pull. Ill unmold them tonight and do the string pull tomorrow. fingers crossed.



Zany_in_CO said:


> Well, it depends. If you order just 1 gallon (7-8 lb) of an oil, shipping runs about $17. Best to order more than one oil to get the best shipping.
> 
> Date Ordered: Friday, September 4, 2020
> 
> COCONUT OIL 76, 7 LBS             $13.58       12¢ /oz.
> POMACE OLIVE OIL, 7 LBS          $16.03       15¢ /oz
> PKO, 8 LBS                               $18.64       15¢ /oz.
> RICE BRAN OIL, 7 LBS                $12.46       11¢ /oz
> 
> SUB TOTAL                                 60.71
> SHIPPING & PROCESSING             24.29
> 
> TOTAL     $85.00



I just priced a 50 lb block of tallow and even with shipping, it's much cheaper per pound than I've found anywhere else. Also the cheepest grapeseed oil.


----------



## xavalyss

I unmolded this beautiful log of Abalone Sea just awhile ago. Made it late yesterday evening.


----------



## Misschief

I wasn't going to be making any more soap for this year because of cure time. My last market is on Dec. 13 and that's too short a cure time for new batches. However, this morning I got a FB note asking if I make Pine Tar soap; I explained about cure time and that it likely wouldn't be ready for Chrismas. She kindly said she'd still like some for her brother and it would be great as a birthday gift rather than a Christmas gift. His birthday is at the end of January. I have it all prepped; I'm just waiting to hear back from her as to what kind of fragrance her brother wants. 

I can't believe how excited I am to be making soap again. (It's only been 5 weeks since the last batch.)


----------



## Catscankim

xavalyss said:


> I unmolded this beautiful log of Abalone Sea just awhile ago. Made it late yesterday evening.


One of my favorite fragrances 

cant wait to see the cut


----------



## xavalyss

Catscankim said:


> One of my favorite fragrances
> 
> cant wait to see the cut


I really like it. I hadn't smelled it before. Probably cut it tomorrow. I'll be sure to post pics


----------



## Mobjack Bay

A couple of soaping friends put me in a happy mood today.  The result was this citrus basil soap.  Had to throw some pink in just because.  I did a thin line pour down the side wall (plus lines of extra batter on top), swirled through from the top to the bottom, and I’m planning to cut like a slab mold. I’m crossing my fingers that it works out as planned.


----------



## violets2217

Mobjack Bay said:


> A couple of soaping friends put me in a happy mood today.  The result was this citrus basil soap.  Had to throw some pink in just because.  I did a thin line pour down the side wall (plus lines of extra batter on top), swirled through from the top to the bottom, and I’m planning to cut like a slab mold. I’m crossing my fingers that it works out as planned.
> View attachment 51756


LOVE the colors! Not sure why but pink and orange together is my fav combo and always makes me smile! Definitely bright and cheery! Can't wait to see it cut!!?!!


----------



## The Park Bench

violets2217 said:


> Today I just measured ingredients for a pipe swirl I wanna try on my day off. On a non-soap note ... before work I’m experimenting with hot chocolate bombs to make for my neighbors Christmas baskets this year! The kids and co-worker





Misschief said:


> I wasn't going to be making any more soap for this year because of cure time. My last market is on Dec. 13 and that's too short a cure time for new batches. However, this morning I got a FB note asking if I make Pine Tar soap; I explained about cure time and that it likely wouldn't be ready for Chrismas. She kindly said she'd still like some for her brother and it would be great as a birthday gift rather than a Christmas gift. His birthday is at the end of January. I have it all prepped; I'm just waiting to hear back from her as to what kind of fragrance her brother wants.
> 
> I can't believe how excited I am to be making soap again. (It's only been 5 weeks since the last batch.)


Pine tar soap is on my short list of must make soon soaps!  I've yet to try my hand at it but get a lot of requests.


----------



## Misschief

The Park Bench said:


> Pine tar soap is on my short list of must make soon soaps!  I've yet to try my hand at it but get a lot of requests.


I wasn't going to make it this year but I know that every time I have it in stock, it does sell so I didn't mind the request. It won't go to waste, that's for sure. And it's a head start on next year's soaps. Win, Win.


----------



## msunnerstood

I'm so weirded out right now. I finished pouring my soap at 230 this afternoon, went to my mom's, and came back at 7 to a loaf of soap pulled away from the sides of the loaf mold. I literally just grabbed the soap from the mold and not a centimeter was still stuck to it. I cut it and it cut just fine. I'm so confused. Same HP recipe as always, same water amount. Has to be the fo maybe? I can usually unmold at 12 hours but never, ever at 5 hours.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

msunnerstood said:


> I'm so weirded out right now. I finished pouring my soap at 230 this afternoon, went to my mom's, and came back at 7 to a loaf of soap pulled away from the sides of the loaf mold. I literally just grabbed the soap from the mold and not a centimeter was still stuck to it. I cut it and it cut just fine. I'm so confused. Same HP recipe as always, same water amount. Has to be the fo maybe? I can usually unmold at 12 hours but never, ever at 5 hours.


I had that happen once for CP and was sure it was due to the FO.  I cut the soap at the 7 hr mark and it was already quite hard.


----------



## CatahoulaBubble

I printed a million and a half labels and labeled and wrapped soap but it's taking me forever because I've somehow injured my wrist. Apparently just moving at my age causes injury.  I was reaching for my tea and somehow my wrist went "POP" and now I can't use it very well. So I'm stuck not making soap for a bit or at least not my normal sized batches because I can't use my left wrist to hold anything more than a few ounces and I sure can't pour a bucket of soap with it. Argh!


----------



## msunnerstood

CatahoulaBubble said:


> I printed a million and a half labels and labeled and wrapped soap but it's taking me forever because I've somehow injured my wrist. Apparently just moving at my age causes injury.  I was reaching for my tea and somehow my wrist went "POP" and now I can't use it very well. So I'm stuck not making soap for a bit or at least not my normal sized batches because I can't use my left wrist to hold anything more than a few ounces and I sure can't pour a bucket of soap with it. Argh!


I feel you. I leaned over to turn off a space heater and landed in the ER unable to stand up when i threw my back off. Hope your wrist feels better soon.


----------



## The_Phoenix

We had an emergency kitchen repair that has turned into a full-on kitchen remodel (guess that's not a HORRIBLE problem to have). My soaping (and miscellani) area ist kaputt. (that's about the only German I know) Since everything is all over the place, it's too much of a hassle to do anything. Guess I could break out my sewing machine .


----------



## The_Phoenix

violets2217 said:


> Today I just measured ingredients for a pipe swirl I wanna try on my day off. On a non-soap note ... before work I’m experimenting with hot chocolate bombs to make for my neighbors Christmas baskets this year! The kids and co-workers are enjoying them! They’re also very fun to make! LolView attachment 51740


I want to give these a go. They look pretty straight-forward. And they look like fun to make!


----------



## The Park Bench

CatahoulaBubble said:


> I printed a million and a half labels and labeled and wrapped soap but it's taking me forever because I've somehow injured my wrist. Apparently just moving at my age causes injury.  I was reaching for my tea and somehow my wrist went "POP" and now I can't use it very well. So I'm stuck not making soap for a bit or at least not my normal sized batches because I can't use my left wrist to hold anything more than a few ounces and I sure can't pour a bucket of soap with it. Argh!


I too am working on putting labels on the hundreds of soap bars and shapes I poured earlier.  I'm experimenting, but seem to be having success getting my labels to stick to the soap by just wetting the label and putting it straight on the soap!. I left a few such labeled bars outside overnight on my porch with it raining. The labels are still stuck tight this morning! I just don't know if they will survive the hot humid summer weather like this. If so, this is a complete Game changer in my labeling!
I can also relate to pain slowing down the soap making process. I have rheumatoid arthritis and some days I'm lucky to be able to hold on to my toothbrush. I pour soap on my good days!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

I made a Peppermint Soap w/ EO Peppermint from Natural Oils Growers Group ( Amazon) & Winter Wonderland FO from NS both behaved wonderful. I used confetti for base then solid Color for top half in a beautiful color turquoise from NS. I added TD to heated oils I saw on a video' it seamed to mix evenly w/ a smoother texture, I seam to have an issue with TD totally dissolving even when premixed. cant wait to cut it tomorrow. 
It's A Soap Thing' They Don't Understand...


----------



## xavalyss

xavalyss said:


> I unmolded this beautiful log of Abalone Sea just awhile ago. Made it late yesterday evening.


Here is the Abalone Sea cut, and a new log that needs a name. It's a blend of Leather FO, Cedarwood EO, and 15x Sweet Orange EO.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Zany_in_CO said:


> Well, it depends. If you order just 1 gallon (7-8 lb) of an oil, shipping runs about $17. Best to order more than one oil to get the best shipping.
> 
> Date Ordered: Friday, September 4, 2020
> 
> COCONUT OIL 76, 7 LBS             $13.58       12¢ /oz.
> POMACE OLIVE OIL, 7 LBS          $16.03       15¢ /oz
> PKO, 8 LBS                               $18.64       15¢ /oz.
> RICE BRAN OIL, 7 LBS                $12.46       11¢ /oz
> 
> SUB TOTAL                                 60.71
> SHIPPING & PROCESSING             24.29
> 
> TOTAL     $85.00


Can I ask what Co this is? I need to order oils, Thank you in advance


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken

Today I cut two batches from yesterday:




Tobacco & Bay Leaf

...and...




Ginger Ale!

Here's an exclusive behind-the-scenes glimpse of the photography process, showing the St. Bernard (actually only one of three) that wanted to sniff the soap 






And here's a batch of Espresso that I made about a week ago:






All fragrances are from Brambleberry. I love the Ginger Ale one...it's very authentic! You can see a little tan around the outside edges of the Tobacco & Bay Leaf bars; I suspect that it's just the fragrance starting to discolor (although I initially feared DOS).


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

The_Emerald_Chicken said:


> Today I cut two batches from yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 51789
> Tobacco & Bay Leaf
> 
> ...and...
> 
> View attachment 51790
> Ginger Ale!
> 
> Here's a behind-the-scenes glimpse of the photography process, showing the St. Bernard (actually only one of three) that wanted to sniff the soap
> 
> View attachment 51791
> 
> 
> And here's a batch of Espresso that I made about a week ago:
> 
> View attachment 51792
> 
> 
> All fragrances are from Brambleberry. I love the Ginger Ale one...it's very authentic! You can see a little tan around the outside edges of the Tobacco & Bay Leaf bars; I suspect that it's just the fragrance starting to discolor (although I initially feared DOS).


OMG Beautiful Soaps' love umm.. Your mascot is so cute .


----------



## linne1gi

Catscankim said:


> Nothing really soapy today
> 
> EXCEPT i got my order of FOs from nurture soap today. I have no olive oil, and since i dont normally shop at walmart, i didnt realize they all close early now lol. Apparently for the last 6 or 8 months lol. So have no OO to soap with.
> 
> I received all of my NS fo tonight. Plus i bought some clays.
> 
> Anyway. OMG Bourbon Street FO OOB smells phenomenal. Its indescribable. Its like...sultry sexy bar with a hot guy. I am addicted to it. Cant pinpoint this smell.
> 
> I got a few other new ones, like Empress. I think thats a sexy girl smell. And Rosemary mint....gonna do a nice charcoal one with that.
> 
> Plus some regular orders...cucumber melon, afternoon tea, and black rasberry vanilla.
> 
> Freakin forgot more Earth Meets sky. Im so mad at me for forgetting to order that.


I have to tell you that I was so impressed with Afternoon Tea - and it actually slows my trace - used it 3 times now - and each time it slowed my trace. Yeah!



The_Emerald_Chicken said:


> Today I cut two batches from yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 51789
> Tobacco & Bay Leaf
> 
> ...and...
> 
> View attachment 51790
> Ginger Ale!
> 
> Here's a behind-the-scenes glimpse of the photography process, showing the St. Bernard (actually only one of three) that wanted to sniff the soap
> 
> View attachment 51791
> 
> 
> And here's a batch of Espresso that I made about a week ago:
> 
> View attachment 51792
> 
> 
> All fragrances are from Brambleberry. I love the Ginger Ale one...it's very authentic! You can see a little tan around the outside edges of the Tobacco & Bay Leaf bars; I suspect that it's just the fragrance starting to discolor (although I initially feared DOS).


Gorgeous!


----------



## Catscankim

linne1gi said:


> I have to tell you that I was so impressed with Afternoon Tea - and it actually slows my trace - used it 3 times now - and each time it slowed my trace. Yeah!


My first Afternoon Tea batch smelled like nothing a week into the cure. I was so disappointed. It has since developed a nice addicting smell. I always sniff it when i walk into to room lol


----------



## linne1gi

Zing said:


> You are absolutely making the right call and am glad to hear it!  This South Dakotan-raised boy is so concerned about my S.D. friends and family.  Who woulda thought that SD would make national news daily?  I'm also concerned about all the soapers on here in COVID hotspots and the small business people hit hard by the COVID economy.  Yikes-kers.
> 
> I have a soapy story for today.  Earlier this year when we remodeled our kitchen (some may remember a year ago we bought a house with no kitchen), our electrician went to the basement and saw all my curing soaps.  He got super excited because he and his wife like homemade soaps.  So I gave him a few bars.  Well, last night he called and said he was out of soap!  So he popped by today for a few more bars and wanted to buy them but I just gave them away, no charge.  He said that I should start selling and he'd be a customer for life!  Which was an ego boost after a grueling 10 hour work day (can't see quitting my day job or having time to sell soap, LOL).
> 
> Have a good weekend, people, and stay safe.


Ever since Covid started, I have been leaving a basket in my entryway (outside my house) with soaps in it - for the postman, FedEx, Amazon, UPS drivers, etc.  They really seem to like them - I see them (through the window) picking up each soap and smelling them.  I swear the postman hand delivers our mail nowadays because he likes the soaps so much.  I have probably given him 20 bars by now!


----------



## msunnerstood

My soap set up too fast for my string pull. now I have more white soap dough lol. Going to try again, may have let my oils get too cool.


----------



## linne1gi

Catscankim said:


> My first Afternoon Tea batch smelled like nothing a week into the cure. I was so disappointed. It has since developed a nice addicting smell. I always sniff it when i walk into to room lol


I love it - I used it for a soap challenge (Ultra Thin Lines Technique) and it really came through for me - and wowza, turns out I really love the smell!


----------



## SPowers

The_Emerald_Chicken said:


> Today I cut two batches from yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 51789
> Tobacco & Bay Leaf
> 
> ...and...
> 
> View attachment 51790
> Ginger Ale!
> 
> Here's a behind-the-scenes glimpse of the photography process, showing the St. Bernard (actually only one of three) that wanted to sniff the soap
> 
> View attachment 51791
> 
> 
> And here's a batch of Espresso that I made about a week ago:
> 
> View attachment 51792
> 
> 
> All fragrances are from Brambleberry. I love the Ginger Ale one...it's very authentic! You can see a little tan around the outside edges of the Tobacco & Bay Leaf bars; I suspect that it's just the fragrance starting to discolor (although I initially feared DOS).



Did you use actual Ginger Ale and if so, what does it add to the soap?  Love all your soaps but I particularly like the Ginger Ale.


----------



## linne1gi

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Can I ask what Co this is? I need to order oils, Thank you in advance


CO is Coconut Oil


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

linne1gi said:


> Ever since Covid started, I have been leaving a basket in my entryway (outside my house) with soaps in it - for the postman, FedEx, Amazon, UPS drivers, etc.  They really seem to like them - I see them (through the window) picking up each soap and smelling them.  I swear the postman hand delivers our mail nowadays because he likes the soaps so much.  I have probably given him 20 bars by now!


Thats such a good Idea' leaving soap out for our dedicated supply deliveries' carriers. Thats so cute you see them smelling your soaps then choosing.


----------



## Catscankim

I was trying to figure out how to add cocoa butter into my vegan recipe, so i followed BB recipe for her slab mold on yt, except i robbed 2% olive oil to add 2%castor to make it a bit more bubbly.

Guess i needed a softer recipe. 18 hours and it was impossible to get through, and since i dont have a loaf splitter, i ended up cutting with a knife, which is a disaster. The more i try to fix it, the smaller the bars become lol. Guess i will wait a few days and try washing them. Right now they are about 4oz bars. The ones i really screwed up are about 3oz after “fixing”.

Next time, I am following my own recipe without the cocoa butter. Or just stick with my lard recipe. But i was on a vegan kick this week. Leave it to me to use a new recipe with a new mold and cutter...

44% olive oil, 25% palm oil, 20% coconut oil, 6% cocoa butter, 5% castor.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

linne1gi said:


> CO is Coconut Oil



Oh sorry for my mixup, I meant to ask @Zany_in_CO  what Company she purchase your her oils from? 
Thank you


----------



## linne1gi

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Oh sorry for my mixup, I meant to ask @Zany_in_CO  what Company she purchase your her oils from?
> Thank you


I'm pretty sure she uses Soapers Choice.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

linne1gi said:


> I'm pretty sure she uses Soapers Choice.


Thank you so much'


----------



## Catscankim

linne1gi said:


> Ever since Covid started, I have been leaving a basket in my entryway (outside my house) with soaps in it - for the postman, FedEx, Amazon, UPS drivers, etc.  They really seem to like them - I see them (through the window) picking up each soap and smelling them.  I swear the postman hand delivers our mail nowadays because he likes the soaps so much.  I have probably given him 20 bars by now!


What a great idea!! My house faces west, so i would be afraid of the sun killing my soaps.

But maybe usps would be more inclined to put packages at my doorstep, instead of squeezing them into the mailbox whether they fit or not lol


----------



## linne1gi

Catscankim said:


> What a great idea!! My house faces west, so i would be afraid of the sun killing my soaps.
> 
> But maybe usps would be more inclined to put packages at my doorstep, instead of squeezing them into the mailbox whether they fit or not lol


I can definitely confirm that the service I receive now is much better!  I'm sure I have given away more than 100 soaps by now.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Catscankim said:


> What a great idea!! My house faces west, so i would be afraid of the sun killing my soaps.
> 
> But maybe usps would be more inclined to put packages at my doorstep, instead of squeezing them into the mailbox whether they fit or not lol


Its worth a try'.


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken

SPowers said:


> Did you use actual Ginger Ale and if so, what does it add to the soap?  Love all your soaps but I particularly like the Ginger Ale.


No, I didn't add actual ginger ale. I'm sure it could be done, but that sounds like an experiment for someone braver than me  

My FO was ginger ale scented. It smells so happy!


----------



## violets2217

Catscankim said:


> I was trying to figure out how to add cocoa butter into my vegan recipe, so i followed BB recipe for her slab mold on yt, except i robbed 2% olive oil to add 2%castor to make it a bit more bubbly.
> 
> Guess i needed a softer recipe. 18 hours and it was impossible to get through, and since i dont have a loaf splitter, i ended up cutting with a knife, which is a disaster. The more i try to fix it, the smaller the bars become lol. Guess i will wait a few days and try washing them. Right now they are about 4oz bars. The ones i really screwed up are about 3oz after “fixing”.
> 
> Next time, I am following my own recipe without the cocoa butter. Or just stick with my lard recipe. But i was on a vegan kick this week. Leave it to me to use a new recipe with a new mold and cutter...
> 
> 44% olive oil, 25% palm oil, 20% coconut oil, 6% cocoa butter, 5% castor.


I found this pic on Pinterest... I use the last one I think! The one with lard, cause I love my lard! But not only are they slow soaps but soft too! At least the ones I’ve tried! You want me to make you my handy dandy log splitter? Lol!

Edited to insert image! Silly me!


----------



## CatahoulaBubble

msunnerstood said:


> I feel you. I leaned over to turn off a space heater and landed in the ER unable to stand up when i threw my back off. Hope your wrist feels better soon.


Apparently it's De Quervain's tenosynovitis. Which also has no known cause. Ridiculous rreally. And I have so much soaping I need to do. I want to get a start on next year's inventory,


----------



## Misschief

CatahoulaBubble said:


> Apparently it's De Quervain's tenosynovitis. Which also has no known cause. Ridiculous rreally. And I have so much soaping I need to do. I want to get a start on next year's inventory,


I have that.... in both hands.

ETA: Don't get me wrong; most of the time, it doesn't bother me any more. But every now and then, it flares up and I need to wear a brace until it calms down. It never goes completely away, though. If it becomes truly debilitating, I would have to have surgery. My Dr. explained that it's similar to carpal tunnel syndrome but in a different spot.


----------



## CatahoulaBubble

Misschief said:


> I have that.... in both hands.
> 
> ETA: Don't get me wrong; most of the time, it doesn't bother me any more. But every now and then, it flares up and I need to wear a brace until it calms down. It never goes completely away, though. If it becomes truly debilitating, I would have to have surgery. My Dr. explained that it's similar to carpal tunnel syndrome but in a different spot.


Well it's being very inconvenient now. I ordered a brace for it and for now am just trying not to move my hand and wrist to aggravate it. This getting old thing sucks. I turned 46 on the 11th and now I'm falling apart. lol


----------



## Misschief

CatahoulaBubble said:


> Well it's being very inconvenient now. I ordered a brace for it and for now am just trying not to move my hand and wrist to aggravate it. This getting old thing sucks. I turned 46 on the 11th and now I'm falling apart. lol


LOL.. talk to me when you're 66.


----------



## Catscankim

Catscankim said:


> I was trying to figure out how to add cocoa butter into my vegan recipe, so i followed BB recipe for her slab mold on yt, except i robbed 2% olive oil to add 2%castor to make it a bit more bubbly.
> 
> Guess i needed a softer recipe. 18 hours and it was impossible to get through, and since i dont have a loaf splitter, i ended up cutting with a knife, which is a disaster. The more i try to fix it, the smaller the bars become lol. Guess i will wait a few days and try washing them. Right now they are about 4oz bars. The ones i really screwed up are about 3oz after “fixing”.
> 
> Next time, I am following my own recipe without the cocoa butter. Or just stick with my lard recipe. But i was on a vegan kick this week. Leave it to me to use a new recipe with a new mold and cutter...
> 
> 44% olive oil, 25% palm oil, 20% coconut oil, 6% cocoa butter, 5% castor.


Something weird about these soaps. They are chalky looking and feeling (dry). I just washed my hands with one of the pieces, and it actually felt nice and already had some nice lather, but they really look weird.

They were cpop in a wooden mold w/liner. Nothing seemed out of the ordinary while soaping.

btw, the Bourbon Street that i raved about oob smells like a cedar closet now...not a fan. As a matter of fact, these are going to be curing out in the spare bedroom in the garage with the pine tar soaps lol.


----------



## TashaBird

Catscankim said:


> Something weird about these soaps. They are chalky looking and feeling (dry). I just washed my hands with one of the pieces, and it actually felt nice and already had some nice lather, but they really look weird.
> 
> They were cpop in a wooden mold w/liner. Nothing seemed out of the ordinary while soaping.
> 
> btw, the Bourbon Street that i raved about oob smells like a cedar closet now...not a fan. As a matter of fact, these are going to be curing out in the spare bedroom in the garage with the pine tar soaps lol.


They look pretty! Like marble!

I haven’t made soap in two weeks! This has been the longest I’ve gone without soaping since march. My tallow supply issue really messed me up. I got a lot of other things done though, but I miss making soap! 
New tallow arrives today, fingers crossed!!
But, now my garage soap making studio is SO much colder than it was!!
How can soaping in a cold space affect the process? 
I”m going to take the temp down there today. But my guess is 50-60F.


----------



## Misschief

Catscankim said:


> Something weird about these soaps. They are chalky looking and feeling (dry). I just washed my hands with one of the pieces, and it actually felt nice and already had some nice lather, but they really look weird.
> 
> They were cpop in a wooden mold w/liner. Nothing seemed out of the ordinary while soaping.
> 
> btw, the Bourbon Street that i raved about oob smells like a cedar closet now...not a fan. As a matter of fact, these are going to be curing out in the spare bedroom in the garage with the pine tar soaps lol.


Just a thought.. do you spray them with rubbing alcohol?


----------



## AliOop

Catscankim said:


> Something weird about these soaps. They are chalky looking and feeling (dry). I just washed my hands with one of the pieces, and it actually felt nice and already had some nice lather, but they really look weird.
> 
> They were cpop in a wooden mold w/liner. Nothing seemed out of the ordinary while soaping.
> 
> btw, the Bourbon Street that i raved about oob smells like a cedar closet now...not a fan. As a matter of fact, these are going to be curing out in the spare bedroom in the garage with the pine tar soaps lol.


They look great! And the smell may morph back during cure - let’s hope!

As for the chalky look, could it be ash? Couple things could contribute to more ash than usual: Did you leave top uncovered while you played with the design for awhile? Do you know if the soap gelled?

If it isn’t ash, and this is your normal recipe, my next guess is that the FO isn’t playing nicely with your oil combo or your colors.


----------



## Catscankim

@AliOop im pretty sure they gelled. I didnt actually look at them but they were well insulated and cpop...no partial gel. And i washed my hands with a piece earlier, if it were ash, that woulda washed off, i would think. It dried up and still looks weird.

@Misschief i normally spray will rubbing alcohol, but i was out, so no

i couldnt get the wire cutter through them...and they are crumbly around the edges. Super hard at 18 hours. I was originally blaming the recipe, but i think i am going to blame either the fo (did 6% + a few grams that i overpoured and didnt pour back, maybe 6.5%?) Or i mis-measured something. I am leaning towards the latter. Will never know unless i repeat the recipe i guess.


----------



## Guspuppy

Catscankim said:


> btw, the Bourbon Street that i raved about oob smells like a cedar closet now...not a fan. As a matter of fact, these are going to be curing out in the spare bedroom in the garage with the pine tar soaps lol.



That's a shame, they are so pretty! Hopefully they scent does morph back!!




TashaBird said:


> How can soaping in a cold space affect the process?
> I”m going to take the temp down there today. But my guess is 50-60F.



My basement averages 58F. (My upstairs is between 60-65F. Hot flashes are MISERABLE) I just have to make sure I soap pretty warm, which does cause some recipes to accelerate. Once I soaped with cold lye (sat overnight) and barely melted oils, in the cold basement. The batter seemed to trace instantly and I was afraid it was going to be false trace but the end soap came out fine. I do CPOP everything upstairs in the oven though!


----------



## AliOop

Catscankim said:


> @AliOop im pretty sure they gelled. I didnt actually look at them but they were well insulated and cpop...no partial gel. And i washed my hands with a piece earlier, if it were ash, that woulda washed off, i would think. It dried up and still looks weird.
> 
> @Misschief i normally spray will rubbing alcohol, but i was out, so no
> 
> i couldnt get the wire cutter through them...and they are crumbly around the edges. Super hard at 18 hours. I was originally blaming the recipe, but i think i am going to blame either the fo (did 6% + a few grams that i overpoured and didnt pour back, maybe 6.5%?) Or i mis-measured something. I am leaning towards the latter. Will never know unless i repeat the recipe i guess.


Yes, sounds like an FO problem or a mis-measurement, then. I've had that when I accidentally put in the SL twice. Does the crumbly area zap at all?


----------



## Whillow

I cut these this morning before heading to work.


----------



## The Park Bench

So excited to discover that my labels will stick if I wet them and smooth them on the bars!. This is a great labeling hack for me and will save me a ton of time!


----------



## AliOop

@The Park Bench Do they come off easily after they've been attached for a bit? I would hate to end up with label bits all over my soap, but if they do come off, that's brilliant!

My soaping thing yesterday was watching a bunch of acrylic painting string pull videos, gearing up for my string-pull attempt tomorrow evening. Some of those videos are set to beautiful music and are super relaxing. In fact, they might make you fall asleep on the couch after dinner... but I admit nothing since there is no proof.


----------



## earlene

The Park Bench said:


> So excited to discover that my labels will stick if I wet them and smooth them on the bars!. This is a great labeling hack for me and will save me a ton of time!


I would test it over time.  I have noticed that my soap continues to shrink (evaporating water) for quite a long time after I have wrapped them.  Sometimes I have to tighten the packaging, bit it shrink wrap &/or paper labels.

It seems likely that as evaporation continues and the soap shrinks, your water-glued labels would wrinkle and possibly begin to come loose or fall off.

If you test it over time, you'd have a better idea if they will still adhere & how they look at the 2-month; 3-month; 6-month mark (or however long.)


----------



## marehare

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> I made a Peppermint Soap w/ EO Peppermint from Natural Oils Growers Group ( Amazon) & Winter Wonderland FO from NS both behaved wonderful. I used confetti for base then solid Color for top half in a beautiful color turquoise from NS. I added TD to heated oils I saw on a video' it seamed to mix evenly w/ a smoother texture, I seam to have an issue with TD totally dissolving even when premixed. cant wait to cut it tomorrow.
> It's A Soap Thing' They Don't Understand...





violets2217 said:


> I found this pic on Pinterest... I use the last one I think! The one with lard, cause I love my lard! But not only are they slow soaps but soft too! At least the ones I’ve tried! You want me to make you my handy dandy log splitter? Lol!
> 
> Edited to insert image! Silly me!
> View attachment 51813


I've just finished my soap making for the season. My scents (EO), are clove, rose geranium. lavender litsea, bay lime, rosemary spearmint, pink grapefruit, mocha mint (only soap with FO), and cinnamon orange. I add in extra cocoa butter, shea butter, beeswax pastilles and palm oil. This soap recipe is a never fail if you use fresh oils. I learned the hard way last year when I had to toss out two full batches after I used an oil that was iffy. Never again. 
Been making soap for 25 years. Love it!


----------



## TheSoapStudioLLC

I have a pop up shop coming up, and I made fizzy bath crumbles (I suck at making bath bombs, and hope these crumbles turn out okay), and some bath salts.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

linne1gi said:


> I'm pretty sure she uses Soapers Choice.


Correct.  Home | Soaper's Choice


----------



## Bobbie Brian

Made my 1st batch ever of soap.  My mother and I sat down and decided what we wanted in it.  Hopefully we did this right.  We pick fresh rosemary and put it in a cockpot and cooked it for several hours with (1 batch had olive oil other batch had coconut oil)  Strange greeny color once it had cooked for awhile.  This was used in the soap.  Not sure how long till we will be able to use it?


----------



## starlightsteward

Just pondering whether to do a 100% Coconut oil salt bar for my first attempt, or do 5% castor


----------



## Shellonian

I received my logo! Very excited as it's really cute. My stepdad drew it for me since he can draw a hundred times better than I can.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Zany_in_CO said:


> Correct.  Home | Soaper's Choice


Thank You 



marehare said:


> I've just finished my soap making for the season. My scents (EO), are clove, rose geranium. lavender litsea, bay lime, rosemary spearmint, pink grapefruit, mocha mint (only soap with FO), and cinnamon orange. I add in extra cocoa butter, shea butter, beeswax pastilles and palm oil. This soap recipe is a never fail if you use fresh oils. I learned the hard way last year when I had to toss out two full batches after I used an oil that was iffy. Never again.
> Been making soap for 25 years. Love it!



Sounds like your soap smells fantastic'


----------



## Catscankim

I just finished a batch of rosemary mint (fo), charcoal soap. After i stared at so many pretty pictures and watched one or four yt videos for ideas all morning...I whimped out and went with the charcoal bar lol.

I worked overnight, I am tired, and after taking too long to make up my mind, I had to make a decision lol.

I planned on making this one anyway.


----------



## cmzaha

AliOop said:


> @The Park Bench Do they come off easily after they've been attached for a bit? I would hate to end up with label bits all over my soap, but if they do come off, that's brilliant!


It is a good thing my customers never complained because I always stuck my labels on my soap. A few years ago I did find some cheap 2x4 labels that did not stick as well as Avery so they did not leave as many pieces of the label to have to wash off.


----------



## TashaBird

Going on week 3 of no soap making, waiting on several replacement orders of tallow (my main jam). Mailed a bunch of soap orders. Planning some lotion bars.
Worried about trying to soap in my cold soap space.
Here’s a meme.


----------



## Angie Gail

TashaBird said:


> Going on week 3 of no soap making, waiting on several replacement orders of tallow (my main jam). Mailed a bunch of soap orders. Planning some lotion bars.
> Worried about trying to soap in my cold soap space.
> Here’s a meme.


I make people look at my craft show booth set up (I have my tables set up in what we call our Etsy room - has our shop products and things)


----------



## AliOop

cmzaha said:


> It is a good thing my customers never complained because I always stuck my labels on my soap. A few years ago I did find some cheap 2x4 labels that did not stick as well as Avery so they did not leave as many pieces of the label to have to wash off.


Hey, if the paying customers don’t care, then I guess it’s not a big deal. I just assumed they would but maybe the no-waste movement has helped change how people see things.


----------



## KiwiMoose

I haven't used this fragrance oil for a while - Black Currant Absinthe by Candle Science.  Just received the FO yesterday so thought I'd make a batch with it.  It's very strong - even made me feel a bit nauseous having the smell on my hands from the bottle.  It should be interesting to see the cut of this - I started with a drop swirl in the bottom half, and then as I got nearer the top it was thickening up so I chopstick swirled the top half only.


----------



## The Park Bench

AliOop said:


> @The Park Bench Do they come off easily after they've been attached for a bit? I would hate to end up with label bits all over my soap, but if they do come off, that's brilliant!
> 
> My soaping thing yesterday was watching a bunch of acrylic painting string pull videos, gearing up for my string-pull attempt tomorrow evening. Some of those videos are set to beautiful music and are super relaxing. In fact, they might make you fall asleep on the couch after dinner... but I admit nothing since there is no proof.


Yes, they come off easily, just peel off from a corner.  I am curious to see how they handle the natural aging/ shrinking cycle. 



cmzaha said:


> It is a good thing my customers never complained because I always stuck my labels on my soap. A few years ago I did find some cheap 2x4 labels that did not stick as well as Avery so they did not leave as many pieces of the label to have to wash off.


I print my soap labels on a really nice linen resume paper so it's a bit thicker than an actual label.


----------



## Louise Taylor

I did a stock check today. Amazing how many bars just disappear with no trace


----------



## marehare

Bobbie Brian said:


> Made my 1st batch ever of soap.  My mother and I sat down and decided what we wanted in it.  Hopefully we did this right.  We pick fresh rosemary and put it in a cockpot and cooked it for several hours with (1 batch had olive oil other batch had coconut oil)  Strange greeny color once it had cooked for awhile.  This was used in the soap.  Not sure how long till we will be able to use it?



How did your soap turn out? I make Rosemary Spearmint soap and just use EO's (2 oz of each) and toss in some dried Rosemary if I add botanicals.



Louise Taylor said:


> I did a stock check today. Amazing how many bars just disappear with no trace


Someone is a soap lover in your circle. I give away  much of my soap or trade it for other goodies. I'm too lazy to work hard and sell my soap. I make it once a year and haven't bought commercial soap in 25 years.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Cut my drop swirl/chopstick swirl combo soap.  I kinda like the effect.


----------



## lesavonvert

This is a clay and charcoal soap whit lavender tea tree and bergamot eo also with coconut  milk I wanted to try a butterfly swirl but it traced too rapidely


----------



## AliOop

Did the SMF Nov Challenge today. Let's just say, it was a good learning experience!  Thankfully, I got to have fun and redeem myself with the leftover batter to make a nice loaf with multi-colored soap balls inside (made from shreds), and pretty swirls on top. Scented with Volcano type from California Candle Supplies. No discoloration, ricing, or acceleration and very strong at 3.5%. Also used some dehydrator sheets to make a reusable mold liner. I stink at lining with freezer paper!


----------



## msunnerstood

I just piped my Twisted Margarita cupcakes. My green morphs to brown for a few days and then back to green but its still disturbing.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Oh how very exciting!  I have my new Cactus Flower and Jade FO, which I am combining with White Tea FO to try and duplicate my favourite 'Scentsy' Washer Whiffs (White Tea and Cactus) only as soap of course.  Just waiting for the lye to cool...and away we go!
ETA - YUMMO!  That scent is divine! Thoroughly recommend the blend should you choose to try it. Equal parts White Tea with Cactus Flower - both from Candle Science I believe.  Hope it holds!  It (cactus) is a known accelerator so i used a single colour and put it into flower shaped cavity moulds.  I managed to pour them all fine (15 bars) and they had set up quite nicely to go straight back and smooth off the tops with my spatula.  By the time i put them in the oven to CPOP they were getting pretty solid.


----------



## TashaBird

3 long weeks without making soap. I was in a definite funk! Broke the funk with a soap I was super intimidated to make. A friend gave me some fresh goats milk and I made goat milk honey soap. I think I managed to not burn it ok, now I’m wondering what it’ll be like without gelling. 
Another friend has asked me to make her some custom soaps and the molds are... a little too realistic. Should be pretty funny!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I washed soap dishes, dumped some old infusions, made some new ones and then peeled root vegetables for our Thanksgiving meal tomorrow.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Mobjack Bay said:


> I washed soap dishes, dumped some old infusions, made some new ones and then peeled root vegetables for our Thanksgiving meal tomorrow.


We need a "yawn" emoji.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Zany_in_CO said:


> We need a "yawn" emoji.


Good music helps, as does the thought of eating!


----------



## msunnerstood

ok here is my morphing cupcakes. the bottoms are a minty green which you cant really see. The piping should be a darker green and yellow. you will see the yellow, but the green is dark tan.





Should turn back to green in a few days.


----------



## Catscankim

I just finished my second and final attempt at my challenge entry. I am attempting to cpop them a bit to make colors pop. Hindsight i probably shoulda done half cpop and half not lol, but there they are, all in the oven. Too late to go back now lol.

I used a lot of disposable containers, so i only have one container and the sb to wash, yay me. Trying to decide if i should clean my kitchen, or make another batch of regular soap while its still messy and clean tomorrow.

Worked night shift all week and just woke up a few hours ago and have off tomorrow. Im kinda up for a while now. This is my “day”, or happy hour if thats what i decide to do lol.


----------



## SoapSisters

KiwiMoose said:


> Cut my drop swirl/chopstick swirl combo soap.  I kinda like the effect.
> View attachment 51909


Stunning!!!


----------



## linne1gi

I made a drop swirl soap with a lovely “Zest” like fragrance. I mixed Winter Garden from NG with a little spearmint essential oil. OMG, it smells so good.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

AliOop said:


> Did the SMF Nov Challenge today, and let's just say, it was a good learning experience! Thankfully, I got to have fun with the leftover batter to make a nice loaf with multi-colored soap balls inside (made from shreds), and pretty swirls on top. Scented with Volcano type from California Candle Supplies. No discoloration, ricing, or acceleration and very strong at 3.5%.  Also used some dehydrator sheets to make a reusable mold liner. I stink at lining with freezer paper! View attachment 51918
> 
> 
> View attachment 51917


I haven't heard of dehydrator sheets'  where can I find it Id like to use it' I'm tired of making liners for each loaf. Your soap is beautiful.

I haven't made soap in a few Days' waiting for Lye Delivery.  Ive spent my time yesterday enjoying my Soap Delivery From  "cmzaha" which came in over night! Yay, Thx.   All is well I was able to make Pumpkin Pies' which I wouldn't of if I had lye lol .   Happy Thanksgiving To Everyone In USA


----------



## Mobjack Bay

KiwiMoose said:


> Cut my drop swirl/chopstick swirl combo soap.  I kinda like the effect.
> View attachment 51909


That’s cool.  You should have made a video!


----------



## AliOop

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> I haven't heard of dehydrator sheets'  where can I find it Id like to use it' I'm tired of making liners for each loaf. Your soap is beautiful.


These are my favorite ones; they are a little pricier than others, but their surface is completely smooth. Some of the less expensive ones have a bit of a woven texture to them, which is not ugly, but not always what I want on the sides and bottom of my soaps.

These are very easy to crease and cut as needed to fit your mold. I lightly tape the side pieces to the mold. Some people also tape all the seams together, but I'm too lazy for that. Very little soap leaks between the seams, and it is easy to clean up.

After you unmold the soap, just wipe these down, and they are ready to use the next time. Easy-peasy!

ETA: these ones are larger and less expensive, but they do have the slight "weave" texture to them.


----------



## linne1gi

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> I haven't heard of dehydrator sheets'  where can I find it Id like to use it' I'm tired of making liners for each loaf. Your soap is beautiful.


Amazon has dehydrator sheets.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Mobjack Bay said:


> That’s cool.  You should have made a video!


Yeh, but then I’d have to tidy my kitchen


----------



## msunnerstood

Yeah, I just bought 50 lbs of tallow. No clue where im going to put it. I blame @Zany_in_CO . I have a large order to pack this weekend so not sure ill be able to make soap.


----------



## Catscankim

Impatiently waiting to cut last nights loaf. I did a layered pour with a pencil line of rose clay.

The fragrance is Empress by NS. It is supposed to discolor to a medium tan, so i tried to counter that a bit with some TD. I am thinking that i should have left it alone because i just took a peek and it is bright yellow 

I have nothing to do tonight, so i think i am going to be dominating the forum for a few hours LOL


----------



## linne1gi

Catscankim said:


> Impatiently waiting to cut last nights loaf. I did a layered pour with a pencil line of rose clay.
> 
> The fragrance is Empress by NS. It is supposed to discolor to a medium tan, so i tried to counter that a bit with some TD. I am thinking that i should have left it alone because i just took a peek and it is bright yellow
> 
> I have nothing to do tonight, so i think i am going to be dominating the forum for a few hours LOL


Have you tried Comfort and Joy? From Nurture Soap? I want to use it tomorrow and I am hoping it won’t discolor.


----------



## Catscankim

linne1gi said:


> Have you tried Comfort and Joy? From Nurture Soap? I want to use it tomorrow and I am hoping it won’t discolor.


No, sorry. I am done with holiday fragrances, and probably discoloring fo all together after last night lol.


----------



## linne1gi

It’s not really that Christmasy, just has a lovely apple scent.


----------



## Catscankim

linne1gi said:


> It’s not really that Christmasy, just has a lovely apple scent.


You will have to let me know how you liked it. I need a review LOL


----------



## linne1gi

Catscankim said:


> You will have to let me know how you liked it. I need a review LOL


I went onto the Nurture FB group and I’m waiting for answers from them.


----------



## AliOop

Catscankim said:


> Impatiently waiting to cut last nights loaf. I did a layered pour with a pencil line of rose clay.
> 
> The fragrance is Empress by NS. It is supposed to discolor to a medium tan, so i tried to counter that a bit with some TD. I am thinking that i should have left it alone because i just took a peek and it is bright yellow ☹
> 
> I have nothing to do tonight, so i think i am going to be dominating the forum for a few hours LOL


Since you have time, you need to visit our homemade vanilla stabilizer thread.


----------



## violets2217

msunnerstood said:


> Should turn back to green in a few days.


Do all color morphs like that turn back in a few days? Just curious because I had a bright red mica turn a orange-ish tan and I'm hoping it turns back to some semblance of red...


----------



## KiwiMoose

Unmolded my Cactus flower and White tea soap.  Totally recommend this blend it smells sooooo delicious.  Be warned - the Cactus Flower is an accelerator.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

AliOop said:


> These are my favorite ones; they are a little pricier than others, but their surface is completely smooth. Some of the less expensive ones have a bit of a woven texture to them, which is not ugly, but not always what I want on the sides and bottom of my soaps.
> 
> These are very easy to crease and cut as needed to fit your mold. I lightly tape the side pieces to the mold. Some people also tape all the seams together, but I'm too lazy for that. Very little soap leaks between the seams, and it is easy to clean up.
> 
> After you unmold the soap, just wipe these down, and they are ready to use the next time. Easy-peasy!
> 
> ETA: these ones are larger and less expensive, but they do have the slight "weave" texture to them.


Thx so much' I'll be ordering them. cant wait to have them going to be so much easier in the long run,  I love a smooth sides & bottom too, I cant achieve this w/ parchment paper.


----------



## violets2217

AliOop said:


> Also used some dehydrator sheets to make a reusable mold liner. I stink at lining with freezer paper!


I bet you get some crisp edges too! Sometimes when I line with freezer paper I do not pay enough attention and the paper is not all the way in the corners and one edge of my  soap is rounded! This seems like a wonderful solution all around!


----------



## msunnerstood

violets2217 said:


> Do all color morphs like that turn back in a few days? Just curious because I had a bright red mica turn a orange-ish tan and I'm hoping it turns back to some semblance of red...


Not all colors, but greens are notorious for morphing. Some blues too. Reds is a hard color to stay true in soap. The closest ive gotten is trial by fire by NS.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Trial by Fire is working for me as well.  And, so far, no bleeding.  I’ve had trouble getting pale blues unless the base is white white.  My palm base and also any yellow-ish FOs push my cool pale blues towards aqua or mint.


----------



## Dawni

The only soapy thing I've done in the last couple of weeks is clean. Clean soaps, clean shelves, clean floors where the soaps are.. Lol

That being said, part of the cleaning was because I got myself some early Christmas presents! I got myself a spanking new curing shelf! I finished setting everything up today. Its got pull out racks, n quite sturdy. Had it made by a small time carpenter, so now he can offer the same to other soapers.

And last weekend I travelled a couple of hours away to collect someone's destash. I got new molds! She had em custom made and makes 20 bars each, and I got 4. There's 2 other smaller sizes, and I also got a single wire cutter, and an 8L slow cooker plus a stick blender with an extra blade. There's also a whole box of individual molds...

As for ingredients... I got a whole box of syndet shampoo bar stuff, along with a stainless steel mold, small amounts of carrier oils, smaller amounts of butters n waxes, some EOs and botanical extracts, and several plant powders. Some of these are unopened. And oh, some packaging materials like small boxes, glass ine and kraft pouches n more twine. I'm so happy!


----------



## msunnerstood

I don't do black Friday shopping. I did it once and swore Id never go back. Now that it moved online, however, I need my cards taken away from me. I've been to FB, Mad Micas, and NS already this morning.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Shopped @ NS too, savings on many items  with sample sizes still available.  I'm impatiently waiting for my Lye delivery was hoping to squeeze in a couple of loafs before Christmas. Next year I'll start earlier.


----------



## maya29

I search a new recepee... olive, no palm, no shea butter, ... 
I had few weeks ago a problem with my sewer pipes. The plumber have said that it came from home made soaps.


----------



## linne1gi

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Shopped @ NS too, savings on many items  with sample sizes still available.  I'm impatiently waiting for my Lye delivery was hoping to squeeze in a couple of loafs before Christmas. Next year I'll start earlier.


Got my lye delivery today - I order from dudadiesel.com   They have the quickest, cheapest delivery.  I ordered on Tuesday and got it today!



maya29 said:


> I search a new recepee... olive, no palm, no shea butter, ...
> I had few weeks ago a problem with my sewer pipes. The plumber have said that it came from home made soaps.


Use paper towels to really wipe out your soaping bowls/equipment.   I think that makes the best difference.


----------



## maya29

linne1gi said:


> Use paper towels to really wipe out your soaping bowls/equipment.   I think that makes the best difference.


Thank you for your reply.


----------



## linne1gi

maya29 said:


> Thank you for your reply.


Of course.


----------



## Catscankim

I cut my Empress fo from nurture soap. This is a very weird fragrance. It was supposed to discolor to medium tan, so i added td to it to just lighten it up a bit.

Cpop as usual, and when i peeked in on it yesterday, it was bright as the sun yellow...really not pretty at all. Its a layered bar. Top and bottom the exact same color, split off about 300ml for a rose clay layer, with a rose clay pencil line. The rose clay was dispersed in fo prior to adding to the batter.

Here is the fresh wet soap:




Then the unmolded soap, i figure the white would be turning yellow as well





I let it sit a while before cutting, and these next pictures are 12 hours-ish after the cut. No sign of discoloring on the bottom layer. There was nothing different with the batters. Everything was added in the main pot and split off


----------



## AliOop

@maya29 You can also add a chelator to your soaps so that the soap scum doesn't build up in the pipes. There are lots of good threads in this forum regarding chelators, including citric acid, sodium citrate, EDTA, sodium gluconate, etc.

@Catscankim those are so pretty! Even if the top stays yellow, they should sell well.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I’ve been trimming soaps and generally organizing soaps that are curing.  My soaping/sewing room beyond messy, but my soaps are neatly lined up on the shelves.  I just received a shipment of lye from Duda via Amazon that I ordered earlier this week.  Fearing that it might not come fast enough, I also bought lye at Ace on Wednesday.  I think I have enough now. I also heard the sales calling and stayed up until midnight last night so I could hit submit on my Nurture order before they sold out of anything I wanted.  I’m finally going to try 8th & Ocean, Winter Wonderland, and Sambucus, along with a half dozen others.

Took a few soap pics, too:

This is the cut of the citrus basil soap I made last weekend.  From left to right: bottom, middle and top of a swirled slab.  The top had extra white soap and I like that color balance the best although there’s not much orange peeking through.



This one is not as intended.  I was aiming for irregular pockets of color, but my over enthusiastic attempt to release bubbles flattened them out.  I’m also working on muted color palettes and like the results I’m getting using Nurture’s Copper Penny and Adamant Olive, in this case with some TD because the base gets a little dark.  This is scented with MMS Green Tea, one of my favorite FOs.




Another muted color palette using Adamant Olive, Copper Penny and Synergy, again with some TD in the base.  It’s chopstick swirled.  The scent is a blend of “last bit in the bottle” FOs, all BB - Ginger & Amber, White Tea & Ginger and a small bit of Wild Rose.


----------



## Daisy

linne1gi said:


> Use paper towels to really wipe out your soaping bowls/equipment.   I think that makes the best difference.



Another great idea someone had previously suggested is to cut up old towels into smaller pieces and use them instead of paper towels.
Leave them for a few days and after saponification, you can wash them.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

linne1gi said:


> Got my lye delivery today - I order from dudadiesel.com   They have the quickest, cheapest delivery.  I ordered on Tuesday and got it today!


Im looking @ their Lye 2 lbs & its about half the amt thats on amazon wow' trying to find shipping cost' I may half to create an account.


----------



## violets2217

Daisy said:


> cut up old towels into smaller pieces and use them instead of paper towels


I use my cotton non-paper paper towels I made for the kitchen to clean out soap containers then leave them in a container with a lid for a couple days too! Sometimes I use them later to clean my counters then throw them in the wash! lol! But also every once in a while when I'm making soap I make an extra batch of lye water and pour it down my sink just incase...


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I started using dish towels that were getting old and stained and bought some new ones for the kitchen.


----------



## linne1gi

Daisy said:


> Another great idea someone had previously suggested is to cut up old towels into smaller pieces and use them instead of paper towels.
> Leave them for a few days and after saponification, you can wash them.


Yes, an even better idea.  But many people don't like the idea of cutting up towels - so I suggested paper towels.  With the current paper towel shortage, cutting up old towels is a much better idea.


----------



## msunnerstood

If I had money to hire someone to help with my soap business it would be to wrap and ship. I swear it takes longer than the production. My soapy thing today is wrapping 8 bear poops shrink-wrapped and in special boxes, 12 soap cupcakes In bags with Ribbons. and 5 bars of soap, plus samples.


----------



## GemstonePony

Catscankim said:


> I cut my Empress fo from nurture soap. This is a very weird fragrance. It was supposed to discolor to medium tan, so i added td to it to just lighten it up a bit.
> 
> Cpop as usual, and when i peeked in on it yesterday, it was bright as the sun yellow...really not pretty at all. Its a layered bar. Top and bottom the exact same color, split off about 300ml for a rose clay layer, with a rose clay pencil line. The rose clay was dispersed in fo prior to adding to the batter.
> 
> Here is the fresh wet soap:
> View attachment 51965
> 
> Then the unmolded soap, i figure the white would be turning yellow as well
> 
> View attachment 51966
> 
> I let it sit a while before cutting, and these next pictures are 12 hours-ish after the cut. No sign of discoloring on the bottom layer. There was nothing different with the batters. Everything was added in the main pot and split off
> View attachment 51967


Those really do look pretty! Sometimes I feel like soap is the half-feral housecat of the art world: You can make suggestions and try to force it to comply, but it pretty much does what it wants.


----------



## maya29

AliOop said:


> @maya29 You can also add a chelator to your soaps so that the soap scum doesn't build up in the pipes. There are lots of good threads in this forum regarding chelators, including citric acid, sodium citrate, EDTA, sodium gluconate, etc.
> 
> @Catscankim those are so pretty! Even if the top stays yellow, they should sell well.


I am interested by acide citrique. An canadian woman (Marie Mousse) explain what the acide citric is and I think it would be good for me.


----------



## linne1gi

maya29 said:


> I am interested by acide citrique. An canadian woman (Marie Mousse) explain what the acide citric is and I think it would be good for me.








						Rancidity and DOS | Soapy Stuff
					

Classic Bells restores antique sleigh bells and manufactures bell home decor. Wholesale. Retail.




					classicbells.com
				








						Citrate | Soapy Stuff
					

Classic Bells restores antique sleigh bells and manufactures bell home decor. Wholesale. Retail.




					classicbells.com


----------



## maya29

linne1gi said:


> Rancidity and DOS | Soapy Stuff
> 
> 
> Classic Bells restores antique sleigh bells and manufactures bell home decor. Wholesale. Retail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> classicbells.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Citrate | Soapy Stuff
> 
> 
> Classic Bells restores antique sleigh bells and manufactures bell home decor. Wholesale. Retail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> classicbells.com


thanks Linne. A lot of work to translate but My friend Google will help me.  Good night


----------



## KimW

Got in all my Black Friday supply orders!  Whew and Wahoo!


----------



## linne1gi

maya29 said:


> thanks Linne. A lot of work to translate but My friend Google will help me.  Good night


You’re welcome.


----------



## Zing

I finished wrapping and labeling the last of my Christmas soaps, now that all are cured.  And I'm steppin' it up, baby!  No more lunch bag cigar bands but brown Kraft paper instead!
I also used simpler labeling and glassine bags for two dozen odds and ends that I'll donate to my food pantry.


----------



## AliOop

@Zing Pics of these upgraded wrappings and labels, please. 

Soapy things for me today were rendering lard (about 1.5 gallons of finished product), and washing almost a month's worth of soap dishes. And of course, fondling my curing soaps, but that goes without saying, right? 

More so than the soap dishes, which were just soapy (not greasy), washing the large roaster pan that I use for rendering sent a lot of grease down the drain. I need to get back off the couch now and pour in some lye solution before I forget. Sigh.


----------



## KimW

Scored a new stainless steel soaping bench on Amazon Lightening Deal.


----------



## Dibennett

I just ordered some loofah's from a lady in South Australia and they had a bunch of seeds in them so I am going to plant them and see if I can manage to grow them.


----------



## Misschief

Dibennett said:


> I just ordered some loofah's from a lady in South Australia and they had a bunch of seeds in them so I am going to plant them and see if I can manage to grow them.


Just make sure you give them plenty of water. They're water hogs! And they're climbers.


----------



## Shellonian

You probably need to soak them for 24hrs first


----------



## msunnerstood

Playing around with more soap dough while waiting for my tallow to ship.


----------



## AliOop

msunnerstood said:


> Playing around with more soap dough while waiting for my tallow to ship.


Cuteness overload!!! 

Washed some of my rendered lard from yesterday. The first part is always so clean, white, and non-smelly. The last half-gallon from the bottom of the roaster is always smelly and darker. Sure enough, today's wet rendering got out tons of gunk. Even so, it still has a bit too much scent for my liking. After it cools and hardens, I'll scrape off the bottom and do at least one more cleaning.


----------



## Zing

I soaped today!  It's an Ione Swirl (that's Lone for the Kiwi readers....) with colors to match our new kitchen.  I used marjoram -- compliments from @cmzaha 's destashing -- plus lavender and lemongrass essential oils.  I barely had the words out of my mouth when Mrs. Zing said "yes!" to that blend.  I hardly use my stick blender anymore and am gaining confidence at reaching emulsion.

My 2 main issues were the color red and calculating marjoram's usage rates (see other threads).

Now I'm in my normal post-pouring/pre-unmolding angsty mode.  Did I use too much essential oil?  Was it truly emulsion?  Did the colors muddle together?  Ad nauseum.  24 hours is too long to wait for results!  Everything is warm and cozy under the covers for the night.

I had a doh! moment on a non-soapy issue.  I have an antique oil lamp that I keep meaning to purchase oil for.  But I do not want to really burn it, I just want something that looks nice.  Just _today, _I realize, Dude!  You have a plethora of oils and a rainbow of micas staring you in the face!  Here's what I ended up with:


And to add to more non-soapiness, we were delighted to discover this telephone nook when we demolished our hallway (half of which was a shade of yellow-green that turned my stomach on plaster spikes 2" long, like a killer meringue pie, and the other half dark paneling).


----------



## Mobjack Bay

msunnerstood said:


> Playing around with more soap dough while waiting for my tallow to ship.
> 
> View attachment 51990


I totally agree on the cuteness factor.


----------



## Catscankim

Having another go-round with the slab mold. Using my own recipe this time. I am a little out of my comfort zone, but i am having fun lol.

I am probably going to have way more batter than i need, but i have lots of smaller molds waiting. One or two more batches will help me figure out better measurements. I used to be really good at math, I think I have gotten lazy with it over the years. A lot of trial and error and i have my loaf molds down to the last drop. This is only my second go round with the slab, so my overflow molds will get less and less over time lol.

I got my sealer in today. Before i took my nap (night shift), i played with it a bit. I knew my ugly bars were good for something. But i think i got the wrong sealer. I guess i need one that cuts (??). Determined to not let it defeat me, I have been figuring out how to “cut” it with two passes, while not making the edges look burnt, if that makes sense.

I am babbling cause i am waiting for my lye to cool lol.
.........................................​
Edit:  I am done. Hope its good after the cpop. Had to stop myself from playing with it lol. First i went diagonal, then lengthwise, then figure 8.

I could have easily fit the leftovers that are in the little cavity molds, but it was getting too black. It was supposed to be mostly white with black gray and red. I think i used too much white in the bottom.

in the pic, the reddish part is just the light from the microwave light. It all looks like the rest of the mold. Not disturbing it to take another picture.

I am happy with it. Hope it is better than my last one.

FO is Afternoon Tea.


----------



## Dawni

Tried several new things in one soap batch last night. Local cocoa butter, ethically sourced local palm oil and their own lightly refined coconut oil (I usually use the supermarket kind for soaping), and a new (to me) mold.

Today I cut it with a new (to me) single cutter.

Haven't made confetti soap in a while.




Not sure you can call it confetti because I didn't shred the soap into small pieces, obviously lol

Wow, palm makes hard soap. First time to use it and at just one day after this soap is harder than everything else I make. Was pretty fluid too, with just 2.4:1 water, hot process.


----------



## Martha

Dawni said:


> Tried several new things in one soap batch last night. Local cocoa butter, ethically sourced local palm oil and their own lightly refined coconut oil (I usually use the supermarket kind for soaping), and a new (to me) mold.
> 
> Today I cut it with a new (to me) single cutter.
> 
> Haven't made confetti soap in a while.
> View attachment 52009
> 
> Not sure you can call it confetti because I didn't shred the soap into small pieces, obviously lol
> 
> Wow, palm makes hard soap. First time to use it and at just one day after this soap is harder than everything else I make. Was pretty fluid too, with just 2.4:1 water, hot process.


I love those bars! Such pretty colors.

I have finally had a minute to catch up and pull out my soap tools. Made 2 batches yesterday and planning on at least one more batch today. My friends and family like to get them for Christmas. Hopefully they will understand the lateness this year.


----------



## violets2217

My new stick blender was delivered last night while I was at work! My kids sent me a picture of the  box and I got even more excited! I opened it this morning and really want to make some soap to try it out, but I have to go to work! And I’m back at work at 7am tomorrow morning... I’m never gonna get to try it out! Plus, no clue what kinda soap I wanna make! I think I want to make more with aloe and maybe try one of my new FO. Maybe a pot swirl, but what colors? Decisions decisions decisions!


----------



## TashaBird

@Dawni 
[/QUOTE]
I’d buy a curing shelf like that if he’s selling them! Great looking shelf!!!

The DH bought me a stainless steel counter to replace my old wooden cabinet I’ve been using in my soap making area. It’s getting delivered today and I’m super excited! I’ve been waiting to make my face oil because I’ve been waiting for my new super clean countertop.
Wrapping and mailing a whole bunch of soaps! My friends have been so great and supportive!!!


----------



## Zing

Unmolded my soap today.  Then I fainted because it is fuuuugly!  I'm hoping to get some advice on What went wrong?  Avert your eyes.....  And it wasn't just one mold -- but two!!


----------



## The_Phoenix

Catscankim said:


> I am probably going to have way more batter than i need, but i have lots of smaller molds waiting. One or two more batches will help me figure out better measurements. I used to be really good at math, I think I have gotten lazy with it over the years.


The method I used to determine my slab mold capacity was to fill it with water while on the scale and weigh it filled. That gives you the general capacity of your necessary soap batter. Subtract 70% to determine the weight of oils. You can do this with any vessel (even PVC pipes).


----------



## doggonegardener

Yesterday I created some colorant infusions with shea butter and natural colorants.  Today I am making some simple, white lard and CO soap to test the colors out in a real soap.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

TashaBird said:


> I’d buy a curing shelf like that if he’s selling them! Great looking shelf!!!


Look for orchard drying racks.  I was gifted one for my birthday last year.  It holds a lot of soap!

I tested FOs today - Nag Champa, Dragons Blood and Sensual - all from MMS.  My house smells like a head shop and I think I’m going to need to open windows soon.  I used a lard/tallow recipe to help avoid trouble, but didn’t have any.  I expected the DB to start getting dark right away, but a few hours later it doesn’t look discolored at all.


----------



## Guspuppy

Someone near me was selling an individual cavity mold on FB marketplace ($5!) so I went and got that yesterday. Of course I immediately had to make soap in it, so did salt bars because cavities! It came out looking and smelling like orange dreamsicle, which was not at all the plan, but it's not terrible either.


----------



## violets2217

Catscankim said:


> I am probably going to have way more batter than i need, but i have lots of smaller molds waiting.



My slab mold is 12" x 12" x 3 1/2"  I've always used- (Length X Width X Hight) X .554- to find the total volume of any of my rectangular molds. So (12*12*3.5*)*.554 = 279.216 oz. It's usually pretty accurate! 

I read an article once that if you multiple your L X W X H by .40 it would calculate your oil weight, but I've never found that calculation to work for me when putting a recipe into a calculator.

Soap looks good though!!!!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Mobjack Bay said:


> I tested FOs today - Nag Champa, Dragons Blood and Sensual - all from MMS.


I think MMS fragrance oils are tops!  I think you will be pleased with the results.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Zany_in_CO said:


> I think MMS fragrance oils are tops!  I think you will be pleased with the results.


Absolutely!  I decided to give them a try after digging (deeply) here on SMF for comments. So far, I love Jacob, Green Tea, Sap Moss (Aveda dup), Somali Rose and Bay Rum. I use Osmanthus too, but for my sister.


----------



## TashaBird

Mobjack Bay said:


> Look for orchard drying racks.  I was gifted one for my birthday last year.  It holds a lot of soap!
> 
> I tested FOs today - Nag Champa, Dragons Blood and Sensual - all from MMS.  My house smells like a head shop and I think I’m going to need to open windows soon.  I used a lard/tallow recipe to help avoid trouble, but didn’t have any.  I expected the DB to start getting dark right away, but a few hours later it doesn’t look discolored at all.


I’ve looked at the orchard racks several times. They’re a bit pricy for me for right now. But, I may just wait and get them when I can.


----------



## Dawni

TashaBird said:


> @Dawni
> I’d buy a curing shelf like that if he’s selling them! Great looking shelf!!!


Right? If you were closer I'd send you over to him lol but I'm very sure there are a lot more options for racks where you are. I looked forever before I found someone who was willing to make this, and he was 2 hours away lol

Not quite soapy thing:




People have started ordering gifts - I suspect for office colleagues, coz Christmas parties at work start as early as first week December - and the mini lotion bars are the popular choice coz they're affordable even if you buy double digits. I made 18 balms last night as well.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

TashaBird said:


> I’ve looked at the orchard racks several times. They’re a bit pricy for me for right now. But, I may just wait and get them when I can.


I never would have bought it for myself.  My family decided it would be good to help me consolidate my soap


----------



## rdc1978

I made lotion bars using a "poor mans" double boiler that I've used in the past to successfully make lotion bars.  I put my ingredients in a glass mason jar, put the mason jar in a pot of water and heat/boil the water.  Everything was looking good and melted, but when I went to lift the mason jar out the bottom broke off and all the melted oils and butters went into my water.  BUMMER! 

I didn't have another mason jar, and I don't have a double broiler, so I just decided to use the pot to melt the oils directly.  I'm not sure why I couldn't do that in the first place, because it seemed to work out....okay.  I just put the lotion in freezer and I'll see if they turn out okay.  

Also, this weekend, I must have shrink wrapped like.....a million soap bars.  And I'm not even exaggerating.  LOL.


----------



## TashaBird

Abig upgrade! The old wood cabinet and counter really had to go. I’m happy to have something nice, clean, and nonporous!


----------



## Catscankim

I unmolded and cut my slab mold batch from last night. I am much happier using my own recipe than experimenting with a new recipe like i did with the last batch.

Which also prompted me to order a planer lol. I ordered the one that @Todd Ziegler mentioned on a previous post that i dug up.

I shrink wrapped a ton of soap today...and i am still going. I am in love with my new sealer now that i got it figured out. It is making a huge difference in my packaging. I even unwrapped a bunch of soap that i shrink wrapped without a sealer...i cant even believe that i thought they looked good lol.

Getting ready to wrap a loaf that somebody pre-ordered from me for xmas gifts. I told her that i would keep them curing for as long as possible. 10 weeks and now i feel like she should start paying me rent for them lol. Out the door they go this week.


----------



## Basil

Dawni said:


> Haven't made confetti soap in a while.
> View attachment 52009
> 
> Not sure you can call it confetti because I didn't shred the soap into small pieces, obviously lol


Those are beautiful Dawni!


----------



## Misschief

rdc1978 said:


> I made lotion bars using a "poor mans" double boiler that I've used in the past to successfully make lotion bars.  I put my ingredients in a glass mason jar, put the mason jar in a pot of water and heat/boil the water.  Everything was looking good and melted, but when I went to lift the mason jar out the bottom broke off and all the melted oils and butters went into my water.  BUMMER!
> 
> I didn't have another mason jar, and I don't have a double broiler, so I just decided to use the pot to melt the oils directly.  I'm not sure why I couldn't do that in the first place, because it seemed to work out....okay.  I just put the lotion in freezer and I'll see if they turn out okay.
> 
> Also, this weekend, I must have shrink wrapped like.....a million soap bars.  And I'm not even exaggerating.  LOL.



Instead of using a mason jar for melting, try using a smaller pan in a larger pan, with the water in the larger pan. I don't have a "proper" double boiler either and that's what I do. OR I use a Pyrex measuring cup but put a paper towel or a dish cloth down in the pan with the water to absorb the vibration from the bubbles.


----------



## Martha

Made a drop swirl batch. I lowered the water from a previous recipe and still got glycerin rivers. I like the bars and it feels good to be back to soap making after a long hiatus.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Yesterday I made a CP w/ confetti its two tone in color' not happy the the white half w/ confetti turning light brown,  on a positive soap smells good, no glycerin rivers or soda ash.   I ordered a sealer & heat gun i'm so excited to get them started redesigning labels so I can try out my new tools when they arrive.


----------



## AliOop

I gave some soap and shower steamers to a friend today. She was super excited, and we made plans for her to come over with her 11yo daughter to make shower steamers and bath bombs so she can give them as Christmas gifts.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

AliOop said:


> I gave some soap and shower steamers to a friend today. She was super excited, and we made plans for her to come over with her 11yo daughter to make shower steamers and bath bombs so she can give them as Christmas gifts.


So nice of you' Happy Bombing


----------



## TashaBird

Not soap, but I made a new batch of my face oil yesterday. It’s a formula I’ve been working on for years. I haven’t made it in awhile because the initial investment is a bit high. But, one of my customers is such a huge fan that she pre paid for 6 bottles, and with the addition of that I was able to get what I needed. I did tons of research and got even better quality ingredients at better prices. Same formula, but with different sourced ingredients, and it’s crazy how different it is! It’s so super good!!! I really excited about it!!!
And, it didn’t feel right to try and make it on my old janky countertop. My new stainless steel felt clean and much more professional. 
It was such a big investment, and I wanted it to turn out really well that I was super nervous. But, all the planning paid off.
Anyway, not soap, back to soap today!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

TashaBird said:


> Not soap, but I made a new batch of my face oil yesterday. It’s a formula I’ve been working on for years. I haven’t made it in awhile because the initial investment is a bit high. But, one of my customers is such a huge fan that she pre paid for 6 bottles, and with the addition of that I was able to get what I needed. I did tons of research and got even better quality ingredients at better prices. Same formula, but with different sourced ingredients, and it’s crazy how different it is! It’s so super good!!! I really excited about it!!!
> And, it didn’t feel right to try and make it on my old janky countertop. My new stainless steel felt clean and much more professional.
> It was such a big investment, and I wanted it to turn out really well that I was super nervous. But, all the planning paid off.
> Anyway, not soap, back to soap today!


Your new SS top is beautiful' as is your workspace' awesome! Love how your soap is packaged as-well.  Your oil sounds fantastic.


----------



## Dawni

Started prepping to label a bulk order for lotion balms again. By hand. 65 pieces.

Dies

I think I might have bitten off more than I can chew with this whole hand writing thing lol but as long as I'm not rushing I enjoy doing it.

Christmas boxes I posted here some weeks back are almost sold out! So awesome. So now I have to label those too. Lol

Maybe I can get someone to make me a font instead. Dawni's font? Dawn to Earth font?Eh?


----------



## Louise Taylor

Dawni said:


> Started prepping to label a bulk order for lotion balms again. By hand. 65 pieces.
> 
> Dies
> 
> I think I might have bitten off more than I can chew with this whole hand writing thing lol but as long as I'm not rushing I enjoy doing it.
> 
> Christmas boxes I posted here some weeks back are almost sold out! So awesome. So now I have to label those too. Lol
> 
> Maybe I can get someone to make me a font instead. Dawni's font? Dawn to Earth font?Eh?


Wow. That is a work of love .


----------



## Louise Taylor

I made one of my regular soaps today to be ready for after Christmas when people no longer want my Christmas themed soaps.
BUT, the most important thing I completed today was my website. It took forever and I am still a little nervous about going live. I switched off maintenance mode and just sat staring for a few minutes. Just hope it is good enough #fingerscrossed


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Louise Taylor said:


> BUT, the most important thing I completed today was my website. It took forever and I am still a little nervous about going live. I switched off maintenance mode and just sat staring for a few minutes. Just hope it is good enough #fingerscrossed


This post is no good (_pas bien_) without a link to your website.


----------



## Louise Taylor

Zany_in_CO said:


> This post is no good (_pas bien_) without a link to your website.


I didn’t think that was allowed here. Well, here is my link, admin can remove the post if it is considered inappropriate




__





						Taylor's Savonnerie is moving
					

The site is closed while Taylor's Savonenerie relocates. Thank you for your patience!




					taylors-savonnerie.com


----------



## Catscankim

Louise Taylor said:


> I didn’t think that was allowed here. Well, here is my link, admin can remove the post if it is considered inappropriate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taylor's Savonnerie is moving
> 
> 
> The site is closed while Taylor's Savonenerie relocates. Thank you for your patience!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taylors-savonnerie.com


Love the site. Very pretty. Hope it does well for you


----------



## AliOop

TashaBird said:


> Not soap, but I made a new batch of my face oil yesterday. It’s a formula I’ve been working on for years. I haven’t made it in awhile because the initial investment is a bit high. But, one of my customers is such a huge fan that she pre paid for 6 bottles, and with the addition of that I was able to get what I needed. I did tons of research and got even better quality ingredients at better prices. Same formula, but with different sourced ingredients, and it’s crazy how different it is! It’s so super good!!! I really excited about it!!!
> And, it didn’t feel right to try and make it on my old janky countertop. My new stainless steel felt clean and much more professional.
> It was such a big investment, and I wanted it to turn out really well that I was super nervous. But, all the planning paid off.
> Anyway, not soap, back to soap today!


Love to hear how supportive your DH and your friends are of your efforts, and how committed you are to sanitary practices! Your new countertop looks fantastic, and the oil sounds dreamy. Well done!


----------



## Catscankim

Having fun with my new planer. What a difference it makes. Allowing myself a learning curve.

so far i have tried it out on different ages of soap. When is the best time to plane soap? It seems easiest when its more fresh...mine is a few days old. But i get more blade drag marks. And a lot of gunk in the blade that i have to keep cleaning out.

I hate yt tuts sometimes. They make it look like its unmold, cut, plane and bevel all in one day without mention of a time frame lol


----------



## GemstonePony

Louise Taylor said:


> I didn’t think that was allowed here. Well, here is my link, admin can remove the post if it is considered inappropriate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taylor's Savonnerie is moving
> 
> 
> The site is closed while Taylor's Savonenerie relocates. Thank you for your patience!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taylors-savonnerie.com


I imagine it's fine in this case. You're not asking us to purchase from it (soliciting), and you're not drawing attention to it over and over (spamming). You're just posting it to satisfy our curiosity. It really is a beautiful website, I can see a lot of work went into it.


----------



## Louise Taylor

Catscankim said:


> Love the site. Very pretty. Hope it does well for you


Thank you


----------



## Louise Taylor

GemstonePony said:


> I imagine it's fine in this case. You're not asking us to purchase from it (soliciting), and you're not drawing attention to it over and over (spamming). You're just posting it to satisfy our curiosity. It really is a beautiful website, I can see a lot of work went into it.


Thank you. Yes, it was a lot of work


----------



## violets2217

Finally got to try out my new stick blender! And I lined my mold with the thin cutting mats. We’ll see how much it leaked, I didn’t tape it or anything. I let my son pick out the colors to go with the white and black. He did pretty good. I did a pot swirl on bottom and the the line swirling thing on top... I forget what it’s called, but it’s sooo funn! Now I have an hour to go clean up before I need to leave to pick up my walmart grocery order!


----------



## Catscankim

Dawni said:


> Started prepping to label a bulk order for lotion balms again. By hand. 65 pieces.
> 
> Dies
> 
> I think I might have bitten off more than I can chew with this whole hand writing thing lol but as long as I'm not rushing I enjoy doing it.
> 
> Christmas boxes I posted here some weeks back are almost sold out! So awesome. So now I have to label those too. Lol
> 
> Maybe I can get someone to make me a font instead. Dawni's font? Dawn to Earth font?Eh?
> View attachment 52075


Your writing is so pretty. And nice and straight. I have nice handwriting, but by the end of this, it would all be diagonal lol.

Dont know any font makers, but i would buy this one.


----------



## The Park Bench

Poured my first Pine Tar soap after procrastinating out of fear by labeling every bar of soap that I have poured over the past 2 months!  AND come to find out, my 20% Pine Tar batter behaved beautifully!


----------



## AliOop

GemstonePony said:


> I imagine it's fine in this case. You're not asking us to purchase from it (soliciting), and you're not drawing attention to it over and over (spamming). You're just posting it to satisfy our curiosity. It really is a beautiful website, I can see a lot of work went into it.


I agree, @Louise Taylor's site does look really nice!



The Park Bench said:


> Poured my first Pine Tar soap after procrastinating out of fear by labeling every bar of soap that I have poured over the past 2 months!  AND come to find out, my 20% Pine Tar batter behaved beautifully!


Procrastination can serve some useful purposes, can't it? Back in grad school, my house was never as clean and organized as it was when I needed to be studying for some big exam. I suddenly became uber faithful about exercising, too.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Louise Taylor said:


> I didn’t think that was allowed here. Well, here is my link, admin can remove the post if it is considered inappropriate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taylor's Savonnerie is moving
> 
> 
> The site is closed while Taylor's Savonenerie relocates. Thank you for your patience!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taylors-savonnerie.com


The site looks great. I think you did an especially nice job with the “ethics” and “natural” pages and in a way that will build trust with your customers.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Louise Taylor said:


> I didn’t think that was allowed here. Well, here is my link, admin can remove the post if it is considered inappropriate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taylor's Savonnerie is moving
> 
> 
> The site is closed while Taylor's Savonenerie relocates. Thank you for your patience!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taylors-savonnerie.com


Congratulations & Cheers ' Beautiful website' its captured my attention, then I viewed your lovey soap, beautiful & well done. UK has such ridged guidelines when it comes to soaping! let me just say i'm so glad USA doesn't enforce the same standards.  I'm going to go take another look @ your beautiful website.


----------



## sarahmarah

I’ve been dying to make a batch of soap scented with Sweater Weather from Muddy Soap Co. This is the cut and I’m a little bummed out about the discoloration as it wasn’t listed with the product at all. I’ve never had such weird discoloration before...pinks, purples and general weirdness. This is also the first batch that I used a small amount sodium citrate to as a chelator. So hopefully I’ll notice less soap scum and that would be a definite silver lining.
I’m kind of annoyed that I can’t leave a review on the Muddy Soap Co site so that others know the potential of this happening. I hate when suppliers don’t support review functions.
I’m just going to enjoy the colors before this potentially turns tan.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Louise Taylor said:


> Well, here is my link,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taylor's Savonnerie is moving
> 
> 
> The site is closed while Taylor's Savonenerie relocates. Thank you for your patience!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taylors-savonnerie.com


----------



## AliOop

Soap supply reorganization!  

DH just completed some remodeling to move the washer and dryer out of a large closet in the kitchen, and into our mudroom. It's so nice to have a real laundry room that doesn't interfere with kitchen activities! The bonus is that the former laundry closet makes a fantastic pantry, which this house was lacking. We found some stainless racks that fit perfectly into the empty hole below the existing shelving. 

It's not done yet; you can see one shelf bracket sitting by the cookbooks, and he will patch the sheetrock behind the center shelf sometime next week. But so far, even with all of our food stores, I was able to devote almost the entire rack on the left to my soaping oils and bath bomb supplies (some of which were previously in the spare bedroom closet - not convenient). The big empty spaces in the center rack area are reserved for the grandkid snacks that will be re-stocked before they arrive for Christmas.  I already have their favorite mac-n-cheese cups, cereal, oatmeal cups, and veggie pouches, but need to get at least one Costco container of peanut butter pretzels, some veggie straws, and assorted other items that they love. 

I'm already scheming how to get the rest of my soaping supplies and tools in there, except for the fragrances, which will remain in a closed dark cabinet in another area. The molds, lye, mixing bowls, etc., are currently in a living room cabinet, which will be going away when the custom bookcase units arrive in about 4 weeks. 

Gotta say, something about reorganizing makes me so happy.


----------



## violets2217

Today was a busy day.. I finally got to cut my soap I made last night. Last batch for the year. I’ve run out of room to cure anymore! When I do a swirl I think my favorite thing is how each bar is different! It’s the coolest thing! Since I got up this morning I’ve been cooking! I had everyone pick two favorite meals and I made them and put them in the freezer in individual containers. I now have 102 meals for the next month or so!  My freezers are stocked! My kitchen is still a holy mess, even after 3 washing breaks!... but my kids will not be saying there’s nothing to eat! Lol!


----------



## msunnerstood

sarahmarah said:


> I’ve been dying to make a batch of soap scented with Sweater Weather from Muddy Soap Co. This is the cut and I’m a little bummed out about the discoloration as it wasn’t listed with the product at all. I’ve never had such weird discoloration before...pinks, purples and general weirdness. This is also the first batch that I used a small amount sodium citrate to as a chelator. So hopefully I’ll notice less soap scum and that would be a definite silver lining.
> I’m kind of annoyed that I can’t leave a review on the Muddy Soap Co site so that others know the potential of this happening. I hate when suppliers don’t support review functions.
> I’m just going to enjoy the colors before this potentially turns tan.


This discolor may turn out to work in your favor. Sorta looks like camouflage with the tan in the white. You could market it that way. 

Me, Im dividing up my mega tallow cube into buckets. No one was home when it arrived and I cant lift 50 lbs with my back so I rolled it into the house.


----------



## TashaBird

violets2217 said:


> Today was a busy day.. I finally got to cut my soap I made last night. Last batch for the year. I’ve run out of room to cure anymore! When I do a swirl I think my favorite thing is how each bar is different! It’s the coolest thing! Since I got up this morning I’ve been cooking! I had everyone pick two favorite meals and I made them and put them in the freezer in individual containers. I now have 102 meals for the next month or so!  My freezers are stocked! My kitchen is still a holy mess, even after 3 washing breaks!... but my kids will not be saying there’s nothing to eat! Lol! View attachment 52112
> View attachment 52113


I love me some chaffles!!!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

violets2217 said:


> I had everyone pick two favorite meals and I made them and put them in the freezer in individual containers. I now have 102 meals for the next month or so!  My freezers are stocked! My kitchen is still a holy mess, even after 3 washing breaks!... but my kids will not be saying there’s nothing to eat! Lol!


Good for you! You are an awesome Mom! I don't suppose you have room for just one more "kid"?


----------



## TashaBird

Well, I finally made the naughty custom soap order my friend asked me to make. She bought these phallic soap molds. They were surprisingly realistic looking,  but unfortunately they weren’t very well made. I finally got em all duct taped together and in a small bucket. Made the soap with a sparkly pink mica, and a tiny bit of bright purple sparkly mica swirled in. Poured the soap and one of them started leaking. I wrapped it quickly in plastic wrap and kept pouring until it seemed like it was holding. I way over estimated the size.  Then I put the small bucket inside my heated bucket and left them to gel. Well, the DH accidentally turned off the bucket. The soap didn’t gel, and the micas..... let’s just say they were very muted. So, instead of whimsical silly sparkly colored penises, they are an absolute perfect hyper realistic flesh color. I’ve been laughing all day! They’re kind of unsettling sitting on the counter. But, honestly, they are hilarious! I did NOT mean for the color to be SO realistic! Here is a PG13 version for SMF sharing.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

sarahmarah said:


> I’ve been dying to make a batch of soap scented with Sweater Weather from Muddy Soap Co. This is the cut and I’m a little bummed out about the discoloration as it wasn’t listed with the product at all. I’ve never had such weird discoloration before...pinks, purples and general weirdness. This is also the first batch that I used a small amount sodium citrate to as a chelator. So hopefully I’ll notice less soap scum and that would be a definite silver lining.
> I’m kind of annoyed that I can’t leave a review on the Muddy Soap Co site so that others know the potential of this happening. I hate when suppliers don’t support review functions.
> I’m just going to enjoy the colors before this potentially turns tan.


I think it will be pretty even if it discolors.  I love the color palette you used.

@violets2217 @TashaBird I never heard of a chaffle.  Had to look it up.  Sounds tasty!


----------



## violets2217

TashaBird said:


> I love me some chaffles!!!


I’d never heard of them until TikTok... Our favs are Buffalo Chicken..spicy dipped in ranch! YUM!



Zany_in_CO said:


> Good for you! You are an awesome Mom! I don't suppose you have room for just one more "kid"? View attachment 52115


Lol... Thanks! Come on over... you’ll won’t go hungry...at least not this month!


----------



## Ladka

I cleaned the bars of the last two batches, mainly ash and some crumbs, and arranged them on trails together with the corresponding printouts. Up to now I turned the bars every day, from now they'll only be turned now and then. They are three weeks old and will be just fine for Christmas.


----------



## Louise Taylor

Mobjack Bay said:


> The site looks great. I think you did an especially nice job with the “ethics” and “natural” pages and in a way that will build trust with your customers.


Thank for taking the time to visit those pages.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

sarahmarah said:


> I’ve been dying to make a batch of soap scented with Sweater Weather from Muddy Soap Co. This is the cut and I’m a little bummed out about the discoloration as it wasn’t listed with the product at all. I’ve never had such weird discoloration before...pinks, purples and general weirdness. This is also the first batch that I used a small amount sodium citrate to as a chelator. So hopefully I’ll notice less soap scum and that would be a definite silver lining.
> I’m kind of annoyed that I can’t leave a review on the Muddy Soap Co site so that others know the potential of this happening. I hate when suppliers don’t support review functions.
> I’m just going to enjoy the colors before this potentially turns tan.


Beautiful Wow!


----------



## Andy7891

Made 2000g batch- biggest every i think- for Christmas gifts. Late I know!!! But they'll at least cure some! I know it's not ideal. I used TheGecko's Regular Soap Recipe. It's a new recipe for me, so I went unscented and uncolored so as not to make a mistake and waste 2000g! Looks beautiful though-not to toot my own horn. Also used my collidial oatmeal bars for the first time and really loved the scratchiness.


----------



## Martha

Dawni said:


> Maybe I can get someone to make me a font instead. Dawni's font? Dawn to Earth font?Eh?



You totally can make your own handwriting into a font! Go here. 




__





						Calligraphr - Create your own fonts.
					

Transform your handwriting and calligraphy into fully functional vector fonts with our web application. Creating your own font has never been easier.




					www.calligraphr.com


----------



## Catscankim

TashaBird said:


> Well, I finally made the naughty custom soap order my friend asked me to make. She bought these phallic soap molds. They were surprisingly realistic looking,  but unfortunately they weren’t very well made. I finally got em all duct taped together and in a small bucket. Made the soap with a sparkly pink mica, and a tiny bit of bright purple sparkly mica swirled in. Poured the soap and one of them started leaking. I wrapped it quickly in plastic wrap and kept pouring until it seemed like it was holding. I way over estimated the size.  Then I put the small bucket inside my heated bucket and left them to gel. Well, the DH accidentally turned off the bucket. The soap didn’t gel, and the micas..... let’s just say they were very muted. So, instead of whimsical silly sparkly colored penises, they are an absolute perfect hyper realistic flesh color. I’ve been laughing all day! They’re kind of unsettling sitting on the counter. But, honestly, they are hilarious! I did NOT mean for the color to be SO realistic! Here is a PG13 version for SMF sharing.


OH. MY. GOD. I have never laughed so hard as I just did at your post LOL. This is awesome. I would have been laughing my butt off the entire time making this soap.


----------



## Dawni

Martha said:


> You totally can make your own handwriting into a font! Go here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calligraphr - Create your own fonts.
> 
> 
> Transform your handwriting and calligraphy into fully functional vector fonts with our web application. Creating your own font has never been easier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.calligraphr.com


I was looking at that! Thanks hehe

So.... I'm tired lol. Did nothing all day but wrap n label lotion bars. And a few of the Christmas soap boxes. I only had 35 and I've sold out. So happy!

I need to make soap haha otherwise I'd have none left for after the gifting season.


----------



## Jersey Girl

I made a batch of goat milk soap just for me!  Scented with one of my favorite FOs. Earth Meets Sky.


----------



## earlene

Dawni said:


> I was looking at that! Thanks hehe
> 
> So.... I'm tired lol. Did nothing all day but wrap n label lotion bars. And a few of the Christmas soap boxes. I only had 35 and I've sold out. So happy!
> 
> I need to make soap haha otherwise I'd have none left for after the gifting season.



I need to find some time to start wrapping and labeling.  The other day when I gathered some soaps for Hubby to take to his co-workers as a give-away, I realized I'm running low on wrapped and labeled soaps suitable for gifting.  I thought that would NEVER happen!   One of his co-workers brought in some fresh eggs from her chickens, and they were the best eggs I've had in a long time.  The yolks were so much more a deeper yellow and tasted so much better when I made the filling for the deviled eggs for Thanksgiving.  So of course, I had to send some soap their way as a matter of courtesy.  I was gone from here for such a long time this past year, that he didn't have me sending soap with him to share with his co-workers.

*Dawni*, I used to hand letter my soap labels, too. It was so time-intensive! And I'd get hand cramps on top of already existing discomfort from arthritis AND Dupeytren's. I had to switch to printed labels just to preserve my hands. But mine never looked as good as yours.


----------



## Guspuppy

Cut the (first time!) confetti soap I made yesterday. Love it!


----------



## Jersey Girl

Guspuppy said:


> Cut the (first time!) confetti soap I made yesterday. Love it!
> 
> View attachment 52137


I love confetti soaps. The blue is really pretty with all the other colors.


----------



## TashaBird

Catscankim said:


> OH. MY. GOD. I have never laughed so hard as I just did at your post LOL. This is awesome. I would have been laughing my butt off the entire time making this soap.


i have been laughing about it constantly. That’s a good thing these days! They are too funny!

Finally got a 3rd 5 gallon bucket of tallow from my regular source. It was not rotten. But, it was definitely trim fat, not leaf fat, which I’ve now learned the difference between. In cold temps it is still soft, it’s much more yellow. But, it doesn‘t smell, and that’s good. It’s really been quite the fiasco! I now am currently using 3 brands, for 3 different products. Anyway, I wasn’t sure how this new tallow would soap. Would it be yellow, would it be soft?... And, since I’m out of my %100 bars, of which I have several loyal customers, I made a big triple batch. I waited a bit longer than normal, certain it would be soft. Well, I BARELY got through the cutting without breaking my wire cutter! I definitely have to cut it sooner next time. The bars are hard, and they definitely whitened up. So, yay. Now I can try it with more complex designs and see what happens. 
Hoping my lotion bar molds and tins come today. WS is so slow! And, they put my silver tins on back order to 12/31 without anything but notice in the email shipping notification. Grrrr. Hoping I don’t hate the rose gold tins.
And, I “formulated” my first customization of my base facial mist I bought and I like it a lot! I maybe added more rosehipseed extract than I’d like, but I didn’t have time to test a small amount. They’ll get labels today and hopefully posted with my face oil to my site later. Whew!


----------



## Catscankim

TashaBird said:


> Finally got a 3rd 5 gallon bucket of tallow from my regular source. It was not rotten. But, it was definitely trim fat, not leaf fat, which I’ve now learned the difference between. In cold temps it is still soft, it’s much more yellow. But, it doesn‘t smell, and that’s good. It’s really been quite the fiasco! I now am currently using 3 brands, for 3 different products. Anyway, I wasn’t sure how this new tallow would soap. Would it be yellow, would it be soft?... And, since I’m out of my %100 bars, of which I have several loyal customers, I made a big triple batch. I waited a bit longer than normal, certain it would be soft. Well, I BARELY got through the cutting without breaking my wire cutter! I definitely have to cut it sooner next time. The bars are hard, and they definitely whitened up. So, yay. Now I can try it with more complex designs and see what happens.
> Hoping my lotion bar molds and tins come today. WS is so slow! And, they put my silver tins on back order to 12/31 without anything but notice in the email shipping notification. Grrrr. Hoping I don’t hate the rose gold tins.
> And, I “formulated” my first customization of my base facial mist I bought and I like it a lot! I maybe added more rosehipseed extract than I’d like, but I didn’t have time to test a small amount. They’ll get labels today and hopefully posted with my face oil to my site later. Whew!


WSP put Kokum butter (that I FINALLY got around to ordering) on back order...No warning, it just wasn't in my shipment with a note that it will ship when its available. That was over a month ago. The soaps that I planned on using it in are almost ready to be packaged and labeled (without the Kokum obviously lol). Kind of annoying...why did they take payment for it if it wasn't available?

My soapy thing today is making new labels for my soaps and rewrapping some soaps that I had previously wrapped without the impulse sealer. The sealer makes such a big difference.

Gonna play around with recipes on Soapcalc. I really need a lower Olive Oil based vegan soap, for no reason other than I want a whiter base, but I also like the recipe that I am currently using as far as performance. I made a whole slab mold batch of "naked soaps" with nothing but my oils and white kaolin clay and I hate the old-fashioned tan look of them. It's not very appealing. They will probably get lighter with the cure, but I don't have high hopes.

I really really love my Lard Bars, but the lard doesn't have much label appeal either lol. So I went on a vegan soap kick last week...going back to lard as my main soaps. Vegans got a couple of batches out of me, now I'm done LOL. And I say that lightly because I used to be strictly vegan... no meat, dairy, or eggs even. I have converted back to only eating chicken and seafood, turkey lunchmeat LOL. And dairy. Go figure with the lunchmeat, I guess it's the saltiness. I dunno. No real rhyme or reason behind my diet other than I am the pickiest person on earth.

And I am still giggling over the phallic molds. I need those in my life LOL. I am already planning a girl party in my head featuring cock-tails and *** soaps. See what I did there . Thank you for brightening my day @TashaBird


----------



## TashaBird

Catscankim said:


> WSP put Kokum butter (that I FINALLY got around to ordering) on back order...No warning, it just wasn't in my shipment with a note that it will ship when its available. That was over a month ago. The soaps that I planned on using it in are almost ready to be packaged and labeled (without the Kokum obviously lol). Kind of annoying...why did they take payment for it if it wasn't available?
> 
> My soapy thing today is making new labels for my soaps and rewrapping some soaps that I had previously wrapped without the impulse sealer. The sealer makes such a big difference.
> 
> Gonna play around with recipes on Soapcalc. I really need a lower Olive Oil based vegan soap, for no reason other than I want a whiter base, but I also like the recipe that I am currently using as far as performance. I made a whole slab mold batch of "naked soaps" with nothing but my oils and white kaolin clay and I hate the old-fashioned tan look of them. It's not very appealing. They will probably get lighter with the cure, but I don't have high hopes.
> 
> I really really love my Lard Bars, but the lard doesn't have much label appeal either lol. So I went on a vegan soap kick last week...going back to lard as my main soaps. Vegans got a couple of batches out of me, now I'm done LOL. And I say that lightly because I used to be strictly vegan... no meat, dairy, or eggs even. I have converted back to only eating chicken and seafood, turkey lunchmeat LOL. And dairy. Go figure with the lunchmeat, I guess it's the saltiness. I dunno. No real rhyme or reason behind my diet other than I am the pickiest person on earth.
> 
> And I am still giggling over the phallic molds. I need those in my life LOL. I am already planning a girl party in my head featuring cock-tails and *** soaps. See what I did there . Thank you for brightening my day @TashaBird


If I hadn’t seen it on the email notification from WS I would t have known and I’d have been mad! 
the molds I used would not have been my choice, but they are hilarious! Especially with the way too realistic accidental skin color! Oh my!!! 
I’ll pm you a photo if you want.


----------



## Zing

And here I thought that @TashaBird was known for her pull-throughs!  I am now seeing a whole new side to certain soapers here.  Jeesh, this is even worse than the poops conversation!!


----------



## msunnerstood

Zing said:


> And here I thought that @TashaBird was known for her pull-throughs!  I am now seeing a whole new side to certain soapers here.  Jeesh, this is even worse than the poops conversation!!


Do you really want us to bring the poop soap back up?


----------



## GemstonePony

msunnerstood said:


> Do you really want us to bring the poop soap back up?


This is an extremely valid point with April fool's just around the corner in soap-maker time.


----------



## AliOop

TashaBird said:


> the molds I used would not have been my choice, but they are hilarious! Especially with the way too realistic accidental skin color! Oh my!!! ☺ I’ll pm you a photo if you want.


I think she'd rather you ship her the molds when you are done with them.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Jersey Girl said:


> I made a batch of goat milk soap just for me!  Scented with one of my favorite FOs. Earth Meets Sky.  View attachment 52136


Beautiful Soap


----------



## Jersey Girl

AliOop said:


> I think she'd rather you ship her the molds when you are done with them.


Maybe we can pass them around.


----------



## Jersey Girl

AliOop said:


> Soap supply reorganization!
> 
> DH just completed some remodeling to move the washer and dryer out of a large closet in the kitchen, and into our mudroom. It's so nice to have a real laundry room that doesn't interfere with kitchen activities! The bonus is that the former laundry closet makes a fantastic pantry, which this house was lacking. We found some stainless racks that fit perfectly into the empty hole below the existing shelving.
> 
> It's not done yet; you can see one shelf bracket sitting by the cookbooks, and he will patch the sheetrock behind the center shelf sometime next week. But so far, even with all of our food stores, I was able to devote almost the entire rack on the left to my soaping oils and bath bomb supplies (some of which were previously in the spare bedroom closet - not convenient). The big empty spaces in the center rack area are reserved for the grandkid snacks that will be re-stocked before they arrive for Christmas.  I already have their favorite mac-n-cheese cups, cereal, oatmeal cups, and veggie pouches, but need to get at least one Costco container of peanut butter pretzels, some veggie straws, and assorted other items that they love.
> 
> I'm already scheming how to get the rest of my soaping supplies and tools in there, except for the fragrances, which will remain in a closed dark cabinet in another area. The molds, lye, mixing bowls, etc., are currently in a living room cabinet, which will be going away when the custom bookcase units arrive in about 4 weeks.
> 
> Gotta say, something about reorganizing makes me so happy.
> View attachment 52106



Oh....what I could do with that space!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

I received my sealer today now I can wrap my soap w/ a new label design.  Today I made soap scented it w/ Winter Wonderland FO it smells wonderful hints of Christmas Tree w/ a hinge of cool peppermint & a little sweet is the best I can describe it. no acceleration, ricing or separation I was able to pipe the top as well.  Hope it all turns out, I put it in the cupboard on top of a heating pad on low once the soap was heated up I turned off the heating pad hope it turns out & looks good, what I have in my mindset can turn out to be completely different.  I was hoping to have it ready for Christmas gifts but I'm a little behind my time frame. Ugh.
I'm happy to report my soap turned out nice' Thank God! lol here's a picture.


----------



## msunnerstood

I just poured the base for hot chocolate soap. Tomorrow I will pipe it with frosting and place my soap dough marshmallows.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

TashaBird said:


> Finally got a 3rd 5 gallon bucket of tallow from my regular source. It was not rotten. But, it was definitely trim fat, not leaf fat, which I’ve now learned the difference between. In cold temps it is still soft, it’s much more yellow. But, it doesn‘t smell, and that’s good. It’s really been quite the fiasco! I now am currently using 3 brands, for 3 different products. Anyway, I wasn’t sure how this new tallow would soap. Would it be yellow, would it be soft?... And, since I’m out of my %100 bars, of which I have several loyal customers, I made a big triple batch. I waited a bit longer than normal, certain it would be soft. Well, I BARELY got through the cutting without breaking my wire cutter! I definitely have to cut it sooner next time. The bars are hard, and they definitely whitened up. So, yay. Now I can try it with more complex designs and see what happens.
> Hoping my lotion bar molds and tins come today. WS is so slow! And, they put my silver tins on back order to 12/31 without anything but notice in the email shipping notification. Grrrr. Hoping I don’t hate the rose gold tins.
> And, I “formulated” my first customization of my base facial mist I bought and I like it a lot! I maybe added more rosehipseed extract than I’d like, but I didn’t have time to test a small amount. They’ll get labels today and hopefully posted with my face oil to my site later. Whew!


Looks really pretty. 



msunnerstood said:


> I just poured the base for hot chocolate soap. Tomorrow I will pipe it with frosting and place my soap dough marshmallows.


I may try to pipe my soap the next day opposed to doing it all at once, do you ever have an issue w /pipped soap not sticking?.


----------



## msunnerstood

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> I may try to pipe my soap the next day opposed to doing it all at once, do you ever have an issue w /pipped soap not sticking?.


No, but I do a HP base which is pretty textured before I pipe the next day. I have piped cp cupcakes the next day with no issues though too


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

msunnerstood said:


> No, but I do a HP base which is pretty textured before I pipe the next day. I have piped cp cupcakes the next day with no issues though too


Thank you' good to know. I was just thinking of cupcake mold for up & coming January B-Days.


----------



## Catscankim

just poured what is supposed to be a gradient/ombre soap. While I am sure it will be SOME type of gradient...I lost track of my pouring so who knows how it will turn out. Hopefully when I cut it, it will be an OOooooo moment.

Since it is still early (for me anyways), I might do another loaf. I dunno. I just started drinking beer so it may or may not turn out so well. Sometimes I get more creative while drinking LOL.


----------



## TashaBird

Catscankim said:


> just poured what is supposed to be a gradient/ombre soap. While I am sure it will be SOME type of gradient...I lost track of my pouring so who knows how it will turn out. Hopefully when I cut it, it will be an OOooooo moment.
> 
> Since it is still early (for me anyways), I might do another loaf. I dunno. I just started drinking beer so it may or may not turn out so well. Sometimes I get more creative while drinking LOL.


I always forget something when SUI. (Soaping under the influence. )


----------



## Louise Taylor

Today I rebatched this soap. It has honey it it but I didn’t blend it well enough so it was all in the bottom of the bowl which became the top layer. The top was very crumbly. I am hoping the rebatch comes out ok.


----------



## Catscankim

TashaBird said:


> I always forget something when SUI. (Soaping under the influence. )


Well my first batch last night wasn't under the influence LOL. The second batch was so we shall see. But I think it is fine lol. I wasn't that far in yet LOL LOL.


----------



## msunnerstood

Waiting for soap frosting to thicken is like waiting for water to boil...


----------



## msunnerstood

Here is the hot chocolate soap. My dropper was bigger than i thought so I wound up with more drop spots than drizzle on the pseudo chocolate drizzle but Im happy with the rest.


----------



## The Park Bench

msunnerstood said:


> This discolor may turn out to work in your favor. Sorta looks like camouflage with the tan in the white. You could market it that way.
> 
> Me, Im dividing up my mega tallow cube into buckets. No one was home when it arrived and I cant lift 50 lbs with my back so I rolled it into the house.


I was SO glad that one of my sons was home when mine arrived yesterday!!!!!!  50# is a bit too heavy for me too!


----------



## msunnerstood

The Park Bench said:


> I was SO glad that one of my sons was home when mine arrived yesterday!!!!!!  50# is a bit too heavy for me too!


The cube was a good shape though. I got tired of filling buckets and the box fit on the lower shelf of my work table.


----------



## Dawni

earlene said:


> *Dawni*, I used to hand letter my soap labels, too. It was so time-intensive! And I'd get hand cramps on top of already existing discomfort from arthritis AND Dupeytren's. I had to switch to printed labels just to preserve my hands. But mine never looked as good as yours.


Thanks hihihi.. But I couldn't do it this time. My hand has been killing me since before the flood, and got worse (I really should get this checked) so it's been hard to do many things. Sister said could be nerves. So I wrote out a whole sheet of labels on blank paper, had it scanned and printed onto kraft paper. Can't tell much difference I think lol







TashaBird said:


> I’ll pm you a photo if you want.


Me!!

For scientific purposes yknow... What's realistic for you guys may look like fantasy for me ROFL


----------



## msunnerstood

Im making my very first loaf of CP soap for a dear friend who prefers the texture over HP and im terrified lol. cross your fingers for me.


----------



## Jersey Girl

msunnerstood said:


> Im making my very first loaf of CP soap for a dear friend who prefers the texture over HP and im terrified lol. cross your fingers for me.


I feel the same way about HP!  . I’m sure it turned out great!

Made a Sea Salt & Driftwood goat milk soap from a FO I got from @cmzaha destash.  Wow!  I love it!  I hope it sticks around as this is a beautiful scent.


----------



## Basil

Jersey Girl said:


> Made a Sea Salt & Driftwood goat milk soap from a FO I got from @cmzaha destash.  Wow!  I love it!  I hope it sticks around as this is a beautiful scent.
> View attachment 52189


That’s beautiful!!!



msunnerstood said:


> Here is the hot chocolate soap. My dropper was bigger than i thought so I wound up with more drop spots than drizzle on the pseudo chocolate drizzle but Im happy with the rest.
> 
> View attachment 52153


Gorgeous! I want a spoon!!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Jersey Girl said:


> Made a Sea Salt & Driftwood goat milk soap from a FO I got from @cmzaha destash.  Wow!  I love it!  I hope it sticks around as this is a beautiful scent.


So pretty! I need a hanger swirl lesson from you.


----------



## Zing

Jersey Girl said:


> Made a Sea Salt & Driftwood goat milk soap from a FO I got from @cmzaha destash.  Wow!  I love it!  I hope it sticks around as this is a beautiful scent.
> View attachment 52189


Impressive swirl and great colors!


----------



## msunnerstood

Jersey Girl said:


> I feel the same way about HP!  . I’m sure it turned out great!


So far so good. I researched my fragrance so no ricing or seizing, No cracks or volcanoes. I covered it and towel wrapped it last night. I think it gelled but being this is my first time, Im not sure yet. Ill have to wait till I cut it


----------



## Sofiepie

Today I did my first attempt of this months unchallenge! I tried a drop swirl/in the pot swirl combo and am very curious about how it turns out!

Also my piping bag got in the mail a couple of days ago and I’ve been practicing since lol. My skills arent good enough to actually use yet, so i dropped all the left over batter in some small molds and make galaxy soaps. I think they actually look really good for soap scraps! The colors really suit each other, might use it in a big loaf soon..


----------



## Zing

Today I unmolded molds that held leftover batter.  I had all these Pepperidge Farm Milano cookie containers and my soapy eyes saw another use for them.  It's hard to see in the photo but I like the little recycling triangle symbol on the bottom!  I usually use yogurt cups for leftovers but they require a lot of banging and smacking and these just popped right out (so probably wouldn't satisfy you, @Dawni  ).



And people, something's happening!  In the last 2 days, several acquaintances and friends -- in addition to my electrician -- are wanting to buy my soaps for holiday gifts and wanting my website, etc.!  I've been just a hobbyist giving it away.  Altho' I do find myself with an excess in stock....


----------



## The Park Bench

msunnerstood said:


> The cube was a good shape though. I got tired of filling buckets and the box fit on the lower shelf of my work table.


I normally order the 50# buckets of coconut oil 76 but soapers choice was out so I decided to try the cube of c.o. 92. I soaped with it today, it's definitely harder to scoop out!



msunnerstood said:


> Im making my very first loaf of CP soap for a dear friend who prefers the texture over HP and im terrified lol. cross your fingers for me.


So funny because I feel intimidated by HP!!



Sofiepie said:


> Today I did my first attempt of this months unchallenge! I tried a drop swirl/in the pot swirl combo and am very curious about how it turns out!
> 
> Also my piping bag got in the mail a couple of days ago and I’ve been practicing since lol. My skills arent good enough to actually use yet, so i dropped all the left over batter in some small molds and make galaxy soaps. I think they actually look really good for soap scraps! The colors really suit each other, might use it in a big loaf soon..


I really like the galaxy soaps!


----------



## Misschief

Zing said:


> Today I unmolded molds that held leftover batter.  I had all these Pepperidge Farm Milano cookie containers and my soapy eyes saw another use for them.  It's hard to see in the photo but I like the little recycling triangle symbol on the bottom!  I usually use yogurt cups for leftovers but they require a lot of banging and smacking and these just popped right out (so probably wouldn't satisfy you, @Dawni  ).
> View attachment 52210
> View attachment 52211
> 
> And people, something's happening!  In the last 2 days, several acquaintances and friends -- in addition to my electrician -- are wanting to buy my soaps for holiday gifts and wanting my website, etc.!  I've been just a hobbyist giving it away.  Altho' I do find myself with an excess in stock....


Apparently they know a good thing when they come across it!

I seem to be making soap so rarely these days. However, because of local pandemic directives, our market was cancelled for everyone but food vendors. I won't get into all of the confusion and anger THAT caused; it gave me an unplanned day off and I took the opportunity to make a batch of "Queen of the Nile" soap, which is basically Oatmeal, Milk & Honey soap. It moves fast but I was prepared for that so all went well. I decided to keep the name "Queen of the Nile" and make it look "royal" with Aztec Gold mica. I also made enough to fill 12 of these cavity molds, bees because.... honey! I may decide to brush some mica on the bars as well, just for presentation, perhaps on the honeycomb bits.


----------



## Jersey Girl

msunnerstood said:


> So far so good. I researched my fragrance so no ricing or seizing, No cracks or volcanoes. I covered it and towel wrapped it last night. I think it gelled but being this is my first time, Im not sure yet. Ill have to wait till I cut it


Looking forward to seeing the cut!



Zing said:


> Today I unmolded molds that held leftover batter.  I had all these Pepperidge Farm Milano cookie containers and my soapy eyes saw another use for them.  It's hard to see in the photo but I like the little recycling triangle symbol on the bottom!  I usually use yogurt cups for leftovers but they require a lot of banging and smacking and these just popped right out (so probably wouldn't satisfy you, @Dawni  ).
> View attachment 52210
> View attachment 52211
> 
> And people, something's happening!  In the last 2 days, several acquaintances and friends -- in addition to my electrician -- are wanting to buy my soaps for holiday gifts and wanting my website, etc.!  I've been just a hobbyist giving it away.  Altho' I do find myself with an excess in stock....


I use these as extra batter molds too!  They make a perfect little hand soap for testing my batches.


----------



## Zing

Misschief said:


> I seem to be making soap so rarely these days. However, because of local pandemic directives, our market was cancelled for everyone but food vendors. I won't get into all of the confusion and anger THAT caused; it gave me an unplanned day off and I took the opportunity to make a batch of "Queen of the Nile" soap, which is basically Oatmeal, Milk & Honey soap. It moves fast so I was prepared for that so all went well. I decided to keep the name "Queen of the Nile" and make it look "royal" with Aztec Gold mica. I also made enough to fill 12 of these cavity molds, bees because.... honey! I may decide to brush some mica on the bars as well, just for presentation, perhaps on the honeycomb bits.
> 
> View attachment 52220
> View attachment 52219


Fancy soap -- can't wait to see the cut!
Regarding the market, SOAPERS WHO MAKE SOAP SO THAT PEOPLE CAN WASH THEIR HANDS AND LOTIONS AND POTIONS SO SKIN STAYS HEALTHY should be front and center.  Not that I'm confused or angry. #TeamMisschief


----------



## Misschief

Zing said:


> Fancy soap -- can't wait to see the cut!
> Regarding the market, SOAPERS WHO MAKE SOAP SO THAT PEOPLE CAN WASH THEIR HANDS AND LOTIONS AND POTIONS SO SKIN STAYS HEALTHY should be front and center.  Not that I'm confused or angry. #TeamMisschief


LOL... preaching to the choir, brother. The crazy thing is, our Chief Medical Officer, Dr. Bonnie Henry, wrote a book. Know what the title is? "Soap, Water & Common Sense". It's about pandemics. Ironic or what?

Oh, and the cut is nothing fancy. The top is the only fancy part.


----------



## Basil

Zing said:


> Today I unmolded molds that held leftover batter.  I had all these Pepperidge Farm Milano cookie containers and my soapy eyes saw another use for them.  It's hard to see in the photo but I like the little recycling triangle symbol on the bottom!  I usually use yogurt cups for leftovers but they require a lot of banging and smacking and these just popped right out (so probably wouldn't satisfy you, @Dawni  ).
> View attachment 52210
> View attachment 52211


Those are tooooo cute!!!!


----------



## Zing

I did _another _soapy thing today and made a large batch of lotion bars.  1/3 each of kukui nut oil, beeswax, and shea butter.  Mrs. Zing and I discovered kukui nut oil when we went to Hawai'i awhile back to celebrate 25 years together (_I'm_ the lucky one).  This Scandinavian white boy gets sunburned easily and the kukui nut oil is miraculous on skin.  I have used it in cold process soap but given its expense, I've reserved it for lotion bars instead.
Mrs. Zing found a bargain online for my favorite lotion bar tins -- from Denmark! -- and we have a case of 250 tins to use up!  LOL!


----------



## msunnerstood

ok here is my first cp soap. It's for the founder of the missing persons org I volunteer for. Love her but she's fussy: color but not too much color, barely-there scent (I used 1%) hand-sized lol. All good because I wasn't about to get all fancy my first time.


----------



## TashaBird

msunnerstood said:


> Waiting for soap frosting to thicken is like waiting for water to boil...


I never wait long enough!


----------



## Zing

msunnerstood said:


> ok here is my first cp soap. All good because I wasn't about to get all fancy my first time.
> 
> View attachment 52222


Wait, what??!!  Your _first_ CP?  You think you know a person.....
Great job, looks great.  Great swirl and color combo.


----------



## msunnerstood

Zing said:


> Wait, what??!!  Your _first_ CP?  You think you know a person.....
> Great job, looks great.  Great swirl and color combo.


Thanks! I've done CP soap frosting but never a loaf of cp. I learned HP first and stuck with it but for this friend, I stepped out of my comfort zone.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Jersey Girl said:


> Made a Sea Salt & Driftwood goat milk soap from a FO I got from @cmzaha destash.  Wow!  I love it!  I hope it sticks around as this is a beautiful scent.
> View attachment 52189


Love Your Soap' Showcased Beautifully.


----------



## Misschief

And just for you @Zing, the cut of the Queen of the Nile soap, scented with Oatmeal, Milk, and Honey and made with colloidal oatmeal, buttermilk powder, and local honey. The loaf is a little shorter than my usual loaves but I made the bars a little thicker than my usual bars to keep the same weight. I brushed the bars with a bit of gold mica and sprinkled with a wee bit of glitter.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Last couple of Days ive been busy Researching & Soaping' made this Round Shaped Soap' trying out different widths this one is 3" I'm thinking just a little to big.  I wanted to post a picture of Gelled'd Soap to Non-Gelled Soap so our  newbies can see the difference in how much the color differs from each process. Round Shaped Soap Gelled, Heart Shape Non-Gelled Soap.  (Thx Carolyn Love My Mold ) ❤.  I used NS "smell the rainbow" no acceleration, rising or color change behaved perfect. colors are NS "neon purple, neon blue, full throttle: Crafts Source/Amazon- coral pink. all colors behaved perfect.


----------



## Whillow

I made these last night and was able to cut 2 hours later. Not really sure why that is.


----------



## msunnerstood

Im making tiny tiny soap dough butterflies and flowers this morning for a soap im planning. hoping when I paint the butterflies I dont break them


----------



## Jersey Girl

msunnerstood said:


> Im making tiny tiny soap dough butterflies and flowers this morning for a soap im planning. hoping when I paint the butterflies I dont break them


Oooh...I’m looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## Zing

Made more lotion bars for gifts tonight.  1/3 each jojoba oil, shea butter, beeswax, plus plumeria scent.  I'm on a Hawai'ian theme here with yesterday's kukui nut oil lotion bars.


----------



## TashaBird

Prepped for what I hope will be a spring time soap.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

TashaBird said:


> Prepped for what I hope will be a spring time soap.


Great Idea' this year Christmas Came fast when it comes to soap having to be ready. So I'm gonna fellow your lead & think Soaping For Spring Time. 



Jersey Girl said:


> Oooh...I’m looking forward to seeing them. ♥


Me too looking forward to your pretty soap painted art.


----------



## TashaBird

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Great Idea' this year Christmas Came fast when it comes to soap having to be ready. So I'm gonna fellow your lead & think Soaping For Spring Time.


I had some supply issues and some family issues so I haven’t made as much as I’d like to in the last month. Starting to think about spring and Valentine’s Day made me feel better.


----------



## rdc1978

Cut my 5,403 failed attempt at slanted layer soap.  LOL.  But you can bet your bottom dollar I will try for the 5,404th time in a week or so.  

I also tried making a tiger swirl soap, but I don't expect anything good to come of it since I think the batter may have been too thin


----------



## earlene

Made more rice purée to make another rice soap; this time it'll be a Triple Rice à la *Dawni*.  This time it'll be with Forbidden Rice, which although it starts out black, probably will turn out to be brown soap.  If I add DB FO, perhaps it will be blackish in the end; or at least a deep gorgeous burnished brown.  We shall see.  I was going to make the soap after Hubby went to bed last night, but got entrenched in something else.  So perhaps I'll make it after he leaves for work, or if I am too tired (after all I haven't slept yet), I'll make it when I get up in the morning.

I continue to check on my order from WSP, which I placed a few days ago.  So far, it hasn't shipped, as far as I can tell, but sometimes it arrives before I ever get a shipping notice, so I remain optimistic.


----------



## TashaBird

My lotion bar molds FINALLY came yesterday! Yay! I have to make sure I under fill them a bit to fit my tins.
And, I keep checking my NS tracking for my Black Friday order. I don’t usually Black Friday, but when I do it’s for 95 sample sizes!!! SO exciting!!! AND I’ve got a couple new pull through plates!



Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Last couple of Days ive been busy Researching & Soaping' made this Round Shaped Soap' trying out different widths this one is 3" I'm thinking just a little to big.  I wanted to post a picture of Gelled'd Soap to Non-Gelled Soap so our  newbies can see the difference in how much the color differs from each process. Round Shaped Soap Gelled, Heart Shape Non-Gelled Soap.  (Thx Carolyn Love My Mold ) ❤.  I used NS "smell the rainbow" no acceleration, rising or color change behaved perfect. colors are NS "neon purple, neon blue, full throttle: Crafts Source/Amazon- coral pink. all colors behaved perfect.  View attachment 52226


I actually had to show my DH this to explain to him how, by turning off my heated bucket, he’s responsible for my whimsical phalluses turning hyper realistic.


----------



## msunnerstood

Just getting ready to pipe my as of yet unnamed spring soap. I wasn't kidding when I said hot sugar water makes colors really vibrant in HP soap. My ocean blue base is very very bright. Ill post pics after the cut.

Ok here is the finished piping. Still have to work on my spacing







and can I just say how much I love Mad Mica's? Its always an experience opening their packages.


----------



## TashaBird

msunnerstood said:


> Just getting ready to pipe my as of yet unnamed spring soap. I wasn't kidding when I said hot sugar water makes colors really vibrant in HP soap. My ocean blue base is very very bright. Ill post pics after the cut.
> 
> Ok here is the finished piping. Still have to work on my spacing
> 
> View attachment 52247
> 
> 
> and can I just say how much I love Mad Mica's? Its always an experience opening their packages.


We are on a similar trajectory today!

Question: can I OP my loaves in a couple hours after my pipping has stiffened and been applied? I always feel I have to rush to get them into the oven.


----------



## msunnerstood

TashaBird said:


> We are on a similar trajectory today!
> 
> Question: can I OP my loaves in a couple hours after my pipping has stiffened and been applied? I always feel I have to rush to get them into the oven.


Im not sure, I dont do that with my piping. Id love to see your soap when its done!


----------



## TashaBird

Well, I ran into a few snafus with my design, and now I have an appointment, and my pipping isn’t hardened enough to apply yet. REALLY hoping I can force gel a couple hours after it’s poured!
Does anyone know?


----------



## SoapDaddy70

Rushing home after to work to start reading Kevin Dunn's book Scientific Soapmaking. Just got my copy delivered from Amazon this afternoon.


----------



## msunnerstood

I wish the blue showed up better in the pics but my soaping area doesnt have the right lighting. Its actually a very bright blue. These were just cut so no beveling yet. Now to come up with a name. the FO is a combination of heavenly and love spell. the top embeds are butterflies.


----------



## The Park Bench

rdc1978 said:


> Cut my 5,403 failed attempt at slanted layer soap.  LOL.  But you can bet your bottom dollar I will try for the 5,404th time in a week or so.
> 
> I also tried making a tiger swirl soap, but I don't expect anything good to come of it since I think the batter may have been too thin


I relate to your journey, I tried to pour a soap with a cross in it yesterday and when I cut it today it looks like a uterus


----------



## TashaBird

My spring inspired soap didn’t quite go as planned. I was all prepped and ready. Froze my 3/4” column molds, but no matter what I did I could NOT get them out! It was a frustrating disaster stress mess. The 1” column molds slid out no problem, easy peasy. I don’t know what the difference could be.
My embeds were hardening, and I was running out of time before I had an appointment elsewhere.
So, I grabbed some white sparkly soap dough that needed using. Mooshed some yellow mica straight into it. (That was a first!) Then rolled them into tubes for my suns. 
Hoping they cut nice. I could really use a win. The pic is the disaster tubes, and some 2 day old yellow soap dough that was still too soft.


----------



## Martha

The Park Bench said:


> I relate to your journey, I tried to pour a soap with a cross in it yesterday and when I cut it today it looks like a uterus


I sense a theme here between the uterus and the phallus. I’m dying to know what’s next.


----------



## violets2217

Bored at work.... watching soap making YouTube videos! I Dream of Soap is my new hero!


----------



## Guspuppy

TashaBird said:


> Question: can I OP my loaves in a couple hours after my pipping has stiffened and been applied? I always feel I have to rush to get them into the oven.



Yes, you can. I once made a soap that partially gelled and looked awful after the cut. Someone on here told me to put it back in the mold and OP it. It worked! So I think there's no rush to get it in the oven.


----------



## TashaBird

violets2217 said:


> Bored at work.... watching soap making YouTube videos! I Dream of Soap is my new hero!



This video is insane! She’s a genius!!!


Guspuppy said:


> Yes, you can. I once made a soap that partially gelled and looked awful after the cut. Someone on here told me to put it back in the mold and OP it. It worked! So I think there's no rush to get it in the oven.


Thank you. I had to just go for it, didn’t really have much choice. 

I really need to work on my piping skills.


----------



## msunnerstood

My 2nd ever cold process soap is in the mold and..put to bed I guess you call it lol. With my usual HP I just pour it, smack it down and leave it on the table for the night so this is all new to me.


----------



## toomanydogs

Used honey in my CP soap for the first time yesterday and it...did not go as planned lol. I used honey powder instead of actual honey. I dumped it into my lye/almond milk mixture and stirred for a while, but it never fully dissolved of course. When I poured my batter, there were a ton of little orange honey chunks, but I decided just to go with it and see what happens. Well...this is what happens! I think these are either 1) pockets of undissolved honey that melted after pouring, 2) lye pockets and oil, or 3) both lye pockets and honey pockets! I have a feeling this batch is getting tossed, but I'm going to let it sit on the shelf for a while just for science.


----------



## msunnerstood

Well that didnt go as planned. Checked on my neon soap this morning and it was hard. popped it out of the mold and could barely cut it. Its only been less than 12 hours. had the bevel the snot out of it to smooth out the edges and no red showed up even though i equally split the colors. Lost two bars because of the crumblies. 

hopefully i can polish them smooth


----------



## Terasa

toomanydogs said:


> I used honey in my CP soap for the first time yesterday and it...did not go as planned lol. I used honey powder instead of actual honey. I dumped it into my lye/almond milk mixture and stirred for a while, but it never fully dissolved of course. When I poured my batter, there were a ton of little orange honey chunks, but I decided just to go with it and see what happens. Well...this is what happens! I think these are either 1) pockets of undissolved honey that melted after pouring, 2) lye pockets and oil, or 3) both lye pockets and honey pockets! I have a feeling this batch is getting tossed, but I'm going to let it sit on the shelf for a while just for science.



I know the feeling! I used a puree for the first time in a cold process soap over the weekend.  Everything seemed like it was going well.  The bars are just way too soft. I am thinking that I may not have adjusted right for the water content.   Anyway Best of luck with your next try!


----------



## GemstonePony

I placed orders for bath whip ingredients. I found an M&P I would have wanted for marshmallow soap, but it was sold out. Which is probably for the best, I'm really running low on space for crafting ingredients. I re-injured my shoulder last week, so I'm hoping it will have healed enough by this weekend to make more bath bombs. Also ordering some EOs for making a Thieves blend, and some to use in Face Balm (not the same EOs, mostly!)


----------



## TashaBird

GemstonePony said:


> I placed orders for bath whip ingredients. I found an M&P I would have wanted for marshmallow soap, but it was sold out. Which is probably for the best, I'm really running low on space for crafting ingredients. I re-injured my shoulder last week, so I'm hoping it will have healed enough by this weekend to make more bath bombs. Also ordering some EOs for making a Thieves blend, and some to use in Face Balm (not the same EOs, mostly!)


I use Uncle Harry’s brand EO blend Four Thieves in a balm and hand sanitizer. They’re a great company! 
Also:


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

rdc1978 said:


> Cut my 5,403 failed attempt at slanted layer soap.  LOL.  But you can bet your bottom dollar I will try for the 5,404th time in a week or so.
> 
> I also tried making a tiger swirl soap, but I don't expect anything good to come of it since I think the batter may have been too thin


I think your soap is pretty, having said that' us soapers dont give up! 



TashaBird said:


> We are on a similar trajectory today!
> 
> Question: can I OP my loaves in a couple hours after my pipping has stiffened and been applied? I always feel I have to rush to get them into the oven.


I just watched a few videos on Cupcakes & piping' in two of the videos they both  mentioned to not " OP" piped CC heat is not our friend' fridge is best!. Id just pipped and had my CC sitting on a heating pad' lol. I removed it & luckily it didn't effect my CupCakes Pipping.



msunnerstood said:


> My 2nd ever cold process soap is in the mold and..put to bed I guess you call it lol. With my usual HP I just pour it, smack it down and leave it on the table for the night so this is all new to me.
> 
> View attachment 52255


Beautiful Soap' Love your vibrant colors.


----------



## GemstonePony

TashaBird said:


> I use Uncle Harry’s brand EO blend Four Thieves in a balm and hand sanitizer. They’re a great company!
> Also:


I hadn't heard of Uncle Harry's! My mom sometimes buys Thieves from Young Living, which is like $20 for less than an ounce. I'm sure the labor of mixing is included, but I think I can mix it for a more reasonable price. Particularly since it is not entirely composed of Cinnamon Bark EO.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

My first try @ piping CupCakes' each CC has a different scent' the Chocolate is scented w/ NS Caramel Coffee' I used cocoa powder to color cause scent would turn to tan or brown in color. The pink CC is scented w/ NS Cherry Almond' it may of changed slightly in color too so I hopped it was less noticeable in pink shades' Green Cupcakes Is scented in Lime EO' it behaved the best no color change or acceleration as all scents had none. Base of soap I used TD & added just a slight little scent w/ corresponding color of soap. These will be Daughter & Friend's B-Day Gift Nxt Month.


----------



## TashaBird

GemstonePony said:


> I hadn't heard of Uncle Harry's! My mom sometimes buys Thieves from Young Living, which is like $20 for less than an ounce. I'm sure the labor of mixing is included, but I think I can mix it for a more reasonable price. Particularly since it is not entirely composed of Cinnamon Bark EO.


What I love about all of uncle Harry’s products is that they’re what I’d make myself, for not much more than what it’d cost me to make them! Check em out.

You folks are probably the only people who know how hard it is to walk away from soap that you really want to cut! Sooooooo hard! But I already mooshed it a little unmolding. I want to blame my new tallow because it’s so soft. But my %100 tallow loaf was hard as a rock!!! 
walking away....
Fortunately I had another very satisfying craft reveal this morning. Someone bought a crystallized cow skull from me. Will post in “other” when the light is better.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

TashaBird said:


> You folks are probably the only people who know how hard it is to walk away from soap that you really want to cut! Sooooooo hard! But I already mooshed it a little unmolding. I want to blame my new tallow because it’s so soft. But my %100 tallow loaf was hard as a rock!!!
> walking away....
> Fortunately I had another very satisfying craft reveal this morning. Someone bought a crystallized cow skull from me. Will post in “other” when the light is better.


Looking forward to seeing your Chrystal Cow Head.

Merry Christmas to me' Just Ordered Dr. Keven Dunn book' Scientific Soap Making: The Chemistry of the Cold Process.


----------



## TashaBird

Aack! Couldn’t wait. I thought the loaf was hardened, but it was still too soft. But by the time I realized it was too soft it was already on the cutter, so . They’re not quite what I wanted, but I love them! 
I’ll wait to cut the other two.


----------



## Ladka

I managed to sell five single mold bars today and feel very successful. In fact I offered my soap to a dairy lady from whose relative I've been buying walnuts of excellent quality and who has been buying my soaps and creams.  She surprised me by ordering as many soap bars as the entire worth of my two kilograms of walnuts.


----------



## Megan

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> I just watched a few videos on Cupcakes & piping' in two of the videos they both  mentioned to not " OP" piped CC heat is not our friend' fridge is best!. Id just pipped and had my CC sitting on a heating pad' lol. I removed it & luckily it didn't effect my CupCakes Pipping.


I don't know if it depends on the recipe or what, but I have oven processed my soaps for just about two years now, and even the high topped ones. I haven't had an issue with my piped portions "melting" or anything....and they have gone through visible gel. So YMMV.


----------



## TashaBird

Megan said:


> I don't know if it depends on the recipe or what, but I have oven processed my soaps for just about two years now, and even the high topped ones. I haven't had an issue with my piped portions "melting" or anything....and they have gone through visible gel. So YMMV.


This OP worked out fine. And, now I know I can wait. And, I’d have to OP to make sure they’re hard enough. I am trying to decide if I can use an electric roaster oven I have. Then I wouldn’t have to carry loaves up the stairs to the kitchen oven.



Ladka said:


> I managed to sell five single mold bars today and feel very successful. In fact I offered my soap to a dairy lady from whose relative I've been buying walnuts of excellent quality and who has been buying my soaps and creams.  She surprised me by ordering as many soap bars as the entire worth of my two kilograms of walnuts.


Trading is so great!


----------



## Basil

Today I actually made Juniper hydrasol and spruce hydrasol. The juniper is much stronger than the spruce but I plan on using them both in a soap with the goat milk. I’m pretty happy that it worked well. Thanks to @DeeAnna for the suggestion. I can get hooked on this . I have to wait to make the soap as I’m making masks now, but when I do I’ll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## TashaBird

Basil said:


> Today I actually made Juniper hydrasol and spruce hydrasol. The juniper is much stronger than the spruce but I plan on using them both in a soap with the goat milk. I’m pretty happy that it worked well. Thanks to @DeeAnna for the suggestion. I can get hooked on this . I have to wait to make the soap as I’m making masks now, but when I do I’ll let you know how it turns out.


Oooh nice! Do you have a still for making your own essential oils? Hydrasol is the water left after distilling essential oils, right?


----------



## Basil

TashaBird said:


> Oooh nice! Do you have a still for making your own essential oils? Hydrasol is the water left after distilling essential oils, right?


I don’t have a still. I actually watched some videos and read up on it and used the stove top method. It really works rather well if you take your time. It was very noticeable with the juniper using the needles and berries.


----------



## msunnerstood

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> My first try @ piping CupCakes' each CC has a different scent' the Chocolate is scented w/ NS Caramel Coffee' I used cocoa powder to color cause scent would turn to tan or brown in color. The pink CC is scented w/ NS Cherry Almond' it may of changed slightly in color too so I hopped it was less noticeable in pink shades' Green Cupcakes Is scented in Lime EO' it behaved the best no color change or acceleration as all scents had none. Base of soap I used TD & added just a slight little scent w/ corresponding color of soap. These will be Daughter & Friend's B-Day Gift Nxt Month.


Super cute! Nice Job.


----------



## rdc1978

TashaBird said:


> My lotion bar molds FINALLY came yesterday! Yay! I have to make sure I under fill them a bit to fit my tins.
> And, I keep checking my NS tracking for my Black Friday order. I don’t usually Black Friday, but when I do it’s for 95 sample sizes!!! SO exciting!!! AND I’ve got a couple new pull through plates!



So, I ordered from NS recently and it has been an unmitigated disaster.

The shipment was supposed to arrive last Friday, not just the Friday that passed, but before that, it was supposed to arrive like November 27th.  Nothing.

After not arriving on the 27th, I kept checking the UPS site which said it was "In Transit" and to check back later for a delivery date.   On December 1st I called to see what was going on, and was told that it had been delivered to the post office and would be here on the 3rd.  Nothing.

Called back on the 3rd and was told that _actually_ it is on the back of a truck heading to Illinois.  Bear in mind that in what, like a week it had not even made it from Indiana to Illinois.  Now _actually_ it'll be here on the 9th.  Which sucks because had they just told me that initially I would have been annoyed but gotten over it because weather or whatever.

I sit here, on the 9th, waiting patiently for a package that I am sure will not arrive by 9pm (in the next 40 minutes).  

Nurture Soap uses UPS Sure Post, which is the least expensive shipping option they seem to offer.   USPS delivers the last mile, but this is not on them because they don't even have the package yet.

I ordered from WSP _AFTER _I ordered from NS, and I got that shipment on December 4th.  WSP ships from about the same area, I believe, BUT they use UPS Ground service, which is more expensive but seems like a more reliable service.  Brambleberry also uses UPS Ground and I have never had a problem with the delivery date being off.  

anyways, long story short, I hope you have better luck than I do.  I have to place another order with NS, but now at least I'll know that there is a good chance it'll be here.....maybe......sometime.


----------



## msunnerstood

well, im doing a redo of my neon soap except am trying the one pot wonder method. we will see how that goes. Left out the sodium lactate this time so hoping for a softer loaf


----------



## GemstonePony

I just ordered some FOs from NG (different company, I know). On UPS ground. Suffice it to say, I was feeling no emotional attachment to seeing them this year. I may come to regret my moment of apathy.


----------



## rdc1978

GemstonePony said:


> I just ordered some FOs from NG (different company, I know). On UPS ground. Suffice it to say, I was feeling no emotional attachment to seeing them this year. I may come to regret my moment of apathy.



If your shipment is coming UPS Ground, you are good.  

UPS SurePost is the less expensive method that can be problematic.  On the UPS website they advise that if the receiver has a UPS account they can pay extra and upgrade their delivery from SurePost to UPS Ground, and so I have to assume that it means that even they know the Ground is a more reliable and faster service.

I really like NS, and I wanted to order some of their Trial By Fire red mica, but I'm a little nervous at this point so I may try to find a similar color somewhere else.  I can appreciate NS trying to keep their pricing low by offering free shipping over $35 *and* reasonable pricing and no "handling fee" (I'm looking at you WSP!) but gosh, it really didn't work out this time.


----------



## Zing

Broken record here but I love making these!  I made another batch of lotion bars (scented with orange 10X essential oil and beeswax, shea butter, cocoa butter, jojoba oil, and coconut oil.)  Cheesy name but I call it "Cocorange."  Get it?!

So I was derping around the interwebs and I think I stumbled upon @TashaBird's Etsy account because it was selling X-rated molded soaps and it was definitely NSFW and definitely rated X!  Honestly, I just googled 'Etsy soap' and had no idea that this was even a thing!!  LOL  Can we just get back to, ahem, pull-throughs?  

I got my _first order_ for purchase of a dozen bars today.  Normally this hobbyist pushes all of his soaps upon innocent bystanders -- but a friend wants to buy them to give as holiday gifts.  I feel both affirmed and anxious!


----------



## rdc1978

Zing said:


> Broken record here but I love making these!  I made another batch of lotion bars (scented with orange 10X essential oil and beeswax, shea butter, cocoa butter, jojoba oil, and coconut oil.)  Cheesy name but I call it "Cocorange."  Get it?!
> 
> So I was derping around the interwebs and I think I stumbled upon @TashaBird's Etsy account because it was selling X-rated molded soaps and it was definitely NSFW and definitely rated X!  Honestly, I just googled 'Etsy soap' and had no idea that this was even a thing!!  LOL  Can we just get back to, ahem, pull-throughs?
> 
> I got my _first order_ for purchase of a dozen bars today.  Normally this hobbyist pushes all of his soaps upon innocent bystanders -- but a friend wants to buy them to give as holiday gifts.  I feel both affirmed and anxious!



I have seen that mold on Etsy and is it really connected to someone here?  That thang is THICK AND VEINY, so I want to know where @TashaBird  is hanging out!  I had honestly just searched "column mold" and that was on the first page of results.  I was like "well thats a column allright!""

Excited for your first order.  A dozen seems like a reasonable amount.  My mom ordered 40 soaps and 20 lotion bars to give as gifts, which I appreciate, but its been quite a bit of work!  I never realized how much extra work it would take to make a soap presentable for gifting!


----------



## SPowers

I made some Coffee soap yesterday and I unmolded it today.  Looks pretty good but it will not be cut until tomorrow.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## Zing

rdc1978 said:


> I have seen that mold on Etsy and is it really connected to someone here?  That thang is THICK AND VEINY, so I want to know where @TashaBird  is hanging out!  I had honestly just searched "column mold" and that was on the first page of results.  I was like "well thats a column allright!""


LOL.  I'll just put out there as SFW as possible to whom it may concern: You get what you get and be thankful for what you've got.


----------



## Catscankim

The only soapy thing that I have done today was read the forums LOL. I had totally planned on making soap tonight after work. Been home for an hour and a half now and it is so cold I can't get motivated. I just turned on the heat.

So I know that a lot of you have it waay worse then we have it in Florida right now LMBO, but once you live down here it's different. Don't get me wrong, my house is set to 68 year round. It is 65 in here right now, and I don't know if you have seen them on the news...I'm like the iguanas that fall out of the trees when they get too cold. I have been stuck in my chair with two shirts and a hooded sweatshirt on since I got home from work.

I went out to smoke at work earlier, and grabbed a blanket from the blanket warmer to go out with. And that sounds like a good idea right now. I might stick my throw blanket in the dryer for a bit to warm up. I am really THAT cold. Its like chilled-to-the-bone cold.


----------



## GemstonePony

Catscankim said:


> The only soapy thing that I have done today was read the forums LOL. I had totally planned on making soap tonight after work. Been home for an hour and a half now and it is so cold I can't get motivated. I just turned on the heat.
> 
> So I know that a lot of you have it waay worse then we have it in Florida right now LMBO, but once you live down here it's different. Don't get me wrong, my house is set to 68 year round. It is 65 in here right now, and I don't know if you have seen them on the news...I'm like the iguanas that fall out of the trees when they get too cold. I have been stuck in my chair with two shirts and a hooded sweatshirt on since I got home from work.
> 
> I went out to smoke at work earlier, and grabbed a blanket from the blanket warmer to go out with. And that sounds like a good idea right now. I might stick my throw blanket in the dryer for a bit to warm up. I am really THAT cold. Its like chilled-to-the-bone cold.


Minnesotan here- I'm sure you've got high humidity to go with your 65°, which is going to make the cold much, much more impactful. I'm sure you're in bed by now, but a hot beverage (preferably with carbohydrates) can help with the bone-cold problem, and putting all the clothing you plan on wearing into the dryer for a few minutes can help, too. There's a reason almost everyone up here drinks tea or coffee at least seasonally, and why we love our layers.


----------



## Megan

Today the plan is to do dishes. I worked on rainbow embeds a couple of days ago and then the loaf to put them in. Used six loaf molds for the embeds, another for the full soap, six small mixing containers, four large, half a dozen or so spatulas...so as you can imagine, my entire sink is overflowing with dishes at this point. Hopefully I can get all of the dishes done AND make a lemon bar soap...but I don't know if I'm going to go _that _crazy at this point


----------



## msunnerstood

ok this batch was much better, tweaked the colors a bit and left out the SL


----------



## linne1gi

TashaBird said:


> Aack! Couldn’t wait. I thought the loaf was hardened, but it was still too soft. But by the time I realized it was too soft it was already on the cutter, so . They’re not quite what I wanted, but I love them!
> I’ll wait to cut the other two.


Gorgeous



Catscankim said:


> The only soapy thing that I have done today was read the forums LOL. I had totally planned on making soap tonight after work. Been home for an hour and a half now and it is so cold I can't get motivated. I just turned on the heat.
> 
> So I know that a lot of you have it waay worse then we have it in Florida right now LMBO, but once you live down here it's different. Don't get me wrong, my house is set to 68 year round. It is 65 in here right now, and I don't know if you have seen them on the news...I'm like the iguanas that fall out of the trees when they get too cold. I have been stuck in my chair with two shirts and a hooded sweatshirt on since I got home from work.
> 
> I went out to smoke at work earlier, and grabbed a blanket from the blanket warmer to go out with. And that sounds like a good idea right now. I might stick my throw blanket in the dryer for a bit to warm up. I am really THAT cold. Its like chilled-to-the-bone cold.


HaHa.  I totally understand.  I have had the heat on for 2 days now.  When I left for work this morning, it was 42F.  Yikes!  We just aren't used to this kind of weather.


----------



## rdc1978

So now UPS has no idea where my package is and it is presumed lost, though they won't start an investigation until NS requests it.  
Lesson learned, next time i'll just pay to upgrade to UPS ground.  

I assume I'm never going to see that package and at best I just hope to get a refund of some sort.  What a mess.


----------



## linne1gi

GemstonePony said:


> Minnesotan here- I'm sure you've got high humidity to go with your 65°, which is going to make the cold much, much more impactful. I'm sure you're in bed by now, but a hot beverage (preferably with carbohydrates) can help with the bone-cold problem, and putting all the clothing you plan on wearing into the dryer for a few minutes can help, too. There's a reason almost everyone up here drinks tea or coffee at least seasonally, and why we love our layers.


Actually our humidity is way down right now - which still makes it cold for me and I am slightly north of @Catscankim.  We are definitely cold.


----------



## Zing

Wait, do I understand correctly, @Catscankim and @linne1gi that 65 F is "bone chilling"?! Thanks for the chuckle for the day!  You are welcome to visit Minnesota anytime (oh, wait, forgot about COVID there for a sec) and experience below 0 temps for days on end.  There are days where it warms up to minus 10 and feels so much better than minus 20.  Just kidding, I know weather perception is regional.  My son is in college in Birmingham, Alabama.  Recently they had a few snowflakes and there was a run on bread in stores!!  We would call that "Tuesday."


----------



## linne1gi

Zing said:


> Wait, do I understand correctly, @Catscankim and @linne1gi that 65 F is "bone chilling"?! Thanks for the chuckle for the day!  You are welcome to visit Minnesota anytime (oh, wait, forgot about COVID there for a sec) and experience below 0 temps for days on end.  There are days where it warms up to minus 10 and feels so much better than minus 20.  Just kidding, I know weather perception is regional.  My son is in college in Birmingham, Alabama.  Recently they had a few snowflakes and there was a run on bread in stores!!  We would call that "Tuesday."


Chuckle, you have to remember it's in the high 90's here, 10+ months out of the year!


----------



## Angie Gail

linne1gi said:


> Chuckle, you have to remember it's in the high 90's here, 10+ months out of the year!


I'm in Texas and I would consider 65 degrees "cool" and would be wearing a jacket for sure!


----------



## violets2217

rdc1978 said:


> I assume I'm never going to see that package and at best I just hope to get a refund of some sort. What a mess.


I wouldn't assume that... I ordered elastic from Walmart at the beginning of the pandemic and it got lost and was "in transit" for a couple weeks. About a month after messaging the seller and they cancel my order and credit my card... I receive my elastic. And its another mess of logistics because they wouldn't just charge my card again and asked me to send it back. I didn't want to send it back. I needed it to make masks for my friends and family!



Catscankim said:


> Been home for an hour and a half now and it is so cold I can't get motivated. I just turned on the heat.


I've been in central Florida for about 6 years now. I think my body has finally adjusted to the local climate! I'm just about as motivated as you...All I managed on my day off was laundry (just so I could have some fresh warm pj pants and hoodies) and made the kids and I some Hot chocolate bombs! Although it was 43 degrees last night...the dog wouldn't even go out! She took one step off the porch and promptly turned right back around and nosed the door until I opened it!


----------



## JoyfulSudz

I tried my hand at making ombre soap this week.  It may be one of my favorite techniques!  (I think I say that every time I try something new!)


----------



## Ladka

TashaBird said:


> Trading is so great!


After I'd posted about my trading I wondered what the prices of walnuts are elsewhere. Where I buy them they keep their high price - 16,00 € for a kilogram. I was rather proud of my trading ability  This  year my Christmas "potica" will cost me very little cause the walnuts are paid with soap he-he!


----------



## The Park Bench

I cut the reverse feather swirl soap that I poured yesterday and started on the dishes, but it was extraordinarily nice out (74 in Western Kentucky in December!!!) so I left the mess and rode my horse !!!


----------



## linne1gi

JoyfulSudz said:


> I tried my hand at making ombre soap this week.  It may be one of my favorite techniques!  (I think I say that every time I try something new!)
> 
> View attachment 52300
> View attachment 52302


Gorgeous, I love ombré as well.


----------



## violets2217

The Park Bench said:


> 74 in Western Kentucky in December!!!)


 What the heck!?!?!?! Where's you snow and cold temps? My son swore he saw snow flakes in his cold breath outside last night!!! Not really...but he did think it was cold enough to snow in central Florida last night. BTW... I work the front desk in a hotel and check everyone's ID's left and right...I I think Kentucky's Driver's License are the most beautiful & serene license ever. Every time I see one I imagine horses galloping through the field... Anyways, enjoy the weather!!!


----------



## rdc1978

violets2217 said:


> I wouldn't assume that... I ordered elastic from Walmart at the beginning of the pandemic and it got lost and was "in transit" for a couple weeks. About a month after messaging the seller and they cancel my order and credit my card... I receive my elastic. And its another mess of logistics because they wouldn't just charge my card again and asked me to send it back. I didn't want to send it back. I needed it to make masks for my friends and family!


From your lips to gods ear!
Its a bummer because I had ordered a pound of a discontinued scent that my sister loves.  And glitter pumps!  

But thankfully my moms friend group won't meet until January so she doesn't need the extra 20 holiday soaps right away (she can use the ones for her friends as gifts and I can probably just give her normal non holiday soaps for january).

Interestingly, WSP mailed the rest of my order on December 5th and it'll be here tomorrow.  UPS ground.  It moved so efficiently through the system.

LOL, you all are so brave.  I consider anything below 75 to be sweater weather.


----------



## linne1gi

rdc1978 said:


> LOL, you all are so brave.  I consider anything below 75 to be sweater weather.


Definitely, lol.


----------



## GemstonePony

rdc1978 said:


> LOL, you all are so brave.  I consider anything below 75 to be sweater weather.


I consider anything over 75 to be uncomfortably warm.


----------



## TashaBird

rdc1978 said:


> So, I ordered from NS recently and it has been an unmitigated disaster.
> 
> The shipment was supposed to arrive last Friday, not just the Friday that passed, but before that, it was supposed to arrive like November 27th.  Nothing.
> 
> After not arriving on the 27th, I kept checking the UPS site which said it was "In Transit" and to check back later for a delivery date.   On December 1st I called to see what was going on, and was told that it had been delivered to the post office and would be here on the 3rd.  Nothing.
> 
> Called back on the 3rd and was told that _actually_ it is on the back of a truck heading to Illinois.  Bear in mind that in what, like a week it had not even made it from Indiana to Illinois.  Now _actually_ it'll be here on the 9th.  Which sucks because had they just told me that initially I would have been annoyed but gotten over it because weather or whatever.
> 
> I sit here, on the 9th, waiting patiently for a package that I am sure will not arrive by 9pm (in the next 40 minutes).
> 
> Nurture Soap uses UPS Sure Post, which is the least expensive shipping option they seem to offer.   USPS delivers the last mile, but this is not on them because they don't even have the package yet.
> 
> I ordered from WSP _AFTER _I ordered from NS, and I got that shipment on December 4th.  WSP ships from about the same area, I believe, BUT they use UPS Ground service, which is more expensive but seems like a more reliable service.  Brambleberry also uses UPS Ground and I have never had a problem with the delivery date being off.
> 
> anyways, long story short, I hope you have better luck than I do.  I have to place another order with NS, but now at least I'll know that there is a good chance it'll be here.....maybe......sometime.


Wow! I hate shipping issues. I expect the next few weeks to be pretty crazy. Hope you get your thing soon. Mine arrived on time, and so far I haven’t had any issues with them, knock on wood!
I left town and didn’t even open the box. I’m excited knowing it’s there for me when I get back this weekend!
This may be the first Black Friday sale I’ve ever shopped.


----------



## violets2217

rdc1978 said:


> Interestingly, WSP mailed the rest of my order on December 5th and it'll be here tomorrow. UPS ground. It moved so efficiently through the system.


I ordered from Nature's Garden for the first time last month and was shocked how quickly there UPS Ground was. I ordered it on 11/16 and it was delivered on 11/19. It was the cheapest and I couldn't afford anything quicker. I'm glad I didn't waste my money!


----------



## linne1gi

GemstonePony said:


> I consider anything over 75 to be uncomfortably warm.


Well, you better not come to live in South Florida! LOL


----------



## GemstonePony

linne1gi said:


> Well, you better not come to live in South Florida! LOL


Hahahaha... Yeah. MN summers get over 100° with high humidity because of all the lakes, and I hate it.

Ok, so I ordered from Bb, NG, and WSP on the same day. Paid for faster shipping from Bb and WSP, and UPS ground for NG. NG is scheduled to arrive this weekend, possibly before the other two. I'm still not sure how I feel about this.


----------



## linne1gi

GemstonePony said:


> Hahahaha... Yeah. MN summers get over 100° with high humidity because of all the lakes, and I hate it.
> 
> Ok, so I ordered from Bb, NG, and WSP on the same day. Paid for faster shipping from Bb and WSP, and UPS ground for NG. NG is scheduled to arrive this weekend, possibly before the other two. I'm still not sure how I feel about this.


NG - Nature’s Garden ships fast as does Nurture Soap. I personally wouldn’t pay for faster shipping at WSP or BB, they are too far away from me, & I would just be annoyed when .I wouldn’t get the package any quicker.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

TashaBird said:


> Aack! Couldn’t wait. I thought the loaf was hardened, but it was still too soft. But by the time I realized it was too soft it was already on the cutter, so . They’re not quite what I wanted, but I love them!
> I’ll wait to cut the other two.


They look awesome' 



linne1gi said:


> NG - Nature’s Garden ships fast as does Nurture Soap. I personally wouldn’t pay for faster shipping at WSP or BB, they are too far away from me, & I would just be annoyed when .I wouldn’t get the package any quicker.


I was all ready to place order w/


msunnerstood said:


> ok this batch was much better, tweaked the colors a bit and left out the SL
> 
> View attachment 52294
> 
> View attachment 52295


love it' really pretty.


----------



## Zing

JoyfulSudz said:


> I tried my hand at making ombre soap this week.  It may be one of my favorite techniques!  (I think I say that every time I try something new!)
> 
> View attachment 52300
> View attachment 52302


Beautiful and exceptional top!  I also think every new technique is my fave.

My soapy day was historic in that I made my first sale!!  A friend bought a dozen of my soaps.  She paid with a check, otherwise I'd frame the dollar bill.    I threw in a complimentary lotion bar -- you know the drill, give her a free hit and get her hooked and make her pay for more....  Nice to hear that she considers using my soap as a treat in her day.  Really, I'm not bragging or humblebragging but using homemade soap after using commercial bars is indeed a treat.


----------



## rdc1978

I tried a free pour tiger swirl.  Twice.  The soap the yt'er made had stripes that were rounder.  Mine are so blocky.  I cannot figure out what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## SoapSisters

rdc1978 said:


> I tried a free pour tiger swirl.  Twice.  The soap the yt'er made had stripes that were rounder.  Mine are so blocky.  I cannot figure out what I'm doing wrong.


I love your tiger swirls! The one on the left is fantastic!!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

rdc1978 said:


> I tried a free pour tiger swirl.  Twice.  The soap the yt'er made had stripes that were rounder.  Mine are so blocky.  I cannot figure out what I'm doing wrong.


i think they look great.


----------



## The Park Bench

violets2217 said:


> What the heck!?!?!?! Where's you snow and cold temps? My son swore he saw snow flakes in his cold breath outside last night!!! Not really...but he did think it was cold enough to snow in central Florida last night. BTW... I work the front desk in a hotel and check everyone's ID's left and right...I I think Kentucky's Driver's License are the most beautiful & serene license ever. Every time I see one I imagine horses galloping through the field... Anyways, enjoy the weather!!!


I spent 20 years in Oklawaha and Tavares before going to coastal FL!   We moved here from Atlantic Beach, FL in '07 and the first few years I thought I would literally die from being so cold!  The licenses are quite pretty, but I have to pay attention because they expire after only 4 years, I swear my FL one was good for 20! LOL!!  I hope it warms up for you soon!


----------



## linne1gi

The Park Bench said:


> I spent 20 years in Oklawaha and Tavares before going to coastal FL!   We moved here from Atlantic Beach, FL in '07 and the first few years I thought I would literally die from being so cold!  The licenses are quite pretty, but I have to pay attention because they expire after only 4 years, I swear my FL one was good for 20! LOL!!  I hope it warms up for you soon!


You said you moved “here” from Atlantic Beach, Florida. Where is here? I am in Port St Lucie (just south of Fort Pierce and north of  Stuart).


----------



## KimW

GemstonePony said:


> I consider anything over 75 to be uncomfortably warm.


Hear, hear!


----------



## Catscankim

The Park Bench said:


> I swear my FL one was good for 20


No kidding right? And they never change your picture. Whenever you hand your license to anybody, they keep looking back and forth between you and your DL LOL.


----------



## earlene

Well, I am sorting through soap and supplies as I clear off the spare bed we are taking over to the house for my son. A good incentive to get this done.  I already cleared off &  moved the spare coffee table downstairs so it can go.  Just a bit more to go before I'm ready to help Hubby carry it down the stairs.

Then I asked my husband, when are we going to rent the truck to move the stuff (from storage, the garage & a dryer a co-worker promised him) and he said, 'I don't know,' as if we had not already agreed we'd be doing that today. Maybe I should have reminded him yesterday so he'd be ready to do this today.

I suppose we could do it tomorrow instead, since it's not really going to take a lot of time.  I just wanted to get this done today because we both tend to put things off and we only have today and tomorrow to do this because those are his days off work and I am leaving on Wednesday morning at the latest; maybe even Tuesday night if he irritates me too much.

Oh, well, I'll remind him later that when we return on Christmas that if we don't have a bed in that house with sheets & all, that son will be sleeping in our house until such time as one is there in the house.  That ought to get him motivated!


----------



## rdc1978

SoapSisters said:


> I love your tiger swirls! The one on the left is fantastic!!





Mobjack Bay said:


> i think they look great.



Thank you both!

Still waiting on my package from NS.  

On the 9th (estimated date of arrival) the package showed as being in Oakland, CA.

Today, the package is magically back in Indiana.  

The kind woman at NS is hopeful but I feel pretty sure I'm not as confident.  LOL.  

Feel so sorry for my poor little lost package!


----------



## JoyfulSudz

rdc1978 said:


> I tried a free pour tiger swirl.  Twice.  The soap the yt'er made had stripes that were rounder.  Mine are so blocky.  I cannot figure out what I'm doing wrong.



I think yours look terrific, especially the one on the left!  Part of the fun of swirls is that no two ever look alike.


----------



## rdc1978

JoyfulSudz said:


> I think yours look terrific, especially the one on the left!  Part of the fun of swirls is that no two ever look alike.


Aww thanks, you all are so sweet to give me such undeserved soap confidence!


----------



## Martha

My soaping misadventures have continued. I started off on making a hidden feather soap. I made one last year and wanted to make some changes to the feather color. Trouble is, I used a different (untried) soap recipe and new (untried) EOs. Patchouli was the new one. Basically everything I know better than to do. Sigh. As soon as I added the EOs into the main batter it accelerated like crazy. I never had that happen. I took out the dividers and just plopped the soap into the mold. It was so stiff that I created a scooped out channel and poured the rest of the batter to make the feather. Even the extra batter had a tragedy going into the oven. I was too flustered at that point. I think I’m just going to call this the 2020 series of soaps. 






Just as a comparison, here’s my hidden feather soap from last year.


----------



## Zing

Martha said:


> I think I’m just going to call this the 2020 series of soaps.
> View attachment 52324
> View attachment 52325
> 
> View attachment 52326


I'm going to start using this name when things don't go as planned -- "2020"!  LOL.  Seriously, @Martha, you didn't get the soap you planned (and last year's secret feather was truly beautiful) -- but you got a soap with a pretty color combination, a nice design, with a rustic/homemade look.


----------



## Martha

Zing said:


> I'm going to start using this name when things don't go as planned -- "2020"!  LOL.  Seriously, @Martha, you didn't get the soap you planned (and last year's secret feather was truly beautiful) -- but you got a soap with a pretty color combination, a nice design, with a rustic/homemade look.


Thanks @Zing . I appreciate the support.  I'm not going to sweat it. It didn't turn out how I planned, but it's not terrible. Non-soapy people won't really know/care. My 2020 soaps will still actually be great soaps to use, they just don't look how I wanted them to. I think I need to be more humble for a while and make nice, basic soaps with recipes I've already used.


----------



## violets2217

So last night I took my soap to work and got all labeled and ready to go into my Christmas gift boxes. I want to get them mailed soon! I’m so bad about getting gifts mailed in to to make it before Christmas!


----------



## Martha

violets2217 said:


> So last night I took my soap to work and got all labeled and ready to go into my Christmas gift boxes. I want to get them mailed soon! I’m so bad about getting gifts mailed in to to make it before Christmas!View attachment 52337


WOW!! Those look amazing.


----------



## violets2217

Martha said:


> WOW!! Those look amazing.


Thanks! Now I just need to figure out how I’m gonna box them up!


----------



## KimW

Martha said:


> My soaping misadventures have continued. I started off on making a hidden feather soap. I made one last year and wanted to make some changes to the feather color. Trouble is, I used a different (untried) soap recipe and new (untried) EOs. Patchouli was the new one. Basically everything I know better than to do. Sigh. As soon as I added the EOs into the main batter it accelerated like crazy. I never had that happen. I took out the dividers and just plopped the soap into the mold. It was so stiff that I created a scooped out channel and poured the rest of the batter to make the feather. Even the extra batter had a tragedy going into the oven. I was too flustered at that point. I think I’m just going to call this the 2020 series of soaps.
> View attachment 52324
> View attachment 52325
> 
> View attachment 52326


I'm so sorry for your frustration, but I HAVE to say I think those bars are absolutely gorgeous.  Really.  I might try your "technique" to see if I can also achieve the beauty I see here.


----------



## norrysoaper

Sent all of my customers an email apologizing for USPS not delivering on time, Dishes, and planning out a new multi-bar soap cutter.


----------



## msunnerstood

Apparently, My HP is jealous because Ive done a few CP batches. Tonight, I made an HP batch, 3 colors, same recipe, nothing unusual, then the second I split the batter it began to harden. It hadnt had a chance to get cold enough to do it. no clue but I plopped everthing in and had to push it into the mold. ill be lucky if I get one good bar out of it and it will be ugly


----------



## rdc1978

Martha said:


> My soaping misadventures have continued. I started off on making a hidden feather soap. I made one last year and wanted to make some changes to the feather color. Trouble is, I used a different (untried) soap recipe and new (untried) EOs. Patchouli was the new one. Basically everything I know better than to do. Sigh. As soon as I added the EOs into the main batter it accelerated like crazy. I never had that happen. I took out the dividers and just plopped the soap into the mold. It was so stiff that I created a scooped out channel and poured the rest of the batter to make the feather. Even the extra batter had a tragedy going into the oven. I was too flustered at that point. I think I’m just going to call this the 2020 series of soaps.
> View attachment 52324
> View attachment 52325
> 
> View attachment 52326



I really like the color scheme, and I like the feather too.  But what I like best is that you took the risks!  I think its easier to learn by doing, and all of my many, many, many, many soap failures always teach me something.

The soapy thing I'm doing tonight is making some ZCS!  I plan to use it in some fluid hot process soap so I'm keeping my fingers crossed.  I haven't done fluid HP in a long time and I don't think I've ever done more than a small mold.


----------



## Iluminameluna

I've been trying to "perfect" my 50-30-20 lard recipe, where the rest of the oils are CO 76 and LOlive oil. I've found that with a 25% brine solution for the liquid, either plain water, or hopefully tonight it'll be chamomile tea with a hint of cinnamon, it makes a really lusciously creamy lather. I want to use lavender eo as the main scent, with a bit of patchouli in the background. I've used it before when I made a Bastile recipe back in 2016, but not since, and I'm wondering about certain comments I've read about folks having their recipes seize when previously they've been well behaved.
With lard being slow to trace, just as slow as olive oil in my experience, so I have cause to worry? Even with a 25% salt solution, I only took my batter to emulsion to avoid crystalline formation on the soap's surface and it's worked. I let them harden on their own time, 4 days, and they practically popped out on their own. Still, should I worry?








						Salt Brine Soap
					

This is a soleseif soap recipe, or brine soap. The salt amount should be 25% of the water weight and dissolved in the water BEFORE adding the lye. All...




					www.soapmakingfriend.com


----------



## Martha

KimW said:


> I'm so sorry for your frustration, but I HAVE to say I think those bars are absolutely gorgeous.  Really.  I might try your "technique" to see if I can also achieve the beauty I see here.


Thank you @KimW ! Like everything else this year, I am just embracing the imperfections.



rdc1978 said:


> I really like the color scheme, and I like the feather too.  But what I like best is that you took the risks!  I think its easier to learn by doing, and all of my many, many, many, many soap failures always teach me something.


Thank you! This group is so nice. I will post some of the soaps that made it into the win column too.


----------



## linne1gi

I've been busy making lollipop swirl soaps for the December, soap making challenge (hosted by Amy Warden).  I made 5! batches so far, and I am seriously thinking about making another.  I just made some soap dough today, which will be usable by Wednesday-Thursday, so we'll see.  Here are some of my failures.


----------



## TashaBird

This was my first Black Friday sale I’ve participated in. It felt like I was waiting to buy Rolling Stones tickets! Hahaha
The package was not disappointing!!! I love NS! AND I found a box to fit them perfectly! 
Yesterday and today labeling and wrapping soap and working on my lotion bar process and formula.


----------



## GemstonePony

Adventures in syndet Bath whip... Well, I didn't whip any of it, because I'm mostly interested in its shampoo abilities. Liquid doesn't get to my scalp very easily because my hair is thick, and bars drag and pull my hair, so I'm trying to find a nice medium.
Pic one was a 100g batch, divided into 25g sections with different modifications added, color coded with mica. White was unmodified for comparison. I used different sections on different parts of my hair, made notes on what did what. Used Vanilla FO, and now they look, feel, and smell like buttercream frosting.  
Pic 2 is another 100g batch, but I changed the percentages of everything and added some new ingredients, and split it into two 50g batches, one for me and one for mom. Rosemary, Tea tree, and Lavender EOs, with WSP Sandalwood EO/FO mix.


----------



## runnerchicki

earlene said:


> Made more rice purée to make another rice soap; this time it'll be a Triple Rice à la *Dawni*.  This time it'll be with Forbidden Rice, which although it starts out black, probably will turn out to be brown soap.  If I add DB FO, perhaps it will be blackish in the end; or at least a deep gorgeous burnished brown.  We shall see.  I was going to make the soap after Hubby went to bed last night, but got entrenched in something else.  So perhaps I'll make it after he leaves for work, or if I am too tired (after all I haven't slept yet), I'll make it when I get up in the morning.
> 
> I continue to check on my order from WSP, which I placed a few days ago.  So far, it hasn't shipped, as far as I can tell, but sometimes it arrives before I ever get a shipping notice, so I remain optimistic.


I LOVE LOVE LOVE rice soaps.


----------



## Jersey Girl

Made a Valentines themed soap today. First time using M&P embeds.  Did a red and pink swirl with white base. I guess tomorrow morning will tell!  Scented this with Very Sexy from FB. A new to me FO. It behaved well.


----------



## lesavonvert

Working on a pull through stencil for a slab mold for my next soap


----------



## TashaBird

Packaged, labeled, photographed, uploaded to my website, and then posted to social media 84 of my fancier soaps. The look so super pretty, I’m really happy to get them out to my friends, and their friends friends.
I also had really good success with this batch of lotion bars and their new molds and tins. 
it was a lot of work the last two days. I’m tired!


----------



## Zing

Lots o' soapy things today.  I made soap!  I don't have a lot of time these days so it was just one color, my new favorite ultramarine blue and a simple design.  Scented with bergamot, eucalyptus, fir needle, rosemary, peppermint and cedarwood essential oils (okay, so that blend was not simple, I usually use 1-3!).  Everyone is warm and toasty under towels for the night.

Boxed up my SECOND and THIRD sale!  And now I'm off to make more lotion bars.



linne1gi said:


> Here are some of my failures.


Wow, if those are your failures, what the heck do your successes look like??!!


----------



## linne1gi

Zing said:


> Lots o' soapy things today.  I made soap!  I don't have a lot of time these days so it was just one color, my new favorite ultramarine blue and a simple design.  Scented with bergamot, eucalyptus, fir needle, rosemary, peppermint and cedarwood essential oils (okay, so that blend was not simple, I usually use 1-3!).  Everyone is warm and toasty under towels for the night.
> 
> Boxed up my SECOND and THIRD sale!  And now I'm off to make more lotion bars.
> 
> Wow, if those are your failures, what the heck do your successes look like??!!


Here’s one kind of success. At least it has a lollipop look to it. These weren’t easy!


----------



## Martha

lesavonvert said:


> Working on a pull through stencil for a slab mold for my next soap


Can’t wait to see the results!


----------



## rdc1978

linne1gi said:


> I've been busy making lollipop swirl soaps for the December, soap making challenge (hosted by Amy Warden).  I made 5! batches so far, and I am seriously thinking about making another.  I just made some soap dough today, which will be usable by Wednesday-Thursday, so we'll see.  Here are some of my failures.


beautiful!

I made and used my inaugural batch of ZCS!  I only used the metaisulfate (sp).  I used at 30% for a f/o with 1.4% vanillian

Here are the results as soon as it went in the oven and 20 minutes later.  Fingers crossed!

I've used this f/o before (ylang ylang and amber from NS) and it discolors like a jerk!  But the fragrance is so captivating for me that if it works ill be on cloud 9



linne1gi said:


> Here’s one kind of success. At least it has a lollipop look to it. These weren’t easy!


These are so blinking nice!

I also did a fluid hot process soap.  This is my first time trying the hanger swirl tool and I wish I could find a good tutorial with pictures.  

Because so much of the swirl is done under the surface I had to watch the video 20 times to figure out what the actions were under the surface.  
Its still pretty soft and I think it smells kind of yogurt-y even though I only used 1tbsp ppo.  

Oh well.  Its still got a nice fragrance.


----------



## CatahoulaBubble

Waiting on my package from Mad Micas impatiently because I want to play with colors.


----------



## rdc1978

My soap with ZCS after spending the night under an electric blanket!


----------



## linne1gi

rdc1978 said:


> My soap with ZCS after spending the night under an electric blanket!


And do you mean VCS? As in vanilla color stabilizer?


----------



## GemstonePony

linne1gi said:


> And do you mean VCS? As in vanilla color stabilizer?


I believe ZCS is referring to the homemade VCS formula, as compiled and documented by @Todd Ziegler and others, so ZCS for Ziegler Color Stabilizer. Stabilizes Vanilla and seems to stabilize some other FO discoloration as well.


----------



## Todd Ziegler

linne1gi said:


> And do you mean VCS? As in vanilla color stabilizer?


The ZCS is just a way to distinguish between the homemade and the retail VCS.


----------



## linne1gi

Todd Ziegler said:


> The ZCS is just a way to distinguish between the homemade and the retail VCS.


Thanks


----------



## jlavehandcrafted

My 1st time making @Zany_in_CO  no slime Castile. I added EDTA and Sodium Gluconate to the oils and used black pepper & bergamot FO. Fingers crossed it works with my addition of both chelators with a new recipe! I have tried SG and citric acid in a couple other recipes and had good luck but this is my 1st time using EDTA & SG together and it’s a 2374g batch! It traced and poured beautifully so I’m feeling optimistic.  It’s wrapped in plastic and insulated right now, so I’ll post pics (good or bad) when cut.


----------



## Louise Taylor

Wry happy with this alkanet I fusion. I just hope the colour stays. Very often it morphs to grey.


----------



## linne1gi

I've been using Edta & Citric for a couple of years now - when my Edta is used up - I'm moving to Sodium Gluconate which I understand is better for the environment.


----------



## jlavehandcrafted

linne1gi said:


> I've been using Edta & Citric for a couple of years now - when my Edta is used up - I'm moving to Sodium Gluconate which I understand is better for the environment.


I had already ordered the EDTA when I discovered it’s not as good for the environment , so I’m going to use it up. We have horribly hard water here so I’m not sure SG alone is enough. I was thinking about using SG and citric acid but didn’t trust myself with the CA and lye math, being that this recipe is 0 sf. I took the “safer” route being that it was all a bit experimental.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

jlavehandcrafted said:


> My 1st time making @Zany_in_CO  no slime Castile. I added EDTA and Sodium Gluconate to the oils and used black pepper & bergamot FO. Fingers crossed it works with my addition of both chelators with a new recipe! I have tried SG and citric acid in a couple other recipes and had good luck but this is my 1st time using EDTA & SG together and it’s a 2374g batch! It traced and poured beautifully so I’m feeling optimistic. It’s wrapped in plastic and insulated right now, so I’ll post pics (good or bad) when cut.


Sounds great! This subject deserves its own thread, mentioning the use of "EDTA & Sodium Gluconate" along with "Zany's No Slime Castile" in the Title so others can learn from your experiment. Keep up the work!


----------



## jlavehandcrafted

Zany_in_CO said:


> Sounds great! This subject deserves its own thread, mentioning the use of "EDTA & Sodium Gluconate" along with "Zany's No Slime Castile" in the Title so others can learn from your experiment. Keep up the work!


I’m new to posting and figuring out how to use this forum, so I’m not even sure how to do that! I went DEEP down the rabbit hole of “Zany’s No Slime Castile “ last night!! 1:30 a.m. and then didn’t sleep because I was planning my soap all night!
I’m excited about this recipe! Thank you for sharing it after 12 years of experiments!


----------



## linne1gi

jlavehandcrafted said:


> I had already ordered the EDTA when I discovered it’s not as good for the environment , so I’m going to use it up. We have horribly hard water here so I’m not sure SG alone is enough. I was thinking about using SG and citric acid but didn’t trust myself with the CA and lye math, being that this recipe is 0 sf. I took the “safer” route being that it was all a bit experimental.


The math is easy - multiply your total oils by 0.02 (2%) I like to do this in grams.  That is how much citric acid to use.  Then once you have that number, divide by 10 and then multiply by 6 for the amount of extra NaOH to use.  Example: On a 32 ounce oil batch, which is 907 grams.  Multiply 907 by 0.02 = 18 grams of citric acid.  Divide that by 10 and multiply by 6 = 10.8 grams of NaOH, I would probably round it up to 11.


----------



## jlavehandcrafted

linne1gi said:


> The math is easy - multiply your total oils by 0.02 (2%) I like to do this in grams.  That is how much citric acid to use.  Then once you have that number, divide by 10 and then multiply by 6 for the amount of extra NaOH to use.  Example: On a 32 ounce oil batch, which is 907 grams.  Multiply 907 by 0.02 = 18 grams of citric acid.  Divide that by 10 and multiply by 6 = 10.8 grams of NaOH, I would probably round it up to 11.


Thanks @linne1gi ! I have done the math with previous batches and been successful; I think I just felt like there wasn’t enough room for error in regard to lye impurities etc. due to this recipe being 0% SF. I’ll try it with a smaller batch at some point and maybe compare the 2 recipes. Maybe...


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Martha said:


> My soaping misadventures have continued. I started off on making a hidden feather soap. I made one last year and wanted to make some changes to the feather color. Trouble is, I used a different (untried) soap recipe and new (untried) EOs. Patchouli was the new one. Basically everything I know better than to do. Sigh. As soon as I added the EOs into the main batter it accelerated like crazy. I never had that happen. I took out the dividers and just plopped the soap into the mold. It was so stiff that I created a scooped out channel and poured the rest of the batter to make the feather. Even the extra batter had a tragedy going into the oven. I was too flustered at that point. I think I’m just going to call this the 2020 series of soaps.
> View attachment 52324
> View attachment 52325
> 
> View attachment 52326


It's still pretty, though its so frustrating when that happens.


----------



## The Park Bench

CatahoulaBubble said:


> Waiting on my package from Mad Micas impatiently because I want to play with colors.


Mine finally arrived yesterday!


----------



## TashaBird

It’s time for me to stop swearing at the USPS site and go do something else.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

I've been working on shrink wrapping soaps & new labels.  I managed to send out christmas cards & gifts to family & friends, ordered more shrink wrap & sodium hydroxide.  Ive been so busy this last week goodness.


----------



## Zing

Today I posted photos of yesterday's soap, Winter soap.  Now for the dishes....
I also packed up several soaps and lotion bars for the post office.  I want to make lotion bars for the nearly instant gratification -- but I'm fresh outta beeswax.  Waiting impatiently now for delivery.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Whew!  I just spent the last few hours catching up on this thread!  I'll try to keep up next time.  Just cut this Lime, Basil and mandarin soap this morning.  Was supposed to be a feather swirl but I forgot to use the base colour along the edges to pull the design inwards.  Oh well - it's a very wide feather, LOL.


----------



## Dawni

Anyone on Twitter?
My sister suggested it.. She posted about my work and suddenly I got new followers on Instagram. Nothing in there yet but I did post this before I slept.






Also, a fail. Someone wanted to send my lotion bar to Macau but we were worried about melting n squishing in transit so I tried this. First time to use and I'm glad I did only one lol. Is the product supposed to go all the way to the very bottom? 





But those round bars behind it are the last of my latest order. They go in tins, along with soaps and a balm, for someone (with a bigger budget than my usual customer lol) who wants to gift em as a set. 

I really need to start getting my shampoo bars out lol I've been asked constantly this month. 

Been trying several things on hand to line my new molds but either they were too fiddly or generated too much trash, so I'm looking into getting silicone liners for them. I figure I can make em myself but I need to see where to get the silicone material. Let's see...


----------



## CatahoulaBubble

The Park Bench said:


> Mine finally arrived yesterday!


I just got mine today and OMG THE MICAS! THEY ARE SO SPARKLY!  I've only used  Micas from Nurture and I had some samples from WSP but my gooses and garters these Mad Micas are so rich and brilliant. Complete jewel toned beauties! I can't wait to use them!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Dawni said:


> Anyone on Twitter?
> My sister suggested it.. She posted about my work and suddenly I got new followers on Instagram. Nothing in there yet but I did post this before I slept.
> View attachment 52412
> 
> 
> Also, a fail. Someone wanted to send my lotion bar to Macau but we were worried about melting n squishing in transit so I tried this. First time to use and I'm glad I did only one lol. Is the product supposed to go all the way to the very bottom?
> View attachment 52413
> 
> 
> But those round bars behind it are the last of my latest order. They go in tins, along with soaps and a balm, for someone (with a bigger budget than my usual customer lol) who wants to gift em as a set.
> 
> I really need to start getting my shampoo bars out lol I've been asked constantly this month.
> 
> Been trying several things on hand to line my new molds but either they were too fiddly or generated too much trash, so I'm looking into getting silicone liners for them. I figure I can make em myself but I need to see where to get the silicone material. Let's see...


Love your "Add-Plastic Free Packaging" & your soap looks great!


----------



## KiwiMoose

I just made some soap with my new pull-through plates! How exciting! Now we have to wait until tomorrow for the cut...


----------



## Zing

KiwiMoose said:


> Whew!  I just spent the last few hours catching up on this thread!  I'll try to keep up next time.  Just cut this Lime, Basil and mandarin soap this morning.  Was supposed to be a feather swirl but I forgot to use the base colour along the edges to pull the design inwards.  Oh well - it's a very wide feather, LOL.
> View attachment 52411


You are rockin' the wide feather swirl!  Great color combo.  And you've gotta keep up with us, we're moving fast!


----------



## jlavehandcrafted

TashaBird said:


> Packaged, labeled, photographed, uploaded to my website, and then posted to social media 84 of my fancier soaps. The look so super pretty, I’m really happy to get them out to my friends, and their friends friends.
> I also had really good success with this batch of lotion bars and their new molds and tins.
> it was a lot of work the last two days. I’m tired!


They’re gorgeous!


----------



## Catscankim

Haven't made soap in about a week and I am in withdraw. I need to make something, but can't decide. So I have been browsing pictures and videos and still can't figure it out.

I am sure I have mentioned it before, but I spoke to a woman a while back at a green market about being a vendor. Then decided against it because I wasn't ready, plus I sold a lot of my soaps to others, so my ready soap was low. Although I could set up a nice table...if I sold enough, I'd be stuck with a half empty table for the rest of the morning. That was a bunch of weeks ago, and I have a lot more soap ready now cause I got busy hoping to sell there. I thought about contacting her to do this week, but she texted me first, saying that this Saturday was going to be an all day event until 5pm. I definitely don't have enough to stay stocked for 8 hours. Bummer. I know I am giving myself credit that I will sell out like that, but if by chance I do, I will just be sitting there with an empty table. And you are not allowed to break down early, which is understandable. And I don't have business cards ready, which I really wanted before I did a vendor event. My sister was working on them last weekend. My luck they will come in Friday after I declined the participating, partially based on not having cards.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Catscankim said:


> Haven't made soap in about a week and I am in withdraw. I need to make something, but can't decide. So I have been browsing pictures and videos and still can't figure it out.
> 
> I am sure I have mentioned it before, but I spoke to a woman a while back at a green market about being a vendor. Then decided against it because I wasn't ready, plus I sold a lot of my soaps to others, so my ready soap was low. Although I could set up a nice table...if I sold enough, I'd be stuck with a half empty table for the rest of the morning. That was a bunch of weeks ago, and I have a lot more soap ready now cause I got busy hoping to sell there. I thought about contacting her to do this week, but she texted me first, saying that this Saturday was going to be an all day event until 5pm. I definitely don't have enough to stay stocked for 8 hours. Bummer. I know I am giving myself credit that I will sell out like that, but if by chance I do, I will just be sitting there with an empty table. And you are not allowed to break down early, which is understandable. And I don't have business cards ready, which I really wanted before I did a vendor event. My sister was working on them last weekend. My luck they will come in Friday after I declined the participating, partially based on not having cards.


Oh how exciting! I wish you the best of luck in your up & coming Sales' also IMHO its always better to think positive in selling out of soap opposed to not selling much .



KiwiMoose said:


> I just made some soap with my new pull-through plates! How exciting! Now we have to wait until tomorrow for the cut...


Looking forward to seeing your new soap designs.


----------



## Basil

Well, today I’ll be finishing masks and packaging soap to take for my mothers 90th birthday. This past week I’ve packaged and mailed soap to my grandson and his two buddies who are stationed in Saudi Arabia. His buddies offered to pay for my soap! ( he’s been sharing his last batch lol) How could I let them do that????? I haven’t sold yet, still trying to get it all together. My grandson designed my logo. He’s super artistically talented as well as serving our country. He sent the design from where he was stationed. The masks and  @Zany_in_CO  no slime Castile flowers and snowflake soap went out yesterday to my daughters and families. Whew! Almost done!!


----------



## jlavehandcrafted

Update on the @Zany_in_CO no slime Castile with EDTA and SG. I easily unmolded  it at about 8 hrs and covered it for the night. I just finished cutting it about 22 hours after pouring and it cut perfectly. After the conversation about the different chelators yesterday I got a wild hair and made another loaf of @Zany_in_CO no slime Castile with only SG at 1% of oils. I’ll do a comparison of the 2 once sufficiently cured. Also, I made the version with 80% OO, 15% Coc oil and 5% Castor for both soaps.


----------



## Basil

jlavehandcrafted said:


> Update on the @Zany_in_CO no slime Castile with EDTA and SG. I easily unmolded  it at about 8 hrs and covered it for the night. I just finished cutting it about 22 hours after pouring and it cut perfectly. After the conversation about the different chelators yesterday I got a wild hair and made another loaf of @Zany_in_CO no slime Castile with only SG at 1% of oils. I’ll do a comparison of the 2 once sufficiently cured. Also, I made the version with 80% OO, 15% Coc oil and 5% Castor for both soaps. View attachment 52435


It’s beautiful!


----------



## rdc1978

So here are the cut soaps that I used the ZCS on.  

The colors are night and day from the results last time I shaped with this f/o.  

I should have done a side by side comparison and I will try to get to that.  Because I only used the metaisulfate and im not sure if there are accompanying pictures.  

I can say that I noticed the lingering smell of the metaisulfate but I'm hoping it will dissipate with time.  I kinda think it already is but it could be wishful thinking. LOL


----------



## linne1gi

CatahoulaBubble said:


> I just got mine today and OMG THE MICAS! THEY ARE SO SPARKLY!  I've only used  Micas from Nurture and I had some samples from WSP but my gooses and garters these Mad Micas are so rich and brilliant. Complete jewel toned beauties! I can't wait to use them!


I absolutely love Mad Micas.  I only order from them or Nurture Soap these days.



rdc1978 said:


> View attachment 52444
> 
> 
> So here are the cut soaps that I used the ZCS on.
> 
> The colors are night and day from the results last time I shaped with this f/o.
> 
> I should have done a side by side comparison and I will try to get to that.  Because I only used the metaisulfate and im not sure if there are accompanying pictures.
> 
> I can say that I noticed the lingering smell of the metaisulfate but I'm hoping it will dissipate with time.  I kinda think it already is but it could be wishful thinking. LOL


Gorgeous!  I also used the homemade ZCS - actually just the metabisulate - the FO is supposed to discolor to light tan.  So far though, I can see no discoloration and they are a week old now.


----------



## KiwiMoose

jlavehandcrafted said:


> Update on the @Zany_in_CO no slime Castile with EDTA and SG. I easily unmolded  it at about 8 hrs and covered it for the night. I just finished cutting it about 22 hours after pouring and it cut perfectly. After the conversation about the different chelators yesterday I got a wild hair and made another loaf of @Zany_in_CO no slime Castile with only SG at 1% of oils. I’ll do a comparison of the 2 once sufficiently cured. Also, I made the version with 80% OO, 15% Coc oil and 5% Castor for both soaps. View attachment 52435


Beautiful! What’s SG?


----------



## linne1gi

KiwiMoose said:


> Beautiful! What’s SG?


Sodium Gluconate (a chelator).


----------



## jlavehandcrafted

Sorry, Sodium Gluconate


----------



## KiwiMoose

So I cut my soap I made with the new pull through plate, and i must say I'm a little disappointed.  I don't think it gelled so the colours aren't bright.  I had to bring it in out of the garage because it was so hot that I thought it might explode out there - probably about 33 degrees out there yesterday, and the pipe was so hot I almost needed a cloth to hold it!
Anyhoo - is there anything I can do to improve?  Is there a secret to the pour - more or less of each colour at a time?  I have other plates to try so will be having another go soon. I want to do some more monotoned ones - three different shades of blue etc.
But hey - i spotted two lucky shamrocks in there!


----------



## linne1gi

jlavehandcrafted said:


> Update on the @Zany_in_CO no slime Castile with EDTA and SG. I easily unmolded  it at about 8 hrs and covered it for the night. I just finished cutting it about 22 hours after pouring and it cut perfectly. After the conversation about the different chelators yesterday I got a wild hair and made another loaf of @Zany_in_CO no slime Castile with only SG at 1% of oils. I’ll do a comparison of the 2 once sufficiently cured. Also, I made the version with 80% OO, 15% Coc oil and 5% Castor for both soaps. View attachment 52435


Very Pretty!



KiwiMoose said:


> So I cut my soap I made with the new pull through plate, and i must say I'm a little disappointed.  I don't think it gelled so the colours aren't bright.  I had to bring it in out of the garage because it was so hot that I thought it might explode out there - probably about 33 degrees out there yesterday, and the pipe was so hot I almost needed a cloth to hold it!
> Anyhoo - is there anything I can do to improve?  Is there a secret to the pour - more or less of each colour at a time?  I have other plates to try so will be having another go soon. I want to do some more monotoned ones - three different shades of blue etc.
> But hey - i spotted two lucky shamrocks in there!
> View attachment 52448


What is your water amount?  It looks like you have some glycerin rivers.


----------



## KiwiMoose

linne1gi said:


> What is your water amount?  It looks like you have some glycerin rivers.


I'm not worried about those - it's more the definition of the colours I wanted.


----------



## linne1gi

KiwiMoose said:


> I'm not worried about those - it's more the definition of the colours I wanted.


I only mentioned it because you said your pipe was so hot. Excess water usually means the soap batter heats up quicker and stays hot longer.


----------



## AliOop

@KiwiMoose you might want to look at some of @TashaBird 's threads with her pull-throughs. She has mentioned waiting for the batter to set up a bit before pulling through. I think she also was very deliberate about using a good amount of each color that was evenly distributed to create well-defined outlines.


----------



## rdc1978

linne1gi said:


> Gorgeous!  I also used the homemade ZCS - actually just the metabisulate - the FO is supposed to discolor to light tan.  So far though, I can see no discoloration and they are a week old now.



Love!  Those soaps are so fancy, I have to find myself a tutorial on them so I can frustratingly mess up like 10 batches in an attempt to get mine to look as nice as yours!


----------



## linne1gi

rdc1978 said:


> Love!  Those soaps are so fancy, I have to find myself a tutorial on them so I can frustratingly mess up like 10 batches in an attempt to get mine to look as nice as yours!


Thank you!  But I messed them up big time. Just lucky they still look kinda nice.


----------



## Martha

KiwiMoose said:


> So I cut my soap I made with the new pull through plate, and i must say I'm a little disappointed.  I don't think it gelled so the colours aren't bright.  I had to bring it in out of the garage because it was so hot that I thought it might explode out there - probably about 33 degrees out there yesterday, and the pipe was so hot I almost needed a cloth to hold it!
> Anyhoo - is there anything I can do to improve?  Is there a secret to the pour - more or less of each colour at a time?  I have other plates to try so will be having another go soon. I want to do some more monotoned ones - three different shades of blue etc.
> But hey - i spotted two lucky shamrocks in there!
> View attachment 52448


I think those are pretty. I haven’t tried this, but have watched way too many videos of other people doing this technique. Having a Goldilocks batter. Not too thin and not too thick seems important. Using squeeze bottles with the long tips attached. And pulling up slowly. Can’t wait to see your next attempt.


----------



## TashaBird

KiwiMoose said:


> So I cut my soap I made with the new pull through plate, and i must say I'm a little disappointed.  I don't think it gelled so the colours aren't bright.  I had to bring it in out of the garage because it was so hot that I thought it might explode out there - probably about 33 degrees out there yesterday, and the pipe was so hot I almost needed a cloth to hold it!
> Anyhoo - is there anything I can do to improve?  Is there a secret to the pour - more or less of each colour at a time?  I have other plates to try so will be having another go soon. I want to do some more monotoned ones - three different shades of blue etc.
> But hey - i spotted two lucky shamrocks in there!
> View attachment 52448


You want your batter not too thick, but not too thin either.about 60:40 unsaturated:saturated fats, is what I was told. Are you using pippette tips on your squeeze bottles?


----------



## Zing

@TashaBird is the QUEEN o' the Pull-Throughs!


----------



## jlavehandcrafted

Basil said:


> It’s beautiful!


Thank you!!


----------



## TashaBird

Thank you @Zing ! I’m about to get back at them.
just finished my second batch of lotion bars. One more batch to go. They smell amazing! And the blue Moroccan chamomile gave them a nice greenish blue color!


----------



## KiwiMoose

TashaBird said:


> You want your batter not too thick, but not too thin either.about 60:40 unsaturated:saturated fats, is what I was told. Are you using pippette tips on your squeeze bottles?


I’ve responded on the other thread. I used a funnel pour, not bottles.


----------



## Zing

TashaBird said:


> Thank you @Zing ! I’m about to get back at them.
> just finished my second batch of lotion bars. One more batch to go. They smell amazing! And the blue Moroccan chamomile gave them a nice greenish blue color!
> View attachment 52456


I'm on a lotion bar roll too but mine are much much plainer looking than your fancy pants ones.  I like the blueish bar with the copper tins.  What is the scent?  I've made cocoa butter/orange, plumeria, kukui nut (not scented with anything else but it smells awesome), and lavender.  I'm going thru withdrawal because I ran out of beeswax.  Hey!  Who's in charge of the inventory around here?!  Heads will roll!


----------



## rdc1978

I will never use UPSSurePost service again as long as there is any other option.  I'm STILL waiting on my package from NS.  Everytime I contact UPS I get a different story.

Today I was told it was just down the street  (the website still reflects that its in Indiana).....can I just go and pick it up..... ummm, no, its on the back of a truck, but if you create an account and pay us $8 to upgrade to ground service, we can take it off the truck and hold it here.   So then I'm paying $8 to have it taken off the back of the truck?  You can't just do that for free, given the fact that I've had to wait this long? Okay, fine.

Created an account, no option to pay the $8 so I can have the honor of picking up my own package.  With another call I found out that, no go, you can only upgrade to ground within 5 days of the package shipping and this has been 3 weeks now.

They have allegedly delivered it to USPS, USPS doesn't have it.  And it feels like groundhog day from weeks ago when I called and the agent insisted it was at USPS only to find out a couple days later that it was actually in Indiana.

No one has a good explanation for why my package was scanned in Indiana, Illinois, California and then went back to Indiana.  UPS has, on another occasion, insisted that the package had been delivered to the local post office, and it turned out that it was ACTUALLY in Indiana.  UPS also seems pretty keen to wash their hands of all accountability once they say they have turned it over to USPS even if USPS hasn't acknowledged the delivery.  I'm already envisioning UPS saying that they aren't responsible because they handed it over to USPS and USPS saying that they aren't responsible because they never got it from UPS and everyone telling me to contact the shipper who cannot do anything.  I need to come to terms with the fact that not only will I likely be out $50 but I won't even get the fragrance oils I ordered (one of which is discontinued). 

I am acutely aware that these are first world problems, but the whole thing is just grinding my gears!

I LOVE a free shipping deal, but its not worth the hassle.  Arghhhhh, I'm going to go look at MadMicas and that'll be my soapy thing for the day.  

/end rant


----------



## Zing

rdc1978 said:


> No one has a good explanation for why my package was scanned in Indiana, Illinois, California and then went back to Indiana.


Your package has traveled way more that I have this year!  Hang in there!  There's already too much waiting in this soaping world, you didn't need this on top of it all!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

KiwiMoose said:


> So I cut my soap I made with the new pull through plate, and i must say I'm a little disappointed.  I don't think it gelled so the colours aren't bright.  I had to bring it in out of the garage because it was so hot that I thought it might explode out there - probably about 33 degrees out there yesterday, and the pipe was so hot I almost needed a cloth to hold it!
> Anyhoo - is there anything I can do to improve?  Is there a secret to the pour - more or less of each colour at a time?  I have other plates to try so will be having another go soon. I want to do some more monotoned ones - three different shades of blue etc.
> But hey - i spotted two lucky shamrocks in there!
> View attachment 52448


Pretty colors. I just love this design.


----------



## Catscankim

I cut my drop swirl from last night. Black raspberry vanilla... I was trying to recreate an older bar that i did, that ppl fell in love with. Its pretty close. I liked my first one better. I see a crazy face on the bottom right. My friend sees a unicorn. 

Ordered a star column mold. Will be my first column mold for embeds that i am planning for a new soap design that i have in my head.

also ordered a bunch of new smells from wsp


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Catscankim said:


> I cut my drop swirl from last night. Black raspberry vanilla... I was trying to recreate an older bar that i did, that ppl fell in love with. Its pretty close. I liked my first one better. I see a crazy face on the bottom right. My friend sees a unicorn.
> 
> Ordered a star column mold. Will be my first column mold for embeds that i am planning for a new soap design that i have in my head.
> 
> also ordered a bunch of new smells from wsp
> 
> View attachment 52461


Beautiful Design Wow.

This is my first try @ template pull Design w/ my " Scented Sink Stopper" ive recitifed for a template' though its not as expected I love the colors ... " Tools Of The Trade A Must' Then Technique' & A Whole Lotta Luck... 
Happy Soaping


----------



## AliOop

@Peachy Clean Soap love that color combo!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

AliOop said:


> @Peachy Clean Soap love that color combo!


Thank Ü


----------



## msunnerstood

I made a plain men's.  soap last night. My son and hubby like the standard size, not too fancy bars. I did do two colors and slightly textured the bottom layer (an experiment as I try out some cp methods) 
The scent is rain barrel. Interestingly, I found if I wrap the mold in a towel to help it gel, that its ready to cut much faster. 12 hours as opposed to 18-24. Might be something most of you already know but it was new to me.


----------



## KiwiMoose

msunnerstood said:


> I made a plain men's.  soap last night. My son and hubby like the standard size, not too fancy bars. I did do two colors and slightly textured the bottom layer (an experiment as I try out some cp methods)
> The scent is rain barrel. Interestingly, I found if I wrap the mold in a towel to help it gel, that its ready to cut much faster. 12 hours as opposed to 18-24. Might be something most of you already know but it was new to me.
> 
> View attachment 52469


These are gorgeous Missy!


----------



## JasmineTea

TashaBird said:


> Thank you @Zing ! I’m about to get back at them.
> just finished my second batch of lotion bars. One more batch to go. They smell amazing! And the blue Moroccan chamomile gave them a nice greenish blue color!
> View attachment 52456



I love your tins and your lotion bar mold ~ very elegant.


----------



## KiwiMoose

I was about to go in for round#2 of the pull-through method.  Then discovered I'm out of RBO (duh!) so I'm off to the supermarket, and I'll be back soon making soap


----------



## msunnerstood

Im making lavender out of soap dough for lavender and spring apricot soap. Guess im rebelling against winter


----------



## BettyW

TashaBird said:


> Thank you @Zing ! I’m about to get back at them.
> just finished my second batch of lotion bars. One more batch to go. They smell amazing! And the blue Moroccan chamomile gave them a nice greenish blue color!
> View attachment 52456



Love the mold and the containers.


----------



## GemstonePony

I ordered floral fragrances for some spring stuff. I already have some, and it's not even Christmas, but I'm tired all the time. I drive to work in the dark and come home as the sun is setting. 
On a less grumpy note, I love my last shampoo mixture (and so does my mom), but I want to see if I can tweak a few things and make a Marshmallow Shampoo bar. Preferably poured in the shape of a flower. For fun.


----------



## rdc1978

Its a festivus miracle y'all!!!!!!!!


----------



## Catscankim

Will post the cut tomorrow night. I unintentionally made a soap with dolphins colors, then another with LSU colors, so i decided tonight to make an Eagles soap. The picture is a little dark here, but hopefully i got the right green. The inside is a drop swirl.

and this poor can of corn has been a trooper lol. I will never eat it now lol. It has held up my soap molds since day one.


----------



## SoapDaddy70

Ordered a single bar cutter from Workshop Heritage Etsy shop. A lot of Etsy shops now offer Klarna as payment which lets you space the payments over 6 weeks. You pay 25% when you purchase and then 25% again every 2 weeks for three more payments. Figured it was time to take the plunge. Tired of uneven bars of all shapes and sizes.


----------



## Melysg25

jlavehandcrafted said:


> Update on the @Zany_in_CO no slime Castile with EDTA and SG. I easily unmolded  it at about 8 hrs and covered it for the night. I just finished cutting it about 22 hours after pouring and it cut perfectly. After the conversation about the different chelators yesterday I got a wild hair and made another loaf of @Zany_in_CO no slime Castile with only SG at 1% of oils. I’ll do a comparison of the 2 once sufficiently cured. Also, I made the version with 80% OO, 15% Coc oil and 5% Castor for both soaps. View attachment 52435


Can you post the two and comparisons / differences of them ?


----------



## rdc1978

SoapDaddy70 said:


> Ordered a single bar cutter from Workshop Heritage Etsy shop. A lot of Etsy shops now offer Klarna as payment which lets you space the payments over 6 weeks. You pay 25% when you purchase and then 25% again every 2 weeks for three more payments. Figured it was time to take the plunge. Tired of uneven bars of all shapes and sizes.



Round here i call that the "rustic" cut.  Anything that looks less than  ideal, I call it "rustic".  It just feels better than any other adjective.  LOL


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

I ordered Sodium Gluconate this morning.  It's better to be safe then sorry, I was going to order Rosemary Extract' but figured go w/ what is most likely reliable. " Ive been lucky w/ my soap" but id rather know i'm using a product to prevent DOS & other contaminates then to keep wishing on a prayer its doesn't happen.   Happy Soaping


----------



## Basil

rdc1978 said:


> Round here i call that the "rustic" cut.  Anything that looks less than  ideal, I call it "rustic".  It just feels better than any other adjective.  LOL


I LOVE rustic!! I have my whole adult life..5 kids, 11 grandkids, 21 goats, 2 maremmas, 2 cats-- rustic furniture, rustic decor, rustic SOAP!  I'll be first in line. Works for me!


----------



## msunnerstood

my lavender spring apricot soap. I didnt use enough purple mica but the color isnt horrible.


----------



## Novilas

I made my first batch(es) of liquid soap and they came out great with a pH about 7.5 on dilution without any fiddling... Already using one in the bathroom and one as amazing dish soap. I also doing my first real CPOP ish batch. Started with hot process of all things but CPOP gives me the satisfaction of knowing it's saponified and fun swirling. See electric blanket underneath.


----------



## Martha

Cut a drop swirl. Pretty happy with it.


----------



## rdc1978

msunnerstood said:


> my lavender spring apricot soap. I didnt use enough purple mica but the color isnt horrible.
> 
> View attachment 52501



These are gorgeous.  Stop being so modest, you'll make soapers like me feel bad!  ha ha



Martha said:


> Cut a drop swirl. Pretty happy with it. View attachment 52510



The colors are pretty, whats the fragrance?


----------



## msunnerstood

rdc1978 said:


> These are gorgeous.  Stop being so modest, you'll make soapers like me feel bad!  ha ha


 It's just the way it looked in my head is not the way it turned out and that happens to me a lot

 You should see my failed Galaxy attempt it looks more like a 1989  Apple computer screen


----------



## Zing

SoapDaddy70 said:


> Ordered a single bar cutter from Workshop Heritage Etsy shop. Figured it was time to take the plunge. Tired of uneven bars of all shapes and sizes.


Good for you!  My single bar cutter that I got a few months ago was a game changer for me.  Even now I love the satisfying 'thwok' and the uniformity of my bars.  Believe me, pre-cutter, my cuts were really, really 'rustic.'


----------



## Catscankim

On a football colors kick. I cut one loaf the other day that was green and orange that was only those colors because it was cucumber melon FO. Thought it kinda reminded me of the Dolphins. Then I cut my black raspberry vanilla and thought of LSU. Neither were intentionally supposed to be football colors. But made one last night for my team... the Eagles. I think I might be on to something here LOL. Trying to come up with another popular team. Or I'll just go with a pink soap for the cowgirls


----------



## Zing

Catscankim said:


> On a football colors kick. I cut one loaf the other day that was green and orange that was only those colors because it was cucumber melon FO. Thought it kinda reminded me of the Dolphins. Then I cut my black raspberry vanilla and thought of LSU. Neither were intentionally supposed to be football colors. But made one last night for my team... the Eagles. I think I might be on to something here LOL. Trying to come up with another popular team. Or I'll just go with a pink soap for the cowgirls
> 
> View attachment 52511
> View attachment 52512
> View attachment 52513


Every single one of those is a winner!  Love the turquoise and orange combo.  Pur-Tee!  Team fans will get it, and others will just love the colors and designs.  For weeks I've been working on a Steelers design, and you are setting the bar high.


----------



## Catscankim

Awww...thank you. Everybody likes a different team team down here, so gotta figure out what's the most popular LOL.

I have been getting a lot of requests for charcoal soaps, so i decided to make one tonight. Didnt use my usual lard bar...i decided on a more “luxury bar” with shea in it...all vegan.

Had to do surgery on my new bottle of olive oil to get it open, because i ran out halfway through the oo pour. In the meantime my stupid scale went to sleep, so when i turned it on it was back to zero, so i had no idea how much oo i already poured.

poured all the oils into a new weighed container, subtracted my already weighed out oils to figure out how much oo i still need to add.

Its too late for this. It was supposed to be a simple, easy, one color, one pour soap LOL.

If i post tomorrow “whats wrong with my soap”, kindly remind me of this post LOL.

...and i get all freaked out over 1g over or under pour lol. I am sure im a little off on this


----------



## Martha

rdc1978 said:


> The colors are pretty, whats the fragrance?


Lavender, lit sea and cedarwood.


----------



## Zing

Litsea and lavender is one of my favorite blends I did this year.  I'm not a lavender fan but really like it mixed with litsea.


----------



## SoapDaddy70

Zing said:


> Litsea and lavender is one of my favorite blends I did this year.  I'm not a lavender fan but really like it mixed with litsea.


Lavender/Litsea blend was the first soap I started with. Bastille style. It's also one of the cheapest blends out there. I looked at some of the blends on eocalc and it would be a small fortune to make most of those blends.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

SoapDaddy70 said:


> I looked at some of the blends on eocalc and it would be a small fortune to make most of those blends


I agree. I have one 6-scents and one 12-scents EO blend. Luckily the 12 scent is made up with 3 basic 3-scent combos i have on hand all the time plus 3 singles. That's where Sun Pure Botanicals comes in handy. Read more in this thread:

*https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/amt-of-eo-per-pound-of-oil.79573/#post-831074*


----------



## AliOop

@Catscankim  cowgirls  

With all the Texas soapers on here, you are brave!

PS - all of those soaps look great!


----------



## TashaBird

Uh oh. I think the ups guy just got the SQUEE meant for my DH.


----------



## Melysg25

Zing said:


> Litsea and lavender is one of my favorite blends I did this year.  I'm not a lavender fan but really like it mixed with litsea.


are you referring to Litsea and Lavender EO's? do you do a 1:1 of both ?


----------



## TashaBird

Omg!   Happy Solstice (almost) to me!!!


----------



## Martha

Zing said:


> Litsea and lavender is one of my favorite blends I did this year.  I'm not a lavender fan but really like it mixed with litsea.


I’m enjoying the litsea and also the cedarwood. Both new EOs for me to play with.


----------



## SoapDaddy70

TashaBird said:


> Omg!   Happy Solstice (almost) to me!!!


I just used the Coral Reef yesterday. Loved how it turned out. Soft and subtle color.


----------



## Zing

I use 10% cedarwood (almost always as a bass note), 45% litsea, 45% lavender.  I use essential oils.


Melysg25 said:


> are you referring to Litsea and Lavender EO's? do you do a 1:1 of both ?


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

@ Catscankim very pretty drop swirls soap's, I think your on to something  .


----------



## AliOop

TashaBird said:


> Omg!   Happy Solstice (almost) to me!!!


I have that one in the multi-cutter and it's a dream - so well made!


----------



## TashaBird

AliOop said:


> I have that one in the multi-cutter and it's a dream - so well made!


I love to cut one at a time because it’s my favorite part. But as I scale up, I hope to get a multi! 
I don’t think my new mold will fit in the oven though!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Today I made another Soap On A Rope' Scented w/ NG Pine & Cedar FO, It may turn to a light tan as some reviews mentioned.  I used TD  just incase it did, next time I'll add FO to the colored part of recipe but I filled the cups to the brim.  Soap got just a little to hot & started to crack I quickly uncovered it to cool it down. I think I caught it just in time.


----------



## Melysg25

Zing said:


> I use 10% cedarwood (almost always as a bass note), 45% litsea, 45% lavender.  I use essential oils.


thanks for the info! i love essential oils always have, but for soap its so pricey to incorporate. I love coming up with eo blends for natural perfumery and lotion making and diffusing.


----------



## Catscankim

My soapy thing....I am shrink wrapping and labeling all of my "mishappen" soaps. They are all either cut weird or too small...all perfectly good soaps.  One batch is really nice, but they totally lost the smell, so I can't sell them as a particular smell, but I also can't say they are unscented either because technically they do have a FO in them.  I used one in the shower for a few weeks and I can't smell on bit of scent on it.

But I DO have quite a bunch of them. They are mostly all before I got a "standard" size. Some are just plain ugly (like soap challenge fails lol). I don't know what to do with all of them. Maybe a discounted grab bag for when I decide to do a vendor event, I dunno. $1 "imperfect but perfectly good" soaps? Or donate them. Haven't decided. I'd rather try to make money from them lol. But I am running out of room and I have post-its all over the place lol. So they are all being wrapped and properly labeled and put into a box. After I move I will get a better shelving/ curing rack and system LOL. Seriously, soap is everywhere...on shelves that I intended them for, on the ironing board, in two spare bedrooms, even in drawers in the end tables in the living room. All getting wrapped and boxed for now.

Which brings me to, what do you all do with holiday soaps that you still have after the season? I don't have that many, but enough. Holiday soaps weren't that popular here. Most people went for the fruity/tropical smells.


----------



## rdc1978

^^I plan to donate my "uglies"  

I have two friends who want them.  I will definitely send one friend a box of them.  

As for the donation, I just have to make the effort to drive them to the shelter.  But I really love the idea of someone less fortunate  getting something that smells nice.  I think those little luxuries are nice especially around the holidays when people can get so low.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

I don't have an over surplus of soap after selling to a few friends & giving soap away to my Daughter as she gifts it out to her friends. I'd love to increase my soap sales but I need a website to do this' hopefully 2021 I can do this.


----------



## TashaBird

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Today I made another Soap On A Rope' Scented w/ NG Pine & Cedar FO, It may turn to a light tan as some reviews mentioned.  I used TD  just incase it did, next time I'll add FO to the colored part of recipe but I filled the cups to the brim.  Soap got just a little to hot & started to crack I quickly uncovered it to cool it down. I think I caught it just in time.


What is going on with this feat of engineering? Can we get another angle or two?

@Catscankim I sell “odds and ends” which used to be odd soaps and end slices. But, over the holidays I’ve put an end slice in everyone’s order.

Today I’m going to make a couple of valentines soaps. Together with some red heart salt soaps I made 4 months ago I should be set. Trying to learn from my holiday timing mistakes and get a jump on things.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

TashaBird I'd love to post different angles but I only took the one snapshot. but I can take a pictures of my Makeshift Round Soap Mold, End Caps & Clamp. Thank you for your inquisitive request,  It's a PVC pipe w/ a slice cut down the center, the End Caps are screwed onto wood so mold wont roll & I can clamp them on tight w/ Bar Clamp, Clothespins are for holding rope in place.  Soap isn't perfectly round but it close enough.


----------



## Misschief

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Today I made another Soap On A Rope' Scented w/ NG Pine & Cedar FO, It may turn to a light tan as some reviews mentioned.  I used TD  just incase it did, next time I'll add FO to the colored part of recipe but I filled the cups to the brim.  Soap got just a little to hot & started to crack I quickly uncovered it to cool it down. I think I caught it just in time.


Tell me more about your mold. What size, how much does it hold?


----------



## AliOop

@Peachy Clean Soap those look great! I'm totally stealing your idea and planning to modify one of my PVC molds for this purpose. Thanks for sharing your creation!

@Catscankim maybe donate half of your extra soaps? The shelters really need them right now, and they won't care if you give them your ugliest stuff, either.  Plus, you will feel so happy seeing your cleared-out spaces, and also because, "Whatever you have done for one of the least of these, you have done it for Me." ~ _Jesus_


----------



## Basil

Catscankim said:


> Which brings me to, what do you all do with holiday soaps that you still have after the season? I don't have that many, but enough. Holiday soaps weren't that popular here. Most people went for the fruity/tropical smells.


I’m wondering if you know anyone in the military? As I learned from my grandson , they really appreciate the soap !


----------



## KimW

KiwiMoose said:


> So I cut my soap I made with the new pull through plate, and i must say I'm a little disappointed.


No advice since it's been years since I did a pull through, but I sure do like these soaps.  They're like little tie-dye t-shirts!

made a new liquid soap recipe.  Hubby held the funnel while I poured into large jug.  Some of the soap got on his hands and as he was lathering and washing and smelling I asked him how it felt.  After a thoughtful pause, his answer was, "Feels...soapy."    Love that man, that man of mine!


----------



## KiwiMoose

KimW said:


> made a new liquid soap recipe.  Hubby held the funnel while I poured into large jug.  Some of the soap got on his hands and as he was lathering and washing and smelling I asked him how it felt.  After a thoughtful pause, his answer was, "Feels...soapy."    Love that man, that man of mine!


IKR?  My man's reponses when i ask him what he thinks of the any new batches: "It's soap".  But how does it feel? I ask him.  "Like soap" he says.


----------



## Catscankim

Haha, now that they are cleaned up and packaged, they don't look so imperfect. Mostly just smaller than my selling bars. I just gave the delivery girl two bars of soap: one regular "nicer" bar and one of my giveaways. She was so excited and wanted to know where to get more. I told her that I am just getting into the business aspect and she can find me on instagram and my phone number is on the label. She already joined me on instagram. She just redid her bathroom and she wants some to be pretty in her new bathroom decor, and some to use lol.

My other soapy thing today is packaging my full sized bars of soap so I can get an idea/inventory of what is ready. I guess I am in an organization mode. Which I needed. I am going to get carpal tunnel from holding the heat gun this weekend lol.

edit: when I first started soaping I was like...OMG I have to wait 4-6 weeks for these?? Now I'm like Holy crap I have so many to wrap lol


----------



## Melysg25

Basil said:


> I’m wondering if you know anyone in the military? As I learned from my grandson , they really appreciate the soap !


I would love to send soaps to our military people. Does anyone have any information addresses how I could go about doing this??


----------



## TashaBird

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> TashaBird I'd love to post different angles but I only took the one snapshot. but I can take a pictures of my Makeshift Round Soap Mold, End Caps & Clamp. Thank you for your inquisitive request,  It's a PVC pipe w/ a slice cut down the center, the End Caps are screwed onto wood so mold wont roll & I can clamp them on tight w/ Bar Clamp, Clothespins are for holding rope in place.  Soap isn't perfectly round but it close enough.


SUPER cool!!!

TT he new tallow changed how my batteries working. The one on the left looked like mud going in. The right looked a bit better. About to find out... get to use my new NS cutter!!!


----------



## Zing

I come here for reassurance.  I soaped today!  I loved my recent alternating-wall-pour and this time decided to use both my 10" and 8" molds.  So. Much. Math.  I made one batch of melted oils and one batch of lye liquid.  For the first batch, I weighed and poured oils and added lye liquid -- so stressful to not go over! -- and blended/colored/layered one batch before doing the second mold.  I thought I'd save on dishes but I think next time I'll just do two separate batches.  I soaped at medium trace and I knew if I was pouring into two separate molds at once, my batter eventually would have been cement.

Always am angsty until the cut but now I'm even more angsty because the second batter seemed a different consistency than the first batter and I'm wondering if I didn't stir the oils enough.  Now the wait....  TELL ME EVERYTHING WILL BE ALL RIGHT!!



AliOop said:


> maybe donate half of your extra soaps? Plus, you will feel so happy seeing your cleared-out spaces, and also because, "Whatever you have done for one of the least of these, you have done it for Me." ~ _Jesus_


As a social services administrator, just another plug for the donation suggestion -- military, food pantry, or shelter!  And, @AliOop , the Matthew quote is my absolute favorite verse.  

I'm just a hobbyist but up until recently my entire basement was full of soap.  Now after gift-giving it's looking bare!  It's a weird feeling, like I know my soap has gone to good homes but still....  Mrs. Zing must feel the same way with her ever-shrinking supply of Christmas cookies.


----------



## msunnerstood

Im experimenting tonight with my own soapy salt cake recipe. instead of the water i used some liquid surfactants and also added a powdered form to the dry ingredients. we shall see how this works or even if they dry lol


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Misschief said:


> Tell me more about your mold. What size, how much does it hold?


Hello:
My PVC Pipe is 3"W  X 12" L The amount of total  soap recipe:  2.83 pounds / 45.27 Ounces / 1,283.45 Grams:   the PVC pipe is much longer I chose to cut it 12" in length.   Hope this helps 

@AliOop  I totally Love It'  I'm thrilled I can contribute to this wonderful forum, as all of you do.


----------



## Zing

So I got a delivery today from Bulk Apothecary.  I must have been SUI and got meadowfoam seed oil!  I don't even know what it is or used in?  LOL


----------



## GemstonePony

Zing said:


> So I got a delivery today from Bulk Apothecary.  I must have been SUI and got meadowfoam seed oil!  I don't even know what it is or used in?  LOL


It's an fast-absorbing oil popular in body butter and lotion, among many other things.
ETA: about the consistencies, did you soap at the exact same temperature both times? Or did the oils/lye cool off for the second batch? Sometimes that can make a difference in behavior.


----------



## AliOop

@Zing meadowfoam seed oil is very treacherous stuff.☠  As your friend, I will help you dispose of it safely; just ship it to my home and never worry about it again!

All kidding aside, it is amazing in balms, lotions, beard oils, syndet bars, etc. So as much as I love soap, I would save it for leave-on products.

ETA:  EVERYTHING WILL BE ALRIGHT!!   (if not, make more soap)


----------



## Catscankim

Zing said:


> So I got a delivery today from Bulk Apothecary.  I must have been SUI and got meadowfoam seed oil!  I don't even know what it is or used in?  LOL


I just figured out what you meant by SUI lol. I do that all the time. I think i am more creative sometimes


----------



## TashaBird

The neon batch definitely got muddy on the edges. But the center is surprisingly clean still, and I like them decent. I’m going to use that plate again and see if I can get it to work better. 
The second batch I let the batter thicken more and it worked better. 
Both unscented, per request of a few folks. 
Also, tried my new cutter and it’s super sturdy and nice! But the guide is too short. So I’m going to message NS and see if I can maybe get a taller one. Looks like it’s just a piece that screws on. 
Also, washed a MOUNTAIN of dishes. 
A delightfully soapy day!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Zing said:


> I come here for reassurance.  I soaped today!  I loved my recent alternating-wall-pour and this time decided to use both my 10" and 8" molds.  So. Much. Math.  I made one batch of melted oils and one batch of lye liquid.  For the first batch, I weighed and poured oils and added lye liquid -- so stressful to not go over! -- and blended/colored/layered one batch before doing the second mold.  I thought I'd save on dishes but I think next time I'll just do two separate batches.  I soaped at medium trace and I knew if I was pouring into two separate molds at once, my batter eventually would have been cement.
> 
> Always am angsty until the cut but now I'm even more angsty because the second batter seemed a different consistency than the first batter and I'm wondering if I didn't stir the oils enough.  Now the wait....  TELL ME EVERYTHING WILL BE ALL RIGHT!!
> 
> As a social services administrator, just another plug for the donation suggestion -- military, food pantry, or shelter!  And, @AliOop , the Matthew quote is my absolute favorite verse.
> 
> I'm just a hobbyist but up until recently my entire basement was full of soap.  Now after gift-giving it's looking bare!  It's a weird feeling, like I know my soap has gone to good homes but still....  Mrs. Zing must feel the same way with her ever-shrinking supply of Christmas cookies.


----------



## KiwiMoose

TashaBird said:


> The neon batch definitely got muddy on the edges. But the center is surprisingly clean still, and I like them decent. I’m going to use that plate again and see if I can get it to work better.
> The second batch I let the batter thicken more and it worked better.
> Both unscented, per request of a few folks.
> Also, tried my new cutter and it’s super sturdy and nice! But the guide is too short. So I’m going to message NS and see if I can maybe get a taller one. Looks like it’s just a piece that screws on.
> Also, washed a MOUNTAIN of dishes.
> A delightfully soapy day!


LOVE the bright colours in the first one - no mud at all!  And love the design in the second one.  Show us yer plates!


----------



## msunnerstood

It worked! not only did my soapy salt cakes harden (and remarkably quick) But i took a sample one i made from the end of the mix and ran it under hot water in my bowl and BUBBLES!. The bubbles also seem pretty stable. Tomorrow ill test one in a full bath but it looks promising


----------



## TashaBird

KiwiMoose said:


> LOVE the bright colours in the first one - no mud at all!  And love the design in the second one.  Show us yer plates!


The bright colored ones are defined toward the middle, but by my preferences, quite muddy on the edges. I’m actually going to use the same two plates tomorrow. They’re both new. One purchased, one was a gift. I got the plates where I got all my pull through tools from  Wildplantanica.com she just started a YouTube page too.


----------



## Zing

More soapy stuff.  I made lotion bars for my sons for Christmas.  My first lotion bar recipe 2 years ago was a dupe of ClimbOn (for rock climbers) that has like 100 ingredients.  Since then I've done easy but highly effective 3 ingredient bars.  One of my sons recently confessed he ONLY likes my dupe ClimbOn (which I call ClamberUp).  So I hauled out all 100 ingredients tonight because, that's just the kind of dad I am.



GemstonePony said:


> about the consistencies, did you soap at the exact same temperature both times? Or did the oils/lye cool off for the second batch? Sometimes that can make a difference in behavior.


That's it!  The first batch took awhile with 5 layers and mica lines so yes, the other batch of oil and lye liquid was cooling off.  See, that's why I come here!


AliOop said:


> @Zing meadowfoam seed oil is very treacherous stuff.☠  As your friend, I will help you dispose of it safely; just ship it to my home and never worry about it again!


Uh, nice try.  I see through your wily ways!


Catscankim said:


> I just figured out what you meant by SUI lol. I do that all the time. I think i am more creative sometimes


LOL.  To my credit, I will never ever soap UI.


KiwiMoose said:


>


You're the best!  Thanks for reminding me of one of my faves.  Good night good friends!


----------



## KimW

Zing said:


> I come here for reassurance.  TELL ME EVERYTHING WILL BE ALL RIGHT!!


EVERYTHING WILL BE ALL RIGHT!!   Of course, now all I'll be thinking about tomorrow is Mrs. Zing's Christmas cookies!  LOL

P.S. I have an excel spreadsheet I'd be glad to send you.  Enter in your mold size and it calculates the mold volume and the amount of oils for that volume depending on water:lye ratio.  I have it spec'd for ounces, so you'd still have some figuring to do for using grams.  If you'd like to try it, message me.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Beautiful soaps love the neon colors too.


Zing said:


> I come here for reassurance.  I soaped today!  I loved my recent alternating-wall-pour and this time decided to use both my 10" and 8" molds.  So. Much. Math.  I made one batch of melted oils and one batch of lye liquid.  For the first batch, I weighed and poured oils and added lye liquid -- so stressful to not go over! -- and blended/colored/layered one batch before doing the second mold.  I thought I'd save on dishes but I think next time I'll just do two separate batches.  I soaped at medium trace and I knew if I was pouring into two separate molds at once, my batter eventually would have been cement.
> 
> Always am angsty until the cut but now I'm even more angsty because the second batter seemed a different consistency than the first batter and I'm wondering if I didn't stir the oils enough.  Now the wait....  TELL ME EVERYTHING WILL BE ALL RIGHT!!
> 
> As a social services administrator, just another plug for the donation suggestion -- military, food pantry, or shelter!  And, @AliOop , the Matthew quote is my absolute favorite verse.
> 
> I'm just a hobbyist but up until recently my entire basement was full of soap.  Now after gift-giving it's looking bare!  It's a weird feeling, like I know my soap has gone to good homes but still....  Mrs. Zing must feel the same way with her ever-shrinking supply of Christmas cookies.


Everything gonna be all right' 



KiwiMoose said:


>



Great song.


----------



## AliOop

Catscankim said:


> I just figured out what you meant by SUI lol. I do that all the time. I think i am more creative sometimes


I vote we add the following to the acronym thread:

ShUI = shopping under the influence
SoUI = soaping under the influence

and maybe:

SSShUI = soapy supply shopping under the influence.

I must add that I don't get to do any of those because I can't metabolize alcohol. Seriously, even kombucha gives me a buzz! Which means, I have no excuse when all the packages show up.

I made soap! Hadn't made any since Thanksgiving... so, practically forever.

This was my first batch in my new smaller slab mold from Nurture, and my second swing at a pipe divider swirl. My base soap thickened too fast to get the design I wanted, but it was still pretty. I think the swirled leftover batter that went into another mold looks even better though. Both are now insulated for the night, so we shall see what the morning brings.


----------



## Zing

Sho SHLUI is shlopping UI and SHLOI is shloaping UI, got it!  I love you, man!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Zing said:


> Sho SHLUI is shlopping UI and SHLOI is shloaping UI, got it!  I love you, man!


GO TO BED!


----------



## Sofiepie

I unmolded my first loaf with a ‘manly’ FO. It is called green forest and I love it! A week or so ago I got my first haul of luxery fragrance oils in after messing about w knockoffs for a while. I am so glad I orderen them and am never going back, I love it  

Im really happy with how the layers and swirl turned out, its EXACTLY as I had designed. Super excited!


----------



## Zing

Absolutely stunning.  I have no words.


Sofiepie said:


> I unmolded my first loaf with a ‘manly’ FO. It is called green forest and I love it! A week or so ago I got my first haul of luxery fragrance oils in after messing about w knockoffs for a while. I am so glad I orderen them and am never going back, I love it ♥
> 
> Im really happy with how the layers and swirl turned out, its EXACTLY as I had designed. Super excited!
> 
> View attachment 52576
> View attachment 52573


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Melysg25 said:


> I would love to send soaps to our military people. Does anyone have any information addresses how I could go about doing this??


Good question! Best to post this in it's own thread. It will get buried here and not everyone reads this thread.


----------



## KiwiMoose

TashaBird said:


> The bright colored ones are defined toward the middle, but by my preferences, quite muddy on the edges. I’m actually going to use the same two plates tomorrow. They’re both new. One purchased, one was a gift. I got the plates where I got all my pull through tools from  Wildplantanica.com she just started a YouTube page too.


Which plate did you use for the bright coloured one? I have 5 new photos lates here and wondered if I have the same one


----------



## Zany_in_CO

AliOop said:


> I vote we add the following to the acronym thread:
> ShUI = shopping under the influence
> SoUI = soaping under the influence
> 
> and maybe:
> SSShUI = soapy supply shopping under the influence.


----------



## TashaBird

KiwiMoose said:


> Which plate did you use for the bright coloured one? I have 5 new photos lates here and wondered if I have the same one


That plate is a custom design I ordered from wildplantanica.com
Her plates are very unique! You can see them all on her site.
It is a triple spiral design. I’m hoping my next try at it comes out better.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Zing said:


> AliOop said:
> 
> 
> 
> meadowfoam seed oil is very treacherous stuff.☠ As your friend, I will help you dispose of it safely; just ship it to my home and never worry about it again
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, nice try.  I see through your wily ways!
Click to expand...

Darn! I was just about to make the same offer and _*@AliOop*_ beat me to it. Not only "wily" but quick on the draw as well, that one!
@Zing Meadowfoam is one of the loveliest oils to use in lotions & creams. 




I see a round of lotion-making in your future... 



Sofiepie said:


> Im really happy with how the layers and swirl turned out, its EXACTLY as I had designed. Super excited


----------



## SPowers

I had a busy soapy day yesterday.  Made a batch, cut & cleaned a batch, did some labeling and updating and took a few photos.  First photo is a pipe swirl... this didn't turn out quite like I wanted but I love the colours and hopefully next time the design will be a bit better.  2nd photo I decided to make a mosaic of some of my soaps... looks like a patchwork quilt.


----------



## linne1gi

Catscankim said:


> My soapy thing....I am shrink wrapping and labeling all of my "mishappen" soaps. They are all either cut weird or too small...all perfectly good soaps.  One batch is really nice, but they totally lost the smell, so I can't sell them as a particular smell, but I also can't say they are unscented either because technically they do have a FO in them.  I used one in the shower for a few weeks and I can't smell on bit of scent on it.
> 
> But I DO have quite a bunch of them. They are mostly all before I got a "standard" size. Some are just plain ugly (like soap challenge fails lol). I don't know what to do with all of them. Maybe a discounted grab bag for when I decide to do a vendor event, I dunno. $1 "imperfect but perfectly good" soaps? Or donate them. Haven't decided. I'd rather try to make money from them lol. But I am running out of room and I have post-its all over the place lol. So they are all being wrapped and properly labeled and put into a box. After I move I will get a better shelving/ curing rack and system LOL. Seriously, soap is everywhere...on shelves that I intended them for, on the ironing board, in two spare bedrooms, even in drawers in the end tables in the living room. All getting wrapped and boxed for now.
> 
> Which brings me to, what do you all do with holiday soaps that you still have after the season? I don't have that many, but enough. Holiday soaps weren't that popular here. Most people went for the fruity/tropical smells.


Just wondering, Have you tried Comfort & Joy from Nurture Soap.  It's a holiday scent that is quite fruity.  I think it's my favorite, but I keep saying that!  So it's up there on my list anyway.


----------



## SPowers

I took a batch of holiday soap that is not very pretty (a soap challenge fail) I cut them in half, bagged and donated to the local shelter.


----------



## linne1gi

I entered my 5th try at the Lollipop Swirl to the SoapChallengeClub.  This wasn't my favorite, but it turned out the best.  The scent, "Green Irish Tweed" from Elements Bath & Body, actually slowed my trace, so I could finally get a good lollipop swirl.


----------



## AliOop

SPowers said:


> I had a busy soapy day yesterday.  Made a batch, cut & cleaned a batch, did some labeling and updating and took a few photos.  First photo is a pipe swirl... this didn't turn out quite like I wanted but I love the colours and hopefully next time the design will be a bit better.  2nd photo I decided to make a mosaic of some of my soaps... looks like a patchwork quilt.


I love your pipe divider swirl! That's what I did yesterday, too, and my results were... less than stellar. I may go back to just swirling colors on the top, which usually turns out very well for me (and it requires NO MATH). 



linne1gi said:


> I entered my 5th try at the Lollipop Swirl to the SoapChallengeClub.  This wasn't my favorite, but it turned out the best.  The scent, "Green Irish Tweed" from Elements Bath & Body, actually slowed my trace, so I could finally get a good lollipop swirl.


That looks fantastic! I've been wanting to try the lollipop swirl soon, but you've set the bar really high.


----------



## Catscankim

linne1gi said:


> I entered my 5th try at the Lollipop Swirl to the SoapChallengeClub.  This wasn't my favorite, but it turned out the best.  The scent, "Green Irish Tweed" from Elements Bath & Body, actually slowed my trace, so I could finally get a good lollipop swirl.


omg those are absolutely adorable!!!! Good luck on the Soap Challenge. I think you have a winner there!!

And no, haven't tried comfort and joy yet. It's on my list of "I keep forgetting to add to my cart" LOL. I should just go ahead and order every FO there. I'm gonna end up doing it eventually anyway.


----------



## linne1gi

AliOop said:


> I love your pipe divider swirl! That's what I did yesterday, too, and my results were... less than stellar. I may go back to just swirling colors on the top, which usually turns out very well for me (and it requires NO MATH).
> 
> 
> That looks fantastic! I've been wanting to try the lollipop swirl soon, but you've set the bar really high.


Thank you, but I did 6 tries all together, and boy are they difficult.  They really kicked my butt.  I did manage to get two successful attempts and I entered what I thought was my best - we shall see.



Catscankim said:


> omg those are absolutely adorable!!!! Good luck on the Soap Challenge. I think you have a winner there!!
> 
> And no, haven't tried comfort and joy yet. It's on my list of "I keep forgetting to add to my cart" LOL. I should just go ahead and order every FO there. I'm gonna end up doing it eventually anyway.


Thank you.  I've been entering challenges for the past year - and honestly have learned  lot!  I have loved every single fragrance I have ever gotten from Nurture Soap.  I only started ordering from them consistently during the past year.  They have never disappointed me.


----------



## KimW

Sofiepie said:


> Im really happy with how the layers and swirl turned out, its EXACTLY as I had designed. Super excited!


Be-A-U-TEE-Ful!!!


----------



## Catscankim

linne1gi said:


> Thank you.  I've been entering challenges for the past year - and honestly have learned  lot!  I have loved every single fragrance I have ever gotten from Nurture Soap.  I only started ordering from them consistently during the past year.  They have never disappointed me.


The free shipping and $1 per review perk is a plus for me. I love every FO I have gotten from them. Minus the Empress which did a weird color morph for me. It smells great, but turned yellow with TD. I still have 2 oz left, so will try a batch without the TD. It is supposed to discolor to light tan.


----------



## Zing

Cut my soap and posted pics 2 more soaps, alternating wall pours .  Now I have to practice piano for our annual caroling party with a twist -- online of course.  The good news we only have to clean what's in view of the camera.  Bad news is there's a lot of technology, thank goodness my millennial sons are in the house.  Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays, soapy people!


----------



## SPowers

AliOop said:


> I love your pipe divider swirl! That's what I did yesterday, too, and my results were... less than stellar. I may go back to just swirling colors on the top, which usually turns out very well for me (and it requires NO MATH)s
> 
> Your 'and it requires no math' statement has given me some anxiety!      Am I supposed to math using this technique??  I just eyeball it when I separate a batch for a given design and ultimately end up with too much of one colour or not enough of another.  It's a area that I tend to learn from my mistakes.
> Having said all that, I love the technique and love being able to see the design as it develops.


----------



## linne1gi

Catscankim said:


> The free shipping and $1 per review perk is a plus for me. I love every FO I have gotten from them. Minus the Empress which did a weird color morph for me. It smells great, but turned yellow with TD. I still have 2 oz left, so will try a batch without the TD. It is supposed to discolor to light tan.


According to their testing notes, the older formulation discolors to tan, but the new formulation does not discolor.  Do you know which you have?


----------



## AliOop

@SPowers all the YouTube soapers do these fancy calculations for how much soap they need to properly fill the base, and how much they need to fill the pipes. They helpfully offer their formulas for figuring this out.

I started doing the math, started getting a headache, and came up with a much better idea, IMO: 

Just make WAY TOO MUCH SOAP BATTER.  Have extra molds on hand. Ta-da!


----------



## linne1gi

Zing said:


> Cut my soap and posted pics 2 more soaps, alternating wall pours .  Now I have to practice piano for our annual caroling party with a twist -- online of course.  The good news we only have to clean what's in view of the camera.  Bad news is there's a lot of technology, thank goodness my millennial sons are in the house.  Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays, soapy people!


Enjoy your "safe" holiday party.  Merry Christmas to you as well.


----------



## Catscankim

linne1gi said:


> According to their testing notes, the older formulation discolors to tan, but the new formulation does not discolor.  Do you know which you have?


I just got it two weeks ago. I would presume I got the newer formula. But when I looked at their test notes then, it said it discolored, so maybe they were selling the old formula up until I got it. In my family we call that SL (Somers Luck) lol.



AliOop said:


> @SPowers all the YouTube soapers do these fancy calculations for how much soap they need to properly fill the base, and how much they need to fill the pipes. They helpfully offer their formulas for figuring this out.
> 
> I started doing the math, started getting a headache, and came up with a much better idea, IMO:
> 
> Just make WAY TOO MUCH SOAP BATTER.  Have extra molds on hand. Ta-da!


That's what I do LOL. or if I have a new mold, keep making extra less and less until I have the perfect amount. My regular loaf molds...I have them down to having no extra. My square loaf mold I always have one or two "guest bars". I'm still working on the slab mold lol.

If i am doing a fancy pour I always do extra, because I am bound to screw up the math somewhere along the line.


----------



## linne1gi

Catscankim said:


> I just got it two weeks ago. I would presume I got the newer formula. But when I looked at their test notes then, it said it discolored, so maybe they were selling the old formula up until I got it. In my family we call that SL (Somers Luck) lol.


Yes, or just plain "bad luck".



Catscankim said:


> That's what I do LOL. or if I have a new mold, keep making extra less and less until I have the perfect amount. My regular loaf molds...I have them down to having no extra. My square loaf mold I always have one or two "guest bars". I'm still working on the slab mold lol.
> 
> If i am doing a fancy pour I always do extra, because I am bound to screw up the math somewhere along the line.


Sometimes that works, and sometimes that doesn't work.  I am working on a soap with many layers - each layer needs to be precise.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

KiwiMoose said:


> Made this yesterday, and unmolded and cut today. It's Frangipani and Coconut scented with coconut cream added.
> View attachment 42584
> View attachment 42585


Just Beautiful' love your colors and the lacy design' Stunning

Bought another Heart Shaped Silicone Mold thought id test it out' & practice pipping too. today the house was cooler so I thought id put it in the oven just to heat it up a little so it can continue jelling on its own' I thought Id set the oven at its lowest temp' but when I checked it I was shocked to discover my oven was at 250* and my soap looked like soufflés oh my gosh! & they wanted to remain puffed up' I literally had to push them back down so strange, & my pipping didn't go as planned either. Yeah one of them kinda soaping Days.


----------



## linne1gi

KiwiMoose said:


> Made this yesterday, and unmolded and cut today. It's Frangipani and Coconut scented with coconut cream added.
> View attachment 42584
> View attachment 42585


I love this. Is it a mold or a mat?


----------



## KiwiMoose

linne1gi said:


> I love this. Is it a mold or a mat?


I put a mat in the bottom of the slab mold.  Then use a different colour on the mat part before pouring the main colour on top.


----------



## rdc1978

AliOop said:


> I made soap! Hadn't made any since Thanksgiving... so, practically forever.
> 
> This was my first batch in my new smaller slab mold from Nurture, and my second swing at a pipe divider swirl. My base soap thickened too fast to get the design I wanted, but it was still pretty. I think the swirled leftover batter that went into another mold looks even better though. Both are now insulated for the night, so we shall see what the morning brings.



We might have the same slab mold from Nurture.  I FLOVE it!  I have a huge slab mold and I'm not a fan because I make so many mistakes.  I think the NS one holds like 4 pounds of soap so I'm not super mad if things go poorly.


----------



## KiwiMoose

rdc1978 said:


> We might have the same slab mold from Nurture.  I FLOVE it!  I have a huge slab mold and I'm not a fan because I make so many mistakes.  I think the NS one holds like 4 pounds of soap so I'm not super mad if things go poorly.


I've not heard the term 'flove' before but i think I know what it means and will add it to my vocabulary ;-)


----------



## rdc1978

KiwiMoose said:


> I've not heard the term 'flove' before but i think I know what it means and will add it to my vocabulary ;-)



LOL, I'm sure you do.  I have young nephews and a sailor mouth so I'm trying to find creative ways to cut down on my cursing


----------



## AliOop

Yup, same one! I had a much bigger one and so now I need to adjust my soaping style to this different size. I also need to get a log splitter, I think, since the other one had a grid cutter. All in due time!


----------



## Ladka

I dispatched soap bars to three friend gardeners from another forum. I made four batches in the beginning of November so now they must be cured. They were sent as a surprise and here's hope it will be a very pleasant one!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

linne1gi said:


> I entered my 5th try at the Lollipop Swirl to the SoapChallengeClub.  This wasn't my favorite, but it turned out the best.  The scent, "Green Irish Tweed" from Elements Bath & Body, actually slowed my trace, so I could finally get a good lollipop swirl.


Love your Design & Colors


----------



## linne1gi

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Love your Design & Colors


Thank you.


----------



## Megan

I'll be cutting my lavender chamomile soap later. I had been meaning to make it for two weeks and finally got up the motivation last night. I CPOPed at a low temp again because after mixing my IR thermometer said 91 degrees Fahrenheit and the fragrance is not a heater. Here's to hoping it looks nice inside! I could tell when I was mixing that I should have used a bit more mica in my color portions, but I think a pastel will not look too bad.


----------



## Sofiepie

One of the first bar I made when staring soaping was an oatmilk bar. I’ve been using it for my face for a few weeks now and haven’t had a single blemish since! So today I decided to make some more to give away to friends and family. I did a little redesign, will post some pictures when I unmold and cut them.

Also yesterday I’ve spent all day making little christmas boxes for friends! I think they look really cute.


----------



## The_Phoenix

Kitchen remodel FINALLY finished. It's been an exciting (and busy) month-ish. A local spa owner placed a wholesale order and will be carrying my soaps in their boutique. She also wanted samples to pass out to her customers as a gift for the holidays. That's hugely flattering.

I haven't made soap in well over a month.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Zing said:


> More soapy stuff.  I made lotion bars for my sons for Christmas.  My first lotion bar recipe 2 years ago was a dupe of ClimbOn (for rock climbers) that has like 100 ingredients.  Since then I've done easy but highly effective 3 ingredient bars.  One of my sons recently confessed he ONLY likes my dupe ClimbOn (which I call ClamberUp).  So I hauled out all 100 ingredients tonight because, that's just the kind of dad I am.



Thanks for getting that thread about the rock climber lotion bar started way back when. After a bit of testing, I now have a “Hard Working Hemp Hand Bar” to gift a dear friend for Christmas.  She brings me duck eggs and garden veggies in abundance and also helps take care of the horses when my partner is away.  With all she does on her mini-farm, her hands take a beating. I was looking for a lotion bar with staying power, but wanted to stay away from butters.  I ended up with 50% beeswax and then a split between hemp oil and green tea infused apricot kernel oil, with 1% EOs. I add ROE to my oils, so I’m keeping my fingers crossed that the hemp oil will hold up. There’s a pleasant scent when the lotion goes on, but only the faintest lingering scent after a few minutes, which is what I wanted.


----------



## Ellacho

Sofiepie said:


> One of the first bar I made when staring soaping was an oatmilk bar. I’ve been using it for my face for a few weeks now and haven’t had a single blemish since! So today I decided to make some more to give away to friends and family. I did a little redesign, will post some pictures when I unmold and cut them.
> 
> Also yesterday I’ve spent all day making little christmas boxes for friends! I think they look really cute.



That's great to know that your oat milk soap helps to clear blemish/acne. 

Love your soap box!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

linne1gi said:


> Thank you.  I've been entering challenges for the past year - and honestly have learned  lot!  I have loved every single fragrance I have ever gotten from Nurture Soap.  I only started ordering from them consistently during the past year.  They have never disappointed me.


 
Have you tried Nurture’s Satsuma?  I experienced a tiny bit of ricing, but will try it again at a lower temp, because I LOVE the scent.  I’ve been using BB Orange Peel for an orange in blends, but it’s a little soft/flat for me and I’m not convinced that it’s hanging around for more than a month or so.  I’m hoping Satsuma will stick around.


----------



## Zing

Mobjack Bay said:


> Thanks for getting that thread about the rock climber lotion bar started way back when. After a bit of testing, I now have a “Hard Working Hemp Hand Bar” to gift a dear friend for Christmas.  She brings me duck eggs and garden veggies in abundance and also helps take care of the horses when my partner is away.  With all she does on her mini-farm, her hands take a beating. I was looking for a lotion bar with staying power, but wanted to stay away from butters.  I ended up with 50% beeswax and then a split between hemp oil and green tea infused apricot kernel oil, with 1% EOs. I add ROE to my oils, so I’m keeping my fingers crossed that the hemp oil will hold up. There’s a pleasant scent when the lotion goes on, but only the faintest lingering scent after a few minutes, which is what I wanted.


Your recipe is intriguing.  Now that I have a couple years experience with lotion bars and essential oils, I tweaked that old recipe for 2020.  I think the key thing is 50% beeswax.  I also used apricot kernel oil along with 100 other ingredients and scented with neroli, lemon, and lavender essential oils.  Some people's kids are spoiled....


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Zing said:


> Your recipe is intriguing.  Now that I have a couple years experience with lotion bars and essential oils, I tweaked that old recipe for 2020.  I think the key thing is 50% beeswax.  I also used apricot kernel oil along with 100 other ingredients and scented with neroli, lemon, and lavender essential oils.  Some people's kids are spoiled....


I am definitely not a poly-oil type formulator although I do intend to give Ms. Poly-oil Moose’s @KiwiMoose soap recipe a try one of these days.


----------



## TashaBird

Used my new Solstice presents! 7.5lb NS mold and cutter. I’m really hoping that I can get a taller guide on the cutter! It is a separate piece and unscrews. It’s great for a square loaf. But, it’s not tall enough to keep the round loaf steady. I’m planning on messaging them. Left it in my freezing garage and it was still warm 18hrs later! 
%100 tallow lavender rosemary loaf done. This is a customer favorite and a staple.


----------



## AliOop

Cleaned up my fire soap and the insides all have spooky faces. I like the drop swirl look of the two end pieces better (second pic), as well as the ITPS from the extra batter that went into my wave mold. They are scented with DB, but since I can't smell at all right now (thanks to C19), I can only guess that they smell great.

Also cleaned up the pipe divider swirl plop (pink soap). As expected, the unplanned ITPS (yellow soap) made from the leftover batter turned out better.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

The_Phoenix said:


> Kitchen remodel FINALLY finished. It's been an exciting (and busy) month-ish. A local spa owner placed a wholesale order and will be carrying my soaps in their boutique. She also wanted samples to pass out to her customers as a gift for the holidays. That's hugely flattering.
> 
> I haven't made soap in well over a month.


Thats so awesome w/ your soap' Congrats 



TashaBird said:


> Used my new Solstice presents! 7.5lb NS mold and cutter. I’m really hoping that I can get a taller guide on the cutter! It is a separate piece and unscrews. It’s great for a square loaf. But, it’s not tall enough to keep the round loaf steady. I’m planning on messaging them. Left it in my freezing garage and it was still warm 18hrs later!
> %100 tallow lavender rosemary loaf done. This is a customer favorite and a staple.


Thats awesome & such a pretty color too. 



AliOop said:


> Cleaned up my fire soap and the insides all have spooky faces. I like the drop swirl look of the two end pieces better (second pic), as well as the ITPS from the extra batter that went into my wave mold. They are scented with DB, but since I can't smell at all right now (thanks to C19), I can only guess that they smell great.
> 
> Also cleaned up the pipe divider swirl plop (pink soap). As expected, the unplanned ITPS (yellow soap) made from the leftover batter turned out better.
> View attachment 52607
> View attachment 52609


Love those Colors'


----------



## linne1gi

The_Phoenix said:


> Kitchen remodel FINALLY finished. It's been an exciting (and busy) month-ish. A local spa owner placed a wholesale order and will be carrying my soaps in their boutique. She also wanted samples to pass out to her customers as a gift for the holidays. That's hugely flattering.
> 
> I haven't made soap in well over a month.


That’s so great. I have my soaps in my hairdressers’ hair salon. She called me today to say there are only 12 soaps left and could I bring in more as she had a customer who wanted 15 of my soaps. That was my good news of the day, heck week.


----------



## TashaBird

I cut my soap from my new 7.5lb mold. My batter was too fluid and it got kind of muddy. Seems to be my theme lately.
My goal is to make a big batch of salt soap on Solatice, but I almost gave up today because I was so exhausted.
But I rallied and made a huge 7.5 lb ofSolstice Salt Soap. That is a WORK OUT!! I really love it though.


----------



## Catscankim

I am waiting for lye and oils to cool. I stayed at work an hour late. I got on the phone with my friend after work and it took too long. So kinda ran out of time. SOOO....I am doing a no colored soap with coconut FO that discolors. I want to see the real discoloration, since the last time i used it i added colors and clays. It will be a slanted...gonna cut the mold in half and figure out the color for the other half from there. Amazing how little dishes you use when just doing nothing fancy lol. Im excited. Two whole dishes lol, plus the one that contained the dry lye that i already washed out. And the stick blender.


----------



## The_Phoenix

linne1gi said:


> That’s so great. I have my soaps in my hairdressers’ hair salon. She called me today to say there are only 12 soaps left and could I bring in more as she had a customer who wanted 15 of my soaps. That was my good news of the day, heck week.


That’s awesome!


----------



## Louise Taylor

Today I removed options for shipping to the UK from my website. Sadly, after 1st January, I don’t have the infrastructure in place to sell there. Another Brexit fallout. I am hoping to do a swap with a UK based soaper so that we can be each other’s ‘responsible person’ but for now I can no longer sell to customers there. A last minute deal looks unlikely.


----------



## Sofiepie

Sofiepie said:


> One of the first bar I made when staring soaping was an oatmilk bar. I’ve been using it for my face for a few weeks now and haven’t had a single blemish since! So today I decided to make some more to give away to friends and family. I did a little redesign, will post some pictures when I unmold and cut them.
> 
> Also yesterday I’ve spent all day making little christmas boxes for friends! I think they look really cute.


These are the oatmilk facebars I was talking about! I think they look like tricolore icecream


----------



## Angie Gail

I used an M&P honey soap base to make some milk and honey soaps (added a little goat's milk). That's my goat Miss Fiona .


----------



## TashaBird

Life was simpler before the Black Friday sale. Valentine’s I used to have about 3 colors.


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken

Labeled some soaps to give to my coworkers tomorrow.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

The_Emerald_Chicken said:


> View attachment 52633
> 
> Labeled some soaps to give to my coworkers tomorrow.


Nicely done! I’ll have one of each, please.


----------



## violets2217

My first Christmas box arrived up north safely! She sent me this picture! It made me smile!






 I mailed 7 boxes on the 15th and only 2 have been delivered... fingers crossed they are delivered before Christmas! I used Pirate Ship for the first time... it was so easy and cool! I only made one mistake and will be patiently waiting for my refund. I also packed up my neighbors and coworkers gift bags today. 19 in total...so now I have room in my soap closet to cure more soap! 

Merry Christmas y’all!


----------



## TashaBird

Valentines palettes. A few friends stopped by to pick up their soap orders. And I made a couple soaps that I’m hoping I finally got right. Loving my gazillion samples from NS! I’m such a color person. You wouldn’t know it by looking at me, but I want ALL the colors! (That’s sarcasm, you would TOTALLY know it by looking at me!!! )


----------



## Zing

Zing said:


> So I got a delivery today from Bulk Apothecary.  I must have been SUI and got meadowfoam seed oil!  I don't even know what it is or used in?  LOL


Oh, meadowfoam seed oil, meadowfoam seed oil, meadowfoam seed oil, where have you been all my life?  I'm in my 50s and just now meeting you?!  Oh, the missed decades!
PEOPLE!  This stuff is the s---!  I decided to make a special lotion bar for Mrs. Zing's Christmas -- 1/3 each of white beeswax, shea, and my new best friend that I wish I could fill a tub with and bathe in, meadowfoam seed oil.  I think she'll like it.  Must. Wrap. Now. And. Not. Touch. 


Mobjack Bay said:


> Nicely done! I’ll have one of each, please.


@The_Emerald_Chicken , that's 2 of each for me.  You do remember we're coworkers, right?  Top floor, corner office?


----------



## TashaBird

Zing said:


> Oh, meadowfoam seed oil, meadowfoam seed oil, meadowfoam seed oil, where have you been all my life?  I'm in my 50s and just now meeting you?!  Oh, the missed decades!
> PEOPLE!  This stuff is the s---!  I decided to make a special lotion bar for Mrs. Zing's Christmas -- 1/3 each of white beeswax, shea, and my new best friend that I wish I could fill a tub with and bathe in, meadowfoam seed oil.  I think she'll like it.  Must. Wrap. Now. And. Not. Touch.
> 
> @The_Emerald_Chicken , that's 2 of each for me.  You do remember we're coworkers, right?  Top floor, corner office?


Well, SHOOT! How have I never heard of this MFSO?!! Do I need some?!


----------



## RevolutionSoap

Today I learned the hard way that FO can eat through cheap dollar store plastic cups. Now I know  and my soap room now smells like Bazooka Bubble Gum.


----------



## linne1gi

Zing said:


> Oh, meadowfoam seed oil, meadowfoam seed oil, meadowfoam seed oil, where have you been all my life?  I'm in my 50s and just now meeting you?!  Oh, the missed decades!
> PEOPLE!  This stuff is the s---!  I decided to make a special lotion bar for Mrs. Zing's Christmas -- 1/3 each of white beeswax, shea, and my new best friend that I wish I could fill a tub with and bathe in, meadowfoam seed oil.  I think she'll like it.  Must. Wrap. Now. And. Not. Touch.
> 
> @The_Emerald_Chicken , that's 2 of each for me.  You do remember we're coworkers, right?  Top floor, corner office?


I enjoyed this reply!    On another note I made cucumber and melon soap.  One of my favorite fragrances.  I seriously need to buy stock in Nurture Soap


----------



## AliOop

Zing said:


> Oh, meadowfoam seed oil, meadowfoam seed oil, meadowfoam seed oil, where have you been all my life?  I'm in my 50s and just now meeting you?!  Oh, the missed decades!


Rats, the secret is out!! Yes, this stuff is ahhhh-mazing. Due to cost, I hoard mine and only make products with it for people I REALLY like. 



TashaBird said:


> Well, SHOOT! How have I never heard of this MFSO?!! Do I need some?!


Yes, ma'am, you most certainly do. I like MFSO better than argan, which is saying a lot, bc I love argan!




linne1gi said:


> I enjoyed this reply!    On another note I made cucumber and melon soap.  One of my favorite fragrances.  I seriously need to buy stock in Nurture Soap


Those colors are perfect for that scent and name, and those swirls look great!


----------



## TashaBird

Waiting is so hard! But I may have figured out my new tallow. Crazy how the littlest change in I gredie Ts can throw off my whole technique!
Also, why did I have to pick a hobby with SOoooo many dishes?!


----------



## Martha

linne1gi said:


> I enjoyed this reply!    On another note I made cucumber and melon soap.  One of my favorite fragrances.  I seriously need to buy stock in Nurture SoapView attachment 52646


I just bought that fragrance for a friend. Looking forward to trying it out. Your soap is very pretty.


----------



## Satinfox

linne1gi said:


> I enjoyed this reply!    On another note I made cucumber and melon soap.  One of my favorite fragrances.  I seriously need to buy stock in Nurture SoapView attachment 52646


I think your soap is lovely.  I wonder does the cucumber melon FO discolor?


----------



## Zany_in_CO

AliOop said:


> Yes, this stuff is ahhhh-mazing. Due to cost, I hoard mine and only make products with it for people I REALLY like.


I agree with one difference. Since I like everybody who buys my lotions & creams, everybody gets meadowfoam!


----------



## Zing

Ugh.  So on Christmas Eve Eve, I decided to try something new and make a mud facial mask for Mrs. Zing's Christmas gift (she's definitely on the nice list, and loves masks).  It was something new to try and God only knows how it will turn out!!  This may have been a first and a last time what with all the sterilizing and various new substances.  It was like something out of the movie The Blob -- it just kept expanding and foaming and overflowing the bowl and taking over my entire soap shop!  Yikes-kers!  

As a backup gift, at least I have the luxury lotion bars made with Meadowfoam Seed Oil (O, meadowfoam seed oil, meadowfoam seed oil, meadowfoam seed oil, I will write poems for you) to give to her in case the mask is a bust.   

At the very least I discovered a wonderful new essential oil -- carrot seed!  I love to garden and this scent smells like gardening -- ON A DAY WE'RE GETTING A BLIZZARD AND TEMPS IN THE SINGLE DIGITS!! [Hope all my Minnesota homies are safe and sound -- my commute of 2 miles was harrowing.]  I need to research if carrot seed EO can go in CP soap.


----------



## GemstonePony

Zing said:


> Ugh.  So on Christmas Eve Eve, I decided to try something new and make a mud facial mask for Mrs. Zing's Christmas gift (she's definitely on the nice list, and loves masks).  It was something new to try and God only knows how it will turn out!!  This may have been a first and a last time what with all the sterilizing and various new substances.  It was like something out of the movie The Blob -- it just kept expanding and foaming and overflowing the bowl and taking over my entire soap shop!  Yikes-kers!
> 
> As a backup gift, at least I have the luxury lotion bars made with Meadowfoam Seed Oil (O, meadowfoam seed oil, meadowfoam seed oil, meadowfoam seed oil, I will write poems for you) to give to her in case the mask is a bust.
> 
> At the very least I discovered a wonderful new essential oil -- carrot seed!  I love to garden and this scent smells like gardening -- ON A DAY WE'RE GETTING A BLIZZARD AND TEMPS IN THE SINGLE DIGITS!! [Hope all my Minnesota homies are safe and sound -- my commute of 2 miles was harrowing.]  I need to research if carrot seed EO can go in CP soap.


I've thought about trying masks, but I'm still playing with lotion bars and shampoo. Lol, my commute home of 18-20 minutes took an hour today. Granted, I had to stop and scrape the ice off my wiper blades so they could function, but that didn't take that long. I'm hoping my commute tomorrow has better visibility, at least.


----------



## Misschief

Zing said:


> Ugh.  So on Christmas Eve Eve, I decided to try something new and make a mud facial mask for Mrs. Zing's Christmas gift (she's definitely on the nice list, and loves masks).  It was something new to try and God only knows how it will turn out!!  This may have been a first and a last time what with all the sterilizing and various new substances.  It was like something out of the movie The Blob -- it just kept expanding and foaming and overflowing the bowl and taking over my entire soap shop!  Yikes-kers!
> 
> As a backup gift, at least I have the luxury lotion bars made with Meadowfoam Seed Oil (O, meadowfoam seed oil, meadowfoam seed oil, meadowfoam seed oil, I will write poems for you) to give to her in case the mask is a bust.
> 
> At the very least I discovered a wonderful new essential oil -- carrot seed!  I love to garden and this scent smells like gardening -- ON A DAY WE'RE GETTING A BLIZZARD AND TEMPS IN THE SINGLE DIGITS!! [Hope all my Minnesota homies are safe and sound -- my commute of 2 miles was harrowing.]  I need to research if carrot seed EO can go in CP soap.


LOL... I made an eye cream with carrot seed oil.... my husband commented that he doesn't like the smell and not to wear it to bed.


----------



## Zing

GemstonePony said:


> I've thought about trying masks, but I'm still playing with lotion bars and shampoo. Lol, my commute home of 18-20 minutes took an hour today. Granted, I had to stop and scrape the ice off my wiper blades so they could function, but that didn't take that long. I'm hoping my commute tomorrow has better visibility, at least.


I haven't gotten to shampoo yet -- more substances -- but lotion bars are such low hanging fruit.  Gift recipients are amazed and they're so simple and cheap!  And, as a new Minnesotan, what the heck is happening?!  Chicago, for all its challenges, cleared their streets!!  Hello, Minneapolis!  I assumed  Minnesotans knew how to handle winter!!  Rant over.


Misschief said:


> LOL... I made an eye cream with carrot seed oil.... my husband commented that he doesn't like the smell and not to wear it to bed.


I kept thinking of you tonight, @Misschief , because I know you do lotions and potions.  For me, I'll do CP soap any day over this face mask stuff!!  And, not to interfere in your marriage or anything, but I need to have a talking to with your husband about this carrot seed oil.....


----------



## Misschief

Zing said:


> I haven't gotten to shampoo yet -- more substances -- but lotion bars are such low hanging fruit.  Gift recipients are amazed and they're so simple and cheap!  And, as a new Minnesotan, what the heck is happening?!  Chicago, for all its challenges, cleared their streets!!  Hello, Minneapolis!  I assumed  Minnesotans knew how to handle winter!!  Rant over.
> I kept thinking of you tonight, @Misschief , because I know you do lotions and potions.  For me, I'll do CP soap any day over this face mask stuff!!  And, not to interfere in your marriage or anything, but I need to have a talking to with your husband about this carrot seed oil.....


LOL... nah, the nose is the nose, ya nose?  I'll be honest, I was kind of turned off by the smell at first, too. 

I have a facial masque recipe that I love! I purchased the recipe, though. I've made facial masques (I'm Canadian, ok?) before but I really love the recipe I have now.


----------



## Catscankim

One of the PAs at work was buying some soap for last minute xmas gifts tonight. The Doc over heard, and wanted some soap. She got more freaked out over the lard than the lye on the ingredient label lol. Literally dropped a shrink wrapped and labeled bar on the floor...denting it. I guess its my bar now.

I asked her...do you use Dove soap? She says thats ALL she uses. Ok....they use tallowate, another word for beef tallow. “Omg, im vegan!” She says. So i have an order for vegan bars now lol. All have ready  NOW are my triple butter bars. I really wanted them to cure longer....they are about 2.5 months old right now. But they are still nice. I guess i can part with one for now.

Real soapy thing... i unmolded two loaves of soap. I should have planned better. Both batches are meant to be slant soaps. So i need to cut one diagonally, to make two separate loaves. Basically I need 2 molds for each one. I need 4 molds, and i only have two. And i got home from work too late to do the second half of either one. Im sure its fine. Just gotta do at least one tomorrow,


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Misschief said:


> my husband commented that he doesn't like the smell and not to wear it to bed.


LOL I know what he means. I feel the same. 

Re: CLAY MASKS
I use and love this _*Aztec Secret - Indian Healing Clay*_. Just add water and you're good to go. Wonderful stuff. It's available here at health food type stores. You may be able to find it locally _*@Zing*_ & _*@GemstonePony.*_

As a former resident of Bloomington MN (my daughter was born in Edina) I still remember Minnesota winters vividly. We couldn't use the swimming pool at the apartment complex where we lived until July! I carried a snow shovel in the trunk of my car to use to get out of the parking lot at the store! Around Happy Hour, I got a kick out of seeing cars & trucks parked in front of local watering holes with their motors running. Ah yes, it's a grand state to celebrate winter!


----------



## Moonlit Owl Soaps

The_Emerald_Chicken said:


> View attachment 52633
> 
> Labeled some soaps to give to my coworkers tomorrow.


I love how you labelled these! They look amazing!


----------



## The_Phoenix

Zing said:


> Oh, meadowfoam seed oil, meadowfoam seed oil, meadowfoam seed oil, where have you been all my life?  I'm in my 50s and just now meeting you?!  Oh, the missed decades!
> PEOPLE!  This stuff is the s---!  I decided to make a special lotion bar for Mrs. Zing's Christmas -- 1/3 each of white beeswax, shea, and my new best friend that I wish I could fill a tub with and bathe in, meadowfoam seed oil.  I think she'll like it.  Must. Wrap. Now. And. Not. Touch.
> 
> @The_Emerald_Chicken , that's 2 of each for me.  You do remember we're coworkers, right?  Top floor, corner office?


Right? It’s my favorite oil for lotion bars and whipped body butter. So light and absorbs quickly.


----------



## AliOop

Re: carrot seed oil, I cover up the smell with a few drops of skin-loving EOs.

When I first began using it, it was around the same time that I discovered how to make a simple hyaluronic acid serum. Will share my simple recipe if anyone interested.

Anyway, after 2 weeks of using the HA serum and the carrot seed oil, my skin looked better than it had in decades. Dark spots were lightened, fine lines seemed to be gone, and there was a freshness that I hadn’t seen for a long time.

Then we moved to Texas. Even now, almost two years after leaving the Sauna State, my skin still hasn’t forgiven me. I think it was a combo of the heat, humidity, and scary amount of hair products needed to keep my hair from looking like a Brillo pad.

@Misschief if you care to share where you purchased your mask recipe, maybe that’s what I need to finally coax my skin back to it’s pre-Texas state.


----------



## Misschief

AliOop said:


> Re: carrot seed oil, I cover up the smell with a few drops of skin-loving EOs.
> 
> When I first began using it, it was around the same time that I discovered how to make a simple hyaluronic acid serum. Will share my simple recipe if anyone interested.
> 
> Anyway, after 2 weeks of using the HA serum and the carrot seed oil, my skin looked better than it had in decades. Dark spots were lightened, fine lines seemed to be gone, and there was a freshness that I hadn’t seen for a long time.
> 
> Then we moved to Texas. Even now, almost two years after leaving the Sauna State, my skin still hasn’t forgiven. I think it was a combo of the humidity plus the scary amount of hair products needed to keep my hair from looking like a Brillo pad.
> 
> @Misschief if you care to share where you purchased your mask recipe, maybe that’s what I need to finally coax my skin back to it’s pre-Texas state.



I bought it from DIY Bath & Body on Etsy. I've been making, using, and selling it for 2 years now and am gaining a following. I'm getting repeat customers for this one. 





__





						This item is unavailable - Etsy
					

Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewellery, and more… lots more.




					www.etsy.com


----------



## AliOop

@Misschief thank you! I loved the other recipe you shared from them, as well.


----------



## Misschief

AliOop said:


> @Misschief thank you! I loved the other recipe you shared from them, as well.


I have to say that I have all her recipes and I love most of them. I don't make all of them to sell but I do make a few.


----------



## TashaBird

Catscankim said:


> One of the PAs at work was buying some soap for last minute xmas gifts tonight. The Doc over heard, and wanted some soap. She got more freaked out over the lard than the lye on the ingredient label lol. Literally dropped a shrink wrapped and labeled bar on the floor...denting it. I guess its my bar now.
> 
> I asked her...do you use Dove soap? She says thats ALL she uses. Ok....they use tallowate, another word for beef tallow. “Omg, im vegan!” She says. So i have an order for vegan bars now lol. All have ready  NOW are my triple butter bars. I really wanted them to cure longer....they are about 2.5 months old right now. But they are still nice. I guess i can part with one for now.
> 
> Real soapy thing... i unmolded two loaves of soap. I should have planned better. Both batches are meant to be slant soaps. So i need to cut one diagonally, to make two separate loaves. Basically I need 2 molds for each one. I need 4 molds, and i only have two. And i got home from work too late to do the second half of either one. Im sure its fine. Just gotta do at least one tomorrow,


What an interesting response. As a recovering vegan myself I’m kind of on a mission to (re-) normalize the use of lard and tallow.


----------



## Lperdue

The_Emerald_Chicken said:


> View attachment 52633
> 
> Labeled some soaps to give to my coworkers tomorrow.


Love your labeling


----------



## SPowers

AliOop said:


> Rats, the secret is out!! Yes, this stuff is ahhhh-mazing. Due to cost, I hoard mine and only make products with it for people I REALLY like.
> 
> 
> Yes, ma'am, you most certainly do. I like MFSO better than argan, which is saying a lot, bc I love argan!
> 
> 
> 
> Those colors are perfect for that scent and name, and those swirls look great!



I read something about this oil a while back but only bought it recently.  I actually just start making lotion bars so will have to try this!  Thanks!


----------



## AliOop

Zany_in_CO said:


> I agree with one difference. Since I like everybody who buys my lotions & creams, everybody gets meadowfoam!


I only give away and don’t sell, so there is that.


----------



## SPowers

linne1gi said:


> I entered my 5th try at the Lollipop Swirl to the SoapChallengeClub.  This wasn't my favorite, but it turned out the best.  The scent, "Green Irish Tweed" from Elements Bath & Body, actually slowed my trace, so I could finally get a good lollipop swirl.


Those are gorgeous!  I've made a few with my pvc pipe but I don't particularly working with it - it's black for 1 thing so it's kind of hard to see what you're doing.  I just received a proper silicone tube mold so will definitely be putting it to the test after the holidays!


----------



## AliOop

Misschief said:


> I have to say that I have all her recipes and I love most of them. I don't make all of them to sell but I do make a few.


Thanks, I just purchased the Facial Mud Mask/Masque recipe, as well as two others, since her 20% coupon made it worth my while.


----------



## Misschief

AliOop said:


> Thanks, I just purchased the Facial Mud Mask/Masque recipe, as well as two others, since her 20% coupon made it worth my while.


Which ones??


----------



## AliOop

Misschief said:


> Which ones??


Besides the facial mask/masque recipe you recommended, I purchased the solid shampoo bar and conditioner bar recipes. Yes, there are many such recipes out there for free. But I liked her ingredient lists, and her track record of all positive reviews.


----------



## TashaBird

SPowers said:


> Those are gorgeous!  I've made a few with my pvc pipe but I don't particularly working with it - it's black for 1 thing so it's kind of hard to see what you're doing.  I just received a proper silicone tube mold so will definitely be putting it to the test after the holidays!


Ive started wearing a headlamp w my pvc mold.


----------



## AliOop

TashaBird said:


> Ive started wearing a headlamp w my pvc mold.


What a great idea! Yet another thing to steal borrow repurpose from my husband's workbench!


----------



## Misschief

AliOop said:


> Besides the facial mask/masque recipe you recommended, I purchased the solid shampoo bar and conditioner bar recipes. Yes, there are many such recipes out there for free. But I liked her ingredient lists, and her track record of all positive reviews.


Those are two of my best selling products. I can barely keep them in stock.


----------



## TashaBird

AliOop said:


> What a great idea! Yet another thing to steal borrow repurpose from my husband's workbench!


My soap shop is currently closed for remodeling.


----------



## AliOop

TashaBird said:


> My soap shop is currently closed for remodeling.


What a nice Christmas present. Gotta love our supportive hubs!


----------



## Melysg25

AliOop said:


> Besides the facial mask/masque recipe you recommended, I purchased the solid shampoo bar and conditioner bar recipes. Yes, there are many such recipes out there for free. But I liked her ingredient lists, and her track record of all positive reviews.


What do you mean you purchased recipes? Can that be done here? Is this a feature on SMF I'm just not aware of?


----------



## GemstonePony

Melysg25 said:


> What do you mean you purchased recipes? Can that be done here? Is this a feature on SMF I'm just not aware of?


I believe they're referring to a seller on Etsy. Her handle is DIY Bath and Body.


----------



## math ace

What soapy thing have I done today?  

1.  Working on destashing some fragrances. I'm really trying to clean and organize my soaping supplies.  That being said - I got 2 new molds in the mail today!  

2.  Thinking about trying my first piped soap top.


----------



## TashaBird

I worked and then vacuum sealed some soap dough. And practiced my first dove.


----------



## AliOop

GemstonePony said:


> I believe they're referring to a seller on Etsy. Her handle is DIY Bath and Body.


@Melysg25 yes, what GemstonePony said is correct. I purchased some bodycare recipes from DIY Bath and Body, an Etsy seller recommended by @Misschief.


----------



## Catscankim

I received my new FO's today. Just got home from work and unpacked them. I got Barber Shoppe, Beach, Living Coral Reef, Aloe Water and Sea Kelp, and Lavender 40/42, all from WSP. The first three are new to me, and the other two are regular purchases. I love the Barber Shoppe and the Living Coral Reef, not so sure about the Beach smell. I dunno what it is supposed to smell like. It's nice I guess, but doesn't smell like anything beach OOB.

If I can manage to drag myself away from playing with my new computer then I will make some soap LOL.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

playing with my new LightBox!


----------



## RevolutionSoap

AliOop said:


> What a nice Christmas present. Gotta love our supportive hubs!


And wives!  Some of us are the hubs.


----------



## AliOop

RevolutionSoap said:


> And wives!  Some of us are the hubs.


I was actually trying to get @Zing's goat bc he's usually the first husband to pipe up. 

But you are right - a good spouse -whether husband or wife - is a blessing.


----------



## RevolutionSoap

I got @Zing's back now lol. 

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## linne1gi

Satinfox said:


> I think your soap is lovely.  I wonder does the cucumber melon FO discolor?


Thankfully, Cucumber & Melon fragrance oil does NOT discolor!


----------



## Zing

AliOop said:


> What a nice Christmas present. Gotta love our supportive hubs!


Ahem. 


RevolutionSoap said:


> And wives!  Some of us are the hubs.


Thanks, Bud.

My wife is the blessing-est of them all.


----------



## SPowers

TashaBird said:


> Ive started wearing a headlamp w my pvc mold.



That's a thought... I'm thinking the new mold will help me immensly!


----------



## msunnerstood

I finally got my mad mica order today after a usps delay. Its always an experience to open their boxes. Ive been waiting for my black to arrive for a soap I want to make so that will happen tonight. also got voodoo and magic beans.


----------



## SPowers

AliOop said:


> Re: carrot seed oil, I cover up the smell with a few drops of skin-loving EOs.
> 
> When I first began using it, it was around the same time that I discovered how to make a simple hyaluronic acid serum. Will share my simple recipe if anyone interested.
> 
> Anyway, after 2 weeks of using the HA serum and the carrot seed oil, my skin looked better than it had in decades. Dark spots were lightened, fine lines seemed to be gone, and there was a freshness that I hadn’t seen for a long time.
> 
> Then we moved to Texas. Even now, almost two years after leaving the Sauna State, my skin still hasn’t forgiven me. I think it was a combo of the heat, humidity, and scary amount of hair products needed to keep my hair from looking like a Brillo pad.
> 
> @Misschief if you care to share where you purchased your mask recipe, maybe that’s what I need to finally coax my skin back to it’s pre-Texas state.



I'm very interested in the syaluronic acide serum if you are sharing... I really need the 'freshness' back!  TIA



msunnerstood said:


> I finally got my mad mica order today after a usps delay. Its always an experience to open their boxes. Ive been waiting for my black to arrive for a soap I want to make so that will happen tonight. also got voodoo and magic beans.



I placed my Mad Micas order on Nov 29th... I'm still waiting!


----------



## msunnerstood

SPowers said:


> I placed my Mad Micas order on Nov 29th... I'm still waiting!


They shipped my order quickly but it moved through the usps system slowwwwly. spent 4 business days in one city.


----------



## SPowers

msunnerstood said:


> They shipped my order quickly but it moved through the usps system slowwwwly. spent 4 business days in one city.



The crazy thingmy pkg arrived in Detroit,MI on Dec 14th (I live across the river in Windsor - 1 mile away) but my package went to Toronto to clear customs!  It took 8 days to clear customs and it still seems to be in some 'facility' in Toronto!  No wonder the postal service has a rep for inefficiency!


----------



## KiwiMoose

I'm making rice soap!  The lye solution got fairly warm with the rice water in there I must say @Dawni


----------



## Misschief

KiwiMoose said:


> I'm making rice soap!  The lye solution got fairly warm with the rice water in there I must say @Dawni


It smells good, though.


----------



## luluzapcat

It's been a 2-day soap-fest here. Yesterday I designed and then 3D printed a soap mold; my first real project with this printer and super exciting. While the print ran, I made transparent melt and pour soap base for the first time! More excitement!

And today I got to melt some of my melt and pour, tint it, and try it out in my new mold. Success! I got just what I was aiming for. THRILLING.

This is all in service of an over-ambitious idea I have for a Valentine's day soap...having managed to totally miss Xmas soap timing, I'm racing the clock on this one.

There are about 4 more steps to test out before I can actually try to make the thing I see in my head. But it's all such a fun trip regardless of where I end up (or WHEN).


----------



## KiwiMoose

Misschief said:


> It smells good, though.


It does!  It smells like rice!  I managed a few colours and (I think) a bit of an Ione swirl (no @Zing - not LONE swirl - how many time s do I have to tell you!!??)
Here's what it looks like on the top, which I just realised should be the bottom because I put a silicone mat in the bottom of the mold so it's gonna be an upside-down soap.  Sigh!  Now i realise I've done the Ione swirl upside down too!  Oh well - lucky it smells good.


----------



## msunnerstood

I decided to do a dark soap. Here is the top. Its scented with little black dress and I also used the large hex eco glitter my daughter got me for Christmas.


----------



## TashaBird

msunnerstood said:


> I decided to do a dark soap. Here is the top. Its scented with little black dress and I also used the large hex eco glitter my daughter got me for Christmas.
> 
> View attachment 52746


What did you make the large pearls with? They’re so shiny!

My “soap shop” has been closed for remodeling. Got a couple new overhead lights, some new shelves, and some wood paneling. I got the hubs some power tools he wanted for Christmas, he gets to use them to build stuff. It’s the circle of giving! Wrapped and labeled my goat milk and honey soap that finished curing, packaged some soap orders. First batch of salt soap sold out in an hour! (There were only 10 bars. Haha) And, I finally put away my two new pull throughs. I just wanted to keep staring at them! And, continuing to obsess over which extruder I should get.


----------



## msunnerstood

TashaBird said:


> What did you make the large pearls with? They’re so shiny!


White soap dough rolled in pearl-colored mica. the small pearls are rolled in it too but they are harder to see in that pic. I did the piping with black and then a few stripes of white so it made some of it look like ribbons going through. 

I LOVE your pull through soap. It's beautiful!


----------



## Catscankim

My friend works at a real estate agency and they want soaps for new home owners welcome packages. YAY ME!! I wrapped and labeled and dropped off 24 bars for them tonight. They wanted 20 bars, I made a deal and sold 24.

I stopped by a store tonight that bought a bunch of soap from me to sell. I was just checking in. The owner was like "how many did I buy from you" lol. I'm like 24. He said that's all I have left and pointed...handful of soaps. Maybe 6 left. Bongs, pipes, and my soap on the same shelf LOL They are all xmasy smells left. So I told him that if they don't sell by next week I can switch them out for him. *I need to keep this guy*. All the beachy smells sold, But not the Christmas smells. He wants more to sell, cause now he is making $3 per bar of soap with his mark up.

An antique store bought a bunch for selling, plus I sold A LOT for christmas.

Not a bad problem to have...but I am down to 19 bars of  "ready" soap. Who knew I would have this problem LOL.

My soapy thing today is mass production LOL. Now I am almost out of lye, and my order doesn't come in till tuesday. I thought the  Christmas buying frenzy was over and I got worried that it was all short-lived sales. But I still have customers, and repeat customers that want more. One girl bought a bunch from me for xmas gifts and now her giftees are calling me for more. And the real estate agency was a big winner for me today.

Oh, and I have all those soaps that I didn't know what to do with...all good soap, just either too small or ugly. I talked to a girl tonight that works for an assisted living facility. She's gonna take my box...I dunno, maybe 50 bars. She's gonna sell them for a dollar or two at her facility, and I told her I would give her half of the money of what she sells. I was going to donate them, but if they still go to a good cause, why not. I was going to give them away anyway.

Seriously, this all happened this week LOL. My new soapy thing is researching and learning master batching.


----------



## TashaBird

msunnerstood said:


> White soap dough rolled in pearl-colored mica. the small pearls are rolled in it too but they are harder to see in that pic. I did the piping with black and then a few stripes of white so it made some of it look like ribbons going through.
> 
> I LOVE your pull through soap. It's beautiful!


I love those pearls! I am sculpting some little doves and I might try putting some mica on the outside. This pull through was a plate I custom ordered, and it didn’t turn out right the first time. I can’t believe I actually got little spirals! 

I dreamed about soap last night and resetting up my soap area after the hubs built new shelves. The new light over the sink shows how dirty it is and I wish I hadn’t put it there now so I wouldn’t know.


----------



## AliOop

SPowers said:


> I placed my Mad Micas order on Nov 29th... I'm still waiting!


Sorry, just seeing this post! I’ll post the recipe in the Bath and Body Forum and tag you in it.


----------



## msunnerstood

Here is the cut of the dark soap. Im pretty happy with it but im looking for a spacially talented person to place my embeds for me   I did pretty good on the top ones so the bars were equally spaced apart but the side pearls are another story


----------



## Mobjack Bay

If I could only find my new little heart column mold, I would be trying to squeeze in a soap for Valentine’s Day.  I’m afraid it has gone to the bottom of a stack of fabric or into an unrelated box of dyeing supplies in my soaping, sewing, tie dyeing workspace.  

@msunnerstood - that’s really impressive!


----------



## Zing

KiwiMoose said:


> It does!  It smells like rice!  I managed a few colours and (I think) a bit of an Ione swirl (no @Zing - not LONE swirl - how many time s do I have to tell you!!??)
> Here's what it looks like on the top, which I just realised should be the bottom because I put a silicone mat in the bottom of the mold so it's gonna be an upside-down soap.  Sigh!  Now i realise I've done the Ione swirl upside down too!  Oh well - lucky it smells good.
> View attachment 52743


Glad to see your spell-checker is working again.  I wasn't sure you were reading my cracks or not. 
Seriously, great color combo -- very Arizona-y/New Mexico-y.  And you've developed a new design as well.  Looking forward to the cut.


----------



## Misschief

Ah, it feels so good to be soaping again. I made a batch of my Salt & Pepper soap. The white side has poppy seeds (to mimic pepper), while the black side has coarse sea salt in it. It's scented with Fresh Linen FO.


----------



## msunnerstood

Misschief said:


> Ah, it feels so good to be soaping again. I made a batch of my Salt & Pepper soap. The white side has poppy seeds (to mimic pepper), while the black side has coarse sea salt in it. It's scented with Fresh Linen FO.
> 
> View attachment 52759


Are the colors split all the way down? Did you use a divider?
I love the design


----------



## Misschief

msunnerstood said:


> Are the colors split all the way down? Did you use a divider?
> I love the design


Yes, one side is white, one side black. Yes, I used a divider. Then I hanger swirled side to side. Here's how I set up the mold, and a pic from a previous batch. 

I always sell out of this one.


----------



## msunnerstood

Misschief said:


> Yes, one side is white, one side black. Yes, I used a divider. Then I hanger swirled side to side. Here's how I set up the mold, and a pic from a previous batch.
> 
> I always sell out of this one.


Thank you! Its beautiful!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Cut my rice soap today.  There's more river than land in this one, lol!
I actually wish I hadn't swirled so much.  I tell myself to swirl more because I often don't do it enough to get a good design - but due to the fine ribbons of pouring I really should have been more minimalist for this one.  Oh well - still looking forward to trying this one and finding out what all the fuss is about with rice!


----------



## Misschief

Second batch of soap today is under cover now. This one is Lemon Poppyseed, scented with a combination of Lemon EO and Freshly Zested Lemon FO.


----------



## Catscankim

Waiting for a layer to firm up on a batch using my new Living Coral Reef FO from Crafter's Choice/WSP. It is behaving nicely thus far. I know everybody says to do test batches, but my test batch is a full loaf with a tried and true soap recipe that I know how it behaves. 

For the color I am using a mix of plain yellow and magenta that i bought a while ago from BB. It makes a nice coral color, half and half yellow and magenta. Will update with pics tomorrow.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Misschief said:


> Second batch of soap today is under cover now. This one is Lemon Poppyseed, scented with a combination of Lemon EO and Freshly Zested Lemon FO.


You're on a roll!  I love the pepper and salt soap design. Very clever you!


----------



## The Park Bench

Cut my first drop swirl soap and used a soap stamp for the first time.... I think I like both


----------



## TashaBird

The Park Bench said:


> Cut my first drop swirl soap and used a soap stamp for the first time.... I think I like both


What are the dimensions of that mold?!!


----------



## math ace

TONIGHT, I made my first attempt at piping a soap top.  It was an epic failure!


----------



## TashaBird

Finally putting my “soap shop” back together after some upgrades. New light, shelves, paneling. Prepping for some soaps this week. Accidentally added double castor oil to on batch of liquid oils. So now I have to figure out how to change a recipe to have that work. I’m just glad I caught it!!!


----------



## KimW

The Park Bench said:


> Cut my first drop swirl soap and used a soap stamp for the first time.... I think I like both


Ohhh - liking that soap and stamp.  Did you order the stamp, or make it yourself?


----------



## Zing

My chuckle for the day:  My sister-in-law bought several of my soaps to give as Christmas gifts.  One recipient said, "you spent too much, you shouldn't have."  My SIL said, "don't worry, my brother-in-law loves to make soap and practically gives it away."   Then the recipient said "IT'S _HOMEMADE_??!!  THAT'S EVEN WORSE!  I DON'T DESERVE THIS!"


----------



## Misschief

Zing said:


> My chuckle for the day:  My sister-in-law bought several of my soaps to give as Christmas gifts.  One recipient said, "you spent too much, you shouldn't have."  My SIL said, "don't worry, my brother-in-law loves to make soap and practically gives it away."   Then the recipient said "IT'S _HOMEMADE_??!! THAT'S EVEN WORSE! I DON'T DESERVE THIS!"


Just goes to show just how much we underestimate what we do, doesn't it? We always add one ingredient that the big players don't..... love!


----------



## msunnerstood

math ace said:


> TONIGHT, I made my first attempt at piping a soap top.  It was an epic failure!


I had a hard time with piping myself. Im still not great at it because im spacially challenged but someone on a video i watched said "do the outer rows first, because the middle will be forgiving and can be camoflaged" and that helped me a lot


----------



## AliOop

@TashaBird Your soap space looks fab!  To fix the batch where you added double castor, I’d measure out another batch of all those oils, minus the castor. Mix that well with the batch that has double castor, then split it in two. Now you have two correct batches. 

My soapy thing today actually started yesterday when I made the syndet shampoo bar recipe and the solid conditioner bar recipe, both from DIY Bath and Body. The water bath process wasn't bad at all, but next time I'll use the microwave to save time and utensils. I was very glad for wearing a respirator, since that SCI powder does go everywhere.

Today I got to try them out, and.... I LOVE them! Washing and conditioning my thick, curly, dry hair has never been easier. The post-wash feel is very nice, too - soft and about as well-behaved as my hair ever is.

Not knowing how I would like these products, my initial ingredient orders were pretty small. After seeing how easy they are to make, and how well they work, I immediately ordered more SCI powder, BTMS50, and liquid silk protein. Doubt I'll ever go back to liquid shampoo or conditioner.


----------



## TashaBird

Just made two pull throughs. One was mostly so that i could have a variety of purples for a Prince soap that I’m planning. The other was to test green and orange for a flag of Ireland soap that I want to do. The making went smooth, and even clean up wasn’t too bad. Hoping the green and orange don’t turn to mush. 
Then I fell down a YouTube rabbit hole of Gaelic terms of endearment. And, that was lovely! Now I want to go to Ireland.



AliOop said:


> @TashaBird Your soap space looks fab!  For the batch where you added double castor, I’d double all the rest of the oils, mix well, then split it in two. Now you have two correct batches.
> 
> My soapy thing today actually started yesterday when I made the syndet shampoo bar recipe and the solid conditioner bar recipe, both from DIY Bath and Body. The water bath process wasn't bad at all, but next time I'll use the microwave to save time and utensils. I was very glad for wearing a respirator, since that SCI powder does go everywhere.
> 
> Today I got to try them out, and.... I LOVE them! Washing and conditioning my thick, curly, dry hair has never been easier. The post-wash feel is very nice, too - soft and about as well-behaved as my hair ever is.
> 
> Not knowing how I would like these products, my initial ingredient orders were pretty small. After seeing how easy they are to make, and how well they work, I immediately ordered more SCI powder, BTMS50, and liquid silk protein. Doubt I'll ever go back to liquid shampoo or conditioner.


So measure out the other oils again, without the castor oil? That’s very smart!! Thanks! It’s my pull through recipe so it’s single batch usually, but I guess if I mixed it good and then separated it, that’d work!


----------



## rdc1978

I did a lot of soaping this weekend.  As usual, I have about a 50% success rate. 
But I'm happy with this slanted layers soap. This is my 4th try and I think I'm getting better.


----------



## The Park Bench

TashaBird said:


> What are the dimensions of that mold?!!


My husband makes my molds.  I will measure it tomorrow and let you know 



KimW said:


> Ohhh - liking that soap and stamp.  Did you order the stamp, or make it yourself?


A customer had her teenage son make it for me.  I LOVE it!


----------



## violets2217

AliOop said:


> Today I got to try them out, and.... I LOVE them! Washing and conditioning my thick, curly, dry hair has never been easier.


I really want to try to make both of these. I’m thinking I’m skilled enough now to try it! But it would just be for me and my kids, if I can get them to use ‘em! But I guess my question is... are they really too expensive to make for personal use? I know I could just buy them... but I’ve kinda set a goal to make to make all my personal care/make-up products and I’ve got hair conditioner and deodorant left to go! Plus I just love using the stuff I made! Lol!


----------



## AliOop

@violets2217 Honestly, it took a lot less skill to make a shampoo bar than it does to make CP or HP soap. I haven't added up the total cost per bar. For true cost comparison, I'll need to see how long each bar lasts. Although I'd never even tried a solid shampoo bar and conditioner before, I sure didn't want to give some retailer $20+ of my money that could go towards ingredients to make my own. Besides, what if I liked theirs, but couldn't recreate it? It seemed so much more sensible to spend the money on ingredients to make one myself, and go from there.

I'd be willing to bet that if you let the kids pick their own fragrance, they will happily use these instead of liquid shampoo. It is so easy to use - rub the bar on top of the head and put it back on the soap dish. No fiddling with the cap, no squirting out too much and watching half of it go down the drain... sooo much easier, and so much less waste!

Also, most of the ingredients for the shampoo bar and conditioner bar can be used in other products, including lotions, lotion bars, foaming bath butter, creams, etc.  I splurged on some additional ingredients to make a dark eye circle cream. Not only can I use some of my existing ingredients that were purchased for the shampoo bars, but the total cost to make batches and batches of the eye cream was less than the cost of one small pricey pot of said cream at the make-up counter.


----------



## Misschief

AliOop said:


> @TashaBird Your soap space looks fab!  To fix the batch where you added double castor, I’d measure out another batch of all those oils, minus the castor. Mix that well with the batch that has double castor, then split it in two. Now you have two correct batches.
> 
> My soapy thing today actually started yesterday when I made the syndet shampoo bar recipe and the solid conditioner bar recipe, both from DIY Bath and Body. The water bath process wasn't bad at all, but next time I'll use the microwave to save time and utensils. I was very glad for wearing a respirator, since that SCI powder does go everywhere.
> 
> Today I got to try them out, and.... I LOVE them! Washing and conditioning my thick, curly, dry hair has never been easier. The post-wash feel is very nice, too - soft and about as well-behaved as my hair ever is.
> 
> Not knowing how I would like these products, my initial ingredient orders were pretty small. After seeing how easy they are to make, and how well they work, I immediately ordered more SCI powder, BTMS50, and liquid silk protein. Doubt I'll ever go back to liquid shampoo or conditioner.


My avatar is me, with my hair after using the shampoo bar and conditioner. My hair is dry, wavy, and fine (but I have a LOT of it). I've been using the shampoo bars for about 3 years now and love them! I'm my biggest fan, to be honest.


----------



## violets2217

So my soapy endeavor today was donating some  “ugly” soap to a local homeless shelter today. Two batches that seized and didn’t behave well! Also... thanks to @AliOop glowing review I just purchased some recipes from DIY Bath and Body Shop... and of course since they were on sale I bought 3, instead of the 2 I needed! But in all honesty I could have bought 5! I really like that Etsy shop!


----------



## Catscankim

I cut my Living Coral Reef soap from yesterday. Its pretty, but I am so frustrated with Titanium dioxide lol. I have probably read every single message here on it, and followed some yt tutorials. I just can't get it without the boogers. I have tried several white micas, but I'm not happy with the white, and you tend to need A LOT to make it even somewhat white.

I finally did a bigger batch the other day and put it into a squeeze bottle with a nut in it. I shake it up every time I walk past it. It's been marinating all week, being shook regiularly. I'm obsessed LOL. I used it yesterday for my itp swirl, and the stupid td has bigger boogers than usual. Maybe I will try popping it in the mini food processor tomorrow, see if that helps. I dunno..I'm at a loss.

The best way that I have found was to add my td and oil to a sandwich baggie and use a little plastic scraper to get it smooth, but that is so time consuming, and I would like to have it in a bigger batch.

Anyway, I will take pics of my coral reef soap tomorrow. My phone is charging and I gotta get ready for work (working night shift tonight). it is nothing special...did a solid layer on the bottom and an itp swirl for the rest.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Calendula and Confetti soap made:


----------



## Misschief

violets2217 said:


> So my soapy endeavor today was donating some  “ugly” soap to a local homeless shelter today. Two batches that seized and didn’t behave well! Also... thanks to @AliOop glowing review I just purchased some recipes from DIY Bath and Body Shop... and of course since they were on sale I bought 3, instead of the 2 I needed! But in all honesty I could have bought 5! I really like that Etsy shop!


Curious minds and all... which recipes? (I have all of them!)


----------



## math ace

msunnerstood said:


> I had a hard time with piping myself. Im still not great at it because im spacially challenged but someone on a video i watched said "do the outer rows first, because the middle will be forgiving and can be camoflaged" and that helped me a lot







The big white area at the top of the soap was suppose to be my piping.  It started out OK, but as I went along, the batter got thinner, too thin to hold.  So, I leveled it, added some color to swirl the top and then added my embed hearts.  It is still OK, just not piped!


----------



## msunnerstood

math ace said:


> View attachment 52787
> 
> 
> The big white area at the top of the soap was suppose to be my piping.  It started out OK, but as I went along, the batter got thinner, too thin to hold.  So, I leveled it, added some color to swirl the top and then added my embed hearts.  It is still OK, just not piped!


These are really pretty bars and i like the heart embeds!


----------



## kevenaeakin

Zing said:


> Glad to see your spell-checker is working again.  I wasn't sure you were reading my cracks or not.
> Seriously, great color combo -- very Arizona-y/New Mexico-y.  And you've developed a new design as well.  Looking forward to the cut.


 love those colours


----------



## Mobjack Bay

@Catscankim I used the baggie method to smooth out some really lumpy TD a couple of weeks ago while I was in zoom meeting!  With the bag sitting in a shallow tray there was no worrying about spillage.  The TD was like cream after an hour and my meeting seemed shorter.   

As far as soapy things go, I found my heart embed column mold and will make the embed tomorrow.  Since I’m off from work this week, I’m making the most of my time by running FO and EO tests. I set up a spreadsheet for the key information from the suppliers and my observations.  It took me a bit to work out methods and get a rhythm, but with five test runs under my belt, I’m now up to 24 FOs and 6 EOs.  It’s been fascinating and instructive to watch the batter closely after the scent is added.


----------



## rdc1978

violets2217 said:


> So my soapy endeavor today was donating some  “ugly” soap to a local homeless shelter today. Two batches that seized and didn’t behave well! Also... thanks to @AliOop glowing review I just purchased some recipes from DIY Bath and Body Shop... and of course since they were on sale I bought 3, instead of the 2 I needed! But in all honesty I could have bought 5! I really like that Etsy shop!



Fantastic!  I donated a ton of uglies to a youth shelter on Christmas Eve.  It felt so good and they were so grateful.


----------



## violets2217

Misschief said:


> Curious minds and all... which recipes? (I have all of them!)


I just got the shampoo and conditioner bars and then the deodorant recipe. I can’t wait to shop some more though! Lol!


----------



## The Park Bench

TashaBird said:


> What are the dimensions of that mold?!!


The interior measurements are 34" (L) x 3.5" (W) x 2.75" (D)


----------



## Catscankim

My TD booger ladden soap from yesterday. I tried to wipe some off on the right and it made a big smeary mess lol.


----------



## AliOop

Catscankim said:


> My TD booger ladden soap from yesterday. I tried to wipe some off on the right and it made a big smeary mess lol.


These look great; the boogers look like you planned them!


----------



## TashaBird

Since my other post today was a freak out about vermin, here’s something pretty. Going to walk the dog to clear my mind. Then wash a mountain of dishes. I’m still not fully adjusted to this softer tallow. These are too soft, and if I don’t wait to cut them  I’ll wreck them. I’ve also got to learn to trust that my new cutter can handle harder soaps. 
Wonder what I can do with my old soap cutter. It still cuts good!


----------



## Basil

rdc1978 said:


> I did a lot of soaping this weekend.  As usual, I have about a 50% success rate.
> But I'm happy with this slanted layers soap. This is my 4th try and I think I'm getting better.  View attachment 52782


Wow! It looks perfect to me!!!


----------



## Whillow

This is my new batch. I cut these and I think I will name them Genie in a bottle.  I really need to stop this addiction I have of soap making because I have yet to sell a bar to anyone other than family LOL.


----------



## linne1gi

rdc1978 said:


> I did a lot of soaping this weekend.  As usual, I have about a 50% success rate.
> But I'm happy with this slanted layers soap. This is my 4th try and I think I'm getting better.  View attachment 52782


I love the slanted layers.  Do you just turn your mold - pour - wait for it to set up - then turn the other way?



Whillow said:


> This is my new batch. I cut these and I think I will name them Genie in a bottle.  I really need to stop this addiction I have of soap making because I have yet to sell a bar to anyone other than family LOL.


Gorgeous - very wispy.

My cucumber melon swirl - with a sad piped top.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Catscankim said:


> Seriously, this all happened this week


What a fantastic week! CONGRATULATIONS! I'm doing the Happy Soaper's Dance for you!


----------



## UrsaMinor

This is my fifth soap, cold process, used BB's Raspberry Jam. Very satisfied.


----------



## linne1gi

Very pretty.


----------



## UrsaMinor

Thanks!


----------



## TashaBird

linne1gi said:


> My cucumber melon swirl - with a sad piped top.View attachment 52807


I like the top!

I have left over bits of soap batter that I squeeze out of the baggies when I do a pull through soap. I’ve started making soap dough with some of it. But I’m getting up to my eye balls in soap dough. Otherwise I usually pour it into a heart mold that I have a few of. But I figured maybe I’d start getting a few of those molds that are too pricy to do a whole batch of. But, they’re more interesting than the plain heart, just for fun. Here’s the first I got.

Well that was kind of disappointing. My light colors were too dark and my dark colors were too light so I got a lot of moosh and not much definition. Also, what is it about the very bottom “sample” end slice that often makes it the best?! Maybe because the plate sits in it for a few minutes? They may still morph a bit. Oh well, I got some great soap dough! 
Hopefully when I cut my next one after lunch it’ll be better.


----------



## Misschief

I'm in the process of making a batch of gardener's hand soap.


----------



## TashaBird

Misschief said:


> I'm in the process of making a batch of gardener's hand soap.


What makes it “gardeners”? Exfoliant?


----------



## Misschief

TashaBird said:


> What makes it “gardeners”? Exfoliant?


Lots of exfoliators - corn meal, orange peel powder, poppy seeds, and fine pumice. And I scent it with an earthy blend of Bay Rum FO, Tobacco Leaves FO, and Sweet Orange EO. It's a good seller for me in the spring, when the gardeners start getting their hands in the ground.


----------



## linne1gi

TashaBird said:


> Well that was kind of disappointing. My light colors were too dark and my dark colors were too light so I got a lot of moosh and not much definition. Also, what is it about the very bottom “sample” end slice that often makes it the best?! Maybe because the plate sits in it for a few minutes? They may still morph a bit. Oh well, I got some great soap dough!
> Hopefully when I cut my next one after lunch it’ll be better.


I like them. My pull through soap wasn’t even worth posting. I used a great fragrance though, so they sold well.


----------



## TashaBird

Misschief said:


> Lots of exfoliators - corn meal, orange peel powder, poppy seeds, and fine pumice. And I scent it with an earthy blend of Bay Rum FO, Tobacco Leaves FO, and Sweet Orange EO. It's a good seller for me in the spring, when the gardeners start getting their hands in the ground.


I love that idea!


----------



## linne1gi

Me too!


----------



## TashaBird

linne1gi said:


> I like them. My pull through soap wasn’t even worth posting. I used a great fragrance though, so they sold well.


Well even when we don’t like them, they’re still probably the coolest looking soap lots of people have ever seen!


----------



## linne1gi

TashaBird said:


> Well even when we don’t like them, they’re still probably the coolest looking soap lots of people have ever seen!


Exactly! And no one but us, knows what we had planned.


----------



## TashaBird

linne1gi said:


> Exactly! And no one but us, knows what we had planned.


I try to remember that and not mention my disappointments in my public posts. Only for us soapers!


----------



## Misschief

Here's the Gardener's Hand Soap in the mold.


----------



## The Park Bench

Whillow said:


> This is my new batch. I cut these and I think I will name them Genie in a bottle.  I really need to stop this addiction I have of soap making because I have yet to sell a bar to anyone other than family LOL.


Ohhh, I like those!!!!


----------



## Zing

Today at my food pantry, I received  70 pounds, 3 boxes of a soap seller's end pieces.  (The boxes were vodka cases, LOL).  So, BM Soap, if you're on here, THANK YOU, from my staff and clients!


----------



## KimW

Whillow said:


> This is my new batch. I cut these and I think I will name them Genie in a bottle.  I really need to stop this addiction I have of soap making because I have yet to sell a bar to anyone other than family LOL.


Perfect name for a beautiful soap!


----------



## TashaBird

Misschief said:


> Here's the Gardener's Hand Soap in the mold.
> 
> View attachment 52821


That looks like a luscious way to get the dirt off!


----------



## Martha

I read a review of someone trying a lotion bar and loving it so much she got her mother and grandmother hooked on them. What blew me away was that they cost $45/bar. @Zing @Misschief Is that the going rate? I might have to give up my day job.  And they didn’t even mention meadow foam oil. 


			https://nymag.com/strategist/article/kate-mcleod-body-stone-review.html
		


Today I’m teaching a friend how to soap and we’re going to make lotion bars.


----------



## MoonOakAcres

FlybyStardancer said:


> So I'm just wondering what stages everyone's at.  I'm a curious little cat, I am.
> 
> For myself, I'm waiting for my most recent batch of bar soap to firm up (trying to give it 24 hours before I even touch it, since the soapcalc numbers put it just shy of the 'ideal' hardness range). In addition I fiddled around with the liquid soap I made yesterday (a good chunk of it didn't dissolved, and I was seeing if that was because there wasn't enough water to dilute it all... sure enough that was the problem so it was diluted and added to the bottle holding the rest of it).
> 
> And right now I have a tea going that will eventually be strained and frozen, to be used when I make my shampoo bar. Still need to get to my aunt's to pick her citrus trees... But at least I can have the liquid ready to go! I measured out 1/2 oz of dried marshmallow root, 1 1/2 cups water (both weighed to the gram), and then for kicks I tossed in one bag each of Bigelow's Chammomile Lemon and I Love Lemon teas. I'm going to be infusing both chamomile and lemon into the oils, and needed to use the teas anyways (and I don't drink tea). Win-win, right? I might not need all of the tea for the shampoo bar (I'll only be using about 500g oils after all), but at least I'll have it done.



I did my goat chores (I make goats milk soap so it’s relevant right? ) I’m freezing pre portioned bags of milk, and making some coffee soap with my molds today. Currently finishing my caffeinated beverage before diving in.


----------



## Zing

Martha said:


> I read a review of someone trying a lotion bar and loving it so much she got her mother and grandmother hooked on them. What blew me away was that they cost $45/bar. @Zing @Misschief Is that the going rate? I might have to give up my day job.  And they didn’t even mention meadow foam oil.
> 
> 
> https://nymag.com/strategist/article/kate-mcleod-body-stone-review.html
> 
> 
> 
> Today I’m teaching a friend how to soap and we’re going to make lotion bars.


Yeah, I just don't get it either!  I had never heard of lotion bars until my rock-climbing sons started raving about this wonder product that they buy from REI at $11 a pop!  I dupe it for my sons but it requires 100 ingredients and I much prefer making the 3 ingredient bars.  In December I started getting requests to buy my lotion bars so I looked around at prices.  They're expensive on Etsy!  The local soaper sells his soaps for $5 (rounds) and his 3-ingredient lotion bars for $7 -- little ones using a popular bee mold.  And inexpensive ingredients -- shea, olive oil, beeswax -- not even jojoba or meadowfoam seed oil (oh meadowfoam seed oil!)  Wicky wicky what?  I know the labor, hours, and ingredients that go into making CP soap -- and lotion bars pale in comparison!  I need to do a cost per gram analysis for my soaps and lotions.

People rave about my lotion bars and I am forever saying, you too can do it in just a few minutes and 3 ingredients.  But now I wonder if it's a well-kept secret that I've been blabbing and unwittingly undermining makers!


----------



## rdc1978

linne1gi said:


> I love the slanted layers.  Do you just turn your mold - pour - wait for it to set up - then turn the other way?
> 
> 
> Gorgeous - very wispy.
> 
> My cucumber melon swirl - with a sad piped top.View attachment 52807


Your soap is gorgeous, the colors are giving me south beach Florida vibes.  
As for the slanted layers, yes!  I set the mold at an angle and poured a layer, let it set as I prepped the next layer, turned the mold, set it an angle on the other side and.poured the next layer.  

As you can see I had multiple failures, and so I had to watch the soapish video on YouTube like 15 times.  The trick for me, was in that I had to use different angles for the first layer, second layer, fourth layer and the fifth layer was laid flat.  AND I had to physically restrain myself from pouring all the way to the opposite side of the mold.  

Sorry, no one wanted all this detail but I have so much undeserved pride in finally not making a mess of this soap!!!!



Basil said:


> Wow! It looks perfect to me!!!


Awww, thank you!  

I'm more pleased with it than any one person has the right to be.  Especially given some of the absolute perfection I see in these pictures....but I'm pretty gosh darned happy with it.  Now, you cannot look at the soaps in front of and behind it.. which were both dismal fails......ha ha


----------



## Guspuppy

I gave out soap for Christmas, of course. My second cousin yesterday sent me this text, wherein her husband reviews the soap: "It's the softest, most lathery, buttery soap I have ever used."  
I was never planning to sell but if I ever do I have an awesome quote for my website! 

Also, I had like 8 pages to read in this thread to catch up after Christmas. HOW are you all finding time to still do soapy stuff?! I have castor oil on order that hasn't come yet but even if I had it I've had zero time to make soap. And, surprising me, I am nearly out of (a lot more people wanted soap than I thought would!) everything I made except my salt bars which need at least 4 more months. Good thing I have 4 days off starting tomorrow!


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken

Catscankim said:


> My TD booger ladden soap from yesterday. I tried to wipe some off on the right and it made a big smeary mess lol.View attachment 52801


@Catscankim  Maybe you've tried this, but I use a palette knife to incorporate TD with my oil, and it's worked pretty well for me. This is the video where I got the idea:


----------



## Catscankim

The_Emerald_Chicken said:


> @Catscankim  Maybe you've tried this, but I use a palette knife to incorporate TD with my oil, and it's worked pretty well for me. This is the video where I got the idea:



I love her videos. Haven't gotten around to buying a palette knife yet, or the plasitic/glass she uses to incorporate it on. But it is on my list.

So you use this technique?


----------



## Jersey Girl

I’ve been making a few Valentine’s themed soaps. This one is scented with Aphrodisiac from NG


----------



## Misschief

Martha said:


> I read a review of someone trying a lotion bar and loving it so much she got her mother and grandmother hooked on them. What blew me away was that they cost $45/bar. @Zing @Misschief Is that the going rate? I might have to give up my day job.  And they didn’t even mention meadow foam oil.
> 
> 
> https://nymag.com/strategist/article/kate-mcleod-body-stone-review.html
> 
> 
> 
> Today I’m teaching a friend how to soap and we’re going to make lotion bars.


$45 per bar???

It makes me wonder what kind of oils she's using, how she's packaging them, and what size they are. I sell mine for $15 per bar, in an aluminum tin, and they weigh about 40 grams (just shy of 1.5 oz).  Mine use fairly basic oils and waxes, the main ones being Jojoba and Rice Bran Oil, and Candelilla wax instead of beeswax.

I do know that, generally speaking, a lot of makers underprice their products. I used to sell my lip balms for $2.00 per tube and they did sell but as soon as I raised the price to $3.00 per tube, they sold even better. I've had one fellow vendor, who has been telling me my prices are too low, that that price raise was a good start. Then she told me I should raise the price again next season. She's quite comfortable paying $7.00 each for her favourite lip balm, which she buys in bulk (24 per pack) every time they visit Hawaii.

It comes down to knowing your market and your area. If people are willing to pay $45 per lotion bar, yeah, then you can charge that. If you're in an area where they wouldn't even think of spending that much on a lotion bar, you won't be selling many unless you drop the price.

ETA: Ok, I actually looked at the website. First off, you'd be paying for the packaging - bamboo containers, bar wrapped in linen. Full size bar is 3.5 oz, mini bar (1.5 oz) sells for $14.00. The base ingredients are cocoa butter, sweet almond oil, apricto oil, fractionated coconut oil, and avocado oil.... nothing outrageous there. 

When you look at it that way, her prices aren't really much out of line.


----------



## rdc1978

Misschief said:


> $45 per bar???
> 
> It makes me wonder what kind of oils she's using, how she's packaging them, and what size they are. I sell mine for $15 per bar, in an aluminum tin, and they weigh about 40 grams (just shy of 1.5 oz).  Mine use fairly basic oils and waxes, the main ones being Jojoba and Rice Bran Oil, and Candelilla wax instead of beeswax.
> 
> I do know that, generally speaking, a lot of makers underprice their products. I used to sell my lip balms for $2.00 per tube and they did sell but as soon as I raised the price to $3.00 per tube, they sold even better. I've had one fellow vendor, who has been telling me my prices are too low, that that price raise was a good start. Then she told me I should raise the price again next season. She's quite comfortable paying $7.00 each for her favourite lip balm, which she buys in bulk (24 per pack) every time they visit Hawaii.
> 
> It comes down to knowing your market and your area. If people are willing to pay $45 per lotion bar, yeah, then you can charge that. If you're in an area where they wouldn't even think of spending that much on a lotion bar, you won't be selling many unless you drop the price.



Its weird but I could totally see that.  True or not, people generally abide by the adage that "you get what you pay for" 

Its why, if I'm in the mood, ill buy the actual frosted mini wheats and not the malt o meal brand which is much less expensive but made in the same factory.  LOL.  Im literally paying for a box


----------



## Misschief

rdc1978 said:


> Its weird but I could totally see that.  True or not, people generally abide by the adage that "you get what you pay for"
> 
> Its why, if I'm in the mood, ill buy the actual frosted mini wheats and not the malt o meal brand which is much less expensive but made in the same factory.  LOL.  Im literally paying for a box



And in a lot of cases, it's perception. You could have the identical product in high end packaging or just wrapped in plastic and one will be perceived as a luxury item while the other will be perceived as an everyday item, which should cost much less than the so-called luxury item.


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken

Catscankim said:


> I love her videos. Haven't gotten around to buying a palette knife yet, or the plasitic/glass she uses to incorporate it on. But it is on my list.
> 
> So you use this technique?


Yes I do. I basically just scrape it around until it looks like all the blobs have been ground up. I've been impressed with the results! Much better than just trying to mix it.


----------



## Catscankim

Misschief said:


> I do know that, generally speaking, a lot of makers underprice their products. I used to sell my lip balms for $2.00 per tube and they did sell but as soon as I raised the price to $3.00 per tube, they sold even better. I've had one fellow vendor, who has been telling me my prices are too low, that that price raise was a good start. Then she told me I should raise the price again next season. She's quite comfortable paying $7.00 each for her favourite lip balm, which she buys in bulk (24 per pack) every time they visit Hawaii.
> 
> It comes down to knowing your market and your area. If people are willing to pay $45 per lotion bar, yeah, then you can charge that. If you're in an area where they wouldn't even think of spending that much on a lotion bar, you won't be selling many unless you drop the price.


Yes this!!!! I sell/sold for a company that sold their stuff at a high price. You say it more eloquently than I do, but I agree, do not compromise on your price in the right market.

However, $45 a lotion bar is excessive. But if i could sell my stuff at $45 I would.

People at work buy these cupcakes from some random guy that just comes in and sells cupcakes. They are really huge, big cupcakes. I had soap, and someone asked me why $8, and didn't want to pay $8 for a bar of soap. I'm like... you just bought a $5 cupcake that is going to be gone in less than 5 minutes, and you are questioning $8 for soap that is going to last your family for a month? On that...I sold soap to her.

i can't speak for lotion bars...never made them. But I take into account my packaging, ingredients, labeling, and the free samples and sometimes full bars of soap that I give away. It all costs money. Depending on recipe, most of mine average $2.50/bar to make, and then some higher, but I have been keeping them the same price for selling even if it costs a little more to make, cause it's merely pennies per bar (Haven't sold my salt bars yet, but I am thinking about selling higher because of the rent-space they have to take up for a long cure LOL).


----------



## Misschief

Catscankim said:


> Yes this!!!! I sell/sold for a company that sold their stuff at a high price. You say it more eloquently than I do, but I agree, do not compromise on your price in the right market.
> 
> However, $45 a lotion bar is excessive. But if i could sell my stuff at $45 I would.
> 
> People at work buy these cupcakes from some random guy that just comes in and sells cupcakes. They are really huge, big cupcakes. I had soap, and someone asked me why $8, and didn't want to pay $8 for a bar of soap. I'm like... you just bought a $5 cupcake that is going to be gone in less than 5 minutes, and you are questioning $8 for soap that is going to last your family for a month? On that...I sold soap to her.
> 
> i can't speak for lotion bars...never made them. But I take into account my packaging, ingredients, labeling, and the free samples and sometimes full bars of soap that I give away. It all costs money. Depending on recipe, most of mine average $2.50/bar to make, and then some higher, but I have been keeping them the same price for selling even if it costs a little more to make, cause it's merely pennies per bar (Haven't sold my salt bars yet, but I am thinking about selling higher because of the rent-space they have to take up for a long cure LOL).



Note that I did actually end up going to the linked website and wrote this:


Misschief said:


> ETA: Ok, I actually looked at the website. First off, you'd be paying for the packaging - bamboo containers, bar wrapped in linen. Full size bar is 3.5 oz, mini bar (1.5 oz) sells for $14.00. The base ingredients are cocoa butter, sweet almond oil, aprictot oil, fractionated coconut oil, and avocado oil.... nothing outrageous there.
> 
> When you look at it that way, her prices aren't really much out of line.



In reality, when you look at her pricing ($45 for 3.5 oz), which includes a bamboo container and a linen wrap, it comes down to $12.85/oz. Her mini bars are $14 for 1.5 oz, which comes to $9.33/ oz but doesn't include the high end packaging. I sell my 40 gram bars for $15, which includes the tin. Honestly, given her market (and marketing), the price isn't really that much out of line. She's definitely marketing to a group that doesn't mind paying her prices.


----------



## linne1gi

Yesterday, I made a line pour design soap - I am calling it Swishes - because it looks like it swishes from side to side.  Scented in Christmas Cabin - but I don't think it smells Christmassy.  It smells like cranberry and cinnamon to me.


----------



## coastmutt

Started designing a summer-y soap batch to lift my spirits about the current weather here! I might need to order more FO though...


----------



## linne1gi

coastmutt said:


> Started designing a summer-y soap batch to lift my spirits about the current weather here! I might need to order more FO though...


You're kidding right?!!!   I have enough fragrance to last through the end of time - and yet, I still buy more


----------



## TashaBird

The hubs asked me this morning if I was “going down to pull through town?” Hahaha He really is a gem! 
And so down I went! Planning my pull throughs with their excess for the soap dough I need. It feels like playing chess. The red and gold one went well. But the blue dragonfly one got too thick. Guess I over compensated. I hope the colors in these last for the soap dough. Because they don’t gel sometime they turn meh.


----------



## Zing

This lotion bar pricing discussion is fascinating to me and clearly I am not a capitalist!  Mrs. Zing just said that she thinks of lotion bars as a "spa item" and soap as an "everyday item" so maybe that helps to explain it.  My youngest son just reminded me.  When he was a teenager he was a beekeeper (yes, our honey was hyper-hyper-local (backyard) food).  He told the corner restaurant he'd sell at $5 per bottle and give them $1.  The owners said, no, they didn't need a take and he needs to sell at $12 per.  He sold out in a day.



linne1gi said:


> Yesterday, I made a line pour design soap - I am calling it Swishes - because it looks like it swishes from side to side.  Scented in Christmas Cabin - but I don't think it smells Christmassy.  It smells like cranberry and cinnamon to me.View attachment 52828


Awesome design and awesome color combo!  How do you do a Linne1gi Swish??!!


----------



## linne1gi

Zing said:


> This lotion bar pricing discussion is fascinating to me and clearly I am not a capitalist!  Mrs. Zing just said that she thinks of lotion bars as a "spa item" and soap as an "everyday item" so maybe that helps to explain it.  My youngest son just reminded me.  When he was a teenager he was a beekeeper (yes, our honey was hyper-hyper-local (backyard) food).  He told the corner restaurant he'd sell at $5 per bottle and give them $1.  The owners said, no, they didn't need a take and he needs to sell at $12 per.  He sold out in a day.
> 
> 
> Awesome design and awesome color combo!  How do you do a Linne1gi Swish??!!


Thank you Zing. It’s sorta like an in the pot swirl, check out Tree Marie Soapworks. She has a couple of videos on line pour technique.


----------



## Misschief

Zing said:


> This lotion bar pricing discussion is fascinating to me and clearly I am not a capitalist!  Mrs. Zing just said that she thinks of lotion bars as a "spa item" and soap as an "everyday item" so maybe that helps to explain it.  My youngest son just reminded me.  When he was a teenager he was a beekeeper (yes, our honey was hyper-hyper-local (backyard) food).  He told the corner restaurant he'd sell at $5 per bottle and give them $1.  The owners said, no, they didn't need a take and he needs to sell at $12 per.  He sold out in a day.



I'll never forget a former customer at the yarn shop I worked at (yes, I'm a knitter, too). She had a booth at our local, large, Christmas market where she was selling her lovely scarves, made with a variety of fancy yarns. She had them fairly priced and sold almost nothing the first day. She was getting pretty frustrated when a fellow vendor (also a knitter) told her she needed to double her prices. The next day, she did just that and sold out.


----------



## linne1gi

Misschief said:


> I'll never forget a former customer at the yarn shop I worked at (yes, I'm a knitter, too). She had a booth at our local, large, Christmas market where she was selling her lovely scarves, made with a variety of fancy yarns. She had them fairly priced and sold almost nothing the first day. She was getting pretty frustrated when a fellow vendor (also a knitter) told her she needed to double her prices. The next day, she did just that and sold out.


I wonder how many of us have another hobby? I also paint - acrylic on canvas.


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken

linne1gi said:


> I wonder how many of us have another hobby? I also paint - acrylic on canvas.


Neat! Maybe we should make a new thread for posting pictures of our hobbies  I'm a crocheter (mostly of amigurumi). I also dabble in drawing, painting, photography, hand lettering and other crafty things that strike me.


----------



## Misschief

linne1gi said:


> I wonder how many of us have another hobby? I also paint - acrylic on canvas.


I think many of us do. I've done all kinds of things... knitting, crochet, cross stitch, petit point, watercolour painting, rubber stamping... just to mention a few.


----------



## Zing

My hobby is watching YouTube soap videos.


----------



## Martha

Misschief said:


> And in a lot of cases, it's perception. You could have the identical product in high end packaging or just wrapped in plastic and one will be perceived as a luxury item while the other will be perceived as an everyday item, which should cost much less than the so-called luxury item.


I completely agree. I’m not disparaging her product. I think the packaging is lovely. Her website is nice (although it doesn’t seem to be working when I try and click through it. And good for her that she got a write up in NY Magazine. She’s going to have a huge waiting list, which will probably make people want them even more. Perception is everything and the thought and effort to make a beautifully designed and packaged product warrant a higher price tag than something slapped together. I thought it was worth sharing. I love your anecdote about your lip balm selling better when you raised the price. Humans are such funny and predictable creatures. Glad you have someone encouraging you to raise your prices.

And back on topic, I made 2 batches of soap and 2 batches of lotion bars. @Zing I used your 3-ingredient recipe. I’m ready to hear the angels sing when I use the one with meadow foam oil! I might even name it Oh Meadowfoam!


----------



## Zing

linne1gi said:


> Thank you Zing. It’s sorta like an in the pot swirl, check out Tree Marie Soapworks. She has a couple of videos on line pour technique.


I'm not kidding, @linne1gi , this video may be life-changing for me.  #1.  Must. get. pallit (sp?). knife.  Where?  #2. When she mixes her colorants, what is the liquid she squeezes onto it?  #3. Must. get. little. white. bowls. Where?  

My hobby is playing piano and I'm a big-time gardener.  At our new house, I turned our weed patch front yard into a creeping Jenny and strawberry patch.  For the first time in decades, I did not have to mow the yard.  And thanks to a summer tornado that downed our tree, I didn't rake this year.  Now about that snow....

And I've always made every Christmas card -- after marriage it's become a couple's project.



Martha said:


> And back on topic, I made 2 batches of soap and 2 batches of lotion bars. @Zing I used your 3-ingredient recipe. I’m ready to hear the angels sing when I use the one with meadow foam oil! I might even name it Oh Meadowfoam!


Oh, @Martha, you've gone from "Zing, it’s truly hideous" (from another thread) to "hear the angels sing"!  I still frequently re-visit your hideous post and laugh so hard I cry.

So, bad Dad confession here.  I am about to say this out loud.  I FORGOT TO GIVE MY BOYS SOAP FOR CHRISTMAS!!  Tonight I wrapped them up, slipped them under the tree, and then yelled at them for not noticing them on Christmas morning.


----------



## Misschief

Zing said:


> I'm not kidding, @linne1gi , this video may be life-changing for me.  #1.  Must. get. pallit (sp?). knife.  Where?



I don't know what craft/art stores you have down there but you should be able to get a palette knife in the paint section. They're often used by artists to mix oil paints. (I used to manage a craft store at one time so I'm familiar with them.)


----------



## TashaBird

The soap dough I wanted to work with was WAY not ready. It was a sticky mess. So back in the vacuum sealed jar it went!
But I was all geared up to play with some dough and I had some old stuff that I figured I should use up. I had a grand idea to attempt an 18” shamrock cane for my St Patrick’s day soap. I’m 99% sure it was an epic fail! It started becoming comical. I’ll have another look at it tomorrow and show you. It’s pretty awful. 
But, when I was cleaning up I made a ball from some scraps and it looks like a globe and I kind of love it!
The hand cranking on this extruder takes some serious commitment! SHEESH!
Edit: and when I washed my hands from the old dough it was really nice soap! Could it be fully cured, just soft? It’s at least 6 weeks old.


----------



## linne1gi

Zing said:


> I'm not kidding, @linne1gi , this video may be life-changing for me.  #1.  Must. get. pallit (sp?). knife.  Where?  #2. When she mixes her colorants, what is the liquid she squeezes onto it?  #3. Must. get. little. white. bowls. Where?
> 
> My hobby is playing piano and I'm a big-time gardener.  At our new house, I turned our weed patch front yard into a creeping Jenny and strawberry patch.  For the first time in decades, I did not have to mow the yard.  And thanks to a summer tornado that downed our tree, I didn't rake this year.  Now about that snow....
> 
> And I've always made every Christmas card -- after marriage it's become a couple's project.


I’ve been following Teri for several years now. Yes, she’s amazing. I bought palette knives and the acrylic plexiglass on Amazon. I also bought the little white bowls. And the liquid is olive oil, but as she says in the videos, any light oil will do.


----------



## Martha

Zing said:


> Oh, @Martha, you've gone from "Zing, it’s truly hideous" (from another thread) to "hear the angels sing"!  I still frequently re-visit your hideous post and laugh so hard I cry



I have another soap to add to that thread. I think I’ll call it saggy skin. Photos to come.


----------



## Misschief

I wasn't holding out much hope for this soap. I had something in my head, the batter poured beautifully but I couldn't pour the top the way I wanted because the batter just wasn't firming up fast enough. Finally, almost an hour later, I managed to get it done and into the saponification box (two oversized what were supposed to be molds that work perfectly for what I use them for). It still wasn't quite what I wanted but another hour later, I was able to do  my "signature" top. 

When I cut it this morning, I was VERY happy! It's scented with Green Tea FO.


----------



## linne1gi

Misschief said:


> I wasn't holding out much hope for this soap. I had something in my head, the batter poured beautifully but I couldn't pour the top the way I wanted because the batter just wasn't firming up fast enough. Finally, almost an hour later, I managed to get it done and into the saponification box (two oversized what were supposed to be molds that work perfectly for what I use them for). It still wasn't quite what I wanted but another hour later, I was able to do  my "signature" top.
> 
> When I cut it this morning, I was VERY happy! It's scented with Green Tea FO.
> 
> View attachment 52852
> View attachment 52853
> View attachment 52854


I love the swirl!  Pretty.


----------



## Martha

Beautiful soap @Misschief !

These are the lotion bars I made yesterday. How have I never made these before?? The cream colored ones are a Soap Queen recipe with cocoa butter. I left them unscented because the cocoa butter is just so yummy. The pink ones are @Zing inspired with meadowfoam oil and Shea. I added a little mica and lemongrass eo.


----------



## Louise Taylor

The only soapy thing I did today was read reams and reams of legislation about selling to the UK from Europe next year. My head hurts


----------



## rdc1978

linne1gi said:


> Yesterday, I made a line pour design soap - I am calling it Swishes - because it looks like it swishes from side to side.  Scented in Christmas Cabin - but I don't think it smells Christmassy.  It smells like cranberry and cinnamon to me.View attachment 52828



That is so pretty.  I just ordered these soap mold anglers off etsy and so I might try to copy?


----------



## The_Phoenix

Finally making soap. Weird how not making soap for several weeks put me out of practice. This batch took me longer than usual because I’m using a new soaping area and am learning how to make do with a smaller working space. Used NG’s Australian Bamboo FO. Forgot to put the powdered sugar in the aloe juice.


----------



## linne1gi

Martha said:


> Beautiful soap @Misschief !
> 
> These are the lotion bars I made yesterday. How have I never made these before?? The cream colored ones are a Soap Queen recipe with cocoa butter. I left them unscented because the cocoa butter is just so yummy. The pink ones are @Zing inspired with meadowfoam oil and Shea. I added a little mica and lemongrass eo.


I love lotion bars - they are literally the first thing I ever made (back in 2012).



rdc1978 said:


> Your soap is gorgeous, the colors are giving me south beach Florida vibes.
> As for the slanted layers, yes!  I set the mold at an angle and poured a layer, let it set as I prepped the next layer, turned the mold, set it an angle on the other side and.poured the next layer.
> 
> As you can see I had multiple failures, and so I had to watch the soapish video on YouTube like 15 times.  The trick for me, was in that I had to use different angles for the first layer, second layer, fourth layer and the fifth layer was laid flat.  AND I had to physically restrain myself from pouring all the way to the opposite side of the mold.
> 
> Sorry, no one wanted all this detail but I have so much undeserved pride in finally not making a mess of this soap!!!!
> 
> 
> Awww, thank you!
> 
> I'm more pleased with it than any one person has the right to be.  Especially given some of the absolute perfection I see in these pictures....but I'm pretty gosh darned happy with it.  Now, you cannot look at the soaps in front of and behind it.. which were both dismal fails......ha ha


Well, I am really impressed!


----------



## Martha

Just cut one of the loaves of soap I made yesterday. A drop swirl. And I think the friend I showed how to soap now has the bug. Mwah ha ha.


----------



## TashaBird

The red and gold one started out too thin and I made myself wait. I’m starting to learn what that looks like. The blues one I may have let it thicken too much. So while the stripes are pretty, I’ll have to wait and see how mch detail I get in the design. It’s such a fine line between too thick and too thin! I’m still sad I can’t get the same tallow that I started with. It was perfect.
Also, my shamrock cane was a 4 hr carpal tunnel inducing utter failure. But the happy accident globe I made from the scraps was so fun I just smooshed thecane and made more. Smooshing soap dough with not much of a goal is very therapeutic! I may use up the rest of the old dough I have doing the same. And it’s totally cured! Went to rinse it off my hands and it made a lovely lather that wasn’t irritating at all! Ha!
Unmolded my mermaid too soon and lost her face. Tried sculpting one and it was scary.  Making myself wait for the other two new molds.


----------



## linne1gi

TashaBird said:


> The red and gold one started out too thin and I made myself wait. I’m starting to learn what that looks like. The blues one I may have let it thicken too much. So while the stripes are pretty, I’ll have to wait and see how mch detail I get in the design. It’s such a fine line between too thick and too thin! I’m still sad I can’t get the same tallow that I started with. It was perfect.
> Also, my shamrock cane was a 4 hr carpal tunnel inducing utter failure. But the happy accident globe I made from the scraps was so fun I just smooshed thecane and made more. Smooshing soap dough with not much of a goal is very therapeutic! I may use up the rest of the old dough I have doing the same. And it’s totally cured! Went to rinse it off my hands and it made a lovely lather that wasn’t irritating at all! Ha!
> Unmolded my mermaid too soon and lost her face. Tried sculpting one and it was scary.  Making myself wait for the other two new molds.


I love the worlds too!


----------



## TashaBird

linne1gi said:


> I love the worlds too!


Thanks!They’re a nice size for a bar too! I can’t wait to smooth them out more later!


----------



## linne1gi

I use a lot of scraps that way - making them into soap rounds I mean.  I usually keep these for personal use.


----------



## Misschief

I made one last soap for this year. I took inspiration from Marie's Lots & Lots of Clay soap (Humblebee & Me). What a treat to make this one! I scented it with just a hint of Nag Champa, which I absolutely love. It came to trace and poured beautifully, so creamy and smooth. I'll wait to see what the soap is like but I think I'll be making this one again and again.


----------



## KiwiMoose

The_Emerald_Chicken said:


> Neat! Maybe we should make a new thread for posting pictures of our hobbies  I'm a crocheter (mostly of amigurumi). I also dabble in drawing, painting, photography, hand lettering and other crafty things that strike me.


There is one already 

Today (first day of the new year!) Made Kawakawa and Aloe soap.  Kawakawa is a native bush that the Maori have used for centuries for its medicinal qualities.  I infused some OO with it, then use it and the infused oil, in the soap.


----------



## linne1gi

Misschief said:


> I made one last soap for this year. I took inspiration from Marie's Lots & Lots of Clay soap (Humblebee & Me). What a treat to make this one! I scented it with just a hint of Nag Champa, which I absolutely love. It came to trace and poured beautifully, so creamy and smooth. I'll wait to see what the soap is like but I think I'll be making this one again and again.
> 
> View attachment 52868


I have made that soap several times. I live soap with lots of clay!


----------



## Misschief

linne1gi said:


> I have made that soap several times. I live soap with lots of clay!


That is good to hear. It sure was a pleasure to make, very well behaved. I'm looking forward to trying it.


----------



## linne1gi

It


Misschief said:


> That is good to hear. It sure was a pleasure to make, very well behaved. I'm looking forward to trying it.


 one of my favorites. I always make sure to use a FO that I really like.


----------



## Catscankim

Misschief said:


> I made one last soap for this year. I took inspiration from Marie's Lots & Lots of Clay soap (Humblebee & Me). What a treat to make this one! I scented it with just a hint of Nag Champa, which I absolutely love. It came to trace and poured beautifully, so creamy and smooth. I'll wait to see what the soap is like but I think I'll be making this one again and again.
> 
> View attachment 52868


I love Nag Champa. Where do you get your FO if you don't mind sharing.


----------



## msunnerstood

Today I made a test batch of bath bombs and am now steaming the crap outta my black soap to remove ash. discovered my steamer leaks the hard way with a nice leg burn.

On another note, what self-respecting soap maker takes a week off and doesn't make sure their lye is stocked? 
Apparently, me and the lye wont be here until after im back to work.


----------



## rdc1978

OMG, just finished my very last supply order for the year.  I'm beat, but excited!



msunnerstood said:


> Today I made a test batch of bath bombs and am now steaming the crap outta my black soap to remove ash. discovered my steamer leaks the hard way with a nice leg burn.
> 
> On another note, what self-respecting soap maker takes a week off and doesn't make sure their lye is stocked?
> Apparently, me and the lye wont be here until after im back to work.



I'm literally swimming in lye like scrooge mcduck.  Wish I could send you some.  Oh well, maybe the lye will come early, it happens!


----------



## Catscankim

I just finished a slab mold with Aloe Water and Sea Kelp. Plan was to be a mostly white soap with some greeen swirled in.

The green turned into a baby's diaper after a round of antibiotics...up the back and down the legs LOL. Like just throw the kid away. Actually cracking myself up with that analogy. But seriously that's what it looks like. Hopefully it turns back to green after cpop. Or at least not poopy brown/green.


----------



## AliOop

Don't even wash that pitcher, just throw it out


----------



## Catscankim

AliOop said:


> Don't even wash that pitcher, just throw it out


I know right? I didn't even use the leftovers in overfill molds LOL. Scrapey Scrapey into the 13 gal containy


----------



## rdc1978

Catscankim said:


> View attachment 52880


That color is looking a little...rustic?


----------



## Catscankim

rdc1978 said:


> That color is looking a little...rustic?


It was a real pretty green before I added the FO. I didnt even add that much, most of it went into the white pot, which behaved nicely. Turned and looked at the green one and the fo was pooling brown on the top. Didn't think it was a big deal until I started stirring and this color happened. It riced a tiny bit, but that was controlable with the spatula.

I wouldn't have added it to my mold at all except I did't want bars that were too small. That's how ugly this color turned. 

I guess we shall see with the cut


----------



## melonpan

Yesterday on New Year's Eve I had some soba cooking water left from lunch and, remembering the thread by @Dawni on her rice soap, I was really curious to see if the soba water would yield the same benefits. So I squeezed in a very quick soap making session with a recipe adapted from that thread. It ended up having a somehow grainy texture when I poured, which I guess is due to the soba water.
I'm so curious to see how this comes out!


----------



## The_Phoenix

“Hugs and Kisses”


----------



## violets2217

Last night as we were waiting for the New Year to arrive and I decided to make soap. I decided I wanted to make an oatmeal soap. So I start getting everything ready and by 12:30am I was pouring the batch. The Shea butter I bought recently disappoints me because it’s soooo yellow! As I was pouring the soap my son said it looked like baby poop! Even after the colloidal oatmeal and the kaolin clay it was still very poopy  looking! I also went a little crazy with my coconut milk and aloe juice...I was gonna just do half milk into oils and just water with lye... but I said what the heck and used aloe juice instead! Boy! Did it heat up quickly! I had some pink clay batter set aside for a drop swirl and instead had to try a hanger swirl because it accelerated so much! When I put it in the oven it was at 150 degrees! Still at 100 degrees this morning. Can’t  wait to cut it!




I’m now getting my orders together to make some shampoo and conditioner bars! I’m so excited! I’ve been putting it off... because shopping for soap supplies is very dangerous for me! 
Happy New Year!


----------



## Zing

I'm so sorry, @Catscankim!  Unfortunately, your LOL analogy took me back to some truly horrifying parenting moments (that are NEVER addressed in parenting and baby care books!!)!  I'll cross my fingers for a miraculous un-morphing.

People, has anyone noticed we're getting close to 1,000 pages?  Has this happened before?  Will it be like a Y2K thing that we should prepare for and stock up?  Will there be viewing parties?  A mad scramble marathon posting competition?


----------



## earlene

Loads of catch-up reading here at SMF.  Just 10 or 11 days of being gone and dropping from exhaustion each night and you guys had a lot to say.  I should talk.  I'm rather wordy myself.  Anyway this was my last big thread to catch up on.  Now I can start getting ready to do the DIY VS testing plan I wrote out last month.  Well, I'll do the prep and get started in the morning.  Hubby thinks he will be home by 6 pm, but with the sleet and snow, I'm not sure the roads will cooperate with that goal.  In any case, hooray, I can make soap again.


----------



## SPowers

Happy New Year everyone!  I haven't made soap in a couple of days but today I cleaned up my latest.  This is a ghost swirl to which I added some colour to part of the batter.  I was going for a one-pot-wonder but it looks more like  an in-pot-swirl but I'm good with it.  I'm really loving this technique and this colour which is called 'Blue Eyeshadow' but is more of a light green/teal shade.  I've made this recipe before but for some reason I had enough extra batter to make 3 extra pucks.


----------



## violets2217

Catscankim said:


> Scrapey Scrapey into the 13 gal containy


 You watch Katie and Royalty Soaps Videos!


----------



## luluzapcat

Happy to be doing soap-related things on day one of 2021!

I'm determined not to fail to make a  holiday soap NEXT year. So this morning with a winter theme in mind, I did a few firsts: designed snowflake cutouts and made them on the 3d printer, and used soap dough with my clay extruder with   the new custom snowflake shapes! 

It's super satisfying pushing things through that extruder. And I can't wait to see what my extrusions look like when they dry and I can slice them to length for the mold, since it was hard not to squish the ends where I cut them while freshly extruded.

Now hopefully I can manage to actually embed these in some soap in the next 10 months or so.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Catscankim said:


> View attachment 52880


Ewwww - I see what ya mean!   Not to make you jell (gel, get it?) but check out my new green swirl soap I just cut today (Kawakawa and Aloe)

:


----------



## Hope Ann

Martha said:


> Beautiful soap @Misschief !
> 
> These are the lotion bars I made yesterday. How have I never made these before?? The cream colored ones are a Soap Queen recipe with cocoa butter. I left them unscented because the cocoa butter is just so yummy. The pink ones are @Zing inspired with meadowfoam oil and Shea. I added a little mica and lemongrass eo.



How do you like the feel of the soap queen formula?

Hope


----------



## Zing

So while I soaped today to ring in the New Year, I wasn't quite as productive as @luluzapcat what with their 3D printer and extruding and all!

I had a vision for a design that called for a mini-column mold which I did today.  I wanted a white soap with 4 accent colors but just a miniscule amount.  My brilliant idea was to not color soap, but just add mica-colored oil for accents using an in-the-pot swirl.  What could go wrong?  What a mess!  All the colored oils glopped together.  I still poured a little into molds -- and chucked a big chunk of it.  Lord knows what I'll get tomorrow!  I'm realizing the "micas" I'm using have a lot of oxides in their formulation.

I went in to it knowing it would be an experiment so I'm not at all bothered.  Bad thing it I still have a s---load of dishes to wash.  The good news is I discovered new colors that were exactly what I was looking for, and a great new essential oil blend 50/50 black pepper/tea tree.


----------



## KimW

First soap of the New Year made with old wine and cleaned oil from making Olie Bollen (Dutch donuts).  I've come up with a very original name... "Wine and Donuts"      Really though...doesn't that sound delicious?  Wish my skin could handle fragrance oils.  I'm sure there's one out there that smells like honey glazed donuts.


----------



## Misschief

KimW said:


> First soap of the New Year made with old wine and cleaned oil from making Olie Bollen (Dutch donuts).  I've come up with a very original name... "Wine and Donuts"      Really though...doesn't that sound delicious?  Wish my skin could handle fragrance oils.  I'm sure there's one out there that smells like honey glazed donuts.


You made Olie Bollen? I usually do but didn't this year because it's just the two of us. Yum!


----------



## KimW

Misschief said:


> You made Olie Bollen? I usually do but didn't this year because it's just the two of us. Yum!


Indeed!  See Happy New Year post for drool pic:  Happy New Year, 2021!


----------



## dibbles

My New Year's resolution: keep up with this thread. I end up not reading it for a few days, and it tends to overwhelm me. But y'all have so much fun and...FOMO. 

Yesterday I got inspired by @Mobjack Bay's testing fragrance oils and tested 11, and today I made a batch with one of them! Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## msunnerstood

I just used my last 2.4 oz of lye to make a small batch of Valentine soap. I don't know how you CP'ers get every last drop of soap out of a container because I cant do it. I made cp this time because I didnt want to lose any soap stuck to the crock pot and my spatula skills are sorely lacking so I didnt fare much better.


----------



## Catscankim

Baby poop soap turned back to green!! Not a very nice swirl. I was scared to move that color around too much lol


----------



## msunnerstood

Catscankim said:


> Baby poop soap turned back to green!! Not a very nice swirl. I was scared to move that color around too much lol
> View attachment 52900


I LOVE that color green!


----------



## Catscankim

msunnerstood said:


> I LOVE that color green!


It is Andy The Money by mad micas


----------



## GemstonePony

Catscankim said:


> It is Andy The Money by mad micas


It has a number of reviews saying it temporarily morphs in CP. It looks like a lovely green, though!


----------



## Catscankim

I will post pics of the soaps after I have cleaned them up a bit. I still have yet to master the technique of a multi-bar cutter lol. They don't really have a well-thought out design, but they are still pretty, I think anyway.


----------



## math ace

Catscankim said:


> Baby poop soap turned back to green!! Not a very nice swirl. I was scared to move that color around too much lol
> View attachment 52900


Wow!  What am amazing difference!

I made Valentine's themed soaps...


----------



## Jersey Girl

math ace said:


> I made Valentine's themed soaps...



So pretty!  I bought the same heart mold but haven’t used it yet!

These are the soaps I made for Valentines so far. Bombshell, Blonde Moment, Aphrodisiac and Very Sexy.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

After a little soap mishap, I thought I would give some planet soap a try.  I didn’t want a black base, so went for a sunny yellow swirl instead.  These are showing the surface from the bottom of the mold.  They were supposed to be the same width, but are quite off.  I guess that’s what I get for cutting soap before the second cup of coffee.  I totally missed Valentine’s Day, but have plenty of time to make soap for Earth Day.


----------



## toomanydogs

Zing said:


> Yeah, I just don't get it either!  I had never heard of lotion bars until my rock-climbing sons started raving about this wonder product that they buy from REI at $11 a pop!  I dupe it for my sons but it requires 100 ingredients and I much prefer making the 3 ingredient bars.  In December I started getting requests to buy my lotion bars so I looked around at prices.  They're expensive on Etsy!  The local soaper sells his soaps for $5 (rounds) and his 3-ingredient lotion bars for $7 -- little ones using a popular bee mold.  And inexpensive ingredients -- shea, olive oil, beeswax -- not even jojoba or meadowfoam seed oil (oh meadowfoam seed oil!)  Wicky wicky what?  I know the labor, hours, and ingredients that go into making CP soap -- and lotion bars pale in comparison!  I need to do a cost per gram analysis for my soaps and lotions.



Just a tip from a veteran climbing balm maker/climber: callouses are extremely important to climbers; they protect the hands from sharp rock and allow us to climb longer and better. Thus, if you're making lotion bars/balm for climbers, you need to make sure the oils you use are the kind that don't sink in to the skin (or at least, absorb minimally). Oils that are highly absorbed by the skin will destroy callouses. For example, shea butter is a known callous-killer. Try to find oils that sit on top of the skin and form a barrier. Your climbers will thank you!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

toomanydogs said:


> Just a tip from a veteran climbing balm maker/climber: callouses are extremely important to climbers; they protect the hands from sharp rock and allow us to climb longer and better. Thus, if you're making lotion bars/balm for climbers, you need to make sure the oils you use are the kind that don't sink in to the skin (or at least, absorb minimally). Oils that are highly absorbed by the skin will destroy callouses. For example, shea butter is a known callous-killer. Try to find oils that sit on top of the skin and form a barrier. Your climbers will thank you!


Have you used the ClimbOn balm?  It’s mostly beeswax and a liquid oil, perhaps at about 50/50.  The reviews I’ve read describe it as quite hard, not softening or lotion like.


----------



## math ace

Jersey Girl said:


> So pretty!  I bought the same heart mold but haven’t used it yet!


I love this mold. The soap comes out easily and the bars weigh 2.8 - 3.0 ounces, so not huge bars!


----------



## Zing

toomanydogs said:


> Just a tip from a veteran climbing balm maker/climber: callouses are extremely important to climbers; they protect the hands from sharp rock and allow us to climb longer and better. Thus, if you're making lotion bars/balm for climbers, you need to make sure the oils you use are the kind that don't sink in to the skin (or at least, absorb minimally). Oils that are highly absorbed by the skin will destroy callouses. For example, shea butter is a known callous-killer. Try to find oils that sit on top of the skin and form a barrier. Your climbers will thank you!


You sound like my rock-climbing sons!  I did a lot of experimenting to duplicate ClimbOn -- mine's called ClamberUp.  It's beesax, apricot oil, grapeseed oil, wheatgerm oil plus essential oils.  My oldest will not touch my other lotion bars, only ClamberUp.


Mobjack Bay said:


> Have you used the ClimbOn balm?  It’s mostly beeswax and a liquid oil, perhaps at about 50/50.  The reviews I’ve read describe it as quite hard, not softening or lotion like.


----------



## toomanydogs

Mobjack Bay said:


> Have you used the ClimbOn balm?  It’s mostly beeswax and a liquid oil, perhaps at about 50/50.  The reviews I’ve read describe it as quite hard, not softening or lotion like.



Yes, I’ve used pretty much every climbing balm out there. ClimbOn is not my favorite, they went overboard with the slippery soft oils. GiddyBalm is by far the best I’ve used (other than my own of course haha!)



Zing said:


> You sound like my rock-climbing sons!  I did a lot of experimenting to duplicate ClimbOn -- mine's called ClamberUp.  It's beesax, apricot oil, grapeseed oil, wheatgerm oil plus essential oils.  My oldest will not touch my other lotion bars, only ClamberUp.



Sounds great— I use cocoa butter (nice and comedogenic), beeswax, apricot oil, wheat germ oil, coconut oil, and arrowroot (to cut the greasiness).


----------



## Catscankim

I needed some organization in my life. So I decided to tackle one thing at a time to make it more tolerable. Which turned out to be not such an organized day LOL.

I started out by cleaning my truck and putting some air in the tires. I found a couple of coffee travel mugs that I have been wondering where they've been lol. So I brought them in and cleaned them. Then I packed up some soap molds and cutters that I won't be needing until after I move.

Planed and beveled a bunch of soap that need to be packaged and labeled, in an effort to get my soap room organized.

Then I found Jesus. Tell me you see it lol


----------



## Zing

Today was Day 2 of my 2 day soap project but I had to toss all of Day 1, so Day 2 was Plan B.  Note to self,: ignore any more urges for 5 colored soap!!  I ended up using every dish and utensil.  Mrs. Zing saved the day with her cake-frosting skills.  I got a kick out of her because I found her pouring leftovers into individual molds and using a chopstick to swirl.  Just warmed my heart.  The loaf is CPOPing in the oven overnight. 


Catscankim said:


> I needed some organization in my life.
> 
> Then I found Jesus. Tell me you see it lol
> View attachment 52926


PRAISE BE!!  I found Jesus, too!  [I don't want to come off too flippant -- I just celebrated the birthday of this man I have incredible respect for.]  And @Catscankim, please feel free to organize my space anytime.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

KiwiMoose said:


> I'm making rice soap!  The lye solution got fairly warm with the rice water in there I must say @Dawni


Kiwi I add'ed rice milk to my soap today' not much cause it was the first time using it' Ive read a post sometime back of you two discussing rice liquid in soap so thought i'd give it a go.  I wassnt sure if I add'ed it to the oils or lye water? I chose adding it to the oil SB then add'ed the lye' The consistency was thicker' but I also added Kaolin Clay too so the two could of been a factor.  Soap seams to be doing good' it gelled quickly & cooling down now.



Catscankim said:


> I needed some organization in my life. So I decided to tackle one thing at a time to make it more tolerable. Which turned out to be not such an organized day LOL.
> 
> I started out by cleaning my truck and putting some air in the tires. I found a couple of coffee travel mugs that I have been wondering where they've been lol. So I brought them in and cleaned them. Then I packed up some soap molds and cutters that I won't be needing until after I move.
> 
> Planed and beveled a bunch of soap that need to be packaged and labeled, in an effort to get my soap room organized.
> 
> Then I found Jesus. Tell me you see it lol
> View attachment 52926


Thats so awesome 



Catscankim said:


> My friend works at a real estate agency and they want soaps for new home owners welcome packages. YAY ME!! I wrapped and labeled and dropped off 24 bars for them tonight. They wanted 20 bars, I made a deal and sold 24.
> 
> I stopped by a store tonight that bought a bunch of soap from me to sell. I was just checking in. The owner was like "how many did I buy from you" lol. I'm like 24. He said that's all I have left and pointed...handful of soaps. Maybe 6 left. Bongs, pipes, and my soap on the same shelf LOL They are all xmasy smells left. So I told him that if they don't sell by next week I can switch them out for him. *I need to keep this guy*. All the beachy smells sold, But not the Christmas smells. He wants more to sell, cause now he is making $3 per bar of soap with his mark up.
> 
> An antique store bought a bunch for selling, plus I sold A LOT for christmas.
> 
> Not a bad problem to have...but I am down to 19 bars of  "ready" soap. Who knew I would have this problem LOL.
> 
> My soapy thing today is mass production LOL. Now I am almost out of lye, and my order doesn't come in till tuesday. I thought the  Christmas buying frenzy was over and I got worried that it was all short-lived sales. But I still have customers, and repeat customers that want more. One girl bought a bunch from me for xmas gifts and now her giftees are calling me for more. And the real estate agency was a big winner for me today.
> 
> Oh, and I have all those soaps that I didn't know what to do with...all good soap, just either too small or ugly. I talked to a girl tonight that works for an assisted living facility. She's gonna take my box...I dunno, maybe 50 bars. She's gonna sell them for a dollar or two at her facility, and I told her I would give her half of the money of what she sells. I was going to donate them, but if they still go to a good cause, why not. I was going to give them away anyway.
> 
> Seriously, this all happened this week LOL. My new soapy thing is researching and learning master batching.


Thats Wonderful 



Jersey Girl said:


> I’ve been making a few Valentine’s themed soaps. This one is scented with Aphrodisiac from NGView attachment 52827


Beautiful


----------



## violets2217

Catscankim said:


> Then I found Jesus. Tell me you see it lol


That’s kinda creepy! I see it! Every time I make tortillas my daughter finds Jesus on one of the when she flips it! And it freaks me out every time! Lol! 
That is a very beautiful bar of soap! You are a very skilled swirl-er!!!


----------



## Vicki C

Catscankim said:


> Baby poop soap turned back to green!! Not a very nice swirl. I was scared to move that color around too much lol
> View attachment 52900


What a nice surprise! Great color. Would be good for evergreen trees.


----------



## Zing

*Heavy sigh.  Unmolded and cut yesterday's soap.  Reality does not match vision.  Another first of 2021


----------



## Misschief

Zing said:


> *Heavy sigh.  Unmolded and cut yesterday's soap.  Reality does not match vision.  Another first of 2021


I find it isn't often that reality matches expectation.... especially when it comes to soap. I think it looks just fine and I'm sure your brother-in-law will be very happy!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

My 1st soap for 2021 Is Gingerbread which I'm finding quiet a challenge to create a wonderful ginger scent also I added Kaolin Clay' Rice Milk' Beer' Im a big fan of bubbles & Its got to be moisturizing too.  Its two tone confetti darker bottom & a solid lighter top, natural color.


----------



## The Park Bench

I was going for a drop swirl with blues but my batter accelerated and I just plopped it into my log molds ... Looks like a summer day with blue skies and white clouds ... Not what I was going for, but customers won't know


----------



## GemstonePony

Made (syndet) shampoo bars and shampoo- well, I was going for gel, but it's more like shampoo buttercream. Which is acceptable, just not what I thought that much dilution was going to get me. Anyways, my Mom was around and finally saw one of my 100% CO soap bars in action. She used it to wash a glass, and it sparkled clean. She wanted to know about how much it cost me to make the CO bars, and I didn't have an exact number, but I estimated $1.50-$2 per bar (they're small). So now she's looking at whether or not she and Dad need to be shelling out for the ultra-fancy Dawn detergents/power washes. They have one of my CO bars at their house now, though time will tell if they actually use it.


----------



## The_Phoenix

The_Phoenix said:


> “Hugs and Kisses”


I forgot to mention that I used @Zany_in_CO's carrot tissue oil (infused in rice bran oil) in this soap.


----------



## TashaBird

Soapiness today: made a soap using my new divider. Want to see how good of stripes I can get just by removing it. I want it to look like a flag. I almost swirled the top 1/2” at the last minute, but I resisted. 
Made some more batter for soap dough projects coming up. Then began the soap dough sculptures for my next soap. Only going to have to charge $100 dollars per bar of soap to equal time spent.  Really having fun with the process of an assembly line of little birds though!!


----------



## Catscankim

Planed and beveled some soaps today. It's amazing what a difference planing does for your soaps, although I need a different planer I think. I bought a Japanese style planer, but it's too small, and it also leaves drag marks on the soaps. I can't find a cause for this, or is this normal?

Been working on picture taking/editing and web design since 6am (well, there was a nap in the middle). Web design is not my area of expertise here lol. Finally thought I had this shopify thing figured out after a few hissy fits. Then I decide to add a sidebar menu and it all screamed to a halt. After hours of creating a sidebar and dropdown menus, I couldn't view the side bar on my page. Comb through all the settings AGAIN, only to realize that I have a theme selected that does not support a flipping sidebar. And to get a different theme...you have to start from scratch. So I guess I am not going to have one LOL. Definitely not starting over. Why does it let you create one if you cannot use it in your current theme?


----------



## SPowers

Catscankim said:


> Baby poop soap turned back to green!! Not a very nice swirl. I was scared to move that color around too much lol
> View attachment 52900



Looks teal... yes?  Love it in any event.  How did you get the white so white?


----------



## SPowers

Jersey Girl said:


> So pretty!  I bought the same heart mold but haven’t used it yet!
> 
> These are the soaps I made for Valentines so far. Bombshell, Blonde Moment, Aphrodisiac and Very Sexy. View attachment 52911



Those are gorgeous!  I'm inspired.


----------



## Catscankim

SPowers said:


> Looks teal... yes?  Love it in any event.  How did you get the white so white?


It's TD, boogers and all. It doesn't look quite that white in person.


----------



## Martha

Hope Ann said:


> How do you like the feel of the soap queen formula?
> 
> Hope


Since this is my first time using a lotion bar I'm probably not that well versed. It had cocoa butter, which smells dreamy. They are a little hard, so was thinking that this might be a better recipe to make when it's warm. It takes a bit of rubbing/dragging to get it on my skin. However, once I am past that, my skin feels great.


----------



## SPowers

My first batch of the new year.  It's a pipe swirl but doesn't look anything like the design in my head!  I have a very hard time determining how much batter to spit off for various design ideas... I always end up with more that what I need/want for a specific design idea.  Does anyone have a guide they use when determining this?  In the end I like the colours and the design is ok.  I don't have a log splitter (yet) so my slab molds are only 1 layer deep.


----------



## Martha

Zing said:


> *Heavy sigh.  Unmolded and cut yesterday's soap.  Reality does not match vision.  Another first of 2021


After some not so stellar soaps, I've decided to step back and simplify things. I made an itp swirl and a drop swirl. Both came out well. I might even do a solid color. Gasp. Trying to follow the KISS theory of keeping it simple. Your friend will like the soap and even though it isn't what you imagined, it will still be great soap.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Martha said:


> Trying to follow the KISS theory of keeping it simple.


   Brilliant! Since I could only apply one "like" and wanted to do 3...


----------



## Lperdue

Made these as a set this weekend. Not quite finished with dark ones


----------



## luluzapcat

Lperdue said:


> Made these as a set this weekend. Not quite finished with dark ones



Those are AMAZING. What an artist you are!


----------



## luluzapcat

I am over the moon--I just cut the prototype of my over-ambitious Valentine's day design (figured I was likely to sacrifice an entire loaf if I didn't start small) and I PULLED IT OFF!  Of course now I wish I had gone for the real whole thing, because I'll have my hands full all weekend doing this again. But I can't believe all the first-time stuff came together!


----------



## TashaBird

Super soapy day. Mailed a couple orders. Spent most of the day making little birds and rain drop embeds for a soap in the works. Got in the zone and time flew by!
And I’m happy with my Irish flag. They’ll need some cleaning up when they’re harder. But I’m surprised how clean the verticals lines are just made by removing the dividers.


----------



## Zing

luluzapcat said:


> I am over the moon--I just cut the prototype of my over-ambitious Valentine's day design (figured I was likely to sacrifice an entire loaf if I didn't start small) and I PULLED IT OFF!  Of course now I wish I had gone for the real whole thing, because I'll have my hands full all weekend doing this again. But I can't believe all the first-time stuff came together!
> 
> View attachment 52987


You absolutely should be over the moon!  You need to win a prize for this!  The design is clever and cute.  I'll have to stare at it more to figure out your technique.  Way to go!


TashaBird said:


> And I’m happy with my Irish flag. ... But I’m surprised how clean the verticals lines are just made by removing the dividers.


I am super impressed with your clean lines after my weekend of less than clean vertical lines that made it look like I was SUI.  Great job!


----------



## Lperdue

luluzapcat said:


> Those are AMAZING. What an artist you are!


Thank you! I absolutely love doing it! So excited for summer soaps I have planned out!



TashaBird said:


> Super soapy day. Mailed a couple orders. Spent most of the day making little birds and rain drop embeds for a soap in the works. Got in the zone and time flew by!
> And I’m happy with my Irish flag. They’ll need some cleaning up when they’re harder. But I’m surprised how clean the verticals lines are just made by removing the dividers.


Holy moley! I love your birds and flags!


----------



## rdc1978

I tried the clamshell swirl for...let's see, the 5th time.  
I'm considering just buying a membership for the soapchallenge club tutorials.  Are the tutorials really great?  

I also got a super awesome set of mold anglers from etsy.  Now I must make a chevron design.


----------



## Catscankim

I had several soapy things tonight.

I got a Hardwood Charcoal from MM. I honestly didn't know there was a different one LOL. But according to their description and reviews, it should be more black. So in giving it a try...I bought an enormous container lol. Well enormous for me anyway.

Couple of new FOs to try. So here starts the matching smell to color dilemma that I go through everytime I make soap lol. It's late, and I am tired yet determined to make soap tonight cause I am running out of ready soaps, so need to up production lol.

I will probably have more time tomorrow to do something more cool, so I went absolutely basic and did a AC loaf with lavender 40/4f2

But the fun doesn't stop there. I will cut the loaf in a diagonal so I can make two loaves and do a swirl on  the second half...tomorrow. 

Its going to be half on the diagonal all black, I want to do a swirl on the other half. Scent is lavender. Do I do the other half black and white, or black and lavender color? I plan on an itp swirl. Hoping everybody is seeing what I am.

Hang on, that was soapy thing #1 ...................

#2 is that I used @linne1gi method of adding powdered sugar instead of granulated. I am a little nervous because with the regular sugar I have to add the lye in parts to make a "clear" solution, and I was able to add the lye all at once because it is an all black soap and doesn't matter much if the sugar changes the color of the solution. Anyway, long story short, I am afraid of the cornstarch in the powdered sugar.

#3....Since I bought a tub of lard instead of my usual blocks, I misjudged how much lard I had on hand. So I added and subtracted a few things and ran it through soap calc. Who knows, maybe I will like this recipe better than my first LOL

Nothing more satisfying than a all black wet soap...


----------



## Zing

Catscankim said:


> Its going to be half on the diagonal all black, I want to do a swirl on the other half. Scent is lavender. Do I do the other half black and white, or black and lavender color?


 I vote for the colors black and lavender.  But really, you can't go wrong, black & white is a solid choice too.


----------



## Lperdue

luluzapcat said:


> I am over the moon--I just cut the prototype of my over-ambitious Valentine's day design (figured I was likely to sacrifice an entire loaf if I didn't start small) and I PULLED IT OFF!  Of course now I wish I had gone for the real whole thing, because I'll have my hands full all weekend doing this again. But I can't believe all the first-time stuff came together!
> 
> View attachment 52987


I tried this a couple times and it never worked bit yours are stunning!


----------



## TashaBird

Zing said:


> I vote for the colors black and lavender.  But really, you can't go wrong, black & white is a solid choice too.


How about all three?!


----------



## Catscankim

TashaBird said:


> How about all three?!


Yeah. The bottom layer is gonna be all black. Top layer either a white and black swirl, or a white and lav swirl, or white black and lavender.


----------



## TashaBird

I’m switching my lye concentration from %30 to %28. I kind of understand what that means, but not %100. ()
I’m hoping for less ash, and genera


Catscankim said:


> Yeah. The bottom layer is gonna be all black. Top layer either a white and black swirl, or a white and lav swirl, or white black and lavender.


white black lavender Maybe? Whichever you do it’s gonna look great!


----------



## ShirleyHailstock

Martha said:


> Since this is my first time using a lotion bar I'm probably not that well versed. It had cocoa butter, which smells dreamy. They are a little hard, so was thinking that this might be a better recipe to make when it's warm. It takes a bit of rubbing/dragging to get it on my skin. However, once I am past that, my skin feels great.


I've made lotion bars from the soap queen's recipe three times now. I love the feel of it on my skin. Mostly my skin is normal, but there are patches on the dry side and the lotion bars make it feel smooth instead of rough and I don't itch there like I used to.


----------



## Zing

ShirleyHailstock said:


> I've made lotion bars from the soap queen's recipe three times now. I love the feel of it on my skin. Mostly my skin is normal, but there are patches on the dry side and the lotion bars make it feel smooth instead of rough and I don't itch there like I used to.


Welcome back!


----------



## ShirleyHailstock

Zing said:


> Welcome back!


Thanks. I read the board everyday, but have had low energy for doing anything. I made the lotion bars because I was out and the liquid lotion I use fads in a flash.


----------



## Jersey Girl

luluzapcat said:


> I am over the moon--I just cut the prototype of my over-ambitious Valentine's day design (figured I was likely to sacrifice an entire loaf if I didn't start small) and I PULLED IT OFF!  Of course now I wish I had gone for the real whole thing, because I'll have my hands full all weekend doing this again. But I can't believe all the first-time stuff came together!
> 
> View attachment 52987


Adorable!  Great job!

My last couple soapy things.  Two goat milk soaps. Lavender and an Avobath dupe. First time using the Avobath and I really love it!


----------



## msunnerstood

Im giggling because im making a batch of soap thats a lush dupe fo. I cant use their name so I came up with something funny to call it instead "No Fox to Give" 

yep, easily amused..


----------



## The Park Bench

TashaBird said:


> Super soapy day. Mailed a couple orders. Spent most of the day making little birds and rain drop embeds for a soap in the works. Got in the zone and time flew by!
> And I’m happy with my Irish flag. They’ll need some cleaning up when they’re harder. But I’m surprised how clean the verticals lines are just made by removing the dividers.


THOSE BIRDS!!!!!



Zing said:


> You absolutely should be over the moon!  You need to win a prize for this!  The design is clever and cute.  I'll have to stare at it more to figure out your technique.  Way to go!
> I am super impressed with your clean lines after my weekend of less than clean vertical lines that made it look like I was SUI.  Great job!


SUI! .... Only took a millisecond to figure it out!



Catscankim said:


> I had several soapy things tonight.
> 
> I got a Hardwood Charcoal from MM. I honestly didn't know there was a different one LOL. But according to their description and reviews, it should be more black. So in giving it a try...I bought an enormous container lol. Well enormous for me anyway.
> 
> Couple of new FOs to try. So here starts the matching smell to color dilemma that I go through everytime I make soap lol. It's late, and I am tired yet determined to make soap tonight cause I am running out of ready soaps, so need to up production lol.
> 
> I will probably have more time tomorrow to do something more cool, so I went absolutely basic and did a AC loaf with lavender 40/4f2
> 
> But the fun doesn't stop there. I will cut the loaf in a diagonal so I can make two loaves and do a swirl on  the second half...tomorrow.
> 
> Its going to be half on the diagonal all black, I want to do a swirl on the other half. Scent is lavender. Do I do the other half black and white, or black and lavender color? I plan on an itp swirl. Hoping everybody is seeing what I am.
> 
> Hang on, that was soapy thing #1 ...................
> 
> #2 is that I used @linne1gi method of adding powdered sugar instead of granulated. I am a little nervous because with the regular sugar I have to add the lye in parts to make a "clear" solution, and I was able to add the lye all at once because it is an all black soap and doesn't matter much if the sugar changes the color of the solution. Anyway, long story short, I am afraid of the cornstarch in the powdered sugar.
> 
> #3....Since I bought a tub of lard instead of my usual blocks, I misjudged how much lard I had on hand. So I added and subtracted a few things and ran it through soap calc. Who knows, maybe I will like this recipe better than my first LOL
> 
> Nothing more satisfying than a all black wet soap...


My customers LOVE the lavender charcoal Soap!

I'm REALLY into making bathbombs right now .  I have had a press for a few years and only did large rounds, but I used some of the profit from all of the Christmas gift baskets to pick up some more shapes and now I am going to run out of space to put all of the new bombs  ... and frosting stuff that I can't eat is mind boggling


----------



## Zing

The Park Bench said:


> SUI! .... Only took a millisecond to figure it out!


You gotta keep up with the acronyms, doncha know!


----------



## The Park Bench

Zing said:


> You gotta keep up with the acronyms, doncha know!


I'm trying


----------



## TashaBird

The Park Bench said:


> I'm REALLY into making bathbombs right now .  I have had a press for a few years and only did large rounds, but I used some of the profit from all of the Christmas gift baskets to pick up some more shapes and now I am going to run out of space to put all of the new bombs  ... and frosting stuff that I can't eat is mind boggling


Those are stunning! What’s the frosting on top made of?


----------



## TashaBird

it doesn’t look like much. But I’m really looking forward to my next soap. It’s a tribute soap! I’ve been planning it awhile. Tomorrow may be the day! Colors, EOs, and it’s ON!! 
And my experiment with detailed molds is improving. At least she’s got a face this time!


----------



## Basil

luluzapcat said:


> I am over the moon--I just cut the prototype of my over-ambitious Valentine's day design (figured I was likely to sacrifice an entire loaf if I didn't start small) and I PULLED IT OFF!  Of course now I wish I had gone for the real whole thing, because I'll have my hands full all weekend doing this again. But I can't believe all the first-time stuff came together!
> 
> View attachment 52987


Amazing!!!!!


----------



## TashaBird

Anyone know what these tips are called, and what they do? Hoping I can find a tutorial video somewhere.


----------



## GemstonePony

TashaBird said:


> Anyone know what these tips are called, and what they do? Hoping I can find a tutorial video somewhere.


Russian Piping tips, or Russian Ball tips
ETA: they produce a really cool effect, but I highly recommend practicing with frosting and a plate. Basically, point straight down with tip close to surface, squeeze while rotating the tip back and forth and pulling the tip away.


----------



## TashaBird

I’ll get to googling. Thank you!


----------



## TashaBird

Oooh! I always have such a hard time waiting for my piping batter to thicken up enough to use. What if I make it first?!
Aww yeah!


----------



## Catscankim

I unmolded my lavender charcoal loaf this morning. I was supposed to cut it on the diagonal and make two slanted layer molds out of it. It was such a pretty black color, that I decided to not mess with it and just slice it up LOL

Since I already alotted this time in the morning before work, I decided that i should make something else, since my two loaf molds were now freed up. Made a beachy type loaf. The FO accelerated the batter and it riced (Beach from CC). I worked quickly and didn't get the design that I was going for, but hopefully I salvaged it. Not too sure, but its cpop now. I can prob cut it when I get home from work tonight.


----------



## Zing

@Catscankim, How the heck do you slice on the diagonal?!


----------



## linne1gi

Catscankim said:


> I had several soapy things tonight.
> 
> I got a Hardwood Charcoal from MM. I honestly didn't know there was a different one LOL. But according to their description and reviews, it should be more black. So in giving it a try...I bought an enormous container lol. Well enormous for me anyway.
> 
> Couple of new FOs to try. So here starts the matching smell to color dilemma that I go through everytime I make soap lol. It's late, and I am tired yet determined to make soap tonight cause I am running out of ready soaps, so need to up production lol.
> 
> I will probably have more time tomorrow to do something more cool, so I went absolutely basic and did a AC loaf with lavender 40/4f2
> 
> But the fun doesn't stop there. I will cut the loaf in a diagonal so I can make two loaves and do a swirl on  the second half...tomorrow.
> 
> Its going to be half on the diagonal all black, I want to do a swirl on the other half. Scent is lavender. Do I do the other half black and white, or black and lavender color? I plan on an itp swirl. Hoping everybody is seeing what I am.
> 
> Hang on, that was soapy thing #1 ...................
> 
> #2 is that I used @linne1gi method of adding powdered sugar instead of granulated. I am a little nervous because with the regular sugar I have to add the lye in parts to make a "clear" solution, and I was able to add the lye all at once because it is an all black soap and doesn't matter much if the sugar changes the color of the solution. Anyway, long story short, I am afraid of the cornstarch in the powdered sugar.
> 
> #3....Since I bought a tub of lard instead of my usual blocks, I misjudged how much lard I had on hand. So I added and subtracted a few things and ran it through soap calc. Who knows, maybe I will like this recipe better than my first LOL
> 
> Nothing more satisfying than a all black wet soap...


You have to let me know how you like the powdered sugar.  Did you notice any more working time with your soap batter?  That's the reason I started using it. (Back in 2018 when I started following Teri of TreeMarie Soapworks, she uses powdered sugar).  Also, yes there are 2 kinds of activated charcoal, Coconut and Hardwood.  I always find I like to Coconut Charcoal better - it gives me a darker black.  Although I usually mix the Coconut Charcoal with some black mica for a really black black.


----------



## KiwiMoose

msunnerstood said:


> Im giggling because im making a batch of soap thats a lush dupe fo. I cant use their name so I came up with something funny to call it instead "No Fox to Give"
> 
> yep, easily amused..


I make a lush dupe and call it Karma Chameleon.  They call it Karma.
I know y'all are from a sueing culture over there, but some names are not 'owned' by Lush.  if it's just a word or phrase that is in common use, and there is no 'registered trademark' symbol, then it's open for the taking. So you don't have to give a fox.


----------



## msunnerstood

KiwiMoose said:


> I make a lush dupe and call it Karma Chameleon.  They call it Karma.
> I know y'all are from a sueing culture over there, but some names are not 'owned' by Lush.  if it's just a word or phrase that is in common use, and there is no 'registered trademark' symbol, then it's open for the taking. So you don't have to give a fox.


I like my name better   

Here it is, "No Fox to Give"






I just cut it so this is not beveled or anything.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Mashed banana soap cut. The big ones gelled and the two little ones in the front didn’t.


----------



## TashaBird

The best thing about having a complicated soap in the works is it’s given me something besides the worlds craziness to think about. 
This soap is a real labor of love! Otherwise I’d have to charge $100 per bar. Haha (but for realz!) I made a couple mistakes today, but not terrible. Thank goodness! And easily remedied. I will mark my wooden mold next time, on both sides! If I’d done that I wouldn’t have to have moved ALL the doves... TWICE.
Hoping I can unmold without smooshing it sooner than later. I’m learning to trust that my new NS cutter can handle a tougher loaf.


----------



## Catscankim

Zing said:


> @Catscankim, How the heck do you slice on the diagonal?!


I stand the loaf on end and cut it diagonally, then fit on triangle half into two identical molds and pour another batch on top of each one.


----------



## TashaBird

Catscankim said:


> I stand the loaf on end and cut it diagonally, then fit on triangle half into two identical molds and pour another batch on top of each one.
> View attachment 53060


I really love this design!


----------



## Catscankim

linne1gi said:


> You have to let me know how you like the powdered sugar.  Did you notice any more working time with your soap batter?  That's the reason I started using it. (Back in 2018 when I started following Teri of TreeMarie Soapworks, she uses powdered sugar).  Also, yes there are 2 kinds of activated charcoal, Coconut and Hardwood.  I always find I like to Coconut Charcoal better - it gives me a darker black.  Although I usually mix the Coconut Charcoal with some black mica for a really black black.


I can't really say how much time it gave me to work since my batter riced as soon as i pour in the fo. That keeps happening to me lately and I don't know why. Nothing has changed about my recipe. My only guess is that I am soaping slightly warmer to help reduce ash...but it's not really THAT much warmer. Gonna give it another go tonight with the same recipe and same fo and soap cooler, see if that helps.

@TashaBird we can give credit to @Jersey Girl for sending me her beautiful soap that I looked up how she made it LOL. Now I'm addicted to making soap this way. It's so simple and makes two loaves. At first my cut was all crooked and wonky, so I swore that I would never do it again...but then after the second half is poured in, you can't even tell that I butchered the first half LOL


----------



## TashaBird

@Catscankim I did this design once, but both were different ITPSs instead of stripe. I wonder if I could pull off the diagonal cut with my ginormous loaf. But, I guess I ‘d have to have another one to finish it off. 
Great job on that one, and the color combos are beautiful!


----------



## GemstonePony

Catscankim said:


> I can't really say how much time it gave me to work since my batter riced as soon as i pour in the fo. That keeps happening to me lately and I don't know why. Nothing has changed about my recipe. My only guess is that I am soaping slightly warmer to help reduce ash...but it's not really THAT much warmer. Gonna give it another go tonight with the same recipe and same fo and soap cooler, see if that helps.
> 
> @TashaBird we can give credit to @Jersey Girl for sending me her beautiful soap that I looked up how she made it LOL. Now I'm addicted to making soap this way. It's so simple and makes two loaves. At first my cut was all crooked and wonky, so I swore that I would never do it again...but then after the second half is poured in, you can't even tell that I butchered the first half LOL


I've heard holding back some of the oil, mixing the FO with that and then adding them to the batter together can help. Love your design!


----------



## Catscankim

TashaBird said:


> @Catscankim I did this design once, but both were different ITPSs instead of stripe. I wonder if I could pull off the diagonal cut with my ginormous loaf. But, I guess I ‘d have to have another one to finish it off.
> Great job on that one, and the color combos are beautiful!


I imagine that if you only have the one mold you can wrap half of the soap and then make another one after your first batch is unmolded. And I figure that the first one could be unmolded earlier than usual since only the new upper layer is in contact with the mold on one side...the first half is already done. If any of that makes sense LOL. You should try it. It's really not as hard as it looks.

edit: just re-read your post...you already did it LOL.


----------



## TashaBird

Catscankim said:


> I imagine that if you only have the one mold you can wrap half of the soap and then make another one after your first batch is unmolded. And I figure that the first one could be unmolded earlier than usual since only the new upper layer is in contact with the mold on one side...the first half is already done. If any of that makes sense LOL. You should try it. It's really not as hard as it looks.
> 
> edit: just re-read your post...you already did it LOL.


On second thought though, I’m not sure I’d try it with my 7.5 loaf. I’d probably stick to my 2.5lb.


----------



## Catscankim

I did a layered first loaf. Originally I couldn't wrap my head around how it would work/look in the end, but I did 4 equal layers...only adding the lye to each container as the last layer was good and set up. Then poured the next layer and let set, repeat.

The very first one I did took a lot of math and it took all night. I am glad I took good math notes because that made it so much easier for future batches lol.

I cpop as usual...the four layers for the first batch. Cut (diagonally) and did an itps for the topper.

My fo for that pic is Cucumber Melon. My first one was black raspberry vanilla. A realtor bought both loaves for housewarming gifts to new homeowners.


----------



## Dawni

Not very soapy but all afternoon I was discussing with an engineer and architect, layout and stuff for a soapmaking room. I won't have to make stuff in the kitchen once it's done 

My parents are renovating their house so they decided to give me a section of the plot that's currently sitting unoccupied. Love em!

Yes, me n my sons live with my mom (and dad when he's here) still. They've refused to let me leave lol. Apparently I get my own room now as well haha

Edited to add: Lard soap is in the pot tonight!


----------



## Angie Gail

Dawni said:


> Not very soapy but all afternoon I was discussing with an engineer and architect, layout and stuff for a soapmaking room. I won't have to make stuff in the kitchen once it's done
> 
> My parents are renovating their house so they decided to give me a section of the plot that's currently sitting unoccupied. Love em!
> 
> Yes, me n my sons live with my mom (and dad when he's here) still. They've refused to let me leave lol. Apparently I get my own room now as well haha
> 
> Edited to add: Lard soap is in the pot tonight!


That sounds awesome! I live with my parents too. I'm single and don't want to live alone. Also we pooled our income and were able to buy a big house and I basically have the upstairs to myself. It was also really helpful when my grandmother who had Dementia lived her last three years with us. It took all three of our working together to take care of her.


----------



## Vicki C

luluzapcat said:


> I am over the moon--I just cut the prototype of my over-ambitious Valentine's day design (figured I was likely to sacrifice an entire loaf if I didn't start small) and I PULLED IT OFF!  Of course now I wish I had gone for the real whole thing, because I'll have my hands full all weekend doing this again. But I can't believe all the first-time stuff came together!


this is amazing...


----------



## Dawni

Angie Gail said:


> That sounds awesome! I live with my parents too. I'm single and don't want to live alone. Also we pooled our income and were able to buy a big house and I basically have the upstairs to myself. It was also really helpful when my grandmother who had Dementia lived her last three years with us. It took all three of our working together to take care of her.


My family can be overwhelming sometimes, even at the best of times lol... At least I now get a space I can escape to once in a while haha.

My grandma, who also has dementia, is currently living with us as well. My dad, and the baby daddy is mainly overseas and my sister lives out. So it's basically me, my 2 sons, and my mother mostly. It does get full when the men are home though lol

Lard soap done! Used my oxides today, the very grey area of natural colorants lol. There's actually an uncolored part somewhere. Couldn't find my hanger swirl tool so this is a chopstick swirl inside - but I forgot to bang it down - let's see tomorrow (later lol).




I also used one of those old FOs from my parent's old business - I wrote about that here, that they're decades old - and so far so good. Only thing is I have no idea how to describe this fragrance, not knowing the name anymore. This is actually a custom load for a friend's husband who said they didn't care if I use EO or FO as long as it smells nice lol

It's also my first time using paper to line a wood mold.....


----------



## coastmutt

Dawni said:


> My family can be overwhelming sometimes, even at the best of times lol... At least I now get a space I can escape to once in a while haha.
> 
> My grandma, who also has dementia, is currently living with us as well. My dad, and the baby daddy is mainly overseas and my sister lives out. So it's basically me, my 2 sons, and my mother mostly. It does get full when the men are home though lol
> 
> Lard soap done! Used my oxides today, the very grey area of natural colorants lol. There's actually an uncolored part somewhere. Couldn't find my hanger swirl tool so this is a chopstick swirl inside - but I forgot to bang it down - let's see tomorrow (later lol).
> View attachment 53063
> 
> I also used one of those old FOs from my parent's old business - I wrote about that here, that they're decades old - and so far so good. Only thing is I have no idea how to describe this fragrance, not knowing the name anymore. This is actually a custom load for a friend's husband who said they didn't care if I use EO or FO as long as it smells nice lol
> 
> It's also my first time using paper to line a wood mold.....


Wow! Makes me think of a Monet painting.. Nice work!


----------



## SPowers

Yesterday I made my first 'intentional' vegan soap... no animals were harmed in the making of this soap.  I used a silicone mat on the bottom and love how it turned out.  This is coloured with pink and green clay.
I haven't a clue what to call it... all suggestions welcome?  Sorry about the lighting...


----------



## GemstonePony

SPowers said:


> Yesterday I made my first 'intentional' vegan soap... no animals were harmed in the making of this soap.  I used a silicone mat on the bottom and love how it turned out.  This is coloured with pink and green clay.
> I haven't a clue what to call it... all suggestions welcome?  Sorry about the lighting...
> View attachment 53064
> View attachment 53065


Looks lovely! What fragrance did you use?


----------



## SPowers

Duhhh...


GemstonePony said:


> Looks lovely! What fragrance did you use?


 should have mentioned that... its a blend of Patchouli, Bergamot and Lemongrass.  Thanks!


----------



## GemstonePony

SPowers said:


> Duhhh...
> 
> should have mentioned that... its a blend of Patchouli, Bergamot and Lemongrass.  Thanks!


I'm absolutely horrible with names, but that sounds like a nice blend. Peace on Earth maybe? A thread in the photo gallery might get you more, better responses.


----------



## SPowers

GemstonePony said:


> I'm absolutely horrible with names, but that sounds like a nice blend. Peace on Earth maybe? A thread in the photo gallery might get you more, better responses.



thanks for the suggestion!  Sometimes a name will just shout out to me but not this one


----------



## GemstonePony

SPowers said:


> thanks for the suggestion!  Sometimes a name will just shout out to me but not this one


Understandable, I'm not crazy about it either. I was just thinking Earth day was coming up and the vegan status and color scheme fit very nicely with that holiday.


----------



## coastmutt

SPowers said:


> Yesterday I made my first 'intentional' vegan soap... no animals were harmed in the making of this soap.  I used a silicone mat on the bottom and love how it turned out.  This is coloured with pink and green clay.
> I haven't a clue what to call it... all suggestions welcome?  Sorry about the lighting...
> View attachment 53064
> View attachment 53065


Here are some of my name suggestions! 
Honeymoon, Southern Belle, Queen Anne's Revenge, Leather and Lace


----------



## SPowers

coastmutt said:


> Here are some of my name suggestions!
> Honeymoon, Southern Belle, Queen Anne's Revenge, Leather and Lace



Some great suggestions there!  So much to think about... thanks!


----------



## Zing

Dawni said:


> Couldn't find my hanger swirl tool so this is a chopstick swirl inside - but I forgot to bang it down - let's see tomorrow (later lol).
> View attachment 53063


Okay, so no banging.  How about smacking?  Sorry.  Not sorry.  Can't help myself. 
Seriously, very pur-tee top -- I hope you are satisfied.


----------



## The Park Bench

TashaBird said:


> Those are stunning! What’s the frosting on top made of?


It's a solid bubble bath made with cocoa betaine, baking soda, cornstarch and cream of tartar. It comes together really quick and is a delight to pipe. I just make it in white and then Spritz the piped cupcakes with rubbing alcohol that has dye in it.


----------



## rdc1978

So, I sent a package of soap and lotion bars to my mom.  

And then I cut these.  I'm not sure how I feel about them!!!!


----------



## rdc1978

I recently ordered the soap mold anglers off etsy and I was dying to use them for a relatively easy design (I needed a win)

So I decided to try doing am onbre pour at an angle with two colors.  I kinda like the design though next time I think I'd do a gradient (I think that's what it's called?)  With a total of four colors.  

I love pouring stuff at an angle, who knows why?!?!??


----------



## KiwiMoose

rdc1978 said:


> So, I sent a package of soap and lotion bars to my mom.
> 
> And then I cut these.  I'm not sure how I feel about them!!!!


I LOVE them!  The definition of colour is just beautiful.

@Zing - don't think that just because your comment is now on the previous page that it went unnoticed  LOL.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

SPowers said:


> This is coloured with pink and green clay.
> I haven't a clue what to call it... all suggestions welcome?



The pink comes through "sandy" and the green comes through more blue -- to my eyes at least. "Shifting Sands" if it really is the colors I see. If it truly is pink & green I would name it  "Tres Chic" because that color combo is tres chic... to my mind at least.


----------



## Dawni

rdc1978 said:


> So, I sent a package of soap and lotion bars to my mom.
> 
> And then I cut these.  I'm not sure how I feel about them!!!!


I like em. For some reason "dark fairytale" comes to mind lol

I cut my recent lard soap too. I love em! Just wish I had lined the mold better, the middle part is a little wonky




Of course I smacked em, Mr. @Zing lol
Fondled too......


----------



## Zing

rdc1978 said:


> So, I sent a package of soap and lotion bars to my mom.
> 
> And then I cut these.  I'm not sure how I feel about them!!!!


Whaddaya mean, you're not sure?!  Great color combo!


KiwiMoose said:


> @Zing - don't think that just because your comment is now on the previous page that it went unnoticed  LOL.





Dawni said:


> View attachment 53089
> 
> Of course I smacked em, Mr. @Zing lol
> Fondled too......


Oh my peeps, this has been an extraordinarily -- historic -- stressful last 2 days, I much appreciate the chuckles.  You da best!


----------



## Dawni

Zing said:


> Oh my peeps, this has been an extraordinarily -- historic -- stressful last 2 days, I much appreciate the chuckles.  You da best!


You're welcome! I can describe to you if you want?

Ehem

Biting her lip, she lifted it up gently, almost as if it was sacred. With gentle strokes, her fingers glide across its length. Her fingertips touch each and every ridge and bump...

Still chuckling? Lol I love how smooth lard bars are, especially if you line your molds well, which I didn't lol


----------



## GemstonePony

Dawni said:


> You're welcome! I can describe to you if you want?
> 
> Ehem
> 
> Biting her lip, she lifted it up gently, almost as if it was sacred. With gentle strokes, her fingers glide across its length. Her fingertips touch each and every ridge and bump...
> 
> Still chuckling? Lol I love how smooth lard bars are, especially if you line your molds well, which I didn't lol


.
... Uh... I was feeling normal about this activity, but now that you put it that way...


----------



## Dawni

GemstonePony said:


> .
> ... Uh... I was feeling normal about this activity, but now that you put it that way...


I'm sorry.. Was it too much? Old joke here spanning about 2yrs now I think about our soaps.


----------



## GemstonePony

Dawni said:


> I'm sorry.. Was it too much? Old joke here spanning about 2yrs now I think about our soaps.


I know, I'm sure Zing will love it. Romance has just never been my favorite genre, on any level.


----------



## Zing

Uh, ehem, ehem!  This is a _soap _forum and I am always on topic, unlike some people (looking at you, @Misschief ) and I would never take a thread title out of context.  And has it been 2 years already?!  Oh, how the time flies.


Dawni said:


> Me, I do a lot of jiggling and smacking before I'm satisfied lol


----------



## rdc1978

I wanted to take a minute to thank you all for your kind words about my soap.....but now I just feel like that awkward girl who really thought putting my key in the fishbowl was part of some "guess how many keys are in this bowl" game

Either way, thank you all for your lovely comments.  You've convinced me to like my soap, ha ha.


----------



## Misschief

Zing said:


> Uh, ehem, ehem!  This is a _soap _forum and I am always on topic, unlike some people (looking at you, @Misschief ) and I would never take a thread title out of context.  And has it been 2 years already?!  Oh, how the time flies.


Moi??? What have I done now? The title of the thread is Thread Titles and My Very Strange Mind. You posted and my mind went following. Who's fault is THAT???


----------



## Jersey Girl

One of the soapy things I did yesterday was to email Fragrance Buddy. The Bombshell fragrance I bought from them smells like straight up cinnamon with maybe a little fruitiness to it as well.  I had never smelled bombshell but the description is nothing like a cinnamon would smell. So yesterday I emailed them and lo and behold they pulled the bin and realized they had poured the whole batch wrong. So now I’m renaming one of my valentine soaps “Red Hot” cause it smells like the candy.  They are shipping me a new bottle but I won’t have time to make and cure it for Valentine’s. Oh well...*sigh*


----------



## KimW

Jersey Girl said:


> One of the soapy things I did yesterday was to email Fragrance Buddy. The Bombshell fragrance I bought from them smells like straight up cinnamon with maybe a little fruitiness to it as well.  I had never smelled bombshell but the description is nothing like a cinnamon would smell. So yesterday I emailed them and lo and behold they pulled the bin and realized they had poured the whole batch wrong. So now I’m renaming one of my valentine soaps “Red Hot” cause it smells like the candy.  They are shipping me a new bottle but I won’t have time to make and cure it for Valentine’s. Oh well...*sigh*


Oh bummer.  Glad to hear they're making it right albeit not in time for your Valentine's soap.  Good recovery on the name, though!


----------



## luluzapcat

rdc1978 said:


> So, I sent a package of soap and lotion bars to my mom.
> 
> And then I cut these.  I'm not sure how I feel about them!!!!



I think that is just delightful! Something about it feels playful and made me smile.


----------



## rdc1978

luluzapcat said:


> I think that is just delightful! Something about it feels playful and made me smile.



Thank you! I'm starting to come around to them!

My mom just told me that no one cares about how they look anyways just the fragrances.  Awful! I'm a budding artiste!  That's why I come here


----------



## The_Phoenix

Made yin/yang embeds for tomorrow’s soap. Sloppy on top. Really hoping that the design is intact inside. I strongly dislike when a design fails and ingredients are wasted. Scented with Nature’s Garden Nam Champa. Only added it to the black because it discoloration some.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

The Park Bench said:


> I'm REALLY into making bathbombs right now .  I have had a press for a few years and only did large rounds, but I used some of the profit from all of the Christmas gift baskets to pick up some more shapes and now I am going to run out of space to put all of the new bombs  ... and frosting stuff that I can't eat is mind boggling


Those are awesome' I love how the frosting looks so fluffy.



TashaBird said:


> The best thing about having a complicated soap in the works is it’s given me something besides the worlds craziness to think about.
> This soap is a real labor of love! Otherwise I’d have to charge $100 per bar. Haha (but for realz!) I made a couple mistakes today, but not terrible. Thank goodness! And easily remedied. I will mark my wooden mold next time, on both sides! If I’d done that I wouldn’t have to have moved ALL the doves... TWICE.
> Hoping I can unmold without smooshing it sooner than later. I’m learning to trust that my new NS cutter can handle a tougher loaf.


Wow love your Doves' Beautiful.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Made my old favourite, Fig and Rhubarb FO. I think it’s been a year since the last batch!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

KiwiMoose said:


> Mashed banana soap cut. The big ones gelled and the two little ones in the front didn’t.
> View attachment 53043


Those are such a pretty two tone color & I can almost smell bananas from here' lol did you use a banana FO scent?



KiwiMoose said:


> Made my old favourite, Fig and Rhubarb FO. I think it’s been a year since the last batch!
> View attachment 53115


Wow Beautiful Colors


----------



## KiwiMoose

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Those are such a pretty two tone color & I can almost smell bananas from here' lol did you use a banana FO scent?


Thank you. I used ‘Jamaica me Crazy’ which is a pineapple coconut scent


----------



## TashaBird

The_Phoenix said:


> Made yin/yang embeds for tomorrow’s soap. Sloppy on top. Really hoping that the design is intact inside. I strongly dislike when a design fails and ingredients are wasted. Scented with Nature’s Garden Nam Champa. Only added it to the black because it discoloration some.


Cool! Can’t wait to see!


----------



## Catscankim

Not quite what I planned, but I like it!! Actually I had no real plan for the swirl, it was an experiment LOL. I poured pretty thin alternating colors...grabbed a chopstick and moved it around a bit.

The fragrance is Bourbon Street





I also cut two soaps yesterday that I don't have pictures of yet lol. Kinda tired from work tonight, so I will get those pics up later.

If I can muster up the energy, then my next soapy thing will be to do the soapy dishes from last night. I hate when I get lazy and let them sit like I did...so much easier to clean right away. I didn't even wipe them out, so its gonna be a chore.

I ran out of lard, so not making soap tonight. Besides it would be SUI since tonight is day 5 of 5 and I have off tomorrow and it's happy hour right now LOL.

I did plan on designing business cards, but that might wait until tomorrow, I dunno. DBUI (Designing Business Cards Under The Influence) might be ok, as long as I don't get crazy and purchase them until I double check them tomorrow LOL.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Catscankim said:


> Not quite what I planned, but I like it!! Actually I had no real plan for the swirl, it was an experiment LOL. I poured pretty thin alternating colors...grabbed a chopstick and moved it around a bit.
> 
> The fragrance is Bourbon Street
> View attachment 53117
> 
> 
> I also cut two soaps yesterday that I don't have pictures of yet lol. Kinda tired from work tonight, so I will get those pics up later.
> 
> If I can muster up the energy, then my next soapy thing will be to do the soapy dishes from last night. I hate when I get lazy and let them sit like I did...so much easier to clean right away. I didn't even wipe them out, so its gonna be a chore.
> 
> I ran out of lard, so not making soap tonight. Besides it would be SUI since tonight is day 5 of 5 and I have off tomorrow and it's happy hour right now LOL.
> 
> I did plan on designing business cards, but that might wait until tomorrow, I dunno. DBUI (Designing Business Cards Under The Influence) might be ok, as long as I don't get crazy and purchase them until I double check them tomorrow LOL.


Gorgeous!  Love how you got the really fine lines in there.


----------



## Catscankim

I know, me too. I will probably never be able to duplicate that LOL

And thank you!!


----------



## melonpan

rdc1978 said:


> I recently ordered the soap mold anglers off etsy and I was dying to use them for a relatively easy design (I needed a win)
> 
> So I decided to try doing am onbre pour at an angle with two colors.  I kinda like the design though next time I think I'd do a gradient (I think that's what it's called?)  With a total of four colors.
> 
> I love pouring stuff at an angle, who knows why?!?!??


Loving your angle soap. 
Your picture of the soap mold anglers prompted my soap thing of the day - after reading your post I spent twenty minutes brainstorming with my partner how we could create a DIY soap mold anglers... possibly from two pieces of wood attached together with some kind of joint so you can choose the inclination... Possibilities are endless and I'm so excited for this, lol


----------



## rdc1978

Melonpanable said:


> Loving your angle soap.
> Your picture of the soap mold anglers prompted my soap thing of the day - after reading your post I spent twenty minutes brainstorming with my partner how we could create a DIY soap mold anglers... possibly from two pieces of wood attached together with some kind of joint so you can choose the inclination... Possibilities are endless and I'm so excited for this, lol



Thank you!  And hooray!  I'm so happy that I helped sparked someone's DIY creativity! 

Also, I just love an angled pour so im super excited to see what you come up with!


----------



## msunnerstood

im working on my shampoo and conditioner bars/recipes. There are a million recipes out there but some things i like are not in them or something I don't have, are. So ive been experimenting with tweeks. Think ive got a good shampoo bar down but working on the conditioner bar today


----------



## KiwiMoose

Cut my Fig and Rhubarb soap today.  A bit disappointed with the 'yellow' part.  The FO discolours but I've used it before and it's not been so yellow with TD.  Mind you, in the past I've blended it with non-discolouring FOs whereas this time I used it straight up.


----------



## Zing

It was Mrs. Zing that did soapy things.  For the first time she made homemade dish soap.  Last year she made a ton of liquid laundry detergent that we finally used up.  This time she made dry laundry detergent.  Both soaps were not lye based.  I'm just working out a design for the January Challenge.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Zing said:


> It was Mrs. Zing that did soapy things.  For the first time she made homemade dish soap.  Last year she made a ton of liquid laundry detergent that we finally used up.  This time she made dry laundry detergent.  Both soaps were not lye based.  I'm just working out a design for the January Challenge.


I didn't realise that Mrs Zing made soap too.  Does she slap it and bang it?


----------



## GemstonePony

Zing said:


> It was Mrs. Zing that did soapy things.  For the first time she made homemade dish soap.  Last year she made a ton of liquid laundry detergent that we finally used up.  This time she made dry laundry detergent.  Both soaps were not lye based.  I'm just working out a design for the January Challenge.


Same on the January Challenge. Not sure if I'll get to use it, since soaping/crafting is on hold for me at the moment, but here's hoping. I keep forgetting how much math goes into these things.


----------



## rdc1978

KiwiMoose said:


> Cut my Fig and Rhubarb soap today.  A bit disappointed with the 'yellow' part.  The FO discolours but I've used it before and it's not been so yellow with TD.  Mind you, in the past I've blended it with non-discolouring FOs whereas this time I used it straight up.
> View attachment 53127


These are beautiful!!


----------



## Jersey Girl

Soapy thing for the day....Sweet Orange Chili Pepper (NG)  with a touch of Orange 10x Essential Oil (BB)  I love this fragrance!


----------



## GemstonePony

Jersey Girl said:


> Soapy thing for the day....Sweet Orange Chili Pepper (NG)  with a touch of Orange 10x Essential Oil (BB)  I love this fragrance!View attachment 53129


Your staging is perfect, as usual.


----------



## Jersey Girl

GemstonePony said:


> Your staging is perfect, as usual.



You are making me blush.... Thank you


----------



## AliOop

Jersey Girl said:


> You are making me blush.... Thank you


.. but it's true


----------



## Zing

KiwiMoose said:


> I didn't realise that Mrs Zing made soap too.  Does she slap it and bang it?


The only thing I will say here, on this soapy thread, is that Mrs. Zing is always satisfied.


----------



## TashaBird

Made a soap today with a loose plan. Attempting my new “lazy horizon” technique. Not sure what I’ll get. But it was sure less messy than using a scraper!! Same recipe as the Prince soap I made the other day. Just made it with some of my favorite colors. Then ploop piped on top.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Zing said:


> The only thing I will say here, on this soapy thread, is that Mrs. Zing is always satisfied.


That must be some good soap then!


----------



## msunnerstood

planning and making some holiday soap ahead of time for a change. St. Paddys day and the 4th. Hoping my red white and blue soap actually comes out red white and blue. After my purple fail, im a bit paranoid.


----------



## SPowers

Zany_in_CO said:


> The pink comes through "sandy" and the green comes through more blue -- to my eyes at least. "Shifting Sands" if it really is the colors I see. If it truly is pink & green I would name it  "Tres Chic" because that color combo is tres chic... to my mind at least.



You're right in that the pink looks a little more sandy or peachy coloured but the green does look more green that blue but I do love the name suggestion!  Thanks!


----------



## msunnerstood

Ok, My HP norms are giving me CP anxiety. I am used to being able to unmold my soap in 4-6 hours and now, when I make CP, I have to sit on my hands because I want to unmold my soooooappp.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

msunnerstood said:


> Ok, My HP norms are giving me CP anxiety. I am used to being able to unmold my soap in 4-6 hours and now, when I make CP, I have to sit on my hands because I want to unmold my soooooappp.


patience is a virtue


----------



## GemstonePony

msunnerstood said:


> Ok, My HP norms are giving me CP anxiety. I am used to being able to unmold my soap in 4-6 hours and now, when I make CP, I have to sit on my hands because I want to unmold my soooooappp.


Next time, just use a fragrance that may cause seizing, and get it get into the mold before it seizes. No waiting for it to harden involved! JK, though I really do love how accelerating fragrances shorten my unmold time. It doesn't even have to accelerate by a lot to shave a few hours off.


----------



## msunnerstood

GemstonePony said:


> Next time, just use a fragrance that may cause seizing, and get it get into the mold before it seizes. No waiting for it to harden involved! JK, though I really do love how accelerating fragrances shorten my unmold time. It doesn't even have to accelerate by a lot to shave a few hours off.


I did that last nite after reading the fo reviews, and then it didnt accelerate


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

TashaBird said:


> Made a soap today with a loose plan. Attempting my new “lazy horizon” technique. Not sure what I’ll get. But it was sure less messy than using a scraper!! Same recipe as the Prince soap I made the other day. Just made it with some of my favorite colors. Then ploop piped on top.


Really Pretty


----------



## KiwiMoose

TashaBird said:


> Made a soap today with a loose plan. Attempting my new “lazy horizon” technique. Not sure what I’ll get. But it was sure less messy than using a scraper!! Same recipe as the Prince soap I made the other day. Just made it with some of my favorite colors. Then ploop piped on top.


Show us the cut!


----------



## Vicki C

I did some color testing - made increasing concentrations of chrome oxide and iron oxide in 0.01% increments (weight colorant to weight oils) in half ounce samples. I am trying to make my results more reproducible and I want to better predict how soap will look after curing. I have big plans to do this with other colorants, different mixes, natural colorants, the sky is the limit. Just need to retire so I have enough time! 

Lower right is my reference sample, no colorant. It looks green, but it really isn’t. The greens look oddly pale, IRL they are darker.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Today I tested out new FO'S from BB & NS, they both behaved nicely. Im really liking the Pineapple & Cilantro FO from BB it smells wonderful & it came in a tented glass bottle which I prefer over plastic or metal. I added powder sugar for the first time usually I'll use honey or molasses to increase bubbles, lastly 1st time using SG (sodium gluconate) 5% as a preservative it had a jelly like constancy in lye water I dunnt if this is normal? I have plastic over the top not very clear.  hope it turns out . Update after the cut' preservative SG seamed to worked out ok.First attempt at the drop swirl.


----------



## kaygrrl

I attempted my very first oil infusions!  Alkanet root and indigo


----------



## TashaBird

I’m already failing miserably at my soaping New Years resolution. The goal was to let soaps harden enough that I didn’t smoosh the ends anymore. My new cutter can handle a harder loaf, but my old cutter was flimsy and just couldn’t. So I used to feeling an urgency to cut while still soft. Also, waiting is HARD! 
Still, got to see it. Just a psychedelic landscape with lots of fun colors. 
How long do you have to wait to unmold and cut your loaves?


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

TashaBird said:


> I’m already failing miserably at my soaping New Years resolution. The goal was to let soaps harden enough that I didn’t smoosh the ends anymore. My new cutter can handle a harder loaf, but my old cutter was flimsy and just couldn’t. So I used to feeling an urgency to cut while still soft. Also, waiting is HARD!
> Still, got to see it. Just a psychedelic landscape with lots of fun colors.
> How long do you have to wait to unmold and cut your loaves?


Wow love the colors & the in-bed looks like a bright sun...


----------



## KiwiMoose

TashaBird said:


> I’m already failing miserably at my soaping New Years resolution. The goal was to let soaps harden enough that I didn’t smoosh the ends anymore. My new cutter can handle a harder loaf, but my old cutter was flimsy and just couldn’t. So I used to feeling an urgency to cut while still soft. Also, waiting is HARD!
> Still, got to see it. Just a psychedelic landscape with lots of fun colors.
> How long do you have to wait to unmold and cut your loaves?


Looks beautiful!  Love the colours!
I make my soap one day and unmold and cut the next. Unless I make it in the morning in which case I can usually cut in the evening - about 10 or 11pm.


----------



## Angie Gail

I redid some pics for my Etsy shop. I found this cute plant stand in Hobby Lobby.


----------



## TashaBird

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Wow love the colors & the in-bed looks like a bright sun...


Thanks, I love this color Full Throttle from NS.
@KiwiMoose I feel like that was what my timeline used to be. Maybe it’s because it’s colder out? Or maybe because the loaf is a larger size, so it’s heavier?


----------



## The Park Bench

Jersey Girl said:


> Soapy thing for the day....Sweet Orange Chili Pepper (NG)  with a touch of Orange 10x Essential Oil (BB)  I love this fragrance!View attachment 53129


Love  the colors!!!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Angie Gail said:


> I redid some pics for my Etsy shop. I found this cute plant stand in Hobby Lobby. View attachment 53144


That's a cute wee chair!  Don't forget to crop it so people can see more of your soap:


----------



## Angie Gail

KiwiMoose said:


> That's a cute wee chair!  Don't forget to crop it so people can see more of your soap:


The main thumbnail is a collage


----------



## The_Phoenix

Took photos of a bunch of soaps that are ready to go up on my website.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

TashaBird said:


> Thanks, I love this color Full Throttle from NS.
> @KiwiMoose I feel like that was what my timeline used to be. Maybe it’s because it’s colder out? Or maybe because the loaf is a larger size, so it’s heavier?


I too love Full Throttle from NS' its such a vibrant beautiful color that stays as bright as the moment its mixed'
I used it in my soap today


----------



## TashaBird

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> I too love Full Throttle from NS' its such a vibrant beautiful color that stays as bright as the moment its mixed'
> I used it in my soap today


It also stays bright without gellong because i made soap dough with it and it stayed. So that’s cool!

Also yesterday I opened a biz bank account. That was kind of a big deal!

Someone posted my Prince soap in the r/Prince group on reddit. That made me pretty happy! Felt like a fun accolade in the nerd-o-sphere. Had to take a screen shot. ️


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

TashaBird said:


> It also stays bright without gellong because i made soap dough with it and it stayed. So that’s cool!
> 
> Also yesterday I opened a biz bank account. That was kind of a big deal!
> 
> Someone posted my Prince soap in the r/Prince group on reddit. That made me pretty happy! Felt like a fun accolade in the nerd-o-sphere. Had to take a screen shot.


OMG THATS SOME BEAUTIFUL SOAP & COLORS' gotta love Prince  so awesome even his logo! Goodness


----------



## Zing

The_Phoenix said:


> Took photos of a bunch of soaps that are ready to go up on my website.


Amazing.  I opened each photo and said, that's my favorite, to each one!


----------



## The_Phoenix

Zing said:


> Amazing.  I opened each photo and said, that's my favorite, to each one!


Thank you, @Zing ! The last one was inspired by a beautiful sunrise I gazed at one morning while drinking a cup of coffee before anyone else was awake in my house.



TashaBird said:


> It also stays bright without gellong because i made soap dough with it and it stayed. So that’s cool!
> 
> Also yesterday I opened a biz bank account. That was kind of a big deal!
> 
> Someone posted my Prince soap in the r/Prince group on reddit. That made me pretty happy! Felt like a fun accolade in the nerd-o-sphere. Had to take a screen shot.


This is awesome!!! Very well executed.


----------



## MoonGal

Just un-molded two loafs of orange, turquoise, and copper colored soaps, but they are still a little sticky for cutting, though I did cut off a small sample-sized slice of each one just to see how they looked   That is one of my favorite moments in soaping.  

I was going to make another single loaf of dark blue with an in-the-pot swirl of two lighter blues, but I opened my new tub of shea butter and about threw-up.  It was yellow, like butter, and stank so very bad!!  Thankfully I have a local supplier and will get that straightened out this week, but am sad about not getting the blue soap made.  

I love reading what other people are doing with their soaping


----------



## KiwiMoose

Angie Gail said:


> The main thumbnail is a collage


Is that wallpaper or fabric you have behind?  It's really cute, and goes well will the goat's milk theme.

@The_Phoenix wow!  The second one is my fav.


----------



## MoonGal

wolfsnaps said:


> I am waiting for my second batch ever to harden...going on 48 hours. I can see how addicting this could be though.
> 
> 
> when you wash stuff, don;t you just do it right away or is it better to wait?



The hardest part for me is waiting to cut the loaf!   

I prefer waiting until the next day or even two days out before I wash-up.  I like to scrap off the bits of soap that are still on my equipment as I use it for soap dough.  Plus, once it has all turned into soap it is easier to clean then when it's still very oily.


----------



## Ruby Soho

First successful attempt at a lesbian pride flag soap! Scent is Captivate from Gracefruit. 
Not having the best time with this red mica even in my scentless test batch, so I’ll change it up for the next batch.


----------



## rdc1978

Ruby Soho said:


> First successful attempt at a lesbian pride flag soap! Scent is Captivate from Gracefruit.
> Not having the best time with this red mica even in my scentless test batch, so I’ll change it up for the next batch.
> 
> View attachment 53159
> View attachment 53160



This is beautiful!  I love love love a layered soap!  I just love it!  

The colors are muted but I actually really like it.  It kinda gives me a desert mesa of new Mexico feel.  The first two purple layers on the bottom are gorgeous colors.  Where did you buy them?


----------



## Ruby Soho

rdc1978 said:


> This is beautiful!  I love love love a layered soap!  I just love it!
> 
> The colors are muted but I actually really like it.  It kinda gives me a desert mesa of new Mexico feel.  The first two purple layers on the bottom are gorgeous colors.  Where did you buy them?


They’re all from micamoma in the UK


----------



## Catscankim

Not quite soapy..I made my first batch of whipped body butter. I got the wrong shea because WSP is on back order. I ended up with raw unrefined shea from amazon. I am not really familiar with the differences (well, I am now LOL).

It stinks!!!

Determined to make it, I presumed that the fragrance would cover up the smell. It does not. It is really bad. I don't want to waste the containers that I got to put it in. I filled one. Not sure if it is supposed to smell this strong. 

Despite the smell, the butter came out really lovely. I don't smell the shea on my skin after I used it, only the fo.

So I guess I will have to be patient and wait for the refined shea to be back in stock at WSP. Even on amazon, there is no bulk refined shea that I could find. I only bought a pound, so its not a terrible waste. I will just use it in soap.


----------



## violets2217

msunnerstood said:


> I'm working on my shampoo and conditioner bars/recipes.


I bought a shampoo & conditioner bar recipe on Etsy! I can't wait to try it. I ordered all the ingredients on the 1st, but still waiting for WSP to just get my order ready for shipping! I've learned my lesson...as impatient as I am...avoid WSP for last minute purchases! Hope your conditioner bar works out well for you!!!



Catscankim said:


> raw unrefined shea from amazon.


Is it bright yellow too?! I order some from amazon...5 pound to be exact and it is also raw unrefined and a very ugly poopy yellow! I was too distracted by the color to notice a smell.


----------



## rdc1978

Catscankim said:


> Not quite soapy..I made my first batch of whipped body butter. I got the wrong shea because WSP is on back order. I ended up with raw unrefined shea from amazon. I am not really familiar with the differences (well, I am now LOL).
> 
> It stinks!!!
> 
> Determined to make it, I presumed that the fragrance would cover up the smell. It does not. It is really bad. I don't want to waste the containers that I got to put it in. I filled one. Not sure if it is supposed to smell this strong.
> 
> Despite the smell, the butter came out really lovely. I don't smell the shea on my skin after I used it, only the fo.
> 
> So I guess I will have to be patient and wait for the refined shea to be back in stock at WSP. Even on amazon, there is no bulk refined shea that I could find. I only bought a pound, so its not a terrible waste. I will just use it in soap.



I can only speak for a few, but I make my lotion bars with unrefined shea butter and I find the smell pleasant.  It is mostly covered by the fragrance or essential oil but even when I dont use it....I like the smell.  I also give the lotion bars to family and friends and my family LOOOOOVES them.  

Its only to say that if you're planning to sell it there may be an audience who isnt totally turned off by the scent.



violets2217 said:


> Is it bright yellow too?! I order some from amazon...5 pound to be exact and it is also raw unrefined and a very ugly poopy yellow! I was too distracted by the color to notice a smell.



I've ordered the white unrefined shea butter from Amazon.  I prefer it to the yellow for anesthetics.  I wonder if there is a difference in small?


----------



## The_Phoenix

KiwiMoose said:


> @The_Phoenix wow!  The second one is my fav.


Thank you, @KiwiMoose! Calling it “Girls Just Wanna Have Fun.” Scented with NG’s Bite Me. Used champagne as the liquid. These were all fun to make..


----------



## rdc1978

First ever attempt at a Taiwan swirl with my brambleberry dividers. 

I overheated the soap 

Also, I should maybe have let the battery thicken a minute or two more because I just know the white section muddled with the green on the bottom.  Also, not a fan of the pesto bismol color on the bottom. 

But other than that its allright!


----------



## Catscankim

rdc1978 said:


> I can only speak for a few, but I make my lotion bars with unrefined shea butter and I find the smell pleasant.  It is mostly covered by the fragrance or essential oil but even when I dont use it....I like the smell.  I also give the lotion bars to family and friends and my family LOOOOOVES them.
> 
> Its only to say that if you're planning to sell it there may be an audience who isnt totally turned off by the scent.


I am beginning to think it is rancid. I came back to it today, and as soon as I opened the container it hit me in the face. It's a shame because it really feels awesome. Sadly, I am going to toss it. Seriously, it's like smelling gangrene LOL. Sorry for the analogy lol, but that is what it reminds me of. 

I went back to amazon to read the reviews, which I failed to do the first time, and everybody talks about the smell. I did end up finding a refined shea butter. WSP isn't in stock until the 15th, and then the shipping time...so I will be waiting for a long time from them. And I already have a few people at work anticipating some body butter from me. I can't sell it, but I really need it myself anyway, and figure I will give some away to work buddies.

One of the doctors started making natural deodorant, so everybody is really on a natural products kick there.


----------



## rdc1978

Catscankim said:


> I am beginning to think it is rancid. I came back to it today, and as soon as I opened the container it hit me in the face. It's a shame because it really feels awesome. Sadly, I am going to toss it. Seriously, it's like smelling gangrene LOL. Sorry for the analogy lol, but that is what it reminds me of.
> 
> I went back to amazon to read the reviews, which I failed to do the first time, and everybody talks about the smell. I did end up finding a refined shea butter. WSP isn't in stock until the 15th, and then the shipping time...so I will be waiting for a long time from them. And I already have a few people at work anticipating some body butter from me. I can't sell it, but I really need it myself anyway, and figure I will give some away to work buddies.
> 
> One of the doctors started making natural deodorant, so everybody is really on a natural products kick there.



Yikes!  Yeah scent o' gangrene probably isn't going to appeal to anyone. 

Did you contact Amazon for a return?  I've never had an issue with an Amazon return.  Its likely they would just refund the money and tell you to throw it away, but there is no reason why you should eat the cost for defective product.  It also may help them to clear out the product before sending it to someone else.


----------



## SoapLover1

Here are a couple of soaps I did today! I LOVE them! One is Citrus Drop (Lemon, Lime & Lemongrass) & Manly (A very Masculine Fragrance)!


----------



## rdc1978

SoapLover1 said:


> Here are a couple of soaps I did today! I LOVE them! One is Citrus Drop (Lemon, Lime & Lemongrass) & Manly (A very Masculine Fragrance)!



Those are beautiful!  I really like the look of the citrus drop!  It kinda gives me a retro feel! Well done!


----------



## GeezLouise

I've been slacking, spending time on our new used truck, but did wash soap dishes today and am going to set up supplies to make a batch tomorrow.


----------



## Zing

SoapLover1 said:


> Here are a couple of soaps I did today! I LOVE them! One is Citrus Drop (Lemon, Lime & Lemongrass) & Manly (A very Masculine Fragrance)!


Wowza, both look awesome!  How'd you do the circles in the Citrus Drop?  And can I ask what you used for black?  The black and gold is stunning.


----------



## SoapLover1

I used Squeeze Bottles and added and extension from my disposable pipettes. I took Notes From Tree Marie Soapworks! As for the Black, I used Activated Charcoal.


----------



## KiwiMoose

The_Phoenix said:


> Thank you, @KiwiMoose! Calling it “Girls Just Wanna Have Fun.” Scented with NG’s Bite Me. Used champagne as the liquid. These were all fun to make..


I have some prosecco in the freezer just begging to be made into soap...


----------



## AliOop

SoapLover1 said:


> Here are a couple of soaps I did today! I LOVE them! One is Citrus Drop (Lemon, Lime & Lemongrass) & Manly (A very Masculine Fragrance)!


I love the citrus drop! All the tutes I've seen make a teardrop shape, but yours are so round! Any ideas how you accomplished that? They look like beautiful Christmas ornaments ... although some look like little, ummm... tadpoles.


----------



## The Cat Lady

Spent the last week making soap,  so today was spent doing the paperwork of every each batch for my records!


----------



## SoapLover1

Thanks! I think it was the way I cut the pipettes. I think the teardrop may be cut on an angle/slant. My 1st attempt! I agree one does look like an ornament and the other a Sperm!  Use to perform Semen Analysis in the lab so that was also my response!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Today I tested out new FO'S from BB & NS, they both behaved nicely. Im really liking the Pineapple & Cilantro FO from BB it smells wonderful & it came in a tented glass bottle which I prefer over plastic or metal. I added powder sugar for the first time usually I'll use honey or molasses to increase bubbles, lastly 1st time using SG (sodium gluconate) 5% as a preservative it had a jelly like constancy in lye water I dunnt if this is normal? I have plastic over the top not very clear.  hope it turns out . Update after the cut' preservative SG seamed to worked out ok.First attempt at the drop swirl.


Oh how beautiful!  I didn't see the cut photo before - did you add it later? Really gorgeous colours.


----------



## AliOop

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Update after the cut' preservative SG seamed to worked out ok.First attempt at the drop swirl.


Fantastic job on the colors and the drop swirls!


----------



## Gaisy59

SoapLover1 said:


> Here are a couple of soaps I did today! I LOVE them! One is Citrus Drop (Lemon, Lime & Lemongrass) & Manly (A very Masculine Fragrance)!


Wow! Love the soaps!


----------



## RichardGardner1

SoapLover1 said:


> Here are a couple of soaps I did today! I LOVE them! One is Citrus Drop (Lemon, Lime & Lemongrass) & Manly (A very Masculine Fragrance)!


Wow they look amazing! 
I'm very new to soaping and this forum.... Here's one I made today.


----------



## AliOop

RichardGardner1 said:


> Wow they look amazing!
> I'm very new to soaping and this forum.... Here's one I made today.


That is such an interesting top - part wood grain, part marble - very cool.


----------



## JoyfulSudz

I'm usually posting with questions about my "oops, what happened?" soaps, so I thought I'd post a couple I did this week that actually came out well  
The two on the left are scented with a combo of WSP's Black Amber Musk and Shampure.  The marble turned out to be a good match to my bathroom counter!  The one on the right was my attempt at an ombre, scented with lavender EO and vanilla FO.


----------



## ilonaliss

Those are amazing @JoyfulSudz !! Very well done


----------



## Vicki C

More color testing, today was beta carotene in 0.01% increments. Having loads of fun with this!


----------



## Catscankim

I made a black and white layered soap with Barber Shoppe 123. JUST before adding my lye to my oils, I double-checked the specs, and it rices. I soaped cool and sb to emulsion, and I mixed my fo in the first half of the white batter. It had slight ricing. it was still quite thin, so I poured right away and let it set up, just occasionally stirring my second half, which stayed pretty thin, giving me time to let the other one set. I didn't add fo to the second half because I am a sissy LOL.

I guess its the weather or something. I have used some of my fo's over and over in the past with no ricing. All of a sudden EVERYTHING is ricing. I feel like I am getting to be an expert at overcoming this. My last 4 or 5 batches riced, except for the Lavender EO batch. And my recipe is the same lard bar that I have been using regularly. Like super easy to soap with.

I think this one will be ok. It just wasn't the same pleasant soaping experience I usually have with this recipe.

I use 33% lye concentration. Should I up the amt of water if I am using a known ricing/accelerating fo? I do salt bars at 30%, which makes it easier to work with...


----------



## Zing

RichardGardner1 said:


> Wow they look amazing!
> I'm very new to soaping and this forum.... Here's one I made today.


This doesn't look like you are new to soaping!  Welcome,


----------



## Zany_in_CO

The Cat Lady said:


> Spent the last week making soap,  so today was spent doing the paperwork of every each batch for my records!


Brilliant! Good for you for setting a fine example for all of us!




JoyfulSudz said:


> I'm usually posting with questions about my "oops, what happened?" soaps, so I thought I'd post a couple I did this week that actually came out well









RichardGardner1 said:


> I'm very new to soaping and this forum.... Here's one I made today.


Welcome, Richard! You may want to go to the *Introduction Forum* and tell us a little about yourself and what drew you to making soap. Curious minds want to know! 

There's also a *Photo Gallery* for posting soapy pics for comments and advice that you may want to take advantage of as you start your journey. Um, it is an addiction, doncha know, and you may need support and empathy along the way. 



Catscankim said:


> I didn't add fo to the second half because I am a sissy LOL.


----------



## kaygrrl

Excited about my alkanet infusion in CO.  It has solidified here


----------



## The_Phoenix

I made two attempts at my yin/yang embeds. The first attempted failed but I salvaged the batch by making black and white balls for a future soap. The second batch also failed, and worse than the first. That fail was not salvageable and went in the trash. “Third time’s a charm” better be true.


----------



## Mellicious

Just cut my Princess Leia and What’s new Pussycat soap. My cutter screwed up a little, but it’s nothing I can’t fix. Also made pure coconut Dish Soap.


----------



## KiwiMoose

I made my regular rose soap today - mysister is my biggest fan for this one. I've moved my craft room downstairs since the last time I made it and do you think I could find the rose petals for the top??  So, naked it shall be.


----------



## The_Phoenix

Mellicious said:


> Just cut my Princess Leia and What’s new Pussycat soap. My cutter screwed up a little, but it’s nothing I can’t fix. Also made pure coconut Dish Soap.


Those are so cute!


----------



## TashaBird

Packaged a few soaps and got them posted to my website, washed a mountain of dishes. Hopefully get to do more of the fun stuff tomorrow.


----------



## TheGecko

I bought stuff.  Put a small order in with BB...thought I’d try some Colloidal Oatmeal and Tussah Silk, 3 FOs...one that accelerates, but I love the smell of and so I will take the chance, and a couple of Rose cavity molds to add to a hands-on demo that I’m doing next month for a crafting weekend.


----------



## Catscankim

Just cut last nights soap it turned out strange LOL. To recap, my FO started to rice with the bottom layer. It wasn't terrible and was able to pour easily. I let that set up and poured my black layer without FO because I became a sissy and didn't want to fight the rice.

I let it set up on top of the stove...no heat to clarify (cause I poured pretty thin)...so I guess about 20 minutes, before I covered with towels and cpop. My light in my oven blew out, so I didn't even have that to leave on overnight like I normally do.

The middle of the soap "rose up" it seems, to touch the towel covering the mold.

The lighter layer has a little td in it and the fo, the black layer is ac, no fo. I THOUGHT that when I cut it, that it would have been the scented layer that caused the problem, but it's just the top layer (with no scent). I had planned on cutting the tops off, but now that I cut the bars, I think it looks kinda neat.


----------



## rdc1978

Bought a month subscription to soapchallenge club for the tutorials.  

It HAS to be cheaper than trying to figure out the soap design secrets on my own.  I'm going to try the chevron soap again.



Catscankim said:


> Just cut last nights soap it turned out strange LOL. To recap, my FO started to rice with the bottom layer. It wasn't terrible and was able to pour easily. I let that set up and poured my black layer without FO because I became a sissy and didn't want to fight the rice.
> 
> I let it set up on top of the stove...no heat to clarify (cause I poured pretty thin)...so I guess about 20 minutes, before I covered with towels and cpop. My light in my oven blew out, so I didn't even have that to leave on overnight like I normally do.
> 
> The middle of the soap "rose up" it seems, to touch the towel covering the mold.
> 
> The lighter layer has a little td in it and the fo, the black layer is ac, no fo. I THOUGHT that when I cut it, that it would have been the scented layer that caused the problem, but it's just the top layer (with no scent). I had planned on cutting the tops off, but now that I cut the bars, I think it looks kinda neat.
> 
> View attachment 53205
> View attachment 53207


I LOOOOVE a tidy line.  

I really like the soap, its simple but the lines are so straight and I prefer the color to a stark white.  Happy accidents  eh?


----------



## Catscankim

rdc1978 said:


> I LOOOOVE a tidy line.
> 
> I really like the soap, its simple but the lines are so straight and I prefer the color to a stark white.  Happy accidents  eh?



Thank you!! I love a nice straight line as well. I have been making some layered soaps lately, and have gotten the knack for the tidy line. Then I had one that wasn't so tidy, and it's an eyesore for me. "Throw the whole thing away, it's crooked" LOL

I think these would look good in a ts mold, but I don't know why the middle overheated, if that is in-fact what it was, which I believe it probably was. I just never had that happen except for a milk soap that I made once.

I didn't add as much td as I usually do on purpose, was just going for a creamy look. But I think it will get a_ little_ whiter as it cures.


----------



## rdc1978

Catscankim said:


> Thank you!! I love a nice straight line as well. I have been making some layered soaps lately, and have gotten the knack for the tidy line. Then I had one that wasn't so tidy, and it's an eyesore for me. "Throw the whole thing away, it's crooked" LOL
> 
> I think these would look good in a ts mold, but I don't know why the middle overheated, if that is in-fact what it was, which I believe it probably was. I just never had that happen except for a milk soap that I made once.
> 
> I didn't add as much td as I usually do on purpose, was just going for a creamy look. But I think it will get a_ little_ whiter as it cures.



I think it would probably look good in a TS mold.  But honestly I think this look is so much more unique.  And you have more area for the beautiful clean line.  

I really think the line and the colors are so intriguing. 

Like it's simple but so visually interesting to look at.  The texturing at the top after you cut them adds to that.  

Well done!


----------



## Catscankim

rdc1978 said:


> I think it would probably look good in a TS mold.  But honestly I think this look is so much more unique.  And you have more area for the beautiful clean line.
> 
> I really think the line and the colors are so intriguing.
> 
> Like it's simple but so visually interesting to look at.  The texturing at the top after you cut them adds to that.
> 
> Well done!


Awww....thank you. I actually got the idea from someone who created a soap last week (sorry, I forget who to give credit to). And I copied the design, except they used natural soap color for the bottom and I added TD.

I think it might have been @Ford


----------



## rdc1978

Catscankim said:


> Awww....thank you. I actually got the idea from someone who created a soap last week (sorry, I forget who to give credit to). And I copied the design, except they used natural soap color for the bottom and I added TD.
> 
> I think it might have been @Ford



Well, I keep looking at this soap so there is a good chance I'll copy both of you at some point!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Catscankim said:


> Just cut last nights soap it turned out strange LOL. To recap, my FO started to rice with the bottom layer. It wasn't terrible and was able to pour easily. I let that set up and poured my black layer without FO because I became a sissy and didn't want to fight the rice.
> 
> I let it set up on top of the stove...no heat to clarify (cause I poured pretty thin)...so I guess about 20 minutes, before I covered with towels and cpop. My light in my oven blew out, so I didn't even have that to leave on overnight like I normally do.
> 
> The middle of the soap "rose up" it seems in the middle to touch the towel covering the mold LOL.
> 
> The lighter layer has a little td in it and the fo, the black layer is ac, no fo. I THOUGHT that when I cut it, that it would have been the scented layer that caused the problem, but it's just the top layer (with no scent). I had planned on cutting the tops off, but now that I cut the bars, I think it looks kinda neat.
> 
> View attachment 53205
> View attachment 53207


Cool, I like the shape too. Good soapy adventure tale


----------



## Catscankim

KiwiMoose said:


> Cool, I like the shape too. Good soapy adventure tale


I know. I missed my career as a story teller LOL LOL


----------



## Jersey Girl

Today’s cuts...Cracklin Birch and Dragon’s Blood. Had to work fast with both of them as I use a lot of hard oils but I’m really loving the drop swirl lately.


----------



## Zing

Jersey Girl said:


> Today’s cuts...Cracklin Birch and Dragon’s Blood. Had to work fast with both of them as I use a lot of hard oils but I’m really loving the drop swirl lately.
> View attachment 53210
> View attachment 53211


You are rockin' that drop swirl!


----------



## The Park Bench

Jersey Girl said:


> Today’s cuts...Cracklin Birch and Dragon’s Blood. Had to work fast with both of them as I use a lot of hard oils but I’m really loving the drop swirl lately.
> View attachment 53210
> View attachment 53211


Your drop swirls are AWESOME  I aspire!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Mellicious said:


> Just cut my Princess Leia and What’s new Pussycat soap. My cutter screwed up a little, but it’s nothing I can’t fix. Also made pure coconut Dish Soap.


Your soaps are so adorable' love the swirls too.



Jersey Girl said:


> Today’s cuts...Cracklin Birch and Dragon’s Blood. Had to work fast with both of them as I use a lot of hard oils but I’m really loving the drop swirl lately.
> View attachment 53210
> View attachment 53211


Omg Beautiful Soap


----------



## Vicki C

Jersey Girl said:


> Today’s cuts...Cracklin Birch and Dragon’s Blood. Had to work fast with both of them as I use a lot of hard oils but I’m really loving the drop swirl lately.
> View attachment 53210
> View attachment 53211


Wow, these are amazing! How did you get the yellow inside the orange in the drop swirl, or was it by chance?


----------



## Jersey Girl

Vicki C said:


> Wow, these are amazing! How did you get the yellow inside the orange in the drop swirl, or was it by chance?



Thank you!  If you pour the second, or third “drop” color in the same spot as the first you can get that effect.


----------



## Catscankim

I cut my itp/layered swirl from the other night. I don't know what I was thinking with the colors, so now it looks like a xmas soap LOL.

The smell is Living Coral Reef by CC. This FO decelerated my batter.


----------



## Jersey Girl

Catscankim said:


> I cut my itp/layered swirl from the other night. I don't know what I was thinking with the colors, so now it looks like a xmas soap LOL.
> 
> The smell is Living Coral Reef by CC. This FO decelerated my batter.



These are very pretty. I’m trying to imagine what living coral reef would smell like!


----------



## Catscankim

Jersey Girl said:


> These are very pretty. I’m trying to imagine what living coral reef would smell like!


I will send you one when it hardens up a bit, if you don't mind letting it cure lol. It is a bit perfumey, not a guy smell at all. It is hard to describe. Its nice, but I don't know how much I really like it. I keep going back to a batch I made last week to keep smelling it and I just can't figure it out. I expected something more tropical, which everybody in the reviews says it is, I don't get tropical from it.

And it reversed the trace. I had my whole thing to thin trace first, then separated into my containers. Added FO into the colored batters first and it became very liquid, meanwhile the batter with the td was setting up. I fixed that with adding the fo to that batter. Everything was fine. I just never worked with a fragrance that did that, so it was unexpected. Much nicer than all the ricing I have been experiencing lately LOL.


----------



## Jersey Girl

Catscankim said:


> I will send you one when it hardens up a bit, if you don't mind letting it cure lol. It is a bit perfumey, not a guy smell at all. It is hard to describe. Its nice, but I don't know how much I really like it. I keep going back to a batch I made last week to keep smelling it and I just can't figure it out. I expected something more tropical, which everybody in the reviews says it is, I don't get tropical from it.
> 
> And it reversed the trace. I had my whole thing to thin trace first, then separated into my containers. Added FO into the colored batters first and it became very liquid, meanwhile the batter with the td was setting up. I fixed that with adding the fo to that batter. Everything was fine. I just never worked with a fragrance that did that, so it was unexpected. Much nicer than all the ricing I have been experiencing lately LOL.



That would be awesome!  I’ve had a couple FOs slow trace.  Can’t think of which ones off the top of my head but it can be nice!  I try and add the TD last if I can because it does set up faster than the others once added.


----------



## violets2217

So I finally made my shampoo bars.. I kinda procrastinated yesterday by cleaning off my sewing table and finishing up some masks I had sitting around. Then because I had some new material made some new masks for work...Now I have about 50 masks laying about that I need to figure out what to do with.

I’m glad I bought the recipe from DIY Bath & Body shop! Great directions! Not as hard as I was anticipating. Can’t wait to use them!!!! Made one big one and the rest small 50 grams to share for feedback. Lol! I don’t know if my friends and family hate me or love me for using them as test subjects!?!?


----------



## Zany_in_CO

violets2217 said:


> I’m glad I bought the recipe from DIY Bath & Body shop! Great directions! Not as hard as I was anticipating. Can’t wait to use them!!!! Made one big one and the rest small 50 grams to share for feedback. Lol! I don’t know if my friends and family hate me or love me for using them as test subjects!?!?


I'm curious. Did you make a lye-based shampoo bar or a syhdet?
Is this the method you used?
*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9J6yDltk5Ro&feature=emb_logo*
They look very appealing, especially the small 50g ones. They are cute and I bet they fit the hand perfectly!
I'm sure your friends and family love testing your products. Mine did. I called them my "guinea persons".


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken

violets2217 said:


> So I finally made my shampoo bars.. I kinda procrastinated yesterday by cleaning off my sewing table and finishing up some masks I had sitting around. Then because I had some new material made some new masks for work...Now I have about 50 masks laying about that I need to figure out what to do with.
> 
> I’m glad I bought the recipe from DIY Bath & Body shop! Great directions! Not as hard as I was anticipating. Can’t wait to use them!!!! Made one big one and the rest small 50 grams to share for feedback. Lol! I don’t know if my friends and family hate me or love me for using them as test subjects!?!?
> View attachment 53231


I've been thinking about purchasing this recipe, but I'm not sure where to get all the ingredients. Where did you order from?


----------



## Misschief

Zany_in_CO said:


> I'm curious. Did you make a lye-based shampoo bar or a syhdet?
> Is this the method you used?
> *https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9J6yDltk5Ro&feature=emb_logo*
> They look very appealing, especially the small 50g ones. They are cute and I bet they fit the hand perfectly!
> I'm sure your friends and family love testing your products. Mine did. I called them my "guinea persons".



It's a syndet recipe. I've been using it (the DIY Bath & Body recipe) for over two years now and my hair and scalp have never felt better. And to answer your question about the video, yes, that's the method. That was posted by one of the members of the DIY Bath & Body group on Facebook.

It's an easy recipe to tweak as desired, too. For instance, I just made a small batch geared to my husband. He has dry, itchy scalp and the recipe as is just doesn't work well for him overtime.  In his case, I added some extracts and eos that help with itchy scalp.

My avatar is a pic I took to show the ladies in the FB group how healthy my hair is; that was last summer; when I asked my hairdresser about my hair and scalp, she told me my hair is fine but I have a lot of it and it's very healthy and my scalp lookss clear and healthy as well. I won't use anything else on my hair now.



The_Emerald_Chicken said:


> I've been thinking about purchasing this recipe, but I'm not sure where to get all the ingredients. Where did you order from?


She does include a list of suppliers in the recipe. The ingredients aren't difficult to find. Ingredients required are: SCI noodles or powder, SLSa, BTMS 25 or 50, Cetyl Alcohol, Coca Betaine, Hydrolized protein (silk, wheat, or oat), Panthenol or Glycerine, fragrance, and preservative. 

I'm in Canada and I can get everything I need for these through Candora, Windy Point, and Voyageur.


----------



## violets2217

The_Emerald_Chicken said:


> Where did you order from?


Lol... I bought the shampoo & conditioner bar recipe... and because there is a discount on 3 recipes I bought the deodorant. So while searching... she does link websites... and after creating a spreadsheet... I ended up ordering from:

WSP Wholesale Soap Making Supplies and Handmade Cosmetic Supplies - WholesaleSuppliesPlus
Nature’s Garden Natures Garden Wholesale Candle & Soap Making Supplies-Fragrance Oils
And Lotion Crafter Lotioncrafter

You’ll not find everything you need on one site and my spreadsheet helped me find the least expensive and the amount I needed. And FYI... I placed all my orders on the 1st.. NG and Lotion Crafter both arrived on the 7th. WSP didn’t arrive until the 13th. Good luck!



Zany_in_CO said:


> Did you make a lye-based shampoo bar or a syhdet?


It’s a syndet bar! Which is why I procrastinated.... something new and scary! Lol!


----------



## Misschief

violets2217 said:


> It’s a syndet bar! Which is why I procrastinated.... something new and scary! Lol!


It's really an easy recipe.


----------



## violets2217

Misschief said:


> It's really an easy recipe.


It is! Just a lot more ingredients I’m used to I guess! The conditioner bar was even easier! Can’t wait to try em! How long will I need to wait? 24 to 48 hrs... I think the recipe said?


----------



## Misschief

violets2217 said:


> It is! Just a lot more ingredients I’m used to I guess! The conditioner bar was even easier! Can’t wait to try em! How long will I need to wait? 24 to 48 hrs... I think the recipe said?


You want them to dry out. The first time I made them, we waited 24 hours.


----------



## violets2217

Omg! Finally got my Christmas present from me today!!! Royalty Soaps soap frosting club box!!!! I don’t think I’ve ever owned this much mica! And I got a pin! Now I can frost till my heart is content!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

violets2217 said:


> Now I can frost till my heart is content!


What fun!!!


----------



## jules92207

Cut my Peche de Vigne soap before my bud cutter completely implodes on itself. Time for a new soap cutter...


----------



## SPowers

It's been an adventurous soaping day for me!  I'm about ready to say goodbye to cylindar molds.  I started out with a pringles can but not enough forsite on my part (I didn't secure the bottom) and it fell out leaving me with quite a mess.  So then I got a pvc pipe which is certainly better but it was black and very hard to see what you're doing (if doing the pinwheel, etc) - I don't like lining them and unlined, I don't have room in my freezer and securing the bottom was a pain as well.
So I bit the bullet and got a silicone cylindar - again, no forsight on my part (did I say I'm not very good at looking ahead?  Well things were going swimmingly until I was 3/4 full and the seem came apart at the bottom!  Uuuggghhhh!  I taped the mold, put elastics around it and findally used those big binder clips at the top and bottom.  
Maybe I expect too much, but you'd think they'd make these secure enough or at least provide a warning to add further security!
What do you guys do?  Did you just automaticallty add more security or do you not have that issue?
Thanks for listening!


----------



## violets2217

SPowers said:


> I started out with a pringles can but not enough forsite on my part (I didn't secure the bottom) and it fell out leaving me with quite a mess.


I've always used a Pringle can for my round soaps. I cut the bottom off & I do line them with freezer paper and cut a little square of freezer paper to put on the bottom (actually the top of the can) and put the plastic lid that came with it over that, the paper overlap makes it more secure.  I've never had one leak too badly and definitely never fall out!


----------



## Zing

I have a mini-cylinder silicone mold. I use several binder clips on the bottom and sides and have not had any leakage.


----------



## AliOop

The_Emerald_Chicken said:


> I've been thinking about purchasing this recipe, but I'm not sure where to get all the ingredients. Where did you order from?


I purchased the same recipe and got most of my ingredients from either SaveOnCitric (aka ChemistryConnection) or Making Cosmetics. I also had some on hand from a previous order from Voyageur.

It takes a lot to compare ingredient cost and shipping prices, since shipping on one item alone can be ridiculous, but then much more reasonable if more items are added. So although the list price of one item might be higher on one site than another, the true cost with shipping included might be lower, depending on what else is in the order.

I'm happy with all three of those vendors and find their processing times to be more reasonable than WSP or BB.



SPowers said:


> Maybe I expect too much, but you'd think they'd make these secure enough or at least provide a warning to add further security!
> What do you guys do?  Did you just automatically add more security or do you not have that issue?
> Thanks for listening!


I'm still using PVC molds; I use the tester end caps from the plumbing section. They were more expensive than the PVC pipe itself, but they are very tight and don't leak at all. I did have my husband cut the pipes down from the original 18" (what was I thinking??). Now two of them are 12", and two of them are 6". Makes it easier to fit into the freezer so no lining is needed. But if you don't want to freeze them, you can also use Teflon oven liner sheets or dollar store plastic cutting mats to line them if you want. Cut once to size, and you have a permanent, washable liner! Tasha Bird gave the excellent suggestion to use a headlamp to be able to see inside while pouring, too.


----------



## SPowers

AliOop said:


> I purchased the same recipe and got most of my ingredients from either SaveOnCitric (aka ChemistryConnection) or Making Cosmetics. I also had some on hand from a previous order from Voyageur.
> 
> It takes a lot to compare ingredient cost and shipping prices, since shipping on one item alone can be ridiculous, but then much more reasonable if more items are added. So although the list price of one item might be higher on one site than another, the true cost with shipping included might be lower, depending on what else is in the order.
> 
> I'm happy with all three of those vendors and find their processing times to be more reasonable than WSP or BB.
> 
> 
> I'm still using PVC molds; I use the tester end caps from the plumbing section. They were more expensive than the PVC pipe itself, but they are very tight and don't leak at all. I did have my husband cut the pipes down from the original 18" (what was I thinking??). Now two of them are 12", and two of them are 6". Makes it easier to fit into the freezer so no lining is needed. But if you don't want to freeze them, you can also use Teflon oven liner sheets or dollar store plastic cutting mats to line them if you want. Cut once to size, and you have a permanent, washable liner! Tasha Bird gave the excellent suggestion to use a headlamp to be able to see inside while pouring, too.



I had caps for the pvc pipe but the bottom bowed out as the cap wasn't flush so it was just another task to get ready.  Anyway, love the idea of the tefdlon oven liners - and I actually have a spare one here.  Thanks!



Zing said:


> I have a mini-cylinder silicone mold. I use several binder clips on the bottom and sides and have not had any leakage.



I'm going to buy some bigger binder clips... I have some that will go on it but if they slip (and one did), it's like a projectile!  Some good suggestions.  Guess I will try it one more time!  sigh



violets2217 said:


> I've always used a Pringle can for my round soaps. I cut the bottom off & I do line them with freezer paper and cut a little square of freezer paper to put on the bottom (actually the top of the can) and put the plastic lid that came with it over that, the paper overlap makes it more secure.  I've never had one leak too badly and definitely never fall out!



I'm the type of person that 'if it can go wrong, it will'!  Lesson learned though - bigtime!


----------



## violets2217

SPowers said:


> I'm the type of person that 'if it can go wrong, it will'!  Lesson learned though - bigtime!


ME TOO! Usually!


----------



## The Park Bench

violets2217 said:


> So I finally made my shampoo bars.. I kinda procrastinated yesterday by cleaning off my sewing table and finishing up some masks I had sitting around. Then because I had some new material made some new masks for work...Now I have about 50 masks laying about that I need to figure out what to do with.
> 
> I’m glad I bought the recipe from DIY Bath & Body shop! Great directions! Not as hard as I was anticipating. Can’t wait to use them!!!! Made one big one and the rest small 50 grams to share for feedback. Lol! I don’t know if my friends and family hate me or love me for using them as test subjects!?!?
> View attachment 53231


I love that you procrastinate by being productive in another area, I do the same thing


----------



## Jersey Girl

jules92207 said:


> Cut my Peche de Vigne soap before my bud cutter completely implodes on itself. Time for a new soap cutter...



oh no.....that’s a shame.   This is why he is making them with metal and hdpe now. That has happened to people before apparently. I love my hdpe cutter from Bud.


----------



## Adobehead

I took a big break after my soap every day for 30 days back in march and april.  now all the soaps are well cured and stacked up in the bath, I use them all and can review the results.  Of the 30 experiments i love about 3 but am only really sure of one.  So, I made that yesterday.  It is an olive 30% coconut 15% tallow 30% lard 20% and castor 5% with 1 t ppo of sugar and 1 t ppo of salt in half the water so it dissolved this time.  Color is 1/2 t. blue oxide ppo and 1/8 t. of activated charcoal per pound.  I scented it with 1/2 oz. of lavender/rosemary ppo, I think that was 3%.  I love this soap!  I delivered a few bars to a new point of sale yesterday, I figure it will disappear fast so I optimistically made more!

Compared to my old vegan formula it is relatively slow to trace and I left it in the mold a second day.  Then it was kind of soft, so I was careful with it, but it sure slid out of the mold easily. It will get very hard.


----------



## msunnerstood

Im making a syndet facial bar. just got them in the mold. once they are a bit firm ill remove them carefully and let them dry on paper after that.  Had great feedback from my testers on the shampoo bars I made and good results on my hair so im set to make a full batch. Not making any soap this weekend, Im stocked.


----------



## KimW

Adobehead said:


> I took a big break after my soap every day for 30 days back in march and april.  now all the soaps are well cured and stacked up in the bath, I use them all and can review the results.  Of the 30 experiments i love about 3 but am only really sure of one.


Love the color you acheived!

Computer crashed and burned so spent a few days trying to "fix" it before succumbing to just starting over.  ANYWHO - the most soapy thing I've done this week is dreaming of soap.  The most recent dream was about @DeeAnna inviting EVERYONE from the SMF to her house for something called a "Home Sweet Home" party (yeah - I got nothing) where we all tried out each other's soaps by washing our hands in this huge granite hand-washing trough.  I have no idea what 99% of folks here look like, but in my dream I knew that everyone was there.  Oh, and there were soap bubbles floating through the air and everywhere.  I think I'd better get to making some soap so I can get some sleep!


----------



## msunnerstood

Here are the syndet facial bars. I intentionally did not add color because I wanted to see how they looked naturally. I think they look like cookie dough, but they arent dry yet. the blue specks are jojoba beads.


----------



## rdc1978

All week I've been plotting and planning to make zanys no slime castile soap.  My 5 year old nephew has incredibly sensitive skin and likes cars so after a poured the small loaf mold I did a few special ones for him.


----------



## Catscankim

I planned on making soap tonight, but got on the phone with my friend and we talked for three hours, so soap was never made.

But I do have a little soapy thing...I took a picture of one of my soaps to show him, and we both saw the same face LOL. He says Ghostbusters, I say The Mask with Jim Carey (the dog)


----------



## CatahoulaBubble

Cut up some clear melt and pour to make embeds.

Made these little glow in the dark embeds for a  special supernatural soap batch coming up.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

It’s been busy at work this month, but I managed to squeeze in this soy wax based confetti soap. The confetti is from a failed attempt at a pull through soap in a small slab mold.  I was going for a “Persian carpet” design in the original soap and scented it with frankincense, ylang ylang and patchouli eos.  It’s interesting to see the color variation in the base soap. Even though I started with my base at 125F, there is quite a bit of color variation, which I assume is temperature related.  The base color is lightest in the confetti layer.  In the upper layer, the color is showing exactly how the base was layered into the mold.  I warmed the confetti up a bit before adding it to the base, but think a little more warming would have helped.


----------



## msunnerstood

Catscankim said:


> I planned on making soap tonight, but got on the phone with my friend and we talked for three hours, so soap was never made.
> 
> But I do have a little soapy thing...I took a picture of one of my soaps to show him, and we both saw the same face LOL. He says Ghostbusters, I say The Mask with Jim Carey (the dog)
> 
> View attachment 53264


 I saw the face right away and I gotta go with you on this one.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

KimW said:


> The most recent dream was about @DeeAnna inviting EVERYONE from the SMF to her house for something called a "Home Sweet Home" party (yeah - I got nothing) where we all tried out each other's soaps by washing our hands in this huge granite hand-washing trough.


WHAT FUN! I LOVE THAT!!!


----------



## Jersey Girl

Catscankim said:


> I planned on making soap tonight, but got on the phone with my friend and we talked for three hours, so soap was never made.
> 
> But I do have a little soapy thing...I took a picture of one of my soaps to show him, and we both saw the same face LOL. He says Ghostbusters, I say The Mask with Jim Carey (the dog)
> 
> View attachment 53264



I see Shaggy from Scooby Doo. Lol


----------



## A Vampire

I cleaned my soaping materials lol.  I also cut a bit of my latest soap. This might be cheating, but later I plan on making another themed soap


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken

Just finished a batch of English Rose. I knew better than to try a drop swirl with squirt bottles with a floral FO, but I did it anyway.

Acceleration!

But I did get it in the mold, and was pretty much able to do what I was going for. I'm eager to cut it.


----------



## linne1gi

SPowers said:


> It's been an adventurous soaping day for me!  I'm about ready to say goodbye to cylindar molds.  I started out with a pringles can but not enough forsite on my part (I didn't secure the bottom) and it fell out leaving me with quite a mess.  So then I got a pvc pipe which is certainly better but it was black and very hard to see what you're doing (if doing the pinwheel, etc) - I don't like lining them and unlined, I don't have room in my freezer and securing the bottom was a pain as well.
> So I bit the bullet and got a silicone cylindar - again, no forsight on my part (did I say I'm not very good at looking ahead?  Well things were going swimmingly until I was 3/4 full and the seem came apart at the bottom!  Uuuggghhhh!  I taped the mold, put elastics around it and findally used those big binder clips at the top and bottom.
> Maybe I expect too much, but you'd think they'd make these secure enough or at least provide a warning to add further security!
> What do you guys do?  Did you just automaticallty add more security or do you not have that issue?
> Thanks for listening!


I have the BrambleBerry cylinder mold - I love it.  I just put a thin sheet of plastic wrap on the bottom, then slide on the end cap.  It has never come off or given me any trouble.


----------



## Vicki C

More color testing... hydrated chrome oxide, annatto, ultramarine pigment, and yellow iron oxide. I decided I didn’t need 24 different samples as the higher % ones started to all look the same. I also made the % differences increase with each sample. If anyone would like to see / use my mad scientist spreadsheet for calculating % of colorant to oils I’m happy to share! I said this in an earlier post but I am trying to be more systematic in my soap making, since I usually am haphazard about adding colorants and don’t always get what I expect.


----------



## Zing

Today I made two planets (that sounds pretty powerful) for my January Challenge entry.  I way over estimated how much I'd need for my molds and had to scramble for extra molds.  I've got lots of tree soaps now, all ready for Christmas 2021, and plenty for future confetti soaps.  I'm driving myself crazy reading the news and it was a welcome break.


----------



## AliOop

I opened my destash order from @cmzaha - Christmas in January!  The only problem was, I was in a long zoom meeting and forgot to turn off my video. So they all watched me bring the box into the office, cut it open, and ooo and ahhh over the different items.  

Sigh. They say real friends will tell you when there is toilet paper on your shoe, or a booger hanging down, but mine prefer to let me finish making a fool of myself so they can rib me about it for years to come.


----------



## linne1gi

Zing said:


> Today I made two planets (that sounds pretty powerful) for my January Challenge entry.  I way over estimated how much I'd need for my molds and had to scramble for extra molds.  I've got lots of tree soaps now, all ready for Christmas 2021, and plenty for future confetti soaps.  I'm driving myself crazy reading the news and it was a welcome break.


I would love to see the planet soap. Don’t have time this month.


----------



## GemstonePony

I'm trying to decide between clear melt and pour bases for an embed in one of my future CP soaps. One is a very clear base that is rumored to sweat a bit, and one is a low-sweat base. I decided to get both and try them out. This morning, Mom and I each took one of the bases and had fun with colors, fragrance, and pipettes. We each only used 5 ounces, since that's all I need to see how the bases behave over time. It also gave me a chance to brush up on my MP skills. And I didn't have a spritz bottle of alcohol floating around, so there are bubbles, and some of the layers aren't as secure as they could be.


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken

The_Emerald_Chicken said:


> Just finished a batch of English Rose. I knew better than to try a drop swirl with squirt bottles with a floral FO, but I did it anyway.
> 
> Acceleration!
> 
> But I did get it in the mold, and was pretty much able to do what I was going for. I'm eager to cut it.






Here's the cut of the accelerant English Rose drop/sideways swirl. The drops didn't go down in as far as I'd envisioned since the soap was so thick. Also, I wish I'd left out the TD in the white since it developed nasty glycerin rivers. But I do like how some of the bars have little hearts in them!

I hope to bevel the edges later.


----------



## hlee

I did not make soap today but watched some soap videos and hope to make some tomorrow.
I hope I will remember some of the pour techniques I watched today. Normally I forget them all as I'm making soap and have to wing it. I did get some ideas for colors that I can remember lol.


----------



## The Park Bench

Zing said:


> Today I made two planets (that sounds pretty powerful) for my January Challenge entry.  I way over estimated how much I'd need for my molds and had to scramble for extra molds.  I've got lots of tree soaps now, all ready for Christmas 2021, and plenty for future confetti soaps.  I'm driving myself crazy reading the news and it was a welcome break.


Loved "Today I made two planets"... sounds like the opening line to a good movie


----------



## KiwiMoose

Oooh check out the watermelon colour of this lye solution made with Prosecco!


----------



## AliOop

The_Emerald_Chicken said:


> Here's the cut of the accelerant English Rose drop/sideways swirl. The drops didn't go down in as far as I'd envisioned since the soap was so thick. Also, I wish I'd left out the TD in the white since it developed nasty glycerin rivers. But I do like how some of the bars have little hearts in them.


That is some beautiful soap!


----------



## linne1gi

The_Emerald_Chicken said:


> View attachment 53295
> 
> Here's the cut of the accelerant English Rose drop/sideways swirl. The drops didn't go down in as far as I'd envisioned since the soap was so thick. Also, I wish I'd left out the TD in the white since it developed nasty glycerin rivers. But I do like how some of the bars have little hearts in them!
> 
> I hope to bevel the edges later.


Generally excess water causes glycerin rivers, TD only highlights them.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Here's the top off my Berry Prosecco soap.  A bit annoyed about the colour of the lye water because it made my batter yellower than i wanted and now my nice blues and purples will be 'dirty'.


----------



## AliOop

KiwiMoose said:


> Here's the top off my Berry Prosecco soap.  A bit annoyed about the colour of the lye water because it made my batter yellower than i wanted and now my nice blues and purples will be 'dirty'.


They look beautiful right now! Hopefully they stay that way.


----------



## linne1gi

KiwiMoose said:


> Here's the top off my Berry Prosecco soap.  A bit annoyed about the colour of the lye water because it made my batter yellower than i wanted and now my nice blues and purples will be 'dirty'.
> View attachment 53298


Gorgeous! Is that from the Prosecco?  Probably the sugars.


----------



## rdc1978

Zing said:


> Today I made two planets (that sounds pretty powerful) for my January Challenge entry.  I way over estimated how much I'd need for my molds and had to scramble for extra molds.  I've got lots of tree soaps now, all ready for Christmas 2021, and plenty for future confetti soaps.  I'm driving myself crazy reading the news and it was a welcome break.



I remember when the yearly McRib craze was breaking news.  Oh those were the days!



The_Emerald_Chicken said:


> View attachment 53295
> 
> Here's the cut of the accelerant English Rose drop/sideways swirl. The drops didn't go down in as far as I'd envisioned since the soap was so thick. Also, I wish I'd left out the TD in the white since it developed nasty glycerin rivers. But I do like how some of the bars have little hearts in them!
> 
> I hope to bevel the edges later.



Oh my, I love tbar design.  Is there a video or tutorial on it?  I never knew you could reshape the "drops" like that.  I dont want to steal your secret sauce so if you can't tell me I totally understand...but I'm making vday soap and id love to try it.



AliOop said:


> I opened my destash order from @cmzaha - Christmas in January!  The only problem was, I was in a long zoom meeting and forgot to turn off my video. So they all watched me bring the box into the office, cut it open, and ooo and ahhh over the different items.
> 
> Sigh. They say real friends will tell you when there is toilet paper on your shoe, or a booger hanging down, but mine prefer to let me finish making a fool of myself so they can rib me about it for years to come.



LOL

Recently, our family spent the weekend in Yellowstone.

We always play scrabble.  And its very competitive.

So, I had been eyeballing the board, looking for opportunities and I spied a KILLER one.  It was like three simultaneous words, used a X and involved the triple word score.

Beautiful play!

And so I put all my tiles down and im grinning from ear to ear.  My sister is tabulating my points.

....and my brother looks me, grins and says "its not your turn"

It had, in fact, been HIS turn.  I had just been so focused on my play I had forgotten.

I tell you, sometimes its your own people.  LOL.


----------



## linne1gi

rdc1978 said:


> Oh my, I love tbar design.  Is there a video or tutorial on it?  I never knew you could reshape the "drops" like that.  I dont want to steal your secret sauce so if you can't tell me I totally understand...but I'm making vday soap and id love to try it.


Lots of videos on tear drop soap. Check out Tree Marie Soapworks.


----------



## rdc1978

linne1gi said:


> Lots of videos on tear drop soap. Check out Tree Marie Soapworks.


I've seen her drop swirl video but have not seen a video where the shape of the drops are altered to hearts.


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken

linne1gi said:


> Generally excess water causes glycerin rivers, TD only highlights them.


Thanks for pointing that out. I do tend to use plenty of water, so that's likely the bigger issue here


rdc1978 said:


> Oh my, I love tbar design.  Is there a video or tutorial on it?  I never knew you could reshape the "drops" like that.  I dont want to steal your secret sauce so if you can't tell me I totally understand...but I'm making vday soap and id love to try it.


No, I don't view this as a proprietary technique  This is the idea I was going for, but my soap wasn't fluid enough:





I just used squirt bottles to pipe drops with the dark pink and white, and then I swirled my hanger back and forth a few times horizontally. I want to try this again sometime with a non-accelerant FO, because I think the design has potential. I feel like the hearts were somewhat of a lucky accident.

Post a pic if you end up trying it!


----------



## Zing

KiwiMoose said:


> A bit annoyed about the colour of the lye water because it made my batter yellower than i wanted and now my nice blues and purples will be 'dirty'.
> View attachment 53298


This dirty is purtee.


----------



## linne1gi

rdc1978 said:


> I've seen her drop swirl video but have not seen a video where the shape of the drops are altered to hearts.


For hearts, I would suggest heart embeds. Or embeds using soap dough.


----------



## DMack

KiwiMoose said:


> Oooh check out the watermelon colour of this lye solution made with Prosecco!View attachment 53296


Nice
do you think non bubbly white wine would have a similar effect?


----------



## SoapLover1

Love You Soap!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Thankfully not as bad as I thought. The swirl could have been a bit better, but I was pretty thick by the time I got to the top. Made with Prosecco


----------



## Misschief

Just finished my first attempt at a Lollipop Swirl. I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## linne1gi

Misschief said:


> Just finished my first attempt at a Lollipop Swirl. I'm not holding my breath.


I entered the Soap Challenge Club competition and recently we had to make a Lollipop Swirl.  Since I have been making soaps for several years, I had to do the advanced version, which was to add an element to the outside of the circle.  I chose a soap dough rim and had no problem with that - but, yikes the lollipop swirl was so hard for me!  Anyway, here's my final attempt - it was the 5th I think.


----------



## Misschief

linne1gi said:


> I entered the Soap Challenge Club competition and recently we had to make a Lollipop Swirl.  Since I have been making soaps for several years, I had to do the advanced version, which was to add an element to the outside of the circle.  I chose a soap dough rim and had no problem with that - but, yikes the lollipop swirl was so hard for me!  Anyway, here's my final attempt - it was the 5th I think.


I can understand why it was your 5th attempt. I have a feeling it will be a little muddy but... we shall see. I do like the colours but I don't think the swirl will end up being what I had hoped for. It smells good, though (Meyer Lemon).


----------



## linne1gi

Misschief said:


> I can understand why it was your 5th attempt. I have a feeling it will be a little muddy but... we shall see. I do like the colours but I don't think the swirl will end up being what I had hoped for. It smells good, though (Meyer Lemon).


Yes, you should have seen 1-4 attempts.  Sad.


----------



## KiwiMoose

KiwiMoose said:


> Thankfully not as bad as I thought. The swirl could have been a bit better, but I was pretty thick by the time I got to the top. Made with Prosecco
> View attachment 53311


LOL - just noticed it said that 'I' was a bit thick.  I meant 'it' was a bit thick


----------



## linne1gi

KiwiMoose said:


> LOL - just noticed it said that 'I' was a bit thick.  I meant 'it' was a bit thick


Probably you both were a bit thick


----------



## Zing

Today was Day 2 of making my January Challenge soap.  I made another planet and the rest of the universe.  I think my shredded white soap for stars were too finely shredded.  Everything is cozy in the oven for the night. 

@Misschief, so just this very week I discovered Meyer lemons for the first time!  My California cousin mailed us a box.  Betty Crocker, I mean Mrs. Zing made the best pie ever and lemon jam and some kind of moonshine that has to steep for several weeks. *hic.  I always thought there was just one kind of lemon. 

@linne1gi You've got my vote for what it's worth!  Great lollipop.


----------



## linne1gi

Zing said:


> Today was Day 2 of making my January Challenge soap.  I made another planet and the rest of the universe.  I think my shredded white soap for stars were too finely shredded.  Everything is cozy in the oven for the night.
> 
> @Misschief, so just this very week I discovered Meyer lemons for the first time!  My California cousin mailed us a box.  Betty Crocker, I mean Mrs. Zing made the best pie ever and lemon jam and some kind of moonshine that has to steep for several weeks. *hic.  I always thought there was just one kind of lemon.
> 
> @linne1gi You've got my vote for what it's worth!  Great lollipop.


I certainly enjoyed this reply! Thanks Zing.


----------



## Misschief

Zing said:


> @Misschief, so just this very week I discovered Meyer lemons for the first time!  My California cousin mailed us a box.  Betty Crocker, I mean Mrs. Zing made the best pie ever and lemon jam and some kind of moonshine that has to steep for several weeks. *hic.  I always thought there was just one kind of lemon.



Yum!! I always thought the same... a lemon is a lemon, right? Nope!


----------



## The Park Bench

Have


Zing said:


> Today was Day 2 of making my January Challenge soap.  I made another planet and the rest of the universe.  I think my shredded white soap for stars were too finely shredded.  Everything is cozy in the oven for the night.
> 
> @Misschief, so just this very week I discovered Meyer lemons for the first time!  My California cousin mailed us a box.  Betty Crocker, I mean Mrs. Zing made the best pie ever and lemon jam and some kind of moonshine that has to steep for several weeks. *hic.  I always thought there was just one kind of lemon.
> 
> @linne1gi You've got my vote for what it's worth!  Great lollipop.


 Have Betty Crocker make some lemon Cello out of those meyers!


----------



## Zing

The Park Bench said:


> Have Betty Crocker make some lemon Cello out of those meyers!❤❤


That's what she calls that moonshine she's making!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I had a great time making my challenge soap this morning, but then had a horrible time with a second batch, which was made with the same recipe, but a different FO.  I’ve used the second FO numerous times and never had issues.  My super slow recipe with lard and HO sunflower accelerated like crazy.  Whaaaatttt???  An older bottle states “no acceleration.” The new one I opened today states “slight acceleration.”  So much for the idea of a swirled soap to use up the micas I had left from the first batch.


----------



## rdc1978

I made a loaf of zanys no slime castile on Friday, unfolded it yesterday and cut it today.  

The soap is a beautiful and creamy color

But it was really, REALLY hard when I tried cutting it.  My single bar slicer got stuck 1/4, of the way into the first bar and I had to get my old box and cutter.  
Has anyone else had this? I'm fine and excited about the soap, but if these are potential signs of a screw up ill just re-try since the soap takes so long to cure.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

rdc1978 said:


> I made a loaf of zanys no slime castile on Friday, unfolded it yesterday and cut it today. ...But it was really, REALLY hard when I tried cutting it.  My single bar slicer got stuck 1/4, of the way into the first bar and I had to get my old box and cutter. Has anyone else had this?


Yes. Other members have had that problem. I'm sorry to have to tell you this but you waited too long to cut. 


rdc1978 said:


> ill just re-try since the soap takes so long to cure.


ACK! LOL This is NOT your usual castile soap so forget about all you learned about Castile soaps before! It not only eliminates or reduces slime but it also has a quick cure. As I wrote in the directions:
*UNMOLD*_   in 12-24 hours_
_*CUT*   Day 2
*CURE*   Ready to ship in 2 weeks. 6 weeks is best. The longer the cure the better the soap._

I start test-driving a bar at the 2-week mark.


----------



## rdc1978

Zany_in_CO said:


> Yes. Other members have had that problem. I'm sorry to have to tell you this but you waited too long to cut.
> 
> ACK! LOL This is NOT your usual castile soap so forget about all you learned about Castile soaps before! It not only eliminates or reduces slime but it also has a quick cure. As I wrote in the directions:
> *UNMOLD*_   in 12-24 hours_
> _*CUT*   Day 2
> *CURE*   Ready to ship in 2 weeks. 6 weeks is best. The longer the cure the better the soap._
> 
> I start test-driving a bar at the 2-week mark.



Thank you!  And sorry. Totally my bad for not being a more careful reader!

If I was able to slice it, is it okay to use?   I got it cut, I just had to put all my piddly upper body strength into it!

Thanks again for the recipe.  I'm very excited about it!  Super amped to get to try it out in 2 weeks!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

rdc1978 said:


> If I was able to slice it, is it okay to use?


Proceed with caution.   If it irritates or dries out your skin, cease & desist. Wait another week or longer.


----------



## rdc1978

Zany_in_CO said:


> Proceed with caution.   If it irritates or dries out your skin, cease & desist. Wait another week or longer.


Thanks.  I think I'll just make another batch and be more careful this time

I'm making it for a woman going through chemo and my nephew so I don't want to risk it.  I'll probably see if I can use it on my skin.  

Thank again!


----------



## KiwiMoose

rdc1978 said:


> Thanks.  I think I'll just make another batch and be more careful this time
> 
> I'm making it for a woman going through chemo and my nephew so I don't want to risk it.  I'll probably see if I can use it on my skin.
> 
> Thank again!


Just use cavity moulds - then there's no need to cut.  That's what many of us do.


----------



## Wooddy

I’m very much new to soaping and really enjoy seeing everyone’s soap making creations. So here is one I did a few days ago, Not sure what to call my soap design so I will just go with rainbow, scented with orange essential oil.


----------



## Misschief

We unmolded my lollipop swirl soap this morning. It took both of us to unmold it; I used the core from a roll of engineering paper for my mold and the moisture seeped through and it was impossible to slide it out of the mold this time, even after freezing it for a while. We had to peel the mold away from the soap. 

The soap itself was unremarkable, just meh.... but for a first attempt, it's ok. Just ok.


----------



## Zing

I breathed a huge sigh of relief after unmolding my January challenge soap.  Actually I am thrilled with the result.  I was worried about one of the planets.  I created it out of mini-muffin molds and then put them in a row and prayed that they stayed stuck together, which they did!  The scent is _very_ light even tho' I used the max (eocalc) but still nice -- eucalyptus/rosemary/cedarwood.  I'm not a fan of the camphorous essential oils but this blend is nice, smells like a spa.



Wooddy said:


> I’m very much new to soaping and really enjoy seeing everyone’s soap making creations. So here is one I did a few days ago, Not sure what to call my soap design so I will just go with rainbow, scented with orange essential oil.


This looks great and I like your choice of colors!  Is the white part uncolored or did you use a white colorant?   And did you use orange eo or orange 10X eo?  I have found orange 10X lasts way longer than plain orange.  I've also lately been adding litsea to citrus for extra sticking power.  Sorry for all the unsolicited advice!

@Misschief, sounds like a chore to unmold.  Great color combo!


----------



## rdc1978

KiwiMoose said:


> Just use cavity moulds - then there's no need to cut.  That's what many of us do.



This is a fantastic idea!  A friend just gifted me some lovely cavity molds and this is a great opportunity to use them!


----------



## amd

I'm a bit out of touch on this thread - so while I go back and read what y'all been doing, here's what I've been doing...

Soap stuff: Finally portioned out the hard oils that have been hanging out waiting for me - 50lbs tallow, 50lbs palm, 25lbs shea butter, and 10lbs cocoa butter. Loving the shelf space that freed up, but hubby is griping about the freezer space lost (I keep the tallow and palm in the freezer in their own boxes so they don't get mixed up with our food stuffs). I'm not sure why he's griping, I do all the cooking and grocery shopping... my griping aside, I also masterbatched 75lbs of oil for soaping. I have an order for 15 batches of soap from the local brewery, so it won't last very long and I'll be doing it again in two weeks. I'll be more grateful for taking the time to portion out the hard oils the further away I get from the memory of doing it.  Soaping will begin on Tuesday.

Non soap stuff: testing label materials for lotions. Rebranding said lotion and labels. I decided that while the plain and simple labels work well for my soap, the soaps have colors and designs that speak for themselves. Lotions and sugar scrubs need a bit more "oomph" for shelf appeal, so I'm working on designing those as well.


----------



## JoyfulSudz

So today I cut bars for two soaps I made as special requests for friends.  The one on the left is Lavender/Spearmint/Orange EOs I poured using the Clyde Slide (love that name!).  The one on the right is Eucalyptus/Peppermint/Rosemary EOs.  I wish I liked the scents more myself, but sometimes you just gotta make what someone else likes, and I'm pretty pleased with the Slide.


----------



## Lynnz

Just made my first batch of soap in what feels like a lifetime, it appeared to not fill my mold which puzzled me, realised (after adding the fragrance of course) I had forgotten the coconut oil! Just remade it and the house is smelling delish.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Lynnz said:


> Just made my first batch of soap in what feels like a lifetime, it appeared to not fill my mold which puzzled me, realised (after adding the fragrance of course) I had forgotten the coconut oil! Just remade it and the house is smelling delish.


Welcome back @Lynnz!


----------



## Lynnz

KiwiMoose said:


> Welcome back @Lynnz!


Thanks so much, I am super busy with work and often put in 12hr plus days. I missed handmade soap as been using bodywash for a while so had to get the goods out and soap...............felt great now I have more fragrances lined up for using


----------



## violets2217

I’m having too much fun with these! I’m loving making and USING these shampoo & conditioner bars! I also got to try out my Mad Micas! They are some pretty awesome colors! I’m kinda glad I ran out of some supplies or I’d make more!


----------



## rdc1978

I had planned on making two soaps, but I had to catch up on some work so I only had time to make one.  Circular Taiwan swirl.  I like it, but hope the pink comes out brighter.  This FO (mint and raw sugar from WSP tends to discolor the batter a little but it brightens up after it gels...in my experience)



violets2217 said:


> View attachment 53347
> View attachment 53348
> 
> I’m having too much fun with these! I’m loving making and USING these shampoo & conditioner bars! I also got to try out my Mad Micas! They are some pretty awesome colors! I’m kinda glad I ran out of some supplies or I’d make more!



Do you have a good book or resource for recipes?  I've made my own shampoo bars but will need to replace them and I'd love to try a conditioner bar.  Thanks!!


----------



## CatahoulaBubble

Got a new larger 12 lb slab mold and upped my recipe to fill it up and had an epic fail. It seized up on me like concrete in my containers.  Bah! So now it's on the stove being rebatched. Oh well I will just have to redesign it.


----------



## violets2217

rdc1978 said:


> Do you have a good book or resource for recipes?  I've made my own shampoo bars but will need to replace them and I'd love to try a conditioner bar.  Thanks!!


The Etsy DIY Bath and Body Shop.
They are the only recipe I’ve tried. But I’m liking them both very much!


----------



## rdc1978

violets2217 said:


> The Etsy DIY Bath and Body Shop.
> They are the only recipe I’ve tried. But I’m liking them both very much!


Thank you!  I'll check it out!

So, I was trying to do this



But ended up with this!


----------



## Catscankim

This is going to be a story LOL. This is a three day soapy thing.

I hope to be moving soon, and I have a lot of soap that needs to be wrapped, labeled, and packed. I got a bunch of soaps cleaned up and bagged. I start to seal them with the impulse sealer...about 12 bars in, and the stupid thing died. Like I did a few soaps, then next it just stopped heating. Did a return on Amazon. I opted for a replacement sealer, because I think it is a pretty reputable brand.

Hit the ones that I got sealed with the heat gun and started to make labels. I have printed hundreds of labels, with the same labels on the same printer. All of a sudden the printer decides that it doesn't like the labels and says that it is the wrong size paper. I mean really, you did it plenty of times before. I literally wasted my entire Saturday afternoon off screwing around with the printer and settings. I tried the computer, ipad, phone...error after error. And I KNOW I have made them both with the computer and ipad before.

Then the realtor calls and says that the houses I was supposed to look at are under contract. Ok, fine. I didn't like those ones anyway and I got some other issues LOL.

ALL of Sunday...trying to figure out this issue with the printer and my labels. It prints just fine on paper, but not the labels. It makes no sense to me. I've printed from both my windows computer as well as my mac.  Now I get into a "session" and it doesn't want to print. Even stooped down low and tried tech support....absolutely no help. TODAY I had a thought and googled something. Rip the top part of the sticker off the SURE FEED Avery label...BAM I have labels.

And I got my new sealer in. Back in business LOL Kinda sucks losing three labels for each page. But for now i am gonna have to deal with it. If I can't find a permanent solution, I will have to get a new printer. It's a little time consuming to carefully rip off the top sticky part of the sheet.


----------



## violets2217

Catscankim said:


> LOL Kinda sucks losing three labels for each page.


I really like onlinelabels.com. They seem to have all the comparable Avery Labels available and if you want to spend a bit more their waterproof  seem to be indestructible! lol!!! I've never had problems using them in my printer yet. The labels also come with free access to their label designer which is fun to use.


----------



## SPowers

Catscankim said:


> I planned on making soap tonight, but got on the phone with my friend and we talked for three hours, so soap was never made.
> 
> But I do have a little soapy thing...I took a picture of one of my soaps to show him, and we both saw the same face LOL. He says Ghostbusters, I say The Mask with Jim Carey (the dog)
> 
> View attachment 53264


 
Except for the lighter bottom layer, it looks like the sister to one I made a few month back.








Vicki C said:


> More color testing... hydrated chrome oxide, annatto, ultramarine pigment, and yellow iron oxide. I decided I didn’t need 24 different samples as the higher % ones started to all look the same. I also made the % differences increase with each sample. If anyone would like to see / use my mad scientist spreadsheet for calculating % of colorant to oils I’m happy to share! I said this in an earlier post but I am trying to be more systematic in my soap making, since I usually am haphazard about adding colorants and don’t always get what I expect.
> 
> View attachment 53288
> View attachment 53289



This is so impressive to me!  I don't have the patience to do this.  Do you just make a batter and split it off into small portions then add colorants?  |Are they all different colorants?  And how does the concentration of colour equate to what goes into a larger batch?



linne1gi said:


> Yes, you should have seen 1-4 attempts.  Sad.



I have the same issue but it's always been issues with my mold to date.  If I ever get that under control, maybe I'll get to see if I can actually do a lollypop swirl!


----------



## Booker

I ordered from Bramble Berry today.  My birthday is coming up, so I decided to treat myself.  I took advantage of their fragrance oil sale and am looking forward to those.  Looking forward to getting back into the craft.


----------



## starfire

I made some Neapolitan soap for valentines day! Each layer is strawberry, vanilla bean, and dark chocolate. I was really nervous about this but it was fun! and turned out pretty great!


----------



## linne1gi

starfire said:


> I made some Neapolitan soap for valentines day! Each layer is strawberry, vanilla bean, and dark chocolate. I was really nervous about this but it was fun! and turned out pretty great!


They look great! Just like an old fashioned ice cream sandwich.


----------



## rdc1978

Booker said:


> I ordered from Bramble Berry today.  My birthday is coming up, so I decided to treat myself.  I took advantage of their fragrance oil sale and am looking forward to those.  Looking forward to getting back into the craft.



My birthday is in like 8 months.  I should treat myself too


----------



## linne1gi

I made a layered lavender soap.


----------



## violets2217

I wasn’t going to do anything soapy today, but my new Soap Frosting Kit was calling to me... I had to see what I could do. Can’t wait to cut it and see what the ITPS looks like. I don’t think I used enough mica... my colors are going to be a bit wonky I think. Fun first try though!


----------



## amd

Catscankim said:


> I start to seal them with the impulse sealer...about 12 bars in, and the stupid thing died. Like I did a few soaps, then next it just stopped heating.


If your impulse sealer is like mine, more than likely the metal strip underneath it broke. It does happen and the replacement piece is fairly inexpensive. I say that but bear in mind that I haven't used my impulse sealer in at least 3 years since I found shrink wrap bands, so the replacement cost may have gone up since then. This is my impulse sealer:




The arrow shows the strip I'm talking about, you take off the screws and underneath the sheath is a metal strip that's really easy to replace. I wouldn't have thought of this either but my hubby isn't afraid to take things apart and figured it out. Just a thought in case your replacement sealer does the same thing, it may not be the sealer itself.


----------



## The Park Bench

violets2217 said:


> View attachment 53347
> View attachment 53348
> 
> I’m having too much fun with these! I’m loving making and USING these shampoo & conditioner bars! I also got to try out my Mad Micas! They are some pretty awesome colors! I’m kinda glad I ran out of some supplies or I’d make more!


Do you make shampoo bars or syndet bars? Are they terribly difficult to do either way? I aspire!



violets2217 said:


> I wasn’t going to do anything soapy today, but my new Soap Frosting Kit was calling to me... I had to see what I could do. Can’t wait to cut it and see what the ITPS looks like. I don’t think I used enough mica... my colors are going to be a bit wonky I think. Fun first try though! View attachment 53357


Is that pink Pretty Kitty??


----------



## violets2217

The Park Bench said:


> Is that pink Pretty Kitty??


Mad Mica. Tickled Pink! It’s almost neon! 



The Park Bench said:


> Do you make shampoo bars or syndet bars? Are they terribly difficult to do either way? I aspire!


Syndet Shampoo Bars! The first time I’ve made them!!!! So fun and pretty easy! Just lots of ingredients and kinda expensive. But since I’m obsessive and could stop making them until I ran out of some ingredients we will have shampoo and conditioner for years to come!


----------



## Sudds

I just started out setting up my soaping area in a different home after losing my husband, moving back to WI and starting over after almost eight years. I threw out about 60 bottles of almost 100% new essential oils and fragrance oils and about 25#s of butter, as I had planned to start soaping as soon as we had finished building our new retirement home, that didn't pan out so well!  It was a hard thing to do. Now to find my scale and cooktop, have a few more boxes to go through.  I am so thankful for my superman of a son who has helped me throughout this entire nightmare, he is my hero! Hi Zany, I remember your name from a soaping group on Facebook all those years ago! You were a fantastic book of knowledge then and your soaps were always lovely, looking forward to seeing what you are up to now....things have progressed a lot since then!


----------



## The Park Bench

Finished labeling the last few soap batches and got my state as well as federal taxes ready to file!



violets2217 said:


> Syndet Shampoo Bars! The first time I’ve made them!!!! So fun and pretty easy! Just lots of ingredients and kinda expensive. But since I’m obsessive and could stop making them until I ran out of some ingredients we will have shampoo and conditioner for years to come!


Awesome 



violets2217 said:


> Mad Mica. Tickled Pink! It’s almost neon!


It looks so fun!!!!


----------



## Vicki C

starfire said:


> I made some Neapolitan soap for valentines day! Each layer is strawberry, vanilla bean, and dark chocolate. I was really nervous about this but it was fun! and turned out pretty great!


I love this, was thinking about doing this for Christmas but didn’t get to it. I love how much it looks like ice cream. Fabulous.


----------



## Arimara

I finally found some printed recipes I need to update notes of.


----------



## msunnerstood

I bought a National Shrink Wrap System! 

Now I'll drive everyone crazy until it gets here. I wonder what I look like with my face pressed against the window?


----------



## Sudds

No wonder you are excited, I just watched the video of their smaller system and am so envious!  I have so much to learn to get back in step with the soaping world as it is now!


----------



## msunnerstood

Sudds said:


> Can you tell me what made you decide on this particular system?


I have a roll of film and a 16" sealer but I can never seem to cut the film close enough to the soap and there's always a bunched-up side when I hit it with the heat gun. currently, it takes over 10 minutes to wrap 9 bars of soap. I needed something faster and able to seal closer. I also hate wrapping soap so I have no fewer than 12 loaves sitting on shelves Ive been putting off wrapping.

I chose the 14" wand as thats what I have room for. National has a good reputation and is the most reasonably priced.


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken

I cut my challenge soap that I made spur-of-the-moment after getting home from work yesterday.


----------



## TashaBird

Finally recovered from the ordeal of my first colonoscopy and endoscopy, and got to make some soap. 
I’m excited because I can’t believe this is my first Galaxy soap! Rolled up some soap dough for planets. It was fun! Hopefully it works out.



violets2217 said:


> I wasn’t going to do anything soapy today, but my new Soap Frosting Kit was calling to me... I had to see what I could do. Can’t wait to cut it and see what the ITPS looks like. I don’t think I used enough mica... my colors are going to be a bit wonky I think. Fun first try though! View attachment 53357


I love that pink! And the definition on your piping is so crisp!


----------



## Catscankim

amd said:


> If your impulse sealer is like mine, more than likely the metal strip underneath it broke. It does happen and the replacement piece is fairly inexpensive. I say that but bear in mind that I haven't used my impulse sealer in at least 3 years since I found shrink wrap bands, so the replacement cost may have gone up since then. This is my impulse sealer:
> View attachment 53358
> 
> The arrow shows the strip I'm talking about, you take off the screws and underneath the sheath is a metal strip that's really easy to replace. I wouldn't have thought of this either but my hubby isn't afraid to take things apart and figured it out. Just a thought in case your replacement sealer does the same thing, it may not be the sealer itself.


I think my original one must have been defective to begin with. I got my new one and it seals instantly. The first one I had, had to be done a few times on hight heat...right out of the box. I didn't have anything to compare it to, so I thought it was normal.


----------



## Vicki C

SPowers said:


> This is so impressive to me!  I don't have the patience to do this.  Do you just make a batter and split it off into small portions then add colorants?  |Are they all different colorants?  And how does the concentration of colour equate to what goes into a larger batch?


Thank you! There are four different colorants in these photos, two in each brownie pan. I start with enough batter for twelve and then add more colorant each time I pour some off. I came up with a spreadsheet that accounts for how much colorant is left from the previous round and how much batter is left, and it calculates how many drops to add to get the percentage I am after. The spreadsheet can be used for larger batches too if you know the total oil weight, and the weight and concentration of colorant in whatever you use to disperse it. I’m going to share the spreadsheet, I want to make it a little more user friendly, but others might find it useful.


----------



## violets2217

I cut it! I couldn’t wait the full 12 to 18 hours! I wanted to see what the swirl looks like! It’s funny. I used 2 accent colors... the same amount of batter for each with the same amount of mica... the first Mad Mica wasTickled Pink and the second was Lettuce Entertain You green... I can’t find the green! Lol! Still love it! And it smells pretty good. Since I was experimenting I used a fragrance I didn’t care for... but it’s growing on me! Poison Crocus? From Nature’s Garden...


----------



## Booker

rdc1978 said:


> My birthday is in like 8 months.  I should treat myself too


You should, BB is pretty slow on shipping--so you might as well order now LOL!



violets2217 said:


> View attachment 53389
> 
> I cut it! I couldn’t wait the full 12 to 18 hours! I wanted to see what the swirl looks like! It’s funny. I used 2 accent colors... the same amount of batter for each with the same amount of mica... the first Mad Mica wasTickled Pink and the second was Lettuce Entertain You green... I can’t find the green! Lol! Still love it! And it smells pretty good. Since I was experimenting I used a fragrance I didn’t care for... but it’s growing on me! Poison Crocus? From Nature’s Garden...


I love it!


----------



## AliOop

Haven't had time to soap for weeks, but am hoping to do so this weekend - time to make my planet soap, plus more pink kaolin clay bars, apparently! A friend texted me a pic of a mostly-used bar of my soap, which she had gifted to her sister at Christmas. The message said, "_Do you have any more of this soap? I hope you can figure out what one it is. My sister who does not like bar soap is just raving about it. If you have an online store, she wants to buy some. She said the scent was very light and really pretty._"

I knew exactly what soap it was because it was a pale pink from the kaolin clay, and it had been lightly scented with that classic EO blend of lavender, peppermint, and lemon. A quick rummage through the soap curing rack turned up three more bars. Two of them had my sad little string-pull designs on them from the Nov challenge, which were promptly shaved off the top before the soap was bagged and sent off.

This inspired me to text another friend to see if her husband wanted more soap. He ended up with the fire soap from the Dec un-challenge. I threw in some lotion bars to get some feedback. The recipe needs some tweaking, I think.

It's always so nice when someone loves our soap, isn't it?


----------



## TashaBird

Fun cut today. Galaxy soap! Then I made drop swirl. Or at least I think I did. I forgot to actually watch any videos on how it’s done. So I was just winging it. It was super fun! Soaper fun! 
The fancy mermaid mold I bought to use for left over bits of batter has become my most commented on item online. Every time I post a soap with a photo of the mermaid I get a dozen messages. I told my husband when I bought “mermaid people are crazy for mermaids!” Turns out I was right. I keep smooshing her face. But she looks like she has a mask on. 
New order of EOs. Finding my faves that perform and stick well.


----------



## Misschief

TashaBird said:


> The fancy mermaid mold I bought to use for left over bits of batter has become my most commented on item online. Every time I post a soap with a photo of the mermaid I get a dozen messages. I told my husband when I bought “mermaid people are crazy for mermaids!” Turns out I was right. I keep smooshing her face. But she looks like she has a mask on.
> New order of EOs. Finding my faves that perform and stick well.



Funny, isn't it? My most commented on soap so far has been a rebatch that I poured into an owl mold. A rebatch... and we all know what a rebatch can look like. But because it's in an owl mold, I'm sure it will be one of the first soaps gone when the market opens.


----------



## TashaBird

Misschief said:


> Funny, isn't it? My most commented on soap so far has been a rebatch that I poured into an owl mold. A rebatch... and we all know what a rebatch can look like. But because it's in an owl mold, I'm sure it will be one of the first soaps gone when the market opens.


STILL getting private messages about it today! It’s hilarious! I might have to get a few more do an intention batch with the batter thin rug that I can actually get the facial features. 

When will I learn?!! Step away from the soap until it’s hard enough not to smoosh!!! I figured if I could get the silicone liner out of the wood and release the sides it would harden up faster. But I’m doing so I munched my pretty swirl on top. Grrr.


----------



## Vicki C

TashaBird said:


> Fun cut today. Galaxy soap! Then I made drop swirl. Or at least I think I did. I forgot to actually watch any videos on how it’s done. So I was just winging it. It was super fun! Soaper fun!
> The fancy mermaid mold I bought to use for left over bits of batter has become my most commented on item online. Every time I post a soap with a photo of the mermaid I get a dozen messages. I told my husband when I bought “mermaid people are crazy for mermaids!” Turns out I was right. I keep smooshing her face. But she looks like she has a mask on.
> New order of EOs. Finding my faves that perform and stick well.


Planet soap, wow. And count me among the commenters on the fancy mermaid, she’s lovely, with or without a mask. And I love all those EOs, been using Listea in CP because it seems to stick. I can’t get lime to last at all in CP. 
I bought some cedar EO this fall which I usually love... but this batch smells like... well... tinkle. I know there are different kinds, this was Himalayan. My husband likes it so I’m just pretending I don’t smell what I smell.


----------



## TashaBird

Vicki C said:


> Planet soap, wow. And count me among the commenters on the fancy mermaid, she’s lovely, with or without a mask. And I love all those EOs, been using Listea in CP because it seems to stick. I can’t get lime to last at all in CP.
> I bought some cedar EO this fall which I usually love... but this batch smells like... well... tinkle. I know there are different kinds, this was Himalayan. My husband likes it so I’m just pretending I don’t smell what I smell.


I use 5-10% cedar in all my blends because it anchors them in, I think.  I’m really loving the cedar from Oregon through Liberty Naturals! Also, LN packaging materials are great for reuse!! 
Can someone please tell em what the H is wrong w me?!! I still unmolded too early. In my defense, my dish gloves tore, and it was now or much later! It felt hard enough in some places. The NS silicone is almost too thick! My cheaply molds I could just turn inside out!! Also, I swear the same recipe unmolded perfectly in the same time last round. I did add 2T of water w the TD, and this batch was covered lightly, and the heat was not on the heating pad as long. (Due to the way the orange discolored last time.) So, I guess there were still variables to the softness. Sheesh soap can be finicky!!!


----------



## AliOop

@TashaBird your planet soap looks great! 

Are you putting your mermaid cavity mold in the freezer, and then letting it defrost a few minutes before unmolding? That always helps with nice sharp details on my cavity molds.


----------



## TashaBird

AliOop said:


> @TashaBird your planet soap looks great!
> 
> Are you putting your mermaid cavity mold in the freezer, and then letting it defrost a few minutes before unmolding? That always helps with nice sharp details on my cavity molds.


I do. I think the batter is not getting into her chin and nose enough.


----------



## AliOop

I figured you were, smart soaper that you are!  Have you tried pouring in just enough to cover the details, then using a paintbrush to "paint" the soap batter into the crevices? Then slowly pour the rest of the batter over that.

Several of my detailed molds require this extra step in order to get the soap down into those smaller details. Can't take credit for the idea since several YT soapers do that in their videos.


----------



## msunnerstood

Just made unicorn poop bath bombs. (sorry but the poop is back) and now making more shampoo bars


----------



## TashaBird

AliOop said:


> I figured you were, smart soaper that you are!  Have you tried pouring in just enough to cover the details, then using a paintbrush to "paint" the soap batter into the crevices? Then slowly pour the rest of the batter over that.
> 
> Several of my detailed molds require this extra step in order to get the soap down into those smaller details. Can't take credit for the idea since several YT soapers do that in their videos.


That’s brilliant!  I will do exactly that! Thank you. 

I’ve been tweaking my pull through recipe in the calculator. My new tallow is much softer, and now that I’ve worked with it some, and gotten to know it a little better, I’ve decided to switch it up. My loaf recipe and my pull through recipe used to be different. After adjusting my pull through recipe I realized they’re the same now! And, just like that I’m ready to master batch.... maybe.


----------



## rdc1978

I just bought a ton of FO on the last day of the WSP 25% off sale.  

I few of them discolor to yellow after cure but don't have vanillian  im not sure how im going to accommodate that.


----------



## violets2217

rdc1978 said:


> I just bought a ton of FO on the last day of the WSP 25% off sale.


You got that email too!?!?! I just spent a large sum of money at WSP. I only need two things but it was a SALE...


----------



## violets2217

I really need to stop... I’ve got plenty of soap! But I was running low on my AC rice milk face soap and wanted to try out my new loaf mold I made! So I played around with my squeeze bottles and tried some turmeric along with my well loved clays! It also has green tea powder because I love how it turns while curing. I also used some lavender and frankincense EO & I find I really enjoy the smell... I was unsure at first. It’s a busy soap, but can’t wait to try it. I laugh at myself ever time I use the old one because I’m mesmerized by the swirls while I’m soaping up.


----------



## TashaBird

My first drop swirl turned out ok. It was super fun to make! Sort of relaxing! That’ll definitely be a technique in regular rotation. I like the “can’t do it wrong”ness of it. Also, I used some left over batter to make samples because spring is coming and maybe I’ll do a market.


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken

TashaBird said:


> My first drop swirl turned out ok. It was super fun to make! Sort of relaxing! That’ll definitely be a technique in regular rotation. I like the “can’t do it wrong”ness of it. Also, I used some left over batter to make samples because spring is coming and maybe I’ll do a market.


Very pretty! I think this is about my favorite design...like you said, it can hardly go wrong! Here are 3 favorite ones I've made.


----------



## AliOop

rdc1978 said:


> I just bought a ton of FO on the last day of the WSP 25% off sale.
> 
> I few of them discolor to yellow after cure but don't have vanillian  im not sure how im going to accommodate that.


You should check with @Todd Ziegler - he mentioned having success with vanilla color stabilizer (or the homemade replacement, ZCS) when using discoloring FOs that don't contain vanillin. It's in the homemade vanilla color stabilizer thread. 

I think it depends on whether the discoloration is because the FO itself is dark (in which case, VCS or ZCS won't help) or has a chemical component that causes discoloration (in which case the VCS or ZCS does work sometimes). Hopefully he can give more details about that.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

AliOop said:


> You should check with @Todd Ziegler - he mentioned having success with vanilla color stabilizer (or the homemade replacement, ZCS) when using discoloring FOs that don't contain vanillin. It's in the homemade vanilla color stabilizer thread.



*HOMEMADE VANILLA COLOR STABILIZER VCS SUMMARY*


----------



## JoyfulSudz

Should old brains continue soaping?  I spent a long time planning a design and how to carry it out. Wanted to do a rainbow thing to go with Nurture's Smell the Rainbow FO.  Loaf divider for 3 parts, white outsides, 6-color rainbow up the center, then hanger swirl the rainbow into the white sections.  All went well, or so I thought, until I was putting the last finishing touches on the top when I remembered I forgot to do the swirl!  Hoping it doesn't look too bad when I cut it tomorrow.  Do you more experienced soapers ever forget something so basic?
Sometimes, there's just too many things for my old brain to keep track of!


----------



## AliOop

JoyfulSudz said:


> Should old brains continue soaping?  I spent a long time planning a design and how to carry it out. Wanted to do a rainbow thing to go with Nurture's Smell the Rainbow FO.  Loaf divider for 3 parts, white outsides, 6-color rainbow up the center, then hanger swirl the rainbow into the white sections.  All went well, or so I thought, until I was putting the last finishing touches on the top when I remembered I forgot to do the swirl!  Hoping it doesn't look too bad when I cut it tomorrow.  Do you more experienced soapers ever forget something so basic?
> Sometimes, there's just too many things for my old brain to keep track of!


Pretty soap! I often forget to swirl the inside till after I have swirled the top. Makes me so annoyed! A few times I have successfully put the hanger tool gingerly down one side and managed to get in a little inside swirl anyway. Mostly I just leave it and call it good.


----------



## msunnerstood

My shrink wrap system came a day early so Im all set up and wrapping soap. The only thing I didn't like it the roll holder is set up to be on the right side of a table pulling plastic to the left, but that's backwards to me. I can flip it around but then the organizer had the folded plastic opening on the top and I cant switch the bar. other than that, im thrilled.


----------



## JoyfulSudz

AliOop said:


> Pretty soap! I often forget to swirl the inside till after I have swirled the top. Makes me so annoyed! A few times I have successfully put the hanger tool gingerly down one side and managed to get in a little inside swirl anyway. Mostly I just leave it and call it good.



Thank you, @AliOop !  It really helps to know others can make the same forgetful oops that I do!  (Is that the origin of AliOop?)  Seems like the oopses increase every year!

I wish I'd thought to try and slide the hanger under the top, but maybe I'd have just messed up that part if I did.


----------



## rdc1978

AliOop said:


> You should check with @Todd Ziegler - he mentioned having success with vanilla color stabilizer (or the homemade replacement, ZCS) when using discoloring FOs that don't contain vanillin. It's in the homemade vanilla color stabilizer thread.
> 
> I think it depends on whether the discoloration is because the FO itself is dark (in which case, VCS or ZCS won't help) or has a chemical component that causes discoloration (in which case the VCS or ZCS does work sometimes). Hopefully he can give more details about that.



Oh thats good information, thank you!  @Todd Ziegler 's homemade VCS with only the metiasulfate (SP) was SUPER helpful with another discoloring f/o.  I had no idea it might work for f/o without vanillian.  Thanks a million!  fingers crossed!



Zany_in_CO said:


> *HOMEMADE VANILLA COLOR STABILIZER VCS SUMMARY*



Thank you, I love having as many links to this as I can, even though I have it bookmarked!



violets2217 said:


> You got that email too!?!?! I just spent a large sum of money at WSP. I only need two things but it was a SALE...



I mean, if its a sale, its almost like you'd be wasting money by NOT buying tons of fragrance oils, right?

LOL, but someone else had gotten the email and posted the information, so I was over there like a bat out of.....someplace hot!  All joking aside, I think 25% off is a pretty substantial discount.  But I did buy far more than I need....because....sale!


----------



## JoyfulSudz

TashaBird said:


> When will I learn?!! Step away from the soap until it’s hard enough not to smoosh!!! I figured if I could get the silicone liner out of the wood and release the sides it would harden up faster. But I’m doing so I munched my pretty swirl on top. Grrr.



I can't count how many times my impatience has squooshed the corners trying to unmold too soon!


----------



## msunnerstood

JoyfulSudz said:


> I can't count how many times my impatience has squooshed the corners trying to unmold too soon!


Same, I currently have bath bombs that have been in the mold 24 hours that I'm afraid to unmold because I have messed up many a soap loaf being impatient.


----------



## Zing

JoyfulSudz said:


> Should old brains continue soaping?  I spent a long time planning a design and how to carry it out. Wanted to do a rainbow thing to go with Nurture's Smell the Rainbow FO.  Loaf divider for 3 parts, white outsides, 6-color rainbow up the center, then hanger swirl the rainbow into the white sections.  All went well, or so I thought, until I was putting the last finishing touches on the top when I remembered I forgot to do the swirl!  Hoping it doesn't look too bad when I cut it tomorrow.  Do you more experienced soapers ever forget something so basic?
> Sometimes, there's just too many things for my old brain to keep track of!
> 
> View attachment 53417


But, hey, you've got a great looking top there!!  Show us the cut anyway.


----------



## msunnerstood

The lesson of the day is, no matter what Anne Marie tells you, Bath bombs dont work in silicon molds.
The question of the day is, now that my bath bombs have been reconstituted and are now purple, moon cake molded, and scented with Unicorn Sparkles fo, what do I call the scent now? Purple Unicorn?


----------



## AliOop

msunnerstood said:


> The lesson of the day is, no matter what Anne Marie tells you, Bath bombs dont work in silicon molds.
> The question of the day is, now that my bath bombs have been reconstituted and are now purple, moon cake molded, and scented with Unicorn Sparkles fo, what do I call the scent now? Purple Unicorn?


I like Purple Unicorn, or Sparkly Unicorn. 

For bath bombs, I also prefer the mooncake press. Way less work.


----------



## GemstonePony

Adventure of the evening turned out to be the worst case of ricing/separating I've ever seen. It wouldn't stay together from stick blending either, it just kept separating/ricing back out again. I had separated the colors out for heart embed with pink and purple layers and white and pink details, but I'll have to try that another time. I ended up scrapping my plans and throwing the colors back together to hot process the lot to see if I could get soap dough and use the fragrance that way. When I wrapped it in plastic it had the consistency of Silly Putty, and as of a few seconds ago it was holding the fragrance ok. The fragrance was WSPs Rose & Black Pepper, so I might see if adding it with oil mitigates the problem for future attempts.
I also made the dough for my embeds for my January entry, and I also tried piping some shapes to use as embeds as well. It's a new recipe because I'm crazy, so I'm not sure what the dough will be like, but the FA profile looked promising. The FO I picked was BBs Magnolia Leaf and Tonka Bean, and it soaped very nicely.
Tomorrow- I mean, later today- should be interesting for me.


----------



## rdc1978

GemstonePony said:


> Adventure of the evening turned out to be the worst case of ricing/separating I've ever seen. It wouldn't stay together from stick blending either, it just kept separating/ricing back out again. I had separated the colors out for heart embed with pink and purple layers and white and pink details, but I'll have to try that another time. I ended up scrapping my plans and throwing the colors back together to hot process the lot to see if I could get soap dough and use the fragrance that way. When I wrapped it in plastic it had the consistency of Silly Putty, and as of a few seconds ago it was holding the fragrance ok. The fragrance was WSPs Rose & Black Pepper, so I might see if adding it with oil mitigates the problem for future attempts.
> I also made the dough for my embeds for my January entry, and I also tried piping some shapes to use as embeds as well. It's a new recipe because I'm crazy, so I'm not sure what the dough will be like, but the FA profile looked promising. The FO I picked was BBs Magnolia Leaf and Tonka Bean, and it soaped very nicely.
> Tomorrow- I mean, later today- should be interesting for me.



Thats good to know about the Magnolia leaf and Tonka bean, I haven't used it yet, but I am sniffing it all the time and am totally in love.  Good information about the Rose and Black Pepper.....it was on my list of f/o to try, but maybe I'll scratch it (my current list is 5 pages long, so its no great loss.  LOL)


----------



## Todd Ziegler

rdc1978 said:


> Oh thats good information, thank you!  @Todd Ziegler 's homemade VCS with only the metiasulfate (SP) was SUPER helpful with another discoloring f/o.  I had no idea it might work for f/o without vanillian.  Thanks a million!  fingers crossed!


The combination of thiosulfate and metabisulfate helps prevent discoloring from vanillin and other discoloring ingredients. Banana FO's is a good example of an FO that can discolor without any vanillin in it. Those non vanillin ingredients are the ones that cause yellow, orange and shades other than browns. It has my educated opinion at this point that the thiosulfate catches non vanillin ingredients that the metabisulfate does not cover.

This soap is an example of a non vanillin discoloring FO that is prevented by the ZCS. This FO has no vanillin but causes a very yellow coloring. The FO itself is yellow in the bottle. The yellow you see on the edges is from the picture and not the soap itself.


----------



## TashaBird

Another total fail at piping. I did allow my batter to set up nicely and then scoop it into the bag. Pouring liquid batter last time was a learning fail. But the giant novelty tips I bought awhile back have just not worked out for me. They’d probably be great on cupcakes! So after much spatulaing this is what I came up with. And when all else fails... and hella glitter!
Going for an ocean theme. Another drop swirl, because they’re super satisfying and low stress.
Edit: and now folks are freaking out about my other mold I got for left over batter. It’s hilarious! People who’ve never commented before PMing me losing their minds over it! Dragons!



JoyfulSudz said:


> I can't count how many times my impatience has squooshed the corners trying to unmold too soon!





JoyfulSudz said:


> I can't count how many times my impatience has squooshed the corners trying to unmold too soon!


I’m literally leaving the house today so I won’t touch it.


----------



## JoyfulSudz

TashaBird said:


> I’m literally leaving the house today so I won’t touch it.


I should have left with you.  I just lost the corners of my rainbow loaf taking it out of the mold too soon.  I put it back in the mold hoping it will mend.  Will I never learn?


----------



## SPowers

Vicki C said:


> Thank you! There are four different colorants in these photos, two in each brownie pan. I start with enough batter for twelve and then add more colorant each time I pour some off. I came up with a spreadsheet that accounts for how much colorant is left from the previous round and how much batter is left, and it calculates how many drops to add to get the percentage I am after. The spreadsheet can be used for larger batches too if you know the total oil weight, and the weight and concentration of colorant in whatever you use to disperse it. I’m going to share the spreadsheet, I want to make it a little more user friendly, but others might find it useful.



The thought of doing it makes my head hurt.. thanks for sharing your hard work!


----------



## violets2217

TashaBird said:


> Another total fail at piping.


Hi! Might I recommend Royalty Soaps Frosting Club. For $50 you get a beautiful box filled with goodies. I think I posted a picture of the box when I got it... which includes piping tips (big and small) and everything you’d need to start frosting (4 Mad Mica micas are a bonus) It also comes with a PDF with recipes (I did tweak them a little cause she use vegan recipes and I like my LARD! Plus it seemed like a lot of CO.) and instructions. My favorite was access to an instructional video. My first try wasn’t so bad! I just need to work on my even pressure and spacing. But it was a fun and stress free learning experience! Well worth the $50, I think. One tip she gave was letting batter sit until you move your spatula through it and the frosting stays where you put it with nice peaks when you put the spatula away. Plus no juggle when you shake it!


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Today, I (herewith) suggested @jules92207 to bandage their soap cutter, instead of throwing it away and replacing it by a new one. (-:


----------



## Zing

Not much here but I did receive a Bulk Apothecary order and turned my curing soaps.  Someone posted on FB that they were destashing their extensive shoe box collection (?) so I picked up a dozen for soap storage.  And Mrs. Zing is making candles!  While making a pie no less.  She's raided my essential oil shelf.


----------



## Lynnz

starfire said:


> I made some Neapolitan soap for valentines day! Each layer is strawberry, vanilla bean, and dark chocolate. I was really nervous about this but it was fun! and turned out pretty great!


I want to eat this  looks amazing


----------



## Vicki C

More color testing - rhubarb + turmeric / rose kaolin clay, alkanet and indigo / white clay, a periwinkle ultramarine. The alkanet was a bit strong (obviously) so the secondary colors don’t show up at all. Curious to see how they look after curing. I’ve never used the rhubarb before, what a pretty color, and mixes well with turmeric.


----------



## The Park Bench

Zing said:


> Not much here but I did receive a Bulk Apothecary order and turned my curing soaps.  Someone posted on FB that they were destashing their extensive shoe box collection (?) so I picked up a dozen for soap storage.  And Mrs. Zing is making candles!  While making a pie no less.  She's raided my essential oil shelf.


Let me know if she has any luck scenting the candles with e.o.'s, I have been told that the molecules in e.o.'s are too large to wick up.


----------



## Misschief

I made a batch of Cucumber Mint soap this afternoon, after having lunch with a friend who ordered $100 worth of product from me as a birthday gift for her mom. It's a good day! Now, what next?


----------



## Zing

Vicki C said:


> More color testing - rhubarb + turmeric / rose kaolin clay, alkanet and indigo / white clay, a periwinkle ultramarine. The alkanet was a bit strong (obviously) so the secondary colors don’t show up at all. Curious to see how they look after curing. I’ve never used the rhubarb before, what a pretty color, and mixes well with turmeric.
> View attachment 53443
> View attachment 53444
> View attachment 53445


Huge rhubarb fan here but I've only eaten it and never heard of using it in soap!  How is it used in soap?  It looks nice.


----------



## rdc1978

Zing said:


> Huge rhubarb fan here but I've only eaten it and never heard of using it in soap!  How is it used in soap?  It looks nice.



I have wanted to try some sort of rhubarb dish for a while just because I have no idea what it tastes like.  I've never had it and I cannot find a single place in these parts that carries a rhubarb pie.  Because I am not particularly good at pie making I don't want to try making it on my own because I'm certain I'd ruin rhubarb for myself and it could be very, very tasty.  Oh well, just another thing on my bucket list.


----------



## Vicki C

Zing said:


> Huge rhubarb fan here but I've only eaten it and never heard of using it in soap!  How is it used in soap?  It looks nice.


I saw it somewhere on something I read about using natural colorants (thanks, memory) and then ordered the powdered root online. You make an infusion which turns olive oil bright yellow, and then when you add lye it turns a very pretty rosy orange. In my experimenting I then added increasing amounts of turmeric to that base. The colorant is called turkey rhubarb root - you can get it from many suppliers. Here is the infused oil base, same right after I added lye, and same about a minute later. It ended up more pink than that.







rdc1978 said:


> I have wanted to try some sort of rhubarb dish for a while just because I have no idea what it tastes like.  I've never had it and I cannot find a single place in these parts that carries a rhubarb pie.  Because I am not particularly good at pie making I don't want to try making it on my own because I'm certain I'd ruin rhubarb for myself and it could be very, very tasty.  Oh well, just another thing on my bucket list.


It’s very tart, it’s available in spring in New England. It’s not for everybody, my kids called it gagbarb growing up. I love it though.


----------



## Misschief

Vicki C said:


> It’s very tart, it’s available in spring in New England. It’s not for everybody, my kids called it gagbarb growing up. I love it though.


As kids, my mom would give us a stalk of rhubarb and a small bowl of sugar to dip it in. We loved it!! And my mom, who was NOT a good cook, would make rhubarb pies, which turned out remarkably well for someone who never liked cooking or baking.


----------



## AliOop

I love making rhubarb applesauce in the crockpot - so tart-sweet and very yummy. 

One does have to be careful because the leaves are highly toxic to humans and animals; only the stalks can be safely eaten.


----------



## Wooddy

Misschief said:


> We unmolded my lollipop swirl soap this morning. It took both of us to unmold it; I used the core from a roll of engineering paper for my mold and the moisture seeped through and it was impossible to slide it out of the mold this time, even after freezing it for a while. We had to peel the mold away from the soap.
> 
> The soap itself was unremarkable, just meh.... but for a first attempt, it's ok. Just ok.


Very pretty looking soap



starfire said:


> I made some Neapolitan soap for valentines day! Each layer is strawberry, vanilla bean, and dark chocolate. I was really nervous about this but it was fun! and turned out pretty great!


I love your soap it looks beautiful, could ask what micas you used for your colours it looks beautiful. Does it have a scent


----------



## rdc1978

@Vicki C and @Misschief - I really love sour/sweet stuff so now the idea of a strawberry rhubarb pie sounds really intriguing 

But then....just as I thought I might take a risk, I read @AliOop 's post and realized there is a good chance I'd end up poisoning myself.  Which, all things considered would make a pretty hilarious obituary.  I am, however, going to see right now if Amazon has some sort of rhubarb good that I can try so I get an idea. 

Thank you!


----------



## Misschief

rdc1978 said:


> @Vicki C and @Misschief - I really love sour/sweet stuff so now the idea of a strawberry rhubarb pie sounds really intriguing
> 
> But then....just as I thought I might take a risk, I read @AliOop 's post and realized there is a good chance I'd end up poisoning myself.  Which, all things considered would make a pretty hilarious obituary.  I am, however, going to see right now if Amazon has some sort of rhubarb good that I can try so I get an idea.
> 
> Thank you!


On its own, rhubarb is quite tart which is why it pairs so well with strawberry. It helps that they also share a season. And, yes, the leaves are toxic but the stems are not. That's the good part.


----------



## Zing

rdc1978 said:


> I have wanted to try some sort of rhubarb dish for a while just because I have no idea what it tastes like.  I've never had it and I cannot find a single place in these parts that carries a rhubarb pie.


*Must. Not. React. Must. Keep. Poker. Face. Can't do it-* 
WHADDAYA MEAN YOU'VE NEVER HAD RHUBARB??!!  Rhubarb strawberry sauce?  Rhubarb strawberry pie?  Rhubarb cake?  Rhubarb bars?  Crisp?  Oh, honey, so sorry for you.  I tell all my neighbors, don't even ask, just pull all the stalks you want.  Seriously, it's a tasty, tangy treat.  Like celery in texture, cranberry in taste.


----------



## rdc1978

Zing said:


> *Must. Not. React. Must. Keep. Poker. Face. Can't do it-*
> WHADDAYA MEAN YOU'VE NEVER HAD RHUBARB??!!  Rhubarb strawberry sauce?  Rhubarb strawberry pie?  Rhubarb cake?  Rhubarb bars?  Crisp?  Oh, honey, so sorry for you.  I tell all my neighbors, don't even ask, just pull all the stalks you want.  Seriously, it's a tasty, tangy treat.  Like celery in texture, cranberry in taste.



LOL, after reading this post I feel pretty sorry for myself!  there was a time when I tried like every diner, every pie shop, every smaller looking place that seemed like they might have something special like that, but I couldn't find it anywhere.  Now I'm on a pandemic mission to get myself some rhubarb!


----------



## GemstonePony

Today's adventures in soap dough- yesterday's rebatch had too much water and needed to dry out. Yesterday's soap dough was simply too soft and also needs to dry out. After much squishing, squashing, leaving to dry, putting them in the oven, and letting them dry some more, they're still a bit sticky. But, I pulled out my extruder, and extruded the dough into fine noodles. This is to help break up any chunks I may have missed and to help them dry faster. I've also corrected some of the shades with micas and with adding TD, which I'm pleased has worked rather well. So, hopefully tomorrow I can finally make the embeds and finish these two soaps.
Meanwhile, noodles anyone?


----------



## Sudds

AliOop said:


> Pretty soap! I often forget to swirl the inside till after I have swirled the top. Makes me so annoyed! A few times I have successfully put the hanger tool gingerly down one side and managed to get in a little inside swirl anyway. Mostly I just leave it and call it good.


I like the top, it reminds me of tutti-fruity!


----------



## melonpan

It felt like an accomplishment alone the fact that I intercepted my partner preparing rice for lunch and I remembered to ask: "Can you keep the water from the 2nd wash of the rice?"
"Sure, what for?"
"There's this soap I want to try..."

48 hours later my first take on the double rice soap (instead of a triple one as I didn't have rice powder) has finished CPOP'ing in the oven. There's just a smallish crack on the top (possibly from the sugar?).
I've tweaked the recipe from my previous soba water one so I'm very curious to see if they end up different (except for the additives). They are just a few weeks apart so it will be interesting to compare the two.
I've set the end of the curing to 8 weeks so it will be a long one to wait for though!



Zing said:


> Not much here but I did receive a Bulk Apothecary order and turned my curing soaps.


I never thought about turning my curing soap. Would this be to turn them upside down so the bottom gets more airflow too?


----------



## rdc1978

Zing said:


> *Must. Not. React. Must. Keep. Poker. Face. Can't do it-*
> WHADDAYA MEAN YOU'VE NEVER HAD RHUBARB??!!  Rhubarb strawberry sauce?  Rhubarb strawberry pie?  Rhubarb cake?  Rhubarb bars?  Crisp?  Oh, honey, so sorry for you.  I tell all my neighbors, don't even ask, just pull all the stalks you want.  Seriously, it's a tasty, tangy treat.  Like celery in texture, cranberry in taste.



Just as a follow up, I searched Amazon and there is a bakery selling strawberry rhubarb pies for $48 per pie (shipping inclusive) if your wife ever wants to get in the market.  I'm hesitating, but I'm sure by tomorrow I'll just buy the pie, even though I only want a piece, because the reviews make it sound like the best pie. 



			https://www.amazon.com/Burgers-Smokehouse-Country-Strawberry-Rhubarb/dp/B07JPH7V5K/ref=sr_1_3?dchild=1&keywords=RHUBARB%2Bpie&qid=1611485695&sr=8-3&th=1


----------



## TashaBird

A cut of my ocean colored drop swirl.
Something about my recipe is taking longer to be able to unmold lately. The only thing I can think of is my new type of tallow. It’s softer. 
could it be the weather?
Anyway... It turned out pretty. The top is super shimmery. But, it’s hard to tell in still pics.
Started prepping for a new set of pull throughs comparing my old recipe to a new modification. Should be interesting.

What % PPO of SL do you use?


----------



## Jersey Girl

TashaBird said:


> What % PPO of SL do you use?



I use 1 tsp PPO


----------



## Misschief

Zing said:


> *Must. Not. React. Must. Keep. Poker. Face. Can't do it-*
> WHADDAYA MEAN YOU'VE NEVER HAD RHUBARB??!!  Rhubarb strawberry sauce?  Rhubarb strawberry pie?  Rhubarb cake?  Rhubarb bars?  Crisp?  Oh, honey, so sorry for you.  I tell all my neighbors, don't even ask, just pull all the stalks you want.  Seriously, it's a tasty, tangy treat.  Like celery in texture, cranberry in taste.


That's probably the best description of rhubarb that I've ever read.


----------



## Zing

melonpan said:


> I never thought about turning my curing soap. Would this be to turn them upside down so the bottom gets more airflow too?


I cure my soaps for 6 weeks.  Every Saturday I turn them to a different side to maximize the time each side gets exposed to air.  Turning is actually one of my simple pleasures.  That and reaching under the towels to feel gelling soap.  This passes for fun now, thanks to the pandemic.


----------



## msunnerstood

Zing said:


> I That and reaching under the towels to feel gelling soap.  This passes for fun now, thanks to the pandemic.


I thought I was the only one. Happy to learn im not alone in my cantleaveanythingaloneness


----------



## The_Phoenix

Zing said:


> *Must. Not. React. Must. Keep. Poker. Face. Can't do it-*
> WHADDAYA MEAN YOU'VE NEVER HAD RHUBARB??!!  Rhubarb strawberry sauce?  Rhubarb strawberry pie?  Rhubarb cake?  Rhubarb bars?  Crisp?  Oh, honey, so sorry for you.  I tell all my neighbors, don't even ask, just pull all the stalks you want.  Seriously, it's a tasty, tangy treat.  Like celery in texture, cranberry in taste.


IMHO, rhubarb and strawberry is overrated. Now, rhubarb and blueberry...oh my.


----------



## violets2217

Zing said:


> Turning is actually one of my simple pleasures



I often find myself mesmerized by my pretty swirled soap when I'm washing my hands or soaping up the loofah....

Anyway, so I am now using Soapmaker3 and have spent the last few days getting my recipes straight and inventory accurate.  Which also included cleaning out and organizing my soaping supply area. I got to throw away my 1 bottle of neem oil & I enjoyed it! I was crusty and expired and still smelled horrid!  I've come to the conclusion that #1 I have a lot of stuff! #2 soap making is not an inexpensive hobby and #3 (I already Knew this,  but now it's verified in plain sight) I have way too much soap and stuff! According to the very accurate database... $130 in oils and lye & $430 in additives    210 total products worth about $250... And I have 2 orders out there in the world to be delivered! And I figured out that I've gifted or donated over 100 bars of soap in the past year... I don't mind that at all! Very enlightening day!


----------



## The_Phoenix

I made my third (and final) attempt at yin/yang embeds a few days ago. It did not come out exactly how I had wanted it (yet again) so I cut away from the finished attempt sections that looked decent to embed in my slab mold. I will revisit the design in a few months after I've sufficiently recovered my ego.

For rhubarb pie fanatics, I give you toe best pie recipe you've ever had the pleasure to make (and eat!): Bluebarb Pie

I use a different pie crust recipe, but the filling stays the same.


----------



## AliOop

The_Phoenix said:


> For rhubarb pie fanatics, I give you toe best pie recipe you've ever had the pleasure to make (and eat!): Bluebarb Pie
> 
> I use a different pie crust recipe, but the filling stays the same.


This went right into my recipe folder - thanks! Occasionally the grocery store will carry frozen rhubarb; otherwise, I will wait impatiently until my friend's plant is producing again in the spring. I also asked her for a cutting so I can grow my own this year. She owes me since she never used any of her huge rhubarb plant till I taught her how to make rhubarb-applesauce in the crockpot, seasoned with cinnamon and sweetened with honey from her own bees. She and her husband went gaga over it.


----------



## The_Phoenix

AliOop said:


> This went right into my recipe folder - thanks! Occasionally the grocery store will carry frozen rhubarb; otherwise, I will wait impatiently until my friend's plant is producing again in the spring. I also asked her for a cutting so I can grow my own this year. She owes me since she never used any of her huge rhubarb plant till I taught her how to make rhubarb-applesauce in the crockpot, seasoned with cinnamon and sweetened with honey from her own bees. She and her husband went gaga over it.


You're welcome! I think I need to make rhubarb applesauce next year. I use it in savory dishes, too. I made a chicken dish made with rhubarb and didn't tell my husband that it was the secret ingredient. He loved it! It disintegrates into the sauce and mellows as it cooks down. Skillet Chicken With Rhubarb Recipe


----------



## KiwiMoose

rdc1978 said:


> I have wanted to try some sort of rhubarb dish for a while just because I have no idea what it tastes like.  I've never had it and I cannot find a single place in these parts that carries a rhubarb pie.  Because I am not particularly good at pie making I don't want to try making it on my own because I'm certain I'd ruin rhubarb for myself and it could be very, very tasty.  Oh well, just another thing on my bucket list.


Ya gotta eat it with sweet hot, runny custard to make it good.  It's a very tart taste. Actually - hubby has a yummy pie recipe with strawberries and rhubarb.
Soapy thing: here's my Watermint and Clementine soap cut today.  Disappointed in my drop swirl as the batter got thicker and thicker : (


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Stress-testing my M&P-ification protocol for CP soap (left: original CP soap, right: fused with propylene glycol, xylitol, glycerol, and isomalt).

I start to like the clarity, yet I have to pay the price for the low palmitic/stearic content in a weird jelly candy-like texture. Palm and cocoa are not the answer, I'll have to ramp up hydrogenated canola even further next time.

And yes, those are lovely mini-chocolate bar moulds (4 g each)!


----------



## dibbles

See what happens. My commitment to keeping up with this thread has resulted in having to skip about 10 pages. Resolution fail! I mixed a lye solution this morning so it would be cool and ready for a galaxy soap attempt for the challenge this month. I just got home from visiting my grandbaby and it's not a good time for me to make soap now. Oh well. I had soapy intentions. That must count for something!


----------



## Ruby Soho

I remade my pride flag soap! My last batch discoloured from the FO and the top was quite rice-y. I’m so happy with this batch! It smells like bubblegum ice cream too 

I think I’m DONE with flat layers for a while though


----------



## The_Phoenix

It may not look perfect but at least I know it’ll be good soap.  Salvaged the embeds that didn’t come out great and smooshed into balls instead. Because a good amount of embeds that failed never made it into the soap (could only fit so many balls into this batch), these are considerably shorter bars than usual.


----------



## Zing

KiwiMoose said:


> Ya gotta eat it with sweet hot, runny custard to make it good.  It's a very tart taste. Actually - hubby has a yummy pie recipe with strawberries and rhubarb.
> Soapy thing: here's my Watermint and Clementine soap cut today.  Disappointed in my drop swirl as the batter got thicker and thicker : (


Great color combo there and the drop swirls better than any I've attempted!  Okay, I'll be vulnerable and admit my ignorance here.  I think of rhubarb as a United States Midwestern thing.  It is in New Zealand too?!  Yes,, tart rhubarb calls out for ice cream.  My niece will pull it out of the ground and eat it.  She's now grown but has done this since toddlerhood.


----------



## The Park Bench

Figured out that keeping a pot of water at a low boil in my soap shack raises the humidity high enough to be able to make bathbombs!  This makes me happy because I recently purchased a few (okay, 7) used but like new molds for my press! and have been itching to put them to the test!  I made donuts and whoopie pies as well as C.B.D. infused rounds, some hearts and some mini-rounds.


----------



## The_Phoenix

Zing said:


> Great color combo there and the drop swirls better than any I've attempted!  Okay, I'll be vulnerable and admit my ignorance here.  I think of rhubarb as a United States Midwestern thing.  It is in New Zealand too?!  Yes,, tart rhubarb calls out for ice cream.  My niece will pull it out of the ground and eat it.  She's now grown but has done this since toddlerhood.


I grew up in Upstate NY and it grew wild in our backyard. I’d hack a piece off and eat it raw. Sometimes with salt or sugar, but most often as-is.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Made a batch of ZNSC today - I use real sea water in mine.  Scented with Palmarosa, Sweet orange and patchouli Eos, uncoloured.


----------



## msunnerstood

Today I learned, Merlot red fo does not smelly grapey fruit.. it smells like dead ringer Merlot wine. Glad I put it in bath bombs because you wouldnt want to shower with it and then go into work.

my soaping room smells like a winery


----------



## The_Phoenix

msunnerstood said:


> my soaping room smells like a winery


Not a bad problem to have.


----------



## TashaBird

Jersey Girl said:


> I use 1 tsp PPO


I’ll have to see what that weighs. I‘ve been using %2 PPO.

It was pull through prep madness today. I finally have enough supplies to prep a few batches at once. I’m wondering if all 4 columns will fit in my bucket with the heated blanket. I hope they will! 
Oils, lye, additives, EOs, colors, bottles lined, and tips taped. Just have to pic my plates tomorrow! 
Also, testing a new recipe to accommodate softer tallow. So, two old faithful, and two new recipe.


----------



## hlee

I made a Pink Grapefruit , a Pink Peony, and a Lavender today and a Baby Bee Buttermilk yesterday. The soap bug has bitten me again!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

ResolvableOwl said:


> Stress-testing my M&P-ification protocol for CP soap (left: original CP soap, right: fused with propylene glycol, xylitol, glycerol, and isomalt).


WELL DONE! Good for you!


----------



## Vicki C

The_Phoenix said:


> You're welcome! I think I need to make rhubarb applesauce next year. I use it in savory dishes, too. I made a chicken dish made with rhubarb and didn't tell my husband that it was the secret ingredient. He loved it! It disintegrates into the sauce and mellows as it cooks down. Skillet Chicken With Rhubarb Recipe


I love this rhubarb tangent, and that it started from the turkey rhubarb root powder discussion.


----------



## Sudds

Zing said:


> Great color combo there and the drop swirls better than any I've attempted!  Okay, I'll be vulnerable and admit my ignorance here.  I think of rhubarb as a United States Midwestern thing.  It is in New Zealand too?!  Yes,, tart rhubarb calls out for ice cream.  My niece will pull it out of the ground and eat it.  She's now grown but has done this since toddlerhood.


We love rhubarb cobbler with raspberries and homemade vanilla ice cream...recipe compliments of Ben and Jerry's 1st recipe book.



KiwiMoose said:


> Made a batch of ZNSC today - I use real sea water in mine.  Scented with Palmarosa, Sweet orange and patchouli Eos, uncoloured.





Sudds said:


> We love rhubarb cobbler with raspberries and homemade vanilla ice cream...recipe compliments of Ben and Jerry's 1st recipe book.





KiwiMoose said:


> Made a batch of ZNSC today - I use real sea water in mine.  Scented with Palmarosa, Sweet orange and patchouli Eos, uncoloured.


I should be getting the ingredients tomorrow to make a batch of ZCS and am wondering if it causes acceleration with any EO or FO's. I am mostly using this in goat's milk soap.  Thanks for any advice, will be making my first batch in almost 8 years in a few days, am a little nervous, things have changed a lot!


----------



## SPowers

The_Phoenix said:


> IMHO, rhubarb and strawberry is overrated. Now, rhubarb and blueberry...oh my.



I love rhubarb sauce on vanilla pudding... reminds me of my grandmother.


----------



## violets2217

ResolvableOwl said:


> Stress-testing my M&P-ification protocol for CP soap (left: original CP soap, right: fused with propylene glycol, xylitol, glycerol, and isomalt).


So just out of curiosity and in simple non scientific terms.... you are testing/taking a cp soap recipe and making it into melt and pour-able soap? That's pretty cool and good luck to you! I've never used melt and pour, but sometime curious about it!


----------



## hlee

I de- moulded Pink grapefruit and Lav. 
Still soft though.


----------



## The_Phoenix

SPowers said:


> I love rhubarb sauce on vanilla pudding... reminds me of my grandmother.


I have never tried that. I bet that’s so lovely.


----------



## hlee

I’m going to make a white soap now inspired by  white soap by Obsidian that is just lovely. Not sure if I will use TD or not. Maybe not.


----------



## KiwiMoose

hlee said:


> I’m going to make a white soap now inspired by  white soap by Obsidian that is just lovely. Not sure if I will use TD or not. Maybe not.


I just unmolded my @Zany's no-slime Castile. It's lovely and white.


----------



## AliOop

@KiwiMoose those are lovely! I have those same molds, and people go gaga over the soaps made in them.


----------



## hlee

KiwiMoose said:


> I just unmolded my @Zany's no-slime Castile. It's lovely and white.
> View attachment 53531


So pretty! Just love them : )



KiwiMoose said:


> I just unmolded my @Zany's no-slime Castile. It's lovely and white.
> View attachment 53531


I want every single one of those lol!


----------



## JoyfulSudz

Today I finally cut the bars on my "oops, I forgot to swirl" rainbow soap.  I used a recipe I hoped would give me a lot of working time for the 7 colors, and it stayed too soft to cut for three days.  I think it might have been pretty if I'd remembered to swirl the rainbow colors back and forth thru the white.  Next time...


----------



## hlee

So cute and happy! Adorable.


----------



## violets2217

Hee! Hee! I got a soap stamp in the mail today! I need to pay attention to the measurements... mm or inches etc. It is smaller that I expected but I do so love it! Looks like I will be stamping soap tonight!


----------



## JoyfulSudz

I think the small size is understated and elegant.  I like it.  It accents the soap design rather than competing with it.


----------



## KiwiMoose

hlee said:


> I want every single one of those lol!


It'll cost ya!


----------



## Vicki C

SPowers said:


> The thought of doing it makes my head hurt.. thanks for sharing your hard work!


Haha I guess it helps to be kinda nuts. Oh well. Keeps me off the streets.


----------



## ravenscents

Made lip balms, cuticle balm, 9 loafs of soap. 

Ordered tins for my lotion bars again because my lotion bars are tooo big.  Ordered labels for the cuticle balm tins because the labels I have for the lotion bars are toooo big.


----------



## The Park Bench

Made some lavender Cocobutter lotion bars using my regular Recipe but added some Natrasorb to them, have to say that I am super pleased with how good they feel!  Also pressed another mess of bathbombs in lavender, lavender and CBD, Sleepy, and Flower Power.  Stressing over my upcoming travels even though I am excited to get to spend 6 weeks in Puerto Rico  ... Just not looking forward to the covid test or the actual travel to get there.


----------



## AliOop

@JoyfulSudz I like them! You could paint some eyes and a nose on each bar to make a happy rainbow cow face. 

My soapy things were making a quick, small batch of galaxy soap for the challenge. Watched my chosen mica color fade instantly to dull gray when I added the lye... sigh... we shall see what tomorrow brings.

To comfort myself, and since I used up the last of my master-batched lye solution, I made two master-batches: one at 40%, which is my favorite concentration for my high-lard soaps, and then another at 50% to finish up the open bottle of distilled water, lol. Discovered that master-batching on my dark glass cooktop is the perfect spot: overhead fan, and all the little jail-breaker lye beads are easily spotted and wiped up. And THAT leaves my cooktop sparkling clean! WIN!

Also measured out menthol crystals into some EO so those can be melted and ready to make more shower steamers for some friends.


----------



## The_Phoenix

JoyfulSudz said:


> Today I finally cut the bars on my "oops, I forgot to swirl" rainbow soap.  I used a recipe I hoped would give me a lot of working time for the 7 colors, and it stayed too soft to cut for three days.  I think it might have been pretty if I'd remembered to swirl the rainbow colors back and forth thru the white.  Next time...
> 
> View attachment 53532
> View attachment 53533


I think it’s fabulous just the way it is!


----------



## Cupcakeheartlove605

I cut some soap bars today! Raspberry rose hibiscus tea.  It smells delicious!


----------



## Misschief

Cupcakeheartlove605 said:


> I cut some soap bars today! Raspberry rose hibiscus tea.  It smells delicious!


They look great! You should go to the intro thread and introduce yourself (so I can comment there and not take up space here posting about something not soap related).


----------



## The_Phoenix

Made banana soap. Also added some rice water for the heck of it. Used three different FOs (none of which smell like banana). I had a sample of OT’s Passionfruit Tropicals, so used the whole bottle. The remainder was OT’s Satsuma Guava, and, to lighten and round out the fruitiness a little, NG’s Vanilla Champagne.


----------



## JoyfulSudz

AliOop said:


> I like them! You could paint some eyes and a nose on each bar to make a happy rainbow cow face.


I love that idea.  Can't see the bars as anything but a cow face now! 
You just named the soap for me:  Rainbow Cow Face!


----------



## GemstonePony

Unmolded my soap for the January challenge. It's the softest I've ever attempted to unmold, but I cut an end anyways, both because I'm curious, and because for about 45 sad minutes, I thought the deadline for the challenge was tonight. It might still be too soft for tomorrow, but for now there's hope, and either way, it's pretty soap.
Can't post pictures until the competition or after, or the soap will be disqualified from entry.


----------



## Cupcakeheartlove605

GemstonePony said:


> Unmolded my soap for the January challenge. It's the softest I've ever attempted to unmold, but I cut an end anyways, both because I'm curious, and because for about 45 sad minutes, I thought the deadline for the challenge was tonight. It might still be too soft for tomorrow, but for now there's hope, and either way, it's pretty soap.


Pictures?


----------



## Misschief

Cupcakeheartlove605 said:


> Pictures?


We have a monthly challenge. That's Gemstone's entry so no pics until she enters the Entry thread. You can read more here: SMF January Challenge 2021 – Planet/Galaxy Soap


----------



## GemstonePony

Cupcakeheartlove605 said:


> Pictures?


Sadly, I cannot post pictures outside the entry thread, or it will be disqualified from entering. But I will absolutely post pictures after the competition!


----------



## Cupcakeheartlove605

Misschief said:


> We have a monthly challenge. That's Gemstone's entry so no pics until she enters the Entry thread. You can read more here: SMF January Challenge 2021 – Planet/Galaxy Soap


Oh I see! Very cool   I dont think I'm talented enough to do challenges just yet! I haven't even mastered a layered soap 



GemstonePony said:


> Sadly, I cannot post pictures outside the entry thread, or it will be disqualified from entering. But I will absolutely post pictures after the competition!


Yes I wasn't aware the challenge was here. I'm excited to see the entries!


----------



## Misschief

Cupcakeheartlove605 said:


> Oh I see! Very cool   I dont think I'm talented enough to do challenges just yet! I haven't even mastered a layered soap


That's what the challenges are all about.... challenging and learning new to you techniques. They're fun, too.


----------



## Cupcakeheartlove605

Misschief said:


> That's what the challenges are all about.... challenging and learning new to you techniques. They're fun, too.


Perhaps next month I might jump in! Sounds like fun.


----------



## Misschief

Cupcakeheartlove605 said:


> Perhaps next month I might jump in! Sounds like fun.


There are rules but that shouldn't stop you (or anyone else) from trying the techniques.


----------



## rdc1978

A rhubarb virgin no more!


----------



## hlee

rdc1978 said:


> A rhubarb virgin no more!


Ha ha. My husband loves anything rhubarb. I'm not that nuts about it but my MIL makes him stuff from the plant in the backyard.


----------



## rdc1978

hlee said:


> Ha ha. My husband loves anything rhubarb. I'm not that nuts about it but my MIL makes him stuff from the plant in the backyard.



LOL.  Do the plants only grow in certain regions?  Its been interesting to read the different preparations.  Does your husband have a favorite? Cake, pie, candy, straight out the ground ( no leaves!)


----------



## hlee

rdc1978 said:


> LOL.  Do the plants only grow in certain regions?  Its been interesting to read the different preparations.  Does your husband have a favorite? Cake, pie, candy, straight out the ground ( no leaves!)


I'm  not sure where they will or won't  grow. I am in WI and easy to grow them here. His mother makes this custard type dessert with it  that he loves! 
Even I will eat a little of that. She makes strawberry rhubarb jam that's not bad either or pie .
 My grandmother grew and used it a lot also. 
I know she had some issues with blood thinner she was on because she was eating too much  rhubarb and it affected the dosage she needed or something. I believe some leafy green vegies can do the same.


----------



## GemstonePony

Cupcakeheartlove605 said:


> Oh I see! Very cool   I dont think I'm talented enough to do challenges just yet! I haven't even mastered a layered soap


I haven't mastered layer soap yet, either.  The idea is to try new things with other people who are trying new things. A lot of times, participants will post tips they've picked up or observations of what works/what doesn't to help other participants, so it's hardly cutthroat. You can still try the techniques and join the conversation, even if you don't qualify to or don't want to participate in the competition.


----------



## Zing

rdc1978 said:


> A rhubarb virgin no more!


----------



## Cupcakeheartlove605

GemstonePony said:


> I haven't mastered layer soap yet, either.  The idea is to try new things with other people who are trying new things. A lot of times, participants will post tips they've picked up or observations of what works/what doesn't to help other participants, so it's hardly cutthroat. You can still try the techniques and join the conversation, even if you don't qualify to or don't want to participate in the competition.


That sounds a lot more fun than what I originally thought when I read "challenge". Exactly I thought cut throat competition haha I don't know why. Maybe I've watched too many "bring it on" type movies. Lol


----------



## Zing

GemstonePony said:


> A lot of times, participants will post tips they've picked up or observations of what works/what doesn't to help other participants, so it's hardly cutthroat.


Wait, what?  Did you say it's _not_ cutthroat?!


----------



## GemstonePony

Zing said:


> Wait, what?  Did you say it's _not_ cutthroat?!


*gestures to ALL of the SMF Monthly Competition threads* 
Yes. Yes, I did.


----------



## Cupcakeheartlove605

GemstonePony said:


> I haven't mastered layer soap yet, either.  The idea is to try new things with other people who are trying new things. A lot of times, participants will post tips they've picked up or observations of what works/what doesn't to help other participants, so it's hardly cutthroat. You can still try the techniques and join the conversation, even if you don't qualify to or don't want to participate in the competition.


And you'd think a layered soap is easy..... am I the only one? It's so irritatingly frustrating


----------



## GemstonePony

Cupcakeheartlove605 said:


> And you'd think a layered soap is easy..... am I the only one? It's so irritatingly frustrating


I haven't even tried.


----------



## Catscankim

In anticipation for a few people needing to see my house, my soapy thing for the next few days is stowing away all my soapy stuff . I have to make my kitchen look like a kitchen again, clear out the spare bedroom etc.

After all the hub bub has died down, I am going to designate a spot for soaping (other than my kitchen LOL). Will be fun. I got a spot. Just need to make my house squeaky clean for a while.

Next...where to put a fishtank LOL.

Edit: OMG I have a kitchen counter. It's been a while since I seen it. I have a lazy susan cabinet that I had stuff in that I will never use, so that all is going in the trash: a rice cooker that I don't use, and an old pressure cooker that I don't know how to use. Plus I relocated some other stuff under there. I now have a cabinet to neatly store my colors and fragrances and supplies. I make soap so often in my kitchen, it just became my soap kitchen. Who knew that I would have a few convenient spots to hide it all in LOL.


----------



## Wooddy

Zing said:


> I breathed a huge sigh of relief after unmolding my January challenge soap.  Actually I am thrilled with the result.  I was worried about one of the planets.  I created it out of mini-muffin molds and then put them in a row and prayed that they stayed stuck together, which they did!  The scent is _very_ light even tho' I used the max (eocalc) but still nice -- eucalyptus/rosemary/cedarwood.  I'm not a fan of the camphorous essential oils but this blend is nice, smells like a spa.
> 
> This looks great and I like your choice of colors!  Is the white part uncolored or did you use a white colorant?   And did you use orange eo or orange 10X eo?  I have found orange 10X lasts way longer than plain orange.  I've also lately been adding litsea to citrus for extra sticking power.  Sorry for all the unsolicited advice!
> 
> @Misschief, sounds like a chore to unmold.  Great color combo!


I used a teaspoon of Titanium Dioxide to get a bit of whiteness, I didn’t use 10x, just what Orange EO I had on hand, but next time I’ll look into buying some along with the  Litsea next time. I want to make a soap that has a blackberry scent, where would you suggest I look for this.


----------



## Zing

For blackberry you may have to check into _fragrance oils.  _ I use _essential oils_.  For something berry, you may want to tool around on this website, especially the browsing section, Blends Archive » Essential Oil Calculator


----------



## ResolvableOwl

violets2217 said:


> So just out of curiosity and in simple non scientific terms.... you are testing/taking a cp soap recipe and making it into melt and pour-able soap? That's pretty cool and good luck to you! I've never used melt and pour, but sometime curious about it!



Yes, exactly! Usually, M&P is made in a HP, but it is (obviously) possible to take the two steps apart (saponification, dissolving), and convert whatever soap you have into M&P.

I have no experience with (commercial) M&P either, but I'm curious as well what to do with it, so I helped myself (-:


----------



## violets2217

ResolvableOwl said:


> Yes, exactly! Usually, M&P is made in a HP, but it is (obviously) possible to take the two steps apart (saponification, dissolving), and convert whatever soap you have into M&P.
> 
> I have no experience with (commercial) M&P either, but I'm curious as well what to do with it, so I helped myself (-:


Well I’m definitely going to follow this post, so update as soon as you can! And I want all the details! Lol! I’m just kidding...  but will definitely follow !


----------



## Vicki C

JoyfulSudz said:


> I think the small size is understated and elegant.  I like it.  It accents the soap design rather than competing with it.


What JoyfulSudz said. I was going to say “what she said” but that’s sexist of me to assume!


----------



## TashaBird

Making soap (waiting for lye to cool), packaging soap, and watching soap making videos. I may have a problem.


----------



## AliOop

@TashaBird, problem? I don't see no problem. 

_(because if I did, then many of us on SMF would have a "problem."_)


----------



## maryloucb

TashaBird said:


> Making soap (waiting for lye to cool), packaging soap, and watching soap making videos. I may have a problem.



Wow--that is an amazing space you have for soapmaking!


----------



## TashaBird

AliOop said:


> @TashaBird, problem? I don't see no problem.
> 
> _(because if I did, then many of us on SMF would have a "problem."_)


When OCD becomes a super power! 
@maryloucb Thank you! My DH made my shelves. But, I do loved how dialed in it feels lately! Now if only it wasn’t freezing down here! (No offense to folks for which they are actually freezing.)


----------



## GemstonePony

TashaBird said:


> Making soap (waiting for lye to cool), packaging soap, and watching soap making videos. I may have a problem.


I see only problem-solving. If I had this set up, I would basically live in it.


----------



## violets2217

The_Phoenix said:


> I had a sample of OT’s Passionfruit Tropicals, so used the whole bottle. The remainder was OT’s Satsuma Guava, and, to lighten and round out the fruitiness a little, NG’s Vanilla Champagne.


Looks beautiful... and I’m wishing I could smell it! Sounds wonderful!


----------



## The_Phoenix

TashaBird said:


> Making soap (waiting for lye to cool), packaging soap, and watching soap making videos. I may have a problem.


Is that moonshine in the Mason Jar? 

Goodness, that is a nice setup.


----------



## linne1gi

I made a 3 layer lavender soap - special request from a friend, and she wants to buy all the bars.


----------



## AliOop

@linne1gi


----------



## linne1gi

AliOop said:


> @linne1gi


Thanks @AliOop!


----------



## TashaBird

The_Phoenix said:


> Is that moonshine in the Mason Jar?
> 
> Goodness, that is a nice setup.


I wish! I did back to back 4 pull throughs in a row today. First time I’ve done that, and it was a lot!! If I’d been SUI it would not have gone well, at all!
Edit: It’s aloe juice. Not exciting. 



GemstonePony said:


> I see only problem-solving. If I had this set up, I would basically live in it.


I’m super grateful! I lost my work of 30 years due to covid. My DH helped me make this space in the garage, and I can just lose myself in there. Having this soap studio makes me feel really lucky. There’s a utility sink too! I’ll be spending most of the day at that tomorrow.  not glamorous.


----------



## theplasticfantasty

TashaBird said:


> Making soap (waiting for lye to cool), packaging soap, and watching soap making videos. I may have a problem.



I love your setup!! I'm soaping out of my basement currently and I dream of having a workshop like that someday


----------



## Zany_in_CO

TashaBird said:


> There’s a utility sink too! I’ll be spending most of the day at that tomorrow.  not glamorous.


Um, ya want glamor? Slip on your heels. If you've ever seen movies of homemakers back in the 50's, they did dishes while wearing a house dress and heels -- like in Father Knows Best and Leave it to Beaver. (Really dating myself here, aren't I.    )


----------



## Jersey Girl

TashaBird said:


> Making soap (waiting for lye to cool), packaging soap, and watching soap making videos. I may have a problem.



What I wouldn’t give for a space like this for soaping.


----------



## The_Phoenix

Made carrot soap using @Zany_in_CO’s carrot tissue oil recipe. Also added carrot juice and some rice water. I’m loving the addition of rice water! This is only the second time I did not use a colorant in a soap. Choosing a scent took some thought. Used a combination of BB’s Cocoa Butter Cashmere and NG’s Pumpkin Apple Butter.


----------



## msunnerstood

I spent the afternoon trying to find Sodium Coco Sulfate. I sold all but one of my shampoo bars and I had planned ahead and placed an order 5 days ago. I found out today my SOS order wont even ship until next week. 10 days just to ship?? I cant find it semi reasonably anywhere else.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Vicki C said:


> What JoyfulSudz said. I was going to say “what she said” but that’s sexist of me to assume!


Yeah coz @Basil is not a bloke.


----------



## TashaBird

Zany_in_CO said:


> Um, ya want glamor? Slip on your heels. If you've ever seen movies of homemakers back in the 50's, they did dishes while wearing a house dress and heels -- like in Father Knows Best and Leave it to Beaver. (Really dating myself here, aren't I.    )


It’s hard to top this glamour!


----------



## KiwiMoose

msunnerstood said:


> I spent the afternoon trying to find Sodium Coco Sulfate. I sold all but one of my shampoo bars and I had planned ahead and placed an order 5 days ago. I found out today my SOS order wont even ship until next week. 10 days just to ship?? I cant find it semi reasonably anywhere else.


I just had my Foaming Apple arrive all the way from the USA last week - and it only took two weeks to get here!  Shampoo bars on the agenda for this arvo...


----------



## TashaBird

i’m very intrigued by these shampoo bars in the making!


----------



## msunnerstood

KiwiMoose said:


> I just had my Foaming Apple arrive all the way from the USA last week - and it only took two weeks to get here!  Shampoo bars on the agenda for this arvo...


Formulator sample shop? Love that site. Mine have been doing well. I havent tried the foaming apple though. playing around with the conditioner bars though, this trial is with hemp oil.


----------



## KiwiMoose

msunnerstood said:


> Formulator sample shop? Love that site. Mine have been doing well. I havent tried the foaming apple though. playing around with the conditioner bars though, this trial is with hemp oil.


Lotioncrafter - me and @Jillyb went halves in a big bottle to offset the shipping charges.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

TashaBird said:


> It’s hard to top this glamour!















KiwiMoose said:


> Lotioncrafter - me and @Jillyb went halves in a big bottle to offset the shipping charges.


Lotioncrafter is tops! Good lady to do business with. Good quality. She  has been around forever!


----------



## The_Phoenix

TashaBird said:


> It’s hard to top this glamour!


A bit chilly, eh? Now I KNOW that’s a wine glass over yonder.


----------



## Arimara

I threw out a bunch of soaps that were guilty of making me itch.


----------



## Vicki C

TashaBird said:


> It’s hard to top this glamour!


I love how you have everything within reach and all so neat and tidy. I’d love to see other’s organizing solutions and soap setups, if people wanted to share. I use husband #1’s wood shop, not quite where I want to be for organization, and no running water, but I totally lose all track of time over there. I just love the whole creative process, even when I get unexpected results. Preaching to the choir I know. 



KiwiMoose said:


> Yeah coz @Basil is not a bloke.


You know, I didn’t get this at all, because I saw @Basil as the herb name, but in NZ it is probably a more common men’s name - is that right? Or maybe just GB. Don’t want to sound like a dumb American!


----------



## TashaBird

5 months ago feels like so long! These salt soaps are so super pretty! I’m kind of heart broken about the red lather and not sure what to do. Some folks don’t mind it, and some actually like it. Maybe if I’m just really clear about it so it’s not a surprise. I’ve learned a lot since I made these! 
I don’t get colored lather anymore.


----------



## Louise Taylor

Today I tried my first soap with an embed running the length of the loaf. I will not know until tomorrow whether it has been a success or not. Oooo the anticipation!,


----------



## newtime_primo

Hey can i used expeller pressed coconut oil to make soap?



TashaBird said:


> 5 months ago feels like so long! These salt soaps are so super pretty! I’m kind of heart broken about the red lather and not sure what to do. Some folks don’t mind it, and some actually like it. Maybe if I’m just really clear about it so it’s not a surprise. I’ve learned a lot since I made these!
> I don’t get colored lather anymore.


What did you do to not get it anymore? did you reduce the amount of colour?


----------



## linne1gi

newtime_primo said:


> Hey can i used expeller pressed coconut oil to make soap?


Yes.


----------



## KiwiMoose

TashaBird said:


> 5 months ago feels like so long! These salt soaps are so super pretty! I’m kind of heart broken about the red lather and not sure what to do. Some folks don’t mind it, and some actually like it. Maybe if I’m just really clear about it so it’s not a surprise. I’ve learned a lot since I made these!
> I don’t get colored lather anymore.


Bleeding heart soap. 

Here's my syndet shampoo bars unmolded:



And @Vicki C - Basil is a male's name, but it is rarely used these days.  It's very 'old England'.  However, it may make a comeback, like to many older names.


----------



## newtime_primo

KiwiMoose said:


> Bleeding heart soap.
> 
> Here's my syndet shampoo bars unmolded:
> View attachment 53592
> 
> 
> And @Vicki C - Basil is a male's name, but it is rarely used these days.  It's very 'old England'.  However, it may make a comeback, like to many older names.


What mold did you use?


----------



## JasmineTea

KiwiMoose said:


> Bleeding heart soap.
> 
> Here's my syndet


Those are so smooth! Mine are never that smooth.


----------



## TashaBird

KiwiMoose said:


> Bleeding heart soap.
> 
> Here's my syndet shampoo bars unmolded:
> View attachment 53592
> 
> 
> And @Vicki C - Basil is a male's name, but it is rarely used these days.  It's very 'old England'.  However, it may make a comeback, like to many older names.


You. Are. A. Genius!!! Thank you. That’s brilliant!!!

Changing my pull through recipe was an interesting experiment. I should have only changed one thing and not two. It was too thick and moved too fast. Going to try again, comparing my tried and true recipe to a higher tallow%, but not as high as I tried yesterday! Here’s the two 50% batches. The were ready to cut, but the others are still soft so they’re in the freezer.


----------



## violets2217

msunnerstood said:


> this trial is with hemp oil.


I use the hydrolized hemp protien in mine & was going to put some hemp oil in them too but wanted to stick with argan for now.


----------



## violets2217

TashaBird said:


> It’s hard to top this glamour!


I wish I could be that glamorous! Yesterday my neighbor and his sister came over to get some Hot chocolate bombs and a couple bars of soap. I'd just poured a loaf of soap when my rude dog started barking at them. Scared the crap out of me. When I came back in I looked down and well per usual I was still in my pj's covered in Activated charcoal and mica... I hadn't even put a bra on, I was kinda embarrassed, Then my dog almost tripped me and stole my shoe and I got over it and cleaned my kitchen!
But at least my messy hair was all clean, shiny and smell good! The shampoo and conditioner bars are awesome. I cant brag enough! We all love them in my house. They are pretty fun to make now too! I'm not so intimidated 3rd time around.


----------



## KiwiMoose

newtime_primo said:


> What mold did you use?


They are just silicone 'muffin' moulds. @JasmineTea I pour mine, not press them.
@TashaBird "Be Still my Bleeding Heart"


----------



## melonpan

KiwiMoose said:


> Here's my syndet shampoo bars unmolded:
> View attachment 53592





KiwiMoose said:


> They are just silicone 'muffin' moulds. @JasmineTea I pour mine, not press them.


I'm really intrigued by your syndet shampoo bars that you can pour.
The only recipe I've tried ended up being quite dry and the only way I could get the batter in the mold was to use a LOT of pressure, so much that I'm considering if I like the shampoo bar enough to do all that effort again (and possibly buy a press).
Do you mind if I ask if you got the recipe somewhere?


----------



## KimW

linne1gi said:


> I made a 3 layer lavender soap - special request from a friend, and she wants to buy all the bars.


Linne1gi - I think those must be the smoothest bars I've ever seen!  What cutter do you use?


----------



## TashaBird

violets2217 said:


> I wish I could be that glamorous! Yesterday my neighbor and his sister came over to get some Hot chocolate bombs and a couple bars of soap. I'd just poured a loaf of soap when my rude dog started barking at them. Scared the crap out of me. When I came back in I looked down and well per usual I was still in my pj's covered in Activated charcoal and mica... I hadn't even put a bra on, I was kinda embarrassed, Then my dog almost tripped me and stole my shoe and I got over it and cleaned my kitchen!
> But at least my messy hair was all clean, shiny and smell good! The shampoo and conditioner bars are awesome. I cant brag enough! We all love them in my house. They are pretty fun to make now too! I'm not so intimidated 3rd time around.


Sounds about like how I glamour also.  Are these the recipes from the etsy store DIYbathandbody?


----------



## TashaBird

KiwiMoose said:


> They are just silicone 'muffin' moulds. @JasmineTea I pour mine, not press them.
> @TashaBird "Be Still my Bleeding Heart"


Sadly I already made labels for them before this brilliant naming idea. And, also sadly, I don’t feel confident selling them. Even if I give a very clear disclaimer. What if someone gifts them and the recipient is shocked. I could lose a future customer and it’s just not worth it. Mostly I’m out the time, work, and the EOs. I’ll gift them to folks who I know will be ok with the red/pink lather. Great thing about this batch is the essential oil blend lasted really well! Geranium, lavender, orange, ylang ylang, and patchouli. They’re just so pretty!.... sigh.... oh well.

Is it possible the cold humid weather is affecting my soaping?


----------



## msunnerstood

KiwiMoose said:


> They are just silicone 'muffin' moulds. @JasmineTea I pour mine, not press them.
> @TashaBird "Be Still my Bleeding Heart"


How? did you melt the surfactants?
Heres mine, they are pressed and i used the noodles for one surfactant.


----------



## Vicki C

KiwiMoose said:


> And @Vicki C - Basil is a male's name, but it is rarely used these days.  It's very 'old England'.  However, it may make a comeback, like to many older names.



I like it! I have a grandchild on the way I think I’ll suggest it. ❤


----------



## violets2217

TashaBird said:


> Are these the recipes from the etsy store DIYbathandbody?


Yep! I just bought the Oatmeal and sugar shampoo bar, a Oil cleansing Stick?? ( Sounded interesting) and the lotion recipes yesterday!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Omigosh! I just discovered if you write "lye calulator" (intentionally misspelled) it immediately gets linked to Soapmaking Friend! 

ETA: I did not link the last two words above. The "whatever" automatically did that. Interesting? Or not?

Is this just a new thing? Or am I just out of the loop?


----------



## violets2217

msunnerstood said:


> How? did you melt the surfactants?
> Heres mine, they are pressed and i used the noodles for one surfactant.


I've heard you can melt the powder SCI, I've just not tried it. And when would you add the preservative, wouldn't it be too hot? I had a time pressing the powder shampoo bars with my moon cake press. It kept sticking to the top, so I switched to a lined plastic cup. The last batch I made with a mixture of powder and noodle and its my favorite yet! Pressed nicely and a lot harder then my noodle bars, and it seems more sudsy!?!?


----------



## Arimara

Zany_in_CO said:


> Omigosh! I just discovered if you write "lye calulator" (intentionally misspelled) it immediately gets linked to Soapmaking Friend!
> 
> ETA: I did not link the last two words above. The "whatever" automatically did that. Interesting? Or not?


It's our Soap Calculator so it's only natural we'd auto-link it.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Zany_in_CO said:


> Omigosh! I just discovered if you write "lye calulator" (intentionally misspelled) it immediately gets linked to Soapmaking Friend!
> 
> ETA: I did not link the last two words above. The "whatever" automatically did that. Interesting? Or not?
> 
> Is this just a new thing? Or am I just out of the loop?


Keep up Darl


----------



## msunnerstood

Zany_in_CO said:


> Omigosh! I just discovered if you write "lye calulator" (intentionally misspelled) it immediately gets linked to Soapmaking Friend!
> 
> ETA: I did not link the last two words above. The "whatever" automatically did that. Interesting? Or not?
> 
> Is this just a new thing? Or am I just out of the loop?


Its been there quite a while. Maybe a year. its the only one I use now


----------



## KiwiMoose

melonpan said:


> I'm really intrigued by your syndet shampoo bars that you can pour.
> The only recipe I've tried ended up being quite dry and the only way I could get the batter in the mold was to use a LOT of pressure, so much that I'm considering if I like the shampoo bar enough to do all that effort again (and possibly buy a press).
> Do you mind if I ask if you got the recipe somewhere?


I've shared my recipe once with a woman from Germany and she was not able to pour it for some reason.  Me - I'm scared of pressing so I'm sticking with pouring.  You have to work swiftly or it sets up ( in fact the last one of every batch is for me because it's always a bit messy).
I melt the alcohol/s, BTMS, butters etc in the microwave, then move to a double boiler add the powdered surfactants ( I used to use a percentage of noodles but prefer without so I grind them into powder) and let them all melt in - also add the liquid surfactants at this stage. Remove from heat and quickly add cool down ingredients, but don't let it set up - pour immediately.
The recipe I developed by taking ideas from various sources and then tweaking ingredients to my liking.  The foaming apple was a later addition once i found I could order it directly from a US supplier.


----------



## The_Phoenix

Carrot soap cutting.


----------



## Zing

TashaBird said:


> Changing my pull through recipe was an interesting experiment. I should have only changed one thing and not two. It was too thick and moved too fast. Going to try again, comparing my tried and true recipe to a higher tallow%, but not as high as I tried yesterday! Here’s the two 50% batches. The were ready to cut, but the others are still soft so they’re in the freezer.


I love blue, green, brown together!  The other one is very psychedelic, peace, man....


----------



## TashaBird

violets2217 said:


> Yep! I just bought the Oatmeal and sugar shampoo bar, a Oil cleansing Stick?? ( Sounded interesting) and the lotion recipes yesterday!


I bought the deodorant recipe from there.


----------



## TashaBird

At least one of my pull throughs turned out. The others I’m not stoked on my color choices at all. And one has weird white spots for some reason. And they’re the same recipe! Maybe I didn’t blend the kaolin clay/EO slurry? Stearic  spots? *sigh* 
At least packaging my Valentine’s soaps is a nice feeling.


----------



## TashaBird

Zing said:


> I love blue, green, brown together!  The other one is very psychedelic, peace, man....


The brown and green one the batter was way too thick. The colors don’t pull through much then, each slice only shows two, maybe 3 colors. And, the colors are kind of muted to me. thanks though! 
I’m going for major contrast next round!


----------



## dibbles

I took some photos of the soap I made for the February challenge. And then spent too much time ogling other people's soaps on Instagram and YouTube.


----------



## violets2217

TashaBird said:


> I bought the deodorant recipe from there.


I did too! I’m liking it so far! I don’t smell!


----------



## violets2217

TashaBird said:


> Maybe I didn’t blend the kaolin clay/EO slurry?


My kaolin clay always spots no mater how I add it to my soap. I’ve stick blended to oils, mixed it with warm batch water & added it at trace. Never tried to add it to the fragrance though. If I didn’t like it in my soap so much I’d stop using it.
Your soaps are beautiful! My favorite it the pink and red one!



KiwiMoose said:


> Remove from heat and quickly add cool down ingredients


So do you not use a preservative? Would it not be too hot to add one before pouring? I do so like how smooth your bars are! Lovely!!!

I was read foaming apple’s description on the website...does “•excellent eye tolerance” mean it doesn’t sting the eyes? Is it year free? Lol


----------



## Catscankim

violets2217 said:


> My kaolin clay always spots no mater how I add it to my soap. I’ve stick blended to oils, mixed it with warm batch water & added it at trace. Never tried to add it to the fragrance though. If I didn’t like it in my soap so much I’d stop using it.
> Your soaps are beautiful! My favorite it the pink and red one!


I add FO to the clays and it comes out nice. But you need to add exactly the amount of FO and clay that you want or you waste it if doing designs etc, or not add enough fragrance. That's my experience anyway.


----------



## KiwiMoose

TashaBird said:


> At least one of my pull throughs turned out. The others I’m not stoked on my color choices at all. And one has weird white spots for some reason. And they’re the same recipe! Maybe I didn’t blend the kaolin clay/EO slurry? Stearic  spots? *sigh*
> At least packaging my Valentine’s soaps is a nice feeling.


Well _*I *_am totally stoked on all your colour selections!  Just love them to bits!

@violets2217 yes i use a preservative and I add it after I remove from the heat.  It may well be still to warm but i add it anyway and have not yet had any problems.


----------



## Basil

KiwiMoose said:


> Yeah coz @Basil is not a bloke.


Hi Kiwi! No, I’m not lol


----------



## TashaBird

Thank you @violets2217 and @KiwiMoose 
The kaolin clay soaked with the EOs for almost two days and I stick blended it with the oils. But I think that’s what the spots are. Maybe I didn’t blend that batch as much as the others. *sigh* 
Today I have a ginormous mountain of dishes to wash! Also, finish packaging and posting new soaps available.


----------



## The_Phoenix

I masterbatched some oils a few days ago and gasped when I opened my container of lard. From my huge 55 lb cube, I just barely had enough for my batch. Clearly, me and lard are tight. Yesterday, I bought a new 55 lb cube. Never thought I’d one day find myself feeling giddy about buying lard.


----------



## Arimara

Going through recipes seeing which ones I will keep.


----------



## Louise Taylor

I cut this soap today. It is made with chocolate and scented with Orange EO.
Quite pleased with the embed, the mica line is too fine. I don’t know what caused the drag line on every bar, I use a multi bar cutter.


----------



## Arimara

So, I shelled out almost $8 for HO Safflower oil to try. I would have been better off ordering that but I can use that for baking if my soap sucks.


----------



## violets2217

The_Phoenix said:


> Never thought I’d one day find myself feeling giddy about buying lard.


My brother thought I was insane when last spring he was looking for a pig available to butcher. I guess his wife's family buy and butcher them their selves. More power to you. I told him to bring me the fat!!! He said they had about 5 or 6 home depot buckets full! I had stars in my eyes...all the soap I could make.


----------



## The_Phoenix

Errrr. Well this ain’t what I had in mind. Extreme acceleration.  There I was, soaping away, stirring gingerly with my favorite blue spatula, whistling a happy tune, proud that I discovered I can do math. Two-layered soap all mapped out in my head. Bummed that my husband ate the last chocolate chip cookie but joyful to be making soap. Everything was measured perfectly. Coffee grounds, rice water, my very favorite lard recipe, some cocoa powder for colorant, then the big moment: adding fragrance oils. Poured.
Stirred. And then I see it. That familiar yet dreaded effect on the surface of the batter. Like a dry desert surface, cracked and chaotically tectonic.

ACCELERATION!!!!!!!!!!

Another second later, I wrestled the soap into my mold and, giving up in the spatula, took my gloved hands and man-handled the lumpy, slippery, broken mess.

I still had the second top layer waiting for me to assemble....

I decided to add the FO to the oils, blend, then very quickly add my lye solution. All was good! Stirred it with my spatula. No acceleration! Figured I’d just gently give it a whirl with my sb on low... I should have leaved well enough alone.

I covered the surface in cling wrap, swaddled it between two seedling mats and a very heavy towel. Let’s see what surrounding and insulating it with heat does to it.

Think I’ll make another batch of chocolate chip cookies in the meantime.....


----------



## JoyfulSudz

@The_Phoenix  I feel your pain -- and it brings a smile to my face because it's such a "me-too" moment.  As a relative beginner, it warms my heart to see you experienced soapers occasionally suffer the same surprises and bloopers I do.  It tells me there's hope, and I keep on soapin'.
Besides, I also know that chocolate chip cookies can cure almost anything!


----------



## The_Phoenix

JoyfulSudz said:


> @The_Phoenix  I feel your pain -- and it brings a smile to my face because it's such a "me-too" moment.  As a relative beginner, it warms my heart to see you experienced soapers occasionally suffer the same surprises and bloopers I do.  It tells me there's hope, and I keep on soapin'.
> Besides, I also know that chocolate chip cookies can cure almost anything!


Gosh, I encounter loads of bloopers. I have shoe boxes full of soap bloopers. 

I’m still very much a novice at soap making. But I am really good at making  chocolate chip cookies so there’s always that to fall back on.


----------



## JoyfulSudz

The_Phoenix said:


> I’m still very much a novice at soap making. But I am really good at making chocolate chip cookies so there’s always that to fall back on.


I totally agree!  And I am happy for you that you are highly adept in one of life's most important skills!


----------



## Zing

The_Phoenix said:


> Stirred. And then I see it. That familiar yet dreaded effect on the surface of the batter. Like a dry desert surface, cracked and chaotically tectonic.
> 
> ACCELERATION!!!!!!!!!!


Oh, the drama!  _Oh, the horror!_ * OH, THE HUMANITY!!!*


----------



## violets2217

I'm not sure if I'm serious or not...but I think someone out in the real world needs to start a soapers anonymous for the hobbyist that just can't stop making soapy stuff! I ordered ingredients tonight to try out some recipes I bought for a hydrating face cream and a solid oil cleansing stick for my "mature aging skin". I'm kinda excited now, but won't get all my stuff until the second week of February! So I guess we will see what kind of trouble I can get into until then! Happy Soaping!


----------



## GemstonePony

violets2217 said:


> I'm not sure if I'm serious or not...but I think someone out in the real world needs to start a soapers anonymous for the hobbyist that just can't stop making soapy stuff! I ordered ingredients tonight to try out some recipes I bought for a hydrating face cream and a solid oil cleansing stick for my "mature aging skin". I'm kinda excited now, but won't get all my stuff until the second week of February! So I guess we will see what kind of trouble I can get into until then! Happy Soaping!


If one gets started, there's no point in telling me because I absolutely do NOT have a problem. Sure, I just put in another order to WSP and included stuff I don't actually need, but I'm sure I could stop at any time if I wanted to.


----------



## KimW

violets2217 said:


> I'm not sure if I'm serious or not...but I think someone out in the real world needs to start a soapers anonymous for the hobbyist that just can't stop making soapy stuff! I ordered ingredients tonight to try out some recipes I bought for a hydrating face cream and a solid oil cleansing stick for my "mature aging skin". I'm kinda excited now, but won't get all my stuff until the second week of February! So I guess we will see what kind of trouble I can get into until then! Happy Soaping!


It could be called SAP - Soapers Anonymous Parley


----------



## violets2217

GemstonePony said:


> If one gets started, there's no point in telling me because I absolutely do NOT have a problem. Sure, I just put in another order to WSP and included stuff I don't actually need, but I'm sure I could stop at any time if I wanted to.


LOL! All my orders, cause I had to order from 3 different suppliers, were mostly strictly shopping list items. Nature's Garden was only like $20 and shipping was $8... I rationalized that I bet I could add a couple bottles of FO and the Shipping wouldn't change! In my defense I'm try to find a FO my 15 year old son will like. What was weird the shipping went down after adding 3 different FO! Cool!


----------



## Zing

I do NOT have a problem!!  What are you talking about?!  All you all can get off my a-- already!!

So I will type this out loud:  Today my new heating pad got delivered.  Our old one -- which may very well pre-date me -- now only works on medium heat.  So, which one goes in my soap shop, and which one goes on Mrs. Zing's back?  There, I said it.  Don't judge me.


----------



## TashaBird

Packaged, uploaded to website, and social media posted my next round of soaps. Now I’m staged and ready to go hunting at too-early o’clock tomorrow. Hopefully I come home to some orders. Mama needs more supplies!
Honestly though I almost don’t want to sell this batch. They might be my favorite I’ve made so far. I’m super into the lime essential oil in my blends too! It smells bright and cheerful without the discoloration of lemon or orange. 
Maybe I should just keep all these for myself and be my own Valentiest valentine!


----------



## KiwiMoose

TashaBird said:


> Packaged, uploaded to website, and social media posted my next round of soaps. Now I’m staged and ready to go hunting at too-early o’clock tomorrow. Hopefully I come home to some orders. Mama needs more supplies!
> Honestly though I almost don’t want to sell this batch. They might be my favorite I’ve made so far. I’m super into the lime essential oil in my blends too! It smells bright and cheerful without the discoloration of lemon or orange.
> Maybe I should just keep all these for myself and be my own Valentiest valentine!


I'm your number 1 fan!


----------



## Catscankim

The other day I cleaned my kitchen and stowed away all of my soapy stuff in the cabinet. Tonight I am like I HAVEN'T MADE SOAP IN SOOOO LONG!! I just looked at my calendar and it has been 5 days LOL. I feel like it is longer.

Anywhooo....I am waiting for everything to cool for my Pineapple Paypaya from BB that I got today. I love this smell. I have all my colors mixed and my oils/lye cooling, and I STILL have no plan LOL


----------



## Arimara

I'm debating on trying my luck with NY Scents. They are _kinda _local since they're NY based and they have some FOs that have me a little curious. I also need some oils. I used up my remaining oils for 3 batches of soap, including a no-coconut bastile.

I also got a crash-course lesson as to why NOT to HP your soap with a 2:1 water to lye ratio.


----------



## The_Phoenix

Oh goodness. Looks like I’ll be rebatching today. Don’t have a slow cooker so asking around my neighborhood for one.


----------



## The_Phoenix

The loveliest thing happened this morning. Someone sent me a message via IG about one of my soaps. I thought she was expressing interest in one particular bar to purchase. Turns out she received the soaps as Christmas gifts! Well, that just made my day. I woke up feeling a little blue and now I feel tremendously joyful.


----------



## KiwiMoose

The_Phoenix said:


> Oh goodness. Looks like I’ll be rebatching today. Don’t have a slow cooker so asking around my neighborhood for one.


Check with @Zany_in_CO about her easy oven re-batch method.


----------



## The_Phoenix

KiwiMoose said:


> Check with @Zany_in_CO about her easy oven re-batch method.


I bought an inexpensive slow cooker. So far, so good. It looks gross, but it’s better than what it was. I was lazy the first half of the rebatch and cut the soap into chunks. Took more time than anticipated to cook down. I grated the rest and it’s moving along more quickly.

I feel like I’ve joined the ranks of the cool kids (aka., HP Soapers).


----------



## KimW

The_Phoenix said:


> I bought an inexpensive slow cooker. So far, so good. It looks gross, but it’s better than what it was. I was lazy the first half of the rebatch and cut the soap into chunks. Took more time than anticipated to cook down. I grated the rest and it’s moving along more quickly.
> 
> I feel like I’ve joined the ranks of the cool kids (aka., HP Soapers).


Well, I like it and think it's neato looking.


----------



## amd

KiwiMoose said:


> Basil is a male's name, but it is rarely used these days. It's very 'old England'. However, it may make a comeback, like to many older names.


A friend of mine has twins named Anton and Basil, they are just as adorable as their names sound even though they are 13 now. I'm completely in favor of old names becoming new again.



violets2217 said:


> I've heard you can melt the powder SCI, I've just not tried it. And when would you add the preservative, wouldn't it be too hot?


I have melted the powder SCI using the DIY Body and Bath recipe from Etsy. It's not pourable, but stays malleable enough once cooled to the point of adding preservative that you can get it mixed thoroughly. For that reason I add color to my shampoo bars with the preservative and fragrance, it helps me tell that I've gotten everything thoroughly mixed together.

My soapy stuff... still working my way through brewery soaps. I had hoped to have enough stamina to push through making double batches every day and banging those suckers out in a week, but I had to take a few days here and there to deal with real life non-soap drama. So glad I have soapmaking for therapy. After making all this soap though, I'm going to take a break to make some B&B products over the next week, then get back to soap. I'm terribly behind on restocking for 2021.


----------



## The_Phoenix

KimW said:


> Well, I like it and think it's neato looking.


Thank you! Soap only a mother could love.  One thing’s for certain: every time I use this soap it’ll remember how it came into this world.


----------



## KimW

Threw my back out early this week (doing much better now), and have been watching "I Dream in Soap" on Youtube.  Discovered her recently and I love this gal!  Might be the muscle relaxers talking, but to me she's like the Julia Child of soap.


----------



## AliOop

The_Phoenix said:


> Oh goodness. Looks like I’ll be rebatching today. Don’t have a slow cooker so asking around my neighborhood for one.


Crockpots are too hard on my wrists, and such a pain to clean. You can rebatch using a pot on the stove or a pan in the oven. I've also used my electric turkey roaster and my InstantPot. Search "oven rebatch" and you should find the threads with some good directions.

My soapy thing today was teaching a friend how to make soap. Her sister was the one who was raving about my soap and wanted more. So she asked to make the same recipe with slightly different scent and colors.

Since this was a high-CO recipe, we poured it in the morning, and then I called her later in the afternoon to come by and cut it. She trimmed the edges and took it all home in a box. I think she's hooked...


----------



## KimW

So, there I was.  Telling hubby how much I've saved this year by changing where I buy this and that.  I jokingly said, "So, I should get about $1000 to spend on soapy stuff, huh!"  To which he replied, "I'm sorry, are we low on soap?"     He's still giggling to himself...


----------



## msunnerstood

Zing said:


> I do NOT have a problem!!  What are you talking about?!  All you all can get off my a-- already!!
> 
> So I will type this out loud:  Today my new heating pad got delivered.  Our old one -- which may very well pre-date me -- now only works on medium heat.  So, which one goes in my soap shop, and which one goes on Mrs. Zing's back?  There, I said it.  Don't judge me.


I DO have a problem. I have 4 FedEx packages, one-ups, and 5 USPS packages coming tomorrow. I need a program...


----------



## msunnerstood

The_Phoenix said:


> I bought an inexpensive slow cooker. So far, so good. It looks gross, but it’s better than what it was. I was lazy the first half of the rebatch and cut the soap into chunks. Took more time than anticipated to cook down. I grated the rest and it’s moving along more quickly.
> 
> I feel like I’ve joined the ranks of the cool kids (aka., HP Soapers).


Welcome to the dark side!!


----------



## KiwiMoose

msunnerstood said:


> I DO have a problem. I have 4 FedEx packages, one-ups, and 5 USPS packages coming tomorrow. I need a program...


ZNSC - Zany’s No Soaping Course.


----------



## Catscankim

I cut last night's soap. BB Pineapple Papaya. Colors are Andy the Money from MM, Magenta, Yellow, and TD. ITPS.

Andy the Money really freaks me out with the baby poop color when pouring LOL. But the green it turns into is phenomenal, especially after the soap has cured for a few weeks.

I purposely did not pour the first layer all the way out on the bottom, because for some reason in my head I thought it might add a little interest. But now I think I wish I did.

I love this scent.


----------



## TashaBird

KiwiMoose said:


> I'm your number 1 fan!


----------



## Adobehead

I discovered a simpler method of rendering tallow, much to my relief and I made this batch of soap l with the last of my earlier batch of tallow.  It has Moroccan Rhassoul Clay, Black Walnut Hull powder and Peppermint, Tea Tree and Pachouli EO. I call it Refreshing Deodorant Soap and men like it. Of course, it will look more beautiful with the stamp. This is freshly cut.


----------



## AliOop

Adobehead said:


> I discovered a simpler method of rendering tallow, much to my relief and I made this batch of soap l with the last of my earlier batch of tallow.  It has Moroccan Rhassoul Clay, Black Walnut Hull powder and Peppermint, Tea Tree and Pachouli EO. I call it Refreshing Deodorant Soap and men like it. Of course, it will look more beautiful with the stamp. This is freshly cut.


Those look great! Care to share your easier method or rendering? I render most of my lard and tallow, so I’m all ears.


----------



## Adobehead

AliOop said:


> Care to share your easier method or rendering?


Of course I don't mind sharing but everyone here probably knew about it before me.  I have been wet rendering in the past and the butcher gave me many kilos and what a mess, boiling over on the floor (it went well the first time, but after that.....) so this time I used the crock pot and did it without water.  Low setting, checked the temperature it was 200 degrees.  I have always been afraid of a roasted scent in the tallow but it did not happen.  It is a little golden in color.  I will do it again with baking soda in some water then through a pantyhose for the last step.  I don't know why I think I have to do 20 kilos at a time, it was so much better working smaller.  I am picking up more today and will be set for a while.  I will ask him about the lard, I have not tried that yet.  Thanks for asking!


----------



## Jersey Girl

The last couple days I’ve been making little tiny flower embeds for the top of a loaf I plan to make. This is very tedious and time consuming but they are so cute!


----------



## The_Phoenix

Jersey Girl said:


> The last couple days I’ve been making little tiny flower embeds for the top of a loaf I plan to make. This is very tedious and time consuming but they are so cute!  View attachment 53662


These are spectacular. Those daisies are lovely I made a daisy soap last year but my little flowers were so sloppy. Yours look just perfect. Did you pipe each little petal?


----------



## Jersey Girl

The_Phoenix said:


> These are spectacular. Those daisies are lovely I made a daisy soap last year but my little flowers were so sloppy. Yours look just perfect. Did you pipe each little petal?



Thank you!  Oh dear no!  I’ve never piped anything!  I am so amazed by people who can do that and I’d love to learn how but these were made with tiny little silicon molds I got on Etsy. I put a tube of lip balm next to them so you can see how little they are!  I’m only making like ten little flowers at a time!  I’m using soap dough for the center that I roll in little balls and put in the mold and then I pour melt and pour over it. Taking me forever as I only have two of these molds.


----------



## The_Phoenix

Jersey Girl said:


> Thank you!  Oh dear no!  I’ve never piped anything!  I am so amazed by people who can do that and I’d love to learn how but these were made with tiny little silicon molds I got on Etsy. I put a tube of lip balm next to them so you can see how little they are!  I’m only making like ten little flowers at a time!  I’m using soap dough for the center that I roll in little balls and put in the mold and then I pour melt and pour over it. Taking me forever as I only have two of these molds. View attachment 53665


Ah, yes, that works much better. I piped every little daisy petal for mine and it was extremely time consuming and messy. Need to get me some silicone molds!


----------



## KimW

Adobehead said:


> Of course I don't mind sharing but everyone here probably knew about it before me.  I have been wet rendering in the past and the butcher gave me many kilos and what a mess, boiling over on the floor (it went well the first time, but after that.....) so this time I used the crock pot and did it without water.  Low setting, checked the temperature it was 200 degrees.  I have always been afraid of a roasted scent in the tallow but it did not happen.  It is a little golden in color.  I will do it again with baking soda in some water then through a pantyhose for the last step.  I don't know why I think I have to do 20 kilos at a time, it was so much better working smaller.  I am picking up more today and will be set for a while.  I will ask him about the lard, I have not tried that yet.  Thanks for asking!


So, it turns to liquid with this method, rather than cooked globs of fat?  Fantastic and thanks for sharing.



Jersey Girl said:


> The last couple days I’ve been making little tiny flower embeds for the top of a loaf I plan to make. This is very tedious and time consuming but they are so cute!


Beautiful!!  That would make a cool bridal bouquet for a soaper!


----------



## Jersey Girl

The_Phoenix said:


> Ah, yes, that works much better. I piped every little daisy petal for mine and it was extremely time consuming and messy. Need to get me some silicone molds!



Wow!  I think they look great. I can’t imagine piping them!


----------



## linne1gi

Catscankim said:


> I cut last night's soap. BB Pineapple Papaya. Colors are Andy the Money from MM, Magenta, Yellow, and TD. ITPS.
> 
> Andy the Money really freaks me out with the baby poop color when pouring LOL. But the green it turns into is phenomenal, especially after the soap has cured for a few weeks.
> 
> I purposely did not pour the first layer all the way out on the bottom, because for some reason in my head I thought it might add a little interest. But now I think I wish I did.
> 
> I love this scent.
> 
> View attachment 53655


Hi Kim, I made a very similar soap for my entry into the SoapChallengeCkub.



The_Phoenix said:


> Oh goodness. Looks like I’ll be rebatching today. Don’t have a slow cooker so asking around my neighborhood for one.


I always rebatch on my stovetop. Just have to be careful to keep the heat low.


----------



## TashaBird

Can someone remind me why I do this? 
it was fun leaving town spontaneously for a day after I’d already put my dishes in hot soapy water to soak. (Usually I wash them as soon as the water cools enough.) It was less fun having to deal with the cold water and giant sink full of mess when I came home.


----------



## paillo

Have sixty bars of salt soaps curing for their second month, will sell when they're at least three months cured.

Switched gears last week and have been making emulsified sugar scrubs (lavender eucalyptus, lemongrass, and sweet orange so far). Totally in love with emulsified sugar scrubs. Today I'm making a batch of coffee scrub with avocado oil, cocoa butter, cetyl alcohol, emulsifying wax, coffee grounds, just a hint of coffee bean fragrance and Optiphen, with of course plenty of sugar. Waterproof labels.

Have also been hard at work perfecting my salve recipe for helping with arthritis, joint and muscle pain. Have given away a dozen testers and awaiting more feedback. Won't even think of selling these yet. 40 percent CBD oil and 60 percent orange peel/lemon oil that I've extracted with The Source vacuum extractor. Very potent percentages of the therapeutic oils. In a salve base of babassu, cocoa butter, beeswax, sweet orange essential oil and vitamin e. Have heard that bitter orange oil is superior in healing qualities than any other orange oil, so switching to that when plant material arrives. With bitter orange essential oil for fragrance. Having soooo much fun! Back to salt soaps in a few days.

Also changed the name of my little business from Dragonphlies to Aspen Native Spirit (I'm a native) and made all new labels. That was a lot of work but I love the new look!


----------



## msunnerstood

Yay! My bath bomb molds from Two Wild Hares came today. I love the heart ones. I bought what I thought were circular turtle and elephant molds and they turned out to be like upside-down cupcake shape so not sure about those yet.. soo ya'll know where ill be for the day. new toys can't wait.


----------



## The Park Bench

Jersey Girl said:


> The last couple days I’ve been making little tiny flower embeds for the top of a loaf I plan to make. This is very tedious and time consuming but they are so cute!  View attachment 53662


Super cute, you are one patient grasshopper my friend!



paillo said:


> Have sixty bars of salt soaps curing for their second month, will sell when they're at least three months cured.
> 
> Switched gears last week and have been making emulsified sugar scrubs (lavender eucalyptus, lemongrass, and sweet orange so far). Totally in love with emulsified sugar scrubs. Today I'm making a batch of coffee scrub with avocado oil, cocoa butter, cetyl alcohol, emulsifying wax, coffee grounds, just a hint of coffee bean fragrance and Optiphen, with of course plenty of sugar. Waterproof labels.
> 
> Have also been hard at work perfecting my salve recipe for helping with arthritis, joint and muscle pain. Have given away a dozen testers and awaiting more feedback. Won't even think of selling these yet. 40 percent CBD oil and 60 percent orange peel/lemon oil that I've extracted with The Source vacuum extractor. Very potent percentages of the therapeutic oils. In a salve base of babassu, cocoa butter, beeswax, sweet orange essential oil and vitamin e. Have heard that bitter orange oil is superior in healing qualities than any other orange oil, so switching to that when plant material arrives. With bitter orange essential oil for fragrance. Having soooo much fun! Back to salt soaps in a few days.
> 
> Also changed the name of my little business from Dragonphlies to Aspen Native Spirit (I'm a native) and made all new labels. That was a lot of work but I love the new look!


I aspire to start making emulsified sugar scrubs! What ingredients do you use for yours? Is it your recipe or a purchase one? I want mine to be as natural as possible but also have a preservative for sure!


----------



## AliOop

Adobehead said:


> Of course I don't mind sharing but everyone here probably knew about it before me.  I have been wet rendering in the past and the butcher gave me many kilos and what a mess, boiling over on the floor (it went well the first time, but after that.....) so this time I used the crock pot and did it without water.  Low setting, checked the temperature it was 200 degrees.  I have always been afraid of a roasted scent in the tallow but it did not happen.  It is a little golden in color.  I will do it again with baking soda in some water then through a pantyhose for the last step.  I don't know why I think I have to do 20 kilos at a time, it was so much better working smaller.  I am picking up more today and will be set for a while.  I will ask him about the lard, I have not tried that yet.  Thanks for asking!


Gotcha, thanks! Yes, I dry render for the first round in a large turkey roaster.  If I have leaf fat, it comes out super clear the first time, except for the dregs that I press out of the cracklins. Those or other dirty fats (usually from cooking) are wet-rendered with some baking soda.

I agree that small batches are easier, but I hate cleaning up after rendering, so I do several big batches at once so I only have to clean up once every few months. Kinda like master-batching lye - just gotta do it so I can get on to the fun stuff!


----------



## paillo

linne1gi said:


> Hi Kim, I made a very similar soap for my entry into the SoapChallengeCkub.


Beautiful!



The Park Bench said:


> I aspire to start making emulsified sugar scrubs! What ingredients do you use for yours? Is it your recipe or a purchase one? I want mine to be as natural as possible but also have a preservative for sure!



Here's the recipe I use, it's a half batch, I can't remember where I found the recipe, maybe Soap Queen
132 g avocado oil
60 g cocoa butter
30 g butter of your choice (I use mango or coffee butter)
30 g cetyl alcohol (or use 30g mango or other butter if you don't want the cetyl alcohol)
30 g emulsifying wax
no more than 1/4 teaspoon mica if you want color

Melt, heat 20 minutes more (I use a large Pyrex cup with a silicone potholder under the cup and about 3/4 pot of water), remove from heat, cool and then place in freezer until a crust forms.

Whip scrub on high with a mixer (5-10 minutes). When it's fully cooled soft peaks will form.

Add essential oils of your choice (9 g total) and preservative (3 g) and mix on low with mixer.

Fold in 300 g sugar with a spatula.  That's it! Spoon into jars. It makes 16 ounces and perfectly fills four 4-oz jars.

It's wonderful, not greasy like most scrubs and leaves your skin soft and polished.


----------



## The_Phoenix

Cut the rebatched soap this morning. I have to say, it was really easy in the crockpot. After monkeying with if for three days (from initial pour, rebatch process, and cutting), the scent of if (CC's Mahogany Teakwood) is making me nauseous.



Jersey Girl said:


> Wow!  I think they look great. I can’t imagine piping them!


It was a terror. I made about 70 of them and it took a total of three days. I had a hand cramp by the time I finished.


----------



## Ryk.dan

Wow what an adventure! 

I made salt soap today for the first time. It went quick and I learned a lot. Can't wait to make it again.


----------



## violets2217

Bored and running low on one of my favorite bars that I’ve been making forever! Shea Butter and coconut milk. Added some pink clay and a wee bit of activated charcoal just cause! Today I made something to help make cutting my soap easier and want to try it out... so obviously I had to make some more soap to cut! This one is an Avocado and Aloe...stole some of my daughter’s avocados and whipped it up. I was going to put some green jojoba beads in it but couldn’t find how much to use anywhere, so I’ll save them for something else! Should be a nice and creamy soap! I immediately put it in the freezer and it’s still overheating and cracking! Can’t wait to cut it!


----------



## hlee

I made a  soap with Caramel & Honey  FO to use some honey that  a beekeeper friend gave me. Then I forgot to add the honey : (


----------



## Zing

violets2217 said:


> Bored and running low on one of my favorite bars that I’ve been making forever! Shea Butter and coconut milk. Added some pink clay and a wee bit of activated charcoal just cause! Today I made something to help make cutting my soap easier and want to try it out... so obviously I had to make some more soap to cut! This one is an Avocado and Aloe...stole some of my daughter’s avocados and whipped it up. I was going to put some green jojoba beads in it but couldn’t find how much to use anywhere, so I’ll save them for something else! Should be a nice and creamy soap! I immediately put it in the freezer and it’s still overheating and cracking! Can’t wait to cut it!
> View attachment 53676
> View attachment 53677


The pink one is really stunning.


----------



## Katie68121

Cut my turmeric soap today, first time using it. I used orange and eucalyptus EOs.


----------



## KimW

Katie68121 said:


> Cut my turmeric soap today, first time using it. I used orange and eucalyptus EOs.


Beautiful!  Hubby says, "It looks delicious."    (that's a compliment, btw!)


----------



## Katie68121

KimW said:


> Beautiful!  Hubby says, "It looks delicious."    (that's a compliment, btw!)


Why thank you


----------



## GemstonePony

I attempted a Taiwan swirl with 3 colors and 3 Micas in oil. I had a batch yesterday that I didn't mix well enough and it separated, so I over-mixed today and trace became thicker than ideal. Colors partially inspired by Tree Marie Soapworks on YouTube, but my own recipe. I'm pleased I was able to get it this good with how fast I got it moving. FO 1:3 Living Coral Reef: Guava Fig from WSP.
Also, just poured: An Oatmeal Honey soap with beeswax, and it was my first time soaping with Stearic Acid. The recipe was also 25% Mango and 10% Shea butters. The lye mixture turned the texture of thick, sticky taffy, and I had to pry it out of the pitcher with a popsicle stick. I simplified my design because I thought I might get soap on a stick, but I got everything blended including blending down the bits of oatmeal, and was able to split it for colors and get a decent pour. I got too excited by the fact that I had multiple colors after all to really do a wood pour until the end, but I'm happy!
ETA: the Oatmeal Honey soap FO was 1:1 WSP Mystical Woods and Sandalwood FO/EO blend. While I was still considering whether I could even soap the oatmeal lye mixture, I discovered the oils and slippery elm bark counterpart made a fantastic body butter. Regardless of how the soap comes out, I might throw together that component again for other purposes. I screenshot the recipe, if anyone is curious. The Rice Bran oil is because I ran out of Sunflower oil and that was the next closest thing I had on hand, so I added it in for the remaining percentage and recalculated the lye.
Oh, and I used 80 grams of oatmeal, hence the higher water amount.


----------



## rdc1978

linne1gi said:


> I made a 3 layer lavender soap - special request from a friend, and she wants to buy all the bars.View attachment 53567


This soap is gorgeous. 

There is nothing as aesthetically pleasing as a tidy line.



Zany_in_CO said:


> Um, ya want glamor? Slip on your heels. If you've ever seen movies of homemakers back in the 50's, they did dishes while wearing a house dress and heels -- like in Father Knows Best and Leave it to Beaver. (Really dating myself here, aren't I.    )



LOL, the only way I'm washing dishes in heels if its someone's birthday gift.  And not my birthday gift.  LOL.



newtime_primo said:


> Hey can i used expeller pressed coconut oil to make soap?
> 
> 
> What did you do to not get it anymore? did you reduce the amount of colour?



I'm 95% sure thats what I'm using.  Lemme check.

ETA - I checked and yes, my coconut oil is expelled pressed.



TashaBird said:


> 5 months ago feels like so long! These salt soaps are so super pretty! I’m kind of heart broken about the red lather and not sure what to do. Some folks don’t mind it, and some actually like it. Maybe if I’m just really clear about it so it’s not a surprise. I’ve learned a lot since I made these!
> I don’t get colored lather anymore.



I think honesty is key.

 When my mom asked me to make her Christmas soaps for gifts I sent a letter with each one explaining "mica transfer" because I had used some reds that "transferred" and didn't want people to freak out.  The soaps id used with the red lather were fine and it washed out of my washcloths so I felt okay sending it out.



Vicki C said:


> I like it! I have a grandchild on the way I think I’ll suggest it. ❤



The name always reminds me of a classy British man.....or the guy in the Austin powers movies (but I think he was classy!)


----------



## TashaBird

When the DH gets a few drinks in and tells me I should order the soap making thing I’ve been wanting. 
(DH does most of the booking keeping cause that’s his jam.) YAY!


----------



## Jersey Girl

Today’s soapy thing...I love the simplicity of this soap. Satsuma Orange from NS with a bit of Orange10x EO and Litsea EO. Smells sooooo good!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

@Jersey Girl That soap is gorgeous.  I just made a test batch with NS Satsuma earlier this month.  I had a wee bit of ricing.  Did you have any issues?  Do you know how the scent holds up over time?

Haha, here’s a completely different take on an orange soap - from my _crunchy_ line.  First, I‘m very happy to report that I survived the triple threat of soy wax, orange wax and an EO blend with 18% ylang ylang.  I was mentally prepared for the challenge, had everything lined up perfectly and had the soap in the mold in time to texture the top. The orange scent from the wax is not as bright smelling as orange EO, but it holds better for me than any orange FO or EO I’ve tried.  The color here is from the orange wax at 5% of oils plus a little yellow from the shea I used.


----------



## The_Phoenix

Uncolored soap made with rice water and bamboo powder for exfoliation. I normall don’t make soap on the weekend but my hubby took a longer-than-expected nap and I just happened to find myself making soap. He is now fully rested and I made soap. It’s a win win!


----------



## KimW

The_Phoenix said:


> Uncolored soap made with rice water and bamboo powder for exfoliation. I normall don’t make soap on the weekend but my hubby took a longer-than-expected nap and I just happened to find myself making soap. He is now fully rested and I made soap. It’s a win win!


Wowie - what a beautiful white!  Did you add anything to encourage/enhance the white?  Love it!


----------



## theplasticfantasty

I tried making soap dough for the first time! Total failure, it was rock solid after an hour and I couldn't even get the batch out of the container  haha


----------



## Jersey Girl

Mobjack Bay said:


> @Jersey Girl That soap is gorgeous.  I just made a test batch with NS Satsuma earlier this month.  I had a wee bit of ricing.  Did you have any issues?  Do you know how the scent holds up over time?
> 
> Haha, here’s a completely different take on an orange soap - from my _crunchy_ line.  First, I‘m very happy to report that I survived the triple threat of soy wax, orange wax and an EO blend with 18% ylang ylang.  I was mentally prepared for the challenge, had everything lined up perfectly and had the soap in the mold in time to texture the top. The orange scent from the wax is not as bright smelling as orange EO, but it holds better for me than any orange FO or EO I’ve tried.  The color here is from the orange wax at 5% of oils plus a little yellow from the shea I used.
> 
> View attachment 53691



Thank you! Thats beautiful. I love the  stamp!  I bought soy wax several months ago but have yet to try it. It’s on the list. Lol. I’ve never heard of orange wax. Will have to research that as it sounds like a great addition to help with the scent.  I didn’t have any ricing with the Satsuma. It does fade some over time.  Since I make relatively small batches and they go pretty quickly they still smell very nice. As things grow, I may have to think of alternatives as I absolutely love orange and other citrus scents and from my short experience in selling I’m finding people go for those scents more than others.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Jersey Girl said:


> Thank you! Thats beautiful. I love the  stamp!  I bought soy wax several months ago but have yet to try it. It’s on the list. Lol. I’ve never heard of orange wax. Will have to research that as it sounds like a great addition to help with the scent.  I didn’t have any ricing with the Satsuma. It does fade some over time.  Since I make relatively small batches and they go pretty quickly they still smell very nice. As things grow, I may have to think of alternatives as I absolutely love orange and other citrus scents and from my short experience in selling I’m finding people go for those scents more than others.


litsea holds well in my experience


----------



## Mobjack Bay

KiwiMoose said:


> litsea holds well in my experience


Yes, I totally agree.


----------



## The_Phoenix

@Mobjack Bay


KimW said:


> Wowie - what a beautiful white!  Did you add anything to encourage/enhance the white?  Love it!


No, nothing. I checked on it earlier and it was fully gelled (still quite hot) and slightly yellowish orange. I came "this" close to adding TD, but I restrained myself. I seem to be on a naked soap kick lately.


----------



## msunnerstood

theplasticfantasty said:


> I tried making soap dough for the first time! Total failure, it was rock solid after an hour and I couldn't even get the batch out of the container  haha


Did you cover the mold with plastic wrap? I find if im not making enough to fill a standard 1 pound mold, that putting it in silicone muffin cups and wrapping those with plastic wrap works well.



Jersey Girl said:


> Thank you! Thats beautiful. I love the  stamp!  I bought soy wax several months ago but have yet to try it. It’s on the list. Lol. I’ve never heard of orange wax. Will have to research that as it sounds like a great addition to help with the scent.  I didn’t have any ricing with the Satsuma. It does fade some over time.  Since I make relatively small batches and they go pretty quickly they still smell very nice. As things grow, I may have to think of alternatives as I absolutely love orange and other citrus scents and from my short experience in selling I’m finding people go for those scents more than others.


My favorite citrus scent is Blood Orange and Goji Berry from Aztec. 

I just put my Paddys Day soap to bed. I will pipe and place embeds in the morning.


----------



## TashaBird

Mobjack Bay said:


> @Jersey Girl That soap is gorgeous.  I just made a test batch with NS Satsuma earlier this month.  I had a wee bit of ricing.  Did you have any issues?  Do you know how the scent holds up over time?
> 
> Haha, here’s a completely different take on an orange soap - from my _crunchy_ line.  First, I‘m very happy to report that I survived the triple threat of soy wax, orange wax and an EO blend with 18% ylang ylang.  I was mentally prepared for the challenge, had everything lined up perfectly and had the soap in the mold in time to texture the top. The orange scent from the wax is not as bright smelling as orange EO, but it holds better for me than any orange FO or EO I’ve tried.  The color here is from the orange wax at 5% of oils plus a little yellow from the shea I used.
> 
> View attachment 53691


I love the idea of orange wax! I’ll have to see if I can find some. The orange 10x oil is so dark and fades a lot over time. Ylang Ylang is the only accelerating EO I’ve used. It caught me by surprise the first time!


----------



## Jersey Girl

msunnerstood said:


> My favorite citrus scent is Blood Orange and Goji Berry from Aztec.
> 
> I just put my Paddys Day soap to bed. I will pipe and place embeds in the morning.



Thank you for the recommendation. I’ll add it to my ever growing list!  I did purchase just plain Blood Orange from WSP a while back but haven’t soaped with it yet. Have you soaped with that one?


----------



## msunnerstood

Jersey Girl said:


> Thank you for the recommendation. I’ll add it to my ever growing list!  I did purchase just plain Blood Orange from WSP a while back but haven’t soaped with it yet. Have you soaped with that one?


Yes, several times. no acceleration or ricing. I did find it heated up a bit more than normal but No cracking or anything.. I would recommend checking the soap after 12 hours, Mine hardened a bit faster as well.

oops thats the aztec one, havent tried WSP

The true green color won't show up but in real life it's bright green. Here is my Paddys Day Soap in the loaf. I used a new piping tip that I won't use again, it just didn't give me the height I was looking for. For those who say they can't pipe soap, you can obviously see I still struggle with it but trust, it can be disguised.


----------



## KimW

msunnerstood said:


> The true green color won't show up but in real life it's bright green. Here is my Paddys Day Soap in the loaf. I used a new piping tip that I won't use again, it just didn't give me the height I was looking for. For those who say they can't pipe soap, you can obviously see I still struggle with it but trust, it can be disguised.


Puuurrrdy Paddy soap, I say!


----------



## Startree

sirtim100 said:


> Just tried out the shaving soap recipe donated by @Zany_in_CO and it's very very good.
> 
> And it's CP, so I think that's cocks a snook at the HP/stearic acid/tallow school of thought, or at least at the firm belief that CP shaving soaps cannot work, ever ever ever.
> 
> And it leaves your skin feeling like a baby's bum...





sirtim100 said:


> Just tried out the shaving soap recipe donated by @Zany_in_CO and it's very very good.
> 
> And it's CP, so I think that's cocks a snook at the HP/stearic acid/tallow school of thought, or at least at the firm belief that CP shaving soaps cannot work, ever ever ever.
> 
> And it leaves your skin feeling like a baby's bum...


Hi


sirtim100 said:


> Made my first batch of shaving soap based on the collective wisdom of SoapMakingForum (which is some pretty heavy duty wisdom), so many many thanks to you all, especially to Zany, whose recipe was the basis for the adventure. Went very well, although there was a bit of a hairy moment when it looked set to solidify before my very eyes, didn't happen though. Now it's in the mould and I'm quietly and slowly stropping my straight razor, waiting for the first shave in 4 weeks time with my super-duper new soap.
> 
> Happy soaping, everyone



Good day sirtim100  
I just found your post in my hours long search for a cp shave soap. Tried looking for Zany's recipe you refer to but cant find it. WOuld you be so kind as to share it please? I cant find stearic acid and am looking for a recipe without it that still works well. Ps. what did you shave test reveal? 

Thank you


----------



## Corsara

Mobjack Bay said:


> @Jersey Girl That soap is gorgeous.  I just made a test batch with NS Satsuma earlier this month.  I had a wee bit of ricing.  Did you have any issues?  Do you know how the scent holds up over time?
> 
> Haha, here’s a completely different take on an orange soap - from my _crunchy_ line.  First, I‘m very happy to report that I survived the triple threat of soy wax, orange wax and an EO blend with 18% ylang ylang.  I was mentally prepared for the challenge, had everything lined up perfectly and had the soap in the mold in time to texture the top. The orange scent from the wax is not as bright smelling as orange EO, but it holds better for me than any orange FO or EO I’ve tried.  The color here is from the orange wax at 5% of oils plus a little yellow from the shea I used.
> 
> View attachment 53691


I'm pretty new here, but I have been looking around for a source of orange wax. Where did you get yours from? Thanks!


----------



## Jersey Girl

msunnerstood said:


> The true green color won't show up but in real life it's bright green. Here is my Paddys Day Soap in the loaf. I used a new piping tip that I won't use again, it just didn't give me the height I was looking for. For those who say they can't pipe soap, you can obviously see I still struggle with it but trust, it can be disguised.
> 
> View attachment 53720


Nice!  Perfect St Patrick’s Day green!


----------



## The_Phoenix

Cut the soap from yesterday. It’s no longer perfectly white, which was to be expected—I used 27% RBO in this recipe. Used two OT FOs: Egyptian Musk and Peche de Vigne. It’s really lovely, delicately fruity yet deep.


----------



## violets2217

Waiting patiently for my last orders I placed 2 weeks ago to just be shipped already! I have lotion and stuff I want to make for my “mature” skin to be young and beautiful again! Lol! Is it just me or does that descriptive term irk you so much? I just wanna try my hand at lotion again! Anyways... I cut and stamped my avocado soap and organized my soap stuff!


----------



## Jersey Girl

Corsara said:


> I'm pretty new here, but I have been looking around for a source of orange wax. Where did you get yours from? Thanks!



i found this thread that may be helpful to you.





						Orange (Peel) Wax
					

There are some older posts and threads about orange wax here on SMF and I also found chemical information on the web. I linked everything I found, below.  I used it once as a post-cook addition to HP soap and months later it still smells wonderfully orangey.  I would like to try it in CP soap...




					www.soapmakingforum.com
				




This company carries it.








						Liquid Orange Peel Wax
					

This wax is super dark in color, and smells strongly of oranges.




					www.organic-creations.com


----------



## violets2217

violets2217 said:


> Anyways... I cut and stamped my avocado soap and organized my soap stuff!


I was scrolling by and saw my avocado soap pic really BIG on my monitor. I just noticed that it looks as though I put poppy seeds in the soap, but I only sprinkled on top for decoration. It must be the French Green Clay... yes? Interesting!


----------



## amd

Jersey Girl said:


> I did purchase just plain Blood Orange from WSP


I've used it in my rebatch soap and it holds really well. I haven't used it in CP yet, but I think I remember good reviews.

My soapy stuff from the weekend: 2 batches of beer soap, 60lb oil masterbatched, and 15 sugar scrubs - in addition to networking to expand further into wholesale.

Just for fun, here's some pics from last week's soap adventures....


----------



## Zing

amd said:


> Just for fun, here's some pics from last week's soap adventures....
> View attachment 53725
> View attachment 53726
> View attachment 53727


Look at those straight lines!!  Great subdued color choices, too.


----------



## The_Phoenix

Since the carrot tissue oil came out so well, I grated a butternut squash I’ve had for too long and am making butternut squash tissue oil. Let see how far I can push this “tissue oil” thing.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Corsara said:


> I'm pretty new here, but I have been looking around for a source of orange wax. Where did you get yours from? Thanks!


I bought mine on Amazon - Dr. Adorable: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HG24DLC/ref=cm_sw_em_r_mt_dp_TVA2TQQSQ4V2H1YPCD5E

Another source is New Directions Aromatics.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Good old BRV made today - this will sell out in 10 seconds!


----------



## msunnerstood

Not my official display photo but here is the cut of today's soap. My son wanted me to name it Shamrock shake but Id prefer not to be sued lol


----------



## KimW

KiwiMoose said:


> Good old BRV made today - this will sell out in 10 seconds!



BRV??



msunnerstood said:


> Not my official display photo but here is the cut of today's soap. My son wanted me to name it Shamrock shake but Id prefer not to be sued lol


Wohoooo - those came out nice!


----------



## Misschief

KimW said:


> BRV??


Black Raspberry Vanilla


----------



## KiwiMoose

msunnerstood said:


> Not my official display photo but here is the cut of today's soap. My son wanted me to name it Shamrock shake but Id prefer not to be sued lol
> 
> View attachment 53732


Sued?
How about Shamrock Shimmy?


----------



## dibbles

KiwiMoose said:


> Sued?
> How about Shamrock Shimmy?


McDonald's has a Shamrock Shake, which is what I think she was referring to. I was just about to post Shamrock Shimmy too


----------



## KiwiMoose

dibbles said:


> McDonald's has a Shamrock Shake, which is what I think she was referring to. I was just about to post Shamrock Shimmy too


Great minds think alike 
I didn’t know about the McDonalds shake. They don’t do that here.


----------



## TashaBird

I needed something to do productive that didn’t take much thought. Got a bunch of squeezies prepped.
Packaged a bunch new soaps to upload to my site soon.
Packed some orders for the usps.
Trying to just keep putting one foot in front of the other today.
Fortunately I find a good assembly line very comforting!


----------



## msunnerstood

KiwiMoose said:


> Great minds think alike
> I didn’t know about the McDonalds shake. They don’t do that here.


Ohhhh I love Shamrock Shimmy. Thank you both!


----------



## The_Phoenix

Taking soap photos for my website and labeling packaged soaps. Making banana soap later. 

I’ve begun applying to jobs. It’s time. It’s crazy that I’ve been unemployed since April.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Cut my BRV soap - AKA Mr Blobby.  It's what happens when one of the colours is thicker than the others when doing a line pour 
Pretty sure I can see some semen in there swimming up to meet their fate on the bar on the left


----------



## DKing

KiwiMoose said:


> Cut my BRV soap - AKA Mr Blobby.  It's what happens when one of the colours is thicker than the others when doing a line pour
> Pretty sure I can see some semen in there swimming up to meet their fate on the bar on the left


I always pull up the pictures of soaps before I read the comments.  I was thinking about how I really liked the way your soap looked....then read the comment you wrote.  Now it cannot be unseen.  lol


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken

Cut Abalone & Sea (WSP) and Apple Sage (BB).


----------



## violets2217

KiwiMoose said:


> Pretty sure I can see some semen in there swimming up to meet their fate on the bar on the left


I can't decide if that's a good thing or bad for a beautiful Valentine's Day soap or not...   

Ummm... I attempted the circling Taiwan swirl soap today. I think it went pretty well considering it was my first attempt. I kept grabbing my phone to take pictures, but I didn't wanna jinx it. I was messing around with the recipe just to try and make it a little harder of a bar and added Shea Butter... I kept telling myself not to and leave it be, so of course I added Shea Butter and it got a wee bit thick on me. Still swirled, but not so much at first, but weirdly enough a nice pretty swirl at the end of the loaf. Now I just need to figure out how to cut it! If I try again, NO shea butter! Its been noted!


----------



## MiaM

I cooked up a 1300 gram batch of dual lye shaving soap for my dear hubby. 
Tallow, Stearic acid, castor and coconut oil. SF at 3% with avocado oil, for his dry skin (after cook) Added sodium lacate for hardness. Made quite a fluff when I tested right after cooking. Used lemon and peppermint essential oils as fragance because he likes this combo. Its my first batch with stearic acid, last time I was told I could use a candle as I did'nt have stearic acid - that did not turn out very well, but I researchede and learned a lot. I hope its ok this time.


----------



## VikingChick

I finished rendering the 10lbs of beef fat I got this weekend!


----------



## msunnerstood

Well, I had intended to make some shampoo bars in Rain Barrel fo for men and some bath bomb in merlot.. but someone was working distracted and snapped out of it just as they were pouring rain barrel into the green bath bomb mix..  Thank god I only made 4. I dont know any men who use them but i suppose its possible


----------



## violets2217

msunnerstood said:


> I dont know any men who use them but i suppose its possible


My Son is the only one in the house that uses the bath bombs I made for Christmas. I had to make him another batch for his birthday end of January... LOL


----------



## Zing

I'm posting this here because I have been LMAO all day long.  Super stressful day and I have played this only like 100 times!  I think it's viral material.




__





						Hilarious “fancy soap”!
					

I’m not sure if I can share this here via this link. But Bryan Crasden and Jimmy Fallon did a song “Fancy Soap” and I’m dying laughing!!!




					www.soapmakingforum.com
				



And thank you, @TashaBird for starting my day out right!



KiwiMoose said:


> Pretty sure I can see some semen in there swimming up to meet their fate on the bar on the left





DKing said:


> I always pull up the pictures of soaps before I read the comments.  I was thinking about how I really liked the way your soap looked....then read the comment you wrote.  Now it cannot be unseen.  lol


Um *clutching pearls* can we please go back to the poopy topic?


----------



## dibbles

msunnerstood said:


> Well, I had intended to make some shampoo bars in Rain Barrel fo for men and some bath bomb in merlot.. but someone was working distracted and snapped out of it just as they were pouring rain barrel into the green bath bomb mix..  Thank god I only made 4. I dont know any men who use them but i suppose its possible


Is it very manly smelling? Maybe a different name if not - Skinny Dipping?


----------



## AliOop

violets2217 said:


> My Son is the only one in the house that uses the bath bombs I made for Christmas. I had to make him another batch for his birthday end of January... LOL


My grandsons love bath bombs! Of course, they are only 8 and 10, so that may change. It's funny how it seems that most men will take showers and not baths, but many of them love a good soak in the hot tub - basically an extended bath with more heat, right?


----------



## msunnerstood

dibbles said:


> Is it very manly smelling? Maybe a different name if not - Skinny Dipping?


ohhh I like that name. I would say its a more manly scent but not overly so


----------



## Basil

KiwiMoose said:


> Bleeding heart soap.
> 
> Here's my syndet shampoo bars unmolded:
> View attachment 53592
> 
> 
> And @Vicki C - Basil is a male's name, but it is rarely used these days.  It's very 'old England'.  However, it may make a comeback, like to many older names.


Basil makes a cool guys name. Didn’t know that. Basil is the goat in my avatar. She ( yes a female as well LOL) was born last year . My daughter was here and saw the birth along with her twin, Primrose. She decided to give them plant/flower names as THEIR mother is “Flower”. Anyway, I took her name . She never slows down. I hope that’s me too. A female that never slows down


----------



## TashaBird

Mailed a bunch of orders. That’s cool! Sent some soaps to my fam who I miss very much. I really miss my gbabies, and would usually have seen them several times over the last year. Also, ordered a jerky gun that a maker is designing extruder discs for. And, ordered my first FOs from NS. I’m missing florals!


----------



## Catscankim

amd said:


> I've used it in my rebatch soap and it holds really well. I haven't used it in CP yet, but I think I remember good reviews.
> 
> My soapy stuff from the weekend: 2 batches of beer soap, 60lb oil masterbatched, and 15 sugar scrubs - in addition to networking to expand further into wholesale.
> 
> Just for fun, here's some pics from last week's soap adventures....
> View attachment 53725
> View attachment 53726
> View attachment 53727


I love your layers!!


----------



## TashaBird

I’ve realized I may be getting my hopes up for these extruder discs I’ve ordered. We’ll see. Time for soap dreams.


----------



## Ellacho

My red rose soap was a total failure but I am happy with these soaps .


----------



## The_Phoenix

Those are gorgeous, @Ellacho! 

I have a flower-topped soap design planned next for spring but I keep putting it off. I just need to dig in and do it.


----------



## Ellacho

The_Phoenix said:


> Those are gorgeous, @Ellacho!
> 
> I have a flower-topped soap design planned next for spring but I keep putting it off. I just need to dig in and do it.


Thank you! It is a lot of work but the end result is so worth it .


----------



## VikingChick

msunnerstood said:


> Well, I had intended to make some shampoo bars in Rain Barrel fo for men and some bath bomb in merlot.. but someone was working distracted and snapped out of it just as they were pouring rain barrel into the green bath bomb mix..  Thank god I only made 4. I dont know any men who use them but i suppose its possible


My son uses my bath bombs all the time! Who knows.....you may end up with some converts!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Made Passionfruit and Pumice Gardeners soap today.  Used pureed passionfruit from our vine in the lye water, add the pumice at trace.


----------



## sherrig

I put some of my soap against the light to take a picture. Only to find the colour disappeared on me when I walked away


----------



## Zing

@KiwiMoose, impatiently waiting for the cut....


----------



## melonpan

The_Emerald_Chicken said:


> Cut Abalone & Sea (WSP) and Apple Sage (BB).


I really love the look of the Abalone & Sea! Can I ask which colour did you use for the bottom layer?


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken

melonpan said:


> I really love the look of the Abalone & Sea! Can I ask which colour did you use for the bottom layer?


Absolutely! I used a mixture of Cappuccino and Gold micas from Branbleberry and mixed in a little ground cinnamon to give it a sandy look. (I'm one to mix micas till I get the right shade, so sorry it's a little ambiguous.)


----------



## SPowers

Today I made a St Paddy's day soap (colour-wise anyway).  I didn't have the right green so mixed my own and very happy with the way it turned out.  It's an in-pot swirl - looking forward to the cut!  Think I might call it the Irish Clovers...


----------



## KimW

SPowers said:


> Today I made a St Paddy's day soap (colour-wise anyway).  I didn't have the right green so mixed my own and very happy with the way it turned out.  It's an in-pot swirl - looking forward to the cut!  Think I might call it the Irish Clovers...


Beautiful green!


----------



## SPowers

KimW said:


> Beautiful green!



Thanks, I used cobalt blue, neon yellow and a touch of neon green... I was really happy with the colour.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Zing said:


> @KiwiMoose, impatiently waiting for the cut....


Not posting the cut - not exciting at all.  Two colours - simple layer with charcoal on bottom and passionfruit yellow on top.  Specks from the ground passion fruit seeds throughout.
We have passionfruit coming out our ears at present!  Hubby brought a whole lot in yesterday and scooped out the pulp for freezing.  I see more passionfruit soap on the horizon...


----------



## The_Phoenix

KiwiMoose said:


> We have passionfruit coming out our ears at present!  Hubby brought a whole lot in yesterday and scooped out the pulp for freezing.  I see more passionfruit soap on the horizon...


Oh, envy. I make passionfruit macarons, passionfruit curd, passionfruit buttercream frosting, passionfruit pastry cream, passionfruit marble bundt cake...but I have to buy passionfruit (either the fruit or a puree) to make all of those lovely desserts. I think I need to plant a passionfruit tree this year.


----------



## Misschief

The_Phoenix said:


> Oh, envy. I make passionfruit macarons, passionfruit curd, passionfruit buttercream frosting, passionfruit pastry cream, passionfruit marble bundt cake...but I have to buy passionfruit (either the fruit or a puree) to make all of those lovely desserts. I think I need to plant a passionfruit tree this year.


Can't say I've ever had passionfruit.


----------



## KiwiMoose

The_Phoenix said:


> Oh, envy. I make passionfruit macarons, passionfruit curd, passionfruit buttercream frosting, passionfruit pastry cream, passionfruit marble bundt cake...but I have to buy passionfruit (either the fruit or a puree) to make all of those lovely desserts. I think I need to plant a passionfruit tree this year.


passionfruit vine :-D


----------



## Virgogoddess

Happy Valentine’s Soap
Aromatherapy Passion from NG. Love this smell. I only put it in the bottom of the soap cause it turns dark but next time I will put a little fragrance oil in my enbeds. That way you can smell it more from the top. Little things we learn.


----------



## msunnerstood

Finally got the right bath bombs made. Merlot & Chocolate.


----------



## The_Phoenix

Misschief said:


> Can't say I've ever had passionfruit.


It is my favorite fruit. It’s quite unique in that once you cut into it there are no cell membranes to fuss with (unlike an orange, lemon, or lime), and it’s very juicy without being dense (like a peach or mango or apricot). And the color...yowza. A lovely bright yellowish orange. I condense it in a pan with a little bit of sugar and water to the texture of syrup then add it to buttercream frosting g and pastry cream or whatever. It’s also AMAZING in a cheesecake.



KiwiMoose said:


> passionfruit vine :-D


It grows on a vine? Like a grape? I did not know that. I’m sure I could find a spot in my yard for a trellis/vine.

As for my soapy thing, I had about 760 grams from a previous masterbatch in a bucket. And another 2,700 grams leftover from my most current batch. My go-to mold is a 3,400 gram capacity slab mold. So using both leftover batches gave me the quantity I needed. 

I plugged both into the soap calculator separately to determine how much liquid and lye 50/50 I’d need for each. 

The plan was to make a four-color layered soap, using the 760 grams, bringing it to trace, coloring it, and using it as the first layer. Then used the other batch, bringing to trace, separating, and coloring the remaining three layers. Feeling pretty clever and proud of myself.


----------



## Martha

My soapy thing was catching up on pages and pages of this thread. It’s been so long since most of you posted that I couldn’t really reply. However, I’m dying to know the verdict on the rhubarb pie. And @KiwiMoose I wish we were neighbors so I could take some of the passion fruit off your hands. I buy it in syrup form and add it to water or seltzer. And buy it in yogurt.

I’m going to try to make a batch of soap today. A little scared as it’s been a while and my last few batches didn’t fall in the win column.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Virgogoddess said:


> Happy Valentine’s Soap
> Aromatherapy Passion from NG. Love this smell. I only put it in the bottom of the soap cause it turns dark but next time I will put a little fragrance oil in my enbeds. That way you can smell it more from the top. Little things we learn.


Wow beautiful soap.

Hello Friends . haven't posted in about a Month' trying a drop swirl.


----------



## FreshVelvet

Last night I took some photos of various soaps I've made since starting a few months ago. Trying to get better with my photography and create a variety of glamour shots. I put an example as my profile photo.

So many amazing posts above in this thread.... I feel like I need to do more, heheh. It's inspirational! Thanks.


----------



## Misschief

FreshVelvet said:


> Last night I took some photos of various soaps I've made since starting a few months ago. Trying to get better with my photography and create a variety of glamour shots. I put an example as my profile photo.
> 
> So many amazing posts above in this thread.... I feel like I need to do more, heheh. It's inspirational! Thanks.


If you have any helpful tips, consider posting them in this thread:

www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/photo-backdrops.82766/

I've been trying to upgrade my photo skills as well. I'm sure we could all use all the tips we can get.


----------



## JackofallShaves

I just posted a few tips on that thread!


----------



## violets2217

Ahhh Holy Heck! I’m done for the month! I  finished up some lotion and face cream this morning. Then decided 1 more try at the freaking challenge soap! My kitchen will not survive! I’m glad I decided to do the lotion first... I would not have made it otherwise! Gonna go clean...


----------



## The Park Bench

Misschief said:


> Can't say I've ever had passionfruit.


It is the trademark ingredient in Hawaiian Punch fruit punch beverage... My husband says that my head is full of useless information that comes in handy all of the time


----------



## GemstonePony

The Park Bench said:


> It is the trademark ingredient in Hawaiian Punch fruit punch beverage... My husband says that my head is full of useless information that comes in handy all of the time


Really? It's signature flavor isn't red food coloring? (Joking)


----------



## Sudds

Your photo looks fantastic along with your soap, great job!


----------



## msunnerstood

Technically the only thing soapy I did today took soap pictures. After work, I made starburst bath bombs, it's been my experimental thing lately. Tough shape to unmold with all the points intact. Id love to try the design in soap.


----------



## Vicki C

More color testing! Iron oxide, ultramarine, Two clays, and spirulina that was too weak. Learning.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Vicki C said:


> More color testing! Iron oxide, ultramarine, Two clays, and spirulina that was too weak. Learning.
> View attachment 53803
> View attachment 53804
> View attachment 53805


I love all the colors you’re getting in these tests!  Would you share what you used to get the pink to red series?

My soapy thing last night involved pushing the boundaries on a soy wax recipe, which is 20% soy wax with 10% shea, OO, 20% CO and RBO. I worked warmer than usual at 130F+ and upped the ante by using a 38% lye concentration to reduce ash. I went with the warmer temperature because I’m trying to avoid uneven coloring I had in the last confetti soap I made. That uneveness seemed to match the way the batter went into the mold, i.e. in horizontal layers. This batch was also made as a base for a confetti soap.  It came to emulsion pretty quickly, but then stayed nicely fluid even after I added the confetti (which I had warmed up in advance) and I would have been able to do a multicolor swirl. The color in the new freshly cut soap is also uneven, darn, but for a different reason or reasons.  It looks more like color morph associated with partial gel, with a ring of soap that didn’t morph sandwiched between morphed color, except at the top, which is weird.  What do y’all think?  The color is Klein Blue from Nurture.  It has been working well for me in various recipes, all gelled, but this might be the first time I used it at 38% lye concentration.


----------



## Jersey Girl

Mobjack Bay said:


> I love all the colors you’re getting in these tests!  Would you share what you used to get the pink to red series?
> 
> My soapy thing last night involved pushing the boundaries on a soy wax recipe, which is 20% soy wax with 10% shea, OO, 20% CO and RBO. I worked warmer than usual at 130F+ and upped the ante by using a 38% lye concentration to reduce ash. I went with the warmer temperature because I’m trying to avoid uneven coloring I had in the last confetti soap I made. That uneveness seemed to match the way the batter went into the mold, i.e. in horizontal layers. This batch was also made as a base for a confetti soap.  It came to emulsion pretty quickly, but then stayed nicely fluid even after I added the confetti (which I had warmed up in advance) and I would have been able to do a multicolor swirl. The color in the new freshly cut soap is also uneven, darn, but for a different reason or reasons.  It looks more like color morph associated with partial gel, with a ring of soap that didn’t morph sandwiched between morphed color, except at the top, which is weird.  What do y’all think?  The color is Klein Blue from Nurture.  It has been working well for me in various recipes, all gelled, but this might be the first time I used it at 38% lye concentration.
> View attachment 53813


That looks very cool!  The blue stripe around the edges is amazing. One of those “I meant to do that” moments!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

@Jersey Girl thank you. Right now I can only see it through a lens of disappointment about the color morph. If you like the look of the confetti, my tip is to put a small bit of cut up softish soap into a food processor and pulse away.  If the soap is moderately soft, it will form little rounded globs instead of chips. If the soap starts out very soft it will end up dough like, but not as smooth as actual freshly made soap dough. I would caution that making soap dough this way could strain the motor of the food processor.  Drier trimmings will tend to form chips or soap dust. At the right consistency, the little globs and dough can be used to make hand-formed spheres. Mine hasn’t come out smooth enough to do anything more intricate like flowers, leaves or creatures.


----------



## hlee

I cut confetti soap. I wish I would have used more confetti but oh well.
I used BB Sweet grass FO which I think has been discontinued


----------



## AliOop

hlee said:


> I cut confetti soap. I wish I would have used more confetti but oh well.
> I used BB Sweet grass FO which I think has been discontinued


That is such a pretty soap!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

hlee said:


> I cut confetti soap. I wish I would have used more confetti but oh well.
> I used BB Sweet grass FO which I think has been discontinued


I love minimalist confetti soap made with the bigger chunks.  Your soap is really nice.


----------



## hlee

AliOop said:


> That is such a pretty soap!


Thank you!
It smells a little like spring in the middle of this sub zero gloom going on here!


----------



## Misschief

hlee said:


> I cut confetti soap. I wish I would have used more confetti but oh well.
> I used BB Sweet grass FO which I think has been discontinued


Looks good! You know, I always say the same thing when I make a confetti soap. You think you have more than enough and it never is.


----------



## AliOop

I really like it.


----------



## linne1gi

I made Oatmilk and Honey soap - I purchased the embed molds from Lisa of I Dream In Soap.  They were quite easy to use and I highly recommend them if anyone is interested.


----------



## KimW

linne1gi said:


> I made Oatmilk and Honey soap - I purchased the embed molds from Lisa of I Dream In Soap.  They were quite easy to use and I highly recommend them if anyone is interested.


Love that lady!  I am currently hemming and hawing over her cute snowman mold.  Can't get over that one!


----------



## linne1gi

KimW said:


> Love that lady!  I am currently hemming and hawing over her cute snowman mold.  Can't get over that one!


I have that soap as well - it's too cute to ever use though!


----------



## Misschief

I'm starting my challenge soap... after I finish my 3rd cup of coffee.


----------



## hlee

SPowers said:


> Today I made a St Paddy's day soap (colour-wise anyway).  I didn't have the right green so mixed my own and very happy with the way it turned out.  It's an in-pot swirl - looking forward to the cut!  Think I might call it the Irish Clovers...
> 
> View attachment 53786


Love that color!


----------



## VikingChick

msunnerstood said:


> Technically the only thing soapy I did today took soap pictures. After work, I made starburst bath bombs, it's been my experimental thing lately. Tough shape to unmold with all the points intact. Id love to try the design in soap.
> 
> View attachment 53802


Love!!


----------



## paillo

I'm still in non-soaping mode for a few more days. Made more lavender and eucalyptus, and lemongrass litsea emulsified sugar scrubs. This time I halved the cetyl alcohol and made up the difference with extra mango butter. Added a little more emulsifying wax to cut down on the oiliness. Also cut down on the avocado oil and added jojoba oil.  Beginning to be happy with them though I still want more testers, have at least a dozen out.

Now I'm extracting more CBD and orange peel oil and finished a batch of salve containing 465 grams each of CBD and orange peel oil per ounce. That's still not as potent as I want it so will be bumping up the potency in the next batch. Far more potent than anything I've seen in stores, but that's beside the point.

Tuesday it will be back to salt soap, a fir needle and eucalyptus one and one with Dalmation sage, lime and patchouli. It may be my favorite winter EO blend and the guys like it too.


----------



## JackofallShaves

I ended up having to rebatch my previous batch to add some more fragrance. Just can't seem to get this FO to stick.


----------



## Angie Gail

I made a batch of goat milk soap using my new mold from Bramble Berry with goats on it. It's hot process so not as clean as melt & pour or cold process. I'm happy with how they came out though. They are scented with Moonflower from WSP.


----------



## Zing

Definitely NOT a good soapy day!!  I just posted a cry to help elsewhere.  I have good smelling soap but may have to toss it.  I used orange/tea tree/lavender, and the other one was orange/litsea/tea tree/bergamot.  Copied from eocalc.
Need soapy prayers here, people.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Roger planted some new flowers now the poppies have died off. It inspired me to make some soap I shall call ‘Wildflowers’.


----------



## Sudds

hlee said:


> Thank you!
> It smells a little like spring in the middle of this sub zero gloom going on here!


-11 here tonight, ugh



KiwiMoose said:


> Roger planted some new flowers now the poppies have died off. It inspired me to make some soap I shall call ‘Wildflowers’.
> View attachment 53834
> View attachment 53835


I love this soap, sooo amazing! I hate winter, I wanna move soooooo baaaad!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Sudds said:


> I love this soap, sooo amazing! I hate winter, I wanna move soooooo baaaad!


Thank you - I prefer cooler weather myself.  It's the equivalent of 89 degrees upstairs today, luckily we have air con up there for sleeping tonight!


----------



## GemstonePony

First attempt for January SMF is in the oven. Tried a recipe I hadn't tried yet with nearly half Aloe Vera Gel and a FO I hadn't tried yet. Thickened in a hurry and then stopped thickening, so I'm guessing it was the Stearic Acid and not FO or the gel (which was blended into lye solution). I almost dumped it uncolored in a different mold so I could start over with a different recipe, but then it slowed down, so I decided to go for the swirl anyways. Stayed fairly pourable throughout, though someday I should try this swirl with a recipe that doesn't accelerate moderately on its own.


----------



## Vicki C

Mobjack Bay said:


> I love all the colors you’re getting in these tests!  Would you share what you used to get the pink to red series?
> 
> My soapy thing last night involved pushing the boundaries on a soy wax recipe, which is 20% soy wax with 10% shea, OO, 20% CO and RBO. I worked warmer than usual at 130F+ and upped the ante by using a 38% lye concentration to reduce ash. I went with the warmer temperature because I’m trying to avoid uneven coloring I had in the last confetti soap I made. That uneveness seemed to match the way the batter went into the mold, i.e. in horizontal layers. This batch was also made as a base for a confetti soap.  It came to emulsion pretty quickly, but then stayed nicely fluid even after I added the confetti (which I had warmed up in advance) and I would have been able to do a multicolor swirl. The color in the new freshly cut soap is also uneven, darn, but for a different reason or reasons.  It looks more like color morph associated with partial gel, with a ring of soap that didn’t morph sandwiched between morphed color, except at the top, which is weird.  What do y’all think?  The color is Klein Blue from Nurture.  It has been working well for me in various recipes, all gelled, but this might be the first time I used it at 38% lye concentration.
> View attachment 53813


Wow that looks great, would be so nice for a winter snow soap. 
For the pink to red - if you mean the one with the black - I used red iron oxide  from TKB trading. @Todd Ziegler  recommended this source & I liked their products, prices and service even though they are shipping from the west coast. Red 541 that oxide has a bluish tint and they look a lot different now that they have hardened - more purple.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

@Vicki C thank you - yes, I was looking at the reds in the tray with the black.  I will have another look at TKB.


----------



## TashaBird

Just got back from a 3 day hunting trip. I hurt all over! I’m way out of shape since covid took my gym away. My new jerky gun arrived, now I want to make jerky! But, I bought it for the 2.13” extruder discs that I have on the way. I’m super excited to try them!! I am assuming some of the detail on some may be more than will work practically in soap. But, I’m excited for them anyway. I’ve got SO much soapy things to do over the next few days. But, I’ve also got to recover from hiking 7.24 miles, carrying gear, with a combined climbing elevation of around 1500’. Whew! (Didn’t get anything, yet. But, lots of good hunting and deep nature time!)
Edit add: I also received my order of Palo Santo fO from micas and more. I’m attempting to find FO I like, so far I only use EOs. It smells nothing like Palo Santo, but it smells kind of ok I guess. Not sold yet, but I’m waiting to decide until I use some and cure it. I also have some florals coming from NS, so hoping I find some that I like.



Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Hello Friends . haven't posted in about a Month' trying a drop swirl.


Your drop swirl looks so intentional and patterned, I love it! Mine always look.... abstract, random.

Is there already a translucent soap thread on here? I can’t find it. I bought Lovin Suds e-class, and I’m getting geared up to attempt it.


----------



## Zing

KiwiMoose said:


> Roger planted some new flowers now the poppies have died off.
> View attachment 53834
> View attachment 53835


I'm sorry, I can't keep up with you.  Now, is Roger your old husband or the new one that @Fendigirl has just cruelly cast aside after a simple mistake?
JK.  Twelve below temp here so I will gaze at your garden throughout the day.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

After looking at my blue and white confetti soap closely this morning, I’m convinced that the color morph is due to overheating.  At a 38% lye concentration, the soap had to get really hot to gel.  I guess the higher than normal working temp pushed this soap over the edge, plus the outside edges that discolored have some bubbles that I attribute to overheating. The lye conc alone can’t be the culprit because the blue mica color is perfect in a thin band that probably didn’t overheat.


----------



## violets2217

Clean 2/3 of my kitchen cabinets to make room for my soap additives. Organized and labeled them and my bulk dry goods cabinets. It’s a work in progress, trying to get all my soap stuff organized so that I don’t have stuff laying everywhere! 



And can someone explain to me why the leftover soap batter always swirls prettier than the originally poured soap? For some reason theses have soda ash where as the bars that were poured in the loaf mold do not!?!? Weird... is it because they did not gel?


----------



## Misschief

I cut my challenge soap this morning and took some photos. Will post in the challenge thread, too.


----------



## msunnerstood

Sudds said:


> -11 here tonight, ugh
> 
> 
> I love this soap, sooo amazing! I hate winter, I wanna move soooooo baaaad!


Also in WI -15 with -24 wind chill. Why do we live here?


----------



## The_Phoenix

You’ll all think I’m crazy for saying this but we’re considering moving to Maine from Southern California when my husband “retires.”


----------



## Guspuppy

The_Phoenix said:


> You’ll all think I’m crazy for saying this but we’re considering moving to Maine from Southern California when my husband “retires.”



 I'm with you, love winter! Under 10F is too cold for my old, thin-coated dog though so we don't go out much then. Otherwise I love it!

my soapy thing today: made a soap with an fo that 'slightly accelerates'. Riiiiight! Even adding it to the colors one by one it set up too fast for my planned drop swirl scheme! I admit I'm soaping  too hot these days but that's because my basement is currently 53F and if I try to let the oils cool they start to solidify like right now. Ah well. It was just a test soap. Someone will like the scent!


----------



## SPowers

hlee said:


> Love that color!



After a couple of days the colour looks more 'lime' than 'kelly' green... oh well - maybe I'll use my palm tree stamp and rename it Limarita or something!


----------



## KimW

Just noticed the "Masterbatch Lye" option in SoapMakingFriend calculator.   Wha?!  Niftyyy


----------



## KiwiMoose

Cut my wildflowers soap - very happy that the colours have come through as planned.
@violets2217 Yes my little 'leftover' soaps always get more ash than the main batch that always gels
@Zing Roger is the current Mr KiwiMoose.  I was outbid on the new hubby by @Catscankim


----------



## ResolvableOwl

I ran out of distilled water  … but gladly, just today it snowed here like it didn't in the last five years, so I collected some of the snow to melt up – that bought me a week or two to catch up with my terrible purchase organisation, to not endanger progress of my countless little projects.

Edit: Now all had thawed, and it was a good idea to filter the water. There might be no hardness cations in it, but quite some other dirt that I don't exactly want in my soap. We only had this crazy Sahara dust weather just two days ago, and I expected some of it to land into the snow. But luckily (?), that wasn't the case, just the ordinary dirt flakes left behind from carefully harvested fleur-de-snow.


----------



## AliOop

KimW said:


> Just noticed the "Masterbatch Lye" option in SoapMakingFriend calculator.   Wha?!  Niftyyy


Careful - it doesn't play well with vinegar as the additional water. Other than that, it works well!


----------



## Guspuppy

@KiwiMoose that soap is absolutely glorious!!!


----------



## KimW

AliOop said:


> Careful - it doesn't play well with vinegar as the additional water. Other than that, it works well!


Ah - good point!  Thank you!


----------



## Vicki C

More color testing. The green is annatto and chrome oxide, blue is two ultramarines. Other one is French green clay and indigo.


----------



## GemstonePony

Cut/beveled my SMF January challenge soap attempt. I'd attempted the pour/swirl knowing the batter was much thicker than ideal. It's a pretty soap, but not the swirl it needs to be, so I'll try again with a different recipe next week.
Also, made (syndet) shampoo and shampoo bars.


----------



## MonicaT73

Hello ladies.
I am super new to soap making but I am hooked!
Unfortunately, right now, I am able to make just one batch per week. This is my third batch: 
I used my own recipe (I am experimenting with oils: I want my soap to be vegetarian and possibly palm-free) and it was extremely soft when I unmolded 24 hours later...


----------



## Guspuppy

This is a total disappointment: the plan was to drag some 'stems' up from the grass and then drop swirl daisy colors on top. But it accelerated like wildfire even adding the FO one color at a time so it's just blobs. FO is Nurture's 'daisies in bloom'.


----------



## TashaBird

Guspuppy said:


> This is a total disappointment: the plan was to drag some 'stems' up from the grass and then drop swirl daisy colors on top. But it accelerated like wildfire even adding the FO one color at a time so it's just blobs. FO is Nurture's 'daisies in bloom'.
> View attachment 53879


I’m sorry it’s not what you were hoping for. It’s still pretty!


----------



## KimW

Guspuppy said:


> This is a total disappointment: the plan was to drag some 'stems' up from the grass and then drop swirl daisy colors on top. But it accelerated like wildfire even adding the FO one color at a time so it's just blobs. FO is Nurture's 'daisies in bloom'.


I agree - it's still a really pretty soap!


----------



## violets2217

Guspuppy said:


> This is a total disappointment: the plan was to drag some 'stems' up from the grass and then drop swirl daisy colors on top. But it accelerated like wildfire even adding the FO one color at a time so it's just blobs. FO is Nurture's 'daisies in bloom'.
> View attachment 53879


It’s beautiful soap... I just saw it on Instagram and thought it was a very cheery and happy soap... It made me smile!


----------



## Guspuppy

Aww, thanks ladies! I do like the colors, they came out just as I wanted. It's just not what was in my head!


----------



## TashaBird

Yesterday was prepping, packaging, and posting. Hoping I get some making done today! Doing a couple experiments with kaolin clay vs none. 
Also, my coworker lazy in the sun.

Omg I finally have money for the next NS mold I want and they’re out of stock! Pleeeeeze restock! This money burning a hole in my pocket!


----------



## JackofallShaves

Finally learned an important soap making lesson. Was making a small batch only with 2 lbs of oil and realized that I did not have the desired quantity of NFO with me only towards the end of the cook(needed 54 gms, I only had 30 gms in stock). After some crazy on the fly math, ended up splitting the batch successfully, but I will never start a cook again without measuring all the ingredients first.


----------



## Whillow

Hello all,
I cut soap before I headed to work this morning.
I am totally addicted to soapmaking.  I absolutely love it.


----------



## SPowers

KiwiMoose said:


> Cut my wildflowers soap - very happy that the colours have come through as planned.
> @violets2217 Yes my little 'leftover' soaps always get more ash than the main batch that always gels
> @Zing Roger is the current Mr KiwiMoose.  I was outbid on the new hubby by @Catscankim
> View attachment 53860



Beautiful... it does look like a bouquet of flowers!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Guspuppy said:


> This is a total disappointment: the plan was to drag some 'stems' up from the grass and then drop swirl daisy colors on top. But it accelerated like wildfire even adding the FO one color at a time so it's just blobs. FO is Nurture's 'daisies in bloom'.
> View attachment 53879


GusPuppy - if you don't tell anyone your plans they won't know.  I saw the pic before I read what you'd written and thought it looked amazing!


----------



## The Park Bench

Zing said:


> I'm sorry, I can't keep up with you.  Now, is Roger your old husband or the new one that @Fendigirl has just cruelly cast aside after a simple mistake?
> JK.  Twelve below temp here so I will gaze at your garden throughout the day.


12 below??? Good grief... Winter is an over achiever in your neck of the woods!


----------



## Guspuppy

KiwiMoose said:


> GusPuppy - if you don't tell anyone your plans they won't know.  I saw the pic before I read what you'd written and thought it looked amazing!



You are so right. But fellow soap makers know the disappointment of a thing not turning out like it looks in your head! 

it's starting to grow on me.....


----------



## Zing

Guspuppy said:


> This is a total disappointment: the plan was to drag some 'stems' up from the grass and then drop swirl daisy colors on top. But it accelerated like wildfire even adding the FO one color at a time so it's just blobs. FO is Nurture's 'daisies in bloom'.
> View attachment 53879


Okay now, "total disappointment" is a bit strong!  I totally get the disappointment of the mismatch between plan and reality -- but this is really nice looking soap.  I looked at the picture before reading your post and I saw a beautiful grassy meadow, sky, clouds, and glorious sunshine probably because it was SEVEN BELOW ZERO AND I WANT TO BE IN A SUNNY WARM GRASSY MEADOW RIGHT NOW!!


----------



## Booker

TashaBird said:


> Yesterday was prepping, packaging, and posting. Hoping I get some making done today! Doing a couple experiments with kaolin clay vs none.
> Also, my coworker lazy in the sun.


Those are some amazing soaps!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

One of these days I will stop experimenting with recipes, but I’m not quite there yet.  Here’s some soap I made yesterday using a tried and true lard-based recipe that has a good dose of OO. I usually soap this recipe between 85 and 90F and 35% lye concentration, but started this batch with everything at 73F and used 40% lye concentration. Wowsers!  I planed the tops because they were uneven, but there was no ash.  The batter stayed fluid for a quite a long time


----------



## The_Phoenix

Made more carrot soap. Here she is tucked into our cooler that I confiscated long ago. Threw in some colloidal oats and coffee grounds because people keep asking me for soap with coffee grounds.



Mobjack Bay said:


> One of these days I will stop experimenting with recipes, but I’m not quite there yet.  Here’s some soap I made yesterday using a tried and true lard-based recipe that has a good dose of OO. I usually soap this recipe between 85 and 90F and 35% lye concentration, but started this batch with everything at 73F and used 40% lye concentration. Wowsers!  I planed the tops because they were uneven, but there was no ash.  The batter stayed fluid for a quite a long time
> 
> View attachment 53889


Lovely colors and very nice design.


----------



## Zing

Mobjack Bay said:


> One of these days I will stop experimenting with recipes, but I’m not quite there yet.  Here’s some soap I made yesterday using a tried and true lard-based recipe that has a good dose of OO. I usually soap this recipe between 85 and 90F and 35% lye concentration, but started this batch with everything at 73F and used 40% lye concentration. Wowsers!  I planed the tops because they were uneven, but there was no ash.  The batter stayed fluid for a quite a long time
> 
> View attachment 53889


Wowsers is right!  What is that swirling technique?!


----------



## violets2217

Mobjack Bay said:


> I usually soap this recipe between 85 and 90F and 35% lye concentration, but started this batch with everything at 73F and used 40% lye concentration.


I always contemplate changing up my lye concentration, but always chicken out and stick with my 33%. I have been soaping at room temperature, which is usually 75 to 78F for me and I like it a lot! I might be brave next batch and try 35% lye concentration, I would love more working time. That’s a beautiful soap, awesome swirls! 

I got an inexpensive soap planer today from Amazon and tried it out. It was fun and made such a difference with the soap bars! I tried to bevel on it too, but I think I like my veggie peeler better. A good investment, indeed!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

violets2217 said:


> I always contemplate changing up my lye concentration, but always chicken out and stick with my 33%. I have been soaping at room temperature, which is usually 75 to 78F for me and I like it a lot! I might be brave next batch and try 35% lye concentration, I would love more working time. That’s a beautiful soap, awesome swirls!


Thank you ! I inched my way up on the lye concentration from 33 to 35 to 37/38 and now 40 over the course of a year or so, all without any issues.

@Zing  It’s a combination of a ”wrecked ring” type pour the acrylic pour artists do, with some swirled faux funnel pours over the top. All in a slab mold.  I over-ambitiously planned four wrecked rings, which required layering unique color combinations into 4 cups, pouring, swirling with a skewer and tilting/sloshing the batter in the mold.  I got through that part  but then realized I still had batter left , so I faux funnel poured the remaining batter around the slab and swirled it over/into the the first set of pours.

eta: @The_Phoenix - those are mostly Nurture’s Vibrance series micas, except the green, which is Jade Green I received as a sample.


----------



## TashaBird

Whew! Today was my second time doing 4 pull throughs at the same time. Doing a few small recipe adjustments and experimenting with kaolin clay vs no kaolin clay. I meant to take a pic of the bucket with all 4 in it. But I forgot. 
Vacuum sealed most of my extra batter so I can make soap dough. I’ve got new extruder discs coming that I’m super excited about! 2” diameter!! 
Also with some extra batter filled my fancy mermaid molds and my dragon mold.
I’m tired!!! 
Cutting tomorrow will hopefully be fun! Sopamine rush!!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Lovely as usual @TashaBird !

I just made another batch of White Sage and Lavender (form Candle Science) but this time used it in a pull through design.  Disappointed that it accelerated (as it did last time, but it was a very hot humid day last time and my oils/lye solution were also a lot hotter), but i managed the pull through successfully.  At least i hope I did - we shall find out tomorrow when i cut it.  I really love the scent otherwise I wouldn't have used it again.


----------



## Catscankim

I keep forgetting to go to the store for more lard and olive oil. I might have enough olive oil, but definitely not enough lard for a batch of my regular recipe.

So I am contemplating experimenting with whatever else I have and running it through soapcalc and seeing what i come up with LOL.


----------



## rdc1978

KiwiMoose said:


> Lovely as usual @TashaBird !
> 
> I just made another batch of White Sage and Lavender (form Candle Science) but this time used it in a pull through design.  Disappointed that it accelerated (as it did last time, but it was a very hot humid day last time and my oils/lye solution were also a lot hotter), but i managed the pull through successfully.  At least i hope I did - we shall find out tomorrow when i cut it.  I really love the scent otherwise I wouldn't have used it again.



I'm having the exact opposite problem.  I blended and whisked to emulsion, added my colorant, added my f/o (Green Tea and Cucumber from BB), and have been waiting for it to move out of light trace for like an hour now so I can add in some embeds.  I can't think that this is anything else other than the f/o, so if you ever want something that moves like molasses, Green Tea and Cucumber from BB might be the scent you're looking for!  As for me, I just want to go to bed already!



ResolvableOwl said:


> I ran out of distilled water  … but gladly, just today it snowed here like it didn't in the last five years, so I collected some of the snow to melt up – that bought me a week or two to catch up with my terrible purchase organisation, to not endanger progress of my countless little projects.
> 
> Edit: Now all had thawed, and it was a good idea to filter the water. There might be no hardness cations in it, but quite some other dirt that I don't exactly want in my soap. We only had this crazy Sahara dust weather just two days ago, and I expected some of it to land into the snow. But luckily (?), that wasn't the case, just the ordinary dirt flakes left behind from carefully harvested fleur-de-snow.



Its so amazingly cool that you can use nature instead of having to go to a store.


----------



## Ellacho

I made these batches over the weekend. Which would you prefer? I actually love the peach rose soap!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Ellacho said:


> I made these batches over the weekend. Which would you prefer? I actually love the peach rose soap!
> 
> View attachment 53903
> View attachment 53904
> View attachment 53905
> View attachment 53907
> View attachment 53911
> View attachment 53910


Gorgeous!  peach rose is my fav too - love the tops.


----------



## Martha

Cut my soap. I colored it with pink clay and activated charcoal. I forgot to add the eo, but it wouldn’t be one of my soaps if I didn’t screw something up.  Fortunately I used cocoa butter and it smells lovely despite my best efforts. The colors remind me of the pink tiled bathrooms from the 50s. It’s my first hanger swirl. Overall I’m pretty happy. Not my favorite color combo, but I think other people will like it. Especially if they have pink tile!


----------



## Zing

Martha said:


> Cut my soap. I colored it with pink clay and activated charcoal. I forgot to add the eo, but it wouldn’t be one of my soaps if I didn’t screw something up.  Fortunately I used cocoa butter and it smells lovely despite my best efforts. The colors remind me of the pink tiled bathrooms from the 50s. It’s my first hanger swirl. Overall I’m pretty happy. Not my favorite color combo, but I think other people will like it. Especially if they have pink tile!
> View attachment 53914


I'll take some of that beautiful soap!  Wow, looks like you're a hanger-swirling veteran!  We remodeled our bath but kept the floor, small tiles from 1932 mostly pink with black and white.  Not our first color choice but we've embraced it.  Now I make a lot of pink and black soap.


----------



## KimW

Ellacho said:


> I made these batches over the weekend. Which would you prefer? I actually love the peach rose soap!


BE-AH-U-TEE-FUL!!  I too like the peachy one the best!



Martha said:


> Cut my soap. I colored it with pink clay and activated charcoal. I forgot to add the eo, but it wouldn’t be one of my soaps if I didn’t screw something up.  Fortunately I used cocoa butter and it smells lovely despite my best efforts. The colors remind me of the pink tiled bathrooms from the 50s. It’s my first hanger swirl. Overall I’m pretty happy. Not my favorite color combo, but I think other people will like it. Especially if they have pink tile!
> View attachment 53914


Wow - so pretty!!  I think you must be a natural at the hanger swirl, lady.  I don't have a pink bathroom, but I do like the color combo!


----------



## The_Phoenix

Ellacho said:


> I made these batches over the weekend. Which would you prefer? I actually love the peach rose soap!
> 
> View attachment 53903
> View attachment 53904
> View attachment 53905
> View attachment 53907
> View attachment 53911
> View attachment 53910


These are all stunning! Did you pipe all of the roses or use a mold?


----------



## TashaBird

Usually I make myself do “chores” before the joy of soap cutting. But today all I have for myself is throwing laundry in the washer and playing with soap dough before I get to cut FOUR! I’m super excited for my workday!!! 
Recently someone on here responded to a photo of my workspace saying they’d be there all the time. I keep hearing that in my head. I feel really grateful! 
(Dishes gotta wait cause saponification yada yada...)


----------



## Ellacho

KimW said:


> BE-AH-U-TEE-FUL!!  I too like the peachy one the best!



Thank you ! This was my first time to pipe peach roses and I am really loving them!


----------



## TashaBird

So much is STILL a mystery! Why doeth the oils ooze up?!


----------



## Ryk.dan

It happened. And I am pretty excited. Bramble Berry delivery. I guess this is a soapy thing.

Well it is my first delivery from them and oh the joy. I spent a small fortune but the products arrived in a big box, with plenty of packaging. And the different smells were/are extraordinary!


----------



## SPowers

Beautiful soap and the roses are amazing.  Love them all.

Today I will try to remove my damaged soap and silicone mold from the wooden box... I think they may all be toast though!


----------



## AliOop

Results of last night's soap escapades:

Loaf Mold Soap -  design turned out as planned: a plain, cream-colored body with a swirled top (pic below). However, since I don't have a log splitter, after trimming all the inevitable trapezoids resulting from my kindergarten-level cutting skills, the bars are all different sizes. Ah well. Still going to be nice soap when it cures.

Taiwan Swirl Challenge Soap - ok, but not great. Colors are fine, but it was hard to get enough of the design going in my small 1lb tester mold, which makes four bars. I should have paid attention to the advice from @Mobjack Bay to mark the swirl points on the mold, because tighter swirls would have worked better. Also, I turned the first bars in the wrong direction for the second cut, so only the last two bars show the design. It's clearly a Taiwan circling swirl, but not a great one. No pics yet since it may be my only chance to make an entry.

Pull-through Soap - don't know yet. For the first time ever, the soap won't release from my PVC mold. Tried the freezer, then banging on concrete. Used a stainless measuring cup as a pusher, and it is now stuck to the end of the soap!   For now, it's gone back into the freezer to see if it will freezer harder so more condensation will form. I could potentially throw out the PVC mold and the soap, but I'm not tossing my nice stainless measuring cup!! I'll do a lot for soap, but I have my limits.


----------



## Ryk.dan

How do you get the cylindrical soap out of the PVC mold? Looks great!


----------



## Ellacho

The_Phoenix said:


> These are all stunning! Did you pipe all of the roses or use a mold?


Thank you! I did pipe all roses and leaves.


----------



## AliOop

Ryk.dan said:


> How do you get the cylindrical soap out of the PVC mold? Looks great!


Normally I just put it in the freezer for at least 30 minutes, and then let it sit out and start developing condensation for 5-10 minutes. Once that happens, it normally slides out with just a light tap on the counter or table. 

This time, with extra time in the freezer, and extra banging and smacking (a la @Dawni lol), the soap finally slid out. But the cup is still stuck in the mold.    The pull-throughs were less than fantastic, but much better than the last time I tried. I need to practice with those more.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Ryk.dan said:


> How do you get the cylindrical soap out of the PVC mold? Looks great!


You just bang the mold and it slides out.

I cut my pull-through today.  White sage and lavender, yum!  Not as good as @TashaBird's but she is the pull-through Queen!


----------



## AliOop

Love those colors, @KiwiMoose !


----------



## KiwiMoose

AliOop said:


> Love those colors, @KiwiMoose !


Thank you 
I'm just pleased it turned out!  The batter was very thick by the time i'd done pouring.


----------



## The_Phoenix

Well, it was a learning experience. I was so focused on having fluid batter that it was TOO fluid. I’m certain all three colors are fully mingled/mangled. Waiting a whole day to unmold and cut this is going to be torturous. I have no idea what to expect. Now I know why people invest in fancy dividers. Hmmm.


----------



## SPowers

AliOop said:


> Results of last night's soap escapades:
> 
> Loaf Mold Soap -  design turned out as planned: a plain, cream-colored body with a swirled top (pic below). However, since I don't have a log splitter, after trimming all the inevitable trapezoids resulting from my kindergarten-level cutting skills, the bars are all different sizes. Ah well. Still going to be nice soap when it cures.
> 
> Taiwan Swirl Challenge Soap - ok, but not great. Colors are fine, but it was hard to get enough of the design going in my small 1lb tester mold, which makes four bars. I should have paid attention to the advice from @Mobjack Bay to mark the swirl points on the mold, because tighter swirls would have worked better. Also, I turned the first bars in the wrong direction for the second cut, so only the last two bars show the design. It's clearly a Taiwan circling swirl, but not a great one. No pics yet since it may be my only chance to make an entry.
> 
> Pull-through Soap - don't know yet. For the first time ever, the soap won't release from my PVC mold. Tried the freezer, then banging on concrete. Used a stainless measuring cup as a pusher, and it is now stuck to the end of the soap!   For now, it's gone back into the freezer to see if it will freezer harder so more condensation will form. I could potentially throw out the PVC mold and the soap, but I'm not tossing my nice stainless measuring cup!! I'll do a lot for soap, but I have my limits.
> View attachment 53924



I have a 500 ml bottle of FO from New Directions... it's metal and the perfect size for the pvc mold.


----------



## TashaBird

KiwiMoose said:


> You just bang the mold and it slides out.
> 
> I cut my pull-through today.  White sage and lavender, yum!  Not as good as @TashaBird's but she is the pull-through Queen!
> View attachment 53928


Those are lovely! I’m just obsessed with them.



Ryk.dan said:


> How do you get the cylindrical soap out of the PVC mold? Looks great!


I had to catch these because they shot out of the molds. Freezer then sweat. 

HOT DANG!
Waiting to cut with such anticipation as to be physically uncomfortable


----------



## KiwiMoose

Soooo - I noticed this morning that two bars of 'leftover' soap (which I always pour into cavity moulds) that had previously been riddled with soda ash (@violets2217) were today very sweaty.  We have 76% humidity today which is higher than usual.  Results: sweaty soap = soda ash all gone.  I gave them a bit of a wipe to remove excess moisture and have put them in a room with a fan to see if they will dry out.  I was going to keep them for myself, bit if they clear up, they'll end up on my market stall!  Given that they're only 5 days old, the soda ash may well return though.


----------



## Ryk.dan

Cylindrical soaps (as do all of them) look fantastic! I am too scared to try that.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Another “wrecked ring” attempt.  After Sunday’s overambitious attempt, I think I got it right today.


----------



## SPowers

Beautiful!


----------



## The_Phoenix

Ellacho said:


> Thank you! I did pipe all roses and leaves.


So impressed. I have a sandalwood rose FO that’s just waiting for me to learn how to pipe roses.


----------



## TashaBird

I had a good working consistency on those 4 columns so I played with size of layer. I’m surprised that I can actually tell.


----------



## The_Phoenix

TashaBird said:


> I had a good working consistency on those 4 columns so I played with size of layer. I’m surprised that I can actually tell.


You must have the patience of an eagle. Is there a beginner’s kit for pull-throughs?


----------



## Martha

Zing said:


> I'll take some of that beautiful soap!  Wow, looks like you're a hanger-swirling veteran!  We remodeled our bath but kept the floor, small tiles from 1932 mostly pink with black and white.  Not our first color choice but we've embraced it.  Now I make a lot of pink and black soap.


I actually like the pink and black bathrooms, although the aqua ones from the same era are my favorite. My grandparents had an aqua one in mint (haha) condition. 


KimW said:


> Wow - so pretty!! I think you must be a natural at the hanger swirl, lady. I don't have a pink bathroom, but I do like the color combo!


You guys are making my day. I’m inspired by the beautiful (or should I say fancy? ) soap I see you do. I aspire to swirl greatness..


----------



## Basil

Mobjack Bay said:


> One of these days I will stop experimenting with recipes, but I’m not quite there yet.  Here’s some soap I made yesterday using a tried and true lard-based recipe that has a good dose of OO. I usually soap this recipe between 85 and 90F and 35% lye concentration, but started this batch with everything at 73F and used 40% lye concentration. Wowsers!  I planed the tops because they were uneven, but there was no ash.  The batter stayed fluid for a quite a long time
> 
> View attachment 53889


Really beautiful soap!


----------



## Sudds

Hope you like the cold and snow. I lived the first 25 years on the Pacific Coast, then 12 years moving around the country & Europe, and the last 40+ in WI. All I can think about is moving back home although, I am just too old to start over. I hate the cold, snowy winters and the humid, hot summers.  It hasn't been bad the past couple of years but this winter is making up for the last two years of decent weather. At present it is 4 outside but feels like -7 and tomorrow it is not getting above 0.  Presently we have about 15" of snow left on the ground. ug! Having friends and family helps a lot. My son and I are down to just the two of us so I do a lot of chatting with my friends in  WA and CA and I actually miss the rain in Seattle and the Pike Street Market, Ivars, and a great book store that is not far from the Market...it is very old, it smells of books and the old wood floors creak as you walk on them!


----------



## Vicki C

AliOop said:


> Results of last night's soap escapades:
> 
> Loaf Mold Soap -  design turned out as planned: a plain, cream-colored body with a swirled top (pic below). However, since I don't have a log splitter, after trimming all the inevitable trapezoids resulting from my kindergarten-level cutting skills, the bars are all different sizes. Ah well. Still going to be nice soap when it cures.
> 
> Taiwan Swirl Challenge Soap - ok, but not great. Colors are fine, but it was hard to get enough of the design going in my small 1lb tester mold, which makes four bars. I should have paid attention to the advice from @Mobjack Bay to mark the swirl points on the mold, because tighter swirls would have worked better. Also, I turned the first bars in the wrong direction for the second cut, so only the last two bars show the design. It's clearly a Taiwan circling swirl, but not a great one. No pics yet since it may be my only chance to make an entry.
> 
> Pull-through Soap - don't know yet. For the first time ever, the soap won't release from my PVC mold. Tried the freezer, then banging on concrete. Used a stainless measuring cup as a pusher, and it is now stuck to the end of the soap!   For now, it's gone back into the freezer to see if it will freezer harder so more condensation will form. I could potentially throw out the PVC mold and the soap, but I'm not tossing my nice stainless measuring cup!! I'll do a lot for soap, but I have my limits.
> View attachment 53924


I had to get a loaf cutter because I am so bad at cutting - it’s the same with homemade bread - ridiculously uneven slices of toast. It’s like I have a blind spot for cutting evenly. And.. the first pull through soap I made ended with a smashed soup can and shards of pvc soap mold all over the soap room. Not pretty. Now I line with a flexible cutting board!


----------



## TashaBird

The_Phoenix said:


> You must have the patience of an eagle. Is there a beginner’s kit for pull-throughs?


Raptors are totally my jam! I got the kit from wildplantanica I love it! I follow her instructions. Some come out amazing, and some kind of meh or weird. But they’re fun either way.

I was doing an experiment with this batch to see if kaolin clay really anchors the EOs. So two got KC and two didn’t. One with KC, it’s super visible, and the others not too bad. I’m not sure what I did different. 
One without KC got weird spots too! So I really don’t know!
I also played with soap dough today. 
I’m just anxiously awaiting my new jumbo extruder discs. I want to do something new and fun for my 100th (documented) batch. 
Here’s 4 of today’s 4.


----------



## Angie Gail

I've been making hot process soap for a little over a year but yesterday (and again today) I made my first batches of cold process soap. It's the same basic recipe I normally use (goat's milk and colloidal oatmeal soap) but with a 10% water discount. I poured the first batch in the new goat soap mold I got from Bramble Berry and the batch from today in molds shaped like Texas. It's going to be very hard to wait the day or two before unmolding them. It's fun though and nice to work with thinner batter for the more intricate molds.


----------



## violets2217

TashaBird said:


> Raptors are totally my jam! I got the kit from wildplantanica I love it! I follow her instructions. Some come out amazing, and some kind of meh or weird. But they’re fun either way.


I think the orange and blue one is my favorite but they a all beautiful!!!! Have fun with that 100th batch!!


----------



## AliOop

Vicki C said:


> I had to get a loaf cutter because I am so bad at cutting - it’s the same with homemade bread - ridiculously uneven slices of toast. It’s like I have a blind spot for cutting evenly. And.. the first pull through soap I made ended with a smashed soup can and shards of pvc soap mold all over the soap room. Not pretty. Now I line with a flexible cutting board!


This is the first time I've ever had trouble getting my soap out of the PVC mold, but apparently, I just hadn't left in the freezer long enough. Still trying to get the measuring cup out of the end of the mold, though. Turned that ridiculousness over to the DH to see what he can do with it.  

I do have a loaf cutter, but I don't have a log splitter for my slab mold. To create loaves from the slab (which can then go onto my loaf cutter), I have to cut by hand. It's never pretty!



Angie Gail said:


> I've been making hot process soap for a little over a year but yesterday (and again today) I made my first batches of cold process soap. It's the same basic recipe I normally use (goat's milk and colloidal oatmeal soap) but with a 10% water discount. I poured the first batch in the new goat soap mold I got from Bramble Berry and the batch from today in molds shaped like Texas. It's going to be very hard to wait the day or two before unmolding them. It's fun though and nice to work with thinner batter for the more intricate molds.


Congrats on trying CP! I also started out with HP and did that for years. When making cold process, instead of using a water discount (from the Water as Percent of Oils setting), it's much better to use the Lye Concentration setting or the Water:Lye Ratio setting. Your results will be much more consistent as you increase and decrease batch sizes.


----------



## msunnerstood

Its killing me not to make soap but im waiting for my new molds to arrive. I use silicone loaf molds for HP with no issue but using them with CP, I lose 2 bars every time because soap seems to stick in the corners. I bought two molds with removable sides.. should be here Friday.


----------



## Catscankim

Also killing me to not make soap. I cleaned my kitchen to have inspectors etc have to come through. It is killing me lol. I forgot to buy some  stuff...so I had a limited supply of lard/olive oil. So tonight I made a half-recipe and tried my hand at soap dough. I have now a bunch of little cups of different colors that I have no clue what I am going to do with later.

I really have no clue what I am doing with the soap dough if it turns out ok. I watched a video, and figured I would make a batch (500g oils).

It was fun. I got my soaping "out of me" and tried something new. I have six small cups of (hopefully) different colored soap dough LOL


----------



## Vicki C

AliOop said:


> This is the first time I've ever had trouble getting my soap out of the PVC mold, but apparently, I just hadn't left in the freezer long enough. Still trying to get the measuring cup out of the end of the mold, though. Turned that ridiculousness over to the DH to see what he can do with it.


Yes - I watched so many videos of people just pushing their soaps right out of pvc, looked simple enough. Mine was absolutely like cement and was never going to budge. I don’t know what I did wrong but I’m afraid to have it happen again. Good luck retrieving the measuring cup!


----------



## Angie Gail

AliOop said:


> This is the first time I've ever had trouble getting my soap out of the PVC mold, but apparently, I just hadn't left in the freezer long enough. Still trying to get the measuring cup out of the end of the mold, though. Turned that ridiculousness over to the DH to see what he can do with it.
> 
> I do have a loaf cutter, but I don't have a log splitter for my slab mold. To create loaves from the slab (which can then go onto my loaf cutter), I have to cut by hand. It's never pretty!
> 
> 
> Congrats on trying CP! I also started out with HP and did that for years. When making cold process, instead of using a water discount (from the Water as Percent of Oils setting), it's much better to use the Lye Concentration setting or the Water:Lye Ratio setting. Your results will be much more consistent as you increase and decrease batch sizes.


I did the lye calculator using Lye Concentration at 33% and then did the water discount. Was that correct?


----------



## Angie Gail

Here's the goat mold soap I used for my first CP batch compared to the same mold with HP (left - as if that's not obvious). I made my second CP batch yesterday in my Texas shaped mold but I'll have to wait a while yet to unmold that one.


----------



## Nibiru2020

I added clearing agents to my slightly cloudy liquid soap made on Feb. 4th... probably caused by fragrance oils.  Added 3% of batch weight of glycerin, isopropyl alcohol and sugar dissolved in boiling water.  Liquid soap was reheated to 150° F prior to adding clearing agents, now soap is being sequestered for a week to see how things go.


----------



## AliOop

Angie Gail said:


> I did the lye calculator using Lye Concentration at 33% and then did the water discount. Was that correct?


It would be better to choose a lye concentration or water:lye ratio that works for you, rather than discounting off the numbers in the calculator. Otherwise, you have defeated the purpose of using the soap calculator to figure accurate numbers for you. If you aren't paying attention, you also could accidentally end up using less water than is required to dissolve your lye. 

I'm not very good at this kind of math, but instead of discounting 10% off the 67% water, you could just use a Water:Lye Ratio of approximately 60:40. That's a pretty saturated lye solution, but if you are comfortable with it, that's what matters. Hopefully someone like @DeeAnna can confirm that or correct that math, as needed.


----------



## Angie Gail

Thanks AliOop! I made a small 16oz batch with the water discount and it amounted to less than an ounce of water (3.88oz down to 3.50oz) so it probably didn't make a big difference. I'll try the next batch with the whole amount from the 33% lye concentration calculation.


----------



## DeeAnna

@Angie Gail and @AliOop -- "Water discounting" suggests there's some official starting point (aka "full water") from which to take the discount. 

There isn't any consensus on what that starting point is, although many people assume it's the common default of "38% water as % of oils." 

There's also no agreement about how to do the math of discounting. You see this confusion in Ali's answer in Post 19857 -- If you decide your starting point is a 33% lye concentration, then does "taking a 10% discount" mean you multiply the lye concentration by 0.1 (33 X 0.1=3.3) and subtract that answer from the lye concentration (33-3.3=29.7)? Or does it mean you subtract 10 from the lye concentration (33-10=23)? Or do you add the "discount" instead, which seems at odds with the meaning of the word "discount."

Honestly, this is just too confusing and also not very helpful. 

My recommendation -- Just choose a lye concentration or a water:lye ratio and that's all you need to do. If you do one batch at 33% lye conc and the next at 40% lye conc, then just say that and you will communicate your point clearly. No need to make it more complex than that. 

So for example, if you want to soap at 33% lye concentration (aka 2:1 water:lye ratio) for one batch and at 40% (1.5 water:lye ratio) for the next batch, then that's sufficient. No need to talk about "water discount" or "full water".

I don't read this thread regularly, so if you want me to respond, be sure to use @DeeAnna to get my attention.


----------



## Ellacho

The_Phoenix said:


> So impressed. I have a sandalwood rose FO that’s just waiting for me to learn how to pipe roses.



Thank you! I have been trying to pipe roses since 2013 (on and off) but I wasn't getting any better. I wasted many soap batches so I finally took an online bean paste flower class last year. I am still learning how to pipe it better .


----------



## Ellacho

My recommendation -- Just choose a lye concentration or a water:lye ratio and that's all you need to do. If you do one batch at 33% lye conc and the next at 40% lye conc, then just say that and you will communicate your point clearly. No need to make it more complex than that.

I don't read this thread regularly, so if you want me to respond, be sure to use @DeeAnna to get my attention.
[/QUOTE]

Hi Deanna, I always love your recommendations !


----------



## The_Phoenix

Phew! That went much better than yesterday. Batter was the perfect fluidity. Not bad for my second attempt ever. Used popsicle sticks and chopsticks to sit in-between the silicone lining and the wood mold to prevent batter from leaking into the nearby cavities. The cardboard worked well but the fit along the bottom could have been tighter. That was fun!!!


----------



## The Park Bench

Vicki C said:


> I had to get a loaf cutter because I am so bad at cutting - it’s the same with homemade bread - ridiculously uneven slices of toast. It’s like I have a blind spot for cutting evenly. And.. the first pull through soap I made ended with a smashed soup can and shards of pvc soap mold all over the soap room. Not pretty. Now I line with a flexible cutting board!


A loaf cutter is on my short list.  I just need to decide which one


----------



## Adobehead

TashaBird said:


> Here’s 4 of today’s 4.


You are an Ace!


----------



## msunnerstood

I learned a very hard lesson today, NEVER use blue mica in bath bombs. 
On a positive note, my new soap molds came today!!


----------



## violets2217

So I just got my new shampoo bar press/mold and 3 oz individual round silicone molds for my condition bars. I just wanted to try them out and made a small 2 bar batch of each! They are humongous, at least they seem to be. 1 more ounce sure makes a difference. But now I have a question.... maybe I should post somewhere else... I poured my conditioner bars too soon and the mica settled to the bottom. Can I re-melt and re-pour them? And if I do re-melt them do I need to add more preservative?


----------



## Mobjack Bay

TashaBird said:


> I’m just anxiously awaiting my new jumbo extruder discs. I want to do something new and fun for my 100th (documented) batch.
> Here’s 4 of today’s 4.


Truly impressive!  I love the different designs for the pull through and your layering is perfect.

Do you use extruder discs for soap dough?

@The_Phoenix - that’s a gorgeous color combination and your swirls look wonderful!


----------



## The_Phoenix

Mobjack Bay said:


> @The_Phoenix - that’s a gorgeous color combination and your swirls look wonderful!


Thank you! I feel pretty happy with it. The hardest part was choosing colors. I didn’t think I’d enjoy making intricately designed soaps. It was actually quite relaxing.


----------



## Misschief

violets2217 said:


> So I just got my new shampoo bar press/mold and 3 oz individual round silicone molds for my condition bars. I just wanted to try them out and made a small 2 bar batch of each! They are humongous, at least they seem to be. 1 more ounce sure makes a difference. But now I have a question.... maybe I should post somewhere else... I poured my conditioner bars too soon and the mica settled to the bottom. Can I re-melt and re-pour them? And if I do re-melt them do I need to add more preservative?


Yes, you can remelt them and repour. Just melt until they're just soft enough to mix everything, not so hot that your preservative is compromised.


----------



## TashaBird

Mobjack Bay said:


> Truly impressive!  I love the different designs for the pull through and your layering is perfect.
> 
> Do you use extruder discs for soap dough?
> 
> @The_Phoenix - that’s a gorgeous color combination and your swirls look wonderful!


I’ve use the walnut hollow extruder with the extender and discs for that. But, I just ordered a jerky gun and some 2.12” extruder discs that I found from a new place soap stamps and stuff, I think. I can NOT wait for them to come!!!


----------



## TashaBird

So, I’m really sensitive to certain FO, and lots of my customers have a preference for EO. I like most EOs, so that’s what I’ve been using. I’ve got my blends I like, but between which ones are affordable and which ones stick, options are very limited. Really I’m missing florals! So, far I have bought 3 FO, and hated 2 (At least OOB). But, I hadn’t tried any from my favorite company yet, NS. After reading through all the reviews I ordered 3 and just received them. I’m so stinking happy! I love every one of them OOB! Those 3 alone could really improve my whole soaping game! Yay!!


----------



## Vicki C

TashaBird said:


> So, I’m really sensitive to certain FO, and lots of my customers have a preference for EO. I like most EOs, so that’s what I’ve been using. I’ve got my blends I like, but between which ones are affordable and which ones stick, options are very limited. Really I’m missing florals! So, far I have bought 3 FO, and hated 2 (At least OOB). But, I hadn’t tried any from my favorite company yet, NS. After reading through all the reviews I ordered 3 and just received them. I’m so stinking happy! I love every one of them OOB! Those 3 alone could really improve my whole soaping game! Yay!!


Nice! What’s NS? Nature something?


----------



## violets2217

Misschief said:


> Yes, you can remelt them and repour. Just melt until they're just soft enough to mix everything, not so hot that your preservative is compromised.


Thanks...I figured so. But wanted more knowledgeable directions!


----------



## msunnerstood

My first batch in the new molds. Black Raspberry Vanilla. the inside has a layer of pink on the bottom, then a layer of dark purple and white, topped with a layer of pink and of course, some glitter. I doubt my layers are even but oh well.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Somwhow I managed to totally miss all of the threads about using extruders to make embeds with soap dough, but I’m sort of caught up now.

Here’s the top of my soap from yesterday. I’m really excited about fine detail I can get using this technique and how much variation is possible. Now all I need is a bigger slab mold!


----------



## TashaBird

Vicki C said:


> Nice! What’s NS? Nature something?


Nurture Soap


----------



## AliOop

DeeAnna said:


> @Angie Gail and @AliOop -- "Water discounting" suggests there's some official starting point (aka "full water") from which to take the discount.
> 
> My recommendation -- Just choose a lye concentration or a water:lye ratio and that's all you need to do. If you do one batch at 33% lye conc and the next at 40% lye conc, then just say that and you will communicate your point clearly. No need to make it more complex than that.
> 
> So for example, if you want to soap at 33% lye concentration (aka 2:1 water:lye ratio) for one batch and at 40% (1.5 water:lye ratio) for the next batch, then that's sufficient. No need to talk about "water discount" or "full water".


Thanks, @DeeAnna, that was the same recommendation I was trying to give, but you said it more clearly. Discounting from a specific lye percentage makes my head spin!


----------



## AliOop

The_Phoenix said:


> Phew! That went much better than yesterday. Batter was the perfect fluidity. Not bad for my second attempt ever. Used popsicle sticks and chopsticks to sit in-between the silicone lining and the wood mold to prevent batter from leaking into the nearby cavities. The cardboard worked well but the fit along the bottom could have been tighter. That was fun!!!


Those are beautiful! Hopefully you weren't planning to enter them in the challenge, because you can't post pics outside the official challenge thread. And I'm not just saying that because it's the best TCS I've seen so far, either...


----------



## The_Phoenix

AliOop said:


> Those are beautiful! Hopefully you weren't planning to enter them in the challenge, because you can't post pics outside the official challenge thread. And I'm not just saying that because it's the best TCS I've seen so far, either...


No, I’m not eligible to participate in the challenge. I appreciate you looking out for me, @AliOop!


----------



## GemstonePony

The_Phoenix said:


> No, I’m not eligible to participate in the challenge. I appreciate you looking out for me, @AliOop! ❤


Wait, why aren't you eligible? You joined August last year, and you've done well over 50 posts/messages.


----------



## The_Phoenix

GemstonePony said:


> Wait, why aren't you eligible? You joined August last year, and you've done well over 50 posts/messages.


I think because I’m not a supporting member?

Edited to add hat I’ve assumed that the challenge was only open to contributing members. Am I wrong about that?


----------



## GemstonePony

The_Phoenix said:


> I think because I’m not a supporting member?


That's not a requirement, amd and DKing are signed up, and they're not supporting members. You just need to copy the last sign-ups post in the challenge thread and add your name to it in your post to that thread to sign up. Since you've already posted pics, that soap isn't eligible, but you've got until February 28th if you want to sign up and make another soap to enter.


----------



## Catscankim

The_Phoenix said:


> I think because I’m not a supporting member?
> 
> Edited to add hat I’ve assumed that the challenge was only open to contributing members. Am I wrong about that?



Read the opening contest rules. You need to meet requirements, yes. But you have met them. 50 posts, and a member for I think 1 month


----------



## GemstonePony

The_Phoenix said:


> I think because I’m not a supporting member?
> 
> Edited to add hat I’ve assumed that the challenge was only open to contributing members. Am I wrong about that?


You have to have been a member of the forum, i.e. had a profile here, for a month, but you don't need to be a contributing member. And you've done over 175 posts, so you've more than met the minimum requirement of 50.


----------



## dibbles

The_Phoenix said:


> No, I’m not eligible to participate in the challenge. I appreciate you looking out for me, @AliOop! ❤


You are definitely eligible to play along in the challenges. I hope you sign up and try again. Your soap is beautiful!


----------



## rdc1978

First time really using embeds.  I am vascillating on whether I like them or not.  I think I do?


----------



## KiwiMoose

rdc1978 said:


> First time really using embeds.  I am vascillating on whether I like them or not.  I think I do?


*googles vacillating*


----------



## Vicki C

TashaBird said:


> Nurture Soap


Oh duh of course I’ve bought stuff from them.


----------



## Cosmo71

Susie said:


> I do not care for either scent, to be honest.  But, she loves them.  I used peppermint on a 2:1 ratio to the lavender.  It smelled too "what the heck is that?" with a 1:1 ratio.  This way it is peppermint with a hint of the lavender.


I use lavender mint from Natures garden and really like it. The mint does seem stronger than the lavender but I prefer it to the lavender soap. I use a light green, lavender and white and make a beautiful design.


----------



## Angie Gail

Here's my second batch of CP. I've been making hot process using these same molds but it sure works better with the more fluid CP soap.


----------



## rdc1978

Angie Gail said:


> Here's my second batch of CP. I've been making hot process using these same molds but it sure works better with the more fluid CP soap.



LOL, right?  That state mold is cute!


----------



## Angie Gail

rdc1978 said:


> LOL, right?  That state mold is cute!


It was wild being able to pour soap instead of glopping it into the mold! I love that Texas mold. I found it at HEB (a Texas grocery store chain). They are popular here at craft shows. I also have a Texas shaped ice cube mold and cornbread pan (also found at HEB).


----------



## rdc1978

Angie Gail said:


> It was wild being able to pour soap instead of glopping it into the mold! I love that Texas mold. I found it at HEB (a Texas grocery store chain). They are popular here at craft shows. I also have a Texas shaped ice cube mold and cornbread pan (also found at HEB).



LOL, I've tried fluid HP soapmaking but no matter how many tricks I try there was always the element of glop! getting it into the mold.  

LOL, but I do like it since I can use f/o that would be disastrous in CP!  How cool to have both skill sets.


----------



## Angie Gail

rdc1978 said:


> LOL, I've tried fluid HP soapmaking but no matter how many tricks I try there was always the element of glop! getting it into the mold.
> 
> LOL, but I do like it since I can use f/o that would be disastrous in CP!  How cool to have both skill sets.


I've actually had success using these more intricate molds with HP but CP is definitely easier. Right at the end I add in the sodium lactate to the HP soap and stir very vigorously. It's still "gloppy" but easier to work with then without the SL. Then I just slap the molds down on the counter (like you would with cake batter) and it usually worked pretty good. It'll be fun though to have them look smoother and to play around with swirls and things!


----------



## AliOop

dibbles said:


> You are definitely eligible to play along in the challenges. I hope you sign up and try again. Your soap is beautiful!


I second that!


----------



## TashaBird

Last spring I bought a lamb from my friends small flock. I just made a giant batch of bone broth from it. I chilled the broth and lifted off the fat cap. Then I wet rendered it 3-4 times. It’s white and pretty now, and only a tiny bit lamb-y smelling. Today I’m going to make a small soap batch with it as %50 of my fat.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

TashaBird said:


> Just got back from a 3 day hunting trip. I hurt all over! I’m way out of shape since covid took my gym away. My new jerky gun arrived, now I want to make jerky! But, I bought it for the 2.13” extruder discs that I have on the way. I’m super excited to try them!! I am assuming some of the detail on some may be more than will work practically in soap. But, I’m excited for them anyway. I’ve got SO much soapy things to do over the next few days. But, I’ve also got to recover from hiking 7.24 miles, carrying gear, with a combined climbing elevation of around 1500’. Whew! (Didn’t get anything, yet. But, lots of good hunting and deep nature time!)
> Edit add: I also received my order of Palo Santo fO from micas and more. I’m attempting to find FO I like, so far I only use EOs. It smells nothing like Palo Santo, but it smells kind of ok I guess. Not sold yet, but I’m waiting to decide until I use some and cure it. I also have some florals coming from NS, so hoping I find some that I like.
> 
> 
> Your drop swirl looks so intentional and patterned, I love it! Mine always look.... abstract, random.
> 
> Is there already a translucent soap thread on here? I can’t find it. I bought Lovin Suds e-class, and I’m getting geared up to attempt it.


You're hunting trip sounds like you now need a vaykay from your few days off' lol.  I've been trying FO'S from varioues supplyers' after the soap cures the scent iss'nt as strong as EO'S & the scent smells off w/ many of them, I'll keep searching for a FO that fits the bill.  Appreciate your kind words on my drop swirl so kind. Thank goodness for E-class's .



MonicaT73 said:


> Hello ladies.
> I am super new to soap making but I am hooked!
> Unfortunately, right now, I am able to make just one batch per week. This is my third batch:
> I used my own recipe (I am experimenting with oils: I want my soap to be vegetarian and possibly palm-free) and it was extremely soft when I unmolded 24 hours later...


Beautiful Soap 



TashaBird said:


> Whew! Today was my second time doing 4 pull throughs at the same time. Doing a few small recipe adjustments and experimenting with kaolin clay vs no kaolin clay. I meant to take a pic of the bucket with all 4 in it. But I forgot.
> Vacuum sealed most of my extra batter so I can make soap dough. I’ve got new extruder discs coming that I’m super excited about! 2” diameter!!
> Also with some extra batter filled my fancy mermaid molds and my dragon mold.
> I’m tired!!!
> Cutting tomorrow will hopefully be fun! Sopamine rush!!


Always love viewing your soap' your artistic ability is second to none' looking forward to seeing after the cut. Love your mermaid mold as-well.



TashaBird said:


> Raptors are totally my jam! I got the kit from wildplantanica I love it! I follow her instructions. Some come out amazing, and some kind of meh or weird. But they’re fun either way.
> 
> I was doing an experiment with this batch to see if kaolin clay really anchors the EOs. So two got KC and two didn’t. One with KC, it’s super visible, and the others not too bad. I’m not sure what I did different.
> One without KC got weird spots too! So I really don’t know!
> I also played with soap dough today.
> I’m just anxiously awaiting my new jumbo extruder discs. I want to do something new and fun for my 100th (documented) batch.
> Here’s 4 of today’s 4.


Beautiful Soap 



msunnerstood said:


> My first batch in the new molds. Black Raspberry Vanilla. the inside has a layer of pink on the bottom, then a layer of dark purple and white, topped with a layer of pink and of course, some glitter. I doubt my layers are even but oh well.
> 
> View attachment 53958


omg love the vibrant red' Beautiful. What Mica Company & Name of Color did you use? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## TashaBird

Made a %50 lamb fat! %100 local goat milk. Local honey, and scented with Vetyver FO from CC,  and a red clay swirl. 
Processed some soap dough. 
Avoiding a ginormous sink of dishes. This seems like a danger of having lots of dishes and tools.

Also thanks to @AliOop (I think) who suggested a paint brush, I FINALLY got facial details on these mermaids!


----------



## amd

GemstonePony said:


> amd and DKing are signed up, and they're not supporting members


What? Hmmm... I used to be a supporting member and I thought I had paid my support dues in April/May. I'll have to look into this and correct it as I do want to support the forum.

My soapy stuff has not been very soapy - well, unless you count trying to make 40 MP embeds from a single cavity mold. so.painful. but I can't find a mold with multiple cavities that I like. Otherwise I've been tweaking my sales spreadsheet from last year to figure out how much stuff I really need to make and then get myself stocked. I think I've got it all sorted out now and planned out. Hubby made me two more molds a month ago, so I've got it figured out to pour 3 batches during each soap session, and then it will just be getting B&B ready to roll out. Hopefully that gets me through the summer without having to make anything (cuz my dungeon is hot and I don't like hot). So tonight I'll be working through more embeds, and then mixing lye to start making soaps for the weekend. BONUS, just remembered/realized that I have Monday off as a holiday! Oh, and working on my challenge entry too...


----------



## AliOop

The Park Bench said:


> A loaf cutter is on my short list.  I just need to decide which one


I *love* my Nurture 9-bar cutter. It was less expensive and smaller to store than the longer cutter. It is made in the US, ships fast, is sturdy as a tank, and cuts like buttah. 

They do offer an extension deck for longer loaves, but I didn't want to pay for that. So, I just use a book, a block of wood, or my hands to hold up or prop up the part of any longer loaf that hangs off the cutter. 

They go out of stock pretty quickly, so if you want one, I recommend signing up to be notified when they are in stock (do that for each color you'd be willing to buy). Then when you get the email, get that baby in your cart and press Purchase - because they go fast!


----------



## msunnerstood

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> omg love the vibrant red' Beautiful. What Mica Company & Name of Color did you use? If you don't mind me asking.


Mad Micas and the color is Voodoo which is a reddish pink. 

Here is the cut. This mold is far shorter than I thought it would be. not sure how I feel about that but I just cut the bars thicker. Also, ignore the nowhere near straight layer lol


----------



## TashaBird

This soap dough has been air tight saponifying for a couple weeks at least. It’s still a bit too sticky for the thing I want to do. So I smooshed some arrowroot into it.
if I let it sit out for a few hours, would that also help?


----------



## violets2217

TashaBird said:


> Last spring I bought a lamb from my friends small flock.


When I started reading this post I thought... "awww... She got a pet! The cutest one in the world, I bet" Then I continued reading.... had a Silence of the lambs flashback, then wondered what kinda soap that's gonna make!?!?!?!


----------



## GemstonePony

TashaBird said:


> This soap dough has been air tight saponifying for a couple weeks at least. It’s still a bit too sticky for the thing I want to do. So I smooshed some arrowroot into it.
> if I let it sit out for a few hours, would that also help?


Yes. Let it dry if it's too sticky, add distilled water if it's too hard.


----------



## Dawni

Did y'all miss me? I sure missed you all! Hehehe

Made 3 batches of soap so far this year.. All of em custom lard soaps




First one for a friend's husband. Made uncolored soap, separated out parts after the cook and colored with oxides. 




Second n third for a couple. Purple n blue are again oxides, but the yellow is turmeric added straight to the oils. Used my triple slow cooker thing here.. Uncolored soap was separated a few minutes after it traced, then the colors were added.


----------



## AliOop

@Dawni I was just wondering the other day, "Where's Dawni??" 

That top soap is absolutely gorgeous, btw.


----------



## Dawni

AliOop said:


> @Dawni I was just wondering the other day, "Where's Dawni??"
> 
> That top soap is absolutely gorgeous, btw.


Thank you! 
Took a sorta break after the holidays.. Spent more time with dad (who comes home for one month once a year, but he's retiring soon so the trips are getting more frequent and longer).


----------



## amd

Made a few more embeds, MB a vegan oil blend, and mixed lye to make 3 batches of soap tonight. Sounds like a wonderful way to start my 3-day weekend! Up tonight is OMH Lavender Sage x2, and a vegan aloe using a Cool Water dupe... and making more embeds.


----------



## hlee

Some new oils came today. Rice bran which I have never used and Sunflower which I have rarely used. I have to create a new recipe now.


----------



## Angie Gail

hlee said:


> Some new oils came today. Rice bran which I have never used and Sunflower which I have rarely used. I have to create a new recipe now.


I use Sunflower oil in my "standard" recipe. I use 15% and I think the general rule of thumb is no more than 25% (at least that's what I found doing some research).


----------



## hlee

Angie Gail said:


> I use Sunflower oil in my "standard" recipe. I use 15% and I think the general rule of thumb is no more than 25% (at least that's what I found doing some research).


Thank you for that.


----------



## AliOop

I cleaned my saved cooking fats and ended up with almost two quarts of golden yellow solid fat: mostly tallow and lard, with a smidge each of schmaltz, duck fat, and olive oil (the source of the yellow, along with some of the turmeric that was used to season the chicken).

I affectionately call this my Barnyard Soap, but it is actually my husband's neem-molasses-colloidal oat bar. He lost his sense of smell several decades ago, so the neem smell doesn't faze him at all. The tallow-lard-oatmeal neem combo seems to agree with his eczema and psoriasis, too.


----------



## hlee

msunnerstood said:


> Mad Micas and the color is Voodoo which is a reddish pink.
> 
> Here is the cut. This mold is far shorter than I thought it would be. not sure how I feel about that but I just cut the bars thicker. Also, ignore the nowhere near straight layer lol
> 
> View attachment 53978


Beautiful Valentine soap!


----------



## KimW

Dawni said:


> Did y'all miss me? I sure missed you all! Hehehe


Yes!  Beautiful soaps and lovely new picture of you as well.  Glad you had some nice time with Dad!


----------



## TashaBird

@Dawni totally missed you! Gorgeous soap!


----------



## Dawni

KimW said:


> Yes!  Beautiful soaps and lovely new picture of you as well.  Glad you had some nice time with Dad!


Aww thank you! It's probably the only time during this pandemic that I got to dress up, wear jewelry and makeup too haha. That pic was taken on my cousin's 18th birthday, in our (semi-outdoor) garage lol coz we couldn't go anywhere... We DIYed all the decorations using whatever we had in the house, we put together her (and other family members' outfits) outfits from mine n my sister's clothes - theme was boho - and for souvenirs, they got my soaps and lotion bars hehe. That kept me busy for half of January too.

Here's a shot of her n my son where you can see more







TashaBird said:


> @Dawni totally missed you! Gorgeous soap!


Missed seeing your stuff, good thing I see em on IG lol


----------



## Catscankim

Dawni said:


> Aww thank you! It's probably the only time during this pandemic that I got to dress up, wear jewelry and makeup too haha. That pic was taken on my cousin's 18th birthday, in our (semi-outdoor) garage lol coz we couldn't go anywhere... We DIYed all the decorations using whatever we had in the house, we put together her (and other family members' outfits) outfits from mine n my sister's clothes - theme was boho - and for souvenirs, they got my soaps and lotion bars hehe. That kept me busy for half of January too.
> 
> Here's a shot of her n my son where you can see more
> View attachment 54006
> 
> 
> Missed seeing your stuff, good thing I see em on IG lol


Missed you girl!!! I was thinking just last night that I got to IG you! Glad all is well.


----------



## Dawni

Hugs @Catscankim 

I rebatched all my soap scrapings from the holiday batches (and some before that). The white bits are probably the salt bar pieces that got mixed in when they shouldn't have been lol.

The green is some weird colorant included in the destash I got some time back, labeled "organic mineral colorant" so I figured what the H let's use it - my rebatches are for me and mine anyway. Also I figured it was a good time to try one of those old FOs I posted about. So far so good. I have no idea what scent this is but my kitchen smells like a spa lol, and so strong at just 1.5% FO.





I also practiced my bevelling on one side of one bar. Emm.. I need a lot more practice lol


----------



## GemstonePony

Second attempt at February SMF challenge in the oven. This recipe moved faster than I expected, which was fine. If I decide to do a 3rd attempt, I've got a recipe that I know traces painfully slow and uses oils that I'm trying to clear out anyways.


----------



## Catscankim

Dawni said:


> Hugs @Catscankim
> 
> I rebatched all my soap scrapings from the holiday batches (and some before that). The white bits are probably the salt bar pieces that got mixed in when they shouldn't have been lol.
> 
> The green is some weird colorant included in the destash I got some time back, labeled "organic mineral colorant" so I figured what the H let's use it - my rebatches are for me and mine anyway. Also I figured it was a good time to try one of those old FOs I posted about. So far so good. I have no idea what scent this is but my kitchen smells like a spa lol, and so strong at just 1.5% FO.
> 
> View attachment 54009
> 
> I also practiced my bevelling on one side of one bar. Emm.. I need a lot more practice lol


I like that!

I found that when beveling my soaps, just don't be too careful. Get your spot and just do it LOL. Like you are peeling a potato. I get better bevels that way. Before I was carefully going at it and ended up with stop marks. When I stopped thinking about it, my bevels got better.

However, I don't like most of my bars beveled. Personal preference I guess. I leave them the way they are and soften the edges with a cloth (or not do anything at all except clean them up from crumbs etc), or if they are really bad, I "wash" them in a bowl of distilled water and let them dry for a day or so. I think beveling makes them look so much smaller, even though they are pretty much the same weight most of the time...just a few grams off.


----------



## Dawni

Catscankim said:


> I like that!
> 
> I found that when beveling my soaps, just don't be too careful. Get your spot and just do it LOL. Like you are peeling a potato. I get better bevels that way. Before I was carefully going at it and ended up with stop marks. When I stopped thinking about it, my bevels got better.
> 
> However, I don't like most of my bars beveled. Personal preference I guess. I leave them the way they are and soften the edges with a cloth (or not do anything at all except clean them up from crumbs etc), or if they are really bad, I "wash" them in a bowl of distilled water and let them dry for a day or so. I think beveling makes them look so much smaller, even though they are pretty much the same weight most of the time...just a few grams off.


I like mine the way they are as well. They usually come out softer anyway, after I cut, coz I always run my finger around all the sides, with a little but of pressure hehehe. But I've never bevelled soap before haha so I wanted to see what it was like haha


----------



## KiwiMoose

Dawni said:


> Did y'all miss me? I sure missed you all! Hehehe
> 
> Made 3 batches of soap so far this year.. All of em custom lard soaps
> View attachment 53992
> 
> First one for a friend's husband. Made uncolored soap, separated out parts after the cook and colored with oxides.
> View attachment 53993
> 
> Second n third for a couple. Purple n blue are again oxides, but the yellow is turmeric added straight to the oils. Used my triple slow cooker thing here.. Uncolored soap was separated a few minutes after it traced, then the colors were added.


Me, me!  I missed you!  Just love your soaps - especially the top one.  Such a shame you used lard   Is that hot process still?  You're very clever doing that with hot process y'know.
Good to have you back girlfriend.


----------



## Sudds

TashaBird said:


> Whew! Today was my second time doing 4 pull throughs at the same time. Doing a few small recipe adjustments and experimenting with kaolin clay vs no kaolin clay. I meant to take a pic of the bucket with all 4 in it. But I forgot.
> Vacuum sealed most of my extra batter so I can make soap dough. I’ve got new extruder discs coming that I’m super excited about! 2” diameter!!
> Also with some extra batter filled my fancy mermaid molds and my dragon mold.
> I’m tired!!!
> Cutting tomorrow will hopefully be fun! Sopamine rush!!


These look so cool. I keep forgetting to order mine. I need to do it NOW, otherwise, it will be another week before I remember...the fate of getting old!


----------



## Sudds

KiwiMoose said:


> Me, me!  I missed you!  Just love your soaps - especially the top one.  Such a shame you used lard   Is that hot process still?  You're very clever doing that with hot process y'know.
> Good to have you back girlfriend.


  Thank you for posting the numbers where I could see your soaps! I just put out a post as I have not seen any of the pictures folks put out there to show what they are doing. I looked in the picture places and couldn't find anything connected with the Taiwan Swirls everyone is getting ready to enter..boohoo! Your soaps are so very pretty.  
  I just went to my local organic grocery store and talked to the meat market manager and bless his heart he is having the butchers toss all the beef and pork fat into tubs for me to pick up for Free!  I paid $1.89/# when I bought a bunch of grass & grain-fed beef from my girlfriend when they had their steer butchered, then I tossed it in the oven and rendered it till it was lovely, then I thought I would let it go just a tad longer and burned the crap out of it! I was really mad at myself and my son could have killed me, the house smelled atrocious, to say the least!  I love tallow and lard with my goat's milk.


----------



## hlee

Dawni said:


> Hugs @Catscankim
> 
> I rebatched all my soap scrapings from the holiday batches (and some before that). The white bits are probably the salt bar pieces that got mixed in when they shouldn't have been lol.
> 
> The green is some weird colorant included in the destash I got some time back, labeled "organic mineral colorant" so I figured what the H let's use it - my rebatches are for me and mine anyway. Also I figured it was a good time to try one of those old FOs I posted about. So far so good. I have no idea what scent this is but my kitchen smells like a spa lol, and so strong at just 1.5% FO.
> 
> View attachment 54009
> 
> I also practiced my bevelling on one side of one bar. Emm.. I need a lot more practice lol


I love that soap! Pretty green color in time for St. Patrick's day.


----------



## Zing

Dawni said:


> Did y'all miss me? I sure missed you all! Hehehe
> 
> Made 3 batches of soap so far this year.. All of em custom lard soaps
> View attachment 53992
> 
> First one for a friend's husband. Made uncolored soap, separated out parts after the cook and colored with oxides.
> View attachment 53993
> 
> Second n third for a couple. Purple n blue are again oxides, but the yellow is turmeric added straight to the oils. Used my triple slow cooker thing here.. Uncolored soap was separated a few minutes after it traced, then the colors were added.


There she is!  Missed you!  The top soap is stunning, great colors.


----------



## The_Phoenix

Dawni said:


> Did y'all miss me? I sure missed you all! Hehehe
> 
> Made 3 batches of soap so far this year.. All of em custom lard soaps
> View attachment 53992
> 
> First one for a friend's husband. Made uncolored soap, separated out parts after the cook and colored with oxides.
> View attachment 53993
> 
> Second n third for a couple. Purple n blue are again oxides, but the yellow is turmeric added straight to the oils. Used my triple slow cooker thing here.. Uncolored soap was separated a few minutes after it traced, then the colors were added.


I adore the blue.


----------



## Virgogoddess

I’ve never “glued” enbeds into a bar of soap before, but sometimes things don’t go according to plan We’ll see if this works. This is Raw Honeycomb from brambleberry with beeswax, honey and buttermilk and let me tell you it moved quickly!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Virgogoddess said:


> I’ve never “glued” enbeds into a bar of soap before, but sometimes things don’t go according to plan We’ll see if this works. This is Raw Honeycomb from brambleberry with beeswax, honey and buttermilk and let me tell you it moved quickly!


love it'


----------



## linne1gi

Dawni said:


> Did y'all miss me? I sure missed you all! Hehehe
> 
> Made 3 batches of soap so far this year.. All of em custom lard soaps
> View attachment 53992
> 
> First one for a friend's husband. Made uncolored soap, separated out parts after the cook and colored with oxides.
> View attachment 53993
> 
> Second n third for a couple. Purple n blue are again oxides, but the yellow is turmeric added straight to the oils. Used my triple slow cooker thing here.. Uncolored soap was separated a few minutes after it traced, then the colors were added.


Yep, we missed you!


----------



## Dawni

KiwiMoose said:


> Me, me!  I missed you!  Just love your soaps - especially the top one.  Such a shame you used lard   Is that hot process still?  You're very clever doing that with hot process y'know.
> Good to have you back girlfriend.


Yuh, lard and yuh, HP lol
Thank you.. And I missed you loads



Zing said:


> There she is!  Missed you!  The top soap is stunning, great colors.


Missed you loads too hehe, thank you!



linne1gi said:


> Yep, we missed you!


I'm so glad I found this forum.. Seriously, I missed you all


----------



## The_Phoenix

Made a fourth attempt at the Taiwan swirl a few days ago. I like it a lot but I know that to get wispy swirls I’m going to need to add a third divider and fourth color. Spent yesterday morning making another divider. Woke up this morning and ran through in my head several times how I’ll execute it. 

This weekend we’re gardening (including planting a passion fruit vine, @KiwiMoose) in the backyard. So my fifth attempt will have to wait until Monday. 

Got a request on my FB page to make a sesame oil soap so I’ll also be formulating a recipe for that. Going to make four small batches with different percentages: 5, 8, 10, and 12. It’s been several months since I’ve tested a new fat and I’m very excited. 

Talked to my neighbor last week. A soap she bought herself in December has gone unused. She said it’s too pretty to use! I’ve heard from other people that if a bar is too pretty, they hesitate to use it. Hmmm.


----------



## Misschief

The_Phoenix said:


> Talked to my neighbor last week. A soap she bought herself in December has gone unused. She said it’s too pretty to use! I’ve heard from other people that if a bar is too pretty, they hesitate to use it. Hmmm.



Yup, I have customers who only buy my soap to use as a decor item. I don't get it but at least they're buying.


----------



## Louise Taylor

I made goat milk, honey and oats soaps today with 2 different tops. Then had to go to the shop for more lye to make my coconut and aloe Vera.


----------



## KiwiMoose

The_Phoenix said:


> Made a fourth attempt at the Taiwan swirl a few days ago. I like it a lot but I know that to get wispy swirls I’m going to need to add a third divider and fourth color. Spent yesterday morning making another divider. Woke up this morning and ran through in my head several times how I’ll execute it.
> 
> This weekend we’re gardening (including planting a passion fruit vine, @KiwiMoose) in the backyard. So my fifth attempt will have to wait until Monday.
> 
> Got a request on my FB page to make a sesame oil soap so I’ll also be formulating a recipe for that. Going to make four small batches with different percentages: 5, 8, 10, and 12. It’s been several months since I’ve tested a new fat and I’m very excited.
> 
> Talked to my neighbor last week. A soap she bought herself in December has gone unused. She said it’s too pretty to use! I’ve heard from other people that if a bar is too pretty, they hesitate to use it. Hmmm.


I've got a 1 litre jar of passionfruit pulp in the fridge right now! Nom Nom.

I gave my best mate a bar of soap last week for her birthday.  She said she still hasn't used the last one for the same reason. I told her off and said she must USE THEM!


----------



## msunnerstood

Trying something new. I will clean up the sides once its a bit more solid. When I try now it moves the lines.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

@Dawni have definitely missed your SMF posts, but at least I get to keep track of what you’re up to on IG.  I can’t believe how grown your son is!  

My soapy thing today was to make my challenge soap.  The geeky me practiced the swirls in the empty mold after marking guides for spacing.  Can’t be too careful after watching Teri Endsley .  I made a couple of last minute design changes after deciding that the order of the colors in the mold can really change the look of the soap. I think I’m happy with the color combo IF (the big if) the custom colors I mixed hold.


----------



## violets2217

I’ve done nothing soapy today! I think I’m going through withdrawal... I keep thinking I could break out my small ity bitty slab mold and make a few bars of soap with some pretty flower swirls... or I could try the challenge soap again, I don’t think I need to, but there is always room for improvement... 
Yep! Definitely experiencing withdrawals from lack of creating something soapy!


----------



## linne1gi

Mobjack Bay said:


> @Dawni have definitely missed your SMF posts, but at least I get to keep track of what you’re up to on IG.  I can’t believe how grown your son is!
> 
> My soapy thing today was to make my challenge soap.  The geeky me practiced the swirls in the empty mold after marking guides for spacing.  Can’t be too careful after watching Teri Endsley . I made a couple of last minute design changes after deciding that the order of the colors in the mold can really change the look of the soap. I think I’m happy with the color combo IF (the big if) the custom colors I mixed hold.


I need Dawni's IG!


----------



## linne1gi

I made 2 soaps for the SoapChallengeClub.  Club is run by Amy Warden.  Does anyone here enter?


----------



## Angie Gail

This is my 3rd batch of CP soap now (my same HP goat's milk recipe but with added colloidal oatmeal) and my first one in a loaf mold. It's scented with Georgia Peach from WSP (behaved perfectly) and colored with Mango Tango from Nurture Soap on the top and bottom and a middle layer colored with Honey Blush from NS too. It looks like it's going through gel phase now.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

@linne1gi those are beautiful!  I especially love the one on the left.  I haven’t entered one of those challenges because of the time commitment in addition to the one here.


----------



## hlee

Angie Gail said:


> This is my 3rd batch of CP soap now (my same HP goat's milk recipe but with added colloidal oatmeal) and my first one in a loaf mold. It's scented with Georgia Peach from WSP (behaved perfectly) and colored with Mango Tango from Nurture Soap on the top and bottom and a middle layer colored with Honey Blush from NS too. It looks like it's going through gel phase now.


Great color!


----------



## violets2217

linne1gi said:


> I made 2 soaps for the SoapChallengeClub. Club is run by Amy Warden. Does anyone here enter?


Beautiful soap! Love the colors! Very calming. 
I actually thought about it end of January. I was watching everybody’s challenge videos from the previous month, but wasn’t really ready to shell out the money yet. Plus I read through all the challenge options and they all seemed way above my pay grade! But I do love to watch everybody’s YouTube videos for their challenge soap! Then I figured I should work at SMF’ challenges first, just to see how I work under pressure! Lol!


----------



## Angie Gail

linne1gi said:


> I made 2 soaps for the SoapChallengeClub.  Club is run by Amy Warden.  Does anyone here enter?


Those are beautiful soaps! They look sort of like abstract paintings. Beautiful color scheme too.


----------



## linne1gi

Mobjack Bay said:


> @linne1gi those are beautiful!  I especially love the one on the left.  I haven’t entered one of those challenges because of the time commitment in addition to the one here.


Thank you - They are quite fun to enter.  I have learned quite a lot.  I've been doing the challenges for over a year now.


----------



## rdc1978

My soapy thing is packaging these today for my friend who ordered some soap from me.  Not a bad deal for $50, eh?


----------



## Basil

AliOop said:


> @Dawni I was just wondering the other day, "Where's Dawni??"
> 
> That top soap is absolutely gorgeous, btw.


Ditto on both @Dawni . Like your new picture too!


----------



## TashaBird

The_Phoenix said:


> Made a fourth attempt at the Taiwan swirl a few days ago. I like it a lot but I know that to get wispy swirls I’m going to need to add a third divider and fourth color. Spent yesterday morning making another divider. Woke up this morning and ran through in my head several times how I’ll execute it.
> 
> This weekend we’re gardening (including planting a passion fruit vine, @KiwiMoose) in the backyard. So my fifth attempt will have to wait until Monday.
> 
> Got a request on my FB page to make a sesame oil soap so I’ll also be formulating a recipe for that. Going to make four small batches with different percentages: 5, 8, 10, and 12. It’s been several months since I’ve tested a new fat and I’m very excited.
> 
> Talked to my neighbor last week. A soap she bought herself in December has gone unused. She said it’s too pretty to use! I’ve heard from other people that if a bar is too pretty, they hesitate to use it. Hmmm.


I have a friend who keeps buying my soaps. I assumed they were all gifts. He couldn’t use them that fast! He sent me this photo. And this isn’t even all of them. These are the lights in his bathroom.

I’m my own worst enemy. I kept procrastinating soap dishes and making more soap. Today I finally tackled the mountain and itwas quite an ordeal! The stacking game was next level!!!


----------



## linne1gi

linne1gi said:


> Thank you - They are quite fun to enter.  I have learned quite a lot.  I've been doing the challenges for over a year now.





linne1gi said:


> Thank you - They are quite fun to enter.  I have learned quite a lot.  I've been doing the challenges for over a year now.


Thank you to you both. I really love these challenges.


----------



## Guspuppy

To be added to my "not my smartest move" list:
Making the Taiwan swirl challenge soap today, used a glass straw to swirl it. When I removed it, of course the straw was full of soap batter so I looked at the top end, thought, "nah, I didn't touch that!" and blew the batter out. My lips_ immediately_ started tingling! 
Not to worry, they've been washed. 
Only me!!


----------



## KimW

TashaBird said:


> I have a friend who keeps buying my soaps. I assumed they were all gifts. He couldn’t use them that fast! He sent me this photo. And this isn’t even all of them. These are the lights in his bathroom.


Fancy soaps!


----------



## TashaBird

Wracking my brain trying to figure out how to make a particular soap scraper. I may need a professional.


----------



## linne1gi

TashaBird said:


> Wracking my brain trying to figure out how to make a particular soap scraper. I may need a professional.


Check out videos by I Dream In Soap. In one of them she tells you how to make soap scrapers.


----------



## TashaBird

linne1gi said:


> Check out videos by I Dream In Soap. In one of them she tells you how to make soap scrapers.


I’ve watched it. This is not a horizon, and some of the same technique applies, but not exactly. Working on it though.


----------



## msunnerstood

Im conflicted with this soap. I love the inner design and the top texture, but im not liking how short the mold is, and the shape the bars turned out.


----------



## Jersey Girl

msunnerstood said:


> Im conflicted with this soap. I love the inner design and the top texture, but im not liking how short the mold is, and the shape the bars turned out.
> View attachment 54043



Very pretty. What type of mold did you use?  I’m still grappling with settling on a consistent shape although my soaps all weigh pretty much the same.


----------



## violets2217

Well... I’ve fallen off the wagon. It was a quiet morning and I was itching to make soap. Just a 40 oz batch. So I experimented with my recipe and 40% lye concentration. I used a new fragrance, Peppered Poppies from Nature’s Garden but reviews and tests said no acceleration or ricing. I soap at around 95 degrees. My batter still accelerated. Not horribly but enough to make my design difficult. I’m beginning to think my new kaolin clay is not kaolin clay... maybe next time I’ll leave it out and see...who knows what I’m doing wrong!


----------



## msunnerstood

Jersey Girl said:


> Very pretty. What type of mold did you use?  I’m still grappling with settling on a consistent shape although my soaps all weigh pretty much the same.


Its an HDPE mold I just bought. The dimensions looked good online but then got it and discovered the bottom of the mold was recessed an inch from the bottom. CP always sticks to my silicone molds so I changed to this one..


----------



## Jersey Girl

msunnerstood said:


> Its an HDPE mold I just bought. The dimensions looked good online but then got it and discovered the bottom of the mold was recessed an inch from the bottom. CP always sticks to my silicone molds so I changed to this one..



Aaahhh...on another note,,,did you line it?  So many people say they need to be lined, but I think with the right recipe and SL in the mix along with insuring gel that you shouldn’t need to. I have been tempted to try one.


----------



## violets2217

violets2217 said:


> Well... I’ve fallen off the wagon. It was a quiet morning and I was itching to make soap. Just a 40 oz batch. So I experimented with my recipe and 40% lye concentration. I used a new fragrance, Peppered Poppies from Nature’s Garden but reviews and tests said no acceleration or ricing. I soap at around 95 degrees. My batter still accelerated. Not horribly but enough to make my design difficult. I’m beginning to think my new kaolin clay is not kaolin clay... maybe next time I’ll leave it out and see...who knows what I’m doing wrong!
> View attachment 54045




But it sure did harden up and unmold quickly... bonus!


----------



## msunnerstood

Jersey Girl said:


> Aaahhh...on another note,,,did you line it?  So many people say they need to be lined, but I think with the right recipe and SL in the mix along with insuring gel that you shouldn’t need to. I have been tempted to try one.


The first batch, I didnt and I had to cut the soap from the bottom. The 2nd batch I did line. My recipe has a lot of hard oils and i use salt in the lye water


----------



## Ladka

I made three batches this afternoon, all three with beef tallow. In two of them lard and coconut oil were added and one also contains sunflower oil. The third one is without coconut oil but I added sugar (first time in my soaping career  ) Am looking forward to test and see if it increases bubbling.


----------



## hlee

I made a batch with Sandalwood Vanilla FO today so nothing fancy as it will turn brown. 
 New recipe as I had Avocado oil that  I needed to use it up . I also used coconut milk. Looking forward to trying this one.


----------



## KimW

TashaBird said:


> Wracking my brain trying to figure out how to make a particular soap scraper. I may need a professional.


I've used this successfully for scrapers:








						1/16 in. x 4 ft. x 8 ft. Plastic Panel 63003 - The Home Depot
					

The 1/16 in. x 4 ft. x 8 ft. Plastic-Panel features a cracked ice surface texture. This-Panel is resistant to rot for durability. This Panel is great for commercial bathroom applications.



					www.homedepot.com
				



It's easily cut with scissors and even the smallest shapes hold up to scraping if the soap is still soft enough.  Also, I know at least two SMF folks with 3d printers who might be open to making you more sturdy scrapers for a reasonable fee - just a thought towards "keeping it in the family" sort of thing.


----------



## Zing

Just finished with my challenge soap.  It's a Fah-ncy Soap!  Fun but stressful at the same time.  I like the scent, 50/50 rosemary/bergamot with a titch of cedarwood.  Was surprised that a "yellow" mica was actually orange which was not part of the vision.  But still fun to try new things.


----------



## Jersey Girl

Zing said:


> Just finished with my challenge soap.  It's a Fah-ncy Soap!  Fun but stressful at the same time.  I like the scent, 50/50 rosemary/bergamot with a titch of cedarwood.  Was surprised that a "yellow" mica was actually orange which was not part of the vision.  But still fun to try new things.


You’re yellow mica might morph back to yellow after saponification. I have one that does that. It’s like magic. Lol


----------



## Zing

Jersey Girl said:


> You’re yellow mica might morph back to yellow after saponification. I have one that does that. It’s like magic. Lol


I hope you're talking about Bramble Berry's buttercup mica!!


----------



## Jersey Girl

Zing said:


> I hope you're talking about Bramble Berry's buttercup mica!!



Lol. No, mine is from Mad Micas but it starts out yellow, as it heats up it turns orange and then once cooled it’s back to yellow. I forget which one it is.


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken

Zing said:


> I hope you're talking about Bramble Berry's buttercup mica!!


Yes, that's the yellow I have and it does morph back! It took me off guard the first time, but I sort of expect it now.


----------



## Zing

The_Emerald_Chicken said:


> Yes, that's the yellow I have and it does morph back! It took me off guard the first time, but I sort of expect it now.


Oh, no!  I should have left well enough alone!  I was adding TD and yellow mica and then more TD and then more yellow mica.


----------



## Laura Vohs

Today was spent making one loaf of soap (Belle from Beauty and the Beast, a gift for my cousin and her daughters), scented with Black Raspberry Vanilla. I also spent some time on Beard Oil, and a test batch of Beard Butter, both scented with Shave and a Haircut from Bramblberry. Lots of fun!


----------



## TashaBird

KimW said:


> I've used this successfully for scrapers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1/16 in. x 4 ft. x 8 ft. Plastic Panel 63003 - The Home Depot
> 
> 
> The 1/16 in. x 4 ft. x 8 ft. Plastic-Panel features a cracked ice surface texture. This-Panel is resistant to rot for durability. This Panel is great for commercial bathroom applications.
> 
> 
> 
> www.homedepot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's easily cut with scissors and even the smallest shapes hold up to scraping if the soap is still soft enough.  Also, I know at least two SMF folks with 3d printers who might be open to making you more sturdy scrapers for a reasonable fee - just a thought towards "keeping it in the family" sort of thing.


Oh thank you! I’ve plans to use an old plastic tub lid, and will cut it with my pyrography machine. Should cut like butter! I’m just trying to figure out which end of the design is up, and where to create layers, new scrapers, to make the design work.


----------



## Vicki C

More color testing with ultramarine & charcoal, chrome oxide & charcoal, iron oxide & beta carotene & charcoal. I thought the navy would be too dark but it is setting up into a really pretty dark blue. Also made my challenge soap but I’m not sure I like it, might try again if I have time.


----------



## Dawni

Mobjack Bay said:


> @Dawni have definitely missed your SMF posts, but at least I get to keep track of what you’re up to on IG.  I can’t believe how grown your son is!


Huuuugs 



linne1gi said:


> I need Dawni's IG!


Soapy one: dawntoearthph
Personal one: darren_n_dustin



Basil said:


> Ditto on both @Dawni . Like your new picture too!


Thanks, love


----------



## Zing

More soapiness.  My son today said his lotion bars are a huge hit with his college friends so I made up a batch to send him.  Boxed up my attempt at a Pittsburgh Steelers soap loaf for my sister and BIL for their first wedding anniversary (in Las Vegas, just days before the world came to a standstill, remember planes and crowds?).  

My poured challenge soap is not gelling.  I had the heating blanket on for 2 hours but the basement is chilly -- MAYBE BECAUSE THE HIGH TODAY WAS FIVE BELOW??!!   So I've got the oven warming for some CPOP action.


----------



## MarinaB

My bars from this weekend


----------



## Zing

MarinaB said:


> My bars from this weekend


Wow.  Just.  Wow.  They're all cool but I love the light blue one.  What was your colorant?


----------



## Guspuppy

violets2217 said:


> Well... I’ve fallen off the wagon. It was a quiet morning and I was itching to make soap. Just a 40 oz batch. So I experimented with my recipe and 40% lye concentration. I used a new fragrance, Peppered Poppies from Nature’s Garden but reviews and tests said no acceleration or ricing. I soap at around 95 degrees. My batter still accelerated. Not horribly but enough to make my design difficult. I’m beginning to think my new kaolin clay is not kaolin clay... maybe next time I’ll leave it out and see...who knows what I’m doing wrong!
> View attachment 54045



I have acceleration in every batch now no matter how cool I soap or what FO I use. I suspect it is my very cold basement. I made my challenge soap yesterday and I'm pretty sure I saw a lump of solid coconut oil floating around in the batter once I poured in the (COLD, it had been sitting in the unheated  garage for about 6 hours) lye water. All the oils were clear prior to that!


----------



## Arimara

Zing said:


> More soapiness.  My son today said his lotion bars are a huge hit with his college friends so I made up a batch to send him.  Boxed up my attempt at a Pittsburgh Steelers soap loaf for my sister and BIL for their first wedding anniversary (in Las Vegas, just days before the world came to a standstill, remember planes and crowds?).
> 
> My poured challenge soap is not gelling.  I had the heating blanket on for 2 hours but the basement is chilly -- MAYBE BECAUSE THE HIGH TODAY WAS FIVE BELOW??!!   So I've got the oven warming for some CPOP action.


Seriously, your weather is the only reason I'm not complaining about the snow and temperature in NY. I'd be in a wheel chair if I lived where you do. I also found I need to get more Sodium lactate but I'm tempted to get more FOs as well (I don't need any more).


----------



## Sudds

Angie Gail said:


> This is my 3rd batch of CP soap now (my same HP goat's milk recipe but with added colloidal oatmeal) and my first one in a loaf mold. It's scented with Georgia Peach from WSP (behaved perfectly) and colored with Mango Tango from Nurture Soap on the top and bottom and a middle layer colored with Honey Blush from NS too. It looks like it's going through gel phase now.


I am so glad you posted your soap, I was wondering what Mango Tango would look like, I love, love that color! Please show us the cut, I am probably as excited as you are!



Guspuppy said:


> I have acceleration in every batch now no matter how cool I soap or what FO I use. I suspect it is my very cold basement. I made my challenge soap yesterday and I'm pretty sure I saw a lump of solid coconut oil floating around in the batter once I poured in the (COLD, it had been sitting in the unheated  garage for about 6 hours) lye water. All the oils were clear prior to that!


WOW, how cold is your garage? Mine is -13F at present!  I hate winter...always have, always will!


----------



## Ellacho

I made the wine soap this weekend. I added the carmine for the color. 

I am not sure if the burgundy color will eventually turn into the tan or not..


----------



## Sudds

Absolutely beautiful!! How did you do the swirl in the middle, I need to learn how to do that! Perfect, the wine soap looks good enough to eat!


----------



## MarinaB

Zing said:


> Wow.  Just.  Wow.  They're all cool but I love the light blue one.  What was your colorant?


It is a light green color from spirulina.


----------



## NMBCreative

msunnerstood said:


> Im conflicted with this soap. I love the inner design and the top texture, but im not liking how short the mold is, and the shape the bars turned out.
> View attachment 54043




It looks lovely to me.


----------



## Ladka

Yesterday's batches were CPOPed and left in the oven overnight. Ash is forming on top, probably on all of them but I can see it clearly on coloured pieces only. My soaps nearly always develop ash. I don't bother about it any more. A friend even said she likes them best so I always take care to choose one for her that is rich in it.


----------



## Guspuppy

Sudds said:


> WOW, how cold is your garage? Mine is -13F at present!  I hate winter...always have, always will!


Well it's attached, under the house, but is walled off from the basement with a cement block wall and has a big wooden door on rollers. I'd guess it's in the 40's in the garage when it's 53F in the basement.

My soapy thing for today: cut my challenge soap. Really pleased how the first try came out!


----------



## Arimara

Ellacho said:


> I made the wine soap this weekend. I added the carmine for the color.
> 
> I am not sure if the burgundy color will eventually turn into the tan or not..


It's very likely it will. If you don't use a colorant of use one and the "rind" shows a different color from the inside, I'd expect it to match the "rind" sooner or later.


----------



## Ellacho

Arimara said:


> It's very likely it will. If you don't use a colorant of use one and the "rind" shows a different color from the inside, I'd expect it to match the "rind" sooner or later.


Thanks, Arimara!


----------



## Angie Gail

Sudds said:


> I am so glad you posted your soap, I was wondering what Mango Tango would look like, I love, love that color! Please show us the cut, I am probably as excited as you are!


Here's the cut. I think I cut it too soon (I just couldn't wait!!) and I got drag marks. The middle layer isn't very pronounced but I think the tops look neat and I'm happy with it as it's my 1st CP loaf.


----------



## Misschief

Not soapy per se but I did make one 100 gram solid shampoo bar today as an experiment. I'm at a point where, if I don't make something, I might just go crazy. It's been a rough weekend with zero making, apart from a beef stew for dinner yesterday.


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Sudds said:


> WOW, how cold is your garage? Mine is -13F at present!  I hate winter...always have, always will!


I'm with you on that!  Just spent valuable time on snow removal that I could have been soaping !


----------



## Ladka

Cut the first two batches I made yesterday. Soap from the first batch is crumbly on the cuts. I suspect my indigo preparation to be the culprit as the two single mould pieces are not crumbly (but they are not cut of course so I don't really know).
I unmolded the second batch after 24 hours (ugh, was it hard to wait, my patience was really put to test) and the pieces came out nicely.
It is such a nice sight - all those pieces of fresh soap!


----------



## Angie Gail

Here are my first two attempts at in the pot swirls. I think my soap was a little too thick both times. I'm so used to hot process and I usually get to about medium trace before I leave it to cook so thin trace is hard to do. I think it's not "tracing" enough and then it gets too thick to manipulate easily. I did pretty good with these but it still could have been a little thinner. I'm happy with them though because they did at least kind of swirl.


----------



## Ellacho

Sudds said:


> Absolutely beautiful!! How did you do the swirl in the middle, I need to learn how to do that! Perfect, the wine soap looks good enough to eat!



Thank you! It's not the swirl, it's the stamp with the gold mica !


----------



## Zing

I've been wondering what turning to page 1000 was going to be like and @Ellacho certainly made it a big deal with _very _Fah-ncy soaps and wine, no less!


Ellacho said:


> I made the wine soap this weekend. I added the carmine for the color.
> View attachment 54072
> View attachment 54072
> 
> View attachment 54073
> 
> View attachment 54075
> View attachment 54074
> 
> View attachment 54076


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Ellacho said:


> I made the wine soap this weekend. I added the carmine for the color.
> 
> I am not sure if the burgundy color will eventually turn into the tan or not..
> 
> View attachment 54072
> View attachment 54072
> 
> View attachment 54073
> 
> View attachment 54075
> View attachment 54074
> 
> View attachment 54076


omg so beautiful 

My 1st try @ Salt Bars:


----------



## Ellacho

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> omg so beautiful


Thank you  !


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

rdc1978 said:


> My soapy thing is packaging these today for my friend who ordered some soap from me.  Not a bad deal for $50, eh?


Beautiful soap great price @ .98 ea...


----------



## GemstonePony

Not sure if bath-bombs are soapy, but I just made a small batch with FO blend of Antahala Vanilla from Elements Bath & Body and Vanilla Oak from WSP. Absolutely heavenly to my nose. Also made some... Skin balm? 40% beeswax, 20% avocado oil, 20% Jojoba oil, 20% meadowfoam. Small batch with a few drops lavender and rosemary EO. My face and lips keep getting chapped with the cold, so I wanted something I could quickly apply wherever I need it to form a barrier and soothe my skin without making my face shiny or sticky. It's not cheap, but I love it so far.


----------



## CatahoulaBubble

I made a giant mess is what I did. Last night I made 28lbs of soap and did lovely swirls and decorated everything nicely then realized I'm a complete idiot and miscalculated my lye mixture from the master batch to the oils so I basically had to chop up 28lbs of soap and rebatch it and try to save it. I did it in 3 batches because my stock pot can't hold all of it. Did fine on the first two, the black soap I just did as asteroid soap and put these little glow in the dark alien toys on top. The second was a gray color so I tossed on some brilliant blue mica and I'm calling it troubled waters. The third was fine until I realized I really needed to use the restroom and while I was away it bubbled over the top of my pot and covered my stove and burners with soap. Lost about 4lbs out of 12lbs to the stove.  Added black to half the gray and blue to the other half and just poured it into one pot, stirred and poured.  Not perfect but at least the soap is saved. It may end up in the discount section once I cut it but I hope not.


----------



## Catscankim

Ladka said:


> Yesterday's batches were CPOPed and left in the oven overnight. Ash is forming on top, probably on all of them but I can see it clearly on coloured pieces only. My soaps nearly always develop ash. I don't bother about it any more. A friend even said she likes them best so I always take care to choose one for her that is rich in it.


Someone posted here about a castille (in I am guessing Italy) soap that has THICK ash on it and ppl go crazy for it and wait for it every year.

I have yet to determine what causes ash on my soaps. I pretty much use the same recipe and the same cpop all the time. Sometimes it gets it, sometimes it doesn't. It is puzzling. It does not bother me unless its a swirled or decorated top. The swirl is easier to fix with some planing, but the decorated top ash pisses me off.


----------



## amd

I did not make as much soap as I had planned - drama Friday night so I didn't feel like soaping, and then Monday I dinked around making dividers and making room on my cure rack. So here's Saturday and Sunday efforts.

Two batches (36 bars) The Perfect Man






1 batch (18 bars) Sun and Sand type. The only color that accelerated was the yellow, so the bottom layer was too loose when I poured the heavier yellow layer on top so I didn't get the nice clean lines I wanted, but it's still a long ways better than the first time I made this soap. (There was crying and swearing and telling myself I would never make soap again.)






1 batch (18 bars) Cool Water dupe. I've previously only used BCN's, but this batch was made with NG's and it played so much nicer - and I think the dupe is closer than the BCN version.






And finally, two batches (36 bars) of Lavender Sage. I couldn't decide how to the pour and the top, so I did each batch differently. I liked the top batch best of the two.









Tonight I'm doing the challenge soap, and then tomorrow I'll get back to making a ton more soap.


----------



## SoapLover1

Angie Gail said:


> Here's the cut. I think I cut it too soon (I just couldn't wait!!) and I got drag marks. The middle layer isn't very pronounced but I think the tops look neat and I'm happy with it as it's my 1st CP loaf.


Love It! Reminds me of The a Grand Canyon!

I agree that many people prefer the look of Soda Ash. If you do not want it, just do a light spray of alcohol and polish it off.


----------



## rdc1978

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> omg so beautiful
> 
> My 1st try @ Salt Bars:


You and I have the exact same cavity mold but your soap looks beautiful and my cavity mold soaps almost literally look like garbage!  Well done, they look so fancy!

My soapy thing for the day was carrying my 15 pound box of f/o from WSP up 38 steps to my place!

Darn you WSP and your amazing sale on FOs!  This time I'm serious, I dont care who has a sale on what, I'm not making any more big fo purchases this year!


----------



## Angie Gail

rdc1978 said:


> My soapy thing for the day was carrying my 15 pound box of f/o from WSP up 38 steps to my place!
> 
> Darn you WSP and your amazing sale on FOs!  This time I'm serious, I dont care who has a sale on what, I'm not making any more big fo purchases this year!


That's what I tell myself too!


----------



## AliOop

I broke down and ordered the silicone mold with the dividers. It is supposed to arrive Thursday, but with other projects that take priority, there will be no time to make the challenge soap until right before the deadline. Yikes.

Then I asked my husband to use his power saw to cut up the huge pieces of frozen beef fat from the ½ cow that we purchased last year. That stuff has been taking up half of my freezer for far too long! Put it in the big turkey roaster during my lunch break, and I already have almost a gallon of rendered tallow, with got lots more still to come. I've been out of tallow for months, and refusing to buy it because I had this stuff to use up. Glad that I will now be able to add it back into my soap recipes!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Woot! Check out the lather on my three-week old @Zany_in_CO ’s no-slime Castile! I made the 10% CO and 5% castor version.


----------



## CatahoulaBubble

I got my nurture soap delivery and unboxed my new soap cutter.


----------



## AliOop

CatahoulaBubble said:


> I got my nurture soap delivery and unboxed my new soap cutter.


I have that same color in the 9-bar version and LOVE.IT.  I'm only a hobby soaper, but it sure made the process so much nicer!


----------



## CatahoulaBubble

AliOop said:


> I have that same color in the 9-bar version and LOVE.IT.  I'm only a hobby soaper, but it sure made the process so much nicer!


I've been wanting to buy the purple one forever but whenever I had the money it wasn't in stock and when I didn't have the money it was in stock. I was putting an order together last week and it hadn't been in stock but right before I checked out I went and looked and it was in stock so I bought it! Can't wait to cut soap with it.


----------



## AliOop

CatahoulaBubble said:


> I've been wanting to buy the purple one forever but whenever I had the money it wasn't in stock and when I didn't have the money it was in stock. I was putting an order together last week and it hadn't been in stock but right before I checked out I went and looked and it was in stock so I bought it! Can't wait to cut soap with it.


The way I got mine was to add my email address to the box that says "Notify me when this is in stock." If anyone else tries this, let me just warm you, when you do get the email, you have to immediately put it in your cart and push "Purchase." No messing around looking at FOs or micas - just buy it, or you will miss the window of time when everyone else who wants it is also trying to purchase it.

My purchase was a little more complicated because I was also using some of my points, which is an extra step that takes a minute more. I didn't realize I was holding my breath till the purchase went through. Big exhale of relief!

It is truly a delight to cut soap with this cutter. The movement is so smooth. And the twang at the end


----------



## Sudds

Angie Gail said:


> Here's the cut. I think I cut it too soon (I just couldn't wait!!) and I got drag marks. The middle layer isn't very pronounced but I think the tops look neat and I'm happy with it as it's my 1st CP loaf.


Thanks for showing the cut, really love that color! Tops look quite wonderful!



msunnerstood said:


> Mad Micas and the color is Voodoo which is a reddish pink.
> 
> Here is the cut. This mold is far shorter than I thought it would be. not sure how I feel about that but I just cut the bars thicker. Also, ignore the nowhere near straight layer lol
> 
> View attachment 53978





msunnerstood said:


> Mad Micas and the color is Voodoo which is a reddish pink.
> 
> Here is the cut. This mold is far shorter than I thought it would be. not sure how I feel about that but I just cut the bars thicker. Also, ignore the nowhere near straight layer lol
> 
> View attachment 53978


I need to buy a bunch of Micas and am wondering do you folks buy your micas from one source or from different places?  I really don't know where to start. Am I correct in assuming all micas are not equal?


----------



## GemstonePony

Sudds said:


> I need to buy a bunch of Micas and am wondering do you folks buy your micas from one source or from different places?  I really don't know where to start. Am I correct in assuming all micas are not equal?


As long as the seller is correct in their suitability for CP, it's ok. I tend to favor Mad Micas and Nurture Soap, because the information those sellers provide is more complete and easier to locate than their competitors. Also, both those companies offer rewards for customers who review, and give the option for proud creators to post pictures of their products. This often makes it easier to see how a Mica will look in a variety of products and lighting environments for a more informed purchase.
If you're getting a bunch of supplies from Brambleberry or another reputable source, there's nothing wrong with throwing some CP-safe micas into the cart as well. Anything from Amazon or your average big-box craft store is a gamble, though.


----------



## Angie Gail

Sudds said:


> I need to buy a bunch of Micas and am wondering do you folks buy your micas from one source or from different places?  I really don't know where to start. Am I correct in assuming all micas are not equal?


I get most of my micas from Nurture Soap and I also have a couple from WSP (Wholesale Supplies Plus). Like GemstonePony said, you can get credits at Nurture Soap for reviewing products (and on your first purchase) and that helps lower the price of subsequent orders. I usually order the 1oz bags from NS as they take up less room to store than the jars.


----------



## Sudds

Angie Gail said:


> I get most of my micas from Nurture Soap and I also have a couple from WSP (Wholesale Supplies Plus). Like GemstonePony said, you can get credits at Nurture Soap for reviewing products (and on your first purchase) and that helps lower the price of subsequent orders. I usually order the 1oz bags from NS as they take up less room to store than the jars.


The couple of jars I have of micas don't have weights on them, any idea how many teaspoons/tablespoons are in an ounce. I was thinking I would need 4 oz. of everything and was feeling I would be in the poorhouse in a matter of days if I kept buying as I have been LOL!


----------



## Angie Gail

Sudds said:


> The couple of jars I have of micas don't have weights on them, any idea how many teaspoons/tablespoons are in an ounce. I was thinking I would need 4 oz. of everything and was feeling I would be in the poorhouse in a matter of days if I kept buying as I have been LOL!


There are six teaspoons to one ounce and I can get multiple batches out of one ounce of mica. I don't heavily color my soaps (usually one to 1.5 tsp for a loaf size batch of 52oz).


----------



## Sudds

GemstonePony said:


> As long as the seller is correct in their suitability for CP, it's ok. I tend to favor Mad Micas and Nurture Soap, because the information those sellers provide is more complete and easier to locate than their competitors. Also, both those companies offer rewards for customers who review, and give the option for proud creators to post pictures of their products. This often makes it easier to see how a Mica will look in a variety of products and lighting environments for a more informed purchase.
> If you're getting a bunch of supplies from Brambleberry or another reputable source, there's nothing wrong with throwing some CP-safe micas into the cart as well. Anything from Amazon or your average big-box craft store is a gamble, though.


I won't buy any ingredients that go into my soaps from Amazon, big box, and rarely from Etsy unless I can't find it anywhere else. I found a reasonably priced Woad from a guy in Italy but also had several conversations with him before I bought it.


----------



## msunnerstood

Mad Micas is my goto but I have also used Nurture soap. Mad Mica has more reasonable shipping. I have gotten mica on amazon as they do carry some good soap approved brands


----------



## Sudds

Angie Gail said:


> There are six teaspoons to one ounce and I can get multiple batches out of one ounce of mica. I don't heavily color my soaps (usually one to 1.5 tsp for a loaf size batch of 52oz).


Thanks, Angie, that helps a lot. I never used to color my soaps like they do now and usually used more clays, than micas.  It's a totally different experience but I am looking forward to doing it once again. Now just to be able to get the milk from the girls instead of the dairy dept!  At least I am getting my tallow for free and it's organic!


----------



## Zing

Sudds said:


> I need to buy a bunch of Micas and am wondering do you folks buy your micas from one source or from different places?  I really don't know where to start. Am I correct in assuming all micas are not equal?


I mostly buy from Bramble Berry.  I like their samplers so I can try before committing to a larger jar.


----------



## CatahoulaBubble

Sudds said:


> I need to buy a bunch of Micas and am wondering do you folks buy your micas from one source or from different places?  I really don't know where to start. Am I correct in assuming all micas are not equal?


I purchase most of my micas from Nurture Soap because of the free shipping options over $30 but I have to say that Mad Micas has some **** sparkling micas and I love them. TKB also has some really nice micas but cost point is the free shipping with Nurture.


----------



## amd

Sudds said:


> I need to buy a bunch of Micas and am wondering do you folks buy your micas from one source or from different places? I really don't know where to start. Am I correct in assuming all micas are not equal?


I get mine from Micas & More, with a few neons from Mad Micas. Micas & More also has FO's but I don't recommend them for soap - they tend to develop DOS for me.


----------



## violets2217

Sudds said:


> I need to buy a bunch of Micas and am wondering do you folks buy your micas from one source or from different places? I really don't know where to start. Am I correct in assuming all micas are not equal?


I just order all of Nurture Soap's Mica sample collections! I've not been using a lot of Micas so I thought the samples would be a good start. I can't wait to get them on Monday to try them out!
ETA: I forgot I also got 3 micas and some glitter from Mad Mica in Royalty Soap's Soap Frosting Club Box. They are some pretty awesome colors and their glitter fairy duster is so fun to use!


----------



## GemstonePony

Just placed orders to Brambleberry, WSP, and Mad Micas. I'm running low on some things, stocking up on a couple things, and want to try a few others.


----------



## The_Phoenix

Sudds said:


> I need to buy a bunch of Micas and am wondering do you folks buy your micas from one source or from different places?


I use a variety of companies. In addition to those mentioned, a lesser known seller is Elements Bath and Body. Mica Powders & Colorants from ElementsBathAndBody.com

Because they are lesser known, there aren’t that many reviews, and there isn’t a capability to upload photos. I’m not bothered by that because I’ve liked every single mica I’ve used and highly recommend them. Keep in mind that I tend to be open and accepting to changes that might occur in micas anyway. I take it as a part of the creative discovery.


----------



## Sudds

Thanks, Phoenix.  I always do test batches with new products as when I make soaps to sell I want to know what to expect.  It takes longer but then I always have soap here at the house and giveaways to friends who don't care what the soap looks like if it turns out to be a dud!



violets2217 said:


> I just order all of Nurture Soap's Mica sample collections! I've not been using a lot of Micas so I thought the samples would be a good start. I can't wait to get them on Monday to try them out!
> ETA: I forgot I also got 3 micas and some glitter from Mad Mica in Royalty Soap's Soap Frosting Club Box. They are some pretty awesome colors and their glitter fairy duster is so fun to use!


Isn't their glitter fairy duster that little tube-like thing that looks like it has the end of a horn on the top of it. I was eyeing that last night LOL! Their micas look fantastic, but I can't make up my mind if I want to buy a bunch of 1 oz bottles or a few of 4 oz bottles. My practical side says get the smaller bottles, the I want everything side says get all the big ones and get it over with! I am going to be talking to y'all from debtors prison if I don't quit spending, I have to start making $ one of these days!



amd said:


> I get mine from Micas & More, with a few neons from Mad Micas. Micas & More also has FO's but I don't recommend them for soap - they tend to develop DOS for me.


Oh Boy, another place to browse! I hate shopping in a store but can literally spend an entire evening cruising the internet! It's a bad habit!


----------



## Catscankim

Sudds said:


> Oh Boy, another place to browse! I hate shopping in a store but can literally spend an entire evening cruising the internet! It's a bad habit!


I'm the same way. And it is so easy on Amazon to instant purchase something LOL. At least with other online stores, you put in the whole order at once and know what it cost you. Amazon it's like...$15, ok $10, ok $20. Next thing you know...you just bought $100 worth of stuff from all the little buys.

When I made my first attempt at the challenge, I told myself that it was my only attempt. Then I made a second attempt, which was my final attempt. Now doing a third attempt LOL. i really like this swirl. This time I am going to use a different tool to swirl with.


----------



## Babyshoes

I just cut my second batch. 






This one also set up a bit quicker than I was expecting, but I think I know why at least! Planning to try the same recipe again much cooler, that way I'll know if it was the FO, recipe or temperature, or (more likely) a combination. I have other oils on the way so can adjust the recipe if necessary when they arrive.  I barely used the stick blender this time, but in a tiny batch (400g of batter) it may still have been too long... 

Never mind, it's definitely soap and will be appreciated by my friend's kids once I'm sure it's cured and passes a zap test, since it's a FO which I'm not super keen on but would appeal to children - artificial smelling strawberry.


----------



## Ryk.dan

I did a forum search for Jewel Weed soap (Poison Ivy Soap)... found some really good information. Couldn't find where to buy it however... and advice?


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Ryk.dan said:


> I did a forum search for Jewel Weed soap (Poison Ivy Soap)... found some really good information. Couldn't find where to buy it however... and advice?


It's best to start a new thread.    This will get buried here very quickly.


----------



## Jersey Girl

Made these yesterday and I am very happy with how they turned out. I blended a bunch of FOs. I wanted to use Jamaica Me Crazy on its own but it fades so I mixed in some Coconut Lemongrass, Coconut Cream and a little Pineapple Cilantro with it. I’m calling it Hawaiian Breeze. It smells great.


----------



## SoapSisters

amd said:


> Micas & More also has FO's but I don't recommend them for soap - they tend to develop DOS for me.


Uh oh! My new FOs from Micas & More are on their way! Are there specific scents that have caused DOS? Have others found that too? I've used a few FOs from them and have been very happy so far (except for their pear FO, which accelerates and, according to my kids, smells like Play-Doh.)


----------



## linne1gi

I get most of my micas from Nurture Soap or Mad Micas, or a third supplier called Micas and More.  They are the most reliable I have seen.  These days, I get all my fragrances from Nurture Soap, Nature's Garden or BeScented.  I like that they test all their fragrances in soap and post their testing results.  But I have bought from almost every supplier that you can name, some I liked and some I didn't, the problem mostly is that they are sometimes good but often unreliable.


----------



## Chach

I've been soaping for about a year but recently I feel like I am taking backwards steps instead of progressing. I mainly follow recipes from what I think are reputable sources and stick with the ones that have worked. My most recent batches have either come to trace really fast or have not held fragrance (that I hve also used in the past) well. I am experimenting with color, too, with varying results.

So I'm discouraged a bit. Looking to new recipes. I found one on BB that the author insists she uses all the time with great results. It calls for small amts of hemp seed oil and wheat germ oil. I read on this forum that WGO is caustic. Also, the recipe calls for 16 oz of olive oil, which I find heavy. Can I substitute 8 oz of canola for  half the olive oil? I am afraid of experimenting too far afield. The more I read and soap, the less I know, it seems.....


----------



## SoapSisters

Chach said:


> I am afraid of experimenting too far afield. The more I read and soap, the less I know, it seems.....


I would encourage you to experiment! As long as you use a soap calculator, you'll be fine. In fact, one of the joys of soapmaking for me is developing and tweaking my own recipes.


----------



## KimW

Chach said:


> I've been soaping for about a year but recently I feel like I am taking backwards steps instead of progressing. I mainly follow recipes from what I think are reputable sources and stick with the ones that have worked. My most recent batches have either come to trace really fast or have not held fragrance (that I hve also used in the past) well. I am experimenting with color, too, with varying results.
> 
> So I'm discouraged a bit. Looking to new recipes. I found one on BB that the author insists she uses all the time with great results. It calls for small amts of hemp seed oil and wheat germ oil. I read on this forum that WGO is caustic. Also, the recipe calls for 16 oz of olive oil, which I find heavy. Can I substitute 8 oz of canola for  half the olive oil? I am afraid of experimenting too far afield. The more I read and soap, the less I know, it seems.....


Ugh - I've had those phases in soaping and it can be oh so frustrating.
In short, you can substitute whatever oil you like as long as you recalculate the recipe on a soap calculator.  Unlike a cooking recipe, you'll still get the intended end result of soap.   I don't know what size batches you are using for your recipe tests, but I find small batches to be less stressful as far as "wasting" product. I also found that after about a year, I had learned enough to make my own recipes, and that ended one such phase. Perhaps you too are at that point - or close?  Keep going, take notes, learn from each batch!  You can do it, really.


----------



## linne1gi

Chach said:


> I've been soaping for about a year but recently I feel like I am taking backwards steps instead of progressing. I mainly follow recipes from what I think are reputable sources and stick with the ones that have worked. My most recent batches have either come to trace really fast or have not held fragrance (that I hve also used in the past) well. I am experimenting with color, too, with varying results.
> 
> So I'm discouraged a bit. Looking to new recipes. I found one on BB that the author insists she uses all the time with great results. It calls for small amts of hemp seed oil and wheat germ oil. I read on this forum that WGO is caustic. Also, the recipe calls for 16 oz of olive oil, which I find heavy. Can I substitute 8 oz of canola for  half the olive oil? I am afraid of experimenting too far afield. The more I read and soap, the less I know, it seems.....


I wouldn't substitute 8 ounces of canola for the olive oil.  Canola oil is high in Linoleic and Linolenic fatty acids, both of which can lead to DOS (dreaded orange spots, rancidity).  Although 16 ounces of olive oil can be a lot or not, since I don't know the total batch size you are making.  My biggest suggestion is to make small batches of 1-2 pounds until you have mastered your recipe.  I also highly suggest you learn how to make your own, start at soapcalc.net and just plug in different amounts of the oils/butters you have on hand and keep playing around until you find something you like - then give it a try.  I made small batches for 3 years before I started making larger amounts.  It is definitely less product to waste and also a lot more fun - because you can make soap more often.  There are so many sites out there that give you recipes.  Look on youtube for videos from Treemarie soapworks and I dream in soap.   They are both good - and often share recipes.


----------



## amd

SoapSisters said:


> Are there specific scents that have caused DOS?


So far for me: The Tonic, OMH, A Thousand Wishes (which I don't think she carries anymore) and Burst of Energy. Although Burst of Energy was weird, so I'm open to it not being an issue with the FO. For that soap the only part that developed DOS was the top of the soap at about 3 weeks cure, I planed off about 3mm and so far no more DOS has shown up (soap was made end of November). My last batch of OMH developed DOS at 5 weeks cure - that one I'm sure was the FO as I made two other batches from the same MB oil bucket and the only change was the FO. It was the final straw for me with M&M FO's, I'll use up what I have in B&B and wax melts. I don't think she does enough testing as I have also had a few that did not hold scent in CP and she only removed them from her product offering after enough people complained. I do love her colors though, and the prices are really reasonable - plus she has fast turnaround time for shipping.


----------



## linne1gi

amd said:


> So far for me: The Tonic, OMH, A Thousand Wishes (which I don't think she carries anymore) and Burst of Energy. Although Burst of Energy was weird, so I'm open to it not being an issue with the FO. For that soap the only part that developed DOS was the top of the soap at about 3 weeks cure, I planed off about 3mm and so far no more DOS has shown up (soap was made end of November). My last batch of OMH developed DOS at 5 weeks cure - that one I'm sure was the FO as I made two other batches from the same MB oil bucket and the only change was the FO. It was the final straw for me with M&M FO's, I'll use up what I have in B&B and wax melts. I don't think she does enough testing as I have also had a few that did not hold scent in CP and she only removed them from her product offering after enough people complained. I do love her colors though, and the prices are really reasonable - plus she has fast turnaround time for shipping.


So, I got the BB (BrambleBerry), but what is the M&M?


----------



## Jersey Girl

linne1gi said:


> So, I got the BB (BrambleBerry), but what is the M&M?



I believe they are talking about Micas and More


----------



## linne1gi

Jersey Girl said:


> I believe they are talking about Micas and More


Thank you - I have never used their FO's just their micas.


----------



## Jersey Girl

Zing said:


> Just finished with my challenge soap.  It's a Fah-ncy Soap!  Fun but stressful at the same time.  I like the scent, 50/50 rosemary/bergamot with a titch of cedarwood.  Was surprised that a "yellow" mica was actually orange which was not part of the vision.  But still fun to try new things.



Did your yellow morph back to yellow or did it stay orange?  Was just thinking about that. Inquiring minds want to know. Lol.


----------



## The_Phoenix

I 50/50 masterbatched the remainder of the lye I have on hand (just under 2,000 grams). I’m going to force myself to not buy more until I’ve spent time developing shampoo bars and redoing my website. 

The next two months are going to be crazy anyway as Ill be completing a project management certification program I’ve been working towards. This last stretch is going to require almost 100% of my attention. 

Not having lye will help keep me focused because sometimes I think I use making soap as a way to avoid other things.


----------



## violets2217

The_Phoenix said:


> Not having lye will help keep me focused because sometimes I think I use making soap as a way to avoid other things.


SAME!!!


----------



## Corsara

msunnerstood said:


> Mad Micas is my goto but I have also used Nurture soap. Mad Mica has more reasonable shipping. I have gotten mica on amazon as they do carry some good soap approved brands


Who do you buy from on Amazon?


----------



## Zing

Jersey Girl said:


> Did your yellow morph back to yellow or did it stay orange?  Was just thinking about that. Inquiring minds want to know. Lol.


Patience, grasshopper, wait til I post my entry photo!!  Actually, it morphed back to yellow.  What an experience.  Usually micas for me are what you see is what you get, but not in this case.  I should have left well enough alone but I kept adding TD and another yellow.  My vision was for a dark yellow (a different mica) and light yellow (the morphy orange)-- but my tweaking created just really one yellow instead.  Oh well, live and learn.
I poured leftovers in single molds which never gell -- and it stayed orange, like really orange.  The most definite contrast between gelled and non-gelled I've ever had.


----------



## AliOop

Made CPLS paste today - 100% CO with -2%SF.  This will not be diluted, but used as a paste for cleaning. It's not yet fully saponified, but I tried a smidge of it on my glass stovetop. Amazing grease cutter - the glass looks brand new! Thank you @cmzaha for recommending the paste, and @linne1gi for suggesting the cold process method. I'd only made LS via hot process, and this was so much easier and less stressful. I may actually start making LS more often now that I don't have to watch it cook!


----------



## TashaBird

Way too many soapy things going on on every available surface! Trying to get caught up.


----------



## TashaBird

Can soaping in colder weather cause bumps in soap?


----------



## msunnerstood

Bl


Corsara said:


> Who do you buy from on Amazon?


Black Diamond and Fire Dot. I wasnt crazy about the results of the fire dot dark brown but their other colors are good. I did like the Black diamond brown.


----------



## SoapSisters

amd said:


> I don't think she does enough testing as I have also had a few that did not hold scent in CP and she only removed them from her product offering after enough people complained. I do love her colors though, and the prices are really reasonable - plus she has fast turnaround time for shipping.


Thanks so much for such a detailed reply! I haven't ordered any of the FOs you mentioned (except for Burst of Energy, which was fine in my soap), so slight sigh of relief. But I'll be on the lookout with the others.


----------



## Sudds

Jersey Girl said:


> Made these yesterday and I am very happy with how they turned out. I blended a bunch of FOs. I wanted to use Jamaica Me Crazy on its own but it fades so I mixed in some Coconut Lemongrass, Coconut Cream and a little Pineapple Cilantro with it. I’m calling it Hawaiian Breeze. It smells great. View attachment 54150


I love the colors and swirls in these soaps, the dragonflies don't hurt either!


----------



## Sudds

Didn't do too much soapy stuff except look at micas and try and reduce the ones I want, (which are all of them!) BUT I did pull this out of our basement garden:
It is the first one of the winter season, 12" from stem to stern. My son didn't think they would grow, hah! I made 5 jars of pesto last night from the largest basil leaves I have ever grown, we are on our second crop of cilantro, catnip is looking a little worse for wear, tomatoes are just now blooming, fennel tastes great on the occasional baked potato. Son had some beautiful lettuce but it started rotting in the middle. It has been fun and a welcome respite from the super cold weather here in WI and the lack of sunshine the past few weeks! Now back to labeling all my new soaping supplies and waiting for more products! Everyone, take care!  PS, it was quite tasty with a handful of raisins, tomorrow I have to pull up a bunch more, I didn't realize they were so large!


----------



## Ladka

Bought some FO's yesterday: bergamot, lemongrass and cedarwood. Though this is not directly a soapy thing I must share it. I've been bitterly missing some FO's in my soaps and now that all the shops and markets are open again I'm glad I have some more FO's in store.


----------



## Catscankim

Just made my 4th and FINAL attempt at this month's challenge. I say attempt as if they are fails, but they are not. But after I saw a few more videos and some of the other entries...and my friend's suggestions on different colors, I decided to have another go at it before I submit something.

I have two contender soaps, and wanted this one to blow it out of the park, but it probably wont LOL. So unless the cut is phenomenal, I already know which one I am going to submit, I think.

I love this swirl so much, it is going to be one of my regular designs. I just have to get better at cutting it LOL.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

amd said:


> I did not make as much soap as I had planned - drama Friday night so I didn't feel like soaping, and then Monday I dinked around making dividers and making room on my cure rack. So here's Saturday and Sunday efforts.
> 
> Two batches (36 bars) The Perfect Man
> 
> View attachment 54112
> 
> 
> 1 batch (18 bars) Sun and Sand type. The only color that accelerated was the yellow, so the bottom layer was too loose when I poured the heavier yellow layer on top so I didn't get the nice clean lines I wanted, but it's still a long ways better than the first time I made this soap. (There was crying and swearing and telling myself I would never make soap again.)
> 
> View attachment 54113
> 
> 
> 1 batch (18 bars) Cool Water dupe. I've previously only used BCN's, but this batch was made with NG's and it played so much nicer - and I think the dupe is closer than the BCN version.
> 
> View attachment 54114
> 
> 
> And finally, two batches (36 bars) of Lavender Sage. I couldn't decide how to the pour and the top, so I did each batch differently. I liked the top batch best of the two.
> 
> View attachment 54115
> View attachment 54116
> 
> 
> Tonight I'm doing the challenge soap, and then tomorrow I'll get back to making a ton more soap.


.


----------



## KimW

Sudds said:


> Didn't do too much soapy stuff except look at micas and try and reduce the ones I want, (which are all of them!) BUT I did pull this out of our basement garden:
> It is the first one of the winter season, 12" from stem to stern. My son didn't think they would grow, hah! I made 5 jars of pesto last night from the largest basil leaves I have ever grown, we are on our second crop of cilantro, catnip is looking a little worse for wear, tomatoes are just now blooming, fennel tastes great on the occasional baked potato. Son had some beautiful lettuce but it started rotting in the middle. It has been fun and a welcome respite from the super cold weather here in WI and the lack of sunshine the past few weeks! Now back to labeling all my new soaping supplies and waiting for more products! Everyone, take care!  PS, it was quite tasty with a handful of raisins, tomorrow I have to pull up a bunch more, I didn't realize they were so large!


That's a fantastic carrot!!!  Hyrdoponic, I'm assuming?  We also have a basement garden, all hydroponic, that Hubby tends.  Loads of lettuce, kale, basil and arugula.  Some mache, and green onions and cabbage.  One tomato plant that has started forming tomatoes - thrilling!  He's just started experimenting with peppers and radishes.  It IS so fantastic to pick something fresh out of the "garden" in the middle of winter.


----------



## Melysg25

TashaBird said:


> Way too many soapy things going on on every available surface! Trying to get caught up.


What an awesome work space!


----------



## TashaBird

Was going to make another attempt at the challenge, but then some of my extruder discs came! Still waiting on the ones I ordered first. Also, got a bunch of soaps that need packaging. So, I had a long session of trimming and steaming last night. And, figured out packaging for my Purple Reign soaps which are going to sell out immediately! I love how my customers are chomping at the bit for them!!!  
thanks @Melysg25 it makes me feel lucky! I do wish it was warmer down there! (no offense to folks who live in actual cold places.)


----------



## KimW

TashaBird said:


> Was going to make another attempt at the challenge, but then some of my extruder discs came! Still waiting on the ones I ordered first. Also, got a bunch of soaps that need packaging. So, I had a long session of trimming and steaming last night. And, figured out packaging for my Purple Reign soaps which are going to sell out immediately! I love how my customers are chomping at the bit for them!!!
> thanks @Melysg25 it makes me feel lucky! I do wish it was warmer down there! (no offense to folks who live in actual cold places.)


I tell ya - I'm just in love with seeing a door open to the fresh air and those pretty green leaves.  And the soap too, of course!


----------



## Jersey Girl

TashaBird said:


> Was going to make another attempt at the challenge, but then some of my extruder discs came! Still waiting on the ones I ordered first. Also, got a bunch of soaps that need packaging. So, I had a long session of trimming and steaming last night. And, figured out packaging for my Purple Reign soaps which are going to sell out immediately! I love how my customers are chomping at the bit for them!!!
> thanks @Melysg25 it makes me feel lucky! I do wish it was warmer down there! (no offense to folks who live in actual cold places.)



Now THAT’S an extruder!


----------



## KimW

@TashaBird, from where did you order the additional design discs for your jerky extruder, please?  Forgive if it's already been mentioned!


----------



## SPowers

Today I made a new batch of my 'Just Lavender' soap.  This is by far my best seller for a scent that people seem to either lover or hate!  I was doing a hanger swirl - had half of the white batter and half of the lavender batter poured when I  realized I forgot the FO!  Geez... haven't done that in quite a while!  I poured half of the FO in the remaining white batter and half of that again the the coloured batter and will hope for the best.  There should be scent in part of each bar I think but who knows???  Guess I'll find out.


----------



## TashaBird

@KimW there’s a zillion tweety birds chirping up a storm at the feeder outside too! And a hawk came through yesterday while I was washing a mountain of soap dishes. The sink is fortunately at the window. 
@Jersey Girl it’s a jerky gun!

Soap stamps and more. Extruder from Amazon. 


KimW said:


> @TashaBird, from where did you order the additional design discs for your jerky extruder, please?  Forgive if it's already been mentioned!



I tried powdered sugar this time instead of granulated. The cornstarch does weird things, and it turns into lye gravy. I’m going back to regular sugar.

I wp


KimW said:


> @TashaBird, from where did you order the additional design discs for your jerky extruder, please?  Forgive if it's already been mentioned!
> [/QUOT
> I wouldn’t get that dinosaur set until she fixes the pterodactyl. His head keeps falling off.


----------



## Jersey Girl

TashaBird said:


> I tried powdered sugar this time instead of granulated. The cornstarch does weird things, and it turns into lye gravy. I’m going back to regular sugar.



I switched to powdered sugar quite a while ago and I like it. It does thicken the solution some and get a little clumpy but I wouldn’t describe what I’ve experienced as gravy like and I just pour it in after a good stir (no straining) and it works perfectly.  I use one TBSP PPO. How much did you use?

I just made a batch of soap and used NS 8th and Ocean FO. The batter started getting gloopy in areas. I think it may have been ricing. Then it thickened pretty quick. Don’t you just love when the bottle says no acceleration, no ricing...lol.  Has anyone experienced this with this fragrance?  My plan was changed and I ended up with an ITPS. Smells wonderful though!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

SoapSisters said:


> Uh oh! My new FOs from Micas & More are on their way! Are there specific scents that have caused DOS?





Chach said:


> Looking to new recipes. I found one on BB that the author insists she uses all the time with great results. It calls for small amts of hemp seed oil and wheat germ oil. I read on this forum that WGO is caustic. Also, the recipe calls for 16 oz of olive oil, which I find heavy. Can I substitute 8 oz of canola for  half the olive oil? I am afraid of experimenting too far afield. The more I read and soap, the less I know, it seems.....


Both of these queries are better asked in a separate thread where more members are likely to see it and respond. This type of question gets buried very quickly here.


----------



## MarinaB

Some salt bars and sheep milk bars.


----------



## SPowers

TashaBird said:


> I tried powdered sugar this time instead of granulated. The cornstarch does weird things, and it turns into lye gravy. I’m going back to regular sugar.



hmm... I only ever use powdered sugar dissolved in water... never had that happen.  Weird.


----------



## GemstonePony

Different brands of powdered sugar might have different levels of corn starch. One bag I picked up even prided itself on having none.


----------



## SPowers

GemstonePony said:


> Different brands of powdered sugar might have different levels of corn starch. One bag I picked up even prided itself on having none.



Interesting... I get mine from the bulk store - will have to look next time at the ingredients.


----------



## AliOop

MarinaB said:


> Some salt bars and sheep milk bars.


Those salt bars are just beautiful in their simplicity.


----------



## TashaBird

SPowers said:


> hmm... I only ever use powdered sugar dissolved in water... never had that happen.  Weird.


I’ll have to check to see if I can find some without. This was organic. Figured it was a cheap way to add an organic ingredient. Lye gravy is not appealing though!

I might’ve been over ambitious trying to fit all 4 into one soap. If I’d been able to get the pterodactyl to work (neck too skinny, head falls off) I’d have had to put it on top, which actually would’ve been cool I guess. No landscape, just a test run of all the dinosaurs shoved into some ITPS. It’s going to be a HUGE bar! Haha! Then that shamrock gold glitter from NS! Is it green? Is it gold?!! I love it! Glad I’ve got stuff to do to keep busy. It’s gonna be hard waiting. 
mused sliced ends to spruce up my left over batter. Brachiosaurus hearts.


----------



## Basil

My Soapy thing today was being stupid. I was working on a new recipe with two butters, soy wax and goat milk. In the process of trying to scrape the thick batter off the blade of the SB, I accidently pressed the power button (yes, I should have dismantled it..) and caught my glove in it and ended up with a chewed finger tip.  In the meantime, I was able to finish the pour having grabbed soapy paper towels and wrapped around my finger so as not to bleed in my perfectly white soap LOL. I'm sure this has to be one for the records....It doesn't pay to be preoccupied!! I also accomplished getting all my recipes organzied by date so I'm happy about that. I think I'm going to be happy about this batch too. I tried shea for the first time! I'll save you from seeing pictures of my finger


----------



## AliOop

Using some Christmas gift card money, I ordered a new stick blender (the Mueller Austria), and an adjustable log splitter from Bud Haffner. I've been vacillating between a log splitter and other soapy things. But since I can't make decent cuts from my slab mold without a log splitter, and some of the money went for the new stick blender, there was just enough to get the splitter.

He responded almost immediately to say he had one in stock, and it was shipped the next day. Amazing! Now let's see how long it takes to get here. So far I've haven't had any major delays with receiving things, but I figure my turn is coming...


----------



## TashaBird

My colorant shelf has turned into a menagerie of scrap animals. They’re my frenz. I luv them.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Basil said:


> My Soapy thing today was being stupid. I was working on a new recipe with two butters, soy wax and goat milk. In the process of trying to scrape the thick batter off the blade of the SB, I accidently pressed the power button (yes, I should have dismantled it..) and caught my glove in it and ended up with a chewed finger tip.  In the meantime, I was able to finish the pour having grabbed soapy paper towels and wrapped around my finger so as not to bleed in my perfectly white soap LOL. I'm sure this has to be one for the records....It doesn't pay to be preoccupied!! I also accomplished getting all my recipes organzied by date so I'm happy about that. I think I'm going to be happy about this batch too. I tried shea for the first time! I'll save you from seeing pictures of my finger


Wow we cant be careful enough. glad you were able to finish your soap' hope your finger is ok.


----------



## maryloucb

I unmolded my bear fat soap. I was afraid it was going to smell tallow-y, but it’s got a very nice subtle sandalwood scent.


----------



## KimW

Basil said:


> I'll save you from seeing pictures of my finger


Oh dear - I'm so sorry about your finger.   I hope it's not too terribly painful and that it heals quickly!  Impressive recovery though, I must say.



maryloucb said:


> I unmolded my bear fat soap. I was afraid it was going to smell tallow-y, but it’s got a very nice subtle sandalwood scent.


Wow - that is a stunningly white bar.  Love it.


----------



## AliOop

@maryloucb I agree with KimW - that is a beeYOO-T-full white bar. How much sugar did you end up adding?

ETA: I recommend putting down some baking paper under the bars, so they aren't in direct contact with the metal. Even stainless racks can develop cracks and wear that will expose the soap to metals that can cause DOS. It would be awful to see any such spots on those gorgeous bars!


----------



## KimW

AliOop said:


> @maryloucb I agree with KimW - that is a beeYOO-T-full white bar. How much sugar did you end up adding?
> 
> ETA: I recommend putting down some baking paper under the bars, so they aren't in direct contact with the metal. Even stainless racks can develop cracks and wear that will expose the soap to metals that can cause DOS. It would be awful to see any such spots on those gorgeous bars!


Ach - I was so mesmerized by the bars that I didn't even notice this.  Good catch!  Would be a shame to have those bars spot!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Basil said:


> It doesn't pay to be preoccupied!!  I'll save you from seeing pictures of my finger


Yee-ouch! Maybe a picture of your finger plus *IT DOESN'T PAY TO BE PREOCCUPIED* underneath?


----------



## violets2217

Well I made lots off soap today. Really just 3 loaves but it feels like a lot. Gave the challenge one more try and then made some Chamomile infused soap. This was the second or third soap I made in the beginning. It always amazes me how sweet it smells! I made two loaves of it, one for me and one to trade a coworker for a guitar! It’s her favorite soap of mine and the kids have been wanting to learn to play the guitar...so why not!


----------



## maryloucb

AliOop said:


> @maryloucb I agree with KimW - that is a beeYOO-T-full white bar. How much sugar did you end up adding?
> 
> ETA: I recommend putting down some baking paper under the bars, so they aren't in direct contact with the metal. Even stainless racks can develop cracks and wear that will expose the soap to metals that can cause DOS. It would be awful to see any such spots on those gorgeous bars!


Ooh, thanks for the tip! I put down some parchment paper.

I didn’t end up adding any sugar-just bear fat, lye and a little bit of sandalwood EO.


----------



## Sudds

KimW said:


> That's a fantastic carrot!!!  Hyrdoponic, I'm assuming?  We also have a basement garden, all hydroponic, that Hubby tends.  Loads of lettuce, kale, basil and arugula.  Some mache, and green onions and cabbage.  One tomato plant that has started forming tomatoes - thrilling!  He's just started experimenting with peppers and radishes.  It IS so fantastic to pick something fresh out of the "garden" in the middle of winter.


Actually, real dirt! We didn't have any problems until about 2 weeks ago when I noticed a few fungus gnats that must have been in the topsoil, tossed some diatomaceous earth on top 3 days in a row and they are gone...I hate bugs! I got a little heavy-handed with the water around my carrots! I am going to try potatoes next winter, we don't eat them very often but the novelty has caught on. The carrots are great tasting. Radishes are super easy, have you ever tried cooking them? I use the dill in bread and in salads, very tasty!


----------



## Sudds

Jersey Girl said:


> Now THAT’S an extruder! ♥


Is that the extruder from the Czech Republic? If not would you mind sharing the name of it?


----------



## GemstonePony

Finally made the Mango-butter soap loaf that I made a heart embed for last weekend. Also did another Taiwan swirl because I'm suspicious that part of a previous batch didn't reach emulsion. That's two loaves in the oven.


----------



## Catscankim

SPowers said:


> Today I made a new batch of my 'Just Lavender' soap.  This is by far my best seller for a scent that people seem to either lover or hate!  I was doing a hanger swirl - had half of the white batter and half of the lavender batter poured when I  realized I forgot the FO!  Geez... haven't done that in quite a while!  I poured half of the FO in the remaining white batter and half of that again the the coloured batter and will hope for the best.  There should be scent in part of each bar I think but who knows???  Guess I'll find out.


I "bleeping" hate when I forget fragrance. I just want to throw the whole thing away before I see what a pretty soap I made FRAGRANCE FREE. Especially if I went through all the trouble to match fragrance with colors and design.

I've done one or two that I could add the smell to the rest and it turned out fine. But then I've done a few others that it screwed it all up.

I will pour and swirl and oogle and be so proud at the prettiness, then look over and see the stupid container of fragrance. I don't even want to cut it after that. So much time and effort, only to forget one very important thing....


----------



## Babyshoes

I got to look at the top of my third batch today, and I'm very happy with it. The swirled mica drizzle is just what I had hoped for.   I hope it cuts nicely later...

I've learned loads already, and have lard coming today so I can try a different recipe... 
The recipe I've been using was the one that came with the kit I used for my first batch. It seems that the recipe itself comes to trace very quickly, which makes sense for something you're sending out to folks who may or may not have a stick blender. It's too soon to use it, but I'm expecting it to be a bit drying as it's high in CO.
This time, I combined oils and lye at room temp and didn't sb at all, and it came to a light/medium trace in around 5 minutes of stirring. It was still liquid enough to do my swirling on top without leaving gouges like it did last time...


----------



## Jersey Girl

Sudds said:


> Is that the extruder from the Czech Republic? If not would you mind sharing the name of it?


@TashaBird is the soaper who has the extruder.  She would be able to tell you.


----------



## AliOop

Catscankim said:


> I "bleeping" hate when I forget fragrance. I just want to throw the whole thing away before I see what a pretty soap I made FRAGRANCE FREE. Especially if I went through all the trouble to match fragrance with colors and design.
> 
> I've done one or two that I could add the smell to the rest and it turned out fine. But then I've done a few others that it screwed it all up.
> 
> I will pour and swirl and oogle and be so proud at the prettiness, then look over and see the stupid container of fragrance. I don't even want to cut it after that. So much time and effort, only to forget one very important thing....


I’ve taken to putting my measured-out fragrance container inside the soap mold. Can’t tell you how many times that has saved me when I go to pour in my unscented batter and that little cup sitting in there stops me just in time!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

AliOop said:


> I’ve taken to putting my measured-out fragrance container inside the soap mold. Can’t tell you how many times that has saved me when I go to pour in my unscented batter and that little cup sitting in there stops me just in time!


----------



## Babyshoes

AliOop said:


> I’ve taken to putting my measured-out fragrance container inside the soap mold. Can’t tell you how many times that has saved me when I go to pour in my unscented batter and that little cup sitting in there stops me just in time!




Genius! Thank you for the tip, I'm going to start doing this. 

I'm definitely the type of person to forget things that are right in front of me...


----------



## TashaBird

Sudds said:


> Is that the extruder from the Czech Republic? If not would you mind sharing the name of it?


After a ridiculous amount of researching extruders it came down to the CZech one, the Lucy, or the Art Way. After speaking with one of the owners of Art Way, I decided that’s the one I’d get when I had enough money. 





						ACE II Hobby Extruder - 2in
					






					www.polymerclayexpress.com
				



Then I found a lady making 2” discs on FB. She is making them to fit this jerky gun. So, that’s what I’m using for now.


			https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07XC8WJLP/ref=cm_sw_em_r_mt_dp_T4F62BFVV726WZ06MENF?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
		

I still will probably get the Art Way some day, when I’m working again. They have beautiful discs, and will make custom ones for cheap. You get 6 discs with your order too.
Soap Stamps and Stuff is where I got these discs from.


----------



## Basil

KimW said:


> Oh dear - I'm so sorry about your finger.   I hope it's not too terribly painful and that it heals quickly!  Impressive recovery though, I must say.


Thanks!! Doing good!!


----------



## Basil

Zany_in_CO said:


> Yee-ouch! Maybe a picture of your finger plus *IT DOESN'T PAY TO BE PREOCCUPIED* underneath?


You are soooo RIGHT Zany!!!!


----------



## The_Phoenix

@Basil I feel badly that I laughed when I read your play-by-play. Honestly, I'm surprised I haven't yet accidentally turned my sb on while cleaning it out with my spatula. Making soap requires blood, sweat, and tears. Living on the edge, we are.


----------



## The_Phoenix

@TashaBird Those aren't embeds! Those are soap anacondas!!!


----------



## The_Phoenix

violets2217 said:


> Well I made lots off soap today. Really just 3 loaves but it feels like a lot. Gave the challenge one more try and then made some Chamomile infused soap. This was the second or third soap I made in the beginning. It always amazes me how sweet it smells! I made two loaves of it, one for me and one to trade a coworker for a guitar! It’s her favorite soap of mine and the kids have been wanting to learn to play the guitar...so why not!
> View attachment 54218


So pretty! Did you infuse the chamomile as a tea in water or in your oil?


----------



## Basil

The_Phoenix said:


> @Basil I feel badly that I laughed when I read your play-by-play. Honestly, I'm surprised I haven't yet accidentally turned my sb on while cleaning it out with my spatula. Making soap requires blood, sweat, and tears. Living on the edge, we are.


Oh , no hurt feelings about laughing! My family laughs all the time at my ‘escapades’ . I’ve always thought the eulogies at my funeral will be quite entertaining.  But, yes making soap is living on the edge


----------



## violets2217

The_Phoenix said:


> So pretty! Did you infuse the chamomile as a tea in water or in you roil?


Both. Put my oil in crockpot with a whole lotta chamomile tea bag for the day. And steeped some real strong chamomile tea! My house smelled soooo good!!!! It’s a great soap too!


----------



## Basil

The_Phoenix said:


> @Basil I feel badly that I laughed when I read your play-by-play. Honestly, I'm surprised I haven't yet accidentally turned my sb on while cleaning it out with my spatula. Making soap requires blood, sweat, and tears. Living on the edge, we are.


Ohhhhhhhh spatula NOT finger!!!! That’s the ticket!!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

violets2217 said:


> Both. Put my oil in crockpot with a whole lotta chamomile tea bag for the day. And steeped some real strong chamomile tea! My house smelled soooo good!!!! It’s a great soap too!


What a Great Idea' infusing oil in the crockpot w/ tea bags.


----------



## GemstonePony

Basil said:


> Ohhhhhhhh spatula NOT finger!!!! That’s the ticket!!


Or briefly use it to blend a bowl of hot water, and then use a sponge? Or a wash-cloth? Just throwing around ideas...


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Ellacho said:


> Thank you  !


Thank you so much


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

rdc1978 said:


> You and I have the exact same cavity mold but your soap looks beautiful and my cavity mold soaps almost literally look like garbage!  Well done, they look so fancy!
> 
> My soapy thing for the day was carrying my 15 pound box of f/o from WSP up 38 steps to my place!
> 
> Darn you WSP and your amazing sale on FOs!  This time I'm serious, I dont care who has a sale on what, I'm not making any more big fo purchases this year!


Thank You' I un-molded them as soon as they were firm enough' I dont know if this makes a difference? as for the light pinkish beige color its the Kaolin Clay in Rose, 1 tea PPO.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

@amd  Iv'e bought micas from BB & Amazon' as of late i'm loving the "neon micas from Nuture Soaps" they stay vibrant and pretty.


----------



## TashaBird

This morning was a culmination of much passion and pride. Friends and customers have been messaging me daily to find out when my Purple Reign soaps would be ready. You’d think they’re front row Rolling Stones tickets or something!  I’m absolutely loving it!! I put my whole heart into them. 
Taking bets on how fast they’ll sell out. Posted them to my IG account at 10:20am. There are only 22 bars. 
Now to sit back and watch the tens of dollars roll in! Hahaha! I shoulda picked a more lucrative hobby. 
Also excited to cut my dinosaur soap.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

TashaBird said:


> This morning was a culmination of much passion and pride. Friends and customers have been messaging me daily to find out when my Purple Reign soaps would be ready. You’d think they’re front row Rolling Stones tickets or something!  I’m absolutely loving it!! I put my whole heart into them.
> Taking bets on how fast they’ll sell out. Posted them to my IG account at 10:20am. There are only 22 bars.
> Now to sit back and watch the tens of dollars roll in! Hahaha! I shoulda picked a more lucrative hobby.
> Also excited to cut my dinosaur soap.


I’m betting sale out in 15 minutes..


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

This is my largest batch of soap I’ve made to date. I Used @cmzaha mold I bought from her back in November’ this molds hold 5-6 lbs’ I love it! & the bar’s fit nicely in your hand, the three colors I used are from Natures Soaps’ Love the Neon Mica Colors & it’s scented w/ several scents but the main & most scent I'd used is called “Bite Me” I think @Zing mentioned he liked the scent’ & I’ve been wanting to try it! It smells so good omgosh’ fingers crossed it’s lasting,  the peach scent started to rice I knew it’s a hard scent to work with but I tried to isolate & add last in one of the colors’ but to no avail all I could do is throw the all the colors together as quickly as possible mix & pour into the mold, the soap turned out this beautiful solid orange sherbet color, it’s been over a week of curing & the neon orange color have reappeared in spots' this is the color I add’ed the peach FO to. I think it’s still pretty.    @cmzaha  Wink, When An “Experienced Soaper W/ Years Of Soaping” Tells You To “Line The Mold” Don’t second guess her opinion for yours’ big mistake  I spent half an hour prying the soap from the sides of the mold! Lol . Oh Almost forgot the soap stamp I brushed on mica colors & stamped the soap.


----------



## KimW

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> This is my largest batch of soap I’ve made to date.


Ohhhhh - these are just lovely, Peachy!  Congrats on a big batch.  I really like the color and pattern you achieved, even with the misbehavin'.  I also got a nice chuckle out of the scent name...hahahaha.  Still giggling...


----------



## KimW

I've read a few threads where folks expressed some concerns about soaping in their tiny kitchens.  I think both I and @Zing (?) have chimed in that soaping in a small kitchen is no big deal and completely doable.  While I do have a small soaping area in our basement, I still come upstairs to use the stove to make liquid soap and, today, those threads came to mind as I was setting up.  So, here's a pic of how I soap using 2ft of counter top space in our kitchen, and I could probably do the same with even less space.  One thing that IS not pictured is my small 18" square laundry basket that's on the floor.  This is where I put things, like my oils and lye and scale, as they are used and no longer needed - it's also what I use to haul my soaping goodies up the stairs.  Soap on my soapy friends!!!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

KimW said:


> Ohhhhh - these are just lovely, Peachy!  Congrats on a big batch.  I really like the color and pattern you achieved, even with the misbehavin'.  I also got a nice chuckle out of the scent name...hahahaha.  Still giggling...


Thank you .  I gotta say this FO " Bite Me" smells so good' the description of scent is pineapple & cherry, to me it smells fruity. I loved the scent so much just reordered 8oz from NS.


----------



## TashaBird

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> I’m betting sale out in 15 minutes..


It took a whopping 40 minutes! I think it took so long to because I posted them Saturday morning! 
That was the most fun I’ve had in awhile.


----------



## Zing

KimW said:


> I've read a few threads where folks expressed some concerns about soaping in their tiny kitchens.  I think both I and @Zing (?) have chimed in that soaping in a small kitchen is no big deal and completely doable.
> View attachment 54234


Yes, my former tiny kitchen could not keep me from my addiction soaping!  Seriously small galley kitchen with 4 doors!  Now that we built our new kitchen in our new house (that did not have one when we bought it and then the pandemic hit and then 4 family members moved in) I'm too paranoid to use it for soaping.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

TashaBird said:


> It took a whopping 40 minutes! I think it took so long to because I posted them Saturday morning!
> That was the most fun I’ve had in awhile.


Thats wonderful' it's one of my faves you have made' really pretty soap. Congrats on your soap flying out the door & having a wonderful fellowing & customer base.


----------



## hlee

My cut Sandalwood Vanilla soap.
I am trying to get better at taking soap pics.
One hobby leads to another .


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Very pretty soap' love the color.


----------



## Angie Gail

I got a dehumidifier at Wal-Mart today and I'm going to put it back in the room where I keep my soaps. Now that I have that I'll think I'll try bath bombs again. I won't be able to make any more soap for a while though because I can't find powdered goat milk or distilled water. I'm in Texas and our stores are pretty bare after the snowpocalypse. I'm not complaining though because thankfully we never lost power or water (one night it got down to 4 degrees!!!) and we have plenty of food.


----------



## violets2217

Angie Gail said:


> I'm not complaining though because thankfully we never lost power or water (one night it got down to 4 degrees!!!) and we have plenty of food.


I'm glad to hear that you did not lose utilities! And your soaps and bath bombs will love the dehumidifier! I want one so bad, but not sure where to put it that will be most beneficial and not in the way!
So I have a question... this is purely curiosity, because while I enjoy TikTok, I have trouble believing anything I see on there (or any social media outlet for that matter)... A Texan posted that while they also didn't lose power they showed a computer image of the bill for the last 3 days which came to a total of almost $5,000. Is that possible for one household in Texas with these extreme weather conditions??
Hope you guys warm up soon!


----------



## Guspuppy

Oh Peachy that soap is glorious!!


----------



## The_Phoenix

i was inspired by @JoyfulSudz’ One Pot Wonder and decided I wanted one, too. Needed to pour more of each color into the big container. The colors got severely muddled. It looks like the color scheme of the early 70s spit out through a meat grinder.


----------



## KimW

The_Phoenix said:


> i was inspired by @JoyfulSudz’ One Pot Wonder and decided I wanted one, too. Needed to pour more of each color into the big container. The colors got severely muddled. It looks like the color scheme of the early 70s spit our through a meat grinder.


Aweeee - nooooooo.  LOL  For what it's worth, I think you did a fab job on the technique, even with the muddled colors!


----------



## Angie Gail

violets2217 said:


> I'm glad to hear that you did not lose utilities! And your soaps and bath bombs will love the dehumidifier! I want one so bad, but not sure where to put it that will be most beneficial and not in the way!
> So I have a question... this is purely curiosity, because while I enjoy TikTok, I have trouble believing anything I see on there (or any social media outlet for that matter)... A Texan posted that while they also didn't lose power they showed a computer image of the bill for the last 3 days which came to a total of almost $5,000. Is that possible for one household in Texas with these extreme weather conditions??
> Hope you guys warm up soon!


That kind of bill is possible if you have a variable rate plan. We thankfully do not as they are too unpredictable. I'm just infuriated that we weren't better prepared. We had a similar bit of bad weather in Feb 2011 that only lasted a day or two and we had the same type of power failure and supposedly we "fixed" it after that but apparently not. The main culprit was the frozen wind turbines that failed first and that caused such a strain on the power grid they had to do power shutdowns around the state. The natural gas wells froze up next and I do not understand why we didn't winterize either one of those. I think the only reason my neighborhood didn't lose power was because we are less than a mile from a hospital.


----------



## Angie Gail

The_Phoenix said:


> i was inspired by @JoyfulSudz’ One Pot Wonder and decided I wanted one, too. Needed to pour more of each color into the big container. The colors got severely muddled. It looks like the color scheme of the early 70s spit our through a meat grinder.  View attachment 54248


I was born in '77 and I love 70s color schemes!


----------



## The_Phoenix

KimW said:


> Aweeee - nooooooo.  LOL  For what it's worth, I think you did a fab job on the technique, even with the muddled colors!


 Thank you!!
I was quite proud while I was immersed in all the pouring. Unicorns were flying around my head, raibows lighting up the air, Barry White whispering in my ear, “You got this, baby.”

S’ok, though, because it was fu-un!


----------



## KimW

The_Phoenix said:


> I was quite proud while I was immersed in all the pouring. Unicorns were flying around my head, raibows lighting up the air, Barry White whispering in my ear, “You got this, baby.”
> 
> S’’ok, though, because it was fu-un!


You said, "Barry White whispering in my ear"....blahahahaha - that WAS funny and absolutely spot on with what so often happens when I soap too.  Now I know whose voice it is doing all that whispering!


----------



## The_Phoenix

Angie Gail said:


> I was born in '77 and I love 70s color schemes!


I was born in 72 and this color scheme reminds me a pair of matching pants my grandmother made my sister and me.


----------



## Sudds

AliOop said:


> Using some Christmas gift card money, I ordered a new stick blender (the Mueller Austria), and an adjustable log splitter from Bud Haffner. I've been vacillating between a log splitter and other soapy things. But since I can't make decent cuts from my slab mold without a log splitter, and some of the money went for the new stick blender, there was just enough to get the splitter.
> 
> He responded almost immediately to say he had one in stock, and it was shipped the next day. Amazing! Now let's see how long it takes to get here. So far I've haven't had any major delays with receiving things, but I figure my turn is coming...


I ordered my log splitter from Bud H 2 weeks ago and it took 3 days to get to WI, so it shouldn't take too long to get to you.


----------



## msunnerstood

Catscankim said:


> I "bleeping" hate when I forget fragrance. I just want to throw the whole thing away before I see what a pretty soap I made FRAGRANCE FREE. Especially if I went through all the trouble to match fragrance with colors and design.
> 
> I've done one or two that I could add the smell to the rest and it turned out fine. But then I've done a few others that it screwed it all up.
> 
> I will pour and swirl and oogle and be so proud at the prettiness, then look over and see the stupid container of fragrance. I don't even want to cut it after that. So much time and effort, only to forget one very important thing....


I ALWAYS put the fragrance in the mold. That way, I cant get to the pour without it. - ETA: Ope, looks like others beat me to this tip

Now, can someone direct me to a non-maddening way to line a soap mold? 20 cuss word full minutes and Ive decided I hate doing it.


----------



## Sudds

TashaBird said:


> After a ridiculous amount of researching extruders it came down to the CZech one, the Lucy, or the Art Way. After speaking with one of the owners of Art Way, I decided that’s the one I’d get when I had enough money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACE II Hobby Extruder - 2in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.polymerclayexpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I found a lady making 2” discs on FB. She is making them to fit this jerky gun. So, that’s what I’m using for now.
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07XC8WJLP/ref=cm_sw_em_r_mt_dp_T4F62BFVV726WZ06MENF?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> 
> I still will probably get the Art Way some day, when I’m working again. They have beautiful discs, and will make custom ones for cheap. You get 6 discs with your order too.
> Soap Stamps and Stuff is where I got these discs from.


Thanks!


----------



## The_Phoenix

msunnerstood said:


> Now, can someone direct me to a non-maddening way to line a soap mold? 20 cuss word full minutes and Ive decided I hate doing it.


It looks complicated but once you do it a few times it’s quite easy. Zip to 5:30. 

This is also good and well explained and demonstrated.


----------



## AliOop

msunnerstood said:


> Now, can someone direct me to a non-maddening way to line a soap mold? 20 cuss word full minutes and Ive decided I hate doing it.


1. Buy a roll of oven liner.
2. Cut five pieces: one for each side of the mold, and one for the bottom. You can make a paper stencil to use as a cutting guide if you are a crooked cutter like me.
3. Lay pieces in mold, taping the top edge of the liner to the top edge of the mold if necessary. Or, tape all outside edges of the liner together to make box shape, and set the mold-shaped liner box into the mold.
4. Use mold to make soap.
5. When soap is ready to unmold, peel liner off soap, wipe liner pieces clean, and put away for next time.

AND NEVER USE FREEZER PAPER AGAIN. HALLELUJAH AND AMEN (_because this method has saved me from losing my religion)._


----------



## Laura Vohs

I was able to spend a lovely afternoon cutting soap. Right to left, Tres Leches, Pineapple Orchid, Snow Queen. I'm very happy with how they all turned out.


----------



## hlee

Laura Vohs said:


> I was able to spend a lovely afternoon cutting soap. Right to left, Tres Leches, Pineapple Orchid, Snow Queen. I'm very happy with how they all turned out.


These are so pretty!


----------



## Zing

The_Phoenix said:


> It looks like the color scheme of the early 70s spit our through a meat grinder.  View attachment 54248


I call this one "The 70s Are Calling."  And I didn't hear any Barry White whispering.


----------



## hlee

Zing said:


> I call this one "The 70s Are Calling."  And I didn't hear any Barry White whispering.
> 
> View attachment 54251


I like these! These are the Pointer Sisters- FIRE.


----------



## msunnerstood

Zing said:


> I call this one "The 70s Are Calling."  And I didn't hear any Barry White whispering.
> 
> View attachment 54251


I LOVE this design, the colors, ALL of it!


----------



## Mels

First, I really want to say thank you for all the valuable information here. As a new soap maker, I am always finding answers to some of the very puzzling things that happen during my soap making journeys. Also all of the soaps posted are amazing! One question that I want to ask is when you started making soap, did you just make one soap for a period and master that or did you go crazy like me and try to do every technique you see? I found one or two recipes that I really like (one for bubbles and the other for conditioning) but then I can't help but to try all different design techniques. It gets overwhelming for me (I guess just my mind going a mile a minute with excitement). Were you very excited to try all designs or did you start with just one design and master that before moving on?


----------



## Zing

I spent waaaay too much time in front of this screen today, so many rabbit holes to YouTube and this forum.  Wait, what?  It's after 10 p.m. and I haven't taken a shower yet?!  Placed 3 online orders for ingredients.  Got tons of concrete advice on this forum on a variety of topics.  Lord help us but I bought 100 lip balm tubes, so the addiction is clearly morphing.  I've been spending a fortune on chapstick my entire life and *smacks forehead* they're just lotion bars!!



msunnerstood said:


> I LOVE this design, the colors, ALL of it!


Thank you.  It's grown on me.  I had a very public breakdown on this forum when I initially unmolded it.  There was a weird yellow color that has since re-absorbed.  



Mels said:


> First, I really want to say thank you for all the valuable information here. As a new soap maker, I am always finding answers to some of the very puzzling things that happen during my soap making journeys. Also all of the soaps posted are amazing! One question that I want to ask is when you started making soap, did you just make one soap for a period and master that or did you go crazy like me and try to do every technique you see? I found one or two recipes that I really like (one for bubbles and the other for conditioning) but then I can't help but to try all different design techniques. It gets overwhelming for me (I guess just my mind going a mile a minute with excitement). Were you very excited to try all designs or did you start with just one design and master that before moving on?


I'll tell you what worked for me.  I focused on technique and the order of steps and left out color, fragrance, and design.  It was several months before I discovered this whole new sub-culture of soapers, YouTubes, and this Forum, all which opened up a whole new world for me.  I tweaked a recipe for the first 6 months to find one I really liked.  I make some minor tweaks from time to time.  Welcome!


----------



## Angie Gail

Zing said:


> I spent waaaay too much time in front of this screen today, so many rabbit holes to YouTube and this forum.  Wait, what?  It's after 10 p.m. and I haven't taken a shower yet?!  Placed 3 online orders for ingredients.  Got tons of concrete advice on this forum on a variety of topics.  Lord help us but I bought 100 lip balm tubes, so the addiction is clearly morphing.  I've been spending a fortune on chapstick my entire life and *smacks forehead* they're just lotion bars!!
> 
> 
> Thank you.  It's grown on me.  I had a very public breakdown on this forum when I initially unmolded it.  There was a weird yellow color that has since re-absorbed.
> 
> 
> I'll tell you what worked for me.  I focused on technique and the order of steps and left out color, fragrance, and design.  It was several months before I discovered this whole new sub-culture of soapers, YouTubes, and this Forum, all which opened up a whole new world for me.  I tweaked a recipe for the first 6 months to find one I really liked.  I make some minor tweaks from time to time.  Welcome!


I got started making my own bath products a couple years ago because I couldn't find lip balm that actually worked. I take gummy vitamins and something in them kept my lips permanently chapped. I did a little research and started making my own lip balm and that morphed into soap making (and selling it). I'm totally hooked!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Guspuppy said:


> Oh Peachy that soap is glorious!! ❤


Awww Thank Û so much


----------



## GemstonePony

Mels said:


> First, I really want to say thank you for all the valuable information here. As a new soap maker, I am always finding answers to some of the very puzzling things that happen during my soap making journeys. Also all of the soaps posted are amazing! One question that I want to ask is when you started making soap, did you just make one soap for a period and master that or did you go crazy like me and try to do every technique you see? I found one or two recipes that I really like (one for bubbles and the other for conditioning) but then I can't help but to try all different design techniques. It gets overwhelming for me (I guess just my mind going a mile a minute with excitement). Were you very excited to try all designs or did you start with just one design and master that before moving on?


You might want to make this question its own thread in the lye forum where more people would be likely to see it and respond, but I started with my own recipe, and colors and fragrance. I really love to experiment with ingredients, colors, fragrances, and design techniques. If I'm very impressed with how a soap performs, I'll consider duplicating elements of the recipe, otherwise I'd rather experiment and see what happens.

Today I cut and beveled my 5th February SMF challenge candidate. I didn't expect the recipe to harden in time to be a contender for the challenge, but it did. So, it gets a photo shoot tomorrow. Along with a few other soaps I haven't gotten to taking pictures of yet.


----------



## TashaBird

It was a bit of an ambitious experiment trying to fit these monster embeds in one loaf. But, it was a good learning experience! More than a few air bubbles, stuck under tails and between legs, that I would like to avoid in the future. But I’m loving the potential. REALLY wish the rest of my discs from the same place, that I ordered BEFORE these, would arrive. I just really can’t wait to play with them! These are scented with my current fave EO blend of lime, litsea, lavender, and a smidge of cedar.
When soaps shrink will small holes disappear?
Also, how what would be the best way to paint eyes and mouths on these soap dough caterpillars, AC, black mica, water/RA/water?


----------



## CatahoulaBubble

Just measured out all of the hard oils and butters for 4 batches that I want to make tomorrow and made 4 batches of lye and this time I wrote on the container how much to use out of each one for my split so hopefully I won't mess up my soap batches this time.


----------



## msunnerstood

Just finished dragons blood soap. the top is inspired by Cat & Raven Designs but mine isnt nearly that good. the black didnt squeeze out of the piping bag at the same rate as the red so it finally showed up in the last row. We will just pretend it was intentional lol.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

msunnerstood said:


> Just finished dragons blood soap. the top is inspired by Cat & Raven Designs but mine isnt nearly that good. the black didnt squeeze out of the piping bag at the same rate as the red so it finally showed up in the last row. We will just pretend it was intentional lol.
> 
> View attachment 54263


Thats beautiful' love the vibrant red color.



TashaBird said:


> It was a bit of an ambitious experiment trying to fit these monster embeds in one loaf. But, it was a good learning experience! More than a few air bubbles, stuck under tails and between legs, that I would like to avoid in the future. But I’m loving the potential. REALLY wish the rest of my discs from the same place, that I ordered BEFORE these, would arrive. I just really can’t wait to play with them! These are scented with my current fave EO blend of lime, litsea, lavender, and a smidge of cedar.
> When soaps shrink will small holes disappear?
> Also, how what would be the best way to paint eyes and mouths on these soap dough caterpillars, AC, black mica, water/RA/water?


Oh those are cute' 



GemstonePony said:


> You might want to make this question its own thread in the lye forum where more people would be likely to see it and respond, but I started with my own recipe, and colors and fragrance. I really love to experiment with ingredients, colors, fragrances, and design techniques. If I'm very impressed with how a soap performs, I'll consider duplicating elements of the recipe, otherwise I'd rather experiment and see what happens.
> 
> Today I cut and beveled my 5th February SMF challenge candidate. I didn't expect the recipe to harden in time to be a contender for the challenge, but it did. So, it gets a photo shoot tomorrow. Along with a few other soaps I haven't gotten to taking pictures of yet.


Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## msunnerstood

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Thats beautiful' love the vibrant red color.



Thanks! its a combo of Trial by Fire by Nuture and voodoo by Mad Micas. 3-1 blend


----------



## Babyshoes

msunnerstood said:


> Now, can someone direct me to a non-maddening way to line a soap mold? 20 cuss word full minutes and Ive decided I hate doing it.



I'm only 3 batches in, I've watched all the videos I can find about lining moulds, and decided I hate it too. As much as I want to be frugal and use the small plastic pet food tub from my recycling, lining it has been the hardest part of soapmaking so far... A small 500ml silicone loaf mould is on its way. I figure spending a tenner or so on Amazon isn't going to break the bank! 

Eventually I'll want to move up to bigger batches and can invest in a larger loaf mould then, but there is only so much soap we and our friends can use, and we live a fair distance from family...  Far enough that it may or may not arrive in a few months if posted.


----------



## GemstonePony

msunnerstood said:


> I ALWAYS put the fragrance in the mold. That way, I cant get to the pour without it. - ETA: Ope, looks like others beat me to this tip
> 
> Now, can someone direct me to a non-maddening way to line a soap mold? 20 cuss word full minutes and Ive decided I hate doing it.


Lisa from "I Dream in Soap" on YouTube has a tutorial on creating your own silicone molds/liners. Otherwise, rotary mat/ruler/cutter from the fabric section of your local craft store might make square corners and even edges easier/faster.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

msunnerstood said:


> Thanks! its a combo of Trial by Fire by Nuture and voodoo by Mad Micas. 3-1 blend


Thank you so much I really appreciate it.  I just ordered a red from NS' now I cant remember which one I looked at a few. When I saw your beautiful soap I knew that your color was a blend of colors' yah just cant get that vibrant depth from one color. Beautiful & Stunning! .


----------



## SPowers

Ouch!  Hope it's ok!  I have a tendancy to hit the power button of my stick blender just as I'm removing it from hot soup!  Hasn't happened - yet - in soaping.



KimW said:


> I've read a few threads where folks expressed some concerns about soaping in their tiny kitchens.  I think both I and @Zing (?) have chimed in that soaping in a small kitchen is no big deal and completely doable.  While I do have a small soaping area in our basement, I still come upstairs to use the stove to make liquid soap and, today, those threads came to mind as I was setting up.  So, here's a pic of how I soap using 2ft of counter top space in our kitchen, and I could probably do the same with even less space.  One thing that IS not pictured is my small 18" square laundry basket that's on the floor.  This is where I put things, like my oils and lye and scale, as they are used and no longer needed - it's also what I use to haul my soaping goodies up the stairs.  Soap on my soapy friends!!!
> View attachment 54234



I live is a small condo and my kitchen is a small U shape.  I have it down to a bit of a science... colorants on one side of the sink; oil mixing on the other side of the sink.  Measuring lye/liquid and oils on the other side where my scale is.  I pour either on one side or the other or sometimes on my cooktop.  Works pretty good for me!



AliOop said:


> 1. Buy a roll of oven liner.
> 2. Cut five pieces: one for each side of the mold, and one for the bottom. You can make a paper stencil to use as a cutting guide if you are a crooked cutter like me.
> 3. Lay pieces in mold, taping the top edge of the liner to the top edge of the mold if necessary. Or, tape all outside edges of the liner together to make box shape, and set the mold-shaped liner box into the mold.
> 4. Use mold to make soap.
> 5. When soap is ready to unmold, peel liner off soap, wipe liner pieces clean, and put away for next time.
> 
> AND NEVER USE FREEZER PAPER AGAIN. HALLELUJAH AND AMEN (_because this method has saved me from losing my religion)._



I have some of this stuff in my laundry room right now!  Great idea!



msunnerstood said:


> Just finished dragons blood soap. the top is inspired by Cat & Raven Designs but mine isnt nearly that good. the black didnt squeeze out of the piping bag at the same rate as the red so it finally showed up in the last row. We will just pretend it was intentional lol.
> 
> View attachment 54263



I just got some dragon's blood FO... can't wait to try it,  Your soap looks great - hope you post the cut!

So far the only soapy thing I've done is spend the last hour catching up on all your posts!  I wasn't going to soap today but now I'm thinking I might try the challenge soap just one more time!  I've already submitted one... can I submit a second or do I choose?

UPDATE:  Well I made attempt #4 and I think maybe I shouldn't have bother.  I used a 'new' FO and it accelerated my batter.  I used 4 sections with the 4th being sort of a in-pot-swirl which I think may turn out kind of muddy looking but considering the design you just never know.  Somewhat eagerly anticipating the cut in the hopes it's one of those 'failed' surprises.  I really liked the colours of the one I turned into smores which is why I decided to try again.


----------



## msunnerstood

ok here is the cut of dragon's blood. I'm playing around with some layers in pixlr. The top has sparkle me plenty from Mad Mica's and Eco Holographic from Nurture.


----------



## hlee

msunnerstood said:


> ok here is the cut of dragon's blood. I'm playing around with some layers in pixlr. The top has sparkle me plenty from Mad Mica's and Eco Holographic from Nurture.
> 
> View attachment 54266


That is a wonderful Dragons Blood.  I love the dragon tail top!


----------



## AliOop

SPowers said:


> ... I'm thinking I might try the challenge soap just one more time!  I've already submitted one... can I submit a second or do I choose?


You can only submit one entry, but you can change which one until the entry thread closes. If you are unable to modify your previous entry, contact the challenge leader (dibbles this month) and the mod will help you with that.


----------



## SPowers

msunnerstood said:


> ok here is the cut of dragon's blood. I'm playing around with some layers in pixlr. The top has sparkle me plenty from Mad Mica's and Eco Holographic from Nurture.
> 
> View attachment 54266



gorgeous!



AliOop said:


> You can only submit one entry, but you can change which one until the entry thread closes. If you are unable to modify your previous entry, contact the challenge leader (dibbles this month) and the mod will help you with that.



Thanks... will keep that in mind!


----------



## The_Phoenix

msunnerstood said:


> ok here is the cut of dragon's blood. I'm playing around with some layers in pixlr. The top has sparkle me plenty from Mad Mica's and Eco Holographic from Nurture.
> 
> View attachment 54266


Oh.my. That is a "soap boudoir" photo. Meow. Or, in this case, "Roar!!" 

I adore how you made the soap top to resemble dragon scales.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

@Jersey Girl I checked my notes for my recent test of 8th and Ocean.  I noted “mild acceleration” for a recipe made with 35% tallow, 25% coconut, 5% castor and the rest liquid oils, and at a starting batter temp of 95F.  I added the FO after emulsion, so it’s possible it was a bit on the cold side.  I didn’t see anything resembling ricing, but had a tiny bit when I tested Satsuma. Many of the NS fragrances were tested at 77F, so I‘m learning that I should probably use their acceleration info with caution.


----------



## KimW

SPowers said:


> So far the only soapy thing I've done is spend the last hour catching up on all your posts!  I wasn't going to soap today but now I'm thinking I might try the challenge soap just one more time!  I've already submitted one... can I submit a second or do I choose?


I believe, though I will tag @dibbles here to be sure, that you can change your entry photo up to the time of the entry thread closing.  I'm also pretty sure that you can submit only two bars from the same one loaf - in other words, you can't post entry photo of two bars from two different loaves/attempts...if that makes sense!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Mobjack Bay said:


> @Jersey Girl I checked my notes for my recent test of 8th and Ocean.  I noted “mild acceleration” for a recipe made with 35% tallow, 25% coconut, 5% castor and the rest liquid oils, and at a starting batter temp of 95F.  I added the FO after emulsion, so it’s possible it was a bit on the cold side.  I didn’t see anything resembling ricing, but had a tiny bit when I tested Satsuma. Many of the NS fragrances were tested at 77F, so I‘m learning that I should probably use their acceleration info with caution.


@Jersey Girl correction! Recipe was 35% tallow, 25% coconut, *10% shea*, 5% castor and the rest liquid oils



KimW said:


> I believe, though I will tag @dibbles here to be sure, that you can change your entry photo up to the time of the entry thread closing.  I'm also pretty sure that you can submit only two bars from the same one loaf - in other words, you can't post entry photo of two bars from two different loaves/attempts...if that makes sense!


You can switch the soap you enter until the deadline for entries.  You need to post at least two bars, but may post more than two from the same loaf per the clarification at the top of the entry thread.


----------



## dibbles

KimW said:


> I believe, though I will tag @dibbles here to be sure, that you can change your entry photo up to the time of the entry thread closing.  I'm also pretty sure that you can submit only two bars from the same one loaf - in other words, you can't post entry photo of two bars from two different loaves/attempts...if that makes sense!


@Mobjack Bay is correct. You can change your entry until the deadline (2/24). You must show two bars, but may include as many as you want in your photo. The soaps have to be from the same batch.

eta: any challenge related questions should be posted in the challenge thread. If you hadn't tagged me, there is a good chance I wouldn't have seen your question. I keep a pretty close eye on the challenge and entry threads while I am hosting, but this 'what soapy thing' thread - not so much.


----------



## Jersey Girl

Mobjack Bay said:


> @Jersey Girl correction! Recipe was 35% tallow, 25% coconut, *10% shea*, 5% castor and the rest liquid oils



I soaped about 10 degrees warmer than you did with a bit more hard oils (Palm) so I’m guessing that I will just have to adjust my recipe a bit and soap cooler if I want that FO to play nicer.  There are definitely mixed reports about how it behaves.


----------



## hlee

I de -moulded a soap that has  been soft and sitting for two days. I found myself this morning saying " today I get to unwrap my soap" like its a present lol.
Its still to soft to cut.
Then I made another confetti soap.
Now I have to make something we can eat. : (


----------



## sarahmarah

Made my first beer soap on the left—Irish Stout. Also the first time I’ve attempted some sort of hanger swirl. On the right is lemon poppy. I hope the scents stick a while.


----------



## Jersey Girl

sarahmarah said:


> Made my first beer soap on the left—Irish Stout. Also the first time I’ve attempted some sort of hanger swirl. On the right is lemon poppy. I hope the scents stick a while.



These are both really beautiful. Great swirls and colors on the beer soap!


----------



## sarahmarah

Jersey Girl said:


> These are both really beautiful. Great swirls and colors on the beer soap!



Thanks


----------



## Basil

hlee said:


> My cut Sandalwood Vanilla soap.
> I am trying to get better at taking soap pics.
> One hobby leads to another .


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## KimW

AliOop said:


> You can only submit one entry, but you can change which one until the entry thread closes. If you are unable to modify your previous entry, contact the challenge leader (dibbles this month) and the mod will help you with that.


oops - didn't see your reply, alioop - sorry!


----------



## Babyshoes

I'm lucky to have a handy partner. 

I found this small silicone slab mould in my mp stuff from years ago. I think I bought it in a pound shop baking section. It never got used, because it's too floppy. These days we have a workshop, so I asked her if she'd be able to knock up a wooden support for it, thinking it would be a few weeks or months before she got round to it, which would give me time to do plenty of smaller test batches to get into a groove before I used this one. It's not huge, holds around 1.2 litres when filled to a good depth for a soap bar. I think I'll get 6 good sized bars out of this.  

Anyway, this afternoon she was doing bits and pieces in the workshop, so she threw this together from some pieces of pallet wood and a bit of thin ply at the bottom. 

I'm quite chuffed with it, now I need to make a big batch of soap to fill it! Lol...


----------



## Zing

sarahmarah said:


> Made my first beer soap on the left—Irish Stout. Also the first time I’ve attempted some sort of hanger swirl. On the right is lemon poppy. I hope the scents stick a while.


What are your colorants for the stout soap?  Beautiful colors and swirls.  Also impressively straight layers on the lemon, I know that's hard to do!


----------



## Hawksquill

Made soap today for the first time in...months, probably? I prepped everything, took my time, got my husband to help me and I'm super happy with the results!


----------



## SPowers

KimW said:


> I believe, though I will tag @dibbles here to be sure, that you can change your entry photo up to the time of the entry thread closing.  I'm also pretty sure that you can submit only two bars from the same one loaf - in other words, you can't post entry photo of two bars from two different loaves/attempts...if that makes sense!



I understand... it would be keep what I've already posted or use the new ones (if allowed) - never a mixture of both.


----------



## sarahmarah

Zing said:


> What are your colorants for the stout soap?  Beautiful colors and swirls.  Also impressively straight layers on the lemon, I know that's hard to do!



Thank you!
For the colors on the beer I used Nurtures Mocha Brown, TD, and a very small bit of Activated Charcoal. I thought working with beer would be tough but those **** stripes were deceptively tricky


----------



## Angie Gail

This is the fanciest soap (fancy soap!) I've made so far. It's got cocoa butter, lard, olive oil, avocado oil, coconut oil, coconut milk powder, and colloidal oatmeal with Sweet Honeysuckle FO. I sprayed the top with some gold mica and dried flowers. I also did an in the pot swirl with yellow and white (it will probably be subtle as my white wasn't super bright). I'll unmold it tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

msunnerstood said:


> ok here is the cut of dragon's blood. I'm playing around with some layers in pixlr. The top has sparkle me plenty from Mad Mica's and Eco Holographic from Nurture.
> 
> View attachment 54266



STUNNING... Photo Shoot & Name Depicts It Perfectly! 



Babyshoes said:


> I'm lucky to have a handy partner.
> 
> I found this small silicone slab mould in my mp stuff from years ago. I think I bought it in a pound shop baking section. It never got used, because it's too floppy. These days we have a workshop, so I asked her if she'd be able to knock up a wooden support for it, thinking it would be a few weeks or months before she got round to it, which would give me time to do plenty of smaller test batches to get into a groove before I used this one. It's not huge, holds around 1.2 litres when filled to a good depth for a soap bar. I think I'll get 6 good sized bars out of this.
> 
> Anyway, this afternoon she was doing bits and pieces in the workshop, so she threw this together from some pieces of pallet wood and a bit of thin ply at the bottom.
> 
> I'm quite chuffed with it, now I need to make a big batch of soap to fill it! Lol...
> View attachment 54274
> View attachment 54272


Thats Awesome'


----------



## violets2217

linne1gi said:


> I made 2 soaps for the SoapChallengeClub.  Club is run by Amy Warden.  Does anyone here enter?


Which one did you enter? I picked one... but I curious what you picked! They are both beautiful, but the colors in the first are absolutely gorgeous! I've been at work all night watching everyone's YouTube video's for the challenge. Love this kiss pour technique! You did an awesome job!


----------



## Sudds

Your soap is sooo pretty and one of my favorite colors!


----------



## AliOop

linne1gi said:


> I made 2 soaps for the SoapChallengeClub.  Club is run by Amy Warden.  Does anyone here enter?


Those look great! I have entered in the past but am so busy these days that I'm limiting myself to just the SMF challenges. But I still get the tutorials and enjoy looking at all the beautiful entries.


----------



## TashaBird

I finished packaging up my orders. It’s work! Printing, packing, shipping, labels... I’m excited for those soaps to go all over the country though!
Also, scoped out a local farmers market today. It’s super intimidating! But, it could also be fun!


----------



## Sudds

Sudds said:


> Your soap is sooo pretty and one of my favorite colors!





TashaBird said:


> I finished packaging up my orders. It’s work! Printing, packing, shipping, labels... I’m excited for those soaps to go all over the country though!
> Also, scoped out a local farmers market today. It’s super intimidating! But, it could also be fun!


/TashaBird, I forgot to thank you for the Jerky extruder and facebook lady extruder discs info. I want the CZ one but will try this out first to see if I can do what I want with it before investing in the higher price one.  I had never thought to look in this area, always looked in the clay extruder area's and they are so small, just wouldn't work.  Once again, thanks a bunch!


----------



## SoapLover1

TashaBird said:


> This morning was a culmination of much passion and pride. Friends and customers have been messaging me daily to find out when my Purple Reign soaps would be ready. You’d think they’re front row Rolling Stones tickets or something!  I’m absolutely loving it!! I put my whole heart into them.
> Taking bets on how fast they’ll sell out. Posted them to my IG account at 10:20am. There are only 22 bars.
> Now to sit back and watch the tens of dollars roll in! Hahaha! I shoulda picked a more lucrative hobby.
> Also excited to cut my dinosaur soap.


Absolutely Beautiful!!!


----------



## TashaBird

Sudds said:


> /TashaBird, I forgot to thank you for the Jerky extruder and facebook lady extruder discs info. I want the CZ one but will try this out first to see if I can do what I want with it before investing in the higher price one.  I had never thought to look in this area, always looked in the clay extruder area's and they are so small, just wouldn't work.  Once again, thanks a bunch!


If and when you decide to invest in another one. Check out the Art Way Hobby 2” extruder. It’s like a cross between the CZ and the jerky gun, made in US, sales folks were nice on the phone, but their online presence isn’t great.


----------



## Corsara

msunnerstood said:


> Bl
> 
> Black Diamond and Fire Dot. I wasnt crazy about the results of the fire dot dark brown but their other colors are good. I did like the Black diamond brown.


Thanks! I'll take a look at those.

I have been dying to make more soap, but I haven't been able to with the weather! But a slight positive among a bunch of negatives is that I now have a whole bunch of tallow from my FIL's cows that sucumbed to the cold


----------



## GFriday39

A friend of mine requested Lemon Poppyseed soap.  Very excited/nervous about this one as I have had a hard time getting citrus eo‘s to stick.  I did some reading and found that some claim that Litsea helps hold citrus.  I also added about a tablespoon of lemon zest and a dribble of annato infused oil.  Fingers crossed....


----------



## Zing

GFriday39 said:


> A friend of mine requested Lemon Poppyseed soap.  Very excited/nervous about this one as I have had a hard time getting citrus eo‘s to stick.  I did some reading and found that some claim that Litsea helps hold citrus.  I also added about a tablespoon of lemon zest and a dribble of annato infused oil.  Fingers crossed....


I have good luck with citrus sticking using citrus 10X's and litsea.


----------



## MarinaB

It is an order of one Grandma for her new born grandchild. Fragrance free, souffle, shea butter, calendula.

Some lavaender-salt soap, also an order.

Orange bars with zest.


----------



## Babyshoes

@MarinaB those are pretty! Do you mind me asking if you press the lavender into the soap soon after you slice the bars, or are they individual bar moulds with the lavender placed on wet soap batter?


----------



## Angie Gail

I got my rack today for storing soap while it's curing! You can fit 20 pans on it but I bought 10 so they can have plenty of space (mainly for the bars). I got it from Webstaurantstore.com and it was easy to put together (always a bonus!). I'm so excited!!!


----------



## MarinaB

Babyshoes said:


> @MarinaB those are pretty! Do you mind me asking if you press the lavender into the soap soon after you slice the bars, or are they individual bar moulds with the lavender placed on wet soap batter?


I have individual bar molds. I put lavender on wet soap batter.


----------



## TashaBird

Packaged a couple orders for shipping and researching stuff for potentially doing a farmers market booth. It’s super intimidating, and I haven’t done anything like that before. Honestly, I’m not sure I even know how to people anymore.
Not a ton of soapy things today. But, I just want to say how much I appreciate this group. This soap making journey has saved me this last year. And, everyone here has been so helpful, supportive, funny, and kind. Big thanks!


----------



## Angie Gail

TashaBird said:


> Packaged a couple orders for shipping and researching stuff for potentially doing a farmers market booth. It’s super intimidating, and I haven’t done anything like that before. Honestly, I’m not sure I even know how to people anymore.
> Not a ton of soapy things today. But, I just want to say how much I appreciate this group. This soap making journey has saved me this last year. And, everyone here has been so helpful, supportive, funny, and kind. Big thanks!


I love doing craft shows! I'm mostly an introvert but it's fun to be able to talk to and interact with customers (I also sell online). I really love decorating the booth/tent space. We have a red and white gingham theme and it's really cute and country (we're Country Lane Goods). We're scheduled to start up with shows again next month (my Mom and I run our business together) and we're really looking forward to it.


----------



## TashaBird

Angie Gail said:


> I love doing craft shows! I'm mostly an introvert but it's fun to be able to talk to and interact with customers (I also sell online). I really love decorating the booth/tent space. We have a red and white gingham theme and it's really cute and country (we're Country Lane Goods). We're scheduled to start up with shows again next month (my Mom and I run our business together) and we're really looking forward to it.


I love gingham! That’s super cool that you do the show with your mom!


----------



## Misschief

Angie Gail said:


> I love doing craft shows! I'm mostly an introvert but it's fun to be able to talk to and interact with customers (I also sell online). I really love decorating the booth/tent space. We have a red and white gingham theme and it's really cute and country (we're Country Lane Goods). We're scheduled to start up with shows again next month (my Mom and I run our business together) and we're really looking forward to it.


I'm the same. My first market, I was so scared I was almost shaking. But everyone was SO friendly and encouraging. Now, with my 4th year (hopefully) coming up, I'm one of the veterans of the market. When I first started, it was me and my granddaughter; they've since moved away so now it's just me. My husband helps with setup and tear down but the rest is on me. And I love it!


----------



## Angie Gail

Misschief said:


> I'm the same. My first market, I was so scared I was almost shaking. But everyone was SO friendly and encouraging. Now, with my 4th year (hopefully) coming up, I'm one of the veterans of the market. When I first started, it was me and my granddaughter; they've since moved away so now it's just me. My husband helps with setup and tear down but the rest is on me. And I love it!


We're still pretty new at shows. We've done about five. We started in Oct 2019 and were planning on doing a full year of shows in 2020 (obviously that didn't happen) but we did end up getting in three near the end of the year. Thankfully we have my stepdad to help us too. He's got a truck and I have an SUV so between us we can tote the tent, tables, and products easily. Other people at the shows have been so helpful to us too and we help others when they need it.


----------



## Misschief

Angie Gail said:


> We're still pretty new at shows. We've done about five. We started in Oct 2019 and were planning on doing a full year of shows in 2020 (obviously that didn't happen) but we did end up getting in three near the end of the year. Thankfully we have my stepdad to help us too. He's got a truck and I have an SUV so between us we can tote the tent, tables, and products easily. Other people at the shows have been so helpful to us too and we help others when they need it.


That's what it's all about, isn't it? Community.


----------



## Dawni

I made soap a couple of days back... Been so busy just now was able to take pics. Here are the bars that show the most contrast lol the rest are just meh..





HP triple butter (shea, Cocoa and mango) and avocado oil, colored with manjistha/madder infusion and TD in 3 amounts/shades. You will be able to see stearic spots, air bubbles and even glycerin rivers in this soap hehehe

The camera, screen or the sun is weird today lol it's more pink than salmony in real.. 

Used my new(ish) 20 bar mold and holy c*** it was heavy... Very difficult to do my usual smacking n banging and it took forever to fill lol


----------



## Vicki C

TashaBird said:


> Way too many soapy things going on on every available surface! Trying to get caught up.


Love your studio. I need to tackle a reorganization of my soap space.


----------



## Tara_H

Well, I made my first ever swirl soap... very closely followed by my second swirl since the first one looked lumpy and all kinds of wrong 

But after cutting, I'm actually pretty happy with both of them.  There's definitely room for improvement and I need much better equipment (currently using an old soya milk carton as a mould, and cutting with a big old chef's knife) but I think they're at least good enough for gifting for mother's day, which was the objective.


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

I made Eucalyptus mint HP soap yesterday and colored it with ground parsley.  Hubby woke me up this morning and asked what the "green stuff" was in the coffee grinder.  Oops.


----------



## Zing

Dawni said:


> Used my new(ish) 20 bar mold and holy c*** it was heavy... Very difficult to do my usual smacking n banging and it took forever to fill lol


But were you satisfied?


----------



## KimW

Vicki C said:


> Love your studio. I need to tackle a reorganization of my soap space.


Me too!   - @TashaBird always makes me feel guilty when I see her lovely and organized space!



Tara_H said:


> Well, I made my first ever swirl soap...


Pretty swirls!  What is being used to hold the milk carton mold, please?  It looks like something I might need to seek out!


----------



## Angie Gail

I got my new dehumidifier going in the room with my soaps and it took the humidity level in the room from 45% to 30%! Right now the humidity level outside is 68% (and that will get much higher as we get closer to spring/summer). I'm going to try bath bombs again and hope they'll stay together better.


----------



## KimW

Angie Gail said:


> I got my new dehumidifier going in the room with my soaps and it took the humidity level in the room from 45% to 30%! Right now the humidity level outside is 68% (and that will get much higher as we get closer to spring/summer). I'm going to try bath bombs again and hope they'll stay together better.


Wahoo!!  I think you also posted that you couldn't get distilled water right now...  I think some folks (@Todd Ziegler ??) successfully use the water from their dehumidifiers for soaping.


----------



## Angie Gail

KimW said:


> Wahoo!!  I think you also posted that you couldn't get distilled water right now...  I think some folks (@Todd Ziegler ??) successfully use the water from their dehumidifiers for soaping.


That's interesting! I have a little bit of distilled water on hand (I did make a loaf of soap a couple of days ago) but not a lot. Hopefully we'll get stocked up again soon. So many people are still without water (mostly because of burst pipes) or are under boil water restrictions (as we are) statewide that any kind of bottled water is going fast and has limits as to how many you can buy.


----------



## KimW

Angie Gail said:


> That's interesting! I have a little bit of distilled water on hand (I did make a loaf of soap a couple of days ago) but not a lot. Hopefully we'll get stocked up again soon. So many people are still without water (mostly because of burst pipes) or are under boil water restrictions (as we are) statewide that any kind of bottled water is going fast and has limits as to how many you can buy.


Yes, my cousin is in the Arlington area and facing the same thing.  Thankfully, she still has water and already had a stock of bottled water for drinking.


----------



## TashaBird

KimW said:


> Me too!   - @TashaBird always makes me feel guilty when I see her lovely and organized space!


Look at the rest of my house might make you feel better.


----------



## AliOop

@Angie Gail this is a great time to explore alternative liquids like vinegar or AVJ! 

@TashaBird glad to hear you have your priorities straight: soap room first, other housework second, no, third. Food is definitely ahead of "other housework."


----------



## Angie Gail

AliOop said:


> @Angie Gail this is a great time to explore alternative liquids like vinegar or AVJ!
> 
> @TashaBird glad to hear you have your priorities straight: soap room first, other housework second, no, third. Food is definitely ahead of "other housework."


How would you use AVJ (I guess that's aloe vera juice)? Just substitute it for the same amount of water?


----------



## AliOop

Angie Gail said:


> How would you use AVJ (I guess that's aloe vera juice)? Just substitute it for the same amount of water?


Yes, full water replacement. It has some natural sugars so you get a bubble boost, too!


----------



## GemstonePony

Angie Gail said:


> How would you use AVJ (I guess that's aloe vera juice)? Just substitute it for the same amount of water?


Yep! It's not nearly as high in sugar as a lot of other juices, so it doesn't discolor your soap very much. I believe it's also got stuff that helps the bubbles stick around longer, in addition to helping make more of them.


----------



## Angie Gail

GemstonePony said:


> Yep! It's not nearly as high in sugar as a lot of other juices, so it doesn't discolor your soap very much. I believe it's also got stuff that helps the bubbles stick around longer, in addition to helping make more of them.


I usually add a little sugar to my lye water so would I not need to do that if I used AVJ?


----------



## Jersey Girl

I use AVJ as 100% water replacement and I also use 1TBSP powdered sugar PPO. The AVJ that I buy from Walmart has 0g of sugars according to the label.


----------



## GemstonePony

Angie Gail said:


> I usually add a little sugar to my lye water so would I not need to do that if I used AVJ?


I wouldn't consider AVJ a sugar replacer by any means. I'm sure it has more sugar than distilled water (a very low bar indeed), but I wouldn't lower the sugar amount at all just from switching from water to AVJ.


----------



## Laura Vohs

hlee said:


> These are so pretty!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Tara_H

KimW said:


> Pretty swirls!  What is being used to hold the milk carton mold, please?  It looks like something I might need to seek out!



Thanks!

The tin is the handiest thing ever, it's an adjustable bread loaf tin.  I got mine at Lakelands, but this seems to be the same one: 12x4 inch Multisize Cake and Bread Tin.


----------



## The_Phoenix

Tara_H said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The tin is the handiest thing ever, it's an adjustable bread loaf tin.  I got mine at Lakelands, but this seems to be the same one: 12x4 inch Multisize Cake and Bread Tin.


I’ve never seen such a thing. Very clever solution to keeping your filled mold from slouching. I’d love one for baking.


----------



## TashaBird

AliOop said:


> Yes, full water replacement. It has some natural sugars so you get a bubble boost, too!


Do you have a brand you like?



The_Phoenix said:


> I’ve never seen such a thing. Very clever solution to keeping your filled mold from slouching. I’d love one for baking.


One of my favorite tool makers also makes a wooden support for milk cartons. She also makes pull throughs for said milk cartons. This makes me hate being lactose intolerant even more than I already do... just sayin.








						Product Page | mysite
					






					www.wildplantanica.com
				






The_Phoenix said:


> I’ve never seen such a thing. Very clever solution to keeping your filled mold from slouching. I’d love one for baking.


Ah! My mistake, your comment was referring to the horizontal milk carton.


----------



## The_Phoenix

TashaBird said:


> Ah! My mistake, your comment was referring to the horizontal milk carton.


Funny, I wasn't even thinking of the multi-compartment thing to make soap with. I was thinking of using it to bake. 



TashaBird said:


> One of my favorite tool makers also makes a wooden support for milk cartons. She also makes pull throughs for said milk cartons. This makes me hate being lactose intolerant even more than I already do... just sayin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Product Page | mysite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wildplantanica.com


That's a great kit for beginners. I'll keep an eye on this and buy when it's back in stock. Thank you for posting this, @TashaBird!

Confession: For the first time in months, I don't want to make soap. Weird. And it's not like I NEED to make soap. It's not like my soap is flying off the shelves. If my family ever finds ourselves stuck in a zombie apocalypse, we may need to scavenge for food eventually, but we'll never be dirty.


----------



## violets2217

The_Phoenix said:


> If my family ever finds ourselves stuck in a zombie apocalypse, we may need to scavenge for food eventually, but we'll never be dirty.


Same here! I’ve got enough soap and homemade cleaning supplies and laundry supplies to make us the cleanest household for centuries!



TashaBird said:


> Do you have a brand you like?







__





						Robot or human?
					





					www.walmart.com
				



Pretty inexpensive and I love using it in my soap. I think it makes a nice lathering creamy soap! If I’m not using coconut milk I’m using this! And bonus it doesn’t seem to overheat like milks do!


----------



## Zing

The_Phoenix said:


> Confession: For the first time in months, I don't want to make soap. Weird. And it's not like I NEED to make soap. It's not like my soap is flying off the shelves. If my family ever finds ourselves stuck in a zombie apocalypse, we may need to scavenge for food eventually, but we'll never be dirty.





violets2217 said:


> Same here! I’ve got enough soap and homemade cleaning supplies and laundry supplies to make us the cleanest household for centuries!


At the start of the pandemic, our friends were telling us that they knew whose house to raid for soap and laundry detergent.  And my wife's larder is always overflowing with jams and canned fruits and veggies and pickles and salsa, etc.
And yes, you NEED to make soap!


----------



## violets2217

The only soapy thing I did today was wash my soaping stuff that I forgot I hid from making my chamomile soap on Friday. I’m working six days this week cause a coworker is in vacation and trying to clean my kid’s kitchen mess and found ‘em today! It was the suddiest washing ever! But I’m thinking my stainless steel spoon I used to stir my lye solution isn’t stainless still! I’ll stick to my silicone dollar tree spoons and spatulas!



ETA: and I just got my first Nurture Soap order! How exciting! Look at all those bright mica samples!


“Make Soap like a Ross” ~ my new mantra!


----------



## AliOop

violets2217 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robot or human?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.walmart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty inexpensive and I love using it in my soap.


@TashaBird I use the same brand she lists above, but prefer the George's brand since it is usually less money where I live, and it has no additives. I love AVJ for added bubbles and label appeal, but obviously it is a LOT more expensive than distilled water. One of my next soapy purchases will probably be a water distiller machine -- so I can keep soaping even through natural disasters, zombie apocalypses, etc.

Speaking of soapy things, yesterday I got to unmold my Bud log splitter. So excited that I can finally use my small Nurture slab mold to make some designs.

However, soapmaking is going to take a back seat for a bit. Out of the blue, we were approached to see if we would sell our home. We said no, the house is not for sale, and if it were, we wouldn't sell for less than $ _(insert ridiculously overpriced sum of money here)_. They came back with an offer to buy it as-is at that price, no inspections, waiving all appraisals, closing in three weeks. WHAT??? Our market here is insane, to say the least.

We scrambled and found ONE place that we absolutely love, and which we can buy for cash using the sale proceeds. They accepted our offer today. Soooooo apparently we are selling our house and moving in a few weeks.  And then we will be debt-free. I might have to call Dave Ramsey's show and scream, haha.

My only sadness is that we cannot bring our beloved chickens.   If the buyer doesn't want them, I must find wonderful homes for them, stat.

All that to say, I may not be very soapy or very active here for the next month or so. Then again, the stress of it all may drive me to make LOTS of soap and to seek solace from my soapy friends. We shall see!


----------



## TashaBird

@AliOop I’ve never used distilled water. I always use filtered tap, or plain tap. 
But I like the bubble benefit and label appeal of the AVJ. I will soon run out of my fresh goat milk stash and plan to give it a try. Thanks!
And congrats on your big sale and move! I hope your chickens get love and you transition goes smooth.


----------



## Zing

AliOop said:


> @TashaBird I use the same brand she lists above, but prefer the George's brand since it is usually less money where I live, and it has no additives. I love AVJ for added bubbles and label appeal, but obviously it is a LOT more expensive than distilled water. One of my next soapy purchases will probably be a water distiller machine -- so I can keep soaping even through natural disasters, zombie apocalypses, etc.
> 
> Speaking of soapy things, yesterday I got to unmold my Bud log splitter. So excited that I can finally use my small Nurture slab mold to make some designs. However, soapmaking is going to take a back seat for a bit. Out of the blue, we were approached to see if we would sell our home. We said no, the house is not for sale, and if it were, we wouldn't sell for less than $ _(insert ridiculously overpriced sum of money here)_. They came back with an offer to buy it as-is at that price, no inspections, waiving all appraisals, closing in three weeks. WHAT??? Our market here is insane, to say the least.
> 
> We scrambled and found ONE place that we absolutely love, and which we can buy for cash using the sale proceeds. They accepted our offer today. Apparently we are selling our house and moving in a few weeks.
> 
> My only sadness is that we cannot bring our beloved chickens.   If the buyer doesn't want them, I will have to find homes for them, stat.
> 
> All that to say, I may not be very soapy or very active here for the next month or so. Then again, the stress of it all may drive me to make LOTS of soap. We shall see!


WHAT??!!  Does this really happen?  Is this an episode of Fantasy Island (just gave away my age there)?!  This will be an exciting and stressful time, good luck on all the details and transitions! #SoapingIsCoping


----------



## Angie Gail

TashaBird said:


> @AliOop I’ve never used distilled water. I always use filtered tap, or plain tap.
> But I like the bubble benefit and label appeal of the AVJ. I will soon run out of my fresh goat milk stash and plan to give it a try. Thanks!
> And congrats on your big sale and move! I hope your chickens get love and you transition goes smooth.


I have to use distilled water because our water is super hard otherwise I would probably just use tap water. You can just dig a little anywhere around us and find limestone. It's also why we can't have basements here; the ground is too rocky and shifty. I've always been so jealous of people with basements. I live in tornado alley too and a basement would be so nice. 

I got some AVJ yesterday and I'm going to try that in my next batch as we can't find distilled water because of the craziness going on in Texas right now.


----------



## Jersey Girl

AliOop said:


> @TashaBird I use the same brand she lists above, but prefer the George's brand since it is usually less money where I live, and it has no additives. I love AVJ for added bubbles and label appeal, but obviously it is a LOT more expensive than distilled water. One of my next soapy purchases will probably be a water distiller machine -- so I can keep soaping even through natural disasters, zombie apocalypses, etc.
> 
> Speaking of soapy things, yesterday I got to unmold my Bud log splitter. So excited that I can finally use my small Nurture slab mold to make some designs. However, soapmaking is going to take a back seat for a bit. Out of the blue, we were approached to see if we would sell our home. We said no, the house is not for sale, and if it were, we wouldn't sell for less than $ _(insert ridiculously overpriced sum of money here)_. They came back with an offer to buy it as-is at that price, no inspections, waiving all appraisals, closing in three weeks. WHAT??? Our market here is insane, to say the least.
> 
> We scrambled and found ONE place that we absolutely love, and which we can buy for cash using the sale proceeds. They accepted our offer today. Apparently we are selling our house and moving in a few weeks.
> 
> My only sadness is that we cannot bring our beloved chickens.   If the buyer doesn't want them, I will have to find homes for them, stat.
> 
> All that to say, I may not be very soapy or very active here for the next month or so. Then again, the stress of it all may drive me to make LOTS of soap. We shall see!



Thats crazy about your house!  But exciting!  Best of luck with the move!  Now onto the Bud Splitter...you’ve pushed me over the edge, lol. I need one!


----------



## AliOop

@Jersey Girl yes, you do! I can't wait to use mine!!

@Zing thank you, it does feel surreal. We prayed that the doors would close if we weren't supposed to do this. Not only did they NOT close, but the seller of the place we are buying took our offer that was $5k below asking, despite having other full-price and over-price offers. Ok God, we hear you! 

Anyway, because I believe in giving credit where credit is due, when I order my T-shirt with your slogan, it will be like this with your SMF avatar below it:

*#SoapingisCoping
     ~Zing *


----------



## Something witty

Being impatient and checking on my 2nd (ever) CP batch.
It's a olive oil/beeswax/coffee/water discount recipe. The top is firm and ready to cut but I think maybe I didn't "work" the bottom layer as much so it needs more time.
I'm used to M&P where you have to work like Sonic the hedgehog and it's done in a hour or two. So it's a bit of a anxiety trip.
Also waiting for your tools to be ok to clean is trippy too. With M&P its sooooo "gotta go fast!" So maybe I'll distract myself by making some small M&Ps to give my mind the "congratulations you were productive" achievement.


----------



## violets2217

AliOop said:


> Anyway, because I believe in giving credit where credit is due, when I order my T-shirt with your slogan, it will be like this with your SMF avatar below it:
> 
> *#SoapingisCoping
> ~Zing*


I would buy one of those!!!


----------



## Sudds

AliOop, I am so very excited for you! Happy packing, stacking, tossing and moving!


----------



## rdc1978

@AliOop  - congrats on the pending home sale.  Chickens are all the rage right now, someone will want them.  

This week has been so freaking busy at work.  I was lured in by the BB sale and I really have too many FO's.  I hope no one has a sale anytime soon, because I clearly do not know how to stop myself.  So, by the time I'm done with work, I just flop down on the couch and sniff fragrance oils.  I bought too many and I took a lot of risks, but I really think every fragrance I chose is great.  

Oh, I also ordered a mini slab mold, which I'm pretty excited to get.  

Y'all, I have so much fragrance oil.  goodness. 

I hope you Texas peeps are staying safe!


----------



## TashaBird

Something witty said:


> Being impatient and checking on my 2nd (ever) CP batch.
> It's a olive oil/beeswax/coffee/water discount recipe. The top is firm and ready to cut but I think maybe I didn't "work" the bottom layer as much so it needs more time.
> I'm used to M&P where you have to work like Sonic the hedgehog and it's done in a hour or two. So it's a bit of a anxiety trip.
> Also waiting for your tools to be ok to clean is trippy too. With M&P its sooooo "gotta go fast!" So maybe I'll distract myself by making some small M&Ps to give my mind the "congratulations you were productive" achievement.


CP soaping has forever changed my relationship to time. Waiting is SOoooo hard! And then you have to start thinking about what you want to be ready a month or two ffrom now.

My extruder discs that were lost in the mail arrived! Yay! Now to see if I can get them to translate into something. I finally have to make soap dough for the first time. Gonna make a big batch!
Washed a bunch of soap dishes, and kind of rested.
Anyone else get a hard fat that arrives in a big bag that’s stuffed into a box? Any tips on dealing with it? I used to get it in a bucket. So far I’ve transferred bag/box fat to the bucket. Anyway, it’s beautiful fat and I can’t wait to scoop it all out! I may finally be ready to MB some lye and fats too.


----------



## Catscankim

Waiting for my lye/oils to cool. Making a layered soap. Part two comes tomorrow night.

Also, not very soapy, made two oil infusions with dried Helichrysm and Calendula flowers for salves and such. It will be a few weeks for the oils to be ready.

Can't get my printer to work, so all production on labeling soaps has come to a halt. I have a big following on facebook for my back home Philly friends who want to buy my soaps that I keep posting, and I have no way to sell them right now unless they want soaps with no labels lol. Best I can do to buy a new printer is next week as I am in between paychecks, but it is what it is. Sucks, cause I just put new ink in the darned thing. Coulda bought a new printer for the price of the ink LOL. I guess that I could make the label templates up so that they are ready to be printed when I get the new printer.


----------



## AliOop

@Catscankim consider buying some interim labels from onlinelabels.com. They have a variety of labels and templates, and a design tool. You pick the label you want, use their template to design it, press Purchase, and they mail you the finished labels really fast.

Lots of folks find it cheaper than printing their own. And I hear their customer service is good if you need help translating your design to their template, too.

Even if you don’t like it for a permanent solution, they have no minimum order, so you can get just enough labels to mail out the soaps that are ready to go.


----------



## Jersey Girl

TashaBird said:


> CP soaping has forever changed my relationship to time. Waiting is SOoooo hard! And then you have to start thinking about what you want to be ready a month or two ffrom now.
> 
> My extruder discs that were lost in the mail arrived! Yay! Now to see if I can get them to translate into something. I finally have to make soap dough for the first time. Gonna make a big batch!
> Washed a bunch of soap dishes, and kind of rested.
> Anyone else get a hard fat that arrives in a big bag that’s stuffed into a box? Any tips on dealing with it? I used to get it in a bucket. So far I’ve transferred bag/box fat to the bucket. Anyway, it’s beautiful fat and I can’t wait to scoop it all out! I may finally be ready to MB some lye and fats too.



I get lard in a 50 lb “bag in a box“ but it doesn’t melt as I keep it in an unheated back porch room during the cold months.  I bring it inside and squirrel it in a corner in the house with air conditioning during the few months that it’s hot.  I have a large plastic paint bucket with lid from Home Depot that I fill from the bag so I only have to grab that when I want to soap and not the whole huge box.  I just refill the bucket from the box as it gets low.


----------



## Jersey Girl

TashaBird said:


> Do you have a brand you like?
> 
> 
> One of my favorite tool makers also makes a wooden support for milk cartons. She also makes pull throughs for said milk cartons. This makes me hate being lactose intolerant even more than I already do... just sayin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Product Page | mysite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wildplantanica.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah! My mistake, your comment was referring to the horizontal milk carton.



Wow, great site.  I never saw the square pull throughs for using milk cartons!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

AliOop said:


> @TashaBird I use the same brand she lists above, but prefer the George's brand since it is usually less money where I live, and it has no additives. I love AVJ for added bubbles and label appeal, but obviously it is a LOT more expensive than distilled water. One of my next soapy purchases will probably be a water distiller machine -- so I can keep soaping even through natural disasters, zombie apocalypses, etc.
> 
> Speaking of soapy things, yesterday I got to unmold my Bud log splitter. So excited that I can finally use my small Nurture slab mold to make some designs.
> 
> However, soapmaking is going to take a back seat for a bit. Out of the blue, we were approached to see if we would sell our home. We said no, the house is not for sale, and if it were, we wouldn't sell for less than $ _(insert ridiculously overpriced sum of money here)_. They came back with an offer to buy it as-is at that price, no inspections, waiving all appraisals, closing in three weeks. WHAT??? Our market here is insane, to say the least.
> 
> We scrambled and found ONE place that we absolutely love, and which we can buy for cash using the sale proceeds. They accepted our offer today. Soooooo apparently we are selling our house and moving in a few weeks.  And then we will be debt-free. I might have to call Dave Ramsey's show and scream, haha.
> 
> My only sadness is that we cannot bring our beloved chickens.   If the buyer doesn't want them, I must find wonderful homes for them, stat.
> 
> All that to say, I may not be very soapy or very active here for the next month or so. Then again, the stress of it all may drive me to make LOTS of soap and to seek solace from my soapy friends. We shall see!


Congratulations on your move' how exciting & stressful at the same time.


----------



## KimW

AliOop said:


> I might have to call Dave Ramsey's show and scream, haha.


Darn tootin' you should call Ramsey!  LOL  Oh, wow and wow.  What a blessing and so thrilling.  Many congratulations, @AliOop !  So sorry about your chickens.  Will be praying for a smooth and easy transition and move, and chicken adoptions.


----------



## KimW

I'm changing my tag line...Just so y'all know...


----------



## TashaBird

Jersey Girl said:


> I get lard in a 50 lb “bag in a box“ but it doesn’t melt as I keep it in an unheated back porch room during the cold months.  I bring it inside and squirrel it in a corner in the house with air conditioning during the few months that it’s hot.  I have a large plastic paint bucket with lid from Home Depot that I fill from the bag so I only have to grab that when I want to soap and not the whole huge box.  I just refill the bucket from the box as it gets low.


My bag in a box fat comes in 27 lbs. Fortunately my garage stays cool enough it’s solid. But, I think I’ll transfer it to the 5 gallon bucket, for ease of use. I was debating on weather I needed to wash and dry the bucket last night, or just scrape it clean. I washed it.


----------



## AliOop

KimW said:


> Darn tootin' you should call Ramsey!  LOL  Oh, wow and wow.  What a blessing and so thrilling.  Many congratulations, @AliOop !  So sorry about your chickens.  Will be praying for a smooth and easy transition and move, and chicken adoptions.


 Chicken adoption update: some good friends want the chickens and the coops! I sure will miss my girls, but I’m so excited that they will have a good home!!


----------



## Guspuppy

So happy your chickens get a new home. My niece loves loves loves chickens.

I could only dream of someone wanting my house that badly. I'd LOVE to sell! Happy moving!


----------



## AliOop

@Guspuppy The funny thing is, it’s not THAT great of a house. Mixed flooring, Formica counters in kitchen, nicely painted but old kitchen cabinets, older bathroom stuff.

We do keep it up nicely and have made it look nice despite the older finishes. And it is a large lot with big trees and no HOA.

Still, it is a pretty basic 70s ranch house that just happens to be in a hot market. May you be blessed at some point with a similar outcome!


----------



## TashaBird

I ”borrowed” a rubber scraper from the kitchen last week. Now my eggs taste like vetyver FO. Do not recommend. Blech!
I need more scrapers. I have a bunch that suck. Do you have ones you recommend?


----------



## GemstonePony

TashaBird said:


> I ”borrowed” a rubber scraper from the kitchen last week. Now my eggs taste like vetyver FO. Do not recommend. Blech!
> I need more scrapers. I have a bunch that suck. Do you have ones you recommend?


Most of mine have come from Target: sturdy, reinforced 1-piece silicone that can't come apart and has with no creases for batter to hide in. Stiff enough to get into corners, but flexible enough to scrape well. $5 each. 
And when I'm cooking or baking, I find myself bemoaning the terrible quality/quantity of the kitchen spatulas, because I'm not good at remembering life things while I'm thinking soap things.


----------



## AliOop

TashaBird said:


> I ”borrowed” a rubber scraper from the kitchen last week. Now my eggs taste like vetyver FO. Do not recommend. Blech!
> I need more scrapers. I have a bunch that suck. Do you have ones you recommend?


Yeah, I have quite a few former kitchen spatulas that are now rosemary-scented soap spatulas (because I use rosemary EO in my henna-indigo hair coloring mix). Oops. BLECH is right! Love to season things with dried or fresh rosemary, but the EO? JUST NO.


ETA: I have this set from Amazon and love them for soaping! Had to buy another set in a different color so I could differentiate between the ones for soap and the ones for food.


----------



## Babyshoes

I got to cut my 4th batch today. It's milk and honey FO, with about a third coloured with gold mica and I attempted an in the pot swirl, but once again I used the SB slightly too much, so the uncoloured batter was quite thick. I'm still quite pleased to have some visual interest within the bar at least. 

I have enough of the same FO to try again soon. I think I'll use a yellow mica since the gold reads more like caramel to me in the swirls. This time I'll aim to be more patient, and just keep stirring instead of thinking "I'll just give it a very quick pulse with the stick blender..."


----------



## Angie Gail

Babyshoes said:


> I got to cut my 4th batch today. It's milk and honey FO, with about a third coloured with gold mica and I attempted an in the pot swirl, but once again I used the SB slightly too much, so the uncoloured batter was quite thick. I'm still quite pleased to have some visual interest within the bar at least.
> 
> I have enough of the same FO to try again soon. I think I'll use a yellow mica since the gold reads more like caramel to me in the swirls. This time I'll aim to be more patient, and just keep stirring instead of thinking "I'll just give it a very quick pulse with the stick blender..."
> 
> View attachment 54441


You can definitely see the swirl though so that's good! I've been mostly making hot process soap and I usually blend that to medium trace and now with cold process I realize I've got to go really easy with the stick blender. From a lot of the videos I've watched about CP soap making, it looks like a lot of people blend to just past emulsion and when I did that with my last batch the in the pot swirl came out much better.


----------



## Babyshoes

@Angie Gail thank you for that tip! I'll try stopping just after emulsion and see how that looks as a swirl. I think I was concerned that the colours would start mixing if they were too runny...


----------



## Jersey Girl

Babyshoes said:


> @Angie Gail thank you for that tip! I'll try stopping just after emulsion and see how that looks as a swirl. I think I was concerned that the colours would start mixing if they were too runny...



You’re right that your colors will muddle in an ITPS if the batter is too runny, but if you stop mixing at emulsion, by the time you separate and color your batter and then add fragrance, it should have thickened up a bit more, plus at that point, if it is too thin still you can hand whisk it a bit until it gets to the right consistency.


----------



## Zing

KimW said:


> I'm changing my tag line...Just so y'all know...


Me too.


----------



## Jersey Girl

TashaBird said:


> I ”borrowed” a rubber scraper from the kitchen last week. Now my eggs taste like vetyver FO. Do not recommend. Blech!
> I need more scrapers. I have a bunch that suck. Do you have ones you recommend?



I got these at IKEA. I don’t know if there is one near you but thet are only $2 and I really like them. I had trouble finding spatulas I liked. These are one piece which is very important to me.  They are 10 inches long and the head part isn’t too wide or too thick and it’s pretty flexible but not too flexible.  I really like them and I’ve tried a few!  I am still looking for some mini spatulas that are affordable and that work really great too.  The search for the perfect tools never ends. LOL


----------



## jcandleattic

Jersey Girl said:


> I really like them and I’ve tried a few! I am still looking for some mini spatulas that are affordable and that work really great too. The search for the perfect tools never ends. LOL


Have you tried dollar tree? I get my mini silicone (1-piece) spatulas from Dollar tree. I have like 5 of them that I've had for years, and have only had to replace one of them once.


----------



## Jersey Girl

jcandleattic said:


> Have you tried dollar tree? I get my mini silicone (1-piece) spatulas from Dollar tree. I have like 5 of them that I've had for years, and have only had to replace one of them once.



I originally bought the red Betty Crocker ones with the double ends at the dollar tree, but they were kind of long, not too flexible and not one piece so a pain to clean.  I haven’t seen minis at my Dollar Tree.  Possibly they don’t carry them anymore.  I will be looking more closely the next time I go though!  Thank you!  Can you snap a pic of the ones you have?


----------



## KimW

TashaBird said:


> I ”borrowed” a rubber scraper from the kitchen last week. Now my eggs taste like vetyver FO. Do not recommend. Blech!
> I need more scrapers. I have a bunch that suck. Do you have ones you recommend?


Aweeee Naaaoooooooo!


----------



## jcandleattic

Jersey Girl said:


> I originally bought the red Betty Crocker ones with the double ends at the dollar tree, but they were kind of long, not too flexible and not one piece so a pain to clean.  I haven’t seen minis at my Dollar Tree.  Possibly they don’t carry them anymore.  I will be looking more closely the next time I go though!  Thank you!  Can you snap a pic of the ones you have?


These are the ones I get - (the orange one) but I have at least a couple of each of these.


			https://www.dollartree.com/cooking-concepts-silicone-kitchen-tools/246367
		


Meant to add - these are only like 6" long, so are mini - you can't really tell from the pic.


----------



## Jersey Girl

jcandleattic said:


> These are the ones I get - (the orange one) but I have at least a couple of each of these.
> 
> 
> https://www.dollartree.com/cooking-concepts-silicone-kitchen-tools/246367
> 
> 
> 
> Meant to add - these are only like 6" long, so are mini - you can't really tell from the pic.



Ahhhh...thank you. I’ll look for them!  I do have a few of the mini whisks but they come apart after a while and I had to re glue them with a strong glue.


----------



## linne1gi

AliOop said:


> @TashaBird I use the same brand she lists above, but prefer the George's brand since it is usually less money where I live, and it has no additives. I love AVJ for added bubbles and label appeal, but obviously it is a LOT more expensive than distilled water. One of my next soapy purchases will probably be a water distiller machine -- so I can keep soaping even through natural disasters, zombie apocalypses, etc.
> 
> Speaking of soapy things, yesterday I got to unmold my Bud log splitter. So excited that I can finally use my small Nurture slab mold to make some designs.
> 
> However, soapmaking is going to take a back seat for a bit. Out of the blue, we were approached to see if we would sell our home. We said no, the house is not for sale, and if it were, we wouldn't sell for less than $ _(insert ridiculously overpriced sum of money here)_. They came back with an offer to buy it as-is at that price, no inspections, waiving all appraisals, closing in three weeks. WHAT??? Our market here is insane, to say the least.
> 
> We scrambled and found ONE place that we absolutely love, and which we can buy for cash using the sale proceeds. They accepted our offer today. Soooooo apparently we are selling our house and moving in a few weeks.  And then we will be debt-free. I might have to call Dave Ramsey's show and scream, haha.
> 
> My only sadness is that we cannot bring our beloved chickens.   If the buyer doesn't want them, I must find wonderful homes for them, stat.
> 
> All that to say, I may not be very soapy or very active here for the next month or so. Then again, the stress of it all may drive me to make LOTS of soap and to seek solace from my soapy friends. We shall see!


Reading your post is eye opening.  We are also moving, although not as soon as you because we are buying a new house (yet to be built), but our housing market here is ridiculously good also - there are people buying homes in our development sight unseen for a great price.  My husband thinks we should sell early, since it is a sellers market, but our house won't be ready until late fall and we obviously have to live somewhere.  That means packing and moving twice, I don't know if I can do that!  Anyway, where in the country do you live Alioop?  We live in South Florida on the Treasure Coast.


----------



## Zing

RE: spatulas.  I picked up several minis and normal sized one-pieced spatulas from Aldi, not sure how common Aldi's are.  Cheap but good quality.


----------



## Katie68121

I made a lavender patchouli soap. 65% Lavender 35% Patchouli. patchouli is a lot stronger than I was expecting, but perhaps it will change in the curing process.


----------



## TashaBird

Regarding spatulas:
I’m going to check the restaurant supply store near me. I feel like I need to meet them in person.


----------



## Katie68121

Katie68121 said:


> I made a lavender patchouli soap. 65% Lavender 35% Patchouli. patchouli is a lot stronger than I was expecting, but perhaps it will change in the curing process.


@KimW please tell me what’s funny? Just trying not to see it as an insult...


----------



## rdc1978

AliOop said:


> Chicken adoption update: some good friends want the chickens and the coops! I sure will miss my girls, but I’m so excited that they will have a good home!!



Chickens are really all the rage right now.  So glad you found them a home.  Sometimes when I'm stressed out at work I just look at random pictures of chickens in sweaters.  Its so cute.


----------



## KimW

linne1gi said:


> Reading your post is eye opening.  We are also moving, although not as soon as you because we are buying a new house (yet to be built), but our housing market here is ridiculously good also - there are people buying homes in our development sight unseen for a great price.  My husband thinks we should sell early, since it is a sellers market, but our house won't be ready until late fall and we obviously have to live somewhere.  That means packing and moving twice, I don't know if I can do that!  Anyway, where in the country do you live Alioop?  We live in South Florida on the Treasure Coast.


We used AirBnB places (many will rent monthly at a reasonable rate for several months at a time) while our house was being finished because our other house sold faster than expected.  Good and bad, huh?  The dog was so confused.  It was a bit of a hot mess because, while I limited each hobby to what would fit in a single 18g tote, I insisted on bringing two of those hobbies - oh and all my cooking spices.  My husband is so freaking nice.


----------



## rdc1978

GemstonePony said:


> Most of mine have come from Target: sturdy, reinforced 1-piece silicone that can't come apart and has with no creases for batter to hide in. Stiff enough to get into corners, but flexible enough to scrape well. $5 each.
> And when I'm cooking or baking, I find myself bemoaning the terrible quality/quantity of the kitchen spatulas, because I'm not good at remembering life things while I'm thinking soap things.



I got some like this from Walmart and I have never been able to find them again because I wanted another set..


----------



## KimW

Katie68121 said:


> @KimW please tell me what’s funny? Just trying not to see it as an insult...


Oh no!  Shoot!  I hit the wrong icon.  NOT funny at ALL.  So beautiful in fact that I looked at it more than twice.


----------



## rdc1978

Babyshoes said:


> I got to cut my 4th batch today. It's milk and honey FO, with about a third coloured with gold mica and I attempted an in the pot swirl, but once again I used the SB slightly too much, so the uncoloured batter was quite thick. I'm still quite pleased to have some visual interest within the bar at least.
> 
> I have enough of the same FO to try again soon. I think I'll use a yellow mica since the gold reads more like caramel to me in the swirls. This time I'll aim to be more patient, and just keep stirring instead of thinking "I'll just give it a very quick pulse with the stick blender..."
> 
> View attachment 54441


I LOVE the gold on top, so very cool.


----------



## Babyshoes

rdc1978 said:


> I LOVE the gold on top, so very cool.



Thank you, it's a simple mica drizzle, randomly swirled as the soap was setting up fast!


----------



## AliOop

rdc1978 said:


> Chickens are really all the rage right now.  So glad you found them a home.  Sometimes when I'm stressed out at work I just look at random pictures of chickens in sweaters.  Its so cute.


We have had them for years, before it was a fad. We just love the fresh eggs, and they are so fun to watch with their quirky personalities. I will miss them a LOT.


----------



## amd

AliOop said:


> One of my next soapy purchases will probably be a water distiller machine


There's such a thing? This would be a benefit to hubby (beer brewing) and myself! I'm always running out of water (and my goodness, lotion making uses up a lot of water!). Do you have one specifically that you're looking at?



TashaBird said:


> Anyone else get a hard fat that arrives in a big bag that’s stuffed into a box?


Yep, that's how most Soapers Choice oils come. I masterbatch my oils, so when my box comes I (almost immediately) portion out my hard oils into ziploc gallon bags - the ones with the extra pleats (I forgot what they're called, maybe "stand and fill"?) work better for getting more in a bag - then I carefully smoosh the bag as flat as I can to get out the air and for stacking in my freezer. I label every bag with the date, what and how much is in it, and each bag has a number. The bag number helps me keep track of how close I am to being out - for example, my tallow block I get 16 bags. I label my bags 1-16, then make sure I stack the bags in the freezer so that 1 is on top and 16 is on the bottom. When I get to bag 12-14, I know it's time to order more. I should also note that we have a large deep freeze that my family doesn't entirely utilize for food, so I have claimed half for storing some of my bulk oils.

My soapy stuff has been avoiding soapy stuff this week. Although I did commit myself Tuesday night to finishing the flower embeds that I have been working on forever, and making some feather embeds. I did dishes today and I masterbatched a bucket of vegan oils.


----------



## AliOop

amd said:


> There's such a thing? This would be a benefit to hubby (beer brewing) and myself! I'm always running out of water (and my goodness, lotion making uses up a lot of water!). Do you have one specifically that you're looking at?


What I want and what I can afford are not the same.  They have a large model that is about $1500, and countertop models for $100. I'll probably want something a little sturdier that is all stainless, like this one.


----------



## jcandleattic

amd said:


> There's such a thing?


Yes, we have a full house reverse osmosis that was very expensive to install, but rather inexpensive to maintain - we have to buy salt for it about every 2 months (total cost is $30 for 5 of those big salt bricks from the feed store) 

We also have an under-the-sink reverse osmosis unit. Was not that expensive, but the filters are, but we only change the filters every 9-12 months depending on use. 
I should state, this is in my lab sink and the water I use for soaping, lotions, and other b&b products and have never had a problem with it. 

Our under the sink is similar to this one - APEC Water Systems Essence Premium Quality 5-Stage Under-Sink Reverse Osmosis Drinking Water Filter System-ROES-50 - The Home Depot
but I've had it for over 9 years, so I'm sure not the same model.


----------



## amd

AliOop said:


> What I want and what I can afford are not the same.


You and me both! [funny story... my 13 yo daughter is obsessed with looking at houses on Zillow... houses in the range of 78 MILLION dollars... clearly she has this problem too...] I do appreciate the link! It's something to look into, might be worth the investment for me, but not so sure about hubby if it only kicks out a gallon every 5.5 hours. He would need to plan brewing in advance.

ETA: thanks for chiming in J - I forgot that you had a system too!


----------



## TashaBird

amd said:


> There's such a thing? This would be a benefit to hubby (beer brewing) and myself! I'm always running out of water (and my goodness, lotion making uses up a lot of water!). Do you have one specifically that you're looking at?
> 
> 
> Yep, that's how most Soapers Choice oils come. I masterbatch my oils, so when my box comes I (almost immediately) portion out my hard oils into ziploc gallon bags - the ones with the extra pleats (I forgot what they're called, maybe "stand and fill"?) work better for getting more in a bag - then I carefully smoosh the bag as flat as I can to get out the air and for stacking in my freezer. I label every bag with the date, what and how much is in it, and each bag has a number. The bag number helps me keep track of how close I am to being out - for example, my tallow block I get 16 bags. I label my bags 1-16, then make sure I stack the bags in the freezer so that 1 is on top and 16 is on the bottom. When I get to bag 12-14, I know it's time to order more. I should also note that we have a large deep freeze that my family doesn't entirely utilize for food, so I have claimed half for storing some of my bulk oils.
> 
> My soapy stuff has been avoiding soapy stuff this week. Although I did commit myself Tuesday night to finishing the flower embeds that I have been working on forever, and making some feather embeds. I did dishes today and I masterbatched a bucket of vegan oils.


When you say “master batch” do you mean you put a blend of oils in the ziplock with the hard fats? 
Thanks for the sorting, bagging, and freezing tip! I have a deep freeze too. And sadly there’s a lot of room in it. But my soap shop is pretty chilly, and I go through it fast.


----------



## amd

TashaBird said:


> When you say “master batch” do you mean you put a blend of oils in the ziplock with the hard fats


Nope, just the single oil - my master batches are too big to get all the oils in a bag. I portion out all of my hard oils separately, then when I need them I can grab and dump into one big pot. Also helps me know if I have enough oils to masterbatch - I can track the liquid oils pretty good by sight, but the hard oils always been to catch me by surprise.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Katie68121 said:


> I made a lavender patchouli soap. 65% Lavender 35% Patchouli. patchouli is a lot stronger than I was expecting, but perhaps it will change in the curing process.


Beautiful soap' love the color & swirls.


----------



## The_Phoenix

Jersey Girl said:


> I get lard in a 50 lb “bag in a box“ but it doesn’t melt as I keep it in an unheated back porch room during the cold months.  I bring it inside and squirrel it in a corner in the house with air conditioning during the few months that it’s hot.  I have a large plastic paint bucket with lid from Home Depot that I fill from the bag so I only have to grab that when I want to soap and not the whole huge box.  I just refill the bucket from the box as it gets low.


At first glance, I thought you were saying that when you brought it in from the porch there was a squirrel in it.


----------



## AliOop

@linne1gi we are in Idaho. Due to lower housing costs, low regulation, and low cost of living (not to mention beautiful scenery and outdoor recreation), people are moving into this state like crazy. Lots of Californian are cashing out and migrating here to escape the taxes. They are bringing lots of cash, and that drives the prices up so fast.

It's sad, because wages here haven't caught up, and many folks who have lived here for a long time can no longer afford to buy anything. I'm very thankful we bought when we did.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Tara_H said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The tin is the handiest thing ever, it's an adjustable bread loaf tin.  I got mine at Lakelands, but this seems to be the same one: 12x4 inch Multisize Cake and Bread Tin.


That’s such a good idea.  It makes me think that I could make slotted wood pieces to fit together to provide support for some of my silicone molds that want to bow. All I need are side pieces, and if I could take them apart they would be easy to store flat.


----------



## rdc1978

Babyshoes said:


> Thank you, it's a simple mica drizzle, randomly swirled as the soap was setting up fast!


you're lucky, anytime I try to do a "random" anything it ends in tears and disaster!  There are a few soapers who just have these ideas on the fly and they can make them work, the woman from TeaMarie Soapworks comes to mind "oh, I'll just randomly put these soap dots here and there" and she ends up with a gorgeous soap.  Meanwhile I try the same thing and its an unmitigated disaster!


----------



## GemstonePony

rdc1978 said:


> you're lucky, anytime I try to do a "random" anything it ends in tears and disaster!  There are a few soapers who just have these ideas on the fly and they can make them work, the woman from TeaMarie Soapworks comes to mind "oh, I'll just randomly put these soap dots here and there" and she ends up with a gorgeous soap.  Meanwhile I try the same thing and its an unmitigated disaster!


If I remember correctly, Terri from TreeMarie Soapworks happens to be/have been an art major. She's talented, knowledgeable in art composition, and very detail-oriented. I love her instructional videos on different techniques, but I fully expect my results to vary!


----------



## Jersey Girl

GemstonePony said:


> If I remember correctly, Terri from TreeMarie Soapworks happens to be/have been an art major. She's talented, knowledgeable in art composition, and very detail-oriented. I love her instructional videos on different techniques, but I fully expect my results to vary!



Truth!


----------



## rdc1978

GemstonePony said:


> If I remember correctly, Terri from TreeMarie Soapworks happens to be/have been an art major. She's talented, knowledgeable in art composition, and very detail-oriented. I love her instructional videos on different techniques, but I fully expect my results to vary!



Thank you, that makes me feel a little better.  I'm also going to try to change my mindset to "my results varied" from "OMG, WHAT THE &*!$ IS THIS?!?!?!?!???"


----------



## Katie68121

KimW said:


> Oh no!  Shoot!  I hit the wrong icon.  NOT funny at ALL.  So beautiful in fact that I looked at it more than twice.


Lol oh ok that’s what I thought! Sorry I’m being overly sensitive here. Thank you so much


----------



## Catscankim

linne1gi said:


> Reading your post is eye opening.  We are also moving, although not as soon as you because we are buying a new house (yet to be built), but our housing market here is ridiculously good also - there are people buying homes in our development sight unseen for a great price.  My husband thinks we should sell early, since it is a sellers market, but our house won't be ready until late fall and we obviously have to live somewhere.  That means packing and moving twice, I don't know if I can do that!  Anyway, where in the country do you live Alioop?  We live in South Florida on the Treasure Coast.


A few weeks ago I was house hunting. I would go look at like six at a time...everywhere from near me to near you, then tell the realtor the next day what I liked, and she would tell me that all the houses I looked at the day before were already under contract. This happened over and over. It is crazy how fast everything is going here. Fixer-uppers are selling close to $200k. It's insane. People are on a buying frenzy.


----------



## The_Phoenix

TashaBird said:


> I ”borrowed” a rubber scraper from the kitchen last week. Now my eggs taste like vetyver FO. Do not recommend. Blech!
> I need more scrapers. I have a bunch that suck. Do you have ones you recommend?


These are my favorite:


			https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01N32WEAC/ref=ppx_od_dt_b_asin_title_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
		


They are rigid, no crevices to collect gunk, no threat of the silicone end coming off, clean up easily, and can take a beating.


----------



## Catscankim

The_Phoenix said:


> These are my favorite:
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01N32WEAC/ref=ppx_od_dt_b_asin_title_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> 
> 
> They are rigid, no crevices to collect gunk, no threat of the silicone end coming off, clean up easily, and can take a beating.


Thank you for this suggestion. I am going to buy them. I get it with being frugal and all, but I have purchased spatulas from the dollar store, and they served me well, but they have ridges and are a pain to clean. Plus the rubber comes off when I am washing them. These look like what I want.


----------



## Tara_H

Well I was inspired by everyone being so impressed with my baking tin and decided to push it a bit further!  I wanted to do a batch where I just lined the tin directly with a single folded sheet of paper, to take advantage of the nice square edges and avoid some of the messing around that comes with the loaf mould.

I made an EO blend with Pine, Peppermint, Eucalyptus and Lavender that reminded me of forests so I wanted to do a tree- or leaf-inspired design and found this post: Christmas Green

Just to complicate things further I wanted to try CPOP for the first time since I get partial gel every time I do a deeper batch of soap and I wanted to enhance the green colour as much as possible.

This is it just after pouring; I think the batter was still a little thin so it was a bit less controlled than I was hoping, but still fairly tree-ish:




I was a bit panicked after taking it out of the oven, it just looked like a bit gelatinous blob and I had visions of all that fiddly work going to waste:



Luckily after leaving overnight and some judicious cutting I'm pretty happy with the results:



They're kind of blobby, but undeniably tree-shaped!  I'll definitely be practicing this technique some more.


----------



## Babyshoes

Tara_H said:


> Well I was inspired by everyone being so impressed with my baking tin and decided to push it a bit further!  I wanted to do a batch where I just lined the tin directly with a single folded sheet of paper, to take advantage of the nice square edges and avoid some of the messing around that comes with the loaf mould.
> 
> I made an EO blend with Pine, Peppermint, Eucalyptus and Lavender that reminded me of forests so I wanted to do a tree- or leaf-inspired design and found this post: Christmas Green
> 
> Just to complicate things further I wanted to try CPOP for the first time since I get partial gel every time I do a deeper batch of soap and I wanted to enhance the green colour as much as possible.
> 
> This is it just after pouring; I think the batter was still a little thin so it was a bit less controlled than I was hoping, but still fairly tree-ish:
> View attachment 54459
> 
> 
> I was a bit panicked after taking it out of the oven, it just looked like a bit gelatinous blob and I had visions of all that fiddly work going to waste:
> View attachment 54460
> 
> 
> Luckily after leaving overnight and some judicious cutting I'm pretty happy with the results:
> View attachment 54461
> 
> 
> They're kind of blobby, but undeniably tree-shaped!  I'll definitely be practicing this technique some more.


 Definitely tree shaped, they are very cool!


----------



## AliOop

Catscankim said:


> Fixer-uppers are selling close to $200k. It's insane. People are on a buying frenzy.


Same here, except the fixers are going for $400k - small lots with HOA, too. Just nuts.


----------



## The_Phoenix

Catscankim said:


> Thank you for this suggestion. I am going to buy them. I get it with being frugal and all, but I have purchased spatulas from the dollar store, and they served me well, but they have ridges and are a pain to clean. Plus the rubber comes off when I am washing them. These look like what I want.


I buy the majority of my supplies from the Dollar Store as well. I also bought these to scrape out squeeze bottles. I’m not a fan of using plastic packing sleeves as inserts because they are a pain. 


			https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B08SWFMGB2/ref=ox_sc_act_image_1?smid=A37GZVPO8C7GOX&psc=1


----------



## Misschief

The_Phoenix said:


> I buy the majority of my supplies from the Dollar Store as well. I also bought these to scrape out squeeze bottles. I’m not a fan of using plastic packing sleeves as inserts because they are a pain.
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B08SWFMGB2/ref=ox_sc_act_image_1?smid=A37GZVPO8C7GOX&psc=1


If you ever see something like this, buy it! THE best thing for scraping out jars and bottles. This is one of my favourite kitchen tools.


----------



## Ladka

Went to a hobby&art market 30 km away (which is much for a single shopping for me) and bought things I've been longing to buy: more EO's and FO's, silicone mouldmaking compound for more moulds to make soap bars for my grandsons (and the granddaughter), some colouring agents that are not explicitely for CP but have proved to behave well, and also some candle making materials. Besides - the sun is shining and life looks so interesting and charming LA VITA E BELLA


----------



## KimW

Tara_H said:


> Well I was inspired by everyone being so impressed with my baking tin and decided to push it a bit further!
> 
> They're kind of blobby, but undeniably tree-shaped!  I'll definitely be practicing this technique some more.


Fantastic!  Thanks very much for posting your experiment, complete with pics.  Yes, indeed, those are trees!


----------



## AliOop

@Tara_H  They look like Christmas trees in the snow. 

@Misschief does that thingy have a name? I've never seen one anywhere and would like to search for one.


----------



## Jersey Girl

AliOop said:


> @Tara_H  They look like Christmas trees in the snow.
> 
> @Misschief does that thingy have a name? I've never seen one anywhere and would like to search for one.



Sorry for butting in, lol. Not @Misschief but I found several on Amazon like this. Search mini bottle/jar scraper.



			https://www.amazon.com/Flessenlikker-Scraper-Silicone-Spatula-Getting/dp/B07XXTLGP2/ref=sr_1_39?dchild=1&keywords=mini+spatula+jar+scraper&qid=1614359336&sr=8-39


----------



## Misschief

Jersey Girl said:


> Sorry for butting in, lol. Not @Misschief but I found several on Amazon like this. Search mini bottle/jar scraper.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Flessenlikker-Scraper-Silicone-Spatula-Getting/dp/B07XXTLGP2/ref=sr_1_39?dchild=1&keywords=mini+spatula+jar+scraper&qid=1614359336&sr=8-39


Thanks Jersey Girl! I got mine in a local kitchen store. My former mother-in-law bought me one years ago when she visited the Netherlands and I was heartbroken when it broke.


----------



## Jersey Girl

Misschief said:


> Thanks Jersey Girl! I got mine in a local kitchen store. My former mother-in-law bought me one years ago when she visited the Netherlands and I was heartbroken when it broke.



You’re welcome. Thank you for sharing the idea with us. It’s going on my loooooong list of must haves!


----------



## Adobehead

Dawni said:


> I made soap a couple of days back... Been so busy just now was able to take pics. Here are the bars that show the most contrast lol the rest are just meh..
> View attachment 54339
> 
> HP triple butter (shea, Cocoa and mango) and avocado oil, colored with manjistha/madder infusion and TD in 3 amounts/shades. You will be able to see stearic spots, air bubbles and even glycerin rivers in this soap hehehe
> 
> The camera, screen or the sun is weird today lol it's more pink than salmony in real..
> 
> Used my new(ish) 20 bar mold and holy c*** it was heavy... Very difficult to do my usual smacking n banging and it took forever to fill lol



very funky groovy, I like it!


----------



## Spacemom

Im in love with the colour I got on these!  In bamboo and teak scent.   I wish I had more of the poo mold.  They look more like cupcake toppers.  The possibilities of soap sets and I have a cone mold too.  


  Also. How has this thread gone on for 7 years now.  So much knowledge and soaps and help and wonderful people here.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Catscankim said:


> Thank you for this suggestion. I am going to buy them. I get it with being frugal and all, but I have purchased spatulas from the dollar store, and they served me well, but they have ridges and are a pain to clean. Plus the rubber comes off when I am washing them. These look like what I want.


Love them too' I found them at the dollar store too


----------



## violets2217

Wanted to try out some new fragrance and mica so made a couple more shampoo and conditioner bars! Lol! The mica is Material Girl and fragrance is Persephone’s Kiss, both from Nurture Soap, love them both! 

I’m twiddling my thumbs waiting for my WSP order I placed the 14th and it’s still not shipped...

Thinking about trying a rimmed round soap. I might try the kiss pour for the rimmed soap... shouldn’t be too hard!! Lol! Not! 

I just need my order to get here!!!


----------



## AliOop

Jersey Girl said:


> Sorry for butting in, lol.


@Jersey Girl you can butt in any time if you are enabling my addiction helping me find things I *NEED* for my soaping cabinet. Ok, cabinet*s. LOL*


----------



## Jersey Girl

I realized a couple days ago that I totally missed my one year Soapaversary!  I made my first batch of CP soap on January 31st of 2020. As we all know, 2020 turned out to be a crazy year and I am so happy to have immersed myself in all things soap as it has helped me get through a difficult time. The first picture is of my first week‘s creations.  Second picture is one month later. I had been bitten by the soaping bug bad!  I’ve come a long way in this journey and I give so much credit to the members here for sharing their knowledge and their friendship.  Thank you all. ♥


----------



## Mobjack Bay

@Jersey Girl look at the Taiwan Swirls, in your first month no less!  You’re a natural.  Congratulations on the soap-aversary.

A friend at work stopped me in the hall today to tell me how much her grandkids love washing their hands when they come to visit her.  I’ve given her a bunch of soap, and apparently the little ones are totally fascinated by a solid bar that makes bubbles with water.

I’m spending some time this month making confetti soap, including some in “exotic” (for me) color combinations.  I just finished a batch that went into the mold I bought for the TC challenge.  I used 1 divider, put confetti in 2/3 of the mold and batter without confetti in 1/3.  I feel so clever, especially if I end up with a reasonably straight line between the layers.


----------



## Vicki C

Mobjack Bay said:


> @Jersey Girl
> 
> I’m spending some time this month making confetti soap, including some in “exotic” (for me) color combinations.  I just finished a batch that went into the mold I bought for the TC challenge.  I used 1 divider, put confetti in 2/3 of the mold and batter without confetti in 1/3.  I feel so clever, especially if I end up with a reasonably straight line between the layers.


Can’t wait to see it! Am planning to make confetti soap myself...


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Your soap is beautiful' Happy SoapAnniversary... 



violets2217 said:


> Wanted to try out some new fragrance and mica so made a couple more shampoo and conditioner bars! Lol! The mica is Material Girl and fragrance is Persephone’s Kiss, both from Nurture Soap, love them both!
> 
> I’m twiddling my thumbs waiting for my WSP order I placed the 14th and it’s still not shipped...
> 
> Thinking about trying a rimmed round soap. I might try the kiss pour for the rimmed soap... shouldn’t be too hard!! Lol! Not!
> 
> I just need my order to get here!!!
> View attachment 54482


Beautiful color' I just received this color from NS & I made soap using Persephone's Kiss NS for the first time, its a soft floral scent, I wish it was a little stronger.


----------



## KimW

Jersey Girl said:


> I realized a couple days ago that I totally missed my one year Soapaversary!  I made my first batch of CP soap on January 31st of 2020.  ♥


Happy Soapaversary!!


----------



## Sudds

I am in heaven. Received all my micas from Mad Micas today! Oh My, I want to sprinkle a little of each one on the floor and roll in them all!  Yes, I know I am a little weird!  They are so beauteous!  Now to figure out how and where I am going to store them. I wish I could find a vertical spice rack!


----------



## TashaBird

violets2217 said:


> Wanted to try out some new fragrance and mica so made a couple more shampoo and conditioner bars! Lol! The mica is Material Girl and fragrance is Persephone’s Kiss, both from Nurture Soap, love them both!
> 
> I’m twiddling my thumbs waiting for my WSP order I placed the 14th and it’s still not shipped...
> 
> Thinking about trying a rimmed round soap. I might try the kiss pour for the rimmed soap... shouldn’t be too hard!! Lol! Not!
> 
> I just need my order to get here!!!
> View attachment 54482


Those are two of my fave NS products!

Happy Soapaversaary @Jersey Girl!
Today started out with a complete soap DOH! disaster. I sprained my wrist muscles trying to save it, then I gave up. When my favorite coping mechanism goes wrong, it can put me in a tail spin. But, I did a bunch of cleaning, and planning how to fix the soap DOH! issue in the future. 
Finally I got around to making some soap with my new extruder discs. The bit of soap dough that I had on hand did not work with any of the designs I had planned. I wound up going totally rogue! It was very in the moment, not much of a plan, and it was super fun! It could be a awful, or awesome, either way, it was good therapy. #soapingiscoping
Also, figured a hack for using my regular size extrud3er discs with my new giant extruder and discs. 
One fill of the chamber got me 4 lengths of my 18” mold! More embeds, less pumping!


----------



## Jersey Girl

Mobjack Bay said:


> @Jersey Girl look at the Taiwan Swirls, in your first month no less!  You’re a natural.  Congratulations on the soap-aversary.
> 
> A friend at work stopped me in the hall today to tell me how much her grandkids love washing their hands when they come to visit her.  I’ve given her a bunch of soap, and apparently the little ones are totally fascinated by a solid bar that makes bubbles with water.
> 
> I’m spending some time this month making confetti soap, including some in “exotic” (for me) color combinations.  I just finished a batch that went into the mold I bought for the TC challenge.  I used 1 divider, put confetti in 2/3 of the mold and batter without confetti in 1/3.  I feel so clever, especially if I end up with a reasonably straight line between the layers.





Sudds said:


> I am in heaven. Received all my micas from Mad Micas today! Oh My, I want to sprinkle a little of each one on the floor and roll in them all!  Yes, I know I am a little weird!  They are so beauteous!  Now to figure out how and where I am going to store them. I wish I could find a vertical spice rack!



I love Mad Micas



Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Beautiful color' I just received this color from NS & I made soap using Persephone's Kiss NS for the first time, its a soft floral scent, I wish it was a little stronger.



I love Persephone’s Kiss. It’s a lovely feminine scent that sticks well.


----------



## TashaBird

Jersey Girl said:


> I love Persephone’s Kiss. It’s a lovely feminine scent that sticks well.


I was using that FO tonight and didn’t have enough so I mixed some litsea EO with it. It smelled different, but also nice!


----------



## violets2217

TashaBird said:


> Those are two of my fave NS products!


I also got the Frangipani Jasmine... it’s really sweet and I’m hoping it calms down a bit in the soap! And I got a SMALL (it’s really expensive!) bottle of Oudh wood! I absolutely love it and am saving it for something special! I’m quite enamored with Nurture Soap right now!



Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Beautiful color' I just received this color from NS & I made soap using Persephone's Kiss NS for the first time, its a soft floral scent, I wish it was a little stronger.


It was pretty strong in the shampoo and conditioner bars @ 1.5%... but I’ve not tried it in soap yet! Their micas are powerful! The shampoo bar sudds up a pretty pink, so the 1/4 teaspoon I used was maybe too much... but it’s a beautiful color!


----------



## rdc1978

Mobjack Bay said:


> @Jersey Girl look at the Taiwan Swirls, in your first month no less!  You’re a natural.  Congratulations on the soap-aversary.
> 
> A friend at work stopped me in the hall today to tell me how much her grandkids love washing their hands when they come to visit her.  I’ve given her a bunch of soap, and apparently the little ones are totally fascinated by a solid bar that makes bubbles with water.
> 
> I’m spending some time this month making confetti soap, including some in “exotic” (for me) color combinations.  I just finished a batch that went into the mold I bought for the TC challenge.  I used 1 divider, put confetti in 2/3 of the mold and batter without confetti in 1/3.  I feel so clever, especially if I end up with a reasonably straight line between the layers.



My friend's five year old was on Zoom saying that her family "only uses handmade soap"

My friend is concerned that everyone thinks they are snobs now.  LOL.


----------



## Basil

AliOop said:


> @linne1gi we are in Idaho. Due to lower housing costs, low regulation, and low cost of living (not to mention beautiful scenery and outdoor recreation), people are moving into this state like crazy. Lots of Californian are cashing out and migrating here to escape the taxes. They are bringing lots of cash, and that drives the prices up so fast.
> 
> It's sad, because wages here haven't caught up, and many folks who have lived here for a long time can no longer afford to buy anything. I'm very thankful we bought when we did.


Congratulations on your move! I’m sorry about your chickens , I understand. But so nice they’re going to a good home. Same thing is happening here as well. Long timers are having trouble affording to buy and moving to other states. Our daughter and husband left to Kansas for that reason . He’s a fireman. That’s the sad part, you’re right.  Altho it has helped others who’ve been here a long time just like you. It’ll be fun to hear how soaping goes in your new home!



AliOop said:


> Same here, except the fixers are going for $400k - small lots with HOA, too. Just nuts.


Ditto here!


----------



## GemstonePony

Waiting for voting results, and holding off on additional soaping until the next challenge comes out.   Meanwhile, I've made a hair conditioner bar, my first foray into e-wax with an emulsified body butter (thick, creamy lotion), some lotion bars(that aren't lotion) that I'm trying some new ingredients in, and I've got phase 1 of a lotion warming on the stove. Still waiting on a delivery before starting lip balms, and bath bombs are also on the docket. Ah, the weekend!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Yesterday I Created This Raw "Potato Juice" Soap.  It's natural in color' FO used NG Banana nut bread, Maple Walnut Fudge & BB Pumpkin Soufflé, The scent smells a bit strange but in a good way' smells like yeast bread & little pungent. bawhaha  all FO behaved well maybe slight discoloration. The soap has a soft creamy conditioning feel which I would contribute that to the PJ though I only used 2oz I could tell in the soap batter as I was mixing' it felt & looked more creamy then other soaps iv'e made as of late. Can't wait for a month to cure i'll see more of the soaps true characteristics.  Happy soaping


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Here are some results from my experiments changing confetti proportions and size, as well as color schemes.  I like the grey one where the confetti is 15% of the total batch weight the best.  The green soap has a bit more, maybe 25% of total batch weight and seems “overcrowded”.  I think a higher proportion of smaller chunks would work better at 25% confetti. The one on the right is my “exotic” color scheme and was layered using my new mold with one divider. I‘m happy enough with the layering, the proportions and the size of the confetti, but I’m not sure what I think about the contrasting colors.  All of this confetti is from different parts of my first wrecked ring attempt.






ETA:  I forgot to mention that all of these soaps were made at 40% lye concentration and using a lard (50%) based recipe, with the “melted” oils in the high 70F range and the lye water a bit cooler.  Even though the oils were not clear when I added the lye water, there are no stearic spots apparent. BUT, the lard and CO were melted clear before I added the liquid oils - RBO and/or OO and/or HO sunflower.  I avoided castor so as not to push my luck.  I got bold enough to try BB’s Grapefruit Lily, a notorious accelerator, in the grey soap and had no acceleration.  In comparison, I haven’t been able to produce similar results when I start my palm-based recipe with the oils below 95F or my soy wax-based recipe below 120F.


----------



## Jersey Girl

Mobjack Bay said:


> Here are some results from my experiments changing confetti proportions and size, as well as color schemes.  I like the grey one where the confetti is 15% of the total batch weight the best.  The green soap has a bit more, maybe 25% of total batch weight and seems “overcrowded”.  I think a higher proportion of smaller chunks would work better at 25% confetti. The one on the right is my “exotic” color scheme and was layered using my new mold with one divider. I‘m happy enough with the layering, the proportions and the size of the confetti, but I’m not sure what I think about the contrasting colors.  All of this confetti is from different parts of my first wrecked ring attempt.
> 
> View attachment 54510


 Beautiful As usual!


----------



## KimW

Mobjack Bay said:


> Here are some results from my experiments changing confetti proportions and size, as well as color schemes.  I like the grey one where the confetti is 15% of the total batch weight the best.


Ohhhhh - pretty.  I like the grey one the best too!


----------



## AliOop

@Jersey Girl we are so glad you are here and sharing your beautiful creations with us -- even though it means that one of the three winning spots on the SMF Challenge is pretty much taken each month. 

@Mobjack Bay wowsers! Those all look great. I love the idea of using the divider mold to create straight layers that can go either direction.


----------



## Tara_H

Today I made some hilariously ugly soap...

I was trying to do a Lazy Susan swirl, but two of the colours ended up getting thicker too fast, so I have some very unfortunate brown lumpy bits in it.  It's in the oven now at a super low temperature; I was hoping that it might melt and spread out a little bit but that doesn't seem to be happening.  I'm kind of disappointed since I really liked the EO mix for the scent: patchouli, bergamot, lemongrass and a hint of cinnamon.  I think I'll call the fragrance 'spice market'.  Don't know what I'm going to do with this clown vomit though.



I also read through about half of the Soaping 101 liquid soapmaking video? thread last night and decided to give it a go, so I've spent a lot of today fretting and diluting, but I think I'm going to end up with exactly what I wanted, so that's a nice surprise!  (documented at the end of that thread, for the curious)


----------



## violets2217

Mobjack Bay said:


> Here are some results from my experiments changing confetti proportions and size, as well as color schemes.  I like the grey one where the confetti is 15% of the total batch weight the best.  The green soap has a bit more, maybe 25% of total batch weight and seems “overcrowded”.  I think a higher proportion of smaller chunks would work better at 25% confetti. The one on the right is my “exotic” color scheme and was layered using my new mold with one divider. I‘m happy enough with the layering, the proportions and the size of the confetti, but I’m not sure what I think about the contrasting colors.  All of this confetti is from different parts of my first wrecked ring attempt.
> 
> View attachment 54510
> 
> 
> ETA:  I forgot to mention that all of these soaps were made at 40% lye concentration and using a lard (50%) based recipe, with the “melted” oils in the high 70F range and the lye water a bit cooler.  Even though the oils were not clear when I added the lye water, there are no stearic spots apparent. BUT, the lard and CO were melted clear before I added the liquid oils - RBO and/or OO and/or HO sunflower.  I avoided castor so as not to push my luck.  I got bold enough to try BB’s Grapefruit Lily, a notorious accelerator, in the grey soap and had no acceleration.  In comparison, I haven’t been able to produce similar results when I start my palm-based recipe with the oils below 95F or my soy wax-based recipe below 120F.


These are all beautiful! The Grey bar is may favorite though!


----------



## Babyshoes

I tried an end piece of my first soap (from a kit) today, after 2 weeks of cure I couldn't wait any longer to see what it's like! 

The scent is great, the soap lathers nicely but not excessively and my hands feel squeaky clean after use, which translates to slightly dry skin. I now realise it's a pretty high CO soap, so that isn't surprising, but I'm hoping it'll get a little milder after the full cure time. 

I ordered a batch of sample size FOs a couple of days ago, which have apparently shipped but there is no indication of when they're going to arrive. I thought I was a fairly patient person, but soap has taught me that I'm not nearly as patient as I thought! Lol.


----------



## AliOop

Tara_H said:


> ... two of the colours ended up getting thicker too fast,,, the EO mix for the scent: patchouli, bergamot, lemongrass and a hint of *cinnamon. *


Cinnamon EO contains eugenol, which will accelerate your batter and make it get thick very fast. Same with clove, nutmeg, allspice, cardamom, and basil.


----------



## Something witty

My soapy things today/yesterday is that my mom commissioned me to make her some soaps to make for her to give to her clients (of her own unrelated business). I had made soap for her xmas gift and so I've been making little heart versions of the ones that make the most sense for others.
Yesterday I made red wine and epson salt (eucalyptus and mint fragrance) in goat milk base that I added shea butter to to counteract the alcohol (you don't cook wine first with M&P) had a few fails with this one because adding the Epsom salt has to be mixed in mold at the same time as pour at a particular temperature right before cooling otherwise they melt into the mix and you get a sludge. I painted rose gold biodegradable flakes to give the top a metallic look. I think I'll call it "me time"

The ones I just finished; Clear base, canola oil, and fragrance oil mix. Look and smell like blue ring/push pops candy that I'm sure every kid (if the 90s at least) agrees is the BEST. Since Jolly Rancher is Trademarked I'm thinking of calling it "Jelly candy" (so if I do a big version I can use more colours)?

And finally I finished a baking soda soaps scented with a frosty candy apple scent. The baking soda ones are sooooo fun to make. I have more plans and scents in the future for this one. I don't have a name.

Last one to make is my coffee one that my mom said was the fave (no pressure right) 

I have my boxes and bags but I still need to spray paint the boxes to look nice because they showed up with a code punched through the front panel 




(Pictured already shrink wrapped: "jade garden" goat milk base aloe vera and essential oil blend, "Minty Mallow" goat milk base plus whipped soap base with peppermint essential oil to make a marshmallow texture)



AliOop said:


> Same here, except the fixers are going for $400k - small lots with HOA, too. Just nuts.


Some of the Land around where I live (regardless of the state of building on it) is 1Mil min per acre. If you want a house that isn't condemned your going for 1.5 million easy. Course when I say home I mean detached with 3 or more bedrooms. Townhouses and condos are still in the 500k-800k easy for the basics/small ones. At least when I last looked 4 years ago. Who knows how expensive they are now.


----------



## msunnerstood

Spacemom said:


> Im in love with the colour I got on these!  In bamboo and teak scent.   I wish I had more of the poo mold.  They look more like cupcake toppers.  The possibilities of soap sets and I have a cone mold too.
> 
> 
> Also. How has this thread gone on for 7 years now.  So much knowledge and soaps and help and wonderful people here.


Yay! love me some poo molds. I have one with 5 cavities. So much fun


----------



## KimW

While searching for an old bar recipe, I found my first ever LS recipe from 2011.  Aaawweeeeee.  Pretty funny given my latest LS foible!  LOL


----------



## Jersey Girl

AliOop said:


> @Jersey Girl we are so glad you are here and sharing your beautiful creations with us -- even though it means that one of the three winning spots on the SMF Challenge is pretty much taken each month.
> 
> @Mobjack Bay wowsers! Those all look great. I love the idea of using the divider mold to create straight layers that can go either direction.



I wish there was a blush emoji on the forum cause that’s what I did when I read this. Lol   Thank you


----------



## SPowers

Soap related but not very soapy... I spent the last 2 days setting up spreadsheets, etc readying myself to start selling.  I've not taxed my brain so much since I retired.


----------



## Jersey Girl

Tara_H said:


> Today I made some hilariously ugly soap...
> 
> I was trying to do a Lazy Susan swirl, but two of the colours ended up getting thicker too fast, so I have some very unfortunate brown lumpy bits in it.  It's in the oven now at a super low temperature; I was hoping that it might melt and spread out a little bit but that doesn't seem to be happening.  I'm kind of disappointed since I really liked the EO mix for the scent: patchouli, bergamot, lemongrass and a hint of cinnamon.  I think I'll call the fragrance 'spice market'.  Don't know what I'm going to do with this clown vomit though.
> View attachment 54515
> 
> 
> I also read through about half of the Soaping 101 liquid soapmaking video? thread last night and decided to give it a go, so I've spent a lot of today fretting and diluting, but I think I'm going to end up with exactly what I wanted, so that's a nice surprise!  (documented at the end of that thread, for the curious)



You can alway plane the rough top off. You may be pleasantly surprised with the result when it’s cut. And remember...no matter what it looks like, it’s still soap and it’s still useful. I like to say...there is no ugly soap!


----------



## Misschief

I didn't make soap today but I did go out and hunt down some more photo props at Michael's. And then I played with my camera.


----------



## Vicki C

Mobjack Bay said:


> Here are some results from my experiments changing confetti proportions and size, as well as color schemes.  I like the grey one where the confetti is 15% of the total batch weight the best.  The green soap has a bit more, maybe 25% of total batch weight and seems “overcrowded”.  I think a higher proportion of smaller chunks would work better at 25% confetti. The one on the right is my “exotic” color scheme and was layered using my new mold with one divider. I‘m happy enough with the layering, the proportions and the size of the confetti, but I’m not sure what I think about the contrasting colors.  All of this confetti is from different parts of my first wrecked ring attempt.
> 
> View attachment 54510
> 
> 
> ETA:  I forgot to mention that all of these soaps were made at 40% lye concentration and using a lard (50%) based recipe, with the “melted” oils in the high 70F range and the lye water a bit cooler.  Even though the oils were not clear when I added the lye water, there are no stearic spots apparent. BUT, the lard and CO were melted clear before I added the liquid oils - RBO and/or OO and/or HO sunflower.  I avoided castor so as not to push my luck.  I got bold enough to try BB’s Grapefruit Lily, a notorious accelerator, in the grey soap and had no acceleration.  In comparison, I haven’t been able to produce similar results when I start my palm-based recipe with the oils below 95F or my soy wax-based recipe below 120F.


These are lovely. I am organizing a quilt for my son and wife’s first baby, friends are contributing and the colors are grey with a spot of color in the middle of each square. I had an idea to make a confetti soap as a thank you,  sort of in the color scheme and pattern of the quilt. Your gray soap is inspiring me! 
Here is the beginning of the quilt.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Vicki C said:


> These are lovely. I am organizing a quilt for my son and wife’s first baby, friends are contributing and the colors are grey with a spot of color in the middle of each square. I had an idea to make a confetti soap as a thank you,  sort of in the color scheme and pattern of the quilt. Your gray soap is inspiring me!
> Here is the beginning of the quilt.
> View attachment 54549


That looks great! You’re sweet to make them a quilt and clever to pick the grey/neutral background since it goes with everything.  I look forward to seeing your soap


----------



## Tara_H

AliOop said:


> Cinnamon EO contains eugenol, which will accelerate your batter and make it get thick very fast.



Very good point!  I only used half a gram in over a kilo of soap, but I think I was too complacent since it's the recipe I use all the time and I expected it to behave exactly the same (normally I only use lavender oil which behaves very nicely for me).  I actually SB'd in the individual pots because it was too thin to start with, and that was definitely the really big mistake!  Next time I'll just wait a little bit longer.



Jersey Girl said:


> You may be pleasantly surprised with the result when it’s cut.



You're very wise 

It's already growing on me - I was kind of aiming for a Dead Sea look and now that it's cut I'm feeling a lot better about it.  The colours have also become considerably more muted, thank the stars!  I'll definitely plane the lumpier ones (hiding at the back left there) but I'm sort of liking the landscapey look of the others.


----------



## penelopejane

One of my favourite fragrances has been discontinued so I got 5 samples to test for a replacement. I was making a soap so just reserved some of the batter. Perfect. I mixed in the FOs to small cubes of the batter. Wasn’t until later that I realised that the charcoal soap won’t allow me to see if the FOs discolour!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I‘ve been planning to make a wood box for my new silicone mold, but I’ve only gotten so far as to sketch it out on the plywood.  Here’s the interim solution I came up with to keep the sides of the mold straight.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Mobjack Bay said:


> Here are some results from my experiments changing confetti proportions and size, as well as color schemes.  I like the grey one where the confetti is 15% of the total batch weight the best.  The green soap has a bit more, maybe 25% of total batch weight and seems “overcrowded”.  I think a higher proportion of smaller chunks would work better at 25% confetti. The one on the right is my “exotic” color scheme and was layered using my new mold with one divider. I‘m happy enough with the layering, the proportions and the size of the confetti, but I’m not sure what I think about the contrasting colors.  All of this confetti is from different parts of my first wrecked ring attempt.
> 
> View attachment 54510
> 
> 
> ETA:  I forgot to mention that all of these soaps were made at 40% lye concentration and using a lard (50%) based recipe, with the “melted” oils in the high 70F range and the lye water a bit cooler.  Even though the oils were not clear when I added the lye water, there are no stearic spots apparent. BUT, the lard and CO were melted clear before I added the liquid oils - RBO and/or OO and/or HO sunflower.  I avoided castor so as not to push my luck.  I got bold enough to try BB’s Grapefruit Lily, a notorious accelerator, in the grey soap and had no acceleration.  In comparison, I haven’t been able to produce similar results when I start my palm-based recipe with the oils below 95F or my soy wax-based recipe below 120F.


Love your soap' beautiful! thank you so much for your soaping temp's & process. 



Mobjack Bay said:


> I‘ve been planning to make a wood box for my new silicone mold, but I’ve only gotten so far as to sketch it out on the plywood.  Here’s the interim solution I came up with to keep the sides of the mold straight.
> 
> View attachment 54552


Brilliant Idea' Love the Heart Shape Design In Your Soap!


----------



## Martha

My soapy thing has been catching up on about a month of posts here. Missed you guys. Been feeling Covid crappy and haven’t done much of anything. I don’t have Covid. Just the low-level angst we are all dealing with. 

And a giant smooch to whichever amazing person suggested putting the jar of EO into the soap mold! Forgetting the fragrance has been my number one problem lately.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Babyshoes said:


> I tried an end piece of my first soap (from a kit) today, after 2 weeks of cure I couldn't wait any longer to see what it's like!
> 
> The scent is great, the soap lathers nicely but not excessively and my hands feel squeaky clean after use, which translates to slightly dry skin. I now realise it's a pretty high CO soap, so that isn't surprising, but I'm hoping it'll get a little milder after the full cure time.
> 
> I ordered a batch of sample size FOs a couple of days ago, which have apparently shipped but there is no indication of when they're going to arrive. I thought I was a fairly patient person, but soap has taught me that I'm not nearly as patient as I thought! Lol.


Thats awesome. also it's so hard to be patient! you're not alone.


----------



## Jersey Girl

Mobjack Bay said:


> I‘ve been planning to make a wood box for my new silicone mold, but I’ve only gotten so far as to sketch it out on the plywood.  Here’s the interim solution I came up with to keep the sides of the mold straight.
> 
> View attachment 54552



Love it!  Hmmmm now to dig out that massive box of LEGO I have stored somewhere.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Jersey Girl said:


> Love it!  Hmmmm now to dig out that massive box of LEGO I have stored somewhere.


Yep!  These legos are 20+ years old.


----------



## Ladka

My soapy thing today is making moulds using silicone compound and plastic toys for forms.
I'd like to have various moulds to make soap bars for my grandchildren soft enough to be able to unmould easily. The plastic the toys are made of is rather rigid and my first attempts were difficult to unmould and some soap bars came out broken. 
I'm on the point of pouring silicone just now  - wish me luck!


----------



## Jersey Girl

My daughter got engaged last week so now we’re planning a wedding. I figured I’d make some favors for her and here’s the prototype that I just made to test. 


 The embeds are M&P. Should I avoid gel so they don’t melt?  I’ve never really put M&P embeds on top of a cold process soap before. Need some advice!


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken

Mobjack Bay said:


> I‘ve been planning to make a wood box for my new silicone mold, but I’ve only gotten so far as to sketch it out on the plywood.  Here’s the interim solution I came up with to keep the sides of the mold straight.
> 
> View attachment 54552


Great solution! I love the soap...does this design have a name?


----------



## Tara_H

Jersey Girl said:


> My daughter got engaged last week so now we’re planning a wedding. I figured I’d make some favors for her and here’s the prototype that I just made to test. View attachment 54567
> The embeds are M&P. Should I avoid gel so they don’t melt?  I’ve never really put M&P embeds on top of a cold process soap before. Need some advice!


Wow, that's going to be some awesome favours!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

The_Emerald_Chicken said:


> Great solution! I love the soap...does this design have a name?


I call it a minimalist top swirl, to match what I’m hoping is a minimalist swirl on the interior of the soap.


----------



## TashaBird

Cleaning is done. Waiting on my label guy. (The hubs.) Prepping to test new soap dough recipe and some new FOs. I can’t believe how much I love these fun fruity ones from NS! 
Avalon, Smell the Rainbow, Sugared Strawberry. 
And these mermaids came out so good! They have noses AND chins!!
Cleaning, packing, prepping. 
Happy Sippy Soapy Sunday!


----------



## violets2217

Well.... my Kiss pour swirling thing sure didn’t work out to well for my rimmed soap! As per usual, my plan jumped ship! 

moving on to plan b!?!?!


----------



## KimW

violets2217 said:


> Well.... my Kiss pour swirling thing sure didn’t work out to well for my rimmed soap! As per usual, my plan jumped ship!
> moving on to plan b!?!?!


Oh no!  well...it looks like it would make a really pretty rim.  Did it get too solid or do you not like the design?


----------



## violets2217

KimW said:


> Oh no!  well...it looks like it would make a really pretty rim.  Did it get too solid or do you not like the design?


My 85% lard recipe accelerated way fast ( I’m so confused with my recipes accelerating so much lately!) so I basically plopped and swirled and smushed 12 oz of soap in a 12 x 12 slab mold! It was fun! We’ll see how my improvising worked out....


----------



## KimW

Showed pics of soap planer to Hubby, and asked if he could make me one.  His response, "Well, let me see.  Hmmmm...I see... (at this point I'm getting excited and starting to envision lovely hours of soap planing) uh-hummm...  I tell you what, I'll PAY you $50 to buy one."  
Whaaaaat?!!


----------



## Ladka

violets2217 said:


> My 85% lard recipe accelerated way fast ( I’m so confused with my recipes accelerating so much lately!) so I basically plopped and swirled and smushed 12 oz of soap in a 12 x 12 slab mold! It was fun! We’ll see how my improvising worked out....


What did you put in lard to make it accelerate? I'd love to accelerate my lard soaps at least a bit.


----------



## AliOop

violets2217 said:


> My 85% lard recipe accelerated way fast ( I’m so confused with my recipes accelerating so much lately!) so I basically plopped and swirled and smushed 12 oz of soap in a 12 x 12 slab mold! It was fun! We’ll see how my improvising worked out....


Did you use any FO or EO? Clays, TD, charcoal? 

Another thing that makes batter accelerate and is often overlooked, is leaving small bits of finished soap on your SB, pots, spatulas, etc. For whatever reason, finished soap accelerates your fresh soap batter. I had that trouble a lot with my old SB and some 2-piece spatulas, all of which often trapped soap in crevices that never got completely clean.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Jersey Girl said:


> My daughter got engaged last week so now we’re planning a wedding. I figured I’d make some favors for her and here’s the prototype that I just made to test. View attachment 54567
> The embeds are M&P. Should I avoid gel so they don’t melt?  I’ve never really put M&P embeds on top of a cold process soap before. Need some advice!


OMGOSH Love Love Your Soap. Congratulations on your Daughters Engagement! So exciting planning for the big event.


----------



## The Park Bench

Tara_H said:


> Today I made some hilariously ugly soap...
> 
> I was trying to do a Lazy Susan swirl, but two of the colours ended up getting thicker too fast, so I have some very unfortunate brown lumpy bits in it.  It's in the oven now at a super low temperature; I was hoping that it might melt and spread out a little bit but that doesn't seem to be happening.  I'm kind of disappointed since I really liked the EO mix for the scent: patchouli, bergamot, lemongrass and a hint of cinnamon.  I think I'll call the fragrance 'spice market'.  Don't know what I'm going to do with this clown vomit though.
> View attachment 54515
> 
> 
> I also read through about half of the Soaping 101 liquid soapmaking video? thread last night and decided to give it a go, so I've spent a lot of today fretting and diluting, but I think I'm going to end up with exactly what I wanted, so that's a nice surprise!  (documented at the end of that thread, for the curious)


I really like the color combination!


----------



## The_Phoenix

Mobjack Bay said:


> I‘ve been planning to make a wood box for my new silicone mold, but I’ve only gotten so far as to sketch it out on the plywood.  Here’s the interim solution I came up with to keep the sides of the mold straight.
> 
> View attachment 54552


That’s very inventive... 



Jersey Girl said:


> Love it!  Hmmmm now to dig out that massive box of LEGO I have stored somewhere.


It’s the one bin of my daughter’s toys I haven’t yet had the will to let go of. I couldn’t sell off her American Girl Doll stuff fast enough. But the Legos...


----------



## AliOop

The_Phoenix said:


> It’s the one bin of my daughter’s toys I haven’t yet had the will to let go of. I couldn’t sell off her American Girl Doll stuff fast enough. But the Legos...


Well thank goodness! Because they are good for making mold supports, and also for making a box to make a silicone mold liner.  Who knew??


----------



## KiwiMoose

I managed to get hold of some Rose Geranium cosmetic grade oil, which is essentially just like an EO but without the ‘aromatherapy benefits’ one might usually get from an EO.
I thought it might accelerate so I used 20g of it blended with 10g Ocean Rose by Candle Science which actually slows trace, and 5G Sweet Orange EO. Boy oh boy it smells GOOD!
It’s a confetti soap with a pink layer in the base. Can’t wait to cut it tonight!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

KiwiMoose said:


> I managed to get hold of some Rose Geranium cosmetic grade oil, which is essentially just like an EO but without the ‘aromatherapy benefits’ one might usually get from an EO.
> I thought it might accelerate so I used 20g of it blended with 10g Ocean Rose by Candle Science which actually slows trace, and 5G Sweet Orange EO. Boy oh boy it smells GOOD!
> It’s a confetti soap with a pink layer in the base. Can’t wait to cut it tonight!
> View attachment 54577


The scent you created sounds lovely' looking forward to seeing the cut' pretty soap


----------



## KiwiMoose

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> The scent you created sounds lovely' looking forward to seeing the cut' pretty soap


Thanks you - let's hope it sticks!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

KimW said:


> Showed pics of soap planer to Hubby, and asked if he could make me one.  His response, "Well, let me see.  Hmmmm...I see... (at this point I'm getting excited and starting to envision lovely hours of soap planing) uh-hummm...  I tell you what, I'll PAY you $50 to buy one."
> Whaaaaat?!!


I can use a planer' good idea to ask my hubby too' 



violets2217 said:


> Well.... my Kiss pour swirling thing sure didn’t work out to well for my rimmed soap! As per usual, my plan jumped ship! View attachment 54573
> 
> moving on to plan b!?!?!


I think your soap will be pretty as a rim' Hopefully it works out.



TashaBird said:


> Cleaning is done. Waiting on my label guy. (The hubs.) Prepping to test new soap dough recipe and some new FOs. I can’t believe how much I love these fun fruity ones from NS!
> Avalon, Smell the Rainbow, Sugared Strawberry.
> And these mermaids came out so good! They have noses AND chins!!
> Cleaning, packing, prepping.
> Happy Sippy Soapy Sunday!


Love your molds' soap was perfect.


----------



## Misschief

I made a batch today. Finally. This one is shades of blue, not sure what to call it yet. I'm hoping to cut it tonight; it's already hard enough but I'd prefer to wait until it cools down completely. Apart from making soap, I've been playing with pictures, getting inspiration from a You Tuber, Kutovakika.


----------



## KimW

Misschief said:


> I made a batch today. Finally. This one is shades of blue, not sure what to call it yet. I'm hoping to cut it tonight; it's already hard enough but I'd prefer to wait until it cools down completely. Apart from making soap, I've been playing with pictures, getting inspiration from a You Tuber, Kutovakika.


I call it... "Shades of Blue"!!  Or maybe... Azure Mood, like the old song, "Azure".  Really like the blue you've achieved and can't wait to see the cut!


----------



## violets2217

AliOop said:


> Did you use any FO or EO? Clays, TD, charcoal?
> 
> Another thing that makes batter accelerate and is often overlooked, is leaving small bits of finished soap on your SB, pots, spatulas, etc. For whatever reason, finished soap accelerates your fresh soap batter. I had that trouble a lot with my old SB and some 2-piece spatulas, all of which often trapped soap in crevices that never got completely clean.


 This is why I’m so confused... I forgot to add the FO. Just oil, lye and mica! Low temps....Two 3 sec bursts of the SB and  medium trace!  I’m thinking because it was such a small batch & It wasn’t the mica because the un-colored 4 oz accelerated the most! The same recipe with FO a few hours later took another 5 minutes to get to trace and poured great!





Ladka said:


> What did you put in lard to make it accelerate? I'd love to accelerate my lard soaps at least a bit.


It was 85% lard, 10% CO, 5% Castor. 40% lye concentration. Low temps around 90 degrees. I forgot the FO. And mica to 8 oz of the batch. The 4 oz of un-colored batter accelerated the most! So your guess is a good as mine!


----------



## AliOop

@violets2217 I think you are right; the small batch size is the only thing that seems plausible at this point, unless you did have some soap residue left on your blender or utensils from the last soaping session. That does it to me sometimes, especially if I'm making one batch after another. The finished soap bits from the first batch really accelerates the next ones, unless I'm very careful about getting that SB super, super clean.


----------



## Zing

Tara_H said:


> Well I was inspired by everyone being so impressed with my baking tin and decided to push it a bit further!  I wanted to do a batch where I just lined the tin directly with a single folded sheet of paper, to take advantage of the nice square edges and avoid some of the messing around that comes with the loaf mould.
> 
> I made an EO blend with Pine, Peppermint, Eucalyptus and Lavender that reminded me of forests so I wanted to do a tree- or leaf-inspired design and found this post: Christmas Green
> 
> Just to complicate things further I wanted to try CPOP for the first time since I get partial gel every time I do a deeper batch of soap and I wanted to enhance the green colour as much as possible.
> 
> This is it just after pouring; I think the batter was still a little thin so it was a bit less controlled than I was hoping, but still fairly tree-ish:
> View attachment 54459
> 
> 
> I was a bit panicked after taking it out of the oven, it just looked like a bit gelatinous blob and I had visions of all that fiddly work going to waste:
> View attachment 54460
> 
> 
> Luckily after leaving overnight and some judicious cutting I'm pretty happy with the results:
> View attachment 54461
> 
> 
> They're kind of blobby, but undeniably tree-shaped!  I'll definitely be practicing this technique some more.


These are not blobby!  Quite the hating on these beautiful bars!  Tell me how you like your essential oil blend.  I like forest smells but pine always takes me to an antiseptic-PineSol-y place -- but I'm willing to try this if you like it.
I've had good luck with these blends:
- fir needle, rosemary, spearmint, cedarwood essential oils, and
- bergamot, eucalyptus, fir, rosemary, peppermint essential oils.


----------



## Tara_H

Zing said:


> These are not blobby!  Quite the hating on these beautiful bars!  Tell me how you like your essential oil blend.  I like forest smells but pine always takes me to an antiseptic-PineSol-y place -- but I'm willing to try this if you like it.
> I've had good luck with these blends:
> - fir needle, rosemary, spearmint, cedarwood essential oils, and
> - bergamot, eucalyptus, fir, rosemary, peppermint essential oils.


Those blends sound gorgeous! I don't have any rosemary right now but you're making me realise I need it!

Personally I'm quite liking the blend in the soap so far, it's s nice fresh smell, but the peppermint is coming through a lot stronger than the pine, and I would boost the lavender if I made it again.  My husband did say that it reminded him of floor cleaner when I mixed it first  so I can't recommend it without reservations...


----------



## TashaBird

Second attempt. Hopefully it’s soap dough, and not, soap DOH!


----------



## Vicki C

Zing said:


> These are not blobby!  Quite the hating on these beautiful bars!  Tell me how you like your essential oil blend.  I like forest smells but pine always takes me to an antiseptic-PineSol-y place -- but I'm willing to try this if you like it.
> I've had good luck with these blends:
> - fir needle, rosemary, spearmint, cedarwood essential oils, and
> - bergamot, eucalyptus, fir, rosemary, peppermint essential oils.


Have you found a Rosemary EO that doesn’t smell camphory? I haven’t found one that actually smells like rosemary.


----------



## Tara_H

Well, last night I made a batch of a new recipe for the last of my mother's day soaps.

I cut one block this morning with the cheese slicer but it was very soft so I didn't want to ruin it.  Problem was, it's been sitting there ever since taunting me with its one cut surface...

Just now at lunch I went to the kitchen to make a sandwich and was again distracted by the soap so I decided to try cutting it with my wire cake divider.

Truthfully, I'm in love! I don't even want to go back to work now, I just want to sit and admire this soap!





The edges are a little bit jagged from my impatience, but I can fix that later with a little planning and beveling.  Also I should have done the swirls closer together, I wanted them all like the ones on the bottom right, so I'll do that for next time.

All in all though, it's definitely my favourite soap I've made so far. Now just need to give it a 6 month cure


----------



## Zing

Vicki C said:


> Have you found a Rosemary EO that doesn’t smell camphory? I haven’t found one that actually smells like rosemary.


I get my rosemary from Bramble Berry and like it.


----------



## TashaBird

Nurture soap is making me a custom piece for the cutter I got from them for Christmas. The guide is 1/4” tall and when I cut round soap loaves (pull throughs) they get a deep gouge. I also ordered another 7.5 premium mold which I’m super excited about! I’ve been waiting for weeks for it to be in stock. Now it says another couple of weeks. *sighs*. It is NOT like I don’t have plenty to do.
I need to do less shopping and more making.


----------



## MarinaB

Made soap with persimmon puree yesterday. 
Today I go to see a friend. My present for him.



violets2217 said:


> This is why I’m so confused... I forgot to add the FO. Just oil, lye and mica! Low temps....Two 3 sec bursts of the SB and  medium trace!  I’m thinking because it was such a small batch & It wasn’t the mica because the un-colored 4 oz accelerated the most! The same recipe with FO a few hours later took another 5 minutes to get to trace and poured great!
> View attachment 54585
> 
> 
> 
> It was 85% lard, 10% CO, 5% Castor. 40% lye concentration. Low temps around 90 degrees. I forgot the FO. And mica to 8 oz of the batch. The 4 oz of un-colored batter accelerated the most! So your guess is a good as mine!


Violets, many buyers are asking FO free soap.  What kind of around mold do you use?


----------



## violets2217

AliOop said:


> on your blender or utensils from the last soaping session. That does it to me sometimes, especially if I'm making one batch after another


This is always a possibility... it would be my SB, but I’m usually pretty compulsive about cleaning the bell! I kills me how hard it is to get under the blade! All my spatulas and spoons are one piece silicone. I’m also thinking my house was colder than normal (one of my kid’s snuck the AC down really low!) All the variables!!!! Lol!



MarinaB said:


> Violets, many buyers are asking FO free soap. What kind of around mold do you use?


I don’t sell my soaps... yet, I’m thinking about it. But anyways My daughter prefers unscented and a lot of my women friends request unscented form me. And my boys surprisingly are very pick about their soap scents and usually grab an unscented bar!
ETA: I use lined Pringle cans for my round loaf molds and I also have a few individual round silicone molds of 2oz & 3oz cavities.


----------



## TashaBird

Vicki C said:


> Have you found a Rosemary EO that doesn’t smell camphory? I haven’t found one that actually smells like rosemary.


Have you checked liberty naturals for the rosemary eo? They have several varieties. Maybe even email and ask them, since there aren’t descriptions on their site. But, their EOs have been excellent quality in my experience.


----------



## cmzaha

Zing said:


> WHAT??!!  Does this really happen?  Is this an episode of Fantasy Island (just gave away my age there)?!  This will be an exciting and stressful time, good luck on all the details and transitions! #SoapingIsCoping


As I am sure everyone saw my post but yes it does happen. A realtor wanted my rental house which I told him no. He walked into our house I bought it within literally 3 minutes. No fees, completely as-is with no inspections, commissions etc. Our house is a total fixer upper hillside home. We even had second thoughts on the price and raised the price the next day and he still agreed.

Now I might be sorry I sold off many of my supplies since my husband has promised to put up a building for my reptiles and crafts. Although I am still not sure I will get back to soaping. But who knew this was going to happen. We have talked about selling our house but did not even think we would sell it this fast.


----------



## The_Phoenix

cmzaha said:


> As I am sure everyone saw my post but yes it does happen. A realtor wanted my rental house which I told him no. He walked into our house I bought it within literally 3 minutes. No fees, completely as-is with no inspections, commissions etc. Our house is a total fixer upper hillside home. We even had second thoughts on the price and raised the price the next day and he still agreed.
> 
> Now I might be sorry I sold off many of my supplies since my husband has promised to put up a building for my reptiles and crafts. Although I am still not sure I will get back to soaping. But who knew this was going to happen. We have talked about selling our house but did not even think we would sell it this fast.


Wow, that's exciting! And a little scary sounding.


----------



## Vicki C

TashaBird said:


> Have you checked liberty naturals for the rosemary eo? They have several varieties. Maybe even email and ask them, since there aren’t descriptions on their site. But, their EOs have been excellent quality in my experience.


Good to know thanks!


----------



## Ladka

I unmoulded the plastic toys out of solidified silicon if this is the right word for taking the toys out of the now silicon moulds. Unfortunately some have small bubbles but on the whole I quite like my new moulds. I'm goung to leave them to harden a bit more and to lose more of the odour. To me this "leave them to harden a bit more" sounds just like "leave them to cure a bit more", doesn't it?


----------



## Tara_H

Ladka said:


> I unmoulded the plastic toys out of solidified silicon if this is the right word for taking the toys out of the now silicon moulds. Unfortunately some have small bubbles but on the whole I quite like my new moulds. I'm goung to leave them to harden a bit more and to lose more of the odour. To me this "leave them to harden a bit more" sounds just like "leave them to cure a bit more", doesn't it?


That sounds really interesting! My husband keeps trying to convince me we need a vacuum moulding system (we don't ) but I'd love to hear more about how your making your silicone moulds. Do you have a thread on it?


----------



## rdc1978

Bit off more than I could chew.  Again.  

I figured I could make a simple batch of loofah soap.  My plan was to divide the batter into thirds color it, fragrance it and pour it at a pretty high temp (120'ish) since i wasn't doing any swirls.  I figured I'd take it just to emulsion so it would be fluid.  

And I also thought that at the same time I could have another batch of oils and lye water cooling to try a dancing waves pour I saw frau....someone do online (she is super talented can't remember her name).  I figured that by the time I was done doing the loofah soaps the oil and lye water would be righr around 90 where I normally soap.  

Needless to say, everything was a horrible fail.


----------



## Ladka

Tara_H said:


> That sounds really interesting! My husband keeps trying to convince me we need a vacuum moulding system (we don't ) but I'd love to hear more about how your making your silicone moulds. Do you have a thread on it?


 I bought a 1-kg container of a silicon intended to make moulds + a catalyzer, carefully and thoroughly blended them together and poured into prepped containers with plastic toys in them.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Cut my Rose Geranium confetti soap. It’s a really strong fragrance. Very nice.


----------



## amd

I made 4 batches of soap over the weekend, so tonight I get to enjoy a few minutes of zen while I bevel 72 bars of soap. Then I'll be making 3 more batches of soap, washing soap dishes, and maybe tackling a batch of lotion... we'll see how my time management goes and if I can be organized enough with my work space to keep the counter cleared off for lotion making (and all the sanitizing, ugh!)


----------



## KimW

amd said:


> I made 4 batches of soap over the weekend, so tonight I get to enjoy a few minutes of zen while I bevel 72 bars of soap. Then I'll be making 3 more batches of soap, washing soap dishes, and maybe tackling a batch of lotion... we'll see how my time management goes and if I can be organized enough with my work space to keep the counter cleared off for lotion making (and all the sanitizing, ugh!)


Ahhh....beveling zen....ahhhhhhhh



KiwiMoose said:


> Cut my Rose Geranium confetti soap. It’s a really strong fragrance. Very nice.
> View attachment 54609


So pretty, @KiwiMoose!  Really like the delicate look of the confetti.  



rdc1978 said:


> Needless to say, everything was a horrible fail.


 Ohh noooo.  What happened?!


----------



## Misschief

I cut my blue soap last night and took pics today. It's scented with Dancing Waters.


----------



## Angie Gail

Misschief said:


> I cut my blue soap last night and took pics today. It's scented with Dancing Waters.
> View attachment 54618


Very pretty! I use that same scent for my Texas shaped soaps and call them 'Texas Sunshine'.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Misschief said:


> I cut my blue soap last night and took pics today. It's scented with Dancing Waters.
> View attachment 54618


Dancing waters it is then!  That's a good name.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

TashaBird said:


> Second attempt. Hopefully it’s soap dough, and not, soap DOH!


I hope so too.


----------



## Mels

GemstonePony said:


> You might want to make this question its own thread in the lye forum where more people would be likely to see it and respond, but I started with my own recipe, and colors and fragrance. I really love to experiment with ingredients, colors, fragrances, and design techniques. If I'm very impressed with how a soap performs, I'll consider duplicating elements of the recipe, otherwise I'd rather experiment and see what happens.
> 
> Today I cut and beveled my 5th February SMF challenge candidate. I didn't expect the recipe to harden in time to be a contender for the challenge, but it did. So, it gets a photo shoot tomorrow. Along with a few other soaps I haven't gotten to taking pictures of yet.


Thank you for the feedback.  I will check out the lye forum as well. I have been working on recipes I really like to see how they react with certain micas, essential oils and fragrances. I am learning that some colors really seize, OMG, I shoved that into the mold so fast. but it turned out really nice and one of my favorites.



Zing said:


> I spent waaaay too much time in front of this screen today, so many rabbit holes to YouTube and this forum.  Wait, what?  It's after 10 p.m. and I haven't taken a shower yet?!  Placed 3 online orders for ingredients.  Got tons of concrete advice on this forum on a variety of topics.  Lord help us but I bought 100 lip balm tubes, so the addiction is clearly morphing.  I've been spending a fortune on chapstick my entire life and *smacks forehead* they're just lotion bars!!
> 
> 
> Thank you.  It's grown on me.  I had a very public breakdown on this forum when I initially unmolded it.  There was a weird yellow color that has since re-absorbed.
> 
> 
> I'll tell you what worked for me.  I focused on technique and the order of steps and left out color, fragrance, and design.  It was several months before I discovered this whole new sub-culture of soapers, YouTubes, and this Forum, all which opened up a whole new world for me.  I tweaked a recipe for the first 6 months to find one I really liked.  I make some minor tweaks from time to time.  Welcome!


Thank you! I have been working on the order of steps as I keep forgetting a step like adding fragrance then remembering at the last minute. Sigh, I am a work in progress!


----------



## rdc1978

KimW said:


> Ahhh....beveling zen....ahhhhhhhh
> 
> 
> So pretty, @KiwiMoose!  Really like the delicate look of the confetti.
> 
> 
> Ohh noooo.  What happened?!



LOL, I'm so glad you asked, because I asked myself where it all went wrong all night.  HA

It all begins with my love of trashy reality TV.  90 Day Fiance was on, and I thought to myself "don't be such a dork, the oils and lye water are at like 170 right now, you TOTALLY have time to sit down and watch a few segments while everything cools down"

Well, by the time I turned around, the oils and lye water were at like 107.  And I hadn't done much of any prework because I thought I'd have plenty of time!  Fail!  Also, I had thought I'd be real cute and try adding shea butter and aloe vera juice....which I had had chilled.  Fail!  Of course, you will ask like "duh stupid, why didn't you just microwave the oils and the aloe vera juice?"  I don't know, I think I was already panicking.  Almost as soon as I got it to emulsion it was going straight into medium trace.  These loofah soaps look awful (but smell great?).  DISASTER #1

I thought maybe I could save the second soap from certain doom. The oils and lye water were cool, I think the lye water was like at 84 and the oils were at 92.  I put the lye water in a hot water bahe th and microwaved my oils for a bit.  I'll attach the video of what I was going for.  But I was soooooo close with the second batch.  I s/b to emulsion and I was really doing my thing!  I split the batter, I colored it and fragranced it and it was all going well!  For the design I wanted to do, I think the secret is in pouring at a fairly light trace, having the heights right and only filling half the mold.  So, it was still at emulsion and I figured I would give it five minutes and wash a few dishes to wait until it got to very light trace.  By the time the five minute was up, it was past very light trace and was at, what I'd call fully light trace (for me, this is where I can see the trace lines if I drop the batter from a high point).  So I rushed to do the pour, but it just wasn't right because the trace wasn't as light as it should have been.  DISASTER #2

OR, as a much kinder soaper said...."my results varied" LOL

Thanks for letting me vent.  I tried to tell someone at work about it, and boy, you'd think you couldn't feel someone's boredom over skype....but you really can!





KiwiMoose said:


> Cut my Rose Geranium confetti soap. It’s a really strong fragrance. Very nice.
> View attachment 54609



That is so pretty, I think the colors work well with that scent.  Is it the one from NS?  I really like that scent.  Its like rose, without being too ROSE!!!!


----------



## KimW

rdc1978 said:


> LOL, I'm so glad you asked, because I asked myself where it all went wrong all night.  HA
> 
> It all begins with my love of trashy reality TV.  90 Day Fiance was on, and I thought to myself "don't be such a dork, the oils and lye water are at like 170 right now, you TOTALLY have time to sit down and watch a few segments while everything cools down"


Do I laugh or do I cry?  lol   I could see it all unveiling as I read.  Almost like a bad horror movie where people keep opening doors.  hahaha  Well, at least it smells fab and it will still be soap!  Your tenacity in continuing is sincerely inspiring.  Still hope we get to see it - all soap is beautiful!  

I like Fraulein Winter and sure hope she does more videos soon.


----------



## msunnerstood

Misschief said:


> I cut my blue soap last night and took pics today. It's scented with Dancing Waters.
> View attachment 54618


Beautiful. and the design matches the scent


----------



## rdc1978

KimW said:


> Do I laugh or do I cry?  lol   I could see it all unveiling as I read.  Almost like a bad horror movie where people keep opening doors.  hahaha  Well, at least it smells fab and it will still be soap!  Your tenacity in continuing is sincerely inspiring.  Still hope we get to see it - all soap is beautiful!
> 
> I like Fraulein Winter and sure hope she does more videos soon.



I prefer to laugh, the cries are all out of me over the debacle!  I think thats the sweetest line "all soap is beautiful"  I never thought about it that way.  And yes, I think you bring up an excellent point and one of the things I love about soaping.  Yeah, I screwed the pooch, but its still soap, I can still use it.  LOL I betcha a solid 20 that I will be trying the exact same design again,  LOL  Yes, Fraulein Winter, such talent!  I really love her creativity in using different angles, different amounts of the mold and different batter thickness to achieve her looks.  And she always makes it look so easy breezy!

Thanks for the kind words......I think I needed it!


----------



## Catscankim

That moment when you realize something has gone terribly wrong.

I was making a 4 color dancing wave soap inspired by @rdc1978 LOL. That's not the reason the session went wrong...

I got all my color pots measured and poured. Then I add my FO, the first one started to rice right away. Immediately thought "ok, this is going to be lightly scented" LOL. I added a smidge to the uncolored soap and it riced instantly. The smell is Beach from Crafter's Choice. This is the second time I used it, I don't remember it ricing like this. 

Anywhoo, I started pouring. I probably should have added the stupid fo to the other two pots, cause now two are thick and two are still at emulsion. 

What I REALLY should have done was filled a bunch of little cavity molds and called it a day. But noooo...I need to try to make something fancy with it and I keep pouring in what is obviously a total fail. I keep stirring and pouring. Finally get to the end and stuck a chopstick in it and now I have half thick batter and half watery batter, that probably wasn't ready to pour to begin with, but I was in panic mode LOL. I was swirling clumps of riced soap into the thin batter. I wish I had a video.

I should have went with my first plan for tonight and just wrapped soaps LOL


----------



## The_Phoenix

@Catscankim Nothing gets the heart pumping like that first sign that your FO is causing your batter to seize/rice.


----------



## Jersey Girl

Catscankim said:


> That moment when you realize something has gone terribly wrong.
> 
> I was making a 4 color dancing wave soap inspired by @rdc1978 LOL. That's not the reason the session went wrong...
> 
> I got all my color pots measured and poured. Then I add my FO, the first one started to rice right away. Immediately thought "ok, this is going to be lightly scented" LOL. I added a smidge to the uncolored soap and it riced instantly. The smell is Beach from Crafter's Choice. This is the second time I used it, I don't remember it ricing like this.
> 
> Anywhoo, I started pouring. I probably should have added the stupid fo to the other two pots, cause now two are thick and two are still at emulsion.
> 
> What I REALLY should have done was filled a bunch of little cavity molds and called it a day. But noooo...I need to try to make something fancy with it and I keep pouring in what is obviously a total fail. I keep stirring and pouring. Finally get to the end and stuck a chopstick in it and now I have half thick batter and half watery batter, that probably wasn't ready to pour to begin with, but I was in panic mode LOL. I was swirling clumps of riced soap into the thin batter. I wish I had a video.
> 
> I should have went with my first plan for tonight and just wrapped soaps LOL




Sorry to hear you had a bad soapy night...now to go add “Beach” to my list of “Bad Boys” to stay away from. [/QUOTE]


----------



## Adobehead

KiwiMoose said:


> Cut my Rose Geranium confetti soap. It’s a really strong fragrance. Very nice.
> View attachment 54609


Girl after my own heart, kudos!  Love this.


----------



## Something witty

Yesterday I started my Excel spreadsheet breaking down the costs of everything.
Boy is that emotionally taxing...
Lol taxing...
Because excel is often used in accounting... 
Yea I'd better take a nap I'm clearly still drained.


----------



## Arimara

I spent money I shouldn't have on soaping/cooking oils and FO samples.


----------



## rdc1978

Catscankim said:


> That moment when you realize something has gone terribly wrong.
> 
> I was making a 4 color dancing wave soap inspired by @rdc1978 LOL. That's not the reason the session went wrong...
> 
> I got all my color pots measured and poured. Then I add my FO, the first one started to rice right away. Immediately thought "ok, this is going to be lightly scented" LOL. I added a smidge to the uncolored soap and it riced instantly. The smell is Beach from Crafter's Choice. This is the second time I used it, I don't remember it ricing like this.
> 
> Anywhoo, I started pouring. I probably should have added the stupid fo to the other two pots, cause now two are thick and two are still at emulsion.
> 
> What I REALLY should have done was filled a bunch of little cavity molds and called it a day. But noooo...I need to try to make something fancy with it and I keep pouring in what is obviously a total fail. I keep stirring and pouring. Finally get to the end and stuck a chopstick in it and now I have half thick batter and half watery batter, that probably wasn't ready to pour to begin with, but I was in panic mode LOL. I was swirling clumps of riced soap into the thin batter. I wish I had a video.
> 
> I should have went with my first plan for tonight and just wrapped soaps LOL



I'm so sorry for your night, but I really enjoy reading these stories.  And just LOL at panic mode, isnt it so weird what things you'll do when you get flustered!  
I'm really curious as to how your soap will turn out.  You think it might be skin to like a spoon swirl design?


----------



## TashaBird

It would have been great if I’d learned my lesson LAST time I made this mistake. Forgot to mark my mold before I soaped. So when I tried to put my little caterpillars on top I had to keep scootching them around. Also, the mold is more full than I planned, even though I reduced the recipe. But, that’s what happens when I put 7 embeds in there!! My green also morphed instantly. Hopefully it brightens up.


----------



## KimW

TashaBird said:


> It would have been great if I’d learned my lesson LAST time I made this mistake. Forgot to mark my mold before I soaped. So when I tried to put my little caterpillars on top I had to keep scootching them around. Also, the mold is more full than I planned, even though I reduced the recipe. But, that’s what happens when I put 7 embeds in there!! My green also morphed instantly. Hopefully it brightens up.


Too cute!


----------



## Katie68121

First attempt on beach theme soap. Also first time using TD and learned I need to mix it in more because I got the white TD specks  But still happy with the outcome!


----------



## Jersey Girl

@Mobjack Bay   I shamelessly copied your brilliant idea of using dividers to make a confetti soap. So much easier than making separate small batches and waiting for a layer to set up!  I used Rose Garden from WSP in this soap and it smells sooooo nice, and I’m not really a rose scent fan. Thank you for sharing the idea!


----------



## amd

Beveling zen achieved. Also made two more batches of soap for a custom order (wedding favors). I did not make lotions.

Tonight I think I will be finishing the third batch of wedding favors, and if the soap gods are still in my favor I will do two batches of Japanese Cherry Blossom now that I have all 40 of the embeds done. I made the lye solution over my lunch break so it should be cooled enough by after dinner. Sorry lotions, you're going to have to wait a few more days, when the soap gods are favoring you, one does not ignore them!


----------



## Tara_H

Scaled back a bit today from the fancy stuff and tried my hand at a nice gardener's soap.  It's just out of the oven after an hour of very low CPOP and looking like soap, which is a good start!
Top layer has oven-dried coffee grounds incorporated for scrubbing, bottom layer plain per DeeAnna's suggestion.


----------



## Arimara

Tara_H said:


> Scaled back a bit today from the fancy stuff and tried my hand at a nice gardener's soap.  It's just out of the oven after an hour of very low CPOP and looking like soap, which is a good start!
> Top layer has oven-dried coffee grounds incorporated for scrubbing, bottom layer plain per DeeAnna's suggestion.
> View attachment 54659


That's gonna be a very scrubby soap indeed. Are those espresso or regular?


----------



## Tara_H

Arimara said:


> That's gonna be a very scrubby soap indeed. Are those espresso or regular?


Espresso, it's the leftover grounds from our coffee machine, broken up, dried out at low temperature in the oven then sifted to remove any bigger pieces.  I may have gotten a little carried away with the dosage though! I'll see how it comes out and I might trim off some of the scrubby part if its really excessive.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Arimara said:


> I spent money I shouldn't have on soaping/cooking oils and FO samples.


Ain't got no problem with that!  Anyone?


----------



## Jersey Girl

KiwiMoose said:


> Ain't got no problem with that!  Anyone?



Not me!  I see no problem...


----------



## Zing

So with the greatest help from all my peeps here, I am collecting ingredients and supplies for a requested "Cocorange" soap and a duped lip butter.  I appreciate all the suggestions on vendors and products, new surprises are delivered daily.  Today I actually found and bought a palette knife and little cups -- call me Tree Mario.  Lots o' money spent and I'm happy about it!  I don't have a problem!  Do you gotta problem with that?!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Jersey Girl said:


> @Mobjack Bay   I shamelessly copied your brilliant idea of using dividers to make a confetti soap. So much easier than making separate small batches and waiting for a layer to set up!  i used Rose Garden from WSP in this soap and it smells sooooo nice, and I’m not really a rose scent fan. Thank you for sharing the idea!


Easier and so pretty. A winning combination!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Arimara said:


> I spent money I shouldn't have on soaping/cooking oils and FO samples.


No problem here' Yesterday I ordered a Planer from amazon received it today free shipping' yay & a Silicone soap mold and M&P from BB & a small silicone soap mold from Esty.  Ive gotta spread the love.. 
You're not alone..


----------



## msunnerstood

I just got a work bonus and immediately started making a soapy list of what I'll be buying. No problem here either.


----------



## AliOop

msunnerstood said:


> I just got a work bonus and immediately started making a soapy list of what I'll be buying. No problem here either.


A loved one sent me AirPods as a Christmas present via Amazon. Since I already had a pair, I returned the gifted AirPods and used the Amazon credit to buy LOTS of soapy things. 

I'm positive that the gift giver would be elated to know I ended up with several gifts that gave me so much joy.

Besides, I could stop any time I want to, so this is definitely not a problem.


----------



## violets2217

Zing said:


> Lots o' money spent and I'm happy about it! I don't have a problem! Do you gotta problem with that?!


Yesterday my son brought me a package delivered and I had no idea what it was... It was quite exciting opening it up! And tomorrow I'm finally getting a WSP order from beginning of February! But yet I still have a list of soapy stuff I NEED?!?!?! Remember me panicking late last year that I ordered 10lbs of lye and couldn't imagine using that much in my lifetime? I'm down to 2 lbs and want to order more! Yep! no problem here....


----------



## Zing

So between my last post and now, I have also ordered silicone measuring cups, long-spouted measuring cups, and more stainless measuring spoons (I never have enough and I'm done with plastic).  Now I'm stopping for the night.  See? No problem here, nothing to look at, just keep walking, I can stop at anytime, easy-peasy.


----------



## AliOop

violets2217 said:


> Remember me panicking late last year that I ordered 10lbs of lye and couldn't imagine using that much in my lifetime? I'm down to 2 lbs and want to order more! Yep! no problem here....


No, I don't remember that, because I was too busy being concerned about the *yuge* masterbatch of lye solution I'd just made, and wondering when I'd ever use THAT up (along with the 32lbs of lye I purchased). Now I'm on my third master batch of lye solution and am down to about 6lbs of lye.

To anyone who wants to get all judge-y about that: you're the one with the problem!


----------



## Jersey Girl

You are all my people!


----------



## Jersey Girl

AliOop said:


> No, I don't remember that, because I was too busy being concerned about the *yuge* masterbatch of lye solution I'd just made, and wondering when I'd ever use THAT up (along with the 32lbs of lye I purchased). Now I'm on my third master batch of lye solution and am down to about 6lbs of lye.
> 
> I'd say it's the folks who want to get all judge-y about that who have the problem!



Right?


----------



## violets2217

AliOop said:


> I was too busy being concerned about the *yuge* masterbatch of lye solution


I'll have a problem when I start masterbatching lye! Yep! I'll admit it then! *adds large lye safe containers to amazon wishlist....


----------



## Angie Gail

I totally do not have more silicone molds in my Amazon cart - no sir!


----------



## Tara_H

Stop, I've done enough shopping recently, I don't need any more temptation!  

I did some early soapy stuff this morning, my gardener's soap was solid so I practiced my cutting techniques on it.  In fact it was very very solid (which I hope bodes well for the durability of the cured bars?) so despite trying with the wire cutter, and the bladed cheese cutter, I ended up getting the best results from a long kitchen knife and a mitre block.





The colours are going a bit funny in the middle, I used liquid soap colouring on its own and I guess it's not temperature stable maybe?  In any case I'm not too worried about the aesthetics for this one!

The absolute best thing so far is the smell! I went quite light on the oils, and washed the tallow, and it's just so... wholesome. It smells like a hot porridge on a chilly spring morning with the breeze from the garden wafting in through the window  I really _really_ hope it lasts, at least long enough for me to use it up!


----------



## Ellacho

I made these soaps using Zany's No Slime Castile recipe.

Single molds: 100% olive oil

Wooden mold: 85% olive oil, 10% ex virgin coconut oil & 5% castor. 

Both came out beautiful .  I can't wait to try these soaps.

Thank you, Zany for sharing the great recipe!


----------



## Catscankim

I almost went to bed without showing you all my terrible soap cuts from last night batch LOL. There is nothing pretty about it LOL. Don't tell me that somebody somewhere will find beauty in it, they wont. In person it looks like there is mold in it. My friend said that he didn't like the weird flesh colored parts LMBO. I think that if I had stirred it up a bit more, it might have had a galaxy look.

Without further adieu, please enjoy...Beach, by Kim


----------



## Tara_H

Catscankim said:


> I almost went to bed without showing you all my terrible soap cuts from last night batch LOL. There is nothing pretty about it LOL. Don't tell me that somebody somewhere will find beauty in it, they wont. In person it looks like there is mold in it. My friend said that he didn't like the weird flesh colored parts LMBO. I think that if I had stirred it up a bit more, it might have had a galaxy look.
> 
> Without further adieu, please enjoy...Beach, by Kim
> 
> View attachment 54685


I presume it's not what you were going for, given what you're saying about it, but actually I think it looks very cool!  It makes me think of some kind of alien rock formation (is it alive or just part of the planet?  who knows?!)


----------



## Catscankim

I think I will name it...."cleaning next day soapy dishes"


----------



## penelopejane

Martha said:


> My soapy thing has been catching up on about a month of posts here. Missed you guys. Been feeling Covid crappy and haven’t done much of anything. I don’t have Covid. Just the low-level angst we are all dealing with.
> 
> And a giant smooch to whichever amazing person suggested putting the jar of EO into the soap mold! Forgetting the fragrance has been my number one problem lately.


I’m sure that was me. A lesson learnt from someone who’s been here longer than me.


----------



## melonpan

I've unmolded my first Circling Taiwan Swirl ever, I was very curious to see how this would turn up!
There are speckles of clay so I guess I didn't mix clay well enough. But the colours are actually showing more defined than I thought they would, I poured at what I thought was too thin a trace, but it seems it was enough after all (beginner's luck?).

It did have a few mm of soda ash on the top which I had to cut off, so next time I'll try to cover the mold it when it's CPOPing as I didn't this time  maybe it can make a difference.

Now thinking if it's worth welding two thin slices together (the soda ash tops that I cut off) to make mini soaps so they are easier to use?


----------



## Zing

Catscankim said:


> I almost went to bed without showing you all my terrible soap cuts from last night batch LOL. There is nothing pretty about it LOL. Don't tell me that somebody somewhere will find beauty in it, they wont. In person it looks like there is mold in it. My friend said that he didn't like the weird flesh colored parts LMBO. I think that if I had stirred it up a bit more, it might have had a galaxy look.
> 
> Without further adieu, please enjoy...Beach, by Kim
> 
> View attachment 54685


Okay, I get that the intention and the outcome are a mismatch, and I cannot see it in person.  But I am the somebody somewhere that likes it.  Looks like marble.


----------



## AliOop

Zing said:


> Okay, I get that the intention and the outcome are a mismatch, and I cannot see it in person.  But I am the somebody somewhere that likes it.  Looks like marble.


I totally agree @Catscankim - marble was my first thought when I looked at it, too. And if it smells good, I bet it well sell. Then again, with your sales skills, you could probably sell water to fish. But that is beside the point, which is that this soap isn't ugly at ALL.


----------



## TashaBird

If y’all ever see those funnel spouted measuring cups larger than 3.5cups, please for the love of the soap gods, let me know!
Apparently only support for supply buying in this group!
NS has made me a custom piece for my wire cutter, and it’s on the way. Yay! AND, my second 7.5lb loaf is on the way too, even though the website still says back ordered until 3/10. The guy said, “i may have one in the back”, and I guess he did! Yay!
@Jersey Girl that is a beautiful confetti soap! Like the old saying “good artists borrow, great artists steal!” Love it! I may have to try it. My scraps are piling up!!


----------



## TashaBird

Sorry, (not sorry) but I think it’s really pretty! Abstract artsy marble sort of look.  
@Catscankim


----------



## KimW

Tara_H said:


> Stop, I've done enough shopping recently, I don't need any more temptation!
> 
> The colours are going a bit funny in the middle, I used liquid soap colouring on its own and I guess it's not temperature stable maybe?  In any case I'm not too worried about the aesthetics for this one!
> 
> It smells like a hot porridge on a chilly spring morning with the breeze from the garden wafting in through the window  I really _really_ hope it lasts, at least long enough for me to use it up!


Wohooo!  So nice to see the outcome.  I like the effect of the partial gel!  They almost look like landscape bars with the partial gel being clouds.  Dreamy description of the smell - I can almost smell it myself...aaaahhhhhh


----------



## Tara_H

KimW said:


> Wohooo!  So nice to see the outcome.  I like the effect of the partial gel!  They almost look like landscape bars with the partial gel being clouds.  Dreamy description of the smell - I can almost smell it myself...aaaahhhhhh


Thanks, and thanks for your input on the feedback thread!  I started down a mineral oil rabbit hole (ok, that sounds stranger than I intended ) and found this discussion about Vaseline soap and all sorts of interesting other things.  Given that I live in a farming area a lot of places sell animal supplies, even our local pharmacy has a huge section of products for milking cows, marking sheep, all that kind of stuff.  I must give it a closer look next time and see if there are any fascinating ingredients lurking on those shelves.  I've already been asking the vet about the kaolin clay they sell in his office...


----------



## penelopejane

violets2217 said:


> I'll have a problem when I start masterbatching lye! Yep! I'll admit it then! *adds large lye safe containers to amazon wishlist....


You can use liquid laundry detergent bottles for this. They are free - sort of. Have to take the labels off and write on them in thick black texts but they work well especially the ones with a spout built in.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Tara_H said:


> Stop, I've done enough shopping recently, I don't need any more temptation!
> 
> I did some early soapy stuff this morning, my gardener's soap was solid so I practiced my cutting techniques on it.  In fact it was very very solid (which I hope bodes well for the durability of the cured bars?) so despite trying with the wire cutter, and the bladed cheese cutter, I ended up getting the best results from a long kitchen knife and a mitre block.
> 
> View attachment 54674
> 
> 
> The colours are going a bit funny in the middle, I used liquid soap colouring on its own and I guess it's not temperature stable maybe?  In any case I'm not too worried about the aesthetics for this one!
> 
> The absolute best thing so far is the smell! I went quite light on the oils, and washed the tallow, and it's just so... wholesome. It smells like a hot porridge on a chilly spring morning with the breeze from the garden wafting in through the window  I really _really_ hope it lasts, at least long enough for me to use it up!
> View attachment 54684


Love your description of soap scent. hope the scent last too. 


Ellacho said:


> I made these soaps using Zany's No Slime Castile recipe.
> 
> Single molds: 100% olive oil
> 
> Wooden mold: 85% olive oil, 10% ex virgin coconut oil & 5% castor.
> 
> Both came out beautiful .  I can't wait to try these soaps.
> 
> Thank you, Zany for sharing the great recipe!


Beautiful soap. 


melonpan said:


> I've unmolded my first Circling Taiwan Swirl ever, I was very curious to see how this would turn up!
> There are speckles of clay so I guess I didn't mix clay well enough. But the colours are actually showing more defined than I thought they would, I poured at what I thought was too thin a trace, but it seems it was enough after all (beginner's luck?).
> 
> It did have a few mm of soda ash on the top which I had to cut off, so next time I'll try to cover the mold it when it's CPOPing as I didn't this time  maybe it can make a difference.
> 
> Now thinking if it's worth welding two thin slices together (the soda ash tops that I cut off) to make mini soaps so they are easier to use?


Very nice' Often no matter how hard we try to avoid soda ash' It just happens.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Catscankim said:


> I almost went to bed without showing you all my terrible soap cuts from last night batch LOL. There is nothing pretty about it LOL. Don't tell me that somebody somewhere will find beauty in it, they wont. In person it looks like there is mold in it. My friend said that he didn't like the weird flesh colored parts LMBO. I think that if I had stirred it up a bit more, it might have had a galaxy look.
> 
> Without further adieu, please enjoy...Beach, by Kim
> 
> View attachment 54685


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> I'd beg to differ! your soap is so unique " Beauty is in the eyes of the beholder".


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Work is really cutting in to my soapy life right now, as in I never have time to catch up on this thread!


----------



## Jersey Girl

Mobjack Bay said:


> Easier and so pretty. A winning combination!



I just added a little M&P rose and petals to it and I love the way it looks!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Catscankim said:


> I almost went to bed without showing you all my terrible soap cuts from last night batch LOL. There is nothing pretty about it LOL. Don't tell me that somebody somewhere will find beauty in it, they wont. In person it looks like there is mold in it. My friend said that he didn't like the weird flesh colored parts LMBO. I think that if I had stirred it up a bit more, it might have had a galaxy look.
> 
> Without further adieu, please enjoy...Beach, by Kim
> 
> View attachment 54685


I love it!  Call it natural stone and you're onto a winner.


----------



## violets2217

penelopejane said:


> You can use liquid laundry detergent bottles for this. They are free - sort of. Have to take the labels off and write on them in thick black texts but they work well especially the ones with a spout built in.


I know.. I've been keeping an eye out at work and neighbors. I make my own laundry detergent so I don't have any on hand and I hate to buy it just for that because I'm so used to my detergent. LOL.. I don't think I'm quite ready to start masterbatching yet. I was also kinda joking in that post. I mean I do have large chemical safe containers on my Amazon wishlist... but they were already there at the time of the post!   



Catscankim said:


> Don't tell me that somebody somewhere will find beauty in it, they wont.


I do! It's a pretty cool abstract piece of art...I actually see the beach when I look at it.


----------



## TashaBird

So silly and cute! And I love Smell the Rainbow from NS!! 
I said when I got the 3.5”x3.5” mold that I’d only fill it 3/4 full. But that hasn’t happened to many times yet. 
It keeps cracking me up that on the days I’m struggling w my mental health the most, the more outrageously silly, cute, whimsical, comical, colorful, cheery my soaps seem to be. 
#soapingiscoping
I expect the colors will brighten a bit as it dries. 
AND my new batch of soap dough is dough, not DOH!


----------



## Jersey Girl

TashaBird said:


> So silly and cute! And I love Smell the Rainbow from NS!!
> I said when I got the 3.5”x3.5” mold that I’d only fill it 3/4 full. But that hasn’t happened to many times yet.
> It keeps cracking me up that on the days I’m struggling w my mental health the most, the more outrageously silly, cute, whimsical, comical, colorful, cheery my soaps seem to be.
> #soapingiscoping
> I expect the colors will brighten a bit as it dries.
> AND my new batch of soap dough is dough, not DOH!



So cute!!! ♥♥♥
ETA...you’re making me want an extruder now...


----------



## TashaBird

Jersey Girl said:


> So cute!!! ♥♥♥
> ETA...you’re making me want an extruder now...


I’m about to go extruder crazy!!! The new jerky gun I got is making me so happy! All that winding with the little Walnut Hollow was a repetitive stress injury waiting to happen. And, it took fooooooooooreeeeeeeeveeeeer!


----------



## msunnerstood

Catscankim said:


> I almost went to bed without showing you all my terrible soap cuts from last night batch LOL. There is nothing pretty about it LOL. Don't tell me that somebody somewhere will find beauty in it, they wont. In person it looks like there is mold in it. My friend said that he didn't like the weird flesh colored parts LMBO. I think that if I had stirred it up a bit more, it might have had a galaxy look.
> 
> Without further adieu, please enjoy...Beach, by Kim
> 
> View attachment 54685


Listen Lady, I saw the pic before the post and said ooohhhh out loud. I LOVE the artsy look of this design.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Jersey Girl said:


> I just added a little M&P rose and petals to it and I love the way it looks!  View attachment 54702


So Beautiful 



TashaBird said:


> So silly and cute! And I love Smell the Rainbow from NS!!
> I said when I got the 3.5”x3.5” mold that I’d only fill it 3/4 full. But that hasn’t happened to many times yet.
> It keeps cracking me up that on the days I’m struggling w my mental health the most, the more outrageously silly, cute, whimsical, comical, colorful, cheery my soaps seem to be.
> #soapingiscoping
> I expect the colors will brighten a bit as it dries.
> AND my new batch of soap dough is dough, not DOH!


Oh That Soooo Darn Adorable'  

Today I spent much of my time reading your opinions /advise & giving us a glimpse of your personal live's & viewing your beautiful soap creations, great day.  Thx


----------



## Tara_H

I'm still going to do a spin-off based on the challenge technique and hopefully I'll get my kill room set up this weekend to practice.  I've already poured a slab for a trial run; I was very inspired by a tweedy effect I saw on the thread about confetti soap and I'm loving how it comes out!




Hopefully today I'll get to make a batch of soap dough for the purposes of playing around with it and not generating any new bars that need to be stored somewhere!  I'm curious to test the effects of Tylose for thickening liquid soap and maybe in the dough as well, for science!

And I got a delivery of some new stuff (sodium lactate, stearin, etc.) to keep me entertained just in case I manage to get bored amongst all that!


----------



## SPowers

Catscankim said:


> I almost went to bed without showing you all my terrible soap cuts from last night batch LOL. There is nothing pretty about it LOL. Don't tell me that somebody somewhere will find beauty in it, they wont. In person it looks like there is mold in it. My friend said that he didn't like the weird flesh colored parts LMBO. I think that if I had stirred it up a bit more, it might have had a galaxy look.
> 
> Without further adieu, please enjoy...Beach, by Kim
> 
> View attachment 54685



Well the picture does not do it justice then as it looks very good to me!  Having said that I've had soaps that I think look   pretty bad yet the pictures don't tell the true story!


----------



## Guspuppy

Jersey Girl said:


> I just added a little M&P rose and petals to it and I love the way it looks!  View attachment 54702



I can only dream of making a soap this pretty!


----------



## kaygrrl

Cured to my delight!  Introducing “Granadan Rose.”  Imagine you’re listening to Gipsy Kings’ “Un amor” while strolling through the gardens of the Alhambra Palace looking upon the city of Granada below.


----------



## Dede415

Zing said:


> Okay, I get that the intention and the outcome are a mismatch, and I cannot see it in person.  But I am the somebody somewhere that likes it.  Looks like marble.





Peachy Clean Soap said:


>


Ok, you know what?  I love it!  I live near the ocean so see many storms rolling in.  A stormy ocean is exactly what that looks like and if you (I) ever TRY to make my bars look like a stormy ocean, I couldn't do that good a job!  Seriously, I think that's great!


----------



## The_Phoenix

Trying to push myself out of my funk. Melted fats for a MB to start playing around with the March challenge. Using the same recipe for the February challenge because it was so nice to work with. That’s all I got so far today. Maybe by the end of this sunny day I’ll actually have made soap......

Also made a small batch of my go-to recipe minus castor oil. Want to see exactly how much, at 5%, it adds to soap. Only making a 100g (of fats) batch and making two bars in my cavity mold.


----------



## KimW

The_Phoenix said:


> Trying to push myself out of my funk. Melted fats for a MB to start playing around with the March challenge. Using the same recipe for the February challenge because it was so nice to work with. That’s all I got so far today. Maybe by the end of this sunny day I’ll actually have made soap......


Ugh  - those funks.  I just heard a country song yesterday while flipping through the stations.  Something about some days we're just getting by and some days we're alive.  Sounds silly now that I've typed it, but it gave me a lift just knowing I wasn't weird for being in a funk myself on a beautiful sunny day.  Puuuuuussssshhhhh!


----------



## sarahmarah

I’m fragrance testing some Daystar fragrances today. They seem very light so far  I hope the scents develop more while curing...they smell so good OOB.


----------



## TashaBird

Trying to do too many things today. I knew I had to get this soap made if it’ll be ready for Mother’s Day. But, I just was not feeling it. Dug deep, got er done. Love the maiden rose FO from NS! Made these roses w dough in a tiny little fondant mold over a few weeks. 
The rubber at the base of my stick blender is disintegrating. So, as much as I’d hoped to make the soap I’m excited about tonight, it’ll have to wait. Guess I’ll check bed bath and beyond tomorrow, or target for a new one.


----------



## amd

The_Phoenix said:


> Trying to push myself out of my funk.





KimW said:


> Ugh - those funks.


OMG. I just realized this is the first year in ... 3 or 4 years where I have not had the soap funks in January and February. Years past this was a real thing that several months - always seems to be at the beginning of the year - I have hated soap, soapmaking, and everything soap related. This year I did not have that problem! So, sorry @The_Phoenix if I gave you my funk this year.

Tonight I am putting away soap stuff to focus on B&B for an upcoming market. I mean it this time. Those sugar scrubs and lotions are not going to make themselves, so I need to do it.


----------



## melonpan

Jersey Girl said:


> I just added a little M&P rose and petals to it and I love the way it looks!  View attachment 54702


So beautiful!

I was wondering if you need to warm or wet the soap before adding the M&P rose and petals so they stick better?


----------



## msunnerstood

I ordered a laminator, More fragrances from a new (to me) supplier in my state and placed a mad mica's order. Soaping will have to wait for the weekend. Work has been kicking my butt and im too tired.


----------



## violets2217

Been at work for 11 hours today, bored outta my mind! Watching acrylic pours of all kinds and was on an Ariane Arsenault youtube video kick today! She's way too happy for me! LOL All the time! Just what I needed! I love her videos! But found my way to this video and thought it might be helpful!

Ariane Arsenault

I've tried quite a few different reuseable DIY liners for my molds and alway go back to freezer paper & this is the coolest way I've seen yet!


----------



## Catscankim

I am beveling, polishing, and wrapping a bunch of soaps in an attempt to clear out my soap curing room in order to make it back into my sewing room LOL. And by wrapping, I mean I am just putting into bags and heat sealing them. I don't have time to shrink wrap them all atm. At least I get them half done LOL. I am up to about 100.

I have started using my planer as my beveling tool of choice...I just hold the bar at an angle and run it through. Up until now, I have really made some bad bevels and I destroy soap with the potato peeler. I saw this on a video (using the planer) and gave it a shot, and it works so much nicer for me.

Don't know if I will make soap tonight. I hoped to do so, but my main mission tonight was to get as many soaps out of that room as I possibly could. Right now I am storing them in a cabinet, but I plan on relocating to the OTHER bedroom, but I need some shelving and am hesitant to buy any until we close on the house, which if all goes as planned, should be March 8th!!! It was supposed to be the 1st, then moved to the 16th, now to the 8th.


----------



## Tara_H

I made a batch of soap dough last night, and this morning I have to start work early, so I got up extra early and made some pebbles 





They're a little bit rough and fingerprinty right now, but I think once they've hardened and I can polish them up a bit, they'll be just what I was going for.


----------



## lloydcreeksoapllc

KiwiMoose said:


> I love it!  Call it natural stone and you're onto a winner.


How do you create a post?  Confusing


----------



## TashaBird

Official new strategy for my racing mind when i cant fall asleep, works well! Plan soap making in my head. This has been helping me a few times recently when I had a lot on my mind or was anxious. Give the old grey matter something to work on, but that is relaxing. Anybody else do this?
#soapingiscoping


----------



## KimW

lloydcreeksoapllc said:


> How do you create a post?  Confusing








						How to post a thread.
					

1. Find the forum that you think will best fit the topic of your question or information.  2. Click on the title of that forum, and it will open up to show you the existing threads of conversations. If one fits your topic, read it and then if you need more information post a reply asking for...




					www.soapmakingforum.com
				



Except:  On the last step, you will click on "POST THREAD" ( the button title has changed to this)


----------



## GemstonePony

TashaBird said:


> Official new strategy for my racing mind when i cant fall asleep, works well! Plan soap making in my head. This has been helping me a few times recently when I had a lot on my mind or was anxious. Give the old grey matter something to work on, but that is relaxing. Anybody else do this?
> #soapingiscoping


Yes! I sometimes use colored pencils to draw my design and figure out what color scheme I actually want.
Also, I love coming up with new recipes. The possibility of it all, the reliability of math, the (slight) mystery of what it will actually be like... It might wear off eventually, but I'll enjoy it while it lasts!


----------



## Jersey Girl

melonpan said:


> So beautiful!
> 
> I was wondering if you need to warm or wet the soap before adding the M&P rose and petals so they stick better?



i just melted some base and used it like glue.  it seems ok but I'm sure it could be knocked off pretty easily


----------



## Tara_H

TashaBird said:


> #soapingiscoping


Yeah, I love your #soapingiscoping tag!  It often crosses my mind when I'm having a rough day and daydreaming of my next soapy project to bring down my stress!


----------



## SPowers

I cut my Easter (sort of) themed soap.  I think I did a decent job on the design and except for the yellow being a bit brighter than I wanted, I like the colours.


----------



## TashaBird

Tara_H said:


> Yeah, I love your #soapingiscoping tag!  It often crosses my mind when I'm having a rough day and daydreaming of my next soapy project to bring down my stress!


We can thank the fabulous @Zing for #soapingiscoping


----------



## Tara_H

SPowers said:


> I cut my Easter (sort of) themed soap.  I think I did a decent job on the design and except for the yellow being a bit brighter than I wanted, I like the colours.
> 
> View attachment 54755


Gorgeous!  What did you use for the colours?  I always have the problem that my yellow is not bright enough...


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

W


Zing said:


> I call this one "The 70s Are Calling."  And I didn't hear any Barry White whispering.
> 
> View attachment 54251


Love the Feathered look ...


----------



## Zing

TashaBird said:


> Official new strategy for my racing mind when i cant fall asleep, works well! Plan soap making in my head. This has been helping me a few times recently when I had a lot on my mind or was anxious. Give the old grey matter something to work on, but that is relaxing. Anybody else do this?
> #soapingiscoping


Doesn't everyone do this?!


----------



## The_Phoenix

Ok, I woke up NOT in a soap funk. In fact, I woke up at 5:45 and said to myself, "Lisa, you are going to make a fancy batch of soap today for FUN." It was a rough week.

Thank you, @amd and @KimW for your encouragement yesterday!


----------



## MarinaB

Tara_H said:


> Gorgeous!  What did you use for the colours?  I always have the problem that my yellow is not bright enough...


Bramble berry yellow mica will please you


----------



## jcandleattic

TashaBird said:


> Official new strategy for my racing mind when i cant fall asleep, works well! Plan soap making in my head. This has been helping me a few times recently when I had a lot on my mind or was anxious. Give the old grey matter something to work on, but that is relaxing. Anybody else do this?
> #soapingiscoping


Get a pen and notebook as well, and write those ideas down!! I have my pen and pad with me at all times, and anytime an idea comes to me I write it down, and then, time permitting, try to elaborate on that idea. It helps as well, and then there's no fear of forgetting a great idea!!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Zing said:


> Doesn't everyone do this?!


Yes' I think of soap most of my days' Ive dreamed about making soap' lol. .


----------



## Prysm

lloydcreeksoapllc said:


> How do you create a post?  Confusing









						How to post a thread.
					

1. Find the forum that you think will best fit the topic of your question or information.  2. Click on the title of that forum, and it will open up to show you the existing threads of conversations. If one fits your topic, read it and then if you need more information post a reply asking for...




					www.soapmakingforum.com


----------



## violets2217

TashaBird said:


> We can thank the fabulous @Zing for #soapingiscoping


My Mom just got a heat press & I sooo want to make a #soapingiscoping t-shirts! LOL!!!


----------



## amd

violets2217 said:


> My Mom just got a heat press & I sooo want to make a #soapingiscoping t-shirts! LOL!!!


Calling dibs on first shirts available! bahaha I got through so much crap in my life when I started making soap.

Lotions were successfully made last night. Continuing with sugar scrubs this weekend. It will be a week+ before I get back to soap.


----------



## TashaBird

violets2217 said:


> My Mom just got a heat press & I sooo want to make a #soapingiscoping t-shirts! LOL!!!


The hashtag I use on IG is #soapingforsanity similar sentiments. I’m a M, btw.

New soap dough recipe is good so far, except the black with AC is a tiny bit dry and  crumbly. Hopefully it still worked, but it may be worth it to get some black oxide or mica.
Did a practice loaf with layers and embeds. Hoping that the layers will let me be more precise with my embed placement. Otherwise they tend to float around. Hoping my crumbly black still makes a good solid design. The ultrasound says my lump is probably a cyst. And, I found yet another FO from NS that I love! Avalon, smells like apples and magic. It behaved really well.



jcandleattic said:


> Get a pen and notebook as well, and write those ideas down!! I have my pen and pad with me at all times, and anytime an idea comes to me I write it down, and then, time permitting, try to elaborate on that idea. It helps as well, and then there's no fear of forgetting a great idea!!


I can’t remember what I’m supposed to do tomorrow, but I can’t forget my soaping ideas! 
An idea notebook is pretty interesting though. I keep fairly detailed notes on my soaps I actually make. Except just now I made a batch of soap and refused to write down anything. Basic ingredients were prepped, and the rest I was just in the moment. We. Shall. See...


----------



## Rsapienza

I had small amounts of dragons blood, nag champa, and patchouli rain leftover so I mixed them all together and made this beauty today. There's a drop swirl under there. I'll call it "The Smoke Room"


----------



## Arimara

I'm recovering from the first round of PT and debating which of these FO samples I should try second. I bought Garden Mint and Cucumber, Green Clover and Aloe, NG Cotton and Blossom, NG Vanilla Sandalwood, Blue Agave, and 4 Leaf Clover. I might test them in that order since I don't think I like the first one OOB (so sweet).


----------



## violets2217

violets2217 said:


> My Mom just got a heat press & I sooo want to make a #soapingiscoping t-shirts! LOL!!!


I’m thinking something simple like this.... must be long sleeve to protect the arms while soaping!


----------



## KiwiMoose

violets2217 said:


> I’m thinking something simple like this.... must be long sleeve to protect the arms while soaping!
> View attachment 54779


I want one!!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

violets2217 said:


> I’m thinking something simple like this.... must be long sleeve to protect the arms while soaping!
> View attachment 54779


cool logo' 

TashaBird I must of missed something' anyhow glad your lump is probably a cyst.  I'd like to try that FO. Its hard to find an apple scent that smells good. IMHO.


----------



## TashaBird

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> TashaBird I must of missed something' anyhow glad your lump is probably a cyst.  I'd like to try that FO. Its hard to find an apple scent that smells good. IMHO.


Thanks, it was scary. Bodies are weird.
It’s apple smelling, but it’s SO much more complex than that Too! There’s definitely the floral lilac and maybe some other fruitiness. I love love it!


----------



## The_Phoenix

Weird day. A year ago today I became unemployed. 

A week later I unearthed the box of lye I'd had for years, expecting to, when I worked up the nerve, make soap. I went from living a crazy hectic schedule to being home ALL day, EVERY day. Except for not being able to find food at the grocery stores for several weeks, and that surreal feeling of wearing a mask when I did brave the outside world to find what little food could be had, and being glued to the news to attain some sense of the scope of this "thing," it was blissful. Sort of. I enjoyed seeing my husband all day, every day. My dogs were immeasurably thrilled to have us home ALL THE TIME. Weeks turned into months. Months turned into a year...

I've made a lot of soap since then. I matched the newness of living in a pandemic with the newness of uncovering a new hobby. Making soap, and learning about how to make soap, became my parachute in the frightening unknowableness.


----------



## Zing

LMAO!!!  Now I know what it means to be an influencer!


----------



## The_Phoenix

Zing said:


> LMAO!!!  Now I know what it means to be an influencer!


Funny thing is I didn't find these forums for several months! Prior to that I was just careening wildly with my stick blender and oils and fats and whatnot.


----------



## dibbles

violets2217 said:


> My Mom just got a heat press & I sooo want to make a #soapingiscoping t-shirts! LOL!!!





amd said:


> Calling dibs on first shirts available! bahaha I got through so much crap in my life when I started making soap.


Dibs on the second!


----------



## Zing

The_Phoenix said:


> Funny thing is I didn't find these forums for several months! Prior to that I was just careening wildly with my stick blender and oils and fats and whatnot.


I too was careening wildly out there for several months when I started soaping!  I had not even discovered soapy YouTubes.  I found this forum when I was googling a mistake in my soap.  LOL, it was glycerin rivers and I didn't even know that term.  I had no idea what a large sub-culture community of soapers was out there!


----------



## TashaBird

Omg y’all!!! Squee!! I’ve two dear friends who’ve lost beloved black cat companions recently. I was thinking of them. Used Avalon by NS. Smells like apples and magick. I’ll have to do a proper gallery post soon. I was really needing a win. Been jonesing that soapamine rush!


----------



## KimW

Zing said:


> I too was careening wildly out there for several months when I started soaping!  I had not even discovered soapy YouTubes.  I found this forum when I was googling a mistake in my soap.  LOL, it was glycerin rivers and I didn't even know that term.  I had no idea what a large sub-culture community of soapers was out there!


That's EXACTLY how I found this forum too, @Zing !  
@The_Phoenix - your description perfectly describes what I did for years!  
I love this "place"


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

I'm much like @The_Phoenix & Zing. I started making soap w/ no indication or hindsight of what I was doing. My First Video I watched was on YouTube' @ the time I remember thinking " Wow theirs a lot of ppl making soap who knew it's a thing"?.  I discovered this group by accident' goggling info on ( "U guessed it' Soaping") almost two years after I started soaping. My First & Only Group Of Like Minded People. I cant express enough how much I appreciate all of you & looking forward when I can contribute to this group on my soaping knowledge to help others on their journey.  Happy Soaping


----------



## The_Phoenix

TashaBird said:


> Omg y’all!!! Squee!! I’ve two dear friends who’ve lost beloved black cat companions recently. I was thinking of them. Used Avalon by NS. Smells like apples and magick. I’ll have to do a proper gallery post soon. I was really needing a win. Been jonesing that soapamine rush!


*squeal-* That is adorable!!!!!!


----------



## Ladka

The soapy thing I did not do today is rendering beef tallow. The farmer had promised he'd bring it to the market for me but did not get it from the slaughterhouse


----------



## Jersey Girl

My soapy thing was to make a batch of soap dough. Tomorrow I’ll make another batch with all pastels. I hope this turns out. I used Sorcery Soap’s free recipe.  I think it’s going to need 2 days in these molds before I can take them out.


----------



## Tara_H

Jersey Girl said:


> ... I used Sorcery Soap’s free recipe...


Would love to know how it turns out for you! I was very close to making it the other day but the huge quantity of castor oil put me off. I ended up just making a batch of my normal recipe for dough.


----------



## Jersey Girl

Tara_H said:


> Would love to know how it turns out for you! I was very close to making it the other day but the huge quantity of castor oil put me off. I ended up just making a batch of my normal recipe for dough.



I used her recipe that was 50% lard, 30% CO, 20% OO. No castor.  She says that you can sub the castor for OO. We shall see!

ETA. Unmolded perfectly today but needs a couple more days before I can kneed it.  I tried with one bar and it was a tiny bit sticky so needs to lose a little more water.


----------



## Tara_H

Jersey Girl said:


> I used her recipe that was 50% lard, 30% CO, 20% OO. No castor. We shall see!


Ah cool, I didn't see that one when I was looking. Sounds very similar to what I make as my basic recipe anyway, lol!


----------



## Zing

No soap but I did attempt a lip butter, trying to dupe a brand name.  Big news -- used my new silicone measuring cups!  Game.  Changed.  Where have these been all my life full of hatred for cleaning up beeswax!!  

Not sure how the butter will turn out.  It seemed like the stevia didn't dissolve.  I can always re-melt and tweak so I'm not terribly worried.  My first with several ingredients including Cupuacu butter which felt great handling it.  

And you all can tell me sons off!.  They just laughed when I said I'm an influencer now on social media.  Some people's kids.


----------



## MarinaB

Got lavender from my friend.

I got this red or pink clay in Mongolia, Gobi desert. Just scraped for free. Wish I got more of it. Brought back home also some sand, but do not use it much.


----------



## Tarra

Tara_H said:


> Ah cool, I didn't see that one when I was looking. Sounds very similar to what I make as my basic recipe anyway, lol!


That has been really close to what I use as a base soap since I started.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

I Dreamed Of Soap Last Night' . Time to be creative today. Make it a wonderful day friends.


----------



## MarinaB

Honey, fresh sheep milk, oatmeal.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Today I worked on imbeds using Melt & Pour' for the first time, I gotta say M & P is a bit strange! though it set up fast & I liked how well it captures the design of the molded which is nice, instant gratification yay  It defiantly has its place & would make a nice bar of soap if I add'ed extra skin loving items, but cant take the place of CP or HP Soap. Rightfully so its like comparing oranges & apples.


----------



## msunnerstood

I finally made soap today. Pink Sangria. Can't wait to cut it tomorrow.


----------



## KimW

msunnerstood said:


> I finally made soap today. Pink Sangria. Can't wait to cut it tomorrow.


We need a drooling reaction emoji.  What a beautiful color!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

KimW said:


> We need a drooling reaction emoji.  What a beautiful color!


Beautiful soap Drooling


----------



## TashaBird

Submitted my application for my local farmers market today. This was a huge milestone! I’ve never done one before. Did a bunch of labeling/packaging, then washed a giant sink full of dishes. Also, bought a shampoo syndet shampoo bar, and conditioner recipe, and excited to play with those! Nervous excited!

Who are my “etsy DIYbathandbodyshop” folks on here who use that shampoo and conditioner recipe? @AliOop ? Is there a thread for those? I can’t find it. I’m very excited to try! Mostly, I’m about to finish my bottle of shampoo and conditioner, and I do not want to buy more.  
Do you use a press to make yours, or do they pour into regular molds ok?


----------



## Misschief

TashaBird said:


> Who are my “etsy DIYbathandbodyshop” folks on here who use that shampoo and conditioner recipe? @AliOop ? Is there a thread for those? I can’t find it. I’m very excited to try! Mostly, I’m about to finish my bottle of shampoo and conditioner, and I do not want to buy more.
> Do you use a press to make yours, or do they pour into regular molds ok?


I make them and have been using them for a couple of years now. There is a DIY Bath & Body FB group; it's a great group of people with a lot of great input.









						DIY Bath and Body Shop Group | Facebook
					

Please make sure to answer all questions if you apply for the group. We will not accept you unless you answer all three.  This group was created as a support group for our shop DIY Bath & Body Shop...




					www.facebook.com
				




I normally make them with a press but made them in a silicon mold for the first time today.


----------



## TashaBird

Misschief said:


> I make them and have been using them for a couple of years now. There is a DIY Bath & Body FB group; it's a great group of people with a lot of great input.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DIY Bath and Body Shop Group | Facebook
> 
> 
> Please make sure to answer all questions if you apply for the group. We will not accept you unless you answer all three.  This group was created as a support group for our shop DIY Bath & Body Shop...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I normally make them with a press but made them in a silicon mold for the first time today.
> 
> View attachment 54860
> View attachment 54861


Thank you! Perfect. I’m reading the tutorials now.


----------



## AliOop

Yup, I like them, too! Don’t have a press, so I used my stiffer silicone molds to shape the bars. Have given them to a few testers who love them, too. Hope they work for you!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

I want to make Lip & Facial Products. It's my next adventure. But first the Almost perfect Bar Soap'.


----------



## Tara_H

Today I made some soapy blobs!



But don't worry, it's all part of the master plan...


----------



## Jersey Girl

So here is the results of the soap dough I made Saturday. Unmolded yesterday, wrapped it in plastic and kneaded  it today. Great consistency. I’m very happy with the result of this Sorcery Soap recipe. My hands are a little tired because I plugged away and got all 9 bars, 36 oz of soap kneaded and wrapped within an hour. Now to think about how I will use it...


----------



## KimW

Jersey Girl said:


> So here is the results of the soap dough I made Saturday. Unmolded yesterday, wrapped it in plastic and needed it today. Great consistency. I’m very happy with the result of this Sorcery Soap recipe. My hands are a little tired because I plugged away and got all 9 bars, 36 oz of soap kneeded and wrapped within an hour. Now to think about how I will use it...


Love the colors.  Reminds me of Spring.


----------



## TashaBird

Jersey Girl said:


> So here is the results of the soap dough I made Saturday. Unmolded yesterday, wrapped it in plastic and needed it today. Great consistency. I’m very happy with the result of this Sorcery Soap recipe. My hands are a little tired because I plugged away and got all 9 bars, 36 oz of soap kneeded and wrapped within an hour. Now to think about how I will use it...
> 
> View attachment 54874


Those are beautiful! Did you use AC or oxide for the black? Also, my hands were SO sore for a couple of days afterwards. It’s quite a workout.


----------



## Jersey Girl

TashaBird said:


> Those are beautiful! Did you use AC or oxide for the black? Also, my hands were SO sore for a couple of days afterwards. It’s quite a workout.



Thank you! It is a bit of a workout!  Lol. I used black oxide. I really didn’t use enough to get a true black but I like how it turned out. More of a dark charcoal.


----------



## GemstonePony

Jersey Girl said:


> Thank you! It is a bit of a workout!  Lol. I used black oxide. I really didn’t use enough to get a true black but I like how it turned out. More of a dark charcoal.


You can add more colorant to your dough and knead it in. It's a little messy, but it's do-able.


----------



## Jersey Girl

GemstonePony said:


> You can add more colorant to your dough and knead it in. It's a little messy, but it's do-able.



Good to know!  Thank you. Would you disperse it first in a small amount of oil, or just add it dry?  I’m thinking that dispersing  it would have a better outcome.


----------



## GemstonePony

Jersey Girl said:


> Good to know!  Thank you. Would you disperse it first in a small amount of oil, or just add it dry?  I’m thinking that dispensing it would have a better outcome.


I've had good results adding them dry, even including water-soluble TD.  I wouldn't recommend using very much oil, if any. The more material you add, the harder it is to keep it from squeezing out/off of the dough. Oil keeps dough from sticking together as well, which would make kneading even harder. Water makes dough more sticky, and kneading dries dough out, so if you use anything, I would suggest a very cautious amount of water.


----------



## jcandleattic

Not today, but over the weekend I made up some masterbatch and made some candles. Not much actual soapmaking happening though. 
That might not be until April.


----------



## Tara_H

My new soap mould and cutter arrived!  (This being my first 'real' soap mould that's not a milk carton or repurposed bread tin...)  And I found olive oil at Tesco's for a very good price.  Combined with a crappy afternoon at work I felt like today was the perfect day to try Zany's no slime castile.
Hopefully the fact that the lye in fake seawater wasn't completely clear after dissolving is ok, I think it is.  I added a bit of turmeric for colour and to see how it behaves, and no scent.

Of course then I discovered that there isn't a level surface in the house, and I had to steal the spirit level from my baking box to straighten things out:


Can't wait to see how it turns out tomorrow!


----------



## Angie Gail

These are my most recent batches and my first two times using the drop swirl technique. It's so easy and is a really cool look. The ones on the left are Star Jasmine & Vanilla Scent and the ones on the right (that I just cut today and will bevel later) are Spiced Winter Apple but I'm going to call them Apple & Pear Medley.


----------



## TashaBird

Jersey Girl said:


> Good to know!  Thank you. Would you disperse it first in a small amount of oil, or just add it dry?  I’m thinking that dispersing  it would have a better outcome.


I used a small strainer and sprinkled mica on and then kneaded it all in. Then I let it sit wrapped again for a few days.


----------



## msunnerstood

This is my attempt at the kiss pour







The doorbell rang today and I hear my Husband call out: "What all did you buy??"
My only response was "Hey, it was a rough week last week"


----------



## KimW

msunnerstood said:


> This is my attempt at the kiss pour
> 
> 
> 
> The doorbell rang today and I hear my Husband call out: "What all did you buy??"
> My only response was "Hey, it was a rough week last week"


Ok - that was funny.  But that soap - looks like a "success" to me!


----------



## TashaBird

Made some embeds and was about to soap when I remembered I had to take my doggy to the vet. It went fairly well. I had everything separated to make 5 layers, which are likely kind of smooshy. The oils hardened and I had to heat them a bit warmer than I’d like, and so my FO caused some mild ricing and acceleration. I’ve never had ricing before. If there was a tiny bit of chunkiness still when I poured, will that be ok?
Anyway, trying not to get my hopes up. The acceleration really mucked up my plans.


----------



## Catscankim

Jersey Girl said:


> So here is the results of the soap dough I made Saturday. Unmolded yesterday, wrapped it in plastic and kneaded  it today. Great consistency. I’m very happy with the result of this Sorcery Soap recipe. My hands are a little tired because I plugged away and got all 9 bars, 36 oz of soap kneaded and wrapped within an hour. Now to think about how I will use it...
> 
> View attachment 54874


I attempted soap dough two weeks ago. It was a terrible experience. I will try it again. It might have gone well, except one of the videos that I watched put the soap into plastic disposable glasses and was able to unmold them easily (soap and clay), it wasn't as simple as that LOL. I had to cut the plastic away from the soap dough.

I wasn't sure it was right. It was somewhat pliable, but pretty dry. I have nothing to compare it to, because I have never used soap dough before, so I wasn't sure if that was supposed to be that way. I had to dip them in distilled water to make them a little more workable.

in the end, I threw them away (most were still in the plastic cups without a saran wrap liner, which is what I probably should have put in in the first place). They ended up all primary looking colors, and not very pretty...I was going for easter colors, but I eyeballed everything wrong LOL...too much color I think.

Anyway. I will try again. I really had the feeling that they weren't right, but like I said, I didn't have anything to compare them to, so I will probably buy some soap dough to get a feel for what right is.

I love your colors @Jersey Girl  Colors aside, mine didn't look like that. They were much harder and more crumbly.


----------



## Jersey Girl

Catscankim said:


> I attempted soap dough two weeks ago. It was a terrible experience. I will try it again. It might have gone well, except one of the videos that I watched put the soap into plastic disposable glasses and was able to unmold them easily (soap and clay), it wasn't as simple as that LOL. I had to cut the plastic away from the soap dough.
> 
> I wasn't sure it was right. It was somewhat pliable, but pretty dry. I have nothing to compare it to, because I have never used soap dough before, so I wasn't sure if that was supposed to be that way. I had to dip them in distilled water to make them a little more workable.
> 
> in the end, I threw them away (most were still in the plastic cups without a saran wrap liner, which is what I probably should have put in in the first place). They ended up all primary looking colors, and not very pretty...I was going for easter colors, but I eyeballed everything wrong LOL...too much color I think.
> 
> Anyway. I will try again. I really had the feeling that they weren't right, but like I said, I didn't have anything to compare them to, so I will probably buy some soap dough to get a feel for what right is.
> 
> I love your colors @Jersey Girl  Colors aside, mine didn't look like that. They were much harder and more crumbly.



I used a silicon single cavity molds. They make 4 oz bars. Poured at very lt trace. Covered in Saran Wrap. They popped out easily at 24 hrs but were a bit too sticky, so I wrapped them in wrap again and waited another 24 and then they were ready to be kneaded. It’s easier to knead if you break the bars into smaller pieces to do it. Try the recipe I listed. I used distilled water and no additives.


----------



## TashaBird

Jersey Girl said:


> I used a silicon single cavity molds. They make 4 oz bars. Poured at very lt trace. Covered in Saran Wrap. They popped out easily at 24 hrs but were a bit too sticky, so I wrapped them in wrap again and waited another 24 and then they were ready to be kneaded. It’s easier to knead if you break the bars into smaller pieces to do it. Try the recipe I listed. I used distilled water and no additives.


I’ve switched from pouring soap dough into a mold to pouring it right into ziplock bags. Then I leave it in there for 3-4 days and it’s ready to go. Keeps it air tight from the start and I don’t get any lumps.
Do you mix your activated charcoal with water or oil? I’ve been mixing mine with some of the recipe oils and the black soap dough gets so dry. I’m wondering if it’s soaking up the water, and if I should mix it with water instead.


----------



## Savonette

I finally did test bars. So much easier with masterbatching!  Plus I was getting tired of surprises from new fo’s and micas. It was a really good lesson (read ‘there’s no one set rule on micas or fo’s’) and a good reminder to stick to what works (read ‘be patient and TAKE NOTES, dammit!)


----------



## Jersey Girl

TashaBird said:


> I’ve switched from pouring soap dough into a mold to pouring it right into ziplock bags. Then I leave it in there for 3-4 days and it’s ready to go. Keeps it air tight from the start and I don’t get any lumps.
> Do you mix your activated charcoal with water or oil? I’ve been mixing mine with some of the recipe oils and the black soap dough gets so dry. I’m wondering if it’s soaking up the water, and if I should mix it with water instead.



Good idea about the bags!   I used black oxide for the dough, not AC so I can’t answer that but I normally use oil to mix AC for coloring regular soap.


----------



## Tara_H

The weather is shocking today and I got up very early, so it's been quite a soapy day and I suspect I'm not done yet!

I got some handy shelves for super cheap, and quickly filled them with supplies (pictured) and bars of curing soap (not pictured)



I made a batch of soap dough and split it 3 ways for primary-ish colours.



I tried my hand at transparent soap (it's still going and I may be getting slightly tipsy from the alcohol fumes)



And I couldn't wait any longer and unmoulded the Castile.  I thought it was basically set but it turns out it was still kind of soft at the ends (maybe insufficient gel?)



I pushed on and cut it with my new slicer anyway, although I needed some assistance in getting a grip on it.



But it was all worth the effort, I have many beautiful, even, smooth bars of soap! (And two egregious end pieces   )


----------



## TashaBird

Better than I expected! I thought they were going to be a disaster because my FO caused acceleration. Instead of soaping the next layer cooler, I panicked and soaped warmer. 
The orange layer riced a little too. That was the first time I’ve seen ricing. I left it covered on the heating pad for some extra time and it was ready to unmold and cut really fast! Because the green thickened too fast, I had to spackle some holes between the legs, but not too bad.
I used 8th & Ocean by Nurture, but I was soaping at 100. Folks all say it behaves well at much lower.
Also, my hologlitter melted. Must’ve been the ling heat. New premium mold!
Dog Bless You!

Dawn dish soap escapes my floor when I wash a mountain of soap dishes.


----------



## amd

msunnerstood said:


> The doorbell rang today and I hear my Husband call out: "What all did you buy??"
> My only response was "Hey, it was a rough week last week"


Bahahaha... It might have been a rough week here last week too - I have a new scale coming today, a lotion crafter box came yesterday, and a soapers choice box is coming later this week (I hope... I had a damaged shipping notice this morning).

My soapy thing for the day... making smelly cups for this weekend's market so that folks wearing masks will be able to smell the soaps. Hoping I can squeeze in a batch of lip balms before we go to brew club tonight (after is not an option...). I also packed a box of odds and ends soaps to take to brew club, will trade for beer and farm fresh eggs, lol. The soaps are end cuts and overpours, and a few older soap bars... maybe that gawdawful rebatch I did...


----------



## Angie Gail

amd said:


> Bahahaha... It might have been a rough week here last week too - I have a new scale coming today, a lotion crafter box came yesterday, and a soapers choice box is coming later this week (I hope... I had a damaged shipping notice this morning).
> 
> My soapy thing for the day... making smelly cups for this weekend's market so that folks wearing masks will be able to smell the soaps. Hoping I can squeeze in a batch of lip balms before we go to brew club tonight (after is not an option...). I also packed a box of odds and ends soaps to take to brew club, will trade for beer and farm fresh eggs, lol. The soaps are end cuts and overpours, and a few older soap bars... maybe that gawdawful rebatch I did...


We're doing our first craft show of the year this weekend too! I'm so excited!


----------



## giulia

I also had a rough week last week and I have not been able to do anything soapy in months! I treated myself today to some new soapy items for a few batches I would like to do this weekend.


----------



## KimW

I just washed and put these doo-dads into my soap tool drawer...

Just so-ya-know,  I never _needed_ these things (I already had 3 soaping spatulas) before all of YOU lured me into FANCY SOAPS.  



			https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08BLNQRZG/
		



			https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08DNV1J3X


----------



## Tara_H

Look what just arrived at my house yesterday @KimW !



			https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B08SW8P64Y/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_SZ2SXVN05J62WZPCPW2N?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## violets2217

KimW said:


> I just washed and put these doo-dads into my soap tool drawer...
> 
> Just so-ya-know,  I never _needed_ these things (I already had 3 soaping spatulas) before all of YOU lured me into FANCY SOAPS.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08BLNQRZG/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08DNV1J3X


I have soaping spatulas, lots of spatulas.... but those mini ones! OMG! I need those!



Jersey Girl said:


> It’s easier to knead if you break the bars into smaller pieces to do it. Try the recipe I listed. I used distilled water and no additives.


I wonder if you can knead it in the kitchen aide with the dough hook? Probably not if it’s a small batch, but I might try it next time. My hands were killing me just squishing leftover soap in to small “planet” balls last night! I don’t even like kneading bread dough when I bake! Lol!


----------



## Tara_H

@violets2217 you may be interested in the experiment I just finished then!

I'm very tired so will let the pictures speak for themselves...


----------



## violets2217

Tara_H said:


> @violets2217 you may be interested in the experiment I just finished then!
> 
> I'm very tired so will let the pictures speak for themselves...
> 
> View attachment 54931
> View attachment 54932


Food processor! Even better!


----------



## Tara_H

violets2217 said:


> Food processor! Even better!


I should probably add - I've literally just sat down from doing this and never tried it before. It's possible that the extra air introduced during mixing will mean the dough doesn't keep as long before going hard. I intend to use mine soon but haven't confirmed any success metrics yet...


----------



## KimW

Tara_H said:


> Look what just arrived at my house yesterday @KimW !
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B08SW8P64Y/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_SZ2SXVN05J62WZPCPW2N?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


Great minds!


----------



## Jersey Girl

violets2217 said:


> I have soaping spatulas, lots of spatulas.... but those mini ones! OMG! I need those!
> 
> 
> I wonder if you can knead it in the kitchen aide with the dough hook? Probably not if it’s a small batch, but I might try it next time. My hands were killing me just squishing leftover soap in to small “planet” balls last night! I don’t even like kneading bread dough when I bake! Lol!



It does take some strength in your hands to knead it. These were only 4 oz cavity molds for each color, so it wouldn’t work but maybe in a large batch. Would love to hear your results if you try it.



KimW said:


> Great minds!



I’ve been looking at those for a while now. They will be great to get the last bit of soap batter out of the funnel pitcher pouring spout


----------



## The_Phoenix

KimW said:


> I just washed and put these doo-dads into my soap tool drawer...
> 
> Just so-ya-know,  I never _needed_ these things (I already had 3 soaping spatulas) before all of YOU lured me into FANCY SOAPS.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08BLNQRZG/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08DNV1J3X


I use those spatulas! Aaaaaaaaaaaaaallllllllllll the pretty colors.


----------



## TashaBird

Tara_H said:


> @violets2217 you may be interested in the experiment I just finished then!
> 
> I'm very tired so will let the pictures speak for themselves...
> 
> View attachment 54931
> View attachment 54932





Jersey Girl said:


> It does take some strength in your hands to knead it. These were only 4 oz cavity molds for each color, so it wouldn’t work but maybe in a large batch. Would love to hear your results if you try it.


The thing I’m liking about pouring into the ziplock baggies is that I only massage what I’m going to use at a time now. The rest seems to be keeping well when I reseal and squeeze the air out. Because it’s kind of flat it’s easy to break a piece off to massage, as needed. Also, the bags flat on my cold counter really prevent gelling.


----------



## Tara_H

Snap! Same colour and everything!

Edit: finally revived enough to share the outcome of my transparent soap test - it was fascinating! At least, I think it's fascinating, but I'm easily fascinated...

I was trying to do an ombre pour, starting with transparent and then two or 3 layers of increasing shades of purple on top.  The soap was very liquid and I was using a pipette to put the coloured layers on top but they kept breaking through anyway. I was a bit annoyed but I put it all in and went to bed.

This morning I found that all the colour had sunk to the bottom! So I got just the effect I was aiming for, but upside down


----------



## TashaBird

I computered a thing!!! Usually the hubs makes my labels. But I’m gearing up to have a few front labels printed and just making scent or ingredient labels at home. So, I label a bushel of samples for my first farmers market. (If I get accepted.) packaged and labels several batches of soaps, did their photo shoot, stocked my garage store, and will upload them to my website tonight. (Or maybe tomorrow. I’m beat!) WHEW! 
And tomorrow will probably be a big prepping day.


----------



## Tara_H

Got up early and made use of the transparent soap and soap dough I've been making over the past few days to make these pretties:




They may not be the most practical soaps, but I have to say I'm very pleased with how they came out!  The geodes are lavender and peppermint scented (if anyone has a better scent for 'rocks' I'd love some inspiration   ) and the crystals are unscented.


----------



## Something witty

Whew my rush to fulfill the order for my mom is finished and I even have enough product to offer some for friends.
It's 6 different M&Ps.
A wine soap, a coffee soap, a blue candy soap (you know the flavour/smell), a herb EO aloe soap, crisp apple baking soda soap, and a mint marshmallow texture soap that's just so fun.
I didn't have enough gloves to make a cp batch recently so I had to wait for them to arrive first. Ordered myself a face shield while I was at it too that will be fun. I also got some soy wax to try. But first I got to clean and reorganize my space. Safety first.


----------



## SPowers

I finally upgraded from Soapmaker 3 Lite to the Pro - 2 days later I'm still trying to input everything that needs to be input!  What a job!  If I'm lucky I'm about halfway through... best get back to it!


----------



## The_Phoenix

Tara_H said:


> Got up early and made use of the transparent soap and soap dough I've been making over the past few days to make these pretties:
> View attachment 54954
> View attachment 54955
> 
> 
> They may not be the most practical soaps, but I have to say I'm very pleased with how they came out!  The geodes are lavender and peppermint scented (if anyone has a better scent for 'rocks' I'd love some inspiration   ) and the crystals are unscented.


Wow! Very nice!


----------



## Tara_H

The_Phoenix said:


> Wow! Very nice!


Thanks!  They were a lot of fun to make  I don't know how often I'll be doing something like this though, it was days and days to get the various elements prepped   
Probably at least one more version anyway, since I got a lot of ideas of how to improve the process while working on these!


----------



## TashaBird

Tara_H said:


> Got up early and made use of the transparent soap and soap dough I've been making over the past few days to make these pretties:
> View attachment 54954
> View attachment 54955
> 
> 
> They may not be the most practical soaps, but I have to say I'm very pleased with how they came out!  The geodes are lavender and peppermint scented (if anyone has a better scent for 'rocks' I'd love some inspiration   ) and the crystals are unscented.


I bought an e-class tutorial for crystal soap making. This are near on my learn to make list. GREAT job! They are absolutely beautiful. Other scents for rocks (honestly could be whatever!) woody smells, or citrus too.


----------



## Sudds

Tara_H said:


> @violets2217 you may be interested in the experiment I just finished then!
> 
> I'm very tired so will let the pictures speak for themselves...
> 
> View attachment 54931
> View attachment 54932


Are those lots and lots of OLD 78's I see in the background???


----------



## Sudds

Jersey Girl said:


> So here is the results of the soap dough I made Saturday. Unmolded yesterday, wrapped it in plastic and kneaded  it today. Great consistency. I’m very happy with the result of this Sorcery Soap recipe. My hands are a little tired because I plugged away and got all 9 bars, 36 oz of soap kneaded and wrapped within an hour. Now to think about how I will use it...
> 
> View attachment 54874


Which recipe did you use out of her books. I have her vegan one, wanted the animal one but it was a gift so can't be too picky. Am dying to try making soap dough along with about a million other things!


----------



## amd

I made a couple lip balms batches. Had my 13 year old design labels for them - she did a much better job than I did! So now she's officially on lip balm label design duty, lol.

I got my new KD scale on Tuesday, so I played with that last night. It's so shiny!

Today my scrub labels and Soapers Choice order will be arriving, so hopefully will get scrubs done tonight. Tomorrow will be setting up for the weekend market, my first in over 6 months so I'm a tad bit nervous about it. Hoping that next week will be making all the stuff that sold out over the weekend, haha.


----------



## MarinaB

Sea buckthorn oil, persimmon puree, nutmeg bar

Pine, activated carbon, nutmeg bar

Honey, sheep milk, oats


----------



## KimW

Something witty said:


> Whew my rush to fulfill the order for my mom is finished and I even have enough product to offer some for friends.
> It's 6 different M&Ps.
> A wine soap, a coffee soap, a blue candy soap (you know the flavour/smell), a herb EO aloe soap, crisp apple baking soda soap, and a mint marshmallow texture soap that's just so fun.
> I didn't have enough gloves to make a cp batch recently so I had to wait for them to arrive first. Ordered myself a face shield while I was at it too that will be fun. I also got some soy wax to try. But first I got to clean and reorganize my space. Safety first.


I missed this - very pretty and really like the packaging of the little heart soaps!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

@Tara your soap is beautiful!!! I thought they were real crystals. 

Today Made a loaf of soap' scented it with lost of citrus EO'S & I forgot to add my Canola & Castor oil!!! ugh  so disappointed' about 4 oz of oil missing from soap. Im afraid its gonna be lye heavy? well its the waiting game' its getting happy in the cupboard will check in the morning.. Hopefully the confetti will work a miracle lol :
Update' I trashed the soap, however I'm surprised it wasn't worse then what I thought' It had lots of soda ash & brittle' but no active lye! which is most surprising considering SF was at 3%.  Chalk it up for another lesson learned. " If SF was Higher It could of been saved" maybe?.


----------



## Something witty

KimW said:


> I missed this - very pretty and really like the packaging of the little heart soaps!


Thanks I put a lot of thought into the packaging I wanted it to feel like opening a treasure chest.


----------



## KimW

Something witty said:


> Thanks I put a lot of thought into the packaging I wanted it to feel like opening a treasure chest.


You succeeded!  I would certainly feel like I was opening a treasure.


----------



## TashaBird

Prepped 8 batches, two different recipes, that meant 72 times weighing an ingredient to the gram, give or take a gram. Whew! 
I find a good assembly line fairly relaxing. But for this I have to extra focus! If I pour into the wrong container, or other mistake, then it’s a big PIA. 
Soon I may MB, but for now I’m inching my loaf mold and my pull through recipe closer to each other. 
Now for the fun part! I’ve got a que of ideas in my head that I’m excited about! 
Hoping my new extruder discs come soon!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

MarinaB said:


> Honey, sheep milk, oats


Beautiful Soap


----------



## Arimara

I just got the last 6 samples I ordered (NY Scents). I was least impressed with Oatmeal Milk & Honey. I fear I may smell playdoh if I soap it. The Irish Spring scent, while not quite a dead ringer OOB, smells very pleasant. I want to try that the most. The other scents are Olive Branch, Avobath, Orange Blossom and Lime Basil Mandarin.


----------



## Tara_H

A whimsical little interlude, playing with soap dough 




I hesitated a lot over buying a slicer but I'm glad that I did, it's so much easier to get consistent cuts.


----------



## Jersey Girl

Today I cut yesterday’s soapy thing. I made a batch (for the first time) of a rendition of Zany’s Castile soap. I used Zany’s Faux Sea Water and 80% OO 15% CO, 5% Castor. The only additive was scent mixed with a couple tsp of Kaolin Clay.  It came out of the mold and cut beautifully after 15 hours. I gelled it on a heating pad. A sliver lathered amazingly. Can’t wait to see what it’s like after a few weeks!  This is also the first time after 203 batches of soap I left it uncolored!  I love the simplicity of it. Scented with White Tea Ginger.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Jersey Girl said:


> Today I cut yesterday’s soapy thing. I made a batch (for the first time) of a rendition of Zany’s Castile soap. I used Zany’s Faux Sea Water and 80% OO 15% CO, 5% Castor. The only additive was scent mixed with a couple tsp of Kaolin Clay.  It came out of the mold and cut beautifully after 15 hours. I gelled it on a heating pad. A sliver lathered amazingly. Can’t wait to see what it’s like after a few weeks!  This is also the first time after 203 batches of soap I left it uncolored!  I love the simplicity of it. Scented with White Tea Ginger.
> View attachment 55023


Thats Beautiful Soap' My Goodness.


----------



## TashaBird

Jersey Girl said:


> Today I cut yesterday’s soapy thing. I made a batch (for the first time) of a rendition of Zany’s Castile soap. I used Zany’s Faux Sea Water and 80% OO 15% CO, 5% Castor. The only additive was scent mixed with a couple tsp of Kaolin Clay.  It came out of the mold and cut beautifully after 15 hours. I gelled it on a heating pad. A sliver lathered amazingly. Can’t wait to see what it’s like after a few weeks!  This is also the first time after 203 batches of soap I left it uncolored!  I love the simplicity of it. Scented with White Tea Ginger.
> View attachment 55023


Great photography also!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

MarinaB said:


> Honey, sheep milk, oats


Really Pretty Soap.


----------



## Jersey Girl

Sudds said:


> Which recipe did you use out of her books. I have her vegan one, wanted the animal one but it was a gift so can't be too picky. Am dying to try making soap dough along with about a million other things!



I used the free recipe on her website. 50% Lard, 30% CO, 20% OO (she lists castor but says you can sub OO). 5% SF, 33% lye concentration
It made a great dough.



TashaBird said:


> Great photography also!



Thank you!  I’ve been working on that. It’s not my strength, but it works for my website to keep it simple and consistent. I have a couple really amazing cameras but I just use my iPhone for these as it’s so much easier for me to upload the pics to my site.


----------



## KimW

Tara_H said:


> A whimsical little interlude, playing with soap dough
> 
> View attachment 55014
> 
> 
> I hesitated a lot over buying a slicer but I'm glad that I did, it's so much easier to get consistent cuts.


Wowieee!  How'd you do that with soap dough.  The symmetry is beautiful and fascinating me!



Jersey Girl said:


> Today I cut yesterday’s soapy thing.



Oh the thrill of a pure white bar of soap!  Beautiful.


----------



## Tara_H

KimW said:


> Wowieee!  How'd you do that with soap dough.  The symmetry is beautiful and fascinating me!


Thanks! Once I had the soap dough made I figured it was a similar consistency to polymer clay so I looked up some tutorials on that for inspiration!  If you like these you'll love what I'm working on now


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

I just ordered more FO'S I'm crazy about a wonderful scented soap, more so then what my soap looks like' if its moisturizing & a beautiful scent' I'm a happy camper. If its beautiful too! "Home Run"


----------



## KimW

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> I just ordered more FO'S I'm crazy about a wonderful scented soap, more so then what my soap looks like' if its moisturizing & a beautiful scent' I'm a happy camper. If its beautiful too! "Home Run"



Wahooo!!!!


----------



## Tara_H

Well, this was great fun to make and I love the (potential of the) result! I don't know how often I'll do it though, took basically all day for just these two and I'm still not finished. I want to use these as the centres for poured soaps to give them a bit more structural integrity.



Check out Polymer Clay Fire Flower Cane Tutorial to see what they're meant to look like!


----------



## KimW

Tara_H said:


> Well, this was great fun to make and I love the (potential of the) result! I don't know how often I'll do it though, took basically all day for just these two and I'm still not finished. I want to use these as the centres for poured soaps to give them a bit more structural integrity.
> Check out Polymer Clay Fire Flower Cane Tutorial to see what they're meant to look like!


Honestly, considering polymer clay, if my memory serves me correctly, is different from even the best soap dough I think you pretty much nailed it!


----------



## Tara_H

KimW said:


> Honestly, considering polymer clay, if my memory serves me correctly, is different from even the best soap dough I think you pretty much nailed it!


Thanks Kim 

I was actually very happy with how the dough came out in the food processor, it was super smooth and easy to work with!

What made it more difficult was that I hadn't any black made up, so I tried to darken some grey with liquid colouring, and it made it a little softer. So when I had the black and the yellow/green alongside each other, they didn't move quite the way they should, hence the strange sketchy lines!

Also I was doing it before and after work and over lunch and it was cooling down in between so a bit harder to work with when I came back.

How about this for the next one? Square Kaleidoscope Cane Tutorial


----------



## KimW

Tara_H said:


> How about this for the next one? Square Kaleidoscope Cane Tutorial


YES!!!!!!!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Tara_H said:


> A whimsical little interlude, playing with soap dough
> 
> View attachment 55014
> 
> 
> I hesitated a lot over buying a slicer but I'm glad that I did, it's so much easier to get consistent cuts.


I love this one and the next one you posted.  You might inspire me to try soap dough!



Jersey Girl said:


> Today I cut yesterday’s soapy thing. I made a batch (for the first time) of a rendition of Zany’s Castile soap. I used Zany’s Faux Sea Water and 80% OO 15% CO, 5% Castor. The only additive was scent mixed with a couple tsp of Kaolin Clay.  It came out of the mold and cut beautifully after 15 hours. I gelled it on a heating pad. A sliver lathered amazingly. Can’t wait to see what it’s like after a few weeks!  This is also the first time after 203 batches of soap I left it uncolored!  I love the simplicity of it. Scented with White Tea Ginger.


Nice, plus I love the scent.  I’m going to have to try the ZNSC castile with OO and castor.  The ones I make with 100% OO are always beautiful, but I would like to have a bit more lather.


----------



## Jersey Girl

Mobjack Bay said:


> I love this one and the next one you posted.  You might inspire me to try soap dough!
> 
> 
> Nice, plus I love the scent.  I’m going to have to try the ZNSC castile with OO and castor.  The ones I make with 100% OO are always beautiful, but I would like to have a bit more lather.



Yes, try it!  This one lathered beautiful and it wasn’t even 24 hrs old. I’m sure it will be lovely with a few months cure!


----------



## Tara_H

I had forgotten that I ordered some coconut oil at a very good price a while back... Apparently I had no idea what 10 litres of coconut oil looks like!   


At least it'll keep me busy for a while!

Plan for today is to make some black and some white dough, aiming to try this project next: African Fabric Geometric Cane Tutorial


----------



## TashaBird

The bad news: the soap I was planning for weeks and poised to execute, my extruder disc broke mid plunge.  The whole theme of the colors and everything was designed around this very unique disc.
Good News: the only disc I could think to use that would work with my dough, and colors, etc. was a moon that I thought was actually too big to work. Granted I hadn’t tried it yet. But, it’s almost a full 2” design and I’m trying to make an 18” embed! I didn’t think the jerky gun chamber could hold enough clay. But lo and behold it did! (I have ordered another large disc, but with a smaller moon. Anywaaaaay, wasn’t what I wanted to do by far, but it was a decent pivot.
Woke up dreaming about today’s soap. Happy to have a bunch of batches prepped and my new second mold! Happy Saturday y’all!!
Got all my paperwork to the farmers market folks. Getting nervous/excited! Will make balms and lotion bars this week. Maybe some lip balms.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

TashaBird said:


> The bad news: the soap I was planning for weeks and poised to execute, my extruder disc broke mid plunge.  The whole theme of the colors and everything was designed around this very unique disc.
> Good News: the only disc I could think to use that would work with my dough, and colors, etc. was a moon that I thought was actually too big to work. Granted I hadn’t tried it yet. But, it’s almost a full 2” design and I’m trying to make an 18” embed! I didn’t think the jerky gun chamber could hold enough clay. But Li and behold it did! (I have ordered another large disc, but with a smaller moon. Anywaaaaay, wasn’t what I wanted to do by far, but it was a decent pivot.
> Woke up dreaming about today’s soap. Happy to have a bunch of batches prepped and my new second mold! Happy Saturday y’all!!
> Got all my paperwork to the farmers market folks. Getting nervous/excited! Will make balms and lotion bars this week. Maybe some lip balms.


Glad it worked out for you. Good luck w/ your farmers market adventure' I'm excited for you & updates.


----------



## Misschief

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Glad it worked out for you. Good luck w/ your farmers market adventure' I'm excited for you & updates.


Yup, we will want updates and pictures! When is your first market? I don't anticipate that ours will be opening to non-food vendors until May, at the earliest.


----------



## KimW

TashaBird said:


> The bad news: the soap I was planning for weeks and poised to execute, my extruder disc broke mid plunge.  The whole theme of the colors and everything was designed around this very unique disc.
> 
> Happy Saturday y’all!!
> Got all my paperwork to the farmers market folks. Getting nervous/excited! Will make balms and lotion bars this week. Maybe some lip balms.



Oh nooooo - glad the jerky gun stepped up to the challenge.  Congrats on getting your farmer's market paperwork in!



Tara_H said:


> I had forgotten that I ordered some coconut oil at a very good price a while back... Apparently I had no idea what 10 litres of coconut oil looks like!
> 
> Plan for today is to make some black and some white dough, aiming to try this project next: African Fabric Geometric Cane Tutorial


That is going to be some stunning soap!  Looking forward to seeing your creation.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

I Ordered a FO from BB called "Love Spell ll" just last month I liked it so much thought id reorder it this morning & its gone!! gosh darn it! I did let them know as a "Soap Designer" its hard to depend on them for long term business if their FO'S will be constantly changing & not available.  I'm sure my complaint will fall upon Deaf Ears.  I'm a little fish in a big ocean!! .


----------



## SPowers

Just wanted to share my Mother's Day soap.  No colour except for the pink confetti inside the soap.  Topped with soap curls and scented with Rose Garden FO.  I'm calling this Mom's Rose Garden.



Peachy Clean Soap said:


> I Ordered a FO from BB called "Love Spell ll" just last month I liked it so much thought id reorder it this morning & its gone!! gosh darn it! I did let them know as a "Soap Designer" its hard to depend on them for long term business if their FO'S will be constantly changing & not available.  I'm sure my complaint will fall upon Deaf Ears.  I'm a little fish in a big ocean!! .



Maybe you can find it at a different supplier??  Worth a shot.


----------



## Jersey Girl

SPowers said:


> Just wanted to share my Mother's Day soap.  No colour except for the pink confetti inside the soap.  Topped with soap curls and scented with Rose Garden FO.  I'm calling this Mom's Rose Garden.



They are beautiful!  I love what you did with the curls!


----------



## KimW

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> I Ordered a FO from BB called "Love Spell ll" just last month I liked it so much thought id reorder it this morning & its gone!! gosh darn it! I did let them know as a "Soap Designer" its hard to depend on them for long term business if their FO'S will be constantly changing & not available.  I'm sure my complaint will fall upon Deaf Ears.  I'm a little fish in a big ocean!! .


Oh bummer, Peachy!  I'm glad you said something to them - you never know but that they might listen!



SPowers said:


> Just wanted to share my Mother's Day soap.  No colour except for the pink confetti inside the soap.  Topped with soap curls and scented with Rose Garden FO.  I'm calling this Mom's Rose Garden.


Those tops!!  gorgeous.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

SPowers said:


> Just wanted to share my Mother's Day soap.  No colour except for the pink confetti inside the soap.  Topped with soap curls and scented with Rose Garden FO.  I'm calling this Mom's Rose Garden.


Omgosh love your soap & the curly's on top brilliant idea & looks fantastic!.   I gotta think about Mother's day soap & design something pretty too. 



KimW said:


> Oh bummer, Peachy!  I'm glad you said something to them - you never know but that they might listen!


Right' It would be nice. 



SPowers said:


> Maybe you can find it at a different supplier??  Worth a shot.


Yes I'll look for another supplier that keeps their FO'S stocked for a longer time. "Love Spell ll" was a wonderful scent to keep @ least through spring & summer. imho


----------



## SPowers

Jersey Girl said:


> They are beautiful!  I love what you did with the curls! ♥



Thanks!  I had a ton of curls but in the end it wasn't enough so I was frantically making new ones to get the entire top covered.



Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Yes I'll look for another supplier that keeps their FO'S stocked for a longer time. "Love Spell ll" was a wonderful scent to keep @ least through spring & summer. imho



Natures Garden has one they say is 'similar'.



Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Omgosh love your soap & the curly's on top brilliant idea & looks fantastic!.   I gotta think about Mother's day soap & design something pretty too.



Thanks so much!  Admittedly the top was not my idea... I've seen the concept a couple of times - I think @linne1gi may have done one some time back.  The scent is strong and my storage room smells like a rose garden!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

SPowers said:


> Natures Garden has one they say is 'similar'.


Oh ok thx for your info'


----------



## kaygrrl

Checking in on these @ 4 months of cure and loving how these smell of oud wood oil.  These are colored with yellow clay and turmeric & are inspired by The Dome of the Rock!


----------



## KimW

Hit my back with my TENS unit this am and I'm now good to make some soap.  YES- oh the blessings of technology.  Playing rugby well into your 30s is all fun and games until you get old!


----------



## msunnerstood

The soapy thing I discovered today is I can browse this forum from my firestick, from my bed!


----------



## Tara_H

Well I got somewhat distracted while making the soap dough... I realised that the ingredients were the same as my new slow moving recipe for the Dutch pour, just in different proportions, so naturally I had to make a massive batch and split it between both projects!  I think I managed to get a decent black and white for the dough, but we'll see tomorrow how it comes out.

Here's the distraction project:


Think I'm going to take a break from this technique for now, there are so many new things I still need to try.

I was thinking about that egg soap that I've been intending to make, and musing on using goats milk in it also... Then I figured I was halfway to a custard already, why not make a rhubarb and custard soap?  We do have tons of rhubarb in the freezer from last summer, but I'm not sure what properties, if any, would actually survive the soaping process


----------



## KimW

Tara_H said:


> Well I got somewhat distracted while making the soap dough... I realised that the ingredients were the same as my new slow moving recipe for the Dutch pour, just in different proportions, so naturally I had to make a massive batch and split it between both projects!  I think I managed to get a decent black and white for the dough, but we'll see tomorrow how it comes out.
> 
> Think I'm going to take a break from this technique for now, there are so many new things I still need to try.
> 
> I was thinking about that egg soap that I've been intending to make, and musing on using goats milk in it also... Then I figured I was halfway to a custard already, why not make a rhubarb and custard soap?  We do have tons of rhubarb in the freezer from last summer, but I'm not sure what properties, of any, would actually survive the soaping process


hmmmm...or...why not make a rhubarb and custard pudding!?  YUM


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

msunnerstood said:


> The soapy thing I discovered today is I can browse this forum from my firestick, from my bed!


Awesome


----------



## Tara_H

KimW said:


> hmmmm...or...why not make a rhubarb and custard pudding!?  YUM


Haha, you know, that is a very good idea! I have all the ingredients, and after all, it's my turn to cook today, lol!


----------



## maryloucb

I made a matcha soap scented with lemongrass, lemon and litsea essential oils. I may have gone a little overboard with the matcha powder. I did read through all the other posts about matcha soap. It did gel, and hopefully all the way through. I’ll unmold and cut it tomorrow.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap




----------



## TashaBird

I still haven’t cut yesterday’s change-of-plans soap and I’m eyeballs deep in a new soap! THIS is exactly why I got another mold. If I’m making new soap then maaaaybe I won’t unmold too soon and smooshy the corners! 
Usually I take good notes. But today I can’t be bothered, so took a pic instead. So many colors!! 
Also, I’ve been meaning to try making a scraper with my bad-ass wood burner. It seems to have worked!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

TashaBird said:


> I still haven’t cut yesterday’s change-of-plans soap and I’m eyeballs deep in a new soap! THIS is exactly why I got another mold. If I’m making new soap then maaaaybe I won’t unmold too soon and smooshy the corners!
> Usually I take good notes. But today I can’t be bothered, so took a pic instead. So many colors!!
> Also, I’ve been meaning to try making a scraper with my bad-ass wood burner. It seems to have worked!


So Awesome' Very Impressive Sky-high Scrapper! Excited to see finished soap. .


----------



## msunnerstood

I just got done making a batch of shampoo bars for a friend and fellow volunteer whose search K9 passed away the other day. Jester was her first and had searched by her side for 8 years. She loves my shampoo bars so I made her favorite scent and i'll ship them down to her once they've sat for a few days and are solid.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

msunnerstood said:


> I just got done making a batch of shampoo bars for a friend and fellow volunteer whose search K9 passed away the other day. Jester was her first and had searched by her side for 8 years. She loves my shampoo bars so I made her favorite scent and i'll ship them down to her once they've sat for a few days and are solid.


Aww so sad her K9 passed. . So nice your sending her shampoo Bars


----------



## KimW

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> View attachment 55078


Thanks, Peachy!


----------



## Jersey Girl

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Oh ok thx for your info'



I have used the NG Love Spell and I like it very much and it sticks.



TashaBird said:


> I still haven’t cut yesterday’s change-of-plans soap and I’m eyeballs deep in a new soap! THIS is exactly why I got another mold. If I’m making new soap then maaaaybe I won’t unmold too soon and smooshy the corners!
> Usually I take good notes. But today I can’t be bothered, so took a pic instead. So many colors!!
> Also, I’ve been meaning to try making a scraper with my bad-ass wood burner. It seems to have worked!



Love, love, love those Nurture molds!  The soap slips out of the silicon liner soooo easily!


----------



## Vicki C

Went on a long walk with my husband and came upon a recent logging job. Stumps were loaded with pine sap which we scraped up to bring home for soap making. Also made my confetti/quilt soap. Excited for the cut!

.


----------



## TashaBird

Jersey Girl said:


> Love, love, love those Nurture molds!  The soap slips out of the silicon liner soooo easily!


The wood for this mold sits half inch higher than the basic, so that messed me up this first round. 
What the heck happened to my soap from yesterday?!! The layers didn’t fuse. I put it on the heating pad for about an hour and turned it off. (Last time I left it for 4 hours and it disintegrated my hologram glitter!)
Is there any saving it?! 
I've reassembled the pieces and put them back in the mold. Can I bake it? This mold doesn’t fit well in my oven, but I can try. Or I can cook it on the heating pad for another 4 hours. It’s a 7lb’er!!! I have had this happen before.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Jersey Girl said:


> I have used the NG Love Spell and I like it very much and it sticks.


Awesome' Thx


----------



## Jersey Girl

TashaBird said:


> The wood for this mold sits half inch higher than the basic, so that messed me up this first round.
> What the heck happened to my soap from yesterday?!! The layers didn’t fuse. I put it on the heating pad for about an hour and turned it off. (Last time I left it for 4 hours and it disintegrated my hologram glitter!)
> Is there any saving it?!
> I've reassembled the pieces and put them back in the mold. Can I bake it? This mold doesn’t fit well in my oven, but I can try. Or I can cook it on the heating pad for another 4 hours. It’s a 7lb’er!!! I have had this happen before.



Look up soap welding. There is a way to warm it in the oven to help it fuse together. I haven’t done it personally but others here have. There was a challenge a while back. Search for that. There are instructions there too.


----------



## TashaBird

Jersey Girl said:


> Look up soap welding. There is a way to warm it in the oven to help it fuse together. I haven’t done it personally but others here have. There was a challenge a while back. Search for that. There are instructions there too.


Thanks. I’m so bummed.



Jersey Girl said:


> Look up soap welding. There is a way to warm it in the oven to help it fuse together. I haven’t done it personally but others here have. There was a challenge a while back. Search for that. There are instructions there too.


Omg that’s so much work to do for each bar! And, some aren’t totally apart. I’d have to pull them apart, score them, smoosh them, find a pan they fit.... ugh! 
Any idea how much heat a NS mold can take?


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

_Today I immersed myself in soap info @DeeAnna website "classicbells.com" Such a wealth of Information Wow! & watched her YouTube video "Farmhouse Egg Soap" Loved It._
_Thank you DeeAnn . _


----------



## TashaBird

It was a super soapy day here. It was going pretty good until my layer soap fell apart. I was in the middle of making another soap and couldn’t stop to try and weld the pieces together. I can’t find online anywhere how much heat the NS mold can take. I’ll try and figure out what to do with it tomorrow. 
I made sure to score and spray the layers of the soap I was making today. 
My soap scraper I made worked well, except I didn’t account for the higher wood frame for the premium mold.  So I could only do one mountain range. Still it was fun!
My embed is kinda crazy! Is there a patron saint of soaping? I could use a soapy prayer for this one!
Also, this new mold I got is warped. It should fit well by the time it’s this full. Don’t you think? This thing was a big spend!


----------



## earlene

TashaBird said:


> The wood for this mold sits half inch higher than the basic, so that messed me up this first round.
> What the heck happened to my soap from yesterday?!! The layers didn’t fuse. I put it on the heating pad for about an hour and turned it off. (Last time I left it for 4 hours and it disintegrated my hologram glitter!)
> Is there any saving it?!
> I've reassembled the pieces and put them back in the mold. Can I bake it? This mold doesn’t fit well in my oven, but I can try. Or I can cook it on the heating pad for another 4 hours. It’s a 7lb’er!!! I have had this happen before.


I don't have a Nurture mold, but they look like they are no different than any of my other wooden and silicone molds I use in my oven for CPOP, so I'd go ahead and put it in the oven without worries.

If it will fit in your oven, all I would suggest is that you place it on a tray of some sort inside the oven and make sure the wood does not touch the metal sides of the oven.  Make sure to pre-heat your oven BEFORE you put the soap inside, as ovens tend to heat much higher than the number you set it at while it is pre-heating.  

If you are willing to moisten the surfaces with a little water, that will help, but if you don't want to take it all apart again, AND the soap is fairly new (not old & dry), I'd go ahead and bake it at 170° F for at least an hour, but depending on how big your mold is (a huge slab?), then I'd probably bake for 2 or 3 hours, checking surface temps of the soap with my IFR thermometer.  Then I'd leave it inside the warm oven (turned off) for several hours.

If it were me, I would take the soap apart, moisten, then wrap in plastic wrap (kitchen plastic used for wrapping food), then put it back in the mold prior to the bake.  The plastic wrap survives just fine, so no worries about it starting on fire or melting; it doesn't.

But if that seems like too much work, try it without.


----------



## TashaBird

earlene said:


> I don't have a Nurture mold, but they look like they are no different than any of my other wooden and silicone molds I use in my oven for CPOP, so I'd go ahead and put it in the oven without worries.
> 
> If it will fit in your oven, all I would suggest is that you place it on a tray of some sort inside the oven and make sure the wood does not touch the metal sides of the oven.  Make sure to pre-heat your oven BEFORE you put the soap inside, as ovens tend to heat much higher than the number you set it at while it is pre-heating.
> 
> If you are willing to moisten the surfaces with a little water, that will help, but if you don't want to take it all apart again, AND the soap is fairly new (not old & dry), I'd go ahead and bake it at 170° F for at least an hour, but depending on how big your mold is (a huge slab?), then I'd probably bake for 2 or 3 hours, checking surface temps of the soap with my IFR thermometer.  Then I'd leave it inside the warm oven (turned off) for several hours.
> 
> If it were me, I would take the soap apart, moisten, then wrap in plastic wrap (kitchen plastic used for wrapping food), then put it back in the mold prior to the bake.  The plastic wrap survives just fine, so no worries about it starting on fire or melting; it doesn't.
> 
> But if that seems like too much work, try it without.


That’s very helpful! Thanks so much. I was ready to trash it last night, but I was just tired. I saw the other response on the welding thread also. Thank you!


----------



## maryloucb

Here’s the matcha soap cut. Such a pretty color, but I imagine it will all turn the olive green eventually and then fade from there.


----------



## Jersey Girl

TashaBird said:


> Omg that’s so much work to do for each bar! And, some aren’t totally apart. I’d have to pull them apart, score them, smoosh them, find a pan they fit.... ugh!
> Any idea how much heat a NS mold can take?



I‘ve never CPOP.  I only use the heating pads to gel. I’m a peeker. Lol. I’m sure someone can answer that though.



TashaBird said:


> It was a super soapy day here. It was going pretty good until my layer soap fell apart. I was in the middle of making another soap and couldn’t stop to try and weld the pieces together. I can’t find online anywhere how much heat the NS mold can take. I’ll try and figure out what to do with it tomorrow.
> I made sure to score and spray the layers of the soap I was making today.
> My soap scraper I made worked well, except I didn’t account for the higher wood frame for the premium mold.  So I could only do one mountain range. Still it was fun!
> My embed is kinda crazy! Is there a patron saint of soaping? I could use a soapy prayer for this one!
> Also, this new mold I got is warped. It should fit well by the time it’s this full. Don’t you think? This thing was a big spend!



The silicon In my Nurture molds don’t look like that.  It fits nice and flush against the sides.  I would send them an email.  That being said...I don’t have any near that big, so I’m not sure what others experience is with bigger ones and the silicon. Doesn’t seem right though.


----------



## Babyshoes

I'm still tweaking recipes to find one I like. Today's batch came to a light trace easily, then stayed there while I faffed about with colours and fragrance. It contains 40% lard, which probably helped. I also managed to restrain myself with the stick blender this time! Lol

I used a FO called sea spray, which has only one review (very few here in the UK seem to have a lot of reviews, but a few fragrances from the company have positive soapy reviews, so I took a chance and bought a bunch of samples) and it behaved perfectly. 

I did an ITP swirl that I think will be lovely. I used a very light blue for about a third of the batter and left the rest uncoloured. I do hope the FO isn't going to discolour, it's a lovely watery effect to go with the  ocean themed FO...

It took a little longer than I planned, but I finished up just in time to set out to get my Covid vaccination.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

I just finished making "Egg Soap" complements of @DeeAnna's Instructions on her website & YouTube video I watched yesterday. Mrs. Hen was gracious to have alerted me to her laying two egg's yesterday where I could find them' lol.  Decided to only use the Egg White cause I want the soap to remain white before adding two colors' so I mixed up the egg white really well' then I thought if I continue beating this egg white im gonna end up w/ meringue lol, my lye was a bit hot so decided to temper the egg white first w/ a little lye solution' that little amount of egg white turned so gelatinous I quickly poured it in the Lye' SB quickly' it mixed up nicely in the lye then I continued the soaping process. I was kinda between a rock & hard sopt concerning my "Fats" knowing Shea Butter likes to be Hot' but I didn't want cooked egg whites either so had no other choice in mixing lye/ egg in fats & oils @ about 100* still quite warm tried to reach a happy medium.  Fingers crossed it turns out, To Be Continued._ .

(_edited to make it easier for members to read after a few reports)


----------



## Tara_H

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> To Be Continued. .


I'll be watching eagerly for updates! Egg soap is on my list for next week and I'm trying to get up the courage!


----------



## DeeAnna

For the most reliable, consistent results, egg should always be mixed into the fats, not into the lye. Get the egg diluted first before it gets "cooked" by the lye.

A number of people in the recent past have put the egg directly into the lye, and it hasn't always turned out well.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

DeeAnna said:


> For the most reliable, consistent results, egg should always be mixed into the fats, not into the lye. Get the egg diluted first before it gets "cooked" by the lye.
> 
> A number of people in the recent past have put the egg directly into the lye, and it hasn't always turned out well.


Thx I'll defiantly do this next time Fingers crossed I didn't ruin it. 



Tara_H said:


> I'll be watching eagerly for updates! Egg soap is on my list for next week and I'm trying to get up the courage!


Thank you' I'll be posting pictures if it turns out' .


----------



## DeeAnna

I think you'd know by now if it had gone wrong, so it's probably fine. 

I used to make egg custard using a method I now know to not be the best way. It turned out fine ... maybe every other time. 

I suspect that's also true for making egg soap -- there are a number of methods people use. I'm sure they make good soap fairly often, but I hear about failures too. 

With the "dilute in the fat before adding lye" method the soap seems to turns out fine every time. At least in my experience it does.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

DeeAnna said:


> I think you'd know by now if it had gone wrong, so it's probably fine.
> 
> I used to make egg custard using a method I now know to not be the best way. It turned out fine ... maybe every other time.
> 
> I suspect that's also true for making egg soap -- there are a number of methods people use. I'm sure they make good soap fairly often, but I hear about failures too.
> 
> With the "dilute in the fat before adding lye" method the soap seems to turns out fine every time. At least in my experience it does.


Yay good to know.  Right before I tempered my egg w/ Lye  I had a brief moment thinking I probably should add this egg to the oil' then thought no I'll add it to the lye.  Soap looks pretty "The Top" that is. I was able to put the colors in trying to mimic your steps on the video' then I had more soap & kept layering, I thought well shucks its not going to look like your design I'll just use the the end of my chef's thermometer its thin to make swirly designs throughout & on top of the soap.  I put it in the cupboard wrapped it' no heating pad then moments ago covered the top cause it was firm enough @ this point.  If I have cooked egg' well I wont give it out, it will be for personal use having said that I did use Sodium Gluconate' somewhat covered if it has particles in it.  But the soap did look smooth when pouring into mold.


----------



## TashaBird

msunnerstood said:


> I just got done making a batch of shampoo bars for a friend and fellow volunteer whose search K9 passed away the other day. Jester was her first and had searched by her side for 8 years. She loves my shampoo bars so I made her favorite scent and i'll ship them down to her once they've sat for a few days and are solid.


I’m so sorry about your friends companion. That’s very kind of you to make her favorite product!

Yesterday’s soap bummer is in the oven trying to get saved. My extruder disc broke, then the layers fell apart.
I’ll call NS this week about my warped mold. I waited for 3 months while the premium was on back order, and they’re not cheap! My basic 7.5 isn’t warped and is great! The soap actually came out in weird angles due to the shape of the mold. NS is my favorite supplier, and I’m trusting they’ll make it right. 
I was really hoping for a “win” today. 
Not exactly what I had in my mind, but I’m happy with the results. It was a good learning experience and sort of what I was going for. 
Tomorrow clean soap stuff up and start making lotion bars and balms.


----------



## msunnerstood

TashaBird said:


> Yesterday’s soap bummer is in the oven trying to get saved. My extruder disc broke, then the layers fell apart.
> I’ll call NS this week about my warped mold. I waited for 3 months while the premium was on back order, and they’re not cheap! My basic 7.5 isn’t warped and is great! The soap actually came out in weird angles due to the shape of the mold. NS is my favorite supplier, and I’m trusting they’ll make it right.
> I was really hoping for a “win” today.
> Not exactly what I had in my mind, but I’m happy with the results. It was a good learning experience and sort of what I was going for.
> Tomorrow clean soap stuff up and start making lotion bars and balms.


I love the design!


----------



## Zing

We did a quick trip to my hometown to visit my elderly dad (*YAY*!  All of us are vaccinated, we actually went _inside _his apartment, wicky wicky what?).  He showed me a newspaper article about a local soaper who just opened her own shop after several years at a farmer's market, which you can read here New soapery, trading company opens in Sioux Falls on Saturday. Take a look inside:

So of course we had to go check this store out!  What a story.  She raises her own animals for the lard and tallow and grows her own herbs for colorants! Made me think of another certain natural color-er, @Dawni.  I'm so psyched that a Native American small business woman had such demand that she had outgrown her farmers market and opened a shop in a pandemic!  We restrained ourselves but I wanted one of everything.  I did get this one which is her best-seller, "Smoke Signals":



I was intrigued by her "packaging."  All of her soaps were unwrapped but had a stack of business-card-sized cards nearby with the ingredients.  

And then, we're driving home, stopped for gas somewhere out in the middle of Podunk County, Minnesota hardly a living soul around and there was an entire shelf of locally made soaps, chapsticks, and lip balms!  Seemingly I cannot turn around without encountering artisans!


----------



## AliOop

Today was the maiden voyage with both potato water AND my new stick blender. I love the SB - so quiet and no bubbles! 

Everything was going wonderfully until the FO discolored and accelerated the batter. What was supposed to be a top with swirled spring colors is a bunch of textured, camo-ish plops.

Ah well. Still gonna be nice soap, with a lard-tallow-shea-RBO-GM blend that is a family favorite. Plus, it's in the slab mold, which means that I'll finally get to use my new log splitter when it comes out of the mold tomorrow. Wheeee!


----------



## TashaBird

AliOop said:


> Today was the maiden voyage with both potato water AND my new stick blender. I love the SB - so quiet and no bubbles!
> 
> Everything was going wonderfully until the FO discolored and accelerated the batter. What was supposed to be a top with swirled spring colors is a bunch of textured, camo-ish plops.
> 
> Ah well. Still gonna be nice soap, with a lard-tallow-shea-RBO-GM blend that is a family favorite. Plus, it's in the slab mold, which means that I'll finally get to use my new log splitter when it comes out of the mold tomorrow. Wheeee!


That sounds like a great formula!


----------



## KiwiMoose

TashaBird said:


> Better than I expected! I thought they were going to be a disaster because my FO caused acceleration. Instead of soaping the next layer cooler, I panicked and soaped warmer.
> The orange layer riced a little too. That was the first time I’ve seen ricing. I left it covered on the heating pad for some extra time and it was ready to unmold and cut really fast! Because the green thickened too fast, I had to spackle some holes between the legs, but not too bad.
> I used 8th & Ocean by Nurture, but I was soaping at 100. Folks all say it behaves well at much lower.
> Also, my hologlitter melted. Must’ve been the ling heat. New premium mold!
> Dog Bless You!
> 
> Dawn dish soap escapes my floor when I wash a mountain of soap dishes.


How did you make the doggie?
ETA - just seen the owl.  So you make a loaf and push it through an extruder of some kind?


----------



## Babyshoes

KiwiMoose said:


> How did you make the doggie?
> ETA - just seen the owl.  So you make a loaf and push it through an extruder of some kind?



 Lisa at I Dream In Soap on you tube has a number of videos on this technique. She uses soap dough in an extruder, and sells discs for extruders. 

I'm not sure if @TashaBird used the same technique, but I'm sure she'll be along to confirm.


----------



## Jersey Girl

AliOop said:


> Today was the maiden voyage with both potato water AND my new stick blender. I love the SB - so quiet and no bubbles!
> 
> Everything was going wonderfully until the FO discolored and accelerated the batter. What was supposed to be a top with swirled spring colors is a bunch of textured, camo-ish plops.
> 
> Ah well. Still gonna be nice soap, with a lard-tallow-shea-RBO-GM blend that is a family favorite. Plus, it's in the slab mold, which means that I'll finally get to use my new log splitter when it comes out of the mold tomorrow. Wheeee!



Which SB did you end up getting?  Oooooooh....you have to let me know how you like the Bud Splitter. My finger continues to hover...


----------



## Tara_H

Looking at all those polymer clay tutorials, I remembered I still had an ancient pack of Fimo knocking around, so yesterday I had a stab at making a soap stamp.  This is the design (hardened), the idea is I will take an impression of this with the other half of the pack and then when that's baked it will function as a stamp to replicate this in a soap bar.




It's not quite working as hoped yet - the impression is not coming out great on the second piece, so I'm going to take the Dremel to it today and widen the marks to hopefully take better.

While I have it out I'm thinking to also use the Dremel on the Pringles can lid to make a pull-through template, so I'm trying to figure out now what kind of template makes an effective pattern...


----------



## Babyshoes

Still a bit soft to unmould! Can't wait to see how the inside comes out, it's an ITP swirl.

It's my first time using this silicone mould, I was getting stressed folding baking paper to use a plastic tub as a mould. I think it'll need to be quite firm to get it out without squishing it. 

Not sure about the colour variation that's visible in the photo, the spots are less obvious in person...


----------



## Tara_H

Babyshoes said:


> Can't wait to see how the inside comes out, it's an ITP swirl.


Gorgeous! I love the delicate little wisps!


----------



## Babyshoes

Tara_H said:


> Gorgeous! I love the delicate little wisps!


Thank you, those are just drops of mica in oil, then dragged a skewer through them. It's a very easy but fun technique for decorating the top.


----------



## AliOop

@Jersey Girl I purchased the Austria Muller SB. I wanted the one everyone was recommending (Cuisinart maybe?) but it was more expensive, and I was trying to squeeze in the log splitter purchase while staying within the gift card limits. I’m very happy with this SB so far, including the frother attachment that came with it. Very nice for dispersing mica!

@Babyshoes have you tried putting your mold in the freezer for about an hour? Then take it out and let it sit on the counter for 5-10 minutes. The resulting condensation really helps with clean mold release. It’s especially great for detailed cavity molds, but it works all kinds of molds to eliminate bunged corners, etc. Just remember to let it fully defrost before cutting.


----------



## Babyshoes

AliOop said:


> @Babyshoes have you tried putting your mold in the freezer for about an hour? If you then let it sit in the counter for 5-10 minutes, the resulting condensation really helps with clean mold release. It’s especially great for detailed cavity molds, but it works all kinds of molds to eliminate bunged corners, etc. Just remember to let it fully defrost before cutting.



Ooh, thanks for the tip! If it's still soft when I get back from the vet, I'll give that a go.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Yay good to know.  Right before I tempered my egg w/ Lye  I had a brief moment thinking I probably should add this egg to the oil' then thought no I'll add it to the lye. Soap looks pretty "The Top" that is. I was able to put the colors in trying to mimic your steps on the video' then I had more soap & kept layering, I thought well shucks its not going to look like your design I'll just use the the end of my chef's thermometer its thin to make swirly designs throughout & on top of the soap. I put it in the cupboard wrapped it' no heating pad then moments ago covered the top cause it was firm enough @ this point. If I have cooked egg' well I wont give it out, it will be for personal use having said that I did use Sodium Gluconate' somewhat covered if it has particles in it. But the soap did look smooth when pouring into mold.


@DeeAnna & Friends  "EggSoap" Yay it turned out perfect' well it did have some soda ash but i'm not complaining. Thank you DeeAnn for your help here & on your website. The name of my soap
 " You Crack Me Up"   


Peachy Clean Soap said:


> _I just finished making "Egg Soap" complements of @DeeAnna's Instructions on her website & YouTube video I watched yesterday. Mrs. Hen was gracious to have alerted me to her laying two egg's yesterday where I could find them' lol.  Decided to only use the Egg White cause I want the soap to remain white before adding two colors' so I mixed up the egg white really well' then I thought if I continue beating this egg white im gonna end up w/ meringue lol, my lye was a bit hot so decided to temper the egg white first w/ a little lye solution' that little amount of egg white turned so gelatinous I quickly poured it in the Lye' SB quickly' it mixed up nicely in the lye then I continued the soaping process. I was kinda between a rock & hard sopt concerning my "Fats" knowing Shea Butter likes to be Hot' but I didn't want cooked egg whites either so had no other choice in mixing lye/ egg in fats & oils @ about 100* still quite warm tried to reach a happy medium.  Fingers crossed it turns out, To Be Continued. . _





DeeAnna said:


> For the most reliable, consistent results, egg should always be mixed into the fats, not into the lye. Get the egg diluted first before it gets "cooked" by the lye.
> 
> A number of people in the recent past have put the egg directly into the lye, and it hasn't always turned out well.





Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Thx I'll defiantly do this next time Fingers crossed I didn't ruin it.
> 
> 
> Thank you' I'll be posting pictures if it turns out' .





DeeAnna said:


> I think you'd know by now if it had gone wrong, so it's probably fine.
> 
> I used to make egg custard using a method I now know to not be the best way. It turned out fine ... maybe every other time.
> 
> I suspect that's also true for making egg soap -- there are a number of methods people use. I'm sure they make good soap fairly often, but I hear about failures too.
> 
> With the "dilute in the fat before adding lye" method the soap seems to turns out fine every time. At least in my experience it does.



@DeeAnna & Friends
"Egg Soap" Yay it turned out' except for a little soda ash' but i'm not complaining very happy w/ it. Thx DeeAnna for your help here & Virtual.  the name of my soap  " You Crack Me Up"


----------



## Angie Gail

First time using enviroglitter in Mystic Gold from Nurture Soap in CP soap. I sprinkled a little in the mold so it would be on the top of the soap. This one is called Moonlit Night in blue and yellow with the glitter as the stars. It's scented with Dragon Moon from NS too.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Babyshoes said:


> Still a bit soft to unmould! Can't wait to see how the inside comes out, it's an ITP swirl.
> 
> It's my first time using this silicone mould, I was getting stressed folding baking paper to use a plastic tub as a mould. I think it'll need to be quite firm to get it out without squishing it.
> 
> Not sure about the colour variation that's visible in the photo, the spots are less obvious in person...
> 
> View attachment 55121


love your design' pretty.


----------



## TashaBird

KiwiMoose said:


> How did you make the doggie?
> ETA - just seen the owl.  So you make a loaf and push it through an extruder of some kind?


Soap dough with an extruder disc. I’ve used a few kinds but my current favorite are the discs from Soap Stamps & Stuff. The 2inch discs fit a jerky gun, and it’s great for my 7.5lb mold! I’m waiting on some custom ones from her now. The Facebook group has some good tutorials too. It’s hard to get some of the details, but I’m getting a little better at it.


----------



## KimW

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> "Egg Soap" Yay it turned out' except for a little soda ash' but i'm not complaining very happy w/ it. Thx DeeAnna for your help here & Virtual.  the name of my soap  " You Crack Me Up"


Too cute and pretty soap, and the perfect name.  Nicely done!  And a VERY nice soapy pic.  Love the bubbles on the rubber ducky!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

KimW said:


> Too cute and pretty soap, and the perfect name.  Nicely done!  And a VERY nice soapy pic.  Love the bubbles on the rubber ducky!


Awwww Thank you so much. ❤


----------



## Babyshoes

It came out easily about 24h after being made, pulled the sides away and turned it over, slightest push and it slid out. 

First ITP swirl that worked, I'm very happy with it. The bars are a little uneven since I'm just cutting them with a big knife, but not uneven enough to be an issue for home, friends and family. 
Hope the FO sticks, it's already much more subtle but rather nice. It was my partner's choice, so if it's still pleasant after the cure, I'll feel better about spending money on this hobby!


----------



## TashaBird

It’ll take a wash cloth test use in the shower when it’s done curing before I can know for sure. But they seem to have welded together.
*Sprayed the surfaces I could with RA.
*I put the whole thing back in the mold.
*Wrapped the whole mold in cling wrap, and then all of that in aluminum foil.
*Put that in the oven at 180 for 4 hours.
*Took it out and evenly as I could, w flat hand, from one end to the other, squished like heck!!!
It sliced nicely today. It was really hard, so shout out to my NS wire cutter!
Thanks to all y’all for your recommendations!!!


----------



## AliOop

@TashaBird 
Those look great! FWIW, my not-very-well-welded challenge soap actually improved after using it with water. That completely smoothed out the seams and made them stick together even better. I'm guessing yours will do the same!


----------



## GemstonePony

Made more shampoo bars over the weekend, along with a conditioner and a conditioner bar. Also, working on formulating a lotion for my face that doesn't use cetearyl alcohol because my face doesn't seem to like it. For soap, I've been looking at the design elements I want to learn, the fragrances I was hoping to use, and the oils and additives which are on my list to experiment with... and getting an instant headache because combining them all would be SO ill-advised, and I can't decide which direction to head first.


----------



## KimW

GemstonePony said:


> Also, working on formulating a lotion for my face that doesn't use cetearyl alcohol because my face doesn't seem to like it.


FWIW - Here's a post with my lotion recipe - the only one my face likes.  ETA: PM me if you'd like the complete recipe.  




__





						Best Lotion Preservative?
					

I've made the below lotion in small quantities for myself for years.  It's lovely and unless you go camping when it's 98 degrees out, it stays perfectly emulsified.  Now, my bestust friend has started begging/nagging me to send her some saying she doesn't care if it's not preserved.  Well - I...




					www.soapmakingforum.com


----------



## GemstonePony

KimW said:


> FWIW - Here's a post with my lotion recipe - the only one my face likes.  ETA: PM me if you'd like the complete recipe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best Lotion Preservative?
> 
> 
> I've made the below lotion in small quantities for myself for years.  It's lovely and unless you go camping when it's 98 degrees out, it stays perfectly emulsified.  Now, my bestust friend has started begging/nagging me to send her some saying she doesn't care if it's not preserved.  Well - I...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.soapmakingforum.com


Thank you! I just put in an order to lotion crafter this morning for Eumulgin SG and Polysorbate 60, but if neither of those pan out I'll PM you for the recipe. I did make a tiny batch this last weekend with some weaker emulsifiers, and I absolutely loved it... And then it got too cold, and it broke, and I couldn't persuade it to recombine, even with heating it back up again. So, I'm hoping to be able to recreate it, but, like, permanently instead of just for a few hours.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Woot! I shall call it Drunken Sailor. Didn’t have have enough beer in the freezer for the full water amount, so I went halvsies with sea water. Caribbean Teakwood FO.


----------



## AliOop

KiwiMoose said:


> Didn’t have have enough beer in the freezer for the full water amount....


... and why was that, hmmmmm???


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares

Not actually today, but after 3 years making soap I finally got myself one of those wooden molds with silicone lining that everyone has. Up until now I had been using a silicone mold ment for bread, so I went years having bread shaped soaps, which its fine, and the mold has served me well, its as good as new, but now I can finally have those perfectly square shaped soaps everyone has:

(the pink one with green top was a fail, FO accelerated, it was supposed to be strawberry but ended up smelling like play doh so I decided to reuse it on two different batches. Blue and white one also accelerates, but my aunt (and uncle) is quite fond of the smell (chamomille) and loves the not so perfect blue layers so I just make it for them. Black one is my usual space soap that I make to use up the soap balls I end up with after beveling.)


----------



## KiwiMoose

Just cut! Lighting not good coz it’s nighttime, but will take another in the morning for y’all:


----------



## Tara_H

New supplies arrived today!  Two new fragrance oils; plum and rhubarb, and rock salt and driftwood.  Also a new red mica which swears it's actually red, and some kaolin clay to test if it helps stick my scents.  And little round silicone moulds so I can finish off the soap dough flowers I did the other day.

So!

On the one hand I want to be sensible and do science and only change one thing at a time... On the other hand, after the stress of yesterday I kind of want to throw caution to the wind and use the new rhubarb scent, new red mica, newly formulated recipe, including eggs and goats milk both for the first time, and try a rhubarb-and-custard inspired pull-through with the prepared tube I didn't get to use.

Where's my enablers?


----------



## GemstonePony

Tara_H said:


> New supplies arrived today!  Two new fragrance oils; plum and rhubarb, and rock salt and driftwood.  Also a new red mica which swears it's actually red, and some kaolin clay to test if it helps stick my scents.  And little round silicone moulds so I can finish off the soap dough flowers I did the other day.
> 
> So!
> 
> On the one hand I want to be sensible and do science and only change one thing at a time... On the other hand, after the stress of yesterday I kind of want to throw caution to the wind and use the new rhubarb scent, new red mica, newly formulated recipe, including eggs and goats milk both for the first time, and try a rhubarb-and-custard inspired pull-through with the prepared tube I didn't get to use.
> 
> Where's my enablers?


Do it! With so many things that can go wrong, at least one of them is likely to go right!*

*Results not guaranteed. Please soap responsibly.


----------



## InnuendOhs

Just cut my newest soap, Blood Orange and Goji Berry! Happy with it   Also working on pictures!


----------



## Corsara

Tara_H said:


> New supplies arrived today!  Two new fragrance oils; plum and rhubarb, and rock salt and driftwood.  Also a new red mica which swears it's actually red, and some kaolin clay to test if it helps stick my scents.  And little round silicone moulds so I can finish off the soap dough flowers I did the other day.
> 
> So!
> 
> On the one hand I want to be sensible and do science and only change one thing at a time... On the other hand, after the stress of yesterday I kind of want to throw caution to the wind and use the new rhubarb scent, new red mica, newly formulated recipe, including eggs and goats milk both for the first time, and try a rhubarb-and-custard inspired pull-through with the prepared tube I didn't get to use.
> 
> Where's my enablers?


Rock salt and drift wood sounds amazing! Where is it from?


----------



## Tara_H

Corsara said:


> Rock salt and drift wood sounds amazing! Where is it from?


It's from an Irish company called Bomar (bomar.ie). It's actually not quite what I was expecting, although I'm not entirely sure what I was expecting. It's quite sophisticated, it reminds me of a very special weekend I spent at a seaside spa resort in France


----------



## Tinkerbelle

I cut the soap I made yesterday, tried to do a clamshell swirl but it just became too thick too fast.  But I like how it looks, a happy little accident per Bob Ross.  The brown/green is kelp powder which I’m experimenting with in order to get a hint of ocean.  It smells pretty fishy but from researching posts on SMF I’ve read it can fade somewhat.  Thanks for letting me share my fun


----------



## Babyshoes

Tara_H said:


> New supplies arrived today!  Two new fragrance oils; plum and rhubarb, and rock salt and driftwood.  Also a new red mica which swears it's actually red, and some kaolin clay to test if it helps stick my scents.  And little round silicone moulds so I can finish off the soap dough flowers I did the other day.
> 
> So!
> 
> On the one hand I want to be sensible and do science and only change one thing at a time... On the other hand, after the stress of yesterday I kind of want to throw caution to the wind and use the new rhubarb scent, new red mica, newly formulated recipe, including eggs and goats milk both for the first time, and try a rhubarb-and-custard inspired pull-through with the prepared tube I didn't get to use.
> 
> Where's my enablers?




[Whispers] Doooo iiiiiiittt! [/Whispers]


----------



## AliOop

Babyshoes said:


> [Whispers] Doooo iiiiiiittt! [/Whispers]


I'll help, I'll help!

DO IT DO IT DO IT!!


----------



## Jersey Girl

Tara_H said:


> New supplies arrived today!
> Where's my enablers?
> [/QUOTE
> 
> We are right here silly!  Go for it!



Today’s soapy thing is another test of a wedding favor soap for my daughter. I think she’s going to like the pastel colors better.


----------



## AliOop

@Jersey Girl Gasp! There are not enough LOVE emojis for this soap!! 

Have you considered marketing to wedding planners? They'd probably love to give out your cards for custom wedding soaps.


----------



## earlene

Gorgeous, *Jersey Girl*! Did you make those flowers, too? Oh, I see you did!  Your *Lovely flowers*.


----------



## Tara_H

Alright, you mad lot, this is how it turned out!  As you can see it's not exactly what you might call a pull-through  




I was all prepared after yesterday with my warming materials ready ahead of time, masterbatched my lye, what could go wrong, right? 

As it turns out, it's a bad idea to measure directly into the jug from a jerry can full of masterbatched lye (no duh) and when my hand slipped I got 27 more grams than I had bargained for! By the time I calculated and added the extra oils there was a thick trace going on and no stopping it 

Luckily I had a plan B prepared in the shape of a loaf mould, so I was still able to split and colour, fragrance and plop in the batter.  I even did a bit of a swirl, because go big or go home, right?!

Apart from the form factor it's the soap I was going for, so going to call it a success, on balance.

P.S. I chickened out on the eggs and milk, that will be an adventure for another day.


----------



## KiwiMoose

It’s daylight now-pic as promised.


----------



## GemstonePony

Tara_H said:


> Alright, you mad lot, this is how it turned out!  As you can see it's not exactly what you might call a pull-through
> 
> View attachment 55187
> 
> 
> I was all prepared after yesterday with my warming materials ready ahead of time, masterbatched my lye, what could go wrong, right?
> 
> As it turns out, it's a bad idea to measure directly into the jug from a jerry can full of masterbatched lye (no duh) and when my hand slipped I got 27 more grams than I had bargained for! By the time I calculated and added the extra oils there was a thick trace going on and no stopping it
> 
> Luckily I had a plan B prepared in the shape of a loaf mould, so I was still able to split and colour, fragrance and plop in the batter.  I even did a bit of a swirl, because go big or go home, right?!
> 
> Apart from the form factor it's the soap I was going for, so going to call it a success, on balance.
> 
> P.S. I chickened out on the eggs and milk, that will be an adventure for another day.


Looks like a fantastic save, and a good learning experience!


----------



## KimW

Alfa_Lazcares said:


> Not actually today, but after 3 years making soap I finally got myself one of those wooden molds with silicone lining that everyone has. Up until now I had been using a silicone mold ment for bread, so I went years having bread shaped soaps, which its fine, and the mold has served me well, its as good as new, but now I can finally have those perfectly square shaped soaps everyone has:
> 
> (the pink one with green top was a fail, FO accelerated, it was supposed to be strawberry but ended up smelling like play doh so I decided to reuse it on two different batches. Blue and white one also accelerates, but my aunt (and uncle) is quite fond of the smell (chamomille) and loves the not so perfect blue layers so I just make it for them. Black one is my usual space soap that I make to use up the soap balls I end up with after beveling.)


Wohoo!  Congrats!  I have yet to grow up and get a silicone mold, but perhaps I should.  Very pretty soaps, and I much liked reading the stories behind them.  I really like the one with the curls!


----------



## Jersey Girl

AliOop said:


> @Jersey Girl Gasp! There are not enough LOVE emojis for this soap!!
> 
> Have you considered marketing to wedding planners? They'd probably love to give out your cards for custom wedding soaps.



Thank you! 
I would love to generate some business making favors. I need to do some research and reach out to some planners. More marketing less production needs to be happening here. 



KiwiMoose said:


> It’s daylight now-pic as promised.
> View attachment 55190



I love this!  Looks like Planet Earth!


----------



## MarinaB

White color bar - sheep milk. Souffle style.
White and french pink clay, also souffle.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Alfa_Lazcares said:


> Not actually today, but after 3 years making soap I finally got myself one of those wooden molds with silicone lining that everyone has. Up until now I had been using a silicone mold ment for bread, so I went years having bread shaped soaps, which its fine, and the mold has served me well, its as good as new, but now I can finally have those perfectly square shaped soaps everyone has:
> 
> (the pink one with green top was a fail, FO accelerated, it was supposed to be strawberry but ended up smelling like play doh so I decided to reuse it on two different batches. Blue and white one also accelerates, but my aunt (and uncle) is quite fond of the smell (chamomille) and loves the not so perfect blue layers so I just make it for them. Black one is my usual space soap that I make to use up the soap balls I end up with after beveling.)


Very pretty 



Jersey Girl said:


> Today’s soapy thing is another test of a wedding favor soap for my daughter. I think she’s going to like the pastel colors better.
> View attachment 55186


Just Beautiful


----------



## AliOop

Today's soapy thing was to make vegan soaps for my hairdresser who wants to sell them at her station. Great time to make my first ever batch of ZNSC, right? I went with the bastile version with 85% light OO, 15% CO, and 5% castor, plus sorbitol for bubbles.  

Used the heat transfer method to melt the CO since I was too impatient to wait for the faux seawater-lye solution to cool. Added the other oils, and batter was at 110 when I had the bright (!) idea to use an accelerating fragrance so that it wouldn't take all that OO so long to trace. 

Right. Five seconds in, aaaannd.... pudding! Y'all thought the TCS challenge last month was a messy thing, but tonight's session ended with soap everywhere! There was plopping into the cavity molds with the spatula. There was swirling it around to smoosh the batter into the details (no time to run for the paint brush). There was banging, smacking, and soap slopping all over the mold, the table, the soap bowl, just everywhere! I'm a scraper who hates to waste soap batter, but it was a losing battle. 

Anyway, these naughty children were finally tucked into bed for the night. Let's hope they are little angels in the morning.


----------



## Tara_H

Wow, @AliOop there's quite a contrast between the chaotic picture you paint in your story and the incredibly neat photo of the soaps all tucked in!   

So far this morning I cut the rhubarb soap from last night which is disappointingly un-rhubarby at this point, but reasonably pretty apart from all the air bubbles, and I've been pondering over another batch from late last night.

I decided to try a small batch with the other FO to see if it plays nicely, so I made a few little pucks - but when I added the FO to the batter which was just about at trace, this was the result 


Hopefully the picture is clear enough, but it went sort of very slightly grainy. Is this ricing? It doesn't look like pictures of ricing I've seen before but I've never had it happen to me for comparison.  I used the SB to try to blend it back in but I'm not sure if it got to being smooth before I had a thick trace again and another emergency plopping.


----------



## Vicki C

Wasn’t today, but on Sunday I tried out using astaxanthin, a plant pigment, with different concentrations and different secondary colorants. It looked red in the bottle but came out orange, which I know I can get from beta carotene (this was from astaxanthin supplements that I think had beta carotene added). I’m interested in finding a red natural colorant - I know I can get red mica (have some from NS actually). L-R, top to bottom, astaxanthin with increasing concentrations, red iron oxide, annatto, turmeric, iron oxide blue tint, annatto again, iron oxide yellow, titanium dioxide, charcoal. They look less like all the same color now that they have hardened.


----------



## SPowers

Jersey Girl said:


> Today’s soapy thing is another test of a wedding favor soap for my daughter. I think she’s going to like the pastel colors better.
> View attachment 55186



this soap is beyond gorgeous!  my words are gone!


----------



## TashaBird

@AliOop you sure cleaned it up to look like a well behaved scene!



Yesterday I wrapped a bunch of soap. And, I’ve set up my farmers market table in the garage for practice. Also, got some new FO I’m excited to try! Awaken from NS is very lively! I hope it behaves.


----------



## violets2217

Ok... woke up today and started to pay some bills and balance checking account & found out my stimulus and tax refund have been deposited!  Bills are paid but now 4 tabs are open with all my usual soap suppliers... and items are in cart! Going through supplies to see what I actually need, but I want to add so much more! HELP!!! Me decide what to add...


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Tara_H said:


> Alright, you mad lot, this is how it turned out!  As you can see it's not exactly what you might call a pull-through
> 
> View attachment 55187
> 
> 
> I was all prepared after yesterday with my warming materials ready ahead of time, masterbatched my lye, what could go wrong, right?
> 
> As it turns out, it's a bad idea to measure directly into the jug from a jerry can full of masterbatched lye (no duh) and when my hand slipped I got 27 more grams than I had bargained for! By the time I calculated and added the extra oils there was a thick trace going on and no stopping it
> 
> Luckily I had a plan B prepared in the shape of a loaf mould, so I was still able to split and colour, fragrance and plop in the batter.  I even did a bit of a swirl, because go big or go home, right?!
> 
> Apart from the form factor it's the soap I was going for, so going to call it a success, on balance.
> 
> P.S. I chickened out on the eggs and milk, that will be an adventure for another day.


Wow love your soap & designs. Just Beautiful. 



violets2217 said:


> Ok... woke up today and started to pay some bills and balance checking account & found out my stimulus and tax refund have been deposited!  Bills are paid but now 4 tabs are open with all my usual soap suppliers... and items are in cart! Going through supplies to see what I actually need, but I want to add so much more! HELP!!! Me decide what to add...


Happy Soap Shopping 



Vicki C said:


> Wasn’t today, but on Sunday I tried out using astaxanthin, a plant pigment, with different concentrations and different secondary colorants. It looked red in the bottle but came out orange, which I know I can get from beta carotene (this was from astaxanthin supplements that I think had beta carotene added). I’m interested in finding a red natural colorant - I know I can get red mica (have some from NS actually). L-R, top to bottom, astaxanthin with increasing concentrations, red iron oxide, annatto, turmeric, iron oxide blue tint, annatto again, iron oxide yellow, titanium dioxide, charcoal. They look less like all the same color now that they have hardened.
> View attachment 55203
> View attachment 55204
> View attachment 55205


your colors look amazing.



SoapWitch said:


> Not today, but in the last few months I created Soap Stencils... And brought them to the surface. Here are a few things I created with stencils designed for myself and other soap makers.
> View attachment 55207
> View attachment 55208
> View attachment 55209


Very Nice' 

 Happy St. Patricks Day 
I've ordered more supplies' Pine Tar & FO's i'm looking forward to creating pine tar soap. Its been on my to do list over a year.  Happy Soaping Friends...


----------



## Tara_H

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Happy St. Patricks Day


And to you!

In honour of the day I'm making a green soap with plenty of alcohol!    (I'm Irish so I'm allowed say things like that )

Remelting my transparent soap to see if it will function as MP soap - it melted at about 55C, with the encouragement of a splash or two of alcohol.  Hopefully it will set back up properly and will become part of a Kryptonite soap I'm planning...


----------



## Angie Gail

Tara_H said:


> And to you!
> 
> In honour of the day I'm making a green soap with plenty of alcohol!    (I'm Irish so I'm allowed say things like that )
> 
> Remelting my transparent soap to see if it will function as MP soap - it melted at about 55C, with the encouragement of a splash or two of alcohol.  Hopefully it will set back up properly and will become part of a Kryptonite soap I'm planning...
> 
> View attachment 55210
> View attachment 55211
> View attachment 55212
> View attachment 55213


Oooh Kryptonite soap sounds very interesting! Definitely want to see that.


----------



## AliOop

@TashaBird @Tara_H  I guess I should have taken pics before the clean-up, eh? Would have been more entertaining than viewing those innocent soap bars sitting quietly in their molds! 

But if you look closely at the pic, you can see LOTS of soap batter smeared between the cavities...I had cleaned up everywhere else, but was too tired at that point to wipe the mold edges. Fortunately, they came out pretty cleanly this morning. The details on most bars were not at all sharp, as to be expected due to the thick trace. So, these will probably become sample bars. They still smell good and are a nice creamy color.


----------



## MarinaB

Just got a delivery - mulberry silk  It would be my first time using silk. 
I am a brand new soapmaker.


----------



## Jersey Girl

AliOop said:


> Today's soapy thing was to make vegan soaps for my hairdresser who wants to sell them at her station. Great time to make my first ever batch of ZNSC, right? I went with the bastile version with 85% light OO, 15% CO, and 5% castor, plus sorbitol for bubbles.
> 
> Used the heat transfer method to melt the CO since I was too impatient to wait for the faux seawater-lye solution to cool. Added the other oils, and batter was at 110 when I had the bright (!) idea to use an accelerating fragrance so that it wouldn't take all that OO so long to trace.
> 
> Right. Five seconds in, aaaannd.... pudding! Y'all thought the TCS challenge last month was a messy thing, but tonight's session ended with soap everywhere! There was plopping into the cavity molds with the spatula. There was swirling it around to smoosh the batter into the details (no time to run for the paint brush). There was banging, smacking, and soap slopping all over the mold, the table, the soap bowl, just everywhere! I'm a scraper who hates to waste soap batter, but it was a losing battle.
> 
> Anyway, these naughty children were finally tucked into bed for the night. Let's hope they are little angels in the morning.
> 
> View attachment 55196



You would never know the hell they put you through...they look so angelic in this picture!


----------



## AliOop

Jersey Girl said:


> You would never know the hell they put you through...they look so angelic in this picture!


... hence the reference to "children."


----------



## InnuendOhs

TashaBird said:


> Yesterday I wrapped a bunch of soap. And, I’ve set up my farmers market table in the garage for practice. Also, got some new FO I’m excited to try! Awaken from NS is very lively! I hope it behaves.



Awaken is a favorite of mine, and always behaves beautifully!  
Hope you love it as much as we do!


----------



## Tara_H

Angie Gail said:


> Oooh Kryptonite soap sounds very interesting! Definitely want to see that.


Kryptonite phase 1 complete!
(I feel like a super villain now, cooking this up in my lab)


----------



## Jersey Girl

Tara_H said:


> Kryptonite phase 1 complete!
> (I feel like a super villain now, cooking this up in my lab)
> View attachment 55215



Awesome!  I love your energy and enthusiasm!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Tara_H said:


> I decided to try a small batch with the other FO to see if it plays nicely, so I made a few little pucks - but when I added the FO to the batter which was just about at trace, this was the result
> View attachment 55202
> 
> Hopefully the picture is clear enough, but it went sort of very slightly grainy. Is this ricing? It doesn't look like pictures of ricing I've seen before but I've never had it happen to me for comparison.  I used the SB to try to blend it back in but I'm not sure if it got to being smooth before I had a thick trace again and another emergency plopping.


To me - that looks like your oils got too cool and one of them started to re-solidify? AKA stearic spots?


----------



## Tara_H

KiwiMoose said:


> To me - that looks like your oils got too cool and one of them started to re-solidify? AKA stearic spots?


Ah - could definitely be! Things getting too cool unexpectedly is the bane of my soaping life these days...


----------



## Mobjack Bay

maryloucb said:


> Here’s the matcha soap cut. Such a pretty color, but I imagine it will all turn the olive green eventually and then fade from there.


You achieved a really beautiful green!  I’m curious (and if you don’t mind sharing) - Did you use infused oil, powder or both?


----------



## msunnerstood

finally did something soapy. Strawberry peach champagne. I used here comes the bride. sparkle me plenty, and koi from MM, Trial by fire from nurture and some bio chunky glitter I found. cant wait to cut it.








InnuendOhs said:


> Just cut my newest soap, Blood Orange and Goji Berry! Happy with it   Also working on pictures!
> 
> View attachment 55179


Beautiful! and one of my favorite scents!


----------



## Jersey Girl

msunnerstood said:


> finally did something soapy. Strawberry peach champagne. I used here comes the bride. sparkle me plenty, and koi from MM, Trial by fire from nurture and some bio chunky glitter I found. cant wait to cut it.
> 
> View attachment 55223



That looks amazing  and good enough to eat!  Can’t wait to see the cut!


----------



## Tara_H

Well, my evil plan has suffered a setback in the form of lumpy and discoloured soap!  annoyingly the liquid dye which doesn't like to cooperate continued not cooperating... At least I'm narrowing down the problem, seems the yellow is at least partly stable in CP but the blue has vanished entirely.




But I will not be deterred!  In true mad scientist fashion I have disassembled it into its component parts and will melt it down (with more alcohol of course) to create something even more powerful!




I would just cut my losses, but I don't want to waste the fragrance mix which I created specially, and which my husband assures me is refreshing but slightly sinister.  (Lime, grapefruit, lemongrass and just a hint of peppermint)


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

msunnerstood said:


> finally did something soapy. Strawberry peach champagne. I used here comes the bride. sparkle me plenty, and koi from MM, Trial by fire from nurture and some bio chunky glitter I found. cant wait to cut it.
> 
> View attachment 55223


Beautiful & love the colors of them strawberry's.


----------



## MarinaB

Everything is ready to set up an infusion to get Brahmi oil.


----------



## Tara_H

Muhahahahaha


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Tara_H said:


> Muhahahahaha
> 
> View attachment 55235


WOW love them colors.


----------



## SoapWitch

TashaBird said:


> @AliOop you sure cleaned it up to look like a well behaved scene!
> 
> @SoapWitch those are beautiful! I love the layered ones. I’ll have to give it a try some day.
> 
> Yesterday I wrapped a bunch of soap. And, I’ve set up my farmers market table in the garage for practice. Also, got some new FO I’m excited to try! Awaken from NS is very lively! I hope it behaves.



Big thank you! I support your desire to stencil on a soap. One of my nemesis has been labeling and wrapping soaps, due to the intricate tops I put on. I find it a please to label and wrap stenciled soaps. And so much faster.


----------



## maryloucb

Mobjack Bay said:


> You achieved a really beautiful green!  I’m curious (and if you don’t mind sharing) - Did you use infused oil, powder or both?


I used powder, and probably too much of it! But I was excited! After I dumped it all in I thought to myself that maybe I should have dispersed it in some oil, but it actually blended in pretty nicely. It has now turned a very dark olive green all the way through.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

maryloucb said:


> I used powder, and probably too much of it! But I was excited! After I dumped it all in I thought to myself that maybe I should have dispersed it in some oil, but it actually blended in pretty nicely. It has now turned a very dark olive green all the way through.


Thanks!  I haven’t heard of anyone adding powder directly.  Keep us updated!


----------



## The_Phoenix

Tara_H said:


> Muhahahahaha
> 
> View attachment 55235


Oh my...  

On my phone it looks like broccoli.


----------



## violets2217

maryloucb said:


> I used powder, and probably too much of it! But I was excited! After I dumped it all in I thought to myself that maybe I should have dispersed it in some oil, but it actually blended in pretty nicely. It has now turned a very dark olive green all the way through.


Anytime I use green tea powder, I love how it turn varying shades of brown with specks throughout. Maybe I don’t use enough for it to stay green? Beautiful soap!


----------



## KimW

Tara_H said:


> Kryptonite phase 1 complete!
> (I feel like a super villain now, cooking this up in my lab)
> View attachment 55215


ooooooohhhhhhh - prrreeeeetttyyyyyyyy



Tara_H said:


> Muhahahahaha
> 
> View attachment 55235


That looks SO crazy cool!  Love it.


----------



## Tara_H

The_Phoenix said:


> Oh my...
> 
> 
> 
> On my phone it looks like broccoli.


Oh come on now, it's not THAT evil!   



KimW said:


> That looks SO crazy cool!  Love it.


Thanks! I'm totally itching to cut it now but I don't want to rush things and make a mess of it at the last minute so I'm being very strong and ignoring it until the morning!


----------



## AliOop

The_Phoenix said:


> On my phone it looks like broccoli.


Same!!


----------



## msunnerstood

Here is the cut of the Strawberry Peach Champagne.


----------



## Jersey Girl

AliOop said:


> Same!!



Steamed to perfection I might add!



msunnerstood said:


> Here is the cut of the Strawberry Peach Champagne.
> 
> View attachment 55253



Fabulous!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

msunnerstood said:


> Here is the cut of the Strawberry Peach Champagne.
> 
> View attachment 55253


Omgosh love it.


----------



## AliOop

msunnerstood said:


> Here is the cut of the Strawberry Peach Champagne.
> 
> View attachment 55253


That is so beautiful! Was it HP??


----------



## msunnerstood

AliOop said:


> That is so beautiful! Was it HP??


Thanks! Not this time no.  I switch off between HP and CP these days.


----------



## The_Phoenix

Tara_H said:


> Oh come on now, it's not THAT evil!


I love broccoli!!! Seriously, it looks cool.


----------



## Tara_H

This morning we went into town and did some errands, I dropped off a sample of soap for the ladies at the pharmacy and they were delighted with it, they've been helping answer all my weird questions so I figured they'd be interested to see the output ☺
I also swung by the butcher's and scored some unprocessed tallow... Never thought I'd be so happy to get 1.3kg of fat in a bag 
So I guess my Friday evening plans involve rendering tallow from scratch!

Just now finished another pull through attempt - well, it smells amazing! I very nearly forgot that the yellow stuff wasn't actually custard... Probably far from perfect, and I only did the two colours, but definitely an improvement. For a start, the pull through tool pulled through more or less ok. Although I may have gone too fast since it brought a chunk of batter out with it... In any case we'll see tomorrow, I guess!

Edit: apparently I'll be shopping for a new stick blender also...


----------



## maryloucb

I just spent a lot of money on essential oils


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Here is a good place for Skin Care' Soaping' Cosmetics. Educational Tools' Free Recipes W/ instructions. tons of product.  I'd like to make Skin Care Products starting w/ a good moisturizer for mature aging skin.  I found this site over a year ago & re-visited it again today the name is   ( MakingCosmetics.com ) thought I'd share again.

Today I made CP Pineapple / Coconut Scented Soap' both FO behaved well' but the Coconut FO probably will darken some' I did use a 3/4 tea of cocoa powder in half of the batter along w/most of the FO, it did start to get a little hot the top started to split' but that happens hopefully it will reseal when it cools down. 
I' don't think i'll ever get tired of watching Lye & Fats Magically Turn To Soap' Its just hits the "Wow Amazing Factor Button W/ Me" . 

I'm waiting for my PineTar to come in' really excited to make my first PineTar Soap. I ordered it from Tractor Supply when its delivered to store I'll pick it up.



Tara_H said:


> This morning we went into town and did some errands, I dropped off a sample of soap for the ladies at the pharmacy and they were delighted with it, they've been helping answer all my weird questions so I figured they'd be interested to see the output ☺
> I also swung by the butcher's and scored some unprocessed tallow... Never thought I'd be so happy to get 1.3kg of fat in a bag
> So I guess my Friday evening plans involve rendering tallow from scratch!
> 
> Just now finished another pull through attempt - well, it smells amazing! I very nearly forgot that the yellow stuff wasn't actually custard... Probably far from perfect, and I only did the two colours, but definitely an improvement. For a start, the pull through tool pulled through more or less ok. Although I may have gone too fast since it brought a chunk of batter out with it... In any case we'll see tomorrow, I guess!
> 
> Edit: apparently I'll be shopping for a new stick blender also...
> View attachment 55271


Wow fantastic score of Tallow' Yay .  I had to laugh when I read your post " only a fellow soaper truly understands your excitement when getting a bag of fat!.  ( It's a soap thing' they don't understand ) lol


----------



## Mobjack Bay

It’s been two years since I made my first batch of soap, which was of the crock pot variety. The pieces I still have are  DOS-free , perhaps due to all of the coconut oil I used . After a lot of reading here, I finally worked up the nerve to try a batch of cp soap a week or two later.  Learning how to mix lye turned out to be a lot easier than memorizing the alphabet soup of acronyms we use.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Mobjack Bay said:


> It’s been two years since I made my first batch of soap, which was of the crock pot variety. The pieces I still have are  DOS-free , perhaps due to all of the coconut oil I used . After a lot of reading here, I finally worked up the nerve to try a batch of cp soap a week or two later.  Learning how to mix lye turned out to be a lot easier than memorizing the alphabet soup of acronyms we use.


Happy Soap Anniversary.


----------



## KimW

@Mobjack Bay  - Yes, Happy Soap Anniversary!


----------



## Corsara

KimW said:


> @Mobjack Bay  - Yes, Happy Soap Anniversary!


Ooh, can this be a thing? Can I get my husband to buy me soap supplies for my Soaping Anniversary?!


----------



## KimW

Corsara said:


> Ooh, can this be a thing? Can I get my husband to buy me soap supplies for my Soaping Anniversary?!


Yes!


----------



## TashaBird

Yesterday was my soapaversary! I planned a fun fancy soap. But instead I’m busting out lotion bars and balms for my first farmers market Sunday. So my soapaversary soap will have to wait until next week. I love this group and all y’all soapers!!!
I’m so happy that my recipes for these are FINALLY exactly the right amount! Scraping that last bit into the molds is such a great feeling!!!


----------



## Angie Gail

TashaBird said:


> Yesterday was my soapaversary! I planned a fun fancy soap. But instead I’m busting out lotion bars and balms for my first farmers market Sunday. So my soapaversary soap will have to wait until next week. I love this group and all y’all soapers!!!
> I’m so happy that my recipes for these are FINALLY exactly the right amount! Scraping that last bit into the molds is such a great feeling!!!


You're set up looks really good! Good luck!


----------



## Catscankim

TashaBird said:


> Yesterday was my soapaversary! I planned a fun fancy soap. But instead I’m busting out lotion bars and balms for my first farmers market Sunday. So my soapaversary soap will have to wait until next week. I love this group and all y’all soapers!!!
> I’m so happy that my recipes for these are FINALLY exactly the right amount! Scraping that last bit into the molds is such a great feeling!!!


Oh my gosh good luck with your first market! I wish I was close enough to come help you!

I've done nothing soapy but spend money replenishing fragrances LOL. I literally have 2oz of each of my left over fo's...but there is a reason that I have two ounces...because they are ones that I made batches with and didn't like so much. Except the Lemon Bar from BB...I have a bottle of that, but I don't really know what to make as far as design or swirls. Guess I am on kind of a writers block.

Spent so much time trying to figure out what soapy thing I want to make...it's getting too late. And I ordered a bunch of garden stuff...mulch, soil, etc that I need to pick up in the morning. I need to get my front garden in order because it is starting to look like the Adams Family lives here. I was supposed to move, but now I am not, so my garden took the back burner. My garden used to be my pride and joy . It will be again, it's just gonna take a lot of tlc. My neighbors probably hate me right now LOL.

I had my eye on a log splitter. But I really gotta get the front of my house in order first. 

Funny story... I was at the pool hall one day to have "a couple" of drinks, which turned out more than a couple. So I took an uber home...literally cost me $6 because I live a few blocks away. I called an uber the next morning to go get my car. My next day walk of shame back to the bar driver was my neighbor across the street LOL. "whats going on with your house?" he said, looking at the overgrown mash of half dead plants and one REALLY overgrown bougainvillea. So now am I not only really uncomfortable 3 minute drive back to the bar from my neighbor, I also have to explain why the pretty garden in my front looks so bad. THE LONGEST 3 MINUTES OF MY LIFE.

So not too much other soapy stuff going on this weekend LOL


----------



## penelopejane

Murphy’s law.

I’ve been soaping for 5 years.  I’ve made hundreds and hundreds of batches of soap. I am making soap for my son’s wedding favours so of course everything that can go wrong has.  It’s one of my standard recipes but it has a fragrance that I use in another soap.  All fine.

Australia has a huge shortage of FOs at the moment and it is desperately difficult to get anything.  Of course I can’t get the FO they want from my regular supplier.  Amazingly I found the FO at a candle supply shop for twice the price, of course.  Regardless I ordered 2 bottles – enough to do 7 batches – an extra one just incase.

I am doing cavity molds with a silicone mat decoration in the bottom and stamping them with their names and the date of the wedding.
First 2 batches I made something happened and they are blotchy.  Might have been the temperature but could have been because I took it to emulsion, decanted it into a jug, mixed it and then poured.  So there might have been some differently mixed parts on the top when I scraped them level.  I don’t know I am usually pretty careful, but that is all can imagine it must be. 

I only have enough silicone mats to do 24 soaps at a time and I have to wait 24 hours to unmold them and stamp them.  Have you ever stamped soap?  It’s insane. Yes, I do use plastic wrap so I can get the stamp out of the soap. It is still insane.  You have to get the stamp positioned perfectly – I worked that out during testing and marked the stamp so I know where to line it up on the soap – and then press exactly evenly on the stamp, not too heavy (it bends the soap if it’s too heavy) but not too light (you won’t see it if it’s too light).  So 1 have 2 failed batched because of the mix, 10 of which would have been failures anyway because of stamping despite my testing.

Batches 3 & 4. Batch 3 must have had some water in the corner of some of the molds and they are weird.  Batch 4 is perfect.  I think I have about 6 that didn’t work out because of stamping or water but I have at least one perfect batch.

Batches 5 & 6.  I poured the first batch and put it to bed.  Made the second batch and was pouring it when I noticed the silicone mats on the bench and realized batch 5 didn’t have the mats in the base of the molds. How I didn’t see this as I was pouring the mix in I do not know.

So far (if batch 6 worked) I have 2 usable batches.  I need another 4 batches but probably 5 or even 6 if my current success rate continues. So I have to go back to the horribly expensive FO supplier and by another 2 bottles of FO.

When my daughter-in-law rang to ask how it was going I said “wonderful”, sent her photos of 2 successful soaps and went and ate a block of chocolate.  It was either that or cry.

The only little positive thing about the whole episode is that I'm going to have heaps of seconds for my friends (lately I haven't had many seconds because I've been selling well and I haven't been stuffing up much). But, will they want soap with my son and DIL's name and wedding date on them?


----------



## Tara_H

Ok these are not the most professional looking soaps but I'm still pretty pleased with them!




In fairness a lot of the sloppiness was caused by my difficulty cutting them this morning, they were probably not quite long enough out of the freezer.

The rest was partly due to the red mica not having been sufficiently pre-dispersed, so I had to stir it more than I wanted, which meant the two colours were different thicknesses. And partly due to the squeezy bottles still getting too cold at the tops about halfway through, so I resorted to pouring straight from the jugs at that point.

Luckily I had made tons of extra batter against just such an eventuality, and what didn't fit in the tube ended up as two different swirly lots.




The first one is the more 'planned' one, using the rest of the reasonably fluid batter from the jugs, dropping the yellow into the red from a height and then swirling with one of the gear ties.  The second one was created by the sophisticated technique of squeezing what I could out of the squeezy bottles, scraping in all the remnants, and giving it a bit of a stir and a lot of tapping to try to make it settle.   

They smell _perfectly_ like rhubarb and custard, and between those and the gently beefy smell of the tallow rendering, it smells like some lovely Sunday dinners in our kitchen...


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

TashaBird said:


> Yesterday was my soapaversary! I planned a fun fancy soap. But instead I’m busting out lotion bars and balms for my first farmers market Sunday. So my soapaversary soap will have to wait until next week. I love this group and all y’all soapers!!!
> I’m so happy that my recipes for these are FINALLY exactly the right amount! Scraping that last bit into the molds is such a great feeling!!!


Looks Wonderful & Your gonna do great.  If I was @ your flee market I defiantly stop to see all your wonderful items & buy something for sure.  .


----------



## Jersey Girl

TashaBird said:


> Yesterday was my soapaversary! I planned a fun fancy soap. But instead I’m busting out lotion bars and balms for my first farmers market Sunday. So my soapaversary soap will have to wait until next week. I love this group and all y’all soapers!!!
> I’m so happy that my recipes for these are FINALLY exactly the right amount! Scraping that last bit into the molds is such a great feeling!!!



Happy Soapaversary!  The lotion bars look amazing and your set up looks terrific!  Best of luck on your first market!


----------



## Ladka

Mobjack Bay said:


> Learning how to mix lye turned out to be a lot easier than memorizing the alphabet soup of acronyms we use.


   

What soapy thing I have done today? None, because my farmer-butcher told me he doesn't get intestines or fat if he takes only half a cow


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

penelopejane said:


> Murphy’s law.
> 
> I’ve been soaping for 5 years.  I’ve made hundreds and hundreds of batches of soap. I am making soap for my son’s wedding favours so of course everything that can go wrong has.  It’s one of my standard recipes but it has a fragrance that I use in another soap.  All fine.
> 
> Australia has a huge shortage of FOs at the moment and it is desperately difficult to get anything.  Of course I can’t get the FO they want from my regular supplier.  Amazingly I found the FO at a candle supply shop for twice the price, of course.  Regardless I ordered 2 bottles – enough to do 7 batches – an extra one just incase.
> 
> I am doing cavity molds with a silicone mat decoration in the bottom and stamping them with their names and the date of the wedding.
> First 2 batches I made something happened and they are blotchy.  Might have been the temperature but could have been because I took it to emulsion, decanted it into a jug, mixed it and then poured.  So there might have been some differently mixed parts on the top when I scraped them level.  I don’t know I am usually pretty careful, but that is all can imagine it must be.
> 
> I only have enough silicone mats to do 24 soaps at a time and I have to wait 24 hours to unmold them and stamp them.  Have you ever stamped soap?  It’s insane. Yes, I do use plastic wrap so I can get the stamp out of the soap. It is still insane.  You have to get the stamp positioned perfectly – I worked that out during testing and marked the stamp so I know where to line it up on the soap – and then press exactly evenly on the stamp, not too heavy (it bends the soap if it’s too heavy) but not too light (you won’t see it if it’s too light).  So 1 have 2 failed batched because of the mix, 10 of which would have been failures anyway because of stamping despite my testing.
> 
> Batches 3 & 4. Batch 3 must have had some water in the corner of some of the molds and they are weird.  Batch 4 is perfect.  I think I have about 6 that didn’t work out because of stamping or water but I have at least one perfect batch.
> 
> Batches 5 & 6.  I poured the first batch and put it to bed.  Made the second batch and was pouring it when I noticed the silicone mats on the bench and realized batch 5 didn’t have the mats in the base of the molds. How I didn’t see this as I was pouring the mix in I do not know.
> 
> So far (if batch 6 worked) I have 2 usable batches.  I need another 4 batches but probably 5 or even 6 if my current success rate continues. So I have to go back to the horribly expensive FO supplier and by another 2 bottles of FO.
> 
> When my daughter-in-law rang to ask how it was going I said “wonderful”, sent her photos of 2 successful soaps and went and ate a block of chocolate.  It was either that or cry.
> 
> The only little positive thing about the whole episode is that I'm going to have heaps of seconds for my friends (lately I haven't had many seconds because I've been selling well and I haven't been stuffing up much). But, will they want soap with my son and DIL's name and wedding date on them?


Hopfully your next batches turns out perfect, chocolate cant fix everything but it sure is yummy instant feel good gratification. 

Anyone remember Folgers Coffee commercial jingle? 
The Best Part Of Waking Up' Is Folgers In Your Cup.  That how I feel about Cutting Soap .


----------



## Jersey Girl

penelopejane said:


> Murphy’s law.
> 
> I’ve been soaping for 5 years.  I’ve made hundreds and hundreds of batches of soap. I am making soap for my son’s wedding favours so of course everything that can go wrong has.  It’s one of my standard recipes but it has a fragrance that I use in another soap.  All fine.
> 
> Australia has a huge shortage of FOs at the moment and it is desperately difficult to get anything.  Of course I can’t get the FO they want from my regular supplier.  Amazingly I found the FO at a candle supply shop for twice the price, of course.  Regardless I ordered 2 bottles – enough to do 7 batches – an extra one just incase.
> 
> I am doing cavity molds with a silicone mat decoration in the bottom and stamping them with their names and the date of the wedding.
> First 2 batches I made something happened and they are blotchy.  Might have been the temperature but could have been because I took it to emulsion, decanted it into a jug, mixed it and then poured.  So there might have been some differently mixed parts on the top when I scraped them level.  I don’t know I am usually pretty careful, but that is all can imagine it must be.
> 
> I only have enough silicone mats to do 24 soaps at a time and I have to wait 24 hours to unmold them and stamp them.  Have you ever stamped soap?  It’s insane. Yes, I do use plastic wrap so I can get the stamp out of the soap. It is still insane.  You have to get the stamp positioned perfectly – I worked that out during testing and marked the stamp so I know where to line it up on the soap – and then press exactly evenly on the stamp, not too heavy (it bends the soap if it’s too heavy) but not too light (you won’t see it if it’s too light).  So 1 have 2 failed batched because of the mix, 10 of which would have been failures anyway because of stamping despite my testing.
> 
> Batches 3 & 4. Batch 3 must have had some water in the corner of some of the molds and they are weird.  Batch 4 is perfect.  I think I have about 6 that didn’t work out because of stamping or water but I have at least one perfect batch.
> 
> Batches 5 & 6.  I poured the first batch and put it to bed.  Made the second batch and was pouring it when I noticed the silicone mats on the bench and realized batch 5 didn’t have the mats in the base of the molds. How I didn’t see this as I was pouring the mix in I do not know.
> 
> So far (if batch 6 worked) I have 2 usable batches.  I need another 4 batches but probably 5 or even 6 if my current success rate continues. So I have to go back to the horribly expensive FO supplier and by another 2 bottles of FO.
> 
> When my daughter-in-law rang to ask how it was going I said “wonderful”, sent her photos of 2 successful soaps and went and ate a block of chocolate.  It was either that or cry.
> 
> The only little positive thing about the whole episode is that I'm going to have heaps of seconds for my friends (lately I haven't had many seconds because I've been selling well and I haven't been stuffing up much). But, will they want soap with my son and DIL's name and wedding date on them?



Ugh!  As I read more and more of your post I wanted to cry with you!  I’m sorry you had so much trouble.   I have been wanting to try a stamp myself but read a lot from others that have had trouble with it too. Definitely a learning curve involved. I’m sure in the end you will have everything perfect, just a bit of extra soap. . I personally wouldn’t hesitate at all to purchase a “second” especially if the only reason is a stamp goof up, and if you are gifting to friends that’s a no brainer!  Who would say no to that?!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

@penelopejane I love your idea of using an impression mat. The soaps will be beautiful when you’re done.  Hang in there!  {{{hugs}}}


----------



## TashaBird

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Anyone remember Folgers Coffee commercial jingle?
> The Best Part Of Waking Up' Is Folgers In Your Cup.  That how I feel about Cutting Soap .


Sometimes it’s even why I go to bed. “I can’t cut my soap tomorrow until I go to sleep first.”


----------



## KimW

penelopejane said:


> Murphy’s law.
> When my daughter-in-law rang to ask how it was going I said “wonderful”, sent her photos of 2 successful soaps and went and ate a block of chocolate.  It was either that or cry.
> 
> The only little positive thing about the whole episode is that I'm going to have heaps of seconds for my friends (lately I haven't had many seconds because I've been selling well and I haven't been stuffing up much). But, will they want soap with my son and DIL's name and wedding date on them?



Awe Naaahhooo.  I'm so sorry - that stinks, stinky, stink.  If I was your friend I'd be pleased as punch to get/buy a soap with DIL's name.  Sometimes spraying the stamp with a bit of alcohol helps too...  I'm glad you have chocolate.  I send you chocolate hugs.


----------



## AliOop

@penelopejane ugh, so sorry about all that. I love your dedication to make these for your son's wedding! This is no help now, but in case the impression mat is ever left out, smooshing it onto the top of the soap loaf actually works pretty well in a pinch. Ask me how I know. 

Anyway, sending prayers , hugs , and lots of virtual chocolate your way.


----------



## Tara_H

I tried egg soap! And goats milk instead of water! And (hopefully) very straight layers!  That was a lot of fun   

Actually it was super relaxed, which was lovely.  Mixed the egg into the liquid oils and it tried to be mayonnaise pretty much immediately.



Added the warmed solid oils (super gingerly) and it all looked like very nice soap batter already.  I split it 3 ways, then since there was no lye in it yet, I took my time colouring them and adding fragrance.



I used goat's milk for 100% of the liquid, put the jug in an ice bath and added the lye very slowly.  It went an interesting yellow colour and smelled pretty foul at this point, ammonia I think.



Just to be contrary, I used what I believed would be a very slow-moving recipe, and indeed it was! I poured the yellow layer, mixed the lye into the next one and blended it a bit, then went and had a cup of tea and a sit down and it was still just about at a light trace when I came back.  So it was super chilled, and I didn't have to rush with all of the spirit leveling that was required...

Finally topped it with the butterflies and gently CPOP'ed for a bit.



It's now out and it's taking all of my strength not to cut it; it's still just a little bit too soft, but I'm very excited to see what it looks like inside!  This is the side view:


----------



## KimW

Tara_H said:


> It's now out and it's taking all of my strength not to cut it; it's still just a little bit too soft, but I'm very excited to see what it looks like inside!  This is the side view:


FAN-TABULOUSLY-TASTIC!  Nicely done and, as always, love your write-up.  It's always good to know the experience of others before trying something new, like eggs. I could see myself having a spot of tea with you, with me all the while itching to get back to the soap, but wanting to be polite and just sort of imploding quietly on the inside.


----------



## Tara_H

KimW said:


> love your write-up


Thanks! I always worry I'm going on too much, but I love reading other people's experiences so I hope mine are useful to someone too!

I actually lost the battle with myself already... I am a weak-willed mortal and the Indian food took an hour to get here 

I may have peaked, best put away my soaping equipment now, lol! But it's awesome to have a soap come out just how I had imagined it:



Or as someone once said, "I love it when a plan comes together!"


----------



## Jersey Girl

Tara_H said:


> Thanks! I always worry I'm going on too much, but I love reading other people's experiences so I hope mine are useful to someone too!
> 
> I actually lost the battle with myself already... I am a weak-willed mortal and the Indian food took an hour to get here
> 
> I may have peaked, best put away my soaping equipment now, lol! But it's awesome to have a soap come out just how I had imagined it:
> View attachment 55315
> 
> 
> Or as someone once said, "I love it when a plan comes together!"



Beautiful!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Tara_H said:


> Thanks! I always worry I'm going on too much, but I love reading other people's experiences so I hope mine are useful to someone too!
> 
> I actually lost the battle with myself already... I am a weak-willed mortal and the Indian food took an hour to get here
> 
> I may have peaked, best put away my soaping equipment now, lol! But it's awesome to have a soap come out just how I had imagined it:
> View attachment 55315
> 
> 
> Or as someone once said, "I love it when a plan comes together!"


Nice!  I have a mold to make butterflies, but I keep forgetting to use it.  Now I’m inspired!


----------



## Tara_H

Mobjack Bay said:


> Nice!  I have a mold to make butterflies, but I keep forgetting to use it.  Now I’m inspired!


Go for it! It's the perfect time of year to start a butterfly soap, IMHO


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I spent the day watching a challenge soap like a hawk 👁.


----------



## AliOop

Not exactly soapy, but maybe close enough... I made a small batch of Epsom Salt Bath Cakes for a friend who wants to give them as a gift to her husband. He's been coming home very sore after working long hours at a delivery job. These were lightly scented with Oakmoss Sandalwood - perfect for that guy who needs a post-work recovery soak. The batch was a little too wet, so the mooncake press details didn't come out very sharp... and one at the back fell apart when I moved the tray. Oops. But they are already hardening well enough that I should be able to deliver them to her tomorrow morning at church.


----------



## Jersey Girl

AliOop said:


> Not exactly soapy, but maybe close enough... I made a small batch of Epsom Salt Bath Cakes for a friend who wants to give them as a gift to her husband. He's been coming home very sore after working long hours at a delivery job. These were lightly scented with Oakmoss Sandalwood - perfect for that guy who needs a post-work recovery soak. The batch was a little too wet, so the mooncake press details didn't come out very sharp... and one at the back fell apart when I moved the tray. Oops. But they are already hardening well enough that I should be able to deliver them to her tomorrow morning at church.
> 
> View attachment 55319



Awesome!  You are a good egg @AliOop


----------



## Corsara

I just stuck a batch in the oven, my first one with fragrance oils or colour, and first attempt at CPOP!  Nurture soaps Comfort and Joy scent that @rdc1978 kindly sent me, and added some coffee in half the batter for colour.


----------



## Zing

Tara_H said:


> Thanks! I always worry I'm going on too much, but I love reading other people's experiences so I hope mine are useful to someone too!
> 
> I actually lost the battle with myself already... I am a weak-willed mortal and the Indian food took an hour to get here
> 
> I may have peaked, best put away my soaping equipment now, lol! But it's awesome to have a soap come out just how I had imagined it:
> View attachment 55315
> 
> 
> Or as someone once said, "I love it when a plan comes together!"


Really impressive straight layers!


----------



## maryloucb

Not today, but yesterday I had an absolute disaster while getting my oils ready for a batch of soap. I put the palm oil in the microwave to get it melted and when I went to pull it out it fell over and poured out all over the inside of the microwave and then poured down onto my range  What a greasy mess!


----------



## Catscankim

Whatever it takes to keep your mold straight I guess....

The inside SHOULD be nice. It better be LOL


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Tara_H said:


> Thanks! I always worry I'm going on too much, but I love reading other people's experiences so I hope mine are useful to someone too!
> 
> I actually lost the battle with myself already... I am a weak-willed mortal and the Indian food took an hour to get here
> 
> I may have peaked, best put away my soaping equipment now, lol! But it's awesome to have a soap come out just how I had imagined it:
> View attachment 55315
> 
> 
> Or as someone once said, "I love it when a plan comes together!"


Very Pretty.



Catscankim said:


> Whatever it takes to keep your mold straight I guess....
> 
> The inside SHOULD be nice. It better be LOL
> View attachment 55321


Love the beautiful yellow color.


----------



## Tara_H

The tallow from the butcher was finished this morning so I took it for a test drive!

Made a small batch (4 bars) with the intention of giving one to the butcher and one to my dad if they come out nice, so it's a 'manly' scent: 
10 parts sandalwood, 4 parts each bergamot and frankincense, one part patchouli.

I tried @Zing's mica layer trick but I think I was too tentative with the mica, the lines are very faint!




It all behaved very nicely though, I've been experimenting with low water and actually remembered to put in the sodium lactate, so it traced slowly, gave me plenty of time for the pouring, and was ready to cut about 4 hours later!  Nice and solid too, and no zap from the scraps I tested.

Good way to wrap up the week


----------



## Corsara

Catscankim said:


> Whatever it takes to keep your mold straight I guess....
> 
> The inside SHOULD be nice. It better be LOL
> View attachment 55321


My batch last night had random scraps of wood and a rubber band involved..


----------



## earlene

Tara_H said:


> I didn't have to rush with all of the spirit leveling that was required...



Spirit leveling?


----------



## Tara_H

earlene said:


> Spirit leveling?




  etc... !


----------



## penelopejane

Catscankim said:


> Whatever it takes to keep your mold straight I guess....
> 
> The inside SHOULD be nice. It better be LOL
> View attachment 55321


I've got that same tea towel!!!
I made a very thick triple layer cardboard box to fit that mold when I used to use it so that it didn't bow.  So annoying.

Thanks everyone for your kind thoughts and commiserations!
I've ordered 3 more bottles of the FO from the expensive supplier.  That should mean 10 batches of soap.  That is surely enough to overcome Murphy's Law.  
The batch where I left out the silicone impression matt was absolutely perfect - of course!!!!!


----------



## TashaBird

When your phone stops autocorrecting “soaper” to “diaper”, and starts autocorrecting “super” to “soaper”, and then you type “I’m soaper exhausted” and just leave it, because it WORKS! 
First market in the books.


----------



## Angie Gail

TashaBird said:


> When your phone stops autocorrecting “soaper” to “diaper”, and starts autocorrecting “super” to “soaper”, and then you type “I’m soaper exhausted” and just leave it, because it WORKS!
> First market in the books.


Boy do I know that feeling! I hope it was successful.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

TashaBird said:


> When your phone stops autocorrecting “soaper” to “diaper”, and starts autocorrecting “super” to “soaper”, and then you type “I’m soaper exhausted” and just leave it, because it WORKS!
> First market in the books.


Congrats' hope you had a wonderful 1st Day.


----------



## Jersey Girl

TashaBird said:


> When your phone stops autocorrecting “soaper” to “diaper”, and starts autocorrecting “super” to “soaper”, and then you type “I’m soaper exhausted” and just leave it, because it WORKS!
> First market in the books.



  How did it go?  Can’t wait to hear!


----------



## Tara_H

First day back at work so not much soap made today (so far!) Just a small batch of soap dough this morning.

Then I decided to get sensible and take stock of all the shavings and see what works be suitable for confetti soap. Turns out I have a lot of shavings! After grouping by compatible colours and scents I want to do something with these (below) but I'm feeling must more anxious about this than all the crazy stuff I did last week  



Edit: after all that agonising I ended up making what must be the ugliest soap ever made!




It was meant to be black and copper... In case you can't quite tell from the picture, it looks like gray mud and what I'll charitably call brown mud...

I also suspect it of planning to be my first ever volcano so will be watching its ugly ass like a hawk 

Edit 2: after cutting the Ugliest Soap in the World™, it's not entirely as bad as I feared... It's still bad, but it could have been worse.




At least the colours are still separate in the body of the soap, and you can tell that I was trying to do "something". (Not that, but something)


----------



## Arimara

I recently melted down some M&P and tested Avobath and Oat Milk & Honey (NYScent) as well as NG's Garden Mint & Cucumber amd NS' Eucalyptus Mint. I surprisinlgly like Oat Milk & Honey. Eucalyptus Mint is ok but not my thing, Garden Mint is annoying me with it's sweetness, and I absolutely hate the Avobath. I think I have learned that I have a tendency to LOATHE citrus scents. Is there a worst word than loathe that does not require expletives to be used?


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Good Morning Happy Tuesday: Yesterday I made a Citrus Scented CP Soap In My New Biggest Silicone Mold From BB' & It Un-Molded like a dream.  The soap partially gelled' I put it in the oven on the lowest temp' seamed to fix it somewhat not completely but its ok. Hope the scent sticks' I used several kinds of citrusy EO's & one FO, I also marinated it in rose clay about 2 hrs before soaping & it Smells divine. . 

 I'm still waiting for my Pine Tar' ugh taking for ever' I could of had it allready if I would of ordered off of amazon.  Patience is a virtue .


----------



## maryloucb

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Good Morning Happy Tuesday: Yesterday I made a Citrus Scented CP Soap In My New Biggest Silicone Mold From BB' & It Un-Molded like a dream.  The soap partially gelled' I put it in the oven on the lowest temp' seamed to fix it somewhat not completely but its ok. Hope the scent sticks' I used several kinds of citrusy EO's & one FO, I also marinated it in rose clay about 2 hrs before soaping & it Smells divine. .



Ooh, I love the color. I'm planning a citrusy soap as well, with lemon, lime, litsea and grapefruit essential oils. I was going to color it with some orange peel powder. I also have grapefruit peel powder.




Arimara said:


> I think I have learned that I have a tendency to LOATHE citrus scents. Is there a worst word than loathe that does not require expletives to be used?



Funny that this is the post above! Scents are such a personal thing!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

maryloucb said:


> Ooh, I love the color. I'm planning a citrusy soap as well, with lemon, lime, litsea and grapefruit essential oils. I was going to color it with some orange peel powder. I also have grapefruit peel powder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny that this is the post above! Scents are such a personal thing!


Sound's like thats a great combo for your scents. I used Pink & White Grapefruit' Lemon' Lime' EO's & my trick to help make the Citrus stick Is "Lemongrass EO" its strong & smells citrusy..


----------



## GemstonePony

Arimara said:


> I recently melted down some M&P and tested Avobath and Oat Milk & Honey (NYScent) as well as NG's Garden Mint & Cucumber amd NS' Eucalyptus Mint. I surprisinlgly like Oat Milk & Honey. Eucalyptus Mint is ok but not my thing, Garden Mint is annoying me with it's sweetness, and I absolutely hate the Avobath. I think I have learned that I have a tendency to LOATHE citrus scents. Is there a worst word than loathe that does not require expletives to be used?


Sadly, the English language seems to cap the amount of unpleasant emotion that can be politely expressed in one word. Beyond that, the thesaurus might be useful if you need to express your emotions in a new way.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Arimara said:


> I recently melted down some M&P and tested Avobath and Oat Milk & Honey (NYScent) as well as NG's Garden Mint & Cucumber amd NS' Eucalyptus Mint. I surprisinlgly like Oat Milk & Honey. Eucalyptus Mint is ok but not my thing, Garden Mint is annoying me with it's sweetness, and I absolutely hate the Avobath. I think I have learned that I have a tendency to LOATHE citrus scents. Is there a worst word than loathe that does not require expletives to be used
> .



I'll be spending the next 5 Days @ my Daughters Home-Setting, I think I'll bring soap supplies so I can soap. I'm thinking of making a basic 3 Oil soap, since I don't want to transport a ton of supplies & Ive never been able to bring myself to making a soap w/ so few oils' lol, so it will be fun & interesting how it turns out.


----------



## KimW

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> I'll be spending the next 5 Days @ my Daughters Home-Setting, I think I'll bring soap supplies so I can soap. I'm thinking of making a basic 3 Oil soap, since I don't want to transport a ton of supplies & Ive never been able to bring myself to making a soap w/ so few oils' lol, so it will be fun & interesting how it turns out.


Ah - what fun and what a perfect time to try out fewer oils!  Hope you keep us posted on how it goes and what you think of the soap after it's cured.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

KimW said:


> Ah - what fun and what a perfect time to try out fewer oils!  Hope you keep us posted on how it goes and what you think of the soap after it's cured.


I will' defiantly post a picture, Now If I can remember a month from now to post soap's characteristics after the cure, is a different story, but I'll try to remember.


----------



## SoapSisters

I made soap after a month of no soaping! My son got married (!) and it was a mad dash to find clothing, etc. after a prolonged COVID lockdown here. So my soaping time was spent in the mall. 

I made salt bars with 50% salt. The FO is Lavender & Spring Apricot (which to me smells more like apricot, hence the color) and the mica is Orange Coral Mica, also from Micas and More. I'm very happy with the color: very apricot-y. (It's a bit more orange IRL.)


----------



## Ladka

Haven't made anything but got 700 g of each goat and sheep tallow, melted, directly from my farmer friend breeding sheep. So glad I have some tallow again!


----------



## msunnerstood

Just poured Wild Honeysuckle & Raspberry soap. Made some embeds out of soap dough but not sure im crazy about them. Will need to wait and cut the soap first to see how each bar looks


----------



## AliOop

Checked on a local market here, and heard back that it is still closed, but they hope to have an event in August. They have my name on the list of potential vendors whenever it does open.


----------



## amd

I made a double batch of Japanese Cherry Blossom soap this weekend. I definitely need to practice my piping skills and get a better handle on how much piping I actually need. The first batch wound up being short bars, but on the plus side I had plenty of piping for both soap loaves...

I have a double batch of Sea Salt & Driftwood on the schedule, and I think it might happen tonight. Work was calm today so I don't feel mentally exhausted to the point that all I want to do is go home and Netflix-and-chill. I might even work on some video editing tonight... or maybe just play around with lip sugar scrub.


----------



## Tara_H

Spent the work day pondering how I could rip off pay homage to Peachy's beautiful citrus soap. That may be a project for tomorrow when I'm not working.

This evening I tried again to finish my soap dough project but ran out of white this time so it's still in limbo.



I also planed and tidied up the Ugliest Soap™ and I think it's growing on me...


At least I could say with a straight face that it's meant to be like that. Although some of the bars have a certain boobular quality about them


----------



## AliOop

Tara_H said:


> Although some of the bars have a certain boobular quality about them


I was afraid to mention that, but everyone here already knows that I have a sixth-grade sense of humor, so YES, I saw boobs, too!


----------



## KimW

I had an atrociously large bowl of ice cream because I need another soapy-stuff container.  The sacrifices I make for my craft!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I watched with glee tonight as my brownish gold rhubarb infused oil turned bright pink when it hit the soap batter.  I’m keeping my fingers crossed that it survived the gel.




KimW said:


> I had an atrociously large bowl of ice cream because I need another soapy-stuff container.  The sacrifices I make for my craft!


Yep! I finally went through a small pail of coconut oil and celebrated by making my first 3000 g masterbatch of oils.


----------



## Catscankim

penelopejane said:


> I've got that same tea towel!!!
> I made a very thick triple layer cardboard box to fit that mold when I used to use it so that it didn't bow.  So annoying.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your kind thoughts and commiserations!
> I've ordered 3 more bottles of the FO from the expensive supplier.  That should mean 10 batches of soap.  That is surely enough to overcome Murphy's Law.
> The batch where I left out the silicone impression matt was absolutely perfect - of course!!!!!


I got them from Amazon. I'm gonna have to order more, because my "pretty" towels have been little by little repurposed into soaping towels. They are not fairing so well lol.


----------



## SoapSisters

Tara_H said:


> I also planed and tidied up the Ugliest Soap™ and I think it's growing on me...
> View attachment 55404
> 
> At least I could say with a straight face that it's meant to be like that.


I love the natural and rustic look of this soap! It reminds me of stone or marble.


----------



## Tara_H

SoapSisters said:


> I love the natural and rustic look of this soap! It reminds me of stone or marble.


That's sweet of you to say! Actually you've given me an inspiration...


----------



## TashaBird

Finally crawling out of my hermit hole. First farmers market went well. I put on my game face! It was super awkward at first!!! But by the end I handed out over 100 samples! I sold enough to make it worth while, but just barely. And I learned lots of things I’d like to try next time to improve sales, and make it easier. So all in all, success! Really glad I only committed for once a month for now! I can add days if I want, which I might. (But not until after turkey season.)
My new custom extruder discs came and I finally got to make my soapaversary soap! Things looked like maybe they were going to go perfect, but nope. My math was off so the soap level for one of my scrapers was too low. Mid soaping quick adjustment to the scraper worked, barely. Probably took off the tops of the first mountains layer. Also, I didn’t wait long enough. If I want those layers to thicken up faster I’ve got to SB longer. 
Then my gradient layers were working so well! And my first embed placed better than I hoped. But I got impatient on the second embed. Put it in too soon. It started sinking and sliding down. I had to dig it out with my fingers, likely undoing my gradient layers. 
Oh well, it’s going to be a smaller bar than I’d hoped, and not exactly my vision, but I think it’ll be fun and I can’t wait to cut it when I get home from target practice!
The weather was gorgeous and I got to have the door open while I made soap, with a zillion little birds outside at the feeder. Spring is my favorite!
Here’s a sneak peek at my extruder. I love it! Can you tell what it is?


----------



## Jersey Girl

TashaBird said:


> Finally crawling out of my hermit hole. First farmers market went well. I put on my game face! It was super awkward at first!!! But by the end I handed out over 100 samples! I sold enough to make it worth while, but just barely. And I learned lots of things I’d like to try next time to improve sales, and make it easier. So all in all, success! Really glad I only committed for once a month for now! I can add days if I want, which I might. (But not until after turkey season.)
> My new custom extruder discs came and I finally got to make my soapaversary soap! Things looked like maybe they were going to go perfect, but nope. My math was off so the soap level for one of my scrapers was too low. Mid soaping quick adjustment to the scraper worked, barely. Probably took off the tops of the first mountains layer. Also, I didn’t wait long enough. If I want those layers to thicken up faster I’ve got to SB longer.
> Then my gradient layers were working so well! And my first embed placed better than I hoped. But I got impatient on the second embed. Put it in too soon. It started sinking and sliding down. I had to dig it out with my fingers, likely undoing my gradient layers.
> Oh well, it’s going to be a smaller bar than I’d hoped, and not exactly my vision, but I think it’ll be fun and I can’t wait to cut it when I get home from target practice!
> The weather was gorgeous and I got to have the door open while I made soap, with a zillion little birds outside at the feeder. Spring is my favorite!
> Here’s a sneak peek at my extruder. I love it! Can you tell what it is?



Sounds like success to me!  At least now you have that first one under your belt and know what to expect and what to improve. Congratulations!  Your new extruder disc looks like an eagle to me and I LOVE eagles!  I follow a lot of nest cams every year and we actually have a nesting pair about 1/8 mile up the river that we see all the time.


----------



## Zing

Tara_H said:


> That's sweet of you to say! Actually you've given me an inspiration...


I too think this soap looks fantastic.  And I'm not trying to make you feel better.  I looked at the photo before reading your text.  Still trying to find the ugly....


----------



## Tara_H

Zing said:


> I too think this soap looks fantastic.  And I'm not trying to make you feel better.  I looked at the photo before reading your text.  Still trying to find the ugly....


It just doesn't measure up to what I had in my head! I wanted it to be very black and slightly tweedy with lighter copper steaks running through it... I'll get there yet though, you have me hooked on the mica stripe concept so there'll be plenty more variations on that theme in my future.


----------



## earlene

Arimara said:


> I recently melted down some M&P and tested Avobath and Oat Milk & Honey (NYScent) as well as NG's Garden Mint & Cucumber amd NS' Eucalyptus Mint. I surprisinlgly like Oat Milk & Honey. Eucalyptus Mint is ok but not my thing, Garden Mint is annoying me with it's sweetness, and I absolutely hate the Avobath. I think I have learned that I have a tendency to LOATHE citrus scents. Is there a worst word than loathe that does not require expletives to be used?


Distain is harsher than loathe, I think, but it's not a straight-across replacement word.


----------



## Babyshoes

Phew! Finally found the energy to make the fun rose batch I was hoping to make at the weekend... 

Thank you for the warning about the potential for acceleration (apologies I've forgotten who that was, blasted brain fog), it certainly did! I was able to work with it though, did a very quick in the pot swirl. As I poured, it was at a medium-thick trace, so I hope there aren't any air gaps. If there are, oh well, it'll still be soap! 

By the time I was scraping the extras out into a bar mould, it was decidedly ploppy, and when I tried to swirl mica-in-oil on top, it was setting up fast and left a messy groove behind the skewer. 

Smells lovely though! I hope the mica colours stay true, it's a very pale dusty pink that I blended into the oils at the start, with a small swirl of a slightly brighter pink. Very subtle but fingers crossed the swirl will still show up... It's in the oven to cpop, so there is chance of them staying reasonably decent!  

Now for a large cuppa and a rest before I need to start preparing supper...


----------



## Tara_H

Sounds great, @Babyshoes, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## KimW

Babyshoes said:


> Phew! Finally found the energy to make the fun rose batch I was hoping to make at the weekend...


Wahoo!!  Can't wait to see it!


----------



## cmzaha

Carted off more supplies to the dump :-( that count?


----------



## GemstonePony

cmzaha said:


> Carted off more supplies to the dump :-( that count?


Things going out instead of coming in counts!  Making decisions and getting rid of things takes effort and brain power. Great work!


----------



## Tara_H

Not at work today so started out with some organising and made some white soap dough to hopefully finally finish that project! (It better be worth it after all this!)

Then I was feeling all inspired and citrussy so I made another striped soap with egg. I think I may have found my soaping Zen zone, the calm pace and the clean colours and the sharp stripes, it's just so... 🕊
(Scented with bergamot, lemongrass, orange, tangerine, and just the tiniest touch of Jasmine)





I also planed the soap dough flowers, I wish I had made a lot more of these!



Then my husband was starting to look alarmed at the quantity of soap accumulating in the house so I switched gears and made some calming lavender bath bombs.


(I'm not sure what these remind me of, but I'm pretty sure they need some googly eyes... )


----------



## msunnerstood

Here is the cut of Honeysuckle & Raspberry


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Tara_H said:


> Spent the work day pondering how I could rip off pay homage to Peachy's beautiful citrus soap. That may be a project for tomorrow when I'm not working.
> 
> This evening I tried again to finish my soap dough project but ran out of white this time so it's still in limbo.
> View attachment 55403
> 
> 
> I also planed and tidied up the Ugliest Soap™ and I think it's growing on me...
> View attachment 55404
> 
> At least I could say with a straight face that it's meant to be like that. Although some of the bars have a certain boobular quality about them


I think your Boobular Soaps turned out nice. .  My lemon soap smells so good' my goodness, Hope your able to make it.



Tara_H said:


> Not at work today so started out with some organising and made some white soap dough to hopefully finally finish that project! (It better be worth it after all this!)
> 
> Then I was feeling all inspired and citrussy so I made another striped soap with egg. I think I may have found my soaping Zen zone, the calm pace and the clean colours and the sharp stripes, it's just so... 🕊
> (Scented with bergamot, lemongrass, orange, tangerine, and just the tiniest touch of Jasmine)
> View attachment 55421
> View attachment 55422
> 
> 
> I also planed the soap dough flowers, I wish I had made a lot more of these!
> View attachment 55423
> 
> 
> Then my husband was starting to look alarmed at the quantity of soap accumulating in the house so I switched gears and made some calming lavender bath bombs.
> View attachment 55424
> 
> (I'm not sure what these remind me of, but I'm pretty sure they need some googly eyes... )


Love the stripped soap & the scent sounds fabulous


----------



## Tara_H

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Love the stripped soap & the scent sounds fabulous


Thanks! I really wanted to do lemon but I was all out so I made up a composition of the closest things I could find.  Still have my eye on your beautiful lemon soap; one of these days!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Babyshoes said:


> Phew! Finally found the energy to make the fun rose batch I was hoping to make at the weekend...
> 
> Thank you for the warning about the potential for acceleration (apologies I've forgotten who that was, blasted brain fog), it certainly did! I was able to work with it though, did a very quick in the pot swirl. As I poured, it was at a medium-thick trace, so I hope there aren't any air gaps. If there are, oh well, it'll still be soap!
> 
> By the time I was scraping the extras out into a bar mould, it was decidedly ploppy, and when I tried to swirl mica-in-oil on top, it was setting up fast and left a messy groove behind the skewer.
> 
> Smells lovely though! I hope the mica colours stay true, it's a very pale dusty pink that I blended into the oils at the start, with a small swirl of a slightly brighter pink. Very subtle but fingers crossed the swirl will still show up... It's in the oven to cpop, so there is chance of them staying reasonably decent!
> 
> Now for a large cuppa and a rest before I need to start preparing supper...


The color & scent sounds lovely. 



msunnerstood said:


> Here is the cut of Honeysuckle & Raspberry
> 
> View attachment 55429


Beautiful


----------



## TashaBird

Jersey Girl said:


> Sounds like success to me!  At least now you have that first one under your belt and know what to expect and what to improve. Congratulations!  Your new extruder disc looks like an eagle to me and I LOVE eagles!  I follow a lot of nest cams every year and we actually have a nesting pair about 1/8 mile up the river that we see all the time. ♥


Me too! Raptors rule! My company name is inspired by the harpy eagle.

Good grief this loaf is still SO soft! It has got to be the FO! First time using Awaken from NS. Behaved well in making, but this soft soap is a drag! I cut some when I shouldn’t have. But I couldn’t take the anticipation any longer!!! Even with all the things that went wrong it turned out pretty good. I may have to try the same design idea again right away. My company is named after the harpy eagle, and I’m kind of a raptor junkie, especially hawks!! I tried to get some red in the tail. I’ll have to wait a few hours before I can cut any more. It’s already been 22!!! FOs are new to me. Can some slow soap from hardening?


----------



## Jersey Girl

TashaBird said:


> Good grief this loaf is still SO soft! It has got to be the FO! First time using Awaken from NS. Behaved well in making, but this soft soap is a drag! I cut some when I shouldn’t have. But I couldn’t take the anticipation any longer!!! Even with all the things that went wrong it turned out pretty good. I may have to try the same design idea again right away. My company is named after the harpy eagle, and I’m kind of a raptor junkie, especially hawks!! I tried to get some red in the tail. I’ll have to wait a few hours before I can cut any more. It’s already been 22!!! FOs are new to me. Can some slow soap from hardening?



Wow!  Terrific!  



earlene said:


> Distain is harsher than loathe, I think, but it's not a straight-across replacement word.



Abhor might be even harsher! 



Tara_H said:


> Not at work today so started out with some organising and made some white soap dough to hopefully finally finish that project! (It better be worth it after all this!)
> 
> Then I was feeling all inspired and citrussy so I made another striped soap with egg. I think I may have found my soaping Zen zone, the calm pace and the clean colours and the sharp stripes, it's just so... 🕊
> (Scented with bergamot, lemongrass, orange, tangerine, and just the tiniest touch of Jasmine)
> View attachment 55421
> View attachment 55422
> 
> 
> I also planed the soap dough flowers, I wish I had made a lot more of these!
> View attachment 55423
> 
> 
> Then my husband was starting to look alarmed at the quantity of soap accumulating in the house so I switched gears and made some calming lavender bath bombs.
> View attachment 55424
> 
> (I'm not sure what these remind me of, but I'm pretty sure they need some googly eyes... )



The striped soap is perfect!  Love it!  And the flower one is amazing!  Can’t believe you did that with dough...


----------



## Tara_H

Jersey Girl said:


> The striped soap is perfect!  Love it!  And the flower one is amazing!  Can’t believe you did that with dough...


I've been taking inspiration from these polymer clay tutorials for things to do with soap dough, most of them translate pretty well!  This is the one I'm working on at the moment: African Fabric Geometric Cane Tutorial


----------



## Jersey Girl

Tara_H said:


> I've been taking inspiration from these polymer clay tutorials for things to do with soap dough, most of them translate pretty well!  This is the one I'm working on at the moment: African Fabric Geometric Cane Tutorial



That one makes my head hurt but wow!  I can’t imagine the work involved in that! Amazing.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

TashaBird said:


> Good grief this loaf is still SO soft! It has got to be the FO! First time using Awaken from NS. Behaved well in making, but this soft soap is a drag! I cut some when I shouldn’t have. But I couldn’t take the anticipation any longer!!! Even with all the things that went wrong it turned out pretty good. I may have to try the same design idea again right away. My company is named after the harpy eagle, and I’m kind of a raptor junkie, especially hawks!! I tried to get some red in the tail. I’ll have to wait a few hours before I can cut any more. It’s already been 22!!! FOs are new to me. Can some slow soap from hardening?


So Awesome.


----------



## MarinaB

My first beer shampoo bar.


----------



## KimW

MarinaB said:


> My first beer shampoo bar.


I really like that color!!


----------



## KiwiMoose

I made soap! I’m only doing about one batch per week at present. This is mango and pineapple:






Tara_H said:


> It just doesn't measure up to what I had in my head! I wanted it to be very black and slightly tweedy with lighter copper steaks running through it... I'll get there yet though, you have me hooked on the mica stripe concept so there'll be plenty more variations on that theme in my future.


First rule of soap making club - never tell everyone what you had planned because they like it anyway, just as it is.  You may be disappointed but everyone else thinks it's wonderful!


----------



## Zing

KiwiMoose said:


> I made soap! I’m only doing about one batch per week at present. This is mango and pineapple:
> View attachment 55445


Mmmm, looks delicious!


----------



## The_Phoenix

Cut this soap from yesterday. 









TashaBird said:


> Good grief this loaf is still SO soft! It has got to be the FO! First time using Awaken from NS. Behaved well in making, but this soft soap is a drag! I cut some when I shouldn’t have. But I couldn’t take the anticipation any longer!!! Even with all the things that went wrong it turned out pretty good. I may have to try the same design idea again right away. My company is named after the harpy eagle, and I’m kind of a raptor junkie, especially hawks!! I tried to get some red in the tail. I’ll have to wait a few hours before I can cut any more. It’s already been 22!!! FOs are new to me. Can some slow soap from hardening?


Outstanding! A family of Cooper’s Hawks uses our backyard bird feeders as their hunting grounds. Morning doves aren’t that bright and perch themselves on the fence by the feeders. They are easy pickings. I’ve seen them come out of nowhere like a missile and try to catch birds mid-air as they disperse. It’s really quite a thing to witness.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

KiwiMoose said:


> I made soap! I’m only doing about one batch per week at present. This is mango and pineapple:
> View attachment 55445
> 
> 
> 
> First rule of soap making club - never tell everyone what you had planned because they like it anyway, just as it is.  You may be disappointed but everyone else thinks it's wonderful!


Love the top design & colors' scent sounds beautiful.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

This is my first bar using only 4 fats & Oils, I was going to use three but couldn't leave out castor' .  They look beautiful in its simplicity I think.  FO is Monkey Farts & Pineapple.


----------



## TashaBird

I p


The_Phoenix said:


> Cut this soap from yesterday. View attachment 55446
> View attachment 55447
> 
> 
> 
> Outstanding! A family of Cooper’s Hawks uses our backyard bird feeders as their hunting grounds. Morning doves aren’t that bright and perch themselves on the fence by the feeders. They are easy pickings. I’ve seen them come out of nowhere like a missile and try to catch birds mid-air as they disperse. It’s really quite a thing to witness.
> [
> One main reason I keep my bird feeder so well stocked is the Cooper’s hawks. I’ve had a mom raising her juvenile male here the last year, now they both hunt here. I saw him get a mouse the other day too! We also have a TON of red tail hawks! I tried to blend some brown and orange into where the tail extruded, it shows a little.
> What is this glorious green you’re using?!!! I need more dark green. All my greens are very light.


----------



## The_Phoenix

TashaBird said:


> One main reason I keep my bird feeder so well stocked is the Cooper’s hawks. I’ve had a mom raising her juvenile male here the last year, now they both hunt here. I saw him get a mouse the other day too! We also have a TON of red tail hawks! I tried to blend some brown and orange into where the tail extruded, it shows a little.
> What is this glorious green you’re using?!!! I need more dark green. All my greens are very light.


It's the circle of life! There are two generations of Cooper's Hawks living in our neighborhood, which is a rarity. The abundant food source (a number of my neighbors have birdfeeders) means competition for food isn't acute. Just yesterday I saw a Cooper's Hawk chase a house finch. Their ability to turn on a dime is something to behold.

I used the same green for every color in the soap. To one I added TD, to another (to get the deep green) I added green chrome oxide pigment, and for the almost black, I added black chrome oxide pigment. I buy fewer colors these days and instead rely on chrome oxide pigments (or TD) to achieve different shades of colors. They don't disperse as easily as micas, but the resulting color is worth the effort. And I never use them alone, merely to enhance colors. A little goes a loooooong way.


----------



## The_Phoenix

KiwiMoose said:


> I made soap! I’m only doing about one batch per week at present. This is mango and pineapple:
> View attachment 55445
> 
> 
> 
> First rule of soap making club - never tell everyone what you had planned because they like it anyway, just as it is.  You may be disappointed but everyone else thinks it's wonderful!


Look at that soap top! Lovely...and I bet it smells yummy.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Not my best Taiwan Swirl, but I’m very happy with the colors from my two-week old rhubarb, paprika and annatto infused oils. The eo was a bit on the yellow side, which took everything to the warmer side, including the layer with no color.


----------



## Guspuppy

KiwiMoose said:


> First rule of soap making club - never tell everyone what you had planned because they like it anyway, just as it is.  You may be disappointed but everyone else thinks it's wonderful!



Ain't that the truth!!


----------



## Babyshoes

I cut the rose loaf from yesterday that accelerated. It was a little pocked on the outside, not sure what caused that, but I carefully sliced it off and inside was fine, only a few small air pockets. The itp swirl is more obvious in the middle slices, but all bars have some variation in colour so that's ok. It smells good, even my partner who can be a fairly harsh critic, said it smells like proper rose, not artificial, so that's good.

My bachelor friend said it smells like soap...  

The slices are not totally even, as usual. Again, not something that worries me - though I do like to bevel them as I dislike the sharp edges of a sliced bar when you first start to use it. Pushed the edge slices and scraps together into a tester bar for home use.


----------



## Tara_H

Finally done!




Pretty nerve wracking, waiting to see if it softened up enough from the CPOP to hold together, but all done.

Also decided the geodes needed a little bit of something so I put some gravel around the edges.  Much happier with them now.


----------



## The_Phoenix

Tara_H said:


> Finally done!
> 
> View attachment 55458
> 
> 
> Pretty nerve wracking, waiting to see if it softened up enough from the CPOP to hold together, but all done.


I've been curious to see how you'd integrate the checkers into soap. Nicely done!!!


----------



## GemstonePony

Tara_H said:


> Finally done!
> 
> View attachment 55458
> 
> 
> Pretty nerve wracking, waiting to see if it softened up enough from the CPOP to hold together, but all done.
> 
> Also decided the geodes needed a little bit of something so I put some gravel around the edges.  Much happier with them now.
> View attachment 55459


I'm adoring your perfect shapes. Truly, well-done!


----------



## Zing

Tara_H said:


> Finally done!
> 
> View attachment 55458
> 
> 
> Pretty nerve wracking, waiting to see if it softened up enough from the CPOP to hold together, but all done.
> 
> Also decided the geodes needed a little bit of something so I put some gravel around the edges.  Much happier with them now.
> View attachment 55459


Wait a minute, what is going on?  Is that soap?  Are you on the right forum?  That top photo cannot be soap!!!


----------



## KimW

Tara_H said:


> Finally done!
> 
> Pretty nerve wracking, waiting to see if it softened up enough from the CPOP to hold together, but all done.
> 
> Also decided the geodes needed a little bit of something so I put some gravel around the edges.  Much happier with them now.


WOWOWOWOWOWOW!!!  Why does shipping from Ireland have to be so expensive?!  

No words for the checker-board ones.  Drooling comes to mind...  Those geodes are like the coolest thing ever!


----------



## hlee

Tara_H said:


> Finally done!
> 
> View attachment 55458
> 
> 
> Pretty nerve wracking, waiting to see if it softened up enough from the CPOP to hold together, but all done.
> 
> Also decided the geodes needed a little bit of something so I put some gravel around the edges.  Much happier with them now.
> View attachment 55459


Oh my gosh. So cool!


----------



## msunnerstood

Ok soap as in surfactant but I thought my poop soap friends would get a kick outta this bath bomb. Im going to mica paint the feet when it dries.

Duck Butt


----------



## Tara_H

msunnerstood said:


> Ok soap as in surfactant but I thought my poop soap friends would get a kick outta this bath bomb. Im going to mica paint the feet when it dries.
> 
> Duck Butt
> 
> View attachment 55461


I'm very glad you posted this pic, I saw you said you ordered this and I couldn't imagine what it would look like!


----------



## hlee

I made this yesterday with a Rose quartz FO sample from BB. The fragrance is more ozone than rose so far to me but my allergies could be distorting my smell also  so will see how it cures.


----------



## KiwiMoose

hlee said:


> I made this yesterday with a Rose quartz FO sample from BB. The fragrance is more ozone than rose so far to me but my allergies could be distorting my smell also  so will see how it cures.


Any problems wiht ricing?  I had the worst ricing ever from a Rose Quartz FO.


----------



## hlee

KiwiMoose said:


> Any problems wiht ricing?  I had the worst ricing ever from a Rose Quartz FO.


No. I thought it might but soaped pretty cool and got lucky!


----------



## earlene

Babyshoes said:


> I cut the rose loaf from yesterday that accelerated. It was a little pocked on the outside, not sure what caused that, but I carefully sliced it off and inside was fine, only a few small air pockets. The itp swirl is more obvious in the middle slices, but all bars have some variation in colour so that's ok. It smells good, even my partner who can be a fairly harsh critic, said it smells like proper rose, not artificial, so that's good.
> 
> View attachment 55456


Very nice.

That looks like silicone rash from a silicone mold.  It looks like overheating in a silicone mold, possibly from too much heat in an oven.  Did you CPOP or insulate?  I recall you used a rose FO, which would have contributed to the heat inside the mold.


----------



## Babyshoes

earlene said:


> Very nice.
> 
> That looks like silicone rash from a silicone mold.  It looks like overheating in a silicone mold, possibly from too much heat in an oven.  Did you CPOP or insulate?  I recall you used a rose FO, which would have contributed to the heat inside the mold.



Yes, I did CPOP, thanks for solving the mystery! I realised after I put it in that the minimum temp on the top oven is higher than on the bottom oven, so I won't be using it again! 

Have I messed up my mould now? Or will it be ok to use in the future?


----------



## Sudds

earlene said:


> Distain is harsher than loathe, I think, but it's not a straight-across replacement word.


Detest?


----------



## earlene

Babyshoes said:


> Yes, I did CPOP, thanks for solving the mystery! I realised after I put it in that the minimum temp on the top oven is higher than on the bottom oven, so I won't be using it again!
> 
> Have I messed up my mould now? Or will it be ok to use in the future?


Depends on the quality of the silicone used to make the mould (they are not all created equal) AND how high the heat was and how long in the oven.

I would make another batch of soap in it, as a test to see what happens.  In fact, I'd probably make one without CPOP and then one with CPOP (being careful to heat to a lower heat, then turn OFF the oven when you put the soap inside & leave it for several hours with the oven door closed and the oven off the whole time).  Compare and see if you have a repeat of the silicone rash.  Then decide.

It is only cosmetic (aesthetically) and does not damage the soap's ability to perform its function.  You can plane them smooth if you desire a smoother look on the pocked surface after you cut the soap.


----------



## The_Phoenix

Made 100g shampoo bar. Good grief, that was not fun. Decided to make “pourable” (bit of a misnomer, if you ask me) and it took forever for all of the ingredients to melt down. My scale didn’t take well to the itty bitty measurements so a little over here and there. There’s no possibility of 1.6 grams. It’s either a gram or 2 grams. That said, the sheer number of ingredients was head-swimming.

I reminded myself that once upon a time making cold process soap left me feeling stressed and unsure of myself. I’ll just have to keep plugging away at these shampoo bar things and be patient with myself.


----------



## AliOop

The_Phoenix said:


> Made 100g shampoo bar. Good grief, that was not fun. Decided to make “pourable” (bit of a misnomer, if you ask me) and it took forever for all of the ingredients to melt down. My scale didn’t take well to the itty bitty measurements so a little over here and there. There’s no possibility of 1.6 grams. It’s either a gram or 2 grams. That said, the sheer number of ingredients was head-swimming.
> 
> I reminded myself that once upon a time making cold process soap left me feeling stressed and unsure of myself. I’ll just have to keep plugging away at these shampoo bar things and be patient with myself.


I felt that way too, until I found out that you can pretty much melt everything together in one pot, adding only the heat-sensitive ingredients later. So.much.easier.


----------



## Sudds

Tara_H said:


> Thanks! I always worry I'm going on too much, but I love reading other people's experiences so I hope mine are useful to someone too!
> 
> I actually lost the battle with myself already... I am a weak-willed mortal and the Indian food took an hour to get here
> 
> I may have peaked, best put away my soaping equipment now, lol! But it's awesome to have a soap come out just how I had imagined it:
> View attachment 55315
> 
> 
> Or as someone once said, "I love it when a plan comes together!"


Quite Awesome!


----------



## The_Phoenix

AliOop said:


> I felt that way too, until I found out that you can pretty much melt everything together in one pot, adding only the heat-sensitive ingredients later. So.much.easier.


I basically weighed everything in the pot and melted it all together. It never really felt fluid. I did screw up and added the Liquid Germal Plus too soon. Once I finally added the FO, the whole thing was so solid that I had to really work it in. Ack!


----------



## AliOop

The_Phoenix said:


> I basically weighed everything in the pot and melted it all together. It never really felt fluid. I did screw up and added the Liquid Germal Plus too soon. Once I finally added the FO, the whole thing was so solid that I had to really work it in. Ack!


Yes, I wouldn’t describe mine as fluid, either. Malleable, but not fluid in the least. Hopefully the results are worth it for you!


----------



## The_Phoenix

AliOop said:


> Yes, I wouldn’t describe mine as fluid, either. Malleable, but not fluid in the least. Hopefully the results are worth it for you!


Yes, malleable is a good word. It was malleable.

Funny, testing soap on my body is no big deal. I know my skin won’t fall off. Testing a shampoo bar on my hair? Yikes. MY HAIR COULD FALL OUT! 
I greatly appreciate the encouragement and positive thoughts. @AliOop!


----------



## AliOop

@The_Phoenix Well, you can take comfort in the fact that most of the ingredients in your shampoo bar are probably in your liquid shampoo, as well. 

ETA: You are so welcome - gotta keep each other going, right?


----------



## The_Phoenix

AliOop said:


> Well, you can take comfort in the fact that most of the ingredients in your shampoo bar are probably in your liquid shampoo, as well.


I like the notion that I can create a shampoo bar using the same ingredients in my favorite shampoo.


----------



## GemstonePony

The_Phoenix said:


> I like the notion that I can create a shampoo bar using the same ingredients in my favorite shampoo.


Me too. And for what it's worth, if you're staying within safety rates for skin, the odds that your hair is going to fall out are relatively slim. That still leaves how it makes your hair feel, but you'll be able to feel that within the first use of it, and odds are you have conditioner of some kind lying around if you need it.


----------



## JillGat

Zing said:


> Oh, meadowfoam seed oil, meadowfoam seed oil, meadowfoam seed oil, where have you been all my life?  I'm in my 50s and just now meeting you?!  Oh, the missed decades!
> PEOPLE!  This stuff is the s---!  I decided to make a special lotion bar for Mrs. Zing's Christmas -- 1/3 each of white beeswax, shea, and my new best friend that I wish I could fill a tub with and bathe in, meadowfoam seed oil.  I think she'll like it.  Must. Wrap. Now. And. Not. Touch.
> 
> @The_Emerald_Chicken , that's 2 of each for me.  You do remember we're coworkers, right?  Top floor, corner office?



Oh, great, thanks a lot.  And where do I get this meadowfoam seed oil?  Supplier?


----------



## Zing

JillGat said:


> Oh, great, thanks a lot.  And where do I get this meadowfoam seed oil?  Supplier?


Bulk Apohecary


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Tara_H said:


> Finally done!
> 
> View attachment 55458
> 
> 
> Pretty nerve wracking, waiting to see if it softened up enough from the CPOP to hold together, but all done.
> 
> Also decided the geodes needed a little bit of something so I put some gravel around the edges.  Much happier with them now.
> View attachment 55459


Love your design's.


----------



## violets2217

The_Phoenix said:


> Made 100g shampoo bar. Good grief, that was not fun. Decided to make “pourable” (bit of a misnomer, if you ask me) and it took forever for all of the ingredients to melt down. My scale didn’t take well to the itty bitty measurements so a little over here and there. There’s no possibility of 1.6 grams. It’s either a gram or 2 grams. That said, the sheer number of ingredients was head-swimming.
> 
> I reminded myself that once upon a time making cold process soap left me feeling stressed and unsure of myself. I’ll just have to keep plugging away at these shampoo bar things and be patient with myself.


I just bought a scale from amazon that measures to .1 grams, Scale grams & ounces 5kg/.01g Its rechargeable and uses batteries. it big and wide for all my large bowls. Its pretty cool! I got it mostly because I'm making small batches of shampoo & conditioner bars, lotions and creams. So I can't wait to use it!
PS... @DeeAnna posted in another post about putting all ingredients in a heavy weight sealable plastic bag (except heat sensitive ingredients) and plopping it in hot water to melt and mix and knead. It sounds like fun and less messy! Sous Vide method


----------



## AliOop

JillGat said:


> Oh, great, thanks a lot.  And where do I get this meadowfoam seed oil?  Supplier?


I have to agree with @Zing, this stuff is amazing! I haven't had great success with BA, however, so I purchased mine from MakeYourOwn.Buzz, aka TheChemistryConnection.com, aka SaveOnCitric.com. All three of those sites are owned by the same folks, apparently, but the prices and shipping can differ, so it's worth comparing all three. I've also purchased MFSO from WSP before, but they take soooo long that by the time it arrives, I don't remember what I planned to make (seriously!). So I rarely order from them anymore.


----------



## penelopejane

Bought 3 new bottles of fragrance for my son's wedding soap just incase of another disaster. 
Murphy's Law *again* both batches turned out perfectly and I only needed 1/2 a bottle.


----------



## TashaBird

msunnerstood said:


> Ok soap as in surfactant but I thought my poop soap friends would get a kick outta this bath bomb. Im going to mica paint the feet when it dries.
> 
> Duck Butt
> 
> View attachment 55461


This would be a great mold for my women’s duck hunting group!


----------



## AliOop

penelopejane said:


> Bought 3 new bottles of fragrance for my son's wedding soap just incase of another disaster.
> Murphy's Law *again* both batches turned out perfectly and I only needed 1/2 a bottle.


Does this mean the soaps are all done now? And can we see pics??


----------



## penelopejane

AliOop said:


> Does this mean the soaps are all done now? And can we see pics??


Yes they are done! Phew!
I don't usually post photos on this forum.  Sorry.  It's a privacy thing.



Catscankim said:


> I got them from Amazon. I'm gonna have to order more, because my "pretty" towels have been little by little repurposed into soaping towels. They are not fairing so well lol.


I know exactly what you mean.  I am runny very short of nice tea towels even though, of course, I never use my good tea towels for soaping!!!!


----------



## The_Phoenix

GemstonePony said:


> Me too. And for what it's worth, if you're staying within safety rates for skin, the odds that your hair is going to fall out are relatively slim. That still leaves how it makes your hair feel, but you'll be able to feel that within the first use of it, and odds are you have conditioner of some kind lying around if you need it.


Good point!


violets2217 said:


> I just bought a scale from amazon that measures to .1 grams, Scale grams & ounces 5kg/.01g Its rechargeable and uses batteries. it big and wide for all my large bowls. Its pretty cool! I got it mostly because I'm making small batches of shampoo & conditioner bars, lotions and creams. So I can't wait to use it!
> PS... @DeeAnna posted in another post about putting all ingredients in a heavy weight sealable plastic bag (except heat sensitive ingredients) and plopping it in hot water to melt and mix and knead. It sounds like fun and less messy! Sous Vide method


Thank you so much for sharing this. I’ve been intending to buy a scale that measures to the .1 grams. And I’d have never considered melting the ingredients sous vide style. Clever problem solving!

Luxury of all luxuries, after a mentally taxing day, I decided to take a bath. I brought my shampoo bar with me and after my glasses got too foggy to read, I threw caution to the wind and gave it a test run. Not bad! My hair felt silky and though I never skip the conditioner (I have very long, fine, blonde hair) it didn’t feel like it needed it. My hair feels soft and full bodied. Yay! I do want to fine-tune the recipe and play around with additives. But it’s a start!


----------



## AliOop

Tested my 9-day young Zany's No-Slime Castile bars and was so pleasantly surprised: no slime, and wonderful soft lather with lots of lotion-y bubbles. Took a lather video but apparently it's too big to post here. My skin doesn't feel dry or itchy like it normally does with high OO soap. The bars are still a little soft, but I can't wait to see how this cures out!

Here is the ZNSC version that I used with the recommended faux sea water:

80% OO
15% CO
  5% Castor oil

Additives:
Sorbitol dissolved in the liquid at 1% of oils
1 Tbsp of powdered goat milk per 500g of oils.
Fragrance at 6%

This might be my new favorite soap! I'm going to try it again with coconut milk since this was supposed to be a vegan soap until I added GMP at the least minute, just for kicks.


----------



## rdc1978

Corsara said:


> I just stuck a batch in the oven, my first one with fragrance oils or colour, and first attempt at CPOP!  Nurture soaps Comfort and Joy scent that @rdc1978 kindly sent me, and added some coffee in half the batter for colour.



I am soooo happy to hear that!!!!  Excellent job!


----------



## Babyshoes

earlene said:


> Depends on the quality of the silicone used to make the mould (they are not all created equal) AND how high the heat was and how long in the oven.
> 
> I would make another batch of soap in it, as a test to see what happens.  In fact, I'd probably make one without CPOP and then one with CPOP (being careful to heat to a lower heat, then turn OFF the oven when you put the soap inside & leave it for several hours with the oven door closed and the oven off the whole time).  Compare and see if you have a repeat of the silicone rash.  Then decide.
> 
> It is only cosmetic (aesthetically) and does not damage the soap's ability to perform its function.  You can plane them smooth if you desire a smoother look on the pocked surface after you cut the soap.



Thank you, I'll try that. Everyday is a lesson.  

It was fairly cheap, so if it's ruined I'll replace it after pay day... I'm nowhere near selling, so having to skim a little off the bars that I'm giving away isn't the end of the world...


----------



## Tara_H

I did some late soaping last night with the intention of using up some more shavings, odds and ends, and the remaining soap dough from the black and white project.

My kitchen now looks like I was murdering Smurfs.





Everything is blue, I guess this is my life now.

Also I managed to ruin the blade on the food processor from running it so long.  The place where the blade centre column attaches to the spinny part actually melted   so I guess I'll be taking a break from soap dough until the replacement arrives...

Had to finish the soap by hand so I was up until gone midnight (my bedtime is half ten!) but when I did the first cut I actually said 'wow' out loud, so I guess it was worth it all in the end.




Trying to have something of a 'soap diet' and focus on finishing/planing/beveling/stamping and using up leftovers rather than making new batches, but it's so hard!

2 hours to go before work, let's see if my resolve holds out once the dishes are done...


----------



## TashaBird

Tara_H said:


> I did some late soaping last night with the intention of using up some more shavings, odds and ends, and the remaining soap dough from the black and white project.
> 
> My kitchen now looks like I was murdering Smurfs.
> View attachment 55467
> View attachment 55468
> 
> 
> Everything is blue, I guess this is my life now.
> 
> Also I managed to ruin the blade on the food processor from running it so long.  The place where the blade centre column attaches to the spinny part actually melted   so I guess I'll be taking a break from soap dough until the replacement arrives...
> 
> Had to finish the soap by hand so I was up until gone midnight (my bedtime is half ten!) but when I did the first cut I actually said 'wow' out loud, so I guess it was worth it all in the end.
> View attachment 55469
> View attachment 55470
> 
> 
> Trying to have something of a 'soap diet' and focus on finishing/planing/beveling/stamping and using up leftovers rather than making new batches, but it's so hard!
> 
> 2 hours to go before work, let's see if my resolve holds out once the dishes are done...


What is it you’re using the food processor for?


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Good Morning Happy Friday

Great News my Pine Tar is finnaly in @ Tractor Supply so I'll pick it up today, review some videos & have a go at it.
Oh Before Diving into Skin Care Products I want to learn how to make Liquid Soap.  Then switch gears & dive into  "The Making Of Skin Care Products".

It's never ending, Thats a good thing.


----------



## Tina05

Good Morning everyone!! I tried making this yesterday, but it got a little darker in the middle. Honey and Oatmeal.

And these two I forgot to post...


----------



## Tara_H

TashaBird said:


> What is it you’re using the food processor for?


I started by using it to smooth out batches of dough which were lumpy, and it was amazing for that, so I branched out into using it for adjusting the texture.  I found that if it clumps together on speed #3 then it will work the way I want.
The problem is that I wasn't paying attention last night and pushed it too hard and too long.  I had put in too much (blue!) liquid colouring and I was trying to get it to be less sticky but I got focused on that to the exclusion of all else...
At least the replacement blade unit is only about €4, so not too much harm done, just a delay.


----------



## hlee

SoapWitch said:


> What I have done lately...  I saw a stencil could be better suited for using with soap and soap dough, so I created some... 100's of them. I've been a bit obsessed with the idea. Anyway, this is some of what I've been doing.
> View attachment 55475
> View attachment 55476
> View attachment 55477
> View attachment 55478


Oh my gosh. The kitty one is so adorable. These are so amazing.



Tina05 said:


> And these two I forgot to post...


Great purple color! 
What do they smell like?



AliOop said:


> Tested my 9-day young Zany's No-Slime Castille bars and was so pleasantly surprised: no slime, and wonderful soft lather with lots of lotion-y bubbles. Took a lather video but apparently it's too big to post here. My skin doesn't feel dry or itchy like it normally does with high OO soap. The bars are still a little soft, but I can't wait to see how this cures out!
> 
> Here is the ZNSC version that I used with the recommended faux sea water:
> 
> 80% OO
> 15% CO
> 5% Castor oil
> 
> Additives:
> Sorbitol dissolved in the liquid at 1% of oils
> 1 Tbsp of powdered goat milk per 500g of oils.
> Fragrance at 6%
> 
> This might be my new favorite soap! I'm going to try it again with coconut milk since this was supposed to be a vegan soap until I added GMP at the least minute, just for kicks.


Wait. What is faux sea water please  ?


----------



## AliOop

@hlee It's part of the recipe for Zany's No-Slime Castile. I normally HATE Castile soap but am really liking this one!


----------



## KimW

@Tina05  - Plain soap is my favorite, and you've succeeded in making a pretty loaf there!  You might be seeing a partial gel with the darker middle, which can be remedied even after the cut with some CPOP time.  



Tara_H said:


> I did some late soaping last night with the intention of using up some more shavings, odds and ends, and the remaining soap dough from the black and white project.
> 
> My kitchen now looks like I was murdering Smurfs.
> 
> 
> Everything is blue, I guess this is my life now.


Sorry about your blade,  but still loving these geodes!  
and, ummmm...Poor smurfs!


----------



## SoapDaddy70

Need to be talked off the proverbial soaping ledge. Tried the wood grain pour today. Had it all perfectly planned out with my new slow moving recipe containing Lard. When I first started soaping my issue with any type of design was my trace got too thick too fast. Today's epic fail was because I was too impatient and didnt let my trace get thick enough. I know what I did wrong and I will try this again!! Just sucks when you have high aspirations and you just end up with plain brown soap. Uggh!!


----------



## Zing

Tina05 said:


> And these two I forgot to post...


Stunning.  Just stunning.  On the right photo, what is the brown/copper colorant?  I may have to steal  pay homage to this design.


SoapDaddy70 said:


> Need to be talked off the proverbial soaping ledge. Tried the wood grain pour today. Had it all perfectly planned out with my new slow moving recipe containing Lard. When I first started soaping my issue with any type of design was my trace got too thick too fast. Today's epic fail was because I was too impatient and didnt let my trace get thick enough. I know what I did wrong and I will try this again!! Just sucks when you have high aspirations and you just end up with plain brown soap. Uggh!!


Erg, I know that feeling!  But you gotta do some re-framing.  Even "plain brown soap" that is _homemade _is still an awesome thing. 
And don't tell anyone your intended design.  My trick is to call it "rustic."


----------



## AliOop

SoapDaddy70 said:


> Need to be talked off the proverbial soaping ledge. Tried the wood grain pour today.
> 
> Just sucks when you have high aspirations and you just end up with plain brown soap. Uggh!!


Wait till you cut it - the inside may surprise you! I've seen several YT soapers who started with muddled soap on the outside, and ended up with gorgeous soap on the inside.


----------



## msunnerstood

SoapWitch said:


> What I have done lately...  I saw a stencil could be better suited for using with soap and soap dough, so I created some... 100's of them. I've been a bit obsessed with the idea. Anyway, this is some of what I've been doing.
> View attachment 55475
> View attachment 55476
> View attachment 55477
> View attachment 55478


Love these! Do you sell stencils in your shop?


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

SoapWitch said:


> What I have done lately...  I saw a stencil could be better suited for using with soap and soap dough, so I created some... 100's of them. I've been a bit obsessed with the idea. Anyway, this is some of what I've been doing.
> View attachment 55475
> View attachment 55476
> View attachment 55477
> View attachment 55478


Wow thats amazing soap & designs.


----------



## amd

msunnerstood said:


> Do you sell stencils in your shop?


She does.

My soapy thing for today was scheduling my time for my soapy endeavors over the weekend. I think I've given up making soap during the week, it doesn't seem to matter how easy my work day was, by the time I get home, mess around with supper and cleanup, I have no ambition left. So I need to make better use of my weekend time. Plan is scheduled with breaks, so as long as I get my butt out of bed on time all should go well.

This weekend's plan:
Saturday
2 batches Aloe Sea Salt & Driftwood soap (I call it Ocean because my customers are weird and if I rename it they won't buy it)
1 batch CM Lilac soap for the historical festival in June
SMF Challenge Soap
Wash dishes (lol @Zing I have to schedule it or it doesn't get done)
A bunch of random desk work including bookkeeping, video editing and website updates.
Two batches of lip balms, plus some experimental batches of sugar lip scrub
Experimental face lotion with rose water, argan oil, and frankincense
Make lye for Sunday soaps

Sunday
OMH soaps: Drakkar Noir dupe, Rosewood Musk, and Blueberry

And then taking the rest of Sunday off to clean and recover.


----------



## Tara_H

amd said:


> She does.
> 
> My soapy thing for today was scheduling my time for my soapy endeavors over the weekend. I think I've given up making soap during the week, it doesn't seem to matter how easy my work day was, by the time I get home, mess around with supper and cleanup, I have no ambition left. So I need to make better use of my weekend time. Plan is scheduled with breaks, so as long as I get my butt out of bed on time all should go well.
> 
> This weekend's plan:
> Saturday
> 2 batches Aloe Sea Salt & Driftwood soap (I call it Ocean because my customers are weird and if I rename it they won't buy it)
> 1 batch CM Lilac soap for the historical festival in June
> SMF Challenge Soap
> Wash dishes (lol @Zing I have to schedule it or it doesn't get done)
> A bunch of random desk work including bookkeeping, video editing and website updates.
> Two batches of lip balms, plus some experimental batches of sugar lip scrub
> Experimental face lotion with rose water, argan oil, and frankincense
> Make lye for Sunday soaps
> 
> Sunday
> OMH soaps: Drakkar Noir dupe, Rosewood Musk, and Blueberry
> 
> And then taking the rest of Sunday off to clean and recover.


Ooh, sounds like a busy weekend! Best of luck!

Edit before I fall asleep:
I was very disciplined today and just reworked an existing soap - the second Dutch pour from a couple of weeks ago.

i really liked the fancy part, but the slab was in a terrible state because it was the remains of the previous attempt hastily shoved into the mould as they solidified, and poked into place as much as I could with whatever came to hand.




So I shaved off as much of the lumpy part as I could and re-poured new bases. I sprayed the backs of the soaps with alcohol and pushed them into the new slab.  Hopefully they'll be a lot nicer now!



I used this as an excuse to try a couple of new fragrance oils too - half are coconut (accelerated like a mad thing) and half red apple (seems quite well behaved). Had to do it in two separate batches since I've only the one loaf mould...


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

I just finished making my 1st  "Pine Tar" soap.  I followed @DeeAnna instructions from her website classicbells.com. I used method #2.  I changed up my recipe though added palm' olive oil' sodium lacate' sugar' coconut milk' beer' & a variety of EO & FO woodsy scents Only 2%. Patchouli' Leather' Cedar' Eucalyptus' Pine Needles' ( like I needed more pine scent') lol.  Its getting happy tucked away in the cupboard.  I thought it would began to set up fast once i mixed the lye / fats to the PT / fats but I had a little time to stir all ingredients together nicely, but the moment It started getting thick I poured it fast in the mold & yes from that point on it quickly began to set up of remainder in the bowl.  Hopefully it turns out, i'll keep you posted,  to be continued. 
Update: PT Soap Pict's.
Update: PT Soap The Wonderful Bubbles from just a very small piece. also soap feels so moisturizing.


----------



## Babyshoes

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> I just finished making my 1st  "Pine Tar" soap.  I followed @DeeAnna instructions from her website classicbells.com. I used method #2.  I changed up my recipe though added palm' olive oil' sodium lacate' sugar' coconut milk' beer' & a variety of EO & FO woodsy scents Only 2%. Patchouli' Leather' Cedar' Eucalyptus' Pine Needles' ( like I needed more pine scent') lol.  Its getting happy tucked away in the cupboard.  I thought it would began to set up fast once i mixed the lye / fats to the PT / fats but I had a little time to stir all ingredients together nicely, but the moment It started getting thick I poured it fast in the mold & yes from that point on it quickly began to set up of remainder in the bowl.  Hopefully it turns out, i'll keep you posted,  to be continued.




Ooh, exciting! It's always fun to try something new, and it sounds like you handled the acceleration admirably.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Babyshoes said:


> Ooh, exciting! It's always fun to try something new, and it sounds like you handled the acceleration admirably.


Thx' now I hope it sets up nicely w/ no  complications ,


----------



## Corsara

Corsara said:


> I just stuck a batch in the oven, my first one with fragrance oils or colour, and first attempt at CPOP!  Nurture soaps Comfort and Joy scent that @rdc1978 kindly sent me, and added some coffee in half the batter for colour.


I forgot to post it! We live in a barn at the moment, and this soap manages to make the whole place smell amazing! I got a bit of ash on top, but I was very pleased overall. I used my loaf mold as a mini slab mold. I think I've mastered getting the temp right to avoid false trace on small batches.


rdc1978 said:


> I am soooo happy to hear that!!!!  Excellent job!


Thank you again for the fragrances, I'm looking forward to trying out the others!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Corsara said:


> I forgot to post it! We live in a barn at the moment, and this soap manages to make the whole place smell amazing! I got a bit of ash on top, but I was very pleased overall. I used my loaf mold as a mini slab mold. I think I've mastered getting the temp right to avoid false trace on small batches.
> 
> Thank you again for the fragrances, I'm looking forward to trying out the others!


Nice' love the color the coffee gave it.  Awww Life's Little Pleasures' The Wonderful Smell Of A Newly Scented Soap. .


----------



## rdc1978

Corsara said:


> I forgot to post it! We live in a barn at the moment, and this soap manages to make the whole place smell amazing! I got a bit of ash on top, but I was very pleased overall. I used my loaf mold as a mini slab mold. I think I've mastered getting the temp right to avoid false trace on small batches.
> 
> Thank you again for the fragrances, I'm looking forward to trying out the others!



I'm happy to do it.  Tha ks for posting the pics.  Your inaugural bars are lovely!!!!



AliOop said:


> Wait till you cut it - the inside may surprise you! I've seen several YT soapers who started with muddled soap on the outside, and ended up with gorgeous soap on the inside.



Agreed, I think the cut is supposed to be important.  
I know I watched someone do a woodgrain design.  I cannot remember who, and she said that giving it a bit of cure time also made the design pop.  It may have been idreamofsoap on YouTube or maybe it was the soap challenge club tutorial.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

amd said:


> She does.
> 
> My soapy thing for today was scheduling my time for my soapy endeavors over the weekend. I think I've given up making soap during the week, it doesn't seem to matter how easy my work day was, by the time I get home, mess around with supper and cleanup, I have no ambition left. So I need to make better use of my weekend time. Plan is scheduled with breaks, so as long as I get my butt out of bed on time all should go well.
> 
> This weekend's plan:
> Saturday
> 2 batches Aloe Sea Salt & Driftwood soap (I call it Ocean because my customers are weird and if I rename it they won't buy it)
> 1 batch CM Lilac soap for the historical festival in June
> SMF Challenge Soap
> Wash dishes (lol @Zing I have to schedule it or it doesn't get done)
> A bunch of random desk work including bookkeeping, video editing and website updates.
> Two batches of lip balms, plus some experimental batches of sugar lip scrub
> Experimental face lotion with rose water, argan oil, and frankincense
> Make lye for Sunday soaps
> 
> Sunday
> OMH soaps: Drakkar Noir dupe, Rosewood Musk, and Blueberry
> 
> And then taking the rest of Sunday off to clean and recover.


Your gonna be busy.  The Drakkar dupe scent sounds fantastic.  Im interested in your face lotion experiment' keep us posted on how it turns out.


----------



## Tara_H

Today I learned about soap savers from Soap's In Shower

So of course I had to make one for all the soap ends that I'm bored of   


Other than that I've been organising and photographing and updating my records, so no new soap at all!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Tara_H said:


> Today I learned about soap savers from Soap's In Shower
> 
> So of course I had to make one for all the soap ends that I'm bored of
> View attachment 55524
> 
> Other than that I've been organising and photographing and updating my records, so no new soap at all!


Thats great'


----------



## Catscankim

Got my order from NS today...

Bergamot and Honey
Smell the Rainbow
Oatmeal Milk and Honey
Satsuma Orange
Ylang Ylang and Amber

Believe it or not, these are all new FO for me lol. Excited to get to soaping...tomorrow, as I have night shift tonight.

I think NS heard us with the muslin bag conversation/dilema. It didn't come with an imprinted logo this time LOL. However, if the NS gods are watching, I was not impressed with my meme card this time LOL.


----------



## KimW

Tara_H said:


> Today I learned about soap savers from Soap's In Shower
> 
> So of course I had to make one for all the soap ends that I'm bored of
> 
> Other than that I've been organising and photographing and updating my records, so no new soap at all!


Cute!!!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Sometimes "Soda Ash" can enhance the image of soap. IMHO Picture depicts this.

*  I also posted a picture of my Pine Tar Soap in same link I posted yesterday' if anyone is interested *


----------



## Tara_H

Yesterday I got another haul of fat from the butcher so I've been rendering more tallow.  Gave him this soap I made with his tallow as a thank you, he seemed very happy with it 



Now that there's more on the way I felt ok with using the last of the previous batch so I made another attempt at the black soap that's stuck in my mind.  Fingers crossed it stays black this time, and that the mica lines are clearer. I used a good bit more mica so I also hope it doesn't split at the lines 
Drizzled on top with 'white pearl' mica in oil which always seems to come out gold.



Edit: now _that's_ what they were supposed to look like!




Scented with 'black linen and amber' so I'll call these 'nights in black linen'.


----------



## KimW

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Sometimes "Soda Ash" can enhance the image of soap. IMHO Picture depicts this.
> 
> *  I also posted a picture of my Pine Tar Soap in same link I posted yesterday' if anyone is interested *


Perfect soap to make that point, Peachy!  Such a *pretty* bar of soap.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

KimW said:


> Perfect soap to make that point, Peachy!  Such a *pretty* bar of soap.


Thank you' awww. .   When I make soap i'll usually have extra which I pour into oval soap mold' I found this behind my soaps covered in "Soda Ash" as I began to rub off a little I suddenly realized soap isn't a  "ugly duckling" & thought i'd post.  .


----------



## Corsara

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Sometimes "Soda Ash" can enhance the image of soap. IMHO Picture depicts this.
> 
> *  I also posted a picture of my Pine Tar Soap in same link I posted yesterday' if anyone is interested *


This is such a pretty soap! 


Today I got to package up some soap for the first time to use as a birthday gift for a friend! She is sensitive to fragrances, so I picked a couple of unscented bars and scribbled up some labels. She is pregnant, so added some Castile for the baby! I'm so excited, I got to try my Castile on my 7 month old for the first time yesterday too. So soft and mild


----------



## Jubilee8269

I made my first ever batches of soap this weekend! A handsoap kit from WSP in Pumpkin coconut cream, and a melt and pour batch in sugared Strawberry from Nurture Soap. My home health aid came today, and took two bars of the soap and one of the bottles.  She wanted to show it off to her neighbors and ask if any of them wanted to buy some. I felt bad telling her she couldn't do that since I'm not selling my soaps.


----------



## Tara_H

Jubilee8269 said:


> I made my first ever batches of soap this weekend! A handsoap kit from WSP in Pumpkin coconut cream, and a melt and pour batch in sugared Strawberry from Nurture Soap. My home health aid came today, and took two bars of the soap and one of the bottles.  She wanted to show it off to her neighbors and ask if any of them wanted to buy some. I felt bad telling her she couldn't do that since I'm not selling my soaps.


Congrats on your first soap!


----------



## Ladka

Just made what is probably my largest batch - about 1800 g of soap!
Used goat tallow 50 % and pig lard, olive oil and coconut oil. 
The fragrances included lavender EO, lemongrass, bergamot, patchouli and sandalwood FO's.
The colours used: indigo, St. John's wort, yellow and red for M&P.
I poured into my latest moulds (a toy car, an octopus, a crab, a ship), some flowers, and others.
They are all sitting in my oven undergoing CPOP-ing.
My kitchen smells elicious!


----------



## The Park Bench

Tara_H said:


> Yesterday I got another haul of fat from the butcher so I've been rendering more tallow.  Gave him this soap I made with his tallow as a thank you, he seemed very happy with it
> View attachment 55564
> 
> 
> Now that there's more on the way I felt ok with using the last of the previous batch so I made another attempt at the black soap that's stuck in my mind.  Fingers crossed it stays black this time, and that the mica lines are clearer. I used a good bit more mica so I also hope it doesn't split at the lines
> Drizzled on top with 'white pearl' mica in oil which always seems to come out gold.
> View attachment 55565
> 
> 
> Edit: now _that's_ what they were supposed to look like!
> View attachment 55578
> View attachment 55577
> 
> 
> Scented with 'black linen and amber' so I'll call these 'nights in black linen'.


I like your play on Knights in White Satin!  My UPS guy has been wonderful, putting my packages INSIDE my soap shack even when I am not in there!  I gifted him with a bar of my lemon basil soap and he seemed pleased . He's also great with our pooch 

I am finally catching up after playing in the sun in beautiful Puerto Rico for 6 weeks.  Today I made emulsified coffee scrubs.  I'm excited about these because I have "partnered" with our local coffee company and am using their espresso as well as including their logo on my labels .


----------



## Vicki C

Had fun experimenting with colorants again. The blue is phycocyanin, or blue spirulina, mixed with various other things - rose kaolin clay, TD, two iron oxides, and rhubarb. The red tray is red rice  yeast with nothing, TD, and iron oxide. I don’t know if the blue will hold up, I actually wasn’t sure it would make it this far.


----------



## Tara_H

Today I struggled with my first solid hot process attempt, and made some chocolate-scented soap that (unintentionally) looks like meat.



On the upside I got a delivery of some more supplies; some proper funnel jugs and some nice colours from micamoma.  So I'll be consoling myself with some nice gradient stripes in the very near future!


----------



## maryloucb

Lemon thyme soap gelling


----------



## Tara_H

I may be insane but I've been watching this video and I want to try it so badly... Actually I want to try it well but we must be realistic   


I made up a mix of oils today that (finally) is basically liquid at room temperature! And I got some micas that I'm really confident I'll be able to get a good red out of.  The oils are waiting for me for the morning, if I'm feeling brave I may well give it a bash  Wish me luck!


----------



## Catscankim

I am feeling so uninspired lately LOL. Don't get me wrong, I am really itching to make soap, I just can't figure out a design for something new and exciting. 

I was thinking of a line pour with Smell the Rainbow FO for my LBG friends. But wall pours are not my forte.

Thought about a dancing funnel, but I don't think I have the patience for that LOL.

Ugggh...writer's block


----------



## Quanta

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Sometimes "Soda Ash" can enhance the image of soap. IMHO Picture depicts this.
> 
> *  I also posted a picture of my Pine Tar Soap in same link I posted yesterday' if anyone is interested *



The soapy thing I did today was order that exact soap mold! I've seen other pictures of soap around here that use that set and when I found it on Amazon I decided I needed it. I got the oval ones and the rectangle ones. The cavity mold I've been using is very thin and flimsy and all my soaps are bowed out on the sides. I have a small loaf mold but my test batches are too small for it so I need a good cavity mold.

I also made tallow soap earlier today. Just tallow on its own, three small bars so I can see what it's like. I've made plain lard soap recently too, and some with a few other oils added too so I can see what I like.


----------



## Catscankim

Tara_H said:


> I may be insane but I've been watching this video and I want to try it so badly... Actually I want to try it well but we must be realistic
> 
> 
> I made up a mix of oils today that (finally) is basically liquid at room temperature! And I got some micas that I'm really confident I'll be able to get a good red out of.  The oils are waiting for me for the morning, if I'm feeling brave I may well give it a bash  Wish me luck!



I have admired that soap in that video for a long time...have never done it, but I love the contrasting colors.

Ok, finally a real actual soapy thing in a while.

Smell the rainbow in my slab mold. I have 5 colors, plus white, uncolored because I'm an idiot. The green glopped up after the fragrance was added, so there is very little green in it. It was a weird glopping up...like it just had chunks. I was able to add a little green from what I could salvage. I poured high on that one, so hopefully it got a little throughout the soap. Lots of f bombs going on at this stage. And I wanted thinner color swirls.

I guess the soap top doesn't have the uniform swirl that I would like, but I guess in the end after the cut it really doesn't matter LOL. I usually just do the swirl without thinking. I actually took my time with it, and it ended up uneven (just got done watching a Tree Marie video, so I feel particularly particular).

As Terry might say: "what I would have done differently for this batch"....would to be to not forget the fragrance...

Anyway, wet-soap Smell the Rainbow...not very straight, missing most of one of the colors, but I think nobody will notice in the end LOL

btw, I am not a fan of this FO smell, as much as everybody raves about it


----------



## KiwiMoose

@SoapDaddy70 - how was the cut? better than you thought?
@Catscankim - thats gorgeous, can't wait to see the cut.


----------



## Catscankim

KiwiMoose said:


> @SoapDaddy70 - how was the cut? better than you thought?
> @Catscankim - thats gorgeous, can't wait to see the cut.


 I can't wait to see the cut either LOL. I will post tomorrow.


----------



## Tara_H

Beautiful soap! I love the distribution of colours, there's a great energy to it!



Catscankim said:


> just got done watching a Tree Marie video, so I feel particularly particular


Lol, I know that feeling! I'm sitting here procrastinating with everything laid out in front of me and thinking it all needs to be 'just so' before I start...



Catscankim said:


> ...not very straight


Isn't that kind of the point?   

Holy cow, I think I did it!  
 I'm going to be terrified to cut this now...


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

The Park Bench said:


> I like your play on Knights in White Satin!  My UPS guy has been wonderful, putting my packages INSIDE my soap shack even when I am not in there!  I gifted him with a bar of my lemon basil soap and he seemed pleased . He's also great with our pooch
> 
> I am finally catching up after playing in the sun in beautiful Puerto Rico for 6 weeks.  Today I made emulsified coffee scrubs.  I'm excited about these because I have "partnered" with our local coffee company and am using their espresso as well as including their logo on my labels .


Wow! how exciting to partner w/ your local coffee comp!!! Congrats  .  Wonderful that your USPS guy takes extra care w/ your two loves' always a good thing. yay 



Corsara said:


> This is such a pretty soap!
> 
> 
> Today I got to package up some soap for the first time to use as a birthday gift for a friend! She is sensitive to fragrances, so I picked a couple of unscented bars and scribbled up some labels. She is pregnant, so added some Castile for the baby! I'm so excited, I got to try my Castile on my 7 month old for the first time yesterday too. So soft and mild


Thank you aww 

Good Morning Happy Taco Tuesday .   Waiting on a call back from elementbath&beauty, I placed an order but didnt get a order acknowledgment so i resubmitted order thinking it didn't go through, again no order acknowledgment thought I better give them a call.  I'm excited & looking forward in taking a plunge in "Skin Care"


----------



## SoapSisters

Here's soap I cut yesterday. (The light blue background was inspired by @MobjackBay and her new beautiful new photo backdrop.) I used Blackberry and Magnolia FO from Micas & More for the first time – and it accelerated! The colored part - equal parts of Micas & More cosmic purple and ruby red – went into the mold in a clumpy line. I used a gear tie (hanger swirl) to try to break up the clump of purple and spread the color around the loaf. All in all, I'm happy with it.


----------



## Quanta

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Good Morning Happy Taco Tuesday .   Waiting on a call back from elementbath&beauty, I placed an order but didnt get a order acknowledgment so i resubmitted order thinking it didn't go through, again no order acknowledgment thought I better give them a call.  I'm excited & looking forward in taking a plunge in "Skin Care"


Did you check your spam filter? I've had emails sent there before even if I'd been receiving emails from the same sender just fine previously.


----------



## MarinaB

My second shampoo soap with Brahmi oil. Made Brahmi infusion myself.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Quanta said:


> Did you check your spam filter? I've had emails sent there before even if I'd been receiving emails from the same sender just fine previously.


Yes I checked it & nothing.   Thx for your concern &  I suggestion appreciate it.


----------



## Ladka

I unmoulded my latest batch, cleaned crumbles and bevelled the soaps. I'm pretty happy with how they came out - that is those I unmoulded today. Some of those I unmoulded yesterday were a bit chipped but not too bad.


----------



## The_Phoenix

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Sometimes "Soda Ash" can enhance the image of soap. IMHO Picture depicts this.
> 
> *  I also posted a picture of my Pine Tar Soap in same link I posted yesterday' if anyone is interested *


That's really cool!


----------



## violets2217

Catscankim said:


> I think NS heard us with the muslin bag conversation/dilema. It didn't come with an imprinted logo this time LOL. However, if the NS gods are watching, I was not impressed with my meme card this time LOL.


I thought the same thing when I opened my box last week! The bags & the meme. The kids laughed at this meme card I put on the fridge though!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Vicki C said:


> Had fun experimenting with colorants again. The blue is phycocyanin, or blue spirulina, mixed with various other things - rose kaolin clay, TD, two iron oxides, and rhubarb. The red tray is red rice  yeast with nothing, TD, and iron oxide. I don’t know if the blue will hold up, I actually wasn’t sure it would make it this far.
> 
> View attachment 55598
> View attachment 55599
> View attachment 55600



I am totally fascinated by your color tests, and admire the planning it must take and your patience to do it so methodically.  The results are also beautiful. They remind me of the tests the dyers do with little squares of fabric.  Is there any chance you would put the photos in a thread and let us know how they change over time?



Catscankim said:


> Ok, finally a real actual soapy thing in a while.
> 
> Smell the rainbow in my slab mold. I have 5 colors, plus white, uncolored because I'm an idiot. The green glopped up after the fragrance was added, so there is very little green in it. It was a weird glopping up...like it just had chunks. I was able to add a little green from what I could salvage. I poured high on that one, so hopefully it got a little throughout the soap. Lots of f bombs going on at this stage. And I wanted thinner color swirls.
> 
> I guess the soap top doesn't have the uniform swirl that I would like, but I guess in the end after the cut it really doesn't matter LOL. I usually just do the swirl without thinking. I actually took my time with it, and it ended up uneven (just got done watching a Tree Marie video, so I feel particularly particular).
> 
> As Terry might say: "what I would have done differently for this batch"....would to be to not forget the fragrance...
> 
> Anyway, wet-soap Smell the Rainbow...not very straight, missing most of one of the colors, but I think nobody will notice in the end LOL
> 
> btw, I am not a fan of this FO smell, as much as everybody raves about it
> 
> View attachment 55642



This soap is really beautiful.  I think the white makes the colors pop!



Tara_H said:


> Holy cow, I think I did it!
> I'm going to be terrified to cut this now...
> View attachment 55643



Well done!  Look at that red!



SoapSisters said:


> Here's soap I cut yesterday. (The light blue background was inspired by @MobjackBay and her new beautiful new photo backdrop.) I used Blackberry and Magnolia FO from Micas & More for the first time – and it accelerated! The colored part - equal parts of Micas & More cosmic purple and ruby red – went into the mold in a clumpy line. I used a gear tie (hanger swirl) to try to break up the clump of purple and spread the color around the loaf. All in all, I'm happy with it.
> View attachment 55654



I love the swirls and the soap looks pretty on the background!


----------



## msunnerstood

Tara_H said:


> Today I struggled with my first solid hot process attempt, and made some chocolate-scented soap that (unintentionally) looks like meat.
> View attachment 55616
> 
> 
> On the upside I got a delivery of some more supplies; some proper funnel jugs and some nice colours from micamoma.  So I'll be consoling myself with some nice gradient stripes in the very near future!


We have all made meat soap. I think its a rite of passage..


----------



## Vicki C

Mobjack Bay said:


> I am totally fascinated by your color tests, and admire the planning it must take and your patience to do it so methodically.  The results are also beautiful. They remind me of the tests the dyers do with little squares of fabric.  Is there any chance you would put the photos in a thread and let us know how they change over time?



That’s a good idea, and thanks for noticing! I will do that. I’m actually retiring as of this Friday, and will have time to put something together.

The blue from the spirulina totally disappeared. I’m doing a little more research but I think the saponification kills it. Weird though it stayed blue for a while so it wasn’t an immediate reaction to the lye,


----------



## KimW

Tara_H said:


> I may be insane but I've been watching this video and I want to try it so badly... Actually I want to try it well but we must be realistic
> 
> 
> I made up a mix of oils today that (finally) is basically liquid at room temperature! And I got some micas that I'm really confident I'll be able to get a good red out of.  The oils are waiting for me for the morning, if I'm feeling brave I may well give it a bash  Wish me luck!



You can do it!!



Tara_H said:


> Today I struggled with my first solid hot process attempt, and made some chocolate-scented soap that (unintentionally) looks like meat.
> View attachment 55616
> 
> 
> On the upside I got a delivery of some more supplies; some proper funnel jugs and some nice colours from micamoma.  So I'll be consoling myself with some nice gradient stripes in the very near future!


You know, I opened the full picture so I could look for something that didn't look like meat.  ...I'm sorry your soap looks like meat... 
I have made more than one like that too, so welcome to the meat soap club!

View attachment 55643

[/QUOTE]
You did it!  Can't wait for the cut!


----------



## msunnerstood

Just poured a plain, one color (Here comes the bride from MM) unscented Goat milk soap. It was an odd experience but I get asked for plain soap once in a while.


----------



## Tara_H

It's cut! And the pattern worked! 



Scented with orange, lemongrass, tangerine and just a little frankincense.

The only thing bothering me is that I was so paranoid about over mixing that I didn't stir in the colours quite enough so they're a bit patchy in places.  But mostly I can pretend that's part of the plan 

I think the tip from the video about using citrus EOs to slow down trace helped, as well as an oil mix that was slushy but not solid at room temperature.  Going out this morning to buy a whole bunch of grapefruit EO 

I feel a Petra swirl attempt coming on... But I do also want to do a wood grain with my discolouring FO... And I still haven't done the 5-layer gradient I bought the jugs for  Decisions, decisions.

Edit: oh and I also need to rebatch the meat soap and make it less meaty looking.  Since it's still fresh and sticky I'm thinking I'll grate it with the food processor and then press it into a mould without any extra liquid and CPOP it for a bit.


----------



## KimW

Tara_H said:


> It's cut! And the pattern worked!
> View attachment 55680
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: oh and I also need to rebatch the meat soap and make it less meaty looking.  Since it's still fresh and sticky I'm thinking I'll grate it with the food processor and then press it into a mould without any extra liquid and CPOP it for a bit.


Beautiful soap!!  Love those colors.
Maybe you could give your butcher the meat soap.  Really.  What a hoot and it might just touch their little heart.


----------



## Tara_H

KimW said:


> Beautiful soap!!  Love those colors.
> Maybe you could give your butcher the meat soap.  Really.  What a hoot and it might just touch their little heart.


Oh that's such a good idea! I still want to rebatch most of it but I could save one bar for the butcher


----------



## The Park Bench

Vicki C said:


> That’s a good idea, and thanks for noticing! I will do that. I’m actually retiring as of this Friday, and will have time to put something together.
> 
> The blue from the spirulina totally disappeared. I’m doing a little more research but I think the saponification kills it. Weird though it stayed blue for a while so it wasn’t an immediate reaction to the lye,


CONGRATULATIONS  ON YOUR RETIREMENT


----------



## KimW

Vicki C said:


> That’s a good idea, and thanks for noticing! I will do that. I’m actually retiring as of this Friday, and will have time to put something together.
> 
> The blue from the spirulina totally disappeared. I’m doing a little more research but I think the saponification kills it. Weird though it stayed blue for a while so it wasn’t an immediate reaction to the lye,


Wahooo!  One more day!


----------



## earlene

Vicki C said:


> That’s a good idea, and thanks for noticing! I will do that. I’m actually retiring as of this Friday, and will have time to put something together.


Enjoy your retirement!  I absolutely love being retired!


----------



## Ladka

Just made another batch and used sheep tallow I got from my friend last month.
The soap is CPOP-ing in the oven.


----------



## Tara_H

Not a very soapy day today but I got a bunch of cured bars safely wrapped up, and rebatched the meat soap.

It now looks and smells like brownies, which is ever so much better!



Also took some tentative steps towards setting up a business - not selling soap, but possibly soap-adjacent things like cutters, moulds etc since I'm not impressed at what's generally available here at the moment.


----------



## Angie Gail

I just got a bunch of new FOs from WSP today so I'll be testing them out this weekend!


----------



## Sharyn

Wow! Just beautiful, the colours are fantastic!


----------



## MarinaB

Maid sea buckthorn oil soap and a huge 20 lbs batch of 17 herbs essence and 6 different oils, just for my husband.


----------



## Tara_H

Apart from a very educational attempt at the challenge, I discovered that my planer can also be used for beveling, and beveled all the things.



This is the batch of Zany's no slime Castile I made on the 8th of March.  It's simple but it's so pretty!  Definitely up there on my list of favourite soaps.


----------



## Ladka

I unmoulded the yesterday's sheep tallow batch, it came out quite pretty. I plan to bevel and trim tomorrow afternoon. 
After the Easter Holiday I'll take photos to show here.


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken

Today I'm attempting my first rebatch because last week I thought I had my soap recipe memorized. 

(I DID have it memorized at one point, but it had been a while since I made a batch. I left out 6 oz of sunflower oil. I think from now on I will now remember the proper amounts.)


----------



## Zing

The only soapy thing today was at my work, a food pantry, I received 3 cases of soap loaf ends from my loyal soapmaker donor!  Like 60 pounds!  Our clients will appreciate the high quality soap.  If you own BM Soap Company and are on this forum, bless you!


----------



## MarinaB

Never again will make such huge slab.


----------



## AliOop

@MarinaB I'd loan you my log splitter but it wouldn't get there in time.


----------



## msunnerstood

I got these super cute mini crates from Michaels Online and im going to make them into little gift boxes. I believe they will hold 3 bars of soap and a soap dish.





Now Im getting ready to make soap using Cedar Sage & Lavender FO from Midwest Fragrance. Hubby likes it oob so we'll see what it smells like in soap.

Edit: Here is the pour of Cedar Sage & Lavender. It behaved well. I tried to do a marblish mica top swirl. We will see what it looks like when its cut on top of the individual bars. The scent reminds me of mens deorderant. not over powering but nice.


----------



## KimW

MarinaB said:


> Never again will make such huge slab.


Oh dear!  I'm so sorry.  Maybe look for a wire cutter for clay.  I believe I've seen them even in our small WalMart's craft section.  It won't make shiny smooth cuts like your knife, but they're inexpensive and will cut through a slab without splitting.  That's what I used for my slabs before I made my sliding cutter.






ETA - Another thing I did long ago was to gently run a kitchen knife down the soap, while it was still in the mold and semi-soft/solid but far from being ready to unmold.  I think I would do this after 4-6 hours (made soap before lunch, did knife thing before making dinner).  I worked quickly so as not to interrupt gel too much.  Mark cut spots on top edges of mold, set a ruler atop the slab mold to keep your knife going straight, wipe off knife before each pass.  I found I could go so far as to do each bar, but found it really wasn't necessary, so I just did the loaf slices.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I’m still not to the point of selling soaps, but I do label everything I give away. Right now, the sizes are a bit of a hodge podge because I’m still undecided about cut widths for logs out of my various molds.  There’s something very satisfying about having labelled soap in neat rows.


----------



## Tara_H

Well despite it being a long weekend, I only made one batch of soap today and it was a tiny one first thing in the morning! Challenge attempt so I can't show it 
But I did a bunch of soap related things.
I learned how to make cute little bags that fit one bar of soap.



The butcher told me he's been just throwing out loads of fat that he can't use! So I got more from him today and a promise of a whole box next week.
And I made a prototype soap cutter box to address some of the things I didn't like about the one I bought.  For a start this one is a lot bigger!


It can eat the other one whole


----------



## Ladka

Tara_H said:


> I learned how to make cute little bags that fit one bar of soap.
> View attachment 55781


Can you show us a drawing with dimensions please?


----------



## Zing

I made soap so today was a good day!  A friend of a relative liked my "cocorange" lotion bars and wants a similar soap.  So armed with great tips from you all -- especially @HowieRoll, thank you -- I came up with a recipe.  Several firsts including using sugar in my lye solution (to boost lather since I'm using 30% cocoa butter) and benzoin resinoid for scent.  I also used orange 10X essential oil.  Since I wanted an orange bar, I used red palm oil at 5%.
It's part of my alternating wall pour series with baking cocoa as a "mica" line in between layers.
Everything is cozy under towels for the night.


----------



## Tara_H

Ladka said:


> Can you show us a drawing with dimensions please?


I don't have dimensions, but this is the video that gave me the idea.  As long as the initial tube is big enough to fit around the soap bar, the base can be adjusted to your preference.


----------



## Ladka

Tara_H said:


> I don't have dimensions, but this is the video that gave me the idea.  As long as the initial tube is big enough to fit around the soap bar, the base can be adjusted to your preference.


Thank you so much, Tara_H!


----------



## MarinaB

I try hard to make nice pictures for my Instagram page. It is not for sale though. It is for markets. When I apply to attend a craft event, I send my soap page to an owner of event. Last 2 times I was not accepted. I feel soooo sad. If anyone has time, please, take a look at my page, what I can improve there?  My name on Instagram is exotictravelsoap.


----------



## violets2217

So I needed some laundry soap for my laundry detergent. Usually just 100% CO. This time I decided to add some Borax at trace. I used some lye water to dissolve it. And I had some FO from WSP - Agave Nectar odor neutralizing. Smells wonderful and according to the website behaves perfectly! I had my first soap volcano! It was fun and exciting trying to get it back in the mold. But now I have some good smelling laundry soap.. maybe!?!?


----------



## earlene

MarinaB said:


> Never again will make such huge slab.



I ran into the same issue with my first huge slab mold and all I had was kitchen knives and a ruler to turn it into logs to then cut into bars.  It was a pain, and taught me a lesson about planning ahead for huge batches of soap!

It was the largest batch to date and I have not been tempted to duplicate such a large batch since, in spite of now having a log cutter as well as a multi-cutter.



KimW said:


> Maybe look for a wire cutter for clay.  I believe I've seen them even in our small WalMart's craft section.  It won't make shiny smooth cuts like your knife, but they're inexpensive and will cut through a slab without splitting.  That's what I used for my slabs before I made my sliding cutter.
> 
> View attachment 55775




I bought one of those to use for cutting very thin slab slices for rimmed soap.  Works pretty well, but there is a definite learning curve to obtain a smooth and uniform thickness.  

Another place to buy them is an art supply store (I've never seen them at Walmart).  I actually bought mine via Amazon.

Another option if in a hurry, is the cake decorating section at some stores for a cake cutter that looks like this:



			Robot or human?
		


I've seen cheaper ones in the $2 to $8 range in various stores with cake specialty stuff (Walmart, Hobby Lobby, Target, etc.)


----------



## KimW

MarinaB said:


> I try hard to make nice pictures for my Instagram page. It is not for sale though. It is for markets. When I apply to attend a craft event, I send my soap page to an owner of event. Last 2 times I was not accepted. I feel soooo sad. If anyone has time, please, take a look at my page, what I can improve there?  My name on Instagram is exotictravelsoap.


For starters, your soap is lovely and I think the pics do a fine job of showing your product for purposes of a craft/market event.  I can only guess why you weren't accepted. and the only things I can think of is that the markets already have a number of soapers, or there's something to do with COVID restrictions but, again, these are only guesses.  Perhaps it would be worth a call to the last two event organizers to ask them why you were not accepted?


----------



## Corsara

I got given $50 for Easter... How much soapy stuff can I get for that much without spending it all on shipping? 

 Either going to get into syndet, get cavity molds, or a cutter.. so many options!!


----------



## KimW

The dog saw me put the soap loaf into the oven, heard the timer go off, heard me get the loaf out of the oven...now she's looking for the BREAD.


----------



## Quanta

Corsara said:


> I got given $50 for Easter... How much soapy stuff can I get for that much without spending it all on shipping?
> 
> Either going to get into syndet, get cavity molds, or a cutter.. so many options!!


If you want a cost effective source for surfactants for making syndet bars, I recommend makeyourown.buzz. This is the version of SCI I recommend, too: Sodium Cocoyl Isethionate Powder
They also have SLSa and CAPB and both versions of BTMS. They have cetyl alcohol and even silicones if you want to put some in conditioner bars. Everything is waaaaay less expensive than other sources. I mean some of the more expensive ingredients are like half what others charge. And their shipping charges are not outrageous, either. They have excellent quality products and responsive customer service people.

They didn't pay me to say this. I'm just a really happy customer. They messed up my order one time but they made it right really quickly.
I probably would never have started making shampoo bars if I had to pay what everyone else charges for the ingredients!


----------



## Corsara

Quanta said:


> If you want a cost effective source for surfactants for making syndet bars, I recommend makeyourown.buzz. This is the version of SCI I recommend, too: Sodium Cocoyl Isethionate Powder
> They also have SLSa and CAPB and both versions of BTMS. They have cetyl alcohol and even silicones if you want to put some in conditioner bars. Everything is waaaaay less expensive than other sources. I mean some of the more expensive ingredients are like half what others charge. And their shipping charges are not outrageous, either. They have excellent quality products and responsive customer service people.
> 
> They didn't pay me to say this. I'm just a really happy customer. They messed up my order one time but they made it right really quickly.
> I probably would never have started making shampoo bars if I had to pay what everyone else charges for the ingredients!


Thank you for the suggestion! I have been shocked at the prices for some stuff


----------



## Tara_H

KimW said:


> The dog saw me put the soap loaf into the oven, heard the timer go off, heard me get the loaf out of the oven...now she's looking for the BREAD.


Poor dog!  Of course this must be a sign that you should be making more soap  

For me, I spent a lot of time yesterday making striped soap the long way... And after all that and much painstaking calculation for the stripes, 5 separate batches, weighing of mica, etc... I forgot to account for the volume of the egg!

So the final (red) stripe is somewhat underrepresented.  There are 5, but you can barely tell.



Interestingly it seems the purple pigment is weaker than the blue or red, it seems to have lost out in the combinations.

Edit: cut it this evening and I'm heartbroken over how everything else is just right - even the cutting came out perfect with the new box, and you can smell the guava and passion fruit even over the eggs - but there's that red half-stripe there just taunting me...


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Here’s what I made yesterday with bits and pieces left over from the March challenge.  Most of the cubes on the top are glued down


----------



## msunnerstood

Mobjack Bay said:


> Here’s what I made yesterday with bits and pieces left over from the March challenge.  Most of the cubes on the top are glued down
> 
> View attachment 55823
> View attachment 55824


Stunning!


----------



## Vicki C

Angie Gail said:


> I just got a bunch of new FOs from WSP today so I'll be testing them out this weekend!


Curious to know what you bought and what you think. I just bought several from WSP and have mixed reviews.



earlene said:


> Enjoy your retirement!  I absolutely love being retired!


Thank you Earlene - it’s a big week - awaiting news on my second grandchild due tomorrow!



KimW said:


> Wahooo!  One more day!


Yes - I almost didn’t know what to do with myself today, so many ideas!



The Park Bench said:


> CONGRATULATIONS  ON YOUR RETIREMENT


Thank you! I’m very excited about it.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

msunnerstood said:


> Stunning!


Thank you!  I have to do something to try to keep up with the cool soap dough creations y’all keep posting.


----------



## Angie Gail

Vicki C said:


> Curious to know what you bought and what you think. I just bought several from WSP and have mixed reviews.
> 
> 
> Thank you Earlene - it’s a big week - awaiting news on my second grandchild due tomorrow!
> 
> 
> ☺Yes - I almost didn’t know what to do with myself today, so many ideas!
> 
> 
> Thank you! I’m very excited about it.


So far I have used Cedarwood & Sage, Orchid & Pink Amber, Orange Sapphire, and Living Coral Reef. I used 2oz for a 50oz batch and they all behaved perfectly - no acceleration or ricing and I soap at around 100 degrees. The Orange Sapphire is especially nice as it really smells like a fresh orange or tangerine. I mostly use WSP fragrances and have been happy with all but one (Tropical Vacation - had a raunchy chemical smell).


----------



## Catscankim

Sooo, I am in the middle of this soap. It was actually a rescue from an attempted soap from earlier. I have a bit of time since it is quite thin. I put in a divider and did half and half white and orange. did a sort of taiwan swirl. Not quite what I expected it to look like.

Like i said, i have some time. Do I drag a skewer through it, or leave it?






ok,  in 8 minutes, I got impatient LOL So I did the skewering LOL. At least the top looks good. Guess we shall see what tomorrows cut will be LOL

I went diagonal from corner to corner, still wasn't happy, so I just swirled circles all through.





Edit...not sure how the best way to cut it. The skewer went all the way to the bottom, so its not just a top swirl. Should I do it as just a single bar cut or cut it in four and see what is happening on the inside? I might do half and half.


----------



## sabnazzy

love the colour combination,just looks stunning how it is,be happy with what you have done Regards Andrea


----------



## TashaBird

Wow! Y’all been busy!! It’ll take me forever just to catch up on here. I’ve been in a super funk. Trying hard to get back at it. Did some simple assembly line prep.


----------



## SoapLover1

Catscankim said:


> Sooo, I am in the middle of this soap. It was actually a rescue from an attempted soap from earlier. I have a bit of time since it is quite thin. I put in a divider and did half and half white and orange. did a sort of taiwan swirl. Not quite what I expected it to look like.
> 
> Like i said, i have some time. Do I drag a skewer through it, or leave it?
> 
> View attachment 55826
> 
> 
> ok,  in 8 minutes, I got impatient LOL So I did the skewering LOL. At least the top looks good. Guess we shall see what tomorrows cut will be LOL
> 
> I went diagonal from corner to corner, still wasn't happy, so I just swirled circles all through.
> 
> View attachment 55827
> 
> Edit...not sure how the best way to cut it. The skewer went all the way to the bottom, so its not just a top swirl. Should I do it as just a single bar cut or cut it in four and see what is happening on the inside? I might do half and half.


Beautiful!!!


----------



## KimW

Catscankim said:


> Sooo, I am in the middle of this soap. It was actually a rescue from an attempted soap from earlier. I have a bit of time since it is quite thin. I put in a divider and did half and half white and orange. did a sort of taiwan swirl. Not quite what I expected it to look like.
> 
> Like i said, i have some time. Do I drag a skewer through it, or leave it?
> 
> 
> 
> ok,  in 8 minutes, I got impatient LOL So I did the skewering LOL. At least the top looks good. Guess we shall see what tomorrows cut will be LOL
> 
> I went diagonal from corner to corner, still wasn't happy, so I just swirled circles all through.
> 
> 
> Edit...not sure how the best way to cut it. The skewer went all the way to the bottom, so its not just a top swirl. Should I do it as just a single bar cut or cut it in four and see what is happening on the inside? I might do half and half.



I'd do half and half - I bet it's REALLY pretty both ways!


----------



## AliOop

Catscankim said:


> Edit...not sure how the best way to cut it. The skewer went all the way to the bottom, so its not just a top swirl. Should I do it as just a single bar cut or cut it in four and see what is happening on the inside? I might do half and half.


I'd do half and half!


----------



## KimW

TashaBird said:


> Wow! Y’all been busy!! It’ll take me forever just to catch up on here. I’ve been in a super funk. Trying hard to get back at it. Did some simple assembly line prep.


Hey - there you are!  You've been crossing my mind as I've been missing your posts.  Glad to see you back here and will be thinking about you.


----------



## AliOop

Quanta said:


> If you want a cost effective source for surfactants for making syndet bars, I recommend makeyourown.buzz. This is the version of SCI I recommend, too: Sodium Cocoyl Isethionate Powder
> They also have SLSa and CAPB and both versions of BTMS. They have cetyl alcohol and even silicones if you want to put some in conditioner bars. Everything is waaaaay less expensive than other sources. I mean some of the more expensive ingredients are like half what others charge. And their shipping charges are not outrageous, either. They have excellent quality products and responsive customer service people.
> 
> They didn't pay me to say this. I'm just a really happy customer. They messed up my order one time but they made it right really quickly.
> I probably would never have started making shampoo bars if I had to pay what everyone else charges for the ingredients!


I second the love for MakeYourOwn.Buzz.  The same folks also own Chemistry Connection and SaveOnCitric. Depending on where you live, it can pay to search all three sites to see which one will get you the best deal.


----------



## Tara_H

I was up early this morning and ended up doing two batches of soap! (None yesterday, I guess I had to make up for it...)

Apart from the messing with column moulds for the challenge, I also tried an Ione swirl for the first time, with... interesting results.



I was hoping for the dreamlike swirls I've seen in so many examples, but I think I got carried away with the gear tie and it has more of a nightmare quality, definitely something a bit creepy about it. I'll add it to my sinister soap portfolio I guess


----------



## KimW

Bars on the right:  Beautiful horny toads (Horned Lizards)!    





My Ione Swirl was so different from yours.  I wonder if using a smooth hanger would yield the dreamlike swirls?


----------



## AAShillito

JoyfulSudz said:


> Today I finally cut the bars on my "oops, I forgot to swirl" rainbow soap.  I used a recipe I hoped would give me a lot of working time for the 7 colors, and it stayed too soft to cut for three days.  I think it might have been pretty if I'd remembered to swirl the rainbow colors back and forth thru the white.  Next time...
> 
> View attachment 53532
> View attachment 53533


I love it! What soap recipe did you use as a rainbow soap is in my future for pride month!


----------



## Jersey Girl

Mobjack Bay said:


> Here’s what I made yesterday with bits and pieces left over from the March challenge.  Most of the cubes on the top are glued down
> 
> View attachment 55823
> View attachment 55824



I love this!!!


----------



## Corsara

AliOop said:


> I second the love for MakeYourOwn.Buzz.  The same folks also own Chemistry Connection and SaveOnCitric. Depending on where you live, it can pay to search all three sites to see which one will get you the best deal.


Oh, interesting! SaveOnCitric is one source I found recently in my attempts to find other options than just Brambleberry, and also find syndet supplies


----------



## TashaBird

KimW said:


> Hey - there you are!  You've been crossing my mind as I've been missing your posts.  Glad to see you back here and will be thinking about you.


Thanks. I’ve got a farmers market this Sunday. So, hopefully I’ll move some soap. Online sales have slowed to a crawl. So, I need to move some soaps outta here before I can keep cranking out new soaps.


----------



## Vicki C

Angie Gail said:


> So far I have used Cedarwood & Sage, Orchid & Pink Amber, Orange Sapphire, and Living Coral Reef. I used 2oz for a 50oz batch and they all behaved perfectly - no acceleration or ricing and I soap at around 100 degrees. The Orange Sapphire is especially nice as it really smells like a fresh orange or tangerine. I mostly use WSP fragrances and have been happy with all but one (Tropical Vacation - had a raunchy chemical smell).


Thank you - that’s helpful.


----------



## Vicki C

I got my “quilt soap” ready to give to the friends who made squares for my son and wife’s baby, due today. Quilt and soap below. Soap is not perfect but I like it.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Catscankim said:


> Sooo, I am in the middle of this soap.


I love this and can’t wait to see the cut or cuts! 



Jersey Girl said:


> I love this!!!


Thank you! I got tired of making little bars with leftover batter and decided I would start making pieces to use as embeds or make flat slabs that are easy to cut uniformly.  Pouring into a small test mold is a great option if the batter stays reasonably fluid.


----------



## Jersey Girl

Mobjack Bay said:


> I love this and can’t wait to see the cut or cuts!
> 
> 
> Thank you! I got tired of making little bars with leftover batter and decided I would start making pieces to use as embeds or make flat slabs that are easy to cut uniformly.  Pouring into a small test mold is a great option if the batter stays reasonably fluid.



The design is really so unique and pretty. I love seeing your creations!


----------



## KimW

Vicki C said:


> I got my “quilt soap” ready to give to the friends who made squares for my son and wife’s baby, due today. Quilt and soap below. Soap is not perfect but I like it.


Awe - As a fellow quilter, I say that soap is PERFECT!


----------



## AAShillito

Ruby Soho said:


> View attachment 53499
> 
> I remade my pride flag soap! My last batch discoloured from the FO and the top was quite rice-y. I’m so happy with this batch! It smells like bubblegum ice cream too
> 
> I think I’m DONE with flat layers for a while though


I love this! My daughter and I want to make rainbow soap for pride month! Do you have any tips? What recipe did you use?


----------



## Jersey Girl

Today my soapy thing was to do a test for a custom order for a Fourth of July party. I think I’m going to try and get the blue a little brighter but I’m pretty happy with them if the colors stay through cure.


----------



## Jersey Girl

Ruby Soho said:


> View attachment 53499
> 
> I remade my pride flag soap! My last batch discoloured from the FO and the top was quite rice-y. I’m so happy with this batch! It smells like bubblegum ice cream too
> 
> I think I’m DONE with flat layers for a while though



Beautiful stripes!


----------



## Catscankim

So after making the end cut (shown on the bottom right of the picture), I decided to do the rest by cutting the loaf into four and then each in half horizontally. I like the swirl much better. Just cutting the loaf the regular way made it look like an unruly pour LOL.

Satsuma Orange from NS. I really didn't like it OOB...but I love it in the soap.  I only used 5% instead of my usual 6%. I personally like strongly scented soap, but some of my customers do not, so I bumped it down a notch, but it is still a fairly strong scent.

I cut a little early, so they are still fairly soft.


----------



## Jersey Girl

Catscankim said:


> So after making the end cut (shown on the bottom right of the picture), I decided to do the rest by cutting the loaf into four and then each in half horizontally. I like the swirl much better. Just cutting the loaf the regular way made it look like an unruly pour LOL.
> 
> Satsuma Orange from NS. I really didn't like it OOB...but I love it in the soap.  I only used 5% instead of my usual 6%. I personally like strongly scented soap, but some of my customers do not, so I bumped it down a notch, but it is still a fairly strong scent.
> 
> I cut a little early, so they are still fairly soft.
> 
> View attachment 55874



These are beautiful!  For me Satsuma fades some after cure. It should be perfect for the light scent lovers.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Had a Dream  " Soap Nightmare" saw my Grandson walking up stairs holding soap & ( It Wasn't Mine )  I Thought Oh No he doesn't like my soap anymore!! lol.   bahaha  

On a different "Real Dilemma" Ive got a " Soda Ash Problem" thats returned UGH' Im not liking it' I'm gonna try to figure out why all a sudden its back... 
.



Tara_H said:


> Apart from a very educational attempt at the challenge, I discovered that my planer can also be used for beveling, and beveled all the things.
> 
> View attachment 55746
> 
> This is the batch of Zany's no slime Castile I made on the 8th of March.  It's simple but it's so pretty!  Definitely up there on my list of favourite soaps.


Soap looks so perfect & pretty. 



MarinaB said:


> I try hard to make nice pictures for my Instagram page. It is not for sale though. It is for markets. When I apply to attend a craft event, I send my soap page to an owner of event. Last 2 times I was not accepted. I feel soooo sad. If anyone has time, please, take a look at my page, what I can improve there?  My name on Instagram is exotictravelsoap.



I think your soap is beautiful. Ive never tried to sale at a craft market' I'm shocked to know your soap has to pass an inspection upon being accepted wow !


----------



## Angie Gail

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> I think your soap is beautiful. Ive never tried to sale at a craft market' I'm shocked to know your soap has to pass an inspection upon being accepted wow !


Some shows/events are "juried" meaning they want to see pics of your products and possibly your booth set up before they accept you. A lot of shows will also have limits on how many types of products they will allow so one area doesn't becomes over saturated. Once a product type gets "full" (like soap/jewelry/pottery) they may not accept any more applications.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Tara_H said:


> Well despite it being a long weekend, I only made one batch of soap today and it was a tiny one first thing in the morning! Challenge attempt so I can't show it
> But I did a bunch of soap related things.
> I learned how to make cute little bags that fit one bar of soap.
> View attachment 55781
> 
> 
> The butcher told me he's been just throwing out loads of fat that he can't use! So I got more from him today and a promise of a whole box next week.
> And I made a prototype soap cutter box to address some of the things I didn't like about the one I bought.  For a start this one is a lot bigger!
> View attachment 55782
> 
> It can eat the other one whole
> View attachment 55783



How nice to get Tallow" I called a local butcher & asked if they sold tallow & they didn't, I'll try another meat market.  Tallow is so expensive @ staters bro's super market its like 8-9 bucks for 8oz.



Zing said:


> The only soapy thing today was at my work, a food pantry, I received 3 cases of soap loaf ends from my loyal soapmaker donor!  Like 60 pounds!  Our clients will appreciate the high quality soap.  If you own BM Soap Company and are on this forum, bless you!


So very nice of them. 



Mobjack Bay said:


> I’m still not to the point of selling soaps, but I do label everything I give away. Right now, the sizes are a bit of a hodge podge because I’m still undecided about cut widths for logs out of my various molds.  There’s something very satisfying about having labelled soap in neat rows.
> 
> View attachment 55780



Your soap looks "amazing" 



Zing said:


> I made soap so today was a good day!  A friend of a relative liked my "cocorange" lotion bars and wants a similar soap.  So armed with great tips from you all -- especially @HowieRoll, thank you -- I came up with a recipe.  Several firsts including using sugar in my lye solution (to boost lather since I'm using 30% cocoa butter) and benzoin resinoid for scent.  I also used orange 10X essential oil.  Since I wanted an orange bar, I used red palm oil at 5%.
> It's part of my alternating wall pour series with baking cocoa as a "mica" line in between layers.
> Everything is cozy under towels for the night.



Sound's like your soap is gonna smell amazing. I bet the colors turn out nice too.



msunnerstood said:


> I got these super cute mini crates from Michaels Online and im going to make them into little gift boxes. I believe they will hold 3 bars of soap and a soap dish.
> View attachment 55767
> 
> 
> Now Im getting ready to make soap using Cedar Sage & Lavender FO from Midwest Fragrance. Hubby likes it oob so we'll see what it smells like in soap.
> 
> Edit: Here is the pour of Cedar Sage & Lavender. It behaved well. I tried to do a marblish mica top swirl. We will see what it looks like when its cut on top of the individual bars. The scent reminds me of mens deorderant. not over powering but nice.
> 
> View attachment 55768



Stunning' 



Jubilee8269 said:


> I made my first ever batches of soap this weekend! A handsoap kit from WSP in Pumpkin coconut cream, and a melt and pour batch in sugared Strawberry from Nurture Soap. My home health aid came today, and took two bars of the soap and one of the bottles.  She wanted to show it off to her neighbors and ask if any of them wanted to buy some. I felt bad telling her she couldn't do that since I'm not selling my soaps.


Congrats on your 1st soap! very special indeed you'll never forget your first bar soap. 



AliOop said:


> I have to agree with @Zing, this stuff is amazing! I haven't had great success with BA, however, so I purchased mine from MakeYourOwn.Buzz, aka TheChemistryConnection.com, aka SaveOnCitric.com. All three of those sites are owned by the same folks, apparently, but the prices and shipping can differ, so it's worth comparing all three. I've also purchased MFSO from WSP before, but they take soooo long that by the time it arrives, I don't remember what I planned to make (seriously!). So I rarely order from them anymore.


Great tip' im gonna check them out... Always searching for them deals.  Ive noticed Butters have gone up in price!.



Angie Gail said:


> Some shows/events are "juried" meaning they want to see pics of your products and possibly your booth set up before they accept you. A lot of shows will also have limits on how many types of products they will allow so one area doesn't becomes over saturated. Once a product type gets "full" (like soap/jewelry/pottery) they may not accept any more applications.


Thats understandable. On my bucket list'


----------



## Angie Gail

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Thats understandable. On my bucket list'


I haven't been rejected yet but I also try to apply early. Doing shows are really fun and it's nice to be able to interact with customers in person (I also sell online). At one of the shows we did this March a couple came into our booth and said as they were walking around they were wondering if anyone was selling soap and then they looked up and saw our sign and were so happy. Moments like that make all the hard work worth it. We've got two more shows lined up for this month - yay!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Angie Gail said:


> I haven't been rejected yet but I also try to apply early. Doing shows are really fun and it's nice to be able to interact with customers in person (I also sell online). At one of the shows we did this March a couple came into our booth and said as they were walking around they were wondering if anyone was selling soap and then they looked up and saw our sign and were so happy. Moments like that make all the hard work worth it. We've got two more shows lined up for this month - yay!


Your booth is beautiful & inviting' I'd defiantly want to stop & shop.


----------



## Angie Gail

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Your booth is beautiful & inviting' I'd defiantly want to stop & shop.


Thanks! It looked better with the lighting but I didn't have it up yet in that pic. We (my mom and I run the business together) work hard doing practice set ups and I think we finally have a good look/design down now. I'm excited for our next show (Apr 17th) because it's the first one where I'll have some of my CP drop swirl soaps for sale. I hope they'll be really eye catching.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Angie Gail said:


> Thanks! It looked better with the lighting but I didn't have it up yet in that pic. We (my mom and I run the business together) work hard doing practice set ups and I think we finally have a good look/design down now. I'm excited for our next show (Apr 17th) because it's the first one where I'll have some of my CP drop swirl soaps for sale. I hope they'll be really eye catching.


I gotta zoom in on your pictures. Best of luck I'm sure your soap will be beautiful. 
 Update: your soap swirls are beautiful... .


----------



## Angie Gail

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> I gotta zoom in on your pictures. Best of luck I'm sure your soap will be beautiful.
> Update: your soap swirls are beautiful... .


Thanks! I was really surprised how easy it is to do the drop swirls and get such a neat look (which is why I have made so many that way - ha!). I really haven't had much luck with in the pot swirls but I love the drop swirl!!!


----------



## Zing

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Sound's like your soap is gonna smell amazing. I bet the colors turn out nice too.


The scent is indeed amazing.  And I'm super pleased with the color, see Cocorange


----------



## KimW

Catscankim said:


> So after making the end cut (shown on the bottom right of the picture), I decided to do the rest by cutting the loaf into four and then each in half horizontally. I like the swirl much better. Just cutting the loaf the regular way made it look like an unruly pour LOL.
> 
> Satsuma Orange from NS. I really didn't like it OOB...but I love it in the soap.  I only used 5% instead of my usual 6%. I personally like strongly scented soap, but some of my customers do not, so I bumped it down a notch, but it is still a fairly strong scent.
> 
> I cut a little early, so they are still fairly soft.


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Vicki C

MarinaB said:


> I try hard to make nice pictures for my Instagram page. It is not for sale though. It is for markets. When I apply to attend a craft event, I send my soap page to an owner of event. Last 2 times I was not accepted. I feel soooo sad. If anyone has time, please, take a look at my page, what I can improve there?  My name on Instagram is exotictravelsoap.


Your soap looks great. Are they giving a reason? Do they have too many soap sellers? It could be that simple. Try other markets!


----------



## Tara_H

My individual moulds arrived today so I tried salt bars.  I thought I was prepared for them getting thick super fast. I was not prepared.  I got it to emulsion, turned around to put the SB in the sink, turned back - bam, it's too thick to pour 

Still made some decent bars, I think. I blobbed it into the moulds, put some blue mica in oil on top and poked it with my gloved fingers to encourage it into the corners and make an interesting looking top (since smooth was out of the question).

Took an interlude for a challenge attempt and by the time I was done the salt bars were wanting to come out!




I won't post the challenge attempt since it may actually be The One if it makes it through to cutting.  If I tell you it took about an hour just for the pouring part and then the door fell off the oven when I put it to CPOP you'll have some idea of what that was like... But somehow the batter stayed fluid right til the bitter end, I managed to balance the colours just about right, and I didn't knock anything over! So fingers crossed...


----------



## KimW

Tara_H said:


> My individual moulds arrived today so I tried salt bars.  I thought I was prepared for them getting thick super fast. I was not prepared.  I got it to emulsion, turned around to put the SB in the sink, turned back - bam, it's too thick to pour
> 
> Still made some decent bars, I think. I blobbed it into the moulds, put some blue mica in oil on top and poked it with my gloved fingers to encourage it into the corners and make an interesting looking top (since smooth was out of the question).
> 
> Took an interlude for a challenge attempt and by the time I was done the salt bars were wanting to come out!
> 
> 
> I won't post the challenge attempt since it may actually be The One if it makes it through to cutting.  If I tell you it took about an hour just for the pouring part and then the door fell off the oven when I put it to CPOP you'll have some idea of what that was like... But somehow the batter stayed fluid right til the bitter end, I managed to balance the colours just about right, and I didn't knock anything over! So fingers crossed...


Salt Bars - look fab and love the colors!  Once again it's good to know your experience for my future reference.
Challenge attempt - Right?!  My first attempt took so long my back ached when I was done and it prompted Hubs to order me a standing mat.  Glad to know it's not just me!    
Oven door - Oh dear.  NICE recovery, lady!


----------



## Tara_H

KimW said:


> My first attempt took so long my back ached when I was done


I think the first few I rushed through a bit because the batter was thickening so they were... fine but not really what I was going for.  This time I got to properly concentrate but it was quite the effort!! I actually really like the acrylic pen holder mould because it's so sturdy I can rest the jug on the edge and hold the tip of the spout with my opposite hand.  It helps a lot to counteract the shakes.


----------



## Vicki C

I cut my “Glenlivet” soap - used a Glenlivet box, which is triangular with rounded edges, for a mold. This was supposed to be a lollipop swirl, but the batter was too thick even if it had been a round mold. Kind of an interesting novelty soap, though. 
I also attempted a lollipop swirl in one of the acrylic pipes I ordered and received today. Help. How in the world do people get the circles so perfect? I was afraid of having my batter too thick again but this time I think it was too thin and didn’t stay on top. Sigh.


----------



## Tara_H

Vicki C said:


> I cut my “Glenlivet” soap


Ooh that's pretty cool though, thanks for sharing the picture!


----------



## KimW

Vicki C said:


> I cut my “Glenlivet” soap - used a Glenlivet box, which is triangular with rounded edges, for a mold. This was supposed to be a lollipop swirl, but the batter was too thick even if it had been a round mold. Kind of an interesting novelty soap, though.
> I also attempted a lollipop swirl in one of the acrylic pipes I ordered and received today. Help. How in the world do people get the circles so perfect? I was afraid of having my batter too thick again but this time I think it was too thin and didn’t stay on top. Sigh.


I agree that it's still a pretty cool soap.  I think you've answered your own question - get the batter somewhere between the two you've tried.  If you have a slow moving/tracing recipe then perhaps that would be best to use and then just sort of wait it out to the right consistency (somewhere between your other two batters).


----------



## Vicki C

KimW said:


> I agree that it's still a pretty cool soap.  I think you've answered your own question - get the batter somewhere between the two you've tried.  If you have a slow moving/tracing recipe then perhaps that would be best to use and then just sort of wait it out to the right consistency (somewhere between your other two batters).


Yes... the elusive Goldilocks batter!


----------



## KimW

Vicki C said:


> Yes... the elusive Goldilocks batter! ☺


The struggle is so very real!!


----------



## Albertina

I finally decided what my principal soap bar will measure and went to a local carpenter to have birch plywood cut in order to make 2 collapsable wood molds, that I will put together tomorrow. I had my youngest daughter promise to use her Pyrograph on one of the sides of the box, to reproduce my soap logo there. I am putting all my notes together in my soap book. I started shaving my last three batches that came out truly horrible. I tried out about 10 different soaps made from recomposed shavings from every different batch to test, bubbles, creaminess, lather, sliminess, washing properties.... Smelled them all, ooohed and aaahd at every different fragrance. Enjoyed the hell out of it.


----------



## PaigeL801

Catscankim said:


> Sooo, I am in the middle of this soap. It was actually a rescue from an attempted soap from earlier. I have a bit of time since it is quite thin. I put in a divider and did half and half white and orange. did a sort of taiwan swirl. Not quite what I expected it to look like.
> 
> Like i said, i have some time. Do I drag a skewer through it, or leave it?
> 
> View attachment 55826
> 
> 
> ok,  in 8 minutes, I got impatient LOL So I did the skewering LOL. At least the top looks good. Guess we shall see what tomorrows cut will be LOL
> 
> I went diagonal from corner to corner, still wasn't happy, so I just swirled circles all through.
> 
> View attachment 55827
> 
> Edit...not sure how the best way to cut it. The skewer went all the way to the bottom, so its not just a top swirl. Should I do it as just a single bar cut or cut it in four and see what is happening on the inside? I might do half and half.


I thought both looked great!!


----------



## JoyfulSudz

AAShillito said:


> I love it! What soap recipe did you use as a rainbow soap is in my future for pride month!


It was a high lard recipe with Nurture's Smell the Rainbow FO.
lard 48%
olive oil 31%
coconut oil 16%
castor oil 5%


----------



## AAShillito

Thank you!!


----------



## Johnez

Just started my soaping adventure by getting the things I need. 2 plastic pitchers, lye, stick blender, EOs, measuring cups. Everything else I have already. Can't wait! Super happy my local hardware store has lye and CHEAP.


----------



## lucycat

Do you know why you were not accepted at the craft event?   Many times organizers limit the number of vendors in specific categories.  For fairs I attend jewelry is almost always limited to a specific number and soap is often.  It really doesn't help anyone to be a vendor at a venue with 8 other soap makers if they only expect a couple thousand attendees.  It may not have had anything to do with your soap quality or soap page.  I would encourage you to go to that event as a customer with an eye to understanding the types of vendors and their qualifications.   If possible I would actually ask the promoter why you were not admitted.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Tara_H said:


> My individual moulds arrived today so I tried salt bars.  I thought I was prepared for them getting thick super fast. I was not prepared.  I got it to emulsion, turned around to put the SB in the sink, turned back - bam, it's too thick to pour
> 
> Still made some decent bars, I think. I blobbed it into the moulds, put some blue mica in oil on top and poked it with my gloved fingers to encourage it into the corners and make an interesting looking top (since smooth was out of the question).
> 
> Took an interlude for a challenge attempt and by the time I was done the salt bars were wanting to come out!
> View attachment 55889
> 
> 
> I won't post the challenge attempt since it may actually be The One if it makes it through to cutting.  If I tell you it took about an hour just for the pouring part and then the door fell off the oven when I put it to CPOP you'll have some idea of what that was like... But somehow the batter stayed fluid right til the bitter end, I managed to balance the colours just about right, and I didn't knock anything over! So fingers crossed...


Fantastic you were able to add the color' though it was setting up Fast.  ( We all know that " Plop Plop" Soap Drill " ) .


----------



## Catscankim

My soapy thing today is shrink-wrapping a gazillion soaps. I have a lot that are already packed and sealed, just needed to shrinky dink them. It is my least favorite thing to do, but it has to be done.

My original plan for my day off was to go outside and compost/mulch my garden, but the neighbor is out and they will want to talk LOL I'm not feeling very peoply today. So I made a date with the heat gun.


----------



## AAShillito

I've been trying a batch everyday.  Did my 1st pot in pot swirl


----------



## msunnerstood

Got the vaccine and had a few more side effects than expected so the only soapy thing I did this week is buy a Cricut to make some specialty boxes for some of my products and some insert cards for orders


----------



## Zing

Johnez said:


> Just started my soaping adventure by getting the things I need. 2 plastic pitchers, lye, stick blender, EOs, measuring cups. Everything else I have already. Can't wait!


 Noooo! There's still time for you to turn back!! I'm warning you, one hit and you are hooked for life. Soon you'll find yourself realizing it's dawn and that you replaced a night's sleep with YouTube soaping videos, forcing your family to smell every possible EO combination, clicking 'submit cart' that's overflowing. Er, I mean, so I've heard....


----------



## Tara_H

Zing said:


> forcing your family to smell every possible EO combination


I've already exhausted that option! Anything i ask my husband to smell now will get the verdict "it smells like soap"...


----------



## Catscankim

msunnerstood said:


> Got the vaccine and had a few more side effects than expected so the only soapy thing I did this week is buy a Cricut to make some specialty boxes for some of my products and some insert cards for orders


Take heart in that the side effects are very temporary. I wasn't gonna get it, despite my line of work. The most I had was flu-like symptoms and a lump (lymph node) in my armpit near my breast...which don't get me wrong, it freaked me out. It went away. Side effects mean that your body is doing its job.

I felt like crap for about a week. You will feel better...


----------



## Quanta

Tara_H said:


> I've already exhausted that option! Anything i ask my husband to smell now will get the verdict "it smells like soap"...


I think men must be taking notes from each other, because mine says the exact same thing.


----------



## Vicki C

Zing said:


> Noooo! There's still time for you to turn back!! I'm warning you, one hit and you are hooked for life. Soon you'll find yourself realizing it's dawn and that you replaced a night's sleep with YouTube soaping videos, forcing your family to smell every possible EO combination, clicking 'submit cart' that's overflowing. Er, I mean, so I've heard....


In other words welcome to the cult... I mean club...


----------



## msunnerstood

Johnez said:


> Just started my soaping adventure by getting the things I need. 2 plastic pitchers, lye, stick blender, EOs, measuring cups. Everything else I have already. Can't wait! Super happy my local hardware store has lye and CHEAP.


Pretty soon you'll be buying 50 lbs of tallow, a $300 shrink wrap system, and more shelving units than you have room for. Its a slippery slope.. Have someone change your Amazon password STAT


----------



## TashaBird

Finally broke through my funk and made some soap. Still in a funk, but at least I was productive. Hopefully the cuts will be fun!
Attempted 4 pull throughs. FOs are still new for me. So, I was seeing if they would work in my tried and true pull through recipe and process. Two of the FO worked well, and two accelerated. One of the accelerated ones still managed a kind of a pull through, the other one my disc broke and I had to dump it in a loaf. It still smells great! I’m soaping at 90. I haven’t tried to soap cooler. Maybe I will. It makes me nervous.
Giants (baseball) colors!


----------



## Johnez

Zing said:


> Noooo! There's still time for you to turn back!! I'm warning you, one hit and you are hooked for life. Soon you'll find yourself realizing it's dawn and that you replaced a night's sleep with YouTube soaping videos, forcing your family to smell every possible EO combination, clicking 'submit cart' that's overflowing. Er, I mean, so I've heard....



Simply reading recipes and perusing the forum has already hooked me. Maybe it's a contact high-heavily considered grabbing 32 lbs of lye from Essential Depot for nearly $2 a pound shipped? And my 1 lb bottle from Ace costs $4??? I mean it's a no brainer! I set my bergamot EO down to regain my senses...but it's only a matter of time.


----------



## Corsara

Johnez said:


> Simply reading recipes and perusing the forum has already hooked me. Maybe it's a contact high-heavily considered grabbing 32 lbs of lye from Essential Depot for nearly $2 a pound shipped? And my 1 lb bottle from Ace costs $4??? I mean it's a no brainer! I set my bergamot EO down to regain my senses...but it's only a matter of time.


Of course you won't be as foolish as me and peruse the shaving soap or syndet shampoo areas of the forum.. it's a slippery s(l)oap. (Excuse my humour!)


----------



## Johnez

Corsara said:


> Of course you won't be as foolish as me and peruse the shaving soap or syndet shampoo areas of the forum.. it's a slippery s(l)oap. (Excuse my humour!)



Sydney shampoo......I've never heard of such a thing....you guys make shampoo too?! What the heck have I got myself into?


----------



## Misschief

Johnez said:


> Sydney shampoo......I've never heard of such a thing....you guys make shampoo too?! What the heck have I got myself into?


You have noooooooooo idea!


----------



## Angie Gail

Johnez said:


> Simply reading recipes and perusing the forum has already hooked me. Maybe it's a contact high-heavily considered grabbing 32 lbs of lye from Essential Depot for nearly $2 a pound shipped? And my 1 lb bottle from Ace costs $4??? I mean it's a no brainer! I set my bergamot EO down to regain my senses...but it's only a matter of time.


I bought that much lye from Essential Depot last year and now I only have a few bottles left! It truly is an addiction but it's so fun!!!


----------



## Quanta

Johnez said:


> Sydney shampoo......I've never heard of such a thing....you guys make shampoo too?! What the heck have I got myself into?


"Syndet" is short for "synthetic detergent". It is what shampoo is made of because you can make products with the ideal pH for hair. Soap has a minimum pH of about 9, which is far too high for hair. So we make shampoo bars out of syndets and the pH is between 4.5 and 5.5. There are threads in the Bath and Body area of the forum if you want to learn more.


----------



## Sudds

KiwiMoose said:


> I made soap! I’m only doing about one batch per week at present. This is mango and pineapple:
> View attachment 55445
> 
> 
> 
> First rule of soap making club - never tell everyone what you had planned because they like it anyway, just as it is.  You may be disappointed but everyone else thinks it's wonderful!


I think it is quite pretty. Haven't done any soap, few problems with my stupid lip, all is getting well except for my temper!


----------



## Sudds

TashaBird said:


> I p


I love your soap and your greens are AMAZING, I have some oxides, need to start playing, heck I need to start soaping, life is complicated at times


----------



## Zing

TashaBird said:


> Finally broke through my funk and made some soap. Still in a funk, but at least I was productive.


This reminds me of my theme song.  Glad you're being productive!


----------



## Johnez

Quanta said:


> "Syndet" is short for "synthetic detergent". It is what shampoo is made of because you can make products with the ideal pH for hair. Soap has a minimum pH of about 9, which is far too high for hair. So we make shampoo bars out of syndets and the pH is between 4.5 and 5.5. There are threads in the Bath and Body area of the forum if you want to learn more.


Interesting, thanks for the explanation. 



TashaBird said:


> Finally broke through my funk and made some soap. Still in a funk, but at least I was productive. Hopefully the cuts will be fun!
> Attempted 4 pull throughs. FOs are still new for me. So, I was seeing if they would work in my tried and true pull through recipe and process. Two of the FO worked well, and two accelerated. One of the accelerated ones still managed a kind of a pull through, the other one my disc broke and I had to dump it in a loaf. It still smells great! I’m soaping at 90. I haven’t tried to soap cooler. Maybe I will. It makes me nervous.
> Giants (baseball) colors!



That is beautiful, have never seen these kind of designs before.


----------



## Babyshoes

Quanta said:


> I think men must be taking notes from each other, because mine says the exact same thing.



I don't have a bloke of my own (thank goodness, because I really don't understand them), but our single male friend bought a house a few doors down from us, so we see him a lot. He has the same reaction when I show him soap! 

I don't quite know how to react to his many Warhammer figures that he paints though, so I think we're even!


----------



## earlene

Angie Gail said:


> Some shows/events are "juried" meaning they want to see pics of your products and possibly your booth set up before they accept you. A lot of shows will also have limits on how many types of products they will allow so one area doesn't becomes over saturated. Once a product type gets "full" (like soap/jewelry/pottery) they may not accept any more applications.


Some juried events also require samples of your  product.


----------



## Tara_H

Babyshoes said:


> I don't quite know how to react to his many Warhammer figures that he paints though, so I think we're even!


I told my guy the other day, if he starts talking to me about model numbers and specs of servers again, I'm going to start quoting fatty acids profiles at him!

I think he got the point   

ETA: in soapy news, I made no soap yesterday at all, and I've made none today yet either   

I have, however, inventoried all of my stuff and put it into SM3 so I can be embarrassed about how much I've spent on it lately 

I've planned out a masterbatch of oils and I'm very excited in anticipation of getting a big box of fat tomorrow.  I hope the butcher hasn't forgotten!!


----------



## Tina05

Good morning everyone, I have unmold this last night, I ended up loving it!  Have a great weekend...


----------



## Savonette

Finally made a soleseife. Last week. Couldn’t take its picture until I knew it would survive.


----------



## AAShillito

My 1st pot in pot swirl-  I cut this am and it was a little " sweaty"? My kitchen was a tad warmer than usual. I spritzed it with rubbing alcohol and put in front of a fan. Anything else I should do or look for?


----------



## TashaBird

Zing said:


> This reminds me of my theme song.  Glad you're being productive!



Aw, that’s the fun kinda funk! I wish it was that. The funk I’m referring to is code for depression, which is not so fun.


----------



## Babyshoes

Phew! Finally found the energy to make a tester batch that I've wanted to make for ages. Split the batter at just past emulsion (also testing a new 50% lard recipe, it didn't trace quickly at all, which I was hoping for...) into 5 separate jugs, each with enough for one bar in a bar mould, to test 5 different fragrances. 

Surprisingly, the only one which seemed to accelerate *at all* was the vanilla, and even that wasn't very fast... We shall now wait to see which of them discolour, and how much. The ones with vanilla in the name almost certainly will, but I'm not sure about the others. 

The last little bit in the bowl was scented with the one I liked best otb, and poured into 2.5 small paw print moulds.


----------



## TashaBird

We shall see. The pink and red won’t likely be very good. The batter was super thick. This FO game is a whole new thing!


----------



## AliOop

Baseboards were finished today, so I finally got to unpack all the soapy things into their cabinets. Well, "all" meaning everything except the two 50lb buckets of oils, two large bags of baking soda, and one large bag of Epsom salt in the pantry, and the large box and small bag of lotion and potion containers in the my office closet. 

Anyway, I'm excited to have everything organized and ready to soap. But I still have lots more putting away to do before I wouldn't feel too distracted to soap. Normally I'm fully unpacked and set up within days of a move, but so much had to wait until the flooring and baseboards were done, in order for things to be put into closets, etc.

So until soaping can happen, here are some soap cabinet pics for fun!





This is supposed to be a formal living room at the front of the house, but it will be our exercise/soap supply room instead. My sweet hubby is already talking about making me a fold-down table that could go on one wall, so I could actually soap in here instead of lugging everything around the corner to the kitchen, and then back again when I'm done. Not gonna turn that down if he's up for it!


----------



## TashaBird

Well, hello there. 
The FO made some weird bumps that smoothed out w my finger. I imagine they’ll reabsorb over the cure. The details in this plate, when I can get the batter right, aremy super fave!! 
Mostly well behave FO Somali Soul from NS.


----------



## Corsara

TashaBird said:


> Well, hello there.
> The FO made some weird bumps that smoothed out w my finger. I imagine they’ll reabsorb over the cure. The details in this plate, when I can get the batter right, aremy super fave!!
> Mostly well behave FO Somali Soul from NS.


These are so stunning!! Where did you get the pull through plate?


----------



## TashaBird

Well, hello there. 


Corsara said:


> These are so stunning!! Where did you get the pull through plate?


Wildplantanica the best!!

Go sportsball team! (Giants basebal is happening, I think.)


----------



## TashaBird

The soapamine (dopamine) rush is real! This strawberry shortcake batch accelerated so much I pulled an arm muscle squeezing the bottles into the colum. For sure this one would be a disaster! And while some are wonky and lumpy, they’re still cute as heck! And they smell like strawberries!!!
Maybe with some strategy I can get these FOsto work with this technique. Either way, I’m feeling a lot better. 
Does soap making for real have all life’s lessons, or what?!! I love this group, and making soap. Hard times, this too shall pass.


----------



## GemstonePony

TashaBird said:


> The soapamine (dopamine) rush is real! This strawberry shortcake batch accelerated so much I pulled an arm muscle squeezing the bottles into the colum. For sure this one would be a disaster! And while some are wonky and lumpy, they’re still cute as heck! And they smell like strawberries!!!
> Maybe with some strategy I can get these FOsto work with this technique. Either way, I’m feeling a lot better.
> Does soap making for real have all life’s lessons, or what?!! I love this group, and making soap. Hard times, this too shall pass.


All gorgeous, Tasha! And while Strawberry Shortcake isn't as uniform, it has sort of a folk-art charm to it.


----------



## KimW

TashaBird said:


> Well, hello there.
> The FO made some weird bumps that smoothed out w my finger. I imagine they’ll reabsorb over the cure. The details in this plate, when I can get the batter right, aremy super fave!!
> Mostly well behave FO Somali Soul from NS.


WOWOWOWOWOW!!  Those are gorgeous!  I've never seen such fine definition in a pull through.  Nicely done, lady!

ETA:  I spoke too soon.  All of them are just lovely!


----------



## TashaBird

Thanks frenz! 
And for the first time I had a pull through go so wrong (the disc broke) that I scraped it out of the pvc column mold and into a loaf. In hind sight, I could have left it in the column, and just had stripes. But I do love how it turned out. And, in soaping style, I probably couldn’t do this again if I tried! 
What is it called? Fallen column swirl?


----------



## Jersey Girl

AliOop said:


> Baseboards were finished today, so I finally got to unpack all the soapy things into their cabinets. Well, "all" meaning everything except the two 50lb buckets of oils, two large bags of baking soda, and one large bag of Epsom salt in the pantry, and the large box and small bag of lotion and potion containers in the my office closet.
> 
> Anyway, I'm excited to have everything organized and ready to soap. But I still have lots more putting away to do before I wouldn't feel too distracted to soap. Normally I'm fully unpacked and set up within days of a move, but so much had to wait until the flooring and baseboards were done, in order for things to be put into closets, etc.
> 
> So until soaping can happen, here are some soap cabinet pics for fun!
> 
> 
> View attachment 55935
> View attachment 55937
> 
> This is supposed to be a formal living room at the front of the house, but it will be our exercise/soap supply room instead. My sweet hubby is already talking about making me a fold-down table that could go on one wall, so I could actually soap in here instead of lugging everything around the corner to the kitchen, and then back again when I'm done. Not gonna turn that down if he's up for it!



Organized soaping supplies are a glorious thing to behold.


----------



## KimW

AliOop said:


> This is supposed to be a formal living room at the front of the house, but it will be our exercise/soap supply room instead. My sweet hubby is already talking about making me a fold-down table that could go on one wall, so I could actually soap in here instead of lugging everything around the corner to the kitchen, and then back again when I'm done. Not gonna turn that down if he's up for it!



What a nice room and what a sweet offer from hubby!


----------



## Tara_H

Well, the butcher came through for me! 



Spoiler: meaty!








(Edited to add spoiler, it occurs to me not everyone wants to see my fat )

It's going to be a busy weekend!!


----------



## Babyshoes

Unmoulded my test batch, probably a little soon. Didn't want to colour the batter but did want some difference between the scents to tell them apart easily while curing, so brushed a little mica into the mould. I've scratched a note on the back of each bar too, so I don't have to remember what each colour represents. 

Just for fun, I popped a little vanilla batter into the details on 2 of the paw prints then filled them with a floral scent that I was testing for acceleration. The toe bits are already slightly darker. I'm excited to see how these age...


----------



## Tina05

Babyshoes said:


> Unmoulded my test batch, probably a little soon. Didn't want to colour the batter but did want some difference between the scents to tell them apart easily while curing, so brushed a little mica into the mould. I've scratched a note on the back of each bar too, so I don't have to remember what each colour represents.
> 
> Just for fun, I popped a little vanilla batter into the details on 2 of the paw prints then filled them with a floral scent that I was testing for acceleration. The toe bits are already slightly darker. I'm excited to see how these age...
> 
> View attachment 55958


 Beautiful


----------



## Tara_H

Babyshoes said:


> Unmoulded my test batch, probably a little soon. Didn't want to colour the batter but did want some difference between the scents to tell them apart easily while curing, so brushed a little mica into the mould. I've scratched a note on the back of each bar too, so I don't have to remember what each colour represents.
> 
> Just for fun, I popped a little vanilla batter into the details on 2 of the paw prints then filled them with a floral scent that I was testing for acceleration. The toe bits are already slightly darker. I'm excited to see how these age...
> 
> View attachment 55958


I love the effect of the mica brushed in the moulds! Quite unusual 

And I bet the vanilla toe beans will be adorable


----------



## Babyshoes

Tara_H said:


> I love the effect of the mica brushed in the moulds! Quite unusual
> 
> And I bet the vanilla toe beans will be adorable



Thank you, my friend says it looks kind of vintage and quirky.  I'm not sure how it'll react the first time it's used - might need to "wash" the soap before actually using it in the shower.  

The paw mould arrived recently and I just couldn't resist using it. Might have to make up a small batch soon just to use it again, and pop a different colour in the details this time... 
I think a couple in an organza bag will be good for little "just because" gifts, especially for the other fosters and volunteers at the animal charity I foster with.


----------



## Basil

Tara_H said:


> I told my guy the other day, if he starts talking to me about model numbers and specs of servers again, I'm going to start quoting fatty acids profiles at him!
> 
> I think he got the point
> 
> ETA: in soapy news, I made no soap yesterday at all, and I've made none today yet either
> 
> I have, however, inventoried all of my stuff and put it into SM3 so I can be embarrassed about how much I've spent on it lately
> 
> I've planned out a masterbatch of oils and I'm very excited in anticipation of getting a big box of fat tomorrow.  I hope the butcher hasn't forgotten!!


I am inventorying my stuff in SM3 too! It’s helping me figure my costs


----------



## The_Phoenix

AliOop said:


> View attachment 55935
> View attachment 55937
> 
> This is supposed to be a formal living room at the front of the house, but it will be our exercise/soap supply room instead. My sweet hubby is already talking about making me a fold-down table that could go on one wall, so I could actually soap in here instead of lugging everything around the corner to the kitchen, and then back again when I'm done. Not gonna turn that down if he's up for it!


Looking good! My workout area and soaping area reside in the same general space in my garage. In fact, I often mb my lye solution and oils in between sets of my workout. The truth is that I sometimes tell my hubby that I’m going out to the garage to workout but I’m actually planning to make soap.


----------



## AAShillito

TashaBird said:


> Well, hello there.
> The FO made some weird bumps that smoothed out w my finger. I imagine they’ll reabsorb over the cure. The details in this plate, when I can get the batter right, aremy super fave!!
> Mostly well behave FO Somali Soul from NS.


Oh that's gorgeous! I have Somali otw, how do you like it?


----------



## Johnez

Made my first batch of hot process soap today. Not an ideal recipe as I have recently found, but a learner batch it will be. Got it molded up in my pringles can waiting for tomorrow to see how it turned out. Made a few mistakes, number one of which was taking my eye off the crock pot as the second I turned to clean my stick blender the thing overflowed. Thankfully I caught it quick and was able to catch most of the overflow. There's gonna be a lot of notes to write down tomorrow and definitely a search is going to be on for a more stout silicon spatula and decently priced load mold. Pics manana.


----------



## SilvanSoapy

*Just finished placing an order on aussie soap supplies ... and already hunting around other sites for more things. Had intended to be doing cold process today (still learning) but the weather here has been shocking so did net shopping instead for extra supplies. *


----------



## The_Phoenix

I ordered a bunch of bath bomb molds, one of which is a doggy butt. Cant remember who posted the duck butt but it inspired me to buy a silly bath bomb mold.
I have some exciting personal news. I got a job! It’s not along my career track but I e of my good friends own a wine bar and their chef needs help in the kitchen. I’m enormously flattered to be asked to help in the kitchen. I’m a pretty accomplished cook and am actually REALLY excited. I’ve been unemployed for over a year and have been in an awful mental funk.

As a bonus, my daughter works there and she’s the one who told them to ask me. So not only do I get to work with amazing friends but also my daughter. And being a bit more active and away from my own pantry/fridge will help me work off my COVID flub.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Good Morning Soaper Family
I'd wasn't able to practice the Lollipop Design for our up & coming challenge, hopefully today I can.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

AliOop said:


> Baseboards were finished today, so I finally got to unpack all the soapy things into their cabinets. Well, "all" meaning everything except the two 50lb buckets of oils, two large bags of baking soda, and one large bag of Epsom salt in the pantry, and the large box and small bag of lotion and potion containers in the my office closet.
> 
> Anyway, I'm excited to have everything organized and ready to soap. But I still have lots more putting away to do before I wouldn't feel too distracted to soap. Normally I'm fully unpacked and set up within days of a move, but so much had to wait until the flooring and baseboards were done, in order for things to be put into closets, etc.
> 
> So until soaping can happen, here are some soap cabinet pics for fun!
> 
> 
> View attachment 55935
> View attachment 55937
> 
> This is supposed to be a formal living room at the front of the house, but it will be our exercise/soap supply room instead. My sweet hubby is already talking about making me a fold-down table that could go on one wall, so I could actually soap in here instead of lugging everything around the corner to the kitchen, and then back again when I'm done. Not gonna turn that down if he's up for it!


Looks really nice, isn't it a great feeling being organized & every thing nice a new?.


----------



## Babyshoes

The_Phoenix said:


> I ordered a bunch of bath bomb molds, one of which is a doggy butt. Cant remember who posted the duck butt but it inspired me to buy a silly bath bomb mold.
> I have some exciting personal news. I got a job! It’s not along my career track but I e of my good friends own a wine bar and their chef needs help in the kitchen. I’m enormously flattered to be asked to help in the kitchen. I’m a pretty accomplished cook and am actually REALLY excited. I’ve been unemployed for over a year and have been in an awful mental funk.
> 
> As a bonus, my daughter works there and she’s the one who told them to ask me. So not only do I get to work with amazing friends but also my daughter. And being a bit more active and away from my own pantry/fridge will help me work off my COVID flub.


Congratulations! That's exciting news.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

TashaBird said:


> Finally broke through my funk and made some soap. Still in a funk, but at least I was productive. Hopefully the cuts will be fun!
> Attempted 4 pull throughs. FOs are still new for me. So, I was seeing if they would work in my tried and true pull through recipe and process. Two of the FO worked well, and two accelerated. One of the accelerated ones still managed a kind of a pull through, the other one my disc broke and I had to dump it in a loaf. It still smells great! I’m soaping at 90. I haven’t tried to soap cooler. Maybe I will. It makes me nervous.
> Giants (baseball) colors!


Oooh beautiful soaps.  Glad your out of your funk' its so draining.


----------



## The_Phoenix

Babyshoes said:


> Congratulations! That's exciting news.


Thank you! It’s not a permanent arrangement but they need help and at least I’ll be making some money until I land my dream job. Or maybe I’ll enjoy it so much that I join them full time. I’ve learned to just roll with it. If there’s one thing I’ve learned in the last year+ is that anything can happen. If an opportunity comes knocking, it’s best to answer the door.


----------



## Tracy von Elling

InnuendOhs said:


> Just cut my newest soap, Blood Orange and Goji Berry! Happy with it   Also working on pictures!
> 
> View attachment 55179



That is so pretty! Is it a tiger swirl?


----------



## Tracy von Elling

Jersey Girl said:


> Today’s soapy thing is another test of a wedding favor soap for my daughter. I think she’s going to like the pastel colors better.
> View attachment 55186



That is GORGEOUS! Can I ask how you got the inside of the flowers a different colour?


----------



## VikingChick

@TashaBird, your pull-through are gorgeous!


----------



## Jersey Girl

Tracy von Elling said:


> That is GORGEOUS! Can I ask how you got the inside of the flowers a different colour?



Thank you!  For the centers I rolled up little balls of soap dough and pushed them into the little depression in the mold then poured M&P around it.


----------



## Jersey Girl

Photographed my Mother’s Day soaps today. Rose Garden (WSP), a light, realistic rose scent, Freshly  Zested Lemon (WSP). Just recently got this FO and I love love love it! 



Hope it sticks, and Lilac (NG) smells like the real thing!


----------



## Tara_H

Well, I've spent most of the weekend processing fat!



Spoiler: Details hidden for vegans and the squeamish...



I found the easiest way to get it chopped finely was to freeze the sliced lumps and then run them through the grater attachment on the food processor, so basically my kitchen looked like that scene from Fargo for a lot of the day!



I did actually find time to make some soap too - I finally did a successful pull-through!  

This is about my 3rd or 4th attempt, and the first one that doesn't basically look like blobs.  There's no stopping me now!



Although I was then brought back down to earth a bit - I wanted to make another batch of ZNSC, and I thought I'd split out some batter to colour with natural infusions, since I seemed to remember it being slow to trace last time.... NOPE! Traced like a runaway train 

But I stubbornly persisted, took out the dividers and piled the batter up in stripes, then pulled a popsicle stick through in Taiwan swirl motion.

Much banging and jiggling later it actually looks kind of not bad... Will be very curious to see how it comes out.  Now to go re-read my notes about the trace


----------



## KimW

Tara_H said:


> Well, I've spent most of the weekend processing fat!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Details hidden for vegans and the squeamish...
> 
> 
> 
> I found the easiest way to get it chopped finely was to freeze the sliced lumps and then run them through the grater attachment on the food processor, so basically my kitchen looked like that scene from Fargo for a lot of the day!
> 
> 
> 
> I did actually find time to make some soap too - I finally did a successful pull-through!
> 
> This is about my 3rd or 4th attempt, and the first one that doesn't basically look like blobs.  There's no stopping me now!
> View attachment 55992
> 
> 
> Although I was then brought back down to earth a bit - I wanted to make another batch of ZNSC, and I thought I'd split out some batter to colour with natural infusions, since I seemed to remember it being slow to trace last time.... NOPE! Traced like a runaway train
> 
> But I stubbornly persisted, took out the dividers and piled the batter up in stripes, then pulled a popsicle stick through in Taiwan swirl motion.
> 
> Much banging and jiggling later it actually looks kind of not bad... Will be very curious to see how it comes out.  Now to go re-read my notes about the trace
> 
> View attachment 55993


Love those colors and that pull-through is indeed fantasticooo!  I bet the taiwan swirl is going to turn out fab too.


----------



## Babyshoes

Jersey Girl said:


> Photographed my Mother’s Day soaps today. Rose Garden (WSP), a light, realistic rose scent, Freshly  Zested Lemon (WSP). Just recently got this FO and I love love love it! View attachment 55989
> Hope it sticks, and Lilac (NG) smells like the real thing!



Those are beautiful soaps! I'm wondering how you did the 2 sides... 

I really love your staging and photography too, not easy to get them looking so professional...


----------



## Angie Gail

Jersey Girl said:


> Photographed my Mother’s Day soaps today. Rose Garden (WSP), a light, realistic rose scent, Freshly  Zested Lemon (WSP). Just recently got this FO and I love love love it! View attachment 55989
> Hope it sticks, and Lilac (NG) smells like the real thing!


I just got the Rose Garden from WSP but haven't used it yet. It smells great OOB and says it behaves well in CP soap.


----------



## Jersey Girl

Babyshoes said:


> Those are beautiful soaps! I'm wondering how you did the 2 sides...
> 
> I really love your staging and photography too, not easy to get them looking so professional...



Thank you!  I got the idea from @Mobjack Bay (thank you for the great idea @Mobjack Bay ) and used my Nurture mold with dividers. Did an ITPS in one third and the confetti layer in the other.



Angie Gail said:


> I just got the Rose Garden from WSP but haven't used it yet. It smells great OOB and says it behaves well in CP soap.



I had absolutely no problems with it and I use mostly hard oils. I don’t like rose scents, but this one is making me a convert. Lol


----------



## VikingChick

Jersey Girl said:


> Hope Lilac (NG) smells like the real thing!


Man....I miss lilacs so much since moving to the South! Please update on whether they still smell realistic after curing!


----------



## Savonette

AliOop said:


> Baseboards were finished today, so I finally got to unpack all the soapy things into their cabinets. Well, "all" meaning everything except the two 50lb buckets of oils, two large bags of baking soda, and one large bag of Epsom salt in the pantry, and the large box and small bag of lotion and potion containers in the my office closet.
> 
> Anyway, I'm excited to have everything organized and ready to soap. But I still have lots more putting away to do before I wouldn't feel too distracted to soap. Normally I'm fully unpacked and set up within days of a move, but so much had to wait until the flooring and baseboards were done, in order for things to be put into closets, etc.
> 
> So until soaping can happen, here are some soap cabinet pics for fun!
> 
> 
> View attachment 55935
> View attachment 55937
> 
> This is supposed to be a formal living room at the front of the house, but it will be our exercise/soap supply room instead. My sweet hubby is already talking about making me a fold-down table that could go on one wall, so I could actually soap in here instead of lugging everything around the corner to the kitchen, and then back again when I'm done. Not gonna turn that down if he's up for it!


Oooh!  Ahh!


----------



## Corsara

Did my second attempt at the Lollipop swirl tonight. Figured out that I can soap even on evenings when it gets a bit late, if I freeze some of my distilled water for lye solution so it cools down faster! I usually only have a full evening free every couple of weeks otherwise, because I have a baby. I spent forever hand stirring to avoid it thickening up again too fast, and I think it might have worked! I'm out of tallow now though 

I gave my mother-in-law some soap for her birthday yesterday, including a dual lye shaving puck, and she is so enthralled with it! Now my sister's-in-law all want some


----------



## TashaBird

AAShillito said:


> Oh that's gorgeous! I have Somali otw, how do you like it?


Of the four I just tested with the pull throughs, Somali was the only one that didn’t accelerate when I added it to the batter, post emulsion, but before dividing and adding the mica. So, I’d say it had extreme “workability”. That is at 90-95F. And the scent has really softened over just a couple of days past CP. I am really liking it!


----------



## Quanta

Babyshoes said:


> Unmoulded my test batch, probably a little soon. Didn't want to colour the batter but did want some difference between the scents to tell them apart easily while curing, so brushed a little mica into the mould. I've scratched a note on the back of each bar too, so I don't have to remember what each colour represents.
> 
> Just for fun, I popped a little vanilla batter into the details on 2 of the paw prints then filled them with a floral scent that I was testing for acceleration. The toe bits are already slightly darker. I'm excited to see how these age...
> 
> View attachment 55958


So, I had ordered those same molds (the rectangles and ovals) on Amazon, and Amazon_ lost the package._ They made me wait for like a week just to make sure they didn't just find it and send it along, and after that Amazon let me ask for a refund. I reordered them and they should be here Tuesday. Only, I got tired of waiting for the molds and made soap in other molds and now I'm almost out of lye. So when I finally get those molds, I may not be able to actually make soap.


----------



## Johnez

Jersey Girl said:


> Photographed my Mother’s Day soaps today. Rose Garden (WSP), a light, realistic rose scent, Freshly  Zested Lemon (WSP). Just recently got this FO and I love love love it!  Hope it sticks, and Lilac (NG) smells like the real thing!



Those are mighty impressive.


----------



## Johnez

Quanta said:


> So, I had ordered those same molds (the rectangles and ovals) on Amazon, and Amazon_ lost the package._ They made me wait for like a week just to make sure they didn't just find it and send it along, and after that Amazon let me ask for a refund. I reordered them and they should be here Tuesday. Only, I got tired of waiting for the molds and made soap in other molds and now I'm almost out of lye. So when I finally get those molds, I may not be able to actually make soap.



I see Amazon got smart lol. My bro got an "extra" TV that was lost until it magically got delivered.


----------



## Quanta

Johnez said:


> I see Amazon got smart lol. My bro got an "extra" TV that was lost until it magically got delivered.


Tracking on the lost package shows that it left the Amazon warehouse and made it as far as an Amazon warehouse in my state, and that's where it stopped. It never left the second warehouse. I can still see the tracking for it as of this morning, and it's still there. 

The replacement will be here tomorrow, supposedly. Tracking shows that it has been shipped (from a different warehouse this time) but it hasn't actually gone anywhere yet.


----------



## Jersey Girl

Ummmm....can you tell which two soaps won’t be making it to the website for sale?  An unfortunate drop swirl SNAFU caused my normal batch of 12 soaps to be reduced to 10. 
This is a first for me but I’ve seen some competitors.


----------



## Jubilee8269

I made 8 bars of soap yesterday.  Two black and six orange.  I tried to make a swirl in clear melt and pour and it failed, but worked well at the same time.  I don't have the pictures on the computer to show them.  But they ended up having really interesting patterns on the inside when you have the bars flat on a surface or up to the light it has starbursts of black and shapes inside of it.  my aid and I saw a rabbit in the one bar.  It was pretty neat. Just not what I expected for my first experiment at all.


----------



## Johnez

Well so much for sticking with bath soap....I got 10 whole pounds of stearic acid on the way.


Jersey Girl said:


> Ummmm....can you tell which two soaps won’t be making it to the website for sale?  An unfortunate drop swirl SNAFU caused my normal batch of 12 soaps to be reduced to 10.
> This is a first for me but I’ve seen some competitors.



Those bars still look neat as heck, I wouldn't have thought anything was wrong with em.


----------



## Tara_H

Jersey Girl said:


> Ummmm....can you tell which two soaps won’t be making it to the website for sale?  An unfortunate drop swirl SNAFU caused my normal batch of 12 soaps to be reduced to 10.
> This is a first for me but I’ve seen some competitors. View attachment 56015


If you didn't know they weren't meant to be like that, it could totally be a feature, though!

For me, I'm still plugging through the huge fat haul, but I did get my oils masterbatch made so I found time to actually make some soaps too  

I cut the speedy tracing Castile from yesterday, it looks pretty cool in the end but half the bars are textured on top 


The colours are alkanet, paprika and turmeric, as something of an experiment.

I've been daydreaming of smooth glossy bars so I decided to take another stab at the recipe.  Just for fun I did the variation with a little coconut and castor oil.  Coloured with the remains of the alkanet infusion so hopefully it will be pale purple in a few days.

It didn't trace fast at all this time - and I had just about got it to emulsion when I had to start work and join a call, so I ended up stirring it to trace while I talked!

It certainly came out smooth - it was so featureless I had to put a tool on the picture to give the phone camera something to focus on 



Will cut in the morning, I'm hoping for great things.

Also tried an experiment that's been knocking around in my head:


I'll let you all know tomorrow what it's supposed to be when I see how it turns out


----------



## The_Phoenix

Took first crack at lollipop swirl. Went better than expected. Need to make a few tweaks to my pouring technique but overall it was fun.

Also made some syndet bars. I’ve made two batches using what I call the “hot” process but it’s a PITA so I’m going to go back to using my mixer, or what I call the “cold” process of making them.


----------



## Quanta

The_Phoenix said:


> Also made some syndet bars. I’ve made two batches using what I call the “hot” process but it’s a PITA so I’m going to go back to using my mixer, or what I call the “cold” process of making them.


Interesting. I could never get everything to combine properly when I made them cold. When I poured in the melted ingredients, they just solidify before I can stir them in. I found it was much easier to use SCI powder and heat it up with the other surfactants before mixing in the melted stuff.
What kind of mixer are you using, and what kind of beaters? Are you using dough hooks?


----------



## Tara_H

Tara_H said:


> I'll let you all know tomorrow what it's supposed to be when I see how it turns out


It worked! 

I love being in the phase of a craft where it's still exciting to see how something turns out! And given how much there is to learn about soap I hope to stay in this zone for a very long time...




This was my first soap with my masterbatched oils, so far I would call that a success.

(Edit: funny enough the garden this morning was echoing the design )



It's been a good soap-cutting morning, I'm also thrilled with how the new ZNSC batch turned out.


Scented with lavender (my favourite!) And coloured lightly with alkanet, likely will end up a light purplish grey.  They actually look a little green tinted in real life right now but I don't think that's showing in the photo.

Just washing the tiny bit of residue off my gloves produced quite a lot of lather!  I'll be very curious to see what they're like when cured.


----------



## KimW

Tara_H said:


> It worked!
> 
> I love being in the phase of a craft where it's still exciting to see how something turns out! And given how much there is to learn about soap I hope to stay in this zone for a very long time...
> 
> 
> This was my first soap with my masterbatched oils, so far I would call that a success.
> 
> (Edit: funny enough the garden this morning was echoing the design )
> 
> 
> It's been a good soap-cutting morning, I'm also thrilled with how the new ZNSC batch turned out.
> 
> Scented with lavender (my favourite!) And coloured lightly with alkanet, likely will end up a light purplish grey.  They actually look a little green tinted in real life right now but I don't think that's showing in the photo.
> 
> Just washing the tiny bit of residue off my gloves produced quite a lot of lather!  I'll be very curious to see what they're like when cured.


Beautiful soaps beautiful garden.  Ahhhhhh.  Looks like that tallow (right?) is giving you some lovely white soap!


----------



## Tara_H

KimW said:


> Looks like that tallow (right?) is giving you some lovely white soap!


Well yes, but in this particular case I helped it along a bit with some TD


----------



## KimW

My planer arrived today!   
Apologies to @Tara_H for taking the easy way out!


----------



## violets2217

I’m now using soap to de-stress and avoid Stuff! I used the lollipop challenge to experiment with my pvc column molds and my colors dispersed with glycerin. Love the molds... the glycerin not so much. 

A couple weeks ago my washer broke and I spent over $2000 on a new washer and a dishwasher (old one was taken out by a power surge a couple years ago). A couple days before they were supposed to be delivered and installed my washer was put on back order until mid May. They were going to hold my dishwasher until the washer was delivered., so I canceled the washer. Just to get my dishwasher delivered today. But after installing we found out the outlet for the dishwasher is not working. So my dishwasher is sitting in the garage until I get an electrician here to fix the outlet. And still no washer.... and as I was cleaning out under the sink and floor under dishwasher I realized my sink, that I just replaced the drain a couple months ago, is leaking again. I think my soaping clean up is eating away at the putty. So I’m about to try and re seal the drain... or maybe...
I’m going to make some more soap!


----------



## earlene

violets2217 said:


> I realized my sink, that I just replaced the drain a couple months ago, is leaking again. I think my soaping clean up is eating away at the putty. So I’m about to try and re seal the drain... or maybe...
> I’m going to make some more soap!


It could be the quality of the putty.  Some of them don't last a year in normal conditions.  I don't even know why that quality is still available.  Just last year, twice I had to ask maintenance to come out and fix the leak caused by the putty they used between sink and drain.  And I was only there for a few months!  Worst stuff ever!

Bummer about being without either washers right now.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Jersey Girl said:


> Photographed my Mother’s Day soaps today. Rose Garden (WSP), a light, realistic rose scent, Freshly  Zested Lemon (WSP). Just recently got this FO and I love love love it! View attachment 55989
> Hope it sticks, and Lilac (NG) smells like the real thing!


Your soap is just " Beautiful" OMGOSH Soap Love.... 



Jersey Girl said:


> Ummmm....can you tell which two soaps won’t be making it to the website for sale?  An unfortunate drop swirl SNAFU caused my normal batch of 12 soaps to be reduced to 10.
> This is a first for me but I’ve seen some competitors. View attachment 56015


Very Pretty still.


----------



## violets2217

earlene said:


> It could be the quality of the putty.  Some of them don't last a year in normal conditions.  I don't even know why that quality is still available.  Just last year, twice I had to ask maintenance to come out and fix the leak caused by the putty they used between sink and drain.  And I was only there for a few months!  Worst stuff ever!
> 
> Bummer about being without either washers right nos.


Good point about the putty... I’ll need to research some good putty!!!! It was kinda fun replacing the drain the first time...but I’m waiting until I’m in a more positive frame of mind this time! Thanks!!!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

I'm having one of them soaping Days were everything went wrong! trying to practice the Lollipop Design &  forgot my C-Milk about an oz' used double the sodium lacate, thought I needed more SF oil I was short & replaced 10g w/ olive oil' after all that realized I had enough SF oil. now I have a mixture in soap & bottle, my micro scale stopped working due to needing a charge' so my FO / Preservative was a guesstimate. UGH' yep time to just thrown in the towel & call it a soaping day.  Good Lord. .


----------



## earlene

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> I'm having one of them soaping Days were everything went wrong! trying to practice the Lollipop Design &  forgot my C-Milk about an oz' used double the sodium lacate, thought I needed more SF oil I was short & replaced 10g w/ olive oil' after all that realized I had enough SF oil. now I have a mixture in soap & bottle, my micro scale stopped working due to needing a charge' so my FO / Preservative was a guesstimate. UGH' yep time to just thrown in the towel & call it a soaping day.  Good Lord. .h


Days like that!  I call those bad 'whatever' days.  Bad soaping days.  Bad sewing days.  Bad 'fill-in-the-blank' days.  I've had days like that.  Many.  The first time I realized it was in my 20's and it was Bad Sewing Days.   Everything that could go wrong related to a sewing project did go wrong.   When it dawned on me I had those days, I quit making any attempt to sew that whole day.  Sometimes 2, then when I did go back to it, everything was back to normal and no more fiascos.  Over the years, I discovered all I have to do is take a day off from doing that particular thing where everything is going wrong, call it a Bad 'whatever-it-was Day' and let it go for a day. If it took me it took me all day to realize it, I'd take an extra day to give my mind and body some R&R.


----------



## Tara_H

Double soap day!  I've been looking through the Browsing soap pics thread and feeling all inspired    plus it's Wednesday which means I need extra coping.

I was so happy with this fire-inspired soap until halfway through the swirl when it struck me that I had done the colours in the wrong order 

Like, it's fine... but it was days of planning and hours of prepping... Doh!




I also had a go at getting back to my roots and making a grocery soap, which was a lot of fun!  I was amazed at how slow my current recipe is to trace.  I'm sure it's something to do with the home-rendered tallow.  The industrial stuff I used to buy would trace fast enough, and go from liquid to solid in the blink of an eye.  The new stuff is softer at room temperature and it's a more gradual solidifying, and takes aaaaages to trace.

Not that I'm complaining! But I presume it's a purity thing, which makes me wonder if there's a risk my more recent soaps are less superfatted than I thought


----------



## Zing

Tara_H said:


> It worked!
> 
> I love being in the phase of a craft where it's still exciting to see how something turns out! And given how much there is to learn about soap I hope to stay in this zone for a very long time...
> 
> View attachment 56061
> View attachment 56062
> 
> This was my first soap with my masterbatched oils, so far I would call that a success.
> 
> (Edit: funny enough the garden this morning was echoing the design )
> View attachment 56064


@Tara_H, I have no words for this.  This is amazing.  I like minimalist designs.  I have stared and studied these photos and can't figure out your technique.  If it's not a secret, care to share?  If it is a secret, just whisper and no one has to know. 
I did this one last year


.


----------



## Tara_H

Zing said:


> @Tara_H, I have no words for this.  This is amazing.  I like minimalist designs.  I have stared and studied these photos and can't figure out your technique.  If it's not a secret, care to share?  If it is a secret, just whisper and no one has to know.
> I did this one last yearView attachment 56117
> .


No secret! The trick was using multiple gear ties so I didn't have to try to get it back to the bottom without leaving marks   the idea was haunting me for a week or so and I just had to try it out!
I love yours too  Seems like we have very similar tastes, our soaps could be cousins


----------



## Zing

Tara_H said:


> No secret! The trick was using multiple gear ties so I didn't have to try to get it back to the bottom without leaving marks   the idea was haunting me for a week or so and I just had to try it out!
> I love yours too  Seems like we have very similar tastes, our soaps could be cousins


Aha!!  That is brilliant!!  It's on my bucket list.  What's the name of this?  The Tara Winter Tree?  The Tara Triple Tie?


----------



## Tara_H

Zing said:


> Aha!!  That is brilliant!!  It's on my bucket list.  What's the name of this?  The Tara Winter Tree?  The Tara Triple Tie?


Let's go for Tara tree, short and sweet just like me


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

earlene said:


> Days like that!  I call those bad 'whatever' days.  Bad soaping days.  Bad sewing days.  Bad 'fill-in-the-blank' days.  I've had days like that.  Many.  The first time I realized it was in my 20's and it was Bad Sewing Days.   Everything that could go wrong related to a sewing project did go wrong.   When it dawned on me I had those days, I quit making any attempt to sew that whole day.  Sometimes 2, then when I did go back to it, everything was back to normal and no more fiascos.  Over the years, I discovered all I have to do is take a day off from doing that particular thing where everything is going wrong, call it a Bad 'whatever-it-was Day' and let it go for a day. If it took me it took me all day to realize it, I'd take an extra day to give my mind and body some R&R.


Sounds like a great idea... Phew my "whatever Day" I threw in the towel and called it a Day.


----------



## Tara_H

Today, aside from cutting the grocery soap and continuing to slog away at the tallow (omg so much!) I cut the fire soap.  Some of it is quite acceptably fiery.




I also tried an experimental pour but it is stubbornly too soft to cut so will need to wait until the morning.


----------



## VikingChick

I’m laid out from my second COVID shot - seriously, Top 5 on the Feeling Awful scale - so I stayed home from my Job that Pays Me. I’m physically wrecked but mentally ok.....so I took the opportunity to obsess over fattty acid profiles, and I now have, if it turns out, what will be my go-to recipe! Now I just gotta wait for my stuff to come so I can take it for a test drive.....


----------



## ResolvableOwl

I have cooked a decadent portion of _pastitsio_ (the Greek twist on lasagna) yesterday, but I badly cut my finger at the last onion – so I'm feeling terribly uncomfortable with water right now (cleaning the dishes ). Under the plaster, the swollen, bloody skin looks quite like a miniature version of @Tara_H's slaugterhouse photos.
Other than not being able to wash my hands properly, I did something overdue soapy: I “masterbatched” (diluted) my ROE. I was really annoyed by that sediment that made me uncertain about distribution of active agents throughout the whole bottle, and I don't want to shake it too often to avoid air contact, AND dosage is painful.
So I diluted the rosemary extract 1+8 in HO sunflower oil, and filled it into a small brown glass bottle with drop counter lid. Then I went to the precision scale and measured if I did my math right. Each drop weighs 29.4±3.4 mg and holds just shy of 300 µg of carnosic acid, just the amount recommended for 10 g oils. The ROE “concentrate” went into the freezer (just out of general paranoia), and my working solution is now much easier to handle.



violets2217 said:


> Stuff! I used the lollipop challenge to experiment with my pvc column molds and my colors dispersed with glycerin. Love the molds... the glycerin not so much.


Whoa! That on the bottom right looks like the reflections in the circular waves on a bucket of water  If one only could manage to create such effects deliberately and reliably…
What did you use to create these small dark dots? I especially like those in the olive zones.


----------



## The Park Bench

VikingChick said:


> I’m laid out from my second COVID shot - seriously, Top 5 on the Feeling Awful scale - so I stayed home from my Job that Pays Me. I’m physically wrecked but mentally ok.....so I took the opportunity to obsess over fattty acid profiles, and I now have, if it turns out, what will be my go-to recipe! Now I just gotta wait for my stuff to come so I can take it for a test drive.....


That was me yesterday, 2nd Moderna vaccine and 2nd time reacting...  UGH... But I did use the down time to get my line of scrubs listed on my website  I feel amazing today and hope you feel better tomorrow!


----------



## Aromasuzie

I just happened to have an empty pringles container so thought I'd try the lollipop swirl, first time try.  Settled on purple, lime green and yellow mica for coloring.  First mistake, buying shea butter that was bright yellow so that threw off all my colours.  I added sucrose to the water before I added the lye.  That turned bright orange, go figure!   I didn't bother adding the yellow mica, the yellow is my uncolored soap batter.  I was happy enough with my pour, covered the mold but I think it then overheated as there was an oil slick on top.  Uncovered it and oil supposedly disappeared.  I popped it in freezer so I could unmold it.  All the oil must have been down the sides, very messy.  I was happy with it, even though the colours aren't distinct enough.  I'd like to have another go, kids, go and buy some pringles please!


----------



## violets2217

ResolvableOwl said:


> Whoa! That on the bottom right looks like the reflections in the circular waves on a bucket of water  If one only could manage to create such effects deliberately and reliably…
> What did you use to create these small dark dots? I especially like those in the olive zones.


The bottom right was easy to do, but will probably never be able to replicate. I was attempting the lollipop swirl and my batter accelerated A LOT so I just plopped it all back in the pot gave it a stir and poured/spooned into my mold and banged it on the floor a lot!
The other too were experiments gone wrong... I tried pre-dispersing my colors (mica, clay and other spices..etc ) in glycerin. It didn't work out too well and the bars ashed badly. I think if maybe, I would have stick blended a little maybe the would have mixed better? Who knows?!?!? But I was also attempting more challenge soaps so I didn't want to SB too much. The olive tones...one of my favorite natural colorants- Matcha Green Tea Powder.. It usually turns an ugly brown with speckles during cure that I absolutely love! I tried that batch/colrs again on my last attempt in the challenge. Its my favorite so far!


----------



## AAShillito

AliOop said:


> I *love* my Nurture 9-bar cutter. It was less expensive and smaller to store than the longer cutter. It is made in the US, ships fast, is sturdy as a tank, and cuts like buttah.
> 
> They do offer an extension deck for longer loaves, but I didn't want to pay for that. So, I just use a book, a block of wood, or my hands to hold up or prop up the part of any longer loaf that hangs off the cutter.
> 
> They go out of stock pretty quickly, so if you want one, I recommend signing up to be notified when they are in stock (do that for each color you'd be willing to buy). Then when you get the email, get that baby in your cart and press Purchase - because they go fast!


I'm glad you love your NS cutter. It's on my wish list!


----------



## Quanta

Aromasuzie said:


> I just happened to have an empty pringles container so thought I'd try the lollipop swirl, first time try.  Settled on purple, lime green and yellow mica for coloring.  First mistake, buying shea butter that was bright yellow so that threw off all my colours.  I added sucrose to the water before I added the lye.  That turned bright orange, go figure!   I didn't bother adding the yellow mica, the yellow is my uncolored soap batter.  I was happy enough with my pour, covered the mold but I think it then overheated as there was an oil slick on top.  Uncovered it and oil supposedly disappeared.  I popped it in freezer so I could unmold it.  All the oil must have been down the sides, very messy.  I was happy with it, even though the colours aren't distinct enough.  I'd like to have another go, kids, go and buy some pringles please!
> 
> View attachment 56131


I think your colors are perfect and complement each other very well. I think not adding the yellow mica was the right decision because the pastel shade looks better with the more pastel green and purple.


----------



## The_Phoenix

Quanta said:


> Interesting. I could never get everything to combine properly when I made them cold. When I poured in the melted ingredients, they just solidify before I can stir them in. I found it was much easier to use SCI powder and heat it up with the other surfactants before mixing in the melted stuff.
> What kind of mixer are you using, and what kind of beaters? Are you using dough hooks?


I used my Kitchenaid mixer. Whip attachment. I pour the melted ingredients in a thin stream and don’t let it hit the sides of the bowl. I really don’t enjoy making shampoo bars.


----------



## Aromasuzie

Quanta said:


> I think your colors are perfect and complement each other very well. I think not adding the yellow mica was the right decision because the pastel shade looks better with the more pastel green and purple.


Thank you.  I’m keen to have another go.


----------



## VikingChick

The Park Bench said:


> I feel amazing today and hope you feel better tomorrow!


Thank you! I’m feeling MUCH better today! 

(I got Moderna too. I heard this morning that those who got the Pfizer one may need a booster in the future....so at least we can [hopefully] say we’re done!)


----------



## Tara_H

No soap making today! Almost finished processing the fat though... By the time 6pm hit, the beer had arrived so I'm not doing anything more this evening that involves gallons of boiling oil, or mixing lye.

I did do some planing and tidying, and I cut my experimental pour.  I have a notion about how That Soap from the browsing thread was done, and I wanted to see if I could figure it out. I couldn't find any evidence that it's been replicated yet and of course I love a challenge! Plus if I'm right it involves a specific gadget which of course I happen to have 

I didn't get the result, but what I did get leads me to believe I'm on the right track, although I think the original was made using a bigger gadget than the one I have 

(And a much steadier hand)


----------



## GemstonePony

Tara_H said:


> No soap making today! Almost finished processing the fat though... By the time 6pm hit, the beer had arrived so I'm not doing anything more this evening that involves gallons of boiling oil, or mixing lye.
> 
> I did do some planing and tidying, and I cut my experimental pour.  I have a notion about how That Soap from the browsing thread was done, and I wanted to see if I could figure it out. I couldn't find any evidence that it's been replicated yet and of course I love a challenge! Plus if I'm right it involves a specific gadget which of course I happen to have
> 
> I didn't get the result, but what I did get leads me to believe I'm on the right track, although I think the original was made using a bigger gadget than the one I have
> 
> (And a much steadier hand)
> View attachment 56139
> View attachment 56140
> View attachment 56141


The original looks like a 2-color dancing funnel pour.


----------



## earlene

Tara_H said:


> No soap making today! Almost finished processing the fat though... By the time 6pm hit, the beer had arrived so I'm not doing anything more this evening that involves gallons of boiling oil, or mixing lye.
> 
> I did do some planing and tidying, and I cut my experimental pour.  I have a notion about how That Soap from the browsing thread was done, and I wanted to see if I could figure it out. I couldn't find any evidence that it's been replicated yet and of course I love a challenge! Plus if I'm right it involves a specific gadget which of course I happen to have
> 
> I didn't get the result, but what I did get leads me to believe I'm on the right track, although I think the original was made using a bigger gadget than the one I have
> 
> (And a much steadier hand)
> View attachment 56139
> View attachment 56140
> View attachment 56141


It (the soap you linked to) looks very similar to a dancing funnel pour.  See Love Affair in this link: Dancing Funnel Link-Ups

In fact, it is a dancing funnel pour.  See this link also: 77 Soap Swirl Technique: Dancing Funnel Swirls ideas | swirl soap, soap, home made soap

ETA:  I did not see *GemstonePony'*s post (busy trying to find Anna Soap before posting this.)


----------



## Tara_H

earlene said:


> It (the soap you linked to) looks very similar to a dancing funnel pour.  See Love Affair in this link: Dancing Funnel Link-Ups
> 
> In fact, it is a dancing funnel pour.  See this link also: 77 Soap Swirl Technique: Dancing Funnel Swirls ideas | swirl soap, soap, home made soap
> 
> ETA:  I did not see *GemstonePony'*s post (busy trying to find Anna Soap before posting this.)


Some of those do look pretty similar! The part that still seems to be missing is the shape of the blobs, and the pattern on the sides.  Which is where the gadget aspect comes in.
But yes strictly speaking I guess what I did would also be the same technique 

Edit: here is the page it's from 안나솝


----------



## earlene

Tara_H said:


> Some of those do look pretty similar! The part that still seems to be missing is the shape of the blobs, and the pattern on the sides.  Which is where the gadget aspect comes in.
> But yes strictly speaking I guess what I did would also be the same technique
> 
> Edit: here is the page it's from 안나솝


Thanks, I couldn't find the original.  I still believe it's a dancing funnel pour.  The design can look very different depending on how fluid the batter is and how one pours it.  In this case, I'd say very thin batter and very precise pouring technique, with a very steady hand.

The pattern on the sides can change with the technique of the pour as well as the thickness of the batter.  She may have poured specifically in a sort of oblong-shaped dot as opposed to circular dot.  That would be my guess.

The other alternative, I'd say would be a pull-through with a net, but I don't think that kind of uniformity is as easily obtained with a net pull-through. (I've done one with a net & it doesn't even come close.) It might be possible with a rigid-net-shaped tool, but I doubt it would come out looking quite like that.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Tara_H said:


> Some of those do look pretty similar! The part that still seems to be missing is the shape of the blobs, and the pattern on the sides.  Which is where the gadget aspect comes in.
> But yes strictly speaking I guess what I did would also be the same technique
> 
> Edit: here is the page it's from 안나솝


That was quite a controversial soap at the time, with some convinced that it was photoshopped, or a layer of soap wrapped around another bar.  I don’t think I’ve seen another one quite like it in all my travels.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Mobjack Bay said:


> some convinced that it was photoshopped



The time is nigh when everyone only makes just uniformly coloured soaps any more, and just laser-engraves impossible patterns onto it.

Someone to quickly invent M&P base-fed 3D printers, before some dubious company files a patent for it!


----------



## amd

VikingChick said:


> I’m laid out from my second COVID sho





VikingChick said:


> Thank you! I’m feeling MUCH better today!


So glad you're feeling better. I'm a bit nervous about getting my second dose. I got the Moderna and I had an immense headache for 2 days (I don't normally get headaches), and my arm was practically immovable (immobile?) for the day after. I think I will just take the day following my second dose to be on the safe side - and if it happens that I'm fine, then I will make soap or something!

My soapy things: I made a batch of OMH Blueberry which has piped roses and leaves and blueberry embeds on it. This is the second time I've made this soap and it went much better this time. I'm getting better at piping leaves, and realizing that I need to pipe twice as many as I actually think I need because I will inevitably lose some during unmolding, cutting, and stamping the bars.

I made lye for the last two soaps that will hopefully have me fully stocked to get through the summer and those will get made this weekend. I'm also planning out my lollipop soap for the challenge and will get that made this weekend.

Also on my weekend list is to take pictures of the soaps on my cure rack 'cuz I feel like I do a lot of telling and not enough showing on this thread.


----------



## Tara_H

Mobjack Bay said:


> That was quite a controversial soap at the time, with some convinced that it was photoshopped, or a layer of soap wrapped around another bar.  I don’t think I’ve seen another one quite like it in all my travels.


Yes, I read through that whole thread, all the speculations were very interesting!  For what it's worth, my theory is that it is indeed 'all in the pour' as I believe she stated, but that she used a device like this to pour all of the blobs at the same time so that they didn't have the opportunity to become circular:




__





						VIAFLO 96/384 Handheld Electronic 24, 96 And 384 Channel Pipette from INTEGRA Biosciences  | Labcompare.com
					

VIAFLO 96/384 Handheld Electronic 24, 96 And 384 Channel Pipette from INTEGRA Biosciences



					www.labcompare.com
				



I have a hobby version which only holds a very small amount so I couldn't test very well, but the results didn't put me off this theory.
I still can't explain the pattern on the sides but I'm curious as to whether that can be achieved by offsetting the device diagonally for alternating pours


----------



## KimW

Tara_H said:


> I didn't get the result, but what I did get leads me to believe I'm on the right track, although I think the original was made using a bigger gadget than the one I have
> 
> (And a much steadier hand)
> View attachment 56139


....for a hot second there I seriously thought you'd purchased an octopus and were going to somehow try to render its fat...   
What can I say.  It's been a long day!


----------



## Tara_H

KimW said:


> an octopus


What...? Where...? Why an octopus?


----------



## VikingChick

amd said:


> So glad you're feeling better. I'm a bit nervous about getting my second dose. I got the Moderna and I had an immense headache for 2 days (I don't normally get headaches), and my arm was practically immovable (immobile?) for the day after. I think I will just take the day following my second dose to be on the safe side - and if it happens that I'm fine, then I will make soap or something!


Thank you! AFTER I got back to work today, my physician-assistant-to-be coworker suggested that I should’ve premeded (Tylenol or Advil) _before_ symptoms set in....didn’t think of that. I’m not qualified to give out medical advice, but I wish I’d done that.

You’ll be ok...it was a rough day for me yesterday, but today I felt great and now I’m vaccinated! You can get through it....like you mentioned, just don’t make any plans for the next day and take care of you!


----------



## KimW

Tara_H said:


> What...? Where...? Why an octopus?


The arm looking thing...


----------



## Tara_H

KimW said:


> The arm looking thing...
> View attachment 56143


I see it now! Man, I was so confused there for a minute!


----------



## VikingChick

Tara_H said:


> I have a hobby version which only holds a very small amount so I couldn't test very well, but the results didn't put me off this theory.


I validated one of these bad boys once upon a time. The thought of using it in soap makes this lab geek go


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Tara_H said:


> Yes, I read through that whole thread, all the speculations were very interesting!  For what it's worth, my theory is that it is indeed 'all in the pour' as I believe she stated, but that she used a device like this to pour all of the blobs at the same time so that they didn't have the opportunity to become circular:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VIAFLO 96/384 Handheld Electronic 24, 96 And 384 Channel Pipette from INTEGRA Biosciences  | Labcompare.com
> 
> 
> VIAFLO 96/384 Handheld Electronic 24, 96 And 384 Channel Pipette from INTEGRA Biosciences
> 
> 
> 
> www.labcompare.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a hobby version which only holds a very small amount so I couldn't test very well, but the results didn't put me off this theory.
> I still can't explain the pattern on the sides but I'm curious as to whether that can be achieved by offsetting the device diagonally for alternating pours


Do you pipette for a hobby?


----------



## msunnerstood

The_Phoenix said:


> I ordered a bunch of bath bomb molds, one of which is a doggy butt. Cant remember who posted the duck butt but it inspired me to buy a silly bath bomb mold.
> I have some exciting personal news. I got a job! It’s not along my career track but I e of my good friends own a wine bar and their chef needs help in the kitchen. I’m enormously flattered to be asked to help in the kitchen. I’m a pretty accomplished cook and am actually REALLY excited. I’ve been unemployed for over a year and have been in an awful mental funk.
> 
> As a bonus, my daughter works there and she’s the one who told them to ask me. So not only do I get to work with amazing friends but also my daughter. And being a bit more active and away from my own pantry/fridge will help me work off my COVID flub.


That was me and I cant wait to see your dog butt!!  



The Park Bench said:


> That was me yesterday, 2nd Moderna vaccine and 2nd time reacting...  UGH... But I did use the down time to get my line of scrubs listed on my website  I feel amazing today and hope you feel better tomorrow!


J&J hit me much harder than expected. 4 days of nausea and headache and 7 days of heavy fatigue. Hence why I havent been here much. Better now though


----------



## Zing

Okay, to keep this thread somewhat on topic, I washed my hands with soap, like a million times today.  

Every single person I know that has gotten 2 doses of COVID-19 vaccine -- except for me because I must be exceptional -- has had a bad reaction the next day lasting 24 hours.  In addition to taking ibuprofen or tylenol _before _your shot, ask to get the shot in your dominant arm.  Movement helps to heal faster and your dominant arm is more active.
I could've kissed the nurses that gave me shots.  After always being in public and dreading becoming an unknown spreader to my family, I felt concrete weights lifting off my shoulders.
Stay safe, soapy friends!


----------



## VikingChick

msunnerstood said:


> J&J hit me much harder than expected. 4 days of nausea and headache and 7 days of heavy fatigue. Hence why I havent been here much. Better now though


I’m sorry. And glad you’re feeling better!


----------



## The_Phoenix

Tara_H said:


> ...the beer had arrived...






KimW said:


> The arm looking thing...
> View attachment 56143


I just... can’t. 

@Tara_H You crack me up...


----------



## Vicki C

Color testing again -  orange peel, turmeric, alkanet, hydrated chrome oxide, ultramarine, astaxanthin, and lutein, in various combinations.


----------



## giulia

Had a rough week and a very lousy day so I decided to make soap. I made 2 small batches. First batch went well -looks and smells good. Second batch did not go so well. I had my first experience with ricing. I used a FO that had mixed reviews and I knew there was a chance of this happening. I got my batter to emulsion separated some out to a second container (wanted to do a swirl), stirred in my mica and added the FO at the last second. The moment I started to stir in the FO it started to rice. I tried to stick blend my main color but couldn’t get it smooth. I threw in the other color and poured quickly. Not my prettiest soap but I hope it is useable because it smells good.


----------



## msunnerstood

Zing said:


> Okay, to keep this thread somewhat on topic, I washed my hands with soap, like a million times today.
> 
> Every single person I know that has gotten 2 doses of COVID-19 vaccine -- except for me because I must be exceptional -- has had a bad reaction the next day lasting 24 hours.  In addition to taking ibuprofen or tylenol _before _your shot, ask to get the shot in your dominant arm.  Movement helps to heal faster and your dominant arm is more active.
> I could've kissed the nurses that gave me shots.  After always being in public and dreading becoming an unknown spreader to my family, I felt concrete weights lifting off my shoulders.
> Stay safe, soapy friends!


I cried. My husband is a heart transplant recipient. Life has been paranoia and fear since this started. We should have bought stock in masks and Lysol since we had plenty of soap (see what I did there?). It was a step forward to being able to breathe again.


----------



## Tara_H

Mobjack Bay said:


> Do you pipette for a hobby?


I sometimes dabble in molecular gastronomy... This vaccu pette is used for making lots of drops of something at once rather than a single one at a time 

On a separate note, would it be terrible of me to ask to move the vaccine chat to the Coronavirus thread?  I'm very happy for you guys, but soaping is my safe space these days and having covid talk in the middle of it makes the coping harder.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Tara_H said:


> I sometimes dabble in molecular gastronomy... This vaccu pette is used for making lots of drops of something at once rather than a single one at a time


Sounds like fun!


----------



## earlene

No soaping, but hoping my cast comes off on Tuesday.  I think it does.  I won't be able to make soap right wasy, but I will be able to start therapy of the thumb & finger soon, which should get me on the road to recovery and in the right direction.


As a nurse, let me share a few tips for future vaccinations recipients:

4 items for up-front (prior to/at time of)

Don't tense up.  Rigid muscle during injection -> more pain.  Take a few deep breaths ahead of time, meditate, whatever helps you relax, soft music, listen to/watch a comedian - aside from getting sloshed  
Bring an ice pack with you, and place it on your arm (deltoid area) for a few minutes prior to your turn for injection.
Avoid taking prophylactic acetaminophen, aspirin or other NSAIDs, although they can prevent/diminish some uncomfortable effects of vaccination, per recent studies on effects of NSAIDs on antibody production, may be counter-productive (link) If in doubt, contact your personal physician.
ASK the person who administers the vaccination if massaging the site of injection is advisable (sometimes, yes, sometime, no.)

Immediately afterward & for the next day or so:

Move your arm around after injection (immobility of that arm can lead to more pain.)
Avoid NSAIDs as  indicated above until medical advice changes (contact your physician for advice as needed)
Warm pack at injection site periodically can help reduce pain.

Call your doctor if:

High fever,
Signs of allergic reaction: difficulty breathing, rapid heart rate, hives or rash, dizziness, sudden weakness, pallor.



amd said:


> So glad you're feeling better. I'm a bit nervous about getting my second dose. I got the Moderna and I had an immense headache for 2 days (I don't normally get headaches), and my arm was practically immovable (immobile?) for the day after. I think I will just take the day following my second dose to be on the safe side - and if it happens that I'm fine, then I will make soap or something!





VikingChick said:


> Thank you! AFTER I got back to work today, my physician-assistant-to-be coworker suggested that I should’ve premeded (Tylenol or Advil) _before_ symptoms set in....didn’t think of that. I’m not qualified to give out medical advice, but I wish I’d done that.





Zing said:


> Every single person I know that has gotten 2 doses of COVID-19 vaccine -- except for me because I must be exceptional -- has had a bad reaction the next day lasting 24 hours.  In addition to taking ibuprofen or tylenol _before _your shot, ask to get the shot in your dominant arm.  Movement helps to heal faster and your dominant arm is more active.
> I could've kissed the nurses that gave me shots.  After always being in public and dreading becoming an unknown spreader to my family, I felt concrete weights lifting off my shoulders.
> Stay safe, soapy friends!


----------



## Tara_H

Mobjack Bay said:


> Sounds like fun!


It's great fun, but if you're hungry it's not what you need 
We had a party a while back where the guests helped out with the cooking; this was the menu:


We had a lot of fun but we ended up also making quite a quantity of fondue to keep us going   

I guess my fascination with chemistry-adjacent things and my fondness for things-that-look-like-other-things carried me through into soaping also!


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Vicki C said:


> Color testing again - orange peel, turmeric, alkanet, hydrated chrome oxide, ultramarine, astaxanthin, and lutein, in various combinations.


That fire-extinguisher red top left in the right mould really impresses me. Is this pure astaxanthin?

(ping @Nanna in reply to this post)


----------



## Babyshoes

I found energy to make soap today, fairly simple, no scent and just one colour inside - black. I couldn't resist sprinkling a little gold mica on top after doing a little spoon texture though! 
It's a test of the recipe I've created with my combination facial skin in mind - very low cleansing for the dry areas, activated charcoal for the oily areas. That's the theory, anyway... 

Recipe was 60% lard, 30% olive oil and 10% Shea...  It took forever to trace! In oven to CPOP now, fingers crossed it'll be ready to cut in the morning! I'm going into hospital late morning for a gastroscopy, so if it's not ready by morning it's going to be late in the day or possibly the next day before I get to it. I'm sure it'll be fine!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Tara_H said:


> It's great fun, but if you're hungry it's not what you need
> We had a party a while back where the guests helped out with the cooking; this was the menu:
> View attachment 56154
> 
> We had a lot of fun but we ended up also making quite a quantity of fondue to keep us going
> 
> I guess my fascination with chemistry-adjacent things and my fondness for things-that-look-like-other-things carried me through into soaping also!


I want an invite to the next party!


----------



## Fenchurch

I tried to unmold my latest soaps (from last week)... They are still mostly too soft, and I can't figure out exactly why. I started a thread with the recipe if you want to have a look... too soft soap.

Happy bubbles!
Stéphanie


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Tara_H said:


> We had a party a while back where the guests helped out with the cooking; this was the menu:


Sorry, couldn't contain this:








						Recipes
					






					xkcd.com
				




And: for the next party, count me in as well!


----------



## Vicki C

ResolvableOwl said:


> That fire-extinguisher red top left in the right mould really impresses me. Is this pure astaxanthin?
> 
> (ping @Nanna in reply to this post)


@Nanna Yes - natural reds are so hard to come by - this is an astaxanthin supplement that has rosemary leaf extract and olive oil. I am trying to source some astaxanthin powder, but it’s so expensive! I’ve been trying to negotiate with vendors on Alibaba but I don’t think they have much interest in a grandmother fooling around with soap.
who is not ever going to buy a pallet of the stuff.
I did have some luck getting a much darker red than I expected from turkey rhubarb root. Photo below shows rhubarb root infused OO on left from February, astaxanthin / iron oxide in the middle, and that nice fire engine red from astaxanthin after 24 hours. (Still saponifying but as you see it’s more orangey.) The rhubarb root appears more maroon in the photo than IRL.


----------



## Tara_H

ResolvableOwl said:


> Sorry, couldn't contain this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recipes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xkcd.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And: for the next party, count me in as well!


Don't forget the classic: AI Weirdness — Try these neural network-generated recipes at your...

And I promise that when I can hold molecular dinner parties again I will invite anyone who's interested, although you'll all have to pay for your own plane tickets   

In soapy news today, I challenged my received belief that tallow can't be used for transparent soap, with positive results:



I also tried a one pot wonder for the first time, which... yeah...


----------



## VikingChick

Tara_H said:


> In soapy news today, I challenged my received belief that tallow can't be used for transparent soap, with positive results:


How did you do that?!?


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Tara_H said:


> In soapy news today, I challenged my received belief that tallow can't be used for transparent soap, with positive results:


Who put you that idea in your head that meat juice couldn't produce clear soap? How did you make it transparent? Is this fully remeltable M&P base (glycerol, propylene glycol, sorbitol and friends), or mostly ethanol?

ETA: @VikingChick was faster than me


----------



## Tara_H

VikingChick said:


> How did you do that?!?





ResolvableOwl said:


> Who put you that idea in your head that meat juice couldn't produce clear soap? How did you make it transparent? Is this fully remeltable M&P base (glycerol, propylene glycol, sorbitol and friends), or mostly ethanol?
> 
> ETA: @VikingChick was faster than me


I can't remember where I came across the idea originally but so far I've been rationing my small supply of palm to make transparent soap for specific projects.

This is made by getting the soap to mashed potatoes stage in HP, then dissolving with ethanol, glycerine, and simple syrup.  It wasn't created for the purpose of being M&P specifically, but it seems to work as such.

The recipe originated from a frenzied couple of days research session and I don't think I have notes on sources unfortunately...


----------



## ResolvableOwl

That's mostly the stuff of which M&P is made. Sugar can discolour the melt, when in doubt swap it for sorbitol (or more glycerol). And the ethanol can become troublesome on the long run when it slowly evaporates and makes remelting more difficult. IME proplyene glycol is really worth its money to make high-clarity, firm M&P base with a sharp melting point, good fluidity and a low skin formation.

But anyway, it's a nice clear brick! A few percent superfat would have ruined it. Is it 100% tallow, or did you add lauric oil too?


----------



## Tara_H

ResolvableOwl said:


> That's mostly the stuff of which M&P is made. Sugar can discolour the melt, when in doubt swap it for sorbitol (or more glycerol). And the ethanol can become troublesome on the long run when it slowly evaporates and makes remelting more difficult. IME proplyene glycol is really worth its money to make high-clarity, firm M&P base with a sharp melting point, good fluidity and a low skin formation.
> 
> But anyway, it's a nice clear brick! A few percent superfat would have ruined it. Is it 100% tallow, or did you add lauric oil too?


It's part tallow and part coconut, with some castor as well.

This one is formulated purely for looks, I'm afraid!  I actually do have M&P related plans for this particular batch, and it should be good enough for those purposes.  I looked into getting the ingredients you mention, but the best prices I could get were still extortionate, and I don't make it often enough to justify it.

Time will tell as to whether I decide to take that route in future


----------



## ResolvableOwl

My M&P enthusiasm has cooled off a lot, since I learned (the hard way) which strange limits it poses on the fatty acid profile. Tallow and palm oil are about the _softest_ fats to make decent M&P from. Little luck with any step further into the direction of liquid oils. Coconut, soy/canola wax (and castor) make the highest-performance M&P bases, but I'm having a hard time to enjoy the resulting soaps themselves. High oleic to no avail (let alone linoleic ). No wonder that many recipes call for refined fatty acids (stearic, myristic), but at these level it's painful to _watch others _fight against instantaneous ricing.


----------



## Tara_H

ResolvableOwl said:


> I'm having a hard time to enjoy the resulting soaps themselves.


Yes, they're certainly plenty bubbly, and you can get some amazing visual effects, but they always seem to me to be somehow cheap as an actual soap to wash with.  Formulation wise I'm much more interested in exploring the Shea/cocoa butter angle and finding a recipe that feels luxurious to me.
But volume wise it's the artistic angle that draws me back, and I'm happy with my swirling recipe now.  It's a nice low cleansing one with a creamy lather and while it may never win any prizes, I like it as a general purpose soap..


----------



## Nanna

Vicki C said:


> @Nanna Yes - natural reds are so hard to come by - this is an astaxanthin supplement that has rosemary leaf extract and olive oil. I am trying to source some astaxanthin powder, but it’s so expensive! I’ve been trying to negotiate with vendors on Alibaba but I don’t think they have much interest in a grandmother fooling around with soap.
> who is not ever going to buy a pallet of the stuff.
> I did have some luck getting a much darker red than I expected from turkey rhubarb root. Photo below shows rhubarb root infused OO on left from February, astaxanthin / iron oxide in the middle, and that nice fire engine red from astaxanthin after 24 hours. (Still saponifying but as you see it’s more orangey.) The rhubarb root appears more maroon in the photo than IRL.
> View attachment 56169
> View attachment 56170
> View attachment 56171


Thanks for the pics, I really would like to try the rhubarb


----------



## Babyshoes

I managed to unmould and cut this before I left for the hospital this morning, I'm pleased with how dramatic it looks. It's a very mild soap, unscented, with activated charcoal. Fingers crossed it'll work for my combination skin! 

Now sitting waiting for the procedure, nurse had to get the "difficult veins specialist" to pop the cannula in - not being allowed to drink before has left me a bit dehydrated...


----------



## Tara_H

Babyshoes said:


> I managed to unmould and cut this before I left for the hospital this morning, I'm pleased with how dramatic it looks. It's a very mild soap, unscented, with activated charcoal. Fingers crossed it'll work for my combination skin!
> 
> Now sitting waiting for the procedure, nurse had to get the "difficult veins specialist" to pop the cannula in - not being allowed to drink before has left me a bit dehydrated...
> 
> View attachment 56218


Wow, those are gorgeous! What a great combination of colours!

Best of luck with your procedure today


----------



## Babyshoes

Tara_H said:


> Wow, those are gorgeous! What a great combination of colours!
> 
> Best of luck with your procedure today



Thank you, it went fine, nothing obvious to cause my symptoms but they took a few biopsies so I'll get an appointment when the results of that come back. Not fun, but quick at least and I'm home resting now so all is good. The sedative has left me sleepy but not too out of it, which is a relief.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

*Biscuits, anyone?*



(contains traces of lollipop swirl margarine)

The rolled oats soaked up some of the pumpkin seed oil, so they caught some greenish olive tint. It is the laziest of all recipes: just spread the dough on a baking sheet, criss-cross with a knife, and put it into the oven. 

No beauties for sure, but they aren't intended to win a beauty contest, but to taste good and to put on weight .


Back to (soap) topic: Yesterday evening, once the biscuits were in the oven, I also made my first *soap dough*. Due to my impatience with melting the cocoa butter, the oils might have been a bit too warm (40°C) for my understanding of soap dough to avoid gel phase by all means (?). The batter considerably traced by itself and I didn't even need the stick blender. That's why I put it outside (5°C) overnight. Some 16 hours later, saponification appears to be largely done, and it has a nice and smooth texture, is zero brittle but still a bit sticky. I'll leave it well wrapped for a few days at room temperature, until I'll need it.


----------



## Tara_H

I doubt I'll get any more soaping done today, but I did get the tallow almost all the way to finished!  I now have about 11 litres of it in a fermenting barrel, and some dregs in a bowl to cool and separate tomorrow.

I cut the one pot not-very-wonderful; it's interesting but not what I was aiming for, obviously.



When I was in the chemist yesterday, I noticed they had Jasmine EO and was curious, remembering everyone I've read here.  It was €4.99 for 10ml, the ingredients just say "oils extracted from jasmine", and it has a very strong authentic smell, so I gave it a try in the above soap.  Of course I had forgotten about the tendency of florals to accelerate, hence the design fail.  It still smells the same and very strong today, I'll be curious to see how it cures.

I also poured and cut another design fail - all this thinking about the lollipop pour got me wondering what it looks like inside, so of course I tried a transparent version to find out!  However the separate parts did not approve of the order I put them in, they wanted to be green on the bottom and peach on top, and reorganised themselves despite my efforts.  I presume it's due to the relative amounts of air bubbles in each part.


----------



## msunnerstood

I made labels for my Strawberry Peach Champagne soap and Made textured business cards with my new Cricut Maker. No more hand-cutting labels, I even kiss cut them so I can peel them off easily. I'm obsessed.


----------



## KimW

Tara_H said:


> Don't forget the classic: AI Weirdness — Try these neural network-generated recipes at your...
> 
> And I promise that when I can hold molecular dinner parties again I will invite anyone who's interested, although you'll all have to pay for your own plane tickets
> 
> In soapy news today, I challenged my received belief that tallow can't be used for transparent soap, with positive results:
> View attachment 56172
> 
> 
> I also tried a one pot wonder for the first time, which... yeah...
> View attachment 56173


Your transparent soap looks lovely!  yay!!!  What happened to your one pot wonder?  Technically, I'd call it a "wonder"! 

I replied before I saw the end result of your one pot wonder.  I think it's fantastic!  Your color choice is spot on, per usual, and I am dutifuly impressed that you made such a lovely soap from such thick batter.  Nicely done!


----------



## Vicki C

Nanna said:


> Thanks for the pics, I really would like to try the rhubarb


I got it here Turkey Rhubarb Root Powder, Clearance


----------



## AAShillito

Dumfrey said:


> Not officially
> I just unfolded a soleseife last night, based on the Zaney recipe.   Added activated charcoal and rosemary and lavender EO.
> Very happy how these turned out.


What is the zany recipe?


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Restocked HO sunflower oil from a grocery store a few days ago. Today I had a glimpse on the receipt, with a funny *Freudian misread*: Actually the oil is called “Bratöl” (German for “frying oil”), but my subconsciousness decided to read “Bartöl” (“beard oil”) instead. You can imagine I was a bit confused for a moment how I came by a family-size bottle of beard styling goo


----------



## Tara_H

Today was a zero soap day, but I did a lot of organising, planning and scheming.

I also re-edited all of my photos from the last photo shoot - @ResolvableOwl I looked at them on a different screen and I was horrified at how dark and washed out everything looked, you were right that they needed some work   now I have to go and re-upload them all...

I formulated a cunning plan for the challenge which will be either amazing or a massive waste of time and materials but I'll learn something new, we shall find out which soon enough.  I often feel like Calvin: Google Image Result for https://riteshjsr.files.wordpress.com/2011/10/ch860122.gif

And my FO shipment finally arrived!   My nose is confused and my wallet is sad, but my creative juices are unblocked and running wild, to butcher a metaphor...


----------



## TashaBird

Last week I sent some ideas to my favorite tool maker and they just made them and sent them to me! Made my day!!!


----------



## Johnez

Picked up more of the "basic trinity" oils, including a giant jug of "regular" olive oil at Wally World. Deciding between tweaking the trinity with a special superfat (shea, cocoa, mango butter) or go try the famous ZNSC recipe. Funny how buying lard at Walmart is cheaper by ounce with the one lb carton vs 4 lb pail.

Also patiently waiting for WSP to stock KOH again so I can order everything else I want (EOs, butters and glass bottles).


----------



## violets2217

I had so much fun trying out my pull through’s. It was soooo cool! My first batch got way to thick... not sure if it was the FO or the corn silk powder I added to the lye. Second try my pretty smooth and almost perfect, just need to work on my pour accuracy. And third attempt was a heavy trace but still pourable. It was the kid’s favorite. Pictured 1-3 left to right.


I will definitely order from Wild Platanica again! When I was picking out plates for my batches I actually counted and realized she sent me 4 extras. Such a pleasant surprise!


----------



## Catscankim

Just got done soaping with Ylang Ylang and Honey from NS. It was dreamy at first...I had a few minutes (I thought) to stop and do a little clean up. Suddenly it started to thicken, it wasn't terrible. I guess it just sitting for a minute instead of stirring did it, I dunno. I can deal with it getting too thick too quick than ricing lol. But I had to move FAST at the last moment, which I hate, but again, not as bad as ricing...

Anyway, did a hanger swirl. I completely suck at hanger swirls. _*Does anybody know of a good tutorial for doing them?*_ Every YT that I watch gets to the hanger...then they go through it super fast lol.

The Ylang Ylang and Honey smells great, but to me it smells like rose geranium. I still have the FO on my hands and keep going back and forth between my hands and the rose geranium EO. It smells just like the EO. Maybe it will change with the cure. Definitely no Ylang Ylang in there, at least not OOB. Either way, I like the smell.

My friend called me for Mother's day soaps. She said to pick them myself and send her four. I didn't make anything remotely resembling a mother's day soap...and her mom is like 90. I might just send her a picture of a lineup of soaps and let her pick.

edit: and I poured part one of three parts for the soap challenge club polka dot soap. I'm only giving this one shot so keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

violets2217 said:


> I had so much fun trying out my pull through’s. It was soooo cool!


Honestly, I like the first ones most! Numbers two an three are telling “Cool, you jumped on the pull-through train, and you're fine-tuning your technique”. But the first gave me a “Whoa! How did you do this pattern?” moment.


----------



## TashaBird

violets2217 said:


> I had so much fun trying out my pull through’s. It was soooo cool! My first batch got way to thick... not sure if it was the FO or the corn silk powder I added to the lye. Second try my pretty smooth and almost perfect, just need to work on my pour accuracy. And third attempt was a heavy trace but still pourable. It was the kid’s favorite. Pictured 1-3 left to right.
> View attachment 56315
> 
> I will definitely order from Wild Platanica again! When I was picking out plates for my batches I actually counted and realized she sent me 4 extras. Such a pleasant surprise!



Gorgeous! I recognize those patterns!

@Catscankim i use ylang ylang when I want to accelerate.


----------



## Zing

Catscankim said:


> Anyway, did a hanger swirl. I completely suck at hanger swirls. _*Does anybody know of a good tutorial for doing them?*_ Every YT that I watch gets to the hanger...then they go through it super fast lol.


Right?!  And no option for slow motion replay!  What I like best is a drawing with arrows and/or a detailed narrative.


----------



## earlene

Zing said:


> Right?!  And no option for slow motion replay!  What I like best is a drawing with arrows and/or a detailed narrative.


On many (not all, but lots of them) Youtube videos do have speed choices to slow down and to go faster.  I use this feature frequently.  Go to the gear icon, choose playback speed & then pick one.

Here's a tutorial on how to do it & what it looks like:


----------



## Zing

earlene said:


> On many (not all, but lots of them) Youtube videos do have speed choices to slow down and to go faster.  I use this feature frequently.  Go to the gear icon, choose playback speed & then pick one.


This. May. Be A. Game. Changer.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

@Catscankim - I found the instructions @Primrose provided for the Feb 2020 SMF Challenge, *here*, to be very helpful for getting the hang of hanger swirling.  I also watched A LOT of Ione’s videos on YT.


----------



## Catscankim

Zing said:


> This. May. Be A. Game. Changer.


Right???? Thank you @earlene ❤❤❤



TashaBird said:


> @Catscankim i use ylang ylang when I want to accelerate.


My fault for turning my back on it for a few minutes...but it was behaving so nicely, I actually considered popping the sb back in to the pots. But I hate doing that. Once I take the sb out, I don't want to put it back in unless completely necessary because I don't want to risk bubbles lol. So I figured I would let them come up to a thicker trace on their own. Mistake, but like I said, it didn't thicken to "emergency" mode, just "oh crap I gotta get this done now!" mode.

Here's the cut. Looks christmasy. Not my intention. I originally had a nice lavender color in mind, but then as I was going through my micas I saw Spicy Tomato and was like oooooOOOOOH. Love that color. So I changed my mind. Should have either went with my first plan, or just did the Spicy Tomato all by itself. The hanger swirl is pretty weak. I just don't get it lol. I think I should just not do them anymore. I always hate them when I do it. The green is gonna get more of a bright green with the cure. It is Andy the Money. It starts out looking like baby poo, but then gets green, which for me is hard when pouring because it looks so ugly and i can't figure out where it is going to look good, but I like the outcome of the final green.


----------



## Zing

Catscankim said:


> The hanger swirl is pretty weak. I just don't get it lol. I think I should just not do them anymore. I always hate them when I do it.
> 
> View attachment 56358


Whatchootawkin' about, Willis?!  That is a beautiful hanger swirl!


----------



## KimW

Catscankim said:


> The hanger swirl is pretty weak. I just don't get it lol. I think I should just not do them anymore. I always hate them when I do it. The green is gonna get more of a bright green with the cure. It is Andy the Money. It starts out looking like baby poo, but then gets green, which for me is hard when pouring because it looks so ugly and i can't figure out where it is going to look good, but I like the outcome of the final green.


I have to agree with @Zing.  I think the swirl looks very nice indeed.  For what were you hoping, or what didn't you achieve?


----------



## Tara_H

Today AWP stands for alternate wall plop!




What have you done to me @Zing, you have me completely hooked on this mica lines business...


----------



## violets2217

earlene said:


> On many (not all, but lots of them) Youtube videos do have speed choices to slow down and to go faster.  I use this feature frequently.  Go to the gear icon, choose playback speed & then pick one.
> 
> Here's a tutorial on how to do it & what it looks like:




Hahaa! I showed the kids how to do this to speed up their videos when they were doing online schooling! Never really thought about the benefits of slowing down until now!


----------



## earlene

violets2217 said:


> Hahaa! I showed the kids how to do this to speed up their videos when they were doing online schooling! Never really thought about the benefits of slowing down until now!


I use slowing down when the closed captioning goes so quickly that I can't read it and I want to know what the words are (whether they are spoken or not - I can't always understand the person's voice.)  I speed up for instructional videos that don't edit out the excessive set up or meandering stuff (like stick blending or time in the microwave); that sort of thing.


----------



## The_Phoenix

violets2217 said:


> Hahaa! I showed the kids how to do this to speed up their videos when they were doing online schooling! Never really thought about the benefits of slowing down until now!


I regularly listen to audio books and the narrator of one book spoke soooooooo ssssslllllloooooowwwwwwwlllllllyyyyy that I found it difficult to focus. My hubby told me that I could change the speed and it changed how I listen to audio books entirely.

I made my final April Challenge soaps. They've gotten less "lollipop" with each iteration. My second attempt is still the better of the lot. I'm so over this design.

I made shampoo bars a few weeks ago and my testes have given positive feedback. I'm on my third washing using the bar and I'm really pleased with the results.


----------



## Zing

The_Phoenix said:


> I regularly listen to audio books and the narrator of one book spoke soooooooo ssssslllllloooooowwwwwwwlllllllyyyyy that I found it difficult to focus. My hubby told me that I could change the speed and it changed how I listen to audio books entirely.
> 
> I made shampoo bars a few weeks ago and my testes have given positive feedback. I'm on my third washing using the bar and I'm really pleased with the results.



Um...I thought shampoo bars were for your head? 

Sorry, the 12 year old boy in me could not resist.


----------



## The_Phoenix

Zing said:


> Um...I thought shampoo bars were for your head?
> 
> Sorry, the 12 year old boy in me could not resist.


OMG.....I cannot believe my typo.

A sure sign that all of my gears are not functioning today. *sigh*

It did give me a chuckle, though.


----------



## Zing

That darn spellcheck does not catch correctly spelled words!!  Chalk it up to #CovidBrain.  I loved laughing out loud reading it -- it's been tense here in Minneapolis.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Saturday Morning Breakfast Cereal - Feeling stupid
					

Saturday Morning Breakfast Cereal - Feeling stupid




					www.smbc-comics.com


----------



## The_Phoenix

Zing said:


> That darn spellcheck does not catch correctly spelled words!!  Chalk it up to #CovidBrain.  I loved laughing out loud reading it -- it's been tense here in Minneapolis.


Oh gosh, I bet “tense” is understating the general atmosphere there.


----------



## AliOop

My soapy thing yesterday was cutting up bars from an older batch into guest-sized bars and putting them into drawstring bags with the ingredient labels. My friend fell in love with the recipe (high lard, long cure) and fragrance (Bora Bora from RE). She will be giving them as Mother's Day gifts to her employees at her daycare/preschool. I threw in some unscented bars from another batch just in case some of her employees need something without the smells.

My other kinda soapy thing was admiring (ok coveting) the stainless steel work tables that TSA has set up in the airports to help folks repack their bags and redress themselves after the screening process. Nothing against TSA but my thought was that soaping would be the highest and best use for those fine pieces of equipment.


----------



## Tara_H

Ooh, I also made some science with the help of my beautiful assistant (aka husband).  Properly tested a set of the new FO by making 8 bar-sized pours, adding FO to each, and tracking how they moved through trace.  (Following I Dream In Soap video, and thank you to the person who pointed me at them who I've had a little too much wine to recall right now)

Many unexpected results and some unfortunate ones (the frankincense accelerates madly  and the green moss & fern goes all brown and lumpy  But the honeysuckle and jasmine behaved very properly ) and the most interesting outcome of all was the control bar, which was liquid not only until the half hour of stirring was up, but also after a subsequent hour of CPOP it was still pourable!




(After half an hour)


----------



## violets2217

The_Phoenix said:


> I made my final April Challenge soaps. They've gotten less "lollipop" with each iteration. My second attempt is still the better of the lot. I'm so over this design.


I know I tried that stupid swirl maybe 8 times.. I lost count! Not once did it come out correctly! I do like the pour though... for some reason I found it calming! I kept trying because I love my new molds, experimenting with some "natural" colorants- I tried aloe vera powder today and finally I was testing out some of my new fragrance oils. I'm done making soap for a while, I ran out of room to cure and oils!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Catscankim said:


> Right???? Thank you @earlene ❤❤❤


Yes, yes, yes.  Thank you @earlene!  I love that I can slow things down or speed them up.


----------



## Jersey Girl

Mobjack Bay said:


> @Catscankim - I found the instructions @Primrose provided for the Feb 2020 SMF Challenge, *here*, to be very helpful for getting the hang of hanger swirling.  I also watched A LOT of Ione’s videos on YT.



Yes!  This is what I studied along with videos to perfect my hanger swirl. Thank you @Primrose for the detailed instructions on this technique. Some day I want to make a video.


----------



## AliOop

Jersey Girl said:


> Yes!  This is what I studied along with videos to perfect my hanger swirl. Thank you @Primrose for the detailed instructions on this technique. Some day I want to make a video.


You and Jersey Boy already made a video, and it was quite the hit! Now you need a YT channel.


----------



## Catscankim

Just put my Latte Soap to bed CPOPing in the oven. The cafe latte from CC was nice to work with. Discolors to a nice brown, plus I soaped with coffee for the water.

The grinds from the K-cups make a nice scrubby without too much abrasion. The only color I used was TD on the top to make a "foam" on my latte. "What I would do differently" the next go round, is to add the coffee grinds to the bottoms only. I added to the main batter before splitting off, so now the foam has coffee grinds in to as well LOL..

Can't wait to cut.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Jersey Girl said:


> Yes!  This is what I studied along with videos to perfect my hanger swirl. Thank you @Primrose for the detailed instructions on this technique. Some day I want to make a video.


A video of you doing a hanger swirl would be fantastic.


----------



## The_Phoenix

Well, I was going to post this to my website to celebrate Earth Day today but I just looked at the last photo I took of this soap and it’s awful! Unfortunately, it’s dark and gloomy so I can’t rely on natural light to redo these. Really in need of some sort of studio lighting and a better setup.


----------



## AAShillito

The_Phoenix said:


> Well, I was going to post this to my website to celebrate Earth Day today but I just looked at the last photo I took of this soap and it’s awful! Unfortunately, it’s dark and gloomy so I can’t rely on natural light to redo these. Really in need of some sort of studio lighting and a better setup. View attachment 56391


Awe that's so


----------



## Tara_H

Some yay!

I cut the AWP and it's adorable and smells amazing (orange and frankincense, and cocoa butter in the batter, om nom nom.)



Also some not so yay, after a 2 hour (!) lollipop attempt I realised when I stopped that the ache in my back had been distracting me from the itching on my hand... turns out I somehow got a hole in a glove at some point during the proceedings.  I didn't even know the ring on that hand would come off, but it's amazing what you can do when you're motivated 

Worst part is I still don't think I got quite what I wanted from that pour - my old nemesis Jack frost came to visit and all my batter got sludgy - so I'll need to try again tomorrow!


----------



## KimW

Tara_H said:


> Some yay!
> 
> Also some not so yay, after a 2 hour (!) lollipop attempt I realised when I stopped that the ache in my back had been distracting me from the itching on my hand... turns out I somehow got a hole in a glove at some point during the proceedings.  I didn't even know the ring on that hand would come off, but it's amazing what you can do when you're motivated


Ok, so the soap - absolutely adorable indeed!   So sorry about your hand/finger, and your lollipop pour. 



violets2217 said:


> I know I tried that stupid swirl maybe 8 times.. I lost count! Not once did it come out correctly! I do like the pour though... for some reason I found it calming! I kept trying because I love my new molds, experimenting with some "natural" colorants- I tried aloe vera powder today and finally I was testing out some of my new fragrance oils. I'm done making soap for a while, I ran out of room to cure and oils!


I had the same experience with the Circling Taiwan Swirl!  I found the technique very calming and didn't even mind the celanup, but I sure couldn't get it right.  Others were like, oh I made such a nice one on my first or second attempt.  Well lah-tee-dah as I sat trying to figure out what to do better for my 7th (or whatever) attempt.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

FOAMERS have arrived! Beware, dull and boring LS, you'll become a lather wonder all of a sudden!



The only downside is that I only have bought two of them, but modelling bubbly wobbly mountains of bright froth is SO MUCH FUN!!!!
First field test today in the shower. Wow! They're doing a great job when soap is diluted down from the wasteful doses of standard dispensers to more sensible concentrations. Great to save on soap? Yes, _unless_ one decides to have fun with abundant lather


----------



## Ladka

Got a huge amount of fresh beef tallow - for free. The farmer said about 15 kg. Started rendering right away.


----------



## ravenscents

I soaped with strong earl grey tea. I used a heavy dose of white clay to lighten it up.  Smells great and I can’t wait for the cut.


----------



## Jersey Girl

Watched this video this AM and it made me cringe.... So many things happening here that bothered me. #1 if you are going to swing that stick blender around like a baton, put on a pair of goggles!


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Arghx! These poor white micas, where she goes in with the spoon that is still blue!
In the end, they stopped just in time before shaking hands with lye gloves still on.


----------



## Jersey Girl

ResolvableOwl said:


> Arghx! These poor white micas, where she goes in with the spoon that is still blue!
> In the end, they stopped just in time before shaking hands with lye gloves still on.



As I was watching it I realized I had a look on my face that was a cross between smelling something terrible and experiencing pain.


----------



## msunnerstood

Jersey Girl said:


> As I was watching it I realized I had a look on my face that was a cross between smelling something terrible and experiencing pain.


Me too!. Who mixes dark to light?


----------



## AliOop

They have another video showing how they let customers make their own soaps. They were wearing goggles in that one, fortunately, but still lots of silly stuff. "We let them design their own soap to be as moisturizing as they want."


----------



## Jersey Girl

Just put this baby to bed. A custom order for party favors. These are for the ladies. Black Raspberry Vanilla. Inside is a JGS. Now to make the guy‘s soaps.




Edited to add the cut.


----------



## Tara_H

I finally got around to reworking my avatar soap!  I like the top, but the base slab was beyond meh.  Just pale greyish blue, no scent whatsoever, basically nothing going for it.


I planed off as much as I could then peeled and scraped off the rest until only the top pour remained.



The remaining parts were pretty thin in places!

Then I poured a new base into a custom mould (cardboard box), duplicating the original colours as closely as I could.  Unfortunately it was before I was keeping good notes on the quantities of mica, but I had at least recorded the names.  Did a sort of choppy layers pour, sprayed the backs of the pared down tops with alcohol and scratched them up a bit, and reconstructed.



Here they are newly cut, looking so much better, I can now rest easy on this account at least.


----------



## AAShillito

Sweet Orange & Activated Charcoal yesterday and my original recipe with Nurture Somali Soul FO and Magic Mushroom Mica. I can't resist putting mica on tops of loaves.



Jersey Girl said:


> Just put this baby to bed. A custom order for party favors. These are for the ladies. Black Raspberry Vanilla. Inside is a JGS. Now to make the guy‘s soaps.
> View attachment 56410


What's a JGS?



msunnerstood said:


> Me too!. Who mixes dark to light?


When I see that sort of stuff I wonder how they are in their kitchen cooking.


----------



## Jersey Girl

AAShillito said:


> What's a JGS?



It‘s my take on a swirl. “Jersey Girl Swirl“ as named by my husband.


----------



## AAShillito

Jersey Girl said:


> It‘s my take on a swirl. “Jersey Girl Swirl“ as named by my husband.


Cool!


----------



## Quanta

AAShillito said:


> When I see that sort of stuff I wonder how they are in their kitchen cooking.


"And now that we're done cutting up the raw chicken, let's use this same knife to chop veggies for the salad!"


----------



## AAShillito

Quanta said:


> "And now that we're done cutting up the raw chicken, let's use this same knife to chop veggies for the salad!"


No kidding! When I'm cooking I like to clean as I go esp large meals like Thanksgiving.  Keeps the whole area cleaner with multiple food prep. I was watching the video and like those people must never have been burnt by hot liquid soup or gravy or sauce. Way too much flinging going on.


----------



## Quanta

AAShillito said:


> No kidding! When I'm cooking I like to clean as I go esp large meals like Thanksgiving.  Keeps the whole area cleaner with multiple food prep. I was watching the video and like those people must never have been burnt by hot liquid soup or gravy or sauce. Way too much flinging going on.


I'd be willing to bet that they don't actually cook their own food.


----------



## Catscankim

Ok, I couldn't get past the introduction. "The lye is used to make the soap harden" REALLY??? I can't watch this. I'm already in a bad mood LOL


----------



## Tara_H

Catscankim said:


> Ok, I couldn't get past the introduction. "The lye is used to make the soap harden" REALLY??? I can't watch this. I'm already in a bad mood LOL


Later on she says the FO is what makes it hard  



Tara_H said:


> I also made some science



The results of this test are _incredible!_

Photographed today in a brief pool of actual sunlight:




Tame for the most part, but check out #5, green moss and ferns!  That purple colour is entirely from the FO!   It started out with brown lumps within an hour or so of mixing, overnight the lumps turned to dark purple, which has been spreading through the soap ever since!


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Tara_H said:


> Tame for the most part, but check out #5, green moss and ferns! That purple colour is entirely from the FO!  It started out with brown lumps within an hour or so of mixing, overnight the lumps turned to dark purple, which has been spreading through the soap ever since!


Insider's tip for the next “Let's collect blueberries in the woods!” concept soap!


----------



## GemstonePony

Tara_H said:


> Later on she says the FO is what makes it hard
> 
> 
> 
> The results of this test are _incredible!_
> 
> Photographed today in a brief pool of actual sunlight:
> View attachment 56441
> 
> 
> Tame for the most part, but check out #5, green moss and ferns!  That purple colour is entirely from the FO!   It started out with brown lumps within an hour or so of mixing, overnight the lumps turned to dark purple, which has been spreading through the soap ever since!


I know you're in the UK, but which source was that FO from?


----------



## Tara_H

GemstonePony said:


> I know you're in the UK, but which source was that FO from?


Actually I'm in Ireland, but it was a UK site, the soap kitchen.


----------



## GemstonePony

Tara_H said:


> Actually I'm in Ireland, but it was a UK site, the soap kitchen.


Sorry! I know Ireland isn't UK, I probably shouldn't post while I'm still waking up.


----------



## Ladka

I've been rendering a portion of my beef tallow, refrigerating a major portion of raw tallow divided into smaller portions, refrigerating another portion while the last portion is waiting on a balcony. Unfortunately (for the task) the weather is quite warm.
I never realised fresh talow  emanates such a pleasant fragrance when rendered. I guess it was absolutely fresh, I believe I got it within a few hours of butchering.


----------



## Tara_H

GemstonePony said:


> Sorry! I know Ireland isn't UK, I probably shouldn't post while I'm still waking up.


It's alright, I know you didn't mean anything by it, being Canadian and all


----------



## AliOop

Jersey Girl said:


> Just put this baby to bed. A custom order for party favors. These are for the ladies. Black Raspberry Vanilla. Inside is a JGS. Now to make the guy‘s soaps.
> Edited to add the cut.


The colors and design make me so happy, I want to live inside that soap!!


----------



## AAShillito

First attempt with my daughter at soap frosting. Needed to set up a teensy bit more before piping but we think it'll still look great once we cut it


----------



## KimW

AAShillito said:


> First attempt with my daughter at soap frosting. Needed to set up a teensy bit more before piping but we think it'll still look great once we cut it


Wait - are those soap dough fruit loops?!  Fantastic.  Except...now I want cupcakes!


----------



## AAShillito

KimW said:


> Wait - are those soap dough fruit loops?!  Fantastic.  Except...now I want cupcakes!


They're M & P embeds I bought from etsy. I didn't have enough willpower to try to make them myself plus everything I would have to buy


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Jersey Girl said:


> Watched this video this AM and it made me cringe.... So many things happening here that bothered me. #1 if you are going to swing that stick blender around like a baton, put on a pair of goggles!



omg...  and then I went down the YT rabbit hole. Thanks for that JSG (Jersey Swirl Girl ).  I watched six Mama McBs videos on 2x speed.  Talk about a fast ride.  I’m absolutely reeling from watching the fast forward sections in fast forward.


----------



## violets2217

I really wanted to make soap today, but I set my chores goal way to high! I was a pretend plumber and replaced two bathroom sink faucets and drains, tried to replace my broken shower knobs and re-sealed my kitchen sink drain! No leaks so far. I’m beat! And I still have my trail of messes to clean up. Then I’m going to go shower and try out the liquid shampoo and conditioner I made yesterday! Fingers crossed I like it as much as my solid bars. It’s more for the kids though. Lol!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I made unscented soap this morning with honey, aloe and liquid from oatmeal cooked in excess water. It’s a new twist on my soy wax recipe and I’m hoping for a very mild soap with plenty of bubbles even though I kept the CO low.  The honey is from a friend’s bees and is fairly thin. I added it to the oils because the only other time I tried to make honey soap, I added it to the lye water and ended up with a ball of burnt honey. The soap gelled quickly, but did not overheat. Right now it smells lovely, like honey. I’m wondering if the scent will hold.


----------



## KimW

Mobjack Bay said:


> I made unscented soap this morning with honey, aloe and liquid from oatmeal cooked in excess water. It’s a new twist on my soy wax recipe and I’m hoping for a very mild soap with plenty of bubbles even though I kept the CO low.  The honey is from a friend’s bees and is fairly thin. I added it to the oils because the only other time I tried to make honey soap, I added it to the lye water and ended up with a ball of burnt honey. The soap gelled quickly, but did not overheat. Right now it smells lovely, like honey. I’m wondering if the scent will hold.


Oh sounds lovely.  I add honey to our regular family bars and the scent remains after 4 months, by the time we use the last bar.  The scent does calm down pretty fast - by the end of a 4 week cure - but it does remain as a perhaps unidentifiable lovely sweetness, if that makes any sense.


----------



## Jersey Girl

Mobjack Bay said:


> I made unscented soap this morning with honey, aloe and liquid from oatmeal cooked in excess water. It’s a new twist on my soy wax recipe and I’m hoping for a very mild soap with plenty of bubbles even though I kept the CO low.  The honey is from a friend’s bees and is fairly thin. I added it to the oils because the only other time I tried to make honey soap, I added it to the lye water and ended up with a ball of burnt honey. The soap gelled quickly, but did not overheat. Right now it smells lovely, like honey. I’m wondering if the scent will hold.



Sounds heavenly.


----------



## The_Phoenix

violets2217 said:


> I really wanted to make soap today, but I set my chores goal way to high! I was a pretend plumber and replaced two bathroom sink faucets and drains, tried to replace my broken shower knobs and re-sealed my kitchen sink drain! No leaks so far. I’m beat! And I still have my trail of messes to clean up. Then I’m going to go shower and try out the liquid shampoo and conditioner I made yesterday! Fingers crossed I like it as much as my solid bars. It’s more for the kids though. Lol!


A girl after my heart! I love fixing stuff around the house. When we went into lockdown, I went on a home improvement rampage, starting with bathroom faucets. Funny how certain things are easier to do than you think, and you save a bundle! Hope your shampoo and conditioner turned out to your liking.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Just made this lemongrass, kiwi and cassis scented soap! Smells yummo!
Now I’d better catch up on this thread...


----------



## Mobjack Bay

KimW said:


> Oh sounds lovely.  I add honey to our regular family bars and the scent remains after 4 months, by the time we use the last bar.  The scent does calm down pretty fast - by the end of a 4 week cure - but it does remain as a perhaps unidentifiable lovely sweetness, if that makes any sense.


Oh good.  It still smells nice this morning.

@KiwiMoose you always come up with the most interesting scent combinations.  i read one description of cassis FO that described it as berry fruit with wood type base notes.  Does that sound close?


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Mobjack Bay said:


> The honey is from a friend’s bees and is fairly thin.


That's the best a beekeeper can give! I hope you didn't throw it all into the soap.
A friend of mine loves creamy honey, so a beekeeper friend of us gave her a glass of honey which was – clear and runny ! With the comment, she'd better wait a week or two. _Et voilà_, it magically solidified into exactly that whitish cream honey she had asked for.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

ResolvableOwl said:


> That's the best a beekeeper can give! I hope you didn't throw it all into the soap.
> A friend of mine loves creamy honey, so a beekeeper friend of us gave her a glass of honey which was – clear and runny ! With the comment, she'd better wait a week or two. _Et voilà_, it magically solidified into exactly that whitish cream honey she had asked for.


I was lucky enough to be the recipient of a couple of good size jars.  The honey in one jar is toast-spreadable consistency at room temperature. The honey in the second jar is much thinner and would make a big mess on toast, but works well for tea .  There was something about how the honey in the second jar was (or wasn’t?) processed compared with the first, but it’s been almost a year since she told me and I need to ask her again.


----------



## Fenchurch

I just stamped my latest soaps and cut their edges.
pH is already pretty good, 7.5 to 8...

Happy bubbles!
Stéphanie


----------



## Quanta

Fenchurch said:


> I just stamped my latest soaps and cut their edges.
> pH is already pretty good, 7.5 to 8...
> 
> Happy bubbles!
> Stéphanie


The pH of soap will always be a minimum of 9. If you try to add pH adjusters to make it lower than that it will turn into a mushy goo because the soap molecules fall apart (which means it isn't soap anymore). Unless you are talking about syndet bars? A bunch of us make those but the pH of a syndet bar needs to be at most about 5.5 or 6. 

Unless you're using paper strips to test your soap, in which case you have to shift up by 2 to compensate for the inaccuracy of that type of pH measuring method with soap. (Soap causes the dye those are made with to display the wrong pH, it's always too low). So if you used paper strips, your soap is really about 9.5 or 10, which is more realistic and probably a really lovely soap.

However, the pH of soap will always be what it is and you can't change it, not really. The only time it really matters is if you accidentally measured something wrong and it's lye heavy. Otherwise you don't even need to check it.

With syndet bars, the pH matters very much because an alkaline bar will destroy your hair (they are normally used as shampoo). The pH is normally adjusted by using ingredients that are acidic in the first place, or adding a tiny amount of citric acid. The pH should be somewhere around 5 ideally, but between 4 and 6 is fine.


----------



## The_Phoenix

Dropped my husband off at the airport yesterday. Waiting to find out when the funeral will be and then decide when I’ll fly out. I hate that he’s dealing with this loss without me.

Sunday is usually our day together so I’m feeling a little...lost...after seeing him every single day for a year+. Came “this” close to making him a cup of tea this morning. Keep in mind I’m an independent woman perfectly capable filling my time with my own adventures and time-filling activities. It’s just...well...I’m really fond of him. 

In the meantime, I’m making the CUTEST embeds.


----------



## Vicki C

Quanta said:


> The pH of soap will always be a minimum of 9. If you try to add pH adjusters to make it lower than that it will turn into a mushy goo because the soap molecules fall apart (which means it isn't soap anymore). Unless you are talking about syndet bars? A bunch of us make those but the pH of a syndet bar needs to be at most about 5.5 or 6.
> 
> Unless you're using paper strips to test your soap, in which case you have to shift up by 2 to compensate for the inaccuracy of that type of pH measuring method with soap. (Soap causes the dye those are made with to display the wrong pH, it's always too low). So if you used paper strips, your soap is really about 9.5 or 10, which is more realistic and probably a really lovely soap.
> 
> However, the pH of soap will always be what it is and you can't change it, not really. The only time it really matters is if you accidentally measured something wrong and it's lye heavy. Otherwise you don't even need to check it.
> 
> With syndet bars, the pH matters very much because an alkaline bar will destroy your hair (they are normally used as shampoo). The pH is normally adjusted by using ingredients that are acidic in the first place, or adding a tiny amount of citric acid. The pH should be somewhere around 5 ideally, but between 4 and 6 is fine.


Great info thank you!


----------



## Fenchurch

Quanta said:


> The pH of soap will always be a minimum of 9. If you try to add pH adjusters to make it lower than that it will turn into a mushy goo because the soap molecules fall apart (which means it isn't soap anymore). Unless you are talking about syndet bars? A bunch of us make those but the pH of a syndet bar needs to be at most about 5.5 or 6.
> 
> Unless you're using paper strips to test your soap, in which case you have to shift up by 2 to compensate for the inaccuracy of that type of pH measuring method with soap. (Soap causes the dye those are made with to display the wrong pH, it's always too low). So if you used paper strips, your soap is really about 9.5 or 10, which is more realistic and probably a really lovely soap.


Yes I use paper strips. I didn't know I had to shift up by two with this measuring. THANKS for the information!



Quanta said:


> However, the pH of soap will always be what it is and you can't change it, not really. The only time it really matters is if you accidentally measured something wrong and it's lye heavy. Otherwise you don't even need to check it.


Okay, that's very weird because I thought (because I read it) the pH changed during the cure for CPed soaps, as the saponification process finishes...
So you mean it's not the case? After unmolding, the pH will remain the same?



Quanta said:


> With syndet bars, the pH matters very much because an alkaline bar will destroy your hair (they are normally used as shampoo). The pH is normally adjusted by using ingredients that are acidic in the first place, or adding a tiny amount of citric acid. The pH should be somewhere around 5 ideally, but between 4 and 6 is fine.


Again, thanks for this information! 

Hapy bubbles!
Stéphanie


----------



## Quanta

Fenchurch said:


> Yes I use paper strips. I didn't know I had to shift up by two with this measuring. THANKS for the information!


You don't even need to measure it normally. Soap is what it is. The only reason for measuring pH is for things where you can actually adjust the pH to the range you need, and soap isn't one of those things. 

Shampoo is something you'd need to measure because the pH can be anything depending on the ingredients used, and the pH can and should be adjusted to acceptable levels. For my shampoo I use a proper pH meter, not strips, just so I can measure more accurately. I've never even used my meter to measure the pH of the soap I make.



> Okay, that's very weird because I thought (because I read it) the pH changed during the cure for CPed soaps, as the saponification process finishes...
> So you mean it's not the case? After unmolding, the pH will remain the same?


No, it does change. But it changes from 14 to about 10-ish. Certainly no lower than 9.



> Again, thanks for this information!
> 
> Hapy bubbles!
> Stéphanie


You are very welcome! A lot of people become upset when they hear that their soap isn't as low a pH as their strips tell them and won't believe their strips aren't accurate, I'm glad you're not one of them and that you're open to new information.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Mobjack Bay said:


> Oh good.  It still smells nice this morning.
> 
> @KiwiMoose you always come up with the most interesting scent combinations.  i read one description of cassis FO that described it as berry fruit with wood type base notes.  Does that sound close?


I can't claim credit for that FO Mobjack - it's from a local supplier here.  It smells really nice - there's the fresh/fruitiness of the lemongrass and kiwifruit, and then the cassis is - yes a sweet berry/woodsy smell.
ETA - here's the cut:


----------



## AliOop

Voted: best use of glycerin rivers!!


----------



## KiwiMoose

AliOop said:


> Voted: best use of glycerin rivers!!


I always get those when i use TD.


----------



## AliOop

KiwiMoose said:


> I always get those when i use TD.


Well, yer workin' it good!


----------



## AAShillito

KiwiMoose said:


> I can't claim credit for that FO Mobjack - it's from a local supplier here.  It smells really nice - there's the fresh/fruitiness of the lemongrass and kiwifruit, and then the cassis is - yes a sweet berry/woodsy smell.
> ETA - here's the cut:
> View attachment 56513


Sounds amazing! What did you use for the kiwi fragrance


----------



## KiwiMoose

TashaBird said:


> Well, hello there.
> The FO made some weird bumps that smoothed out w my finger. I imagine they’ll reabsorb over the cure. The details in this plate, when I can get the batter right, aremy super fave!!
> Mostly well behave FO Somali Soul from NS.


Just gorgeous!


----------



## Katie68121

I cut my newest batch today, still not 100% satisfied... but happy with it. First time using Soy wax. I can’t seem to avoid the soda ash...I used Tea tree, peppermint, eucalyptus, and lavender EOs. I also tried the line pour technique but ended up with this.


----------



## bookworm

ilovesoap2 said:


> You could put her to work


I laughed till I cried!!


----------



## H.Soap

I made a bar of rose and lavender soap that really smelled great and soft


----------



## The_Phoenix

Made these cute Buddha embeds for a new soap design. Isn’t he cute? I made a whole army of them, actually. Took me aaaaalllllllll day yesterday. Pour, harden, pour, harden, pour, harden. Phew!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Katie68121 said:


> I cut my newest batch today, still not 100% satisfied... but happy with it. First time using Soy wax. I can’t seem to avoid the soda ash...I used Tea tree, peppermint, eucalyptus, and lavender EOs. I also tried the line pour technique but ended up with this.


That’s a fabulous result for the first time using soy wax.  Your soap looks just like a One Pot Wonder!  If you want to achieve the thin line look, all you need to do is change the direction of the cut.  When you cut parallel to the poured lines, the thin lines are revealed on the front and back of the bars. Cutting perpendicular to the lines gives you the One Pot Wonder effect.  

In my experience, Lavender EO likes to ash, especially if the batter is poured thin, and soy wax likes to ash, too.  I‘ve greatly reduced ash problems by using relatively high lye concentrations (35-40%) for my recipes.


----------



## Tara_H

Didn't make any soap today () but I did take delivery of some new supplies; some very cute colour-coded pipettes so I don't have to worry about mixing fragrances unintentionally, some new bath bomb moulds in a variety of sizes, and some small boxes for storing my cured soap stash 
Everything is now at least boxed according to fragrance group, all though quite a lot still need individual bagging as well.


----------



## AliOop

My potential SMF challenge soap went into the freezer so I could unmould and hopefully cut while it is still firm. Also unmolded the swirl loaf that was made from the leftovers (the wannabe TCS that turned into just a swirled top since the batter was too thin). It's already starting to ash on top of the charcoal areas, but I'm still liking the soft color combo.


----------



## Zing

Just got back to town after visiting my sister.  She is the one who likes to "decorate" with my soap instead of using my soap!  LOL and I love her dearly, but WTH??!!  I was encouraged this time to see 3 of my bars in use.  The one bar was over 2 years old, scent had faded, but incredible bubbles and lather.  I made it when I was still using olive oil -- good proof that long cures are good.


----------



## H.Soap

I just made a vanilla and raspberry cupcake


----------



## Ladka

I keep cutting raw beef tallow, rendering and washing it. Today I took a portion of diced tallow to my second daughter's to grind it in her grinder.





It was a slow process with many pauses cause I didn't want to overload the grinder.
I was pleasantly surprised how fast the ground tallow was rendered and how completely the tallow pieces liquified. The yield was considerably better than that from larger (nonground) pieces. Not to mention that I would render diced tallow for about six hours and now it was a matter of half an hour


----------



## AliOop

@Ladka thank you for sharing that! I rendered the last of my beef tallow awhile back. There was so much waste because my chopped pieces were too large to render down well. Wish I thought to run it through the grinder. Next time!


----------



## Tara_H

Ladka said:


> I keep cutting raw beef tallow, rendering and washing it. Today I took a portion of diced tallow to my second daughter's to grind it in her grinder.
> View attachment 56586
> 
> 
> It was a slow process with many pauses cause I didn't want to overload the grinder.
> I was pleasantly surprised how fast the ground tallow was rendered and how completely the tallow pieces liquified. The yield was considerably better than that from larger (nonground) pieces. Not to mention that I would render diced tallow for about six hours and now it was a matter of half an hour
> View attachment 56588


I'm so jealous of the grinder!! The last time I was at the butcher's I mentioned how difficult it is to chop up the fat, and he just laughed and offered to sell me a mincing machine 

It's the one thing putting me off wanting to render more in the very near future... I'm more inclined to wait until I really start running low again.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

@Ladka: Aww, these eggs!


----------



## AliOop

ResolvableOwl said:


> @Ladka: Aww, these eggs!


Oh, I missed those eggs in the background - so adorable!!

Here is the cut from what I thought was the failed TCS. Me of little faith. And so impatient, as you can see from the bunged up edges.


----------



## Ladka

#Resolvable Owl and #AliOop - my daughter made these five Easter eggs for her five sons (4-9yrs). It's a miracle not one of them got destroyed, not even slightly damaged.


----------



## AliOop

Ladka said:


> #Resolvable Owl and #AliOop - my daughter made these five Easter eggs for her five sons (4-9yrs). It's a miracle not one of them got destroyed, not even slightly damaged.


They are just so cute - well done!


----------



## TashaBird

Jersey Girl said:


> Watched this video this AM and it made me cringe.... So many things happening here that bothered me. #1 if you are going to swing that stick blender around like a baton, put on a pair of goggles!



Where do they get those molds?!! Those handles on the silicone liner would be SO great!!!


----------



## Zing

AliOop said:


> Here is the cut from what I thought was the failed TCS. Me of little faith. And so impatient, as you can see from the bunged up edges.


These are awesome and the color combo is spot on.  It would've been stiff competition in the recent challenge.


----------



## bookworm

H.Soap said:


> View attachment 56532
> 
> I made a bar of rose and lavender soap that really smelled great and soft


Beautiful


----------



## bookworm

I tried to make some crisp apple soap and it just hardened in a matter of seconds. 
Silly me, used a new fragrance oil and for the first time, sodium lactate at the same time ( 1 Teaspoon for 500g of oil) .
So I don't know which is the culprit.
I was planning to make white and green, the green I had to scrape off the jug.
Any ideas what I can do?
Do I throw away or rebatch? I've never rebatched before.

Thank you so much for giving me a hearing.


----------



## AliOop

bookworm said:


> I tried to make some crisp apple soap and it just hardened in a matter of seconds.
> ...
> Do I throw away or rebatch? I've never rebatched before.


Don't throw it away! You can definitely rebatch it. Put the whole thing into an oven-safe container, and put that in the oven. Turn the oven on to 200F, and watch it closely until it becomes molten and soft. This could take some time, and you might need to add a bit of liquid (1 T at a time) to help it along. When it is stir-able, mix it up, pour back into your mold, and cut when it is firm like cheddar cheese.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Cleaned up the mess left by the SMF challenge. The double rice shreds were malleable enough to be kneaded and shaped into individual silicone moulds. I practiced marble patterns together with the remaining spirulina soap dough 



I “emergency”-CPOP'd them (2 hours at 50°C), and, expectedly, only the pure soap dough reacted noticeably by getting more firm, a bit translucent and deeper in colour. The HP dough became a bit tougher, but nothing noteworthy enough to change my mind about gelled soap dough.

The chili pepper is, stylistically correctly, made up from the remainders of the salmon (coloured with paprika kernel oil) in best soap dough manners.


Gosh, I just realised how surreal this must sound to someone without appropriate context.


----------



## AliOop

Zing said:


> These are awesome and the color combo is spot on.  It would've been stiff competition in the recent challenge.


Thanks, Zing! I never tried a TCS before that challenge, and now I'm hooked. Still trying to find time to try your AWP, too.


----------



## bookworm

AliOop said:


> Don't throw it away! You can definitely rebatch it. Put the whole thing into an oven-safe container, and put that in the oven. Turn the oven on to 200F, and watch it closely until it becomes molten and soft. This could take some time, and you might need to add a bit of liquid (1 T at a time) to help it along. When it is stir-able, mix it up, pour back into your mold, and cut when it is firm like cheddar cheese.


Thank you so much for your encouragement & advice. I'm going to do this soon.


----------



## Catscankim

I am out of olive oil, so not much ACTUAL soapy stuff going on here.

I decided to list a bunch of soaps on Etsy, just for S n G, but they are still in draft mode. I had fun writing descriptions...need to work on my photographs. I got to the shipping part of the listing and I got so frazzled. It really stumps me.


----------



## Angie Gail

Catscankim said:


> I am out of olive oil, so not much ACTUAL soapy stuff going on here.
> 
> I decided to list a bunch of soaps on Etsy, just for S n G, but they are still in draft mode. I had fun writing descriptions...need to work on my photographs. I got to the shipping part of the listing and I got so frazzled. It really stumps me.


For the shipping part, weigh one soap (if all soaps in that listing are about the same weight, if not weigh the heaviest one) then add the weight of the packaging it will be shipped in and enter that as your total weight. Then also enter the dimensions of the package it will be shipped in. If someone buys multiple soaps, it will multiply the weight you have listed by however many items purchased. What can happen when someone buys multiple items, is that they can be overcharged for shipping but you can go back and issue a refund for that part of the order (which is what I do if they are overcharged).


----------



## Tara_H

Well, despairing at the poor selection of things available to me as opposed to the guys in the States, I've bought some pourable silicone to try to make my own tall & skinny mould to my preferred dimensions.

Phase 1 complete so far; I found a likely bit of firewood and planed/thicknessed/mitred it to the size that I want my finished mini-loaves to be. (4.5cm X 7cm X 18cm)


----------



## ResolvableOwl

You've got silicone rubber? Why then did you plane that beautiful rugged piece of firewood into a boring cuboid shape? Embed the wood as-is into the resin, and you get a unique log-of-wood mould, ideal for wood grain swirl soap.


----------



## stephswan

I turned soap on a stick into confetti soap! I knew I was going to experience soap on a stick, just didn't think it was going to be my 3rd try, but glad it happened. Lesson learned, don't soap at high temperatures when you also have an accelerating fragrance. 

first pic is the soap when I tried to glop the batter in but as you can see, it was starting to turn rock solid. There was still so much soap in the plastic container so I looked into rebatching but those also didn't look the best IMO, so I thought confetti soap and I AM SO HAPPY with how they turned out! (also mixed another fragrance in and I am obsessed!). I think I'm going to cut up the first soaps and do the same!


----------



## Tara_H

ResolvableOwl said:


> You've got silicone rubber? Why then did you plane that beautiful rugged piece of firewood into a boring cuboid shape? Embed the wood as-is into the resin, and you get a unique log-of-wood mould, ideal for wood grain swirl soap.


Don't worry, if there's one thing there's absolutely no shortage of around me, it's rugged and interesting pieces of wood!  Flat and level surfaces, on the other hand, are much more rare!


----------



## The_Phoenix

Making strawberry lime margarita soap today. Using some of this for the liquid.


----------



## KiwiMoose

stephswan said:


> I turned soap on a stick into confetti soap! I knew I was going to experience soap on a stick, just didn't think it was going to be my 3rd try, but glad it happened. Lesson learned, don't soap at high temperatures when you also have an accelerating fragrance.
> 
> first pic is the soap when I tried to glop the batter in but as you can see, it was starting to turn rock solid. There was still so much soap in the plastic container so I looked into rebatching but those also didn't look the best IMO, so I thought confetti soap and I AM SO HAPPY with how they turned out! (also mixed another fragrance in and I am obsessed!). I think I'm going to cut up the first soaps and do the same!
> View attachment 56607
> View attachment 56608


I love it too!  Very cool.


----------



## Tinkerbelle

I made a berry soap today after molding melt and pour raspberries yesterday to put on top, first time with melt and pour and with embeds!
I usually use what I would call fresh, herbal scents and musk or oud scents but wanted to branch out into fruits.


----------



## The_Phoenix

Didn’t come out as I’d hoped. Used NS Sugared Strawberry. I’ve used it in lotion bars and shampoo bars. It smells incredible. First time I soaped with it because I knew it would accelerate. Also used BB Lime fo which, by the way, smells so authentic. Decided to put the lime in the green batter and the strawberry in the red. It was the best call. While the green batter remained nicely fluid, the red seized up.

I have no idea how the inside will turn out. Decided to put a mica oil drizzle on top. Not my favorite design but...meh.


----------



## Corsara

H.Soap said:


> View attachment 56532
> 
> I made a bar of rose and lavender soap that really smelled great and soft



This is beautiful, so satisfying to look at!


----------



## Corsara

Ladka said:


> I keep cutting raw beef tallow, rendering and washing it. Today I took a portion of diced tallow to my second daughter's to grind it in her grinder.
> View attachment 56586
> 
> 
> It was a slow process with many pauses cause I didn't want to overload the grinder.
> I was pleasantly surprised how fast the ground tallow was rendered and how completely the tallow pieces liquified. The yield was considerably better than that from larger (nonground) pieces. Not to mention that I would render diced tallow for about six hours and now it was a matter of half an hour
> View attachment 56588


This is what I've been doing! It makes so much difference. I still have one gallon zip lock of fat in the freezer from the cows we lost in a storm a couple of months ago. I really need to render it, I've run out. But I used that as an excuse to experiment with lard!


----------



## Corsara

I made a batch of salt bars tonight! First attempt, so I stuck with 80% CO, 20% olive, and 50% canning salt added at medium trace. It took forever to trace, and I was so nervous because last time that happened, I got false trace. I checked the temp though, and it was still above 95 deg before I poured, so fingers crossed! 

My cavity molds arrived last week, so I tested some Nurture Soaps fragrance oils in a high lard recipe. I've attached a picture, and I plan on posting my notes in the fragrance section, as I couldn't find any info on some of them.


----------



## Catscankim

Angie Gail said:


> For the shipping part, weigh one soap (if all soaps in that listing are about the same weight, if not weigh the heaviest one) then add the weight of the packaging it will be shipped in and enter that as your total weight. Then also enter the dimensions of the package it will be shipped in. If someone buys multiple soaps, it will multiply the weight you have listed by however many items purchased. What can happen when someone buys multiple items, is that they can be overcharged for shipping but you can go back and issue a refund for that part of the order (which is what I do if they are overcharged).


Ok, didn't know there was a refund option...


----------



## Johnez

Tara_H said:


> Didn't make any soap today () but I did take delivery of some new supplies; some very cute colour-coded pipettes so I don't have to worry about mixing fragrances unintentionally, some new bath bomb moulds in a variety of sizes, and some small boxes for storing my cured soap stash
> Everything is now at least boxed according to fragrance group, all though quite a lot still need individual bagging as well.
> View attachment 56557


I don't know if this is ideal for your setup, but I've taken to taping a pipette to each of my EO bottles like the way WD40 used to tape the little straw to the side of the can. 

***

My soaping thing was yesterday, but I'm so pleased I found this-a Little Dipper Crock Pot. Thrift stores for the win, only $4. So dang happy. Thanks to @TheGecko for showing me the way.


----------



## Tara_H

Johnez said:


> I've taken to taping a pipette to each of my EO bottles like the way WD40 used to tape the little straw to the side of the can.


That's a great idea actually!

I started out with 2 of the semi-disposable kind, and one stopped holding a seal pretty quickly so I was a bit stuck for a while.  The new ones I bought are pretty sturdy, and the suction part at the top is coloured silicone and removable so the whole thing can be washed really well.  Kind of like an old fashioned glass eye dropper in design.  I still only have 10 though, which is not enough to have a dedicated one for each, but should be plenty to get me through a blending session without having to worry about cross-contamination.

If I need to replace them in future I may well do a bulk buy and try out your idea


----------



## KiwiMoose

I made some oatmilk and oatmeal soap today.  Boring.  It's my least favourite soap to make because it has no colour and no pattern.  But it does have a following so I have to keep it in stock.


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken

I couldn't resist cutting last evening's soap before I left for work this morning. Still need to trim up the edges and get good pictures but I'm so excited! It was my first time using an embed mold and I'm pleased with the result.

I loved how the bottom layer looked freshly poured!


----------



## Misschief

Johnez said:


> I don't know if this is ideal for your setup, but I've taken to taping a pipette to each of my EO bottles like the way WD40 used to tape the little straw to the side of the can.



I do something similar. I use an elastic band to hold the pipette to each EO and FO bottle.


----------



## AliOop

Johnez said:


> I don't know if this is ideal for your setup, but I've taken to taping a pipette to each of my EO bottles like the way WD40 used to tape the little straw to the side of the can.
> 
> ***
> 
> My soaping thing was yesterday, but I'm so pleased I found this-a Little Dipper Crock Pot. Thrift stores for the win, only $4. So dang happy. Thanks to @TheGecko for showing me the way.


What a fantastic idea, and thank you so much for sharing it! 

And good score on the Little Dipper. I've been on the hunt for one of those for about two years now!


----------



## The_Phoenix

It turned out better than I had expected. Turns out plopping the accelerated strawberry batter into the fluid lime batter made for a really lovely batch of soap! I’ve been sf’ing at 2% for a few reasons, one of which is that unmolding and cutting is cleaner. Cleaning tools and bowls is easier because there is less oiliness to degrease.

I’m soooo pleased with this. Used the margarita mix and the high sugar content will add, I expect, nice bubbles. Threw a tablespoon of coffee grounds into the pink batter to mimic strawberry seeds. It smells sweet and juicy and zesty and...just...yumm! 

Think I’ll celebrate tonight by making myself a REAL margarita.


----------



## Tara_H

The_Phoenix said:


> It turned out better than I had expected. Turns out plopping the accelerated strawberry batter into the fluid lime batter made for a really lovely batch of soap! I’ve been sf’ing at 2% for a few reasons, one of which is that unmolding and cutting is cleaner. Cleaning tools and bowls is easier because there is less oiliness to degrease.
> 
> I’m soooo pleased with this. Used the margarita mix and the high sugar content will add, I expect, nice bubbles. Threw a tablespoon of coffee grounds into the pink batter to mimic strawberry seeds. It smells sweet and juicy and zesty and...just...yumm!
> 
> Think I’ll celebrate tonight by making myself a REAL margarita.View attachment 56674


Looks delicious! Makes me want a frozen daiquiri... 
(I'm a rum girl, tequila and I don't get along...)


----------



## Ladka

Today I finished my first "batch" of rendered beef tallow, cleaned of impurities, rinsed several times, molten again, allowed to harden again and un-potted. 
Sheer beauty (in my soapmaker's eyes)!


----------



## H.Soap

Corsara said:


> This is beautiful, so satisfying to look at!


Thank you


----------



## KiwiMoose

The_Phoenix said:


> It turned out better than I had expected. Turns out plopping the accelerated strawberry batter into the fluid lime batter made for a really lovely batch of soap! I’ve been sf’ing at 2% for a few reasons, one of which is that unmolding and cutting is cleaner. Cleaning tools and bowls is easier because there is less oiliness to degrease.
> 
> I’m soooo pleased with this. Used the margarita mix and the high sugar content will add, I expect, nice bubbles. Threw a tablespoon of coffee grounds into the pink batter to mimic strawberry seeds. It smells sweet and juicy and zesty and...just...yumm!
> 
> Think I’ll celebrate tonight by making myself a REAL margarita.View attachment 56674


Salud!!
I do see a lobster in the one on the right tho'.  Just sayin'. *Runs away*

ETA:  Oh, oh, I unmolded my oatmeal and oatmilk (and flaxseed @Mobjack Bay) soap this morning:


----------



## maryloucb

Just ordered a little shelf for all my soaps


----------



## Juggsy

Yesterday's adventures in soap land.

Not soapy? But related I suppose. 

I refilled 50ml bottles of my most used EOs from 500ml bottles and did stocktake of all my EOs. I relabelled EO blends using posca pens, I colour code my blends into notes, then alphabetically. I'm quite low on EOs (low levels not type) as trying to hold off purchasing more until June (EOFY). I also made up 15ml bottles of EO blends for upcoming market. 

In the afternoon, I continued with experimenting with a moisturiser for a client who has really dry skin on legs, contact dermatitis on her upper arms and neck but has extremely oily (& itchy) back. I've been working with her for a while and had luck with facial oil, but her derm issues were not settling, so working with her naturopath she's been on a vitamin regiment for about five weeks now. She often has stress breakouts and facial oil seems to work well. Now, just have to test this moisturising lotion and see how she goes. I like it, it's unscented except for carrier oils, so it's kinda sweet but fresh. There's the slightest earthy smell. 






Today, I need to continue researching pH meters (mine's stuffed) and to research the take back recycle system as well as look for some new packaging for deodorant. I'm thinking those cardboard push ups even though they are single use items. I'm thinking they'll be biodegradable/compostable. 
Also hoping to make a batch each of orange chai & vanilla chai soap.


----------



## AliOop

KiwiMoose said:


> I do see a lobster in the one on the right tho'.  Just sayin'. *Runs away*


I thought the soap on the left showed a set of abstract hands, holding a ball of light. The soap on the right, well, the main figure is a kitty or a pikachu, and above it in the left corner of that soap was the hind end of a cow. I'm sure that says something about my mental health, but please don't judge me.


----------



## Zing

KiwiMoose said:


> Salud!!
> I do see a lobster in the one on the right tho'.  Just sayin'. *Runs away*
> 
> ETA:  Oh, oh, I unmolded my oatmeal and oatmilk (and flaxseed @Mobjack Bay) soap this morning:
> View attachment 56680


I know you like soap with more colors and fragrance, but this is beautiful.  Daddy likes his swirls and colors too -- but there is a simple elegance in monochrome simplicity.  Nice job.
@The_Phoenix -- first glance I saw Pikachu -- second glance was a lobster.  Good job on the design and the color choices!


Juggsy said:


> Yesterday's adventures in soap land.
> 
> Not soapy? But related I suppose.
> 
> I refilled 50ml bottles of my most used EOs from 500ml bottles and did stocktake of all my EOs. I relabelled EO blends using posca pens, I colour code my blends into notes, then alphabetically. I'm quite low on EOs (low levels not type) as trying to hold off purchasing more until June (EOFY). I also made up 15ml bottles of EO blends for upcoming market.
> 
> View attachment 56681


So, clearly, since you're done with organizing your home, you must have time to organize my soapy workshop!  Alphabetize??!!  I'm lucky if I remember to order replacement essential oils.  My usual is in the middle of soaping, discovering that I am out of certain essential oils and colorants, having to remove gloves and Google usage rates and hope that I still have emulsion while I research.  Hey!! Who put an empty bottle back on the shelf!!  Who would do that?!


----------



## Jersey Girl

AliOop said:


> I thought the soap on the left showed a set of abstract hands, holding a ball of light. The soap on the right, well, the main figure is a kitty or a pikachu, and above it in the left corner of that soap was the hind end of a cow. I'm sure that says something about my mental health, but please don't judge me.



I definitely see the hind end of the cow. But I see some sort of monster biting it. Lol


----------



## KimW

@AliOop , @Jersey Girl , @KiwiMoose   I saw nothing but lovely soap with lovely swirls from an admirable and creative method. Now...I can't just see the swirls for the lobsters, cows and pikachus. Y'all need to stop.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Zing said:


> I know you like soap with more colors and fragrance, but this is beautiful.  Daddy likes his swirls and colors too -- but there is a simple elegance in monochrome simplicity.  Nice job.
> @The_Phoenix -- first glance I saw Pikachu -- second glance was a lobster.  Good job on the design and the color choices!
> 
> So, clearly, since you're done with organizing your home, you must have time to organize my soapy workshop!  Alphabetize??!!  I'm lucky if I remember to order replacement essential oils.  My usual is in the middle of soaping, discovering that I am out of certain essential oils and colorants, having to remove gloves and Google usage rates and hope that I still have emulsion while I research.  Hey!! Who put an empty bottle back on the shelf!!  Who would do that?!


I spent the better part of yesterday searching for a bottle of orange EO that Roger had 'tidied up'.  I found it today (after the soap was made with litsea EO instead) UNDER the sink next to the dishwasher tablets!!! Who _does_ that?


----------



## Juggsy

Zing said:


> So, clearly, since you're done with organizing your home, you must have time to organize my soapy workshop!  Alphabetize??!!  I'm lucky if I remember to order replacement essential oils.  My usual is in the middle of soaping, discovering that I am out of certain essential oils and colorants, having to remove gloves and Google usage rates and hope that I still have emulsion while I research.  Hey!! Who put an empty bottle back on the shelf!!  Who would do that?!


 
Oh I wish I was organised. But I'm not. My house looks like a cyclone hit. Only reason my EOs are organised is because aromatherapy is one obsession and they are used daily. 
I have a couple of dedicated soap cupboards they are as messy as my life.  


Also so far today, I've done a lot of procrastinating and not a lot of work. Desperate to find new ethical/biodegradable packaging and keep going down the wrong rabbit hole.



KiwiMoose said:


> I spent the better part of yesterday searching for a bottle of orange EO that Roger had 'tidied up'.  I found it today (after the soap was made with litsea EO instead) UNDER the sink next to the dishwasher tablets!!! Who _does_ that?


LMAO  I am glad I'm not alone. Usually not EOs but my vapes. I'm constantly losing them. I wish they had built in alarm/location. I mean whenever I lose my phone, I just tell the Google lady to find it. I need this for my vapes, pens, hearing aides, everything.


----------



## The_Phoenix

KiwiMoose said:


> Salud!!
> I do see a lobster in the one on the right tho'.  Just sayin'. *Runs away*



Yes, I meant to do that. It's a DANCING lobstah. Very post-modern artistic soap ala crustacean.   



KiwiMoose said:


> ETA:  Oh, oh, I unmolded my oatmeal and oatmilk (and flaxseed @Mobjack Bay) soap this morning:
> View attachment 56680


The top of your soap looks like fossils. How did you do that??



AliOop said:


> I thought the soap on the left showed a set of abstract hands, holding a ball of light. The soap on the right, well, the main figure is a kitty or a pikachu, and above it in the left corner of that soap was the hind end of a cow. I'm sure that says something about my mental health, but please don't judge me.


If I squint..................................................................yes, I see it. 

I also see, in the soap on the left, a couple lying on a blanket snuggling and drinking wine, catching up on their day.



Zing said:


> I know you like soap with more colors and fragrance, but this is beautiful.  Daddy likes his swirls and colors too -- but there is a simple elegance in monochrome simplicity.  Nice job.
> @The_Phoenix -- first glance I saw Pikachu -- second glance was a lobster.  Good job on the design and the color choices!


It was a comedic maneuvering when I made this. Literally, those pink blobs were actual blobs. I did attempt to hanger swirl them to integrate the masses of blobs into the green, but....well let's just say my ghetto makeshift hanger (a bent hanger wrapped with black electrical tape) was no match for those beefy blobs. It was more like smash them with the hanger and hope they didn't come out looking like lobstahs and Pikachu......

There are no mistakes. Only happy accidents. And crustaceans.


----------



## violets2217

The_Phoenix said:


> There are no mistakes. Only happy accidents. And crustaceans.


----------



## The_Phoenix

KiwiMoose said:


> I spent the better part of yesterday searching for a bottle of orange EO that Roger had 'tidied up'.  I found it today (after the soap was made with litsea EO instead) UNDER the sink next to the dishwasher tablets!!! Who _does_ that?


Men. AMIRIGHT?

Except for you, @Zing.


----------



## KiwiMoose

The_Phoenix said:


> The top of your soap looks like fossils. How did you do that??



Not telling.


----------



## H.Soap

Just done from my bubblegum soap, I think I'll eat a piece at the time of cutting


----------



## AliOop

Jersey Girl said:


> I definitely see the hind end of the cow. But I see some sort of monster biting it. Lol


Oh good, now they will forget about my weirdness and be judging you instead. Thank you!


----------



## ResolvableOwl

@KiwiMoose's #21287 put the idea into my head to finally make some oatmilk soap. Well, _technically today_ … 2am  … Soaked rolled oats in water, and threw in some pandan leaves that were still around, too. SB'd, filtrated, blended into oils (not exfoliating). And a new silicone mould had to be inaugurated … *Pandan Puzzle!



*

What indeed puzzles me a bit is the open surface. Not quite like soda ash, it rather looks like mm-sized fat crystals (can be smoothed out with the finger and feels greasy). I'm not worried, I just haven't seen such a thing yet. It's a classic trinity recipe (palm oil as hard fat, melted at >50°C), cast at thin trace, and CPOP'd (oven heat re-use from another round “disposing of” Lollipop margarine). Other surfaces are unaffected.


----------



## Tara_H

ResolvableOwl said:


> What indeed puzzles me a bit is the open surface.


Too much CPOP? I can't tell from the picture if it's the same thing but my first CPOP came out with what I thought of as a 'fizzy' looking surface; I think I did it a bit too high for a bit too long.  When I planed it off the rest was fine.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Most definitely not. Barely a CPOP at all, close to “soaping at slightly elevated temperature”: the oven only was at most 50°C, and I let it there for less than two hours.


----------



## GemstonePony

ResolvableOwl said:


> @KiwiMoose's #21287 put the idea into my head to finally make some oatmilk soap. Well, _technically today_ … 2am  … Soaked rolled oats in water, and threw in some pandan leaves that were still around, too. SB'd, filtrated, blended into oils (not exfoliating). And a new silicone mould had to be inaugurated … *Pandan Puzzle!
> 
> View attachment 56688
> *
> 
> What indeed puzzles me a bit is the open surface. Not quite like soda ash, it rather looks like mm-sized fat crystals (can be smoothed out with the finger and feels greasy). I'm not worried, I just haven't seen such a thing yet. It's a classic trinity recipe (palm oil as hard fat, melted at >50°C), cast at thin trace, and CPOP'd (oven heat re-use from another round “disposing of” Lollipop margarine). Other surfaces are unaffected.


I don't know if this is relevant, but my oatmeal soaps with cooked, blended colloidal oatmeal (granted, I don't filter out the oat material) tend to be wrinkly, especially as they dry, and they stay squishy longer than my other soaps. I'm not sure what your filtering process involved though, so maybe it's something other than oat material.


----------



## Fenchurch

Quanta said:


> Shampoo is something you'd need to measure because the pH can be anything depending on the ingredients used, and the pH can and should be adjusted to acceptable levels. For my shampoo I use a proper pH meter, not strips, just so I can measure more accurately. I've never even used my meter to measure the pH of the soap I make.


OK, I'll keep it in mind for shampoo! 



Quanta said:


> No, it does change. But it changes from 14 to about 10-ish. Certainly no lower than 9.


OK. My very first soaps were on the verge of Hot Process, which means normally the saponification has finished when molding, and afterwards I still haven't have high pH even with CP. Do you know why it is so ? Can it depends on the recipe, or rather the temperature?



Quanta said:


> You are very welcome! A lot of people become upset when they hear that their soap isn't as low a pH as their strips tell them and won't believe their strips aren't accurate, I'm glad you're not one of them and that you're open to new information.


weeeeell, I may be smart , but I know I'm a beginner, therefore I have a lot to learn! 
I also remember my physics lessons, and pH paper didn't range from 1 to 15 then, so I guess the kind I use is not very accurate. Or chemists would not use pH-meters.
I understand people can feel pride in what they do, but they have to have sound reasons for it; if they based their pride on a wrong pH measure, if they are intellectually honest they have to accept (even by checking on the internet) and take no offense...
Personally, if someone comes and kindly EXPLAIN why I'm wrong, I certainly hope I'll accept it...

Well, thanks again for this shared knowledge,
Happy bubbles!
Stéphanie


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Thanks for the input, so I have a better idea what to expect from the soap and how it cures.
The “milk” was 16% oats in water, soaked, puréed, and filtered through a tea strainer (that held back all of the bran). The filtrate was smooth without specks (and green b/c pandan):


I blended 33%ppo of this pandan-oat milk to the oils, the added lye was at 43% concentration. I was worrying if the resultant lye concentration (23%) wouldn't be a bit on the low side, but the batter behaved nice and thickened up quickly. Unmoulding after 14 hours was possible, still soft, but kept shape and already felt like soap (rather than oily). The pieces now weigh 157.3 g, I'll watch how it'll go on.

ETA: LOL I just noticed that the pandan stained that beautiful white silicone mould! Guess it's a good thing that natural greens aren't very long-lasting!?


----------



## Quanta

Fenchurch said:


> OK. My very first soaps were on the verge of Hot Process, which means normally the saponification has finished when molding, and afterwards I still haven't have high pH even with CP. Do you know why it is so ? Can it depends on the recipe, or rather the temperature?


I do know that soaps made with different oils have different pH levels, depending on the oils used. Heat will also speed up saponification, which brings the pH down as the lye gets used up. If it gels, or if you cook the batter (hot process), this speeds up the process and the lye gets used up faster. As soon as the lye is completely used up, the pH from that point on won't change very much. If the batter is still liquid, the pH will still be pretty high just because the free lye in the batter makes the pH higher.
If you have a pH meter, or one you have access to, you may be interested in taking accurate measurements during the stages soap goes through as it is made and cured. Lye solution has a pH of about 14, which is why we wear goggles and protective gear when making soap. Even the batter as it starts to thicken up still has a high enough pH to burn you.



> weeeeell, I may be smart , but I know I'm a beginner, therefore I have a lot to learn!
> I also remember my physics lessons, and pH paper didn't range from 1 to 15 then, so I guess the kind I use is not very accurate. Or chemists would not use pH-meters.
> I understand people can feel pride in what they do, but they have to have sound reasons for it; if they based their pride on a wrong pH measure, if they are intellectually honest they have to accept (even by checking on the internet) and take no offense...
> Personally, if someone comes and kindly EXPLAIN why I'm wrong, I certainly hope I'll accept it...
> 
> Well, thanks again for this shared knowledge,
> Happy bubbles!
> Stéphanie


I like your attitude!



ResolvableOwl said:


> Thanks for the input, so I have a better idea what to expect from the soap and how it cures.
> The “milk” was 16% oats in water, soaked, puréed, and filtered through a tea strainer (that held back all of the bran). The filtrate was smooth without specks (and green b/c pandan):
> View attachment 56702
> 
> I blended 33%ppo of this pandan-oat milk to the oils, the added lye was at 43% concentration. I was worrying if the resultant lye concentration (23%) wouldn't be a bit on the low side, but the batter behaved nice and thickened up quickly. Unmoulding after 14 hours was possible, still soft, but kept shape and already felt like soap (rather than oily). The pieces now weigh 157.3 g, I'll watch how it'll go on.
> 
> ETA: LOL I just noticed that the pandan stained that beautiful white silicone mould! Guess it's a good thing that natural greens aren't very long-lasting!?


The contents of your strainer looks like grated cucumber, and now I want tzatziki!


----------



## Tara_H

The mould making is progressing slowly since inconvenient things such as the need to eat, sleep, work, and buy materials keep getting in the way   
Finally managed today to get it to the point of gluing up:



The dummy soap loaf is sprayed with clear acrylic so it won't stick to the silicone when I pour it; once this box is set up it will get the same treatment and hopefully I'll be able to actually cast the mould by the weekend.

I've made no new soap in ages now! Possibly the cracks are starting to show...


----------



## KiwiMoose

I got everything out to make soap and then realised I didn't have enough lye - so I'm off to get some...


----------



## AAShillito

Juggsy said:


> LMAO  I am glad I'm not alone. Usually not EOs but my vapes. I'm constantly losing them. I wish they had built in alarm/location. I mean whenever I lose my phone, I just tell the Google lady to find it. I need this for my vapes, pens, hearing aides, everything.


Get some tile keychains and attach to everything  and tie to your phone


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Hello Happy Soaper's It's been a minute sense I last posted here' I want to share my "Personal Feelings" on Pine Tar Soap i've made while back, now that i've used it. 

I know "we soapers" shouldn't make any claims as to the possible healthy benefits home made soap can have on our skin' It's A Big No No' We soapers know all to well, having said this I've experienced much positive results after using my soap & i'd like to express another positive result after using my PTS just between us . 

Ive had a spot on my ankle that I "think is psoriasis" that wouldn't completely go away, after using my PTS for the last couple of weeks the spot is completely gone! its truly shocking just how fast it has cleared up & I know its directly related to the soap.  I'll post another picture for those of you that haven't seen the picture. 
 I used @DeeAnna recipe & instructions on her website @ classicbells.com if anyone is interested.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Got my lye.
Made some Green Tea confetti soap, and a wee embed to use in a future soap. First time using the embed and I remembered that some of you said they don’t stay closed properly so it was clothes pegs to the rescue!


----------



## JasmineTea

Listed some silicone molds on this forum to get rid of .


----------



## The_Phoenix

ResolvableOwl said:


> What indeed puzzles me a bit...


Har har har. Well played.


----------



## Basil

Mobjack Bay said:


> One of these days I will stop experimenting with recipes, but I’m not quite there yet.  Here’s some soap I made yesterday using a tried and true lard-based recipe that has a good dose of OO. I usually soap this recipe between 85 and 90F and 35% lye concentration, but started this batch with everything at 73F and used 40% lye concentration. Wowsers!  I planed the tops because they were uneven, but there was no ash.  The batter stayed fluid for a quite a long time
> 
> So beautiful!!! I was happy to hear you keep playing around with recipes too. I can’t stop tweaking
> 
> View attachment 53889


----------



## Basil

TashaBird said:


> Usually I make myself do “chores” before the joy of soap cutting. But today all I have for myself is throwing laundry in the washer and playing with soap dough before I get to cut FOUR! I’m super excited for my workday!!!
> Recently someone on here responded to a photo of my workspace saying they’d be there all the time. I keep hearing that in my head. I feel really grateful!
> (Dishes gotta wait cause saponification yada yada...)


You’re work space is soooo INVITING! I love it . It’s a true art gallery


----------



## Jersey Girl

This is what happens when you let your “well meaning” husband order something without adult supervision. Lol. Oh well...I think I’ll just draw a hyphen in there and call it a day.


----------



## H.Soap

Today I cut my bubblegum soap. Look at this beauty, I am in love with it.


----------



## AAShillito

KiwiMoose said:


> I got everything out to make soap and then realised I didn't have enough lye - so I'm off to get some...


That's happened to me


H.Soap said:


> Today I cut my bubblegum soap. Look at this beauty, I am in love with it.
> View attachment 56732


Gorgeous! Looks like neapolitan ice cream!!


----------



## Tara_H

I felt the need to break my soap drought today, and was inspired to revisit my grocery soap (honey and goats milk).  I was interested to see how it would be different if I made basically the same soap, but without those specific constraints (and also if I remembered not to mess up the colouring oil...   )

Summary of changes: added sodium lactate since it was a little on the soft side last time.  Used a blend of FO that includes some that were ordered online (orange, lemon eucalyptus, Mediterranean fig, and frankincense). Added TD to the non-paprika coloured section to emphasise the contrast.  And made it in a normal mould rather than a milk carton 





At least I knew to expect it to be very trace-resistant this time, so I blasted the <censored> out of it with the SB and got it poured in a reasonable amount of time, and before dinner!  The lighter part was at a light to medium trace when I poured, but the darker was barely past emulsion still.

The pour is sort of a drop swirl? Maybe? I don't think I've actually done one of those since the first one, so no clue how this will come out!  And then I twiddled the top a bit with a gear tie because I've been watching too many videos and can't leave the tops alone any more...



@FragranceGuy look what you started


----------



## Babyshoes

I found the energy to make soap! 

I also tried a different approach - half the energy I use is taken up in the prep (clearing the kitchen, getting soap stuff out, weighting, melting etc) and the clearing up, so I figured it wouldn't be much more effort to make 2 batches, especially if the second was a simple and quick itp swirl... I rested briefly after mixing my lye and melting my oils. 
The theory worked, I'd say I used about 1.5x as much energy as I would have for one batch, which is manageable on a good day... 

The only flaw in the plan was not having an easy supper ready to go, so an hour later I was back in the kitchen chopping and stirring... My feet and legs are killing me now! I think I need to invest in better slippers... 

I must say I am glad I've seen videos about colour morphing greens, it gives me hope that my pear and freesia scented drop swirl will come out pretty, rather than kakhi and pink!

The second one is a fragrance we both liked called sea spray, so I bought a bigger bottle of that and did an ITP swirl in aqua and darker blue. It's a lovely unisex scent which behaves really well.


----------



## AAShillito

Not today but last night we tried soap frosting again! The embeds are now termed " melt and panic"  as we were having so much difficulty getting them in the mold before the base hardened.  I slipped off the wooden box this am


----------



## AliOop

@AAShillito that loaf is so pretty - embeds look fantastic!


----------



## AAShillito

AliOop said:


> @AAShillito that loaf is so pretty - embeds look fantastic!


Aw thank you!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Jersey Girl said:


> This is what happens when you let your “well meaning” husband order something without adult supervision. Lol. Oh well...I think I’ll just draw a hyphen in there and call it a day.
> View attachment 56728


Where's the hyphen? hand-made?  I write it as one word usually.  It looks fine!


----------



## Jersey Girl

KiwiMoose said:


> Where's the hyphen? hand-made?  I write it as one word usually.  It looks fine!



Yeah...handmade should be one word. Most people probably won’t notice...hopefully.


----------



## Jersey Girl

AAShillito said:


> Not today but last night we tried soap frosting again! The embeds are now termed " melt and panic"  as we were having so much difficulty getting them in the mold before the base hardened.  I slipped off the wooden box this am



Beautiful job piping!  Very pretty!


----------



## Adobehead

I did something today that I haven't done before.  
I wore my long rubber gloves to make soap even though I noticed some white crusty stuff on them.  Since I wear the same ones for dyeing fabrics, I thought it was leftover urea or soda ash, which while is not that skin friendly, it doesn't kill you.  The weather is hot and I wiped my sweaty forehead with the back of my gloved hand and and kept soaping.  It started to burn but I wasn't in a good place to stop so I ignored it. After I got to the place where I could stop, I went and washed my face and wow, the forehead has burns on it!  That was lye on those gloves, what was I thinking?
I try so hard to do everything clean and tidy and nice, but it never is!


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Back in university, in the basic chemistry course, gloves were _forbidden_ for exactly that reason. Students should learn to work 200% clean and tidy.
Fair enough, the stuff to handle was by far not as dangerous as concentrated lye. But still, can I be sure that it is okay to touch a door handle when I have to suspect that someone with dirty gloves has touched it before without knowing?



KiwiMoose said:


> Where's the hyphen? hand-made?  I write it as one word usually.  It looks fine!


I also didn't get it at once, until I saw how the actual logo should look like.


----------



## KimW

Adobehead said:


> I did something today that I haven't done before.
> I wore my long rubber gloves to make soap even though I noticed some white crusty stuff on them.  Since I wear the same ones for dyeing fabrics, I thought it was leftover urea or soda ash, which while is not that skin friendly, it doesn't kill you.  The weather is hot and I wiped my sweaty forehead with the back of my gloved hand and and kept soaping.  It started to burn but I wasn't in a good place to stop so I ignored it. After I got to the place where I could stop, I went and washed my face and wow, the forehead has burns on it!  That was lye on those gloves, what was I thinking?
> I try so hard to do everything clean and tidy and nice, but it never is!


I'm there with you.  I always wash my my hands with my gloves on after soaping, but apparently I either forgot or didn't do a good job of it a few weeks ago because I have a lingering red mark where I did the same thing.  whoops!


----------



## MrsZ

I made my first Goats milk soap today. Not sure if it worked or if I will need to rebatch it though. I posted about it in the beginner thread, just not sure what to think of it.


----------



## Katie68121

Orange Patchouli soap cut and can’t wait until it’s done curing!! First time using hemp seed oil too. I’m feeling like a hippie with hemp and patchouli


----------



## Adobehead

Well, I might have a bright forehead, but I also have some nice soap.  I used my new mold, over a year old and I finaly got to it.  So much nicer to have a smaller batch and no hoisting 8 pounds in a heavy crock pot over my shoulder.  Now I get to make soap more often because the batches are smaller.  Good deal. 

And having just one long loaf to cut means no more trapezoids with the pizza knife.  I am slow but I get there.


----------



## Babyshoes

I unmoulded the 2 batches I made yesterday, but they are still a bit too soft to cut. My kitchen smells great though, really loving the fragrances, one of which is new to me.


----------



## Tara_H

Cut the grocery soap V2 this morning - I love it! The drop swirl turned out just perfectly for goat's milk and honey, and I expect that the paprika colour will fade a bit to make the colours an even better match.


----------



## KimW

Found an old bucket of MB'd oils in the weeee back of a cupboard.  AND it's even clearly labeled "Family Soap Oils".  Wha?!  Ecstatic.


----------



## msunnerstood

Finally made soap tonight. Was trying a line pour but the main color, white, decided to thicken up before the blue and green colors so hard to tell how it will come out

I stink at taking loaf pics and I had just a bit too much batter so its up on the sides a bit. Ill cut that off when I cut the bars. Here is the loaf, its supposed to look beachy/waves on top. I used blue moon and key west from MM and seafoam green and bright blue. Those will show inside.


----------



## Tara_H

So... after all of the woodworking, I decided I like the size of the mould as it is, and I don't want to lose an extra few mm all around by making a poured silicone liner   So I lined it with paper and gave it a try as a standalone mould.  If I like the size that these come out I'll make a slightly larger box for the silicone pouring experiment.

This is another attempt at a one pot wonder - using a Honeysuckle FO that behaved perfectly in testing, although I think it may have caused some ricing this time.   It smells rather lively OOB but I'm hoping it will settle down in actual use.

The design is inspired by my honeysuckle-covered trellis (and when I say design, I use the word _very_ loosely since I've no idea yet what this will look like when I cut it.)  The intention, at least, is to have a gradient from green to blue to white for the 'background', being leaves, sky, clouds; and a central secondary gradient of mostly creamy yellow streaked with red for the actual honeysuckle flowers. 

Why yes, I do like to overcomplicate things, why do you ask?













(I also fretted some about the May challenge not being up yet and the bank holiday weekend half over already  )


----------



## Juggsy

Productive Sunday (public holiday tomorrow) and perfect weather (although most Brisbanites wouldn't agree!) in my opinion for formulating.  Although my wrists have swollen up (FMS & arthritis) and my feet are sore. Self inflicted pain so I can not complain!

1. Soap ready! Some soap that I've been turning every week,  finally able to use. I leave it for 6 weeks out of habit; I cure it as a week per side. I know that I could get it earlier but figure it's an easy way to remember. 

Soap is Black and Blue Fyah  (although tungsten light changes it so doesn’t show well)
Scent is my own blend for my fyah leo sisters. My two closest friends. It was created for feminine power and to reignite the Fyah within. To give strength and courage.  I make it into perfume, solid perfume, bath salts, bath bombs and now soap. I have made it into bodywash too, but one of my friends really likes bar soap, so because Fyah blend was made for her I had to use it.
It didn't come together as I'd hoped but is still ok. It was first time I had used mica in soap. I made two smaller batches of soap at the same time. The charcoal soap batch was slightly larger at 700g. It is almond, coconut and sunflower oils. Fragrance:Fyah EO Blend. The white soap.. is where I fudged (soap accidents are generally happy ones). It was 500g Coconut, Avo and olive oils batch. I then took a third out and mixed oats/oatmeal into it. I left it while I mixed blue mica into the rest of the batch. I poured it before the white and when I went to pour white, it was too heavy? It sunk and I hadn't expected that.

2. It's Sunday yo! Sunday's the day I drag my 10 year old into the kitchen, usually accompanied by few of her friends. With only two of her mates today (7 & 5 years old) and while they were here we made Abyssinian + Nettle Conditioning Shampoo. 7 year old loves it so much and asks me at least once a week when can she make soap with me. I have been meaning to make a couple of glycerine soaps for melt and pour. Need to research though as it's been over ten years that I've made a glycerine soap.

3. After girls went home. Little miss 10 and I  made an oily scalp but dry ends conditioner with shea butter.

4. We also made this week's body wash (not castile/Bastille soap based). It's actually one I formulated for Miss 10's hair when she was a baby that I've changed ever so slightly over the years into body wash.  We go through way too much body wash, Miss 10 and I  love it.

5. And last but certainly not least, I supervised Miss 10's first lotion (without help other than with hot stuff). Miss 10 was made to change percentages to grams then had to multiply each ingredient total by 3. I'm so mean that I didn't let her use a calculator.  Extremely proud mummy!


----------



## msunnerstood

Well, that hardened fast. My soap got very hot and I could have cut it by midnight. Luckily I was up pretty early and cut it right away. Im going to have to invest in a camera because my cell just doesnt bring the intensity of the colors out but here it is.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

The post-HP dough soap from the residues of my challenge rice/nori is slowly about to harden up nicely. I now decided to cut the sides open as long as it is still easy, to have a peek how it looks on the inside. Turns out it is more difficult than expected to really knead up soap that had been roughly grated when half-solid. Let's call it *confetti marble soap* to pretend that this effect was intentional 



Juggsy said:


> although tungsten light changes it so doesn’t show well





msunnerstood said:


> Im going to have to invest in a camera because my cell just doesnt bring the intensity of the colors out but here it is.


The human eye does a terrific job in its colour perception/adaption to lighting situations. Imitation of this by technical means is an essentially unresolved problem.
The single one thing that should comfort the photographer is that you are the only one to know how it looks in real life.


----------



## Angie Gail

Katie68121 said:


> Orange Patchouli soap cut and can’t wait until it’s done curing!! First time using hemp seed oil too. I’m feeling like a hippie with hemp and patchouli ☮


I love the color combo and used the same thing for my soap scented with WSPs Orange Sapphire. I have a Honey & Patchouli scented soap and I feel kinda hippie-ish when I make that one too - ha!


----------



## KimW

Tara_H said:


> This is another attempt at a one pot wonder - using a Honeysuckle FO that behaved perfectly in testing, although I think it may have caused some ricing this time.   It smells rather lively OOB but I'm hoping it will settle down in actual use.
> 
> The design is inspired by my honeysuckle-covered trellis (and when I say design, I use the word _very_ loosely since I've no idea yet what this will look like when I cut it.)  The intention, at least, is to have a gradient from green to blue to white for the 'background', being leaves, sky, clouds; and a central secondary gradient of mostly creamy yellow streaked with red for the actual honeysuckle flowers.
> 
> View attachment 56819
> View attachment 56820
> 
> View attachment 56822
> 
> 
> (I also fretted some about the May challenge not being up yet and the bank holiday weekend half over already  )


Beautimus!  Can't wait to see the cut!


----------



## Tara_H

KimW said:


> Beautimus!  Can't wait to see the cut!


Ask and ye shall receive!

It was CPOP'ing since I poured it (super low since I was scared the wood glue would melt) but Husband needed the oven back to make lasagne, so I checked on the soap and it was actually very solid!

Unfortunately it seems I didn't line it quite well enough and it got stuck to the mould in the corners... not only that but when I put my palette knife down the side to try to free it, it mushed up the lining paper into the sides of the soap 

A frenzied rescue operation ensued, during which I had to first free the soap, then plane the sides to find and extract the paper shreds, then try to patch up the dodgy parts using shavings á la Tree Marie.  It was not helped by the fact it was very very solid and some of the shavings were already too flaky to use for patching.

But.

I got it patched, I got it cut, and I'm actually very pleased with the outcome!  Although not entirely what I was aiming for, I think the spirit is there.


----------



## KimW

Tara_H said:


> Ask and ye shall receive!
> 
> It was CPOP'ing since I poured it (super low since I was scared the wood glue would melt) but Husband needed the oven back to make lasagne, so I checked on the soap and it was actually very solid!
> 
> Unfortunately it seems I didn't line it quite well enough and it got stuck to the mould in the corners... not only that but when I put my palette knife down the side to try to free it, it mushed up the lining paper into the sides of the soap
> 
> A frenzied rescue operation ensued, during which I had to first free the soap, then plane the sides to find and extract the paper shreds, then try to patch up the dodgy parts using shavings á la Tree Marie.  It was not helped by the fact it was very very solid and some of the shavings were already too flaky to use for patching.
> 
> But.
> 
> I got it patched, I got it cut, and I'm actually very pleased with the outcome!  Although not entirely what I was aiming for, I think the spirit is there.
> View attachment 56833


Oh dear.  Well, as you say, the outcome sure seems worth the effort.  Very, very lovely soap!


----------



## Babyshoes

Finally managed to cut my soap from 2 days ago. It was still a bit soft but not squishy! Pleased with my first drop swirl, though I would have liked the colours to be a little more intense. More mica next time! 
The blue ITP swirl came out well too. The new cheapy mould needs a cardboard shim next time, as the wooden container is a fraction too big for the silicone liner, and the bars bowed out a bit. I like the size of it though, plenty of smallish bars to give away, with end bits for home use.


----------



## Katie68121

Angie Gail said:


> I love the color combo and used the same thing for my soap scented with WSPs Orange Sapphire. I have a Honey & Patchouli scented soap and I feel kinda hippie-ish when I make that one too - ha!


Thank you!
Oh wow it came out beautifully! I love patchouli!


----------



## Tara_H

KimW said:


> Oh dear.  Well, as you say, the outcome sure seems worth the effort.  Very, very lovely soap!


Thanks! Other than the sky being mostly at the bottom, it's not too far off what I was going for 
No idea why there's so much red and so little yellow though, going in there was about 4:1 yellow to red...


----------



## Juggsy

ResolvableOwl said:


> View attachment 56831
> 
> 
> The post-HP dough soap from the residues of my challenge rice/nori is slowly about to harden up nicely. I now decided to cut the sides open as long as it is still easy, to have a peek how it looks on the inside. Turns out it is more difficult than expected to really knead up soap that had been roughly grated when half-solid. Let's call it *confetti marble soap* to pretend that this effect was intentional


It looks lovely. I've not used nori in soap. I imagine with a salt soap it would smell awesome.
Best thing about soaping that most of our experiments started out as an unintentional accident. 



ResolvableOwl said:


> The human eye does a terrific job in its colour perception/adaption to lighting situations. Imitation of this by technical means is an essentially unresolved problem.
> The single one thing that should comfort the photographer is that you are the only one to know how it looks in real life.


Just so you know I shot mine in tungsten light and knew it would affect my photo. I do know about light/colour perception just as I know that my photo conditions should have been better (and normally are). I didn't shoot in raw either which is the worst mistake. I love photography. It was in line with my first/original studies at uni (interior design).  I've had a few changes and done a few degrees since then.  My parents tell me I'm a professional student as I've spent more half of my adult life at uni. They think it's an insult. I wear it proudly.  Education is the best gift.


----------



## Catscankim

Jersey Girl said:


> This is what happens when you let your “well meaning” husband order something without adult supervision. Lol. Oh well...I think I’ll just draw a hyphen in there and call it a day.
> View attachment 56728


I LOVE the logo!!


----------



## Jersey Girl

Catscankim said:


> I LOVE the logo!!



Thank you!  We have a friend who is a graphic designer and I just told him I wanted something cool and related to the Ocean. He came up with this fractal which I loved as soon as I saw it.  I’ve been using the new labels for a couple months but still have product with the old labels too. I keep debating relabeling the old ones, but labels are not cheap and it’s time consuming.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Juggsy said:


> It looks lovely. I've not used nori in soap. I imagine with a salt soap it would smell awesome.


It's not actual nori, it's the soap dough I used to _imitate_ nori of my sushi soap. But it's not totally wrong to call it nori, since I coloured it with spirulina, and it has an intense seaweed-like smell.


Juggsy said:


> Best thing about soaping that most of our experiments started out as an unintentional accident.


 #21,305


----------



## Tara_H

Tried some different soap-adjacent things today.

Of course I had to have a go of @ResolvableOwl's crazy boxes since I have many round flat soaps from the last challenge that are a pain to store!  I'm happy to report that the technique worked nicely:


(Yes, there is actually a soap in there!)

And I'm halfway through trying this concept for making silicone inlays for soap moulds.  My individual moulds don't get much use since they're kind of boring, so sprucing them up with some plant-based designs.






I'm having a break for lunch now but if all goes as planned I may get to try out the silicone this evening.  (Not 100% sure if it will, since that's not actually plaster of Paris but some wall filler that's been knocking around the shed for years, so it may be a bit old, or it may not like being diluted at 2:1 instead of 2.5:1.

Our vibrating table is broken and we haven't got around to making a new one, so I improvised! (Also an excuse to test the video upload feature  ) You'll probably want to mute sound before playing it though...




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Tara_H said:


> Tried some different soap-adjacent things today.
> 
> Of course I had to have a go of @ResolvableOwl's crazy boxes since I have many round flat soaps from the last challenge that are a pain to store!  I'm happy to report that the technique worked nicely:
> View attachment 56877
> 
> (Yes, there is actually a soap in there!)



My sketch (angles!) was intended for six-fold boxes, and I haven't looked what the templatemaker would do with the angles. Obviously, it did reasonably well.

Don't forget to post some action shots over there too!



Tara_H said:


> You'll probably want to mute sound before playing it though..


The soundtrack was the best part!


----------



## KimW

Tara_H said:


> Tried some different soap-adjacent things today.
> 
> Of course I had to have a go of @ResolvableOwl's crazy boxes since I have many round flat soaps from the last challenge that are a pain to store!  I'm happy to report that the technique worked nicely:
> View attachment 56877
> 
> (Yes, there is actually a soap in there!)
> 
> And I'm halfway through trying this concept for making silicone inlays for soap moulds.  My individual moulds don't get much use since they're kind of boring, so sprucing them up with some plant-based designs.
> View attachment 56878
> View attachment 56879
> 
> View attachment 56880
> View attachment 56881
> 
> I'm having a break for lunch now but if all goes as planned I may get to try out the silicone this evening.  (Not 100% sure if it will, since that's not actually plaster of Paris but some wall filler that's been knocking around the shed for years, so it may be a bit old, or it may not like being diluted at 2:1 instead of 2.5:1.
> 
> Our vibrating table is broken and we haven't got around to making a new one, so I improvised! (Also an excuse to test the video upload feature  ) You'll probably want to mute sound before playing it though...


A girl after my own heart  - you slay me!    Love every bit of it!
I must say, you are the gadget maven.


----------



## Tara_H

Well, the patterns are coming out pretty well, but there's no way they'll be dry enough tonight to get properly clean and remove all the clay.  I'll have to wait until the morning, I guess.  There are plenty of air bubbles messing up the fine detail, but it's not bad for a medium that's not at all intended for casting.  Last set were mixed at 8:4.5 powder to water and that was a pretty good consistency but I still need more vibration.




Can't wait now to make cypress and lavender scented soaps with the matching moulds!


----------



## MrsZ

I made goats milk soaps that actually worked! It's nothing compared with all of y'all's beautiful soaps, but for me it's a win.


----------



## Tara_H

MrsZ said:


> I made goats milk soaps that actually worked! It's nothing compared with all of y'all's beautiful soaps, but for me it's a win.


Looks great! Those little honeycomb moulds are so cute


----------



## ResolvableOwl

MrsZ said:


> It's nothing compared with all of y'all's beautiful soaps, but for me it's a win.


Yes, indeed! You can't compare them, you don't _have to_ compare them! They're yours.
And besides this, the most artful soaps will look like a gooey ovoid most of their service life anyway.


----------



## MrsZ

ResolvableOwl said:


> Yes, indeed! You can't compare them, you don't _have to_ compare them! They're yours.
> And besides this, the most artful soaps will look like a gooey ovoid most of their service life anyway.


Good point.


----------



## Tara_H

ResolvableOwl said:


> gooey ovoid


Great name for a band


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Don't seduce me…


Spoiler








Title is from Mikhail Lermontov quotation, photograph from Flickr random.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Tara_H said:


> Tried some different soap-adjacent things today.
> 
> Of course I had to have a go of @ResolvableOwl's crazy boxes since I have many round flat soaps from the last challenge that are a pain to store!  I'm happy to report that the technique worked nicely:
> View attachment 56877
> 
> (Yes, there is actually a soap in there!)
> 
> And I'm halfway through trying this concept for making silicone inlays for soap moulds.  My individual moulds don't get much use since they're kind of boring, so sprucing them up with some plant-based designs.
> View attachment 56878
> View attachment 56879
> 
> View attachment 56880
> View attachment 56881
> 
> I'm having a break for lunch now but if all goes as planned I may get to try out the silicone this evening.  (Not 100% sure if it will, since that's not actually plaster of Paris but some wall filler that's been knocking around the shed for years, so it may be a bit old, or it may not like being diluted at 2:1 instead of 2.5:1.
> 
> Our vibrating table is broken and we haven't got around to making a new one, so I improvised! (Also an excuse to test the video upload feature  ) You'll probably want to mute sound before playing it though...
> View attachment 56882



Love your round box' it turned out fantastic.

I haven't made soap in a couple of weeks's Ive got an over load of soap' but I'm having soap W/ draws  so ive convinced myself Ive gotta improve my last citrus soap w/ the one prior which I was kinda trying to duplicate but decided to switch up a few EO & FO @ the last minuet.   In any case sounds convincing enough .  

I'll look for a Shelter & donate some soap. .


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> @ the last minuet


That's such a lovely typo for us musician-soapmakers!


----------



## TashaBird

Y’all are always just the inspiration I need. My soap making obsession is second only to my turkey hunting g obsession. So, for the last month I’ve only made soap once, and done almost no soapy things. After obsessively consuming and producing all things soap making, as a therapy, for the last year, this break was interesting. It kind of turned into a rut that I’m trying to break out of. 
This coming Sunday I have a farmers market. I’ve still got 5 new soaps I need to put on my website. Today I steamed some ash off my mother’s day soaps, and trimmed up some other soaps that are ready. That was motivating. Waiting for my label guy (DH) so I can package them. 
This week will hopefully be a social media blitz of newly packaged soaps posted to my website and ready for the farmers market. 
And I’m starting to get jazzed about getting back in the studio to make more.


----------



## TashaBird

Tara_H said:


> Tried some different soap-adjacent things today.
> 
> Of course I had to have a go of @ResolvableOwl's crazy boxes since I have many round flat soaps from the last challenge that are a pain to store!  I'm happy to report that the technique worked nicely:
> View attachment 56877
> 
> (Yes, there is actually a soap in there!)
> 
> And I'm halfway through trying this concept for making silicone inlays for soap moulds.  My individual moulds don't get much use since they're kind of boring, so sprucing them up with some plant-based designs.
> View attachment 56878
> View attachment 56879
> 
> View attachment 56880
> View attachment 56881
> 
> I'm having a break for lunch now but if all goes as planned I may get to try out the silicone this evening.  (Not 100% sure if it will, since that's not actually plaster of Paris but some wall filler that's been knocking around the shed for years, so it may be a bit old, or it may not like being diluted at 2:1 instead of 2.5:1.
> 
> Our vibrating table is broken and we haven't got around to making a new one, so I improvised! (Also an excuse to test the video upload feature  ) You'll probably want to mute sound before playing it though...
> View attachment 56882


Where can I learn more about these boxes for round flat soap?!



SoapWitch said:


> This is what I've been up to... Down a weird bend in the rabbit hole. This is all soap, btw. View attachment 56893


Fanfreakingtastic!!!


----------



## bookworm

AliOop said:


> Don't throw it away! You can definitely rebatch it. Put the whole thing into an oven-safe container, and put that in the oven. Turn the oven on to 200F, and watch it closely until it becomes molten and soft. This could take some time, and you might need to add a bit of liquid (1 T at a time) to help it along. When it is stir-able, mix it up, pour back into your mold, and cut when it is firm like cheddar cheese.


Well, I gave it a try. Let's hope it turns out ok. There are some white specks in the white part.


----------



## KiwiMoose

bookworm said:


> Well, I gave it a try. Let's hope it turns out ok. There are some white specks in the white part.


That looks great!


----------



## ResolvableOwl

TashaBird said:


> And I’m starting to get jazzed


That's some vinyl record collection! Do they get along well with soap, or are they now all smelling like a tipped over FO shelf?


----------



## Jersey Girl

bookworm said:


> Well, I gave it a try. Let's hope it turns out ok. There are some white specks in the white part.



Turned out beautiful!


----------



## Tara_H

TashaBird said:


> Where can I learn more about these boxes for round flat soap?!


Here you go  





						Twist-close Hexagon (Baumkuchen) Box – concept/mockup
					

Made this purely for amusement/for my fiddly fingers. I don't intend to actually use these as actual packaging. It's a concept.  Bad news first: I was shopping yesterday, but Baumkuchen appears to be more seasonal than I thought. No Baumkuchen 😭 But I found this snack instead, which uses the...




					www.soapmakingforum.com


----------



## AliOop

bookworm said:


> Well, I gave it a try. Let's hope it turns out ok. There are some white specks in the white part.


Great job - it is really pretty!


----------



## ResolvableOwl

I learned today why Soapee, and the SoapmakingFriend and soapcalc.net lye calculators have troubles with *cupuaçu butter*: the fatty acid numbers add up to mere 87% (for most other oils they end up above 96%).
Cupuaçu is a pretty abundant source (7–8%) of *arachidic acid C20:0*, which, in terms soapmaking is very similar to stearic acid (for hardness, creamy lather, comparatively low solubility, stearic spots).

My Portuguese skills aren't sufficient to extract all the other exciting information about cupuaçu and cocoa butter from this amazing scientific paper.

It also means that soap calculators underestimate the “hardness” and “longevity” numbers of cupuaçu butter. *Heads-up to not blindly rely on soapcalc numbers!* Cupuaçu would be better rated S=43 rather than S=35 (+20%!) to reflect its impact on soap hardness.

This somewhat nullifies my efforts to vary P/S without varying P+S.  Once more I wish that the characteristic property numbers of soaps were more flexibly calculated/manually revised than just “longevity = P+S”.
The time at which I'll write my own calculator isn't far, I guess  . It'll keep track of minor fatty acids (MCT, exotic poly-unsaturated FAs, palmitoleic, arachidic, erucic, butyric, trans fats, odd-chain FAs), unsaponifiables (sterols, fatty alcohols, squalene), data sheets/publications as sources for as many numbers as possible, and eventually employ proper error propagation to better estimate uncertainties/natural variations.


----------



## TashaBird

ResolvableOwl said:


> That's some vinyl record collection! Do they get along well with soap, or are they now all smelling like a tipped over FO shelf?


That’s the hubs collection, and you can only see part of it!


----------



## bookworm

AliOop said:


> Great job - it is really pretty!


Thank you so much for your advice and encouragement. And for the kind words of all the other posters. Much appreciated.


----------



## The_Phoenix

Ugh. I have soooo much going on right now. Carved out some time to take photos of soaps that are well past their 8-week mark. Posting them to my website today. These are the most photogenic of the lot.


----------



## Tara_H

The_Phoenix said:


> Ugh. I have soooo much going on right now. Carved out some time to take photos of soaps that are well past their 8-week mark. Posting them to my website today. These are the most photogenic of the lot. View attachment 56946
> View attachment 56947
> View attachment 56948


Wow, those are phenomenal! The colours are something else...


----------



## The_Phoenix

Tara_H said:


> Wow, those are phenomenal! The colours are something else...


Thank you, @Tara_H! I enjoy playing with color, particular pairing warmer tones with a surprise of color where you have to give it a second glance.


----------



## Tara_H

The_Phoenix said:


> Thank you, @Tara_H! I enjoy playing with color, particular pairing warmer tones with a surprise of color where you have to give it a second glance.


They're all great but the green one in particular I keep looking at!  It feels like it should clash, but then it doesn't, and the sharpness of the different greens is stunning.


----------



## Zing

The_Phoenix said:


> Ugh. I have soooo much going on right now. Carved out some time to take photos of soaps that are well past their 8-week mark. Posting them to my website today. These are the most photogenic of the lot. View attachment 56946
> View attachment 56947
> View attachment 56948


I have no words!  Stunning!  And how the heck did you yin and then yang??!!


----------



## The_Phoenix

Tara_H said:


> They're all great but the green one in particular I keep looking at!  It feels like it should clash, but then it doesn't, and the sharpness of the different greens is stunning.


This is also both how I dress and interior design our house. I think it all reflects the inner-workings of my brain.  



Zing said:


> I have no words!  Stunning!  And how the heck did you yin and then yang??!!


Thanks, @Zing! It was not a peaceful process, let me tell you. Made the embeds using a column mold and a sheet of pliable plastic, of which I had to experiment with three different materials. Lots of wasted raw materials. Sadly, only a handful came out looking yinny and/or yangy. Embedded them into the red soap. 

I'm still looking for the perfect material to take another crack at it.


----------



## Zing

The_Phoenix said:


> Thanks, @Zing! It was not a peaceful process, let me tell you. Made the embeds using a column mold and a sheet of pliable plastic, of which I had to experiment with three different materials. Lots of wasted raw materials. Sadly, only a handful came out looking yinny and/or yangy. Embedded them into the red soap.
> 
> I'm still looking for the perfect material to take another crack at it.


Now my head hurts.


----------



## The_Phoenix

Zing said:


> Now my head hurts.


Indeed. It took a lot out of me. Never have I ever cursed so profusely at a soap. Hope I didn't hex it.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

The_Phoenix said:


> This is also both how I dress and interior design our house.


You dress like a glacier valley?


The_Phoenix said:


> It was not a peaceful process, let me tell you. Made the embeds using a column mold


Ruined Lollipop swirl?  
Joke aside, I could imagine to first make two thin “inner inlay” columns in pure white/black: they then can hold an S-shaped plastic sheet in place, to fill the surrounding yin-yang “tails” (inside a larger circular mould) with a second batch of identically coloured soap. One step more (+ 2 days), yes, but arguably more consistent throughout the whole column, and no free-floating curved plastic.


----------



## Tara_H

ResolvableOwl said:


> I
> Icould imagine to first make two thin “inner inlay” columns in pure white/black: they then can hold an S-shaped plastic sheet in place, to fill the surrounding yin-yang “tails” (inside a larger circular mould) with a second batch of identically coloured soap. One step more (+ 2 days), yes, but arguably more consistent throughout the whole column, and no free-floating curved plastic.


I was kind of thinking the same, but I wonder how well they would join? And there's potential risk for halo effects...


----------



## AliOop




----------



## The_Phoenix

ResolvableOwl said:


> You dress like a glacier valley?
> 
> Ruined Lollipop swirl?
> Joke aside, I could imagine to first make two thin “inner inlay” columns in pure white/black: they then can hold an S-shaped plastic sheet in place, to fill the surrounding yin-yang “tails” (inside a larger circular mould) with a second batch of identically coloured soap. One step more (+ 2 days), yes, but arguably more consistent throughout the whole column, and no free-floating curved plastic.


Oh, I troubleshooted the heck out of the embed engineering. I even looking into buying and shaping stainless steel sheeting to shape into one half of the yin/yang, then piece them together and embed into the rectangular mold. I shaped the plastic into an "S" and poured the black and white into the column at the same time. Then I pulled the plastic sheet out carefully. The problem was that the AC in the black thickened up more than the TD in the white and when I pulled it out the white displaced the black. 

Even thinking back on it is giving me mild PTSD... 



AliOop said:


>



Yup, this is exactly what I did. I even watched this very same video as a guide. My plastic partition was not rigid enough. At least, that is what I figure.


----------



## Ladka

I threw away the third bag of raw beef tallow. It was kept in a refrigerator and I kept an eye (in fact a nostril) on it to notice any  smell of degrading traces of blood  on it. I noticed none and prepared the table to start cutting it. It was only then I saw mould on the surface of chunks. What did I say to myself? I thanked Got I was freed of the chore and immediately decided that the couple of kilograms of fine rendered tallow in my refrigerator and a whole box of raw tallow in my freezer is quite enough for my soaping for several months if not even years.


----------



## violets2217

Tara_H said:


> that was a pretty good consistency but I still need more vibration.


I sadly do not have a vibrating table... I sometimes use my palm sander for some vigorous vibrating


----------



## violets2217

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> I haven't made soap in a couple of weeks's Ive got an over load of soap' but I'm having soap W/ draws


I've not made soap since the challenge and am also jonesing for some soap making. So much so that I dreamed about making soap last night...


----------



## Juggsy

Back to Basics
Quick HP as son wanted Fyah soap for camping on weekend. So, hot process green tea Fyah (both green tea and matcha). Looks awful  but will serve it's purpose


(full of goodness) and that's the most important thing right?


TashaBird said:


> Where can I learn more about these boxes for round flat soap?!
> 
> 
> Fanfreakingtastic!!!


 go to @ResolvableOwl 's profile. Look at their discussions started.
Here's a link Twist-close Hexagon (Baumkuchen) Box – concept/mockup


----------



## KimW

Hey @Juggsy - I'm pretty sure posts can only be deleted by Admins.  Additionally, they can only be edited for a time - I have no idea what that time is, but the time to edit is limited.  Start a conversation with an Admin to delete any of your posts.  Or, like I think most of us do, edit the post and the just type "Deleted".  Hope that helps!


----------



## MarinaB

Whiskey soap made with oak bark essence and nutmeg.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Only just, I have updated my personal stock and recipe inventory, first time including quantities. Since last october, I'm making soap at a quite constant rate of 20 g/day (oil input). This is *highly unsustainable*!

In another, no less tedious self-monitoring experiment, I found that I'm using up soap at a rate of 0.5 g per hand washing or about 5 g per shower.

Clearly, showering four times and/or washing my hands 40 times a day is obviously a bad idea. But which alternatives do I have? Making less soap?


----------



## KimW

ResolvableOwl said:


> Only just, I have updated my personal stock and recipe inventory, first time including quantities. Since last october, I'm making soap at a quite constant rate of 20 g/day (oil input). This is *highly unsustainable*!
> 
> In another, no less tedious self-monitoring experiment, I found that I'm using up soap at a rate of 0.5 g per hand washing or about 5 g per shower.
> 
> Clearly, showering four times and/or washing my hands 40 times a day is obviously a bad idea. But which alternatives do I have? Making less soap?


Dear RO - Just get a bigger soap cupboard.    
No doubt, you remember this from @Tara_H in the "struggle" thread...


----------



## Tara_H

In soapy things today, I... ordered a new callipers and feeler gauges, so that I can make a new cross-cut sled for my table saw, so that I can make straight cuts at a right angle more easily, so that I can make a new box, so that I can make a silicone mould, so that I can make tall & skinny soaps that don't get stuck when I try to unmould them! <deep breath> and then I practiced lining the mould I have more effectively, as a fall back plan.

I also learned how to make lotions!  Almost immediately followed by how to repair separated lotions!   but I think I have the hang of it now, and husband and I are both more moisturised than either of us have been in years.


----------



## KimW

Tara_H said:


> In soapy things today, I... ordered a new callipers and feeler gauges, so that I can make a new cross-cut sled for my table saw, so that I can make straight cuts at a right angle more easily, so that I can make a new box, so that I can make a silicone mould, so that I can make tall & skinny soaps that don't get stuck when I try to unmould them! <deep breath> and then I practiced lining the mould I have more effectively, as a fall back plan.
> 
> I also learned how to make lotions!  Almost immediately followed by how to repair separated lotions!   but I think I have the hang of it now, and husband and I are both more moisturised than either of us have been in years.
> 
> View attachment 56991
> View attachment 56992


I think I need to order molds from you!  Or...maybe it would be less expensive to just fly you and hubs over here.


----------



## Corsara

I'm trying to stick to my intention of making a variety of basic soap recipes, and not get too distracted by fancy designs and ingredients! On that note, last night I made Zany's no slime Castile with the added coconut and castor oil, to compare to the 100% olive oil one I made a while ago. 

I have been trying to make time to soap for a couple of weeks, so once my baby was in bed and my husband was out playing with his toys (hunting), I made myself do it even though I didn't feel up to it. I don't plan on doing that again  it wasn't quite a disaster, but just enough kept going nearly wrong to put me off (including a dash over to my mother-in-law's house to grab extra olive oil after I'd already mixed my lye).

I poured in cavity molds because I couldn't be bothered to line my mold, and when I unmolded this morning, three of them had missing corners that were wet and zappy   the rest are really pretty and simple though.


----------



## Tara_H

KimW said:


> I think I need to order molds from you!  Or...maybe it would be less expensive to just fly you and hubs over here.


Having perfectionist tendencies is both a blessing and a curse!


----------



## AliOop

Corsara said:


> I poured in cavity molds because I couldn't be bothered to line my mold, and when I unmolded this morning, three of them had missing corners that were wet and zappy   the rest are really pretty and simple though.


They look really pretty! Castile/bastile soaps do take longer to harden up in the mold, even with the addition of the faux seawater. It's hard to resist taking them out early, so I usually pop them in the freezer to get them hard enough to remove without bunged-up corners or details. Then I quickly get them on the curing tray before they start defrosting and going soft again.


----------



## Corsara

AliOop said:


> They look really pretty! Castile/bastile soaps do take longer to harden up in the mold, even with the addition of the faux seawater. It's hard to resist taking them out early, so I usually pop them in the freezer to get them hard enough to remove without bunged-up corners or details. Then I quickly get them on the curing tray before they start defrosting and going soft again.


I didn't think that's what it was  all of them were nice and hard, except a couple of corners that looked like just water, not soft or wet batter.


----------



## KimW

Corsara said:


> I'm trying to stick to my intention of making a variety of basic soap recipes, and not get too distracted by fancy designs and ingredients! On that note, last night I made Zany's no slime Castile with the added coconut and castor oil, to compare to the 100% olive oil one I made a while ago.
> 
> I have been trying to make time to soap for a couple of weeks, so once my baby was in bed and my husband was out playing with his toys (hunting), I made myself do it even though I didn't feel up to it. I don't plan on doing that again  it wasn't quite a disaster, but just enough kept going nearly wrong to put me off (including a dash over to my mother-in-law's house to grab extra olive oil after I'd already mixed my lye).
> 
> I poured in cavity molds because I couldn't be bothered to line my mold, and when I unmolded this morning, three of them had missing corners that were wet and zappy   the rest are really pretty and simple though.


I think those are some pretty bars of soap!  Nicely done, even if there were mystery pools in the corners.  Was it just the corners that were zappy?  They might mellow out soon enough in a few days...


----------



## Jersey Girl

Cut this AM.  Used some calendula infused OO in this along with 40% lard, CO, Shea and castor. Scented with Lemongrass and Litsea EOs. It smells heavenly!  The picture of the loaf came out lighter than it is IRL. Tested out a tiny sliver and oooooooh did it lather beautifully. Can’t wait til this one is cured. It was the simplest and easiest soaping experience ever.  No color, no design. I need to do more like this especially since some of my customers tell me the soaps are too pretty to use. I hate hearing that. Lol.


----------



## MrsZ

Making hot process Crayola soap.

I think I may have a bit of a Soaping addiction already. I dreamt last night that I won a prize of 1000 pounds of beef tallow, and I was excited to use it in soapmaking.


----------



## Zing

I made lots o' lip butter trying to dupe a brand name.  I got a lot of practical advice from my peeps here, so I 'preciate that!  I couldn't get the scent right, but the consistency is perfect.  I also discovered the joys of cupuacu butter.  For folks that use BTMS in lotions and potions, a microwave is MUCH better than a double boiler.  Evidently my college son and all his friends are addicted to this product so I am sending a couple dozen his way.


----------



## Juggsy

Zing said:


> I made lots o' lip butter trying to dupe a brand name.  I got a lot of practical advice from my peeps here, so I 'preciate that!  I couldn't get the scent right, but the consistency is perfect.  I also discovered the joys of cupuacu butter.  For folks that use BTMS in lotions and potions, a microwave is MUCH better than a double boiler.  Evidently my college son and all his friends are addicted to this product so I am sending a couple dozen his way.


While, I do melt BTMS in microwave (melting pont is just over 80 from memory) before homogenising. I would refrain from saying melt in microwave then mix. Lotions and conditioners with BTMS should be homogenised (heating both oil and water phases at keeping them between 70°c and 80°cor at least 20 minutes). Some people use double boiler/water bath, I use a magnetic stirrer hotplate and can place both beakers directly onto the heat when homogenising. Magnetic heated stirrers are a god send for me, I have chronic pain and tend to overdo it (I'm really not good at moderating my activity.)
I don't use the term heating and holding, in fact, I only realised due to another post about heating and holding that I had been doing it all along. You are less likely to have a unstable lotion if you do blend both your phases. Of course if you are using Sucragel, Sepiplus 400 or another cold emulsifier and you follow good manufacturing processes you can get away without it. But, it is really easy to do and once it's a habit you will do it without thinking. I heat my phases to 70°c and keep it under 80°c for 20 minutes. Actually when I'm homogenising, I tend to re-sterilise my work area and put a bowl of cold water in the freezer. Helps reach cool down faster.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Planed my CX:1 soap samples into shape, and was once more surprised how transparent the abyssinia soap has turned:




I've had M&P soaps that were more opaque than that.

So happy that the first year of curing is generously more than 2% elapsed already, soon it's testing time!


----------



## Tara_H

Another not very soapy day today, although I did make some bath bombs.  I also had a bit of a shopping spree so there are more EO and FO in my future!

I did some virtual soaping and made a mock up of what I would like my challenge soap to be, hopefully tomorrow I'll get a run at actually pouring it. 

I also built a new vibrating table and got my casts to the point where I could do a test of the actual silicone, although I have to wait 24 hours to see how it comes out! (Worse than soap...)


----------



## The_Phoenix

Made fresh avocado and coconut milk soap. Haven’t made it in almost a year. 

Also made 10,000 masterbatch of fats. And cut attempt #1 soap for the May challenge. I really like it! 

Making wedding soap for a friend’s daughter’s wedding. Cannot remember who here posted about making Castile soap on wedding day with an explanation on how the soap is timeless and only gets better with age. So that’ll be my gift to them.


----------



## Tara_H

ResolvableOwl said:


> Only just, I have updated my personal stock and recipe inventory, first time including quantities. Since last october, I'm making soap at a quite constant rate of 20 g/day (oil input). This is *highly unsustainable*!
> 
> In another, no less tedious self-monitoring experiment, I found that I'm using up soap at a rate of 0.5 g per hand washing or about 5 g per shower.
> 
> Clearly, showering four times and/or washing my hands 40 times a day is obviously a bad idea. But which alternatives do I have? Making less soap?


Just hide it in plain sight like I do!

Here's a helpful diagram to follow...


----------



## The_Phoenix

Tara_H said:


> Just hide it in plain sight like I do!
> 
> Here's a helpful diagram to follow...
> View attachment 57024


That’s very funny.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

“Darling, what's for dinner tonight?”

“Idk, whatever is inside the ‘??’ box, maybe it's edible?”

“”


----------



## The_Phoenix

Thought I’d share how I gel my soap. No oven or heating pads required. Because the cooler is so well insulated, as the soap heats up, so does the internal temperature of the air in the cooler, which keeps building and puts the soap into gel phase. I soaped at about 90 degrees. 

This batch is a bit hotter than normal (and got hot sooner) because I used coconut milk and a coconut FO. But, generally, this is how warm my soap gets using my low-budget method. I have a smaller styrofoam cooler for my smaller molds. 

For smaller cavity molds, I use my seedling mat to get it started and then move to the cooler. View attachment 57


----------



## AAShillito

Jersey Girl said:


> Cut this AM.  Used some calendula infused OO in this along with 40% lard, CO, Shea and castor. Scented with Lemongrass and Litsea EOs. It smells heavenly!  The picture of the loaf came out lighter than it is IRL. Tested out a tiny sliver and oooooooh did it lather beautifully. Can’t wait til this one is cured. It was the simplest and easiest soaping experience ever.  No color, no design. I need to do more like this especially since some of my customers tell me the soaps are too pretty to use. I hate hearing that. Lol. View attachment 57003
> View attachment 57004


So pretty! I love Calendula!


----------



## AAShillito

The_Phoenix said:


> This is also both how I dress and interior design our house. I think it all reflects the inner-workings of my brain.
> 
> 
> Thanks, @Zing! It was not a peaceful process, let me tell you. Made the embeds using a column mold and a sheet of pliable plastic, of which I had to experiment with three different materials. Lots of wasted raw materials. Sadly, only a handful came out looking yinny and/or yangy. Embedded them into the red soap.
> 
> I'm still looking for the perfect material to take another crack at it.


These are cool but candle molds. Prob not soapsafe


----------



## The_Phoenix

AAShillito said:


> These are cool but candle molds. Prob not soapsafe


Thank you so much for sharing this. I could use this mold to make a silicone mold. Hmmm...


----------



## KiwiMoose

MarinaB said:


> Whiskey soap made with oak bark essence and nutmeg.


Lovely photo, and beautiful creamy soap!


----------



## Tara_H

I couldn't wait quite the full 24 hours, but the poured silicone was completely set when I poked it, so it's unmoulded. I have to say I'm very impressed with how it came out!

The detail is perfect, down to the rough surface of the plaster and all the air bubbles in the impression    




Now that I've tried the process end to end, I'm going to make a set of 6 from the same cutting but making 6 separate impressions, so they'll be similar but not identical.  I also have the little vibrating table now and some fresher wall filler so I'm hoping for a result without so many bubbles.

I also made a challenge attempt, and this tiny cosmic wave soap in an ice cube tray from the scrapings.


I videoed myself soaping for the first time too, very curious to see what crazy things I do when I'm not paying attention


----------



## earlene

The_Phoenix said:


> Making wedding soap for a friend’s daughter’s wedding. Cannot remember who here posted about making Castile soap on wedding day with an explanation on how the soap is timeless and only gets better with age. So that’ll be my gift to them.



I am probably not the only one here who has mentioned doing that, but I did.  My Castile wedding gift soap was for my husband's nephew & bride.  I colored it according to her wedding colors & gave her all but one or two bars (to keep back for posterity), wrapped in lace with a fancy label.  I also gave them a set of towels from their wedding registry choice to pair with the soap.  Sadly I missed the wedding, because in our travels to California, I came down with the FLU and stayed behind in our hotel while Hubby went alone.  I hear it was a lovely wedding.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Tara_H said:


> I have to say I'm very impressed with how it came out!
> 
> The detail is perfect, down to the rough surface of the plaster and all the air bubbles in the impression


Silicone is truly merciless. The 3D-printed part I moulded with silicone, filled with chocolate, looks like 3D-printed from chocolate . You can see EVERY SINGLE LAYER of filament deposition, including the surface texture (gloss) and any unsightly detail.

IME, soap is a lot less merciless than that: just try out how a soap comes off of this, if it is needed to redo the plaster casting at all, or if you like it that way (or if soda ash ruins the surface anyway).

In case of doubt, you still can use these as a relief for HP soaps that have the texture of demolition waste


----------



## violets2217

Well I had my first disastrous lye water spill! Thank goodness it was a small batch for another attempt at a pull through. The container with the lid on slipped right out of my hands. Splashed every where! Most of it stayed in the container, but still a mess. And I’m sad to say... although my brand new dishwasher door is stainless steel, the handle is not! Also I feel that my kitchen floor is the cleanest it’s ever been with the lye solution and 3 washes and 2 rinses! Grrrr! 
On a positive note, I think I’ve got my slow trace soap recipe down! Of my last 3 batches... soaping at room temp... my batter has stayed fluid throughout my intricate pours each time. Even with the clays, micas or FO. Pretty excited about that!


----------



## The_Phoenix

Made a very special batch of soap today. I got this idea from @Primrose. My friend’s daughter got married this week. I wanted to do something special for them. Made Castile soap, which I will pass along to them with a note. The gist of it will be about the timelessness of Castile soap, how it has stood the test of time, the fragrance may wear off, they might wish that the soaps were prettier or smelled better over the years, patience required to allow the soap to change and evolve and improve, etc. This particular couple was at the country music festival in Vegas and both were shot. The now-husband of the couple almost did not make it. 

Anyway, feeling a little choked up.


----------



## Juggsy

I forgot to take photos of my gift basket for my best friend. I did mean too to post and for my journal (I love adding photos to my soap journal and have a portable printer just for phone photos etc).

Technically it's Sunday morning so, my adventures in Soapland are from yesterday and Friday but I made two batches of CP on Friday. As well as a clarifying shampoo, a conditioning shampoo, deep moisture conditioner,  a nivea clay body wash dupe (love the smell, wished I purchased more of the FO), another body wash, a light body milk (lotion that sprays), a moisturising hand and body cream, a Fyah solid perfume, liquid hand wash (@IrishLass 's CP one), face sea salt scrub (finally got to use the citrus infused vodka I made two months ago) and two emulsified scrubs (one sugar  one salt). Her present  included 7 chakra bath bombs (each scented accordingly) and bath salts but I didn't make them on Friday. Yep, that was Friday. I also made soup and boiled condensed milk for caramel tart, which I did finish yesterday.

I'm not good at moderating my activity (FMS) so most of yesterday was spent writhing in pain and recovery.
In the afternoon,  I cut one soap from Friday (will cut other this morning, I ran out of time) and boxed up my present for my dragon fire sister and then joined her for her epic mini festival party. Danced and drank a little too much.

But still on a high due to awe and praise people expressed over my gift basket. I know that's narcissistic, but, I will admit that even after years of gifting soapy things, I still get that endorphin high. Just seeing how happy people get is such a high.

I did go overboard with my friend's present (I even included a huge loofah that grew from seeds she gave me several years ago) but, we've been friends since we were 14 and we both turn 45 this year and she is a very special human.

Today is mother's day and I asked my family for raw materials. My 10 year old was under strict instructions not to buy soap from the school's mother's day stall as any soaps and soapy things were made (& donated) made by me.
I only donated four loaves/batches and 30 bombs this year. The expectation as crafters we get to donate our crafts and/or services from schools/clubs etc seems to get higher every year. Surely I'm not alone in that expectation? 
I donated chutneys and pickled garlic years ago (2008) when my son was in prep and the next year I donated soap. Then was asked if I was giving them chutneys etc as well. They were disappointed and the following year they asked if I could donate both.
Stupidly I did and then kept it up until the two older ones finished at that school. My youngest goes to a different school; so when she was in prep I was smart enough to only donate soaps and bath products.
Anyone else have similar experiences with schools and sporting clubs etc?


----------



## Juggsy

The_Phoenix said:


> Made a very special batch of soap today. I got this idea from @Primrose. My friend’s daughter got married this week. I wanted to do something special for them. Made Castile soap, which I will pass along to them with a note. The gist of it will be about the timelessness of Castile soap, how it has stood the test of time, the fragrance may wear off, they might wish that the soaps were prettier or smelled better over the years, patience required to allow the soap to change and evolve and improve, etc. This particular couple was at the country music festival in Vegas and both were shot. The now-husband of the couple almost did not make it.
> 
> Anyway, feeling a little choked up. View attachment 57060


That's so beautiful. They must have a very close bond going through such a traumatic experience together. I'm sure they'd appreciate it.


----------



## Zing

The_Phoenix said:


> Made a very special batch of soap today. I got this idea from @Primrose. My friend’s daughter got married this week. I wanted to do something special for them. Made Castile soap, which I will pass along to them with a note. The gist of it will be about the timelessness of Castile soap, how it has stood the test of time, the fragrance may wear off, they might wish that the soaps were prettier or smelled better over the years, patience required to allow the soap to change and evolve and improve, etc. This particular couple was at the country music festival in Vegas and both were shot. The now-husband of the couple almost did not make it.
> 
> Anyway, feeling a little choked up. View attachment 57060


I'm not crying!  _You're _crying!
Seriously, this is incredibly thoughtful and symbolic.


----------



## msunnerstood

I am taking a shot at my challenge soap tonight but I am doing it slowly as my back has decided to flare up. Just finished my soap dishes, ill sit till they dry, then measure oils and lye and sit again etc. Im determined to make soap tonight

ETA: 2 hours to make it but its done.


----------



## GemstonePony

I have successfully NOT purchased additional FOs, despite WSP having a sale. I just feel someone else should know of my restraint.
Also, finally got back into making soap. NG's Japanese Cherry Blossom fragrance accelerated a little bit, but then slowed down to medium trace if I worked with it, thick if I didn't. Tried some new techniques, I'll find out if they worked... Uh... Later today, I guess. Also made 2 new lotions, turned out lovely. Also, tried making some face mask with charcoal among other things, but my black iron oxide and my activated charcoal tubs are right next to each other, and I think I grabbed the wrong one. So, I'll have to try again on that one.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

GemstonePony said:


> I have successfully NOT purchased additional FOs, despite WSP having a sale. I just feel someone else should know of my restraint.


Save 25%? No, I'll save 100%!!!

Though, honestly, WSP doesn't make it too difficult for me (and Europeans) anyway:


> Due to the high cost of complying with EU GDPR we have discontinued all marketing, services and sales to EU member states.


----------



## GemstonePony

ResolvableOwl said:


> Save 25%? No, I'll save 100%!!!
> 
> Though, honestly, WSP doesn't make it too difficult for me anyway:


Oh, that's sad. Honestly, having a cart with 50 FOs in it and trying to whittle that down to a significantly less unreasonable number is one of my favorite things about this hobby.


----------



## Tara_H

ResolvableOwl said:


> Though, honestly, WSP doesn't make it too difficult for me (and Europeans) anyway:
> 
> >Due to the high cost of complying with EU GDPR we have discontinued all marketing, services and sales to EU member states.


In other words, we'd rather not have your business than protect your privacy? Yeah, I'm ok with that then!


----------



## earlene

ResolvableOwl said:


> Though, honestly, WSP doesn't make it too difficult for me (and Europeans) anyway:





Tara_H said:


> In other words, we'd rather not have your business than protect your privacy? Yeah, I'm ok with that then!



Seriously!  Data protection for all customers should be a priority for online sales, right!?!?

Shocking that a company with $8.29 million (USD) in annual Revenue can't address data encryption for all customers. (*WSP annual Revenue per Dunn & Bradstreet*)

How many times have folks here received those letters or emails alerting us to data breaches from companies we do business with?  I have lost track, and that's rather disturbing.  Maybe more countries  should follow in the foosteps of the *GDPR.EU*.


----------



## violets2217

Couldn’t wait to cut my pull through soaps! They are so exciting & suspenseful to pour and cut!


After my hazardous material clean up yesterday, I went outside to sit and collect myself and these beings scared the crap outta me! But after watching closely and preparing for attack I saw the cute little feathered babies!


Happy Mother’s Day!


----------



## ResolvableOwl

These “high cost” are embarrassing marketing BS. A reputable company really should be ashamed of calling respectable treatment of their customer data “costly”. They're _customers_, not _goods_. If you don't intend to afford customer management, please don't start a business in the first  place.


----------



## Tara_H

ResolvableOwl said:


> These “high cost” are embarrassing marketing BS. A reputable company really should be ashamed of calling respectable treatment of their customer data “costly”. They're _customers_, not _goods_. If you don't intend to afford customer management, please don't start a business in the first  place.


Even more annoying are the ones that try to position it as some sort of moral stance and describe Europe as being unfriendly to business.  This often from companies that position themselves as caring, ethical etc when it comes to other issues...


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I made botanical colorant test bars yesterday using oil from a set of concentrated infusions I started back in March.  Most of the colors look good, especially the alkanet, rhubarb root and paprika.  I think I see blue peaking out under a grey surface in the indigo bars. My indigo powder is at least two years old now, so I thought it would be good to run it through a test again. It’s too early to take them out of the molds, plus I have a friend coming over today and I need to tidy up my house instead of thinking about soap!


----------



## Tara_H

Mobjack Bay said:


> I made botanical colorant test bars yesterday using oil from a set of concentrated infusions I started back in March.  Most of the colors look good, especially the alkanet, rhubarb root and paprika.  I think I see blue peaking out under a grey surface in the indigo bars. My indigo powder is at least two years old now, so I thought it would be good to run it through a test again. It’s too early to take them out of the molds, plus I have a friend coming over today and I need to tidy up my house instead of thinking about soap!


Any pics?


----------



## Mobjack Bay

@Tara_H Here’s a teaser.  The pink is rhubarb root (highest concentration of colorant-infused oil I added for this colorant), with palmarosa that accelerated the trace. The purplish blue is the second lowest alkanet oil concentration I used, with eos pepermint and lavender.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

@Mobjack Bay That's the Silikomart 3D Globe mould, isn't it?


----------



## KimW

GemstonePony said:


> I just feel someone else should know of my restraint.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

I finally aspic-ed my April challenge sushi.
Like @Tara_H suggested, I chanced it to let M&P base run in between the “rice”. An infrared spotlight warmed up the soap and melted the M&P base, which I gradually added in small pieces whenever one of the “puddles” in the corners of the sushi rolls was drained empty.
To little surprise, it took an embarrassingly long time, but in the end, I got about 20 g (one of the cubes top left in the photo) into each sushi block. I'm super curious how, after a day in the fridge, thin sections of the swirl/sushi combo will turn out!






And my camera wants to apologise for giving up colour reproduction under this orange-red light, lol.


----------



## GemstonePony

Design fail/learning experience: FO yellowed even with VCS, so my pinks are turning orange, except for where there's just mica in oil. Also, because the batter accelerated, the brown didn't become the upright, arching lines (via hanger swirl) I hoped. I already have a list of changes to make for my next attempt, but I'm going to keep an eye on how yellow/orange the batter goes. The pure white is also mica in oil. This was my first time using this FO, my first time piping accelerated batter as a drop swirl, first time using hangars, and a few other firsts. Piping batter into mica in oil worked well, might try it in batter without fragrance that hasn't accelerated. I lost some batter to opting not to use all of some colors, knocking a plastic beaker of batter into the sink, and batter sticking to dividers as they were pulled out, so these bars are all much shorter than I was going for. So many lessons learned, and I'll try again next weekend.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

ResolvableOwl said:


> @Mobjack Bay That's the Silikomart 3D Globe mould, isn't it?


It’s the one that has the spirals on the top:
Silikomart Mini Girotondo (Round Dance) Silicone Mold
Learn more: Amazon.com


----------



## msunnerstood

earlene said:


> Seriously!  Data protection for all customers should be a priority for online sales, right!?!?
> 
> Shocking that a company with $8.29 million (USD) in annual Revenue can't address data encryption for all customers. (*WSP annual Revenue per Dunn & Bradstreet*)
> 
> How many times have folks here received those letters or emails alerting us to data breaches from companies we do business with?  I have lost track, and that's rather disturbing.  Maybe more countries  should follow in the foosteps of the *GDPR.EU*.


As someone who works in the health insurance industry, Data privacy is near and dear to me. I hope they have really good cyber insurance because 8.29 Million isnt going to cut it if they have a data breach.

I dont do business with them normally but you can bet I wont in the future, nor any company they buy.

On a soapy note, Im pretty happy with how my challenge soap came out. Im note sure it fully gelled. It was still a bit soft on the inside. Cant wait to post them.


----------



## violets2217

I’ve been whipping stuff up left and right today! Lotion for my son, face cream, solid oil face cleanser, & deodorant for me. One of the thing than sucks about making your own products when you realize you’re almost out of everything...Time it takes to make it!  I also made some liquid shampoo and conditioner to test out! Kinda excited about that!


Was gonna take pictures of all my other projects today, but they are sitting on the kitchen counter setting up, right in line with my challenge soaps. Can’t be disqualified and was to lazy to move them! 
ETA: cleaning up the soap I cut this morning and found a cute sad little family of bears... can you see it!?!?!


I’m done for the night! Sweet dreams!


----------



## Zing

I melted oils and made lye liquid.  Today got away from me so I'll combine them tomorrow.  It'll be fast, no colorants and I'll add scrubbies for a mechanic/gardener soap.


----------



## Juggsy

hope this works. This was posted by my friend's daughter.  Unfortunately, it doesn't show the whole gift. I did ask why (actually asked if she could take a photo for me) and she said, "mum already took half of it to the bathroom, this just the leftovers" 

My only soapy adventure today was ringing an old supplier to get my account working again and putting my first wholesale raw ingredient order in since January 2013. Felt very surreal as I have been paying retail since (the last market I did was in May 2013) and really didn't think I'd do it again ever. 





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

violets2217 said:


> cleaning up the soap I cut this morning and found a cute sad little family of bears... can you see it!?!?!


Edvard Munch painting giant pandas from memory


----------



## Wooddy

AAShillito said:


> So pretty! I love Calendula!


Your soap looks so pretty


----------



## Ladka

Unmoulded a tiny mould where I filled the scrapings from my pot and jar and glasses. It did come readily  off the wallls but the edges were crumbly. 
Aaah, obviously I'll have to wait at least till evening ...


----------



## KimW

violets2217 said:


> ETA: cleaning up the soap I cut this morning and found a cute sad little family of bears... can you see it!?!?!
> View attachment 57107
> 
> I’m done for the night! Sweet dreams!


I see the bears!!   Haaaaa


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Juggsy said:


> hope this works. This was posted by my friend's daughter.  Unfortunately, it doesn't show the whole gift. I did ask why (actually asked if she could take a photo for me) and she said, "mum already took half of it to the bathroom, this just the leftovers"
> 
> My only soapy adventure today was ringing an old supplier to get my account working again and putting my first wholesale raw ingredient order in since January 2013. Felt very surreal as I have been paying retail since (the last market I did was in May 2013) and really didn't think I'd do it again ever.
> 
> View attachment 57074



.


----------



## Adobehead

Mobjack Bay said:


> @Tara_H Here’s a teaser.  The pink is rhubarb root (highest concentration of colorant-infused oil I added for this colorant), with palmarosa that accelerated the trace. The purplish blue is the second lowest alkanet oil concentration I used, with eos pepermint and lavender.
> 
> View attachment 57078


oooooooooh, peppermint and lavender, I have never tried that!  Why not?  The pink is so pretty!  One of mine was too strong and looked like liver.  That is the perfect shade of strawberry ice cream pink.  Love it.


----------



## Zing

The soapy thing I did today was to make soap!!  Lord know I like me some swirling action but I kept it simple today and made a gardeners/mechanics soap.  Just the bare minimum of dishes to clean in a day or two.  I know @Misschief likes to throw in everything but the kitchen sink so by comparison I am a model of restraint with just 3 exfoliants -- coffee grounds, poppy seeds, and shredded loofah.  And fun fact -- because of this forum -- I learned that loofahs do not just magically appear in a store but actually come from plants!  Whoodathunkit?!  I also got my scent from this forum -- @Mobjack Bay maybe? -- rosemary/litsea/basil essential oils.  The color is from using brewed coffee as my lye liquid, and 5% red palm oil (it may push the limits of "rustic" looking, I'm praying it doesn't venture into scatalogical territory!) . Still loving reaching in under the towels and feeling the gellin.'


----------



## msunnerstood

violets2217 said:


> I’ve been whipping stuff up left and right today! Lotion for my son, face cream, solid oil face cleanser, & deodorant for me. One of the thing than sucks about making your own products when you realize you’re almost out of everything...Time it takes to make it!  I also made some liquid shampoo and conditioner to test out! Kinda excited about that!
> View attachment 57106
> 
> Was gonna take pictures of all my other projects today, but they are sitting on the kitchen counter setting up, right in line with my challenge soaps. Can’t be disqualified and was to lazy to move them!
> ETA: cleaning up the soap I cut this morning and found a cute sad little family of bears... can you see it!?!?!
> View attachment 57107
> 
> I’m done for the night! Sweet dreams!



I see the bears! Adorable

Here's my soapy thing. I used my cricut to cut the vinyl for the front and made giftable crates. 2 bars of soap, a soap dish and a microfiber washcloth.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

After jury duty today I got a soap order ready to ship out in the morning' Yay .



msunnerstood said:


> I see the bears! Adorable
> 
> Here's my soapy thing. I used my cricut to create some giftable crates. 2 bars of soap, a soap dish and a microfiber washcloth.
> 
> View attachment 57141


Looks Great.


----------



## Catscankim

So far my soapy thing today was opening my box from wsp lol...lots of new to me goodies in there, such as some natural powders/colorants that im not experienced with, like indigo.

Plus i hit the shea butter sale, so 5lbs of that.

I also sold 4 bars of soap at work. She wanted charcoal soap for her mom for mothers day last week, but i didnt have any with me. I was really mad at myself for not having any in my bag, but she ended up wanting them anyway, so she bought all 4 that i brought with me tonight, so now i am mad at myself for not bringing more lol.

In my wsp box is a bottle is Lemongrass EO. When i used to sell for a company, the lemongrass soap was one of my top sellers. I personally hate it lol. I think it smells like pledge, but everybodys sniffers are different.

Funny story. BECAUSE i hate lemongrass so much, i would only keep a bar or two in stock (had to buy myself, then sell my supply). Then ppl would start digging through looking for it. Who knew everybody didnt have the same taste as i do in scents lol.

I bought Lime eo, but i think i am gonna save that for butters and scrubs.

Wish i woulda planned more ahead with mothers day soaps, but i had a lot going on two months ago with the house. Christmas was big for me, so i gotta start doing more holiday planning.

Been soapmaking other than that, but not much photography lol.

Gonna buy a few tables and a tent so i can hit up the markets around here...I have been putting it off because its a little overwhelming for me with set up and planning, but i guess i gotta get started somehow lol. I already have one market that keeps asking about selling.


----------



## Juggsy

Adobehead said:


> oooooooooh, peppermint and lavender, I have never tried that!  Why not?  The pink is so pretty!  One of mine was too strong and looked like liver.  That is the perfect shade of strawberry ice cream pink.  Love it.


 other than banksia flower & lavender,  peppermint & lavender is one of the scents that everyone seems to love. 


Zing said:


> I am a model of restraint with just 3 exfoliants -- coffee grounds, poppy seeds, and shredded loofah.  And fun fact -- because of this forum -- I learned that loofahs do not just magically appear in a store but actually come from plants!  Whoodathunkit?!  I


 if you were in Australia,  I'd send you seeds. It's lovely to grow and easy to cure. Hates frost though so maybe you'd need to grow in hot house. 

I finally found time to cut my soap today. 

Does anyone store/cure their soap in a wine fridge? I purchased a second hand one a few years back for cheese and soap curing. I love it but when there's cheese in it, I can't put soap in it (my son doesn't like when I do). So, I'm using a polystyrene box for my soap at the moment as he is curing cheese. There has to be a way we can both cure our goods at the same time. Any suggestions?


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Juggsy said:


> Any suggestions?


Buy a second wine fridge second hand?
Seriously, I'm not too sure if there aren't better ways than a wine fridge for curing soap. How good is it in air exchange?


----------



## earlene

Maybe it's about humidity control?  But I prefer an open well ventilated area myself for curing soap. Still, some wine refrigerators do have fans that circulate the cool air while removing any air that is too warm for the wind.  I don't think the cheaper ones are as efficient as the more expensive ones, however.


ResolvableOwl said:


> Buy a second wine fridge second hand?
> Seriously, I'm not too sure if there aren't better ways than a wine fridge for curing soap. How good is it in air exchange?


----------



## Jersey Girl

I finally made salt bars. Wish I had done it a year ago, lol. I used 80% CO and 40% salt, so maybe I’ll be able to try them in 6 months.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Catscankim said:


> So far my soapy thing today was opening my box from wsp lol...lots of new to me goodies in there, such as some natural powders/colorants that im not experienced with, like indigo.
> 
> Plus i hit the shea butter sale, so 5lbs of that.
> 
> I also sold 4 bars of soap at work. She wanted charcoal soap for her mom for mothers day last week, but i didnt have any with me. I was really mad at myself for not having any in my bag, but she ended up wanting them anyway, so she bought all 4 that i brought with me tonight, so now i am mad at myself for not bringing more lol.
> 
> In my wsp box is a bottle is Lemongrass EO. When i used to sell for a company, the lemongrass soap was one of my top sellers. I personally hate it lol. I think it smells like pledge, but everybodys sniffers are different.
> 
> Funny story. BECAUSE i hate lemongrass so much, i would only keep a bar or two in stock (had to buy myself, then sell my supply). Then ppl would start digging through looking for it. Who knew everybody didnt have the same taste as i do in scents lol.
> 
> I bought Lime eo, but i think i am gonna save that for butters and scrubs.
> 
> Wish i woulda planned more ahead with mothers day soaps, but i had a lot going on two months ago with the house. Christmas was big for me, so i gotta start doing more holiday planning.
> 
> Been soapmaking other than that, but not much photography lol.
> 
> Gonna buy a few tables and a tent so i can hit up the markets around here...I have been putting it off because its a little overwhelming for me with set up and planning, but i guess i gotta get started somehow lol. I already have one market that keeps asking about selling.


Good luck w/ the open markets' I'm thinking of doing that too' but I've put it off.  where is the Sale on Shea Butter?



Jersey Girl said:


> I finally made salt bars. Wish I had done it a year ago, lol. I used 80% CO and 40% salt, so maybe I’ll be able to try them in 6 months.View attachment 57145


Love the color & shape of your Bars. Is the rectangle shape a three dimensional mold?.


----------



## Zing

Catscankim said:


> In my wsp box is a bottle is Lemongrass EO. When i used to sell for a company, the lemongrass soap was one of my top sellers. I personally hate it lol. I think it smells like pledge, but everybodys sniffers are different.
> 
> Funny story. BECAUSE i hate lemongrass so much, i would only keep a bar or two in stock (had to buy myself, then sell my supply). Then ppl would start digging through looking for it. Who knew everybody didnt have the same taste as i do in scents lol.


Personal preferences are fascinating to me.  Lemongrass EO is one of my all time FAVORITES!  My favorite soap is rosemary and lemongrass.  It's also the most popular and requested soap  among my friends and recipients.  

Now if you can excuse me for some unsolicited advice said with great affection.  I'm sensing a lot of self-criticism in your post.  If 2020 taught me anything, it is to be more gentle with myself and others BECAUSE WE'VE ALL JUST SURVIVED A FREAKING GLOBAL PANDEMIC!!  Blue ribbons for everyone!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

@Zing 
I too love Lemongrass EO' It has a strong self life in my soap which  I love. Your combo of LG & Rosemary blend sounds wonderful. Blue Ribbons for you too. .  sorry no blue ribbon emoji,  I had to choose a blue heart.


----------



## MrsZ

I used to make lemongrass lip balm. And we had beehives we cared for. Lemongrass is about the closest thing to their "this is home" pheromone, so anytime we wore it working the bees we'd have bees around our faces constantly.


----------



## Jersey Girl

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Love the color & shape of your Bars. Is the rectangle shape a three dimensional mold?.



No, it’s one I got on Amazon. I had seen another member use it and I loved the shape. I think it was @Misschief or @msunnerstood. I apologize as my brain isn’t working like it used to. Lol. 






Zing said:


> Personal preferences are fascinating to me.  Lemongrass EO is one of my all time FAVORITES!  My favorite soap is rosemary and lemongrass.  It's also the most popular and requested soap  among my friends and recipients.
> 
> Now if you can excuse me for some unsolicited advice said with great affection.  I'm sensing a lot of self-criticism in your post.  If 2020 taught me anything, it is to be more gentle with myself and others BECAUSE WE'VE ALL JUST SURVIVED A FREAKING GLOBAL PANDEMIC!!  Blue ribbons for everyone!



I love lemongrass too. In fact, the salt bars I just made are a combo of lemongrass EO and Lemongrass FO. I agree we all need a trophy for the last year.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Jersey Girl said:


> No, it’s one I got on Amazon. I had seen another member use it and I loved the shape. I think it was @Misschief or @msunnerstood. I apologize as my brain isn’t working like it used to. Lol. View attachment 57146


Thank you' really appreciate it.


----------



## maryloucb

Catscankim said:


> In my wsp box is a bottle is Lemongrass EO. When i used to sell for a company, the lemongrass soap was one of my top sellers. I personally hate it lol. I think it smells like pledge, but everybodys sniffers are different.


I also love lemongrass--in fact my soapy thing I did yesterday was get all my ingredients ready to make a matcha coconut milk soap scented with lemongrass and lime!


----------



## Zing

MrsZ said:


> I used to make lemongrass lip balm. And we had beehives we cared for. Lemongrass is about the closest thing to their "this is home" pheromone, so anytime we wore it working the bees we'd have bees around our faces constantly.


My son is about to graduate from college, but when he was a teenager, he was a beekeeper in our backyard.  They are fascinating creatures.  We got to know the bees so well that we could recognize which were his and which were not when we were out and about the neighborhood.  People were often shocked to learn that there were bee hives in our backyard smack in the middle of Chicago.  It was like learning about the soaper community (_we are everywhere!!)  _-- we had no idea how many urban beehives were around.  The honey was wonderful while it lasted.  I miss those days.


----------



## Ladka

I like lemongrass FO so much I always have a bottle or two at home. There's rarely a batch without it.


----------



## TashaBird

I feel like I’ve been away so long I’ll never catch up. That goes for soaping and this thread!
I thought I had 5-6 soaps that needed to be photoed and posted on my website. I had FIFTEEN! AND new lotion bars and balms. Holy smokes!! It took a few hours, but inventory is up to date, posted online, and initial social media post made. 
WHEW!
Meanwhile, I actually managed to make a soap. If base ingredients hadn’t been sitting there prepped (for a month!) I probably wouldn’t have gotten around to it. The day started by playing with soap dough because it’s my favorite! But after 3 tries, and almost breaking my extruder disc, I had to completely change my plan for what I was going to make. It took on a life of it’s own. But, it was fun fun fun!


----------



## Zing

So that was a surprise.  I came home from work, unwrapped my loaves, got the cutter out, was anxious to post photos of my gardener/mechanic soap and prepped my trusty terrycloth towel backdrop.  The first loaf popped right out but was _very_ warm to the touch.  That's a new one -- I've always unmolded 24 hours later.  It took everything in me to put it back and put the cutter away.  This patience stuff is for the birds.


----------



## cjkeller

Today I made an iced coffee soap (M&P).  It's setting up tonight so I'll cut it up tomorrow.  I purposely didn't use vanilla color stabilizer because I want it to turn brown on its own (my own goofy experiment).  Making the ice cubes was fun!  I think next time, I'll use a tiny paddle-like tool that I got with micas to help flood the tiny cavities in the mold.  Tomorrow, I'll shrink wrap soap and make a valiant attempt at a Christmas swirl.


----------



## MrsZ

cjkeller said:


> Today I made an iced coffee soap (M&P).  It's setting up tonight so I'll cut it up tomorrow.  I purposely didn't use vanilla color stabilizer because I want it to turn brown on its own (my own goofy experiment).  Making the ice cubes was fun!  I think next time, I'll use a tiny paddle-like tool that I got with micas to help flood the tiny cavities in the mold.  Tomorrow, I'll shrink wrap soap and make a valiant attempt at a Christmas swirl.


I'd love to see a picture of your soap! It sounds amazing!

I unmolded a goats milk and honey soap that I made yesterday. It's fun using the same recipe and tweaking it with different liquids, additives and such. Each batch is turning out just a little bit nicer I think. At least nicer looking.


----------



## TashaBird

Zing said:


> So that was a surprise.  I came home from work, unwrapped my loaves, got the cutter out, was anxious to post photos of my gardener/mechanic soap and prepped my trusty terrycloth towel backdrop.  The first loaf popped right out but was _very_ warm to the touch.  That's a new one -- I've always unmolded 24 hours later.  It took everything in me to put it back and put the cutter away.  This patience stuff is for the birds.


The loaf I just cut was still warm. Why put it back?

After several miserable fails at the embed I wanted to make, I finally just slapped this together. It’s scented MaM Palo Santo, which smells nothing like palo santo, but smells better in soap than OOB. This soap just had a kind of its own. Also, some weird little white bumps that I don’t think are stearic spots, but maybe. 
Maybe I’ll call it: Emerald Coast, or high moon.


----------



## Zing

TashaBird said:


> The loaf I just cut was still warm. Why put it back?
> 
> After several miserable fails at the embed I wanted to make, I finally just slapped this together. It’s scented MaM Palo Santo, which smells nothing like palo santo, but smells better in soap than OOB. This soap just had a kind of its own. Also, some weird little white bumps that I don’t think are stearic spots, but maybe.
> Maybe I’ll call it: Emerald Coast, or high moon.


I don't know why I put it back.  I never have encountered that before but it seemed like it was missing its cozy little fort under the towel pile.  
Great green soap there!  It looks like it could glow in the dark!


----------



## cjkeller

MrsZ said:


> I'd love to see a picture of your soap! It sounds amazing!


WELL... I realized a lot in this little experiment.  Excitement can totally turn one's brain off in the zeal to make the soap.  I probably should have made 2 batches of the little ice cubes.  And, in melting the base for the soap I used a clear base instead of the coffee base that I'd intended to use!  Hmph.  The good news is that my son loves the scent, I got good experience using the itty bitty soap mold and it will still turn darker... just not as dark as I'd hoped for!  LOL!


----------



## MrsZ

cjkeller said:


> WELL... I realized a lot in this little experiment.  Excitement can totally turn one's brain off in the zeal to make the soap.  I probably should have made 2 batches of the little ice cubes.  And, in melting the base for the soap I used a clear base instead of the coffee base that I'd intended to use!  Hmph.  The good news is that my son loves the scent, I got good experience using the itty bitty soap mold and it will still turn darker... just not as dark as I'd hoped for!  LOL!


It's still cool looking! And I'm sure it smells wonderful.


----------



## cjkeller

MrsZ said:


> It's still cool looking! And I'm sure it smells wonderful.


You're very kind to say that.  My son scooped up one of the bars of soap and said that he might just take a bath before dinner with his new coffee soap!  It's nice having a live-in fan!  LOL!


----------



## Tara_H

In soapy news, I've finished my cross cut sled for the table saw! (Bear with me...)



Now that I can get much more accurate cuts, I'm all set up to make my own custom soap moulds! (See?   )

But first I practiced with a simple little project and made myself a beveler to my preferred spec.  There's one straight blade which I can adjust for depth of cut from about 2mm to 5mm, which seems to be plenty, in testing. I also ground out a second blade to make a roundover profile with shoulders, and I like it a lot!



These ancillary projects are great for doing soapy things without actually generating new soap!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Tara_H said:


> In soapy news, I've finished my cross cut sled for the table saw! (Bear with me...)
> View attachment 57198
> 
> 
> Now that I can get much more accurate cuts, I'm all set up to make my own custom soap moulds! (See?   )
> 
> But first I practiced with a simple little project and made myself a beveler to my preferred spec.  There's one straight blade which I can adjust for depth of cut from about 2mm to 5mm, which seems to be plenty, in testing. I also ground out a second blade to make a roundover profile with shoulders, and I like it a lot!
> View attachment 57199
> 
> 
> These ancillary projects are great for doing soapy things without actually generating new soap!


Thats awesome'   



TashaBird said:


> The loaf I just cut was still warm. Why put it back?
> 
> After several miserable fails at the embed I wanted to make, I finally just slapped this together. It’s scented MaM Palo Santo, which smells nothing like palo santo, but smells better in soap than OOB. This soap just had a kind of its own. Also, some weird little white bumps that I don’t think are stearic spots, but maybe.
> Maybe I’ll call it: Emerald Coast, or high moon.


Love the vibrant color' Wow


----------



## TashaBird

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Love the vibrant color' Wow


I did a ITPS with 3 greens (none of which is herb green) but I love the neon green! All from NS.


----------



## KimW

Tara_H said:


> I also ground out a second blade to make a roundover profile with shoulders


 I can't fathom where to even begin to do this.  I am blown away at your skill.  Please come visit me and bring all your tools too.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Today I made my 1st "in pot wonder design" for our May challenge' yay i'm in' here is the catch I'm only having one go at it' so however my design turns out It's gonna be entered in the challenge. I also used powered goat milk for the first time' wasn't quite sure if I did that right either' I added a little distilled water to it mixed real well then add'ed to hot oils. so hope it turns out.  either way Soap smells great.


----------



## violets2217

Was practicing my procrastination skills , so I ran to Dollar Tree and got some more spatulas and found some pretty contact paper. Decided to use it to make my molds prettier... and a little easier to keep the outsides clean. Since they are wood it will be easy to change and replace the contact paper. Went a head and lined them to so when I make more soap they are ready to go! I really did not want to vacuum and mop the floors or do laundry!


----------



## ResolvableOwl

There still was that box with a salted-out lump of soap standing around for at least a month, I just haven't had the incentive to care about them. Planing slivers, soap scraps, and a few questionable experiments etc., some from the phase where I played a lot with red palm oil. They have stood outside, and changed their colour to something similar to rotting flesh.
High time to salt-rebatch a second time! Gosh, was I surprised to see the soap curds swimming on top of the murky brown salt brine in such a beautiful bright orange!


Tomorrow when cooled down but still soft, I'll squeeze this mash into silicone moulds for handy pieces. A late second life for these waste soaps to end up as boring (or not so boring?) everyday household soaps. Cradle-to-cradle!


----------



## Vicki C

Tara_H said:


> In soapy news, I've finished my cross cut sled for the table saw! (Bear with me...)
> View attachment 57198
> 
> 
> Now that I can get much more accurate cuts, I'm all set up to make my own custom soap moulds! (See?   )
> 
> But first I practiced with a simple little project and made myself a beveler to my preferred spec.  There's one straight blade which I can adjust for depth of cut from about 2mm to 5mm, which seems to be plenty, in testing. I also ground out a second blade to make a roundover profile with shoulders, and I like it a lot!
> View attachment 57199
> 
> 
> These ancillary projects are great for doing soapy things without actually generating new soap!


You are one skilled woman! I am very impressed.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

violets2217 said:


> Was practicing my procrastination skills , so I ran to Dollar Tree and got some more spatulas and found some pretty contact paper. Decided to use it to make my molds prettier... and a little easier to keep the outsides clean. Since they are wood it will be easy to change and replace the contact paper. Went a head and lined them to so when I make more soap they are ready to go! I really did not want to vacuum and mop the floors or do laundry!
> View attachment 57231


Pretty Box's like the print. Much more fun then housework'


----------



## Guspuppy

Tara_H said:


> In soapy news, I've finished my cross cut sled for the table saw! (Bear with me...)
> View attachment 57198
> 
> 
> Now that I can get much more accurate cuts, I'm all set up to make my own custom soap moulds! (See?   )
> 
> But first I practiced with a simple little project and made myself a beveler to my preferred spec.  There's one straight blade which I can adjust for depth of cut from about 2mm to 5mm, which seems to be plenty, in testing. I also ground out a second blade to make a roundover profile with shoulders, and I like it a lot!
> View attachment 57199
> 
> 
> These ancillary projects are great for doing soapy things without actually generating new soap!



I am in awe of you. That is all.


----------



## Catscankim

I just finished a batch of lemongrass soap. I didn't use any colorants or anything even though I had them ready. The specs for the EO said discolors to yellow, so at the last minute I decided to not add anything at all and pour into my square ish mold and do a crinkle cut (tomorrow).

My lord, I am so used to fighting with misbehaving colors and FO's that I wasn't prepared for the long time it took to trace to pour (and the small amt of dishes).. This was the most relaxing soap session I have ever encountered LOL. The most stressful part was going to get a mold for over-pour. I came back to the batter and it was still nice. I'm like "really? rice up or something. Make this interesting" LMBO. "I swear I will go pee and you are going to be soap on a stick, right?" Nope, perfectly behaved batter.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Looky look! Cut my ‘Candy Apple’ soap today. Used Macintosh Apple FO from Candle Science which smells like a lovely fresh apple (not cinnamon).


----------



## ResolvableOwl

KiwiMoose said:


> Macintosh Apple FO from Candle Science which smells like a lovely fresh apple


Until 10 seconds ago, I didn't know that there is not only the Apple, Inc. _computer_ called Macintosh, but also an Malus domestica _fruit variety_ of that name. I mean, things like “new car” FOs are a thing too, and I'd be not very surprised if someone sells perfumes/FOs/diffuser essences to Steve Jobs disciples, which remind them from camping in front of the Apple stores to get the latest iPhone.


----------



## Basil

KiwiMoose said:


> Looky look! Cut my ‘Candy Apple’ soap today. Used Macintosh Apple FO from Candle Science which smells like a lovely fresh apple (not cinnamon).
> View attachment 57237


Those are so cool!


----------



## GemstonePony

KiwiMoose said:


> Looky look! Cut my ‘Candy Apple’ soap today. Used Macintosh Apple FO from Candle Science which smells like a lovely fresh apple (not cinnamon).
> View attachment 57237


There's a MacIntosh apple fragrance? We had a MacIntosh apple tree on our property where I grew up! Our tree produced a lot of small apples. I didn't like them raw as much since we had other apple varieties that were less tart, but they were my little sister's favorites. They make the best applesauce, and their skin is so red it dyes the applesauce pink, so we could always see which jars of applesauce were MacIntosh. I'm very tempted to make a MacIntosh apple soap for the sake of nostalgia!
Also, it feels very fitting to be taking this trip down memory lane. I'll be packing up soap and making my best body butter and lotion recipes for my parents to take to that same sister this weekend.


----------



## Quanta

Tara_H said:


> In soapy news, I've finished my cross cut sled for the table saw! (Bear with me...)
> View attachment 57198
> 
> 
> Now that I can get much more accurate cuts, I'm all set up to make my own custom soap moulds! (See?   )
> 
> But first I practiced with a simple little project and made myself a beveler to my preferred spec.  There's one straight blade which I can adjust for depth of cut from about 2mm to 5mm, which seems to be plenty, in testing. I also ground out a second blade to make a roundover profile with shoulders, and I like it a lot!
> View attachment 57199
> 
> 
> These ancillary projects are great for doing soapy things without actually generating new soap!


I _just_ had my saw out for a different project, and _after _everything was all put away I thought about making soap molds. *smacks forehead*
Oh well, it's not hard to get it back out again, it stays in my kitchen because that's where I use it most often (it is waaaay too hot in my garage!), but still, I do have to move furniture around a bit to make space for it when I use it. I found a few small pieces of plywood among my scraps that will do for the molds I need.
I have a silicone loaf mold liner from Bramble Berry, and I need to make molds that use milk cartons as liners for pull-through soap. I should get on that soon.

Tara, I do like the profiled beveler, it looks very professional.


----------



## violets2217

Tara_H said:


> But first I practiced with a simple little project and made myself a beveler to my preferred spec. There's one straight blade which I can adjust for depth of cut from about 2mm to 5mm, which seems to be plenty, in testing. I also ground out a second blade to make a roundover profile with shoulders, and I like it a lot!


Can I put an order in for one of these? Please & Thank You! Although, I would really like to purchase your detailed instructions!!! lol! I really LOVE the rounded beveled edges! You are very skilled!!!


----------



## maryloucb

Cut my matcha coconut milk soap scented with lemongrass and lime essential oils.




...aaaand I made a coffee soap with orange essential oil, colored with cocoa. It’s my first attempt at ombré, we’ll see how it worked in a couple of days!


----------



## Misschief

I'm in the middle of making a batch of Cucumber Mint soap. I sold out of the last batch; I was quite surprised at how popular it was and was caught short. I'm just waiting for the oils to cool.


----------



## maryloucb

Misschief said:


> I'm in the middle of making a batch of Cucumber Mint soap. I sold out of the last batch; I was quite surprised at how popular it was and was caught short. I'm just waiting for the oils to cool.


That sounds amazing! Is that peppermint or spearmint?


----------



## MrsZ

My husband is super supportive of all of my hobbies. He surprised me with this soap mold and cutter set. I've been using a cut off graham cracker box for my 1 pound mold, and it's been driving me nuts. Now I have nice 1 pound molds to use.


----------



## Misschief

maryloucb said:


> That sounds amazing! Is that peppermint or spearmint?


hehehe...  yes! It's equal parts peppermint and spearmint. As soon as my customers smell the spearmint, they're sold.


----------



## maryloucb

Misschief said:


> hehehe...  yes! It's equal parts peppermint and spearmint. As soon as my customers smell the spearmint, they're sold.


Yessss!! I love spearmint!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Misschief said:


> hehehe...  yes! It's equal parts peppermint and spearmint. As soon as my customers smell the spearmint, they're sold.


I love spearmint too.  Don't think i can get that FO here, but i can get cucumber, so maybe I'll mix it with my spearmint EO?


----------



## Misschief

KiwiMoose said:


> I love spearmint too.  Don't think i can get that FO here, but i can get cucumber, so maybe I'll mix it with my spearmint EO?


I used EO... both peppermint and spearmint.


----------



## KiwiMoose

MrsZ said:


> My husband is super supportive of all of my hobbies. He surprised me with this soap mold and cutter set. I've been using a cut off graham cracker box for my 1 pound mold, and it's been driving me nuts. Now I have nice 1 pound molds to use.


what a sweetheart!


----------



## melonpan

I haven't being soaping for a few months now (work and a few other projects which took priority got in the way, plus I honestly made so much soap between December and February!), but today has been a forum-catch-up day and inventory day to prep for the next batch


----------



## Tara_H

Brought my brother his birthday present - this was the final haul:




He seemed pretty pleased with them, a general win, I believe! 

I also took delivery of some new FO and EO samples from Poland, including a bread scented one which is surprisingly convincing! No idea what I'll use it for, I just ordered it from pure curiosity...


----------



## KimW

Tara_H said:


> Brought my brother his birthday present - this was the final haul:
> View attachment 57289
> 
> 
> He seemed pretty pleased with them, a general win, I believe!
> 
> I also took delivery of some new FO and EO samples from Poland, including a bread scented one which is surprisingly convincing! No idea what I'll use it for, I just ordered it from pure curiosity...


Beautiful!!!  Very nice, nice, nice.  What a lovely sister.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Sourdough soap! A cold-and-rainy-Europe-twist on triple rice soap, and indie attitude to sodium lactate addition at the same time. Cast in bread loaf silicone moulds dusted with cocoa powder.

If the weather weren't been that rainy today (and I weren't been that lazy), I'd have bought liquid sourdough extract to liquefy HP soap batter after cooking (No fears that I suddenly have become proponent of industrial baking additives: for the bread I _eat_, I have my own, alive, in-need-of-affection sourdough).


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Tara Such beautiful Birthday Gifts.


----------



## GemstonePony

Attempt 2 at Japanese Cherry Blossom soap is in the oven. My usual source of Rice Bran oil was out of it, so I checked 3 other stores before giving up on RBO and switching to a largely avocado oil based recipe. The FO yellows, so I added blue to my green, purple to pinks, and black to brown. I'm hoping I got the color corrections right, but I won't know until tomorrow.


----------



## Tara_H

ResolvableOwl said:


> Cast in bread loaf silicone moulds


Hmm, looking at those... I'm wondering how hard it would be to make a soap dough pretzel...? The hardest part would be imitating the effect of the dough rising, I think. And making it compact enough to actually use as soap, ofc.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

I must have that mini pretzel lying around somewhere that I shaped from concrete as a teen, with sand grains as salt lookalikes. Can't be harder than this (both figuratively and literally).


----------



## Mobjack Bay

This soap is going out to volunteers at a local non-profit.  I’m getting faster at labeling as I hone in on fewer recipes, but it still takes a lot of time.  On the up side, I’m clearing out 20 lbs of soap!


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Tara_H said:


> how hard it would be to make a soap dough pretzel...?


----------



## GemstonePony

Japanese Cherry Blossom attempt 2 is cut. I'm at least getting the colors right, but I'm not happy with the design, so I'm going to try another design once I've got more FO. Made my best face lotion yet today, so I'm very happy about that. I also packed and labeled some items for my parents to take to my sister when they visit her this week. However, she won't use heavily fragranced things, weirdly shaped soap, soap that isn't mild enough, or anything with preservatives. So, I'm sending my only soap that mostly fits the bill, and a fragrance-free oil-only body butter, and a lip balm, all labeled and packaged. Not perfectly professional, but I'm happy with it as a hobbyist.


----------



## maryloucb

Coffee soap cut. Overall I’m pretty happy with it, although there are definitely some wonky spots. I used espresso as water replacement, then added instant coffee and a little cocoa to the middle layer and cocoa to the bottom layer.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Black linen and Amber soap cut:


----------



## KimW

Mobjack Bay said:


> This soap is going out to volunteers at a local non-profit.  I’m getting faster at labeling as I hone in on fewer recipes, but it still takes a lot of time.  On the up side, I’m clearing out 20 lbs of soap!
> 
> View attachment 57325


Oh that is a lovely haul and a lovely way to clear out some soap!


----------



## KimW

GemstonePony said:


> Japanese Cherry Blossom attempt 2 is cut. I'm at least getting the colors right, but I'm not happy with the design, so I'm going to try another design once I've got more FO. Made my best face lotion yet today, so I'm very happy about that. I also packed and labeled some items for my parents to take to my sister when they visit her this week. However, she won't use heavily fragranced things, weirdly shaped soap, soap that isn't mild enough, or anything with preservatives. So, I'm sending my only soap that mostly fits the bill, and a fragrance-free oil-only body butter, and a lip balm, all labeled and packaged. Not perfectly professional, but I'm happy with it as a hobbyist.


I think it does look professional and beautiful.  I'd be thrilled to get such a pretty package!


----------



## ResolvableOwl

@GemstonePony This is “acceptable” . Any degree of putting more effort in a “professional” appearance will only question the DIYness.


----------



## GemstonePony

KimW said:


> I think it does look professional and beautiful.  I'd be thrilled to get such a pretty package!


Thank you very much!


ResolvableOwl said:


> @GemstonePony This is “acceptable” . Any degree of putting more effort in a “professional” appearance will only question the DIYness.


Thank you! I'm a bit of a perfectionist, so my slightly off-centered labels and inconsistent handwriting bother me probably more than they should.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Mobjack Bay
So very generous of you' I'm sure your soap will bring much joy to all thats lucky enough to indulge. They look beautiful.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

ResolvableOwl said:


> View attachment 57337


Wow'  looks like a real pretzel.... Most impressive


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

KiwiMoose said:


> Black linen and Amber soap cut:
> View attachment 57340


very pretty.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Waiting for my Bergamot Tea Soap to cool down so I can cut it  Let me just say I replaced All liquid w/ Tea & It Heated Up In The Lye & Didn't Smell Good' I Tried To Color The Brownish Hue To Green' Ugh That Was A Mistake' It Resembled PooPoo In Color ' Next Time I'll Leave It Natural, Thought The Color Morphed To A Subtle Green Thank Goodness For That, As For The Swirly Color I Lightened It W/ TD & It Lightened The Soap Nicely.
For Scent I used The "Citrus Notes & A Hint Of Lavender' Keeping It All EO'S.

I Order Bergamot EO Yesterday From Amazon' I Haven't Had Some In A Long Time, I Think It Would Of Been Nice To Scent The Soap W/ It, I'll Use It For The Next Batch , I Do Find Their EO Prices Reasonable W/ Free Shipping & Quality Is Good IMHO. I'll Post Pictures After The Cut Even If Its Not Pretty .    I Ordered More Colors Yesterday From Nurture Soaps, Love Their Neon Micas & FO's.
I'll Close On This Note . 

Ok this is the Soap' smells good' looks like an ugle duckling w/ white spots & all. not lye I tested it. no zap' it just looks like it could be the TD not mixed good enough or the Goat Milk Dunno .  its name " Sour Lemons" bahaha  .


----------



## KimW

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Waiting for my Bergamot Tea Soap to cool down so I can cut it Let me just say I replaced All liquid w/ Tea & It Heated Up In The Lye & Didn't Smell Good



Oh no!  I had to laugh at your write-up, but I'm so sorry, Peachy.  I've never experienced a bad smell when using Earl Grey for my lye water, but I still feel I've led you astray!  I will say I've never tried to add another color when I've used tea.  Also, just the tea color does fade by the time it cools but then that faded color remains.  Sorry you ended up with poo-poo soap!

I find that bergamot EO sticks nicely in CP soap.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Wow'  looks like a real pretzel.... Most impressive



I was at enough bakeries from enough villages (Baden, Bavaria, Alsace, Tyrol…) which all claim to be the most original origin of the pretzel (or the most capitalistic capitals of today's pretzel culture). So I have some self-confidence on this under my belt . Watching bakers juggle the dough strings into shape is somewhere between meditative, puzzling, and witnessing magic – it's not as if I hadn't tried it myself (from wheat dough for edible pretzels), but I'll leave these to the experts and stay with my clumsy tilting and squeezing for soap pretzels.

By the way, pretzel bakers are somewhat close relatives to soapmakers: they are handling lye too, and they are divided into two equally emotional factions, fallen out with each other over the inclusion of lard.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

@ Kim W Not Even Worry' You gave perfect in-site & glad you did.   I'm hoping for a scent to be resurrected in beautiful Bergamont & Citrus .  

Who knows' I bet the scent turns out fantastic' I does smell good in the Ice chest when I opened the lid to check it.  maybe my tea was to strong' thats why the pungent lye scent? dunno.  
yes I'm making it again' do you use straight Tea Replacement for water?


----------



## KimW

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Maybe my tea was to strong' thats why the pungent lye scent? dunno.


Sweet and dear Peachy, as always.  Perhaps, yes the pungent lye scent was from strong tea...?  I do like me a good strong cup of tea though.     I'm glad it at least smells good now!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

ResolvableOwl said:


> I was at enough bakeries from enough villages (Baden, Bavaria, Alsace, Tyrol…) which all claim to be the most original origin of the pretzel (or the most capitalistic capitals of today's pretzel culture). So I have some self-confidence on this under my belt . Watching bakers juggle the dough strings into shape is somewhere between meditative, puzzling, and witnessing magic – it's not as if I hadn't tried it myself (from wheat dough for edible pretzels), but I'll leave these to the experts and stay with my clumsy tilting and squeezing for soap pretzels.
> 
> By the way, pretzel bakers are somewhat close relatives to soapmakers: they are handling lye too, and they are divided into two equally emotional factions, fallen out with each other over the inclusion of lard.


Thats so interesting Pretzels are cooked in Lye Water' ( I Think) I love a Hot Fresh Pretzel w/ Course Salt & Hot Cheese Dip For Dipping' OMG Drooling 
Of course it's all about the "Fats" In pretzels its lard' hmmm What's the deciding factor in Lard?


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

"Some more Soap Humor "
we all have them Ugly ducklings soap's mishaps.  Thought Id post this one' It looks like a Deli Cutlet  I named it according, lol bawhaha Cause it looks like A Meat Deli Cutlet & Its The Size Of A Hocky Pock! I Named This One
⬇⬇ View Picture. on a good note This Deli Cutlet Smells Fab!!!


----------



## maryloucb

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> "Some more Soap Humor "
> we all have them Ugly ducklings soap's mishaps.  Thought Id post this one' It looks like a Deli Cutlet  I named it according, lol bawhaha Cause it looks like A Meat Deli Cutlet & Its The Size Of A Hocky Pock! I Named This One
> ⬇⬇ View Picture. on a good note This Deli Cutlet Smells Fab!!!


Oh my gosh--you've just inspired me for coaches gifts for my son's hockey team next year!! Colored with activated charcoal!!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

maryloucb said:


> Oh my gosh--you've just inspired me for coaches gifts for my son's hockey team next year!! Colored with activated charcoal!!


Yay' love it when us Soapers do this.


----------



## Zing

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> "Some more Soap Humor "
> we all have them Ugly ducklings soap's mishaps.  Thought Id post this one' It looks like a Deli Cutlet  I named it according, lol bawhaha Cause it looks like A Meat Deli Cutlet & Its The Size Of A Hocky Pock! I Named This One
> ⬇⬇ View Picture. on a good note This Deli Cutlet Smells Fab!!!


Did you post the right photo?  I'm looking for the ugly and the mishaps??!!  Still looking....  

Now, here's ugly _and_ I'll show off my dancing funnel skills:


----------



## Tara_H

Zing said:


> Did you post the right photo?  I'm looking for the ugly and the mishaps??!!  Still looking....
> 
> Now, here's ugly _and_ I'll show off my dancing funnel skills:


Very Willy Wonka!


----------



## MrsZ

I cut my cocoa-mint soap today. My first swirl. It got a little too thick before I poured the cocoa powder color and didn't quite swirl properly, but I think it's pretty.


----------



## KimW

MrsZ said:


> I cut my cocoa-mint soap today. My first swirl. It got a little too thick before I poured the cocoa powder color and didn't quite swirl properly, but I think it's pretty.


I like it!  Looks like marble.  Beautiful.


----------



## MrsZ

KimW said:


> I like it!  Looks like marble.  Beautiful.


Thanks.  Hopefully it'll be even better next time.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Zing said:


> Did you post the right photo?  I'm looking for the ugly and the mishaps??!!  Still looking....
> 
> Now, here's ugly _and_ I'll show off my dancing funnel skills:


love your Ugly too' as the saying go's misery loves company.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

MrsZ said:


> I cut my cocoa-mint soap today. My first swirl. It got a little too thick before I poured the cocoa powder color and didn't quite swirl properly, but I think it's pretty.


I think its pretty' good job.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Little Mint Mojitos:


----------



## TashaBird

These are finally ready to be packaged. The Awaken FO from NS held up really well. The detail in this design is kinda boggling my brain.


----------



## KimW

KiwiMoose said:


> Little Mint Mojitos:
> View attachment 57366


I know there's no coconut in a Mojito, but it reminds me of this


----------



## KimW

TashaBird said:


> These are finally ready to be packaged. The Awaken FO from NS held up really well. The detail in this design is kinda boggling my brain.


Tasha, your pull-through skills are just EPIC and beyond my imagination.  If there's ever a pull-through challenge I DO hope you enter so we can see even more of your work.


----------



## KiwiMoose

TashaBird said:


> These are finally ready to be packaged. The Awaken FO from NS held up really well. The detail in this design is kinda boggling my brain. View attachment 57367


Boggling mine too! It's amazing!
For me - it doesn't matter what design I use for the plates, they all look kinda the same.


----------



## Zing

MrsZ said:


> I cut my cocoa-mint soap today. My first swirl. It got a little too thick before I poured the cocoa powder color and didn't quite swirl properly, but I think it's pretty.


This is _purr-tee!!_  You are on your way!  Congrats on the swirl job!  Love it and wanna eat it!


TashaBird said:


> These are finally ready to be packaged. The Awaken FO from NS held up really well. The detail in this design is kinda boggling my brain. View attachment 57367


@TashaBird I am stunned beyond all get out and have no words.  Epic.  If there was a prize for a post with the mostness and awesomeness this one by far deserves it.  I can't even.  I can't even.  Simple color combo but incredibly complex design.  Now I'm gonna sound like my sister who annoys me for displaying my soap instead of using my soap but if I got your soap, I'd shellac it and hang it on the wall.  You better be charging top dollar for this, Woman!  Wow, you just made my week!


----------



## Zing

So this is sooooo far off soapiness topic but kinda soap tangential or maybe not.  Since I have moved to this strange new land called Minnesota I have discovered a surprise gardening nemesis:  voles (field mice).  They are little m------------ and like to eat the roots of my plants and make destructive tunnels,.  I swear I am in a Elmer Fudd/Bugs Bunny/Groundhogs Day cartoon where everything I try gets subverted.  Plant onions, new tunnel.  Distribute fox urine, new tunnel.  Tonight I read that they hate the smell of castor oil. Castor oil!  What?  I'm a soaper!  I have tons of castor oil!   Lord only knows what my neighbors are thinking but I have created a perimeter!!  Fingers crossed ....


----------



## GemstonePony

Zing said:


> So this is sooooo far off soapiness topic but kinda soap tangential or maybe not.  Since I have moved to this strange new land called Minnesota I have discovered a surprise gardening nemesis:  voles (field mice).  They are little m------------ and like to eat the roots of my plants and make destructive tunnels,.  I swear I am in a Elmer Fudd/Bugs Bunny/Groundhogs Day cartoon where everything I try gets subverted.  Plant onions, new tunnel.  Distribute fox urine, new tunnel.  Tonight I read that they hate the smell of castor oil. Castor oil!  What?  I'm a soaper!  I have tons of castor oil!   Lord only knows what my neighbors are thinking but I have created a perimeter!!  Fingers crossed ....


They eat grubs that eat your plant roots. If you're getting a ton of vole-tunnels, you have a grub problem. I can't remember what we used, but I know there's stuff on the market for killing grubs. One year we trapped/killed a lot of voles. And then next, our lawn died because the grubs ate all the roots that spring. So, we targeted the grubs, and never had a vole problem after that.


----------



## maryloucb

Zing said:


> So this is sooooo far off soapiness topic but kinda soap tangential or maybe not.  Since I have moved to this strange new land called Minnesota I have discovered a surprise gardening nemesis:  voles (field mice).  They are little m------------ and like to eat the roots of my plants and make destructive tunnels,.  I swear I am in a Elmer Fudd/Bugs Bunny/Groundhogs Day cartoon where everything I try gets subverted.  Plant onions, new tunnel.  Distribute fox urine, new tunnel.  Tonight I read that they hate the smell of castor oil. Castor oil!  What?  I'm a soaper!  I have tons of castor oil!   Lord only knows what my neighbors are thinking but I have created a perimeter!!  Fingers crossed ....


We have voles here in Colorado that make a mess of my yard as well! Let me know if the castor oil works! How did you apply it?


----------



## TashaBird

KiwiMoose said:


> Boggling mine too! It's amazing!
> For me - it doesn't matter what design I use for the plates, they all look kinda the same.


I just spent some time online looking at stencil designs that I sent to have made. I’m curious if I can get some different designs. But, they mostly all look like flowers.

@Zing #madetobeused one of my friends has a horde of my soaps displayed in his bathroom in the cellophane packaging.



KimW said:


> Tasha, your pull-through skills are just EPIC and beyond my imagination.  If there's ever a pull-through challenge I DO hope you enter so we can see even more of your work.


I think I just get lucky.


----------



## violets2217

TashaBird said:


> I just spent some time online looking at stencil designs that I sent to have made. I’m curious if I can get some different designs. But, they mostly all look like flowers.
> 
> @Zing #madetobeused one of my friends has a horde of my soaps displayed in his bathroom in the cellophane packaging.


I really like the geometric stencil designs... they are pretty cool! But I've only tried out 5 or so of my 12 stencils. I want more bears and can't even remember which one I used for that! LOL! I


----------



## Quanta

Today I finally got around to completing the soap molds I have been meaning to get around to for a while now...
Actually, I've been working on them a little at a time for the last three days. Between my miniscule attention span and sometimes not being able to stand for long periods of time, it took me a while but I did eventually get them done. Eventually.
The 2 pound loaf mold liner bows in a little which worried me at first but when I filled it with water, the sides popped right up. I am going to make another one without the silicone liner, bigger and with ends that can be moved for different size batches. I will have to line it with freezer paper but that's OK. 

The one for the quart size milk cartons is a little snug, but the first attempt was too loose. The carton is not square, it tends to collapse on itself diagonally. I cut the rabbets a little deeper to make the mold smaller (rabbets are the cuts in the corners that the piece next to it slots into, if that makes sense). Now the carton is held perfectly square but it does not glide out easily. I will either cut a hole in the bottom big enough to use a dowel or something to push it out, or I will cut slots in the sides at the top so I can grasp it and pull it out. It is not pushed in all the way in the picture, and when it is, the top of the mold reaches the top of the carton. What I might end up doing though is gluing another square of plywood on top, and then slicing the top off on my bandsaw 2-3cm from the top of the carton to make a lid to help insulate it for forcing gel. I was planning on covering the top with plastic wrap and then wrapping the whole thing in towels, but I dunno. I've never used one before so I don't know what features I'm supposed to be wishing I had included.    I did remember to make a base for it a little bigger than the width so it would be more stable.







The molds I made out of Pringles cans were super easy to make. All I had to do was eat Pringles. I am going to try the lollipop pour with those.



TashaBird said:


> I think I just get lucky.


Repeatedly, and with great consistency?


----------



## KiwiMoose

Quanta said:


> The molds I made out of Pringles cans were super easy to make. All I had to do was eat Pringles.


Happy to help out with that!


----------



## Quanta

KiwiMoose said:


> Happy to help out with that!


My husband sure was! I don't normally buy them unless I need the can for something or other.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Zing said:


> So this is sooooo far off soapiness topic but kinda soap tangential or maybe not.  Since I have moved to this strange new land called Minnesota I have discovered a surprise gardening nemesis:  voles (field mice).  They are little m------------ and like to eat the roots of my plants and make destructive tunnels,.  I swear I am in a Elmer Fudd/Bugs Bunny/Groundhogs Day cartoon where everything I try gets subverted.  Plant onions, new tunnel.  Distribute fox urine, new tunnel.  Tonight I read that they hate the smell of castor oil. Castor oil!  What?  I'm a soaper!  I have tons of castor oil!   Lord only knows what my neighbors are thinking but I have created a perimeter!!  Fingers crossed ....


I sure hope it helps,  keep-us posted.  I've gotta say I fully know how you feel
(little story)
I kept having to Re-Plant flowers under our tree that sets a ways from our kitchen window' due to the flowers dying or completely disappearing. After planting all these different flowers' the next Day as I was washing dishes I was admiring the beautiful flowers' then suddenly I noticed one flower begin to shake' I thought how strange only one  among many is shaking? then suddenly The Flower Completely Disappeared Straight Down In The Ground, truly unbelievable.  In my case it was a gopher or gopher's more likely.   .   Good Luck 



Quanta said:


> Today I finally got around to completing the soap molds I have been meaning to get around to for a while now...
> Actually, I've been working on them a little at a time for the last three days. Between my miniscule attention span and sometimes not being able to stand for long periods of time, it took me a while but I did eventually get them done. Eventually.
> The 2 pound loaf mold liner bows in a little which worried me at first but when I filled it with water, the sides popped right up. I am going to make another one without the silicone liner, bigger and with ends that can be moved for different size batches. I will have to line it with freezer paper but that's OK.
> 
> The one for the quart size milk cartons is a little snug, but the first attempt was too loose. The carton is not square, it tends to collapse on itself diagonally. I cut the rabbets a little deeper to make the mold smaller (rabbets are the cuts in the corners that the piece next to it slots into, if that makes sense). Now the carton is held perfectly square but it does not glide out easily. I will either cut a hole in the bottom big enough to use a dowel or something to push it out, or I will cut slots in the sides at the top so I can grasp it and pull it out. It is not pushed in all the way in the picture, and when it is, the top of the mold reaches the top of the carton. What I might end up doing though is gluing another square of plywood on top, and then slicing the top off on my bandsaw 2-3cm from the top of the carton to make a lid to help insulate it for forcing gel. I was planning on covering the top with plastic wrap and then wrapping the whole thing in towels, but I dunno. I've never used one before so I don't know what features I'm supposed to be wishing I had included.    I did remember to make a base for it a little bigger than the width so it would be more stable.
> 
> View attachment 57371
> 
> 
> 
> The molds I made out of Pringles cans were super easy to make. All I had to do was eat Pringles. I am going to try the lollipop pour with those.


Those look amazing'


----------



## KiwiMoose

Little mint mojitos unmolded 


Colour looks a bit naff here.  But they are a lovely combo of dark jade and a dull bottle green colour.


----------



## bookworm

It's always interesting to read about all your days.
I'm just sitting here head in hand and feeling sorry for myself.
Received a large order today of oils; essential oils; fragrance oils etc. There's been alot of damage in transit:- oils have leaked ; tubs have split and 
I have a big clean up to do. 
I've contacted the supplier and will wait to hear from them. 
It's the end of a busy day and I was hoping to pack all the stuff away tonight.
I think I'll just start the clean up in the morning.


----------



## Zing

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> I sure hope it helps,  keep-us posted.  I've gotta say I fully know how you feel
> (little story)
> I kept having to Re-Plant flowers under our tree that sets a ways from our kitchen window' due to the flowers dying or completely disappearing. After planting all these different flowers' the next Day as I was washing dishes I was admiring the beautiful flowers' then suddenly I noticed one flower begin to shake' I thought how strange only one  among many is shaking? then suddenly The Flower Completely Disappeared Straight Down In The Ground, truly unbelievable.  In my case it was a gopher or gopher's more likely.   . Good Luck


YES!  This is exactly what happens!  We saw our carrots disappear into the ground.  I swear, the whole thing is straight out of a cartoon and people do not believe us!  @maryloucb, I just walked around the yard squeezing a bottle of castor oil.


----------



## SoapSisters

Here's the soap I made yesterday. Scented with eucalyptus citriodora and spearmint EOs.  I'm happy with it except for the bit of mica that didn't get mixed in. I was hurrying to pour because the green (Jungle Green from Micas and More) was thickening quickly!


----------



## JuLeeRenee

Does thinking about doing the dishes from a partial failed experiment yesterday count? Other than that, I will try to salvage my failed experiment and possibly try to redo it today/tonight.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Nobody has to apologise for leaving out one day to make soap


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Zing said:


> YES!  This is exactly what happens!  We saw our carrots disappear into the ground.  I swear, the whole thing is straight out of a cartoon and people do not believe us!  @maryloucb, I just walked around the yard squeezing a bottle of castor oil.


If only you could of captured it on video' It would go viral on youtube'! lol  Hope the castor oil rids them little tyrants.


----------



## TashaBird

violets2217 said:


> I really like the geometric stencil designs... they are pretty cool! But I've only tried out 5 or so of my 12 stencils. I want more bears and can't even remember which one I used for that! LOL! I


I know which one it is. It’s One of my favorites. It has the sliver moon shape.

After much time off, FINALLY getting around to mega batching some soap. Up until now my loaf recipe and my pull through recipe have been different. After creeping my two recipes closer and closer together, this is the first time they’re exactly the same!! If this round of soaping goes well, I could officially be ready to master batch properly! This would be AMAZING! For one of these batches I melted my hard oils and mixed the liquid oils into them. I’m letting them cool to see how they behave. Do they stay soft, get too firm, separate...
So, fingers crossed it all goes smooth! 
This could improve my soaping life exponentially!



Quanta said:


> Today I finally got around to completing the soap molds I have been meaning to get around to for a while now...
> Actually, I've been working on them a little at a time for the last three days. Between my miniscule attention span and sometimes not being able to stand for long periods of time, it took me a while but I did eventually get them done. Eventually.
> The 2 pound loaf mold liner bows in a little which worried me at first but when I filled it with water, the sides popped right up. I am going to make another one without the silicone liner, bigger and with ends that can be moved for different size batches. I will have to line it with freezer paper but that's OK.
> 
> The one for the quart size milk cartons is a little snug, but the first attempt was too loose. The carton is not square, it tends to collapse on itself diagonally. I cut the rabbets a little deeper to make the mold smaller (rabbets are the cuts in the corners that the piece next to it slots into, if that makes sense). Now the carton is held perfectly square but it does not glide out easily. I will either cut a hole in the bottom big enough to use a dowel or something to push it out, or I will cut slots in the sides at the top so I can grasp it and pull it out. It is not pushed in all the way in the picture, and when it is, the top of the mold reaches the top of the carton. What I might end up doing though is gluing another square of plywood on top, and then slicing the top off on my bandsaw 2-3cm from the top of the carton to make a lid to help insulate it for forcing gel. I was planning on covering the top with plastic wrap and then wrapping the whole thing in towels, but I dunno. I've never used one before so I don't know what features I'm supposed to be wishing I had included.    I did remember to make a base for it a little bigger than the width so it would be more stable.
> 
> View attachment 57371
> 
> 
> 
> The molds I made out of Pringles cans were super easy to make. All I had to do was eat Pringles. I am going to try the lollipop pour with those.


Have you seen the square pull through tools to fit quart jugs? Wildplantanica makes some gorgeous ones!! 
My premium mold from NS has a whole side that slides off and it makes it so much easier getting the liner out!!

I saw there was an “upload video” feature now. So, I tried it for fun. But, I can’t see it. Did it work?


----------



## Quanta

TashaBird said:


> Have you seen the square pull through tools to fit quart jugs? Wildplantanica makes some gorgeous ones!!
> My premium mold from NS has a whole side that slides off and it makes it so much easier getting the liner out!!
> 
> I saw there was an “upload video” feature now. So, I tried it for fun. But, I can’t see it. Did it work?


I have seen them. I bought a sheet of acrylic and am going to try making my own designs though. I know someone with a laser cutter who can cut out my designs.

I had considered making the mold with bands or straps on the outside to hold the sides together (it is self-squaring) but I couldn't think of something I had on hand to make the straps out of. I ended up just gluing it together and putting it on a base for stability. This one is mainly an experiment but now that I know the exact size the inside of the mold needs to be to hold the carton square, I can make a nice one. This one is so snug that I don't know if sliding a side panel out would work, because then it would be dragging on plywood too and not just a waxed paper carton. I would have to wax the slot and the sliding panel. If the one from NS has a panel that slides out easily, it might be just a tad too loose for my carton, and I'd end up with not-quite-square soap. I'm going to have to look at that one and see.

The video wasn't embedded, but I was able to download it and watch it.


----------



## VikingChick

I cut my American soap (or French, s’il vous plaît). I also received my fancy-schmancy soap cutter in the mail today. I wasn’t going to make any more soap before I go on vacation, but now I just might have to!


----------



## KiwiMoose

SoapSisters said:


> Here's the soap I made yesterday. Scented with eucalyptus citriodora and spearmint EOs.  I'm happy with it except for the bit of mica that didn't get mixed in. I was hurrying to pour because the green (Jungle Green from Micas and More) was thickening quickly!
> 
> View attachment 57378


Beautiful!  And the scent matches the look of the soap perfectly.


----------



## TashaBird

Quanta said:


> I have seen them. I bought a sheet of acrylic and am going to try making my own designs though. I know someone with a laser cutter who can cut out my designs.
> 
> I had considered making the mold with bands or straps on the outside to hold the sides together (it is self-squaring) but I couldn't think of something I had on hand to make the straps out of. I ended up just gluing it together and putting it on a base for stability. This one is mainly an experiment but now that I know the exact size the inside of the mold needs to be to hold the carton square, I can make a nice one. This one is so snug that I don't know if sliding a side panel out would work, because then it would be dragging on plywood too and not just a waxed paper carton. I would have to wax the slot and the sliding panel. If the one from NS has a panel that slides out easily, it might be just a tad too loose for my carton, and I'd end up with not-quite-square soap. I'm going to have to look at that one and see.
> 
> The video wasn't embedded, but I was able to download it and watch it.


I look forward to seeing what you come up with!


----------



## JoyfulSudz

I recently read a post referencing a "spoon swirl" and decided to give it a try.  Just cut it a few minutes ago and was happily surprised.  I'll definitely be doing this one again!  It's scented with 75% lavender EO and 25% sweet orange EO (because I ran out of lavender).  I'm thinking of calling it Sunkist Lavender.


----------



## VikingChick

JoyfulSudz said:


> I recently read a post referencing a "spoon swirl" and decided to give it a try.  Just cut it a few minutes ago and was happily surprised.  I'll definitely be doing this one again!  It's scented with 36% lavender EO and 25% sweet orange EO (because I ran out of lavender).  I'm thinking of calling it Sunkist Lavender.


Oh my gosh.....this is GORGEOUs!


----------



## bookworm

JoyfulSudz said:


> I recently read a post referencing a "spoon swirl" and decided to give it a try.  Just cut it a few minutes ago and was happily surprised.  I'll definitely be doing this one again!  It's scented with 75% lavender EO and 25% sweet orange EO (because I ran out of lavender).  I'm thinking of calling it Sunkist Lavender.
> 
> View attachment 57395


Absolutely gorgeous, WOW


----------



## JoyfulSudz

Thanks, @VikingChick and @bookworm 
I particularly like the way each bar has such a different pattern.  This is going to be a fun technique to play with.


----------



## KiwiMoose

JoyfulSudz said:


> I recently read a post referencing a "spoon swirl" and decided to give it a try.  Just cut it a few minutes ago and was happily surprised.  I'll definitely be doing this one again!  It's scented with 75% lavender EO and 25% sweet orange EO (because I ran out of lavender).  I'm thinking of calling it Sunkist Lavender.
> 
> View attachment 57395


Really love this!  Can you tell me more about the pour and swirl process?


----------



## The_Phoenix

Feeling annoyed. I bought fragrance oils from a supplier I’ve never bought from and I’m not impressed. The fragrance is almost gone from the soap. And it’s all just “meh.” Sure, they were cheaper but if the scent doesn’t stick it’s not worth the savings.


----------



## violets2217

I just discovered AliExpress, downloaded the app and ordered $60 worth of soap stuff that I will probably forget about by the time I actually receive the stuff! I guess it will be a nice surprise...


----------



## Zing

JoyfulSudz said:


> I recently read a post referencing a "spoon swirl" and decided to give it a try.  Just cut it a few minutes ago and was happily surprised.  I'll definitely be doing this one again!  It's scented with 75% lavender EO and 25% sweet orange EO (because I ran out of lavender).  I'm thinking of calling it Sunkist Lavender.
> 
> View attachment 57395


Wow. Wow. Wow. Wow. Just. Wow.
Great design, great color choices.  I would not have put those colors together but now it's on my bucket list!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

TashaBird said:


> I know which one it is. It’s One of my favorites. It has the sliver moon shape.
> 
> After much time off, FINALLY getting around to mega batching some soap. Up until now my loaf recipe and my pull through recipe have been different. After creeping my two recipes closer and closer together, this is the first time they’re exactly the same!! If this round of soaping goes well, I could officially be ready to master batch properly! This would be AMAZING! For one of these batches I melted my hard oils and mixed the liquid oils into them. I’m letting them cool to see how they behave. Do they stay soft, get too firm, separate...
> So, fingers crossed it all goes smooth!
> This could improve my soaping life exponentially!
> 
> 
> Have you seen the square pull through tools to fit quart jugs? Wildplantanica makes some gorgeous ones!!
> My premium mold from NS has a whole side that slides off and it makes it so much easier getting the liner out!!
> 
> I saw there was an “upload video” feature now. So, I tried it for fun. But, I can’t see it. Did it work?


I couldn't open video link' maybe its me? dunno


----------



## JoyfulSudz

KiwiMoose said:


> Really love this!  Can you tell me more about the pour and swirl process?


It's a relatively easy swirl.  Trickiest part for me was getting it to a medium trace so the colors could layer and then working real fast because it didn't take long after that to get thicker and thicker. 

I watched some YT videos to learn it.  This one from the Soap Guild showed it well:


----------



## JoyfulSudz

Zing said:


> Wow. Wow. Wow. Wow. Just. Wow.
> Great design, great color choices.  I would not have put those colors together but now it's on my bucket list!



Thanks, @Zing .   Seemed like good colors for a lavender-orange EO blend.  I took the color combo from a note card I'd been sent that really caught my eye.  Didn't quite get it to look like the card, but I'm happy with it.


----------



## earlene

JoyfulSudz said:


> I recently read a post referencing a "spoon swirl" and decided to give it a try.  Just cut it a few minutes ago and was happily surprised.  I'll definitely be doing this one again!  It's scented with 75% lavender EO and 25% sweet orange EO (because I ran out of lavender).  I'm thinking of calling it Sunkist Lavender.
> 
> View attachment 57395


That's a spectacularly beautiful spoon swirl.  And you say it was your first one?  Impressive!  My first one looked like lady camouflage, but it smelled great, so I was happy.  But your first try is gorgeous.

P.S.  @TashaBird, I can't see your video either.  It says it is not supported and there is no visible (to me) external link to copy and find it in my browser.


----------



## Catscankim

JoyfulSudz said:


> It's a relatively easy swirl.  Trickiest part for me was getting it to a medium trace so the colors could layer and then working real fast because it didn't take long after that to get thicker and thicker.
> 
> I watched some YT videos to learn it.  This one from the Soap Guild showed it well:



I wasn't going to do a soapy thing tonight, but you just made me start making soap tonight with this! Your soap is absolutely lovely. I need to try this. Lye is cooling as we speak, so to speak.

edit: yup, just did that. super hyper speed soap making LOL. I think it is going to be pretty. Will show the cut tomorrow.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Inspired by a combination of @SoapSisters and @JoyfulSudz my plan tomorrow is to make lemon-scented-eucalyptus soap using a spoon swirl.  Hurry up tomorrow!


----------



## TashaBird

earlene said:


> That's a spectacularly beautiful spoon swirl.  And you say it was your first one?  Impressive!  My first one looked like lady camouflage, but it smelled great, so I was happy.  But your first try is gorgeous.
> 
> P.S.  @TashaBird, I can't see your video either.  It says it is not supported and there is no visible (to me) external link to copy and find it in my browser.


Thanks!
I actually have plans to make a cammoflage soap soon!


----------



## TashaBird

Yesterday I completely mega batched 15 batches of soap! Whew, it was exhausting!
8 pull throughs, 5 7.5lb loaves, and 2 batches for soap dough.
Changed my soap dough a bit because my last batch was SO hard that it was no fun to work with, and I broke one of my fave extruder discs.
Today I’m going to put them all away, up out of my work space. Make soap dough, and hopefully sort through all my old bits of soap dough.
I’m finally getting to go to see my family after a year and a half! (I usually see them 3 times a year.) I’m hoping to have some soap dough to play with with my gbabies.
Edit: Also, my master batching oils experiment is going well so far. It seems to be staying at a very soft texture. I’ve got it in glass to see how much it separates over the next few days (maybe weeks). If it stays runny I could master batch in a 5gl bucket with a spout at the bottom. That would be SO awesome!!!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

JoyfulSudz said:


> I recently read a post referencing a "spoon swirl" and decided to give it a try.  Just cut it a few minutes ago and was happily surprised.  I'll definitely be doing this one again!  It's scented with 75% lavender EO and 25% sweet orange EO (because I ran out of lavender).  I'm thinking of calling it Sunkist Lavender.
> 
> View attachment 57395


Wow' so pretty' I bet it smells Fantastic.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

JoyfulSudz said:


> It's a relatively easy swirl.  Trickiest part for me was getting it to a medium trace so the colors could layer and then working real fast because it didn't take long after that to get thicker and thicker.
> 
> I watched some YT videos to learn it.  This one from the Soap Guild showed it well:




Gotta try this' Thx for sharing


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

The_Phoenix said:


> Feeling annoyed. I bought fragrance oils from a supplier I’ve never bought from and I’m not impressed. The fragrance is almost gone from the soap. And it’s all just “meh.” Sure, they were cheaper but if the scent doesn’t stick it’s not worth the savings.



Agree.


----------



## JoyfulSudz

TashaBird said:


> Yesterday I completely mega batched 15 batches of soap! Whew, it was exhausting!
> 8 pull throughs, 5 7.5lb loaves, and 2 batches for soap dough.


Whew is right!  I'm tired just reading what you got done!


----------



## MrsZ

Yesterday I made a turmeric and sandalwood soap, and cut it today. I think I need to swirl at a much lighter trace as it thickens way too much to do what I'm aiming for. And the turmeric didn't stay as vibrant as I expected.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

@MrsZ That's a wonderful white, is it natural or did you add TD? And I like how “subtle” the swirl is. Let's hope it keeps its colour (unlike your previous turmeric oops).


----------



## MrsZ

ResolvableOwl said:


> @MrsZ That's a wonderful white, is it natural or did you add TD? And I like how “subtle” the swirl is. Let's hope it keeps its colour (unlike your previous turmeric oops).


Lol, I hope it does too. I have since switched to a fresh jar of turmeric and it seems to be working well. I found a jar of oil I had used the previous turmeric to infuse, and it had no color either.

The white is natural.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

TashaBird said:


> Yesterday I completely mega batched 15 batches of soap! Whew, it was exhausting!
> 8 pull throughs, 5 7.5lb loaves, and 2 batches for soap dough.
> Changed my soap dough a bit because my last batch was SO hard that it was no fun to work with, and I broke one of my fave extruder discs.
> Today I’m going to put them all away, up out of my work space. Make soap dough, and hopefully sort through all my old bits of soap dough.
> I’m finally getting to go to see my family after a year and a half! (I usually see them 3 times a year.) I’m hoping to have some soap dough to play with with my gbabies.
> Edit: Also, my master batching oils experiment is going well so far. It seems to be staying at a very soft texture. I’ve got it in glass to see how much it separates over the next few days (maybe weeks). If it stays runny I could master batch in a 5gl bucket with a spout at the bottom. That would be SO awesome!!!


Wow you've been busy...


----------



## amd

JuLeeRenee said:


> Does thinking about doing the dishes from a partial failed experiment yesterday count?


You had to mention dishes... Dangit. I forgot I still have dishes from over a week ago to do... and my husband wants to brew beer this weekend, so I'll need to have our shared "suds" sink cleaned out.

I broke my foot on Sunday, and today will be the first day that I haven't had to do any running around after work on it. I'm hoping that means this evening I will be comfortable enough to work on some messes going on in the soap dungeon...
1. Finish packaging five batches of soap. I packaged enough on Saturday to take to the Sunday market, but the rest need to be done. 
2. Putting away stuff from Sunday's market. [I broke my foot in the process of unloading from the market, so it was just thrown into the soap dungeon before we left for urgent care.]
3. Apparently I need to do some dishes... I should be able to sit while doing this.
4. I have everything prepped for an OPW attempt, so I should make that.

More than likely #2 & 3 will get done tonight and will tackle 1 & 4 over the weekend.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

I just Re-Ordered Lavender EO' as i'm setting here enjoying Earl Grey tea I thought I'd share a Soap Picture. This was a two part series. I scented it w/ Pink Petals & Smell The Rainbow, Colored dots is charcoal & white is natural soap.  It was fun creating this though next time I'll line up my dots straight


----------



## JuLeeRenee

Amd Hope your foot heals fast.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

amd said:


> You had to mention dishes... Dangit. I forgot I still have dishes from over a week ago to do... and my husband wants to brew beer this weekend, so I'll need to have our shared "suds" sink cleaned out.
> 
> I broke my foot on Sunday, and today will be the first day that I haven't had to do any running around after work on it. I'm hoping that means this evening I will be comfortable enough to work on some messes going on in the soap dungeon...
> 1. Finish packaging five batches of soap. I packaged enough on Saturday to take to the Sunday market, but the rest need to be done.
> 2. Putting away stuff from Sunday's market. [I broke my foot in the process of unloading from the market, so it was just thrown into the soap dungeon before we left for urgent care.]
> 3. Apparently I need to do some dishes... I should be able to sit while doing this.
> 4. I have everything prepped for an OPW attempt, so I should make that.
> 
> More than likely #2 & 3 will get done tonight and will tackle 1 & 4 over the weekend.



Did you have a cast put on your foot? I hope your healing fast.


----------



## amd

JuLeeRenee said:


> Amd Hope your foot heals fast.





Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Did you have a cast put on your foot? I hope your healing fast.


Just a boot for the time being. I go back in 2 weeks to make sure it's healing correctly. I'm hoping we'll stay with the boot - showering has been enough of a pain trying to keep weight off one foot! Thanks for the wishes. Hopefully my husband has successfully learned how to properly load my car now so that when I open the back hatch, the hand cart does not fall onto my foot.

ETA: Oh! I did do one soapy thing over my lunch break! I unpacked my NG order. I ordered a few samples (mistakenly thought they part of a $2 sample sale, but I was too lazy to cancel my order and reorder), a couple of scents that sell well and I was out of (Cucumber Splash, TPM, and Japanese Cherry Blossom) and two new FO's: Moonlit Path, and Sage & Citrus. I'm really liking the Sage & Citrus, so I may swap that for my OPW.


----------



## violets2217

amd said:


> two new FO's: Moonlit Path, and Sage & Citrus.


Is the Moonlit Path a BBW dupe? I seem to remember that fragrance a long time ago! I’m gonna need to check that out!


----------



## Catscankim

Here is my spoon swirl. I am so happy that @JoyfulSudz posted her soaps and the video. I love the swirl and it was so easy to do with impressive results. I will be making soap like this often.

Little funny story: I forgot to turn off the oven when it cpop'd. It sat for 9 hours in a 170 degree oven. When I realized it when I woke up today I figured it was ruined. But it seems to be fine. It popped out of the mold easily and it cut divinely LOL. I think it is fine. That's the first time I ever did that.

This was the first time I used CC Black Raspberry Vanilla (as opposed to NS which is what I usually use). I woke up and the whole house smelled like wonderful fragrance. I'm like "ooooooo....this brand is a keeper". Yeah no, it's because it's been baking in the oven all night LOL.

I even double dutied the oven process by putting my cast iron skillet in there after I scrubbed it out to dry off, so it probably got even hotter than 170.

I'm pretty sure it gelled well LOL


----------



## KiwiMoose

Catscankim said:


> Here is my spoon swirl. I am so happy that @JoyfulSudz posted her soaps and the video. I love the swirl and it was so easy to do with impressive results. I will be making soap like this often.
> 
> Little funny story: I forgot to turn off the oven when it cpop'd. It sat for 9 hours in a 170 degree oven. When I realized it when I woke up today I figured it was ruined. But it seems to be fine. It popped out of the mold easily and it cut divinely LOL. I think it is fine. That's the first time I ever did that.
> 
> This was the first time I used CC Black Raspberry Vanilla (as opposed to NS which is what I usually use). I woke up and the whole house smelled like wonderful fragrance. I'm like "ooooooo....this brand is a keeper". Yeah no, it's because it's been baking in the oven all night LOL.
> 
> I even double dutied the oven process by putting my cast iron skillet in there after I scrubbed it out to dry off, so it probably got even hotter than 170.
> 
> I'm pretty sure it gelled well LOL
> 
> View attachment 57444


I did a spoon swirl too today - won't cut until the morning though.


----------



## Catscankim

I am sure yours are going to be as beautiful as all of your soaps are 

I just did another one. I am not impressed with my color selection LOL.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Catscankim said:


> I am sure yours are going to be as beautiful as all of your soaps are
> 
> I just did another one. I am not impressed with my color selection LOL.


So for that one up there ^ you put the white on the bottom, then the black, then purple?
I've done bronze on the bottom, then the white ( or uncoloured which is actually creamy coloured) then teal on the top.  I'm not sure that I spoon swirled enough, but we shall see.


----------



## NMBCreative

TashaBird said:


> These are finally ready to be packaged. The Awaken FO from NS held up really well. The detail in this design is kinda boggling my brain. View attachment 57367


This is amazingly beautiful!!


----------



## Zing

@Catscankim WOWZA!  Awesome design and colors.  What colorants did you use?  I'm totally going to copy you!


----------



## Angie Gail

It's been weeks since I've made any soap and it feels so weird. We had family come for a visit for a few days, then I got a sinus infection, and I've been busy doing yard work (trying to fix some bare patches with seeding). I've got a new batch of FOs coming tomorrow from WSP and this weekend I should be back to soaping. I've got an idea to make gift boxes that will include a bar of soap, two fizzy bath truffles, a jar of bath salt with dried botanicals, and a bath loofah thing (you know the pad that has a strap on the back and you use it in place of a washcloth). I'm going to have two scents available for those and I'm going to use Eucalyptus Tea and Lavender Woods & Honey.


----------



## amd

violets2217 said:


> Is the Moonlit Path a BBW dupe? I seem to remember that fragrance a long time ago! I’m gonna need to check that out!


Moonlit Path Fragrance Oil It doesn't outright claim to be to the BBW brand. OOB it smells similar but has some chemical notes to it. Hopefully this weekend I will get to make a few small batches of OPW and will test this and the Sage & Citrus in those batches. Sometimes I find the chemical notes in NG that are OOB don't come through in the soap. I'm hoping that's the case for this one.


----------



## JoyfulSudz

@Catscankim  Those are beauties!  You nailed it! It's a fun swirl that makes such different patterns in each bar.  I'm going to give it another go later today and see if I can pull it off twice


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

amd said:


> Just a boot for the time being. I go back in 2 weeks to make sure it's healing correctly. I'm hoping we'll stay with the boot - showering has been enough of a pain trying to keep weight off one foot! Thanks for the wishes. Hopefully my husband has successfully learned how to properly load my car now so that when I open the back hatch, the hand cart does not fall onto my foot.
> 
> ETA: Oh! I did do one soapy thing over my lunch break! I unpacked my NG order. I ordered a few samples (mistakenly thought they part of a $2 sample sale, but I was too lazy to cancel my order and reorder), a couple of scents that sell well and I was out of (Cucumber Splash, TPM, and Japanese Cherry Blossom) and two new FO's: Moonlit Path, and Sage & Citrus. I'm really liking the Sage & Citrus, so I may swap that for my OPW.


Glad your feeling better. I know how painful a foot problem can be' I had bunion surgery' the worst pain ever' mainly due to the blood rushing to foot every time I stood up.  
your FO citrus & sage & cherry blossom sounds yummy.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Catscankim said:


> Here is my spoon swirl. I am so happy that @JoyfulSudz posted her soaps and the video. I love the swirl and it was so easy to do with impressive results. I will be making soap like this often.
> 
> Little funny story: I forgot to turn off the oven when it cpop'd. It sat for 9 hours in a 170 degree oven. When I realized it when I woke up today I figured it was ruined. But it seems to be fine. It popped out of the mold easily and it cut divinely LOL. I think it is fine. That's the first time I ever did that.
> 
> This was the first time I used CC Black Raspberry Vanilla (as opposed to NS which is what I usually use). I woke up and the whole house smelled like wonderful fragrance. I'm like "ooooooo....this brand is a keeper". Yeah no, it's because it's been baking in the oven all night LOL.
> 
> I even double dutied the oven process by putting my cast iron skillet in there after I scrubbed it out to dry off, so it probably got even hotter than 170.
> 
> I'm pretty sure it gelled well LOL
> 
> View attachment 57444


Ooooohhhh your soap is BEAUTIFUL' i'm gonna try this diffidently.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Today i'm thinking of how im gonna improve my " Signature Peachy Scented Soap" i've tried a few peachy & nectarine FO'S either they dont last or acerbate acceleration. I don't want to do a HP but may half to. 

If anyone knows of a nice Peachy or Nectarine FO that behaves nicely I'd appreciate your input.


----------



## Tara_H

Today I tried a soap-speriment, with hilarious  results.




It started, as most such things do, with a great idea! I made a prototype of a new kind of mould I wanted to try to make, and it looked pretty good.




I also remembered some calendula petals, dock root, and nettle powder I had been planning on trying out, so I figured I'd whip up a batch of soap, since it's been a while!



In keeping with the challenge theme I decided to go for a OPW.




But - apparently my new mould did not take kindly to being tilted (cough manhandled cough), and split all down one side... Luckily husband heard my cries for help and came to the rescue with some clamps.

I guess tomorrow will be V2 of the prototype...


----------



## KimW

Tara_H said:


> Today I tried a soap-speriment, with hilarious  results.
> View attachment 57449
> 
> 
> It started, as most such things do, with a great idea! I made a prototype of a new kind of mould I wanted to try to make, and it looked pretty good.
> 
> View attachment 57450
> 
> 
> I also remembered some calendula petals, dock root, and nettle powder I had been planning on trying out, so I figured I'd whip up a batch of soap, since it's been a while!
> View attachment 57451
> 
> 
> In keeping with the challenge theme I decided to go for a OPW.
> 
> View attachment 57452
> 
> 
> But - apparently my new mould did not take kindly to being tilted (cough manhandled cough), and split all down one side... Luckily husband heard my cries for help and came to the rescue with some clamps.
> 
> I guess tomorrow will be V2 of the prototype...


Oh no!!  Glad hubby was there at the rescue.  Pretty mold, though.


----------



## Tara_H

KimW said:


> Pretty mold, though.


Thanks! In retrospect it kind of reminds me of an ant farm so not sure if it's a keeper, design wise


----------



## KiwiMoose

Here’s my spoon swirl. Not swirly enough as I thought ( only one twist of the spoon) so next time I will twist more.
But still a lovely effect.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Tara_H said:


> my new mould did not take kindly to being tilted


Lashing strap across the long side of the mould? Also, it looks like you could “choose” the shape of the wooden base. That's a luxury, since you can put a halved round timber there for easiest slanting and straightening, without any towels and provisional stuff.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

KiwiMoose said:


> Here’s my spoon swirl. Not swirly enough as I thought ( only one twist of the spoon) so next time I will twist more.
> But still a lovely effect.
> View attachment 57457


Ooohhhh Pretty


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Tara_H said:


> Today I tried a soap-speriment, with hilarious  results.
> View attachment 57449
> 
> 
> It started, as most such things do, with a great idea! I made a prototype of a new kind of mould I wanted to try to make, and it looked pretty good.
> 
> View attachment 57450
> 
> 
> I also remembered some calendula petals, dock root, and nettle powder I had been planning on trying out, so I figured I'd whip up a batch of soap, since it's been a while!
> View attachment 57451
> 
> 
> In keeping with the challenge theme I decided to go for a OPW.
> 
> View attachment 57452
> 
> 
> But - apparently my new mould did not take kindly to being tilted (cough manhandled cough), and split all down one side... Luckily husband heard my cries for help and came to the rescue with some clamps.
> 
> I guess tomorrow will be V2 of the prototype...


Tara
Nice your hubby rushed in to help' nothing like a few clamps to to tame that wild beast soap!. you're soap Looks good  .


----------



## JoyfulSudz

KiwiMoose said:


> Here’s my spoon swirl. Not swirly enough as I thought ( only one twist of the spoon) so next time I will twist more.
> But still a lovely effect.
> View attachment 57457


So pretty!  I love your color combination!


----------



## KiwiMoose

JoyfulSudz said:


> So pretty!  I love your color combination!


thank you - inspiration from @SoapDaddy70


----------



## The_Phoenix

Boy, what a busy month I've had. Traveled back east for my FIL's funeral, visited my parents in AZ, interviewed for a few jobs, and then interviewed some more. Getting ready to see my daughter graduate from high school. My 25th Anniversary with my hubby is right around the corner and feeling so proud and delighted with us. 2021 is shaping up to be a wonderful year, personally and professionally. Can't wait to see what happens next...

Today, made big batch of beer soap with my very favorite FO, BB's Autumn Fig Leaf. It's my most popular, best-selling FO. It floors me that it isn't well reviewed on BB's website but I highly recommend it. 

Stamped and wrapped a big order and delivered it to my friend, who will be gifting them to her employees. I feel so honored that she thought of my soaps as a "thank you" gift to them for enduring this year+ of craziness. I hate stamping soap. Only did it for this one order to personalize the soap. 

Two more orders came in today, so processed that. I'm still so impressed with all that Shopify can do. 

Ordered some FO from Oregon Trail Soapers' Supply. I don't have a single complaint of any FO I've ever bought from them and their customer service is excellent. 

My testers all agree that my syndet shampoo bar leaves a residue/heaviness in their hair. Rats. I feel confident that I know what's causing it.


----------



## VikingChick

KiwiMoose said:


> Here’s my spoon swirl. Not swirly enough as I thought ( only one twist of the spoon) so next time I will twist more.
> But still a lovely effect.


I love it!


----------



## The_Phoenix

KiwiMoose said:


> Here’s my spoon swirl. Not swirly enough as I thought ( only one twist of the spoon) so next time I will twist more.
> But still a lovely effect.
> View attachment 57457


Do you mean you used your spoon as an interior swirling tool? Interesting.


----------



## VikingChick

@The_Phoenix Your post made me happy! Even if your Snydet bat isn’t 100% you know what to do to improve it!


----------



## The_Phoenix

VikingChick said:


> @The_Phoenix Your post made me happy! Even if your Snydet bat isn’t 100% you know what to do to improve it!


Thank you! I took a few...*ahem*...additive liberties with my Syndet bars/pucks. A little bit of this, a little bit of that. It's what I do when I make cp soap, so I figured..............................     

Syndet is a whole other gorilla, though, I know that now. KISS (keep it simple stupid) it the way I'll go next time.


----------



## violets2217

The house was quiet today and I ran out of my liquid dish soap...so I decided to make some more. I always put off making liquid soap paste, it always seems more complicated for me than my CP bars!?!? I usually make 100% CO and decided to add 10% red Palm oil for some color, then I was playing around with SM3 liquid soap recipe calculator and added some stearic acid and glycerin. Definitely wasn’t like my usual soap paste. But I left it alone to cook, stirring every 15 minutes. Then remembered the kids and I had to go to get our first round of vaccinations. Went to take a shower and then hurried the kids out of the house so we were not late for our appointment. Then got this text from my oldest son:



I got it cleaned up and separated for storage when we got home and I’m happy with the color. It soaps well and while my hands were squeaky clean they didn’t feel to dry afterwards. We’ll see what it looks like when I dilute some in a couple day.


----------



## The_Phoenix

violets2217 said:


> The house was quiet today and I ran out of my liquid dish soap...so I decided to make some more. I always put off making liquid soap paste, it always seems more complicated for me than my CP bars!?!? I usually make 100% CO and decided to add 10% red Palm oil for some color, then I was playing around with SM3 liquid soap recipe calculator and added some stearic acid and glycerin. Definitely wasn’t like my usual soap paste. But I left it alone to cook, stirring every 15 minutes. Then remembered the kids and I had to got to get our first round of vaccinations. Went to take a shower and then hurried the kids out of the house so we were not late for our appointment. Then got this text from my oldest son:
> View attachment 57469
> 
> I got it cleaned up and separated for storage when we got home and I’m happy with the color. It soaps well and while my hands were squeaky clean they didn’t feel to dry afterwards. We’ll see what it looks like when I dilute some in a couple day.
> View attachment 57470



I’ve not yet attempted making liquid soap but it’s at the back of my mind. It looks like a different type of fun.


----------



## violets2217

The_Phoenix said:


> It looks like a different type of fun.


That’s one way to put it!


----------



## Vicki C

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> I just Re-Ordered Lavender EO' as i'm setting here enjoying Earl Grey tea I thought I'd share a Soap Picture. This was a two part series. I scented it w/ Pink Petals & Smell The Rainbow, Colored dots is charcoal & white is natural soap.  It was fun creating this though next time I'll line up my dots straight


I like the random dots.


----------



## MrsZ

I just made a salt soap, it is hardening right now. I'd never heard of salt soap until I joined SMF.

BUT, I used Himalayan pink salt that we had to stop using in cooking because of the sandy grit. I had seen some websites talking about the benefits of Himalayan salt in soap, so I used it. THEN after I made it I decided to research salt bars better on here and realized I've probably made a big mistake. At least I only made a very small batch.  Oops.


----------



## KiwiMoose

The_Phoenix said:


> Do you mean you used your spoon as an interior swirling tool? Interesting.


Keep up!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Vicki C said:


> I like the random dots.


Thank you


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

violets2217 said:


> The house was quiet today and I ran out of my liquid dish soap...so I decided to make some more. I always put off making liquid soap paste, it always seems more complicated for me than my CP bars!?!? I usually make 100% CO and decided to add 10% red Palm oil for some color, then I was playing around with SM3 liquid soap recipe calculator and added some stearic acid and glycerin. Definitely wasn’t like my usual soap paste. But I left it alone to cook, stirring every 15 minutes. Then remembered the kids and I had to go to get our first round of vaccinations. Went to take a shower and then hurried the kids out of the house so we were not late for our appointment. Then got this text from my oldest son:
> View attachment 57469
> 
> I got it cleaned up and separated for storage when we got home and I’m happy with the color. It soaps well and while my hands were squeaky clean they didn’t feel to dry afterwards. We’ll see what it looks like when I dilute some in a couple day.
> View attachment 57470
> 
> Beautiful color, boy what a mess you had to clean up.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

The_Phoenix said:


> Boy, what a busy month I've had. Traveled back east for my FIL's funeral, visited my parents in AZ, interviewed for a few jobs, and then interviewed some more. Getting ready to see my daughter graduate from high school. My 25th Anniversary with my hubby is right around the corner and feeling so proud and delighted with us. 2021 is shaping up to be a wonderful year, personally and professionally. Can't wait to see what happens next...
> 
> Today, made big batch of beer soap with my very favorite FO, BB's Autumn Fig Leaf. It's my most popular, best-selling FO. It floors me that it isn't well reviewed on BB's website but I highly recommend it.
> 
> Stamped and wrapped a big order and delivered it to my friend, who will be gifting them to her employees. I feel so honored that she thought of my soaps as a "thank you" gift to them for enduring this year+ of craziness. I hate stamping soap. Only did it for this one order to personalize the soap.
> 
> Two more orders came in today, so processed that. I'm still so impressed with all that Shopify can do.
> 
> Ordered some FO from Oregon Trail Soapers' Supply. I don't have a single complaint of any FO I've ever bought from them and their customer service is excellent.
> 
> My testers all agree that my syndet shampoo bar leaves a residue/heaviness in their hair. Rats. I feel confident that I know what's causing it.



Wow' Congrats on your up & coming 25th wedding anniversary & your Daughters Graduation. Its always exciting to watch our kids graduate' especially from High School & Next College.   

I'lll be checking out Oregon Trail Soapers' thx for the heads up.


----------



## AliOop

Made syndet shampoo bars and conditioner bars scented with Irish Lass' OMH blend - they smell fantastic, and I can't wait to use them. Thanks to @amd for recommending the More Mango recipe; I had everything or reasonable substitutes on hand, and they came together easily. 

For the conditioner bars, my experience is that things with BTMS-50 are a lot easier to make in one pot (water and oil phase together) than two. That way, the water is the same temp as the oils and emulsifier, so the batter doesn't get as clumpy as it tends to do when adding one into the other. Not sure why anyone still recommends doing them separately.

Also rotated some recently made lard-tallow-neem-colloidal-oat bars that contain a heavy dose of DB in an attempt to cover the neem smell. They don't smell anything like DB or neem - more like toasted caramel. I thought my smeller was off, but a friend sniffed them without knowing what was in them, and she also said, "Caramel."  Not gonna complain - just hope I can replicate it next time.


----------



## Quanta

Made salt soap today. Two small batches, both 100% coconut oil with a 20% superfat. One is made with salt at 50% of the oils, the other is 75% so I can compare. Each batch (173g of oil) made three bars in my flower molds, plus one rectangular guest size bar so I can test the lather periodically throughout the curing time.

I color coded them with a bit of mica so I'll have an easy way to tell them apart. I thoroughly mixed the mica into the salt before adding it to see if that had an affect on the look. I normally stick blend mica into the oil before adding the lye, but this batch was too small to stick blend. Instead, I stirred with a spatula off and on until it reached emulsion, then added the salt, mixed well, and poured.

Neither batch is scented. I don't have a scent that I know for sure will last long enough for a soap that needs a good long cure like this one. Does anyone else scent their salt bars? What fragrance will work for a soap like this?


----------



## ResolvableOwl

violets2217 said:


> I usually make 100% CO and decided to add 10% red Palm oil for some color, then I was playing around with SM3 liquid soap recipe calculator and added some stearic acid


Sounds like you attempt to deliberately provoke a beautiful pearlescent look .

As much as I love that pumpkin-soup-colour of red palm oil, I'm not sure if it's best off in dish soap. For sure, you _see_ when they're clean. But my experiences with carotenoids in my kitchen is that it takes extra effort to clean them up, since the colourants LOVE to stick to plastics (PE, PP, silicone) and stain them yellow-orange or pink until you scrub them off REALLY hard, sometimes with the help of a drop of oil. Carrots are the worst to get off my food grinder.
If you're lucky, 10% are little enough so that it doesn't matter too much.

Good son to keep you from the grand disaster, and you only had to clean up a minor spill.


----------



## H.Soap

My Mille Feuille vanilla Lavender Soap
I just finished from them they are so pretty


----------



## violets2217

ResolvableOwl said:


> For sure, you _see_ when they're clean. But my experiences with carotenoids in my kitchen is that it takes extra effort to clean them up, since the colourants LOVE to stick to plastics (PE, PP, silicone) and stain them yellow-orange or pink until you scrub them off REALLY hard, sometimes with the help of a drop of oil.


If so, the palm oil made it moisturizing enough for hand soap. And maybe to moisturizing for dish soap anyways... we will see! It’s pretty to look at though!


----------



## Tina05

Good Morning, I made this yesterday…







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## amd

AliOop said:


> The only thing I'll say is that conditioner bars with BTMS-50 are a lot easier to make in one pot (water and oil phase together) than two. Not sure why anyone still recommends doing them separately.


I still need to start a conditioner bar thread - this is the next rabbit hole I'm going down.



Quanta said:


> Does anyone else scent their salt bars? What fragrance will work for a soap like this?


I use an Ed Hardy men's dupe that holds well (although I don't think WSP carries it anymore). My hubby has one bar left from a batch I made 3 years ago and I think it might have scent left (hard to tell because I fully shrink wrap his salt bars due to his hoarding tendency). A couple batches that I made in January 2018 were scented with Eucalyptus & Spearmint EO, WSP Frankincense & Myrrh, and WSP Sea Salt & Driftwood, also seem to be holding scent. [those were bars that I made with the extra fine pink himalayan salt, so hubs doesn't use them as often because they're so scratchy.] So far, it seems like salt bars hold fragrance a bit better than regular soap bars, but that could be just luck on my part.


----------



## JuLeeRenee

I made soap for my son with his favorite colors. The more I tried to clean up the sides the more it started turning pink


----------



## AliOop

amd said:


> I still need to start a conditioner bar thread - this is the next rabbit hole I'm going down.


Please do! I've played with a couple of recipes and have liked them all so far. Would love to hear what others think.

The one I made last night was based on HB&Me's Cranberry Orange conditioner bars. Subbed in mango instead of the cranberry oil, hydrolized silk for the polyquat, and OMH for the sweet orange EO. So, for the first time, my shampoo bar and conditioner bar have the same scent. Also used my little bath bomb press for the shampoo bar so it looks cute (and differentiated from the conditioner bar).

The conditioner bars seem to be sweating this morning. The drops smell like FO but feel like silk, so I'm not quite sure. May pop them back in the freezer for a bit to see if that helps.


----------



## Tara_H

amd said:


> I still need to start a conditioner bar thread - this is the next rabbit hole I'm going down.


+1 on support for this! I learned how to make a basic shampoo bar this week so conditioner is next on the list!


----------



## Tara_H

Just realised I never finished the story of the mould disaster - when I got up this morning it had actually cracked in a couple of places! From what I can see from the placement and direction of the cracks, the soap tried to expand slightly, but where the clamps were, it was constrained and put too much pressure on the sides.
I peeled off the mould pieces and the soap was lovely underneath, nicest finish I've seen!



Here it is cut; the calendula petals caused some amount drag marks, but other than that I like it quite a lot!  It's very subtle and different from my usual style, but I love that all the colours are from things growing in my garden.


The FO is glacier falls, I find it quite a lively spring scent.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

H.Soap said:


> View attachment 57479
> 
> My Mille Feuille vanilla Lavender Soap
> I just finished from them they are so pretty


Wow! your soap is absolute enticing to the scenes. Great Soaping @ It's Finest.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Beautiful Wow


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Today no soaping' i've managed to do some research between cleaning the house' came across an interesting topic of "Colloidal Oatmeal" at first I thought I can purchase oatmeal & grind it my self to a fine powder.  but after research realized its process is micronised to a specific particle size. It also needs to to be processed so the startch is modified so it can disperse into creams, lotions & bath products w/ no clumps or lumps.  I had to order some of this skin soothing stuff. . I ordered form " Making Cosmetics " I'm going to make a bar soap for sensitive skin & use Colloidal Oatmeal w/ no added color or scent. .


----------



## GemstonePony

Lol, does reworking some of my soap recipes to exclude RBO based on the the oils I have on hand count as a soapy thing? I was silly enough to believe my usual store would have it back in stock by now, and they do not. I'm too tired at the moment to go search-shopping, and don't want to spend time tomorrow, with a packed to-do list and a few social events to work around.


----------



## KiwiMoose

GemstonePony said:


> Lol, does reworking some of my soap recipes to exclude RBO based on the the oils I have on hand count as a soapy thing? I was silly enough to believe my usual store would have it back in stock by now, and they do not. I'm too tired at the moment to go search-shopping, and don't want to spend time tomorrow, with a packed to-do list and a few social events to work around.


I hear ya!  I'm almost out of soy wax - seems we have a national shortage ( I blame covid). There'll be no reworking of my recipes without it - its a mainstay for me.  Unless i just keep making @Zany_in_CO's NSC until I can get more.  I've already subbed my usual brand with an alternative that seems to be working fine, but now that's running low and is out of stock at the supplier.... eek!


----------



## earlene

Well, I divided up my accidentally master-batched oils.  It was accidental because yesterday while measuring out my oils for this month's challenge, I made an error, weighing out Castor oil in the amount I was supposed to be weighing RBO.  I realized my error immediately and being unable to remove enough to stick to the formula, I chose to quadruple my batch size.  So basically, I made a huge batch of oils and went to rest my weary hands. 

It was this morning that I thought it was wiser to divide that batch of oils into smaller batches and keep the rest for other batches.  So - accidental master-batched oils.  That's what I did this morning.  In spite of my hand being so stiff, as it tends to be in the mornings, due to the post surgical swelling.  

I also prepared my colorants using some of the oil from the smaller batch I will be making.  This was before going to my hand therapy session, after which my thumb and pinky finger and my hand itself felt better than it has for almost two months now.  If I hadn't a commitment to go with son to his prosthetics fitting appointment, I would have made soap then.  But we were gone for several hours, so it didn't get done.  But happily, my hand felt great for hours and I was able to make a salad and do all sorts of things I haven't been able to do without a struggle &/or pain since April 7th, so it was a good day.  And I am typing using my post-surgical thumb to hit the space bar.  I haven't been able to do that without pain until today!  Marvelous, dahling, Marvelous!

And just last night, my hand was so totally exhausted from lining a mold.  Amazing difference in just one day's time!

My next soapy thing is tomorrow morning, when I plan to make that soap at last.  There's no more prep work to do. It's all set up.  If it wasn't 10:00 at night & I'm tired, I'd do it now, but my eyes are getting sleepy, so best wait.


----------



## SoapDaddy70

Placed an order for some sustainable Palm Done Right palm oil from Jedwards along with some high oleic safflower oil and rice bran oil. Shipping costs kind of sucked but it’s the only place I could find small amount of palm oil that is associated with Palm Done Right.


----------



## KiwiMoose

I guess that's something good about living in a small country.  Shipping is usually circa $NZ8-9 ( approx $US6) and takes 3 days at the absolute maximum.


----------



## GemstonePony

KiwiMoose said:


> I guess that's something good about living in a small country.  Shipping is usually circa $NZ8-9 ( approx $US6) and takes 3 days at the absolute maximum.


Whereas it would cost me (Midwest US) on average US$25-55 for 3-day shipping, depending on which company, how much stuff, etc. I'm just a bit envious, TBH.


----------



## Catscankim

Zing said:


> @Catscankim WOWZA!  Awesome design and colors.  What colorants did you use?  I'm totally going to copy you!


TD, AC and Fantasia from Nurture soaps. I did about half as much AC batter than I did the other two. Just cut another batch that I did Satsuma Orange that smells just like a creamsicle. I did TD on the bottom, Diluted magenta from BB, and a MM orange that I cannot remember the name. I will show pics tomorrow of that.

i love this swirl. Its simple and it takes no time at all.

edit: and if you think you screwed it up by swirling the wrong way...it seems there is no wrong way, just pick up where you left off or reswirl it.


----------



## earlene

KiwiMoose said:


> I guess that's something good about living in a small country.  Shipping is usually circa $NZ8-9 ( approx $US6) and takes 3 days at the absolute maximum.





GemstonePony said:


> Whereas it would cost me (Midwest US) on average US$25-55 for 3-day shipping, depending on which company, how much stuff, etc. I'm just a bit envious, TBH.



Considering emigrating to New Zealand so I can save on shipping costs!  

Of course, if I do a cost-benefit analysis, that may not work out in my favor...  Still, it could be fun.  Granddaughter would have to come visit far far away.
🛳✈🛩


----------



## JuLeeRenee

I cut the soap I made for my son. Funny at how the black looks like a drop swirl when I did an in the pot swirl for both. I told him that the one on the right looks like him when he is grumpy


----------



## Cheeky Goat

I made the most complex free hand ‘canes’ of soap ever, and I’m delighted with them. I just can’t share them yet, because I used them for the SCC challenge and I’ve learned to sit on them as a surprise. But I’m still ridiculously excited about them and I had to say it somewhere.


----------



## scrubadubdub

Ugh...I made a big mistake putting FO in a plastic (Solo) cup  I know better...I really do. I even have a special glass measuring cup for the sole purpose of measuring my FOs...smh.

Needless to say, it melted through the bottom and now my house smells nauseatingly like Barber Shoppe FO. It was one of my favorite FOs...until now. At the very last minute, I had to fragrance my batch with Abalone & Sea. I will be cutting it soon and posting another pic later.


----------



## TashaBird

Finally got around to making a new batch/recipe of soap dough. Hopefully it’s a bit easier to work with, without being too soft or sticky. We shall see...
Next to go through and check the soap dough I have and figure out what to do with some of it that’s pretty old. 
Also, time to make some rainbow soaps for Pride months before I leave to see my family for a couple weeks. (First time since covid!)
Pouring the soap dough into these vacuum sealed bags and laying them on the cold counter helps stop gel. And I used black oxide this time, and was nervous to use too much... now it’s grey.


----------



## H.Soap

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Wow! your soap is absolute enticing to the scenes. Great Soaping @ It's Finest.


Thank u i so much


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

JuLeeRenee said:


> I cut the soap I made for my son. Funny at how the black looks like a drop swirl when I did an in the pot swirl for both. I told him that the one on the right looks like him when he is grumpy
> View attachment 57507


Thats so Cool .  I don't see a grumpy face' I see a abstract face w/ sunglasses. Art is perceived through the eyes of the beholder.


----------



## Angie Gail

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Today no soaping' i've managed to do some research between cleaning the house' came across an interesting topic of "Colloidal Oatmeal" at first I thought I can purchase oatmeal & grind it my self to a fine powder.  but after research realized its process is micronised to a specific particle size. It also needs to to be processed so the startch is modified so it can disperse into creams, lotions & bath products w/ no clumps or lumps.  I had to order some of this skin soothing stuff. . I ordered form " Making Cosmetics " I'm going to make a bar soap for sensitive skin & use Colloidal Oatmeal w/ no added color or scent. .


I make a goat's milk and colloidal oatmeal soap and it's really nice, smooth, and creamy (it's the pic in my avatar). I get my oatmeal from Brambleberry and it's easy to work with.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Angie Gail said:


> I make a goat's milk and colloidal oatmeal soap and it's really nice, smooth, and creamy (it's the pic in my avatar). I get my oatmeal from Brambleberry and it's easy to work with.


Oh thats wonderful & good to know BB carries it too, do you scent your soap?.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

GemstonePony said:


> Lol, does reworking some of my soap recipes to exclude RBO based on the the oils I have on hand count as a soapy thing?


Not long, and people around here are counting apologies for having done nothing soapy today as a soapy thing they have made today 



KiwiMoose said:


> soy wax - seems we have a national shortage ( I blame covid)


Who knows, maybe the busy _soapmakers_ are to blame…



Peachy Clean Soap said:


> interesting topic of "Colloidal Oatmeal" at first I thought I can purchase oatmeal & grind it my self to a fine powder. but after research realized its process is micronised to a specific particle size. It also needs to to be processed so the startch is modified so it can disperse into creams, lotions & bath products w/ no clumps or lumps.


I don't think this clumping/dissolution issues are too troublesome with soap, regarding how rude we're treating the batter anyway. I had good success with just soaking rolled oats 1:5 in water and SBing them into oat “milk” (bran sifted off with a tea strainer), I've seen this somewhere on YouTube IIRC. It's impressive how this “oat milk” will get a pudding-like texture when lye is added, not unlike medium trace (but still without oils added!). Tested the CP soap I made that way just yesterday (shy of four weeks curing time) and it already gave a lovely lather and felt very smooth on the skin.

Actually today, I lost patience with the last semi-solid lumps of soap paste still swimming undissolved in my Décadence LS after _months_. Sifted them off, dissolved in hot water, and pleased myself with a decadent footbath with a slight poppy odour.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

ResolvableOwl said:


> Not long, and people around here are counting apologies for having done nothing soapy today as a soapy thing they have made today
> 
> 
> Who knows, maybe the busy _soapmakers_ are to blame…
> 
> 
> I don't think this clumping/dissolution issues are too troublesome with soap, regarding how rude we're treating the batter anyway. I had good success with just soaking rolled oats 1:5 in water and SBing them into oat “milk” (bran sifted off with a tea strainer), I've seen this somewhere on YouTube IIRC. It's impressive how this “oat milk” will get a pudding-like texture when lye is added, not unlike medium trace (but still without oils added!). Tested the CP soap I made that way just yesterday (shy of four weeks curing time) and it already gave a lovely lather and felt very smooth on the skin.
> 
> Actually today, I lost patience with the last semi-solid lumps of soap paste still swimming undissolved in my Décadence LS after _months_. Sifted them off, dissolved in hot water, and pleased myself with a decadent footbath with a slight poppy odour.


Oh This is interesting' as well as the scent' I'll be trying / following your footsteps & using it in a bar soap.  .


----------



## TashaBird

I’ve got a pull through soap column in a bucket with a heating blanket wrapped around it. Usually I’d just leave it in there for a day, heat turned off after a few hours. How long do you think it has to stay in the heated bucket to ensure gel phase?


----------



## Ladka

I bevelled and tidied all the bars of the last three batches (made for this month's challenge). I will have to check the printouts, they will very likely be completed with the addition of pictures and final observations. (Plus half of one sheet got soaked with oil I'm preparing for cream making uhg!)


----------



## earlene

Waiting for my challenge soap to come down in temp.  It went into the oven about 9 hours ago, but surface temp is still above 100°F.  If I'd forget about it for awhile, and stop thinking about it, that would be best.  I really don't want to cut it tonight.  But I sort of do.

After making the soap, I was so tired out that I fell asleep right after turning on Midsomer Murders.  Apparently I had a 2 and a 1/2 hour nap.  I hope I am able to get to sleep at a normal time tonight.  Maybe I'll try again to watch that episode I missed.  And have a snack.  I totally missed dinner.

So something interesting:  I misplaced my two Soap Making Adventures notebooks with all my formulas, dates soaps made and notes for everything soapy for the past 6 years.  One day I went to get them to look something up and they weren't where I keep them.  So I searched, but they were no-where to be found.  I concluded that if I stop looking they will turn up, because that's usually what happens when I loose stuff (not always, though.)  Periodically over the past 2 months (I think that's how long its been, maybe longer, I'm not sure) I've taken up looking for the missing notebooks, and feared I had accidentally dropped them into the trash or something.  But I just couldn't find them.

Well, as a side note, Kitty Baby has been trying to climb down behind the couch cushion that is part of the couch back. It's hilarious watching her hind legs and kitty butt sticking up while she tries to get down between the couch back and the cushion, like she's chasing a rabbit down a hole.  It's happened a few times.  Not once did it occur to me she might be after something I have been looking for.

A couple of days ago, while cleaning the leather, I found my missing soaping notebooks behind the cushion she's been trying to climb down behind.  Next time she does that, I'll make sure to check out what she's after because it may be something I forgot I misplaced!  Yeah, I do sometimes put something up in that little grooved area between the couch back & the cushion top, but this is the first time said items 'disappeared' into the depths of the couch.

Happy me!  Well, I had already started the 3rd notebook, which is why I had 'temporarily' put those two where they got lost.  I had been transcribing some of the important stuff like, how to make my EDTA solution, how much a drop of ROE weighs, stuff like that.  At least now when my hand is better, I'll be able to label the soaps not yet labeled.  I was concerned about that, because they are an important part of my soap labeling methodology.


----------



## Quanta

Today, my dad helped me modify my mini mixer. I got tired of it eating through AA batteries like there's no tomorrow. He made a D cell size battery box (out of cardboard, of course) for it and I made a wooden dummy battery with terminals which are connected to wires from the battery box. With D cells instead of AAs, it should last quite a bit longer before the batteries run down. I have to use alkaline batteries with it because rechargeables start out with a much lower voltage which defeats the purpose. He did tell me what kind of power supply I'd need if I want to plug it into the wall, so I will want to do that eventually.







So, equipped with a mixer that can handle a tiny batch of soap, I made a mere 173 grams of oil into soap for a fragrance test. I used a lard, olive, coconut and castor recipe. I then divided the batter into three tiny pitchers, and added fragrance to each. I am looking for a good vanilla cake scent, and I wanted to compare these three. I have others that I'll test later. None of these accelerated or riced or did anything funny, besides Buttercream Cupcake which seems to have discolored slightly. We'll see what color each is when I unmold. I am expecting all three to turn brown by the end of curing, and how dark each gets is part of what I'm testing. In a day or two I will make another batch that is the same except with VCS added. My goal is to make cupcake soaps that smell like real cupcakes. I'm going to make chocolate ones too eventually.






The only other soap I made today was a batch of hot process soap from a recipe that I had made before. But that first batch was my first batch of proper HP soap (only HP before that was shaving soap) and I overcooked it. However, the soap was still fantastic, probably one of the best that I have made yet. It was by far the ugliest (made in cavity molds, so each one had that "puffed rice cake" look on one whole side ) but as far as lather and the way it feels and everything, it is awesome. So today I made that recipe again and I made enough that I ended up with one short loaf, plus two and a half bars in a cavity mold. I tried something new with coloring in the loaf mold, we'll see how that turns out.


----------



## TashaBird

Got my rainbow pull through into my heated bucket this morning just in time for an appointment I had. As the day rolled on I decided to make another soap using a new experimental pull through disc. I suspect the openings aren’t big enough, but I’m curious to see how it turns out, and what I can learn from it for future designs. I used Golden States Warriors colors. (It’s a sports ball team. ) 
It’s taken every ounce of will I have not to try and cut that rainbow soap today. I’m literally going to bed early to try and stay away from it.


----------



## Zing

KiwiMoose said:


> I hear ya!  I'm almost out of soy wax - seems we have a national shortage ( I blame covid).


Hmm, yeah, go ahead and blame "COVID,"  yes, that's right "COVID" if that makes you feel better, Friend.  I know it's hard sometimes to look yourself in the mirror....

I turned my curing mechanics' soap, always a simple pleasure. 

I'm also printing and labeling soap (my least fave part of the process).  Mrs. Zing's birthday is tomorrow and we are having a par-tay!  Like in our house, with vaccinated friends, wicky wicky what??!!  She loves her birthday -- last year was a drive-by honk your horn thang.  No one has seen our house since our renovations that happened pre- and during the pandemic.  We are pawning off excess inventory giving away Mrs. Zing's jams and jellies, and my soap.


----------



## msunnerstood

Zing said:


> Hmm, yeah, go ahead and blame "COVID,"  yes, that's right "COVID" if that makes you feel better, Friend.  I know it's hard sometimes to look yourself in the mirror....
> 
> I turned my curing mechanics' soap, always a simple pleasure.
> 
> I'm also printing and labeling soap (my least fave part of the process).  Mrs. Zing's birthday is tomorrow and we are having a par-tay!  Like in our house, with vaccinated friends, wicky wicky what??!!  She loves her birthday -- last year was a drive-by honk your horn thang.  No one has seen our house since our renovations that happened pre- and during the pandemic.  We are pawning off excess inventory giving away Mrs. Zing's jams and jellies, and my soap.



Happy Birthday, Mrs. Zing!!! 

Labeling soap is also my least favorite thing.


----------



## Angie Gail

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Oh thats wonderful & good to know BB carries it too, do you scent your soap?.


I do use FOs mostly from WSP and a few from NS and BB.


----------



## GemstonePony

Japanese Cherry Blossom attempt #3 in the mold, not gelling it this time to see if the FO doesn't weep as much or yellow as much. This time I added Aloe Vera Gel, which I haven't done for a while. And I ended up soaping way cooler than normal, and there were flakes of something in my soap. Maybe lint, maybe stearin clumped and saponified first, maybe this time the FO riced instead of straight up accelerating even though I blended it into the oils to start, maybe somehow this time the lye didn't dissolve even though the lye solution was blended to incorporate TD- late night soaping with a tired brain is just... The best... Anyways, good night, y'all. Figuring out what on earth I have created will have to wait until tomorrow... Well, later today, now.


----------



## Tara_H

I washed up from the naturally coloured OPW, which just happened to be my lowest superfat yet, at 2%, and omg the difference! Instead of grease and a ring of mica sticking to the side of the sink, there were massive amounts of bubbles! All this just from the bit of soap residue; I'll definitely be adjusting my other recipes to match.  




The more I learn about superfat the more I'm getting the impression it's basically like covering your hands with a thin layer of oil or lotion before washing them - which, yes, will reduce the stripping effect of the soap, but isn't it better to just formulate the soap to be less stripping to begin with?   

Just now I made a definitely-not-challenge-entry OPW, I'm quite excited to see how it comes out.  The colour palette is inspired by this picture:



I think I got just the trace I wanted, and I made an embed for the moon from soap dough.





CPOP'ing now, with any luck it will be ready to cut by this evening.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

TashaBird said:


> I’ve got a pull through soap column in a bucket with a heating blanket wrapped around it. Usually I’d just leave it in there for a day, heat turned off after a few hours. How long do you think it has to stay in the heated bucket to ensure gel phase?


Tasha I have found the Round Columns as in the PVC Pipe heat up & hold the heat in' depending on the the width of  & hight plays into how long to apply the heat.  Truly it's a guessing game' sorry I cant be more percise & give you a definitive answer.  What I do is wrap my column w/ heating blanket on medium heat' which is setting in a cupboard or ice chest I'll check & fell the tube often' when the tube starts heating up' I'll turn off the heat & keep it covered.  It's amazing how hot the PVC Pipe can get.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Zing said:


> Hmm, yeah, go ahead and blame "COVID,"  yes, that's right "COVID" if that makes you feel better, Friend.  I know it's hard sometimes to look yourself in the mirror....
> 
> I turned my curing mechanics' soap, always a simple pleasure.
> 
> I'm also printing and labeling soap (my least fave part of the process).  Mrs. Zing's birthday is tomorrow and we are having a par-tay!  Like in our house, with vaccinated friends, wicky wicky what??!!  She loves her birthday -- last year was a drive-by honk your horn thang.  No one has seen our house since our renovations that happened pre- and during the pandemic.  We are pawning off excess inventory giving away Mrs. Zing's jams and jellies, and my soap.


Happy Birthday To Mrs. Zing' .


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Tara_H said:


> I washed up from the naturally coloured OPW, which just happened to be my lowest superfat yet, at 2%, and omg the difference! Instead of grease and a ring of mica sticking to the side of the sink, there were massive amounts of bubbles! All this just from the bit of soap residue; I'll definitely be adjusting my other recipes to match.
> 
> View attachment 57575
> 
> 
> The more I learn about superfat the more I'm getting the impression it's basically like covering your hands with a thin layer of oil or lotion before washing them - which, yes, will reduce the stripping effect of the soap, but isn't it better to just formulate the soap to be less stripping to begin with?
> 
> Just now I made a definitely-not-challenge-entry OPW, I'm quite excited to see how it comes out.  The colour palette is inspired by this picture:
> View attachment 57576
> 
> 
> I think I got just the trace I wanted, and I made an embed for the moon from soap dough.
> View attachment 57577
> View attachment 57578
> View attachment 57579
> 
> 
> CPOP'ing now, with any luck it will be ready to cut by this evening.


Love them BUBBLES' pretty colors too.


----------



## TashaBird

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Tasha I have found the Round Columns as in the PVC Pipe heat up & hold the heat in' depending on the the width of  & hight plays into how long to apply the heat.  Truly it's a guessing game' sorry I cant be more percise & give you a definitive answer.  What I do is wrap my column w/ heating blanket on medium heat' which is setting in a cupboard or ice chest I'll check & fell the tube often' when the tube starts heating up' I'll turn off the heat & keep it covered.  It's amazing how hot the PVC Pipe can get.


That’s similar to what I do, except I leave it on for longer. I don’t have them insulated much, just wrapped in a blanket. The second soap is still warm this morning though!
I think I might over do the heat sometimes. 
But so far so good this morning. Only the cut will tell...


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

TashaBird said:


> That’s similar to what I do, except I leave it on for longer. I don’t have them insulated much, just wrapped in a blanket. The second soap is still warm this morning though!
> I think I might over do the heat sometimes.
> But so far so good this morning. Only the cut will tell...


Yes the PVC Pipe really heats up.  Stunning Soap & Vibrant Colors


----------



## violets2217

With this weekend off I decided to start a project that I’ve been thinking about for a while.    While forming a plan, I inadvertently discovered another project that has been hiding for the last couple years. The hidden project was easier so I finished it to get it out of the way... figuratively and literally! May I introduce my new spice rack! I’m waiting for some more jars to be delivered but mostly done!





Now my “Soap” project!  This is my goal:


I’m starting on the drying trays and am going to work on the frame around them... In theory, it should work! First drawer done:






Holds at least 50 bars of soap. Could hold 10 more bars, but then it’s toooo heavy!
So my plan is to make a rack to hold 8 trays so I’ll be able to have 400 bars curing and will get back some of my linen closet space. Pluse I think my soap will cure better in my craft room/sun room. It’s under air and a bit less humid! So fingers crossed my plan comes together!


----------



## TashaBird

A fun experiment! The outcome wasn’t exactly what I’d envisioned, but they’re still pretty! And I learned a LOT for next time! A new disc design, new formula, new color scheme... and ALL the colors! 
Also, first time using the new custom guide that NS made for my cutter. The original was too short and it left a ding in all my round soaps. I love the new taller one!! I think it will also help keep my longer loaves more straight.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Quanta said:


> Today, my dad helped me modify my mini mixer. I got tired of it eating through AA batteries like there's no tomorrow. He made a D cell size battery box (out of cardboard, of course) for it and I made a wooden dummy battery with terminals which are connected to wires from the battery box. With D cells instead of AAs, it should last quite a bit longer before the batteries run down. I have to use alkaline batteries with it because rechargeables start out with a much lower voltage which defeats the purpose. He did tell me what kind of power supply I'd need if I want to plug it into the wall, so I will want to do that eventually.
> 
> View attachment 57554
> 
> 
> So, equipped with a mixer that can handle a tiny batch of soap, I made a mere 173 grams of oil into soap for a fragrance test. I used a lard, olive, coconut and castor recipe. I then divided the batter into three tiny pitchers, and added fragrance to each. I am looking for a good vanilla cake scent, and I wanted to compare these three. I have others that I'll test later. None of these accelerated or riced or did anything funny, besides Buttercream Cupcake which seems to have discolored slightly. We'll see what color each is when I unmold. I am expecting all three to turn brown by the end of curing, and how dark each gets is part of what I'm testing. In a day or two I will make another batch that is the same except with VCS added. My goal is to make cupcake soaps that smell like real cupcakes. I'm going to make chocolate ones too eventually.
> 
> View attachment 57555
> 
> 
> The only other soap I made today was a batch of hot process soap from a recipe that I had made before. But that first batch was my first batch of proper HP soap (only HP before that was shaving soap) and I overcooked it. However, the soap was still fantastic, probably one of the best that I have made yet. It was by far the ugliest (made in cavity molds, so each one had that "puffed rice cake" look on one whole side ) but as far as lather and the way it feels and everything, it is awesome. So today I made that recipe again and I made enough that I ended up with one short loaf, plus two and a half bars in a cavity mold. I tried something new with coloring in the loaf mold, we'll see how that turns out.


What a brilliant idea for the micro mixer. 
Update: its gonna be interesting to see how the soap changes colors due to your different vanilla FO's.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

TashaBird said:


> A fun experiment! The outcome wasn’t exactly what I’d envisioned, but they’re still pretty! And I learned a LOT for next time! A new disc design, new formula, new color scheme... and ALL the colors!
> Also, first time using the new custom guide that NS made for my cutter. The original was too short and it left a ding in all my round soaps. I love the new taller one!! I think it will also help keep my longer loaves more straight.


Wow' such pretty soaps. my goodness


----------



## melonpan

My soapy thing of the day is prepping for my next soap session, the only two things left to decide are which EOs and green colorant to use for my pine inspired soap. 
So I've been searching the forum and the internet for inspiration, wondering if it's worth to try and mix french green clay with a bit of activated charcoal to make it darker, or if it's best to just go with spirulina...



Tara_H said:


> Just realised I never finished the story of the mould disaster


I was catching up on the thread and I was hoping you would finish the story! The soaps look lovely.



violets2217 said:


> With this weekend off I decided to start a project that I’ve been thinking about for a while.    While forming a plan, I inadvertently discovered another project that has been hiding for the last couple years. The hidden project was easier so I finished it to get it out of the way... figuratively and literally! May I introduce my new spice rack!
> [...]
> Now my “Soap” project!  This is my goal:
> View attachment 57589


Your spice rack is so satifying to look at, with all the matching labels! And I may or may not have saved the ref picture for your soap project... love the idea!


----------



## Kiwi2:)

KiwiMoose said:


> I hear ya!  I'm almost out of soy wax - seems we have a national shortage ( I blame covid). There'll be no reworking of my recipes without it - its a mainstay for me.  Unless i just keep making @Zany_in_CO's NSC until I can get more.  I've already subbed my usual brand with an alternative that seems to be working fine, but now that's running low and is out of stock at the supplier.... eek!


Hiya - 
I've tried this in my CP and it works out fine - 100% soy - and it's still in stock!!  








						Soy Wax All Seasons S100 - Candle Creations
					

S100 Pure Soy is a single ingredient wax containing nothing but hydrogenated soy bean oil. You’ll find great container adhesion, a wax that’s easy to work with and fantastic scent throw!




					www.candlecreations.co.nz


----------



## Adobehead

I used up the last of the olive oil infused with rhubarb root.  It is paler in color than I was hopeing, so made more oil today.  The specks are cranberry fiber.  
I made a killer blend for the Geranium EO.  Going to try this again and hope for more pink next time.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

violets2217 said:


> With this weekend off I decided to start a project that I’ve been thinking about for a while.    While forming a plan, I inadvertently discovered another project that has been hiding for the last couple years. The hidden project was easier so I finished it to get it out of the way... figuratively and literally! May I introduce my new spice rack! I’m waiting for some more jars to be delivered but mostly done!
> View attachment 57588
> 
> Now my “Soap” project!  This is my goal:
> View attachment 57589
> 
> I’m starting on the drying trays and am going to work on the frame around them... In theory, it should work! First drawer done:
> View attachment 57591
> 
> 
> 
> Holds at least 50 bars of soap. Could hold 10 more bars, but then it’s toooo heavy!
> So my plan is to make a rack to hold 8 trays so I’ll be able to have 400 bars curing and will get back some of my linen closet space. Pluse I think my soap will cure better in my craft room/sun room. It’s under air and a bit less humid! So fingers crossed my plan comes together!


Love Love Your Beautiful Soap! & Your New Designed Soap Curing Drawer' I Think It's Gonna Cure Your Soap  beautifully. Is that pine wood that you've used?


----------



## TashaBird

This disc was super funky and experimental. There was too much fine detail in it maybe. Still fun playing with new designs! I’ll show y’all the disc when it gets cleaned.


----------



## violets2217

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Is that pine wood that you've used?


Lol! I’m guessing it’s pine. I even checked  my Home Depot app shopping list and it doesn’t say what type of wood it is... They are the cheap 1x2 furring strips that I use for most of my diy projects.... They serve their purpose most of the time. It’s funny because the Pin that I found with the diy curing rack said that you can spend $50 on wood and a couple hours building. I’m wondering how old the post is because I’ve spent a wee bit more on lumber!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Kiwi2:) said:


> Hiya -
> I've tried this in my CP and it works out fine - 100% soy - and it's still in stock!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soy Wax All Seasons S100 - Candle Creations
> 
> 
> S100 Pure Soy is a single ingredient wax containing nothing but hydrogenated soy bean oil. You’ll find great container adhesion, a wax that’s easy to work with and fantastic scent throw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.candlecreations.co.nz


Thanks Darl! It’s $10 more than I usually pay, but looks good if the other doesn’t comeback in stock in time.


----------



## TashaBird

This was the disc for that last one. I think if the thin openings were thicker it would translate better. But if someone wanted something feathery looking, like WINGS, a design with those aspects would work!


----------



## JuLeeRenee

I burnt 2 of my fingers trying to make a soap dish mold so I can make my own resin soap dish. I really need to remember that hot glue guns are um hot.


----------



## Quanta

violets2217 said:


> Lol! I’m guessing it’s pine. I even checked  my Home Depot app shopping list and it doesn’t say what type of wood it is... They are the cheap 1x2 furring strips that I use for most of my diy projects.... They serve their purpose most of the time. It’s funny because the Pin that I found with the diy curing rack said that you can spend $50 on wood and a couple hours building. I’m wondering how old the post is because I’ve spent a wee bit more on lumber!


I would be surprised if you found some that weren't pine. They are like 2x4's that way.
Lumber is one of the things in short supply due to the pandemic. Prices will be higher than normal for a while yet as suppliers are catching up. Fortunately, I have quite a stash in my garage that was purchased pre-pandemic so I haven't had to go to the lumberyard in a while. I could make quite a few soap molds and still have some left.


----------



## Vicki C

TashaBird said:


> A fun experiment! The outcome wasn’t exactly what I’d envisioned, but they’re still pretty! And I learned a LOT for next time! A new disc design, new formula, new color scheme... and ALL the colors!
> Also, first time using the new custom guide that NS made for my cutter. The original was too short and it left a ding in all my round soaps. I love the new taller one!! I think it will also help keep my longer loaves more straight.


I LOVE these, they are all beautiful. My eye is especially drawn to the one with the very subtle rainbow border then blue, then white, red, orange, yellow. Really stunning.


----------



## GemstonePony

Cherry blossom batch 3 was cut, mostly to see how my design ideas turned out: the TD I put in the lye solution hid that the lye had flaked since the solution was too cold, and thus the soap is unusable because it has lye chunks. Also, the colors were off because I forgot how much purple I really do have to add to counteract the FO going yellow. My phone camera makes it look less orange than it really is. But, here's a pic because the overall design is close to what I wanted.
Also, today I made a layered soap with BB's Lily of the Valley FO, and just a little NS Earth meets Sky to ground it a little. Still in the mold because the "slight acceleration" Brambleberry listed for Lily of the Valley turned out to indeed be slight. It was soaped as separate batches for each layer anyways, since it was intended to be a confidence-booster soap.


----------



## KimW

GemstonePony said:


> Cherry blossom batch 3 was cut, mostly to see how my design ideas turned out: the TD I put in the lye solution hid that the lye had flaked since the solution was too cold, and thus the soap is unusable because it has lye chunks. Also, the colors were off because I forgot how much purple I really do have to add to counteract the FO going yellow. My phone camera makes it look less orange than it really is. But, here's a pic because the overall design is close to what I wanted.
> Also, today I made a layered soap with BB's Lily of the Valley FO, and just a little NS Earth meets Sky to ground it a little. Still in the mold because the "slight acceleration" Brambleberry listed for Lily of the Valley turned out to indeed be slight. It was soaped as separate batches for each layer anyways, since it was intended to be a confidence-booster soap.


Oh bummer that the cherry blossom soap won't be usable.  They sure are a lovely design!


----------



## Zing

TashaBird said:


> A fun experiment! The outcome wasn’t exactly what I’d envisioned, but they’re still pretty! And I learned a LOT for next time! A new disc design, new formula, new color scheme... and ALL the colors!


I love your photos.  Totally awed by them.  Awed, I say!


Adobehead said:


> I used up the last of the olive oil infused with rhubarb root.  It is paler in color than I was hopeing, so made more oil today.  The specks are cranberry fiber.
> I made a killer blend for the Geranium EO.  Going to try this again and hope for more pink next time.
> 
> View attachment 57598


What's your blend if you care to share?  I'm curious about geranium -- can you compare it to anything?  I like your soap and I like cranberries and you got 'em all in one!


----------



## Adobehead

Zing said:


> What's your blend if you care to share?  I'm curious about geranium -- can you compare it to anything?  I like your soap and I like cranberries and you got 'em all in one!


Zing, I thought I discovered that Bergamot in a 50-50 ratio kicked up the Geranium scent but now I think 75 geranium, 25 Bergamot is the ticket.  I also add 1 teaspoon of Pachouly in addition as a base note and to hold the scent better.  It is not discernable as pachouly but it enhances the others.
Geranium is like geranium and has many fans, not all women. It can be said to be floral but I think comes from the leaves of the pelargonium.  If you haven't tried it, get a sample, quick!


----------



## TashaBird

Tuesday I leave for FL to see my family. Usually I see my gbabies twice a year, but this is my first visit since covid started. 
I realized if I didn’t make a rainbow soap is been planning,  yesterday, it wouldn’t be ready in time for pride. 
So, we shall see how it turns out.
The batter for each layer wasn’t quite enough to cover the embeds. But I kind of made it work. The stripes won’t be as crisp as I’d wanted. But I got to use a bunch of yogurt containers I’d been saving! Cut down on clean up today as I’m packing. 
And why the heck is my essential oil oozing out?! Hopefully it soaks back in during the cure.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

violets2217 said:


> Lol! I’m guessing it’s pine. I even checked  my Home Depot app shopping list and it doesn’t say what type of wood it is... They are the cheap 1x2 furring strips that I use for most of my diy projects.... They serve their purpose most of the time. It’s funny because the Pin that I found with the diy curing rack said that you can spend $50 on wood and a couple hours building. I’m wondering how old the post is because I’ve spent a wee bit more on lumber!


I'd guess its pine too.  Yes agree Lumber Prices has gone through the roof & a short supply. I'll blame it on "Covid" lol


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Adobehead said:


> Zing, I thought I discovered that Bergamot in a 50-50 ratio kicked up the Geranium scent but now I think 75 geranium, 25 Bergamot is the ticket.  I also add 1 teaspoon of Pachouly in addition as a base note and to hold the scent better.  It is not discernable as pachouly but it enhances the others.
> Geranium is like geranium and has many fans, not all women. It can be said to be floral but I think comes from the leaves of the pelargonium.  If you haven't tried it, get a sample, quick!


sounds like a beautiful combo.


----------



## TashaBird

Barely got them made, when I’d planned on packing for my trip. But the hustle was super worth it!


----------



## AliOop

My shampoo bars are rock hard, and the sweating on the conditioner bars stopped, so I shrink-wrapped them to retain the lovely OMH scent until I use up the ones that are currently in the shower. Hubs is using those now, too, and really likes them. With his PD, it is much easier for him to rub a bar on his head than to manipulate the liquid without it spilling everywhere.

My previous soapy thing this weekend was stopping in a thrift store, just to have a look.  After picking up some nice glass pieces and a mini-crock pot for $2 (perfect for melting syndet ingredients), and finding some pants for the ever-sprouting grandsons, I wandered back to the furniture area. I recently learned about restoring leather finishes, and this place had high-quality leather couches for $25 - $55. All they need about $50 worth of leather restoring/repairing stain to look amazing. However, I resisted until I finish my current leather project ( the driver's seat in our truck).

And that rabbit trail through the furniture section brought me to a folding craft table in great shape -- *FOR $20!* I'd been eyeing these new for about $350 and hoping to find a used one someday. This one has some wear and tear but is completely functional. It is now in my office/crafting room, allowing me to craft somewhere other than the kitchen counters and all the issues that come with that.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Today i'm researching' Oatmeal soap & waiting on my Colloidal Oatmeal to arrive' working on Improving my "Signature Peachy Scented Soap" I did order different peachy FO'S its a matter of trial & error finding a perfect FO & EO that behaves well.  
Also I'll be working on a Body Lotion & Body butter, Ive got the containers w/ a pump lid for Lotion & for the body butter i'll use a thin mint soap mold cause its tiny flat round disk shape that I'm thinking would be perfect for a one time use body butter disk' is my mindset.  This will entail enrolling in a pay level course @SwiftCraftyMonkey to better understand skincare' chemistry & making products.  
My first love Is creating soap' I dont think I'll ever grow tired of the magical transformation between  "Lye & Fat" = Soap!"  It's truly magical in every scene of the word.  

( It's a soap thing' they don't understand ) 

Make It a Great Day Friend's


----------



## AliOop

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Today i'm researching' Oatmeal soap & waiting on my Colloidal Oatmeal to arrive' working on Improving my "Signature Peachy Scented Soap" I did order different peachy FO'S its a matter of trial & error finding a perfect FO & EO that behaves well.


Peche de Vigne is a soft, light peachy scent from Oregon Trails that I find amazing. Not super strong, but absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Tara_H

Yesterday ended up being a very soapy day, due to hailstones (in May, what?!)

Husband helped me to do 2 rounds of 10 fragrance tests.  Expected results: lilac, ocean, coconut and lily of the valley accelerated a lot! Unexpected results: chocolate dream discoloured to a vivid yellow, fresh brewed coffee decelerated, Mediterranean fig got quickly to medium trace, backed up to a light/medium for a while, then started thickening up again after about 25 mins.  That seems like it could come in pretty handy!


----------



## amd

AliOop said:


> Peche de Vigne is a soft, light peachy scent from Oregon Trails that I find amazing. Not super strong, but absolutely beautiful.


Have you used it in soap? That was going to be my recommendation as well, but I've only used it in shampoo and conditioner bars. I got my bottle from another soaper who was destashing during a move across country, so I might have enough left for a very small batch. It's a fantastic peach scent!

My soapy adventures for the weekend involved getting everything done but my OPW soap. By the time I got to it my foot was very angry. I should be able to handle it tonight - maybe. So what I did get done was 4 types of shampoo bars (I could do those sitting down), succulent embeds, and the soap cupcake to place the embeds on. I also did the dishes from two weeks ago, but I'll need to do them again, probably not tonight.


----------



## AliOop

amd said:


> Have you used it in soap? That was going to be my recommendation as well, but I've only used it in shampoo and conditioner bars. I got my bottle from another soaper who was destashing during a move across country, so I might have enough left for a very small batch. It's a fantastic peach scent!


I have, and I absolutely love it, although it is not strong at all (a plus for me, but maybe not for others). I was going to try it in a lotion next. I didn't think about using shampoo bars, but it would be perfect in those, too.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

violets2217 said:


> This is my goal:


With or without the cat?



Peachy Clean Soap said:


> the magical transformation between "Lye & Fat" = Soap!" It's truly magical in every scene of the word.
> 
> ( It's a soap thing' they don't understand )


I do _understand_ what is happening during saponification (with “understand” in the sense of chemistry textbooks/lectures). But still I'm with you, it has something _magical_ about it, if you want to call it that way. The more I know about soapmaking is mostly the more I know that I don't know, and won't ever know. There are so many things that can't be explained by a scientific approach! Soapmaking will always resist being squeezed into the category of science, craftmanship, or (black) art – because it is always a blend of all three!

In soapy news, I'm currently challenging another pet theory with on-paper-appeal with soapmaking practice: An attempt for (a very cumbersome detour to get to) a shortcut to the elusive soap-without-lye phantom.
I had precipitated free fatty acids from soap scraps + excess citric acid + some purification magic. The current step is filtrating off some activated charcoal I had added to clear off impurities. Needless to say I have to do this in the oven to keep the FFAs from solidifying at RT … Uncertain ending…


----------



## Tara_H

ResolvableOwl said:


> With or without the cat?



With, clearly. All the best plans include cats.


----------



## Ladka

Now that I've taken photos of my entry soap and posted them I was able to tackle bevelling and planing the bars of my two previous failed batches and transfer them to the wooly&soapy room to cure.


----------



## Zing

TashaBird said:


> Barely got them made, when I’d planned on packing for my trip. But the hustle was super worth it!


 Can you be my grandma?



AliOop said:


> My previous soapy thing this weekend was stopping in a thrift store, just to have a look.  After picking up some nice glass pieces and a mini-crock pot for $2 (perfect for melting syndet ingredients), and finding some pants for the ever-sprouting grandsons, I wandered back to the furniture area. I recently learned about restoring leather finishes, and this place had high-quality leather couches for $25 - $55. All they need about $50 worth of leather restoring/repairing stain to look amazing. However, I resisted until I finish my current leather project ( the driver's seat in our truck).
> 
> And that rabbit trail through the furniture section brought me to a folding craft table in great shape -- *FOR $20!* I'd been eyeing these new for about $350 and hoping to find a used one someday. This one has some wear and tear but is completely functional. It is now in my office/crafting room, allowing me to craft somewhere other than the kitchen counters and all the issues that come with that.


 SCORE!!!!!!!!!!!  I love thrifting and still looking for a decent store in my new city.  I loved the two in Chicago in wealthy neighborhoods and getting clothes with the tags still on.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

These are the soaps I made recently to estimate the strength of the botanical colorant infusions I started in March. From left to right, but excluding the soap in the lower left, the colors are paprika, rhubarb root, alkanet and indigo.  The indigo pigment is not oil soluble so I use the suspended powder in oil, whereas for the other colors I just use the oil. In each case, the colorant is 1/2 strength compared with the soap above. The indigo bars were planed on the bottom to reveal the inner beauty.  Why oh why does indigo have to go grey on the outer edges?  I used the oil from the unshaken indigo infusion to get the pale pink color of the soap in the lower left. The pink is from a secondary plant pigment, alizarin, that is oil soluble.


----------



## GemstonePony

Unmolded and cut my Lily of the Valley soap, which was very soft, and I should probably have waited. Way too soft to bevel, and I might need to do touch-ups on the surfaces I smudged, but I'm fairly pleased. Not exactly a glamour pic, but they aren't cleaned up yet, either.


----------



## The_Phoenix

GemstonePony said:


> Unmolded and cut my Lily of the Valley soap, which was very soft, and I should probably have waited. Way too soft to bevel, and I might need to do touch-ups on the surfaces I smudged, but I'm fairly pleased. Not exactly a glamour pic, but they aren't cleaned up yet, either.


I LOVE Lily of the Valley. What company is your FO from? And did it perform well?


----------



## GemstonePony

The_Phoenix said:


> I LOVE Lily of the Valley. What company is your FO from? And did it perform well?


Brambleberry, and it's fantastic! So, my FO blend was 3:1 Lily of the Valley : Earth meets Sky (sweet/Patchouli), which does not accelerate. My first time soaping Lily of the Valley, and I doubt it decelerates, but it took 2 hours to get all 3 mini-batches mixed and layered (starting once I had 3 little pitchers of oil with FO and mica added, and 3 little pitchers of lye solution with it's additives).
I attached a screenshot of the recipe I used, because I didn't think it was likely to move that slowly, but I had to use a mini-mixer for a few minutes to get each batch to medium trace, and then they took a while to set up after that, which I felt was unreasonable. I do love longevity, though, so maybe my sense of reasonable trace progression is skewed.
Oh, no ricing or discoloration, and haven't seen any FO seeping, either.


----------



## Quanta

I finally tried the lollipop swirl. I may or may not post pictures once I cut it, but one of my colors got noticeably thicker than the others and it got difficult to pour, it was more like blobs sliding down the inside of the can, than a smooth steady stream.    I am glad no one is counting on a pretty soap out of this batch. I might be embarrassed to show it.

The FO I used is Baby Bee Buttermilk from Nature's Garden. It smells just like almonds to me. It behaved well, but my green mica didn't - it turned yellow once it hit the batter. I added a bit of darker blue-ish green after that so we'll have to see what it looks like once it's cured. I know colors change in the batter sometimes and might cure closer to the actual color of the mica powder, but I have barely used this one in soap before and didn't really know what to expect. The only other time I used it in soap was with some TD in a bar that I wanted to be a very pale green, but it barely had any color at all. I need to experiment some more with it. I usually use it for syndet bars and it's great for that.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

amd said:


> Have you used it in soap? That was going to be my recommendation as well, but I've only used it in shampoo and conditioner bars. I got my bottle from another soaper who was destashing during a move across country, so I might have enough left for a very small batch. It's a fantastic peach scent!
> 
> My soapy adventures for the weekend involved getting everything done but my OPW soap. By the time I got to it my foot was very angry. I should be able to handle it tonight - maybe. So what I did get done was 4 types of shampoo bars (I could do those sitting down), succulent embeds, and the soap cupcake to place the embeds on. I also did the dishes from two weeks ago, but I'll need to do them again, probably not tonight.


Oh That scent sounds great.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

AliOop said:


> Peche de Vigne is a soft, light peachy scent from Oregon Trails that I find amazing. Not super strong, but absolutely beautiful.
> [/QUOTE


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

AliOop said:


> Peche de Vigne is a soft, light peachy scent from Oregon Trails that I find amazing. Not super strong, but absolutely beautiful.


I'm gonna try it' thx for suggestion' I'm gonna track it down.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

ResolvableOwl said:


> With or without the cat?
> 
> 
> I do _understand_ what is happening during saponification (with “understand” in the sense of chemistry textbooks/lectures). But still I'm with you, it has something _magical_ about it, if you want to call it that way. The more I know about soapmaking is mostly the more I know that I don't know, and won't ever know. There are so many things that can't be explained by a scientific approach! Soapmaking will always resist being squeezed into the category of science, craftmanship, or (black) art – because it is always a blend of all three!
> 
> In soapy news, I'm currently challenging another pet theory with on-paper-appeal with soapmaking practice: An attempt for (a very cumbersome detour to get to) a shortcut to the elusive soap-without-lye phantom.
> I had precipitated free fatty acids from soap scraps + excess citric acid + some purification magic. The current step is filtrating off some activated charcoal I had added to clear off impurities. Needless to say I have to do this in the oven to keep the FFAs from solidifying at RT … Uncertain ending…


Agree' the more I learn about soaping the more I realize I don't know. Soaping Keeps Us Humble' thats for sure.  
your Soaping Project "W / Out Lye? Hmmm Now this is gonna be interesting. I venture to say its another form of lye just chemically unstructured' as Lye lol .


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Today I made another loaf of Signature Soap. It has I think 9 FO'S in total' of course it started Misbehaving In Every Way' as it usually dose' so I was ready for the "Misbehaving Party Of Nine"  Knowing its gonna happen any second' as im stirring as fast as I can' then Pour it in the mold smoth it out' fast' I bang on the table trying to remove any air bubbles.  On to color number two' pour in FO' Wait for it' Bam!! Its ricing & Im stirring as fast as I can' thrown in the mold' bang it down.  On to the last & final color Repeat of first two colors. I think to my self Do I Dare Try A Spoon Swirl' its really a Naughty Frozen Monster' , I gotta try that beautiful spoon swirl ive seen friends post.  As Im attempting to swirl this Frozen Mess' I'm thinking to self "Oh This Isn't Gonna Be Good".
I finally finished up & put the Misbehaving Party Of Nine To Sleep.   Its getting happy in the ice chest' hopfully cooling down'    here is a picture. I'll post another after I cut it tomorrow.
It's Late Night Night Sweet Dreams.

Update on my " Signature - So' Peachy Soap" Though it's not perfect The Scent Is Heaven! I have one customer that Absolutely Loves My " So Peachy" scented soap's, though the colors & design change'it's the scent is what I want to Nail as perfect & consistent, according to my nose.
Thx to her & suggesting I should make this my "Signature Soap" So I Did.


----------



## Tara_H

I unmoulded the fragrance test soaps this morning, and I continue to be intrigued by the variations that just a fragrance can cause.  I used a pencil to carve the numbers on them for future reference and there was such a difference in consistency! Almost 2 days after pouring, some were chalky and crumbly, some were firm and waxy, some were soft and greasy, and one was still too soft to unmould! (Black pepper EO)

The colours are also quite interesting:



C2 and C3 on the left are the controls for the two batches.  All the others have 1.5g of FO per 60g of my normal soap recipe batter.  The ones that look bigger are the ones that set up so fast they had to be poked down into the cups, so there are lots of air pockets!

Reference table:


----------



## Mobjack Bay

GemstonePony said:


> Unmolded and cut my Lily of the Valley soap, which was very soft, and I should probably have waited. Way too soft to bevel, and I might need to do touch-ups on the surfaces I smudged, but I'm fairly pleased. Not exactly a glamour pic, but they aren't cleaned up yet, either.


Pretty soap with perfect lines .


----------



## KimW

Tara_H said:


> I unmoulded the fragrance test soaps this morning, and I continue to be intrigued by the variations that just a fragrance can cause.  I used a pencil to carve the numbers on them for future reference and there was such a difference in consistency! Almost 2 days after pouring, some were chalky and crumbly, some were firm and waxy, some were soft and greasy, and one was still too soft to unmould! (Black pepper EO)
> 
> The colours are also quite interesting:
> View attachment 57708
> 
> 
> C2 and C3 on the left are the controls for the two batches.  All the others have 1.5g of FO per 60g of my normal soap recipe batter.  The ones that look bigger are the ones that set up so fast they had to be poked down into the cups, so there are lots of air pockets!
> 
> Reference table:
> View attachment 57709


This is fantastic!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

GemstonePony said:


> Unmolded and cut my Lily of the Valley soap, which was very soft, and I should probably have waited. Way too soft to bevel, and I might need to do touch-ups on the surfaces I smudged, but I'm fairly pleased. Not exactly a glamour pic, but they aren't cleaned up yet, either.


Oooh very nice' It has a calming effect when I look at it.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Mobjack Bay said:


> These are the soaps I made recently to estimate the strength of the botanical colorant infusions I started in March. From left to right, but excluding the soap in the lower left, the colors are paprika, rhubarb root, alkanet and indigo.  The indigo pigment is not oil soluble so I use the suspended powder in oil, whereas for the other colors I just use the oil. In each case, the colorant is 1/2 strength compared with the soap above. The indigo bars were planed on the bottom to reveal the inner beauty.  Why oh why does indigo have to go grey on the outer edges?  I used the oil from the unshaken indigo infusion to get the pale pink color of the soap in the lower left. The pink is from a secondary plant pigment, alizarin, that is oil soluble.
> 
> View attachment 57693


Wow this is fantastic & wonderful info.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Tara_H said:


> I unmoulded the fragrance test soaps this morning, and I continue to be intrigued by the variations that just a fragrance can cause.  I used a pencil to carve the numbers on them for future reference and there was such a difference in consistency! Almost 2 days after pouring, some were chalky and crumbly, some were firm and waxy, some were soft and greasy, and one was still too soft to unmould! (Black pepper EO)
> 
> The colours are also quite interesting:
> View attachment 57708
> 
> 
> C2 and C3 on the left are the controls for the two batches.  All the others have 1.5g of FO per 60g of my normal soap recipe batter.  The ones that look bigger are the ones that set up so fast they had to be poked down into the cups, so there are lots of air pockets!
> 
> Reference table:
> View attachment 57709


I'm waiting for a "Peachy scent" just kidding' not... Thx for your wonderful info.


----------



## Basil

Mobjack Bay said:


> These are the soaps I made recently to estimate the strength of the botanical colorant infusions I started in March. From left to right, but excluding the soap in the lower left, the colors are paprika, rhubarb root, alkanet and indigo.  The indigo pigment is not oil soluble so I use the suspended powder in oil, whereas for the other colors I just use the oil. In each case, the colorant is 1/2 strength compared with the soap above. The indigo bars were planed on the bottom to reveal the inner beauty.  Why oh why does indigo have to go grey on the outer edges?  I used the oil from the unshaken indigo infusion to get the pale pink color of the soap in the lower left. The pink is from a secondary plant pigment, alizarin, that is oil soluble.
> 
> View attachment 57693


Those are beautiful!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Zing said:


> Can you be my grandma?
> 
> SCORE!!!!!!!!!!!  I love thrifting and still looking for a decent store in my new city.  I loved the two in Chicago in wealthy neighborhoods and getting clothes with the tags still on.


So exciting what we can find at the " Fun-Stores" / Thrift Shops.


----------



## amd

Quanta said:


> I finally tried the lollipop swirl. I may or may not post pictures once I cut it, but one of my colors got noticeably thicker than the others and it got difficult to pour, it was more like blobs sliding down the inside of the can, than a smooth steady stream.


I just posted my non-entry from last month's challenge. I had a similar issue that it got thick and was more like blobs sliding down the inside of the can.


----------



## Angie Gail

Here are the three batches I made over the weekend (my goat milk and oatmeal soaps). It's been about a month since I made soap and the last two batches before these were both total fails so I was glad these came out fine. From left to right it's Eucalyptus Tea, Madagascar Vanilla, and Lavender Woods & Honey. The two on the ends are going to be part of gift boxes.


----------



## violets2217

Finally got my new shampoo bar press in the mail yesterday after the first one got lost! So I had to make some more shampoo bars I could press... then I had to make conditioner bars to match! Lol! I need help! Anyone need some shampoo or conditioner bars!?!? 




They are sooo cute!The kids wanted something to differentiate between the shampoo & conditioner bars. I think this works!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

violets2217 said:


> Finally got my new shampoo bar press in the mail yesterday after the first one got lost! So I had to make some more shampoo bars I could press... then I had to make conditioner bars to match! Lol! I need help! Anyone need some shampoo or conditioner bars!?!?
> View attachment 57727
> 
> They are sooo cute!The kids wanted something to differentiate between the shampoo & conditioner bars. I think this works!


Those are adorable' I didnt know a Soap press was used for Shampoo Bars' wow interesting.



Angie Gail said:


> Here are the three batches I made over the weekend (my goat milk and oatmeal soaps). It's been about a month since I made soap and the last two batches before these were both total fails so I was glad these came out fine. From left to right it's Eucalyptus Tea, Madagascar Vanilla, and Lavender Woods & Honey. The two on the ends are going to be part of gift boxes.


Those are nice' the scent sounds amazing.


----------



## violets2217

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Those are adorable' I didnt know a Soap press was used for Shampoo Bars' wow interesting.


I think they are more for bath bombs, but they work well for shampoo bars too!


----------



## amd

violets2217 said:


> Anyone need some shampoo or conditioner bars!?!?


Not me, I just made 8 bars lol. But those square shapes are cute! I wonder if it would help my husband hang on to the bar better so he isn't always drop testing my bars... hmmmm....


----------



## violets2217

amd said:


> Not me, I just made 8 bars lol. But those square shapes are cute! I wonder if it would help my husband hang on to the bar better so he isn't always drop testing my bars... hmmmm....


I get the 1.75” diameter in round and now square, because I think it fits better in my hand & is a good size 3 oz bar.  I guess we will see in a day or two when I try them out! But I manage to drop at least one of them once or twice. My conditioner bars are dented messes in the shower!


----------



## KimW

violets2217 said:


> Lol! I need help! Anyone need some shampoo or conditioner bars!?!?


   What a fun chuckle during my afternoon tea.  Sounds like you had a blast!


----------



## earlene

I made my second attempt at this months One Pot Wonder Challenge soap this morning and got it into a pre-heated 150°F pre-heated oven at 11:30 am, with just enough time to shower & get to my hand therapy appointment.  My thumb was in more pain than it's been in quite some time.  I didn't think I overworked it, but just realized I forgot to take my arthritis med this morning, so that was probably a large part of why it was so painful, plus it's taking forever for the swelling to stop returning each morning.  In any case, after my session & some very welcome massage, it felt fabulous!

So now I'm just trying to remind myself that I don't want to open the oven yet to peak or temperature check the soap.


----------



## JuLeeRenee

I made an elephant embeds mold today.


----------



## Adobehead

Mobjack Bay said:


> These are the soaps I made recently to estimate the strength of the botanical colorant infusions I started in March.



View attachment 57693


Your Rhubarb root infusion is beau-ti-ful.  I don't know why your indigo does that, mine doesn't, maybe I used a bit of TD in mine.  It did make blue bubbles though and was plant material i got from a weaver.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Today I sorted my scraps, planing residues and test bars, if they qualify as rebatch base material (left) or rather as confetti material (right):



On the other hand, the ball-embed discussion started by @The_Phoenix inspired me, not to make classical confetti soap, but maybe first rebatch the colourful scraps into balls, and then embedding these?



Mobjack Bay said:


> Why oh why does indigo have to go grey on the outer edges?


I'm not alone  I expect my new indigo shipment (fabric dyeing grade) to be delivered tomorrow. And just after I'll have finished the (roughly) 28.100 things that are more important, I'll dig deeper into these indigo mysteries.


Quanta said:


> I finally tried the lollipop swirl. I may or may not post pictures once I cut it,


Do so! Best into the April challenge thread that has gained some traction lately.
Btw, this reminds me that another lollipop swirl of mine isn't yet there, too.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

ResolvableOwl said:


> I'm not alone  I expect my new indigo shipment (fabric dyeing grade) to be delivered tomorrow. And just after I'll have finished the (roughly) 28.100 things that are more important, I'll dig deeper into these indigo mysteries.


For the plant indigo, the color change doesn’t seem to be due to exposure to air.  It happens on the exposed surface as well as inside the mold. A temperature gradient? I thought about burying the molds in a box of rice, or setting them in a shallow pan of water (like egg custards) while they gel.  If you can solve the puzzle, I will buy you a beer the next time I’m in Germany!

The synthetic pre-reduced indigo I have that’s made for dyeing is very strong and makes a beautiful blue, but I don’t think I ever tried it in individual cavity molds.


----------



## KimW

I did a variation of an OPW, "opposing swirls" is my old made-up name, to test an EO blend that occurred to me.  50% Lemongrass, 45% Bergamot and 5% Pine Fir Needle.  Sometimes things my brain spits out actually work.  Smells like an "I can't believe I'm functioning at this hour" early morning walk past the flower wall garden at Ronald Reagan Int'l Airport, and I can't wait to wash my soapy rags tomorrow!


----------



## starfire

Worked on a new vegan recipe. This was an attempt at a flower design that totally did not work at all! But it still looks cool. Scented with lemon and lime.


----------



## Zing

KimW said:


> I did a variation of an OPW, "opposing swirls" is my old made-up name, to test an EO blend that occurred to me.  50% Lemongrass, 45% Bergamot and 5% Pine Fir Needle.  Sometimes things my brain spits out actually work.  Smells like an "I can't believe I'm functioning at this hour" early morning walk past the flower wall garden at Ronald Reagan Int'l Airport, and I can't wait to wash my soapy rags tomorrow!


@KimW I'm intrigued because I love those scents but haven't combined them.  Um, for those of us who have _not _had the experience of 'I can't believe I'm functioning at this hour" (actually I feel that often!) early morning walk past the flower wall garden at Ronald Regan Int'l Airport, can you compare it to something or describe it more?  
Also are you sure it's "Pine Fir Needle" -- not just Pine or just Fir Needle?


----------



## KimW

Zing said:


> @KimW I'm intrigued because I love those scents but haven't combined them.  Um, for those of us who have _not _had the experience of 'I can't believe I'm functioning at this hour" (actually I feel that often!) early morning walk past the flower wall garden at Ronald Regan Int'l Airport, can you compare it to something or describe it more?
> Also are you sure it's "Pine Fir Needle" -- not just Pine or just Fir Needle?


Zing you are a soapy friend indeed and you are right.  It is "_Balsam_ Fir Needle" EO. Thank you, sir. I guess I was a wee bit excited.  
I could find only one picture of part of the flower wall garden, and it's obviously at the end of the season, because none of the flowers are in bloom.  It's along a path between two parking garages and part of it is along the old Abingdon Plantation site.  
Imagine this wall packed with of every type of flower you've ever seen or heard of in full bloom and at the height of their fragrance, before the day's heat and still wet with dew.  You can even touch them and put your face full in them.  There's mostly roses of every imaginable color and variety, but there are plenty of other fragrant perennials with some fragrant annuals stuffed in for good measure.  Quite a lovely calming before an upcoming business flight to yet another project that will see you working so late you pass all the ladies lining up at the bail-bondsmen, and then realize you're going the wrong way down a one-way in downtown Houston only because you finally notice the traffic lights are facing the wrong way.  Good times.


----------



## Tara_H

Today I realised I was almost at the end of my masterbatched oils, so I decided to use it all up in a special project.
Ever since I saw Whitney from Cheeky Goat soaps making woodgrain soap, I've been a little bit obsessed with it.  
So today was the day.
I did it slightly differently because I'm not confident in my FO discolouring as much as needed, so I added some gold and copper micas to the batter to make it brown, and then also used them both as mica in oil drizzles for extra contrast.


FO is a 50/50 mix of "mahogany teakwood" and "dragon heart".
I looped the video over and over as I did the pour and followed along as closely as I could, including the panic when it started thickening up   

At least during the process it was looking pretty good, dying to cut it now and see!


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken

Today I labeled some soap for a friend's bridal shower. Slightly time-consuming work, but fun!

(Disclaimer: my sister, not me, made the Cactus Flower bar.)


----------



## Zing

KimW said:


> Zing you are a soapy friend indeed and you are right.  It is "_Balsam_ Fir Needle" EO. Thank you, sir. I guess I was a wee bit excited.
> I could find only one picture of part of the flower wall garden, and it's obviously at the end of the season, because none of the flowers are in bloom.  It's along a path between two parking garages and part of it is along the old Abingdon Plantation site.
> Imagine this wall packed with of every type of flower you've ever seen or heard of in full bloom and at the height of their fragrance, before the day's heat and still wet with dew.  You can even touch them and put your face full in them.  There's mostly roses of every imaginable color and variety, but there are plenty of other fragrant perennials with some fragrant annuals stuffed in for good measure.  Quite a lovely calming before an upcoming business flight to yet another project that will see you working so late you pass all the ladies lining up at the bail-bondsmen, and then realize you're going the wrong way down a one-way in downtown Houston only because you finally notice the traffic lights are facing the wrong way.  Good times.
> 
> View attachment 57787


LMAO!  Now I'm skerred about you in Houston!  Be careful out there, soapy friend!!  Thanks for clarifying the fir needle EO.  I have pine but used it only once because it's too pinesol-y. I _much _prefer fir needle.  I love love love your description of this wall -- it may be worth a special trip.  And this blend is on my bucket list.



Tara_H said:


> Today I realised I was almost at the end of my masterbatched oils, so I decided to use it all up in a special project.
> Ever since I saw Whitney from Cheeky Goat soaps making woodgrain soap, I've been a little bit obsessed with it.
> So today was the day.
> I did it slightly differently because I'm not confident in my FO discolouring as much as needed, so I added some gold and copper micas to the batter to make it brown, and then also used them both as mica in oil drizzles for extra contrast.
> View attachment 57804
> 
> FO is a 50/50 mix of "mahogany teakwood" and "dragon heart".
> I looped the video over and over as I did the pour and followed along as closely as I could, including the panic when it started thickening up
> 
> At least during the process it was looking pretty good, dying to cut it now and see!
> View attachment 57805
> View attachment 57806


This is stunning and I cannot wait for the cut!!!!!!!!!!!  This has long been on my bucket list and I'm pushing it up.


----------



## GemstonePony

I beveled my newest soap badly (sorry Lily of the Valley), planed and re-beveled an older soap that nobody was looking at because it ashed badly (both the ash and my cleanup were bad, but at least it looks more like soap), and no, I'm not posting pictures of my misdeeds. I also discovered that one of my other soaps had dropped into water so just an edge was submerged, and it was so ridiculously creamy but also bubbly I'm reconsidering trying to figure out cream soap. Like, can I just remake that recipe, but sub KOH for like 40% of the lye, throw in a preservative and more water, and call it good? Is that a thing? I'm super tired, so I'm probably not thinking straight. I know oils behave differently with KOH than NaOH, so probably not.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Ooh ooh, I made a soap using my new favourite design - OPW. As I was pouring it I thought maybe I have another contender for the challenge entry, but then of course I didn’t have a snap of the pot before pouring. So that’s the decision made for me. I can’t wait for the cut tomorrow. I blended White Tea FO with Jasmine FO and a touch of Sweet Orange EO.


----------



## The_Phoenix

KiwiMoose said:


> I didn’t have a snap of the pot before pouring.
> View attachment 57831


Yeah, I feel ya' on that.


----------



## Catscankim

Cut last nights soap...drop swirl with my dreaded favorite color. It always locks up on me lol. I beat it this time by not adding fragrance to it, just the other two colors. Scented with Abalone and Sea. My friend named it, without even knowing the fragrance. So this is Ocean Breeze.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Catscankim said:


> Cut last nights soap...drop swirl with my dreaded favorite color. It always locks up on me lol. I beat it this time by not adding fragrance to it, just the other two colors. Scented with Abalone and Sea. My friend named it, without even knowing the fragrance. So this is Ocean Breeze.
> 
> View attachment 57832


Just beautiful!  Is that two different shades of blue in there?


----------



## Tara_H

Cut the woodgrain soap!  A couple of bars (the first ones I cut) came out a bit funny because the batter was very thick at that point, and there was more white than in the rest because I used up the ends of all the colours in the last pour.  But after that, I really like them!  The bars are kind of big and ignorant because I used the standard sized mould and couldn't figure out a better way to cut them; next time I think I'd use T&S so the loaf is the width of a normal bar.





It was almost too hard to cut this morning already, so I went ahead and planed and beveled it also.  Got some great looking wood laminate and shavings out of it   







(although they also remind me a little bit of bacon...)

The end grain is also pretty cool looking:


----------



## H.Soap

Hi.. all
This is my siprulina & aloe vera soap what u think! I like the color


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Tara_H said:


> (although they also remind me a little bit of bacon...)


“a little bit”, yes, hmm . Admit it, you were at the butcher's again… Cutting cuboid pieces of meat out of your victims like a crazy serial killer [ETA context]. That chocolate HP soap didn't turn out well either.

Do you expect the FOs to darken another bit, so that it looks more brown than pink, more like carpentry than slaughterhouse?


----------



## Tara_H

ResolvableOwl said:


> Do you expect the FOs to darken another bit, so that it looks more brown than pink, more like carpentry than slaughterhouse?


I very much hope so!  From my previous testing I'm expecting a brown/orange shade, but I don't think it will get anywhere close to as dark as the one from the video, hence the pre-emptive top-up.


----------



## Angie Gail

Tara_H said:


> Cut the woodgrain soap!  A couple of bars (the first ones I cut) came out a bit funny because the batter was very thick at that point, and there was more white than in the rest because I used up the ends of all the colours in the last pour.  But after that, I really like them!  The bars are kind of big and ignorant because I used the standard sized mould and couldn't figure out a better way to cut them; next time I think I'd use T&S so the loaf is the width of a normal bar.
> View attachment 57835
> 
> 
> It was almost too hard to cut this morning already, so I went ahead and planed and beveled it also.  Got some great looking wood laminate and shavings out of it
> View attachment 57836
> View attachment 57837
> 
> (although they also remind me a little bit of bacon...)
> 
> The end grain is also pretty cool looking:
> View attachment 57838


This is amazing! Fantastic job!!!


----------



## amd

JuLeeRenee said:


> I made an elephant embeds mold today.


Can we be friends? I adore elephants. Somehow did not thing to put them (or ahem, I mean an elephant shaped embed) in soap!

I made two small batches to test FO and try the OPW with them. Too many things going against me - the soap dungeon was hot because the boiler had been running all day, my foot was achy from mopping my kitchen floor for two hours (I got a steam cleaner so gave the floor a very thorough cleaning for the first time in 4 years), and I was just plain being dumb. Knowing that my recipe is a bit tricky to work with and using unknown FO's, I still decided to mix up the two small batches in one larger batch and split off. So of course by the time I got the first split divided colored and generally screwed around with because it accelerated, the second batch was not pourable enough for OPW. FO test results: NG's Sage & Citrus accelerates but smells amazing, will make this work in a layered soap. NG's Moonlit Path is probably very workable, if I had done that one first I think I would have been able to do a successful OPW with it. The FO does lose the chemical notes from OOB once it goes into the pot, hoping it stays that way.

Will probably tackle lotions and shampoo bars over the weekend - last weekend's shampoo bars yielded some interesting results during their "cure", so I'll be taking what I learned and seeing if I can duplicate the successes and avoid the failures.


----------



## JuLeeRenee

amd said:


> Can we be friends? I adore elephants. Somehow did not thing to put them (or ahem, I mean an elephant shaped embed) in soap!


I am actually hoping to be posting what I am creating out of it in a few days. The embeds are setting up a bit and I will manipulate them later tonight or tomorrow morning to make a column embed out of it. Then of course make my soap.

 I used a cookie cutter to make a resin cast of that. Made a mold of the resin casting. Then made a bunch of elephants to make an 8 cavity elephant mold. This idea I have in my head has been a year in half in the making. I also had to get a stamp made just to go with my idea.  I have another idea to go along with this one but that one is going to take more time since it is a pain in the bum.


----------



## The_Phoenix

Tara_H said:


> Cut the woodgrain soap!  A couple of bars (the first ones I cut) came out a bit funny because the batter was very thick at that point, and there was more white than in the rest because I used up the ends of all the colours in the last pour.  But after that, I really like them!  The bars are kind of big and ignorant because I used the standard sized mould and couldn't figure out a better way to cut them; next time I think I'd use T&S so the loaf is the width of a normal bar.
> View attachment 57835
> 
> 
> It was almost too hard to cut this morning already, so I went ahead and planed and beveled it also.  Got some great looking wood laminate and shavings out of it
> View attachment 57836
> View attachment 57837
> 
> (although they also remind me a little bit of bacon...)
> 
> The end grain is also pretty cool looking:
> View attachment 57838


Yay! Well done. I tried wood grain once. It looked like human flesh. 

Yours looks fabulous.


----------



## Tara_H

The_Phoenix said:


> It looked like human flesh


Oddly specific   

Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## The_Phoenix

Washing my soapy supplies in my kitchen. This guy, whom I’ve named Gus, keeps attacking the window. He’s an African Whydah and very territorial. This is the second year he’s claimed our backyard as his and chases all the birds away from our feeders. Handsome and obnoxious.


----------



## Angie Gail

The_Phoenix said:


> Washing my soapy supplies in my kitchen. This guy, whom I’ve named Gus, keeps attacking the window. He’s an African Whydah and very territorial. This is the second year he’s claimed our backyard as his and chases all the birds away from our feeders. Handsome and obnoxious.
> 
> View attachment 57856
> View attachment 57857


That's too funny because we have a cute little cottontail rabbit that hangs out by the rose bushes outside our dining room window and we named him Gus!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

KiwiMoose said:


> Ooh ooh, I made a soap using my new favourite design - OPW. As I was pouring it I thought maybe I have another contender for the challenge entry, but then of course I didn’t have a snap of the pot before pouring. So that’s the decision made for me. I can’t wait for the cut tomorrow. I blended White Tea FO with Jasmine FO and a touch of Sweet Orange EO.
> View attachment 57831


so pretty


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

The_Phoenix said:


> Washing my soapy supplies in my kitchen. This guy, whom I’ve named Gus, keeps attacking the window. He’s an African Whydah and very territorial. This is the second year he’s claimed our backyard as his and chases all the birds away from our feeders. Handsome and obnoxious.
> 
> View attachment 57856
> View attachment 57857


Wow & Wow' Captured Great Shot's.


----------



## AliOop

Today I picked up a gallon of glycerin and some really nice assorted FOs from a soaper/herbalist who is closing down her storefront. Normally she would have been too far away from me, but it so happened that we were passing right through her town on our way home from a few days up in the mountains.

She also has a multi-bar cutter for sale (too bad I bought one new a few months ago!), plus lots more FOs, a couple more gallons of glycerin, gallons of unopened body wash and lotion base, etc. Most of what I saw was from WSP, plus she said she has tons of stuff beyond what we went through. Fortunately, my husband was with me and was very hungry for lunch, so that limited the amount of time that I could browse (_soapy-speak interpretation: spend money_). Hopefully she sells the rest of it quickly before I go back out that way.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

AliOop said:


> Today I picked up a gallon of glycerin and some really nice assorted FOs from a soaper/herbalist who is closing down her storefront. Normally she would have been too far away from me, but it so happened that we were passing right through her town on our way home from a few days up in the mountains.
> 
> She also has a multi-bar cutter for sale (too bad I already bought one new a few months ago!), plus ots more FOs, a couple more gallons of glycerin, gallons of body wash and lotion base, etc. Most of what I saw was from WSP, but she said she has tons of stuff beyond what she even showed me. Fortunately, my husband was with me and was very hungry for lunch, so that limited the amount of time that I could browse (_soapy-speak interpretation: spend money_). Hopefully she sells the rest of it quickly before I go back out that way.


Thats wonderful' WootHoo


----------



## Catscankim

KiwiMoose said:


> Just beautiful!  Is that two different shades of blue in there?


Yes, Key West Blue from MM and Turquoise Teal from CC


----------



## The_Phoenix

Did something I’ve been wantiing to do for months. Testing various sugars to gauge bubbles boost. Added mica to each to keep account of which is which. Molasses, honey, light corn syrup, powdered sugar, granulated sugar, and aloe Vera juice (which isn’t a sugar but I want to compare it as a control).

Tomorrow I’ll also make one with nothing and, lastly, sorbitol.

Next week I want to test starches (rice flour, potato starch, cornstarch, colloidal oats, and a few others)


.


----------



## KimW

The_Phoenix said:


> Did something I’ve been wantiing to do for months. Testing various sugars to gauge bubbles boost. Added mica to each to keep account of which is which. Molasses, honey, light corn syrup, powdered sugar, granulated sugar, and aloe Vera juice (which isn’t a sugar but I want to compare it as a control).
> 
> Tomorrow I’ll also make one with nothing and, lastly, sorbitol.
> 
> Next week I want to test starches (rice flour, potato starch, cornstarch, colloidal oats, and a few others)View attachment 57879
> .


What a cool experiment.  Look forward to hearing about the results!


----------



## earlene

I beveled 6 bars of soap. That's all the soapy stuff I could manage today, since my thumb was in a great deal of pain.  It's much better now about 12 hours later. 

@Tara_H , your wood-grain soap came out beautifully.


----------



## The_Phoenix

Angie Gail said:


> That's too funny because we have a cute little cottontail rabbit that hangs out by the rose bushes outside our dining room window and we named him Gus!


There’s just something about that name.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

KimW said:


> What a cool experiment.  Look forward to hearing about the results!


this will be interesting’ I saw another post in the net somewhere they did a similar test w/ various items. The findings were Interesting . Looking forward to seeing you your results. Yay


----------



## Whillow

The_Phoenix said:


> Did something I’ve been wantiing to do for months. Testing various sugars to gauge bubbles boost. Added mica to each to keep account of which is which. Molasses, honey, light corn syrup, powdered sugar, granulated sugar, and aloe Vera juice (which isn’t a sugar but I want to compare it as a control).
> 
> Tomorrow I’ll also make one with nothing and, lastly, sorbitol.
> 
> Next week I want to test starches (rice flour, potato starch, cornstarch, colloidal oats, and a few others)



Gonna leave this here so I can check on results as well.  Very interested to see about the sugars.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

earlene said:


> I beveled 6 bars of soap. That's all the soapy stuff I could manage today, since my thumb was in a great deal of pain.  It's much better now about 12 hours later.
> 
> @Tara_H , your wood-grain soap came out beautifully.


That must be miserable trying to do things one handed' while in pain with the other one. Hope you regain complete healing & mobility soon.


----------



## AliOop

Whillow said:


> Gonna leave this here so I can check on results as well.  Very interested to see about the sugars.


Instead of leaving a comment, you can also bookmark a post for future reference. The bookmark icon on my screen is just to the right of the post number (top right corner of the post you are tagging).

The nice thing about bookmarking is that you can also put in a word tag to help you find it later. For instance, when I was formulating a high-Shea bar, I found posts with Shea recipes, bookmarked them, and added the tag Shea Bar or something like that. Sometimes I’ll put the person’s name on it, too, since maybe I’ll be looking for so-and-so’s shampoo bar.

It is a super helpful feature for those of us who want to try all the things.


----------



## The_Phoenix

AliOop said:


> Instead of leaving a comment, you can also bookmark a post for future reference. The bookmark icon on my screen is just to the right of the post number (top right corner of the post you are tagging).
> 
> The nice thing about bookmarking is that you can also put in a word tag to help you find it later. For instance, when I was formulating a high-Shea bar, I found posts with Shea recipes, bookmarked them, and added the tag Shea Bar or something like that. Sometimes I’ll put the person’s name on it, too, since maybe I’ll be looking for so-and-so’s shampoo bar.
> 
> It is a super helpful feature for those of us who want to try all the things.


This is so helpful! I was looking for a thread about a FO company and couldn’t find the darn thing.


----------



## amd

The_Phoenix said:


> Testing various sugars to gauge bubbles boost. Added mica to each to keep account of which is which. Molasses, honey, light corn syrup, powdered sugar, granulated sugar, and aloe Vera juice (which isn’t a sugar but I want to compare it as a control).


@dibbles recently did an experiment similar to this with sugar, sorbitol, aloe vera juice (avj)... and I don't remember her other additives. I believe in her findings were that avj alone out performed sugar, and avj + sugar was winner winner chicken dinner. I only mention this because you noted that avj was your control. I don't think it's going to be a good control for your experiment. I think a soap made with no additives just water will give you a more consistent base to compare all results against.


----------



## The_Phoenix

amd said:


> @dibbles recently did an experiment similar to this with sugar, sorbitol, aloe vera juice (avj)... and I don't remember her other additives. I believe in her findings were that avj alone out performed sugar, and avj + sugar was winner winner chicken dinner. I only mention this because you noted that avj was your control. I don't think it's going to be a good control for your experiment. I think a soap made with no additives just water will give you a more consistent base to compare all results against.


I’m also making one with nothing today.

I use both AVJ and some sort of sugar in all of my soaps. What I want to determine is the characteristics of the bubbles compared to the others. I have a hunch which source will give me the bubbles I want. Mostly, I’m doing it for fun and curiosity.


----------



## AliOop

The_Phoenix said:


> I’m also making one with nothing today.
> 
> I use both AVJ and some sort of sugar in all of my soaps. What I want to determine is the characteristics of the bubbles compared to the others. I have a hunch which source will give me the bubbles I want. Mostly, I’m doing it for fun and curiosity.


My experiments have been informal, but for my recipe, sorbitol alone is the standout winner by far. AVJ is wonderful as well, but I don't notice much difference when it is added to a soap that has sorbitol, nor do I need any more bubbles than sorbitol gives me.

However, AVJ has much better label appeal, and sugar sounds less scary than sorbitol, so if I were selling to a crunchy crowd, I'd probably use AVJ + sugar.  My 2¢


----------



## The_Phoenix

AliOop said:


> My experiments have been informal, but for my recipe, sorbitol alone is the standout winner by far. AVJ is wonderful as well, but I don't notice much difference when it is added to a soap that has sorbitol, nor do I need any more bubbles than sorbitol gives me.
> 
> However, AVJ has much better label appeal, and sugar sounds less scary than sorbitol, so if I were selling to a crunchy crowd, I'd probably use AVJ + sugar.  My 2¢


Yup. Sorbitol produces really big bubbles and quickly. Powdered sugar makes tight but weak bubbles. It’s been a while since I’ve soaped with honey and I don’t remember the exact impact on bubbles. We consume a lot of honey and it’s more expensive than the others, and a pain to work with, so I leave the honey as a food item.

I’ve never soaped with light corn syrup or molasses. The molasses accelerated trace which I had expected. The granulated sugar took a long time to come to trace in my slow moving recipe.

It’s still a fun experiment! I want to experience for myself definitively the difference of each, side by side.


----------



## AliOop

The_Phoenix said:


> Yup. Sorbitol produces really big bubbles and quickly. Powdered sugar makes tight but weak bubbles. It’s been a while since I’ve soaped with honey and I don’t remember the exact impact on bubbles. We consume a lot of honey and it’s more expensive than the others, and a pain to work with, so I leave the honey as a gone consumable.
> 
> I’ve never soaped with light corn syrup or molasses. The molasses accelerated trace which I had expected. The granulated sugar took a long time to come to trace in my slow moving recipe.
> 
> It’s still a fun experiment! I want to experience for myself definitively the difference of each, side by side.


It's very fun, and I do believe the results are recipe-dependent, so it is worth doing your own work with your own recipe.

My experience was that molasses was a total heater, even more so than honey. It also made the bars dark brown. But the bubbles were good, and it left a faint sweet scent in the bars. I happen to have more molasses than I'll ever use unless I soap with it (Amazon ordering accident), so... I soap with it.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Imho BEER' is a fantastic sugar bubble enhancer! 
How Sweet It Is


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

For All My USA  Soaping Friends Wishing You A Wonder Safe Memorial Weekend Celebration' We Honor All Who Has Served' So We Can Be Free.
God Bless & God Bless America l...


----------



## SPowers

I unmolded a Beeswax & Honey soap today - just waiting to cut it.  I thought I'd try a 'sort of' OPW just for practise so I measured out 3 pots and added white to one and gold/bronze to the second for a subtle difference.  It didn't really work - the batter got really thick on me so it was more of a plop, plop technique.  This morning I could see the subtle differences in colour so anxious to see the cut.


----------



## The_Phoenix

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Imho BEER' is a fantastic sugar bubble enhancer!
> How Sweet It Is


I make plenty of beer soap but the preparation is a deterrent for everyday soaping. My beer soaps are more of a specialty soap. I’m determining which sugar additive makes the best bubbles at the lowest price point with the least amount of effort. 

@AliOop I recall you saying once or twice that you had experienced overheating (and possibly a volcano?) with molasses. I think it would be fun to make a batch with molasses and I’m expecting the bubbles to be decent. We shall see!

I also have dark corn syrup. Want to try that today.


----------



## The_Phoenix

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> For All My USA  Soaping Friends Wishing You A Wonder Safe Memorial Weekend Celebration' We Honor All Who Has Served' So We Can Be Free.
> God Bless & God Bless America l...


You as well!! 

I’m just curious. Does your keyboard capitalize every first letter? For whatever reason, I have a hard time reading some of your posts because of that. Weird, huh? Maybe my brain is wonky.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

The_Phoenix said:


> I make plenty of beer soap but the preparation is a deterrent for everyday soaping. My beer soaps are more of a specialty soap. I’m determining which sugar additive makes the best bubbles at the lowest price point with the least amount of effort.
> 
> @AliOop I recall you saying once or twice that you had experienced overheating (and possibly a volcano?) with molasses. I think it would be fun to make a batch with molasses and I’m expecting the bubbles to be decent. We shall see!
> 
> I also have dark corn syrup. Want to try that today.


Yes Molasses & Honey acerbates acceleration fast. But good bubbles. I haven't tried corn syrup' that will be interesting .
Update: Oops I Thought This Mssage Was For Me  "Mercy Mercy Me".


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

@Thank Ü... .
It's me' I do have a habit of that.  Maybe I shouldn't, I can understand why it would be hard to read. 
Working on that starting now.  .


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Today I'm gonna work on making "Oat-Milk" complements of @ResolvableOwl on directions .  Then i'll make oatmeal soap w/ colloidal oatmeal & oat milk.
It's gonna be hard leaving it free of scent or color' but i'm gonna be strong & fight the urges on my conviction & have it as natural as possible, I'll post pictures when done.

Update:
I really liked how this soap turned out it's creamy' smooth with soft gentle bubbles.  It's my first soap I didn't add any Scent' Colors & Animal Fat's, striving for as natural and pure as possible while being Vegan friendly.  I used lots of Oat Milk tripled filtered & Colloidal Oatmeal for a smooth feeling that is non scratchy for sensitive skin along w/ Cocoa Butter' Palm Oil' Coconut Oil' Safflower Oil' Avocado Oil, Castor Oil' Distilled Water' Sodium Gluconate to keep it free of possible DOS. Last but not least' I named it to fit its profile' Introducing:       _*NAKED 

Final Update   Naked*
I never would of dreamed of a "Soap Naked Of All Scent' Color & Additives Being So "La- luxurious". ._


----------



## ResolvableOwl

“Title Case” is an Annoying Habit that Someone with a Mother Tongue that Capitalises More Words than Most Other Languages Finds Doubly Weird, and Particularly Annoying when it Is Expected from Various Style Guides (Chicago Manual of Style, e. g.). I Had No Idea That I Would Some Day Have to Know the Distinction Between “Open” and “Closed” Word Classes when I Started Learning English in School (and I Wonder How Many Native Speakers Do).


Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Thank Ü


 Don't tell me you've hit the “Ü” key by accident or by habit 

I was in town today. My soapy thing was to decide if I should restock my nearly exhausted stash of stearic concentrates with canola wax or palm stearin candles…


Hard to guess, of course I decided for _both_ 
The red palm oil is already partially planned into two projects, but I also have learned to enjoy it for cooking (West African kitchen is quite alien to me, but what I've tried so far is totally worth digging deeper!).
Whoever came on the brilliant idea to put palm “oil” (why isn't it called “palm butter”?) into a bottle with such a tiny cap has never looked at a thermometer outside the tropics. I'll “CPOP” + cast into honey glasses (put it into the warm oven until molten, but not too hot, otherwise the bottle will deform/shrink and splash its orange-red contents everywhere, at least I was told so by “a good friend” who didn't like to clean the mess in the oven afterwards ).


----------



## AliOop

The_Phoenix said:


> @AliOop I recall you saying once or twice that you had experienced overheating (and possibly a volcano?) with molasses. I think it would be fun to make a batch with molasses and I’m expecting the bubbles to be decent. We shall see!
> 
> I also have dark corn syrup. Want to try that today.


I will be very interested to see your molasses and corn syrup experiments! If it goes well, some older corn syrup in the kitchen may get moved into my soap cabinet mysteriously disappear.


----------



## Ladka

I shreaded a large-ish piece of my own made soap my daughter returned after it has been heavily used by her boys and broken in two. Added a bit of water, warmed a bit several times, with stirring, and got what seemed to me like whipped soap with lumps in it. Placed the mass into a small container, decorated with tiny pieces of coloured soap and let it cool. I hope it doesn't shrink too much.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

I just learned the hard way that there are *two types of red palm oil*: the pure one and “zomi”. The regular type is essentially pure fat, and melts into a clear, dark red liquid.
The zomi type has 1% salt added, and also contains sediments that, without further investigation, appear to be traces of palm fruit pulp. It has an orange-brown colour and stays somewhat turbid even when fully molten.

(Needless to say that I aimed for the clear variant, but bought opaque “zomi” instead. Guess I'll have to try out some more recipes from Nigeria and Ghana in the next time…)


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken

This evening's batch:  Cucumber Melon (BB). I don't like the FO and am glad to have used it up. It did behave quite well, even decellerated trace a little. Micas used were Mermaid Blue and Kelly Green (also from BB).

Spoiler: there's a mini drop swirl inside


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

ResolvableOwl said:


> “Title Case” is an Annoying Habit that Someone with a Mother Tongue that Capitalises More Words than Most Other Languages Finds Doubly Weird, and Particularly Annoying when it Is Expected from Various Style Guides (Chicago Manual of Style, e. g.). I Had No Idea That I Would Some Day Have to Know the Distinction Between “Open” and “Closed” Word Classes when I Started Learning English in School (and I Wonder How Many Native Speakers Do).
> 
> Don't tell me you've hit the “Ü” key by accident or by habit
> 
> I was in town today. My soapy thing was to decide if I should restock my nearly exhausted stash of stearic concentrates with canola wax or palm stearin candles…
> View attachment 57917
> 
> Hard to guess, of course I decided for _both_
> The red palm oil is already partially planned into two projects, but I also have learned to enjoy it for cooking (West African kitchen is quite alien to me, but what I've tried so far is totally worth digging deeper!).
> Whoever came on the brilliant idea to put palm “oil” (why isn't it called “palm butter”?) into a bottle with such a tiny cap has never looked at a thermometer outside the tropics. I'll “CPOP” + cast into honey glasses (put it into the warm oven until molten, but not too hot, otherwise the bottle will deform/shrink and splash its orange-red contents everywhere, at least I was told so by “a good friend” who didn't like to clean the mess in the oven afterwards ).



Yes' yes while showing gratitude. .


----------



## JuLeeRenee

While grocery shopping I decided to pick up a 3rd oil so I can do the grocery store soap challenge. Now I just have to look through all my stuff to find something from the store to use as a mold. I also made more elephant embeds because I was impatient and broke the trunk off of a few of them.  I also didn't like the grey color, it was too light for what I am trying to do.


----------



## Guspuppy

Tara_H said:


> Cut the woodgrain soap!
> 
> The bars are kind of big and ignorant because I used the standard sized mould and couldn't figure out a better way to cut them; next time I think I'd use T&S so the loaf is the width of a normal bar.



I made a woodgrain soap last fall that was also in a regular mold and made big ignorant bars. Turns out I love them that way!  For real though, they are my favorite size bar of soap now. Ha!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

ResolvableOwl said:


> I just learned the hard way that there are *two types of red palm oil*: the pure one and “zomi”. The regular type is essentially pure fat, and melts into a clear, dark red liquid.
> The zomi type has 1% salt added, and also contains sediments that, without further investigation, appear to be traces of palm fruit pulp. It has an orange-brown colour and stays somewhat turbid even when fully molten.
> 
> (Needless to say that I aimed for the clear variant, but bought opaque “zomi” instead. Guess I'll have to try out some more recipes from Nigeria and Ghana in the next time…)


Thats interesting & informative, now armed w/ the difference between regular & zomi i'll be sure and choose the regular.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Thats interesting & informative, now armed w/ the difference between regular & zomi i'll be sure and choose the regular.


Choose The Regular?


----------



## Tara_H

Last night I made a new batch of My Creamy Cocoa/Shea GLS Tutorial for our own use, since I liked the leftovers from my brother's birthday present so much!  I got a new mini-frother which has a whisk and a frother attachment, and tried it out, but it didn't seem to have quite the power to get all the way to the end of the paste-making process.  It got as far as getting it to a thin puddingy consistency and then started begging to be recharged, so I got out the SB and its own whisk attachment (pausing halfway through the soap-making process to confirm that it really was SS and not aluminium) and got it the rest of the way.  It's such an interesting process; mixing with the SB whisk, it got to a very thick puddingy consistency, and I was thinking I'd missed the emulsion point and it was on its way to paste.  I took a pause to tidy up and review the thread in case I'd missed any info, and when I came back the batter was much thinner - and stirring with just a spatula gave me millions of flying bubbles!  So I went and had dinner and by the time that was done I had a solid clear paste with a thin layer of drying foam on the top.

So now this morning I'm diluting that and trying to get my soap supplies organised.  Deciding what to keep on the trolley for easy access and what to put away in the big box in the hall is such a struggle!

Soap diluting:  (it's in a slightly small pot for the jar but I'm not in a hurry and will be in the kitchen most of the day to keep an eye on it)


----------



## Ladka

Bought 1kg of pig lard in the farmers market for only 2,40 €. And talked the vendor to make a note to spare me the suet from a bull they're butchering next week. And he promised to spare the suet from the kidney area (so I'll have leaf tallow?) Now I am well stocked with fats and will have to buy lye, my stock is running low ...


----------



## GemstonePony

Had fever and chills yesterday from my 2nd covid shot, and somewhere in there I bought a beveler. The Plantanica one ($60). I'm a hobbyist, with no plans of going pro anywhere in the future. I'm not sure I need it, but I do want it, so thanks, feverish me. I know there was a lot of stuff I almost bought from a number of stores that I'm glad I didn't, but I think that was the only thing that made it through checkout.


----------



## Tara_H

Ladka said:


> Bought 1kg of pig lard in the farmers market for only 2,40 €. And talked the vendor to make a note to spare me the suet from a bull they're butchering next week. And he promised to spare the suet from the kidney area (so I'll have leaf tallow?) Now I am well stocked with fats and will have to buy lye, my stock is running low ...


We met a guy (random customer) in the butcher's today and were chatting about soap making (since that's where I've been getting my tallow). He wanted to know if I could use chicken fat, and if so how much. I did some frantic mental calculations and said it might be interesting to try and I'd probably just want a handful of so to test out - it turned he was planning on offering me 3 or 4 tons, so just a slight difference in scale!   
(I didn't end up getting any at all...)


----------



## violets2217

GemstonePony said:


> Had fever and chills yesterday from my 2nd covid shot, and somewhere in there I bought a beveler. The Plantanica one ($60).


I placed an order with Wild Platanica at work this past week! I also went a little crazy and just kept adding stuff to my cart! I can’t blame it on the vaccine though, won’t get my second round for a week or so! But my beveler arrives in 5 days! I’ve never been so excited to get a shipping notice email in my life!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

GemstonePony said:


> Had fever and chills yesterday from my 2nd covid shot, and somewhere in there I bought a beveler. The Plantanica one ($60). I'm a hobbyist, with no plans of going pro anywhere in the future. I'm not sure I need it, but I do want it, so thanks, feverish me. I know there was a lot of stuff I almost bought from a number of stores that I'm glad I didn't, but I think that was the only thing that made it through checkout.


Which Covid Vaccination did you receive?  I've been researching covid vaccination & possible side effects' many reports of people getting stronger adverse reactions after the second vaccination & describing much of what your symptoms are, I hope your feeling better today!.  
Hubby & I go for our 2nd jab Tuesday' not looking forward to it, we chose Maderna.  Ive also read if you increase vitamin D & C the adversed affects are lessoned, Hubby & I increased both along w/ zinc.



Tara_H said:


> We met a guy (random customer) in the butcher's today and were chatting about soap making (since that's where I've been getting my tallow). He wanted to know if I could use chicken fat, and if so how much. I did some frantic mental calculations and said it might be interesting to try and I'd probably just want a handful of so to test out - it turned he was planning on offering me 3 or 4 tons, so just a slight difference in scale!
> (I didn't end up getting any at all...)


Mercy thats a Ton of Chicken Fat!!  Keep us posted on how your soap turns out. .
Update: Oh I realized you "didn't" get any "Chicken Fat".  Good Idea.



Tara_H said:


> Last night I made a new batch of My Creamy Cocoa/Shea GLS Tutorial for our own use, since I liked the leftovers from my brother's birthday present so much!  I got a new mini-frother which has a whisk and a frother attachment, and tried it out, but it didn't seem to have quite the power to get all the way to the end of the paste-making process.  It got as far as getting it to a thin puddingy consistency and then started begging to be recharged, so I got out the SB and its own whisk attachment (pausing halfway through the soap-making process to confirm that it really was SS and not aluminium) and got it the rest of the way.  It's such an interesting process; mixing with the SB whisk, it got to a very thick puddingy consistency, and I was thinking I'd missed the emulsion point and it was on its way to paste.  I took a pause to tidy up and review the thread in case I'd missed any info, and when I came back the batter was much thinner - and stirring with just a spatula gave me millions of flying bubbles!  So I went and had dinner and by the time that was done I had a solid clear paste with a thin layer of drying foam on the top.
> 
> So now this morning I'm diluting that and trying to get my soap supplies organised.  Deciding what to keep on the trolley for easy access and what to put away in the big box in the hall is such a struggle!
> 
> Soap diluting:  (it's in a slightly small pot for the jar but I'm not in a hurry and will be in the kitchen most of the day to keep an eye on it)
> View attachment 57939


That so awesome.


----------



## GemstonePony

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Which Covid Vaccination did you receive?  I've been researching covid vaccination & possible side effects' many reports of people getting stronger adverse reactions after the second vaccination & describing much of what your symptoms are, I hope your feeling better today!.
> Hubby & I go for our 2nd jab Tuesday' not looking forward to it, we chose Maderna.  Ive also read if you increase vitamin D & C the adversed affects are lessoned, Hubby & I increased both along w/ zinc.


It was Moderna/Pfizer. I took an overdose of all the vitamins I have after the shot, and also put myself on an ibuprofen regimen to help with my arm for the first 24 hours. The fever kicked in about 18 hours after the shot, and lasted less than 24 hours, so it's still way less miserable than the real thing can be. Hydration is important, too.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

GemstonePony said:


> It was Moderna/Pfizer. I took an overdose of all the vitamins I have after the shot, and also put myself on an ibuprofen regimen to help with my arm for the first 24 hours. The fever kicked in about 18 hours after the shot, and lasted less than 24 hours, so it's still way less miserable than the real thing can be. Hydration is important, too.


Yes agree w/ you, side affects verses "getting coved".  Glad your feeling better.


----------



## AliOop

My soapy thing today is getting a little dreamy over a "Soap Business for Sale" advertisement. This is a local-to-me business with great accounts, and they are including all inventory, equipment, supplies, accounts, website, etc. 

I'm mentioning this to all of you in the hope that someone else in my local area will buy it, so I can stop thinking about buying it.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

AliOop said:


> My soapy thing today is getting a little dreamy over a "Soap Business for Sale" advertisement. This is a local-to-me business with great accounts, and they are including all inventory, equipment, supplies, accounts, website, etc.
> 
> I'm mentioning this to all of you in the hope that someone else in my local area will buy it, so I can stop thinking about buying it.


AliOop.  go for it' sounds exciting. 
 Its a dream of mine to have a "Brick & Mortar Soap Shop" Hell I'll be happy w/ a kiyosk @ our local mall.


----------



## AliOop

Thanks, @Peachy Clean Soap. They don't actually have a brick and mortar shop, just accounts at various local stores, and one national store. That's actually preferable to me, since I wouldn't want to be tied to having to be in a shop during the evenings and weekends, when most sales would be likely to take place.  

This place also makes lotions, lip balms, and salves. Sigh.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

AliOop said:


> Thanks, @Peachy Clean Soap. They don't actually have a brick and mortar shop, just accounts at various local stores, and one national store. That's actually preferable to me, since I wouldn't want to be tied to having to be in a shop during the evenings and weekends, when most sales would be likely to take place.
> 
> This place also makes lotions, lip balms, and salves. Sigh.


Truth be told that sounds so much better, not having to work retail & all it entails.  How exciting! oh you had to  mention lip balm & salves SOLD'


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken

Right now I'm waiting on the lye & oils to cool down for today's second batch. First is (hopefully) in gel phase. Here's the top:




A friend is getting married the end of July and requested 75 bars of soap to give those who help at the wedding. Hence my sudden soapy explosion  My sister makes soap too, so we'll be working together on this.


----------



## AliOop

@The_Emerald_Chicken if the top is any indication, that's going to be gorgeous! 

@Tara_H so glad you didn't get any large amount of chicken fat... I find that it is nothing special, just ok in very small amounts in a recipe. More than about 5% caused very soft soap for me, and it smells stronger than lard or tallow to me.


----------



## Tara_H

AliOop said:


> I find that it is nothing special, just ok in very small amounts in a recipe.


Yeah I remembered seeing it in the soap calc, but considering no one here ever mentions it I figured it probably wasn't particularly sought after... Good to know for the future!


----------



## Ladka

I did use chicken fat twice, in smallish amounts luckily. It makes soap rather soft.
On the positive side I discovered schmaltz and love it! Of course the chicken was home bred, grass fed and running about, not caged.


----------



## Trinidad Kelly

I live in Trinidad and Tobago, West Indies. Finally found a bulk supplier to get coconut oil from by the kegs. I also steamed some of my soaps to get them looking a bit shiney. Placed them in shrink wrap bags (last set as I am changing packaging). I'm about to shrink, label and pack them aside. Also packed out orders, gave away some samples and collected some guava, neem, bamboo and moringa leaves to wash and dehydrate to make into powder.


----------



## melonpan

My soapy thing today was, finally, soaping after a while: a pine-themed soap with pine needle infused water and olive oil. Curious to see how it comes out. The green is spirulina so trying to keep it covered to see if the colour stays, fingers crossed! It's now CPOPing in the oven. 
My struggle with soap tops continues (applying the right pressure doesn't come as intuitive to me, not sure if I'm the only one), mental note to self: browse soap top pictures for inspiration before next soaping session!


----------



## Trinidad Kelly

The_Phoenix said:


> Yup. Sorbitol produces really big bubbles and quickly. Powdered sugar makes tight but weak bubbles. It’s been a while since I’ve soaped with honey and I don’t remember the exact impact on bubbles. We consume a lot of honey and it’s more expensive than the others, and a pain to work with, so I leave the honey as a food item.
> 
> I’ve never soaped with light corn syrup or molasses. The molasses accelerated trace which I had expected. The granulated sugar took a long time to come to trace in my slow moving recipe.
> 
> It’s still a fun experiment! I want to experience for myself definitively the difference of each, side by side.


 If you do HP, Cetyl Alcohol gives long lasting bubbles.


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken

melonpan said:


> My struggle with soap tops continues (applying the right pressure doesn't come as intuitive to me, not sure if I'm the only one), mental note to self: browse soap top pictures for inspiration before next soaping session!View attachment 57982


I can relate to the soap top struggle, but I think this one looks lovely! Beautiful shade of green as well.


----------



## maryloucb

melonpan said:


> My soapy thing today was, finally, soaping after a while: a pine-themed soap with pine needle infused water and olive oil. Curious to see how it comes out. The green is spirulina so trying to keep it covered to see if the colour stays, fingers crossed! It's now CPOPing in the oven.
> My struggle with soap tops continues (applying the right pressure doesn't come as intuitive to me, not sure if I'm the only one), mental note to self: browse soap top pictures for inspiration before next soaping session!View attachment 57982


The color is so pretty! I made a spirulina soap today as well, with green sea clay. I tried to prevent gel in order to preserve the color. Not sure if I was successful. Mine is a "mojito" soap--peppermint and lime EOs. I did a sort of 2 color in the pot swirl. Can't wait to cut it!


----------



## Marsi

i made a honey, aloe and oatmilk soap with 20% cocoa butter
unrefined cocoa butter and honey in too-hot lye water
made the soap smell and look like chocolate caramels


----------



## Whillow

AliOop said:


> Instead of leaving a comment, you can also bookmark a post for future reference. The bookmark icon on my screen is just to the right of the post number (top right corner of the post you are tagging).
> 
> The nice thing about bookmarking is that you can also put in a word tag to help you find it later. For instance, when I was formulating a high-Shea bar, I found posts with Shea recipes, bookmarked them, and added the tag Shea Bar or something like that. Sometimes I’ll put the person’s name on it, too, since maybe I’ll be looking for so-and-so’s shampoo bar.
> 
> It is a super helpful feature for those of us who want to try all the things.


Thank you. Didn’t even know about that. What a time saver.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Yesterday, I eventually jumped on the salt bar hype train as well. 50/50 palm kernel/babaçu, 20% lye discount, salt at 100% TOW, CPOP.
Looking at the bars 12 hours later, they sweat like crazy (no particularly moist weather here). It's for sure aqueous lye/brine/glycerol (no soft oils or EO/FO added).


Should I give the liquid a chance to reabsorb, and wait with unmoulding? Or doesn't make it a difference?


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Marsi said:


> i made a honey, aloe and oatmilk soap with 20% cocoa butter
> unrefined cocoa butter and honey in too-hot lye water
> made the soap smell and look like chocolate caramels
> View attachment 57987


Your ingredients sounds like skin loving Yumminess.  I made a soap similar to yours yesterday. 



ResolvableOwl said:


> Yesterday, I eventually jumped on the salt bar hype train as well. 50/50 palm kernel/babaçu, 20% lye discount, salt at 100% TOW, CPOP.
> Looking at the bars 12 hours later, they sweat like crazy (no particularly moist weather here). It's for sure aqueous lye/brine/glycerol (no soft oils or EO/FO added).
> View attachment 57995
> 
> Should I give the liquid a chance to reabsorb, and wait with unmoulding? Or doesn't make it a difference?


I haven't a clue' I made salt bars once' they looked & felt dry upon un-molding, moving forward 5 months, they still look as dry as the "Mojave Desert"   
If it were me & its weeping caustic soda i'd toss it.  Only a guess. 
Good Luck' Keep Us Posted.


----------



## Misschief

I made a Charcoal Castile soap yesterday. The recipe is Zany's Salt Water Castile and it's scented with equal parts Lavender and Tea Tree EO.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Misschief said:


> I made a Charcoal Castile soap yesterday. The recipe is Zany's Salt Water Castile and it's scented with equal parts Lavender and Tea Tree EO.
> 
> View attachment 57997


Wow your soap is such a beautiful color & I love your top too' so pretty.


----------



## Jersey Girl

Finally made some soap after nearly a month. I’ve been ordering new fragrance oils and have been wanting to test them out. Ordered from a new company , Midwest Fragrance Company. It really bothers me when all the reviews on an oil say how well behaved it is with no acceleration, ricing, etc and then I go and use it and it immediately rices. That was the case with Raspberry Sangria, although I was able to smooth it out enough and it does smell nice even though it was too thick for a nice swirl. The soap has a bit of a rough texture but seems to be fine. The other was Wild Honeysuckle and Raspberry. That one did behave well but the smell, although pleasant is quite light. Don’t know if this one will last. There are no soap testing notes on their site so it’s going to be an experiment I guess.
On the left is Raspberry Sangria and the right is Wild Honeysuckle Raspberry


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Jersey Girl said:


> Finally made some soap after nearly a month. I’ve been ordering new fragrance oils and have been wanting to test them out. Ordered from a new company , Midwest Fragrance Company. It really bothers me when all the reviews on an oil say how well behaved it is with no acceleration, ricing, etc and then I go and use it and it immediately rices. That was the case with Raspberry Sangria, although I was able to smooth it out enough and it does smell nice even though it was too thick for a nice swirl. The soap has a bit of a rough texture but seems to be fine. The other was Wild Honeysuckle and Raspberry. That one did behave well but the smell, although pleasant is quite light. Don’t know if this one will last. There are no soap testing notes on their site so it’s going to be an experiment I guess.
> On the left is Raspberry Sangria and the right is Wild Honeysuckle Raspberry
> View attachment 58000


Both are really pretty. Doesn't it feel nice to soap again' despite the new FO'S Ricing.


----------



## Tara_H

Today I checked on the progress of my FO testing:


Some interesting things going on there, but still nothing to beat the shade of purple from #5!

I also tried a very experimental pour in a new column mould (otherwise known as a bit of pipe)
Scented with green apple FO and orange 10x EO, and trying out the orange neon on its own.  Man that's a loud colour!

I'll explain the pour once I've had a chance to see how it comes out   


(Seen here wedged amongst my FOs to hold it vertically.)


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken

Today I photographed the three batches I made this weekend. All fragrances and micas are from Brambleberry.





_Cucumber Melon_
Colored with a mix of Mermaid Blue and Kelly Green. I love how this turned out, but I don't love the fragrance. Cucumbers are delicious, but I don't like to smell them in my soap.





_Baby's Breath_
Base color was a mix of Stormy Blue and Queen's Purple. Added TD to the white. I find this fragrance to be overly floral for my liking.





_Coconut Mango_
Used the same mix of micas for all the layers, a combination of Sunset Orange, Red, and Raspberry. This FO I do like. It's fruity, but not overly sweet. 

(Can you tell that I like to mix micas to get the shade I'm looking for? )


----------



## SPowers

The_Emerald_Chicken said:


> Right now I'm waiting on the lye & oils to cool down for today's second batch. First is (hopefully) in gel phase. Here's the top:
> View attachment 57969
> 
> A friend is getting married the end of July and requested 75 bars of soap to give those who help at the wedding. Hence my sudden soapy explosion  My sister makes soap too, so we'll be working together on this.



Love the colour and the design!  What design did you use on the inside?  



The_Emerald_Chicken said:


> Today I photographed the three batches I made this weekend. All fragrances and micas are from Brambleberry.
> 
> View attachment 58002
> 
> _Cucumber Melon_
> Colored with a mix of Mermaid Blue and Kelly Green. I love how this turned out, but I don't love the fragrance. Cucumbers are delicious, but I don't like to smell them in my soap.
> 
> View attachment 58003
> 
> _Baby's Breath_
> Base color was a mix of Stormy Blue and Queen's Purple. Added TD to the white. I find this fragrance to be overly floral for my liking.
> 
> View attachment 58004
> 
> _Coconut Mango_
> Used the same mix of micas for all the layers, a combination of Sunset Orange, Red, and Raspberry. This FO I do like. It's fruity, but not overly sweet.
> 
> (Can you tell that I like to mix micas to get the shade I'm looking for? )



All are lovely!  I particularly like Baby's Breath.

Today I made a remake of my Orange & Pink Grapefruit soap.  My previous batches were drop swirls but today I decided to try the OPW again - this time the right way!  I'm cautiously optimistic!  The bottom colour is more pink than it looks in the photo (the thin strip).


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken

SPowers said:


> Love the colour and the design!  What design did you use on the inside?


Thank you! I poured both colors into the mold and swirled from the top with a skewer. Cut it horizontally instead of vertically.


----------



## SPowers

The_Emerald_Chicken said:


> Thank you! I poured both colors into the mold and swirled from the top withI' a skewer. Cut it horizontally instead of vertically.



I'm sure it will be equally gorgeous inside.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Tara_H said:


> Today I checked on the progress of my FO testing:


What is 18? It looks like made for castile soap. (Though, it should rather be the exception than the rule to choose EO/FO by _look_.)


----------



## Tara_H

ResolvableOwl said:


> What is 18? It looks like made for castile soap. (Though, it should rather be the exception than the rule to choose EO/FO by _look_.)


Here's the full list - 18 is oakmoss.  The ones where the numbers aren't visible are counted in the predictable order.  The 3 controls are last.


----------



## Jersey Girl

The_Emerald_Chicken said:


> Today I photographed the three batches I made this weekend. All fragrances and micas are from Brambleberry.
> 
> View attachment 58002
> 
> _Cucumber Melon_
> Colored with a mix of Mermaid Blue and Kelly Green. I love how this turned out, but I don't love the fragrance. Cucumbers are delicious, but I don't like to smell them in my soap.
> 
> View attachment 58003
> 
> _Baby's Breath_
> Base color was a mix of Stormy Blue and Queen's Purple. Added TD to the white. I find this fragrance to be overly floral for my liking.
> 
> View attachment 58004
> 
> _Coconut Mango_
> Used the same mix of micas for all the layers, a combination of Sunset Orange, Red, and Raspberry. This FO I do like. It's fruity, but not overly sweet.
> 
> (Can you tell that I like to mix micas to get the shade I'm looking for? )



Stunning soaps. Love love love the Baby’s Breath!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

The_Emerald_Chicken said:


> Today I photographed the three batches I made this weekend. All fragrances and micas are from Brambleberry.
> 
> View attachment 58002
> 
> _Cucumber Melon_
> Colored with a mix of Mermaid Blue and Kelly Green. I love how this turned out, but I don't love the fragrance. Cucumbers are delicious, but I don't like to smell them in my soap.
> 
> View attachment 58003
> 
> _Baby's Breath_
> Base color was a mix of Stormy Blue and Queen's Purple. Added TD to the white. I find this fragrance to be overly floral for my liking.
> 
> View attachment 58004
> 
> _Coconut Mango_
> Used the same mix of micas for all the layers, a combination of Sunset Orange, Red, and Raspberry. This FO I do like. It's fruity, but not overly sweet.
> 
> (Can you tell that I like to mix micas to get the shade I'm looking for? )


Iv'e gotta say' thats some beautiful soap... 

Beautifully executed OPW design. love the color too.


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken

SPowers said:


> I'm sure it will be equally gorgeous inside.


It's the same batch as the Baby's Breath in this post


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

@gardengeek 
It's Your Special Day' Wishing You Happy Birthday


----------



## violets2217

One more go at Ombré with green tea powder. Adding colorant a little at a time was much easier than calculating amounts of batter for each degree of color. But we will see. And I think this is the smoothest top I have ever poured! I couldn’t bring myself to texture it!





I just hope it doesn’t overheat or crack like the last loaf.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

On the first glance I thought I see wood grain soap 
Can't wait to see it cut open!

My own soapy day wasn't too exciting (or was it?). Out of boredom, I practiced a bit of beveling and planed the white vertical lollipop bars into cuboids. Wetted the chippings with 10% aloe vera juice, to see what would happen. Turns out that they indeed re-hydrated and turned into something that strikingly resembles soap dough … hrm … cradle-to-cradle soap recycling!  (I have to add that this is from that crazy-slow-moving 45% cottonseed oil recipe that hasn't totally hardened up after 4 weeks of cure. No idea (yet) how average impatient's recipes would react.)


----------



## Dawni

Soapy thing for today is checking in on the forum hehehe

Pssst.. Miss you guys


----------



## MrsZ

I took a Baby soap recipe that I've made HP a couple times to test. I split it in half and HP'd one half of the recipe, and and CPing the other half for the first time. I want to see side by side the differences. 

My first soap was this same recipe. I gave my husband's grandma a bar to test, and she asked me to please make her more because it was so nice and gentle. 

ETA: I also remembered why HP usually uses a lower lye concentration. I HP'd at 35% lye concentration when it is usually 33%. Every other time it has turned out pretty smooth and easy to mold, but Not this time.


----------



## Misschief

Dawni said:


> Soapy thing for today is checking in on the forum hehehe
> 
> Pssst.. Miss you guys


Miss you, too... here and on IG!! Hope you're doing well.


----------



## KimW

melonpan said:


> My soapy thing today was, finally, soaping after a while: a pine-themed soap with pine needle infused water and olive oil. Curious to see how it comes out. The green is spirulina so trying to keep it covered to see if the colour stays, fingers crossed! It's now CPOPing in the oven.
> My struggle with soap tops continues (applying the right pressure doesn't come as intuitive to me, not sure if I'm the only one), mental note to self: browse soap top pictures for inspiration before next soaping session!View attachment 57982


LOVING that improvised divider!!  So much better than the hot glue fiasco I use.


----------



## Misschief

Does this count as a soapy thing?


----------



## KimW

Thanks to @dibbles, I discovered the bubbly benefits of aloe juice for 100% water replacement in bar soap.  So, I made LS for dish washing using aloe/glycerin at 50/50 for 100% water.  I also put my toe into uncharted territory and made it -1% SF (which I never do for dish washing soap).  I know - I'm such a risk taker, but what a lovely soap!  I was afraid it would be too harsh on my hands.  It is a bit drying, but nothing that didn't dissipate on its own within an hour or so, and certainly not enough that I would have to go back to wearing gloves for the few dishes I have to wash.

So, kids, what happens if you pour a -1%SF LS into a jug with an equal amount of 0%SF LS?  Answer: You get two layers with the -1% SF falling to the bottom and the 0%SF floating on top.  I forgot to take a picture but it was so cool.  Just a good shake and it all came together and has not separated again (sort of a bummer...LOL).


----------



## TashaBird

Seeing my family for the first time since covid. We’re CA/FL. Brought soap dough for the gbabies. One of them made these cool designs. Pretty creative! 
And I watched a ton of bath bomb videos and bought some ingredients, molds, and a press! Something to look forward to when I get home.


----------



## AliOop

ResolvableOwl said:


> Yesterday, I eventually jumped on the salt bar hype train as well. 50/50 palm kernel/babaçu, 20% lye discount, salt at 100% TOW, CPOP.
> Looking at the bars 12 hours later, they sweat like crazy (no particularly moist weather here). It's for sure aqueous lye/brine/glycerol (no soft oils or EO/FO added).
> View attachment 57995
> 
> Should I give the liquid a chance to reabsorb, and wait with unmoulding? Or doesn't make it a difference?


Could the extra heat from the CPOP be partially at fault? I've never CPOP'd a salt bar before - they normally get quite hot on their own, and very quickly become firm. And they can and do sweat early on, although I don't usually see such large drops.  In any event, I'd probably set them under a blowing fan, or even in the fridge if you have room, to see if it reabsorbs. 

Just curious... because I never learned the "lye discount" method, what does a "20% lye discount" translate into as far as a water:lye percentage?


----------



## ResolvableOwl

AliOop said:


> Could the extra heat from the CPOP be partially at fault? I've never CPOP'd a salt bar before - they normally get quite hot on their own, and very quickly become firm. And they can and do sweat early on, although I don't usually see such large drops. In any event, I'd probably set them under a blowing fan, or even in the fridge if you have room, to see if it reabsorbs.


Several sources I consulted (including I dream in soap) CPOPd the salt bars, so I thought it'd be a reasonable thing to do as well. Yes, maybe things moved forward just a bit too fast for these tiny salt bars. And I also regularly find that the thermal expansion of silicone can be ludicrous at times (e. g. squeezing HP batter into a mould, it first appears loosely filled, and overflowing the next minute, and after cooling it nearly springs out of the mould by itself from elastic strain) – something that would worsen with CPOP in any case.

I unmoulded the bars after 24 hours, but that's a topic for another post…



AliOop said:


> Just curious... because I never learned the "lye discount" method, what does a "20% lye discount" translate into as far as a water:lye percentage?


No, lye discount in the sense of “NaOH discount”, i. e. 20% less NaOH added than needed for complete saponification, independent of the amount of water added (3:1 lye/25% lye concentration). I try to avoid the ambiguity of “superfat”, but “lye discount” appears to be not much less ambiguous  (people have different opinions if “lye” is the hydroxide _crystals_ and/or its _solution_).


----------



## Tara_H

Cut the experimental column this morning:




It's a little untidy, I think it could have done with being cut a bit sooner, but I wasn't about to get up in the middle of the night to check!

The pattern isn't quite was I was expecting, but I think it's pretty cool all the same - I like how they all look a bit different but there's a family resemblance 

This was inspired by something which occurred to me during the lollipop challenge when I was turning the mould a fraction, pouring a little bit, turning again... What if I didn't have to keep stopping to turn it? So I got a very cheap rotating display stand, balanced my pipe mould on it, and poured both colours down the walls simultaneously at opposite sides while it rotated.  I was hoping for something a little more spirally, but I guess the rotation speed was too slow/my pour speed was too fast for that to really happen.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Tara_H said:


> I was hoping for something a little more spirally, but I guess the rotation speed was too slow/my pour speed was too fast for that to really happen.


I'd guess so too. My experience was that the surface subdivision during Lollipop pour is a good approximation to the cuts (though not looking too similar). Your “snail swirl” has shown that a pour that is slow in comparison to rotation gives the sensation of “depth” and rotation much more than “fat” pours that cover >half of the free surface each.

Most cuts appear quite random and not very “intended”, but some show that you are on the right track! Mind planing one of these logs into slices? Maybe also in vertical direction?

You might buy another of these display stands and stack it, to double the rotation speed  (gosh, this emoji fits _sooooo_ well here!)


----------



## Tara_H

ResolvableOwl said:


> Most cuts appear quite random and not very “intended”, but some show that you are on the right track! Mind planing one of these logs into slices? Maybe also in vertical direction


Next time I try it I might set aside one piece for non-standard cuts, good idea!

Part of the reason I was pouring so (relatively) fast was that I recruited husband to 'spot me' and catch the column if I knocked it; I had a full jug in each hand so wouldn't be able to prevent a disaster! But he was tired at the end of a long day so I was hurrying a bit.  Also, it being an opaque column this time, I couldn't see what was going on inside until the pour was nearly done, so was mostly going on blind faith.

I'm quite tempted to open up the stand and see if I can fiddle with the inner workings to speed it up, although I have to say there's something strangely appealing about a stacked column of stands all rotating on top of each other!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

violets2217 said:


> One more go at Ombré with green tea powder. Adding colorant a little at a time was much easier than calculating amounts of batter for each degree of color. But we will see. And I think this is the smoothest top I have ever poured! I couldn’t bring myself to texture it!
> View attachment 58021
> 
> I just hope it doesn’t overheat or crack like the last loaf.


I See Perfect Wood Grain Ever So Slight.  Looking forward to seeing the cut.



TashaBird said:


> Seeing my family for the first time since covid. We’re CA/FL. Brought soap dough for the gbabies. One of them made these cool designs. Pretty creative!
> And I watched a ton of bath bomb videos and bought some ingredients, molds, and a press! Something to look forward to when I get home.


Awww that's adorable' I see your training our next generation of "Soapers"


----------



## SPowers

I cut my 2nd attempt at the OPW and I'm quite pleased with the outcome. The colours aren't quite as dark as in the picture... poor lighting.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

SPowers said:


> I cut my 2nd attempt at the OPW and I'm quite pleased with the outcome. The colours aren't quite as dark as in the picture... poor lighting.
> View attachment 58047


Beautiful ...



KimW said:


> Thanks to @dibbles, I discovered the bubbly benefits of aloe juice for 100% water replacement in bar soap.  So, I made LS for dish washing using aloe/glycerin at 50/50 for 100% water.  I also put my toe into uncharted territory and made it -1% SF (which I never do for dish washing soap).  I know - I'm such a risk taker, but what a lovely soap!  I was afraid it would be too harsh on my hands.  It is a bit drying, but nothing that didn't dissipate on its own within an hour or so, and certainly not enough that I would have to go back to wearing gloves for the few dishes I have to wash.
> 
> So, kids, what happens if you pour a -1%SF LS into a jug with an equal amount of 0%SF LS?  Answer: You get two layers with the -1% SF falling to the bottom and the 0%SF floating on top.  I forgot to take a picture but it was so cool.  Just a good shake and it all came together and has not separated again (sort of a bummer...LOL).


This is fantastic Info' its all about them ( "Conditioning Bubbles" ) ❤


----------



## Vicki C

I  started my soaping day by dropping some soap I had made yesterday and taken great pains over. It was very soft and it is pretty well mangled but I tried to revive it with a palette knife. Then I went to work making a mini T&S mold out of my jerryrigged T&S mold. I was cutting up some corrugated plastic with a utility knife, and the knife slipped and I sliced through the top of my fingernail. Saw the blood and went over to the house and told my husband. Then very dramatically had to lie down on the floor because I felt faint. He fetched a bandaid and I took a look. It really wasn’t that bad and I realized my drama was because I was imagining it was much worse than it actually was. Phew. Back to the T&S mold, made my version of blue ombré soap inspired by @The_Phoenix in an attempt to make an ocean soap. Oh! And some great news, I had made soap in a column mold but had forgotten to line or treat the mold. But I did as others have suggested, stuck it in the freezer and then let it thaw out partially, and it came right out! So, other than the soap ruining and finger mangling, a great day.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Vicki C said:


> I  started my soaping day by dropping some soap I had made yesterday and taken great pains over. It was very soft and it is pretty well mangled but I tried to revive it with a palette knife. Then I went to work making a mini T&S mold out of my jerrs rigged T&S mold. I was cutting up some corrugated plastic with a utility knife, and the knife slipped and I sliced through the top of my fingernail. Saw the blood and went over to the house and told my husband. Then very dramatically had to lie down on the floor because I felt faint. He fetched a bandaid and I took a look. It really wasn’t that bad and I realized my drama was because I was imagining it was much worse than it actually was. Phew. Back to the T&S mold, made my version of blue ombré soap inspired by @The_Phoenix in an attempt to make an ocean soap. Oh! And some great news, I had made soap in a column mold but had forgotten to line or treat the mold. But I did as others have suggested, stuck it in the freezer and then let it thaw out partially, and it came right out! So, other than the soap ruining and finger mangling, a great day.
> View attachment 58056


Glad you didn't loose a finger nail or worse the end of your finger' Phew sounds like a close call. Your soap in the pot looks Fab!!!


----------



## Vicki C

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Glad you didn't loose a finger nail or worse the end of your finger' Phew sounds like a close call. Your soap in the pot looks Fab!!!


I know. Very lucky. I was being an idiot and cutting towards my left hand. I’m not going to look at it again until I have to, but I know it will be a bear growing out.


----------



## MrsZ

So, this is my roughest HP ever. But here is yesterday's soap. Same recipe, one half CP and the other HP. I'll let you figure out which is which.


----------



## Basil

Vicki C said:


> I  started my soaping day by dropping some soap I had made yesterday and taken great pains over. It was very soft and it is pretty well mangled but I tried to revive it with a palette knife. Then I went to work making a mini T&S mold out of my jerryrigged T&S mold. I was cutting up some corrugated plastic with a utility knife, and the knife slipped and I sliced through the top of my fingernail. Saw the blood and went over to the house and told my husband. Then very dramatically had to lie down on the floor because I felt faint. He fetched a bandaid and I took a look. It really wasn’t that bad and I realized my drama was because I was imagining it was much worse than it actually was. Phew. Back to the T&S mold, made my version of blue ombré soap inspired by @The_Phoenix in an attempt to make an ocean soap. Oh! And some great news, I had made soap in a column mold but had forgotten to line or treat the mold. But I did as others have suggested, stuck it in the freezer and then let it thaw out partially, and it came right out! So, other than the soap ruining and finger mangling, a great day.
> View attachment 58056


I can relate. Don't feel like the Lone Ranger... I mangled my finger last year by accidently getting it caught in the blade of the SB...I feel your pain...  ..I would put a laughing emoticon but that would only be directed towards myself! I hope your finger heals fast!!!!


----------



## Basil

Today I sorted through all my bars of soap I've made the last few years and cleared them out by sending them back to the barracks via my grandson and his two buddies.  I think they may have about 100!  Some may be going to Korea , some may stay in Texas and some may be going to North Carolina, as they are all being divided to different areas of deployment. We were fortunate enough to have the guys stay the weekend with us and they left today. I I love those guys and all who have served. I worked as a nurse at the VA for years and they have my heart.... AND my SOAP!!After they left I caught up on this forum. I don't get alerts and I miss a lot. Just in the last two...uhhhh three hours I've been reading, I've once again learned alot. I've learned about you all in different ways, learned about more soaping and am appreciative for this group. My next soaping thing today is make some soap!! I'm having a great soapy Memorial day!!! I hope you all are too!


----------



## ResolvableOwl

@MrsZ
That's easy. The left one (pink mould) is HP, it has this awkward telltale texture on top when you needed force to squeeze it into the mould. The right loaf (blue mould) is flawless.


----------



## MrsZ

ResolvableOwl said:


> @MrsZ
> That's easy. The left one (pink mould) is HP, it has this awkward telltale texture on top when you needed force to squeeze it into the mould. The right loaf (blue mould) is flawless.


----------



## The_Phoenix

Vicki C said:


> I  started my soaping day by dropping some soap I had made yesterday and taken great pains over. It was very soft and it is pretty well mangled but I tried to revive it with a palette knife. Then I went to work making a mini T&S mold out of my jerryrigged T&S mold. I was cutting up some corrugated plastic with a utility knife, and the knife slipped and I sliced through the top of my fingernail. Saw the blood and went over to the house and told my husband. Then very dramatically had to lie down on the floor because I felt faint. He fetched a bandaid and I took a look. It really wasn’t that bad and I realized my drama was because I was imagining it was much worse than it actually was. Phew. Back to the T&S mold, made my version of blue ombré soap inspired by @The_Phoenix in an attempt to make an ocean soap. Oh! And some great news, I had made soap in a column mold but had forgotten to line or treat the mold. But I did as others have suggested, stuck it in the freezer and then let it thaw out partially, and it came right out! So, other than the soap ruining and finger mangling, a great day.
> View attachment 58056


Lookin’ good so far!


----------



## Vicki C

Basil said:


> I can relate. Don't feel like the Lone Ranger... I mangled my finger last year by accidently getting it caught in the blade of the SB...I feel your pain...  ..I would put a laughing emoticon but that would only be directed towards myself! I hope your finger heals fast!!!!


Oh OUCH! Thank you! It has not slowed down my soaping but pretty sure I won’t be able to make dinner...


----------



## violets2217

So... I’m wondering how much these are going to change as they cure. Both are same recipe. Left batch overheated and had a FO that said turns light tan... Right batch didn’t over heat and probably didn’t gel. Different well behaving FO. Plus I added some white kaolin clay to the whole starting batter.






the tops and sides are turning out pretty cool! I’m guessing it’s soda ash, but still pretty cool!


----------



## bookworm

I decided to clear out my baking cupboard as I don't bake as much any more. Got rid of some items. Discovered a silicone rose mould which I forgot I had, it's been zonks since I used it. So decided to make some rose soap.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

violets2217 said:


> So... I’m wondering how much these are going to change as they cure. Both are same recipe. Left batch overheated and had a FO that said turns light tan... Right batch didn’t over heat and probably didn’t gel. Different well behaving FO. Plus I added some white kaolin clay to the whole starting batter.
> View attachment 58065


 I'd venture to say both will turn much darker? only a guess.  Ive gotta say ( Your Round Soap Balls) Is A Dead Wringer For Looking Like Mushroom's. So Cool


----------



## ResolvableOwl

You know there is no way back when you run your biscuit recipes through a lye calculator…





Balanced fatty acid profile, maxing out savoury pumpkin seed oil while still meeting the 15% PUFA criterion … but then choosing a tin that is too small … one has to set priorities!
Now I can't close the lid. Any ideas/suggestions? 



Peachy Clean Soap said:


> I hope you dont mind your "nickname" its truly a complement.  HooHoo said the "WiseOwl . if request I must retract from using it' I will. .


Not so sure if it is indeed _wisdom_ that is speaking from my deeds, or rather my exceptional stubbornness, or hopeless romanticism? Idk, in the end, I'm biased, and not the one to make the terminal diagnosis.

I'm constantly trying to upset you, but you won't let me . A last attempt: You are too lazy to type “Resolvable”, so you'd like to call me “Wise” instead. Maybe that is wise _from you_?  (On the other hand, I'm sure you know about the @-name-completion of SMF)
I'm actually not so much a nickname person (neither in real life), so I'm not overly used to/comfortable with that type of “fame”.

(Moved here to not overly deviate from the actual topic in your thread over there)



Anyway, back to topic. I once again abused false trace, this time to (hopefully) give high-lauric (80% PKO) soap dough a try:


Melted up oils to clarity and let cool just until onset of turbidity. Added lukewarm lye (7% SF), and stirred for a few minutes in a cold water bath until the “emulsion” became “stable” (false trace). It has such a luxurious salve-like texture to it! But nothing to spread on bare skin!
Following “official” wisdom from @SoapWitch , I try my best to prevent gel (small pot, water bath) while it'll have plenty of time to react through, for at least a week. I'll need it then for some special application (or in case it fails/doesn't work out/become pliable soap dough, some less fancy end use).


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

ResolvableOwl said:


> You know there is no way back when you run your biscuit recipes through a lye calculator…
> 
> View attachment 58070
> View attachment 58071
> 
> 
> Balanced fatty acid profile, maxing out savoury pumpkin seed oil while still meeting the 15% PUFA criterion … but then choosing a tin that is too small … one has to set priorities!
> Now I can't close the lid. Any ideas/suggestions?
> 
> 
> Not so sure if it is indeed _wisdom_ that is speaking from my deeds, or rather my exceptional stubbornness, or hopeless romanticism? Idk, in the end, I'm biased, and not the one to make the terminal diagnosis.
> 
> I'm constantly trying to upset you, but you won't let me . A last attempt: You are too lazy to type “Resolvable”, so you'd like to call me “Wise” instead. Maybe that is wise _from you_?  (On the other hand, I'm sure you know about the @-name-completion of SMF)
> I'm actually not so much a nickname person (neither in real life), so I'm not overly used to/comfortable with that type of “fame”.
> 
> (Moved here to not overly deviate from the actual topic in your thread over there)
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, back to topic. I once again abused false trace, this time to (hopefully) give high-lauric (80% PKO) soap dough a try:
> View attachment 58072
> 
> Melted up oils to clarity and let cool just until onset of turbidity. Added lukewarm lye (7% SF), and stirred for a few minutes in a cold water bath until the “emulsion” became “stable” (false trace). It has such a luxurious salve-like texture to it! But nothing to spread on bare skin!
> Following “official” wisdom from @SoapWitch , I try my best to prevent gel (small pot, water bath) while it'll have plenty of time to react through, for at least a week. I'll need it then for some special application (or in case it fails/doesn't work out/become pliable soap dough, some less fancy end use).


 Yah gotta get over being so humble' just kidding'    .  
I Understand & Respectfully Retract Your Nick Name .


----------



## maryloucb

Cut my mint mojito soap, colored with spirulina and green sea clay, scented with lime and peppermint EOs. My first attempt at a swirly kind of thing


----------



## Jersey Girl

maryloucb said:


> Cut my mint mojito soap, colored with spirulina and green sea clay, scented with lime and peppermint EOs. My first attempt at a swirly kind of thing



I bet it smells amazing. 

@ResolvableOwl
“Now I can't close the lid. Any ideas/suggestions? “

Make a pot of tea and consume the excess.


----------



## Zing

Dawni said:


> Soapy thing for today is checking in on the forum hehehe
> 
> Pssst.. Miss you guys


There she is!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Thx Family Of Soapers' Its been a pleasure chatting & viewing your beautiful creations today.


Dawni said:


> Soapy thing for today is checking in on the forum hehehe
> 
> Pssst.. Miss you guys


Hello'


----------



## maryloucb

That earlier photo I posted didn’t do the color justice—it’s quite green


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Jersey Girl said:


> Make a pot of tea and consume the excess.


I was obedient, and indulged myself with a sip of rooibos tea, while I recovered from the “work” of annihilating surplus biscuits, and of rolling about 400 g of soap scraps, with some 10% additional water, into a decent stack of *“confetti snowballs”*.
The shreds and planing chips had become really well malleable after a mere day of rehydration, while the bulky pieces only got a bit sticky on the outside. I broke them down and covered them with other stuff to get them into this ball shape. Thank you so much  @The_Phoenix, now I'm hooked!






My narrative is that essentially the same thing is happening as when you let a bar of soap lie in water for prolonged time at the sink, and it turns into a gross, soft, mushy mass. Unloved there, I thought: Why not exploit this to *turn any soap into a poor man's soap-dough-analogue*? Rebatch, just with heat replaced by time: sounds tempting!

Since the pieces were of very different hardness (lesson learned/note to myself: better shred hard, high-stearic soaps finely before soaking), I don't expect these balls to hold together too well over time. I'll keep them airtight, and I'll gently knead them from time to time.
My goal is to use them as HP embeds. Unless someone has a better idea, I'm planning to keep them from curing just until it's HP time, and then pre-heat them in the oven (I hope they don't melt!), so that they are warm enough to not overly disturb the HP batter when inserted.


----------



## earlene

Dawni said:


> Soapy thing for today is checking in on the forum hehehe
> 
> Pssst.. Miss you guys


Good to see you, Dawni!.  I've been wondering where you've been and if you and yours are all in good health.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Oh this looks like a fun soap to try.  I’m thinking Pre-cut luffa would be easier to cut soap after it sets up’ Your Thoughts .


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Your Thoughts .


Cricut?


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

.


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

I made more salt bars cause everyone who has tried them wants more, and I tried a soleseife bar too.  The salt bar (blue) came out with a lovely subtle texture (HP) and the soleseife came out nice too.


----------



## violets2217

Grrr.... I have to go get ready for work! But I got my router today! I tried a soap made the beginning of May and my challenge soap from 3? Challenges ago... definitely better with cured soap and follow the directions and the arrow for the direction of the soap to go. Lol! I couldn’t wait!







It is really hard to get a good picture of soap edges!


----------



## KimW

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Oh this looks like a fun soap to try.  I’m thinking Pre-cut luffa would be easier to cut soap after it sets up’ Your Thoughts .


That makes really good sense, Peachy.  Yes, I would think how else would you be able to cut the soap...hmmmm.  I will say a friend just got some soap that had embedded loofah "chunks" and she says she hates it because it's rough, then smooth then, "oops a bit of loofah just went down the drain."


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

KimW said:


> That makes really good sense, Peachy.  Yes, I would think how else would you be able to cut the soap...hmmmm.  I will say a friend just got some soap that had embedded loofah "chunks" and she says she hates it because it's rough, then smooth then, "oops a bit of loofah just went down the drain."


Yes I'm thinking Pre-Cut loofah & mark on out side of mold as I place the loofa's in round mold as a guage ware to cut after I un-mold it .  

I showed my daughter picture above her reply Oh cant wait to try them!!!. shes my biggest fan .  

Due to the roughness of Loofah I'm gonna call it a "Loofah Foot Scrub"  scented in a Peppermint EO would be a nice combo.  ok Im off to home depot for a wider PVC Pipe.  
Thx for your input  .



violets2217 said:


> Grrr.... I have to go get ready for work! But I got my router today! I tried a soap made the beginning of May and my challenge soap from 3? Challenges ago... definitely better with cured soap and follow the directions and the arrow for the direction of the soap to go. Lol! I couldn’t wait!
> View attachment 58101
> View attachment 58102
> 
> It is really hard to get a good picture of soap edges!


Nicely done.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

@Ugeauxgirl HP salt bars? Sounds like maximum salting-out (ricing) danger, plus extra trouble from attempting to stir tons of (cold) salt into a quickly solidifying batter. What was your incentive to make HP salt bars?

And, btw, thanks for calling the other batch “Soleseif*e*” and not “Soleseif”. I can't blame anyone for having no German skills, but I _can_ blame people for thoughtlessly copying typos, until the wrong spelling would become accepted at some time. When I write in foreig languages, I don't jus leav ou randoml the las letters of words eithe.


----------



## Tara_H

ResolvableOwl said:


> When I write in foreig languages, I don't jus leav ou randoml the las letters of words eithe.


O yo shoul, i onl fo humouro effec


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Funny enough, the Lower Franconian dialect is known (and mocked) for exactly this, leaving out the last syllable of many words. If “soap” weren't already translated to “Saafn”, then maybe “Soolseif'” would be not the worst bet as a translation from standard German “Soleseife” (at least as far as I can tell, with my rather loose biographical relation to that region).


----------



## violets2217

Tara_H said:


> O yo shoul, i onl fo humouro effec


Are you guys trying to test our intelligence like that Facebook post that scrambles the letters of each word.. “fo uyo  anc drea this... blah blah blah... your a genius!!!” Lol! I hate that post, but I read it every time! I’m not a genius, I’ve just memorized it!  not really... but you guys are making me laugh! Thanks!


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Let's play the wor associatio gam!
laugh → laug → Lauge (German for “lye”) → lie (like in: not telling the truth) → lie (like in: bed) → ···


----------



## Vicki C

I have three friends I went to Girl Scout camp with when I was a teenager - we have stayed in touch and have seen each other through marriages, divorces, births, deaths, life in general. I get to see them this weekend as we are all vaxed. I made camp-themed soaps as gifts for them - L-> R these are S’mores, a carousel that we were able to ride our bikes to (called the “Flying Horses”), a campfire, a landscape with a tent, “bug juice”, and the ocean. Thanks @DeeAnna for the excellent pine tar soap tutorial on your website, the campfire soap is half pine tar and your guidance was a huge help. The ocean is an OPW, tried to copy @The_Phoenix - it’s not exactly the same but I really like it. And thanks @Todd Ziegler and @AliOop for the ZVS recipe, the s’mores has vanilla in it and it would not have looked as good without out that addition! Oh and thanks @glendam for the Christmas tree inspiration. I’d didn’t really work, but the tiny yellow thing is a tent, I tried to emulate your tree idea with the tent.
I have learned a ton in the last six months. This is a supportive and generous community!


----------



## The_Phoenix

@Vicki C How did you get that fabulous color for the "Big Juice" soap? That is stunning! All beautiful soaps.


----------



## Vicki C

The_Phoenix said:


> @Vicki C How did you get that fabulous color for the "Big Juice" soap? That is stunning! All beautiful soaps.


Thank you! Bug juice is melt and pour - red & purple mica, acai berry fragrance - super artificial just like the drink


----------



## KimW

Vicki C said:


> I have three friends I went to Girl Scout camp with when I was a teenager - we have stayed in touch and have seen each other through marriages, divorces, births, deaths, life in general. I get to see them this weekend as we are all vaxed. I made camp-themed soaps as gifts for them - L-> R these are S’mores, a carousel that we were able to ride our bikes to (called the “Flying Horses”), a campfire, a landscape with a tent, “bug juice”, and the ocean. Thanks @DeeAnna for the excellent pine tar soap tutorial on your website, the campfire soap is half pine tar and your guidance was a huge help. The ocean is an OPW, tried to copy @The_Phoenix - it’s not exactly the same but I really like it. And thanks @Todd Ziegler and @AliOop for the ZVS recipe, the s’mores has vanilla in it and it would not have looked as good without out that addition! Oh and thanks @glendam for the Christmas tree inspiration. I’d didn’t really work, but the tiny yellow thing is a tent, I tried to emulate your tree idea with the tent.
> I have learned a ton in the last six months. This is a supportive and generous community!
> 
> View attachment 58115
> View attachment 58116


Wow - *all* SO beautiful! I especially like the campfire and landscape (and I see the tent - which is perfect). Nicely done and I so enjoyed the write-up. Hope you have a most fantastic time with the gals.  

Ok - I'm not gonna sugar coat it.  I've been fine, and have enjoyed, reading and learning from Kevin Dunn's "Scientific Soapmaking"...until the last section of Chapter 7.   I went ahead and started wading through Chapter 8.  I'm so befuddled I don't even know what question to ask.   Now I know how our son felt when he first experienced Algebra.


----------



## AliOop

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Oh this looks like a fun soap to try.  I’m thinking Pre-cut luffa would be easier to cut soap after it sets up’ Your Thoughts .


@Peachy Clean Soap Definitely pre-slice the loofah. If you search old threads, you will read sad stories about those who put whole loofahs into soap loaves and then could not slice them with anything less than a chain saw.

@Vicki C these are amazing, down to the dots on the S'mores!! Enjoy your time with these precious friends.


----------



## melonpan

KimW said:


> LOVING that improvised divider!!  So much better than the hot glue fiasco I use.


I've been using it and loving it for half a year now, but the moment I took that picture I realised that I forgot to cover the divider with some baking paper as usual... Trying to clean it from the soap now 

I've cut my soap since then and it's now resting under a piece of cotton to protect the spirulina from the light. Does anyone have any experience if this helps with botanical colorants?
Realised I soaped a bit too cold (I can see some spots there) and not to impressed with my first swirl ever, but definitely going to try this again!


----------



## Jersey Girl

Vicki C said:


> I have three friends I went to Girl Scout camp with when I was a teenager - we have stayed in touch and have seen each other through marriages, divorces, births, deaths, life in general. I get to see them this weekend as we are all vaxed. I made camp-themed soaps as gifts for them - L-> R these are S’mores, a carousel that we were able to ride our bikes to (called the “Flying Horses”), a campfire, a landscape with a tent, “bug juice”, and the ocean. Thanks @DeeAnna for the excellent pine tar soap tutorial on your website, the campfire soap is half pine tar and your guidance was a huge help. The ocean is an OPW, tried to copy @The_Phoenix - it’s not exactly the same but I really like it. And thanks @Todd Ziegler and @AliOop for the ZVS recipe, the s’mores has vanilla in it and it would not have looked as good without out that addition! Oh and thanks @glendam for the Christmas tree inspiration. I’d didn’t really work, but the tiny yellow thing is a tent, I tried to emulate your tree idea with the tent.
> I have learned a ton in the last six months. This is a supportive and generous community!
> 
> View attachment 58115
> View attachment 58116



I love these!  So very creative. What a thoughtful gift for your friends.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

@melonpan green botanicals seem to fade the fastest, but you can slow the fading down by keeping the soap in the dark. I made a soap almost two years ago using matcha tea, annatto, and indigo indigo infused oils and madder and spirulina powders. The matcha layer, which was a beautiful grass green to start with, has faded away to a very pale grey green. The indigo was light blue initially and is now almost white.  The annatto is lighter, but still yellow.  The madder and spirulina have barely changed.  I just looked at it the other day, but then tucked the bin of testing soaps it was in away somewhere mysterious (apparently since I can’t seem to locate it).  I will post a photo when I find it.


----------



## KimW

melonpan said:


> and not to impressed with my first swirl ever,


hmmmm...really?  Well, I'm impressed.  Just sayin'!  It's a beautiful swirl.  Understated elegance.  Seriously, that was my first though when I saw the pic before I saw your write-up.  Plus, I'm wowed by how consistent your swirl appears to be throughout the loaf.  Nicely done!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

AliOop said:


> @Peachy Clean Soap Definitely pre-slice the loofah. If you search old threads, you will read sad stories about those who put whole loofahs into soap loaves and then could not slice them with anything less than a chain saw.
> 
> I was researching yesterday & now have a change of plans' lol .  I'm gonna pre- cut the loofah to fit a small soap mold' then use the rest of my melt & pour soap. I think it would be a better applaction regarding soap & performance. Also I want them small cause of the "exfoliation factor foot scrub"  it's something yah don't want to use longer then a week @ best is my guess. could get yucky.
> Thx AliOop .
> 
> @Vicki C these are amazing, down to the dots on the S'mores!! Enjoy your time with these precious friends.


----------



## earlene

melonpan said:


> I've been using it and loving it for half a year now, but the moment I took that picture I realised that I forgot to cover the divider with some baking paper as usual... Trying to clean it from the soap now



This might work for you (it does for me).  Permanantly wrap in baking paper & tape that on, then follow with a very tight wrap of plastic wrap, taped on the side the doesn't face the soap.  It's easier to clean off after the soap firms up & doesn't need replacing as often as the baking paper.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

@KimW 
I too feel the same way towards Keven Dunn's Book' The math in the beginning stumped me' I'm like Whaaat? though basic level math' I'm confused.  However lots of info' & if someone likes controlled study & applied application' this book is perfect.


----------



## Zing

Vicki C said:


> I have three friends I went to Girl Scout camp with when I was a teenager - we have stayed in touch and have seen each other through marriages, divorces, births, deaths, life in general. I get to see them this weekend as we are all vaxed. I made camp-themed soaps as gifts for them - L-> R these are S’mores, a carousel that we were able to ride our bikes to (called the “Flying Horses”), a campfire, a landscape with a tent, “bug juice”, and the ocean. Thanks @DeeAnna for the excellent pine tar soap tutorial on your website, the campfire soap is half pine tar and your guidance was a huge help. The ocean is an OPW, tried to copy @The_Phoenix - it’s not exactly the same but I really like it. And thanks @Todd Ziegler and @AliOop for the ZVS recipe, the s’mores has vanilla in it and it would not have looked as good without out that addition! Oh and thanks @glendam for the Christmas tree inspiration. I’d didn’t really work, but the tiny yellow thing is a tent, I tried to emulate your tree idea with the tent.
> I have learned a ton in the last six months. This is a supportive and generous community!
> 
> View attachment 58115
> View attachment 58116


This is just beyond all get all!  I couldn't believe it when I saw these last night.  All on their own, they are stunning.  But the stories/symbolism behind them make them even more special.

Then this morning I took another look.  For the 'smores, you even made perfect perforations in the graham crackers!!!!  Wicky wicky what?!

Mrs. Zing is an uber-camper and former girls camp counselor for many summers.  I showed her these soaps.  And she -- ahem -- told me the recipe for 'bug juice.'


----------



## Tara_H

Between needing to 'heat and hold' for my new found interest in lotions, wanting to see if 'pasteurizing' helps prolong the life of fresh plant infusions in oil, and making lots of plant-based colouring quickly for this month's challenge, I decided it was a good time to dust off the old sous vide (what, gadget-obsessed, moi?!?).



Processing these jars at 70C for 2 hours - fresh and dried versions of dock root and comfrey leaves.


----------



## AliOop

Zing said:


> Mrs. Zing is an uber-camper and former girls camp counselor for many summers.  I showed her these soaps.  And she -- ahem -- told me the recipe for 'bug juice.'


OK, so now I had to look up "bug juice." There is the Navy drink (apparently just a spin-off from Koolaid) that could also be used to clean brass on the ships. There is the paint additive that kills bugs that land on wet paint,  And then there is the Disney show by that name, the commercial soft drink by that name, and the Digester Sludge Reduction by that name (used in sewage treatment plants).

Context suggestst that the "bug juice" referenced by Vicki C and Mrs. Zing is something entirely different than any of the definitions that I found. Anyone care to elaborate, or is sharing this secret something that will get you banned from SMF?


----------



## earlene

AliOop said:


> OK, so now I had to look up "bug juice." There is the Navy drink (apparently just a spin-off from Koolaid) that could also be used to clean brass on the ships. There is the paint additive that kills bugs that land on wet paint,  And then there is the Disney show by that name, the commercial soft drink by that name, and the Digester Sludge Reduction by that name (used in sewage treatment plants).
> 
> Context suggestst that the "bug juice" referenced by Vicki C and Mrs. Zing is something entirely different than any of the definitions that I found. Anyone care to elaborate, or is sharing this secret something that will get you banned from SMF?



Vicki addressed that here:  


Vicki C said:


> Thank you! Bug juice is melt and pour - red & purple mica, acai berry fragrance - super artificial just like the drink


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

I think this is appropriate to share here. 

Sale Sale Sale @ WSP on many M & P & other items. 

I ordered a "Detergent Free M & P base for a "exfoliant loofah foot scrub soap" & other items.  I think I may implement the M & P for our June Challenge.   

Happy Shopping & Soaping .


----------



## Zing

AliOop said:


> OK, so now I had to look up "bug juice." There is the Navy drink (apparently just a spin-off from Koolaid) that could also be used to clean brass on the ships. There is the paint additive that kills bugs that land on wet paint,  And then there is the Disney show by that name, the commercial soft drink by that name, and the Digester Sludge Reduction by that name (used in sewage treatment plants).
> 
> Context suggestst that the "bug juice" referenced by Vicki C and Mrs. Zing is something entirely different than any of the definitions that I found. Anyone care to elaborate, or is sharing this secret something that will get you banned from SMF?


So I won't speak for @Vicki C .  All I'll say is Mrs. Zing knew how to have a good time during her college years....


----------



## Vicki C

Zing said:


> This is just beyond all get all!  I couldn't believe it when I saw these last night.  All on their own, they are stunning.  But the stories/symbolism behind them make them even more special.
> 
> Then this morning I took another look.  For the 'smores, you even made perfect perforations in the graham crackers!!!!  Wicky wicky what?!
> 
> Mrs. Zing is an uber-camper and former girls camp counselor for many summers.  I showed her these soaps.  And she -- ahem -- told me the recipe for 'bug juice.'


Thank you Zing! We are all turning 60 and believe it or not we still sing camp songs together. The camp was wonderful - sailing camp on Martha’s Vineyard in Massachusetts which sounds posh but was not.  Very rustic platform tents, central latrines with cold water, typical Girl Scout camp. Sadly it closed in the early 90s (I think).
And wait hang on, there’s a recipe for bug juice? I just thought it was cheap powdered sugar drink? Ah I see your reply, when I was a camper there was no booze involved. I think it was just the generic term for sugar drink.


----------



## AliOop

earlene said:


> Vicki addressed that here:


Thanks, but I was asking how they make real bug juice, not the soap representation of bug juice.


----------



## maryloucb

melonpan said:


> I've cut my soap since then and it's now resting under a piece of cotton to protect the spirulina from the light. Does anyone have any experience if this helps with botanical colorants?
> Realised I soaped a bit too cold (I can see some spots there) and not to impressed with my first swirl ever, but definitely going to try this again!
> 
> View attachment 58122
> View attachment 58123



I LOVE your swirl! I have a couple of soaps I colored with spirulina and green sea clay, and I'm anxious to see how the color holds up. I just made them last week, so only time will tell! I have found that matcha colored soaps turn from a pretty bright green to olive green once they are cut, but so far the spirulina hasn't changed at all.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Mobjack Bay said:


> @melonpan green botanicals seem to fade the fastest, but you can slow the fading down by keeping the soap in the dark. I made a soap almost two years ago using matcha tea, annatto, and indigo indigo infused oils and madder and spirulina powders. The matcha layer, which was a beautiful grass green to start with, has faded away to a very pale grey green. The indigo was light blue initially and is now almost white.  The annatto is lighter, but still yellow.  The madder and spirulina have barely changed.  I just looked at it the other day, but then tucked the bin of testing soaps it was in away somewhere mysterious (apparently since I can’t seem to locate it).  I will post a photo when I find it.


Here’s the soap!  The very pale middle layer is straight matcha infusion, the greener layers above and below had some spirulina or possibly green clay added (my notes are not perfect).  The madder powder was a flower hedge type element, but the madder migrated over time.  The mountains are colored with spirulina powder.  The cloud had a little TD and makes a nice reference white.


p.s. nice swirls in your soap!


----------



## melonpan

KimW said:


> hmmmm...really?  Well, I'm impressed.  Just sayin'!  It's a beautiful swirl.  Understated elegance.  Seriously, that was my first though when I saw the pic before I saw your write-up.  Plus, I'm wowed by how consistent your swirl appears to be throughout the loaf.  Nicely done!


Thank you for the encouraging words! I think I imagined it turning out differently (more spaced out across the length), but I'm putting on my rose-soap-tinted glasses now. I do like that it is consistent! 



earlene said:


> This might work for you (it does for me).  Permanantly wrap in baking paper & tape that on, then follow with a very tight wrap of plastic wrap, taped on the side the doesn't face the soap.  It's easier to clean off after the soap firms up & doesn't need replacing as often as the baking paper.


Thank you earlene, I never thought to cover it twice so that I don't need to replace it every time, it makes much more sense! I'll do so from the next time.



maryloucb said:


> I LOVE your swirl! I have a couple of soaps I colored with spirulina and green sea clay, and I'm anxious to see how the color holds up. I just made them last week, so only time will tell! I have found that matcha colored soaps turn from a pretty bright green to olive green once they are cut, but so far the spirulina hasn't changed at all.


Thank you! We can wait together then as I also soaped last week and really curious to see how the green holds up!  Actually I meant to ask when I saw one of your previous posts but didn't get the chance to, it's the first time I read about green sea clay, is it different from French green clay?


----------



## violets2217

Vicki C said:


> And wait hang on, there’s a recipe for bug juice? I just thought it was cheap powdered sugar drink? Ah I see your reply, when I was a camper there was no booze involved. I think it was just the generic term for sugar drink.





My kids loved these.... and when you first mentioned them, I thought of the "Little Hug" drinks in plastic barrel with the foil top! But yes, a camp staple!


----------



## melonpan

Mobjack Bay said:


> @melonpan green botanicals seem to fade the fastest, but you can slow the fading down by keeping the soap in the dark. I made a soap almost two years ago using matcha tea, annatto, and indigo indigo infused oils and madder and spirulina powders. The matcha layer, which was a beautiful grass green to start with, has faded away to a very pale grey green. The indigo was light blue initially and is now almost white.  The annatto is lighter, but still yellow.  The madder and spirulina have barely changed.  I just looked at it the other day, but then tucked the bin of testing soaps it was in away somewhere mysterious (apparently since I can’t seem to locate it).  I will post a photo when I find it.





Mobjack Bay said:


> Here’s the soap!  The very pale middle layer is straight matcha infusion, the greener layers above and below had some spirulina or possibly green clay added (my notes are not perfect).  The madder powder was a flower hedge type element, but the madder migrated over time.  The mountains are colored with spirulina powder.  The cloud had a little TD and makes a nice reference white.
> View attachment 58138
> 
> p.s. nice swirls in your soap!


This is so beautiful, I'm really loving it. It looks like a watercolour painting. All the botanical colour goals!

I've been wondering how effective the light blocking should be to preserve the colours best. Is a light cotton enough? Or should it be totally in the dark, like under a cardboard box?
I don't have a dark room to store the curing soaps, so I've covered half batch with a thick cloth and tucked the other half under a cardboard box.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I’m glad you like the soap. After a couple of years of playing around with botanical colorants, my advice is to plan the soap with a color scheme that looks good when it’s new and fresh and also when it’s faded.  And, don’t use madder powder unless the future plan includes a color gradient .

The darker the better when it comes to storing the soap.  I store my soaps in boxes. The colors, and especially the greens, will fade in the dark, but they fade faster in the light.


----------



## maryloucb

melonpan said:


> Actually I meant to ask when I saw one of your previous posts but didn't get the chance to, it's the first time I read about green sea clay, is it different from French green clay?


It’s the same thing, just not from France.


----------



## Angie Gail

violets2217 said:


> View attachment 58142
> 
> My kids loved these.... and when you first mentioned them, I thought of the "Little Hug" drinks in plastic barrel with the foil top! But yes, a camp staple!


I loved those Little Hug drinks. We'd have them at church events in the summer when we were kids.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

MrsZ said:


> So, this is my roughest HP ever. But here is yesterday's soap. Same recipe, one half CP and the other HP. I'll let you figure out which is which.


Both pictures the HP soap is on far Right':  1st picture HP -Blue mold  / CP - Pink mold:


----------



## MrsZ

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Both pictures the HP soap is on far Right':  1st picture HP -Blue mold  / CP - Pink mold:


Yep! Now I think I fully understand why people say they don't like the rustic look of HP soap. My first were more fluid and much nicer, but the CP just has this perfect creaminess to it.


----------



## Catscankim

Lets see...

i unmolded last nights soap, which seems perfect so far. So either my calculations were correct on my possibly mismeasured oils, or its just fine being mismeasured lol.

I planed some soap for soap curls.

Watched some videos for making a specific embed design.

planned on making soap dough, but didnt get around to it, because i talked my friends ear off talking about how i am planning this months soap challenge 

Probably ruined my mandolin, because i needed thicker soap curls than my planer makes lol.

Ordered a loaf splitter (probably the most exciting thing to happen for me this decade lol).

All this happened in the three hours that i have been home from work lol.

Activities may or may not have been done in the order presented.


----------



## Tara_H

Catscankim said:


> planned on making soap dough, but didnt get around to it, because i talked my friends ear off talking about how i am planning this months soap challenge


Very relatable!


----------



## earlene

AliOop said:


> Thanks, but I was asking how they make real bug juice, not the soap representation of bug juice.


I was indicating that the answer to which of the many items you listed was the Bug Juice she used was the soft drink.  I did not read what you wrote (quoted) as asking for the recipe.  I think that was in a different post, not the one I quoted.

Anyway, no matter.  I've personally never even seen a soft drink called Bug Juice.  But then I don't drink soft drinks, so I rarely ever even look in the aisles where they are displayed in the super markets.  There are bound to be all kinds of things I never look at in stores because I am not interested in purchasing them.  For example, I don't go into liquor stores and don't walk down the aisle where beer and wine are on display either, unless I am looking for Quinine water and can't find it elsewhere.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

After four weeks I've strained the calendula petals off jojoba oil – patiently awaiting clearance from @tashiany if it's worth to put some of it into an unusual soap recipe . The infused oil came out not too bright, for one the jojoba is quite yellowish by itself, and the oldish lot of calendula apparently wasn't at its height any more.

I have also eventually prepared “safflower oil” (I had hauled safflower petals a few weeks ago, only today I put them at 1+9 into safflower oil for infusion – curious about colour depth and hue!).

(Help me judge if I'm really abstaining from the June challenge, or if I'm again strategically lying to myself.)



Tara_H said:


> (what, gadget-obsessed, moi?!?).


No, don't worry, you're not in danger. As long as the sous vide cooker had the actual chance to catch dust, there must still be some room left, awaiting squeezing in another superfluous thingie or two.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Good Morning / Day / Afternoon wherever this msg finds you.  ☀:

Day before Yesterday ( Tuesday ) Hubby & I had our 2nd "JAB" Covid Vaccination' though I didn't get a severe reaction I felt enormously exhausted' on a good note I was able to watch YouTube videos trying to figure out what the heck i'm gonna do for our June Garden Inspired Challenge, I'm still at a loss dunno UGH. .

Today I'm feeling better thankfully & I'm gonna work on the loofah foot scrub, Ive only worked w/ M&P one other time & not familiar w/ it, another learning curve:  I'll update with a picture when done. 

After reading @Tara_H and her new found 3D Printer I want to say Thank You' you have inspired me too' not w/ getting a 3D printer but with creating a cute catchy logo in regards to soaping & print it on a TeeShirt! my Adult Son has a Printer that prints on vinyl!! I'm thinking Oooh exciting!!!!. .


----------



## violets2217

So still playing with my WildPlatanica router. I’ve routed the 7 batches I have curing and I’m loving it! I want to try out my new pull though plates... so I had to get some quart carton.
Which lead me to planning to make a bunch of ice cream for my kids to empty said cartons... which lead me to making homemade chocolate syrup, strawberry syrup and also lactose free ice cream for one kid and ordering a replacement ice bowl for my kitchen aide ice cream maker... I swear I don’t mean to be so high maintenance, but seriously I just want to make soap!




ETA: it is getting harder and harder to ignore the June Challenge post...


----------



## earlene

I wanted to make soap today, but I forgot Hubby was taking an extra day off work AND my sleep patterns are messed up again as a result of seasonal pollen.  So I washed some soaping dishes & utensils and reviewed some of my curing soaps.  I need to start wrapping & labeling soon so I can give some of them away.  I'll send some to work with Hubby and mail some to family and that sort of thing.  I want to clear that area as much as possible and make way for the new ones that I have to make to speed up my hand rehab recovery!

After my OT appt, I hope to at least devise my next batch of soap and if I have the time & energy & uninterupted slot of time, maybe start masterbatching some oils for a few batches to save a bit of time making the actual batches.


----------



## AliOop

violets2217 said:


> View attachment 58168
> View attachment 58169
> 
> ETA: it is getting harder and harder to ignore the June Challenge post...


... and YOU with those darn pics of your beautifully beveled soaps are making it harder and harder for me to ignore my desire to purchase the WP router!!


----------



## violets2217

AliOop said:


> ... and YOU with those darn pics of your beautifully beveled soaps are making it harder and harder for me to ignore my desire to purchase the WP router!!


It is a joy to use! I’ve found that I like the more simple routing key designs. The fancy ones seem to take away from the soap. But it’s easy to use and my soaps look so pretty! I’m glad I finally splurged on it! Good luck!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

AliOop said:


> ... and YOU with those darn pics of your beautifully beveled soaps are making it harder and harder for me to ignore my desire to purchase the WP router!!


Those are such beautiful bevelled soaps. .


----------



## TashaBird

earlene said:


> I wanted to make soap today, but I forgot Hubby was taking an extra day off work AND my sleep patterns are messed up again as a result of seasonal pollen.  So I washed some soaping dishes & utensils and reviewed some of my curing soaps.  I need to start wrapping & labeling soon so I can give some of them away.  I'll send some to work with Hubby and mail some to family and that sort of thing.  I want to clear that area as much as possible and make way for the new ones that I have to make to speed up my hand rehab recovery!
> 
> After my OT appt, I hope to at least devise my next batch of soap and if I have the time & energy & uninterupted slot of time, maybe start masterbatching some oils for a few batches to save a bit of time making the actual batches.


if by “high maintenance” you mean making homemade icecream and fancy soaps for everybody, I’d say that’s great!


----------



## SoapDaddy70

Gave my boss a bunch of my soaps because I could see she was having a bad week. Her face lit up when I gave them to her and she said "You have no idea how happy this makes me" She deserves it just for listening to me prattle on about my soapmaking hobby. Felt good and starts the weekend off with some positive karma.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

M & P Loofah Foot Scrub
Peppermint EO' Cocoa Butter' Mica. When my order arrives I'll make a few Lavender scented.  

Update: I add'ed a picture so you can see the "Loofah Sponge" in the soap. 

 Thx for viewing


----------



## violets2217

One step closer! Mint chocolate chip and cookies & cream ice cream in freezer. And I put my boys into building a support for my milk cartons! I’m almost ready to go!!!


----------



## amd

violets2217 said:


> And I put my boys into building a support for my milk cartons! I’m almost ready to go!!!


I love this. so much.

My soapy thing has been daydreaming garden designs for the challenge. Hopefully I get some time to sit and plan it out over the weekend and can make it next week... although we're heading into a heat wave which makes me inclined to not want to be in the soap dungeon. I'm usually fine to make B&B down there in the summer months as if I get too hot I can walk away from B&B. Not the case with soap though. I told hubby I may clean a space in his workshop (for some reason even on the hottest days the workshop stays very cool, I suspect the way it was made that it was originally a summer kitchen) to do some soapmaking this summer. He told me if I clean off some of his workspace, don't be surprised if he uses it too. His workshop is a disaster, organizing does not come naturally to him, lol.

I spent much of this week restocking B&B for the historical festival this weekend. We're supposed to have temps up to (or into) the 100's so I'm hoping that doesn't deter folks from the festival, although in the info sent out the festival did say they tripled the amount of camping spaces from past years and are expecting 20k. Also hoping I don't die from the heat...


----------



## Angie Gail

amd said:


> I love this. so much.
> 
> My soapy thing has been daydreaming garden designs for the challenge. Hopefully I get some time to sit and plan it out over the weekend and can make it next week... although we're heading into a heat wave which makes me inclined to not want to be in the soap dungeon. I'm usually fine to make B&B down there in the summer months as if I get too hot I can walk away from B&B. Not the case with soap though. I told hubby I may clean a space in his workshop (for some reason even on the hottest days the workshop stays very cool, I suspect the way it was made that it was originally a summer kitchen) to do some soapmaking this summer. He told me if I clean off some of his workspace, don't be surprised if he uses it too. His workshop is a disaster, organizing does not come naturally to him, lol.
> 
> I spent much of this week restocking B&B for the historical festival this weekend. We're supposed to have temps up to (or into) the 100's so I'm hoping that doesn't deter folks from the festival, although in the info sent out the festival did say they tripled the amount of camping spaces from past years and are expecting 20k. Also hoping I don't die from the heat...


I saw that record high temps may be hitting the northeast this weekend. I'm in central Texas and right now it's 73 degrees! We've been getting rain almost daily for a couple of weeks and it looks like that will continue about another week so it's keeping us much cooler than normal. Wear light colored clothes and plenty of sunscreen.


----------



## Janewoc17

violets2217 said:


> So still playing with my WildPlatanica router. I’ve routed the 7 batches I have curing and I’m loving it! I want to try out my new pull though plates... so I had to get some quart carton.
> Which lead me to planning to make a bunch of ice cream for my kids to empty said cartons... which lead me to making homemade chocolate syrup, strawberry syrup and also lactose free ice cream for one kid and ordering a replacement ice bowl for my kitchen aide ice cream maker... I swear I don’t mean to be so high maintenance, but seriously I just want to make soap!
> View attachment 58168
> View attachment 58169
> 
> ETA: it is getting harder and harder to ignore the June Challenge post...


I think we are related! Strained lavender infused olive oil, made helichrysum hydrosol for soap and skin cream heading outside to clean up the soap kitchen—-must make blackberry ice cream since there aren’t enough for jam….wait! June Challenge? I’m off to look that up!


----------



## earlene

Janewoc17 said:


> ….wait! June Challenge? I’m off to look that up!



Click on the link at  the top of the page.


----------



## Quanta

violets2217 said:


> One step closer! Mint chocolate chip and cookies & cream ice cream in freezer. And I put my boys into building a support for my milk cartons! I’m almost ready to go!!!
> View attachment 58194
> View attachment 58195


I saw someone on YouTube do this, she had her son make it for her but then she put it in the oven to CPOP! She did promise to buy him a new LEGO set though.


----------



## GemstonePony

My hydroxides arrived, and I'm excited to begin my (probably ill-advised) foray into cream/shaving soaps. Also bar soap, and a number of things I've just gotten supplies for this week.


----------



## violets2217

Quanta said:


> I saw someone on YouTube do this, she had her son make it for her but then she put it in the oven to CPOP! She did promise to buy him a new LEGO set though.


That’s were I got the idea from! I won’t put it in the oven. My garage is hot enough during the day to gel soap! But considering these legos have been in the closet for the last 3 years collecting dust I’m not too worried about replacing them!


----------



## KimW

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> M & P Loofah Foot Scrub
> Peppermint EO' Cocoa Butter' Mica. When my order arrives I'll make a few Lavender scented.
> 
> Update: I add'ed a picture so you can see the "Loofah Sponge" in the soap.
> 
> Thx for viewing


Aaaaahhh - lovely!  I've been hoping to see what you came up with.  So nicely done, lady!


----------



## AliOop

earlene said:


> Click on the link at  the top of the page.
> View attachment 58199


That doesn't show on the top of my screen.


----------



## amd

AliOop said:


> That doesn't show on the top of my screen.


Did you scroll up to the top of the page? It's not a locked banner, so does not default to the top of the screen regardless where you are on the page. As earlene said, you have to go to the top of the PAGE.


----------



## AliOop

amd said:


> Did you scroll up to the top of the page? It's not a locked banner, so does not default to the top of the screen regardless where you are on the page. As earlene said, you have to go to the top of the PAGE.


Yup, not there. Am guessing it is some setting that I have marked, or not marked.


----------



## amd

AliOop said:


> Am guessing it is some setting that I have marked, or not marked.


Hmmm... I don't see banner as an option to disble, only sidebar. Sounds like something to take to the mods.


----------



## Tara_H

It also doesn't show on mobile, personally I use that 99% of the time.


----------



## earlene

AliOop said:


> That doesn't show on the top of my screen.


 Oh, I bet you removed it, perhaps accidentally.  You can put it back if you want, but I don't remember how.

Here is the answer to how to put it back IF you want it:

Scrolling Banner Help  - see post # 5


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

KimW said:


> Aaaaahhh - lovely!  I've been hoping to see what you came up with.  So nicely done, lady!


Awww Thank you so much' hugs


----------



## KiwiMoose

Cut my column pour soap:


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

kiwiMoose really pretty soap.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

@KiwiMoose It's just stunning how the swirls continue into the depth of the bars. Fell in love with that top-right-most bar!  I bet they'll look marvellous in any ovoid shape from usage.
And your legendary glycerin rivers struck again!


----------



## AliOop

earlene said:


> Oh, I bet you removed it, perhaps accidentally.  You can put it back if you want, but I don't remember how.
> 
> Here is the answer to how to put it back IF you want it:
> 
> Scrolling Banner Help  - see post # 5


That worked! Thanks @earlene


----------



## Misschief

Every time I make soap, it feels as though I haven't soaped in ages. In reality, it's only been a week. Right now, I'm in the process of making a batch of Lemon Poppyseed soap, which has become one of my best sellers. I'll be making at least one more batch today, possibly two if I can decide with ones to make. 

It feels good to be producing again, yanno?


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Misschief said:


> it feels as though I haven't soaped in ages. In reality, it's only been a week.


I tend to disagree. One week _is_ an age


----------



## Misschief

And this one is in the mold! Scented with Freshly Zested Lemon.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Today I eventually took care of my latest haul of hard fats.

*RSPO “palm wax” tea lights (6.30 €/kg)*. Measured the melting range (solidus temperature 39°C, liquidus temperature 54°C), and browsed through literature a bit. I'm quite sure now that it is *ordinary palm stearin* (as indexed in various soap calculators), i. e. triglycerides (no FFAs aka pure stearic/palmitic acid, like most other “stearin candles”), with a fair amount of oleic acid (low melting point, comparatively soft). Cheap and concentrated source for tons of palmitic acid. If this stuff is well-behaved in soapmaking (doesn't accelerate), I'll abandon regular palm oil for it; the 600 g will probably last me quite some time, and I can buy them in various nearby stores.
*Canola wax (12.50 €/kg).* I had used up my last crumbs with the May challenge soap. Time for restock, and getting this elegant stearic/elaidic resource into an easier to handle shape. _When all you have is chocolate bar moulds, every fat/wax looks like chocolate!_




And now I also have an absurd pile of wicks awaiting some kind of successive use… 🕯


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

I was curious what your plan was for the "Tea Lights Candles & RPO" depicted in a previous post?.  Now i'm gonna rehash your method of creativity.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Well, I wouldn't call it “creativity”, rather “jealousy”. It's my cheap way to creep into the mega-exclusive Soy Wax Society, but without needing to buy quantities that would last decades at my domestic rate of soap making.

I've tried a few ways of becoming soaps hard, with animal fats, tropical butters, japan wax, etc. I've learned a bit about how to use either, the strengths and weaknesses, and over time got some sense of more subtle things like the difference between palmitic and stearic acid. Fractionated palm oil and hydrogenated canola are definitely some ingredients that aren't used for label appeal in the first place. I also like to use them, since they grant me maximum liberties with the other ingredients (yes, you guessed right, mostly high-linoleic recklessness) while still guaranteeing a decent bar of soap in the end.
I herewith swear that the very day I'll have settled with “my recipe [to stay with]”, I'll stop making soap altogether . I've tried masterbatching at several occasions before, but my devotion to mixing oils and melting fats is constantly reminding me that I am doing all this _for the very sake of fiddling_. And “harvesting”/misuse of non-food items is a vital part of this. Everyone can buy soap supplies at soap/candle supply stores. But that cannot replace the thrill of an educated guess (or a titration) of saponification values, or reverse-engineering fatty acid profiles in the microwave.


----------



## Tara_H

Haven't done a lot of soapy things in the past couple of days - my back is very sore so no lifting, bending or twisting right now.  The most really has been focusing on dock root prep for the challenge.  

Luckily we have lots of our on the garden, so husband has been helping me dig it up.

Here's a recent batch:






While infusing it absorbed an awful lot of the oil so I put a weighted plate on it to try to squeeze it out again.  It's now infusing with another lot of oil to see how a "second pressing" comes out.


----------



## TashaBird

Tara_H said:


> Haven't done a lot of soapy things in the past couple of days - my back is very sore so no lifting, bending or twisting right now.  The most really has been focusing on dock root prep for the challenge.
> 
> Luckily we have lots of our on the garden, so husband has been helping me dig it up.
> 
> Here's a recent batch:
> View attachment 58287
> View attachment 58288
> View attachment 58289
> View attachment 58290
> 
> 
> While infusing it absorbed an awful lot of the oil so I put a weighted plate on it to try to squeeze it out again.  It's now infusing with another lot of oil to see how a "second pressing" comes out.


What kind of color does it give you?


----------



## TashaBird

This is my last day in FL visiting my family before I return home to CA. I’ve been here two weeks. Last night I had a dream of the mountain of new supplies and tools I have waiting for me in my soap studio. I’m super excited about it!!! I bought Fun in the Tub ebook from Lovin Soap and have reading that to learn about bath bomb making. And I even have several batches of soap prepped and ready to go when I get back. Yippee!!!


----------



## aleasikes

I’ve been trying to get my behind in gear to make a small test batch of pine tar soap. Life just keeps getting in the way of me making soap..lol


----------



## Ladka

I got the promised beef tallow from a farmer in the market last Saturday. But - although we talked about the tallow from the kidney area he brought "a bit more" - about six kilograms . Much material with added bloody pieces, containing pieces of meat ... Argh, I  had to dump three quarters or even more of it in the trash container. I then diced the fine parts at home, went to my second daughter's to pass it through her manual meat grinder, now the first thick disk of renered tallow is cooling.
I have enough of cleaning, dicing, grinding and rendering tallow. To tell the truth - I also have enough tallow


----------



## Tara_H

Ladka said:


> Much material with added bloody pieces, containing pieces of meat ... Argh, I had to dump three quarters or even more of it in the trash container.


Where's @Zany_in_CO's swoon gif???

The bloody bits, meat etc all come out in the wash, so to speak, no need to dump it!  

We usually do a first boil without the salt and strain out all of the (now cooked) bits - it's just about the chickens' favourite treat ever.


----------



## Ladka

Tara_H said:


> Where's @Zany_in_CO's swoon gif???
> The bloody bits, meat etc all come out in the wash, so to speak, no need to dump it!
> 
> We usually do a first boil without the salt and strain out all of the (now cooked) bits - it's just about the chickens' favourite treat ever.


 Tara, I don't believe in cleaning all these bloody and/or meaty pieces successfully.  One batch of tallow  I'd rendered looked clean but when I poured lye solution into oils stringy bits formed that I had much difficulty to remove. And I have no chicks to feed these bits.


----------



## dibbles

My Wild Plantanica beveler was delivered yesterday. I don't have many soaps that hadn't already been beveled, but this one made for the OPW challenge hadn't been touched. It is somewhere around 4 weeks old. I thought the beveler was very easy to use.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

@dibbles Why haven't you showed off that top swirl yet?


----------



## dibbles

ResolvableOwl said:


> @dibbles Why haven't you showed off that top swirl yet?


No reason I guess other than I posted pictures of the two other OPW soaps I made. This one was an illegal pour into the pot (I poured some of the white batter through the black) and the accent colors were too similar.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Hello Friends'
Since last Tuesday & 2nd jab vaccination I've felt just awful' dinner last night was first meal sense last Friday.  Finally today i'm feeling better. I'm not one who gets sick often & wont go to the Doctor unless i'm dying. I almost made an appointment yesterday morning, then I started feeling better so decided to wait a Day.  Hopefully I'm on the road to recovery.  This 2nd covid vaccination is "Toxic"  If they come up w/ an annual booster for covid vaccination "No Way Will I Ever" Take It... ( If I had to do over I wouldn't of taken this covid vaccination )  especially Jab 2.

Yesterday I worked on soap piping' thats quiet an art' which I now have a newfound respect for soap piping artiest,   I saved the rest of batter after it got so hard I couldn't pipe it for "soap dough" I think I'm gonna make another batch of soap & practice piping & more soap dough for our June challenge.  I dreamed about this challange' so maybe I'll use my Dream for inspiration, cause frankly I'm @ at loss.

Still waiting on my soap supplies' maybe they will arrive in the next few Days?.

Great news' I sold to a friend (first time) a few months back, she contacted me this morning & said  'We love your soap & I have a few bars left, but I'm gonna place an order next month.  Yay  this just made my day ❤.

I'll close on that note' make it a wonderful Day friends.


----------



## Tara_H

Sorry you haven't been feeling well,@Peachy Clean Soap!  I hope once the worst is behind you it will have been worth it after all.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Tara_H said:


> Sorry you haven't been feeling well,@Peachy Clean Soap!  I hope once the worst is behind you it will have been worth it after all.


Thank you


----------



## GemstonePony

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Hello Friends'
> Since last Tuesday & 2nd jab vaccination I've felt just awful' dinner last night was first meal sense last Friday.  Finally today i'm feeling better. I'm not one who gets sick often & wont go to the Doctor unless i'm dying. I almost made an appointment yesterday morning, then I started feeling better so decided to wait a Day.  Hopefully I'm on the road to recovery.  This 2nd covid vaccination is "Toxic"  If they come up w/ an annual booster for covid vaccination "No Way Will I Ever" Take It... ( If I had to do over I wouldn't of taken this covid vaccination )  especially Jab 2.
> 
> Yesterday I worked on soap piping' thats quiet an art' which I now have a newfound respect for soap piping artiest,   I saved the rest of batter after it got so hard I couldn't pipe it for "soap dough" I think I'm gonna make another batch of soap & practice piping & more soap dough for our June challenge.  I dreamed about this challange' so maybe I'll use my Dream for inspiration, cause frankly I'm @ at loss.
> 
> Still waiting on my soap supplies' maybe they will arrive in the next few Days?.
> 
> Great news' I sold to a friend (first time) a few months back, she contacted me this morning & said  'We love your soap & I have a few bars left, but I'm gonna place an order next month.  Yay  this just made my day ❤.
> 
> I'll close on that note' make it a wonderful Day friends.


Sorry you weren't feeling well! I find piping practice is an excellent reason to make cupcakes and frosting, too.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

GemstonePony said:


> Sorry you weren't feeling well! I find piping practice is an excellent reason to make cupcakes and frosting, too.


The first time I piped was on the Soap Cupcakes' Thx so much for the reminder thats a wonderful idea.  Yah know every one I'd given a cupcake to' for their Birthday they just got the biggest kick from them' much to my surprise didn't think I'd get such a positive feedback, I wrapped a single cupcake in a little box all decorated up. often times it's not so much as the gift but how its wrapped. In this case it was both.


----------



## Zing

KiwiMoose said:


> Cut my column pour soap:
> View attachment 58211


Wow. Wow. Wow.  I love that teal against the black!


----------



## Jersey Girl

@Peachy Clean Soap  I’m sorry to hear that I had such a hard time after your vaccine. I had the dreaded Jansen vaccine and only had a sore arm for a few days and a little fatigue the next day. Most people I have spoken to have had little to no reaction but a handful have felt like you did. It’s so strange that people’s reactions have been so varied. Word is that a strong reaction signals a strong immune system!  I hope you continue to feel better each day.


----------



## TashaBird

Just landed back home after my 2 week family visit. Went to check on my soap babies NS the one I made right before leaving has an issue. It’s only on a couple of bars, thank goodness!!! And it’s only on the top purple layer. Weird! I’ve never seen anything like it. Any ideas what could have happened?


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Jersey Girl said:


> @Peachy Clean Soap  I’m sorry to hear that I had such a hard time after your vaccine. I had the dreaded Jansen vaccine and only had a sore arm for a few days and a little fatigue the next day. Most people I have spoken to have had little to no reaction but a handful have felt like you did. It’s so strange that people’s reactions have been so varied. Word is that a strong reaction signals a strong immune system!  I hope you continue to feel better each day.  ♥


Much appreciation, Thank you Dear. 
thats's a refreshing thought in that a strong reaction is a strong immune system.


----------



## The_Phoenix

TashaBird said:


> Just landed back home after my 2 week family visit. Went to check on my soap babies NS the one I made right before leaving has an issue. It’s only on a couple of bars, thank goodness!!! And it’s only on the top purple layer. Weird! I’ve never seen anything like it. Any ideas what could have happened?


Excessive TD? That's really weird. But they sure are beautiful!!


----------



## VikingChick

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Finally today i'm feeling better. I'm not one who gets


I’m glad you’re feeling better. That second shot is no joke!


----------



## TashaBird

The_Phoenix said:


> Excessive TD? That's really weird. But they sure are beautiful!!


No TD at all.


----------



## lenarenee

TashaBird said:


> Just landed back home after my 2 week family visit. Went to check on my soap babies NS the one I made right before leaving has an issue. It’s only on a couple of bars, thank goodness!!! And it’s only on the top purple layer. Weird! I’ve never seen anything like it. Any ideas what could have happened?


How fresh were they when you left? I’m wondering if those were exposed to temp, light or environmental oddities…?

They’re beautiful btw, such patience laying those little hearts in!


----------



## TashaBird

lenarenee said:


> How fresh were they when you left? I’m wondering if those were exposed to temp, light or environmental oddities…?
> 
> They’re beautiful btw, such patience laying those little hearts in!


They were super fresh when I left. I left them on my work table instead of putting them on my curing shelves. They’re only about 8’ away from each other. But, they were closer to the door to the yard, so more air and light maybe? 
 Soap is weird. 

Look who shopped while she was away! These were fun packages to come home to! Guess I’ve got to make some bath bombs now!! I bought and  read tutorials, and ebooks, watched videos, and tried to learn as much as I could. I had a lot of down time while I was away. I guess now it’s time to do. 
Also super excited about my new extruder discs.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

@Peachy Clean Soap There’s no way that one of SMF’s cheeriest members should be feeling down!  I hope you feel 100% better soon


----------



## AliOop

Agreed @Mobjack Bay -feel better soon, @Peachy Clean Soap ! And congrats on the soap sale.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Still want that 'care' emoticon...


----------



## violets2217

TashaBird said:


> They were super fresh when I left. I left them on my work table instead of putting them on my curing shelves. They’re only about 8’ away from each other. But, they were closer to the door to the yard, so more air and light maybe?
> Soap is weird.
> 
> Look who shopped while she was away! These were fun packages to come home to! Guess I’ve got to make some bath bombs now!! I bought and  read tutorials, and ebooks, watched videos, and tried to learn as much as I could. I had a lot of down time while I was away. I guess now it’s time to do.
> Also super excited about my new extruder discs.


Grrrrr!!!!! Can you link the press!?!? I’ve been browsing manual presses and yours looks really handy! Not that I need another soap gadget… but whatever! 

ps… could the mica have had TD in it?


----------



## earlene

Boy that purple layer was really upset with the rest of them, cracking and pulling up and away from the rest of the layers like that! 

I have no idea why that would happen with only two bars out of a lot.   Well, maybe the soap wasn't fully emulsified when you separated for coloring?  The top layer does look really chalky except up on the very top surface, which is even more interesting.

Hopefully someone will come along and recognize it for what it is (the cause, I mean.)


----------



## Shy1

Today I made, or attempted to make a Flir de lis looking soap. My hubby asked me to, because he loved how pretty it turned out the first time I made one a couple of years ago.

I wish I could time travel, now.

I talked to my best friend on the phone for a while when I was getting set up and she asked me if I ever named any of my soaps and I told her no, the thought had never really crossed my mind.

All that said, I think I'll name this one "Catastrophe" 

I ran into a problem when figuring out the fragrance and didn't have quite enough. So I supplemented a bit with a fragrance I had only used once before to get the scent just right and in the right amount. I knew that this was a bit of a risk and pressed on.

I intended to soap at room temp but started a bit early because my lye water was a bit warm and it's hot here so I had the swamp cooler going.

Long story short, my previously mentioned mistakes and overwhelming desire to get it done resulted in a less than beautiful pour. It didn't rice or anything, but definitely thickened up in a way that is not at all conducive to creating the swirls in my head.

I hope the bottom where I started with an ITP swirl looks nice, because the top sure isn't what I was after.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Shy1 said:


> Today I made, or attempted to make a Flir de lis looking soap. My hubby asked me to, because he loved how pretty it turned out the first time I made one a couple of years ago.
> 
> I wish I could time travel, now.
> 
> I talked to my best friend on the phone for a while when I was getting set up and she asked me if I ever named any of my soaps and I told her no, the thought had never really crossed my mind.
> 
> All that said, I think I'll name this one "Catastrophe"
> 
> I ran into a problem when figuring out the fragrance and didn't have quite enough. So I supplemented a bit with a fragrance I had only used once before to get the scent just right and in the right amount. I knew that this was a bit of a risk and pressed on.
> 
> I intended to soap at room temp but started a bit early because my lye water was a bit warm and it's hot here so I had the swamp cooler going.
> 
> Long story short, my previously mentioned mistakes and overwhelming desire to get it done resulted in a less than beautiful pour. It didn't rice or anything, but definitely thickened up in a way that is not at all conducive to creating the swirls in my head.
> 
> I hope the bottom where I started with an ITP swirl looks nice, because the top sure isn't what I was after.


It'll all come out in the wash - so to speak


----------



## TashaBird

violets2217 said:


> Grrrrr!!!!! Can you link the press!?!? I’ve been browsing manual presses and yours looks really handy! Not that I need another soap gadget… but whatever!
> 
> ps… could the mica have had TD in it?


Maybe, I think I’ve used that mica before. I’ll check my notes. Can TD do that?!! Is it only under certain conditions? It’s so weird and dry-ish! I can’t squish it back together at all. Fortunately it’s only 4 out of 21 bars, and only 2 are really bad, but STILL!
Got my bath bomb press and a few molds at Bath Bomb X-Press – Bath Bomb Presses and Molds I think I like them. I wish the cloud mold was deeper. But, the molds are SUPER hard and sturdy material! They’re not like 3D printed ones. I haven’t tried the press yet, but someone in the group recommended them.



earlene said:


> Boy that purple layer was really upset with the rest of them, cracking and pulling up and away from the rest of the layers like that!
> 
> I have no idea why that would happen with only two bars out of a lot.   Well, maybe the soap wasn't fully emulsified when you separated for coloring?  The top layer does look really chalky except up on the very top surface, which is even more interesting.
> 
> Hopefully someone will come along and recognize it for what it is (the cause, I mean.)


I think the side chalkiness is ash, weird it’s not on the top, but that happens. I mixed each layer completely separately, so each was a separate batch of soap basically. Maaaaaaaaybe I got false trace or something like that? Could that look like this?


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Did it go through gel phase/did you CPOP it? If yes, then false trace is only an issue during the design phase (provided that the emulsion was stable – if this were not the case, you'd have separation & lye/oil pockets). If not, false trace still is unlikely to ruin a bar of soap that way. It really looks like a very weird interaction with the colourant(s). Did you have issues with it before? Worth a tiny test batch?

When you say you have mixed each layer “completely separately”, do you mean _completely_, i. e. separate oils, lye solution, sodium lactate? In the “best” case, it was something simple as a stupid measurement error.


ETA: You mentioned false trace, that reminded me of looking after my false trace PKO soap dough, that's 9 days old now.


I was a bit unsure first, since for soap dough, on the one hand it is said that any soap batter would work, but then, most recipes seem to enjoy some above-average amount of castor oil … only one way to find out! Turns out that 80% PKO + 20% PO (7% SF, 31% lye concentration) makes a _lovely_ soap dough, that I find even easier to work with than oleic/palmitic/ricinoleic standard recipes. And look what has hatched from that eggshell-coloured lump!


----------



## KiwiMoose

ResolvableOwl said:


> View attachment 58348
> 
> And look what has hatched from that eggshell-coloured lump!


It's a resolvable owl chick!


----------



## ResolvableOwl

That kind of pun you hate people for, but you can't really be angry with them, since it was your own fault.

I originally planned to knead it back. But I can spare the dough, I'll let it dry and make it my “signature soap”.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Spoiler: Revenge!


----------



## KiwiMoose

ResolvableOwl said:


> Spoiler: Revenge!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 58372


Awwww - I LOVE it!  It's a Kiwi + Moose!  Now all the Americans will know what a Kiwi looks like. 
Fun fact:  Kiwifruit was a marketing ploy by New Zealand growers of 'Chinese Gooseberries' when it became an export item.  They thought that by renaming it Kiwifruit people would know it was from NZ.  But there are not a lot of people outside of Australia, UK and Europe that know a) 'Kiwis' are what the NZ people call themselves and b) Kiwis are actually a flightless bird native to NZ.
Kiwi Facts & Characteristics :: Kiwis for kiwi


----------



## ResolvableOwl

> their large, dinosauric feet mean they can walk almost silently, their tread muffled by fleshy footpads


Sounds scary   But what I've heard from a friend who had made that famous hike across the South Island, they are really cute and clever, but at times also annoying when they attack your provisions over night.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

VikingChick said:


> I’m glad you’re feeling better. That second shot is no joke!


Thank you Dear. 

Right' Oh My Goodness! Thank you 



AliOop said:


> Agreed @Mobjack Bay -feel better soon, @Peachy Clean Soap ! And congrats on the soap sale.


Awww Thx .


----------



## The_Phoenix

Sneaking this question in to get some input. We are having a garage sale this Saturday. Considering putting soap out to sell. Would you? Wouldn’t you? And the nest question is do I “discount” the price or keep it the same? Thoughts?


----------



## Misschief

The_Phoenix said:


> Sneaking this question in to get some input. We are having a garage sale this Saturday. Considering putting soap out to sell. Would you? Wouldn’t you? And the nest question is do I “discount” the price or keep it the same? Thoughts?


I absolutely would and I would not discount the price. If garage sales there are anything like here, people will try to bargain for a lower price. If you discount the price, you're already behind.


----------



## The_Phoenix

Misschief said:


> I absolutely would and I would not discount the price. If garage sales there are anything like here, people will try to bargain for a lower price. If you discount the price, you're already behind.


That is very good input. Thank you!


----------



## maryloucb

KiwiMoose said:


> But there are not a lot of people outside of Australia, UK and Europe that know a) 'Kiwis' are what the NZ people call themselves and b) Kiwis are actually a flightless bird native to NZ.
> Kiwi Facts & Characteristics :: Kiwis for kiwi


Really? I'm an American and thought that was pretty well known information!


----------



## Zing

I made lotion bars!  One of my favorite staffers is leaving us for grad school.  At Christmas time, I gave my staff lotion bars.  I always have to explain them as "like chapstick except for your skin."  Joey, my staffer, said "I know what they are, I'm a rock climber."  I told him that my sons are rock climbers and introduced me to Climb On lotion bars.  I couldn't believe the price and decided to dupe it.  I call it Clamber Up -- and shhh -- also, kinda maybe also duped the label.  He also likes my black pepper lotion bar so I made a batch of black pepper lotion bars and Clamber Up.
Loving' my silicone measuring cups for melting beeswax!


----------



## TashaBird

The_Phoenix said:


> Sneaking this question in to get some input. We are having a garage sale this Saturday. Considering putting soap out to sell. Would you? Wouldn’t you? And the nest question is do I “discount” the price or keep it the same? Thoughts?


I would, and I would not discount them. I was kind of considering doing the same thing.


----------



## TashaBird

Zing said:


> I made lotion bars!  One of my favorite staffers is leaving us for grad school.  At Christmas time, I gave my staff lotion bars.  I always have to explain them as "like chapstick except for your skin."  Joey, my staffer, said "I know what they are, I'm a rock climber."  I told him that my sons are rock climbers and introduced me to Climb On lotion bars.  I couldn't believe the price and decided to dupe it.  I call it Clamber Up -- and shhh -- also, kinda maybe also duped the label.  He also likes my black pepper lotion bar so I made a batch of black pepper lotion bars and Clamber Up.
> Loving' my silicone measuring cups for melting beeswax!


Do you use those silicone to melt beeswax in the microwave?


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Zing said:


> I made lotion bars!  One of my favorite staffers is leaving us for grad school.  At Christmas time, I gave my staff lotion bars.  I always have to explain them as "like chapstick except for your skin."  Joey, my staffer, said "I know what they are, I'm a rock climber."  I told him that my sons are rock climbers and introduced me to Climb On lotion bars.  I couldn't believe the price and decided to dupe it.  I call it Clamber Up -- and shhh -- also, kinda maybe also duped the label.  He also likes my black pepper lotion bar so I made a batch of black pepper lotion bars and Clamber Up.
> Loving' my silicone measuring cups for melting beeswax!


May I ask' why do you melt the beeswax separately when making your "wonderful lotion bars" im wanting to make them & any info is most appreciated. sounds like you've created a winning LB  love the name too.


----------



## TashaBird

Pretty happy with my little “SOAPrises” in my bath bombs! I’ve been racking my brain trying to think of something biodegradable! Now I’ve got a whole world of possibilities!!! 
Also, I took TWO baths yesterday. For science!!!


----------



## Zing

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> May I ask' why do you melt the beeswax separately when making your "wonderful lotion bars" im wanting to make them & any info is most appreciated. sounds like you've created a winning LB  love the name too.


I read somewhere -- maybe here? -- that it's best to melt shea butter at a lower temperature.  So I melt all the ingredients EXCEPT shea, on high (hot plate).  When that's all melted, I turn to low and add shea butter.  I'm not sure on the reason, though.



TashaBird said:


> Do you use those silicone to melt beeswax in the microwave?


I use my trusty hotplate that I had to get from my days of soaping in my house that I bought WITHOUT A KITCHEN!  I use a pan of boiling water and put the silicone measuring cup in it -- so it's essentially a double boiler.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Zing said:


> I read somewhere -- maybe here? -- that it's best to melt shea butter at a lower temperature.  So I melt all the ingredients EXCEPT shea, on high (hot plate).  When that's all melted, I turn to low and add shea butter.  I'm not sure on the reason, though.
> 
> 
> I use my trusty hotplate that I had to get from my days of soaping in my house that I bought WITHOUT A KITCHEN!  I use a pan of boiling water and put the silicone measuring cup in it -- so it's essentially a double boiler.


Oh that sounds like a perfect idea' .  Thank you 



TashaBird said:


> Pretty happy with my little “SOAPrises” in my bath bombs! I’ve been racking my brain trying to think of something biodegradable! Now I’ve got a whole world of possibilities!!!
> Also, I took TWO baths yesterday. For science!!!


Awwww nothing like a Hot Bath' yah just kicked it up a notch w/ your awesome Bath Bombs.   

What Kid wont love that little Critter Surprise'   Genius.

I received my order from WSP moments ago' the 8 pounds of ( no stir ) Palm Oil leaked all over my other items & through the cardboard box, thats not all my EO & ROE wasn't shipped.  Such a pisser .


----------



## AliOop

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> I received my order from WSP moments ago' the 8 pounds of ( no stir ) Palm Oil leaked all over my other items & through the cardboard box, thats not all my EO & ROE wasn't shipped.  Such a pisser .


Call them ASAP - not acceptable!


----------



## TashaBird

Omg the stuff my friends send me!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

AliOop said:


> Call them ASAP - not acceptable!


They are closed' but I did leave a email @ there website, letting them know. I'll call them Monday.
PO had no seal around lid & the lid wasn't tapped or placed in a ziplock bag.  The shipping box wasn't padded well, my other items not only had oil all over them, they were mashed in there plastic bags from being tossed to & from.
So Unacceptable Is Right! ugh...

I've ordered PO from two different suppliers & both use a rubber like seal that fits inside of lid & the outside of lid is  tapped, then the container is in a heavy duty ziplock bag.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

The single time I bought cosmetic-grade palm oil (500 g), it was shrink-wrapped in a plastic bag, that itself was shrink-wrapped in another plastic bag. There must be something about palm oil that reasonable vendors try to avoid it to wander around in the shipping packet.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

ResolvableOwl said:


> The single time I bought cosmetic-grade palm oil (500 g), it was shrink-wrapped in a plastic bag, that itself was shrink-wrapped in another plastic bag. There must be something about palm oil that reasonable vendors try to avoid it to wander around in the shipping packet.
> Yes as it should be. .


----------



## Tara_H

ResolvableOwl said:


> The single time I bought cosmetic-grade palm oil (500 g), it was shrink-wrapped in a plastic bag, that itself was shrink-wrapped in another plastic bag. There must be something about palm oil that reasonable vendors try to avoid it to wander around in the shipping packet.


Ditto, I haven't bought much, but when I have it was in a tub with a seal and then the whole tub was sealed again with a layer of plastic wrap.

@Peachy Clean Soap I hope they are suitably apologetic and you get sorted out!

For me, soapy things have been thin on the ground lately, since I've been busy with Hatching a new batch

But my new 3d printer arrived! So yesterday I got to try out a test stamp for the first time - I'm pretty pleased with the outcome:



The soap was probably a bit old to stamp perfectly, and some of the details need tweaking, but as a first attempt, I'm thrilled


----------



## earlene

TashaBird said:


> Omg the stuff my friends send me!


Reminds me of the 'argument' I have with Hubby when he says he wants to remodel our bathroom and get rid of the tub altogether.  I tell him "NO" every time he brings it up.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Admittedly a tiny bit of a knife aficionado myself, it always bugged me that one cannot sharpen *vegetable peelers/graters/mandolines* by “conventional” means (whetstone, honing steel). Not until recently, I found out a *nail file* would just do the trick, and now my tools feel sharper than ever, and it's fun (and dangerous!) again to work with them, even the cheap plastic one that I possibly might have thrown away when losing patience with it.


----------



## MarnieSoapien

I haven't been making soap much because I rarely have the apartment to myself. Yesterday I had a chance to make a batch. I planned on doing a drop swirl but my batter thickened up on me, so I did a hanger swirl. I love hanger swirls, they are so forgiving. 

I finally broke down and bought a soap cutter. It is a game changer!


----------



## TashaBird

ResolvableOwl said:


> Admittedly a tiny bit of a knife aficionado myself, it always bugged me that one cannot sharpen *vegetable peelers/graters/mandolines* by “conventional” means (whetstone, honing steel). Not until recently, I found out a *nail file* would just do the trick, and now my tools feel sharper than ever, and it's fun (and dangerous!) again to work with them, even the cheap plastic one that I possibly might have thrown away when losing patience with it.


Those can be used to sharpen fingernail clippers even!


----------



## TashaBird

Not allowed to open my NS box until I package my soaps. 
Fortunately it’s National Rosé Day!!


----------



## Basil

KiwiMoose said:


> Cut my column pour soap:
> View attachment 58211


Those are beautiful!! The one on the very top right looks like it belongs in a coffee shop or cute little cafe. It looks like cups of coffee and tea to me. The colors are sooo pretty!


----------



## KiwiMoose

ResolvableOwl said:


> Sounds scary   But what I've heard from a friend who had made that famous hike across the South Island, they are really cute and clever, but at times also annoying when they attack your provisions over night.


I think that might be a kea - 

Soapy thing - nothing! I'm on holiday in the South Island.  But I'm starting to get withdrawals, so I think there could be some soap on the horizon when i get back.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

ResolvableOwl said:


> Admittedly a tiny bit of a knife aficionado myself, it always bugged me that one cannot sharpen *vegetable peelers/graters/mandolines* by “conventional” means (whetstone, honing steel). Not until recently, I found out a *nail file* would just do the trick, and now my tools feel sharper than ever, and it's fun (and dangerous!) again to work with them, even the cheap plastic one that I possibly might have thrown away when losing patience with it.





TashaBird said:


> Those can be used to sharpen fingernail clippers even!


I had no Ideas i could sharpen knives w/ a nail file' the ones that are cardboard?


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

MarnieSoapien said:


> I haven't been making soap much because I rarely have the apartment to myself. Yesterday I had a chance to make a batch. I planned on doing a drop swirl but my batter thickened up on me, so I did a hanger swirl. I love hanger swirls, they are so forgiving.
> 
> I finally broke down and bought a soap cutter. It is a game changer!


oh those are beautiful.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

I received my order from WSP moments ago' the 8 pounds of ( no stir ) Palm Oil leaked all over my other items & through the cardboard box, thats not all my EO & ROE wasn't shipped. Such a pisser .

Update::: Yay Great News' WSP sent me an email today apologizing for my last order mix up' & my items are shipping out asap. They are replacing my PO & shiping my ROE that was left off order.  I'm a happy customer. 
❤.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Tara_H said:


> Ditto, I haven't bought much, but when I have it was in a tub with a seal and then the whole tub was sealed again with a layer of plastic wrap.
> 
> @Peachy Clean Soap I hope they are suitably apologetic and you get sorted out!
> 
> For me, soapy things have been thin on the ground lately, since I've been busy with Hatching a new batch
> 
> But my new 3d printer arrived! So yesterday I got to try out a test stamp for the first time - I'm pretty pleased with the outcome:
> View attachment 58414
> 
> 
> The soap was probably a bit old to stamp perfectly, and some of the details need tweaking, but as a first attempt, I'm thrilled


I love your stamp' I think it looks great. Wow


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

KiwiMoose said:


> I think that might be a kea -
> 
> Soapy thing - nothing! I'm on holiday in the South Island.  But I'm starting to get withdrawals, so I think there could be some soap on the horizon when i get back.



This Parrot is so cute' there beaks are strong enough to just about take off a finger.  
Watching your video remined me of an Amazon parrot I once had.
 She  talk & Sing, she sung "somewhere over the rainbow"  perfectly out of tune' cause I cant sing' lol, and she know a few other songs.  she was sunch a smart bird.


----------



## KiwiMoose

MarnieSoapien said:


> I haven't been making soap much because I rarely have the apartment to myself. Yesterday I had a chance to make a batch. I planned on doing a drop swirl but my batter thickened up on me, so I did a hanger swirl. I love hanger swirls, they are so forgiving.
> 
> I finally broke down and bought a soap cutter. It is a game changer!


Love that soap Marnie - can you tell me how you did that swirl?


----------



## MarnieSoapien

KiwiMoose said:


> Love that soap Marnie - can you tell me how you did that swirl?


Failed drop swirl, then I grabbed a thick gear tie went down the middle, over to the back side of the mold, up and over to the front side of the mold, then back in again. I'm kinda imagining doing a letter e shape on its side with the hanger tool. I hope that makes sense


----------



## MarnieSoapien

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> oh those are beautiful.


Thanks! I love it when a failed design plan works out anyway.


----------



## KiwiMoose

MarnieSoapien said:


> Failed drop swirl, then I grabbed a thick gear tie went down the middle, over to the back side of the mold, up and over to the front side of the mold, then back in again. I'm kinda imagining doing a letter e shape on its side with the hanger tool. I hope that makes sense


Oh - yes I've had both a failed drop swirl and a failed tall and skinny shimmy that both came up great with a hanger swirl salvage


----------



## ResolvableOwl

MarnieSoapien said:


> Thanks! I love it when a failed design plan works out anyway.


C'mon. You are the only one who can tell at all if it is “failed”. Unless your recipe caused trouble, or you did a terrible job to execute/replicate something, nobody needs to know.
That said, of course it shouldn't be a goal of a design plan to be intended to fail .


----------



## earlene

I am at last working on my first phase of my soap.  My thumb was hurting so much yesterday, I felt a need to rest it as mush as possible.  I did do some of my exercises, but only the ones that are supposed to loosen up the structural mechanisms, not the strengthening ones which end up causing so much pain the next day.



Basil said:


> Those are beautiful!! The one on the very top right looks like it belongs in a coffee shop or cute little cafe. It looks like cups of coffee and tea to me. The colors are sooo pretty!



Good eye.  I didn't even see that until I made the picture larger.  So amazing.


KiwiMoose said:


> I think that might be a kea -



Reminds of my Kitty Baby.  She chews on my zorries.  I've long said she must be part dog because of some of her behaviors.  The other day she carried one of my zorries out of one room, down the hall and into the kitchen.  I was really quite surprised, as usually she just chew where they lay rather than carrying them around much.  I wonder if it's the taste she likes or the texture.  Anyway those birds seemed to enjoy the rubber weatherstripping, the same as Kitty Baby does with my shoes and bubble wrap.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

KiwiMoose said:


> I think that might be a kea -



Might well be the case too. I'd have to ask him. He brought back a lot of fun stories, and a ton of envy-arousing photos. Some of them were definitely about Kiwis.



Peachy Clean Soap said:


> I had no Ideas i could sharpen knives w/ a nail file' the ones that are cardboard?


I wouldn't use nail files on proper knives (with free-standing blade), when whetstones are so suited/fun/meditative to work with. For the “hidden” safety blades, I used a stiff metal nail file, to exert steady pressure at a constant angle.


----------



## SPowers

violets2217 said:


> Grrr.... I have to go get ready for work! But I got my router today! I tried a soap made the beginning of May and my challenge soap from 3? Challenges ago... definitely better with cured soap and follow the directions and the arrow for the direction of the soap to go. Lol! I couldn’t wait!
> View attachment 58101
> View attachment 58102
> 
> It is really hard to get a good picture of soap edges!



That is so cool... much more reasonable than the one I saw earlier and it looks like it does a great job!


----------



## melonpan

My soap thing of the day was checking on my pine inspired soap. I'm curing a few bars under a thick cotton cloth and the others under a cardboard box (so they are in the dark) to preserve the botanical green colour, and at 2 weeks I think I can see a slightly difference! The ones under the box seem to remain darker. The box seems to also help a bit with scent retention but only time will tell, I guess


----------



## SPowers

violets2217 said:


> It is a joy to use! I’ve found that I like the more simple routing key designs. The fancy ones seem to take away from the soap. But it’s easy to use and my soaps look so pretty! I’m glad I finally splurged on it! Good luck!



I just ordered one!  The price even with shipping is incredible!


----------



## hlee

I have not made soap weeks. I should have time to make a little in a couple weeks so just browsing  here is the only soapy thing.


.


----------



## Zing

MarnieSoapien said:


> I finally broke down and bought a soap cutter. It is a game changer!


Right?!  I got mine just in the last year and it is definitely a game changer.  I get a simple joy every time even now -- love that 'thwok' noise and no more crooked slices!  Your soap is really, really beautiful, @MarnieSoapien .  Is it 2 greens and uncolored?  Really nice.  

I have intended to soap on a weekend for like forever and seriously getting withdrawal symptoms.  Employment and redesigning a garden are in the way.  We've got a special reunion coming up and I am in denial about the 6 week cure time.  Yikes!

We have had weekend overnight guests (so missed that!  Yay for vaccines!)  that demanded to see my 'soap factory.'  My soap shop is in the basement.  And my trick to clean the house for house guests is to throw all clutter into the basement.  So there went that plan....


----------



## Mobjack Bay

MarnieSoapien said:


> I haven't been making soap much because I rarely have the apartment to myself. Yesterday I had a chance to make a batch. I planned on doing a drop swirl but my batter thickened up on me, so I did a hanger swirl. I love hanger swirls, they are so forgiving.
> 
> I finally broke down and bought a soap cutter. It is a game changer!


Gorgeous soap!  Your swirl is beautifully crisp.

I made my first soap dough today.  Due to upcoming vacation time in California, “have dough, will travel” is the only plan I have for making an entry for this month’s challenge.  Is the TSA familiar with soap dough?


----------



## dibbles

Mobjack Bay said:


> Gorgeous soap!  Your swirl is beautifully crisp.
> 
> I made my first soap dough today.  Due to upcoming vacation time in California, “have dough, will travel” is the only plan I have for making an entry for this month’s challenge.  Is the TSA familiar with soap dough?


They definitely don’t like regular soap bars in carry on. I get pulled aside every time - even when I had the soaps out of my bag in a separate bin. My daughter also had an issue with it in carry on. I just put it in my checked bag now to save the hassle. I wonder if the cold temps would affect soap dough in the baggage area of the plane.


----------



## MarnieSoapien

Zing said:


> Right?!  I got mine just in the last year and it is definitely a game changer.  I get a simple joy every time even now -- love that 'thwok' noise and no more crooked slices!  Your soap is really, really beautiful, @MarnieSoapien .  Is it 2 greens and uncolored?  Really nice.


Thank you! Yes, it's 2 greens and white. I used a mojito fragrance. 

We were hoping friends would get to visit us this summer but we're not sure when international travel for tourism will happen. I think at best we might try to go camping. Europe has been much slower on the vaccine rollout than the US.


----------



## GemstonePony

Yesterday/today, but attempted a re-do of my Lily of the Valley soap. Higher lye concentration and just Lily of the Valley FO led to much faster trace, and I over-blended it because it traced so slowly last time, which meant my layers weren't as smooth. I thought that meant it might heat up more, and scaled back the CPOP, which led to partial gel, which led to me reassembling the loaf and putting it back in the oven to gel. Anyways, more vivid green and a more subtle/feathery swirl on through the top layer and visible on top, versus the previous with a mild green and a mica coating on top. Previous batch on left, new batch on the right. I also tweaked the recipe, because I did not like the feel of the previous batch. 
Also, my first cream soap/shave soap attempt, a 0%-ish SF recipe hot processed yesterday with a skin-mild FO that separates horribly and absolutely forces you to heat/stir your mixture until it is almost completely saponified. Then, and only then, will the FO incorporate. I don't normally HP, so it's a great motivator. I reheated the mixture today, added a little babassu oil and some glycerin, and then poured it into a plastic wrap lined bowl. I intended to let it "rot" as a little paste wheel, but then while I was cleaning up I realized I really liked it as it is, and played with dilution rates using 10 grams of paste, and now I've got a tiny bottle of creamy shave soap. Pic of the paste after glycerin and superfat, and pic of the paste wheel. 
(Not pictured) I also made face lotion, and I made lotion bars with a blend of WSP FOs Wild Honeysuckle and Vanilla Oak.


----------



## earlene

Mobjack Bay said:


> Gorgeous soap!  Your swirl is beautifully crisp.
> 
> I made my first soap dough today.  Due to upcoming vacation time in California, “have dough, will travel” is the only plan I have for making an entry for this month’s challenge.  Is the TSA familiar with soap dough?



Soap dough will look like an organic mass (similar to C-4) and somewhat suspicious on xray, which can lead to a bag search if you put it in your carry-on.  Think of Play-Doh, which also alarms. You may be told you cannot take it in your carry-on.  I strongly suggest you put it in your checked luggage.

Checked baggage is different as to what is allowed, but when in doubt read the TSA rules of what is allowed.  But remember this caveat:


----------



## Mobjack Bay

earlene said:


> Soap dough will look like an organic mass (similar to C-4) and somewhat suspicious on xray, which can lead to a bag search if you put it in your carry-on.  Think of Play-Doh, which also alarms. You may be told you cannot take it in your carry-on.  I strongly suggest you put it in your checked luggage.
> 
> Checked baggage is different as to what is allowed, but when in doubt read the TSA rules of what is allowed.  But remember this caveat:
> 
> View attachment 58483


Thanks Earlene!  Sending the dough via USPS might be the better option. I made it in a six cavity mold that is the perfect size for a bubble wrap priority mail envelope.


----------



## dibbles

Yesterday my wonderful aunt turned 90 and there was a small open house for family and a few other people close to her to celebrate this milestone. One of my cousins (who lives out of state) is married to a minister, and her church does some work with homeless people. I filled a large box with soaps for my cousin to take home for their church, made gift bags for my two aunts and my cousins that were attending, and took a box of miscellaneous bars for everyone else to choose from. I've only made one batch of soap in the last month, so right now my curing shelves are pretty empty, and most of my storage boxes are empty. I have a small gift bag to put together today for a friend, my daughter will be taking a bag of bars to a friend of hers in a couple of weeks. I'll still have plenty of well cured bars for hubby and I, and for miscellaneous gifting. It feels great to feel like I 'need' to make some soap!


----------



## earlene

Mobjack Bay said:


> Thanks Earlene!  Sending the dough via USPS might be the better option. I made it in a six cavity mold that is the perfect size for a bubble wrap priority mail envelope.


I actually thought of recommending that, but then left it out.  If it is convenient in your situation, I do think it's the safest bet if you don't want to risk leaving it behind.  I once mailed home some of my soaps that I made on my travels  and they did fine.  I have also packed young soap in my checked baggage and had no problems, either.


----------



## Ladka

Completed rendering and final purification of raw beef suet. What I got was not only the fine fat from the kidney region but pieces of all sorts with blood, meat and liver bits. I selected the fine pieces and dumped the majority of "unclean" material in the bin. So that about six kilograms of the raw material gave me about 700 grams of fine rendered beef tallow - white, odourless, water-free, hard, glossy.


----------



## MrsZ

I just checked a batch of ZNSC that I made 10 days ago. I can't believe how rock hard it is! Can't wait to use it. I've made a castile soap as my second ever batch of soap, and it is still rubbery after about 2 months. The ZNSC is amazing.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Zany_in_CO said:


> LOL That is, if you don't mind waiting 3 months to cure! Not me! No thank you!
> Look at the "Recipe Properties". Compare the values of your formula with the recommended range. An INS of 132 falls waaay short of the ideal INS 160, so-called "perfect soap".


Today I learned that I obviously did everything wrong all the time! More often than not, I'm not even inside the tolerance interval (136–165), let alone close to the holy 160. My OPW soap (May challenge) was rock hard after a few hours CPOP, at a dreadful INS of 123. The “canology” shattered into pieces at INS 115 two days after unmoulding. That lovely Abyssinia castile is stuck at meager INS 79.

What now? Besides INS, I can't find anything wrong with bars that give abundant lather, agreeable firmness, don't get mushy quickly, and last for a decent time. But math tells me it's all wrong?  Should I believe the numerology mysticism of Robert McDaniels et al., or should I trust my own perceptions and experiences?


----------



## KiwiMoose

ResolvableOwl said:


> Today I learned that I obviously did everything wrong all the time! More often than not, I'm not even inside the tolerance interval (136–165), let alone close to the holy 160. My OPW soap (May challenge) was rock hard after a few hours CPOP, at a dreadful INS of 123. The “canology” shattered into pieces at INS 115 two days after unmoulding. That lovely Abyssinia castile is stuck at meager INS 79.
> 
> What now? Besides INS, I can't find anything wrong with bars that give abundant lather, agreeable firmness, don't get mushy quickly, and last for a decent time. But math tells me it's all wrong?  Should I believe the numerology mysticism of Robert McDaniels et al., or should I trust my own perceptions and experiences?


Someone needs to watch/read 'Horton hears a Who'


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

ResolvableOwl said:


> Might well be the case too. I'd have to ask him. He brought back a lot of fun stories, and a ton of envy-arousing photos. Some of them were definitely about Kiwis.
> 
> 
> I wouldn't use nail files on proper knives (with free-standing blade), when whetstones are so suited/fun/meditative to work with. For the “hidden” safety blades, I used a stiff metal nail file, to exert steady pressure at a constant angle.


Ok


----------



## Tara_H

ResolvableOwl said:


> More often than not, I'm not even inside the tolerance interval (136–165), let alone close to the holy 160.


I thought the 160 was something to aim to be 'below', not to hit?

A little while back I ended up reading about INS (will paraphrase from memory so be kind if I misspeak!) What I came away with was that the 'iodine' value is a numerical outcome of a specific 'iodine test' which determines (something chemistry-ish that I hesitate to even try to paraphrase) but it's basically directly related to how quickly it oxidises and therefore the risk of rancidity.

I know I have a link to it somewhere, I have a busy day ahead but I'll dig it out if I get a moment at some point.

My "soapy" thing so far was I discovered tinkercad, and designed a new stamp with a hand drawn/written design! It's currently printing and I can't wait to see it


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Yesterday I made soap labels & wrapped soap getting orginzed & deciding what soap I'll gift to Grandson for his College Graduation Gift & Money of course, his Graduation Party is this Saturday.   I'll bring my Daughter Soap too & Lotion which I haven't started' hopefully tomorrow I can start that, I'm planing on using @KimW lotion recipe' that she graciously shared w/ me, Thank you so much .  

I need to box & wrap soap & have it ready to go.
I wanted to finish my Daughter's Cologne body spray' but I don't think I'll have enough time. 

My Friend contacted me' wanting more soap' yay so sent her pictures of soap that is available & ready.  Ive been busy busy as of late.



Ladka said:


> Completed rendering and final purification of raw beef suet. What I got was not only the fine fat from the kidney region but pieces of all sorts with blood, meat and liver bits. I selected the fine pieces and dumped the majority of "unclean" material in the bin. So that about six kilograms of the raw material gave me about 700 grams of fine rendered beef tallow - white, odourless, water-free, hard, glossy.
> 
> View attachment 58487
> View attachment 58488


That really looks like "Prime Beef Tallow" I bet your soap is gonna be wonderful.


----------



## earlene

Gathered organic material from my garden, cleaned & placed on sheets to dry in oven.  Darn, I wish I had known I was out of parchment paper.  I looked all around and my stash where I keep the extras (in the garage) has about half dozen boxes of plastic wrap, a couple of aluminum foil, 1 waxed paper, but no parchment paper.  So it's now on my shopping list and I lined my trays with waxed paper.  I don't think it's a problem in a low heat oven, but if I start to smell wax, I have to remember why.  Anyway, I had meant to do this harvest last month, so I am glad this month's challenge requires a garden ingredient (and it cannot be a fragrance oil)

Oh, yeah, I can smell the wax now. I may go to the store and replace the waxed paper.  I don't want my house to smell like parafin wax.


----------



## TashaBird

I prepped a bazillion batches of soap a month ago, but yesterday decided I wanted to make some moons in my new pvc mold I made. So I took a pull though recipe and divided it in 4. I’d used that 1/4 recipe volume of water to test it in the pvc, and it was just a bit over. Apparently I don’t math so well when I go off the cuff. I have two pvc tubes that I wanted to fill and should have divided the recipe in half, not in quarters. It sure would have been easier! But, if there’s one thing I’m good at it’s making things more difficult for myself! Also, I was making a moon but wanted to swirl a smidge of grey, yellow, and orange in it. It may have been too much. And, I blended it too long and it got thick. So.... who the heck knows what I’ll get. If I can get it out of this 1” wide 18” long pvc, I’ll still call it a win!


----------



## amd

I made my challenge soap! I've been trying not to make soap during the summer months for the last two summers, but as my hubby predicted, I couldn't stay away, lol.

I also priced out 5lbs of foot scrub for a local salon, and talked to another salon about wholesale for some of my soap and body sets. I'm also heading over to a local GM soapmaker's place, as she is closing up shop and destashing her supplies. I'm hoping to pick up her slab mold and cutter for a good price. We'll see what the measurements end up being if I can make it work for my product lineup.


----------



## TashaBird

Well. 4th time is a charm? The embed took a few tries, but my pvc moon embed didn’t work out so good. I’ll have to line it with parchment paper next time. It got stuck and I had to beat it to get it out. Got a small cut on my hand and couldn’t figure out what the orange/pink/red was on my soap dough!  Needless to say I threw that bit away.


----------



## mamansavon

I'm super happy bc I made a perfect-sized (and free!) mould and matching reusable liner!
Naturally, I had to make some soap to test it out and I'm looking forward to seeing how it's worked


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

@TashaBird
Sorry to see this happen' gosh darn it.

I've read one soaper doesn't line her PVC she will put it in the freezer  then pound it on a rolled rug' & it comes right out.
I've always lined my PVC & usually I'll stick something in the end to push it out the other end far enough so I can grab & pull it the rest of the way.  Once it starts sliding out its easily removed.  Unfortunately cause of the paper & heat thats generated it leaves a slight ridge type texture on soap' not bad just not a smooth finish like the pipe has. 
4th time is a charm .


----------



## TashaBird

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> @TashaBird
> Sorry to see this happen' gosh darn it.
> 
> I've read one soaper doesn't line her PVC she will put it in the freezer  then pound it on a rolled rug' & it comes right out.
> I've always lined my PVC & usually I'll stick something in the end to push it out the other end far enough so I can grab & pull it the rest of the way.  Once it starts sliding out its easily removed.  Unfortunately cause of the paper & heat thats generated it leaves a slight ridge type texture on soap' not bad just not a smooth finish like the pipe has.
> 4th time is a charm .


That’s how I do my 3” pvc, works great! But this is 1” and 18” long. It just doesn’t work the same.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

TashaBird said:


> That’s how I do my 3” pvc, works great! But this is 1” and 18” long. It just doesn’t work the same.


Good to know' yeah my PVC Is 3 1/4" I may try it un- lined next time.   If you line your 1" it it should come out in one piece.


----------



## TashaBird

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Good to know' yeah my PVC Is 3 1/4" I may try it un- lined next time.   If you line your 1" it it should come out in one piece.


My guess is that lining it is gonna take all my patience. But anything beats the wrestling I had to do to get it out of there!


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Time to work the *recycling soap dough*!
The *colourful balls* are well into for some two weeks by now, they're a bit sticky to the touch and not homogeneous yet (but I don't want them smooth on the inside anyway).
One week ago, I also wetted the *whit(ish) soap* residues/scraps/planings with aloe juice, and today was the day to combine the sticky, mushy flakes into about a pound of proper, smooth dough!


Looks like asparagus, lol  

One can hardly see it, but the dough is still not totally smooth. A few of the input soaps still were more brittle than clayey. So this was only the first kneading step (I hope I wouldn't get sore muscles tomorrow from the working).
They'll get another week or two to properly steep, and then everything is combined again. I shaped them finger-like to increase the surface from which they can exchange moisture, but still easier to handle than a big clump of clay.

So far, it seems that the convert-soap-scraps-to-soap-dough route (at least for notorious low-INS schmoo) is going strong!

@The_Phoenix : How are your cheerful OPW balls/ovals doing?


----------



## KiwiMoose

I decided to make some ‘black forest’ soap today. It’s confetti soap with BRV fragrance


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

KiwiMoose said:


> I decided to make some ‘black forest’ soap today. It’s confetti soap with BRV fragrance
> View attachment 58567


So pretty' love the colors.


----------



## TashaBird

It finally happened. I forgot my FO! I thought the harder part was over. I was distracted having the hubs help for the first time. He did a great job piping some soap into the gap under my embed, I think it might prevent a gap. I put the satsuma FO in the bottom 1/3 layer. I could smell the rest of the FO as it sat there. Also, I’ll admit. I was SUI. 

So a “lightly scented” soap is on the heating pad.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

KiwiMoose said:


> I decided to make some ‘black forest’ soap today. It’s confetti soap with BRV fragrance
> View attachment 58567


What is particularly Black Forest-y with raspberries or vanilla? I'd rather guess the signature scent of Black Forest would be fir/spruce, cherry, and cuckoo clock grease. But then again, I guess I was more often to the Black Forest than your average customers


----------



## KiwiMoose

ResolvableOwl said:


> What is particularly Black Forest-y with raspberries or vanilla? I'd rather guess the signature scent of Black Forest would be fir/spruce, cherry, and cuckoo clock grease. But then again, I guess I was more often to the Black Forest than your average customers


Ha!  I'm not talking real Black Forest here - I'm thinking more of the cake.  So, yeah, I guess cherry would have been better but it's not a very popular scent in soap I have found.


----------



## TashaBird

This is the first soap I’ve made with my master batched oils. I had to use some extra liquid oils to mix my mica. The soap is hardening super slow! It’s almost 20hrs and it’s still real soft. So it’s either the extra oil, or the warm humid weather. 
Either way it’s SUPER HARD NOT TO CUT IT!!!
So, I got some satisfaction cutting up the extra embeds to put in bath bombs. And they look really cool!!


----------



## KimW

@TashaBird on lining your small diameter PVC.  I wonder if you could soak a rag with mineral oil and pull it through the PVC to "grease" the mold?  I hope the 4th time turns out to be the charm!!


----------



## KiwiMoose

KiwiMoose said:


> Ha!  I'm not talking real Black Forest here - I'm thinking more of the cake.  So, yeah, I guess cherry would have been better but it's not a very popular scent in soap I have found.


Here’s the cut @ResolvableOwl


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Ohh, that's beautiful! Yet I have to ask – this looks neutral black, like AC and/or black oxide. Why not cocoa powder? And don't call for artistic liberty, as you did with arguing in favour of your questionable ketchup/mayo junkfood topping .
Well, in the end, as long as it sells good, nobody can complain. As a matter of fact, Black Forest gâteau is kind of a junkfood as well.


----------



## KiwiMoose

ResolvableOwl said:


> Ohh, that's beautiful! Yet I have to ask – this looks neutral black, like AC and/or black oxide. Why not cocoa powder? And don't call for artistic liberty, as you did with arguing in favour of your questionable ketchup/mayo junkfood topping .
> Well, in the end, as long as it sells good, nobody can complain. As a matter of fact, Black Forest gâteau is kind of a junkfood as well.


I don't like cocoa in my soap.  And I had plenty of mayonnaise and ketchup to use up, so that's what you get!
Enlarge the pic and have a look at the confetti - it came up really well in this.
Perhaps I should just call it Black Raspberry and Vanilla then?  It actually suits the soap I guess.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Well, in the end it's your decision how you call it. If there are people who know it as Black Forest, than it might be worth keeping that name against the snarky comments of some internet stranger. Calling it after its scent isn't particularly innovative, but if that makes it easier for your customers to confide in your taste for soapy smells, then why not?


----------



## The_Phoenix

I made a batch of Dragon's Blood soap. It's the only time I've used it alone in soap. This particular one is from Elements Bath and Body and it's REALLY good. Deeply complex and heady. Doesn't smell artificial or gross as some DB FO do. Somehow it's the only FO I ever bought from them. Weird because I have many of their micas and they are my favorite by far. Decided to order a few FOs from them. It's not possible to have too many FOs. AMIRIGHT OR AMIRIGHT???


----------



## GemstonePony

The_Phoenix said:


> I made a batch of Dragon's Blood soap. It's the only time I've used it alone in soap. This particular one is from Elements Bath and Body and it's REALLY good. Deeply complex and heady. Doesn't smell artificial or gross as some DB FO do. Somehow it's the only FO I ever bought from them. Weird because I have many of their micas and they are my favorite by far. Decided to order a few FOs from them. It's not possible to have too many FOs. AMIRIGHT OR AMIRIGHT???


You're absolutely right!


----------



## dibbles

The_Phoenix said:


> It's not possible to have too many FOs. AMIRIGHT OR AMIRIGHT???


You are right!! Although it might be hard to actually find someone who would disagree with you here  If you like patchouli, Patchouli Honey from Elements is really nice, and they also have a couple of good vanillas.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

You might start worrying once your FO warehouse has got its own zip code.


----------



## AliOop

The_Phoenix said:


> AMIRIGHT OR AMIRIGHT???


----------



## The_Phoenix

dibbles said:


> You are right!! Although it might be hard to actually find someone who would disagree with you here  If you like patchouli, Patchouli Honey from Elements is really nice, and they also have a couple of good vanillas.


I bought Patchouli Honey!  Great minds and all that...

Also bought Shampure, Downpour, Juicy Couture, Calabrian Bergamot Violet, Mistletoe Kisses (CHRISTMAS IS COMING!!!), Vanilla Sandalwood, Balsam & Citrus (CHRISTMAS IS COMING!!!)), Rosemary Mint, and Sweet Pumpkin (because I'm already thinking about fall soaps).


----------



## TashaBird

KimW said:


> @TashaBird on lining your small diameter PVC.  I wonder if you could soak a rag with mineral oil and pull it through the PVC to "grease" the mold?  I hope the 4th time turns out to be the charm!!


I might try some Vaseline. I used to use that in my 3”pvc when they were new.


----------



## Zing

Oh, Lordy, I cannot keep up with you all so my soapy thing is just checking this thread.  My wife and I lived in our beloved Chi-town for 30 years and the blessed, grateful part of COVID (g--d----COVID!) is that we rejoined our book club and Mrs. Zing's women's group.  Her club peeps were demanding more soap after keeping their soaps as decorations and now actually using it.  What a concept, soap for bathing, who knew?!


----------



## The_Phoenix

Zing said:


> Oh, Lordy, I cannot keep up with you all so my soapy thing is just checking this thread.  My wife and I lived in our beloved Chi-town for 30 years and the blessed, grateful part of COVID (g--d----COVID!) is that we rejoined our book club and Mrs. Zing's women's group.  Her club peeps were demanding more soap after keeping their soaps as decorations and now actually using it.  What a concept, soap for bathing, who knew?!


I started a virtual book group with some friends (and my mom) and it was such an excellent way to keep in touch with friends and get my fill of (virtual) social interaction. I hope we can keep it up forever! We all meet in person in September because one of my friends' is having a baby and my mom will be her visiting for here birthday.

There is a part of me that feels relief that we've rounded the corner. And yet, I've enjoyed having such a slower time. My hubby has to go out of town for work next week and it will be his first work trip since February 2020.


----------



## TashaBird

Zing said:


> Oh, Lordy, I cannot keep up with you all so my soapy thing is just checking this thread.  My wife and I lived in our beloved Chi-town for 30 years and the blessed, grateful part of COVID (g--d----COVID!) is that we rejoined our book club and Mrs. Zing's women's group.  Her club peeps were demanding more soap after keeping their soaps as decorations and now actually using it.  What a concept, soap for bathing, who knew?!


They have to use it! If they don’t use it, we can’t keep making more!!  When I went to visit my family I threw away all their 6 month old slivers and took new soaps out of their drawer.


----------



## TashaBird

I managed to NOT cut my soap last night! 4pm yesterday would have been 24 hours and it was still super soft. I’m not sure if it’s the weather or what. Same recipe as always. It took every ounce of will power I had!
Edit: Just remembered this is my first 7.5 lb loaf with my master batched recipe where I meet in the middle between two versions as far as percentages of hard and soft oils. If this is where I land with those ratios, I may be in for more long waits on these big batches. Oye!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

TashaBird said:


> This is the first soap I’ve made with my master batched oils. I had to use some extra liquid oils to mix my mica. The soap is hardening super slow! It’s almost 20hrs and it’s still real soft. So it’s either the extra oil, or the warm humid weather.
> Either way it’s SUPER HARD NOT TO CUT IT!!!
> So, I got some satisfaction cutting up the extra embeds to put in bath bombs. And they look really cool!!


Love that Wolf Embed' did you use a template or cut it out by hand?


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

AliOop said:


>



Gotta love Motown Classics & lots of EO's


----------



## cmzaha

I washed my hands with my soap. Does that count.


----------



## TashaBird

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Love that Wolf Embed' did you use a template or cut it out by hand?


I had it custom made by Jessica at soapstampsandstuff.com but she’s got it on her website now. I’ve had her make several that she now has available on her site.


----------



## TashaBird

So, when my 1”pvc moon embed got stuck and I had to bang it out like I was driving a fence post into the ground it apparently shortened it by 3”. So I smooshed up some soap dough and hand rolled a moon for that last bit thinking they’d just be give away. But they don’t look too shabby!


----------



## MrsZ

I made a rosemary mint drop swirl soap, and the whole house smells so amazing! I am enjoying making designs in my soaps, cutting the soap is like opening a gift because I don't know what it will look like inside. Exciting! Sorry, newbie enthusiasm here.


----------



## MrsZ

TashaBird said:


> So, when my 1”pvc moon embed got stuck and I had to bang it out like I was driving a fence post into the ground it apparently shortened it by 3”. So I smooshed up some soap dough and hand rolled a moon for that last bit thinking they’d just be give away. But they don’t look too shabby!


This is amazing.


----------



## Rattanjeet

KiwiMoose said:


> Here’s the cut @ResolvableOwl
> View attachment 58585


Very Pretty


----------



## The_Phoenix

MrsZ said:


> I made a rosemary mint drop swirl soap, and the whole house smells so amazing! I am enjoying making designs in my soaps, cutting the soap is like opening a gift because I don't know what it will look like inside. Exciting! Sorry, newbie enthusiasm here.


I’m not a newbie anymore and I STILL feel like cutting a batch of soap is like opening a present. Half the reason I make soooo much soap is for that positive cognitive feedback from that soap design unveiling/cutting.


----------



## MrsZ

My Rosemary Mint drop swirl soap was ready to cut. I'm very pleased with the results.


----------



## KiwiMoose

MrsZ said:


> My Rosemary Mint drop swirl soap was ready to cut. I'm very pleased with the results.


Gorgeous!


----------



## Zing

TashaBird said:


> So, when my 1”pvc moon embed got stuck and I had to bang it out like I was driving a fence post into the ground it apparently shortened it by 3”. So I smooshed up some soap dough and hand rolled a moon for that last bit thinking they’d just be give away. But they don’t look too shabby!


Can you just please stop astounding me already?! And, @Dawni , didja catch the banging reference?  Satisfied?



The_Phoenix said:


> I’m not a newbie anymore and I STILL feel like cutting a batch of soap is like opening a present. Half the reason I make soooo much soap is for that positive cognitive feedback from that soap design unveiling/cutting.


Right???!!!

And shout out to all the dads and father figures on here to have a great Fathers Day!  My two Zing Juniors come tomorrow and I cannot wait, feels like Christmas Eve!


----------



## Catscankim

Did nothing soapy today, but yesterday i wrapped and labeled a gazillion soaps., and by gazillion, i mean specifically 32 bars of soap lol.

I dont mind stuffing into bags and sealing. I dont mind labeling. I absolutely HATE shrinking with a heat gun. I wish i could just stick them all in the oven at once and shrinky dink them.

My soapy thing for today might be stamping bags with my logo since my rubber stamp came today, I am excited about the rubber stamp lol.

Annnd the reason that I am stamping bags, is because i finally scheduled my first market! Its not until July 10th, but i had to wait for my regular work schedule to come out, and that was all i could do for now because of staffing issues.

But that gives me a little time to prepare. I already enlisted a helper, got most of my supplies...

edit... and i was driving home from work thinking about chalk boards to write on for signage. I stopped at Circle K to grab smokes... and who woulda thunk that there were chalk sign tents on sale at a gas station at 1am lol. There were two, so i bought them both lol. I just wrote on this one to see how well the chalk wrote lol. Pretty good find in the middle of the night at a gas station LOL


----------



## Mobjack Bay

The only soaping thing I’ve done all week is knead and admire soap dough and slowly come to the realization that I’m going down a soap dough rabbit hole.

edited to correct a spelling mistake…


----------



## Tara_H

Mobjack Bay said:


> The only soaping thing I’ve done all week is knead and admire soap dough and slowing come to the realization that I’m going down a soap dough rabbit hole.


Oops!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Tara_H said:


> Oops!


Yes, you are to blame…


----------



## ResolvableOwl

_Have I heard correctly: _*Rabbit hole?



*
ETA: Actually I k-needed that dough in preparation for a different project just now, but I then read your comment #22.117 and gave it a try to model the dough loosely after some other celebrities that recently gained some fame around here.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

TashaBird said:


> So, when my 1”pvc moon embed got stuck and I had to bang it out like I was driving a fence post into the ground it apparently shortened it by 3”. So I smooshed up some soap dough and hand rolled a moon for that last bit thinking they’d just be give away. But they don’t look too shabby!


Oh I love that.  How nice she made your template for you & your idea was so good' she's now selling them! your art work is second to none. 



ResolvableOwl said:


> _Have I heard correctly: _*Rabbit hole?
> View attachment 58605
> *
> ETA: Actually I k-needed that dough in preparation for a different project just now, but I then read your comment #22.117 and gave it a try to model the dough loosely after some other celebrities that recently gained some fame around here.


That's adorable'


----------



## Jersey Girl

I can’t seem to get in soapy mode...my gardens pull me outside most of the day.  And for the same reason, I can’t get into cleaning mode either...happens every summer. I just want to be outside!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

MrsZ said:


> My Rosemary Mint drop swirl soap was ready to cut. I'm very pleased with the results.


Beautiful drop swirl.



Catscankim said:


> Did nothing soapy today, but yesterday i wrapped and labeled a gazillion soaps., and by gazillion, i mean specifically 32 bars of soap lol.
> 
> I dont mind stuffing into bags and sealing. I dont mind labeling. I absolutely HATE shrinking with a heat gun. I wish i could just stick them all in the oven at once and shrinky dink them.
> 
> My soapy thing for today might be stamping bags with my logo since my rubber stamp came today, I am excited about the rubber stamp lol.
> 
> Annnd the reason that I am stamping bags, is because i finally scheduled my first market! Its not until July 10th, but i had to wait for my regular work schedule to come out, and that was all i could do for now because of staffing issues.
> 
> But that gives me a little time to prepare. I already enlisted a helper, got most of my supplies...
> 
> edit... and i was driving home from work thinking about chalk boards to write on for signage. I stopped at Circle K to grab smokes... and who woulda thunk that there were chalk sign tents on sale at a gas station at 1am lol. There were two, so i bought them both lol. I just wrote on this one to see how well the chalk wrote lol. Pretty good find in the middle of the night at a gas station LOL


Not a bad Idea w/ the shrink wrap lol' only if it worked...


----------



## Misschief

Catscankim said:


> I dont mind stuffing into bags and sealing. I dont mind labeling. I absolutely HATE shrinking with a heat gun. I wish i could just stick them all in the oven at once and shrinky dink them.



I'll just drop this here....









						110V Shrink Tunnel H-4018  - Uline
					

Superior design is almost maintenance free. Shrinks packages up to 7" high and 15" wide . Shrink PVC or polyolefin film. Made in U.S.A. All-day use. Optional Leg Kit sold separately. Product specs and information .ULINE offers over 38,500 boxes, plastic poly bags, mailing tubes, warehouse...




					www.uline.ca


----------



## Catscankim

Misschief said:


> I'll just drop this here....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 110V Shrink Tunnel H-4018  - Uline
> 
> 
> Superior design is almost maintenance free. Shrinks packages up to 7" high and 15" wide . Shrink PVC or polyolefin film. Made in U.S.A. All-day use. Optional Leg Kit sold separately. Product specs and information .ULINE offers over 38,500 boxes, plastic poly bags, mailing tubes, warehouse...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.uline.ca


Ok thats incredible. I need this in my life lol


----------



## Mobjack Bay

My soap dough is now on it’s way to the So. California heat wave. I figure it will be okay if USPS can keep it below 140F to avoid gel . It looks like temps are going to come down a little before I get there on Sunday.


----------



## SPowers

And it's cheap too!


----------



## KimW

Jersey Girl said:


> I can’t seem to get in soapy mode...my gardens pull me outside most of the day.  And for the same reason, I can’t get into cleaning mode either...happens every summer. I just want to be outside!


me too, me too!


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Got my first positive zap test today – by accident, in the shower! I washed me with the last bits of Décadence (still going gorgeous as ever!); and for the last body regions (maybe fortunately the face!), I opened a batch of LS that I made in March. When I got some into my mouth, it felt like tiny jabs onto my tongue. Tested the pure soap too, and yes! Zappy!
I have no clue yet how this could happen. It's not the KOH, it is rated 85% purity, and I successfully used it before and after this for LS. From soapcalc, I got an effective superfat of +2%, still zappy. It's not badly lye-heavy, I have no irritated skin or something. But not pleasant in any case.
I've now put some 5%TOM additional castor oil into the batch, and will wait a few days, and zap-test again.


----------



## KimW

ResolvableOwl said:


> I've now put some 5%TOM additional castor oil into the batch, and will wait a few days, and zap-test again.


Oh no!  Glad you didn't have any bad skin reactions.  that must have been quite the shock - no pun intended...


----------



## ResolvableOwl

In retrospect, the first sign was that it felt somewhat more irritating for the eyes , but it turned out to not blind me (yet).


----------



## VikingChick

My graphic design nephew sent me four logos to consider......and I like them all! Oh, the decisions.....


----------



## The_Phoenix

Soap will do what soap will do…with help from a fo that (unexpectedly) accelerated. Got cocky and didn’t test the fo before using. Reminds me of the rule “Don’t experiment with new recipes when company is due to arrive for dinner.”

This is not what this batch was supposed to look like. I mean, it’s not baaaaaad but I don’t know how to tackle this from a naming/marketing perspective. It does smell lovely. Used The Sage’s Books Abound. Teak, cedar, leather, vetiver, bergamot, etc. Every sniff I smell all the different notes. I can now consider this fo thoroughly tested


----------



## dibbles

It might not be what you had planned, but it’s still very pretty. The venue for my daughter’s wedding was a reference library. The building was old and elegant and floor to ceiling bookshelves lined the walls. So, how about Reference Room for a name? Or something that plays off a library like Non-fiction.


----------



## AliOop

Catscankim said:


> Ok thats incredible. I need this in my life lol


@Misschief you are such an enabler!  

@Catscankim That beauty only weighs 267 lbs, AND they are only asking  $3500 and some change. Sell a mere couple hundred bars of soap, and you'd totally recoup the cost. Winner winner chicken dinner!


----------



## Misschief

AliOop said:


> @Misschief you are such an enabler!
> 
> @Catscankim That beauty only weighs 267 lbs, AND they are only asking  $3500 and some change. Sell a mere couple hundred bars of soap, and you'd totally recoup the cost. Winner winner chicken dinner!


LOL... we had one of those systems at my work. It had a conveyor belt and the "oven", as well as the shrink wrapper. I was so envious of that system!


----------



## AliOop

Misschief said:


> LOL... we had one of those systems at my work. It had a conveyor belt and the "oven", as well as the shrink wrapper. I was so envious of that system!


So, did you ever sneak in at night to wrap your soaps? Enquiring minds want to know.


----------



## The_Phoenix

dibbles said:


> It might not be what you had planned, but it’s still very pretty. The venue for my daughter’s wedding was a reference library. The building was old and elegant and floor to ceiling bookshelves lined the walls. So, how about Reference Room for a name? Or something that plays off a library like Non-fiction.


Oh my gosh, that sounds beautiful and unique. Only a very interesting person would choose such a venue. Thank you for the suggestions.

The design was supposed to look like fanned out pages of a book. Ish. But what I got was something very abstract. I’ve wanted to do a series of soaps inspired by artists. Perhaps this is my Kandinsky? 

I’m going to try my design again tomorrow. My virtual book group celebrates out one-year anniversary in September and we’ll be meeting in person then to celebrate. Want to give them bookish soaps. And sooo many of my friends are book nerds.


----------



## Misschief

AliOop said:


> So, did you ever sneak in at night to wrap your soaps? Enquiring minds want to know.


No, by the time I really got into soap making, that piece of equipment had already broken down. I'm really lucky, though. My boss is an auction hound and he bought a shrink wrap system that was too small for us to use at work. I bought it from him for $100. It included two rolls of the shrink wrap (still working on the first roll). No shrink tunnel but it's a pretty nifty shrink wrap table. I still need a heat gun, though.

Mine is similar to this one:








						Industrial Shrink Wrap System - 13
					

Compact, all-in-one design dispenses, seals and trims film. Handles 1 - 2 packages per minute. Use with shrink bags, tubing or film. Heavy-duty steel construction. UL/C-UL listed. System includes: Bar Sealer, 100 ft. of 75 gauge PVC Film, 1 Arm Spring and Anchor, 1 Fuse. 13" Service Kit...




					www.uline.ca


----------



## Tara_H

The_Phoenix said:


> The design was supposed to look like fanned out pages of a book. Ish. But what I got was something very abstract.


It looks a bit like a cave to me - in conjunction with the book theme it reminds me of the vast underground tunnel lined with books that links the libraries in Trinity college: Trinity's Horrible Histories – Trinity News


----------



## Catscankim

AliOop said:


> @Misschief you are such an enabler!
> 
> @Catscankim That beauty only weighs 267 lbs, AND they are only asking  $3500 and some change. Sell a mere couple hundred bars of soap, and you'd totally recoup the cost. Winner winner chicken dinner!


I know  i looked them up earlier tonight (this morning). I was so disappointed at the price. Then i thought....maybe we could all chip in for one and meet up at one central location to throw our bars into the shrinky dink hub. How cool would that be? A soap makers gathering to shrink wrap all of our soaps all at once. And nobody would ever ask on the forum again how they package their soaps, because we now all do it the same.

I can bring the deviled eggs


----------



## ResolvableOwl

The_Phoenix said:


> The design was supposed to look like fanned out pages of a book.


Close enough, I'd say  That Cologne archive disaster was really beyond words.


----------



## Zing

We're visiting my sister, yes the one who uses my soap to decorate.  There is great progress though since I see my soap in use at every sink!!

I too get pulled outside to my gardens in the summer -- a rainy, stormy forecast tomorrow will keep me in, hopefully to get a batch of soap made.  I've turned into Elmer Fudd with a garden pest.  For a year I have tried everything (dropping smoke bombs into their tunnels was way too satisfying) but finally called in an exterminator who has trapped 2 already.


----------



## AliOop

Catscankim said:


> I can bring the deviled eggs


I was so sure you were gonna say “beer.”


----------



## The_Phoenix

Tara_H said:


> It looks a bit like a cave to me - in conjunction with the book theme it reminds me of the vast underground tunnel lined with books that links the libraries in Trinity college: Trinity's Horrible Histories – Trinity News


How interesting!


----------



## Rattanjeet

MrsZ said:


> My Rosemary Mint drop swirl soap was ready to cut. I'm very pleased with the results.


Just wow


----------



## violets2217

Preparing for a pull through marathon this weekend!



ETA: @Zing ... just entering my recent purchases into SM3 and realized I bought Meadowfoam Seed Oil and I have no idea what to do with it!! 'Bout to go down another searching rabbit hole!!!


----------



## AliOop

violets2217 said:


> ETA: @Zing ... just entering my recent purchases into SM3 and realized I bought Meadowfoam Seed Oil and I have no idea what to do with it!! 'Bout to go down another searching rabbit hole!!!


I will tell you what I told him: it’s nasty stuff. You need to get rid of it right away before someone gets hurt.  Just send it to me and I’ll dispose of it safely for you - only because we are friends. 

Seriously, MFS oil is ah-may-zing in any kind of lotion or lotion bar. Soft, easily absorbed, doesn’t leave a greasy after-feel.


----------



## melonpan

I tried @Zany_in_CO's 67% Shea butter recipe, it's now resting before the cut - as usual, waiting for the cut is the hardest part!

Since I consider this to be quite a luxurious recipe for the high Shea butter content, I had this picture saved as inspiration for the light dusting effect on the top:



And this is where I learned the hard way that it's really difficult to lightly sprinkle the mica if you're not using a sieve  I was doing this free-hand and as you can imagine the mica landed in small lumps on the wet top, not quite the same effect haha.
So I ended swirling the top a bit to mix the lumps of mica in - the light dusting effect will need to wait for the next batch!


----------



## Tara_H

I really want to make some progress on my challenge entry today, but I got sidetracked by electronics so my kitchen table currently looks like this  



Hopefully in posting this I'll motivate myself to get more organised for today...


----------



## ResolvableOwl

It's not proper soldering work if you have the space to lay down the circuit board. 

ETA: My first soapy thing today was that I tested if my odd LS is still zappy after a day with extra castor oil – and it isn't! Second soapy thing was to lose patience with safflower-infused oil, after over two weeks infusion + 1 hour in hot water bath – just to find out that carthamin, the orange-red pigment in the petals, is water soluble… Probably not the last soapy thing for today, lol.


----------



## SPowers

I took my first step in this month's challenge!  I made a smaller mold for the challenge - I have an idea in mind so hope to actually make my soap some time this week.


----------



## Tara_H

Well I finally made that batch of soap for the challenge... And it came out brown! (Should have been pink  ) I think I have a bit of rethinking to do if I want to have an entry this month...


----------



## The_Phoenix

We went antique browsing after breakfast this morning. And look what I found! The tag said “trinket dish” but doesn’t it look like an Art Deco soap dish??


----------



## Angie Gail

The_Phoenix said:


> We went antique browsing after breakfast this morning. And look what I found! The tag said “trinket dish” but doesn’t it look like an Art Deco soap dish?? View attachment 58659
> View attachment 58660
> View attachment 58661
> View attachment 58663
> View attachment 58662


I love stuff like that! It definitely looks like it could be used as a soap dish.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

The_Phoenix said:


> We went antique browsing after breakfast this morning. And look what I found! The tag said “trinket dish” but doesn’t it look like an Art Deco soap dish?? View attachment 58659
> View attachment 58660
> View attachment 58661
> View attachment 58663
> View attachment 58662


Oh My Gosh' I love It' Color Design Everything. It does look like " Art Deco Soap Dish"  Please Share Your Art Deco Soap Your Gonna Display In It...


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

AliOop said:


> I will tell you what I told him: it’s nasty stuff. You need to get rid of it right away before someone gets hurt.  Just send it to me and I’ll dispose of it safely for you - only because we are friends.
> 
> Seriously, MFS oil is ah-may-zing in any kind of lotion or lotion bar. Soft, easily absorbed, doesn’t leave a greasy after-feel.


I recently bought "Meadowfoam & It's so nice In Body Lotion...


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Hello Soap Family' Happy Monday. 
I had a busy last week finishing up Soap Pkg'ing & Making Body Lotion "Thx @KimW" which I posted pictures on Bath & Body Forum, Grandson and Daughter loved there gifts, Yay. 
Now I can concentrate on our "June Garden Soap Challenge" .


----------



## The_Phoenix

Angie Gail said:


> I love stuff like that! It definitely looks like it could be used as a soap dish.


I’m considering making a silicone mold from it and making resin soap dishes to sell. I just think these are so stunning. But my average bar of soap is big. I played around with putting soap on it and it sits awkwardly.

I’m going to make one for my sister. And she can be my guinea pig.


----------



## The_Phoenix

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> I recently bought "Meadowfoam & It's so nice In Body Lotion...


It’s my favorite oil for body products.


----------



## AliOop

The_Phoenix said:


> I’m considering making a silicone mold from it and making resin soap dishes to sell. I just think these are so stunning. But my average bar of soap is big. I played around with putting soap on it and it sits awkwardly.


Once you make the mold, could you carve away some of the silicone to enlarge the area for the soap to sit? Or would that completely ruin the design? Also, would a T&S bar fit better inside?


----------



## The_Phoenix

AliOop said:


> Once you make the mold, could you carve away some of the silicone to enlarge the area for the soap to sit? Or would that completely ruin the design? Also, would a T&S bar fit better inside?


I would definitely need to make changes to the dish part. I have a silicone mold to make a normal soap dish. I want to try and figure out how to incorporate the two. I’d likely need to make two molds, then combine the two, make a model of the two, adhere the two to make one casting, then a final silicone mold.


----------



## AliOop

The_Phoenix said:


> I would definitely need to make changes to the dish part. I have a silicone mold to make a normal soap dish. I want to try and figure out how to incorporate the two. I’d likely need to make two molds, then combine the two, make a model of the two, adhere the two to make one casting, then a final silicone mold.


Very ambitious - can't wait to see what you create!


----------



## Tara_H

The_Phoenix said:


> I’m considering making a silicone mold from it and making resin soap dishes to sell. I just think these are so stunning. But my average bar of soap is big. I played around with putting soap on it and it sits awkwardly.


You could always... convert it to a 3d model, scale it up, and reprint at a better size! 
In theory you can use a phone camera and free software to create a model from photos...


----------



## The_Phoenix

Tara_H said:


> You could always... convert it to a 3d model, scale it up, and reprint at a better size!
> In theory you can use a phone camera and free software to create a model from photos...


That would be a fantastic route…if  I had a 3D printer.


----------



## maryloucb

Just cut this soap today and it’s got a bit of a swirl going on, although I’m not sure why. It’s one of the recipes I use all the time: olive oil (pomace), coconut oil, shea butter and cocoa butter. No colorants, scented with sandalwood, cedarwood and bergamot EOs. Anyone know why it would have that design in there? It almost looks like a ghost swirl, but it was all one batch.


----------



## Zing

maryloucb said:


> Just cut this soap today and it’s got a bit of a swirl going on, although I’m not sure why. It’s one of the recipes I use all the time: olive oil (pomace), coconut oil, shea butter and cocoa butter. No colorants, scented with sandalwood, cedarwood and bergamot EOs. Anyone know why it would have that design in there? It almost looks like a ghost swirl, but it was all one batch.


This is really a beautiful, elegant soap.  I studied your photo before I read the text.  I really like that minimalist swirl and am so surprised that you didn't do the swirl!  @KiwiMoose always says, soap does its own thing.  I often use a 50/50 cedarwood/bergamot EO but your blend sounds awesome.


----------



## KiwiMoose

maryloucb said:


> Just cut this soap today and it’s got a bit of a swirl going on, although I’m not sure why. It’s one of the recipes I use all the time: olive oil (pomace), coconut oil, shea butter and cocoa butter. No colorants, scented with sandalwood, cedarwood and bergamot EOs. Anyone know why it would have that design in there? It almost looks like a ghost swirl, but it was all one batch.


Maybe a stearic swirl ( as in stearic spots only a swirl)?  Look lovely anyway - just go with it and pretend it was all part of your master plan


----------



## maryloucb

Zing said:


> This is really a beautiful, elegant soap.  I studied your photo before I read the text.  I really like that minimalist swirl and am so surprised that you didn't do the swirl!  @KiwiMoose always says, soap does its own thing.  I often use a 50/50 cedarwood/bergamot EO but your blend sounds awesome.


Thank you! I was very surprised by the swirl, but I think it looks lovely! I had a little bit of sandalwood left, so I decided to add it in. It’s quite nice!




KiwiMoose said:


> Maybe a stearic swirl ( as in stearic spots only a swirl)?  Look lovely anyway - just go with it and pretend it was all part of your master plan


I totally meant to do it


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

ResolvableOwl said:


> @Ugeauxgirl HP salt bars? Sounds like maximum salting-out (ricing) danger, plus extra trouble from attempting to stir tons of (cold) salt into a quickly solidifying batter. What was your incentive to make HP salt bars?
> 
> And, btw, thanks for calling the other batch “Soleseif*e*” and not “Soleseif”. I can't blame anyone for having no German skills, but I _can_ blame people for thoughtlessly copying typos, until the wrong spelling would become accepted at some time. When I write in foreig languages, I don't jus leav ou randoml the las letters of words eithe.


Whoops- I missed your response.  I put the salt in the oven with everything else so it's warm too.  With the 20% superfat the batter is really thin.  This is my third batch of salt soap- only one of them came out rough-looking.  I tried to do a design on that one and there wasn't enough time.  I'm more comfortable with HP and know exactly when to cut it, but maybe I'll try a CP salt bar next time.  I didn't know it was harder to make salt bars that way.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Ugeauxgirl said:


> I didn't know it was harder to make salt bars that way.


I can't positively confirm that it is _harder that way_. But your description was too close to salting-out instructions that I was worried if it works at all. You apparently had success, so there is nothing wrong with your method, only with my imagination which things would end in catastrophes, and which might work out decently.
Salt bars are usually made in a CP fashion because quite some people find it less stressful than HP (and some designs are outright impossible with the sticky HP gel). That means that if you manage a HP salt bar, it's rightfully “your” thing.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Cake anyone? Nah not really, it’s my big round soap that smells like ‘karma’ from Lush.


----------



## lesavonvert

The_Phoenix said:


> We went antique browsing after breakfast this morning. And look what I found! The tag said “trinket dish” but doesn’t it look like an Art Deco soap dish?? View attachment 58659
> View attachment 58660
> View attachment 58661
> View attachment 58663
> View attachment 58662


Wow lucky you make a research on the net this soap dish sell for around $70.00 actually


----------



## The_Phoenix

lesavonvert said:


> Wow lucky you make a research on the net this soap dish sell for around $70.00 actually


Wow, you’re right! I bought mine for $23.


----------



## melonpan

KiwiMoose said:


> Cake anyone? Nah not really, it’s my big round soap that smells like ‘karma’ from Lush.
> View attachment 58705


Loving the shape of this soap!


----------



## TashaBird

Oh no I’ve almost missed Prime Days deals! I’ve searched and do t see a thread already. If there is could someone tag me please? I mean, if I miss it I’m practically throwing money away. Right?!!


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Well, depending on which purchase decision you'd have made, you wold have throwing money away even if you wouldn't miss Prime Day deals.

A great section in one of my favourite books tells in fabulous words about “an avant-garde artist collective, who, for a modest entry fee, allowed visitors to throw money on them”.


----------



## Zing

The_Phoenix said:


> We went antique browsing after breakfast this morning. And look what I found! The tag said “trinket dish” but doesn’t it look like an Art Deco soap dish?? View attachment 58659
> View attachment 58660
> View attachment 58661
> View attachment 58663
> View attachment 58662


I think your dish would be oh so much more happier in my pink 1932 art deco bathroom.  Shh, I can hear her calling. 


Peachy Clean Soap said:


> I recently bought "Meadowfoam & It's so nice In Body Lotion...


Meadowfoam seed oil was my discovery last Christmas.  I want to fill a tub with it.


----------



## The_Phoenix

Zing said:


> I think your dish would be oh so much more happier in my pink 1932 art deco bathroom.  Shh, I can hear her calling.


Photographic evidence of your pink 1932 art deco bathroom is required to back up your claim.


----------



## MrsZ

I made a Circling Taiwan swirl soap today. My homemade cereal box dividers were a bit troublesome and made a big mess. I'm not sure it turned out right, but we'll see after the cut tomorrow.


----------



## KimW

The_Phoenix said:


> Photographic evidence of your pink 1932 art deco bathroom is required to back up your claim.


I think Mr. @Zing did post a pic of his pink bathroom somewhere....hmmmm...


----------



## TashaBird

KimW said:


> I think Mr. @Zing did post a pic of his pink bathroom somewhere....hmmmm...


I too have a pink bathroom.


----------



## The_Phoenix

TashaBird said:


> I too have a pink bathroom.


I bet it’s stunning!


----------



## Catscankim

ResolvableOwl said:


> Well, depending on which purchase decision you'd have made, you wold have throwing money away even if you wouldn't miss Prime Day deals.


I bought a steamer. Not for soap, but i am sure it can be repurposed for that too lol. I bought it for the regular cleaning stuff.

Every year i miss prime day. The prime day gods hate me lol. Sometimes it’s because i just missed it, sometimes because i am broke. This year was a broke day between paychecks. But then i remembered that i had an Amazon card lol. I didnt go crazy. Just bought a $60 steam machine.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Cut my karma soap - very happy with the inside:


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

Pretty!  Are you going to cut it in wedges like pie?


----------



## SPowers

The_Phoenix said:


> We went antique browsing after breakfast this morning. And look what I found! The tag said “trinket dish” but doesn’t it look like an Art Deco soap dish?? View attachment 58659
> View attachment 58660
> View attachment 58661
> View attachment 58663
> View attachment 58662





The_Phoenix said:


> We went antique browsing after breakfast this morning. And look what I found! The tag said “trinket dish” but doesn’t it look like an Art Deco soap dish?? View attachment 58659
> View attachment 58660
> View attachment 58661
> View attachment 58663
> View attachment 58662



It definitely looks like a soap dish and a wonderful find!  Will make a great photo prop too!


----------



## SPowers

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> I recently bought "Meadowfoam & It's so nice In Body Lotion...



I made a soap with a small amt of Meadowfoam in it.  Haven't tried it yet but glad to hear about how nice it is in lotions and bars.

Edit:  I found the recipe I used it in... it's a Hemp oil soap with a few luxury oils/butters.  Going to pull one out and give it a try.


----------



## SPowers

KiwiMoose said:


> Cut my karma soap - very happy with the inside:
> View attachment 58743



Love this... what kind of mold did you use?


----------



## Zing

The_Phoenix said:


> Photographic evidence of your pink 1932 art deco bathroom is required to back up your claim.


First photo is the before.  The photo makes it look large but it is a teeny tiny room.  The photo makes it look like an attractive room but in reality it was sensory overload and every single wall tile was damaged.  The second photo is after, we kept only the floor tile.
Are ya happy now, @The_Phoenix ??!!


----------



## AliOop

Zing said:


> First photo is the before.  The photo makes it look large but it is a teeny tiny room.  The photo makes it look like an attractive room but in reality it was sensory overload and every single wall tile was damaged.  The second photo is after, we kept only the floor tile.
> Are ya happy now, @The_Phoenix ??!!
> View attachment 58749
> View attachment 58750


Wow, what an improvement - so well done!!


----------



## SPowers

Love it!


----------



## Sharon Patterson

AliOop said:


> Once you make the mold, could you carve away some of the silicone to enlarge the area for the soap to sit? Or would that completely ruin the design? Also, would a T&S bar fit better inside?


I make resin soap dishes, which I think are quite lovely.  None of my new soap fits but I tell my customers to just sit the soap on top of the mold and one day it will fit completely inside.


----------



## The_Phoenix

KiwiMoose said:


> Cut my karma soap - very happy with the inside:
> View attachment 58743


Love the concept! The energy you put out in the world comes back to you. Karma is the great equalizer. It’s a metaphysical boomerang.


----------



## The_Phoenix

Sharon Patterson said:


> I make resin soap dishes, which I think are quite lovely.  None of my new soap fits but I tell my customers to just sit the soap on top of the mold and one day it will fit completely inside.


These are so beautiful. I have all of the supplies to make resin soap dishes but it’s such a new thing that I haven’t dug in. What do you use as a colorant? Do you have a favorite resin that you like?


----------



## ResolvableOwl

@Zing
Your camera somehow has messed up the white balance. I took the liberty to adjust it to our high expectations:





KiwiMoose said:


> Cut my karma soap - very happy with the inside:


 Second only to @Tara_H's cocoa HP carrion!


----------



## MrsZ

Here's yesterday's soap, all cut! I need to rinse or plane it once it's harder. Is there any way to plane soap without buying an actual soap planer?


----------



## The_Phoenix

Zing said:


> First photo is the before.  The photo makes it look large but it is a teeny tiny room.  The photo makes it look like an attractive room but in reality it was sensory overload and every single wall tile was damaged.  The second photo is after, we kept only the floor tile.
> Are ya happy now, @The_Phoenix ??!!
> View attachment 58749
> View attachment 58750


Oh my goodness. Sensory overload indeed! The After is lovely and inviting and not overwhelming. Yes, thank you for sharing. You're a good sport...


----------



## ResolvableOwl

@MrsZ
I already expected that some of your Taiwan swirl bars would be more green, others more purple, and I think it's great to see how every bar has its own appeal! 

For planing, I (ab)used a cheap vegetable planer a few times, but those are not ideal, since the blade isn't perfectly straight but bent, and it might be too narrow for large soap bars. Didn't want to ruin the sauerkraut cabbage plane, lol.
On the other hand – what are you planning to do with the soap? As far as it appears to me, they look totally fine that way. Would be a pity if you achieve the perfect cuboid of soap, but then the recipients don't dare use it “b/c too beautiful”.


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

Ugh, I just made rosemary mint soap.  Made mint tea and dried mint leaves, it came out a nice yellow, and I thought I'd add a little blue to turn it green and it turned GRAY!  It looks like lava.  I made this exact soap recipe and design a while back and loved it.  I used a different pigment and FO though.  Dang!  Oh well, it smells good and should be great soap.


----------



## MrsZ

@ResolvableOwl You make a good point, I hadn't even thought about someone not using my soap because it's pretty. It's just for family and a few friends, but I can totally see that happening. I guess I don't need to plane it. I'd definitely rather it be used with the amount of work put into it! 

I love how each bar has its own personality.


----------



## Zing

ResolvableOwl said:


> @Zing
> Your camera somehow has messed up the white balance. I took the liberty to adjust it to our high expectations:
> View attachment 58753
> 
> 
> 
> Second only to @Tara_H's cocoa HP carrion!


LOL!  Thanks for presenting alternative facts!  You can't see it but the shower walls/ceiling are pink as are the towels.


----------



## VikingChick

Wow, @Zing, the tile in that before picture makes my eyes go a little buggy!  I love what you did with it. The sink is


----------



## AliOop

OK, @Zing wanna play "whose bathroom was pinker?" Here are some pics of my formerly pink bathroom in my former home. The tub, toilet, and sink were solid pink. The only surface not covered in mosaic tiles was the ceiling. It might have been cute, except the grout lines were all crooked, which made my brain scream when I walked in. The matching BLUE bathroom was upstairs.


----------



## violets2217

AliOop said:


> OK, @Zing wanna play "whose bathroom was pinker?" Here are some pics of my formerly pink bathroom in my former home. The tub, toilet, and sink were solid pink. The only surface not covered in mosaic tiles was the ceiling. It might have been cute, except the grout lines were all crooked, which made my brain scream when I walked in. The matching BLUE bathroom was upstairs.


And I thought my Grandmother's Avocado kitchen (appliances and washer and dryer) and bathroom (tub, sink & toilet) were bad... But now that I think about it, I kinda miss it and Her!!!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

KiwiMoose said:


> Cut my karma soap - very happy with the inside:
> View attachment 58743


I love the inside design too. very pretty


----------



## The_Phoenix

AliOop said:


> OK, @Zing wanna play "whose bathroom was pinker?" Here are some pics of my formerly pink bathroom in my former home. The tub, toilet, and sink were solid pink. The only surface not covered in mosaic tiles was the ceiling. It might have been cute, except the grout lines were all crooked, which made my brain scream when I walked in. The matching BLUE bathroom was upstairs.


You win.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

SPowers said:


> I made a soap with a small amt of Meadowfoam in it.  Haven't tried it yet but glad to hear about how nice it is in lotions and bars.
> 
> Edit:  I found the recipe I used it in... it's a Hemp oil soap with a few luxury oils/butters.  Going to pull one out and give it a try.
> 
> View attachment 58748



love your soap design & I bet its gonna be really nice.


----------



## The_Phoenix

Ack! Meant to make one half of my soap with kaolin clay (the other half rose clay) and just realized I forgot to add the kaolin. That explains why the half that was supposed to have the added clay wasn’t as white as I had expected.


----------



## Jersey Girl

I have bought so many new FOs in the past few months. I haven’t soaped with most of them. Yesterday I tried out Cool Clear Water from NG.  It behaved well and smells very nice. It’s a masculine scent. Did a simple design since I was testing it


----------



## AliOop

Jersey Girl said:


> I have bought so many new FOs in the past few months. I haven’t soaped with most of them. Yesterday I tried out Cool Clear Water from NG.  It behaved well and smells very nice. It’s a masculine scent. Did a simple design since I was testing it  View attachment 58767


She's baaackk! Missed your pretty soaps


----------



## Jersey Girl

AliOop said:


> She's baaackk! Missed your pretty soaps



Awwwww...you are too sweet. I took a bit of a break, but I’m back in the game!  So many fragrances to test!


----------



## AliOop

Jersey Girl said:


> Awwwww...you are too sweet. I took a bit of a break, but I’m back in the game!  So many fragrances to test!  ♥


Whatever it takes to keep 'em coming!


----------



## Zing

AliOop said:


> OK, @Zing wanna play "whose bathroom was pinker?" Here are some pics of my formerly pink bathroom in my former home. The tub, toilet, and sink were solid pink. The only surface not covered in mosaic tiles was the ceiling. It might have been cute, except the grout lines were all crooked, which made my brain scream when I walked in. The matching BLUE bathroom was upstairs.


@AliOop wins this one


----------



## Babyshoes

I finally had the energy to make soap today, but only because our role play session this evening was cancelled and I already had leftovers planned for supper, so I could spend the energy I'd usually use for cooking to make soap. I'm pretty knackered now though!

I did 2 batches (as noted last time I was able to soap, half the energy is the pre-soap tidy of the kitchen, the soap prep and the clean up, so making 2 batches isn't double the energy). The first was a full size ~1kg total batch with lavender and cedarwood EO, added kaolin clay to try to anchor the scent. Base colour was a light pink, made with red mica blended with the clay into the oils, then I split the batter into 3 and added 2 shades of purple. Drop swirled them, then used mica in oil to do a fun swirl on the top, which I ruined when I tried to cover it with cling film. Doh. 

Smaller batch ~500g total weight I used a tester of Freshskin 'rock salt and driftwood' FO, which smells lovely. I used white mica and kaolin clay in the base oils, and a little "black" mica in the accent colour which was more a graphite grey than black, which suited my purposes as I wanted a grey. (I have AC if I want actual black.) I also added the remaining mica in oils straight into to the ITP swirl. I also ruined the swirl on the top of this one with cling film. Le sigh. Hopefully the inside will be pretty, at least.

Something I noticed in both batches was a little clumping during the pour. Not false trace I don't think, it was at a definite light trace and had sat for a few minutes when it happened. I suspect the clay - I think I should have hydrated it with water before I started, but adding it was slightly impulsive. Wasn't clumpy enough to ruin the swirls, I don't think.

I plan to thoroughly test the 3d printed stamp my friends made me recently, it's been frustrating to have it there and not be able to make soap for testing...

I'll post photos of the cut if they're presentable!


----------



## Angie Gail

I put some bath gift sets together and got them listed on my Etsy shop site. They are in three scents: Lavender Woods & Honey, Eucalyptus Tea, and Madagascar Vanilla. They come with with two soaps (goat's milk & oatmeal), two fizzy bath truffles, and a bath loofah. It's fun putting these together and I'm happy with how they came out. I've got a craft show coming up on July 3rd and I'll put them out for sale then too.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Ugeauxgirl said:


> Pretty!  Are you going to cut it in wedges like pie?


Indeedy.


----------



## KimW

AliOop said:


> OK, @Zing wanna play "whose bathroom was pinker?" Here are some pics of my formerly pink bathroom in my former home. The tub, toilet, and sink were solid pink. The only surface not covered in mosaic tiles was the ceiling. It might have been cute, except the grout lines were all crooked, which made my brain scream when I walked in. The matching BLUE bathroom was upstairs.


I have no words...


----------



## KimW

@AliOop - wait I do have words.  Can we see the blue one too?!


----------



## KimW

I tidied up my little downstairs soaping area.  Well, to be honest, I put away all my soapy things that had started to spread...all over.   
Was happy to see that my fabric cutting table still existed under there.  A win, win!


----------



## dibbles

I made soap! I've only made two other batches of soap since mid-May, and both were for the June challenge. I have some mango butter I need to start using up, and I've been wanting a Mango Sorbet soap so it was just meant to be. I'm hoping my layers are straight and it holds together at the mica lines. I guess I'll see tomorrow.


----------



## AliOop

KimW said:


> @AliOop - wait I do have words.  Can we see the blue one too?!


Your request is granted, madam...I only have a partial pic so you can't see the blue tub that would be on the left side of the pic. Note how the tiles are a grey blue and the sink and toilet are more of a turquoise blue.  Great memories of throwing that tub out over the upstairs deck into the yard below. Wheeeee! Buh-bye!!


----------



## The_Phoenix

@AliOop A blue toilet? Huh. I kinda like it.


----------



## The_Phoenix

I've been building a light box. Cut out sides of a cardboard box, hot glued very think fabric over the holes, drape the inside with poster board, and bought two super inexpensive desk lamps from Walmart. Really hoping it works because the amount of effort I put into taking mediocre photos is silly. Will play around with it tomorrow.

Also made a batch of soap using a FO I've been too nervous to soap with because it's sooo lovely and I worried I might screw it up. It's OT's Sandalwood Rose and...oy...I think it's the most fantastic FO I've ever soaped with. Even my very finicky daughter, who will ONLY use the lavender EO soap I made forever ago, is smitte.n


----------



## AliOop

The_Phoenix said:


> @AliOop A blue toilet? Huh. I kinda like it.


I actually loved the wacky house with all the colors... it was Pepto-Bismol pink outside, with lavender trim. While I did a lot to the inside, I never painted the outside till we were ready to move. Where else can you have a pink house, if not at the beach?


----------



## The_Phoenix

AliOop said:


> I actually loved the wacky house with all the colors... it was Pepto-Bismol pink outside, with lavender trim. While I did a lot to the inside, I never painted the outside till we were ready to move. Where else can you have a pink house, if not at the beach?


That sounds like a fun house. Is that the house you just moved out of?


----------



## AliOop

The_Phoenix said:


> That sounds like a fun house. Is that the house you just moved out of?


It was a very fun house - an 8-minute walk to the beach, and a killer view of the coastline. Bought it as a fixer in 2007, in a somewhat undiscovered town at that time. Did a ton of work on it and rode out the great recession before selling in 2013. It's now worth almost double what we sold it for back then.  Ah well.


----------



## Catscankim

MrsZ said:


> Here's yesterday's soap, all cut! I need to rinse or plane it once it's harder. Is there any way to plane soap without buying an actual soap planer?View attachment 58754


I have used my mandolin, if you have one. Its just unpredictable with how straight it comes out. I have also shaved very thin slices off with the wire cutter


----------



## Catscankim

My soapy thing today...

been a little while since i actually made soap. And by a while, i mean last week lol.

I am attempting a gm white lavender soap using the split method. A bit of kaolin clay and colloidal oatmeal. The trick for me is to get  no air bubbles, because they show up horribly in my white soap.


----------



## Vicki C

I tried out the rock tripe (lichen) infused ammonia using @DeeAnna ’s guidance for ammonia. The infusion is a beautiful deep red wine color - but - did not survive the lye. I’ll watch to see if it morphs into something else, but here is how it looked. Also, I am aware that some lichens cause contact dermatitis. Rock tripe is an edible lichen. These experiments are just for my knowledge. In any case, it didn’t work. 
Beautiful ammonia infusion:


Soap in the mold a disappointing brown:


----------



## Vicki C

The_Phoenix said:


> I've been building a light box. Cut out sides of a cardboard box, hot glued very think fabric over the holes, drape the inside with poster board, and bought two super inexpensive desk lamps from Walmart. Really hoping it works because the amount of effort I put into taking mediocre photos is silly. Will play around with it tomorrow.
> 
> Also made a batch of soap using a FO I've been too nervous to soap with because it's sooo lovely and I worried I might screw it up. It's OT's Sandalwood Rose and...oy...I think it's the most fantastic FO I've ever soaped with. Even my very finicky daughter, who will ONLY use the lavender EO soap I made forever ago, is smitte.n


Please share photos of your light box! Great idea. And is OT Oregon Trail? I haven’t bought from them before.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

I melted up some palm stearin, and wondered why it appears to have some bluish tint to it. Not as if it was, but more like aerogel, Cherenkov radiation, or tonic water. Turns out that *palm oil is UV fluorescent*. Illuminated with a black light tube, the palm stearin tabs glow in a bright aqua-blue. My first suspicion was that the candle manufacturers added optical brighteners to the palm stearin to offset a yellowish tint (just like common with laundry detergents and paper).
Next test: regular RBD palm oil (with a yellowish tint to it, out of suspicion for added fluorescent dyes) – glows greenish-blue too!




Does this mean that soap with palm oil glows under UV light? *YES!

*
Even better! This is my ZnO/TiO₂ lollipop swirl with 30% RBD palm oil. The swirl is hardly noticeable by eye, I had to increase the contrast on the left to make it visible at all. Its stripes without white pigment and those with the zinc white are glowing bright blue. But those stripes that happen to be brightest under normal light: the ones with TD: _don't fluoresce_ – no surprise that TD and its legendary UV absorption is a common ingredient in sunscreens.

The test with unrefined red palm oil was inconclusive; but as obscenely orange as this stuff already is, I'd have been very surprised anyway.


Who else has their soap under suspicion to glow under disco lighting, bank note counterfeit detector, or face tanner?


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken

MrsZ said:


> Here's yesterday's soap, all cut! I need to rinse or plane it once it's harder. Is there any way to plane soap without buying an actual soap planer?View attachment 58754


For whatever it's worth, I haven't regretted the soap planer I got from Amazon for $13-ish a few months ago. Not to try to persuade you to buy more soapy things, but... 

I'm sure there're better/nicer options out there, but so far this one's serving my purposes quite nicely!


----------



## Vicki C

ResolvableOwl said:


> I melted up some palm stearin, and wondered why it appears to have some bluish tint to it. Not as if it was, but more like aerogel, Cherenkov radiation, or tonic water. Turns out that *palm oil is UV fluorescent*. Illuminated with a black light tube, the palm stearin tabs glow in a bright aqua-blue. My first suspicion was that the candle manufacturers added optical brighteners to the palm stearin to offset a yellowish tint (just like common with laundry detergents and paper).
> Next test: regular RBD palm oil (with a yellowish tint to it, out of suspicion for added fluorescent dyes) – glows greenish-blue too!
> View attachment 58804
> View attachment 58805
> 
> 
> Does this mean that soap with palm oil glows under UV light? *YES!
> View attachment 58806
> *
> Even better! This is my ZnO/TiO₂ lollipop swirl with 30% RBD palm oil. The swirl is hardly noticeable by eye, I had to increase the contrast on the left to make it visible at all. Its stripes without white pigment and those with the zinc white are glowing bright blue. But those stripes that happen to be brightest under normal light: the ones with TD: _don't fluoresce_ – no surprise that TD and its legendary UV absorption is a common ingredient in sunscreens.
> 
> The test with unrefined red palm oil was inconclusive; but as obscenely orange as this stuff already is, I'd have been very surprised anyway.
> 
> 
> Who else has their soap under suspicion to glow under disco lighting, bank note counterfeit detector, or face tanner?


This is amazing… you could make secret message soap invisible under normal light! sounds like a great Nancy Drew mystery plot! _The Secret of the Haunted Soap. _


----------



## MrsZ

The_Emerald_Chicken said:


> For whatever it's worth, I haven't regretted the soap planer I got from Amazon for $13-ish a few months ago. Not to try to persuade you to buy more soapy things, but...
> 
> I'm sure there're better/nicer options out there, but so far this one's serving my purposes quite nicely!


I don't need to buy any more stuff since my hobby doesn't pay for itself, but this may end up in my wish list.....


----------



## Vicki C

MrsZ said:


> I don't need to buy any more stuff since my hobby doesn't pay for itself, but this may end up in my wish list.....


I was just joking with my husband about how I run out to intercept the Amazon van every time it arrives…


----------



## The_Phoenix

All this talk of infusions has got me curious about what sort of stuff in the local wilderness I could dig up to infuse. I don’t have a clue what to look for.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

KiwiMoose said:


> Indeedy.
> View attachment 58792


love your soap' & your colors are just beautiful.  This picture the color Pop's...


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

dibbles said:


> I made soap! I've only made two other batches of soap since mid-May, and both were for the June challenge. I have some mango butter I need to start using up, and I've been wanting a Mango Sorbet soap so it was just meant to be. I'm hoping my layers are straight and it holds together at the mica lines. I guess I'll see tomorrow.


Oooh  looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

ResolvableOwl said:


> I melted up some palm stearin, and wondered why it appears to have some bluish tint to it. Not as if it was, but more like aerogel, Cherenkov radiation, or tonic water. Turns out that *palm oil is UV fluorescent*. Illuminated with a black light tube, the palm stearin tabs glow in a bright aqua-blue. My first suspicion was that the candle manufacturers added optical brighteners to the palm stearin to offset a yellowish tint (just like common with laundry detergents and paper).
> Next test: regular RBD palm oil (with a yellowish tint to it, out of suspicion for added fluorescent dyes) – glows greenish-blue too!
> View attachment 58804
> View attachment 58805
> 
> 
> Does this mean that soap with palm oil glows under UV light? *YES!
> View attachment 58806
> *
> Even better! This is my ZnO/TiO₂ lollipop swirl with 30% RBD palm oil. The swirl is hardly noticeable by eye, I had to increase the contrast on the left to make it visible at all. Its stripes without white pigment and those with the zinc white are glowing bright blue. But those stripes that happen to be brightest under normal light: the ones with TD: _don't fluoresce_ – no surprise that TD and its legendary UV absorption is a common ingredient in sunscreens.
> 
> The test with unrefined red palm oil was inconclusive; but as obscenely orange as this stuff already is, I'd have been very surprised anyway.
> 
> 
> Who else has their soap under suspicion to glow under disco lighting, bank note counterfeit detector, or face tanner?


Wow' this is to Fab!!!


----------



## mamansavon

Well, today I made some *ahem* landscape soap...ahem, bc it went terribly, terribly off course and probably the theme should now be "The End of Times" soap.
On a positive note, my homemade mould and reusable liners performed brilliantly!


----------



## ResolvableOwl

After emptying a bottle of HO safflower last week, I have today used up my HO sunflower oil too. I will try hard to _not_ go buy replenishment tomorrow


----------



## amd

AliOop said:


> Here are some pics of my formerly pink bathroom in my former home. The tub, toilet, and sink were solid pink. The only surface not covered in mosaic tiles was the ceiling.


Completely loving the pink and blue bathrooms. One of the houses we looked at had a similarly designed lime green bathroom, that I fell in love with. Still trying to talk the hubs into letting me do that in the house that we ended up buying (sadly no funky colors in this house, it's pretty boring).

My soap thing is making a new soap friend. She's my daughter's friend and she's 13. She was at our house for dinner last night and was raving about how great the hand soap is. My daughter said "Mom, you have to show her the soap dungeon." I spent about 45 minutes visiting with my new friend about how soap is made, along with some of the B&B I make. She was soooo curious! I told her to come help me when I get back to making soap in the fall. In the meantime I sent her home with some sugar scrub and a couple soaps.

Oh, and last week I scored a killer destash from a local GM soaper who closing shop. For $200 I picked up 
16lbs lard
64lbs NaOH
18lbs KOH
4 full 16oz bottles of fragrance (WSP True Lilac, NG Love Spell, NG Strawberry Rhubarb Pie, and NDA Peppermint EO 33.3 oz)
4lbs BTMS
a big bottle of Jojoba (unopened)
20oz Germall Plus (unopened)
a case of shopping bags - the good boutique-y kind
200 small sized muslin bags that will fit my endcuts, 
... a couple other small things I don't remember... 
and the BIG deal is the slab cutter!!!! 

I might go back for her boxes of tottles and lids. Now I'm just waiting for lumber prices to drop and I'll have my husband make me a slab mold. I have some maths to do to decide how big to make it and make sure I have the right size containers for making the soap (and making sure my stickblender is long enough or if I have to upscale that too...) sigh. Go big or go home.


----------



## TashaBird

3rd times a charm. Not perfect, but good as I can do. My hands are SO tired!!! Guess I’m getting them a work out for me getting back to work. (Massage therapist)


----------



## mamansavon

My reusable liner .
Made from a plastic placemat and duct tape.
(Please ignore the awful soap)


----------



## Zing

AliOop said:


> Your request is granted, madam...I only have a partial pic so you can't see the blue tub that would be on the left side of the pic. Note how the tiles are a grey blue and the sink and toilet are more of a turquoise blue.  Great memories of throwing that tub out over the upstairs deck into the yard below. Wheeeee! Buh-bye!!
> View attachment 58795


I actually love this blue!  I would replace the whiteness with blueness.  I know I'm totally off the subject rails here but this is a room that is _committed!_  I like the retro and the saturation and my fave color is blue.  Should I start a separate thread for blue and pink bathrooms??!!
With apologies to @AliOop, Lord knows the motion sickness I experienced with our old space odyssey bathroom and I know photos can mask a lot.


----------



## AAShillito

Today I am shrink wrapping, labeling and weighing for my friends order


----------



## Vicki C

The_Phoenix said:


> All this talk of infusions has got me curious about what sort of stuff in the local wilderness I could dig up to infuse. I don’t have a clue what to look for.


I am testing a theory that anything in the Polygonaceae family will make pink or red with the roots, as turkey rhubarb does. I don’t know California flora but this looks like a good resource for plants in this family that grow in California. You can narrow it down to your county, even.  Polygonaceae of California, US 
Likewise I wonder if anything in the madder family, or rubiaceae, might work if you make a tea from the roots.Here are some madder plants in CA. Observations
Of course, you’d want to be careful not to dig up anything rare, or poisonous. The plants I dug up for the gardening challenge are plants I’m familiar with and both are weeds.  Good luck!


----------



## TashaBird

Halp! If I split my batter/recipe into 3rds, and poured the bottom 1/3rd but forgot SL and FO, can I add the FO (I know not the SL) to the top 2/3rd?

I knew I was too tired to soap.
Edit: Nevermind, don’t want to risk messing it up worse than it is.
I did the EXACT same thing last time, but I forgot to add the FO to the upper 2/3rds. The hubs has helped me both times by using a pippette and adding batter to my crevices in my embed right before I put it into the mold. I’m blaming that distraction.


----------



## AliOop

@Zing @amd oh yes, I actually loved the house with it's crazy colors, inside and out. And just to keep this soapy, did you catch the in-wall soap dish off to the right of the blue sink? Very impractical as suds were dripped on the floor as the soap traveled between sink and wall.

Found another shot of the pink bath with the tub and floor, for your viewing pleasure...

ETA: what I didn't like in the blue one is that the turquoise-blue fixtures really clashed with the grey-blue tiles - it didn't show well in the pic but the clash was awful. Also, the tubs were unfortunately in pretty bad shape, so there was no keeping them. Plus, the back wall of each tub/shower was rotted out due to incorrect window installation. It all had to go.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Made my sister’s favourite- Rose soap. Added some little Rose-like thingies I made out of soap shavings to the top. Hopefully they pass as roses!


----------



## Tara_H

Vicki C said:


> Likewise I wonder if anything in the madder family, or rubiaceae, might work if you make a tea from the roots.


Fascinating! I just checked up on cleavers (velcro plant, galium aparine) which grows rather too well here, and found this:


----------



## Vicki C

Tara_H said:


> Fascinating! I just checked up on cleavers (velcro plant, galium aparine) which grows rather too well here, and found this:
> View attachment 58845


Good sleuthing! Are you up to digging some up to get the roots? Fascinating that it also has caffeine. Here is some info on coumarin. Essentially, it’s toxic to ingest in high concentrations, but its present in foods we already eat. Coumarin, the illegal chemical causing Americans to miss out on a sweet treat.. I started to go down a rabbit hole of research on this plant. It looks like there has been research performed on toxicity to poultry, but research results don’t seem conclusive.


----------



## Tara_H

Vicki C said:


> Are you up to digging some up to get the roots?


I'm totally up for that!

I've known this as 'velcro plant' my entire life, being a sticky nuisance and nothing more, but a couple of years ago some friends of ours who are into foraging pointed them out as a source of "cleavers coffee" - I haven't tried it myself but apparently the seeds, dried and roasted, make an acceptable coffee substitute.

In my actual soapy news, and along very similar lines, I made my challenge soap just now! I wasn't particularly intending to be one and done on this, but the infusing of dock root took so much time that the month kind of got away from me.  It's CPOP'ing now, and whatever it looks like when I cut it this evening, I guess that's my entry!


----------



## SPowers

My new soap router arrived and it's pretty cool.  Rectangle/square bars are pretty easy but round ones are not.  For the price it's a great buy.


----------



## TashaBird

Tomorrow is farmers market, so I’m packaging some soaps today. Also trying NOT to mess with my soap I made yesterday! I forgot fragrance and SL in the bottom 1/3. So, I’m hoping to give it until tomorrow before I try to cut it. 
Edit: used Satsuma FO from NS. Says doesn’t discolor, bu hoping it doesn’t turn my blue to green.


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken

Just helped my sister execute this circling taiwan swirl. (Sorry it's such a poor picture.) I held the slipping dividers while she poured


----------



## Misschief

I wrapped two batches of soap this morning. Last night, I made three small batches of lip balm (13 tubes of each flavour). Today, the plan is to make two batches of soap.... Patchouli Orange for sure, and I haven't decided on the second one; it will either be another batch of Gardener's Hand soap or a Dancing Waters soap. Or maybe a clay facial bar. I just don't know yet! 

Then, I have to decide how to set up my table for tomorrow. I'm usually outdoors, with two tables; this week, because of a heat wave with temps around 40C, I'll be indoors, with only one 6' table.


----------



## KimW

TashaBird said:


> Tomorrow is farmers market, so I’m packaging some soaps today. Also trying NOT to mess with my soap I made yesterday! I forgot fragrance and SL in the bottom 1/3. So, I’m hoping to give it until tomorrow before I try to cut it.
> Edit: used Satsuma FO from NS. Says doesn’t discolor, bu hoping it doesn’t turn my blue to green.


beautiful colors!!


----------



## KimW

I talked to Oma on the phone whilst salting out soap....I may have become distracted and left it unattended for a few moments...      Thankfully, caught it just in time so just enough soapy mess to get the stove top extra clean.  Ah-whoopsies!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

KimW said:


> I talked to Oma on the phone whilst salting out soap....I may have become distracted and left it unattended for a few moments...      Thankfully, caught it just in time so just enough soapy mess to get the stove top extra clean.  Ah-whoopsies!
> 
> View attachment 58861


Oh No! thats all it takes just a second & soaps all over the place.  Love your pot' looks like the perfect size.


----------



## mamansavon

Making my first acv shampoo bars! Trying fluid hot process. 
Probably should have picked an easier recipe when trying a new method


----------



## Zing

Grrr!  I started soaping today for the first time in FOREVER and discovered I'm 50 grams short of lye!  So I'm off to the store.  Hey!  Who's in charge of my inventory??!!  Heads will roll....


----------



## SPowers

I cleaned, cut & wrapped about 5 dozen personal-sized bars of soap for the local shelter.  They are fails in terms of colour or design and have been taking up space for months.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

More soap dough fun now that I have soap dough...

Is there such a thing as a soap dough painting?  This is dough added in bits and pieces over another bar of soap. It’s going to need some buffing.



I also made a couple of hand-formed bars using 100% dough.  I was caught off guard by how quickly the dough melted when I put the bars in a warm oven (started at 170F and then dropped to oven's warm setting).  When I checked at the 20 minute mark, the green and blue soap was puffed up like pastry and both bars have some rivers. On the plus side, all of the bits and pieces seem to have welded together sufficiently.


----------



## TashaBird

Soapsquatch?! 
He had a hole in his crotch down the length of the loaf. I took some pieces of end slices and spackled as I cut. It would have been MUCH worse if I hadn’t had the hubs help me by using the pipette under the arms.


----------



## VikingChick

violets2217 said:


> And I thought my Grandmother's Avocado kitchen (appliances and washer and dryer) and bathroom (tub, sink & toilet) were bad...


Oh, my childhood!  And the orange shag carpet! (Except it was my mom, not my grandmother!)


----------



## VikingChick

@TashaBird You could give Dr. Squatch a run for his money!


----------



## Babyshoes

I managed to unmould, slice and clean up the soap I made the other day. You can see where the cling film messed up the top, but it's not terrible in the final bars.

Took a few tries to get the slices the right thickness, but I'm happy with all of them.

Also tested my new 3d printed stamp that my friends made me, but the soap was a bit sticky so I'll try again in a day or two.

The grey soap has some brownish spots on the outside. At first I thought I might not have mixed the FO well enough, but they're only on the surface which touched the mould, so I suspect it wasn't as clean as it looked... 

The stamp shown is a ferret paw print, I also have a couple of other designs to test.


----------



## dibbles

As I thought it might some (as in most) of my mango scented mango butter soap separated at the mica line. So I chopped it into cubes for a halo around embeds experiment. I had enough to fill one 8" loaf, one 4" loaf and part of another 4" loaf. So I'll unmold the first tomorrow, and leave the others for 2 days and 3 or 4 days depending on my level of impatience.


----------



## KiwiMoose

@TashaBird - I thought that embed looked like sasquatch when you posted it earlier but I didn't say anything because I thought I may have been seeing things and didn't want to be rude...  
But what a lovely sasquatch he is!


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

Deleted


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

SPowers said:


> I cleaned, cut & wrapped about 5 dozen personal-sized bars of soap for the local shelter.  They are fails in terms of colour or design and have been taking up space for months.


Old soap is wonderful- they'll appreciate your donation!


----------



## Zing

I MADE SOAP!! TA-DA!!  My intention was to make Spring Clean soap which I've been craving.  However, my inventory was working against me.  I not only ran out of lye but also rosemary.  Darn it!  As luck would have it, I stumbled upon my homey's, @Tara_H , entry in this month's challenge.  She was a peach and shared her eo blend recipe.  I needed 17 grams of rosemary and what did I have?!  17 grams!  Hurray!  Everything is tucked in and gellin' for the night.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Cut my Rose soap. Had to cut them thinner than I would have liked because muggins here didn’t think to measure where to put the roses. I usually get 11 bars out of this mold, but this time I got 12 (one with no rose because I only made 11!)


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

KiwiMoose said:


> Cut my Rose soap. Had to cut them thinner than I would have liked because muggins here didn’t think to measure where to put the roses. I usually get 11 bars out of this mold, but this time I got 12 (one with no rose because I only made 11!)
> View attachment 58905
> View attachment 58906


Beautiful!


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

Today I made another batch of rice soap (thank you @Dawni ) as requested by a friend who just loved it.  It turned out better than Wednesday's rosemary mint that looks like concrete!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Ugeauxgirl said:


> Today I made another batch of rice soap (thank you @Dawni ) as requested by a friend who just loved it.  It turned out better than Wednesday's rosemary mint that looks like concrete! View attachment 58907


I like the rosemary mint and it doesn't look like concrete!


----------



## KiwiMoose

TashaBird said:


> Soapsquatch?!
> He had a hole in his crotch down the length of the loaf. I took some pieces of end slices and speckled as I cut. It would have been MUCH worse if I hadn’t had the hubs help me by using the pipette under the arms.


LOL - @TashaBird - I just read the headline on the newspaper in your middle photo!


----------



## TashaBird

KiwiMoose said:


> @TashaBird - I thought that embed looked like sasquatch when you posted it earlier but I didn't say anything because I thought I may have been seeing things and didn't want to be rude...
> But what a lovely sasquatch he is!


He does like to try and blend in.


----------



## TashaBird

KiwiMoose said:


> LOL - @TashaBird - I just read the headline on the newspaper in your middle photo!


I wondered if anyone would catch that. It’s hilarious!


----------



## SPowers

Ugeauxgirl said:


> Old soap is wonderful- they'll appreciate your donation!



Thank you - I'm sure they will.


----------



## Vicki C

Misschief said:


> Then, I have to decide how to set up my table for tomorrow. I'm usually outdoors, with two tables; this week, because of a heat wave with temps around 40C, I'll be indoors, with only one 6' table.


Thinking of all of you in the NW. My daughter is north of Seattle.


----------



## Misschief

Vicki C said:


> Thinking of all of you in the NW. My daughter is north of Seattle.


Thank you... it's HOT!!


----------



## Zing

KiwiMoose said:


> Cut my Rose soap. Had to cut them thinner than I would have liked because muggins here didn’t think to measure where to put the roses. I usually get 11 bars out of this mold, but this time I got 12 (one with no rose because I only made 11!)
> View attachment 58905
> View attachment 58906


pur-tee!!


----------



## Tara_H

Zing said:


> I needed 17 grams of rosemary and what did I have?! 17 grams! Hurray!


Clearly it was meant to be! I hope you enjoy it now


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Confetti soap seems to be The Hot **** right now, and I don't want to miss the party!


Turns out that 4 parts of new soap batter per 7 parts of diced up solid soap is just enough to barely cover up everything, after some (more or less gentle) tapping/rattling. Super excited how this comes out!
I had planned this anyway to make something out of my heap of indigo survey cubes. More on this over there when it's due time for unmoulding.



KiwiMoose said:


> Cut my Rose soap. Had to cut them thinner than I would have liked because muggins here didn’t think to measure where to put the roses. I usually get 11 bars out of this mold, but this time I got 12 (one with no rose because I only made 11!)
> View attachment 58905
> View attachment 58906


Ohh, these lovely glycerin rivers!


----------



## Tara_H

In semi-soapy news, my alkanet plants have started germinating 
It's been galling me to buy the dried powdered form online when we have the perfect growing conditions here (and a dehydrator and spice grinder, because I clearly have a gadget problem).
I'm hoping it will naturalize in our garden over time and I'll have a ready source of natural purple dye


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Do chicken love to eat alkanet foliage?


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Let's hope not


----------



## Tara_H

ResolvableOwl said:


> Do chicken love to eat alkanet foliage?


Probably, they love to eat everything! Fortunately they have a dedicated enclosure, to protect them from foxes and to protect the garden from them.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## SoapDaddy70

On vacation at Hershey Park and the thought of using hotel soap was too much to bare so I brought a bar from home!!


----------



## The_Phoenix

Finally found a watermelon FO that I liked. MMS’s Kalahari Melon. My T&S mold was perfect for this batch. Aren’t they cute??


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

The_Phoenix said:


> Finally found a watermelon FO that I liked. MMS’s Kalahari Melon. My T&S mold was perfect for this batch. Aren’t they cute??
> View attachment 58941


That's so adorable


----------



## KimW

Tara_H said:


> In semi-soapy news, my alkanet plants have started germinating
> It's been galling me to buy the dried powdered form online when we have the perfect growing conditions here (and a dehydrator and spice grinder, because I clearly have a gadget problem).
> I'm hoping it will naturalize in our garden over time and I'll have a ready source of natural purple dye
> 
> View attachment 58935


Ohhhhhh - Fantastic!!


----------



## melonpan

The_Phoenix said:


> Finally found a watermelon FO that I liked. MMS’s Kalahari Melon. My T&S mold was perfect for this batch. Aren’t they cute??
> View attachment 58941


They are so cute! 
If you don't mind me asking, what are the black spots? Poppy seeds?


----------



## The_Phoenix

melonpan said:


> They are so cute!
> If you don't mind me asking, what are the black spots? Poppy seeds?


Yes, poppy seeds. That’s the other reason I hadn’t made watermelon soap sooner. I could not decide if I wanted to go through the effort of making true embeds that resembled the seeds, or something else. I thought about coffee grounds, but I wanted something that looked “cleaner.”


----------



## melonpan

The_Phoenix said:


> Yes, poppy seeds. That’s the other reason I hadn’t made watermelon soap sooner. I could not decide if I wanted to go through the effort of making true embeds that resembled the seeds, or something else. I thought about coffee grounds, but I wanted something that looked “cleaner.”


Thank you. I've been wanting to try a watermelon soap for quite some time now but I'm the same about the seeds, can't decide if to go with poppy seeds or to try my hand to make embeds/soap dough.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Wouldn't nigella seeds be closer in shape and size to watermelon seeds than poppy? Idk though, they might be too large/scratchy.


----------



## earlene

VikingChick said:


> Oh, my childhood!  And the orange shag carpet! (Except it was my mom, not my grandmother!)



Oh, yes.  I seem to recall my mom's pink Frigidaire (that NEVER stopped working; built to LAST), some avocado appliances, some pale sort of mustard appliances (in fact, I have one still here in this house), some shag carpet, some porcelain sinks, tubs & commodes of different shades, even kitchen sinks, but the psychedelic paisley print my mom re-covered a large chair with in the 60's takes the cake in my memories.  No photos of it, but it was garish!  Oh, and when Mom re-upholstered The Parents bedroom, it absolutely SHOCKED me! Tufted red velvet on the headboard; red velvet drapery inserts in the window shutters. I was embarrassed just knowing about it, let alone seeing it.  I was of the more subdued variety when it came to home decor.  Traditional 'Early American' maple wood, deep mustard colored woolen drapes (I made them and they were gorgeous as well as quite heavy), dark avocado-skin green fabric covered sofa or brown when I tired of that one; brown leather once the kids were grown. It took some time & a divorce to move away from the 'Early American' mode of decor.

But as a result of years of watching the trendy colors for appliances & permanent fixtures, such as sinks & tubs, and so forth, I made an aesthetic decision long ago to stick with white porcelain and white appliances for the most part. The occasional color may be necessary, but I don't ever want a red or orange washing machine & dryer, for example.



Babyshoes said:


> Took a few tries to get the slices the right thickness, but I'm happy with all of them.
> 
> View attachment 58890


The black & white soap is just gorgeous!  Well done.


----------



## Babyshoes

earlene said:


> The black & white soap is just gorgeous!  Well done.



Thank you! I was aiming for rather more white! The scent is rock salt and driftwood, but as little of the grey and black as I used, it still took over a bit!


----------



## melonpan

ResolvableOwl said:


> Wouldn't nigella seeds be closer in shape and size to watermelon seeds than poppy? Idk though, they might be too large/scratchy.


Just googled nigella seeds as I wasn't sure what they are (one new thing learnt today, check). You're right, the shape is definitely closer! But I'm worried that they might be too large/scratchy as you say.


----------



## KiwiMoose

melonpan said:


> Just googled nigella seeds as I wasn't sure what they are (one new thing learnt today, check). You're right, the shape is definitely closer! But I'm worried that they might be too large/scratchy as you say.


When you talk about Nigella - this is what I always think of:


----------



## VikingChick

earlene said:


> I made an aesthetic decision long ago to stick with white porcelain and white appliances for the most part.



This is my design philosophy as well. Anything hard, requiring installation, and/or expensive is neutral, neutral, neutral! And not trendy.


----------



## VikingChick

I converted my husband’s Milennium Falcon ice mold to a soap mold. A few air bubbles in there, but there’s definitely A New Hope! (Or maybe more appropriately…..A New Soap!)


----------



## The_Phoenix

VikingChick said:


> I converted my husband’s Milennium Falcon ice mold to a soap mold. A few air bubbles in there, but there’s definitely A New Hope! (Or maybe more appropriately…..A New Soap!)
> View attachment 58962


I just…gasped. Epic.


----------



## The_Phoenix

I retook a gazillion soap photos using my DIY light box. Also finally took the time to learn how to schedule posts on my FB business page. Game changer!

Comparison of old photo and new photo.
New:



Old:


----------



## VikingChick

@The_Phoenix I love the purple and yellow!


----------



## ResolvableOwl

@The_Phoenix
MUCH better contrast and colour depth! Indirect lighting is worth so much! A bit fiddling with the white balance might be appropriate (yellowish appearance at the left side – in the worst case, you'll have to swap lights). But it's SO much better.
The soap is gorgeous too! Red cabbage alarm! For presentation purposes of the front side, the arrangement of the old photo is actually a bit better, but you now have plenty of occasion to try out what looks best anyway.


----------



## dibbles

@The_Phoenix the new photos look wonderful. Definitely worth the effort to make the light box. 
And I have to respectfully disagree with ResolvableOwl - I prefer the 3 bar arrangement.


----------



## The_Phoenix

dibbles said:


> @The_Phoenix the new photos look wonderful. Definitely worth the effort to make the light box. ❤


Huge difference! 

This soap hasn’t photographed well. Was so happy with this version. Again, a new photo and old photo. I’ll post a photo of the light box tomorrow.
New:




Old:


----------



## The_Phoenix

VikingChick said:


> @The_Phoenix I love the purple and yellow!


Thank you! It was fun to make. I really didn’t have a plan going in except the chosen colors. Sometimes it’s nice to sort of wing it.


----------



## The_Phoenix

ResolvableOwl said:


> @The_Phoenix
> MUCH better contrast and colour depth! Indirect lighting is worth so much! A bit fiddling with the white balance might be appropriate (yellowish appearance at the left side – in the worst case, you'll have to swap lights). But it's SO much better.
> The soap is gorgeous too! Red cabbage alarm! For presentation purposes of the front side, the arrangement of the old photo is actually a bit better, but you now have plenty of occasion to try out what looks best anyway.


Placing the soap is a bit of a head scratcher. It’s not the sort of skill that comes naturally to me.


----------



## The_Phoenix

dibbles said:


> @The_Phoenix the new photos look wonderful. Definitely worth the effort to make the light box. ❤
> And I have to respectfully disagree with ResolvableOwl - I prefer the 3 bar arrangement.


I don’t think I could fit more than three bars inside and I like having a view of the top of the soap. For now it’ll have to do.

Ok, one more! This is another batch that was very difficult to photograph because the colors are so dark. It’s not a beautiful soap anyway. Used OT’s Egyptian Musk in it so I was going for an “exotic” look.

New photo is the last photo


----------



## Adobehead

Tara_H said:


> I'm hoping it will naturalize in our garden over time and I'll have a ready source of natural purple dye
> 
> View attachment 58935


I have land!  You have just given me such a good idea!  Now to see if it grows well in this climate and altitude.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

dibbles said:


> And I have to respectfully disagree with ResolvableOwl - I prefer the 3 bar arrangement.


Now I have to disagree with _you! _ My aesthetic eye likes the more casual, relaxed 3-bar arrangements more as well! – It's just from a, so to say, bureaucratic point of view that the stiff and boring 2-bar arrangement does better in displaying (read: not distracting from) the actual swirl design. In neither of the 3-bar layouts, a front side of a soap bar is completely visible.
It really comes down to what @The_Phoenix intends to do with the photos. Either presentation is technically alright for presentation purposes, but the aesthetic progress is undeniable.

Btw, how much time has passed between umoulding and either of the photos in #22,307? The purple bottom layer seems so much darker/further into curing in the new photo. Or is this just the lighting ?


----------



## dibbles

ResolvableOwl said:


> Now I have to disagree with _you! _ My aesthetic eye likes the more casual, relaxed 3-bar arrangements more as well! – It's just from a, so to say, bureaucratic point of view that the stiff and boring 2-bar arrangement does better in displaying (read: not distracting from) the actual swirl design.


Then I guess she has to do the 3 bar arrangement and skew one to directly face the camera to keep everyone happy. Because we are, I'm sure, her main priority.


----------



## Zing

VikingChick said:


> I converted my husband’s Milennium Falcon ice mold to a soap mold. A few air bubbles in there, but there’s definitely A New Hope! (Or maybe more appropriately…..A New Soap!)
> View attachment 58962


OMG!! Hands down this wins the Challenge of the Month/Year/Decade Award For All Time!!  Love love love this A New Sope!!  The first (fourth) Star Wars movie is my very favorite movie ever.  I'm of the generation that had to explain to my children that I had to wait _entire years_ in-between episodes!!  Way to go, @VikingChick and @VikingDude!!


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

VikingChick said:


> I converted my husband’s Milennium Falcon ice mold to a soap mold. A few air bubbles in there, but there’s definitely A New Hope! (Or maybe more appropriately…..A New Soap!)
> View attachment 58962


My husband and boys all want soap like this- I looked for the mold on Amazon but didn't see it.  Where did your husband get this??


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

Nevermind- found them, they ARE on Amazon!


----------



## The_Phoenix

ResolvableOwl said:


> Now I have to disagree with _you! _ My aesthetic eye likes the more casual, relaxed 3-bar arrangements more as well! – It's just from a, so to say, bureaucratic point of view that the stiff and boring 2-bar arrangement does better in displaying (read: not distracting from) the actual swirl design. In neither of the 3-bar layouts, a front side of a soap bar is completely visible.
> It really comes down to what @The_Phoenix intends to do with the photos. Either presentation is technically alright for presentation purposes, but the aesthetic progress is undeniable.
> 
> Btw, how much time has passed between umoulding and either of the photos in #22,307? The purple bottom layer seems so much darker/further into curing in the new photo. Or is this just the lighting ?


It’s all lighting. A handful of months between the two photos. I did make a slight adjustment to the exposure.

These photos will go up on my website. Honestly, my customers couldn’t care less what the photos look like. But there wasn’t consistency, so it looked sloppy and chaotic. Not that I’m a professional, mind you. But at least now every setup will be the same. I’m not a perfectionist. I’m an enoughionist. As in, it is “enough.”


----------



## Catscankim

ResolvableOwl said:


> Yesterday, I eventually jumped on the salt bar hype train as well. 50/50 palm kernel/babaçu, 20% lye discount, salt at 100% TOW, CPOP.
> Looking at the bars 12 hours later, they sweat like crazy (no particularly moist weather here). It's for sure aqueous lye/brine/glycerol (no soft oils or EO/FO added).
> View attachment 57995
> 
> Should I give the liquid a chance to reabsorb, and wait with unmoulding? Or doesn't make it a difference?


My salt bats don’t sweat like that, even with the humidity here. However i have a couple of Himalayan salt candle holders and they sweat...they even get a crust that i need to brush off of them...like they are growing more salt lol.

I haven’t scrolled through the hundred or more so pages of soapy things to find if you got a good answer, the topic of salt and sweating just resounded with me and I figured I’d reply lol. I am pretty sure i might not find your message again lol.


----------



## Catscankim

Vicki C said:


> I  started my soaping day by dropping some soap I had made yesterday and taken great pains over. It was very soft and it is pretty well mangled but I tried to revive it with a palette knife. Then I went to work making a mini T&S mold out of my jerryrigged T&S mold. I was cutting up some corrugated plastic with a utility knife, and the knife slipped and I sliced through the top of my fingernail. Saw the blood and went over to the house and told my husband. Then very dramatically had to lie down on the floor because I felt faint. He fetched a bandaid and I took a look. It really wasn’t that bad and I realized my drama was because I was imagining it was much worse than it actually was. Phew. Back to the T&S mold, made my version of blue ombré soap inspired by @The_Phoenix in an attempt to make an ocean soap. Oh! And some great news, I had made soap in a column mold but had forgotten to line or treat the mold. But I did as others have suggested, stuck it in the freezer and then let it thaw out partially, and it came right out! So, other than the soap ruining and finger mangling, a great day.
> View attachment 58056


I was talking to a neuro dr one day (not about you lol), and we were discussing weird things that the body does.

He said that the reason some ppl pass out at the sight of their own blood is a very primitive reaction of their brain...you see YOUR blood, your brain interprets this as “omg i am loosing blood, we must get closer to the floor/ground to avoid injury and death” lol.

So its not drama causing you to feel faint and lie down, its your brains completely normal reaction and its trying to save your life lol


----------



## Catscankim

Sorry admins, just realizing that im posting three times in a row. Feel free to merge them lol.

Other than catching up on forums....

I cut my white, colloidal oatmeal and gm soap with lavender eo and kaolin clay added. Supposed to be an all natural soap (although i was going for whiter, next time i will use some td)

Just started cutting it, and the soap smells SO BAD. Like lavender scented rotten meat. At first i thought the smell came from the trash can since i made salmon this morning and the packaging is in the trash. Put my sniffer on the soap...its definitely the soap. How disappointing!! The soap smells worse than the fish in the trash lol lol.

I assume its the goats milk, although I just checked the exp date on the can, and it says its good until 2014. The leftover gm smells and looks ok, so i dunno.

I cpoped, and its been sitting for about 48 hours in the cold oven. It looks pretty lol. As soon as i cut it, it was like whoa!! Pretty offensive. Mostly upset that I wasted EO on this loaf. This might make me never use gm in any other batch lol....although i have used it before with no problem.

waiting for lye and oils to cool for more salt bars. A previous couple of posts inspired me to make them. I really need to make them more often.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Catscankim said:


> I assume its the goats milk, although I just checked the exp date on the can, and it says its good until 2014. The leftover gm smells and looks ok, so i dunno.


I assume you mean 2024?  Otherwise it's the GM 
lol.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

The hue and the subtle stearic spots make it really look like grana padano or parmesan. Still I couldn't resist carve out some Emmentaler-style holes


----------



## Angie Gail

Catscankim said:


> Sorry admins, just realizing that im posting three times in a row. Feel free to merge them lol.
> 
> Other than catching up on forums....
> 
> I cut my white, colloidal oatmeal and gm soap with lavender eo and kaolin clay added. Supposed to be an all natural soap (although i was going for whiter, next time i will use some td)
> 
> Just started cutting it, and the soap smells SO BAD. Like lavender scented rotten meat. At first i thought the smell came from the trash can since i made salmon this morning and the packaging is in the trash. Put my sniffer on the soap...its definitely the soap. How disappointing!! The soap smells worse than the fish in the trash lol lol.
> 
> I assume its the goats milk, although I just checked the exp date on the can, and it says its good until 2014. The leftover gm smells and looks ok, so i dunno.
> 
> I cpoped, and its been sitting for about 48 hours in the cold oven. It looks pretty lol. As soon as i cut it, it was like whoa!! Pretty offensive. Mostly upset that I wasted EO on this loaf. This might make me never use gm in any other batch lol....although i have used it before with no problem.
> 
> waiting for lye and oils to cool for more salt bars. A previous couple of posts inspired me to make them. I really need to make them more often.


I have a lavender FO (Lavender Vanilla from WSP) that smells awful while it's curing ( I also add goat's milk) and then by the time it's ready it just smells like the FO. The first time I made it using CP (I had been using that FO in HP soap) I was so confused and disappointed because it's one of my bestsellers.


----------



## Misschief

Catscankim said:


> Sorry admins, just realizing that im posting three times in a row. Feel free to merge them lol.
> 
> Other than catching up on forums....
> 
> I cut my white, colloidal oatmeal and gm soap with lavender eo and kaolin clay added. Supposed to be an all natural soap (although i was going for whiter, next time i will use some td)
> 
> Just started cutting it, and the soap smells SO BAD. Like lavender scented rotten meat. At first i thought the smell came from the trash can since i made salmon this morning and the packaging is in the trash. Put my sniffer on the soap...its definitely the soap. How disappointing!! The soap smells worse than the fish in the trash lol lol.
> 
> I assume its the goats milk, although I just checked the exp date on the can, and it says its good until 2014. The leftover gm smells and looks ok, so i dunno.
> 
> I cpoped, and its been sitting for about 48 hours in the cold oven. It looks pretty lol. As soon as i cut it, it was like whoa!! Pretty offensive. Mostly upset that I wasted EO on this loaf. This might make me never use gm in any other batch lol....although i have used it before with no problem.
> 
> waiting for lye and oils to cool for more salt bars. A previous couple of posts inspired me to make them. I really need to make them more often.



Give it a few days. My last batch of Goat Milk & Lavender soap was the same. It reeked of lavender and ammonia. After a couple of days, it smelled like the lavender it should smell like and the ammonia smell was completely gone.


----------



## amd

The_Phoenix said:


> Placing the soap is a bit of a head scratcher. It’s not the sort of skill that comes naturally to me.


My criteria as a shopper is that I can see all three sides of the soap (length, width and thickness) in the picture. It doesn't have to necessarily be on the same bar. I've purchased soap online and been disappointed because the soaps that came were very long and wide, but not very thick, which makes them a bit of a pain to use as they break easily as they wear. I also don't like props, but that's my minimalist mindset.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Playing around with soap dough has been the perfect soapy activity for my time at my son's house!


----------



## melonpan

ResolvableOwl said:


> View attachment 58984
> 
> 
> The hue and the subtle stearic spots make it really look like grana padano or parmesan. Still I couldn't resist carve out some Emmentaler-style holes


This is brilliant and makes my Italian soul very happy!   

My soapy thing of today is that I made a couple of 100% coconut oil, 0% SF unscented bars that I use as stain remover bars.


----------



## The_Phoenix

amd said:


> My criteria as a shopper is that I can see all three sides of the soap (length, width and thickness) in the picture. It doesn't have to necessarily be on the same bar. I've purchased soap online and been disappointed because the soaps that came were very long and wide, but not very thick, which makes them a bit of a pain to use as they break easily as they wear. I also don't like props, but that's my minimalist mindset.


Thank you for your thoughts. Would you say that this arrangement of bars meets your criteria? I am also not a fan of props. And it seems like way too much work .


----------



## amd

The_Phoenix said:


> Would you say that this arrangement of bars meets your criteria?


Yep. I can see the face and thickness of the bar. I like the composition being in one shot, it gives me a sense of scale.


----------



## The_Phoenix

amd said:


> Yep. I can see the face and thickness of the bar. I like the composition being in one shot, it gives me a sense of scale.


Yay!


----------



## KiwiMoose

The_Phoenix said:


> Yay!


Gorgeous soap and beautifully captured.


----------



## The_Phoenix

KiwiMoose said:


> Gorgeous soap and beautifully captured.


Thank you! It's my 1920 soap to commemorate the 100-year anniversary of the 19th Amendment of the Constitution giving women the right to vote. Yay, women!!


----------



## KiwiMoose

The_Phoenix said:


> Thank you! It's my 1920 soap to commemorate the 100-year anniversary of the 19th Amendment of the Constitution giving women the right to vote. Yay, women!!


FYI - NZ women were the first in the world to get the vote


----------



## The_Phoenix

KiwiMoose said:


> FYI - NZ women were the first in the world to get the vote


Yay, New Zealand!!!


----------



## Zing

I soaped for the second time in four days!  Wicky wicky what?!  I have been beyond stressed at work and at night my dreams are me weeping or yelling on the job.  So at the urging demand of Mrs. Zing, this week I am taking days and half days off from work and boy I tell ya it has made a tremendous difference.  #SoapingIsCoping

This morning I masterbatched, acctually more like double batched.  This afternoon I made loaf 1, another in my series of alternating wall pours.  We have a reunion coming up and I want to give soap as gifts and I'm pushing the limits on cure time.  Everything is tucked in and warm and cozy for the night.

@The_Phoenix, tell me more, I feel like I'm missing something.  Are the colors significant?  What is a 1920s soap?  Those layers are _incredible_ -- I marvel at the straightness.  I also love the colors and would not have put those together but they look great!  What are your colorants?  Inquiring minds want to know more!  (I tell my children that when my grandparents were born, women could not vote.  It makes it feel like 'ancient history' ain't all that ancient.  [Except that they probably actually do think _I'm_ ancient]).


----------



## violets2217

So, today I got ready to to make my biggest batch yet! I’m trying out my T&S slab mold.. I joined a Facebook soap traders group… didn’t realize that was a thing. They have a big group trade/challenge coming up with a space galaxy theme. I need only ten bars… but I thought hey, why not make 40 instead. So I’m using all my soap balls I’ve collected for planets and chopped up some white soap shavings for stars. I found some soap embed swirly things I piped when I was practicing & I might put those on top. This soap is gonna be so extra…. I’m kinda scared!


----------



## Jersey Girl

This is one of my soapy things this week. Delivering a custom order of a Fourth of July themed birthday soap favors.  This is part of the order. Red and blue swirls on a white background.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Jersey Girl said:


> This is one of my soapy things this week. Delivering a custom order of a Fourth of July themed birthday soap favors.  This is part of the order. Red and blue swirls on a white background.
> View attachment 59012


wow!  how wonderful!


----------



## Catscankim

KiwiMoose said:


> I assume you mean 2024?  Otherwise it's the GM
> lol.


Yes 2024 lol. Funny...I was typing this correction, and I typed 2014 again lol. You all would have thought I was nuts that I couldn't figure out what was wrong with my soap after using 7 year old gm lol.

@Angie Gail and @Misschief I left em on my kitchen counter. Just got home from work and my house smells like something died in it and tried to cover up the smell with lavender lol. I will give them a couple more days (in a closed off room lol) and see what happens. I don't have high hopes though. Its pretty potent lol.


----------



## Ford

Made 4 batches cp soap today. (It's been 4 months)  Eucalyptus,cuban tobacco, yuzu and cocoa, heavenly. Used 3 different recipes. Will post pics after the cut.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Ford said:


> Made 4 batches cp soap today. (It's been 4 months)  Eucalyptus,cuban tobacco, yuzu and cocoa, heavenly. Used 3 different recipes. Will post pics after the cut.


So that’s one per month


----------



## Whillow

Last night I mixed up my lye solution and prepared everything for tonight's solid dish soap bars.   Seems to be the only thing I am able to sell.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

KiwiMoose said:


> When you talk about Nigella - this is what I always think of: View attachment 58960


I used to watch her shows way back in the day' she's great.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Mobjack Bay said:


> Playing around with soap dough has been the perfect soapy activity for my time at my son's house!
> 
> View attachment 59003


I just love your soap dough art... Stunning...


----------



## The_Phoenix

Zing said:


> @The_Phoenix, tell me more, I feel like I'm missing something.  Are the colors significant?  What is a 1920s soap?  Those layers are _incredible_ -- I marvel at the straightness.  I also love the colors and would not have put those together but they look great!  What are your colorants?  Inquiring minds want to know more!  (I tell my children that when my grandparents were born, women could not vote.  It makes it feel like 'ancient history' ain't all that ancient.  [Except that they probably actually do think _I'm_ ancient]).


My regard for you just went up a bajillion notches simply by asking and being curious.

Yes, the colors are significant.
US suffragists adopted the colors purple, white and gold: “Purple is the color of loyalty, constancy to purpose, unswerving steadfastness to a cause. White, the emblem of purity, symbolizes the quality of our purpose; and gold, the color of light and life, is as the torch that guides our purpose, pure and unswerving.”

Making a layered soap is easy if you split the lye solution and fats into thirds (or however many layers you choose) and keep the batter very fluid. Mix one third of your lye solution and fats. Emulsify, pour, let it set firmly. Then do the same with the remaining layers. You need to carve out a little more soaping time to allow for the layers to set.


----------



## Zing

LOL!  A friend of a friend just ordered a loaf of soap (any design, anise eo, no exfoliants) -- "and a couple of those lotion lumps."  I'm still laughing!!


----------



## The_Phoenix

Whillow said:


> Last night I mixed up my lye solution and prepared everything for tonight's solid dish soap bars.   Seems to be the only thing I am able to sell.


100% CO? Solid dish soap bars are on my to-do list. I’ve been using whatever bar of soap is by my kitchen sink to hand wash dishes. Gets my dishes much cleaner than the commercial LS. I have a gnarly baking sheet that gets a LOT of use. It’s now sparkly clean!

I thought of pouring the dish soap batter in those little vessels that are customarily used to hold guacamole at Mexican restaurant.  Like this.


----------



## Whillow

The_Phoenix said:


> 100% CO? Solid dish soap bars are on my to-do list. I’ve been using whatever bar of soap is by my kitchen sink to hand wash dishes. Gets my dishes much cleaner than the commercial LS. I have a gnarly baking sheet that gets a LOT of use. It’s now sparkly clean!
> 
> I thought of pouring the dish soap batter in those little vessels that are customarily used to hold guacamole at Mexican restaurant.  Like this.



Oh that is an excellent idea for the containers.  

Mine is 95% CO and 5% castor.  I actually use it at 5% SF (which was an accidental overlook on my part)  and I love them.  I pour it into a big PVC pipe, pop them in the fridge and then cut the next day although they are super hard at that point.  I also use lemongrass EO, Lemon EO and Lavender EO.  They smell dreamy.  I just rub the soap on my cloth and use it that way.  I like the container idea though.


----------



## The_Phoenix

Whillow said:


> Oh that is an excellent idea for the containers.
> 
> Mine is 95% CO and 5% castor.  I actually use it at 5% SF (which was an accidental overlook on my part)  and I love them.  I pour it into a big PVC pipe, pop them in the fridge and then cut the next day although they are super hard at that point.  I also use lemongrass EO, Lemon EO and Lavender EO.  They smell dreamy.  I just rub the soap on my cloth and use it that way.  I like the container idea though.


And you could sell replacement soap in addition to a set (the soap and vessel/container).

I think I’m going to buy one of those vessels and test it with a CO soap. This conversation helped to motivate me.


----------



## AliOop

violets2217 said:


> So, today I got ready to to make my biggest batch yet! I’m trying out my T&S slab mold.. I joined a Facebook soap traders group… didn’t realize that was a thing. They have a big group trade/challenge coming up with a space galaxy theme. I need only ten bars… but I thought hey, why not make 40 instead. So I’m using all my soap balls I’ve collected for planets and chopped up some white soap shavings for stars. I found some soap embed swirly things I piped when I was practicing & I might put those on top. This soap is gonna be so extra…. I’m kinda scared!


You got this! Can't wait to see what you create. 



Zing said:


> LOL!  A friend of a friend just ordered a loaf of soap (any design, anise eo, no exfoliants) -- "and a couple of those lotion lumps."  I'm still laughing!!


Lotion lumps . Sorry to hear that work has been stressful. Give Mrs. Zing a big hug since she clearly has professional-level counseling skills. (_"Feeling stressed? Make soap. Feeling sad? Make soap. Having a good day? Make it a great day by making soap... and lotion lumps!"_)


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Zing said:


> LOL!  A friend of a friend just ordered a loaf of soap (any design, anise eo, no exfoliants) -- "and a couple of those lotion lumps."  I'm still laughing!!


Yay thats fantastic


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

The_Phoenix said:


> Yay, New Zealand!!!


It's hard to imagine there was a time "We Woman Couldn't Vote" after all we are the superior species of the Human Race.  
Sorry gentleman  ( Not Sorry ) ...


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Whillow said:


> Oh that is an excellent idea for the containers.
> 
> Mine is 95% CO and 5% castor.  I actually use it at 5% SF (which was an accidental overlook on my part)  and I love them.  I pour it into a big PVC pipe, pop them in the fridge and then cut the next day although they are super hard at that point.  I also use lemongrass EO, Lemon EO and Lavender EO.  They smell dreamy.  I just rub the soap on my cloth and use it that way.  I like the container idea though.


That's pretty much exactly like my “cheese” came into existence – though I used an old Pringles can (which was a good thing since my recipe called for a not exactly minimal-invasive unmoulding). I had that yellowish cylinder in front of me, and thought “hey, isn't this a wheel of cheese?” 



Peachy Clean Soap said:


> It's hard to imagine there was a time "We Woman Couldn't Vote" after all we are the superior species of the Human Race.
> Sorry gentleman  ( Not Sorry ) ...


It's not so long ago when nobody could vote at all, and being in power was exclusively a matter of being born into the right family. Well, technically these times aren't fully over yet, although a majority of voters could in principle decide for it. Seems that this democracy thingie is more complicated than though on the first glance…


----------



## SPowers

So today I made a rebatch of my Pumpkin Latte soap.  The last one really traced fast and learning from some mistakes it worked much better this time.  I bought a scraper to replicate the 'foam' but that didn't work at all.  The trace was fine and it scraped ok but I think the 'drips' were just too close to each other.  Scrapped that idea and I'm cautiously optimistic it will turn out nice once it's cut...  anticipating the reveal!


----------



## Juggsy

Tl;Dr: I got into a fight with a popular local fb and insta page. 

I have been a bit busy lately with my course. I've been making lots of formulations for my course. Not as much soap. I do have about 10kgs of melt and pour soap curing that I think I should be able to let my darling 10yrold to scent, colour and play with on the weekend. It's been curing for 4 weeks now, so should be good to go. I wish it was a little lighter (it's more yellow than clear) but I daresay the daughter will colour it anyway.

I made two batches of hot process soap the day before yesterday in response to a post from a local Facebook and Instagram account. It's a popular local account that posts news, events and local things. The mum that runs it has a child in the same school as I do. It's extremely popular with the mums. I notice a lot of misinformation on her accounts, but this one made my blood boil. I normally don't respond as if a person is not capable of knowing they aren't intelligent they will think they are intelligent. Before pictures and my response. This is a direct quote (I added {sic} with a couple of spelling errors).



> All soaps are not equal. Just because it is soap - doesnt {sic} mean it hasnt {sic} been subjected to undisclosed chemicals or spraying. Let alone synthetic fragrances, colours or heat processed. Most soaps are hot processed. Hot processed soaps are really bad due to the chemicals in them. Not only does heating the oil make it carcinogenic, the soap leaches toxins.  These are raw (cold processed). I cant believe the lies that shop keepers will tell you when it comes to soaps! But l know too much about these topics to be fooled! These are the best quality that l know of. And l am informed on the topic.



I tried to be calm. I wasn't.  My response:


> I will refill your liquid hand soaps. Based in Brighton, have lots of zero waste products (solid shampoo, solid lotion and exfoliating bars). There's a huge difference between sustainable and natural. Soap does not usually need preservation (as high pH). Unfortunately, your information is a bit wrong. hot process is no different from cold process really. Most soapers just prefer one method over the other. I can link you to studies. Yes, commercial soaps maybe using more chemicals.  Hot process soap is as natural as cold process esp. in hand made soaps. Fragrances are different. I agree they aren't natural, but synthetics can (again, can link you to studies, papers etc - currently studying this subject) be more sustainable than "natural". Natural is a misconception especially when talking about oils as even they go through a chemical process to become oils. Unfortunately, it is the wrong information that most people seem to cling too.



I just realised I only copied the bottom paragraph, the first part of her post was going on about how bad liquid soap is, about parabens in soap (seriously, WTH) how you can't reuse the bottles etc. Anyway, second part of my response, I made two batches of HP and sent her a message offering to gift her some hot process soap. I included photos of the two batches I made. I will let them cure for a few weeks now.

She still hasn't responded to my DM but her friend commented on comment "that was b**chy"
One of my friends has child in the same class as the mum, and has kindly offered to pass on my gift. Which I will do after school holidays (another lockdown) and which may be verging on being a bit b**chy - you decide 

As you can see, I still don't do brevity.

Pink One:
Ingredients: Aqua, Olea Europaea (Olive) Fruit Oil, Cocos nucifera (Coconut) Oil, Caprylic/Capric Triglycerides (Fractionated Coconut Oil), Butyrospermum Parkii (Shea) Butter, Sodium Hydroxide, Glycine Soja (Soybean) Oil, Rosa Demascena (Rose Otto) Flower Distillate, Ricinus Communis (Castor) Oil, Camellia Oleifera Seed Oil, Tocopherol, Aniba Rosaeodora (Rosewood) Wood Oil, Rosa Demascena (Rose Otto) Flower Oil, Citrus Aurantium Amara Flower (Neroli) Oil,  Mica.









Blue/Green Ingredients: Aqua, Olea Europaea (Olive) Fruit Oil, Cocos nucifera (Coconut) Oil, Caprylic/Capric Triglycerides (Fractionated Coconut Oil), Butyrospermum Parkii (Shea) Butter, Sodium Hydroxide, Glycine Soja (Soybean) Oil, Ricinus Communis (Castor) Oil, Camellia Oleifera Seed Oil, Aniba Rosaeodora (Rosewood) Wood Oil, Citrus Aurantium Amara Flower (Neroli) Oil, Citrus aurantium bergamia (Bergamot) Fruit Oil, Pogostemon Cablin (Patchouli) Oil, Titanium Dioxide, Mica.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Gawd, that's awful, dealing with morons who can't take critique, and let no opportunity pass to abuse scientific language to superficially support their conspiracy-theory-level nonsense. You tried your best to keep diplomatic with your totally right “Cite sources or shut up” reaction. But don't waste too much time and life energy on such pigheads. They have deserved your ignorance, at best. There are so many nicer things to care about! I love these soaps – simple, but convincing, and judging from the ingredients, smelling gorgeous! I love your sleeve design (is it suffering from soap bar shrinkage, or were you deliberately generous with the circumference?)
And one question to your M&P soap. You mention that you're curing them – I have nowhere found advice to do so for DIY M&P, but I've found myself that they get a bit harder and sweat less if stored a few days after making (but I also didn't dig very deep into M&P recipes and everything further). What's your background for this? And duuuude, 10 kg is a LOT!


----------



## Angie Gail

Catscankim said:


> Yes 2024 lol. Funny...I was typing this correction, and I typed 2014 again lol. You all would have thought I was nuts that I couldn't figure out what was wrong with my soap after using 7 year old gm lol.
> 
> @Angie Gail and @Misschief I left em on my kitchen counter. Just got home from work and my house smells like something died in it and tried to cover up the smell with lavender lol. I will give them a couple more days (in a closed off room lol) and see what happens. I don't have high hopes though. Its pretty potent lol.


It took a couple of weeks at least before my batch started to smell better so you may want to give it a while.


----------



## Angie Gail

Zing said:


> LOL!  A friend of a friend just ordered a loaf of soap (any design, anise eo, no exfoliants) -- "and a couple of those lotion lumps."  I'm still laughing!!


Lotion Lumps; isn't that a Fergie song? 

"My lumps, my lumps, 
My lovely lotion lumps!"


----------



## AliOop

ResolvableOwl said:


> And one question to your M&P soap. You mention that you're curing them – I have nowhere found advice to do so for DIY M&P, but I've found myself that they get a bit harder and sweat less if stored a few days after making (but I also didn't dig very deep into M&P recipes and everything further). What's your background for this?


I believe @cmzaha has some recommendations about curing M&P soap for a bit - can't remember the reasons but she had a successful soap business for years, so she knows her stuff.

Edited: after re-reading @Juggsy's post, and the part about the daughter coloring and scenting it later, I believe the reference is to curing homemade M&P base before actually using it as M&P.


----------



## Juggsy

ResolvableOwl said:


> Gawd, that's awful, dealing with morons who can't take critique, and let no opportunity pass to abuse scientific language to superficially support their conspiracy-theory-level nonsense. You tried your best to keep diplomatic with your totally right “Cite sources or shut up” reaction. But don't waste too much time and life energy on such pigheads. They have deserved your ignorance, at best. There are so many nicer things to care about! I love these soaps – simple, but convincing, and judging from the ingredients, smelling gorgeous! I love your sleeve design (is it suffering from soap bar shrinkage, or were you deliberately generous with the circumference?)
> And one question to your M&P soap. You mention that you're curing them – I have nowhere found advice to do so for DIY M&P, but I've found myself that they get a bit harder and sweat less if stored a few days after making (but I also didn't dig very deep into M&P recipes and everything further). What's your background for this? And duuuude, 10 kg is a LOT!



I usually do ignore but I let my emotions get the better of me. I know there's no point. There's a lot of mums in my area who spew crap they saw on FB. Critical thinking seems lacking in my area. 

Sleeve was put on by my 10 year old. I told her to keep it loose but didn't expect it to be so loose. It was only on a couple so could take photo anyway, normally only put sleeve on after cure. 

As for m&p, I made 2 X 5 kg batches. I got into it because of that book by Catherine Fallor, "Making Transparent Soaps." Sort of snowballed from there. But the formula I'm using I am pretty sure I got from here (when I was a lurker) maybe about 18 months ago. 
I don't cello wrap them (just put in Tupperware - seems to stop sweating a bit). I don't love m&p but I like to have a lot on hand for school holidays. There's between 13 - 24 kids on our street (depends on how many foster kids next door - up to 12) so on holidays I tend to do workshops with the kids (I used to be a teacher) so it's kinda up my alley. We do soap, bath bombs, body lotion, crafts, sports. It's like a mini vacation care.  I use the m&p in these sessions. It's safer for kids. They still wear safety gear but there's no lye fear. It's also good as it's an easy activity. They melt, colour, scent and pour. Last holidays I made 2.5kgs but it wasn't enough. So I made sure this time to have enough.  I tend to be excessive 

I can't remember the reason why it said to cure for a bit. I would have to go through my note books. I assumed it was to make it harder.


----------



## Zing

@Juggsy Your soaps are really beautiful -- except those carcinogens.


----------



## Juggsy

Zing said:


> @Juggsy Your soaps are really beautiful -- except those carcinogens.


Lol I have carcinogenic noodles too


----------



## CpnDouchette

I PIPED ROSES! Finally.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Juggsy said:


> I usually do ignore but I let my emotions get the better of me. I know there's no point. There's a lot of mums in my area who spew crap they saw on FB. Critical thinking seems lacking in my area.
> 
> Sleeve was put on by my 10 year old. I told her to keep it loose but didn't expect it to be so loose. It was only on a couple so could take photo anyway, normally only put sleeve on after cure.
> 
> As for m&p, I made 2 X 5 kg batches. I got into it because of that book by Catherine Fallor, "Making Transparent Soaps." Sort of snowballed from there. But the formula I'm using I am pretty sure I got from here (when I was a lurker) maybe about 18 months ago.
> I don't cello wrap them (just put in Tupperware - seems to stop sweating a bit). I don't love m&p but I like to have a lot on hand for school holidays. There's between 13 - 24 kids on our street (depends on how many foster kids next door - up to 12) so on holidays I tend to do workshops with the kids (I used to be a teacher) so it's kinda up my alley. We do soap, bath bombs, body lotion, crafts, sports. It's like a mini vacation care.  I use the m&p in these sessions. It's safer for kids. They still wear safety gear but there's no lye fear. It's also good as it's an easy activity. They melt, colour, scent and pour. Last holidays I made 2.5kgs but it wasn't enough. So I made sure this time to have enough.  I tend to be excessive
> 
> I can't remember the reason why it said to cure for a bit. I would have to go through my note books. I assumed it was to make it harder.


So nice of you do so many soap activities w/ the kiddo's .   Social media can be a blessing & a curse.


----------



## Juggsy

You know that sinking feeling you get because you do something wrong but it turns out okay. 

I accidentally grabbed zinc oxide instead of TD. Mixed with 



Peachy Clean Soap said:


> So nice of you do so many soap activities w/ the kiddo's .   Social media can be a blessing & a curse.


It keeps me occupied too.


----------



## VikingChick

@Juggsy I feel you. i work in the blood transfusion field, and there is SO MUCH ignorance, misinformation, and just plain stupidity out there about blood donation and transfusion. It’s so maddening to think that people believe the nonsense. I’ve engaged a few times, but mostly I have to just scroll on by.....but believe me, it takes a lot of discipline! (Something I’ve been working on for pretty much my entire adult life is biting my tongue!)


----------



## KiwiMoose

Whillow said:


> Oh that is an excellent idea for the containers.
> 
> Mine is 95% CO and 5% castor.  I actually use it at 5% SF (which was an accidental overlook on my part)  and I love them.  I pour it into a big PVC pipe, pop them in the fridge and then cut the next day although they are super hard at that point.  I also use lemongrass EO, Lemon EO and Lavender EO.  They smell dreamy.  I just rub the soap on my cloth and use it that way.  I like the container idea though.


We use these in NZ


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Another gadget that cries for being 3D-printed … or use a tea egg with soap scraps/shreds in it?


----------



## Juggsy

VikingChick said:


> @Juggsy I feel you. i work in the blood transfusion field, and there is SO MUCH ignorance, misinformation, and just plain stupidity out there about blood donation and transfusion. It’s so maddening to think that people believe the nonsense. I’ve engaged a few times, but mostly I have to just scroll on by.....but believe me, it takes a lot of discipline! (Something I’ve been working on for pretty much my entire adult life is biting my tongue!)


 so hard isn't it, something I'm always working on and fail at on occasion. As I learn more about cosmetic chemistry, I swear the madder I get at people who don't think critically. Always been a believer in reading and researching.


KiwiMoose said:


> We use these in NZ


Omg!! I have one that's like 50 years old. I thought it was for the laundry.  I got it as a hand me down, it's ancient.. . I'm going to have to clean it up a bit now.  For the kitchen I just use stainless steel pump filled with HP Castile Liquid Soap & D.Limonene terpene/isolate. I honestly thought that thing was for old sunshine soap (as a kiwi I'm sure you know it) but I didn't understand why you'd put it in a cage ,
This made my day, which can only get better when they deliver my new Bosch washing machine.

On that, and off topic, but who makes their own laundry detergent.

I tried soap nuts but wasn't happy with results. I've seen some formulas in Flick's textbooks. I have a few. But I've not been game enough. I could easily make a liquid out of few surfactants I have but would prefer powder.

Only thing I'm really still buying.
I'd assume I'd use sodium percarbonate but % ?

Edit:
I searched the forum and the general consensus seems to be that commercial is better. ??


----------



## The_Phoenix

KiwiMoose said:


> We use these in NZ


I have never heard of such a...contraption. So, you fill your sink up with water, swish the encased soap in the water to release soap/suds, and proceed with washing?


----------



## Juggsy

The_Phoenix said:


> I have never heard of such a...contraption. So, you fill your sink up with water, swish the encased soap in the water to release soap/suds, and proceed with washing?


Well I would assume so. My mum gave me mine and I just rang her about this. As I was in stitches about the one in my laundry. My DP thought it was a for crumpets on the fire. 

 She said her mother used to use it with laundry. Even growing up we had old style aggregation washer - one by hand - I was terrified of the big concrete rollers that clothes for put through to squeeze out water. 

My mum said in Australia, we used those in laundry more than kitchen. She said in the kitchen her mum hand soap in a crocheted sack that the soap fitted into and it was tied to tap. 

This would have been late 40s and 50s back when everyone in in Australia had vegetable gardens. Mum was born in 46.


----------



## Zing

Let's see here, what soapy thang have I NOT done today?  I posted photos of yesterday's soap, Latest alternating wall pour .  I received an order.  And I made my third batch of soap in 5 days! Still doin' the alternating wall pour.  Love the minimum dishes but yet it still looks like 'fancy soap.'


----------



## The_Phoenix

Juggsy said:


> Well I would assume so. My mum gave me mine and I just rang her about this. As I was in stitches about the one in my laundry. My DP thought it was a for crumpets on the fire.
> 
> She said her mother used to use it with laundry. Even growing up we had old style aggregation washer - one by hand - I was terrified of the big concrete rollers that clothes for put through to squeeze out water.
> 
> My mum said in Australia, we used those in laundry more than kitchen. She said in the kitchen her mum hand soap in a crocheted sack that the soap fitted into and it was tied to tap.
> 
> This would have been late 40s and 50s back when everyone in in Australia had vegetable gardens. Mum was born in 46.


You are a good storyteller. 

We, too, used something that looked like this to bake stuffed toast over a campfire.


----------



## Juggsy

The_Phoenix said:


> You are a good storyteller.
> 
> We, too, used something that looked like this to bake stuffed toast over a campfire.


Nah. I just lack brevity and write how I talk - aka verbal diarrhoea (I live with a mostly autistic family 2 outta 3 kids plus partner - and they don't like talking)


----------



## KiwiMoose

The_Phoenix said:


> I have never heard of such a...contraption. So, you fill your sink up with water, swish the encased soap in the water to release soap/suds, and proceed with washing?


Yes indeedy.  And Yes @Juggsy - it was for 'sunlight' soap in the old days. Mum had one too and that's what we used for washing dishes back in the 60s and 70s.  They're very retro but they're making a comeback with the move away from plastic bottles.
Luckily for us, we got our first dishwasher when i was about 10 years old (mid 1970s) so didn't use it again after that.  My DH tells me I was very privileged, as most of my generation didn't have a dishwasher until at least the 80s, if not later.


----------



## The_Phoenix

KiwiMoose said:


> Yes indeedy.  And Yes @Juggsy - it was for 'sunlight' soap in the old days. Mum had one too and that's what we used for washing dishes back in the 60s and 70s.  They're very retro but they're making a comeback with the move away from plastic bottles.
> Luckily for us, we got our first dishwasher when i was about 10 years old (mid 1970s) so didn't use it again after that.  My DH tells me I was very privileged, as most of my generation didn't have a dishwasher until at least the 80s, if not later.


This is so interesting! Is there a push in NZ to move away from plastic? I don't see it happening here.

I didn't have a dishwasher until I was 29.  

I made another batch of watermelon soap. Even my hubby is counting down the days for when they are cured. Also added a few soaps to my website. My sesame seed soap is finally all done curing (well, I suppose they are never really done curing). It is spectacular. Definitely need to reserve a few bars for myself. Fragranced with Bay Rum.


----------



## Tara_H

ResolvableOwl said:


> Another gadget that cries for being 3D-printed … or use a tea egg with soap scraps/shreds in it?


So, how long until you order your printer?


----------



## KiwiMoose

The_Phoenix said:


> This is so interesting! Is there a push in NZ to move away from plastic? I don't see it happening here.


 Huh? I thought it was world-wide? You guys have at least stopped providing plastic bags in all your stores though right?


----------



## Vicki C

Catscankim said:


> I was talking to a neuro dr one day (not about you lol), and we were discussing weird things that the body does.
> 
> He said that the reason some ppl pass out at the sight of their own blood is a very primitive reaction of their brain...you see YOUR blood, your brain interprets this as “omg i am loosing blood, we must get closer to the floor/ground to avoid injury and death” lol.
> 
> So its not drama causing you to feel faint and lie down, its your brains completely normal reaction and its trying to save your life lol


Thank you @Catscankim! Now I feel like less of a drama queen. My dumb fingernail is still growing out, I’ll spare you the gross details but it’s been a nuisance.


----------



## Vicki C

KiwiMoose said:


> Huh? I thought it was world-wide? You guys have at least stopped providing plastic bags in all your stores though right?


Ummm… no. Not in the US.


----------



## Jersey Girl

violets2217 said:


> So, today I got ready to to make my biggest batch yet! I’m trying out my T&S slab mold.. I joined a Facebook soap traders group… didn’t realize that was a thing. They have a big group trade/challenge coming up with a space galaxy theme. I need only ten bars… but I thought hey, why not make 40 instead. So I’m using all my soap balls I’ve collected for planets and chopped up some white soap shavings for stars. I found some soap embed swirly things I piped when I was practicing & I might put those on top. This soap is gonna be so extra…. I’m kinda scared!



Ooooooh...a soap traders group!  I need to join. That sounds like fun!


----------



## violets2217

Jersey Girl said:


> Ooooooh...a soap traders group!  I need to join. That sounds like fun!


I just joined and thought what the heck! Nothing to lose…well, except 10 bars of soap… but we will see!
Soap Traders
I’m hoping to get some bath & body products in the trade event coming up! I’m kinda excited!


----------



## The_Phoenix

KiwiMoose said:


> Huh? I thought it was world-wide? You guys have at least stopped providing plastic bags in all your stores though right?


The US gives it lip service but it would require a huge change in behavior. The volume of plastic water bottles people go through…and Starbucks plastic coffee cups… The plastics industry has a very powerful lobbying organization. The plastic industry is worth $400 billion dollars. T’will not go gently into the good night of cleaning up our planet’s plastics problem.


----------



## SPowers

KiwiMoose said:


> Huh? I thought it was world-wide? You guys have at least stopped providing plastic bags in all your stores though right?



In Canada we have to pay if we want plastic bags.  I won't do it just on principle but many still do.


----------



## SPowers

I unmolded my Pumpkin Latte soap and so far so good... will wait a bit to cut it.   Will post pics when cut.

I unmolded it and I'm quite happy with it.  The first 2 pics are the ones just made - the 2nd one is the one from last year.


----------



## AliOop

KiwiMoose said:


> Huh? I thought it was world-wide? You guys have at least stopped providing plastic bags in all your stores though right?


Many states had banned them, and then when the pandemic hit, they reversed the ban bc they would not touch our bags nor let us bag our own groceries. Since the paper supply chain was disrupted, plastic bags became the norm again. I’m just now allowed to bring my own bags to the stores again, except our Costco still won’t touch anyone’s reusable bags, despite the fact that their employees are still masked and gloved.


----------



## The_Phoenix

KiwiMoose said:


> Huh? I thought it was world-wide? You guys have at least stopped providing plastic bags in all your stores though right?


I should note that plastic bags are available FOR SALE in grocery stores. If you don’t bring your own bags, they are $.10/bag. Plenty of people, I observe, don’t bring their own bags. I wonder how many of those plastic bags they have at home? When COVID was really bad, you couldn’t bring your own bags into most stores. Some allowed you to but you had to bag your own groceries, which I didn’t mind.

But plastic bags in grocery stores are still available. Want to know why? Because of the lobbying group i mentioned.


----------



## KimW

KiwiMoose said:


> Huh? I thought it was world-wide? You guys have at least stopped providing plastic bags in all your stores though right?


Sorry I had to laugh.  We Americans.  I love my country and my people, but we can be a rather insubordinate and stubborn lot.  I've seen the stories from CA about no plastic straws and such and I can tell you from talking with my relatives and friends throughout most of the states, the rest of us read about such things in wonder.  I WILL say that I dislike the waste of plastic bags, and all things plastic, so we don't buy bottled water, I buy only plastic bowls/etc that will last and that are recyclable, and I sew and use my own shopping bags.  Wally World hates me.  They get so confused with packing a sewn bag - that's the same size as their bags and with loops that fit over the plastic bag hooks - they usually just start piling up my stuff on top of the bag carousel.  That is, after they've looked at me sideways for a good few moments.  Some will even toss my fabric bag into my cart (yep) and start loading my groceries in plastic bags.  Of course, then a civilized tussle begins with me taking everything out of the plastic and putting it into the fabric and sometimes even turning on the "Mom" voice.  hmmmmm - I guess this bothers me more than I thought!  LOL  yeah - I don't see the US getting away from being a plastic nation anytime soon.


----------



## AliOop

@The_Phoenix the bag surcharge is a state-by-state thing. They give out plastic bags freely here in Idaho. But my friend who works in the grocery business said that disruption to the paper supply for paper bags has caused a spike in the plastic bag usage. 

I personally can’t stand plastic grocery bags. Environmental concerns aside, they are flimsy, difficult to carry without spilling, and then pile up around the house bc we have no plastic bag recycling here.

And I have a huge stock of wonderful insulated bags that used to come free with our grass-fed meat orders. They hold more food, are easier to carry, stand up in the back of the car, and keep food cold. I’m pretty pushy about using those - even at Walmart. @KimW the key to avoiding the misguided clerks is to use their self-checkout line.


----------



## KimW

AliOop said:


> @The_Phoenix the bag surcharge is a state-by-state thing. They give out plastic bags freely here in Idaho. But my friend who works in the grocery business said that disruption to the paper supply for paper bags has caused a spike in the plastic bag usage.
> 
> I personally can’t stand plastic grocery bags. Environmental concerns aside, they are flimsy, difficult to carry without spilling, and then pile up around the house bc we have no plastic bag recycling here.
> 
> And I have a huge stock of wonderful insulated bags that used to come free with our grass-fed meat orders. They hold more food, are easier to carry, stand up in the back of the car, and keep food cold. I’m pretty pushy about using those - even at Walmart. @KimW the key to avoiding the misguided clerks is to use their self-checkout line.


Yes...except...the chip on my card doesn't work anymore so I have to use the staffed check-outs!  Oh the calamity!


----------



## AliOop

KimW said:


> Yes...except...the chip on my card doesn't work anymore so I have to use the staffed check-outs!  Oh the calamity!


You could order a new card, but I guess that would also create plastic waste. A dilemma indeed.


----------



## The_Phoenix

AliOop said:


> @The_Phoenix the bag surcharge is a state-by-state thing. They give out plastic bags freely here in Idaho. But my friend who works in the grocery business said that disruption to the paper supply for paper bags has caused a spike in the plastic bag usage.
> 
> I personally can’t stand plastic grocery bags. Environmental concerns aside, they are flimsy, difficult to carry without spilling, and then pile up around the house bc we have no plastic bag recycling here.
> 
> And I have a huge stock of wonderful insulated bags that used to come free with our grass-fed meat orders. They hold more food, are easier to carry, stand up in the back of the car, and keep food cold. I’m pretty pushy about using those - even at Walmart. @KimW the key to avoiding the misguided clerks is to use their self-checkout line.


Need to get me an insulated bag.
I use these: I use these.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Single-use plastics
					

EU rules on single-use plastics (SUPs) to fight against marine litter and plastic pollution.




					ec.europa.eu
				




Just heard in the news – entry into force just the day after tomorrow.


----------



## Misschief

KiwiMoose said:


> Huh? I thought it was world-wide? You guys have at least stopped providing plastic bags in all your stores though right?


Not here. They do charge for bags and the bags are mostly biodegradable in the major grocery chains. There is a push to ban them but it hasn't succeeded yet.


----------



## The_Phoenix

KimW said:


> I love my country and my people, but we can be a rather insubordinate and stubborn lot.  I've seen the stories from CA about no plastic straws and such and I can tell you from talking with my relatives and friends throughout most of the states, the rest of us read about such things in wonder.  I WILL say that I dislike the waste of plastic bags, and all things plastic, so we don't buy bottled water, I buy only plastic bowls/etc that will last and that are recyclable, and I sew and use my own shopping bags.  Wally World hates me I don't see the US getting away from being a plastic nation anytime soon.


I know people who won’t use reusable bags out of spite. And I’ve experienced not nice people in grocery stores who get quite heated when they have to pay for bags, which boggles the mind because it’s been this way for years now.

Don’t even get me started on the straw thing.


----------



## MrsZ

@KiwiMoose 

  Here in Oklahoma, plastic bags are free to everyone. At Walmart, the checker often puts a single item in the bag, then double bags it. And locally we don't have a recycling service, so many times they are just thrown away. I save mine and put them in a recycling bin that Walmart sometimes has set up.

But EVERYTHING comes in plastic that just gets thrown away here.


----------



## Misschief

Well, that is one of the slowest moving soaps I've encountered in a long time! I made a big batch (for me) of Gardener's Hand Soap, made primarily with beef tallow. An hour after pouring, it's still too liquid to do my signature tops. It took nearly half an hour to get to trace, never mind medium trace. My fragrances may have slowed things down, too (tobacco, bay rum, and anise). I must remember this next time I want to do any colour play.


----------



## amd

MrsZ said:


> Here in Oklahoma, plastic bags are free to everyone. At Walmart, the checker often puts a single item in the bag, then double bags it. And locally we don't have a recycling service, so many times they are just thrown away. I save mine and put them in a recycling bin that Walmart sometimes has set up.
> 
> But EVERYTHING comes in plastic that just gets thrown away here.


Samesies for South Dakota, unless it's a chainwide directive such as Whole Foods and Aldi. Speaking of... we're getting an Aldi in my town! I was rather amused when people were so excited, but then once they found out it's a bring-your-own-bag-or-pay-for-one deal, suddenly they're like "we don't need this kind of store in our town, we're not fancy." I'm still waiting for some of the stores to allow your own bags back into the stores - most of them won't allow it due to Covid restrictions.

My soapy thing was last night I spent waaaay too long designing two sugar scrub labels.


----------



## The_Phoenix

Cutting my second batch of watermelon soap. I’ve been formulating an excess of every batch to put into little cavity molds for use as hand soaps. My plan is to make resin soap dishes to include on my website. Aren’t they cute?!?!?!

Making whipped body butter using a different process. Hoping it works better than the melt/freeze/whip process. I’ll report more once this batch is in their jars.

I’m almost out of lye. Tomorrow a 50 pound bucket is due to arrive. I’ve only ever ordered small 2-pound containers of lye. Sorta feels like going from a Chihuahua to a Burnese Mountain Dog.


----------



## MrsZ

amd said:


> Samesies for South Dakota, unless it's a chainwide directive such as Whole Foods and Aldi. Speaking of... we're getting an Aldi in my town! I was rather amused when people were so excited, but then once they found out it's a bring-your-own-bag-or-pay-for-one deal, suddenly they're like "we don't need this kind of store in our town, we're not fancy." I'm still waiting for some of the stores to allow your own bags back into the stores - most of them won't allow it due to Covid restrictions.
> 
> My soapy thing was last night I spent waaaay too long designing two sugar scrub labels.


I LOVE Aldi! We have one in our town.


----------



## Zing

Ooh, don't even get me started on plastic!!  I find most store clerks are OBSESSED with giving me as many plastic bags as possible even when I ask for paper.  I use my dad voice, "Paper only, no plastic please."  Then I have to repeat that like 5 times and have to take items out of plastic bags.  

New Zealand sounds like paradise what with the women's suffrage, anti-plastic campaign, COVID prevention, etc.  And do I remember right that there is a fantastic artist there specializing in mesmerizing painted rocks and artisan soap?

@amd -- Mrs. Zing is a huge Aldi booster!!  She buys Aldi brand brownies mix.  A friend who is a renowned pastry chef (like you can't believe your eyes and taste buds top of the line incredible) begged Mrs. Zing for her brownie recipe!  Aldi's quality has noticeably greatly improved in the last decade.


----------



## amd

Zing said:


> She buys Aldi brand brownies mix.


I'll check those out when ours opens, right now they're still moving dirt around, so likely won't open until next spring... construction moves a bit slower in South Dakota, but you knew that. Hey, I wanted to ask you what you thought of the soaps that you got at Sweet Grass Soapery when you over my way (and, ahem, didn't call). I bought a bar from her two years ago, my husband wound up using it. He quite liked it (dang him anyways).


----------



## KiwiMoose

SPowers said:


> I unmolded my Pumpkin Latte soap and so far so good... will wait a bit to cut it.   Will post pics when cut.
> 
> I unmolded it and I'm quite happy with it.  The first 2 pics are the ones just made - the 2nd one is the one from last year.
> 
> View attachment 59083
> 
> 
> View attachment 59084
> 
> 
> View attachment 59085


These are beautiful!  And I always thought you lived in Windsor, UK (hence the queen avatar).  I went through Windsor castle when I was over there.  But nooooo - you're in Canada?


----------



## KiwiMoose

The_Phoenix said:


> Cutting my second batch of watermelon soap. I’ve been formulating an excess of every batch to put into little cavity molds for use as hand soaps. My plan is to make resin soap dishes to include on my website. Aren’t they cute?!?!?!
> 
> Making whipped body butter using a different process. Hoping it works better than the melt/freeze/whip process. I’ll report more once this batch is in their jars.
> 
> I’m almost out of lye. Tomorrow a 50 pound bucket is due to arrive. I’ve only ever ordered small 2-pound containers of lye. Sorta feels like going from a Chihuahua to a Burnese Mountain Dog.
> View attachment 59081
> View attachment 59082


I never thought of making little ones like that - but I have those molds so I think I will!  How cute!  I've had watermelon FO sitting here for God knows how long waiting to be used.


----------



## The_Phoenix

KiwiMoose said:


> I never thought of making little ones like that - but I have those molds so I think I will!  How cute!  I've had watermelon FO sitting here for God knows how long waiting to be used.


I originally bought the cavity mold that I used for these little soaps to make shampoo bars. But shampoo bars have not been kind to me. *sigh* 

Yay! Can't wait to see your little soaps!


----------



## The_Phoenix

SPowers said:


> I unmolded my Pumpkin Latte soap and so far so good... will wait a bit to cut it.   Will post pics when cut.
> 
> I unmolded it and I'm quite happy with it.  The first 2 pics are the ones just made - the 2nd one is the one from last year.
> 
> View attachment 59083
> 
> 
> View attachment 59084
> 
> 
> View attachment 59085


I bet they smell yummy. 

I will soon be testing a new pumpkin FO. It is very very dark OOB. Did you add FO to the top layer?


----------



## Misschief

The_Phoenix said:


> I originally bought the cavity mold that I used for these little soaps to make shampoo bars. But shampoo bars have not been kind to me. *sigh*
> 
> Yay! Can't wait to see your little soaps!


I almost always have a little bit of batter left from each batch and use the small cavity molds for that leftover. My customers love them as guest soaps or small hostess gifts. And the kids love them, too. They fit better in small hands.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Tara_H said:


> So, how long until you order your printer?


Dunno. I'm feeling quite comfortable right now, being the one smart-a** rambling, but not wasting my own filament. 



The_Phoenix said:


> My plan it to make resin soap dishes to include in my website.


Is resin soap posing special requirements to dishes?


----------



## KiwiMoose

Today I made a OPW with library FO. Charcoal, bronze and natural tones. Was gonna call it ‘man cave’ but then changed it to ‘Lion’s Den’. We’ll see when cut:



yesterday I made some Green Tea syndet shampoo bars in @The_Phoenix’s cavity molds


----------



## VikingChick

@KiwiMoose i have one I call Man Cave! It’s whiskey & leather.


----------



## KiwiMoose

VikingChick said:


> @KiwiMoose i have one I call Man Cave! It’s whiskey & leather.


We obviously have the same kinda thinking.  'Library' in itself doesn't sound very good as a soap name I don't think.


----------



## Zing

KiwiMoose said:


> We obviously have the same kinda thinking.  'Library' in itself doesn't sound very good as a soap name I don't think.


Mmm, just my 2 cents, but anything with "whiskey" in the name, I'm buyin' it!  I'm a big reader but, really, 'library' vs 'whiskey'?  No contest.  Daddy loves his Jack.


----------



## The_Phoenix

KiwiMoose said:


> We obviously have the same kinda thinking.  'Library' in itself doesn't sound very good as a soap name I don't think.


A library FO I used a few weeks ago accelerated. My design was supposed to resemble pages of a book but instead of the originally planned name of “Book Nerd” I rebranded it “Rorschach.”  So how about “Book Nerd” or something fun like that. Or “Book Worm?” 

I’m determined to execute on my original design idea though.


----------



## Catscankim

KimW said:


> Yes...except...the chip on my card doesn't work anymore so I have to use the staffed check-outs!  Oh the calamity!


If you reinsert the chip card three (failed) times, then it lets you swipe with the magnetic stripe


----------



## Juggsy

The_Phoenix said:


> Cutting my second batch of watermelon soap. I’ve been formulating an excess of every batch to put into little cavity molds for use as hand soaps. My plan is to make resin soap dishes to include on my website. Aren’t they cute?!?!?!
> 
> Making whipped body butter using a different process. Hoping it works better than the melt/freeze/whip process. I’ll report more once this batch is in their jars.


Cute indeed. 

Would that be cold whipping - like for example with shea and ipm etc. I've done a few cold emulsions with body butters and lotions, it was a new process for me, but I do like it. It's Friday, it's formulation day (most days are theory in the morning, mid afternoon prac work, then after dinner etc, it's back to the reading textbooks) but Fridays, I spend the whole day just formulating, tweaking and playing. Love it so much. 

So, I have been formulating today (so much - too much to post). I took the melt and pour slabs out of the cupboard today. Looking at them now, I'm realising they aren't going to be transparent, must be the oils. Much whiter in photos though because of flash. Rainy day here. Dark and rainy.


Also realised that they are going to bloody hard to cut. Dear me. I know you can't see the cardboard marks when they are melted but I think I will go back to smaller 2.5kg batches as I had to pick cardboard off the bottom of these. Normally I just use old icecream containers.  They have a slight yellow/green tinge. I DO NOT HAVE A KNIFE wide enough. Will not use cereal boxes again. lol. Any suggestions on how I can cut. Do you think a pizza wheel would work?


----------



## Catscankim

Well, what started as an inspiration from Tree Marie Soapworks for the teardrop soap, ended up being a drop swirl in a ts mold. There was nothing wrong other than being tired lol

I had everything measured out…then im looking at the squeeze bottles and four bowls of colored soap and didnt feel like doing it anymore. I even had the pipettes cut and fit on the tops already!. Next time.

btw…i really hate my ts mold. It bows out too much, and i cant figure out what width to cut them.

i have all kinds of stuff propping the sides up to keep it straight. I just know im gonna cut and they are gonna look like violins.


----------



## Tara_H

Catscankim said:


> I just know im gonna cut and they are gonna look like violins.


If you can't beat 'em, join 'em?









						On Wednesdays We Wear Pink. Art Print by Giulia Bianchi | Pink quotes, Pastel pink aesthetic, Pink
					

Feb 5, 2020 - Buy On Wednesdays We Wear Pink. Art Print by Giulia Bianchi. Worldwide shipping available at Society6.com. Just one of millions of high quality products available.




					pin.it


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Juggsy said:


> I DO NOT HAVE A KNIFE wide enough. Will not use cereal boxes again. lol. Any suggestions on how I can cut. Do you think a pizza wheel would work?


Not my first choice. You could use your longest knife and cut just up to the middle, and then agaain from the other side. Or repeatedly cut away the corners diagonally until the remaining chunk is small enough to be cut regularly. Or put it into a large baking pan and put it in the oven on lowest heat until it's melted, and prepare smaller, microwave-friendlier moulds to cast it into. Or (to pick up the violin topic) use a wire or handheld wire cutter (like for clay) to cut it into pieces.
But when it's rainy, not the best weather to handle M&P anyway.


----------



## Juggsy

ResolvableOwl said:


> Or (to pick up the violin topic) use a wire or handheld wire cutter (like for clay) to cut it into pieces.
> But when it's rainy, not the best weather to handle M&P anyway.


That's what I did. I posted my comment went back into the kitchen and darling 10year old was standing there with a roll of wire. Why didn't I think of that  cut and have 8 kids coming Monday if lockdown ends to make soap. 10yr old currently grating up older cp soap for confetti.


----------



## VikingChick

Zing said:


> Mmm, just my 2 cents, but anything with "whiskey" in the name, I'm buyin' it!  I'm a big reader but, really, 'library' vs 'whiskey'?  No contest.  Daddy loves his Jack.


It smells so good! The combination of the two FOs almost smell buttery. Problem, they both accelerate. My most recent attempt looks more like a peanut butter cup than anything resembling whiskey & leather!  (I was trying to swirl brown & tan but it turned into tan blobs inside a brown loaf.) I’m sticking with these FOs though, bc I love them...stubborn person that I am.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

If I had to decide between whisky and peanut butter, I'd choose the peanut butter … stubborn person that I am.


----------



## The_Phoenix

Juggsy said:


> Cute indeed.
> 
> Would that be cold whipping - like for example with shea and ipm etc. I've done a few cold emulsions with body butters and lotions, it was a new process for me, but I do like it. It's Friday, it's formulation day (most days are theory in the morning, mid afternoon prac work, then after dinner etc, it's back to the reading textbooks) but Fridays, I spend the whole day just formulating, tweaking and playing. Love it so much.
> 
> So, I have been formulating today (so much - too much to post). I took the melt and pour slabs out of the cupboard today. Looking at them now, I'm realising they aren't going to be transparent, must be the oils. Much whiter in photos though because of flash. Rainy day here. Dark and rainy.
> 
> 
> Also realised that they are going to bloody hard to cut. Dear me. I know you can't see the cardboard marks when they are melted but I think I will go back to smaller 2.5kg batches as I had to pick cardboard off the bottom of these. Normally I just use old icecream containers.  They have a slight yellow/green tinge. I DO NOT HAVE A KNIFE wide enough. Will not use cereal boxes again. lol. Any suggestions on how I can cut. Do you think a pizza wheel would work?
> View attachment 59094
> View attachment 59096


I went into yesterday’s whipped body butter using the cold method. Meaning, I melt my hard butters EXCEPT the Shea. Then I add my melted hard butters and liquid oils (and vit E) to the Shea, then whip. However, made one adjustment. I instead melted my hard butters, added that to the Shea, then put the whole bowl over a big pot of boiling water. An awkward double boiler. Stirred the fats until the Shea was completely melted and not a speck of unmelted Shea was detected. I stirred the fats the whole time to speed up the process. 

Then I added the liquid oils. Instead of putting the bowl in the fridge or freezer, I used my whip attachment and used the lowest setting to stir the fats. Put a few ice packs around the bowl to help cool it down slowly. When I noticed the fats got cloudy and creamy, I put the bowl in the fridge for five minutes.

I took it out and whipped for five minutes, back in the fridge. When it became fluffier, I added my FO and whipped, stopping here and there to stir with my spatula and scrape the bottom and sides.

Refrigerate again (because the FO loosened the mixture up) for five minutes and whipped to the desired texture. The whip/refrigerate/whip/refrigerate/whip refrigerate made for a perfectly smooth, light, fluffy, and though the process still took a long time, I didn’t have to mess with that annoying step where you have to break through a frozen hunk of fats.

And there isn’t the slightest grannies to the body butter. The last batch I made was grainy and lentil sized hunks of Shea remained. Knowing what I know now about soaping with Shea, and how important it is to melt it just so to avoid stearic spots, this will be my go-to method. 

Does that all make sense?


----------



## The_Phoenix

ResolvableOwl said:


> Dunno. I'm feeling quite comfortable right now, being the one smart-a** rambling, but not wasting my own filament.
> 
> 
> Is resin soap posing special requirements to dishes?


I posted a cool soap dish I purchased at an antique shop. The vessel is very narrow and my normal bars of soap would sit much too awkwardly in the dish. These little round soaps would be a better fit and would not detract from the beauty of the dish.


----------



## KimW

Catscankim said:


> If you reinsert the chip card three (failed) times, then it lets you swipe with the magnetic stripe


Yes, yes, indeed - but that no workie on the "self scan" stations.   At least it doesn't at our Wally World.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Cut my Lion’s Den, Man Cave, Book Worm soap. Dunno what the scent is yet - it still smells like perm solution.


----------



## MrsZ

It's not the best picture, but I cut my peppermint tea tree stripe soap. I watched a video that showed how to do the stripes, but can't find it again, so I have no idea what the technique is called.

I really need to figure out how to take good pictures.


----------



## Juggsy

The_Phoenix said:


> I went into yesterday’s whipped body butter using the cold method. Meaning, I melt my hard butters EXCEPT the Shea. Then I add my melted hard butters and liquid oils (and vit E) to the Shea, then whip. However, made one adjustment. I instead melted my hard butters, added that to the Shea, then put the whole bowl over a big pot of boiling water. An awkward double boiler. Stirred the fats until the Shea was completely melted and not a speck of unmelted Shea was detected. I stirred the fats the whole time to speed up the process.
> 
> Then I added the liquid oils. Instead of putting the bowl in the fridge or freezer, I used my whip attachment and used the lowest setting to stir the fats. Put a few ice packs around the bowl to help cool it down slowly. When I noticed the fats got cloudy and creamy, I put the bowl in the fridge for five minutes.
> 
> I took it out and whipped for five minutes, back in the fridge. When it became fluffier, I added my FO and whipped, stopping here and there to stir with my spatula and scrape the bottom and sides.
> 
> Refrigerate again (because the FO loosened the mixture up) for five minutes and whipped to the desired texture. The whip/refrigerate/whip/refrigerate/whip refrigerate made for a perfectly smooth, light, fluffy, and though the process still took a long time, I didn’t have to mess with that annoying step where you have to break through a frozen hunk of fats.
> 
> And there isn’t the slightest grannies to the body butter. The last batch I made was grainy and lentil sized hunks of Shea remained. Knowing what I know now about soaping with Shea, and how important it is to melt it just so to avoid stearic spots, this will be my go-to method.
> 
> Does that all make sense?


Yep makes perfect sense (to me, anyway).

I'm not a huge fan of body butter, although I love making it, but we were given an excerise to make a cold whipped (no heating, no fridge or freezer).




There's no lumps or graininess it's beautiful. As such simple ingredients. I used Shea, safflower, ipm, vitamin e in original exercise but have since been playing and have done this no fridge cold whipped with different oils. Didn't not think it would be stable but I do not suppose the ACCDS or IPCS would have it in their coursework if it wasn't.
Haven't tried it with other butters (suggested was tucuma and Kokum butters would be good subs, mango would be good too)
If you want to try it, let me know, I'll pass on the formula. From memory it was about 70% butter and 30% oils (subtract a bit for addition of vit E and EOs).

I think my usual method is similar except I don't worry about the fridge.
I don't normally put in fridge when making normal body butter or whipped BBs. I make an emulsion first (don't necessarily always make anhydrous) and  I tend to switch between high sheer and low sheer whipping over an water/ice bath.


Oh I do used a whipped lotion as base for scrubs.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Juggsy said:


> Yep makes perfect sense (to me, anyway).
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of body butter, although I love making it, but we were given an excerise to make a cold whipped (no heating, no fridge or freezer).
> View attachment 59118
> 
> There's no lumps or graininess it's beautiful. As such simple ingredients. I used Shea, safflower, ipm, vitamin e in original exercise but have since been playing and have done this no fridge cold whipped with different oils. Didn't not think it would be stable but I do not suppose the ACCDS or IPCS would have it in their coursework if it wasn't.
> Haven't tried it with other butters (suggested was tucuma and Kokum butters would be good subs, mango would be good too)
> If you want to try it, let me know, I'll pass on the formula. From memory it was about 70% butter and 30% oils (subtract a bit for addition of vit E and EOs).
> 
> I think my usual method is similar except I don't worry about the fridge.
> I don't normally put in fridge when making normal body butter or whipped BBs. I make an emulsion first (don't necessarily always make anhydrous) and  I tend to switch between high sheer and low sheer whipping over an water/ice bath.
> 
> 
> Oh I do used a whipped lotion as base for scrubs.


----------



## earlene

Catching up on this thread. Plastics reduction & plastic shopping bags took up several pages here.  I am looking forward to the day when I can bring own bags into the stores again, although maybe I can and haven't realized it yet because I'm still watching out for mask wearing and haven't seen anyone bringing in their own bags yet. And the store that used to require bringing your own bags, has closed so I don't even have that as a gauge anymore.  

I spent most of my life in California, having been born & raised there.  The plastics bag bans began to slowly spread from town to town; not all towns banned them; it took some time to get to be a state-wide thing.  We moved here in 2005 and only one store required bring your own bags (Aldi - yay! - but sad, they left.)  In my travels of the United States, the plastics bags ban as well as the cost or no-added cost of bags was more of a local municipal rule or mandate than a state-wide mandate.  Stores that charged for plastic bags also charged for paper bags.  I tend to ask for paper unless I have run low on garbage bags to line my kitchen garbage can with.  But for the most part, I prefer to bring my own bags, and fill them myself.  I really do not like the way most baggers put my groceries into the bags.  They tend to be sloppy and seem to have no sense of how to properly bag so as to cause not damage to the things in the bottom of the bag.

 I was so disappointed when the stores refused to allow us to bring our own bags during CoVid lockdown; the rationale was that it created more work for them to clean the check-out area if our bags contaminated the bagging area (even in the self-checkout stations.)

I was shocked to see mention of Costco touching bags.  I have yet to shop in a Costco that bags any purchase (oh, well except in the Pharmacy area, and maybe the other non-grocery areas inside a Costco) and I have shopped at Costcos in several states.

But aside from that, yes we (the US) are making small strides to reduce packaging, but it really depends on the manufacturer, locale and customer base.  I don't think legislators at the national level seem to care all that much, for the most part anyway.  The collective mindset just isn't there yet.  I've seen more progress in some states than others, of course and that makes me hopeful.  

But also I find issue with the labeling of plastic as a "single-use" thing.  That is not necessarily true. I re-use all of my plastics, multiple times.  When I buy bottled water (like when I travel, for example), I re-use those bottles until they just can't be used anymore.  I wash them between use and re-fill with filtered water and drink from them in an ongoing effort to not waste plastic.  I only just recently purchased a metal bottle with a screw-on top because some of my plastic drinking bottles have deteriorated enough that I have to put one into the recycle bin.  I stopped using my straw-inserted metal cup because I kept knocking it over and spilling my drinks on stuff.  I also re-use plastic baggies.  Rarely is a plastic baggy a 'single-use' item in my household.  I wash them, sanitize them, hang them to dry & re-use them indefinitely. I've been doing this for at least 2 or 3 decades now.  Even plastic wrap is re-usable as for example, when I cut an onion and wrap it in Saran wrap, I use that same piece of plastic to re-wrap the onion the next several times I cut a bit off the onion until the onion is entirely used up.  Same with a brick of cheese; same piece of plastic wrap used until the brick of cheese is all gone.  The only time I would not re-use plastic wrap is if I wrapped meat in it, which I rarely do since I don't eat meat anyway.  But if I do wrap meat for my husband to eat later, that plastic does get tossed after a single use.

As far  as soapy things, I moved soap while doing housework.  Major clean-up going on here the past few days.  I moved two of my soap cutters to a new location where they may stay for awhile.  I am undecided, but they are easier access now.  In the process of moving things around to create better access, I spilled some infused almond oil and had big spot of oil on my front yesterday and didn't realize it for several hours.  It looked like a breastfeeding leak; ladies you know what I'm talking about.  At least it was a cheap camisole that I had also noticed had a hole in it, so not one of my more prized tops; so if the PS 80 doesn't get rid of the huge oil stain, I won't be too upset.  I can always cut it up & use it to polish furniture, another thing I've been doing this week.  With Hubby gone for 5 days, I was able to clear my lovely wooden table and oil the wood to a fine sheen.

Okay, that's enough out of me.  I want to make soap, but I have to finish applyng oil to the wooden dining room chairs so it can all soak in before Hubby comes back home on Monday.  And other housework.  But I do want to make soap sometime today or tomorrow; just haven't set it as a priority yet; I have to wait and find out if my injured hand (I fell yesterday and my hand is swollen and painful) can handle the kinds of actions soapmaking entails.  I can lift my water bottle, but I can't comfortably pour water from a pitcher into the water bottle using my right hand to pour the water.  I can carry an empty soap mold with some caution, but not confident that's going to cut it if I do make soap, so more evaluation of what I can manage is needed.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

KiwiMoose said:


> Cut my Lion’s Den, Man Cave, Book Worm soap. Dunno what the scent is yet - it still smells like perm solution.
> View attachment 59109


Looks great!  I love the color combination and it definitely feels more earth/nature inspired to me.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

earlene said:


> only one store required bring your own bags (Aldi - yay! - but sad, they left.)


It's really interesting to get an “outside perspective” on Aldi. Here in Germany where they originate, they have been pioneers in wrapping everything in plastic, banning glass bottles in favour of plastic, and an overall “American” neo-liberal discounter business optimisation/industrialisation attitude, decades ago. Identical floor plan for all stores, uniform product range, focus on cheap store brands etc. People only go to Aldi voluntarily because they have large parking lots for their unreasonably sized cars, or you're broke and can't spare the extra cents to buy your stuff in a “better” store. Aldi is proverbial for the bottom of the food chain. Their plastic bags are literal icons for poverty and the homeless.
Either I just have no conception how low the standards across the pond really are, or Aldi strategists have made some decisions to go more “premium” when expanding overseas.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

SPowers said:


> I unmolded my Pumpkin Latte soap and so far so good... will wait a bit to cut it.   Will post pics when cut.
> 
> I unmolded it and I'm quite happy with it.  The first 2 pics are the ones just made - the 2nd one is the one from last year.
> 
> View attachment 59083
> 
> 
> View attachment 59084
> 
> 
> View attachment 59085


Love your soap' Goodness your so creative w/ your soap! Truly.


----------



## The_Phoenix

KiwiMoose said:


>



Love this! My hubby says "birfday" instead of "birthday." It.is.adorable. My daughter, who gets a kick out of it, will make him repeat "birfday" over and over again.


----------



## Misschief

It's 11:30 a.m. and I've made three batches of soap this morning. First, one I call Dancing Waters, made with  Dancing Waters FO from Candora; second was a custom order for 20 bars of Oatmeal Milk & Honey. Third, and last for today, is the Lots of Clay from Humblebee & Me, scented with Nag Champa. All three soaps included goat milk because I have almost a litre to use up (I still have some in the freezer, too).

I'll post pics once I cut them. Now, it's time for something to eat. I'm hungry!! And then it's clean up time.


----------



## KimW

ResolvableOwl said:


> It's really interesting to get an “outside perspective” on Aldi. Here in Germany where they originate, they have been pioneers in wrapping everything in plastic, banning glass bottles in favour of plastic, and an overall “American” neo-liberal discounter business optimisation/industrialisation attitude, decades ago. Identical floor plan for all stores, uniform product range, focus on cheap store brands etc. People only go to Aldi voluntarily because they have large parking lots for their unreasonably sized cars, or you're broke and can't spare the extra cents to buy your stuff in a “better” store. Aldi is proverbial for the bottom of the food chain. Their plastic bags are literal icons for poverty and the homeless.
> Either I just have no conception how low the standards across the pond really are, or Aldi strategists have made some decisions to go more “premium” when expanding overseas.


Short on one American's opinion of Aldi.  I hate grocery shopping.  Real panic attacks and high anxiety.  It's ridiculous, really, but there's nothing I can do about it...except shop at Aldi.  Smaller stores, shorter aisles (I'm a shortie), and fewer choices.  I needed relish last week and there were all of two kinds and one brand: Sweet or Sour.   I'll take one, thanks.  I like not having to wade through the marketing hub-bub of so many different brands of everything.  Plus, over here perhaps the standards are lower in our grocery stores.  I know Oma does her shopping at several stores to find items that are of similar quality to what she grew up with - and she does love her some Aldi, btw.  Aldi brand food has never disappointed our palates, and it's usually better than many name brands, especially for things like cheeses and our few pre-packaged indulgences like frozen pizzas, AND it's a lot less expensive than other groceries - true here and when we were in the DC area.  A win win.  Coffee is the only Aldi brand item we haven't liked, but we're coffee snobs and get ours from Hawaii...so there's that.     
Now - back to soapy stuff!!!!


----------



## Vicki C

I have been experimenting with alkanet, indigo, turkey rhubarb, and madder. The photo below shows combinations of each of these. I have had zero luck with this indigo from Bramble Berry. [ETA by zero success” I mean I’m getting dull gray, no fun blues.] I’m going to try a different brand. The alkanet and rhubarb came out much paler than when I have used it in the past. Not sure why. The madder is smooth bedstraw roots I dug and dried for the garden challenge. It was much pinker earlier and has faded to a peachy rose color.








Also, in a big cleanup effort of my workspace I took a look at what I thought was distilled water and now see that it has magnesium sulfate, potassium bicarbonate and potassium chloride. It’s right there on the label, I obviously wasn’t paying careful attention.  I am not sure of the effect of these salts on my soap but I wonder if they contributed to trouble I was having with soda ash.


----------



## KimW

Bummer about the water, but appreciate the soapy info!


----------



## MrsZ

I just made my normal soap recipe, but replaced sweet almond oil with rice bran oil. I forgot that you shouldn't try a new FO at the same time as a major recipe change, so either rice bran oil moves far quicker than sweet almond, or my apricot FO accelerates. I don't know which, but I almost couldn't get it glopped into the mold! It smells good though.


----------



## AliOop

Had two friends over today; they wanted to learn how to make soap. They are both quite artistic and a tad OCD, so perfect soapmakers: they measured carefully, they were all about the PPE, etc.  Both definitely left hooked on the idea of making their own soap for so much less than the cost of hand-crafted soap in the local stores. I was going to make soap after they left, but am too tired.


----------



## norrysoaper

Test setup for my first craft show on Monday.


----------



## KimW

MrsZ said:


> I just made my normal soap recipe, but replaced sweet almond oil with rice bran oil. I forgot that you shouldn't try a new FO at the same time as a major recipe change, so either rice bran oil moves far quicker than sweet almond, or my apricot FO accelerates. I don't know which, but I almost couldn't get it glopped into the mold! It smells good though.


It's always so fun to experiment!  Hope we get to see pics, even if we can't smell the soap!  FWIW:  RBO does trace faster than most liquid oils I use, but I've never soaped with sweet almond oil.


----------



## MrsZ

KimW said:


> It's always so fun to experiment!  Hope we get to see pics, even if we can't smell the soap!  FWIW:  RBO does trace faster than most liquid oils I use, but I've never soaped with sweet almond oil.


It's good to know that RBO traces faster for you. I find sweet almond and olive oil to be about the same in my recipe. I will post pics tomorrow, but it's nothing fancy this time.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

I made M&P base yesterday, since some stupid challenge always demands that soap is made in the month of the challenge  … anyhow, I swapped regular palm oil for palm stearin in my work-in-progress M&P recipe, and the final result is already noticeably harder than the last times, a mere few hours after saponification.


Still not so happy about the mediocre clarity. The soap was formulated at 1% SF, and passes the zap test and clarity test. I might end up adding more propylene glycol and/or glycerol for other reasons as well (right now, I'm at 92% TOM polyol). Any advice welcome!
In any case it'll lie around for a few days anyway; a small re-melt test today already was less opaque.



Vicki C said:


> what I thought was distilled water and now see that it has magnesium sulfate, potassium bicarbonate and potassium chloride.


Potassium bicarbonate + chloride would be the secret shortcut to ZNSC faux sea water , weren't there the magnesium. I don't know by own experiments what to expect from added Mg, but I'd guess your lye solution is turbid? In the soap batter, Mg then would combine with fatty acid anions to form soap scum, that might clump into something similar to soda ash. In any case, the additions will eat up some lye, and impair SAP precision.


----------



## dibbles

ResolvableOwl said:


> I made M&P base yesterday, since some stupid challenge always demands that soap is made in the month of the challenge


If you are talking about this month's confetti challenge, only the base soap has to be made this month. The confetti part can be from older soaps/trimmings. Just to clarify for you if that is what your understanding was.


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

I cut my first successful batch of cold process soap.  I've made some great HP, but CP always seems to go wrong for me.  It came out beautiful this time!  Here's a pic- it's Fig and Honey.


----------



## earlene

ResolvableOwl said:


> It's really interesting to get an “outside perspective” on Aldi. Here in Germany where they originate, they have been pioneers in wrapping everything in plastic, banning glass bottles in favour of plastic, and an overall “American” neo-liberal discounter business optimisation/industrialisation attitude, decades ago. Identical floor plan for all stores, uniform product range, focus on cheap store brands etc. People only go to Aldi voluntarily because they have large parking lots for their unreasonably sized cars, or you're broke and can't spare the extra cents to buy your stuff in a “better” store. Aldi is proverbial for the bottom of the food chain. Their plastic bags are literal icons for poverty and the homeless.
> Either I just have no conception how low the standards across the pond really are, or Aldi strategists have made some decisions to go more “premium” when expanding overseas.



Well, that's an interesting perspective.  Only the poor, bottom of the food chain types, who drive oddly sized automobiles, eh?  What an insult to the loyal customers!

Aldi carries my favorite bread for certain sandwiches.  Unfortunately when the pandemic hit, that bread became scarce and then the loaves were packaged as half-loaves and sold at the same original price as the whole loaf.  I was so upset that I stopped buying it because IMO, this is price gouging and I will usually stop consuming a product before I support price gouging.  (The bread in question is Turano Pane Italian Bread.  I could buy it for quadruple the price of Aldi via Amazon, but I'd have to buy 8 loaves at a time and my freezer never has room for 8 loaves of this size.) So I will do without as we have found a decent sourdough to take its place.

I have noticed some differences in what they carry in some stores.  In an Aldi in Texas, I found the best sauerkraut I had ever purchased and went looking for it later and it's not carried here in my area.  So sad.  I wish I had taken a photo of the jar so I could search for the brand.  It had caraway seeds in it, but none of the brands at the local Aldi's have seeds.  Aldi here sells sauerkraut in glass jars, so a ban on glass jars does not extend to the US.

My son loves their frozen chicken cordon bleu.  I can't vouch for it as I don't eat meat, so I have no idea if it is good or not, but my son says it tastes better than any he has bought at any other store.

The fresh produce area tends to vary in acceptable product depending on which store I shop and perhaps available deliveries, but I am picky about fresh produce so I have been happy with what I have purchased.  The smaller store that was in our town (not as large as some in the nearby cities) did not have a big selection of produce.

Milk was always cheaper at Aldi than even Walmart, and I really did like to buy buttermilk at Aldi when I shopped at the one here in town. 

Another reason I liked Aldi here in town was that it was a shorter walk to and from there than the larger grocer across town.  I liked being able to walk to a grocer rather than have to drive when I only wanted a few things.

And, I prefer to bag my own groceries because I really do not find that most baggers in grocery stores are not that conscientious about how they bag groceries. They often carelessly toss heavy stuff on top of lettuce or other easily damaged items.

True, I wouldn't call Aldi a 'premium' store like Draeger's or Wegman's, but I certainly wouldn't go so far as to say such horrible things about it.  Just as a point of interest, does the Aldi in your area carry cigarettes?  None of the Aldi's in the US do, as far as I am aware, and I understand that was why the Aldi brothers split the company back in the 60's because they disagreed about what types of products to carry.  I suspect there might be other differences as well in what Aldi Nord and Aldi Süd may stock for their customer base. I don't know, of course.  Or did they merge as a news article last year predicted?


Still no soapy stuff today, although I did look at some packaging ideas for soap to mail to family.  Just taking a break from yard work and housework and soaking my hand in epsom salts. And keeping Kitty Baby safely with me and away from the fireworks that people keep on shooting off at all and sundry hours these last few days (well actually the past 2 weeks, but it's more prevalent this weekend.)  Poor baby.  I can't imagine how badly it hurts her ears; it hurts mine and I haven't bothered with my hearing aids since the refrigerators were delivered.


----------



## SPowers

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Love your soap' Goodness your so creative w/ your soap! Truly.



Thank you so much!   



KiwiMoose said:


> These are beautiful!  And I always thought you lived in Windsor, UK (hence the queen avatar).  I went through Windsor castle when I was over there.  But nooooo - you're in Canada?



ha ha... I've been to Windsor Castle and alas, my home doesn't compare - no my town actually - I loved it!  And thanks for the kind words!

Baking was my passion 'before' I found soaping, hence the avatar!  Soaping is better for my hips!



KiwiMoose said:


> I never thought of making little ones like that - but I have those molds so I think I will!  How cute!  I've had watermelon FO sitting here for God knows how long waiting to be used.



I haven't yet tried the watermelon design... one day maybe.  I really like the little ones!



The_Phoenix said:


> I bet they smell yummy.
> 
> I will soon be testing a new pumpkin FO. It is very very dark OOB. Did you add FO to the top layer?



They smell awesome... I used a blend of Pumpkin Latte & Cappucino FO's.  The scent holds reallly well.



VikingChick said:


> @KiwiMoose i have one I call Man Cave! It’s whiskey & leather.



Great name for a soap!  Naming them is generally the hardest part of soaping for me.


----------



## MrsZ

Ugeauxgirl said:


> I cut my first successful batch of cold process soap.  I've made some great HP, but CP always seems to go wrong for me.  It came out beautiful this time!  Here's a pic- it's Fig and Honey.View attachment 59141


The first successful batch is a great feeling! Your soap looks very nice. I love the color!


----------



## SPowers

Ugeauxgirl said:


> I cut my first successful batch of cold process soap.  I've made some great HP, but CP always seems to go wrong for me.  It came out beautiful this time!  Here's a pic- it's Fig and Honey.View attachment 59141



Very pretty... looks like marble!


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

MrsZ said:


> The first successful batch is a great feeling! Your soap looks very nice. I love the color!


Thank you!  I colored it with rose clay and honey


----------



## Zing

My sister-in-law is in town from half a continent away.  Her friend bought an entire batch of my soap, so SIL will deliver and save on shipping costs.

SIL also requested lotion bars, neroli scented.  My lotion bars are like bullets or cake-pops, and she asked for lotion bars the same size as soap, so I used my cavity molds.  (I'm not feeling terribly confident about that size and shape, but we'll see....)

SIL's friend, the soap buyer, also asked for lavender lotion bars so I made those too.


----------



## AliOop

My friends came by today to unmold their soaps. They brought their hubbies, so all three guys hung out and talked, while we ladies did our soap thing. Both ladies were so in love with their soaps and are already planning to come back to attempt a Taiwan circling swirl and a hanger swirl.


----------



## dibbles

AliOop said:


> My friends came by today to unmold their soaps. They brought their hubbies, so all three guys hung out and talked, while we ladies did our soap thing. Both ladies were so in love with their soaps and are already planning to come back to attempt a Taiwan circling swirl and a hanger swirl.


It will be so fun to have soapy conversations in person. Hoping at least one of the two will get the bug so you have a soap buddy to play with!


----------



## msunnerstood

ResolvableOwl said:


> It's really interesting to get an “outside perspective” on Aldi. Here in Germany where they originate, they have been pioneers in wrapping everything in plastic, banning glass bottles in favour of plastic, and an overall “American” neo-liberal discounter business optimisation/industrialisation attitude, decades ago. Identical floor plan for all stores, uniform product range, focus on cheap store brands etc. People only go to Aldi voluntarily because they have large parking lots for their unreasonably sized cars, or you're broke and can't spare the extra cents to buy your stuff in a “better” store. Aldi is proverbial for the bottom of the food chain. Their plastic bags are literal icons for poverty and the homeless.
> Either I just have no conception how low the standards across the pond really are, or Aldi strategists have made some decisions to go more “premium” when expanding overseas.


Well, Im not homeless, low income, or have low standards.  I am also not a snob who sees anything wrong with an affordable food option for folks on a budget. There are some Aldi products I like better than their brand versions so I will stop there when we are in the area to get them.  We also have recycled paper bags at our Aldi. I don't think Ive ever seen a plastic one. 

That said, I finally made soap tonight. it took over 3 weeks to feel human enough to give it a shot after being sick so it felt good.


----------



## maryloucb

Cut my cucumber mint soap. I put a little bit of spirulina in it and it came out much greener than I expected. I used 6 oz of cucumber purée for 2 pounds of oils and did a water discount. I also added 2tsp of bentonite clay mixed in with the essential oils. It smells lovely—peppermint and spearmint.


----------



## Catscankim

I cut my TS drop swirl from the other day. Every soap that I have made in this mold was a structural fail.

So mad and frustrated that it came out an odd shape because of bowing... I tried to slice the top off to reveal the nice swirl. Cut too far and cut off the whole swirl. Ugggh. So now I cut those into bits for samples. I cut the soaps at 1.25" to help make up for the weight of the soap now that the whole top is gone. Then tried to straighten out the sides LOL. OMG this is the worst. If I could just get the mold to not bow out it would be a better experience. (cutting too much off the top is my fault, not the mold...cutting while pissed off is never a good thing lol).

I don't need advice on keeping it from bowing. I have tried everything...I tied strings around it and tied it tight. I put heavy cans of vegetables on the sides to hold it up straight. I even sat there holding it up with my hands until the soap was set.

I read on the website that some people put rubber bands around it. I just don't see trying to get a rubber band around a mold of liquid-ish soap and keeping it looking nice. That's where I got the idea to tie some yarn around it. I put the strings down first and put the mold on top of the yarn, then pulled up the yarn and tied it tight. Nope.

I've seen nicer molds that have a wooden mold to put the soap into with a silicone liner. I might try that one. I have another mold like that and it keeps its shape nicely.

It's a nice size in your hand. But I butchered it so bad to get it to look half decent. Right now as fresh soap it weighs 3.5 ounces, when it should be 5 after the cure.

The white looks nice. I never did a drop swirl in the ts mold before. I like the swirl better in the loaf mold. But I am not super unhappy with it.


----------



## Vicki C

Catscankim said:


> I cut my TS drop swirl from the other day. Every soap that I have made in this mold was a structural fail.
> 
> So mad and frustrated that it came out an odd shape because of bowing... I tried to slice the top off to reveal the nice swirl. Cut too far and cut off the whole swirl. Ugggh. So now I cut those into bits for samples. I cut the soaps at 1.25" to help make up for the weight of the soap now that the whole top is gone. Then tried to straighten out the sides LOL. OMG this is the worst. If I could just get the mold to not bow out it would be a better experience. (cutting too much off the top is my fault, not the mold...cutting while pissed off is never a good thing lol).
> 
> I don't need advice on keeping it from bowing. I have tried everything...I tied strings around it and tied it tight. I put heavy cans of vegetables on the sides to hold it up straight. I even sat there holding it up with my hands until the soap was set.
> 
> I read on the website that some people put rubber bands around it. I just don't see trying to get a rubber band around a mold of liquid-ish soap and keeping it looking nice. That's where I got the idea to tie some yarn around it. I put the strings down first and put the mold on top of the yarn, then pulled up the yarn and tied it tight. Nope.
> 
> I've seen nicer molds that have a wooden mold to put the soap into with a silicone liner. I might try that one. I have another mold like that and it keeps its shape nicely.
> 
> It's a nice size in your hand. But I butchered it so bad to get it to look half decent. Right now as fresh soap it weighs 3.5 ounces, when it should be 5 after the cure.
> 
> The white looks nice. I never did a drop swirl in the ts mold before. I like the swirl better in the loaf mold. But I am not super unhappy with it.
> View attachment 59168


Your soap is beautiful - love the colors. Could you put the mold in a box and shim it with pieces of cardboard to prevent the bowing?
ETA just saw you don’t need advice to keep it from bowing - sorry!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Catscankim said:


> I cut my TS drop swirl from the other day. Every soap that I have made in this mold was a structural fail.
> 
> So mad and frustrated that it came out an odd shape because of bowing... I tried to slice the top off to reveal the nice swirl. Cut too far and cut off the whole swirl. Ugggh. So now I cut those into bits for samples. I cut the soaps at 1.25" to help make up for the weight of the soap now that the whole top is gone. Then tried to straighten out the sides LOL. OMG this is the worst. If I could just get the mold to not bow out it would be a better experience. (cutting too much off the top is my fault, not the mold...cutting while pissed off is never a good thing lol).
> 
> I don't need advice on keeping it from bowing. I have tried everything...I tied strings around it and tied it tight. I put heavy cans of vegetables on the sides to hold it up straight. I even sat there holding it up with my hands until the soap was set.
> 
> I read on the website that some people put rubber bands around it. I just don't see trying to get a rubber band around a mold of liquid-ish soap and keeping it looking nice. That's where I got the idea to tie some yarn around it. I put the strings down first and put the mold on top of the yarn, then pulled up the yarn and tied it tight. Nope.
> 
> I've seen nicer molds that have a wooden mold to put the soap into with a silicone liner. I might try that one. I have another mold like that and it keeps its shape nicely.
> 
> It's a nice size in your hand. But I butchered it so bad to get it to look half decent. Right now as fresh soap it weighs 3.5 ounces, when it should be 5 after the cure.
> 
> The white looks nice. I never did a drop swirl in the ts mold before. I like the swirl better in the loaf mold. But I am not super unhappy with it.
> View attachment 59168


Sorry to hear about your T&S blues.  But the soap looks lovely!  I had hubby make me a T&S from wood - no bowing there.  But yeah - maybe you could gert something made to sit your silicone one in?  Otherwise it sounds like you won't be using it again.


----------



## Vicki C

ResolvableOwl said:


> Potassium bicarbonate + chloride would be the secret shortcut to ZNSC faux sea water , weren't there the magnesium. I don't know by own experiments what to expect from added Mg, but I'd guess your lye solution is turbid? In the soap batter, Mg then would combine with fatty acid anions to form soap scum, that might clump into something similar to soda ash. In any case, the additions will eat up some lye, and impair SAP precision.


I don’t remember the lye being cloudy - and I’ve dumped the jug out in my irritation so I won’t do any follow up testing. But that’s helpful to know.
The solution must have been pretty dilute, but it’s annoying that they take distilled water and then add things to it and then sell it with a big “distilled water” label. Probably I wasn’t wearing my readers in the store.


----------



## TashaBird

I'm missing being able to make soap all the time.


----------



## KeepItSimpleSoap

Hey Y'all, I haven't made any soap since January 2020 until this afternoon. I'm down to 2 bars out of 68 that I had made originally. Everything seemed to go well. I've been doing CP with Lard. The difference today than winter when I made my last batch is the grease and LYE/water took longer to get down to ~120*F. The last time that I made soap, I had packed away all of my tools and the recipe in one box. It didn't take long to remember how to do everything. After trace and pour I put the batch in the fridge. In the winter I would leave it on the table outside. 24 hours we will see if my way of making it works again.


----------



## AliOop

To make room in my freezer, I rendered the last of the local leaf fat into 1.5 gallons of pretty white lard. Let it cool, added the ROE and put it to bed in the garage fridge. 

Since the last time I checked (which was last week), the price for a 48lb bucket of lard at my local restaurant supply store has jumped from $52 to $64. That's still cheaper than I can get it with shipping from other soap supply or restaurant supply stores. I'm probably going to switch to using this since life has gotten too busy for regular rendering projects. Fortunately this store is less than 5 miles from my house and is open to the general public with no membership fee.


----------



## The_Phoenix

I cut a soap batch. And made a big mb of 50/50 lye solution using my new 50 pound bucket of lye. It was weird getting lye from a big bucket. Don’t know why, it just was.

And I opened it with a smidge more nervousness than opening my usual little containers of lye. I had a silly fear that I’d fall into the bucket and accidentally dissolve myself.


----------



## bookworm

I've been experimenting with essential oil blends. (Lavender; Clary sage; Ylang-ylang; Spearmint)And also made a cherry blossom, trying a hanger swirl for the second time. Learning so much on this forum, thank you all very much. Who knew learning could be so exciting and enjoyable.


----------



## Catscankim

Made this tonight. Hopefully the colors come out more with cpop. But it looks good to me so far. New to me colors....they were brighter in the pot LOL. Beachy vibe is the theme. Little bit of sparkles, but not too much. Learned my lesson the last time with them LOL Bottom layer is sandy color with pumice. Hope I didn't pour too much.

Just an ITP swirl, nothing too fancy about it.


----------



## earlene

Catscankim said:


> I cut my TS drop swirl from the other day. Every soap that I have made in this mold was a structural fail.
> 
> So mad and frustrated that it came out an odd shape because of bowing... I tried to slice the top off to reveal the nice swirl. Cut too far and cut off the whole swirl. Ugggh. So now I cut those into bits for samples. I cut the soaps at 1.25" to help make up for the weight of the soap now that the whole top is gone. Then tried to straighten out the sides LOL. OMG this is the worst. If I could just get the mold to not bow out it would be a better experience. (cutting too much off the top is my fault, not the mold...cutting while pissed off is never a good thing lol).
> 
> I don't need advice on keeping it from bowing. I have tried everything...I tied strings around it and tied it tight. I put heavy cans of vegetables on the sides to hold it up straight. I even sat there holding it up with my hands until the soap was set.
> 
> I read on the website that some people put rubber bands around it. I just don't see trying to get a rubber band around a mold of liquid-ish soap and keeping it looking nice. That's where I got the idea to tie some yarn around it. I put the strings down first and put the mold on top of the yarn, then pulled up the yarn and tied it tight. Nope.
> 
> I've seen nicer molds that have a wooden mold to put the soap into with a silicone liner. I might try that one. I have another mold like that and it keeps its shape nicely.
> 
> It's a nice size in your hand. But I butchered it so bad to get it to look half decent. Right now as fresh soap it weighs 3.5 ounces, when it should be 5 after the cure.
> 
> The white looks nice. I never did a drop swirl in the ts mold before. I like the swirl better in the loaf mold. But I am not super unhappy with it.
> View attachment 59168


Gorgeous in spite of al the frustration it caused you.  Before switching mostly to rigid-sided molds (with or without silicon liners), I had that same annoying problem. All manner of shoring up the side walls never made it perfect, but I tried my best as you say.  I think it really does depend on the quality & rigidity of the silicone itself; even the ones with ribs on the outside, once full of soap, can bow and those uneven edges do try one's tolerance.


----------



## Zing

bookworm said:


> I've been experimenting with essential oil blends. (Lavender; Clary sage; Ylang-ylang; Spearmint)And also made a cherry blossom, trying a hanger swirl for the second time. Learning so much on this forum, thank you all very much. Who knew learning could be so exciting and enjoyable.


Really nice!  I like that gold mica line in the layered soap.


----------



## TashaBird

The_Phoenix said:


> I cut a soap batch. And made a big mb of 50/50 lye solution using my new 50 pound bucket of lye. It was weird getting lye from a big bucket. Don’t know why, it just was.
> 
> And I opened it with a smidge more nervousness than opening my usual little containers of lye. I had a silly fear that I’d fall into the bucket and accidentally dissolve myself.


I understand that nervousness. I’m about to mix my first 50/50 and the whole thing makes me anxious.


----------



## violets2217

AliOop said:


> To make room in my freezer, I rendered the last of the local leaf fat into 1.5 gallons of pretty white lard. Let it cool, added the ROE and put it to bed in the garage fridge.
> 
> Since the last time I checked (which was last week), the price for a 48lb bucket of lard at my local restaurant supply store has jumped from $52 to $64. That's still cheaper than I can get it with shipping from other soap supply or restaurant supply stores. I'm probably going to switch to using this since life has gotten too busy for regular rendering projects. Fortunately this store is less than 5 miles from my house and is open to the general public with no membership fee.


I just looked online at a local Gordon’s… 



is this lard I could use for soap? Never thought to look at restaurant supply stores!


----------



## AliOop

violets2217 said:


> I just looked online at a local Gordon’s…
> View attachment 59184
> 
> is this lard I could use for soap? Never thought to look at restaurant supply stores!


Yes, absolutely!


----------



## Purple heather natural sk

Calendula is growing in the garden, so it was picked and now i have started an infusion for Merry Marigold soap


----------



## MrsZ

MrsZ said:


> It's good to know that RBO traces faster for you. I find sweet almond and olive oil to be about the same in my recipe. I will post pics tomorrow, but it's nothing fancy this time.




Well, it's been more than tomorrow, but here is the picture of the Apricot soap. The color is ahem... Bolder than planned. 




I tried the same recipe with RBO again yesterday, and it traced SO fast I almost couldn't stir and FO in. I'm thinking it's either my RBO, or maybe the new cocoa butter I am using. I planned a nice swirl, but instead I got a spoon plop, (or maybe a spatula smash?) type design instead. Not what I expected, but it works well with the masculine FO I used.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

MrsZ said:


> The color is ahem... Bolder than planned.


W a t e r m e l o n


----------



## SPowers

I unmolded and cut my 'confetti' soap and it's looking pretty decent.  I made some soap balls quite awhile back that I put inside and on top.  I've never put anything on top of soap before so I did calculated spacing accurately but that's ok.

On a side note, because I was having issues with soft soap, I decided to add some lye crystals to my water/lye solution.  So far so good... the soap is solid and not soft and no zap.  Not sure if the confetti had anything to with it but at least it didn't turn out lye heavy which is a win!


----------



## MrsZ

ResolvableOwl said:


> W a t e r m e l o n


It does look just like watermelon!


----------



## Arimara

I'm at it again, using fry oil for soaping. This time, it is just a blend of RBO and Olive oil that was used for frying sweet plantains. I just need to buy lye.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

I just filled my four indigo variants from their unsightly zip-lock bags into tiny plastic bottles, and quickly drew some tiny flags on the lids to distinguish them on the first glance.



*Indigo users:* Does your _Indigofera_ indigo also *stink* disgustingly? Woad smells faint, a bit like algae, dyer's knotweed has no smell at all, but the two proper indigo varieties really stink badly, like rotting dog excrement. At least the usage rates are very low, so it won't be noticeable in the final soap.

ETA: Hrm, it just came to my mind that the indigo dye molecule is a descendant from indican, itself a close chemical relative to skatole and indole which are main odourants of, indeed, faeces.


----------



## Vicki C

The_Phoenix said:


> And I opened it with a smidge more nervousness than opening my usual little containers of lye. I had a silly fear that I’d fall into the bucket and accidentally dissolve myself.


We’ll don’t do that we’d miss you!


----------



## The_Phoenix

Vicki C said:


> We’ll don’t do that we’d miss you!


Awwww!!! If I disappear from this forum, you know what happened to me.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Don't miss the sequel: Phoenix Out Of the Soda Ashes.


----------



## KiwiMoose

MrsZ said:


> Well, it's been more than tomorrow, but here is the picture of the Apricot soap. The color is ahem... Bolder than planned.


It's apricot on steroids! lol.  very nice though.


----------



## The_Phoenix

ResolvableOwl said:


> Don't miss the sequel: Phoenix Out Of the Soda Ashes.


This is BRILLIANT.


----------



## violets2217

Purple heather natural sk said:


> Calendula is growing in the garden, so it was picked and now i have started an infusion for Merry Marigold soap


I was this old when I learned... Calendula is Marigolds! I've been researching the bennifits of Calendula and how to use it.... how did this not come up? Plus it is part of the Daisy family...


----------



## The_Phoenix

Made a batch of soap using Karma (a Lush dupe) from Flaming Candle. Oh wow. No wonder my friend asked me to make soap using this FO. 

Also tested a few FOs from EBB. Already, I’m smitten with their Honey Patchouli. Testing their Sweet Pumpkin as well.



violets2217 said:


> I was this old when I learned... Calendula is Marigolds! I've been researching the bennifits of Calendula and how to use it.... how did this not come up? Plus it is part of the Daisy family...


Get out! Seems I was also this old when I learnt these things. Going to plant me some marigolds this weekend!

We planted citronella plants this weekend. Turns out we should have planted citronella grass to deter mosquitos and for future me to infuse. No biggie, though. It still smells fantastic.


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

I bought these great mini milk crates at Dollar Tree (USA).  They're stackable, so I labeled, dated, and stacked all my soap, then reorganized the rest of my supplies.  Now I can't wait to make soap again, because I found all these cool supplies I forgot I had, but can't tomorrow.  Rats.


----------



## dibbles

violets2217 said:


> I was this old when I learned... Calendula is Marigolds! I've been researching the bennifits of Calendula and how to use it.... how did this not come up? Plus it is part of the Daisy family...





The_Phoenix said:


> Get out! Seems I was also this old when I learnt these things. Going to plant me some marigolds this weekend!


Calendula (pot marigold) and the common annual marigolds aren't really the same thing. Both are available at the greenhouse where I bought my calendula plant. Just be sure you are getting what you want.








						Marigold And Calendula Differences: Are Marigold And Calendula The Same
					

It’s a common question: Are marigold and calendula the same? The simple answer is no. Although both are members of the sunflower family, marigolds and calendula are plants with different genera. Why all the confusion? Find out in this article and how to tell them apart.




					www.gardeningknowhow.com


----------



## Misschief

dibbles said:


> Calendula (pot marigold) and the common annual marigolds aren't really the same thing. Both are available at the greenhouse where I bought my calendula plant. Just be sure you are getting what you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marigold And Calendula Differences: Are Marigold And Calendula The Same
> 
> 
> It’s a common question: Are marigold and calendula the same? The simple answer is no. Although both are members of the sunflower family, marigolds and calendula are plants with different genera. Why all the confusion? Find out in this article and how to tell them apart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gardeningknowhow.com


My mother told me once she hated what she called "Gold Flowers" (translated from Frisian) because she considered them nothing more than weeds. It wasn't until much later that I realized they were Calendula, a very beneficial botanical.


----------



## TashaBird

Failed bath bombs are a win for me! Fun testing!!!
#pinktub


----------



## AliOop

TashaBird said:


> Failed bath bombs are a win for me! Fun testing!!!
> #pinktub


Love the pink tub! I posted a pic of my (former) pink tub just a week or two ago!
#pinktubsrock


----------



## Juggsy

@SPowers omg, I had never made soap balls, until this week. I got those silicone ball things for ice (saw them at my local Charlie Cheap shop) and have been filling them with leftovers when child#3 has been soaping (well technically she did this not me, but it was my idea) and they look so very cool (haven't taken a photo yet).

@KimW is there a reason why you haven't soaped with Sweet Almond before? Sorry, if this is a strange question. I know for me, it's cheaper than some other oils and I also know where my oil comes from. Same as macadamia oil (it's not overly expensive) so it's one I use regularly. I know almond oil is one of the oils that doesn't have a long shelf life, so I was thinking maybe that's why?

@MrsZ absolutely love that colour, it's so beautiful and bold.

Since I took melt and pour out, child#3 has been making lots. 

























6 loaves she's made up. well 5 on her own and one on Monday with a group of kids in the street which is the green one - lots of mini arguments - so cute. But democracy won! hahaha. But Miss10 has been very busy. 

How many people bevel soap? I suck at it, but feel like I should be bevelling especially when we have issues like in green soap where it bulged in the silicone liner and wooden holder thing.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Nice @Juggsy !  My favourite is the green one.
I've never used sweet almond.  I figure OO is enough oleic for me.  I've moved to RBO at 20%, it's cheap and performs well.  I also use 5% avocado oil. I tried it once and I thought it made a difference.


----------



## Catscankim

Cut last nights beach soap made with Abalone and Sea, and pumice in the “sand”


----------



## Juggsy

KiwiMoose said:


> Nice @Juggsy !  My favourite is the green one.
> I've never used sweet almond.  I figure OO is enough oleic for me.  I've moved to RBO at 20%, it's cheap and performs well.  I also use 5% avocado oil. I tried it once and I thought it made a difference.



I think she did so well. I like her Violet one, except she was heavy handed with mica and got into trouble  

But the one the kids did together wish I took more photos. It was adorable watching each of them pour and spray. They all had their own jugs and in a line would pour and spray IA, then move to back of line. There's actually three colours but I was surprised that they didn't completely mesh together as kids are impatient beings and waiting is not fun. 


I love avo oil too. And can get unrefined avo oil fairly cheaply. Friends up coast have farm they are completely organic but not certified (certification is so expensive in Australia). So I get a good price. 
It's beautiful. 

I've only used rice bran a few times - I've had trouble sourcing, where to get some that I know the supply chain. 

I pay a little more for sweet almond but it is less than 100kms away.  At 242 for 20kg it's not too expensive. 
My rice bran that's not organic is 198 for 20 litres. 
Only information I was given after asking from one of our main suppliers here was about it's origin was "our supplier is in China", no answers to my other questions - the lack of information has made me stop using them. 

I do hate trying to buy ethically at times but keep telling myself it is worth it. 

I know that I make my soaping more difficult by trying to be more sustainable. 

It's not easy being green, as Kermit would say.



Catscankim said:


> Cut last nights beach soap made with Abalone and Sea, and pumice in the “sand”
> View attachment 59210


Don't know if I love that counter top or the soap more. Beautiful.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Yeah, RBO is a weird ingredient. I have a bit of a bad conscience using it (for soaping, cooking, whatever). It would be better if it didn't exist/be so easily available. People should eat more brown rice rather than polishing it – but by buying RBO I'm somehow encouraging manufacturers to throw away the bran. Mankind is heading towards a collective chronic dietary fibre deprivation, and I contradict myself by milling my own grains, but at the same time justify/reward rice polishers' work to some degree.

In fact it's pretty similar to the eternal lard/tallow debate. And yes yes, there is the same old story of “Hey, this grease/tallow/bran piles up anyway, and it's better I use it for refined products, before it is burnt or ends up as landfill”. But just as there, things are more complicated. Heck, even animal farming and rice growing are major sources of avoidable greenhouse gas emissions. But also integral parts of rural culture and diet in large parts of the world.

It would be so much easier if we had a back-up planet to start over, once we realised that we're messed up this one. But we don't.


----------



## Tara_H

Juggsy said:


> Since I took melt and pour out, child#3 has been making lots.


Loving those soaps, especially "violet femmes", both the name and the look!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

The soap dough canes I made in California arrived safely back in Virginia yesterday.  I’m anxious to make soap using them as embeds, but struggling to find the time to soap after spending two leisurely weeks on a mindless and totally relaxing vacation.  My son and DIL pulled out their stash of my soaps while I was visiting. They had them all sealed up in a plastic container and some are almost 2 years old.  One had a little spot of DOS, but otherwise they have held up well Including scent-wise.


----------



## earlene

Cutting shrink wrap to size & then shrink wrapping soap is hard on a swollen hand, so I may not get much of that done today, but I decided that I may as well take some act on the motivation I am feeling.  So far, only 10 soaps done, but even slow progress is still progress.  I am hoping to complete perhaps 2 dozen bars today, just as a minimum goal so as not to overdue it; plus I do have other work on the agenda that requires my attention and hand dexterity.

Now to ice the hand for a bit; I'll soak it in epsom salts at some point again today as well.

ETA:  I overshot my goal of 2 dozen.  I actually shrink-wrapped 3 dozen + 1 bars of soap.  I also found a few bars of soap that I had tossed into a bucket whole with other scraps for confetti soap and the frangrance of these bars is so heavenly, I decided to clean them up and use them regardless of why I tossed them in there in the first place.  I think they were a bit crumbly around the edges and I thought they wouldn't hold together in use.  But I washed them all in a hot water bath to clean them up from the confetti that was already in the bucket and they are holding up just fine.  So they sat under a fan overnight to dry up and I am thrilled that I was able to salvage these fabulous smelling soaps for my personal collection. 

I'll give them another few days to dry out more and shrink wrap them as well.


----------



## AliOop

@Catscankim those ocean bars are AH-MAY-ZING!! I can almost smell them through the screen.

@Juggsy I don't use sweet almond much for soap, only lotions or salves, because it is relatively expensive where I live. But it does make nice soap when I occasionally splurge.


----------



## maryloucb

I attempted an ombre gradient pour last night colored with turmeric. Will keep you posted! I ended up with more of the colored batter than the uncolored batter that I was gradually adding the colored batter to, so we'll see how that all works out. It was still warm this morning, so I'm hopeful that I got a full gel. I used orange, ginger and cedarwood essential oils. It smells divine!


----------



## Catscankim

AliOop said:


> @Catscankim those ocean bars are AH-MAY-ZING!! I can almost smell them through the screen.



Thanks! I stress when choosing colors, so I am pretty impressed with myself on my color choice lol. But it was over all an easy soap. King tut gold and pumice in the bottom, and a easy peasy itp swirl for the top


----------



## KiwiMoose

Catscankim said:


> Thanks! I stress when choosing colors, so I am pretty impressed with myself on my color choice lol. But it was over all an easy soap. King tut gold and pumice in the bottom, and a easy peasy itp swirl for the top


I agree - the swirls in the 'water' are spectacular.  Is it a three colour ITP swirl?  White, green and blue?


----------



## The_Phoenix

Oh my. Used Karma from Flaming Candle, special request from a friend. Totally get why she asked for this FO (which is a Lush dupe). Lovely patchouli scent. May need to make a body butter out of it because it’s that good.


----------



## KiwiMoose

The_Phoenix said:


> Oh my. Used Karma from Glamj g Candle, special request from a friend. Totally get why she asked for this FO (which is a Lush dupe). Lovely patchouli scent. May need to make a body butter out of it because it’s that good. View attachment 59219
> View attachment 59220


Love Karma from Lush.  We can't get dupes here in NZ so i make my own.


----------



## The_Phoenix

KiwiMoose said:


> Love Karma from Lush.  We can't get dupes here in NZ so i make my own.


I’d never smelled it before. What do you use to make it? Are dupes not allowed to be sold there?

Also tested Honey Patchouli from EBB and cannot wait to make a batch of soap with it.


----------



## KiwiMoose

The_Phoenix said:


> I’d never smelled it before. What do you use to make it? Are dupes not allowed to be sold there?
> 
> Also tested Honey Patchouli from EBB and cannot wait to soap with it.


We can get some dupes - but just none of that particular scent. I use 6 different Eos ( mostly patchouli of course) and have recently started adding some orange blossom FO to get it a bit sweeter.. It's not perfect, but it's not bad and it beats paying $17 for ONE bar of soap from lush.


----------



## TashaBird

Excited AND a new recipe/craft with add AND dyslexia, there’s bound to be fails. I don’t think I’ll have to trash them. But it was 30grams of poly80 NOT 80 grams!  Oye! Hopefully it all clicks into place in my brain soon. 
Anyway, the axolotl bath bomb is pretty cute.


----------



## maryloucb

Not at all what I had envisioned, but wow! I love it!


----------



## Zing

The_Phoenix said:


> Oh my. Used Karma from Flaming Candle, special request from a friend. Totally get why she asked for this FO (which is a Lush dupe). Lovely patchouli scent. May need to make a body butter out of it because it’s that good. View attachment 59219
> View attachment 59220


Gore-juss!  Excellent job.  Interesting color combo that I would not have thought of-- but it is perfect!  I want deets.  How did you do the turquoise/black layer?!


----------



## AliOop

The_Phoenix said:


> Oh my. Used Karma from Flaming Candle, special request from a friend. Totally get why she asked for this FO (which is a Lush dupe). Lovely patchouli scent. May need to make a body butter out of it because it’s that good.


So nice! San Jose Shark fans would be all over those.


----------



## The_Phoenix

AliOop said:


> So nice! San Jose Shark fans would be all over those.


Hah! One of my favorite micas of all time.



Zing said:


> Gore-juss!  Excellent job.  Interesting color combo that I would not have thought of-- but it is perfect!  I want deets.  How did you do the turquoise/black layer?!


I let the bottom layer fully set up. And I mean FULLY. You don't want either the black or turquoise to break through. I didn't want a super straight line, so I did the teeny tiniest texturing of the top. Then poured a thin layer of black (thin trace) batter then the turquoise as if I were doing a drop swirl (medium trace). I hoped the black wouldn't completely disperse once I poured the turquoise...and it didn't! There's the slightest thin layer of black in addition to some wispy swirls.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

The_Phoenix said:


> I let the bottom layer fully set up. And I mean FULLY. You don't want either the black or turquoise to break through. I didn't want a super straight line, so I did the teeny toniest texturing of the top. Then poured a thin layer of black (thin trace) batter then the turquoise as if I were doing a drop swirl (medium trace). I hoped the black wouldn't completely disperse once I poured the turquoise...and it didn't! There's the slightest thin layer of black in addition to some wispy swirls.


Those wispy swirls are terrific!


----------



## Catscankim

KiwiMoose said:


> I agree - the swirls in the 'water' are spectacular.  Is it a three colour ITP swirl?  White, green and blue?


White, green, dark blue, and lighter blue...It's the colors in the background containers LOL


----------



## The_Phoenix

Catscankim said:


> Cut last nights beach soap made with Abalone and Sea, and pumice in the “sand”
> View attachment 59210


Oh, these are beautiful. 



Mobjack Bay said:


> Those wispy swirls are terrific!


Thanks! I like their subtlety. Definitely going to do this design again, playing around with different colors.


----------



## amd

The_Phoenix said:


> Used Karma from Flaming Candle


I have had a bottle of Karma from WSP on my shelf for a couple years. This lovely soap is inspiring me to make it into soap. Well done!


----------



## earlene

After yesterday's shrink wrapping sessions (off & on throughout the day) for a total of 37 bars, I continued along those lines again today.  I also found that my hand feels better for a little while after an epsom salts soak, so that's a good time to use the impulse sealer.  38 more bars shrinked wrapped today (well, yesterday since it is now past midnight).

Not a lot more done today, as I was tired out, less energy.  Tomorrow (today, but not until after I get some sleep) has a lot of agenda, away from home, so I may not get much done at home, soaping or otherwise.


----------



## Catscankim

@earlene I can't shrink wrap 37 bars in a day with two good hands, I don't know how you do it lol. I do a few then its...this heat gun is heavy. My arms are tired. I need a break.

Maybe it's because for me, it's the worst thing to do...which is why I have so many unwrapped soaps ready to sell but not shrink wrapped. I don't mind stuffing them into bags, and I find sealing with the impulse sealer oddly relaxing LOL. But the shrink wrapping often makes me try to rethink my packaging. I really hate it.

I recently had a large-for-me order of 32 soaps that I had to get wrapped and labeled in one day. I was on the phone and I was like "I will call you back later, I am going to be at this all day". I literally had it done in about an hour. It was marathon shrink wrapping. I guess it's a mental thing for me. I just hate it that much.

I was gonna make soap tonight, but I guess since it is on my mind, I should get to it so that I can start on another project for the weekend: I want to paint the room white (which is currently gray like the rest of my house...its a small room and the gray makes it really dark in there), and start making it a work room. I have so many soaps to clean up and wrap to get out of there so I can start making my soapy room. I want my kitchen back LOL.

Ugh...earlene just made my mind up for what I need to do tonight lol.


----------



## earlene

Catscankim said:


> @earlene I can't shrink wrap 37 bars in a day with two good hands, I don't know how you do it lol. I do a few then its...this heat gun is heavy. My arms are tired. I need a break.
> 
> Maybe it's because for me, it's the worst thing to do...which is why I have so many unwrapped soaps ready to sell but not shrink wrapped. I don't mind stuffing them into bags, and I find sealing with the impulse sealer oddly relaxing LOL. But the shrink wrapping often makes me try to rethink my packaging. I really hate it.
> 
> I recently had a large-for-me order of 32 soaps that I had to get wrapped and labeled in one day. I was on the phone and I was like "I will call you back later, I am going to be at this all day". I literally had it done in about an hour. It was marathon shrink wrapping. I guess it's a mental thing for me. I just hate it that much.
> 
> I was gonna make soap tonight, but I guess since it is on my mind, I should get to it so that I can start on another project for the weekend: I want to paint the room white (which is currently gray like the rest of my house...its a small room and the gray makes it really dark in there), and start making it a work room. I have so many soaps to clean up and wrap to get out of there so I can start making my soapy room. I want my kitchen back LOL.
> 
> Ugh...earlene just made my mind up for what I need to do tonight lol.


My heat gun has a stand, so I don't have to lift it, but once, when I place it on the table.  I turn the gun on to the desired setting, then hold the shrink-wrapped soap above the gun, passing it over the hot air to do the shrinking, turning the soap as needed.  It's actually good therapy for my recovering thumb (3 months post-op) and I am happy that I can still manage holding a bar of soap to complete this task.

Currently the hardest part for me is pressing down on the impulse sealer because my right hand is swollen, so it causes some discomfort.  I always set this up to work right-handed, but the last couple of days, I am using both hands to press the sealer down to my 10-15 second count while it seals the plastic film.

Good luck with your re-painted work room.  I am sure the new white painted walls will give you incentive to complete the organization of your soapy room.  Sounds like a fun project.


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

I trimmed these two bars that I made yesterday.  Eucalyptus mint and orange clove.  The orange one is colored with paprika and has a swirl of honey that hasn't appeared yet.  They smell wonderful.


----------



## TashaBird

Being in bath bomb land is kinda soapy! Testing means I take a lot of baths. Although I do have a bunch of soaps that need packaging and posting to my website. But these rainbow shooting clouds I’ve been obsessed with are starting to happen! Aaaaaaand they CRACKLE!


----------



## Purple heather natural sk

violets2217 said:


> I was this old when I learned... Calendula is Marigolds! I've been researching the bennifits of Calendula and how to use it.... how did this not come up? Plus it is part of the Daisy family...


Calendula is a beautiful plant, I use for helping problem skin. I infuse it in olive oil for soap and in sunflower oil for lotions, balms and ointments... and gentle enough for baby bums .


----------



## earlene

After dinner I shrink-wrapped only 8 bars of soap; I don't think I'll be doing anymore tonight as I am exhausted.

Today was mostly dedicated to my son's house.  I had a handyman come out and do a couple of things over there and then something at our house that required climbing a ladder higher than Hubby likes to climb.  Hubby & I were over there for about 5 hours each; he mowed & we both did work to prepare for the electronic fence (lopping branches, cutting back shrubbery & overgrown bushes & weeds).  I also helped son hang the new drapes he bought for the living room. 

Plus I had my Occupational Therapy session and it looks like only 2 more visits & I'll be discharged from OT.  As expected, but still I feel like I am losing something knowing it is coming to an end.

I'd like to do more soapy stuff, but my mind and body just can't manage anything much at this point.

ETA:  I forgot.  Early this morning, I did place an order with Lotioncrafter.  I needed more ROE, so filled my cart with enough sale items that I wanted to try out to stay within the $8.20 shipping price & I'm on my way to a new bottle of ROE.


----------



## gardengeek

Catscankim said:


> Cut last nights beach soap made with Abalone and Sea, and pumice in the “sand”





The_Phoenix said:


> Oh my. Used Karma from Flaming Candle, special request from a friend. Totally get why she asked for this FO (which is a Lush dupe). Lovely patchouli scent. May need to make a body butter out of it because it’s that good.




@Catscankim and @The_Phoenix - Your soaps are perfection both in colors and design. I'm jelly!!!


----------



## Sally Scheibner

Zing said:


> LMAO!  Now I'm skerred about you in Houston!  Be careful out there, soapy friend!!  Thanks for clarifying the fir needle EO.  I have pine but used it only once because it's too pinesol-y. I _much _prefer fir needle.  I love love love your description of this wall -- it may be worth a special trip.  And this blend is on my bucket list.
> 
> This is stunning and I cannot wait for the cut!!!!!!!!!!!  This has long been on my bucket list and I'm pushing it up.


Thank you for sharing this fabulous video!  The mica adds that zip, kinda like resin veins. I’ve been juggling ideas for leather saddle soap for some horse women friends here in cowboy country Florida. I’m gonna have to try this out. Gonna use leather FO & not sure if that will color the soap like yours did. What a way to use the FO fopahs! May have to add some brown dye? Coffee or clay.


----------



## MrsZ

I did another Circling Taiwan swirl yesterday. I poured at a slightly thicker trace than expected, so the swirls aren't quite what I hoped. It's scented with 8th and ocean from NS. I used the blue and green for ocean colors, and the orange and yellow reminds me of sunsets over the ocean.


----------



## MrsZ

I'm wishing I could find a pre made divider for my little mold. I love the Circling Taiwan swirl, but hate making my cereal box dividers.


----------



## Sally Scheibner

Zing said:


> LMAO!  Now I'm skerred about you in Houston!  Be careful out there, soapy friend!!  Thanks for clarifying the fir needle EO.  I have pine but used it only once because it's too pinesol-y. I _much _prefer fir needle.  I love love love your description of this wall -- it may be worth a special trip.  And this blend is on my bucket list.
> 
> This is stunning and I cannot wait for the cut!!!!!!!!!!!  This has long been on my bucket list and I'm pushing it up.


Sorry I replied to your post by mistake. I tried & can’t reply to Tara’s woodsoap because she has a line symbol between 1st & last initial on her site name.  I’m on my phone that has no line symbol.


----------



## AliOop

Sally Scheibner said:


> Sorry I replied to your post by mistake. I tried & can’t reply to Tara’s woodsoap because she has a line symbol between 1st & last initial on her site name.  I’m on my phone that has no line symbol.


Usually if you type the @ symbol and the first few letters of the person's SMF name, it will pop up a list of names from which to choose. Just tap the one you want, and it will automatically be entered.


----------



## dibbles

MrsZ said:


> I'm wishing I could find a pre made divider for my little mold. I love the Circling Taiwan swirl, but hate making my cereal box dividers.


Custom Craft Tools will do custom orders, and I know they make dividers for their molds. They could probably do something for you. I will tell you though, their products are excellent but you need to be prepared to wait patiently. It's about 2 months from the time you order until you receive your item(s). Dividers


----------



## MrsZ

dibbles said:


> Custom Craft Tools will do custom orders, and I know they make dividers for their molds. They could probably do something for you. I will tell you though, their products are excellent but you need to be prepared to wait patiently. It's about 2 months from the time you order until you receive your item(s). Dividers


That's cool, thanks! I'll look into them.


----------



## VikingChick

@MrsZ I bought these on Amazon. The end pieces are reversible, so you can divide into 3 or 4 sections.


----------



## Sally Scheibner

Tara_H said:


> I very much hope so!  From my previous testing I'm expecting a brown/orange shade, but I don't think it will get anywhere close to as dark as the one from the video, hence the pre-emptive top-up.


Found out how to save your post. Found the line after Tara. I’m tech illiterate & adhd. But I love makin soap. Can’t wait to make the saddle soap in a barn wood style!  Again thanks!


----------



## MrsZ

VikingChick said:


> @MrsZ I bought these on Amazon. The end pieces are reversible, so you can divide into 3 or 4 sections.


That looks great. I'm only making 1 lb batches right now though, so it's harder to find anything for that small of a mold. I'm really tempted to just go ahead and buy a bigger mold with dividers like the one you linked though. I'm confident enough in my recipe..... But I don't know how much soap I can give away.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

MrsZ said:


> That looks great. I'm only making 1 lb batches right now though, so it's harder to find anything for that small of a mold. I'm really tempted to just go ahead and buy a bigger mold with dividers like the one you linked though. I'm confident enough in my recipe..... But I don't know how much soap I can give away.


Your soap looks great.

 I have what I think is the same mold from a different supplier and at a slightly lower price.
Learn more: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B087YKS2CS/ref=cm_sw_em_r_mt_dp_11542T2JQFWFQH9KX0RF?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## AliOop

@MrsZ  I second the mold with dividers that @Mobjack Bay recommends. She talked me into it encouraged me to buy it, and I'm very glad that I did. Had I gotten it sooner, it would have saved me a lot of time and frustration with my homemade dividers, too!


----------



## MrsZ

@VikingChick ,@Mobjack Bay ,@AliOop , you guys are making getting a new mold too tempting. I don't need to spend more money on my hobby, but alas, the mold is now in my wish list.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

I might have a new secret favourite oil! Cost aside, *macadamia oil *makes soap by itself that feels, cures, and bubbles quite as if it were a 4:1 blend of olive:coconut.

More on this when I make a full-blown review of my X:1 castile chain-length experiment soon.


----------



## TheGecko

MrsZ said:


> I'm wishing I could find a pre made divider for my little mold. I love the Circling Taiwan swirl, but hate making my cereal box dividers.



You can make your own reusable ones.  You can get sheets of Corrugated Plastic at Home Depot or Lowes and cut them with a sharp razor or knife.  You’ll want to initially cut them just a tad bit bigger and then trim to where the fill fit snuggly inside you mold.  I made a divider out of a couple of sheets of than tithing cutting board materials and a glue gun.


----------



## TheGecko

I made soap today.  It’s the first time this year I have made soap.  Been dealing with stress and depression and a lack of cooperation from daughter and husband about NOT piling crap on my soaping cart!  Nothing worse when you’re already dealing with crap than to want to soap, but have to spend an hour cleaning first.

I only made two-10” loaves; Cantaloupe for hubby and Chocolate Espresso for my BIL. Hubby had asked if I could make his soap more ‘bubbly’, so I decided to try sugar. Now I know you are supposed to dissolve it in the water before adding the lye, but I Master Batch and being new to using sugar, added it to my FO/Kaolin Clay and stirred the heck out of it and then added it to my oils. For the Chocolate Espresso, I separate part of the batter for a ‘whip cream’ top and ran into a problem with my dispersed TD. I thought I had shaken the bottle really well…no TD on the bottom…but noticed that it seemed a bit on the light side after stirring in a couple of teaspoons. So I looked inside the bottle and I had this really thick clump of TD (I made clay dough). So I added a bit of Distilled water and used the handle of a spoon to thin out what I needed.

Going to make more soap tomorrow.  I’m getting down to the bottom of my bucket and then I can MB another 40 lbs.


----------



## bookworm

TheGecko said:


> I made soap today.  It’s the first time this year I have made soap.  Been dealing with stress and depression and a lack of cooperation from daughter and husband about NOT piling crap on my soaping cart!  Nothing worse when you’re already dealing with crap than to want to soap, but have to spend an hour cleaning first.
> 
> I only made two-10” loaves; Cantaloupe for hubby and Chocolate Espresso for my BIL. Hubby had asked if I could make his soap more ‘bubbly’, so I decided to try sugar. Now I know you are supposed to dissolve it in the water before adding the lye, but I Master Batch and being new to using sugar, added it to my FO/Kaolin Clay and stirred the heck out of it and then added it to my oils. For the Chocolate Espresso, I separate part of the batter for a ‘whip cream’ top and ran into a problem with my dispersed TD. I thought I had shaken the bottle really well…no TD on the bottom…but noticed that it seemed a bit on the light side after stirring in a couple of teaspoons. So I looked inside the bottle and I had this really thick clump of TD (I made clay dough). So I added a bit of Distilled water and used the handle of a spoon to thin out what I needed.
> 
> Going to make more soap tomorrow.  I’m getting down to the bottom of my bucket and then I can MB another 40 lbs.


I sympathise and feel for you. Nothing worse than having to deal with adult family members who don’t clean up after themselves. I hope you heal and recover from your depression.
For me , that’s actually why I turned to soaping. It’s my ‘ME’ time when I just tune out. And dare I say, it’s now me creating a mess out until I clean up.


----------



## Juggsy

I made some lemon myrtle infused soap today. Very natural, only slightly fragranced with some lemon myrtle,  lemongrass, lemon, mandarin, bergamot & sweet orange. Used lemon myrtle hydrosol & aloe for water.  Organic fair trade coconut, shea, sunflower and olive were my lipids. HP but still in mould will cut tomorrow. 

Worked on assignment about composition of skin. Finding it really interesting so glad my institution is on the Wiley research paper library - means I don't have to pay to read finally

And I unmoulded and cut @zany's no slime castile.  Had no issues except I ran out of olive oil so added a bit of CO











Love the colour. Do think I might invest in beveller,  I can't do with a peeler well. Never bothered about it before much but, I think I want to. I know it's not necessary.  Been soaping for years without one. But, there's so much more stuff these days. Hard not to be envious. 

Tomorrow,  I have roped a mate into driving up to Kenilworth to grab my order from the small farm. Not a big order, only almond oil and olive oil. Straight from the farm, been waiting for a bit as knew it would only be ready late June. Look forward smelling it. There's something romantic about casks.



TheGecko said:


> I made soap today.  It’s the first time this year I have made soap.  Been dealing with stress and depression and a lack of cooperation from daughter and husband about NOT piling crap on my soaping cart!  Nothing worse when you’re already dealing with crap than to want to soap, but have to spend an hour cleaning first.
> 
> I only made two-10” loaves; Cantaloupe for hubby and Chocolate Espresso for my BIL. Hubby had asked if I could make his soap more ‘bubbly’, so I decided to try sugar. Now I know you are supposed to dissolve it in the water before adding the lye, but I Master Batch and being new to using sugar, added it to my FO/Kaolin Clay and stirred the heck out of it and then added it to my oils. For the Chocolate Espresso, I separate part of the batter for a ‘whip cream’ top and ran into a problem with my dispersed TD. I thought I had shaken the bottle really well…no TD on the bottom…but noticed that it seemed a bit on the light side after stirring in a couple of teaspoons. So I looked inside the bottle and I had this really thick clump of TD (I made clay dough). So I added a bit of Distilled water and used the handle of a spoon to thin out what I needed.
> 
> Going to make more soap tomorrow.  I’m getting down to the bottom of my bucket and then I can MB another 40 lbs.


 good on you gecko. Life is always full of roller-coaster highs and lows, so you should be proud of getting motivated again. I hear you about hating having to clean up before you can soap. I have the same issue. Child#1 Mr18 is constantly using my just sterilised bench. I swear, if I've sterilised, he knows it and decides to come up to my area and make mess. Every. Single. Time.  I miss him being at school. This so called "gap year" business is testing my sanity and patience.


----------



## earlene

Yesterday I shrink wrapped 40 bars of soap.  This morning, I have gone trough my curing soaps to pull out what's left to be shrink wrapped & will work on that today between times of doing other non-soapy stuff.  It looks like it might rain most of the day again like it did yesterday.  I'm not sure, but if the sun does come out, I may do something outdoors as well (not soapy stuff).

I may work on a soap making plan for later this week.  Not sure how my hand will manage, but I'd like to make soap.


----------



## Juggsy

May I ask @earlene what you did to your hand. Hope it gets better


----------



## MrsZ

TheGecko said:


> You can make your own reusable ones.  You can get sheets of Corrugated Plastic at Home Depot or Lowes and cut them with a sharp razor or knife.  You’ll want to initially cut them just a tad bit bigger and then trim to where the fill fit snuggly inside you mold.  I made a divider out of a couple of sheets of than tithing cutting board materials and a glue gun.


I didn't think of that. I've been making mine from cereal box cardboard. Plastic would be better.


----------



## Misschief

MrsZ said:


> I didn't think of that. I've been making mine from cereal box cardboard. Plastic would be better.


OR, if you can get your hands on something called Sintra (perhaps a local sign shop), it's even better. It has no channels to catch the soap.


----------



## MrsZ

Misschief said:


> OR, if you can get your hands on something called Sintra (perhaps a local sign shop), it's even better. It has no channels to catch the soap.


I will look it up, thank you. My mold only holds about 16 oz of oils, and I haven't found any molds with dividers that size.


----------



## Juggsy

MrsZ said:


> I will look it up, thank you. My mold only holds about 16 oz of oils, and I haven't found any molds with dividers that size.


I ordered some from EBay it was about $5USD for 6 sheets of pVC moulding. They were only 12cm though. You can get different sizes.


----------



## Zing

Just tryin' to keep up with this thread has been a soapy challenge today!  Just returned from a quick trip to my home town.  Am so pleased that _finally_ my dad and sis are using soap to wash with -- of all things! -- instead of decorating with.  It was a simple joy to use them myself, my soaps from a coupla years ago.  They are so much harder and bubblier than when I initially used them.  Curing does wonders!

Confidentially to @Sally Scheibner: You_can_go_ahead_and_confuse_my_soaps_with_ @Tara_H 's work _anytime!


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

Zing said:


> Just tryin' to keep up with this thread has been a soapy challenge today!  Just returned from a quick trip to my home town.  Am so pleased that _finally_ my dad and sis are using soap to wash with -- of all things! -- instead of decorating with.  It was a simple joy to use them myself, my soaps from a coupla years ago.  They are so much harder and bubblier than when I initially used them.  Curing does wonders!
> 
> Confidentially to @Sally Scheibner: You_can_go_ahead_and_confuse_my_soaps_with_ @Tara_H 's work _anytime!


Old soap is good soap!


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

A friend called and asked if I could make some soap for her daughter's wedding in 5 weeks!  Fortunately, she just wanted some for welcome bags for out of town guests (25 bars or so?) and I had enough cured that she liked for that.  I made a batch of white cold process (eek- y'all keep your fingers crossed, I'm not too good at that) just in case.  I used a fo bottle of cucumber mint which it turns out I don't like- I'll be glad to give them away.  Hope she likes them....


----------



## earlene

Soapy stuff from Sunday:  Shrink wrapped another 45 bars of soap.



Juggsy said:


> May I ask @earlene what you did to your hand. Hope it gets better


First I had surgery on April 7th to repair my skier's thumb & removal of ganglion cyst in pinky finger (@ second joint). Ongoing therapy for the hand has been going quite well, but thumb takes months to reach optimal function.  Then a week ago (actually 10 days now) I fell forward while running up the basement stairs (yeah, I know, stupid action - running up stairs) and jammed the 4th & 5th fingers straight-on against the stair step.  Jamming fingers is bad enough, but the surgical pinky is the 5th digit, so you can imagine how excruciating this was.  Bad strains such as this can take a long time to repair, but thankfully nothing was broken, and I can still use my fingers, but the post surgical swellling that had finally gone away has now been replaced by this new injury swelling.  So all the bruising and swelling and pain from the new trauma is making use of the hand uncomfortable.

So I am actively working the fingers in spite of the old school rest & immobilize advice because I know how difficult long-term immobilization makes recovery of the affected parts once movement is re-initiated.  A month in a cast had made my hand, wrist and fingers so weak and allowed deep scar tissue to form in my thumb & pinky finger that I am unwilling to subject my fingers to long-term immobilization again.  My Occupational Therapist added some exercises back into my regimen to deal with the re-injury and fully encourages this plan of action.

Edit: spelling


----------



## Juggsy

earlene said:


> Soapy stuff from Sunday:  Shrink wrapped another 45 bars of soap.
> 
> 
> First I had surgery on April 7th to repair my skier's thumb & removal of ganglion cyst in pinky finger (@ second joint). Ongoing therapy for the hand has been going quite well, but thumb takes months to reach optimal function.  Then a week ago (actually 10 days now) I feel forward while running up the basement stairs (yeah, I know, stupid action - running up stairs) and jammed the 4th & 5th fingers straight-on against the stair step.  Jamming fingers is bad enough, but the surgical pinky is the 5th digit, so you can imagine how excruciating this was.  Bad strains such as this can take a long time to repair, but thankfully nothing was broken, and I can still use my fingers, but the post surgical swellling that had finally gone away has now been replaced by this new injury swelling.  So all the bruising and swelling and pain from the new trauma is making use of the hand uncomfortable.
> 
> So I am actively working the fingers in spite of the old school rest & immobilize advice because I know how difficult long-term immobilization makes recovery of the affected parts once movement is re-initiated.  A month in a cast had made my hand, wrist and fingers so weak and allowed deep scar tissue to form in my thumb & pinky finger that I am unwilling to subject my fingers to long-term immobilization again.  My Occupational Therapist added some exercises back into my regimen to deal with the re-injury and fully encourages this plan of action.


Oh, that doesn't sound like fun at all... the pain from falling up stairs (something I'm good at - falling up stairs) and landing on hand would be excruciating. Keep the OT up. I agree that immobility seems to make things weaker. child#3 broke wrist last year and took a while to get her strength back. She's fallen (roller skating - obsessed with Roller Derby) on same wrist since and has had to do exercises to build strength up again. No comparison to such an acute injury though. 

I do hope you have no more falls and sending you healing, strength, light and rainbow energy for recovery.


----------



## TheGecko

Didn't make any soap yesterday, but I did Master Batch 40 lbs of Oils/Butters and 13 lbs of 33% Lye Solution.  Unmolded and cut the soap from Saturday, scrubbed my cart down inside and out, reorganized my scents and colorants, did a partial inventory and washed all my soaping equipment (since it had been awhile since I had used it).


----------



## lesavonvert

Finally found the time to make my Aleppo soap yesterday it took a while to achieve trace but I enjoyed the fact that you can relax while stick blending. After unmolding it was already hard and ready to be cut and stamped.  I just love the scent


----------



## TashaBird

earlene said:


> Soapy stuff from Sunday:  Shrink wrapped another 45 bars of soap.
> 
> 
> First I had surgery on April 7th to repair my skier's thumb & removal of ganglion cyst in pinky finger (@ second joint). Ongoing therapy for the hand has been going quite well, but thumb takes months to reach optimal function.  Then a week ago (actually 10 days now) I fell forward while running up the basement stairs (yeah, I know, stupid action - running up stairs) and jammed the 4th & 5th fingers straight-on against the stair step.  Jamming fingers is bad enough, but the surgical pinky is the 5th digit, so you can imagine how excruciating this was.  Bad strains such as this can take a long time to repair, but thankfully nothing was broken, and I can still use my fingers, but the post surgical swellling that had finally gone away has now been replaced by this new injury swelling.  So all the bruising and swelling and pain from the new trauma is making use of the hand uncomfortable.
> 
> So I am actively working the fingers in spite of the old school rest & immobilize advice because I know how difficult long-term immobilization makes recovery of the affected parts once movement is re-initiated.  A month in a cast had made my hand, wrist and fingers so weak and allowed deep scar tissue to form in my thumb & pinky finger that I am unwilling to subject my fingers to long-term immobilization again.  My Occupational Therapist added some exercises back into my regimen to deal with the re-injury and fully encourages this plan of action.
> 
> Edit: spelling


I hope you feel better soon and heal quickly!

I updated my inventory and posted new soaps to my website. I hope to get a few soaps made soon, but trying for packaging the ones I have this week, and making some bath bombs.


----------



## TashaBird

Bought some adorable micro measuring spoons. I probably should have looked since it was sort of a novelty store. But, I was busy being touristy. Too funny!


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Oh gawd, this US customary design gets crazier every day. How was it possible at all to survive in the times when a “nip” or “pinch” still was a matter of hand feeling, instead of some fixed value?


----------



## gardengeek

lesavonvert said:


> Finally found the time to make my Aleppo soap yesterday it took a while to achieve trace but I enjoyed the fact that you can relax while stick blending. After unmolding it was already hard and ready to be cut and stamped.  I just love the scent



Pretty Aleppo! 
May I ask what percentage of Laurel Berry Oil (LBO) you used and what your lye concentration was? I've been experimenting with Aleppo using a 50/50 LBO/OO with various lye concentrations and it traces unbelievably fast for me. I started with a 40% lye con (barely got it in the mold) and have since tried 37, 33, 30, and 28% The 28% is still in the mold after 11 days so I won't do that again. I like the way the 50/50 feels on my skin and the lather is great, but the scent first thing in the morning makes me gag. The last three batches I started experimenting with some EO blends and EO/FO blend. So far the EO/FO blend (NS Earth Meets Sky & Spearmint FO) is covering the LBO quite well.


----------



## gardengeek

Experimenting with Zany's No Slime Castile using Playalinda Beach seawater. 

I made up some of the faux seawater but decided to go to the beach and get the real deal. I was planning to meet up with some family members and thought I could just leave my house early and swing by the beach on the way to the meet. I packed up some very large Bunn coffee filters, two jugs and a funnel and off I went. Unfortunately, I wore capris instead of shorts and couldn't get them pulled up high enough to avoid the waves so my pants got soaked. Needless to say, I got the water but had to drive all the way back to my house in my underwear before I could meet my family!! 

Next time, I'm going to take a water collection bucket in addition to the containers I filter the water into. The collection bucket needs to have a large mouth to collect the seawater fast. I wouldn't have gotten so wet if I didn't have to stay in the water so long filling up a small-mouth jug. I'm also going to take a chair or towel to sit on so I can enjoy the clean ocean air and listen to the waves for a bit.


----------



## lesavonvert

gardengeek said:


> Pretty Aleppo!
> May I ask what percentage of Laurel Berry Oil (LBO) you used and what your lye concentration was? I've been experimenting with Aleppo using a 50/50 LBO/OO with various lye concentrations and it traces unbelievably fast for me. I started with a 40% lye con (barely got it in the mold) and have since tried 37, 33, 30, and 28% The 28% is still in the mold after 11 days so I won't do that again. I like the way the 50/50 feels on my skin and the lather is great, but the scent first thing in the morning makes me gag. The last three batches I started experimenting with some EO blends and EO/FO blend. So far the EO/FO blend (NS Earth Meets Sky & Spearmint FO) is covering the LBO quite well.


I have a verry sensitive skin and have used a 50/50 Aleppo soap before wich was too much for me so I made this one with 21.62 percent of laurel fruit oil at a 27.59 lye concentration


----------



## ResolvableOwl

A random side note: Lauric acid, the main fatty acid in coconut, palm kernel oil, babaçu…, is named after laurel. Laurel is also the only major source of lauric acid that isn't a palm tree. (There were experiments with genetically modified canola to produce lauric acid in temperate climates, but they were abandoned because coconut and palm kernel oil are so cheap.)
50% laurel oil equals about 25% coconut oil in the content of lauric acid, which is considered the main irritant in high-“cleansing” soaps.


----------



## earlene

I lost track of how many soaps I shrink wrapped yesterday.  I was at 24 when I stopped counting and took a morning break.  Later I boxed up a bunch to move them to the area where they will wait until I can finish the labeling process.  I did more shrink wrapping as the day wore on, but I never consciously added up the day's count, and now I just have no clue.  I already started more this morning & decided to accept that yesterday's total is irrelevant.  However, I do now have two boot boxes full of shrink wrapped soaps that I need to label and I am not done yet.

Later today, the electronic fence will be installed over at the other house, so I'll be there for a good part of the day & doing less soapy stuff.


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

Look how nice my CP wedding soaps came out!


----------



## Tara_H

Only soapy plotting going on here at the moment, nothing to show for it yet!
I have at least one idea to try out for the confetti un-challenge, and I designed a small soap/shampoo bar single mould which I'm going to make when the printer gets through its backlog of chicken door components...


----------



## Zing

Ugeauxgirl said:


> Look how nice my CP wedding soaps came out!View attachment 59305


I love simple, elegant, white soaps!  Have fun at the wedding!


----------



## TashaBird

ResolvableOwl said:


> Oh gawd, this US customary design gets crazier every day. How was it possible at all to survive in the times when a “nip” or “pinch” still was a matter of hand feeling, instead of some fixed value?


It’s funny to look back in my recipe notes and see “pinch”!


----------



## TashaBird

Tara_H said:


> Only soapy plotting going on here at the moment, nothing to show for it yet!
> I have at least one idea to try out for the confetti un-challenge, and I designed a small soap/shampoo bar single mould which I'm going to make when the printer gets through its backlog of chicken door components...


Chicken door?!


----------



## Tara_H

TashaBird said:


> Chicken door?!


Another non-soapy project unfortunately! Making an automatic door opener for the chickens:


So far you still have to press a button, but it beats going through the run to open the door manually (and risking the rooster gauntlet). Next version will hopefully open automatically when it gets bright in the morning, after I figure out how to hook up those sensors...


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Electronics is easy! Red is black and plus is minus.


----------



## The_Phoenix

So I have the oils and lye solution all set to make soap. But I can’t decide on the fragrance or colors! It’s either Honey Patchouli. Bottom layer uncolored (the FO discolors to an orangish tan). AC “mica” line, and top is colored with TD.

Or rosemary mint fragrance oil. Bottom layer would be green and top yellow.

Or the two fragrances I tested that are two of the best smelling FOs I’ve ever tested: Willow and Ivy from BB or Calabrian Bergamot Violet from EBB.

By the end of the day I’ll figure it out. 

I need to wrap and label a a lot of soap. I’m thinking g of “hiring” my daughter to bevel and wrap my soaps.


----------



## MrsZ

I made a 60% beef tallow soap. My first time working with tallow. It stayed fluid just like lard. Since it stayed fluid for so long, I decided to try a simple in the pot swirl, which I've never been successful with yet. It is in the oven CPOPing right now. It looks pretty muddy, but we'll see tomorrow for sure I guess.


----------



## TashaBird

Tara_H said:


> Another non-soapy project unfortunately! Making an automatic door opener for the chickens:
> View attachment 59306
> 
> So far you still have to press a button, but it beats going through the run to open the door manually (and risking the rooster gauntlet). Next version will hopefully open automatically when it gets bright in the morning, after I figure out how to hook up those sensors...


That’s amazing! I’m chicken obsessed. I can’t have them right now. But I belong to all the groups! When the time comes, I’ll be ready!!!

Bath bomb making is improving. Less fails, and the fails I have I’ve turned into a decent product for my sale basket. I’ve got them in the dehydrator at the lowest setting. Even my dehumidifier can’t handle the cold fog we’ve got going! Edit: they’re scented with lavender, lime, and ylang ylang essential oils and because of the dehydrator, and 3 batches, my entire garage and house smells good!
MUSTfinish packaging 3 soaps for farmers market this weekend.


----------



## amd

Culled my NG wishlist from 194 to 81. Does this affect my status as a FO HO?


----------



## dibbles

amd said:


> Culled my NG wishlist from 194 to 81. Does this affect my status as a FO HO?


Pretty sure you still qualify


----------



## KiwiMoose

amd said:


> Culled my NG wishlist from 194 to 81. Does this affect my status as a FO HO?


At Christmas you can be a  FO HO HO HO


----------



## The_Phoenix

This batch of soap is a long time coming. Went through a rough patch a few years ago and started every morning lighting a candle. One of those candles was BBW Mahogany Teakwood. I tested one mahogany teakwood previously that was a massive fail so I was hesitant to try another. Flaming Candle’s is an EXACT duplicate.

I’m slowing gaining more and more male customers and though this is a definite masculine fragrance, I think a lot of women will like it, too. 




Also, this FO decelerated my batter. I’m a slow soaper. More than enough time to swirl and swirl and swirl and swirl and swirl some more. I’m so giddy!!!


----------



## TashaBird

When you want an air brush, but too broke, but still crafty. 
(They bubble, so kind soapy.)


----------



## gardengeek

lesavonvert said:


> I have a verry sensitive skin and have used a 50/50 Aleppo soap before wich was too much for me so I made this one with 21.62 percent of laurel fruit oil at a 27.59 lye concentration



Thank you. I have 4 ounces left of the LBO so I might try a batch with less to compare. I did purchase a bar of 40/60 LBO/OO on Amazon and I don't like it as much as mine. Maybe 45/55 will be just right for me.



ResolvableOwl said:


> A random side note: Lauric acid, the main fatty acid in coconut, palm kernel oil, babaçu…, is named after laurel. Laurel is also the only major source of lauric acid that isn't a palm tree. (There were experiments with genetically modified canola to produce lauric acid in temperate climates, but they were abandoned because coconut and palm kernel oil are so cheap.)
> 50% laurel oil equals about 25% coconut oil in the content of lauric acid, which is considered the main irritant in high-“cleansing” soaps.



Interesting to know. I usually don't do well with high OO or CO but this doesn't seem to bother me. I was wondering if it was because of the high linoleic content? According to Soapee calc, the 50/50 has 19% LA, well above any soaps I've ever made.


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

MrsZ said:


> I made a 60% beef tallow soap. My first time working with tallow. It stayed fluid just like lard. Since it stayed fluid for so long, I decided to try a simple in the pot swirl, which I've never been successful with yet. It is in the oven CPOPing right now. It looks pretty muddy, but we'll see tomorrow for sure I guess.


I love tallow in soap and I love the first cut and being surprised by the inside.  It's one of my favorite things about soaping.


----------



## MrsZ

Ugeauxgirl said:


> I love tallow in soap and I love the first cut and being surprised by the inside.  It's one of my favorite things about soaping.


I'm certainly hoping the inside looks better than the outside!


----------



## ResolvableOwl

gardengeek said:


> I was wondering if it was because of the high linoleic content? According to Soapee calc, the 50/50 has 19% LA, well above any soaps I've ever made.


Welcome to the linoleic rabbit hole!  




__





						Linoleics Anonymous
					

ETA tl;dr: From several points of view, it appears that staying well below 15% of linoleic acid is a reasonable rule of thumb. Exceeding it should better be the exception for those who know what they're doing, first of all how to guard against rancidity/DOS. That said, linoleic acid is a worthy...




					www.soapmakingforum.com
				



Joke aside, linoleic acid _does_ make lovely soaps (though with severe caveats like hardness and danger of rancidity). I think a bit of it like the anarchist little sister of oleic acid. It behaves quite similar, arguably more demanding to keep under control, but then it can indeed improve some issues of high-oleic soaps, like the weird chalky feel that many castile-style soaps tend to leave on the skin. I myself rarely make soap with much less than your 19% of linoleic acid 

While olive oil is a moderate source of linoleic acid itself, laurel oil has a truly unique profile that adds appreciable (but manageable) amounts of linoleic acid – but also lauric acid, that counteracts the soft/mushy nature of high oleic/linoleic acids, and boosts lather.
I'd likely use laurel oil a lot if I could stand its smell (or there were a desodorised variant somewhere to get out there).


----------



## Whillow

I have been working on this project for far too many days. Although it is mindless and can be done while sitting watching television.  I decided to make soap dough and put it through an extruder to make my own soap sprinkles. What a tedious process. I thought I could cut them as they came out of the extruder but that just smooshed them together.   I think I will just go back to using candy sprinkles after these are gone. Lol.


----------



## TashaBird

Whillow said:


> I have been working on this project for far too many days. Although it is mindless and can be done while sitting watching television.  I decided to make soap dough and put it through an extruder to make my own soap sprinkles. What a tedious process. I thought I could cut them as they came out of the extruder but that just smooshed them together.   I think I will just go back to using candy sprinkles after these are gone. Lol. View attachment 59328
> View attachment 59327


I’ve been meaning to do this! It looks like a good tv watching activity.


----------



## Whillow

TashaBird said:


> I’ve been meaning to do this! It looks like a good tv watching activity.


Yes it truly is. Especially binge watching Netflix.


----------



## MrsZ

I made a slab mold from a macaroni and cheese cheese box last night, and made soap in it today. It didn't turn out quite as expected, there's white hidden in it too, but I think it's pretty. Now let's hope I can get it out later.....


----------



## The_Phoenix

Getting ready to officially add my whipped body butter to my website but worried it might melt during shipping. Sending a test jar to my mom, who lives in Arizona. If it melts during transport, I'll hold off on adding it, or maybe I just limit it to local orders, which would be a shame because most of my orders are out of state. I don't want to mess with having to use ice packs because that sounds like a PITA. 

Wondering if anyone else limits the shipment of certain products during the summer. Thoughts?


----------



## Tara_H

Got my shampoo bar mould printed 

I had a bit of trouble with the flexible filament, but I think it's going to be worth it.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## amd

Threw away 30-ish bars of soap that had developed DOS. I think I've narrowed it down to using a different brand of buttermilk, but I'm going to do an FO test batch tonight just to make sure it isn't the FO, as it was a new bottle. I'm not even sad about throwing away those bars, just worried about my customers.


----------



## Zing

The_Phoenix said:


> Getting ready to officially add my whipped body butter to my website but worried it might melt during shipping. Sending a test jar to my mom, who lives in Arizona. If it melts during transport, I'll hold off on adding it, or maybe I just limit it to local orders, which would be a shame because most of my orders are out of state. I don't want to mess with having to use ice packs because that sounds like a PITA.
> 
> Wondering if anyone else limits the shipment of certain products during the summer. Thoughts?


I don't know what your ingredients are and you are smart to test the mail.  I safely shipped my lotion bars (1/3 beeswax, 1/3 butter, 1/3 liquid oil) to Hawaii.


----------



## maryloucb

I haven't done anything soapy lately  My son is at hockey camp, and I am here with him without any soaping stuff. I really considered bringing it, as we are renting an apartment, but I couldn't deal with all the other stuff we had to bring plus all the soap stuff so I decided not to.


----------



## gardengeek

ResolvableOwl said:


> Welcome to the linoleic rabbit hole!
> While olive oil is a moderate source of linoleic acid itself, laurel oil has a truly unique profile that adds appreciable (but manageable) amounts of linoleic acid – but also lauric acid, that counteracts the soft/mushy nature of high oleic/linoleic acids, and boosts lather.
> I'd likely use laurel oil a lot if I could stand its smell (or there were a desodorised variant somewhere to get out there).



This whole soaping journey is a rabbit hole 
Yes, it's so stinky! The Earth Meets Sky & Spearmint EO blend is smelling much better so I'm hopeful it will work out.
Thank you for including the thread link - interesting read. I am curious to see if my Aleppo develops DOS with both high oleic and linoleic percentages.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I’m on a road trip for two weeks with a single goal of hugging some of the dear ones I missed during pandemic isolation.  I prepared for the trip by ordering a new customcrafttools acrylic slab (5”x7”x3”) soap mold with a clear liner.  Why has it taken soooo long for someone to make a little slab mold that makes 2.5” x 3.5” bars!?!?


----------



## Catscankim

I made a layered soap tonight. The top layer is an itp swirl. I might have done the swirl a little early,  so i am predicting that it might be a little mottled. I hope not, but wont see till the cut.

Impatiently waiting for it to set up a bit for a fingers crossed pretty top lol.


----------



## melinda48

Ugeauxgirl said:


> Look how nice my CP wedding soaps came out!View attachment 59305


What is the fragrance? It is lovely -love pure white soaps!


----------



## melinda48

TashaBird said:


> Chicken door?!


Is it made using a scanner motor? Our son used garage door openers for his. We went low-tech and had regular doors but did have remote control lights. How many girls do you  have? We had mostly Buff Orpingtons and loved them!


----------



## melinda48

Made lavender, orange, patchouli yesterday ((60 bars) and will cut it and put it on the rack to cure today. I have some salves to finish up as well as some wax melts (air fresheners). Recently bought loaf molds from Essential Depot. They are the red silicon ones with the wire “cages”. I absolutely love them! My soaps pop out so easily and the “cages” can be stacked -nice for saponifying! The soap is a pain to make as, once I add the orange and patchouli, it hardens up very quickly. So-I divide the mix 2/3-1/3 and do 2/3 lavender EO and color) and then 1/3 is colored orange and carries the orange and Patchouli. Pour the lavender, hold my breath then pour the orange-then swirl. Whew! It comes out well though. Every time I make it, I am filled with trepidation however.


----------



## earlene

32 bars of soap shrink wrapped early Tuesday morning & none the rest of that day because we had a fence installed, & they were late to arrive so it took a lot longer than expected.  Plus some sweaty yard work made for a tiring day.

37 bars of soap shrink wrapped on Wednesday.  I thought I was close to done with this project, but realized that I had moved some trays to the other side of the room while sorting through which ones to shrink wrap, so No, I was not as close to done as I'd like.  It looks like I could be at it for another 2 or 3 days, depending on my hand, motivation level & other necessary activities, as well as Hubby being off work because sometimes he needs 

So this morning I went through to make sure I have all the soaps that need to be packaged together near the shrink wrap set up & I'll get to work on that shortly.  Hubby is gone to Chicago for the day, but I have a dog training session & an OT appointment on my agenda as well.  Still, I can easily fit at least 5 mini shrink wrap sessions into my day.

I did get a tray of 5 individual bars of confetti soap into the oven for CPOP.  They sat out overnight moistening sufficiently with added water, in hopes there will be no air pockets and they look pretty well solid this morning, so I hope that will be the case.  I wouldn't have bothered, but the Fragrance is so fabulous, I had to use those scraps to make soap.


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

melinda48 said:


> What is the fragrance? It is lovely -love pure white soaps!


It's cucumber mint.  I hated it when I first made them, but it's starting to fade to "clean and subtle". My youngest said it smells like soap.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

gardengeek said:


> Yes, it's so stinky! The Earth Meets Sky & Spearmint EO blend is smelling much better so I'm hopeful it will work out.


Let's hope so! On the other hand, there are quite some people out there who love the smell of Aleppo soap/laurel oil, and I suspect that the natural variations of the smell (just like the colour) are much larger than with most other ingredients. That comes atop of my reluctance to give it a try.


----------



## violets2217

Finally finished putting this thing together! After a couple tries I got the drawers moving smoothly. Now just need to maybe add cloth to extent to keep dust and stuff out. I’m pretty happy with it. I’m going to make a couple more shelves too I think. I really like the T&S soap bars and they fit well in the drying racks as do my 3” rounds. So I think 2 more racks will be plenty.
I can now reclaim my desk, table and linen closet…


----------



## MrsZ

violets2217 said:


> Finally finished putting this thing together! After a couple tries I got the drawers moving smoothly. Now just need to maybe add cloth to extent to keep dust and stuff out. I’m pretty happy with it. I’m going to make a couple more shelves too I think. I really like the T&S soap bars and they fit well in the drying racks as do my 3” rounds. So I think 2 more racks will be plenty.
> I can now reclaim my desk, table and linen closet…
> View attachment 59358


That's amazing! I'm low-key jealous now.


----------



## MrsZ

Here are my soaps from the last couple days.

A basic slab swirl scented with Grapefruit and Bergamot from NS:





And I think I'll call this one "Arctic Sea Storm" or something like that. Completely not what I hoped for, but pretty cool still. Scented with Rosemary Mint from NS:





Can I post pictures in the photo gallery? Are there any guidelines as to using the photo gallery?


----------



## KiwiMoose

MrsZ said:


> Here are my soaps from the last couple days.
> 
> A basic slab swirl scented with Grapefruit and Bergamot from NS:
> View attachment 59359
> 
> 
> And I think I'll call this one "Arctic Sea Storm" or something like that. Completely not what I hoped for, but pretty cool still. Scented with Rosemary Mint from NS:
> View attachment 59360
> 
> 
> Can I post pictures in the photo gallery? Are there any guidelines as to using the photo gallery?


Yes post to gallery!  That's a better place for people to see them.
@violets2217 - shipping costs to NZ??


----------



## violets2217

MrsZ said:


> That's amazing! I'm low-key jealous now.


No need to be jealous… I had no idea what I was doing and ended up taking it apart twice to get it to work right. Plus I’m sore and have scrapes and bruises I’ve no idea where the came from!  So if I can do it and am still alive with all my fingers still attached, then so can you!


KiwiMoose said:


> @violets2217 - shipping costs to NZ??


I’ve no idea… you tell me! I’d have to send it in piece and it would take me forever…I’ve been planning and working on mine for a while! Let’s see how it holds up, it just may end up in a pile on my sunroom floor!


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

I have been completely out of tallow for a few days, and haven't been able to find any, but today I stopped by a grocery store and they'd just finished trimming some briskets.  They wrapped up about 8lbs of fat for me and I looked at the tag and it was $1.27.  Not per pound, total.  I must have looked surprised, because the butcher told me that when the "boss" was around, they charge $1.27 per pound for it, but since he wasn't, and they were just going to throw it away anyhow...  whoo hoo- my favorite soaping oil- nearly free!


----------



## Catscankim

I am really annoyed with myself for not waiting to unmold. I really never have much of a hard time popping it out of the mold. It was being stubborn…i left it sit for about an hour more after loosening the sides, but i have to go to bed soon, so i forced the loaf out. The edges all stuck to the mold while the rest popped out.

its gonna need some cleaning up.

I am always able to unmold at 24 hours or even earlier. I guess it was just too humid out. I dunno. Its too soft to cut for sure.

I ran out of lye as well, so i guess no more soapy stuff till i get my order in. Which is another annoying thing…I thought i had another container of lye in the cabinet.

I will be ok lol.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Catscankim said:


> I am really annoyed with myself for not waiting to unmold. I really never have much of a hard time popping it out of the mold. It was being stubborn…i left it sit for about an hour more after loosening the sides, but i have to go to bed soon, so i forced the loaf out. The edges all stuck to the mold while the rest popped out.
> 
> its gonna need some cleaning up.
> 
> I am always able to unmold at 24 hours or even earlier. I guess it was just too humid out. I dunno. Its too soft to cut for sure.
> 
> I ran out of lye as well, so i guess no more soapy stuff till i get my order in. Which is another annoying thing…I thought i had another container of lye in the cabinet.
> 
> I will be ok lol.


It's alright everybody - she said she's gonna be OK.  No need to call 911, or 111, or 999 wherever you're from...


----------



## earlene

violets2217 said:


> Finally finished putting this thing together! After a couple tries I got the drawers moving smoothly. Now just need to maybe add cloth to extent to keep dust and stuff out. I’m pretty happy with it. I’m going to make a couple more shelves too I think. I really like the T&S soap bars and they fit well in the drying racks as do my 3” rounds. So I think 2 more racks will be plenty.
> I can now reclaim my desk, table and linen closet…
> View attachment 59358


Fabulous!  Did you make it from scratch?  A kit? Written plans you bought somewhere?  Copied from a picture you saw?  I've seen pictures, but have not see plans or kits for sale, so am really curious.  Oh, and if you built it from scratch, how costly were the materials?


----------



## dibbles

Mobjack Bay said:


> I prepared for the trip by ordering a new customcrafttools acrylic slab (5”x7”x3”) soap mold with a clear liner.


 Great travel prep idea!


----------



## violets2217

earlene said:


> Fabulous!  Did you make it from scratch?  A kit? Written plans you bought somewhere?  Copied from a picture you saw?  I've seen pictures, but have not see plans or kits for sale, so am really curious.  Oh, and if you built it from scratch, how costly were the materials?


I built it from scratch, I had inspiration from a photo on Pinterest. I was looking at my wish list on Home Depot & everything I used came to around $100. But I did over buy and have some wood left over… also had to substitute for some 2x4 with 2x3’s because all the cheap 2x4’s were wet and moldy and warped. I was kinda disappointed. It’s was a fun build. But I just realized this morning when I was admiring my handy work… my third try with the side drawer supports… they are crooked and not level as you get to the top… so now I’m trying to decide if I wanna take it apart and fix it one more time?!?!


----------



## earlene

Yesterday I shrink wrapped only *one* bar of soap.  The rest of the day was taken up with other stuff and I am again wearing a restrictive brace on my wrist & hand that is splinting my 4th&5th fingers together in a partially bent position.

This morning I shrink wrapped 7 bars of soap before going over to help with dog training.  I may do more today; not sure.

ETA: The total for Friday was 15 bars shrink wrapped.


----------



## AliOop

Mobjack Bay said:


> I’m on a road trip for two weeks with a single goal of hugging some of the dear ones I missed during pandemic isolation.  I prepared for the trip by ordering a new customcrafttools acrylic slab (5”x7”x3”) soap mold with a clear liner.  Why has it taken soooo long for someone to make a little slab mold that makes 2.5” x 3.5” bars!?!?





dibbles said:


> Great travel prep idea!


Yes it is! and now we all want one of those mini slab molds, don't we?


----------



## dibbles

AliOop said:


> Yes it is! and now we all want one of those mini slab molds, don't we?


Yes. Yes we do!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

dibbles said:


> Great travel prep idea!





AliOop said:


> Yes it is! and now we all want one of those mini slab molds, don't we?





dibbles said:


> Yes. Yes we do!


When obsessing for over a year about which slab mold to buy turns out to be the best strategy


----------



## Rattanjeet

After seeing all of your post, I feel so happy for you all that all of you are doing so much. Apart from your daily routine, you all are taking the time to invest in carrying out your hobby. Making such beautiful and lovely soaps and posting it here. At the same time I feel sad for myself, beacuse in the last almost a month or may be more than that, I havent made even a single thing, I dont know either I get so tired after looking after my kids that I am hardly left with any energy to do or may be the spark is off the track now a days. 
I wish and hope that my energy levels are back and I could also share something with you all.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Rattanjeet said:


> After seeing all of your post, I feel so happy for you all that all of you are doing so much. Apart from your daily routine, you all are taking the time to invest in carrying out your hobby. Making such beautiful and lovely soaps and posting it here. At the same time I feel sad for myself, beacuse in the last almost a month or may be more than that, I havent made even a single thing, I dont know either I get so tired after looking after my kids that I am hardly left with any energy to do or may be the spark is off the track now a days.
> I wish and hope that my energy levels are back and I could also share something with you all.


Looking after children is VERY tiring. Don't be too hard on yourself.


----------



## lesavonvert

violets2217 said:


> Finally finished putting this thing together! After a couple tries I got the drawers moving smoothly. Now just need to maybe add cloth to extent to keep dust and stuff out. I’m pretty happy with it. I’m going to make a couple more shelves too I think. I really like the T&S soap bars and they fit well in the drying racks as do my 3” rounds. So I think 2 more racks will be plenty.
> I can now reclaim my desk, table and linen closet…
> View attachment 59358


----------



## lesavonvert

WoW you can ne proud of yourself this is a verry nice rack


----------



## AliOop

Rattanjeet said:


> After seeing all of your post, I feel so happy for you all that all of you are doing so much. Apart from your daily routine, you all are taking the time to invest in carrying out your hobby. Making such beautiful and lovely soaps and posting it here. At the same time I feel sad for myself, beacuse in the last almost a month or may be more than that, I havent made even a single thing, I dont know either I get so tired after looking after my kids that I am hardly left with any energy to do or may be the spark is off the track now a days.
> I wish and hope that my energy levels are back and I could also share something with you all.


I agree with @KiwiMoose - don't be too hard on yourself. Creativity can include enjoying what others create, and storing ideas for another time. 

If you find yourself without enough time/energy to do the whole process, you can also split it into several tasks that you can do here and there, including:

1. Make the lye solution ahead of time and store it in a tightly-closed and clearly-marked container, out of reach of the children. I make a big batch and keep it in a repurposed laundry soap container that has a big warning sticker taped to it.

2. Measure out all the oils together into one container that you can cover and store. Then all you have to do is warm it up in the microwave or on the stove when you are ready to make soap.

3. Measure out all the dry additives that you would dissolve into the water (sugar, salt, citric acid or citrate) and store them in a zip-top bag or small container. 

You can do one, two, or all three of these tasks the night before, or the week before - whenever you have energy. Then you can approach the soap making prepared and less stressed or pressed for time. 

I pray that you will have some rest and be able to do whatever it is - soaping, or something else - that restores your energy and joy.


----------



## TashaBird

Got my first bath bombs packaged for tomorrow farmers market. Making labels and packaging soaps today. I have several batches of soap ingredients prepped that are yelling at me from the shelf. But instead I made embeds for bath bombs. Wrecked my first batch, second batch turned out pretty good.


----------



## violets2217

TashaBird said:


> Got my first bath bombs packaged for tomorrow farmers market. Making labels and packaging soaps today. I have several batches of soap ingredients prepped that are yelling at me from the shelf. But instead I made embeds for bath bombs. Wrecked my first batch, second batch turned out pretty good.


I’m kinda excited seeing this! I just ordered 4 more 3-d printed shampoo bar/bath bomb presses and one of them was the cloud press! I so wanna try this! I also ordered this as my “Birthday present to me” splurge! Hope it works like it says it should.


Now I just need an embed mold…


----------



## TashaBird

violets2217 said:


> I’m kinda excited seeing this! I just ordered 4 more 3-d printed shampoo bar/bath bomb presses and one of them was the cloud press! I so wanna try this! I also ordered this as my “Birthday present to me” splurge! Hope it works like it says it should.
> View attachment 59401
> 
> Now I just need an embed mold…


I hope yours works better than mine. I wish I’d waited until I could get the Electra press. But I just couldn’t have known. I like the look of that hand crank! 
Yay for creative splurges for bearthday presents!!

Thought I’d try my lotion bar molds for some bath bombs. I’m seeing if I can get green water from blue bombs w yellow embeds. I like the performance part of bbs. And hoping to have some fun gift sets for the holidaze. 
Packaging my soaps while listening to Waited Wait Don’t Tell Me is my favorite! Please don’t judge the smears on my iPad. SO many oils!!


----------



## AliOop

Finally put on my big girl panties today and masterbatched 36lbs of oil. One pound of this mix was my 20x ROE-over-treated home-rendered lard, resulting in a total ROE batch concentration of .027 (got the decimal in the right place this time).  Only about 8 more master batches to go before I use up all the over-treated lard.  

On a happy note, last March, the seller of our house offered to leave behind her parents' wax-melter (for hand/foot wax baths). When I enthusiastically accepted, of course I was thinking "oil melter" and not "mani-pedi."  

Sure enough, this thing was perfect for melting the PKO for the master batch. After I got that PKO melting first (see pic #1), then I measured and microwaved all the other hard oils in 4lb increments. I'd have done more at a time, but my scale only goes up to 5 pounds, and I didn't want to risk getting the overage error.

Anyway, by the time I was done with all the other oils, the PKO was almost melted.  Everything went into a 20q Cambro container from the food service store (pic #2). Time to get out the paint-stirring drill attachment from my husband's workbench. _Edited: I actually ended up using my regular stickblender with a long stirring stick to get everything up from the bottom and whirred together. Worked just fine._ I'll probably wrap the container with heating pads and a few bungee cords to gently reheat the mix if needed, and will use the paint-stirring attachment if needed at that time. Time to make some soap!!!





Edited: I broke down and bought the local lard, even though it was more expensive than waiting for my daughter to bring a cube from Reno. I was worried that my over-treated lard would start going rancid if I didn't get it diluted into some other oils pretty quickly. Plus, I had the time today, and it was good to get at least the first batch done and off my mind. Now if I can only find time to clean the greasy floors in my soap room!


----------



## earlene

Saturday (yesterday), I shrink wrapped 25 soaps, no more than 5 or 6 at any given session.  I wait until I can take off my brace/splint because it's far too difficult to even try while wearing it.  And even then too many in a row and my hand starts to hurt.  But dang, it feels good to remove it (for washing up as needed) and let my skin cool down and breath a little.  Plus I have to give the brace some breathing room, too, so it will dry out from me sweating inside it.  

The weather here is turning cold overnight.  (Well, by the standards of 'July is Hot'. )  It's really only low 60's (Fahrenheit) overnight, but that felt so cold to Kitty Baby a couple of mornings ago, she changed her mind about going outside (until about a half hour later, when she must have decided that her fur coat was enough to keep her warm enough.)

But in spite of the overnight lows, it's still hot and humid during the day and some of my soaps are sweating after I bring them downstairs to shrink wrap.  I am so looking forward to a lower humidity in a couple of months time.

At least I am down to my last soaps to shrink wrap, but I am having to wipe some to get the humid-sweat to be absorbed before I can wrap them.  It's odd that the main floor (where I am doing the shrink wrapping) is more humid than the floor where they cure (upstairs).  Soaps that don't sweat upstairs are now sweating downstairs.  I don't think I ever noticed this happening before.  I asked Hubby to check the filters to the AC unit, but he hasn't yet. I may have to remind him again, or re-institute that Honey-Do List I had going a few years back.



I should do a count today to see how many I have left to shrink wrap.  I really think I should be done any day now.

Then starts the labeling.  I want to give a bunch to Hubby to take to work, as he will be retiring soon and I won't have this opportunity to give away as much soap as this affords me in one fell swoop.   Well, maybe a bunch this month and then again toward the end of the year.  I think his last day will be sometime in January.


----------



## Zing

I made soap today!  It's a special order for a friend.  Pretty involved with four colors (gray, black, white, pink) and four essential oils (anise, cedarwood, orange, lavender).  I'm trying to replicate my, ahem, third-place winning Ione Swirl challenge.


----------



## AliOop

Made a fresh master batch of lye solution with silk in it, and then used my master-batched oils to make the first 24 of 100 bars due for a late September ladies' retreat. The cavity molds are on the heating pad now - hopefully will have pics tomorrow. 

I have to say, having all my supplies and work table in the same room, with the oils and lye masterbatched, made soaping a lot more fun and relaxed. Plus, my laundry room is the next room over, and it has a nice deep sink, with counter for soap dishes. I mean, I guess the counter could be used for anything, but in my house, it's for soap dishes.


----------



## Paulie

Made this today, first in a long time.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Paulie said:


> Made this today, first in a long time.


They look pretty - keep them off that wire rack though!


----------



## Vicki C

AliOop said:


> Made a fresh master batch of lye solution with silk in it, and then used my master-batched oils to make the first 24 of 100 bars due for a late September ladies' retreat. The cavity molds are on the heating pad now - hopefully will have pics tomorrow.
> 
> I have to say, having all my supplies and work table in the same room, with the oils and lye masterbatched, made soaping a lot more fun and relaxed. Plus, my laundry room is the next room over, and it has a nice deep sink, with counter for soap dishes. I mean, I guess the counter could be used for anything, but in my house, it's for soap dishes.


Oh that sounds like fun… I love seeing people’s work spaces, like @TashaBird ’s great setup - inspired me to set up shelving for all my various EOs, FOs, colorants, etc. Maybe I’ll start a thread with photos of my area to try to entice others to share! Good day for it, it has been raining forever where I live.



violets2217 said:


> Finally finished putting this thing together! After a couple tries I got the drawers moving smoothly. Now just need to maybe add cloth to extent to keep dust and stuff out. I’m pretty happy with it. I’m going to make a couple more shelves too I think. I really like the T&S soap bars and they fit well in the drying racks as do my 3” rounds. So I think 2 more racks will be plenty.
> I can now reclaim my desk, table and linen closet…
> View attachment 59358


I LOVE this! So impressed. Maybe I could do this, I do have a chop saw.


----------



## Rattanjeet

Paulie said:


> Made this today, first in a long time.


which Fo have you used?


----------



## AliOop

KiwiMoose said:


> They look pretty - keep them off that wire rack though!


I thought the same, but then wondered if they are M&P.


----------



## earlene

Finally, the end is in sight for the shrink wrapping of soaps (at least for a couple of months).  Again I lost count of how many I completed yesterday; I think it was something less than 2 dozen, but most important is that there are only about 3 dozen left to shrink wrap.

This morning I tossed out several cardboard trays (box top lids & canned food cardboard box bottoms), as well as neatly gathering re-usable paper towel tear-sheets from said trays. (I am an avid re-use type of person, and will clean up spills or cat-vomit or soak up whatever with otherwise lightly-used paper towels.)

I also decided to test out something that I've experienced with sweating soap once put into use.  I've noticed this on more than one occasion with soap that had started sweating in high humidity:  Once I start using it sink-side, it stops sweating, even while it sits in the soap dish next to the kitchen sink where I wash my dishes.  So I took 4 bars that were sweating, washed them off with hot water & am letting them dry as if I were going to be using them regularly.  I'll keep an eye on these 4 bars and see if they start sweating again as they dry off.  The other bars next to my sink don't, so I'm thinking these shouldn't either.  I have no idea why though, considering that my kitchen is definitely a humid area of my house, what with all the water usage activities like boiling water for tea, cooking pasta & other foods, hand washing dishes, etc.  I rarely use the exhaust fan over the stove in my kitchen and never open the window above my sink, so the humidity has nowhere to really go, so I have often wondered why soap that gets used daily does not sweat like the same bar when it is not being used.

A couple of days ago, I put a few sweating bars into a small styrofoam cooler with a new DampRid tub and the lid is on the cooler.  My plan for them is to see how effective this method might be for removing the humidity sweat.  In reality these particular soaps were not sweating until I brought them downstairs, so it probably would have been better to just put them back upstairs and wait for them to dry out again before shrink wrapping.  But I wanted to see how effective this method really is in a controlled space, as well as how long it takes for them to dry out in this situation, so that's what I'm doing.  I am not sure how much time it will take, but it should be interesting.


----------



## AliOop

@earlene such an interesting experiment. My thought was that the bars stop sweating after you wet them because that equalizes them with the ambient humidity. No need to draw moisture when they are moist. Maybe?


----------



## Paulie

Rattanjeet said:


> which Fo have you used?


Cherry Almond Fragrance oil


----------



## Vicki C

Did a clean out of a closet with a lot of old soap lurking in boxes that I had totally forgotten about. I salted out a whole bunch and it is now drying out in two big flats. It was a mix of colors so the curds are grayish green but I think I am going to make soap powder out of them.


----------



## violets2217

Finished up my prototype square colum mold for my square pull threw plates. Gonna test it out tomorrow ( fingers crossed it doesn’t leak!) and experiment with my round pvc column mold, gonna try to pour it without a lining. I’m tired of the warped side on my soaps and I got some new round designs  a couple weeks ago and need to try them out. It’ll be nice to make some soap… it feels like it’s been forever!


----------



## earlene

AliOop said:


> @earlene such an interesting experiment. My thought was that the bars stop sweating after you wet them because that equalizes them with the ambient humidity. No need to draw moisture when they are moist. Maybe?


I think you are correct and that is exactly what is going on.  Even so, they 'feel' dry on the outside rather than wet.  But at least they are not now covered in dew like they were.  I am going to re-bevel a couple of them and see if exposing a possibly dry-er surface has any impact on how they interact with the humidity.  Or, it could be that the moisture I don't feel has 'equalized' to a depth the beveling reaches.  I guess a better test would be to cut one in half and see if the freshly exposed inner surface attracts moisture from the humidity.  So I think I will do both and watch for another couple of days.


----------



## Tara_H

Speaking of soaps sweating, I was very concerned when I noticed that one of my cardboard boxes of cured soap was very wet, like something had spilled in it. Then I discovered it was a bunch of soap bars sitting in there absorbing water out of the air and leaking it into the box!

I haven't made any actual soap for a while but made some other things with mum on her holiday visit here.  The best looking are these bath bombs, and a shampoo bar I made in a mould I designed myself and printed on the 3d printer.  (I'm having so much fun with that thing!) I'm amazed at the amount of detail that actually came through in the bar


----------



## KiwiMoose

New FO - Red Ginger and Saffron.  Unusual but really nice!  Kinda earthy.  Was disappointed that the FO didn't discolour to yellow as it was supposed to ( hence the white portions of soap.  It may change in time though.


----------



## MrsZ

KiwiMoose said:


> New FO - Red Ginger and Saffron.  Unusual but really nice!  Kinda earthy.  Was disappointed that the FO didn't discolour to yellow as it was supposed to ( hence the white portions of soap.  It may change in time though.
> View attachment 59455


It's so pretty!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I’ve been away from home for 4 out of the last 5 weeks, so not much soap is happening. I’m really missing my soap making sessions! I’ll be home by the weekend and think I’ll try one more confetti soap for the unchallenge before the month draws to a close. I’m also hoping to get last month’s soap dough *canes* into a loaf.


----------



## earlene

Tara_H said:


> Speaking of soaps sweating, I was very concerned when I noticed that one of my cardboard boxes of cured soap was very wet, like something had spilled in it. Then I discovered it was a bunch of soap bars sitting in there absorbing water out of the air and leaking it into the box!



Was this box open or closed?  Were the soaps bare?  I assume they were not yet wrapped & labeled yet?

I line my cardboard trays (box-tops/can box bottoms) with paper and above that plastic mesh, then put the soaps on top of the mesh.  The purpose of this was to prevent damage to the cardboard so I could re-use it and to allow for a bit of extra air-flow with the plastic mesh.

Even doing this, the weepy soaps do leak moisture that drips and leaves some discoloration on the paper below.  A couple of times, it's been enough to moisten the cardboard itself.  Those cardboards get tossed into the recycle bin.

As for storing cured soap inside a closed cardboard box, I don't do that until they have been wrapped and labeled. Luckily I have never had soap inside a closed box weep.


----------



## Nanna

wolfsnaps said:


> I am waiting for my second batch ever to harden...going on 48 hours. I can see how addicting this could be though.
> 
> 
> when you wash stuff, don;t you just do it right away or is it better to wait?


I always add about 3 tsp of salt for a 4 lb batch. Hardens over night. If I was ready ever in the morning I could cut before bed. Or put it in the freezer. Like a lot of us patience is terrible . Just so excited to see the outcome.
As for cleanup I scrape everything clean into my main bowl and wait a day or 2 until it’s safe, scrape more into my scrap bowl then wash since it’s now soap.


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

I made a large batch of soap and scented half with Barber Shoppe (blue) and half with Citrus and Sage (orange and yellow).  I added too much water post cook but it will be fine after a long cure I think.


----------



## MrsZ

Ugeauxgirl said:


> I made a large batch of soap and scented half with Barber Shoppe (blue) and half with Citrus and Sage (orange and yellow).  I added too much water post cook but it will be fine after a long cure I think.
> View attachment 59470


I love the blue and white one!


----------



## AliOop

Made another batch in the series of bars for the ladies' retreat gift bag order. Decided to go uncolored with a nice blend of two scents that I have used before, along with some vanilla stabilizer (from BCN) that I have not used with either fragrance before. And...

Holy acceleration and ricing!  Neither fragrance has accelerated on me before; perhaps mixing them, or adding the VCS, changed that reaction? Dunno. After beating it into submission with the SB, I had to glop it into a slab mold instead of pouring into the detailed cavity molds that were planned.

Banged it down so hard that a screw fell out of my craft table. Oops. Checked an hour later, and there was ¼" of oil across the entire top of the slab.  I really wasn't in the mood to hot process, so I took a whisk and beat it all back together in the mold. It now looks like overcooked HP soap, but at least it smells good and seems to be staying together. Here's to hoping that the inside looks nicer than the top!


----------



## bookworm

Gosh you are so sweet. 
I laughed & cried in equal measure. 
So sorry for what's happened and so amused at your descriptive narrative. 
I hope it turns out well.


----------



## Nanna

AliOop said:


> Made another batch in the series of bars for the ladies' retreat gift bag order. Decided to go uncolored with a nice blend of two scents that I have used before, along with some vanilla stabilizer (from BCN) that I have not used with either fragrance before. And...
> 
> Holy acceleration and ricing!  Neither fragrance has accelerated on me before; perhaps mixing them, or adding the VCS, changed that reaction? Dunno. After beating it into submission with the SB, I had to glop it into a slab mold instead of pouring into the detailed cavity molds that were planned.
> 
> Banged it down so hard that a screw fell out of my craft table. Oops. Checked an hour later, and there was ¼" of oil across the entire top of the slab.  I really wasn't in the mood to hot process, so I took a whisk and beat it all back together in the mold. It now looks like overcooked HP soap, but at least it smells good and seems to be staying together. Here's to hoping that the inside looks nicer than the top!
> 
> View attachment 59500


----------



## Misschief

I took delivery of two display shelving units for my market table today. Now, I'm trying to figure out how best to set them up for my next market (this Sunday). Does that count as a soapy thing?


----------



## Zing

Wow.  Major soaping thang today!  I met @GemstonePony _in real life_, wicky wicky what?!  In a strip mall parking lot, like an exchange on the down low, LOL.  She's destashing and I got a ton o' goodies!  I feel like a little kid on Christmas morning!  Can't wait to start experimenting with new essential oils, raspberry seed oil, mango butter, aloe vera something, and all kinds of stuff!  I am fresh out of rosemary EO and now I have it to make my fave recipe.  Bless you, @GemstonePony and best wishes on your transitions!


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Had started new batches of some soft oils, and they misbehaved (instant thick trace after a mere second of SBing, I'm hearing you @AliOop ). I wanted to get to the bottom of it, to better know which of the oils is troublesome _before_ making my next full-size batch.
So I started a somewhat systematic *trace/saponification speed test*: EDIT I just realised that it is appropriate to start a new thread for this:





						Tracing/saponification speed test
					

Some time ago, for a bar soap, I combined (what I thought) soft/slow oils and lye, just to see how it would go to thick trace within the first second of stick-blending. Hrm. Time to find out if some of my oils misbehave (by chance, they were all newly purchased/opened).  So I went on, grabbed...




					www.soapmakingforum.com


----------



## Virgogoddess

I made face bars with triple butters, triple milks and basically every additive I could throw in! The pink ones are rice milk and vegan. Essential oil blends, smells so good! My whole house smells like them! .


----------



## Tara_H

Mum has just gone home, we did some great making during the week and finished up with some soaps yesterday.  First lard recipe for me, so I'm very curious to see how it comes out!
Mum picked the colours (mix of red, purple, and activated charcoal), the fragrance (dragon heart) and the confetti (black and white).



I was hoping the lard recipe would give plenty of working time, but it was hard to tell if it actually did, because I was doing a lot of talking and explaining while making it. It was getting fairly thick by the time we got it in the moulds.


----------



## TashaBird

Omg I’m actually making soap today. I’ve had these batches prepped for a MONTH! I’ve been taking some time off, and also deep in a bath bomb rabbit hole. Last night I dreamed I was at my farmers market booth and I was almost out of soap. My client cancelled today, which sucks because money. But, I’m free to make soap! Yay!


----------



## Nanna

I had a great week, worried about my first mulled wine but it’s okay, scented with orange peel, cedar/lavender, cinnamon and clove. Added red clay and yellow dock infused oil hoping it will stay red.
Pumpkin spice latte hp with pumpkin spice, coffee grounds and instant coffee and vanilla extract for swirl.
Mojito muddle because I didn’t have enough to fill 2 molds so quickly made another sm batch to put on top (should’ve swirled first) scented with peppermint, spearmint and lime eo and made with coconut milk for white and colored with indigo and green clay with barley grass powder.
Last is my hp sunset(?) red clay and indigo. Thought the two mixed would be purpley but not. Scented with a citrus blend and lavender.


----------



## The_Phoenix

Made a very complicated batch of soap today for the July challenge. It took half the day assembling and mixing and waiting and waiting, then more mixing and waiting and mixing and weighing and maths. By the time I was finished it was time to take my daughter to work. Yikes!

I’m yet again waiting to hear back about a job. Good grief. This one is extremely promising and the people I’ve interviewed with have been fabulous. The last job offer I got (and turned down) told me more about the company and culture than I probably wanted to know. Monthly drug test…WHAT!?!?

Anyway, this job, if I get it, would offer me loads of geeky science stuff to be on the periphery of, including forensic stuff. If I don’t get it, ugh. The last conversation ended with “We’d love to have you come to the office to meet with the rest of the team.” Seems like a good sign, right?

I’d like to be at a place where making soap isn’t the highlight of my day but rather a cherry on the top of my week.


----------



## TashaBird

Finally pulled myself out of the rut I was in. Last night I had a dream that I was at the farmers market and didn’t have hardly any soap!  My subconscious trying to tell me something?
Got my new bath bomb molds and my air brush. Now to try and learn how to use them. 
I feel like I’m back in the saddle! 
Yeehaw!


----------



## Zing

Virgogoddess said:


> I made face bars with triple butters, triple milks and basically every additive I could throw in! The pink ones are rice milk and vegan. Essential oil blends, smells so good! My whole house smells like them! .


What are your blends?  Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Melted up some PKO – to find out that a midge had drowned itself into it while cooling down outside. Now I'm insecure if the soap I made from that PKO recently, is, technically, still vegan?


----------



## TashaBird

Oh my goodness. Hello there! New plates, who disc?! The red one was a good co sister you for how fine the detail was. But for the fat design of the blue one, I would’ve gotten more detail if batter was thicker. Both FOs seemed to actually decelerate! Somali Soul and Satsuma by NS.


----------



## Zing

My soapy thing today was, wait for it, making soap!  I made my very favorite I call Spring Clean.  Thanks to @GemstonePony's generosity, I got rosemary essential oil and combined it with lemongrass and cedarwood.  I just love it.  I did a TD/uncolored mix.  Everything went perfect and I'm proud of my emulsion and not doing just one more stick blend.  Everything's tucked in and cozy and gellin'.

@TashaBird, you just keep topping yourself!  How do you stand it?!  They are so psychedelic -- you would have made a killing at Woodstock.


----------



## TashaBird

Zing said:


> My soapy thing today was, wait for it, making soap!  I made my very favorite I call Spring Clean.  Thanks to @GemstonePony's generosity, I got rosemary essential oil and combined it with lemongrass and cedarwood.  I just love it.  I did a TD/uncolored mix.  Everything went perfect and I'm proud of my emulsion and not doing just one more stick blend.  Everything's tucked in and cozy and gellin'.
> 
> @TashaBird, you just keep topping yourself!  How do you stand it?!  They are so psychedelic -- you would have made a killing at Woodstock.


That orange/red one makes me feel like my eyes are out of focus.


----------



## VikingChick

I received in the mail the gift that I got to choose for five years of loyal service to my employer. I chose a Kitchen Aid scale. The small platform can measure to hundredths of a gram! My old one can only go to whole grams. I’m pretty excited.



The_Phoenix said:


> The last conversation ended with “We’d love to have you come to the office to meet with the rest of the team.” Seems like a good sign, right?


Good luck to you! I’m in the job interview process as well. It’s so nerve-wracking!


----------



## SPowers

violets2217 said:


> Finally finished putting this thing together! After a couple tries I got the drawers moving smoothly. Now just need to maybe add cloth to extent to keep dust and stuff out. I’m pretty happy with it. I’m going to make a couple more shelves too I think. I really like the T&S soap bars and they fit well in the drying racks as do my 3” rounds. So I think 2 more racks will be plenty.
> I can now reclaim my desk, table and linen closet…
> View attachment 59358



Did you make this from scratch?  If so, totally awesome - coming from someone with NO skills in that area!  I'm very impressed!


----------



## violets2217

SPowers said:


> Did you make this from scratch? If so, totally awesome - coming from someone with NO skills in that area! I'm very impressed!


Honestly I’m pretty impressed with myself as well! Lol! I pondered this project for quite a while and just decided to go for it! Only had to take it apart twice… but may need to level some shelf supports at the top that are crooked.
I’m done making soap for a bit… 5 small batches over the past week and only 1 was completely successful to the end! I keep trying to test my square column mold to see if it leaks & either my FO accelerates or someone turned the AC down two degrees colder than normal and it accelerates or after the perfect pour I go to pull my plate out and it break off the rod half way up. So I poured it back into my big container and then re-poured it into a round column mold and hide it in the garage so I don’t have to look at it!
I think tomorrow after work I’m going to just make some shampoo bars cause we’re running low and then pull out my sewing machine and finish up some projects there and put away my soap stuff for a while.


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

I made CP 100% lard soap yesterday for my dry skin pals this winter.  I like them better when they've cured a long time.  I added citric acid, sugar, and goat's milk hoping to make it bubblier.  I gelled a loaf and poured the remainder into bar molds- the individual mold ones are so white!  The loaf mold bars are cream colored.  Hard as a brick in less than 24 hours!


----------



## The_Phoenix

I don’t normally make soap on Sundays. Today, I did. We went to a comic book convention yesterday in Los Angeles and waited in line for three hours (!!!!!!!) so that my hubby could finally meet his comic book idol. Just standing there for three hours tuckered us out. That’s on top of the three prior hours of walking around and looking at stuff. With our masks on to boot. 

Normally we wake up early on Sundays and take the dogs for a walk on the beach then grab breakfast. We woke up this morning and decided the effort to drive to the beach was itself even too much for our bodies. Guess we’re not used to being out in society for that long.  

Finally settled on a design for EBB’s Patchouli Honey FO. Decided to use half the batch uncolored to take advantage of the FO discoloration. Then added a little td to the rest then split that off with green and purple, leaving the rest just with the td. Cross your fingers it doesn’t look gross.
But is smells sooooooo divine! The green morphs from a gross green to a nice light green color. The purple looks gross right now but that morphs as well.


----------



## Zing

I unmolded my soap and so very happy about it.  I'm not bragging -- my angsty anxious self is just relieved! Ghosting action 
The photographs aren't the best.  Sheesh, between my inventory guy and my photography guy, Imabout to lose it already!

For my soapy week I've got to kick in to labeling mode, big time!  Later this week we are having our regular reunion with good good friends.  I'll give four couples my gardeners soap, my pink/black alternating wall pour, and green/white AWP.  Also, each will get my _only_ four surviving soaps from the recent Taiwan Swirl monthly challenge (the cutting was beyond me -- a 10" loaf yielded 4 bars, yes that's 4, don't judge me, being vulnerable here, with the swirling action.)


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

Yesterday I ordered some castor oil from WSP as that was on sale.  Also some fall and winter fragrances that were on sale, cause who can resist that.  This morning I saw that ALL fragrance oils are on sale!  I was out of some of my favorites- eucalyptus mint, fresh bamboo, etc.  I was able to add onto my existing order, so saved the handling fee.  So I got $100 of stuff I really needed, and $100 of stuff that I didn't but wanted anyway.  Now I gotta go make soap to make room for more fragrance oil bottles...


----------



## TashaBird

I made a giant bath bomb and practiced using my airbrush. That was super fun! Washed a ginormous mountain of dishes, not nearly as fun.
Adding little soap embeds that I have laying around to my soaps I make from extra batter after pull throughs. These soaps go into the discount bin, and they’re super popular at the farmers market!


----------



## Dawni

I moved my soap rack around... That count?

Reason being we got flooded again ugh.. Soap's all sweaty but I have no time to clean them up just now. Its almost 2am and we just finished cleaning the living room

Hope everyone's having a good start to the week! Miss you guys n gals


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

Dawni said:


> I moved my soap rack around... That count?
> 
> Reason being we got flooded again ugh.. Soap's all sweaty but I have no time to clean them up just now. Its almost 2am and we just finished cleaning the living room
> 
> Hope everyone's having a good start to the week! Miss you guys n gals


That's awful!  I wish you an easy speedy clean up-


----------



## Tara_H

Somewhat tangentially soapy...

My bathroom is my happy place. For Valentine's Day past, husband bought me a lovely bath tray to hold everything I need. Only trouble is, I have to sit up to reach my wine... #firstworldproblems

So I took an outline of the bath and made this nifty device


----------



## Dawni

Tara_H said:


> Somewhat tangentially soapy...
> 
> My bathroom is my happy place. For Valentine's Day past, husband bought me a lovely bath tray to hold everything I need. Only trouble is, I have to sit up to reach my wine... #firstworldproblems
> 
> So I took an outline of the bath and made this nifty device
> View attachment 59601
> 
> View attachment 59602


That's brilliant!


----------



## earlene

Oh, my gosh, @Tara_H! how innovative of you!  I would want something for my Tea Cup and I'd want it for travel!  And I'd want the whole shebang.  I don't think they make anything like that that will fit in my suitcase.  At home I don't use the tub very often because I don't like cleaning it afterwards.  But while traveling, I do enjoy long soaks in a bubble bath when I have a chance, and access to my tea is the one thing that is often troublesome.  I like your solution for your glass of wine.


----------



## Nanna

TashaBird said:


> Oh my goodness. Hello there! New plates, who disc?! The red one was a good co sister you for how fine the detail was. But for the fat design of the blue one, I would’ve gotten more detail if batter was thicker. Both FOs seemed to actually decelerate! Somali Soul and Satsuma by NS.


Those are so funky and beautiful. The red for some reason makes me go cross eyed


----------



## Tara_H

earlene said:


> Oh, my gosh, @Tara_H! how innovative of you!  I would want something for my Tea Cup and I'd want it for travel!  And I'd want the whole shebang.  I don't think they make anything like that that will fit in my suitcase.  At home I don't use the tub very often because I don't like cleaning it afterwards.  But while traveling, I do enjoy long soaks in a bubble bath when I have a chance, and access to my tea is the one thing that is often troublesome.  I like your solution for your glass of wine.


I'll keep an eye on my brain and see if it throws out any ideas for how to make a travel version suitable for teacups!


----------



## VikingChick

@Tara_H You could sell those! To me, for instance……….


----------



## Tara_H

VikingChick said:


> @Tara_H You could sell those! To me, for instance……….


Maybe!


----------



## earlene

Woke up my cat while running the heat gun to shrink the wrap on some soap.  I didn't know she was sleeping in the chair at the head of the table, because of course, the seat is below eye level.  After finishing up 3 bars, she finally poked her head up to peer at me, or should I say, glare at me for making all that noise and waking her up.  

Of course I apologized for disturbing her and asked her if she wanted me to stop.  In spite of her not answering, I did stop and she went back to sleep.

Other soapy stuff: evaluating my micas for my next soap project.


----------



## Zing

Tara_H said:


> Somewhat tangentially soapy...
> 
> My bathroom is my happy place. For Valentine's Day past, husband bought me a lovely bath tray to hold everything I need. Only trouble is, I have to sit up to reach my wine... #firstworldproblems
> 
> So I took an outline of the bath and made this nifty device
> View attachment 59601
> 
> View attachment 59602


I'd like to place an order for a whiskey tumbler holder.  Thanks!


----------



## Purple heather natural sk

I take flower peddles from my gardens and infuse them in Olive oil, then use the olive oil in my soaps, so yesterday I strained my peony peddles and made peony garden soaps.
Just finished cutting them


----------



## The_Phoenix

My husband was packing for a work trip last night and asked if I could put a small bar of my soap in a baggie for him. How sweet is that?


----------



## kaygrrl

Vicki C said:


> Had fun experimenting with colorants again. The blue is phycocyanin, or blue spirulina, mixed with various other things - rose kaolin clay, TD, two iron oxides, and rhubarb. The red tray is red rice  yeast with nothing, TD, and iron oxide. I don’t know if the blue will hold up, I actually wasn’t sure it would make it this far.
> 
> View attachment 55598
> View attachment 55599
> View attachment 55600


Beautiful blues! So how has the blue held up?


----------



## LynetteO

Purple heather natural sk said:


> I take flower peddles from my gardens and infuse them in Olive oil, then use the olive oil in my soaps, so yesterday I strained my peony peddles and made peony garden soaps.
> Just finished cutting them View attachment 59626
> View attachment 59627


They are BEAUTIFUL! Wish I could smell them. Have a coworker that brings in fresh peonies. Always hate to throw out. Now I’ma gonna do THAT!


----------



## AAShillito

Yesterday we poured flamingo embeds and today my daughter experimented with mica and watercolor for the details.  She's designing a soap with a mix of pinks, maybe yellow with blue waves


----------



## violets2217

Tried out my new press and press molds, looking for the perfect shampoo bar shape!


----------



## TashaBird

So far the molds I use for lotion bars are my most successful bath bombs. Pack em and leave em! Pop em out when they’re hard. No pressing, breaking... they’re a good size, so they float nice. 
Was gonna make soap today, but tweaked my back. This morning was brutal. I’m glad I got to make anything at all today!! Thank goodness it’s feeling better!


----------



## Zing

So kinda a soapy experience today.  Decades ago, in the late 90s, a couple gave us homemade CP soap for Christmas and it was incredible and lovely.  At the time, it was their tradition to spend a day making soap to give as gifts.  It was the first time that I sat up and thought, hmm, this is awesome soap, I should try to make it myself someday!

'Someday' turned into 2017 when I decided to give homemade CP soap as Christmas gifts myself.  

This couple now continues to make a simple holy trinity of oils soap, unscented and uncolored.  They have not discovered this awesome sub-culture of soapers, they have not watched any YouTubes, Instagram, social media, or visited this forum.  They have expressed surprise when I use the word 'soaping' as a verb.  Innocent little lambs in the woods that they are, and we love them dearly.

Today these friends visited our "new" home and wanted the grand tour.  They even wanted to see the basement!  _The basement where we hide all of our crap in a desperate effort to keep our house presentable for company_-- and where I soap.  I have 5 soaps curing and on display, and several batches in shoe boxes.  They got excited to see all the soap.  The wife says, with great affection, "thank you, Zing, for completely wrecking the idea that we would ever again give away our soap as gifts."  LOL -- they were the ones to inspire me to soap in the first place!  I actually really like their soap, especially their rosehip soap using rosehips from their garden.  They are dear, dear friends and I will be forever grateful for introducing me to CP soap.

And that, folks, is my origin story.


----------



## VikingChick

Zing said:


> _The basement where we hide all of our crap in a desperate effort to keep our house presentable for company_--


So having grown up in iowa and then living in Minnesota for 18 years, i totally get this! I miss having a basement!


----------



## Vicki C

kaygrrl said:


> Beautiful blues! So how has the blue held up?


Did not hold up AT ALL!  Oh well this is how we learn I guess.


----------



## Vicki C

I received a wholesale order for six dozen bars! I am giddy with excitement.


----------



## Vicki C

Zing said:


> So kinda a soapy experience today.  Decades ago, in the late 90s, a couple gave us homemade CP soap for Christmas and it was incredible and lovely.  At the time, it was their tradition to spend a day making soap to give as gifts.  It was the first time that I sat up and thought, hmm, this is awesome soap, I should try to make it myself someday!
> 
> 'Someday' turned into 2017 when I decided to give homemade CP soap as Christmas gifts myself.  This couple now continues to make a simple holy trinity of oils soap, unscented and uncolored.  They have not discovered this awesome sub-culture of soapers, they have not watched any YouTubes, Instagram, social media, or visited this forum.  They have expressed surprise when I use the word 'soaping' as a verb.  Innocent little lambs in the woods that they are, and we love them dearly.
> 
> Today these friends visited our "new" home and wanted the grand tour.  They even wanted to see the basement!  _The basement where we hide all of our crap in a desperate effort to keep our house presentable for company_-- and where I soap.  I have 5 soaps curing and on display, and several batches in shoe boxes.  They got excited to see all the soap.  The wife says, with great affection, "thank you, Zing, for completely wrecking the idea that we would ever again give away our soap as gifts."  LOL -- they were the ones to inspire me to soap in the first place!  I actually really like their soap, especially their rosehip soap using rosehips from their garden.  They are dear, dear friends and I will be forever grateful for introducing me to CP soap.
> 
> And that, folks, is my origin story.


I would love to hear everyone’s origin story! My journey started when my kids (now 34 and 35) were homeschooling, we went to visit a kind neighbor couple to watch them make soap. We were watching people do what they did - also visited a bread baker, a blacksmith, others I can’t think of. In any case I was immediately smitten, but terrified of lye, as I think many beginners are. I had another friend who made soap and recommended the Susan Miller Cavitch book, and I started making my own. For years I made soap each fall for Christmas gifts in a gigantic slab mold and sometimes timidly ventured into colors, swirls, etc. Then I discovered the amazing world of soapers on YouTube and never looked back!


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Vicki C said:


> Did not hold up AT ALL!  Oh well this is how we learn I guess.
> View attachment 59645
> View attachment 59646


Glad you shared these outcomes – I guess you'll have quite some more treasures hidden in your archives 

Phycocyanin is a difficult stuff. Such a beautiful, deep blue when it's leaking out of spirulina infusion. But it instantly discoloured for me when I added a few drops of base (dilute sodium carbonate already ruined it, not to speak of NaOH at all)  Actually I'm impressed that your soaps had some tint at all to begin with.
When I used spirulina for my sushi nori I added a ton of it, to just use the generic chlorophyll green (and the seaweed smell), but the infusion had been pointless and all the phycocyanin had long been gone.


----------



## Vicki C

ResolvableOwl said:


> Glad you shared these outcomes – I guess you'll have quite some more treasures hidden in your archives
> 
> Phycocyanin is a difficult stuff. Such a beautiful, deep blue when it's leaking out of spirulina infusion. But it instantly discoloured for me when I added a few drops of base (dilute sodium carbonate already ruined it, not to speak of NaOH at all)  Actually I'm impressed that your soaps had some tint at all to begin with.
> When I used spirulina for my sushi nori I added a ton of it, to just use the generic chlorophyll green (and the seaweed smell), but the infusion had been pointless and all the phycocyanin had long been gone.


I suppose it would work in a rematch or in M&P? Such a beautiful blue. As you just said.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Possibly. My current spirulina source are pills (shame on me), but I'm keeping an eye on powdered phycocyanin extract … some day … homemade spirulina infusion just isn't concentrated enough to be useful to dye anything else than beverages.
Maybe M&P is pH wise just at the edge of what doesn't destroy phycocyanin yet (but then it should work for HP too?). Or go the syndet route.


----------



## LynetteO

Zing said:


> So kinda a soapy experience today.  Decades ago…
> Today these friends visited our "new" home and wanted the grand tour.  They even wanted to see the basement!  _The basement where we hide all of our crap in a desperate effort to keep our house presentable for company_-- and where I soap.  I have 5 soaps curing and on display, and several batches in shoe boxes.  They got excited to see all the soap.  The wife says, with great affection, "thank you, Zing, for completely wrecking the idea that we would ever again give away our soap as gifts."  LOL -- they were the ones to inspire me to soap in the first place!  I actually really like their soap, especially their rosehip soap using rosehips from their garden.  They are dear, dear friends and I will be forever grateful for introducing me to CP soap.
> 
> And that, folks, is my origin story.



My origin story began with receiving a bar of homemade soap from my boss, my very 1st year as a secretary @ Montessori K-8th school. I  . The next October she asked if others wanted to learn as she used to teach soap making & has 20+ wooden loaf molds. I said yes. So for next few years I made soap every October for Christmas   . Then I took a soap coloring class @ GreenCastleSoap here is Spokane, Wa. Tracy introduced us to a SAP chart & explained the math to calculate lye. The   officially but me HARD. I have made numerous batches since April. Then I found this forum & am as happy as a kid @ Christmas! I absolutely love how helpful & informative everyone is. Huge  to all y’all! That’s my origin story. p.s. I made my 1st soap dish to go with


----------



## AAShillito

Zing said:


> So kinda a soapy experience today.  Decades ago, in the late 90s, a couple gave us homemade CP soap for Christmas and it was incredible and lovely.  At the time, it was their tradition to spend a day making soap to give as gifts.  It was the first time that I sat up and thought, hmm, this is awesome soap, I should try to make it myself someday!
> 
> 'Someday' turned into 2017 when I decided to give homemade CP soap as Christmas gifts myself.
> 
> This couple now continues to make a simple holy trinity of oils soap, unscented and uncolored.  They have not discovered this awesome sub-culture of soapers, they have not watched any YouTubes, Instagram, social media, or visited this forum.  They have expressed surprise when I use the word 'soaping' as a verb.  Innocent little lambs in the woods that they are, and we love them dearly.
> 
> Today these friends visited our "new" home and wanted the grand tour.  They even wanted to see the basement!  _The basement where we hide all of our crap in a desperate effort to keep our house presentable for company_-- and where I soap.  I have 5 soaps curing and on display, and several batches in shoe boxes.  They got excited to see all the soap.  The wife says, with great affection, "thank you, Zing, for completely wrecking the idea that we would ever again give away our soap as gifts."  LOL -- they were the ones to inspire me to soap in the first place!  I actually really like their soap, especially their rosehip soap using rosehips from their garden.  They are dear, dear friends and I will be forever grateful for introducing me to CP soap.
> 
> And that, folks, is my origin story.


That's so cool!



Vicki C said:


> I would love to hear everyone’s origin story! My journey started when my kids (now 34 and 35) were homeschooling, we went to visit a kind neighbor couple to watch them make soap. We were watching people do what they did - also visited a bread baker, a blacksmith, others I can’t think of. In any case I was immediately smitten, but terrified of lye, as I think many beginners are. I had another friend who made soap and recommended the Susan Miller Cavitch book, and I started making my own. For years I made soap each fall for Christmas gifts in a gigantic slab mold and sometimes timidly ventured into colors, swirls, etc. Then I discovered the amazing world of soapers on YouTube and never looked back!


That's awesome!



LynetteO said:


> My origin story began with receiving a bar of homemade soap from my boss, my very 1st year as a secretary @ Montessori K-8th school. I  . The next October she asked if others wanted to learn as she used to teach soap making & has 20+ wooden loaf molds. I said yes. So for next few years I made soap every October for Christmas   . Then I took a soap coloring class @ GreenCastleSoap here is Spokane, Wa. Tracy introduced us to a SAP chart & explained the math to calculate lye. The   officially but me HARD. I have made numerous batches since April. Then I found this forum & am as happy as a kid @ Christmas! I absolutely love how helpful & informative everyone is. Huge  to all y’all! That’s my origin story. p.s. I made my 1st soap dish to go with     View attachment 59658


Love that dish!



AAShillito said:


> Love that dish!


Thank you so much!  Was my 1st attempt so I of course feel it needs some improvement. Hoping to make numerous before December.


----------



## maryloucb

My name is Mary and I’m an essential oil-aholic   And I just ordered 5 more! Sun Pure is having a 20% off sale!


----------



## Vicki C

maryloucb said:


> My name is Mary and I’m an essential oil-aholic   And I just ordered 5 more! Sun Pure is having a 20% off sale!


Umm…I think you’re fine… (see back wall)


----------



## maryloucb

Vicki C said:


> Umm…I think you’re fine… (see back wall)
> View attachment 59676


I feel much better now!


----------



## John Harris

Just finished a 40 bar recipe, 5 oz. each.  I was a little nervous because it has been almost 2 years since I have soaped. I worked the procedure out in my head, step by step. I used silicone coated parchment paper to line the mold - very frustrating because it wouldn't hold tape one bit!  As I was letting the lye and the oils cool, my soaping partner said, "That mold is way too small for the amount of oils!"  I panicked and went and got 5 or 6 silicon molds for emergency backup. I mixed the oils and lye at 120 degrees F each. Seemed to be the perfect temperature - the mix went perfectly. Tracing went well. The pour went well.  It was a perfect session! And the amount of oils, etc. was just the right size for the mold. I felt very good putting the cover on the box for the night.

Here's the recipe:
Grams of oil - 5130

Olive - 1776
Palm - 341
Coconut - 1354
Shea - 250
Bees wax - 100
Lard - 908
Castor - 400

I'm kind of surprised that I have so much lard in the recipe considering that 2 years ago I was VERY hesitant to pollute my soap with pig fat! (That comes from a soap forum I belonged to long ago.)


----------



## LynetteO

Vicki C said:


> Umm…I think you’re fine… (see back wall)
> View attachment 59676


Just a skosh jelly of all that space to make


----------



## AliOop

@Vicki C and @maryloucb I don't see any problem with any of that - just good smells and good times!


----------



## KiwiMoose

TashaBird said:


> Oh my goodness. Hello there! New plates, who disc?! The red one was a good co sister you for how fine the detail was. But for the fat design of the blue one, I would’ve gotten more detail if batter was thicker. Both FOs seemed to actually decelerate! Somali Soul and Satsuma by NS.


Beautiful as always.  Love all the colours, and I'm a huge fan of orange!
Speaking of orange...
I finally got around to making soap with pumpkin puree in it (we don't have canned pumpkin here so I did it the old skool way).  I used Tangerine EO, Fig FO, Apple harvest FO (which is kinda cinnamon-ey) and a titch of cinnamon leaf EO. Three colour layers.


----------



## LynetteO

KiwiMoose said:


> Beautiful as always.  Love all the colours, and I'm a huge fan of orange!
> Speaking of orange...
> I finally got around to making soap with pumpkin puree in it (we don't have canned pumpkin here so I did it the old skool way).  I used Tangerine EO, Fig FO, Apple harvest FO (which is kinda cinnamon-ey) and a titch of cinnamon leaf EO. Three colour layers.


LVE the  colors, choice of smells AND that spoon top! Every time I try that I “erase” & give up.


----------



## AliOop

Made another batch of soaps for the ladies' retreat order. Finally, a well-behaved fragrance and perfect pour at light trace. Of course, then I had to bump one of the molds and mess it up a bit.  But nothing too serious. I even washed up all the soap dishes afterwards.


----------



## Vicki C

LynetteO said:


> Just a skosh jelly of all that space to make


It’s a huge space - my ex-husband was a cabinet maker and I have repurposed his woodworking shop in a separate building into my she-shed / soap studio. The gigantic clock is there because otherwise I COMPLETELY lose track of time.


----------



## Vicki C

John Harris said:


> I used silicone coated parchment paper to line the mold - very frustrating because it wouldn't hold tape one bit!
> 
> Here's the recipe:
> Grams of oil - 5130
> 
> Olive - 1776
> Palm - 341
> Coconut - 1354
> Shea - 250
> Bees wax - 100
> Lard - 908
> Castor - 400
> 
> I'm kind of surprised that I have so much lard in the recipe considering that 2 years ago I was VERY hesitant to pollute my soap with pig fat! (That comes from a soap forum I belonged to long ago.)


Children’s glue sticks work for holding silicone sheets onto most surfaces, but I have never used silicone coated parchment paper. Also, that’s a huge batch! Glad it went well. Maybe you will post pics?


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Vicki C said:


> The gigantic clock is there because otherwise I COMPLETELY lose track of time.


So now, lemme guess, you're still losing track of time, but at the same time the clock gives you a bad conscience about it? Well made.


----------



## Purple heather natural sk

LynetteO said:


> They are BEAUTIFUL! Wish I could smell them. Have a coworker that brings in fresh peonies. Always hate to throw out. Now I’ma gonna do THAT!


Thank you! I did add a few eos to support the infused oil ....


----------



## Melysg25

The_Phoenix said:


> Thought I’d share how I gel my soap. No oven or heating pads required. Because the cooler is so well insulated, as the soap heats up, so does the internal temperature of the air in the cooler, which keeps building and puts the soap into gel phase. I soaped at about 90 degrees.
> 
> This batch is a bit hotter than normal (and got hot sooner) because I used coconut milk and a coconut FO. But, generally, this is how warm my soap gets using my low-budget method. I have a smaller styrofoam cooler for my smaller molds.
> 
> For smaller cavity molds, I use my seedling mat to get it started and then move to the cooler. View attachment 57
> View attachment 57030
> View attachment 57029


Thats a great idea!


----------



## Soaplizard

I walked to the store to buy some distilled water just to find that the store ran out of distilled water  I had everything prepped to make a loaf of charcoal soap


----------



## AliOop

Soaplizard said:


> I walked to the store to buy some distilled water just to find that the store ran out of distilled water  I had everything prepped to make a loaf of charcoal soap


You could use vinegar or aloe vera juice instead.


----------



## maryloucb

Freshly cut honey oatmeal soap. Unscented, but has a lovely oaty scent


----------



## earlene

Soaplizard said:


> I walked to the store to buy some distilled water just to find that the store ran out of distilled water  I had everything prepped to make a loaf of charcoal soap


I've had that happen, too.  So annoying!  Usually when I travel and searching a strange store in an unfamiliar town close to closing time.  So I have to pick a substitute on-the-fly.  Some things I have used instead if the store is out of Distilled water:  Bottled drinking water; Bottled Kombucha tea; Buttermilk; White vinegar.  There is a lye adjustment required for vinegar, but if it's a small batch I don't usually bother because it doesn't alter the SF significantly in a small batch.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

AliOop said:


> You could use vinegar or aloe vera juice instead.


“If they have no bread, let them eat cake.”

Seriously, they're totally worth trying even if one has distilled water at hand!

Collecting rain water/melting snow are other low-tech ways to take hold of soft water on the cheap.



earlene said:


> but if it's a small batch I don't usually bother because it doesn't alter the SF significantly in a small batch.


I don't quite understand? Batch size is directly proportional to needed amount of liquid, so the vinegar as %PPO is the same, regardless of batch size, and so is the SF increase.
Say, 2:1 lye (33% concentration) but with water replaced by 5% vinegar. That's 10 g acetic acid per 100 g NaOH, which neutralises 6.7% of the NaOH, hence lifts superfat by 6.7%.

The whole sense of percentages is exactly to avoid recipe math differences between small and large batches.


----------



## earlene

ResolvableOwl said:


> I don't quite understand? Batch size is directly proportional to needed amount of liquid, so the vinegar as %PPO is the same, regardless of batch size, and so is the SF increase.




You are right, and I even thought after posting that I should go back and fix that, but I didn't because it was midnight & I was too tired.

What I left out that is more important in relation to why it isn't worth the bother for me to do the extra calculations is that I use my masterbatch lye solution [50%], so what I add as additional liquid has very little impact on superfat.
Even while traveling, I bring my masterbatch lye solution along, so I rarely make up a whole new solution while on the road.  I do often have to buy drinking water and I find that distilled water is often cheaper than most bottled drinking water, so that's what I buy if I am also making soap.

I've done the calculations in the past, and the SF difference really is negligible in this situation (using mb lye.)

For example, I have done this many times and a 500g of oils batch using mb lye @ 0% SF & [33% Lye], the additional liquid needed is 69 grams.  If I put 69 grams of vinegar instead of water, the difference of actual NaOH is only 2.5 grams (5 grams of the masterbatch, which is half water). 2.5 grams of NaOH is not going to change the SF enough that I need to bother with adding a little extra.  (It actually only increases about 3.5%, but as far as I'm concerned, it is not noticeable).  If I'm off a gram or two when I weigh out my oils, I don't sweat it, neither do I for a gram or two of water.  So the gram or two of NaOH is not going to make or break my soap IMO and IME.

Call me sloppy, but I don't run a lye purity test everytime I make soap either.  And we all should know that there are variables regarding lye purity and scale accuracy that impact SF as well, which is why I don't feel that a gram or two is really something to worry about.

NB:
IF I was faced with completely replacing vinegar for water in my lye solution, I would not because I did that once, and the soap came out so brittle that I decided never to do that again.  It was the only time I made up a fresh batch of lye solution using only vinegar and no water at all.


----------



## TashaBird

Does everyone really use distilled water for making soap? I’ve used filtered tap water only, and it’s been fine. I have a decent 10 stage filter. But, I can’t quite imagine having to buy bottled water for soap. Am I missing something, or messing up?


----------



## John Harris

I cut my soap from 2 days ago.  I'd forgotten how sticky new soap can be.  40 bars of patchouli.  Fortunately I still have about 20 bars left from the patchouli batch I made 2 years ago, so this new batch can take as long as it wants to harden. Someone asked if I could post pictures. Here they are.  (They're not going to win any photography trophies.)


----------



## John Harris

TashaBird said:


> Does everyone really use distilled water for making soap?  But, I can’t quite imagine having to buy bottled water for soap. Am I missing something, or messing up?


I've made a lot of soap in my life and using distilled water has never crossed my mind.  Maybe I'm missing something too?


----------



## Misschief

TashaBird said:


> Does everyone really use distilled water for making soap? I’ve used filtered tap water only, and it’s been fine. I have a decent 10 stage filter. But, I can’t quite imagine having to buy bottled water for soap. Am I missing something, or messing up?


I sometimes use distilled but mostly use tap water; I've never had an issue. We do have soft water here so I don't know if that makes a difference. 

My mom made soap for years and she only ever used tap water, with no issues either.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

If I have the chance to avoid heavy metal contaminants like copper, zinc or iron (from the plumbing) to get into soap, I'll do. Ca/Mg (water hardness) doesn't accelerate rancidity, but doesn't belong in soap either, IMHO. Bad enough to have these in soap scum all around the sink. Neither I'm particularly comfortable with the indefinite amount of carbonate in tap water (reacting with lye to form lime or soda ash).


----------



## Angie Gail

TashaBird said:


> Does everyone really use distilled water for making soap? I’ve used filtered tap water only, and it’s been fine. I have a decent 10 stage filter. But, I can’t quite imagine having to buy bottled water for soap. Am I missing something, or messing up?


Where I live we have very hard water as we have a lot of limestone in the ground (we can't have basements because the ground is too rocky and shifty). I was using distilled water until we had a shortage in the winter and I switched to aloe vera juice.


----------



## maryloucb

TashaBird said:


> Does everyone really use distilled water for making soap? I’ve used filtered tap water only, and it’s been fine. I have a decent 10 stage filter. But, I can’t quite imagine having to buy bottled water for soap. Am I missing something, or messing up?


I use tap water. We are on a well and have a whole house filter that filters out sediment and metals.


----------



## LynetteO

Don’t know if was ants in my pants or getting too big for my britches’ but ATTEMPTED to make ONE batch soap batter; Dividing batter for two different scents, two different colors. . WHAT was I thinking?! Needless to say had to move way too fast & during clean up found a dish of kaolin clay + scent UNUSED for the blue batch. OyVey!


----------



## SoapWitch

John Harris said:


> I've made a lot of soap in my life and using distilled water has never crossed my mind.  Maybe I'm missing something too?


I used distilled water when I lived in the desert and we had to, as the water was so crazy hard. We now have a well and that water works PERFECTLY! And tastes so much better. I figure if tap water works in your area, why make things harder? (Hard water... Dumb joke.)


----------



## TashaBird

Massaged the heck out of some stiff soap dough and made some embeds for two different soaps. Mixed my lye, and hoped I’d get to making them today. But then I got too tired, and that’s when I mess up, so I figured I’ll do that part tomorrow when I’m fresh. I steamed a couple of ashy soaps and hope they’ll be dry enough to package tomorrow for the farmers market on sunday. 
And, I made some cute bath bombs for the farmers market. But, my color combos were off, and the resulting water when the bath bomb is spent isn’t the prettiest. So, I’m not sure what to do. They’re so stinking cute though! And, they perform great!


----------



## [email protected] moon

Started my Halloween/Autumn soaps.  I just finished up 100 soap order for my nephew's baby shower
.


----------



## JuLeeRenee

Life has been a bit busy lately so I haven't done much soaping. A month ago I tried infusing oil, one with turmeric and and the other with dill weed. I was going to do the grocery store soap challenge but I didn't use my head and added shea butter since I was making it for my mom. I also remembered I didn't have anything to use as a soap mold. I was a bit disappointed to see that the dill weed did nothing for color. I was hoping for at least a faint green color since it did color the oil a faint green.

Anyway here it is. Please don't mind that I didn't clean them up. Mom likes the natural look.


----------



## TashaBird

[email protected] moon said:


> Started my Halloween/Autumn soaps.  I just finished up 100 soap order for my nephew's baby shower
> .View attachment 59719


I’m SO ready for Halloween!


----------



## VikingChick

It’s not really a soapy thing, physically, but I had a job interview today and was asked what hobbies I had outside of work. I said I make soap! It seemed to be a good answer.


----------



## Vicki C

I have watched this ten times and it still makes me chuckle. So that’s my soapy thing for today.








						Elysian Acres Soap | Amy | Soap Artist on Instagram: "I would like to formally apologize to every one of my friends and family members who've been forced to listen to me talk about how cool saponification is and why certain oils make better soaps and
					

Elysian Acres Soap | Amy | Soap Artist shared a post on Instagram: "I would like to formally apologize to every one of my friends and family members who've been forced to listen to me talk about how cool saponification is and why certain oils make better soaps and how temperature affects the...




					www.instagram.com


----------



## LynetteO

Vicki C said:


> I have watched this ten times and it still makes me chuckle. So that’s my soapy thing for today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elysian Acres Soap | Amy | Soap Artist on Instagram: "I would like to formally apologize to every one of my friends and family members who've been forced to listen to me talk about how cool saponification is and why certain oils make better soaps and
> 
> 
> Elysian Acres Soap | Amy | Soap Artist shared a post on Instagram: "I would like to formally apologize to every one of my friends and family members who've been forced to listen to me talk about how cool saponification is and why certain oils make better soaps and how temperature affects the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com


Same. Had to share to my Instagram story. Too funny & so darn true!


----------



## The_Phoenix

Made orange soap dough to start some autumn soaps.


VikingChick said:


> It’s not really a soapy thing, physically, but I had a job interview today and was asked what hobbies I had outside of work. I said I make soap! It seemed to be a good answer.


Yay, interview! Fingers crossed for you. 

I had an interview on Wednesday and my soap came up in the conversation. I was being interviewed by three people simultaneously and one of them was attending via Zoom. That person looked me up on LinkedIn while the interview was happening and asked me about my soap business (because I included it in my profile).

I responded with, “How much time do you have?” 

They were all nerdy engineers so I did my best to talk about the science of soap. It was super fun!


----------



## VikingChick

@The_Phoenix Nerding out about soap during an interview sounds like a great way to relax! I bet you nailed it!


----------



## The_Phoenix

VikingChick said:


> @The_Phoenix Nerding out about soap during an interview sounds like a great way to relax! I bet you nailed it!


It really was! 

I joked that at home I’m allowed to talk about soap for no more than two minutes, especially at dinner.


----------



## Vicki C

The_Phoenix said:


> It really was!
> 
> I joked that at home I’m allowed to talk about soap for no more than two minutes, especially at dinner.


Hahaha just show them the vid I posted from Instagram


----------



## TashaBird

First time I made two soaps simultaneously! Feeling the depleted inventory my time off has left me. But getting pumped to start planning for the holidaze!


----------



## PKappy

Made a small order for a customer, Rose Geranium in a two colour. Looks good enough to eat!


----------



## Carolysom

I went to the local farmers market & sold some soap.


----------



## Babyshoes

I made soap! It was the quickest, easiest batch I've ever made, so I hope it's nice, because I'll be making it a lot if it is. One of my other kitty foster mum friends had a request for a vegan soap, so I figured today was as good a time as any to try the recipe. 

It's a slight variation on Zany's no slime castile. I used real sea water, (all the way from Cornwall, friends were visiting their family recently and were happy to bring me some,) boiled and filtered a few days ago and kept in the fridge since. I have enough for several more small batches. No colour or fragrance. 100% "light in colour" olive oil, with a bit of sugar to help with bubbles. Poured into a pringles tube and a couple of silicone paw moulds. Haven't used a pringles tube before, so hope I can get it out in a day or three... 
It's looking nice and creamy, hope it stays that way.


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

I made ugly soap- (microwave rebatch) out of grated soaps that were good quality but ugly, and my soap trimmings.  Basically confetti soap.  Not bad looking, which is good cause we'll be needing them. 

 My friend whose daughter is getting married called and asked if she could have 50 bars instead of the 25 she originally asked for.  It took every cured bar I had.


----------



## TashaBird

Sold some soaps at the farmers market. Kept forgetting, then remembering, then being excited, that I had two soaps at home to cut! 
The kitty one is scented w Avalong from NS and it’s one of my new favorites. I call it apples and lilac. 
The desert is two FOs that were both  too intense separate. But I’ve been thinking of coming g them for awhile, and WOW! It’s palo santo from mad micas (smells nothing like palo santo), and creation from NS, 50:50. They balance each other perfectly! 
And I’ve got to figure out why half my batches get stearin spots lately.


----------



## VikingChick

@TashaBird Seriously! I’m in LOVE with your kitty soaps!!!!


----------



## violets2217

woke up and decided I wanted to make some bright and cheery soaps. Decided try  a couple more pull-through.


This is my favorite combo yet! It’s actually a cream, pinkish purple and yellow. And it’s shocking what 10 degrees difference makes in soaping temps. This was my second batch so it had cooled a little more than the first and was at around 85 degrees when I mixed. It was so much more fluid than the first. We’ll see which one works out better tomorrow when I cut.

In non-soapy news, my daughter and I decided to try and make some spring rolls and sushi… it was a fun endeavor and pretty tasty!


----------



## TashaBird

VikingChick said:


> @TashaBird Seriously! I’m in LOVE with your kitty soaps!!!!


Thanks! Me too. It was a great seller. I was trying to make a kind of striped tabby looking. But the grey kind of just looks blotchy. Still Pretty cute!


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken

Ugeauxgirl said:


> My friend whose daughter is getting married called and asked if she could have 50 bars instead of the 25 she originally asked for.  It took every cured bar I had.


This sounds familiar....except that my friend originally asked for 50 bars, then 75, then 100! Thankfully my sister makes soap too, so we worked together to make it, and she designed the labels and wrapped it all. Here's a picture from Saturday of some of the soap (used as thank-you gifts for those who helped).


----------



## MrsZ

Mobjack Bay said:


> Your soap looks great.
> 
> I have what I think is the same mold from a different supplier and at a slightly lower price.
> Learn more: Amazon.com: Dada Box 40oz Loaf Soap Silicone Mold Dividers 8" Acrylic Partition Clapboard Rectangular White Mould DIY Handmade Swirl Making Tool: Kitchen & Dining


I put this mold on my Amazon list, and it came in the mail today. My husband ordered it as a surprise for me. Taiwan swirls, here I come!


----------



## Zing

We are on vacation.  Our first leg here is with old friends, we all did a year of service a lifetime ago and we reunite every few years.  Last night Mrs. Zing and I gave out our treat bags -- she contributed homemade canned goods and of course I gave out soap.  Two friends here also make soap (utilitarian holy trinity style) so they ask intelligent questions.  This group is full of DIYers so we've been getting schooled in homemade yogurt, pottery, food recipes, canning, etc.  
I'm trying to keep up here with intermittent WiFi!  Can you all slow down?!


----------



## John Harris

I just made another 40 bar batch of my tried and true recipe. The FO was Cranberry Balsam. It was at heavy trace before 3 minutes.  Adding Burgundy Oxide really seemed to accelerate the trace. I added the fo quickly before it was too late. Still, it was not a bad  pouring.  We were able to smooth it out well with a pastry knife. It's "cooking" now in my covered wooden mold.


----------



## Tara_H

I noticed a while back that our local agri store sold pine tar and resolved to get some on my next visit... Of course, by the next visit they had changed over to only selling some kind of sprayable version, which I presume is not the right thing for soap   Then we went to another branch of the same store (looking for chick food) and they had the right stuff so I snapped it up!

Now I'm wondering... How much soap do I want to make this month?  I'm itching to try the pine tar (no pun intended) but I also want to do the ombre challenge, and I'm trying to be on something of a soap diet before we're entirely overrun! I guess the two couldn't really be combined...?


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Some time ago, a wise person foresaw that, some day, I would explore how small a batch still would be able to volcano:


AliOop said:


> FWIW, I do HTHP — and it is not as scary as it sounds! The volcanoes are not uncontrolled, and are more properly called “expansions.”
> 
> […]
> 
> @ResolvableOwl I’ve never tried a small batch; sorry I cannot give any helpful tips there. But with your scientific approach to soaping, I’m sure you would do well with this technique!


Well, this day was yesterday. With mere 100 g oils, it wasn't very dangerous, but just fun to watch. More like a mudpot (cute funny type of volcanism!). I melted the oils on a pot (probably a bit too warm), and after adding the still hot lye solution, it appeared to heat up, so I spontaneously decided to turn it into HP, and turned on the heating. It boiled like crazy, and I switched off the stove, but it just went on bubbling  though it barely covered the bottom of the pot. Well, after a minute or two, I scraped it into the mould, and wondered why it wouldn't give an even surface – well, it was bubbling and rising!

The fastest-moving batter I've ever witnessed. A few things to blame:

As part of my current indigo vat trials, it had partially reduced *indigo* in it (no idea how this might affect trace), but it also had quite some *fructose (sugar)*.
But probably more important: I added 5.6% TOM of *GSC (glyceryl stearate citrate)*. Well, it's not only a source of citrate and stearic acid, but also a strong _emulsifier_: It makes mixing the batter super easy (a few seconds with the spatula), but also promoted an intimate mixing of lye and oils – a good opportunity for the reaction rate to skyrocket. In normal soapmaking, there is very little emulsifiers present in the beginning – hardly enough to get a stable emulsion. It takes a few minutes (and often the convincing qualities of a stick blender) until the aqueous phase and the oils wouldn't easily separate from each other. But then the reaction picks up speed (gel phase) and eats through most of the saponification within half a day (CP) or one hour (HP). After 10 minutes, its consistency was like half through HP cooking, but without external heat.
My working hypothesis: GSC is a strong and lye-stable enough emulsifier for the lye and oils to disperse much more finely throughout each other. The point when enough conventional soap has formed to sustain the stable emulsion is much earlier, possibly within mere seconds after combining oils and lye.

So far I can't really recommend GSC for soapmaking. For one it does dissolve in hot oils, but the 5% solution became turbid again well above room temperature. I also didn't like that the oil phase foamed. And then this scary acceleration thingie.

Maybe at much lower rates it's a secret ingredient for the impatient to speed up lazy batters. But it's not realistic to use it as the sole source of citrate (a shortcut to get chelators into oils).


ETA: Pics, background, and updates in the indigo vat thread:




__





						Indigo vat as soap colourant
					

I haven't found SMF hits (prior to this thread polluting the search results) for vat-style reduced indigo as a soap colourant. This comes closest: https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/indigo-pink.75897/post-794236 But 1. @penelopejane didn't add (reduced) vat directly to the soap, but...




					www.soapmakingforum.com


----------



## Whillow

I packaged up some of my soap sprinkles.  I hope to make enough that I never have to do this again LOL.  The little balls I mixed in are the most tedious, but it is a mindless activity while watching TV.


----------



## violets2217

So my attempt at bright & cheery!


----------



## John Harris

Vicki C said:


> Children’s glue sticks work for holding silicone sheets onto most surfaces



The glue stick works great!  Thanks for the idea!


----------



## AliOop

Made M&P with one of the grandsons last night. He had great fun unmolding this morning. He really really wants to make CP soap so he can do more designs. He's a bit young for that, but I'm already planning to update my estate plan to ensure that he receives all my soaping stuff someday. 

PS - he chose the molds, color, and scent. Most of the colors chosen are currently in his hair, although most of his purple washed out during the long day at the lake yesterday.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

@Tara_H
No I don't think it's easy to combine soap diet and overrun. But I guess you'll find a solution for this one 

Instead, it might be in reach to combine ombré and pine tar soap. AFAIK tar/creosote/rosin/resin is what the average soapmaker would call “fast-tracing/accelerating” ingredients (due to free acids), so not very ideal for a patience-demanding technique like ombré. On the other hand, nothing speaks against a stylised pine cone inset (pine tar soap, e. g. pull-through with self-3D-printed plate), embedded into an ombré gradient like Soap City's sunset birds.


----------



## MrsZ

I made an Oatmeal, honey and colloidal oats soap today. My kids were begging for kid soaps, so I made the batter uncolored and brushed a little dry mica into the dinosaur shaped cavity molds. Just enough batter left for a couple rectangular bars for myself. I'm not quite as keen to scrub myself with a stegosaurus as my little ones are.


----------



## The_Phoenix

Worked out the design for the August challenge, dispersed my colorants in oil, melted/mixed the fats, and made the lye solution. Everything is prepped to make the soap later this afternoon or tomorrow morning.


----------



## JuLeeRenee

Zing said:


> I'm trying to keep up here with intermittent WiFi!  Can you all slow down?!



Sounds like my everyday internet. It gets too hot or rains and I am likely not to have internet. Hope you have a great vacation.


----------



## LynetteO

TashaBird said:


> First time I made two soaps simultaneously! Feeling the depleted inventory my time off has left me. But getting pumped to start planning for the holidaze!


I’m happy 2C/hear your two batch @ once went better than mine did!


----------



## John Harris

40 little soldiers all in rows.

I unmolded my Cranberry Balsam soap this morning.  I took a couple pictures.


----------



## Rattanjeet

violets2217 said:


> So my attempt at bright & cheery!
> 
> View attachment 59780
> View attachment 59781
> View attachment 59782





violets2217 said:


> So my attempt at bright & cheery!
> 
> View attachment 59780
> View attachment 59781
> View attachment 59782


Hi, how did you made these soaps? am still scratching my head... are these CP or MP soaps?


----------



## violets2217

Rattanjeet said:


> Hi, how did you made these soaps? am still scratching my head... are these CP or MP soaps?


It’s cold process soap and a pull-through technique. Here’s a how to video:



Wild Platanica is also where I get all my pull-through tools. It is a pretty fun soap making pour. Look at some of @TashaBird posts… she is the pull-through queen!


----------



## Rattanjeet

violets2217 said:


> It’s cold process soap and a pull-through technique. Here’s a how to video:
> 
> 
> 
> Wild Platanica is also where I get all my pull-through tools. It is a pretty fun soap making pour. Look at some of @TashaBird posts… she is the pull-through queen!



Hey thank you for sharing the video, what mold is it called ?


----------



## violets2217

Rattanjeet said:


> Hey thank you for sharing the video, what mold is it called ?



It is a round column mold. Mine are 3 inch PVC pipes cut 12 inches tall. But if you make your own of course they can be tall/short as you want! I went with 12" because the store sold them in 24' length, so I cut it in half.


----------



## earlene

Tara_H said:


> I noticed a while back that our local agri store sold pine tar and resolved to get some on my next visit... Of course, by the next visit they had changed over to only selling some kind of sprayable version, which I presume is not the right thing for soap   Then we went to another branch of the same store (looking for chick food) and they had the right stuff so I snapped it up!
> 
> Now I'm wondering... How much soap do I want to make this month?  I'm itching to try the pine tar (no pun intended) but I also want to do the ombre challenge, and I'm trying to be on something of a soap diet before we're entirely overrun! I guess the two couldn't really be combined...?




Perhaps if you used an extremely low percentage of pine tar, but then that might defeat the purpose of using pine tar. But you could perhaps do the hombre gradations based on increasing (tiny) increments of pine tar added to individually separated containers of the base batter.  If I were to attempt this, I'd start extremely low and go only a little bit higher toward the end, adding the tiny changes of pine tar to each subsequent layer each time, because when added, it accelerates quite quickly.  My mind is not working well today; I awoke with a horrendous headache, which waned, but is now returning, so I hope I have not suggested a terrible experiment.  But anyone were able to tackle a difficult process like this, I would say you, Tara are one who would tackle it with dedication.


----------



## Tara_H

earlene said:


> Perhaps if you used an extremely low percentage of pine tar, but then that might defeat the purpose of using pine tar. But you could perhaps do the hombre gradations based on increasing (tiny) increments of pine tar added to individually separated containers of the base batter.  If I were to attempt this, I'd start extremely low and go only a little bit higher toward the end, adding the tiny changes of pine tar to each subsequent layer each time, because when added, it accelerates quite quickly.  My mind is not working well today; I awoke with a horrendous headache, which waned, but is now returning, so I hope I have not suggested a terrible experiment.  But anyone were able to tackle a difficult process like this, I would say you, Tara are one who would tackle it with dedication.


Ooh, you've definitely given me an idea for how I might be able to work it into a design I've been wanting to do for a long time... Must go and do some plotting and scheming 

Hope your head feels better soon!


----------



## Ladka

This afternoon I grabbed severall pieces of thin remnants of soap bars to rebatch. As if I didn't have enough of mine + my soapmaking failures+ bevelling and shaving material - my second daughter also asks me to use her remnants. So I sorted the pieces by colour, shredded, added hot water to the pot and put the materials in pots in the oven  hratd at 50 deg C. I maintained the temperatre for about two to three hours . I filled four individual moulds of various sizes and shapes and alo added some inclusions to make te soap bars more attractive.
I wonder how much they will shrink and what will become of the shapes.


----------



## Tara_H

Husband spontaneously and of his own free will asked me if he could have some of my soap stash to make up a gift basket for his mother's birthday. Naturally I was happy to oblige!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

My new food grade stainless steel extruder was delivered today. I can’t wait to make more soap dough canes.


----------



## Tara_H

Mobjack Bay said:


> My new food grade stainless steel extruder was delivered today. I can’t wait to make more soap dough canes.
> 
> View attachment 59843


That looks like a serious piece of kit!


----------



## TashaBird

violets2217 said:


> It’s cold process soap and a pull-through technique. Here’s a how to video:
> 
> 
> 
> Wild Platanica is also where I get all my pull-through tools. It is a pretty fun soap making pour. Look at some of @TashaBird posts… she is the pull-through queen!



That’s how I do it! And those discs, and her kit make it all possible.

@Mobjack Bay check out the discs on soapstampsandstuff.com


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

I got a huge box of soapmaking supplies- some of which I actually needed.  Getting prepped for my loaf cure experiment that I invented for myself tomorrow .


----------



## Kerrie28

Hi first time I have posted and hope this is the correct spot.  I made this yesterday. Avocado & Activated Charcoal


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Kerrie28 said:


> Hi first time I have posted and hope this is the correct spot.  I made this yesterday. Avocado & Activated Charcoal


Nice!  You can post here and/or in the photo gallery.


----------



## The_Phoenix

"Thanks for coming in to meet with us last week, it was a pleasure speaking with you. Do you have some time today for a quick call? I would like to make you a job offer."

I bet the discussion of my soapy stuff pushed them over the edge.


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

The_Phoenix said:


> "Thanks for coming in to meet with us last week, it was a pleasure speaking with you. Do you have some time today for a quick call? I would like to make you a job offer."
> 
> I bet the discussion of my soapy stuff pushed them over the edge.


Congratulations!


----------



## The_Phoenix

Ugeauxgirl said:


> Congratulations!


Thank you!!


----------



## LynetteO

The_Phoenix said:


> "Thanks for coming in to meet with us last week, it was a pleasure speaking with you. Do you have some time today for a quick call? I would like to make you a job offer."
> 
> I bet the discussion of my soapy stuff pushed them over the edge.


CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## TashaBird

Mailed a bunch of soap orders. Soapsquatch was a hit! 
Finally getting some success at the vacuum form bath bombs! I’ve had a lot of stressful disaster messes! I can hardly wait to use my airbrush to paint them!!!
Broke down and bought the cheap shrink wrap system from amazon. Really want a national system! Just don’t have the funds atm.
These have my new fave scent from NS, Avalon. I call it Apples and Lilac. It’s super humid so these went into my old dehydrator which has fan in the back, so my whole house smells crazy good!!!
Maybe I can find a ufo shaped silicone soap mold to go with these!


----------



## Vicki C

Tara_H said:


> I noticed a while back that our local agri store sold pine tar and resolved to get some on my next visit... Of course, by the next visit they had changed over to only selling some kind of sprayable version, which I presume is not the right thing for soap   Then we went to another branch of the same store (looking for chick food) and they had the right stuff so I snapped it up!
> 
> Now I'm wondering... How much soap do I want to make this month?  I'm itching to try the pine tar (no pun intended) but I also want to do the ombre challenge, and I'm trying to be on something of a soap diet before we're entirely overrun! I guess the two couldn't really be combined...?


Pine tar soap is REALLY fun, I recommend @DeeAnna ’s tutorial. If you could do an ombré I would be very impressed as it traces… uh… swiftly.



John Harris said:


> The glue stick works great!  Thanks for the idea!


Oh, terrific! 



TashaBird said:


> Mailed a bunch of soap orders. Soapsquatch was a hit!
> Finally getting some success at the vacuum form bath bombs! I’ve had a lot of stressful disaster messes! I can hardly wait to use my airbrush to paint them!!!
> Broke down and bought the cheap shrink wrap system from amazon. Really want a national system! Just don’t have the funds atm.
> These have my new fave scent from NS, Avalon. I call it Apples and Lilac. It’s super humid so these went into my old dehydrator which has fan in the back, so my whole house smells crazy good!!!
> Maybe I can find a ufo shaped silicone soap mold to go with these!


I just invested in a National Shrinkwrap system. It came right away and they provide a ton of good guidance and are available for support on the phone. I am still getting the hang of it but overall I’m glad I bought it.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

The_Phoenix said:


> "Thanks for coming in to meet with us last week, it was a pleasure speaking with you. Do you have some time today for a quick call? I would like to make you a job offer."
> 
> I bet the discussion of my soapy stuff pushed them over the edge.


Fantastic!  Congratulations 



Vicki C said:


> I just invested in a National Shrinkwrap system. It came right away and they provide a ton of good guidance and are available for support on the phone. I am still getting the hang of it but overall I’m glad I bought it.


Serious envy!


----------



## artemis

Messy Soap Wednesday is a thing, right?


----------



## TashaBird

Vicki C said:


> I just invested in a National Shrinkwrap system. It came right away and they provide a ton of good guidance and are available for support on the phone. I am still getting the hang of it but overall I’m glad I bought it.


I look forward to seeing how it works for you. I know I want that system. Just hoping this cheapo isn’t a total waste of money for right now. Please share any tips or tricks you learn as you go! I’ve just got these wonky shaped bath bombs and 95RH outside, and I’ve gotta preserve them. Mighta put the cart before the horse.


----------



## KiwiMoose

violets2217 said:


> So my attempt at bright & cheery!
> 
> View attachment 59780
> View attachment 59781
> View attachment 59782


Just gorgeous!
I was very happy with the way this soap turned out, kind of an ITP swirl with a twist - literally. I turned the tube around as I poured it in.


----------



## bookworm

The postie rang the bell, & I thought "but I haven't ordered anything" (this week at any rate)
What a wonderful surprise.

One of my family who works for a wholesale supply company , posted me a batch of his samples:-
Some essential oils;
Butters (even coffee butter!);
kaolin clay;
aloe powder;
pumice

And other stuff  (Coffee Oil; coconut PhytPeel; menthol oil; tumeric butter)

I'm going to have to figure out how to use some of the things. Seriously. I hadn't heard of some things before.


----------



## Marsi

washed


----------



## Vicki C

TashaBird said:


> I look forward to seeing how it works for you. I know I want that system. Just hoping this cheapo isn’t a total waste of money for right now. Please share any tips or tricks you learn as you go! I’ve just got these wonky shaped bath bombs and 95RH outside, and I’ve gotta preserve them. Mighta put the cart before the horse.


They are really good about holding your hand to help you get it right. I bought the biolefin, which is still petroleum based but degrades faster than plastic. Not 100% sure how I feel about that but I don’t think there is a more env friendly option. Art, the owner at National Shrinkwrap (I think he’s the owner?) says that fragrances will permeate the wrap, but they are definitely subdued. Except I reliably blow holes in every wrapper which helps the fragrance get out! 
By the end of my wrapping session yesterday I was going pretty fast - for bar soap one tip Art gives is to do the shrinking of several together - line them up and shrink all the ends first. Here are some examples from my efforts yesterday. Art would probably gasp if he saw my clumpy ends. Still have my training wheels on. (I cropped out the ones with my label.)


----------



## Basil

KiwiMoose said:


> Just gorgeous!
> I was very happy with the way this soap turned out, kind of an ITP swirl with a twist - literally. I turned the tube around as I poured it in.
> View attachment 59863
> View attachment 59864
> View attachment 59865
> I


Oh man!!! I love those!! What scent did you use @KiwiMoose ?


----------



## KiwiMoose

Basil said:


> Oh man!!! I love those!! What scent did you use @KiwiMoose ?


Love Spell


----------



## Marsi

TashaBird said:


> Mailed a bunch of soap orders. Soapsquatch was a hit!
> Finally getting some success at the vacuum form bath bombs! I’ve had a lot of stressful disaster messes! I can hardly wait to use my airbrush to paint them!!!
> Broke down and bought the cheap shrink wrap system from amazon. Really want a national system! Just don’t have the funds atm.
> These have my new fave scent from NS, Avalon. I call it Apples and Lilac. It’s super humid so these went into my old dehydrator which has fan in the back, so my whole house smells crazy good!!!
> Maybe I can find a ufo shaped silicone soap mold to go with these!


Your alien heads in blue are amazing!

i had an idea work for your alien soap mold
a thin silicone frisbee put in a bowl would curve into a ufo shape (dome top, flat bottom from the soap pour)








						[Hot Item] Pet Training Silicone Flying Saucer Dog Frisbee Toy Floating Water Dog Toy
					

Customized: Customized Electric: Not Electric Logo Printing: With Logo Printing Material: Silicone Transport Package: Cartons Specification: Any specifcation



					yibao-silicone.en.made-in-china.com


----------



## KiwiMoose

Marsi said:


> Your alien heads in blue are amazing!
> 
> i had an idea work for your alien soap mold
> a thin silicone frisbee put in a bowl would curve into a ufo shape (dome top, flat bottom from the soap pour)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Hot Item] Pet Training Silicone Flying Saucer Dog Frisbee Toy Floating Water Dog Toy
> 
> 
> Customized: Customized Electric: Not Electric Logo Printing: With Logo Printing Material: Silicone Transport Package: Cartons Specification: Any specifcation
> 
> 
> 
> yibao-silicone.en.made-in-china.com


Were you on the wine last night Marsi?  lol


----------



## Vicki C

The_Phoenix said:


> "Thanks for coming in to meet with us last week, it was a pleasure speaking with you. Do you have some time today for a quick call? I would like to make you a job offer."
> 
> I bet the discussion of my soapy stuff pushed them over the edge.


That’s so exciting!


----------



## violets2217

TashaBird said:


> Just hoping this cheapo isn’t a total waste of money for right now.


Which one did you get? I'm still enjoying mine! Shrink wrapped 80ish bars successfully so far, even without equipment instructions!!!   



KiwiMoose said:


> Just gorgeous!
> I was very happy with the way this soap turned out, kind of an ITP swirl with a twist - literally. I turned the tube around as I poured it in.



Beautiful! You do so well combining colors! I lack that skill!


----------



## TashaBird

Marsi said:


> Your alien heads in blue are amazing!
> 
> i had an idea work for your alien soap mold
> a thin silicone frisbee put in a bowl would curve into a ufo shape (dome top, flat bottom from the soap pour)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Hot Item] Pet Training Silicone Flying Saucer Dog Frisbee Toy Floating Water Dog Toy
> 
> 
> Customized: Customized Electric: Not Electric Logo Printing: With Logo Printing Material: Silicone Transport Package: Cartons Specification: Any specifcation
> 
> 
> 
> yibao-silicone.en.made-in-china.com


Thanks. I air brushed and painted them after.


----------



## TashaBird

violets2217 said:


> Which one did you get? I'm still enjoying mine! Shrink wrapped 80ish bars successfully so far, even without equipment instructions!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful! You do so well combining colors! I lack that skill!


Just a cheap off amazon. It comes tomorrow. Hope I can make it work!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Kerrie28 said:


> Hi first time I have posted and hope this is the correct spot.  I made this yesterday. Avocado & Activated Charcoal


How did I miss this?  It's gorgeous Kerrie!  Did you use mashed avocado?


----------



## KiwiMoose

violets2217 said:


> Beautiful! You do so well combining colors! I lack that skill!


Your pull-throughs suggest otherwise.  Totally love your latest ones.


----------



## Kerrie28

KiwiMoose said:


> How did I miss this?  It's gorgeous Kerrie!  Did you use mashed avocado?


Hi   Sorry just read your question. Yes I mashed the avocado in with the oils before adding the lye


----------



## TashaBird

It may not look like much, but I’m beat! Dragon butt a little today. Still, it’ll feel good to get these 3 Halloween-ish soaps made. This part is tedious, but also low stress activity for a smokey Saturday. I’ll be ready for tomorrow!


----------



## violets2217

KiwiMoose said:


> Your pull-throughs suggest otherwise.  Totally love your latest ones.


Thanks! But I have my artist of a daughter pick out the micas…lol!


----------



## Vicki C

I did some natural color experimentation- I recently bought some gromwell root after staring at it on Etsy forever. WOW! I love it. So far.
Here are all my colors before OP. I realize the borage leaf is destined to break my heart by losing its lovely lime green but a girl can dream. I had to try after seeing the beautiful red fluorescence of the borage leaf infusion - photos here Chlorophyll fluorescence (I knew the fluorescence wouldn’t be in the soap. I just decided the borage leaf emulsion must have something to offer.)
I’ll post updates tomorrow. And then again later after they have faded. ☺


----------



## Mobjack Bay

@Vicki C 
Those look great!  Your careful testing has clearly paid off . Did you use infusions?  I started a gromwell infusion back when the OPW challenge was happening, but I totally forgot about until just now!  I can’t wait to see how your soaps turn out.  Are you expecting the gromwell to shift to purple when the pH drops?


----------



## Vicki C

Mobjack Bay said:


> @Vicki C
> Those look great!  Your careful testing has clearly paid off . Did you use infusions?  I started a gromwell infusion back when the OPW challenge was happening, but I totally forgot about until just now!  I can’t wait to see how your soaps turn out.  Are you expecting the gromwell to shift to purple when the pH drops?


Thanks! Yes I used infusions (ETA changed last post from “emulsions” - brain cramp) but didn’t want to wait so I had everything in a bath in a slow cooker set to warm for several hours. I am curious to see what happens - and re gromwell I’m not sure what to think. I made some soap with alkanet last winter that was blue - no sign of purple. It has slowly shifted to purpley- blue but is not what I expected.
I’d love to see what you do with your gromwell infusion!


----------



## Vicki C

My color trials after a night - I love these! They are resting in the dark now. Indigo 1 is Baphicacanthus cusia  from bramble berry, indigo 2 is Persicaria tinctoria from leaf n flower, a Korean vendor on Etsy. These were both infused in oil. The gromwell is knocking my socks off.  Can’t wait to see how it develops.


----------



## Basil

TashaBird said:


> Thanks. I air brushed and painted them after.


You are an amazing artist !


----------



## KiwiMoose

Seascape soap made:


----------



## dibbles

The_Phoenix said:


> "Thanks for coming in to meet with us last week, it was a pleasure speaking with you. Do you have some time today for a quick call? I would like to make you a job offer."
> 
> I bet the discussion of my soapy stuff pushed them over the edge.


Congratulations!!!


----------



## TashaBird

Yesterday I did 3 pull throughs with sort of Halloween themes. I had one that was supposed to be black, orange, black, yellow... I accidentally added half of my dispersed orange mica into one of the blacks!  It turned a funky brown. 
Oh well, it is what it is. Used a couple of new experimental discs designs, so I’m excited to see how they turn out. One of the discs broke when I put it into the wash basin afterwards. Thank goodness it broke AFTER and not during!


----------



## Nanna

Vicki C said:


> My color trials after a night - I love these! They are resting in the dark now. Indigo 1 is Baphicacanthus cusia  from bramble berry, indigo 2 is Persicaria tinctoria from leaf n flower, a Korean vendor on Etsy. These were both infused in oil. The gromwell is knocking my socks off.  Can’t wait to see how it develops.
> 
> View attachment 59938
> 
> View attachment 59939


My garden is full of borage. Thanks so much for doing the work. The difference in indigos is crazy


----------



## maryloucb

I haven’t been doing anything soapy, but I have been thinking a lot about what I want to do for the challenge, and I ordered some indigo. I’m really not artistic, and I mostly prefer to make simple soaps, so this is stretching my brain!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I just picked up a carboy of very special water.  It’s from my local estuary. The water was filtered and sterilized by an oyster hatchery that uses it to grow baby oysters. Lucky me, they made more than they need.  The salinity is about 2/3 the salinity of full strength sea water.


----------



## The_Phoenix

dibbles said:


> Congratulations!!!


Thank you, @dibbles!


----------



## The_Phoenix

Mobjack Bay said:


> I just picked up a carboy of very special water.  It’s from my local estuary. The water was filtered and sterilized by an oyster hatchery that uses it to grow baby oysters. Lucky me, they made more than they need.  The salinity is about 2/3 the salinity of full strength sea water.
> 
> View attachment 59965


Oh how interesting!


----------



## msunnerstood

Had my first CP disaster today. Everything was going well. added my colors and then.. the fragrance.  suddenly a combination of ricing, and as I was beating that back, sudden uneven thickening. racing to avoid soap on a stick, I got it into the mold and crossed my fingers it would be ok. 30 minutes later a small, but growing before my eyes crack appeared. I watched and waited until it stopped growing and smoothed it out. I was frosting it anyway.

Not being one to do anything halfway, a triple threat, all in one batch. All I can do now is wait and see if it's acceptable on the inside.


----------



## LynetteO

Learning my lesson & soaping new recipes in smaller batches. Unmolded this today from a 1/2&1/2 milk container WAY2 SOON but LOVING  the SPARKLES


----------



## TashaBird

Waiting to cut. No idea what to expect. Your guess is as good as mine!
FO actually decelerating trace is something I’m still getting used to.


----------



## msunnerstood

There is no way this should have been ready to cut already but I was checking the mold and it felt hard and the soap came right out. Could have been the heat this one generated that caused the crack earlier, or it could have been a tad too much sl. But here it is. the ricing and acceleration didnt seem to do damage. whew


----------



## Vicki C

I had my friend and her boyfriend over on Sunday for a “soap sesh” - they love my soap and wanted to learn how to make it. We made a Taiwan swirl with French green clay and rose kaolin clay, scented with orange ginger from New Directions Aromatics (a new favorite!) My friends had a great time, I think, and we got to cut it yesterday afternoon.


----------



## TashaBird

msunnerstood said:


> There is no way this should have been ready to cut already but I was checking the mold and it felt hard and the soap came right out. Could have been the heat this one generated that caused the crack earlier, or it could have been a tad too much sl. But here it is. the ricing and acceleration didnt seem to do damage. whew
> 
> View attachment 59984


Maybe it was the “boil boil toil and trouble”.


----------



## LynetteO

LynetteO said:


> Learning my lesson & soaping new recipes in smaller batches. Unmolded this today from a 1/2&1/2 milk container WAY2 SOON but LOVING  the SPARKLES  View attachment 59972


ended up w/ 6  scented w/ pink grapefruit with added sparkles My 1st time using enviro glitter mica, which aren’t showing in picture but WOW  





TashaBird said:


> Waiting to cut. No idea what to expect. Your guess is as good as mine!
> FO actually decelerating trace is something I’m still getting used to.


Looking forward to seeing them cut! I don’t know if you are like me, but I bet it’s super hard to wait!!!


----------



## TashaBird

LynetteO said:


> Looking forward to seeing them cut! I don’t know if you are like me, but I bet it’s super hard to wait!!!


SO hard to wait! I made some bath bombs to keep me busy. Just posted them in the gallery.


----------



## amd

Mobjack Bay said:


> When obsessing for over a year about which slab mold to buy


I bought a slab cutter in June from a local maker going out of business. Still have not decided how big to make my slab mold. 



TashaBird said:


> Does everyone really use distilled water for making soap?


I do. My first soap batches were made with tap water and they developed DOS before they came off the cure. This really depends on how good your water supply is. It was worth trying at least.



artemis said:


> Messy Soap Wednesday is a thing, right?


Ummm... it's always messy when I make soap, so yes I can get on board with that.

It's almost September 1st! LOL I'm ready to get back to regular soap making (other than random batches for testing fragrances or the SMF soap challenges, I try not to make soap June through August). I've been dreaming soap a lot lately trying to get fragrances and soap designs picked out for my lineup. I have two wholesale accounts pending orders so hopefully those will break me back into soap habits again.

A peek into my brain of the first soaps I plan to do:
Goat Milk soap: I'm leaning towards a blend of Patchouli and NG's China Rain. I may try to get to this one this month, I'm feeling that it really needs an ombre design.
Christmas Soaps: I'm going to do the red truck soap again. Thinking a Frankincense & Myrrh soap with a candle design like this one from Bear Foot Gypsy (now Milk Made Soap)




I have pumpkin beer soap on the brain so I may knock that one out quick as well.
I'm getting excited!

I've been making sugar scrubs and lotions like crazy through the summer, so I haven't been completely slacking off. I have sold almost all of my shampoo bars so this week I'll be making the new formula to officially roll into the shop. 

There is no lack of soapy stuff going on over here.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Back from a few days of socialising abstinence (NOT soapmaking abstinence ). I had decided to wait until some particular VERY weird HP batch would eventually decide to get hard enough after FIVE DAYS to be unmoulded. Let's not talk about it. Two of three of the small soap cubes got out of the mould mostly in one piece, that must suffice.

My soapy thing of today (well, rather yesterday), was that I by chance discovered that FFAs are a decent solvent for the brownish mud inside an oven. Let's _also_ not talk how I found out … Anyhow, I had had soap scraps dissolved in water (like for salting-out), and then added citric acid in excess, to precipitate the free fatty acids as an oily liquid. I smeared some of it onto the glass door of the oven, let it “soak” (one hour at CPOP temperature), and then it has become a lot easier to remove the stains by rubbing, scraping (with a ceran cleaner spatula), and (secret tip) rubbing with washing soda solution, that turns the FFAs into soap _inside_ the deposits, and makes them go off much easier.


 Left half: still dirty, but already treated with FFA; right half already cleaned.


 A whole new oven! (after also washing off the dirt between the glass panes)


----------



## Vicki C

ResolvableOwl said:


> Back from a few days of socialising abstinence (NOT soapmaking abstinence ). I had decided to wait until some particular VERY weird HP batch would eventually decide to get hard enough after FIVE DAYS to be unmoulded. Let's not talk about it. Two of three of the small soap cubes got out of the mould mostly in one piece, that must suffice.
> 
> My soapy thing of today (well, rather yesterday), was that I by chance discovered that FFAs are a decent solvent for the brownish mud inside an oven. Let's _also_ not talk how I found out … Anyhow, I had had soap scraps dissolved in water (like for salting-out), and then added citric acid in excess, to precipitate the free fatty acids as an oily liquid. I smeared some of it onto the glass door of the oven, let it “soak” (one hour at CPOP temperature), and then it has become a lot easier to remove the stains by rubbing, scraping (with a ceran cleaner spatula), and (secret tip) rubbing with washing soda solution, that turns the FFAs into soap _inside_ the deposits, and makes them go off much easier.
> 
> View attachment 59996
> Left half: still dirty, but already treated with FFA; right half already cleaned.
> 
> View attachment 59997
> A whole new oven! (after also washing off the dirt between the glass panes)


Wow it’s like the glass isn’t even there! Um want to come to NH?


----------



## ~Dragonfly~

What is FFA? I checked the abbreviations post and don’t see that one.

The top of our air fryer is coated with grease. Maybe I can use this to clean it, if I can figure out how to keep it off the burner things


----------



## ResolvableOwl

~Dragonfly~ said:


> What is FFA? I checked the abbreviations post and don’t see that one.


Sorry, technobabble. FFA = free fatty acids, i. e. the constituents that were bonded to glycerol in oils/fats. When in alkaline solution, they are the carriers of the cleansing action of soap (with sodium/potassium), or precipiptate as soap scum (with calcium/magnesium). With acids, they precipitate out and float on top of the water phase.
FFA is a common abbreviation in the oleochemistry world (judging quality/age/rancidity of oils), but not so much in the hobbyist soapmaking community (NOT YET!!!).



Vicki C said:


> Wow it’s like the glass isn’t even there!


I've taken another pic with the focus not on the point pattern (why is it there at all? To keep fruit flies from mistaking it for a cave and smashing their heads against the glass?), but the inside. I myself was unsure for a moment if the door indeed was shut:


The miraculous world of fast lens speed.


----------



## The_Phoenix

Has anyone heard from @Peachy Clean Soap? Last few times she posted she hinted at not feeling g well.

Confession: I don’t feel motivated to make soap lately.


----------



## Rattanjeet

The_Phoenix said:


> Confession: I don’t feel motivated to make soap lately.


Unfortunately, I feel the same


----------



## Tara_H

The_Phoenix said:


> Has anyone heard from @Peachy Clean Soap? Last few times she posted she hinted at not feeling g well.


I was just thinking about her yesterday - I hope it's just the summer keeping her away...


----------



## TashaBird

Was planning lots of fun soap and bath bomb combinations for the holidaze. Finally figuring out my bb recipe and technique. Now citric acid prices have TRIPLED!


----------



## LynetteO

Latest loaf came out crumbly. Pic is a semi-non crumbly piece. I used citric acid 1% total batch due to hard water so don’t know if it was the rose clay or CA that made crumbly. Probably the clay. I was attempting to go dark rose to dark brown. The scent was chocolate with oats & honey. HOWEVER, I mixed FO & then changed scent @ last minute. I don’t smell the chocolate so my dark brown layers may not actually darken. Smells, today anyway, like “fake”. The brown dots are my dumb attempt & incorporating cocoa. I mixed with a skosh of glycerin & that was a mistake. Oh well, just means I get to try & try again.


----------



## AliOop

Tara_H said:


> I was just thinking about her yesterday - I hope it's just the summer keeping her away...


Same!


----------



## KiwiMoose

LynetteO said:


> Latest loaf came out crumbly. Pic is a semi-non crumbly piece. I used citric acid 1% total batch due to hard water so don’t know if it was the rose clay or CA that made crumbly. Probably the clay. I was attempting to go dark rose to dark brown. The scent was chocolate with oats & honey. HOWEVER, I mixed FO & then changed scent @ last minute. I don’t smell the chocolate so my dark brown layers may not actually darken. Smells, today anyway, like “fake”. The brown dots are my dumb attempt & incorporating cocoa. I mixed with a skosh of glycerin & that was a mistake. Oh well, just means I get to try & try again.
> View attachment 60036
> View attachment 60037


I like the brown dots - it gives it a bit of interest.


----------



## rdc1978

My mom got me a second hand lazy Susan and I had a first attempt (and fail!) at a spin swirl.  It's mint and raw sugar by crafters choice.  

I had read that kaolin clay mixed into the fragrance oil overnight can help the scent to stick.  Has that worked for anyone?  I almost feel like it may have accelerated the batter, but that's crazy right?


----------



## LynetteO

KiwiMoose said:


> I like the brown dots - it gives it a bit of interest.


Thanks  It needs something for sure. . I don’t really mind the mild ombré which may improve but I do wish it smelled a bit better. In fact I REALLY dislike smell. Another confetti future .


----------



## LynetteO

rdc1978 said:


> My mom got me a second hand lazy Susan and I had a first attempt (and fail!) at a spin swirl.  It's mint and raw sugar by crafters choice.
> 
> I had read that kaolin clay mixed into the fragrance oil overnight can help the scent to stick.  Has that worked for anyone?  I almost feel like it may have accelerated the batter, but that's crazy right?


That doesn’t look like a fail to me.


----------



## AliOop

LynetteO said:


> That doesn’t look like a fail to me.


Agreed! @rdc1978 those look great.


----------



## Zing

rdc1978 said:


> My mom got me a second hand lazy Susan and I had a first attempt (and fail!) at a spin swirl.  It's mint and raw sugar by crafters choice.


Evidently you chose not to post a photo of the 'fail.'  I'm lookin' at some pretty awesome swirl action!  Nice job,


----------



## MrsZ

rdc1978 said:


> My mom got me a second hand lazy Susan and I had a first attempt (and fail!) at a spin swirl.  It's mint and raw sugar by crafters choice.
> 
> I had read that kaolin clay mixed into the fragrance oil overnight can help the scent to stick.  Has that worked for anyone?  I almost feel like it may have accelerated the batter, but that's crazy right?


Your soaps are breathtaking! Sooo pretty!


----------



## TashaBird

ResolvableOwl said:


> Sorry, technobabble. FFA = free fatty acids, i. e. the constituents that were bonded to glycerol in oils/fats. When in alkaline solution, they are the carriers of the cleansing action of soap (with sodium/potassium), or precipiptate as soap scum (with calcium/magnesium). With acids, they precipitate out and float on top of the water phase.
> FFA is a common abbreviation in the oleochemistry world (judging quality/age/rancidity of oils), but not so much in the hobbyist soapmaking community (NOT YET!!!).
> 
> 
> I've taken another pic with the focus not on the point pattern (why is it there at all? To keep fruit flies from mistaking it for a cave and smashing their heads against the glass?), but the inside. I myself was unsure for a moment if the door indeed was shut:
> View attachment 59999
> 
> The miraculous world of fast lens speed.


I’d love more details about how to use CA to clean my oven glass. Let’s just say I bake a LOT of bacon!


----------



## rdc1978

MrsZ said:


> Your soaps are breathtaking! Sooo pretty!


Aww, that's so sweet.  Thank you!!


----------



## rdc1978

Zing said:


> Evidently you chose not to post a photo of the 'fail.'  I'm lookin' at some pretty awesome swirl action!  Nice job,


Aww, thank you.  I appreciate it!


----------



## rdc1978

LynetteO said:


> That doesn’t look like a fail to me.





AliOop said:


> Agreed! @rdc1978 those look great.


You guys!  So sweet!  Such kindness.  Thank you!


----------



## ResolvableOwl

TashaBird said:


> I’d love more details about how to use CA to clean my oven glass. Let’s just say I bake a LOT of bacon!



I don't know if citric acid itself is useful for cleaning the oven. But if you throw it into LS or a solution of bar soap in some water, you get FFAs that can assist said cleaning in the way I described above. Then the ceran cleaner spatula did most of the mechanical work. Got it from a hardware store for a few bucks.


----------



## LittleSis

Chach said:


> I've been soaping for about a year but recently I feel like I am taking backwards steps instead of progressing. I mainly follow recipes from what I think are reputable sources and stick with the ones that have worked. My most recent batches have either come to trace really fast or have not held fragrance (that I hve also used in the past) well. I am experimenting with color, too, with varying results.
> 
> So I'm discouraged a bit. Looking to new recipes. I found one on BB that the author insists she uses all the time with great results. It calls for small amts of hemp seed oil and wheat germ oil. I read on this forum that WGO is caustic. Also, the recipe calls for 16 oz of olive oil, which I find heavy. Can I substitute 8 oz of canola for  half the olive oil? I am afraid of experimenting too far afield. The more I read and soap, the less I know, it seems.....



The best thing you can do is learn about the oils and create your own recipe based on what you learn. Using someone else's recipe is a fine way to go, but its so much more rewarding when you come up with it on your own. Play with recipes using a soap calculator and watch the numbers. It's so much fun that way!


----------



## violets2217

Trying something new! Got these in the mail this week. Kinda excited to try them out! Fingers crossed  I’ve never made such a small batch that I can remember. I have an idea! But I didn’t want to buy melt & pour for the embeds because I’ve never used it before. So using my normal CP recipe…We will see how I do!


eta: I’m becoming a big fan of soaping very cool. As impatient as I am, I managed to soap at a low 80 degrees and everything stayed fluid and I think got in all the nooks and crannies. Hoping the colors stick! Nurture Soap recommend soaping at 76 degrees to keep the coral reef mica it’s beautiful orange color…


----------



## amd

violets2217 said:


> Trying something new! Got these in the mail this week.


I got some column molds in the mail yesterday too! I'm excited to get moving on some new soaps that will incorporate them. The cactus mold looks super cute!


----------



## Modoc Michelle

Hanger swirl on the left — pointy layers (I hope) on the right. It got a little hot, had some alien skin on the left one, but I can plane that off. I haven’t been successful in getting good pointy layers yet! Any advice?


----------



## violets2217

amd said:


> I got some column molds in the mail yesterday too! I'm excited to get moving on some new soaps that will incorporate them. The cactus mold looks super cute!


I only needed the round one...but yes the cactus caught my eye and I fell in love! No idea what I'm going to it for though! Then I figured I couldn't have a sun without a moon! 
I'm just worried about unmolding them now. Especially the cactus. I never have the best luck with silicone molds. 24hrs and some freezer time before unmolding?


----------



## amd

violets2217 said:


> Then I figured I couldn't have a sun without a moon!


Ah! Is that the moon? I couldn't tell from the picture angle if it was a moon or a half circle. I got that one too (actually two just to make my life a bit easier for big batches).



violets2217 said:


> 24hrs and some freezer time before unmolding?


Depends on your recipe. My recipe in a loaf mold gets cut at around 18 hours, but when I make the same recipe in the silicone column molds, I don't unmold until 36+ hours. They seem to stay softer in the silicone. I've never used the freezer trick for the silicone column molds, only when using pvc. Also, if you're not going to use the embeds right away in another soap, wrap them tightly in a couple layers of saran wrap until you need them (like you would with soap dough). This helps keep them soft enough to cut with the rest of the loaf. One time I didn't, and I broke all 9 strings on my cutter trying to cut through the embed!


----------



## violets2217

amd said:


> They seem to stay softer in the silicone


That’s the problem I have with silicone molds, it seems no matter how long I wait the always stick to the mold. I put extra leftover batter in individual silicone molds and end up putting them in the freezer while I unmold and cut my original soap. And they pop right out, but then they sweet and ash horribly. But they’re my extras and I don’t usually worry about them. And I don’t want these to ash… will see! Thanks for the tips!


----------



## maryloucb

My first attempt at this month's challenge is all wrapped up and (hopefully) gelling away! My batter thickened up more than I would have liked toward the end, but we will see how it turns out!


----------



## LynetteO

I used another 1/2&1/2 container for a mini batch. Just hated that fake cherry scent so tried a slight variation of the recipe with a drop swirl & different FO. We shall see.  Oh & added more sparkles cuz ya know, sparkles!  

Kinda wanting to  a bit. Again FO deceiving. Good in bottle. Meh  in CP soap.


----------



## MrsZ

LynetteO said:


> I used another 1/2&1/2 container for a mini batch. Just hated that fake cherry scent so tried a slight variation of the recipe with a drop swirl & different FO. We shall see.  Oh & added more sparkles cuz ya know, sparkles!


I've never seen soap glitter or sparkles in person, and I've always wondered, what happens to it in the water? When you use the soap, does it dissolve? Or just rinse off? It looks so pretty in the pictures I've seen and I've been curious for a while.


----------



## JuLeeRenee

MrsZ said:


> I've never seen soap glitter or sparkles in person, and I've always wondered, what happens to it in the water? When you use the soap, does it dissolve? Or just rinse off? It looks so pretty in the pictures I've seen and I've been curious for a while.



Depends on which kind of glitter you use. It seems most use the plant based glitters, so they dissolve.


----------



## Tara_H

Last night I made my first 3d printed soap mould   I wanted to make sure there were no cracks or rough edges so I used a filament which can be smoothed with acetone for a glossy finish, then I'll make a silicone liner for it.  It's very tiny, tall and skinny shaped but only big enough to make 4 bars! Hopefully that will help with testing out ideas without adding too much to my soap mountain...


----------



## ResolvableOwl

@Tara_H Don't make my self-imposed 3D printer abstinence even worse than it already is. I'm trying hard to avoid learning about advanced techniques, like all these fancy filament types beyond good ol' PLA – and your enthusiasm & ingenuity makes everything worse. I don't want to imagine what happens once I've fallen into this rabbit hole…


----------



## LynetteO

MrsZ said:


> I've never seen soap glitter or sparkles in person, and I've always wondered, what happens to it in the water? When you use the soap, does it dissolve? Or just rinse off? It looks so pretty in the pictures I've seen and I've been curious for a while.


Haven’t used the soap YET.  However, when washing glitter remnants off stainless teaspoon in the sink the sparkles immediately floated to the top of the water. They are NOT “heavy”. I have a terrible time not touching my soap & usually try the soap end sliver @ 14 days. Will try to remember to post an update, but so far I am in love with !


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I made soap for the August challenge today.  After dreaming up all kinds of complicated designs, I decided I should master the ombre technique first. It’s so hard to control the impulse to be a soap architect.

I’m also doing a series of experiments this month.  I made five soaps that have the same “recipe properties”, with each batch based on a different hard fat or hard fat combo. The fatty acid profiles across the batches are as close as I can get them after considerable iteration.  Palmitic + stearic is controlled across the series, but there is a bit of variation in p:s.  None of the soaps are stearic dominant.  I used NS 8th & Ocean because I want the tests to reflect how I make soap, i.e. usually with an FO or EO added.  It behaved well enough in every batch and does not discolor.  There’s no colorant added to the main batter.  The next experiment depends on how I like the early testing of this first round. Here‘s a visual of the first set.


----------



## msunnerstood

I forced myself to make soap today (waiting for the frosting to get thick) Had my first migraine in 9 months last night and it was a doozy. Im exhausted today and my words are still slurry but I have halloween soaps to get done.


----------



## Arimara

msunnerstood said:


> I forced myself to make soap today (waiting for the frosting to get thick) Had my first migraine in 9 months last night and it was a doozy. Im exhausted today and my words are still slurry but I have halloween soaps to get done.


Did you have to make soap today? In any case I hope you get to rest now.


----------



## msunnerstood

Arimara said:


> Did you have to make soap today? In any case I hope you get to rest now.


Sort of.  I have a series of soaps that will release before Halloween. I really only have the weekends lately to make soap so  That doesn't leave a whole lot of weekends to get it done and still give it enough time to cure. 

Luckily I already had the embeds done and the main body of the soap is only 1 color. I'm planning on resting most of the day on Sunday


----------



## KiwiMoose

LynetteO said:


> I have a terrible time not touching my soap & usually try the soap end sliver @ 14 days.


You wait a whole 14 days to test the soap slivers?  I'm usually in there before the week is up!


----------



## LynetteO

KiwiMoose said:


> You wait a whole 14 days to test the soap slivers?  I'm usually in there before the week is up!


I must admit 14 days is a bit of an exaggeration.  It’s so hard!!!


----------



## msunnerstood

I knew that glitter didnt show up in photo's (like the halo glitter on top of this soap) but Ive discovered cameras dont like the color silver/gray either. I must have tried 8 different back grounds with different colors and it still just looks white.


----------



## Dawni

Hallo all! The only thing soap related that I did today was take pics of my almost done soap studio/lab/dungeon/sanctum/room (yes, I want and need a name for it lol.. Any ideas?)

Here's one


Still lots more work to do. The metal bracket things are for the fake walls of the "curing room" and my shelves will all be adjustable 

Hope everyone had/is having a great weekend!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Dawni said:


> Hallo all! The only thing soap related that I did today was take pics of my almost done soap studio/lab/dungeon/sanctum/room (yes, I want and need a name for it lol.. Any ideas?)
> 
> Here's one
> View attachment 60099
> 
> Still lots more work to do. The metal bracket things are for the fake walls of the "curing room" and my shelves will all be adjustable
> 
> Hope everyone had/is having a great weekend!


It’s great to have an update from you.  That looks like a fantastic soaping space. It has way too much light for a dungeon.  I can envision you in a studio or a lab!


----------



## Dawni

Mobjack Bay said:


> It’s great to have an update from you.  That looks like a fantastic soaping space. It has way too much light for a dungeon.  I can envision you in a studio or a lab!



Nice to see you! 

I mean to come on here more often but things have been really hectic as of late with construction (my soaping space is within a commercial+residential building my parents are having made next to the house so there's a lot more than just this room that needs decision making and overseeing), and the pandemic making things slooooow.... And getting ready to homeschool this demon spawn of mine, and with the elder one starting university tomorrow/later.. Helping mom with her fruit n veggie business.. And of course, my grandma, y'all know that story.

There's not enough hours in a day lol as it is it's almost 4am here haha but I hope to be posting about actual soap soon


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Dawni said:


> Nice to see you!
> 
> I mean to come on here more often but things have been really hectic as of late with construction (my soaping space is within a commercial+residential building my parents are having made next to the house so there's a lot more than just this room that needs decision making and overseeing), and the pandemic making things slooooow.... And getting ready to homeschool this demon spawn of mine, and with the elder one starting university tomorrow/later.. Helping mom with her fruit n veggie business.. And of course, my grandma, y'all know that story.
> 
> There's not enough hours in a day lol as it is it's almost 4am here haha but I hope to be posting about actual soap soon


OMG, you really have your hands full.  Congrats on sending one off to university.


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

Dawni said:


> Hallo all! The only thing soap related that I did today was take pics of my almost done soap studio/lab/dungeon/sanctum/room (yes, I want and need a name for it lol.. Any ideas?)
> 
> Here's one
> View attachment 60099
> 
> Still lots more work to do. The metal bracket things are for the fake walls of the "curing room" and my shelves will all be adjustable
> 
> Hope everyone had/is having a great weekend!


It's your workshop!  Congrats on getting one off to college and good luck with the home schooling-


----------



## TashaBird

It had been way too long since I made one of my staple soaps. %100 tallow lavender rosemary. I forgot that should NOT wait 24 hrs to cut it! My poor wire cutter rang with the twang of despair for every cut!! 
I intentionally soaped at 120f to try to avoid stearic spots, and got them anyway. Kind of bummed. What else can I do to avoid them?


----------



## KiwiMoose

TashaBird said:


> It had been way too long since I made one of my staple soaps. %100 tallow lavender rosemary. I forgot that should NOT wait 24 hrs to cut it! My poor wire cutter rang with the twang of despair for every cut!!
> I intentionally soaped at 120f to try to avoid stearic spots, and got them anyway. Kind of bummed. What else can I do to avoid them?


Are you sure they are stearic spots?  The wire cutter can sometimes make air bubbles more pronounced.


----------



## TashaBird

KiwiMoose said:


> Are you sure they are stearic spots?  The wire cutter can sometimes make air bubbles more pronounced.


Ooooh that may be it. I had to SB way longer than I’m used to. It was really slow to trace at first, and then BAM! Went thick as I was pouring. I bet it’s air bubbles. Oh well... guess they look rustic!
higher temps is how to avoid stearin spots though, correct?


----------



## Bubble Agent

I have molded (err, moulded?) some moustache and hat embeds that are going to be placed on my Gentlemans soap.

Then I went and _pet_ checked on some old soaps I have saved from earlier years. They had still no signs of rancidiy, and I didn`t smell much of any particular fragrance. Just some generic soap smell that isn`t unpleasant, but nothing to write home about.


----------



## Dawni

Mobjack Bay said:


> OMG, you really have your hands full.  Congrats on sending one off to university.


Story of my life lol.. And thank you!

@TashaBird I'm gonna agree with KiwiMoose here.. Those do not look like stearic spots. Lovely soap though


----------



## KiwiMoose

Bubble Agent said:


> I have molded (err, moulded?) some moustache and hat embeds that are going to be placed on my Gentlemans soap.


Depends if you are a British or American English user.  I switch between the two spellings quite regularly.



TashaBird said:


> Ooooh that may be it. I had to SB way longer than I’m used to. It was really slow to trace at first, and then BAM! Went thick as I was pouring. I bet it’s air bubbles. Oh well... guess they look rustic!
> higher temps is how to avoid stearin spots though, correct?


yes but yer wanna be careful that the higher temp doesn't cause the batter to thicken too quickly.  It's a juggling act I tell ya,  a juggling act!


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Dawni said:


> (yes, I want and need a name for it lol.. Any ideas?)


Call it *Kurt*. This is just a random name that popped into my mind reading ths, and is utterly unfitting for a location. Nobody in my closer acquaintances is called Kurt, so my subconsciousness is free to associate wildly. It connects this name to a middle-aged bald man, not the brightest person, but very good-natured, sociable, and spreads happiness wherever he's going. A humourous guy, but not overly tidy, and tardy at times. You could “drop by Kurt”, or Kurt could “call for you to look after his children”, lol.



Bubble Agent said:


> I think there is something wrong with me...


Not sure if we're the best audience to judge this 
Honestly, if such issues are what keeps you awake at night, then you're a very lucky person (or, well, hopelessly psychic/romantic, but then again, better ask a professional, not random internet strangers who _migh or might not_ be in a very similar situation to justify to themselves/their intimates).
To speak from myself: If not for the landfill, an embarrassing portion of my soaps does not end up being flushed down into the sewerage (not a very romantic ending either, if you think about it), but is circulating as rebatch/salt-out/confetti, and this keeps me from a more definite confession of the obvious .


----------



## dibbles

@Dawni your soap space looks amazing! Even though busy, it seems life is treating you well. Nice to see you.


----------



## Zing

Dawni said:


> Hallo all! The only thing soap related that I did today was take pics of my almost done soap studio/lab/dungeon/sanctum/room (yes, I want and need a name for it lol.. Any ideas?)
> 
> Here's one
> View attachment 60099


So good to see and hear from you!  This made my day.  Your soapy shop is delightful and light and definitely not a dungeon.  Best wishes on your transitions with the kiddo -- sending a child to college is equal parts pride and loss.


----------



## Dawni

Nice to see you too @dibbles! Yes, thankfully enough, I am quite well hehe

@ResolvableOwl, unfortunately I do know someone named Kurt, and you've described him perfectly, except that he isn't middle aged nor bald lol but maybe I'll name our next dog that 



Zing said:


> So good to see and hear from you!  This made my day.  Your soapy shop is delightful and light and definitely not a dungeon.  Best wishes on your transitions with the kiddo -- sending a child to college is equal parts pride and loss.


Always good to see you Mr. Zing!
Here in the Philippines covid is still bad, in fact, we're in our nth lockdown since it all started, this round til end of August. A lot of universities, including my son's, have opted for distance learning for the freshman (no laboratory or field work), so he'll be with us for another year still.

After that comes the loss as this school is about 1.5hrs away by plane as it is only one of three schools with the degree he wanted - Marine Biology - which, he's been telling me he wanted to do since before junior high. I'm proud that he's brave enough to go for something other than the usual business/medicine/law/accounting/engineering, but a little apprehensive coz I have no idea what our local job scene is like for Marine biologists (which probably means there isn't much lol). I foresee him having to go even further than our islands for work.

I feel old I'll tell you that lol
And I'm sorry everyone else for non-soap related stuff lol


----------



## Mobjack Bay

@Dawni  There are jobs for marine biologists, even at the entry level. They are mostly technical research support type positions.  He needs to gain research experience and develop strong quantitative skills (chemistry, physics, calculus, statistics) as an undergrad to be most competitive. Even for biologists, we always look at the other science and math coursework first. Some policy coursework is good, too. If he ultimately decides to go to graduate school, tell him to contact me! ❤


----------



## JuLeeRenee

So I am doing something I should have done a long time ago, testing which butters I like best. It basically ended up being a plop in and hope for something nice looking. I was pleasantly surprised at the design, disappointed at the fact that the yellow was too pale and the purple didn't show up very well. I expected the air bubbles.


----------



## Bubble Agent

KiwiMoose said:


> Depends if you are a British or American English user.  I switch between the two spellings quite regularly.



Being a Norwegian I think I have ended up like a box of *Bassets Allsorts*, a mix or different things
I googled it yesterday, after I wrote it to see if there were differences between the two languages, and as you pointed out, there were.

I have an american friend I have emailed back and forth with for years, so although my English teacher back in school had imprinted _proper _English in the back of my head for years, I have apparently been influenced by that too. My English teacher was actally English  and _very _proper. (_"Nooo, my dear, it isn`t pronounced "fooore-heeeaad" it is pronounced "FORR-IDD".) _
40 years has passed, still etched into my mind that is!__

Now off to make lye sollution for my gentlemans soap! I posted some pictures of the embeds I made for that soap, but it is still awaiting moderation in the media gallery. Hopefully they will let me know if I posted in the wrong section...



ResolvableOwl said:


> Not sure if we're the best audience to judge this
> Honestly, if such issues are what keeps you awake at night, then you're a very lucky person *(or, well, hopelessly psychic/romantic, but then again, better ask a professional, not random internet strangers who migh or might not be in a very similar situation to justify to themselves/their intimates).*
> To speak from myself: If not for the landfill, an embarrassing portion of my soaps does not end up being flushed down into the sewerage (not a very romantic ending either, if you think about it), but is circulating as rebatch/salt-out/confetti, and this keeps me from a more definite confession of the obvious .



Uhm, I think it is actually best to be judged by a jury of my peers. That way we can be equally _nuts _normal or _crazy _dedicated in our craft... 

Right?
Right?


----------



## LynetteO

JuLeeRenee said:


> So I am doing something I should have done a long time ago, testing which butters I like best. It basically ended up being a plop in and hope for something nice looking. I was pleasantly surprised at the design, disappointed at the fact that the yellow was too pale and the purple didn't show up very well. I expected the air bubbles.
> View attachment 60106


On &  waiting the results.


----------



## amd

I'm making a list and checking it twice... and it's way too early to get Christmas songs stuck in my head...
Starting to get into planning mode for soapmaking. This week I'll start filling my MB buckets.
Dug in over the weekend into some research on Sodium Citrate, so I've added a trial run of making my own onto this coming weekend's schedule.
Made the list of restocks and new products (fall themed scrubs and lotions) that need to get made before my first fall show in 2 weeks.
Sent out wholesale pricing lists to a couple of new clients.

Now to just have the time to do everything that I'm planning.


----------



## Rattanjeet

Mobjack Bay said:


> I made soap for the August challenge today.  After dreaming up all kinds of complicated designs, I decided I should master the ombre technique first. It’s so hard to control the impulse to be a soap architect.
> 
> I’m also doing a series of experiments this month.  I made five soaps that have the same “recipe properties”, with each batch based on a different hard fat or hard fat combo. The fatty acid profiles across the batches are as close as I can get them after considerable iteration.  Palmitic + stearic is controlled across the series, but there is a bit of variation in p:s.  None of the soaps are stearic dominant.  I used NS 8th & Ocean because I want the tests to reflect how I make soap, i.e. usually with an FO or EO added.  It behaved well enough in every batch and does not discolor.  There’s no colorant added to the main batter.  The next experiment depends on how I like the early testing of this first round. Here‘s a visual of the first set.
> 
> View attachment 60088


Just lovely


----------



## Mobjack Bay

amd said:


> Dug in over the weekend into some research on Sodium Citrate, so I've added a trial run of making my own onto this coming weekend's schedule.


I just made a batch of powder for the first time a couple of weekends ago. After making two 33% masterbatches, I decided I wanted to increase the SC from 1% to 1.5%.  Since I also MB my lye most of the time and work at a high lye concentration, I really didn't have water to spare. The end product dissolves easily and I haven’t noticed anything weird in my soaps. The making process is easy enough, but it’s a bit time consuming. I’m probably going to buy SC as this batch gets low.


----------



## violets2217

amd said:


> Dug in over the weekend into some research on Sodium Citrate, so I've added a trial run of making my own onto this coming weekend's schedule.


I’ve been thinking about adding a chelator in my soaps. First citric acid then sodium citrate because I didn’t want to worry about adjusting lye, and now I will need to look into this making my own. An update on your trial would be awesome!


----------



## AliOop

violets2217 said:


> I’ve been thinking about adding a chelator in my soaps. First citric acid then sodium citrate because I didn’t want to worry about adjusting lye, and now I will need to look into this making my own. An update on your trial would be awesome!


The only issue is that CA has gone WAY up in price lately, and availability can be spotty. So it might be worth checking into sodium gluconate just in case...


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Is US$ 0.04 PPO considered expensive these days? Around here, sodium gluconate is about three times more expensive than citric acid, and much more difficult to get than kettle descaler in literally any supermarket/drugstore.


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

I was unable to find citric acid in my local grocery stores (I'm just a hobbyist and don't need a lot) in the canning section where I usually buy it.  There's nothing in the canning section- shelves are BARE.  I found some in Hobby Lobby though- on the soap and bath aisle.  I guess those tomato canners didn't think of looking there ...


----------



## Vicki C

Vicki C said:


> I had my friend and her boyfriend over on Sunday for a “soap sesh” - they love my soap and wanted to learn how to make it. We made a Taiwan swirl with French green clay and rose kaolin clay, scented with orange ginger from New Directions Aromatics (a new favorite!) My friends had a great time, I think, and we got to cut it yesterday afternoon.
> View attachment 59986
> View attachment 59987
> View attachment 59988


These two soapmaking friends got engaged this past weekend… must have been the soap…


----------



## Nona'sFarm

Dawni said:


> Hallo all! The only thing soap related that I did today was take pics of my almost done soap studio/lab/dungeon/sanctum/room (yes, I want and need a name for it lol.. Any ideas?)
> 
> Here's one
> View attachment 60099
> 
> Still lots more work to do. The metal bracket things are for the fake walls of the "curing room" and my shelves will all be adjustable
> 
> Hope everyone had/is having a great weekend!


Love it and so good to hear an update! These days when I don't see someone posting for a long stretch I get concerned they may have covid. So glad to hear all are well. 
Me, I would call it My Soaping Studio or Workshop. 
Me, I'm still working out of the kitchen. Some of my family has suggested I buy a travel trailer and use it for my soaping. My response - "That would make a lovely Christmas gift, I would like it parked by the shed. Thank you!"


----------



## AliOop

Nona'sFarm said:


> Some of my family has suggested I buy a travel trailer and use it for my soaping. My response - "That would make a lovely Christmas gift, I would like it parked by the shed. Thank you!"


I used to think that I would like a trailer for that, as well. However, I realized that I would soap less if I had to walk out the door at night, in inclement weather, etc.

I've always used one bedroom as a home office; with my closed soap cabinets in there, a folding craft table against one wall, and some creative draping of blankets over one spot, it is now my soap room, as well. The blankets create an orderly background for all those Zoom meetings and online court hearings. 

My Christmas wish-list includes a small microwave and a single electric burner, both of which will mean no more walking to and from the kitchen for melting oils, surfactants, and the like. And I'm so blessed that the laundry room, with a nice deep sink and good-sized counter, is next to my soap room. It's a great set-up for me.

As for my soapy thing, the day before yesterday, I made an unscented batch of soap for the large ladies' retreat order. It's still a little soft as of today, so the cavity molds may go into the freezer today. I need the cavity molds to make the last batch for this order. I'll be using these cute Amazon bags to wrap them, along with labels from OnlineLabels.com.


----------



## Vicki C

AliOop said:


> I used to think that I would like a trailer for that, as well. However, I realized that I would soap less if I had to walk out the door at night, in inclement weather, etc.
> 
> I've always used one bedroom as a home office; with my closed soap cabinets in there, a folding craft table against one wall, and some creative draping of blankets over one spot, it is now my soap room, as well. The blankets create an orderly background for all those Zoom meetings and online court hearings.
> 
> My Christmas wish-list includes a small microwave and a single electric burner, both of which will mean no more walking to and from the kitchen for melting oils, surfactants, and the like. And I'm so blessed that the laundry room, with a nice deep sink and good-sized counter, is next to my soap room. It's a great set-up for me.
> 
> As for my soapy thing, the day before yesterday, I made an unscented batch of soap for the large ladies' retreat order. It's still a little soft as of today, so the cavity molds may go into the freezer today. I need the cavity molds to make the last batch for this order. I'll be using these cute Amazon bags to wrap them, along with labels from OnlineLabels.com.


My soap studio is in an outbuilding which I don’t mind at all. I used to carry over my soap to the oven for cpoping and then I realized, duh, just use a heating pad in a styrofoam cooler. That’s my current setup and it works great. I too finally bought a small microwave because I was making so many trips back and forth from my studio to the house. However, I have slight buyer’s remorse - I wish I had chosen one with a little more headspace. Something to consider.


----------



## AliOop

Vicki C said:


> However, I have slight buyer’s remorse - I wish I had chosen one with a little more headspace. Something to consider.


That's my exact issue, as well! My microwave barely fits the Dollar Store mixing bowl. The reused coconut oil pails that I prefer to use for mixing batches don't fit inside unless I take out the turntable and ring. I hate having to melt in one bowl and then transfer to another for mixing - BOO to extra dishes to wash!

Most of the new microwaves are pretty small, unless you are buying one of the fancy multi-function machines for $400+.  I'm actually searching Craigslist and local thrift stores to see if someone has a large older microwave that I can pick up on the cheap to get the taller space without the fatter price.

Edited: I also prefer using the heating pad over the oven. My insulators of choice include a styrofoam cooler, an insulated food shipping box, and insulated food delivery bags.


----------



## JuLeeRenee

Mango butter just hates me. I have tried it twice and both times it has wanted to volcano on me. At least I know that mango butter is definitely out of the running.


----------



## AliOop

ResolvableOwl said:


> Is US$ 0.04 PPO considered expensive these days? Around here, sodium gluconate is about three times more expensive than citric acid, and much more difficult to get than kettle descaler in literally any supermarket/drugstore.


We are having supply chain disruptions here, so random things aren't on the store shelves from day to day. For about two weeks, I couldn't get distilled water anywhere. Yesterday Walmart had it in stock, so I bought a bunch. Citric acid is normally quite plentiful and cheap, but when it is sold here as kettle descaler, or canning ingredients, it is quite pricey (because it is in very small quantities and most folks don't know that it is just CA). The larger suppliers have been out of CA here and there, as well. Although it isn't pricey per se, it is definitely pricier than it used to be, and those of us who also use it for bath bombs and shower steamers need to decide whether those items or soap will take priority.


----------



## Bubble Agent

Dawni said:


> Hallo all! The only thing soap related that I did today was take pics of my almost done soap studio/lab/dungeon/sanctum/room (_yes, *I want and need a name for it *lol.. Any ideas?_)


You can`t just blurt out a thing like that and expect me to sit still and do nothing. I should really be folding laundry but...
(_oh no, do I really have to fold the laundry later? I really wanted to do it now, it is so fun_)

Said.no.one.ever.

So am I correct to assume that this is for you and your stuff only? 
No future hubby/son room-colab with huge man-tools, machinery, sawdust, leftover sandwiches and huge mallets to take up space? _(don`t laugh, I have a big brother, you should see his garage. It was so stuffed with tools that I had to go outside to change my mind)_

If this is your space alone, do you want the name to reflect that in a feminine way? I am not opposed to ladies having dungeons or labs! But if it were me I would let it show that this is my place, and I am a lady (Little Brittain, anyone? Just me? OK, then...*cough*)

How about* The Soap Salon* Or *Soap Salon*?
Or *Soap Parlour?*

Would look beautifull with a sign with curly elegant font on the first letters. _(she said, without even thinking about how that sign would look like. Nope. Nuh-uh. Stop looking at me....)

Very sorry, I may have gotten way to invested in this. My brain started working (it has been on hiatus for a long time...).

I am glad I can make some soap soon so I get a creative outlet, it has been 8 weeks since I have been well enough to make soap.  Any longer and my head would crack open and bubbles come out... Well, if that happened it would certainly explain so many things..._


----------



## Nona'sFarm

Bubble Agent said:


> Or *Soap Parlour*


I love Soap Parlour!!! Great idea!


----------



## KiwiMoose

JuLeeRenee said:


> So I am doing something I should have done a long time ago, testing which butters I like best. It basically ended up being a plop in and hope for something nice looking. I was pleasantly surprised at the design, disappointed at the fact that the yellow was too pale and the purple didn't show up very well. I expected the air bubbles.
> View attachment 60106


Oh My - this is sooooo pretty!


----------



## rdc1978

Tara_H said:


> Last night I made my first 3d printed soap mould   I wanted to make sure there were no cracks or rough edges so I used a filament which can be smoothed with acetone for a glossy finish, then I'll make a silicone liner for it.  It's very tiny, tall and skinny shaped but only big enough to make 4 bars! Hopefully that will help with testing out ideas without adding too much to my soap mountain...



I want to do this too!  

Do you have a 3d printer?  

I've had a million ideas but no execution.  Also, no 3d printer so I assume I'd have to work with a company that does 3d printing.

My goodness.  All these beautiful soap pics and creative ventures are getting me in the mood....to soap that is!

I made my first attempt at an ultra thin line soap yesterday


----------



## LynetteO

@Mobjack Bay
You mentioned making soap for the August challenge.

I’ve a question & I apologize ahead of time if this is a dumb question & a giant link has evaded my attention. 

Do the folks that don’t enter the contest get to see the masterpieces entered somewhere on SMF?

 Thought a lot about soap today. It was my 1st day back to work after summer break. I went to wash my hands & was immediately sad that I have to go back to the district liquid soap that is so so bad. Strips everything off & some children are even allergic. Sure wish it weren’t against school policy to bring in my homemade !


----------



## AliOop

LynetteO said:


> @Mobjack Bay


I'm not Mobjack Bay (and Dibbles is actually the challenge hostess this month) but yes, there is a separate entry thread that everyone can see. It won't be opened until the Entry Open date that is listed in the challenge thread for that month, and it is only for posting pictures of entry soaps (no comments allowed - those go in the main challenge thread).


----------



## ResolvableOwl

@LynetteO and everyone else: When in doubt, look into the archives. This thread deserves to be bumped from time to time, and big kudos to those who did/do care about it.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

LynetteO said:


> @Mobjack Bay I’ve a question & I apologize ahead of time if this is a dumb question & a giant link has evaded my attention.
> 
> Do the folks that don’t enter the contest get to see the masterpieces entered somewhere on SMF?


An entry thread will be posted to this forum on the 20th.  You kinda have to keep your eye open for it.  I usually look for it once and then bookmark so I don’t have to keep searching for it before I post my entry. The thread can fall down a bit in the listing, especially early on before the entries start flying in.

If you’re interested, most of the earlier challenges and the entry threads are listed *here*.

eta: RO is faster!


----------



## The_Phoenix

Holy hot soaping session, Batman! I was sweating the whole time I made soap. Eesh. Blech. Phooey. Ack. Murr. 

I bought a bar of soap from a shop in AZ when I visited my parents a few months ago and finally took it for a spin. Bubbles humongous galore! Looking at their list of ingredients revealed why: palm kernel flakes is ingredient #1. While the bubbles were something to write home about (or, err, write about on a soaping forum), my skin isn't liking it out of the shower. I keep my CO so low that I'm not used to these bubbles. Boy, was it fun, though!!!

I made two...uhhh...interesting batches of soap. We shall see. I was so hot that I felt very unfocused and just wanted to get it over with. Plus, I was tired. Plus, I didn't really feel into it. I just wanted to make soap. Plus, by the end I was getting hungry.


----------



## bookworm

I cut some soap yesterday, I tried some new fragrances and what's amazed that they behaved so well 
I made (amongst others) a Cedar and Saffron soap and a Rose Vanilla soap. 
The cedar bar actually has more of a cinnamon scent to it. I wanted to try something different from the usual soap scents.  I'm waiting to test it in 6 weeks to see how it turns out


----------



## The_Phoenix

bookworm said:


> I cut some soap yesterday, I tried some new fragrances and what's amazed that they behaved so well
> I made (amongst others) a Cedar and Saffron soap and a Rose Vanilla soap.
> The cedar bar actually has more of a cinnamon scent to it. I wanted to try something different from the usual soap scents.  I'm waiting to test it in 6 weeks to see how it turns out View attachment 60134


Oh, rose vanilla sounds lovely. Where did you get it?


----------



## JuLeeRenee

KiwiMoose said:


> Oh My - this is sooooo pretty!


Thank you


----------



## MellonFriend

I put in an order from Bramble Berry for some more FOs since they were having a free shipping deal and I do NOT pay shipping.  I am starting down a path of stashing way too many FOs, I think. I've only made one batch of soap and with this order I'll have thirteen new FOs to try out. _ And_ I'm only making soap for personal use and I don't have many friends or extended family to pawn off my soap on. 

I got:
Crisp Anjou Pear
Woodland Elves (couldn't pass that Middle Earthen title up!)
Southern Peach
Green Tea and Cucmber
Lush Succulent 
Rustic Woods and Rum

I also got some sodium lactate to play around with and test out how I like its affects.


----------



## msunnerstood

My son is darn lucky I love him. He was showing a female friend my soaping FB page and she saw the penguin soaps I made before Christmas, which were sold out. He then promised her I could make her a custom loaf. (a small one) for her and her partners anniversary. I didnt even have any soap dough made. I love him for trying to promote my soap and I appreciate the sale but trust I have informed him the amount of work that goes into making these little buggers.




Some of them have their feet in different positions, thats intentional as they will be in different poses on top of the soap. (sliding, kicking another penguin down the soap hill etc)


----------



## bookworm

The_Phoenix said:


> Oh, rose vanilla sounds lovely. Where did you get it?











						Rose Vanilla (Type) Fragrance
					

Artisan Fragrance Collection Rose Vanilla




					aussiesoapsupplies.com.au


----------



## Vicki C

AliOop said:


> That's my exact issue, as well! My microwave barely fits the Dollar Store mixing bowl. The reused coconut oil pails that I prefer to use for mixing batches don't fit inside unless I take out the turntable and ring. I hate having to melt in one bowl and then transfer to another for mixing - BOO to extra dishes to wash!
> 
> Most of the new microwaves are pretty small, unless you are buying one of the fancy multi-function machines for $400+.  I'm actually searching Craigslist and local thrift stores to see if someone has a large older microwave that I can pick up on the cheap to get the taller space without the fatter price.
> 
> Edited: I also prefer using the heating pad over the oven. My insulators of choice include a styrofoam cooler, an insulated food shipping box, and insulated food delivery bags.


Yes, exactly! Dollar store mixing bowls - I think we all use them! (Well, many of us.) and I think I got the heating pad idea directly from you


----------



## amd

Mobjack Bay said:


> I usually look for it once and then bookmark so I don’t have to keep searching for it before I post my entry. The thread can fall down a bit in the listing, especially early on before the entries start flying in.


The entry thread also gets linked in the main banner at the top of the forum:





My soapy thing is still prepping to make soap. Tweaking my formula a bit and comparing numbers, deciding if I want to try to use up some rarely used oils or just wait for the oils to go bad and bin them, and trying to decide new soap designs. I was hoping to get my ombre soap entry made on Sunday, but it's so stinking hot yet I'm not sure I could stand to be in the dungeon. I'm itchy to make soap, so I might suffer through.


----------



## TashaBird

So, what I thought were stearic spots are probably air bubbles. I think I’ve figured out what’s happening. It doesn’t happen when I SB to light trace, but I think it happens when I go for a thicker trace. My SB is a kitchenaid that came with a bunch of attachments. The two blade head broke, so I started using the 4 blade head. Could that be giving me more air bubbles?


----------



## violets2217

TashaBird said:


> So, what I thought were stearic spots are probably air bubbles. I think I’ve figured out what’s happening. It doesn’t happen when I SB to light trace, but I think it happens when I go for a thicker trace. My SB is a kitchenaid that came with a bunch of attachments. The two blade head broke, so I started using the 4 blade head. Could that be giving me more air bubbles?


Could be the four blades, do you burp your blender? I’d always forget and would get all kids of bumps when cutting. Still do some times. I alway take my blender out of the soap too much to check trace and then forget to tap it again.


----------



## ScentimentallyYours

AliOop said:


> I used to think that I would like a trailer for that, as well. However, I realized that I would soap less if I had to walk out the door at night, in inclement weather, etc.
> 
> I've always used one bedroom as a home office; with my closed soap cabinets in there, a folding craft table against one wall, and some creative draping of blankets over one spot, it is now my soap room, as well. The blankets create an orderly background for all those Zoom meetings and online court hearings.
> 
> My Christmas wish-list includes a small microwave and a single electric burner, both of which will mean no more walking to and from the kitchen for melting oils, surfactants, and the like. And I'm so blessed that the laundry room, with a nice deep sink and good-sized counter, is next to my soap room. It's a great set-up for me.
> 
> As for my soapy thing, the day before yesterday, I made an unscented batch of soap for the large ladies' retreat order. It's still a little soft as of today, so the cavity molds may go into the freezer today. I need the cavity molds to make the last batch for this order. I'll be using these cute Amazon bags to wrap them, along with labels from OnlineLabels.com.


Instead of an electric burner, take a look at a portable induction cooktop like this one. Amazon.com: Duxtop Portable Induction Cooktop, Countertop Burner Induction Hot Plate with LCD Sensor Touch 1800 Watts, Silver 9600LS/BT-200DZ: Home & Kitchen. It will give you complete temperature control over anything warmer than 100°F. It uses less energy, and it may be safer than an electric burner in a bedroom environment as well.



amd said:


> I'm making a list and checking it twice... and it's way too early to get Christmas songs stuck in my head...
> Starting to get into planning mode for soapmaking. This week I'll start filling my MB buckets.
> Dug in over the weekend into some research on Sodium Citrate, so I've added a trial run of making my own onto this coming weekend's schedule.
> Made the list of restocks and new products (fall themed scrubs and lotions) that need to get made before my first fall show in 2 weeks.
> Sent out wholesale pricing lists to a couple of new clients.
> 
> Now to just have the time to do everything that I'm planning.


I saved time by buying sodium citrate on Amazon. It may be available from restaurant supply stores, too. It’s a common food additive!


----------



## amd

ScentimentallyYours said:


> I saved time by buying sodium citrate on Amazon.


I'm interested in the sciency part of making my own, but if I like the resulting soap and see a difference in soap scum, I will likely purchase it when needed in the future.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

I remotely remember a discussion (don't know if it was in SMF or in another international community) about the difference between _mass_ and _weight_. My state of knowledge was, as long as one does not use a scale within a lift/roller coaster/rocket, it either makes no physical (just a linguistic) difference at all, or it'll be Nobel prize worthy (complicated Einstein stuff). Not currently aiming at the latter, my head treats mass and weight just equivalent to each other.
A weird consequence: Some time ago I decided to dismiss notoriously ambiguous “PPO” as a relative unit of measurement, and joined the “total oil weight” camp. BUT I memorised it wrongly as _TOM_ (rather than _TOW_, remember, mass and weight are equivalent!). And now I use either interchangeably, both on SMF, and across my private notes.

Sorry, it wasn't my intention to complicate this even further.


----------



## AliOop

@ResolvableOwl I like using TOW, as well. The SMFriend calculator allows one to input any additive as a % of oils, which I really appreciate.


----------



## msunnerstood

After a long workday, I was mesmerized by this. I almost hated to add the lye water..





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Zing

Can't. Stop. Clicking. Play. Want. To. Go. To. Bed. Make. It. Stop. Please.
Seriously, what are we looking at??!!
QUOTE="msunnerstood, post: 905818, member: 27018"]
After a long workday, I was mesmerized by this. I almost hated to add the lye water..

View attachment 60151

[/QUOTE]


----------



## msunnerstood

Zing said:


> Can't. Stop. Clicking. Play. Want. To. Go. To. Bed. Make. It. Stop. Please.
> Seriously, what are we looking at??!!
> QUOTE="msunnerstood, post: 905818, member: 27018"]
> After a long workday, I was mesmerized by this. I almost hated to add the lye water..
> 
> View attachment 60151




I swear I stirred it for several minutes, then watched the video 8 or 9 times. Sometimes, you just gotta get lost in the metallic.
Its my oils and Tahitian teal mica from MM. I did finally add my lye water.


----------



## Kari Howie

After a long hiatus, during which I was relegated to a wheelchair due to hip pain, finally had a hip replacement, then fell on our concrete driveway and broke 3 ribs, I’m now back in the saddle. I was afraid I’d forgotten how to do this, but my first batch turned out nicely. Only problem was the Lemon Verbena FO from Nature’s Oil I used. Smells like Lemon Pledge. Very chemical.


----------



## The_Phoenix

Cut these yesterday. Had lollipop swirl challenge PTSD while making these. Wasn’t concerned with it being perfect. My best friend bought a new house so these will be a housewarming gift for her guest bathroom. 



Also made these two weirdos.  One on the left is Sweet Pumpkin by EBB. I MISCALCULATED…twice on the batch and had to make more soap after the first pour. It was ridiculous. Should have waited a day to make because I had forced myself to make it.

The second soap is supposed to look like snowballs. It’s not terrible but not how I had envisioned it turning out. Oh well.


----------



## AliOop

Kari Howie said:


> After a long hiatus, during which I was relegated to a wheelchair due to hip pain, finally had a hip replacement, then fell on our concrete driveway and broke 3 ribs, I’m now back in the saddle. I was afraid I’d forgotten how to do this, but my first batch turned out nicely. Only problem was the Lemon Verbena FO from Nature’s Oil I used. Smells like Lemon Pledge. Very chemical. ☹


Welcome back @Kari Howie! sorry to hear about all the mishaps but glad you have been able to make some soap.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

@The_Phoenix I LOVE the wacky lollipop! Just skewed enough to not appear like an accident.

Do I see right that the snowball-esque soap qualifies for the What’s with the halo? showroom? Or is it just partial gel crazing out?


----------



## The_Phoenix

[





ResolvableOwl said:


> @The_Phoenix I LOVE the wacky lollipop! Just skewed enough to not appear like an accident.
> 
> Do I see right that the snowball-esque soap qualifies for the What’s with the halo? showroom? Or is it just partial gel crazing out?


It’s hard to say if there is a halo effect. If there is it’s very very slight. I used an ombré for the body so perhaps what you see are varying blue gradients. I may redo both batches.

The snowballs took a loooong time to make. About the amount of time it would have taken to have a real snowball fight.


----------



## amd

Last night I measured out all the oils to go into 5 MB buckets. My buckets hold 6150g oils and with six different oils, it was a long hot night in the soap dungeon. Debating if I will melt them down tonight or wait for cooler weather tomorrow. Likely with 5 buckets it will take me both nights. I need to finish portioning out the cocoa butter yet too. I'll wait until it gets cooler to portion out the shea butter. Now I remember why I used to portion out my hard oils as soon as I would get them, it saves me a lot of time when I'm ready to fill my buckets.

Soapmaking officially begins Saturday morning to start filling wholesale accounts. Might sneak in my ombre attempt for a last minute entry.


----------



## MellonFriend

Made my second ever batch of soap today.  I really need to find some patience to wait for me soap to get thicker before I texture the top next time.  I was going for an ocean look to match my South Pacific Waters FO.  I had a few minor lumps in my batter.  I'm thinking it maybe could have been from my cocoa butter starting to solidify? Hopefully it wont be a problem.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Kari Howie said:


> After a long hiatus, during which I was relegated to a wheelchair due to hip pain, finally had a hip replacement, then fell on our concrete driveway and broke 3 ribs, I’m now back in the saddle. I was afraid I’d forgotten how to do this, but my first batch turned out nicely. Only problem was the Lemon Verbena FO from Nature’s Oil I used. Smells like Lemon Pledge. Very chemical. ☹


I’m happy to hear that you’ve mended, but so sorry to hear what you’ve been through. I can’t wait to see the soap!


----------



## MellonFriend

Here the bars are cut.   Do you ever make soap and have a plan, but then when it comes to get it in the mold you just don't do what you planned?  I was going to do a marble on the top, but then I just started plopping the soap in random layers and just ended up with only blue on the top.  I think it did turn out quite nicely in the end, even if it wasn't what I had intended.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

MellonFriend said:


> Here the bars are cut.   Do you ever make soap and have a plan, but then when it comes to get it in the mold you just don't do what you planned?  I was going to do a marble on the top, but then I just started plopping the soap in random layers and just ended up with only blue on the top.  I think it did turn out quite nicely in the end, even if it wasn't what I had intended.


It’s very pretty. During my first year of soaping I learned to always have a Plan B thought out in advance. 

My soapy thing today was to make one more soap for this month’s challenge.  I used dual lye for the first time.


----------



## amd

Today I picked up beer and soda from the pub for their soaps, so tonight I will boil down the beer, make lye solution, and make sure I have the recipes ready to go. I didn't get my MB melted last night as my back went out, so that will also be on the agenda tonight. Hopefully it will have enough time to cool before making soap tomorrow morning. 

Tomorrow I will do the three beer soaps, and then on Sunday I will do the two soda soaps and my ombre attempt.... as long as my back stays good.


----------



## MrsZ

I used melt and pour soap base for the first time. My little ones really wanted to help make soap, and I don't want them around soap batter. They had a blast. They both want to make soap when they grow up now. 

I also got an order of new fragrances to try, but due to Covid I have no sense of smell right now and can't even detect any scent OOB.


----------



## Drchurchillsoaps

Today I made a tall skinny soap mold. My first attempt at lining it. Had left over wood in the garage waiting to by used. So here is my first.

2 3/16 x 10 1/4 mold dimensions. Extremely tall I could trim but this was a 2 hour prototype project to see what I do and don’t like about it.


----------



## AliOop

MrsZ said:


> I also got an order of new fragrances to try, but due to Covid I have no sense of smell right now and can't even detect any scent OOB.


Sorry to hear that! I am 10 months post-C19 myself, and still don't have a normal sense of smell or taste. It varies day to day, with the occasional olfactory hallucinations, too (smelling things that aren't there). It is hard to know how, and how much, my soaps smell, and whether any particular fragrance actually smells like I think it smells. 

It's frustrating, but on the upside, for the first time in my 59 years, I now like the taste of broccoli and Brussels sprouts -- because I can't smell or taste the sulphur that always made me gag in the past.


----------



## MrsZ

AliOop said:


> Sorry to hear that! I am 10 months post-C19 myself, and still don't have a normal sense of smell or taste. It varies day to day, with the occasional olfactory hallucinations, too (smelling things that aren't there). It's frustrating, but on the upside, for the first time in my 59 years, I now like the taste of broccoli and Brussels sprouts -- because I can't smell or taste the sulphur that always made me gag in the past. But it is hard to know how, and how much, my soaps smell, and whether any particular fragrance actually smells like I think it smells.


Oh my, 10 months! I hope that my sense of smell comes back sooner than that. I'm sorry it's taken so long. 

I haven't made CP the last couple weeks because I can't smell, and a big part of what I enjoy about making soap is the fragrances. 

I hope your nose recovers the rest of the way, and mine too.


----------



## violets2217

MrsZ said:


> Oh my, 10 months! I hope that my sense of smell comes back sooner than that. I'm sorry it's taken so long.
> 
> I haven't made CP the last couple weeks because I can't smell, and a big part of what I enjoy about making soap is the fragrances.
> 
> I hope your nose recovers the rest of the way, and mine too.



@AliOop …. I was looking for that silly burnt orange hack that was going around social media for you guys that bring back smell and taste … I found this article instead which is pretty interesting!





__





						Redirect Notice
					





					www.google.com
				




Your nose has to regenerate the sensory nerve/cell and then the travel to brain  reconnect. You have to learn to smell again. That’s why it takes so long. The body is pretty amazing sometimes. FYI… there is a “scent training “ exercise they explain at the end of the article.


----------



## AliOop

@violets2217 Thank you for that information. I may be charring an orange today.


----------



## violets2217

AliOop said:


> @violets2217 Thank you for that information. I may be charring an orange today.


Lol! I posted more for the scent training exercises… but when you try it just deeply concentrate on what an orange smells like!!!


----------



## Misschief

I just made this...




My husband said that it's rather obvious to him that I need a vacation. At the sea shore. With my grandkids. He's not wrong.


----------



## Zing

Misschief said:


> I just made this...
> 
> View attachment 60209
> 
> 
> My husband said that it's rather obvious to him that I need a vacation. At the sea shore. With my grandkids. He's not wrong.


That top is incredibly stunning and you are already incredibly talented!  Can't wait for the cut.

Oh, peeps.  It is evening now and I did not make soap as intended today.  The outdoors with no humidity and cool temps were calling me instead.  I did masterbatch (double batch), sketched out my challenge design, chose a scent blend, and printed the recipe.


----------



## John Harris

My New Heat Sarcophagus

Just built this today to conserve the heat from the gelling process.  It's upside down in the picture. I will be putting it over my wooden-box slab mold.  Made with 2 " thick extruded polystyrene.  Has an R-Value of 10.

The polystyrene cost $41 Canadian dollars.  Probably a good thick blanket could have done as well!


----------



## Bubble Agent

Nona'sFarm said:


> I love Soap Parlour!!! Great idea!



Thank you


----------



## msunnerstood

This is my soapy thing from yesterday and today. "Be Brave" I used soap dough and dry brushed the tops for some dimension


----------



## Bubble Agent

Well, I`m thinking maybe I should thank this soap for all the hard work it has done for me, and send it on its way to the everlasting pastures of bubbly clouds. I can`t really expect anything more from this one.

Or perhaps just oooone last rub on the belly of the beast soap and call it a night.

Before and after
Btw, the soap was 6 weeks old when I started to use it.


----------



## The_Phoenix

msunnerstood said:


> This is my soapy thing from yesterday and today. "Be Brave" I used soap dough and dry brushed the tops for some dimension
> 
> View attachment 60251
> 
> View attachment 60250


So cute! And crazy clever. 

Last day as an unemployed person. Yesterday I made a huge master batch of lye solution and fats. Also made lye solution for the next batch of soap I’ll eventually make. Not sure how much soap I’ll be able to make during work weekdays. But the lye solution and fats are ready to go.


----------



## Zing

Hey, @Misschief -- I'm still waiting on that cut. 

I made soap today!  It's my entry for the challenge.  Unlike all the over-achievers on this forum, it is my one and only attempt.  Everything is tucked in and gellin' for the night.  I was really proud of stopping just at the point of emulsion.  Even tho' it started as emulsion, by the time I poured my 5th layer, the batter was really thick.  I had to call on Mrs. Zing's frosting skills to finish.  She also had good input into the colors, top, and mica lines.  God love her.
EDIT:  And thanks to my friend, @AliOop, for cleanup I gave the stick blender a whirl in some Dawn and water.  Thanks for the hack and -- why didn't I think of that?!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I really needed lotion and balm, so that’s what I made today. I also managed to spend a few minutes cleaning up the soaps I made for the challenge.


----------



## amd

Marathon weekend soap session...
3 beer soaps
2 soda soaps
1 GM soap (ombre attempt fail)

Tried a new camera setup for filming YT vids, that was successful 75% of the time. I'm happy with the pov and the lighting, and it doesn't really interfere with my work area. I use my phone for filming, so 25% of the time the camera was not rotated correctly - either I was upside down or the camera was filming in portrait mode. I know I can fix when I was upside down in editing softward, but I'm not sure how the editing will go rotating the portrait mode. It may be a learning experience.

Also reviewed my unedited videos, and I have enough content for the next 4 months.... I just need to get them edited.

Today will be finishing cutting soap, beveling and stamping... and I suppose I better do those soap dishes. Will move on to lotions and sugar scrubs for the rest of the week for the coming weekend market, and pick back up with soap over the long holiday weekend.


----------



## MrsZ

amd said:


> Marathon weekend soap session...
> 3 beer soaps
> 2 soda soaps
> 1 GM soap (ombre attempt fail)
> 
> Tried a new camera setup for filming YT vids, that was successful 75% of the time. I'm happy with the pov and the lighting, and it doesn't really interfere with my work area. I use my phone for filming, so 25% of the time the camera was not rotated correctly - either I was upside down or the camera was filming in portrait mode. I know I can fix when I was upside down in editing softward, but I'm not sure how the editing will go rotating the portrait mode. It may be a learning experience.
> 
> Also reviewed my unedited videos, and I have enough content for the next 4 months.... I just need to get them edited.
> 
> Today will be finishing cutting soap, beveling and stamping... and I suppose I better do those soap dishes. Will move on to lotions and sugar scrubs for the rest of the week for the coming weekend market, and pick back up with soap over the long holiday weekend.


I don't know if it's ok to ask or not, but what is your YT channel? I enjoy watching soapmaking videos.


----------



## Tara_H

Got my challenge attempt cut this morning, unlikely to be a winner, but a cute soap nonetheless and I'm glad I got it made!  I used the 3d printed mould lined with parchment since I haven't got the silicone liner done yet, and it did the job perfectly, I got 4 nicely proportioned tall and skinny bars out of it.  Will definitely be pursuing this line of exploration!


----------



## ~Dragonfly~

I cut the soap I made yesterday using annatto, paprika, and turmeric infused olive oils, and I used some zinc oxide for the white. I’m getting better at this soap making thing, I think


----------



## Zing

I unmolded and cut my challenge soap and breathed a huge sigh of relief.  There is stiff competition here, tho', I'm tellin' ya!



~Dragonfly~ said:


> I cut the soap I made yesterday using annatto, paprika, and turmeric infused olive oils, and I used some zinc oxide for the white. I’m getting better at this soap making thing, I think


Heck, yeah, you're good at this!!  Awesome top and such even swirls.  I haven't infused oils but I do like to use turmeric and paprika as colorants.  Your soap is pur-tee!


----------



## Rattanjeet

msunnerstood said:


> This is my soapy thing from yesterday and today. "Be Brave" I used soap dough and dry brushed the tops for some dimension
> 
> View attachment 60251
> 
> View attachment 60250


genius you are


----------



## AAShillito

Green Fairy soap experiment. With Absinthe FO from NG and a bit of Star Anise EO. Accelerates like a [email protected]#&*. ( plop and glop) This loaf has waves of heat coming off. I'm afraid to move it.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Ermmm, I shall call this one ‘Palmarosa Tie-Dye’. AKA “Failed drop swirl due to accelerating FO that I thought would be ok but wasn’t so I stabbed it multiple times with the spatula to try and break up the blobs of colour swirl”. I didn’t think the latter name would fit well on my labels. Lol  soap do what soap do.


ETA: the FO was Peach Magnolia Raspberry by Nature's Garden, with a smidge of Palmarosa EO.


----------



## melonpan

I've been living vicariously through the forum's soapy adventures, as I've been visiting my family for six weeks and, while I was so happy to finally be able to meet them, I missed being able to make soap! I handed over some soaps and I'm curious to hear what the family thinks of it.

I had one of those moments which I've often seen mentioned here on the forum too by fellow soapers, where you have to have The Conversation... that the soap bar is not just pretty to look at, it can and should also be used!

So my soapy thing of the day was ordering some supplies and taking notes for future batches. I just have to wait for the weekend!


----------



## Zing

I made soap today!  What?!  Twice in three days you say?  Uh....yeah!

I was inspired by @lucycat and did a white/marine blue hanger swirl.  The scent is lavender/rosemary/spearmint essential oils.  Ugh, I have issues with spearmint!  To me it screams DENTAL PRODUCTS in neon lights, it's like it should be a taste and not a smell.  I used it at 5% and it is the ONLY thing I can smell right now.  We're all tucked in for the night under towels.

My basement soap shop right now is leaning more towards @amd's dungeon.  Some idiot _who shall remain nameless okay_ left the water hose on all night on his precious flowers and our basement flooded.  So after wet vacuuming, everything is all moved around and because there's only like 2 outlets in the entire space, extension cords are everywhere and dehumidifiers all around and yeah so all that.

Um, @KiwiMoose -- "stabbing" really?  Not "poking" or "swirling"?  Are ya working somethin' out there?  You chose lots of colors that look great together.


----------



## Vicki C

amd said:


> Today I picked up beer and soda from the pub for their soaps, so tonight I will boil down the beer, make lye solution, and make sure I have the recipes ready to go. I didn't get my MB melted last night as my back went out, so that will also be on the agenda tonight. Hopefully it will have enough time to cool before making soap tomorrow morning.
> 
> Tomorrow I will do the three beer soaps, and then on Sunday I will do the two soda soaps and my ombre attempt.... as long as my back stays good.


Hope your back is doing ok!  I read with interest your post from last June (I think) about making beer soap. My son is part owner of a brewery and I am making soap for their merch shelf. I’m going to follow your method, and yes I understand it‘s not the ONLY method but sounds like you have made a batch or two.


----------



## amd

Vicki C said:


> Hope your back is doing ok!


Thank you - I can at least move without the pain twinge, but it is still achy, so still icing every night and doing some stretches to hopefully keep it from going out again.



Vicki C said:


> My son is part owner of a brewery and I am making soap for their merch shelf.


OMG that is super exciting! Out of curiosity, what's their brewery? My pub does a great job promoting the soap - they have a 6pack and a soap package, and always show off the soaps when they advertise their merch even if they don't mention it directly. I've done soaps for other breweries, and usually they don't do well - and watching those breweries social media they have never mentioned the soap in any of their merch posts. I point this out to them every time. [end rant, lol] I can't wait to see - please make sure you tag me! And yes, you're absolutely right, there are a lot of ways to make beer soap, the way I do it gives me very consistent results every single time.

Soaps made in the weekend marathon session:




Made from the brewery's handcrafted rootbeer soda





Made from the brewery's handcrafted cream soda - FO discolors dark so these will change quite a bit through the cure especially because I goofed and added the VCS to lighter swirl rather than the top as I intended.





Brewery's Sour Berliner Weiss





Brewery's Blonde Ale





Brewery's alt bier





As long as I was making soap, this is my failed Ombre entry made with GM and scented with 4 parts NG China Rain and 1 part Dark Patchouli EO (fantastic combo, I need to make lotion with this blend) I also need to mark the China Rain FO as "accelerates like a mudderrucker", it was not a good choice for my ombre attempt (see the chunks in the top layer where it was impossible to stir more TD into the batter).

Finally did soap dishes, so I'm moving on to scrubs and lotions for the week. Hoping to get back to soap again over labor day weekend, I have a pumpkin beer soap that's itching my brain right now...


----------



## AliOop

Did all the soapy dishes today, and moved some curing soaps off my soaping table so I can make the final batch for the ladies' retreat order. I should have been done by now, but two of the batches aren't up to my visual standards (some air pockets due to batter acceleration). It's been fascinating to have a few friends give feedback on the scents I've chosen. Just like politics and religion, when it comes to FOs, it's very difficult to predict who will like what, and why.


----------



## Zing

amd said:


> Thank you - I can at least move without the pain twinge, but it is still achy, so still icing every night and doing some stretches to hopefully keep it from going out again.
> 
> 
> OMG that is super exciting! Out of curiosity, what's their brewery? My pub does a great job promoting the soap - they have a 6pack and a soap package, and always show off the soaps when they advertise their merch even if they don't mention it directly. I've done soaps for other breweries, and usually they don't do well - and watching those breweries social media they have never mentioned the soap in any of their merch posts. I point this out to them every time. [end rant, lol] I can't wait to see - please make sure you tag me! And yes, you're absolutely right, there are a lot of ways to make beer soap, the way I do it gives me very consistent results every single time.
> 
> Soaps made in the weekend marathon session:
> View attachment 60339
> 
> Made from the brewery's handcrafted rootbeer soda
> 
> View attachment 60340
> 
> Made from the brewery's handcrafted cream soda - FO discolors dark so these will change quite a bit through the cure especially because I goofed and added the VCS to lighter swirl rather than the top as I intended.
> 
> View attachment 60341
> 
> Brewery's Sour Berliner Weiss
> 
> View attachment 60342
> 
> Brewery's Blonde Ale
> 
> View attachment 60343
> 
> Brewery's alt bier
> 
> View attachment 60344
> 
> As long as I was making soap, this is my failed Ombre entry made with GM and scented with 4 parts NG China Rain and 1 part Dark Patchouli EO (fantastic combo, I need to make lotion with this blend) I also need to mark the China Rain FO as "accelerates like a mudderrucker", it was not a good choice for my ombre attempt (see the chunks in the top layer where it was impossible to stir more TD into the batter).
> 
> Finally did soap dishes, so I'm moving on to scrubs and lotions for the week. Hoping to get back to soap again over labor day weekend, I have a pumpkin beer soap that's itching my brain right now...


Wowza wowza!  That was just a visual avalanche!  Love it!  I especially like the 'root beer float' themed soaps.  What are the 'straws' made of?  Thanks for posting all of this!


----------



## Relle

KiwiMoose said:


> Ermmm, I shall call this one ‘Palmarosa Tie-Dye’. AKA “Failed drop swirl due to accelerating FO that I thought would be ok but wasn’t so I stabbed it multiple times with the spatula to try and break up the blobs of colour swirl”. I didn’t think the latter name would fit well on my labels. Lol  soap do what soap do.
> View attachment 60303
> 
> ETA: the FO was Peach Magnolia Raspberry by Nature's Garden, with a smidge of Palmarosa EO.


I like the name ' Blobs of colour ' , I would definitely call my soap that, just might borrow it .


----------



## KiwiMoose

Relle said:


> I like the name ' Blobs of colour ' , I would definitely call my soap that, just might borrow it .


I did consider Mr Blobby :-D


----------



## Tara_H

As part of my soap diet (and because I don't have a lot of free time at the moment) I've been branching out into other toiletry products that don't take as much time or effort to make (and also that make smaller batches so I don't accumulate a backlog...)
This morning is hair styling mousse, I'll let you all know how it works out! The great thing is that I can add whatever fragrance I like, for example to match my conditioner, rather than the strange smells you often get with commercial products.


----------



## Rattanjeet

amd said:


> Thank you - I can at least move without the pain twinge, but it is still achy, so still icing every night and doing some stretches to hopefully keep it from going out again.
> 
> 
> OMG that is super exciting! Out of curiosity, what's their brewery? My pub does a great job promoting the soap - they have a 6pack and a soap package, and always show off the soaps when they advertise their merch even if they don't mention it directly. I've done soaps for other breweries, and usually they don't do well - and watching those breweries social media they have never mentioned the soap in any of their merch posts. I point this out to them every time. [end rant, lol] I can't wait to see - please make sure you tag me! And yes, you're absolutely right, there are a lot of ways to make beer soap, the way I do it gives me very consistent results every single time.
> 
> Soaps made in the weekend marathon session:
> View attachment 60339
> 
> Made from the brewery's handcrafted rootbeer soda
> 
> View attachment 60340
> 
> Made from the brewery's handcrafted cream soda - FO discolors dark so these will change quite a bit through the cure especially because I goofed and added the VCS to lighter swirl rather than the top as I intended.
> 
> View attachment 60341
> 
> Brewery's Sour Berliner Weiss
> 
> View attachment 60342
> 
> Brewery's Blonde Ale
> 
> View attachment 60343
> 
> Brewery's alt bier
> 
> View attachment 60344
> 
> As long as I was making soap, this is my failed Ombre entry made with GM and scented with 4 parts NG China Rain and 1 part Dark Patchouli EO (fantastic combo, I need to make lotion with this blend) I also need to mark the China Rain FO as "accelerates like a mudderrucker", it was not a good choice for my ombre attempt (see the chunks in the top layer where it was impossible to stir more TD into the batter).
> 
> Finally did soap dishes, so I'm moving on to scrubs and lotions for the week. Hoping to get back to soap again over labor day weekend, I have a pumpkin beer soap that's itching my brain right now...


----------



## JuLeeRenee

Zing said:


> What are the 'straws' made of?  Thanks for posting all of this!


They look like paper. I got some from Dollar General and have never used them.


----------



## Misschief

I simply do not understand the whole straws in soap thing. They serve no purpose. They'd get in the way when using the soap and once paper gets wet, wouldn't it be in invitation for bacteria? Or are soaps with straws meant to be decor and not used at all? That would just defeat the purpose of making soap.

I feel the same about chunks of botanicals (like star anise pods...ouch!... dried orange slices, etc.). They look nice but they don't belong on soap!


----------



## Vicki C

amd said:


> OMG that is super exciting! Out of curiosity, what's their brewery?


It is Tilton Brothers Brewing in Hampton, New Hampshire - it’s a “nano-plus” which has something to do with what they are allowed to serve. Tilton Brothers Brewing | Hampton, New Hampshire Ben and Dave Tilton are the brewers - my son is the numbers guy 
Beautiful soaps!


----------



## MrsZ

Tara_H said:


> As part of my soap diet (and because I don't have a lot of free time at the moment) I've been branching out into other toiletry products that don't take as much time or effort to make (and also that make smaller batches so I don't accumulate a backlog...)
> This morning is hair styling mousse, I'll let you all know how it works out! The great thing is that I can add whatever fragrance I like, for example to match my conditioner, rather than the strange smells you often get with commercial products.


I'd love to hear more about your hair mousse! I can't use any commercial ones I've tried, my husband is allergic to all of them.


----------



## BodyDew

Made my first soap using coffee instead of water & had to share


----------



## TashaBird

Made one of my regular soaps that I’ve been out of for TOO long! The Grandude Bar is a soap I collab on with DH. He triple renders all the bacon fat we’ve saved and gets it all clean and pretty. I make a 3 layered soap with his favorite things. Bacon, beer, coffee, and chocolate. It’s incubating now.
I’ve been wondering why all my soaps have bubbles lately. My stick blender has different attachments and the two blade head I’d been using wore out. I started using the 4 blade head and I’m wondering if it’s causing more bubbles. What do you think?
I can’t find a place to purchase a 2 blade replacement head. So, now I possibly face the daunting task of buying a new SB, which I don’t want, or need. (The motor is still great!)
picture of stout beer and ice about to add lye.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Why not saw off two of the four blades?

No, seriously, I don't know, and can't imagine that the blades are the root cause for the bubbles. Have you lately begun a new batch of some major ingredient (shea, lard, castor, NaOH, distilled water, thermometer batteries…)? Is it something seasonal (weather, temperatures)? Different bowl size?


----------



## ScentimentallyYours

TashaBird said:


> Made one of my regular soaps that I’ve been out of for TOO long! The Grandude Bar is a soap I collab on with DH. He triple renders all the bacon fat we’ve saved and gets it all clean and pretty. I make a 3 layered soap with his favorite things. Bacon, beer, coffee, and chocolate. It’s incubating now.
> I’ve been wondering why all my soaps have bubbles lately. My stick blender has different attachments and the two blade head I’d been using wore out. I started using the 4 blade head and I’m wondering if it’s causing more bubbles. What do you think?
> I can’t find a place to purchase a 2 blade replacement head. So, now I possibly face the daunting task of buying a new SB, which I don’t want, or need. (The motor is still great!)
> picture of stout beer and ice about to add lye.


I feel your pain! My stick blender died two weeks ago, but the motor was fine. Couldn’t replace the blade piece so now I have a new one.  Turned out to be a good thing for me. My previous SB blended so fast that it folded the oil over on itself and created air bubbles that got trapped.  No matter what I did, I ended up with air bubbles. I now use the soap recipe that moves quickly to trace, so I stir it by hand with a whisk. Works perfectly! Bought the new stick blender for blending oils or in case I ever decide to make a soap that doesn’t want to trace.  The bell housing that contains the blades is shaped entirely differently from the last SB. The new one doesn’t seem to create air bubbles when operated at low speed.


----------



## amd

Zing said:


> What are the 'straws' made of?





Misschief said:


> They serve no purpose. They'd get in the way when using the soap and once paper gets wet, wouldn't it be in invitation for bacteria?



The straws are paper, I found mine at WalMart in the party aisle, but most party supply stores, hobby stores, etc. have them. I only cut them an inch long so that they can be easily pulled out before use and they are labeled to "remove straw prior to use". From some personal trials - I tried full length straws and varying lengths - the shorter straw worked better as it could be removed from a fully cured soap, or after a few uses it would naturally fall out so I don't think bacteria would really be an issue. I'm not sure if they're selling in the brewery as a novelty item, so perhaps people are buying it just as a decorative soap and they like their bathroom to smell like rootbeer.


----------



## TashaBird

ResolvableOwl said:


> Why not saw off two of the four blades?
> 
> No, seriously, I don't know, and can't imagine that the blades are the root cause for the bubbles. Have you lately begun a new batch of some major ingredient (shea, lard, castor, NaOH, distilled water, thermometer batteries…)? Is it something seasonal (weather, temperatures)? Different bowl size?


Same ole everything.


----------



## Tara_H

MrsZ said:


> I'd love to hear more about your hair mousse! I can't use any commercial ones I've tried, my husband is allergic to all of them.


It's from a recipe from aroma-zone, very simple! I'm in bed now, but from memory it's mostly water, and an ingredient called natur'lift which I get from them that provides the hold.  Then some glycerine, preservative, fragrance, and sodium lauroyl sarcosinate for the moussing action.  It's all mixed together and put into a foamer bottle.
I found it worked quite well today on my unruly hair, definitely kept it smoother and more styled looking.  Will definitely keep using it for the moment anyway


----------



## MrsZ

Tara_H said:


> It's from a recipe from aroma-zone, very simple! I'm in bed now, but from memory it's mostly water, and an ingredient called natur'lift which I get from them that provides the hold.  Then some glycerine, preservative, fragrance, and sodium lauroyl sarcosinate for the moussing action.  It's all mixed together and put into a foamer bottle.
> I found it worked quite well today on my unruly hair, definitely kept it smoother and more styled looking.  Will definitely keep using it for the moment anyway


Thank you for sharing!


----------



## AAShillito

I cut the green fairy/absinthe loaf. It is rather "rustic" and shall need cosmetic planing in a few weeks. Love the smell though, will have to figure out how to tweak the next batch  so no disasters.
What are y'all best tips for  badly behaving FO?


----------



## Zing

You already got it


AAShillito said:


> I cut the green fairy/absinthe loaf. It is rather "rustic" and shall need cosmetic planing in a few weeks. Love the smell though, will have to figure out how to tweak the next batch  so no disasters.
> What are y'all best tips for  badly behaving FO?


You already got it!  My high-tech technique is to call it "rustic" and you already did that!  I do like the colors.  What is the scent?


----------



## Mobjack Bay

BodyDew said:


> Made my first soap using coffee instead of water & had to share


Nice! I love it.


----------



## AAShillito

Zing said:


> You already got it
> 
> You already got it!  My high-tech technique is to call it "rustic" and you already did that!  I do like the colors.  What is the scent?


Absinthe from Natures Gardens and a teeny bit of star anise eo from NG as well.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

The 5”x7”x2.5” slab mold I ordered from Custom Craft Tools is finally on its way, with USPS delivery scheduled for tomorrow, which means I may not get it until Monday.  It will make four 2 1/2 x 3 1/2 bars, or eight if I fill it to the very top.


----------



## MellonFriend

I cut my bars of my first batch of acne charcoal soap that I made for my sister.  She picked Southern Peach scent from BB that smells _amazing.  _I think next time I'll use the highest concentration of scent because I can still smell the neem oil a little bit.   I did a hanger swirl and turns out I could have swirled quite a bit more on some of the bars.  Still, I think it turned out nicely.


----------



## TashaBird

Cut my customer favorite that I’ve been out of for way too long! Made the right calculations so that they fit the cardboard boxes that we want to use. This is my collab soap I make with DH. He triple wet renders all the bacon grease until it’s clean and pretty, and I make the soap. Liquid is dark beer, %80 bacon fat, bottom layer has cocoa powder, top layer has coffee. It’s the Grandude Bar! That’s what our gbabies call him.


----------



## Zing

TashaBird said:


> Cut my customer favorite that I’ve been out of for way too long! Made the right calculations so that they fit the cardboard boxes that we want to use. This is my collab soap I make with DH. He triple wet renders all the bacon grease until it’s clean and pretty, and I make the soap. Liquid is dark beer, %80 bacon fat, bottom layer has cocoa powder, top layer has coffee. It’s the Grandude Bar! That’s what our gbabies call him.


Well aren't you 2 overachievers?  DIY bacon fat and all that.  Is bacon fat even a category in a lye calculator?  It's really good looking soap, good job!  Love the term 'grandude' too!


----------



## MrsZ

I am making my first ever batch of liquid soap! First soapy thing I've made since the 12th. For me, that's a long time.


----------



## Bubble Agent

Made shaving soap, but played around with numbers to try something different.  That is always fun, it is so quick and easy. I use my stovetop and stainless steel pot, the highest grade of stainless steel, never had any poroblem. The pot is 25 years old.

I want to get a shaving soap assessed, so need to decide on a recipe at one point.

I don`t know if 40 minutes of non-collapsed foam is ok? I have no idea what others consider a good "head", or whatever you call that little blob there.

This time I did something different, I added the essential oil mix to the castor ahead of time (as I think I read that you @Zany_in_CO reccomended somewhere?)

I don`t usually use castor in shaving soap, but I wanted to test it at least once (5%). I kept my eyes peeled, and I added the castor/essential oil mix when I saw it started to get towards vaseline stage, but before it actually did. Wow, it became so glossy and delishous. Easy to pour. Zap-less after 10 minutes. I think this recipe is a repeat, possibly a keeper.

Soy wax, stearic acid, coconut, castor, essential oils of: frankincense, chamomile, juniperberry, and sandalwood. (delish)
I used 70/30KOH/NaOh. I think I will try 100% KOH next time.

Hubby wanted to test it tomorrow, he has super sensitive skin so I`ll get some feedback then. After that I`ll let it rest for a week, and test again. It was so delightful to shave with, skin supple and super afterwards, so that is at least a good sign.


----------



## KiwiMoose

MellonFriend said:


> I cut my bars of my first batch of acne charcoal soap that I made for my sister.  She picked Southern Peach scent from BB that smells _amazing.  _I think next time I'll use the highest concentration of scent because I can still smell the neem oil a little bit.   I did a hanger swirl and turns out I could have swirled quite a bit more on some of the bars.  Still, I think it turned out nicely.View attachment 60413
> View attachment 60414


Nice!  What % of neem oil did you use?  I use it at 5% in my doggie soap and it still stinks to high heaven.


----------



## Vicki C

It’s beginning to look a lot like…


----------



## TashaBird

Zing said:


> Well aren't you 2 overachievers?  DIY bacon fat and all that.  Is bacon fat even a category in a lye calculator?  It's really good looking soap, good job!  Love the term 'grandude' too!


The first time the gbabies got that big word out of their mouth I thought I’d die of cuteness! I choose “lard” in the lye calculator. It makes great soap!


----------



## linne1gi

I made an interesting coffee soap with the new fragrance oils from BrambleBerry. I have never been happy with coffee soap in the past, too scratchy for me but this time, I used “used” grounds which I blitzed (2X) in my coffee grinder. So they are really fine.  I hope this time I’ll like the soap.


----------



## Kiti Williams

I have moved almost all of my soaping supplies to our new house!  I will be scheduling a soaping day in the next 2 weeks!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Vicki C said:


> It’s beginning to look a lot like…View attachment 60438


Very pretty!  I love the soft colors.  Did you use some of colorants you’ve been testing?


----------



## Mobjack Bay

My new mold arrived today, hooray!  I hope to be able to give it a trial run tomorrow.  The challenge for me will be to decide on a design.  I’m leaning towards a thin line pour down a short side followed by swirls, or I could do a pipe divider swirl, or a wrecked ring pour, or…  There are many soap designs I’ve been waiting to make in this mold.


----------



## linne1gi

Kiti Williams said:


> I have moved almost all of my soaping supplies to our new house!  I will be scheduling a soaping day in the next 2 weeks!


I am moving in January (building a new house) and I am not looking at all forward to moving my soap supplies!


----------



## TashaBird

linne1gi said:


> I made an interesting coffee soap with the new fragrance oils from BrambleBerry. I have never been happy with coffee soap in the past, too scratchy for me but this time, I used “used” grounds which I blitzed (2X) in my coffee grinder. So they are really fine.  I hope this time I’ll like the soap.


Hey! We’re like soap twinsies!!


----------



## TashaBird

I just made two big purchases of supplies for my soap and bath bomb holiday making extravaganza. I’m both exhilarated (retail therapy buzz), and oddly anxious. One order from the belly of the beast (Amazon), and one order from my super favorite NS. Now I MUST make the energy and time to make all my products, as well as being back to work. Hopefully this inspires me!!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

linne1gi said:


> I made an interesting coffee soap with the new fragrance oils from BrambleBerry. I have never been happy with coffee soap in the past, too scratchy for me but this time, I used “used” grounds which I blitzed (2X) in my coffee grinder. So they are really fine.  I hope this time I’ll like the soap.


Looks good.  Do the new FOs discolor?  I still haven’t dealt with VCS.


----------



## linne1gi

Mobjack Bay said:


> Looks good.  Do the new FOs discolor?  I still haven’t dealt with VCS.


There are 4 new BB fragrances: I used Coffee Shop, which discolors to a light tan.  So the top won’t be as white as I wanted, but still okay I think.


----------



## dibbles

I need to start using the olive oil I infused with the calendula I grew, and I had a small amount of rosewood EO, purchased years ago (before it was protected, and before I knew better), so I made a small batch of soap just for me! I blended my bit of rosewood with patchouli and Hungarian lavender. It smells lovely, but mostly lavender at this point. It's all tucked in for the night.


----------



## The_Phoenix

Had my first week of work. It's wonderful to be back feeling productive, and I'll be relieved when the paychecks start arriving regularly in my bank account, but boy am I whomped! I think I went to bed at 9:30-ish last night. I never really slept in much the 18 months I was unemployed, but I also didn't exactly have a bedtime either. And learning (so much learning is being done) and thinking and being on a new routine is going to take some adjustment.

That said, I want to make soap! Will probably make a batch I've had in the works later. Alas, I still feel pooped!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Today the plan is to make some of that gosh-darned elusive delicate blue/white contrast swirl like @Zing just made. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Zing

KiwiMoose said:


> Today the plan is to make some of that gosh-darned elusive delicate blue/white contrast swirl like @Zing just made. Fingers crossed!


What a copy cat!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Zing said:


> What a copy cat!


Yup!



any of course mine willbe filled with my famous glycerin rivers.


----------



## msunnerstood

Im just making the soap frosting for the last soap in the Woz Series. Its Glinda inspired and im trying to decide on a non-branded name for it. Maybe after the cut something will come to me.

Edited to add





Hada little TD Twitch while piping the front row. I can usually feel it coming but this time I did not. Wont be too bad though because the extra blob will get cut off when I cut the soap.

Just have the soap dough wands to make tomorrow.


----------



## Ktkauf

Made a mini batch of strawberry CP soap per my son's request!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

linne1gi said:


> There are 4 new BB fragrances: I used Coffee Shop, which discolors to a light tan.  So the top won’t be as white as I wanted, but still okay I think.


Thanks Linne. It looks great.  I’ve used the expresso FO and like it, but it turns dark, dark brown.


----------



## Bubble Agent

Yay! This is NOT to brag, just share some happiness that the experiment went well. So I got feedback from hubby today. (post #22,997 that I posted a couple of days ago) 
He was supposed to shave the day after I made it, but he wanted to wait.

Pheeew. It was all thumbs up, and he said his skin became soft and supple, the razor glided through the foam with the greatest ease (even more so than the regular recipe actually). And the after-feel of the skin was so smooth. 
I stroke my hands on his face, and he was so soft and smooth, I was really surprized. My earlier recipes never dried him out, but he hasn`t been this soft before. 
He doesn`t like to use anything after his shave, no cream or lotion or anything, so I have always made sure the shaving soap is not to drying. And this wasn`t. I used 20% coconut.

Now he can keep using his sample, and I`ll let him use it for a 14 days straight. If it still doesn`t give him any adverse reactions, no soreness, no rash or anything, next in line is my brother and dad. My brother has eczema, and my dad has very dry skin. The ammount of essentil oils is just 1% of oil weight, and they have never had any reactions to my other soaps with 5%. If they are positive to the soap I will expand on more testers to my male friends. I am not giving out soap to everyone at once, I want to have full control during testing, to keep track of any reactions.

If family and everyone else are positive too the soap, then this is surely going into the folder as a possible CPSR soap.

I have a few more recipes to test out, one witout castor and another one with. So not sure if castor makes a difference, but it is sure interesting to see where we end up!!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

After planning a soap for my new mold, I’ve decided that I’m too tired to make soap today.   I didn’t sleep well last night and have two big days coming up for new student orientation on Monday and Tuesday.  I’m not as good with 10 hour go,go,go days as I was when I started this job 10 years ago. This is why I should retire!


----------



## Kiti Williams

linne1gi said:


> I am moving in January (building a new house) and I am not looking at all forward to moving my soap supplies!




Moving the soaping supplies/utensils was easy, the need for new furniture and moving existing ones is what has me bogged down.  This and 21 years of "stuff" that has accumulated!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Bubble Agent said:


> Yay! This is NOT to brag, just share some happiness that the experiment went well. So I got feedback from hubby today. (post #22,997 that I posted a couple of days ago)
> He was supposed to shave the day after I made it, but he wanted to wait.
> 
> Pheeew. It was all thumbs up, and he said his skin became soft and supple, the razor glided through the foam with the greatest ease (even more so than the regular recipe actually). And the after-feel of the skin was so smooth.
> I stroke my hands on his face, and he was so soft and smooth, I was really surprized. My earlier recipes never dried him out, but he hasn`t been this soft before.
> He doesn`t like to use anything after his shave, no cream or lotion or anything, so I have always made sure the shaving soap is not to drying. And this wasn`t. I used 20% coconut.
> 
> Now he can keep using his sample, and I`ll let him use it for a 14 days straight. If it still doesn`t give him any adverse reactions, no soreness, no rash or anything, next in line is my brother and dad. My brother has eczema, and my dad has very dry skin. The ammount of essentil oils is just 1% of oil weight, and they have never had any reactions to my other soaps with 5%. If they are positive to the soap I will expand on more testers to my male friends. I am not giving out soap to everyone at once, I want to have full control during testing, to keep track of any reactions.
> 
> If family and everyone else are positive too the soap, then this is surely going into the folder as a possible CPSR soap.
> 
> I have a few more recipes to test out, one witout castor and another one with. So not sure if castor makes a difference, but it is sure interesting to see where we end up!!


Yay success .  I gotta say after viewing your shaving soap picts' I was so impressed! and them foaming bubbles' WOW....


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

linne1gi said:


> There are 4 new BB fragrances: I used Coffee Shop, which discolors to a light tan.  So the top won’t be as white as I wanted, but still okay I think.


@inne 1 
wanted to ask you' does the BB coffee shop FO smell like coffee? i'd like to implement that in the Holliday gift soap Im gonna make.


----------



## msunnerstood

Ok here it is, a sea of pink lol.


----------



## Orebma

KiwiMoose said:


> Yup!
> View attachment 60451
> 
> any of course mine willbe filled with my famous glycerin rivers.


Pretty!!!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

msunnerstood said:


> Ok here it is, a sea of pink lol.
> View attachment 60463
> 
> View attachment 60462


OMG Just Adorable...


----------



## Orebma

msunnerstood said:


> Ok here it is, a sea of pink lol.
> View attachment 60463
> 
> View attachment 60462


They're really delightful!


----------



## msunnerstood

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> OMG Just Adorable... ❤


Thanks! its supposed to be Glinda-inspired. Grey and pink are the hardest colors to photograph. Still trying to figure out how to show the true colors. Bottom pink is good but the pink frosting is washed out in the photos


----------



## Mobjack Bay

msunnerstood said:


> Ok here it is, a sea of pink lol.
> View attachment 60463
> 
> View attachment 60462


They are super cute!  The pink frosting color looks perfect on my iPad (as in, how can I achieve that color?).


----------



## TashaBird

msunnerstood said:


> Ok here it is, a sea of pink lol.
> View attachment 60463
> 
> View attachment 60462


Epic!


----------



## msunnerstood

Mobjack Bay said:


> They are super cute!  The pink frosting color looks perfect on my iPad (as in, how can I achieve that color?).


Its Ballet Slippers from mad mica's. the bottom is also ballet slippers but also Voodoo from Mad Micas swirled in.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Mobjack Bay said:


> They are super cute!  The pink frosting color looks perfect on my iPad (as in, how can I achieve that color?).


Color looks perfect on my I-Pad too..


----------



## msunnerstood

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Color looks perfect on my I-Pad too..


Must be my computer then.  Ill have to check my settings


----------



## Mobjack Bay

msunnerstood said:


> Its Ballet Slippers from mad mica's. the bottom is also ballet slippers but also Voodoo from Mad Micas swirled in.


I have NS Amaranth, which might be close, or a little darker.  Your soap brings back good memories of watching the Wizard of Oz back in the days before streaming, dvds and VHS.  It was a big annual event in our house.


----------



## Tara_H

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Yay success .  I gotta say after viewing your shaving soap picts' I was so impressed! and them foaming bubbles' WOW....


Hey Peachy, welcome back! You were missed.

Today I cut a soap that mum and I made yesterday.

The flower is soap dough and the rest has a small amount of rhassoul clay.  It's scented with 6 parts sandalwood, 2 parts patchouli, 1 part lemon supreme fragrance.

We call it "Dirty Hippy"


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Tara_H said:


> Hey Peachy, welcome back! You were missed.
> 
> Today I cut a soap that mum and I made yesterday.
> 
> The flower is soap dough and the rest has a small amount of rhassoul clay.  It's scented with 6 parts sandalwood, 2 parts patchouli, 1 part lemon supreme fragrance.
> 
> We call it "Dirty Hippy"
> 
> View attachment 60464


Absolutely love "Dirty Hippy" looks amazing & your FO'S used sound like it would smell fantastic! Oh how I remember them "Hippy-Days"  .  

Awww Thank ü for your kind words' .


----------



## KiwiMoose

KiwiMoose said:


> Yup!
> View attachment 60451
> 
> any of course mine willbe filled with my famous glycerin rivers.


Here’s the cut Mr @Zing - the glycerin rivers did not disappoint. I kinda wondered if maybe I shouldn’t have gelled this one toget a smooth finish.


----------



## violets2217

I played with soap frosting and Russian piping tips today. Wanted to make some decorations for the top of my next soap. I got a silicone piping bag with my tip set and I don’t know if it was the soap or the cheaply made bag, but a side seam burst just as the batter set up and I started piping! So had to stick with the disposable piping bags. But I had fun. And hopefully will work out nicely on the soap.


----------



## JuLeeRenee

I made a couple of molds of soap dishes so I can make resin ones.


----------



## msunnerstood

Mobjack Bay said:


> I have NS Amaranth, which might be close, or a little darker.  Your soap brings back good memories of watching the Wizard of Oz back in the days before streaming, dvds and VHS.  It was a big annual event in our house. ❤


Me too.  From the time I was 5 years old me and all the cousins would gather at my grandma's house every year when it was on TV and it was so funny because in the beginning we watched it on a black-and-white TV set upstairs upstairs at my grandma's house. I didn't know the 2nd half was in color until several years later.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

msunnerstood said:


> Me too.  From the time I was 5 years old me and all the cousins would gather at my grandma's house every year when it was on TV and it was so funny because in the beginning we watched it on a black-and-white TV set upstairs upstairs at my grandma's house. I didn't know the 2nd half was in color until several years later.


The switch to color in Munchkin land was an eagerly awaited moment for as long as I can remember.  My dad repaired TVs back then, so I’m pretty sure we had color early.


----------



## rdc1978

I retried a hearts design.  It's hard to see.  But it shockingly did not come out horrible!!!  It's scented with cashmere suede from WSP.  In my experience no acceleration.  

It's funny I believe I've had clothes made of cashmere and suede, nothing smelled like this!


----------



## MrsZ

violets2217 said:


> I played with soap frosting and Russian piping tips today. Wanted to make some decorations for the top of my next soap. I got a silicone piping bag with my tip set and I don’t know if it was the soap or the cheaply made bag, but a side seam burst just as the batter set up and I started piping! So had to stick with the disposable piping bags. But I had fun. And hopefully will work out nicely on the soap.
> View attachment 60467


They look like some kind of decadent candies. Pretty!


----------



## TheGecko

Happy to report that I made soap two days in a row!

I am going to a knitting retreat in October and want to make some special soap for the swag bags. Yesterday I made a white and purple drop/chopstick Lilac soap. I then attempted to make some rose soap in my special cavity molds, but had a problem…batter went from light trace to glop and from pink to beige in just a few minutes. Didn’t know what happened, so decided to quit while I was behind.

This morning I made the second Retreat soap…double lavender and sage (lavender and lavender and sage) in purple with a green swirl. Can’t believe that the green I picked went well with the lavender.

So back to the rose soap part II. Figured out the problem while looking for a different ‘pink’. Last year I had bought some mica that turned out to not be usable with CP so I had pulled it and put on the desk. Hubby must have seen it and thought he would do a good deed and put it away for me. I generally don’t look at the label when I pick a color…I just look at the color. I do the label thing after the soap is done and I’m making my notes. I put a black X on the lid. Soap turned out like it was supposed. I unmolded the other rose soap and 4 of the 6 bars turned out okay…they are a nice shade of white.

I then went on to make soaps for the grandkids. I did a car soap in red with Oat Milk& Honey and with the same FO, I did a set of animals that I colored Grey (Hippo), brown (Mouse) and an orange w/a bit of brown (Lion).

Last was a batch of Green Apple with a white and green drop/chopstick swirl.

I’ll take pics tomorrow.


----------



## rdc1978

Kari Howie said:


> After a long hiatus, during which I was relegated to a wheelchair due to hip pain, finally had a hip replacement, then fell on our concrete driveway and broke 3 ribs, I’m now back in the saddle. I was afraid I’d forgotten how to do this, but my first batch turned out nicely. Only problem was the Lemon Verbena FO from Nature’s Oil I used. Smells like Lemon Pledge. Very chemical. ☹



Hopefully it'll mellow out.  

But I've had the same problem with every mint oil I've used from everywhere.  To me my.nose catches a chemical undertone.  

Either way good on you for getting back in the saddle.  But don't get back in the saddle because you don't want to risk a fall!


----------



## TennisGirl

Made a batch yesterday, unmolded and cut today. It was supposed to be a Taiwan swirl but the FO made for some thick batter. The leftover batter (including all the black that was too thick to spoon between the dividers) went into a 1lb mold for a hanger swirl, and turned out better than the "planned" soap. The off white was the left over uncolored batter poured into the plastic tray that came inside a package of cookies. Little chunky in size but I liked the ribbing on the sides.


----------



## Zing

KiwiMoose said:


> Here’s the cut Mr @Zing - the glycerin rivers did not disappoint. I kinda wondered if maybe I shouldn’t have gelled this one toget a smooth finish.
> View attachment 60466


I really like this!  What were your proportions?  I did -- I'm pretty sure because of you -- a 75/25 split that looks 50/50.  I'm thinking next time to do a 80/20.



msunnerstood said:


> Me too.  From the time I was 5 years old me and all the cousins would gather at my grandma's house every year when it was on TV and it was so funny because in the beginning we watched it on a black-and-white TV set upstairs upstairs at my grandma's house. I didn't know the 2nd half was in color until several years later.


Ooh, this is totally taking me back!  Yes, an annual _event that we had to watch at a designated date and time -- _believe it or not, youngsters, we also had to answer the phone in a certain room and only if we heard it!  The first viewing of Wizard of Oz traumatized me.  The first time I saw the wicked witch, I fled the den and hid behind the curtains in my living room and stayed there til the movie was done.  My pretty!!


----------



## Trinidad Kelly

I made body wash today. I really need to learn this 30 minute method because this old school method is very tiring lol.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Zing said:


> I really like this!  What were your proportions?  I did -- I'm pretty sure because of you -- a 75/25 split that looks 50/50.  I'm thinking next time to do a 80/20.


I did - because of your comment on my 75/25 - about an 80-20 lol!  Although I never really know because I don't measure.  I still had a bit of blue left over which i put into an individual cavity mold as a spare.


----------



## Bubble Agent

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Yay success . I gotta say after viewing your shaving soap picts' I was so impressed! and them foaming bubbles' WOW....



Thank you, you`re so sweet It is fun when things go well! (and not so fun when they don`t, lol..)

This is my soapsy ting today...
I got these tiny figurines that is for model trains. I wanted to have some for when I am taking pictures of my soaps when I get my blog up.

Yes, it is a bit of silly, but I want to do things my own way


----------



## The_Phoenix

Made soap yesterday. Made with tallow, lard, etc., also put corn silk in the lye solution, added colloidal oats, and one whole egg to the fats.

Was going to pipe blueish purple on the top to resemble blueberries but I was making dinner while I let the batter set in the piping bag. By the time I made my way back, it had gotten really hot and was too thick. It has started to gel! Whoops. That was unusual. Plopped what I could on top and left the rest plain.

So, going to just cut the plain bars and take a crack at doing some sort of stencil on the face of the bars. Will make my way to Michael’s to look for said stencil.

Calling it either “Down on the Farm” or “Barnyard.” Used BB’s OMH.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

rdc1978 said:


> I retried a hearts design.  It's hard to see.  But it shockingly did not come out horrible!!!  It's scented with cashmere suede from WSP.  In my experience no acceleration.
> 
> It's funny I believe I've had clothes made of cashmere and suede, nothing smelled like this!


Good to know' the scent is off from your past memory of Cashmere & Suede, I love the suede & leather scents. Sorry its not what you anticipated, your soap is pretty though.  

 I designed a soap that smells like cigar & leather' I call it "The Cigar Bar" its hard to nail both of the scents as the natural scent, in so much I can't replicate per request from my future Son In-Law, so frustrating. I think the company changed the formula' or my mistake for not taking better notes.


----------



## Catscankim

Hi all. Sorry i been mia for a while. Been doing some house stuff and preparing for a party. Plus my work hours changed, so dealing with that too lol.

My soapy thing today was ordering a bunch of fo for the holiday season. Party was good, actually great (pig roast). Still cleaning up from that, so hopefully i can make some soap today. Missed you guys!!


----------



## amd

After spending last week on B&B, packing for the show, and doing said show... I'm exhausted. Very much looking forward to stepping away from soapy stuff this week (well, after I unpack from the show) and helping my daughter play with resin. Will return to normal soapy things on Sunday and Monday as US has holiday and my Saturday is full with family things. But where to start? On the list:

Pumpkin Beer
"Red Truck" (this is my winter themed soap with the pine tree that I did last year)
Frankincense & Myrrh Soap
Cupcakes - I had a few odds and ends that I put out at the market this weekend and they sold out in the first hour. Will be doing this venue again in November, so I think will sell well
OMH Dandelion & Pear
Japanese Cherry Blossom restock - I'm down to my last 9 bars (I've made 54 bars in the last 10 months so it seems to be popular?)
Whatever else is on my new soap list for the next year...
Quite a few of these have a lot of moving pieces - the Red Truck and F&M soaps will have a couple steps to make the embeds before I can make the soap. The JCB soap will need to evaluate how I make the flower embed on top - I have a single cavity mold so I pour mp one.stinking.flower.at.a.time. Wondering if making a batch of white soap dough and molding the dough would be faster. Very likely most of the two days will be spent making embeds and only the pumpkin beer soap will get made (it's a simple pumpkin puree with wheat beer, no FO, no design). But it will all be soapy fun!


----------



## Babyshoes

Made soap with a visiting friend who we haven't seen in person for nearly 2 years! I sent her down a soapy you tube rabbit hole, after recommending a lye safety video to watch before she arrived. At least that meant she had a good idea of what we were going to be doing. 

She chose to mix 2 FOs, one of which accelerates significantly so we "tempered" the fragrance mixture with a little of the warmed batch oils. It did still thicken a lot quicker than the base recipe, but we had time for an ITP swirl and poured at medium trace. She also did some mica in oil swirls on top, just for fun. 

We used a pringles tube as a mould so she could take it home with her, to unmould and cut tomorrow. I popped a little of the batter in a tiny mould which will stay here, to see how the FO combination works as it cures. It's very sweet, creamy and fruity, I'm thinking it'll be called "unicorn farts" if I use it again! 

Here she is proudly posing with her first soap.


----------



## violets2217

amd said:


> Wondering if making a batch of white soap dough and molding the dough would be faster.


Was looking for my frosting tips and bags in the forgotten cabinet above the fridge and found an old cookie press that came with some stainless steel disks and even some piping tips. I was thinking of using it for some flower embeds to decorate the top of a soap. it’s made some pretty flowery cookies if I remember correctly. Or some column embeds for inside some soaps. I’ve never made soap dough so I might experiment one day.


----------



## melonpan

Bubble Agent said:


> This is my soapsy ting today...
> I got these tiny figurines that is for model trains. I wanted to have some for when I am taking pictures of my soaps when I get my blog up.
> 
> Yes, it is a bit of silly, but I want to do things my own way
> 
> View attachment 60476


This is brilliant, love this idea! 

My soapy thing today was finally making that dish soap I've seen on a YouTube video and wanted to try. It has baking soda and coffee grounds, and I've used some of the used rapeseeds oil I've got saved up to try and recycle. I did a very small batch just to see how it comes out, and it's now resting.

It has been a very messy soapy session (just to mention one thing, I accidentally toppled the glass container with my just-lovingly-measured-out EO blend while I was trying to put the cap back on to prevent it from spilling over!, and almost half of my EOs finished on the scale... so frustrating! ), so I was happy that I managed somehow to finish. A learning for another soaping session!


----------



## bookworm

violets2217 said:


> Was looking for my frosting tips and bags in the forgotten cabinet above the fridge and found an old cookie press that came with some stainless steel disks and even some piping tips. I was thinking of using it for some flower embeds to decorate the top of a soap. it’s made some pretty flowery cookies if I remember correctly. Or some column embeds for inside some soaps. I’ve never made soap dough so I might experiment one day.
> View attachment 60485


I remember this, we used to make tons of cookies. I used to use the piping tips too until someone lost the plastic disc for the press.


----------



## Catscankim

I made my first soap in probably months. I went kinda simple omh soap with no colors etc. Waiting for it to set up a bit so I can decorate the top a little. Good to be back to making soap after a hiatus.

Ordered a bunch of fo for the next season.


----------



## Vicki C

Mobjack Bay said:


> Very pretty!  I love the soft colors.  Did you use some of colorants you’ve been testing?


Thank you! I went with micas , chrome oxide, TD, and charcoal. It’s fragranced with peppermint EO and vanilla FO so I used ZCS but maybe not enough? I’ll watch what happens. I think I might try another round with plant colorants. The one on the left was suggested by my DIL, was supposed to be peppermint candy, I used a swirly disk from a cookie press I scored at goodwill, but the swirls didn’t quite come through. The ones on the right were a pull through disc I bought and a wooden snowflake I was trying out - I have six different designs and they seem promising. The colors all look a little sickly because my workspace has fluorescent shop lights that are frankly ghastly, but that’s what I have. For now.


----------



## Vicki C

Mobjack Bay said:


> After planning a soap for my new mold, I’ve decided that I’m too tired to make soap today.   I didn’t sleep well last night and have two big days coming up for new student orientation on Monday and Tuesday.  I’m not as good with 10 hour go,go,go days as I was when I started this job 10 years ago. This is why I should retire!


Good to follow the instinct to hold off on making soap when you are worn out, I have made my worst mistakes when I forge ahead. And I recommend retiring as soon as you can! I love it so much. Happiest I have ever been. Don’t tell my kids.


----------



## Vicki C

Bubble Agent said:


> Yay! This is NOT to brag, just share some happiness that the experiment went well. So I got feedback from hubby today. (post #22,997 that I posted a couple of days ago)
> He was supposed to shave the day after I made it, but he wanted to wait.
> 
> Pheeew. It was all thumbs up, and he said his skin became soft and supple, the razor glided through the foam with the greatest ease (even more so than the regular recipe actually). And the after-feel of the skin was so smooth.
> I stroke my hands on his face, and he was so soft and smooth, I was really surprized. My earlier recipes never dried him out, but he hasn`t been this soft before.
> He doesn`t like to use anything after his shave, no cream or lotion or anything, so I have always made sure the shaving soap is not to drying. And this wasn`t. I used 20% coconut.
> 
> Now he can keep using his sample, and I`ll let him use it for a 14 days straight. If it still doesn`t give him any adverse reactions, no soreness, no rash or anything, next in line is my brother and dad. My brother has eczema, and my dad has very dry skin. The ammount of essentil oils is just 1% of oil weight, and they have never had any reactions to my other soaps with 5%. If they are positive to the soap I will expand on more testers to my male friends. I am not giving out soap to everyone at once, I want to have full control during testing, to keep track of any reactions.
> 
> If family and everyone else are positive too the soap, then this is surely going into the folder as a possible CPSR soap.
> 
> I have a few more recipes to test out, one witout castor and another one with. So not sure if castor makes a difference, but it is sure interesting to see where we end up!!


Your great photos have inspired me to try making shaving soap!


----------



## Vicki C

dibbles said:


> I need to start using the olive oil I infused with the calendula I grew, and I had a small amount of rosewood EO, purchased years ago (before it was protected, and before I knew better), so I made a small batch of soap just for me! I blended my bit of rosewood with patchouli and Hungarian lavender. It smells lovely, but mostly lavender at this point. It's all tucked in for the night.


I’ve posted this before, and maybe you are well aware, but howood aka ravintsara (not ravensara) is a really nice substitute for rosewood and is reasonably priced.


----------



## dibbles

Vicki C said:


> I’ve posted this before, and maybe you are well aware, but howood aka ravintsara (not ravensara) is a really nice substitute for rosewood and is reasonably priced.


Thank you.


----------



## SoapDaddy70

Planned my next soap. Going to try an alternating wall pour with 4 colors. Cabaret, Material Girl and TD from Nurture Soaps and Pow Pow Purple from Mad Micas and then FO will be Cavalier from Nurture. Keep flip flopping in my head if I should use Activated Charcoal instead of the TD. I am thinking the Black against those colors might look more striking than the White. Wish me luck!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Good Morning Soaping Family 
Trying to decide what soap to make? I should work on my "Cigar Bar"  is the name' per request Future Son In-law. its a Manly soap scent with hints of cigar' leather' woodsy. 
oh a heads up NG having a FO sample sale' just received  E mail this morning.;

sorry for the messed  up txt ' im on treadmill .


----------



## TashaBird

Made a couple batches of bath bombs with a new mold. I want to make matching soaps and bath bombs soon! Now these can be drying while I master batch (master prep? I prep a bunch of batches at once) up a whole buncha soaps!! I’m excited to airbrush these when they’re done!! Scented with butterfly garden from NS, which I love! But I read it doesn’t stick well in soap. Maybe soaked in clay first…


----------



## amd

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> h a heads up NG having a FO sample sale' just received E mail this morning.;


Just be aware that the NG sample sales are gimmicky. They only offer it on the Fragrances listed when you click the image:





Notice that when you use the "quick pick" listed under the image, the sample price is the full price:





The price will not be corrected at checkout. I complained about it last time they charged me full price and I was told "sorry not sorry".
It's snakey and it makes me angry.


----------



## Vicki C

amd said:


> Just be aware that the NG sample sales are gimmicky. They only offer it on the Fragrances listed when you click the image:
> View attachment 60510
> 
> 
> Notice that when you use the "quick pick" listed under the image, the sample price is the full price:
> View attachment 60511
> 
> 
> The price will not be corrected at checkout. I complained about it last time they charged me full price and I was told "sorry not sorry".
> It's snakey and it makes me angry.


That’s bs and is a bait and switch.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

amd said:


> Just be aware that the NG sample sales are gimmicky. They only offer it on the Fragrances listed when you click the image:
> View attachment 60510
> 
> 
> Notice that when you use the "quick pick" listed under the image, the sample price is the full price:
> View attachment 60511
> 
> 
> The price will not be corrected at checkout. I complained about it last time they charged me full price and I was told "sorry not sorry".
> It's snakey and it makes me angry.


Wow' thx for the heads up.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Vicki C said:


> That’s bs and is a bait and switch.


Agree' we consumers shouldn't be swindled' its hard enough trying to make a few bucks off our craft' w/ out being ripped off in the process. UGH


----------



## Mobjack Bay

@Vicki C  I think you need to put those soaps away and come back to them with fresh eyes .


----------



## violets2217

TashaBird said:


> Scented with butterfly garden from NS, which I love! But I read it doesn’t stick well in soap. Maybe soaked in clay first…


I used that FO in my butterfly pull though…. I made it around June 20th, I only use FO at 3% and it still smells pretty strong. But it has been only 8 or nine weeks.


----------



## Vicki C

Mobjack Bay said:


> @Vicki C  I think you need to put those soaps away and come back to them with fresh eyes .


Haha Maybe so.


----------



## Bubble Agent

amd said:


> Just be aware that the NG sample sales are gimmicky. They only offer it on the Fragrances listed when you click the image.
> 
> Notice that when you use the "quick pick" listed under the image, the sample price is the full price:
> 
> The price will not be corrected at checkout. I complained about it last time they charged me full price and I was told _*"sorry not sorry".*_
> It's snakey and it makes me angry.



Ack, NG...Everytime I hear their name I get... 

I was and am so incredibly disappointed in them, and I suported them for almost 7 years. I understand that a company may need to do some changes here and there, but those _sorry not sorry, we can`t be bothered,_ type of cold answers is a huge trigger for me. It is a tell-tell sign of a company that gets to "big" to  really care about the "smaller ones".

I know a lot you have great things to say about NG, and haven`t experienced the ugly side to them, I am glad. 

It wasn`t untill I experienced their treatment that I really understood how important it is for me to be able to experience a CS that is just generally nice and invested in you as a customer (I am not asking for their first born child, but something as simple as answering an email within a week), and generally making sure you get assistance when there are questions you need answered. I don`t feel that is asking to much.

Which is where Nurture Soap is a fantastic company, because they care equally for those small time hobby soapers that only makes soaps for family, and doesn`t order hundreds of dollars per order, and for those who sell and put in bigger orders.
And they are honest and transparent, no trickery there. (And if there is an error, they admit it, and say _oops, we are very sorry, we`ll straighten this out for you right now!_)

Nurture soap actually helped me getting my groove back after the slump and depression I went into after the NG thing. And all they did was being helpfull, nice and making me feel that even though I am not the biggest spender, they care about me being a happy customer.


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

After not making soap for two weeks, I made a batch yesterday and today.  Yesterday's batch was for a friend I'm going to visit in a month or so, and today's was a charcoal facial bar for my neighbor.  I used Jan Berry's recipe.  The trace was too thin, so I didn't get swirls, but maybe she'll request more and I can try that again.


----------



## maryloucb

Trying to ramp up production for holiday gifts! I made fall spice and coffee soaps on Monday, then I attempted a fancy swirl with my matcha coconut milk soap last night. It's still all tucked in, so I'll keep you posted when I cut it  I am going to attempt a thin blue line soap (husband is a cop) for all his coworkers as Christmas gifts. Any advice on getting nice, straight lines? I'll be using activated charcoal and mica for the colors. I still haven't decided on a scent. Maybe something piney?


----------



## TashaBird

violets2217 said:


> I used that FO in my butterfly pull though…. I made it around June 20th, I only use FO at 3% and it still smells pretty strong. But it has been only 8 or nine weeks.


Oh! That’s good to hear. Did you use clay to anchor it?


----------



## TashaBird

Bubble Agent said:


> Ack, NG...Everytime I hear their name I get...
> 
> I was and am so incredibly disappointed in them, and I suported them for almost 7 years. I understand that a company may need to do some changes here and there, but those _sorry not sorry, we can`t be bothered,_ type of cold answers is a huge trigger for me. It is a tell-tell sign of a company that gets to "big" to  really care about the "smaller ones".
> 
> I know a lot you have great things to say about NG, and haven`t experienced the ugly side to them, I am glad.
> 
> It wasn`t untill I experienced their treatment that I really understood how important it is for me to be able to experience a CS that is just generally nice and invested in you as a customer (I am not asking for their first born child, but something as simple as answering an email within a week), and generally making sure you get assistance when there are questions you need answered. I don`t feel that is asking to much.
> 
> Which is where Nurture Soap is a fantastic company, because they care equally for those small time hobby soapers that only makes soaps for family, and doesn`t order hundreds of dollars per order, and for those who sell and put in bigger orders.
> And they are honest and transparent, no trickery there. (And if there is an error, they admit it, and say _oops, we are very sorry, we`ll straighten this out for you right now!_)
> 
> Nurture soap actually helped me getting my groove back after the slump and depression I went into after the NG thing. And all they did was being helpfull, nice and making me feel that even though I am not the biggest spender, they care about me being a happy customer.


Huse NS fan here! Honestly I haven’t ventured too far. But the products I’ve gotten, and the excellent customer service has just kept me going back there.


----------



## melonpan

maryloucb said:


> Any advice on getting nice, straight lines?


I have this post bookmarked as it has some advice, but not tried it yet:





						Get Staight Lines in Layered Soap
					

***** Moved here with permission from the OP so I can find it when I need it. :)  SunRise, another way to get straight lines is to use a fragrance that accelerates. Split your batter as earlene suggests but don't add the FO. Whisk the FO into each portion just before pouring, and it should set...




					www.soapmakingforum.com


----------



## violets2217

TashaBird said:


> Oh! That’s good to hear. Did you use clay to anchor it?


No clay this time. I didn’t want to mess up the colors.


----------



## Zing




----------



## ResolvableOwl

#23036
This thread is really stressful for those checking it only twice a day


----------



## KiwiMoose

Zing said:


> Um, hello??!!  Did I miss a photo somewhere?  Impatient minds are curious....


Yes you saw it back there and even liked it! And asked about it.  Post 23036


----------



## violets2217

violets2217 said:


> I'll have a problem when I start masterbatching lye! Yep! I'll admit it then! *adds large lye safe containers to amazon wishlist....


Ha! I posted this beginning of March and found it today when searching for an answer to a question.... I don't think I am ready to admit I have a problem just yet!

So, my masterbatch of lye is 50/50 concentration, my question was : if I'm using say coconut milk, goats milk or aloe vera juice.. etc..as water replacement, can I add it to my oils and then mix in the proper amount of my 50/50 lye solution? Does that keep the milk from scorching or whatever?


----------



## TennisGirl

violets2217 said:


> Ha! I posted this beginning of March and found it today when searching for an answer to a question.... I don't think I am ready to admit I have a problem just yet!
> 
> So, my masterbatch of lye is 50/50 concentration, my question was : if I'm using say coconut milk, goats milk or aloe vera juice.. etc..as water replacement, can I add it to my oils and then mix in the proper amount of my 50/50 lye solution? Does that keep the milk from scorching or whatever?


Too funny! Yes, you can mix your additional water with the oils, or with the MB lye solution, at your preference. If I'm using CA instead of citrate I add it to the lye solution since I want the reaction between the lye and citrate to happen before I mix it with the oils. It probably doesn't really matter but that's how my mind sorts it all out.


----------



## Zing

KiwiMoose said:


> Yes you saw it back there and even liked it! And asked about it.  Post 23036


Well now I'm embarrassed!   Sure nuff I did 'like' it!  So what is this unfinished feeling coming from?


----------



## lenarenee

Zing said:


> Well now I'm embarrassed!   Sure nuff I did 'like' it!  So what is this unfinished feeling coming from?



It’s a common sign of soap addiction, always needing more. Like my large collection of soap in my shower that still doesn’t fulfill my need for yet another new fragrance!


----------



## Catscankim

I cut my omh soap today. Not showing a picture yet because it has a weird looking inside. I'm sure it will be whiter after it sits a while.

I used OMH fo from NS. I usually don't scent my omh soap because I like the natural smell of it, but this time I did just because it smells nice lol.

Other than that, I have been scouring yt videos for inspiration for my next soap...still sitting at the computer, so that didn't work LOL.

However I found a video for a clear hybrid from From Grace to You. I followed the link for the clear soap (not M&P), but I am a little confused about the alcohol used. Does anybody know? Is it everclear or something?

Other activities today...I went to Lowes to pick up my dirt and mulch order that I placed like two weeks ago and never got around to getting. I actually forgot all about it until they called this morning. Now I have a whole pickup truck full of bags that I still have to unload.

While I was there...I don't know if it was because I didn't eat yet, it was too hot, or a hangover...probably a combination of all of the above, but I started feeling woozy. I left my cart and grabbed a bottle of water. That didn't help so I ended up sitting on the floor in front of my cart in the seed aisle to avoid passing out. People were walking by and not even paying attention LMBO. Like is this a regular occurrence there? Maybe, since it was really so stinkin hot in there.

I started thinking that maybe I was a little hypoglycemic considering that I hadn't eaten yet and decided that a pepsi would probably have been a better option. But from my vantage point on the floor, the cooler at the register seemed a million miles away. All I kept thinking was that I really hope nobody calls 911 LOL. I would have been mortified.

Anyway, I'm OK. LOL.


----------



## TashaBird

Signed up for the soap club challenge for the first time. I wanted to see how their translucent recipe differed from the one I already had bought. Definitely worth the $12! Got too many projects going as is, so not likely to get to making it right away, or entering. But, it’s a fun group so far!


----------



## maryloucb

Well, my swirl was a flop! More of a blob!


----------



## amd

Bubble Agent said:


> I know a lot you have great things to say about NG, and haven`t experienced the ugly side to them, I am glad.


I just use caution with their marketing emails and no longer assume that the "sale price" is reflected at checkout. If it's not there before I add it to my cart, it doesn't get added. Otherwise I have been extremely happy with all the products I buy from them, their prices, and the fast shipping. 



Zing said:


> So what is this unfinished feeling coming from?


Because you don't have a bar of the soap in your hand.

Yesterday I started doodling out some of my new soaps for the coming year. I have the soap making side of my biz pretty solid and efficient but the B&B side has me a bit loco, so as much as I want to go a bit crazy with some of the new soap designs, I decided to simplify quite a few ideas I had. Looking forward to getting started on soaps this weekend.


----------



## Catscankim

maryloucb said:


> Well, my swirl was a flop! More of a blob!


Looks like mine, but opposite LOL


----------



## maryloucb

Catscankim said:


> Looks like mine, but opposite LOL
> 
> View attachment 60534


I got a couple of kind of swirls out of it


----------



## JoyfulSudz

So excited to finally make a batch of soap yesterday after a summer of hell.  I can whine a bit now that I’m past the worst of it. 

I had looked forward to my 2nd ever market back in July, then cancelled when temperatures hit 116. Didn’t make any more soap because I hadn’t sold any and would be gone for most of August.  Shifted focus to my upcoming trip to Florida and NY (a trip I’d cancelled last year when Covid hit).  Cancelled this trip at the last minute due to Covid’s resurgence.  Meantime I’d received a diagnosis of melanoma on my nose, and instead of a vacation, I had two surgeries to treat and repair it.  More stress and not making soap which was my usual coping and calming strategy.  

Yesterday morning they removed the main bandage!  I came home and celebrated by making my first soap batch in months, and a loaf of bread too for good measure!  Still lots of healing ahead, but I feel like myself again.  Feels so good to be back doing normal things and eager to cut the loaf later today!


----------



## Zing

@maryloucb and @Catscankim -- you have LOVELY soap!  I get that you had a different vision but I really like both of your soaps.


----------



## maryloucb

Zing said:


> @maryloucb and @Catscankim -- you have LOVELY soap!  I get that you had a different vision but I really like both of your soaps.


You are too kind, @Zing !


----------



## melonpan

TashaBird said:


> Signed up for the soap club challenge for the first time. I wanted to see how their translucent recipe differed from the one I already had bought. Definitely worth the $12! Got too many projects going as is, so not likely to get to making it right away, or entering. But, it’s a fun group so far!


I joined yesterday too for the first time, and for the same reason! I was curious to see the recipe.
So my soapy thing today is actually buying ingredients and brainstorming ideas!


----------



## Zing

My soapy thing is the food pantry I manage received 100 pounds of artisan soap.  Every so often, a local, highly successful artisan soaper will donate her loaf end pieces, simply packaged and with her store labels.  If you are on this forum, THANK YOU!!


----------



## Vicki C

Yesterday I made beer soap to sell at the brewery where my son is part owner, and I’m pretty pleased with it! This is a porter, and I added a little vanilla, so I am counting on it darkening up a bit. I used @amd ’s advice on how she incorporates beer and found a great YouTube tutorial on making foamy soap. A little M&P on the bottom for the glass.


oh and I bought a used bread rack for curing soap! Super excited about it. Ordered some trays (not baking sheets) to use with it. It’s going to be such an improvement.


----------



## Zing

Vicki C said:


> Yesterday I made beer soap to sell at the brewery where my son is part owner, and I’m pretty pleased with it! This is a porter, and I added a little vanilla, so I am counting on it darkening up a bit. I used @amd ’s advice on how she incorporates beer and found a great YouTube tutorial on making foamy soap. A little M&P on the bottom for the glass.
> View attachment 60544
> 
> oh and I bought a used bread rack for curing soap! Super excited about it. Ordered some trays (not baking sheets) to use with it. It’s going to be such an improvement.


That's incredible! And the "glass" just completely hits it out of the ballpark!


----------



## Vicki C

@Zing youre always so nice


----------



## KiwiMoose

Vicki C said:


> @Zing youre always so nice


Naughty but nice, eh @Zing?


----------



## Zing

KiwiMoose said:


> Naughty but nice, eh @Zing?


----------



## SoapLover1

I Love ALL your Soaps! I think the Beer & Mug is so creative; the Bats are too cute & The Swirls are Fantastic!  It’s the ones that didn’t go as planned that always turns out Great! Keep up the Great Work!


----------



## TashaBird

melonpan said:


> I joined yesterday too for the first time, and for the same reason! I was curious to see the recipe.
> So my soapy thing today is actually buying ingredients and brainstorming ideas!


Also, as much as I love the look of clear soap, I’ve not got too many ideas for how to use it. There’s sure to be a lot of inspiration in the group!!


----------



## violets2217

TashaBird said:


> Signed up for the soap club challenge for the first time. I wanted to see how their translucent recipe differed from the one I already had bought. Definitely worth the $12! Got too many projects going as is, so not likely to get to making it right away, or entering. But, it’s a fun group so far!


You almost got me to join this month...then I got distracted by DIYBATHANDBODY new pourable shampoo bar recipe (just an FYI, I just opened the recipe and it appears SCI is at a safe usage % now) ****50% off****!!! So maybe next month. I always love watching all their YouTube videos of their attempts!


----------



## linne1gi

I made salt bars with my new leaf mold - scented with essential oils: Lemon, Rosemary, Eucalyptus, Cinnamon Leaf, Clove.


----------



## MellonFriend

linne1gi said:


> I made salt bars with my new leaf mold - scented with essential oils: Lemon, Rosemary, Eucalyptus, Cinnamon Leaf, Clove.


Ooo very beachy. I like it!


----------



## linne1gi

MellonFriend said:


> Ooo very beachy. I like it!


Thank you!


----------



## Orebma

linne1gi said:


> I made salt bars with my new leaf mold - scented with essential oils: Lemon, Rosemary, Eucalyptus, Cinnamon Leaf, Clove.


Ooooh I love these!


----------



## linne1gi

Orebma said:


> Ooooh I love these!


Thanks, I do too,  this is a new recipe for me.


----------



## violets2217

I made more shampoo bars, trying out new pourable recipe.
 And a bar of my soap has rewarded me with a Godiva chocolate bar today. I work at a hotel and one of our regular guest that stay 5 nights out of the week for work always brings me some form of chocolate each time he checks in. He also each evening comes down for more hotel soap and towels. So yesterday when he checked in I gave him a bar of soap. Tonight he came for his towels and said that was the cleanest he’s ever been and he loved the smell and how soft it made his skin! He said I could make millions! Then he gave me more chocolate! Lol!
Yikes… as I finished typing this post he also came back to bring me his phone number… I’m not giving out soap any more!


----------



## KiwiMoose

violets2217 said:


> I made more shampoo bars, trying out new pourable recipe.
> And a bar of my soap has rewarded me with a Godiva chocolate bar today. I work at a hotel and one of our regular guest that stay 5 nights out of the week for work always brings me some form of chocolate each time he checks in. He also each evening comes down for more hotel soap and towels. So yesterday when he checked in I gave him a bar of soap. Tonight he came for his towels and said that was the cleanest he’s ever been and he loved the smell and how soft it made his skin! He said I could make millions! Then he gave me more chocolate! Lol!
> Yikes… as I finished typing this post he also came back to bring me his phone number… I’m not giving out soap any more!


Hmm - chocolates each time, coming down each night for more supplies... I think he already liked you and was making excuses to see you.  Then when you gave him the soap he thought he was IN! lol


----------



## violets2217

KiwiMoose said:


> Then when you gave him the soap he thought he was IN! lol


I've learned my lesson...


----------



## AliOop

Sorry, I should not have laughed... that can be very scary as a female working at night. Glad you are being careful!!


----------



## violets2217

AliOop said:


> Sorry, I should not have laughed... that can be very scary as a female working at night. Glad you are being careful!!


Oh I laughed! And I should have expected it...He lured me in to being friendly with chocolate! He is a very nice gentleman, otherwise I would not have shared my soap. But he has found an apartment so after this week I'll not need to hide from him.... but also... no more chocolate!


----------



## TashaBird

violets2217 said:


> You almost got me to join this month...then I got distracted by DIYBATHANDBODY new pourable shampoo bar recipe (just an FYI, I just opened the recipe and it appears SCI is at a safe usage % now) ****50% off****!!! So maybe next month. I always love watching all their YouTube videos of their attempts!


I was looking at that recipe too! I can’t wait to hear how you like it! Is the recipe %50 off?


----------



## violets2217

TashaBird said:


> I was looking at that recipe too! I can’t wait to hear how you like it! Is the recipe %50 off?


YEP! $5 I made it today before work.... It was definitely easier  to make than the pressed recipe but I had trouble pouring smoothly into the molds before it hardened up, so its not as pretty. I substituted a surfactant with a blend (of original ingredient) I had on hand...so that may be why, but I don't know. I've ordered the surfactant the recipe called for so, I'll see how my first trial bar treats my hair then probably play around some more!!! And It is about .30 cents cheaper to make per bar if I remember correctly. And I thought of you when I made them! I use the frangipani FO from Nurture Soap


----------



## Bubble Agent

linne1gi said:


> I made salt bars with my new leaf mold - scented with essential oils: Lemon, Rosemary, Eucalyptus, Cinnamon Leaf, Clove.



Nice! I have seen that mold on Etsy and put it in my wishlist, but it was great seing actual soap that had been made with it. Totally getting this one now


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Good Morning/ Day/ Evening wherever you are.  Well I'm so happy I got a big soap order yesterday from my dear friend' the soap weight was 13 lbs' wow! I paid for half the shipping cost from USPS.  Time to get busy on Holiday themed soap, I think I'll implement the Sept Soap Challenge W/ Holiday's in mind too. Make it a wonderfull Day everyone.


----------



## msunnerstood

All I wanted today was to make my labels for my Wizard of oz soaps. Sounds simple doesnt it? Yeah, no. I wanted shapes so I had to use the cricut, which was fine until it started cutting the words out even though I flattened the imagine. so off to youtube university to troubleshoot that, got that fixed then discovered my printer wouldnt load my glossy label paper. I had that printer almost totally taken apart when I happened upon a video that mentioned the "Manual Feeder"  never knew it had one. Finally got a page to load and my print came out ballooned. couldnt even read the words. An hour later, I figured out I had to turn the allow bleed setting off.

All day making one sheet of labels. I swear if I were rich Id have had them made.


----------



## linne1gi

msunnerstood said:


> All I wanted today was to make my labels for my Wizard of oz soaps. Sounds simple doesnt it? Yeah, no. I wanted shapes so I had to use the cricut, which was fine until it started cutting the words out even though I flattened the imagine. so off to youtube university to troubleshoot that, got that fixed then discovered my printer wouldnt load my glossy label paper. I had that printer almost totally taken apart when I happened upon a video that mentioned the "Manual Feeder"  never knew it had one. Finally got a page to load and my print came out ballooned. couldnt even read the words. An hour later, I figured out I had to turn the allow bleed setting off.
> 
> All day making one sheet of labels. I swear if I were rich Id have had them made.


Tomorrow will be better


----------



## Vicki C

msunnerstood said:


> All I wanted today was to make my labels for my Wizard of oz soaps. Sounds simple doesnt it? Yeah, no. I wanted shapes so I had to use the cricut, which was fine until it started cutting the words out even though I flattened the imagine. so off to youtube university to troubleshoot that, got that fixed then discovered my printer wouldnt load my glossy label paper. I had that printer almost totally taken apart when I happened upon a video that mentioned the "Manual Feeder"  never knew it had one. Finally got a page to load and my print came out ballooned. couldnt even read the words. An hour later, I figured out I had to turn the allow bleed setting off.
> 
> All day making one sheet of labels. I swear if I were rich Id have had them made.


Everything in your story sounds so familiar, I feel like all my projects go this way. My sister and I always quote this poem to each other, which is not quite what you were dealing with I know, but hopefully will make you smile!
PERSEVERANCE_
  Tony started bright and early, clearing up his room,
  Soon he found he had to stop and make a little broom;
  So then he went into the yard to get a little stick,
  But the garden needed weeding, so he set about it, quick!
  Then he found his wagon he intended to repair,
  So he went into the cellar for the hammer that was there;
  He'd just begun to build a box, when it was time for dinner;
  And that's why Tony's father called his son a "_good beginner_."


----------



## bookworm

I just cut some soap, I made vanilla oudh; sandalwood; pomegranate kiss;berry tangerine; lime and French pear. All new fragrances and they were so well behaved.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

violets2217 said:


> I made more shampoo bars, trying out new pourable recipe.
> And a bar of my soap has rewarded me with a Godiva chocolate bar today. I work at a hotel and one of our regular guest that stay 5 nights out of the week for work always brings me some form of chocolate each time he checks in. He also each evening comes down for more hotel soap and towels. So yesterday when he checked in I gave him a bar of soap. Tonight he came for his towels and said that was the cleanest he’s ever been and he loved the smell and how soft it made his skin! He said I could make millions! Then he gave me more chocolate! Lol!
> Yikes… as I finished typing this post he also came back to bring me his phone number… I’m not giving out soap any more!


Thats so funny & cute story.  I'd say he's " in to you" how can you ever look at him w/ a straight face again lol.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

So yesterday made my 1st soap in over a month' felt like it was forever. I made a mixture of different mint scents & it smells wonderful, in the soap recipe used coconut milk, goats milk & honey then kicked up the heat' lol  "what was i thinking? of course it over heated & cracked, the fisher doesn't look that deep fingers crossed it isn't.  As I designed this soap I had in mind trying to replicate a picture that reminds me of an experience from days of yesteryears for our Sept Soap Challenge' looking forward to cutting it' to see how close I got, this will be fun.  I may post a picture depending how it looks' the two colors morphed to baby poo' & throw up'  praying it morphs back to original colors it was intended, I'm remaining hopeful.  It smells great & will have nice bubbles so all is not lost.  I'll keep ya'll posted,
Thx for reading my post... .
Update: this soap should win "ugly duckling award' but on a positive note as expected it lathers & smells wonderful. It's name is " Bubble Mint" i'm leaving it in big blocks, the oval shape was left over that didn't fit in mold. ok w/ out further ado here it is. 
3rd & final update' show the bubbles...


----------



## Catscankim

Cut my line pour soaps...the lines are a little wonky (cause the mold slipped out of my hands). But I like them. I couldn't understand why the video did a gradient pour at the end...it might not have been her intention and completely planned that way, but for me it was because I was running out of white, which is. probably because I dropped the mold in the beginning. The scent is a 1/2 1/2 combo of Willow and Ivy from BB, and Champagne from NS. It smells so good!

I cut the one on the left regularly. Should be about 5oz after the cure. The rest of them I cut following @AliOop  instructions. Right now they are about 4.25oz. Not sure if I followed the instructions properly. I also ended up with lots of soap scraps. It's not as easy to cut as the videos portray. But I like the way the smaller ones fit in my hand. It usually takes quite a few showers until I like the regular cut ones.

My kitchen is a disaster right now because I decided to do some houseplant duties. Its a forest in here LOL. I have a plant problem, which I didn't realize how many i had until I gathered them all into one room. Tried to crop most of it out.


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken

bookworm said:


> I just cut some soap, I made vanilla oudh; sandalwood; pomegranate kiss;berry tangerine; lime and French pear. All new fragrances and they were so well behaved.
> 
> View attachment 60614
> View attachment 60614


This bar here makes me think of a roadrunner dashing along in front of a desert sunset


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I used my new mini slab mold for the first time today (5”x7”).  Had the soap all planned out for the test run of OT Peche de Vigne, then forgot to add the FO. I was making the soap while entertaining my nephew and SIL...  Not knowing how the FO behaves, I wanted to wait until the last possible moment.  Oh well.  I stuck with a linear drop swirl through the mold and then a swirled line pour on the top half.  The soap in the slab is two bars thick (4 bars in each layer).  No FO, so the soy wax base behaved extremely well.  I’m actually a little bit worried about how thin it was when I poured.  There are a lot of bubbles from pouring. I probably could have banged some of them out, but there was too much going on with people watching .


----------



## The_Phoenix

Vicki C said:


> Everything in your story sounds so familiar, I feel like all my projects go this way. My sister and I always quote this poem to each other, which is not quite what you were dealing with I know, but hopefully will make you smile!
> PERSEVERANCE_
> Tony started bright and early, clearing up his room,
> Soon he found he had to stop and make a little broom;
> So then he went into the yard to get a little stick,
> But the garden needed weeding, so he set about it, quick!
> Then he found his wagon he intended to repair,
> So he went into the cellar for the hammer that was there;
> He'd just begun to build a box, when it was time for dinner;
> And that's why Tony's father called his son a "_good beginner_."


This is exactly how I clean my house.


----------



## Catscankim

Me too lol


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Catscankim said:


> Cut my line pour soaps...the lines are a little wonky (cause the mold slipped out of my hands). But I like them. I couldn't understand why the video did a gradient pour at the end...it might not have been her intention and completely planned that way, but for me it was because I was running out of white, which is. probably because I dropped the mold in the beginning. The scent is a 1/2 1/2 combo of Willow and Ivy from BB, and Champagne from NS. It smells so good!
> 
> I cut the one on the left regularly. Should be about 5oz after the cure. The rest of them I cut following @AliOop  instructions. Right now they are about 4.25oz. Not sure if I followed the instructions properly. I also ended up with lots of soap scraps. It's not as easy to cut as the videos portray. But I like the way the smaller ones fit in my hand. It usually takes quite a few showers until I like the regular cut ones.
> 
> My kitchen is a disaster right now because I decided to do some houseplant duties. Its a forest in here LOL. I have a plant problem, which I didn't realize how many i had until I gathered them all into one room. Tried to crop most of it out.
> 
> View attachment 60619


Love your soap & the scent sounds like it would smell fantastic.



Mobjack Bay said:


> I used my new mini slab mold for the first time today (5”x7”).  Had the soap all planned out for the test run of OT Peche de Vigne, then forgot to add the FO. I was making the soap while entertaining my nephew and SIL...  Not knowing how the FO behaves, I wanted to wait until the last possible moment.  Oh well.  I stuck with a linear drop swirl through the mold and then a swirled line pour on the top half.  The soap in the slab is two bars thick (4 bars in each layer).  No FO, so the soy wax base behaved extremely well.  I’m actually a little bit worried about how thin it was when I poured.  There are a lot of bubbles from pouring. I probably could have banged some of them out, but there was too much going on with people watching .
> 
> View attachment 60624


Beautiful'


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Beautiful'


Thank you so much.   I was really flying by the seat of my pants, acting like I knew what I was doing because company was watching.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

@Peachy Clean Soap @Catscankim  Hey green team, nicely done!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Mobjack Bay said:


> @Peachy Clean Soap @Catscankim  Hey green team, nicely done!


thx so much' lol


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Hear is a soap I created back in 7-5-21 I used "Ginger Tea Water" & Coco De Coconut "sweetened c-milk". notice the bubbles which I think contributed to the bubbles.  I'm going for the wings design' or sunglass which ever you see' art is in the eyes of the beholder, as it's stated.  colors are Peacock' Full throttle' liquid red' coral' green' & TD.  scent is a combo of many but I think the ginger tea is ever so slightly detected.   I can't recall who suggested using Ginger tea for more bubbles' but I remember a few of you chimed in believing it does' so had to try' & I gotta agree.


----------



## TashaBird

Prepped FOURTEEN batches of soap! 8 pull throughs and 6 for 7.5lb mold. Whew! Very last ingredient perfectly measured all 14 portions. Then realized it was poly80 and not SL! 
 Well, better now than after a few failed soap! 
Tomorrow is a deep clean of the studio before the holiday soap making ensues.


----------



## Zing

No major soapiness to report today.  I did turn my curing soaps (simple pleasure).  We just got back from another trip to see my dad and sis.  So excited Sis is _finally_ using soap to _wash with_ (what a concept) instead of to decorate with.  Nice to re-visit old soaps.  Some scents have faded -- BUT the lather is awesome.  Long cures are awesometastic!
EDIT:  P.S. I checked my calendar and realized 2 soaps were cured so I boxed them.  I am absolutely thrilled to use again my all time favorite "Spring Clean" scented with rosemary/lemongrass!  Shower time, here I come!


----------



## Basil

AliOop said:


> Sorry, I should not have laughed... that can be very scary as a female working at night. Glad you are being careful!!


Yikes I laughed too but ditto


----------



## MellonFriend

TashaBird said:


> Prepped FOURTEEN batches of soap! 8 pull throughs and 6 for 7.5lb mold. Whew! Very last ingredient perfectly measured all 14 portions. Then realized it was poly80 and not SL!
> Well, better now than after a few failed soap!
> Tomorrow is a deep clean of the studio before the holiday soap making ensues.


Time to deep clean?! That looks pertty cleaned up to me!  I want all those containers!


----------



## Basil

msunnerstood said:


> All I wanted today was to make my labels for my Wizard of oz soaps. Sounds simple doesnt it? Yeah, no. I wanted shapes so I had to use the cricut, which was fine until it started cutting the words out even though I flattened the imagine. so off to youtube university to troubleshoot that, got that fixed then discovered my printer wouldnt load my glossy label paper. I had that printer almost totally taken apart when I happened upon a video that mentioned the "Manual Feeder"  never knew it had one. Finally got a page to load and my print came out ballooned. couldnt even read the words. An hour later, I figured out I had to turn the allow bleed setting off.
> 
> All day making one sheet of labels. I swear if I were rich Id have had them made.


I totally understand @msunnerstood !! I’ve been making labels with my cricut too and just today a friend and I were trying to do that with a label for her daughters baby shower. She’s giving some soap as gifts to the guests. It took us 4 hours to figure it out , mistakes all all! we just finished an hour ago!
ETA my daughter bought me a planner so I can organize better. I wrote in it “ plan a day for one label”


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Zing said:


> No major soapiness to report today.  I did turn my curing soaps (simple pleasure).  We just got back from another trip to see my dad and sis.  So excited Sis is _finally_ using soap to _wash with_ (what a concept) instead of to decorate with.  Nice to re-visit old soaps.  Some scents have faded -- BUT the lather is awesome.  Long cures are awesometastic!
> EDIT:  P.S. I checked my calendar and realized 2 soaps were cured so I boxed them.  I am absolutely thrilled to use again my all time favorite "Spring Clean" scented with rosemary/lemongrass!  Shower time, here I come!


 "AWSOMETASTIC" love that word you created' says it all.   Yes agree long cures are so "AWSOMETASTIC".


----------



## LynetteO

Bubble Agent said:


> Thank you, you`re so sweet It is fun when things go well! (and not so fun when they don`t, lol..)
> 
> This is my soapsy ting today...
> I got these tiny figurines that is for model trains. I wanted to have some for when I am taking pictures of my soaps when I get my blog up.
> 
> Yes, it is a bit of silly, but I want to do things my own way
> 
> View attachment 60476


I love soap art! How wonderful. I also ADORE ADORE  All things small. Inherited my grandmother’s hand made Knick Knack shelf that includes TREASURES.  Those  figurines fit into that category!


----------



## TashaBird

MellonFriend said:


> Time to deep clean?! That looks pertty cleaned up to me!  I want all those containers!


I’ve been building my stash for awhile.


----------



## LynetteO

My soapy experience began yesterday & due to fast trace & not pre-dispersing mica in oil beforehand I ended with a purple polka dot mess. Then when cutting, I had crumbles.  
Only good thing is found a tool I like to bevel  edges. Posted ugly photo elsewhere with question about CA.


----------



## Orebma

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> So yesterday made my 1st soap in over a month' felt like it was forever. I made a mixture of different mint scents & it smells wonderful, in the soap recipe used coconut milk, goats milk & honey then kicked up the heat' lol  "what was i thinking? of course it over heated & cracked, the fisher doesn't look that deep fingers crossed it isn't.  As I designed this soap I had in mind trying to replicate a picture that reminds me of an experience from days of yesteryears for our Sept Soap Challenge' looking forward to cutting it' to see how close I got, this will be fun.  I may post a picture depending how it looks' the two colors morphed to baby poo' & throw up'  praying it morphs back to original colors it was intended, I'm remaining hopeful.  It smells great & will have nice bubbles so all is not lost.  I'll keep ya'll posted,
> Thx for reading my post... .
> Update: this soap should win "ugly duckling award' but on a positive note as expected it lathers & smells wonderful. It's name is " Bubble Mint" i'm leaving it in big blocks, the oval shape was left over that didn't fit in mold. ok w/ out further ado here it is.
> 3rd & final update' show the bubbles...


Great bubbles!


----------



## Bubble Agent

LynetteO said:


> I love soap art! How wonderful. I also ADORE ADORE  All things small. Inherited my grandmother’s hand made Knick Knack shelf that includes TREASURES. Those  figurines fit into that category!



Thank you
Lucky you, how nice to get something so precious from your granny

I love anything miniature! I go gaga over anything that is made so tiny. _(I think I may have a problem, but let us not dwell on that for to long, OK??) _

My soapy thing for today is the same as @Zing and that is to  _go and sniff _  turn over my soaps. Usually I don`t have to do that, but I run out of space in my mesh curing baskets and had to put them on something that does not have holes.

And now I have to go and make dinner. _At least I can use my dish soap to wash the pots with afterwards. That is a soapy thing too, right?_


----------



## Orebma

Catscankim said:


> Cut my line pour soaps...the lines are a little wonky (cause the mold slipped out of my hands). But I like them. I couldn't understand why the video did a gradient pour at the end...it might not have been her intention and completely planned that way, but for me it was because I was running out of white, which is. probably because I dropped the mold in the beginning. The scent is a 1/2 1/2 combo of Willow and Ivy from BB, and Champagne from NS. It smells so good!
> 
> I cut the one on the left regularly. Should be about 5oz after the cure. The rest of them I cut following @AliOop  instructions. Right now they are about 4.25oz. Not sure if I followed the instructions properly. I also ended up with lots of soap scraps. It's not as easy to cut as the videos portray. But I like the way the smaller ones fit in my hand. It usually takes quite a few showers until I like the regular cut ones.
> 
> My kitchen is a disaster right now because I decided to do some houseplant duties. Its a forest in here LOL. I have a plant problem, which I didn't realize how many i had until I gathered them all into one room. Tried to crop most of it out.
> 
> View attachment 60619


I LOVE these!


----------



## Misschief

I'm in the process of making a batch of Patchouli Orange Soap, just waiting for they lye to cool.

ETA: and it's in the mold. Patchouli Orange with an Eggplant purple mica line.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Orebma said:


> Great bubbles!


Right' Thank Ü


----------



## Mobjack Bay

A real OT Peche de Vigne soap!  The FO smells wonderful, just like peach, and not overbearing at 5%.  I love the size of the mold, but need to get the hang of working within the “confined” area, especially with pipe dividers.  I made a bit of a mess with drips and drops, but I think it turned out okay.  The green will likely be a bit less olive if it morphs back to the planned color.


----------



## Soaplizard

Idk what I am doing (it wrote in kitten love) but I was trying to stamp my soap.


----------



## msunnerstood

Basil said:


> I totally understand @msunnerstood !! I’ve been making labels with my cricut too and just today a friend and I were trying to do that with a label for her daughters baby shower. She’s giving some soap as gifts to the guests. It took us 4 hours to figure it out , mistakes all all! we just finished an hour ago!
> ETA my daughter bought me a planner so I can organize better. I wrote in it “ plan a day for one label”



Finally got the labels down so I thought id try business cards. After 3 hours, I ordered them. 

Im going to stick to labels and other projects with the cricut.


----------



## MrsZ

I have a pot of IrishLass' Creamy Cocoa - Shea GLS covered and turning to paste right now. It was so easy to make! And much nicer in my opinion than my last batch of hot process LS. It was so hard to tell when it was done. 

I have to order a couple things before I dilute the GLS, but I couldn't wait to start the process. Thank you @IrishLass for sharing your recipe and technique!


----------



## maryloucb

Well I just had a total freaking disaster and of course it was with a double batch  I was trying to do a drop/hanger swirl and my brown was supposed to be a very dark brown, but it was like milk chocolate brown, so I tried to add more cocoa powder, and in the meantime the other 2 colors totally thickened up and it turned out to be a plop/hanger swirl, and I don't think it even swirled because it was so thick! So now it's a blobby mess that looks like a candy corn. Ugh. And this is why I should not attempt complicated designs and just stick with what I'm good at!


----------



## ScentimentallyYours

I cut the mantra swirl, my first, that I made last night. It is a lard and olive oil base with rose clay and white kaolin, plus TD. Unscented for my mom and fragrance sensitive friends.


----------



## AliOop

Made my first ever batch of foaming bath butter base, from the DIY Bath & Body recipe.  I've never made foaming sugar scrubs before, just emulsified ones, so this will be a first for me. Judging by how nice it felt during clean-up, I can already tell that I will love these! These will be part of the speaker's gift bag at our upcoming retreat.

I'm also in the process of making Cakes Vaisselle, or solid dish cakes, using Arienne Arsenault's YT recipe. I chose to make the one with just SCI, since I don't have SCS on hand. I was going to make the HumbleBee  & Me version by subbing in SCI instead of SCS; however, two of my tester friends now have allergy-type reactions to CapB, darn it... so SCI it is.

The dish cake mix is currently melting down in the handy mani-pedi wax melter that I inherited, and which I also used to melt all the ingredients for the foaming bath butter base. I love how quickly it melts things; how it is much lighter than any crock pot; and how easily it can be used in my soaping room (aka home office during the week). Beats dragging everything to the kitchen, for sure.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

MrsZ said:


> I have a pot of IrishLass' Creamy Cocoa - Shea GLS covered and turning to paste right now. It was so easy to make! And much nicer in my opinion than my last batch of hot process LS. It was so hard to tell when it was done.
> 
> I have to order a couple things before I dilute the GLS, but I couldn't wait to start the process. Thank you @IrishLass for sharing your recipe and technique!


Thanks for reporting on your liquid soap adventure! You put me one step closer to making liquid soap.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Mobjack Bay said:


> A real OT Peche de Vigne soap!  The FO smells wonderful, just like peach, and not overbearing at 5%.  I love the size of the mold, but need to get the hang of working within the “confined” area, especially with pipe dividers.  I made a bit of a mess with drips and drops, but I think it turned out okay.  The green will likely be a bit less olive if it morphs back to the planned color.
> 
> View attachment 60676


Oh my goodness thats beautiful!!!


----------



## MrsZ

ScentimentallyYours said:


> I cut the mantra swirl, my first, that I made last night. It is a lard and olive oil base with rose clay and white kaolin, plus TD. Unscented for my mom and fragrance sensitive friends.
> View attachment 60678


These are so pretty!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

ScentimentallyYours said:


> I cut the mantra swirl, my first, that I made last night. It is a lard and olive oil base with rose clay and white kaolin, plus TD. Unscented for my mom and fragrance sensitive friends.
> View attachment 60678


Thats Beautiful.


----------



## Misschief

AliOop said:


> Made my first ever batch of foaming bath butter base, from the DIY Bath & Body recipe.  I've never made foaming sugar scrubs before, just emulsified ones, so this will be a first for me. Judging by how nice it felt during clean-up, I can already tell that I will love these! These will be part of the speaker's gift bag at our upcoming retreat.



I have one friend won't use anything but the Foaming Bath Butter Body Wash; it's the only body wash that doesn't give her a rash. My daughter loves it and uses it as her shampoo. She likes it even better than the DIY shampoo bars.


----------



## AliOop

Misschief said:


> I have one friend won't use anything but the Foaming Bath Butter Body Wash; it's the only body wash that doesn't give her a rash. My daughter loves it and uses it as her shampoo. She likes it even better than the DIY shampoo bars.


That's great to hear! After I make the sugar scrubs using 300g of the base, I planned to use the remaining 200g to make a couple of different small batches of the face cleanser.

For your daughter's shampoo, do you start with the Foaming Bath Butter Base, or the Foaming Mud Bath, Cleanser, & Facial Mask base? I only saw a shampoo recommendation for the mud recipe. If you can share any tips on using either as a shampoo base, that would be wonderful.


----------



## Misschief

AliOop said:


> That's great to hear! After I make the sugar scrubs using 300g of the base, I planned to use the remaining 200g to make a couple of different small batches of the face cleanser.
> 
> For your daughter's shampoo, do you start with the Foaming Bath Butter Base, or the Foaming Mud Bath, Cleanser, & Facial Mask base? I only saw a shampoo recommendation for the mud recipe. If you can share any tips on using either as a shampoo base, that would be wonderful.


The Foaming Bath Butter Base: I only did it as the whipped cleanser, as per the recipe. Whipped with the carrier oil (jojoba is my oil of choice) and the FO. She loves it! Which reminds me that I should probably make some more before we head to the Island later this month. I didn't start out making it as a shampoo but it's the right pH and I told her that. She tried it and loved it!


----------



## AliOop

@Misschief thank you, I will try that, as it sounds almost like a combined shampoo and conditioner - which my dry hair would love.


----------



## TashaBird

It’s SOAPtember!


----------



## Kari Howie

I haven’t done anything soapy in ages except plan a Sailor Moon soap for my daughter’s friend. Our dishwasher started sneakily leaking which we discovered a couple weeks ago. My husband has been trying to find the source of the leak ever since and has tools everywhere, the dishwasher pulled out, fans running to dry up the waterlogged cabinetry, rags everywhere acting like sandbags to stem the tide.  You get the picture; I can’t work around that mess. So my Sailor Moon idea is to make a grey and white moon in a tube, a cat from a cat mold I have, but never used yet, and put the cat on the ground looking up at the moon. The sky will be a “Starry Night” kind of ITP. It’s a very ambitious design that may be beyond my rusty skills.


----------



## bookworm

I am trying to make space. 
My daughter told me someone close by was destashing and selling some botanicals : rosebuds; chamomile petals; calendula. So I told her the price looked good, to please collect. 
Walked in after work and see this large box of items : a 500g each bag of calendula; hibiscus and chamomile - at most only 1/5 used from each bag. Unopened 500g bags of organic beetroot powder and Spirulina powder. Unopened bag of rose buds 250g.
A half used bag of Spirulina powder.
I am just amazed and overwhelmed tbh.

Now what to do with it all?
I already have some botanicals.

I successfully store dried herbs and spices in the freezer. I'm wondering if I can do this with all this stuff?


----------



## Vicki C

I finally got my etsy site up and spent the next six hours staring to see if I had any sales. I didn’t.
but luckily I had a project to distract me,  I’m working on a large order for a friend who is giving bars to all her clients. She wants natural colorants so I am using gromwell for one of the designs. I love this colorant. The blue is gorgeous, I expect it to turn purple. I’ll show the cut tomorrow. Before and after the addition of lye below.


----------



## Catscankim

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Hear is a soap I created back in 7-5-21 I used "Ginger Tea Water" & Coco De Coconut "sweetened c-milk". notice the bubbles which I think contributed to the bubbles.  I'm going for the wings design' or sunglass which ever you see' art is in the eyes of the beholder, as it's stated.  colors are Peacock' Full throttle' liquid red' coral' green' & TD.  scent is a combo of many but I think the ginger tea is ever so slightly detected.   I can't recall who suggested using Ginger tea for more bubbles' but I remember a few of you chimed in believing it does' so had to try' & I gotta agree.


What is c milk? Sweetened condensed milk? If so, how do you use that in soap? I never thought of that


----------



## KiwiMoose

ScentimentallyYours said:


> I cut the mantra swirl, my first, that I made last night. It is a lard and olive oil base with rose clay and white kaolin, plus TD. Unscented for my mom and fragrance sensitive friends.
> View attachment 60678


Gorgeous!  Tell me more - is it done in a slab mold? Or in the that mold behind the soap there?  I want to try!


----------



## AliOop

bookworm said:


> I am trying to make space.
> My daughter told me someone close by was destashing and selling some botanicals : rosebuds; chamomile petals; calendula. So I told her the price looked good, to please collect.
> Walked in after work and see this large box of items : a 500g each bag of calendula; hibiscus and chamomile - at most only 1/5 used from each bag. Unopened 500g bags of organic beetroot powder and Spirulina powder. Unopened bag of rose buds 250g.
> A half used bag of Spirulina powder.
> I am just amazed and overwhelmed tbh.
> 
> Now what to do with it all?
> I already have some botanicals.
> 
> I successfully store dried herbs and spices in the freezer. I'm wondering if I can do this with all this stuff?


If you lived in the US, I'd buy some from you. Maybe other soapers in Oz will take some off your hands?


----------



## maryloucb

Ok, I may have freaked out prematurely. My candy corn blob swirl actually looks pretty good!


----------



## Zing

I wrapped and labeled a special order for a friend who bought a loaf.  Also, Mrs. Zing goes camping this weekend with her homies and I wrapped and labeled some gifts for them as well.  Completely bonkers day at work so am desperately keeping my hands busy to distract myself.  Wine helps too.



maryloucb said:


> Ok, I may have freaked out prematurely. My candy corn blob swirl actually looks pretty good!View attachment 60700


Heck yeah it looks good!  Hot fudge hot caramel sundae anyone?!


----------



## AliOop

Zing said:


> Heck yeah it looks good!  Hot fudge hot caramel sundae anyone?!


Ditto! those look delicious @maryloucb !!


----------



## Ford

Built some new molds. 3x4.25x16, 6x4.25x16.
Getting 12, 1.25 thick bars from each loaf.
Always smushing tops with my old ones. 


Thanks for looking.


----------



## Whillow

Mobjack Bay said:


> A real OT Peche de Vigne soap!  The FO smells wonderful, just like peach, and not overbearing at 5%.  I love the size of the mold, but need to get the hang of working within the “confined” area, especially with pipe dividers.  I made a bit of a mess with drips and drops, but I think it turned out okay.  The green will likely be a bit less olive if it morphs back to the planned color.
> 
> View attachment 60676


This is beautiful.  I would love to know what colour mica you used for the pink.  I am having a very hard time finding a beautiful pink like this.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Baking a cake (right now in the oven), I'm a bit worried that the fatty acid profile might be a bit unbalanced, and also that I missed a great opportunity to practice swirling (drop swirl, ombré, spoon swirl)


----------



## ScentimentallyYours

KiwiMoose said:


> Gorgeous!  Tell me more - is it done in a slab mold? Or in the that mold behind the soap there?  I want to try!


I made it in a log mold I bought on Amazon. I used only two of the 3 dividers. This set up gave me three equal sections to pour soap batter. The swirl was done with the fat end of a chopstick in a figure 8 pattern, but it reminds me of the really loopy Ls I used to scrawl down the side of my notebooks when I was bored in class.  . I think it’s important to use a fatter tool for the swirl to get the soap to move well. My swirls were about an inch apart and the loops were about an inch wide, almost a circle on each side.  There is an illustration of the swirl in this NZ soapers blog.  The mantra bars are cut horizontally. With this 10” mold I cut two layers of five bars and used the top layer to cut guest soap.  Each bar is 2.75” long x 2” tall x 1” thick. The bars are a little smaller than my usual bars, but they fit very nicely in the hand!


----------



## [email protected] moon

Made this.  Scented with Solstice Of Winter Fragrance from Save on Scents


----------



## KiwiMoose

ResolvableOwl said:


> Baking a cake (right now in the oven), I'm a bit worried that the fatty acid profile might be a bit unbalanced, and also that I missed a great opportunity to practice swirling (drop swirl, ombré, spoon swirl)


Yeah but at least you're onto the CPOPping method.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Whillow said:


> This is beautiful.  I would love to know what colour mica you used for the pink.  I am having a very hard time finding a beautiful pink like this.


Thank you!  For 160 g of batter, I used 1/4 tsp Nurture’s *Amaranth Pink* mixed with a pinch (1/32 tsp?) of their *Orange Vibrance *and some *Glamour Pink* from Micas and More to get the darkest pink. I can’t tell you exactly how much of the Glamour Pink I used because I adjusted by eye. It was close to what I used for the orange. For a lighter pink I started with 1/8 tsp of Amaranth Pink for the same amount of soap, less of the orange and added some TD, but none of the Glamour Pink. When I realized that I needed a little more pink soap I mixed the last bits of mica from the mixing cups into batter and added additional TD to get the lightest shade of pink.

P.S. I also really like Nurture’s Love Song.


----------



## dibbles

I did my first woodgrain pour. It's been on the soap bucket list for a few years, so it was time to give it a go. I started pouring at very thin trace, thinking it would be better when the batter got thicker toward the end. It didn't get thicker so at this point I'm just hoping my colors aren't completely muddled.  My other learning - I split off too much of the batter for the colors - I should have had more base. It was fun though!


----------



## Vicki C

Here’s the cut of the gromwell infused OO lavender soap I made yesterday. Love these colors.


----------



## dibbles

That is gorgeous @Vicki C! Beautiful colors and perfect swirls!


----------



## AliOop

Wrapped and labeled the soaps for the retreat next week.


----------



## Vicki C

dibbles said:


> That is gorgeous @Vicki C! Beautiful colors and perfect swirls!


Thank you! I was unsure about the hanger swirl when I was making it (too much? not enough?) but I like how it turned out.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Vicki C said:


> Thank you! I was unsure about the hanger swirl when I was making it (too much? not enough?) but I like how it turned out.


Yes - perfect!


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Soapy only in the sense that I used up the remainders of my cocoa butter for this … Yesterday, I had my probably longest chocolate making session ever. Oof. More than two hours of constant weighing, stirring, measuring temps, panicking to not exceed 32°C, scraping out the pot, rattling moulds, cleaning the tools, licking fingers etc.

And all this knowing that not a single bar of chocolate of this campaign will be enjoyable – It's kind of an assembly kit, with ingredients pre-dispersed into cocoa butter for quick combination into proper chocolate of various composition.
All in all I'm quite happy how everything turned out. Only one bar has settled in a problematic way, but everything will be molten up again anyway. Everything is so easy, now that all the annoying steps are done.


 Left to right/bottom: concentrates of cocoa, milk powder, powdered sugar, carob.


 Beautiful swirls to look at, but chocolatier's nightmare: fat bloom (temps were probably 1°C too low when I poured, and/or the spatula wasn't clean).

In the end, I treated myself to the remainders dispersed into hot milk for the probably best hot chocolate of my life, lol. Now I can start composing chocolate again, and I eventually have the space left for ordering more cocoa butter!


----------



## Whillow

Mobjack Bay said:


> Thank you!  For 160 g of batter, I used 1/4 tsp Nurture’s *Amaranth Pink* mixed with a pinch (1/32 tsp?) of their *Orange Vibrance *and some *Glamour Pink* from Micas and More to get the darkest pink. I can’t tell you exactly how much of the Glamour Pink I used because I adjusted by eye. It was close to what I used for the orange. For a lighter pink I started with 1/8 tsp of Amaranth Pink for the same amount of soap, less of the orange and added some TD, but none of the Glamour Pink. When I realized that I needed a little more pink soap I mixed the last bits of mica from the mixing cups into batter and added additional TD to get the lightest shade of pink.
> 
> P.S. I also really like Nurture’s Love Song.



Thank you so much.  That helps immensely.


----------



## MrsZ

I didn't saponify anything, so I guess not actually soapy. But I made some test batches of deodorant and lip balm. Going to make a couple small bottles of lotion as well.


----------



## MrsZ

I didn't make lotion today after all, but I made conditioner bars from the DIY Bath and Body recipe. They are hardening right now.


----------



## Andy7891

Made a salt bar for the first time. Found the recipe in the recipes section of the website. yay!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Catscankim said:


> What is c milk? Sweetened condensed milk? If so, how do you use that in soap? I never thought of that


Oh C- milk is short for Coconut Milk' " this brand of coconut milk is sweetened, yes the texture / consistency is similar to condensed milk.  
update: I add it to my fats before lye. .


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

AliOop said:


> Wrapped and labeled the soaps for the retreat next week.


AliOop I love your soap wrapping' simply elegant' very pretty. 



ResolvableOwl said:


> Soapy only in the sense that I used up the remainders of my cocoa butter for this … Yesterday, I had my probably longest chocolate making session ever. Oof. More than two hours of constant weighing, stirring, measuring temps, panicking to not exceed 32°C, scraping out the pot, rattling moulds, cleaning the tools, licking fingers etc.
> 
> And all this knowing that not a single bar of chocolate of this campaign will be enjoyable – It's kind of an assembly kit, with ingredients pre-dispersed into cocoa butter for quick combination into proper chocolate of various composition.
> All in all I'm quite happy how everything turned out. Only one bar has settled in a problematic way, but everything will be molten up again anyway. Everything is so easy, now that all the annoying steps are done.
> 
> View attachment 60722
> Left to right/bottom: concentrates of cocoa, milk powder, powdered sugar, carob.
> 
> View attachment 60723
> Beautiful swirls to look at, but chocolatier's nightmare: fat bloom (temps were probably 1°C too low when I poured, and/or the spatula wasn't clean).
> 
> In the end, I treated myself to the remainders dispersed into hot milk for the probably best hot chocolate of my life, lol. Now I can start composing chocolate again, and I eventually have the space left for ordering more cocoa butter!


Looks Yummy.


----------



## AliOop

Thanks, @Peachy Clean Soap, the bags were from Amazon and I do love them. I ordered the labels from OnlineLabels.com and have to say that I'm very happy with them.


----------



## TashaBird

I’ve had this idea for weeks. It seemed kind of impossible. If I was gonna do it at all, I was going to do it big! That’s the only way it’ll be worth the work. So I made the main embeds, similar to my Soapsquatch (yeti) soap. They turned out decent on the first try, which is HUGE! A win for my new soap dough recipe!! I had to scrounge for enough soap dough to make all the trees I was hoping for. But I had it! Then, without too high hopes I made the two Santa hat embeds. I trimmed the top off the yetis head and put the hat on. They're drying and hardening now. If I can put this whole thing together it’ll be SO fun!!! They make me giggle! 
All embeds are 18”!! 
Wish me luck tomorrow, I’m gonna need it!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

AliOop said:


> Thanks, @Peachy Clean Soap, the bags were from Amazon and I do love them. I ordered the labels from OnlineLabels.com and have to say that I'm very happy with them.


Thank you' . your labels are similar to one of  mine  I print my own on Avery Label thats self adhesive too.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Vicki C said:


> Here’s the cut of the gromwell infused OO lavender soap I made yesterday. Love these colors.
> View attachment 60719


So  Pretty


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Steric Spots or Air Bubbles? for the longest time' i'd have soap that appears to have steric spots' Day before yesterday I thought I'd try to cut the last few bars of soap w/ a butcher knife as a test to see if the steric spots are air bubbles? much to my delight & new found knowledge the micro steric spots are air bubbles created by the guitar string. Now that problem is taken care of' but now a new one arises ' I cant cut a straight line to save my A__. lol 
I'm Asking for help' What do Ya'll use to cut your soap?.  the guitar string I use in my soap cutter  is a size D.


----------



## dibbles

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> What do Ya'll use to cut your soap?.


I can’t cut a straight bar either. I use a wire cutter and plane if needed.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

dibbles said:


> I can’t cut a straight bar either. I use a wire cutter and plane if needed.


What kind of wire do you use?


----------



## ScentimentallyYours

TashaBird said:


> I’ve had this idea for weeks. It seemed kind of impossible. If I was gonna do it at all, I was going to do it big! That’s the only way it’ll be worth the work. So I made the main embeds, similar to my Soapsquatch (yeti) soap. They turned out decent on the first try, which is HUGE! A win for my new soap dough recipe!! I had to scrounge for enough soap dough to make all the trees I was hoping for. But I had it! Then, without too high hopes I made the two Santa hat embeds. I trimmed the top off the yetis head and put the hat on. They're drying and hardening now. If I can put this whole thing together it’ll be SO fun!!! They make me giggle!
> All embeds are 18”!!
> Wish me luck tomorrow, I’m gonna need it!





Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Steric Spots or Air Bubbles? for the longest time' i'd have soap that appears to have steric spots' Day before yesterday I thought I'd try to cut the last few bars of soap w/ a butcher knife as a test to see if the steric spots are air bubbles? much to my delight & new found knowledge the micro steric spots are air bubbles created by the guitar string. Now that problem is taken care of' but now a new one arises ' I cant cut a straight line to save my A__. lol
> I'm Asking for help' What do Ya'll use to cut your soap?.  the guitar string I use in my soap cutter  is a size D.


Do you mean it’s a D string on a guitar?  I cut two batches of soap with a wire cutter and ended up with terrible “stearic” bumps all over the soap bars. Bought a planer to get rid of them. The best easy/cheap tool for cutting with a mitre box as a guide is an 8-12 inch drywall tool like this one.  The blade is thin and straight, no v shape like a knife. It can leave drag marks, but they are easier to buff out than the spots.  spritzing the blade with 91% alcohol helps the blade slip through the soap and minimize drag marks. You could wipe alcohol on both sides of the blade instead, which would keep it clean for each cut. I really liked the wire cutter until it broke. Hated the bumps on the surface of the bars.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

ScentimentallyYours said:


> Do you mean it’s a D string on a guitar?  I cut two batches of soap with a wire cutter and ended up with terrible spots all over the soap bars. Bought a planer to get rid of them. The best easy/cheap tool for cutting with a mitre box as a guide is an 8-12 inch drywall tool like this one.  The blade is thin and straight, no v shape like a knife. It can leave drag marks, but they are easier to buff out than the spots.  spritzing the blade with 91% alcohol helps the blade slip through the soap and minimize drag marks. You could wipe alcohol on both sides of the blade instead, which would keep it clean for each cut. I really liked the wire cutter until it broke. Hated the bumps on the surface of the bars.


Yes on my wire cutter I use a guitar string size D maybe I'll try another type of wire I read in the search moments ago an electric guitar string in size 022 rogue is the brand. sounds like a good one.
right the knife did leave drag marks not bad though' i'll remember to sprits the knife w/  alcohol next time,  I have a plainer but its extra work' shaves off to much from the bar. Oh I took a snapshot of your drywall tool' if all else fails ill pick one up. Thx for your advise .


----------



## dibbles

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> What kind of wire do you use?


It’s a metal guitar string. G I think.


----------



## KiwiMoose

I made rose geranium confetti soap today.  Man - that stuff is STRONG!  The whole house smells like rose geranium when you walk in the door.  It's a 'cosmetic grade' EO ( so just smell and no therapeutic value) and it soaps sooooo well, very slow moving.  I'm gonna order me some more!


----------



## KiwiMoose

dibbles said:


> It’s a metal guitar string. G I think.


A G string is something else entirely in NZ!


----------



## Babyshoes

KiwiMoose said:


> A G string is something else entirely in NZ!



And in the UK!


----------



## Vicki C

TashaBird said:


> I’ve had this idea for weeks. It seemed kind of impossible. If I was gonna do it at all, I was going to do it big! That’s the only way it’ll be worth the work. So I made the main embeds, similar to my Soapsquatch (yeti) soap. They turned out decent on the first try, which is HUGE! A win for my new soap dough recipe!! I had to scrounge for enough soap dough to make all the trees I was hoping for. But I had it! Then, without too high hopes I made the two Santa hat embeds. I trimmed the top off the yetis head and put the hat on. They're drying and hardening now. If I can put this whole thing together it’ll be SO fun!!! They make me giggle!
> All embeds are 18”!!
> Wish me luck tomorrow, I’m gonna need it!


That’s going to be a big seller! Really cute.


----------



## earlene

We also have the 'other' G-string in the US, but to a Guitarist, the G-String is the 3rd string and is notorious for going out of tune.  It can be a wound string or a plain steel string.  I would guess that the plain steel would be better for cutting soap than the wound string, but I don't know as I have never really looked into using one or the other.









						Is a Wound G String or Wound 3rd String Right For Your Electric Guitar? | Stringjoy
					

Wound G strings—or wound 3rd strings—used to be in nearly every electric guitar string set available, but not so much these days. Why is that, and what can a wound g string do for you that a plain string can't?




					stringjoy.com


----------



## dibbles

KiwiMoose said:


> A G string is something else entirely in NZ!


I know, here too.


----------



## ttc

Mini soaps for mini friends! I used fragrances that I aren't so foodie. I'm working on one more to complete a set. To be continued...


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> save my A__. lol
> I'm Asking for help' What do Ya'll use to cut your soap?.  the guitar string I use in my soap cutter  is a size D.


Yes, better save all the A's and D's (and G's) for proper instruments!  
Just checked the tuning of my brand new second-hand cheese cutter, it's a C2 with a tone colour reminiscent of koto or banjo. Anyone know how to tune it? (just in case cheese cutter ensembles will be a thing again, after the pandemic )


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

dibbles said:


> It’s a metal guitar string. G I think.


Ok Thank you. I just replaced it w/ another string .4 mm i think' i need go look. fingers crossed it behaves well if not i'll try the G string.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

earlene said:


> We also have the 'other' G-string in the US, but to a Guitarist, the G-String is the 3rd string and is notorious for going out of tune.  It can be a wound string or a plain steel string.  I would guess that the plain steel would be better for cutting soap than the wound string, but I don't know as I have never really looked into using one or the other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is a Wound G String or Wound 3rd String Right For Your Electric Guitar? | Stringjoy
> 
> 
> Wound G strings—or wound 3rd strings—used to be in nearly every electric guitar string set available, but not so much these days. Why is that, and what can a wound g string do for you that a plain string can't?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stringjoy.com


Thank you Dear


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

ResolvableOwl said:


> Yes, better save all the A's and D's (and G's) for proper instruments!
> Just checked the tuning of my brand new second-hand cheese cutter, it's a C2 with a tone colour reminiscent of koto or banjo. Anyone know how to tune it? (just in case cheese cutter ensembles will be a thing again, after the pandemic )


'


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

KiwiMoose said:


> A G string is something else entirely in NZ!


Makes me think of a song' its all about the " Base"


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

KiwiMoose said:


> I made rose geranium confetti soap today.  Man - that stuff is STRONG!  The whole house smells like rose geranium when you walk in the door.  It's a 'cosmetic grade' EO ( so just smell and no therapeutic value) and it soaps sooooo well, very slow moving.  I'm gonna order me some more!
> View attachment 60742


Beautiful . I made some geranium soap back in 11-20-20 its wrapped & It still smells wonderful.


----------



## AliOop

@Peachy Clean Soap Yes, your 022 steel guitar string is another name for the "G" string on a steel-string guitar. You definitely want the non-wound type. Here is a great US source for ordering them online; fast delivery and cheap shipping.

@KiwiMoose and @Babyshoes what naughty girls you are!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

AliOop said:


> @Peachy Clean Soap Yes, your 022 steel guitar string is another name for the "G" string on a steel-string guitar. You definitely want the non-wound type. Here is a great US source for ordering them online; fast delivery and cheap shipping.
> 
> @KiwiMoose and @Babyshoes what naughty girls you are!


Thank you Dear' appreciate it.  Update: wow thats a great price'


----------



## TashaBird

Really hoping it goes together smooth. Going to try to take my time as much as I can. Had a dream about how to fill the gaps under his legs. (Problem solving dreams=tired) Going to patch the ends of the embeds w soap dough, then use a squeeze bottle to fill the crotch. Last try I forgot half of my FO because I was so caught up in construction. Hope hope hoping my little hats stay put and look like some version of this. Hat should look a wee bit bigger.


----------



## TashaBird

Melted and divided oils, mixed and divided lye, mixed 3 colors for each of the 3 layers I have planned. Bottom two will be ITPS, which I love! And which is easy-ish, needed for placing the embeds. Hoping to shape or scrape a mountainous back ground. May try a snow cap, haven’t decided yet. Weighed FO and had to add a little Comfort & Joy to mostly Autumn Equinox (from NS). I think they’re close enough they’ll go together ok. Hopefully!!!
Maybe going to wait until I’m fresh in the morning to make. 
Mind blowing life changing revelation of the day! I only today learned the oz on FO are by weight!!! This has been a point of frustration for me since I started using FO!!! Stupid American measurements.  My life just got easier!


----------



## Orebma

I made my first Coffee Soap - well Coffee and Cream actually because I'm trying to learn different colouring techniques along the way - so happy! I used Elly's Everyday's recipe


----------



## LynetteO

I found a recipe online for solid sugar scrub cubes calling for hand made soap, glycerin, olive oil, & sugar. So fun so easy.


----------



## LynetteO

Orebma said:


> I made my first Coffee Soap - well Coffee and Cream actually because I'm trying to learn different colouring techniques along the way - so happy! I used Elly's Everyday's recipe


Let me know how you like it? I saved the recipe but a tad scared to use 30% CO if I’m not mistaken. I’m ITCHING to make a coffee  BAD!


----------



## John Harris

Well, I finally made my Sandalwood ITP swirl this evening.  First time using the FO so I had no idea what to expect.  It started off well, and I thought, "Oh great!  This one's is going to be easy!" But it got nasty in the end.  Trace was holding off well, but then after a while it came on with a vengeance. Went to thick trace before I had time to pour.

I used a brown mica for the pot color - again first time using it.  I thought I would just put in a little to start. That "little" colored the whole 12 pound batch a very dark brown! NOT what I was looking for.  I then used paprika and turmeric for the accent colors.  They were very nice!

I can see it takes experience to know how to deal with this stuff.  You all must have made tons of mistakes before you got to be the masters that you are?

Below are some pics I took in the course of the evening.

1. The hungry mouth waiting to be filled.
2. My Secret Ingredient.   ( Saint Joseph Oil - Saint Joseph's Oratory of MountRoyal )
3. The colorants.
4. The Sandalwood FO.
5. Heaven knows what this will finally be.
6. In the Heat Sarcophagus .


----------



## MellonFriend

I'm just curious, @John Harris why you make such large batches when you are still testing technique?  I hope I don't come across as offensive, I'm truly just curious. 

I can't wait to see the bars cut.  They might turn out better than you think!


----------



## John Harris

MellonFriend said:


> I'm just curious, @John Harris why you make such large batches when you are still testing technique?  I hope I don't come across as offensive, I'm truly just curious.
> 
> I can't wait to see the bars cut.  They might turn out better than you think!


I guess I am ever the optimist?  My mold is easily adaptible to smaller batches so it is just plain dumb to do what I did.  Part of the learning process, I guess.  I'll do better next time! (Maybe)

I'm used to making huge uncolored batches.  I have two wooden slab molds that make 120 bars each.  The only variation was the scent.  This coloring stuff is totally new to me.  I have to force myself to cut way back.  How many bars would you call an experimental batch?

BTW...  Thanks for taking the time to comment!


----------



## lenarenee

John Harris said:


> I used a brown mica for the pot color - again first time using it.  I thought I would just put in a little to start. That "little" colored the whole 12 pound batch a very dark brown! NOT what I was looking for.  I then used paprika and turmeric for the accent colors.  They were very nice!
> 
> I can see it takes experience to know how to deal with this stuff.  You all must have made tons of mistakes before you got to be the masters that you are?



I can't wait to see the cut pictures!  

As for an experimental batch; will you be using color _and_ fragrance?  If the fragrance is in small 1 or 2 ounce bottles (or metric equivalent) , then I'd think about matching the fo percentage to the amount of oils.  Generally speaking (check the IFRA usage rate) 1 ounce per lb of oils.    However, that being said, I find 1 lb batches to be awkward in the mold as it's just too constrictive; the batter/swirl really can't flow.  

Now that you've had your first color experience using mica mixed in oil, you may understand why so many of us like to just throw dry mica into the batter, stir and add more it needed!  I do always blast for a second or two with a sb because it makes a difference in the color dispersal. Keep in mind my biggest batch is 10 lbs, so when you make 120 bars - you'll need a few more seconds.


----------



## Tara_H

John Harris said:


> How many bars would you call an experimental batch?


The mould I started with gives me 12-16 depending on how I cut it, and I find that far too many for experimenting! I scaled back to a mould which holds about 550g batter (not oils weight) but that was a square mould which I find awkward to cut into nice sized bars.  My last two batches were in a T&S mould I made myself which gives 4 good sized bars, and I'm very happy with that size for playing around/testing.  Of course as @lenarenee says, not all designs will work well in a mould that small...


----------



## Babyshoes

My smallest mould gives me 5 bars, and is about the right size to test a sample size bottle of fragrance/essential oil.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I routinely make 4-9 bars per batch.  In addition to the challenges of creating designs with the confines of a small mold, splits of colors get very small and the molds lose heat fast, especially if the recipe is low on CO or doesn’t include FOs or sugars that will accelerate/heat.


----------



## John Harris

lenarenee said:


> I can't wait to see the cut pictures!
> 
> As for an experimental batch; will you be using color _and_ fragrance?
> 
> I find 1 lb batches to be awkward in the mold as it's just too constrictive; the batter/swirl really can't flow.
> 
> Now that you've had your first color experience using mica mixed in oil, you may understand why so many of us like to just throw dry mica into the batter, stir and add more it needed!  I do always blast for a second or two with a sb because it makes a difference in the color dispersal. Keep in mind my biggest batch is 10 lbs, so when you make 120 bars - you'll need a few more seconds.



I would be experimenting with color and fragrance, yes. And my 40 bar mold is scalable down to 4 bars, though that would be a tight working space. I have to say I was stunned to see how dark the brown mica made my pot contents. I really didn't use that much! That's where an experiment would have been helpful.
As for the FO, I had heard that it was good to wait til light trace before pouring as that would give you a better swirl, so I started coloring at light trace - which was a mistake for that FO. It took its time going to light trace, but once it started tracing, it moved quickly, which is something else that would have been good to know.

BTW, it has been many years since I used the 120 bar molds.  Old age has slowed me down considerably.


----------



## TashaBird

Is there a dirty of soap making? I feel like I should make some sort of offering.


----------



## MellonFriend

John Harris said:


> I guess I am ever the optimist?  My mold is easily adaptible to smaller batches so it is just plain dumb to do what I did.  Part of the learning process, I guess.  I'll do better next time! (Maybe)
> 
> I'm used to making huge uncolored batches.  I have two wooden slab molds that make 120 bars each.  The only variation was the scent.  This coloring stuff is totally new to me.  I have to force myself to cut way back.  How many bars would you call an experimental batch?
> 
> BTW...  Thanks for taking the time to comment!


You're welcome!
The first batch of soap I made, "accidentally" made way to many bars.   I've settled into doing around 1.5-2 pound batches that yield me around six-ten bars in a mold that is 17cm by 15cm.  Sorry about my mix of customary and metric.


----------



## Misschief

TashaBird said:


> Is there a dirty of soap making? I feel like I should make some sort of offering.


Did you mean deity?









						Saint Florian - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I played around with oxides and some new FOs last night and this morning.  For last night’s soap I used BB’s Fierce type for my BIL that likes cologne-type FOs.  I also added a little bergamot EO to that one. The FO discolors to mauve or purple so it will be interesting to see if I pulled off a compensating color scheme.  This morning‘s soaps were my first attempts at tiger stripes, or close.  I made one with NS Somali Soul, which I’ve used before, and the other with BB’s Tobacco and Bay Leaf, which is new to me.  I’m not sure if I will leave the little swirlies on the top, but who can resist…


----------



## violets2217

Kinda planning my next soap… Honey and Hemp. 
Want to try out my new acrylic scraping tools. So I’m thinking 3 layers of a golden-tan-honey variety. A little strip of bubble wrap on top for the honeycomb effect and I’m thinking the leftover from scraping will be used for some piping. 
Figuring out what I need and placing my orders. Got my mica and FO from Nurture-I always get so excited placing an order there. Then after a google search found makyourown.buzz for Hemp oil and was slightly disappointed when I paid through PayPal and discovered it was WSP! Not that I don’t like WSP, but now I’ve realized I won’t be making this soap for a while… assuming they are as slow as WSP.


----------



## AliOop

@Mobjack Bay my vote is... keep the swirlies! 

@violets2217 yes, WSP bought MakeYourOwn, which had previously purchased SaveOnCitric and ChemistryConnection. So all three places (which I loved!) are now operated by WSP.    They weren't particular fast before, but my most recent order from MYO took 7 weeks to arrive. Only 5 days of that was shipping time.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I just checked on my WSP order and the estimated shipping date is 9/21.  Darn!  I really need the deoderized cocoa butter wafers I ordered at a good price on sale.  Due to all the bad vibes going around about WSP,  I hadn’t ordered from them since 2019.  According to the records in my account, they were shipping orders out in 2-3 days back then.  I guess their strategy to counteract slow delivery is to try to develop a monopoly.

@AliOop vote counted


----------



## Catscankim

Mobjack Bay said:


> I just checked on my WSP order and the estimated shipping date is 9/21.  Darn!  I really need the deoderized cocoa butter wafers I ordered at a good price on sale.  Due to all the bad vibes going around about WSP,  I hadn’t ordered from them since 2019.  According to the records in my account, they were shipping orders out in 2-3 days back then.  I guess their strategy to counteract slow delivery is to try to develop a monopoly.
> 
> @AliOop vote counted ☑


Yeah, but be quiet about it. Every time I complain about wsp shipping times on here, my shipping gets pushed back. I am serious about this LOL. I was just joking about it the other day, but I am starting to really think this is real. Like some disgruntled wsp worker po'd about my whining LOL.

Estimated shipping went from the 9th to the 11th, now its up to the 13th. I ordered on the 28th of August. I'm not even talking about delivery time!! So by the time I get my order, it will be almost a month. Maybe they all got rona, I dunno...I would feel bad complaining about it if that were true. You never know...

I complained to my landscapers for not coming around as promised, only to find out that they all had corona at the same time. I wish they woulda just sent out a message. Had them for 3 years and was ready to find another company.


----------



## TashaBird

Misschief said:


> Did you mean deity?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saint Florian - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


That’s hilarious! Dumb autocorrect. 
Yep. Hopefully a saint did the trick!


----------



## TashaBird

Whyyyyy didn’t I test the fo first?!  this is the first time I’ve had holiday fragrances and I was so excited. I just believed the website when it said no acceleration. First layer I actually added it to my batter before the colors. It was almost a disaster. Hopefully it’s not terrible…. *Sigh*
Secind loaf I added it after color right before pouring and it was much better. But it was still more of a hustle than I expected based on reviews. But it is an amazing smell of pine, cinnamon, apples, and juniper!
Hopefully I learned my lesson. I actually wouldn’t have had enough to test it first. Oh well….
My hack plugging up the ends of the embeds and using a squeeze bottle to fill the cracks worked great though! Hopefully I won’t have to do as much spackling of air pocket holes.
I wish I was better at making videos.


----------



## TashaBird

Also, can “soapcrastinating” be a word? Like “procrastibaking”. It’s when I should be doing adulting stuff that I hate, but I make soap instead. 
“I need to write that grant proposal, but I spent all day soapcrastinating.”


----------



## Tara_H

TashaBird said:


> Also, can “soapcrastinating” be a word? Like “procrastibaking”. It’s when I should be doing adulting stuff that I hate, but I make soap instead.
> “I need to write that grant proposal, but I spent all day soapcrastinating.”


Can it also cover the stuff you do when you're planning to make soap but everything has to be Just Right first?
I.e. all the tidying and putting away of ingredients and sniffing things and wiping down of surfaces... Hours of activity but no actual soap to show for it!


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

I accidentally sold 4 bars of soap.  A friend came over last night for wine and left with a few bars of soap. She posted a picture of them on FB.  Her aunt asked if she could buy some and soo...


----------



## TashaBird

Tara_H said:


> Can it also cover the stuff you do when you're when you're planning to make soap but everything has to be Just Right first?
> I.e. all the tidying and putting away of ingredients and sniffing things and wiping down of surfaces... Hours of activity but no actual soap to show for it!


Yes! But, I do consider that soaping. In the context I’m referring to, those activities would be done in order to avoid, let’s say, doing my taxes. But, yes, also works in that context too.


----------



## AliOop

Procrasticleaning is an art I perfected when I was supposed to be studying, along with runcrastinating.  

Back to today's regularly scheduled programming... sugar scrubs are done. Sadly, there wasn't enough left to fill the last jar completely, which means it must go into my shower now, where I shall be forced to use it up myself. Alas.


----------



## Orebma

KiwiMoose said:


> I made rose geranium confetti soap today.  Man - that stuff is STRONG!  The whole house smells like rose geranium when you walk in the door.  It's a 'cosmetic grade' EO ( so just smell and no therapeutic value) and it soaps sooooo well, very slow moving.  I'm gonna order me some more!
> View attachment 60742


Ooh it feels wonderful!!!


----------



## violets2217

AliOop said:


> MYO took 7 weeks to arrive. Only 5 days of that was shipping time.


Great! Maybe I’ll place an order for hemp oil somewhere quicker just incase. I’m sad because I ordered a honey FO that I wanted maybe use too!


----------



## TashaBird

I have a new incubating set up for my two 7.5lb molds. I put both soaps in there yesterday at around 1pm. I thought I turned it off, but I accidentally turned it on low. That’s a scary fire danger! And, 18hrs later, this morning, they’re still pretty hot! Think they’ll be ok?
And the FO was beading up on top. It accelerated unexpectedly, so the top layers it may not have been blended in super well.
I’ve got them out of the frames and cooling.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

TashaBird said:


> And the FO was beading up on top. It accelerated unexpectedly, so the top layers it may not have been blended in super well.


I hope they’re okay after all you did to make them!  I think the heat could be responsible for the FO on top.  I’ve had it happen a couple of times.  I think I wiped it off, but have read that it will reabsorb.


----------



## Orebma

Made 2 lavender soaps yesterday and just opened them up to check this morning. I had a feeling the log one was too hot ... and apparently it was lol. Still loving the colours though


----------



## Mobjack Bay

One of my swirly top soaps from yesterday turned out really cute.  It’s *here* with the swirly top intact.  The other one had an FO issue, plus I slightly over mixed two of my colors when I decided they needed to be darker .  If you’ve used BB Tobacco and Bay Leaf, please take a look and let me know what you think, *here.*


----------



## TashaBird

O. M. Goodness! Not all according to plan. Had to spackle some air holes due to the accelerating FO. But I’m super happy! I love when my soaps make me giggle! And they do smell great! Autumn Equinox by NS. It DOES accelerate, for me. 
bottom photo is air holes. The squeeze bottle technique would have prevented more of those if the batter had been more fluid.


----------



## MellonFriend

I thought you were just going to have a sasquatch in the middle of a colored bar!  I had no idea it was going to be a WHOLE SCENE!!! Incredible job!!!


----------



## [email protected]

Sadly I'm getting out of making soap.  I spent my time pulling out my big ticket items and finding out what I paid for them and what they sell for now so that I can come up with fair prices when I list it all.



TashaBird said:


> O. M. Goodness! Not all according to plan. Had to spackle some air holes due to the accelerating FO. But I’m super happy! I love when my soaps make me giggle! And they do smell great! Autumn Equinox by NS. It DOES accelerate, for me.
> bottom photo is air holes. The squeeze bottle technique would have prevented more of those if the batter had been more fluid.


Wow those are beautiful!!!


----------



## Vicki C

TashaBird said:


> O. M. Goodness! Not all according to plan. Had to spackle some air holes due to the accelerating FO. But I’m super happy! I love when my soaps make me giggle! And they do smell great! Autumn Equinox by NS. It DOES accelerate, for me.
> bottom photo is air holes. The squeeze bottle technique would have prevented more of those if the batter had been more fluid.


Fantastic.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

TashaBird said:


> O. M. Goodness! Not all according to plan. Had to spackle some air holes due to the accelerating FO. But I’m super happy! I love when my soaps make me giggle! And they do smell great! Autumn Equinox by NS. It DOES accelerate, for me.
> bottom photo is air holes. The squeeze bottle technique would have prevented more of those if the batter had been more fluid.


Wow' your soap is just Fantastic Work Of Art!


----------



## TheGecko

I made another batch of my Chocolate Espresso Soap.  The entire loaf will go to the gal (and her husband) who is running the Knitting Retreat.  Sadly, she is going to have to wait a few weeks to use it since I was a lazy butt.

Bramble Berry had a clearance on Ancient Sedona (out of stock)...since I had to pay the minimum shipping figured I might as well add a few trial sizes and chose...Blue Man, Kentucky Bourbon and Sweet Cardamom Chai as I am wanting to add some more 'manly' scents.  Blue Man discolors to a medium brown, so I went with darker blue and silver swirl (unscented).  Sweet Cardamom Chai discolors to a really light brown, but I just left it uncolored except for a brown mica swirl on the top.  Figured I'll do the Kentucky Bourbon tomorrow.

Also made some Sweet Peach Guest Soaps.  I used RE's Coral Mica, which isn't as dark as it looks, but added a touch of TD and got what I think is a 'ripe peach' color.

I've been wanting to plane and bevel the soaps I made a couple of weeks ago, but they are...'sticky' from all the heat and humidity.  I'm thinking I might have to stick them in my daughter's room with a fan to get them to 'dry' out a little.


----------



## TashaBird

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Wow' your soap is just Fantastic Work Of Art!


Thanks! I’m so happy I made it a double batch! Figured if I was going to go to the effort, might as well make it worthwhile! Hope it makes a lot of folks smile this holiday season!


----------



## earlene

@TashaBird, I love Sasquatch Santa! All the baby Sasquatches & Sasquatch wannabes will surely love him, too.  They'll be lining up for those soaps & you'll wish you made a quadruple batch.  Just incredible!


----------



## Tara_H

In 'invent the universe' spirit, my most recent soapy thing has been trying to make 3d printed moulds with silicone liners. The past few weeks have been full of setbacks, until I realised that the acetone I had ordered in specially couldn't possibly be pure acetone.  Add luck would have it, I found an "extra strong" nail varnish remover in the chemist which was 98% acetone and that worked much better for smoothing the prints to hopefully get a flat surface.
Of course then I calculated not quite enough silicone to fill the gap, exacerbated by the fact that the bottom part was too thick in the model.
Finally, the 'blank' taking the place of the soap while pouring the silicone got very stuck in.  I had to pull it out with pliers, in the course of which it came apart into several pieces...
Still, despite all of that I do now have a test mould with liner of a size to make a single bar of soap.  I've done some tweaking of the model and hopefully will soon be in a position to scale up to 4- and 6-bar sized moulds.


----------



## Catscankim

I made the soap challenge clubs melt and pour soap. Its resting peacefully in the fridge. Im not doing the challenge, but i saw a tutorial on a hybrid cp/clear soap, and this challenge popped up. I figured that i would give it a go using their recipe. So i bought the tutorial.

So far it looks pretty clear. Keeping my fingers crossed. Its a lot of steps and ingredients. Will probably never do this again. Its really out of my comfort zone. I guess just not my thing. Hopefully i can make something nice out of it for our challenge. I think these bars will sell for somewhere around $300 per bar. Like my whole bottle of SL, half a bottle of glycerin, a jug of sugar, pinch of lye, half container of 99% isopropyl, and a dollop of distilled water. Oh and a smidge of stearic acid. Thats all, i think lol.

More soapy dishes than i have ever created in my life LOL


----------



## earlene

Today I worked on beveling some soap.  There are several more bars to bevel and photograph; not sure how much of that I'll get done today, though.


----------



## TashaBird

Catscankim said:


> I made the soap challenge clubs melt and pour soap. Its resting peacefully in the fridge. Im not doing the challenge, but i saw a tutorial on a hybrid cp/clear soap, and this challenge popped up. I figured that i would give it a go using their recipe. So i bought the tutorial.
> 
> So far it looks pretty clear. Keeping my fingers crossed. Its a lot of steps and ingredients. Will probably never do this again. Its really out of my comfort zone. I guess just not my thing. Hopefully i can make something nice out of it for our challenge. I think these bars will sell for somewhere around $300 per bar. Like my whole bottle of SL, half a bottle of glycerin, a jug of sugar, pinch of lye, half container of 99% isopropyl, and a dollop of distilled water. Oh and a smidge of stearic acid. Thats all, i think lol.
> 
> More soapy dishes than i have ever created in my life LOL


I haven’t even made the clear yet. I have zero ideas how to use it yet! Hoping I get inspired by others creations. I probably won’t be motivated enough to make the clear until I have some kind of idea on how I want to use it. But, I’m super excited to see what everyone makes!


----------



## Guspuppy

TashaBird said:


> O. M. Goodness! Not all according to plan. Had to spackle some air holes due to the accelerating FO. But I’m super happy! I love when my soaps make me giggle! And they do smell great! Autumn Equinox by NS. It DOES accelerate, for me.



Tasha you're giving all those big name youtube soapers a run for their money with this one!!! It's FANTASTIC.


----------



## Catscankim

Cut my homemade clear melt and pour. The bubbles were just ok. I tried to take a pic of my soapy hand and i dropped the block down the garbage disposer. It grinds up easy if thats a good soap property LMBO.

pretty pleased with the clarity, although it does look a little yellow now. I have never even used melt and pour before, so i have nothing to compare it too. I have read that it might clear up a bit after re-melting. If not, mica to the rescue!

Backdrop is my pineapple top for your pleasure. Egads i gotta plant that thing.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

earlene said:


> Today I worked on beveling some soap.  There are several more bars to bevel and photograph; not sure how much of that I'll get done today, though.



Work it is,  It takes time to bevel and more time to photograph!



TashaBird said:


> I haven’t even made the clear yet. I have zero ideas how to use it yet! Hoping I get inspired by others creations. I probably won’t be motivated enough to make the clear until I have some kind of idea on how I want to use it. But, I’m super excited to see what everyone makes!



This is me, too.  I have no idea what I would do with it.



Catscankim said:


> Cut my homemade clear melt and pour. The bubbles were just ok. I tried to take a pic of my soapy hand and i dropped the block down the garbage disposer. It grinds up easy if thats a good soap property LMBO.
> 
> pretty pleased with the clarity, although it does look a little yellow now. I have never even used melt and pour before, so i have nothing to compare it too. I have read that it might clear up a bit after re-melting. If not, mica to the rescue!
> 
> Backdrop is my pineapple top for your pleasure. Egads i gotta plant that thing.
> View attachment 60872


This is really impressive.  I can’t begin to imagine tackling this with all of the steps and ingredients involved.


----------



## Catscankim

[QUOTE="Mobjack Bay,

This is really impressive.  I can’t begin to imagine tackling this with all of the steps and ingredients involved.
[/QUOTE]

Ingredients that i didnt have on hand lol. But once i broke the recipe down, it really only took about an hour. Its cheaper to just buy a block of mnp though. Havent done the math. i think that if i did it again, it might not be so hard…and less dishes!


----------



## TashaBird

Cleaned up the mountain of dishes from Santasquatch. Started prepping for some Christmas pull throughs.


----------



## AAShillito

I've been messing with holiday themes. Scented with Pumpkin Party by Nurture. Started out looking like a sweet potato & pumpkin pie and changed to this amazing thing I won't be able to duplicate ever. Looks like fudge and my daughter says smells like a cheap Bath & Body Works knockoff


----------



## TashaBird

Any recs for a tape that’ll stay put? This is electrical.


----------



## MellonFriend

I started using/testing my second batch of soap today.  I'm happy with the first few uses as far as lather and feel goes.  I'm not too happy with the scent though.  I used South Pacific Waters from WSP and I think it faded a bit and has sort of a chemical tone to it than it had before.  Doesn't leave any scent on my hands either.  I probably wouldn't use that scent again.


----------



## ScentimentallyYours

TashaBird said:


> Any recs for a tape that’ll stay put? This is electrical.


My go-to tape for almost everything is one that is used for sealing seams in plastic covered hoop-type greenhouses and applying window film for winter home insulation.  Clear Plastic Weatherseal Tape  | Frost King® Weatherization Products. I love that it peels off cleanly without leaving a residue, so I use it for all sorts of things. It’s great for cheap lamination over my Master batch labels. I’ve even used it to tape the refrigerator door shut so the dog could no longer pull it open and eat the meat and cheese inside. (Yes, that  really happened )  I just bought new squeeze bottles, so I’ll go run a test to see if the FK tape holds the extensions. BTW, appreciate seeing how you used electrical tape to help form a seal between the bottles and tops. Will have to try it since it’s much cheaper than Teflon tape!


----------



## Catscankim

MellonFriend said:


> I started using/testing my second batch of soap today.  I'm happy with the first few uses as far as lather and feel goes.  I'm not too happy with the scent though.  I used South Pacific Waters from WSP and I think it faded a bit and has sort of a chemical tone to it than it had before.  Doesn't leave any scent on my hands either.  I probably wouldn't use that scent again.


Give it time Mellon Friend. Give it time. Just as your soap properties change, so does your fragrance.

You might actually find that it is really strong a few months down the road. I have a bunch like that. 

One that particularly comes to mind is Afternoon tea by ns.  It smells nice and quiet in the beginning, now 6 months later its screaming at me.


----------



## Catscankim

My soapy thing today...

I made a bunch of MnP dolphin and mermaid molds. That was fun. Then I had a rodeo soap. My kitchen is a mess. Cannot divulge details because it is my challenge soap. If it doesn't work out, not sure if I will do a second go at it. Keeping my fingers crossed,


----------



## ScentimentallyYours

TashaBird said:


> Any recs for a tape that’ll stay put? This is electrical.


Ok. A few hours later, the frost king tape is still holding, so it may work for you.


----------



## TashaBird

@ScentimentallyYours 
Ok Thanks! I’ll check out your kind of tape next batch.


----------



## TashaBird

Does this count as soapy. Wish I could have done more. But happy I had some work-work!


----------



## bookworm

I shrink wrapped some soap.
Grrrr....I just hate doing this, always end up making holes.
I prick holes with a needle prior to using the gun, to let out air. Just can't seem to get the technique right .

Sometimes the soap is wrapped fine, but a few weeks later I find holes in the shrink wrap.

Is there a specific bag to buy, perhaps thicker plastic?


----------



## Misschief

bookworm said:


> I shrink wrapped some soap.
> Grrrr....I just hate doing this, always end up making holes.
> I prick holes with a needle prior to using the gun, to let out air. Just can't seem to get the technique right .
> 
> Sometimes the soap is wrapped fine, but a few weeks later I find holes in the shrink wrap.
> 
> Is there a specific bag to buy, perhaps thicker plastic?


Back off.... seriously. You're most likely too close to the bars.


----------



## earlene

TashaBird said:


> Any recs for a tape that’ll stay put? This is electrical.



I use packaging tape (clear tape used for sealing packages to be mailed) to hold together easily breakable sections of a cat toy (fishing pole like plastic pieces that screw together, but always break at the plastic screw part) and the pole has held for several months with daily play, so it's working very well.  

However, for an area that can get wet with soap or solvent, I have not tried using packaging tape.  For that I use blue painters tape.  For the short term, the blue tape works very well, but over the long term, it does loosen if exposed to enough raw soap.



ScentimentallyYours said:


> My go-to tape for almost everything is one that is used for sealing seams in plastic covered hoop-type greenhouses and applying window film for winter home insulation.  Clear Plastic Weatherseal Tape  | Frost King® Weatherization Products. I love that it peels off cleanly without leaving a residue, so I use it for all sorts of things. It’s great for cheap lamination over my Master batch labels. I’ve even used it to tape the refrigerator door shut so the dog could no longer pull it open and eat the meat and cheese inside. (Yes, that really happened )  I just bought new squeeze bottles, so I’ll go run a test to see if the FK tape holds the extensions. BTW, appreciate seeing how you used electrical tape to help form a seal between the bottles and tops. Will have to try it since it’s much cheaper than Teflon tape!



I think I'll look for some of the Weatherseal Tape & perhaps give it a test run, too.  Thank you, @ScentimentallyYours.


----------



## violets2217

TashaBird said:


> Any recs for a tape that’ll stay put? This is electrical.


Do you line your squeeze bottles? I always use a funnel for my pull throughs, but want to try with squeeze bottles. But honestly, I always hate using them because they are a pain to clean. Plus I need to get some of the heavy duty wide mouth ones…


----------



## MellonFriend

Catscankim said:


> Give it time Mellon Friend. Give it time. Just as your soap properties change, so does your fragrance.
> 
> You might actually find that it is really strong a few months down the road. I have a bunch like that.
> 
> One that particularly comes to mind is Afternoon tea by ns.  It smells nice and quiet in the beginning, now 6 months later its screaming at me.


Thanks for the advice!  I didn't know that could happen with scents.


----------



## Megan

I will be cutting one of my favorite soaps, orange cranberry, that I made last night. The making process did NOT go smoothly so I really hope it turned out okay.


----------



## TashaBird

violets2217 said:


> Do you line your squeeze bottles? I always use a funnel for my pull throughs, but want to try with squeeze bottles. But honestly, I always hate using them because they are a pain to clean. Plus I need to get some of the heavy duty wide mouth ones…


I do line them. It’s a bit of a pain, but I it’s mindless, and a good activity for when I don’t have enough band width to make soap. I’ve got quite the system down! I have gone over it some in the pull through tips and tricks thread. But, it is very worthwhile! It helps with clean up a lot!! And, I’m able to pull the bags out and squeeze the batter into some fun individual cavity molds, or for soap dough.


----------



## Katie68121

TashaBird said:


> O. M. Goodness! Not all according to plan. Had to spackle some air holes due to the accelerating FO. But I’m super happy! I love when my soaps make me giggle! And they do smell great! Autumn Equinox by NS. It DOES accelerate, for me.
> bottom photo is air holes. The squeeze bottle technique would have prevented more of those if the batter had been more fluid.


This is goals!! Nice nice job


----------



## PKappy

TashaBird said:


> O. M. Goodness! Not all according to plan. Had to spackle some air holes due to the accelerating FO. But I’m super happy! I love when my soaps make me giggle! And they do smell great! Autumn Equinox by NS. It DOES accelerate, for me.
> bottom photo is air holes. The squeeze bottle technique would have prevented more of those if the batter had been more fluid.


Hi TashaBird! I am glad I saw your post as I was going to be using autumn equinox for the first time. Indeed, it does thicken after only a few stirs with the spatula, but knowing in advance helped! I did a test batch in a 2 lb mold with 2 colors and measured out the fragrance and split it in half. I had plans for an in the pot swirl, 4 color(fall leaves) in 3 inch PVC and will attempt this Sunday. I will let you know how it turns out. One thing, I love the scent!! Thanks again!


----------



## Catscankim

LynetteO said:


> I found a recipe online for solid sugar scrub cubes calling for hand made soap, glycerin, olive oil, & sugar. So fun so easy.


I also found a recipe on a random search for something else, then came here to search for them and i found your msg. Did you make these? Wondering if its a good way to use soap scraps.


----------



## TashaBird

PKappy said:


> Hi TashaBird! I am glad I saw your post as I was going to be using autumn equinox for the first time. Indeed, it does thicken after only a few stirs with the spatula, but knowing in advance helped! I did a test batch in a 2 lb mold with 2 colors and measured out the fragrance and split it in half. I had plans for an in the pot swirl, 4 color(fall leaves) in 3 inch PVC and will attempt this Sunday. I will let you know how it turns out. One thing, I love the scent!! Thanks again!


My use of that FO improved when I added it very last after splitting my batter and coloring. And I was soaping at 95f.


----------



## TashaBird

Took advantage of no work on my day job and soaped up a storm! 4 pull throughs in the heated bucket!!! I’m pooped!
I wanted to use some new-to-me FOs. So I read through many pages of reviews. I soaped at a solid 90f and added them immediately before putting each color in the squeeze bottle. I think it worked out ok.
Lining the squeeze bottles paid off because I got to make 3 nice individual soaps from each pull throughs batch. I used bits of extruded embeds to decorate them and I think they’re sweet! Might not even put them in the sale basket!
Got my system of transitioning from one batch to the next a little more smooth. Washing some dishes in between. This is only the second time I’ve done this many at once. It was a solid days work!


----------



## TashaBird

Anyone order from Save On Scents? After reading their about page, I feel like I need to take a class on how to order from them. Maybe I’m just tired, but it seems complicated.


----------



## ScentimentallyYours

TashaBird said:


> I do line them. It’s a bit of a pain, but I it’s mindless, and a good activity for when I don’t have enough band width to make soap. I’ve got quite the system down! I have gone over it some in the pull through tips and tricks thread. But, it is very worthwhile! It helps with clean up a lot!! And, I’m able to pull the bags out and squeeze the batter into some fun individual cavity molds, or for soap dough.


Do you leave the leftover soap in the bags to saponify, then transfer the soap dough to storage in containers?


----------



## PKappy

TashaBird said:


> My use of that FO improved when I added it very last after splitting my batter and coloring. And I was soaping at 95f.


Yes, that is what I did with my test loaf. I soap at 90 most times.


----------



## linne1gi

I tried out a new scent, a dupe of Viktor & Rolf.  It smells like the real thing, FlowerBomb.


----------



## PKappy

TashaBird said:


> Took advantage of no work on my day job and soaped up a storm! 4 pull throughs in the heated bucket!!! I’m pooped!
> I wanted to use some new-to-me FOs. So I read through many pages of reviews. I soaped at a solid 90f and added them immediately before putting each color in the squeeze bottle. I think it worked out ok.
> Lining the squeeze bottles paid off because I got to make 3 nice individual soaps from each pull throughs batch. I used bits of extruded embeds to decorate them and I think they’re sweet! Might not even put them in the sale basket!
> Got my system of transitioning from one batch to the next a little more smooth. Washing some dishes in between. This is only the second time I’ve done this many at once. It was a solid days work!


These look great! Do you line your PVC and if so has it affected the pull through?


----------



## LynetteO

Catscankim said:


> I also found a recipe on a random search for something else, then came here to search for them and i found your msg. Did you make these? Wondering if its a good way to use soap scraps.


Yes I did make them & we are liking them. Liking better in shower than bath due to the un saponified olive oil addition. It definitely takes some patience to melt the pre-made soap. You’ll notice some darker spots in the cube. Those are not completely melted bits of the soap.  I’m sure melt & pour soap would melt much faster but if patient, yes this a great way to use extra soap. Which I have a’ plenty! Talk about baby soft smooth skin after use!


----------



## SoapSisters

I finally made a drop swirl I like! Scented with Tobbacco Flower FO from Micas and More.


----------



## Zing

SoapSisters said:


> I finally made a drop swirl I like! Scented with Tobbacco Flower FO from Micas and More.
> View attachment 60940
> 
> 
> View attachment 60941


Great job there!  Love the top.  I'm lovin' all the white & navy soaps lately.


----------



## TashaBird

PKappy said:


> These look great! Do you line your PVC and if so has it affected the pull through?


I do not line my pvc. My first 3-4 batches I smeared a little Vaseline inside. But I don’t need to anymore. I put them in the freezer for 30mins-1hour. Take them out and wait 15 minutes until they start to sweat. Then they slide out so fast I have to catch them and make sure they don’t get smashed on the floor!

Had to cut em quick before work. Will take better pics later. That green often morphs. I’m hoping it brightens up!


----------



## Martha

TashaBird said:


> Any recs for a tape that’ll stay put? This is electrical.


Gaffer’s tape sticks really well on dry surfaces. I think it would stay put even when it gets wet. It just doesn’t adhere to a wet surface.


----------



## Megan

Tried my hand at the one pot wonder last night (first time). Scented in rosemary mint. Cut today. Not the result I was hoping for. Two of my greens look the same. My white set up too fast as well. Plan on trying again tonight.


----------



## Zing

Megan said:


> Tried my hand at the one pot wonder last night (first time). Scented in rosemary mint. Cut today. Not the result I was hoping for. Two of my greens look the same. My white set up too fast as well. Plan on trying again tonight.


That is very lovely soap!  Congrats!

Just prepped for a session tomorrow.  I brewed double-strength coffee with distilled water, and calculated my essential oils.  It's another gardener/mechanic soap per my bro-in-law's request.  He's a tough guy but needs my soap and lotion bars.  I'll do 2 loaves, 1 for me, 1 for him.
I'm going to live life on the edge and up my normal 5% red palm oil to 10%.  It's taking forever to use my jar of it, plus I think it'll look good with the coffee.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Zing said:


> He's a tough guy but needs my soap and lotion bars.


He's clever to know what's the best, and tough enough to dare request it from you.


----------



## LynetteO

I made a batch of ZNSC bars last night with 90% OO+10% castor oil & just a skosh (.7 of the 1.7 H2O/lye ratio) of goat milk. Forgot & accidentally used a fragrance oil blend that when purchased was thought to be  EO but was  definitely NOT. Batter accelerates like ️. Had to pour, plop into mold super fast. However, I just cut the loaf & there are very few air bubbles visible & they smell divine.


----------



## Tara_H

I made soap today!

It's a challenge attempt so I won't post pics, but I suspect another attempt will be needed.  I had everything laid out before I realised that the red mica I had been planning on using was all gone, so I had to improvise.  I was aiming for a dark rose red and I managed something like raspberry with what I had on hand.  On a whim, I added some used (dried) coffee grounds to try to darken it, but I didn't account for how it would look in the batter... Basically like raspberry jam!

My brain is refusing to accept that the fragrance (smoky orchid and cacao) is coming from such a fruity-looking ensemble.  So I suspect in a few days it will be back to the drawing board!


----------



## Ford

ordered some "Neem Oil" ..........


----------



## Zing

Okay, @Ford and all the other neem oil users!  What is the deal?!  I always get caught off guard when neem is mentioned on this forum.  I am a gardener and use neem oil on my flowers and shrubs.  And I'm not too keen on the scent and am glad that I use it outdoors.  What does neem do in soap?


----------



## Ford

mmm, not sure yet. But I'm a gonna find out.... more reading, searches, and more reading... then to the calculatooooorrrr......that's what Alice said as she fell down the rabbit hole.


----------



## Babyshoes

Today I ran a table at a fun church event making melt and pour soap, with a water/fish theme. Other tables were doing a variety of other craft activities.

Everyone got to choose a recycled plastic pot as a mould, then added their choice of imbeds like MP fish & shells, small rubbery fish toys, rubbers (erasers), cosmetic glitter etc. I had a prepped a slow cooker of clear MP, scented with lemongrass which everyone loved. For the kids, I ladeled it into their mould once they'd placed the imbeds and put it straight to the side on top of their name label; the adults had a choice about that part. 

By the end, (there was a Bible story and some songs & prayers after the crafty activities) everyone's soap was set up enough to take home (in their handily recyclable mould), though some were still a just little warm. I gave them instructions for unmoulding, and said to wrap it in cling film if it wasn't getting used immediately. I think it was popular! 

It's been a while since I used MP, and also a while since I worked with kids. As knackered as I am now, I really enjoyed myself.


----------



## ScentimentallyYours

Zing said:


> What does neem do in soap?


Another gardener here. I keep wondering if I can wash with Neem soap *before* gardening to keep the bugs away.  I think I have some old old old Neem oil insecticidal soap downstairs that I tried on my roses. Never thought to try it on skin.


----------



## Vicki C

Misschief said:


> Back off.... seriously. You're most likely too close to the bars.


I have the same problem. It seems like I wait, wait, wait, then GIGANTIC HOLE!


----------



## Catscankim

I made my second attempt at the challenge today, which turned out to be fun because I had my friend do part of the pour. He had no idea what he was doing, but I directed him. Which is super cool because he is part of the story behind my inspiration soap, so it is extra special now.

So...no matter what this second attempt at the challenge looks like, it is being submitted. But I think its gonna be fine. I just held his hand during the pour.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I’m testing FOs and made this soap with NS Afternoon Tea. It smells good and behaved well.  I hope it sticks around. I ended up with my first ever unintended “rivers” due, I think, to using more water than usual.


----------



## Zing

My soapy thing today was making soap!!  I made two loaves of my gardener/mechanic soap for dirty  gardeners and mechanics.  I'm not crazy about the color -- brewed coffee and red palm oil, but it smells good with lavender, peppermint, and basil essential oils, plus 3 exfoliants. Lord knows I love my fancy soaps and swirls, but it's also nice to make a soap with no dividing or color prep and just dump everything into one pot.  The one hiccup was not having any poppy seeds -- jeez, seriously, my inventory guy is on my last nerve, he's got to go!


----------



## ResolvableOwl

ResolvableOwl said:


> Am I too stupid for glycerin rivers?



NO, I'M NOT!!! 

(More on this when I'll have decided to take part or not in the monthly challenge.)


----------



## TashaBird

Had a great market today! Super pooped! Mountain of dishes gonna have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## MellonFriend

Zing said:


> Okay, @Ford and all the other neem oil users!  What is the deal?!  I always get caught off guard when neem is mentioned on this forum.  I am a gardener and use neem oil on my flowers and shrubs.  And I'm not too keen on the scent and am glad that I use it outdoors.  What does neem do in soap?


I know the answer, you guys! 

Because of its antibacterial/antimicrobial properties it's very good for acne prone users.  It helps decongest pores, hydrate, and sooth irritated skin.  I just made some acne soap for my sister that is 16% neem.  It be ready for her to try in about a week.  Just a tip, the neem does give the soap a smell (I thought it smelled sort of like coffee), but it did fade and become nonexistent after curing.


----------



## maryloucb

Cut my spicy chai soap. Next up I’m going to make “Winter Woods” I just have to decide on a color scheme (I know it will involve green)


----------



## Zing

MellonFriend said:


> I know the answer, you guys!
> 
> Because of its antibacterial/antimicrobial properties it's very good for acne prone users.  It helps decongest pores, hydrate, and sooth irritated skin.  I just made some acne soap for my sister that is 16% neem.  It be ready for her to try in about a week.  Just a tip, the neem does give the soap a smell (I thought it smelled sort of like coffee), but it did fade and become nonexistent after curing.


Thank you!  I'd love to hear if your sister finds it effective.


----------



## MellonFriend

Zing said:


> Thank you!  I'd love to hear if your sister finds it effective.


I'll be sure to let you know.  I'm super excited for her to try it.


----------



## Catscankim

Mobjack Bay said:


> I’m testing FOs and made this soap with NS Afternoon Tea. It smells good and behaved well.  I hope it sticks around. I ended up with my first ever unintended “rivers” due, I think, to using more water than usual.
> 
> View attachment 61014


Super pretty  ❤

I love NS Afternoon Tea. And I found that the smell is even stronger after the cure!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Catscankim said:


> Super pretty  ❤
> 
> I love NS Afternoon Tea. And I found that the smell is even stronger after the cure!


Thank you and thank you!


----------



## maryloucb

“Winter Woods” in the mold. A variation on @Zing’s woodsy blend of EOs: fir needle, cedarwood, peppermint, rosemary,  vetiver and just a touch of cinnamon leaf. Colored with spirulina and activated charcoal.


----------



## violets2217

Ford said:


> ordered some "Neem Oil" ..........


That post made me cringe… have you smelled that stuff!?!??! Lol! I’ve owned 1 bottle because it’s supposed to be good for dry skin…. But I couldn’t even use it! Lol! Whatcha making’ ???


----------



## MellonFriend

violets2217 said:


> That post made me cringe… have you smelled that stuff!?!??! Lol! I’ve owned 1 bottle because it’s supposed to be good for dry skin…. But I couldn’t even use it! Lol! Whatcha making’ ???


Hopefully, I'm not repeating myself if you already saw my comment,   but I made a soap with neem oil and the smell completely went away after the cure.


----------



## JoyfulSudz

Made my first Coffee Soap today!  Used twice-pressed coffee for my liquid and added a tsp of used finely ground grounds to the batter.  I'm so glad I knew from you more experienced soapers to expect the coffee and lye mixture to smell bad.  Hoooeeee!  It certainly did.  But the smell mostly subsided by the time I mixed in my fragrance (sweet orange, cedarwood, litsea, and almond) and poured into my mold.  

Is it true that washing with coffee soap helps get rid of odors like onion or garlic from your hands?


----------



## violets2217

MellonFriend said:


> Hopefully, I'm not repeating myself if you already saw my comment,   but I made a soap with neem oil and the smell completely went away after the cure.


I wish mine had…. It was horrid even a year later when I finally threw them out! My nose must just be sensitive to neem oil or some thing.


----------



## MellonFriend

violets2217 said:


> I wish mine had…. It was horrid even a year later when I finally threw them out! My nose must just be sensitive to neem oil or some thing.


Hmm that's funny.  Did you use a fragrance oil?  Maybe that had something to do with it.  I used Bramble Berry Peach somethin' er other.  All it smells like now is *delicious* peaches!


----------



## violets2217

MellonFriend said:


> Hmm that's funny.  Did you use a fragrance oil?  Maybe that had something to do with it.  I used Bramble Berry Peach somethin' er other.  All it smells like now is *delicious* peaches!


Nope, it was one of the first soaps I made. No FO or EO. That was my first mistake! I would try it again with fragrance but I just can’t… lol! It’s scarred me for life!


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

I made a batch of soap with peppermint stick fragrance oil.  I made it in a Pringles can and planned to cut it in rounds and wrap it like an old fashioned peppermint candy in cellophane with twists at each end.  Unfortunately the red mica didn't come out the shade I was hoping for and I think I over-stirred my ITP swirl.  We'll see tomorrow...  Smells great though.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Zing said:


> Thank you!  I'd love to hear if your sister finds it effective.


I use it at 5% in my doggie soap, and I use a bunch of EOs to help drown out the horrible smell.  It doesn't seem to fade that much to my nose.
Today I tried a diagonally divided soap for the first time.  Fingers crossed that it works out.  I made a confetti layer for the bottom part of the diagonal, and an ITP for the top part.  Fragrance is Japanese Musk which is apparently a Body Shop dupe?


----------



## PKappy

Made my first shampoo bar! Nettle Tea w/sugar, infused olive oil w/lavender, coconut, coco butter, avocado, castor, puree'd avocado, a little EDTA, kaolin clay and Island Oasis FO from nurture soap. It smells wonderful! Can't wait to try it and see if the nettle tea helps my hair grow back  It got the color from the tea!


----------



## Ladka

PKappy said:


> ... if the nettle tea helps my hair grow back


I believe nettle tea/infusion would serve the purpose better.


----------



## Orebma

PKappy said:


> Made my first shampoo bar! Nettle Tea w/sugar, infused olive oil w/lavender, coconut, coco butter, avocado, castor, puree'd avocado, a little EDTA, kaolin clay and Oasis Island FO from nurture soap. It smells wonderful! Can't wait to try it and see if the nettle tea helps my hair grow back  It got the color from the tea!


beautiful colour!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Here’s the inside of my Japanese Musk (smells like Chanel #5)


----------



## Zing

KiwiMoose said:


> Here’s the inside of my Japanese Musk (smells like Chanel #5)
> View attachment 61076


Really impressive diagonal action going on there!  Adding this to my bucket list.


----------



## Megan

I’ll get it eventually but here’s my second attempt at the one pot wonder. The first two colors I put in the pot always seem to set up too much during my pour…maybe I’m not fast enough. This is scented in WSPs Flowerbomb dupe. It’s not bad, but I’m not a fan of floral. These are all mad micas colors.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

I wonder if anyone ever had (ab)used ZCS to create a “vanilla ghost swirl”? Light batter, scented with vanilla essence/FO, then split, and ZCS added to only one of the two parts.


----------



## Orebma

Megan said:


> I’ll get it eventually but here’s my second attempt at the one pot wonder. The first two colors I put in the pot always seem to set up too much during my pour…maybe I’m not fast enough. This is scented in WSPs Flowerbomb dupe. It’s not bad, but I’m not a fan of floral. These are all mad micas colors.
> 
> View attachment 61097


I absolutely love the 'swishy' look of the colours


----------



## KiwiMoose

I’m very happy with the cut of my Aloe and White Lily, but does anyone know why there are those dark yellow-brown patches between the white and green?


----------



## Zing

KiwiMoose said:


> I’m very happy with the cut of my Aloe and White Lily, but does anyone know why there are those dark yellow-brown patches between the white and green?


I know not why.  But what I do know, is that is good-lookin' soap!


----------



## ScentimentallyYours

To me they look like you used a dark green colorant that morphed in areas that came in contact with the white soap. Maybe that’s why the dark green is still present in the thickest areas of dark green swirl???

2nd theory is that the dark green contains a colorant that migrates, much like red can do.


----------



## Orebma

KiwiMoose said:


> I’m very happy with the cut of my Aloe and White Lily, but does anyone know why there are those dark yellow-brown patches between the white and green?


you make beautiful soaps! No idea about the yellow - but I like it lol


----------



## maryloucb

Vicki C said:


> Umm…I think you’re fine… (see back wall)
> View attachment 59676


@Vicki C , I’m catching up to you!


----------



## Megan

Finally a one pot wonder that looks good (well, until it discoloration at least! Whoops! Just practicing technique anyway) I switched up the recipe for this one and it worked better.


----------



## Vicki C

ResolvableOwl said:


> I wonder if anyone ever had (ab)used ZCS to create a “vanilla ghost swirl”? Light batter, scented with vanilla essence/FO, then split, and ZCS added to only one of the two parts.


I think vanilla is aggressive and the color would work its way into the ZCS part but I would love for someone to do this!



maryloucb said:


> @Vicki C , I’m catching up to you!View attachment 61142


Well done grasshopper

I wrapped my soap for my granddaughter’s christening tomorrow - thanks to all who gave suggestions. I made these with silicone impression mats - colored with rose kaolin and scented with Rose Garden from new directions. I ended up not making any unscented bars, if people don’t like them they can just pass them by! My wholesale customer saw these in my studio and loved them so they have another outlet now.


----------



## LynetteO

Vicki C said:


> I wrapped my soap for my granddaughter’s christening tomorrow - thanks to all who gave suggestions. I made these with silicone impression mats - colored with rose kaolin and scented with Rose Garden from new directions. I ended up not making any unscented bars, if people don’t like them they can just pass them by! My wholesale customer saw these in my studio and loved them so they have another outlet now.
> View attachment 61156


They are BEAUTIFUL  I love love love love the lace! Did I say how much I   the lace?! No normal person will be able to pass one of those beauties up regardless of scent!


----------



## Vicki C

LynetteO said:


> They are BEAUTIFUL  I love love love love the lace! Did I say how much I ❤  the lace?! No normal person will be able to pass one of those beauties up regardless of scent!


Aww you’re so sweet


----------



## KiwiMoose

I just made another OPW!  Cut tomorrow....


----------



## KiwiMoose

KiwiMoose said:


> I just made another OPW!  Cut tomorrow....


Here's the cut:


----------



## Martha

Vicki C said:


> I wrapped my soap for my granddaughter’s christening tomorrow - thanks to all who gave suggestions. I made these with silicone impression mats - colored with rose kaolin and scented with Rose Garden from new directions. I ended up not making any unscented bars, if people don’t like them they can just pass them by! My wholesale customer saw these in my studio and loved them so they have another outlet now.
> View attachment 61156


Gorgeous!


----------



## Zing

KiwiMoose said:


> Here's the cut:


Mmm, jazzy!


----------



## MrsZ

I went to dilute my liquid soap, and found it zappy.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Megan said:


> Tried my hand at the one pot wonder last night (first time). Scented in rosemary mint. Cut today. Not the result I was hoping for. Two of my greens look the same. My white set up too fast as well. Plan on trying again tonight.


Very pretty' love the color too.



Megan said:


> I’ll get it eventually but here’s my second attempt at the one pot wonder. The first two colors I put in the pot always seem to set up too much during my pour…maybe I’m not fast enough. This is scented in WSPs Flowerbomb dupe. It’s not bad, but I’m not a fan of floral. These are all mad micas colors.
> 
> View attachment 61097


Beautiful Soap'



KiwiMoose said:


> I’m very happy with the cut of my Aloe and White Lily, but does anyone know why there are those dark yellow-brown patches between the white and green?


I don't know' but its beautiful soap'



Vicki C said:


> Umm…I think you’re fine… (see back wall)
> View attachment 59676


I love viewing everyones soap Making Space & Supplies. We use the same Hand Mixer' .  love your big open space & all organized too. 



Megan said:


> Finally a one pot wonder that looks good (well, until it discoloration at least! Whoops! Just practicing technique anyway) I switched up the recipe for this one and it worked better.


Pretty



Vicki C said:


> I wrapped my soap for my granddaughter’s christening tomorrow - thanks to all who gave suggestions. I made these with silicone impression mats - colored with rose kaolin and scented with Rose Garden from new directions. I ended up not making any unscented bars, if people don’t like them they can just pass them by! My wholesale customer saw these in my studio and loved them so they have another outlet now.
> View attachment 61156


Those are beautiful'


----------



## Mobjack Bay

KiwiMoose said:


> Here's the cut:


I don’t know why, but I can never see the videos even when I switch browsers.  I wonder if it’s an ipad thing


----------



## KiwiMoose

Mobjack Bay said:


> I don’t know why, but I can never see the videos even when I switch browsers.  I wonder if it’s an ipad thing


funny you should say _ I can;t see it myself on my MacBook using safari, nor firefox.


----------



## Ford

Played with my new planer/beveler. Work's pretty good.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Naïve people might not believe, but planing itself can be soooo addicting.


----------



## Tara_H

Mobjack Bay said:


> I don’t know why, but I can never see the videos even when I switch browsers.  I wonder if it’s an ipad thing


There's something different about this video - I can usually see them inline, but this one was just an icon and when I clicked it downloaded it.  Great video though!


----------



## Vicki C

Mobjack Bay said:


> I don’t know why, but I can never see the videos even when I switch browsers.  I wonder if it’s an ipad thing


Moi aussi


----------



## KiwiMoose

Tara_H said:


> There's something different about this video - I can usually see them inline, but this one was just an icon and when I clicked it downloaded it.  Great video though!


It's a TikTok that's saved to my phone as a .mov file


----------



## ResolvableOwl

My browser somehow decided to interpret it as an audio-only file (?). I eventually downloaded the vid and viewed it with a general-purpose media player without issues.

@KiwiMoose Once you're grown-up, we will teach you how to properly use the video upload function.


----------



## earlene

KiwiMoose said:


> Here's the cut:


I see no picture, only hear music. The screen is black.  Maybe it's the program (TikTok) you are using; I suspect it is not fully supported by the host that SMF uses.


----------



## LynetteO

KiwiMoose said:


> Here's the cut:


For some reason it (iPhone) won’t let me view but I’m sure is gorgeous 
Update: saw the 2nd posting video. Gorgeous!


----------



## earlene

KiwiMoose said:


> Here's the cut:





earlene said:


> I see no picture, only hear music. The screen is black.  Maybe it's the program (TikTok) you are using; I suspect it is not fully supported by the host that SMF uses.


I found that if I Download the video to my computer (generally not something I want to do as it requires later deleting it) and then find a program that will play said video (again, not something I normally want to do), then I can view it.

Beautiful soaps, KiwiMoose.

PS.  If anyone else wants to do the same, *AnyDVD* by Softonic will play this file. There are other that will not play it due to 'missing codec'. I actually already had AnyDVD on my laptop, so no new program to download.


----------



## Babyshoes

I bevelled and stamped a few more soaps made during the week that I'm planning to take to our games weekend in about 5 weeks - cutting it slightly fine for cure time, but I really wanted a few more options to take along. Stamp is a D20, which seemed appropriate for the geeky crowd...

The pink and purple was less vibrant than expected from my new micas (the photo makes it look a bit brighter than in real life), but still pretty. It's lavender and rose scented, and will be named Faerie Farts. 
The green swirls are scented with a green tea and mint FO, which behaved beautifully and will be called Sylvan Suds. I made a small batch with a tester bottle and definitely need to order more. (Out the bottle, it's slightly reminiscent of Fairy Liquid here in the UK, but a bit nicer and will hopefully continue to mellow a little during cure.)

Other soaps already on the curing rack from a few weeks back: Salty Sea Dragon, Cherry Kobold, Rambling Druid.

Not shown: processed-meat coloured, seized solid, crumbly looking, strawberry soap. Managed to shove and squish it into moulds, but boy are they Ug-leeee!


----------



## Vicki C

Ford said:


> Played with my new planer/beveler. Work's pretty good.
> View attachment 61202


Really nice Ford


----------



## KiwiMoose

ResolvableOwl said:


> My browser somehow decided to interpret it as an audio-only file (?). I eventually downloaded the vid and viewed it with a general-purpose media player without issues.
> 
> @KiwiMoose Once you're grown-up, we will teach you how to properly use the video upload function.


Thankyou! I never knew this.
Here you go:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

KiwiMoose said:


> It's a TikTok that's saved to my phone as a .mov file


nice soap!  and @earlene, thanks for the download tip. I downloaded and then played the video on my ipad without any extra software.

Here’s the soap I just made to test OT’s Pink Papaya. Gotta love masterbatching when it comes to making soap on a whim. I picked the scent as one of several to try for my DIL who likes tropical/fruity scents. It‘s a bit on the glitzy side, but I had fun swirling and the FO behaved very well.


----------



## Vicki C

I scored another bread rack, this one was FREEEEE! I love the one I have - great way to cure soaps.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Vicki C said:


> I scored another bread rack, this one was FREEEEE! I love the one I have - great way to cure soaps.


Wow, that’s a terrific score!


----------



## Vicki C

Mobjack Bay said:


> Wow, that’s a terrific score!


I know. I’ve been feeling very giddy all day but my husband isn’t really responding with the appropriate level of admiration and enthusiasm (or any enthusiasm actually) so I turned to my fellow soapers.


----------



## LynetteO

Vicki C said:


> I know. I’ve been feeling very giddy all day but my husband isn’t really responding with the appropriate level of admiration and enthusiasm (or any enthusiasm actually) so I turned to my fellow soapers.


Tell your DH that a fellow soaper is admittedly a bit jealous of such a FABULOUS score!


----------



## Zing

Good lookin' soap there, @Ford and have fun with your new toy!

Several soapy things today.  I fondled turned my curing bars.  Had another quick trip to my sister's house and again affirmed her decision to start _using_ my soaps instead of _decorating _with my soaps -- lovin' the lather after a 2 year cure!  

Also started planning a holiday soap.  Mrs. Zing suggested a snow fall and says, "It would be better if somehow you could turn your bars onto their side so it would be a tall bar instead of a horizontal bar."  I says, "Um, yes, there's a mold for that, it's called a tall & skinny."  She says, "Ooh!  You should totally get one of those!"  Guess what's in the ol' shopping cart?!

And finally, @KiwiMoose :  WOULDJA STOP BREAKING THE INTERWEBS ALREADY??!!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Vicki C said:


> I know. I’ve been feeling very giddy all day but my husband isn’t really responding with the appropriate level of admiration and enthusiasm (or any enthusiasm actually) so I turned to my fellow soapers.


You're safe here with us Vicki - we understand you


----------



## earlene

Yeah, the Hubbies out there.  I'm not sure mine would be thrilled if I were to bring a baking rack into the house, BUT when I talk about whether or not I want to spend the money to go to a soapmaking conference, he's "it's only $xx", you should definitely go.  The older he gets, the more willing his is to spend money.  He used to look at almost everything as overpriced, and still does sometimes, but more often than not, he seems to feel that if it's something we really enjoy, it's worth the money.

I, too am envious that @Vicki C found such a nice baking rack for FREE!  Having paid full price for such things in the past, I have to say, it was a fabulous find and you deserve the enthusiastic responses from all of us to make up for your DH's lack thereof!

Edit: spelling error correction


----------



## Catscankim

Getting ready to chop up some “peppermint candies” soap for toppers. Im excited for this lol. I hope it works out as planned.

Although i didnt enter any soap in the Soap Challenge Club September challenge, i did download the recipe and made some clear mp soap.

I have mixed results lol. I tried to do a hybrid cp and mp soap like the video from From Grace To You. My cp soap just layered on top (instead of staying put on one side like i planned). The cut bars are a little cloudy looking for the clear mp soap, but the thinner end cuts are pretty clear. Plus it seems that some of the blue mica mixed in with the clear soap, so it has kind of a blue tint to it as well.

Abby in the background for some interest lol.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Mobjack Bay said:


> nice soap!  and @earlene, thanks for the download tip. I downloaded and then played the video on my ipad without any extra software.
> 
> Here’s the soap I just made to test OT’s Pink Papaya. Gotta love masterbatching when it comes to making soap on a whim. I picked the scent as one of several to try for my DIL who likes tropical/fruity scents. It‘s a bit on the glitzy side, but I had fun swirling and the FO behaved very well.
> 
> View attachment 61228


WOW love them colors'


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Catscankim said:


> Getting ready to chop up some “peppermint candies” soap for toppers. Im excited for this lol. I hope it works out as planned.
> 
> Although i didnt enter any soap in the Soap Challenge Club September challenge, i did download the recipe and made some clear mp soap.
> 
> I have mixed results lol. I tried to do a hybrid cp and mp soap like the video from From Grace To You. My cp soap just layered on top (instead of staying put on one side like i planned). The cut bars are a little cloudy looking for the clear mp soap, but the thinner end cuts are pretty clear. Plus it seems that some of the blue mica mixed in with the clear soap, so it has kind of a blue tint to it as well.
> 
> Abby in the background for some interest lol.
> 
> View attachment 61257
> View attachment 61258


pretty'


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

KiwiMoose said:


> Thankyou! I never knew this.
> Here you go:
> View attachment 61223


cant view.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> WOW love them colors' ❤


Thank you Peachy!  The bright orange is definitely new territory for me.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Mobjack Bay said:


> Thank you Peachy!  The bright orange is definitely new territory for me.


I used a bright orange in my soap today its called Neon Bright Orange I hope it stays as bright as it was when mixed it today' but usually it does fade some.


----------



## Vicki C

earlene said:


> Yeah, the Hubbies out there.  I'm not sure mine would be thrilled if I were to bring a baking rack into the house, BUT when I talk about weather or not I want to spend the money to go to a soapmaking conference, he's "it's only $xx", you should definitely go.  The older he gets, the more willing his is to spend money.  He used to look at almost everything as overpriced, and still does sometimes, but more often than not, he seems to feel that if it's something we really enjoy, it's worth the money.
> 
> I, too am envious that @Vicki C found such a nice baking rack for FREE!  Having paid full price for such things in the past, I have to say, it was a fabulous find and you deserve the enthusiastic responses from all of us to make up for your DH's lack thereof!


Thank you! It’s in an outbuilding so DH doesn’t have to set eyes on it


----------



## Vicki C

After a frustrating day of soap mishaps I was delighted to hear that I was recognized for best use of color in Amy Warden’s soap challenge club for my transparent soap!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Vicki C said:


> After a frustrating day of soap mishaps I was delighted to hear that I was recognized for best use of color in Amy Warden’s soap challenge club for my transparent soap!


Fantastic!  Congratulations!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Vicki C said:


> After a frustrating day of soap mishaps I was delighted to hear that I was recognized for best use of color in Amy Warden’s soap challenge club for my transparent soap! View attachment 61265


Thats beautiful' Congrats For Your Color Reconnection. Yay


----------



## dibbles

@Vicki C huge congratulations! Well deserved honor - the soap is beautiful!


----------



## LynetteO

@Vicki C  That is some beautifully colored soap. It’s mesmerizing!


----------



## rdc1978

The soapy thing I did today was attempt a 4 pound slab of a heart design that didn't go how I wanted 

On another note are there any companies with an upcoming big sale?  I'd like to buy some more rose fragrance oils but I never seem to get the sale updates!


----------



## MrsZ

rdc1978 said:


> The soapy thing I did today was attempt a 4 pound slab of a heart design that didn't go how I wanted
> 
> On another note are there any companies with an upcoming big sale?  I'd like to buy some more rose fragrance oils but I never seem to get the sale updates!


Wholesale supplies plus is having a sale on select fragrance oils this week. I don't know what oils though.


----------



## John Harris

Adventures in Lye
Tonight, me and my soaping partner opened a 50 pound bag of lye that was a minimum of 18 years old. (Yes, it is still good. I won't go into it here)
We wanted to transfer it from its heavy plastic bag to plastic 4 kg lye containers.  We were all suited up - goggles, masks, rubber gloves, long sleeve shirts, etc., etc. There were a few clumps that had to be broken up with a rubber mallet.  Lye sure does like to spread out, doesn't it.  Anyway, we're fine and the lye is transferred.  Now!  To getting to make more soap!  Next on the list:  Frankincense & Myrrh from the now defunct Missy's Candles.


----------



## rdc1978

MrsZ said:


> Wholesale supplies plus is having a sale on select fragrance oils this week. I don't know what oils though.




Thanks a million! 

I checked it out.  Nothing I'm super interested in but it was good to take a look!


----------



## ResolvableOwl

John Harris said:


> Adventures in Lye
> Tonight, me and my soaping partner opened a 50 pound bag of lye that was a minimum of 18 years old. (Yes, it is still good. I won't go into it here)


Whoa. Someone did a good job in packaging and storing it. But now it's eventually time for the lye to do its destined thing and unify with oils.

Huge old bags filled with white chemicals reminds me of the darkroom we had in school. One cupboard was just there to keep the hoard with bags of fixing salt crystals (with regards from ZCS ) “Made in GDR”. With dirty B/W photography not very popular any more, in times of DSLRs and smartphone AI cameras, Photoshop and FaceApp, I strongly suspect they still have a few bags of this thiosulfate in some corner, by now at least at age 31. As long as the bags are tight and no moisture creeps in, still going strong! _(insert choir sounds of the (instrumental) national anthem of the GDR here) _


----------



## KiwiMoose

I made a double batch - the biggest sized batch I've ever made. 2kg of oils.  Probably small-fry compared to what some of you all do, but I was pretty chuffed with myself.  It only just fitted into my regular soap mixing bowl.


----------



## Vicki C

KiwiMoose said:


> I made a double batch - the biggest sized batch I've ever made. 2kg of oils.  Probably small-fry compared to what some of you all do, but I was pretty chuffed with myself.  It only just fitted into my regular soap mixing bowl.


Nice! I have started to try to up my game as well, have made a few batches with 4kg of oils, and have been using a 2-gallon bucket with a spout for my mixing. The thing is, I bought the smallest cheapest microwave on the planet for my soap studio so any heating I need to do takes forever. Next purchase, larger microwave.


----------



## PKappy

Didn't get my triangles just right... But I have to say, I like the design, regardless! Autumn Equinox from Nurture Soap. Does thicken in about 30 seconds after mixing, I split my batter purposely for that. However, I noted that even though my total batch weight was supposed to be about 1500 grams, when I weighed out into the pouring pitches with the mica's, the remaining was more like 440 grams. Hmmm, in the future I will weigh out my batter, minus the container's weight to split more evenly.


----------



## Zing

KiwiMoose said:


> I made a double batch - the biggest sized batch I've ever made. 2kg of oils.  Probably small-fry compared to what some of you all do, but I was pretty chuffed with myself.  It only just fitted into my regular soap mixing bowl.


I'm chuffed with you too! 

Hey, @PKappy -- that is awesome looking soap!!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

I've been up since 2:30 DST so I wouldn't miss our soap challenge entry deadline' Phew made it . Night All, going back to bed.   zzz


----------



## dibbles

rdc1978 said:


> On another note are there any companies with an upcoming big sale? I'd like to buy some more rose fragrance oils but I never seem to get the sale updates!


In the past, several vendors have had Black Friday sales. WSP has weekly sales that usually include a selection of FOs.


----------



## PKappy

Zing said:


> I'm chuffed with you too!
> 
> Hey, @PKappy -- that is awesome looking soap!!


Thank you so much Zing!!


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken

Vicki C said:


> After a frustrating day of soap mishaps I was delighted to hear that I was recognized for best use of color in Amy Warden’s soap challenge club for my transparent soap! View attachment 61265


Totally _fantastic_ soap, @Vicki C ! I'm blown away.

Is there a link to view all the entries if you weren't part of the challenge?


----------



## Tinkerbelle

Yesterday I made this rose soap for my mom. She passed away 9/27 several years ago and I was really missing her.  Rose was her favorite scent and I was trying to make it a nice, soft pink but it came out orangish.  She passed away before I started making soap and she so would have loved soapmaking.


----------



## TashaBird

I am out of town and can’t wait to make soap when I get home. I just bought this tee shirt, does that count? Since my fascination and love of all things salt preceded my fascination and love of soap, I had to have it! When I learned of the alchemy of fats transforming into salts it blew my mind. Yay! New shirt!!


----------



## ResolvableOwl

PKappy said:


> Thank you so much Zing!!


Don't give too much on @Zing praising alternating wall pour soaps. He happens to be biased when it comes to “his” method. 

That doesn't change the fact that it _is_ indeed gourgeous soap, and extra bonus to you that you dared work with a nasty FO and “abused” it for a well-executed design.


----------



## PKappy

ResolvableOwl said:


> Don't give too much on @Zing praising alternating wall pour soaps. He happens to be biased when it comes to “his” method.
> 
> That doesn't change the fact that it _is_ indeed gourgeous soap, and extra bonus to you that you dared work with a nasty FO and “abused” it for a well-executed design.


Thank you ResolvableOwl! Now you have sparked my curiosity Zing's method. Is it here on the forum someplace? I'll do some searching.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Tinkerbelle said:


> Yesterday I made this rose soap for my mom. She passed away 9/27 several years ago and I was really missing her.  Rose was her favorite scent and I was trying to make it a nice, soft pink but it came out orangish.  She passed away before I started making soap and she so would have loved soapmaking.


I love the color.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

TashaBird said:


> I am out of town and can’t wait to make soap when I get home. I just bought this tee shirt, does that count? Since my fascination and love of all things salt preceded my fascination and love of soap, I had to have it! When I learned of the alchemy of fats transforming into salts it blew my mind. Yay! New shirt!!


Sure Does IMHO


----------



## ResolvableOwl

PKappy said:


> Thank you ResolvableOwl! Now you have sparked my curiosity Zing's method. Is it here on the forum someplace? I'll do some searching.







__





						Winter soap
					

I cut yesterday's soap and fairly pleased with the result.  It was my first mica line and my learning is to go heavier next time, but I'm still happy with it.  My inspiration is the 3rd photo, visit Flax Milk Layered Soap Project | BrambleBerry .  I used my own essential oil blend for scent: fir...




					www.soapmakingforum.com
				







__





						2 more soaps, alternating wall pours
					

I'm lovin' this new alternating wall pour technique Winter soap!  Scents for both are essential oils of bergamot/eucalyptus/fir/ rosemary/peppermint, my new fave.  One is kermit green mica with cocoa powder mica lines to match our chartreuse-accented kitchen  The other is merlot mica with...




					www.soapmakingforum.com
				







__





						Latest alternating wall pour
					

I cut my soap.  I won't show the top -- sorry @amd and your whole dimensionality thing -- because of misbehaving essential oil, but the main part looks okay.  I can't take decent photos in my basement.  The color is pink with a "mica" line of activated charcoal.  Scented with lavender and litsea...




					www.soapmakingforum.com
				







__





						Another latest alternating wall pour
					

Here's soap #3 of the week.  If you've been following all the drama today, I have issues with mystery yellow streaks.  They'll fade in time.  And I've learned I think the issue is soaping too cool with false trace.  Living and learning.... Mica line is titanium dioxide.  Scented with bergamot...




					www.soapmakingforum.com


----------



## Catscankim

Vicki C said:


> After a frustrating day of soap mishaps I was delighted to hear that I was recognized for best use of color in Amy Warden’s soap challenge club for my transparent soap! View attachment 61265


That's your soap?!!! It caught my eye this afternoon on the fb page. Congrats! I love it!  ❤  ❤


----------



## Zing

ResolvableOwl said:


> Don't give too much on @Zing praising alternating wall pour soaps. He happens to be biased when it comes to “his” method.


@PKappy, do you see what I have to put up with here with the likes of @ResolvableOwl ??!!    Thankfully @ResolvableOwl was redeemed by compiling my greatest hits album all in one post!  
Regarding "_my_" alternating wall pour, I like it because it's a simple design with great results.  And I'm super stoked that a tall & skinny mold is on its way!!


----------



## dibbles

I got around to taking soapy pictures!


----------



## Catscankim

dibbles said:


> I got around to taking soapy pictures!


Id sell a lot more if i would get better at my soapy pictures.


----------



## dibbles

Catscankim said:


> Id sell a lot more if i would get better at my soapy pictures.


Since you signed up for the Soap Challenge Club this month, take a look at the photo tips section there while you still have access. I agree though, getting good soapy photos is hard.


----------



## Vicki C

KiwiMoose said:


> You're safe here with us Vicki - we understand you


Thank you


----------



## Vicki C

The_Emerald_Chicken said:


> Totally _fantastic_ soap, @Vicki C ! I'm blown away.
> 
> Is there a link to view all the entries if you weren't part of the challenge?


Thank you! ETA the entries are at the bottom of the page at this link (thanks @dibbles !).









						Transparent Soap Winners
					

Visit the post for more.




					soapchallengeclub.com


----------



## Vicki C

Catscankim said:


> Id sell a lot more if i would get better at my soapy pictures.





dibbles said:


> Since you signed up for the Soap Challenge Club this month, take a look at the photo tips section there while you still have access. I agree though, getting good soapy photos is hard.


I finally bought a light box, a pretty cheap one but it does serve the purpose and means I’m not running around outside with a little table looking for the right light. They have light boxes on Amazon for ~ $30 - and @dibbles is right the tips and tricks on the soap challenge are helpful. I think a real camera would help too but I am just using my iPhone.


----------



## Vicki C

Catscankim said:


> That's your soap?!!! It caught my eye this afternoon on the fb page. Congrats! I love it!  ❤  ❤


Thank you! Yup c’est moi.


----------



## dibbles

The_Emerald_Chicken said:


> Is there a link to view all the entries if you weren't part of the challenge?


Here's the link - you just have to keep scrolling to the bottom of the page to see all the entries.








						Transparent Soap Winners
					

Visit the post for more.




					soapchallengeclub.com


----------



## PKappy

Zing said:


> @PKappy, do you see what I have to put up with here with the likes of @ResolvableOwl ??!!    Thankfully @ResolvableOwl was redeemed by compiling my greatest hits album all in one post!
> Regarding "_my_" alternating wall pour, I like it because it's a simple design with great results.  And I'm super stoked that a tall & skinny mold is on its way!!


Can’t wait to see it and I plan to try your method!


----------



## Zing

My soapy thing was to order samples of gold micas/glitters -- thanks to tips from my soap peeps here!  And to justify the shipping cost, of course I had to add some more blue mica samples because I only have 2 dozen already.

And a word of gratitude to this community!  My work day lasted a week and was stressful beyond all get out.  And then I come on here, get some good practical advice, several chuckles -- and to top it all off for joyous admiration, did you all see this??!! A Few Soaps


----------



## rdc1978

dibbles said:


> In the past, several vendors have had Black Friday sales. WSP has weekly sales that usually include a selection of FOs.



Thanks, maybe I'll just wait!


----------



## KiwiMoose

KiwiMoose said:


> I made a double batch - the biggest sized batch I've ever made. 2kg of oils.  Probably small-fry compared to what some of you all do, but I was pretty chuffed with myself.  It only just fitted into my regular soap mixing bowl.


Here’s the top of my big boy:


----------



## Juggsy

It's been a couple of months since I've posted. Life has taken some unexpected turns which see me travelling up to 5-6 hours a day to help my step father navigate palli care for my mum. Both of whom are in deep denial that she's got less than six months. He actually said to me "well Miette (my daughter) lasted 22 months" yep she did but she had radiation to extend her life. They estimated 6 months with radiation but she's still the longest survivor of her cancer. But mum can't have chemo or even radiation as her heart and lungs wouldn't take it. It's a frustrating and difficult time. But all good, we expect our parents to die before us. It's life and at 77 she has had 70 more years than her granddaughter.  

We've not made lots of soap in the last month as due to life. I'm struggling just to complete formulating for my diploma. 

But we have done some awesome things. In September alone we have pumped out just over 200 bath bombs and around 100 shower bombs. As well as lots of shampoo and conditioner bars, lotions and a few experiments. 

And this week I made some liquid soap paste with a difference. I added olive, coconut, castor and vitamin E around the usual % but I added 5% hemp, 5% moringa oil and 5% jojoba. I would have added more hemp. But I've learnt if I add over 10% it's too green. I know Dr Bronners are using it but I believe the percentage to be really small. I wish I knew but I've tried from 20% and I settled ages ago on leaving it out. But decided I'd have another stab. It's got the slightest green tinge but it's hardly noticeable. I still think the colour isn't the same but it's **** close. 


I have missed reading your lives and adventures.


----------



## Juggsy

KiwiMoose said:


> pretty chuffed with myself


 And most of the North Americans are most probably wondering  what the f "chuffed" is  wish their was an emoji for finger on nose aka "in the know"  

Looks awesome Kiwi.


----------



## dibbles

@Juggsy I'm sorry to read about your mom. I know what a difficult time it is for you. 

As a North American, I do think most of us know what chuffed means.


----------



## Juggsy

dibbles said:


> @Juggsy I'm sorry to read about your mom. I know what a difficult time it is for you.
> 
> As a North American, I do think most of us know what chuffed means.


I assumed you guys didn't it was on some show I was watching (high maintenance maybe) and they stirred the Aussie who said "chuffed" up... "Chaffed" etc. 
.


----------



## Orebma

KiwiMoose said:


> funny you should say _ I can;t see it myself on my MacBook using safari, nor firefox.


I only hear an excerpt of a waiata - it doesn't come up as a vid but as an mp for me


----------



## violets2217

I just love Nuture Soap… got an order recently for a soap I have planned and just ordered what I needed (I promise, I did!!!) and I’m convinced they actually put thought into the free gift they add! It went perfectly with the micas I order and it’s a bea
Today I’m experimenting with adding citric acid to my soap and trying out a new fragrance oil (Riesling Berry Slush from NG) and some micas to see if they are what I thought they’d be.



Gonna try a OPW again… 

@Zing the bottom left is Nurture Soap’s Mayan Gold. It’s not too sparkly though, but we will see when I cut it!

ETA…I added the Citric Acid dissolved in water to my oils like @DeeAnna recommends on the Classic Bells Soapy Stuff website. My oils & lye were at around 85/90 degrees. When I added the lye and stirred a bit with a spatula it heated up to 98 degrees. Is that normal? I got a little worried, but as I stick blended and stirred my batter stayed pretty fluid. But still, it heated up pretty quickly and I started sweating!


----------



## Orebma

Vicki C said:


> I scored another bread rack, this one was FREEEEE! I love the one I have - great way to cure soaps.


Oh So Jelly - Congratulations! I saw one here (2nd hand) and it was selling for $500


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

KiwiMoose said:


> Here’s the top of my big boy:
> View attachment 61303


Your soap' are so pretty, my goodness' this one is no exception. Beautiful


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Juggsy said:


> It's been a couple of months since I've posted. Life has taken some unexpected turns which see me travelling up to 5-6 hours a day to help my step father navigate palli care for my mum. Both of whom are in deep denial that she's got less than six months. He actually said to me "well Miette (my daughter) lasted 22 months" yep she did but she had radiation to extend her life. They estimated 6 months with radiation but she's still the longest survivor of her cancer. But mum can't have chemo or even radiation as her heart and lungs wouldn't take it. It's a frustrating and difficult time. But all good, we expect our parents to die before us. It's life and at 77 she has had 70 more years than her granddaughter.
> 
> We've not made lots of soap in the last month as due to life. I'm struggling just to complete formulating for my diploma.
> 
> But we have done some awesome things. In September alone we have pumped out just over 200 bath bombs and around 100 shower bombs. As well as lots of shampoo and conditioner bars, lotions and a few experiments.
> 
> And this week I made some liquid soap paste with a difference. I added olive, coconut, castor and vitamin E around the usual % but I added 5% hemp, 5% moringa oil and 5% jojoba. I would have added more hemp. But I've learnt if I add over 10% it's too green. I know Dr Bronners are using it but I believe the percentage to be really small. I wish I knew but I've tried from 20% and I settled ages ago on leaving it out. But decided I'd have another stab. It's got the slightest green tinge but it's hardly noticeable. I still think the colour isn't the same but it's **** close.
> 
> 
> I have missed reading your lives and adventures. ♥♥
> 
> 
> View attachment 61304


Sorry about your Mama.  You have been busy' wow most impressive.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Im busy making labels for my soap's. One soap is so ugly I'm contemplating calling it ugly duckling but it smells wonderful I used two different mint scent's, hubby thinks it smells like a Christmas tree, maybe I'll call it ugly duckling Christmas tree.


----------



## Juggsy

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Im busy making labels for my soap's. One soap is so ugly I'm contemplating calling it ugly duckling but it smells wonderful I used two different mint scent's, hubby thinks it smells like a Christmas tree, maybe I'll call it ugly duckling Christmas tree.


Great name for a soap in my opinion.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Orebma said:


> I only hear an excerpt of a waiata - it doesn't come up as a vid but as an mp for me


I can see all the non-kiwis googling waiata now :-D


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Juggsy said:


> Great name for a soap in my opinion. ♥


Thx


----------



## KiwiMoose

Making a rainbow layered soap and it started to thicken badly. Not wanting to waste the soap I opted to pipe the leftovers on top:


----------



## ResolvableOwl

@KiwiMoose No, I don't believe you this is unintentional   

If (=when) you are planning to have such an “accident” again, you might consider to pipe the “macaroons” not starting from a short side, but a long side, so that, after cutting, each bar gets a fair bit of rainbow effect.


----------



## KiwiMoose

ResolvableOwl said:


> @KiwiMoose No, I don't believe you this is unintentional
> 
> If (=when) you are planning to have such an “accident” again, you might consider to pipe the “macaroons” not starting from a short side, but a long side, so that, after cutting, each bar gets a fair bit of rainbow effect.


OK I will remember that next time I'm in a panic with thickening batter


----------



## Zing

KiwiMoose said:


> OK I will remember that next time I'm in a panic with thickening batter


But are you chuffed?


----------



## violets2217

When I was washing and putting away my soap dishes, I realized I grabbed the 1/2 teaspoon instead of the teaspoon to measure my mica. So I accidentally put in way less mica than I was supposed to  so not  colorful as I wanted, but still pretty and smells wonderful! I kinda have a love/hate relationship with my soap loaf ends. They always have the best of the pattern.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Absolutely pretty, @violets2217 ! No idea how much more intense you have aimed for the colours, but I find the dosage very tasteful.

And that dragonfly stamp is cute . Only today I nearly hit a dragonfly (a rare guest in a garden with no standing waters nearby) sitting on the stairs in front of the house, sunbathing.


----------



## SoapLover1

violets2217 said:


> I just love Nuture Soap… got an order recently for a soap I have planned and just ordered what I needed (I promise, I did!!!) and I’m convinced they actually put thought into the free gift they add! It went perfectly with the micas I order and it’s a bea
> Today I’m experimenting with adding citric acid to my soap and trying out a new fragrance oil (Riesling Berry Slush from NG) and some micas to see if they are what I thought they’d be.
> View attachment 61312
> 
> 
> Gonna try a OPW again…
> 
> @Zing the bottom left is Nurture Soap’s Mayan Gold. It’s not too sparkly though, but we will see when I cut it!
> 
> ETA…I added the Citric Acid dissolved in water to my oils like @DeeAnna recommends on the Classic Bells Soapy Stuff website. My oils & lye were at around 85/90 degrees. When I added the lye and stirred a bit with a spatula it heated up to 98 degrees. Is that normal? I got a little worried, but as I stick blended and stirred my batter stayed pretty fluid. But still, it heated up pretty quickly and I started sweating!


Hi! I’ve never added Citric Acid mixed in Water to my Oils. How did it turn out - Oil & Water? I add & dissolve mine in my  Distilled Water prior to adding Lye.


----------



## violets2217

SoapLover1 said:


> Hi! I’ve never added Citric Acid mixed in Water to my Oils. How did it turn out - Oil & Water? I add & dissolve mine in my  Distilled Water prior to adding Lye.


It worked out fine… just heated up a bit initially.  The bars seem to be their norm at un-molding and cutting. Next time I might try the dissolved solution in with my lye next time and let it cool down per usual. Thanks!


ResolvableOwl said:


> And that dragonfly stamp is cute . Only today I nearly hit a dragonfly (a rare guest in a garden with no standing waters nearby) sitting on the stairs in front of the house, sunbathing.


Love my dragonfly! They are such beautiful creatures! And they swarm our yard here and dive bomb my kids (pre-teens) and they run away screaming! It’s so fun to watch! I’m pretty excited just got a dragonfly pull-through plate & can't wait to try it out! Just need to decide on color palette…
Not more intense colors just more defined. The were four different micas… and I think if I’d put the full amount I think the colors wouldn’t have blended so well. The batter was thick enough not to blend together. Anyways… I’m liking the colors a lot! So bright and cheery!


----------



## ResolvableOwl

violets2217 said:


> Not more intense colors just more defined. The were four different micas… and I think if I’d put the full amount I think the colors wouldn’t have blended so well. The batter was thick enough not to blend together. Anyways… I’m liking the colors a lot! So bright and cheery!


Ahh, ok. That makes sense. On the first glance it appeared to me nearly like a stepwise ombré OPW. Mildest form of stepwise colour gradient, but it fits well together. Also in mind that pink and yellow are two colours that don't _have_ to blend well into each other. But it works well for you 



violets2217 said:


> I kinda have a love/hate relationship with my soap loaf ends. They always have the best of the pattern.


Guilty as well . I just hadn't had the heart to withhold the public the dirty end piece of my mini drop swirl (left, planed off just 2 mm to get an even face).


----------



## Zing

violets2217 said:


> When I was washing and putting away my soap dishes, I realized I grabbed the 1/2 teaspoon instead of the teaspoon to measure my mica. So I accidentally put in way less mica than I was supposed to  so not  colorful as I wanted, but still pretty and smells wonderful! I kinda have a love/hate relationship with my soap loaf ends. They always have the best of the pattern.
> View attachment 61322
> 
> 
> View attachment 61323


Looks like a sunset!


----------



## TashaBird

true! 


violets2217 said:


> They always have the best of the pattern.


----------



## Megan

violets2217 said:


> When I was washing and putting away my soap dishes, I realized I grabbed the 1/2 teaspoon instead of the teaspoon to measure my mica. So I accidentally put in way less mica than I was supposed to  so not  colorful as I wanted, but still pretty and smells wonderful! I kinda have a love/hate relationship with my soap loaf ends. They always have the best of the pattern.
> View attachment 61322
> 
> 
> View attachment 61323


FWIW I love the pastels. This is just gorgeous


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Melt&Pour soap base from 100% red palm oil.

Heavenly smell, okayish lather (for a non-lauric castor-free soap), but it stains everything with its nasty yellow suds.


----------



## dibbles

ResolvableOwl said:


> but it stains everything with its nasty yellow suds.


It’s really too bad it stains. It’s such a beautiful color.


----------



## Catscankim

Cut my peppermint soap. Was a pass-the-time soap, easy peasy. I have a whole bunch of peppermint crumbles. They didnt come out quit as realistic to do the peppermint bark pieces that i wanted to make. My fault on that. I got impatient and ran the knife through the thin red and white slabs like i was chopping herbs. The soap started to mush up lol.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

I'm aware it is useless as is. But I've made it partly to find out how little I can blend into colourless M&P soap to still get a decent orange-red colour, but with much less staining issues.

_A propos_ staining: another soapy thing for me today was that I used up a piece of chocolate soap (chocolate molten into the oils for the purposes of colour and cocoa butter). Cappuccino-coloured suds, but the drain water looked like … “bodily fluids” (is that the right word?). Another case of a well-meant addition overdone


----------



## KiwiMoose

KiwiMoose said:


> OK I will remember that next time I'm in a panic with thickening batter


Here’s the cut:


----------



## violets2217

I just figured out why I’ve become so obsessed with these sunrise colors:

my work computer background:


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

KiwiMoose said:


> Making a rainbow layered soap and it started to thicken badly. Not wanting to waste the soap I opted to pipe the leftovers on top:
> View attachment 61319
> View attachment 61320


Oh thats a wonderful idea. love the colors.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

ResolvableOwl said:


> View attachment 61337
> 
> 
> Melt&Pour soap base from 100% red palm oil.
> 
> Heavenly smell, okayish lather (for a non-lauric castor-free soap), but it stains everything with its nasty yellow suds.


Oh thats a pretty color. in the melt & pour..


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Catscankim said:


> Cut my peppermint soap. Was a pass-the-time soap, easy peasy. I have a whole bunch of peppermint crumbles. They didnt come out quit as realistic to do the peppermint bark pieces that i wanted to make. My fault on that. I got impatient and ran the knife through the thin red and white slabs like i was chopping herbs. The soap started to mush up lol.
> 
> View attachment 61338


Wow that is beautiful soap & I think the Peppermint pieces looks real.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

violets2217 said:


> When I was washing and putting away my soap dishes, I realized I grabbed the 1/2 teaspoon instead of the teaspoon to measure my mica. So I accidentally put in way less mica than I was supposed to  so not  colorful as I wanted, but still pretty and smells wonderful! I kinda have a love/hate relationship with my soap loaf ends. They always have the best of the pattern.
> View attachment 61322
> 
> 
> View attachment 61323


Really pretty' love the pastel shades.


----------



## KiwiMoose

violets2217 said:


> I just figured out why I’ve become so obsessed with these sunrise colors:
> 
> my work computer background:
> View attachment 61343


Subliminal messaging!  That soap is totally gorgeous though - so lucky you measured them wrong!  It's beautiful just the way it is.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Yesterday I cleaned out my soap closet laid down fresh wax paper on shelves, discarded some of my very first soaps that had DOS & smelled like crayons. That was before I used any chelators of any kind. 

 When you know better' You do better  

I ordered soap supplies from Amazon yesterday & I noticed the price of just about everything I looked at has gone up' ugh what are we struggling soapers gonna do? I don't like raising my soap prices when I do sale which issn't often enough. I need to find a way to increase that &  should be my next project.

Then I labeled & wrapped 3 batches of soap' put them in the nicely organized clean closet all ready to go to there new home's.  
Now Im trying to decide what soap design I want to try & create next, The scent will be in the minty family cause I ordered Wintergreen EO' & excited to use that


----------



## Catscankim

I broke out a bar of ZNSC that I made about 6 months ago and used it in the shower this morning.

I am not a fan of the feel of castile, so i just had them tucked away in storage. I came across them, and after admiring how beautifully white they are (wih zero colorants), i decided to test one out, and i am in love !!!

They are super hard, and brilliant white. The bubbles are amazing

Thank you for this recipe @Zany_in_CO

edit…my other soapy thing was buying the ts premium mold from ns that i been holding out on because its been out of stock. Happy happy girl.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

This is a Method I tried last week' called " Ghost Swirl" but in a different design. I fellowed I Dream In Soap tutorial on her " Ghost Swirl "  I realized after I mixed my Lye the ratio was off just a bit between the two, I think this may of contributed to not being able to see the difference in color, though when I poured the soap I could see the difference in the soap. it was a fun soap to create, scented in lavender EO. 
I'm trying to improve my photo shots though I got the background right' the lighting is off, It was shot outside in natural light using a box, though needs improvement its better then some of my other photos.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Catscankim said:


> I broke out a bar of ZNSC that I made about 6 months ago and used it in the shower this morning.
> 
> I am not a fan of the feel of castile, so i just had them tucked away in storage. I came across them, and after admiring how beautifully white they are (wih zero colorants), i decided to test one out, and i am in love !!!
> 
> They are super hard, and brilliant white. The bubbles are amazing
> 
> Thank you for this recipe @Zany_in_CO
> 
> edit…my other soapy thing was buying the ts premium mold from ns that i been holding out on because its been out of stock. Happy happy girl.


Sounds like a wonderful beautiful Bar Soap.


----------



## dibbles

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> The scent will be in the minty family cause I ordered Wintergreen EO' & excited to use that


I'd do a little research on wintergreen EO. I seem to remember reading that it isn't a safe EO, but could be mistaken. Maybe someone else knows something about this, or can at least advise safe usage rates. Or maybe I'm just completely wrong about that.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> I'm trying to improve my photo shots though I got the background right' the lighting is off, It was shot outside in natural light using a box, though needs improvement its better then some of my other photos.


That's a good snapshot! Ghost swirl is probably the worst soaping technique to shoot, due to the mediocre contrast. That photo really has “catalogue quality”!



dibbles said:


> I'd do a little research on wintergreen EO. I seem to remember reading that it isn't a safe EO, but could be mistaken. Maybe someone else knows something about this, or can at least advise safe usage rates. Or maybe I'm just completely wrong about that.


Methyl salicylate (98% of wintergreen EO) is chemically an ester (a close relative to oils), it sounds not very CP stable. If/when it reacts with lye, it forms sodium salicylate, which I'm not sure I'd want to have in soap in larger quantities (skin exfoliant).


----------



## Vicki C

ResolvableOwl said:


> That's a good snapshot! Ghost swirl is probably the worst soaping technique to shoot, due to the mediocre contrast. That photo really has “catalogue quality”!
> 
> 
> Methyl salicylate (98% of wintergreen EO) is chemically an ester (a close relative to oils), it sounds not very CP stable. If/when it reacts with lye, it forms sodium salicylate, which I'm not sure I'd want to have in soap in larger quantities (skin exfoliant).


It seizes like crazy. I made soap with it probably 20 years ago.
My soapy thing today was making 6 batches of soap, about 12 pounds. Some unscented uncolored oatmeal bars, an experimental pull through (results to follow!) and four holiday-ish loaves for selling at a couple of different places. I’m pooped! I need to figure out how to scale up. Or be younger.


----------



## maryloucb

My thin blue line soap. I’m pretty happy with it. Next batch I will add a little more charcoal so it’s darker.


----------



## earlene

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> This is a Method I tried last week' called " Ghost Swirl" but in a different design. I fellowed I Dream In Soap tutorial on her " Ghost Swirl "  I realized after I mixed my Lye the ratio was off just a bit between the two, I think this may of contributed to not being able to see the difference in color, though when I poured the soap I could see the difference in the soap. it was a fun soap to create, scented in lavender EO.
> I'm trying to improve my photo shots though I got the background right' the lighting is off, It was shot outside in natural light using a box, though needs improvement its better then some of my other photos.


I see the swirls. Very pretty soap.

I think, from my experience, that the color differences show up a bit more when deeper colors are used in the soap. But I also really like the subtle shade differences of a ghost swirl in an uncolored soap.  For my tastes, it creates a really elegant soap.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Catscankim said:


> I broke out a bar of ZNSC that I made about 6 months ago and used it in the shower this morning.
> 
> I am not a fan of the feel of castile, so i just had them tucked away in storage. I came across them, and after admiring how beautifully white they are (wih zero colorants), i decided to test one out, and i am in love !!!
> 
> They are super hard, and brilliant white. The bubbles are amazing
> 
> Thank you for this recipe @Zany_in_CO
> 
> edit…my other soapy thing was buying the ts premium mold from ns that i been holding out on because its been out of stock. Happy happy girl.


Sounds like a wonderful beautiful Bar Soap.


ResolvableOwl said:


> That's a good snapshot! Ghost swirl is probably the worst soaping technique to shoot, due to the mediocre contrast. That photo really has “catalogue quality”!
> 
> 
> Methyl salicylate (98% of wintergreen EO) is chemically an ester (a close relative to oils), it sounds not very CP stable. If/when it reacts with lye, it forms sodium salicylate, which I'm not sure I'd want to have in soap in larger quantities (skin exfoliant).


Aww Thx @ResolvableOwl  appreciate it.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

earlene said:


> I see the swirls. Very pretty soap.
> 
> I think, from my experience, that the color differences show up a bit more when deeper colors are used in the soap. But I also really like the subtle shade differences of a ghost swirl in an uncolored soap.  For my tastes, it creates a really elegant soap.


Yes its amazing how the uncolored soap just different lye ratios gives it the different color. Next time I'll use oils that are more white this may of played a part too' of course the EO too. hehe.  Thank you appreciate it.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

maryloucb said:


> My thin blue line soap. I’m pretty happy with it. Next batch I will add a little more charcoal so it’s darker.View attachment 61360


very pretty' I like how dark your black came out.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

dibbles said:


> I'd do a little research on wintergreen EO. I seem to remember reading that it isn't a safe EO, but could be mistaken. Maybe someone else knows something about this, or can at least advise safe usage rates. Or maybe I'm just completely wrong about that.


Yes your right' it can be toxic in larger amounts, but before use i'm gonna do some more research to find out the proper amount that is safe for soap.  I almost chose the FO thinking its safer but changed my mind.
If any of my fellow soapers used wintergreen EO' i'd love here your thoughts & knowledge about it. 
Thx dibbles .


----------



## Catscankim

maryloucb said:


> My thin blue line soap. I’m pretty happy with it. Next batch I will add a little more charcoal so it’s darker.View attachment 61360


LOVE these


----------



## Catscankim

Ok. I SUCK at wall pours. I dont think this is actually supremely pretty, but i think im starting to understand it a bit. One day i might blow you all away lol.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Catscankim said:


> Ok. I SUCK at wall pours. I dont think this is actually supremely pretty, but i think im starting to understand it a bit. One day i might blow you all away lol.


I love this soap! Is that the same color you used for your challenge soap?  The contrast is great with the white.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

@Peachy Clean Soap I found this on *Aromaweb* re. wintergreen eo: “it must be used sparingly and with immense caution as numerous reports of poisoning have occurred.”


----------



## lenarenee

Made two "male" soaps today for someone special in mind. It was a combo palm/lard recipe very similar to the same recipe  I've been make all pandemic, but this time the soft oil was 100% high oleic safflower oil, rather than a mix of high oleic oils I needed to finish up.  Soaped room temp. It made a gorgeously smooth, fluid batter with a ton of working time....too bad the were plain simple colors because I could have done a 12 color swirl with time to spare!  I'm so curious to see how I like the cured product and compare it to the mixed oils bars.....will there be a difference, or were the soaping gods just extra nice to this batch?

ETA:  I'm using a new stick blender - is it possible the stick lender is responsible for the extra smooth, flowing batter?  It's the Cuisinart Smart and I wish I'd broken my old one years ago!  I love the this sb; it's quiet, solid and well built, the shaft attaches and removes very cleanly.


----------



## lenarenee

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Im busy making labels for my soap's. One soap is so ugly I'm contemplating calling it ugly duckling but it smells wonderful I used two different mint scent's, hubby thinks it smells like a Christmas tree, maybe I'll call it ugly duckling Christmas tree.



Or Charlie Brown's Christmas tree?


----------



## lenarenee

Catscankim said:


> Cut my peppermint soap. Was a pass-the-time soap, easy peasy. I have a whole bunch of peppermint crumbles. They didnt come out quit as realistic to do the peppermint bark pieces that i wanted to make. My fault on that. I got impatient and ran the knife through the thin red and white slabs like i was chopping herbs. The soap started to mush up lol.
> 
> View attachment 61338



This is beautiful! And the photography does it justice!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

lenarenee said:


> Or Charlie Brown's Christmas tree?


Oh thats cute too. 



Mobjack Bay said:


> @Peachy Clean Soap I found this on *Aromaweb* re. wintergreen eo: “it must be used sparingly and with immense caution as numerous reports of poisoning have occurred.”


Aww thank you' Im gonna check it out now. .
Ive been searching this evening about this wintergreen oil, findings thus far is a bit strange either its viewed as being very toxic & use w/ caution or it's fantastic for sore muscles & many company's use it in their products as a topical ointment & flavoring in gum. Wintergreen Oil ( methyl salicylate ) Asprin is a derivative of salicylic acid. 
I searched the ifrafragrance.org for guidance on the usage percent & located a case number & classification which is a 9, I think I can use up to 2% in the finished soap but i'm not real sure?  
I read it accelerates in cp soap & lye reacts to the Wintergreen oil leaving no scent.  Sounds like a big headache & risk though i'll make a small batch of soap if the oil smells good as a tester to see how it behaves?.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> I read it accelerates in cp soap & lye reacts to the Wintergreen oil leaving no scent. Sounds like a big headache & risk though i'll make a small batch of soap if the oil smells good as a tester to see how it behaves?.


Yes. When you have the EO, why not? Luckily, HP & addition together with post-cook superfat is always an option.


----------



## Catscankim

Mobjack Bay said:


> I love this soap! Is that the same color you used for your challenge soap?  The contrast is great with the white.


This soap is angry rose, the challenge soap is trial by fire


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Found it at Mad Micas.  Thanks!  I don’t have anything quite that color in my stash.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Catscankim said:


> Ok. I SUCK at wall pours. I dont think this is actually supremely pretty, but i think im starting to understand it a bit. One day i might blow you all away lol.
> 
> View attachment 61368


Thats is purrrrrrty what is the scent ?


----------



## SoapSisters

This is my latest batch. I was testing out Cucumber Melon FO from Micas and More. I'm slightly annoyed by the spots (stearic? bubbles?) but mostly ecstatic because this was a huge save.

I was planning to do a drop swirl, but the colored portion got thick very quickly and made that impossible. (Grumbling here about accelerating micas, but maybe that's for a new thread.) The colored batter just sat on top of the base batter, which does NOT create a drop swirl. I quickly added the rest of the uncolored batter and luckily had my gear tie handy for a hanger swirl (done vertically and then horizontally).


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Mobjack Bay said:


> @Peachy Clean Soap I found this on *Aromaweb* re. wintergreen eo: “it must be used sparingly and with immense caution as numerous reports of poisoning have occurred.”


Oh I gotta say' I love your information thread' it gives all info I needed especially the percent amount usage. big hugs' I really appreciate you taking the time locating the information & posting.


----------



## TashaBird

Getting my Halloween soaps to market tomorrow. Ran out of ink, so can’t print all the labels. I’m super excited to get them to folks before Halloween this year! Love the glow in the dark mica from NS!


----------



## Catscankim

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Thats is purrrrrrty what is the scent ?


Peppermint Candy FO 200 from wsp. It really is a good smelling candy cane scent. No discoloration, and it actually decelerated trace, so I felt like when I added the fo, I had to start the waiting game all over again to pour. Last year I had another "candy cane" fo, but it contained vanillin so it turned out brown. This is a good one. I saved the bottle so that I remembered which one I liked for the future.

@Mobjack Bay ...sorry, I should have told you where I got it from. I actually used the last of mine but went to buy more today and they were out of stock on all sizes except the trials and the 1/4 ounce, so I am going to wait for it to be back in stock.

I love this color! Used full strength it looks like a burgandy wine, but sometimes I use it with TD and get a nice mellow pink.


----------



## Vicki C

Just got a commission for wedding party favors -they want pine tar soap with black hearts! I know, this is a little different.  I am brainstorming. Maybe lace filigree black hearts and pour the pine tar soap over them. No time with pine tar to do anything fancy in the soap itself. Maybe cookie cutter hearts and replace with black soap? Sounds a little juvenile. Maybe have a stamp made and stamp the impression in black? I was awake at 3:30 am trying to figure it out.


----------



## Vicki C

TashaBird said:


> Getting my Halloween soaps to market tomorrow. Ran out of ink, so can’t print all the labels. I’m super excited to get them to folks before Halloween this year! Love the glow in the dark mica from NS!


These are SO COOL!


----------



## ResolvableOwl

@Vicki C
Most business-official use of the  emoji… 

A gust into your brain storm: kind of a variation of the rim part of Lisa's rimmed soap, from regular soap batter, with black hearts in the rim design. And then into the middle of the column mould, just glop in the pine tar soap, plain smooth as it is, or with just a lazy little ITP streak of charcoal batter.
Idk how converged the conceptions of your customer(s) are, if this would still be covered by specification. But AFAIK pine tar soap is unconditionally HP, and HP swirling/embed techniques are tricky.

ETA: Something close, realised in M&P


----------



## earlene

ResolvableOwl said:


> @Vicki C
> A gust into your brain storm: kind of a variation of the rim part of Lisa's rimmed soap, from regular soap batter, with black hearts in the rim design. And then into the middle of the column mould, just glop in the pine tar soap, plain smooth as it is, or with just a lazy little ITP streak of charcoal batter.
> Idk how converged the conceptions of your customer(s) are, if this would still be covered by specification. But AFAIK pine tar soap is unconditionally HP, and HP swirling/embed techniques are tricky.
> 
> ETA: Something close, realised in M&P



Pine tar soap does not technically have to be HP, RO.  That last time I made it, I used the CP method.  In spite of it being on the warm end of the spectrum, there was no 'cooking' of the soap before pouring into the mold.

I do like your rim suggestion, as that would look very nice.



Vicki C said:


> Just got a commission for wedding party favors -they want pine tar soap with black hearts! I know, this is a little different.  I am brainstorming. Maybe lace filigree black hearts and pour the pine tar soap over them. No time with pine tar to do anything fancy in the soap itself. Maybe cookie cutter hearts and replace with black soap? Sounds a little juvenile. Maybe have a stamp made and stamp the impression in black? I was awake at 3:30 am trying to figure it out.



Vicki, I was wondering what size the wedding favor soaps would be?  Full sized soaps?  Or guest-sized (sort of like travel size or hotel size)?  For a wedding party, I would guess the bride would want full size soaps, because that would be such a select group.

With either, doing individual heart soaps (if you have the correct size individual molds) would make it easy, If the wedding party is not large, you'd probably only have to make 2-3 trays of heart soaps if you have a mold something like *this one*.  I have even sliced the hearts and used the slices as embeds and that works nicely when placed on top of poured soap batter & the just push down into the batter.

Making a rim would be lovely, but of course it is so time intensive.  How much time do you have for this project and how much would you charge to make it worth your time?


----------



## Vicki C

ResolvableOwl said:


> @Vicki C
> Most business-official use of the  emoji…
> 
> A gust into your brain storm: kind of a variation of the rim part of Lisa's rimmed soap, from regular soap batter, with black hearts in the rim design. And then into the middle of the column mould, just glop in the pine tar soap, plain smooth as it is, or with just a lazy little ITP streak of charcoal batter.
> Idk how converged the conceptions of your customer(s) are, if this would still be covered by specification. But AFAIK pine tar soap is unconditionally HP, and HP swirling/embed techniques are tricky.
> 
> ETA: Something close, realised in M&P


I think their conceptions are very loose - they are looking to me for ideas. Re HP v CP @DeeAnna published an excellent guide to cp pine tar soap which I have followed twice with success - essential you bring half the oils (with no pine tar) to trace and then add the pine tar that has been premixed with the remaining oils. It’s time sensitive, but you stir to mix thoroughly and then without hesitating get it into the mold. (Mould)
The rimmed soap is an interesting idea… hmmm… I could do some kind of artsy black heart design and pour in my cp pine tar soap. I’ve only made one rimmed soap and was only so successful but I didnt have a loaf splitter then… now you’ve got me thinking.


----------



## Vicki C

earlene said:


> Pine tar soap does not technically have to be HP, RO.  That last time I made it, I used the CP method.  In spite of it being on the warm end of the spectrum, there was no 'cooking' of the soap before pouring into the mold.
> 
> I do like your rim suggestion, as that would look very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Vicki, I was wondering what size the wedding favor soaps would be?  Full sized soaps?  Or guest-sized (sort of like travel size or hotel size)?  For a wedding party, I would guess the bride would want full size soaps, because that would be such a select group.
> 
> With either, doing individual heart soaps (if you have the correct size individual molds) would make it easy, If the wedding party is not large, you'd probably only have to make 2-3 trays of heart soaps if you have a mold something like *this one*.  I have even sliced the hearts and used the slices as embeds and that works nicely when placed on top of poured soap batter & the just push down into the batter.
> 
> Making a rim would be lovely, but of course it is so time intensive.  How much time do you have for this project and how much would you charge to make it worth your time?


130 soaps and I have five weeks. I know, I know. I’m making them this week. She said “charge whatever you want” - I’m interested in the challenge. Deanna suggests that individual cavity molds are tricky because you’re under so much pressure to get them poured. I do actually have heart molds but I don’t think that’s what they want. Pine tar is the priority, black hearts are a fun extra. I’m thinking now that a stamp would be the simplest, and there are places that can get a stamp made quickly. Plus I can get all the soap made in the next few days.


----------



## Catscankim

Vicki C said:


> I think their conceptions are very loose - they are looking to me for ideas. Re HP v CP @DeeAnna published an excellent guide to cp pine tar soap which I have followed twice with success - essential you bring half the oils (with no pine tar) to trace and then add the pine tar that has been premixed with the remaining oils. It’s time sensitive, but you stir to mix thoroughly and then without hesitating get it into the mold. (Mould)
> The rimmed soap is an interesting idea… hmmm… I could do some kind of artsy black heart design and pour in my cp pine tar soap. I’ve only made one rimmed soap and was only so successful but I didnt have a loaf splitter then… now you’ve got me thinking.


I used @DeeAnna recipe on her site for my one and only pine tar soap and it came out perfect…as far as i can tell without a reference soap.

I was thinking for your soap maybe…either an impression mat or a lacey silhouette brush-on or soap dough. I think sorcery soaps has some pretty good ideas. Like make the plain pine tar soap first and decorate after, or do embeds on top. There is no way to do a design with the soap pour itself imo


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Fair enough, I never made pine tar soap, and it's quite a while since I read @DeeAnna's article. The main message I remembered was the congealing when combining lye and pine tar (diluted/dissolved in fats), at soap-on-a-stick speed in CP language. Pine tar contains free acids (not fatty acids, but similarly behaving tar acids). It's not something for those who want to avoid stressful hurry, or aim for delicate swirling. All that applies to HP as well – and my brain sorted out just that one detail that the batter wasn't hot. 

@Vicki C Brain storm hasn't calmed down yet . Confetti soap? Like, make a plain tar soap loaf. Cut and/or grate it up, and stir it into e. g. white batter for heart moulds, or on top of a few black heart embeds, glued to the bottom of a slab mould.

ETA: Also keep in mind that you should include some kind of instructions to the soap. Pine tar can be sensitising/irritant/allergenic, and receivers should at least know it's not your soapmaking fault, but a generic property of the feedstock you're using on specific request.


----------



## melonpan

Today has been my first long soaping session at 4 hours for my Halloween-themed soap (I'm quite slow anyway but this was a first!). When I was brainstorming ideas for this soap with my partner (who does not make soap and is not aware of soap techniques and complexity), we kind of let the design part go out of hand... embeds! gradient! A scraper for the top! (and I was the one supposed to be realistic about timings and complexity   )
I'm so tired, but so satisfied - not sure the soap came out as I intended (those embeds did not stay where they were supposed to, ahem), but I did realise I could have done a few things differently and will take it as a learning for next time. And I masterbatched my oils for the first time since I had to make the same batter x3, this is soap-life-changing!
Curious to see how this soap will come out, it's now resting in the oven.


----------



## The_Phoenix

I don't have time to make soap lately. Which isn't a bad thing. Today I'm making a mb of fats and lye solution so that when I do find time to make soap it'll be all ready and waiting. Made my first batch of foaming body scrub last week. It was a fun project. I've had a few people ask for it. Who am I to object? I'm not really sure if it's something I'd use regularly, but it seems like a popular item with other soap makers. Also want to make lip balm, which doesn't seem like rocket science. Right? 

My new job is going great! Interesting work with lots of brain flexing. I do miss being home with my family all day, but it feels good to be productive...and bringing home a paycheck again is awesome. Eventually I'll be able to work from home once/week, which will be nice.


----------



## Vicki C

ResolvableOwl said:


> Fair enough, I never made pine tar soap, and it's quite a while since I read @DeeAnna's article. The main message I remembered was the congealing when combining lye and pine tar (diluted/dissolved in fats), at soap-on-a-stick speed in CP language. Pine tar contains free acids (not fatty acids, but similarly behaving tar acids). It's not something for those who want to avoid stressful hurry, or aim for delicate swirling. All that applies to HP as well – and my brain sorted out just that one detail that the batter wasn't hot.
> 
> @Vicki C Brain storm hasn't calmed down yet . Confetti soap? Like, make a plain tar soap loaf. Cut and/or grate it up, and stir it into e. g. white batter for heart moulds, or on top of a few black heart embeds, glued to the bottom of a slab mould.
> 
> ETA: Also keep in mind that you should include some kind of instructions to the soap. Pine tar can be sensitising/irritant/allergenic, and receivers should at least know it's not your soapmaking fault, but a generic property of the feedstock you're using on specific request.


Those are all great ideas and very good point about potential sensitivity. Hmm.


Catscankim said:


> I used @DeeAnna recipe on her site for my one and only pine tar soap and it came out perfect…as far as i can tell without a reference soap.
> 
> I was thinking for your soap maybe…either an impression mat or a lacey silhouette brush-on or soap dough. I think sorcery soaps has some pretty good ideas. Like make the plain pine tar soap first and decorate after, or do embeds on top. There is no way to do a design with the soap pour itself imo


Yes I was pondering that too - I actually ordered some beautiful sugar lace molds from silikomart and was thinking I could add them after. Maybe. Agree no designing with pine tar batter and it is definitely stressful! I made some 100g cavity mold bars today at 5%, 10%, 15%, and 20%, and got caught on the 15% bar, it really acted like tar. Good reminder.


----------



## Vicki C

The_Phoenix said:


> I don't have time to make soap lately. Which isn't a bad thing. Today I'm making a mb of fats and lye solution so that when I do find time to make soap it'll be all ready and waiting. Made my first batch of foaming body scrub last week. It was a fun project. I've had a few people ask for it. Who am I to object? I'm not really sure if it's something I'd use regularly, but it seems like a popular item with other soap makers. Also want to make lip balm, which doesn't seem like rocket science. Right?
> 
> My new job is going great! Interesting work with lots of brain flexing. I do miss being home with my family all day, but it feels good to be productive...and bringing home a paycheck again is awesome. Eventually I'll be able to work from home once/week, which will be nice.


I was thinking of you today and wondering how the new job was going! Glad to hear it’s going well.


----------



## earlene

Vicki C said:


> 130 soaps and I have five weeks. I know, I know. I’m making them this week. She said “charge whatever you want” - I’m interested in the challenge. Deanna suggests that individual cavity molds are tricky because you’re under so much pressure to get them poured. I do actually have heart molds but I don’t think that’s what they want. Pine tar is the priority, black hearts are a fun extra. I’m thinking now that a stamp would be the simplest, and there are places that can get a stamp made quickly. Plus I can get all the soap made in the next few days.


Ah, I was actually thinking of the black soap as non-pine tar for the embed, but perhaps that's not an option.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Vicki C said:


> It seizes like crazy. I made soap with it probably 20 years ago.
> My soapy thing today was making 6 batches of soap, about 12 pounds. Some unscented uncolored oatmeal bars, an experimental pull through (results to follow!) and four holiday-ish loaves for selling at a couple of different places. I’m pooped! I need to figure out how to scale up. Or be younger.


Thx for your advise' appreciate it.  I'll be ready for it to seize & be working fast. I'm going to use few = 2 drops' not the 2% acceptable percentage rate in recipe.  Did you find the lye ate up the scent?


----------



## KiwiMoose

Vicki C said:


> Those are all great ideas and very good point about potential sensitivity. Hmm.
> 
> Yes I was pondering that too - I actually ordered some beautiful sugar lace molds from silikomart and was thinking I could add them after. Maybe. Agree no designing with pine tar batter and it is definitely stressful! I made some 100g cavity mold bars today at 5%, 10%, 15%, and 20%, and got caught on the 15% bar, it really acted like tar. Good reminder.
> View attachment 61423


What about just doing a plain black heart column mold ( not pine tar) and embed it in the pine tar soap?
Like this kinda thing (only with a black heart where my aqua flower is):


----------



## Vicki C

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Thx for your advise' appreciate it.  I'll be ready for it to seize & be working fast. I'm going to use few = 2 drops' not the 2% acceptable percentage rate in recipe.  Did you find the lye ate up the scent?


It’s been a while but I think it was retained - but I probably used too much. I actually still have the bottle of EO - from Snowdrift Farm, which went out of business in 2011!


KiwiMoose said:


> What about just doing a plain black heart column mold ( not pine tar) and embed it in the pine tar soap?
> Like this kinda thing (only with a black heart where my aqua flower is):
> View attachment 61427


I thought of that too - if I can get the batter poured quickly enough, it could work…


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Vicki C said:


> It’s been a while but I think it was retained - but I probably used too much. I actually still have the bottle of EO - from Snowdrift Farm, which went out of business in 2011!
> 
> I thought of that too - if I can get the batter poured quickly enough, it could work…


It's gonna be interesting to see if I can detect any wintergreen scent' after this batch I wont use it again, I'm not comfortable with associated risk even in a minute amount.


----------



## bookworm

Hello all you lovely people,
I cut some soap.
A mango bar ( which doesn't smell very mangoey to me; and a cherry blossom)

A soap I cut last week has white spots on them, tomorrow I'll try using litmus paper. I'll post pics of that soon to ask your esteemed advice.


----------



## LynetteO

I placed a Nurture soap order for the small 1 lb silicone mold to test tiny batches! Once I realized new soapy things should be SMALL!  I’ve started using empty 1/2 & 1/2 containers. I’m happy to no longer have to save the containers, but at the same time a little , because I do love to re-use items. Reduce, Reuse, Recycle ! My DH would call half-hoarding.  My eyes are constantly on the lookout for reusable containers that work as soap molds. I made the silicone mold purchase because I couldn’t come up with a better solution for attempting a swirl, w/ tool. I know, I know many of y’all are OVER swirls but I’m relatively new to trying new recipes. Before discovering the soap science  & an SAP chart I made un-colored trinity bar in LARGE batches with group of women once a year.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

LynetteO said:


> My eyes are constantly on the lookout for reusable containers that work as soap molds.








						Grocery store soap challenge
					

Attention shoppers! You’ve got lye waiting for you at home, but you have no oils, additives or molds. The challenge is to make an excellent soap using at least 3 oils that can be found in virtually any grocery store. As far as additives go, none or many. You MUST pick a mold from products or...




					www.soapmakingforum.com
				



Quite a few great tricks for the “lo-fi” soapmakers (including moulds, tool and ingredient supplies, and processes/recipes) have accumulated there.


----------



## Orebma

ResolvableOwl said:


> Fair enough, I never made pine tar soap, and it's quite a while since I read @DeeAnna's article. The main message I remembered was the congealing when combining lye and pine tar (diluted/dissolved in fats), at soap-on-a-stick speed in CP language. Pine tar contains free acids (not fatty acids, but similarly behaving tar acids). It's not something for those who want to avoid stressful hurry, or aim for delicate swirling. All that applies to HP as well – and my brain sorted out just that one detail that the batter wasn't hot.
> 
> @Vicki C Brain storm hasn't calmed down yet . Confetti soap? Like, make a plain tar soap loaf. Cut and/or grate it up, and stir it into e. g. white batter for heart moulds, or on top of a few black heart embeds, glued to the bottom of a slab mould.
> 
> ETA: Also keep in mind that you should include some kind of instructions to the soap. Pine tar can be sensitising/irritant/allergenic, and receivers should at least know it's not your soapmaking fault, but a generic property of the feedstock you're using on specific request.


Yup - I found it irritating to my skin. I wanted to make some - because well it's a 'thing' to make Pine Tar soap but I use myself as the gauge and if a soap irritates my skin I tend not to make it again. The smell is amazing though - campfires and embers


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

TashaBird said:


> Getting my Halloween soaps to market tomorrow. Ran out of ink, so can’t print all the labels. I’m super excited to get them to folks before Halloween this year! Love the glow in the dark mica from NS!


WOW' amazing


----------



## ScentimentallyYours

ResolvableOwl said:


> @Vicki C
> Most business-official use of the  emoji…
> 
> A gust into your brain storm: kind of a variation of the rim part of Lisa's rimmed soap, from regular soap batter, with black hearts in the rim design. And then into the middle of the column mould, just glop in the pine tar soap, plain smooth as it is, or with just a lazy little ITP streak of charcoal batter.
> Idk how converged the conceptions of your customer(s) are, if this would still be covered by specification. But AFAIK pine tar soap is unconditionally HP, and HP swirling/embed techniques are tricky.
> 
> ETA: Something close, realised in M&P


The rimmed soap idea sounds phenomenal @ResolvableOwl. It would be unique and solve the problem of the pine tar soap seizing so soon.  The other possibility would be to use the pine tar soap in a hot process method to get around seizing, perhaps checking some of the HP swirling recipes to get it fluid enough to pour. Sodium lactate and yogurt!


----------



## Vicki C

LynetteO said:


> I placed a Nurture soap order for the small 1 lb silicone mold to test tiny batches! Once I realized new soapy things should be SMALL!  I’ve started using empty 1/2 & 1/2 containers. I’m happy to no longer have to save the containers, but at the same time a little , because I do love to re-use items. Reduce, Reuse, Recycle ♻! My DH would call half-hoarding.  My eyes are constantly on the lookout for reusable containers that work as soap molds. I made the silicone mold purchase because I couldn’t come up with a better solution for attempting a swirl, w/ tool. I know, I know many of y’all are OVER swirls but I’m relatively new to trying new recipes. Before discovering the soap science  & an SAP chart I made un-colored trinity bar in LARGE batches with group of women once a year.


I’m not over swirls… swirl on!


----------



## Vicki C

Orebma said:


> Yup - I found it irritating to my skin. I wanted to make some - because well it's a 'thing' to make Pine Tar soap but I use myself as the gauge and if a soap irritates my skin I tend not to make it again. The smell is amazing though - campfires and embers


That’s good to know…


----------



## KiwiMoose

This is a striped soap fail - used a slow moving blend of FOs so I didn’t have to contend with piping too-thick soap like last week. However it’s a wavy soap win! Soap do what soap do ;-)
This is the reason for the great red mica spill of 2021.


----------



## KiwiMoose

I also cut this one from the same batch. Thought I might call it ‘That 70s Soap’




N.B. Spot the difference in colour between the gelled (wavy soap) and the non-gelled (round soap).  Bother were poured from the same jugs of colours.


----------



## ScentimentallyYours

KiwiMoose said:


> What about just doing a plain black heart column mold ( not pine tar) and embed it in the pine tar soap?
> Like this kinda thing (only with a black heart where my aqua flower is):
> View attachment 61427





KiwiMoose said:


> I also cut this one from the same batch. Thought I might call it ‘That 70s Soap’
> View attachment 61449
> View attachment 61450
> View attachment 61451


The texture is an outstanding touch!


----------



## LynetteO

KiwiMoose said:


> …
> This is the reason for the great red mica spill of 2021.
> View attachment 61448


You’ll never look at those bars the same! Beautiful bars. Love the colors & stripes.


----------



## LynetteO

KiwiMoose said:


> I also cut this one from the same batch. Thought I might call it ‘That 70s Soap’
> View attachment 61449
> View attachment 61450
> View attachment 61451


 The texture is a fabulous addition!


----------



## Catscankim

Didnt make soap today…

But my friend asked me to make a custom order. Apparently it is so important that he felt the need to text this to me in the middle of the night.

Today I asked how many bars, and he said 4 LOL. He is a long time friend, so i guess i can accommodate him lol. I mean, I know its a lot to do and all. Guess I am gonna have to buckle down and get to work on an orange scented/slightly gritty custom 4-bar batch for him.

I ordered my premium ts mold with the top on friday night from NS. It shipped today ❤❤❤❤.  *Take note WSP.* Also got some fo while i was shopping, so i am double excited.

put in a non emergent order with wsp….guess i will get that next month…

But of course nothing beats the 4 bar custom soap order i got today. Maybe i will use my new mold.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

KiwiMoose said:


> I also cut this one from the same batch. Thought I might call it ‘That 70s Soap’
> View attachment 61449
> View attachment 61450
> View attachment 61451


Love both your soaps ❤


----------



## Martha

I actually have been making soap again!!  I can’t wait for this soap to harden enough to unmold, cut and plane it. I’ve made a few other batches and will try and put up some photos. Glad to be back in the proverbial saddle again!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Catscankim said:


> Didnt make soap today…
> 
> But my friend asked me to make a custom order. Apparently it is so important that he felt the need to text this to me in the middle of the night.
> 
> Today I asked how many bars, and he said 4 LOL. He is a long time friend, so i guess i can accommodate him lol. I mean, I know its a lot to do and all. Guess I am gonna have to buckle down and get to work on an orange scented/slightly gritty custom 4-bar batch for him.
> 
> I ordered my premium ts mold with the top on friday night from NS. It shipped today ❤❤❤❤.  *Take note WSP.* Also got some fo while i was shopping, so i am double excited.
> 
> put in a non emergent order with wsp….guess i will get that next month…
> 
> But of course nothing beats the 4 bar custom soap order i got today. Maybe i will use my new mold.


I'm gonna take a look at your TS mold you bought' going to NS now


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Martha said:


> View attachment 61454
> View attachment 61454
> 
> I actually have been making soap again!!  I can’t wait for this soap to harden enough to unmold, cut and plane it. I’ve made a few other batches and will try and put up some photos. Glad to be back in the proverbial saddle again!


that pretty'


----------



## TashaBird

Prepped 11 batches of bath bombs and made one batch of my rainbow grumpy clouds. Thank goodness I have an old dehydrator with a fan because the fog has rolled in thick!


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Martha said:


> I can’t wait for this soap to harden enough to unmold, cut and plane it.


What a pity to chop up these beautiful swirls! Or is it a slab mould?


----------



## Martha

ResolvableOwl said:


> What a pity to chop up these beautiful swirls! Or is it a slab mould?


It’s a slab mold.


----------



## Bubble Agent

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Oh I gotta say' I love your information thread' it gives all info I needed especially the percent amount usage. big hugs' I really appreciate you taking the time locating the information & posting.



When I first saw your question I noticed that others had already replied to you. However, reading again (and the Aromaweb link @Mobjack Bay posted is great, that site is really thoughtfully put together!) you can also check out *THIS *link, that adresses wintergreen specifically.

*Tisserand* is one (_to me he is THE one_) that has a very balanced view about the essential oils available out there,  in my book -_ (both literally and figuratively speaking, as I have his Essential oil safety book, lol_)

Also - be sure to read the comment field in the wintergreen link as he answers some concerns from people.

Some things he mentions in his article is:
_



			Methyl salicylate must be absolutely avoided by anyone taking blood-thinning drugs, as it increases the action of the drug, and this causes blood to leak into tissues and  internal bruising occurs.
		
Click to expand...

_


> _A blanket contraindication is not necessary, but it is best avoided in pregnancy _





> Wintergreen oil has some wonderful properties, but I would not like to see it used at more than 5%.



Even if you are going to use it in a soap I would at least write a warning on the label, so that people can take that warning into account if you decide to give it away/sell or in other ways share your soaps containing Wintergreen.
People don`t imagine that things like essential oils can affect the medications they use, but they can. Even though a soap is a wash off product at least you can perhaps let people know about any contraindications so they can choose what to do?

Remember, not everyone wish to disclose their medical issues, no matter how small, so you might not know , even though you may know them well.

On a personal note - yes, it will affect trace to your soap. If you use it at 2% it may not be a big reaction, or an instant one, but it will at one point thicken your soap up, so just keep that in the back of your head when you work with it.
Since I have several familymembers that use bloodthinners and other medications I am not using this oil in my soap anymore. But - I do use it in a painrelieving balm as it has pain relieving properties even at tiny ammounts added.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Bubble Agent said:


> When I first saw your question I noticed that others had already replied to you. However, reading again (and the Aromaweb link @Mobjack Bay posted is great, that site is really thoughtfully put together!) you can also check out *THIS *link, that adresses wintergreen specifically.
> 
> *Tisserand* is one (_to me he is THE one_) that has a very balanced view about the essential oils available out there,  in my book -_ (both literally and figuratively speaking, as I have his Essential oil safety book, lol_)
> 
> Also - be sure to read the comment field in the wintergreen link as he answers some concerns from people.
> 
> Some things he mentions in his article is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if you are going to use it in a soap I would at least write a warning on the label, so that people can take that warning into account if you decide to give it away/sell or in other ways share your soaps containing Wintergreen.
> People don`t imagine that things like essential oils can affect the medications they use, but they can. Even though a soap is a wash off product at least you can perhaps let people know about any contraindications so they can choose what to do?
> 
> Remember, not everyone wish to disclose their medical issues, no matter how small, so you might not know , even though you may know them well.
> 
> On a personal note - yes, it will affect trace to your soap. If you use it at 2% it may not be a big reaction, or an instant one, but it will at one point thicken your soap up, so just keep that in the back of your head when you work with it.
> Since I have several familymembers that use bloodthinners and other medications I am not using this oil in my soap anymore. But - I do use it in a painrelieving balm as it has pain relieving properties even at tiny ammounts added.


Thank you so much' so appreciate your info & caution's.  I'll be checking out your link asap.  I'll be using a few drops = 2 in one part of batter' not 2% though safety guidelines permit just to assure & avoid any health risk.
Knowing its going freeze up i'll use that to my advantage cause the bottom layer needs to be firmer before applying second layer.
My soap will be gifted to my ( Daughter /  2 Grandsons ) they aren't in any health risk that would want to avoid wintergreen eo even @ the minute amount used. 
Agree with you also we don't know if our soap is re-gifted going into the hands of someone w/ concerned medical risk' which is why im taking extra precaution in using 2 drops not 2%.

I wont have that many bars so I doubt regifting will be a big concern they each will get one bar if the design turns out & worthy of Christmas Soap Gifts.

Thank you Kindly 

Update: what an informative link' most impressive. Thx a million


----------



## violets2217

I had to document this before I scraped the rest of the batter into the mold. I couldn’t waste that last 1/4” of soap! But still, this pull-through! I can’t wait to cut it!!!! 

It’s soooo much clearer it person!


----------



## KiwiMoose

violets2217 said:


> I had to document this before I scraped the rest of the batter into the mold. I couldn’t waste that last 1/4” of soap! But still, this pull-through! I can’t wait to cut it!!!! View attachment 61472
> 
> It’s soooo much clearer it person!


I can't wait for you to cut it either!  Hurry up!


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

I made 3 batches of soap- a rebatch of an ugly green pine scented soap into some (much cuter) green and white confetti bars, some salt bars and some lemon scented hand soaps- some with exfoliant some without.  I should have used ground lemon peel, but I used coffee grounds.  It's an interesting texture but darkened those bars more than I thought.


----------



## Zing

Ugeauxgirl said:


> I made 3 batches of soap- a rebatch of an ugly green pine scented soap into some (much cuter) green and white confetti bars, some salt bars and some lemon scented hand soaps- some with exfoliant some without.  I should have used ground lemon peel, but I used coffee grounds.  It's an interesting texture but darkened those bars more than I thought.


There's no way we can judge cuteness without photo proof!!


----------



## AliOop

Zing said:


> There's no way we can judge cuteness without photo proof!!


Yep, pics or they don't exist.


----------



## violets2217

There is not one bar of this soap that I do not LOVE! this is my new favorite pull-through plate! Each bar is perfect front and back! Top to bottom. Sometimes I worry because I begin with pouring through a funnel and then halfway switch to free pouring. And I can tell where I switched. Not this batch though. I need to invest in squeeze bottles, but they have never been a pleasant experience for me. NG Honeysuckle FO behaved perfectly! As biased as I am, I’m really pleases with the soap!


----------



## ResolvableOwl

The central section, where the pattern isn't perfectly symmetric, but a bit spiralling, has some nautilus-y vibes to it!


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

Zing said:


> There's no way we can judge cuteness without photo proof!!



The old green bar is behind the new one, salt bar in the back


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

New snowflake mold works great.  I needed a new one cause I hardly have any molds...


----------



## KiwiMoose

violets2217 said:


> There is not one bar of this soap that I do not LOVE! this is my new favorite pull-through plate! Each bar is perfect front and back! Top to bottom. Sometimes I worry because I begin with pouring through a funnel and then halfway switch to free pouring. And I can tell where I switched. Not this batch though. I need to invest in squeeze bottles, but they have never been a pleasant experience for me. NG Honeysuckle FO behaved perfectly! As biased as I am, I’m really pleases with the soap!
> View attachment 61492


Totally in love!!!! Can you show me the plate too please?


----------



## violets2217

KiwiMoose said:


> Totally in love!!!! Can you show me the plate too please?


When I get home from work I will definitely show you the plate! I didn't think to picture it too!

This is the link for it:
Wild Platanica
 It's the bottom middle one of the six. The "Spiral Center" one


----------



## violets2217

ResolvableOwl said:


> The central section, where the pattern isn't perfectly symmetric, but a bit spiralling, has some nautilus-y vibes to it!


and sometimes like a yin/yang


----------



## Zing

violets2217 said:


> and sometimes like a yin/yang


Yes, totally yin/yangesque!


----------



## KiwiMoose

violets2217 said:


> When I get home from work I will definitely show you the plate! I didn't think to picture it too!
> 
> This is the link for it:
> Wild Platanica
> It's the bottom middle one of the six. The "Spiral Center" one


Found it  thank you.  The results are lovely.  SO it sounds like you do the same as me, use a funnel for the first half of the pour, then switch to centre pour free hand nearer the top?


----------



## violets2217

KiwiMoose said:


> Found it  thank you.  The results are lovely.  SO it sounds like you do the same as me, use a funnel for the first half of the pour, then switch to centre pour free hand nearer the top?


Yep! My funnel spout is a little longer than normal, I think! Plus, I like to see how the pouring is going! I just can't stand the extra work to use the squeeze bottles and anytime I do the batter seems to thicken quicker.  But that was before I became more comfortable with my recipe and soaping room temp.


----------



## KiwiMoose

violets2217 said:


> Yep! My funnel spout is a little longer than normal, I think! Plus, I like to see how the pouring is going! I just can't stand the extra work to use the squeeze bottles and anytime I do the batter seems to thicken quicker.  But that was before I became more comfortable with my recipe and soaping room temp.


Right there with ya girlfriend!  I hate faffing around with extra equipment.


----------



## Zing

KiwiMoose said:


> Right there with ya girlfriend!  I hate faffing around with extra equipment.


Faffing?  Chuffed?  Uff-da!
*opens Google Translate


----------



## violets2217

Zing said:


> Faffing? Chuffed? Uff-da!
> *opens Google Translate


In my head I heard the bad "F-ing" word, that's how my brain translated.... I  didn't go for an official translation!


----------



## Misschief

I cut this today: Cinnamon Cashmere Soap.


----------



## Zing

Misschief said:


> I cut this today: Cinnamon Cashmere Soap.
> 
> View attachment 61509


I'm lovin' the simple elegance!  Well done,


----------



## KiwiMoose

violets2217 said:


> In my head I heard the bad "F-ing" word, that's how my brain translated.... I  didn't go for an official translation!


My mum never said the f word in her life but she often accused us kids of faffing around when we we going too slow or not being productive. I always thought it was British?


----------



## violets2217

KiwiMoose said:


> My mum never said the f word in her life but she often accused us kids of faffing around when we we going too slow or not being productive. I always thought it was British?


I like it and am going to start using it!


----------



## Orebma

KiwiMoose said:


> I also cut this one from the same batch. Thought I might call it ‘That 70s Soap’
> View attachment 61449
> View attachment 61450
> View attachment 61451
> 
> N.B. Spot the difference in colour between the gelled (wavy soap) and the non-gelled (round soap).  Bother were poured from the same jugs of colours.


Beautifull!


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Centrifuge tubes got delivered! 







Good luck guessing what soapy things I'm intending to do with them.


----------



## KiwiMoose

ResolvableOwl said:


> Centrifuge tubes got delivered!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck guessing what soapy things I'm intending to do with them.


I don't wanna know...


----------



## ResolvableOwl

A little support for all of you who haven't decided yet how much *red palm oil* to put in *this season's Halloween soap collection*:




This is a blend of pure red palm M&P, and a neutral M&P coloured/opacified white with 1% zinc oxide. Without the white, the colours would be a bit deeper, yet with a more translucent look, i. e. not as bright. Some white really helps to showcase the yummy carotene colour from the oil palm pulp.

At 8% (i. e. 8% of oils are red palm, but keep in mind that M&P is half soap half solvents, so this is probably closer to 4–5% CP soap) the soap has a rich, warm, yellow hue (“cadmium yellow”). Around 25% is the “perfect pumpkin orange”, though, honestly, it's still a bit too saturated. Much higher becomes darker and more glassy, maybe like carrot purée (and the staining lather becomes a definite issue).
YMMV, red palm oil varies vastly in colour intensity, with variety, age, the duration of heating, and moon phase.


----------



## SoapDaddy70

Just placed my first order with Pure Fragrance Oils. Nurture Soaps has been my go to place for FO’s but trying to find one or two more places that I can trust.


----------



## Catscankim

I made my first soap in my new ts mold with the lid.

It overheated and the soap all stuck to the lid, which made it impossible to take off, lol.

I had to unscrew the bottom and disassemble the whole thing to get the lid off and the mold out. I have never had overheating before, except an omh soap i made a year ago.

Guess the lid held in too much heat for cpoping. Well over 24 hours later and its too soft to unmold. It will be ok. It looks fine, just a little wet on the sides, i presume from sweating. I got the sides loose from the mold. I think an hour or two of airing out will do the trick


----------



## AAShillito

TashaBird said:


> I do line them. It’s a bit of a pain, but I it’s mindless, and a good activity for when I don’t have enough band width to make soap. I’ve got quite the system down! I have gone over it some in the pull through tips and tricks thread. But, it is very worthwhile! It helps with clean up a lot!! And, I’m able to pull the bags out and squeeze the batter into some fun individual cavity molds, or for soap dough.


I'll have to look for that. I'm not even sure why baby bottle liners popped into mind


----------



## AAShillito

Tbh I've been doing alot recently. We've all been as a family  struggling with burnout and dark gloom the last few months so I decided this week- Fall Break was going to be productive if it killed me lol. I've wrapped and labeled  8 loaves and my daughter sorted all the inventory. She scored some online Target shopping for compensation. I've been working from home so once I get back into office life my time will be diminished. I also made a lilac and gooseberry loaf  for those of you who binge watch The Witcher on Netflix   ( one of the characters signature scents)


----------



## LynetteO

Teenager woke me @1am &  woke me again @4am so I got up, fed the cat & made some . Another batch of ZNSC*tweak with confetti. Placed some in a 2lb loaf mold & the remainder in cavity molds. I’m the only patchouli fan in my household, and for 1st time ever used “Earth Meets Sky” f/o from Nurture Soap. Smells so good in my kitchen! Can hardly stand the wait!


----------



## LynetteO

AAShillito said:


> Tbh I've been doing alot recently. We've all been as a family  struggling with burnout and dark gloom the last few months so I decided this week- Fall Break was going to be productive if it killed me lol. I've wrapped and labeled  8 loaves and my daughter sorted all the inventory. She scored some online Target shopping for compensation. I've been working from home so once I get back into office life my time will be diminished. I also made a lilac and gooseberry loaf  for those of you who binge watch The Witcher on Netflix   ( one of the characters signature scents)


Headed to Netflix now 2check out “The Witcher” the color of that loaf & am imagining the scent!


----------



## ResolvableOwl

LynetteO said:


> Teenager woke me @1am &  woke me again @4am so I got up, fed the cat & made some .


Huh, that sounds crazy! Making soap to bridge sleeplessness. Usually it's the other way round for me, i. e. soapmaking keeps me from going to bed at a civil time.


----------



## Catscankim

I cut my Sugar cookie soap last night. Had to wait until today to touch it as it was still quite soft and didnt want to handle it too much.

If you remember, I was at a loss for this fo since it discolors dark brown. I figured that while I was experimenting with my new mold and a discoloring fo, i might as well go all in and throw in another experiment and do a butterfly swirl.

The batter overheated, but the soaps just needed a little xtra cleanup On the tops.

I used the main batter with td and fragrance (cream), a swirling pot with no color and just fragrance (brown), and a swirling pot with just td and no fragrance (white).

Immediately after the cut the colors were meh, but still nice. I knew they would intensify to at least the color of the top. I woke up this morning and .

As for the butterfly swirl it was a fail, but only for the butterfly motif, as I am thrilled with the hanger swirl in general because I could never really get the hang of the hanger prior to the challenge instructions.


----------



## AliOop

@Catscankim Looks like a butterfly to me.  And a beauty at that!


----------



## Catscankim

I dont think they look like butterflies lol. Pretty, but not butterflies. But hopefully this isnt the only one that i do that slightly resembles the challenge in future attempts lol


----------



## LynetteO

ResolvableOwl said:


> Huh, that sounds crazy! Making soap to bridge sleeplessness. Usually it's the other way round for me, i. e. soapmaking keeps me from going to bed at a civil time.


Once I’m up, I’m up so might as well be productive. Onto baking chocolate zucchini bread now.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

@LynetteO PICS!!! 

@Catscankim A fellow airborne creature of the night! 

I don't think at all it's a fail! The nice thing with butterflies: There is just no way how you can make it look wrong. The only mistake you can do is: not search long enough for the best match real-life butterfly after making & cutting the soap. 



I'm so glad that the challenge explicitly not only addresses those conceited daylight butterflies, but also the elusive moths with their more muted, but at least as filigrane and diverse colouration.


----------



## earlene

Catscankim said:


> View attachment 61555


I LOVE your swirl, Kim.  So gorgeous.  I am looking forward to how it evolves with discoloration over time, although I don't recall if you said you used a VS or not...


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Hello Friends'
MCT Oil $ 9.95 32fl oz at Big Lots.  It's organic, processed w/out chemicles, plant bassed super food, NON-GMO.  They didn't have it listed on their website.
I love this in soap but usually it's much more costly.  If you have a big lots near you hopefully they will have it in stock.
Also I went shopping for soap supply's paper cups & such, I found cute little mesh bags for sample sz soap's, picked up a few more little spatulas.   Notice the difference in spatulas from the dollar store, the one on far left ' Betty Crocker' comes apart which is hard to see when new & a perfect place for germs to hide & multiply.
Update:
I ordered a few fo from california candle supply, Thx to @cmzaha for mentioning she loved the hardwood musk & caramel tobacco.  Looking forward to trying them both in my "Cigar Bar Soap".


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Catscankim said:


> I cut my Sugar cookie soap last night. Had to wait until today to touch it as it was still quite soft and didnt want to handle it too much.
> 
> If you remember, I was at a loss for this fo since it discolors dark brown. I figured that while I was experimenting with my new mold and a discoloring fo, i might as well go all in and throw in another experiment and do a butterfly swirl.
> 
> The batter overheated, but the soaps just needed a little xtra cleanup On the tops.
> 
> I used the main batter with td and fragrance (cream), a swirling pot with no color and just fragrance (brown), and a swirling pot with just td and no fragrance (white).
> 
> Immediately after the cut the colors were meh, but still nice. I knew they would intensify to at least the color of the top. I woke up this morning and .
> 
> As for the butterfly swirl it was a fail, but only for the butterfly motif, as I am thrilled with the hanger swirl in general because I could never really get the hang of the hanger prior to the challenge instructions.
> View attachment 61555


OMG THAT IS BEAUTIFUL'


----------



## violets2217

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Hello Friends'
> MCT Oil $ 9.95  at Big Lots. it's organic' processed w/out chemicles, plant bassed super food, NON-GMO,


They had their big 101oz? CO oil for $12 instead of $13 last time I was in there!

So I saw this in a TikTok and had to wonder if it would help with my soap shrink wrapping skills. I’d have both hands to work with… 






in a plastic magazine holder. I’d probably drill some vent hold in the bottom perimeter so it doesn’t overheat? Cool hack though!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

violets2217 said:


> They had their big 101oz? CO oil for $12 instead of $13 last time I was in there!
> 
> So I saw this in a TikTok and had to wonder if it would help with my soap shrink wrapping skills. I’d have both hands to work with…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 61560
> 
> in a plastic magazine holder. I’d probably drill some vent hold in the bottom perimeter so it doesn’t overheat? Cool hack though!


I havient seen C-Oil in a bag "Sorry misread" yes I bought the 102 fl oz last time I was there, didn't catch the savings though. Much appreciation to @AliOop for mentioning Big Lots & C-oil savings.


----------



## earlene

violets2217 said:


> They had their big 101oz? CO oil for $12 instead of $13 last time I was in there!
> 
> So I saw this in a TikTok and had to wonder if it would help with my soap shrink wrapping skills. I’d have both hands to work with…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 61560
> 
> in a plastic magazine holder. I’d probably drill some vent hold in the bottom perimeter so it doesn’t overheat? Cool hack though!



I always shrink wrap this way, but do not need anything to hold my heat gun, as it sits securely on the table wih the built-in kickstand.  It's this the Dewalt Heat Gun (D26950):


----------



## AliOop

Thank you Earlene, as I was just about to ask @violets2217 what I was supposed to be seeing in her picture.   I love the idea of the heat gun holder, since mine does not have a kick stand.

@Peachy Clean Soap that was some deal you scored on the MCT oil! I don't remember what I paid at Costco but it was probably close. I'm not a huge fan of it in soap, but I do like it for lotions, shampoo bars, etc. Those spatulas look great, too! I'll have to keep an eye out next time I'm there.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

AliOop said:


> Thank you Earlene, as I was just about to ask @violets2217 what I was supposed to be seeing in her picture.   I love the idea of the heat gun holder, since mine does not have a kick stand.
> 
> @Peachy Clean Soap that was some deal you scored on the MCT oil! I don't remember what I paid at Costco but it was probably close. I'm not a huge fan of it in soap, but I do like it for lotions, shampoo bars, etc. Those spatulas look great, too! I'll have to keep an eye out next time I'm there.


Now let me ask you for your expert  opinion on the MCT oil in soap, why don't you like it in soap?. I dont use very much maybe an oz in 32 oz loaf. I think it improves the bubbles. Yes its good for lotions too.


----------



## AliOop

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Now let me ask you for your expert  opinion on the MCT oil in soap, why don't you like it in soap?. I dont use very much maybe an oz in 32 oz loaf. I think it improves the bubbles. Yes its good for lotions too.


Well, I'm not an expert on soapy oils at all, but my personal feeling is that regular CO produces better bubbles at less cost. Sugar and castor are my other go-to add-ins for bubble boosts, and they are less expensive, too.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Update on "wintergreen EO" in CP soap.
This is my 1st attempt at the "Feather Swirl" though Holly's Soapmaking on YouTube " Feather Swirl Tree Landscape Design" is a 'reverse feather swirl she mentioned in her video'.
White bottom layer I used wintergreen 3 drops in total, after the cut I cant smell wintergreen eo but the scent of something i can't describe, it's not a bad scent just not wintergreen, it did rice a little but i was expecting much worse after reading some reviews.
As you can tell I need much practice on this reverse feather swirl" the uper part of soap is scented w/ peppermint EO. I cut the bars Big so after the cure they will remain big.  I think I'll name it  "Charlie Brown Christmas".
Update: This is the video hope I posted it right' lol... Thank you @Zing fir your help .


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

AliOop said:


> Well, I'm not an expert on soapy oils at all, but my personal feeling is that regular CO produces better bubbles at less cost. Sugar and castor are my other go-to add-ins for bubble boosts, and they are less expensive, too.
> [/QUOTE
> Yes I agree, though I think the MCT add's a little extra moisturizing to the bar w/ out being as cleansing as C-Oil,  could be my imagination .


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

@AliOop I was at Costco's yesterday' I did see the MCT oil can't recall how much it was but I remember thinking "boy that's much more expensive then Big Lots".
Thx it's such it's a good price. .

Update: The prices are going up on soap supply's i've really noticed w/ EO & FO .   Yes across the board at the grocery stores too. Costco's was a 260.00 dollar day that was for my standard items, UGH.  Sorry I digress.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Now let me ask you for your expert  opinion on the MCT oil in soap, why don't you like it in soap?. I dont use very much maybe an oz in 32 oz loaf. I think it improves the bubbles. Yes its good for lotions too.


SAPONIFICATION CALCULATOR - HANDCRAFTED SOAP MAKING (per @earlene) says wrt *Fractionated coconut oil*:


> description:
> Quick absorption and good conditioning. The soap made with this oil results very aggressive. In any case, use as SE at the end of the warm saponification process.


I've used it in CP, but at too low usage rates to have a noticeable effect (well, it had an effect, a negative one: the soap didn't harden quite as well as I had expected it from regular coconut). Evidence is scarce if MCT soap gives off good or bad lather, if it's irritant or emoillent, and if it contributes to hardness. Plus, the SAP value varies wildly, depending on source (fractionated and/or transesterified coconut and/or palm kernel oil).

Safest bet (and the case with which I _did_ make good experiences) is as post-cook superfat in HP (great carrier oil for problematic EOs), or for non-soapy applications. It is really impressive how it “disappears” into skin.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

ResolvableOwl said:


> SAPONIFICATION CALCULATOR - HANDCRAFTED SOAP MAKING (per @earlene) says wrt *Fractionated coconut oil*:
> 
> I've used it in CP, but at too low usage rates to have a noticeable effect (well, it had an effect, a negative one: the soap didn't harden quite as well as I had expected it from regular coconut). Evidence is scarce if MCT soap gives off good or bad lather, if it's irritant or emoillent, and if it contributes to hardness. Plus, the SAP value varies wildly, depending on source (fractionated and/or transesterified coconut and/or palm kernel oil).
> 
> Safest bet (and the case with which I _did_ make good experiences) is as post-cook superfat in HP (great carrier oil for problematic EOs), or for non-soapy applications. It is really impressive how it “disappears” into skin.


Agree it's wonderful in HP soap too.  Thx for all your information. .


----------



## ResolvableOwl

My foster child for tonight. Fortunately it was easy to get it out of that jar in one piece without force. First step: melting it all up. Then it'll take … some … time … until … cooled down … in a waterbath … until the onset of crystallisation (“false trace” in soapy speak) and then … some … more … time … with … cautious … heating … until … tempered … just to then have a mere minute (or two) to to pour all into that legion of small moulds, that are already waiting for it in the basement. I've been less gentle at melting&dividing cocoa butter before, but this turned out to not be a good idea. I'll take the tempering cycle as an exercise in patience. 

It's made by a fairtrade cooperative in Ghana, who called themselves after their other major product, but this is their cocoa butter. In fact, the most aromatic cocoa butter I've had so far. The whole kitchen already smells like it. Like white chocolate, just ten times stronger. Everyone who has had chocolate that I made from (the previous batch of) it, were raving about it (me included ).
Unfortunately (at least for the objective of this thread), only part of the cocoa smell survives the brutal lye bath that saponification is, is and it lacks the warm sweetness of cocoa itself. Hence expect that the vast majority of this cocoa juice will _not_ end up in soap.
But it has come to my ears that edible uses of cocoa products have their friends among the folks here as well.


----------



## maryloucb

I've been working in the soap mines all day and I'm tired  (My husband has started asking me how things are going in the soap mines when he knows I'm making soap) I made another batch of the thin blue line soap this morning. I'm kind of nervous that the bottom black layer didn't set up enough before I poured the middle blue layer, but I won't know until I cut it! I got a deeper black this time, so I think the colors are at least right on. Then I spent the rest of the day beveling (curse all of you who convinced me that I needed to bevel to get rid of those sharp edges), polishing, cleaning up and labeling 80 bars of soap. It is satisfying having everything organized and ready to go!


----------



## Catscankim

Sorry, deleted post due to it merging an earlier unpublished post together LOL


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

violets2217 said:


> They had their big 101oz? CO oil for $12 instead of $13 last time I was in there!
> 
> So I saw this in a TikTok and had to wonder if it would help with my soap shrink wrapping skills. I’d have both hands to work with…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 61560
> 
> in a plastic magazine holder. I’d probably drill some vent hold in the bottom perimeter so it doesn’t overheat? Cool hack though!


----------



## Zing

Catscankim said:


> I cut my Sugar cookie soap last night. Had to wait until today to touch it as it was still quite soft and didnt want to handle it too much.
> 
> If you remember, I was at a loss for this fo since it discolors dark brown. I figured that while I was experimenting with my new mold and a discoloring fo, i might as well go all in and throw in another experiment and do a butterfly swirl.
> 
> The batter overheated, but the soaps just needed a little xtra cleanup On the tops.
> 
> I used the main batter with td and fragrance (cream), a swirling pot with no color and just fragrance (brown), and a swirling pot with just td and no fragrance (white).
> 
> Immediately after the cut the colors were meh, but still nice. I knew they would intensify to at least the color of the top. I woke up this morning and .
> 
> As for the butterfly swirl it was a fail, but only for the butterfly motif, as I am thrilled with the hanger swirl in general because I could never really get the hang of the hanger prior to the challenge instructions.
> View attachment 61555


Um, still looking for the "fail."  Darn the luck that since you posted it here, you can't enter the challenge!  Wow wow wow wow wow!  Those colors are gorgeous and the swirl sublime.  What are your colorants?  Really stunning.


Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Update on "wintergreen EO" in CP soap.
> This is my 1st attempt at the "Feather Swirl" though Holly's Soapmaking on YouTube " Feather Swirl Tree Landscape Design" is a 'reverse feather swirl she mentioned in her video'.
> White bottom layer I used wintergreen 3 drops in total, after the cut I cant smell wintergreen eo but the scent of something i can't describe, it's not a bad scent just not wintergreen, it did rice a little but i was expecting much worse after reading some reviews.
> As you can tell I need much practice on this reverse feather swirl" the uper part of soap is scented w/ peppermint EO. I cut the bars Big so after the cure they will remain big.  I think I'll name it  "Charlie Brown Christmas".


First attempt, huh?!  No, I know what you mean -- but still you got a great result!  I try this design every Christmas, some day I'll get it right.  Good job with the trunk! 
That one YouTube video of the evergreen and hills and dales and sky just makes me want to shrivel up and never post a photo again!


----------



## dibbles

@Catscankim that is one gorgeous soap, and I think it's a butterfly! 

@Peachy Clean Soap I love that little Charlie Brown Tree soap. You could paint one little ornament on it like


but be careful of trademark names if you are going to sell it. *





						Very eye opening
					

I'm subscribed to Sunshine Soap and Candle Company on Youtube and this video scared the crap out of me personally.     We have to be careful as business owners.



					www.soapmakingforum.com
				



*


----------



## LynetteO

LynetteO said:


> Teenager woke me @1am &  woke me again @4am so I got up, fed the cat & made some . Another batch of ZNSC*tweak with confetti. Placed some in a 2lb loaf mold & the remainder in cavity molds. I’m the only patchouli fan in my household, and for 1st time ever used “Earth Meets Sky” f/o from Nurture Soap. Smells so good in my kitchen! Can hardly stand the wait!


Forgot AGAIN, that faux sea H2O distorts color. These were supposed to be a skosh purple in hue. Why did I choose purple for an owl confetti soap?! Maybe because it was 4:30am & purple is my favorite color & was dying to use those cavity molds!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

dibbles said:


> @Catscankim that is one gorgeous soap, and I think it's a butterfly!
> 
> @Peachy Clean Soap I love that little Charlie Brown Tree soap. You could paint one little ornament on it like
> View attachment 61584
> 
> but be careful of trademark names if you are going to sell it. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very eye opening
> 
> 
> I'm subscribed to Sunshine Soap and Candle Company on Youtube and this video scared the crap out of me personally.     We have to be careful as business owners.
> 
> 
> 
> www.soapmakingforum.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


They will be gifted to Daughter & Family for christmas.  I used wintergreen EO though just 3 drops the adverse affects it could cause id never put in a soap that would be sold, truth be told I wont use it in soap again, the scent changes after it reacts w/ lye so it's a no go for CP soap for me.   
"Trademark" Name issues could get me in trouble if I were to sale them in the mass market & internet,  we can't be careful enough, though family will get a kick out of it. .
Hey I didn't even think of painting ornaments on tree, thats a wonderful idea. 
Thank you big hugs .


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Zing said:


> Um, still looking for the "fail."  Darn the luck that since you posted it here, you can't enter the challenge!  Wow wow wow wow wow!  Those colors are gorgeous and the swirl sublime.  What are your colorants?  Really stunning.
> 
> First attempt, huh?!  No, I know what you mean -- but still you got a great result!  I try this design every Christmas, some day I'll get it right.  Good job with the trunk!
> That one YouTube video of the evergreen and hills and dales and sky just makes me want to shrivel up and never post a photo again!



Thank you, appreciate your kindness' I watched this video above  & I chose her other video, knowing this one looked like I couldn't even remotely get close to duplicating this soap design.  .


----------



## Zing

I just came up from my soap shop.  Since my inventory guy got on the ball, I put away oils, butters, mold, and colorants.  
I also master-batched -- just a triple recipe.  It's probably small potatoes for some of you but the scale was huge for this hobbyist -- 6.5 pounds of oils!  I wanted to actually soap but the warm weather outside pulled me into gardening projects.
Soaping is coping -- it felt good to keep my hands busy and my mind off this stressful week, caring for the isolated Mrs. Zing, trying/failing to keep up with my job, and keep up with the housekeeping.  I know I might be on thin ice here given this is a majority woman forum -- but how in the heck does Mrs. Zing keep the house so clean??!!  I've been treading water this week.  I know I shouldn't call my soap 'moisturizing' but I've been washing my hands constantly given Mrs. Zing's status but my hands feel great.  Fortunately, she's turned a corner and is on the mend!


----------



## LynetteO

Zing said:


> “… I might be on thin ice here given this is a majority woman forum -- but how in the heck does Mrs. Zing keep the house so clean??!!  I've been treading water this week.  Fortunately, she's turned a corner and is on the mend!


Thrilled to hear/read that Mrs. Zing is improving.  & didn’t you know that us “women folk” are super heroes?!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Zing said:


> I just came up from my soap shop.  Since my inventory guy got on the ball, I put away oils, butters, mold, and colorants.
> I also master-batched -- just a triple recipe.  It's probably small potatoes for some of you but the scale was huge for this hobbyist -- 6.5 pounds of oils!  I wanted to actually soap but the warm weather outside pulled me into gardening projects.
> Soaping is coping -- it felt good to keep my hands busy and my mind off this stressful week, caring for the isolated Mrs. Zing, trying/failing to keep up with my job, and keep up with the housekeeping.  I know I might be on thin ice here given this is a majority woman forum -- but how in the heck does Mrs. Zing keep the house so clean??!!  I've been treading water this week.  I know I shouldn't call my soap 'moisturizing' but I've been washing my hands constantly given Mrs. Zing's status but my hands feel great.  Fortunately, she's turned a corner and is on the mend!


Glad to read Mrs. Zing is on a mend.  You can call your soap moisturizing if you  like, following the rules all the time isn't fun, sounds like your soap is a moisturizing winner .


----------



## Mobjack Bay

@Catscankim Your soap is just gorgeous. I can’t recall seeing anything like it before.  

@Zing Thank goodness Mrs. Zing is on the mend.  Kudos to you for being a good care giver and keeping the house clean.


----------



## Catscankim

earlene said:


> I LOVE your swirl, Kim.  So gorgeous.  I am looking forward to how it evolves with discoloration over time, although I don't recall if you said you used a VS or not...


Thank you @earlene I did not use a VS. I know it's only been a day since I cut it, but it shows no signs of discoloring further than it has, although it might! Hopefully the TD did it's job and kept the brown down to a nice creamy vanilla. But who knows. I'm hoping for the best and expecting the worst lol.

edit: and the ones from overflow that did not cpop in little cavity molds were orange, and appeared to want to stay that way as well lol


----------



## MellonFriend

LynetteO said:


> Headed to Netflix now 2check out “The Witcher” the color of that loaf & am imagining the scent!


I'm sooooo jealous!  

Streaming subscriptions are just too expensive to me when I already have Dtv and a dvd Netflix plan.  Oh but I LOVE Henry Cavill and I read all the books in the series.  I wish they would just release it on dvd already.  I think they never will...


----------



## Catscankim

Zing said:


> Um, still looking for the "fail."  Darn the luck that since you posted it here, you can't enter the challenge!  Wow wow wow wow wow!  Those colors are gorgeous and the swirl sublime.  What are your colorants?  Really stunning.



Td and discoloring fragrance for the cream color, discoloring Fo all by it self for the brown, and TD alone with no fragrance for the white. It might morph over time as @earlene said earlier, but keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Might there be ahead delicious chocolate, and luxurious cocoa butter enriched soap!

It took just over three hours to get the cocoa butter nice and tempered and ready for the cast:




Solidification worked like a breeze! All contracted just fine, and popped out of the silicone by themselves. Soft and silky surfaces without the least trace of fat bloom.



And yes, I might indeed be a bit susceptible for gamification-type moulds.


----------



## Vicki C

KiwiMoose said:


> Right there with ya girlfriend!  I hate faffing around with extra equipment.


Plus the cleanup is a pain.


----------



## LynetteO

MellonFriend said:


> I'm sooooo jealous!
> 
> Streaming subscriptions are just too expensive to me when I already have Dtv and a dvd Netflix plan.  Oh but I LOVE Henry Cavill and I read all the books in the series.  I wish they would just release it on dvd already.  I think they never will...


Your post makes me _appreciate_ my Netflix subscription. I don’t watch it all that much but my teenagers sure do. Why does it take soooo long for shows to show up on  these days? I *love* a good book  2read so, thank you for sharing that tidbit! Had no clue


----------



## MellonFriend

LynetteO said:


> Your post makes me _appreciate_ my Netflix subscription. I don’t watch it all that much but my teenagers sure do. Why does it take soooo long for shows to show up on  these days? I *love* a good book  2read so, thank you for sharing that tidbit! Had no clue


Well, I will say I don't love the books.  I loved the Geralt parts, but I didn't like the main female characters that took up a ton of the book.  I found a lot of the books seemed to be irrelevant stalling to make the book longer.  Now the short story collections were a different story (pun intended).  I can recommend them.  They were a lot more fun since they were actually about Geralt!


----------



## Martha

I cut the soap in my slab mold and love the results. The soap in the mold was 2”, so I cut it in half on the horizontal. The colored batter didn’t make it all the way through the white batter, so it looks as though I made 2 separate batches. I really like both looks. I will probably play around with this technique a bit more and try to get the color all the way through.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Cut my Kawakawa and Aloe soap. I’m very happy with this batch. It looks a lot nicer than the previous batch I made. I used a tiger strip pour technique. I infused OO with the Kawakawa and then blitzed the bejeezus out of it, thus reducing the dried Kawakawa to fine wee specks which you can see in the soap.




Kawakawa is a native plant used in ‘Rongoaa’ which is the traditional healing system of the Maori. It is highly prized for its medicinal qualities.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

That's a bit “drunk” tiger strip (bumps moving around in the stripes), but it fits so well to the top swirls! Some tiger strip swirls tend to look a bit, well, boring, but this extra wobbles add some extra appeal to them.


----------



## KiwiMoose

ResolvableOwl said:


> That's a bit “drunk” tiger strip (bumps moving around in the stripes), but it fits so well to the top swirls! Some tiger strip swirls tend to look a bit, well, boring, but this extra wobbles add some extra appeal to them.


Yes - I think they are reminiscent of wee sperm swimming up to meet their fate.  But I won't be telling my punters that!


----------



## Vicki C

Made party favors for my mom’s 97th birthday party - she LOVES ice cream. I will put these in cello bags so people know they are not edible!


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Vicki C said:


> I will put these in cello bags


like … umm …


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Vicki C said:


> Made party favors for my mom’s 97th birthday party - she LOVES ice cream. I will put these in cello bags so people know they are not edible!
> View attachment 61624
> View attachment 61625


I love your Ice Cream Soap. Happy Birthday wishes for your Mama


----------



## Vicki C

ResolvableOwl said:


> like … umm …
> View attachment 61626


Hahaha I love that you took the time to make this. Yup, JUST like that RO.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

That two perspective distortion transformations probably were much less effort for me, than making all these yummy soap sundaes was for you. 

What is it, actually? CP carved at very thick trace? Or some kind of whipped or cream soap? M&P? Soap dough?

And all the best for your mom! Party hard!


----------



## Vicki C

ResolvableOwl said:


> That two perspective distortion transformations probably were much less effort for me, than making all these yummy soap sundaes was for you.
> 
> What is it, actually? CP carved at very thick trace? Or some kind of whipped or cream soap? M&P? Soap dough?
> 
> And all the best for your mom! Party hard!


It’s whipped soap same thing I used to make beer foam - it’s pretty easy to make. And thank you! She’s doing ok for her age.


----------



## Zing

KiwiMoose said:


> Cut my Kawakawa and Aloe soap. I’m very happy with this batch. It looks a lot nicer than the previous batch I made. I used a tiger strip pour technique. I infused OO with the Kawakawa and then blitzed the bejeezus out of it, thus reducing the dried Kawakawa to fine wee specks which you can see in the soap.
> View attachment 61622
> 
> View attachment 61623
> 
> Kawakawa is a native plant used in ‘Rongoaa’ which is the traditional healing system of the Maori. It is highly prized for its medicinal qualities.


Excellent work there, as always.  Love the botanical/plantesque look.  Interesting that you jumped to, um, sperm fate....


Vicki C said:


> Made party favors for my mom’s 97th birthday party - she LOVES ice cream. I will put these in cello bags so people know they are not edible!
> View attachment 61624
> View attachment 61625


Wait, what?!  That's soap?  How the heck didja do that?!

I had hands down the soapiest day ever and am feeling, what's the word...chuffed? First session, I made snow and a moon for a landscape design involving a mini-column mold and single cavity molds. So. Much. Math. My head hurts. Trying to tamp down anxiety. I'm going for a light yellow moon and Bramble Berry buttercup initially is _very_ orange -- @The_Emerald_Chicken, Ima holding you to your promise that it will morph back to yellow!

Second session, I used my new tall 'n' skinny mold for the first time for a Gold, Frankincense & Myrrh soap using a... wait for it...alternating wall pour.


----------



## LynetteO

LynetteO said:


> Teenager woke me @1am &  woke me again @4am so I got up, fed the cat & made some . Another batch of ZNSC*tweak with confetti. Placed some in a 2lb loaf mold & the remainder in cavity molds. I’m the only patchouli fan in my household, and for 1st time ever used “Earth Meets Sky” f/o from Nurture Soap. Smells so good in my kitchen! Can hardly stand the wait!


@ResolvableOwl   Here’s some pics. What was I thinking? Purple? Really?! So *relieved *the brine H2O distorted the color. I took the time to paint this guy & his friends today. He looked pretty awful beforehand. Seriously 



The loaf bars look okay without touching up.


Didn’t snap a pic of the chocolate zucchini bread but that loaf turned out perfectly!


----------



## Vicki C

Zing said:


> Wait, what?!  That's soap?  How the heck didja do that?!


it’s pretty easy here’s a good tutorial


----------



## dibbles

@Zing  there was a whipped soap challenge way back when too


----------



## KiwiMoose

LynetteO said:


> @ResolvableOwl   Here’s some pics. What was I thinking? Purple? Really?! So *relieved *the brine H2O distorted the color. I took the time to paint this guy & his friends today. He looked pretty awful beforehand. Seriously
> View attachment 61632
> 
> The loaf bars look okay without touching up.
> View attachment 61633
> 
> Didn’t snap a pic of the chocolate zucchini bread but that loaf turned out perfectly!


I think you should send the top bar to @ResolvableOwl .  It looks just like him!


----------



## ResolvableOwl

@Vicki C
While (instead of, lol) falling asleep last night, I had the idea to pour some amber/light brown coloured CP or M&P soap onto a corrugated surface (like a plastic cookie tray, dusted with brown mica), and then cut/snap into shape as ice-cream wafers.
ETA: Some late binge-watching, that, retrospectively, might have inspired me to the idea of wafer chips .



KiwiMoose said:


> I think you should send the top bar to @ResolvableOwl .  It looks just like him!


I had secretly hoped to scrounge a slice of the chocolate zucchini bread, but I won't resist getting the soap either.


----------



## Trinbago27

Hi everyone!

been trying to control my soap urges…as a newbie it was you guys responsibility to warn me this is addictive!! I can stop…thing is I am overflowing with soap.  I am packaging some for donations, but also wanted to sell some of them.  What do you think?


----------



## MellonFriend

Trinbago27 said:


> What do you think?


I think whoever is getting that soap donated to them will be thrilled!  Beautiful work!


----------



## msunnerstood

Im patiently waiting for the magical morph back of my Jade green piping. This mica always turns bentonite grey and 3 days later turns back to green. First time it happened I thought id lost a whole batch of soap and put them on the shelf thinking theyd be personal use only and 3 days later, I was relieved. Heres what it looks like in process. You can see the tip of the leaf starting to turn.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Trinbago27 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> been trying to control my soap urges…as a newbie it was you guys responsibility to warn me this is addictive!! I can stop…thing is I am overflowing with soap.  I am packaging some for donations, but also wanted to sell some of them.  What do you think?


I think they are all gorgeous!  And I'm sure someone warned you this was an addiction???


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

I volunteer at a therapy facility and one of the moms came up to me and asked if she could please have some more of that soap I gave out last week.  She said it was the first time her daughter hadn't screamed during bathtime about her eczema- and that she actually wanted to take a bath and bathed herself with it all week.  She made my day.  Boxing up more soap for her now ...


----------



## Zing

Ugeauxgirl said:


> I volunteer at a therapy facility and one of the moms came up to me and asked if she could please have some more of that soap I gave out last week.  She said it was the first time her daughter hadn't screamed during bathtime about her eczema- and that she actually wanted to take a bath and bathed herself with it all week.  She made my day.  Boxing up more soap for her now ...


What a great post!!  Love it!  You go girl!


----------



## ResolvableOwl

My humble EO collection in a new outfit.



Classification according to the top/heart/base notes (or, rather, soprano/alto/bass notes, with a nod to @Zing ), was easy, yet intriguing (literature work). But I've thought for quite some time how to store/present them in a sensible way (I'm tired of lifting each bottle every time and read its label – but I still want to keep the set mobile). I found these clear T&S plastic boxes, and put the EO bottles in there, together with a coloured “label” for easy locating (sorry, synaesthets). If I stay modest (don't exceed the 20 mL bottle size), I might squeeze up to 14 bottles into each box.
Though, combinatorics tell me that, with the things I already have, one bass note, 1…3 heart notes, and 1…2 top notes, already make 3444 possibilities to compose blends – not to mention proportions . That should keep my nose busy for awhile…

The three boxes fit perfectly into that tin. However, unless I (or someone else) come up with a more clever idea, I have to set it tilted to one side, so that the EO bottles don' tip over when not full. Probably easiest is to just buy more EOs and stuff the boxes .


----------



## Zing

ResolvableOwl said:


> My humble EO collection in a new outfit.
> 
> View attachment 61672
> 
> Classification according to the top/heart/base notes (or, rather, soprano/alto/bass notes, with a nod to @Zing ), was easy, yet intriguing (literature work). But I've thought for quite some time how to store/present them in a sensible way (I'm tired of lifting each bottle every time and read its label – but I still want to keep the set mobile). I found these clear T&S plastic boxes, and put the EO bottles in there, together with a coloured “label” for easy locating (sorry, synaesthets). If I stay modest (don't exceed the 20 mL bottle size), I might squeeze up to 14 bottles into each box.
> Though, combinatorics tell me that, with the things I already have, one bass note, 1…3 heart notes, and 1…2 top notes, already make 3444 possibilities to compose blends – not to mention proportions . That should keep my nose busy for awhile…
> 
> The three boxes fit perfectly into that tin. However, unless I (or someone else) come up with a more clever idea, I have to set it tilted to one side, so that the EO bottles don' tip over when not full. Probably easiest is to just buy more EOs and stuff the boxes .


Wow, as a musician, I think this is super cool!  It's been awhile since I've seen a tenor clef and think it's ingenious to mark your middle notes.


----------



## TashaBird

For the first time I’m making a pile of trimmings intended for soap making from the deer I’m butchering. I’m exhausted from all the work, and wish I had more hours in the day. Excited to render this deer tallow down and make my first wild game soap!!


----------



## Zing

Oh, soapy friends.  I fear I have bitten off more than I can chew.  I shredded my fresh white soap to make "snow" and got long strands of mozzarella cheese.  Mrs. Zing has a plan to dry it out and then grind it in the coffee grinder.  Miracles can happen but my landscape soap may depict the Minnesota drought we're living through....
I also made an embed.
Plus I calculated a recipe.  So lotsa soapy thangs.


----------



## AAShillito

MellonFriend said:


> I'm sooooo jealous!
> 
> Streaming subscriptions are just too expensive to me when I already have Dtv and a dvd Netflix plan.  Oh but I LOVE Henry Cavill and I read all the books in the series.  I wish they would just release it on dvd already.  I think they never will...


Where did you find the books? I have seen some on ebay and on Amazon but I don't know the correct order to read them. And Henry Cavill- no words needed.......


----------



## MellonFriend

TashaBird said:


> For the first time I’m making a pile of trimmings intended for soap making from the deer I’m butchering. I’m exhausted from all the work, and wish I had more hours in the day. Excited to render this deer tallow down and make my first wild game soap!!


Ooo tallow.  In November my family will be butchering a goat we raised and I am super duper excited for the tallow.  I've been playing around with it in a lye calculator and loving the numbers I'm getting.


----------



## AAShillito

LynetteO said:


> Headed to Netflix now 2check out “The Witcher” the color of that loaf & am imagining the scent!


I used Lilac from BB and I found Gooseberry on etsy ( the place 4candles). It was the only place that gave me a proper usage rate on request..  Roughly 1/2 and 1/2 . Smells mostly lilac but its only a week


----------



## dibbles

Zing said:


> Oh, soapy friends.  I fear I have bitten off more than I can chew.  I shredded my fresh white soap to make "snow" and got long strands of mozzarella cheese.  Mrs. Zing has a plan to dry it out and then grind it in the coffee grinder.  Miracles can happen but my landscape soap may depict the Minnesota drought we're living through....
> I also made an embed.
> Plus I calculated a recipe.  So lotsa soapy thangs.


My shreds are like that at first. Line a sheet pan or a box (or two, or three) and spread them out and let them dry for a day. Then you can take a knife and chop them to a smaller size. Let them dry for another day so they won't stick together and store in a bucket with a lid or some plastic bags when they are dry enough.


----------



## MellonFriend

AAShillito said:


> Where did you find the books? I have seen some on ebay and on Amazon but I don't know the correct order to read them. And Henry Cavill- no words needed.......


I got them on amazon I believe.  

You'll want to read the short story collections first in this order:
The Last Wish
Sword of Destiny

Then the Novels:
Blood of Elves
The Time of Contempt 
Baptism of Fire
The Tower of Swallows
The Lady of the Lake

Then there is a prequel (which I just got in the mail today, lol) it's called Season of Storms.  I haven't read it yet, but it was published after all the rest so I figured I would read it last.

I hope you enjoy them!  (More than I did! )


----------



## Trinbago27

MellonFriend said:


> I got them on amazon I believe.
> 
> You'll want to read the short story collections first in this order:
> The Last Wish
> Sword of Destiny
> 
> Then the Novels:
> Blood of Elves
> The Time of Contempt
> Baptism of Fire
> The Tower of Swallows
> The Lady of the Lake
> 
> Then there is a prequel (which I just got in the mail today, lol) it's called Season of Storms.  I haven't read it yet, but it was published after all the rest so I figured I would read it last.
> 
> I hope you enjoy them!  (More than I did! )


I so love the show that I am tempted to read the books!  I typically read the books before an adaptation, but I had never heard of it before Netflix.  Are you into Dune?


----------



## MrsZ

I took a break from the forum for a bit while concentrating on beginning a weight loss journey, and now I feel like I am a world behind on the forum! My soapy thing is catching up on the forum before hopefully soaping tomorrow.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Zing said:


> "snow" and got long strands of mozzarella cheese


Could be worse. In fact, in the cut soaps, one can't distinguish if a particular snowflake is just a shred that has been in the way of the cutter by chance, or rather a super-deliberately placed snowflake column embed/“knitting needle” that ranges throughout the whole loaf.


----------



## MellonFriend

Trinbago27 said:


> I so love the show that I am tempted to read the books!  I typically read the books before an adaptation, but I had never heard of it before Netflix.  Are you into Dune?


Yes I'm into Dune!  But no spoilers, I've only read the first book!  Me and my older sister found out that the movie was coming out, and we read the book together two years ago in preparation.  We have been anxiously anticipating the movie!  I cannot wait!


----------



## Zing

dibbles said:


> My shreds are like that at first. Line a sheet pan or a box (or two, or three) and spread them out and let them dry for a day. Then you can take a knife and chop them to a smaller size. Let them dry for another day so they won't stick together and store in a bucket with a lid or some plastic bags when they are dry enough.


THANK YOU!  This is why I love this forum.  I appreciate it, @dibbles ,


----------



## violets2217

KiwiMoose said:


> Cut my Kawakawa and Aloe soap. I’m very happy with this batch. It looks a lot nicer than the previous batch I made. I used a tiger strip pour technique. I infused OO with the Kawakawa and then blitzed the bejeezus out of it, thus reducing the dried Kawakawa to fine wee specks which you can see in the soap.
> View attachment 61622
> 
> View attachment 61623
> 
> Kawakawa is a native plant used in ‘Rongoaa’ which is the traditional healing system of the Maori. It is highly prized for its medicinal qualities.


I saw this soap on Instagram and googled the plant and thought this soap looks soo familiar!!! Beautiful!


----------



## MellonFriend

I love those more than I can express !


----------



## ScentimentallyYours

ResolvableOwl said:


> My humble EO collection in a new outfit.
> 
> View attachment 61672
> 
> Classification according to the top/heart/base notes (or, rather, soprano/alto/bass notes, with a nod to @Zing ), was easy, yet intriguing (literature work). But I've thought for quite some time how to store/present them in a sensible way (I'm tired of lifting each bottle every time and read its label – but I still want to keep the set mobile). I found these clear T&S plastic boxes, and put the EO bottles in there, together with a coloured “label” for easy locating (sorry, synaesthets). If I stay modest (don't exceed the 20 mL bottle size), I might squeeze up to 14 bottles into each box.
> Though, combinatorics tell me that, with the things I already have, one bass note, 1…3 heart notes, and 1…2 top notes, already make 3444 possibilities to compose blends – not to mention proportions . That should keep my nose busy for awhile…
> 
> The three boxes fit perfectly into that tin. However, unless I (or someone else) come up with a more clever idea, I have to set it tilted to one side, so that the EO bottles don' tip over when not full. Probably easiest is to just buy more EOs and stuff the boxes .


Wait…You bought plastic boxes for your essential oils and they just happen to come with chocolate in them? I might need to get me some of those boxes!


----------



## maryloucb

Thin blue line soap FAIL! If I wasn’t trying to achieve a specific design, I would think these looked cool. I didn’t add any essential oil to the blue layer because I was afraid it was going to discolor, and it would not set up! I knew it wasn’t working as I was pouring the top layer.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

@ScentimentallyYours
Yes. One has to make sacrifies . There's actually a small story behind them (that also happens to be a bit heartwarming as well as heartbreaking). Nobody buys these boxes just for themselves, it's a strict gift basket item. Now when I was at the checkout, the cashier took the three boxes to scan the barcode, and then she gave one to me, passed one over to her colleague at the next checkout, and kept one for herself. With a grin, that it's been too long since she last got presented chocolates … I was on the verge to actually gift one of the boxes to her, but on the other hand, I'd “need them on official business”! … We somehow made terms in a non-verbal fashion. I left with a half amused, half compassionate smile (under my mask).


----------



## KiwiMoose

maryloucb said:


> Thin blue line soap FAIL! If I wasn’t trying to achieve a specific design, I would think these looked cool. I didn’t add any essential oil to the blue layer because I was afraid it was going to discolor, and it would not set up! I knew it wasn’t working as I was pouring the top layer.
> View attachment 61689


Exactly what happened to by rainbow soap last week.  But it does still look very cool - just don't ever mention a thin blue line and no-one will be any the wiser.
Call it pterodactyl.


----------



## maryloucb

KiwiMoose said:


> Exactly what happened to by rainbow soap last week.  But it does still look very cool - just don't ever mention a thin blue line and no-one will be any the wiser.
> Call it pterodactyl.


Oh my gosh—it does look a pterodactyl!!


----------



## cassia

Cleaning out my desk and found the business card of a local lady who sells goat milk soap and goats. After we had talked a few minutes, she invited me over to watch her make soap. That was probably TWO years ago! I hope she's still doing this stuff. Glad I found her card since I don't know if I would recognize her again. 
Did you go at it on your own or use a mentor when first making soap?


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Ugeauxgirl said:


> I volunteer at a therapy facility and one of the moms came up to me and asked if she could please have some more of that soap I gave out last week.  She said it was the first time her daughter hadn't screamed during bathtime about her eczema- and that she actually wanted to take a bath and bathed herself with it all week.  She made my day.  Boxing up more soap for her now ...


Awwww what a beautiful story. ❤


----------



## MellonFriend

cassia said:


> Did you go at it on your own or use a mentor when first making soap?


I goed it on my own.


----------



## Catscankim

I guess im not doing anything soapy today. I made a batch with 10x orange last night. Its been 24 hours and usually my soap is ready to unmold. This batch is soft like fresh moz cheese.

It took forever to trace last night and i poured quite thin…only out of time constraints, which most likely ruined my swirl.

At first i was blaming BB eo calc because its confusing, do they mean grams of oil or batter total? But even if I got that wrong (i used grams of oils for my calculation), so that would have been too little eo and therefore wouldnt affect my batter if I was wrong.

Its definitely too soft to unmold at this point. I could probably scoop it out, which im not going to do. I will wait.

But i washed all of last nights soapy dishes and cleaned up, expecting to make a batch tonight, which is not going to happen.

Only thing i did different was adding kaolin clay.

Just annoyed…


----------



## Vicki C

ResolvableOwl said:


> @Vicki C
> While (instead of, lol) falling asleep last night, I had the idea to pour some amber/light brown coloured CP or M&P soap onto a corrugated surface (like a plastic cookie tray, dusted with brown mica), and then cut/snap into shape as ice-cream wafers.


What a great idea! 
I added butterscotch “sauce” to my mom’s party favor soap. Smelled so good I wanted to eat it. It’s scented with butterscotch and Maple from NG.


----------



## Zing

maryloucb said:


> Thin blue line soap FAIL! If I wasn’t trying to achieve a specific design, I would think these looked cool. I didn’t add any essential oil to the blue layer because I was afraid it was going to discolor, and it would not set up! I knew it wasn’t working as I was pouring the top layer.
> View attachment 61689


You just hush now!!  I know you didn't get the result you wanted, but this is super cool and pterodactylesque !  I really like minimalist designs and this is so good.  I would be happy to take your entire failed batch -- want my address?



Vicki C said:


> What a great idea!
> I added butterscotch “sauce” to my mom’s party favor soap. Smelled so good I wanted to eat it. It’s scented with butterscotch and Maple from NG.
> View attachment 61696


Okay.  Just stop already!!  I so want to eat that and you are just being a total tease....

Hoo boy!  I am _taard!!  _I just finished a soaping session.  It's a complicated design (for me anyways) and Lord only knows what the cut will look like.  I used a new recipe and it took _forever_ to trace so of course now I'm doubting myself.  I was splattering all over the place and this new tall and skinny mold is a challenge to work with - it's like trying to pour into an eye of a needle!  I normally wash my non-lye-contact dishes immediately but they are just going to have to wait.  G'night, soap peeps!


----------



## lenarenee

Zing said:


> Hoo boy!  I am _taard!!  _I just finished a soaping session.  It's a complicated design (for me anyways) and Lord only knows what the cut will look like.  I used a new recipe and it took _forever_ to trace so of course now I'm doubting myself.  I was splattering all over the place and this new tall and skinny mold is a challenge to work with - it's like trying to pour into an eye of a needle!  I normally wash my non-lye-contact dishes immediately but they are just going to have to wait.  G'night, soap peeps!




I have 3 tall and skinny from Workshop Heritage, today was only the 2nd time using them and I felt as awkward as you trying to not only "thread the needle" but had to resize my recipe by trial and error (as I'm allergic to math).  Got it right this time around.  Made 2  of lavender and 1 of rosemary mint - and gosh  Mad Micas Tahitian Teal is a super gorgeous color!  Can I make all my soap this color??  These are some that will go to a fundraiser; have another 3 loaves to go, maybe more.  

Seriously need to order some purples. Thought I had several but apparently not. You know what happens when you need to order ONE mica, right???


----------



## maryloucb

Zing said:


> You just hush now!!  I know you didn't get the result you wanted, but this is super cool and tetradactylesque!  I really like minimalist designs and this is so good.  I would be happy to take your entire failed batch -- want my address?


They do smell divine! I used the “Wake the Dead” blend from EO Calc Wake the Dead » EO Calc - Essential Oil Calculator


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Vicki C said:


> What a great idea!
> I added butterscotch “sauce” to my mom’s party favor soap. Smelled so good I wanted to eat it. It’s scented with butterscotch and Maple from NG.
> View attachment 61696


I'm currently rethinking if I really shouldn't better come visit you (to clean your oven window). Will accept faux ice cream as remuneration.


----------



## TashaBird

MellonFriend said:


> Ooo tallow.  In November my family will be butchering a goat we raised and I am super duper excited for the tallow.  I've been playing around with it in a lye calculator and loving the numbers I'm getting.


All of my soap, except my salt soap, has grass fed beef tallow. And, I’ve made some sheep tallow soap with fat I cleaned off of a batch of bone broth. And, I make cleaned bacon fat soap. But, this is the first wild game I’m going to try! I love tallow in soap!! I bet your goat soap is going to be great!!


----------



## Nanna

KiwiMoose said:


> Cut my Kawakawa and Aloe soap. I’m very happy with this batch. It looks a lot nicer than the previous batch I made. I used a tiger strip pour technique. I infused OO with the Kawakawa and then blitzed the bejeezus out of it, thus reducing the dried Kawakawa to fine wee specks which you can see in the soap.
> View attachment 61622
> 
> View attachment 61623
> 
> Kawakawa is a native plant used in ‘Rongoaa’ which is the traditional healing system of the Maori. It is highly prized for its medicinal qualities.


----------



## Juggsy

Flu has overtaken my body. Over two weeks now.  I'm desperate to formulate but unwell. I did let Miss 10 put the labels on some handwash that I made before I was sick.
The name is strange, I know. But they used to say "pep" for oomph and my boy and his mates are always saying "oh, mint" as is "oh it's cool"
So.... it became...






Does it work?


----------



## Serephita

Decided to try out making some mini sized whip soaps! (business card for scale). I got some new fragrances in, so I was eager to try them out. So far they smell pretty great. This one is "bet your butterscotch" from NG. Next will be designing some labels for them.


----------



## maryloucb

Juggsy said:


> Does it work?


I love it!


----------



## Zing

I came home to find a package from a certain someone on this forum who wants feedback on lather!  So many purtee soaps to try.  Can't wait!  Let the chem lab begin!

It's been a truly incredibly stressful week personally and professionally.  Then of course I have to add on another stress of "will this soap turn out??!!"  I was really incredibly pleased and relieved with my latest, latest holiday soap -- if I do say so myself.  Dishes and towels are in the wash.

Also got a request from a friend who wants a batch to give as gifts this Christmas.  Given the cure time, I've gotta get make it this weekend.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Serephita said:


> Decided to try out making some mini sized whip soaps! (business card for scale). I got some new fragrances in, so I was eager to try them out. So far they smell pretty great. This one is "bet your butterscotch" from NG. Next will be designing some labels for them.
> 
> View attachment 61712


Love that name' so cute. I bet it smells wonderful! Nice 



Zing said:


> I came home to find a package from a certain someone on this forum who wants feedback on lather!  So many purtee soaps to try.  Can't wait!  Let the chem lab begin!
> 
> It's been a truly incredibly stressful week personally and professionally.  Then of course I have to add on another stress of "will this soap turn out??!!"  I was really incredibly pleased and relieved with my latest, latest holiday soap -- if I do say so myself.  Dishes and towels are in the wash.
> 
> Also got a request from a friend who wants a batch to give as gifts this Christmas.  Given the cure time, I've gotta get make it this weekend.


Nice'


----------



## Juggsy

Zing said:


> I came home to find a package from a certain someone on this forum who wants feedback on lather!  So many purtee soaps to try.  Can't wait!  Let the chem lab begin!
> 
> It's been a truly incredibly stressful week personally and professionally.  Then of course I have to add on another stress of "will this soap turn out??!!"  I was really incredibly pleased and relieved with my latest, latest holiday soap -- if I do say so myself.  Dishes and towels are in the wash.
> 
> Also got a request from a friend who wants a batch to give as gifts this Christmas.  Given the cure time, I've gotta get make it this weekend.


That soap is amazing!

Do you guys do anything like "present gifting"... Not sure if it still happens... I quit Reddit years ago. But they used to have a yearly book and gift exchange thing happening. It was so much fun. If there was a forum where the exchanges had happened (or still happening).... this one would. Did you lot ever do gift exchanges? Did they work?
I mean we are all here BC we love soap right   please don't hate me for veering off topic. Just what zing said about testing other soaps made me wonder.


----------



## Zing

Juggsy said:


> That soap is amazing!
> 
> Do you guys do anything like "present gifting"... Not sure if it still happens... I quit Reddit years ago. But they used to have a yearly book and gift exchange thing happening. It was so much fun. If there was a forum where the exchanges had happened (or still happening).... this one would. Did you lot ever do gift exchanges? Did they work?
> I mean we are all here BC we love soap right  please don't hate me for veering off topic. Just what zing said about testing other soaps made me wonder. ♥


We recently moved to a new city and after our first Christmas in our new city, our friends and I talked about having a craft day in November or December to make and exchange various things.  Then, you know COVID....


----------



## dibbles

Juggsy said:


> That soap is amazing!
> 
> Do you guys do anything like "present gifting"... Not sure if it still happens... I quit Reddit years ago. But they used to have a yearly book and gift exchange thing happening. It was so much fun. If there was a forum where the exchanges had happened (or still happening).... this one would. Did you lot ever do gift exchanges? Did they work?
> I mean we are all here BC we love soap right  please don't hate me for veering off topic. Just what zing said about testing other soaps made me wonder. ♥


There was a swap that took place around the holidays a few years ago. I think it might have happened twice - I didn't take part in it, but those that did seemed to enjoy it. It seemed like a lot of coordination and work for the organizer.


----------



## Vicki C

ResolvableOwl said:


> I'm currently rethinking if I really shouldn't better come visit you (to clean your oven window). Will accept faux ice cream as remuneration.


Only if you bring faux sushi…


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Hrm. This is all what's left from the party:




I wonder if this is enough for you? (mind the cm scale)

(*177 days* since making???? Time flies!)


----------



## earlene

AAShillito said:


> Where did you find the books? I have seen some on ebay and on Amazon but I don't know the correct order to read them. And Henry Cavill- no words needed.......





MellonFriend said:


> I got them on amazon I believe.
> 
> You'll want to read the short story collections first in this order:
> The Last Wish
> Sword of Destiny
> 
> Then the Novels:
> Blood of Elves
> The Time of Contempt
> Baptism of Fire
> The Tower of Swallows
> The Lady of the Lake
> 
> Then there is a prequel (which I just got in the mail today, lol) it's called Season of Storms.  I haven't read it yet, but it was published after all the rest so I figured I would read it last.
> 
> I hope you enjoy them!  (More than I did! )



Libraries are a low-cost source or books.  Nowadays, with my library card, I have access to books in libaries all over my state, so I can reserve & borrow books not available in my own small town library.  And, in fact have borrowed and read tons of books this way, and saved thousands of dollars by not having to buy books I wanted to read, but have no room or desire to shelve in my home. 

I highly recommend using a public library.

Also of use for choosing the order in which to read books, Google searches (or other search engine), like this:

Type something like, "order to read witcher books" (or whatever parameters you choose to set), which gets some good results/suggestions:









						The Witcher Books In Order - Two Best Ways To Read Them — Tim Hawken
					

There are actually two ways to read The Witcher Books in order - by publishing date or story chronology. Here’s a look at both Witcher order options. You can then make the decision for yourself on the best way to read dive into Gerald of Rivias monster-hunting adventures. The Witcher Books Order, un




					www.timhawken.com
				












						The Witcher books reading order: where to start with the short stories and novels
					

Reading order recs for starting your Witcher novels journey.




					www.pcgamer.com
				












						How to read The Witcher books in order
					

If you're a fan of the hit Netflix show, read The Witcher books in order and get all up to speed ahead of the release of Season 3 next year




					www.techradar.com
				




When I want to read a series, I review the different results that come up on Google and choose which suggested order I like (sometimes different folks suggest a different order), and bookmark that page or just copy it to a file on my computer, and start ordering the books from my library.  Then I read the books as they come in and can binge all of the series at my leisure and it's all free, other than the cost of my internet connection and the periodic trip to the library to pick up and drop off the books.  Oh, and of course the electric bill, but all those expenses are ongoing anyway.

ETA:  TO stay in keeping with the THREAD TOPIC:

I made a second batch of soap last evening (in a Houston hotel) while waiting for my husband's VERY late flight.  It sits wrapped in a towel in a drawer.  I'll take a peak at it tomorrow.  Today is a big day for the family, doing other things.


----------



## lesavonvert

lenarenee said:


> I have 3 tall and skinny from Workshop Heritage, today was only the 2nd time using them and I felt as awkward as you trying to not only "thread the needle" but had to resize my recipe by trial and error (as I'm allergic to math).  Got it right this time around.  Made 2  of lavender and 1 of rosemary mint - and gosh  Mad Micas Tahitian Teal is a super gorgeous color!  Can I make all my soap this color??  These are some that will go to a fundraiser; have another 3 loaves to go, maybe more.
> 
> Seriously need to order some purples. Thought I had several but apparently not. You know what happens when you need to order ONE mica, right???


Hello I am planning to buy one of those molds could you answer some questions I have about this mold 
Do you like them
On their site they are saying that the 10 inches is holding 55 onces of soap or 3.43 pounds curiously with the mesurements my calculations are giving me 42onces if you have the 10 inches can you tell me how much soap is required to fill one mold 
The shipping will be verry high for me need to know before buying 
Thanks


----------



## Zing

lesavonvert said:


> Hello I am planning to buy one of those molds could you answer some questions I have about this mold
> Do you like them
> On their site they are saying that the 10 inches is holding 55 onces of soap or 3.43 pounds curiously with the mesurements my calculations are giving me 42onces if you have the 10 inches can you tell me how much soap is required to fill one mold
> The shipping will be verry high for me need to know before buying
> Thanks


I have never used this vendor so can't comment on the quality of their products.  To calculate the amount of _oils_ for a particular mold, it is length x height x width (inches) x 0.4 which gives you the number of ounces of oils.


----------



## lesavonvert

Zing said:


> I have never used this vendor so can't comment on the quality of their products.  To calculate the amount of _oils_ for a particular mold, it is length x height x width (inches) x 0.4 which gives you the number of ounces of oils.


Thank you for taking the time to answer to me.I Realized that I posted the wrong person but It was sweet of you to answer.This is the same calculation method that I used it must be the supplier mistake


----------



## Zing

Several soapy things today.  I turned my curing soaps, simple pleasure.  I made up a masterbatch, basically a quadruple batch.  I was holding my breath as I poured oils into my soup pot -- it all _just_ fit!  Whew!

I also made a loaf for my oldest child's Christmas present.  I did a half & half diagonal design.  For the first time -- thanks for the tips on here -- it was basically 2 separate soaping sessions for 1 mold.  I mixed the first layer's oils and lye solution, poured it, and then mixed the second layer's oils and lye solution.  It will not turn out as planned.  I had my mold propped up for the first layer, and unbeknownst to me while I was mixing the second layer, the mold partially slipped off the prop.  It'll smell good though, I used Wake the Dead » EO Calc - Essential Oil Calculator which is orange/clove bud/peppermint/anise (thanks, @maryloucb ).


----------



## dibbles

@lesavonvert I think, as @Zing said, WH is stating the weight of the total batch. I think you are calculating the oil weight for the mold dimensions. With a lower lye concentration than the default on Soapcalc the 55 ounces they use is about right. I have a WH mold and I do prefer my Nurture T&S 11" mold. The WH mold is nice, though and I think you would like it.


----------



## earlene

This morning I packed up my car and went back to my son's for the duration (after Hubby caught his flight back home.) Of course the soap I made the night before last was packed into the car, but I had to check on it first.  It had spent about 36 hours well insulated in a dresser drawer in the hotel.  I unmolded it, left it to air for as long as I could (probably only an hour, because I did have to check out), then put it back in the mold upside down so the bottom is on top and will get more air exchange.  I expect it will stay in the mold at least another couple of days before I cut it & look if the butterflies appear or not.

My brother flew in to surprise me and will be here another day (this was day #2) and it was truly a surprise.  So no soapy stuff for another couple of days.  It was arranged by my son and I never had a clue this surprise was in the works, or that there even was a surprise until that very evening of his arrival (Friday night.)


----------



## LynetteO

Got cocky today & thought I’d whip up *quick* tiny batch of  OO soap, uncolored & unscented, using *ZNSC* recipe as I had some faux sea water already made. My issue was lye solution got too cool to quick due to cold faux sea water. I didn’t adjust my speed of heating OO to compensate. should’ve had my oil ready when I made my lye & NOT the reverse.  Took a long time for emulsion & I poured into small round cavity molds before trace due to needing to make breakfast for the fam. Should’ve kept blending & let em’ starve. My soaps are still liquid. . On the plus side my test GW415 soy batch went pretty much as planned.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

LynetteO said:


> needing to make breakfast for the fam. Should’ve kept blending & let em’ starve.


One has to have priorities


----------



## Katie68121

Haven’t posted here in a few but wanted to share one of my recent batches. Pumpkin spice swirl cake. I hope everyone is doing well. I love reading all your experiences and journeys with soap making


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

LynetteO said:


> Got cocky today & thought I’d whip up *quick* tiny batch of  OO soap, uncolored & unscented, using *ZNSC* recipe as I had some faux sea water already made. My issue was lye solution got too cool to quick due to cold faux sea water. I didn’t adjust my speed of heating OO to compensate. should’ve had my oil ready when I made my lye & NOT the reverse.  Took a long time for emulsion & I poured into small round cavity molds before trace due to needing to make breakfast for the fam. Should’ve kept blending & let em’ starve. My soaps are still liquid. . On the plus side my test GW415 soy batch went pretty much as planned.


Fingers crossed it turns out.



Katie68121 said:


> Haven’t posted here in a few but wanted to share one of my recent batches. Pumpkin spice swirl cake. I hope everyone is doing well. I love reading all your experiences and journeys with soap making ♥


Wow love your soap. Sounds like it will smell divine.


----------



## violets2217

This weekend I made more shampoo, conditioner, & lotion. Had to re-stock my bathrooms!

Then decided to make some soap. I’ve been working so hard lately to make sure I keep my batter fluid…that the one batch that I wanted to try out my scrapper tools on my, batter takes forever to trace. I figured that with the added honey in my Honey and Hemp Soap would help out a bit, but no luck there. I think maybe the bottom layer that I remembered to stick blend again with the mica may have scrapped ok, but all other layers I don’t think were thick enough to stay. I’m not even sure what my colors are going to look like. When I add the FO the batter turned a bright pinkish orange I’m assuming because of the honey, because it didn’t discolor my last batch. Plus I miscalculated the amount of batter per layer and had to add a color last minute for last layer that may or may not even go with the other colors…
I wanted layers… but as usual, not what I envisioned! 

ETA: it has layers & smells nice with some unexpected honey spots….


----------



## The_Phoenix

I made soap today. The butterfly swirl thing, to be more specific. It'll be a one and done so we shall see how it turns out. Whatever happens, it will be my submission. I don't have time to make several attempts and I have no more room for failures. Literally, my soap cave is full. No more room at the inn. Stuffed to the gills. The cup runeth over. Busting out at the seams. A muffin top of soap. You get the idea.


----------



## Catscankim

I bet it turns out waaay better than you thought it would


----------



## Zing

Katie68121 said:


> Haven’t posted here in a few but wanted to share one of my recent batches. Pumpkin spice swirl cake. I hope everyone is doing well. I love reading all your experiences and journeys with soap making ♥


Great job, there!  I envy your frosting skills.

I cut yesterday's soap.  It was a half/half job on the diagonal and it's nice.  I wanted a corner to corner diagonal but it had slipped off the prop.  I love the scent -- clove/peppermint/anise/orange essential oils (wake the dead from EOcalc, yeah, I'm not using that name).

I also made soap!  It was a complicated landscape soap in my tiny eye of a needle/tall and skinny.  And by far the messiest session yet!  First I put my moon in too low and then had to dig it out, batter flying everywhere.  I have no idea how those YouTubers manage!  It's bergamot/cedarwood/fir needle essential oils.  I used a new blue from Nurture Soap that I like. 

My last two soaps have used layers and I've mixed up separate lye solution & oils, so basically 2 soap sessions for 1 mold.  It took time and more dishes BUT it was so much easier to handle thin batter.  Appreciate the tips from here!

And tonight I need to print out recipes for tomorrow's batches.


----------



## Catscankim

Zing said:


> Great job, there!  I envy your frosting skills.
> 
> I cut yesterday's soap.  It was a half/half job on the diagonal and it's nice.  I wanted a corner to corner diagonal but it had slipped off the prop.  I love the scent -- clove/peppermint/anise/orange essential oils (wake the dead from EOcalc, yeah, I'm not using that name).
> 
> I also made soap!  It was a complicated landscape soap in my tiny eye of a needle/tall and skinny.  And by far the messiest session yet!  First I put my moon in too low and then had to dig it out, batter flying everywhere.  I have no idea how those YouTubers manage!  It's bergamot/cedarwood/fir needle essential oils.  I used a new blue from Nurture Soap that I like.
> 
> My last two soaps have used layers and I've mixed up separate lye solution & oils, so basically 2 soap sessions for 1 mold.  It took time and more dishes BUT it was so much easier to handle thin batter.  Appreciate the tips from here!
> 
> And tonight I need to print out recipes for tomorrow's batches.


You tubers have the benefit of invisible hands that make their messy dishes disappear, and an almost always “seemingly” immaculate workspace.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I had a grand A plan for this nine color soap for my DIL, but had to resort to plan B when the batter unexpectedly started to thicken. The scent is my 1st attempt to dup the Volcano scent of Capri products.  It includes OT Pineapple, which really does smell exactly like pineapple. The bar in the front shows what the soap looked like before I planed it.  What a mess!


----------



## AAShillito

Made 2 loaves of Champagne Bubbles. Will be ready for December/New Years. Made with Champagne FO from Nurture Soaps. I don't know how the sorcery was accomplished but it's everrvescent bubbly Sprite.  You can smell the bubbles. The whole family loves it.


----------



## The_Phoenix

Catscankim said:


> I bet it turns out waaay better than you thought it would


Hah! I honestly have no idea what it will look like.


----------



## Zing

Mobjack Bay said:


> I had a grand A plan for this nine color soap for my DIL, but had to resort to plan B when the batter unexpectedly started to thicken. The scent is my 1st attempt to dup the Volcano scent of Capri products.  It includes OT Pineapple, which really does smell exactly like pineapple. The bar in the front shows what the soap looked like before I planed it.  What a mess!
> 
> View attachment 61789


Psychadelic, man!


----------



## earlene

No soapy today.  Spent the day with family.  Brother flies home to California in the am, after we get him to airport.  I need to get my last soap out of my car trunk so I can bring it in and cut it.  The car goes in for service around 10-ish, so the soap needs to be rescued early.  Other than that, it may be my only soapy thing tomorrow because I am visiting family.


----------



## Basil

Between trying to perfect my recipe with my scattered brain, I’ve been working on a soap giving special thanks to the veterinarian  who saved Magnolia earlier this year. For those of you who read earlier , she was the goat who had a difficult birth but made it. All white with one pink rimmed  and one black rimmed eye- looks like eyeliner my DH says. First try of soap accelerated so didn’t get the swirl quite right and the soap was too short so I later piped on top which didn’t turn out as same pink. Second soap with first attempt at soap dough dots. Third attempt back to first attempt and still think my pink color is a tad too dark but more what I want. I used activated charcoal and rose clay and Blackberry and Magnolia FO from WSP.  I think I’m going to take a break and make Christmas soap as I get stuck on an idea  and St Patrick’s day will be here tomorrow!


----------



## AliOop

Zing said:


> And tonight I need to print out recipes for tomorrow's batches.


Ummmm priorities, @Zing my friend. We need pictures, please of all the above-described soaps.


----------



## earlene

Cut challenge soap today, after bringing it in from my car to rescue it from the heat (made it a couple-3 nights ago.)

Cleaned the cutter, etc. & put it all away (as away as it can be given I am still in Texas and not yet back home.)


----------



## Orebma

Katie68121 said:


> Haven’t posted here in a few but wanted to share one of my recent batches. Pumpkin spice swirl cake. I hope everyone is doing well. I love reading all your experiences and journeys with soap making ♥


They look almost edible!! Lovely


----------



## KiwiMoose

Basil said:


> Between trying to perfect my recipe with my scattered brain, I’ve been working on a soap giving special thanks to the veterinarian  who saved Magnolia earlier this year. For those of you who read earlier , she was the goat who had a difficult birth but made it. All white with one pink rimmed  and one black rimmed eye- looks like eyeliner my DH says. First try of soap accelerated so didn’t get the swirl quite right and the soap was too short so I later piped on top which didn’t turn out as same pink. Second soap with first attempt at soap dough dots. Third attempt back to first attempt and still think my pink color is a tad too dark but more what I want. I used activated charcoal and rose clay and Blackberry and Magnolia FO from WSP.  I think I’m going to take a break and make Christmas soap as I get stuck on an idea  and St Patrick’s day will be here tomorrow!


This are really pretty Bas!


----------



## lenarenee

lesavonvert said:


> Hello I am planning to buy one of those molds could you answer some questions I have about this mold
> Do you like them
> On their site they are saying that the 10 inches is holding 55 onces of soap or 3.43 pounds curiously with the mesurements my calculations are giving me 42onces if you have the 10 inches can you tell me how much soap is required to fill one mold
> The shipping will be verry high for me need to know before buying
> Thanks



How tall do you want your bars to be?   Let me look at my recipe and get back to you. I want to measure the cut height too.

Eta:  @lesavonvert  For one mold, I used 50 oz oils, or 1417.5 grams by weight. 33% lye concentration, and the bars are just 3 1/8 inches or 8 centimeters.


----------



## Basil

KiwiMoose said:


> This are really pretty Bas!


Aww thanks so much Kiwi


----------



## dibbles

I cut my butterfly attempt today, and no butterflies. Even with a lot of squinting. I will try again sometime this week.


----------



## Zing

Oh, soapy friends, soapy friends, soapy friends, what a mixed soapy day!  On the plus side, after 24 hours of angst (you know the drill), my landscape soap turned out okay, My latest and @AliOop was so demanding of pics, so I hope she's satisfied!!

On the negative side, I had this small window of time to make a batch.  From a masterbatch, I poured out the oil mixture and lye solution and thought something's not right.  I should have listened to that little voice.  It's nothing like the New Zealand  Great Red Mica Spill of 2021 (not to mention any names, @KiwiMoose cough cough).  I have a chart of weights of various combos of molds but I just kept going because I was on a tight schedule.  First, I poured one mold and then as I was finishing my top I realized, wait, I didn't do my hanger swirl!!  Like, who does that??!!  And then I poured into the second mold and it wasn't even close to filling.  I was freakin' out about being lye heavy.  Luckily, as it turns out, my ratio of lye solution and oil mixture was just fine -- I just had chosen a smaller volume than what I needed.

While I'm relieved that the ratios were correct, I'm just frustrated with myself that I chose the wrong weights and now pans and utensils were "wasted" _and _now have to wait to get washed....  Erg - some people's kids.....  And of course, this is all under the Christmas/curing time line.


----------



## Katie68121

Orebma said:


> They look almost edible!! Lovely


Thank you so much!


----------



## lesavonvert

lenarenee said:


> How tall do you want your bars to be?   Let me look at my recipe and get back to you. I want to measure the cut height too.
> 
> Eta:  @lesavonvert  For one mold, I used 50 oz oils, or 1417.5 grams by weight. 33% lye concentration, and the bars are just 3 1/8 inches or 8 centimeters.


Hello thank you for the informations


----------



## Tinkerbelle

First use of my first batch of Zany’s no slime Castile made on 8/23.  I love the feel and the lather.   This one is 85% chamomile flower infused olive oil, 10% coconut oil and 5% castor oil.  I also added 1 tablespoon of sugar.  Hopefully my photo shows the lack of slime


----------



## earlene

I am planning the next leg of my trip so I can make more soap (probably in Arkansas).  Tomorrow is granddaughter's birthday, so no soap making for at least another couple of days.  Once I am back on the road & into my next lodging (with a kitchen so I have lots of space), I'll make two more attempts.  This may be cutting it close, but it is what it is.

I still have to _figure out a way_* to Identify which way to turn the unmolded soap and cut it to get the butterfly.  With the CC-1504 mold, it's too easy to turn it the wrong way and cut in the wrong direction.  I need to put some sort of sign on the soap or something.   I thought it would be easy with the second one to see which direction to cut, but once I got around to cutting, the clue that I thought would be obvious was not at all clearly visible anymore.

Perhaps it would be better to use a loaf mold, but I only brought two CC-1504 molds with me on this trip, thinking they would be fine for a butterdfly swirl, which they may well be, but the cut is confusing when the loaf is almost a perfect square.


* I think I'll but masking tape across the top of the mold immediately after molding to indicate the direction of cut, then before unmolding, I'll score the top along the masking tape lines.  That should do it.  At least I hope so.


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

Packaged soap for favors for the hosts and hostesses of my nephew's engagement party


----------



## violets2217

Cleaned up and stamped soap. Reorganized curing rack and gathered end pieces and scraps and ugly soap to take to work. Freed up 2 shelves for more soap…. 

I’m now stressing though… the group I usually give my soap to wasn’t at the hotel tonight and a lady I’ve dealt with before with a community initiative through a church stopped at the desk and I asked if they wanted the soap. Now mind you this is end pieces and a few batches that seized and I don’t like. She asked me if I did this as a business, it was such pretty soap…and I told her no & all the sudden she’s gonna be in touch. Something about a radio show and asking if I’m Christian. I’m scared! #1 I was thinking in my head… I have much prettier soap at home, I don’t like talking to people let alone strangers on the radio and she’s gonna make me work for it. It’s not going to be my therapy anymore!  Lol! I’m getting way ahead of myself but she’s still stressing me out! Giving away soap is becoming a real issue for my antisocial self!


----------



## msunnerstood

Someone needs to lock me in a room with no computer and quick. Although, this time its the husband's fault. I have a Customer who buys everything in Honeysuckle Jasmine. Soap, shampoo bars, lotion etc. I just shipped her 10 bars of soap so i needed to reorder a big bottle of the scent.

Husband sees me ordering and decides, he needs more candles. so as Im scrolling, he's stopping me every few seconds so he can look at ones he wants me to make into candles.

So now I have 2 orders from two different fo companies and 86 candle tins coming in the mail.

Maybe HE should be the one locked up next time I order fo for soap?


----------



## Zing

I made soap!  The top is going to be fugly due to uncooperative Saran wrap.  That's 4 batches in 4 days, a lot for this hobbyist!  I have just one more batch to make for Christmas presents and then I will relax.

I cut yesterday's soap.  If you've been following my personal drama, you will recall that I used the wrong volumes for 2 particular molds.  _And _I forgot to swirl.  It's for my youngest son who is pretty chill and not picky.  And it smells good.

I wanted to work on tomorrow's recipe and design but I just noted the time so this soaper is done with his soapy day.



msunnerstood said:


> Someone needs to lock me in a room with no computer and quick. Although, this time its the husband's fault. I have a Customer who buys everything in Honeysuckle Jasmine. Soap, shampoo bars, lotion etc. I just shipped her 10 bars of soap so i needed to reorder a big bottle of the scent.
> 
> Husband sees me ordering and decides, he needs more candles. so as Im scrolling, he's stopping me every few seconds so he can look at ones he wants me to make into candles.
> 
> So now I have 2 orders from two different fo companies and 86 candle tins coming in the mail.
> 
> Maybe HE should be the one locked up next time I order fo for soap?


Okay, I think both of y'all need to step away from the computer right now.  I said now, step away from the computer!


----------



## Ford

Made a NEEM oil soap. And a 100% LARD soap. Will be cutting in about 6 hours. Pics to follow........neeeeeemmmm!!!!!


----------



## CatahoulaBubble

Made a customer order again. Even though last year I swore I would never do it again, my neighbor begged me to make her the same soaps again with honey, beeswax, and bee pollen from her bees. The fragrance she wanted is also a pain because it goes from fluid to SOS in seconds. However I was ready this time. I soaped low blended my colors in the split batches added the fragrance and stick blended then added the lye and stirred it while I walked over to the counter with the molds. By the time I was at the mold it was thickening up and I was able to pour it in the mold before it seized. The last bit was gloppy but I was able to smack it down and get it in the mold. Then I did the second batch and while it wasn't as bad it too was getting gloppy by the time I was at the last of the pour and scraping out the container.  Still, I was successful on the first try this time. Last year I made 3 batches of the **** soap before I was able to get a successful batch. 

Tomorrow I have to make the second requested customer order but that one the lavender and cedar FO behaves just fine so I should have time to get it all in the mold and make it pretty.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Ford said:


> Made a NEEM oil soap. And a 100% LARD soap. Will be cutting in about 6 hours. Pics to follow........neeeeeemmmm!!!!!


Did you put a peg on your nose?


----------



## RevolutionSoap

@KiwiMoose seeing your picture just reminded me of something.  Whenever someone in the house spills something.  They say "I just pulled a KiwiMoose"!  

Also do you ever talk to your soaps?  I found myself talking to a soap this morning that I made last night.  "When I get home I'm going to cut you...I can't wait to cut you."  I hope my neighbors can't hear me.


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

I made two big batches of soap- one for sensitive skin (HP) half pine tar and half bergamot Mandarin.  The other was supposed to be frosted eucalyptus and half lemongrass.  The lemongrass turned out beautiful and I was very pleased until I realized I forgot the lemongrass .  It was getting thick by the time I did the other- too thick for what I had intended, so it became an ITP swirl.  Why didn't I forget the fragrance for the sensitive skin batch?


----------



## Trinbago27

Ugeauxgirl said:


> I made two big batches of soap- one for sensitive skin (HP) half pine tar and half bergamot Mandarin.  The other was supposed to be frosted eucalyptus and half lemongrass.  The lemongrass turned out beautiful and I was very pleased until I realized I forgot the lemongrass .  It was getting thick by the time I did the other- too thick for what I had intended, so it became an ITP swirl.  Why didn't I forget the fragrance for the sensitive skin batch?


Don’t you just hate that?


----------



## KiwiMoose

RevolutionSoap said:


> @KiwiMoose seeing your picture just reminded me of something.  Whenever someone in the house spills something.  They say "I just pulled a KiwiMoose"!
> 
> Also do you ever talk to your soaps?  I found myself talking to a soap this morning that I made last night.  "When I get home I'm going to cut you...I can't wait to cut you."  I hope my neighbors can't hear me.


Hmmm - I'm not normally clumsy.  So pulling a 'KiwiMoose' would usually be something of a musical nature round here.  Like bursting into song if someone says a word that is also in song lyrics.
Also - make sure your neighbours don't report you to the police - going around threatening to cut people.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

_“I'll give you one last day, my friend.  Tomorrow, however, you'll land in that coffin over there, sprinkled with drain cleaner, and I'll stew you in the oven – nice and slow, on the lowest setting.”_


Spoiler: …The poor friend


----------



## Zing

Oh, peeps, peeps, peeps, I never ever thought I'd say this but I think I am soaped out!  Just finished my fifth batch in 5 days, or is it 6?  What day is it, Blursday?!  I'm not even gonna do any dishes.  Mrs. Zing requested a design with green, and it's unscented for my sensitive friends, but with strong smelling cocoa butter.  I also cut yesterday's alternating wall pour, 2 more .  And I'm running out of flat surfaces.

This morning I got a brainstorm for a design while in the shower, and I'm toying with making just one more holiday batch but am really pushin' the cure time here....

Oh, and @ResolvableOwl , what the heck?  Ima have nightmares tonight!  Ima little unsettled to see this side of you!!  All I hear now is, "I'll get you my pretty, and your little dog too!"
*runs to hide under covers*


----------



## ScentimentallyYours

violets2217 said:


> Cleaned up and stamped soap. Reorganized curing rack and gathered end pieces and scraps and ugly soap to take to work. Freed up 2 shelves for more soap….
> 
> I’m now stressing though… the group I usually give my soap to wasn’t at the hotel tonight and a lady I’ve dealt with before with a community initiative through a church stopped at the desk and I asked if they wanted the soap. Now mind you this is end pieces and a few batches that seized and I don’t like. She asked me if I did this as a business, it was such pretty soap…and I told her no & all the sudden she’s gonna be in touch. Something about a radio show and asking if I’m Christian. I’m scared! #1 I was thinking in my head… I have much prettier soap at home, I don’t like talking to people let alone strangers on the radio and she’s gonna make me work for it. It’s not going to be my therapy anymore!  Lol! I’m getting way ahead of myself but she’s still stressing me out! Giving away soap is becoming a real issue for my antisocial self!


You could go on the radio and talk about how you like to give yourself away, a very Christian thing to do, right? Kudos to you for figuring out the difference between doing something you love because you love it versus turning it into a business.  Turning soap making into a business could easily suck the joy out of the process that you now love. My first job during high school was working in the pet shop because I loved animals. I was disillusioned when I finally grasped that in the shop, animals were . . . Merchandise!  As a career counselor I used to have these discussions with clients all the time.  We may be better off to work in a job with a dependable paycheck in order to pursue activities that we love outside of work. Back to the radio, talk about what you do with your soap and the friends you have made because of it. The soap is a creative outlet, but it is also the vector to connect with people.


----------



## jentlesoaps

I am formulating with black soap recipes! I am also working on a collaboration with Thermal Mermaid, Whoo Hoo! I have two new black soap videos up on YouTube and hope to be teaching the method soon.  I love doing new things with soap.

Here are my first three amazing black soaps. The first on the left is a Lux soap with cocoa butter, shea, coconut, steric acid, chelators, grapeseed oil and beeswax. The right one is a soft black soap (white black soap style) made with olive oil and coconut. The middle one is a traditional coconut soap with shea and red palm. I am using the African method and K2CO3. It is so much fun! It is a very smoky process! If you are interested in watching me create this way I have a YouTube channel where you can see the process from start to finish. It is called Jen Spice.


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken

Today my sister and I taught our first soaping class at our local private school. We had seven senior girls in the class. I had some trepidations, but the process went very smoothly overall. I'm really excited about cutting all the loaves tomorrow! We let the girls pick their colors, and it was quite fun to see their ideas.

This was a neat experience for me since this class is where I first learned to make soap not so many years ago. Now I'm the one teaching. Somehow it feels like things have come full circle.


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

I cut and trimmed soap.  OF COURSE the one I forgot the fragrance in turned out the prettiest


----------



## blucrsr

Losing my mind!  Haven't made soap in quite a few months.  Decided to make a small batch each night to test out the numerous samples I purchased.  This is my main recipe used many times before (got it from Gecko).

Might have been a little heavy with the stick blender with the first batch and got to trace a bit quick but things mostly worked well.

Next night backed off the stick blender a bit.  But seemed to head to trace somewhat fast after adding scent.

Next batch decided to hand stir.  48 hours later and the soap is still soft in the mold.  I guess this one will just sit for a bit.

Batch #4.  Very quick burst with the blender to bring to emulsion.  Added the scent (apple & cinnamon) and made immediate pudding.  Looked at the supplier website and they noted "slight acceleration".  Right!

I think I'll take some more time off!!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

jentlesoaps said:


> I am formulating with black soap recipes! I am also working on a collaboration with Thermal Mermaid, Whoo Hoo! I have two new black soap videos up on YouTube and hope to be teaching the method soon.  I love doing new things with soap.
> 
> Here are my first three amazing black soaps. The first on the left is a Lux soap with cocoa butter, shea, coconut, steric acid, chelators, grapeseed oil and beeswax. The right one is a soft black soap (white black soap style) made with olive oil and coconut. The middle one is a traditional coconut soap with shea and red palm. I am using the African method and K2CO3. It is so much fun! It is a very smoky process! If you are interested in watching me create this way I have a YouTube channel where you can see the process from start to finish. It is called Jen Spice.


I'm gonna take a look at your YouTube Videos' Wow didn't even know of this process.  So much to learn in Soaping' I'll never reach the point of knowing it all, IMHO.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I was on a website tonight where two blue soaps had this ingredient list:  Olive oil, Palm oil, Coconut oil, Shea Butter, Cocoa Butter, Castor oil, Fresh herbs, EO or FO

In one of the soaps the blue was a cobalt color.  In the other the color was more of a deep teal/aqua.  I can imagine getting such colors from indigo or maybe woad (if I was having a lucky night), but I can’t recall ever seeing these plants listed on labels as herbs.


----------



## melonpan

Zing said:


> THANK YOU!  This is why I love this forum.  I appreciate it, @dibbles ,


@Zing I might be missing something really obvious, but can I ask how do you shred soap?
I've seen a video where some MP soap was passed through a sieve, but CP would be too hard to do that I guess. I can't wrap my head around it.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Cheese/garlic/nutmeg grater


----------



## Zing

melonpan said:


> @Zing I might be missing something really obvious, but can I ask how do you shred soap?
> I've seen a video where some MP soap was passed through a sieve, but CP would be too hard to do that I guess. I can't wrap my head around it.


Just a cheese grater, easy peasy.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Here’s a bucket ‘o soap that was grated with a microplane grater and a closeup of the grated soap after I broke it down a little more.  I have been thinking about trying to create a falling snow effect in an ombre type soap, but the pieces may be too insubstantial to show up as individual snowflakes. A scale bar would have been helpful!  The pieces in the bottom photo are flat and a few mm at most in length.


----------



## Catscankim

melonpan said:


> @Zing I might be missing something really obvious, but can I ask how do you shred soap?
> I've seen a video where some MP soap was passed through a sieve, but CP would be too hard to do that I guess. I can't wrap my head around it.


I use a box cheese grater. It was daunting at first. I thought it would be too tedious so i put it off. Its way easier than grating cheese lol.


----------



## earlene

melonpan said:


> @Zing I might be missing something really obvious, but can I ask how do you shred soap?
> I've seen a video where some MP soap was passed through a sieve, but CP would be too hard to do that I guess. I can't wrap my head around it.


Not, Zing, obviously, but another tool often used to grate soap is the Salad Shooter.  I have actually used a food processor and by choosing which attachment, can get very fine to very coarse (similar to finely grated cheese or coarse grated cheese).  In fact, with the finely ground size, it's almost like powder.


----------



## Mommawolfe

Currently 0540 making 3 loaves of HP soap. 2 of Salt, and 1 of pupper...30 bars total. in the past 3 weeks, made 150 bars...almost done!



Vicki C said:


> They are really good about holding your hand to help you get it right. I bought the biolefin, which is still petroleum based but degrades faster than plastic. Not 100% sure how I feel about that but I don’t think there is a more env friendly option. Art, the owner at National Shrinkwrap (I think he’s the owner?) says that fragrances will permeate the wrap, but they are definitely subdued. Except I reliably blow holes in every wrapper which helps the fragrance get out!
> By the end of my wrapping session yesterday I was going pretty fast - for bar soap one tip Art gives is to do the shrinking of several together - line them up and shrink all the ends first. Here are some examples from my efforts yesterday. Art would probably gasp if he saw my clumpy ends. Still have my training wheels on. (I cropped out the ones with my label.)


I shrink wrap my soaps, and set them on their side and label them that way so they sit straight, and don't fall over. (my 3 cents worth) (inflation)


----------



## pinpointpete

Made my first bars of soap yesterday and unboxed and sliced today. Not real pretty right now until I figure out my recipe. Will let them cure on a rack for 4 - 6 weeks. Pretty excited.


----------



## Babyshoes

pinpointpete said:


> Made my first bars of soap yesterday and unboxed and sliced today. Not real pretty right now until I figure out my recipe. Will let them cure on a rack for 4 - 6 weeks. Pretty excited.



Hurrah! Those look great for a first batch, well done.


----------



## Orebma

pinpointpete said:


> Made my first bars of soap yesterday and unboxed and sliced today. Not real pretty right now until I figure out my recipe. Will let them cure on a rack for 4 - 6 weeks. Pretty excited.


Exciting!


----------



## Catscankim

Not much soapy going on here today. I ran out of lye. I guess I have to start buying bigger containers or order more often.

I worked a 16 hour shift 11p-3p (plus my 1 hour drive back and forth makes it an 18 hour day). I'm not terribly tired, but my legs hurt. I might just do some planing and beveling, particularly my entry soaps.

I have a 9am appointment tomorrow that I cannot miss. So my dilemma is staying up long enough that I do not wake up at 4am wide awake LOL. Its 5:30pm right now, and if I crash, that's exactly what's going to happen. Tomorrow is my only day off this week, so I also want to be kind of productive. Crashing right now would wreck my whole day off.


----------



## Babyshoes

I made soap this afternoon. 

Aching from my middle back down to my feet now - my body doesn't do well with standing for long periods, even though I took proper sit-down breaks between steps. I had to make supper not long after I finished soaping which didn't help, but it's totally worth it. That's what painkillers are for, right? To be fair, my hip was achey before I started, so it's not exactly surprising.

2 of the 3 soaps went pretty much according to plan, but the new FO I used in a test batch accelerated massively, putting paid to any chance of a drop swirl. Hopefully my alternating plop and stir method will look ok-ish anyway... Next time I use it, I'll do layers! 

Now they're all tucked up in the oven overnight. I'll try to remember to post photos of the cut in a day or two.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I cut the soap I made yesterday and also made a little test batch of tallow balm. I think it’s the first time I put something other than chopped or chipped soap on the top of a batch.  Not exactly as planned due to using the skinny loaf.  I’m not a huge fan of balms on their own but, when my skin is really dry, I like what happens when I add them over lotion.  This is the first time I’ve made a balm using tallow.


----------



## Zing

On the plus side, I turned curing soaps.  Also did another quick trip to my sister's and spent the weekend enjoying washing with some of my soaps that are 2-3 years old.  Long cures are awesometastic!  

On the negative side, Mrs. Zing made me close my eyes as she dumped my DOS infected batch into the garbage.   It was one of my best designs, too.  I've made plenty of 'meh' and 'FAIL' batches so why why why??!!  I had already given my oldest child one bar and called to tell him to dump it.  The really awkward thing though, is I gave away a second bar.  We recently stayed at a cabin that belongs to a friend of a friend and we left a thank you note and a couple of my soaps.  Now what do I do?  Text my friend to forward my text to his friend that says 'one of your guests left you some rancid soap in your cabin.'??  Erg!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Zing said:


> On the plus side, I turned curing soaps.  Also did another quick trip to my sister's and spent the weekend enjoying washing with some of my soaps that are 2-3 years old.  Long cures are awesometastic!
> 
> On the negative side, Mrs. Zing made me close my eyes as she dumped my DOS infected batch into the garbage.   It was one of my best designs, too.  I've made plenty of 'meh' and 'FAIL' batches so why why why??!!  I had already given my oldest child one bar and called to tell him to dump it.  The really awkward thing though, is I gave away a second bar.  We recently stayed at a cabin that belongs to a friend of a friend and we left a thank you note and a couple of my soaps.  Now what do I do?  Text my friend to forward my text to his friend that says 'one of your guests left you some rancid soap in your cabin.'??  Erg!


Or just say it's " Out Of Code" it will be replaced & leave it at that... I so understand your feelings of throwing soap in the trash' eeekkk not fun... 

Fantastic WhooHoo


----------



## Mistrael

Wrapped & labeled soaps and stored them in my linen cupboard. If I'm able to make more before spring I may need to add another box to my storage system!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Mistrael said:


> Wrapped & labeled soaps and stored them in my linen cupboard. If I'm able to make more before spring I may need to add another box to my storage system!


Very nice' I zoomed in real close so I could get a good look.


----------



## Johnez

I didn't make a soap today, too much to do. I did however start a hot infusion with HO sunflower oil. We'll see how this turns out, definitely posting pics if all goes well.


----------



## melonpan

ResolvableOwl said:


> Cheese/garlic/nutmeg grater





Zing said:


> Just a cheese grater, easy peasy.





Mobjack Bay said:


> Here’s a bucket ‘o soap that was grated with a microplane grater and a closeup of the grated soap after I broke it down a little more.  I have been thinking about trying to create a falling snow effect in an ombre type soap, but the pieces may be too insubstantial to show up as individual snowflakes. A scale bar would have been helpful!  The pieces in the bottom photo are flat and a few mm at most in length.
> 
> View attachment 61918
> 
> View attachment 61919





Catscankim said:


> I use a box cheese grater. It was daunting at first. I thought it would be too tedious so i put it off. Its way easier than grating cheese lol.





earlene said:


> Not, Zing, obviously, but another tool often used to grate soap is the Salad Shooter.  I have actually used a food processor and by choosing which attachment, can get very fine to very coarse (similar to finely grated cheese or coarse grated cheese).  In fact, with the finely ground size, it's almost like powder.


Thank you all for the help!


----------



## Tara_H

After all the fretting, I went to make shampoo bars last night... And discovered I was out of slsa 
I guess in the excitement of mum visiting I didn't keep my inventory properly updated, so I had to order some more but it will take a couple of weeks to get here.
In the meantime I tried yet another new shampoo bar recipe - it has mango butter which I bought a while ago and then forgot why, so I'm glad to have found some use for it.  It should have been mango scented also but I can't seem to figure out where my mango FO has gone, there's only one place I keep FO and it's not there, which means it could be *anywhere*... So my golden coloured shampoo bar is now scented with fresh linen and cucumber 
Hoping that today I'll get a challenge attempt in, maybe regular soap will be more cooperative!


----------



## ResolvableOwl

I've used mango butter in my challenge soap .


----------



## Zing

Well that was a total bust of a soapy day!  I had the last bit of masterbatched oils and lye liquid.  I weighed my remaining lye liquid, jiggered the lye calculator with various oil weights to get to my lye weight, calculated various shallow volumes for various molds, converted ounces to grams and grams to ounces several times, heated up my oils, etc.  Then I noticed several water drops and small puddles on my counter top.  What the h---?  My plastic measuring cup for my lye solution had bit the dust and was leaking.  Lye is caustic, my friends!
So. Much. Math. Wasted.
I am going to listen to the Universe's message to take tonight off.


----------



## Martha

I made this batch of soap following Oh Yvonne’s video. I’m very happy with the swirl, but a bit confused with the color. The main area is colored with indigo. The side that was exposed turned pink. Will the rest of the blue soap turn pink now that it’s cut? Or is this one of those magic tricks where it will all eventually turn blue again? I’m hoping for blue because this pink doesn’t really match the other colors. I had orange, gold, white and blue in the swirl and you can’t really make those colors out very well. I want to try this again with different colors.


----------



## Mommawolfe

Mistrael said:


> Wrapped & labeled soaps and stored them in my linen cupboard. If I'm able to make more before spring I may need to add another box to my storage system!


Does anyone else HATE wrapping and labeling soap more than I do?


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Martha said:


> but a bit confused with the color. The main area is colored with indigo. The side that was exposed turned pink. Will the rest of the blue soap turn pink now that it’s cut? Or is this one of those magic tricks where it will all eventually turn blue again?


Expect it to stay this way. For some reason, indigo quite often fades whenever not fully saponified soap batter is exposed to air. You can actually be happy that it only happened to the top, and your sides are fine. Could be worse.


----------



## Babyshoes

Yesterday I wrapped up a bunch of cured soap to share with friends at our games weekend coming up this weekend.  I'm very excited.


----------



## Tara_H

Well, yesterday I did a bunch of the prep for the challenge soap.
We're still in the process of converting the old cow shed (some may remember it as the kill room) into a proper craft room, but everything is in odd places at the moment.  It took me an awful lot of energy to find all of the ingredients and most of the equipment and by the time they were all assembled I decided to take my own advice and come back to it today with a fresh brain.
I got hung up on the point of calculating the percentages of different coloured batter I want and then translating it into grams of mica (no, not mice, autocorrect...) but I think I have a handle on that today  ... Not that I haven't done it many times before anyway.


----------



## ShirleyHailstock

Hi, I haven't done much in the past year. While I never got the Corona virus (took the vaccine), the lockdown and news took all my energy and concentration. I did make some Christmas decorations last January. I painted them this month and I'm ready to display them for the holiday.


----------



## Zing

Martha said:


> View attachment 62025
> 
> 
> I made this batch of soap following Oh Yvonne’s video. I’m very happy with the swirl, but a bit confused with the color. The main area is colored with indigo. The side that was exposed turned pink. Will the rest of the blue soap turn pink now that it’s cut? Or is this one of those magic tricks where it will all eventually turn blue again? I’m hoping for blue because this pink doesn’t really match the other colors. I had orange, gold, white and blue in the swirl and you can’t really make those colors out very well. I want to try this again with different colors.



Good to see you and that soap is gore-juss!


----------



## Martha

Zing said:


> Good to see you and that soap is gore-juss!


Thanks @Zing! I’m glad to be back. Making soap for friends and family for the holidays.  
I’m very happy with being able to replicate the swirling technique. I would like to tweak the colors next time. I will have to read up some more on indigo. I just thought I would get a nice denim blue. Didn’t realize there were many (random??) color possibilities.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

How to Use Indigo to Color Cold Process Soap | Great Cakes Soapworks
					

If you've ever tried to use indigo to color your cold process soap and ended up with a nasty gray - or worse yet, no color at all - this post is for you! I've been there too, which is what drove me to figure out the best ways to get a beautiful color -




					www.greatcakessoapworks.com
				



Such sites read quite optimistic at times; it can indeed be frustrating to figure out why one's own indigo doesn't quite behave as well as everyone's other seems to. Indigo _is_ a great colourant, but one that doesn't forgive protocol mistakes.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Tara_H said:


> Well, yesterday I did a bunch of the prep for the challenge soap.
> We're still in the process of converting the old cow shed (some may remember it as the kill room) into a proper craft room, but everything is in odd places at the moment.  It took me an awful lot of energy to find all of the ingredients and most of the equipment and by the time they were all assembled I decided to take my own advice and come back to it today with a fresh brain.
> I got hung up on the point of calculating the percentages of different coloured batter I want and then translating it into grams of mica (no, not mice, autocorrect...) but I think I have a handle on that today  ... Not that I haven't done it many times before anyway.


I'd love to see your new craft room once completed, How exciting. Happy Soaping 



ResolvableOwl said:


> How to Use Indigo to Color Cold Process Soap | Great Cakes Soapworks
> 
> 
> If you've ever tried to use indigo to color your cold process soap and ended up with a nasty gray - or worse yet, no color at all - this post is for you! I've been there too, which is what drove me to figure out the best ways to get a beautiful color -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.greatcakessoapworks.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such sites read quite optimistic at times; it can indeed be frustrating to figure out why one's own indigo doesn't quite behave as well as everyone's other seems to. Indigo _is_ a great colourant, but one that doesn't forgive protocol mistakes.


Wow great info.


----------



## SoapSisters

@Martha   There's a Holly's Soapmaking video that addresses this issue of getting both blue and pink from an indigo powder infusion.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

SoapSisters said:


> @Martha   There's a Holly's Soapmaking video that addresses this issue of getting both blue and pink from an indigo powder infusion.



I really like her videos & a calming voice.


----------



## Martha

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> I really like her videos & a calming voice.


Yes I could watch her videos all day. She makes everything look so simple. And her voice really is calming.
@ResolvableOwl Thanks for the info you sent as well. I added the indigo to a small amount of OO like I do with my micas. I had that weird gray color Holly had, so I added more in a bit of a panic. Hence some of the dark blue specks. I noticed that the outside of Holly’s blue soap was kind of murky gray. Mine is pink. And I peeked at the cut bars and it looks like the blue is turning more gray. I wonder if they will change all the way to pink. And yikes on the blue transferring to the white washcloth!!
Well live and learn. I’m still 85% happy with the results.


----------



## Catscankim

Mommawolfe said:


> Does anyone else HATE wrapping and labeling soap more than I do?


Me!!


----------



## AliOop

I just finished an online (Zoom) liquid soapmaking demonstration for an orphan relief group in Uganda, mostly pre-recorded so they didn't have to sit around during the wait times involved. The plan was that I'd finish it live by adding color and fragrance. This recipe normally dilutes perfectly on the first try, but of course, not tonight. Oh well, they got to see what under-diluted LS looks like, and learn how to fix it. 

There were definitely some funny moments during this meeting. At the beginning, I thought the director said, "This is my brother-in-law." (there was another man in the background). When I said, "Hello, brother-in-law, nice to meet you," they all looked so puzzled. Then the director said, "No, how is your husband?"  Uh, he's fine, thanks!

 Also, it turns out that their version of "liquid soap" is actually more of a detergent that includes these ingredients:

       Sulphonic acid
       Ungarol // Tibro/ sles
       Sodium hydroxide
       Sodium chloride
       Urea
       Formalin
       CMC powder
       Perfume
       Color
       KDS
       Soda Ash
       STPP

This is a state-approved recipe that is used for household washing and cleaning. But they admitted that they also end up using it for handwashing "because it is easier."  I urged them to consider making the type of liquid soap that I showed them, as it would be much easier on their skin. And other than KOH, it would not require any additional ingredients than those they already use for making bar soap. They are going to think about it.

In a couple of days, we will reconvene to do a bar soap demonstration. They normally make one-color bar soap, and they would like to see how to make some eye-catching designs with several bright colors. I'm probably going to do a Taiwan swirl since that always looks jazzy, even when it isn't technically perfect.

These people are so amazing and resourceful in all that they do. They were willing to meet at 6am (my 9pm) to learn to make liquid soap as a possible income-producer for their orphanage. They are constantly looking for new ways to support their family, the orphans, and the village children who need education. It makes me realize how blessed we are!


----------



## ResolvableOwl

AliOop said:


> Formalin


☠


----------



## Basil

Tara_H said:


> Well, yesterday I did a bunch of the prep for the challenge soap.
> We're still in the process of converting the old cow shed (some may remember it as the kill room) into a proper craft room, but everything is in odd places at the moment.  It took me an awful lot of energy to find all of the ingredients and most of the equipment and by the time they were all assembled I decided to take my own advice and come back to it today with a fresh brain.
> I got hung up on the point of calculating the percentages of different coloured batter I want and then translating it into grams of mica (no, not mice, autocorrect...) but I think I have a handle on that today  ... Not that I haven't done it many times before anyway.


I can so relate!! Good luck !!!


----------



## Basil

AliOop said:


> I just finished an online (Zoom) liquid soapmaking demonstration for an orphan relief group in Uganda, mostly pre-recorded so they didn't have to sit around during the wait times involved. The plan was that I'd finish it live by adding color and fragrance. This recipe normally dilutes perfectly on the first try, but of course, not tonight. Oh well, they got to see what under-diluted LS looks like, and learn how to fix it.
> 
> There were definitely some funny moments during this meeting. At the beginning, I thought the director said, "This is my brother-in-law." (there was another man in the background). When I said, "Hello, brother-in-law, nice to meet you," they all looked so puzzled. Then the director said, "No, how is your husband?"  Uh, he's fine, thanks!
> 
> Also, it turns out that their version of "liquid soap" is actually more of a detergent that includes these ingredients:
> 
>        Sulphonic acid
>        Ungarol // Tibro/ sles
>        Sodium hydroxide
>        Sodium chloride
>        Urea
>        Formalin
>        CMC powder
>        Perfume
>        Color
>        KDS
>        Soda Ash
>        STPP
> 
> This is a state-approved recipe that is used for household washing and cleaning. But they admitted that they also end up using it for handwashing "because it is easier."  I urged them to consider making the type of liquid soap that I showed them, as it would be much easier on their skin. And other than KOH, it would not require any additional ingredients than those they already use for making bar soap. They are going to think about it.
> 
> In a couple of days, we will reconvene to do a bar soap demonstration. They normally make one-color bar soap, and they would like to see how to make some eye-catching designs with several bright colors. I'm probably going to do a Taiwan swirl since that always looks jazzy, even when it isn't technically perfect.
> 
> These people are so amazing and resourceful in all that they do. They were willing to meet at 6am (my 9pm) to learn to make liquid soap as a possible income-producer for their orphanage. They are constantly looking for new ways to support their family, the orphans, and the village children who need education. It makes me realize how blessed we are!


That is amazing AliOop! My husband and I have been to Africa a couple of times to refugee camps teaching for different reasons and we were just talking about that the other day. I bet the kids had fun! I can’t wait to hear how your next demonstration goes. I should watch you on the Taiwan swirl!! I’ve never tried it yet!!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Basil said:


> That is amazing AliOop! My husband and I have been to Africa a couple of times to refugee camps teaching for different reasons and we were just talking about that the other day. I bet the kids had fun! I can’t wait to hear how your next demonstration goes. I should watch you on the Taiwan swirl!! I’ve never tried it yet!!


@AliOop You So Rock. Just fantastic


----------



## AliOop

ResolvableOwl said:


> ☠


Right?? And they use it ON THEIR HANDS when they are done cleaning the floor, oven, machinery, etc.  

@Basil that is so cool that you have been there! I haven’t gone, but my mom has been a bunch of times. To clarify, I was teaching the adults that lead the orphanage how to make this (not kids, bc... lye). One of those who participated yesterday is an adult orphan who has stayed on to become staff there. They are always looking for projects that will create an income, which they can teach to the orphans as they grow older, so they will have a trade.

Besides this new project of soap making, they also do tailoring, barbering, farming, raising chickens and goats, and the like. It is so inspiring to see their enthusiasm and dedication to try things!


----------



## Basil

AliOop said:


> Right?? And they use it ON THEIR HANDS when they are done cleaning the floor, oven, machinery, etc.
> 
> @Basil that is so cool that you have been there! I haven’t gone, but my mom has been a bunch of times. To clarify, I was teaching the adults that lead the orphanage how to make this (not kids, bc.. lye). One of those who participated yesterday is an adult orphan who has stayed on and become staff there. They are always looking for projects that will create an income, and that they can teach to the orphans as they grow older, so they will have a trade.
> 
> Besides this new project of soap making, they also do tailoring, barbering, farming, raising chickens and goats, and the like. It is so inspiring to see their enthusiasm and dedication to try things!


Ohhh!! That makes sense! That’s just really cool! As a kid I lived in Rhodesia for awhile , called Zimbabwe now, and my husband and I did trips to Algeria- to the Saharawi camps. My parents also went a bunch of  times to different places in Africa!  That’s really cool your mom has been there! I know you must be having fun doing this. It’s nice to be able to enjoy people when they have such an interest AND enthusiasm in learning new things and sharing together. It’s such an adjustment to come back and see the difference in attitudes. Let us know how the swirl goes!!


----------



## MellonFriend

This little card was in with the free sample that was in my Nurture Soap order I got in the mail today.   Absolutely MADE my day!  






The gave me a whole 5 grams of honey blush mica as a sample too which was a lovely surprise.  I'll be buying from them again!!!


----------



## Basil

MellonFriend said:


> This little card was in with the free sample that was in my Nurture Soap order I got in the mail today.   Absolutely MADE my day!
> View attachment 62078
> 
> 
> The gave me a whole 5 grams of honey blush mica as a sample too which was a lovely surprise.  I'll be buying from them again!!!


I LOVE them for those reasons! I’ve already sent two of those cards to daughters


----------



## Catscankim

MellonFriend said:


> This little card was in with the free sample that was in my Nurture Soap order I got in the mail today.   Absolutely MADE my day!
> View attachment 62078
> 
> 
> The gave me a whole 5 grams of honey blush mica as a sample too which was a lovely surprise.  I'll be buying from them again!!!


*Who the heck washes their hands with their tongue??!!*


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Cats do.


----------



## violets2217

MellonFriend said:


> This little card was in with the free sample that was in my Nurture Soap order I got in the mail today.   Absolutely MADE my day!
> View attachment 62078
> 
> 
> The gave me a whole 5 grams of honey blush mica as a sample too which was a lovely surprise.  I'll be buying from them again!!!


I also got some honey blush mica with my last order and was suppose to request that particular meme card and forgot!!! Jason Mamoa was posted all over Nurture Soap's Facebook page and they told me I could request it! I'm a bit upset with myself for forgetting, I really wanted to add him the the others magnet-ed to my fridge!


----------



## AliOop

Catscankim said:


> *Who the heck washes their hands with their tongue??!!*


@KiwiMoose you need to have a little private chat with Miss Kim about keeping this forum clean! (_looking for an indignant emoji)._

Truth is, I'm only miffed because it did give me a head tilt and took a second before I figured out what you meant. Sheesh, the aging process is gaining velocity every second, it seems.


----------



## violets2217

AliOop said:


> @KiwiMoose you need to have a little private chat with Miss Kim about keeping this forum clean! (_looking for an indignant emoji)._
> 
> Truth is, I'm only miffed because it did give me a head tilt and took a second before I figured out what you meant. Sheesh, the aging process is gaining velocity every second, it seems.


Well, poop! cause I was about to reply to @ResolvableOwl that I'm a cat know! I just LOVE Jason Mamoa!


----------



## Catscankim

I was gonna copy paste the picture onto my message, but figured I would let those reading it figure it out LOL

I actually cannot take credit for the line, it came up in my facebook as a meme one day way before NS used it on a card.

There is nothing wrong with looking at a beautiful body. How you choose to clean it is a personal choice.


----------



## Catscankim

ResolvableOwl said:


> Cats do.


Shoulda said "Cats Can, Kim" (catscankim)


----------



## MellonFriend

AliOop said:


> @KiwiMoose you need to have a little private chat with Miss Kim about keeping this forum* clean!*


There are so many puns to be made here. . .


----------



## Catscankim

MellonFriend said:


> There are so many puns to be made here. . .


Thought you said buns...

I think I'm gonna watch Aquaman tonight


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

I'm wa


Catscankim said:


> Thought you said buns...
> 
> I think I'm gonna watch Aquaman tonight


Watching the Avengers (AGAIN.  I have a 14 year old son).  I have a serious crush on Captain America.  Also Chris Pratt.


----------



## violets2217

Catscankim said:


> Thought you said buns...
> 
> I think I'm gonna watch Aquaman tonight


My kids wont let me watch Aquaman or Thor... because they hate all the comments I make about how beautiful they are. I can even embarrass them in their own home!


----------



## AliOop

BACK TO THE SUBJECT OF THIS THREAD NOW. Ahem. 

Last night I made and diluted a lovely HTLS. After letting it sit overnight, today I scented it with one of my favorite naughty fragrances (goat milk and shea) that can't be used in CP due to ricing, acceleration, and browning.

Then I decided to film the next demo for the Ugandan project, which is to be a cold process soap. I've been filming the process ahead of time so we can watch and discuss when we meet over Zoom. Suddenly I realized that if I did a butterfly swirl instead of a Taiwan swirl, I might squeeze in an entry for this month's challenge. Maybe??

So I rushed to set up the tripod with camera, get everything measured, etc., which all took longer than expected due to needing to wash a few things. While rushing, I accidentally measured in castor oil instead of olive oil... sheesh. Of course this made the batter accelerate. It wasn't a total plop and glop, but it was definitely pudding but the time the last bits were being shoveled in.

Oh well. I swirled vigorously with the gear tie and textured the top. Then it went straight onto the heating pad, covered with an insulated box. It will be interesting to see if there is anything remotely resembling a butterfly, or just blobs. It also may not be ready to unmold in time to photograph and enter; I've never used that much castor but am guessing the bar may be soft for awhile. Like, forever. Time will tell... stay tuned...


----------



## earlene

violets2217 said:


> My kids wont let me watch Aquaman or Thor... because they hate all the comments I make about how beautiful they are. I can even embarrass them in their own home!


Sometimes embarrassing our kids is one of the joys of being a parent.  They may not see it that way at the time, but wait a few years & listen to them talk amongst themselves and you'll notice them laughing about those times. I used to keep a book in my car with the title something like, How to Embarrass your Kids Without Even Trying.  It was a hoot. My sons actually thought I was taking hints from the book with the sole purpose of embarrassing them in front of their friends.

When we went to see Dead & Company 2 weeks ago with my younger son (he's 50 now!), I told him, "Bobby is even more handsome today than he was when he was 17" and right after I said it, I thought that was probably not something he wanted to hear his mother say.  He was joking about it later that night or the next day, so I guess he saw the humor in it.  I believe kids just don't like to think of their parents as having sexual thoughts or tendencies.  I recall as a teenager, being embarrassed if my parents even kissed each other.

Sort of soapy thing:  I went to use my DIY Deodorant & found that the roll-up thingy has stopped working.  What a bummer.  I guess they can't be re-used indefinitely after all.  I'll have to melt it down and put it into another tube that still works.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

AliOop said:


> While rushing, I accidentally measured in castor oil instead of olive oil... sheesh


What have I done? 

Seriously, I'm hugely curious how it'll turn out, just like your subconsciousness was curious to copy my crazy stupid experiment.


----------



## AliOop

ResolvableOwl said:


> What have I done?
> 
> Seriously, I'm hugely curious how it'll turn out, just like your subconsciousness was curious to copy my crazy stupid experiment.


I'm sure that's what it was... not at ALL an error on my part. Inconceivable!


----------



## maryloucb

Zing said:


> Oh, peeps, peeps, peeps, I never ever thought I'd say this but I think I am soaped out!  Just finished my fifth batch in 5 days, or is it 6?  What day is it, Blursday?!  I'm not even gonna do any dishes.



I'm definitely all soaped out for the time being. The blue line soap put me over the edge!


----------



## AliOop

Just finished round #2 of the Uganda soap demo project. Tonight was a CP soap poured at emulsion, with some oil swirls on top. It was a good session, but bittersweet when my husband texted from the other room that my dear friend is not expected to make it through the night. She's been in ICU for several weeks and intubated for almost a week. She's also my hairdresser and the one who arranged for me to sell soaps through the salon where she works. Still hoping and praying for a miracle.


----------



## gww

Hard times, Hoping for the best.
gww


----------



## Juggsy

I've been formulating a coenzyme Q10 cream which I finally was happy with. I made a 1000g batch for gift boxes due on Wednesday. 
While syringing it into the biodegradable tubes (so excited to find some that break down) I somehow broke my beaker and I lost 80% of it. Pressure??





I had only filled two tubes. I did scrap some from the top just for me (hoping there's no glass)





Looked and felt lovely. 
Until...




Then tonight it's raining and raw sewage is coming from drains. It stinks. Contacted landlord and thought I'd be proactive and make some "draino" - and guess what I did. 

Like a freaking newb. 

A beginner mistake.... I still am in shock.... It's my first real one ever.... But I spilled hot lye water all over my arm and hands. Can't believe it's my first ever NaOH burn (been making soap for many years). Not a huge area but on my left arm (and right hand more on the back of hand). I held the areas under running water and have flushed it a few times. That's the right thing to do right? Continue to wash regularly next 24hrs??


----------



## Rattanjeet

Derpina Bubbles said:


> I cleaned 200 and eleventy million soap utensils, pots, pans and bowls.  I may have fudged the numbers there. I think there was more. Felt like it anyway .  Cleaning up because the Mother-In-Law is coming to stay. She will be doing her not so subtle inspection. Kill. Me. Now.


----------



## Nanna

Happy with the beginning of Christmas All natural colours and scents.


----------



## earlene

Juggsy said:


> I've been formulating a coenzyme Q10 cream which I finally was happy with. I made a 1000g batch for gift boxes due on Wednesday.
> While syringing it into the biodegradable tubes (so excited to find some that break down) I somehow broke my beaker and I lost 80% of it. Pressure??
> View attachment 62139
> 
> I had only filled two tubes. I did scrap some from the top just for me (hoping there's no glass)
> 
> View attachment 62141
> 
> Looked and felt lovely.
> Until...
> View attachment 62142
> 
> Then tonight it's raining and raw sewage is coming from drains. It stinks. Contacted landlord and thought I'd be proactive and make some "draino" - and guess what I did.
> 
> Like a freaking newb.
> 
> A beginner mistake.... I still am in shock.... It's my first real one ever.... But I spilled hot lye water all over my arm and hands. Can't believe it's my first ever NaOH burn (been making soap for many years). Not a huge area but on my left arm (and right hand more on the back of hand). I held the areas under running water and have flushed it a few times. That's the right thing to do right? Continue to wash regularly next 24hrs??


I am SO sorry you had such an awful day!  Yes rinsing with cold water was the right thing to do.  Do you have any residual redness, swelling, any blisters?  Itching, I would expect.  But if Blisters or swelling, you should go to the ER* for treatment.

*Or whatever an Emergency Room (for Medical Emergencies) is called in Australia.


----------



## Martha

I made two batches of soap today. The first is a re-do of my indigo soap. And the second was supposed to be a thin line pour soap, but my eo blend accelerated the batter and I ended up half pouring, and then half plopping it into the mold, so it is a mystery loaf. Could be good, could be hideous.  So now I’m dying of impatience to cut them!


----------



## Zing

Nanna said:


> Happy with the beginning of Christmas All natural colours and scents.


Wow!  You are rockin' the natural colorants!  I like them all -- some look good enough to eat -- but am especially impressed with the reverse feather.  Every October I make a couple of attempts at it with varying success (not happening this year, ran out of time).


----------



## jentlesoaps

Cleaning up the soap studio so I can find all my awesome ingredients, LOL and make a bigger mess of course! Bath bomb dust is everywhere and it is a sunny day. Time to reorganize while I wash off all the dust.


----------



## Martha

This is the update on the soap I made using indigo. Originally I had two colors, the pink which was the top of the soap, and then the deep blue where I made the cuts. Fast forward a few days and the pink is still pretty much unchanged, but the deep blue is now more gray. And now you can really see the specks of indigo that wasn’t blended in well enough. But now there’s color separation from the blue mica I used in the swirl.  The soap is still quite soft, so maybe there will be even more color changes as it continues saponifying, or curing, or whatever magical thing it’s doing right now.


----------



## AAShillito

MellonFriend said:


> This little card was in with the free sample that was in my Nurture Soap order I got in the mail today.   Absolutely MADE my day!
> View attachment 62078
> 
> 
> The gave me a whole 5 grams of honey blush mica as a sample too which was a lovely surprise.  I'll be buying from them again!!!


My favorite card from NS!


----------



## AAShillito

Got diagnosed with atypical pneumonia yesterday. ( you're sick but functional lol).
Which will hopefully improve with antibiotics and if it improves will explain why none of my asthma meds have been working for 3 weeks. Needless to say I couldn't sleep last night at all and came up with a recipe for chocolate orange ( like the Christmas chocolate orange in foil). BB Chocolate Ganache and NG Orange Cream Cupcake.  I normally have restarted my winter knitting projects by now but it's still so warm here.


----------



## AliOop

I woke up this morning to an email saying that my friend made it through the night. Promptly burst into tears as I had woken up several times wondering and praying, and it was such a relief to know she's still fighting.

Unmolded and cut my soap from yesterday, and also unmolded the extras that went into cavity molds. My batter was super fluid so everything came out so smooth. Will try to add pics later.


----------



## gww

Two good news items with one having more importance but both being good.
Cheers
gww


----------



## Mobjack Bay

@Juggsy I truly hope the bodily harm turns out to be minimal!

@AliOop so, so sorry to hear about your friend.  I hope she pulls through.


----------



## Juggsy

Thanks think I'm all good now ♥❤
@earlene @Mobjack Bay 
Pretty sure it's all good. No redness or swelling today but in over ten years I've never spilled it in such a large area.

Think I was just in shock cause I know better, I was pretty shaken up. Didn't help I had read last week about a dude's foot and lye burns.

I do think some natural instinct took over though as I didn't clean bench or where was spilled until after I flushed my arm and hands in water for five minutes. I didn't care about the laminate or even my scales even though this all happened in front of my landlord. 

Terrible time to spill lye... when you have raw sewage coming up drain and trying to limit water 

I am laughing now, yet the only thing I've been able to do today is bottle some body wash and I unmoulded these babies...


Literally just took this so excuse the bad photo. I always include a couple of lotion bars in gift boxes as a sample sort of thing. I am trying a new method as it's reaching 36 degrees here already and humidity is crazy.

So I've decided to freeze them in tins (enclosed in a ziplock bag). That way if they do melt they'll resolidify in tin. I don't think they will melt completely. They may become mushy - like if you touch -  but I've not had them completely liquidfy yet (touch wood). But you know, it's Australia 







@AliOop glad that your friend is fighting. Hope she comes through. ♥

@AAShillito I am sending healing energy your way. Hope it clears up soon


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Though quite a bit overdue, I'm handing in the wafers for @Vicki C's calorie orgy better late than never 




The colour fits great, though you have to believe me that it's a somewhat “accidental” side effect from the oils. I had wanted to use mustard oil and ucuuba butter in test batches, and I branched off these three dabs of this batter for waffle making. WARNING: Ucuuba butter (at least the deep brown “virgin wild harvesting” quality I've got) has a penetrating smoky smell, that even appears to intensify during saponification. Heavy bonfire vibes, but nothing for those whose noses despise grünkern spelt, smoked ham, or traditional mate tea from Paraguay or Brazil.

The right waffle was the first I had (tried to) get off the plastic surface (originally made for breaded camembert), two days into cure, but the soap was still so soft that I had to knead it into soap dough instead. Press this into the plastic instead. Another day later, the soap had only hardened up by a bit; you see that I still had to use some violence to get them off. tl;dr: Use a quick-moving, well-behaved, hard recipe for this.


----------



## Martha

I cut the soap I made yesterday. The first one is the attempt at the line pour that turned into a line plop. I love it! Disasters often come out in ways that you couldn’t plan. Or replicate for that matter. I cut the center bar on a different axis, so you can really see where in the pouring the batter began seizing up.

And the second soap is my do-over from the indigo soap. This time just using micas. I love everything about it except the orange. It’s like that one song on a great mixtape that you regret adding. And yes, I dated myself.


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

AliOop said:


> I woke up this morning to an email saying that my friend made it through the night. Promptly burst into tears as I had woken up several times wondering and praying, and it was such a relief to know she's still fighting.
> 
> Unmolded and cut my soap from yesterday, and also unmolded the extras that went into cavity molds. My batter was super fluid so everything came out so smooth. Will try to add pics later.



Praying for your friend


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Zing said:


> Wow!  You are rockin' the natural colorants!  I like them all -- some look good enough to eat -- but am especially impressed with the reverse feather.  Every October I make a couple of attempts at it with varying success (not happening this year, ran out of time).


Love your natural colors' very pretty. 



AliOop said:


> I woke up this morning to an email saying that my friend made it through the night. Promptly burst into tears as I had woken up several times wondering and praying, and it was such a relief to know she's still fighting.
> 
> Unmolded and cut my soap from yesterday, and also unmolded the extras that went into cavity molds. My batter was super fluid so everything came out so smooth. Will try to add pics later.


Glad your friend is fighting the good fight. God bless her.   

Yesterday I wrapped & labeled soap & put them in the third & final storing location tell they go to there new home's,  then I moved my soap that is curing from first location to second curing location, due to limited space its like my soap is playing musical cubbies' .  
I was going to practice piping roses to put on top my next soap but wasn't up to it.  

Oh I had an idea on a swirling technique last night, I was in between wake & dream-state when the thought came to mind so I may try that swirling technique today .


----------



## Misschief

Martha said:


> I cut the soap I made yesterday. The first one is the attempt at the line pour that turned into a line plop. I love it! Disasters often come out in ways that you couldn’t plan. Or replicate for that matter. I cut the center bar on a different axis, so you can really see where in the pouring the batter began seizing up.
> 
> And the second soap is my do-over from the indigo soap. This time just using micas. I love everything about it except the orange. It’s like that one song on a great mixtape that you regret adding. And yes, I dated myself.View attachment 62206
> View attachment 62207


I love both of those but I particularly love that pop of orange. Beautifully done!


----------



## Nanna

AliOop said:


> Just finished round #2 of the Uganda soap demo project. Tonight was a CP soap poured at emulsion, with some oil swirls on top. It was a good session, but bittersweet when my husband texted from the other room that my dear friend is not expected to make it through the night. She's been in ICU for several weeks and intubated for almost a week. She's also my hairdresser and the one who arranged for me to sell soaps through the salon where she works. Still hoping and praying for a miracle.


 



Zing said:


> Wow!  You are rockin' the natural colorants!  I like them all -- some look good enough to eat -- but am especially impressed with the reverse feather.  Every October I make a couple of attempts at it with varying success (not happening this year, ran out of time).


It was so nerve wracking working with the pine sap. Was expecting it to accelerate so fast but it didn’t


----------



## Daisy

Juggsy said:


> I've been formulating a coenzyme Q10 cream which I finally was happy with. I made a 1000g batch for gift boxes due on Wednesday.
> While syringing it into the biodegradable tubes (so excited to find some that break down) I somehow broke my beaker and I lost 80% of it. Pressure??
> View attachment 62139
> 
> I had only filled two tubes. I did scrap some from the top just for me (hoping there's no glass)
> 
> View attachment 62141
> 
> Looked and felt lovely.
> Until...
> View attachment 62142
> 
> Then tonight it's raining and raw sewage is coming from drains. It stinks. Contacted landlord and thought I'd be proactive and make some "draino" - and guess what I did.
> 
> Like a freaking newb.
> 
> A beginner mistake.... I still am in shock.... It's my first real one ever.... But I spilled hot lye water all over my arm and hands. Can't believe it's my first ever NaOH burn (been making soap for many years). Not a huge area but on my left arm (and right hand more on the back of hand). I held the areas under running water and have flushed it a few times. That's the right thing to do right? Continue to wash regularly next 24hrs??



Sorry to hear about the lye mishap


Juggsy said:


> Thanks think I'm all good now ♥❤
> @earlene @Mobjack Bay ❤♥
> Pretty sure it's all good. No redness or swelling today but in over ten years I've never spilled it in such a large area.
> 
> Think I was just in shock cause I know better, I was pretty shaken up. Didn't help I had read last week about a dude's foot and lye burns.
> 
> I do think some natural instinct took over though as I didn't clean bench or where was spilled until after I flushed my arm and hands in water for five minutes. I didn't care about the laminate or even my scales even though this all happened in front of my landlord.
> 
> Terrible time to spill lye... when you have raw sewage coming up drain and trying to limit water
> 
> I am laughing now, yet the only thing I've been able to do today is bottle some body wash and I unmoulded these babies...
> 
> 
> Literally just took this so excuse the bad photo. I always include a couple of lotion bars in gift boxes as a sample sort of thing. I am trying a new method as it's reaching 36 degrees here already and humidity is crazy.
> 
> So I've decided to freeze them in tins (enclosed in a ziplock bag). That way if they do melt they'll resolidify in tin. I don't think they will melt completely. They may become mushy - like if you touch -  but I've not had them completely liquidfy yet (touch wood). But you know, it's Australia
> View attachment 62202
> 
> 
> 
> @AliOop glad that your friend is fighting. Hope she comes through. ♥
> 
> @AAShillito I am sending healing energy your way. Hope it clears up soon



Happy to hear you are recovering well from the lye mishap! 
Hoping too that the air around you is now pleasantly kind

If you are up to it, could you share with us more details about the biodegradable tubes?
I'd like to see how they look like and how they hold up.
Cheers!


----------



## bookworm

Rattanjeet said:


>


Oh dear, the mother in law stories here just make me laugh and symphatise in equal measure. It’s time they rolled their sleeves up and come with the intention of helping; creating bonds of love and being a support.

I hope it goes well for you.

I cleaned up yesterday too, and packed away all the oils and dishes from last week. I cleaned my soap grubby laundry floor too.
Had bought some new FO and now packed those away too. Now I’m seriously running out of space.


----------



## Juggsy

Daisy said:


> Sorry to hear about the lye mishap
> 
> 
> Happy to hear you are recovering well from the lye mishap!
> Hoping too that the air around you is now pleasantly kind
> 
> If you are up to it, could you share with us more details about the biodegradable tubes?
> I'd like to see how they look like and how they hold up.
> Cheers!


Absolutely. I got samples tubes from a few different Australian Suppliers.

Accidentally pressed enter more details coming one sec. Just want to save this bit first.

Primepac 
synergy packaging
And the most awesome place in Bryon bay (that I'd have to search my email for to remember name)

I've tried the aluminium tubes, bioferment tubes and compostable pouches. 

I found just recently that New Directions Australia sell Bio-Plastic. 

I just signed up to Terracycle too and am offering return your plastic free program (I have to pay to send box back) but I figure I can use this cost and write it into my COG.

So far the plastic options have been very distressing for me. I don't even use glad wrap/cling wrap. 

I offer aluminium containers and refill yourself compostible pouches. With a disclaimer about cross contamination etc. 

The bio plastic ones I've got at the moment have a couple of different plastics and they have to be recycled correctly as even with it mostly being able to break down correctly, the tops usually need to be sent in to recycle. 

. Aldo you need a proper heat sealor though.

 About to go to bed. Will update when I get up


----------



## Daisy

Juggsy said:


> Absolutely. I got samples tubes from a few different Australian Suppliers.
> 
> Accidentally pressed enter more details coming one sec. Just want to save this bit first.
> 
> Primepac
> synergy packaging
> And the most awesome place in Bryon bay (that I'd have to search my email for to remember name)
> 
> I've tried the aluminium tubes, bioferment tubes and compostable pouches.
> 
> I found just recently that New Directions Australia sell Bio-Plastic.
> 
> I just signed up to Terracycle too and am offering return your plastic free program (I have to pay to send box back) but I figure I can use this cost and write it into my COG.
> 
> So far the plastic options have been very distressing for me. I don't even use glad wrap/cling wrap.
> 
> I offer aluminium containers and refill yourself compostible pouches. With a disclaimer about cross contamination etc.
> 
> The bio plastic ones I've got at the moment have a couple of different plastics and they have to be recycled correctly as even with it mostly being able to break down correctly, the tops usually need to be sent in to recycle.
> 
> . Aldo you need a proper heat sealor though.
> 
> About to go to bed. Will update when I get up



Thank you @Juggsy.

I shall check out the different supplies and see what they have. 
I feel your pain in regards to plastic

I'm currently using glass jars and bottles. Due to product contamination during use, I was thinking of transitioning to biodegradable tubes- only if they are easy to use while packaging creams etc.

Have a great day when you wake up!


----------



## Catscankim

I did nothing soapy today . I am going to start planning something for tomorrow though. I waited so long for my lye to come in, now it's here and its still sitting in the box lol.

I did plan on making soap this afternoon, but then I did a shellfish-fest for myself...yummm. Crabs, clams, and shrimp. All for me LOL. I got done cooking it all and decided to not make the corn because it looked like so much food...shoulda made the corn. I ate one pound of crab legs, a half a pound of shrimp, and a few dozen clams. The cat staring at me the whole time in envy. Then she turned her nose up to the shrimp I put in her bowl. Guess its not the same if she doesn't steal it from the table.

Then I made blueberry muffins because I have a bunch of fresh blueberries. Ate two of those.

Belly full, I took a three hour on and off nap on the sofa while watching saved episodes of Days of Our Lives while the roomba vacuumed the bedroom. The laziest day of my life.

So I guess I will make two batches of soap tomorrow to make up for it. I have xmas fragrances that I gotta use up.


----------



## AAShillito

Juggsy said:


> Thanks think I'm all good now ♥❤
> @earlene @Mobjack Bay ❤♥
> Pretty sure it's all good. No redness or swelling today but in over ten years I've never spilled it in such a large area.
> 
> Think I was just in shock cause I know better, I was pretty shaken up. Didn't help I had read last week about a dude's foot and lye burns.
> 
> I do think some natural instinct took over though as I didn't clean bench or where was spilled until after I flushed my arm and hands in water for five minutes. I didn't care about the laminate or even my scales even though this all happened in front of my landlord.
> 
> Terrible time to spill lye... when you have raw sewage coming up drain and trying to limit water
> 
> I am laughing now, yet the only thing I've been able to do today is bottle some body wash and I unmoulded these babies...
> 
> 
> Literally just took this so excuse the bad photo. I always include a couple of lotion bars in gift boxes as a sample sort of thing. I am trying a new method as it's reaching 36 degrees here already and humidity is crazy.
> 
> So I've decided to freeze them in tins (enclosed in a ziplock bag). That way if they do melt they'll resolidify in tin. I don't think they will melt completely. They may become mushy - like if you touch -  but I've not had them completely liquidfy yet (touch wood). But you know, it's Australia
> View attachment 62202
> 
> 
> 
> @AliOop glad that your friend is fighting. Hope she comes through. ♥
> 
> @AAShillito I am sending healing energy your way. Hope it clears up soon


Thank u


----------



## Juggsy

Daisy said:


> Thank you @Juggsy.
> 
> I shall check out the different supplies and see what they have.
> I feel your pain in regards to plastic
> 
> I'm currently using glass jars and bottles. Due to product contamination during use, I was thinking of transitioning to biodegradable tubes- only if they are easy to use while packaging creams etc.
> 
> Have a great day when you wake up!


I use glass - frosted glass, serum pumps etc as well. But some customers like tubes. No matter how much I try to avoid. I seem to get asked for squeeze tubes...
I figure if I offer recycling maybe it will encourage change.

But these are quite decent. One of the cheaper options I've seen without MQO of 1,000.

But honestly contact the supplier. Ask for samples, you will have to pay for them, well I did but think it was worth it. 








Excuse my feet 



earlene said:


> Sometimes embarrassing our kids is one of the joys of being a parent.  They may not see it that way at the time, but wait a few years & listen to them talk amongst themselves and you'll notice them laughing about those times. I used to keep a book in my car with the title something like, How to Embarrass your Kids Without Even Trying.  It was a hoot. My sons actually thought I was taking hints from the book with the sole purpose of embarrassing them in front of their friends.
> 
> When we went to see Dead & Company 2 weeks ago with my younger son (he's 50 now!), I told him, "Bobby is even more handsome today than he was when he was 17" and right after I said it, I thought that was probably not something he wanted to hear his mother say.  He was joking about it later that night or the next day, so I guess he saw the humor in it.  I believe kids just don't like to think of their parents as having sexual thoughts or tendencies.  I recall as a teenager, being embarrassed if my parents even kissed each other.
> 
> Sort of soapy thing:  I went to use my DIY Deodorant & found that the roll-up thingy has stopped working.  What a bummer.  I guess they can't be re-used indefinitely after all.  I'll have to melt it down and put it into another tube that still works.


Oh gosh, I wish I could have a cup of coffee and listen to your stories @earlene you have lived an amazing life


----------



## Johnez

Well I did it, I finally made a batch of soap. Think it's been about 3 weeks. A modest 1/2 lb of oils worth, nearly perfect for my small 4 bar mold. Will post pics and a description soon. Very nice and easy soap.

AliOop I hope your friend recovers and sorry to hear of the struggle.


----------



## melonpan

I won't be able to soap for one more week as I'm still visiting relatives (I'm living vicariously through all your soaping adventures!) but I'm going to use some time next week to plan my Christmas soap and order some supplies, so I'm hopefully all prepped when I'm back. 

Also, catching up on recommended soaping videos saved from posts on the forum (that "watch later" feature on YouTube is my watch list for the weekend )


----------



## earlene

bookworm said:


> Oh dear, the mother in law stories here just make me laugh and symphatise in equal measure. It’s time they rolled their sleeves up and come with the intention of helping; creating bonds of love and being a support.



Mothers-in-Law Unite!

I am a mother-in-law.  My DIL calls me often to ask advice or to help with granddaughter or even with son.  And I am always willing to help as needed.  As are many many many here who love their in-law sons & daughters.

But anyway, that quote you quoted was a quote from a post made in 2014.  I'm not sure how many MIL stories showed up in this thread in the past 7 years, but many of us here at SMF are fabulous Mothers-in-Law!



Juggsy said:


> Oh gosh, I wish I could have a cup of coffee and listen to your stories @earlene you have lived an amazing life


I'm sure your life is just as amazing and that you have loads of fun anecdotes as well.  I've never been to Australia and I'd absolutely love to visit your grand continent!  I can only imagine the adventures we could have were we to get together and share our respective memories and building new ones!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

I needed to re-up on my lard which I remembered reading I think @earlene mentioned walmart Great Value shortening was Tallow, Lard, Soybean. I did go on line & the GV Walmart brand shortening was palm & a few other fats' no Tallow? hmm.  As I was shopping @ walmart this morning I thought i'd check out GV shortening & ingredients, just maybe its different type from online GV Shortening? much to my surprise it was yay! first ingredient listed tallow, lard, soybean, I'm looking forward to soaping w/ it.  Its a great value only $ 4.48 / 2Lbs.  Ive wanted to try tallow but its so darn costly i'm happy to settle for second best. 
 Happy Halloween


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> I needed to re-up on my lard which I remembered reading I think @earlene mentioned walmart Great Value shortening was Tallow, Lard, Soybean. I did go on line & the GV Walmart brand shortening was palm & a few other fats' no Tallow? hmm.  As I was shopping @ walmart this morning I thought i'd check out GV shortening & ingredients, just maybe its different type from online GV Shortening? much to my surprise it was yay! first ingredient listed tallow, lard, soybean, I'm looking forward to soaping w/ it.  Its a great value only $ 4.48 / 2Lbs.  Ive wanted to try tallow but its so darn costly i'm happy to settle for second best.
> Happy Halloween


If you are willing to render it yourself, I've been getting it pretty cheaply (or free) lately by just asking the butcher at my grocery store when they have beef on special.  It's a fair amount of work though.  Happy Halloween to you!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Tinkerbelle said:


> Hopefully my photo shows the lack of slime


It does indeed!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Ugeauxgirl said:


> If you are willing to render it yourself, I've been getting it pretty cheaply (or free) lately by just asking the butcher at my grocery store when they have beef on special.  It's a fair amount of work though.  Happy Halloween to you!


Ive asked a few meat markets if they sale tallow & both said no.  one looked at me like a dear in headlights. . 
Thank you for your help.


----------



## LynetteO

LynetteO said:


> Got cocky today & thought I’d whip up *quick* tiny batch of  OO soap, uncolored & unscented, using *ZNSC* recipe as I had some faux sea water already made. My issue was lye solution got too cool to quick due to cold faux sea water. I didn’t adjust my speed of heating OO to compensate. should’ve had my oil ready when I made my lye & NOT the reverse.  Took a long time for emulsion & I poured into small round cavity molds before trace due to needing to make breakfast for the fam. Should’ve kept blending & let em’ starve. My soaps are still liquid. .


Soap Succeeded! I just tried a piece of a bar I broke while unmolding @ apparently ZNSC still makes a good soap even if the maker doesn’t follow authors temp directions! The soap did take 4+days to harden & I feared a flop. Previous ZNSC batches where I did soap hot, came to trace eons faster & we’re ready to unmold within 12-24.


----------



## Johnez

Just another day in the mold and we'll see how the recipe behaved. Unfortunately it's not the brilliant fuchsia I was hoping for, however the color change was still something magical seeing happen in the batter. I've got some tiny bubbles on the surface, probably when I tipped the stick blender a bit and in the process added a trillion bubbles in the batter. Feels like I can unmold but I don't want to ruin the detail work on the bottom of I'm wrong, tomorrow I'll unmold.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Johnez said:


> View attachment 62226
> 
> 
> Just another day in the mold and we'll see how the recipe behaved. Unfortunately it's not the brilliant fuchsia I was hoping for, however the color change was still something magical seeing happen in the batter. I've got some tiny bubbles on the surface, probably when I tipped the stick blender a bit and in the process added a trillion bubbles in the batter.


Love the color


----------



## Johnez

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Love the color


Thanks! It's Himalayan Rhubarb. First time working with it, or any color.


----------



## rcreger

Trimmed and boxed 80 CP bar soaps. Only 3 full trays of 80 to go!


----------



## AliOop

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Ive asked a few meat markets if they sale tallow & both said no.  one looked at me like a dear in headlights. .
> Thank you for your help.


Peachy, what you need to ask them for is beef fat (not tallow) from their trimmings. Any butcher shop or meat market will normally have lots of that. Whether they give it to you or not is another story. 

Then you take the fat and render it down into tallow. Lotsa work!!


----------



## TashaBird

Finally got some soap making done! Made a decent size batch of soap dough. Will start prepping for some pull through after lunch.  But I may have to make Christmas soaps in July next year!!


----------



## Zing

My soapy thing I did today was....make soap!  I had just enough leftover oil mixture from a recent masterbatch (interestingly enough, though, no lye solution) for my 10" mold.  I added my "shredded mozzarella cheese" (my failed "snow") and tried some swirl action.  Only color was pink and scented with fir needle/bergamot/cedarwood.  We'll see how it turns out.  It'll be for personal use only so very low bar.  

I'm back to normal speed after a day in bed following a booster Moderna shot and feeling muy productivo.

Everyone is warm and cozy and gellin' for the night.


----------



## linne1gi

Catscankim said:


> I did nothing soapy today . I am going to start planning something for tomorrow though. I waited so long for my lye to come in, now it's here and its still sitting in the box lol.
> 
> I did plan on making soap this afternoon, but then I did a shellfish-fest for myself...yummm. Crabs, clams, and shrimp. All for me LOL. I got done cooking it all and decided to not make the corn because it looked like so much food...shoulda made the corn. I ate one pound of crab legs, a half a pound of shrimp, and a few dozen clams. The cat staring at me the whole time in envy. Then she turned her nose up to the shrimp I put in her bowl. Guess its not the same if she doesn't steal it from the table.
> 
> Then I made blueberry muffins because I have a bunch of fresh blueberries. Ate two of those.
> 
> Belly full, I took a three hour on and off nap on the sofa while watching saved episodes of Days of Our Lives while the roomba vacuumed the bedroom. The laziest day of my life.
> 
> So I guess I will make two batches of soap tomorrow to make up for it. I have xmas fragrances that I gotta use up.


Good for you! Everyone needs a day like this once in a while.


----------



## TashaBird

Got some pull through prepped for tomorrow. My delayed timeline has me switching gears from Christmas to whatever is after that. Feeling winters vibes, but much more broad possibilities!! Trying to find the balance between getting back to work (the one that pays bills) and continuing the work of soap making that I love so much! (Soap mostly just pays for itself) 
Trying two new (new to me for pull throughs) FOs. Hopefully it’s not a clump and dump!! Adding the FO immediately before pouring into squeeze bottles has been working well.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

AliOop said:


> Peachy, what you need to ask them for is beef fat (not tallow) from their trimmings. Any butcher shop or meat market will normally have lots of that. Whether they give it to you or not is another story.
> 
> Then you take the fat and render it down into tallow. Lotsa work!!


thank you' much appreciated. 



Zing said:


> My soapy thing I did today was....make soap!  I had just enough leftover oil mixture from a recent masterbatch (interestingly enough, though, no lye solution) for my 10" mold.  I added my "shredded mozzarella cheese" (my failed "snow") and tried some swirl action.  Only color was pink and scented with fir needle/bergamot/cedarwood.  We'll see how it turns out.  It'll be for personal use only so very low bar.
> 
> I'm back to normal speed after a day in bed following a booster Moderna shot and feeling muy productivo.
> 
> Everyone is warm and cozy and gellin' for the night.


Glad your feeling your normal self Yay 

I'm wanting to soap' but i'm waiting for our next soap challenge thinking I can use soap for Christmas Gifts too.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

_*yawn*_ Remember back then, in October, when I liberated the ice cream wafer  (soap batter drops)? Imagine someone had made from the same recipe, a block of soap that is more than 2 cm thick. Would you expect it to be ready to unmould after _6 (SIX)_ days of impatient waiting? Nope. On the open surface, it was just about as hard as the oil blend had been (at room temperature), and beneath it, it has formed a lovely soap dough. _*sigh_*
I somehow still got it out, and now I'm waiting for it to harden up in what will probably be a _quite_ lengthy cure. Mustard oil is patience oil … … … On the upside, I washed my hands afterwards, and it seems that it might offer some impressive lathering performance once cured (though I blame more the Ucuuba for it than the mustard).


----------



## Mary M.

AliOop said:


> Peachy, what you need to ask them for is beef fat (not tallow) from their trimmings. Any butcher shop or meat market will normally have lots of that. Whether they give it to you or not is another story.
> 
> Then you take the fat and render it down into tallow. Lotsa work!!


Kidney fat is what's cleanest and best for rendering.  Ask the butcher to grind it for you too, he might if he's not to busy


----------



## Johnez

Well I've unmolded my Himalayan Rhubarb soap, and am somewhat disappointed. While the side exposed to air had colored up nicely (though nothing like Tree Marie's fantastic fuchsia), underneath has remained and underwhelming tannish color. I'm hoping everything evens out. Smells great though. I went easy on the rose FO as every time I opened the bottle it seemed to stick in my nose for hours afterward.


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

Today I made my 100th batch of soap!  It was a bentonite clay and activated charcoal acne soap.  I hate the smell of tea tree oil.  I put it in a mold I made out of a crystal lite canister and the swirl looks promising through the side...


----------



## ScentimentallyYours

Johnez said:


> Well I've unmolded my Himalayan Rhubarb soap, and am somewhat disappointed. While the side exposed to air had colored up nicely (though nothing like Tree Marie's fantastic fuchsia), underneath has remained and underwhelming tannish color. I'm hoping everything evens out. Smells great though. I went easy on the rose FO as every time I opened the bottle it seemed to stick in my nose for hours afterward.
> 
> View attachment 62244
> 
> 
> View attachment 62245
> 
> View attachment 62246


One trick I’ve used with molds is to “grease” them with a small amount of soap batter using a gloved hand prior to pouring the batter into the mold. It forms a much cleaner seal without the air bubbles. Has anyone else tried this?


----------



## Johnez

ScentimentallyYours said:


> One trick I’ve used with molds is to “grease” them with a small amount of soap batter using a gloved hand prior to pouring the batter into the mold. It forms a much cleaner seal without the air bubbles. Has anyone else tried this?



Thanks! I'll give this a shot next time. I believe the bubbles in this case were amplified by some clumsy stick blending combined with waiting too long after I hit thin trace. I should have poured as soon as I hit it... Argh. I'll try your suggestion on my next attempt.


----------



## Arimara

I finally got around to making soap but I messed up my second batch royally.


----------



## Vicki C

I didn’t make this, but I could have! Love this


----------



## Zing

Johnez said:


> Well I've unmolded my Himalayan Rhubarb soap, and am somewhat disappointed. While the side exposed to air had colored up nicely (though nothing like Tree Marie's fantastic fuchsia), underneath has remained and underwhelming tannish color. I'm hoping everything evens out. Smells great though. I went easy on the rose FO as every time I opened the bottle it seemed to stick in my nose for hours afterward.
> 
> View attachment 62244
> 
> 
> View attachment 62245
> 
> View attachment 62246


That's a great pink in the first photo -- I hope it travels all the way through.  But it still sounds like you've got some good smelling soap out of it, plus those molds are nice.  
Also, am I going crazy or did you change your name?


Vicki C said:


> I didn’t make this, but I could have! Love this View attachment 62247


LMAO!!  These 2 photos define my every soaping batch!!  It is so funny and on the mark.  I inevitably get soap batter on my entire spatula and therefore my gloves and therefore everything I touch.
And I absolutely love the television show Nailed It -- I swear it could cure depression.  When are we soapers going to get our own reality show?!  

As for my soapy thang today, see the soap showcase thread.


----------



## dibbles

ScentimentallyYours said:


> One trick I’ve used with molds is to “grease” them with a small amount of soap batter using a gloved hand prior to pouring the batter into the mold. It forms a much cleaner seal without the air bubbles. Has anyone else tried this?


I haven't tried this but I sure will! Thanks. 

@Vicki C You just gave me the best laugh I've had in a long time! Thank you!


----------



## Johnez

Vicki C said:


> I didn’t make this, but I could have! Love this View attachment 62247



This made my day! 


Zing said:


> That's a great pink in the first photo -- I hope it travels all the way through.  But it still sounds like you've got some good smelling soap out of it, plus those molds are nice.
> Also, am I going crazy or did you change your name?



You're crazy Zing. That's ok though, we're all a little nuts.  Yeah I can't wait to check on it when I get home from work, looks like it has potential.


----------



## Zing

Johnez said:


> This made my day!
> 
> 
> You're crazy Zing. That's ok though, we're all a little nuts.  Yeah I can't wait to check on it when I get home from work, looks like it has potential.


#CovidBrain


----------



## ResolvableOwl

My soapy thing last night was that I eventually gathered the notes of all the batches of the last month or so, and assigned celestial constellation names to them. I've got two left . That means 86 batches of soap (= different recipes; not counting some very early attempts, in the times when I wasn't yet neurotically documenting everything). Not quite as much a round milestone as @Ugeauxgirl, but a good time to come up with a new naming scheme.

@Johnez
Ombré swirl for free! 

@Ugeauxgirl
I've heard that neem allegedly works wonders to cover tea tree scent.

@Zing
Hah! You have exposed @Johnez as the alter ego of @TheGecko. Ohh, those telltale rose silicone moulds!


----------



## TheGecko

ResolvableOwl said:


> @Zing
> Hah! You have exposed @Johnez as the alter ego of @TheGecko. Ohh, those telltale rose silicone moulds!



Hey now...don't be knocking those molds, they are very popular with my 'crafting weekend' crowd.


----------



## Johnez

ResolvableOwl said:


> My soapy thing last night was that I eventually gathered the notes of all the batches of the last month or so, and assigned celestial constellation names to them. I've got two left . That means 86 batches of soap (= different recipes; not counting some very early attempts, in the times when I wasn't yet neurotically documenting everything). Not quite as much a round milestone as @Ugeauxgirl, but a good time to come up with a new naming scheme.
> 
> @Johnez
> Ombré swirl for free!
> 
> @Ugeauxgirl
> I've heard that neem allegedly works wonders to cover tea tree scent.
> 
> @Zing
> Hah! You have exposed @Johnez as the alter ego of @TheGecko. Ohh, those telltale rose silicone moulds!



LMAO. It was quite difficult finding an oval rose mold, I'm almost tempted to learn how to make molds as a result.

Interesting and original naming scheme BTW. I've yet to figure one out yet. Of course I've made things harder by clogging up my SMFcalc recipe database with recipes not made yet and "ideas." Time to clean house.


----------



## violets2217

I’ve been wanting to play around with my manual press and new bar press molds… so I made shampoo bars. Do I need shampoo bars? No! But it was fun, needed to try a new fragrance oil (blue chamomile) and they won’t go to waste… so why not? 
I made some homemade vanilla yogurt and then whipped some shampoo bars up!


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

@ResolvableOwl a Neem and tea tree oil soap sounds repulsive!

I visited my mom today and she mentioned that she was going to "quilting camp" with her friends on Monday and said she wished she'd thought to ask me to bring her some soap to give them.  So I'm packaging some bars I made a while back, scented with Fresh Bamboo from WSP.  I'll run them to the post office in the morning.


----------



## Johnez

Purchased some sesame oil for future experiments. Had to stop myself from buying hemp and pumpkin oil, maybe when funds free up.


----------



## Vicki C

I made my first batch of syndet bars yesterday - it was an adventure! This was supposed to be a pourable recipe, but I couldn’t keep it hot enough to do anything but glop it into the mold. I seem to remember someone talking about making syndet bars via sous vide or boil in the bag method, maybe @KiwiMoose? Maybe @AliOop? In any case I mostly made a gigantic mess but I did like the way it performed.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Vicki C said:


> I made my first batch of syndet bars yesterday - it was an adventure! This was supposed to be a pourable recipe, but I couldn’t keep it hot enough to do anything but glop it into the mold. I seem to remember someone talking about making syndet bars via sous vide or boil in the bag method, maybe @KiwiMoose? Maybe @AliOop? In any case I mostly made a gigantic mess but I did like the way it performed.


Wasn't me.  But I do make pourable ones.


----------



## Vicki C

KiwiMoose said:


> Wasn't me.  But I do make pourable ones.


May I ask how you keep it hot enough to pour? I was using a glass measuring container and a microwave, but my soaping microwave is a stupid tiny one that I hate, so there were a million trips back and forth. I got it to the consistency of a thick gravy but as soon as I went to pour it would turn solid in the measuring cup spout. It didn’t match my vision in any case.


----------



## TashaBird

violets2217 said:


> I’ve been wanting to play around with my manual press and new bar press molds… so I made shampoo bars. Do I need shampoo bars? No! But it was fun, needed to try a new fragrance oil (blue chamomile) and they won’t go to waste… so why not?
> I made some homemade vanilla yogurt and then whipped some shampoo bars up!
> View attachment 62277


Blue chamomile is one of my all time favorite EOs! May I ask where you got the FO?

Got to cash in my rewards for making a ton of reviews on Nurture Soap!


----------



## AliOop

Vicki C said:


> I made my first batch of syndet bars yesterday - it was an adventure! This was supposed to be a pourable recipe, but I couldn’t keep it hot enough to do anything but glop it into the mold. I seem to remember someone talking about making syndet bars via sous vide or boil in the bag method, maybe @KiwiMoose? Maybe @AliOop? In any case I mostly made a gigantic mess but I did like the way it performed.


I remember DeeAnna talking about a sous-vide soap method - not sure it was shampoo bars, but that might be a fun thing to try. I also am on the hunt for a larger microwave for my soap room- which is at the opposite end from the kitchen where the microwave is located (which microwave is about 1” too short for my soaping pails).


----------



## ResolvableOwl

SMF April 2018 Challenge - Sous Vide (HP) Soap swirling!
					

Challenge – Sous Vide HP Soap  Hi everyone and welcome to this month's soap challenge ... HP soaping in a bag, or Sous Vide HP.  I think this is new (I have only seen soaps being melted in a bag for rebatching in the past) ... so it's a bit of a collective experiment as well as a challenge.  The...




					www.soapmakingforum.com


----------



## AliOop

Yup @ResolvableOwl thats the thread I was remembering. Thanks!

My soapy thing yesterday was doing a mountain of soapy dishes - including the M&P cleanup from making soap with one of the grandsons. He picked the molds, colors, and scents - and has been fondling the soaps many times daily since then. His parents may not be happy that I’m getting him hooked so young.


----------



## Vicki C

ResolvableOwl said:


> SMF April 2018 Challenge - Sous Vide (HP) Soap swirling!
> 
> 
> Challenge – Sous Vide HP Soap  Hi everyone and welcome to this month's soap challenge ... HP soaping in a bag, or Sous Vide HP.  I think this is new (I have only seen soaps being melted in a bag for rebatching in the past) ... so it's a bit of a collective experiment as well as a challenge.  The...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.soapmakingforum.com


This is great! I’m definitely doing it this way next time. Here’s how messy my process was


----------



## ScentimentallyYours

I discovered a drawer full of soap made in 2002, unwrapped the bar and tried it out. Still wonderful! Looking back at my recipes from that time I was using 17% coconut oil, so they were quite mild. I also used home rendered tallow, olive oil, castor, and beeswax.

I made my own molds for the doves from Milky Way molds, but I wanted a deeper bar. I started working on doves before anyone I’d heard of using CP instead of MP for artistic colors. I warmed the molds in an oven at 100° (back in the days when I had an oven that would heat that low), used a tiny amount of soap batter to grease the mold, and then layered in the colors.  I used CPOP before I ever knew that it was a thing to gel the soap in the molds.

It was fun reviewing my earlier recipes, some of which I will have to try again now that I know more!


----------



## Vicki C

AliOop said:


> I remember DeeAnna talking about a sous-vide soap method - not sure it was shampoo bars, but that might be a fun thing to try. I also am on the hunt for a larger microwave for my soap room- which is at the opposite end from the kitchen where the microwave is located (which microwave is about 1” too short for my soaping pails).


It’s such a pain… looking on FB marketplace right now


----------



## violets2217

TashaBird said:


> Blue chamomile is one of my all time favorite EOs! May I ask where you got the FO?


Soapalooza.com 
I saw a post on here a couple months ago maybe… like a closing sale or something. Couldn’t for the life of me find the post again when I didn’t get a email about my order and then got really worried! But they finally arrived and I’m happy with them so far. Not a bad sale either. 6 8oz bottles for $80ish including shipping.
The Blue Chamomile is not too bad, a little too “powdery” for me… not has flowery has I expected.



Vicki C said:


> I made my first batch of syndet bars yesterday - it was an adventure! This was supposed to be a pourable recipe, but I couldn’t keep it hot enough to do anything but glop it into the mold. I seem to remember someone talking about making syndet bars via sous vide or boil in the bag method, maybe @KiwiMoose? Maybe @AliOop? In any case I mostly made a gigantic mess but I did like the way it performed.


I tried a pourable shampoo bar recipe and had the same issue. I kept reheating after pouring each single bar. I was so afraid I was going to overheat my preservative. I used a glass measuring cup and next time I’ll probably use my smaller silicone measuring cups just for easier pour. Once I got it all into the molds I tried using a heat gun to make the tops a little smoother, but wasn’t too successful.
It was @DeeAnna talking about the boil in a bag… for moldable shampoo bars. Just make sure you follow her advice about double bagging with tough bags (like the vacuum sealed ones) or you melt your bag and ruin you shampoo bars 
ETA… link of post





						Syndet Shampoo Bar Trials
					

@violets2217 yes, we should be getting a commission! 🤣  Which shampoo bar mold did you buy? I think I'm going to cave in and get one. I like using my heart-shaped molds but since they are silicone, they get pushed out of shape with all the pressing.




					www.soapmakingforum.com


----------



## TashaBird

Playing with my MUCH newer camera/phone and trying REALLY hard to wait until oils/lye cool down. 
Maybe some day I’ll learn to make an actual video!


----------



## pinpointpete

Second recipe made and poured into mold. First one still curing.


----------



## earlene

TashaBird said:


> Got to cash in my rewards for making a ton of reviews on Nurture Soap!


Rewards?!?  For reviews?!?  I need to get in on this!!!  I just realized I could get money off orders at iHerb (not soap related) for posting reviews of previous purchases & did several today.  But I have to wait a month before those rewards kick in.  Hope I remember. (tongue-in-cheek)

Off to look up this rewards deal at Nurture....


----------



## ResolvableOwl

TashaBird said:


> Playing with my MUCH newer camera/phone and trying REALLY hard to wait until oils/lye cool down.
> Maybe some day I’ll learn to make an actual video!


Yes, video is a great idea. You can easily fast-forward by X times to let the lye and oils cool down faster 



pinpointpete said:


> Second recipe made and poured into mold. First one still curing.


That looks like a clever mould, that is super rigid, but with just two locks loosened, it comes apart with ease. DIY?


----------



## pinpointpete

ResolvableOwl said:


> Yes, video is a great idea. You can easily fast-forward by X times to let the lye and oils cool down faster
> 
> 
> That looks like a clever mould, that is super rigid, but with just two locks loosened, it comes apart with ease. DIY?


Actually it has two more on other side but your comment got me to think maybe hinge one side and only have two locks. That way I don't have to keep track of the ends.  Yes DIY. I found the idea online.


----------



## TashaBird

earlene said:


> Rewards?!?  For reviews?!?  I need to get in on this!!!  I just realized I could get money off orders at iHerb (not soap related) for posting reviews of previous purchases & did several today.  But I have to wait a month before those rewards kick in.  Hope I remember. (tongue-in-cheek)
> 
> Off to look up this rewards deal at Nurture....


I actually had a hefty sum to cash in this morning! I like writing reviews with my coffee in the morning. And I try to give info that I would find helpful.

On a marathon quadruple pill through run. I’m getting the whole process pretty dialed in. If I didn’t have to wait for my oils to cool down each batch it’d go faster. Maybe I’ll try nuking the hard oils before I start the pour of the batch I’m on. I love me a good assembly line!! I find it very soothing!! Testing new FOs in pull through a does add an unknown variable that is a bit stressful. So far today one that accelerated and one that actually DEcellerated! Both said “no acceleration”. I soap at 90F though, so I always have to try for myself.
Scrape all my left over pull through batter into these molds, swirl, then add whatever soap dough embed ends I have laying around.


----------



## KiwiMoose

TashaBird said:


> I actually had a hefty sum to cash in this morning! I like writing reviews with my coffee in the morning. And I try to give info that I would find helpful.
> 
> On a marathon quadruple pill through run. I’m getting the whole process pretty dialed in. If I didn’t have to wait for my oils to cool down each batch it’d go faster. Maybe I’ll try nuking the hard oils before I start the pour of the batch I’m on. I love me a good assembly line!! I find it very soothing!! Testing new FOs in pull through a does add an unknown variable that is a bit stressful. So far today one that accelerated and one that actually DEcellerated! Both said “no acceleration”. I soap at 90F though, so I always have to try for myself.
> Scrape all my left over pull through batter into these molds, swirl, then add whatever soap dough embed ends I have laying around.


I love a good decelerator, me.



violets2217 said:


> I tried a pourable shampoo bar recipe and had the same issue. I kept reheating after pouring each single bar. I was so afraid I was going to overheat my preservative. I used a glass measuring cup and next time I’ll probably use my smaller silicone measuring cups just for easier pour. Once I got it all into the molds I tried using a heat gun to make the tops a little smoother, but wasn’t too successful.
> It was @DeeAnna talking about the boil in a bag… for moldable shampoo bars. Just make sure you follow her advice about double bagging with tough bags (like the vacuum sealed ones) or you melt your bag and ruin you shampoo bars
> ETA… link of post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syndet Shampoo Bar Trials
> 
> 
> @violets2217 yes, we should be getting a commission! 🤣  Which shampoo bar mold did you buy? I think I'm going to cave in and get one. I like using my heart-shaped molds but since they are silicone, they get pushed out of shape with all the pressing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.soapmakingforum.com


@Vicki C and @violets2217 - message me to discuss : )


----------



## AliOop

KiwiMoose said:


> @Vicki C and @violets2217 - message me to discuss : )


oh oh please include me, too!!


----------



## TashaBird

Finished! What a run!! Turns out if I heat my hard oils before I start a pour, then by the time I finish pour and cleaning up, those oils are perfect temp! No more waiting 20 minutes for them to cool back down. Yay! My process gets a little more fine tuned each time. LOVE having me a full bucket of soaps!! Yay!



KiwiMoose said:


> I love a good decelerator, me.


I do too! Black raspberry vanilla decelerated! winter wonderland had a normal working time, but felt like it’d accelerate if I mixed it much. And, smell the rainbow accelerated a little, but I could work with it. If I mixed it less next time it may work better. I do love the fruity skittles smell!!! May save it for bath bombs.
Edit: all FOs from NS.


----------



## earlene

TashaBird said:


> On a marathon quadruple pill through run. I’m getting the whole process pretty dialed in. If I didn’t have to wait for my oils to cool down each batch it’d go faster.


 
Or you could sub out the tranqs with some bennies.  LOL  Drugging your soap!?!    Isn't that a drastic solution to the whole slow-moving vs acceleration of batter situation?  Better watch out you don't have to get it approved by the FDA!


----------



## TashaBird

earlene said:


> Or you could sub out the tranqs with some bennies.  LOL  Drugging your soap!?!    Isn't that a drastic solution to the whole slow-moving vs acceleration of batter situation?  Better watch out you don't have to get it approved by the FDA!


You’d think my device would know me by now. *sigh*

thoughts of soap woke me up this morning. Just put 4 PULL throughs in the freezer. It’s gonna be a good day!


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken

My first soap dough! I didn't set out to make it, but after a Monday-evening-semi-soapy-disaster-that-actually-turned-out-pretty-well-despite-the-well-behaved-FO-accelerating, I ended up with extra soap batter that was to a stiff pudding-like trace. Not knowing what to do with it since I'd already filled my excess-soap mold, I did a bit of hasty online research on soap dough and put it in ziploc bags as a doubtful experiment. Yesterday it looked pretty hard, but I decided to try kneading it anyway...and here you have it!

I really don't have a good idea of how to use it, but nevertheless I sense that I may be hovering on the edge of a deep, deep rabbit hole. Should I turn back?

I've always had mixed feelings about soap dough. I admire the creativity that soapers display through it, but I think some creations look pretty impractical as functional bars of soap.

So we'll see...


----------



## Mary M.

I'm rendering today, my favorite thing to do!


----------



## TashaBird

Bummer that my butterfly plate didn’t get much detail. But that’s what I get for trying a new FO. Maybe someday I’ll learn not to trust when the website says “no acceleration”. I do love the scent though! Smell the rainbow from NS. So I’d for sure use again! The rest I’m happy with. Love the deceleration of the black raspberry!!! Not sure what other color schemes work with that smell though…



The_Emerald_Chicken said:


> View attachment 62328
> 
> My first soap dough! I didn't set out to make it, but after a Monday-evening-semi-soapy-disaster-that-actually-turned-out-pretty-well-despite-the-well-behaved-FO-accelerating, I ended up with extra soap batter that was to a stiff pudding-like trace. Not knowing what to do with it since I'd already filled my excess-soap mold, I did a bit of hasty online research on soap dough and put it in ziploc bags as a doubtful experiment. Yesterday it looked pretty hard, but I decided to try kneading it anyway...and here you have it!
> 
> I really don't have a good idea of how to use it, but nevertheless I sense that I may be hovering on the edge of a deep, deep rabbit hole. Should I turn back?
> 
> I've always had mixed feelings about soap dough. I admire the creativity that soapers display through it, but I think some creations look pretty impractical as functional bars of soap.
> 
> So we'll see...


One of my favorite and easy ways to use soap dough is to hand roll embeds. It’s easy to make either raindrop or circle shapes, when they’re cut.



Mary M. said:


> I'm rendering today, my favorite thing to do!


I usually buy my tallow. But, I’ve been given a bunch of fat for free! How much do you render at once? Wet or dry render?


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

TashaBird said:


> I usually buy my tallow. But, I’ve been given a bunch of fat for free! How much do you render at once? Wet or dry render?


I don't really like rendering tallow so I do put much as will fit in my insta pot at once.  I wet render it- outside!  It's my favorite oil to use in soap.


----------



## Mary M.

I get my 4 crockpots going at once, its pretty easy,  I will try to send a pic


----------



## AliOop

TashaBird said:


> I usually buy my tallow. But, I’ve been given a bunch of fat for free! How much do you render at once? Wet or dry render?


I like to do as much as possible at one time, because it's a messy job. Cleaning up once after 10lbs is much better than cleaning up 10x after 1lb batches! Also, it will render faster and more cleanly if you can run it all through a meat grinder first.

I start with dry rendering in my large electric turkey roaster pan out on the back patio. I strain off all the rendered fat into some smaller containers, preferably bowls that will easily release the chunk of tallow without having to dig into it. I let it all cool down to room temp, and then put it in the fridge.

After it has solidified, I take the chunk from the bowl, turn it over, and scrape off the bottom where the gunk has settled. I save all the bottom-scrapings to wet render separately with my used cooking fats that also have more gunk in them. That allows for faster and easier wet rendering of all the cleaner chunks together, to remove the last impurities and smell.


----------



## Mary M.

Yes I render on my back porch so I can open up the door, tallow is the #1 ingredient for the recipe I use from reformation  acres❤



AliOop said:


> I like to do as much as possible at one time, because it's a messy job. Cleaning up once after 10lbs is much better than cleaning up 10x after 1lb batches! Also, it will render faster and more cleanly if you can run it all through a meat grinder first.
> 
> I start with dry rendering in my large electric turkey roaster pan out on the back patio. I strain off all the rendered fat into some smaller containers, preferably bowls that will easily release the chunk of tallow without having to dig into it. I let it all cool down to room temp, and then put it in the fridge.
> 
> After it has solidified, I take the chunk from the bowl, turn it over, and scrape off the bottom where the gunk has settled. I save all the bottom-scrapings to wet render separately with my used cooking fats that also have more gunk in them. That allows for faster and easier wet rendering of all the cleaner chunks together, to remove the last impurities and smell.


This is what I do too but I add salt in the 2nd render to help pull impurities


----------



## AliOop

Mary M. said:


> This is what I do too but I add salt in the 2nd render to help pull impurities


Same


----------



## ScentimentallyYours

I did not have a chance to get my suet ground. The last batch I rendered, 6 pounds, I cut into 2 inch cubes (many larger) and tossed them into a soup kettle with water and salt. I brought it to a simmer and cooked until the cubes were translucent. I then stick blended into a uniform liquid. I was surprised by how easily the tallow liquified. That may have been because I was using suet, the beautiful leaf fat from around the kidneys without much of anything in the way of meat trimmings.  

Because we now have cool evenings, I stuck the pot outside to cool down and solidify for the morning. The next day I did the same removing the tallow and scraping the bottom as @Mary M. and @AliOop. Like them, I repeated the salted water simmer to purify the tallow, chilled overnight, and scraped it a again. Then I melted it one more time and stored it in containers. I left the very bottom of the tallow in the pot because it always has a tiny amount of water left in it. I’m very careful to make sure no water ends up in the final tallow or containers to turn rancid or mess with accurate tallow weights.

I put the last bit of tallow together with the earlier scrapings and anything else I may have saved from other cooking in my refrigerator to salt out for one last batch of soaping fat. I would hate for any of it to go to waste, despite encouragement from my 2 Brittanys to let them eat it ALL. Well, okay, they did get the final scrapings as a “gravy” treat on their kibble. Maybe that’s why they keep me company in the kitchen when I render tallow?


----------



## Mary M.




----------



## Mobjack Bay

Quick pic!  Soap for the lavender lovers in my life. BB’s Peaceful Lavender behaved super well for layering. The extra mixing to incorporate micas that weren’t premixed took the top layer a little too far for the swirly look I was going for, but it’s close enough!


----------



## earlene

Mobjack Bay said:


> Quick pic!  Soap for the lavender lovers in my life. BB’s Peaceful Lavender behaved super well for layering. The extra mixing to incorporate micas that weren’t premixed took the top layer a little too far for the swirly look I was going for, but it’s close enough!
> 
> View attachment 62368



Beautiful soap, Mobjack Bay!  What micas did you use?


----------



## dibbles

So pretty @Mobjack Bay. I'm pretty jealous of your perfectly straight line


----------



## TashaBird

I use tallow in all my soaps, except salt soap, and in all my line of skin care products. It’s my favorite! I’ve been using it on my own skin for several years. Fortunately I’ve had access to purchase really nice clean quality tallow. But, recently rendered some from a deer I got this spring. I can’t wait to make soap with it! But, now I’ve got several sources offering me suet and beef trim, and I want to utilize it. So, we’ll see if I really have the energy to deal with it. I’ve got a giant electric roaster that I think I’ll try outside. When I’ve done smaller amounts I’ve used my crock pot inside with salt water, and then stick blended it. Love seeing so many tallow fans!!! 
This was the fat cap left after I made a giant batch of bone broth.


----------



## ScentimentallyYours

TashaBird said:


> I use tallow in all my soaps, except salt soap, and in all my line of skin care products. It’s my favorite! I’ve been using it on my own skin for several years. Fortunately I’ve had access to purchase really nice clean quality tallow. But, recently rendered some from a deer I got this spring. I can’t wait to make soap with it! But, now I’ve got several sources offering me suet and beef trim, and I want to utilize it. So, we’ll see if I really have the energy to deal with it. I’ve got a giant electric roaster that I think I’ll try outside. When I’ve done smaller amounts I’ve used my crock pot inside with salt water, and then stick blended it. Love seeing so many tallow fans!!!
> This was the fat cap left after I made a giant batch of bone broth.


I can’t get the video to play.


----------



## TashaBird

ScentimentallyYours said:


> I can’t get the video to play.


 21 quart pressure canner/cooker full of cooled venison bone broth, with a lovely fat cap!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

earlene said:


> Beautiful soap, Mobjack Bay!  What micas did you use?


Thanks Earlene!  For the lighter purple I finally used NS Iris that I’ve had forever.  The darker purple is Cheshire Cat.

@dibbles  The stars aligned for this one!


----------



## MellonFriend

Grr... Just a few minutes ago I found out that I am not going to be able to make soap today.  I got up feeling all hyped to get soaping and now... I have to run errands all day.  *Sigh*


----------



## Basil

Mobjack Bay said:


> Quick pic!  Soap for the lavender lovers in my life. BB’s Peaceful Lavender behaved super well for layering. The extra mixing to incorporate micas that weren’t premixed took the top layer a little too far for the swirly look I was going for, but it’s close enough!
> 
> View attachment 62368


Beautiful!

I’m pretty happy! My hot chocolate and hot chocolate mint soap with my first soap dough marshmallows. They smell really good! I used a blend of essential oil peppermint and hot cocoa FO from WSP.


----------



## Misschief

I'll be making four batches of soap this weekend. I hadn't planned on making anymore before Christmas but this is a special order. It's a collaboration with a local winery; they want to sell them in their gift shop/tasting room. I'll be making a red wine soap, a white wine soap, a rose soap, and a cider soap. They chose the fragrances and provided the wines and cider. If they sell as well as anticipated, this could become a regular thing.


----------



## Martha

Misschief said:


> I'll be making four batches of soap this weekend. I hadn't planned on making anymore before Christmas but this is a special order. It's a collaboration with a local winery; they want to sell them in their gift shop/tasting room. I'll be making a red wine soap, a white wine soap, a rose soap, and a cider soap. They chose the fragrances and provided the wines and cider. If they sell as well as anticipated, this could become a regular thing.
> 
> View attachment 62381


That’s fabulous. Do you like their wine?


----------



## earlene

Not soap yet, but I am trying out some glacial mud powder I got via @dibbles from her friend's de-stash. It is a very fine powder about the color of slate. I'll be adding some to soap in the near future, but I want to make some facial masks as well.  I posted about that *here*.

One of the things I thought might be fun to do with the glacial mud powder is to mix it with some colorants in hopes it will only subdue and not overpower if I only add a little of the glacial clay.  I just hope it's not too scratchy in the end product.  Anyway, since I prefer to do my color-mixing for swirls while the batter is very fluid, I doubt the the powder would remain in suspension if I added it to the main batter before separating it out for the colorants.   I could be wrong, of course.  Perhaps I'll try it both ways as a test, and see how it goes.


----------



## Misschief

Martha said:


> That’s fabulous. Do you like their wine?


It's kind of interesting.... the woman who I've been working with wanted me to come for a tasting, which I did happily. I wanted to get a feel for what they were expecting. The wines were nice and I really enjoyed the cider but, when I got home and we sampled them, they were just ok. Neither of us was ready to switch from our usual choices. 

There are some really amazing wines coming out of the Okanagan Valley, where we live, some that are award winning on the world stage (Mission Hill Winery produced the first Canadian $100 bottle of wine, Vibrant Vines won a Gold Medal in Switzerland a couple years ago, just to name a couple of them). The wines that this particular winery produces are decent wines, just not my first choice. That's ok, though... they're giving me free wine to make soap for them? I'm in!


----------



## dibbles

earlene said:


> Not soap yet, but I am trying out some glacial mud powder I got via @dibbles from her friend's de-stash. It is a very fine powder about the color of slate. I'll be adding some to soap in the near future, but I want to make some facial masks as well.  I posted about that *here*.
> 
> One of the things I thought might be fun to do with the glacial mud powder is to mix it with some colorants in hopes it will only subdue and not overpower if I only add a little of the glacial clay.  I just hope it's not too scratchy in the end product.  Anyway, since I prefer to do my color-mixing for swirls while the batter is very fluid, I doubt the the powder would remain in suspension if I added it to the main batter before separating it out for the colorants.   I could be wrong, of course.  Perhaps I'll try it both ways as a test, and see how it goes.


Do you disperse your colorants before adding them to your batter? I use it as a stand alone natural colorant and disperse it in some of the batch water, but I think added to micas or oxides in oil would work as well. I have not had it separate out in any way.


----------



## Douging

After having three different batches of soap go through ricing- which is small globules become soap suspended in oil, i finally solved my problem. The wine soap and charcoal soap ended up completely solidifying over time. The Shea lard soap would’ve as well
I realize- your oils cannot be too hot, allow them to cool to room temperature 
Be careful when adding cold ingredients like wine- allow that to come to room temperature 
I followed my rules and soap turned out perfect next day 
I made a completely new batch of same soap


----------



## Martha

Misschief said:


> The wines that this particular winery produces are decent wines, just not my first choice. That's ok, though... they're giving me free wine to make soap for them? I'm in!


Sounds like a dream job. Will work for wine. A fun twist on Will work for food.


----------



## Misschief

Well, four batches done and resting. I did three yesterday but encountered some of the same issues @Douging encountered. All three batches yesterday (all wine) accelerated. I figured that was enough for one day. Today, I did the cider soap and it went beautifully. The fo I used has almost 3% vanilla so I left it uncoloured.


----------



## gww

Misschief
You don't play around, those look like some big batches.
Cheers
gww


----------



## Misschief

gww said:


> Misschief
> You don't play around, those look like some big batches.
> Cheers
> gww


Each batch is 21 bars. That's what they ordered.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

@Misschief Did you do anything to the wine (heating/boiling), or did you use it as-is? Ethyl alcohol is a known trace accelerator.


----------



## Misschief

ResolvableOwl said:


> @Misschief Did you do anything to the wine (heating/boiling), or did you use it as-is? Ethyl alcohol is a known trace accelerator.


I boiled them first, to burn off the alcohol but may not have boiled long enough. They're all fairly sweet so I'm pretty sure that amount of added sugar made a difference as well.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Ask a local bootlegger to distill off the alcohol? You can do with it whatever grown-ups do with brandy. It is more gentle to the wine than DIY stovetop boiling, and you're sure to have removed all of the booze from the distillation residues.
But yes, sugar is another point. Both your added sugar, as well as the residual sugar from the wine.

I'm curious how the vanilla FO will behave. Bisulfite, a major component of ZVCS, is also a common wine additive.


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

TashaBird said:


> 21 quart pressure canner/cooker full of cooled venison bone broth, with a lovely fat cap!


Are you going to make venison soap with the fat?  Haha- nevermind.  I just scrolled up and you said you are.  Let me know how it turns out.  I'm looking for some venison fat to render...


----------



## Misschief

ResolvableOwl said:


> Ask a local bootlegger to distill off the alcohol, and do with it whatever grown-ups do with brandy? More gentle to the wine, and you're sure to have removed all of it.
> But yes, sugar is another point. Both your added sugar, as well as the residual sugar from the wine.
> 
> I'm curious how the vanilla FO will behave. Bisulfite, a major component of ZVCS, is also a common wine additive.


To be honest, the wine and cider in the soap is more for label appeal than anything else. Oh, and no extra sugar was added, just the sugars in the wines.

I'm expecting the FO to turn the soap a tan/brown over time; I can work with that. I added a Copper mica line for added interest.


----------



## Catscankim

Martha said:


> Sounds like a dream job. Will work for wine.


----------



## MellonFriend

I forwent my typical Sunday sleep-in and got up even earlier than my typical rise time and made soap.  I wouldn't trade sleep for much, but soap making is one of them!   This is the product of "this thread". I'll unveil the cut bars over there.


----------



## TashaBird

Ugeauxgirl said:


> Are you going to make venison soap with the fat?  Haha- nevermind.  I just scrolled up and you said you are.  Let me know how it turns out.  I'm looking for some venison fat to render...


one of the benefits of butchering them myself this season was keeping all the scraps for rendering. If I take the carcass to the butcher, most of that goes in the trash.
Made up for some deer season delays today. Made 80 of my most popular bath bombs and packaged my 90 holiday soaps. They’re making me so stinking happy!! I’m trying to time an actual release this time, instead of having everything roll out as they’re ready. Super excited!!
nd steamed the ash off my extras.


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

My husband went fishing for a few days and said he was going to bring back some fish (hopefully) and fresh shrimp.  He asked if we had freezer space.  We do, sort of.  That 9 lb hunk of beef fat was taking up an entire shelf, so I'm rendering it.  Also making Yaupon tea while I'm waiting for the instant pot and crock pot to do their thing.


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

Oh, and I know I said I didn't need any but I got a gift card and spent it on a new mold.


----------



## Catscankim

Not much soapy today unless we consider cleaning the soapy kitchen a soapy thing lol. I did make soap on Friday that I haven't cut yet because I know I ruined it.

I saw a cranberry soap on BB that I wanted to recreate with slanted layers and a melt and pour "cranberry" on top, so I poured my cranberries (which came out nice), then began pouring my soap, and all was going well until my white layer turned stark orange with the fo, even with the td. I have used this fo before and do not remember it turning orange the first time. It was my soap from september's challenge with the cranberry drop swirl. I loved it so much that I bought a lot more.

Totally annoyed with myself...I dumped the orange soap into the mold too soon and it mixed with the green layer. So much wasted time and oils. I need to stop having hissy fits LOL.

I went back to wsp to see if I inadvertently purchased a different fo than my first bottle, but I didn't. I always check the discoloration and the only one I remember buying that discolored was Sugar Cookie. I guess I went on reviews only, and not the actual specs.

Anyway, after all this catastrophe, I peeked at it today and its white LOL. So now I am doubly annoyed with myself. Still, I don't remember it changing orange the first time I used it.

I salvaged leftover green for soap dough, which was supposed to be piped leaves on top of the soap.

I slept terrible last night because of daylight savings time. I woke up at 1am, got up to pee and went back to bed. Woke up again and looked at the phone and it was 1:15am. SERIOUSLY? Then I woke up again and it was only 3. Finally I got up at 4:30 after looking at a regular clock, not the phone (have gotten used to getting up at 4:30-5 for work, so I figured this was just my normal time getting up). I drank coffee (couldn't figure out why the news wasn't on yet) and started doing laundry and cleaning the inside of the refrigerator, when I realized that it was only now 4:00 (after making coffee, etc) LOL. The second time I woke up is what screwed me up because I imagine thats when the clocks changed back and it was 1:00 again. Glad it wasn't a work day, I would have been there early LOL.

The rest of my day was doing chores around the house. I power washed the front of the house and the driveway and back gardening area. Got my kitchen clean and deep cleaned my fridge and freezer. Laundry done, trash out (trash night), took a nap, and now I'm wide awake when I should be sleeping lol.


----------



## Basil

Mobjack Bay said:


> Quick pic!  Soap for the lavender lovers in my life. BB’s Peaceful Lavender behaved super well for layering. The extra mixing to incorporate micas that weren’t premixed took the top layer a little too far for the swirly look I was going for, but it’s close enough!
> 
> View attachment 62368


Good grief @Mobjack, I replied your soap was beautiful but didn't realize I posted the picture of mine on that same reply. I'm so sorry. That was tacky, and not intended. And your lavender soap Is beautiful. Very peaceful


----------



## Zing

I soaped today!  I got a brainstorm for a second attempt at a Pittsburgh Steeler soap for my beloved sis's January birthday.  It requires 3 mini-column molds and because I have just one mold, it'll be a tedious week of soaping -- and it means doing dishes in a timely fashion, so ugh.  First I made up a masterbatch, and then I soaped.  So. Much. Math! I've got the first column poured and wrapped in a heating pad rolled inside of a water pitcher.
Also visited dear sis and enjoyed using my long-time cured soap now that she is _finally_ using my soap instead of decorating with my soap.  At my dad's, though, I discovered a whole drawer full of my soaps going back years..


Basil said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> I’m pretty happy! My hot chocolate and hot chocolate mint soap with my first soap dough marshmallows. They smell really good! I used a blend of essential oil peppermint and hot cocoa FO from WSP.


Mm. Mm. Good.  So want to drink/eat that!

And @Misschief has inspired me to search for a distillery partner, you know, for, ahem, soaping purposes.  There's gotta be a demand for whiskey label appeal, right?!


----------



## Dawni

I'm alive! Haha how is everyone?
We caught covid  But fortunately we came out a lot better than some others. I have to say though, that this virus sucks something hard. It's been a month since recovery and we're still feeling the after effects.

Hence, nothing soapy has been going on lately.. Unless you count showering, washing hands and little butts..

But the soap room/dungeon/workshop is coming along nicely. It's done actually, I just have to set my stuff up and I'm only able to organize a few minutes a day. This was last night.




Also, my demonspawn has long ago decided that everything that's mine is also his. Not much of a choice since half this room is for him - I'm homeschooling him this year but a lot of his stuff is still in boxes n bags too. This was also last night.




And I'm so behind on Christmas soaps


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Basil said:


> Good grief @Mobjack, I replied your soap was beautiful but didn't realize I posted the picture of mine on that same reply. I'm so sorry. That was tacky, and not intended. And your lavender soap Is beautiful. Very peaceful


Oh Basil, no worries ❤ I forgot to post that I LOVE your marshmallows ❤❤❤

@Dawni You sure have been through more than your fair share of challenges and yet you keep moving ahead and smiling.  I look forward to seeing a photo or two of you making soap in your new space and the soap, too. 

I’m pushing the boundaries now on my holiday soaps - used 38% lye with a new to me FO, OT Cranberry Woods plus a little Orange 10x EO.  I attempted a bit of a hanger swirl.  We shall see.



@Misschief your reminding me that I have boiled red wine in the frig.  Does the wine discolor the soap at all?

@MellonFriend that top is pretty.  The colors in the photo of the soap look much more red and green compared with your concept diagram.  I’m on an ipad.


----------



## Misschief

Mobjack Bay said:


> @Misschief your reminding me that I have boiled red wine in the frig. Does the wine discolor the soap at all?



I added Merlot mica to give my red wine soap some colour. That's how I've done all my red wine soaps so I'm not really sure how much colour the red wine would impart, tbh. The white and the rose added no colour at all.


----------



## AliOop

@Dawni so glad you are ok! I’ve thought of you often and prayed that you made it through the flooding and covid and all the other hard things. Your soap dungeon looks amazing and your son is . Easy for me to say since I’m not homeschooling him, eh?


----------



## Dawni

@Mobjack Bay huuuugs!
I'm giving myself til end of this week to start soaping. Might not be enough time to get something like what I did last year with the Christmas soaps but that's life but maaaaybe I can entice some last minute shoppers.

So hopefully soap making pics will be shown next week lol

BTW, that soap top is gorgeous!

@AliOop huuuugs!
Thank you so much for that! Covid sucked and we're just thankful none of us got so bad as to be hospitalized - and the lil guy (who I'm convinced has both a guardian angel and demon watching over him lol), and grandma (both not vaccinated btw) came out of it unscathed.

I can hardly do simple things without having to catch a breath and it still feels like a hippo is sitting on my chest all the time but slowly I NEED to get things done. Currently no flooding since the one in August I'm happy to report but the year isn't over yet haha

So update. Hardly finished but big improvement - shelves and kid LOL









Lil tidbit - almost everything you see, maybe 80% has either been gifted or bought secondhand, from molds to cutters, to bins and including some of the ingredients I got from people destashing. Even that bunch of paper is my sister's medical board exam reviewers lol. Kinda proud of that.

Except the kid of course...... He's new(ish). 

Anyone coming across this with experience in homeschooling gimme a shout out please, I'll send you a message for tips haha

I've missed you guys!


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Dawni said:


> Anyone coming across this with experience in homeschooling gimme a shout out please, I'll send you a message for tips haha


I see you already taught him how to assemble soap moulds. Priorities!


----------



## dibbles

@Dawni It's so good to see you back. Your little guy is growing so fast!


----------



## Dawni

ResolvableOwl said:


> I see you already taught him how to assemble soap moulds. Priorities!


Well yes lol this is one kid who can definitely say he grew up with soap making lol

He uses the wooden ones as ramps n tracks for his cars. He has taken over my seashell silicone molds and uses them with his clay. He "borrows" my spatulas and containers but I have to borrow them back lol. Every now n then some tape or string will not be where I last put them and sometimes I find lil animals inside my slow cooker.

I have a disclaimer though - none of this happens WHILE I'm soaping though haha, just in between

@dibbles I know right! When I met you guys in this here forum, he was barely 2yrs old! And it's good to see you too


----------



## Basil

Dawni said:


> I'm alive! Haha how is everyone?
> We caught covid  But fortunately we came out a lot better than some others. I have to say though, that this virus sucks something hard. It's been a month since recovery and we're still feeling the after effects.
> 
> Hence, nothing soapy has been going on lately.. Unless you count showering, washing hands and little butts..
> 
> But the soap room/dungeon/workshop is coming along nicely. It's done actually, I just have to set my stuff up and I'm only able to organize a few minutes a day. This was last night.
> View attachment 62411
> 
> Also, my demonspawn has long ago decided that everything that's mine is also his. Not much of a choice since half this room is for him - I'm homeschooling him this year but a lot of his stuff is still in boxes n bags too. This was also last night.
> View attachment 62412
> 
> And I'm so behind on Christmas soaps


Awww Dawni I’m so sorry you all got sick. I’m glad none of you had to be hospitalized though. My daughter was sick with it too and had been fully vaccinated. It kicked her butt but she wasn’t hospitalized. She’s a respiratory therapist and got it from a fellow staff member and they all suit up. I’m sure you’ll need to just take care of yourself and try not to overdo it. With your little one I bet that’s easier said than done! Take it easy, it’s nice to see you back !


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

ScentimentallyYours said:


> I can’t get the video to play.


I couldn't view either.



Misschief said:


> I'll be making four batches of soap this weekend. I hadn't planned on making anymore before Christmas but this is a special order. It's a collaboration with a local winery; they want to sell them in their gift shop/tasting room. I'll be making a red wine soap, a white wine soap, a rose soap, and a cider soap. They chose the fragrances and provided the wines and cider. If they sell as well as anticipated, this could become a regular thing.
> 
> View attachment 62381



Thats so awesome' Congrats 



Dawni said:


> I'm alive! Haha how is everyone?
> We caught covid  But fortunately we came out a lot better than some others. I have to say though, that this virus sucks something hard. It's been a month since recovery and we're still feeling the after effects.
> 
> Hence, nothing soapy has been going on lately.. Unless you count showering, washing hands and little butts..
> 
> But the soap room/dungeon/workshop is coming along nicely. It's done actually, I just have to set my stuff up and I'm only able to organize a few minutes a day. This was last night.
> View attachment 62411
> 
> Also, my demonspawn has long ago decided that everything that's mine is also his. Not much of a choice since half this room is for him - I'm homeschooling him this year but a lot of his stuff is still in boxes n bags too. This was also last night.
> View attachment 62412
> 
> And I'm so behind on Christmas soaps


Glad your on the road to recovering.


----------



## Zing

Dawni said:


> I'm alive! Haha how is everyone?
> We caught covid  But fortunately we came out a lot better than some others. I have to say though, that this virus sucks something hard. It's been a month since recovery and we're still feeling the after effects.
> 
> Hence, nothing soapy has been going on lately.. Unless you count showering, washing hands and little butts..
> 
> But the soap room/dungeon/workshop is coming along nicely. It's done actually, I just have to set my stuff up and I'm only able to organize a few minutes a day. This was last night.
> View attachment 62411
> 
> Also, my demonspawn has long ago decided that everything that's mine is also his. Not much of a choice since half this room is for him - I'm homeschooling him this year but a lot of his stuff is still in boxes n bags too. This was also last night.
> View attachment 62412
> 
> And I'm so behind on Christmas soaps


Wicky wicky what??!!  Hey, stranger!!  It's sooooo good to see you and hear from you again!!  Best wishes on recovering.  Just one question -- where is your baby?


----------



## SoapSisters

Mobjack Bay said:


> @Misschief your reminding me that I have boiled red wine in the frig.  Does the wine discolor the soap at all?



Not Misschief, but I made soap with wine a few months ago and it came out brownish. I boiled down over 1.5 cups of dry red wine, and it came out to about 2 ice cubes, 28 grams in weight. I used this 28g of "wine syrup" and 118g of white vinegar as my liquid (33% lye concentration) in a 500g recipe. I added the melted and warmed (ETA: I had frozen the wine after making it) wine to the oils before adding the lye solution. I didn't use any colorants or clay in the soap.


----------



## Basil

SoapSisters said:


> Not Misschief, but I made soap with wine a few months ago and it came out brownish. I boiled down over 1.5 cups of dry red wine, and it came out to about 2 ice cubes, 28 grams in weight. I used this 28g of "wine syrup" and 118g of white vinegar as my liquid (33% lye concentration) in a 500g recipe. I added the melted and warmed wine to the oils before adding the lye solution. I didn't use any colorants or clay in the soap.
> 
> View attachment 62423


Yum! That look like fudge!


----------



## Babyshoes

My soaping session was delayed today for a sad reason. I was resting with a cuppa after my prep stage, when I saw a Facebook post about a deceased cat on the side of the road not too far from my home. While I know my cats don't usually go as far as the busy road, you just never know for certain if they might decide to explore a bit further for a change. I jumped up, went and grabbed some old towels and set out to find this poor kitty. Thankfully not one of mine or my neighbour's. 

Here in the UK, council teams are *supposed* to check dead cats, dogs and other pets they collect for a microchip, and all have a chip reader on the lorry, but all too often we hear stories of times that does not happen, and so either the owners never find out what happened to their missing pet, or by the time they do find out after calling the council with a description, their pet has already been cremated along with all the other wild animals killed on the roads, so they can't claim a body or even their ashes. The usual excuse seems to be that the crew assumed the cat was a stray because it looked scruffy. No you idiots, it looked scruffy because it was hit by a car....

Because of this, cat lovers in my area (and many other areas around the country) will act quickly if they can when these kinds of posts appear on social media, to take the deceased pet to a vet for a chip check before the council clean up team arrives. Thankfully, the lovely tabby I took to the vet today was chipped, so her family will at least have closure.  RIP beautiful kitty. 

(Please, no discussion about indoor vs outdoor cats, they always degenerate into an argument. I'm very much aware of both sides of the argument, and made my decision to allow my cats out during the day after a lot of careful consideration and discussion with my partner.)

Anyhow, after the adrenaline rush of that, I got home with a massive headache. The fact that I hadn't eaten lunch yet didn't help, so I ended up starting my soaping session a couple of hours later than planned. 

The good news is that the 2 new fragrances I was testing behaved very well, so I could have done multicoloured designs - but past experience made me wary and I stuck to single colour soaps, though one of them has a contrasting mica-in-oil swirl on top, which I think will look great when cut. The third batch was a refill of my partner's current favourite scent, "rock salt and driftwood". It was the first to run out at the gaming weekend I mentioned recently, (where I took a basket of soaps to share,) it's just such a nice, well rounded, fresh scent. It's pretty gender neutral too, which helps! I also keep the colours in that quite simple, so although the design elements weren't exactly challenging this time, I really just needed the win of successful soap today!


----------



## Zing

I soaped for the second day in a row!  I made another mini column mold for a design I'm working on for my sister's birthday.  Everything is gelling rolled up in a heating pad and buried under towels.


----------



## Martha

Dawni said:


> I'm alive! Haha how is everyone?
> We caught covid  But fortunately we came out a lot better than some others. I have to say though, that this virus sucks something hard. It's been a month since recovery and we're still feeling the after effects.
> And I'm so behind on Christmas soaps



Hi @Dawni ! Happy to hear you are recovering. I reappeared after a long hiatus and was wondering where you were. Glad you didn’t have to be hospitalized! Take care


----------



## Dawni

@Martha nice to see you're back too!

Mr. @Zing that IS the baby lol he's not so widdle anymore

@Peachy Clean Soap thank you so much

@Basil it's always so nice to see that avatar of yours!

Thanks for the well wishes everyone 

Agenda for the day:
Check on each and every single bar of stored soap, and clean my soap rack

That's the only soapy thing so far today (yes, new day already here hehe)


----------



## Zing

Dawni said:


> @Martha nice to see you're back too!
> 
> Mr. @Zing that IS the baby lol he's not so widdle anymore
> 
> @Peachy Clean Soap thank you so much
> 
> @Basil it's always so nice to see that avatar of yours!
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes everyone
> 
> Agenda for the day:
> Check on each and every single bar of stored soap, and clean my soap rack
> 
> That's the only soapy thing so far today (yes, new day already here hehe)


Hug him while you can.  All of a sudden he'll be renting his own apartment, grocery shopping, and all that #adulting s--t.  So good to hang out with you today!!


----------



## Basil

I unmolded soap today expecting it to be a disappointment as to how I pictured it. I’m so happy! And shocked lol! I hope I can duplicate it ! I’d take a better picture but I’m pretty amped up as the soaps before this one weren’t quite what I wanted. So I just keep staring at it  I bought the FO Santa’s Pipe and was trying to go for a Santa, smoky, cherry, snowy on the boots etc look


----------



## Dawni

Mr. @Zing that happened with my eldest lol. By mid of next year he'll be moving out too

@Basil I got it! I really did picture Santa. Soap looks great


----------



## maryloucb

Babyshoes said:


> My soaping session was delayed today for a sad reason. I was resting with a cuppa after my prep stage, when I saw a Facebook post about a deceased cat on the side of the road not too far from my home. While I know my cats don't usually go as far as the busy road, you just never know for certain if they might decide to explore a bit further for a change. I jumped up, went and grabbed some old towels and set out to find this poor kitty. Thankfully not one of mine or my neighbour's.
> 
> Here in the UK, council teams are *supposed* to check dead cats, dogs and other pets they collect for a microchip, and all have a chip reader on the lorry, but all too often we hear stories of times that does not happen, and so either the owners never find out what happened to their missing pet, or by the time they do find out after calling the council with a description, their pet has already been cremated along with all the other wild animals killed on the roads, so they can't claim a body or even their ashes. The usual excuse seems to be that the crew assumed the cat was a stray because it looked scruffy. No you idiots, it looked scruffy because it was hit by a car....


That is so kind of you to take that on. RIP poor kitty 

I am finally ready to make some soap again after a good break. I'm going to try a tree swirl this weekend. Hubby and son will be off elk hunting so I'll have the house to myself. Wish me luck!


----------



## TashaBird

Found a new tool for painting bath bombs. No RA evaporation or constant dipping a brush!! Refillable paint pen! Yay!!


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

I finished rendering tallow this morning.  It made a LOT. Then I made a split batch of soap- lavender chamomile, and two big bars scented with Irish Spring for my dad.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Evil cloud 

ETA: @TashaBird


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Another quick pic!  This one is scented with OTs Cranberry Woods and a splash of orange 10x eo, and was inspired by this *soap*.





@SoapSisters thanks!  Maybe tomorrow night…


----------



## Soaplizard

my first time making pie soap........yeah the discoloration is Real with this one....

key lime pie fragrance from natures garden smells delicious!


----------



## dibbles

@Mobjack Bay _nailed it!_


----------



## Zing

I soaped for the 3rd day in a row -- just a mini-column embed.  Lotsa dishes piling up....  I always freak out about this BB buttercup yellow mica because it is ORANGE in the batter before morphing into yellow.

The first 2 columns were scented with black pepper, tea tree and cinnamon leaf essential oils which I decided was stinky.  The 3rd column and the main soap will be just black pepper and tea tree in an attempt to make it smell better.

And @Soaplizard -- Dude!  What the h?!  What a work of art!  You've set a pretty high bar there.

I recently helped out one of our peeps here on testing her various soaps.  I keep these small bars in my basement soap shop and look forward to washing up at the end of a session.


----------



## Catscankim

Zing said:


> I soaped for the 3rd day in a row -- just a mini-column embed.  Lotsa dishes piling up....  I always freak out about this BB buttercup yellow mica because it is ORANGE in the batter before morphing into yellow.



I have a green one, Andy The Money that looks like baby on antibiotic poop in the batter, but it comes out a really pretty green after the cpop. Hard to pour and swirl poopy brown and imagine how its going to look.


----------



## TashaBird

ResolvableOwl said:


> Evil cloud
> 
> ETA: @TashaBird


Not evil. Just grumpy. Grumpy Clouds have rainbows inside!


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Puréed some chickpeas to replenish my hummus stockpile. Worried for a second if it weren't a good idea to wear protective glasses during SBing.


----------



## LynetteO

November is my birthday  month & a dear friend of mine had silicone molds delivered to me today!


----------



## LynetteO

LynetteO said:


> a dear friend of mine had silicone molds delivered to me today!



I’ll be making some lard bars in them as soon as the Christmas season  is behind me!


----------



## Zing

I unmolded my mini-column mold and breathed a sigh of relief that it morphed into yellow as it was supposed to!  Tomorrow is the big day that I make a loaf soap with 3 mini-column molds and it all comes together and the heavens open and the angels sing....  I may be setting myself up for the design I want and the design I get!

I have several thin slabs of leftover batter that I cut and I've got the wheels turning on how to use them in confetti/embed soap.


----------



## Catscankim

I cut my chocolate soap today and it looks pretty, but I forgot to take pics before I put them away. Smells yummy.

Then I got myself wrapped up in a soap dough snowman project inspired by Soy and Shea's you tube video. I have been collecting soap dough from leftover soap just for this. I got my little snow guys and gals put together. I think they are going to stick LOL. I never molded soap dough before. The heads kept falling off. I guess I wet them too much.

I am one hour past my bedtime already, so I am going to have to put clothes on them tomorrow. Some of them look pretty sad, which is why I made extras. But as soon as I get hats and scarves on them, I think they will look a little more happy LOL


----------



## Zing

Catscankim said:


> I have a green one, Andy The Money that looks like baby on antibiotic poop in the batter, but it comes out a really pretty green after the cpop. Hard to pour and swirl poopy brown and imagine how its going to look.


So, yeah, now I have _that_ visual in my head!  So glad you came back with the charming and cute little guys!  I don't know how you all have the patience to make little creatures, snowmen, witches, Big Foots, etc.!  Really impressive.


----------



## Catscankim

this is pre and post cpop Andy the Money @Zing LOL. Just to make the visual real


----------



## Catscankim

Catscankim said:


> this is pre and post cpop Andy the Money @Zing LOL. Just to make the visual real
> 
> View attachment 62489
> View attachment 62490


out of the diaper, baby is on antibiotics and has the shits and now its in their hair kinda stuff LOL

edit: just throw the baby away kinda look. But It makes a really pretty green in the end


----------



## Zing

Catscankim said:


> this is pre and post cpop Andy the Money @Zing LOL. Just to make the visual real
> 
> View attachment 62489
> View attachment 62490






JUST STOP IT, WOULDJA??!!  I'm having PTSD when our oldest got rotavirus.  Our pediatrician looked me in the eyes and said, "It's going to be bad, steel yourself, really bad for many days, like you will never change so many diapers.  Good luck with that!"


----------



## earlene

Catscankim said:


> this is pre and post cpop Andy the Money @Zing LOL. Just to make the visual real
> 
> View attachment 62489


Looks like split pea soup to me.


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

I gave my CP a whole extra night to solidify and this morning I unmolded and sliced, coffee in hand.  I liked one of my new molds more than expected.  The detailed molds came out pretty well, but I think I'll try putting those in the freezer before unmolding next time.   The loaf had a lovely swirl- especially considering that it accelerated a bit


.  It's going to be a good day!


----------



## ShirleyHailstock

LynetteO said:


> November is my birthday  month & a dear friend of mine had silicone molds delivered to me today!
> View attachment 62486


Could I have her as a friend too?  Happy Birthday!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Soaplizard said:


> my first time making pie soap........yeah the discoloration is Real with this one....
> 
> key lime pie fragrance from natures garden smells delicious!


Love it.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

LynetteO said:


> November is my birthday  month & a dear friend of mine had silicone molds delivered to me today!
> View attachment 62486


Ih how sweet' Happy Belated Birthday


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Catscankim said:


> I cut my chocolate soap today and it looks pretty, but I forgot to take pics before I put them away. Smells yummy.
> 
> Then I got myself wrapped up in a soap dough snowman project inspired by Soy and Shea's you tube video. I have been collecting soap dough from leftover soap just for this. I got my little snow guys and gals put together. I think they are going to stick LOL. I never molded soap dough before. The heads kept falling off. I guess I wet them too much.
> 
> I am one hour past my bedtime already, so I am going to have to put clothes on them tomorrow. Some of them look pretty sad, which is why I made extras. But as soon as I get hats and scarves on them, I think they will look a little more happy LOL
> 
> View attachment 62488



OMG Adorable


----------



## Dawni

@Soaplizard those look eatable!

Happy birth month @LynetteO!

@Zing and @Catscankim looking forward to whatever pics y'all are posting next

@Ugeauxgirl I like those.. And you're right that is a very pretty swirl

As for myself... Today... Just cleaning up soap, and soap racks, and soap molds, and.. Well, just really a lot of cleaning up lol


----------



## LynetteO

LynetteO said:


> November is my birthday  month & a dear friend of mine had silicone molds delivered to me today!
> View attachment 62486





LynetteO said:


> November is my birthday  month & a dear friend of mine had silicone molds delivered to me today!


Had to make a quick batch of soap using the massage bar mold?!


----------



## LynetteO

Basil said:


> I unmolded soap today expecting it to be a disappointment as to how I pictured it. I’m so happy! “…bought the FO Santa’s Pipe and was trying to go for a Santa, smoky, cherry, snowy on the boots etc look


Nailed it!


----------



## AliOop

Catscankim said:


> this is pre and post cpop Andy the Money @Zing LOL. Just to make the visual real
> 
> View attachment 62489
> View attachment 62490


I remember the last time you showed us a pic of the container with that colorant. My recommendation was to throw it away, along with the spatula and anything that has spatters on it.   But the color sure morphs into a pretty green, so maybe you can just put it in a room where you don't have to look at it while it does its thing?


----------



## LynetteO

LynetteO said:


> November is my birthday  month & a dear friend of mine had silicone molds delivered to me today!


Y’all I am just so thrilled. MORE molds,  with loofahs, arrived today! I am blessed!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

I finally got to try infused paprika oil in soap' yay.  It turned out more of a rusty reddish color, I thought would be more red/ pink shades. 
For infusion i used  ( 12g of paprika infused in 57g of MCT oil for 4 days in the fridge, stirring a couple times a day.  I extracted oil w/a dropper being careful not to disrupt settled paprika on the bottom of container, then used a mesh strainer to assure no small particles were in oil, or least amount possible. 

In soap I used 1oz infused MCT oil & 1tea of rose kaolin clay. scented w/ peppermint & orange EO.

Here is a soap I pipped roses on top. not bad considering im new at pipping.  I scented this one w/ winter wonderland'  patchouly eo, pine needle eo, balsam cedar fo.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

That's a pretty colour! And the colour strength looks quite decent. The paprika powder is a great source of uncertainty, there are so many varieties out there and not all of them are as brilliantly coloured (or as mild ) as one would like them to be for soap. When I used paprika oil, I got actually paprika _kernel_ oil, i. e. the fatty oil pressed from the kernels of bell peppers. A small oil mill sells these, never seen anywhere else yet. Very pure colour, scarlet red in the single % area, and at higher dilutions more salmon/peachy/apricot coloured. Full saturation, with not the faintest brownish tone (and zero sediments to care of).
ETA: I have bought the mild and the hot variant, and I'm through the mild, with only the hot one left, and I WILL NOT use it in soap .


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Last pict' lol.   I haven't posted any pictures in a while so thought I'd post.  This one is scented in peachy type scents. 
Thx for viewing 



ResolvableOwl said:


> That's a pretty colour! And the colour strength looks quite decent. The paprika powder is a great source of uncertainty, there are so many varieties out there and not all of them are as brilliantly coloured (or as mild ) as one would like them to be for soap. When I used paprika oil, I got actually paprika _kernel_ oil, i. e. the fatty oil pressed from the kernels of bell peppers. A small oil mill sells these, never seen anywhere else yet. Very pure colour, scarlet red in the single % area, and at higher dilutions more salmon/peachy/apricot coloured. Full saturation, with not the faintest brownish tone (and zero sediments to care of).
> ETA: I have bought the mild and the hot variant, and I'm through the mild, with only the hot one left, and I WILL NOT use it in soap .


Oh thats interesting' great info too. .  Oh I gotta tell you' yesterday while shopping I spotted " mustard seed oil" & instantly thought of you & your soap you used it in.  lol .


----------



## Zing

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> I finally got to try infused paprika oil in soap' yay.  It turned out more of a rusty reddish color, I thought would be more red/ pink shades.
> For infusion i used  ( 12g of paprika infused in 57g of MCT oil for 4 days in the fridge, stirring a couple times a day.  I extracted oil w/a dropper being careful not to disrupt settled paprika on the bottom of container, then used a mesh strainer to assure no small particles were in oil, or least amount possible.
> 
> In soap I used 1oz infused MCT oil & 1tea of rose kaolin clay. scented w/ peppermint & orange EO.


 Love your soaps!  Very tie-dyedesque!

Whew!  What a soapy day!  I had the holiday day off and feel muy productivo.  First, I made lotion bars.  I'm splurging on my Christmas gifts this year and using 1/3 beeswax, 1/3 cupuacu butter (lookin' at you, @lianasouza and hoping I'm spelling and pronouncing right for a family newspaper), and 1/3 combo of fractionated coconut oil and meadowfoam seed oil (mmmm!) and jojoba.

I also made soap, a Pittsburgh Steelers themed soap for beloved Sis and -- gah! -- now I'm totally angsty.  Must. Wait. 24 hours.  It was quite the project with 3 mini-column molds as embeds.  My stick blender is on the fritz and I used it sparingly.  So much stirring.  So much math.  Now, so much wine....


----------



## LynetteO

LynetteO said:


> November is my birthday  month & a dear friend of mine had silicone molds delivered to me today!
> View attachment 62486


These ZNSB (Zany’s No Slime Bastille) bars hardened in a flash. Made these this morning & not a single squish during removal from my new birthday  molds just shy of 12 hours later. Cozy Flannel FO







						Zany's no slime castile
					

This is a tried and true recipe that I've made several times. Others have tried it with excellent results. Be sure to keep the bar high and dry between uses by using a soap-saver-type soap dish. Tweak to your heart's delight! (Like, do I even need to say that?! :D)  ZANY’S NO SLIME OLIVE OIL...




					www.soapmakingforum.com


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Last pict' lol.


----------



## Vicki C

Getting ready for my first indoor farmers market in my small town. Here’s my trial run setup, I smudged out my business banner logo for this forum but I’m really excited about it. Fingers crossed!


----------



## melonpan

Vicki C said:


> Getting ready for my first indoor farmers market in my small town. Here’s my trial run setup, I smudged out my business banner logo for this forum but I’m really excited about it. Fingers crossed!
> View attachment 62514


Good luck! I'm loving your setup, it is beautiful. Your soaps looks great, and the little festive lights 

My soaping thing today is having a lots of ideas for soap this week but little time to act on them! I have a few ideas for the rainbow soap for the november challenge here on the forum, then thinking to finally try the famous ZNSC, and also figuring out my Christmas soap.
But most importantly I'm impatiently waiting for my micas, which sadly have not arrived yet. I was hoping they would arrive before the weekend. So I'm debating if I should get on with my Christmas soap in the meantime - the issue is, I really wanted to make the rainbow soap lol, so much that I have the rainbow design all planned but the Christmas one not yet   fingers crossed that my postman delivers the micas tomorrow morning!


----------



## Babyshoes

melonpan said:


> ...
> But most importantly I'm impatiently waiting for my micas, which sadly have not arrived yet. I was hoping they would arrive before the weekend. So I'm debating if I should get on with my Christmas soap in the meantime - the issue is, I really wanted to make the rainbow soap lol, so much that I have the rainbow design all planned but the Christmas one not yet   fingers crossed that my postman delivers the micas tomorrow morning!



Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

My soapy thing was cleaning up my soap room- aka the guest bedroom, because my son is bringing a friend home for the weekend. 

No soapmaking for me till next week, but truthfully, I'm overrun with soap.  A few days off won't hurt.  My mom said that I have the best smelling guest bedroom ever!


----------



## Janewoc17

Well, Zany.. your NSCS is not fool proof! I made my first batch yesterday and unmolded today about 24 hours later. The soap is very soft. I realized late last night that I failed to change the default lye water ratio from 2:1 to 1.7:1. Maybe it will firm up someday? Or maybe I should rebatch? It was my first time using the SMF lye calc, so who knows how I might have mangled your recipe. And it’s really hot here.


----------



## Zing

Cut yesterday's soap and breathed a sigh of relief and joy, Ta-da! . And did the dishes.

Also, I made more lotion bars today scented with rosemary EO and made with beeswax, cupuacu butter, meadowfoam seed oil (mmmmmmm), and fractionated coconut oil.

My best bud's birthday party is tomorrow and I'll package up some lotion bars and soap for him.  He's a fanatic for my lotion bars.  With all due respect to a certain German friend on here -- maybe not, sorry not sorry but certain German friend made a smarta-- remark about my TD post -- but my bud is celebrating his birthday with a German tradition of walking house to house and eating stewed kale and it's called a Kohlfart.  Kitten Love?! Really?!  Most people I know are happy with cake and ice cream on their birthday.  And snow is predicted.  But he's my best bud so I'll go on this walk and eat stewed kale because that's just how I roll.

EDIT:  Sorry, moderator!  Love that you changed out my acronym for "Kitten Love"!  Kitten love -- it's my new catch phrase!  LM...um... B O!!


----------



## Martha

Vicki C said:


> Getting ready for my first indoor farmers market in my small town. Here’s my trial run setup, I smudged out my business banner logo for this forum but I’m really excited about it. Fingers crossed!
> View attachment 62514


Beautiful! Everything is so well done - soaps, packaging, etc. Good luck with the stampede.


----------



## Janewoc17

Zing said:


> Cut yesterday's soap and breathed a sigh of relief and joy, Ta-da! . And did the dishes.
> 
> Also, I made more lotion bars today scented with rosemary EO and made with beeswax, cupuacu butter, meadowfoam seed oil (mmmmmmm), and fractionated coconut oil.
> 
> My best bud's birthday party is tomorrow and I'll package up some lotion bars and soap for him.  He's a fanatic for my lotion bars.  With all due respect to a certain German friend on here -- maybe not, sorry not sorry but certain German friend made a smarta-- remark about my TD post -- but my bud is celebrating his birthday with a German tradition of walking house to house and eating stewed kale and it's called a Kohlfart.  Kitten Love?! Really?!  Most people I know are happy with cake and ice cream on their birthday.  And snow is predicted.  But he's my best bud so I'll go on this walk and eat stewed kale because that's just how I roll.


Any chance you would share your lotion bar recipe? It sounds yummy!



Martha said:


> Beautiful! Everything is so well done - soaps, packaging, etc. Good luck with the stampede.


Gorgeous display!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Zing said:


> Love your soaps!  Very tie-dyedesque!
> 
> Whew!  What a soapy day!  I had the holiday day off and feel muy productivo.  First, I made lotion bars.  I'm splurging on my Christmas gifts this year and using 1/3 beeswax, 1/3 cupuacu butter (lookin' at you, @lianasouza and hoping I'm spelling and pronouncing right for a family newspaper), and 1/3 combo of fractionated coconut oil and meadowfoam seed oil (mmmm!) and jojoba.
> 
> I also made soap, a Pittsburgh Steelers themed soap for beloved Sis and -- gah! -- now I'm totally angsty.  Must. Wait. 24 hours.  It was quite the project with 3 mini-column molds as embeds.  My stick blender is on the fritz and I used it sparingly.  So much stirring.  So much math.  Now, so much wine....


Thank you . I noticed your post on your SB' I may be having the same problem its worn out' lol can you Let us know how your new SB works out for you? tis the season ☃.



Janewoc17 said:


> Gorgeous display!


Aww thank you 



Vicki C said:


> Getting ready for my first indoor farmers market in my small town. Here’s my trial run setup, I smudged out my business banner logo for this forum but I’m really excited about it. Fingers crossed!
> View attachment 62514


Love your set up' & your soap is beautiful!!! Best of luck on your 1st farmers market' how exciting. ❤


----------



## Zing

Janewoc17 said:


> Any chance you would share your lotion bar recipe? It sounds yummy!


Heck yeah, I'm an evangelist!  I do variations on a theme of 1/3 beeswax, 1/3 butter (cocoa or shea or cupuacu), 1/3 liquid oil (jojoba, apricot kernel, fractionated coconut, coconut, etc.)  Just minutes to make.  And no cure time so if you don't like the hardness/oiliness, just re-melt and tweak away.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

My soapy thing yesterday night was to put a few troublesome composite soaps into the oven for a (very) late emergency CPOP. Four months ago now, I had split a batter into a solid loaf and soap dough, then cut up the loaf and puttied together with the soap dough.
Everything appeared to be fine, until some weeks later, I noticed that some of the joints weren't stable, but gaps opened. It seemed like the CP soap contracted quicker upon curing than the soap dough. I decided to forget about it give it some more time to mellow out. It didn't.
Yesterday I put the bars on a baking pan, and gave them an hour at 100°C in the oven. They indeed softened, and the gaps closed. Call it emergency CPOP, or call it welding. Just now, after one night of cooling down again, they seem firmer and more robust than ever (albeit with some blisters on top from the direct heat radiation of the heating coil).



Zing said:


> walking house to house and eating stewed kale and it's called a Kohlfart


Sure he didn't wind you up, and rather made a Kohlfa*h*rt instead? Or is the missing “h” a subtle Freudian nod to your adolescent mind?



Janewoc17 said:


> Well, Zany.. your NSCS is not fool proof! I made my first batch yesterday and unmolded today about 24 hours later. The soap is very soft. I realized late last night that I failed to change the default lye water ratio from 2:1 to 1.7:1. Maybe it will firm up someday? Or maybe I should rebatch? It was my first time using the SMF lye calc, so who knows how I might have mangled your recipe. And it’s really hot here.


It will harden up without doubt. Rebatching would make things only worse. But it's an interesting “mistake” in any case. As long as you have the correct amount of NaOH, it'll be safe soap. You've added too much water more water than in Zany's canonical recipe. Nothing _wrong_ with that, except you cannot call it “official” ZNSC. And: you have a bit _more salt_ in it (assuming you've used pre-mixed faux sea water to make the lye solution).
And keep in mind: Unmoulding after 24 hours is already very good from a traditional castile point of view, so it's more a success than a failure in any case!


----------



## Janewoc17

Zing said:


> Heck yeah, I'm an evangelist!  I do variations on a theme of 1/3 beeswax, 1/3 butter (cocoa or shea or cupuacu), 1/3 liquid oil (jojoba, apricot kernel, fractionated coconut, coconut, etc.)  Just minutes to make.  And no cure time so if you don't like the hardness/oiliness, just re-melt and tweak away.


Thank you Zing!! That’s what I’m doing today!!!


----------



## Janewoc17

It will harden up without doubt. Rebatching would make things only worse. But it's an interesting “mistake” in any case. As long as you have the correct amount of NaOH, it'll be safe soap. You've added too much water more water than in Zany's canonical recipe. Nothing _wrong_ with that, except you cannot call it “official” ZNSC. And: you have a bit _more salt_ in it (assuming you've used pre-mixed faux sea water to make the lye solution).
And keep in mind: Unmoulding after 24 hours is already very good from a traditional castile point of view, so it's more a success than a failure in any case!
[/QUOTE]
Dear R O, Thank you for the words of encouragement! I noticed that the bars are a bit more firm today. I did use Faux Sea Water in the recipe. I had lots left over and I wondered about using it in other recipes?


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Cocoa butter alone appears like the ideal single oil to make M&P soap from … except it doesn't. It just won't firm up, and moreover stays somewhat opaque. Well, I blended it with some very nicely M&P soap based on hydrogenated canola, and it turned out to be alright:



(Just as a reminder: Grain alcohol, palm oil & derivatives (stearic acid), coconut/PKO/lauric acid, or syndets are STRICTLY OPTIONAL in M&P soap.)



Janewoc17 said:


> I wondered about using it in other recipes?


Yes of course: more ZNSC! Your subconsciousness already has tried to speed up consumption, by using more per part of soap .
Joke aside, salt + baking soda solution for one doesn't spoil easily, and you can keep it in the fridge probably for weeks. It also makes, contrary to popular opinion, a superb brine to soak & cook legumes in (lentils, beans, chickpeas) – quicker & more consistent cooking, less bursts. Another thing to do with it is to clean tarnished silver.


----------



## Basil

Catscankim said:


> I cut my chocolate soap today and it looks pretty, but I forgot to take pics before I put them away. Smells yummy.
> 
> Then I got myself wrapped up in a soap dough snowman project inspired by Soy and Shea's you tube video. I have been collecting soap dough from leftover soap just for this. I got my little snow guys and gals put together. I think they are going to stick LOL. I never molded soap dough before. The heads kept falling off. I guess I wet them too much.
> 
> I am one hour past my bedtime already, so I am going to have to put clothes on them tomorrow. Some of them look pretty sad, which is why I made extras. But as soon as I get hats and scarves on them, I think they will look a little more happy LOL
> 
> View attachment 62488


Those are SOOOOO  cute Cat!! I’ve been playing with soap dough too and thought I’d try an Olaf for a frozen soap


----------



## violets2217

Janewoc17 said:


> I had lots left over and I wondered about using it in other recipes?


When I make it I use the faux sea water in whatever recipe I’m making at the time. No wasting here. But I need to make note and bookmark @AliOop % listed earlier. Seems a wee bit easier.


----------



## Janewoc17

violets2217 said:


> When I make it I use the faux sea water in whatever recipe I’m making at the time. No wasting here. But I need to make note and bookmark @AliOop % listed earlier. Seems a wee bit easier.


I was just reading up elsewhere and realized that I should have used the FSW to make my seaweed soap. Look at me learning stuff! I will start using the FSW everywhere and track down @AliOop!


----------



## AliOop

Janewoc17 said:


> I was just reading up elsewhere and realized that I should have used the FSW to make my seaweed soap. Look at me learning stuff! I will start using the FSW everywhere and track down @AliOop!


I’m here! For the moment anyway, till my flight boards and I lose ground contact.


----------



## Zing

Just finished another soaping session.  Yeah, uh-huh, 5th one this week _and _it's not even noon!

I used my leftovers from making cylinders -- so it's a rectangles and squares large "confetti" soap.  Still getting used to working with that T&S.  It was actually a 2 session/1 mold soap as I'm working on straight lines.  Lord knows where I'll cure it -- running out of surface area.

Also thinking of another design for more leftovers.  I fear my obsession has made a dark turn.  I dreamt last night that my confetti soap all fell apart around the embeds. 

Oh, and @ResolvableOwl , I just copied that German word from the invitation.  I can barely spell in English (especially "wierd" and "neice").  And who, moi?  Adolescent mind?  Perhaps you're thinking of @Misschief?


----------



## Misschief

Zing said:


> Oh, and @ResolvableOwl , I just copied that German word from the invitation. I can barely spell in English (especially "wierd" and "neice"). And who, moi? Adolescent mind? Perhaps you're thinking of @Misschief?



Hey now!! Just because I make poop soap occasionally doesn't mean I have an adolescent mind, yanno!


@ResolvableOwl, would Kohlfahrt be something like the Dutch Boerenkool Stamppot?


----------



## ScentimentallyYours

Vicki C said:


> Getting ready for my first indoor farmers market in my small town. Here’s my trial run setup, I smudged out my business banner logo for this forum but I’m really excited about it. Fingers crossed!
> View attachment 62514


Those soaps look incredible!  



Janewoc17 said:


> It will harden up without doubt. Rebatching would make things only worse. But it's an interesting “mistake” in any case. As long as you have the correct amount of NaOH, it'll be safe soap. You've added too much water more water than in Zany's canonical recipe. Nothing _wrong_ with that, except you cannot call it “official” ZNSC. And: you have a bit _more salt_ in it (assuming you've used pre-mixed faux sea water to make the lye solution).
> And keep in mind: Unmoulding after 24 hours is already very good from a traditional castile point of view, so it's more a success than a failure in any case!


Dear R O, Thank you for the words of encouragement! I noticed that the bars are a bit more firm today. I did use Faux Sea Water in the recipe. I had lots left over and I wondered about using it in other recipes?
[/QUOTE]
I’ve wondered the same thing about faux sea water in other recipes. Would love to hear results if others have tried it.


----------



## AliOop

ScentimentallyYours said:


> I’ve wondered the same thing about faux sea water in other recipes. Would love to hear results if others have tried it.


It is similar to using plain salt, which is often done to harden the soap for cleaner unmolding.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Misschief said:


> @ResolvableOwl, would Kohlfahrt be something like the Dutch Boerenkool Stamppot?


Oof, me, the freshwater sailor, hasn't heard about Kohlfahrt until today either . One could barely buy the kale vegetable (nl: boerenkool) around here up until a few years ago. So far with my super-knowledgeable, quickly read up expertise about my compatriots. Boerenkool stamppot is the _dish_ that's closely related to what the German-speaking coastals call „Grünkohl & Pinkel”. The „Kohlfahrt“ is the _event/gathering_ to “prepare” for eating the Grünkohl dish, by walking around and, umm … not neglecting liquid intake meanwhile („Fahrt“ means that a vehicle is included – needed as a logistic support for said beverages). Very grown-up indeed. I guess @Zing has some idea what to expect there?


----------



## melonpan

Babyshoes said:


> Fingers crossed for you!


Thank you! The postman did bring the micas today  The rainbow soaping plan can commence!


----------



## Misschief

ResolvableOwl said:


> Oof, me, the freshwater sailor, hasn't heard about Kohlfahrt until today either . One could barely buy the kale vegetable (nl: boerenkool) around here up until a few years ago. So far with my super-knowledgeable, quickly read up expertise about my compatriots. Boerenkool stamppot is the _dish_ that's closely related to what the German-speaking coastals call „Grünkohl & Pinkel”. The „Kohlfahrt“ is the _event/gathering_ to “prepare” for eating the Grünkohl dish, by walking around and, umm … not neglecting liquid intake meanwhile („Fahrt“ means that a vehicle is included – needed as a logistic support for said beverages). Very grown-up indeed. I guess @Zing has some idea what to expect there?


Thank you


----------



## maryloucb

I had a pretty soapy day today. The first one in a month or more! First I trimmed and cleaned up some cured soaps, then I portioned out my big slab of shea butter, then I made soap! I screwed up from the get go. I was going to do a green tree swirl in a white (uncolored) batter, but I poured my green sea clay and spirulina into all the essential oil. So I changed plans and decided to do a dark green tree in a lighter green batter. I spilled a bunch of batter, and I'm pretty sure I screwed up the tree swirl, but that's okay. I won't mind too much if it doesn't look like a tree. The EO blend might be my new favorite! It's "Under the Stars" from EOcalc. Equal parts fir needle, cedarwood, vetiver and clary sage. It smells like a freshly cut Christmas tree, so I'm calling this soap, "O, Christmas Tree" even if the swirl doesn't end up looking like a tree!


----------



## Zing

ResolvableOwl said:


> Oof, me, the freshwater sailor, hasn't heard about Kohlfahrt until today either . One could barely buy the kale vegetable (nl: boerenkool) around here up until a few years ago. So far with my super-knowledgeable, quickly read up expertise about my compatriots. Boerenkool stamppot is the _dish_ that's closely related to what the German-speaking coastals call „Grünkohl & Pinkel”. The „Kohlfahrt“ is the _event/gathering_ to “prepare” for eating the Grünkohl dish, by walking around and, umm … not neglecting liquid intake meanwhile („Fahrt“ means that a vehicle is included – needed as a logistic support for said beverages). Very grown-up indeed. I guess @Zing has some idea what to expect there?


Okay, so to totally hijack this thread and take over to comment on some obscure activity that supposedly Germans find "fun," I have just returned from a Kohlfahrt.  Today is my best bud's birthday.  Both he and his daughter spent some highschool and college time in Germany.  I think the whole thing is an excuse to drink some, um, beverages.  It's a good COVID-19 activity.  We loaded a wagon with snacks and, you know, beverages, and walked along the Mississippi River stopping at a bonfire.  There were several games and drinking of beverages.  We got the first snow of the season, which actually was super cool.

We finished at my bud's home for a stout dinner of that traditional birthday dish of kale (what the kitten love? [Note Mods, I just self-censored]), sausages, potatoes, and German chocolate cake.  He roared when he opened up my gift of Kohlfahrt lotion bars.
And I learned that Kohlfahrt is celebrated in the fall and there is a similar tradition to celebrate asparagus in the spring.  Those Germans certainly know how to have a good time....

And to bring it back to the subject at hand, I turned my curing soaps which now number in the hundreds but it is still a simple pleasure, reached under the towels for a quick feel of my gelling soap, labeled lotion bar tins, and planned out a design and recipe for tomorrow's soap session.


----------



## Martha

Tried to make my rainbow soap for the soap challenge last night. You see the key word in that sentence, right? I was so worried that the batter would thicken up on me while I was pouring the 7 colors, that I underblended the batter. It was a liquid mess. Sigh. Gonna give it another try today.


----------



## LynetteO

Yesterday I started my day with baking mini cakes for my two dearest girlfriends with birthdays that fall back to back. Then I went to a co-worker/friends house to make lotion. Came home, made chocolate cream cheese frosting for mini cakes , decorated cakes, cleaned up & then made 1 LAST batch of soap for 2021 
at 10pm last night using new flower silicone birthday molds. Unmolded today.


----------



## Zing

So just like @LynetteO, I also was busy except for the baking, making lotion, frosting, decorating, and cleaning part.  Still trying to use up leftover embeds, I made a soap for just household use.  I've been liking working with confetti and can't wait to see the cut.  Its cozy and gellin' in the towel pile hidey hole.  It also may be the last one for 2021.

I wish I had a better handle on volume of batter.  I do math, double or triple check, and most always end up with excess batter -- enough for 2-4 single molds.  It's better than having too little, but my basement has limits.  At the risk of reviving that whole pathetic Jason Momoa thread, my favorite meme card from Nurture Soap is the guy that says "I want to _make _soap.  I just don't want to _have_ soap.


----------



## TashaBird

Had a fun farmers market today! Sold a bunch of Santa’squatch which made me happy. Super tired. Painted some Krampus bath bombs for a bit when I got home.


----------



## LynetteO

Zing said:


> …my favorite meme card from Nurture Soap is the guy that says "I want to _make _soap.  I just don't want to _have_ soap.


Love that. So darn true! In fact, after Christmas I’d like to cut that out in vinyl & hang it in my craft room, when it’s no longer “out if service” with wall renovation.

NS meme cards were unexpected fun . Chuck Norris still on fridge somewhere.


----------



## Basil

Today I unmolded and cut soap I was working on for the grandkids. I was listening to ‘Let it Go’ from Frozen . It actually turned out after the fugly, I mean ugly soap I made right after!


----------



## Catscankim

I would love to do this month's challenge, but I am trying to squeeze in a few more christmas soaps.

But I did use the challenge for inspiration for a soap that I cut yesterday. The smell is Cranberry. I overcame the discoloration with TD. I used my new water-based td that I just got from MM. Not sure I like it, as opposed to oil-based. Although it is certainly easier to disperse. But I felt like it was harder to incorporate into the batter without a lot of sb, which gave me lots of bubbles. But I didn't get any glycerin rivers, which I was worried about.


----------



## AliOop

Catscankim said:


> I would love to do this month's challenge, but I am trying to squeeze in a few more christmas soaps.
> 
> But I did use the challenge for inspiration for a soap that I cut yesterday. The smell is Cranberry. I overcame the discoloration with TD. I used my new water-based td that I just got from MM. Not sure I like it, as opposed to oil-based. Although it is certainly easier to disperse. But I felt like it was harder to incorporate into the batter without a lot of sb, which gave me lots of bubbles. But I didn't get any glycerin rivers, which I was worried about.


those straight layers!!


----------



## Catscankim

AliOop said:


> those straight layers!!


My lard bar gives me lots of working time. This was so much easier than it looks. Blended to emulsion and split it off in three equal amts. colored and fragranced one and sb to trace and poured. Waited for that one to set up before I worked on the next layer, that I further split off into two equal colors, plus one dixie cup full for the gold (which you can't really see, shoulda used more). ITPS, Poured and let that set up. You can see I got a little impatient with the third layer because of a little breakthrough.


----------



## maryloucb

O, Christmas Tree!
Turned out better than I expected.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Only genuine with stearic snow!


----------



## Catscankim

maryloucb said:


> O, Christmas Tree!
> Turned out better than I expected.View attachment 62572


I love the secret feather swirl! Not easy to do! Great job!


----------



## Zing

maryloucb said:


> O, Christmas Tree!
> Turned out better than I expected.View attachment 62572


Really nice job, there, @maryloucb !  I've tried this every year with varying success and impressed with yours!  What scent is it?  Also, care to share any lessons learned, whate degree of trace to use, etc.?


----------



## maryloucb

Zing said:


> Really nice job, there, @maryloucb !  I've tried this every year with varying success and impressed with yours!  What scent is it?  Also, care to share any lessons learned, whate degree of trace to use, etc.?


Thank you! I'm honestly surprised it even remotely resembles a tree! I used equal parts fir needle, cedarwood, clary sage and vetiver EOs. I really love the scent.

The first layer was at pretty light trace, so I had to let it set up a bit before I poured the darker color. I'd say next time I might want to get it a little thicker, but it's always nerve wracking because it does thicken up by the end! If you have squirt bottles, I would definitely use those for the swirl part. It's challenging (but not impossible) to control where the darker batter is going by pouring over a spatula. You can see that in 1 or 2 of the swirl layers they went all the way out to the edge of the soap, which I was trying to avoid!


----------



## Zing

I cut and posted my latest batch, soap for the kitchen.  Now doing a mountain of dishes.  Yeah, my 6th batch in a week and I CAN STOP AT ANYTIME, I SWEAR, I DON'T HAVE A PROBLEM, JUST GET OFF MY BACK, WOULDJA?!


----------



## TashaBird

Work in progress. A combo of air brush and hand painting. Comfort and Joy FO from NS smells like apple cider! They’ve got black and red embeds inside. Hoping to finish these up tomorrow and make some soap dough embeds.


----------



## Zing

maryloucb said:


> Thank you! I'm honestly surprised it even remotely resembles a tree! I used equal parts fir needle, cedarwood, clary sage and vetiver EOs. I really love the scent.
> 
> The first layer was at pretty light trace, so I had to let it set up a bit before I poured the darker color. I'd say next time I might want to get it a little thicker, but it's always nerve wracking because it does thicken up by the end! If you have squirt bottles, I would definitely use those for the swirl part. It's challenging (but not impossible) to control where the darker batter is going by pouring over a spatula. You can see that in 1 or 2 of the swirl layers they went all the way out to the edge of the soap, which I was trying to avoid!


I bookmarked this scent , gotta order me some vetiver and clary sage. Can you describe it or compare it to something?


----------



## TashaBird

Zing said:


> I bookmarked this scent , gotta order me some vetiver and clary sage. Can you describe it or compare it to something?


Those are two of my favorite EOs ever! Vetiver is kind of spicy and mystical very rich. Clary sage has that herbaceous sage undertones, with a sweeter overtone. (Varieties, and others perceptions may vary.)


----------



## maryloucb

Zing said:


> I bookmarked this scent , gotta order me some vetiver and clary sage. Can you describe it or compare it to something?


I thought it would be one you would like @Zing ! Here it is from eocalc: Under The Stars » EO Calc - Essential Oil Calculator The vetiver is very earthy and deep, and the clary sage is green, herbaceous, bright. I know it's used as a green tea scent. The whole blend is very "planty" It really smells like a freshly cut tree to me.

@TashaBird clary sage is definitely my favorite EO right now!


----------



## Guspuppy

Well I very gently dumped my challenge soap out of the mold today so that air could get to more sides than just the top. Here's hoping it's actually soap! Nothing leaked out or anything so...... maybe?!


----------



## Zing

TashaBird said:


> Work in progress. A combo of air brush and hand painting. Comfort and Joy FO from NS smells like apple cider! They’ve got black and red embeds inside. Hoping to finish these up tomorrow and make some soap dough embeds.


So. Skirred. They don't look like name of FO.


----------



## Catscankim

Zing said:


> So. Skirred. They don't look like name of FO.


I love the fo, just recently found it. I said apple sauce when i smelled my bats, but apple cider is fitting too 

editting cause i think my typo is funny lol. Batch not bats lol


----------



## MellonFriend

Spent the better part of today trimming up our home grown goat tallow for rendering.  I got 2.5 pounds from one goat.  I've been formulating recipes with it and I'm just thrilled with how much I will have to work with.


----------



## TashaBird

Zing said:


> So. Skirred. They don't look like name of FO.


Putting the ”sin” in cinnamon!


----------



## Guspuppy

Tried to do a secret feather swirl for the first time ever. Misjudged everything. The cut should be..... interesting.


----------



## melonpan

maryloucb said:


> Here it is from eocalc: Under The Stars » EO Calc - Essential Oil Calculator The vetiver is very earthy and deep, and the clary sage is green, herbaceous, bright. I know it's used as a green tea scent. The whole blend is very "planty" It really smells like a freshly cut tree to me.


I have this one bookmarked as it sounds really good, and now I'm even more curious to try, but where I live the sage EO is really expensive and I keep holding off! (Maybe it can be my Christmas present to myself... )



Guspuppy said:


> Well I very gently dumped my challenge soap out of the mold today so that air could get to more sides than just the top. Here's hoping it's actually soap! Nothing leaked out or anything so...... maybe?!


Is it still soft? My challenge soap had this problem after 48 hours in the mold, which is unusual, but 24 hours out of the mold exposed to air did the trick and it hardened.


----------



## Kiti Williams

Cooked up a batch of 7 hair conditioner bars.  The oils used for this batch are 10% Argon and 10% Avocado oils.  They are lighter in color from the last batch and have a creamy feel to them.


----------



## violets2217

TashaBird said:


> Work in progress. A combo of air brush and hand painting. Comfort and Joy FO from NS smells like apple cider! They’ve got black and red embeds inside. Hoping to finish these up tomorrow and make some soap dough embeds.


I just ordered a gift box for my daughter for Christmas that was a collaboration of 3 creators on TikTok, a candle, bar of soap and a bath bomb just like yours. It's gonna scare the crap outta her, but she really wants a candle for some reason. So I thought why not, support small businesses and tackle Christmas shopping!

Those look beautiful!!


----------



## Guspuppy

melonpan said:


> Is it still soft? My challenge soap had this problem after 48 hours in the mold, which is unusual, but 24 hours out of the mold exposed to air did the trick and it hardened.



24 hours after dumping I cut it and it was still soft enough to bend under the knife! But all the bars are exposed to air now so

I seem to have had this same problem lately with all soaps made with Great Value shortening which I was trying in place of lard. Can't say I approve!!


----------



## violets2217

Guspuppy said:


> 24 hours after dumping I cut it and it was still soft enough to bend under the knife! But all the bars are exposed to air now so
> 
> I seem to have had this same problem lately with all soaps made with Great Value shortening which I was trying in place of lard. Can't say I approve!!


OMG!!! The batch I had trouble with a really mush layer and an overall soft bar...was made with the GV shortening too! it was my first batch with it since I was experimenting and all.


----------



## Guspuppy

violets2217 said:


> OMG!!! The batch I had trouble with a really mush layer and an overall soft bar...was made with the GV shortening too! it was my first batch with it since I was experimenting and all.



I have made three batches now with the GV shortening. (Including my challenge soap this month which was perhaps not blended to emulsion) Every one has been super soft coming out of the mold even days later. Three days ago I made a rice water soap with the GV and made SURE to stick blend it to a good solid trace. It was only cuttable today and has a weird, cheddar-cheese like consistency, in which soap flakes off the cuts like a really good cheese does. I think I'm tossing the GV and going back to lard!!!

Today's cut:
(My lame attempt at a secret feather swirl! )







I am cutting my soaps with a knife now since my wire cheese cutter broke so perhaps that has something to do with the cheddar cheese appearance/flaking. Currently though, I don't even have the $9 to buy a cheese cutter off Amazon so knife it is!


----------



## AliOop

@Guspuppy Beautiful soap and not a lame feather swirl AT ALL. But I'm sorry to hear about the GV and all the troubles with that.


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

I texted my niece who is coming for Thanksgiving (along with 12 other people) and asked her if she wanted to make soap with me after everybody else goes home.  We're both really excited to do this.  She asked what fragrances I had.  I texted her back this pic.  I'm an FO ho...


----------



## MellonFriend

Finished rendering and purifying my goat tallow today.  Was a longer process than I expected and boy am I tired of washing greasy dishes, but it was worth it.  Got almost a pound and a half.  I think it's beautiful.   I can't wait to try it in soap!


----------



## Zing

So many soapy things today.  Unpacked my delivery of various oils.  Unpacked my NEW STICK BLENDER!  Turned eleven, yes, eleven batches of curing soap -- and again, I don't have a problem, I can stop at anytime!  Labeled and packed a batch of lotion bars.  Worked out a recipe and design for a soap session tomorrow.  Labeled a coupla soaps for a friend's birthday. 

We went to this birthday party tonight (negative COVID tests were the price of admission).  Everyone got terribly excited about the soaps I gave.  Several people want to learn and every person was like uber into various pandemic crafts.  This one couple reminisced about their Peace Corps years in Central America where they taught women how to make soap -- by first making their own lye from ashes _and_ making their own essential oils.  I was like, uh, I _buy _lye and I _buy _essential oils. pre-made.  And one attendant said I reminded him of Brad Pitt's character making soap in the movie Fight Club.  And I'm like, yeah, I often am mistaken for Brad Pitt.


----------



## MellonFriend

Brad Pitt makes soap in the movie fight club?!  I must watch this movie now...


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

Made soap! I only make it when I need it, and I make 8kg batches - so I don't actually make soap too often at the moment


----------



## Mobjack Bay

@melonpan you’re getting me motivated  to render the sheep fat a friend brought by. There’s not much of it so it will be a very small batch.


----------



## MellonFriend

Mobjack Bay said:


> @melonpan you’re getting me motivated  to render the sheep fat a friend brought by. There’s not much of it so it will be a very small batch.


I believe there's been a case of mistaken melon identity.  I am a mellon with two "L"s and a "friend", not a "pan".


----------



## Mobjack Bay

MellonFriend said:


> I believe there's been a case of mistaken melon identity.  I am a mellon with two "L"s and a "friend", not a "pan".



My apologies MellonFriend!  I guess I can’t blame it on autocorrect


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Wanted to give an update on @Zany_in_CO Palm Olive Soap.  It's curing but im surprised w/ the moisturizing effect it leaves on hands' though its not cured, Ive got more bubbles then expected' The only thing I added to recipe is sodium gluconate, vanilla paste, otherwise followed recipe to a tea. wanted the soap to have a light hint of vanilla scent & the fo I used kinda smells of vanilla'ish which is caramel tobacco' in a small amount. The vanilla paste didn't add any scent in my opinion but its good label appeal' & the vanilla specs looks appealing, which I should of used more, I can hardly see the tiny specs in soap.  
thank you @Zany_in_CO for being so kind & sharing your recipe's .


----------



## ResolvableOwl

@Peachy Clean Soap
Yes, if you add a bit more vanilla paste, and replace some 2% of the palm oil by red palm oil, it gets the perfect vanilla (ice cream) look!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> thank you @Zany_in_CO for being so kind & sharing your recipe's


You are so very welcome! Thank you for sharing results! Lovely soaps you've got there. I often wonder how others like my recipes. *That particular one* is a great hair and body shampoo bar for men. It made my DH's silvery white hair shine with no trace of yellow!


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Spoiler: Guess whose flatmates will be surprised how clean the microwave suddenly is





Life hack: _Either_ play with superheated water/boiling retardation, _or_ with red palm oil. Not with both at once.


----------



## The_Phoenix

I photographed and wrapped an obscene amount of soap. I swear both chores took up all of my weekend but it was necessary. Particularly proud of this photo of washcloths that I’ll be selling on my website.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

ResolvableOwl said:


> @Peachy Clean Soap
> Yes, if you add a bit more vanilla paste, and replace some 2% of the palm oil by red palm oil, it gets the perfect vanilla (ice cream) look!


Oh thats a wonderful idea' thx for your tip. 



Zany_in_CO said:


> You are so very welcome! Thank you for sharing results! Lovely soaps you've got there. I often wonder how others like my recipes. *That particular one* is a great hair and body shampoo bar for men. It made my DH's silvery white hair shine with no trace of yellow!



I forgot to mention your recipe was perfect to fill the 6 cups new mold I bought  

I'll ask hubby to try it on his natural uncolored hair' though his hair is auburn once a ginger years ago. My hair is colored to no end & dry so I wont try it on mine. Thats surprising it removes the brassy color from beautiful grey hair good to know.  I'm looking forward to making your "No Slime Olive Soap Recipe"  .  

Thx again 



ResolvableOwl said:


> Spoiler: Guess whose flatmates will be surprised how clean the microwave suddenly is
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 62720
> 
> Life hack: _Either_ play with superheated water/boiling retardation, _or_ with red palm oil. Not with both at once.



Wow' & what a mess to clean.


----------



## Zing

I am enjoying a post-soaping session beverage.  I made my very favorite Spring Clean and inaugurated my new stick blender, the white Cuisinart.  Scented with rosemary and lemongrass essential oils.  Scent is such a trigger for me.  I love this scent.  It was the first original blend I mixed and the first design that I got super stoked about.  It's the most requested from friends.  My first batch got glycerin rivers and Google led me to you all and that's how I found you all, so there's that also as well.
*wipes tear from eye
Also am stoked that I filled 2 molds with no leftover batter!  And thanks to a hack found here, I smushed TD in oil in a baggie and then cut a corner to pour.  It was the most liquid TD in history!

Our furnace broke and gets replaced tomorrow.  The furnace and my soap shop are in the basement so just relocated 11 batches of soap and shielded them with bedsheets.

I'll sign off for a few days and try to keep up with you all.  This week managing a food pantry is like April for accountants.

Wishing my fellow citizens a blessed and happy Thanksgiving.  Am always grateful to all my forum friends -- regardless of nationality -- for advice and humor.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Guspuppy said:


> I have made three batches now with the GV shortening. (Including my challenge soap this month which was perhaps not blended to emulsion) Every one has been super soft coming out of the mold even days later. Three days ago I made a rice water soap with the GV and made SURE to stick blend it to a good solid trace. It was only cuttable today and has a weird, cheddar-cheese like consistency, in which soap flakes off the cuts like a really good cheese does. I think I'm tossing the GV and going back to lard!!!
> 
> Today's cut:
> (My lame attempt at a secret feather swirl! )
> 
> View attachment 62653
> 
> 
> I am cutting my soaps with a knife now since my wire cheese cutter broke so perhaps that has something to do with the cheddar cheese appearance/flaking. Currently though, I don't even have the $9 to buy a cheese cutter off Amazon so knife it is!


I love your Secret Feather Design' it's pretty.  I bought the GV shortening & my soap was way to soft too' I think the soapcalc here is off w/ the lye amount' My soap wasn't flaky but all loafs where really soft! even though I kept adjusting my water amount. I wont be using the GV Shortening again, unfortunately.



Zing said:


> I am enjoying a post-soaping session beverage.  I made my very favorite Spring Clean and inaugurated my new stick blender, the white Cuisinart.  Scented with rosemary and lemongrass essential oils.  Scent is such a trigger for me.  I love this scent.  It was the first original blend I mixed and the first design that I got super stoked about.  It's the most requested from friends.  My first batch got glycerin rivers and Google led me to you all and that's how I found you all, so there's that also as well.
> *wipes tear from eye
> Also am stoked that I filled 2 molds with no leftover batter!  And thanks to a hack found here, I smushed TD in oil in a baggie and then cut a corner to pour.  It was the most liquid TD in history!
> 
> Our furnace broke and gets replaced tomorrow.  The furnace and my soap shop are in the basement so just relocated 11 batches of soap and shielded them with bedsheets.
> 
> I'll sign off for a few days and try to keep up with you all.  This week managing a food pantry is like April for accountants.
> 
> Wishing my fellow citizens a blessed and happy Thanksgiving.  Am always grateful to all my forum friends -- regardless of nationality -- for advice and humor.


Wishing you & yours a blessed Thanksgiving


----------



## gww

My daughter made her first soap last night and ask me a couple things and I told her she would be better asking you guys next time. 




I thought it was an ambitious first soap but I guess we will see after she unmolds.  she was complaining that the stuff she used to make it seemed to be coming out greasy when washed and my advice was to use more dish soap and it should get clean. 
Cheers
gww


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Wow' & what a mess to clean.


It was indeed. I didn't tell you about the bumping part. When the water at the bottom of the beaker boiled (literally exploded), the beaker jumped up in the air with great vigor, and crashed against the roof of the microwave – it made a terrible sound, like when a bird flies against a window at full pelt. I had terrible luck that it didn't break, otherwise I'd have oil spill PLUS GLASS SHARDS .



gww said:


> she was complaining that the stuff she used to make it seemed to be coming out greasy when washed


Yes. Unsaponified oils, and lard is about the worst. With batter residues on spatulas, moulds, beakers, it's easiest to just wait 1 or 2 days, until the batter has turned into soap, and then it washes away all by itself in warm water.
Yes, laziness/procrastination is an officially approved soapmaking technique .


----------



## Zany_in_CO

gww said:


> My daughter made her first soap last night and ask me a couple things and I told her she would be better asking you guys next time. I thought it was an ambitious first soap but I guess we will see after she unmolds.  she was complaining that the stuff she used to make it seemed to be coming out greasy when washed and my advice was to use more dish soap and it should get clean.


It's best to post "Help with a Recipe" in the *Recipe Feedback Forum* where more members will see it.


----------



## gww

Resolvablowl
I told her that but she has kids around.
Zany
She was making it and so too late for comment.  She also used goats milk as a water replacement.  However good news is that she said it came out pure white.
Cheers
Gww


----------



## AliOop

@gww looks like a good recipe to me. Love the additions of goat milk and colloidal oats! I'd have used 33% lye concentration instead of water-as-percent-of-oils, but that's something she can research to find out what she likes in that dept.

One other comment: she doesn't need to have the lye solution and oils within 10 degrees of one another, and she can definitely soap much cooler when using goat milk, to avoid having it scorch and turn brown or tan.

Anyhoo, let us know how it turns out, and tell her to give you some pics to post for us. Please


----------



## Zany_in_CO

gww said:


> Resolvablowl, Zany


TIP: Put an @ sign in front of a name when addressing a member directly.

@ResolvableOwl 
@Zany_in_CO 

This makes sure we are notified of your comment to us.


----------



## gww

Olioop
Lye was 71 f and oil were 92f she on my advice was going to  unmold and cut.  She said it had a few drops of separated oil on the top.  I have pictures but do not know how to get from email to here.  This is my first texting experience cause I never had a phone with  data before.  I am not smart enough to add what resolvableowl ask for either. 
Cheers
Gww


----------



## gww

Ps I don't  remember how I got the recipe from email to here but am working on it.

I should have said zany requested above on not knowing how to highlight a name.  I did also tell my daughter to use 33 lye concentration and that it was the second option under water percent but was doing it all through text while on deer stand and as mentioned earlier, just now is my first  real experience using text.  Not sure I like it.
Cheers
Gww
Ps still trying to figure out how to get texted pictures from text to here.





Ok, got it.  I will leave all you good  people alone now.
Gww


----------



## Basil

Today my soap thing is thanking all of you for sharing and teaching and showing kindness to all of us who love soapmaking and never had a clue about the giving process of it. I have learned so much and know that I can count on learning more without fear of ridicule or competitiveness. A rare thing now in our country. I really do love you all and hope that I can contribute in the same way as you have . Happy Thanksgiving fellow soap makers and have a wonderful soapy day!!!


----------



## LynetteO

Zany_in_CO said:


> I often wonder how others like my recipes.



You should start a thread for Zany’s Shared Recipe results! I have had nothing but FABULOUSLY FANTASTIC results with ZNSC!!!


----------



## Zing

I got a call today from a former colleague who said, "hem, haw, um, do you sell your soap?"  I said, "Sarah, I don't sell to people I know.  I'll give you a couple of bars if you want them.  If you want more to give away, then it'll cost you."  She asked me to text my price list and options to her.  Gotta get my marketing team on this!

Today at work was all 'kitten loved' (beat you there, mod  ) beyond all recognition -- and I do believe full moons kitten love things up.  Pulled a 12 hour day and Just. Couldn't. Wait. to take solitude and comfort in my soap shop.  I unmolded, cut, and posted, Spring Clean .


----------



## Basil

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Wanted to give an update on @Zany_in_CO Palm Olive Soap.  It's curing but im surprised w/ the moisturizing effect it leaves on hands' though its not cured, Ive got more bubbles then expected' The only thing I added to recipe is sodium gluconate, vanilla paste, otherwise followed recipe to a tea. wanted the soap to have a light hint of vanilla scent & the fo I used kinda smells of vanilla'ish which is caramel tobacco' in a small amount. The vanilla paste didn't add any scent in my opinion but its good label appeal' & the vanilla specs looks appealing, which I should of used more, I can hardly see the tiny specs in soap.
> thank you @Zany_in_CO for being so kind & sharing your recipe's .


Beautiful!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Basil said:


> Beautiful!


Awww Thank you so much 



Basil said:


> Today my soap thing is thanking all of you for sharing and teaching and showing kindness to all of us who love soapmaking and never had a clue about the giving process of it. I have learned so much and know that I can count on learning more without fear of ridicule or competitiveness. A rare thing now in our country. I really do love you all and hope that I can contribute in the same way as you have . Happy Thanksgiving fellow soap makers and have a wonderful soapy day!!!



Wishing you a Blessed Thanksgiving 



gww said:


> Ps I don't  remember how I got the recipe from email to here but am working on it.
> 
> I should have said zany requested above on not knowing how to highlight a name.  I did also tell my daughter to use 33 lye concentration and that it was the second option under water percent but was doing it all through text while on deer stand and as mentioned earlier, just now is my first  real experience using text.  Not sure I like it.
> Cheers
> Gww
> Ps still trying to figure out how to get texted pictures from text to here.
> 
> View attachment 62750
> 
> Ok, got it.  I will leave all you good  people alone now.
> Gww


Awww adorable picture. Look's like our next generation of a great soaper. .


----------



## Martha

Started labeling the soap to get ready to send to friends and family. I feel like I'm actually more organized this year getting the soap made and ready. How could that be??

I had a computer crash and lost basically all of my files from the last 2 years (no, I didn't back up and know better!). This included my soap label template. So, I started with the handwritten label and then bought a template that I tweaked.

I would also love to add my thanks to everyone on this group. I've become a much more competent soaper because of you. And I love checking in to see what everyone is up to. And I even entered my very first challenge this month!


----------



## gww

Daughter is at it again tonight.  Hooked maybe?
Cheers
gww


----------



## melonpan

Martha said:


> Started labeling the soap to get ready to send to friends and family. I feel like I'm actually more organized this year getting the soap made and ready. How could that be??
> 
> I had a computer crash and lost basically all of my files from the last 2 years (no, I didn't back up and know better!). This included my soap label template. So, I started with the handwritten label and then bought a template that I tweaked.
> 
> I would also love to add my thanks to everyone on this group. I've become a much more competent soaper because of you. And I love checking in to see what everyone is up to. And I even entered my very first challenge this month!
> 
> 
> View attachment 62775


Loving the look of your packaged soaps!
And that green is beautiful. Can I ask, is it cucumber puree that gives it that light green colour?


----------



## Drchurchillsoaps

linne1gi said:


> Cut and beveled my latest soap. A HP soap I made with 4 wild butters: Ucuuba Butter, Murumuru Butter, Cupuacu Butter and Bacari Butter.  I really loved making this - and I fragranced it with a mix of Kentucky Bourbon and Vermont Maple. View attachment 50924


I use a bar very similar to this but cold process. My customers favorite bar. Careful though it move FAST through trace haha.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

*TITRATION day* ⚗

After witnessing some weird behaviour with making CPLS, I had the purity of my KOH under suspicion. The package says 85%. Eventually dusted burette and magnetic stirrer after a long time. The KOH turns out to be at 85.7% purity, so everything fine (and I'll have to search for errors elsewhere). Everything set up, I quickly tested my NaOH masterbatch too, and the “50%” are in fact 49.4%, i. e. my NaOH has 98.8% purity. Good to know, to estimate surprising superfat, etc.

Eventually, I celebrated this day with making a KOH masterbatch:


The concentration 35.05% sounds random, but is purposely chosen. A 50% NaOH masterbatch has a hydroxide mass concentration of quite exactly 12.5 mol/kg solution. Now, this mass concentration is not possible to reach with KOH at room temperature (would be 70.1%). So I halved this number and went for 6.25 mol/kg hydroxide, which is said 35.05% KOH (or 40.9% impure KOH) – the same hydroxide concentration as a 25% NaOH solution.

For dual-lye soap, I can now replace each g NaOH masterbatch by 2 g of this KOH masterbatch, and don't even have to use the dual-lye capabilities of soap calculators.


----------



## gww

Resolvableowl
You are communicating so far above my head that I would need a ladder just to climb up to see the grass.  I am glad that you also know how to talk down as it has helped me plenty.  I keep reading the high brow stuff thinking maybe someday.  
Cheers
gww


----------



## ResolvableOwl

It might not be obvious from all the math included, but masterbatching a) only _sounds_ complicated (but in fact isn't), and b) is all about _laziness_. It's just that different people prefer different types of laziness.

At some point when you're tired of weighing 162.2 g NaOH and hypnotically waiting for them to dissolve into 329.3 g of water and cool down again, you might reconsider masterbatching. One cannot trick Nature (“There ain't no such thing as a free lunch”), but one _can_ choose how to distribute the work over the process steps.

(You can forget about the lye purity & KOH shenanigans as long as you're just keen on robust soap bars. A good part of what I've done today was for “because” reasons/paranoia.)


----------



## Martha

melonpan said:


> Loving the look of your packaged soaps!
> And that green is beautiful. Can I ask, is it cucumber puree that gives it that light green colour?


Thanks. I used mica to color the soap. The fragrance oil is cucumber by BB.


----------



## TashaBird

Just took advantage of the early Black Friday sale at NS. Now I’ll have to MAKE the time, and find the energy to make more soap! Cheers to a soapy 2022!!


----------



## Drchurchillsoaps

Happy thanksgiving to all! Made a soap loaf splitter today. Turn out a little different than I planned, yet it works like a champ


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Drchurchillsoaps said:


> Happy thanksgiving to all! Made a soap loaf splitter today. Turn out a little different than I planned, yet it works like a champ


Happy Thanksgiving to you & yours  Awesome loaf splitter.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

My Black Friday plans are attending a funeral


----------



## bookworm

TashaBird said:


> Just took advantage of the early Black Friday sale at NS. Now I’ll have to MAKE the time, and find the energy to make more soap! Cheers to a soapy 2022!!


And I did too. Now I’m sweating thinking how I’m going to balance my budget. 
Besides finding time to make the  soaps, I’m going to first have to figure how to free up space to pack away my much anticipated stash.
Lots of appreciation to all the members who have offered recommendations on what to buy.


----------



## TashaBird

Merry Making Season to me! Just ordered an Electra press bath bomb press and a national shrink wrap system. I’ve been so tired getting back to my day job that I was sad that I didn’t have enough time or energy to make soap and body care as I had been. But, I’m committed to finding the balance! And, these tools should make it easier. Reinvesting what little I make from my soap biz, back into my soap biz. Excited for my new skill and passion! Just trying to recalibrate to being ok with not being able to soap all day every day.


----------



## Vicki C

TashaBird said:


> Merry Making Season to me! Just ordered an Electra press bath bomb press and a national shrink wrap system. I’ve been so tired getting back to my day job that I was sad that I didn’t have enough time or energy to make soap and body care as I had been. But, I’m committed to finding the balance! And, these tools should make it easier. Reinvesting what little I make from my soap biz, back into my soap biz. Excited for my new skill and passion! Just trying to recalibrate to being ok with not being able to soap all day every day.


That’s great! I really like my National Shrinkwrap system although I am definitely not a pro with the heat gun.


----------



## TashaBird

Vicki C said:


> That’s great! I really like my National Shrinkwrap system although I am definitely not a pro with the heat gun.


I just told my hubs yesterday that I guess the heat gun is a whole new art form. Because I’m sure not good at it! Hopefully I improve. I’ve been using the shrink wrap bags from amazon. Hoping this system is easier, and saves time. packaging is not my favorite.


----------



## Misschief

Back the gun up.... most likely, you're too close.



Vicki C said:


> That’s great! I really like my National Shrinkwrap system although I am definitely not a pro with the heat gun.





TashaBird said:


> I just told my hubs yesterday that I guess the heat gun is a whole new art form. Because I’m sure not good at it! Hopefully I improve. I’ve been using the shrink wrap bags from amazon. Hoping this system is easier, and saves time. packaging is not my favorite.


----------



## violets2217

TashaBird said:


> I just told my hubs yesterday that I guess the heat gun is a whole new art form. Because I’m sure not good at it! Hopefully I improve. I’ve been using the shrink wrap bags from amazon. Hoping this system is easier, and saves time. packaging is not my favorite.


I’ve found that I ruin less wraps if I stack a few bars and heat the sides first from a safe distance (what that distance is seems to change with every swipe of the heat gun!) then un-stack and hit the top and bottom gently to tighten. I don’t blow out as many seams that way. Maybe they have a chance to cool and strengthen and the stack more evenly distributes the heat!?!?!  Who knows but it works for me.


----------



## AliOop

I made up a batch of conditioner bars to mail out with the shampoo bars for family members. This time, I heated everything in the microwave instead of a water bath. It was soooo much faster, plus I used less dishes, and the bars turned out perfectly. Yay!

EDIT: on a sad note, half of my previous lye masterbatch has a ginormous chunk of lye "ice" at the bottom. Not going to mess with trying to reheat it and reincorporate it. Oh well, my drains are going to be extra clean.


----------



## gww

I made a couple of batches of lard, coconut, castor oil soap in the very beginning.  I have been giving it away cause it was the only soap that was even close to cure.  Well today we had thanks giving at my parents house.  On the way over there my wife finally told me she had washed her face and that she liked the soap and that I better not give it all way.  Well, after today I have exactly 3 bars left.  Sooo, I just got done with a 40 ounce batch while the wife and my kids and grandkids are upstairs. 

I was going to make some deer tallow soap but this was my first positive comment from my wife and so I thought I better make sure I have a couple ready when needed.  Only problem is that I have now run through almost another two lbs of lye and will need to order again. 

I almost hope she does not start liking the liquid soap cause I have given all but about a pint of two batches of that away also.
Cheers
gww


----------



## Dawni

@Zing I shall now be forever thinking of you whenever I see Brad Pitt.......

Today I started putting together my Christmas offering this year. Won't be as nice as last year but at least people won't forget me when they're buying Christmas gifts lol. Scouting for packaging materials as we speak.

It's gonna be cute!

On that note. Does anyone know if colored glassine stains? If I wrap a lotion bar with red glassine will my bar have red splotches?

And oh! While searching for the above stuff I found someone who sells tallow! So excited


----------



## Zing

I want to make a dupe of Burt's Bees peppermint lip balm for holiday gifts this year.  So today was spent crawling through rabbit holes of all kinds of recipes and advice.  Desperately battling away the forces of analysis paralysis, I decided to trust a post on this forum so thank you, @IrishLass for Lip balm.  I'm trusting you, so, no pressure or anything! 

I boxed up two cured soaps and turned a boatload of curing soaps.



gww said:


> I made a couple of batches of lard, coconut, castor oil soap in the very beginning.  I have been giving it away cause it was the only soap that was even close to cure.  Well today we had thanks giving at my parents house.  On the way over there my wife finally told me she had washed her face and that she liked the soap and that I better not give it all way.  Well, after today I have exactly 3 bars left.  Sooo, I just got done with a 40 ounce batch while the wife and my kids and grandkids are upstairs.
> 
> I was going to make some deer tallow soap but this was my first positive comment from my wife and so I thought I better make sure I have a couple ready when needed.  Only problem is that I have now run through almost another two lbs of lye and will need to order again.
> 
> I almost hope she does not start liking the liquid soap cause I have given all but about a pint of two batches of that away also.
> Cheers
> gww


So whatcha gonna wanna do to prevent this, is to soap on a regular basis so that you'll always have soap ready to use.


----------



## gww

Zing
Or quit giving stuff away and then 50/60 bars might last a while.  
Cheers
gww


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

gww said:


> Zing
> Or quit giving stuff away and then 50/60 bars might last a while.
> Cheers
> gww


If you don't give it away you won't get to make much soap, and that's no fun!


----------



## Ljwellness

Good Morning, 
Cleaned up and organized my self made supplies closet and about to start on some facial oils. ☺


----------



## Guspuppy

Cut my most recent batch today. It's my failed rainbow confetti.  Despite my problems with soft soap and wondering how its all going to end up, this soap came out exactly as I had envisioned it! I'm not sure the embeds will stay inside the soap as it is used though, due to the 'cheddar cheese-like chunkiness of the soap' wherein the soap falls apart in clumps when cut. Lots of bits fell off when cutting. Hopefully in use in the shower it will all stay together!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

I decided to replace my SB after @Zing post realizing mine is worn out from the info / video posted. I thought I try a SB that looked comparable to the Cuisinart SB @lenarenee suggested in post. Hope it is' time will tell, delivery is overnight & free yay, Merry Christmas to me.


----------



## Guspuppy

I need a new SB so bad!!! One of these days....


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Guspuppy said:


> I need a new SB so bad!!! One of these days....


Amazon has many SB to choose from' lot's of sale too.  I really felt guilty buying for myself cause it's christmas, but I thought no better sales then now & after Christmas sales too.


----------



## gww

I stole my wife's SB that has all but one of the plastic feet broke that keep the blade from hitting the bowl.  I must have mentioned it cause my sister gave me a nicer one with detachable head and more attachments.  For some reason, this is now in the drawer where I stole the first one from.  I must have pretty low standards cause I really like the old broke plastic one.  Sorta superstitious like a ball player who refuses to change his socks cause they are lucky.  Before my sister, I had window shopped on line but had not pulled the trigger. 
Cheers
gww


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

gww said:


> I stole my wife's SB that has all but one of the plastic feet broke that keep the blade from hitting the bowl.  I must have mentioned it cause my sister gave me a nicer one with detachable head and more attachments.  For some reason, this is now in the drawer where I stole the first one from.  I must have pretty low standards cause I really like the old broke plastic one.  Sorta superstitious like a ball player who refuses to change his socks cause they are lucky.  Before my sister, I had window shopped on line but had not pulled the trigger.
> Cheers
> gww


If it's working good no need to switch it out' is my motto.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Zing said:


> I want to make a dupe of Burt's Bees peppermint lip balm for holiday gifts this year.


For you and for anyone else wanting to make stocking stuffers or last-minute gifts of Lip Balms, here's a money & time saver I've used over the years. Just posted in Recommendations Forum.

*MMS Lip Solutions*


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

ResolvableOwl said:


> My Black Friday plans are attending a funeral


Sorry about that


----------



## MellonFriend

I bought 6 Christmas bath bombs off of Etsy for only $8.70.  I'm going to package them up for me, my sisters, and my mother.  We've never tried bath bombs before so I'm sure that will be a fun surprise on Christmas.  I guess that's a soapy thing.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

gww said:


> Before my sister, I had window shopped on line but had not pulled the trigger.


Thrift stores are a great place to find "gently used" stick blenders for $5. If you're not prowling the aisles of Goodwill and ARC now, I feel we've somehow failed you in your soapmaking journey. I have 3 at the moment. Good to have a back-up. I did have another one... almost toothless too... it was plastic and the first one I bought for $10 at Target. It melted in 2011 when I first started making *GLS* (Liquid Soap made with glycerin to replace the water portion of the lye solution. HOT HOT HOT! I broke down and paid full price for a Cuisinart Smart Stick with a stainless steel shaft. Luv it.


----------



## gww

Zany
I have to rely on mom for goodwill and such.  We all live in the boonies with the closest probably 50 miles away and they go to the doctor more then me and so make more opportunities to shop in such places.  Myself, I am a bit of a hermit and have a hard time leaving home for a 6 mile drive for milk.  My family hits lots of yard sales also but I try just not to want much that might get me out looking.  Going to moms house can be like going to an odd shop cause I think she has most things around that have ever been made by man.  Gets you a little spoiled and gives opportunity to stay a hermit.
Cheers
gww


----------



## AliOop

I did some soapy dishes, and looked at soapy things to add to my Amazon wish list.


----------



## gww

Made one more 30 oz batch today with deer tallow in it and now really am out of lye.  I do still have some koh but my bar making is done for a bit.  I ordered two more lbs which I hope not to start using the minute it arrives.  I have made probably 70 bars and given away probably 20+ and truth be known, none of them would be at a 8 week cure yet.  Starting to get expensive and I have a little time and enough soap to try and pace myself a little better from here on out.  Wish me luck.
Cheers
gww


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

I made a loaf of champagne scented soap in my almost perfected recipe.  Then, since everything was out, I made a batch of salt bars too.  I scented it with 8th and Ocean from NS which smells divine.  If that one sticks I will make sure I never run out!


----------



## Vicki C

Misschief said:


> Back the gun up.... most likely, you're too close.


I know - I saw your advice about that on another thread. I’ve been working hard to find the Goldilocks distance. It seems though that if I back up enough to not blow out the plastic it doesn’t do anything. One thing I am wondering about is that I am using “Biolefin” - which is more biodegradable than regular plastic. When you put the heat gun to it, it shrinks in a sort of honeycomb pattern. I think this stuff is more sensitive - I’ve used regular plastic and not had this happen, but I was trying to use something that was slightly more sustainable. Keep meaning to research this issue.



violets2217 said:


> I’ve found that I ruin less wraps if I stack a few bars and heat the sides first from a safe distance (what that distance is seems to change with every swipe of the heat gun!) then un-stack and hit the top and bottom gently to tighten. I don’t blow out as many seams that way. Maybe they have a chance to cool and strengthen and the stack more evenly distributes the heat!?!?!  Who knows but it works for me.


I do that too and it does help. Usually it’s the face of the bar that I blow out.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Ugeauxgirl said:


> I made a loaf of champagne scented soap in my almost perfected recipe.  Then, since everything was out, I made a batch of salt bars too.  I scented it with 8th and Ocean from NS which smells divine.  If that one sticks I will make sure I never run out!


8th and Ocean sticks for a least a year in my regular soaps.  I just used it in a batch of salt bars about a month ago and so far, so good.


----------



## Catscankim

Last night I made shower steamers for the first time. They were fun. I got the recipe from Cada website. I think I might buy the little auto-loader that she sells to make the little perfect cubes. I made half-sized bath bombs, and they were a little hard to get out. By the time I got on a roll of getting them out pretty nicely, I was out of mix lol.

Overall, I think they were a little expensive to make, but I guess cheaper than buying them. I got 21 out of the batch, including the broken one that I just HAD to try to squeeze together to fix a crack. I think the size is a little big. I ended up in the shower longer than I needed to be waiting for it to finish dissolving. I ended up moving it from a dryer end of the shower to an area that got more water...now my feet feel all menthol-y LOL.

The smell is lavender eo. I seem to be on a lavender kick this weekend. I couldn't smell the lavender over the menthol though. But then again, all I have been smelling for the past two days is lavender, so it might just be my nose.

So for personal use (not selling them) how should I store them? I've never made them before, or bath bombs for that matter. Will they break up in a baggie? Definitely not going through the trouble of shrink wrapping them.


----------



## TashaBird

violets2217 said:


> I’ve found that I ruin less wraps if I stack a few bars and heat the sides first from a safe distance (what that distance is seems to change with every swipe of the heat gun!) then un-stack and hit the top and bottom gently to tighten. I don’t blow out as many seams that way. Maybe they have a chance to cool and strengthen and the stack more evenly distributes the heat!?!?!  Who knows but it works for me.


I can’t wait to try stacking! I’ve got a new puck shaped bath bomb mold that I’m using with the press. I’ll airbrush some simple stencils on the surfaces. But, those will lend nicely to stacking and shrinking!


----------



## violets2217

TashaBird said:


> I can’t wait to try stacking! I’ve got a new puck shaped bath bomb mold that I’m using with the press. I’ll airbrush some simple stencils on the surfaces. But, those will lend nicely to stacking and shrinking!


Maybe it keeps the front and back from pulling or something, it just works for me. And it’s quicker too! I’m just jealous you got the new system… the wand!!! 

@TashaBird !!!!



This is my favorite pull through!!! If anything happens to it I will be sad. Have you broken a plate yet? I was pulling one out and it snapped off half way through. The batter was pretty thin, so I’m not sure what happened.They just turn out soooo pretty! I should have waited until tomorrow morning to cut, still kinda soft, but I was sooo excited!


----------



## maryloucb

I'm finally over my soap burn-out and made 4 batches this week. I'm out of several kinds of soaps, and almost out of a couple of others, so I thought I would re-stock. I also created a costing spread sheet for my soap to see how much it actually costs me to make! I can't believe how much some of the essential oils I bought actually cost per ounce  (Clary sage and Bergamot, I'm looking at you!)


----------



## gww

I am making a 16 oz batch of liquid soap that my goal is to try and dilute all at once.  My last batches I kept and diluted paste as needed.  Diluting seems to be the hardest part.  I am using lard which might not be normal to most but I liked my other batches and the kids liked it and so that is good enough for me.  I read that zany from CO had good luck with diluted lasting a long time with out issue and so plan on putting it in a gal jug and hoping for the best.
I read the site for ideals I like and then try them and so far it is going well.
Cheers
gww


----------



## Nanna

I am so blessed. Friends with a butcher and just got this beautiful fresh free pig fat. Beef fat is in the freezer patiently waiting. Can’t wait to try the two together


----------



## Basil

Zany_in_CO said:


> Thrift stores are a great place to find "gently used" stick blenders for $5. If you're not prowling the aisles of Goodwill and ARC now, I feel we've somehow failed you in your soapmaking journey. I have 3 at the moment. Good to have a back-up. I did have another one... almost toothless too... it was plastic and the first one I bought for $10 at Target. It melted in 2011 when I first started making *GLS* (Liquid Soap made with glycerin to replace the water portion of the lye solution. HOT HOT HOT! I broke down and paid full price for a Cuisinart Smart Stick with a stainless steel shaft. Luv it.


Cool zany!  The best stick blender I have, and the first one I bought, is a Braun found at Savers thrift store. I’ve had it 3 years and still going! Black Friday sale on Amazon I saw a refurbished quisinart for $18 Normally $60. I got it the other day in the mail. Boxed with all the trimmings! It should be framed stainless steel shaft too. I could say more but it’s already created several jokes ….


----------



## Zany_in_CO

@Basil Well done!
One of my other SB's is a Braun from a thrift store. They are the best of the oldies but goodies! I used to have 2 of them but sent one to Carrie Petersen who in *this video at 2:50* says how much she'll miss her Braun when it dies. I considered it a small "Thank You" for introducing me and the rest of the liquid soap making community to GLS.


----------



## Basil

Zany_in_CO said:


> @Basil Well done!
> One of my other SB's is a Braun from a thrift store. They are the best of the oldies but goodies! I used to have 2 of them but sent one to Carrie Petersen who in *this video at 2:50* says how much she'll miss her Braun when it dies. I considered it a small "Thank You" for introducing me and the rest of the liquid soap making community to GLS.


Wow great video! And that Braun looks and sounds just like mine! I always wonder why it ended up at Savers and think maybe some poor lady passed and her family didn’t appreciate what it was .. I can’t imagine anyone letting go of something that works so well ….
I looked on Amazon last night and they were actually on sale for extended cyber Monday it seems if anyone is interested.  Thank you for the video @zany!


----------



## gww

A 16 oz batch of soap sure does not seem to add up to much for the work involved.   I don't think we use it too fast here and it seems to have turned out fine.
Bad picture of end result.




Cheers
gww


----------



## TashaBird

violets2217 said:


> Maybe it keeps the front and back from pulling or something, it just works for me. And it’s quicker too! I’m just jealous you got the new system… the wand!!!
> 
> @TashaBird !!!!
> View attachment 62938
> 
> This is my favorite pull through!!! If anything happens to it I will be sad. Have you broken a plate yet? I was pulling one out and it snapped off half way through. The batter was pretty thin, so I’m not sure what happened.They just turn out soooo pretty! I should have waited until tomorrow morning to cut, still kinda soft, but I was sooo excited!


I broke a plate once when I thought I should crank down the bolt with a tiny wrench.
Edit: I also broke one with a FO that accelerated.

Ordered my national shrink wrap system last week and just called to follow up. They won’t ship until next Monday.


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

I finished this project- an old dresser I refinished to use in my soap room to hold soap, supplies and equipment.


----------



## Zing

Ugeauxgirl said:


> View attachment 62987
> I finished this project- an old dresser I refinished to use in my soap room to hold soap, supplies and equipment.  View attachment 62986


Way to reuse!  Stunning!


----------



## Martha

Finished my holiday gift soaps. Here they are. There are 2 lotion bars too. I’m spoiling everyone. Now just packaging everything up. Don’t know why I’m ahead of the game this year. Think I was so worried about the mail slowdown.


g


----------



## gww

Martha
Wow
Cheers
gww


----------



## Zing

Martha said:


> Finished my holiday gift soaps. Here they are. There are 2 lotion bars too. I’m spoiling everyone. Now just packaging everything up. Don’t know why I’m ahead of the game this year. Think I was so worried about the mail slowdown.View attachment 62991
> gView attachment 62992


Wow, @Martha , that is really something!  Great looking soaps, great looking packaging.  Your recipients will be thrilled.  
Are your lotion bars in the photo and what's your recipe?  You know I'm obsessed with lotion bars.


----------



## melonpan

Martha said:


> Finished my holiday gift soaps. Here they are. There are 2 lotion bars too. I’m spoiling everyone. Now just packaging everything up. Don’t know why I’m ahead of the game this year. Think I was so worried about the mail slowdown.View attachment 62992


Ditto on what Zing said, and also I'm loving the names. Especially Endpaper, for some reason it's really evocative!


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

Zing said:


> Way to reuse!  Stunning!


Thank you!  I love it and my favorite part is that my soap room (aka guest bedroom closet) has gone from this



To this


----------



## TashaBird

Master batched 20 batches of my bath bomb recipe. It was exhausting! But, I’m excited for all the fun, once I recover. The hubs is away all weekend, and my day job is super slow. So, hopefully I can get after it!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

I'd gone to Big Lots for Coconut Oil ( aka c-oil ) noticed every container had the same dark spots throughout the entire jug, it wasn't out of code' looks rancid to me! did not buy it.   

I opted to run to Costco's for their C-Oil it's a great quality & has that natural coconut scent I just love, however it does change the scent in soap w/ whatever FO / EO you use just a wee bit, but I don't mind. 

Oh they also had the "Cuisinart hand mixer w/ attachments "  I may send the one I just ordered back & pick up that one, haven't decided its  $29.00 bucks .


----------



## Catscankim

Eeewwwww

edit, is it air bubbles?


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Catscankim said:


> Eeewwwww
> 
> edit, is it air bubbles?


It could be dnno . The right pict looks like it's dark around the air bubbles, I'd bought it a few times before didn't see darker spots in the oil or around the bubbles. Hard to say?.  I wasn't going to take a chance.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

My soapy thing today was that I filed a formal application for the Litesa Cubeba fan club. I put a single drop of this fabulous EO in a one-shower LS sample (along with lemon tea tree, juniper, and fir). Ladies, I tell you, there wasn't much space left in my bathroom! I could still smell the litsea two hours later.
It's somehow unsettling that I don't know how to dose such EOs even more cautiously than drop-wise?

@Peachy Clean Soap



Similar looking example from a mineral (source)

It _might_ be that it's just some weird effect of how the coconut oil crystals grew when it solidified. You can faintly see the cells of radially grown crystals, and the dark spots are in the centre (purest, clearest crystals with least light scattering in the middle).
But it also might be air bubbles or dirt. C-oil isn't that exotic that one couldn't switch to another source.



Ugeauxgirl said:


> View attachment 62987
> I finished this project- an old dresser I refinished to use in my soap room to hold soap, supplies and equipment. View attachment 62986


I already wondered why you've gone through all that effort to scrape off that gorgeous turquoise, just to replace it by an old-and-shabby wood finish instead.


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

ResolvableOwl said:


> I already wondered why you've gone through all that effort to scrape off that gorgeous turquoise, just to replace it by an old-and-shabby wood finish instead.



Sorry- mixed up the photos.  When my oldest son was about 4 he gouged the brown dresser with a screwdriver.  I told him he could have new furniture when he was old enough to take care of it.  Apparently that's at age 17 .


----------



## MellonFriend

Ugeauxgirl said:


> View attachment 62987
> I finished this project- an old dresser I refinished to use in my soap room to hold soap, supplies and equipment. View attachment 62986


I love it.  So. Much.


----------



## SoapLover1

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> I'd gone to Big Lots for Coconut Oil ( aka c-oil ) noticed every container had the same dark spots throughout the entire jug, it wasn't out of code' looks rancid to me! did not buy it.
> 
> I opted to run to Costco's for their C-Oil it's a great quality & has that natural coconut scent I just love, however it does change the scent in soap w/ whatever FO / EO you use just a wee bit, but I don't mind.
> 
> Oh they also had the "Cuisinart hand mixer w/ attachments "  I may send the one I just ordered back & pick up that one, haven't decided its  $29.00 bucks .





Peachy Clean Soap said:


> I'd gone to Big Lots for Coconut Oil ( aka c-oil ) noticed every container had the same dark spots throughout the entire jug, it wasn't out of code' looks rancid to me! did not buy it.
> 
> I opted to run to Costco's for their C-Oil it's a great quality & has that natural coconut scent I just love, however it does change the scent in soap w/ whatever FO / EO you use just a wee bit, but I don't mind.
> 
> Oh they also had the "Cuisinart hand mixer w/ attachments "  I may send the one I just ordered back & pick up that one, haven't decided its  $29.00 bucks .



I read where someone suggested Big Lots Coconut Oil. I purchased 10 of them. Something was not quite right! My Soap did not turn out well! I learned my lesson and will never use it again.  I use quality ingredients in the making of my soaps and other products, however, this was not! Blessings!


----------



## ShirleyHailstock

I made some lotion bars this week. I did a batch with sweet almond oil and a second batch with coconut oil. Both are fabulous, glide on the skin, non-greasy, and I love them.

Last year I made the exact same recipe (from the Soap queen) using the exact same bottle of sweet almond oil, the same butter from the same jars, etc. and the result was gritty. The lotion went on, but I had to rub it hard and it left small pieces of grit on my skin, nothing harsh. Just wondering if anyone knows why they were different.


----------



## Vicki C

Sitting at a farmers market but it’s slooooow… I thought these would be big sellers but no one has bought them!


----------



## Vicki C

SoapLover1 said:


> I read where someone suggested Big Lots Coconut Oil. I purchased 10 of them. Something was not quite right! My Soap did not turn out well! I learned my lesson and will never use it again.  I use quality ingredients in the making of my soaps and other products, however, this was not! Blessings!


Oh no! I have promoted Big Lots coconut oil. What was wrong with your soap?


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

Vicki C said:


> Sitting at a farmers market but it’s slooooow… I thought these would be big sellers but no one has bought them!
> View attachment 63035


I'd buy them- they're beautiful!


----------



## ShirleyHailstock

I have a question that is probably too broad, but I don't know how to pair it down. It's about fragrances in cold processed soap. I searched the forum before I posed this question, but did not find an answer. I know soap has a natural scent. When I walk by my soaps they smell wonderful, but they don't hold the fragrance. Is this common with age? Is it specific to the scent used? The EO and FO's that I used were purchased new from reputable sources and were not outdated. The peppermint scent last the longest, but it fades after a few months.

So are FO's stronger than EO's for using. Does one last longer than the other? Will the scent last longer if I mix several scents? I've never tried mixing more than one. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## earlene

Zany_in_CO said:


> Thrift stores are a great place to find "gently used" stick blenders for $5.


You are very lucky to find them!
In the past 6 years I have not found a single stick blender in any thrift store, & I tend to visit at least 4 or 5 thrift stores every time I travel as well as the one in my own town.  


gww said:


> Zany
> I have to rely on mom for goodwill and such.  We all live in the boonies with the closest probably 50 miles away and they go to the doctor more then me and so make more opportunities to shop in such places.  Myself, I am a bit of a hermit and have a hard time leaving home for a 6 mile drive for milk.


I truly get that.  I don't have to go 6 miles for milk where I currently live, but there were some years when I would walk 2 mountain miles to the nearest grocery store.  I was younger and fitter then & used to do a lot of walking rather than driving when it wasn't far & I could plan purchases accordingly. I have done the same here as well but not for a few years, as I tire more easily, it seems.
And thrift stores seem to be few and far between in some parts of the country.  A few years ago, I went to shop at the ones I used to frequent when I lived in the Santa Cruz mountains and most of them had closed up shop altogether.  I was very disappointed.


Peachy Clean Soap said:


> I'd gone to Big Lots for Coconut Oil ( aka c-oil ) noticed every container had the same dark spots throughout the entire jug, it wasn't out of code' looks rancid to me! did not buy it.





Vicki C said:


> Oh no! I have promoted Big Lots coconut oil.


Right, you guys keep saying Big Lots has CO on sale all the time.  I've been to 3 recently and none had coconut oil on their shelves.  One in the cities here, and the other 2 in towns somewhere between here and Texas; I don't quite remember what states even.  I even asked about it at the one locally and the gal said, yeah we have it sometimes.


----------



## Misschief

Vicki C said:


> Sitting at a farmers market but it’s slooooow… I thought these would be big sellers but no one has bought them!
> View attachment 63035


That's the funny thing about markets. You never know what will sell. What you think will sell like hotcakes sits on the table forever and one that you think will never sell goes in one day. I've stopped trying to figure it out. I just make it. It will sell eventually. 

Pretty soap by the way.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

@ShirleyHailstock
When it comes to longevity of EOs in soap, I'm always coming back to this fabulous team-effort thread:




__





						Longest lasting EOs
					

I made an oatmeal soap with star anise and 10-fold orange - and I love it!! Not sure how long the orange is going to last, but for the meantime I'm enjoying it. In fact, I regularly share soap with friends and family, but I'm keeping these for myself. :p




					www.soapmakingforum.com


----------



## Vicki C

earlene said:


> You are very lucky to find them!
> In the past 6 years I have not found a single stick blender in any thrift store, & I tend to visit at least 4 or 5 thrift stores every time I travel as well as the one in my own town.
> 
> I truly get that.  I don't have to go 6 miles for milk where I currently live, but there were some years when I would walk 2 mountain miles to the nearest grocery store.  I was younger and fitter then & used to do a lot of walking rather than driving when it wasn't far & I could plan purchases accordingly. I have done the same here as well but not for a few years, as I tire more easily, it seems.
> And thrift stores seem to be few and far between in some parts of the country.  A few years ago, I went to shop at the ones I used to frequent when I lived in the Santa Cruz mountains and most of them had closed up shop altogether.  I was very disappointed.
> 
> 
> Right, you guys keep saying Big Lots has CO on sale all the time.  I've been to 3 recently and none had coconut oil on their shelves.  One in the cities here, and the other 2 in towns somewhere between here and Texas; I don't quite remember what states even.  I even asked about it at the one locally and the gal said, yeah we have it sometimes.


I buy it online - they have free shipping over $50. But I don’t know if that’s only if you are within a certain distance of a store? The online ordering is prompt, too. I got the Big Lots tip from @AliOop .


----------



## Zing

ShirleyHailstock said:


> Last year I made the exact same recipe (from the Soap queen) using the exact same bottle of sweet almond oil, the same butter from the same jars, etc. and the result was gritty. The lotion went on, but I had to rub it hard and it left small pieces of grit on my skin, nothing harsh. Just wondering if anyone knows why they were different.


I always love seeing your smile pop up in the forum!  Yay, lotion bars!  I wish I could help you on your glitch from a year ago.  I've made boat loads of lotion bars without experiencing grittiness.  Given it was the same ingredients, I'm wondering if you were absolutely sure that everything was completely melted?  I'm not sure the reason, but I read somewhere that you should melt shea butter slowly at low to medium heat.  Glad this year's batch is good!


Vicki C said:


> Sitting at a farmers market but it’s slooooow… I thought these would be big sellers but no one has bought them!
> View attachment 63035


Heck, yeah, I'd buy that!  I'd probably buy the whole batch!  Great photo with the wood.  Reminds me of the Christmas card we made last year (Mrs. Zing and I have made holiday cards since the late 80s).  This photo is from Google but similar to the one we made.  As I type this, now I'm thinking that next December I copy pay homage to you with a coordinated soap and card design!


----------



## ShirleyHailstock

Zing said:


> I always love seeing your smile pop up in the forum!  Yay, lotion bars!  I wish I could help you on your glitch from a year ago.  I've made boat loads of lotion bars without experiencing grittiness.  Given it was the same ingredients, I'm wondering if you were absolutely sure that everything was completely melted?  I'm not sure the reason, but I read somewhere that you should melt shea butter slowly at low to medium heat.  Glad this year's batch is good!



Sorry, looks like I replied to a post instead of starting a new topic. Yes, I'm sure I did the previous one the same. I'm one of those people who measure twice, cut once. I gather everything I need and verify that I have it. I put all the ingredients in separate containers and then followed the directions (heating, melting, freezing). When last year's product came out, it looked and felt the same as the previous ones. I also stored them in the same place (the bathroom). I used them. I got the same experience with the feel of the lotion, just the grittiness with confusing. Glad it wasn't repeated this year.



Zing said:


> I always love seeing your smile pop up in the forum!
> 
> 
> Zing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always love seeing your smile pop up in the forum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. In high school, my nickname was Smiles.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Two years ago I decided to do a holiday season soap giveaway to friends in exchange for donations to a local women’s shelter.  It’s a way for me to support an organization I believe in and also a good way to feel okay about accumulating soap.  I’m so pleased that this year people have been asking me when the soap will be ready.  I’ve been struggling to get the labeling done, but may have finally passed the halfway mark.

Here’s the daunting soap line up!


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

ShirleyHailstock said:


> I have a question that is probably too broad, but I don't know how to pair it down. It's about fragrances in cold processed soap. I searched the forum before I posed this question, but did not find an answer. I know soap has a natural scent. When I walk by my soaps they smell wonderful, but they don't hold the fragrance. Is this common with age? Is it specific to the scent used? The EO and FO's that I used were purchased new from reputable sources and were not outdated. The peppermint scent last the longest, but it fades after a few months.
> 
> So are FO's stronger than EO's for using. Does one last longer than the other? Will the scent last longer if I mix several scents? I've never tried mixing more than one.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Some FO's and EO's fade and some don't.  Unfortunately it's trial and error for me.  A couple of people have posted threads asking what are good/long lasting FO's from whatever your favorite supplier is.

One good thing about organizing my soap room is that I now have a limit as to how much I can own.  I cannot store one more mold, so if I buy one I have to discard one.  Same with FO's. In an effort to eliminate a few bottles (because I bought 3 in the NS black Friday sale), I made a soap with 3 almost empty bottles of FO.  Lemon, satsuma and grapefruit.  I added a little lime because I was short.  Mmmm


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken

I used up two bottles of FO today! It's so exciting to see our supply diminishing slowly. Some we've had for quite a while, so I'm ready to move those out...and then, you know, that supply's gonna need replenished! 

Both FOs were really good ones, so I'll probably end up ordering more. One batch is Tobacco and Bay Leaf, trying to replicate a batch I made last November, and the other is Kentucky Bourbon. Both are such nice scents, masculine but not too masculine.


----------



## Catscankim

Ugeauxgirl said:


> Thank you!  I love it and my favorite part is that my soap room (aka guest bedroom closet) has gone from thisView attachment 63004
> 
> To thisView attachment 63005


I am so jealous. I refinished an entire bedroom set about 3 years ago. I was so proud of how nice it came out (it is still my bedroom set today). Then I picked up a roadside dresser and it has been sitting in my garage for almost three years. My plan was to refinish it cause now I felt like an expert. What I really liked was the hardware LOL.

Originally I was going to refinish it and donate it...I came up with this huge idea that I could start picking up furniture, redo it and give it to someone in need who needs something nice, for free. Alas, other projects and problems came up, so I ended up posting it on fb marketplace for free. No takers. Out to the curb it went. It was kinda nice the way it was LOL. Ashley furniture.

Now I am mad LOL. I should have done something like this after all to store soapy stuff in.

Your dresser and soap space looks amazing. Good job!


----------



## Vicki C

Zing said:


> I always love seeing your smile pop up in the forum!  Yay, lotion bars!  I wish I could help you on your glitch from a year ago.  I've made boat loads of lotion bars without experiencing grittiness.  Given it was the same ingredients, I'm wondering if you were absolutely sure that everything was completely melted?  I'm not sure the reason, but I read somewhere that you should melt shea butter slowly at low to medium heat.  Glad this year's batch is good!
> 
> Heck, yeah, I'd buy that!  I'd probably buy the whole batch!  Great photo with the wood.  Reminds me of the Christmas card we made last year (Mrs. Zing and I have made holiday cards since the late 80s).  This photo is from Google but similar to the one we made.  As I type this, now I'm thinking that next December I copy pay homage to you with a coordinated soap and card design!
> View attachment 63036


What a clever card idea! And coordinated cards and soap… yes!


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

Catscankim said:


> I am so jealous. I refinished an entire bedroom set about 3 years ago. I was so proud of how nice it came out (it is still my bedroom set today). Then I picked up a roadside dresser and it has been sitting in my garage for almost three years. My plan was to refinish it cause now I felt like an expert. What I really liked was the hardware LOL.
> 
> Originally I was going to refinish it and donate it...I came up with this huge idea that I could start picking up furniture, redo it and give it to someone in need who needs something nice, for free. Alas, other projects and problems came up, so I ended up posting it on fb marketplace for free. No takers. Out to the curb it went. It was kinda nice the way it was LOL. Ashley furniture.
> 
> Now I am mad LOL. I should have done something like this after all to store soapy stuff in.
> 
> Your dresser and soap space looks amazing. Good job!


Thanks.  Calling it refinishing is a stretch.  I gave it a light sand, sprayed with Kilz primer, sprayed with turquoise spray paint and then varnish.  Added some cute hardware- Done, all in an afternoon.  At least you didn't pay for the dresser.  Freebies like that aren't too hard to find...


----------



## Martha

Zing said:


> Wow, @Martha , that is really something!  Great looking soaps, great looking packaging.  Your recipients will be thrilled.
> Are your lotion bars in the photo and what's your recipe?  You know I'm obsessed with lotion bars.


Thanks. Yes, the lotion bars are the pink and green/blue squares with the leaf pattern. You are actually my lotion bar inspiration. The pink one has meadowfoam oil.  It’s mostly a 1/3 split of hard/soft oils and beeswax. I tone the beeswax down a bit to make it less waxy. I think I used jojoba oil for the aqua one.



melonpan said:


> Ditto on what Zing said, and also I'm loving the names. Especially Endpaper, for some reason it's really evocative!


I have a really hard time naming soaps. And there are only so many ways to say lavender or something-swirl. I was pretty chuffed about endpapers. See how I did that?



Vicki C said:


> Sitting at a farmers market but it’s slooooow… I thought these would be big sellers but no one has bought them!
> View attachment 63035


How is that possible? They are so beautiful!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

ResolvableOwl said:


> My soapy thing today was that I filed a formal application for the Litesa Cubeba fan club. I put a single drop of this fabulous EO in a one-shower LS sample (along with lemon tea tree, juniper, and fir). Ladies, I tell you, there wasn't much space left in my bathroom! I could still smell the litsea two hours later.
> It's somehow unsettling that I don't know how to dose such EOs even more cautiously than drop-wise?
> 
> @Peachy Clean Soap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Similar looking example from a mineral (source)
> 
> It _might_ be that it's just some weird effect of how the coconut oil crystals grew when it solidified. You can faintly see the cells of radially grown crystals, and the dark spots are in the centre (purest, clearest crystals with least light scattering in the middle).
> But it also might be air bubbles or dirt. C-oil isn't that exotic that one couldn't switch to another source.
> 
> 
> I already wondered why you've gone through all that effort to scrape off that gorgeous turquoise, just to replace it by an old-and-shabby wood finish instead.


I'd love to try it. Beautiful formation of the mineral crystals' 



SoapLover1 said:


> I read where someone suggested Big Lots Coconut Oil. I purchased 10 of them. Something was not quite right! My Soap did not turn out well! I learned my lesson and will never use it again.  I use quality ingredients in the making of my soaps and other products, however, this was not! Blessings!



Update: 
I didn't have a problem w/ their C-oil that i'd purchased in the past & soaps turned out fine.    I compared my previous oil to picts & it was different in color' mine was whiter in color & no air bubbles or darker looking spots. 

So too some up my view Big Lots could of bought a Shipment of rancid c-oil unknowing?.  Here in LA we are backlogged w/ unloading shipping containers' this could of been in a container out at sea & the docs for who knows how long? w/ weather changes & all.  The expiration date wasn't up I checked the date immediately, thinking it's out of code.  
I'll buy it again' when it looks like a better quality, cause it's a good value & product normally.


----------



## TashaBird

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Update:
> I didn't have a problem w/ their C-oil that i'd purchased in the past & soaps turned out fine.    I compared my previous oil to picts & it was different in color' mine was whiter in color & no air bubbles or darker looking spots.
> 
> So too some up my view Big Lots could of bought a Shipment of rancid c-oil unknowing?.  Here in LA we are backlogged w/ unloading shipping containers' this could of been in a container out at sea & the docs for who knows how long? w/ weather changes & all.  The expiration date wasn't up I checked the date immediately, thinking it's out of code.
> I'll buy it again' when it looks like a better quality, cause it's a good value & product normally.


Does it smell rancid? It looks melted and half rehardened to me.


----------



## Zing

Martha said:


> Thanks. Yes, the lotion bars are the pink and green/blue squares with the leaf pattern. You are actually my lotion bar inspiration. The pink one has meadowfoam oil.  It’s mostly a 1/3 split of hard/soft oils and beeswax. I tone the beeswax down a bit to make it less waxy. I think I used jojoba oil for the aqua one.


Mmmm, meadowfoam seed oil...  Glad to hear my evangelism is paying off!


----------



## Vicki C

Martha said:


> How is that possible? They are so beautiful!


All good! Local museum store bought them all today. Sooooo… pretty pretty pretty chuffed.


----------



## violets2217

Ugeauxgirl said:


> Added some cute hardware- Done,


I ment to ask what you did with the old hardware… it was beautiful! I love the new hardware too!


----------



## Zing

Had a soapy week.  I labeled and packaged a batch for a friend who bought a loaf.  I think it's my second sale.
Made my first lip balm in tubes tonight.


----------



## ShirleyHailstock

ResolvableOwl said:


> @ShirleyHailstock
> When it comes to longevity of EOs in soap, I'm always coming back to this fabulous team-effort thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Longest lasting EOs
> 
> 
> I made an oatmeal soap with star anise and 10-fold orange - and I love it!! Not sure how long the orange is going to last, but for the meantime I'm enjoying it. In fact, I regularly share soap with friends and family, but I'm keeping these for myself. :p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.soapmakingforum.com


Thank you. This is the tread I was searching for.


----------



## LynetteO

I got all thegifts wrapped! Well almost, I’d run out of storage room & just found a hidden box of lavender goat milk ZNSC!  TBC


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Ugeauxgirl said:


> One good thing about organizing my soap room is that I now have a limit as to how much I can own.


Good luck with that! You can be a Beacon of Hope for all of us if you stick to your plan and update on a regular basis.


----------



## MellonFriend

LynetteO said:


> I got all thegifts wrapped! Well almost, I’d run out of storage room & just found a hidden box of lavender goat milk ZNSC!  TBC
> View attachment 63060


I love your wrappers!  They are totally adorable.


----------



## LynetteO

MellonFriend said:


> I love your wrappers!  They are totally adorable.


Amazon. Someone else posted a link here on SMF & I bought immediately!  They come with cute “Handmade with Love” stickers too.

200 Pieces Clear Cookie Bags Self... Amazon.com: 200 Pieces Clear Cookie Bags Self Adhesive Cellophane Treat Bags, White Polka Dot Frosted Candy Bags and 240 Pieces Thank You Love Sticker for Cookie Chocolate Jewelry : Home & Kitchen


----------



## deighturp

linne1gi said:


> I made an interesting coffee soap with the new fragrance oils from BrambleBerry. I have never been happy with coffee soap in the past, too scratchy for me but this time, I used “used” grounds which I blitzed (2X) in my coffee grinder. So they are really fine.  I hope this time I’ll like the soap.


So how much coffee grounds do you put in your soap?  I was using the same measurement as I do for oatmeal and its kinda  rough on the skin.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Not @linne1gi, but I put spent coffee into my Coffee Day soap. I used a generous 10% of the oil weight – but still wet from brewing. It came out _very_ scratchy. The bad news is that when you use less, it isn't less scratchy, just fewer coffee particles that are scratchy. Incidentally I've asked how to get a speckled look without that much scratchiness not long ago.


----------



## Catscankim

Ugeauxgirl said:


> Thanks.  Calling it refinishing is a stretch.  I gave it a light sand, sprayed with Kilz primer, sprayed with turquoise spray paint and then varnish.  Added some cute hardware- Done, all in an afternoon.  At least you didn't pay for the dresser.  Freebies like that aren't too hard to find...


Im definitely a trash picker lol.

this is the set i refinished. I used chalk paint and wax to make it look distressed.

edit…and thats when i got the idea that an old freebie and a little paint might change someones life lol. Im sure plenty of ppl cant afford a nice set and just pick up roadside. 

Me, i was just moving out of a roommates house and had zero. I make money, but i couldnt afford to furnish the whole house all at once. Freebie throw away set and $100 in supplies.


----------



## gww

My wife does lots of this painting old stuff new.  Some was cheap stuff and some was stuff we bought new 20 years ago and did not seem the least bit hurt to me.  I always think she is nuts on times like that but then she proves to me that her work really made stuff unbelievably better.
I should feel bad, she did our propane tank just two days ago plus a table and four purple chairs that are now not purple.  All in a three day warm spell around here.
Just goes to show that I married up.  You go girls, your stuff looks great.
Cheers
gww


----------



## Catscankim

My soapy thing today...I am trying to recreate a soapy accident from a year or two ago when I was learning wall pours. I suck at them. I get soap everywhere. The last soap that I did was a perfect fit as far as soap batter to mold ratio goes. I ended up spilling so much while trying to do a wall pour, that I ended up with half sized bars of super neat soap LOL. Kinda made me mad. Still mad cause I don't know if I can ever make something like that again. Plus my cutting bars was less than par back then, so my soap really took a hit on size.

So here I am with the challenge looming, trying to recreate that last bar of soap that I have left.

I made extra batter because of my spilling tendencies while doing a wall pour. And wouldn't you know that I didn't spill a drop. So now I have 200grams of soap batter that I don't know what to do with.

I know you are thinking to just put it in molds, but I always get so much ash on individual mold "extra" pours even if I cpop with the rest of the loaf, that I usually throw them away. So I'm probably gonna skip the extra step of pouring into cavity molds and just throw away the extra batter...it's unscented anyway, except for a small bit.


----------



## Grandma Sheep

FlybyStardancer said:


> So I'm just wondering what stages everyone's at.  I'm a curious little cat, I am.
> 
> For myself, I'm waiting for my most recent batch of bar soap to firm up (trying to give it 24 hours before I even touch it, since the soapcalc numbers put it just shy of the 'ideal' hardness range). In addition I fiddled around with the liquid soap I made yesterday (a good chunk of it didn't dissolved, and I was seeing if that was because there wasn't enough water to dilute it all... sure enough that was the problem so it was diluted and added to the bottle holding the rest of it).
> 
> And right now I have a tea going that will eventually be strained and frozen, to be used when I make my shampoo bar. Still need to get to my aunt's to pick her citrus trees... But at least I can have the liquid ready to go! I measured out 1/2 oz of dried marshmallow root, 1 1/2 cups water (both weighed to the gram), and then for kicks I tossed in one bag each of Bigelow's Chammomile Lemon and I Love Lemon teas. I'm going to be infusing both chamomile and lemon into the oils, and needed to use the teas anyways (and I don't drink tea). Win-win, right? I might not need all of the tea for the shampoo bar (I'll only be using about 500g oils after all), but at least I'll have it done.


I just poured 10 lb of bear grease lye soap. It traced nicely and can't wait to see how it is set in the morning. This will be given to our 19th Century reenactment group and living history friends.


----------



## deighturp

ResolvableOwl said:


> Not @linne1gi, but I put spent coffee into my Coffee Day soap. I used a generous 10% of the oil weight – but still wet from brewing. It came out _very_ scratchy. The bad news is that when you use less, it isn't less scratchy, just fewer coffee particles that are scratchy. Incidentally I've asked how to get a speckled look without that much scratchiness not long ago.


Wow, thank you very much.  My wife wanted me to make another batch and use less coffee grinds.  Not going to now.  I have a friend that told me she uses a coffee scrub on her face and she really likes it and has a very nice complexion.  


ResolvableOwl said:


> Not @linne1gi, but I put spent coffee into my Coffee Day soap. I used a generous 10% of the oil weight – but still wet from brewing. It came out _very_ scratchy. The bad news is that when you use less, it isn't less scratchy, just fewer coffee particles that are scratchy. Incidentally I've asked how to get a speckled look without that much scratchiness not long ago.


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

I made some fizzy bath salts and some sugar scrub cubes.  The fizzy bath salts smell good and fizzed when I washed the dishes, so I think that one is going to work.  The first sugar scrub batch was a fail, but I'm sure it will work as regular sugar scrub.  The second one held together better.  The recipe didn't say so, but I think the shredded soap was supposed to be melt and pour.  I just used some shreds from beveling.  I will give it and the fizzy bath salts a full trial tonight .


----------



## Catscankim

Ugeauxgirl said:


> I will give it and the fizzy bath salts a full trial tonight .


 It's a terrible job, but somebody's got to do it


----------



## Misschief

I didn't do anything soapy today but I did hear back from my contact at the winery. She's been off for the past two days and just got to see the soap this morning. She loves them!! 






						Special Order Soaps
					

A month or so ago, I was approached by a local winery, to make some soap for them. Well, today, I wrapped and labelled 4 batches (21 bars each) of wine and cider soaps. They will be delivered to the winery on Monday.




					www.soapmakingforum.com


----------



## Guspuppy

Well, it seems I may have been a bit hasty in throwing out the half-can of Great Value shortening that I had decided was the root cause of my soft soap (then it turned out to be bad lye). I just tried a 5-week old bar of the GV soap and it's really nice! Actually cured the softness out. Yay!


----------



## Zing

gww said:


> Just goes to show that I married up.  You go girls, your stuff looks great.
> Cheers
> gww


Me, too!


Catscankim said:


> I know you are thinking to just put it in molds, but I always get so much ash on individual mold "extra" pours even if I cpop with the rest of the loaf, that I usually throw them away. So I'm probably gonna skip the extra step of pouring into cavity molds and just throw away the extra batter...it's unscented anyway, except for a small bit.


Blasphemy!  What is this throwing away batter??!!  Just kidding.  I too long had problems with ash on my leftover single cavity molds.  Thanks to a tip from guess where, I don't unmold for several days, sometimes a week, and have not had issues since.  After pouring, I also spray alcohol, cover with plastic wrap, and cardboard.


----------



## LynetteO

So I read an old thread for a past  challenge for travel soap. I LOVE all things small, so even though I have no time for anything other than Christmas  preparation, I could NOT help but make a few single use soaps. Here is thread:




__





						SMF October 2018 Challenge - Travel Soap Entry Thread
					

This is the Official Entry Thread for the October 2018 SMF Challenge - Travel Soap  Please post your entry soap photos here. You may introduce your entry as desired, with a backstory or description of your soap, recipe, fragrance, experience with the technique or process also.  Multiple photo's...




					www.soapmakingforum.com
				






Took the soaps to work & gave most of them away, but they (slightly bigger than a quarter) are definitely way too big for single use! However it was a fun fast & easy  project so I’m going to do some tiny ones!


----------



## Dawni

I posted this on my Instagram this afternoon:




And by night I was already sold out. Yey!

Granted, it was a small batch, which I said was "limited edition" lol but still... I was worried I was too late for gift sets.

I'm actually envious of whoever gets these as gifts. 9mos cured triple butter soap is yum.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

I see a rose. Have I passed the Rorschach test?


----------



## Dawni

ResolvableOwl said:


> I see a rose. Have I passed the Rorschach test?


Haha that's so cool! Well it is scented with geranium, among other things lol

Thing is, it's not that pink in real haha must be my camera/screen. And some of the cuts look like ham - hence why I offered it this Christmas. Here, for Noche Buena (Christmas eve meal), a lot of people serve ham so I figured yeah let's go with that. A bit of levity y'know. People (here at least) got it immediately and so, I'm all out in just a few hours. Makes me happy haha


----------



## ResolvableOwl

I wasn't referring to the colour at all (IG filters ). I mean the actual pattern of the flesh bits:


Spoiler


----------



## Zany_in_CO

ResolvableOwl said:


> I see a rose.


I see it too! Lovely.


----------



## Dawni

ResolvableOwl said:


> I wasn't referring to the colour at all (IG filters ). I mean the actual pattern of the flesh bits:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 63105


No, I got that lol
I wish I had the skills to swirl a full rose in HP soap
Just thought to mention the pink-ness.... Haha


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Dawni 
Your HP soap is beautiful' not to mention the triple butter skin loving goodness. Fantastic on a complete sale out though doesn't surprise me.  
Can I ask you' @ what stage do you stop the cook? when I create HP soap mine is a plop in the mold as fast as I can' w/ no room or time to even add a color. I'll cook past the Vaseline stage' then test for a zap' which I thinking I should stop the cook right before V stage?.  I love the benefits of selected butters HP gives.


----------



## Dawni

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Dawni
> Your HP soap is beautiful' not to mention the triple butter skin loving goodness. Fantastic on a complete sale out though doesn't surprise me.
> Can I ask you' @ what stage do you stop the cook? when I create HP soap mine is a plop in the mold as fast as I can' w/ no room or time to even add a color. I'll cook past the Vaseline stage' then test for a zap' which I thinking I should stop the cook right before V stage?.  I love the benefits of selected butters HP gives.


Thank you! That's very kind of you 

I think I've done the zap test only 3-4x since I started soaping lol, and haven't for quite a while. I'd rather make sure all my ingredients and measurements are fine before I start so I know that my soap would not have excess lye by the time I remove it from the mold, bar other factors. 

I also learned early on, c/o the lovely people in this forum, that saponification continues in the mold (I figure as long as that soap is hot, it's doing its thing lol) so yes, I do stop the cook as soon as I see a bit of translucency. I soap on high, so the heat just keeps cooking the soap even when the cooker is off and sometimes the transition from full vaseline to slightly overcooked takes just seconds and by then it's too late to pour, let alone attempt wispy swirls or proper layers or even multiple colors. That happened quite a lot when I was new lol


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Dawni said:


> Thank you! That's very kind of you
> 
> I think I've done the zap test only 3-4x since I started soaping lol, and haven't for quite a while. I'd rather make sure all my ingredients and measurements are fine before I start so I know that my soap would not have excess lye by the time I remove it from the mold, bar other factors.
> 
> I also learned early on, c/o the lovely people in this forum, that saponification continues in the mold (I figure as long as that soap is hot, it's doing its thing lol) so yes, I do stop the cook as soon as I see a bit of translucency. I soap on high, so the heat just keeps cooking the soap even when the cooker is off and sometimes the transition from full vaseline to slightly overcooked takes just seconds and by then it's too late to pour, let alone attempt wispy swirls or proper layers or even multiple colors. That happened quite a lot when I was new lol


Yes I cooked it tell no zap' ( over cooked ) lol, then i'll add my extra skin lovin butters' yogurt FO/EO or what ever' which helped loosen the soap somewhat so I could plop it in the mold asap & bang it down, ive come close to soap in the pot' many of times' tittering on the edge! . 

Next time I make a HP soap i'm gonna stop right before the Vaseline Stage' thats the tricky part & key  ( now I Know )  I also love the fast action in HP its exciting waiting for the volcano to erupt' then stirring it down quickly.  knowing I can't walk away for even a second! 

Thank you so much! I appreciate you taking the time & your help. .


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

The fizzy bath salt was a win, but the sugar scrub cubes were a fail and I threw them in the garbage.  I made some lotion bars and they turned out well.  Regular sugar scrub is next...


----------



## Zing

I started my day when my good bud texted me "Hey, I mean to text you every morning after I get out of the shower to tell you how much I love your soaps" and then called me a soap making master!  He's half a world away in Hawai'i and I wish we were closer geographically but that text just made my day.  It was he himself that inspired me one Christmas with his gift of homemade CP soap.  That project ended up on my bucket list for prolly a good 25 years before I got around to making it!

Also, a shout out if the professional soap maker "BMS" from Minneapolis, MN, USA, is on here!  Once again you donated your ends and pieces simply but elegantly packaged to my food pantry and it caused quite the stir among staff and volunteers!  You always sneak your donation in and in 2 years I have yet to meat you face to face!  'Preciate it!!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

TashaBird said:


> Does it smell rancid? It looks melted and half rehardened to me.


I didn't buy it' just took a snapshot in store. I did have a slight hue of yellowish to it as well.


----------



## MellonFriend

Made my first lotion bars today (I know, not soap).  I think it went pretty well.  Remains to be seen how they perform.


----------



## Zing

MellonFriend said:


> Made my first lotion bars today (I know, not soap).  I think it went pretty well.  Remains to be seen how they perform.View attachment 63108


Good for you!  I love the simplicity and the no curing time!


----------



## linne1gi

deighturp said:


> So how much coffee grounds do you put in your soap?  I was using the same measurement as I do for oatmeal and its kinda  rough on the skin.


So my idea of “blitzing” my coffee grounds was a good one.  The soap is really nice, exfoliating but not scratchy.


----------



## SoapDaddy70

linne1gi said:


> So my idea of “blitzing” my coffee grounds was a good one.  The soap is really nice, exfoliating but not scratchy.


Yea. I used spent coffee grounds from when I make French Press coffee. Sad to say the grounds were too big and its way past exfoliating and almost too scratchy to use. Next time I will grind much finer and use way less grounds in the batter. Sucks because the smell was so good (Caramel Coffee FO from Nurture). Lesson learned.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Just a random reminder why it is good practice, when dealing with palm oil, to either melt up the whole batch every time, or pre-measure it in ready-to-use portions (or go for no-stir palm):


This is what two months of rather constant (kitchen) room temperature do to red palm oil. I had melted it all up to a clear liquid after I got it (and distributed it over several small jars). Since then, these light-coloured globules of stearin crystals have formed everywhere, the creamy texture has become more gritty, and the contracting fat crystals have left behind caves that are filled with clear, deep red coloured olein.

It's more visible in red palm oil than with bleached RBD palm oil, but the same things (fractionation) are happening in all semisolid oils – the more variable the temperature is, the faster.


----------



## MellonFriend

Zing said:


> Good for you!  I love the simplicity and the no curing time!


No cure is amazing!  It felt so strange to be able to pop them out the minute they hardened and use them right away.  I felt like I was living on the edge with no zap test.


----------



## kirsten.

Hey soapy gang! I've been doing so much soap adjacent stuff this week I have to share. I've popped into the forums thinking of asking several questions but searching instead found me all the answers. Not very social, but so helpful.

It all started with a sugar cookie whipped body butter. SO MUCH BUTTER! The recipe I used made five 250ml jars . And I don't love it. It's very greasy. So I went down a rabbit hole figuring out what to do with aaaallll this butter. It's a mix of cocoa butter, shea and sweet almond oil with vanilla seeds, sweet orange, bitter almond and a teensy bit of cinnamon.

So far: hot cocoa foaming bath bombs, gingerbread sugar scrub, sugar cookie lotion, and some chai tea fizzy bath salts. Today I need to make some cute labels and package them up for work- friends.


----------



## lesavonvert

Just cutted my coffee and chocolate soap made with goat milk olive oil infused with grounded coffee beans unrefined cacao butter and mango butter coffee fragance and some other oils It was my first time trying soap dough embeds it was fun to make but took some times


----------



## Zing

lesavonvert said:


> Just cutted my coffee and chocolate soap made with goat milk olive oil infused with grounded coffee beans unrefined cacao butter and mango butter coffee fragance and some other oils It was my first time trying soap dough embeds it was fun to make but took some times


Mmm, I want to eat that!


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

Dawni said:


> Thank you! That's very kind of you
> 
> I think I've done the zap test only 3-4x since I started soaping lol, and haven't for quite a while. I'd rather make sure all my ingredients and measurements are fine before I start so I know that my soap would not have excess lye by the time I remove it from the mold, bar other factors.
> 
> I also learned early on, c/o the lovely people in this forum, that saponification continues in the mold (I figure as long as that soap is hot, it's doing its thing lol) so yes, I do stop the cook as soon as I see a bit of translucency. I soap on high, so the heat just keeps cooking the soap even when the cooker is off and sometimes the transition from full vaseline to slightly overcooked takes just seconds and by then it's too late to pour, let alone attempt wispy swirls or proper layers or even multiple colors. That happened quite a lot when I was new lol


Thank you so much @Dawni !  I tried cooking it just a little less and got the most fluid batch I've ever done.  Tried it again- it worked!  Hallelujah!  Here's a hug from across the world!


----------



## AAShillito

SoapDaddy70 said:


> Yea. I used spent coffee grounds from when I make French Press coffee. Sad to say the grounds were too big and its way past exfoliating and almost too scratchy to use. Next time I will grind much finer and use way less grounds in the batter. Sucks because the smell was so good (Caramel Coffee FO from Nurture). Lesson learned.


can u grate it up and use it  in a new batch of coffee soap? ( coffee confetti?)


----------



## violets2217

Catscankim said:


> know you are thinking to just put it in molds, but I always get so much ash on individual mold "extra" pours even if I cpop with the rest of the loaf, that I usually throw them away. So I'm probably gonna skip the extra step of pouring into cavity molds and just throw away the extra batter...it's unscented anyway, except for a small bit.


I dooo tooo!!!! I hate it! The ash is so horrendous with individual molds for me! What I've been doing is pouring them as full as I can, if I remember...spray them with alcohol and then cover tightly with plastic wrap. I then proceed to forget about them and find them a couple weeks later and unmold perfect little bars of soap. Hard bars with no ash!

Sorry, didn't read on past your post! What @Zing said!!!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

lesavonvert said:


> Just cutted my coffee and chocolate soap made with goat milk olive oil infused with grounded coffee beans unrefined cacao butter and mango butter coffee fragance and some other oils It was my first time trying soap dough embeds it was fun to make but took some times


Awww love your soap'


----------



## lesavonvert

Grandma Sheep said:


> I just poured 10 lb of bear grease lye soap. It traced nicely and can't wait to see how it is set in the morning. This will be given to our 19th Century reenactment group and living history friends.


I would love to try that soap my grand mother used a bear grease cream on her face and her skin was verry nice


----------



## Zing

I made my second batch of my new obsession, lip balms!  For those who missed the memo, the silicone measuring cups are a breeze to clean up recipes with beeswax.

Got my soapy laugh of the day, too!  I've talked before here about my beloved brother-in-law.  Great guy but very unlike me in many ways, it took us years to get close.  His normal outfit is a threadbare baseball cap held together with dirt, tank top, and gym shorts.  I am not judging at all but just want to paint a picture that you would not put "BIL" and "pamper" together.  But he's totally into my hobby!  He's given very specific feedback on my mechanic's soap and lotion bars.  Tonight he asked for a non-moisturizing soap (I know, I know!) labeled "FACE" and a moisturizing soap (I know, I know!) labeled...wait for it..."BUTT."  Hit me up if you know where to get some, um, inappropriate molds....


----------



## gww

Zing
I never use lip balm, I am more like your brother in law in dress.  However, I do have the bees and the wax and I do need to try and remember where to look for your recipe cause who knows.  I like using things that I have for something that I can pretend is productive.  I have not found a use for wax yet that makes it worth it to me.  I have given small amounts to my kids but do not think they followed through either.  I am glad you are happy with it and that may be what moves me to try, maybe.
Cheers
gww


----------



## violets2217

Zing said:


> I made my second batch of my new obsession, lip balms!  For those who missed the memo, the silicone measuring cups are a breeze to clean up recipes with beeswax.
> 
> Got my soapy laugh of the day, too!  I've talked before here about my beloved brother-in-law.  Great guy but very unlike me in many ways, it took us years to get close.  His normal outfit is a threadbare baseball cap held together with dirt, tank top, and gym shorts.  I am not judging at all but just want to paint a picture that you would not put "BIL" and "pamper" together.  But he's totally into my hobby!  He's given very specific feedback on my mechanic's soap and lotion bars.  Tonight he asked for a non-moisturizing soap (I know, I know!) labeled "FACE" and a moisturizing soap (I know, I know!) labeled...wait for it..."BUTT."  Hit me up if you know where to get some, um, inappropriate molds....


sooo... bored at work and well if you if you search "silicone butt molds" on Etsy there are many to choose from! I guess it is a thing!


----------



## pinpointpete

Curing three different formulas, testing the first two. Have a few more weeks on batch 3 before testing.


----------



## kirsten.

lesavonvert said:


> ...my first time trying soap dough embeds it was fun to make but took some times


Those look like real Oreo cookies on top! Are they really soap??


----------



## Dawni

Ugeauxgirl said:


> Thank you so much @Dawni !  I tried cooking it just a little less and got the most fluid batch I've ever done.  Tried it again- it worked!  Hallelujah!  Here's a hug from across the world!


You're welcome! Huuuugs!


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Zing said:


> Hit me up if you know where to get some, um, inappropriate molds....








Just an innocent image search for “emoji silicone mold”. Zillions of hits. And, needless to say: about half of the hits were for that one emoji that for sure is the best fit for … umm … the other end of the digestive tract.

Another (yet less childish) option would be that you perfect your embed (or soap dough) technique, and make columns with the respective words, that then go through the whole bar of soap (instead of just on the surface). Happy side-effect: Once you've mastered “BUTT”, nothing can go wrong for next year's “Steelers”!


----------



## lesavonvert

kirsten. said:


> Those look like real Oreo cookies on top! Are they really soap??


Yes They are soap dough But I used a silicone mold that I made


----------



## TashaBird

Zing said:


> I made my second batch of my new obsession, lip balms!  For those who missed the memo, the silicone measuring cups are a breeze to clean up recipes with beeswax.
> 
> Got my soapy laugh of the day, too!  I've talked before here about my beloved brother-in-law.  Great guy but very unlike me in many ways, it took us years to get close.  His normal outfit is a threadbare baseball cap held together with dirt, tank top, and gym shorts.  I am not judging at all but just want to paint a picture that you would not put "BIL" and "pamper" together.  But he's totally into my hobby!  He's given very specific feedback on my mechanic's soap and lotion bars.  Tonight he asked for a non-moisturizing soap (I know, I know!) labeled "FACE" and a moisturizing soap (I know, I know!) labeled...wait for it..."BUTT."  Hit me up if you know where to get some, um, inappropriate molds....


Omg I need silicone measuring cups! I’m way overdue to make some lip balm and I dread the mess.
Also, I’ve been in a deep bath bomb blitz! Trying to build, or arrange a proper drying space. I love how they’re ready within a few days if I can get them to dry in my humid environment. And, for the same price as a soap they’re used up more quickly. But, I’ve got 3 soaps in the queue that I’m excited to make during the rain this weekend. Rainy days are no good for bath bombs. Plan on extruding the embeds tonight so they have a chance to stiffen up.


----------



## Misschief

pinpointpete said:


> Curing three different formulas, testing the first two. Have a few more weeks on batch 3 before testing.



Those look great but you really want to get those bars off of the metal rack. That's a sure way to invite DOS.


----------



## TashaBird

Zing said:


> I made my second batch of my new obsession, lip balms!  For those who missed the memo, the silicone measuring cups are a breeze to clean up recipes with beeswax.
> 
> Got my soapy laugh of the day, too!  I've talked before here about my beloved brother-in-law.  Great guy but very unlike me in many ways, it took us years to get close.  His normal outfit is a threadbare baseball cap held together with dirt, tank top, and gym shorts.  I am not judging at all but just want to paint a picture that you would not put "BIL" and "pamper" together.  But he's totally into my hobby!  He's given very specific feedback on my mechanic's soap and lotion bars.  Tonight he asked for a non-moisturizing soap (I know, I know!) labeled "FACE" and a moisturizing soap (I know, I know!) labeled...wait for it..."BUTT."  Hit me up if you know where to get some, um, inappropriate molds....


I had a  mold that was hugely popular last holiday season! I didn’t get around to making more this year. But, I still may. I had elf, snowman, fairy, and unicorn poops.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

@pinpointpete

TIP: It's best to show off your soaps in the *Photo Gallery* and then post a link here. It gives us an opportunity to comment whereas, if posted here, it gets buried quickly!

We LUV pictures -- even when a batch goes awry. Hopefully that won't happen, but if it does, see it as an opportunity to learn more.

You can also use the *Photo Gallery* as a log of every batch you make. Include the recipe as well as your comments about how you processed it for future reference. I only wish I had that available to me when I first started making soap in 2003. It's a great way to chronicle your progress in the Wonderful World of Soapmaking!!!

HAPPY SOAPING!


----------



## TashaBird

Catscankim said:


> My soapy thing today...I am trying to recreate a soapy accident from a year or two ago when I was learning wall pours. I suck at them. I get soap everywhere. The last soap that I did was a perfect fit as far as soap batter to mold ratio goes. I ended up spilling so much while trying to do a wall pour, that I ended up with half sized bars of super neat soap LOL. Kinda made me mad. Still mad cause I don't know if I can ever make something like that again. Plus my cutting bars was less than par back then, so my soap really took a hit on size.
> 
> So here I am with the challenge looming, trying to recreate that last bar of soap that I have left.
> 
> I made extra batter because of my spilling tendencies while doing a wall pour. And wouldn't you know that I didn't spill a drop. So now I have 200grams of soap batter that I don't know what to do with.
> 
> I know you are thinking to just put it in molds, but I always get so much ash on individual mold "extra" pours even if I cpop with the rest of the loaf, that I usually throw them away. So I'm probably gonna skip the extra step of pouring into cavity molds and just throw away the extra batter...it's unscented anyway, except for a small bit.


I make a ton of “extra” individual mold soaps with left overs from pull throughs! They get horrible ash. But, when I’m ready to package them I hold them with a pair of tongs in front of a cheap clothes steamer and voila! They’re gorgeous. I let them dry overnight, and they’re always a big hit!


----------



## Zing

gww said:


> Zing
> I never use lip balm, I am more like your brother in law in dress.  However, I do have the bees and the wax and I do need to try and remember where to look for your recipe cause who knows.  I like using things that I have for something that I can pretend is productive.  I have not found a use for wax yet that makes it worth it to me.  I have given small amounts to my kids but do not think they followed through either.  I am glad you are happy with it and that may be what moves me to try, maybe.
> Cheers
> gww


Are you a beekeeper?  Our youngest was a beekeeper during his teen years and it was fascinating!  For the lip balm recipe, click on this, Lip balm .  I like the bookmarking feature; in case you don't know, it's the thingy on the top right brown bar of a post.
Lotion bars (like chapstick for your skin) are super easy too.  I do 1/3 beeswax, 1/3 butter, 1/3 soft oil.  It's easy to remelt and tweak if you want it oilier or waxier.



pinpointpete said:


> Curing three different formulas, testing the first two. Have a few more weeks on batch 3 before testing.


Those look great!  It's hard to wait, isn't it?  You can cure your soaps on wax/freezer/parchment paper.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

TashaBird said:


> I’m way overdue to make some lip balm and I dread the mess.


I use a 2-cup Pyrex and thoroughly melt the ingredients (carefully) in the Microwave to a temp slightly over the melt-point of the wax.

I set up my tubes while waiting for the batch to cool to 160°F -- the maximum temp allowed for the tubes.







Homemade tube holder.  Filled 24 Lip Balms with 1 oz. round container for personal use.

With a steady hand, I pour directly from the Pyrex cup into the tubes. If the batch cools to  where it is no longer is fluid, I nuke it for 10-20 seconds, stir and continue pouring. Makes 50 lip balms.

For clean-up, I use A & H Washing Soda, 1 tablespoon dissolved in 16 oz. boiling water. After about 5 minutes, all the wax rises to the top. Skim off with a paper towel and discard. Pyrex cup can then go into the dishwasher.

The soda water can be saved and reheated for the next time.


----------



## norrysoaper

Packing my last four batches, and getting pics online.  Nothing like waiting till the last minute.  All week I fell asleep in my chair down in my soap shop.  Just cant focus...  I'm ready for my end of year soap vacaion..


----------



## bluehair1234

Second attempt at CP, first successful attempt.  Plain recipe, no color, no fancy techniques but I'm just happy it came out of the mold and cut nicely.  You all are such an inspiration with the exotic and enticing soaps I see here.  Thanks for keeping me motivated (and educated) so that I can enjoy this amazing hobby.


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

When I was attempting to make sugar scrub cubes last week I blended up a bunch of soap trimmings into crumbs.  After becoming disgusted with that experiment and cleaning up my mess, I remembered that someone on this forum said you could rebatch soap by moistening shreds for a few days.  So I added some water to the container, sealed it up and forgot about it.  I just remembered and checked on it.  It's turned into a soft paste and I just put it in a mold.  I suspect it'll need quite a while to harden up...


----------



## Babyshoes

Zing said:


> I made my second batch of my new obsession, lip balms!  For those who missed the memo, the silicone measuring cups are a breeze to clean up recipes with beeswax.
> 
> Got my soapy laugh of the day, too!  I've talked before here about my beloved brother-in-law.  Great guy but very unlike me in many ways, it took us years to get close.  His normal outfit is a threadbare baseball cap held together with dirt, tank top, and gym shorts.  I am not judging at all but just want to paint a picture that you would not put "BIL" and "pamper" together.  But he's totally into my hobby!  He's given very specific feedback on my mechanic's soap and lotion bars.  Tonight he asked for a non-moisturizing soap (I know, I know!) labeled "FACE" and a moisturizing soap (I know, I know!) labeled...wait for it..."BUTT."  Hit me up if you know where to get some, um, inappropriate molds....



There are custom mould makers on Etsy who I'm sure will be quite happy to make whatever you like.
I also seem to recall seeing soap moulds with similar words on them somewhere (though it probably said "ars3" rather than "butt" for the UK market)... If I spot them again I'll leave a link.

Edit: how about these? Face And Butt soap or plaster magnet ornament mold 4521


----------



## norrysoaper

bluehair1234 said:


> Second attempt at CP, first successful attempt.  Plain recipe, no color, no fancy techniques but I'm just happy it came out of the mold and cut nicely.  You all are such an inspiration with the exotic and enticing soaps I see here.  Thanks for keeping me motivated (and educated) so that I can enjoy this amazing hobby.View attachment 63139


They look great.  I think the plain natural bars are just as beautiful as the colorful swirls and patters.


----------



## Misschief

norrysoaper said:


> They look great.  I think the plain natural bars are just as beautiful as the colorful swirls and patters.


I totally agree. Some of my favourite soaps are the very plain, pure soaps.


----------



## Zing

Babyshoes said:


> There are custom mould makers on Etsy who I'm sure will be quite happy to make whatever you like.
> I also seem to recall seeing soap moulds with similar words on them somewhere (though it probably said "ars3" rather than "butt" for the UK market)... If I spot them again I'll leave a link.
> 
> Edit: how about these? Face And Butt soap or plaster magnet ornameOh,nt mold 4521


Oh, @Babyshoes , I just roared for 30 minutes and could hardly breathe and talk!  LM-kitten-loving-AO!!  Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

bluehair1234 said:


> Second attempt at CP, first successful attempt.  Plain recipe, no color, no fancy techniques but I'm just happy it came out of the mold and cut nicely.


Lovely soaps! Well done! To be honest, I LUV plain Jane soaps.  

*Here's a TIP* for you in case you missed it above.



Zing said:


> Oh, @Babyshoes , I just roared for 30 minutes and could hardly breathe and talk!  LM-kitten-loving-AO!!  Thanks for the tips!


Me too! Whoda thunk it? That there actually is a soap mold of your BIL's dreams!


----------



## Zing

bluehair1234 said:


> Second attempt at CP, first successful attempt.  Plain recipe, no color, no fancy techniques but I'm just happy it came out of the mold and cut nicely.  You all are such an inspiration with the exotic and enticing soaps I see here.  Thanks for keeping me motivated (and educated) so that I can enjoy this amazing hobby.View attachment 63139


That's beautiful and congratulations!  I also like the "simple" (we know there's no such thing as simple CP soap)!  My wife is going crazy over one of my white bars and swears it's the best I've ever made.  It's my same old recipe and was leftover batter in a single cavity mold.  I think it's because it's this beautiful white bar.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

NaOH replenishment came in a plastic BAG (inside a jar, at least). Folks, has nobody told you that NaOH micro-pearls are ELECTROSTATIC? 

It was no big drama to limit my annoyance to today only. I had planned to remake lye masterbatch. My former, sturdy PE lye bottle stil held just the right amount to do that. Then I transferred the new NaOH granulate into the old bottle. Lost about 1 tsp to electrostatic cuddling.


----------



## MrsZ

Hi everyone! I'm back! Did anybody miss me?  Just kidding.

I helped my little sibling in laws and my own kids make soaps from MP last weekend. They hoped to do CP, but I wasn't comfortable with five kids aged 3-12 in the soaping process. They had fun with the MP.


----------



## scmorgans

lesavonvert said:


> Just cutted my coffee and chocolate soap made with goat milk olive oil infused with grounded coffee beans unrefined cacao butter and mango butter coffee fragance and some other oils It was my first time trying soap dough embeds it was fun to make but took some times



LOVE IT!


----------



## TashaBird

I’ve been on a bath bomb making frenzy. I can’t make them fast enough and sell out, which is very satisfying, but I miss making soap! And, I NEED to make some. I’ve got 3 batches of soap prepped, and a bunch of soap dough made. A ton of bath bombs drying, and it’s too humid today to make more. Going to make embeds, which is basically just playing with play dough!  So that sounds like a fun soapy sunday! Here’s some pics from my bath bombs. They’re formulated to be foamy, so I’m gonna call them a soapy thing.


----------



## pinpointpete

Misschief said:


> Those look great but you really want to get those bars off of the metal rack. That's a sure way to invite DOS.


Thanks, just put some parchment paper under them just now.


----------



## Ladka

After several months I made another CP batch. I made dual lye pure beef tallow soap (90 : 10 NaOH : KOH). I didn't use a stickblender, just mixed by hand. It went slowly to thick emulsion. It didn't notice any trace when it began to thicken. I seem to have been spoilt by the extra slow moving lard batter I'd been making before.  And I had such plans with embeds, confetty and different colours! So here is what I managed to make. With some trimming it should be OK.


----------



## Zing

Our house has been quite the Santa's workshop this weekend.  Mrs. Zing and her bestie have baked dozens of cookies.  It's a decades-long tradition with them except for missing 2020 during the pandemic.  Also, their first cookie-baking-weekend in our new kitchen.  My contribution was to be the taste-tester -- I know, I know, I just give and give.  In soaping news,

I finished and capped my 100 tubes of lip balm and ordered labels.
I labeled and packaged 60 lotion bars (so far I've got clove, rosemary, kukui oil that is unscented but has awesome nutty scent, and a cocoa butter that is also unscented but smells great. 
Printed out labels for my soaps. 
Packaged up 2 gift boxes for the post office.
Also, thanks to the leads from this forum, I ordered some inappropriate soap molds, special order for BIL


----------



## TashaBird

Packages and photos 4 new soaps. Trimmed up and steamed the ash off the individual cavity soaps I made from the left over batter and odds and ends.


----------



## Ladka

Two more batches of dual lye beef tallow soap, with a little castor added. Testing the 5 % and 10 % KOH to see the difference. 
This time I recognized the point when the batter started thickening and began pouring (two bars with no FO or colour for two persons with very sensitive skin) and colouring. I poured into individual moulds of various shapes and also used some of the shavings, crumbs and odd pieces for confetti.  The last batch is happily gelling in the oven. At least I hope it is


----------



## Vicki C

Salted out a bunch of soap scraps yesterday and today spread them out to dry. Here’s a cleanup tip for anyone who needs it. If you ever put dishes with too much (fully cured) soap into your dishwasher and end up with a dishwasher full of suds you can toss in a cup of vinegar and it knocks the suds right down. Don’t know how I missed this fun fact until now.


----------



## TashaBird

Vicki C said:


> Salted out a bunch of soap scraps yesterday and today spread them out to dry. Here’s a cleanup tip for anyone who needs it. If you ever put dishes with too much (fully cured) soap into your dishwasher and end up with a dishwasher full of suds you can toss in a cup of vinegar and it knocks the suds right down. Don’t know how I missed this fun fact until now.


That’s a great tip!!!

Finished some bath bombs that I’m super excited about! 
Stupid fedex has said it was delivering my national shrink wrap system for the last THREE days! 
But these guys look like a silly magical army of happiness! 
Got boosted today. REALLY need to make soap soon or I might freak out. 
And a friend may have found me TWO 20 tier sheet pan racks for super cheap! That would solve my bath bomb space issue!!! Fingers crossed it comes through and I don’t feel too crappy from my shot.


----------



## Vicki C

TashaBird said:


> That’s a great tip!!!
> 
> Finished some bath bombs that I’m super excited about!
> Stupid fedex has said it was delivering my national shrink wrap system for the last THREE days!
> But these guys look like a silly magical army of happiness!
> Got boosted today. REALLY need to make soap soon or I might freak out.
> And a friend may have found me TWO 20 tier sheet pan racks for super cheap! That would solve my bath bomb space issue!!! Fingers crossed it comes through and I don’t feel too crappy from my shot.


Your bath bombs are da bomb.


----------



## Ladka

Made yet another batch of beef tallow dual lye soap.
I've finished with soaping for this year.
I still have to clean the kitchen   and the soap is gelling happily in the oven.


----------



## TashaBird

Vicki C said:


> Your bath bombs are da bomb.


Thanks! Learning to make them was trickier than I expected. But they’re getting better, and it’s super fun!


----------



## Kiri Kiri

Hay everyone  
I had a very soapy Sunday with my sister and took them out of the mold right after work today. Those are some of the best batches I had so far, if I gotta say so myself! They smell like english rose, pear and sea breeze respectively. The smell toned down a bit after it sat for 2 days which is super nice, definitely not too overwhelming 

I´m planning to cut them maybe tomorrow or the day after. If I have time (and remember haha) I will update with some hopefully nice soap slices! 
Unfortunately all of them seem to suffer from soda ash, even though we spritzed them with rubbing alcohol. Maybe I kept them too cold? (probably around 0-5°C) I´m not too sure, but if you have any tips I´d very much appreciate it  


Also, i absolutely love what all of you have been doing! I read this thread regularly and love seeing everyones creations, so awesome!!


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Today was Asian shopping day!


Not sure if cuisine-me or soap-me is more enthusiastic about these 

They also stocked up palm oil and “sauce graine” (palm fruit paste). Market works: more demand = more supply (I just wonder who is buying all that red palm oil ).



Ladka said:


> Testing the 5 % and 10 % KOH to see the difference.


Mind to hijack @Mobjack Bay's Additives and Lather (Bubbles) thread with your findings?

@Kiri Kiri
These are looking marvellous from the top! Looking forward to see their inside.
Too bad they caught soda ash – though at least for the rose loaf, it looks quite decorative IMHO.
There are much smarter experts than me when it comes to avoiding soda ash. But AFAIK 0–5°C is really chilly (you wanted to avoid gel at all cost?). If this gives you false trace, you can't judge well if your emulsion is actually stable or not, and unstable emulsion means increased chances for soda ash (among other dangers).


----------



## Kiri Kiri

@ResolvableOwl
Thank you so much! 
I´m not trying to avoid gel in particular haha, I just soap in a room that´s separated from the house, in winter it is heated just enough so nothing freezes inside  when i soap in there, I heat the room nice and cozy to avoid stuff like false trace, but more importantly, to be comfy  When we left the room Sunday evening it probably cooled back down to outside temp, which here is currently around 0-5°C, that´s why i said it probably sat in that temperature for about a day at least. So that might increase the risk of soda ash appearing? If so, I´ll just leave the finished soap in the house to sit


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Ahh, ok! Yes, keeping the soap not too cold might help: _Time_ is an important factor. The warmer the environment, the quicker the batter will saponify, and the less chances for airborne CO₂ to steal lye to form soda ash.
The extreme limit of this is CPOP. (But if your embeds are M&P, be careful with intense gelling/too high temperatures, for obvious reasons).


----------



## Zing

Kiri Kiri said:


> Unfortunately all of them seem to suffer from soda ash, even though we spritzed them with rubbing alcohol. Maybe I kept them too cold? (probably around 0-5°C) I´m not too sure, but if you have any tips I´d very much appreciate it


Congrats and looking good!  I got ash once.  Now I pour into the mold, spray with alcohol, cover with plastic wrap, cover with cardboard.  I haven't had ash ever since.  I also gel under a pile of towels, not sure if that matters.  

I'm waiting impatiently for the cut!


----------



## Ladka

@ResolvableOwl  I'm not sure I understand what you mean by 
"Mind to hijack @Mobjack Bay's Additives and Lather (Bubbles) thread with your findings?"


----------



## Catscankim

Absolutely nothing soapy going on lately. I have been sick for a month almost...tested negative x2 for covid, so it isn't that. We are all sick at the hospital and everybody has tested negative. So I guess we are just not used to being regular sick. I had so many soaps made for xmas and I just never got around to selling them. Started with my partner at work being sick, then I got sick...then the whole ER and Trauma departments are sick.

Started coming around I thought on Thursday. So I went to a party on Saturday and was fine. Went to our trauma xmas party yesterday and everybody is sick. I felt great yesterday. Today I feel like death again. Just made chicken soup. I think I am going to just get a bath and go to bed.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

@Ladka
@Mobjack Bay has started that thread to present the results from her & her testers from lather additives (sugar, sorbitol, aloe vera). We pondered if dual-lye would increase lather too.
If you have any outcomes (positive or negative) from your dual-lye soaps with varying KOH percentages, these are IMHO easier to find/reference over there than, say, in this thread. (Unless you want to start your own thread, of course!)

@Catscankim
Ginger tea!


----------



## Catscankim

@ResolvableOwl I will try that tomorrow. I don't have any ginger atm. I just made up a batch of lavender bath salts. Will be soaking in that when my tub fills up.

I been taking zinc, vitamin C, plus my regular multivitamin. On my third batch of mucinex. As much as I felt like crappola all day, I managed to make chicken soup today.. I've done tea with honey. Honey with cayenne "pills" for my throat. Only today am I coughing up gross stuff, so I guess its time to visit my NP. I thought it was going away until this morning.

What I wouldn't do for some tylenol 3 right now LOL. I was up all night coughing. Some tessalon perles would be nice too LOL.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

ResolvableOwl said:


> @Ladka
> @Mobjack Bay has started that thread to present the results from her & her testers from lather additives (sugar, sorbitol, aloe vera). We pondered if dual-lye would increase lather too.
> If you have any outcomes (positive or negative) from your dual-lye soaps with varying KOH percentages, these are IMHO easier to find/reference over there than, say, in this thread. (Unless you want to start your own thread, of course!)


Actually, the thread you linked above was started by @dibbles.  I‘m still gathering results for the soap I have out for testing.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Idk what's up with me and names lately.


----------



## Ladka

@ResolvableOwl   I'm not testing varying percentages of KOH for lather (I've decided on sugar), it's hardness I'm interested in. Pure tallow or high percentage tallow soap feels somehow too hard to me, I'm after a bit gentler "tactile experience". If I get richer lather alongside it  will be a collateral benefit.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I have not done straight recipe comparisons using different percentages of KOH, but I did make a few dual lye (95% NaOH and 5% KOH) soaps in early November using recipes set to longevity = 31, with sugar added.  The lather is not strikingly different from the lather of my current “standard” soap recipes, which are formulated for longevity = 29 and made with 100% NaOH (and sugar or aloe).  I would need to do blind testing to decide if the 31 longevity bars have a different hand feel or if there are subtle shifts in lather qualities compared with the 29 longevity bars. Right now my impression is “maybe” but it’s subtle.


----------



## Ladka

I gathered the rubbish left from the four batches, more older small pieces of soap and also a few bars, grated it all very finely (time consuming, but at the moment I'm not in the possession of a less fine grater), placed into two containers and steamed it all for several hours. I wonder what the mixture will look and feel like tomorrow.


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

I unmolded my water soaked soap scrap bar.  It was getting pretty firm on the outside, but was still a little soft inside.  I froze it first and it came out pretty cleanly, but not perfect.  I should have waited, but it's actually very attractive for a rebatch.  I'll use that method again.

I also made another batch of salt soap.   Everyone loves those and I always seem to be almost out because they take so long to cure.  I used a new FO called "Beach" from WSP.  It smells like suntan lotion. I am not a fan.


----------



## Dawni

Ok this was technically my last night lol
Sent out a big-ish order of gift sets and lotion bars





Pardon the messy counter lol


----------



## Misschief

Dawni said:


> Ok this was technically my last night lol
> Sent out a big-ish order of gift sets and lotion bars
> View attachment 63242
> 
> Pardon the messy counter lol


Those bags!! Love!!


----------



## Dawni

Misschief said:


> Those bags!! Love!!


Right? They're made of sinamay, from the abaca plant. Comes in so many sizes n colors, and not expensive either especially in bulk.
Left is woven, right is what they call scrunch




Best thing? Made locally. I had them shipped from down south, and were made by small time weavers. No middle men.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

@Dawni just perfect!


----------



## Dawni

Mobjack Bay said:


> @Dawni just perfect!


I try to help in what little way I can.

Those guys need all the help they can get. They're constantly battered by storms - speaking of which, check out the one currently over us now


Can't even see the land mass below it 

So once again I'm asking for prayers for my countrymen. Already were getting reports of drowning, houses being toppled over, rivers overflowing. It's a mess. And so close to Christmas. 

When I was younger we never got storms this bad. It really puts all the hullabaloo on climate change into perspective. 

As for soapy thing.... Wrapped up some orders, but the customer wanted them just in regular packaging coz she already had her own.


----------



## violets2217

TashaBird said:


> Packages and photos 4 new soaps. Trimmed up and steamed the ash off the individual cavity soaps I made from the left over batter and odds and ends.


What plate is the purple soap? I really like the shape of the design! Beautiful! All of them!


----------



## Bbh001

Dawni said:


> Right? They're made of sinamay, from the abaca plant. Comes in so many sizes n colors, and not expensive either especially in bulk.
> Left is woven, right is what they call scrunch
> View attachment 63243
> 
> Best thing? Made locally. I had them shipped from down south, and were made by small time weavers. No middle men.


How can I find these bags?


----------



## Dawni

Bbh001 said:


> How can I find these bags?


Hallo! I am from the Philippines so fortunately for me they are bought locally.

I do know however that we have several companies who export so if you do a search for "sinamay bags" or "abaca bags" just maybe you'll find someone who can ship to you from close to where you are 

I'll see if I can find some links for you.


----------



## Tara_H

Hey all!  Been away for a bit with life being mental and haven't been doing much other than keeping the house supplied with toothpaste... On the upside I finally heard yesterday that the job I've been trying to get is almost certainly mine, bar some (hopefully) straightforward red tape to get through.  A great way to start the holidays!

Alongside the more standard xmas presents I'm making a hamper for my family to share, which is a great excuse to make things like beard cream and runner's balm that I wouldn't normally have a use for 
My plan is to get everything made this weekend and drop it off to them tomorrow night.  So far I have Frankincense and Orange bath bombs:






And Smoky Orchid and Cacao bubble bars:






The colours on those didn't come out quite as intense as I wanted, but the dough was getting too soggy with adding the dye so I had to stop... still I think you can just about make out the spiral pattern.

Looking forward to a nice long break now and maybe even making some soap again!  I'm almost out of salt bars, so that counts as a 'needing more soap', right?  (even if I have more than I can use in a lifetime of other kinds?  )


----------



## dibbles

@Dawni your packaging is perfect


----------



## AliOop

Dawni said:


> Hallo! I am from the Philippines so fortunately for me they are bought locally.
> 
> I do know however that we have several companies who export so if you do a search for "sinamay bags" or "abaca bags" just maybe you'll find someone who can ship to you from close to where you are
> 
> I'll see if I can find some links for you.


I saw some on Etsy for about $2.50 per bag, unless you want to buy 250 at a time for $1900 which works out to over $7 per bag. Reverse pricing - more per unit for the bigger lot, lol.

I also saw some here on Nashville wraps for $2.50 per bag.


----------



## Misschief

I made my first batch of soap for next season's markets. It was Salt Soap today (which cures for a minimum of 3 months) and I think I'll make a batch of Goat Milk & Lavender tomorrow. I prefer to make that one in the winter because I can put it outside to prevent it from overheating.


----------



## Vicki C

Tara_H said:


> Hey all!  Been away for a bit with life being mental and haven't been doing much other than keeping the house supplied with toothpaste... On the upside I finally heard yesterday that the job I've been trying to get is almost certainly mine, bar some (hopefully) straightforward red tape to get through.  A great way to start the holidays!
> 
> Alongside the more standard xmas presents I'm making a hamper for my family to share, which is a great excuse to make things like beard cream and runner's balm that I wouldn't normally have a use for
> My plan is to get everything made this weekend and drop it off to them tomorrow night.  So far I have Frankincense and Orange bath bombs:
> 
> View attachment 63249
> 
> 
> And Smoky Orchid and Cacao bubble bars:
> View attachment 63250
> 
> 
> 
> The colours on those didn't come out quite as intense as I wanted, but the dough was getting too soggy with adding the dye so I had to stop... still I think you can just about make out the spiral pattern.
> 
> Looking forward to a nice long break now and maybe even making some soap again!  I'm almost out of salt bars, so that counts as a 'needing more soap', right?  (even if I have more than I can use in a lifetime of other kinds?  )


So good to hear from you and great news re your job!

Did my fourth indoor farmer’s market in a neighboring town. Wasn’t overwhelmed with customers but one couple that had bought a bar came back and bought seven $8 bars.  So happy they liked it.


----------



## AliOop

I bought some palm oil and red palm oil from a local soaper who has decided not to use palm anymore. She charged a very fair price, and also threw in a small bag of PKO flakes.  I am happy not to have to order palm since I rarely use it (but like to have it around for the occasional recipe). I've never used red palm before, so it will be fun to play with it after learning from some of the other red palm oil creations here on SMF.


----------



## Misschief

Feels like I'm getting back in the groove.... Salt Soap yesterday and a 2000 gram of Lavender & Goat Milk soap today. It was beautiful; I got to the perfect trace for playing with the top. It's chilling outside now (just below freezing here).


----------



## Michelle0803

Today I played with a loofa soap, made shampoo bars, cleaned the "soap cave" and unpacked from yesterday's show.  It was a wonderful full day of soapy goodness.


----------



## Basil

I mailed out the last of my soap “ Let it Go” for my kids and grandkids after finishing my first holiday craft fair at the mall! It went well and now, with more confidence, I’m going to work on my plan for next year! Thank you all and enjoy the holidays! The next two weeks  here will be watching the goats in heat for the last breeding !


----------



## MellonFriend

Basil said:


> The next two weeks here will be watching the goats in heat for the last breeding !


Good luck on heat watch!


----------



## Michelle0803

Dawni said:


> Ok this was technically my last night lol
> Sent out a big-ish order of gift sets and lotion bars
> View attachment 63242
> 
> Pardon the messy counter lol


These bags are totally adorable!  Love them



Vicki C said:


> Salted out a bunch of soap scraps yesterday and today spread them out to dry. Here’s a cleanup tip for anyone who needs it. If you ever put dishes with too much (fully cured) soap into your dishwasher and end up with a dishwasher full of suds you can toss in a cup of vinegar and it knocks the suds right down. Don’t know how I missed this fun fact until now.


I add about 1/4 cup of vinegar to the dishwasher every time I run soapy containers through the dishwasher. It helps with the suds and helps cut the extra oils if there are any.   Our dishwasher is old so I try to be extra nice to it until we do out kitchen remodel


----------



## Basil

Zany_in_CO said:


> I use a 2-cup Pyrex and thoroughly melt the ingredients (carefully) in the Microwave to a temp slightly over the melt-point of the wax.
> 
> I set up my tubes while waiting for the batch to cool to 160°F -- the maximum temp allowed for the tubes.
> View attachment 63129
> View attachment 63130
> 
> Homemade tube holder.  Filled 24 Lip Balms with 1 oz. round container for personal use.
> 
> With a steady hand, I pour directly from the Pyrex cup into the tubes. If the batch cools to  where it is no longer is fluid, I nuke it for 10-20 seconds, stir and continue pouring. Makes 50 lip balms.
> 
> For clean-up, I use A & H Washing Soda, 1 tablespoon dissolved in 16 oz. boiling water. After about 5 minutes, all the wax rises to the top. Skim off with a paper towel and discard. Pyrex cup can then go into the dishwasher.
> 
> The soda water can be saved and reheated for the next time.


----------



## Bbh001

Dawni said:


> Hallo! I am from the Philippines so fortunately for me they are bought locally.
> 
> I do know however that we have several companies who export so if you do a search for "sinamay bags" or "abaca bags" just maybe you'll find someone who can ship to you from close to where you are
> 
> I'll see if I can find some links for you.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Kiti Williams

Tara_H said:


> Hey all!  Been away for a bit with life being mental and haven't been doing much other than keeping the house supplied with toothpaste... On the upside I finally heard yesterday that the job I've been trying to get is almost certainly mine, bar some (hopefully) straightforward red tape to get through.  A great way to start the holidays!
> 
> Alongside the more standard xmas presents I'm making a hamper for my family to share, which is a great excuse to make things like beard cream and runner's balm that I wouldn't normally have a use for
> My plan is to get everything made this weekend and drop it off to them tomorrow night.  So far I have Frankincense and Orange bath bombs:
> 
> View attachment 63249
> 
> 
> And Smoky Orchid and Cacao bubble bars:
> View attachment 63250
> 
> 
> 
> The colours on those didn't come out quite as intense as I wanted, but the dough was getting too soggy with adding the dye so I had to stop... still I think you can just about make out the spiral pattern.
> 
> Looking forward to a nice long break now and maybe even making some soap again!  I'm almost out of salt bars, so that counts as a 'needing more soap', right?  (even if I have more than I can use in a lifetime of other kinds?  )



Try paste food coloring.  This is used to color icing and it can become an intense color with just a dab of it.


----------



## TashaBird

Happy Solstice! 
My favorite Solstice Salt Soap ritual is done. 
%100 CO, %100 salt ppo, %20 SF.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Wow, what a wonderful ritual! Salt bars are the perfect thing to joyfully anticipate and forget during the year.

My coconut-related but much less impressive soapy thing today is to melt up the chunk of CO in a bucket, to cast it into chocolate moulds for easier dosage.

Pics to follow (I know you're all craving for everything chocolate bar shaped )…
ETA:


----------



## Zany_in_CO

TashaBird said:


> My favorite Solstice Salt Soap ritual is done.


Oh my! That's quite an undertaking! You rock, lady!!!


----------



## AliOop

I wrapped and gave Christmas soaps to our lawn service guys and to our mechanic. They were super jazzed since they both have sensitive skin. I'm jazzed because now I know how to unload, er, GIFT more of my soap stash.


----------



## Ladka

I gave a bar of fine white tallow+lard soap featuring an indigo dyed marble on top to a serviceman that changed our water   meters. He was quite surprised and named me a kind lady


----------



## Dawni

@AliOop and @Ladka you both are kind ladies!

I gave a whole load of bars to the builders who are constructing my parent's building next door (where my soap room is) and a few of them immediately used theirs for washing up before going home. Most said they were giving a few bars to their wives but a few said they were gonna hide them LOL

No other soapy thing besides sending out orders - I'm almost sold out for Christmas, yey! - but I did make a batch of lotion bars.


----------



## TashaBird

Goodness what I would not do to have one stop shopping online with decent prices for most of my bulk stuff.


----------



## maryloucb

I’ve been doing lots of soapy stuff lately! Mostly restocking, but also some gift prep/giving too. My brother-in-law made me a bunch of bamboo soap dishes and I’m combining them with soap for gifts. He’s also going to make me a multi- bar soap cutter


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

I left a huge box of soap for sale to benefit the charity where I volunteer.  I went today and there were only THREE bars left!  Now I have to make more soap.  Note to self- the cute snowflake shaped ones sold first.  Make more of those next year ..


----------



## Mobjack Bay

With a lot of help from my partner and friends and co-workers who made donations in exchange for soap, my fundraiser also went well. I will need more beer soap if I do this again next year.


----------



## Zing

maryloucb said:


> I’ve been doing lots of soapy stuff lately! Mostly restocking, but also some gift prep/giving too. My brother-in-law made me a bunch of bamboo soap dishes and I’m combining them with soap for gifts. He’s also going to make me a multi- bar soap cutter


Your soaps are really nice.  Are they all natural colorants?  I really like the green one.

I labeled and wrapped lip balms and lotion bars.  Tomorrow I head to my sister's for our first family Christmas since Lord knows when.  Sis has an early January birthday so I labeled and wrapped soaps -- her precious Pittsburgh Steelers - themed soap, Ta-da! .  Peeps, the yellow colorant -- Brambleberry's Buttercup Mica -- faded considerably during the cure!  In the photo of my post, it's a vibrant yellow.  Now it's faded to barely yellow.  Hit me up if you've got a favorite yellow colorant.

Wishing everyone here a Happy and Healthy New Year! To those that celebrate Christmas and honor the birth of a baby whose parents searched for shelter, a very Merry Christmas to you and yours!


----------



## ResolvableOwl

_Of course I had to_ mess around with my freshly arrived strontium aluminate “blue-green” glow-in-the-dark pigment . I just grabbed the next colour neutral soap dough at hand, and kneaded in 2.4% (by total mass) of the pigment (itself wiht with a pale greenish tint). The pigment is remarkably coarse, you can easily see the individual crystals glowing as light dots in the soap. I used my time-honoured UV lamp to “charge” the pigment, so I could easily see when it was all mixed in evenly.

And IT WORKS! It's scary to knead something with your bare hands that appears somewhere between a piece of glowing charcoal (peripheral sight is really insensitive to colour!) and comic-style plutonium. It won't blind you, and after charging the initial bright glow is fading over a minute or so. But still visible enough that you will never have to switch on the light in the bathroom at night .

I'm curious how this does after curing/drying. I can imagine that the moisture and/or the opacity of non-cured soap dough might mess with the glow. Also, of course, I have to check how the lather glows! But it'll take a week or two…


----------



## maryloucb

Zing said:


> Your soaps are really nice.  Are they all natural colorants?  I really like the green one.


Thank you! Yes, all natural except for that blue line, which is mica. The green  is a combo of green sea clay and spirulina. It’s rosemary mint—one of my faves!
Enjoy your holiday celebrations!


----------



## Dawni

Yey for natural colorants! Your soaps look awesome 

No soap making today but lots of planning for next year.. While cleaning house, buying ingredients and prepping for Noche Buena tomorrow lol


----------



## TashaBird

ResolvableOwl said:


> View attachment 63338
> 
> _Of course I had to_ mess around with my freshly arrived strontium aluminate “blue-green” glow-in-the-dark pigment . I just grabbed the next colour neutral soap dough at hand, and kneaded in 2.4% (by total mass) of the pigment (itself wiht with a pale greenish tint). The pigment is remarkably coarse, you can easily see the individual crystals glowing as light dots in the soap. I used my time-honoured UV lamp to “charge” the pigment, so I could easily see when it was all mixed in evenly.
> 
> And IT WORKS! It's scary to knead something with your bare hands that appears somewhere between a piece of glowing charcoal (peripheral sight is really insensitive to colour!) and comic-style plutonium. It won't blind you, and after charging the initial bright glow is fading over a minute or so. But still visible enough that you will never have to switch on the light in the bathroom at night .
> 
> I'm curious how this does after curing/drying. I can imagine that the moisture and/or the opacity of non-cured soap dough might mess with the glow. Also, of course, I have to check how the lather glows! But it'll take a week or two…


The soaps i make with GitD always sell out super fast! I love that stuff!! I have never thought about the lather! I look forward to hearing your report.


----------



## Ladka

Zing wrote: _"Wishing everyone here a Happy and Healthy New Year! To those that celebrate Christmas and honor the birth of a baby whose parents searched for shelter, a very Merry Christmas to you and yours!" _
Dear Zing! The above sarcastic words hurt my religious feelings. Although some members may like them or find them amusing I think you may as well not offend people who have beliefs you do not share.


----------



## maryloucb

I did not take Zing's words as sarcastic at all.


----------



## gww

Ladka
I would think perspective wise that zings comments could just has easily been an attempt not to offend any other by pointing out who he was talking to.  It could be looked at both ways and does not have to be looked at as a rubbing your nose in it type of thing but more as a recognition that not all believe the same.  Perhaps read again and see for your self if this is possible.
Cheers
gww


----------



## TashaBird

I do not see Zing’s words as sarcastic at all. They actually seem quite caring! And, I’m pretty sure that the words literally describe how the story goes.


----------



## Martha

Zing said:


> Brambleberry's Buttercup Mica -- faded considerably during the cure! In the photo of my post, it's a vibrant yellow. Now it's faded to barely yellow. Hit me up if you've got a favorite yellow colorant.


Oh no! I used that mica too.


----------



## ShirleyHailstock

TashaBird said:


> I do not see Zing’s words as sarcastic at all. They actually seem quite caring! And, I’m pretty sure that the words literally describe how the story goes.


Neither did I. I thought they were uplifting.


----------



## Martha

I’m ready to join in on the @Zing group hug! Can’t think of a more positive, encouraging member of the forum. Pretty sure we were talking about donating soaps to shelters (women’s and homeless) for the holidays at the time of the post. It was a very natural association to make. Let’s get back to soap and DM people if we have something personal to say.


----------



## TashaBird

WSP is having a great sale! But their website has been super glitching for me. They were helpful on the phone though! Excited to stock up on some ingredients!


----------



## ResolvableOwl

@Tara_H
In what condition is your yin-yang column mould rotor? Have you ever given it another chance? I wonder what happens if, instead of two pours at a time, you only do one, but from a pitcher that holds a ITP/OPW/wood grain batter . Tara-Snail-lollipop style spiral tree-rings?


----------



## Zing

I have reached out privately to @Ladka .  Station break is over  -- now what soapy thing have you done today?


----------



## Tara_H

ResolvableOwl said:


> @Tara_H
> In what condition is your yin-yang column mould rotor? Have you ever given it another chance? I wonder what happens if, instead of two pours at a time, you only do one, but from a pitcher that holds a ITP/OPW/wood grain batter . Tara-Snail-lollipop style spiral tree-rings?


I haven't revisited it actually!  I keep wanting to do new things so the ones I've already tried end up being neglected... and then there was the too much soap problem.  I do like the sound of that idea, maybe you could give it a shot?  For science


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Well, I'd love to, but I'm not the one with that apparatus at hand… would first have to look around in the workshop to improvise one, that would by far not reach the engineering perfection of yours .


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

A friend heard about my soapy adventures and asked to buy some.  I gifted her some and she gifted me these gorgeous handmade vases.  Great trade!


----------



## Babyshoes

Not making but gifting - my trainer and friend mentioned that he regularly visits an elderly lady in his congregation, so I gave him some soap for her, since I currently have loads to give away. He didn't need any himself as he still has some from about a month ago, but I did give him some of the fudge we make once a year. He doesn't celebrate Christmas so we don't do presents as such, but the fudge always goes down well.


----------



## Dawni

Hugs @Zing and @Ladka! 

I doubt there would be any soapy thing for me between now and New Year's and I just sat down for a minute to check on here lol, but in case I don't get online anytime soon.. 

Merry Christmas to you and yours, for those who celebrate it! We do here, very enthusiastically, starting much before December lol. It's a time of sharing love and hope at the end of what has been a stressful year, at least for some (definitely me lol)

For those who don't celebrate it like I do, I still wish the essence of love and hope has touched you in some positive way this suck-y year. 

Hugs all around!! 

Oh yeah wait, soapy thing.. I did send out my last order for before the 25th this morning lol


----------



## Xmen559

I’m starting to look at eBay and Amazon to order candle and soap making stuff but I’m stuck.  Wish I knew people here I’m new to soap and candle making.  I am here to find like minded individuals to help me learn how to make my own thank you hope to hear from you


----------



## Zing

Xmen559 said:


> I’m starting to look at eBay and Amazon to order candle and soap making stuff but I’m stuck.  Wish I knew people here I’m new to soap and candle making.  I am here to find like minded individuals to help me learn how to make my own thank you hope to hear from you


Welcome! For soap supplies, buy from reputable companies like Bramble Berry and Bulk Apothecary,  etc. Use caution with Amazon  and ebay.


----------



## TheGecko

Xmen559 said:


> I’m starting to look at eBay and Amazon to order candle and soap making stuff but I’m stuck. Wish I knew people here I’m new to soap and candle making. I am here to find like minded individuals to help me learn how to make my own thank you hope to hear from you



Start by going to New Member Introductions and tell us a bit about yourself (always use caution about too personal information)...your experience, what you want to do.

Depending on what kind of process your want to use for making soap...Hot Process, Cold Process, Melt & Pour)...you can post in those forums for advise and recommendations. Some things you can safely purchase from eBay and Amazon, some things you cannot, but my recommendation is similar to @Zing in that you should purchase items like colorants and scents from reputable soap suppliers like BrambleBerry, Rustic Escentuals, Be Scented, Elements Bath & Body, Nurture Soap, Nature's Garden, Mad Micas, TKB Trading and so on an so forth.


----------



## TashaBird

What I planned todo, and what I wound up doing were very different! But I enjoyed being in the flow! Told the hubs I was just going to play! I felt like the Mcguyver of soap dough! (Maybe more like McGruber! ) 
Had a disc w 3 different flowers, decided I only liked the irises. Re-smooshed the others and made more irises, which meant covering the other flower holes. Also, trying stems. It’ll be something. Not sure what, but something.


----------



## AliOop

My plan was to do a lot of non-soapy things:

1. Clean the house. Decided to cook first, because that might make a mess, right? Cleaning can wait.

2. Make the AH-mazing flourless chocolate torte that is a family tradition (I use almond extract instead of amaretto; have also used Kahlua and have been known to throw in some expresso powder, too). It's in the oven... check.

3 . Make no-cook, non-alcoholic eggnog with eggs pasteurized in my sous-vide. That's a first for me, as I normally use alcohol to kill any potential salmonella. However, one of our guests is a recovering alcoholic, so I will be using rum extract instead of real rum. Because several guests have autoimmune disorders, raw eggs were not an option. Because I'm not the best at cooking milk products without scalding them, cooked eggnog wasn't an option, either. Thus, pasteurized eggs are a must. Plus I get to play with my Instant Pot Pro Crisp with the handy sous-vide function. IP for the win!

But ruh-roh, we have no empty container large enough to store the gallon of eggnog. Some of them may have been, uh, repurposed to the uh, cough cough, soap room.   My bright idea was to make a huge master-batch of lye solution, thus freeing up a gallon container that previously held distilled water. Voila! Soapy things happened in the middle of cooking and baking things. BEST.DAY.EVER.

Now it is time to get on to the green bean casserole. Cheers, everybody!


----------



## TashaBird

Just wanna play w soap dough. Wrap the hubs gifts, kinda messy, but he doesn’t care. Back to obsessing over irises. Not what I planned on making. #soapingiscoping 
Also Santa-zon brought me a cheap but pretty new stand mixer for my bath bombs, and body butters. So pretty!


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

Merry Christmas y'all!  I'm cleaning up the kitchen after Christmas dinner.  I made roast duck and it was great!  I spied the bowl of drippings.  Duck soap?  Hmmm...


----------



## ResolvableOwl

@TashaBird That reflection


----------



## TashaBird

ResolvableOwl said:


> @TashaBird That reflection


SUI (soaping under the influence).


----------



## MGM

Soapy thing today was...thinking and planning .... I was going to clean the basement for 1 hour (where the soap kitchen is) in order to earn 1 hr of soaping. Well, there were too many games and puzzles and activities today, so didn't get the cleaning done, let alone the soaping. So 2nd best thing is to come on here and read and post, right? It has been ONE AND A HALF YEARS since the last time I made a batch of soap....I'm finding it shockingly difficult to get back into. I think about it all the time, but actually getting down to it seems insurmountable. Oh well, tomorrow is another day...


----------



## Mobjack Bay

MGM said:


> Soapy thing today was...thinking and planning .... I was going to clean the basement for 1 hour (where the soap kitchen is) in order to earn 1 hr of soaping. Well, there were too many games and puzzles and activities today, so didn't get the cleaning done, let alone the soaping. So 2nd best thing is to come on here and read and post, right? It has been ONE AND A HALF YEARS since the last time I made a batch of soap....I'm finding it shockingly difficult to get back into. I think about it all the time, but actually getting down to it seems insurmountable. Oh well, tomorrow is another day...


Well, it’s great to hear from you!  I think you should soap first and then clean the basement.


----------



## AliOop

Ditto what @Mobjack Bay said, @MGM! Glad to see you post and hope to see one of your creations soon.


----------



## Xmen559

Zing said:


> Welcome! For soap supplies, buy from reputable companies like Bramble Berry and Bulk Apothecary,  etc. Use caution with Amazon  and ebay.


Thank you zing!  I’m going to go check it out right now.  I know amazon and eBay is bad but that’s the only thing I know how to use when it comes to buying online.



TheGecko said:


> Start by going to New Member Introductions and tell us a bit about yourself (always use caution about too personal information)...your experience, what you want to do.
> 
> Depending on what kind of process your want to use for making soap...Hot Process, Cold Process, Melt & Pour)...you can post in those forums for advise and recommendations. Some things you can safely purchase from eBay and Amazon, some things you cannot, but my recommendation is similar to @Zing in that you should purchase items like colorants and scents from reputable soap suppliers like BrambleBerry, Rustic Escentuals, Be Scented, Elements Bath & Body, Nurture Soap, Nature's Garden, Mad Micas, TKB Trading and so on an so forth.


Thank you gecko gotcha I’ll keep it to places that are reputable and limit my use online amazon and eBay.  I dont know much about the differences in detail but yes I’ll ask for advise as I don’t ckearly know what hot or cold etc processes.  I’m hoping to learn all?  Lol again thank you for the advice and I just finished the introduction


----------



## TashaBird

Yesterday I came up with a hack that is going to be super helpful I think! Electra Press for squish priming soap dough! VERY exciting!!!


----------



## Catscankim

Not sure if this is a soapy story, a happy story, or a sad story LOL

A little while back I relocated a bunch of stuff to the garage from my soapy storage spare bedroom because I wanted to paint the spare bedroom.

Over the past week or so I smelled something "off" in the house. Can't figure out what it is. Been working too much to bother really. Kept taking out trash. I cleaned out the refrigerator. Deep cleaned the floors even. I worked overnight Friday night until 11am Saturday. When I walked into the house I'm like WHAT IS THAT SMELL??!! Been sleeping on the sofa for the past few weeks cause I can't get rid of a cold.

I slept for about 3 hours after I got home from work and couldn't take it anymore. OMG garage. The AC, while it is working just fine...leaked all over the place in the garage, and probably has been for a little while.

Sad part...I lost a lot of soap, plus I had a big job to clean up. Happy part...finally got rid of a lot of soap that I had no intention of selling (all the not quite so perfect soap).

Anyway, I grabbed the wet vac and sucked out the pipe outside...there was a freakin frog in it LOL. He survived. A little dazed, but he is ok. Guess that is what blocked up my ac line. Thankfully my ac is still working fine.


----------



## MGM

It's pretty fun to read back and see what everyone's been up to. @TashaBird is that an entire factory set-up??? Wow!!


----------



## TashaBird

MGM said:


> It's pretty fun to read back and see what everyone's been up to. @TashaBird is that an entire factory set-up??? Wow!!


It’s an electric bath bomb press that I multi purposed as a soap dough squisher!


----------



## Ladka

I gave two bars to a friend - she was glad to receive them and I was glad to make room for my freshest soap. She even published them on her FB wall. And she was practically the first person to ask if they were not drying and not if they were moisturizing. By the way, she is a vetrerinarian working for a pharmaceutical company (where I also used to work) on human pharmaceuticals registration.


----------



## bookworm

I’m on holiday for the past few weeks and have been recovering from surgery.
So tire more easily, but slowly been tackling all my inventory and finally adding them to soapmaker.(still a long way to go)

I called in a carpenter to measure and quote for some extra overhead cupboards for my soaping stuff which is stored in every nook and cranny I can find.

Yesterday I decided to sort out my hard oils as they usually come in plastic bags inside of a box. I prefer to pour them into buckets for ease of use and they can be sealed. It was 40 degrees Celsius plus and my previously hard coconut oil was liquid so that was easy to pour.
I left my palm oil outside in the shade for a few hours and it melted and that was done.

For the first time I bought  PKO and saw that this took a long time to melt and furthermore it hardened so quickly as well.
I got my son to assist as it was a big block, and some spilled on the floor as we poured. Oh the clean up! The oil hardened so quickly we had to scrape it off first before mopping up numerous items.

Now I’m seriously wondering how to use PKO. I had been thinking to use it as half of my CO, but I’m worried the batter will accelerate and I won’t be able to make swirls etc. 

Can anyone who uses this regularly kindly offer some tips and assistance?
 As always, so grateful for all the support and support from all of you.

 Thank you so much.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

@bookworm
Oof, what a mess! Nearly sounds like a wax spill. If I had to choose between cleaning up a wax spill or a lye spill, I'd decide for the lye .

Was this PKO the variant with natural composition (refined/RBD), or hydrogenated (“PKO flakes”)? The non-hydrogenated PKO behaves almost identical to coconut oil (i. e. it fully melts on skin and causes a strong cooling sensation). I haven't worked with hydrogenated PKO yet, but from the data sheets, at 40°C any type of PKO should be a clear, freely running liquid .

In any case, lauric oils (PKO, CO, babaçu), used at moderate percentages (20% or less), are rarely the culprit when it comes to false trace (hampering swirls etc.). It takes a lot of heat energy to break up their molecular crystal structure (hence the stubborn melting & cooling effect!), and this energy keeps (at least should keep) the molecules from forming a solid again any time quickly, especially when there are other fat molecules (soft oils) in the way.
Do you have some dirty scrap PKO left over (or some of the salvaged stuff to spare)? You could, e. g. blend it 1:2 with some liquid oil, just to play around with it, observe the melting behaviour of PKO-containing oil blends, and gain self-confidence in handling this stuff.
I myself never had acceleration issues with PKO (neither with CO).


----------



## AliOop

I use PKO either instead of CO, or as an even split with CO in my recipe. Just like CO, it speeds up my recipe just a tad.  

I don't use more than 20% total CO + PKO. You may experience more acceleration if you use more of it. 

But I do love it and find it is worth the trouble of melting (or excavating into manageable chunks) so it can be divided into a smaller container.


----------



## bookworm

Thank you both you @ AliOop & @Resolvable Owl.

@AliOop, I'm fairly certain I read your advise to someone else about using PKO, & as I have such confidence in you, I decided to try some.

So glad for the tips.

Do you melt yours separately from the other hard oils?  

@Resolvable Owl, as per your suggestion I'm thinking to make a teeny batch to test first. Unfortunately I threw away the scrapings, so I'll use from the clean batch.

Below is the website description of the PKO I purchased:-

Highly sought after RSPO Palm Kernel Oil is a wonderful ingredient for Cold Processed Soap.  Replace some of the Coconut and/or the Palm Oil for a harder, whiter, silkier bar. Palm Kernel is a hard, solid white oil, and has a higher melting point than regular Palm. Its use ensures a big and stable lather and creates a smoother, tighter texture than Palm Oil. 

Also known as PKO, it is very stable, resists oxidation and has an excellent shelf life.

Use Palm Kernel Oil in Cold Process Soap at 10 - 20% - however, it will speed up trace a bit!

Thank you once again, greatly appreciated.


----------



## AliOop

@bookworm thank you for the kind words. I've learned much from wonderful soapers here, and it's fun to pass that on to others who are enthusiastic about learning.

To answer your question, I melt the PKO with the other hard oils, which are typically some combination of lard, tallow, and CO - sometimes a touch of cocoa butter. As an aside, since I don't use a high percentage of shea butter, and since it melts easily, I tend to add it to the rest of the already-melted hard oils.

FWIW, I've never tried the heat transfer method with PKO, and probably wouldn't - just in case there wasn't enough heat to fully melt it. I sometimes get false trace with PKO when using room temp MB lye solution. I either stick-blend through it, or stir and wait a few minutes for the batter to heat up and smooth it out.

HTH, and have fun with your PKO!


----------



## ResolvableOwl

I wholeheartedly second @AliOop !



bookworm said:


> Highly sought after RSPO Palm Kernel Oil is a wonderful ingredient for Cold Processed Soap. Replace some of the Coconut and/or the Palm Oil for a harder, whiter, silkier bar. Palm Kernel is a hard, solid white oil, and has a higher melting point than regular Palm. Its use ensures a big and stable lather and creates a smoother, tighter texture than Palm Oil.
> 
> Also known as PKO, it is very stable, resists oxidation and has an excellent shelf life.
> 
> Use Palm Kernel Oil in Cold Process Soap at 10 - 20% - however, it will speed up trace a bit!


 What a glorious little piece of PR blah! Some useful information in there, but diluted with soothing words for CP newbies, and seasoned with some questionable semi-knowledge.
Just a detail: it is outright impossible to compare PO and PKO. Oils don't have a “melting point”, but a melting _range_. PO is notorious for having one of the widest melting ranges of all oils (depending on what you call room temperature, it has a consistency anywhere between a buttery solid and pancake batter) – you have to heat it up quite a bit to get all the stearin granules melted, but it will keep a somewhat buttery creaminess (no “snap” like chocolate) even in the fridge. PKO, though, is one of those with the sharpest melting profiles.
Not to mention the entirely different fatty acid composition, that makes PKO a _terrible_ replacement for PO when you're using PO to create a hard, long-lasting bar soap.

And what is a “tight texture”, and do I want to have it in soap???


----------



## AliOop

Yesterday I wrapped all the soaps for donation to one of the local homeless shelters, and today's soapy thing will be DH dropping them off there. It was ~100 soaps, most of them full-sized. The only ones I cut down were the ones that wouldn't fit into the cello bags. Normally I do cut them all, but most were quite well cured, and I didn't want to break a wire on the cutter.

Now the curing rack is pretty much empty, except for the last 8 bars of a huge rebatch soap that a friend really loves; he will get the rest of those when he runs out of the current installment.

Of course, I still have quite a few bars in my private stash. DH goes through soap pretty quickly, so the next soapy thing will be to sort through my "gotta try this" list and decide which ones to make next.


----------



## Misschief

I had planned on doing some making today but our temperature right now is about -24C and our water pipes are frozen. No soaping happening until that's dealt with.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

@bookworm  I love PKO  in CP for a _"harder, whiter silkier bar"_.  I prefer the flakes because they are easier to work with. For great lather and gentle cleansing you may want to try this recipe:

_*ZANY'S PALM OLIVE HAIR & BODY BAR *_


----------



## gww

I tried my first aloe soap today. Still a meat heavy recipe.  The soap when I just molded it looks a bit pink compared to my very normal white that the meat makes.  My daughter brought all her soap making stuff to my house at xmas and she had bought a giant aloe leaf.  My wife always has aloe around and rather then waste what my daughter bought, I thought I would try it and see if it was worth it.  Time will tell.
Cheers
gww


----------



## TashaBird

Day job canceled for a few days until I can get a post-exposure test. Guess as soon as I get over my anxiety attack I’ll go make soap! I have a batch half way made, just have to get it done!


----------



## Michelle0803

I was stuck at-home while we get new windows installed so I worked on our new website, beveled and cleaned up some soap and cleaned up the soap cave.  All in all, a good day!


----------



## maryloucb

Welp, I'm out of shea butter, cocoa butter, olive oil and down to my last few ounces of coconut oil. I've been trying to catch up! Making 2 batches today: honey oatmeal and rosemary mint. Made a new soap yesterday--orange basil with orange peel powder.


----------



## TashaBird

I’ve been strategizing this dang soap for a week! It’s very possible that all my flowers floated off their stems and/or I have a ton of air pockets. Finally just had to go for it. Scented with Sambucs from NS which I think smells green herb and floral, but non specifically gendered. Here are my left over soaps. At least they’re cute.


----------



## gww

Should have turned the oven on or put in a cool place.




Is the pink normal in soap with fresh aloe instead of water or did I let it get too hot when mixing the lye.  Just curious cause it does not smell and is not my first partial gel and they all seem to clean ok.
Cheers
gww
Ps good luck on your test member tashabird


----------



## ResolvableOwl

@gww
That's a colour that is at least not the normal case for aloe vera. Have you removed the “blood” from the aloe leaves? (placing the AV gel into water to wash away the tiny amount of brownish sap).
There are threads to find in SMF (and elsewhere in the interwebz) about AV: why the dark, liquid sap should be avoided, and one should only use the gel without that sap (the stuff bottled as “AV juice” is the crystal clear, colourless gel that turns liquid when it's puréed and cooked). Someone to jump in who is more expert on aloe than me?

Keep us posted how it behaves through curing, and what effect on lather you notice!

Maybe @TheStrand is interested in this happy accident?


----------



## gww

Resolvableowl
I did not remove the latex from the leaf.  I done had it frozen in cube trays by the time I figured that out.  It was clear to milky when I froze it.  I guess I will rub a little on the inside of my arm at the elbow and see what it does before I use it whole hog. 

I got a feeling it is going to work ok for me as I have never had an allergy that I know of but do know some are allergic to latex.  Too late to worry about now and I will know more in 4 to 8 weeks.  I did watch several videos and my lye solution seemed to progress properly and straining chunks looked the same as the videos.

I have used up all my stuff again, almost and so this might be my last hurrah for a bit and so it is what it is.  My cutter did a good job anyway.    I am interested in comments though.
Cheers
gww

Ps I did read it will darken if you let it get too hot and I did use cubes but did not also mix with the container in an ice bath.


----------



## KiwiMoose

I cut this today:


----------



## ResolvableOwl

@gww Yes, latex was the word that didn't come to my mind and I was too lazy to do the research, lol.
No less curious how the soap behaves as such, though 

@KiwiMoose One with glyerin rivers, the others not – are the left and middle one close to the ends of the loaf?


----------



## KiwiMoose

ResolvableOwl said:


> @gww Yes, latex was the word that didn't come to my mind and I was too lazy to do the research, lol.
> No less curious how the soap behaves as such, though
> 
> @KiwiMoose One with glyerin rivers, the others not – are the left and middle one close to the ends of the loaf?


Got it in one


----------



## gww

Just a side note on my not knowing to rinse until too late on aloe.  We always have aloe and when we get a burn, we just break off a leaf and start rubbing the goo on the burn.  This habit set me up to having no clue about needing to drain latex first as we used it strait from dirt for burns.  At least I learned something (even if late) by making this soap.
Cheers
gww


----------



## Zing

KiwiMoose said:


> I cut this today:
> View attachment 63407


Great color combo!

Not much soapiness today but wanted to report in on the soapy gifts.  _Both _my brother and sister exclaimed that they will never use their soap (the hot chocolate one, and the moon & mountains).  Both sons were excited to get their own entire loaf, and want to do some swapping and sharing.  And the lip balms were a hit!


----------



## AliOop

gww said:


> Just a side note on my not knowing to rinse until too late on aloe.  We always have aloe and when we get a burn, we just break off a leaf and start rubbing the goo on the burn.  This habit set me up to having no clue about needing to drain latex first as we used it strait from dirt for burns.  At least I learned something (even if late) by making this soap.
> Cheers
> gww


@gww the soap looks great! If you so desire, you can often eliminate the partial-gel ring by putting the soap in a warm oven, or on a heating pad. Gotta watch it like a hawk so as not to melt it, however. Here is a YT video that shows one method.


----------



## gww

AliOop
I don't really mind soap with partial gel.  Since I started using a bit bigger mold, it is what I am getting with most and I do also unmold pretty fast (4/5 hour) and that also makes a small difference.  I am only using and giving away and am right now using one with chicken fat in it that looks the same, except for the pink ha ha.  It is working good enough for me.

I will watch the video however and if I ever am wanting to impress people, I will try harder.  I have not decided if I like gel best or no gel.  I think, but do not know, that if I just left them insulated in the mold longer they might reach full but I like rushing it and one time I went close to six hours and cutting was noticeably harder with all the lard and tallow I am using.
Thanks for the help.
Cheers
gww
Ps My wife says it is pretty and she might give the kids a bar each but she wants me not to give it away.


----------



## TashaBird

Moving on from this holiday season to the next. Also, the hubs built me a new shelf/table area that will be mostly for shrink wrapping.


----------



## Martha

Zing said:


> Great color combo!
> 
> Not much soapiness today but wanted to report in on the soapy gifts.  _Both _my brother and sister exclaimed that they will never use their soap (the hot chocolate one, and the moon & mountains).  Both sons were excited to get their own entire loaf, and want to do some swapping and sharing.  And the lip balms were a hit!


How was the Steelers soap received? Did you make meadowfoam lotion bars?


----------



## TashaBird

I unmolded too soon. Still squishy on the edges. At least I made myself stop. It was NOT easy! Will wash dishes, mix lye, for next soap, and then check again. Also planning to bloom some baking soda to make bath bomb embeds.


----------



## TashaBird

Ack! I couldn’t wait. Can’t figure out why it’s still SO soft at 20hrs!!! All I can think is it’s my FO. I can’t find my notes on it. But I seem to remember it slowing acceleration on a pull through I did. Cut one squished end piece. Flowers and stems separated a bit, no idea about the rest. And the green grass morphed. Hopefully it brightens up. Kind of a rough day. Trying to be productive. #soapingiscoping


----------



## Zing

Martha said:


> How was the Steelers soap received? Did you make meadowfoam lotion bars?


Wow, good memory!  Sis's birthday isn't til 1/5.  She's getting 8 Steelers soaps so hopefully some can get used while they others are displayed, LOL.

As for my lotion bars, most of the ones I made as gifts had meadowfoam seed oil in them.  It was a budget splurge, wanted to do something special.  But I like it so much and like how it absorbs into the skin quickly, it may just have to become a staple.


----------



## Misschief

I made this today.


----------



## Misschief

And I've been planning how best to work this this little gift I bought myself for Christmas.  Well, let's be honest, its ONE of the gifts I bought myself for Christmas. After having read through @TashaBird 's thread on the pull-through technique, there are a few things I'll need to pick up before I actually make soap with it.


----------



## JoyfulSudz

Unmolded my first river rock/stone soaps today!  I'm excited to do some more in different colors.  Just can't figure how I can possibly put a label on without hiding them.


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

JoyfulSudz said:


> Unmolded my first river rock/stone soaps today!  I'm excited to do some more in different colors.  Just can't figure how I can possibly put a label on without hiding them.View attachment 63427


How beautiful!  Mind telling us/me how you got these gorgeous layers?


----------



## JoyfulSudz

Thanks, @Ugeauxgirl .  Easy:  I separated the batter into 5 parts and added color to each.  Then I poured a bit of each color randomly into a small bowl, and poured that bowl into a cavity of the mold.  It was a technique I found on YouTube.


----------



## Zing

JoyfulSudz said:


> Unmolded my first river rock/stone soaps today!  I'm excited to do some more in different colors.  Just can't figure how I can possibly put a label on without hiding them.View attachment 63427


Didja have to add more to my 2022 soap bucket list?!!  JK.  These are a. ma. zing! (see what I did there?).


----------



## JoyfulSudz

Zing said:


> Didja have to add more to my 2022 soap bucket list?!!  JK.  These are a. ma. zing! (see what I did there?).


Thank you!  
I want to tackle my new T&S mold and make soaps with the ocean water I brought home from my last trip to the beach.  
What's on your bucket list?


----------



## MellonFriend

JoyfulSudz said:


> Unmolded my first river rock/stone soaps today!  I'm excited to do some more in different colors.  Just can't figure how I can possibly put a label on without hiding them.View attachment 63427


I'll bet they look even more beautiful when wet!  They look AMAZING!


----------



## Martha

Misschief said:


> I made this today.
> 
> View attachment 63423


The colors are stunning! I can’t wait to see the cut.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Zing said:


> Wow, good memory!  Sis's birthday isn't til 1/5.  She's getting 8 Steelers soaps so hopefully some can get used while they others are displayed, LOL.
> 
> As for my lotion bars, most of the ones I made as gifts had meadowfoam seed oil in them.  It was a budget splurge, wanted to do something special.  But I like it so much and like how it absorbs into the skin quickly, it may just have to become a staple.


Huh?  I've got meadowfoam in all mine as standard, based on your recommendation!  I also use apricot kernel oil.  I've just rebatched the last lot, which, while the same recipe as the first batch, are far too soft and crumbly in this hot and humid weather.  I added carnauba wax and cocoa butter to make them harden' up!

@JoyfulSudz WOW!  Love those. I was looking at those stone molds a couple of years ago.  Might see if I can hunt them down again now - I want to make some!


----------



## Ladka

Sold three bars of tallow/lard/coconut oil soap with motifs of beehive and bee to sellers on the farmers' market where I regularly do my shopping on Saturdays. This is a great success for my range of selling.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Right now, I'm somewhere into my most tedious CPLS batch so far. Though, it's more CPOP than CP in the narrower sense: I placed it on a heating mat at 60°C for more than one day (after SBing) until I reached stable emulsion . Canola and macadamia oils seem to mutually delay saponification.

Eventually it “bit” and turned into paste. Giving it another day or two until it's dilution time…

I wonder what I'm doing “wrong”, or, rather, what I had done better, back then when I first tried CPLS with wuite promising/convincing results.



Zing said:


> a. ma. zing! (see what I did there?)


Preparing another copyright lawsuit?


----------



## Vicki C

Misschief said:


> And I've been planning how best to work this this little gift I bought myself for Christmas.  Well, let's be honest, its ONE of the gifts I bought myself for Christmas. After having read through @TashaBird 's thread on the pull-through technique, there are a few things I'll need to pick up before I actually make soap with it.
> 
> View attachment 63424


Where is @TashaBird ’s pull through thread? Just did a search and couldn’t find it - I need this, I’ve had way too many pull through fails.
ETA I didn’t look hard enough it must be this one - reading now Pull Through tips & tricks.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Like requested by @TashaBird, here comes the wash test for the GitD soap – in the dark, of course! It's super fun but also a bit scary to not have regular lights, but use the soap bar as a torch instead, see your hands glow, and the suds splashing around in the sink are a huge mess! (They always are, but one usually just doesn't see this!)
The lather itself did glow, but not overly intense. A bit more of the pigment was stuck to the skin. Most light came from the soap itself.
I'm surprised how coarse that powder is. It did look powder fine out of the box, but you can really see the single grains, and there is no “smooth” glow throughout the whole bar/lather/hand/sink/sewage.

One thing that was a bit disappointing/annoying is the “charging”. The strontium aluminate really doesn't care much about visible light, and only strongly reacts to UV. I do have an UV light, but it'd be nicer if it were easier to charge up (like the ordinary zinc sulfide that would suck up any type of light). Supposedly there are great quality differenes between manufacturers/sources of GitD pigments, maybe mine just isn't the best preformer.


ETA: With the surface dried up, I put the bar back on the curing rack. It feels notably rough to the touch. Nearly a bit scrathy, as if someone had put fine sand into it.


----------



## scmorgans

JoyfulSudz said:


> Unmolded my first river rock/stone soaps today!  I'm excited to do some more in different colors.  Just can't figure how I can possibly put a label on without hiding them.View attachment 63427


I LOVE them! Hoping to try making some of these in the new year.


----------



## PKappy

Finally got around to doing a marbling swirl technique using an old MacBook Pro box. Indeed the box is very sturdy along the edges. Anyhow, I was pleased with the results!



JoyfulSudz said:


> Unmolded my first river rock/stone soaps today!  I'm excited to do some more in different colors.  Just can't figure how I can possibly put a label on without hiding them.View attachment 63427


WOW, those are incredible! Bravo!


----------



## AliOop

PKappy said:


> Finally got around to doing a marbling swirl technique using an old MacBook Pro box. Indeed the box is very sturdy along the edges. Anyhow, I was pleased with the results!


That soap looks GREAT! I also use my MacBook Air boxes for soaping. They hold my cavity molds so that after pouring in the batter, I can easily move them into an insulated bag with a heating pad inside (so they gel and have less ash). They are great sturdy boxes and have even held up to some soap spills. Go Mac!


----------



## PKappy

AliOop said:


> That soap looks GREAT! I also use my MacBook Air boxes for soaping. They hold my cavity molds so that after pouring in the batter, I can easily move them into an insulated bag with a heating pad inside (so they gel and have less ash). They are great sturdy boxes and have even held up to some soap spills. Go Mac!


Thank you AliOop! I had a small leak as my glass rod must have snagged some of the freezer paper, box handled it well. The only I may do is change my direction by 90 degrees and have the swirls go up the long way of the bar.


----------



## gww

48 hour test of my pink accident. 




Not earth shattering good or bad though I always find that using little shavings are harder to get working then a whole bar.  Either way,  I think it is going to dry into decent soap.  It has no off smell, washed off well and even at this early stage, did not make my hands feel funny.
Cheers
gww


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

I made a batch of cold process this morning and my husband is working on my new soap cutter right now in his shop.  By the time they're ready to cut, he says it'll be ready.  So excited!


----------



## Dawni

ResolvableOwl said:


> View attachment 63434


Before clicking I thought it was a pic of some under the sea dive thing LOL

Not done anything soapy other than to wrap more soaps and lotion bars and ship them hehe. Today was a repeat customer who moved down south - about a day's drive - and was willing to pay a lot to get her stuff shipped to her. Love loyal customers lol


----------



## Misschief

I made two batches of Zany's No Slime Castile today, while waiting for a customer to show up. One batch is naked (no colour, no fragrance) and the second is Charcoal & Lavender.

The customer, who should be here in about half an hour, wants nine bars of soap. That pretty much cleans me out of the 2021 soaps. And THAT makes me happy!


----------



## TashaBird

@ResolvableOwl Super fun!! I have to restock my GitD from NS next time I order!!

Here’s todays soaps. Hopefully not as much of a headache as those irises!


----------



## bookworm

Zany_in_CO said:


> @bookworm  I love PKO  in CP for a _"harder, whiter silkier bar"_.  I prefer the flakes because they are easier to work with. For great lather and gentle cleansing you may want to try this recipe:
> 
> _*ZANY'S PALM OLIVE HAIR & BODY BAR *_


@zany , thank you so much. Going to try your recipe, you’re so kind for sharing.


----------



## Kari Howie

My soapy thing was going with my adult daughters to a new store that’s been open for a month in our small town of Goldsboro, NC. It’s called “Buff City Soap”. Anyone heard of it? Apparently it’s a franchise so part of a chain ofstores. They had many displays of soaps, which came in many different scents and designs, nothing complicated. They make the soap on site and have a soap-making bar where the soaparista will make a custom soap for you after you select colors and scent. I believe they use a standardized formula of oils. The whole store was big, light, airy, and attractive. However I couldn’t help asking about their soap making process and they had no clue as to whether they were making hot or cold process, but that their process uses lye, which they seemed to think therefore made their soap hot process. They also stated that all their soaps are cured for three whole days. It was a shame to discover how little they knew and wonder if they’ll ever receive additional education. Or is it even necessary in their business model?


----------



## Mobjack Bay

gww said:


> Should have turned the oven on or put in a cool place.
> View attachment 63406
> 
> Is the pink normal in soap with fresh aloe instead of water or did I let it get too hot when mixing the lye.  Just curious cause it does not smell and is not my first partial gel and they all seem to clean ok.
> Cheers
> gww
> Ps good luck on your test member tashabird


That’s a pretty color.  The pigment in the outer part of aloe leaves is an anthraquinone that is similar to the red pigment found in madder, rhubarb and dock roots.


----------



## gww

Mobjack....
Being kind of uneducated, I had to look up the unfamiliar word but now don't have to blame it on the hamburger grease  or this being one of the few times I actually heated up my oils to melting point.  I appreciate knowing this.  As a side note, the darker gelled center has mellowed and though you can still see a difference from the ring the pink has melded together well and is very close to each other in the whole bar and looks great.  Shame about having to fear about latex though.  At least I see they use anthraquinone in many soaps on the net.
Thanks
gww


----------



## Basil

TashaBird said:


> Ack! I couldn’t wait. Can’t figure out why it’s still SO soft at 20hrs!!! All I can think is it’s my FO. I can’t find my notes on it. But I seem to remember it slowing acceleration on a pull through I did. Cut one squished end piece. Flowers and stems separated a bit, no idea about the rest. And the green grass morphed. Hopefully it brightens up. Kind of a rough day. Trying to be productive. #soapingiscoping


Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

Cutter is done!  Look at those even 1 inch bars of soap!


----------



## Basil

Today I went through all the soaps I made these past two years. This is the soap I made to celebrate az legalization of marijuana as I’d posted at that time. I used palm oil which I don’t anymore, and Virgin olive, coconut, hemp and castor. The linoleic and linolenic is 14!  Made 1/4/21. No DOS. It has pounded mint leaves and basil powder. The scent is cannabis FO from WSP with added basil and patchouli EOs. Still very strong scent. In fact, it’s lingering on my hands 15 min after using. I think now I’m going to use the new recipe with soy wax and same scent. 
And today, going to try and make that sunset soap!


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Basil said:


> basil powder


----------



## Basil

ResolvableOwl said:


>


----------



## Misschief

Another batch of soap made. I'm definitely getting a good start on soaps for 2022. This one is Cucumber Mint. I made a couple of batches last year and sold out of it very quickly. It smells amazing!


----------



## msunnerstood

Mad Micas does it again. This was an amazing surprise to unmold.


----------



## TashaBird

Kitty turned out cute! Wow that morphing green!!!

choir of angels sings!
My vision finally came together!!! 
I present my new bath bomb drying area. 
Caked with crud from a commercial kitchen, they were a BEAR to scrub clean!!! And I had to add a few screws where a couple welds were busted. But now I’ve got both racks set up, open between them, and the dehumidifier inside. It’s 62 RH in the room, 40-45RH in the racks. Just drying bloomed BS for embeds right now, but I’m SUPER excited!!! Found searching used restaurant equipment online. BOTH for $75! 

Also doggy soap, still TOO soft. Had to walk away before I smear more bars. 

Negative Covid test this morning, AND sunshine had me energized. FINALLY excited to get back makin!


----------



## Vicki C

TashaBird said:


> choir of angels sings!
> My vision finally came together!!!
> I present my new bath bomb drying area.
> Caked with crud from a commercial kitchen, they were a BEAR to scrub clean!!! And I had to add a few screws where a couple welds were busted. But now I’ve got both racks set up, open between them, and the dehumidifier inside. It’s 62 RH in the room, 40-45RH in the racks. Just drying bloomed BS for embeds right now, but I’m SUPER excited!!! Found searching used restaurant equipment online. BOTH for $75!
> 
> Also doggy soap, still TOO soft. Had to walk away before I smear more bars.
> 
> Negative Covid test this morning, AND sunshine had me energized. FINALLY excited to get back makin!


Really nice! So clever with the dehumidifier inside the cage. May I ask, with the metal trays, do you line them with paper? I looked at those but ended up going with plastic and fiberglass. But maybe metal is okay if lined?


----------



## kirsten.

Basil said:


> Today I went through all the soaps I made these past two years... The scent is cannabis FO from WSP


Ok, please forgive my naivete, and I'm not trying to be rude, I swear, but wouldn't cannabis itself provide the desired "scent" *cough*cough*stink*cough* without a scented oil? I'm cool with weed and all - I'm Canadian - but you WANTED the smell?


----------



## Misschief

kirsten. said:


> Ok, please forgive my naivete, and I'm not trying to be rude, I swear, but wouldn't cannabis itself provide the desired "scent" *cough*cough*stink*cough* without a scented oil? I'm cool with weed and all - I'm Canadian - but you WANTED the smell?



Interestingly, I made a batch of soap with a Cannabis FO and it sold quickly. I even had one woman contact me as soon as I posted about it; she wanted two bars as soon as they were ready to sell. It is, however, a love/hate FO, I found.


----------



## TashaBird

Vicki C said:


> Really nice! So clever with the dehumidifier inside the cage. May I ask, with the metal trays, do you line them with paper? I looked at those but ended up going with plastic and fiberglass. But maybe metal is okay if lined?


I bought the fiberglass ones too. (I think you recommended them from webstaurant, I couldn’t remember who it was.) These metal ones will work for bath bombs, but I’ll probably put down some parchment paper.
I’m not sure how much of these racks I’ll use for soap curing, and how much for bath bomb drying.


----------



## Misschief

Yesterday, my new bath bomb press arrived. It isn't a fancy one but it will do what I need it to do. I bought it primarily for helping with shampoo bars but I couldn't resist doing up a personal batch of bath bombs. Next, I'll see how it works for shampoo bars.


----------



## gww

Misschief
They look great. 

I did the opposite today. 
Made some bacon fat bars and I cut them while the center was too hot and the centers stuck together after cut and so they all are super rough in the center where I tried to push it back flat and the bars are warped and misshaped as well. These are the ugliest yet but will probably be good garage soap.

I am going to have to search and see what shampoo bars are all about.
I am going to have to search on how bath bombs are used.  I must have lived a sheltered life to be so dumb.
I like your pink and sprinkle and they sorta look Christmassy to me.
Cheers
gww


----------



## Misschief

gww said:


> Misschief
> They look great.
> 
> I did the opposite today.
> Made some bacon fat bars and I cut them while the center was too hot and the centers stuck together after cut and so they all are super rough in the center where I tried to push it back flat and the bars are warped and misshaped as well. These are the ugliest yet but will probably be good garage soap.
> 
> I am going to have to search and see what shampoo bars are all about.
> I am going to have to search on how bath bombs are used.  I must have lived a sheltered life to be so dumb.
> I like your pink and sprinkle and they sorta look Christmassy to me.
> Cheers
> gww


GWW, doesn't mean you're dumb if you've led a sheltered life. It just means you're unfamiliar with them. Basically, bath bombs are made with citric acid and baking soda (along with a few other ingredients) and you drop them into your bath. They fizz, colour the water, scent it and just make it more pleasurable and fun. 

Shampoo bars are syndets (synthetic detergent), a no-waste alternative to plastic bottles of shampoo. There are numerous threads about them in the Bath & Body Form here on SMF.


----------



## Zing

gww said:


> Misschief
> I am going to have to search and see what shampoo bars are all about.
> I am going to have to search on how bath bombs are used.  I must have lived a sheltered life to be so dumb.
> I like your pink and sprinkle and they sorta look Christmassy to me.
> Cheers
> gww


I too had no clue about bath bombs!  When I first started making soap, my kids were like, yeah, soap is fine -- but when are you gonna make bath bombs?  What?  I had no idea that they are a thing.

Making shampoo bars were both on my 2020 and 2021 bucket lists -- but with just 7 hours to go it likely will get pushed to 2022.  I've bookmarked @Misschief 's recipe.  My hair is what I like to call "low-maintenance" (okay, okay, really no maintenance) but so many of my friends are screaming for the shampoo bars, mainly wanting to have less packaging in their lives.


----------



## Misschief

Zing said:


> I too had no clue about bath bombs!  When I first started making soap, my kids were like, yeah, soap is fine -- but when are you gonna make bath bombs?  What?  I had no idea that they are a thing.
> 
> Making shampoo bars were both on my 2020 and 2021 bucket lists -- but with just 7 hours to go it likely will get pushed to 2022.  I've bookmarked @Misschief 's recipe.  My hair is what I like to call "low-maintenance" (okay, okay, really no maintenance) but so many of my friends are screaming for the shampoo bars, mainly wanting to have less packaging in their lives.


I love shampoo bars but I've been resistant to making them because of the pain in my wrists. I made a batch today to see how well the press works for me and it's going to be a game changer.


----------



## Vicki C

TashaBird said:


> I bought the fiberglass ones too. (I think you recommended them from webstaurant, I couldn’t remember who it was.) These metal ones will work for bath bombs, but I’ll probably put down some parchment paper.
> I’m not sure how much of these racks I’ll use for soap curing, and how much for bath bomb drying.


Oh, got it. Yes! I recommended the Webstaurant ones. I also got a $16 credit for submitting a video, photo, and text review for them. Right now I have a $156 credit from a review binge I went on for past purchases. So if you have time check out to see if there are fewer than three videos, photos or reviews for the ones you bought. I bought these - my photo and goofy video are the only ones up so far! https://www.webstaurantstore.com/ca...white-fiberglass-market-tray/9991826MTWH.html


----------



## TashaBird

Vicki C said:


> Oh, got it. Yes! I recommended the Webstaurant ones. I also got a $16 credit for submitting a video, photo, and text review for them. Right now I have a $156 credit from a review binge I went on for past purchases. So if you have time check out to see if there are fewer than three videos, photos or reviews for the ones you bought. I bought these - my photo and goofy video are the only ones up so far! https://www.webstaurantstore.com/ca...white-fiberglass-market-tray/9991826MTWH.html


Those are the ones I got, but in black. So excited for them! I’m making a big batch of embeds so when they arrive I can make a big bunch of goodies! 

Last soaps of 2021! All looking much better once I LEFT THEM THE HECK ALONE for a couple days. (It’s so hard not to mess with them even when they’re not ready!!)
First soap of 2022 will be my deer tallow soap.
Happy Soapy New Year Y’all!!


----------



## Vicki C

TashaBird said:


> Those are the ones I got, but in black. So excited for them! I’m making a big batch of embeds so when they arrive I can make a big bunch of goodies!
> 
> Last soaps of 2021! All looking much better once I LEFT THEM THE HECK ALONE for a couple days. (It’s so hard not to mess with them even when they’re not ready!!)
> First soap of 2022 will be my deer tallow soap.
> Happy Soapy New Year Y’all!!


Beautiful soaps! And hey no reviews on the black ones yet so you can get a $16 credit


----------



## gww

Tasha bird
I just made some soap with deer tallow in them but they are not old enough to know how they act yet.
Cheers
gww


----------



## jentlesoaps

Organizing plans for the soap lab. I have a small studio so counter space is prime. Time to deal clutter!  I have also been formulating a new black soap! I hope I get time to do some smoky soaping soon! Happy New Year everyone


----------



## scmorgans

gww said:


> Misschief
> They look great.
> 
> I did the opposite today.
> Made some bacon fat bars and I cut them while the center was too hot and the centers stuck together after cut and so they all are super rough in the center where I tried to push it back flat and the bars are warped and misshaped as well. These are the ugliest yet but will probably be good garage soap.
> 
> I am going to have to search and see what shampoo bars are all about.
> I am going to have to search on how bath bombs are used.  I must have lived a sheltered life to be so dumb.
> I like your pink and sprinkle and they sorta look Christmassy to me.
> Cheers
> gww



GWW I know I lived a sheltered life because I had never used a bath bomb - until I made some (!) - and, I hadn't heard of shampoo or conditioner bars either! I too would like to try making some as I've had some clients asking........... so, you are NOT alone!


----------



## AliOop

jentlesoaps said:


> Organizing plans for the soap lab. I have a small studio so counter space is prime. Time to deal clutter!  I have also been formulating a new black soap! I hope I get time to do some smoky soaping soon! Happy New Year everyone


I watched your black soap YT video yesterday - thanks for sharing that process. I'm not sure I want to stand and stir for all that time, but it's on the "maybe I'll try this someday" list.


----------



## MGM

Soapy thing? got myself frustrated, is what! A few days ago, I made my first batch of soap in a year and a half: beer soap (water replaced 100% with some leftover IPA) scented with Hefewizen fragrance. Uncoloured, in bar molds. They seem to be progressing nicely and the basement smelled like beer for a few days 
So today was supposed to be a White Peppermint loaf based on Humblebee's recipe. I made this one 2 years ago (with the smaller amount of cocoa butter) and just loved it. Nice hard soap with a delicate swirl and fresh peppermint feel. Because I have lots of cocoa butter sitting around (I may have not MADE soap for a year and a half but somehow I kept buying supplies) I decided to go whole hog and splurge with 20% cocoa butter. I probably have 6 different peppermint essential oils and have soaped with at least half of them, but this time I grabbed the NDA Peppermint Fragrance Oil I bought on a whim. Well, I should've stopped as soon as I opened the bottle and it smelled like.....nothing. But I measured it out, put it in the batter and just smelled...raw batter. My usual experience soaping with peppermint EO is that my eyes tingle and the whole house smells great. This was not happening.
So, my loaf is resting comfortably but it sure doesn't smell like peppermint :-( I intentionally used peppermint to go with the slight chocolate cocoa scent and I'm worried I'm going to get nothing. The kicker is that the Peppermint FO is hardly even cheaper than the Peppermint EO, so what benefit am I even getting? Not the biggest problem in the world, but a definite disappointment to start off the new year :-( :-(

***Lest you think that I maybe have the Yankee Candle Covid Syndrome, I immediately came upstairs and stuck my nose in a jar of peanut butter. It smelled so good that I then stuck a spoon in the jar of peanut butter. (For more information on why peanut butter is the go-to sniff test for covid-related anosmia, see: *Heroes of the pandemic: Canadian professor has a peanut butter sniff test to combat COVID-19)*


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Awesome embeds, no dos, new cutters, perfect colors of the rainbow, da bomb makers, and soap, soap, soap.  What a great way to start the new year!  Happy New Year everyone!

Aside from continuing to ponder the major question of our times - “what’s up with my soap?”, I made three 450 g batches to compare my cocoa butter-rich recipe straight (2% SF with aloe for split water) with 1) 2% jojoba (added over and above the lye calculation), 2) oatmilk as a split water replacement and 3) a new FO.


----------



## LynetteO

Made my 1st ever lard bar @ start of the new year. Of course didn’t go as planned but I’ve learned not to panic. Was 35% Manteca & prior to adding FO I could smell a little . With lard & other hard oils & a FO that I suspected was an accelerator, the batch left me no “play time” what so ever & went to THICK trace in a flash with about 5 SB pulses. I think I should’ve soaped hotter!


----------



## Zing

MGM said:


> Soapy thing? got myself frustrated, is what! A few days ago, I made my first batch of soap in a year and a half: beer soap (water replaced 100% with some leftover IPA) scented with Hefewizen fragrance. Uncoloured, in bar molds. They seem to be progressing nicely and the basement smelled like beer for a few days
> So today was supposed to be a White Peppermint loaf based on Humblebee's recipe. I made this one 2 years ago (with the smaller amount of cocoa butter) and just loved it. Nice hard soap with a delicate swirl and fresh peppermint feel. Because I have lots of cocoa butter sitting around (I may have not MADE soap for a year and a half but somehow I kept buying supplies) I decided to go whole hog and splurge with 20% cocoa butter. I probably have 6 different peppermint essential oils and have soaped with at least half of them, but this time I grabbed the NDA Peppermint Fragrance Oil I bought on a whim. Well, I should've stopped as soon as I opened the bottle and it smelled like.....nothing. But I measured it out, put it in the batter and just smelled...raw batter. My usual experience soaping with peppermint EO is that my eyes tingle and the whole house smells great. This was not happening.
> So, my loaf is resting comfortably but it sure doesn't smell like peppermint :-( I intentionally used peppermint to go with the slight chocolate cocoa scent and I'm worried I'm going to get nothing. The kicker is that the Peppermint FO is hardly even cheaper than the Peppermint EO, so what benefit am I even getting? Not the biggest problem in the world, but a definite disappointment to start off the new year :-( :-(
> 
> ***Lest you think that I maybe have the Yankee Candle Covid Syndrome, I immediately came upstairs and stuck my nose in a jar of peanut butter. It smelled so good that I then stuck a spoon in the jar of peanut butter. (For more information on why peanut butter is the go-to sniff test for covid-related anosmia, see: *Heroes of the pandemic: Canadian professor has a peanut butter sniff test to combat COVID-19)*


Good to see you again!


----------



## KiwiMoose

I cut my Victorian Rose soap. Very happy with the result (was worried I might have a contender for the meat soap thread).
*awaits dig from @ResolvableOwl about glycerin rivers*


----------



## ResolvableOwl

I've got a new batch of TD, this time from a cosmetic/soap supplier. Maybe it works this time.


----------



## gww

My daughter gave me a cheese cutter.  She got it at good will for 5 bucks.  It was missing one of the pegs that held the wire which a panel nail fit just fine and I had to bend the arm to get the wire to hit the slot in the cutting board part.  I used it today to trim up my ugly bars I had made  and it worked better then it was in my mind that it would work.  It is great to have though every thing I add also adds to my clutter.
Cheers
gww


----------



## KiwiMoose

awww @ResolvableOwl don't be angry - I was only teasing


----------



## Basil

kirsten. said:


> Ok, please forgive my naivete, and I'm not trying to be rude, I swear, but wouldn't cannabis itself provide the desired "scent" *cough*cough*stink*cough* without a scented oil? I'm cool with weed and all - I'm Canadian - but you WANTED the smell?


after I made it, I thought the same thing! LOL I think it's the same as NON alcohol


----------



## ResolvableOwl

@KiwiMoose
I'm not angry on you, a bit envious at most. I _am_ angry on my TD (and/or some other factors in my process, that deny me these picturesque craquelé patterns).

@Basil
Avatar CUTENESS ALARM!!!


----------



## jentlesoaps

AliOop said:


> I watched your black soap YT video yesterday - thanks for sharing that process. I'm not sure I want to stand and stir for all that time, but it's on the "maybe I'll try this someday" list.


Yes, the smoke is an even bigger issue so if you do decide to tackle it as a project let me know and I can give some pointers for making it a pleasant soaping experience. I use my sun room and open up all the windows and the sliding glass (it rains a lot here) so I have access to electricity with my hot plate.  Happy 2022!


----------



## gww

I know this shows what kind of slob I am right now but I was playing with soap bevel shavings and a microwave and small chocolate molds my brother gave me.  wasn't doing anything else. 





 The colored one is with a tiny bit of crayon the color that is laying on the mold and the size of the color being the amount I used.  The grandkids will never miss it.  I did find that while most melted pretty good, I still had chunks that would not melt.  Since I am just playing and learning a little of how things act, I am not that worried about if it is good or bad soap on this though even if bad, I will probably use it some way unless it stinks.
Cheers
gww


----------



## ResolvableOwl

gww said:


> The colored one is with a tiny bit of crayon







__





						Crayons for color - experiment results
					

I made some sample soaps trying out Crayola crayons for color. Here are the results: at pour, 2 days, 3 days, 24 days, 39 days, and ~7.5 months. Top row left to right used green and blue-green crayons; middle row was a dark red and blue; last row is red and purple. You can see the actual crayon...




					www.soapmakingforum.com
				








						Crayolas to color CP/HP soap
					

STAR DATE: 7/24/12 I have used CRAYOLAs to color CP/HP soap. They not only add color, but seem to add hardness and lather as well (that part could be just my imagination. :D Cerulean Blue is gorgeous and my personal favorite! They create awesome jewel tones in transparent soap.   - Use a whole...




					www.soapmakingforum.com
				






gww said:


> small chocolate molds my brother gave me


Any chance that they state which type of plastic they're made of? Many types of chocolate moulds are made out of PET (recycling code 1), that is formally not lye-safe – but acrylic (PMMA) isn't either, yet some soapmakers successfully (re)use acrylic moulds.

Low concerns anyway when you're “only” rebatching, i. e. the lye has already reacted.

You _must_ show us how they look once unmoulded! (If they're stubborn to come off, put them in the freezer for an hour or so)


----------



## LynetteO

LynetteO said:


> Made my 1st ever lard bar @ start of the new year. … I think I should’ve soaped hotter!


I’m thrilled with the lack of air pockets. The blue was SO THICK I just kept using swirl tool to attempt to “mix it” into the uncolored batter. I didn’t want a “chunky” look. Really excited to try a lard bar. Was my 1st time making & will also be 1st time using lard bar, to my knowledge at least.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I just took the last batch of this little test series out of the mold.  A new to me FO (pink bar) accelerated and discolored on the top of the loaf.  The texture of the soap is not nearly as smooth as the two other batches. I’m not wild about the scent, so that’s it for that one. The teal bar has 2% jojoba added over the calculated recipe and is the softest of the three batches. The blue bar, which was made with oat milk, already feels almost as hard as the batch that accelerated 24 hours earlier.


----------



## linne1gi

LynetteO said:


> Made my 1st ever lard bar @ start of the new year. Of course didn’t go as planned but I’ve learned not to panic. Was 35% Manteca & prior to adding FO I could smell a little . With lard & other hard oils & a FO that I suspected was an accelerator, the batch left me no “play time” what so ever & went to THICK trace in a flash with about 5 SB pulses. I think I should’ve soaped hotter!


Soaping hotter tends to accelerate the batter even more.  3 things accelerate soap batter: heat, over stick blending and fragrance.


----------



## linne1gi

gww said:


> I know this shows what kind of slob I am right now but I was playing with soap bevel shavings and a microwave and small chocolate molds my brother gave me.  wasn't doing anything else.
> View attachment 63529
> 
> 
> The colored one is with a tiny bit of crayon the color that is laying on the mold and the size of the color being the amount I used.  The grandkids will never miss it.  I did find that while most melted pretty good, I still had chunks that would not melt.  Since I am just playing and learning a little of how things act, I am not that worried about if it is good or bad soap on this though even if bad, I will probably use it some way unless it stinks.
> Cheers
> gww


Did you use the crayon to color the soap?  If so, I don’t think that would be skin safe at all.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

linne1gi said:


> I don’t think that would be skin safe at all.







__





						Crayons for color - experiment results
					

I made some sample soaps trying out Crayola crayons for color. Here are the results: at pour, 2 days, 3 days, 24 days, 39 days, and ~7.5 months. Top row left to right used green and blue-green crayons; middle row was a dark red and blue; last row is red and purple. You can see the actual crayon...




					www.soapmakingforum.com


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

LynetteO said:


> I’m thrilled with the lack of air pockets. The blue was SO THICK I just kept using swirl tool to attempt to “mix it” into the uncolored batter. I didn’t want a “chunky” look. Really excited to try a lard bar. Was my 1st time making & will also be 1st time using lard bar, to my knowledge at least.
> View attachment 63535


I made a batch with oat milk and it got much harder than I would have expected, given the recipe.


----------



## Basil

Mobjack Bay said:


> I just took the last batch of this little test series out of the mold.  A new to me FO (pink bar) accelerated and discolored on the top of the loaf.  The texture of the soap is not nearly as smooth as the two other batches. I’m not wild about the scent, so that’s it for that one. The teal bar has 2% jojoba added over the calculated recipe and is the softest of the three batches. The blue bar, which was made with oat milk, already feels almost as hard as the batch that accelerated 24 hours earlier.
> 
> 
> View attachment 63536


Your soaps always look soothing to me


----------



## Mobjack Bay

LynetteO said:


> I’m thrilled with the lack of air pockets. The blue was SO THICK I just kept using swirl tool to attempt to “mix it” into the uncolored batter. I didn’t want a “chunky” look. Really excited to try a lard bar. Was my 1st time making & will also be 1st time using lard bar, to my knowledge at least.
> View attachment 63535


Pretty soap! I like the diffuse “foggy“ look and have tried to achieve something like your result, but can’t quite get there .  Was the batter warm when you were swirling?


----------



## gww

Resolvableowl
Here are a few unmolded.





I can't stand using little soaps when I could be holding a bar but my younger brother loves them and thinks they are neat.

I have actually poured cold process in these molds and had them survive though I have broken the brittle plastic molds just by touching them and they are not much to speak about.

I did freeze and I had also put a film of lard on them with my finger.  

I re-batched with cows milk which would personally cause me more fear then the crayons.  I would think milk spoils.  I have see crayon eaten (might even have ate one?) have seen them on walls and remember having a great time in kindergarten melting them on the steam base boards that heated our class.  I am not in a commercial situation and will use them if they are usable and figure they are probably safer then the latex I let get in my aloe bars which I will also use.
Mostly I am just having fun and seeing what happens.  I will try them on myself before subjecting my little brother to them.
Cheers
gww


----------



## dibbles

I made a small batch to test red palm oil at 5% and 2%. @ResolvableOwl has me too worried about bleeding/staining, so I'm just seeing what I can do with it. The color is pretty at both % and I don't think I would ever feel the need to use more than 5% based on what I am seeing right now.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

gww said:


> remember having a great time in kindergarten melting them on the steam base boards that heated our class.


 


gww said:


> will use them if they are usable and figure they are probably safer then the latex I let get in my aloe bars which I will also use. Mostly I am just having fun and seeing what happens.


When I was at the "having fun" stage you are now, I was making lard & tallow soaps colored with Crayolas. Not all colors work. Cerulean Blue, the blue greens, and Blue Violet were my faves. Scented with EOs.


----------



## Zing

dibbles said:


> I made a small batch to test red palm oil at 5% and 2%. @ResolvableOwl has me too worried about bleeding/staining, so I'm just seeing what I can do with it. The color is pretty at both % and I don't think I would ever feel the need to use more than 5% based on what I am seeing right now.


Dibbles, I do a _maximum _of 5% and get a real good yellow like Dial Soap Brand.  FYI, my loaf molds were stained yellow after unmolding and stayed stained even after a good soak and wash.  However, it did NOT stain the next batch and went away after that batch.


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

KiwiMoose said:


> I cut my Victorian Rose soap. Very happy with the result (was worried I might have a contender for the meat soap thread).
> *awaits dig from @ResolvableOwl about glycerin rivers*View attachment 63528


That looks beautiful.  I'm afraid to do much with pink unless it's solid as I end up with meat soap more often than not.


----------



## dibbles

@Zing thank you. I have it in my acrylic mold - I hope it doesn't stain that. I didn't even think about the mold. I liked the softer yellow I got with 2%, and the 5% seems like as much color as I would want. I have a layer of uncolored batter between the two with red palm to see if either bleeds into the white portion.


----------



## gww

zany
EOs are too expensive to make and then hand out like candy.  Heck soap is too expensive for that also but that has not stopped me yet.  I am thankful I have not graduated to EOs yet.
Cheers
gww


----------



## KiwiMoose

Mobjack Bay said:


> I just took the last batch of this little test series out of the mold.  A new to me FO (pink bar) accelerated and discolored on the top of the loaf.  The texture of the soap is not nearly as smooth as the two other batches. I’m not wild about the scent, so that’s it for that one. The teal bar has 2% jojoba added over the calculated recipe and is the softest of the three batches. The blue bar, which was made with oat milk, already feels almost as hard as the batch that accelerated 24 hours earlier.
> 
> View attachment 63536


wow! how do you get your oat milk soaps to look so smooth?  Mine are always 'textured' from the oat milk.


----------



## LynetteO

Mobjack Bay said:


> Pretty soap! I like the diffuse “foggy“ look and have tried to achieve something like your result, but can’t quite get there .  Was the batter warm when you were swirling?


It wasn’t hot that’s for sure. Normally I could say what temperature it was but I didn’t use my temp gun @ that time because I’d already realized I was going to have to move quicker than anticipated. I started with oils @ 110F but then added my cooled, room temp (75F) sodium citrate solution. Then my 95-100 F lye solution. The uncolored batter was at medium trace when poured it into the loaf & the blue was un pourable from pour pitcher when I went to drop swirl it in. I had to forcefully scoop & plop a line down middle of loaf, then used swirl tool to sink the blue batter & then swirled like the dickens. Started with loops only, realized that was only shifting blue sludge, so I switched to rather forceful, side to side “swishes” instead. I stopped when I saw hardly any more visible blue “globules”.
Pic of a bar that had a few visible blue globs.


----------



## Zing

For the first time in weeks, I ventured into my basement soap shop.  It's been weeks since I've been nursing a broken foot.  What greeted me was the mess after a flurry of making many lotion bar batches for holiday gifts.  Copying Mrs. Zing's January practice of "Operation Empty Cupboard" where she won't buy new groceries until the cupboards are bare (save staples), I decided to inventory all my supplies and use up ingredients before ordering new.  Now I have a list of stuff to research (how to use carrot seed essential oil, carrot extract, red raspberry seed oil, oakmoss, etc.).  I see more lotion bars in my future....


----------



## Misschief

I made an experimental batch of soap today, using a couple of new to me ingredients. It's basically ZNSC but I added some flax seed gel left over from another experiment and some coco shell shavings given to me by someone who makes chocolate tea. They're very mildly exfoliating and smell amazing.

Then, I made a 500 gram batch of Winter/Itchy Scalp shampoo bars. Imagine my surprise when I opened SMF a little while ago and saw that @Zing posted this thread: itchy scalp remedy


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Thank you @LynetteO .  I’m putting your “swirl like the dickens“ (SLD) technique on my list of things to try.

For my soapy things today, I organized my soapy stuff and washed dishes. It took hours 



KiwiMoose said:


> wow! how do you get your oat milk soaps to look so smooth?  Mine are always 'textured' from the oat milk.



Compared with your method, I probably made oat milk “lite”.  After soaking oats for about 30 minutes in water that started out quite warm, I put the mixture in a fine mesh sieve over a bowl and pressed the liquid out of the oats (not quite to the oatmeal stage) using a spoon. I used the milk as the split liquid and added it to the oils.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Mobjack Bay said:


> Compared with your method, I probably made oat milk “lite”.  After soaking oats for about 30 minutes in water that started out quite warm, I put the mixture in a fine mesh sieve over a bowl and pressed the liquid out of the oats (not quite to the oatmeal stage) using a spoon. I used the milk as the split liquid and added it to the oils.


So you use the soaking water? And you don’t blends up the oats before you squeeze?


----------



## Mobjack Bay

KiwiMoose said:


> So you use the soaking water? And you don’t blends up the oats before you squeeze?


Yep, I just used the soaking water, no blender involved.  I had to stir the liquid in the bowl before I measured out what I needed because fine solids had settled.  After stirring, the liquid was more than cloudy, but it didn’t have a fully opaque milk look to it.


----------



## Ford

Been 2 weeks. With holidays and such. oils at the ready. Lye solution in the wings. Just having a bite to eat, before starting. Batting order......
Nag Champa (avj),
black raspberry vanilla (gm),
Honey suckle ( gm),
 heavenly (coconut milk),
 Persephone kiss (coconut milk). 
Remember, if you hear me screaming.
Throw the marshmallows, throw the marshmallows....


----------



## AliOop

Zing said:


> I decided to inventory all my supplies and use up ingredients before ordering new.  Now I have a list of stuff to research (how to use carrot seed essential oil, carrot extract, red raspberry seed oil, oakmoss, etc.).  I see more lotion bars in my future....


@Zing I can help! Send all the old stuff to me, and then you can buy all the new stuff you want. Ta-da! 

_*He didn't fall for this when I tried to tell him not to even TRY meadowfoamseed oil, and to immediately send it to me for safe disposal. But maybe it will work this time. Stay tuned..._


----------



## KiwiMoose

Ford said:


> Been 2 weeks. With holidays and such. oils at the ready. Lye solution in the wings. Just having a bite to eat, before starting. Batting order......
> Nag Champa (avj),
> black raspberry vanilla (gm),
> Honey suckle ( gm),
> heavenly (coconut milk),
> Persephone kiss (coconut milk).
> Remember, if you hear me screaming.
> Throw the marshmallows, throw the marshmallows....


Batter up!!


----------



## Ford

3 down, pic black raspberry vanilla. Quick cuppa. Then last 2.


----------



## AliOop

Started late as usual on Valentine's Day soaps. Got in two quick batches last night. My lighting is off; the hearts are actually a light dusty pink, and are scented with Bergamot Grapefruit. The T&S bars are brown and have a gold drizzle on top. They were supposed to be scented with OMH and are full of OMH ingredients... but I accidentally grabbed the Sandalwood Vanilla. Oh well. They were gonna be brown no matter what, and they still smell great. Maybe some OMH will happen tonight for reals.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

@AliOop cute hearts, but we need a better photo   Is that NS bergamot grapefruit?  I used that one for the first time last night.  It smells great, but I‘m wondering how it sticks.


----------



## AliOop

Mobjack Bay said:


> @AliOop cute hearts, but we need a better photo ❤  Is that NS bergamot grapefruit?  I used that one for the first time last night.  It smells great, but I‘m wondering how it sticks.


I would say that "better photos" are a 2022 goal, but honesty compels me to admit that it's probably a lifetime goal. The awful lighting in my soap room doesn't help, but the real problem is with the photographer. Time to fire her and hire someone with talent! 

This Bergamot Grapefruit was an EO/FO blend from Crafter's Choice/WSP.  It was from a destash, and my first time trying it. I used it all in one go, was 4g short, and made up the difference by adding 4g grapefruit EO.  I am not usually a huge floral fan, but this smells good enough to put up with the moderate acceleration. If it sticks, I will order more.

As for the Sandalwood Vanilla, I want to bathe in it. It's also from a destash, and made by a company that's not around any longer. Sigh.

EDIT: "better" (?) pic attached... even with the cool filter on, the pic still looks brownish to me, and these are definitely a
dusty pink.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

@AliOop Nice! Thanks for posting the second photo so we can get a better look. I’ve looked at that heart mold with the decorated edge a few times.  I think I need one .


----------



## dibbles

Mobjack Bay said:


> I’ve looked at that heart mold with the decorated edge a few times. I think I need one .


You definitely need one.


----------



## AliOop

Yup, just like I *need* the small dahlia molds. And a whole bunch of other soapy stuff. 

Made more soap tonight, but forgot to take a pic before it went into the food saver bag with the heating pad. As usual, things changed mid-stream, and it looks nothing like the plan, nor like a soap that would be scented with OMH. But it is pretty, smells nice, and has a Valentine-ish feel: a white and black ITP, with red and gold oil swirls on top. I did use some BCN vanilla stabilizer; time till tell how well it works against the OMH.


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

dibbles said:


> You definitely need one.


Enabler!


----------



## ResolvableOwl

I can't keep up when it comes to colouring soap dough, but I'm learning. It's a pity how difficult bright orange and red hues are to obtain with mineral colours (I'm attempting to get these colours running with non-bleeding pigments. Cadmium/lead/chromium pigments are out of question for obvious reasons).

Titanium yellow PY53 was rather disappointing, too easy to notice its close relationship to titanium white (TD) how it is “dull” rather than lending the dough a truly vibrant yellow. Red oxides (Venetian/English red) are fun, but not saturated enough for my purposes. Alizarin lake (synthetic madder) is just crazy, and today's undoubted winner .


I'll give it time to dry up, to judge the colours in the final soap. To know which is which, I've kneaded them into the respective initials (The “x” is half-half alizarin+english red, the tiny blob is a test if titanium yellow is any good to blend a viable orange. It isn't ).


----------



## Martha

KiwiMoose said:


> I cut my Victorian Rose soap. Very happy with the result (was worried I might have a contender for the meat soap thread).
> *awaits dig from @ResolvableOwl about glycerin rivers*View attachment 63528


It’s a pretty close contender. It’s those lovely swirls that disqualify it. 

Wanted to make something simple and soothing after all the holiday dust settled. This is my first aloe gel soap. It’s uncolored and I was going to do unscented too, but in the end I added lavender EO and a yuzu FO. I really like the simplicity of it.

On a side note, I put out a call on my Buy Nothing Facebook page to see if anyone had aloe leaves. I got leaves from 2 people and even a cutting, so I can grow my own aloe. I love the Buy Nothing concept. If anyone read an article in The NY Times about it, that was my group.


----------



## AliOop

Rearranged the soap room/home office so that the cabinets are now directly behind my webcam. That means the curing rack and oil buckets are now out of view, and a sheet to cover them is no longer needed when I'm on a video call for work.

While moving the cabinets, I found the backdrops for taking *better photos* (nod to @Mobjack Bay). It does make a huge difference! Although the bars are still too soft for clean-up, I snapped a couple pics and posted them in the photo thread. I may retake these after they've been all cleaned up. Or not. You guys are my only audience for soap photos, and it's way more fun making soap than photographing it.


----------



## gww

I rendered about 1 lbs of lard last night off of a value pack that my wife bought.  I went to town to buy chicken food and so bought four lbs of armour lard and 60 oz of coconut oil and had 4 lbs of lye come in the mail today.  Game on?
Cheers
gww
Ps Coconut oil price has went up at my walmart.


----------



## Soaped

On a bit of a break for the last week so have been able to do tons of soap stuff that I wanted to try:

- mixed a yellow and pink bath butter from a base I made ages ago, scented in volcano ( thanks to someone on this forum for recommending DIY Bath & Body Shop on etsy)
- made a lotion from the lotion concentrate I made previously scented in a Brazilian bum bum dupe
- made a lotion bar in a deodorant tube
- made 2 batches of 1lb soaps ( one turned out okay and the other everything that could go wrong went wrong.... starting with my scale saying low battery as I was measuring my oils but I guess I will see if it turns into soap or not lol)


----------



## bookworm

I made soap after a month. And went slightly crazy, made 14 types.
I used sodium gluconate for the first time and PKO. Was happy with the performance of the PKO after worrying it might harden too quickly, thank you @AliOop.

And used Zany’s recipe for one bar, thank you for sharing @ zany.

Today my Black Friday order from Nurture Soap finally arrived, Yay.
I have soap to wrap and printed out my labels.

Looks like the weekend ahead will be wrapping soap; cutting soap and washing soap dishes.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Ohh, these Turks! Today, they sold me pomace OO:


First time I actually saw that this sold somewhere. Of course I had to buy a bottle .
Back when I had visited that Turkish supermarket for the first time, they had a meagre choice between two EVOO and sunflower oil. Now they have >10 EVOOs alone, many from Turkey, but also Greece, Spain, Tunisia…

I'm not a great olive oil connoisseur, but enough to notice that the culinary value of this oil is quite limited; my cuisine will rather stay with EVOO (which even isn't more expensive). Does anyone around here have an idea if pomace OO has any non-food applications?


----------



## Misschief

bookworm said:


> I made soap after a month. And went slightly crazy, made 14 types.
> I used sodium gluconate for the first time and PKO. Was happy with the performance of the PKO after worrying it might harden too quickly, thank you @AliOop.
> 
> And used Zany’s recipe for one bar, thank you for sharing @ zany.
> 
> Today my Black Friday order from Nurture Soap finally arrived, Yay.
> I have soap to wrap and printed out my labels.
> 
> Looks like the weekend ahead will be wrapping soap; cutting soap and washing soap dishes.


And I thought I'd gone nuts making 10 batches in about a week. Well done!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

ResolvableOwl said:


> Does anyone around here have an idea if pomace OO has any non-food applications?


You can use pomace OO in any bath & body recipe that calls for olive oil. I've been using it since the beginning of my soaping journey and never looked back. This one of course:

*Zany's No Slime Castile Soap*

And a non-soap fun one that easy to make & use.

*DEEP CLEANSING OIL*

*ETA:* Olive Oil straight out of the bottle is great for removing waterproof mascara and ballpoint pen marks on clothing. I once bought a silk blouse at an upscale store for 75% off because it had a blue ballpoint pen mark in front, near the collar. I rubbed a little OO on it, let it sit for a bit, then washed it by hand, rubbed again until it disappeared.


----------



## Guspuppy

Trying to re-find my soaping mojo. First I apparently had bad lye, and all the soaps I was making for Christmas in Oct/Nov were soft and got badly messed up in the unmolding, then I was going to make lotion bars instead and ordered stuff for that, only to come down with covid on Dec 18, totally ruining Christmas for me since I was in quarantine and missed every single family event. Not to mention two weeks work, since my job has a mandatory 2 week requirement from the day of your test, not the day your symptoms began. I'm recovered and back to work and I think all the bad lye soap actually turned out ok, (though ugly due to unmolding too soon/soft) but since it was not actual Christmas presents I now have enough soap for myself for several years. Maybe I'll give it to the shelter people though. My soap area in the basement is still a mess from the last batch I made in early Nov and I can't seem to care enough to clean it up. I need a good soap challenge or something to fire me back up before all my oils go rancid!!


----------



## maryloucb

Is it weird that I was inspired by my son's smoothie this morning? I put blueberries, plain yogurt and carrot-orange juice in a jar and before I blended it, the colors were amazing! (Not actual photo of smoothie, was not awake enough yet to take a photo!)


----------



## gww

Got up planning to make soap.  was going to do a lard 75%, castor 5%, coconut oil 20% but then figured what the heck and pulled one of my wife's aloe plants up and just put it in the freezer in cube trays.  So, no soap yet but prepped for it as soon as the aloe freezes.  I did soak the aloe this time but did not see it leaking any of the yellow stuff.  My plants are smaller and pretty tender.  We will see if I get pink again.  No hamburger fat this time.
Cheers
gww


----------



## AliOop

Made an attempt at the January Challenge soap. Without giving away too much, the moderately accelerating fragrance in the first layer did not accelerate at all. It was a small batch, and took almost a minute of stick-blending to get it to medium trace as needed.

The second layer was going to have three swirl colors in another base color. Unfortunately, the second fragrance, which was supposed to discolor during curing and not supposed to accelerate at all, turned the batter bright yellow and instantly thick. As I quickly divided it and beat in the colors, it began to rice. There were also some large clumps. Fortunately, it also started heating up pretty well, which helped me beat out the big lumps. But in the end, the ricing had a partial victory, and the four-color swirl turned into a single color glop, smash, and bang. It will no doubt have some gaps between the textured bottom layer and the lumpy riced top layer. I'm leaving it uncovered and watching for cracks since it it so warm.

Weirdly enough, it was all kind of fun. I was determined that the soap would not prevail. It won't look like I planned, but gosh darn it, it's in the mold and will be soap tomorrow!


----------



## gww

Ok, this aloe soap did not turn pink.




I am probably going to adjust my process from here on out though.  I am almost positive the middle dark will mellow closer to the outside cause it is still hot.  I got to where I was rushing the process by putting the mold into a preheated oven and then turning off the heat.  This one was actually close to volcano-ing.  It still took me 5.5 hour to cut when I used to cut the same recipe closer to four hours though really soft then too but not just in the middle.  No more heat next time.  Doesn't really hurt it though as far as soap goes.
Cheers
gww


----------



## lianasouza

Tested a new melt and pour base. The dark one has jaborandi glycerite, patchouli and Himalayan cedarwood essential oils. The Light one has cucumber glycerite, basil and Texas cedarwood essential oils.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

gww said:


> I got to where I was rushing the process by putting the mold into a preheated oven and then turning off the heat.


Um, the first rule of soaping is: PATIENCE.

You will be pleased to discover how much your soap can accomplish all on its own without any help at all.


----------



## TashaBird

Finished up the master batches soaps I’d prepped. Made my deer tallow soap. Next is a new formula/batch/technique for what I hope will be a new staple, goat milk and honey. But first…
Really pleased with my new bath bomb drying station! 65RH in my work space, 42RH inside the rack covers with the dehumidifier going!!! 3 more master batches rounds of bath bombs that are already prepped. Then while they’re all drying, I’ll clean my work space and then begin another big round of MB soaps.
Pics of my deer tallow soap (already have a thread about it).
And my super great bath bomb drying area!
Also in the drying racks at the top are my unscented deer tallow soaps. Because the one soap I got munched by a mouse was unscented tallow soap. I think the mouse is gone. But, in case he’s not, I don’t think he can get up in those racks.
Also, returning my new stupid cheap stand mixer I thought I could use for bath bombs. It doesn’t go near the sides or bottom. You had ONE job!!!


----------



## ResolvableOwl

TashaBird said:


> with the dehumidifier going!!!


Can you (re)use the condensed moisture as distilled water for further soaps?



TashaBird said:


> Also in the drying racks at the top are my unscented deer tallow soaps. Because the one soap I got munched by a mouse was unscented tallow soap. I think the mouse is gone. But, in case he’s not, I don’t think he can get up in those racks.



Are your soaps then no longer officially animal-testing free?


----------



## TashaBird

ResolvableOwl said:


> Can you (re)use the condensed moisture as distilled water for further soaps?
> 
> 
> 
> Are your soaps then no longer officially animal-testing free?


If only the mouse had used it to shower! 
Not enough water coming out of the soap. It’s just really humid where I live!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I just received about 10 lbs of aloe leaves that no one wanted at a food pantry. There is work to be done!



I can make aloe soap and send some back to them


----------



## gww

My wife has informed me that I can not give any of the aloe soap away.  This includes the pink stuff I made.  The aloe soaps are one of the only soaps that she has moved to her spot to cure and told me to stay away.  I told her it would take her a long time to use that much and it might not be any better then my other soap.  She was adamant on her point though.  This might be an abject lesson for those that sell (that I am sure they already know) that listed ingredients do have an outsized influence on what people want.
Cheers
gww


----------



## AliOop

Picked up a really wonderful destash from a local soaper who has decided to stop selling and just make soap for gifting and personal use. The lot included fragrances, micas, 28lb of M&P base, a stick blender, fully-enclosed eye protection glasses, silicone loaf and cavity molds, a bunch of smaller mixing containers, and misc.  Much of this will be made into a "new soaper kit" for my friend's daughter, who got hooked when they came over for a soaping lesson awhile back. It was fun to meet another soaper while also being able to pass on the love of the craft.

With all the smaller mixing and pouring containers, however, I am pretty sure I don't need those stainless creamer jugs that I was eyeing from the restaurant auction. Still hoping to get one of the bread racks, though!


----------



## msunnerstood

Challenging soaping day today. First, My photos of one soap just didn't turn out well no matter how many shots I did. they are vibrant but the camera just didn't get it. Then, I was working on my blue moon soap and the first layer wasn't coming to trace. I rechecked my recipe and all was good. I added the fo thinking that would help but it did not. It was passed emulsion but wouldn't go further. I finally just poured it and waited a while. it eventually thicked a bit but nowhere near what it should have. Mixed up the top layer, same recipe, and fo but different mica color. No issues at all.

Im a bit worried about that bottom layer. Hoping it fully hardens enough to unmold and cut. My embed was expensive to make and I dont want to waste it if the bottom turns out failed.


----------



## msunnerstood

Well, the bottom layer leaked oil. I have no clue


----------



## KiwiMoose

These are patchouli and orange.  I don't tend to use the cavity molds for this type of soap usually, but I'm really happy with how they came out so slick.


----------



## Zing

AliOop said:


> Picked up a really wonderful destash from a local soaper who has decided to stop selling and just make soap for gifting and personal use. The lot included fragrances, micas, 28lb of M&P base, a stick blender, fully-enclosed eye protection glasses, silicone loaf and cavity molds, a bunch of smaller mixing containers, and misc.  Much of this will be made into a "new soaper kit" for my friend's daughter, who got hooked when they came over for a soaping lesson awhile back. It was fun to meet another soaper while also being able to pass on the love of the craft.


SCORE!


KiwiMoose said:


> These are patchouli and orange.  I don't tend to use the cavity molds for this type of soap usually, but I'm really happy with how they came out so slick.
> View attachment 63647


Feeling chuffed?  Great job, there!


----------



## violets2217

Wow! Had a lot to catch up on! This is my favorite thread! You guys are awesome!

I’ve not made soap since a week before Christmas…so today was soap making day! I made three batches to test out 3 new fragrance oils from Nurture Soap. Tried 3 different techniques… a feather and drop swirl and a OPW. All the FO’s behaved really well, maybe too well! Lol! Had trouble getting to the slightest trace, so hopefully the soaps are not too muddy. 

I had a lot of fun today, now I need to go clean up my mess!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Now that I'm working full-time again, I've taken to making a double batch each time - then splitting it off to make two separate soaps.  Yesterday was the Patchouli and Orange above ^ and Lavender and Liquorice tiger stripe:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

@KiwiMoose
I've told you often enough that too much helium makes your voice sound weird! 

Great tiger stripe! It looks like the black stripes are AC? From my understanding of liquorice, it's a too “cold” black. Maybe pairing it with brown oxide or cocoa powder?


----------



## lenarenee

Mobjack Bay said:


> I just received about 10 lbs of aloe leaves that no one wanted at a food pantry. There is work to be done!
> 
> View attachment 63644
> 
> I can make aloe soap and send some back to them



How lucky and exciting!  And I can't say enough about your willingness to give soap back to the food pantry!


----------



## Zing

violets2217 said:


> Wow! Had a lot to catch up on! This is my favorite thread! You guys are awesome!
> 
> I’ve not made soap since a week before Christmas…so today was soap making day! I made three batches to test out 3 new fragrance oils from Nurture Soap. Tried 3 different techniques… a feather and drop swirl and a OPW. All the FO’s behaved really well, maybe too well! Lol! Had trouble getting to the slightest trace, so hopefully the soaps are not too muddy.
> 
> I had a lot of fun today, now I need to go clean up my mess!


Where are the pics?  That feather swirl, man, someday....  Let us know how it goes.


KiwiMoose said:


> Not that I'm working full-time again, I've taken to making a double batch each time - then splitting it off to make two separate soaps.  Yesterday was the Patchouli and Orange above ^ and Lavender and Liquorice tiger stripe:


Did you use essential oils for the patch and orange?  I also was going to make a crack about helium, LOL!

Today I made Mrs. Zing's fave foot balm.  As part of my "Operation Empty Cupboard," I have used up my vitamin E oil.  Simple ingredients: shea butter, beeswax, golden jojoba, vitamin E oil, lavender essential oil.  Labeled "Playing Footsie."


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Thanks @lenarenee .  I have to give the credit to @Zing for making me aware that a food pantry might be willing to take soap.


----------



## KiwiMoose

ResolvableOwl said:


> Great tiger stripe! It looks like the black stripes are AC? From my understanding of liquorice, it's a too “cold” black. Maybe pairing it with brown oxide or cocoa powder?


Yeah but I like it black, black in the soap. Did you notice there were no glycerin rivers this time? It gelled (as usual) but I got nothin’.

@Zing I used - 7g Orange Blossom FO, 24g Patchouli EO and 4g Tangerine EO.
The lavender and liquorice is 27g lavender and 4g aniseed EOs.


----------



## Misschief

Not technically soapy but this week I made four batches of syndet shampoo bars. Now that I have a bath bomb press, it's so much easier.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

@KiwiMoose
Well, I didn't mean to _replace_ the AC, but to _complement_ it. Rich black is a real thing in printing business – a possible soapy adaption would be a generous AC colouration, plus an addition of some brown or red oxide, or umbra and/or a bit of cocoa powder (not too much to not provoke weird migration). Or a vanilla-containing fragrance (if it fits into the overall scheme). Too bad that you ran out of red mica recently.


----------



## violets2217

ResolvableOwl said:


> Or a vanilla-containing fragrance (if it fits into the overall scheme).


So if I used AC in a Black Raspberry Vanilla FO soap, it will make the black richer and less chalky gray maybe!?!? We will see when I cut it tomorrow… I can tell the white/kaolin clay part is going tan as it cools. I actually forgot about that aspect of vanilla FO, so I’m hoping the clay helps a bit now that I’m thinking about it!


----------



## Misschief

violets2217 said:


> So if I used AC in a Black Raspberry Vanilla FO soap, it will make the black richer and less chalky gray maybe!?!? We will see when I cut it tomorrow… I can tell the white/kaolin clay part is going tan as it cools. I actually forgot about that aspect of vanilla FO, so I’m hoping the clay helps a bit now that I’m thinking about it!


In my Charcoal Castile soap, I use both AC and black iron oxide. It creates a deeper, darker black.


----------



## dibbles

ResolvableOwl said:


> a generous AC colouration, plus an addition of some brown or red oxide


But why not black iron oxide?


----------



## bookworm

Hi everyone,
I'm no good with taking pics but I thought I owed it to @zany and @AliOop to post pics: I used @Zany's recipe for the lilac T/S soap.
And I used PKO with help [email protected]
Thank you everyone on this forum for all your sharing and caring always.

These are some of the 14 types I made.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

I haven't compared it myself, but I pretty much expect that black oxide makes a deeper black than AC. Remember that AC usually isn't made as a pigment, but as a filtering agent/adsorbent, hence not optimised for colour depth. There are carbon black pigments that are much deeper and stronger (and stain worse) than AC (think of drawing ink).

Of course, black oxide ± AC is entirely possible. My above comment was aimed with recreation of liquorice (the extract processed into the dark glassy mass that liquorice candies had been made from, long time ago) in mind. It looks like soy sauce – and if you were to mimic soy sauce in soap, you would throw in something brown too, not just AC.
Thinking about it again, caramel food colouring would be a nice option as well. It is an underrated dyestuff IMHO.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

bookworm said:


> These are some of the 14 types I made.


You did a great job on the soaps.  I think you have a good eye for color.


----------



## msunnerstood

Misschief said:


> Not technically soapy but this week I made four batches of syndet shampoo bars. Now that I have a bath bomb press, it's so much easier.


I was looking at both manual and hydraulic presses today. What did you get?

As for me, Im just sitting around waiting for my soap frosting to thicken.. that and still pouting about yesterdays disaster.


----------



## Misschief

msunnerstood said:


> I was looking at both manual and hydraulic presses today. What did you get?
> 
> As for me, Im just sitting around waiting for my soap frosting to thicken.. that and still pouting about yesterdays disaster.


I got a manual press; at this stage, I just can't justify a hydraulic press. I don't normally make bath bombs and wanted it primarily for the shampoo bars. It works well and I no longer dread making them. Now, I'm just waiting for a couple of new molds; a local maker is making me some different molds. She made the mold for the minis in the picture of the shampoo bars (orange and pale green).


----------



## AliOop

@bookworm those look GREAT!

@Misschief I'm liking the looks of those pressed bars. Are you still using the original DIY B&B recipe with SCI powder?


----------



## msunnerstood

Misschief said:


> I got a manual press; at this stage, I just can't justify a hydraulic press. I don't normally make bath bombs and wanted it primarily for the shampoo bars. It works well and I no longer dread making them. Now, I'm just waiting for a couple of new molds; a local maker is making me some different molds. She made the mold for the minis in the picture of the shampoo bars (orange and pale green).
> 
> View attachment 63665
> View attachment 63666


That looks similar to the one I looked at today. The hydraulic one looks efficient, but a bit intimidating for me. I would likely go with the manual one. I just made shampoo bars earlier and standing over the mold and pushing down with all my weight is just not my favorite thing.

Love your bathbombs on the left!


----------



## Misschief

AliOop said:


> @bookworm those look GREAT!
> 
> @Misschief I'm liking the looks of those pressed bars. Are you still using the original DIY B&B recipe with SCI powder?


Yes, I am. They work amazingly well for my hair and I have customers who love them, buy them up to 4 at a time.



msunnerstood said:


> I just made shampoo bars earlier and standing over the mold and pushing down with all my weight is just not my favorite thing.



Likewise. I have de Quervain's in both thumbs and it can be quite painful after a while.


----------



## KiwiMoose

bookworm said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm no good with taking pics but I thought I owed it to @zany and @AliOop to post pics: I used @Zany's recipe for the lilac T/S soap.
> And I used PKO with help [email protected]
> Thank you everyone on this forum for all your sharing and caring always.
> 
> These are some of the 14 types I made.
> View attachment 63661
> View attachment 63662


These all look amazing!  My particular favourite is the ZNSC T&S Lilac.


----------



## violets2217

Misschief said:


> I got a manual press; at this stage, I just can't justify a hydraulic press. I don't normally make bath bombs and wanted it primarily for the shampoo bars. It works well and I no longer dread making them. Now, I'm just waiting for a couple of new molds; a local maker is making me some different molds. She made the mold for the minis in the picture of the shampoo bars (orange and pale green).
> 
> View attachment 63665
> View attachment 63666


I have that exact same press! It’s so fun to use!!!!


----------



## gww

I did another batch of aloe soap today.  I went the other way this time and instead of putting it in the oven, I put it on my cold basement steps that are unheated but not freezing.  I will get to see if it still gels in the center.  Can't wait to cut it.  The batch did not go as planned as I used ice cubed aloe in a ice bath and my oils went immediately into false trace and never came out of it.  I proceeded around the normal time I usually have to mix and the bowl did get warm and so time will tell if I got it or not.

I did notice one other thing in this batch.  I strained the aloe when I put it in the ice cube tray.  The first cubes I poured had foam on top of them.  The foam turned into light orangish color and made chunks like before I strained it when I added the lye to it.  I strained this out when I added the lye to the oils but found it interesting.  My opinion is that this stuff contained the coloring that is supposed to be strained out by the link that zany posted.  My previous batch from these same aloe leaves that was poured after the foam was gone did not behave this way.

Not sure I am not wasting you guys time by posting this goobly gook but I found the experience of this batch interesting and so posted my thoughts just in case other may also.  I tested my last batch at 48 hours and was impressed with the bubbles compared to other soap I am making.  It is just a lard, coconut and castor oil mix.
Cheers
gww

Ps  All my aloe and most of my oils are gone again and so my soap making will be put on hold again until I replenish some way.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

gww said:


> I put it on my cold basement steps that are unheated but not freezing. I will get to see if it still gels in the center.


I'm guessing it will not go through gel at all because that's what I do when I don't want my soap to gel. No worries. Makes nice soap all the same.


----------



## gww

Zany
I have been making my soap in batches big enough to have a little batter left for a few individual mold bars.  They never gel.  Both seem to work fine but the bars are more consistent In a lighter color.  It really never even bothers me if they only partially gel.  Mostly, I am just playing to see what happens.
Cheers
gww


----------



## AliOop

gww said:


> I did notice one other thing in this batch.  I strained the aloe when I put it in the ice cube tray.  The first cubes I poured had foam on top of them.  The foam turned into light orangish color and made chunks like before I strained it when I added the lye to it.  I strained this out when I added the lye to the oils ...


Hmmm. You may have (probably did) remove some of the lye when you strained the mixture after adding lye solution to it. Hopefully it just increased your superfat a bit, and didn't leave you with a lot of unsaponified oils. Next time, I'd just leave it and stick-blend that stuff as best as possible. 

Also, I'm guessing that the color change and chunking was a typical chemical reaction between the lye and the sugars in the aloe; perhaps someone with more info about that can chime in.


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

@gww Every time I add aloe, it turns the batter yellow/orange.  Thankfully, the soap comes out white anyway.


----------



## gww

AliOop
You may be correct about a little lye loss.  I had already had the batch super fatted at 5% and so it might be even more.  It was not a large amount and I had not strained my earlier accidental pink batch and did take the lumps out of it also.  The pink batch is still too new to check out though I did use a sliver at 48 hours and it seemed ok.  If it does not rot due to to much super fat, it will probably be ok as it has 20% coconut oil and for sure won't be drying now.    Thanks to you and Ugeauxgirl for the hints.
Cheers
gww

My aloe soap, just cut, came out super white and smooth.




Cheers
gww


----------



## KiwiMoose

gww said:


> My aloe soap, just cut, came out super white and smooth.
> View attachment 63679
> 
> Cheers
> gww


Oh so creamy!


----------



## dibbles

I tested the red palm soap I made about a week ago. The soap is 5% red palm in the bottom layer, no color-no red palm in the middle and 2% red palm in the top layer. I cut a small piece off of the 5% and 2% red palm I poured into little pots. Both lather white. After sitting on a white paper towel, the staining left behind is barely visible at 2% and moderate at 5%. I do like the color


----------



## KiwiMoose

dibbles said:


> I tested the red palm soap I made about a week ago. The soap is 5% red palm in the bottom layer, no color-no red palm in the middle and 2% red palm in the top layer. I cut a small piece off of the 5% and 2% red palm I poured into little pots. Both lather white. After sitting on a white paper towel, the staining left behind is barely visible at 2% and moderate at 5%. I do like the color
> 
> View attachment 63692
> View attachment 63693


This is really pretty Dibbles.  It screams lemon fragrance to me though - what did you use to scent it?


----------



## dibbles

KiwiMoose said:


> This is really pretty Dibbles.  It screams lemon fragrance to me though - what did you use to scent it?


Aww thanks. It is scented with Wild Honeysuckle. I was testing that too. I had such quick acceleration and I'm not sure if it was the red palm, the unrefined shea or the FO. I suspect all three played a part. I'm so glad I made the layers separately.


----------



## AliOop

Gorgeous, and yes, is it lemon? If so, I'll have a piece for dessert, please!


----------



## dibbles

AliOop said:


> Gorgeous, and yes, is it lemon? If so, I'll have a piece for dessert, please!


Thank you and no, it's honeysuckle. See above.


----------



## KiwiMoose

dibbles said:


> Aww thanks. It is scented with Wild Honeysuckle.


That works!


----------



## Ladka

I made a smallish batch in preparation of the "Home" challenge. Used three colours and am hoping for the best.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

@dibbles  that color!


----------



## TashaBird

Prepping 22 batches of bath bombs and waiting for ONE ingredient to be delivered. I should just leave it until tomorrow. But it’s very unsettling having it unfinished! OCF? Obsessive compulsive function? 
At least I’ve got some nice testing to do after I’m done!! 

@dibbles that yellow!! Amazing that it’s just the oil!!


----------



## Zing

dibbles said:


> I tested the red palm soap I made about a week ago. The soap is 5% red palm in the bottom layer, no color-no red palm in the middle and 2% red palm in the top layer. I cut a small piece off of the 5% and 2% red palm I poured into little pots. Both lather white. After sitting on a white paper towel, the staining left behind is barely visible at 2% and moderate at 5%. I do like the color
> 
> View attachment 63692
> View attachment 63693


Super great job there!  I always did red palm at 5% but that 2% is just perfect and I may just have to copy you.  Thanks for sharing that.

Operation Empty Cupboard continues (where I try as I might to not order more ingredients until I use up my current stash)!  Used the last of my kukui oil in 6 lotion bars.  These are hard to give away and I may just have to keep them all to myself.  I don't use any essential oils because the nutty scent of kukui is intoxicating, transporting....mmm...wait, where am I?  On a beach in Hawai'i?  Shhh, don't spoil it.


----------



## msunnerstood

The first round of soap after Epic fail. Made me feel a bit better. The bird glows in the dark.


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

My "Use up FO" project is going well.  Today I made a batch of CP soap and used 3 bottles that only had a bit left in them.  No complicated designs, but I think they'll all look nice.  I've used up 20 bottles (some with only a little left in them) since the beginning of December.  My Christmas bath salt and lotion bars used up some that smelled great but didn't work well in soap.


----------



## Vicki C

I’m rebatching some failed lemongrass soap, it’s in the Instantpot right now. I don’t know why I keep doing this to myself, I never seem to be able to make decent looking rebatched soap, but hope springs eternal.



dibbles said:


> I tested the red palm soap I made about a week ago. The soap is 5% red palm in the bottom layer, no color-no red palm in the middle and 2% red palm in the top layer. I cut a small piece off of the 5% and 2% red palm I poured into little pots. Both lather white. After sitting on a white paper towel, the staining left behind is barely visible at 2% and moderate at 5%. I do like the color
> 
> View attachment 63692
> View attachment 63693


I love this soap.  My kitchen is painted these two yellows. I’ve never used red palm but now I might have to!  Honeysuckle sounds delightful - May I ask which vendor?


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Vicki C said:


> I never seem to be able to make decent looking rebatched soap,


*OVEN REBATCH CP*

*PRETTY IN PINK REBATCH WITH PICS*


----------



## TashaBird

A good master batching session is so satisfying!  
22 bath bomb batches ready to go! 
Now today, the same for soap! 
Trying to take advantage of the days I took of work for my little doggies dental surgery. She’s doing well today. 
New bb designs tub tested well. Now if I can just get that stupid  to work for me!…


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Vicki C said:


> I don’t know why I keep doing this to myself


To not give Zany an entirely justified opportunity to post the famous *faint.gif*?


----------



## dibbles

Thank you! It is Wild Honeysuckle from WSP. I've always avoided honeysuckle thinking it would be too sweet, but this smells so nice. I received this one in a destash or I probably never would have tried it. Reviews say it behaves well, but that was not my experience at all. I might reorder at some point, but would only plan a very simple or layered soap - with the layers mixed separately.


----------



## LisaBoBisa

Tried making translucent M&P glycerin base for the first time! Not trying for transparent.

I infused 75% of the oil mixture with annatto seeds before starting, because I want a smooth, deep orange marmalade color when I finish; color turned out as hoped.

Each step went as described until the last step, when I poured in the sugar syrup: the orange liquid seized up and became difficult to stir, so I just folded it in and shoveled it into the mold. Not exactly pretty (or pourable), but leftover bits wash nicely in the sink.

Thrilled that I got to try this, will seal the pot better and try different heat settings and ways of mixing next time. I’ll find out more in a couple weeks when I remelt and reuse!


----------



## ResolvableOwl

@LisaBoBisa
I have had quite a few sticky, stringy M&P attempts, early on when my recipes were on the oleic side. More or less to find out the hard way, that the only way to get nice and hard M&P soap is to lift hard oils way beyond what I'd be comfortable with for regular bar soap.

This makes perfect sense when you think about it: in regular soap, the saturated FAs from the hard oils have to support the unsaturated FAs from the soft oils (to form a solid bar that doesn't dissolve too quickly) – but in M&P, they also have to take care of the ton of sugar, glycerol, propylene glycol (or whatever solvents you're using).

What is the Sat/Unsat ratio, or the hardness number of your recipe? My regular bar soap recipes are usually around H=25…40, but with M&P I find that H must be above at least 55.


Fun fact for everyone: Sat/Unsat = 1/(100/Hardness-1)


----------



## Vicki C

Zany_in_CO said:


> *OVEN REBATCH CP*
> 
> *PRETTY IN PINK REBATCH WITH PICS*


Thank you! I’m going to try this.
I came up with a workaround  for the stressful (for me) mold filling time for rebatch. I filled a brownie pan with about 2” of water and put a brambleberry silicone mold in it (The type that stands up on its own). I put the whole thing into the oven for about ten minutes. Then took it out and started filling the mold. Having the mold prewarmed and the water to keep it warm meant the soap batter didn’t turn to frozen lava the second it hit the mold. I made two batches this way and I think I’m onto something!


----------



## LisaBoBisa

ResolvableOwl said:


> @LisaBoBisa
> I have had quite a few sticky, stringy M&P attempts, early on when my recipes were on the oleic side. More or less to find out the hard way, that the only way to get nice and hard M&P soap is to lift hard oils way beyond what I'd be comfortable with for regular bar soap.
> 
> This makes perfect sense when you think about it: in regular soap, the saturated FAs from the hard oils have to support the unsaturated FAs from the soft oils (to form a solid bar that doesn't dissolve too quickly) – but in M&P, they also have to take care of the ton of sugar, glycerol, propylene glycol (or whatever solvents you're using).
> 
> What is the Sat/Unsat ratio, or the hardness number of your recipe? My regular bar soap recipes are usually around H=25…40, but with M&P I find that H must be above at least 55.
> 
> 
> Fun fact for everyone: Sat/Unsat = 1/(100/Hardness-1)



@ResolvableOwl Thanks for the wisdom! I started a separate thread here if you want.
I used 80% hard oils and 20% castor oil! Here's the recipe I tried:

HP stage:
100g coconut
120g tallow
100g lard
80g castor oil
56.83g lye (5% superfat)
123g distilled water (2.25:1 water:lye)

I didn't see anything recommending against this, so I also added 3/4 tsp sodium lactate and 3% citrate, because I normally add those to every HP recipe​
Cook: 3 hours (both recipes I looked at said 3 hours, which surprised me--It takes less than an hour for HP! Sounds like a long cook makes the salts smaller and easier to suspend in a translucent soap.)

After the cook:
Break up soap and gradually dissolve in 60g glycerin and 185g alcohol (This part took me 4 hours in the crock pot, longer than I expected, but I worried about evaporating alcohol with too much heat and used Keep Warm instead of Low) *I'm using ethanol; I know that'll evaporate when I remelt because of its low boiling point and leave me with more opaque bars; I'm ok with that.

After soap dissolves:
Pull out undissolved soap bits, then stir in fully dissolved sugar syrup--114g sugar dissolved in 71g water.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

LisaBoBisa said:


> I started a separate thread here if you want.


----------



## JuLeeRenee

So, yeah it's been a while. I haven't been able to make soap in what seems like forever due to my asthma and possible mold exposure. The hubby bought me a 3d printer and a cricut for Christmas, so I have been busy trying to make a box for my soaps, making myself a I'd rather be soaping tshirt and made some soap scrapers on the 3d printer. So now I just need my lungs to get better so I can try my new soap scrapers out


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Oof. Lengthy session. Well, not that long (just above an hour, preliminary planning not included), but it was microbatches with 8 different oil blends + 7 different EOs. Patience, cleanliness, and the dangerously close limits of the weighing comfort zone. But now it's all CPOPing happily in the oven, and the scent mix is … well, umm … breathtaking .






I'm a sucker for that dollhouse-scale 1mL EO bottle!  It's catnip (not cheap), and came with that tiny pipette. This catnip EO was in fact the only one where the mix slightly misbehaved (ricing), but I'm not sure if the EO is to blame, or rather the oil blend (false trace).
I have also worked the first time with pomace OO, and can confirm that this brand is indeed a quick-tracer. Easy emulsion after a few whisks with the spatula, and it went on to medium-thick trace quicker than I was comfortable with.


----------



## Catscankim

I didn't actually soap today...haven't since before xmas. BUT I sold 8 bars of soap today if that counts LOL. It was the valentine's day soaps that I posted in another thread. i showed her the bars and asked if she like them or would like me to make something else (which would be a HUGE time crunch). She loved the bars that I showed her that are ready to go. Just want to bevel them and wrap/label them.


----------



## msunnerstood

The blue moon soap is going to be my death I swear. First try, oils separated. Mourned the batch for a few days.. had a successful other batch and thought tonight, ok what the heck. I changed FO and simplified my design. all one color. Disrupted mica line halfway.. the first half of the pour went well. got the mica line down quickly and grabbed the bowl with remaining batter and it was so thick I could have used it for frosting... uggh.. plop plop, bang bang bang, crossed myself, and put it to bed. Its like this soap just doesn't want to be made. Im hoping at least 3 bars dont have air pockets.





JuLeeRenee said:


> So, yeah it's been a while. I haven't been able to make soap in what seems like forever due to my asthma and possible mold exposure. The hubby bought me a 3d printer and a cricut for Christmas, so I have been busy trying to make a box for my soaps, making myself a I'd rather be soaping tshirt and made some soap scrapers on the 3d printer. So now I just need my lungs to get better so I can try my new soap scrapers out


Yay! Love my Cricut so im excited for you. I make all my labels and sample boxes with it.

Box templates  is a good place to get templates for custom boxes.


----------



## Marsi

I discovered that my fingernails react with artificial fragrances.

I am sporting a full set (10 fingers) of smokers colouring (you know those old folk that get yellow staining from the tobacco? ... that wonderful colour).

Yay me 

(I was testing new fragrances, at the request of a friend, in a recipe upgrade - the base recipe is making me very happy, so maybe I'm good )


----------



## JuLeeRenee

msunnerstood said:


> The blue moon soap is going to be my death I swear. First try, oils separated. Mourned the batch for a few days.. had a successful other batch and thought tonight, ok what the heck. I changed FO and simplified my design. all one color. Disrupted mica line halfway.. the first half of the pour went well. got the mica line down quickly and grabbed the bowl with remaining batter and it was so thick I could have used it for frosting... uggh.. plop plop, bang bang bang, crossed myself, and put it to bed. Its like this soap just doesn't want to be made. Im hoping at least 3 bars dont have air pockets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! Love my Cricut so im excited for you. I make all my labels and sample boxes with it.
> 
> Box templates  is a good place to get templates for custom boxes.



Thank you so very much for that. I am struggling with one design and trying to use 2 different programs to make them is going to be the death of me .
I have actually had luck with no air pockets in my plop plop soaps, so I will hope with you


----------



## Vicki C

dibbles said:


> I tested the red palm soap I made about a week ago. The soap is 5% red palm in the bottom layer, no color-no red palm in the middle and 2% red palm in the top layer. I cut a small piece off of the 5% and 2% red palm I poured into little pots. Both lather white. After sitting on a white paper towel, the staining left behind is barely visible at 2% and moderate at 5%. I do like the color
> 
> View attachment 63692
> View attachment 63693


Just found a tiny ethnic grocery near me absolutely crammed with everything, including red palm! Yippee! Big plans.
[ETA “ethnic grocery” sounds bad but i think the sign said it was African, Indian, and Tibetan - they are catering to the refugee population in Concord, NH.]


----------



## Purple heather natural sk

I had a client ask me to make a "no more bottle dish soap" bar, but i was struggling with how to use it.
Do i get a scrubby wet, then scrub the bar to get my soap onto the scrubby?
Do I wrap the bar in my scrubby?
But instead I decided to make my dish soap bars felted .... these now have a felted cloth wrapping them!
They are environmental,  beautifully coloured and easy to use


----------



## SideDoorSoaps

Ohhhhhh it was yesterday and I lost about a gallon of castor oil.

thought I’d make soap while tallow is rendering. Still rendering btw…went to measure out castor. I have a cubit container that started with 37 lbs that I got from SC. Should last me a while! I thought.

I left the spigot on. For 45 minutes. I went to pick my kid up from school forgetting I was measuring oils. Came back to check on the tallow and there’s a small pond of oil on the floor and it’s still water falling out of the spouted measuring cup.

I am gutted. It’s about $30 of castor aka 1/3 of the container. Can’t save it. What a loss.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Purple heather natural sk said:


> But instead I decided to make my dish soap bars felted





Brilliant!
However, as it is likely to get buried and lost forever as _post #24,514_ in this thread, I'd like to encourage you to give it its own thread so ALL members can benefit from this innovative technique.

*SOAP SHOWCASE & PHOTO GALLERY*

Add as much info as you like about the making of this soap. Maybe add a link to a YouTube demo for learning to felt soap. ???


----------



## Purple heather natural sk

Zany_in_CO said:


> View attachment 63748
> Brilliant!
> However, as it is likely to get buried and lost forever as _post #24,514_ in this thread, I'd like to encourage you to give it its own thread so ALL members can benefit from this innovative technique.
> 
> *SOAP SHOWCASE & PHOTO GALLERY*
> 
> Add as much info as you like about the making of this soap. Maybe add a link to a YouTube demo for learning to felt soap. ???


Thank you! .... those are very high compliments
I will try to put something together ... later this week.


----------



## KiwiMoose

A bunch of firsts today!  First time using vinegar in the lye water, first time using Nag Champa FO (@Misschief - how long ago were we talking about that?  over a year?) and first time using my new 'stone shaped' cavity soap molds.  Hopefully I can get a pic up this arvo of them.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

A long overdue Christmas present to myself just arrived from its tedious transatlantic trip!


----------



## violets2217

ResolvableOwl said:


> A long overdue Christmas present to myself just arrived from its tedious transatlantic trip!
> 
> View attachment 63758


AWESOME!!! More soaping experiments! It makes me feels so smart to read about them!!!! I do enjoy your soaping escapades sooo much


----------



## Vicki C

ResolvableOwl said:


> A long overdue Christmas present to myself just arrived from its tedious transatlantic trip!
> 
> View attachment 63758


Excellent! I bought that but had trouble getting through it (and I taught high school chemistry for three years!) Maybe you will translate it for all of us.


----------



## TheGecko

I haven't made soap since September...always something coming up, but I WILL make soap this weekend!!!  I have two UNOPENED boxes of FOs and a new column mold to try out.  I need to a custom soap with 1920s Barbershop for a customer and figured this would perfect to do a Lollipop Swirls with red, white and blue.  And I have a new Honeysuckle I want to test.  And some Red Palm Oil.  I plan to use one of my 4-cavity Round Molds and plan to try it 25%, 50%, 75% and 100% replacement for my regular Palm Oil.  And future DIL inquired as to the possibility of making soap as wedding favors.  I said sure, but sooner would be better than later so I could work up some samples for her to approve.


----------



## dibbles

TheGecko said:


> And some Red Palm Oil. I plan to use one of my 4-cavity Round Molds and plan to try it 25%, 50%, 75% and 100% replacement for my regular Palm Oil.


If you go back a couple of pages you will see a test I did with red palm. I used 5% in one layer and 2% in another. I think at even 25%, you will have a lot of bleeding/staining. Of course, if you do decide to test at these higher amounts, please post your results!


----------



## KiwiMoose

KiwiMoose said:


> A bunch of firsts today!  First time using vinegar in the lye water, first time using Nag Champa FO (@Misschief - how long ago were we talking about that?  over a year?) and first time using my new 'stone shaped' cavity soap molds.  Hopefully I can get a pic up this arvo of them.


Here they are:


----------



## TheGecko

dibbles said:


> If you go back a couple of pages you will see a test I did with red palm. I used 5% in one layer and 2% in another. I think at even 25%, you will have a lot of bleeding/staining. Of course, if you do decide to test at these higher amounts, please post your results!



It’s only a 12.5 oz batch of oils so I’m not too terribly worried if it doesn’t work out…it’s something on soap bucket list.  If I dislike too much, I have a bunch of empty FO bottles and would happily share with anyone else who wants to try.  I didn’t buy a whole lot, 2-15 fl oz jars; fair trade.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

@violets2217 @Vicki C
I just opened it somewhere in the middle (part II: Basic Chemistry – pun intended???), and got caught in the prose with which he introduces the fundamentals of liquid chemistry. He really does an awesome job of reducing things to the bare minimum, and explaining it in an entertaining way (without compromising correctness). I seriously doubt I could do it any better. He really takes a lot of time to avoid all the errors of pedagogical distance that are ubiquitous in many academic textbooks. C'mon, he describes how he overshot in a titration, and explained what he did to get to the level of precision he aimed for, when things don't go as intended! How awesome is this?

I am just enjoying how he builds a narrative around things (and tbh I'm also skimming over some parts, like the rightfully pedantic but largely repetitive lab instructions for the experiments). Honestly, I'm yet to find anything that is genuinely _new_ to me. But as said, I'm just at chapter 10, and all the exciting soapy things are still to come yet.

ETA: Well, that's not _entirely_ correct. I have learned the reason behind his weird non-standard atom colour scheme, that has baffled me in every of his graphics (some C and H atoms are turquoise, others are white; some O atoms are red, others green). It's actually quite clever! He can encode the polarity of moieties (atoms/atom groups) in a way that is easily visible in colour (turquoise = non-polar/hydrophobic, red/white = polar/hydrophilic), but survives when the graphics are printed B/W (the higher the local contrast, the more polar the molecular regions).


----------



## dibbles

TheGecko said:


> It’s only a 12.5 oz batch of oils so I’m not too terribly worried if it doesn’t work out…it’s something on soap bucket list.  If I dislike too much, I have a bunch of empty FO bottles and would happily share with anyone else who wants to try.  I didn’t buy a whole lot, 2-15 fl oz jars; fair trade.


Please share results! I've been curious about red palm for quite a long time, and now that I finally have some I, for one, would be interested to see what happens at the higher percentage.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

I wonder if it's worthwhile to start a new thread, as a homestead to the various red palm oil soaps out there, their performance, staining issues, and other experiences?


----------



## Vicki C

ResolvableOwl said:


> @violets2217 @Vicki C
> I just opened it somewhere in the middle (part II: Basic Chemistry – pun intended???), and got caught in the prose with which he introduces the fundamentals of liquid chemistry. He really does an awesome job of reducing things to the bare minimum, and explaining it in an entertaining way (without compromising correctness). I seriously doubt I could do it any better. He really takes a lot of time to avoid all the errors of pedagogical distance that are ubiquitous in many academic textbooks. C'mon, he describes how he overshot in a titration, and explained what he did to get to the level of precision he aimed for, when things don't go as intended! How awesome is this?
> 
> I am just enjoying how he builds a narrative around things (and tbh I'm also skimming over some parts, like the rightfully pedantic but largely repetitive lab instructions for the experiments). Honestly, I'm yet to find anything that is genuinely _new_ to me. But as said, I'm just at chapter 10, and all the exciting soapy things are still to come yet.
> 
> ETA: Well, that's not _entirely_ correct. I have learned the reason behind his weird non-standard atom colour scheme, that has baffled me in every of his graphics (some C and H atoms are turquoise, others are white; some O atoms are red, others green). It's actually quite clever! He can encode the polarity of moieties (atoms/atom groups) in a way that is easily visible in colour (turquoise = non-polar/hydrophobic, red/white = polar/hydrophilic), but survives when the graphics are printed B/W (the higher the local contrast, the more polar the molecular regions).


I’m going to give it another try… tbh I didn’t put in a very good effort. Most of my reading these days is recorded books. Would you mind reading it to me?


----------



## ResolvableOwl

With the greatest pleasure! But only if you allow me to clean your oven window .


----------



## violets2217

ResolvableOwl said:


> I wonder if it's worthwhile to start a new thread, as a homestead to the various red palm oil soaps out there, their performance, staining issues, and other experiences?


Yes please! Because I think it is your fault I have 4 16oz jars of red Palm I’m afraid to use! I do have an …. I just have not figured out how to do it yet, because I have no regular Palm and I want to do an ombré just using half colored with red Palm… but at what %!?!? Lol! The math….


----------



## TashaBird

Made my first “shower bombs”. (sort of a soapy thing, has surfactants!) not bad for first try. Hopefully will improve with practice and recipe tweaking. They smell nice, and feel good to use so far. Hoping they harden up quite bit.
@ResolvableOwl I’m so intrigued by this book now! Just put it in my shopping cart.
@KiwiMoose those turned out gorgeous!!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

violets2217 said:


> I want to do an ombré just using half colored with red Palm… but at what %!?!?


My loaf mold holds 30 oz oils = 40 oz. soap.
Here's what I would do:

Make up 2 pitchers of *Basic Trinity of Oils*, 15 oz oils each:
1 - With red palm
1 - With shea butter or lard subbed for the palm in the recipe. This is your White batch.

15 oz oils = 20 oz soap

Layers:
1/3 Red Palm (7 oz.)
Add 1/3 (6.5 oz.) of the White batch to the Red batch and pour
1/3 (6.5) Mixed
Continue adding 1/3 White to all the Red for each layer, reserving* 1/3 of the White batch* for the top.

I hope that makes sense. 

*ETA*: 7 oz. + 6.5 oz. X 5 = 40 oz. soap (approx)


----------



## violets2217

Zany_in_CO said:


> My loaf mold holds 30 oz oils = 40 oz. soap.
> Here's what I would do:
> 
> Make up 2 pitchers of *Basic Trinity of Oils*, 15 oz oils each:
> 1 - With red palm
> 1 - With shea butter or lard subbed for the palm in the recipe. This is your White batch.
> 
> 15 oz oils = 20 oz soap
> 
> Layers:
> 1/3 Red Palm
> Add 1/3 of the White batch to the Red batch and pour
> 1/3 Mixed
> Continue adding 1/3 White to all the Red for each layer, *saving 1/3 of the White batch* for the top.
> 
> I hope that makes sense.


Thanks for the math! Perfect sense!
ETA: thanks for linking the Trinity of Oils! I’ve been wanting to make a vegan soap for a friend and this sounds perfect! Been wanting to try out the GV veg shortening too. I do love getting all my experiments in one batch. Also I’ve been using up some HO Sunflower in place of Olive Oil… my batter is just so much more naturally white….so we see what happens!!!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

@Violet253 
You're welcome! I'm glad it made sense!
To make the Trinity recipe, you can surely sub HO Sunflower for the OO and GV shortening for the palm to make the "White" recipe.
After thinking about it, I think you need a nice strong orange for the "Red" batch: 80% palm + 15% coconut + 5% castor.  .


----------



## Athena2121

I made Lavender and Oatmeal soap. I also made  Vanilla and Oatmeal soap ,but found out that my Vanilla is a fake so I don't know what to do with them .

Also made Lemon Glitter soap for my neice. 
And now cleaning up everything.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

ResolvableOwl said:


> I wonder if it's worthwhile to start a new thread, as a homestead to the various red palm oil soaps out there, their performance, staining issues, and other experiences?








						Collection of Red Palm soaps
					

Everyone feel free to contribute and extend this thread! I'm including some links to the few projects that came to my mind, but this of course is a terribly incomplete list!  Reasons for this thread:  Praise the marvellous colour of red palm oil! Give a clue about dosage to obtain different...




					www.soapmakingforum.com


----------



## Zing

Just finished a batch of lotion bars.  As part of Operation Empty Cupboard, I used up the last of meadowfoam seed oil (*wipes one lone tear from cheek).  Also used mango butter for the first time.  Scented with the last of neroli essential oil and a titch of lemon essential oil.
If I'm ambitious, I'll work on a soap recipe for tomorrow.  Guess I'm committed now!


----------



## KiwiMoose

TashaBird said:


> Made my first “shower bombs”. (sort of a soapy thing, has surfactants!) not bad for first try. Hopefully will improve with practice and recipe tweaking. They smell nice, and feel good to use so far. Hoping they harden up quite bit.
> @ResolvableOwl I’m so intrigued by this book now! Just put it in my shopping cart.
> @KiwiMoose those turned out gorgeous!!


I'm glad I enlarged that pic to see it was corn cobs/lilies  and not what I thought they were


----------



## Vicki C

ResolvableOwl said:


> With the greatest pleasure! But only if you allow me to clean your oven window .


Oh let me think about that for a nanosecond sure!  I can’t even remember what the oven window thing was about…


----------



## Vicki C

violets2217 said:


> Yes please! Because I think it is your fault I have 4 16oz jars of red Palm I’m afraid to use! I do have an …. I just have not figured out how to do it yet, because I have no regular Palm and I want to do an ombré just using half colored with red Palm… but at what %!?!? Lol! The math….


That’s just what I was thinking of! Looking at @dibbles gorgeous soap what if you made two small batches, one with 5% palm, one uncolored, and just winged it, starting with the uncolored and adding the 5%? For that matter you could make a batch at say 7% and gradually add it in to the uncolored… hahttps://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/what-soapy-thing-have-you-done-today.42556/post-926337 I think it would be ok if the uncolored had no palm, just use whatever your usual recipe is.
I just had a thought though - @dibbles when you say 2% and 5% do you mean those percentages of palm or of total oils? I’m assuming it’s total oils.


----------



## dibbles

Vicki C said:


> I just had a thought though - @dibbles when you say 2% and 5% do you mean those percentages of palm or of total oils? I’m assuming it’s total oils.


I had to go look and yes it was 2% and 5% of total oils


----------



## SavonP

KiwiMoose said:


> Here they are:
> View attachment 63770


Very nice. Where did you get those moods?


----------



## TashaBird

KiwiMoose said:


> I'm glad I enlarged that pic to see it was corn cobs/lilies  and not what I thought they were


Omg you’re the second person to think the stink horn flower was a ! 
although, I do like a chuckle!

First shower steamers in the books! This mold makes me chuckle!! Green ones are rosemary and sage EO, and orange ones are rosemary and orange. 

Mixed lye for some soap, but didn’t make it any farther.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

SavonP said:


> Where did you get those moods?


Not @KiwiMoose but I got them from my mother. Lovely person but she did have her "moments".


----------



## SavonP

Zany_in_CO said:


> Not @KiwiMoose but I got them from my mother. Lovely person but she did have her "moments".


 I meant moulds! I’m in bed without glasses on!


----------



## AliOop

Had two friends over today for soap training. The mom did M&P, and the (adult) daughter did CP. They were delighted to accept the box full of soaping utensils that I had picked up last weekend from another local soaper.

During the CP session, I wasn't wearing gloves because I was only supposed to be observing. But I absentmindedly reached over to catch a drip off the spout that was going to hit the floor - and managed to get CP batter right in an existing paper cut on the tip of my index finger. OWWWWW!!!!

The skin had been barely broken earlier (no blood even), but within seconds, the soap batter split it wide open, turned the fissure black, and puffed it up like it was infected. A quick wash in the sink cooled things off, thankfully, but I now have quite a bloody  split on my fingertip. Lesson learned!


----------



## gww

AliOop
If you would have tried to hit that spot on purpose, you probably would have missed.   
Cheers
gww


----------



## LynetteO

Made my 2nd ever batch of soap with lard. Added Neem oil to this one using recipe @AliOop posted here for skin conditions. 

A soap...

I must admit, I wasn’t expecting green when I cut the loaf.


----------



## Zing

AliOop said:


> During the CP session, I wasn't wearing gloves because I was only supposed to be observing. But I absentmindedly reached over to catch a drip off the spout that was going to hit the floor - and managed to get CP batter right in an existing paper cut on the tip of my index finger. OWWWWW!!!!
> 
> The skin had been barely broken earlier (no blood even), but within seconds, the soap batter split it wide open, turned the fissure black, and puffed it up like it was infected. A quick wash in the sink cooled things off, thankfully, but I now have quite a bloody  split on my fingertip. Lesson learned!


You do have a lotion bar handy, though, right?!  Super glue also works.  Yikes-kers!


----------



## KiwiMoose

TashaBird said:


> Omg you’re the second person to think the stink horn flower was a !
> although, I do like a chuckle!
> 
> First shower steamers in the books! This mold makes me chuckle!! Green ones are rosemary and sage EO, and orange ones are rosemary and orange.
> 
> Mixed lye for some soap, but didn’t make it any farther.


Ok - so those are noses right?   

@SavonP I searched them up online recently after someone else on here ( who was it again? - raise your hand please!) posted very similar soap in the same molds.  I have been meaning to get some since about 2 years ago when there was a stone soap challenge, and I finally got round to it.

I'm not moody at all


----------



## Zing

I will attempt to change the conversation away from, um, a certain vegetable (*clutches pearls) -- and share my excitement over a new ingredient.
*Mango butter *-- where have you been all my life?!  I made lotion bars with my fave meadowfoam seed oil (also beeswax, all equal parts).  When applying, it absorbed incredibly fast.  I don't mean to sound gross, but it was like applying healthy skin.  Kinda wanna fill up my tub with it.  Definitely a game changer!


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Sounds like mango butter is now officially ama-_zing?_ IMHO, it is only second to cupuaçu (mango butter is boring to the nose, and can't compete with that heavenly chocolatey smell).


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I had a mini-soapalooza yesterday making test batches with tea (chamomile and rooibos), batches to compare different types of silk (tussah and peace silk) and a batch with filtered and boiled rainwater to complement a batch I made last summer using water from the dehumidifier. I also checked in on archived soaps for scent retention and DOS.  I think I’m ready for a new year of soap making adventures!


----------



## violets2217

LynetteO said:


> I must admit, I wasn’t expecting green when I cut the loaf.


It will lighten up a little through the cure to a more creamy earthy tone. At least mine did. Did you use a FO or EO at all? Lol, I’ve made one batch of neem oil soap and just couldn’t handle the smell. Beautiful soap!!!


----------



## LynetteO

violets2217 said:


> It will lighten up a little through the cure to a more creamy earthy tone. At least mine did. Did you use a FO or EO at all? Lol, I’ve made one batch of neem oil soap and just couldn’t handle the smell. Beautiful soap!!!


No, I left the batch unscented. It’s definitely a “smell” . Had no idea what to blend with to mask & wanted to get he loaf poured due to 8 week cure time. Also didn’t want to exacerbate sensitive skin. Any recommendations? Especially for sensitive skin?


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Mobjack Bay said:


> I had a mini-soapalooza yesterday making test batches with tea (chamomile and rooibos), batches to compare different types of silk (tussah and peace silk) and a batch with filtered and boiled rainwater to complement a batch I made last summer using water from the dehumidifier. I also checked in on archived soaps for scent retention and DOS.  I think I’m ready for a new year of soap making adventures!


These are the soaps made with tea. Rooibos on the left (with hibiscus powder in the upper layer) and chamomile on the right ( with chamomile and calendula powder). The round soap is for comparison. It is uncolored but has some salt added.


----------



## KiwiMoose

LynetteO said:


> No, I left the batch unscented. It’s definitely a “smell” . Had no idea what to blend with to mask & wanted to get he loaf poured due to 8 week cure time. Also didn’t want to exacerbate sensitive skin. Any recommendations? Especially for sensitive skin?


Lemon eucalyptus is not bad - it kinda 'works with it' rather than hiding it.


----------



## LynetteO

@KiwiMoose Thank you!  That is what I thought would be best (work with scent vs hiding it) as well!


----------



## SavonP

Zing said:


> I will attempt to change the conversation away from, um, a certain vegetable (*clutches pearls) -- and share my excitement over a new ingredient.
> *Mango butter *-- where have you been all my life?!  I made lotion bars with my fave meadowfoam seed oil (also beeswax, all equal parts).  When applying, it absorbed incredibly fast.  I don't mean to sound gross, but it was like applying healthy skin.  Kinda wanna fill up my tub with it.  Definitely a game changer!


Yes using it is lovely. Nothing at all like Shea on the skin.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

I have a mild aversion against lemon eucalyptus. It is too “harsh” for my nose (but maybe this is exactly what the neem needs to become a bit more amiable???). From the faux lemon scents, I'd by far prefer lemongrass or lemon tea tree.

Anyway, tangent. I actually wanted to update my soap dough colourant explorations in the orange-yellow corner of the colour circle:


C: pure curcumin (the main colourant in turmeric)
K: turmeric powder
G and L: two light varieties of ochre (clay/natural yellow oxide). They look innocent, but their lather was the most brightly yellow coloured.

Which one might be today's winner? 

Anyway, it'll have to compete against the safflower petal extract, that is currently steeping.


----------



## VikingChick

I made soap today for the first time in MONTHS!! I've gone through a very prolonged (and painful at times) move. I have a new high-travel job which will do one of two things: 1) Exhaust me physically to the point where I don't make much soap anymore (or partake in my other hobby).....or 2) Exhaust me mentally to the point where I need to make soap (or partake in my other hobby), just to keep my sanity. 

I probably wouldn't have soaped yet, as the house is still pretty much a disaster, but a few months ago I sent some soap to my friend several states away who's currently battling cancer. She loved it, and a while back asked me if I had a spearmint eucalyptus soap I could send. I said no, but as soon as I have my stuff I'll make you one! So that's what I did today. It's not fancy but it sure does smell good! As a side bonus, I got my soap stuff semi-organized in a closet in the new place. I'd really gotten out of the groove, though!


----------



## AliOop

LynetteO said:


> No, I left the batch unscented. It’s definitely a “smell” . Had no idea what to blend with to mask & wanted to get he loaf poured due to 8 week cure time. Also didn’t want to exacerbate sensitive skin. Any recommendations? Especially for sensitive skin?


Your green soaps are gorgeous - I've never been so lucky to get that color from mine! I find that vanilla, chocolate, coffee, and musk type scents go well with neem, but Dragon's Blood is my absolute favorite scent in that neem soap recipe. My second favorite is sandalwood vanilla. Thankfully, neither of them irritate my husband's sensitive skin.


----------



## Zing

I made soap today!  Mrs. Zing requested a double batch of lavender.  It's mostly white with a bit of pink.  I measured out all my ingredients and wouldncha know, ran out of the last ingredient I weighed -- coconut oil.  Mrs. Zing to the rescue made a run to the grocery store (I still have a broken foot and our car is a stick shift).

For just a 2 color soap, I made quite a mess and sooo many dirty dishes!  @AliOop and her paper cut would've have gone screaming for the hills!  I kept splattering batter everywhere and my spatulas kept getting gooped up so I kept grabbing another spatula.  Oh, and for some reason, I thought my soup pot had cooled down enough to place upon my scale which is covered by a plastic bag.  Nope!  The plastic bag melted and now I've got _that_ to clean up.

Now I'll be angsty for 24 hours....


----------



## KiwiMoose

Zing said:


> I made soap today!  Mrs. Zing requested a double batch of lavender.  It's mostly white with a bit of pink.  I measured out all my ingredients and wouldncha know, ran out of the last ingredient I weighed -- coconut oil.  Mrs. Zing to the rescue made a run to the grocery store (I still have a broken foot and our car is a stick shift).
> 
> For just a 2 color soap, I made quite a mess and sooo many dirty dishes!  @AliOop and her paper cut would've have gone screaming for the hills!  I kept splattering batter everywhere and my spatulas kept getting gooped up so I kept grabbing another spatula.  Oh, and for some reason, I thought my soup pot had cooled down enough to place upon my scale which is covered by a plastic bag.  Nope!  The plastic bag melted and now I've got _that_ to clean up.
> 
> Now I'll be angsty for 24 hours....


Some days one should just not get out of bed...


----------



## Zing

KiwiMoose said:


> Some days one should just not get out of bed...


It was okay.  Just thankful that it weren't nothing like the Great Red Mica Spill of 2021.


----------



## MellonFriend

KiwiMoose said:


> Here they are:
> View attachment 63770


Holy moley crow those are amazing!  Must. Have. Stone shaped.  Soap mold.


----------



## AliOop

Zing said:


> I made soap today!  Mrs. Zing requested a double batch of lavender.  It's mostly white with a bit of pink.  I measured out all my ingredients and wouldncha know, ran out of the last ingredient I weighed -- coconut oil.  Mrs. Zing to the rescue made a run to the grocery store (I still have a broken foot and our car is a stick shift).
> 
> For just a 2 color soap, I made quite a mess and sooo many dirty dishes!  @AliOop and her paper cut would've have gone screaming for the hills!  I kept splattering batter everywhere and my spatulas kept getting gooped up so I kept grabbing another spatula.  Oh, and for some reason, I thought my soup pot had cooled down enough to place upon my scale which is covered by a plastic bag.  Nope!  The plastic bag melted and now I've got _that_ to clean up.
> 
> Now I'll be angsty for 24 hours....


As a fellow messy soaper, thanks for helping me feel better about myself. An update on the paper cut: it's actually swollen and hot, and still oozing. Such a pain (literally and figuratively).


----------



## LisaBoBisa

LynetteO said:


> Made my 2nd ever batch of soap with lard. Added Neem oil to this one using recipe @AliOop posted here for skin conditions.
> 
> A soap...
> 
> I must admit, I wasn’t expecting green when I cut the loaf.
> View attachment 63793


I love the texture on top! Were you just doing figure 8 swirls?


----------



## Vicki C

AliOop said:


> As a fellow messy soaper, thanks for helping me feel better about myself. An update on the paper cut: it's actually swollen and hot, and still oozing. Such a pain (literally and figuratively).


Ouch. I hate that - fingers have so many nerve endings, don’t they? I suffer from split fingertips in the winter, I use a product called “nuskin” which smells like nail polish and absolutely kills when you put it on but does work. But your finger sounds too tender and infected for that. Hope it feels better.


----------



## LisaBoBisa

@Zing Mango butter really does have a dry skin feel! I wish I didn't have crazy latex allergies; mango butter makes me react, but doesn't make me greasy while doing it  

@LynetteO This sensitive skin-haver thinks you made a great decision to not add fragrance.


----------



## LynetteO

LisaBoBisa said:


> I love the texture on top! Were you just doing figure 8 swirls?


YES. It was cathartic. I could not stop.


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

Wholesale Supplies Plus is having a sale.  I swore I would not buy too many fragrance oils this year.  I have 18 in my cart.   Somebody stop me!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Ugeauxgirl said:


> Wholesale Supplies Plus is having a sale.  I swore I would not buy too many fragrance oils this year.  I have 18 in my cart.   Somebody stop me!


well it's about an hour and a half later and I've only just seen this - you probably have 30 in there by now!


----------



## ResolvableOwl

18 oils per year, you say? That's less than 2 per month. C'mon, nothing to worry about (as long as you stay sober for the rest of the year ).


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

KiwiMoose said:


> well it's about an hour and a half later and I've only just seen this - you probably have 30 in there by now!


Sadly, you are right, but I'm taking some out right now.  Really...


----------



## Zany_in_CO

C


Ugeauxgirl said:


> Somebody stop me!


 HAPPY TO OBLIGE!





As a WSP Silver Member for 10 years while serving wholesale customers, I often got FO Freebies or at a discount. I'm not a fan. Maybe *1 out of 100* was good enough to reorder. *"Blooming Tulips"* is one that sold out every year it was offered as an early spring "limited edition". Something to think about. 

ETA: *EO/FO BLENDS ARE THE EXCEPTION* -- Bladderwrack & Pink are tops but they only come in bulk sizes now.


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

Zany_in_CO said:


> C
> 
> HAPPY TO OBLIGE!
> View attachment 63825
> 
> As a WSP Silver Member for 10 years while serving wholesale customers, I often got FO Freebies or at a discount. I'm not a fan. Maybe *1 out of 100* was good enough to reorder. *"Blooming Tulips"* is one that sold out every year it was offered as an early spring "limited edition". Something to think about.


Thanks for trying .  I have tried a few I hated, and a few that disappeared on me, but I have a few that I love. In my defense, several of the fragrances are reorders of ones I've tried and liked.  I can't resist the lure of a new fragrance though.    Anybody have a favorite pine scent?


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Ugeauxgirl said:


> Anybody have a favorite pine scent?


*Balsam Pine* or Christmas Wreath.


----------



## Zing

Operation Empty Cupboard continues.  I made a batch of lotion bars and finished off the rest of vitamin E oil and a bag of mystery butter, plus beeswax and jojoba oil.  Scented with geranium and lavender essential oils.


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

Zany_in_CO said:


> *Balsam Pine* or Christmas Wreath.


Thanks!

Well imma have to make soap this evening to clear out some space for all the FOs I promised myself I wasn't going to order, but did anyway...


----------



## LynetteO

Ugeauxgirl said:


> Wholesale Supplies Plus is having a sale.  I swore I would not buy too many fragrance oils this year.  I have 18 in my cart.   Somebody stop me!


 I used the google chart for WSP strong & sticks in CP for all my pics!
I managed to get out with a measly 4 bottles. Wishing I’d have kept the 5th in the cart!


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

LynetteO said:


> I used the google chart for WSP strong & sticks in CP for all my pics!
> I managed to get out with a measly 4 bottles. Wishing I’d have kept the 5th in the cart!


FOUR bottles?  You only bought FOUR?  I am in awe of your self control!  Or perhaps I have a problem...


----------



## violets2217

Ugeauxgirl said:


> Wholesale Supplies Plus is having a sale.  I swore I would not buy too many fragrance oils this year.  I have 18 in my cart.   Somebody stop me!


I was just getting ready to post this:


I did not click… just wanted to pass on the info!


----------



## TashaBird

Can;t believe I finally got to make soap today! I thought this was my final iteration of this soap, and that it would be a staple in a “rustic trio” I’ve been working on. But at the last minute I decided to do two different designs. Same soaps, but one is a drop swirl, and the other got some hanger swirl action.
goat milk, honey, shea butter, clays, and AC. I’m excited to cut them tomorrow!



violets2217 said:


> I was just getting ready to post this:
> View attachment 63832
> 
> I did not click… just wanted to pass on the info!


Oh dang! I’ve been meaning to get a big bottle of their Vetyver. I love that one!!!


----------



## jentlesoaps

Vicki C said:


> Excellent! I bought that but had trouble getting through it (and I taught high school chemistry for three years!) Maybe you will translate it for all of us.


I got this one for Christmas as well! LOVING every minute. Kevin Dunn really knows his stuff. 

Of course I am also in the middle of my cosmetic chemistry course Practical Cosmetic Formulating (so much fun!). 

Opening registration for Formula Botanica courses starts tomorrow (so ready!). I am planning on taking the certification in organic anti-ageing skincare. Finished the orientation and am excited to get started.


----------



## AliOop

For the second time in a month, I found my MB lye solution had crystalized at the bottom of the container. Did some thinking, and realized that DUH, we always turn our heat down to 62F for sleeping at night. We've had some rather cold (for us) weather to the point that on some nights/mornings, the heater has kicked on. That means the temp had to dip below 62 to trigger the thermostat.... which would explain why my 50% solution has been precipitating out.

On the one hand, I'm glad to know the issue. On the other hand, I'm not sure how to address this. I could MB at 40% instead of 50% to give myself some temperature leeway. However, I normally soap at 40% lye concentration, so I'd either lose the ability to add more water, or have to soap at a lower lye concentration than I prefer. OR not masterbatch in the winter.  Quite the conundrum.

EDIT: instead of throwing this batch out (like last time), I'm going to set the lye jug on a heating pad turned on the low setting. Hopefully I can warm it up to the point where it will reincorporate.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

*Safflower lake pigment* success!




Left to right: soap dough, bare + with increasing addition of safflower lake (aluminium hydroxide precipitated from safflower petal tea, still wet, was too excited to let it dry first). Rightmost: the curcumin “C” from a few days ago, that had turned into a nice and deep orange in the meantime.

The safflower lake is not quite as brilliant as the curcumin, but still outshines all of the inorganic pigments I've tested. Moreover, it knows to behave much more noble upon tinting (dilution towards white). Curcumin dilutes into a dirty, pale apricot, but the yellow of the safflower is just very gently fading into the colour of the soap itself. Let's see if it stays that way over the days/weeks/… The rest of the lake is currently drying, and I'll give it its chance too, after grinding it into a powder.

I was following this tutorial (Warning: cat jumping around )


----------



## TashaBird

Got them cut! Same soap, one drop swirl and then one I took a hanger tool to.


----------



## ~Dragonfly~

I learned that using my lye water to melt the mostly lard and coconut oil part of my soap does not work well. It was thick even after I added the olive and castor oils. I ended up having to just plop in the two colors, which was not at all what I planned. Then I stuck a chopstick in there and just kind of moved it around because it certainly wasn’t going to make anything worse haha.

I think next time I will add the spirulina to water, then run the water through a coffee filter to see if I can get green that way

It’s not at all what I was going for but still useable as far as I know. I’ll test a small piece in the next couple of days


----------



## ResolvableOwl

@~Dragonfly~
Too bad your oils bugged out. The _heat transfer method_ really can be hit or miss. You have stayed level-headed, and the result is more than acceptable !



~Dragonfly~ said:


> I think next time I will add the spirulina to water, then run the water through a coffee filter to see if I can get green that way


Try it beforehand! For three reasons: 1. spirulina filtrates _painfully slowly_ (at least it did for me), 2. the filtrate is likely not green but _blue_ (phycocyanine), and 3. the phycocyanine decomposes in lye .
I like the speckled look of the green parts a lot, I don't think it has to hide. There are plenty of other natural green colourants for soap to try out if you want to achieve a smooth look.


----------



## TashaBird

AliOop said:


> For the second time in a month, I found my MB lye solution had crystalized at the bottom of the container. Did some thinking, and realized that DUH, we always turn our heat down to 62F for sleeping at night. We've had some rather cold (for us) weather to the point that on some nights/mornings, the heater has kicked on. That means the temp had to dip below 62 to trigger the thermostat.... which would explain why my 50% solution has been precipitating out.
> 
> On the one hand, I'm glad to know the issue. On the other hand, I'm not sure how to address this. I could MB at 40% instead of 50% to give myself some temperature leeway. However, I normally soap at 40% lye concentration, so I'd either lose the ability to add more water, or have to soap at a lower lye concentration than I prefer. OR not masterbatch in the winter.  Quite the conundrum.
> 
> EDIT: instead of throwing this batch out (like last time), I'm going to set the lye jug on a heating pad turned on the low setting. Hopefully I can warm it up to the point where it will reincorporate.


I’m very curious to hear how this goes! I’ve recently had some similar issues with crystallized MB lye. And, I’m trying to figure out if I can do %50.


----------



## Basil

Zany_in_CO said:


> C
> 
> HAPPY TO OBLIGE!
> View attachment 63825
> 
> As a WSP Silver Member for 10 years while serving wholesale customers, I often got FO Freebies or at a discount. I'm not a fan. Maybe *1 out of 100* was good enough to reorder. *"Blooming Tulips"* is one that sold out every year it was offered as an early spring "limited edition". Something to think about.
> 
> ETA: *EO/FO BLENDS ARE THE EXCEPTION* -- Bladderwrack & Pink are tops but they only come in bulk sizes now.


Thanks @Zany_in_CO ! I've seen you mention that before and I was able to order it today with the sale going on. Also, FWIW, I really like Fireside EO/FO by them.
I was using Old West by sage and they're out now and don't know when it'll be back. So I started experimenting with Cowboy Leather and Mysore Sandalwood from OT, adding in the fireside from WSP and it's almost the same. I think I can tweak it to improve, but my friend actually likes it more.


----------



## AliOop

TashaBird said:


> I’m very curious to hear how this goes! I’ve recently had some similar issues with crystallized MB lye. And, I’m trying to figure out if I can do %50.


I'll definitely let you know once I get to it. Work is super busy this week and through the weekend, so soapy things are on the back burner for the time being. If you try it before you hear back from me, please post your results.


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

Funniest soap comment ever- I brought a box of soap for the ladies at the charity where I volunteer.  They went through it oohing and aaahing.  One girl picked up a soap (scented with blue mist by WSP) and said "OMG.  You know what this smells like?  This smells like what Rip (from the TV show Yellowstone) must smell like when he gets out of the shower.  Can I have this one??"


In case you don't watch the show, Rip is a cowboy and is manly even for a cowboy.  It does smell Woody and outdoorsy.


----------



## Martha

Zing said:


> Just finished a batch of lotion bars.  As part of Operation Empty Cupboard, I used up the last of meadowfoam seed oil (*wipes one lone tear from cheek).  Also used mango butter for the first time.  Scented with the last of neroli essential oil and a titch of lemon essential oil.
> If I'm ambitious, I'll work on a soap recipe for tomorrow.  Guess I'm committed now!


I am so taken with your idea of Operation Empty Cupboards, that I’m giving it a bit of a go. Not sure how to use all this couscous I’ve accumulated. Or the rice bran oil! I ordered a jug of it to try it out, only to find I already had a jug of it. It’s making me have to be creative with soap recipes!


----------



## Martha

Zing said:


> I will attempt to change the conversation away from, um, a certain vegetable (*clutches pearls) -- and share my excitement over a new ingredient.
> *Mango butter *-- where have you been all my life?!  I made lotion bars with my fave meadowfoam seed oil (also beeswax, all equal parts).  When applying, it absorbed incredibly fast.  I don't mean to sound gross, but it was like applying healthy skin.  Kinda wanna fill up my tub with it.  Definitely a game changer!


Are you tossing meadowfoam oil out for a newer, younger ingredient?


----------



## Martha

Taught a friend to soap the other day. I had her mix the colors and fragrances and I did the actual soapy part. The first one has a creepy comic-book villain face in the drop swirls, and the Taiwan swirl I’m calling licorice Allsorts meets March of the penguins.

The micas really faded. The green and yellow were absolutely neon to start. Same yellow in the second batch. I added oil I steeped with indigo to pink mica, which I think helped the pink stay vibrant. Holly of Kapia Mera has a video on getting a pretty pink from indigo.


----------



## Zing

Martha said:


> Are you tossing meadowfoam oil out for a newer, younger ingredient?


Meadowfoam seed oil knows its my first love.  And mango butter is _also _a favorite. They're like my children. I loved our first born child so much that I worried what would happen when we were expecting our youngest. Then I discovered that love expanded, not divided. (Clearly I have gone off the rails, but it's exciting that at my late stage in life I find new exquisite oils that I didn't even know were missing from my life.  )

Seriously, though, Operation Empty Cupboard is all about using up what I currently have before obtaining more ingredients.  Having said that, I did today receive my Bramble Berry order and justify it because Mrs. Zing demands a steady inventory of lavender essential oil.  And, you know, to justify the cost of shipping, I had to get more supplies.  And it doesn't help that certain friends here are converting their de-stashing into my re-stashing.  Yeah, you know who you are....


Martha said:


> Taught a friend to soap the other day. I had her mix the colors and fragrances and I did the actual soapy part. The first one has a creepy comic-book villain face in the drop swirls, and the Taiwan swirl I’m calling licorice Allsorts meets March of the penguins.


Really stunning work!  I can't unsee the villainous faces!  Or the penguins!


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

@Zing that justifying the cost of shipping argument will get you in trouble.

@Martha I love the villainous faces .  I bet you couldn't do that again if you tried!


----------



## Martha

Ugeauxgirl said:


> @Martha I love the villainous faces .  I bet you couldn't do that again if you tried!


I could definitely not replicate that. Not that I would want to.  Although on Tree Marie’s FB group someone posted a soap with a face and several other people added to the thread. So I guess it happens fairly often.


----------



## Zing

Martha said:


> I could definitely not replicate that. Not that I would want to.  Although on Tree Marie’s FB group someone posted a soap with a face and several other people added to the thread. So I guess it happens fairly often.


Maybe we need a separate thread for faces, or a monthly challenge.  I saw Jesus in one of @Catscankim 's soaps  12 teaspoons??


----------



## TheGecko

I unpacked soap supplies.  A new column mold and one of those puffer thingies.  A six-pack of squeeze bottles to do something with…I don’t know yet.  And bottles and bottles of FOs…not the little one and two ounces, but larger four and eight ounce bottles.  

I have managed to find alternatives for my RE FOs except for Cantaloupe…hubby’s favorite.  I may just have to suck it up and buy a couple of 16oz bottles to make the shipping worth it.  I still have $20 credit at Elements…figured I would would a few hundred boxes and it would cover the shipping except Element (aka WSP) doesn’t sell them in 100 lots anymore, it’s 50 and then 1200.  I’m not at a point where I can drop that kind of money and/or store that many.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Zing said:


> Maybe we need a separate thread for faces, or a monthly challenge.  I saw Jesus in one of @Catscankim 's soaps  12 teaspoons??


I saw the light in someone else's.


----------



## Basil

Martha said:


> Taught a friend to soap the other day. I had her mix the colors and fragrances and I did the actual soapy part. The first one has a creepy comic-book villain face in the drop swirls, and the Taiwan swirl I’m calling licorice Allsorts meets March of the penguins.
> 
> The micas really faded. The green and yellow were absolutely neon to start. Same yellow in the second batch. I added oil I steeped with indigo to pink mica, which I think helped the pink stay vibrant. Holly of Kapia Mera has a video on getting a pretty pink from indigo.


Those are so cool!


----------



## Martha

Zing said:


> Maybe we need a separate thread for faces, or a monthly challenge.  I saw Jesus in one of @Catscankim 's soaps  12 teaspoons??


Oh wow! That one is good. I will start a face thread to go along with the meat soap thread.





__





						Faces in soap
					

At @Zing ’s suggestion I thought I would start a thread for people to post their soaps that have faces. @Catscankim has a good one...  This drop swirl that I just cut has comic book villain faces.




					www.soapmakingforum.com


----------



## TashaBird

Got hooked by the WSP sale. Really didn’t want to miss that deal on a couple of FO I wanted. I love their Vetyver! Have a daunting pile of dishes to do from my big batch of goat milk and honey soap. But I also have a ton of bath bombs ready to airbrush, which sounds way more fun!


----------



## scmorgans

TashaBird said:


> Got hooked by the WSP sale. Really didn’t want to miss that deal on a couple of FO I wanted. I love their Vetyver! Have a daunting pile of dishes to do from my big batch of goat milk and honey soap. But I also have a ton of bath bombs ready to airbrush, which sounds way more fun!




Airbrushing Bath Bombs??!! Way too cool! I just started (trying) to make them. I've had success but the decorating part is something totally new to me!


----------



## ScentimentallyYours

TashaBird said:


> But I also have a ton of bath bombs ready to airbrush, which sounds way more fun!


Let me second the curiosity about airbrushing bath bombs. How does one do that? What do the results look like?


----------



## maryloucb

Against my better judgement, I agreed to make more thin blue line soap for someone who wants to purchase 30 bars. I'm having such a hard time with the straight lines the way I am currently doing it, so I am going to try it differently this weekend. I'm going to make 3 totally separate batches, one for each line. Then pour the first layer and let it set up before I mix the lye into the oils for the second layer, and then the same for the third layer. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## JuLeeRenee

maryloucb said:


> Against my better judgement, I agreed to make more thin blue line soap for someone who wants to purchase 30 bars. I'm having such a hard time with the straight lines the way I am currently doing it, so I am going to try it differently this weekend. I'm going to make 3 totally separate batches, one for each line. Then pour the first layer and let it set up before I mix the lye into the oils for the second layer, and then the same for the third layer. We'll see how it goes.


That is how I do my layer soaps. It makes it so much easier to make separate little batches.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

I have been stalking Kevin Dunn on YouTube. He's got a fair point about solvents for soap titrations (like to detect excess lye, or SAP determination). They just don't work well in water. I will now redo my MCT titration in alcohol, and be it only to find out if my test soaps are lye-heavy due to inappropriate choice of solvent .


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken

I soaped today for the first time in around 2 months. This is English Rose, especially for my mom and grandma. There's a pink layer on the bottom with an ITP swirl on top.

I just love wet soap tops!


----------



## TheGecko

I forced myself to make soap this evening.  I really didn’t feel like it after I got my soap cart all cleaned up, but I didn’t want another weekend to go by without making soap.

I had four planned, but only got three done and I’m okay with that. 

The first one was a Confetti Soap…I used the soap from the Rainbow Soaps I made last year for one of the Challenges. I kept the calculations simple…I weighed the ‘confetti’ and then subtracted it from my total batch weight and the adjusted via SoapCalc. I added a regular amount of FO since the previous soap was unscented, brought it to emulsion, dumped the confetti in and stirred it. It was looking a little yucky, then I remembered I need to add some TD. Looked much better and I poured it.

Next was a new FO test…Kentucky Bourbon from BB. Typical when I test an new FO, no colorant is added to check any discoloration regardless of what the review says. It smells really nice.

Last was was a couple of new things…first time using a column mold and I decided to try a Lollipop Swirl since I was making my 1920s Barbershop with red, white and blue. It was…interesting. I wasn’t using my Regular recipe as this was a special order for someone who is allergic to Cocoa and Shea Butters and I’m a bit out of practice so my batter was thicker than it probably should have been. I was a little uneven in my pour so I had a little more blue at the end and I was a bit short on batter since I didn’t reach the top. But it should be okay…hopefully.

I have most of the oils prepared for the fourth soap…the Red Palm Oil test. I measured out all the oil/butters except for the Palm Oil. Tomorrow I will melt the Oils/Butters and divide into cups. I will then add the appropriate amount of Palm Oil/Red Palm Oil, followed with Lye Solution, then blend and pour.

I then wash up everything…fairly easy since I clean as I go.  It felt nice.


----------



## gww

The Gecko
Great descriptions, don't blame you if you don't but from the descriptions, I would like to see the end result.  Don't get me wrong, I always have plans to take pictures when I get into my bees but then decide it is too much work after I am in them.  
Cheers
gww


----------



## LynetteO

Zing said:


> Maybe we need a separate thread for faces, or a monthly challenge.  I saw Jesus in one of @Catscankim 's soaps  12 teaspoons??


Oh My Stars  I see the big J too!


----------



## TheGecko

gww said:


> Great descriptions, don't blame you if you don't but from the descriptions, I would like to see the end result.  Don't get me wrong, I always have plans to take pictures when I get into my bees but then decide it is too much work after I am in them.



I have a thread in the Photo area that I will add photos to after I unmold and cut.  And per my usual, I will add similar descriptions and observations in case someone else is interested in trying the same.


----------



## Benjifrazer

This


----------



## ResolvableOwl

My KOH-35 masterbatch was used up. I had made 35.07% last time, so that it's equivalent of 25% NaOH and I can just replace 1 part pure NaOH by 4 parts KOH-35. But I was unhappy with its viscosity. NaOH-50 masterbatch is thick, similar to glycerol, and easy to dose drop by drop; KOH-35 is runny like water.

So today, I've made “KOH-47” instead, that is 46.76% KOH, equivalent to 33.33% NaOH, i. e. a 1:3 ratio to pure NaOH. Just to find out that it is just as runny as the KOH-35. The oily consistency of concentrated NaOH solutions apparently is something peculiar to sodium. (Of course someone had looked at this before.)


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

I messed up a batch of soap this morning.  I needed to go to my office for about 15 minutes (I thought) and got stuck there for 2 hours.  I had already measured my oils so I just quickly put together the rest of the batch as I had to leave at 2.  I've been working on cooking HP a bit less.  

This one isn't zappy, but it seems too oily.  It was weeping oil when I cut it- which I've had happen with CP but never HP.  I don't love the FO either.  If it doesn't look miraculously better in the morning, it may end up in the trash....


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Ugeauxgirl said:


> it may end up in the trash....


----------



## TashaBird

ScentimentallyYours said:


> Let me second the curiosity about airbrushing bath bombs. How does one do that? What do the results look like?


Had company and went crabbing all weekend. Got to airbrushing bath bombs today. I doubt my video will upload, but they performed really great on their tub test! 
These are scented with Maiden Rose from NS and I love it! 
Tomorrow more airbrushing and another attempt at the “shower bomb” recipe I bought. I love the formula! But I hope to get them to hold their shape better. The mix fizzes, foams, and turns into a gel! And it can be used straight on the skin in the shower!! Recipes from Bath Fizz and Foam.


----------



## LynetteO

Not exactly a swirl but the FO is one of my new scents: Satsuma from WSP. At least the bars are  looking.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Can we PLEASE start a global campaign to ban NaOH micro-pearls ONCE AND FOR ALL?


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

The soap was not a flop after all!  It looked perfectly normal this morning.  I sorted and put away my new fragrances from the WSP sale, and received a 5lb shipment of Shea butter.  Scheduled a soaping session with a friend on Friday, but I might have to make some tomorrow too...



ResolvableOwl said:


> Can we PLEASE start a global campaign to ban NaOH micro-pearls ONCE AND FOR ALL?


Sounds like there is a story there- what happened?


----------



## violets2217

Ugeauxgirl said:


> Sounds like there is a story there- what happened?


My guess is the static electricity got to them and they popped like popcorn all over the place!
But I also need to hear this story!!!


----------



## TashaBird

Tub tested. Made the tik toks and posts and what not. Next up is another use of my barely used shrink wrap system got for Christmas. Once I get all the current goodies restocked to my website I can focus on another round of soaps!
Working two jobs part time is more tiring than one job full time. Whew!


----------



## maryloucb

maryloucb said:


> Against my better judgement, I agreed to make more thin blue line soap for someone who wants to purchase 30 bars. I'm having such a hard time with the straight lines the way I am currently doing it, so I am going to try it differently this weekend. I'm going to make 3 totally separate batches, one for each line. Then pour the first layer and let it set up before I mix the lye into the oils for the second layer, and then the same for the third layer. We'll see how it goes.


The evolution of the TBL soap—first one on the left I made one batch and then separated the blue and black. I didn’t add the essential oil until I was ready to pour, but as you can see, the blue layer hadn’t set up enough when I poured the top black layer. 2nd batch I made 3 separate batches and only started mixing the next batch when the first layer became dull and was set up. Oddly, I used the same amount of activated charcoal in the 2nd batch as I did in the first, but it’s not as dark, so 3rd batch I added more charcoal.


----------



## MellonFriend

TashaBird said:


> Tub tested. Made the tik toks and posts and what not. Next up is another use of my barely used shrink wrap system got for Christmas. Once I get all the current goodies restocked to my website I can focus on another round of soaps!
> Working two jobs part time is more tiring than one job full time. Whew!


You mean they-they make rainbows in your tub!?    That's the most beautiful thing I have ever seen.  Ever.


----------



## TashaBird

MellonFriend said:


> You mean they-they make rainbows in your tub!?    That's the most beautiful thing I have ever seen.  Ever.


Rainbows = mood elevating. Lately I’m way into rainbows!!


----------



## ResolvableOwl

violets2217 said:


> My guess is the static electricity got to them and they popped like popcorn all over the place!
> But I also need to hear this story!!!


I am fine, no worries . By hearsay, however, a “good friend of mine” indeed had less-than-ideal experiences with the NaOH micro-pearls. As you know, they love to cuddle with everything plastic in reach, including the thread of the bottle in which the NaOH came. It is a (not entirely implausible) rumor that the lid not even opens any longer without applying unpleasant amounts of force.
What I'm having a hard time to believe, however, is that said person, otherwise not so much known for careless and clumsy handling of dangerous chemicals, managed to spill a heaped teaspoon worth of NaOH pearls all over the working space. If this were a real story, the cleaning up afterwards would have been a real pain!

Why are people so stupid? Why isn't everyone just using masterbatched NaOH solution like I do?


----------



## lianasouza

maryloucb said:


> The evolution of the TBL soap



The second one looks perfect! What does TBL mean?


----------



## ResolvableOwl

_Thin Blue Line™_

@maryloucb Do you add blue colourant to the black parts too?


----------



## Basil

TashaBird said:


> Rainbows = mood elevating. Lately I’m way into rainbows!!


@TashaBird , those are beautiful! I was never into bath bombs but now I can see how fun they are!! I love rainbow stuff. One of my daughters is infatuated with them too!



ResolvableOwl said:


> I am fine, no worries . By hearsay, however, a “good friend of mine” indeed had less-than-ideal experiences with the NaOH micro-pearls. As you know, they love to cuddle with everything plastic in reach, including the thread of the bottle in which the NaOH came. It is a (not entirely implausible) rumor that the lid not even opens any longer without applying unpleasant amounts of force.
> What I'm having a hard time to believe, however, is that said person, otherwise not so much known for careless and clumsy handling of dangerous chemicals, managed to spill a heaped teaspoon worth of NaOH pearls all over the working space. If this were a real story, the cleaning up afterwards would have been a real pain!
> 
> Why are people so stupid? Why isn't everyone just using masterbatched NaOH solution like I do?


Owl, this is interesting. I haven’t master batched because I make a lot of smaller batches using goat milk.. but I’m starting to realize this isn’t very productive as I’m getting requests from some places to wholesale.. I don’t think I’d be able to keep up doing it the way I am.  I’m using 1/2 aloe and 1/2 goat milk now, so I think I could masterbatch the aloe? Adding the goat milk later.. and it’s always frozen as I don’t milk in the winter. But doable, right?


----------



## Zing

I received a large package and stashed a friend's de-stash.  Looking forward to trying new scents and flavors!  My sister also gave me a present of soapy stuff which I put away.  She gave me several single cavity molds, lip balm tubes, etc.  I like the ovals.  The heart shapes, not really my thang but I could make a special batch for her.  Also not sure what to do with the honeycomb/bee molds so have my thinking cap on.  But I was really touched that she gave me such a thoughtful (and enabling) present.

@maryloucb , I'm always impressed with straight layers -- I know they are an effort but really impressive results!  What color is the lather?

@ResolvableOwl , my sympathies to your, um, "friend."


----------



## violets2217

Basil said:


> I’m using 1/2 aloe and 1/2 goat milk now, so I think I could masterbatch the aloe?


I was wondering the same thing and will be following for answers! I searched but didn’t find any pertinent post. I’ve not mastered searching on this forum yet!


----------



## ResolvableOwl

@Basil @violets2217
I too have never heard from masterbatches that are made from anything but water. Maybe for a reason? It sounds likely that the VERY strong alkaline and water-pulling environment in a 50% NaOH solution can, over time, even attack additives that are otherwise rather lye-resistant (like the goodies in aloe vera juice). Even if it “only” precipitates, it'd be annoying enough.
But in the end, there is only one way to find out . Guess why the word “try” is hidden inside “chemistry”!

And those who _know_ in advance which type(s) of soap they want to make from a lye masterbatch, can aim for working strength (e. g. 35% instead of 50%) from the beginning, which saves time, nerves, and a dilution step when actually making the soap.



Zing said:


> Also not sure what to do with the honeycomb/bee molds so have my thinking cap on.


Beeswax-based lotion bars?


----------



## Misschief

ResolvableOwl said:


> I am fine, no worries . By hearsay, however, a “good friend of mine” indeed had less-than-ideal experiences with the NaOH micro-pearls. As you know, they love to cuddle with everything plastic in reach, including the thread of the bottle in which the NaOH came. It is a (not entirely implausible) rumor that the lid not even opens any longer without applying unpleasant amounts of force.
> What I'm having a hard time to believe, however, is that said person, otherwise not so much known for careless and clumsy handling of dangerous chemicals, managed to spill a heaped teaspoon worth of NaOH pearls all over the working space. If this were a real story, the cleaning up afterwards would have been a real pain!
> 
> Why are people so stupid? Why isn't everyone just using masterbatched NaOH solution like I do?


Because some of us don't want to have extra bottles/buckets of anything sitting around in a space that is already too small.


----------



## Basil

violets2217 said:


> I was wondering the same thing and will be following for answers! I searched but didn’t find any pertinent post. I’ve not mastered searching on this forum yet!


I found a thread from 2017 mostly not recommending  master batching straight goat milk, but I think it could be done with 1/2 something else? 1:1? Adding the other 1/2 later? I realize master batching is to save time right? But would also solve the frequent  “bead” explosion ? I didn’t really think I’d be “thinking” about this later….


----------



## Misschief

Zing said:


> Also not sure what to do with the honeycomb/bee molds so have my thinking cap on.



Oatmeal, Milk & Honey soap. That's what I use mine for.


----------



## Marsi

i looked at my latest soap
still happy
(pre-covid cocoa butter, coconut, RBO etc., with a bit of home-grown aloe, local honey and fresh lemon juice - zero SF with no adjustment for the lemon, so it should be just about ... perfect )


----------



## Basil

ResolvableOwl said:


> @Basil @violets2217
> I too have never heard from masterbatches that are made from anything but water. Maybe for a reason? It sounds likely that the VERY strong alkaline and water-pulling environment in a 50% NaOH solution can, over time, even attack additives that are otherwise rather lye-resistant (like the goodies in aloe vera juice). Even if it “only” precipitates, it'd be annoying enough.
> But in the end, there is only one way to find out . Guess why the word “try” is hidden inside “chemistry”!
> 
> And those who _know_ in advance which type(s) of soap they want to make from a lye masterbatch, can aim for working strength (e. g. 35% instead of 50%) from the beginning, which saves time, nerves, and a dilution step when actually making the soap.


Ewwww, geez… I see Pom poms again… I didn’t even think that it couldn’t be aloe.. but that makes sense. I know @zany kept her milk solution in the fridge overnight.. maybe I could do that and call it a day. When one master batches with water, how long does it last? Out of curiosity..
ETA answering myself again.. but then there’s the milk fat clumps .. right? oh my gosh! I can’t stop! Realized “try” and that’s why I have 30+ goats


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Well, water-based masterbatch lasts until it's used up. It is quite usual to make it for months in advance.

Goat milk is mostly water (fine), but also sugars (slowly caramelising in the alkaline), fats (will be fully saponified after some time) and protein (cleaved into an amino acid cocktail that is loosely like soy sauce, and liberates ammonia). I have no idea how long these reactions take, and if the final broth is anywhere similar to fresh goat milk lye.


----------



## maryloucb

lianasouza said:


> The second one looks perfect! What does TBL mean?


Yes, indeed, thin blue line. I'm making these for a police spouse organization. The second one looks a lot more grey in person.



ResolvableOwl said:


> @maryloucb Do you add blue colourant to the black parts too?


No blue in the black. Blue mica for the blue and activated charcoal for the black.



Zing said:


> @maryloucb , I'm always impressed with straight layers -- I know they are an effort but really impressive results!  What color is the lather?


The lather is definitely grey. I love layers, but don't love doing them. They are too fussy for me--I'm more of a freeform kinda gal.


----------



## Megan

Prepped for the first batch of soap I've made in a month! Just a restock of a favorite (Tonka and Vetiver). I'll have time to actually make it today or tomorrow...depending or not on whether the baby lets me get anything done tonight (She's one and having trouble falling asleep at her normal 8/9 pm...hope it's just a phase. Lately she's been up until 11/12    and then I have to go to bed so I can wake up for work at 6 in the morning). 
I also ordered 24 lbs of melt and pour so I'm planning on adding that to my repertoire. I figure, right now while the baby is needing more attention, melt and pour will give me the chance to be creative at a quicker pace than my normal prep for CP. Plus, I can do MP on my kitchen counter while the young ones play in the other room and I can keep an eye on them easier. With CP I'm not willing to do this because the risk of injury is too high in case they decide they want to play with mommy while she's in the middle of something. 
I have a couple of design ideas already planned out for when it gets here! Some of the designs I think my 5 year olds can even help with!


----------



## Basil

ResolvableOwl said:


> Well, water-based masterbatch lasts until it's used up. It is quite usual to make it for months in advance.
> 
> Goat milk is mostly water (fine), but also sugars (slowly caramelising in the alkaline), fats (will be fully saponified after some time) and protein (cleaved into an amino acid cocktail that is loosely like soy sauce, and liberates ammonia). I have no idea how long these reactions take, and if the final broth is anywhere similar to fresh goat milk lye.


I think I’ll make a small batch today and watch what happens. I just had surgery and can’t do too much right now.. so that’ll be interesting to watch . Never made a master batch so have nothing to compare to. I’ll watch it for three days and take pictures of it.


----------



## winusuren

Zing said:


> Unmolded and cut my soap!  I used red palm oil at 5% and think that is strong enough.  My mold is stained yellow and I'm hoping it's temporary.  The patchouli/lemon/lemongrass smells awesome.
> 
> Must. Not. Use. for 6 weeks....  View attachment 43294
> View attachment 43295


Wonderful. Could you please share the eo blend ratio??


----------



## KiwiMoose

maryloucb said:


> The lather is definitely grey. I love layers, but don't love doing them. They are too fussy for me--I'm more of a freeform kinda gal.


I hear ya girlfriend!


----------



## Zing

Megan said:


> Prepped for the first batch of soap I've made in a month! Just a restock of a favorite (Tonka and Vetiver). I'll have time to actually make it today or tomorrow...depending or not on whether the baby lets me get anything done tonight (She's one and having trouble falling asleep at her normal 8/9 pm...hope it's just a phase. Lately she's been up until 11/12    and then I have to go to bed so I can wake up for work at 6 in the morning).
> I also ordered 24 lbs of melt and pour so I'm planning on adding that to my repertoire. I figure, right now while the baby is needing more attention, melt and pour will give me the chance to be creative at a quicker pace than my normal prep for CP. Plus, I can do MP on my kitchen counter while the young ones play in the other room and I can keep an eye on them easier. With CP I'm not willing to do this because the risk of injury is too high in case they decide they want to play with mommy while she's in the middle of something.
> I have a couple of design ideas already planned out for when it gets here! Some of the designs I think my 5 year olds can even help with!


I started doing melt & pour when my boys were babies.  I never did anything super fancy but it was still creative and quick.  I ventured into cold process when they were in late teens.  I _thought _it would be safe.  Our youngest has the grace of a bull in a china shop going 100 mph.  I was like, Dude!  Do ya see the skull and crossbones on this pitcher of lye?!   Do you think it's just a decoration?!  Ah, memories.....

Good luck with the sleep stuff!  I was stunned to realize that Mrs. Zing did not sleep through the night from 1996 to 2001.  Every time I remember that, I could just cry for her.  Can I help it that I'm a sound sleeper?!



winusuren said:


> Wonderful. Could you please share the eo blend ratio??


Wow, you just took me back to January 2020, the dawn of a new year, when we were carefree and hugging and shaking hands and touching our faces and bare-faced and going to restaurants, concerts and museums. 

It was also the time before I regularly consulted Find Free Essential Oil Blends - Essential Oil Calculator for ideas and usage rates.  I would rather you consult that site instead because I undoubtedly made some eo mistakes.  If you haven't visited that site, you can select whatever eo's you want and get blend ideas and usage rates.  Good luck!

Also as a P.S. to my previous post, the red palm oil stains my mold after unmolding and doesn't wash away completely.  However, the stain disappears after my next batch -- and doesn't affect the color of the next batch.


----------



## maryloucb

Ok, this is much more my style. Wild Rose, colored with rose clay and activated charcoal. It’s got wild rose hip infused olive oil and rosewood, geranium, cedarwood, orange and litsea essential oils. It really smells like a bouquet of roses  I did a hanger swirl. It definitely accelerated—I’m thinking it was the geranium.


----------



## TashaBird

Tweaked her shower bomb recipe I bought. This is my second try. Hoping they’re less crumbly. The seaweed powder made such a lovely fizzy foamy gel on the last batch! And love this new Nordic wares cakelette pan! Not sure how I’ll wrap them. Hopefully can shrink wrap… 
And there just has to be a better name than “shower bomb”!!! Maybe shower truffle?


----------



## KiwiMoose

maryloucb said:


> Ok, this is much more my style. Wild Rose, colored with rose clay and activated charcoal. It’s got wild rose hip infused olive oil and rosewood, geranium, cedarwood, orange and litsea essential oils. It really smells like a bouquet of roses  I did a hanger swirl. It definitely accelerated—I’m thinking it was the geranium.


I use a 'cosmetic grade' rose geranium essential oil (i.e.it's like an essential oil but without the essential/aromatherapy properties) and I swear it decelerates trace.


----------



## Vicki C

Basil said:


> @TashaBird I’m using 1/2 aloe and 1/2 goat milk now, so I think I could masterbatch the aloe? Adding the goat milk later.. and it’s always frozen as I don’t milk in the winter. But doable, right?


That’s what @KiwiMoose does I think


----------



## melinda48

ResolvableOwl said:


> I am fine, no worries . By hearsay, however, a “good friend of mine” indeed had less-than-ideal experiences with the NaOH micro-pearls. As you know, they love to cuddle with everything plastic in reach, including the thread of the bottle in which the NaOH came. It is a (not entirely implausible) rumor that the lid not even opens any longer without applying unpleasant amounts of force.
> What I'm having a hard time to believe, however, is that said person, otherwise not so much known for careless and clumsy handling of dangerous chemicals, managed to spill a heaped teaspoon worth of NaOH pearls all over the working space. If this were a real story, the cleaning up afterwards would have been a real pain!
> 
> Why are people so stupid? Why isn't everyone just using masterbatched NaOH solution like I do?
> [/QUOT
> Guess we are all just not quite as smart as you. Wow.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

melinda48 said:


> Guess we are all just not quite as smart as you. Wow.


I'll give you another clue: When I say that I use masterbatch rather than solid NaOH, it is the same level of self-irony like saying “What's with all these power plants? Why don't you just use electricity from the wall plug?”

Spilling NaOH is NOT smart.


----------



## Misschief

TashaBird said:


> Tweaked her shower bomb recipe I bought. This is my second try. Hoping they’re less crumbly. The seaweed powder made such a lovely fizzy foamy gel on the last batch! And love this new Nordic wares cakelette pan! Not sure how I’ll wrap them. Hopefully can shrink wrap…
> And there just has to be a better name than “shower bomb”!!! Maybe shower truffle?


How do you like those, Tasha? I've been looking at the recipe, debating whether or not it's worth it to me to spring for it.


----------



## Vicki C

TashaBird said:


> Tweaked her shower bomb recipe I bought. This is my second try. Hoping they’re less crumbly. The seaweed powder made such a lovely fizzy foamy gel on the last batch! And love this new Nordic wares cakelette pan! Not sure how I’ll wrap them. Hopefully can shrink wrap…
> And there just has to be a better name than “shower bomb”!!! Maybe shower truffle?


So lovely as always… I have been thinking the same thing, I have never made bath bombs, I recently bought the ingredients, and I want to call them something different - bath fizzlies?


----------



## Whillow

I made some skull soaps last night with Trial By Fire since I have  had several people wanting red skull soaps..  I will be testing them before I send them out to make sure they don't make red bubbles; however, I was pleased with the strength of the colour.


----------



## maryloucb

KiwiMoose said:


> I use a 'cosmetic grade' rose geranium essential oil (i.e.it's like an essential oil but without the essential/aromatherapy properties) and I swear it decelerates trace.


Hmmm, I didn't know there was such a thing!


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Recently I've been playing around with EO blends again. May I have found my first “accord”? Peru balsam EO really baffles me. A mere 5% can entirely transform a medicinal, camphorous and coniferous blend. 30% eucalyptus, you say? – disappeared into a indescribable cloud of luxurious fragrance.

I just showered, and used the opportunity to test the blend _in vivo_. That made me so self-confident that, after a minor tweak, I have submitted that blend to EOcalc.com. Let's see if it appears in the next revision of the EOcalc database.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Vicki C said:


> That’s what @KiwiMoose does I think


Nooo - I don't master batch.  I make my aloe up as 'double strength' concentrate and freeze it in 160g baggies.  My full water amount is 320g, so I am then free to add the other 160g as plain water, rice water, milk or whatever I like : )

ETA: @ResolvableOwl - don't hold your breath.  I submitted a blend a year ago and it's still not showing on there.


----------



## AliOop

Vicki C said:


> So lovely as always… I have been thinking the same thing, I have never made bath bombs, I recently bought the ingredients, and I want to call them something different - bath fizzlies?


I've always called them (and seen others call them) shower steamers. But shower fizzies, shower scents, and shower scenters are all good names, too.


----------



## Andy7891

Ordered some "Lots of Lather" base from Brambleberry. I originally thought this was for beginner/first time soapers who wanted things as simple as possible, but I want things as simple as possible too, so I have one less excuse to not soap! And I'm not exactly super experienced either. I have a bit of buyers remorse, seemed like an impulse buy, but I keep having liquids pop up, like whey from making yogurt, or old beet juice, that I want to experiment with in soap, but don't want to go buy a single oil that I need, measure out 3+ oils, etc.



ResolvableOwl said:


> Well, water-based masterbatch lasts until it's used up. It is quite usual to make it for months in advance.


This is good to know. I read once that masterbatched lye-water should be used within a week of making- glad to know it can last more or less indefinitely.


----------



## bookworm

maryloucb said:


> Ok, this is much more my style. Wild Rose, colored with rose clay and activated charcoal. It’s got wild rose hip infused olive oil and rosewood, geranium, cedarwood, orange and litsea essential oils. It really smells like a bouquet of roses  I did a hanger swirl. It definitely accelerated—I’m thinking it was the geranium.


A beautiful soap. Would you be so kind as to share your ratios of the EO used? Thank you so much.

I bought a carton of what I thought was palm oil, it's actually vegetable shortening. The boxes were similar.
Unfortunately in haste melted and decanted into tubs before realising my error. Actually whilst pouring. it was in a semi solid state & I though that it's not the texture of PO & realised my stupid error.

What can I do with it? The ingredient list is so vague. It only says " Vegetable Oils & Fats; Antioxidant (307)"
I've read a few threads here, but still don't feel confident using it.
What is it's purpose in CP soap?
Do I input "crisco" in SoapCalc?
What percentage would be good to use?
Your invaluable advice is as always so much appreciated. (sometimes I think I use all of you as a crutch and would feel so lost otherwise)

Thank you so much.


----------



## Relle

bookworm said:


> I bought a carton of what I thought was palm oil, it's actually vegetable shortening. The boxes were similar.
> Unfortunately in haste melted and decanted into tubs before realising my error. Actually whilst pouring. it was in a semi solid state & I though that it's not the texture of PO & realised my stupid error.
> 
> What can I do with it? The ingredient list is so vague. It only says " Vegetable Oils & Fats; Antioxidant (307)"
> I've read a few threads here, but still don't feel confident using it.
> What is it's purpose in CP soap?
> Do I input "crisco" in SoapCalc?
> What percentage would be good to use?
> Your invaluable advice is as always so much appreciated. (sometimes I think I use all of you as a crutch and would feel so lost otherwise)
> Thank you so much.



Vegetable shortening in Australia is usually copha (which is what is used in chocolate crackles)and is 99% coconut oil. To be sure of what oils are in your product contact the supplier you bought it off and they should be able to tell you what oils are in the mix. I wouldn't put crisco into soapcalc until you know what oils they are, if it is CO just use 25 % of your total oils and put CO into soapcalc.


----------



## Megan

Andy7891 said:


> This is good to know. I read once that masterbatched lye-water should be used within a week of making- glad to know it can last more or less indefinitely.


Be sure to keep in an airtight container and it should last a long time.


----------



## TashaBird

AliOop said:


> I've always called them (and seen others call them) shower steamers. But shower fizzies, shower scents, and shower scenters are all good names, too.


The “shower bomb” recipe I bought from bath fizz and foam is made to be used on the body.

I could only afford a few scents from the big WSP sale, so I tried to shop wisely. I have, and love their Vetyver! So, I looked at their other EO/FO blends, and found ones with a high percent of FO, and good reviews. I am super pleased with the 3 I got!!


----------



## AliOop

TashaBird said:


> The “shower bomb” recipe I bought from bath fizz and foam is made to be used on the body.


I never heard of one to use on the skin. Let me know how well it goes!


----------



## Megan

AliOop said:


> Let me know how well it goes!


I concur. 

I bought the DIY recipe and it stings my skin .


----------



## TashaBird

AliOop said:


> I never heard of one to use on the skin. Letw well it goes!


It’s a way different formula than a shower steamer. Low CA, and seaweed powder that turns into a gel. I love it!



Megan said:


> I concur.
> 
> I bought the DIY recipe and it stings my skin .


I don’t know how the recipes compare. This one stung my skin once, but i was really chapped from the beach, and I didn’t let it foam up in the water first.


----------



## Megan

TashaBird said:


> I don’t know how the recipes compare. This one stung my skin once, but i was really chapped from the beach, and I didn’t let it foam up in the water first.


I was told in their FB group that anything with citric acid in it would do that...(I mean like duh) but also why would you want that? I personally always have little cuts and stuff though from eczema, dry skin, etc. 
I like the idea though. 
Maybe I will try again and let it foam up more before I decide.


----------



## AliOop

My first soapy thing was opening a surprise de-stash package from another SMF member. Whee, it was like Christmas here! This is the second lovely gift from forum members in the past week. THANK YOU to both of you - you know who you are, and your generosity is so appreciated!! 

My second soapy thing was picking up a used KitchenAid mixer for $40.  It's definitely old; it's got the thinner power cord and some dings and scratches. But it still works great and will be awesome for bath bombs and the like. When I arrived to pick it up, the seller had it plugged in for me to test on the front porch. He appeared to be 70+ years old. He looked at me, looked at the mixer, and said in a thick accent, "Eet eez as ode as bote of us." 

Not being sixty yet, I still found him hilarious. I just love spunky older folks! And having survived older brothers, plus a father-in-law (may he rest in peace) who could spot -and would absolutely comment on - as little as a two-pound weight gain, or one pimple, I don't offend easily. But perhaps it is time to rethink the decision to grow out my grays.


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

My friend who was supposed to come over and make soap cancelled- AGAIN.  I made some anyway- a HP scented with black salt and Cypress with coffee grounds, and a FANCY cold process batch scented with Mediterranean Fig.  It has Shea butter and pink kaolin clay and gold mica on the top.  I hope the inside looks as good as the top!


----------



## Heather McClain

I cleaned up the wooden part of my molds and cleaned up the giant mess I made making my challenge soap  it was pretty a pretty epic mess. And washed a LOT of dishes…..


----------



## Vicki C

KiwiMoose said:


> Nooo - I don't master batch.  I make my aloe up as 'double strength' concentrate and freeze it in 160g baggies.  My full water amount is 320g, so I am then free to add the other 160g as plain water, rice water, milk or whatever I like : )
> 
> ETA: @ResolvableOwl - don't hold your breath.  I submitted a blend a year ago and it's still not showing on there.


Ha oh well I knew it was something with concentrated aloe…


----------



## Catscankim

I beveled V-day soap for a customer. That's about as soapy as I have gotten lately. Been so busy at work and house stuff otherwise.

Other than that, I brought in a forest worth of potted plants and watered and mulched in-ground plants in preparation for our cold weather coming this weekend. They are saying it is going to be in the 30's. I'm not sure I have ever seen weather get into the 30s since I moved here 14 years ago, at least maybe not that I cared about now that I have a house with lots of plants LOL. Tomorrow I have to wrap my orange tree and a few others that are in the ground that I am worried about.

I had a hankering for Mexican food, so I ordered door dash and what do you know...they deliver margaritas too LOL. I'm usually a beer girl, but I like a couple of drinks when I go out to eat. So I ordered two, which didn't seem like a bad idea especially since I'll just be enjoying them in sweats from the comfort of my sofa. They are two full 16oz cups LOL. Even the lady who delivered them said she was jealous. I sucked the first one down with dinner, but now have been slowly sipping on the second one for the past two hours. 

I guess tomorrow I will design labels and wrap the soap. I'm pretty much glued to the sofa right now LOL


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

I have a forest in my house too.  I am picking up some camellias at a camellia show tomorrow and DH is not thrilled that I'll be adding to the forest in the house before I get them in the ground.  I promised him they'd be outta here by Monday night


----------



## Misschief

I finally made some soap after work today. It isn't my challenge soap and it isn't the pull-through soap that I've been planning for weeks but it is soap. 

Last week, my husband scoreded some pvc pipe for me, had it cut, and we found some end caps. Seeing that I have big soaping plans this weekend, I decided I'd better get myself out of the rut I've been in. One batch of a Dove copy is in the column mold, scented with Sandalwood and Rose, one of my fave combinations. Pictures to come because right now, it isn't picture worthy. There's just nothing to see but a pvc pipe.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Misschief said:


> Pictures to come because right now, it isn't picture worthy. There's just nothing to see but a pvc pipe.


Move along please - nuthin' to see here...


----------



## TashaBird

Trying to remember it’s only my second time using the NSW system. Blew through my first dozen and was about to lose my mind! It got a little better. I had to adjust my expectations of how smooth they could be. 
Can’t wait to try it with soap tomorrow! I’m betting it’ll be less finicky than these bbs. 
That last pic is about as smooth as I could get them w out blasting g a hole. 
Hoping for a super soapy weekend!


----------



## Misschief

So, this morning I was up relatively early (for a Saturday) and couldn't wait to see how my column mold soap had fared. It had actually pulled away slightly from the sides of the mold... good sign! It came out of the mold cleanly and with zero resistance (didn't line the mold or grease it). I'm a lot more confident now; pull-through soap is on the slate for today! (Colour of the soap is actually between the first and third photo... lighter than the first, a little darker than the third.)


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Not soap but I have had a few requests for my arthritis cream recipe which I posted yesterday. Only 2 members have viewed it so I thought it might be better to post a link here where more members will likely see it.

*MSM/EMU OIL CREAM FOR ARTHRITIS*

I  made this cream for several years for my mom, my DH (may he rest in peace) and for myself when I was first diagnosed with "a bit of" arthritis in my left knee and right shoulder. Mom said it worked better than Blue Emu for her and DH said it worked better than his Arthricream Rub he bought at the grocery store.


----------



## AliOop

Misschief said:


> So, this morning I was up relatively early (for a Saturday) and couldn't wait to see how my column mold soap had fared. It had actually pulled away slightly from the sides of the mold... good sign! It came out of the mold cleanly and with zero resistance (didn't line the mold or grease it). I'm a lot more confident now; pull-through soap is on the slate for today! (Colour of the soap is actually between the first and third photo... lighter than the first, a little darker than the third.)


I’m so glad you are back in the game! I’ve missed seeing your beautiful soaps.


----------



## Misschief

AliOop said:


> I’m so glad you are back in the game! I’ve missed seeing your beautiful soaps.


Awww.... thank you for that. I managed to get another two soaps made today and it feels pretty darned good!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Cut my new Wild Iris and White Tea Soap - love White Tea FO, just put it with anything and it always makes a great blend.


----------



## violets2217

Misschief said:


> It came out of the mold cleanly and with zero resistance (didn't line the mold or grease it)


I find the more I use the PVC mold the easier it is to get soap out. I also just rinse them out without any extra soap and get all the chunky soap off and let them air dry... so it's kinda like they are pre-greased! My PVC column molds which I LOVE are one of the reasons I want to try and make some loaf molds out of the HDPE sheets. No lining is pretting awesome, but they also seem to insulate pretty well and easily fully gel a soap!


----------



## Misschief

violets2217 said:


> I find the more I use the PVC mold the easier it is to get soap out. I also just rinse them out without any extra soap and get all the chunky soap off and let them air dry... so it's kinda like they are pre-greased! My PVC column molds which I LOVE are one of the reasons I want to try and make some loaf molds out of the HDPE sheets. No lining is pretting awesome, but they also seem to insulate pretty well and easily fully gel a soap!


I appreciate reading this. I now have 4 of the PVC molds, thanks to my husband.


----------



## TashaBird

I was so excited to get my soaps out of their cure, give them a trim and a steam, and get them ready to package. I didn’t make a lot of valentines soaps. The ash was so thick I steamed, I planed, and eventually had to rinse them. Then the soap dough embeds started to ”run” or bleed. I thought I only slightly increased my colorants on that batch of soap dough. Then as I rinsed them and set them to dry the whole row dominoes over and they all smeared THREE times! Had to start the whole process over. Finally finished and walked away. I cried. Switched gears and worked on some bath bombs. Hoping as they dry they become magically better somehow. Weird though because they lather fine! No colored lather at all. *sigh*


----------



## bookworm

Relle said:


> Vegetable shortening in Australia is usually copha (which is what is used in chocolate crackles)and is 99% coconut oil. To be sure of what oils are in your product contact the supplier you bought it off and they should be able to tell you what oils are in the mix. I wouldn't put crisco into soapcalc until you know what oils they are, if it is CO just use 25 % of your total oils and put CO into soapcalc.


Thank you for your kind response. 
I actually bought Vikor vegetable shortening. MOI International - Vikor Vegetable Frying Shortening

The PO from this same brand is called Vikor S
.

I'd be really grateful for any assistance.

I will contact the supplier for an ingredient list & hope they can assist.

Kind regards


----------



## ResolvableOwl

@bookworm
OK, there is definitely some sort of palm oil in there! RSPO is palm specific (either palm oil or PKO, but from your descriptions and the label, it is safe to assume that it's really palm oil).

The consistency/melting point of palm oil depends on certain heat treatements (fractionation) – certain parts of the mixture of substances that palm oil naturally is, have been removed and/or enriched. “No-stir” palm oil, palmolein and -stearin. This mostly changes the melting point, consistency, and the tendency of the oil to solidify at a certain temperature.
Good news for soapmakers: the fractionation does not substantially change the saponification value. Bad news: it _does_ change how much “hardness” the oil lends to the final soap.

Per MOI VIKOR VEGETABLE SHORTENING 15KG it has 53.7% saturated FAs, which is absolutely in line with typical values for palm oil (SMFriend lists 50%).
As long as it isn't stubborn (solidifying too quickly in oil blends), I'd say you're safe. It might well be the case that this is “mid-fraction” palm oil which is even easier to work with than palm oil in its natural composition.
Maybe make a small test batch (at the minimum superfat level you're comfortable working with)?


----------



## Trinbago27

Misschief said:


> I appreciate reading this. I now have 4 of the PVC molds, thanks to my husband.


So glad to see this post!  Just yesterday I bought some pieces of pvc so I can make my round soaps, but I thought I had to line them. So you’re saying I don’t have to! Yay!

Also, I usually make 1-2 lb batches, and today I am attempting a 5lb batch! I plan to get 3 different soaps from this batch… I even enlisted my nephew to help with running up and down the stairs and clean up… wish me luck!


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

Misschief said:


> I appreciate reading this. I now have 4 of the PVC molds, thanks to my husband.


What size PVC are y'all using for this?  I went to the hardware store (because I NEED another mold ) and they all looked either too big or too small...


----------



## Trinbago27

So my big batch today is not using the pvc as I need to ease into that…

but I bought 3in diameter at Home Depot. It only came in 2 ft lengths but they will cut it as you like.


----------



## violets2217

Ugeauxgirl said:


> What size PVC are y'all using for this?  I went to the hardware store (because I NEED another mold ) and they all looked either too big or too small...


I have all the sizes! Lol! But my pull through soaps are a 3” diameter. I got 2 @ 2 foot length and cut it into 4 12” lengths.










						Charlotte Pipe 3 in. x 2 ft. PVC DWV Sch. 40 Pipe PVC 07300  0200HA
					

PVC Sch. 40 Pipe is dual marked and can be used in DWV and pressure applications. PVC Sch. 40 is highly durable, with high tensile and impact strength. It is easy to install and has better sound deadening



					www.homedepot.com
				




I seal the base with a rubber gasket cap:









						Fernco 3 in. PVC DWV Flexible Cap PQC-103 - The Home Depot
					

Cap a pipe end, cleanout or open test pipe in a DWV system with this Fernco 3 in. PVC DWV Flexible Cap. A convex face design helps ensure that this flexible PVC cap will withstand high levels of pressure



					www.homedepot.com
				




They sit level and never leak!


----------



## Trinbago27

I had a dilemma yesterday… because I do not make big batches, buying 24” of pipe was a waste.  I like to stick to making 6 soaps at a time. So I bought these pvc couplers that were about 4” tall.  Problem is there is no cap that can fit them because they are slightly bigger than a 3” pipe. I figured I can use freezer paper and plastic wrap at the end? Any thoughts?


----------



## violets2217

Trinbago27 said:


> I had a dilemma yesterday… because I do not make big batches, buying 24” of pipe was a waste.  I like to stick to making 6 soaps at a time. So I bought these pvc couplers that were about 4” tall.  Problem is there is no cap that can fit them because they are slightly bigger than a 3” pipe. I figured I can use freezer paper and plastic wrap at the end? Any thoughts?


Hmmm…. When I used a Pringle can. I tightly stretched and taped plastic wrap around the bottom. It sealed somewhat well, unless the batter was really thin. But still minimal leakage. I’d think the plastic wrap would seal a little better, kinda form to the pipe. And use the freezer paper as a second back up layer?


----------



## Misschief

Ugeauxgirl said:


> What size PVC are y'all using for this?  I went to the hardware store (because I NEED another mold ) and they all looked either too big or too small...


Mine are 3".



violets2217 said:


> I seal the base with a rubber gasket cap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fernco 3 in. PVC DWV Flexible Cap PQC-103 - The Home Depot
> 
> 
> Cap a pipe end, cleanout or open test pipe in a DWV system with this Fernco 3 in. PVC DWV Flexible Cap. A convex face design helps ensure that this flexible PVC cap will withstand high levels of pressure
> 
> 
> 
> www.homedepot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They sit level and never leak!



I like this idea better than the end caps I got. They're a pain to remove. Are they fairly easy to remove?

And on that note, I unmolded my pull-through soap today. I am SO happy. I'm calling this one Hippy Chick. It's scented with sweet orange, lavender, and lemongrass. The recipe is @Zany_in_CO's No Slime Castile recipe.


----------



## Trinbago27

violets2217 said:


> Hmmm…. When I used a Pringle can. I tightly stretched and taped plastic wrap around the bottom. It sealed somewhat well, unless the batter was really thin. But still minimal leakage. I’d think the plastic wrap would seal a little better, kinda form to the pipe. And use the freezer paper as a second back up layer?


When I use a Pringle can  I have to line with freezer paper because the soap reacts with the can lining. Unless I can just greasy it…,


----------



## Misschief

Trinbago27 said:


> So glad to see this post!  Just yesterday I bought some pieces of pvc so I can make my round soaps, but I thought I had to line them. So you’re saying I don’t have to! Yay!



Nope, with a little convincing (and I do mean a little), they slid right out.


----------



## violets2217

Misschief said:


> I like this idea better than the end caps I got. They're a pain to remove. Are they fairly easy to remove?


Yep! Just loosen the screw on the metal band enough to pull rubber cap off. Also a little bit of advice… when putting metal band in place DO NOT USE FINGER TIPS TO PUSH IN PLACE… the metal bands are kinda sharp and I’ve cut my finger tips a couple times before learning my lessen and loosening the screw quite a bit to easily put in place.


----------



## Misschief

violets2217 said:


> Yep! Just loosen the screw on the metal band enough to pull rubber cap off. Also a little bit of advice… when putting metal band in place DO NOT USE FINGER TIPS TO PUSH IN PLACE… the metal bands are kinda sharp and I’ve cut my finger tips a couple times before learning my lessen and loosening the screw quite a bit to easily put in place.



Duly noted!


----------



## violets2217

Trinbago27 said:


> When I use a Pringle can  I have to line with freezer paper because the soap reacts with the can lining. Unless I can just greasy it…,


I always lined Pringle cans as well… I meant  sealing the bottom because I cut the bottom of the can off so I could easily remove soap and reuse the Pringle can.


----------



## Zing

Misschief said:


> And on that note, I unmolded my pull-through soap today. I am SO happy. I'm calling this one Hippy Chick. It's scented with sweet orange, lavender, and lemongrass. The recipe is @Zany_in_CO's No Slime Castile recipe.
> 
> View attachment 64086


Truly impressive!  Wow! Love the colors and I bet it smells awesome!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Misschief said:


> I unmolded my pull-through soap today. .. The recipe is @Zany_in_CO's No Slime Castile recipe.



AWESOME! Good to know. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Misschief

Zing said:


> Truly impressive!  Wow! Love the colors and I bet it smells awesome!



It does smell good... the lemongrass is definitely overpowering the others without being completely overpowering. (does that make sense?)


----------



## KiwiMoose

Misschief said:


> Mine are 3".
> 
> 
> 
> I like this idea better than the end caps I got. They're a pain to remove. Are they fairly easy to remove?
> 
> And on that note, I unmolded my pull-through soap today. I am SO happy. I'm calling this one Hippy Chick. It's scented with sweet orange, lavender, and lemongrass. The recipe is @Zany_in_CO's No Slime Castile recipe.
> 
> View attachment 64086


OMG i LOVE this one @Misschief !


----------



## Misschief

KiwiMoose said:


> OMG i LOVE this one @Misschief !


Thanks, @KiwiMoose. Now, I wonder if I'll be able to recreate the success of my first attempt.


----------



## LynetteO

Tried my very 1st black & white soap. For black I used a bit of activated charcoal (holy moly that stuff gets EVERYWHERE) with a bit of caramel coloring. Thanks @ResolvableOwl for that tip. White was just a bit of TD. I meant to add winter white mica & plum forgot I had it. For pattern, I did an ITPS. I put the loaf to bed on a heating pad for an hour. Hope it looks okay tomorrow. 
Bet I get some glycerin rivers. Now the wait. I hate the wait.


----------



## Zing

Just cleaned up a soapy session.  Inspired by @Ford and @KiwiMoose , it's layered with a solid and an ITP swirl.  It was actually 2 soaping sessions, 1 for each layer.  I used a favorite color scheme I haven't used in awhile, blue and brown.  Scented with cedarwood and bergamot.  Also, I used clay for the first time.  I tried dissolving kaolin in my lye liquid but still ended up with a sludge left over.  I had wanted to do multiple loaves but decided to keep it simple with one since I haven't worked with clay before.  Fingers crossed.  I'm with ya, @LynetteO on the waiting!!

I am always forgetting to do a hack!  I could save one measuring cup by pouring one oil into my mixing bowl!!

Now I have to label and wrap up a loaf of soap for my brother.  We celebrate our birthday tonight.


----------



## Misschief

Zing said:


> Just cleaned up a soapy session.  Inspired by @Ford and @KiwiMoose , it's layered with a solid and an ITP swirl.  It was actually 2 soaping sessions, 1 for each layer.  I used a favorite color scheme I haven't used in awhile, blue and brown.  Scented with cedarwood and bergamot.  Also, I used clay for the first time.  I tried dissolving kaolin in my lye liquid but still ended up with a sludge left over.  I had wanted to do multiple loaves but decided to keep it simple with one since I haven't worked with clay before.  Fingers crossed.  I'm with ya, @LynetteO on the waiting!!
> 
> I am always forgetting to do a hack!  I could save one measuring cup by pouring one oil into my mixing bowl!!
> 
> Now I have to label and wrap up a loaf of soap for my brother.  We celebrate our birthday tonight.



Too funny... I did a clay soap today as well. Mine is Loads of Clay, from Humblebee & Me. I usually make it in a loaf mold but this time I did it in a PVC pipe. It's scented with Nag Champa.  I add the clay to my oils rather than the lye and make sure to pour at light trace.









						Lots & Lots of Clay Soap - Humblebee & Me
					

I adore clay in my soap, so I thought I’d try a bar with lots of the stuff. The general rule of thumb I’ve been following is one tablespoon per 500g/pound of oils so I decided to take that up … Continue reading →




					www.humblebeeandme.com


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Zing said:


> We celebrate our birthday tonight.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Zing said:


> I am always forgetting to do a hack!  I could save one measuring cup by pouring one oil into my mixing bowl!!
> 
> Now I have to label and wrap up a loaf of soap for my brother.  We celebrate our birthday tonight.


You mean you don't put them all in the one container?  I measure all my hard oils into a pot to melt.  And all the liquid ones I measure into one container to add once the others are melted.

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## AliOop

Zing said:


> Also, I used clay for the first time.  I tried dissolving kaolin in my lye liquid but still ended up with a sludge left over.
> 
> We celebrate our birthday tonight.


Happy birthday! Are you a twin?? 

So, clay doesn't dissolve. You can hydrate it with liquid, or whizz it into your oils, but in the end, you have to mix it well into your soap batter.


----------



## Trinbago27

Happy birthday Zing!

soni completed my first 5 lb batch…whew! I’m exhausted 
I put them all to bed


----------



## Zing

KiwiMoose said:


> You mean you don't put them all in the one container?  I measure all my hard oils into a pot to melt.  And all the liquid ones I measure into one container to add once the others are melted.
> 
> Happy Birthday!!!!


Thank you!  And we can't all be like the talented @KiwiMoose .  I do weight out all my solids into one container because it's easy to take out a gram or two if I put in too much.  However, I measure my liquids into separate measuring cups.  Even separately, I often over-pour.  I know several members here measure liquids all together and I just don't trust myself!


AliOop said:


> Happy birthday! Are you a twin??
> 
> So, clay doesn't dissolve. You can hydrate it with liquid, or whizz it into your oils, but in the end, you have to mix it well into your soap batter.


Good to know about clay not dissolving.  I'm thinking next time to add it to oils.  I put it in the lye liquid but stirring was difficult and I was a-feared of the lye splashing out.

Yes, I'm a twin.  In high school, kids decided to call the both of us "Zing" because they couldn't/didn't want to tell us apart.


----------



## LynetteO

@Zing Happy Birthday!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Zing said:


> I'm thinking next time to add it to oils.


Good thinking!   Add it to your warmed oils. SB for one full minute before adding lye, while stirring.


----------



## AliOop

Zany_in_CO said:


> Good thinking!   Add it to your warmed oils. SB for one full minute before adding lye, while stirring.


That works! Another good option is to mix it with your EOs/FOs. Some folks swear it helps the scent stick better. Mostly I do it that way so I have one less thing to wash. I put the clay in a repurposed glass jar, then put it on the tared-out scale, and measure in my fragrance. Stir it up a bit and let it sit till I'm ready to add it to the batter.


----------



## LynetteO

AliOop said:


> Another good option is to mix it with your EOs/FOs. Some folks swear it helps the scent stick better…. Stir it up a bit and let it sit till I'm ready to add it to the batter.


I do the same. Measure my scent out in small glass container the night or day before I plan to soap. I add 1tsp kaolin clay PPO.


----------



## AliOop

Rendered almost a gallon of saved cooking fats, probably 70% tallow and 30% lard. Made a beautiful creamy white, odor free blend that is perfect for our home use. Then I made two loaves of charcoal soap for a friend; her husband has been using some that I made previously, and he wants more. Used the EO blend from Post #5 in this thread -smells great! It was super slow to trace, which I attribute to the grapefruit EO. It was only a 1500g batch, and I had to SB for almost a whole minute straight.


----------



## Trinbago27

AliOop said:


> Rendered almost a gallon of saved cooking fats, probably 70% tallow and 30% lard. Made a beautiful creamy white, odor free blend that is perfect for our home use. Then I made two loaves of charcoal soap for a friend; her husband has been using some that I made previously, and he wants more. Used the EO blend from Post #5 in this thread -smells great! It was super slow to trace, which I attribute to the grapefruit EO. It was only a 1500g batch, and I had to SB for almost a whole minute straight.


Beautiful…


----------



## TheGecko

I washed my soaps...had some soda ash.  Did my Red Palm Oil test...we'll see how they look after work.  At the time of the pour, there was just a slighter variation between 25%, 50%, 75% and 100%.  Which would be correct since my Palm Oil is only 20% to begin with.  I did so enjoy weighing out 0.11oz.


----------



## LynetteO

LynetteO said:


> Tried my very 1st black & white soap…For pattern, I did an ITPS.


Here’s the what they look like today. Clearly should’ve used some winter white mica in addition to TD. Still like em’ tho!


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Such … beautiful … glycerin rivers


----------



## LynetteO

ResolvableOwl said:


> Such … beautiful … glycerin rivers


A “broken” 30 year old heating pad underneath my loaf molds help to “create” rivers nearly every time.  Which I figured out by accident trying to force gel as a newbie thinking my other loaves hadn’t been. Turns out they all had been going thru full gel without any additional heat needed.


----------



## Heather McClain

I made some cool rainbow cloud bath bombs this evening and couldn’t stand not to test one even though they weren’t dry…..then the soapmaker in me just had to swirl the colors


----------



## TashaBird

Heather McClain said:


> I made some cool rainbow cloud bath bombs this evening and couldn’t stand not to test one even though they weren’t dry…..then the soapmaker in me just had to swirl the colors
> View attachment 64144
> View attachment 64145


You didn’t take a bath?!


----------



## MellonFriend

So I have a question about these amazing rainbow bath bombs:  What happens to the color of your water after it's been in there.?  Does it get all brown from all the colors mixing?


----------



## Heather McClain

TashaBird said:


> You didn’t take a bath?!


 I tested that one in the sink 



MellonFriend said:


> So I have a question about these amazing rainbow bath bombs:  What happens to the color of your water after it's been in there.?  Does it get all brown from all the colors mixing?


 Well the water in the sink was pretty dark. I’m going to do a full tub test tomorrow and see what happens. Hoping for a dark purplish color and not gross brown.


----------



## lianasouza

ResolvableOwl said:


> The consistency/melting point of palm oil depends on certain heat treatements (fractionation) – certain parts of the mixture of substances that palm oil naturally is, have been removed and/or enriched. “No-stir” palm oil, palmolein and -stearin. This mostly changes the melting point, consistency, and the tendency of the oil to solidify at a certain temperature.
> Good news for soapmakers: the fractionation does not substantially change the saponification value. Bad news: it _does_ change how much “hardness” the oil lends to the final soap.



I knew it was too good to be true! Does any calculator have both regular and no-stir palm so we can calculate the difference in hardness?


----------



## ResolvableOwl

AFAIK the no-stir palm oils from soapmaking suppliers (like BB, WSP etc.) are specifically processed in a way that ensures that the fatty acid profile (hardness number) and SAP are close to natural palm oil. They take out the highest (stearin) and lowest melting (olein) fractions, so that in the end, soap has the same net FA profile, but a narrower melting range. So there is no difference between regular and no-stir palm in calculators. (However, some do list said stearin and olein fractions as separate oils.)

Not sure with sources that don't care about FA profiles, though. I have played around with “vegetable shortening” from 90+% of an unknown palm fraction, and was hugely disappointed by it (soft soaps, sometimes even zappy).


----------



## LynetteO

I attempted my 1st embed soap & it didn’t turn out anything as planned. That NEVER happens to anyone else, right?!   I don’t know if the embed had holes in it & that’s why butterfly  on top left looks “off”. The colors that I chose for an ITPS were not the best either. Oh well. Purple still my fave color. Scented with WSP “Persephone’s Kiss”. The smell OOB not the same as fresh bar. Maybe cured bar goes back to bottle smell?


----------



## TheMightySueBaca

LynetteO said:


> I attempted my 1st embed soap & it didn’t turn out anything as planned. That NEVER happens to anyone else, right?!   I don’t know if the embed had holes in it & that’s why butterfly  on top left looks “off”. The colors that I chose for an ITPS were not the best either. Oh well. Purple still my fave color. Scented with WSP “Persephone’s Kiss”. The smell OOB not the same as fresh bar. Maybe cured bar goes back to bottle smell?
> 
> View attachment 64154


I think he's cute.


----------



## scentseeker

Unmolded frozen oval bars.  Love the soap, but a major PITA to unmold.  I also prepared labels for two orders to ship, ordered from Sweetcakes, and started dreaming of a few new scents for "March Madness".  Not basketball related scents, just a catchy tag line for website menu.  Looks like I need to put info under my photo, too.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

TheMightySueBaca said:


> I think he's cute.






Please read:
*ADVICE TO BEGINNERS*


----------



## ~Dragonfly~

Today I realized a huge! error in my last soap. From what I found, I could use around 20% of total oils for my indigo infused olive oil. The problem is, I split the batch into 4 colors, and should have used 20% of the total oils for that color, not the total oils in the whole batch. Now I have the pleasure of blue bubbles haha


----------



## Vicki C

KiwiMoose said:


> Cut my new Wild Iris and White Tea Soap - love White Tea FO, just put it with anything and it always makes a great blend.
> View attachment 64069


You are the OPW queen!


----------



## AliOop

I made a batch of @earlene's dual-lye Mechanic's Soap, subbing in sorbitol instead of honey - because I was too lazy to walk down the hall to get honey out of the pantry, when sorbitol was right there in the soap room.

Since I don't have Crisco, I also used my "custom blend of recaptured oils"  - aka my cleaned roasting oils, about 70% tallow, 30% lard. Yes, we eat a lot of bacon, steak, and ribs, what can I say?

With a little yellow mica, and a refreshing EO blend of lavender, chamomile, and pine (thank you @cmzaha for this combo), they look cute and smell fantastic. These will be a gift for our mechanic, who is such a treasure. My husband recently found out that this wonderful man has terrible reactions to all detergents and strong fragrances, so we are hoping these will work for him.


----------



## LynetteO

I’ve always loved  all things paper. Quilling, decoupage, scrapbooking, card making etc. I recently bought a soap stamp from local  supply shop. Last night I had soooo much fun stamping soap!!! ANY excuse to fondle my soap.  It was a hard decision but the hearts in the stamp won me over. I also fall easily for items with  &  (Hearts &/or Stars). Excuse the cut on the bar, attempted a free hand cut & well, it didn’t work out.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

I attempted something similar to unmoulding to a dual-lye bar soap (8% KOH, 92% NaOH). Poured at thick trace, it had got a thorough CPOP treatment + an extra day of waiting, but it's been still soft and sticky as of now.
Not an overly exotic recipe, hence I really blame the KOH – not by chance, knowing enough of liquid soap to actually be not surprised at all. On the other hand, I've had dual-lye soaps that hardened up very nicely over the weeks of cure.
I'm inclined to formulate a rule of the form: *Increase setting time in the mould by 3–6 hours for each % of KOH in dual-lye soap*.

Dual-lyears: Have you noticed an effect of KOH on solidification speed?



LynetteO said:


> items with  &


or𝄞 and 𝄢 depending on the conditioning of your Freudian subconsciousness.


----------



## Kari Howie

After 1-1/2 years of not making soap for a variety of reasons, I feel like a beginner soap maker all over again. Intimidated as I was, I was nonetheless happy with the results of my rebatched soap of old end pieces and aloe juice. Now it’s on to a really simple soap recipe.


----------



## ScentimentallyYours

LynetteO said:


> I attempted my 1st embed soap & it didn’t turn out anything as planned. That NEVER happens to anyone else, right?!   I don’t know if the embed had holes in it & that’s why butterfly  on top left looks “off”. The colors that I chose for an ITPS were not the best either. Oh well. Purple still my fave color. Scented with WSP “Persephone’s Kiss”. The smell OOB not the same as fresh bar. Maybe cured bar goes back to bottle smell?
> 
> View attachment 64154


I wish you would figure out how you got those spots on that butterfly. It’s a wonderful design element! Just imagine if we could put those spots any place we wanted in a soap. Plus they would be perfect for moth designs.


----------



## KiwiMoose

ResolvableOwl said:


> I attempted something similar to unmoulding to a dual-lye bar soap (8% KOH, 92% NaOH). Poured at thick trace, it had got a thorough CPOP treatment + an extra day of waiting, but it's been still soft and sticky as of now.
> Not an overly exotic recipe, hence I really blame the KOH – not by chance, knowing enough of liquid soap to actually be not surprised at all. On the other hand, I've had dual-lye soaps that hardened up very nicely over the weeks of cure.
> I'm inclined to formulate a rule of the form: *Increase setting time in the mould by 3–6 hours for each % of KOH in dual-lye soap*.
> 
> Dual-lyears: Have you noticed an effect of KOH on solidification speed?
> 
> 
> or𝄞 and 𝄢 depending on the conditioning of your Freudian subconsciousness.


I recently made a dual lye soap ( only coz i ran out of NaoH) and i didn't notice it taking any longer to harden.  Mind you - we're not talking much KoH.  163g NaoH to 30g KoH when the recipe called for 185g NaoH. 
What I have noticed is how wonderfully creamy the lather is!  However this could be for several reasons - I used coconut cream in the recipe ( which I often do and have not noticed this much creaminess before), I used a lesser superfat than usual, I used more RBO and less OO than usual, and I used the KoH.  Possibly all of these contributed to the creamier, denser lather and now I will never know which.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Good to know! In fact you have used quite a lot more KOH than I did (12mol% of hydroxide, 15% by mass).
Maybe I should refine my hypothesis to *Increase setting time in the mould by 3–6 hours for each recipe modification*. 

I'm also after finding out what magic dual-lye does to soap, how much is quite right and how much is too much. The lovely lather of KOH seems a real thing. Maybe to switch to dual-lye masterbatch some time?

(And plz, stop teasing me by using a lowercase o for the Oxygen part in the formulas NaOH and KOH)


----------



## Catscankim

Omg what did i just get myself into lol. Took a little hiatus from actually making soap…just too many things going on. Just now i accepted an invite to do a vendor event 4-8pm sat Feb 12th. My first one….super stoked, yet super nervous at the same time.

I surely have enough unwrapped and unlabeled soap to unload Lol. So guess what i am doing for the next week and a half lol.


----------



## maryloucb

bookworm said:


> A beautiful soap. Would you be so kind as to share your ratios of the EO used? Thank you so much.


Sorry, just seeing this! I used 40% geranium, 30% orange, 10% rosewood, 10% cedarwood and 10% litsea


----------



## Hope Ann

maryloucb said:


> The evolution of the TBL soap—first one on the left I made one batch and then separated the blue and black. I didn’t add the essential oil until I was ready to pour, but as you can see, the blue layer hadn’t set up enough when I poured the top black layer. 2nd batch I made 3 separate batches and only started mixing the next batch when the first layer became dull and was set up. Oddly, I used the same amount of activated charcoal in the 2nd batch as I did in the first, but it’s not as dark, so 3rd batch I added more charcoal.



I love these!  I'm actually working on soaps and stuff for my own blue and his colleague.  (Thankfully both retired now).

Hope


----------



## AliOop

Catscankim said:


> Omg what did i just get myself into lol. Took a little hiatus from actually making soap…just too many things going on. Just now i accepted an invite to do a vendor event 4-8pm sat Feb 12th. My first one….super stoked, yet super nervous at the same time.
> 
> I surely have enough unwrapped and unlabeled soap to unload Lol. So guess what i am doing for the next week and a half lol.


yay! you are gonna do great!


----------



## maryloucb

Hope Ann said:


> I love these!  I'm actually working on soaps and stuff for my own blue and his colleague.  (Thankfully both retired now).
> 
> Hope


Thanks! I originally made these for my husband and his coworkers (luckily a very small department of 8), and they have been such a huge hit that I ended up making more for some police wife friends and then for a police wife organization. They are kind of a pain, but people love them!


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

I like this mold but it's very thin and tends to bulge.  I raided my kids room and built a support out of Legos for it.  . I was inspired by someone else here who made one for a milk carton.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

ResolvableOwl said:


> Maybe to switch to dual-lye masterbatch some time?


That went quicker than I thought!

Remember my wood ash lye pet project? Of course I have kept some of the ash for “hard times”, i. e. now.
Ash shaken with distilled water (this time I was lazy and added the slaked lime directly to the ash, to save one filtration step).
Back then, I had major issues with underestimating the caustic strength when deduced from the specific gravity. The density measurement (SG 1.036) suggested, if all of the dissolved solids were KOH, a concentration of 4.3%. But this time I knew better. Titration time! The concentration was rather 2.8%, i. e. a third lower than expected from SG.

I eventually added 47.1 g solid NaOH per 100 g of this wood ash lye, and now I have a clear and slightly yellow dual-lye masterbatch, with a convenient 1:2 NaOH concentration to be used straight off in recipes, and (under some vague preconditions) a NaOH:KOH ratio of 94:6. Dual lye grown in the own garden


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

I made a batch of loofah soap, and also a batch of soap with a new fragrance (grapefruit and Bergamot) mostly so I could test out a new mold divider I made for myself.  The divider worked great, I hope the soap swirl comes out


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

ResolvableOwl said:


> That went quicker than I thought!
> 
> Remember my wood ash lye pet project? Of course I have kept some of the ash for “hard times”, i. e. now.
> Ash shaken with distilled water (this time I was lazy and added the slaked lime directly to the ash, to save one filtration step).
> Back then, I had major issues with underestimating the caustic strength when deduced from the specific gravity. The density measurement (SG 1.036) suggested, if all of the dissolved solids were KOH, a concentration of 4.3%. But this time I knew better. Titration time! The concentration was rather 2.8%, i. e. a third lower than expected from SG.
> 
> I eventually added 47.1 g solid NaOH per 100 g of this wood ash lye, and now I have a clear and slightly yellow dual-lye masterbatch, with a convenient 1:2 NaOH concentration to be used straight off in recipes, and (under some vague preconditions) a NaOH:KOH ratio of 94:6. Dual lye grown in the own garden


I JUST finished cleaning the ashes out of the fireplace.  Should have saved them to make lye.  . No, not really.  I love reading about your experiments but I'm still using lye from a bottle....


----------



## Ford

Amazon order made it. Lye, castor oil and a new ir thermometer. 


Batch of pine tar and coffee soap. On the schedule for Monday.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Ford said:


> Amazon order made it. Lye, castor oil and a new ir thermometer.
> View attachment 64256
> 
> Batch of pine tar and coffee soap. On the schedule for Monday.


Oh how I long for that type of weather - it was 32 (89.6) degrees here today.  It's like living in Florida!! It's still 29 (84.2) degrees upstairs in the bedroom at 10pm.  Will have to put the air con on up there if I'm to sleep tonight.


----------



## Ford

Hey kiwi...


----------



## lesavonvert

My recent soap not the color I really wanted my beautifull pink morphed is it possible that aloa vera is responsible for that I used 100% aloa and light colored oils and it took a verry long time to trace again is it because of the aloa vera juice


----------



## Zany_in_CO

lesavonvert said:


> My recent soap not the color I really wanted


  ❤ Looks perfect to me!!! Well done!


----------



## violets2217

Ugeauxgirl said:


> I like this mold but it's very thin and tends to bulge.  I raided my kids room and built a support out of Legos for it.  . I was inspired by someone else here who made one for a milk carton.
> 
> View attachment 64220


Ha! My Lego milk carton mold support is still sitting on my desk. I can’t get my son to take it apart! Don’t really need it now, I made a wooden column mold to replace the milk cartons. Don’t put it in the oven to gel!!!!


----------



## Misschief

I made another pull-through this morning. I think this one will turn out even better than the first one. *keeping fingers crossed* I used a different recipe and it stayed fluid all the way to the end of the batch.


----------



## bookworm

maryloucb said:


> Sorry, just seeing this! I used 40% geranium, 30% orange, 10% rosewood, 10% cedarwood and 10% litsea


Thank you so much, will definitely give this a go as I have all of these EO.


----------



## hlee

Kari Howie said:


> After 1-1/2 years of not making soap for a variety of reasons, I feel like a beginner soap maker all over again. Intimidated as I was, I was nonetheless happy with the results of my rebatched soap of old end pieces and aloe juice. Now it’s on to a really simple soap recipe.


I went 7 months and I always get all bunched up again like I have no idea!  Look and feel like a complete klutz.
I have made 3 simple batches in the last couple weeks but really I almost always make simple batches anyway.


----------



## Misschief

After what felt like months of being uninspired (it really wasn't that long), I'm finally excited about making soap again. I made two batches today and have ideas for several more. One of them needs a bit of help from my husband to source one item I'll require to make it. It gets him out of the house, doing something outside of his normal routine and that's not a bad thing.

Here's a peek at one of the soaps I poured today. This one makes me happy!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Misschief said:


> After what felt like months of being uninspired (it really wasn't that long), I'm finally excited about making soap again. I made two batches today and have ideas for several more. One of them needs a bit of help from my husband to source one item I'll require to make it. It gets him out of the house, doing something outside of his normal routine and that's not a bad thing.
> 
> Here's a peek at one of the soaps I poured today. This one makes me happy!
> 
> View attachment 64270


Gorgeous colours!  Are they neons?  Next on my list to try....


----------



## Misschief

KiwiMoose said:


> Gorgeous colours!  Are they neons?  Next on my list to try....


They are! I was wanting more pastel but I'm really loving those colours.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Lemme guess: neon-grey lather?


----------



## Misschief

ResolvableOwl said:


> Lemme guess: neon-grey lather?


I haven't cut it yet.


----------



## hlee

Misschief said:


> After what felt like months of being uninspired (it really wasn't that long), I'm finally excited about making soap again. I made two batches today and have ideas for several more. One of them needs a bit of help from my husband to source one item I'll require to make it. It gets him out of the house, doing something outside of his normal routine and that's not a bad thing.
> 
> Here's a peek at one of the soaps I poured today. This one makes me happy!
> 
> View attachment 64270


it makes me happy too!


----------



## Catscankim

Something I learned today....

Storing shrink wrapped soaps does not ensure quality, I guess unless they were hermetically sealed (aka, no sniffy spot)

i always yell at myself for not wrapping when they are ready, then having to do a bunch in a pinch. I have my first vendor event next saturday so I am getting all of my soaps in order.

I have a lot of both wrapped and unwrapped cured soaps. The unwrapped ones were perfect. I just needed to go over them a little with a beveler and microfiber cloth and stuff and blast with the heat gun. I put off the ones that I had previously wrapped, thinking that all I needed to do was hit with a heat gun because of shrinkage.

Those stored wrapped soaps are a nightmare!! I had to unwrap every single one of them. A bunch didn't look bad but smelled rancid. The "sniffy spot" on them got all weird shriveled up looking and the exposed spot attracted dust and dirt even though they were just tucked away in a box. Older soaps that I hadn't wrapped were all perfectly fine. I have soaps that I put in a soap box a long time ago because I was experimenting with packaging...those ones are fine. Its just the shrink-wrapped ones that I lost a lot of.

It might be my weather and fluctuation of temperatures..or maybe my tendency to look at unwrapped soaps more often to inspect them. I dunno. But definitely today I got a rude awakening that its best (for me anyway) to not shrink wrap until they are going to be sold.

I have two exact same recipes made from the exact same bottle of FO, On the exact same day...one I am still currently using in my shower, and the other batch just all got tossed because it smelled funky. 

You might have all known this already, but I just figured it out.

Still going through the soap carnage. Its very depressing. I will still have enough to do the event on Saturday, but I just cannot believe how much I lost. Nothing is older than 6 months, but some of them look (and smell) like they have been sitting around for a decade. All the same recipe.

Now that I have decided to jump into the vendor events, this is going to put me back because I am going to have to get moving on making soap. Unless this week is a total flop and I don't sell anything, I won't have enough soap ready to do another event for at least a month, pouring every minute into making soap...not totally a bad thing per se lol. I guess I am going to have to tell the lady to take me off the list for now (it's a weekly event every Saturday, and you get a good spot and a discount for signing up for multiple events).

Anyway, moving forward. Back to thinking positive.... this saturday is going to be a good event. It starts at 4 and ends at 8. They are going to have alcohol vendors, which is always good for sales LOL. I had to pay $50 instead of the usual $35 for the morning markets. I bought solar string lights and a battery pack that I can plug things into (like electric lights and a cell phone, etc.). My table is probably going to be a little plain until I get some more decorations though. But that's ok, I never judged a vendor by their table before anyway LOL.


----------



## Misschief

I'll just drop this here. 





I'm calling this one Happy because it makes me happy. Scented with Yuzu.


----------



## Zing

Misschief said:


> I'll just drop this here.
> 
> View attachment 64276
> 
> 
> I'm calling this one Happy because it makes me happy. Scented with Yuzu.


Great job!  Really super cool and psychadelic!


----------



## lesavonvert

Misschief said:


> I'll just drop this here.
> 
> View attachment 64276
> 
> 
> I'm calling this one Happy because it makes me happy. Scented with Yuzu.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Misschief said:


> I'll just drop this here.
> 
> View attachment 64276
> 
> 
> I'm calling this one Happy because it makes me happy. Scented with Yuzu.


Adorable!  is it 5 colours?


----------



## Misschief

KiwiMoose said:


> Adorable!  is it 5 colours?


Yes, it is. And this time, the batter stayed beautifully fluid right to the end.


----------



## Misschief

Time for a glass of wine and a relaxing hot bath. I wrapped nine batches of soap today and then made a batch of what I call Thrice Rice soap (made with rice water, rice slurry, and rice flour and scented with Jasmine because I used Jasmine rice).


----------



## KiwiMoose

Lol! Look what I found at my Mum’s house just now! My very first batch of soap from 3 years and 3 months ago! I can’t believe she started using it after all this time. Complete with DOS. Didn’t smell too bad at all. And the lather was fine.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Only slightly soapy: Training my ITP swirling skills with poppy-enhanced cheese cake.




Someone wants a slice? There isn't much left!


----------



## Zing

KiwiMoose said:


> Lol! Look what I found at my Mum’s house just now! My very first batch of soap from 3 years and 3 months ago! I can’t believe she started using it after all this time. Complete with DOS. Didn’t smell too bad at all. And the lather was fine. View attachment 64281
> View attachment 64282


----------



## TashaBird

Wrapped some soaps that I wasn’t too happy with because the dough embeds were smearing. But I’ve been using one and it’s great!
made 4 batches (2 kinds) of bath bombs today. Inspired by spring! Green Man scented with vetiver from CC, and the Triple Goddess scented with chamomile and neroli from CC. They’re both EO/FO blends and I luuuuuuve the way they smell!!
first full week of my day job this week. Yay? But I hope to at least start prepping my next batches of soap.
Also, first daffodil of the season!!!


----------



## Trinbago27

Laid everything out to make a small test batch, and not enough lye! Gotta wait till today to run to the hardware store…


----------



## ScentimentallyYours

TashaBird said:


> first daffodil of the season!!!


How did you do the iris soap? Soap dough extrusions?  I love them!


----------



## AliOop

I used up all my shreds and offcuts to make a huge rebatch this weekend, scented with a mocha-coffee scent to go with the brown color. Unfortunately, I waited to long to cut it, and broke a string on my cutter. Of course it wasn't worth the cost of shipping to buy just a few strings, sooooo, a few fragrances and some glitter will be escorting the strings to my home.


----------



## squarepancakes

Unmolded my charcoal soap that was made to test out a new EO combi. Scented with Tea Tree, Geranium and Grapefruit. Can't wait to try them out!


----------



## TashaBird

ScentimentallyYours said:


> How did you do the iris soap? Soap dough extrusions?  I love them!  ❤


Thank you! Yes, a separate flower and stem disc. It was really hard to get them to stick together!


----------



## LisaBoBisa

@KiwiMoose I am SO IMPRESSED that you stamped the bars on the very first batch of soap you ever made! My first batch looked like accidental sticks of butter, since I made in a milk carton with a recipe that was half as large as I should've used (only made that mistake once!). 


KiwiMoose said:


> Lol! Look what I found at my Mum’s house just now! My very first batch of soap from 3 years and 3 months ago! I can’t believe she started using it after all this time. Complete with DOS. Didn’t smell too bad at all. And the lather was fine. View attachment 64281
> View attachment 64282


----------



## Catscankim

I am currently on a text interview with the lady that is running the market on Saturday. I thought this was a done deal since she invited me to begin with...we spoke months ago and I was supposed to do a market with her before.

i sent her pictures before. Now she wanted pictures again. Did I mention she invited me? I wasn't even thinking about it, now I have spent a week getting ready for it, not to mention the money I spent on a new tent and lights etc. She seems to be stuck on that I have never done a market before. Its like she has never spoken to me before and I am freaking out.

I just texted her back (after almost a half hour pause for a response)..."I thought this was a done deal when you asked. If it makes you feel better, I have sold out of my house and parties for mlm companies. I am not new to selling or setting up for sales. I am already set up accept payments. Its just the first time selling a product that I made myself and doing a market."

Wish me luck...

Edit: I am in lol. Paid for my spot. Jeeze. That just put a damper in my night with the uncertainty. I been asking her all week where to send the money to, then she wants to interview me.

Seriously, I was squeezing in a loaf of soap before my 9pm bedtime. Now its 9 and I have crap all over my kitchen. Still gonna make the soap, but I'm gonna suck at work tomorrow for it LOL.


----------



## Vicki C

I was in Seattle for a few days and mailed ahead materials to make bath bombs ( was concerned about bringing a lot of white powder on the plane). My grandson, who is six, told his mom the he was “not a crafter”  but he participated, and we had SO much fun. This was only my second time making them so I was not that confident but they came out pretty well. I had mixed all the powder except citric acid, and all the liquid, so we had a limited number of steps. Scented with fruit slices from NDA and colored orange.
Here‘s some water play with the leftovers.


----------



## Catscankim

Just made a layered soap. Took a bit longer than i hoped due to my obsession with having no bubbles LOL.

It is a triple layer, which I tried to do pencil lines with gold mica. Not sure about the first layer because I sprinkled the gold mica and tried to blow it out with a ear suction thing. The mica kinda just stayed put. The second gold layer I did with a tea strainer, that is going to be better I think.

So its gonna be white, gold mica line, green/white itp, gold line, white. Smell is Willow and Ivy from BB, which I am obsessed with this scent. TS mold.


----------



## LisaBoBisa

Catscankim said:


> Just made a layered soap. Took a bit longer than i hoped due to my obsession with having no bubbles LOL.
> 
> It is a triple layer, which I tried to do pencil lines with gold mica. Not sure about the first layer because I sprinkled the gold mica and tried to blow it out with a ear suction thing. The mica kinda just stayed put. The second gold layer I did with a tea strainer, that is going to be better I think.
> 
> So its gonna be white, gold mica line, green/white itp, gold line, white. Smell is Willow and Ivy from BB, which I am obsessed with this scent. TS mold.


Please post pics when you slice it up! It sounds gorgeous


----------



## squarepancakes

I sat around and beveled some soaps today. First time doing so and the edges are so wobbly! 

How long after unmolding do you guys wait before you bevel (if you do)? I noticed that the slightly harder bars were easier to handle as I could control the pressure easier.

Also, what do all you brilliantly crafty folks do with the scraps? I'm thinking of saving up a tub and then make confetti soap with them, but would love to hear what the others do with theirs.


----------



## LynetteO

I used to keep scraps for confetti but have a DD that loves tiny round soap balls. So I smash them all together & attempt to roll into a soap ball. Something’s I have to add a tiny amount of water to my hands to assist in the  rolling. However confetti soaps are a fun soap to make & look at.


----------



## Megan

squarepancakes said:


> I sat around and beveled some soaps today. First time doing so and the edges are so wobbly!
> 
> How long after unmolding do you guys wait before you bevel (if you do)? I noticed that the slightly harder bars were easier to handle as I could control the pressure easier.



It gets easiest with practice!
For my recipe, a week is the sweet spot for beveling.


----------



## KiwiMoose

squarepancakes said:


> I sat around and beveled some soaps today. First time doing so and the edges are so wobbly!
> 
> How long after unmolding do you guys wait before you bevel (if you do)? I noticed that the slightly harder bars were easier to handle as I could control the pressure easier.
> 
> Also, what do all you brilliantly crafty folks do with the scraps? I'm thinking of saving up a tub and then make confetti soap with them, but would love to hear what the others do with theirs.


Here you go: Confetti Soap


----------



## melonpan

squarepancakes said:


> Unmolded my charcoal soap that was made to test out a new EO combi. Scented with Tea Tree, Geranium and Grapefruit. Can't wait to try them out!


This soap looks gorgeous! 
Did you use charcoal powder? if so can I ask how much you used?


----------



## Catscankim

Just cut last nights soap. Not only did I cut early, I also forgot the SL lol. So I am being super careful with these right now. I don't even want to move them to their new home in the curing room yet.

I mentioned earlier that I used two different methods to do the lines. The first was sprinkled on with hopes that I could spray the mica around with a baby suction bulb. That didn't work out so well (two left pictures), but they were the only two soaps that it is really obvious. The top line was done with a tea strainer, which came out much straighter. Next time I will use the strainer and make a slightly thicker line. It looks more gold irl than in the pictures. but I think it could use a little more mica/thicker line.

The scent is Willow and Green Ivy from BB. I am in love with this scent.

The sides look horrible because of the mica over spray, but I think one swipe with a planer will get rid of that in a few days.

This was easy peasy. I didn't measure and split anything for the layers. I eyeballed three identical pouring pitchers and then split one of them in two for the green and white. My lard recipe sits nicely in emulsion with occasional stirring while I work with each layer.

I can't wait to plane and bevel them!


----------



## Patty Kicera

Finally found a Lemon scent from Aztec called Lemon Crazy that I think I’m going to love. I love lemon soap but have bottles and bottles
from  various companies that I just think smell terrible. The gradient is lighter thanI wanted but I still like it. I used gold Jojo beads and even though I cut it on its side those little fellows still got on the sides of the soap and are hard to get off.


----------



## squarepancakes

melonpan said:


> This soap looks gorgeous!
> Did you use charcoal powder? if so can I ask how much you used?



I'm glad my basic look bar is loved. Hahah. I used 350g of oils to about 4g of charcoal powder, was a small batch to test out the scent.


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

Catscankim said:


> Just cut last nights soap. Not only did I cut early, I also forgot the SL lol. So I am being super careful with these right now. I don't even want to move them to their new home in the curing room yet.
> 
> I mentioned earlier that I used two different methods to do the lines. The first was sprinkled on with hopes that I could spray the mica around with a baby suction bulb. That didn't work out so well (two left pictures), but they were the only two soaps that it is really obvious. The top line was done with a tea strainer, which came out much straighter. Next time I will use the strainer and make a slightly thicker line. It looks more gold irl than in the pictures. but I think it could use a little more mica/thicker line.
> 
> The scent is Willow and Green Ivy from BB. I am in love with this scent.
> 
> The sides look horrible because of the mica over spray, but I think one swipe with a planer will get rid of that in a few days.
> 
> This was easy peasy. I didn't measure and split anything for the layers. I eyeballed three identical pouring pitchers and then split one of them in two for the green and white. My lard recipe sits nicely in emulsion with occasional stirring while I work with each layer.
> 
> I can't wait to plane and bevel them!
> 
> View attachment 64348


I am in love with this soap.  I'm going to have to make something like it.  Tomorrow!


----------



## melonpan

squarepancakes said:


> I'm glad my basic look bar is loved. Hahah. I used 350g of oils to about 4g of charcoal powder, was a small batch to test out the scent.


Thank you  


Patty Kicera said:


> Finally found a Lemon scent from Aztec called Lemon Crazy that I think I’m going to love. I love lemon soap but have bottles and bottles
> from  various companies that I just think smell terrible. The gradient is lighter thanI wanted but I still like it. I used gold Jojo beads and even though I cut it on its side those little fellows still got on the sides of the soap and are hard to get off.


This soap looks so cheerful. Love the piping!


----------



## LynetteO

LynetteO said:


> Made my 1st ever lard bar @ start of the new year…


 I tested my lard bars & was thrilled with the creamy soft lather. I have a bar to my BFF neighbor to try as she has the driest skin I’ve ever come across. I told her it included  lard & why I’d added it. Then asked if she could tell difference from my other gifted soaps. 
Long story short she took bar to work & texted me later that she absolutely loved it & wants a bar every month for life! 
My @AliOop recipe lard with Neem oil bar is still curing but the test sliver lathered beautifully. I’m so happy


----------



## Zany_in_CO

LynetteO said:


> Long story short she took bar to work & texted me later that she absolutely loved it & wants a bar every month for life!





 Way ta go, @LynetteO !


----------



## AliOop

Unpacked my Nurture order... the one with glitter. Used their handy paper funnel to decant it into the new glitter pump. Yes, my shirt and hair and pants are also sparkly now.  





And of course, it came with a lovely surprise gift - some pretty pink mica called "Amaranth" and a funny little meme card. Yup, they have my number...

ETA: Oh yeah, and I also wrapped and labeled all my V-day soaps for our upcoming Ladies' Luncheon.


----------



## Misschief

AliOop said:


> Unpacked my Nurture order... the one with glitter. Used their handy paper funnel to decant it into the new glitter pump. Yes, my shirt and hair and pants are also sparkly now.
> View attachment 64371



Nah, that's just your sparkling personality shining through.


----------



## Zing

I took advantage of Bramble Berry's 20% off essential oils sale.  Yeah, yeah, I know I'm in the middle of Operation Empty Cupboard in my soap shop (inspired by Mrs. Zing where she starts the year using up all food ingredients before purchasing new, save staples) -- but I'm classifying bergamot, peppermint, and litsea as necessities, plus it's hard to resist a bargain.

Also am debating entering this month's challenge....

And, @AliOop , I was going to make a crack about your sparkling personality but some Canadian beat me to it.  Have we seen the blue one and the brown one (upper left and upper right)?


----------



## AliOop

@Zing many thanks to you and @Misschief for the compliment; most people use other S-words about my personality (sarcastic, sassy, smart-aleck) so I will treasure those.

Regarding the blue and brown soap, I will just assume you are egging me on to re-display my 2nd-place finish in the January 2022 SMF Challenge.


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken

AliOop said:


> ETA: Oh yeah, and I also wrapped and labeled all my V-day soaps for our upcoming Ladies' Luncheon.
> 
> View attachment 64374


I like these wrappers, and the black & white swirl on the right is so elegant! 

Today was my mom's family's annual hog butchering day. Yep, we rendered some lard. I haven't used "homemade" lard in my soap yet, but I'm eager to try it.


----------



## Zing

I made a batch of lotion bars today.  I started the year doing "Operation Empty Cupboard" (where I use up ingredients before purchasing new).  The good news is I used up an ingredient.  The bad news is is that that ingredient was mango butter   I barely had enough for a whoppin' 5 bars.  Mango is a recent discovery that is a game changer.  Also used equal parts beeswax and jojoba, scented with clove bud essential oil.


----------



## KiwiMoose

I revisited the tall and skinny shimmy challenge today!  About a year ago I entered the challenge but was hindered by an accelerating fragrance oil, so this time I used a slow-mover. The pour was a success!  So now we wait until tomorrow for the cut to see what it looks like.  I'm not convinced it will be right - because the pour of each 'shimmy' tends to go right across the bottom of the mold as you switch the tilt from one side to the other.  We shall see...


----------



## TashaBird

Did all the prep for a quadruple pull through tomorrow. (Master batching was done earlier.) it took all day, at a chill pace, but still! I’m not sure where I found the energy. I think it’s cause I ate chicken livers. I do enjoy this part, sort of. It’s not stressful at all. No racing time. 
Then I made this TikTok, cause the song is cute. And it’s true! I should actually calculate the hours, including master batching AND clean up, packaging etc… “that’ll be $100 for your bar of soap” 
(TW: naughty word.)


----------



## LynetteO

Finished gluing & assembling 36 little Valentine’s Day gifts for teachers & staff for Monday!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Looky  look what I got today! A new soap stamp!


----------



## scmorgans

KiwiMoose said:


> Looky  look what I got today! A new soap stamp!
> View attachment 64394



Curious, at what stage/timing, can you use your stamp successfully? I have one for my soap but have had limited success.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Yesterday I succumbed the relentless propaganda of a certain person around here, and made my first lotion bar! 33% of each beeswax, mango butter, and mustard oil (in lieu of meadowfoam). The last % is a lovely blend of tea tree, lemon tea tree, and juniper EOs.
The smell is somewhat citrusy-coniferous, with not the slightest hint of the medicinal tea tree or pungent mustard odours, nor the gin vibes of overdosed juniper EO.

@Zing To comfort you a bit: my mango butter reserves have declined to a lousy 131 g. Not planning to use it all up any time soon, though.


When does your self-imposed “beginning of the year” end? Black Friday? (Or, inversely, who decides when the cupboards are empty?)

@KiwiMoose That stamp isn't exactly T&S optimised, or is it?


----------



## LynetteO

KiwiMoose said:


> Looky  look what I got today! A new soap stamp!
> View attachment 64394


It’s FANTABULOUS!


----------



## Zing

LynetteO said:


> Finished gluing & assembling 36 little Valentine’s Day gifts for teachers & staff for Monday!


This child of and relative of educators thanks you!



KiwiMoose said:


> Looky  look what I got today! A new soap stamp!
> View attachment 64394


The stamp is incredible and so it the psychadelic tie-dyed design!



ResolvableOwl said:


> Yesterday I succumbed the relentless propaganda of a certain person around here, and made my first lotion bar! 33% of each beeswax, mango butter, and mustard oil (in lieu of meadowfoam). The last % is a lovely blend of tea tree, lemon tea tree, and juniper EOs.
> 
> When does your self-imposed “beginning of the year” end? Black Friday? (Or, inversely, who decides when the cupboards are empty?)


LMAO!!  At first I thought you were referencing your spouse/house mate and then I realized, oh wait!  Congrats on your first lotion bar!  I'm intrigued by mustard oil and your eo blend.  I do like citrusy-coniferous blends, too.  Glad to have one more convert!

Operation Empty Cupboard goes until, um, the _cupboards _are _empty _in my soap shop!  It's the time to use up the dribs and drabs of various ingredients before purchasing new ones.  Time to use up the silk, hydrogenated castor oil, carrot extract, etc.  I've explained before that Mrs. Zing starts the new year with Operation Empty Cupboard in her kitchen and gets real creative with recipes and combinations.  She has one friend who likes to sneak in an exotic (to us) product into the cupboard -- like canned quail eggs or mustard oil -- just to push the envelope on her creativity.


----------



## Catscankim

Just got back from my first market. I learned a few things, and I don't know how to say most of it without cursing

People are jerks. I get there about a half hour before set up start time because I wasn't sure of the "seating arrangement". Found our spot. Instructions specifically said...unload your car and move your car, then come back and set up..so that other people can get in.

Literally being the first ones there, we were the last ones to set up our stuff, because we obeyed the rules and moved our truck. But then this jerk stuck his truck right in our spot to unload AND set up his entire display. So playing nice, I just sat and waited. He took almost an hour to unload, plus he was setting up his spot the entire time. I turned around to John "am I gonna get into a fight tonight?" (I can get a little mouthy , but i didn't lol).

Finally the coordinator came over to tell him to move his OVERSIZED DIESEL truck out of the way. dont get me wrong, it was a really nice truck, but the diesel smell was getting to me. He starts arguing with her. His wife was really nice though.

Otherwise I did ok as far as sales. I sell more to people otherwise. A lot of work for it though LOL. I dunno that I'd ever do another market again. Definitely not quitting my day job for it...

A lady walked up to my table early on (while I was still nervous), and started harrassing me about micas, palm oil and child labor, and orangutans  ...first of all, I didn't have any soaps with palm oil on display. All lard bars. Shes like "don't you know you can use clays??" So I showed her two bars made with only clay and a few AC bars. She is really trying to pick a fight, I was good though LOL.

Eventually she moved along..after she said she makes soap and wants to make sure we all knew about "this stuff" (clays). You guys would have been proud of my non reaction to her shenanigans LOL LOL. She didn't have a table there. Just making trouble

But there were two other soap makers there, we shared stories etc. Neither heard of smf so hopefully they'll be along soon.

I did learn a lesson about my packaging though. I shrink wrap them and put labels front and back, which sucks because it hides the swirls and you can't smell them. I do put a sniffy spot, but it clearly wasn't enough to keep peoples noses off of them because they tended to REALLY stick the soap up to their nose to get a whiff. I noticed that the vendor (who had really awesome soaps btw, I even bought one from her), who had a cigar band on them...people tended to either lean in to sniff or picked the bar up by the wrapper. My totally wrapped soaps didn't pass the nose test LOL. In fact when I unwrap them to redo them, I'm going to plane off where the hole was LMBO. Plus a lot of people walking by just picked up a bar, sniffed, couldn't smell anything off the bat, and walked away. If I caught them soon enough then I would have the opportunity to show them where they could smell from.

I had quite a few people that just bee-lined for the table asking for charcoal bars. So I guess I will get busy making more of those.

I had a couple come to the table asking for something like Dr. Squatch soap. I have 3 pine tar soaps left and I actually talked them out of it. ONLY because she said she hated the smell of the squatch soap....I'm like "if you hate the smell of that, then you are REALLY gonna hate this, your whole house is going to smell like it once you unwrap it, let alone get it wet". She kept smelling the hole in the wrapper and said they actually smelled good. I offered to unwrap one for her "trust me I couldn't wait to get them re-wrapped last night". They ended up buying some barber shoppe bars for him instead. That scent was a hit for the guys.

I know I asked on here before, so I'm just gonna do a search for cigar band templates. I really think that's the way i'm gonna go, plus I despise shrink wrapping. You just couldn't smell the soaps that well. And I spent more time trying to show ppl where to find a hole in the wrapper than anything else all night. And watching people pick up a bar in passing and keep going because they couldn't smell anything was depressing, because obviously there was an interest, just not any instant gratification.

edit: sorry for the book LOL. I started it last night, then finished it just now without realizing how long my post was LOL


----------



## AliOop

@Catscankim you are nicer than I am - I would have asked that guy to move in the first two minutes. And gotten the manager if he gave me any lip.

For your cigar band labels, I highly recommend Onlinelabels.com. After calculating the cost of printing (both ink jet and laser), their pre-printed labels are very competitive in price. You still get the volume discount as long as you use the same label template across multiple recipes. So for instance, I used the same label template for two different recipes. I got the lower price for 100 labels of the same type, even though they were split into two batches of 50 each. I just left a blank to write in the soap name so I could have multiple scents with the same base recipe. Hopefully that makes sense?

And their online designer program is pretty user-friendly. Here is the link to one of their cigar band templates.  ETA: here's the link for the one where you can design it online and have them print it for you.

As for charcoal bars, I've recently started having folks ask for those, too. Time to stock up on AC while it's available and affordable.


----------



## Catscankim

AliOop said:


> @Catscankim you are nicer than I am - I would have asked that guy to move in the first two minutes. And gotten the manager if he gave me any lip.
> 
> For your cigar band labels, I highly recommend Onlinelabels.com. After calculating the cost of printing (both ink jet and laser), their pre-printed labels are very competitive in price. You still get the volume discount as long as you use the same template across multiple recipes. And their online designer program is pretty user-friendly. Here is the link to one of their cigar band templates.  ETA: here's the link for the one where you can design it online and have them print it for you.
> 
> As for charcoal bars, I've recently started having folks ask for those, too. Time to stock up on AC while it's available and affordable.


Well, I figured I had to spend the next four hours next to him so I didn't want it to be uncomfortable. We just stood there with our tent halfway extended and half in the grass and half in the street. He never asked, never apologized... I am glad I didn't fight with him because after it was all set up, he disappeared for the most part and it was just his wife manning the booth. We ended up talking a lot and she gave me one of her products and I gave her a bar of soap. She was really sweet, although the product that she makes are balloon centerpieces, what am I gonna do with that? LOL. I feel sorry for her, being married to a freakin loud mouthed water buffalo. I guess opposites attract.


----------



## AliOop

Dang, I just checked the price of activated charcoal powder - INSANE. The cheapest I found is $10/lb. This stuff used to be dirt cheap, like less than $1 per pound! I still have a bunch but am ordering more now because in six months, it won't be realistic to make charcoal soap unless I burn my own wood.


----------



## TheGecko

AliOop said:


> And of course, it came with a lovely surprise gift - some pretty pink mica called "Amaranth" and a funny little meme card.



My last two orders I got Iris Purple and Wanderlust.  My card I kept...it says "Wash your hands like you're washing Jason Momoa" and has a picture of him from Aqua Man.  Sigh...yum.


----------



## Catscankim

TheGecko said:


> My last two orders I got Iris Purple and Wanderlust.  My card I kept...it says "Wash your hands like you're washing Jason Momoa" and has a picture of him from Aqua Man.  Sigh...yum.


And who the hell washes their hands with their tongue???


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Zing said:


> hydrogenated castor oil


Might I ask your plans regarding this one? I have ordered the “small” package size (500 g) for a lab-scale thingie, and am be open-minded for the exchange of use cases.



AliOop said:


> realistic to make charcoal soap unless I burn my own wood.


The charcoal I've filtered off my wood ash lye is still sitting around here. I wonder at which point it'd become profitable to sell it to fellow soapmakers? 



Catscankim said:


> And who the hell washes their hands with their tongue???


Cats can, Kim!


----------



## AliOop

TheGecko said:


> My last two orders I got Iris Purple and Wanderlust.  My card I kept...it says "Wash your hands like you're washing Jason Momoa" and has a picture of him from Aqua Man.  Sigh...yum.


Mine said, "I don't always open the door, but when I do, it's because my soap supplies have arrived."

I'm like, sheesh, are they watching me?? 



ResolvableOwl said:


> Cats can, Kim!


Well played, Owl!!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Here are my tall and skinny shimmy soaps, just cut.  See what I mean about the line going right across?  How do you get it to stay just on the one half of the soap - thicker batter?  Or should I just not pour as much colour in one hit? I used less of the natural colour and this stayed in its corner and did as it was told.
Still - I'm not unhappy with it as my first tall and skinny shimmy.


@ResolvableOwl please note the stamp on my tall and skinny soap 
@scmorgans I stamped these right after cutting - but sometimes I stamp after a month of curing.  I think it depends on your recipe and how 'pliable' the bars are.


----------



## AliOop

@KiwiMoose those are great! Yes, my one and only true success with that technique happened when I was at a light-medium trace. Light trace is too flowy, at least for my recipe.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

@KiwiMoose - I like it just the way it is.   “Moose Maneuver”

Here’s my version of a Valentine’s Day soap, or maybe the theme is spring onions.  Scented with NS BRV, which is the second blackberry scent I’ve tried. I know BRV is very popular, but I would like something brighter, less sweet. Looking for recommendations!


----------



## Catscankim

I see what you did there Owl LOL. I think we had this conversation before LOL. But I personally can't get enough of Jason Momoa. He is just beautiful.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Catscankim said:


> I see what you did there Owl LOL. I think we had this conversation before LOL. But I personally can't get enough of Jason Momoa. He is just beautiful.


----------



## TheGecko

Mobjack Bay said:


> Here’s my version of a Valentine’s Day soap, or maybe the theme is spring onions.  Scented with NS BRV, which is the second blackberry scent I’ve tried. I know BRV is very popular, but I would like something brighter, less sweet. Looking for recommendations!
> 
> View attachment 64433



Oh my gosh...that is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## TashaBird

Finished my run of pull throughs. Lots of repetitions is helping me to streamline the process. And I tried a new thing: sprayed glitter between some of the layers. I’m curious how it will look. One pour went perfect u til I tried to put the rubber band on and it broke, tilting the whole thing.  Other than that, not too bad.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Catscankim said:


> I see what you did there Owl LOL. I think we had this conversation before LOL. But I personally can't get enough of Jason Momoa. He is just beautiful.


Even I saved that one 



TheGecko said:


> Oh my gosh...that is GORGEOUS!!!


Thank you. Sometimes the stars align!


----------



## dibbles

Mobjack Bay said:


> @KiwiMoose - I like it just the way it is.   “Moose Maneuver”
> 
> Here’s my version of a Valentine’s Day soap, or maybe the theme is spring onions.  Scented with NS BRV, which is the second blackberry scent I’ve tried. I know BRV is very popular, but I would like something brighter, less sweet. Looking for recommendations!


Wow! It couldn't be better.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Catscankim said:


> I see what you did there Owl LOL. I think we had this conversation before LOL.


This time, though, I remembered the correct line, and you didn't have to prompt it first.  





__





						What soapy thing have you done today?
					

@Martha   There's a Holly's Soapmaking video that addresses this issue of getting both blue and pink from an indigo powder infusion.    I really like her videos & a calming voice. 🤗💫✨




					www.soapmakingforum.com
				



+ #23,757 + #23,763


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken

TashaBird said:


> Finished my run of pull throughs. Lots of repetitions is helping me to streamline the process. And I tried a new thing: sprayed glitter between some of the layers. I’m curious how it will look. One pour went perfect u til I tried to put the rubber band on and it broke, tilting the whole thing.  Other than that, not too bad.


These colors are fantastic @TashaBird ! I love the vibrance. What colorant did you use to get the rich navy?


----------



## Catscankim

KiwiMoose said:


> View attachment 64434


Thank you kiwi. I needed a momoa fix today


----------



## Zing

I made soap today and hoo-boy, what a session!  I made my challenge soap with 4 colors.  However, on the 3rd pour, I ran out of batter!  WTH?!  I'm compulsive with weighing and measuring.  Luckily I soon figured out that I used the wrong denominator for 3 of the colors. So I'm messing with my calculator with soapy gloves and had to use the negative weights on my scale but glad I figured it out.  I am pretty chuffed about the emulsion, though, just like the YouTubers!  We're gellin' under towels for the night.

Sheesh, hard to keep up with all you all today!



ResolvableOwl said:


> Cats can, Kim!


I see what you did there.


KiwiMoose said:


> Here are my tall and skinny shimmy soaps, just cut.
> View attachment 64432


Really stunning work there!  Love the colors and design!


Mobjack Bay said:


> @KiwiMoose
> Here’s my version of a Valentine’s Day soap, or maybe the theme is spring onions.
> View attachment 64433


Before I read your text, I immediately thought of onions!  I really, really like this!  Still trying to figure out how you did it.

And, peeps, puh-lease, can we just get our hands and tongues and minds out of the gutter with all this Jason whatshisname stuff?  Do you know how fragile male egos are??!!


----------



## TashaBird

The_Emerald_Chicken said:


> These colors are fantastic @TashaBird ! I love the vibrance. What colorant did you use to get the rich navy?


Dark navy from NS. I usually do more co trashing colors than that combo. Have to see if it has much detail.


----------



## Catscankim

Zing said:


> And, peeps, puh-lease, can we just get our hands and tongues and minds out of the gutter with all this Jason whatshisname stuff?  Do you know how fragile male egos are??!!



His last name is Momoa


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

I made my attempt at copying @Catscankim 's lovely design.  It did not go well.  I forgot the citric acid, and I realized I forgot the fragrance oil after I mixed up the swirl for the middle- so it was added to the white only.  And then I forgot the mica lines.  It was not a good soaping session.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Mobjack Bay said:


> or maybe the theme is spring onions


Or geese/swans/flamingos walking by the shore, mirroring in the water?


So much pareidolia content around here tonight:


TashaBird said:


>


Lobster!


----------



## Misschief

I did this yesterday. It was supposed to be a yin yang soap. It smells amazing and I love the colours. However, I put the fragrance in (one is Freshly Squeezed Lemon FO, the other is Lime FO) and within seconds it had seized so hard I barely got the spatula out. I decided to just leave it in the measuring cups and I'll cut it up for embeds in a future soap. It sure smells good, though. Sigh


----------



## Mobjack Bay

ResolvableOwl said:


> Or geese/swans/flamingos walking by the shore, mirroring in the water?


Swan Lake and Pink Flamingos for the next ones!

@Zing I used a divided mold and a mantra swirl.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Zing said:


> And, peeps, puh-lease, can we just get our hands and tongues and minds out of the gutter with all this Jason whatshisname stuff?  Do you know how fragile male egos are??!!


We love you too Mr Zing


----------



## AliOop

Misschief said:


> I did this yesterday. It was supposed to be a yin yang soap. It smells amazing and I love the colours. However, I put the fragrance in (one is Freshly Squeezed Lemon FO, the other is Lime FO) and within seconds it had seized so hard I barely got the spatula out. I decided to just leave it in the measuring cups and I'll cut it up for embeds in a future soap. It sure smells good, though. Sigh


There was a thread here awhile back about how to warm the oils and FO to keep it from accelerating. Might be worth trying?


----------



## Misschief

AliOop said:


> There was a thread here awhile back about how to warm the oils and FO to keep it from accelerating. Might be worth trying?


It's the Lime FO.... I should have remembered that. And, yeah, I've bookmarked that thread.


----------



## AliOop

Washed a veritable mountain of soap dishes because I wanted to make some soap, and I was down to no clean bowls or spatulas, which almost never happens for me (because I have way too many).

After resting and planning for a bit, I made a custom batch for one friend who requested an ITP swirl with white, yellow, and black. The floral scent she picked of course accelerated, so I globbed it in the mold and tried to do a chopstick swirl. The top was definitely muddied.   We will see just how swirly, or perhaps clumpy, it is inside when it is cut.

Next I made a custom ZNSC batch for a friend who likes it uncolored, with goat milk, and scented with white tea and ginger. The top looks pretty, and a plain cream-colored soap is always nice.

Finished off the night with a batch of lard*-neem-oatmeal bars for my hubby. He has almost no sense of smell but always asks for @cmzaha's DB - which he can smell, and which is saved just for him. ❤

Maybe tomorrow I'll get to the challenge soap...

_*What I am referring to as "lard" here is actually my barnyard mix of cleaned cooking fats, which are about an equal mix of lard and tallow, plus a smidge of schmaltz. I typically use this mix only for home-use soaps, although I did have someone request it recently because she liked the soap in my hall bath._


----------



## Catscankim

Ugeauxgirl said:


> I made my attempt at copying @Catscankim 's lovely design.  It did not go well.  I forgot the citric acid, and I realized I forgot the fragrance oil after I mixed up the swirl for the middle- so it was added to the white only.  And then I forgot the mica lines.  It was not a good soaping session.


I just forgot the fragrance the other day. Waste of time…i never sell unfragranced soap.

you dont need the mica line, so im sure it will be lovely. In fact thats the first one i did it on, and my sandalwood last night doesnt have one either


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Catscankim said:


> I just forgot the fragrance the other day. Waste of time…i never sell unfragranced soap.



TIP: Get into the habit of placing your bottle of fragrance in your empty mold. That way, you'll never forget it again. PS: I learned that here on SMF!


----------



## AliOop

Zany_in_CO said:


> TIP: Get into the habit of placing your bottle of fragrance in your empty mold. That way, you'll never forget it again. PS: I learned that here on SMF!


I do that, too, but it doesn't work if you have already done an ITP, which happens to be my favorite easy method of making pretty soap without much artistic talent.


----------



## AliOop

Pics of two of the three loaves from last night. The black and white ITP-turned-gloppy-chopstick swirl wasn't as bad as I feared, but the yellow really got lost, and the chunky top probably will be planed off - looked cute in the mold but just looks rough after cutting.

Fortunately, the simple ZNSC bastile turned out almost perfectly, other than a few bunged corners from unmolding a wee bit too soon. Also, I'm going to switch to a different brand of sea salt. This one has some darker specks that are ruining the creamy esthetic in a few spots.


----------



## Catscankim

AliOop said:


> Pics of two of the three loaves from last night. The black and white ITP-turned-gloppy-chopstick swirl wasn't as bad as I feared, but the yellow really got lost, and the chunky top probably will be planed off - looked cute in the mold but just looks rough after cutting.
> 
> Fortunately, the simple ZNSC bastile turned out almost perfectly, other than a few bunged corners from unmolding a wee bit too soon. Also, I'm going to switch to a different brand of sea salt. This one has some darker specks that are ruining the creamy esthetic in a few spots.
> 
> View attachment 64453
> View attachment 64454


The creamy color cured out to a really pretty stark white for me, and got super hard. They are really the prettiest white bars I have ever seen...nothing like td white

I love that swirled soap. Very pretty!! And also the tops on your ZNSC!! Is this the first time you made them?


----------



## AliOop

@Catscankim Thanks so much for the encouragement! The ZNSC Bastile with goat milk has become a staple for a few of my friends who are gaga over it. I have to admit, it's the only OO soap I've ever liked. I normally can't stand it over 20% in any recipe. EDIT: mine stays a creamy color due to the goat milk powder.

With the cost of olive oil these days, when friends request ZNSC, I'm having them reimburse me for the cost of ingredients and having them take the whole loaf. Plus, they get to come over to my soap room and pick their scent, too. Fun for all, lol.


----------



## tonysoames

I made a loaf of Tea Tree and Eucalyptus soap, coloured with spinach powder, now got to wait till tomorrow to unmould and cut it. Fingers crossed it comes out ok


----------



## KiwiMoose

AliOop said:


> Pics of two of the three loaves from last night. The black and white ITP-turned-gloppy-chopstick swirl wasn't as bad as I feared, but the yellow really got lost, and the chunky top probably will be planed off - looked cute in the mold but just looks rough after cutting.
> 
> Fortunately, the simple ZNSC bastile turned out almost perfectly, other than a few bunged corners from unmolding a wee bit too soon. Also, I'm going to switch to a different brand of sea salt. This one has some darker specks that are ruining the creamy esthetic in a few spots.
> 
> View attachment 64453
> View attachment 64454


I often have trouble with yellows disappearing. Make it extra yellow and use a bigger proportion of the yellow batter than you think you’ll need.


----------



## AliOop

KiwiMoose said:


> I often have trouble with yellows disappearing. Make it extra yellow and use a bigger proportion of the yellow batter than you think you’ll need.


Great advice, thank you!!


----------



## melonpan

I have my monthly challenge soap resting in the mold but it definitely didn't go as planned haha. I'm laughing at myself (not worth getting down about it I guess!) as I happily managed to squeeze in a soaping session today after work, had my colours ready, did my design... but still, I kept noticing that the level of batter was suspiciously low and wondering if I had miscalculated...
The good news is, I didn't miscalculate.
The bad news is, only when I finished pouring I realised that my DIY mold divider was not in place (read: I forgot to put the stopper in) and part of my batter had seeped out to the other half of the mold... I think I had the funniest look on my face when I finally understood what was it!

I'll wait for tomorrow and see I can salvage some of it. Honestly I'm still a bit annoyed at myself! I was so focused on getting the different parts of the soap right that I forgot the one basilar thing lol.



Zany_in_CO said:


> TIP: Get into the habit of placing your bottle of fragrance in your empty mold. That way, you'll never forget it again. PS: I learned that here on SMF!


I need to remember this piece of advice for my divider stopper!


----------



## TashaBird

Got to go fishing AND cut new soaps! (AND procrastinate soap dishes) It was a good day. The spritz of glitter between layers ona couple did nothing. Broke my run and put colors together that blend, instead of contrast. Turned out pretty good! 
I’m happy to have made soap! It really is magical stuff! We’re all a bunch a of wizards! Soapamine rush!!


----------



## KiwiMoose

TashaBird said:


> Got to go fishing AND cut new soaps! (AND procrastinate soap dishes) It was a good day. The spritz of glitter between layers ona couple did nothing. Broke my run and put colors together that blend, instead of contrast. Turned out pretty good!
> I’m happy to have made soap! It really is magical stuff! We’re all a bunch a of wizards! Soapamine rush!!


Just so beautiful Tasha!  Do you use neons for some of them?


----------



## tonysoames

Unmoulded and cut my Tea Tree and Eucalyptus Sosp, looks pretty good to me, any comments would be welcome


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Nice colour! Let's hope it keeps up with time, since many chlorophyll greens aren't great with that.


----------



## Zing

AliOop said:


> Pics of two of the three loaves from last night. The black and white ITP-turned-gloppy-chopstick swirl wasn't as bad as I feared, but the yellow really got lost, and the chunky top probably will be planed off - looked cute in the mold but just looks rough after cutting.
> 
> Fortunately, the simple ZNSC bastile turned out almost perfectly, other than a few bunged corners from unmolding a wee bit too soon. Also, I'm going to switch to a different brand of sea salt. This one has some darker specks that are ruining the creamy esthetic in a few spots.
> 
> View attachment 64453
> View attachment 64454


I love these soaps.  Even the swirl with a touch of yellow, looks like marble.  I was disappointed in BB's buttercup yellow which faded majorly during the cure.  I'll try BB's yellow mica next.


----------



## TashaBird

KiwiMoose said:


> Just so beautiful Tasha!  Do you use neons for some of them?


I do. My current color choices are mostly guided by the colors that I can not use for painting bath bombs. They’re some of my favorite colors!! So this was my chance to play with them.


----------



## Catscankim

AliOop said:


> @Catscankim you are nicer than I am - I would have asked that guy to move in the first two minutes. And gotten the manager if he gave me any lip.
> 
> For your cigar band labels, I highly recommend Onlinelabels.com. After calculating the cost of printing (both ink jet and laser), their pre-printed labels are very competitive in price. You still get the volume discount as long as you use the same label template across multiple recipes. So for instance, I used the same label template for two different recipes. I got the lower price for 100 labels of the same type, even though they were split into two batches of 50 each. I just left a blank to write in the soap name so I could have multiple scents with the same base recipe. Hopefully that makes sense?
> 
> And their online designer program is pretty user-friendly. Here is the link to one of their cigar band templates.  ETA: here's the link for the one where you can design it online and have them print it for you.
> 
> As for charcoal bars, I've recently started having folks ask for those, too. Time to stock up on AC while it's available and affordable.


But...are these sticky? I would be wrapping them directly onto the soap.


----------



## AliOop

Catscankim said:


> But...are these sticky? I would be wrapping them directly onto the soap.


Yes, but it's not supposed to be the kind of sticky that comes apart when you pull it off. It's supposed to come off cleanly in one piece. You can always ask them - their customer service is pretty responsive, and they will send samples, too.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

AliOop said:


> Pics of two of the three loaves from last night. The black and white ITP-turned-gloppy-chopstick swirl wasn't as bad as I feared, but the yellow really got lost, and the chunky top probably will be planed off - looked cute in the mold but just looks rough after cutting.
> 
> Fortunately, the simple ZNSC bastile turned out almost perfectly, other than a few bunged corners from unmolding a wee bit too soon. Also, I'm going to switch to a different brand of sea salt. This one has some darker specks that are ruining the creamy esthetic in a few spots.


Love the soaps, especially that B&W swirl!  Do you mind sharing how you scented the soaps?

I bought Love & Sunshine yellow mica after seeing soaps made with it on the NS FB page. Haven’t quite gotten around to using it, but will take @KiwiMoose advice in mind when I do.  I guess it’s time for a love & sunshine soapalooza because I also restocked annatto and threw some other things into my cart for good measure.


----------



## AliOop

Mobjack Bay said:


> Love the soaps, especially that B&W swirl!  Do you mind sharing how you scented the soaps?


Of course, sorry I forgot that piece! These were custom loaves for friends who requested the specific design + scent, so please don't hold it against me if you don't think they go together.

The black, white and yellow was scented with Enchanted Orchid (WSP/CC).

The ZNSC was scented with White Tea & Ginger from Peak Fragrance. I only have enough of this left for about two more batches, and this one friend is absolutely obsessed with that fragrance. If any of you know where to find a good match, I'd appreciate suggestions so I don't waste time and money trying a bunch of other White Tea & Ginger FOs from all the places.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

AliOop said:


> White Tea & Ginger from Peak Fragrance


*WSP White Tea & Ginger EO/FO Blend*    5 Stars - 200 reviews

I don't know how that one compares to Peak but most FO suppliers carry a White Tea and Ginger so you may have to try others to match Peak's. 

TIP: Read description for "notes" in Peak. If you find one elsewhere with the same description, chances are, they are sourced from the same wholesaler.


----------



## AliOop

Thanks for the tip about matching scent profiles, @Zany_in_CO, much appreciated. As many of you know, Wellington Fragrances carries a fair number of Peak's scents, apparently taking over after Peak closed. However, they are and have been sold out of the White Tea and Ginger for awhile. Maybe I'll email and ask if it will ever be coming back. It's a very nice scent, and that's coming from someone who isn't big into florals.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

AliOop said:


> It's a very nice scent,


Yes it is. One of my wholesale customers sold a lot of it along with matching lotion.


----------



## AliOop

Catscankim said:


> His last name is Momoa


This just in, especially for @Catscankim


----------



## pjammiano

Brambleberry has White Tea & Ginger - I have a bottle and like it a lot White Tea and Ginger Fragrance Oil | BrambleBerry  Kind of pricey though.


----------



## Ladka

I bought a custom-made wood loaf mould with detachable sides. My first ever loaf mould! Love it!


----------



## bookworm

I spent what felt like the entire day yesterday cutting soap; washing and packing a mountain of soap dishes; cleaning up moulds . I've run out of space. 
Below are some of the soaps I cut


----------



## Catscankim

I made a custom loaf of sandalwood eo/fo from wsp a few days ago. It took a few days to cut because it was so darned soft. I have never really had this problem before. (Cpop, lard bar) After i cut it, the texture was really crumbly feeling. I mean, it didnt fall apart, it just feels weird like velvet. Its been curing only for about a week, but its my regular recipe, and i know how it behaves. It is still too soft to handle without denting it up. Even after cutting it I left the bars on the counter overnight for another 24 hours to harden up a bit before i moved them to their spot. Even then i  could only gently pick them up one by one with gloved hands.

So deciding that there may or may not be something wrong, i didnt want to delay the order so i just went ahead and made another batch with slightly less fragrance, suspecting it may be the possible cause. Same thing!!

I was super careful with my measurements, especially for the second batch, i can only assume its the fragrance. Even on a bad weather day I have never had this recipe come out like this.

I guess time will tell


----------



## bookworm

Catscankim said:


> Just got back from my first market. I learned a few things, and I don't know how to say most of it without cursing
> 
> People are jerks. I get there about a half hour before set up start time because I wasn't sure of the "seating arrangement". Found our spot. Instructions specifically said...unload your car and move your car, then come back and set up..so that other people can get in.
> 
> Literally being the first ones there, we were the last ones to set up our stuff, because we obeyed the rules and moved our truck. But then this jerk stuck his truck right in our spot to unload AND set up his entire display. So playing nice, I just sat and waited. He took almost an hour to unload, plus he was setting up his spot the entire time. I turned around to John "am I gonna get into a fight tonight?" (I can get a little mouthy , but i didn't lol).
> 
> Finally the coordinator came over to tell him to move his OVERSIZED DIESEL truck out of the way. dont get me wrong, it was a really nice truck, but the diesel smell was getting to me. He starts arguing with her. His wife was really nice though.
> 
> Otherwise I did ok as far as sales. I sell more to people otherwise. A lot of work for it though LOL. I dunno that I'd ever do another market again. Definitely not quitting my day job for it...
> 
> A lady walked up to my table early on (while I was still nervous), and started harrassing me about micas, palm oil and child labor, and orangutans  ...first of all, I didn't have any soaps with palm oil on display. All lard bars. Shes like "don't you know you can use clays??" So I showed her two bars made with only clay and a few AC bars. She is really trying to pick a fight, I was good though LOL.
> 
> Eventually she moved along..after she said she makes soap and wants to make sure we all knew about "this stuff" (clays). You guys would have been proud of my non reaction to her shenanigans LOL LOL. She didn't have a table there. Just making trouble
> 
> But there were two other soap makers there, we shared stories etc. Neither heard of smf so hopefully they'll be along soon.
> 
> I did learn a lesson about my packaging though. I shrink wrap them and put labels front and back, which sucks because it hides the swirls and you can't smell them. I do put a sniffy spot, but it clearly wasn't enough to keep peoples noses off of them because they tended to REALLY stick the soap up to their nose to get a whiff. I noticed that the vendor (who had really awesome soaps btw, I even bought one from her), who had a cigar band on them...people tended to either lean in to sniff or picked the bar up by the wrapper. My totally wrapped soaps didn't pass the nose test LOL. In fact when I unwrap them to redo them, I'm going to plane off where the hole was LMBO. Plus a lot of people walking by just picked up a bar, sniffed, couldn't smell anything off the bat, and walked away. If I caught them soon enough then I would have the opportunity to show them where they could smell from.
> 
> I had quite a few people that just bee-lined for the table asking for charcoal bars. So I guess I will get busy making more of those.
> 
> I had a couple come to the table asking for something like Dr. Squatch soap. I have 3 pine tar soaps left and I actually talked them out of it. ONLY because she said she hated the smell of the squatch soap....I'm like "if you hate the smell of that, then you are REALLY gonna hate this, your whole house is going to smell like it once you unwrap it, let alone get it wet". She kept smelling the hole in the wrapper and said they actually smelled good. I offered to unwrap one for her "trust me I couldn't wait to get them re-wrapped last night". They ended up buying some barber shoppe bars for him instead. That scent was a hit for the guys.
> 
> I know I asked on here before, so I'm just gonna do a search for cigar band templates. I really think that's the way i'm gonna go, plus I despise shrink wrapping. You just couldn't smell the soaps that well. And I spent more time trying to show ppl where to find a hole in the wrapper than anything else all night. And watching people pick up a bar in passing and keep going because they couldn't smell anything was depressing, because obviously there was an interest, just not any instant gratification.
> 
> edit: sorry for the book LOL. I started it last night, then finished it just now without realizing how long my post was LOL


Markets are a sure way to learn how to deal with all types.

I had my first outdoor market last weekend. Glad my son assisted to set up the gazebo. Previously I had done a few indoor markets, table & chair was provided.
This time I had to carry everything along.

Thankfully I met lovely people.

I had one silly experience at a previous market: this lady read my ingredient list and insisted that Apricot Kernel Oil causes cancer so she could not buy that bar. She did buy another bar that did not contain Apricot Kernel Oil. I told her that AKO does not cause cancer, but she was so adamant , I just didn't want to argue. I think she got confused with the controversy about some people using Apricot kernel seeds for cancer treatment.

With regards to wrapping of soap. I shrink wrap all except one, which I use as a sample bar.

Hope your future markets go well.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

What a stupid BS. Apricot kernels do contain amygdalin, which some people believe is a cure-all (including cancer), others don't (including causing cancer). But what is absolutely obvious is that it is not oil-soluble, i. e. isn't present in the oil. It's like demonizing castor oil because castor beans contain ricin an ricinin.
But oh well, people are free to choose the criteria for their purchase decisions  

In soapy non-news, I'm currently trying to detect any trace of smell in the EO of _Copaifera reticulata_ aka copaiva aka “diesel tree” balsam. Its ridiculously low price made me curious. Seems like there really is just nothing to smell in there. I tried to sniff it out of the bottle: nothing. Sprinkled on a paper towel: nothing. Diluted with alcohol: nothing (or rather the alcohol, I really should invest into some perfume-grade alcohol). Cotton ball test: nothing but the faintest idea of pleasant smell, with a fading memory of hyacinths. No idea what I shall do with this stuff.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

AliOop said:


> Thanks for the tip about matching scent profiles, @Zany_in_CO, much appreciated. As many of you know, Wellington Fragrances carries a fair number of Peak's scents, apparently taking over after Peak closed. However, they are and have been sold out of the White Tea and Ginger for awhile. Maybe I'll email and ask if it will ever be coming back. It's a very nice scent, and that's coming from someone who isn't big into florals.


Thanks for sharing the scents. They sound great to me. I really like BB’s White Tea & Ginger and it sticks well in my soaps, but the scent profile description is quite different from one on the Wellington website.  (That’s a good tip @Zany_in_CO )



bookworm said:


> I spent what felt like the entire day yesterday cutting soap; washing and packing a mountain of soap dishes; cleaning up moulds . I've run out of space.
> Below are some of the soaps I cut View attachment 64504
> View attachment 64505
> View attachment 64506
> View attachment 64507
> View attachment 64508
> View attachment 64504
> View attachment 64505
> View attachment 64506
> View attachment 64507
> View attachment 64508


All pretty. You should’ve put them in the photo thread for posterity.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Mobjack Bay said:


> All pretty. You should’ve put them in the photo thread for posterity.


@bookworm DITTO!
PLEASE show off your soaps in the *Photo Gallery*. and post a link here.

We all LUV pictures -- not just the few members on this thread -- even when a batch goes awry. Hopefully that won't happen, but if it does, see it as an opportunity to learn more. We can oooh & ahhhh over colors and ask/answer questions and all that.

You can also use the Photo Gallery as a log of every batch you make. Include the recipe as well as your comments about how you processed it for future reference.

I only wish I had that available to me when I first started making soap in 2003. It's a great way to chronicle your  progress in the Wonderful World of Soapmaking!!!

Lovely soaps, BTW. Keep up the good work!


----------



## dibbles

@AliOop Fragrance Buddy has a very nice White Tea and Ginger. I don't know how it compares to what you have, but PM me if you want a sniffie. 

Soapy thing today - I made a second attempt at the challenge. It went better than the first, but I have no idea how it will look inside.


----------



## Catscankim

bookworm said:


> Markets are a sure way to learn how to deal with all types.
> 
> I had my first outdoor market last weekend. Glad my son assisted to set up the gazebo. Previously I had done a few indoor markets, table & chair was provided.
> This time I had to carry everything along.
> 
> Thankfully I met lovely people.
> 
> I had one silly experience at a previous market: this lady read my ingredient list and insisted that Apricot Kernel Oil causes cancer so she could not buy that bar. She did buy another bar that did not contain Apricot Kernel Oil. I told her that AKO does not cause cancer, but she was so adamant , I just didn't want to argue. I think she got confused with the controversy about some people using Apricot kernel seeds for cancer treatment.
> 
> With regards to wrapping of soap. I shrink wrap all except one, which I use as a sample bar.
> 
> Hope your future markets go well.


I met lots of nice people, in particular other sellers. I had an Eagles jersey on...I spent a good amount of time with old men who wanted to tell me all about how they used to live in Philly, but had no desire to buy soap. Every time I turned around..there was another old man who wanted to share memories about Philly LOL. I would try to sneakily slide them a bar of barber shoppe and the one guy was "Oh that smells great! Do you know if that barber shop is still on Castor Avenue?" 

Next time I won't wear an Eagles jersey LOL


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken

I can't exactly claim this as a soapy thing, but I just made my first lip balm using this recipe that @IrishLass posted a while back. Either I overestimated on the recipe size, or I underestimated the number of tubes to order, or both! I have plenty of tubes to give away, plus more chapstick that I didn't have tubes for  It seems nice though.


----------



## violets2217

Mobjack Bay said:


> I bought Love & Sunshine yellow mica after seeing soaps made with it on the NS FB page. Haven’t quite gotten around to using it, but will take @KiwiMoose advice in mind when I do.


That is my favorite yellow ever!!!! I’ve not yet had trouble with it fading. Nurture Soap list it’s usage at 1-2tsp PPO, depending on need.





The top one I used 1.5 tsp PPO, the rest used at 1 tsp PPO. It’s such a lovely color and my fav… but NS Firefly and Full throttle (mica neon blend) come in close second when it comes to yellow!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

violets2217 said:


> That is my favorite yellow ever!!!! I’ve not yet had trouble with it fading. Nurture Soap list it’s usage at 1-2tsp PPO, depending on need.
> View attachment 64513
> View attachment 64514
> View attachment 64515
> View attachment 64516
> 
> The top one I used 1.5 tsp PPO, the rest used at 1 tsp PPO. It’s such a lovely color and my fav… but NS Firefly and Full throttle (mica neon blend) come in close second when it comes to yellow!


Perfect!  And look at those gorgeous soaps


----------



## AliOop

@violets2217 oh my goodness, those all look fantastic! Colors, beveling, design... the whole package.


----------



## Zing

The_Emerald_Chicken said:


> I can't exactly claim this as a soapy thing, but I just made my first lip balm using this recipe that @IrishLass posted a while back. Either I overestimated on the recipe size, or I underestimated the number of tubes to order, or both! I have plenty of tubes to give away, plus more chapstick that I didn't have tubes for  It seems nice though.


Yes of course lip balm is a soapy thing, silly!  I recently made @IrishLass 's lip balm as holiday gifts.  I love that recipe because it is similar to the original Burt's Bees.  Everyone loves it.  And it's super effective.  I'm used to applying lip balm several times a day, and now just 1 or 2 times.
Also, I like your new look.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Zing said:


> I'm used to applying lip balm several times a day, and now just 1 or 2 times.


So true! Making your own lippies is a good thing!


----------



## Misschief

Black Raspberry Vanilla, Lemon, Lime & Coconut, White & Dark Chocolate....... and only one of them is edible.


----------



## lalam

I made soap today!  :-D  One batch of ZNSC with Nurture Soap's Champagne FO and one batch of my ever-evolving lard-heavy recipe with NS's Honeysuckle FO, jade green mica, and aztec gold mica in a one pot swirl.  

I've been using a 5% SF for my lardy soap experiments.  I'm going to do some research around tweaking that for the next batch and I can't wait!


----------



## Misschief

Yesterday, I had two successes and one "we shall see". The Lemon Lime soap that I made last week was used to make this yesterday, Lime in the Coconut. The fragrance I used in the base is Caribbean Coconut (from Candora) and smells amazing; I don't usually like coconut fragrances.





The other success is the White & Dark Chocolate Panna Cotta I made for a dinner party we're going to this evening. 




The jury is still out on the BRV Yin & Yang soap. It's still way too soft to unmold. It smells good, though. I have a feeling it will be a while before I unmold it. Even the couple little ones in cavity molds are still way too soft to do anything with.


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

I love Panna Cotta, and I think I have all of the ingredients....


----------



## maryloucb

I’m pretty happy with how these look after trimming and buffing. After some trial and error, I think I’ve got the process down.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

I found a leftover fragment of some pure coconut soap from November 2020 … easily my whitest soap of all times, but now this (left):


For comparison, the right bar is a PKO soap (just three months younger). It had started out not quite as bright white as the CO soap, a bit more cream-coloured and translucent, but stayed so ever since.
Both were kept at the same dark, dry place at constant temperature without metal contact.

It's not typical DOS. Not yellow-orange but more beige, with a hint of pink. And the entire bar, no spots. I can't smell anything off with it either. Also: coconut???


----------



## Zany_in_CO

ResolvableOwl said:


> It's not typical DOS. Not yellow-orange but more beige, with a hint of pink. And the entire bar, no spots. I can't smell anything off with it either.


 That's odd. It certainly is a head-scratcher!  Old coconut oil maybe?


----------



## AliOop

ResolvableOwl said:


> I found a leftover fragment of some pure coconut soap from November 2020 … easily my whitest soap of all times, but now this (left):
> View attachment 64570
> 
> For comparison, the right bar is a PKO soap (just three months younger). It had started out not quite as bright white as the CO soap, a bit more cream-coloured and translucent, but stayed so ever since.
> Both were kept at the same dark, dry place at constant temperature without metal contact.
> 
> It's not typical DOS. Not yellow-orange but more beige, with a hint of pink. And the entire bar, no spots. I can't smell anything off with it either. Also: coconut???


I had some older 100% CO bars that had turned either pinkish or yellowish. They definitely weren't rancid - no bad smell at all, worked just fine. I figured it was similar to how natural colorants change over time. But I'm sure that's not a satisfying answer to your scientific mind.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

@Zany_in_CO Dunno, it was virgin organic coconut oil, from a supermarket, freshly opened jar. But ye never know exactly what's in there…

@AliOop That's fine (for now). That splinter of CO soap won't go anywhere. It has done its duty, as a demonstration that 1. not even CO is safe from weird decay, 2. that it's a GOOD IDEA to WAIT and KEEP things until one is certain about things like storage shelf life, and 3. that the most scientific curiosity is worthless if it can't rely on the experience of handcrafting (the own just as well as the wisdom of others like you).


----------



## TashaBird

Bath bomb air brushing extravaganza today. Next few days: testing, making promos, packaging, and hopefully posting before I go to FL to visit my fam. 
I used a pull through plate for one of them. I’m not good at airbrushing stencils. I always get drippy blobs. So I have a new philosophy: If you can’t do it nice, do it THRICE!


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

I was cleaning out my soap room because I need it clean to pack for a trip.  I spied a mold my husband made me that just doesn't work well.  When I try to line it the paper scrunches down because it's a tall skinny mold and messes up the soap.  I had about decided to pitch it but then decided to make a permanent soap liner out of flexible cutting mats.  I also tried to fix a mold with a floppy liner with binder clips.  Then NATURALLY I had to make soap to test out my solutions.  After all that there wasn't enough time to finish cleaning the soap room.  But the soap looks pretty and smells good...


----------



## Catscankim

I cleaned my kitchen today ...I know that doesn't seem like a soapy thing, but it definitely was because I usually have to clear my kitchen, or at least a space of my soapy stuff to be able to actually cook in it these days. I mean it was clean...just soapy supplies everywhere. I have an insurance inspection coming up on Thursday, so I had to clean and make my kitchen look like a kitchen again. Its like _"aaahhhh"_. I really need to get my other room finished so that I can at least store and organize my ever growing pile of supplies. Needless to say, I will not be making soap until at least Thursday night.

The better part of my last couple of hours was spent trying to find soap label templates for cigar bands. I found Petals Bath Boutique as suggested on an inquiry I made here last year. I like the labels, but formatting them to my needs is hard for me because I am using a mac computer...on a windows computer, which I am much more experienced, it would have been done by now LOL. And I don't know if it is a mac vs windows computer conversion problem, but the original formatting of the label is weird. Like when you print out her original version, the grid lines show up all over the place, and its hard to select them in order to hide them. I will figure it out. I managed to do the top label of the template, so I will probably just get that one done and make my own template out of that.

I know I would get a better response by posting a question as its own thread, but I figured I'd ask since I'm talking about it...What weight paper do you use to print cigar band labels for your soaps? I have card stock, but I think thats too heavy, and I think copy paper is too light.

@AliOop I printed out the template for online labels, they seem too big. But thanks anyway lol. I wish I could send this template to them ...."please make labels like this". I didn't find anything there like these ones.

Listening to Tool, wishing I was in Philly for the concert Sunday night (tonight). I was supposed to be there .


----------



## Vicki C

Catscankim said:


> I cleaned my kitchen today ...I know that doesn't seem like a soapy thing, but it definitely was because I usually have to clear my kitchen, or at least a space of my soapy stuff to be able to actually cook in it these days. I mean it was clean...just soapy supplies everywhere. I have an insurance inspection coming up on Thursday, so I had to clean and make my kitchen look like a kitchen again. Its like _"aaahhhh"_. I really need to get my other room finished so that I can at least store and organize my ever growing pile of supplies. Needless to say, I will not be making soap until at least Thursday night.
> 
> The better part of my last couple of hours was spent trying to find soap label templates for cigar bands. I found Petals Bath Boutique as suggested on an inquiry I made here last year. I like the labels, but formatting them to my needs is hard for me because I am using a mac computer...on a windows computer, which I am much more experienced, it would have been done by now LOL. And I don't know if it is a mac vs windows computer conversion problem, but the original formatting of the label is weird. Like when you print out her original version, the grid lines show up all over the place, and its hard to select them in order to hide them. I will figure it out. I managed to do the top label of the template, so I will probably just get that one done and make my own template out of that.
> 
> I know I would get a better response by posting a question as its own thread, but I figured I'd ask since I'm talking about it...What weight paper do you use to print cigar band labels for your soaps? I have card stock, but I think thats too heavy, and I think copy paper is too light.
> 
> @AliOop I printed out the template for online labels, they seem too big. But thanks anyway lol. I wish I could send this template to them ...."please make labels like this". I didn't find anything there like these ones.
> 
> Listening to Tool, wishing I was in Philly for the concert Sunday night (tonight). I was supposed to be there .


I have used vellum paper, like this https://www.staples.com/Staples-Ink...MIlY7T74-O9gIV_GxvBB0wEgrfEAQYBCABEgIKLPD_BwE 
The vellum paper is stronger than copy paper, but thin and flexible, and you can see the soap through it. I think it looks classy. I have been shrinkwrapping lately, but I like these better in some ways. My cigar band labels were word documents, six to a sheet - fairly simple. I use a Mac and would be happy to send you one to use as a template I you like.


----------



## Lyric

Zing said:


> Yes of course lip balm is a soapy thing, silly!  I recently made @IrishLass 's lip balm as holiday gifts.  I love that recipe because it is similar to the original Burt's Bees.  Everyone loves it.  And it's super effective.  I'm used to applying lip balm several times a day, and now just 1 or 2 times.
> Also, I like your new look.


Uww, I'd like to try some.  Gotta find where to buy.

I am visiting this forum this morning (though I need to be getting ready for worship and a gathering of like-minded worshippers this afternoon).  Having such a joy reading and remembering when I used to make soap and the frustrations of trying a small cottage business with it (never again me thinks).

We are prepping to move onto a small farm/homestead.  Perhaps I will revisit soapmaking for our lil family (he and me).  I do know I will want a simple,  moisturizing, skin loving recipe.  HP.  Will be like starting from scratch.  Do not even know where my myriad of making supplies landed. That's cool though for I am sure they are not in decent condition.  A simple wood mold with silicone living for bar soap will do (is that still a thing)?  LOL.  Perhaps with lard, KISS will be my moto way I will go with it.  We will probably be "Hip Hillbilly Farm" soaps.  Fits our space well.


----------



## Dave12444

Just made soap was looking for spring look used moringa powder anatto powder and papaya powder with a nice black chamomile  scent


----------



## AliOop

Ugeauxgirl said:


> I was cleaning out my soap room because I need it clean to pack for a trip.  I spied a mold my husband made me that just doesn't work well.  When I try to line it the paper scrunches down because it's a tall skinny mold and messes up the soap.  I had about decided to pitch it but then decided to make a permanent soap liner out of flexible cutting mats.  I also tried to fix a mold with a floppy liner with binder clips.  Then NATURALLY I had to make soap to test out my solutions.  After all that there wasn't enough time to finish cleaning the soap room.  But the soap looks pretty and smells good...


Good for you! I also love oven liner sheets for making custom mold liners. They are easier for me to cut to size than flexible cutting mats, but the mats are generally much less expensive. I have seen some YT folks "fix" a floppy liner by adding a dab of vaseline between the liner and the mold. However you do it, I'm so glad you didn't toss them out!



Catscankim said:


> @AliOop I printed out the template for online labels, they seem too big. But thanks anyway lol. I wish I could send this template to them ...."please make labels like this". I didn't find anything there like these ones.


Oh rats! Did you check their other cigar band sizes? I believe they have more than one. If they don't have the size/shape you want, they do make custom labels. I've never checked prices on custom orders, however. Would be interesting to hear how they compare to the others. Etsy has some printable templates you can purchase, too. Hope you can find what you like!


----------



## Dave12444

Dave12444 said:


> Just made soap was looking for spring look used moringa powder anatto powder and papaya powder with a nice black chamomile  scent


Thanks to all I not post much but learning lots from you all


----------



## LynetteO

Made a small batch (13oz oils) last night because I was dying to use the wire emboss tool I made & then use a soap stamp that I received from my anonymous “February Friend” @ work! I was too excited to wait to start “messing” with soap top & the embossing is barely visible. However, as usual I had so much fun. Soap is uncolored, scented with OMH & 2tsp. ea goat milk powder & finely ground oats.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

In the preview, that photo looks like you ruined The Perfect Loaf™, by accidentally tossing a necklace onto it . But then you would have used different emojis…


----------



## Basil

Dave12444 said:


> Just made soap was looking for spring look used moringa powder anatto powder and papaya powder with a nice black chamomile  scent


Those are really pretty!!!



Catscankim said:


> I cleaned my kitchen today ...I know that doesn't seem like a soapy thing, but it definitely was because I usually have to clear my kitchen, or at least a space of my soapy stuff to be able to actually cook in it these days. I mean it was clean...just soapy supplies everywhere. I have an insurance inspection coming up on Thursday, so I had to clean and make my kitchen look like a kitchen again. Its like _"aaahhhh"_. I really need to get my other room finished so that I can at least store and organize my ever growing pile of supplies. Needless to say, I will not be making soap until at least Thursday night.
> 
> The better part of my last couple of hours was spent trying to find soap label templates for cigar bands. I found Petals Bath Boutique as suggested on an inquiry I made here last year. I like the labels, but formatting them to my needs is hard for me because I am using a mac computer...on a windows computer, which I am much more experienced, it would have been done by now LOL. And I don't know if it is a mac vs windows computer conversion problem, but the original formatting of the label is weird. Like when you print out her original version, the grid lines show up all over the place, and its hard to select them in order to hide them. I will figure it out. I managed to do the top label of the template, so I will probably just get that one done and make my own template out of that.
> 
> I know I would get a better response by posting a question as its own thread, but I figured I'd ask since I'm talking about it...What weight paper do you use to print cigar band labels for your soaps? I have card stock, but I think thats too heavy, and I think copy paper is too light.
> 
> @AliOop I printed out the template for online labels, they seem too big. But thanks anyway lol. I wish I could send this template to them ...."please make labels like this". I didn't find anything there like these ones.
> 
> Listening to Tool, wishing I was in Philly for the concert Sunday night (tonight). I was supposed to be there .


I make my own cigar band labels using 65 lb wt card stock and the cricut. I get 4 labels to one sheet with a circle cut in the middle showing the bar, and the band covering up to both top and bottom edge. I really like the way they look.


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken

Yesterday I made a small batch to try out my "homemade" lard and my new silicon cavity molds. (Side note—I was pretty pleased to find this succulent mold at our local Michael's!) My standard recipe turns out much nicer if it goes through gel phase...but these didn't gel. Can anyone direct me to threads here with info about how to gel soap in individual cavity molds?


----------



## AliOop

@The_Emerald_Chicken those look great! 

I gel my cavity-mold soaps by placing them on a heating pad turned on low, inside an insulated box or bag, for an hour or two. Then I turn off the heating pad and let the residual heat finish the job, usually till the next morning. 

I prefer this method to using the oven because: 
1) it doesn't tie up the oven,
2) it doesn't make the oven or the food cooked in the oven smell like FO, 
3) my soap doesn't have to leave my soap room and potentially get damaged along the way, and
4) it isn't at risk for being cooked by someone who doesn't realize there is soap in the oven. 

#4 is really unlikely in my house, since my husband rarely turns on the oven. So the first three reasons are my real reasons for using a heating pad to force gel, rather than the oven. 

I used to turn the heating pad up to high, but after getting some silicone rash and heavy ashing from a few molds, I now stick to low heat + insulation, which gets the job done just fine.


----------



## Lyric

Yaw'll really awakening the bug in meeeee!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Lyric said:


> Yaw'll really awakening the bug in meeeee!


Ditto.  .


----------



## dibbles

In my quest to un-ridiculous my FO stash I made a big (for me) batch of lilac soap. I think I'm so ready for spring, which is probably at least 6 weeks away. At least it can smell springy. Just waiting for the soap to set up enough to move the mold to its heating pad and blankies.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

I made soap for our Fabulous February Ocean Inspired Soap Challenge’ it’s been 3 months since I last created soap  or anything, I gotta admit I so enjoyed it even though it turned out way to soft it will harden as it completely cures in time, though i’m now wondering if our Soapmakingfriends calculator is off or it’s my fabulous soaping skills that’s a wee bit off lol ?.  Tuth be told Iodine soap calculations was in the higher range’ which can indicates a softer bar, so  I’ve read this info somewhere & it seam‘s to be a good guideline for my soap  not becoming to soft, I should’ve adjusted my fats to lower it & would of been fine.  For those of you that took the time to read my boring post, I thank you


----------



## armadalesoap

I think I've just found a perfect tall and skinny mould in the shed!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

armadalesoap said:


> I think I've just found a perfect tall and skinny mould in the shed!


Yes agree’ innovatIve thinking


----------



## armadalesoap

armadalesoap said:


> I think I've just found a perfect tall and skinny mould in the shed!


It's 12cm high.... anybody who wants more than that is just plain greedy.


----------



## Zing

@dibbles , I'm holding you to that 6 weeks prediction!  Lilacs are in my top 10 favorite flowers and scents.  Growing up, there was a tall lilac bush outside my bedroom window and Spring was always intoxicating.  I thought Chicagoans enjoyed their lilacs -- then I moved to Minneapolis and whoa, baby!  Minnesoh-tans, tho', have wierd pronunciations.  Lie-locks and arbor VIE-tee, what?  It's lie-lack and arbor vee-tay.

Today I made 2 dozen lip balms (thanks again, @IrishLass ).  My supervisor is leaving for another job.  He loves my lotion bars and says he uses them as lip balm, so I figured I should give him some real lip balm as a good-bye gift.


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

I sliced soap and made lotion bars- I hope I love the jojoba oil in them cause it was pricy- even on sale.  Thx to @Zing for the tip to make them in a silicone container.  Clean up was a breeze!


----------



## Zing

Ugeauxgirl said:


> I sliced soap and made lotion bars- I hope I love the jojoba oil in them cause it was pricy- even on sale.  Thx to @Zing for the tip to make them in a silicone container.  Clean up was a breeze!


Right?!


----------



## dibbles

Zing said:


> @dibbles , I'm holding you to that 6 weeks prediction!


Um - I did say _probably at least_ 6 weeks. And I won't even get into Minnesota-speak.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Mobjack Bay said:


> because I also restocked annatto and threw some other things into my cart for good measure.


As you do!



armadalesoap said:


> I think I've just found a perfect tall and skinny mould in the shed!


Aahh yes - you're in the 'Everything I see is a possible soap mold' stage of your journey.  We've all been there


----------



## Catscankim

Basil said:


> Those are really pretty!!!
> 
> 
> I make my own cigar band labels using 65 lb wt card stock and the cricut. I get 4 labels to one sheet with a circle cut in the middle showing the bar, and the band covering up to both top and bottom edge. I really like the way they look.


...looking up cricut lol


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Dave12444 said:


> Just made soap was looking for spring look used moringa powder anatto powder and papaya powder with a nice black chamomile  scent


Nice job on the soap.  The colors look perfect for spring.  What color did the papaya powder make in the soap?  I never heard of it before today.


----------



## LynetteO

Catscankim said:


> ...looking up cricut lol


Owning a Cricut die cutting machine for crafting is a rabbit hole you may not want to go down. Don’t get me wrong I love my Cricut & have owned more than one & have used it to make everything from a simple tag to using it to cut fabric letters for quilts for my children. 
@Basil  Have you posted a pic of a bar with your Cricut label?


----------



## Bbh001

Catscankim said:


> ...looking up cricut lol



Could you please post a photo of your labels? Thanks.


----------



## Zing

I made lotion bars today with cocoa butter, mango butter, jojoba, and beeswax.  I scented it with benzoin resinoid but I don't think I'll do that again, it kinda globbed up in the bottom of the mixing bowl.

Also, finalized a design and recipe for a soap session tomorrow.


----------



## Catscankim

I cut my charcoal bars today. So I figured I could show some pics of all the soaps I made these last two weeks.

My premium ts mold from Nurture Soap is the bestest thing ever. I love it. I think this is going to be my new standard size soap. New thing is the addition of citric acid to my recipe, and also cutting to 1.25" instead of 1" like I used to.

So from left to right... the first one that looks like baby food. It was supposed to be an itp swirl, but I forgot the fragrance then added it at the last minute so it got all mottled and yucky looking. Too bad, cause it smells really good. The second one from the left is Willow and Ivy from BB. I'm in love with that smell.

The next four rows of brown. I'm really upset about those. I guess its the fragrance. I added a little more than usual to the first one. Then LESS than usual to my second. They almost look the same as far as the weird velvet look. I cleaned one up and it seemed to clean up ok. They are Sandalwood EO/FO from wsp.

Then my charcoal bars that I cut today on the far right. I was worried that the CA had something to do with the texture of my sandalwood bars since I only just started using CA, but my first and last bars had good results, so I really think it was the fragrance. Anywhoo. Charcoal bars are orange 10x. If you see the post it above the soaps, it says I added 16 tsp of AC to the batch, I only added 8 LOL. It was 16 1/2 tsp, cause thats what I grabbed out of my drawer and I already got it dirty by sticking it in the AC, so I had to painfully scoop out 16x instead of 8. so I gotta make a new post it LOL. I am the post it queen.

\


----------



## Zing

Catscankim said:


> I cut my charcoal bars today. So I figured I could show some pics of all the soaps I made these last two weeks.
> 
> My premium ts mold from Nurture Soap is the bestest thing ever. I love it. I think this is going to be my new standard size soap. New thing is the addition of citric acid to my recipe, and also cutting to 1.25" instead of 1" like I used to.
> 
> So from left to right... the first one that looks like baby food. It was supposed to be an itp swirl, but I forgot the fragrance then added it at the last minute so it got all mottled and yucky looking. Too bad, cause it smells really good. The second one from the left is Willow and Ivy from BB. I'm in love with that smell.
> 
> The next four rows of brown. I'm really upset about those. I guess its the fragrance. I added a little more than usual to the first one. Then LESS than usual to my second. They almost look the same as far as the weird velvet look. I cleaned one up and it seemed to clean up ok. They are Sandalwood EO/FO from wsp.
> 
> Then my charcoal bars that I cut today on the far right. I was worried that the CA had something to do with the texture of my sandalwood bars since I only just started using CA, but my first and last bars had good results, so I really think it was the fragrance. Anywhoo. Charcoal bars are orange 10x. If you see the post it above the soaps, it says I added 16 tsp of AC to the batch, I only added 8 LOL. It was 16 1/2 tsp, cause thats what I grabbed out of my drawer and I already got it dirty by sticking it in the AC, so I had to painfully scoop out 16x instead of 8. so I gotta make a new post it LOL. I am the post it queen.
> 
> \View attachment 64843


What's to be upset about?!  Whatchoo talkin' 'bout, Willis?!  Those layer soaps are Stun.  Ning!  Great job on all of them.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

@Catcankim those are beautiful soaps’ I’m loving your T&S size soap  what size are they or does BB only carry one size? Also the black in your charcoal colored soap is so black’ that’s not easy’ stunning soaps . Glad I’m not the only one w/ sticky notes on the closets wall, a sign of pure genius. .


----------



## Catscankim

You are too kind Mr. Zing. But you know the feeling of knowing something is wrong. Those sandalwood ones are weird. I think they will be fine after I clean them up. I did one and it looks ok.

Anyway, thank you! You are the best cheerleader ever LOL


----------



## Misschief

Zing said:


> What's to be upset about?!  Whatchoo talkin' 'bout, Willis?!  Those layer soaps are Stun.  Ning!  Great job on all of them.


I agree, totally!!


----------



## Catscankim

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> @Catcankim those are beautiful soaps’ I’m loving your T&S size soap  what size are they or does BB only carry one size? Also the black in your charcoal colored soap is so black’ that’s not easy’ stunning soaps . Glad I’m not the only one w/ sticky notes on the closets wall, a sign of pure genius. .


They are made in a  Nurture Soap TS Premium Mold. I purchase their non-premium silicone mole last year and I hate it because it bows terribly and the soap is hard to get out. Prior to that I was using a regular standard 8 bar mold. The ts mold is 1000g oils. My recipe fits perfect.

I went heavy on the charcoal for those soaps. I know they are going to have black lather. I am experimenting because I had so many ppl asking for charcoal soaps at the market last week.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Catscankim said:


> They are made in a  Nurture Soap TS Premium Mold. I purchase their non-premium silicone mole last year and I hate it because it bows terribly and the soap is hard to get out. Prior to that I was using a regular standard 8 bar mold. The ts mold is 1000g oils. My recipe fits perfect.
> 
> I went heavy on the charcoal for those soaps. I know they are going to have black lather. I am experimenting because I had so many ppl asking for charcoal soaps at the market last week.


Thank you’ your soaps are beautiful.


----------



## Catscankim

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> @Catcankim those are beautiful soaps’ I’m loving your T&S size soap  what size are they or does BB only carry one size? Also the black in your charcoal colored soap is so black’ that’s not easy’ stunning soaps . Glad I’m not the only one w/ sticky notes on the closets wall, a sign of pure genius. .


TS Premium Mold Nurture Soap

They are out of stock. I want to buy another one lol.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Catscankim said:


> TS Premium Mold Nurture Soap
> 
> They are out of stock. I want to buy another one lol.


I’ll keep an eye out’ let u know if I noticed they are available.


----------



## AAShillito

TashaBird said:


> Cut my customer favorite that I’ve been out of for way too long! Made the right calculations so that they fit the cardboard boxes that we want to use. This is my collab soap I make with DH. He triple wet renders all the bacon grease until it’s clean and pretty, and I make the soap. Liquid is dark beer, %80 bacon fat, bottom layer has cocoa powder, top layer has coffee. It’s the Grandude Bar! That’s what our gbabies call him.


What does it smell like? Looks awesome


----------



## Phantomka

TashaBird said:


> Got to go fishing AND cut new soaps! (AND procrastinate soap dishes) It was a good day. The spritz of glitter between layers ona couple did nothing. Broke my run and put colors together that blend, instead of contrast. Turned out pretty good!
> I’m happy to have made soap! It really is magical stuff! We’re all a bunch a of wizards! Soapamine rush!!


What is the name of this method? Thank you


----------



## squarepancakes

So last week I made some coffee soap and it seized up badly once I added the fragrance oil, was forced to HP it to try and salvage it. Today I cut it and although it doesnt look pretty, seems alright. Only thing is, the scent was of an odd medicinal/herbal smell.

Undeterred, I tried again, this time I decided to add the FO to the oils in a bid to be more in control when the acceleration happens. But I'm certain this FO is a complete dud at this point for as soon as the lye went in, the oil started to seize and rice. Insanely fast, within seconds. The photo of it in the mixing bowl is from today's batch. It was a solid lump. Sigh.

So once again, I was forced to try and salvage it over the boiler, was plenty annoyed at this point, and I've a feeling that this would be worst than the last batch as it wasnt even properly blended to trace prior to the FO going in. Did not take photos as I was so done with it by then. Would prob be forced to rebatch it next week. Will be tossing this FO out in a bit, what a nightmare.

Some happier news, my strawberry shortcake turned out pretty alright. Although the colorants were a bit effy when I was trying to blend it in last week at least it _kinda _looks like a slice of cake and it smells rather sweet and delish.


----------



## Phantomka

squarepancakes said:


> So last week I made some coffee soap and it seized up badly once I added the fragrance oil, was forced to HP it to try and salvage it. Today I cut it and although it doesnt look pretty, seems alright. Only thing is, the scent was of an odd medicinal/herbal smell.
> 
> Undeterred, I tried again, this time I decided to add the FO to the oils in a bid to be more in control when the acceleration happens. But I'm certain this FO is a complete dud at this point for as soon as the lye went in, the oil started to seize and rice. Insanely fast, within seconds. So once again, I was forced to try and salvage it over the boiler, was plenty annoyed at this point, and I've a feeling that this would be worst than the last batch as it wasnt even properly blended to trace prior to the FO going in. Would prob be forced to rebatch it next week. Will be tossing this FO out in a bit, what a nightmare.


It looks quite nice


----------



## squarepancakes

Phantomka said:


> It looks quite nice



Yes it's definitely not as bad as I expected, but a pity about the FO. Will need to go on the hunt for another latte smelling FO soon.


----------



## Phantomka

squarepancakes said:


> Yes it's definitely not as bad as I expected, but a pity about the FO. Will need to go on the hunt for another latte smelling FO soon.


Or try blending some EOs if you can/want.


----------



## squarepancakes

Phantomka said:


> Or try blending some EOs if you can/want.



Yea I do sometimes, but I was hoping to go with FOs for this as coffee oil is rather pricey. Will see how it goes. Coffee soap has been banished to the bottom of the todo list now. Hahah


----------



## Dave12444

Mobjack Bay said:


> Nice job on the soap.  The colors look perfect for spring.  What color did the papaya powder make in the soap?  I never heard of it before today.


Sorry took so long i Have used papaya powder extract before no other colours it turned out real nice beige color I used the recommended . 5 percent usage. no Pic though I am only hobby soaker



Dave12444 said:


> Just made soap was looking for spring look used moringa powder anatto powder and papaya powder with a nice black chamomile  scent


Thanks update the colors have stayed the same so happy


----------



## TheGecko

I'm working on my website.  I may try and make some soap later on.


----------



## Zing

Big soapy day today!  Great to wake up to the challenge update!!

I made soap, too!  It was the first time using silk so it will definitely be an impatient wait for the cure!  Also it was a new design for me so I'll be on pins and needles until the cut.  Despite using one color and no color, it was quite the mess, globs of batter everywhere.  Smells great, tho' -- used a @Misschief blend of equal parts rosemary, lavender, peppermint essential oils.


----------



## Basil

TheGecko said:


> I'm working on my website.  I may try and make some soap later on.


Can I ask you what you’re using to create your website? You may have said earlier- I seem to miss a lot of conversations. I apologize if it causes repetition.


----------



## TheGecko

Basil said:


> Can I ask you what you’re using to create your website? You may have said earlier- I seem to miss a lot of conversations. I apologize if it causes repetition. ☹



No worries.  Squarespace.  I had tried a couple of other 'shopping carts' but really struggled with them (and mind you, I have a degree in this stuff).


----------



## lianasouza

I celebrated my first soapiversary testing one year old castile bars! 

But I'm not that impressed, must try Zany's recipe.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

lianasouza said:


> I celebrated my first soapiversary testing one year old castile bars!
> 
> But I'm not that impressed, must try Zany's recipe.


Happy Soap Anniversary


----------



## Zany_in_CO

lianasouza said:


> But I'm not that impressed, must try Zany's recipe.


Oh, please do!

If it's not too much trouble, and if you are so inclined, it would be GREAT if you could post a thread in the *Soap Showcase & Photo Gallery* -- _"Traditional Castile vs ZNSC"_ -- to compare the lather between the two bars. *ZNSC* is ready to lather up at the 2 week mark. But, of course, the longer the cure the better -- 4-6 weeks is sufficient. 3-months to 1-year cure isn't necessary at all! ☺


----------



## Zing

I had told my good bud in Hawaii about the February challenge.  He was our host and introduced us to Kehena Beach and Punaluʻu Beach -- which was the inspiration for my challenge entry.  So he blabbed the challenge results to all of our friends so I awoke to a flurry of texts.  One friend wants to frame my soap.

I unmolded, cut, and posted my new soap, First time silk .


----------



## ~Dragonfly~

I spent hours reading up on planers, bevelers, and log splitters, and still don’t know which to get


----------



## mx5inpenn

I made a triple batch of soap  Vanilla Bean scented so no colors and just a chopstick swirl with some unscented batter.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

mx6inpenn said:


> I made a triple batch of soap  Vanilla Bean scented so no colors and just a chopstick swirl with some unscented batter.View attachment 64884


Hopefully you post pictures after the cut.


----------



## Vicki C

I am doing some fragrance testing, trying to be somewhat methodical. I have an… umm… extensive collection of fragrances  and I need better records on how they perform. Testing each in an 80 g round cavity mold at 5%, or less if manufacturer says so. I’m using ZCS on potentially discoloring including non-vanilla discoloring fragrances to see what happens. Today I made 24 samples and am still in the Fs. I know. Ridiculous.
I used to sew a lot and had an embarrassing amount of fabric. I remember seeing a bumper sticker that said “She who dies with the most fabric wins.” I guess it’s my personality. I need a bumper sticker that says “She who dies with the most fragrance oils wins.”


----------



## HopeSoap

Today I checked in on my curing  Solesife Soap German salt bar and once again Disappointed!! It was my favorite recipe for customers & myself but suddenly the past 3 batches have cracked, and this batch is sticky, and I see it will be cracking too :-(   I have no idea what's going on, but I'll keep trying.


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

I'm in vacation in Michigan and I'm doing nothing soapy except that I brought my hostess a pile of soap.  She apparently likes homemade soap because she had some in the sink soap dish in the bathroom.  I'm happy to report that mine is better...


----------



## Vicki C

HopeSoap said:


> Today I checked in on my curing  Solesife Soap German salt bar and once again Disappointed!! It was my favorite recipe for customers & myself but suddenly the past 3 batches have cracked, and this batch is sticky, and I see it will be cracking too :-(   I have no idea what's going on, but I'll keep trying.


Do you use lard? I know some people on FB were complaining about a certain brand of lard suddenly making soft, sticky soap.


----------



## Catscankim

I did a soapy experiment. I made an almost 100% shea soap. Really just wanna see how it turns out I guess. My aunt asked me for something moisturizing. I know that isn't possible, so I just decided to experiment, cause I never really do. I just make my usual recipe lard bars. And I have a lot of shea butter on hand actually. I made a triple butter bar once with olive oil once and its really nice.

I say almost because i know it won's be very bubbly with just the shea, so I added 5% castor oil, plus sugar in the water as usual.

Looking at the soap calc, it seems nice except the bubbles. Hopefully the sugar boosts that.

You probably all know my results lol. But I never go out of the box, so I did a thing lol.

Nothing else in it but half of my usual amt of fragrance just in case it turns out well LOL If not, I have other plans for it.


----------



## Kimimarie84

Followed a tutorial I found on this forum for welding soap together. Went through every step carefully and fully. Soap melted into gooey blobs - they looked like microwaved marshmallows. Everything had to be melted down and repoured, which was incredibly disappointing because I was really happy with the original result. The white top of the soap just didn’t want to stick to the rest of the soap because I waited too long to pour the white part of the soap onto the rest of it. It’s a beer soap scented with BrambeBerry’s Scotch Whiskey, and I was so excited about the layers I put into the soap. The final result is not what I wanted, but at least I managed to salvage what could have been a total loss, and the soap still smells amazing. Live and learn, I guess.


----------



## AliOop

Catscankim said:


> I did a soapy experiment. I made an almost 100% shea soap. Really just wanna see how it turns out I guess. My aunt asked me for something moisturizing. I know that isn't possible, so I just decided to experiment, cause I never really do. I just make my usual recipe lard bars. And I have a lot of shea butter on hand actually. I made a triple butter bar once with olive oil once and its really nice.
> 
> I say almost because i know it won's be very bubbly with just the shea, so I added 5% castor oil, plus sugar in the water as usual.
> 
> Looking at the soap calc, it seems nice except the bubbles. Hopefully the sugar boosts that.
> 
> You probably all know my results lol. But I never go out of the box, so I did a thing lol.
> 
> Nothing else in it but half of my usual amt of fragrance just in case it turns out well LOL If not, I have other plans for it.


There are some good recipes shared on SMF for high-shea soaps. I am pretty sure @cmzaha and @Zany_in_CO have each shared theirs.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

AliOop said:


> I am pretty sure @cmzaha and @Zany_in_CO have each shared theirs.


... and I just LUV it!     Dense creamy lather that leaves my skin feeling great!

*Zany's 67% Shea Butter CP - INS 155*


----------



## Catscankim

@Zany_in_CO I think I will try that tonight. I saw a recipe on yt for a 60% shea butter soap, but I didn't have enough cocoa butter for it so I experimented with just the shea and castor. I think it might have been Terri from Tree Marie, not sure.

Getting ready to cut last nights soap. It looks really nice. It is a pretty cream color. Hope it stays that color with the Coconut FO in it. I didn't add any TD or other colorants.


----------



## Catscankim

Made @Zany_in_CO shea recipe just now. Added CA this time and a bit more fragrance. Holy rice cakes batman lol. I managed to save it I think.

I dont blame the recipe. I blame it on me using a new recipe that i am not familiar with.

It will be ok. Like i said, i saved it. So i guess i will be going to bed at a decent time tonight after all lol.


----------



## TashaBird

Phantomka said:


> What is the name of this method? Thank you


It’s a pull-through technique. Also called kaleidoscope soap.



AAShillito said:


> What does it smell like? Looks awesome


I use EO in this soap, usually something earth and balanced, but I don’t remember in this batch what I used. The beer, coffee, chocolate, and bacon fat contribute no smell.

I’ve been away visiting fam in FL. Made 4 batches of bath bombs yesterday. This is good because it looks like rain today! Today I plan on making some embeds for a couple of soaps. These should be fun to airbrush!! I gotta say, 4 batches of BBs and the dishes only took me 10 minutes!! Still, I love the magick of soap the most!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

I ordered Rice Bran Oil, arrival is next week’ i’ll refrain from soaping, meanwhile I’ll be reviewing ya’ll‘s beautiful soaps & post’ chiming in when I can add substantial information ℹ As well as Spread Some Love & Encouragement 

Happy soaping


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Vicki C said:


> I have been experimenting with alkanet, indigo, turkey rhubarb, and madder. The photo below shows combinations of each of these. I have had zero luck with this indigo from Bramble Berry. [ETA by zero success” I mean I’m getting dull gray, no fun blues.] I’m going to try a different brand. The alkanet and rhubarb came out much paler than when I have used it in the past. Not sure why. The madder is smooth bedstraw roots I dug and dried for the garden challenge. It was much pinker earlier and has faded to a peachy rose color.
> View attachment 59122
> View attachment 59123
> 
> Also, in a big cleanup effort of my workspace I took a look at what I thought was distilled water and now see that it has magnesium sulfate, potassium bicarbonate and potassium chloride. It’s right there on the label, I obviously wasn’t paying careful attention.  I am not sure of the effect of these salts on my soap but I wonder if they contributed to trouble I was having with soda ash.
> View attachment 59124


Yep’ noticed sometime back ( added minerals ) Yikes.


----------



## Ladka

This is not exactly a soapy thing I've done today but is certainly related to my soaping.
About ten days ago I gave away a bar od soap to my grandson's girlfriend who has severe problems with skin on her face.
It is a dual lye soap made with beef tallow, castor oil and sugar, colour free and fragrance free, cured for eight weeks.
Today she told me it nicely removes excess oil without making her skin feel over dry.
We're both very happy!
Up to now I haven't made any such extra mild soap cause my skin is not oversensitive nor do anyone in my family or friends have problematic skin. The girl agreed she would test my soap although she already uses special cleansers for her face. So I thought of tallow with a little bit of castor oil and sugar for bubbles. I forgot to ask her about bubbling, we were both so thrilled with the effect of my soap on her skin. 
Happy as a clam!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Ladka said:


> we were both so thrilled with the effect of my soap on her skin. Happy as a clam!


BRAVO!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Zany_in_CO said:


> BRAVO!


That’s so awesome


----------



## Vicki C

I had a fun thing happen - I was fiddling with embeds and a clay extruder and made a soap representing the James Webb Space Telescope - it was my entry for the February soap challenge with Amy Warden. I got five votes, but it wasn’t as pretty as the winners. Well, my sister has a family member who is an astrophysicist, he works on JWST and his wife works on Hubble, so she bought four of the five bars I made. I sent them off and didn’t think much of it. Next thing I know I’m getting tons of hits on my Etsy page, someone bought the lone bar, and people are messaging me to see if I will make more. Eventually I figured out she posted it on Twitter - and the space community is going nuts for it! I’m thrilled. It is a rather time consuming soap to make but I’m delighted people like it.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Vicki C said:


> I had a fun thing happen - I was fiddling with embeds and a clay extruder and made a soap representing the James Webb Space Telescope - it was my entry for the February soap challenge with Amy Warden. I got five votes, but it wasn’t as pretty as the winners. Well, my sister has a family member who is an astrophysicist, he works on JWST and his wife works on Hubble, so she bought four of the five bars I made. I sent them off and didn’t think much of it. Next thing I know I’m getting tons of hits on my Etsy page, someone bought the lone bar, and people are messaging me to see if I will make more. Eventually I figured out she posted it on Twitter - and the space community is going nuts for it! I’m thrilled. It is a rather time consuming soap to make but I’m delighted people like it.
> View attachment 64924


OMGOSH. Love  your story. Your soap looks awesome


----------



## Megan

Vicki C said:


> I had a fun thing happen - I was fiddling with embeds and a clay extruder and made a soap representing the James Webb Space Telescope - it was my entry for the February soap challenge with Amy Warden. I got five votes, but it wasn’t as pretty as the winners. Well, my sister has a family member who is an astrophysicist, he works on JWST and his wife works on Hubble, so she bought four of the five bars I made. I sent them off and didn’t think much of it. Next thing I know I’m getting tons of hits on my Etsy page, someone bought the lone bar, and people are messaging me to see if I will make more. Eventually I figured out she posted it on Twitter - and the space community is going nuts for it! I’m thrilled. It is a rather time consuming soap to make but I’m delighted people like it.
> View attachment 64924



Rightly so they're going nuts! The time and effort! This is awesome!


----------



## anyulig

Unmolded and cut my amethyst soap. Scented with BB’s Bergamot and Black Tea. It’s a bit strong and perfume-y. Will it mellow out as it cures?


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

anyulig said:


> Unmolded and cut my amethyst soap. Scented with BB’s Bergamot and Black Tea. It’s a bit strong and perfume-y. Will it mellow out as it cures?View attachment 64934


Yes more often then not the scent in soap fades in time.


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken

anyulig said:


> Unmolded and cut my amethyst soap. Scented with BB’s Bergamot and Black Tea. It’s a bit strong and perfume-y. Will it mellow out as it cures?View attachment 64934


I personally really like that fragrance and wouldn't think of it as perfumey.


----------



## PepperJack

I did a lather test of the 1 week old batch of ZNSB (80% OO) I made vs 1 year old bars of Castile, Bastille and salt water bastille.  I thought there was a separate thread someone had linked for lather/performance testing but now I can’t find it.  
And yes, I am asking a lot of a 1 week old bar of soap, but spoiler, it performed really well.  I have photos.


----------



## Carolyne Thrasher

My husband is down to a smidge of his dual lye shave soap so today I mixed up a new batch. I don't know why I wait so long to make this stuff. I put some in some stainless steel cups and then molded a few pucks so I can sell them at the consignment story and market. The problem with shave soap is that it lasts so dang long.


----------



## KiwiMoose

I made my SMF March challenge soap - now I have to wait all month to upload the photos


----------



## Zany_in_CO

PepperJack said:


> I thought there was a separate thread someone had linked for lather/performance testing but now I can’t find it.


Please start a new thread in the *Soap Showcase & Photo Gallery*. I'm excited to see the comparison!


----------



## PepperJack

Zany_in_CO said:


> Please start a new thread in the *Soap Showcase & Photo Gallery*. I'm excited to see the comparison!


There it is!! Thank you.  Will add.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I had a request for a custom batch - the brighter the better… I finally broke out the neons  Plan A was a spin swirl.  This is the Plan B soap


----------



## KiwiMoose

Mobjack Bay said:


> I had a request for a custom batch - the brighter the better… I finally broke out the neons  Plan A was a spin swirl.  This is the Plan B soap
> 
> View attachment 64952


Next time go ahead and just do the 'plan B' right off the bat!  It looks great!


----------



## Nanna

Nanna said:


> I am so blessed. Friends with a butcher and just got this beautiful fresh free pig fat. Beef fat is in the freezer patiently waiting. Can’t wait to try the two together


----------



## Nanna

Nanna said:


> This is what I found when I went to use my pork lard today
> I’m guessing it’s bird food but hoping not


----------



## PepperJack

Oh no!


----------



## maryloucb

I haven’t made any soap in a while, so today I made a double batch of rosemary mint soap. I went to measure the essential oils and I didn’t have enough rosemary, so I improvised and added some vetiver, cedarwood and fir needle. It smelled good in the mold, hopefully it will be a good combo!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

KiwiMoose said:


> Next time go ahead and just do the 'plan B' right off the bat!  It looks great!


Thank you!


----------



## LynetteO

@ResolvableOwl 
So glad to read a post from you & pleased that your absence was only temporary. The reason/explanation  has me perplexed, but I’m not going to look the gift horse in the mouth here. 
Welcome Back!


----------



## John Harris

@ResolvableOwl Your absence was definitely noticed!  Welcome back!!


----------



## maryloucb

@ResolvableOwl I thought you had been quiet lately! Glad you are back!


----------



## MellonFriend

Goodness, I don't think anyone was expecting that was the reason you were gone, @ResolvableOwl!  

Glad you are back though!


----------



## Basil




----------



## ResolvableOwl

KiwiMoose said:


> Aahh yes - you're in the 'Everything I see is a possible soap mold' stage of your journey.  We've all been there












Zing said:


> mango butter


Finally the end of The Empty Cupboard campaign? Were you allowed to restock mango butter?



Catscankim said:


> Charcoal bars are orange 10x. If you see the post it above the soaps, it says I added 16 tsp of AC to the batch, I only added 8 LOL. It was 16 1/2 tsp, cause thats what I grabbed out of my drawer and I already got it dirty by sticking it in the AC, so I had to painfully scoop out 16x instead of 8. so I gotta make a new post it LOL. I am the post it queen.


Are those soaps, or holes in my monitor?



Catscankim said:


> I say almost because i know it won's be very bubbly with just the shea, so I added 5% castor oil, plus sugar in the water as usual.
> 
> Looking at the soap calc, it seems nice except the bubbles. Hopefully the sugar boosts that.
> 
> You probably all know my results lol. But I never go out of the box, so I did a thing lol.


It might be just alright. Don't expect a lather explosion, but you might be pleasantly surprised. Such “wrong” recipes that ignore the usual rules aren't automatically bad. Castor and sugar for sure will help. Low superfat too (looking at you, unsaponifiables!). It's like with Castile – it might not catch your eyes with bright mountains of lather, but when it makes your skin happy, then you have done everything right! 



maryloucb said:


> I haven’t made any soap in a while, so today I made a double batch of rosemary mint soap. I went to measure the essential oils and I didn’t have enough rosemary, so I improvised and added some vetiver, cedarwood and fir needle. It smelled good in the mold, hopefully it will be a good combo!


Can't help myself – as fine as the rosemary+mint sounds, that “emergency combo” sounds at least as exciting!


And one last thing to conclude my speed-run through the last two weeks: @Peachy Clean Soap Luv your new avatar design!  Still, in my head you will always be that classy 1890s lady with the extravagant hat.


----------



## Zing

ResolvableOwl said:


> Finally the end of The Empty Cupboard campaign? Were you allowed to restock mango butter?



Yay!, Welcome back!! Shh, I re-classified mango butter as a staple and restocked it.  I'm bad at imagining volumes and ordered 10 pounds!  When it arrived, Mrs. Zing fell out of her chair.  But I am nearing the end of operation empty cupboard.


----------



## Catscankim

@ zing...I do the same thing. I can't "see" in my head how much of a product I need, particularly butters. So now I have a box full of shea LOL. Whittling away at it with my shea butter soaps.

So my soapy thing today is planing and beveling soaps so I don't get behind like I normally do. The sandalwood ones that I made are turning out to be a challenge. They got serious ash on all sides and they are hard to clean up. My 5oz bars are now 4oz. I did one last week, and the ash didn't build back up like I feared, so now I'm doing the rest.

I worked overnight last night and got killed, so I'm just getting started. I'm normally in bed by 9pm ish, but I took a long nap after work so my sleep schedule is really screwed up today. I figured I would do something boring like plane soaps to kill time. The crumbly ash on these soaps is killing me though, but in the end they look good after a good polishing with a micro fiber cloth.

Just realized that I used the word kill three times in that last paragraph, guess it suits my mood after last night LOL.


----------



## Zing

I made a batch of lotion bars.  Recently my neice requested some so I mailed her a couple.  She is in Navy boot camp.  Now everyone in her division wants them!  I'll send my neice a couple dozen to share.

Mrs. Zing and I spent the week painting and sprucing up our basement, home of my soap shop.  Now it's much brighter and cleaner.  It was a chore and a half hauling out the previous owner's 90 year old collection of cee-rap.  Now the space feels like "ours" finally after moving in 2 years ago.


----------



## ~Dragonfly~

I sold some of my previous hobby equipment and the money is burning a hole in my pocket, so I ordered a planer/beveler.  Next up, slab mold and log splitter.


----------



## LynetteO

Popped some tiny ZNSC soaps out of their silicone molds that I made last night.


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

@ResolvableOwl Glad you are back!


----------



## PepperJack

LynetteO said:


> Popped some tiny ZNSC soaps out of their silicone molds that I made last night.


What cute molds!  Where do you find tiny molds like that?  They are adorable.


----------



## Basil

Zing said:


> I made a batch of lotion bars.  Recently my neice requested some so I mailed her a couple.  She is in Navy boot camp.  Now everyone in her division wants them!  I'll send my neice a couple dozen to share.
> 
> Mrs. Zing and I spent the week painting and sprucing up our basement, home of my soap shop.  Now it's much brighter and cleaner.  It was a chore and a half hauling out the previous owner's 90 year old collection of cee-rap.  Now the space feels like "ours" finally after moving in 2 years ago.


That’s so great @Zing! Congratulations on the new look of your basement! I know all the military folk will appreciate your lotion bars. I sent my grandson my soap when he was in the army and he shared it with everyone including his Sargent. When he was deployed to Poland and Kuwait and Iran I mailed it there for him and his buds. He got out of active duty in December and now he’s sharing with the National Guard. You have started something exciting!! You never know where your lotion bars will go!!


----------



## Zing

Basil said:


> That’s so great @Zing! Congratulations on the new look of your basement! I know all the military folk will appreciate your lotion bars. I sent my grandson my soap when he was in the army and he shared it with everyone including his Sargent. When he was deployed to Poland and Kuwait and Iran I mailed it there for him and his buds. He got out of active duty in December and now he’s sharing with the National Guard. You have started something exciting!! You never know where your lotion bars will go!!


Thanks for sharing this great story!


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Make Soap, Not War! 🕊


----------



## JoyfulSudz

I made these soaps that I'm going to sell and donate all the proceeds to the Ukrainian Red Cross.  (The dried flowers on top are sunflower petals.)


----------



## Basil

JoyfulSudz said:


> I made these soaps that I'm going to sell and donate all the proceeds to the Ukrainian Red Cross.  (The dried flowers on top are sunflower petals.) View attachment 65016


Those are beautiful! I saw others are doing the same. I plan on making them as well and my daughter will sell and donate for me. So many different causes to donate to. @JoyfulSudz I’m sure you’ll be successful with your cause. Can I ask what scent you used or did you?


----------



## JoyfulSudz

Basil said:


> Those are beautiful! I saw others are doing the same. I plan on making them as well and my daughter will sell and donate for me. So many different causes to donate to. @JoyfulSudz I’m sure you’ll be successful with your cause. Can I ask what scent you used or did you?


Thank you!  It was hard to choose, but I settled on the Ukrainian Red Cross -- a site recommended by Forbes Magazine.
The fragrance is a combo of Nurture's Persephone's Kiss and Star Showers.
Hope you do well with your Ukraine soaps!


----------



## Zing

JoyfulSudz said:


> I made these soaps that I'm going to sell and donate all the proceeds to the Ukrainian Red Cross.  (The dried flowers on top are sunflower petals.) View attachment 65016


I am so glad you shared this!  You have sparked an idea.  I have felt powerless about the situation -- but this is something I can do.  Do you mind sharing the colorants you used?  They are brilliant.  I have not had good luck with yellow.


----------



## AliOop

An accidentally discovered tip for obtaining a good yellow: use Nurture's Awaken fragrance! 

The notes say that it discolors to a light yellow. However, when it turned my batter a dark tan, I panicked and added a good bit of TD in an attempt to lighten it. Even with all that TD, I have quite the yellow soap (fortunately, that probably improved my overall soap design; I'd show a pic, but it's my challenge soap for this month, so you will have to wait). Anyway, combining that fragrance with some yellow mica should produce a really nice yellow.


----------



## Zing

Thanks for the tip, @AliOop!  Tonight I finished packing up 2 dozen lotion bars and 1 dozen lip balms to ship to my neice to share with her Navy boot camp mates.  This uncle is so dang proud of her!  She is thriving at boot camp!  Many of us worried she'd become a permanent fixture in her mom's basement playing video games.  She's floundered in the past but is finally launched.


----------



## JoyfulSudz

Zing said:


> I am so glad you shared this!  You have sparked an idea.  I have felt powerless about the situation -- but this is something I can do.  Do you mind sharing the colorants you used?  They are brilliant.  I have not had good luck with yellow.


That was it for me exactly!  I feel powerless and it helps doing this one small thing. Many drops in a bucket can eventually fill it to the top!
I used Nurture micas -- Proud Peacock with a touch of Klein Blue for the top.  Firefly Yellow for the bottom. 
Good luck making the bars and your perfect yellow!


----------



## Basil

JoyfulSudz said:


> Thank you!  It was hard to choose, but I settled on the Ukrainian Red Cross -- a site recommended by Forbes Magazine.
> The fragrance is a combo of Nurture's Persephone's Kiss and Star Showers.
> Hope you do well with your Ukraine soaps!


Thank you so much! We have friends who participate in Doctors Without Borders so we’ll be doing that. Good luck to you as well!


----------



## Catscankim

I unmolded last nights soap, but didn't cut it yet because I don't know what to do with it. all the corners stuck in the mold, so will be losing a few usable but unsellable bars. I unmolded early and always do, but its been raining if that matters. I dunno...

I made a thin blue line charcoal soap tonight. At the last minute I added a gold mica line. Hope that wasnt a mistake cause I didn't need to do it, I just felt like it would be a nice touch.

I wanna make a Ukraine soap, but haven't decided on colors yet.


----------



## Catscankim

I just cut two batches of soap: a lemon bar scented yellow/white swirl (with no bubbles yay!), and my attempt at yet another thin blue line soap.

I think I am usually good at straight lines in my soaps, but doing a thin blue line seems to elude me. I don't know why, but my lines always come out wonky. Too thick or thin, or just plain crooked. I'm going to have to come up with another plan, or just give up the concept completely.


----------



## maryloucb

Catscankim said:


> I just cut two batches of soap: a lemon bar scented yellow/white swirl (with no bubbles yay!), and my attempt at yet another thin blue line soap.
> 
> I think I am usually good at straight lines in my soaps, but doing a thin blue line seems to elude me. I don't know why, but my lines always come out wonky. Too thick or thin, or just plain crooked. I'm going to have to come up with another plan, or just give up the concept completely.


I feel your pain! I have at least 3 batches of thin blue line fails! And so many people want me to make it. It’s a pain and my least favorite soap to make.


----------



## Catscankim

My plan was to give it to our cops that man our ER at the hospital. I love those guys/gals. Our ER keeps them pretty busy. Plus I missed an unofficial deadline for an officer friend who died in the line of duty. EOW


----------



## maryloucb

Catscankim said:


> My plan was to give it to our cops that man our ER at the hospital. I love those guys/gals. Our ER keeps them pretty busy. Plus I missed an unofficial deadline for an officer friend who died in the line of duty. EOW


That is very sweet of you, and so sorry to hear about your friend 

I make 3 separate batches for the 3 layers and mix them when the previous layer is set up. It’s the only way I can remotely get straight lines.


----------



## kittyclark53

maryloucb said:


> That is very sweet of you, and so sorry to hear about your friend
> 
> I make 3 separate batches for the 3 layers and mix them when the previous layer is set up. It’s the only way I can remotely get straight lines.


That's a great idea!



JoyfulSudz said:


> I made these soaps that I'm going to sell and donate all the proceeds to the Ukrainian Red Cross.  (The dried flowers on top are sunflower petals.) View attachment 65016


Beautiful and the colors are Marvelous!


----------



## Catscankim

maryloucb said:


> That is very sweet of you, and so sorry to hear about your friend
> 
> I make 3 separate batches for the 3 layers and mix them when the previous layer is set up. It’s the only way I can remotely get straight lines.


I have a pretty good grip on making straight layers. It is just this soap that is giving me troubles. I guess cause its not forgiving. I have a non-scientific theory about the charcoal layers being heavier than the blue mica layer.

Then there is the color blue. It driving me batty. I will mix a bit of mica w/oil and it seems like a perfect blue, but not so much in the soap.

I have one more try left in me. After that I am done lol.

Anyway, my soapy thing today...

My aunt who wants something "good for her skin". I made two batches of shea butter soap. One is my own recipe with 95% shea, 5% castor, and sugar.  And the other is @Zany_in_CO  67% shea. Only about 10 days in, I tested two scraps of soap.

Both felt really nice for 10 day old soap. I kinda like my color better: like a nice creamy nutty white, whereas the 67% soap has a distinct translucent coconut look . But zanys bubbles were awesome. Far superior than my 95% shea. Mine got plenty of bubbles but I had to really work up the soap to get them... zanys had nice thick creamy sustainable bubbles with almost no work at all. 

Can't really comment on the after-feel of the soaps being at only less than two weeks old. My hands right now feel really dry after washing with both young soaps one after the other lol.

So +1 to mine for the color, but everything else goes to Zany's recipe so far.

Didn't intend to make this a mine vs zany competition LOL. It's definitely not. I just tested both soaps just now. I'm honestly just really excited that my soap bubbled at all. 

Excited for the cure after a few more weeks to see how they behave in the shower. Thank you for the recipe zany. I think yours are winning this unintended race so far.


----------



## LisaBoBisa

The_Emerald_Chicken said:


> View attachment 64668
> 
> Yesterday I made a small batch to try out my "homemade" lard and my new silicon cavity molds. (Side note—I was pretty pleased to find this succulent mold at our local Michael's!) My standard recipe turns out much nicer if it goes through gel phase...but these didn't gel. Can anyone direct me to threads here with info about how to gel soap in individual cavity molds?




OMG I just bought two of those at Michael’s today! The crazy thing is, I paid $15+tax and shipping for a 4-succulent mold from BrambleBerry (unmolded my first batch of succulents Monday, so happy with the shape), and when I brought one of the soaps to Michaels today to compare their mold, my soap slipped right into the cheaper Michael’s version.

So Michael’s’ mold is identical to BB’s for the middle two succulents. Bought two 6-succulent molds with a coupon for 12.78+tax. So much cheaper—you were smart to buy them at Michael’s instead of BB— and now I can pour 2 lbs of succulents at a time w/ 3 molds.

FTR, I CP Oven Processed mine by heating up the oven to the lowest setting for a minute, covering the cavity mold with a silicon liner, wrapping the mold and the cookie sheet it sat on with a big towel, and sticking that bundle into the turned-off-but-still-warm oven. I left it in there overnight.

Seemed to work:




colorant: spirulina

I could use advice for avoiding
bubbles in those leaf tips—it happens when i pour roses, too.



Basil said:


> Those are really pretty!!!
> 
> 
> I make my own cigar band labels using 65 lb wt card stock and the cricut. I get 4 labels to one sheet with a circle cut in the middle showing the bar, and the band covering up to both top and bottom edge. I really like the way they look.



@Basil these sound wonderful—would love to see a picture of the cutout cigar band labels!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Catscankim said:


> Thank you for the recipe zany.


My pleasure, Kim. Keep up the good work and thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## maryloucb

Catscankim said:


> I have a pretty good grip on making straight layers. It is just this soap that is giving me troubles. I guess cause its not forgiving. I have a non-scientific theory about the charcoal layers being heavier than the blue mica layer.
> 
> Then there is the color blue. It driving me batty. I will mix a bit of mica w/oil and it seems like a perfect blue, but not so much in the soap.


Interesting. I've never done lines except in the tbl soap, so that's been my only experience! In my next batch I'm going to try indigo for the blue. I know it won't be as bright as the mica blue, but I try to use only natural ingredients, so we shall see how it turns out!


----------



## Christa10

I was googling how to get a good yellow color and found this recipe that looks good but I have no experience using carrots to create the color.  Any thoughts on doing this to get a nice yellow color?  I don't have the fragrance/colors mentioned in the original beautiful photo that started this thread, and don't want to have to order something and wait for it to arrive, so I thought perhaps this would be an alternative that I could do sooner - here is the link:  All Natural Carrot Soap Recipe with Real Carrots


----------



## AliOop

LisaBoBisa said:


> I could use advice for avoiding
> bubbles in those leaf tips—it happens when i pour roses, too.


Pour in a little batter, and use a small paint brush or makeup brush to paint the soap into the crevices to remove the little air pockets. Then pour in the rest of the batter.  

I think Oh Yvonne was the first YouTuber I saw doing this, and it works very well for all kinds of detailed molds where air can get caught as you pour.


----------



## LisaBoBisa

Christa10 said:


> I was googling how to get a good yellow color and found this recipe that looks good but I have no experience using carrots to create the color.  Any thoughts on doing this to get a nice yellow color?  I don't have the fragrance/colors mentioned in the original beautiful photo that started this thread, and don't want to have to order something and wait for it to arrive, so I thought perhaps this would be an alternative that I could do sooner - here is the link:  All Natural Carrot Soap Recipe with Real Carrots


Yes!! I love LovelyGreens! I tried those instructions last Sept, and the results were beautiful. So far I’ve done two batches of soap with carrot puree as colorant. I weighed 4tb carrot purée PPO as part of my liquids, then added the rest of the weight in distilled water, then added my lye mixture. After it reacted and cooled down to the right temperature, I strained the mixture into my oils and proceded as usual (both batches were hot process). I worried a little of my lye would be strained out with the carrot solids, but the soap didn’t seem overly superfatted. It was my second time trying Hot Process, and my freehand-cutting is pretty wobbly:









The first batch turned out a bright sunflower yellow. The second time, I added 1tsp honey ppo to give it more of a gold color. The bars that didn't see much light held their color well; the bars that cured near a sunny window faded to a pale lemon yellow over a few months.


----------



## Christa10

Thank you so much!  That is a great color.  I'm going to give it a try, but I haven't done much hot process and when I do it doesn't look that great, so I'll try cp and see what happens.  Thanks for including the photos too!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

LisaBoBisa said:


> Yes!! I love LovelyGreens!


Me too!!! 

@Christa10 I use Carrot Tissue Oil to get warm yellow, to gold, to orange CP. Great for facial soap! You can buy it online but it is incredibly expensive -- especially since you can make your own for the cost of the carrot and the oil used which you may already have on hand...  

*Zany's MIY Carrot Tissue Oil*​


----------



## Christa10

Wow!  Thanks Zany.  I will try that too!  Now I'm getting all excited!


----------



## Trinbago27

Made these a few days ago…


----------



## maryloucb

Made some orange basil soap with orange, litsea and basil essential oils. I also added orange peel powder.


----------



## Zing

maryloucb said:


> Made some orange basil soap with orange, litsea and basil essential oils. I also added orange peel powder. View attachment 65091


I'm curious about the scent.  Can you compare it to something?  I'm not a huge fan of basil by itself and just am wondering how it is in a blend.  Very beautiful soap, by the way.


----------



## maryloucb

Zing said:


> I'm curious about the scent.  Can you compare it to something?  I'm not a huge fan of basil by itself and just am wondering how it is in a blend.  Very beautiful soap, by the way.


Thank you! It’s hard to describe—almost minty maybe? Definitely not like the culinary basil smell. This is how EOcalc describes it:

Description: Sweet, herbaceous, and slightly camphoraceous with a subtle licorice sharpness
It’s pretty intense and you only need a little bit.


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

Nothing.  Not a soapy thing.  I went on vacation and then had surgery and I haven't made soap in THREE WEEKS.  I'm having withdrawals.  I'm making some tomorrow, because I really can't take much more sitting on the couch.


----------



## Fortheloveofsoap!

I bought ingredients and a small crock pot so I can try making shave soap. I can't wait to try it!


----------



## SoapLover1

Try using a spoon in the mold when you pour and remove it after filling cavity. It seems to help with that issue. Blessings!


----------



## msuver

After a year and a half hiatus... Today I planned two soaps that I will make as soon as my replacement oils arrive! Unfortunately, since it's been 1.5 years, most of my oil supply had gone off, but oh well. I finally moved back into to a house where I have space for soap making and I cannot wait to get back to it.


----------



## Misschief

I had a lot of soap bits and trimmings in a bin so I made a confetti soap today. I'm really looking forward to seeing the cut. I usually end up not putting enough of the trimmings and bits in my confetti soap; this time, I put in a LOT more than I usually do.


----------



## Catscankim

Zing said:


> I'm curious about the scent.  Can you compare it to something?  I'm not a huge fan of basil by itself and just am wondering how it is in a blend.  Very beautiful soap, by the way.


A member here sent me his liquid Basil soap. i was a little put off by the basil eo thought, but let me tell you...it smells great!  I grow basil. It smells nothing like that. It is a nice refreshing scent. I am in love with it.


----------



## SoapLover1

Catscankim said:


> A member here sent me his liquid Basil soap. i was a little put off by the basil eo thought, but let me tell you...it smells great!  I grow basil. It smells nothing like that. It is a nice refreshing scent. I am in love with it.


I LOVE the Herbaceous  aroma of Basil E. O. It’s so not what I expected! I think it’s Wonderful!  Now one of my Favorites, along with Ylang Ylang. Blessings!


----------



## Catscankim

I made soap today. And watched a few videos on soap photography.

Soooo…. My soaping session went well. Not sure how the end result will be. Can never be as good as @Jersey Girl swirls lol. Not sure i have a good handle on the concept of the hanger swirl. I used our butterfly challenge as a guide. So it might be a butterfly, it might not. At least my top is pretty Lol.

I had to improvise and use two fragrances because i fell short on my original fo. Good thing is, now i got two bottles out of my cabinet. They were both apple based fragrances. Went a bit over the recommended amt, so shhh. Dont tell anybody.


----------



## maryloucb

My brother-in-law is making me a soap cutter! Yippee! I’m so excited!


----------



## Jersey Girl

Catscankim said:


> I made soap today. And watched a few videos on soap photography.
> 
> Soooo…. My soaping session went well. Not sure how the end result will be. Can never be as good as @Jersey Girl swirls lol. Not sure i have a good handle on the concept of the hanger swirl. I used our butterfly challenge as a guide. So it might be a butterfly, it might not. At least my top is pretty Lol.
> 
> I had to improvise and use two fragrances because i fell short on my original fo. Good thing is, now i got two bottles out of my cabinet. They were both apple based fragrances. Went a bit over the recommended amt, so shhh. Dont tell anybody.



Well, this made me smile and blush. Thank you for the kind compliment.   I’m sure your soap is beautiful. I’m still enjoying your triple butter soap. (Saving the Eagles soap, lol) I need to order some mango butter so I can make some. It’s really terrific.


----------



## melonpan

I'm still away from my soaping tools so I'm keeping myself soaply entertained by catching up on the forum and starting to read the latest Jo Haslauer's ebook on botanical colorants ("Natural Soap Color - Plant Magic"). I've had my eyes on it for some time now, and it arrived in my inbox as a birthday present from my partner - which makes me a very happy soaper


----------



## rdc1978

It's hard to see but those are hearts!  Fragranced with waterlily and bluebell from WSP


----------



## squarepancakes

Not really today but I just sliced up my latest bar of soap. It's supposed to be an aurora inspired design but my friend was saying it looks like an atlas. Well, I suppose the world is on fire and this is apt.  

I also made some new batches, messed up the last one with almost 50% more shea butter than needed (was sleepy and measured wrongly). I suppose the soap will be fine, just very superfatted. We'll see!

In other news, I was contacted to do some workshops, so actually I'm quite excited about it.


----------



## ScentimentallyYours

squarepancakes said:


> It's supposed to be an aurora inspired design but my friend was saying it looks like an atlas. Well, I suppose the world is on fire and this is apt.


My geologist husband says it looks like Andesite from the greenstone belt. The gold could be pyrite.


----------



## Zing

I invited an acquaintance over this weekend to for a soap tutorial.  Her only experience was decades ago at her Peace Corps stint in Honduras.  I think it was hard core making lye from ashes.  Am anxious to learn more.  Anyway, now another friend is coming with.  My soap shop could comfortably accomodate 2 soapers.  I've got some thinking to do.  I'll probably have them pour a double batch lye solution and double batch oils -- and then split into two.


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

I'd like to tell you that my first soaping session in 3 weeks went smoothly, but it didn't.  

But I have discovered a fabulous fragrance for those of you who love complicated designs.  WSP's Very Merry Cranberry decelerates trace noticeably.  It separated and ruined the first batch I tried with it.  This time I was ready for it and stick blended it back together.  It ruined my design though, because I could not wait for it to set up some.  Tough as nails too.  The first batch was CP'd then HP'd (before Thanksgiving) and still smells wonderful.


----------



## HopeSoap

Vicki C said:


> Do you use lard? I know some people on FB were complaining about a certain brand of lard suddenly making soft, sticky soap.


No Lard but very happy to say the bars are not cracking this time although it appeared like there were crack lines but they are good


----------



## AliOop

Zing said:


> I invited an acquaintance over this weekend to for a soap tutorial.  Her only experience was decades ago at her Peace Corps stint in Honduras.  I think it was hard core making lye from ashes.  Am anxious to learn more.  Anyway, now another friend is coming with.  My soap shop could comfortably accommodate 2 soapers.  I've got some thinking to do.  I'll probably have them pour a double batch lye solution and double batch oils -- and then split into two.


I have similar space limitations, so I had one person make her soap while the other watched. Then they switched places. It helped me because I only had to teach one person at a time, and they got double the learning: once watching, once doing.


----------



## Zing

Oh, soap peeps, I gotta soapy story today!  My neice is in Navy boot camp and weeks ago she asked for a lotion bar which I sent.  She said her division mates were intrigued and excited and did I have an Instathingy?  So then I mailed her 2 dozen lotion bars and 1 dozen lip balms to share.  So evidenly now she is big girl on campus.  Every recipient wrote me a thank you!  Yes, can you believe it, _written, paper thank you notes from 20-somethings that came through this thing called U.S. Postal Service!  _They all called the lotion bars "lotion."  Some favorites are "Sir Zing," and "Mr. Zing"  "I miss smelling clean, boot camp is stinky" "I need your Etsy/Instagram." LOL -- and also all the feels, I got verklempt -- talk amongst yourselves!

And so off-topic but I'm so dang proud of her!  She had been so content living in her mother's basement playing videogames 24/7 and I feared there was no way she'd survive 2 minutes without her phone.  She is excelling and thriving.  The young woman who never responded to my texts and emails now writes _paper letters_ to us all the time!


----------



## dibbles

@Zing your post made my day. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AliOop

Ditto - love it, Zing!


----------



## Misschief

Me three!!


----------



## SoapSisters

@Zing : Such a moving story! I think you might have to send them some soap now!   Maybe the "stinky" comment was a hint . . . .


----------



## LynetteO

@Zing


----------



## SoapLover1

Zing said:


> Oh, soap peeps, I gotta soapy story today!  My neice is in Navy boot camp and weeks ago she asked for a lotion bar which I sent.  She said her division mates were intrigued and excited and did I have an Instathingy?  So then I mailed her 2 dozen lotion bars and 1 dozen lip balms to share.  So evidenly now she is big girl on campus.  Every recipient wrote me a thank you!  Yes, can you believe it, _written, paper thank you notes from 20-somethings that came through this thing called U.S. Postal Service!  _They all called the lotion bars "lotion."  Some favorites are "Sir Zing," and "Mr. Zing"  "I miss smelling clean, boot camp is stinky" "I need your Etsy/Instagram." LOL -- and also all the feels, I got verklempt -- talk amongst yourselves!
> 
> And so off-topic but I'm so dang proud of her!  She had been so content living in her mother's basement playing videogames 24/7 and I feared there was no way she'd survive 2 minutes without her phone.  She is excelling and thriving.  The young woman who never responded to my texts and emails now writes _paper letters_ to us all the time!


You Never had a loss of Faith in her and now she is exactly where she’s suppose to be! Now her fellow Troops are speaking Blessings over You and your Gifts in which you Blessed them. As a Veteran, I know how much your products meant to them! Proud of You & Her! Stay Faithful & Blessed!


----------



## AliOop

I scraped out four different partial jars of body butter, remelted them together with a bit of extra jojoba oil, and poured them into cavity molds, to be used as lotion bars. 

They turned out a bit greasy, so I'll be remelting them with a titch of beeswax to firm them up. On the plus side, the bigger round molds make it easier to apply to my arms and legs. So once I get the consistency tweaked, I think these will be my go-to lotion bar molds.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Today I made some soap requested by a midwife - using her own breastmilk!  My first reaction was Eeeeeeeew!  But I didn't tell her that .  She has just weaned off her baby boy, and has four other kids so the whole family will use the soap.  She's commissioned the whole batch of course, otherwise I wouldn't have made it.


----------



## KiwiMoose

KiwiMoose said:


> Today I made some soap requested by a midwife - using her own breastmilk!  My first reaction was Eeeeeeeew!  But I didn't tell her that .  She has just weaned off her baby boy, and has four other kids so the whole family will use the soap.  She's commissioned the whole batch of course, otherwise I wouldn't have made it.


@Zing - have a look in the photo gallery.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

@Zing  My nephew was Navy Nuke until last week.  He’s been in my area over much of the last decade and often brought a Navy friend or two or five to our house for a home-cooked meal. They always helped with the clean up!  I‘m really going to miss those visits.

Okay, I still can’t do a hanger swirl like @Jersey Girl , but I’m pretty chuffed with this batch even though my new hanger tool turned out to be a tad short for the mold.  A bride-to-be ordered it for her bridesmaids after trying a bar of my soap at a house she rented on the outer banks.  I think the property owner picked up a bunch of bars during my fundraiser in December.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Mobjack Bay said:


> @Zing ❤❤❤ My nephew was Navy Nuke until last week.  He’s been in my area over much of the last decade and often brought a Navy friend or two or five to our house for a home-cooked meal. They always helped with the clean up!  I‘m really going to miss those visits.
> 
> Okay, I still can’t do a hanger swirl like @Jersey Girl , but I’m pretty chuffed with this batch even though my new hanger tool turned out to be a tad short for the mold.  A bride-to-be ordered it for her bridesmaids after trying a bar of my soap at a house she rented on the outer banks.  I think the property owner picked up a bunch of bars during my fundraiser in December.
> 
> View attachment 65201


Really pretty Mobjack!


----------



## maryloucb

Trying to decide what to do with my next batch. It's called "wild rose" and it's got geranium, petitgrain, orange, litsea, cedarwood and rosewood essential oils. I'm using rose clay and activated charcoal. It's going to move fast, so I need something simple. Maybe a hanger swirl?


----------



## Jersey Girl

Mobjack Bay said:


> @Zing ❤❤❤ My nephew was Navy Nuke until last week.  He’s been in my area over much of the last decade and often brought a Navy friend or two or five to our house for a home-cooked meal. They always helped with the clean up!  I‘m really going to miss those visits.
> 
> Okay, I still can’t do a hanger swirl like @Jersey Girl , but I’m pretty chuffed with this batch even though my new hanger tool turned out to be a tad short for the mold.  A bride-to-be ordered it for her bridesmaids after trying a bar of my soap at a house she rented on the outer banks.  I think the property owner picked up a bunch of bars during my fundraiser in December.
> 
> View attachment 65201



These are beautiful!


----------



## Zing

@Mobjack Bay - those soaps are super cool.  Like the swirled hearts and the hearts stamps.  Nice job.

BIG soapy day today!  Two friends came for a tutorial.  I had made my lye solution and oils last night.  At the last second I decided I wouldn't make my own and just coached them each making their own.  It really took me back to my newb days with milk carton molds.  We did a simple in the pot swirl.  I had them pick 1-2 micas and 1 esssential oil.  They just left with their toweled bundles.  It really made me realize how far I have come, too.  I had to laugh so hard, though, because _after 3 years of using a stick blender, _I learned that you just have to briefly press on the safety button.  All this time I've been holding down 2 buttons at once! 
Then they both wanted to watch me make my batch.  I did an Ione swirl.


----------



## Christa10

Mobjack Bay said:


> @Zing ❤❤❤ My nephew was Navy Nuke until last week.  He’s been in my area over much of the last decade and often brought a Navy friend or two or five to our house for a home-cooked meal. They always helped with the clean up!  I‘m really going to miss those visits.
> 
> Okay, I still can’t do a hanger swirl like @Jersey Girl , but I’m pretty chuffed with this batch even though my new hanger tool turned out to be a tad short for the mold.  A bride-to-be ordered it for her bridesmaids after trying a bar of my soap at a house she rented on the outer banks.  I think the property owner picked up a bunch of bars during my fundraiser in December.
> 
> View attachment 65201



So pretty!


----------



## TheGecko

After a delay, I have started on the Wedding Soap.  As per plan...I made two master batches of oils/butters and then colored each batch with Klein Blue and Fire Cedar; both from Nurture Soap.  I have NEVER used so much mica at one time...a full ounce of each (with a tiny bit of Nocturnal).  I was going to takes pictures of the oils, but no way could my iPhone do then justice.

The Con to using pre-colored oils is it is a little harder to tell when your batter has reached emulsion so the Klein Blue batter thickened up a little more than I wanted, plus the amount of batter I calculated was too much so now I have a couple of "me" soaps. I did over pour and banged the heck out of them...should have seen the cats trying to get purchase on the linolumn...it was funny. They firmed up pretty quickly so I then leveled them off with a pasty cutter (only used for soap) and filled in a few low spots. They are small enough and I used a little extra Sodium Lactate so I should be able to unmold in the morning and then whip up another batch (after I recalculate).

Think I'll go make some more soap.


----------



## Christa10

With much input from Zany, I made two small batches - 1. Zany's no slime olive oil castile and 2. Aleppo soap with just oo and laurel berry oil.  After they cure for a few days I'll post some pictures and the recipes I used and hopefully they will be good for my cousin's problem skin!


----------



## Ladka

Tested my new loaf mould to make a tallow-sunflower-coconut oil-castor oil soap. Used five colours and three FO's and poured OPW, even made a simple pattern on top. It is gelling hopefully wrapped in an old towel.


----------



## TheGecko

So I made three more batches of soap.  I'm trying to use up the last of my MasterBatch and also use up all my Trial, 1oz and 2 oz bottles.  To which I made two small batches with Bayberry and Cuban Tobacco (RE) and a regular batch of Dark Chocolate Orange.  I was going to give the Column Pour a try, but my feet are too swollen.  I'll post pictures in my "Some of my Soaps" Thread after I unmold and cut and provide more details.


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

maryloucb said:


> Trying to decide what to do with my next batch. It's called "wild rose" and it's got geranium, petitgrain, orange, litsea, cedarwood and rosewood essential oils. I'm using rose clay and activated charcoal. It's going to move fast, so I need something simple. Maybe a hanger swirl?


Sounds gorgeous- please post a picture!  I use ITP swirl whenever my batter thickens up too fast.  I think it looks better than with thin batter.


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

I finally made gardening/mechanic soap using @earlene 's recipe.  I had to use a different exfoliant as I didn't have any pumice.  I waited too long though.  By the time these are cured it'll be too hot to work in the garden much till Fall!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Ugeauxgirl said:


> By the time these are cured it'll be too hot to work in the garden much till Fall!


Just in time for Fall Clean-Up!


----------



## Catscankim

I learned the hard way the importance of getting as much batter as you can out of your soapy dishes before washing them. My sewer alarm has been going off intermittantly for the past few weeks. I didn't do anything about it because I wasn't sure it was my alarm that I was hearing. Whenever I went out to check it would stop. 

Saturday morning I did a load of laundry and about 10 minutes later I hear glurp glurp glurp sweeeeeeesh from the guest bathroom. I crept around the corner (cause it scared the heck out of me), and there was water flowing out of the bathroom and into the bedroom, and sewage all over the bathtub....gross. The toilet and bathtub drains exploded...backed up is the proper term, but it sounded like an explosion. Then I heard the alarm going off. I have been having problems with my sewer/grinder since I moved in, so I figured it was its final death throws. I called the city (because it's their responsibility). They will come out 24/7 to respond to an alarm. So the guy knocks on my door to show me the problem...loads of what appears to be lard all stuck in the contraption (I don't know what its called..it was inside of the grinder).

He was like, MAD LOL. All I could say was "I don't know what it is from, I'm a vegetarian" LOL.

So I'm going to be a good girl from now on and wipe my containers out before I wash them.

My other soapy thing...

I brought two bags in with me today for girls at work that ordered soap. Our nurse practitioner saw them and started rummaging through the bags. "OMG I want to learn to make soap so bad, I just told my husband the other day that I want to learn. Where did you get these?" When I told her that I make them she got super excited and now wants me to teach her.

So now I guess I have a student. Anyway, she wants a list of supplies. I wonder if it would be best for her to come over and use my supplies, and if she gets hooked then tell her what to buy. I would hate for her to be invested in equipment and then realize that it is more work (and mess) than she planned. I dunno. I think I'm gonna go with a lard bar since it is so easy to work with and its my regular recipe. Maybe something simple like a drop swirl, or should I just make it one color for her first go?


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Catscankim said:


> He was like, MAD LOL. All I could say was "I don't know what it is from, I'm a vegetarian" LOL.






I know it isn't funny but that response was classic! 

I'm fairly certain others will give you tips on cleaning soap dishes -- from wiping them with paper towels until they are as clean as you can get them -- to letting them sit until the soap is saponifed enough so it's easier to wash up and get them squeaky clean. 

For teaching soap making to a friend, I would send her over to *Lovin' Soap Studio* for a good grounding then ask her what she would like to make before getting together for making soap.


----------



## Catscankim

Zany_in_CO said:


> View attachment 65247
> 
> I know it isn't funny but that response was classic!
> 
> I'm fairly certain others will give you tips on cleaning soap dishes -- from wiping them with paper towels until they are as clean as you can get them -- to letting them sit until the soap is saponifed enough so it's easier to wash up and get them squeaky clean.
> 
> For teaching soap making to a friend, I would send her over to *Lovin' Soap Studio* for a good grounding then ask her what she would like to make before getting together for making soap.


yeah, I know how to clean them out. Never had a problem (I thought) so I got lazy about it. I will be more diligent from now on. If you can't see it, it doesn't exist. I used to get them squeaky clean with paper towels, but I guess I figured that if I ran enough hot water... Lesson learned. Wasting water vs wasting paper towels.

He snaked my pipes too. He was so annoyed with me LOL

At this moment I decided to do a mock lesson with an invisible NP. Then I realized that I was out of castor oil, which I ordered, but it is held up in transit. So I had to run out to the store to buy some. Then I didn't have enough FO to match my recipe, but that's ok, cause I think its really strong after the cure, so we are off to a rough start LMBO.

"We" are back on track now, just waiting for the lye solution to cool down

I will check out that website. Never heard of it before


----------



## Catscankim

I woke up today to realize that I forgot to turn the oven off (cpop). Guess I cooked my soap. I have alien brains...the first time I have ever seen that, but it's quite distinct.

I don't know if this batch is going to be ok. It has been sitting on the counter in the mold for about 12 hours now and it is still way too soft to unmold. Like gooey soft. I could probably stick a finger down through the center of it.

I hate when I do something stupid...


----------



## Zing

I recently tutored 2 friends on cold process, and made my own batch.  So not only was I impatient to unmold mine, I also was impatient for their unmolding!  For some reason, they took to calling their batches "soap baby" and referred to me as master.  So now I call them Grasshopper.  Grasshopper One unmolded and cut after 24 hours and was super stoked.

However, there was silence from Grasshopper Two.  Yeah, I get she's a single mother and all, but, hello, priorities!  JUST KIDDING JUST KIDDING!  She finally cut after 48 hours.  

After viewing their photos, though, I told them that they had switched their babies at birth.  They are now working on some sort of shared/joint custody agreement.


----------



## Catscankim

I am 0-2 for soapmaking this week. Two nights ago it was the baked soap, last night it was extreme acceleration from a fo that i never used. Frosted Ligonberry cc. 

Everything seemed fine when i added the fo, but within seconds it was POUR NOW KIM!!! And i was only stirring. I was only at emulsion, because i enjoy the stirring in a non complicated batch. Just kinda relaxing i guess, and guaranteed no bubbles.

It should be ok. I hope theres no holes in it because by the time i got the last bit in, it was beyond tapping down.

Luckily, I only used one color because i am tired of people saying its for decoration…like no chance for repeat sales. So I am including some solid colors in my lineup. I have gone back and forth on the idea over the past year, but when i ask somebody if they are ready for more soap, i learn that its just on a shelf in their bathroom.

Another soapy thing… i got my new router from Wild Plantacia today. I freakin love this thing. I have only been home for a half an hour and i am already at it. So hard to choose which key to use lol. I have plenty of previously ugly soap that i think will look prettier with this little touch.


----------



## Ladka

@Catscankim Me too, I'm tired of people saying they'll use my soap for decoration. On Monday I had a CT with a contrast and when I passed the scanning and had to stay there for another half hour in case there were any side effects I gave the nurse a yellow butterfly bar of soap. And she immediately told me she'd keep it for admiration. When I told her  it's not only for admiration but also for use in the bathroom she said she'd place it in a wardrobe to smell its wonderful scent. I told her she may as well enjoy its scent in the bathroom when using it. But she insisted she'd keep it in a wardrobe at least for some time ...


----------



## Catscankim

Ladka said:


> @Catscankim Me too, I'm tired of people saying they'll use my soap for decoration. On Monday I had a CT with a contrast and when I passed the scanning and had to stay there for another half hour in case there were any side effects I gave the nurse a yellow butterfly bar of soap. And she immediately told me she'd keep it for admiration. When I told her  it's not only for admiration but also for use in the bathroom she said she'd place it in a wardrobe to smell its wonderful scent. I told her she may as well enjoy its scent in the bathroom when using it. But she insisted she'd keep it in a wardrobe at least for some time ...


Yeah, i figure i am going to make my usual decorative soaps and a plain jane to match it. See how it goes…


----------



## TheGecko

Catscankim said:


> Luckily, I only used one color because i am tired of people saying its for decoration



Part of the reason why I don't do 'fancy'.  The other is that I don't 'fancy' for anything and 'fancy' doesn't really go with my company 'theme' (or whatever you want to call it.)



> Another soapy thing… i got my new router from Wild Plantacia today. I freakin love this thing. I have only been home for a half an hour and i am already at it. So hard to choose which key to use lol. I have plenty of previously ugly soap that i think will look prettier with this little touch.



@SoapLover1 very generously passed hers on to me.  There should be a little thingy to lock in the key from underneath or the key will just pop out.  And even well-cured soap will drag so place the bar on a piece of wax or parchment paper (except for the very edge to be beveled).


----------



## AliOop

TheGecko said:


> There should be a little thingy to lock in the key from underneath or the key will just pop out.


Mine came with two lock-thingys, and I only use one at a time. Do you want me to send one to you?


----------



## Catscankim

AliOop said:


> Mine came with two lock-thingys, and I only use one at a time. Do you want me to send one to you?


Mine came with two lock things too. It slides through the hole to hold the key in place. I bet they will send you a couple if you are missing them. In the meantime, I think a small appetizer like skewer would work. 

Actually I just tried it, it does work with the little skewer. But I'm sure that it would get annoying after a while.

I also have two, so if you want me to send one I can. It will change your life if you hate it because of that. @AliOop is a little sketchy, if you'd rather I send one instead


----------



## AliOop

She's right Gecko, you might want to go with hers instead.


----------



## ScentimentallyYours

Catscankim said:


> He was like, MAD LOL. All I could say was "I don't know what it is from, I'm a vegetarian" LOL.



I think that was laugh out loud funny!


----------



## LisaBoBisa

Blorg. I've been learning how inexperienced I am at cold process last week (spring break! Finally, time to soap)! I'm so happy with my hot process recipes that I figured it would be an easy transition to cold process, but making a lot of noob mistakes: soap accelerating to very thick trace quickly while attempting my first cosmic swirl, getting soda ash on so many things, or seeing my alkanet-infused oil turn a greenish taupe-gray after blending instead of the lavender I'm used to, assuming something was wrong and rushing to give it a taupe-related scent instead of the lavender EO, then watching it turn lavender the next day. And remembering after a few batches that I can't get away with as much linolenic/linoleic acid in my recipes now that I can't completely control the superfat, so reworking the recipes a bit... But I'm learning a LOT.

And Monday, after classes started again, a mail order customer received her first package. Was happy with it (HP soap that I formulated for her sensitive skin in Dec/Jan and thoroughly tested first). She told me I'm not asking enough $, and insisted on paying me more. I'm absolutely blown away. And today, my chem prof sent me home with the leftover Butterfly Pea Flower Tea that she used for a class pH demo, bc I've asked her how pH-changing soap colorants like alkanet/madder/himalayan rhubarb work. Stayed up way past bedtime reading about anthocyanins vs anthraquinones to figure out what to do with this and if it'll be colorfast in soap (spoiler: butterfly pea flower contains anthocyanins, which are not lightfast, but the particular anthocyanin it contains, ternitin, is more lightfast than most, so worth trying. Dye plants contain anthraquinones like alizarin, physcion, & alkannin that are tough enough to handle dyeing soap and fabric. Also learned that I shouldn't boil madder root, because it brings out pigments that muddy the color... so I have a container of infused water to throw out now .

My cat gently insists that I climb out of this google hole and come to bed.

Really having a lot of fun, and grateful for the customer while I make so many mistakes that waste supplies.


----------



## Zing

I'm in my home town helping my dad with some medical stuff.  I showed my sis how to make lotion bars.  We labeled and packaged a dozen bags with soap and lotion bars for the team of home health aides that visit my dad in his independent living apartment.


----------



## TheGecko

Nurture Soap FINALLY has their 5lb Liners back in stock so I ordered two which will give me three.  I still need to order four more, but don't want to be greedy since I know there are others who have been waiting as long as I have.  Also picked up some more Klein Blue and Fire Cider since I used all that I had ordered for the Wedding Soaps.  Also ordered some samples of Lustrous Brown, Neutral Gray and Eye of the Tiger to hopefully replace my RE colorants.


----------



## squarepancakes

Ladka said:


> @Catscankim Me too, I'm tired of people saying they'll use my soap for decoration. On Monday I had a CT with a contrast and when I passed the scanning and had to stay there for another half hour in case there were any side effects I gave the nurse a yellow butterfly bar of soap. And she immediately told me she'd keep it for admiration. When I told her  it's not only for admiration but also for use in the bathroom she said she'd place it in a wardrobe to smell its wonderful scent. I told her she may as well enjoy its scent in the bathroom when using it. But she insisted she'd keep it in a wardrobe at least for some time ...


I'm sure many of us relate to that. I passed a friend a bar that was packaged in vellum paper, he kept it in his bag and decided that it smells so good he doesnt want to take it out. Only reason he finally did was because I made him a scent tablet instead. But that feeling really sucks. If I wanted them to place it aside and enjoy the scent, I could have just used cheap oils instead of considering the skin types of them prior to gifting!


----------



## LisaBoBisa

squarepancakes said:


> I'm sure many of us relate to that. I passed a friend a bar that was packaged in vellum paper, he kept it in his bag and decided that it smells so good he doesnt want to take it out. Only reason he finally did was because I made him a scent tablet instead. But that feeling really sucks. If I wanted them to place it aside and enjoy the scent, I could have just used cheap oils instead of considering the skin types of them prior to gifting!


Oh my goodness, making him a scent tablet is a great solution! What kind of wax do you use?

One of my friends has maybe a decade of collected soaps in her bathroom gathering dust and developing DOS, and she added the four bars I formulated for her Christmas gift to that collection.   

They belong to her, but I cringe at the wasted soap every time I see them! I wish I could get her to use them. Maybe your solution will work on her, too.

In all fairness, though, that's the only reason  I haven't bought a Tree Marie Soapworks bar, though... I know I could never bring myself to use it. I'd frame it and hang it on the wall


----------



## mx5inpenn

I ordered a multi-bar cutter


----------



## squarepancakes

LisaBoBisa said:


> Oh my goodness, making him a scent tablet is a great solution! What kind of wax do you use?
> 
> One of my friends has maybe a decade of collected soaps in her bathroom gathering dust and developing DOS, and she added the four bars I formulated for her Christmas gift to that collection.
> 
> They belong to her, but I cringe at the wasted soap every time I see them! I wish I could get her to use them. Maybe your solution will work on her, too.
> 
> In all fairness, though, that's the only reason  I haven't bought a Tree Marie Soapworks bar, though... I know I could never bring myself to use it. I'd frame it and hang it on the wall



Oh yes her soaps are gorgeous, I love her videos! Her voice is so calming and she makes the entire process so relaxing, not at all like me and my soaping struggles!

I use either a combination of soy and beeswax or paraffin and beeswax, most people use 50:50. The beeswax will keep it hard but will not hold fragrance well, so you might need to experiment a little if you're aiming for maximum cold throw (I do something like 60:40). I used to make candles and sorts (tarts/tablets etc). Made one for him because a month after I gifted him the soap, I met him and another friend for dinner and when I presented the other guy a bar of soap, the first friend excitedly said "oh your bag is going to smell amazing now" - not at all what I was hoping to achieve with the soap gifting.

I used a rose scent and a single rose mold; gifted it to him in a little organza drawstring bag so he can hang it somewhere else if he wished. If your friend uses wax melts, you can also tell her to melt it after 6 months or so when the fragrance is almost gone. The hot throw should still be decent at that point.


----------



## AliOop

Arrived home and was able to open my Hercules cutter and Cheshire Cat angler. Now, if work would slow down long enough that I could actually make some soap and use them.


----------



## Jersey Girl

AliOop said:


> Arrived home and was able to open my Hercules cutter and Cheshire Cat angler. Now, if work would slow down long enough that I could actually make some soap and use them.



@AliOop  Make some soap!  My finger is on the "buy" button for the Hercules or Caterpiller just waiting for your feedback LOL


----------



## AliOop

Ok, I will conduct my purely scientific research just for you, @Jersey Girl!   Stay tuned...

EDIT: I will say that I was surprised at the size of the Hercules, and am glad I didn't buy the larger Caterpillar. My slab mold is small so I don't need something bigger, and even if I did, it wouldn't be hard to use this with a bigger slab.

Also, the shipping is not free on the Hercules, making the total price close to the cost of the Caterpillar. By adding the Cheshire Cat to my order, I was now in the free shipping zone and only spent $7 more than I would have spent for the Hercules alone. Which is why I now have a Cheshire Cat, despite the fact that I rarely do tilted mold soaps. Oh well.


----------



## LisaBoBisa

AliOop said:


> Ok, I will conduct my purely scientific research just for you, @Jersey Girl!   Stay tuned...
> 
> EDIT: I will say that I was surprised at the size of the Hercules, and am glad I didn't buy the larger Caterpillar. My slab mold is small so I don't need something bigger, and even if I did, it wouldn't be hard to use this with a bigger slab.
> 
> Also, the shipping is not free on the Hercules, making the total price close to the cost of the Caterpillar. By adding the Cheshire Cat to my order, I was now in the free shipping zone and only spent $7 more than I would have spent for the Hercules alone. Which is why I now have a Cheshire Cat, despite the fact that I rarely do tilted mold soaps. Oh well.




 Bet we'll see more tilted mold soaps, then


----------



## Jersey Girl

AliOop said:


> Ok, I will conduct my purely scientific research just for you, @Jersey Girl!   Stay tuned...
> 
> EDIT: I will say that I was surprised at the size of the Hercules, and am glad I didn't buy the larger Caterpillar. My slab mold is small so I don't need something bigger, and even if I did, it wouldn't be hard to use this with a bigger slab.
> 
> Also, the shipping is not free on the Hercules, making the total price close to the cost of the Caterpillar. By adding the Cheshire Cat to my order, I was now in the free shipping zone and only spent $7 more than I would have spent for the Hercules alone. Which is why I now have a Cheshire Cat, despite the fact that I rarely do tilted mold soaps. Oh well.



This is good information!  Thank you. I was wondering if the Hercules would be big enough. How do you like it as a bar cutter?  I LOVE my Bud cutter, but I found when cutting the challenge slab that the pieces left were too big to cut in half with the Bud cutter.  They were hitting the screw that adjusts the width and there was waste. I don’t know if you know what I mean, but it just wasn’t working for the size bar I needed. With the Hercules it looks like you can cut any size you want which is a real game changer.


----------



## AliOop

Jersey Girl said:


> This is good information!  Thank you. I was wondering if the Hercules would be big enough. How do you like it as a bar cutter?  I LOVE my Bud cutter, but I found when cutting the challenge slab that the pieces left were too big to cut in half with the Bud cutter.  They were hitting the screw that adjusts the width and there was waste. I don’t know if you know what I mean, but it just wasn’t working for the size bar I needed. With the Hercules it looks like you can cut any size you want which is a real game changer.


I haven’t had a chance to make any soap since I got the cutter, but I am hoping to make some tonight, and cut some tomorrow. Will try to take some pics or a video to show it in action.


----------



## Megan

I made some liquid soap for the first time in over a year. Even had a volcano! So it was an exciting night. I was able to scoop the soap into a secondary container before any spilled on the counter, so all in all it wasn't so bad. I plan to do the dilution today.


----------



## squarepancakes

Made a batch to prepare some embeds for my next batch of soap. It's some simple hearts and stars. I decided after making the embeds that the colors were a nice match so I kept the colour combination to pour the remainder of the batter. Made some cute little bees and honeycomb soaps with a tasty FO.






						Bbzz bzzz
					

Tried a new recipe for some hearts and stars embeds and loved the colour combination so much I mixed them up (cosmic wave-ish) and poured them into my favourite bees and honeycomb mold.  I was in such a rush that I forgot to add the honey here but the Maple Pancakes scent from Aztec did wonders...




					www.soapmakingforum.com


----------



## Mobjack Bay

My soapy thing for the last few days was using a lot of bad soap while traveling.  That’s the last time I make the mistake of forgetting to pack a bar.  It’s not like I don’t have plenty to spare.


----------



## Jersey Girl

Mobjack Bay said:


> My soapy thing for the last few days was using a lot of bad soap while traveling.  That’s the last time I make the mistake of forgetting to pack a bar.  It’s not like I don’t have plenty to spare.



Hotel soap is the worst!  Just reinforces how amazing our soaps are!  Maybe it’s good to have a reminder every once in a while!  I always keep a couple guest bars in my travel bag.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Jersey Girl said:


> Hotel soap is the worst!  Just reinforces how amazing our soaps are!  Maybe it’s good to have a reminder every once in a while!  I always keep a couple guest bars in my travel bag.


Dial liquid and the dispenser stuff at the airports are contenders for the bottom of my list!


----------



## Jersey Girl

This morning I cut and photographed two loaves I made yesterday. First time using these scents…Clean Cotton from Midwest Fragrance Co ( very nice clean scent that I’m hoping sticks and Blood Orange and Goji Berry from Aztec. Thanks to @msunnerstood for the recommendation on that one!  its been on my list to try since she recommended it and I finally picked up a bottle during their sale. I’m really loving it!  I’ll post some pics in the gallery. Thanks to @AliOop and her enabling…errrr I mean, wonderful encouragement, I realize I need a Cheshire Cat angling tool now as “just winging it“ didn’t get the perfect angles I was hoping for.


----------



## AliOop

@Jersey Girl Anything to help, my friend!


----------



## ~Dragonfly~

I found the source of water that was appearing when making lotion bars. I transferred it to a water bottle and plan to poke a hole in the bottom to drain the water out, then will put the oil back in its original bottle


----------



## msunnerstood

My soapy things are good and bad. Its been a while (long story) so I go to soapmakingfriend to adjust my normal batch size and get an error, apparently, you now can have only 5 recipes unless you are a premium member and you cannot edit your existing recipes, nor can you delete old ones to make room for 5 versions. Its basically now useless to me.. and Im angry

On a positive note, Im actually making a bee themed soap tonight.


----------



## TheGecko

I opened my order from Nurture Soap...does that count?  Picked up some more Klein Blue and Fire Cider since I used it all up...got the bags to refill.  Picked up some samples:  Eye of the Tiger is...bright.  Neutral Gray is going to be perfect.  I'm trying to replace RE's Toffeelicious so I picked up some Lustrous Brown.  It has the shine, but it has a green tone to it so that's not going to work.  But Lori at NS must be psychic because she included a sample of Magic Mushroom and according to my white paper test, it's almost an exact match.  And best of all...after waiting FOR-EV-ER...5lb liners were back in stock so I ordered two of the six I need (I wanted to order six, but didn't want to be greedy).

So excited, but we did a major, major grocery run today; spent five bills at Costco and four at Freddies. That may seem a lot for three people, but we haven't done a major trip in three months. Got the freezer and the pantry stocked back up, but sadly, there was no Coconut Oil. And I need Coconut Oil for my next Master Batch. I have enough for about half my usual batch so that will work. 

Anyhoo...between three stores and loading, unloading and putting away...I'm whooped. So glad I picked up the frozen Buttered Shrimp. Toss a little extra garlic, some freshly squeezed lemon and service it over al dente Linguine with some toasted Garlic Bread and I should have the strength to make up another batch of Wedding Soaps. About halfway done, still have another two weeks.

Hubby reminded me that Palm Sunday is coming up (for new folks, it's a bit of joke as the first two times I ordered bulk Palm Oil, it was on Palm Sunday so now hubby says I have to order PO on Palm Sunday).  I really don't need Palm Oil but I don't want to buck tradition.  I just got a $20 off shipping coupon from BrambleBerry today.  And the liners are still in stock at Nurture.  What to do, what to do?


----------



## Mobjack Bay

msunnerstood said:


> My soapy things are good and bad. Its been a while (long story) so I go to soapmakingfriend to adjust my normal batch size and get an error, apparently, you now can have only 5 recipes unless you are a premium member and you cannot edit your existing recipes, nor can you delete old ones to make room for 5 versions. Its basically now useless to me.. and Im angry
> 
> On a positive note, Im actually making a bee themed soap tonight.



I gave in and paid the use fee because I have over 400 recipes saved in there .  I probably should be using the “batch” feature or ? since many of the saved recipes are duplicates for different mold sizes.

I made a bunch of botanical colorant test batches today.  Hold onto your hats for this one!


----------



## msunnerstood

Mobjack Bay said:


> I gave in and paid the use fee because I have over 400 recipes saved in there .  I probably should be using the “batch” feature or ? since many of the saved recipes are duplicates for different mold sizes.
> 
> I made a bunch of botanical colorant test batches today.  Hold onto your hats for this one!
> 
> View attachment 65549


I love love love this color!


----------



## Vicki C

Mobjack Bay said:


> I gave in and paid the use fee because I have over 400 recipes saved in there .  I probably should be using the “batch” feature or ? since many of the saved recipes are duplicates for different mold sizes.
> 
> I made a bunch of botanical colorant test batches today.  Hold onto your hats for this one!
> 
> View attachment 65549


Nice! Is that my new bff Himalayan rhubarb?


----------



## AliOop

Just finished a 16,000gr oil masterbatch. Taking a page out of @Zing's book, I used up a bunch of RBO, SAO, and AvO that had been in the back of the fridge for awhile. As a result, it's not my typical recipe, but the FA profile ended up pretty similar to what I typically make. And I FINALLY used up the last of that over-ROE'd batch of lard, too. 

With oils and lye all MB'd, hopefully tomorrow there will be time to soap. Maybe the April challenge will be posted by then; it would be delightful if it ended up being conducive to test runs of the new Hercules cutter and/or Cheshire Cat Angler. They've both been sitting for over a week now, but work has just been too nuts.


----------



## Jersey Girl

msunnerstood said:


> My soapy things are good and bad. Its been a while (long story) so I go to soapmakingfriend to adjust my normal batch size and get an error, apparently, you now can have only 5 recipes unless you are a premium member and you cannot edit your existing recipes, nor can you delete old ones to make room for 5 versions. Its basically now useless to me.. and Im angry
> 
> On a positive note, Im actually making a bee themed soap tonight.



I‘m kind of bummed too about the calculator. It’s my favorite one. I wish I could delete a bunch and save my top 5 as I basically have 3 that I use now and as you said it would be nice to edit them for different sized molds.



AliOop said:


> Just finished a 16,000gr oil masterbatch. Taking a page out of @Zing's book, I used up a bunch of RBO, SAO, and AvO that had been in the back of the fridge for awhile. As a result, it's not my typical recipe, but the FA profile ended up pretty similar to what I typically make. And I FINALLY used up the last of that over-ROE'd batch of lard, too.
> 
> With oils and lye all MB'd, hopefully tomorrow there will be time to soap. Maybe the April challenge will be posted by then; it would be delightful if it ended up being conducive to test runs of the new Hercules cutter and/or Cheshire Cat Angler. They've both been sitting for over a week now, but work has just been too nuts.



Patiently waiting for the reviews….we’ll…sort of patient…well not really that patient but trying to be patient. Finger still hovering!


----------



## TheGecko

AliOop said:


> Just finished a 16,000gr oil masterbatch.



I thought that was serious typo at first, but then converted it and went “whew”.  I make 40lb Master Batches.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Vicki C said:


> Nice! Is that my new bff Himalayan rhubarb?


Thanks!  Will do a post today.  It’s Rheum palmatum, variously called common, Turkey or Chinese rhubarb.  Himilayan rhubarb is Rheum emido.


----------



## cmzaha

Catscankim said:


> I learned the hard way the importance of getting as much batter as you can out of your soapy dishes before washing them. My sewer alarm has been going off intermittantly for the past few weeks. I didn't do anything about it because I wasn't sure it was my alarm that I was hearing. Whenever I went out to check it would stop.
> 
> Saturday morning I did a load of laundry and about 10 minutes later I hear glurp glurp glurp sweeeeeeesh from the guest bathroom. I crept around the corner (cause it scared the heck out of me), and there was water flowing out of the bathroom and into the bedroom, and sewage all over the bathtub....gross. The toilet and bathtub drains exploded...backed up is the proper term, but it sounded like an explosion. Then I heard the alarm going off. I have been having problems with my sewer/grinder since I moved in, so I figured it was its final death throws. I called the city (because it's their responsibility). They will come out 24/7 to respond to an alarm. So the guy knocks on my door to show me the problem...loads of what appears to be lard all stuck in the contraption (I don't know what its called..it was inside of the grinder).


Not only lard in soap will cause this to happen. I found out years ago that using low superfat and chelators in soap will help the issue. At least it helps with my old plumbing.


----------



## Relle

Posts re- calculator have been moved to - Updated Soap Calculator | Soapmaking Forum - Soap & Candle Forums


----------



## Catscankim

I beveled a bunch of soaps today with my new super-duper router. I really love this thing. Totally awesome sauce.

other than that, I spent an insane (for me) amount of money at lowes for garden stuff. I got 4 raised beds that I will be putting out tomorrow as soon as I decide on mulch...that I still have to buy (ran out of room on my cart at the store).

Florida planting is weird. Its way too hot out for veggies like tomatoes etc in the summer. I tried it twice and failed. Not that you can't grow them, you just have to do it earlier in the year. This years freeze and my incredible work hours delayed stuff for me, so here I am planting tomatoes, peppers and such. But I have a morning sun/shady afternoon spot, so hopefully that will keep everything from being fried.

Hopefully have more soapy stuff to report on tomorrow. I should be getting a FO delivery from wsp. I also ordered shrink wrap bands to try. Keeping my fingers crossed that I like them and get my three year long packaging dilemma over with LOL


----------



## AliOop

I added some more oils to my big master-batch last night, bringing it to just over 17,000 grams. Enough for approximately 17 batches.  

Unfortunately, by not including shea butter, it's clear that this MB isn't going to firm up into the room-temp-butter-or-lard consistency that the last one had. Instead, it's pretty runny, with some of the liquid oils separated and pooling on top. I really prefer the more solid version, since no pre-soap mixing was required. I'll probably measure and melt some shea tonight since there is just enough room left in the big cambro container to add some.


----------



## TheGecko

AliOop said:


> Unfortunately, by not including shea butter, it's clear that this MB isn't going to firm up into the room-temp-butter-or-lard consistency that the last one had. Instead, it's pretty runny, with some of the liquid oils separated and pooling on top. I really prefer the more solid version, since no pre-soap mixing was required. I'll probably measure and melt some shea tonight since there is just enough room left in the big cambro container to add some.



Because I wanted to keep the color consistent across 160 soaps, I made two small Master Batches and they have been behaving really strangely.  The two small buckets are sitting stacked on the kitchen floor.  When I opened the Rust bucket...it had like a crystalline layer on top, then a pancake like consistency, then a thick layer of sludge on the bottom.  I gave it a really good blend with my Stick Blender, weighed out what I needed, tossed it in the microwave for tad longer than normal...150F instead of around 120F, let it cool to about 110F, added my Lye Solution and it poured and set up as normal.  The Navy bucket, on the bottom, was like fudge...there was no getting a stick blender in it so I used a spatula and a whisk.  Also heated it to 150F and it poured and set up as normal.

I think some of it could be that the Palm Oil is getting to the end of it's shelf life since I opened my regular MB and it looks like the Rust bucket.  But we've also been having a lot of up and down weather which is clearly affecting the consistency.  But it doesn't seem to be affecting the quality of the soap...which is what is really important.


----------



## AliOop

That's so interesting, @TheGecko. I didn't think about the fact that some of my oils were a little older, and how that might affect the consistency. I guess I'd better make a bunch of soap and use it all up really fast.


----------



## Jersey Girl

AliOop said:


> That's so interesting, @TheGecko. I didn't think about the fact that some of my oils were a little older, and how that might affect the consistency. I guess I'd better make a bunch of soap and use it all up really fast.



Yes you should make lots of soap soon and make sure you use the Hercules and Cheshire Cat


----------



## AliOop

Jersey Girl said:


> Yes you should make lots of soap soon and make sure you use the Hercules and Cheshire Cat


LOL you have a one-track mind, woman! But of course, in the interest of science and pleasing my SMF friends, I will make soap with the Cheshire Cat very very soon.


----------



## TheGecko

AliOop said:


> That's so interesting, @TheGecko. I didn't think about the fact that some of my oils were a little older, and how that might affect the consistency. I guess I'd better make a bunch of soap and use it all up really fast.



I ordered the Palm Oil two years ago tomorrow.  It came in a 35lb bucket and I melted it down, stirred it real well, then filled 1 gallon zip lock bags 3/4 full and put them back in the bucket in garage and sealed it.  I figure I have just enough to make a 640 oz Master Batch.  According to BB, the shelf life of Palm Oil is one year (all the rest of my oils and butters is two years) and they are all good for another year.  The reason I think it's the Palm is that when I originally bought my 'soap cart', I bought plastic 'shoe boxes' to store my Palm and Coconut Oils and Shea and Cocoa Butters in.  When I first bought the bucket, I filled my shoe box up, but after a half dozen batches, got into Master Batching.  It was when I went to do the experiment with the Red Palm Oil that I need to make some soap from scratch and noticed that the PO in the box was a bit weird looking on top (like cotton candy), but I didn't need much so I just scraped off the weird stuff and mix the rest.  Now when I went to make the MBs for the Wedding Soap...I tossed that stuff out and grabbed the last full bag and put it in the box so I could stir it up and it looked fine.

What I think I will do with the next Master Batch is to use it all on text soaps.  I've got a crap load of 1oz and 2oz bottles of FO...some I was trying to sell for a buck, but no takers and some I will still kind of interested in trying out.  I also have a crap load of clays, pigments and ultramarines that I haven't spent any time with.


----------



## LynetteO

I  should be Spring cleaning on break but instead I have made two batches of soap in as many days.  In my attempt to make use of a discoloring FO & do a simple ITPS, I somehow messed up. I poured backwards & added 2Too much caramel coloring! Instead of making a yellow go orange I made yellow go brown! I pepped a swirl tool & when cleaning up I  noticed it sat on table, unused!  In hind sight, I’m hoping it’s meant to be because a brown & yellow swirl matches the out of bottle smell of the FO. Can hardly  wait to see it!


----------



## WeLoveWabiSabi

Kimimarie84 said:


> Followed a tutorial I found on this forum for welding soap together. Went through every step carefully and fully. Soap melted into gooey blobs - they looked like microwaved marshmallows. Everything had to be melted down and repoured, which was incredibly disappointing because I was really happy with the original result. The white top of the soap just didn’t want to stick to the rest of the soap because I waited too long to pour the white part of the soap onto the rest of it. It’s a beer soap scented with BrambeBerry’s Scotch Whiskey, and I was so excited about the layers I put into the soap. The final result is not what I wanted, but at least I managed to salvage what could have been a total loss, and the soap still smells amazing. Live and learn, I guess.



I've had pretty good luck getting soap to stick to itself with just water. Maybe try wetting it down really, really good with a spray bottle, then letting it sit to get sticky before adding the next layer? It did look super cool though. I'm sorry it didn't work out. 

Now I'm worried though. I had a soap that I started that was supposed to have two diagonal layers. so that one corner was black and one corner was white. But time got away from me and I had to make other soaps for my biz rather than just experimenting and playing around and I left it just sit in the mold forever. I think it's been at least 4 weeks. I hope that when I finally do the black side that it will stick.

I made pine tar soap. Two batches. The first batch I was pouring it, turned around and realized I forgot to add the essential oil blend. Ooops!! Not the first time I've had unscented pine tar soap. It's such a quick process once you add the lye that I just forgot to think about adding the fragrance. Glad it's my daughters favorite soap for her acne cause I haven't had a lot of luck selling unscented pine tar soap. She'll have plenty, for the entire year. ha ha!


----------



## Catscankim

WeLoveWabiSabi said:


> She'll have plenty, for the entire year. ha ha!


I use that as a selling point: get it now if you really want it..home made soap lasts forever, it will be gone if you want another bar later!! I sell more loaves that way. Cause they are usually like "i want every one you have". Which is 8.


----------



## WeLoveWabiSabi

Catscankim said:


> I use that as a selling point: get it now if you really want it..home made soap lasts forever, it will be gone if you want another bar later!! I sell more loaves that way. Cause they are usually like "i want every one you have". Which is 8.


haha! I wish my daughter were a paying customer. I usually just give her the odd balls and ends. I'm sure I could find customers to buy it though. It's good quality soap. And yeah, at the markets customers always freak out when they see I only have one of something left. They panic buy thinking someone else might get it before the market ends. I usually have more at home though.


----------



## Dawni

Hallo everyone! Been missing you guys! But as usual, I've just been soooo busy with.. Well, life. Haha

Not made soap 
But I did check inventory and had to dispose of a few kgs of my butters. The weather has been sucky here lately so that's a bummer. Money earned that's now money lost pfft. 

OK now I'm going to back read several pages and oggle everyone's soaps


----------



## Zing

Dawni said:


> Hallo everyone! Been missing you guys! But as usual, I've just been soooo busy with.. Well, life. Haha
> 
> Not made soap
> But I did check inventory and had to dispose of a few kgs of my butters. The weather has been sucky here lately so that's a bummer. Money earned that's now money lost pfft.
> 
> OK now I'm going to back read several pages and oggle everyone's soaps


Hmm, now, who are you again?  Remind me?


----------



## Dawni

Zing said:


> Hmm, now, who are you again?  Remind me?


I'm the one who does lotsa smacking n banging Mr. Zing... I know you missed me


----------



## Zing

Dawni said:


> I'm the one who does lotsa smacking n banging Mr. Zing... I know you missed me


Okay, _now_ it's all coming back to me!


----------



## ~Dragonfly~

I got my Caterpillar! And I still managed to cut some bars wrong


----------



## Zing

Dawni said:


> OK now I'm going to back read several pages and oggle everyone's soaps


I can give you a short summary of what you've missed.  The main thing was that I GOT FIRST PLACE IN THE FEBRUARY OCEAN-THEMED CHALLENGE!!
(Okay, so I know that sounds kinda braggy -- but really I'm still in shock considering all the professional artists on here.  And I was still riding high from placing third two years ago!)


----------



## DianaMoon

I made a mold from a shell and 2 part silicone mold for soap dough & two experimental soaps. Success! Except for the dull yellowish neutral soap color which looks fine in bars but this novelty needs a color. Can you put mica powder into already-made soap dough? I'd have colored beforehand but (tedious long story) I didn't know what I was doing. I made up the idea of soap dough & then I discovered everyone else had.


----------



## squarepancakes

squarepancakes said:


> I'm sure many of us relate to that. I passed a friend a bar that was packaged in vellum paper, he kept it in his bag and decided that it smells so good he doesnt want to take it out. Only reason he finally did was because I made him a scent tablet instead. But that feeling really sucks. If I wanted them to place it aside and enjoy the scent, I could have just used cheap oils instead of considering the skin types of them prior to gifting!



I'm proud to report that my little trick worked! My friend removed the soap from his bag and actually used it! He liked it so much that he texted me asking to buy another bar!

In less happy news, I made some embeds two weeks ago (half filled, my first mistake) and placed them flat down thinking that they were somewhat less fluid by then. Horrors, unmolding them today yielded me a 1/2 star and broken heart embed. To the terrazzo soap pile!


----------



## Catscankim

Dawni said:


> Hallo everyone! Been missing you guys! But as usual, I've just been soooo busy with.. Well, life. Haha
> 
> Not made soap
> But I did check inventory and had to dispose of a few kgs of my butters. The weather has been sucky here lately so that's a bummer. Money earned that's now money lost pfft.
> 
> OK now I'm going to back read several pages and oggle everyone's soaps


I was just thinking about you the other day! Hope all is well.


----------



## Jersey Girl

~Dragonfly~ said:


> I got my Caterpillar! And I still managed to cut some bars wrong



Oh noooo!  Tell us what you think of it. I’m collecting opinions before I pull the trigger.


----------



## Babyshoes

I'm back from my oopsie ban, did ya miss me? 

I made soap with my friend yesterday, and I'm pleased with how mine is looking today. I sent her home with hers in a Pringles tube to unmould and cut in a couple of days - my high lard recipe takes a while to harden fully. She did a simple itp swirl with lavender EO, and coloured about a third of the batter purple. I think it's going to be fab. 

My demo batch that I made first, is a giant batch which fills my new big mould, old test size mould *and* a few smaller cavity moulds. In the future, I might split and scent/colour it separately because my recipe moves nice and slow, especially if I soap cool. This time though, as it's only the second time I've made this size recipe, I scented it all with lemongrass and used 4 micas I wanted to test. I was pleased that the batter stayed at a nice light trace the whole time I was working.

Sadly, the new red mica that someone on Facebook promised me would stay red in CP, is (so far) a deep pink. I'm still looking for a really red mica in the UK!
The bright yellow went very orange, but is now mellowing to a paler orange.  
At least the blue and purple are nice! 
The inside is a drop swirl, with a fun pattern on top. There is a little soda ash on top but I think I'll try to steam it later. I did CPOP to try and brighten the colours, so we'll see what the cut is like in a day or two...


----------



## LynetteO

Cleaned all my soapy dishes from the “Soap Bag” under my table & instead of packing the clean equipment away & cleaning my house, as planned. I’m itching to make more soap because everything is clean & ready to roll.


----------



## Babyshoes

LynetteO said:


> Cleaned all my soapy dishes from the “Soap Bag” under my table & instead of packing the clean equipment away & cleaning my house, as planned. I’m itching to make more soap because everything is clean & ready to roll.



{Creepy whisper} dooooo iiiiiiittttt!


----------



## DianaMoon

My silicon mold & shell soaps. I've sent away for some micas because I think the natural color on these is dull and also for the "chocolate chip cookie" because I don't yet have micas I used cacao powder & cornstarch but those washed away, so it now looks like an unbaked chocolate chip cookie.


----------



## ~Dragonfly~

Jersey Girl said:


> Oh noooo!  Tell us what you think of it. I’m collecting opinions before I pull the trigger.


 
Keep in mind I’ve only used it once, and I used a slab mold. It’s a little fiddly getting the wire into even slots when you have to put the bar under the base. For a shorter soap, I can see not putting the bar underneath and probably easier to line up. I may sharpie every 4th line to make that easier on these eyes. I love the little slider they include to set the soap on, and it cleaned easily. I don’t know if you’re supposed to be able to run the whole thing under water but I didn’t chance it with all the metal screws and line guides, but it still wasn’t hard to clean. I’m sure I’ll get better at lining up wire into slots with more use. I don’t regret buying it.


----------



## WeLoveWabiSabi

DianaMoon said:


> I made a mold from a shell and 2 part silicone mold for soap dough & two experimental soaps. Success! Except for the dull yellowish neutral soap color which looks fine in bars but this novelty needs a color. Can you put mica powder into already-made soap dough? I'd have colored beforehand but (tedious long story) I didn't know what I was doing. I made up the idea of soap dough & then I discovered everyone else had.


I've seen it done. Just maybe add the micas little by little too the dough till you get the color you want. You can also paint finished soap and Embeds using a little mica with a little alcohol.


----------



## Zing

I made up my oils mix and lye solution for my very first pine tar soap. I'll combine them tomorrow. And crawled my way out of the pine tar soap rabbit hole and youtube land..

Also i boxed up a cured soap. Lovin' the scent-- equal parts peppermint, lavender, rosemary essential oils.


----------



## TashaBird

Packaged my cured soaps (and bath bombs), next up labeling. Trying to figure out how I can order bulk premade labels when every batch is different… 
Excited to actually make soap this week! Happy I have several batches mostly prepared. 
This was my first time using the national shrink wrap system for pull throughs and other soaps. It seemed like more work than the cellophane bags I’d been using, but I like the way they look.


----------



## Zing

I made pine tar soap today!  I'm determined not to get angsty.  It's just an experiment and if it works, great, if not, that's fine.  I used my smallest loaf mold.  That stuff is trippy, man!  I refrigerated my lye solution overnight, and also let my oil mix cool down overnight.  I stick blended my oils and essential oils (lavendar and cedarwood).  Then I poured the lye and stuff was happening right away.  I hand stirred for 14 minutes and could feel it changing minute by minute.  The batter looked like delicious pudding.

I gotta kick out of Mrs. Zing.  She said "wait, no pretty top?  No color or swirl?" and grabbed some red glitter.


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

Zing said:


> I made pine tar soap today!  I'm determined not to get angsty.  It's just an experiment and if it works, great, if not, that's fine.  I used my smallest loaf mold.  That stuff is trippy, man!  I refrigerated my lye solution overnight, and also let my oil mix cool down overnight.  I stick blended my oils and essential oils (lavendar and cedarwood).  Then I poured the lye and stuff was happening right away.  I hand stirred for 14 minutes and could feel it changing minute by minute.  The batter looked like delicious pudding.
> 
> I gotta kick out of Mrs. Zing.  She said "wait, no pretty top?  No color or swirl?" and grabbed some red glitter.


I want to see the pine tar soap with red glitter!


----------



## Zing

Ugeauxgirl said:


> I want to see the pine tar soap with red glitter!


Coming soon to a forum near you.  I'm at work right now.  I always unmold and cut at 24 hours but I do not know what to expect with pine tar.  I did use more hard oils and 3% sodium lactate.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

@Zing Waiting patiently...


----------



## The_Phoenix

Checking in. Life has kept me super busy. I do not remember when I last made soap.


----------



## Paulie

I’m going to the market to purchase some Pine Tar to make Lard/Pine Tar soap for my Mama. She has Psoriasis and I am hoping it will help.  I’m not scenting it, and adding Pine Tar at 12%.  For those of you that are experts in Pine Tar soap, does this sound like a good amount to add?


----------



## Megan

I'm going to cut my first HP bar soap...pretty worried about what it looks like inside! If it's good, I'll make another loaf tonight, if it's bad...I may take a few days to recover...and then try again


----------



## maryloucb

New soap cutter in action! I’ve never had such straight, even bars!


----------



## rdc1978

The soapy thing I did today was make the wish version of Anne Marie's gorgeous soap using vanilla lavender by WSP. 

LOL.  Shout out to @Todd Ziegler because I used the HVCS and there was no battery discoloration.  Worked like a dream. The problems with design were operator error only


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I haven’t had much time to be on the forum lately, but I am making a little progress with my colorant testing.  From left to right: gromwell 1:10 at 20% of oils and gelled; rhubarb (palmatum) 1:10 at 20% of oils, partial gel and with a discoloring FO (oops); rhubarb 1:10 at 5% ungelled (bee mold), red oxide 1/4 tsp ppo and ungelled, paprika 1:10 at 20 or 25% of oils and gelled.


----------



## Tara_H

Seems like it's coming-out-of-the-woodwork time all round!

Haven't actually made any soap since I last posted here, but yesterday I packaged all of my cured soap into smaller neater boxes so that they can be stacked away in tidy fashion instead of taking up tons of room in the kitchen and living room.

Next step is to get all of my supplies over into the new office/craft room, and once that's done I'm working up the courage to try a pine tar batch...


----------



## Mobjack Bay

More colorant test bars! These are oxides and ultramarines. I mixed the pigments at 1/4 tsp ppo with 1 tsp ppo kaolin clay and then added the EOs to the clay/pigment mix for each bar.  This is my soy wax recipe, which always gets a little ashy.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

My other soapy thing today was to head to the beach in Georgia where I will be happy  to check the local ocean water quality for anyone who wants to collect water for brine bars


----------



## Catscankim

Mobjack Bay said:


> My other soapy thing today was to head to the beach in Georgia where I will be happy  to check the local ocean water quality for anyone who wants to collect water for brine bars
> 
> View attachment 65740
> View attachment 65741


How was the weather? Its been windy here lately...


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Catscankim said:


> How was the weather? Its been windy here lately...


We were in the car most of the day and arrived for a mild, but overcast evening. I was hoping for a gorgeous weekend, but I think there’s a possibility of rain.  My sister retired here and we’re celebrating her 65th


----------



## Hope Ann

Mobjack Bay said:


> My other soapy thing today was to head to the beach in Georgia where I will be happy  to check the local ocean water quality for anyone who wants to collect water for brine bars
> 
> View attachment 65740



This photo makes my heart sing.  My grandma lived on St Simons Island, GA for year and it's one of my favorite places.  Where is this?

Hope


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Hope Ann said:


> This photo makes my heart sing.  My grandma lived on St Simons Island, GA for year and it's one of my favorite places.  Where is this?
> 
> Hope


Tybee Island. My sister lives over by Skidaway which is where we’re headed now  (with soap, to keep this a soapy thing).


----------



## AliOop

Besides making challenge soap #2, I just scored a stainless work table in great condition for a great price! I've been using a folding craft table with a formica top, but have decided that I'd rather have the bottom shelf space and stainless work surface. Picking it up tomorrow, yay!

EDIT for Saturday morning: table is now in the soap room and I love it! Will post pics in the Soapy Space thread.   I already used it to cut my second try at the April challenge soap.

EDIT 2: I also changed the batteries for the first time EVER in my little cheap scale that I bought on Amazon in December of 2014.  That's almost *eight years* with the same two AAA batteries, folks! If they still made this model, I'd buy another one as a backup, for sure.


----------



## Paulie

I received the can of Pine Tar to make Zanys No Slime Soap for my Mama. Gonna do the OO, CO and Castor oil formula. So excited. Gonna make it at 20%. Looking for an easy salve to add Pine Tar also so it can go directly on the Psoriasis. She has it on her lower back, the back of her head/neck and one ankle.  I‘ll be making it as soon as it isn’t humid.


----------



## Zing

Just returned from a quick trip to my hometown.  Very grateful that Sis no longer displays my soap but actually uses it.  Sis and BIL are not fans of my pine tar salve experiment, which is fine, it's a strong scent.

Awhile back my dad was very clear that I no longer need to give him my soap anymore.  He keeps one of my bars on the guest bath sink.  It's old and starting to get DOS.  I looked in a drawer, and hoo boy, found soap 2-3 years old, all with DOS and smelling not so fresh.  Erg.  I've been so open on how improved my skin is, kinda puzzled why he refused to be converted....


----------



## AliOop

Just made a batch of @Dawni's Triple Rice Soap. My oil blend is a little different than hers, but it did include RBO, plus rice water, rice slurry, and sweet rice flour. Does that make it quadruple rice soap? 

Unfortunately, I measured something wrong. Despite the heat from HP, and the fact that I hadn't added in any additional liquid yet, the batch wasn't coming to trace. Thinking back, I was pretty sure I had under-measured the MB lye solution by 100g. But even after adding that back in, the batch was still was barely tracing even with heat and lots'o stick-blending. So I did what I should have done to begin with, which was to dump everything back into a mixing bowl on the scale. Somehow the total of oils + MB lye solution came up 60g short.

Decided to cook it, mold it, and see what happened. Poured at gel and tried to texture the top. Bad idea - it firmed up too quickly and now just looks "rustic." The scraps aren't lathering well at all. Makes me wonder if my trusty little scale, which has brand new batteries in it as of yesterday, may actually be failing.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

@AliOop sorry about you soap!  Do you have calibration weights?  Before I had mine, I used coins and water.  Nickels weigh 5 g when new.  Even older ones are pretty close. Pennies weigh 2.5 g each. 1000 ml of water is just under 1000 g (998) at a room temp of 70 F.


----------



## AliOop

Mobjack Bay said:


> @AliOop sorry about you soap!  Do you have calibration weights?  Before I had mine, I used coins and water.  Nickels weigh 5 g when new.  Even older ones are pretty close. Pennies weigh 2.5 g each. 1000 ml of water is just under 1000 g (998) at a room temp of 70 F.


Thanks, @Mobjack Bay those are good suggestions, and I will give them a try. It could just be that I was distracted and measured the oils wrong, too. My phone rang twice while I was measuring. Doesn't take much for me.


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

Zing said:


> Just returned from a quick trip to my hometown.  Very grateful that Sis no longer displays my soap but actually uses it.  Sis and BIL are not fans of my pine tar salve experiment, which is fine, it's a strong scent.
> 
> Awhile back my dad was very clear that I no longer need to give him my soap anymore.  He keeps one of my bars on the guest bath sink.  It's old and starting to get DOS.  I looked in a drawer, and hoo boy, found soap 2-3 years old, all with DOS and smelling not so fresh.  Erg.  I've been so open on how improved my skin is, kinda puzzled why he refused to be converted....


I hear you.   My dad likes my soap but my mom wouldn't even try it till she gave it to some of her friends and THEY told her how nice it was and asked her for more.  Same with my oldest son.   He thought it was a nerdy hobby till his friends went gaga over it.  Whatever.


----------



## Catscankim

Mobjack Bay said:


> @AliOop sorry about you soap!  Do you have calibration weights?  Before I had mine, I used coins and water.  Nickels weigh 5 g when new.  Even older ones are pretty close. Pennies weigh 2.5 g each. 1000 ml of water is just under 1000 g (998) at a room temp of 70 F.


You had me intrigued by the weights on the scale with the coins, but then again someone talked me into placing a magnet on my covid vax site lol….no, its not magnetic lol…. Just being funny. But yeah, I really did that and felt incredibly stupid after.

My 2021 nickel weighs 6g. Pennies…i weighed a brand new, a 2006, and a 1986 penny, and they are all 3g, even though that 1986 penny is incredibly thin. However, my scale doesn't do tenths. So i guess the scale rounds up.

Now I think i need a scale that takes more accurate measurements. I have a friend who works in Weights and Measures. I might pick his brain the next time i see him. Thanks for the rabbit hole LOL


----------



## AliOop

Update on yesterday’s Triple Rice soap. It was firm enough to cut, but greasy inside with visible oil drops. It isn’t zappy, and a piece of it did lather a bit. I’m going to let it sit for a few days and see if the oils reabsorb. If not, it will probably become shreds for confetti soap.


----------



## Zing

Ugeauxgirl said:


> I hear you.   My dad likes my soap but my mom wouldn't even try it till she gave it to some of her friends and THEY told her how nice it was and asked her for more.  Same with my oldest son.   He thought it was a nerdy hobby till his friends went gaga over it.  Whatever.


I've resigned myself that my dad won't be converted, despite his own derm issues.  I adore my dad, and because he is 87 years old, every day I spend with him is precious.  

I'll add a little side story.  My dad paints ceramics and gives them to us for holidays like Thanksgiving, Christmas, Easter.  _Every _holiday.  _Every _year.  Sometimes even Valentines Day, St. Patricks Day, Independence Day get a ceramic.  My now grown sons each get their own.  My wife and I have been married 29 years.  Do the math!!  I know I push my soap on everyone but I like to give consumable gifts.  I also like to receive consumable gifts because my wife and I have reached a max on "stuff" and are constantly down-sizing.  Thinking positively, he has a hobby that brings him pleasure.  I'm hoping to have his steady hand and keen eyesight when I turn 87.


----------



## Vicki C

Zing said:


> I've resigned myself that my dad won't be converted, despite his own derm issues.  I adore my dad, and because he is 87 years old, every day I spend with him is precious.
> 
> I'll add a little side story.  My dad paints ceramics and gives them to us for holidays like Thanksgiving, Christmas, Easter.  _Every _holiday.  _Every _year.  Sometimes even Valentines Day, St. Patricks Day, Independence Day get a ceramic.  My now grown sons each get their own.  My wife and I have been married 29 years.  Do the math!!  I know I push my soap on everyone but I like to give consumable gifts.  I also like to receive consumable gifts because my wife and I have reached a max on "stuff" and are constantly down-sizing.  Thinking positively, he has a hobby that brings him pleasure.  I'm hoping to have his steady hand and keen eyesight when I turn 87.


That is so sweet. Even if you are overwhelmed with ceramics I’m sure you are gracious about receiving his gifts.
I am having a terrible time lately with fail after fail. My stripe soap went ok but I have made three attempts at pull through soaps that have ALL failed - too thick, then too thin, then too thick. And I am struggling with crumbly soap, I think because I made a master batch with some palm that was from the end of a bucket, which was dumb because I have about 5 kg of MB left. I made two loaves of lemongrass, always a big seller, that look terrible and have a bottom edge that is almost powdery. I have been trying to make spin swirl soap - I tried it once and it went perfectly .- and ever since then I haven’t gotten anything to work, I spin and the batter just sits there. Wah, wah wah. Also just got rejected from a farmers market because they aleady have a soap vendor. Nuts. Recently got rejected from a different one that charged $15 just to look at my application. 
I love my soapmaking craft/business but sometimes I feel like my learning curve doesn’t seem to be leveling out. I feel like I’m floundering! 
ok - end of rant.


----------



## AliOop

Vicki C said:


> That is so sweet. Even if you are overwhelmed with ceramics I’m sure you are gracious about receiving his gifts.
> I am having a terrible time lately with fail after fail. My stripe soap went ok but I have made three attempts at pull through soaps that have ALL failed - too thick, then too thin, then too thick. And I am struggling with crumbly soap, I think because I made a master batch with some palm that was from the end of a bucket, which was dumb because I have about 5 kg of MB left. I made two loaves of lemongrass, always a big seller, that look terrible and have a bottom edge that is almost powdery. I have been trying to make spin swirl soap - I tried it once and it went perfectly .- and ever since then I haven’t gotten anything to work, I spin and the batter just sits there. Wah, wah wah. Also just got rejected from a farmers market because they aleady have a soap vendor. Nuts. Recently got rejected from a different one that charged $15 just to look at my application.
> I love my soapmaking craft/business but sometimes I feel like my learning curve doesn’t seem to be leveling out. I feel like I’m floundering!
> ok - end of rant.


FWIW, I remixed my most recent MB because I wasn't happy with the first soaps that came out of it. I knew my starting weight, and subtracted the total weight of the batches that I'd made. That gave me the remaining weight.

I already had the percentages of each oil, so I entered those into the soap calc. Then I made a SWAG about what oils would improve it. Added those oils to the soap calc to soap calc, decided I liked the numbers, and added them to the mix. So far, I'm happy with the revised mix (other than my messed up 3x Rice soap, which I believe was mismeasurement on my part).


----------



## Vicki C

AliOop said:


> FWIW, I remixed my most recent MB because I wasn't happy with the first soaps that came out of it. I knew my starting weight, and subtracted the total weight of the batches that I'd made. That gave me the remaining weight.
> 
> I already had the percentages of each oil, so I entered those into the soap calc. Then I made a SWAG about what oils would improve it. Added those oils to the soap calc to soap calc, decided I liked the numbers, and added them to the mix. So far, I'm happy with the revised mix (other than my messed up 3x Rice soap, which I believe was mismeasurement on my part).


You know, I’ve been thinking about doing that too, although I’m not sure what would fix my situation. But I could experiment with adding to a batch at a time.


----------



## Megan

I always feel weird posting in this thread because it's more accurate for me to be like "This is the soapy thing I did last night and what I plan to do today" 

Anyhow, with that disclaimer: I made a lavender EO soap last night, my regular recipe but was the first time doing a plain lavender EO soap (four years almost of soaping and it's my first time...it's kind of crazy to me...especially because I like lavender). Anyway, it went okay...I soaped very cold which I'm nervous about. The oils and lye were in the low 70s when combined but I CPOPED it and I'm hoping for the best. It's been cold here in OH and my soap room only has a space heater at the moment. Here's hoping I don't have a lot of stearic spots when I cut. 
I have two loaves to cut when I get home. An incense & oud scented loaf I made three or so days ago and this lavender one. I'm finally starting to fill my shelves back up for the summer craft fair season.


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

I unmolded yesterday's Oakmoss and sandalwood scented soap, and I rendered some deer fat into tallow.  It's taken me  6 months to get my hands on some.   The tallow turned out snow white and odorless.   Yay!


----------



## mx5inpenn

I made another challenge attempt and a batch of charcoal.


----------



## KiwiMoose

I went to a market last weekend and sold over $300 of soap and lotion bars (@Zing) with a few painted stones.  Luckily my work closes for 5 days over Easter ( including the weekend) so I made soap each day for three of those to try and make up for it.
Frangipani, Grapefruit and Mint, and Egyptian Amber.
Then my sister decided we would go to one this coming weekend as well ( it's another long weekend because of ANZAC day on Monday - google it) so here I am tonight frantically writing up labels and getting platters of soap ready for that.  I will leave to tomorrow straight after work - the market is in a coastal town about an hour from here.  She has a beach house there and it' school holidays so my son and I will make a weekend out of it.


----------



## Jersey Girl

KiwiMoose said:


> I went to a market last weekend and sold over $300 of soap and lotion bars (@Zing) with a few painted stones.  Luckily my work closes for 5 days over Easter ( including the weekend) so I made soap each day for three of those to try and make up for it.
> Frangipani, Grapefruit and Mint, and Egyptian Amber.
> Then my sister decided we would go to one this coming weekend as well ( it's another long weekend because of ANZAC day on Monday - google it) so here I am tonight frantically writing up labels and getting platters of soap ready for that.  I will leave to tomorrow straight after work - the market is in a coastal town about an hour from here.  She has a beach house there and it' school holidays so my son and I will make a weekend out of it.
> View attachment 65822



That’s awesome. I hope you have another great event!  You’re stones just amaze me every time I see them.


----------



## Dan9250

@KimMoose - I like your table display; I can see your product and read the description. Well Done.


----------



## KeepItSimpleSoap

I just typed a paragraph then I mashed the wrong button and cleared it, so here it goes again.
I've spent the last few weeks on a steady schedule of rendering my bacon grease. I have been collecting it for going on 2 and a half years this go round. I'm using the three step or times rendering method so it takes 3 days of rendering the LARD to have enough ready for the 12 bar molds. I'm using 25.25 oz of LARD for every 12 bars. I'm down to my last bar and my "dorm room" size refrigerator is full of jars of captured bacon grease only. It holds well under refrigeration and doesn't smell rancid. It will take several weeks to get through all of the batches making 2 batches, 24 bars a week. I have some sample scents on the way and I hope I can get my wife to use the soap that smells like all of the "girly" scents. As much as she likes to bake and do crafts in general, I was hoping that I could get her into this "craft" a bit. However she just won't act interested. I wish that she wasn't so negative about my soapmaking.


----------



## AliOop

@KeepItSimpleSoap some things that might help: masterbatch some lye solution, make a sugar syrup with CA in it, and get some mica sample packs. Then she could try making soap without having to do much measuring or figuring, and she could do something with colors and swirls, too. Personally I enjoy soapmaking a lot more now that my lye and oils are masterbatched.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

KeepItSimpleSoap said:


> I wish that she wasn't so negative.


Um, I hate ta tell ya, making soap from bacon grease wouldn't be much of a turn-on for me either.  Just do your thing. Be sure to cure a full 6 weeks before giving it away to testers, along with a card to write their reactions. As someone recently posted, it wasn't until everyone raved about their soap that their SO became interested. It's just a common thing among family members. It happens, more frequently than not.


KeepItSimpleSoap said:


> I hope I can get my wife to use the soap that smells like all of the "girly" scents.


Um, "girly" scents? Fragrance is a lot like cars... there is no one type that suits all. You might want to run your choices by the ladies here to see which has the most appeal, if any. I'm just saying, I'm not particularly drawn to "girly" anything.


KeepItSimpleSoap said:


> she likes to bake and do crafts in general, I was hoping that I could get her into this "craft" a bit.


We all have our passions. If she's a baker and crafter the biggest problem I see is getting in kitchen time for each of you!

Looking forward to seeing your soaps and especially the bacon grease lard you will be soaping!

HAPPY SOAPING!


----------



## KeepItSimpleSoap

@Zany_in_CO I was just being honest
She does like "girly" scents.
I cure 7 weeks and I only make it for myself. I was making soap before I joined this forum over 2 years ago.
I've already have shown my soaps here. You will have to search my post to find the pictures.


----------



## raefrazer

KiwiMoose said:


> I went to a market last weekend and sold over $300 of soap and lotion bars (@Zing) with a few painted stones.  Luckily my work closes for 5 days over Easter ( including the weekend) so I made soap each day for three of those to try and make up for it.
> Frangipani, Grapefruit and Mint, and Egyptian Amber.
> Then my sister decided we would go to one this coming weekend as well ( it's another long weekend because of ANZAC day on Monday - google it) so here I am tonight frantically writing up labels and getting platters of soap ready for that.  I will leave to tomorrow straight after work - the market is in a coastal town about an hour from here.  She has a beach house there and it' school holidays so my son and I will make a weekend out of it.
> View attachment 65822


What a beautiful display!  I’d buy your soaps !!!


----------



## Ladka

I mixed one level teaspoonful of annatto powder in 250 g of olive oil. 
I remember having recently read about oil infusing with natural colourants but can't find the thread for the life of me


----------



## KiwiMoose

Ladka said:


> I mixed one level teaspoonful of annatto powder in 250 g of olive oil.
> I remember having recently read about oil infusing with natural colourants but can't find the thread for the life of me


Check with @Vicki C ?


----------



## AliOop

I picked up a big destash from a local soaper who is moving across country: NaOH, KOH, glycerin, stearic acid, cetyl alcohol, small amounts of luxury oils, some bowls and molds, and a big box of FOs and EOs. She was very generous for the price she was asking. Now I need to start planning and making a whole lot of soaps to use some of this stuff up while prepping for the craft fairs this fall.


----------



## KeepItSimpleSoap

I'm on my 3rd boil of my bacon grease before I call it LARD. I just unmolded my 4th batch of 12 bars made in recent weeks. I really like my silicone molds, they are easy to clean. My recipe works out well for a dozen bars. It is:
3.5 oz of dry LYE crystals
8.05 oz of cold distilled water
25.25 oz of melted LARD
This is an easy amount to work with and fits the molds.
Here is a link that other novices like myself have used to render there own LARD. This website explains it thoroughly.
Rendering bacon grease in to LARD
Today is 4-22 Earthday. It is usually when I start planting my Okra seed. It will have to wait until Saturday.


----------



## AliOop

KeepItSimpleSoap said:


> I'm on my 3rd boil of my bacon grease before I call it LARD. I just unmolded my 4th batch of 12 bars made in recent weeks. I really like my silicone molds, they are easy to clean. My recipe works out well for a dozen bars. It is:
> 3.5 oz of dry LYE crystals
> 8.05 oz of cold distilled water
> 25.25 oz of melted LARD
> This is an easy amount to work with and fits the molds.
> Here is a link that other novices like myself have used to render there own LARD. This website explains it thoroughly.
> Rendering bacon grease in to LARD
> Today is 4-22 Earthday. It is usually when I start planting my Okra seed. It will have to wait until Saturday.


Have you tried dissolving any sugar in the lye water, before adding the NaOH? That will increase the bubbles a bit, given that 100% lard soap doesn’t lather easily.  Usually 2T per pound of oils (PPO) will be sufficient, which would be about 3T for your recipe size as listed. 

The other option is to stickblend some powdered goat milk into the oils (very thoroughly) before adding your lye solution. For your size recipe, 2T would be a good place to start.

You could also do both the sugar and the GMP. I love love love goat milk in my lard bars!


----------



## KeepItSimpleSoap

@AliOop My soap bubbles real well and there is not any sugar in my house. I may be wrong but wouldn't sugar in the recipe attract ants? Also I don't have any goats or powdered goats. Do they like to be powdered?


----------



## AliOop

I can assure you, the sugar doesn't attract (sugar) ants any more than the lard attracts (grease) ants.


----------



## gardengeek

Vicki C said:


> That is so sweet. Even if you are overwhelmed with ceramics I’m sure you are gracious about receiving his gifts.
> I am having a terrible time lately with fail after fail. My stripe soap went ok but I have made three attempts at pull through soaps that have ALL failed - too thick, then too thin, then too thick. And I am struggling with crumbly soap, I think because I made a master batch with some palm that was from the end of a bucket, which was dumb because I have about 5 kg of MB left. I made two loaves of lemongrass, always a big seller, that look terrible and have a bottom edge that is almost powdery. I have been trying to make spin swirl soap - I tried it once and it went perfectly .- and ever since then I haven’t gotten anything to work, I spin and the batter just sits there. Wah, wah wah. Also just got rejected from a farmers market because they aleady have a soap vendor. Nuts. Recently got rejected from a different one that charged $15 just to look at my application.
> I love my soapmaking craft/business but sometimes I feel like my learning curve doesn’t seem to be leveling out. I feel like I’m floundering!
> ok - end of rant.



It's reassuring to hear that someone as talented as you have struggles as well. It makes me realize there's hope for me yet! I feel like everything I've done lately has been an epic fail. Ugh!


----------



## KeepItSimpleSoap

@AliOop Question? If the grease (fat) gets soponified by the LYE, what happens to the sugar?


----------



## AliOop

KeepItSimpleSoap said:


> @AliOop Question? If the grease (fat) gets soponified by the LYE, what happens to the sugar?


Not entirely sure, TBH. I do know that it acts as a solvent that helps lather formation.


----------



## Zing

AliOop said:


> Not entirely sure, TBH. I do know that it acts as a solvent that helps lather formation.


Recent sugar convert here and now it's a staple in my recipes.  When I tweaked my basic recipe by reducing coconut oil, I added sugar at 1/2 Tbsp per pound of oils.  Daddy needs his bubbles.  
I dissolve the sugar completely in my water before adding lye.  When you do add lye, the solution turns a very faint yellow that has no effect on the final colors.


----------



## Babyshoes

Today I unmoulded my one-and-done challenge soap, but it's still a bit sticky so I'll cut it tomorrow. The edges don't look like I've succeeded in getting any straight lines, but I'm hoping the middle might be a little better...  We shall see! 

If it's not good enough to enter, at least I know what I'd like to try differently next time, because my batter was thickening up slightly towards the end, so I'm pretty sure my last couple of layers won't be very straight...


----------



## DianaMoon

I am obsessed with attempting fluid hot process soap (or high temp hot process soap) so after two fails I tried again last night. Another fail.

The lye and oils were around 210F. But I noticed something interesting: after mixing with a rubber spatula, and stick blending for no longer than 30 secs, I had a lovely pudding-like batter. It came quickly and after very little stick blending. I should have called it a day then, but I had to see that volcano. I'm just weird that way. Maybe I'm lucky to fail at getting the volcano.

So I covered, put the on a very low burner, and checked back every five minutes for about 20 minutes. Batter went through the applesauce stage for at least 10 minutes.... then 5 minutes later a layer of solid soap covered the bottom of the pot, with mashed potatoes on top. No volcano, ever. Temps were around 210 or so.

I took it off the burner, added tepid water, covered, and came back, hoping that would melt the mess. No, so I added more water & whisked. I didn't want to burn out my poor stick blender. I got the batter into ploppable form, added a tiny bit of honey and fragrance (neither of which had any effect, happily), whisked more, and plopped the batter into a loaf mold. It's not beautiful (it has flecks of the hardened soap - not rice pieces but flecks of hardened soap), but the soap will be usable. Since I'm not selling it, all good, but still....

If I had simply quit when I was ahead I'd have had a lovely cold-processed soap that started out hot. Is there a name for this? "Starting out hot and ending up cold process soap"?

(Note: I had not at that point put in the honey or the fragrance oil. Perhaps that would have resulted in a disaster. Just reporting what happened when I combined lye & oils at approx. 200F.)

Screenshot of formula. I picked up a cheap shea butter with a lovely caramel/cream color at a dollar store so I decided to use it.


----------



## Vicki C

KiwiMoose said:


> Check with @Vicki C ?


Oh wow, I am bad at checking for mentions! I haven’t used annatto powder only whole seeds - I infuse about an ounce in 16 oz OO, heat them on very low heat in a big roaster pan thing I found at a thrift store. Then I use the oil in place of the OO in the recipe.





gardengeek said:


> It's reassuring to hear that someone as talented as you have struggles as well. It makes me realize there's hope for me yet! I feel like everything I've done lately has been an epic fail. Ugh!


We’ll, that is a very big compliment and I will take it. I think I need to somehow keep a “lessons learned” diary so I stop repeating dumb mistakes.
Here are a couple of soaps I made recently. The blue terrazzo one has cut up rim pieces from the challenge here last year for lollipop soap (is that the name?) I am going to call it Seaglass soap. Scented with 8th and ocean from Nurture.
The other one has terrible ash from TD I think. TD and I will never be friends. But I’m going to keep trying on this soap - I’m calling this one Little Starfish Big Wave. Scented with Salty Sea Air from EB&B


----------



## KeepItSimpleSoap

I made my 5th batch (1 dozen bars) today. I had got up early morning and got everything ready. We had company for lunch so I wasn't able to do my soaping until late afternoon. I've been using my fat/grease/LARD cake holder/handle that I made after my very first batch 2.5 years ago. It has really helped make the rendering process less messy. Here are pictures from back then.




The grease solidifies around a metal disc




A piece of 1x2, 1 carriage bolts and washers and nuts hold the disc and handle in their respective places




In this picture you can see the disc. 
What is nice about the handle is that you can that you can take your pan out of the 
refrigerator that contains the solidified grease and water under the grease, Use of knife
to go around the edge of the "grease cake" to release from the pan, pull out, wash out 
pan and put in new water to do your next boil. This is a patient part of the process. 
The grease takes several hours to solidify in the pan in the fridge.


----------



## AliOop

Well, I planned to make a batch of Shave Soap Recipe #8 (slightly modified) from Carrie Siebert's book. Unfortunately, what I thought was a container of rendered tallow in my garage fridge was actually neem oil (clearly labeled as such, but the label was turned around towards the back where I couldn't see it). With no tallow, I decided to try the lard-based Recipe #10 instead. More on that later.

I also decided to try the slow-cook setting on my older Instant Pot for melting the oils. Wow - game changer!! My IP has a stainless insert/pot that is much lighter than a heavy ceramic crock. It's a better shape and size for stickblending, won't etch over time, and heats up so much faster than a ceramic crock, too. Should I wish to HP, my thrift-store glass lid works perfectly. Of course, you can pay too much and order the Instant Pot brand of the same glass lid from Amazon if you prefer. Anyhoo, now I have an option other than going to the kitchen (or buying a mini-burner) for heating oils, bain marie, and other stuff that I'd rather not do in the microwave. Beats me why I didn't think of this before.

Back to the shave soap: the plan was to pour it into a cylinder mold to get the clean finished look of bars cut from a log instead of plopped in cavity molds. Alas, I thought the mix wasn't quite fluid enough for a pour, even after giving it a shot of SL. Halfway through spooning it into the cavity molds, I realized that I probably should have poured after all, and I should have mixed the corn silk powder into the hot lye solution, instead of adding it to the extra water. I'm not sure if the speckles of corn silk will end up catching on the blade. When I did a lather test with a scrap, they seemed to dissolve into nothing.

Oh well. I want to try another batch with tallow anyway, so there is more shave soap in the near future. Meanwhile, I've squished all the cut-off tops (thank you, Caterpillar) and scraps from the bowl into some pucks that I'll use for personal testers. At least they smell good - sandalwood vanilla.


----------



## Vicki C

AliOop said:


> I picked up a big destash from a local soaper who is moving across country: NaOH, KOH, glycerin, stearic acid, cetyl alcohol, small amounts of luxury oils, some bowls and molds, and a big box of FOs and EOs. She was very generous for the price she was asking. Now I need to start planning and making a whole lot of soaps to use some of this stuff up while prepping for the craft fairs this fall.


Wow now I’m REALLY jealous!  I was already jealous about the SS table.


----------



## KeepItSimpleSoap

It seems as if I was just here. I'm currently doing the 2nd rendering of the grease for batch 6.  I have the timer on the range set so I don't get distracted as I type. I'm 10 ft away looking right at it. Tonight, one more time and I will be able to make that (6th) batch.
When I opened the refrigerator I checked batch 5. It is still sticky and I have found that it takes 36 hours before the bars will unmold cleanly. Then they get stacked in a boot box with a layer of parchment paper between each batch where they will cure for 7 weeks. I'll take a picture when I have 2 or 3 boxes full. Unboxing and re-boxing is a necessary step required to get the bars arranged such that the oldest bars are on top.
I  have a few questions:
What does adding CA do to a soap recipe like mine?
What does adding sugar do?
What does adding salt, or sea salt do?
Does anyone else use a refrigerator as part of their process? Right after I pour, I go straight to the (soap) refrigerator for 36 hours before un-molding.
Added: Yesterday my Wife admitted that she had used the homemade soap. She said it was nothing special but it cleaned well. I'll take those comments as a win.


----------



## DianaMoon

Zing said:


> When you do add lye, the solution turns a very faint yellow that has no effect on the final colors.



No weird lye reactions? I'm getting over it but I suffer from a certain amount of "lye anxiety." I don't want any surprises.


----------



## AliOop

Vicki C said:


> Wow now I’m REALLY jealous!  I was already jealous about the SS table.


I’ve definitely been blessed with some wonderful deals lately! The destash included a big bag of stearic acid, about four lbs of glycerine, and some castor oil - all things I needed for making shave soap.

There was a lot more, too. I’m telling myself that I’m banned from buying FOs until I use up some of these. Has that worked for anyone here??


----------



## AliOop

KeepItSimpleSoap said:


> It seems as if I was just here. I'm currently doing the 2nd rendering of the grease for batch 6.  I have the timer on the range set so I don't get distracted as I type. I'm 10 ft away looking right at it. Tonight, one more time and I will be able to make that (6th) batch.
> When I opened the refrigerator I checked batch 5. It is still sticky and I have found that it takes 36 hours before the bars will unmold cleanly. Then they get stacked in a boot box with a layer of parchment paper between each batch where they will cure for 7 weeks. I'll take a picture when I have 2 or 3 boxes full. Unboxing and re-boxing is a necessary step required to get the bars arranged such that the oldest bars are on top.
> I  have a few questions:
> What does adding CA do to a soap recipe like mine?
> What does adding sugar do?
> What does adding salt, or sea salt do?
> Does anyone else use a refrigerator as part of their process? Right after I pour, I go straight to the (soap) refrigerator for 36 hours before un-molding.
> Added: Yesterday my Wife admitted that she had used the homemade soap. She said it was nothing special but it cleaned well. I'll take those comments as a win.


Putting your soap in the fridge is part of the reason it is taking so long to firm up. Since you are using straight lard with no heater FOs or additives (like honey), there is really no reason to refrigerate it. In fact, I deliberately gel mine by insulating it or putting it on a heating pad, or both. That speeds up the unmolding. If you add colors, gelling usually makes them deeper or brighter.

Salt: helps the soap firm up more quickly and release more cleanly from the mold. Too much inhibits lather.

Sugar: acts as a solvent so the bar lathers more quickly and abundantly. Any form of sugar works, but some (honey,
molasses) are heaters so read up before using either of those.

Citric acid: serves as a chelator. This can increase lather in hard water, reduce soap scum (which is prevalent in high lard bars), and prevent or delay rancidity. Too much makes a rubbery bar that may sprout crystals on the outside. You must add extra lye as CA will react with your NaOH and form sodium citrate. Some of us use sodium citrate instead of CA so we don’t have to adjust the lye.

For more scientific and thorough explanations, read DeeAnna’s Soapy Stuff pages on her website.


----------



## bwtapestry

Vicki C said:


> Oh wow, I am bad at checking for mentions! I haven’t used annatto powder only whole seeds - I infuse about an ounce in 16 oz OO, heat them on very low heat in a big roaster pan thing I found at a thrift store. Then I use the oil in place of the OO in the recipe.
> We’ll, that is a very big compliment and I will take it. I think I need to somehow keep a “lessons learned” diary so I stop repeating dumb mistakes.
> Here are a couple of soaps I made recently. The blue terrazzo one has cut up rim pieces from the challenge here last year for lollipop soap (is that the name?) I am going to call it Seaglass soap. Scented with 8th and ocean from Nurture.
> The other one has terrible ash from TD I think. TD and I will never be friends. But I’m going to keep trying on this soap - I’m calling this one Little Starfish Big Wave. Scented with Salty Sea Air from EB&B
> View attachment 66165
> View attachment 66166





gardengeek said:


> It's reassuring to hear that someone as talented as you have struggles as well. It makes me realize there's hope for me yet! I feel like everything I've done lately has been an epic fail. Ugh!


Can you grate the failed soap to make laundry powder?  I am making laundry soap with this recipe. Using now for a few months and it’s good  as ingredients are heavy I go to Costco for Baking soda and oxi clean. Then to Walmart for borax and washing soda. Now that I am learning soap making can use my own soaps.  Was using fels naptha soap. 
*Laundry soap powdered
Ingredients:*

4.5 ounces grated bar soap
14 ounces borax
14 ounces washing soda
7 ounces baking soda
7 ounces oxi clean 
Mix grated soap with powdered ingredients.  I put the ingredients into blender (two cups at a time) and blended briefly.  This gives the laundry soap a finer grain with easier ability to dissolve. Scent with lemon/eucalyptus  if desired 
Use approx two ounces or less per load
Can Pre dissolve if cold water washing


----------



## bwtapestry

raefrazer said:


> What a beautiful display!  I’d buy your soaps !!!


Your soaps are beautiful. I especially like the display of flowered bars contrasting with cut bars. And that display of soap stones is fabulous.  !!!


----------



## Zing

DianaMoon said:


> No weird lye reactions? I'm getting over it but I suffer from a certain amount of "lye anxiety." I don't want any surprises.


I'm not exactly sure what you mean by reactions.  I make cold process soap.  With or without adding sugar first to dissolve in water, the process is the same.  I understand people are concerned about working with lye.  I think of it as bleach -- I respect it but am not afraid of it.  I wear goggles, mask, and gloves.  I've never had an accident in over 3 years.


----------



## Misschief

Zing said:


> I'm not exactly sure what you mean by reactions.  I make cold process soap.  With or without adding sugar first to dissolve in water, the process is the same.  I understand people are concerned about working with lye.  I think of it as bleach -- I respect it but am not afraid of it.  I wear goggles, mask, and gloves.  I've never had an accident in over 3 years.


Now that you've said that...... 

(tempting the lye gods, you are)


----------



## Zing

Misschief said:


> Now that you've said that......
> 
> (tempting the lye gods, you are)


 
I've been lucky thus far.  Awhile back, one day after a soaping session, I had a teeny tiny red spot on my hand that burned like heck.  It took me awhile to add 2 + 2 that I must have gotten a lye grain on my hand while cleaning up.


----------



## Misschief

Zing said:


> I've been lucky thus far.  Awhile back, one day after a soaping session, I had a teeny tiny red spot on my hand that burned like heck.  It took me awhile to add 2 + 2 that I must have gotten a lye grain on my hand while cleaning up.


Yup, that would do it.


----------



## DianaMoon

Zing said:


> I'm not exactly sure what you mean by reactions.



When you add lye to sugar water, does it heat up A LOT, bubble, fizz, etc. Anything that could be hazardous.

I have never had a true accident but I did have an unexpected occurrence that could have resulted in an accident. I added lye to half-ice water, the crystals didn't totally dissolve. I discovered this after I added the lye water to the oils. Saw some undissolved crystals. I panicked (which I shouldn't have, but I did) and added some water to the undissolved lye crystals. Big mistake. Not supposed to do that. Nothing happened but I still consider myself lucky. 

I like to be forearmed with any possible reaction that can happen with lye. Plus I try to be in a calmer state when I soap.


----------



## DianaMoon

Zing said:


> I've been lucky thus far.  Awhile back, one day after a soaping session, I had a teeny tiny red spot on my hand that burned like heck.  It took me awhile to add 2 + 2 that I must have gotten a lye grain on my hand while cleaning up.



I handled soap dough the day after without gloves. Got two very puckered palms which I washed off with lots of cold water. Never again. Always use gloves.


----------



## Jersey Girl

AliOop said:


> I picked up a big destash from a local soaper who is moving across country: NaOH, KOH, glycerin, stearic acid, cetyl alcohol, small amounts of luxury oils, some bowls and molds, and a big box of FOs and EOs. She was very generous for the price she was asking. Now I need to start planning and making a whole lot of soaps to use some of this stuff up while prepping for the craft fairs this fall.



Wow!  How do you find these amazing deals?


----------



## Zing

DianaMoon said:


> When you add lye to sugar water, does it heat up A LOT, bubble, fizz, etc. Anything that could be hazardous.


Okay, now I know what you're saying.  Really, the sugar in the water is a non-issue.  The experience is the same as when you omit it.  Add the lye to the sugar-water and it quickly heats up like normal.


----------



## MiscellaneousSoaper12

Today I made a design that was too ambitious for my fourth batch lol, from this video. This youtuber is a genius! I used rose clay and activated charcoal for the feather stuff in the middle.

I haven't posted pics of any of my soaps because I am TERRIBLE at taking pictures, but I'll post some of this batch soon! CP is way too stressful with how much you have to wait afterwards LOL


----------



## DianaMoon

Zing said:


> Okay, now I know what you're saying.  Really, the sugar in the water is a non-issue.  The experience is the same as when you omit it.  Add the lye to the sugar-water and it quickly heats up like normal.



Great. I like to add some sugar; this is another step that can be done at the outset. I've been known to forget to add something until too late. Like, when it's in the mold.


----------



## AliOop

Jersey Girl said:


> Wow!  How do you find these amazing deals?


A friend alerts me when she sees soapmaking supplies for sale on FB, plus I peruse Craigslist every now and then. It's been a good run, let me tell ya!


----------



## Zing

I made soap today!  I used a variation of the famous @earlene 's blacksmith soap, Borax Hand Soap for Blacksmith or other dirty work.  I used borax but left out pumice.  For scrubbies I added coffee grounds, poppy seeds, sea salt, and shredded loofah.  Scented with marjoram, bergamot, and cedarwood essential oils -- smells really nice.  Two loaves are cozy and gellin' under towels.  Thank you to @Zany_in_CO and @AliOop for their last minute assistance.  Waiting not so impatiently for my post-soaping cocktail....


----------



## MiscellaneousSoaper12

I love sitting down and having a post-soap beer!


----------



## KeepItSimpleSoap

I would have to use hot water to dissolve the sugar then chill it back down for the LYE addition. I think that what I have is very soft water that comes from a limestone well. The same type of water used to make Jack Daniels. I don't have any trouble making soap bubbles.
The soapy thing that I did this afternoon is render my grease for the 3rd and final time to have LARD for Monday morning to make my 6th batch.
Added: I think I just un-molded batch 5 too early. It will still be soap 7 weeks from now though...


----------



## LynetteO

I made a 16 oz batch of soap in my tiny silicone molds for hand soaps. I pre-greased them with mineral oil for 1st time ever to see if I can prevent soda ash.


----------



## KiwiMoose

DianaMoon said:


> When you add lye to sugar water, does it heat up A LOT, bubble, fizz, etc. Anything that could be hazardous.
> 
> I have never had a true accident but I did have an unexpected occurrence that could have resulted in an accident. I added lye to half-ice water, the crystals didn't totally dissolve. I discovered this after I added the lye water to the oils. Saw some undissolved crystals. I panicked (which I shouldn't have, but I did) and added some water to the undissolved lye crystals. Big mistake. Not supposed to do that. Nothing happened but I still consider myself lucky.
> 
> I like to be forearmed with any possible reaction that can happen with lye. Plus I try to be in a calmer state when I soap.


I get what you mean about 'lye anxiety'- I totally had that when i first started soaping.  And in a way it made the soaping session a very tense experience because I was being overly cautious.  Now, similar to @Zing I treat it as I would a strong bleach - with respect but no more fear or anxiety. One thing I do have is a very large jug for mixing my lye solution.  The jug is a 2 litre capacity and I only mix about 350g of lye, so even it it were to volcano it probably would not reach the top.


----------



## AliOop

KeepItSimpleSoap said:


> I would have to use hot water to dissolve the sugar then chill it back down for the LYE addition. I think that what I have is very soft water that comes from a limestone well. The same type of water used to make Jack Daniels. I don't have any trouble making soap bubbles.
> The soapy thing that I did this afternoon is render my grease for the 3rd and final time to have LARD for Monday morning to make my 6th batch.
> Added: I think I just un-molded batch 5 too early. It will still be soap 7 weeks from now though...


I do slightly warm my water for mixing in citrate and sugar (sorbitol actually), but just slightly. I don't worry about cooling it down for the lye. You can always separate out just enough for dissolving the sugar, and only heat that portion. Then mix it with the rest of the cool water before adding lye.


----------



## DianaMoon

KiwiMoose said:


> I get what you mean about 'lye anxiety'- I totally had that when i first started soaping.  And in a way it made the soaping session a very tense experience because I was being overly cautious.  Now, similar to @Zing I treat it as I would a strong bleach - with respect but no more fear or anxiety. One thing I do have is a very large jug for mixing my lye solution.  The jug is a 2 litre capacity and I only mix about 350g of lye, so even it it were to volcano it probably would not reach the top.



I'm actually not nervous anymore - after doing it a few times I narrowed down the moment of true lye anxiety - for me it's when emptying the crystals into a plastic cup before adding the crystals to water. That's really the *only* time you can truly mess up, and if you do it gently with the proper precautions you're OK. It really is like handling bleach or ammonia.

That said, I'm still fanatic about finding out beforehand whatever reactions could occur when additions are made.

Also, since I'm sticking to CP from now on, gonna master batch.


----------



## lalam

LynetteO said:


> I made a 16 oz batch of soap in my tiny silicone molds for hand soaps. I pre-greased them with mineral oil for 1st time ever to see if I can prevent soda ash.



 Oooh! I'd love to hear how it works for you! I've had a serious ash issue every time I've used cavity molds!


----------



## Zing

lalam said:


> Oooh! I'd love to hear how it works for you! I've had a serious ash issue every time I've used cavity molds!


I used to unmold my single cavities after 24 hours like my loaf molds -- but they would soon develop a lot of ash.  Now I unmold cavities at 4-7 days and I no longer get ash.  I too want to try the mineral oil trick.  Love this forum!


----------



## bwtapestry

Zing said:


> I made soap today!  I used a variation of the famous @earlene 's blacksmith soap, Borax Hand Soap for Blacksmith or other dirty work.  I used borax but left out pumice.  For scrubbies I added coffee grounds, poppy seeds, sea salt, and shredded loofah.  Scented with marjoram, bergamot, and cedarwood essential oils -- smells really nice.  Two loaves are cozy and gellin' under towels.  Thank you to @Zany_in_CO and @AliOop for their last minute assistance.  Waiting not so impatiently for my post-soaping cocktail....


Post soaping cocktail. Yes I am adding that to my routine!!!


----------



## TheGecko

Made the last batch of Wedding Soaps.  I'm a week behind where I wanted to be, but I had allowed a little extra time into my schedule.

Going to go make some more soap with my new molds.


----------



## soapnstuffllc

Vicki C said:


> Wow now I’m REALLY jealous!  I was already jealous about the SS table.





Vicki C said:


> Wow now I’m REALLY jealous!  I was already jealous about the SS table.


I made soap, infused some oils for future products and made oatmilk, and tweaked my coffee lotion.


----------



## Dan9250

I received my supply of Chlorophyllin a modified form of Chlorophyll that is high pH stable, water soluble, and used in all forms of food, medicine, baked goods, and has anti-oxidative properties.

I plan to test it this week by making up a lye water solution with the added Chlorophyllin.  I will put the mixture in a window to see if the lye monster will eat up the color in direct sun light.  If the color holds for a week,  I'll make a small batch of soap with it to see what happens.  I'll report back the results.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Dan9250 said:


> I plan to test it this week by making up a lye water solution with the added Chlorophyllin. I will put the mixture in a window to see if the lye monster will eat up the color in direct sun light.


Hmmm   You may want to rethink that.


> _Shelf life: Minimum 6 months when stored tightly closed away from direct light and heat.  Ambient temperature up to 80 deg.F should be fine._


SOURCE:  *Chlorophyllin* - Camden Grey


----------



## Dan9250

Thank you @Zany_in_CO, I read the description on the provided link. They indicates a good color in CP soap. My supply of chlorophyllin is in the powder form,  I will make a solution, and if the lye fails to destroy the color after a week test, with local temperature in the 50's.  I will test it in a CP soap make. My first idea is to see the resulting color, and then cure the sample for about 20 weeks. I hope it holds the color for that long. I do not sell my soap and only my family will use it. If it hold color that long I doubt if any of the future soap we use will still be unused in that time frame.  I do a normal cure of four weeks then start using the product.  Again Thank you.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

@Dan9250 I've tried a lot of natural colorants -- but never heard of chlorophyllin. I'm intrigued. I'm looking forward to seeing the color(s) you come up with.

I rarely hang out in this thread unless I'm bored.  I hope you *post results in a new thread* so I don't miss it!


----------



## mx5inpenn

I ordered a cheapo lightbox from Amazon and spent a couple hours taking pictures of soap.


----------



## sunshine90

Its getting more humid in Texas, so I decided to turned my 2 gallon dehumidifier into a 5 gallon using a bottle and garden holes. Now I feel more at ez knowing the soaps aren't gonna get wet and rancid quick.


----------



## ~Dragonfly~

Mobjack Bay said:


> I haven’t had much time to be on the forum lately, but I am making a little progress with my colorant testing.  From left to right: gromwell 1:10 at 20% of oils and gelled; rhubarb (palmatum) 1:10 at 20% of oils, partial gel and with a discoloring FO (oops); rhubarb 1:10 at 5% ungelled (bee mold), red oxide 1/4 tsp ppo and ungelled, paprika 1:10 at 20 or 25% of oils and gelled.
> 
> View attachment 65725



I'm catching up after having family here and being away from the forums for a bit, so if this is answered further down, I'll delete my post after I find it. What do you mean with the 1:10?


----------



## Catscankim

mx6inpenn said:


> I ordered a cheapo lightbox from Amazon and spent a couple hours taking pictures of soap.


I need to do that


----------



## AliOop

My photo set-up is way more ghetto: a black poster-board and a white poster board from the Dollar Store ($1 each). The floor lamps on each side of my soaping table are angled to direct the light as needed in order to snap pics with my iPhone. It's definitely not pro level, but I was surprised at how much better my photos look with those simple changes. I have too many other hobbies and priorities to spend on photography equipment. Ok, ok, let's be honest, I'm just TOO CHEAP.


----------



## bwtapestry

~Dragonfly~ said:


> I'm catching up after having family here and being away from the forums for a bit, so if this is answered further down, I'll delete my post after I find it. What do you mean with the 1:10?


These are all splendid colors.  Especially like the gromwell.  Had to look it up and learned something new  Thank you for sharing.  Am going to try natural colors soon.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

~Dragonfly~ said:


> I'm catching up after having family here and being away from the forums for a bit, so if this is answered further down, I'll delete my post after I find it. What do you mean with the 1:10?


That‘s the shorthand for the ratio of botanical powder to oil, by weight, in my infusions.  For example, for 10 g of rhubarb powder I add 100 g of oil to make a 1:10 strength infusion.  If I wanted a 1:20 ratio, I would use 5 g of powder and 100 g of oil or 10 g of powder and 200 g of oil. There’s more details about the method I’m using lately, here.  In that thread I wrote that the infusions were 10%, but they were made 1:10, which means the plant powder was 9% based on total weight (10 g powder + 100 g oil = 110 g total; 10 g powder/110 g total = .09; .09 x 100 = 9%). I hope that all makes sense .

@bwtapestry thank you!  If you’re interested in delving further, @Vicki C posts beautiful soaps made with botanical colorants and has gromwell that makes a bluer purple that is really pretty.  You can find her posts using the search bar.


----------



## KeepItSimpleSoap

I was set up to make batch 6 this morning then I ran out of time. I had to go to a house lot that I have for sale and meet a guy with a skid steer to do some clearing work.
I did manage to get the grease for batch 7 rendered for the first round. I'm doing round 2 now. This morning I noticed some brown foam on top of the grease during the boil. I think that I had a little overdone grease in one of the jars. I've been using a spoon and scooping off little amounts of foam and putting it in the WVO jar that gets tossed. It works out that old jelly jars have been the collecting jars for the bacon grease and quart Ball or Mason canning jars, have been just the right size to store the LARD for each batch. I really can't "master batch" any of the LARD. The dorm room size refrigerator is only so big. Also I'm not going to master batch the LYE/water mix because it is not necessary for me to do it when I use 3.5 oz of LYE per batch. I'm getting 4 batches per 16 oz container (14 oz) and that leaves 2 oz to periodically treat the kitchen sink drain.
I unmolded too early the last time. I was in a hurry to free up my molds for the next batch. I like leaving the oval bars in the molds for 2 to 4 days depending on what our variable climate wants to be for the day/s. I have a cure for that small problem and I did something about it this late afternoon. I ordered another pair of molds (2x6) that match my other molds.


----------



## LynetteO

Zing said:


> I used to unmold my single cavities after 24 hours… Now I unmold cavities at 4-7 days and I no longer get ash.


So far it looks as if mineral oil may work but it’s just been a day. I can clearly see a spot that I didn’t get well greased & ash was present as soon as un-molded. Will post pics after a few days, if ash stays away! 



lalam said:


> Oooh! I'd love to hear how it works for you! I've had a serious ash issue every time I've used cavity molds!


Upon un-molding it was successful. I see a few tiny spots I missed & they were already ashy. If it holds off, I’ll update with pic.


----------



## KeepItSimpleSoap

Why is it that I don't get an ashy residue on my bars? Is it because of my type of water?


----------



## gardengeek

Cut my confetti soap. I was worried that one batch was too thin when I poured but that's the one that looks the best! The base color on the 2nd one didn't turn out like I planned. It was supposed to be light gray but turned out more of a taupe. The confetti doesn't contrast enough but I was happy with the placement of the confetti so that was good. 

Instead of spring cleaning, I made a batch of "Spring Cleaning" cookies. The recipe was in the last issue of Allrecipes magazine (from allrecipes.com). My batch had oatmeal, raisins, dark chocolate chips, coconut flakes, pecans, and pretzels! I know that sounds kind of gross, but they really are good...and I'm a picky eater


----------



## LynetteO

KeepItSimpleSoap said:


> Why is it that I don't get an ashy residue on my bars? Is it because of my type of water?


I never get ash in bars that go they full gel but my silicone cavity molds, which never seem to gel, get ashy every time!


----------



## Zing

KeepItSimpleSoap said:


> Why is it that I don't get an ashy residue on my bars? Is it because of my type of water?


It's because the soap gods look kindly upon you.


----------



## LynetteO

gardengeek said:


> I made a batch of "Spring Cleaning" cookies. The recipe was in the last issue of Allrecipes magazine (from allrecipes.com). My batch had oatmeal, raisins, dark chocolate chips, coconut flakes, pecans, and pretzels! I know that sounds kind of gross, but they really are good...and I'm a picky eater


You had me interested @ cookie with dark chocolate, sold with comment about being picky!  I don’t get the magazine but maybe I can find @ website.  a good


----------



## gardengeek

LynetteO said:


> You had me interested @ cookie with dark chocolate, sold with comment about being picky!  I don’t get the magazine but maybe I can find @ website. ❤ a good



I found it on their website Spring Cleaning cookies @ allrecipes.com. yum yum! 

ETA: Hmm, I just noticed the magazine gave options for the nuts and chocolate. It is also had fruit options and the recipe size was half the amount of the website.


----------



## AliOop

KeepItSimpleSoap said:


> Why is it that I don't get an ashy residue on my bars? Is it because of my type of water?


IIRC, you soap a bit warmer and bring the batter to medium trace, yes? Both of those things will help reduce ash, along with a higher lye concentration.


----------



## KeepItSimpleSoap

@AliOop I'm mixing my LYE/water with my melted LARD anywhere in between 115 to 125 degrees F, and within 10 degrees of each other. Last time that I mixed it, it dawned on me that after I mix together and pulse, pulse, pulse the mixer then the batch is the same temperature completely. Then I have to get it in the refrigerator to go ahead and get the temperature down and to keep little flying insects out of it. Half of my process is done outside. Poring the LYE in the water, mixing that with the melted LARD and pouring into the molds is all done outside. the last pour, the batter was about like a melting milkshake instead of the instant pudding almost gelled up, if this is a good description. The bars ended up having a smoother top finish. I'm going to try that again.


----------



## AliOop

KeepItSimpleSoap said:


> @AliOop I'm mixing my LYE/water with my melted LARD anywhere in between 115 to 125 degrees F, and within 10 degrees of each other. Last time that I mixed it, it dawned on me that after I mix together and pulse, pulse, pulse the mixer then the batch is the same temperature completely. Then I have to get it in the refrigerator to go ahead and get the temperature down and to keep little flying insects out of it. Half of my process is done outside. Poring the LYE in the water, mixing that with the melted LARD and pouring into the molds is all done outside. the last pour, the batter was about like a melting milkshake instead of the instant pudding almost gelled up, if this is a good description. The bars ended up having a smoother top finish. I'm going to try that again.


That's a pretty good trace at a fairly good temp. Both of those do help reduce ash.


----------



## Zing

I cut my borax/gardener/mechanic soap, borax soap and now have to wait to test it out.  Thanks to @earlene for her recipe.  I also made a batch of lotion bars scented with clove bud.


----------



## Dooleykins

I'm enjoying my post soaping IPA!

Made 4 batches today. I'm really happy with how they turned out. 

Prior to today, I had been having some issues with my new recipe setting up on me too quickly. I then overcompensated on a batch and got false trace and not setting. Ended up with some very "rustic" bars...

Today's soaping went MUCH more smoothly. I'm happy that I seem to have figured out the right temperature and amount of mixing that this recipe likes.

Also got to break out my tea stash for the tops, which is always fun!

Back to Front:
Lemongrass Green Tea
Ginger White Tea
London Fog (Earl Grey + Lavender)
Lilac and Lily


----------



## mx5inpenn

AliOop said:


> My photo set-up is way more ghetto: a black poster-board and a white poster board from the Dollar Store ($1 each). The floor lamps on each side of my soaping table are angled to direct the light as needed in order to snap pics with my iPhone. It's definitely not pro level, but I was surprised at how much better my photos look with those simple changes. I have too many other hobbies and priorities to spend on photography equipment. Ok, ok, let's be honest, I'm just TOO CHEAP.



That's how I used to do it. I still was getting shadows and it annoyed me. I spent a whopping $18 and got rid of them. And trust me, I searched for the cheapest one!


----------



## amitawellness

Well attempted to make my first wood grain soap.I used olive oil, tallow (the last of my rendered ), palm kernel and castor. Blue white brown colors from bramble and tobacco bay Fo
I set everything up and then I forgot to stir the fragrance oil in the blue on the first pass. Oh my Gd. I thought it was going to be a total failure until I cut it. The bottom was weird(see pic below) but mostly im ok with it. Also the brown traced faster for some reason,but it gave  a raised effect like a wood grain very slight but its there..trippy. I don't know if I could ever duplicated that but that is really cool effect. My pictures are kind of ghetto but you get the point
Lesson learned? Use less white, soap with simple colors not mica and def stir the Fo...lol


----------



## AliOop

mx6inpenn said:


> That's how I used to do it. I still was getting shadows and it annoyed me. I spent a whopping $18 and got rid of them. And trust me, I searched for the cheapest one!


That’s a great price!! But that’s $18 I could spend on ingredients or a tool I really want. For whatever reason the photography stuff isn’t grabbing me - yet. The day may come eventually.


----------



## Dooleykins

AliOop said:


> My photo set-up is way more ghetto: a black poster-board and a white poster board from the Dollar Store ($1 each). The floor lamps on each side of my soaping table are angled to direct the light as needed in order to snap pics with my iPhone. It's definitely not pro level, but I was surprised at how much better my photos look with those simple changes. I have too many other hobbies and priorities to spend on photography equipment. Ok, ok, let's be honest, I'm just TOO CHEAP.


 
This sounds way more my style. I'm having trouble picturing how you set up the poster boards, though?


----------



## AliOop

Does the attached pic help? The bottom is actually a tri-fold white cardboard (Dollar Store) that I had planned to use upright with different colors clipped to it. It actually works better as a bottom piece where the soap sits. Then I paperclip the black posterboard to what should be one of the side panels of the white tri-fold. The poster-board was curly today, hence the spray bottle to prop up the sides. Told ya, I'm ghetto  The two side lamps are then pulled over and adjusted to minimize shadows.

The black poster board is reversible because I added marbled contact paper to the back of it. However, I never end up liking the pics with the marbled background. The black background always shows the soap in the best detail. Probably that's because I really am photographically-challenged, and black is the most forgiving.


----------



## Dooleykins

Very helpful, thank you! I think I'm going to try a set up like that for my indoor photos.

My other plan was to literally go outside and put my soaps on things. Moss Rock on a big old moss rock boulder. Wood Shed on the wood pile.

I'm sure I'll update here with how those turn out!


----------



## AliOop

Dooleykins said:


> Very helpful, thank you! I think I'm going to try a set up like that for my indoor photos.
> 
> My other plan was to literally go outside and put my soaps on things. Moss Rock on a big old moss rock boulder. Wood Shed on the wood pile.
> 
> I'm sure I'll update here with how those turn out!


It is very easy to store; I fold it up and tuck it behind one of the soap cabinets. 

Would love to see your outdoor photos. I'm usually rushing to get mine done for a challenge, so at that point, I have no creative ideas for outdoor settings.


----------



## Catscankim

I sold three orders of soap today...3 bar special, so nine soaps to three customers. One I had to ship to a friend, so thats a pita. I don't normally ship soaps unless somebody requests it, so I hate the shipping charge that I have to tac on. The other two I got to put in a pretty bag and drop off at work, and get to see their faces as they open their bag and smell their soap LOL.

The other pain in the neck is that in my bags I normally include something extra, I can't do that with my shipping boxes. I do priority mail and with the bubble wrap it takes up exactly 3 bars in the small box. I tried to squeeze a bar in there and it wouldn't work lol. I don't ship a lot, so I really am limited on shipping supplies.


----------



## Zing

My soapy thang is re-stashing a Forum friend's de-stashing.  It's another time I've met up with someone here IRL in a parking lot to exchange goods.  Kinda feels like a deal goin' down on the DL.  The popo parked nearby added to the edginess.   Can't wait to try new toys and ingredients!  I'm sitting on the couch watching tv and keep smelling all the new bottles, not that I have a problem or anything.  Really.  I said for real, okay?!


----------



## mx5inpenn

I browsed fragrance oils. Of course I purchased more that I don't need. I also added a Caterpillar to my cart. I didn't get as far as completing the order yet, but I'm guessing I won't hold out too long.


----------



## Jersey Girl

AliOop said:


> My photo set-up is way more ghetto: a black poster-board and a white poster board from the Dollar Store ($1 each). The floor lamps on each side of my soaping table are angled to direct the light as needed in order to snap pics with my iPhone. It's definitely not pro level, but I was surprised at how much better my photos look with those simple changes. I have too many other hobbies and priorities to spend on photography equipment. Ok, ok, let's be honest, I'm just TOO CHEAP.



Dollar store…errr…$1.25 store poster board here too!  



Zing said:


> My soapy thang is re-stashing a Forum friend's de-stashing.  It's another time I've met up with someone here IRL in a parking lot to exchange goods.  Kinda feels like a deal goin' down on the DL.  The popo parked nearby added to the edginess.   Can't wait to try new toys and ingredients!  I'm sitting on the couch watching tv and keep smelling all the new bottles, not that I have a problem or anything.  Really.  I said for real, okay?!



Popo


----------



## Vicki C

AliOop said:


> I’ve definitely been blessed with some wonderful deals lately! The destash included a big bag of stearic acid, about four lbs of glycerine, and some castor oil - all things I needed for making shave soap.
> 
> There was a lot more, too. I’m telling myself that I’m banned from buying FOs until I use up some of these. Has that worked for anyone here??


Oh, you know how disciplined I am when it comes to buying more fragrance oils.  (Runs out to greet FedEx/ups/USPS driver)


----------



## lalam

mx6inpenn said:


> I browsed fragrance oils. Of course I purchased more that I don't need. I also added a Caterpillar to my cart. I didn't get as far as completing the order yet, but I'm guessing I won't hold out too long.



Oh I had one of those FO browsing days last month. I found myself at the end of NG's long list of oils with 90 1oz samples in my cart. I pared it down to onlyyy 3 dozen, and then patted myself on the back for my great restraint


----------



## Dooleykins

Ugh I know that feel. I have tried to narrow down my "main" scents substantially, but still ended up ordering 2 sampler packs from The Flaming Candle along with the Black Tea FO that I actually went there for.


----------



## KeepItSimpleSoap

I was up at the crack of dawn to get my 6th mix and pour completed. a bit of "delay of game" occurred. There were zero eggs to go with the bacon. I had to make a quick trip to Dollar General. Some you may think that we eat a lot of bacon. Not really, we each eat a strip a day and on Saturdays and Sundays we eat a strip and a half each.  It's a little amazing how much bacon grease that we accumulate cooking so little bacon. Now I will admit when the tomatoes get ripe, we eat more bacon. Gotta have the BLTs and I don't care if I have lettuce or not. BTs are fine with me. This morning my wife was telling me about someone making BLTs with fried green tomatoes. Really? I'll take mine raw and red. I do like fried green tomatoes though.
Back to the soap. I got batch 6 done and realized that I have enough rendered grease for batch 7 and 8. I have enough FO for one last batch. I have some samples on the way. they should be here by Saturday around noon. The second set of cavity molds will be here next week. They are coming from California and it seems that a lot of packages from there take 2 or 3 days to "launch" so to speak. I'm stretching my one last plain bar by using my test cocoa swirl on everything except for my face. You can see the brown tint from the cocoa powder but it washes right out of the washcloths. I won't make those again. BTDT.


----------



## soapnstuffllc

Hey fellow soapers.. i have a slight dilemma…i made s 3 pounds of soap the other day. I followed the recipe (or so I thought) i forgot to add the pomace10oz, now my hot process wont harden. Any fixes? I dont want to throw out any soap as my soaping business is struggling. Help!!!!


----------



## LynetteO

LynetteO said:


> I made a 16 oz batch of soap in my tiny silicone molds for hand soaps. I pre-greased them with mineral oil for 1st time ever to see if I can prevent soda ash.


New stick blender, plugged into a new outlet & somehow got trapped by a 5 outlet power adapter. In the time it took me to find cell, call DH from basement to come HELP, my soap seized. Lots of color that wasn’t dispersed. 
However, no soda ash except where I missed oiling.


----------



## AliOop

soapnstuffllc said:


> Hey fellow soapers.. i have a slight dilemma…i made s 3 pounds of soap the other day. I followed the recipe (or so I thought) i forgot to add the pomace10oz, now my hot process wont harden. Any fixes? I dont want to throw out any soap as my soaping business is struggling. Help!!!!


Rebatch it and add in the missing oil.


----------



## mx5inpenn

soapnstuffllc said:


> Hey fellow soapers.. i have a slight dilemma…i made s 3 pounds of soap the other day. I followed the recipe (or so I thought) i forgot to add the pomace10oz, now my hot process wont harden. Any fixes? I dont want to throw out any soap as my soaping business is struggling. Help!!!!



You are missing an oil and it won't harden? That seems odd. But it makes it easier to throw it into the crockpot for a rebatch. Just and the oil once it's heated up enough to mix it in evenly.


----------



## Vicki C

Ok hope you’re all sitting down cuz… I GOT A STAINLESS STEEL TABLE!!!!   Local seller on FB marketplace. I might have paid too much but it is exactly what I wanted (72x 30) and is cheaper than a new table. I’m so excited. Also made lotion as part of a gift basket for each of my previously mentioned camp friends (yes, you heard right. I’m 61, I went to summer camp in the 70s with these gals). It is scented with Vanilla Blossoms from Natures Garden and smells and feel AMAZING… I could easily fall into this whole lotion making rabbit hole.


----------



## AliOop

Wow, so excited for you, @Vicki C!! You will love that table!


----------



## soapnstuffllc

mx6inpenn said:


> You are missing an oil and it won't harden? That seems odd. But it makes it easier to throw it into the crockpot for a rebatch. Just and the oil once it's heated up enough to mix it in evenly.


Thank you so much this is extremely perplexing


----------



## KeepItSimpleSoap

I did my 3rd boil for batch 7/8. Also I unmolded batch 6 after the bars were refrigerated for 48 hours. They came out of  the molds clean. I believe that I have a dehydration factor going on using the refrigeration process. I'm saying that this is a good thing for my particular process.


----------



## AliOop

KeepItSimpleSoap said:


> I did my 3rd boil for batch 7/8. Also I unmolded batch 6 after the bars were refrigerated for 48 hours. They came out of  the molds clean. I believe that I have a dehydration factor going on using the refrigeration process. I'm saying that this is a good thing for my particular process.


You are on quite the roll - great job! Refrigeration (or even the freezer) does help the bars release cleanly from molds, especially detailed molds. Adding salt, or using vinegar for some or all of your water, can work similarly.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

If you haven't done so yet, take a gander at the amazing range of talent displayed in this thread, *SMF Giveaway*. It is up to 309 posts, mostly just pictures contributed by first-time posters *without* comments by other members (which would slow down the ability to get through the list, JMHO in a fair amount of time.  )

It's hard not to comment, I know, but probably best in the long run. It took me an entire evening or two, while resisting my itchy fingers ready to pounce, to just get through it.

I recognized very few of the contributors. I was impressed by the sheer number of soapmakers on this forum who don't participate regularlly but obviously benefit from being a part of the group.

My favorite poster? I was blown away by post #151 - @Christine Beale, Goat Milk Soap Lady, a Canadian, who joined SMF in May of 2018. She has come a long way since then...  just wait until you see *what 2,187 bars of soap looks like!!!*

Have a look when you have time, maybe this weekend??? and, just for fun, post your favorite here.

ALL FOR FUN AND FUN FOR ALL!


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken

I'm quite excited to be making soap for the first time since my March challenge soap! (Do you like my beautiful armored mold? )


----------



## Christa10

what a great idea with the legos!!


----------



## KeepItSimpleSoap

A package of FOs arrived a day early. I'll be able to try out a new scent in the morning. How much should I use per 25 oz of LARD batch? I wish that I had a new syringe to measure it. I might have a little cup from cough syrup that I could use to measure. It may have just milliliters scaled on it. I think that I am getting a little dizzy from smelling 3 of them and the box has a mixed FO smell.


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken

Christa10 said:


> what a great idea with the legos!!


I got the idea from @Mobjack Bay in this post. I've always had trouble with my silicon tall & skinny mold bowing out, and I'm extremely pleased to report that this lego setup seems to have fixed the problem!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

KeepItSimpleSoap said:


> How much should I use per 25 oz of LARD batch?


Many suppliers have FO calculators. If yours doesn't, I like *MMS Fragrance Calc*. Just look for a scent that is similar to what you have. 
Bramble Berry and WSP also have them.


----------



## mx5inpenn

The_Emerald_Chicken said:


> View attachment 66415
> 
> I'm quite excited to be making soap for the first time since my March challenge soap! (Do you like my beautiful armored mold? )


This is fantastic!! I digging my son's old mega blocks out and copying you 

I ordered some micas and just a few more FOs. I'm getting a jump start on holiday scents. I swear that's why I
Keep
Buying
More!


----------



## KeepItSimpleSoap

@Zany_in_CO I put in one FO and it was close to what i had guessed. I'll check out more later after I eat Chinese carry out and watch a show. Thanks for your help.


----------



## AliOop

KeepItSimpleSoap said:


> I might have a little cup from cough syrup that I could use to measure. It may have just milliliters scaled on it.


You always want to measure by weight, not volume. The little plastic cups also get eaten by many FOs. Ask me how I know.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

AliOop said:


> You always want to measure by weight, not volume.


Um, while that's preferable in most cases, that's not *"always*" true. MMS Fragrance Calc gives volume measures for EOs or FOs. I like to use my handy-dandy 3ml pipettes and 50 ml measuring glass. Others might use teaspoons or tablespoons. BTW, it's a very reliable calc.


----------



## KeepItSimpleSoap

@Zany_in_CO I've been putting in different FO and EO names and I'm coming up with .5 to 1 oz per batch depending on which scent it is. Thanks for the info.
I had my wife pick out a FO/EO, the next batch will be for her.
By the way, my fortune cookie which is more like a statement than a fortune says,
 "Your life is like a kaleidoscope"


----------



## AliOop

Zany_in_CO said:


> Um, while that's preferable in most cases, that's not *"always*" true. MMS Fragrance Calc gives volume measures for EOs or FOs. I like to use my handy-dandy 3ml pipettes and 50 ml measuring glass. Others might use teaspoons or tablespoons. BTW, it's a very reliable calc.


I have to respectfully disagree that this is an appropriate way to measure FO or EO. They aren't like water, where weight and volume are the same number. If one wants to be sure that one is using skin-safe percentages, then weight is the only correct way to measure. That's especially important if the person plans to sell the soap.

Of course, if someone is making only for personal use, and is comfortable knowing that the fragrance load might be exceeding the recommended skin-safe amounts, then that person is free to use teaspoons, dashes, splashes, and the like. But as a person with so many skin sensitivities, I can't take that risk.


----------



## bookworm

I’ve not done anything soapy recently, however ive been browsing and wish listing on Nurture Soap site.
I’m planning a trip to the US and Canada later in the year and hoping to buy some soaping goodies.
I plan to have them shipped to the last hotel on my itinerary. I’ve checked with them and they are agreeable to accepting my parcels.

So I’m going to pick your loveable brains and ask your’ll what are your must have fragrances ( long lasting; no acceleration; no discolouration).

I will most likely order from Nurture Soap and Brambleberry. Maybe Nature’s Garden.

 Thank you so much


----------



## Zany_in_CO

AliOop said:


> I have to respectfully disagree that this is an appropriate way to measure FO or EO.


I hope you keep an open-mind about it. It comes in handy. Many soapers do as I do. You may change your mind after you've had more experience with a variety of B & B products.

For example, I use 4 oz. *net wt* for my 60 oz. oils CP batch but 2.5 mls to scent an 8 oz. bottle of Liquid Hair & Body Shampoo.


----------



## Dan9250

You may wish to check out the great work by @Vicki C .  Fragrance testing


----------



## SoapLover1

Zany_in_CO said:


> I hope you keep an open-mind about it. It comes in handy. Many soapers do as I do. You may change your mind after you've had more experience with a variety of B & B products.
> 
> For example, I use 4 oz. *net wt* for my 60 oz. oils CP batch but 2.5 mls to scent an 8 oz. bottle of Liquid Hair & Body Shampoo.


Hi! I, too, must respectfully Disagree when using E. O. because it’s not just F. O. They all have different Properties so you can Not just measure them all out the same in teaspoons without consideration. You must know the Usage Rate and then Calculate the Amount according to your Product, for instance, Cold Process Soap or Shampoo, etc… using an 
E. O. Calculator. Essential oils are very potent and powerful and should be used with caution and knowledge of their potency and efficacy. Here is a good source to invest in. Hope this helps. Blessings!


----------



## SoapLover1

SoapLover1 said:


> Hi! I, too, must respectfully Disagree when using E. O. because it’s not just F. O. They all have different Properties so you can Not just measure them all out the same in teaspoons without consideration. You must know the Usage Rate and then Calculate the Amount according to your Product, for instance, Cold Process Soap or Shampoo, etc… using an
> E. O. Calculator. Essential oils are very potent and powerful and should be used with caution and knowledge of their potency and efficacy. Here is a good source to invest in. Hope this helps. Blessings!



These are the Percentages of the Following
 E. O. As you can see, they are all different. 

Patchouli (Indonesian)

Light (1% Usage):

0.152 Ounces

2% Usage Rate:

0.304 Ounces

3% Usage Rate:

0.456 Ounces

4% Usage Rate:

0.608 Ounces

Strong (5% Usage):

0.76 Ounces

Geranium

Light (1% Usage):

0.0836 Ounces

2% Usage Rate:

0.1672 Ounces

3% Usage Rate:

0.2508 Ounces

4% Usage Rate:

0.3344 Ounces

Strong (5% Usage):

0.418 Ounces

Lavender 40/42

Light (1% Usage):

0.1444 Ounces

2% Usage Rate:

0.2888 Ounces

3% Usage Rate:

0.4332 Ounces

4% Usage Rate:

0.5776 Ounces

Strong (5% Usage):

0.722 Ounces


----------



## AliOop

Zany_in_CO said:


> You may change your mind after you've had more experience with a variety of B & B products.


I am not sure why you believe I am inexperienced. I've been making soap and a very wide variety of bodycare products for over a decade.

EDIT: I will also stand on my statement that it is not appropriate to measure by volume when selling. That potentially exposes the user to unsafe levels of FO or EO. Again, that is fine to accept that risk for personal use, but not appropriate for selling, or even gifting.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

@SoapLover1 Thanks for emphasizing the importance of safety when using essential oils and for posting that reference.   

I spent my first year (2003) learning to make soap and the second year (2004) studying essential oils. I have posted links on this forum to AFRA requirements and other sources that address safety issues.

As it happens, the default setting of *0.5 oz. PPO on SoapCalc* works for the most common EOs we use to fragrance soap and sometimes it takes more than that due to the fleeting aspect of EOs. That's when *EOCalc* comes in handy. You have the ability to research the safety of each EO in a blend and blends are calculated to using safe amounts. 

This is just me, but I think it's smart to use what tools are available to us when we can. MMS Fragrance Calc is quite reliable in that sense. As shown in the print out in post #25,288, you can choose to use "oz. wt." or volume. So, why not use the volume measure?

TIP I ran every one of MMS FOs on their calc to determine the amount of their FOs to use. The result was the same for all. So *0.85 oz PPO is my starting point for a trial batch.* I adjust up or down from there.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

AliOop said:


> I am not sure why you believe I am inexperienced. I've been making soap and a very wide variety of bodycare products for over a decade.


Haha. I had no idea!  I don't know how I missed that. But then I don't read all your posts... only the ones when the subject catches my eye -- and hardly ever check in on this thread unless I'm bored. 

Please don't be offended.


----------



## KeepItSimpleSoap

~2 p.m. central I was able to get my 7th batch of this recent effort mixed and poured. After about the next 4 or 5 batches I'm going to refigure my calcs' and make each batch ~38 oz. My blender that I have been using, pitcher style instead of a handheld device, for me, works well and it keeps the bugs out of the mix. Anyway, it has room for over 50% more mix. Also, when it comes to pouring in the molds, the handle and spout really help with all of it.
Today I used a new FO. My wife picked this out of several samples that a fellow user graciously gave to me. It smells like cake baking to me. At first my wife said it smelled like bubblegum to her. I used 1/2 of this one ounce bottle.




I was surprised when I poured it in the near ready batch. It changed the color of the LARD/LYE mix. After pulsing, I immediately started to set up. You can see from bar one to number twelve it was setting up as I poured.




The yellow color is different but not in a bad way. At a glance I will know which batch it is.
Added: My candy thermometer broke during the process. Down at the glass bottom of it where the silver bulb is attached to the glass, it broke. Fortunately the actual inner thermometer did not. But it still needs replaced before the next batch. I used it for ~15 batches.


----------



## Zing

I made $40 selling several bars of my Spring Clean scented with rosemary & lemongrass.  It's my all-time favorite.  A friend of a friend frequently visits from out of state and would not stop talking about my soap.  She wants a bundle to give as gifts.  I didn't think I'd be soaping this weekend but guess I am now.

I placed an order with Bulk Apothecary.  Just 1 item -- look at that self-control, people!  They are out of jojoba.  Even with shipping, it is WAY cheaper than my local store.  #SupplyChainWoes #Inflation


----------



## AliOop

Zany_in_CO said:


> Haha. I had no idea!  I don't know how I missed that. But then I don't read all your posts... only the ones when the subject catches my eye -- and hardly ever check in on this thread unless I'm bored.
> 
> Please don't be offended.


No worries, friend. I felt a little defensive for a minute, and then realized how silly that was. You were and are trying to be helpful, and I appreciate that.

It's funny... for a long time I said I had been making soap "for four or five years." One day I woke up and realized that more years had passed, yet I was still saying that. So when I went back and looked it up, the earliest record I have of making soap is 2011. Time flies when you are having fun!


----------



## KeepItSimpleSoap

@AliOop That's 11 years for you. I made my first batch November 2019. I think that is ~2.5 years. I've been saving bacon grease for 5 though, so I have been thinking about it for a while...LoL.


----------



## AliOop

KeepItSimpleSoap said:


> @AliOop That's 11 years for you. I made my first batch November 2019. I think that is ~2.5 years. I've been saving bacon grease for 5 though, so I have been thinking about it for a while...LoL.


Five years is a long time to think about it - glad you finally made the leap. 

I save all our cooking fats and clean them for soap. Well, not all... I don't save fat from cooking fish, and I use the fat from chicken (schmaltz) for making cornbread. Anyway, my cleaned fats are only used for our household bar soap, which I call Barnyard Medley.


----------



## KeepItSimpleSoap

Any frying oil, hamburger grease anything other than bacon grease either gets thrown in the garbage or every now and then gets poured on a brush pile to light and burn.


----------



## AliOop

KeepItSimpleSoap said:


> Any frying oil, hamburger grease anything other than bacon grease either gets thrown in the garbage or every now and then gets poured on a brush pile to light and burn.


You are wasting perfectly good soaping fat there, my friend... 

Well, I personally don't like using frying oil, because I can't ever get the smell all the way out. But the fat from cooking hamburgers, ribs, roasts - all that is good stuff. Just save it in a ziplock bag in the freezer till you are ready to clean it, just like you clean your bacon grease.


----------



## KeepItSimpleSoap

Thanks for the tip. Actually 95% of the beef products and pork chops that we eat are cooked on the grill so we really don't see much of it. I would like to make some TALLOW soap sometime. I think I can get the butcher at the Grocery Store to give me a big pack of raw beef fat.


----------



## Misschief

I cleaned/sorted/tidied my soap/craft room today. By the end of next month, I'll be working at home full time and my "office" is in what was out spare room. It's become my craft room over time and, more recently, my soap room. Last week, we had a garage sale to reduce my yarn stash, the remainder of which is now in our storage shed until we have another sale.

I managed to make enough room for a desk (picked up at last week's neighbourhood garage sale) and tidied up the rest of the room. The box on the desk is filled with knitting books that I'll be getting rid of at our next sale. Now, it's wine time.


----------



## AliOop

KeepItSimpleSoap said:


> Any frying oil, hamburger grease anything other than bacon grease either gets thrown in the garbage or every now and then gets poured on a brush pile to light and burn.


I may be cheap, but I'm not going to collect any grease from cooking on the grill, either.


----------



## armadalesoap

I made a rainbow soap today.  It took three hours but I couldn't think of any other way to get the layers even.  I used Imperial Oud as the fragrance, I just discovered there's an entire website dedicated to Oud!   I'd love your thoughts on this video....


----------



## armadalesoap

Misschief said:


> I cleaned/sorted/tidied my soap/craft room today. By the end of next month, I'll be working at home full time and my "office" is in what was out spare room. It's become my craft room over time and, more recently, my soap room. Last week, we had a garage sale to reduce my yarn stash, the remainder of which is now in our storage shed until we have another sale.
> 
> I managed to make enough room for a desk (picked up at last week's neighbourhood garage sale) and tidied up the rest of the room. The box on the desk is filled with knitting books that I'll be getting rid of at our next sale. Now, it's wine time.
> 
> View attachment 66434


Love it!


----------



## Relle

armadalesoap said:


> I made a rainbow soap today.  It took three hours but I couldn't think of any other way to get the layers even.  I used Imperial Oud as the fragrance, I just discovered there's an entire website dedicated to Oud!   I'd love your thoughts on this video....



It's not a good idea to use glass and add the lye to it, it can shatter, also using a metal tea strainer and metal spatula is not good either, you would be better to use plastic. You don't need to strain the lye ( I've never strained lye) if you dissolve it all until it is clear.


----------



## armadalesoap

Thanks, you're right.  You'll notice that I changed to a plastic jug after the first layer.


----------



## Trinbago27

I sold at my first farmers market yesterday! It was fun, stressful, fun, and stressful!

Still recuperating…


----------



## armadalesoap

Trinbago27 said:


> I sold at my first farmers market yesterday! It was fun, stressful, fun, and stressful!
> 
> Still recuperating…


There's one near me in two months and I'm thinking about going.  Would love to hear all about it!  What would you do differently next time etc....


----------



## Dan9250

To update:  today I made my test batch with Chlorophyllin.  I’ve attached a photo taken right after I poured into my mold.  I poured at a light to medium trace.  The temperature of the oil was just over 120 degrees F.  The temperature of the lye solution was room temp about 67 degrees F.  I like this arrangement and the temperature evens out right around 97 degrees once I mix the lye into the oil.


----------



## Zing

Because a friend of a friend unexpectedly bought an entire batch of my favorite soap, I soaped today.  However, I was 100 grams short of palm oil -- gah! why is that inventory guy still working here?! -- and had to run out to the store.  It's my fave, scented with rosemary and lemongrass.  I was channeling @Jersey Girl 's hanger skills, fingers crossed.

Also, I am chagrined to say that after several years of soaping, I just now discovered a hack.  I'm not brave enough to use one pot to weigh all my oils.  I previously have only used one pot for just the solid butters and oils.  But today I first measured out my castor oil and then added all the solids.  One less dish to clean -- yay!


----------



## AliOop

My soapy thing today was using @earlene's Blacksmith soap to wash my hands after oiling a piece of furniture. Love how that stuff cleans off the grime! Then I did a test whip of my recent shave soap; it's improving as it cures, but still too much pitting for my liking. It was fun to wash my hands with the shaving "cream" tho.  

Finally, I finished up with @Dawni's rice soap. If anyone remembers from a past post, I was worried that this soap took so long to trace, and my measurements were wonky, etc.  Well, I sure hope I can duplicate this one, because that lather is fantastic - big fluffy bubbles that are so silky to the touch and non-drying to the skin. Check it out!





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## KeepItSimpleSoap

Today I had to go to W-mart to purchase a replacement candy thermometer. ~$6- each. I bought two to have a spare in an emergency. Also I happened to see right beside the thermometers, Anchor Hocking glass measuring cups. I got a 1 oz one. Perfect size for measuring FOs. 97 cents plus tax.








@Dan9250 What is Chlorophyllin ?


----------



## armadalesoap

KeepItSimpleSoap said:


> @Dan9250 What is Chlorophyllin ?


I'd like to know what that is as well.  Like the colour though.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Zany_in_CO said:


> I have posted links on this forum to AFRA requirements and other sources that address safety issues.


Correction: "IFRA" not "AFRA"

@SoapLover1 I came across this while shopping at MMS today. Since Clove EO is a known "heater" and sensitizer, I'm curious to know if the reference (_Essential Oil Safety by R. Tisserand_) you shared agrees with the info provided below? Go to #9 for Bar Soap.

*MMS
48th Amendment IFRA Conformity Statement
*
*Clove Leaf Essential Oil*


----------



## MiscellaneousSoaper12

Today I redid the feather swirl design which sadly crumbled when I cut my first attempt last week. I got overconfident with the stick blending and the mixture got a bit too thick to pour, so I had to coax it with the spatula. Still, it went smoother than last time, which says something LOL

I don't even want to think about the cleanup, but it was a lot of fun!


----------



## Zing

I cut and posted my weekend's soap, Rosemary & Lemongrass . 

I just got a text from a friend that made my day.  I gave several soaps to this friend at Christmastime and she doesn't unwrap them until she uses them.  She opened one today and said it cheered her up when she had the Monday blues, and she liked my moon (a mountain landscape).  I like my moons too so am glad she does too.



KeepItSimpleSoap said:


> Today I had to go to W-mart to purchase a replacement candy thermometer. ~$6- each. I bought two to have a spare in an emergency. Also I happened to see right beside the thermometers, Anchor Hocking glass measuring cups. I got a 1 oz one. Perfect size for measuring FOs. 97 cents plus tax.
> View attachment 66469
> View attachment 66470


Can't ever have enough measuring cups!   Also, just between you and me, the candy thermometer is for your oil mixtures, right? Don't tell anyone but I made a mistake when I was a noob. I was religious following all the lye safety precautions, including not using glass utensils for lye. But somehow I would unthinkingly just stick a candy thermometer in my lye solution! It didn't take too many sessions when the thermometer disintegrated in my hand one day -- no one got hurt.


----------



## KeepItSimpleSoap

@Zing I was using a stainless steel thermometer for my LYE/water mix but one day it quit working. I resorted to if I could hold both hands on the side of the recycled plastic cool whip bowl (with LYE written on the side of it) then it was 125F or less.
  I haven't done it but do you think it would be ok to measure dry LYE crystals in a glass container? I have always used a little plastic cup.


----------



## Dan9250

@armadalesoap
  In my experiment the* Chlorophyllin *is a water soluble modified form of chlorophyll. The center cation of chlorophyll is replaced with copper. This makes it more stable at higher pH (8.5 to 10) and at baking temperatures. As a food coloring agent, copper complex chlorophyllin is known as natural green 3 and has the E number E141. I came across this in an article while looking for a reason why a solution containing both lye and a red color from a crab-apple seed was still red after 2 months but the soap I made had turned a dull brown after two weeks. I concluded that it is not lye that destroyed the color, but some another reaction within the soap itself. My experiments continue. I only wish I still had access to the analytical lab where I worked before retiring.


----------



## Zing

KeepItSimpleSoap said:


> @Zing
> I haven't done it but do you think it would be ok to measure dry LYE crystals in a glass container? I have always used a little plastic cup.


Even tho' we used glass beakers and all kinds of substances in my college chem lab, I'd still stick to plastic just to stay on the safe side.  Those crystals are powerful little things.  By the way, I used to compulsively watch thermometers.  Now I wait until things are at room temperature or just warm to the touch.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

KeepItSimpleSoap said:


> do you think it would be ok to measure dry LYE crystals in a glass container?


Altho some members are passionate about NOT using glass, and I will get in trouble for saying this, old timers like me (and *Anne Marie of Soap Queen TV*) have used pyrex for years (19 for me) without issues. You just have to be smarter than the glass, i.e., don't set hot glass on a cold surface. I use wood cutting boards near my sink and microwave.

I weigh my water into the Pyrex cup and set it in the sink. Measure your lye separately and add it to the water while stirring. Be sure to wear a mask or hold your breath and turn away to avoid lye fumes. I take it outside or I walk away for a minute or so and then come back to stir enough to make sure the lye is fully dissolved.

Lye etches glass. I found this heavy glass 4-cup beauty at a garage sale shortly after starting to make soap. I think the original owner was a soap maker.


----------



## Ladka

AliOop said:


> .
> 
> I save all our cooking fats and clean them for soap. Well, not all... I don't save fat from cooking fish, and I use the fat from chicken (schmaltz) for making cornbread.


Where can I learn what cornbread with schmaltz is?


----------



## AliOop

Ladka said:


> Where can learn what cornbread with schmaltz is?


Hi @Ladka  I just substitute schmaltz for a portion of the fat or oil in the cornbread recipe. I typically use bacon grease for the rest. 

My house is gluten-free, so my recipe uses GF flour and also includes sugar - which is downright sacrilegious if one hails from the southern regions of the US. 

With those caveats, let me know if you want me to DM you the recipe or post it in the food thread here.


----------



## Ladka

AliOop said:


> With those caveats, let me know if you want me to DM you the recipe or post it in the food thread here.


DM or PM? Anywhere. One of my sons-in-law has celiac disease..


----------



## KiwiMoose

Zany_in_CO said:


> Altho some members are passionate about NOT using glass, and I will get in trouble for saying this, old timers like me (and *Anne Marie of Soap Queen TV*) have used pyrex for years (19 for me) without issues. You just have to be smarter than the glass, i.e., don't set hot glass on a cold surface. I use wood cutting boards near my sink and microwave.
> 
> I weigh my water into the Pyrex cup and set it in the sink. Measure your lye separately and add it to the water while stirring. Be sure to wear a mask or hold your breath and turn away to avoid lye fumes. I take it outside or I walk away for a minute or so and then come back to stir enough to make sure the lye is fully dissolved.
> 
> Lye etches glass. I found this heavy glass 4-cup beauty at a garage sale shortly after starting to make soap. I think the original owner was a soap maker.
> 
> View attachment 66537


Apparently the original Pyrex is not the same as present day Pyrex ( I read somewhere - maybe on SMF)?  The brand has remained but the process for making their 'signature' toughened glass has changed.


----------



## MiscellaneousSoaper12

> I haven't done it but do you think it would be ok to measure dry LYE crystals in a glass container? I have always used a little plastic cup.



Last weekend I decided to use these baby food glass jars instead of plastic cups since I feel bad producing so much waste with each batch of soap. For some reason, the NaOH crystals wanted to stick to the glass jar walls, and i had to coax them out. I still have lye anxiety so this stressed me out, and I'm contemplating using plastic cups again.

Not sure why this happened. I do think the tropical humidity makes the crystals stick...


----------



## Babyshoes

KiwiMoose said:


> Apparently the original Pyrex is not the same as present day Pyrex ( I read somewhere - maybe on SMF)?  The brand has remained but the process for making their 'signature' toughened glass has changed.



Yes, I've heard that somewhere too. Instead of borosilicate glass (used in scientific glassware) they now use soda lime glass (common, everyday glass). 

I imagine it's because borosilicate glass melts at a higher temperature, which obviously costs more. It's is less likely to shock and break with changes in temperature. It etches more slowly than regular glass. These properties also mean they have less repeat business because they don't break often. It makes sense to me that they'd change  to cheaper glass which, although it's still pretty tough, will break more often and need replacing... 

This is just my theory of course, but it sure looks like planned obsolescence to me!


----------



## M.Leffew

So, I made liquid soap for the first time using a recipe I found on Humblebee&Me. It's made on the stove top (I don't have room for a slow cooker in my tiny kitchen). The paste turned out as far as I could tell. I then used the recomended 10:0:6 dilution method suggested to simply get more paste and no liquid soap. I continued to add hot distilled water. I resorted to using a potato masher and hot distilled and ended up with soap foam. I added soap safe fragrance at 3% from candlescience. My soap then turned back into paste! Adds more water. I then ended up with foam, again. It's been 2 days and it is slowly turning into a liquid. Is this normal?


----------



## KeepItSimpleSoap

I made my 8th batch in 4 weeks this time around. I made 7 batches 2 and a half years ago before I stopped.
I have 3 weeks to go before the 1st batch is cured.
There are three things different this time and 3 different results. First I have increased my batch by 50%. The newest soaping refrigerator that I use for a 2 day precure had to have a removable shelf made for it so that it would hold 3x6 molds. It starts out on the table for the molds to get filled before moving to refrigerator (fridge).




@AliOop The amount of water with the LYE mix was reduced from 2.3:1 to 2:1. Would this have made it trace in 5 minutes? It usually takes mine 20 minutes until pour time. Also the LYE/water mix was warmer and I added a teaspoon of dissolved sugar. The mix traced so fast that I had to use my rubber spatula to get it out of the bowl and smoothed out on top in the cavity molds. I managed to get the FO mixed in before the pour. @TheGecko I have a question about FOs. Look in your messages. Here is a pic of the batch in the molds.




I've maxed out my recipe size as far as the mixing bowl goes. The 50 % increase in the recipe should help to catch up quicker on all of the LARD. This makes 102 bars so far on the second large effort.


----------



## AliOop

@KeepItSimpleSoap Nice job - you are on a roll!

Several things probably affected your trace: less water, warmer lye solution, the FO, and how much you stick-blended. Typically the last two (FOs and stick-blending) affect trace the most. To keep it more fluid, you can stick-blend in several short bursts, and put the blender down after the batter reaches a stable emulsion instead of going to trace. That will give you more time and fluidity to pour. You also don't have to put them in the fridge at all if you don't want. They will actually saponify faster if you don't. Maybe try leaving out one set of molds and see what you think? 

But they look great, so rock on!


----------



## KeepItSimpleSoap

@AliOop Would the raw dry granulated sugar dissolve in the hot LYE/water mix?
I will let the LYE/water mix drop in temperature more next batch before adding to oil. The liquid LARD temp dropped to 99 F and I thought I might should go ahead and mix them. Even though different, all of my 102 bars will be great bar soap!


----------



## AliOop

KeepItSimpleSoap said:


> @AliOop Would the raw dry granulated sugar dissolve in the hot LYE/water mix?
> I will let the LYE/water mix drop in temperature more next batch before adding to oil. The liquid LARD hot dropped to 99 F and I thought I might should go ahead and mix them. Even though different all of my 102 bars will be great bar soap!


Yes, you can do that, but it is always harder to dissolve things after the NaOH has been added. Also, the sugar might caramelize a bit or turn a bit brown.

You are truly fine mixing the oils and lye solution at any reasonable temp (below 200F is probably best for safety reasons tho). And with your recipe, getting the temps of oils and lye close to one another is not important, either.

Some folks actually use the hot lye solution to melt their room-temp hard oils - it's called the heat transfer method. This video does a pretty good job of explaining and showing the process, although I don't recommend mixing your soap batter in a glass bowl.

I find that heat transfer works pretty well for lower-melt-point hard oils like lard and coconut oil. It was trickier when using cocoa butter or other hard butters. Since you are using just lard, it would be fine for you.

Of course, you can continue your current process if that's most comfortable for you. My only point is that with your recipe, you don't have to worry so much about temps being equal between lard and lye solution. The total combined temp of lye and oils is going to have more affect on the speed of trace. Does that make sense?


----------



## KeepItSimpleSoap

The mix of the lye and oil quickly establish a new temperature because of their different temps.


----------



## Jersey Girl

My soapy thing so far today…these beauties were just delivered!  I’m sooooo excited to try out the Caterpillar!  It can be set to 1/8 in increments and takes only a couple seconds to change the height. This is going to be such a pleasure for cutting slabs!  And look at the cute Cheshire Cat!  More layered soaps coming up!  ♥♥♥


----------



## TheGecko

KeepItSimpleSoap said:


> I made my 8th batch in 4 weeks this time around. I made 7 batches 2 and a half years ago before I stopped.  I have 3 weeks to go before the 1st batch is cured.  There are three things different this time and 3 different results. First I have increased my batch by 50%. The newest soaping refrigerator that I use for a 2 day precure had to have a removable shelf made for it so that it would hold 3x6 molds. It starts out on the table for the molds to get filled before moving to refrigerator (fridge).
> 
> @AliOop The amount of water with the LYE mix was reduced from 2.3:1 to 2:1. Would this have made it trace in 5 minutes? It usually takes mine 20 minutes until pour time. Also the LYE/water mix was warmer and I added a teaspoon of dissolved sugar. The mix traced so fast that I had to use my rubber spatula to get it out of the bowl and smoothed out on top in the cavity molds. I managed to get the FO mixed in before the pour. @TheGecko I have a question about FOs. Look in your messages. Here is a pic of the batch in the molds.
> 
> I've maxed out my recipe size as far as the mixing bowl goes. The 50 % increase in the recipe should help to catch up quicker on all of the LARD. This makes 102 bars so far on the second large effort.



Adding Sugar to your Lye Solution is not a good idea for reasons at stated by @AliOop .  Either dissolve the sugar in the water before adding your Sodium Hydroxide or separate part of your water out and dissolve and add to oils or simply use a little extra water.  I did the latter as I Master Batch my Lye Solution.

Unless it's Summer (80F+) and I'm making Goat Milk Soap or it's really, really hot...I don't refrigerate my soap. The Goat Milk contains a lot of natural sugars and the warmer temps will cause it to overheat and burn. And if the garage hits 90F+ I would frig my Regular Soap because I don't gel. Though truthfully, when we had the unseasonable hot temps this last summer, I just didn't make soap.

Yes, various FOs can react differently depending on the type, the amount of FO, your recipe, the size of your recipe, the temperature of your batter, how it's mixed, etc. It's why you want to make notes that include all this information.

The first time I use a FO, I make a test batch (20 oz total).  I use my Regular Recipe and no colorants.  I start with my oils at about 100F and my Lye Solution at around 75F because I Master Batch both.  I usually just stir with a spatula and dump in the FO, stir a bit more and then whiz with very short bursts to emulsion and then let it sit a bit in the bowl until it reaches Medium Trace and time it.


----------



## Dooleykins

TheGecko said:


> I start with my oils at about 100F and my Lye Solution at around 75F because I Master Batch both.  I usually just stir with a spatula and dump in the FO, stir a bit more and then whiz with very short bursts to emulsion and then let it sit a bit in the bowl until it reaches Medium Trace and time it.



A bit off-topic, but what is your method for master batching oils and lye?

I'm finally at the point where I would like to upgrade from my set of crockpots full of oil.


----------



## KeepItSimpleSoap

I'll try 1.5 water and 2 tsp's dissolved in hot water and add it when I add FO. Thanks to both of y'all. Soaping more frequently and varying temps/methods etc is helping me to build info as to what to expect. I'll write all my notes down.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

KiwiMoose said:


> Apparently the original Pyrex is not the same as present day Pyrex ( I read somewhere - maybe on SMF)?  The brand has remained but the process for making their 'signature' toughened glass has changed.


 You are correct. However, like I mentioned above, you have to be smarter than the glass,  and not just *Pyrex*, but all glass bakeware like *Anchor Hocking* and others.


> _The new Pyrex glass is not shatterproof: The original Pyrex glass bakeware was introduced 90 years ago. Old Pyrex was a different chemical composition and was more *resistant to thermal shock*. It was made from shatterproof borosilicate glass and was pretty much indestructible. The new Pyrex glass items are made with a *tempered soda-lime glass* which has *good thermal properties at both high and low temperature*s, but it can’t handle temperature shock, as borosilicate glass could._
> 
> _Make sure to read the instructions. To avoid cracking, do not expose your Pyrex cups to *rapid temperature changes*. Don’t put them *directly on a burner* and *never put a hot cup on a very cold surface* as the glass may explode. For the same reason, *don’t take the cup directly from the freezer to the oven or microwave.*_
> 
> _*Source: 9 Features I Like about Pyrex Measuring Cups and 3 Features that Need Improvement*/_


----------



## armadalesoap

I tried my first ever charcoal line, looking forward to cutting it tomorrow!


----------



## Ochre+Co

I made my first lye masterbatch two days ago and used it to soap yesterday. It almost felt too easy.


----------



## Dooleykins

Ochre+Co said:


> I made my first lye masterbatch two days ago and used it to soap yesterday. It almost felt too easy.



Right? That's how I felt.

Except don't make the mistake that I did and refrigerate it.


----------



## Ochre+Co

Dooleykins said:


> Right? That's how I felt.
> 
> Except don't make the mistake that I did and refrigerate it.



I think I saw a post about it. Needless to say, it's stored at room temperature, LOL.

I am, however, still waiting for someone to jump out at me with a seriously belated April Fools.


----------



## AliOop

Ochre+Co said:


> I think I saw a post about it. Needless to say, it's stored at room temperature, LOL.
> 
> I am, however, still waiting for someone to jump out at me with a seriously belated April Fools.


Master-batching lye solution was a game-changer for me, too. I have limited spare time, and now I can soap without measuring NaOH, stirring it in, waiting for it to cool? Yes please! 

I even went so far as to figure out how to use MB lye solution with the ever-popular ZNSC recipe, by figuring out percentages for the bicarb and sea salt used to make the faux sea water (so I don't have to make that ahead of time, either).

There are very few times that I have to make up a fresh batch of lye solution, and I love it! Now I also master-batch my oils for my main recipe, as well. Life is good.


----------



## TheGecko

Dooleykins said:


> A bit off-topic, but what is your method for master batching oils and lye?



I start with a 5-Gallon HDPE bucket that I picked up from my local supplier for $10.00USD.  It has a pour spout in the lid but I don't use it.  

I usually mix up about 40 lbs of oils/butter though the bucket would easily hold 50 lbs to 60 lbs...it's all about what I can comfortably move by myself (I plan on getting a rolling plant stand later).

Anyhoo...I melt/mix in 10 lbs of oil/butters lots because that is a much hot oils/butters I want to handle at a time. I use a Revere Ware stainless steel "dutch over" to melt my Cocoa Butter, Palm Oil, Coconut Oil and Shea Butter. I set the pan on a medium heat, start with the Cocoa Butter, then add the Palm and Coconut Oils. I then turn off the heat and add the Shea Butter in small chunks. By the time it's all melted, I have added the Olive and Castor Oils to the bucket and can pour in the melted oils and give it a stir and start the next batch melting. One final stir and the lid goes on.

When I'm ready to make soap, I open the bucket and grab my drill with a commercial paint stirrer attachment that I paid maybe $5.00 and give the mixture a good whiz. How good is dependent on the time of year. During the Winter, the mixture is about the consistency of cornbread batter, during the Summer it's more of a pancake batter. I make sure I stir all around the edges and the bottom of the bucket because Stearic Acid settles to the bottom.

I have a long handled ladle that holds approximately 4 oz. I have a spreadsheet on my wall that tells me how much oil/butter, lye solution and FO I need for each mold. So if I am using my 10" Silicone Loaf Mold, I know that I need 34 oz Oils/Butters, 14.24 oz Lye Solution (ready-to-use at 33%) and 2.13oz FO. I start with weighing out my FO since I use Kaolin Clay and disperse any colorants if needed. I then stir up the mixture, tare my bowl, scoop in four ladles, then weigh my bowl and adjust from there. I then pop it in the microwave at 30 seconds PPO which puts my Oils/Butters between 100F-120F. While the Oils/Butters are melting I weigh out my Lye Solution which is usually around 70F-75F (room temp) and add Sodium Lactate. I like to soap at cooler temps so I will put my hand on the bowl when it comes out and if I can leave it there, I go on to make soap or if I can't, I'll go toss a load of laundry in or doing something else for 10 minutes.

Master Batching is great if you make the same soap all the time...which I do. It takes me about an hour to make a 40 lb MB including clean up, but I save more than that with the convenience.


----------



## Zing

This is a similar to my recent post.  I gave several bars to a different friend at Christmas and he also waits to open each bar until he needs it.  He sent a photo of my Taiwan Swirl (lord knows that was one stressful month challenge!!) and was excited about my 'fancy soap.'  So, you know what video I had to send him, right?!


----------



## Dan9250

I like the idea of master batching lye.  I think I will try it, as this past week I made my lye solution a day early so I could add the colorant when the solution was cooled to room temperature.  It was so easy having the lye solution made and available when the oils were melted and ready.  Everything went so smooth I was done before I knew it.

If I remember the addition of sugar will accelerate the rate of trace.  I believe this site covers the topic.

Sugar in Soap Making: How it Affects Saponification, Lather, & More- Plus, Why Every Recipe Needs It 

I hope this helps.


----------



## Dooleykins

TheGecko said:


> I start with a 5-Gallon HDPE bucket that I picked up from my local supplier for $10.00USD.  It has a pour spout in the lid but I don't use it.
> 
> I usually mix up about 40 lbs of oils/butter though the bucket would easily hold 50 lbs to 60 lbs...it's all about what I can comfortably move by myself (I plan on getting a rolling plant stand later).
> 
> Anyhoo...I melt/mix in 10 lbs of oil/butters lots because that is a much hot oils/butters I want to handle at a time. I use a Revere Ware stainless steel "dutch over" to melt my Cocoa Butter, Palm Oil, Coconut Oil and Shea Butter. I set the pan on a medium heat, start with the Cocoa Butter, then add the Palm and Coconut Oils. I then turn off the heat and add the Shea Butter in small chunks. By the time it's all melted, I have added the Olive and Castor Oils to the bucket and can pour in the melted oils and give it a stir and start the next batch melting. One final stir and the lid goes on.
> 
> When I'm ready to make soap, I open the bucket and grab my drill with a commercial paint stirrer attachment that I paid maybe $5.00 and give the mixture a good whiz. How good is dependent on the time of year. During the Winter, the mixture is about the consistency of cornbread batter, during the Summer it's more of a pancake batter. I make sure I stir all around the edges and the bottom of the bucket because Stearic Acid settles to the bottom.
> 
> I have a long handled ladle that holds approximately 4 oz. I have a spreadsheet on my wall that tells me how much oil/butter, lye solution and FO I need for each mold. So if I am using my 10" Silicone Loaf Mold, I know that I need 34 oz Oils/Butters, 14.24 oz Lye Solution (ready-to-use at 33%) and 2.13oz FO. I start with weighing out my FO since I use Kaolin Clay and disperse any colorants if needed. I then stir up the mixture, tare my bowl, scoop in four ladles, then weigh my bowl and adjust from there. I then pop it in the microwave at 30 seconds PPO which puts my Oils/Butters between 100F-120F. While the Oils/Butters are melting I weigh out my Lye Solution which is usually around 70F-75F (room temp) and add Sodium Lactate. I like to soap at cooler temps so I will put my hand on the bowl when it comes out and if I can leave it there, I go on to make soap or if I can't, I'll go toss a load of laundry in or doing something else for 10 minutes.
> 
> Master Batching is great if you make the same soap all the time...which I do. It takes me about an hour to make a 40 lb MB including clean up, but I save more than that with the convenience.



This sounds really doable for me.

My current method is to weigh out all my oils into a large crockpot. Each large crockpot can hold 4kg of oils, which makes 4 loaves of soap. I then weigh out 1kg of oils for each batch and measure the lye and FOs/Mica separately for each loaf.

I have two large crockpots and my mom just gave me a smaller one, so I can heat up 10kg of oils at a time. That's as many loaves as I am comfortable doing in a session right now, so I think I'll stick with that for my oils for now.

I also bought a 16 gallon brew pot, but I'm not great with imperial measurements (I went to high school in Germany) so it is vaaaaaastly larger than I need right now.

Next, I am working on my method for masterbatching lye to speed up that part of my process.

Once I know which scents sell best in my market I plan on making multiple loaves of a scent at a time to further speed up my process. At that point I may get bigger molds and a log splitter but... $$$ I do have some old wooden drawers I've considered using.


----------



## Ochre+Co

TheGecko said:


> I start with a 5-Gallon HDPE bucket that I picked up from my local supplier for $10.00USD.  It has a pour spout in the lid but I don't use it.
> 
> I usually mix up about 40 lbs of oils/butter though the bucket would easily hold 50 lbs to 60 lbs...it's all about what I can comfortably move by myself (I plan on getting a rolling plant stand later).
> 
> Anyhoo...I melt/mix in 10 lbs of oil/butters lots because that is a much hot oils/butters I want to handle at a time. I use a Revere Ware stainless steel "dutch over" to melt my Cocoa Butter, Palm Oil, Coconut Oil and Shea Butter. I set the pan on a medium heat, start with the Cocoa Butter, then add the Palm and Coconut Oils. I then turn off the heat and add the Shea Butter in small chunks. By the time it's all melted, I have added the Olive and Castor Oils to the bucket and can pour in the melted oils and give it a stir and start the next batch melting. One final stir and the lid goes on.
> 
> When I'm ready to make soap, I open the bucket and grab my drill with a commercial paint stirrer attachment that I paid maybe $5.00 and give the mixture a good whiz. How good is dependent on the time of year. During the Winter, the mixture is about the consistency of cornbread batter, during the Summer it's more of a pancake batter. I make sure I stir all around the edges and the bottom of the bucket because Stearic Acid settles to the bottom.
> 
> I have a long handled ladle that holds approximately 4 oz. I have a spreadsheet on my wall that tells me how much oil/butter, lye solution and FO I need for each mold. So if I am using my 10" Silicone Loaf Mold, I know that I need 34 oz Oils/Butters, 14.24 oz Lye Solution (ready-to-use at 33%) and 2.13oz FO. I start with weighing out my FO since I use Kaolin Clay and disperse any colorants if needed. I then stir up the mixture, tare my bowl, scoop in four ladles, then weigh my bowl and adjust from there. I then pop it in the microwave at 30 seconds PPO which puts my Oils/Butters between 100F-120F. While the Oils/Butters are melting I weigh out my Lye Solution which is usually around 70F-75F (room temp) and add Sodium Lactate. I like to soap at cooler temps so I will put my hand on the bowl when it comes out and if I can leave it there, I go on to make soap or if I can't, I'll go toss a load of laundry in or doing something else for 10 minutes.
> 
> Master Batching is great if you make the same soap all the time...which I do. It takes me about an hour to make a 40 lb MB including clean up, but I save more than that with the convenience.



I really appreciated reading this. After I felt suspiciously clever with my lye masterbatch, I started eyeballing my oils and butters. I hope they know they’re next.


----------



## armadalesoap

Seems like an awful lot of work?  I like the heat transfer method personally, but maybe that's 'cos I'm just a beginner. Mind you, my soap mould only makes 18 bars at a time so maybe you're doing it that way as you make far larger batches than me? Would be interested to hear the benefits of pre-making the lye solution.


----------



## JoyfulSudz

I bit the bullet and bought insurance today.  Also bought sidewalls for my canopy because I'm doing a market on Saturday and the weather report is calling for rain.  Bummer of a way to start market season 🌦


----------



## Misschief

JoyfulSudz said:


> I bit the bullet and bought insurance today.  Also bought sidewalls for my canopy because I'm doing a market on Saturday and the weather report is calling for rain.  Bummer of a way to start market season 🌦


Yup, my thoughts exactly. Rain in the forecast here, too.


----------



## armadalesoap

I'm not sure what I expected when I made this French clay soap but it's given me inspiration.  It looks like mountains and clouds, totally by accident.  That's why soap making is so much fun.  I'm now going to try and make a Scottish mountain night scene based on this happy accident.


----------



## TheGecko

armadalesoap said:


> Seems like an awful lot of work?



How so? Don’t you get out your ingredients, weigh and measure, then put them away…every time you make a batch of soap? Even if you make two or three batches at one time, aren’t you still weighing and measuring each ingredient? It takes me almost as much time to carefully weigh out 11.6 oz of Olive Oil as it does 56 oz. By MBing, I can double the amount of soap I make. 



> I like the heat transfer method personally, but maybe that's 'cos I'm just a beginner. Mind you, my soap mould only makes 18 bars at a time so maybe you're doing it that way as you make far larger batches than me? Would be interested to hear the benefits of pre-making the lye solution.



Until recently, I was making batches in a 10” Silicone Loaf Mold…50 oz total or 10-1” bars.  So why did I start MBing?  Because I wanted to make soap.  I work full-time and have a two-hour commute.  My husband is also disabled…limited in what he can as far as housework is concerned and doesn’t drive.  So some weekends I have time to make soap and other times I’m tired and would just like to sit a knit a bit.  The hour it takes me to MB allows me to whip up a batch of soap after work if I want.  On the weekend…I can easily fill both of my molds and do a test batch and later enjoy the evening with a bit of knitting.

The benefit for those of us who don’t use the Heat Transfer Method is that we don’t have to wait for our Lye Solution to cool down or do anything special to get it to cool down faster.  I’m out of MB Oils/Butters right now, but if I wanted to go make soap right now, I would whip up a batch AND clean up in about 30 minutes.


----------



## earlene

armadalesoap said:


> Seems like an awful lot of work?  I like the heat transfer method personally, but maybe that's 'cos I'm just a beginner. Mind you, my soap mould only makes 18 bars at a time so maybe you're doing it that way as you make far larger batches than me? Would be interested to hear the benefits of pre-making the lye solution.



I can still use the heat transfer method using my masterbatched lye.  I did so just last week.  I MB my lye at 50%, but soap at a low concentration.  So when I add the additional water to my 50% solution, it does heat up.  Not as much as if I was making a fresh batch of lye solution, but enough to melt the hard oils in my recipe (depending on the recipe, of course.)

I don't usually use the heat transfer method, but it still is an option if I decide not to pre-melt my oils.


----------



## KeepItSimpleSoap

@TheGecko I suppose since I'm only using one oil I wouldn't gain much from master-batching the LARD. My constant prep is rendering LARD. It's stored in as big as of containers that will fit in my refrigerator.


----------



## earlene

KeepItSimpleSoap said:


> @TheGecko I suppose since I'm only using one oil I wouldn't gain much from master-batching the LARD. My constant prep is rendering LARD. It's stored in as big as of containers that will fit in my refrigerator.


No, I think not.  The only time saver would be to store in batch size containers so you don't have to separate from a bigger container each time you make soap, but you probably already do that.


----------



## KeepItSimpleSoap

My soapy thing today was rearranging soap bars in the boxes so that the newest is on top. Here are 84 bars of it.





I also rendered a bit more grease. There may still be enough LARD remaining to use to make 72 more bars.
I purchased another stainless mixing bowl large enough for a 90+ oz batch.


----------



## Zing

armadalesoap said:


> I'm not sure what I expected when I made this French clay soap but it's given me inspiration.  It looks like mountains and clouds, totally by accident.  That's why soap making is so much fun.  I'm now going to try and make a Scottish mountain night scene based on this happy accident.


I think you meant to say you totally planned it this way.


----------



## Dooleykins

JoyfulSudz said:


> I bit the bullet and bought insurance today.  Also bought sidewalls for my canopy because I'm doing a market on Saturday and the weather report is calling for rain.  Bummer of a way to start market season 🌦



My second show this season got rained out halfway through.

The first show was meh due to intense road construction (narrowed to one road, alternating one way) and 3 events the same day at the same location (dog show, road race).

I'm hoping third time is the charm!



armadalesoap said:


> I'm not sure what I expected when I made this French clay soap but it's given me inspiration.  It looks like mountains and clouds, totally by accident.  That's why soap making is so much fun.  I'm now going to try and make a Scottish mountain night scene based on this happy accident.



Absolutely gorgeous!

My whole line is mountain themed, so I may do some sort of play on this design if you don't mind.

I already have customers comment on my "mountain shaped" soaps, which is funny to me since all I do is ridge the tops towards the middle like I see all the time here.


----------



## TheGecko

KeepItSimpleSoap said:


> @TheGecko I suppose since I'm only using one oil I wouldn't gain much from master-batching the LARD. My constant prep is rendering LARD. It's stored in as big as of containers that will fit in my refrigerator.



If you're only using one or two Oils to make your soap, then no, Master Batching wouldn't make a lot of sense since there isn't a lot of time savings for you.

For me, MBing huge time saver and a lot less exhausting that making a 14 lb batch and making seven different soaps (lesson quickly learned there and I had some help). In the time that it used to take me an hour to make one batch of soap, I can now make two. And in addition to saving saving time, I'm also saving on wear and tear on my body and so I FEEL like making more soap.

And when it came to make Wedding Soaps for my son's wedding...MBing meant that my colors were consistent across all 160 soaps.


----------



## JoyfulSudz

Dooleykins said:


> My second show this season got rained out halfway through.
> 
> The first show was meh due to intense road construction (narrowed to one road, alternating one way) and 3 events the same day at the same location (dog show, road race).
> 
> I'm hoping third time is the charm!


I admire your optimism.  Hard not to feel discouraged after doing lots to prepare and then having miserable weather or other things that you can't control.


----------



## Ochre+Co

I had a happy accident when I cut my loaf today. I’m just awful when it comes to lining my molds with paper, and it showed this time. However, I didn’t really mind it. The wrinkles in the paper gave it a bit of a fun textured look on the sides, almost like it was intentional. It looks a bit odd in the photo, I think. It’s much more interesting in person.


----------



## Megan

JoyfulSudz said:


> I admire your optimism.  Hard not to feel discouraged after doing lots to prepare and then having miserable weather or other things that you can't control.


I had a great show on a really cold rainy windy day last year...Most of the other vendors left! Sometimes it doesn't all go bad. Hoping for breaks in the rain for you!


----------



## KiwiMoose

I did a OPW with a discolouring FO.  Split the batter into two (both same colour) and then did the OPW into a loaf mold.  Weird doing it when there's no colour difference.  Will have to wait for full cure to get the full effect of the 'stripes'.


----------



## TashaBird

Just getting back to making some soap and bath bombs after some time off. I’ve got my first farmers market since Christmas tomorrow, and I’m pretty excited about that! Can someone tell me what’s up with soapmakingfriend.com ? I was about to go and pay the new fee and I’m getting a 404. It’s such a great calculator!!!


----------



## KeepItSimpleSoap

I mixed and poured my 9th batch today. this is the 2nd batch of 18. I went back up on water/LYE ratio. 2.3:1. I needed it to be like melted milkshake when I poured. The batch was nearly too big for the 18 cavities in the molds. I'm adding to my equipment to be able to pour 90 ozs, 36 bars. Two large pours and I should be finished. I used a FO that smelled like it had some cinnamon in it. It didn't take any more time to pour 18 as it did 12.


----------



## armadalesoap

I filled in my cracks and holes and it was very satisfying....


----------



## Catscankim

TheGecko said:


> I start with a 5-Gallon HDPE bucket that I picked up from my local supplier for $10.00USD.  It has a pour spout in the lid but I don't use it.
> 
> I usually mix up about 40 lbs of oils/butter though the bucket would easily hold 50 lbs to 60 lbs...it's all about what I can comfortably move by myself (I plan on getting a rolling plant stand later).
> 
> Anyhoo...I melt/mix in 10 lbs of oil/butters lots because that is a much hot oils/butters I want to handle at a time. I use a Revere Ware stainless steel "dutch over" to melt my Cocoa Butter, Palm Oil, Coconut Oil and Shea Butter. I set the pan on a medium heat, start with the Cocoa Butter, then add the Palm and Coconut Oils. I then turn off the heat and add the Shea Butter in small chunks. By the time it's all melted, I have added the Olive and Castor Oils to the bucket and can pour in the melted oils and give it a stir and start the next batch melting. One final stir and the lid goes on.
> 
> When I'm ready to make soap, I open the bucket and grab my drill with a commercial paint stirrer attachment that I paid maybe $5.00 and give the mixture a good whiz. How good is dependent on the time of year. During the Winter, the mixture is about the consistency of cornbread batter, during the Summer it's more of a pancake batter. I make sure I stir all around the edges and the bottom of the bucket because Stearic Acid settles to the bottom.
> 
> I have a long handled ladle that holds approximately 4 oz. I have a spreadsheet on my wall that tells me how much oil/butter, lye solution and FO I need for each mold. So if I am using my 10" Silicone Loaf Mold, I know that I need 34 oz Oils/Butters, 14.24 oz Lye Solution (ready-to-use at 33%) and 2.13oz FO. I start with weighing out my FO since I use Kaolin Clay and disperse any colorants if needed. I then stir up the mixture, tare my bowl, scoop in four ladles, then weigh my bowl and adjust from there. I then pop it in the microwave at 30 seconds PPO which puts my Oils/Butters between 100F-120F. While the Oils/Butters are melting I weigh out my Lye Solution which is usually around 70F-75F (room temp) and add Sodium Lactate. I like to soap at cooler temps so I will put my hand on the bowl when it comes out and if I can leave it there, I go on to make soap or if I can't, I'll go toss a load of laundry in or doing something else for 10 minutes.
> 
> Master Batching is great if you make the same soap all the time...which I do. It takes me about an hour to make a 40 lb MB including clean up, but I save more than that with the convenience.


Thank you for posting your process. I have always been afraid of masterbatching. I have bookmarked your post. I think I'm at the point where MB would be a great timesaver for me. You made it a lot less intimidating for me.

My soapy thing was actually last night. I made an oat milk soap, uncolored but scented with omh fragrance at half strength. I think omh at full strength is too strong and almondy smelling. I made my own oatmilk, but even through several layers of cheesecloth, teenie bits of oatmeal still got through. Hopefully that will just make a scubby addition.

I got my inspiration from Ophelia's soapery yt video. I was going to use oatmilk as full water replacement, but I'm glad I did like she did and half water and half oatmilk at emulsion. The oatmilk thickened up the batter significantly. Not a plop and drop, but enough to make me nervous lol.

I've been on a plain no color or one color soap lately because I am tired of people saying that they use it for decoration. I want people to actually USE my soap. I keep getting invited to do markets, but I have been working so much lately that I have to keep declining. Hopefully she won't give up on me.

Also, I recently discovered Soapmaking Friend. I guess I was just comfortable with soapcalc so I never tried it out. I love it! And I paid for the subscription. There's so much to do there LOL. And I like the printouts better. The color ones from soapcalc are nice, but they use a lot of ink, and I always forget to turn on black and white, which I'm never thrilled with the look of the black and white. SMF prints out nice clean and crisp recipes. AND I love the naming and saving recipes function. There isn't anything I don't like about it.

I had an order to drop off to somebody at work a few weeks ago and a NP saw it and was really excited that I make soap because she wants to learn. So today I made her a list of basic supplies and gave her my recipe that is easy to work with, and directed her to a few learning websites and places to buy stuff. I guess when she gets all of her supplies we will get together and I will teach her to make soap.


----------



## TheGecko

Catscankim said:


> Thank you for posting your process. I have always been afraid of masterbatching. I have bookmarked your post. I think I'm at the point where MB would be a great timesaver for me. You made it a lot less intimidating for me.



Start small.  Get yourself a gallon bucket and make enough to fill it about two-thirds full and make some small batches of soap.  I know a few folks who reuse old Sodium Hydroxide bottle to MB their Lye Solution.  I do mine ready-to-use, but some folks make a 50-50 Solution.  You’ll do fine.


----------



## Catscankim

TheGecko said:


> Start small.  Get yourself a gallon bucket and make enough to fill it about two-thirds full and make some small batches of soap.  I know a few folks who reuse old Sodium Hydroxide bottle to MB their Lye Solution.  I do mine ready-to-use, but some folks make a 50-50 Solution.  You’ll do fine.


Yeah, I'm thinking the ever-growing supply of coconut oil buckets might be useful to start out. I hate throwing them away cause they always seem like they can be repurposed for something LOL.


----------



## Zing

LOL.  What is happening?!  So my boss recently left my organization and I sent him off with a gift bag of my soap.  Now I am on vacation, it is Saturday night, and I just get a call from him and I seriously wondered if he had butt dialed me, but no.  He's a great guy, and a big booming larger than life presence -- think Shaquille O'Neal.  He says, "Zing!  I'm calling for one reason and one reason only.  Spring Clean.  I love that soap, man, I'll buy 20 bars of it!  Gimme all you got.  I'll pay anything, just let me know."  

So if you are following my life, last week a different friend demanded every last bar of my Spring Clean soap which I gave her and so I spent last weekend making more.  It is my favorite -- and now totally my best-selling bar.  Who knew?!  It's rosemary and lemongrass, and seemingly highly addictive...!


----------



## AliOop

My soapy thing was taking a bunch of FOs that only had dribs and drabs left, and mixing them into new scents.  Some of the mixes smell really good, but of course, I'll never be able to replicate them since I just poured what was left in Bottles A, B, and C into Bottle D. The best part is that this emptied about 20 bottles, making that shelf in my soap cabinet much less crowded. I'm hoping tomorrow I can take a first swing at the Infinity Swirl Challenge Soap.


----------



## Phantomka

I did a leftover/confetti soap with some titanium dioxide.  Didn't let it gel. Soaped at 50°C. I've put the loaf few hours in the freezer and then left it in refrigerator until now. Looks quite good to me.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Zing said:


> LOL.  What is happening?!  So my boss recently left my organization and I sent him off with a gift bag of my soap.  Now I am on vacation, it is Saturday night, and I just get a call from him and I seriously wondered if he had butt dialed me, but no.  He's a great guy, and a big booming larger than life presence -- think Shaquille O'Neal.  He says, "Zing!  I'm calling for one reason and one reason only.  Spring Clean.  I love that soap, man, I'll buy 20 bars of it!  Gimme all you got.  I'll pay anything, just let me know."
> 
> So if you are following my life, last week a different friend demanded every last bar of my Spring Clean soap which I gave her and so I spent last weekend making more.  It is my favorite -- and now totally my best-selling bar.  Who knew?!  It's rosemary and lemongrass, and seemingly highly addictive...!


*rushes off to make some rosemary and lemongrass soap*
What's the ratio Zing?


----------



## KeepItSimpleSoap

@TheGecko @Catscankim Here is a device for a 5 gallon bucket that makes it pourable. I is something that we use in the Autobody repair industry.
5-gallon-can-tilt-pouring-holder


----------



## Zany_in_CO

@Zing Doin' the Happy Soaper's Dance for you! Way ta go!




*ZING'S SPRING CLEAN*​I hope all the Newbie's out there are paying attention to the importance of developing a *good bar of soap*, *taking good notes* so it's consistently the same batch after batch, and finding a *fragrance that sells*!



KiwiMoose said:


> What's the ratio Zing?


It's in the *Rosemary & Lemongrass thread*.


----------



## Zing

KiwiMoose said:


> *rushes off to make some rosemary and lemongrass soap*
> What's the ratio Zing?


45 45 10 rosemary  lemongrass cedarwood essential  oils


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Zing said:


> 45 45 10 rosemary  lemongrass cedarwood essential  oils


As a former EO blender, I recognize that bit of cedarwood in there to give that blend depth.   If you don't mind my asking, do you prefer Atlas or Virginia?


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Yay!  After a couple of weeks of travel and other obligations, I had time to make soap this morning.  I used the partial rebatch technique and the trimmings from the soaps I made for the challenge in March.  It was fun and easy.


----------



## Zing

Zany_in_CO said:


> As a former EO blender, I recognize that bit of cedarwood in there to give that blend depth.   If you don't mind my asking, do you prefer Atlas or Virginia?


Yes, bass notes are important, doncha know!  I use Virginia.  Quite frankly, I haven't smelled Atlas, it's out of my budget, at least on the Bramble Berry site.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Zing said:


> 45 45 10 rosemary  lemongrass cedarwood essential  oils


oooh - I have all of those on hand!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Zing said:


> I use Virginia.


Me too! Thanks!


KiwiMoose said:


> oooh - I have all of those on hand!


Me too!


----------



## Catscankim

I cut my oatmilk soap. Please see the appropriate thread to see it!!


----------



## TashaBird

Had a great farmers market today. It was my first one since Christmas. It rained a little, but it wasn’t too bad. I had bought an assortment of small colored gift bags, and people were really happy I had them! A lot of my products are super colorful and I really love watching kids faces light up when they come over! Sold a LOT of bath bombs too! It sure is a lot of work!!! But if I want to keep making, I have to keep the goods moving.


----------



## WeLoveWabiSabi

Paulie said:


> I’m going to the market to purchase some Pine Tar to make Lard/Pine Tar soap for my Mama. She has Psoriasis and I am hoping it will help.  I’m not scenting it, and adding Pine Tar at 12%.  For those of you that are experts in Pine Tar soap, does this sound like a good amount to add?


12 should be good. I use 20% in mine but it can get tricky. My best advice; Don't stick blend, hand blend. And if it feels like it's starting to stiffen up, even a little, it's time to pour if you don't want to glop it in the mold. It doesn't need a lot, just enough to get everything mixed. I don't even look for trace. It sounds crazy but it's a fine line between not mixed enough and soap on a stick. It usually only takes a few minutes at most after adding lye. @Zing  said he cooled the lye overnight and got 14 minutes of stir time. I think I'll try that next time. I'm lucky to get 2 or 3 minutes. 

I have had two batches separate a little (oozing liquid) out of about 20 batches total. But if you can swing it, the stuff is awesome. It's the only soap my family wants to use now. I do add essential oils though. But my kids like it for acne. And I think it makes my skin super soft and keeps my skin from feeling dry and itchy. Especially in the winter months.


----------



## MiscellaneousSoaper12

Jumping on the oatmilk soap train by preparing my own for soaping either tonight or tomorrow. I'm also freezing some distilled water into cubes. Could using frozen distilled water eliminate the use of an ice bath?


----------



## KiwiMoose

MiscellaneousSoaper12 said:


> Jumping on the oatmilk soap train by preparing my own for soaping either tonight or tomorrow. I'm also freezing some distilled water into cubes. Could using frozen distilled water eliminate the use of an ice bath?


I always have part of water content as frozen and rarely need an ice bath.


----------



## Catscankim

I didnt ice anything. I just used 1/2 distilled water to the lye solution, and 1/2 oatmilk to the batter. I made my own, so it was distilled water and oats.


----------



## KeepItSimpleSoap

This morning I did my 10th batch of the most recent effort. 18 bars. This makes a total of 138 bars. The molds were a bit full. I'm going to change the recipe to 35 oz of oil. 4 quarts of LARD to go. I added 1 oz of Bourbon and Brown sugar FO.


----------



## KeepItSimpleSoap

Earlier this morning I made batch 11 of 18 bars. I added 1 oz of Lavender FO.
Reducing next batch to 32 oz oil (LARD).


----------



## Catscankim

Sorry guys, not having much fun in this thread anymore. I think we all like pictures...


----------



## KiwiMoose

Catscankim said:


> Sorry guys, not having much fun in this thread anymore. I think we all like pictures...


----------



## Catscankim

KiwiMoose said:


> View attachment 66743


Girl, those are gorgeous. Seriously look like real river rocks! I'm in love and now looking for a new project lol


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Catscankim said:


> Sorry guys, not having much fun in this thread anymore. I think we all like pictures...


Simple remedy: Post pics in the *Photo Gallery*, where they belong, as Relle mentioned, and where *ALL* members can see them, and are easy to access for future reference. *THEN post a link here*. 
That way nobody misses out... like me, for one. 

I don't mean to rain on everyone's parade here, but If t'were up to me, I would close this thread so everyone would *have to use the Forum for it's intended purpose* -- i.e. -- posting questions (or whatever) in the *appropriate* section where *all* members can see it and can contribute if they so desire.

As it is, pictures are posted, questions are asked and answered, all to a limited audience. That info gets buried as soon as the next subject takes over the discussion. 

Once we get back to properly using the Forum format, then i would open the *What Soapy Thing...* again for its intended purpose -- simply stating what soapy thing you've been up to. It's easy enough to post a link to whatever you want to share -- a recipe, a colorant, a fragrance, a tip, a video, etc, if needed.

But that's just me. I'm at that age where I like to put things where I can find them again when I need them.


----------



## gardengeek

C'mon now @Zany_in_CO, this thread is only 1,270 pages & 25,400 posts long!!! LOL


----------



## Relle

Catscankim said:


> Sorry guys, not having much fun in this thread anymore. I think we all like pictures...


And we all know where to find them, don't we .


----------



## KiwiMoose

Catscankim said:


> Girl, those are gorgeous. Seriously look like real river rocks! I'm in love and now looking for a new project lol


Thank you! FYI - they are already in the photo gallery, I just put that one there to humour you.  Can't have you gettin' bored!


----------



## MiscellaneousSoaper12

Made an oatmilk Bastille soap with the ZNSC method! After reading some threads on the subject I decided to give it a go. I'll go more in detail about the process when I post the pictures, but in a nutshell: my plan was to use frozen distilled water cubes for a 1:1 lye + chilled oat milk for the .7, until I realized I forgot to include the faux sea water in that equation. I made a very concentrated solution and had to do an ice bath anyway.

What I'm thinking of doing for tomorrow is: make a concentrated faux water solution, freeze it, and do the same. All in all, it went better than I expected in spite of the blunder.


----------



## AliOop

MiscellaneousSoaper12 said:


> Made an oatmilk Bastille soap with the ZNSC method! After reading some threads on the subject I decided to give it a go. I'll go more in detail about the process when I post the pictures, but in a nutshell: my plan was to use frozen distilled water cubes for a 1:1 lye + chilled oat milk for the .7, until I realized I forgot to include the faux sea water in that equation. I made a very concentrated solution and had to do an ice bath anyway.
> 
> What I'm thinking of doing for tomorrow is: make a concentrated faux water solution, freeze it, and do the same. All in all, it went better than I expected in spite of the blunder.


No need to make a separate solution; simply add the appropriate amount of bicarb and sea salt directly to your oat milk. I did the math for that in this thread, and came up with this way to add those ingredients when using master-batched lye: _I multiply my total recipe water number by 1.9% to determine the amount sea salt needed for this recipe, and by 1.7% to determine the amount of bicarb._

Of course, the amount of sea salt will vary a bit depending on the grain size of your chosen salt. I don't think it matters that much.


----------



## MiscellaneousSoaper12

AliOop said:


> No need to make a separate solution; simply add the appropriate amount of bicarb and sea salt directly to your oat milk. I did the math for that in this thread, although I must warn that the amount of sea salt will vary a bit depending on the grain size of your chosen salt.


I thought of doing that, but since the thread mentions _warm_ water, I assumed (should've done the research) that the salt and bicarb would dissolve best in warm water. My oat milk was already chilled, and heating it would've cause it to thicken. Will the salt and bicarb dissolve alright in cold liquid?
My salt is fine grain.


----------



## AliOop

MiscellaneousSoaper12 said:


> I thought of doing that, but since the thread mentions _warm_ water, I assumed (should've done the research) that the salt and bicarb would dissolve best in warm water. My oat milk was already chilled, and heating it would've cause it to thicken. Will the salt and bicarb dissolve alright in cold liquid?
> My salt is fine grain.


You are correct, it dissolves better in a warm liquid. I just warm up an ounce or two of my additional liquid to dissolve the bicarb and sea salt, along with the citric acid and sorbitol that I use in all my soaps.


----------



## KeepItSimpleSoap

WHO MOVED MY POST ?


----------



## Relle

KeepItSimpleSoap said:


> WHO MOVED MY POST ?


Your post was moved to the Photo Gallery where photos should be posted.





						Batch 11 moved to my new thread
					

moved to here KeepItSimpleSoap soaping results Earlier I de-molded batch 11. Then I re-boxed batches 8 through 11 which were 18 bars each. 72 bars. that plus 84 makes 156.  Then right before dark I made my first double batch. 36 bars (174 total). I mixed in 1 oz of Just Peachy FO and 1 oz...




					www.soapmakingforum.com
				



This is why - My soaps


----------



## KeepItSimpleSoap

@Relle That's funny. I added a picture for a couple of users here that came across to me as doubters because they couldn't "SEE" what I was saying. 
My soapy thing for today is to finish the LARD rendering and a couple of more batches to finish this all up. It's several weeks into gardening season and I'm way behind.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

KeepItSimpleSoap said:


> @Relle That's funny. I added a picture for a couple of users here that came across to me as doubters because they couldn't "SEE" what I was saying.


To show your support of @Relle's efforts to get everyone to post pictures where they belong, just post them there then add a link to the photo gallery here.


----------



## KeepItSimpleSoap

Zany_in_CO said:


> To show your support of @Relle's efforts to get everyone to post pictures where they belong, just post them there then add a link to the photo gallery here.


@Zany_in_CO I'm glad that we all are aware of that!


----------



## Ladka

Have not done it yet, I'm still doing it: a tallow soap with HO sunflower oil in which annatto powder had been soaking. I plan to pour into single moulds featuring honeycomb and bees. For brown bees I will use cacao powder, moistened with water and then add to some batter. If any brown batter is superfluous I will use it for the centre od sunflowers, with yellow for the remaining portion.


----------



## jwarnerca

Relle said:


> And we all know where to find them, don't we .


Relle, I don’t know where to find them. 
Thx in advance for the assistance. 
Jan


----------



## Jersey Girl

jwarnerca said:


> Relle, I don’t know where to find them.
> Thx in advance for the assistance.
> Jan


Click on “Forums” at the top of the page and scroll to “Soap Showcase and Photo Gallery”


----------



## armadalesoap

I tried to make soap curls but I gave up because it's too much hard work.


----------



## Iluminameluna

Zing said:


> Just returned from a quick trip to my hometown.  Very grateful that Sis no longer displays my soap but actually uses it.  Sis and BIL are not fans of my pine tar salve experiment, which is fine, it's a strong scent.
> 
> Awhile back my dad was very clear that I no longer need to give him my soap anymore.  He keeps one of my bars on the guest bath sink.  It's old and starting to get DOS.  I looked in a drawer, and hoo boy, found soap 2-3 years old, all with DOS and smelling not so fresh.  Erg.  I've been so open on how improved my skin is, kinda puzzled why he refused to be converted....


Gosh, I feel you. I too was making some really lovely soaps and some of my family were actually fighting over who was getting them! And my father just said, "no thanks, I got some from a friend of your sister's that smell really pretty." I was just so disappointed. Those pretty smelling soaps were hotel amenities that someone had gotten from their job. I rarely scent my soaps because I can't afford to do it. However, no one on my father's side has problematic skin, and they live in a part of that country that is warm and humid so they don't necessarily feel the need to use "special" soap.
My father died this past year and I couldn't travel to attend his funeral or to be with my siblings and my step-mom. I'm glad that I have no regrets about our relationship because I have so many beautiful memories together before he remarried and after. So this July, on my first vacation to see my family since the pandemic began, I'll be visiting them with just hugs and recipes to cook for them because that's the one thing they all loved. My non-Hispanic cultural recipes!
I'll also be taking the soaps the rest of my family DO appreciate, which are the Bastile and honey/oat and honey lard-based soaps, all unscented!
The old guard are hard to move sometimes from their stance on homemade things. I know that in El Salvador if you tell someone that the soaps are made with lard without giving them a demonstration FIRST, and letting them see how nice their skin feels after washing their hands with them, you'll get a quite aggressive negative response. And that's because most things pork derived are usually linked to poverty, and to what the poor use. For example, pork soap was black and smelly because it was made from frying pork almost dark brown and the lard wasn't strained, and the potash was from wood ash that wasn't necessarily strained either. A ball of the dark and smelly soap was less than 3 pennies of that time. I will bet your father was a similar product of the Depression-era or the end of it, when homemade was a necessity, not an option, and thinks that the pretty smelling soaps or gels are what's best because that's what the ads say. IOW, he's a product of his time. He won't see that his hobby and yours have anything in common, not the least that yours is actually useful and beneficial. Enjoy your time with him, and leave aside the annoyances. Time with one's beloved elders gets to be so short.


----------



## Iluminameluna

The soapy thing today, yesterday, the day before ... Ergamagerd! ... I'm anxiety-ridden over making my first shaving soap! I can't seem to make myself go to my sawhorse table to just start.
I've already decided that I'll make a modified @songwind recipe but instead of the 2 ingredients, I'll make it with 4: 50% SA, 30% CO76F, 10% Castor/Vit E, 10% Cocoa Butter, the 7% SF will be Glycerin and 850g of total oils. The 7% of glycerin should be 59.5g, but would it be ok to make it 60g? I don't have a scale that will do 10ths. I've not been able to afford it yet, and need the curing time to July before I can have my older son test it.
Can someone direct me to where I can find some assistance?


----------



## AliOop

Iluminameluna said:


> The soapy thing today, yesterday, the day before ... Ergamagerd! ... I'm anxiety-ridden over making my first shaving soap! I can't seem to make myself go to my sawhorse table to just start.





Iluminameluna said:


> Can someone direct me to where I can find some assistance?


I would look at the shave soap recipes posted by @Professor Bernardo and @Johnez. Some good stuff there.


----------



## Jersey Girl

Today I jumped on the Ciaglia soap bandwagon as I have pounds and pounds of soap scraps and figured I’d try it out. My scraps were all light colored so I added just a tsp of AC to get a gray color. Looks like a countertop!   I made it around 10 and cut it at 3. Already beveled and photographed!  It took no time to make as I had measured everything out last night and made my lye solution ahead too. Pic in Gallery.





						Ciaglia Method
					

First time using this technique of “rebatching”  scraps




					www.soapmakingforum.com


----------



## MiscellaneousSoaper12

Today was Oat milk Bastille part 2. It got a lot goopier for some reason. Used a % of chamomile infused olive oil. It might not be enough but we'll see if it does anything to the color.

Ran out of NaOH unfortunately. I'm not sure when I'll restock. It might be smart to stop soaping until I return in September.


----------



## Zing

I masterbatched today with the full intention of making a batch of soap.  However, my other obsession -- gardening -- occupied my day now that Spring has FINALLY sprung in the hinterlands here.


Iluminameluna said:


> Gosh, I feel you.


Wow, there is so much in this post!  Thank you.  The cultural reference around pork was fascinating.  My parents were children of the Great Depression and I know it had a generational effect (tin foil and bread bags were used until they fell apart).  I did not start soaping until after my grandparents died and I would have loved to talk to them about their homemade soap.  My dad said his mother's homemade soap was pretty harsh and caustic.  They couldn't afford to buy shampoo either and used dish soap or soap soap.

I do treasure every minute with my dad, I've totally let go of the fact that he doesn't use my soap.  Life's too short.  Thanks for posting, I appreciate it!


Iluminameluna said:


> I've already decided that I'll make a modified @songwind recipe but instead of the 2 ingredients, I'll make it with 4: 50% SA, 30% CO76F, 10% Castor/Vit E, 10% Cocoa Butter, the 7% SF will be Glycerin and 850g of total oils. The 7% of glycerin should be 59.5g, but would it be ok to make it 60g?


I've never used glycerin so can't be of much help, sorry.  My scale only goes to whole grams.  I round down to the nearest gram if it calls for 0.1 to 0.4 and round up if it calls for 0.5 to 0.9.  Grams are so small, don't worry about it.

Also, if I might comment on your castor oil.  I use 4-6%.  Higher amounts can lead to a softer soap.  Have you had success with 10%?  Good luck.


----------



## Iluminameluna

Zing said:


> I masterbatched today with the full intention of making a batch of soap.  However, my other obsession -- gardening -- occupied my day now that Spring has FINALLY sprung in the hinterlands here.
> 
> Wow, there is so much in this post!  Thank you.  The cultural reference around pork was fascinating.  My parents were children of the Great Depression and I know it had a generational effect (tin foil and bread bags were used until they fell apart).  I did not start soaping until after my grandparents died and I would have loved to talk to them about their homemade soap.  My dad said his mother's homemade soap was pretty harsh and caustic.  They couldn't afford to buy shampoo either and used dish soap or soap soap.
> 
> I do treasure every minute with my dad, I've totally let go of the fact that he doesn't use my soap.  Life's too short.  Thanks for posting, I appreciate it!
> 
> I've never used glycerin so can't be of much help, sorry.  My scale only goes to whole grams.  I round down to the nearest gram if it calls for 0.1 to 0.4 and round up if it calls for 0.5 to 0.9.  Grams are so small, don't worry about it.
> 
> Also, if I might comment on your castor oil.  I use 4-6%.  Higher amounts can lead to a softer soap.  Have you had success with 10%?  Good luck.


This will be my first shaving soap and I still haven't added my dual lye to the melted oils yet because my son asked me to watch my favorite series installment with him. In the interim the oils overheated and I'm now waiting for them to cool down. The lye is now too cold.  I don't regret it. Whatever happens, a sticky soap will be a prize!
Thanks for the reassurance on the rounding of the grams. It's what I've been doing all along with my regular soaping and haven't had an issue. But shaving soap is a new thing and I didn't want to put my foot into the ditch, so to speak.
I'll post how this batch goes.



AliOop said:


> I would look at the shave soap recipes posted by @Professor Bernardo and @Johnez. Some good stuff there.


Thank you! They were inspiring, I appreciated the morale boosting! I finally got my shave soaps done and it was a surprisingly good experience.
Thank you, @AliOop and @Zing for the encouragement!


----------



## KeepItSimpleSoap

Yesterday I created a thread of my own that has my soapy things in it. It has a history of how I got stared in this all the way up to now, current May 2022. Link on next line.
KeepItSimpleSoap Overview and Results


----------



## SudsyPigeon

Sunday was a packed soap day! I whipped up my tap vs. distilled batch and did my soap challenge club oasis swirl loaf… which was harder than I thought! My dividers failed and my insistance at having scented soap backfired (ricing, acceleration), so we’ll see if the swirl even worked. Photos of both batches will be posted in the gallery on unmold/cut day.


----------



## TashaBird

In soap makers friend would elk tallow be the same as deer tallow?


----------



## Iluminameluna

I've not made soap in a long while until the last batch I made that was regular soap. Like the break in a dam, it gave me the impetus to tackle a shaving soap that's been on my to-do list since last Summer. So after all the ingredients and tools had finally materialized, I made it last night and, though it was a bit nerve-wracking at times, it went amazingly well for my first time!
I used @songwind's basic recipe but I added 2 more oils/fats after reading/viewing a multitude of sources. I used cocoa butter for the conditioning and castor oil for the creaminess and lather stability.
Finally, something interesting happened while I crafted this shaving soap. I never came across anyone that had a BIG gap between the temperature of their oils/fats and their lye. And I hadn't foreseen that I'd have one. Until I did. And I tried looking for anyone who'd safely warmed up their lye without having it explode in their microwave, or melt their container in it, or doing the same on their stovetop. So I waited until my oils/fats were as cool as I could stand it because it was getting late and colder in the open garage. When the oils were at about 150F or so (they'd overheated some bcs my son had wanted to watch a series we both followed) I started pouring the completely cooled lye in tiny amounts. It became quite clear (NOT the oils. OHMYGOSH, the oils were NOT!) that I wasn't going to have a volcano but instant soap instead. So in those tiny amounts I stirred and managed to get the applesauce consistency you get AFTER you bring lye and oils to trace with your SB. I went through the entire lye addition to the end without having to use my SB.
@Zing About the castor oil: I added it at 10% to my recipe as intended and my pucks were SOLID. In all, the final batter performed like molding clay. I was very pleasantly surprised. And it stayed that way all the way to the last (18th) single silicon individual mold I'd bought for the purpose.
My recipe is here: https://www.soapmakingfriend.com/recipes/edit/61204 (I can't seem to leave the edit mode of my recipe, so please let me know if you can't see it?)


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

I made two batches of soap.   My husband was out of his favorite Irish spring, so I made a loaf of that, and I made a small batch of deer tallow soap.  The first batch went smoothly.   The second batch went from soap batter to peanut butter consistency seconds after the addition of the FO.  I hope the bubbles aren't too bad...


----------



## LisaBoBisa

Seawolfe said:


> Cleaning before she comes is very selfish of you! You are robbing her of her chance to feel superior and showing you how to do it right.
> This worked on my ex MIL until she caught on...


I... am learning from a master  

My Chief Packaging Officer received a shipment today: my first time ordering a fragrance bigger than 16 oz. I. Can't. Believe. I'm. Ordering. Gallons. Now. (Not the only thing in the order, but I'm still trying to get used to the idea!) I might not have room for actual food in my apartment sized fridge anymore


----------



## LisaBoBisa

Finished putting together a 2lb loaf mold today. The semester ended last Friday, but managed to cut out 3 loaf molds and 2 slab molds (and drying rack shelves) before losing sculpture shop access for the summer. Shop access really is the gift that keeps on giving.






Iluminameluna said:


> My recipe is here: https://www.soapmakingfriend.com/recipes/edit/61204 (I can't seem to leave the edit mode of my recipe, so please let me know if you can't see it?)


I've always wondered what happens if there's a big gap in your temps. Glad it turned out, but that sounds stressful!

I get "Page Not Found" when I try to use your link...I'd be really curious to see your recipe! I've wanted to try making shave soap for awhile



TashaBird said:


> In soap makers friend would elk tallow be the same as deer tallow?


That's what  @lsg advises here: I have elk and deer tallow now!!!

Looks like the sap value for deer tallow is 195, goat tallow is 195, beef tallow is 196... So hoofed herbivore tallow looks pretty interchangeable on sap calculators.


----------



## DianaMoon

Ochre+Co said:


> I had a happy accident when I cut my loaf today. I’m just awful when it comes to lining my molds with paper, and it showed this time. However, I didn’t really mind it. The wrinkles in the paper gave it a bit of a fun textured look on the sides, almost like it was intentional. It looks a bit odd in





Zany_in_CO said:


> Simple remedy: Post pics in the *Photo Gallery*, where they belong, as Relle mentioned, and where *ALL* members can see them, and are easy to access for future reference. *THEN post a link here*.
> That way nobody misses out... like me, for one.
> 
> I don't mean to rain on everyone's parade here, but If t'were up to me, I would close this thread so everyone would *have to use the Forum for it's intended purpose* -- i.e. -- posting questions (or whatever) in the *appropriate* section where *all* members can see it and can contribute if they so desire.
> 
> As it is, pictures are posted, questions are asked and answered, all to a limited audience. That info gets buried as soon as the next subject takes over the discussion.
> 
> Once we get back to properly using the Forum format, then i would open the *What Soapy Thing...* again for its intended purpose -- simply stating what soapy thing you've been up to. It's easy enough to post a link to whatever you want to share -- a recipe, a colorant, a fragrance, a tip, a video, etc, if needed.
> 
> But that's just me. I'm at that age where I like to put things where I can find them again when I need them.



Thank you Zany! You are (a) the source of Soapmaking Forum Etiquette and (b) The Emoji Queen!


----------



## earlene

I gave a bar of soap to my PT.  Yes, I had another hand surgery last week & seeing PT again, well, actually I think it is technically OT when for the hand.  Anyway, it's the pink ribbon Castile in this link to my media
album:  *Link*

Well, that doesn't work....  I will have to troubleshoot & figure out how I can create a link without actually posting an image!

Links cannot be any of the code on the image page within the album, but should be the URL from my browser bar when open to that image.  Here is the correct *LINK*. As I said, it's the pink ribbon pour soap (bottom middle) made just shy of 6 years ago now. Dual Lye Castile. It looks like the Ribbon Pour, but that challenge did not take place until September 2016 & I made those soaps in June 2016. I actually do not remember how it came to look like that, but I have always liked how they look.


----------



## LisaBoBisa

earlene said:


> I gave a bar of soap to my PT.  Yes, I had another hand surgery last week & seeing PT again, well, actually I think it is technically OT when for the hand.  Anyway, it's the pink ribbon Castile in this link to my media
> album:  *Link*
> 
> Well, that doesn't work....  I will have to troubleshoot & figure out how I can create a link without actually posting an image!


Link seems broken! I'd love to see your pic.


----------



## earlene

LisaBoBisa said:


> Link seems broken! I'd love to see your pic.


Look again; I edited below what you first read and the next link works.


----------



## DianaMoon

earlene said:


> I gave a bar of soap to my PT.  Yes, I had another hand surgery last week & seeing PT again, well, actually I think it is technically OT when for the hand.  Anyway, it's the pink ribbon Castile in this link to my media
> album:  *Link*
> 
> Well, that doesn't work....  I will have to troubleshoot & figure out how I can create a link without actually posting an image!
> 
> Links cannot be any of the code on the image page within the album, but should be the URL from my browser bar when open to that image.  Here is the correct *LINK*. As I said, it's the pink ribbon pour soap (bottom middle) made just shy of 6 years ago now. Dual Lye Castile. It looks like the Ribbon Pour, but that challenge did not take place until September 2016 & I made those soaps in June 2016. I actually do not remember how it came to look like that, but I have always liked how they look.



A speedy recovery. I've had two wrist surgeries - no fun.

PS Gorgeous soaps, too!


----------



## Soaped

Today I collected some fragrances from New Directions Aromatics. I changed jobs and pass their location every day to get to work so decided to give them a try. Super excited to test these fragrances so may make a 100% coconut soap tonight.


----------



## Relle

earlene said:


> I gave a bar of soap to my PT.  Yes, I had another hand surgery last week & seeing PT again, well, actually I think it is technically OT when for the hand.  Anyway, it's the pink ribbon Castile in this link to my media
> album:  *Link*
> 
> Well, that doesn't work....  I will have to troubleshoot & figure out how I can create a link without actually posting an image!
> 
> Links cannot be any of the code on the image page within the album, but should be the URL from my browser bar when open to that image.  Here is the correct *LINK*. As I said, it's the pink ribbon pour soap (bottom middle) made just shy of 6 years ago now. Dual Lye Castile. It looks like the Ribbon Pour, but that challenge did not take place until September 2016 & I made those soaps in June 2016. I actually do not remember how it came to look like that, but I have always liked how they look.


Lovely soaps Earlene, sorry to hear about your hand again, at least you know what your in for, hope it's getting better.


----------



## Catscankim

I planed and beveled a bunch of  soap tonight while I was on the phone with a friend from out of town. Not my most funnest thing to do lol....the beveling and planing, not the being on the phone with my friend lol


----------



## DianaMoon

I can't stop experimenting with soap dough! I'm running out of space!

Pics here.


----------



## mx5inpenn

I planed and photographed the batches made in the last couple weeks, including challenge soaps for here and elsewhere. Next up, 3 batches this morning. Maybe a couple more this evening.


----------



## AliOop

I’m the opposite - this is my favorite thread that I usually read first.


----------



## earlene

DianaMoon said:


> A speedy recovery. I've had two wrist surgeries - no fun.
> 
> PS Gorgeous soaps, too!





Relle said:


> Lovely soaps Earlene, sorry to hear about your hand again, at least you know what your in for, hope it's getting better.


Thank you @DianaMoon and @Relle.

Yes, it is healing very well and recovery/usage is improving faster than from the last surgery & subsequent broken metacarpal incident.  It's keeping me from making soap, though.  Stitches should come out next Wednesday (other than the one that already came out on its own last Saturday).  After that, as long as the incision is intact, I'll be able to wear gloves again and may be making soap again by the end of the month.

Most of the bruising has dissipated enough that it no longer looks like a prize fighter's fist, although some of the purple still remains.  The swelling is much diminished and the scar looks much less horrendous than it did a week ago (that was because of the swelling and bruising that it looked so bad.)

I like the Physical Therapy place I am going to this time.  They have an online app that I can log into to pull up all my prescribed exercises with video as well.  My last place did not have that feature, and only printed handouts. Now I have printed handouts AND an app with demo videos at my disposal.  Really quite a nice feature to include in the service!



Zany_in_CO said:


> Woe is me... while i would like to participate in discussing what you all are posting here, I don't often drop in and when I do I stop myself from commenting. _JMHO, this thread is long enough without adding to it by adding to the discussion._
> 
> _For example,_ _*this post*__._
> 
> Not to discourage discussion, not at all, but to encourage discussion where ALL members can benefit and participate, simply post a subject in the appropriate forum for all to see, then report _"What Soapy Thing..."_ you did and share a link to the discussion here.
> 
> An excellent example of how it's done is @DianaMoon 's *recent post here*.
> 
> An excellent example of how this thread is supposed to work is @Catscankim 's *recent post here*.


I stand reprimanded, but it does relate to What Soapy Thing as giving soap to someone was the intended topic. The other part was an 'aside' which also affects my current ability to make soap.  And the information about the link (edited in later) was also pertinent because it didn't work the first few tries.

And Relle has not reprimanded me, so I am not sure the linked post was wrongly placed.  It was one post instead of 3, which I could have done, but I think is offputting.


----------



## TashaBird

A friend gave me some elk tallow and I’d rendered it down a week ago. She wanted to help with the soap making. So yesterday I had it all set up and she made soap for the first time. It was super fun! She brought a photographer who is doing a story on women who hunt their own food. Should be interesting. When I get pics I’ll post them in the gallery. Today is more bath bomb painting. I painted on yesterday that turned our really good. Posted it in the Bath Bomb Art thread.


----------



## DianaMoon

earlene said:


> They have an online app that I can log into to pull up all my prescribed exercises with video as well.



That's fantastic! I am having PT for a (mild) case of tennis elbow & they don't even do printouts.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

earlene said:


> I stand reprimanded,


Please don't feel that way. It was not my intent. Your post was fine. I only used it as example of how a lengthy discussion can follow...   I was thinking more about the many previous discussions that all members could benefit from , i.e., not just the ones that post here. The thread has become a "catch-all" for whatever -- not just "What Soapy Thing". 
Feel free to correct me if I wrong, but I don't believe that is the intent of this thread.


----------



## Catscankim

And you used me as your example @Zany_in_CO LOL.

I'm only conceding to the fact that the forum: this topic specifically, has changed. I liked the way it was before, but also accepting the fact that admins want things the way they want things. Its their forum so... Its not like I pay for anything here 

Anyway, in keeping up with the topic of what the forum is intended for (sorry, I wanted to underline, but can't find it lol):

My soapy thing today was beveling more soap. I love my router so much that I don't mind as much as I used to. I mean, don't get me wrong...I really hate doing it still LOL. But it makes the work so much easier than a potato peeler. And they look a lot nicer.

Edit: they look a lot nicer than *I* can do with a potato peeler. Some people do a better job than I do LOL


----------



## AliOop

My soapy thing yesterday was very soapy: washing a mountain of soapy dishes after making several batches in a row without cleaning up in between. Today's soapy thing will be putting all of them away... and maaaaaaybe making one more try at this month's challenge soap.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Catscankim said:


> 'm only conceding to the fact that the forum: this topic specifically, has changed. I liked the way it was before, but also accepting the fact that admins want things the way they want things.


Well said. Thank you. I appreciate your input and I am re-evaluating. It reminds me of how often I'm cautioned about beating my head against a brick wall.





As to being unable to underline, look for the 3 dots after the B (Bold) and I (Italic). Click to get a drop-down menu that shows more options.


----------



## KiwiMoose

I made a terrazzo soap a la @Mobjack Bay .  Can't wait to cut.

ETA: Oh I do apologise, it was a la @Jersey Girl !  The ciaglia method. I'm calling it terrazzo.


----------



## AliOop

I made a third attempt at the May SMF Challenge soap. It's on the heating pad now; I'm hoping it will be ready to cut and photograph by 10am tomorrow. Otherwise, it will sit in the mold till we get home from our trip, which will be after the voting is closed.


----------



## Professor Bernardo

Iluminameluna said:


> The 7% of glycerin should be 59.5g, but would it be ok to make it 60g?


Should be no issues at all.  



Iluminameluna said:


> I'll make it with 4: 50% SA, 30% CO76F, 10% Castor/Vit E, 10% Cocoa Butter, the 7% SF will be Glycerin and 850g of total oils.


Glycerin is not a fat, it is a sugar alcohol or polyol.  It should be added after the cook is complete.
Cut back on the coconut oil to around 10%.  Try using some Shea Butter too.


----------



## Iluminameluna

Professor Bernardo said:


> Glycerin is not a fat, it is a sugar alcohol or polyol. It should be added after the cook is complete.
> Cut back on the coconut oil to around 10%. Try using some Shea Butter too.


I will remake the recipe with your suggestions. Thanks, Prof!


----------



## ~Dragonfly~

I sold a spinning wheel that I no longer use. What does that have to do with soap? It means I have extra funds to buy soapy things. There's only so much soap one can use so I'm now considering selling. The ones I have made so far are all different sizes so in case I do decide to sell, I ordered an All In One Tall & Skinny Standard and Slab Mold. Waiting 3 weeks for it to get here is going to be hard! If I don't decide to sell, at least all my soaps will be close in size.


----------



## KeepItSimpleSoap

Here are some soapy things that I have done this week.
KeepItSimpleSoap results


----------



## squarepancakes

Unmolded my marble soap made last week. First time I used a slab instead of loaf and I totally messed up. I ran out of space in the styrofoam box I use and decided to stack the marble on top of another half filled square mold. Horrible idea as my marble slab ended up "sinking in and expanding at the bottom".

Have a lot of waste slicing the pregnant slab of marble and some parts were quite meh. That said, I had extra batter and roughly mixed it up, filled up 1/2 of a 500g loaf and it was more marble-like than my actual marble attempt. Might try it out again next weekend.

Oh and yes, the random batch of foaming whipped sugar scrub I gave away was a hit and I got my "first paying customer".


----------



## JoyfulSudz

Does shampoo count as a soapy thing?  I made my first syndet bars and passed them out to a few friends for testing.  I made two different recipes.  Hoping at least one of them is a winner


----------



## Misschief

I am in the process of making a batch of salt bars for my daughter and granddaughter. It feels like I haven't soaped in forever!


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

I have discovered that I like making soap right before I go on vacation cause I can leave it in the molds forever, and it's fun to cut when I get back.  I made a small batch of Zany's 67% Shea butter soap,  a batch of 100% coconut soap and a batch to test some new french green clay I bought.   The Shea soap turned a hideous shade of  baby poop green when I poured the FO in.  It was supposed to be lavender,  but it changed back a few hours later.   I forgot the superfat on the coconut oil soap,  but remembered at the last second and saved it.  Fingers crossed on the French green clay. I prefer that my soap sessions be a little less exciting....

And THEN, since I splashed myself with oil and forgot my apron, I made Zany's recipe for oil stain remover with polysorbate 80.  Fingers crossed that it works.   I have a lot of shirts with oily stains.  No idea how that keeps happening...


----------



## TashaBird

No soapy things can happen until I do my dishes from last week. They HAD to wait so they could saponify, am I right?! I’ve got a wolf and a moon embed that have been wrapped in plastic wrap for about a week. I’m having fun doing the embeds without the whole complex horizon, and I’m hoping folks will USE them more!! People kept saying they were too pretty to use and I told them I was gonna start making only ugly soap. This is my compromise. Pretty, fun, but more simple. I may just do one color, light blue, or maybe an ITPS. Oh yeah, and I finally got stupid covid. Fortunately I got a second booster a couple weeks ago. The hubs had to travel and had his first work conference in 2.5 years and I had a feeling it was coming. So far he’s got mild symptoms and I have none. It’s stressful as heck due to loss of work and what not. And, I don’t know if I should make things like leave on products right now. But, soap seems safe. #soapingiscoping


----------



## Zing

I made soap today!  I made what's become my signature soap, "Spring Clean" (rosemary and lemongrass) which recently has been selling like hot cakes.  Super easy session what with the whole masterbatch thang.
Also labeled and packaged and mailed testing pine tar soap to trusted testers (they are my children so I can tell them what to do), and a gift box of soaps and lotion bars to a good buddy celebrating a milestone (ends in 0) birthday.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Zing said:


> Also labeled and packaged and mailed testing pine tar soap to trusted testers (they are my children so I can tell them what to do)


You will wash with it and you will enjoy it!


----------



## squarepancakes

Unboxed the hygroscope I bought today and also refilled my dehumidifier containers (Calcium chloride). Last Saturday, I bought some stackable boxes and organised my soaps, am planning to convert a spare wardrobe into a "curing rack".

I know most of the time its advised that curing be done in an airy, low humidity and not too sunny space, but only way I can reduce the humidity is to close the wardrobe! Anyone tried something similar before and knows if it'll be alright?

Btw, 82% humidity, welcome to a typical Singapore night. Turning on my AC for an hour with my fan on high speed, it's now a comfortable 25° and 54%.


----------



## TashaBird

Made 2 soaps. Post in thread 'Soap Show & Tell'


----------



## Zany_in_CO

For some reason that link didn't work. Here it is:
*Soap Show & Tell*


----------



## TashaBird

Zany_in_CO said:


> For some reason that link didn't work. Here it is:
> *Soap Show & Tell*


Thanks. Not sure what I did wrong. Trying to play by the rules. Thanks for linking!!


----------



## Andy7891

Used my "Lots of Lather" Quick Mix from Bramble Berry for the first time. We made homemade yogurt in my house, and with the whey left over from straining the yogurt, I made soap. It was pretty fast using the quick mix. Less retrieving/returning olive oil and coconut oil from the kitchen, getting side-eyes from people lol, jk. But it was fast and fun and because the lye "burned" the lactic acid or something in the whey, the soap turned a brownish orange color which was kinda pretty at first and is kinda duller now but still a kinda cool way to color a soap.


----------



## earlene

squarepancakes said:


> Unboxed the hygroscope I bought today and also refilled my dehumidifier containers (Calcium chloride). Last Saturday, I bought some stackable boxes and organised my soaps, am planning to convert a spare wardrobe into a "curing rack".
> 
> I know most of the time its advised that curing be done in an airy, low humidity and not too sunny space, but only way I can reduce the humidity is to close the wardrobe! Anyone tried something similar before and knows if it'll be alright?
> 
> Btw, 82% humidity, welcome to a typical Singapore night. Turning on my AC for an hour with my fan on high speed, it's now a comfortable 25° and 54%.


To increase airflow around the soap while inside the wardrobe, if possible, I would do these two steps:

1. allow more space between each soap by spreading them out a little further from each other (maybe approximately 12 cm between each soap on each side)
2. add a fan inside the closed wardrobe so the air moves, such as *this example** **
3. add a water absorbing system to the wardrobe, like this:  https://www.amazon.com/DampRid-Hanging-Fresh-16-Ounce-3-Pack/dp/B072LN492H

* Computer cooling fans are small, but powerful enough to dry light-weight clothing (I use them when I travel for hand washing laundry.)  The advantages to them are that they are compact, use USB power cords, which I prefer to standard electrical outlet plugs and they are very quiet compared to many standing fans.


----------



## squarepancakes

earlene said:


> To increase airflow around the soap while inside the wardrobe, if possible, I would do these two steps:
> 
> 1. allow more space between each soap by spreading them out a little further from each other (maybe approximately 12 cm between each soap on each side)
> 2. add a fan inside the closed wardrobe so the air moves, such as *this example** **
> 3. add a water absorbing system to the wardrobe, like this:  https://www.amazon.com/DampRid-Hanging-Fresh-16-Ounce-3-Pack/dp/B072LN492H
> 
> * Computer cooling fans are small, but powerful enough to dry light-weight clothing (I use them when I travel for hand washing laundry.)  The advantages to them are that they are compact, use USB power cords, which I prefer to standard electrical outlet plugs and they are very quiet compared to many standing fans.



1. Yup, when I put them in I properly space them out, for now the stacking in a box is in an open space where my ceiling fan is almost always on and the AC is on the rest of the time. 
2. I've been looking around but have not found anything that is suitable. It's a spare apartment that I dont stay in, has only 2 plugs in the spare room with the wardrobes. I head in there to do some work a couple of times a week, sometimes none at all. I'm not comfortable leaving the fan on for days when I'm not in. That is also why I gave up on my initial idea of buying a proper dehumidifier for the room as well (I won't be able to empty it fast enough, usually 500ml a day is drawn from the air).
3. Yup, for the time being, I'm using a calcuim chloride based product to absorb moisture. My flat is near the sea as well, so I tend to close and want to specifically keep the soaps in the wardrobe.

Your points got me thinking though. I might look around for a battery operated fan that fits in the wardrobe.


----------



## TashaBird

Post in thread 'Soap Show & Tell'
Soap Show & Tell
How do I link to a post? I’m not doing it right. I use the little icon at the top of the post next to “new”. It has 3 small circles and allows me to “copy link” then I paste the link here, or use the link icon.
Anyway. I cut one soap and steamed the top of another soap. I also trimmed up some embeds for a new soap tomorrow.
Edit: looks like it worked ok.


----------



## LisaBoBisa

Do we only post soap shots in the gallery? Finished another soap mold! A little overzealous sanding the ends,  but that’ll make the removable side piece slip out smoothly, so it’s ok.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Since I started working full time again this year I've started making double batches each weekend. Today I made a charcoal black and white swirl, and my secret blend of "11 herbs and spices" (Kentucky Fried, lol) Pink Musk.  Currently CPOPping.
It's freezing here today - only 17 degrees (about 63 of your weird measurements ) inside this afternoon, so I just put the heater on.


----------



## earlene

I went shopping at Goodwill today.  On the shelf with puzzles and other items generally aimed at children or the younger folks, I saw a box labeled 'Make Your Own Soap', so of course I had to open the box and see what was included.  It was a tiny amount of MP base, a few pots of colorant, one tiny tiny bottle of fragrance, a flimsy plastic mold with tiny little shapes for individual soaps not much larger than hotel soap.  All for the reduced price of around $5.00.  Even at that price, I thought it overpriced, although I didn't look for the original 'brand new' price.  

Just my opinion.  It was definitely geared to children, but they would still need supervision.

Another soapy thing:  created the voting survey for the May SMF Infinity Swirl Challenge & sent the link to the participants.

That's my soapy accomplishments for the day.  Still have restrictions that don't allow me to make soap just yet.  Soon...


----------



## melonpan

My soapy thing today was packing up all my soap supplies. I'm moving soon and tried to be extra careful to pad everything as much as I could, hopefully everything will ship ok. So while I'm relieved to have one less pack on my list, I'm quite bummed that I won't be able to unpack my soapy things before July! That's a long time to go without soaping.


----------



## Misschief

I didn't do anything soapy today but my neighbour gave me 3 kg of Coconut Oil, 3 kg of Palm Oil and 1 kg of Palm Kernel oil that she'll never use. They were still sealed.


----------



## AliOop

My soapy things this past week have consisted solely of using the MP soap that my grandsons made when they last visited me, and that they carted home with them. I’m visiting them now, and the youngest couldn’t wait to trot out that soap for me to use. 

My daughter and her husband don’t like bar soap, but they are happily using the syndet shampoo bars and conditioner bars I’ve sent them. I didn’t have to pack any of that stuff for this visit.


----------



## bwtapestry

Seawolfe said:


> Cleaning before she comes is very selfish of you! You are robbing her of her chance to feel superior and showing you how to do it right.
> This worked on my ex MIL until she caught on...
> 
> Edit to add what soapy thing I've done today. I fondled my curing soaps, tracked my shipment from SMR and stalked the forum. Oh and.inspected the rosemary and orange peel oil infusions, checked on the orange peel & alcohol extraction experiments. Slow day, home sick.


Fondling soap while it is curing = good for ones health!  Feel better soon I hope.


----------



## JoyfulSudz

Seawolfe said:


> I fondled my curing soaps,





bwtapestry said:


> Fondling soap while it is curing = good for ones health!


So relieved to learn I'm not the only weirdo one doing this!  There's something so very satisfying about handling, admiring, and smelling my curing soaps.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I just finished making a few batches of soap for a special extended family I know after learning that they have 16 alums of the same university. Wowsers! The school colors are green and gold, which immediately made me think of stripes.  I also finally used a heart column mold that I’ve had for about two years now.


----------



## MellonFriend

I just gave away seven bars of my goats milk soap to some people that came to pick up some goat kids from me today.  This is the first time I can get some feedback from someone outside my family.  I told them to give me honest feedback! Piccies


----------



## Catscankim

Patiently waiting for my micas. I ordered two day delivery for my neons from mm…not thinking that it was a holiday weekend so that was stupid of me lol.

In the meantime i have been cleaning my house, just to wreck my kitchen later again when my micas arrive.

I have been seeing videos of the oasis swirl, which was this month soap challenge clubs challenge. I love this swirl. Still in the planning stages, and i dont have dividers, so will just use cardboard box cutouts.

Also still trying to figure out how to cut the soaps. On one of the videos she gets all the way to the end but doesnt show how she cuts them. I dont want to butcher a loaf by trying to figure it out. So if anybody has any insight it would be appreciated lol.


----------



## dibbles

Catscankim said:


> I have been seeing videos of the oasis swirl, which was this month soap challenge clubs challenge. I love this swirl. Still in the planning stages, and i dont have dividers, so will just use cardboard box cutouts.
> 
> Also still trying to figure out how to cut the soaps. On one of the videos she gets all the way to the end but doesnt show how she cuts them. I dont want to butcher a loaf by trying to figure it out. So if anybody has any insight it would be appreciated lol.


Edgar Kameraki created this technique and taught it for the Soap Challenge Club. It's so pretty, right? Anyway, he does have a YouTube video showing the technique and the cut.


----------



## LynetteO

My  adventure this week was to make a large (@ least to me) batch of ZNSC, 32oz oils, all poured into individual silicone cavity molds that were pre-greased with mineral oil. My previous test to see if the mineral oil prevented soda ash on cavity mold soaps worked brilliantly. Can hardly wait to unmold. If it were not for the sleeping DH, I’d be busy fondling my soapies right now! 



AliOop said:


> My soapy things this past week have consisted solely of using the MP soap that my grandsons made… couldn’t wait to trot out that soap for me to use.


I bet the look on his face was too cute.  So happy to have some   4 Grammy!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

LynetteO said:


> If it were not for the sleeping DH, I’d be busy fondling my soapies right now!






Thank you so much for sharing your experiences with ZNSC. This post will go in my files with the rest of them for future reference.


----------



## mx5inpenn

Catscankim said:


> Still trying to figure out how to cut the soaps. On one of the videos she gets all the way to the end but doesnt show how she cuts them. I dont want to butcher a loaf by trying to figure it out. So if anybody has any insight it would be appreciated lol.


It's just a regular vertical cut


----------



## SparksnFlash

Catscankim said:


> I unmolded last nights soap, but didn't cut it yet because I don't know what to do with it. all the corners stuck in the mold, so will be losing a few usable but unsellable bars. I unmolded early and always do, but its been raining if that matters. I dunno...
> 
> I made a thin blue line charcoal soap tonight. At the last minute I added a gold mica line. Hope that wasnt a mistake cause I didn't need to do it, I just felt like it would be a nice touch.
> 
> I wanna make a Ukraine soap, but haven't decided on colors yet.


Hello, a little late to this thread, but a thin gold line is for dispatchers (911, EMS, etc)  No mistake, and probably will be appreciated by the seldom heard and rarely seen ones that hold it all together.


----------



## earlene

Catscankim said:


> I have been seeing videos of the oasis swirl, which was this month soap challenge clubs challenge. I love this swirl. Still in the planning stages, and i dont have dividers, so will just use cardboard box cutouts.
> 
> Also still trying to figure out how to cut the soaps. On one of the videos she gets all the way to the end but doesnt show how she cuts them. I dont want to butcher a loaf by trying to figure it out. So if anybody has any insight it would be appreciated lol.





dibbles said:


> Edgar Kameraki created this technique and taught it for the Soap Challenge Club. It's so pretty, right? Anyway, he does have a YouTube video showing the technique and the cut.



I had no seen the Oasis swirl. (Not currently a paying member of the Club, but will be again, I am sure & can then look at that Challenge).  Quite nice.    I watched several videos on the swirl & wondered if anyone has shown how they look cut the other way.  I think the soaps would be lovely cut horizontally as well, even though that is not the intent of this swirl.

I do wish I could figure out a way to do translated closed captioning on youtube (for the Edgar Kameraki video).


----------



## dibbles

earlene said:


> I had no seen the Oasis swirl. (Not currently a paying member of the Club, but will be again, I am sure & can then look at that Challenge).  Quite nice.    I watched several videos on the swirl & wondered if anyone has shown how they look cut the other way.  I think the soaps would be lovely cut horizontally as well, even though that is not the intent of this swirl.
> 
> I do wish I could figure out a way to do translated closed captioning on youtube (for the Edgar Kameraki video).


Cut the other way (horizontally), they would look very much like a mantra/infinity swirl I think. 

As for seeing the Oasis Swirl tutorial if you join a future Soap Challenge Club challenge, you won't have access to past tutorials when you join a current one. I don't think that has ever been the case, or at least not for a long time. The challenges are available for purchase though. All of them are $13.95 with the exception of the making transparent soap tutorial. If you join a challenge, you can download and keep the current tutorial during that month.


----------



## AliOop

dibbles said:


> As for seeing the Oasis Swirl tutorial if you join a future Soap Challenge Club challenge, you won't have access to past tutorials when you join a current one. I don't think that has ever been the case, or at least not for a long time. The challenges are available for purchase though. All of them are $13.95 with the exception of the making transparent soap tutorial. If you join a challenge, you can download and keep the current tutorial during that month.


When I joined in the past, I paid for a year-long membership that gave me access to all past tutorials. Not sure if they still offer that, but if so, it was and is a great deal. I downloaded all the tutorials during that year and hope to work my way through them some day.


----------



## earlene

dibbles said:


> Cut the other way (horizontally), they would look very much like a mantra/infinity swirl I think.
> 
> As for seeing the Oasis Swirl tutorial if you join a future Soap Challenge Club challenge, you won't have access to past tutorials when you join a current one. I don't think that has ever been the case, or at least not for a long time. The challenges are available for purchase though. All of them are $13.95 with the exception of the making transparent soap tutorial. If you join a challenge, you can download and keep the current tutorial during that month.


Three years ago, I paid a one-month all-access fee so I could look at all past challenges & turtorials.  I haven't looked lately, but expected that would still available.  It's not an option anymore, I see.

Sad, because of the 23 tutorials now available for purchase, some others from the past are no longer purchasable as far as I can tell.  Darn, I always thought I could go back and do that again for full access, but alas that is no longer the case.  It's not that I cannot afford to buy them; it's that I don't really have time to participate in everything all the time, as I am sure is true for most people.  

Ah well, I guess if I want to bad enough, I can certainly find enough information on any soap swirl or technique out there with a little concerted effort, right?


----------



## Catscankim

dibbles said:


> Edgar Kameraki created this technique and taught it for the Soap Challenge Club. It's so pretty, right? Anyway, he does have a YouTube video showing the technique and the cut.



You are so awesome. I did not see that one. You don't get many hits yet when you search for it. I never thought I would like neons, but the one video I watched used neons and it was very pretty. Hence my mad dash to buy neons when I got paid this week lol.


----------



## AliOop

@earlene it won't even take that much effort...many of the challenge participants put their process videos on YT and Instagram.


----------



## Catscankim

mx6inpenn said:


> It's just a regular vertical cut


Thank you!! I was thinking that, but in my minds eye I couldn't picture it.


----------



## Dooleykins

I've been a bit quiet on here because I've been insanely busy. 

I thought I was perhaps overly optimistic about my potential soap sales when I first started talking about scaling up, but that has not been the case. I've been selling soaps faster than I can make them (with cure time, of course). I'm working on scaling up my current production so that I'll have enough (hopefully) later this summer. 

In the meanwhile, I'm supplementing with a number of other body care products that are also doing well, but don't require cure time.

Today was supposed to be an "Un-day" (day off) but I decided to get a jump on the week by knocking out a few batches of soap. Apparently my brain didn't get the memo that it was no longer off for the day... In my first batch, I forgot the colorant. In my second batch, I remembered the colorant but forgot the fragrance (it was sitting right next to my mixing bowl, pre-measured and everything. Oiiii vey.

Spent the long weekend cleaning out my (heated) garage to make a dedicated soaping space. Since I seem to be quickly outgrowing my 3 crockpots, I ordered a candle wax melter that had good reviews for oil master batching for soap makers. It has a 20L capacity, which should be enough for 200 bars for me. 

Still working on figuring out a lye masterbatch system that I'm happy with - so I've been continuing to mix my lye individually for each batch. The advantage of the garage setup is that I can easily step outside to mix my lye solution. I will also have a dedicated refrigerator and freezer just for soap making supplies, which will be so nice!

I have arranged to get a large batch of tallow from two local cattle ranchers following the spring butchering. I have a full upright freezer emptied, cleaned, and ready for it. Just need to figure out an efficient system for rendering. I'm thinking I'll use my outdoor propane stove that I had purchased for processing poultry, and my large stock pots reserved for the same purpose. I also have a 16 gallon kettle pot designed for home brewing beer that I've been pondering using, but I'm not sure it would work for rendering lard. Probably going to dig through the archives for insight.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Dooleykins said:


> I've been selling soaps faster than I can make them (with cure time, of course). I'm working on scaling up my current production so that I'll have enough (hopefully) later this summer.





 Good for you! Congrats!


Dooleykins said:


> In my first batch, I forgot the colorant. In my second batch, I remembered the colorant but forgot the fragrance


Oiiii vey indeed! You need to think of a thing to help you to remember. Checking everything off the recipe as you go is one way. When I need to remember to do something, I wear a fat green rubber band on my wrist.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Zany_in_CO said:


> When I need to remember to do something, I wear a fat green rubber band on my wrist.


I can just imagine me doing this and thinking - I put this green band on my wrist, but i can't think what on earth it was supposed to remind me of!


----------



## melinda48

Gini said:


> Hello, a little late to this thread, but a thin gold line is for dispatchers (911, EMS, etc)  No mistake, and probably will be appreciated by the seldom heard and rarely seen ones that hold it all together.


Pop your molds in the freezer for a bit and the soaps will come out of the molds more easily.


----------



## Catscankim

I made an oasis swirl soap tonight. Only did two colors to get a feel for it. Kept confusing myself with the swirl though. I practiced in the air with a chopstick for two days. “Wingardum leviosa” is what i felt like like. We shall see


----------



## LisaBoBisa

Catscankim said:


> Patiently waiting for my micas. I ordered two day delivery for my neons from mm…not thinking that it was a holiday weekend so that was stupid of me lol.
> 
> In the meantime i have been cleaning my house, just to wreck my kitchen later again when my micas arrive.
> 
> I have been seeing videos of the oasis swirl, which was this month soap challenge clubs challenge. I love this swirl. Still in the planning stages, and i dont have dividers, so will just use cardboard box cutouts.
> 
> Also still trying to figure out how to cut the soaps. On one of the videos she gets all the way to the end but doesnt show how she cuts them. I dont want to butcher a loaf by trying to figure it out. So if anybody has any insight it would be appreciated lol.


If you spray your cardboard dividers with an acrylic sealer, you can at least reuse them! I cut mine out of bookboard and sealed them with acrylic sealer spray (and then acrylic paint when I ran out of spray).
All the oasis swirl bars look gorgeous... Can't wait to see yours!



earlene said:


> I had no seen the Oasis swirl. (Not currently a paying member of the Club, but will be again, I am sure & can then look at that Challenge).  Quite nice.    I watched several videos on the swirl & wondered if anyone has shown how they look cut the other way.  I think the soaps would be lovely cut horizontally as well, even though that is not the intent of this swirl.
> 
> I do wish I could figure out a way to do translated closed captioning on youtube (for the Edgar Kameraki video).


It really looks like a mantra swirl becomes an oasis swirl if it's cut vertically instead of horizontally! I never would have tried the infinity swirl if you hadn't challenged us all to do it, and planning to do mantra and oasis swirls next!


----------



## dibbles

The act


LisaBoBisa said:


> It really looks like a mantra swirl becomes an oasis swirl if it's cut vertically instead of horizontally! I never would have tried the infinity swirl if you hadn't challenged us all to do it, and planning to do mantra and oasis swirls next!


The oasis actual swirl is different than a mantra or infinity swirl, but it is similar. Some of the YouTube videos might show the differences.


----------



## JoyfulSudz

Catscankim said:


> I made an oasis swirl soap tonight. Only did two colors to get a feel for it. Kept confusing myself with the swirl though. I practiced in the air with a chopstick for two days. “Wingardum leviosa” is what i felt like like. We shall see


I made an Oasis Swirl the other day.  The swirl reminded me of the old trick of patting your head while rubbing your belly.  I practiced with my finger on counter multiple times, but I still had a hard time maintaining the pattern in the batter.  Probably a good coordination exercise for my aging brain!  I'll post pix in the gallery soon.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

JoyfulSudz said:


> I'll post pix in the gallery soon.


I just saw it! Nice! Here's the link:
My First Attempt at an Oasis Swirl


----------



## JoyfulSudz

Thank you, and thanks for doing that @Zany_in_CO !


----------



## KiwiMoose

Catscankim said:


> I made an oasis swirl soap tonight. Only did two colors to get a feel for it. Kept confusing myself with the swirl though. I practiced in the air with a chopstick for two days. “Wingardum leviosa” is what i felt like like. We shall see


It's not leviosaaaaa, it's levi-oh-sa.


----------



## MellonFriend

I made my first batch of Jewelweed soap today.  I'm very excited to see how it turned out!  I also got nineteen varieties of glitter in the mail from the Good Glitter.  Including the holo I've been dreaming of!  It was all I could do to not try it out on my Jewelweed bars, but I'm afraid my male target audience wouldn't have appreciated that.


----------



## KeepItSimpleSoap

The soapy thing that I did today for the first time in two weeks.
KeepItSimpleSoap update


----------



## maryloucb

I'm infusing some olive oil with matcha powder getting ready to make a green tea with coconut milk soap. I have made matcha soap before, so I know it will probably be more brownish than green, and that's ok. I'm splitting the batter and putting the matcha infused olive oil in one half, and the coconut milk powder in the other (or maybe I'll do 2/3 and 1/3? I'm not sure yet,) then I'll probably do a hanger swirl. I'm adding green sea clay and maybe a little spirulina for green to the matcha part. Scented with lemongrass, clary sage, vetiver and black pepper essential oils.


----------



## mx5inpenn

I'll be washing soap dishes this evening so I can make some challenge soaps tomorrow.


----------



## LisaBoBisa

dibbles said:


> The oasis actual swirl is different than a mantra or infinity swirl, but it is similar. Some of the YouTube videos might show the differences.


I see what you mean; the swirl motion is a chain of wide hearts done once, then rotate the mold 180 degrees and swirl the chain of hearts in the opposite direction. (As opposed to a chain of figure 8's for the infinity/mantra swirl). And all three sections look like gradients


----------



## dibbles

LisaBoBisa said:


> And all three sections look like gradients


A gradient on one or two of the side sections was a requirement for the challenge, depending on the category entered. How the center portion was poured was left up to the maker.


----------



## LisaBoBisa

dibbles said:


> A gradient on one or two of the side sections was a requirement for the challenge, depending on the category entered. How the center portion was poured was left up to the maker.


What a complex soap!


----------



## earlene

Made a larger than planned purchase on Etsy.  Refrained from buying a $274.xx hotel-sized soap cutter.  I had never seen one for sale before, so that was pretty interesting.  I think someone here bought from this seller in Croatia before and has high praise for his workmanship, but I don't really need this cutter.

The main purpose of the purchase was to get a vintage travel-size soap holder for my husband (the size that I use when I travel, perfect for travel-soap or hotel-size soaps.)  I found one from a hotel in Rome, Italy that I thought would be perfect for him to start carrying travel size soaps in his ditty bag.  I think he is really going to like this part of his birthday gift this year, since we had such a wonderful time in Italy and want to move there.  I will, of course provide the travel-sized soaps which I already make to size in spite of not having a 'hotel soap multi-bar cutter.'


----------



## ~Dragonfly~

I was so excited to be getting a new soap toy, I mean necessity, today only to find they sent the wrong one. I’ve emailed them but being as it’s the end of the day, I probably won’t hear anything until tomorrow. Poo happens, I know. I can’t help but still be disappointed that I won’t be making the soap I planned tomorrow and will have to wait again.


----------



## JoyfulSudz

I made 2 more test batches of syndet bars.  Still trying to hit on the perfect formula.  I'm going to have the cleanest hair in the world by the time I'm done testing!


----------



## earlene

I opened the package containing the hotel soap in it's original plastic carrier case (travel or hotel size soap) from a hotel in Rome, that I am giving along with other items to my husband for his birthday.  It is about the size of the travel container I use in my ditty bag; just what I wanted.  The original (I assume) soap is unused and still in the container, so it gives me a cutting size goal.  I'll cut up some soaps in the next few days & package them to include in the gift.  Perfect timing as he is away this week and won't see the gift-in-progress.  This is no much fun!


----------



## Zing

I made soap today!  It's a layered thang so it was 2 separate soaping sessions.  I used masterbatches so that saved time.  Scented with fir needle, rosemary, and peppermint essential oils.  Mainly made it for us to match our bath.

Today's bucket list was to include colloidal oatmeal for the first time.  After I poured the bottom layer, I saw the bag that I had forgot.  So I put the bag in the middle of the counter and figured the top layer would get some.  Sure enough, got everyone warm and cozy under a pile of towels and guess what I see? 

Today's morning was predicted rain so I knew I couldn't work in the yard.  So of course it's a bright sunny day in the 70s.  You have no idea the self control it took to remain in the house and soap and not attend to my other hobby addiction!  Headed out now.  Have a good weekend!


----------



## LisaBoBisa

Planed and beveled a birthday gift, then sliced up my father's day gift--a fragrance free HP beer soap formulated for my dad's skin. It won't be dry by Father's Day, but he'll at least be able to open it (he's not out of his last soap gift yet anyway).

Also tried to slice up a batch made Thursday night... But its weirdly wet and sticky. After pulling my dividers out of the loaf mold and swirling my soap, I realized that I had forgotten to stick blend to trace.  instead of turning the whole loaf a solid gray, I decided to see if swirling at emulsion would be enough, wrapped it up, and placed it in a warm oven. It's grainy, soft, and damp, but I'll keep waiting to see what happens. It's currently drying in 1 lb blocks for a few more days. Pretty and smells nice, though


----------



## Ladka

Just made a tiny little batch of CP soap to use oil I decanted from a glass jar with pickled roasted red paprikas. The oil was infused with the red from the paprikas and had a lovely intense red colour which I thought would be a shame to discard. So I decided to use it for soap although it retained much of the smell of roasted paprikas and garlic. I decided to use two thirds of beef tallow and one third of infused oil,  sugar and vinegar and no fragrance. 
It was a pleasant surprise that the smell mostly vanished during saponification.
It is now sitting in my yoghurt maker for CPOPing. The colour  still looks intense. I'm loking forward to see and smell and feel what will become of this experiment.

Paprika infused oil (IMG_7131.JPG)


----------



## KiwiMoose

Almost got to the end of the weekend without making soap (shock, horror!)  SO I whipped up a double batch and split it off into an Anjou Pear loaf mold and Snowdrop Blossoms cavity molds.  Both look and smell great.
One thing I have noticed more recently as a long time (49 years) hayfever sufferer is that the floral fragrances really get to me now.  Particularly orange blossom, neroli, and other 'sweet' florals. Sneezing for hours and hours!  Maybe that's why I don't make too many of them?  I must say I love orange blossom though.


----------



## dibbles

@KiwiMoose neroli and orange blossom might be worth the sneezing to me. FWIW, orange blossom and sandalwood are a nice combination. Maybe a blend or some sort might ease the sneezies?


----------



## AliOop

I washed a whole bunch of soapy dishes yesterday. Today's plan is to make pine tar soap for a friend. But it's raining, and the couch is comfy, and a nap may be happening instead... we shall see...


----------



## Andy7891

This was a couple days ago, but I made my second hot process soap in two weeks. Third life time total. It went really great. I stopped stick blending at a light trace, 'cause I'm not one to follow the rules (I kept seeing to get to medium trace). It cooked really well, no volcano, and plenty of water left so no sticking. But never seemed to get out of applesauce phase- unless it went all the way to vaseline? Still learning about hot process. Oh and I used a frangrace, which I never do! I've been doing unscented, uncolored soaps until I feel I have mastered the basics. That was fun.


----------



## Ladka

Yesterday I made another batch: dual lye, beef tallow, annatto infused HO sunflower oil, castor oil. Poured into several individual moulds + made another try at lollipop swirl.


----------



## Misschief

I'm working from home these days and this is our slow time so I have some time to get started on the four soap commission from a local winery. First up is the red wine soap, scented with Merlot. I have another 3 batches to make before the end of this week. I have a market this coming Sunday and early Monday morning, we're headed out for a 2-week vacation.

I'll be making the other three batches (white wine, rose, and cider) throughout the week.


----------



## Megan

I did a total fly by the seat of my pants soap last night.
I mean, I knew I had to make Eucalyptus soap for my event next month, and I knew the colors and the basics...but basically, I did an impromptu heat transfer method at like 11pm at night because I've been procrastinating too much on it. Soap was 115 Fahrenheit at trace so I think it went okay. (I never do heat transfer, I think this is like my second time trying it).
I forgot my clay and oatmeal at first (I usually add it before my lye) but I was able to get it in before trace.
All in all, it seemed like a successful soap making session, even if I was running around like a chicken with my head cut off the entire time.

Now to wait for the cut! (I'll post later if it looks okay ).


----------



## Megan

Megan said:


> I did a total fly by the seat of my pants soap last night.
> I mean, I knew I had to make Eucalyptus soap for my event next month, and I knew the colors and the basics...but basically, I did an impromptu heat transfer method at like 11pm at night because I've been procrastinating too much on it. Soap was 115 Fahrenheit at trace so I think it went okay. (I never do heat transfer, I think this is like my second time trying it).
> I forgot my clay and oatmeal at first (I usually add it before my lye) but I was able to get it in before trace.
> All in all, it seemed like a successful soap making session, even if I was running around like a chicken with my head cut off the entire time.
> 
> Now to wait for the cut! (I'll post later if it looks okay ).


Posted in the gallery. It was okay, I liked my last batch better.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Megan said:


> Posted in the gallery. It was okay, I liked my last batch better.


Found it!  Here's the link: *Eucalyptus*.


----------



## Megan

Zany_in_CO said:


> Found it!  Here's the link: *Eucalyptus*.


Sorry and Thanks! I'll link next time!


----------



## LisaBoBisa

KiwiMoose said:


> Almost got to the end of the weekend without making soap (shock, horror!)  SO I whipped up a double batch and split it off into an Anjou Pear loaf mold and Snowdrop Blossoms cavity molds.  Both look and smell great.
> One thing I have noticed more recently as a long time (49 years) hayfever sufferer is that the floral fragrances really get to me now.  Particularly orange blossom, neroli, and other 'sweet' florals. Sneezing for hours and hours!  Maybe that's why I don't make too many of them?  I must say I love orange blossom though.


Oof--I'm so sorry! if you find a good solution to this, lmk. I'm violently allergic to cedar and most other trees, so I don't use them... But maybe if I convince a friend to let me cure the soaps at his apartment? Then he'd get a nice-smelling apartment and I could breathe!


----------



## Misschief

On Monday, I made a red wine soap and a white wine soap. Today, I've made a Spiced Cider Soap, scented with a combination of Gingersnaps and Pumpkin Pickin' and I'm about to make a batch of Rose Wine soap, scented with Love Spell. All four batches are a special order for a local winery, using their wines and cider.


----------



## KeepItSimpleSoap

The soapy things I have done lately.
Update 6-15-22


----------



## Zany_in_CO

@KeepItSimpleSoap Just an FYI: If you double click on the number of the post (#12), then copy the URL and* post that link*, it will take you to today's latest news. 

I think it's terrific that you're posting your journey as you go.


----------



## Dooleykins

Finally got to try out my new oil MB tool and I'm in loooooove. It's a 15L candle wax melter off of Amazon.

After a slight snafu with my olive oil (left the spout open when filling... Oops) I successfully prepped 15kg of oils! I use 1kg of oils per loaf, so that's 15 loaves.

Way better than my previous crock pot method and sooooo much easier to weigh out individual batches. I was able to knock out two double batches last night and have 4 more prepped to do today.

I even found myself weighing out quarter batches of oils and lye solution for my ombre soap. Made this fragrance oil (gorgeous but very accelerating) much easier to work with, as I could mix one layer at a time without worrying about the last color being a gloppy mess.

This is my first attempt at an ombre so I'm excited to see how it turns out.


----------



## KiwiMoose

I tried to emulate one of my favourite soaper's ( Clover Soapworks) swirly tops in a slab mold today.  FAIL!  It still looks pretty - but my gold mica swirl on the top didn't turn out all glittery like his does. Mine was orange - yes orange!  And the rest of the soap is teal, white and green so orange doesn't;t really go with the theme.
Is it because I put a little soap batter in it that it turned orange?  Should I have just left the mica and oil alone?  I was scared I wouldn't have enough of just the mica, and also that it wouldn't absorb well so i thought the soap batter would help.


----------



## AliOop

@KiwiMoose I’m guessing the soap batter turned it orange. When I use the mica in oil, it absorbs just fine. It does create carved-out river beds, if you will, where the mica-oil gets absorbed into the soap.


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

I went to my local farmers market yesterday before my parents arrived.   The farmers market has a gift shop section with local products.   The last time I came They had soap and I couldn't find it.  I asked about it and they said that their supplier no longer makes soap and they're looking for someone else.  I said,  "Well, I make soap...."


----------



## Vicki C

Ugeauxgirl said:


> I went to my local farmers market yesterday before my parents arrived.   The farmers market has a gift shop section with local products.   The last time I came They had soap and I couldn't find it.  I asked about it and they said that their supplier no longer makes soap and they're looking for someone else.  I said,  "Well, I make soap...."


And so it began…


----------



## LynetteO

Cut & stamped latest 4 bar mini batch w/ lard @ 73%. The main thing I’ve noticed soaping with lard vs. my vegetable soaps is the finished scent. I’m not smelling  in lard the bars but using fragrance @ 3%PPO in lard bar is not as strong in finished veggie soap @ same %ppo.


----------



## Zing

Gotta take advantage of serendipity, @Ugeauxgirl !

Hurray!  I made soap today!  It's for the un-challenge, colored with turmeric and cocoa powder.  Lordy what a mess.  I like to save on dishes so frequently will use my soup-soap pot for one color.  But it's clumsy to pour.  I hate it when all my spatulas get covered with batter and my gloves start slipping, splatters flying, etc.  Not a pretty sight and sooo very far from YouTube land.


----------



## melonpan

My soapy thing today is catching up on the forum and daydreaming of the next soap once I unpack all my boxes after the move. I'm definitely planning a mica line one. 
And also, daydreaming about my future soap area/room: I signed my new apartment contract today and, to my surprise, the contract says there is a basement! I heard of no basement before! (long story short, as I'm moving back to my country my parents went to see the apartment for me) So this got me thinking... could it be my new soap space?    time will tell!


----------



## LisaBoBisa

‍♀Realized that I used iodized salt to render all of my lard and tallow. Which means all my lard and tallow has iodine in it. Which is a metal that can cause DOS...?
Welp... Maybe I'd better make a lot of pie crusts? And I love tamales...
But maybe I can re-render this and make it soap safe.


----------



## LisaBoBisa

Misschief said:


> On Monday, I made a red wine soap and a white wine soap. Today, I've made a Spiced Cider Soap, scented with a combination of Gingersnaps and Pumpkin Pickin' and I'm about to make a batch of Rose Wine soap, scented with Love Spell. All four batches are a special order for a local winery, using their wines and cider.


I guess it IS about time to break out the autumn scents, isn't it?


----------



## LisaBoBisa

KiwiMoose said:


> I tried to emulate one of my favourite soaper's ( Clover Soapworks) swirly tops in a slab mold today.  FAIL!  It still looks pretty - but my gold mica swirl on the top didn't turn out all glittery like his does. Mine was orange - yes orange!  And the rest of the soap is teal, white and green so orange doesn't;t really go with the theme.
> Is it because I put a little soap batter in it that it turned orange?  Should I have just left the mica and oil alone?  I was scared I wouldn't have enough of just the mica, and also that it wouldn't absorb well so i thought the soap batter would help.


Can you post a picture link?


----------



## Zany_in_CO

LisaBoBisa said:


> I guess it IS about time to break out the autumn scents, isn't it?


Um, in case you missed it, *here's today's timely post* from @Relle.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

LisaBoBisa said:


> ‍♀Realized that I used iodized salt to render all of my lard and tallow. Which means all my lard and tallow has iodine in it. Which is a metal that can cause DOS...?
> Welp... Maybe I'd better make a lot of pie crusts? And I love tamales...
> But maybe I can re-render this and make it soap safe.


As I recall, some folks use table salt for salt bars and don’t have a problem.  Maybe you should start a thread before you re-render.


----------



## earlene

LisaBoBisa said:


> ‍♀Realized that I used iodized salt to render all of my lard and tallow. Which means all my lard and tallow has iodine in it. Which is a metal that can cause DOS...?
> Welp... Maybe I'd better make a lot of pie crusts? And I love tamales...
> But maybe I can re-render this and make it soap safe.


Iodine is NOT a metal, it is non-metallic. It is in fact a halogen, meaning it is a salt former.  (link)

As for causing DOS, even though halogens are oxidizers, I have not had DOS in my soaps with iodized salt added, although I do not purposely use iodized salt in my soap & when I have done, it was in small amounts.  Iodine is the least oxidizing of the halogens listed on the periodic table, but I doubt you're going to be adding any of the others to soap, except if you use chlorinated water in your lye solution, in which case you would need to know that chlorine is a stronger oxidizer than iodine.

When have I used iodized salt in soap & why?  Sometimes I make soap when I travel & because of that, I have on occasion used salt packets that indicated 'iodized salt' because that was what I had available to me at the time. Most of the time, however, I do use non-iodized salt when making soap with added salt.

But as I said, I have no recollection of any of those soaps going rancid.  That is not to say that it cannot happen, of course it could; I just know that I have not had that experience as yet.

It also depends on the oils used in a particular soap formula.  Oils with a high iodine value are more susceptible to oxidation, so if a soapmaker uses a formula high in unsaturated fats, then perhaps that soap would be more likely to develop DOS than a formula low in unsaturated fats.  Grapeseed oil, for example is prone to faster rancidity (Iodine Value = 131)  Lard's IV is a mere 57, so less susceptible.  Coconut Oil's IV is 10, so if you made a Lard/CO soap, you'd have less of a concern that if you made a Grapeseed/CO soap because the combine Iodine Value of those soaps would be drastically different if the CO was at the same percentage in the formulas.

Perhaps of more concern is this:  Will the iodine render your lard more susceptible to oxidation now while it awaits usage in your refrigerator? I don't know, but do remember it has a low Iodine number to start with, but
perhaps you should keep an eye on it, make some soap with it soon & keep an eye on them and make lots of tamales & pies.


----------



## Misschief

LisaBoBisa said:


> I guess it IS about time to break out the autumn scents, isn't it?


Honestly, it has  nothing to do with the season in that case. They chose the scents to match the wines and ciders and, I must say thar the scents they chose work well.


----------



## LisaBoBisa

earlene said:


> Iodine is NOT a metal, it is non-metallic. It is in fact a halogen, meaning it is a salt former.  (link)
> 
> As for causing DOS, even though halogens are oxidizers, I have not had DOS in my soaps with iodized salt added, although I do not purposely use iodized salt in my soap & when I have done, it was in small amounts.  Iodine is the least oxidizing of the halogens listed on the periodic table, but I doubt you're going to be adding any of the others to soap, except if you use chlorinated water in your lye solution, in which case you would need to know that chlorine is a stronger oxidizer than iodine.
> 
> When have I used iodized salt in soap & why?  Sometimes I make soap when I travel & because of that, I have on occasion used salt packets that indicated 'iodized salt' because that was what I had available to me at the time. Most of the time, however, I do use non-iodized salt when making soap with added salt.
> 
> But as I said, I have no recollection of any of those soaps going rancid.  That is not to say that it cannot happen, of course it could; I just know that I have not had that experience as yet.
> 
> It also depends on the oils used in a particular soap formula.  Oils with a high iodine value are more susceptible to oxidation, so if a soapmaker uses a formula high in unsaturated fats, then perhaps that soap would be more likely to develop DOS than a formula low in unsaturated fats.  Grapeseed oil, for example is prone to faster rancidity (Iodine Value = 131)  Lard's IV is a mere 57, so less susceptible.  Coconut Oil's IV is 10, so if you made a Lard/CO soap, you'd have less of a concern that if you made a Grapeseed/CO soap because the combine Iodine Value of those soaps would be drastically different if the CO was at the same percentage in the formulas.
> 
> Perhaps of more concern is this:  Will the iodine render your lard more susceptible to oxidation now while it awaits usage in your refrigerator? I don't know, but do remember it has a low Iodine number to start with, but
> perhaps you should keep an eye on it, make some soap with it soon & keep an eye on them and make lots of tamales & pies.


I am an idiot--I was sitting on the couch with the periodic table on the wall behind me when I typed that nonsense. Thanks for the helpful info on which are oxidizers... Ochem is next semester, so I haven't gotten there yet! Understanding the why makes such a big difference. I've never really understood the importance of iodine value, and I'll start paying better attention to it. The batch that went bad on me was vegan, but had a high IV. It eventually spread to the 3 leftover lard bars in the same curing box (same scent) but those were 6 months old; I should've bagged then up already. 
Glad you posted this today--I've started reformulating my HP recipes with lower linoleic/linoleic acid, and I'll watch the IV now, too. THANK YOU!


----------



## AliOop

I unmolded a batch of (my version of) Earlene's blacksmith soap. It's my base oil recipe with her recommended percentages of borax and fine pumice. Scented with a lavender-chamomile-pine EO blend, it's a big hit with our mechanic and yard maintenance crew. My husband and I use it, too. It does such a great job of cleaning off the grime without stripping or drying the skin.


----------



## JoyfulSudz

Today I unmolded my lavender-mint ombre soap.  And then I made yet one more syndet shampoo tester bar.  I'm hoping this is THE ONE


----------



## TashaBird

Today I packaged my winter Solstice Salt Soap, and prepped my summer batch. Happy Solstice!!


----------



## LynetteO

I just placed a small fragrance order from WSP during FOsale. I finally ordered some nag champa.


----------



## Sar

Today I made a couple of batches of Rose & Coconut Milk Soap and Almond Coconut soap. Beautiful fragrances


----------



## janesathome

earlene said:


> Iodine is NOT a metal, it is non-metallic. It is in fact a halogen, meaning it is a salt former.  (link)
> 
> As for causing DOS, even though halogens are oxidizers, I have not had DOS in my soaps with iodized salt added, although I do not purposely use iodized salt in my soap & when I have done, it was in small amounts.  Iodine is the least oxidizing of the halogens listed on the periodic table, but I doubt you're going to be adding any of the others to soap, except if you use chlorinated water in your lye solution, in which case you would need to know that chlorine is a stronger oxidizer than iodine.
> 
> When have I used iodized salt in soap & why?  Sometimes I make soap when I travel & because of that, I have on occasion used salt packets that indicated 'iodized salt' because that was what I had available to me at the time. Most of the time, however, I do use non-iodized salt when making soap with added salt.
> 
> But as I said, I have no recollection of any of those soaps going rancid.  That is not to say that it cannot happen, of course it could; I just know that I have not had that experience as yet.
> 
> It also depends on the oils used in a particular soap formula.  Oils with a high iodine value are more susceptible to oxidation, so if a soapmaker uses a formula high in unsaturated fats, then perhaps that soap would be more likely to develop DOS than a formula low in unsaturated fats.  Grapeseed oil, for example is prone to faster rancidity (Iodine Value = 131)  Lard's IV is a mere 57, so less susceptible.  Coconut Oil's IV is 10, so if you made a Lard/CO soap, you'd have less of a concern that if you made a Grapeseed/CO soap because the combine Iodine Value of those soaps would be drastically different if the CO was at the same percentage in the formulas.
> 
> Perhaps of more concern is this:  Will the iodine render your lard more susceptible to oxidation now while it awaits usage in your refrigerator? I don't know, but do remember it has a low Iodine number to start with, but
> perhaps you should keep an eye on it, make some soap with it soon & keep an eye on them and make lots of tamales & pies.



Earlene, i just want to pop in quickly to thank you for your posts. I always learn something from your knowledge, expertise, and clear communication which enables me to understand the science/process. I appreciate you!


----------



## Zing

AliOop said:


> I unmolded a batch of (my version of) Earlene's blacksmith soap. It's my base oil recipe with her recommended percentages of borax and fine pumice. Scented with a lavender-chamomile-pine EO blend, it's a big hit with our mechanic and yard maintenance crew. My husband and I use it, too. It does such a great job of cleaning off the grime without stripping or drying the skin.


Just to repeat myself within a few days, but I love @earlene's blacksmith soap too!  The dirt just rinses right off.  I'm used to scrubbing my hands red and raw but no more!  I've gotta coupla tweaks to make but highly recommend it!


----------



## Picklekin

I "tried" to make a very small batch of soap to make some dough (first try) at this... however.... I think I didn't check my temperatures correctly (measured spatula??)…  As one tiny blend and... scrambled egg 

Not to be defeated though I turned it into my first go at hot process soap   I've wrapped it up and will see if I can use it in my shiny new extruder tomorrow... who knows! It's all an adventure


----------



## AliOop

@Zing agreed, it is awesome! Do you mind sharing the tweaks that you make (or plan to make)? I'm always open to improving what is already a fantastic recipe.


----------



## Zing

Nutshell: more water, less salts.  Details at Borax soap


----------



## AliOop

Zing said:


> Nutshell: more water, less salts.  Details at Borax soap


Thanks, I remember that post now. And yet I still added SL to my latest batch - which is admittedly a bit crumbly around the edges.


----------



## earlene

LisaBoBisa said:


> I am an idiot--I was sitting on the couch with the periodic table on the wall behind me when I typed that nonsense. Thanks for the helpful info on which are oxidizers... Ochem is next semester, so I haven't gotten there yet! Understanding the why makes such a big difference. I've never really understood the importance of iodine value, and I'll start paying better attention to it. The batch that went bad on me was vegan, but had a high IV. It eventually spread to the 3 leftover lard bars in the same curing box (same scent) but those were 6 months old; I should've bagged then up already.
> Glad you posted this today--I've started reformulating my HP recipes with lower linoleic/linoleic acid, and I'll watch the IV now, too. THANK YOU!


Please do not call yourself and idiot!  We all have moments of clarity and we all also have moments of misremembering.  We need to forgive ourselves for occasionally misstating or misunderstanding or whatever other slight gaffe.  We are human, after all, not gods.  I know I often have such moments where I cannot even think of the descriptive word I want and it can be frustrating trying to complete a sentence when a particular adjective just slips away into the ether.


janesathome said:


> Earlene, i just want to pop in quickly to thank you for your posts. I always learn something from your knowledge, expertise, and clear communication which enables me to understand the science/process. I appreciate you!


Thank you both.  I would always defer to DeeAnna and others with more scientific knowledge & expertise.  It's really been a long time since my chemistry classes & the fact that I remember any of it sometimes surprises me.

@AliOop & @Zing, I am so glad you found something useful to you in my Blacksmith soap.  I highly encourage tweaking to fit your own personal preferences.   The recipe I shared is not set in stone; it was just the one that my brother preferred at the time, so that's the one I shared.  I am not above changing out the oils to fit the needs of the user (my brother) or personal preference (the soapmaker) or even based on availability (supply).  What with the supply chain problems of late, I am grateful that soapmaking is so versatile and that we can easily adjust a recipe to use what is available at any given time.


----------



## TashaBird

I’m using my dishwashing machine to wash soap dishes for the first time. It’s like a shower steamer for my house! It smells so good!


----------



## KiwiMoose

TashaBird said:


> I’m using my dishwashing machine to wash soap dishes for the first time. It’s like a shower steamer for my house! It smells so good!


Make sure you scrape out all the soap you can and put them in as clean as possible otherwise it can gunk up your filter.


----------



## TashaBird

KiwiMoose said:


> Make sure you scrape out all the soap you can and put them in as clean as possible otherwise it can gunk up your filter.


Thank you. I wiped them out pretty well. I rarely use my dishwasher, I forget I have it. Would horrible things happen if I put a touch of dawn?

Also, I’ve used the search function, can’t find. What is the name of the book of labeling laws?


----------



## AliOop

TashaBird said:


> Also, I’ve used the search function, can’t find. What is the name of the book of labeling laws?


It is  Soap and Cosmetic Labeling by Marie Gale.


----------



## LynetteO

I cut my 1st soap fail today. Accidentally left out CO! Started a thread about it but can’t seem to copy/paste it here.


----------



## earlene

TashaBird said:


> Also, I’ve used the search function, can’t find. What is the name of the book of labeling laws?





AliOop said:


> It is  Soap and Cosmetic Labeling by Marie Gale.


  Marie Gale has a website that is extremely informative and she answers questions.









						Home
					

Like this? Please Share!




					www.mariegale.com
				




This is her newest book:  New Book! Navigating the Rules & Regs - Marie Gale

25% off to HSCG members:  Navigating the Rules & Regs: A Practical Guide for Soap & Cosmetic Handcrafters


----------



## Zing

TashaBird said:


> Thank you. I wiped them out pretty well. I rarely use my dishwasher, I forget I have it.


What are these words you use "rarely use my dishwasher, forget I have it"??!!  I'm just poking good fun at you, @TashaBird ! 

For decades, my wife and I had the human kind of dish washers.  When we built our kitchen (for those who forget my drama, we bought a house WITHOUT A KITCHEN and then 4 COVID refugees moved in during the lockdown  ) we got our very first dishwasher machine and LOVE IT!!  We're livin' like kings, baby!  Especially when it comes to the soap dishes!!


----------



## earlene

I'm with you TashaBird.  I rarely use my dishwasher either.  I hand wash everything.  Sometimes I put things into the dishwasher simply to dry.  I probably only run a full cycle twice per year, if that much.  I just prefer hand washing.

Even when we stay at our timeshares, I handwash & only use dishwashers for drying dishes.


----------



## KiwiMoose

TashaBird said:


> Thank you. I wiped them out pretty well. I rarely use my dishwasher, I forget I have it. Would horrible things happen if I put a touch of dawn?


Yes terrible things will happen.  You must use proper dishwashing powder or tablets as they are designed as low suds.  Liquid detergent will cause you dishwasher to overflow with suds.


----------



## nebetmiw

What soapie thing I have done today. Come back signed in to TSM. I am redoing my base formula and want to read up on few oils I looking at using. Gonna up my game I think now as I only make circle soap with FO and no color. Now planning on playing with color since my base is our lard and tallow. I am just looking at liquid oils again. I seem to do this every few years.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I’m getting ready for two weeks of making after deciding to stay home for my summer vacation. I have Wild Plantanica‘s soap router and a kaleidoscope soap setup on the way.  I‘m stocked up on Himilayan Rhubarb and indigo (I. tinctoria) from the Yarn Shoppe and just ordered the new Stephenson m+p syndopour shampoo base to try.  When I was cleaning up my soap room last night I discovered a gallon of rice bran oil and another gallon of sunflower oil that I forgot I had.  I‘m stocked up on everything else and have plenty of lye.  Ready, set, go


----------



## TashaBird

Today I finish cleaning up my salt soaptastrophe. I’ve got a bear tallow soap prepped that I’m making for a friend. Then I have a cute Trex embed that’s been sitting wrapped up for a couple weeks and that soap is mostly prepped. All of this was supposed to happen yesterday. But I got distracted by the world and wound up needing to go down to city hall. Hoping these two soaps give me the boost of confidence I need to remake my salt soap.


----------



## AliOop

Mobjack Bay said:


> I’m getting ready for two weeks of making after deciding to stay home for my summer vacation. I have Wild Plantanica‘s soap router and a kaleidoscope soap setup on the way.  I‘m stocked up on Himilayan Rhubarb and indigo (I. tinctoria) from the Yarn Shoppe and just ordered the new Stephenson m+p syndopour shampoo base to try.  When I was cleaning up my soap room last night I discovered a gallon of rice bran oil and another gallon of sunflower oil that I forgot I had.  I‘m stocked up on everything else and have plenty of lye.  Ready, set, go


Yay, excited to see some new soap pics from @Mobjack Bay - always a treat!


----------



## TashaBird

Made the bear soap, will post details in my bear soap post. Mixed lye and trying to get off my butt to go make it.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

TashaBird said:


> Made the bear soap, will post details in my bear soap post. Mixed lye and trying to get off my butt to go make it.


Okay, you made me remember that I have bear, sheep and deer tallow in the freezer.  The list of @TashaBird threads I need to read is growing.


----------



## pinpointpete

Built three 3lb soap molds for my marathon soap making next weekend. Patchouli and Lavender. Any leftover oils I will make some 1lb. batches for my sister's in lavender.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

TashaBird said:


> I’m using my dishwashing machine to wash soap dishes for the first time. It’s like a shower steamer for my house! It smells so good!


 !!! Ditto what @KiwiMoose said.

TIP: I let the soap on the dishes saponify for a couple days before soaking them in a sink full of water. Wonderful suds and clean dishes to then stack in the dishwasher.


----------



## TashaBird

I’m just putting soaps away to cure today. Didn’t know where else to put this meme. But figured it’s a good giggle on a monday morning.


----------



## AliOop

@TashaBird I love it!! We do have a humor thread here that we totally need to revive!


----------



## dibbles

AliOop said:


> @TashaBird I love it!! We do have a humor thread here that we totally need to revive!


And this thread too. Post #289 is still my all time favorite soapy meme.






						Soap related humor & MEMES with soap on their mind
					

Just some soapy humor with memes. Cause, you know, I just had to get some out of my system...:mrgreen:   Please add your own, or other funny soap related things!  Here is a MEME I made to start us up:




					www.soapmakingforum.com


----------



## AliOop

@dibbles I love it! I had never seen that thread before, and it's great!


----------



## janesathome

earlene said:


> Please do not call yourself and idiot!  We all have moments of clarity and we all also have moments of misremembering.  We need to forgive ourselves for occasionally misstating or misunderstanding or whatever other slight gaffe.  We are human, after all, not gods.  I know I often have such moments where I cannot even think of the descriptive word I want and it can be frustrating trying to complete a sentence when a particular adjective just slips away into the ether.
> 
> Thank you both.  I would always defer to DeeAnna and others with more scientific knowledge & expertise.  It's really been a long time since my chemistry classes & the fact that I remember any of it sometimes surprises me.
> 
> @AliOop & @Zing, I am so glad you found something useful to you in my Blacksmith soap.  I highly encourage tweaking to fit your own personal preferences.   The recipe I shared is not set in stone; it was just the one that my brother preferred at the time, so that's the one I shared.  I am not above changing out the oils to fit the needs of the user (my brother) or personal preference (the soapmaker) or even based on availability (supply).  What with the supply chain problems of late, I am grateful that soapmaking is so versatile and that we can easily adjust a recipe to use what is available at any given time.


DeeAnna is amazing! I have printed out some of her articles and I refer to them over and over. I’m just a few months into soapmaking and I believe my soaps have Improved a LOT because of what I’ve learned from her.
honestly, the generosity of knowledge and experience shared by people on this forum gives me hope when all the news around the world seems so bleak. Thank you, all you wonderful soapers/ chemists/ educators!


----------



## TashaBird

AliOop said:


> @TashaBird I love it!! We do have a humor thread here that we totally need to revive!


Ah thanks! I shoulda known there was one. I didn’t even search. I was tired. 
Yesterday I washed a bazillion soap dishes. As my reward I painted some bath bombs. I’ll post a pic in my Bath bomb Art thread.


----------



## JoyfulSudz

Just finished making shampoo bars in Jasmine and Orange-Lemongrass.  

This weekend will be the first time I'll be selling shampoo bars at a market.  After all the work and expense of learning to make these, I sure hope they sell well!


----------



## Zing

TashaBird said:


> Yesterday I washed a bazillion soap dishes.


Um, there's this new invention to help with that.  It's called a dishwasher machine....


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I’m testing Stephenson’s Syndopour today for shampoo bars. Here’s a sneak peak.

Pink - NS Queen of Hearts mica, scented with BB Wild Rose FO
Lavender - violet ultramarine, scented with lavandin
Green - green and yellow oxides, scented with rosemary and lavandin.  Oops, and forgot to mention that I added Provitamin B5 and silk amino acids to the green one after I watched Sunshine Soap and Candle Co. add similar to her bars in a her YT video on using Syndopour.







and now I’m just twiddling my thumbs while I patiently wait for them to harden up…


----------



## kaygrrl

Yesterday l started a Himalayan rhubarb root-olive oil infusion & gave my Annatto-olive oil infusion a good shake.


----------



## TashaBird

Zing said:


> Um, there's this new invention to help with that.  It's called a dishwasher machine....


I tried it for soap dishes recently. It did great on a big bunch of silicone molds, the rest of the dishes not so much. In my garage soap space I’ve got a giant work sink. In the sink I put a large plastic tote. That I fill with dishes, a heap of dawn, and then straight hot water. I let it sit until it cools enough for my hands. That seems to be the best way for me to get them clean.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

TashaBird said:


> That seems to be the best way for me to get them clean.


I find the best way to get them clean is to skip the Dawn -- you don't need it -- just allow the soap batter remains to saponify on the bowls, spatulas and equipment for a day or two after soaping. Add water and the soapy bits lather up and wash everything -- then ready for the dishwasher.


----------



## TashaBird

I was thinking about starting a thread for favorite bath bomb mold suppliers. I searched and didn’t find one specifically. Where would be the best place to put that?


----------



## Relle

TashaBird said:


> I was thinking about starting a thread for favorite bath bomb mold suppliers. I searched and didn’t find one specifically. Where would be the best place to put that?


Shopping Recommendations - adding the country they are in, as smf is worldwide.


----------



## Jersey Girl

Mobjack Bay said:


> I’m testing Stephenson’s Syndopour today for shampoo bars. Here’s a sneak peak.
> 
> Pink - NS Queen of Hearts mica, scented with BB Wild Rose FO
> Lavender - violet ultramarine, scented with lavandin
> Green - green and yellow oxides, scented with rosemary and lavandin.  Oops, and forgot to mention that I added Provitamin B5 and silk amino acids to the green one after I watched Sunshine Soap and Candle Co. add similar to her bars in a her YT video on using Syndopour.
> 
> View attachment 67425
> 
> 
> and now I’m just twiddling my thumbs while I patiently wait for them to harden up…



Oooooooh…twiddling MY thumbs waiting to hear your review!


----------



## Jersey Girl

I finally have a soapy thing to report but it’s not a good one!  I hadn’t made soap in almost 2 months. A lot of heartbreaking personal stuff getting in the way and I kind of lost my mojo. But a couple days ago I decided to get back to what I love. I used a fragrance oil that I had never used before but I bought a while ago at candles and supplies which is about an hour and a half from me. I love going there because I can sniff all the fragrance oils before I buy. I usually ask them how each oil behaves in soap as there aren’t any notes on their websites and very few fragrances have reviews. Well I guess I must not have asked about this particular one because after 359 batches of soap I had my first soap on a stick. I was sooooooo bummed. Fortunately I had portioned off a third of the batter for the first layer when it happened. I used the advice I’ve read here and let it sit in the pot until it started getting very hot and gel and smashed it into some cavity molds. It’s going to be for personal use because it is ugly. Saved the rest of the batch and used a different fragrance, mold and design.  It certainly wasn’t a fun way to get back after my hiatus, but I guess it is in some way a right of passage and I was lucky to have gone this far before I experienced it. Fragrance is Tobacco Oud and it smells heavenly. Is has now been moved to the naughty shelf and will be designated for candles as I’m just starting to dip my feet in that world. Here’s the pic seconds after I added the FO.


----------



## AliOop

@Jersey Girl that is crazy! That’s exactly what my soap looked like with Goat Milk & Shea. After it started to gel, I put it in the mold. Then it separated. Tried SB’ing in the mold, but it separated again. Ended up having to HP it, because no FO is allowed to do me like that. It WILL submit! 

Besides candles, maybe think about trying it in a lotion, too. I mean, don’t you want another hobby to eat up your life savings while stressing you out to relax and enjoy?


----------



## Jersey Girl

@AliOop Yes! Yes! Yes!  Lotions have been on my list for a looooong time. I have collected most everything I need but why am I so intimidated by it!  Can’t seem to get the confidence up to jump in. Swiftcraftymonkey site makes my head spin there’s so much info on it.You have inspired me to start a post in the Bath and Body Forum. I need some advice and feedback!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

@Jersey Girl - all the details on my Syndopour adventures are here.  The first hair washing trial will be later today! I so want to make candles, but I’ll let you go first so you can explain it to me!


----------



## AliOop

Jersey Girl said:


> @AliOop Yes! Yes! Yes!  Lotions have been on my list for a looooong time. I have collected most everything I need but why am I so intimidated by it!  Can’t seem to get the confidence up to jump in. Swiftcraftymonkey site makes my head spin there’s so much info on it.You have inspired me to start a post in the Bath and Body Forum. I need some advice and feedback!


Swifty Crafty Monkey has so much great information, but it is so scattered and very difficult to find a how-to. I recommend starting with a HumbleBee & Me recipe, or buy the DIY Bath & Body lotion base recipe from Etsy. Much more straightforward! Once you try it, you will love it!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Jersey Girl said:


> @AliOop Yes! Yes! Yes!  Lotions have been on my list for a looooong time. I have collected most everything I need but why am I so intimidated by it!  Can’t seem to get the confidence up to jump in. Swiftcraftymonkey site makes my head spin there’s so much info on it.You have inspired me to start a post in the Bath and Body Forum. I need some advice and feedback!


I made my very first lotion from a WSP kit.  I just followed the directions and lotion happened. Over three years later, I still use a modification of the recipe to make my colloidal oatmeal lotion.  As I recall, the kit made something like 8 or 10 eight ounce bottles, which was great for the price, but the scent was way too strong for me and I gave it all away. With a little more confidence, my second project was one of Humblebee & Me’s face cream recipes. I had been buying a Clinique product for sensitive skin and then they replaced it with another product that I didn’t like nearly as much, especially not for $50 an ounce or something like that.  I’m not looking for miracles and like the face cream recipe enough to have made only minor tweaks.  I think the key things to learn about are how to sanitize everything properly; heat and hold concept; phase concept so that you don’t destroy heat sensitive ingredients, especially the preservatives; and which preservatives to use for what you’re making.  I don’t love making lotion and face cream, but I love what I make.  I also love that I’m not spending $$$ for a tiny container of face cream.  You can do it!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Haven’t been able to make soap for two weeks because I’ve been down with the ‘flu. Everyone else gets Covid and I get the flu lol!
Anyway today I managed to get the kitchen for an hour to make some more syndet shampoo bars, so that’s something I guess.


----------



## TashaBird

KiwiMoose said:


> Haven’t been able to make soap for two weeks because I’ve been down with the ‘flu. Everyone else gets Covid and I get the flu lol!
> Anyway today I managed to get the kitchen for an hour to make some more syndet shampoo bars, so that’s something I guess.


Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Ochre+Co

As I’ve made more soap, I’ve gotten comfortable with my recipes and rarely stray. Today, I strayed. I made my first goat milk soap. I’m excited to see how it turns out.


----------



## LynetteO

I love soapy saponification science. Made my 4th and final INS160 soap batch.  Each batch made using same water/lye concentration & SF but with different oils. However each batch had almost matching % of CO (18-20%) & castor (5%). Once they have all cured at least 4 weeks, my plan is to “test” them for likeness & differences. No particular reason, just  fun !


----------



## KiwiMoose

LynetteO said:


> I love soapy saponification science. Made my 4th and final INS160 soap batch.  Each batch made using same water/lye concentration & SF but with different oils. However each batch had almost matching % of CO (18-20%) & castor (5%). Once they have all cured at least 4 weeks, my plan is to “test” them for likeness & differences. No particular reason, just  fun !


You sound like some sort of addicted soaping weirdo...oh wait...!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

It didn’t work out for us to go to California to visit my son and DIL this month, so I’m on a vacation dedicated to making as much soap and B&B as I feel like making. So far I’ve used my new soap router, re-batched ugly hp soap using the Ciaglia method, made some ZNSC with a calendula infusion I had sitting around, tried out a new kaleidoscope pull through setup, played with melt and pour soap, and made some test melt and pour shampoo bars. I’m not running out of steam yet, which is good because I still want to make lotion,  test melt and pour conditioner, use up some plant-infused colorants and make a wild soap for this month’s kiss pour challenge.


----------



## Ochre+Co

Mobjack Bay said:


> It didn’t work out for us to go to California to visit my son and DIL this month, so I’m on a vacation dedicated to making as much soap and B&B as I feel like making. So far I’ve used my new soap router, re-batched ugly hp soap using the Ciaglia method, made some ZNSC with a calendula infusion I had sitting around, tried out a new kaleidoscope pull through setup, played with melt and pour soap, and made some test melt and pour shampoo bars. I’m not running out of steam yet, which is good because I still want to make lotion,  test melt and pour conditioner, use up some plant-infused colorants and make a wild soap for this month’s kiss pour challenge.


I'm excited to see how these turn out.


----------



## Sar

Today I made a test batch with Lemon and Mint EOs, Menthol crystals and green mica.

Also cut some Rose & Coconut Milk loaves from yesterday's pour.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Gosh, am I the only one doing soapy things today, or are we all just missing the photos?  I had an FO accelerate batter I was planning to swirl, which makes 2x, and now it’s on the naughty list. I used the hot, not quite soap-on-a-stick batter to make a hot mess modern art soap and saved all of the scrapings to patch the holes.  I recovered from that fiasco by making three small batches of confetti soap.


----------



## dibbles

Mobjack Bay said:


> am I the only one doing soapy things today


Not much soapy other than cutting the 3 bars I made from the Woodland Elves test. We had friends over for dinner tonight, so I gave away a bunch of soap - that counts I think.


----------



## melonpan

My tiny soaping thing today was starting to unpack some soap bars after the move and pondering which one should I use first in the new apartment. Little joys!


----------



## LynetteO

Yesterday infused OO with lavender for a special request for some lavender soap.


----------



## Vicki C

I sold at a new to me market in a nearby lakeside gated community. I had zero expectations as the market was limited to people with access, and it was on a Friday morning, but the market was amazing! Doing markets has been exhausting, enlightening, and so fulfilling. I really am loving it. I love watching people oooing and ahing and smelling the soap and browsing, and I love the positive feedback I have been getting.

Markets tomorrow and Sunday. Oh and I am working with a local farm to make soap with their tallow and lard for them to sell. They are excited about it and I am too!


----------



## LynetteO

Made 22oz oil batch of ZNSC lavender soap. Things accelerated faster than anticipated. Of course I was using cavity molds so here’s hopingthe end result is acceptable.


----------



## The_Phoenix

Vicki C said:


> I sold at a new to me market in a nearby lakeside gated community. I had zero expectations as the market was limited to people with access, and it was on a Friday morning, but the market was amazing! Doing markets has been exhausting, enlightening, and so fulfilling. I really am loving it. I love watching people oooing and ahing and smelling the soap and browsing, and I love the positive feedback I have been getting.
> 
> Markets tomorrow and Sunday. Oh and I am working with a local farm to make soap with their tallow and lard for them to sell. They are excited about it and I am too!


The thought of doing markets overwhelms and exhausts me. I do think it would be fun (I thoroughly enjoy meeting people!!!!!) but it's a whole other rabbit hole I'm not sure I have the headspace for. All the display stuff, the marketing collateral, table cloths, yadda yadda yadda. I could see maybe doing it once a month, but certainly not every weekend. And I understand that some markets can cost a lot to set up a booth.


----------



## Lauriertje

The_Phoenix said:


> The thought of doing markets overwhelms and exhausts me. I do think it would be fun (I thoroughly enjoy meeting people!!!!!) but it's a whole other rabbit hole I'm not sure I have the headspace for. All the display stuff, the marketing collateral, table cloths, yadda yadda yadda. I could see maybe doing it once a month, but certainly not every weekend. And I understand that some markets can cost a lot to set up a booth.



Same! I would really like to it with someone else, but I don't know anyone near me sadly. They're probably out there, but yeah... :'D


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Lauriertje said:


> I would really like to it with someone else, but I don't know anyone near me sadly. They're probably out there,


Why not advertise for an Appretice Soapmaker at a local Craft/Hobby Shop? Do you have one in Groningen? You can offer to teach them in exchange for help at markets?


----------



## TashaBird

I’m trying real hard to get back on the hoarse after my soaptastrophe. I’m going to prep some ingredients today, but I have to work my day job. Hopefully tomorrow I can remake my big bi-annual batch of salt soap. Feeling really nervous about it. I think I know what happened, but still…


----------



## LynetteO

TashaBird said:


> I’m trying real hard to get back on the hoarse after my soaptastrophe. I’m going to prep some ingredients today, but I have to work my day job. Hopefully tomorrow I can remake my big bi-annual batch of salt soap. Feeling really nervous about it. I think I know what happened, but still…


I understand the feeling. Had a couple, not fails, but not  batches & was actually nervous  making a batch. Which, when I noticed that I was nervous, I chuckled . Soaping is my happy place, no need for nerves, it’s all soap & fun. So sending good  energy, you’ll do great!


----------



## lsg

I made a soap containing jojoba, coconut oil, palm oil, olive oil and Castor oil.  I used Sexy Sandalwood from Crafters Choice for the scent.   It is in the mold now.  I have been babysitting our great granddaughter for over two years and didn't get much of a chance for soap making.  She has a new baby sister; and is staying home with Mom and baby for awhile.  I hope to get in more soap making during my vacation.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I had big plans to give my new slab mold a try today, but then I decided to go for a bike ride. It was a great idea untill I fell off the bike onto the road at the end of my driveway.  For reasons unknown, the front wheel of the bike was rotated 180 deg and I didn’t even notice.  It was a major encounter with gravel, but nothing is broken and I was not run over by a pickup truck. I did finally make a small test loaf of indigo-colored soap to compare with the red palm and indigo test soaps I’ve been making as a way to get green without chlorophyll involved.


----------



## KiwiMoose

JoyfulSudz said:


> Just finished making shampoo bars in Jasmine and Orange-Lemongrass.
> 
> This weekend will be the first time I'll be selling shampoo bars at a market.  After all the work and expense of learning to make these, I sure hope they sell well!


How did they go?  I have a lot of trouble selling mine. Maybe due to the price?


----------



## Lauriertje

Zany_in_CO said:


> Why not advertise for an Appretice Soapmaker at a local Craft/Hobby Shop? Do you have one in Groningen? You can offer to teach them in exchange for help at markets?


That is a very good idea, thank you!


----------



## JoyfulSudz

KiwiMoose said:


> How did they go?  I have a lot of trouble selling mine. Maybe due to the price?


Surprisingly well!  About half my sales were shampoo bars (other half was soap).  They're more expensive than the soaps, but when I talk with folks and tell them how concentrated they are, they're okay with the price.

I made them in 2 sizes: 3oz "bath" and 1.5 oz "travel".   I've done two markets with the bars now, and interestingly I sold only the big bars in the better neighborhood and many travel size in the lower-income neighborhood.


----------



## KiwiMoose

JoyfulSudz said:


> Surprisingly well!  About half my sales were shampoo bars (other half was soap).  They're more expensive than the soaps, but when I talk with folks and tell them how concentrated they are, they're okay with the price.
> 
> I made them in 2 sizes: 3oz "bath" and 1.5 oz "travel".   I've done two markets with the bars now, and interestingly I sold only the big bars in the better neighborhood and many travel size in the lower-income neighborhood.


Yes I do similar sizes to yours 70g ($13) and 40g ($5) .  I call them regular and 'sample'.  I sell the sample ones at just over cost price in an effort to get people to try them.


----------



## JoyfulSudz

KiwiMoose said:


> Yes I do similar sizes to yours 70g ($13) and 40g ($5) .  I call them regular and 'sample'.  I sell the sample ones at just over cost price in an effort to get people to try them.


I think there's more randomness than logic as far as what sells when and where and for how much.  
Some days the stars align and bring out the right buyers ,and I have a great sales day.  I make the error of believing I'm selling a desirable product at a good price. Then the next market comes along and I hardly sell enough to cover my vendor fee. 
Other times I have a soap that just won't sell, so I relabel it with a new name and poof! it sells.  Ya jest never know...
Maybe try calling your shampoos "bath" and "travel" size (or maxi and mini, or ....) and see if that makes any difference.


----------



## Zing

I may have mentioned already that my good bud from Hawai'i recently visited and gave me plumeria fragrance oil and kukui oil.  So of course I had to make lotion bars.  For our small group of friends that recently went to Hawai'i together, I boxed up the lotion bars and soaps.  I included, ahem, the FIRST PLACE WINNING ocean-themed soap  that was inspired by Kehena Beach.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I’ve been playing around with indigo by itself and with red palm oil to get green.  I’m not getting a clear indigo blue, but the greens are working out nicely.  For those of you who have used red palm oil, does it fade much?

I’m also trying to finish up drying and grinding the clays I’ve been separating into size and color fractions.  I’m pretty astounded by the results.  Maybe I can get a job at Nurture when I retire, or sell fractioned clays myself to fund my soap making.


----------



## Vicki C

The_Phoenix said:


> The thought of doing markets overwhelms and exhausts me. I do think it would be fun (I thoroughly enjoy meeting people!!!!!) but it's a whole other rabbit hole I'm not sure I have the headspace for. All the display stuff, the marketing collateral, table cloths, yadda yadda yadda. I could see maybe doing it once a month, but certainly not every weekend. And I understand that some markets can cost a lot to set up a booth.


I know what you mean - I couldn’t do this when I was working. Now that I’m retired it’s a good fit. I had a long day before my first market - so many details to take care of - but now it’s much easier. A lot of my stuff stays in my car (between markets I mean). But… today a brake line blew and I don’t have my car, and DH is away, sooooo it’s time to make soap! 



Mobjack Bay said:


> I’ve been playing around with indigo by itself and with red palm oil to get green.  I’m not getting a clear indigo blue, but the greens are working out nicely.  For those of you who have used red palm oil, does it fade much?
> 
> I’m also trying to finish up drying and grinding the clays I’ve been separating into size and color fractions.  I’m pretty astounded by the results.  Maybe I can get a job at Nurture when I retire, or sell fractioned clays myself to fund my soap making.


i don’t know how you are doing this magic but I want to copy you!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Vicki C said:


> i don’t know how you are doing this magic but I want to copy you!


This is my idea of vacation fun.


----------



## dibbles

Mobjack Bay said:


> sell fractioned clays myself to fund my soap making


I first read this as sell fractionated clays TO myself to fund my soap making   
But, I'd be a customer of yours


----------



## dibbles

Mobjack Bay said:


> I’ve been playing around with indigo by itself and with red palm oil to get green.  I’m not getting a clear indigo blue, but the greens are working out nicely.  For those of you who have used red palm oil, does it fade much?
> 
> I’m also trying to finish up drying and grinding the clays I’ve been separating into size and color fractions.  I’m pretty astounded by the results.  Maybe I can get a job at Nurture when I retire, or sell fractioned clays myself to fund my soap making.


I don't know about anyone else, but OMG yes - it faded big time. I made this soap around the first of the year. I was restocking the bathroom soap stash last week and thought I'd pull out the last bar from the batch to use and 
Red palm at 5% of oil weight, 2% of oil weight and no red palm layers made in January 2022



The same soap today


----------



## Mobjack Bay

dibbles said:


> I don't know about anyone else, but OMG yes - it faded big time.


oh drat!  I guess in need to try annatto next.


----------



## dibbles

Mobjack Bay said:


> oh drat!  I guess in need to try annatto next.


I don't know if others have fading with RPO - I've never seen that mentioned as far as I can remember. @Zing uses red palm sometimes - maybe he can share his experience with fade/no fade. Annatto doesn't fade in my experience - or at least not very much.


----------



## Zing

I loved seeing @dibbles 's photo again but that after photo is quite the dramatic difference.  I have not had fading -- and still have bars 2 years old made with red palm.

Ooh!  Second soapy thing of today.  I made $50!  I dropped off an order to my old boss.  He placed an order for every bar I had of my "Spring Clean" (rosemary/lemongrass) days after another individual had just bought every Spring Clean bar I had.  My boss-friend had to wait 6 weeks for the cure.  His wife was so cute, she grabbed the bag and went from bathroom to bathroom (I'm curious about how many bathrooms they had, it was a big house).  As she walked to and fro she kept a bar under her nose!


----------



## dibbles

Zing said:


> I have not had fading -- and still have bars 2 years old made with red palm.


Good to know. My red palm is from Baraka and I don’t think it has been processed in any way. Do you know if refining is a thing? I guess I don’t have to worry about bleeding anyway.


Zing said:


> I made $50!


Congrats! I hope you get yourself a soapy fun thing.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Zing said:


> I loved seeing @dibbles 's photo again but that after photo is quite the dramatic difference.  I have not had fading -- and still have bars 2 years old made with red palm.
> 
> Ooh!  Second soapy thing of today.  I made $50!  I dropped off an order to my old boss.  He placed an order for every bar I had of my "Spring Clean" (rosemary/lemongrass) days after another individual had just bought every Spring Clean bar I had.  My boss-friend had to wait 6 weeks for the cure.  His wife was so cute, she grabbed the bag and went from bathroom to bathroom (I'm curious about how many bathrooms they had, it was a big house).  As she walked to and fro she kept a bar under her nose!


I hope I have the kind that hangs around.  If not, the soaps will turn bluer which isn’t the worst thing that could happen.

It’s great to hear about your happy customers!  I keep meaning to try that eo blend.  It sounds good.


----------



## ~Dragonfly~

I’ve been cleaning up the area where I keep some of my soapy things and it gave me the motivation to infuse some oils that I’d used up. Because you get blue with indigo and pink with Himalayan rhubarb, I decided to try infusing the powders together (1:2 ratio) to see if I can get a purple-ish color. Right now the oil is green, which makes sense since the HR doesn’t turn pink until it’s mixed with the lye water. I’m sure someone has done this before and it’s not a new idea.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Very low on energy at present. Work is so busy that I get to the weekends and just collapse in a heap.  I was thinking I might make up a quick batch of @Zany_in_CO 's No Slime Castile today.  I have sea water in the freezer awaiting its time in the spotlight, and they are so easy to make that I can have them in the molds in 20 mins.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

KiwiMoose said:


> they are so easy to make that I can have them in the molds in 20 mins.


Doncha luv that?! BTW, that's just me. With a family of 9 to feed, and as working parents, I learned to get food on the table in 20 minutes! Finding shortcuts is a good thing!


----------



## Soaped

Having a productive weekend, did a batch of lotion bars, shower steamers and a 100% coconut soap as well as another loaf soap with my regular recipe. I'm itching to make another soap tomorrow but at this rate I need more friends to destash to!!


----------



## Misschief

It's been a rough week here; I ended up with a bout of gastroenteritis and after being sick for about 3 days, I finally feel well enough to make soap. I made two batches of ZNSC, one uncoloured and unscented, the other with charcoal and lavender.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

@Misschief hope you start feeling better soon. I think making ZNSC is like chicken soup for soap makers.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Mobjack Bay said:


> @Misschief hope you start feeling better soon. I think making ZNSC is like chicken soup for soap makers.


For new members:  *ZNSC*

YouTube Video to see how easy it is to make.



 I use the 85% olive oil, 10% coconut oil, 5% castor oil variation for creamy dense lather. Be sure to follow the directions *precisely* to reach trace more quickly than she does in the video, for no slime, quick cure, hardness and longevity.


----------



## Misschief

Mobjack Bay said:


> @Misschief hope you start feeling better soon. I think making ZNSC is like chicken soup for soap makers.


I'm feeling MUCH better... back at work today. And, yup, it certainly is like that.


----------



## LynetteO

On that note  I made a 14oz ZNSC batch today. As many of you already know ZNSC soaps are notorious for not really holding color but seems the addition of the additive,  activated charcoal, makes for a lovely black & white bar. I just made and cut the bars today so time may change the color but I’m hoping they don’t change much.


----------



## KiwiMoose

It's a ZNSC trifecta!


----------



## earlene

Mobjack Bay said:


> For those of you who have used red palm oil, does it fade much?


I have not had red palm oil fade at all, but I suppose the amount used + other ingredients in the same soap might influence that.  But I have not had red palm oil soaps fade.  Perhaps a tiny bit of mellowing of the dark shade.  But then again, I don't think I ever used it as low as 5% like @dibbles did.  I'll have to take a look back at my notes.  It's been quite a while since I used it.  I did not like the odor of red palm and also the red palm oil soap bled color when in use, which I also did not like.


----------



## dibbles

@earlene I think it must be something with my red palm oil. I'm pretty sure @Zing uses it at 5% of oil weight without fading, although I may be misremembering that. I used the low amount to avoid the bleeding issues with higher usage rates.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

dibbles said:


> @earlene I think it must be something with my red palm oil. I'm pretty sure @Zing uses it at 5% of oil weight without fading, although I may be misremembering that. I used the low amount to avoid the bleeding issues with higher usage rates.


I use red palm as a full replacement for 62.5% regular palm in my *Palm Olive Bars*. Lovely color. I've never noticed any bleeding or fading.


----------



## dibbles

No bleeding? At 62%? That's interesting. Yours is the first experience I've seen with that much red palm and no color bleeding/staining.






						What’s with the halo?
					

Well, no halos or indents around my little cubes. Top to bottom, unmolded and cut at 24 hrs, 48 hrs, and




					www.soapmakingforum.com
				








						What soapy thing have you done today?
					

Resolvableowl Here are a few unmolded.  I can't stand using little soaps when I could be holding a bar but my younger brother loves them and thinks they are neat.  I have actually poured cold process in these molds and had them survive though I have broken the brittle plastic molds just by...




					www.soapmakingforum.com
				








						Do you "hate" any oil in particular?
					

I don't use grapeseed oil as I think it causes DOS even at low percentages.  This and it's short shelf life all add up to do not use this.   Sunflower oil is so much better in soap.




					www.soapmakingforum.com
				




Oops - it seems that @TheGecko had no bleeding at 20% 
	

	




						Red Palm Oil Test
					

The RPO I used was Nutiva Red Palm Oil that I purchased from Amazon; USDA Certified Organic, Non-GMO, Cold-Filtered, Unrefined, Fair Trade Ecuadorian.  I used my Regular Recipe (see below) substituting the PO with RPO at 25%, 50%, 75% and 100%.  Sadly I didn't think to make an additional bar...




					www.soapmakingforum.com


----------



## Zing

dibbles said:


> @earlene I think it must be something with my red palm oil. I'm pretty sure @Zing uses it at 5% of oil weight without fading, although I may be misremembering that. I used the low amount to avoid the bleeding issues with higher usage rates.


Good memory!  Yes, 5% is PLENTY for me.  No bleeding, and again, no fading going on over 2 years.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

dibbles said:


> No bleeding? At 62%? That's interesting. Yours is the first experience I've seen with that much red palm and no color bleeding/staining.


Maybe because i soap at 120-135°F; 3% SF; 38% water. 
It's one of the soaps I made regularly for a wholesale customer in Mobile. No complaints.

Also, DH's favorite shampoo bar -- made his silver hair bright, shiny and manageable with no trace of ugly yellow.


----------



## dibbles

Zany_in_CO said:


> Maybe because i soap at 120-135°F; 3% SF; 38% water.


That's definitely hotter and more water than I use, but it kind of doesn't seem like the answer to me. I have no idea.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

dibbles said:


> That's definitely hotter and more water than I use, but it kind of doesn't seem like the answer to me. I have no idea.


Me either!  

ETA: My thinking why I don't get soda ash. Lye needs the hydrogen in the water to fully react. If there isn't enough water in the lye solution, it takes hydrogen from the air which results in soda ash... maybe. I don't always use "full water'. It depends on the recipe.


----------



## dibbles

Zany_in_CO said:


> Me either!
> 
> ETA: My thinking why I don't get soda ash. Lye needs the hydrogen in the water to fully react. If there isn't enough water in the lye solution, it takes hydrogen from the air which results in soda ash... maybe. I don't always use "full water'. It depends on the recipe.


Except I get more ash when I use full water than a discount. It's the reason I changed.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

dibbles said:


> Except I get more ash when I use full water than a discount. It's the reason I changed.


I hear ya. I hear that all the time. I think it depends on the FAs in the recipe and what you want to accomplish.


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

Last night I saw an appeal on Facebook from a teacher at one of the local schools.   She works in one of the poorer schools and is setting up a cabinet for the children to take personal hygiene products home with them if they need them.  One of the products needed was soap.  Not only did I package up a bunch of my own soap, I also gave her all my leftover bars of store bought soap that I'm never going to use.  My son wants some for his friends,  my neighbor's mom bought a dozen bars, and I'm visiting my in- laws tomorrow and they want some too.  I'm about to be out of stock!  Whoo-hoo!  Time to make some soap!


----------



## Jersey Girl

dibbles said:


> Except I get more ash when I use full water than a discount. It's the reason I changed.


Same results here.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Jersey Girl said:


> Same results here.





dibbles said:


> Except I get more ash when I use full water than a discount. It's the reason I changed.


@Jersey Girl @dibbles - Not making any judgment here... just analyzing results. I'm wondering if the difference may be due to "soaping cool" or "room temp oils" vs soaping at _120°F- 135°F ?_


----------



## Jersey Girl

Zany_in_CO said:


> @Jersey Girl @dibbles - Not making any judgment here... just analyzing results. I'm wondering if the difference may be due to "soaping cool" or "room temp oils" vs soaping at _120°F- 135°F ?_


I don’t know.  I soap routinely at 100-110 sometimes a little higher as I use a lot of hard oils


----------



## dibbles

Zany_in_CO said:


> @Jersey Girl @dibbles - Not making any judgment here... just analyzing results. I'm wondering if the difference may be due to "soaping cool" or "room temp oils" vs soaping at _120°F- 135°F ?_


I soap cool, but don't get ash with a 33% lye concentration. It's definitely water amount related for me. It's been so long since I've used either full water or soaped at 120+ I don't clearly remember. I did both of those things early on - trying to eliminate ash was one of the searches that lead me to SMF during that time. I would have soaped at 120-125. I don't remember using much higher temps though.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Jersey Girl said:


> I don’t know.  I soap routinely at 100-110 sometimes a little higher as I use a lot of hard oils





dibbles said:


> I soap cool, but don't get ash with a 33% lye concentration.


I soap 100-110° for *liquid* oils. Lye concentration varies. No ash.
I soap 120-135° for *hard* oils. *38% Water as % of oils*. No ash.
Too soon to draw any conclusions, but it would seem at first glance, that, depending on the oils in the recipe, using higher temps may also prevent ash. 
Like I mentioned above...


----------



## dibbles

@Zany_in_CO  ditto


----------



## therealshari

TashaBird said:


> I bought the fiberglass ones too. (I think you recommended them from webstaurant, I couldn’t remember who it was.) These metal ones will work for bath bombs, but I’ll probably put down some parchment paper.
> I’m not sure how much of these racks I’ll use for soap curing, and how much for bath bomb drying.


I've placed perferated sheet pans on my wish list at webrestaurantstore. I'm thinking that should allow enough air to circulate. If not, I'll order cooling racks for half the pans. At this point, I'm only doing soaps, lip balms and paw wax. 

I'm getting a newly built soap studio next spring, so I will have all the room I need. For the past 5 years, I've been sharing our commercial kitchen with my caramel sauce. We're officially out of room now as everything we touch, we have to move something first.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

@therealshari  Hi! and WELCOME!

Please take a moment to go to the *Introduction Forum* and tell us a little about yourself. You sound like you have a lot of experience! It would be helpful to us to know your level of experience so we don't mistake you for a "know-nothing" Noob (LOL) when you respond to a post. Repeat what you said in your post above and anything else you care to share. That way more members (like me) will get to know you rather than just the ones that hang out in this thread. (All lovely people, of course, just limited.)


----------



## The_Phoenix

Loosely filing under "soapy thing": My bff is flying in today for a visit, so I washed the carpets. I included fragrance oil in the water/cleaner receptacle and it smells soooo nice in my house right now.


----------



## Iluminameluna

LynetteO said:


> I finally ordered some nag champa.


Can I ask how well you like their nag champa, and whether it's a woodsy scent or more patchouli-like?
I've been wanting to make a "hippie" scented bar just for myself. Maybe for my older son who also likes incense sometimes, but I'm a bit leery of ordering a musky scent when I have such a limited budget, and no one who I know that likes them like I do.
TIA for any recommendation! Bring back Peace and Love!


----------



## Iluminameluna

My soapy thing today, yesterday, the day before... I've been trying to get a handle on getting soap done but it's been frustratingly NOT happening. Feels like 3 steps forward, 2 back type of thing. 
My base recipe has had to change no less than 3 times because of oil amounts avaliable, then I got sick, and finally I couldn't find all my molds (I'm at my house overseas but since I only visit once a year now, nothing's quite where I left it).
Finally, turns out I'm not going home next Thurs but next Tues, so I leave my house THIS Sun, not next Tues.

Finally everything's set up. If I can drag myself out of bed early enough THIS morning, I can make 3 batches of holy trinity based soaps with hydrogenated palm: cucumber and rice water (just the starch), oatmeal and honey, and star anise and coffee. A 2nd soap batch, to use up the rest of the hydrogenated palm and coconut oil, will also be oatmeal and honey, and cucumber with rice water.
I'm lucky enough that these are soaps my Nanny requests every year and part of the reason I make the trip. The total weight of the batches will come to just over 15kg.
However, unlike Mexico, this time in flying solo. Please wish me luck!


----------



## Kimimarie84

A woman with a local art studio reached out to me about teaching a soap making class, so we met yesterday to discuss how a class would look. I’m a CP soap maker, but we’re going with a MP class, and she wants me to formulate my own MP base. So I’ve already been scouring the MP forum for info on how to do that from scratch. I did a cost analysis for my expenses, cost per soap making student, etc.. And then I messaged the studio owner with marketing photos she asked me to send of my soaps, and I reached out to someone about designing a logo for my business. 

I’m also going to cut four more loaves of soap today and take marketing photos of them once they’re set up enough to do so. 

So lots of the business side of soap going on, but I’m excited!


----------



## TashaBird

therealshari said:


> I've placed perferated sheet pans on my wish list at webrestaurantstore. I'm thinking that should allow enough air to circulate. If not, I'll order cooling racks for half the pans. At this point, I'm only doing soaps, lip balms and paw wax.
> 
> I'm getting a newly built soap studio next spring, so I will have all the room I need. For the past 5 years, I've been sharing our commercial kitchen with my caramel sauce. We're officially out of room now as everything we touch, we have to move something first.


I prefer the fiberglass to the metal pans because metal can interact with many ingredients.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Kimimarie84 said:


> she wants me to formulate my own MP base.


That sorta defeats the purpose of M&P doesn't it? To my mind, at least...

Reality Check:
The expense of formulating M&P from scratch, as well as the learning curve of trial & error to compete with what's readily available, makes no sense at all. I speak from experience from my early days of soaping,  just taking on the challenge. T'ain't easy!

In addition, your expertise with CP doesn't transfer well to M&P. That's a whole new ball game. Once again, speaking from experience, I made M&P one time. It was fun and I was pleased with the result. BUT! I had the good fortune of having a highly knowledgeable mentor who was able to teach me the basic tricks of the trade that allowed me to succeed.

That being said, I wish you all the best in your new venture!


----------



## AliOop

@Kimimarie84 if you haven't already done so, you might want to take a look at this tutorial for making a vegan, palm-free M&P base. You might also check back with studio owner to find out why she prefers that you make the base. Perhaps you can find a premade base that might satisfy her concerns, whatever they may be. Good luck! I've taught some basic soapmaking classes (HP only) and had a blast - I hope you do, too!


----------



## LynetteO

Iluminameluna said:


> Can I ask how well you like their nag champa, and whether it's a woodsy scent or more patchouli-like?
> I've been wanting to make a "hippie" scented bar just for myself. Maybe for my older son who also likes incense sometimes, but I'm a bit leery of ordering a musky scent when I have such a limited budget, and no one who I know that likes them like I do.
> TIA for any recommendation! Bring back Peace and Love!


I like the scent out of the bottle. It does remind me of the incense my Dad used to burn in the 70’s. However, I haven’t soaped with it yet. I will make a test batch soon & report back!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

AliOop said:


> take a look at this tutorial for making a vegan, palm-free M&P base.


NOTE: Heavy or borocilicate glass pitcher and stainless steel stick blender recommended. Why? The high heat of the process (215°F) will melt plastic.  Don't ask me how I know.


----------



## Kimimarie84

Zany_in_CO said:


> That sorta defeats the purpose of M&P doesn't it? To my mind, at least...
> 
> Reality Check:
> The expense of formulating M&P from scratch, as well as the learning curve of trial & error to compete with what's readily available, makes no sense at all. I speak from experience from my early days of soaping,  just taking on the challenge. T'ain't easy!
> 
> In addition, your expertise with CP doesn't transfer well to M&P. That's a whole new ball game. Once again, speaking from experience, I made M&P one time. It was fun and I was pleased with the result. BUT! I had the good fortune of having a highly knowledgeable mentor who was able to teach me the basic tricks of the trade that allowed me to succeed.
> 
> That being said, I wish you all the best in your new venture!


I met with the owner of the studio yesterday, and she likes my particular soap recipes and looks, and she wants to put my soaps into her retail space within her studio, so she said she’d prefer for me to formulate my own M&P because she seems to think that it will help my CP soaps sell better. However, she, by her own admission, knows nothing about soap.
I’ve never made M&P before, so I’ve been watching videos and looking at recipes, and when I first saw the videos and commented here, I was hopeful. But now that you’re telling me it’s not an easy thing to do, I’m having second thoughts.
I do think it would be easier to buy a good M&P base and have students in the class melt that down. That would make it easier on me. I’m torn. Once I started looking into the cost to myself to buy the extra ingredients, it does seem like a waste to take the extra step just so others can melt it all down again just to add their own color and scent. Seems a waste of talent, resources, time, and money.

The only advantage I can think of is that if it’s successful, I could make sell my own M&P base for others to make my soap recipe at home. 
But I’m not super thrilled with the idea of spending a lot of time and resources on something that might not even work out. That concerns me.



AliOop said:


> @Kimimarie84 if you haven't already done so, you might want to take a look at this tutorial for making a vegan, palm-free M&P base. You might also check back with studio owner to find out why she prefers that you make the base. Perhaps you can find a premade base that might satisfy her concerns, whatever they may be. Good luck! I've taught some basic soapmaking classes (HP only) and had a blast - I hope you do, too!


I think the studio owner wants people to be able to make my recipe of soap themselves, but now that you and  @Zany_in_CO have mentioned the potential pitfalls of making my own M&P base, I think I need to discuss the possibility to saving us both some money and just buying a good ready-made M&P base. Do you know of any good ones with goat milk?

I’m definitely going to reach back out to the studio owner and let her know what y’all have told me. Thank you for the help and advice!

Also, how did the HP class go? Lye with a bunch of beginners in a classroom setting scares me due to potential liability, problems during soaping, etc… Any tips you can offer? Would it be better to do a HP class rather than a M&P? Any reason for why HP versus CP?


----------



## Serene

Finally finished setting up my soaping area YET again.  I have to stop moving.   the only thing left is waiting for oils, butters, and miscellaneous other things needed to get me to create again.


----------



## AliOop

Kimimarie84 said:


> Also, how did the HP class go? Lye with a bunch of beginners in a classroom setting scares me due to potential liability, problems during soaping, etc… Any tips you can offer? Would it be better to do a HP class rather than a M&P? Any reason for why HP versus CP?


The classes were fun! I choose to do unscented, uncolored, 100% CO with 20% SF via HP for several reasons:

1. We only had the room for several hours on a single day. That eliminated CP, which would have required them to transport sloshy, caustic soap batter from the site to their home. Going the HP route meant that the soap was zap-free and fairly firm when molded, making transportation from the site to their home much safer. However, if you have access to the studio on two separate days, CP is doable if you make a recipe that is relatively sure to firm up enough for unmolding by the time they return.

2. 100% CO HP soap traces, cooks, and firms up very quickly, especially in small batches. That mean less time stickblending and cooking. While we waited for it to firm up, we debriefed and reviewed proper soapmaking techniques. Some of them were able to cut the soaps before going home. Others were able to cut within a few hours after getting home.

For safety and ease of conducting the class, I chose to measure and mix all the students' lye solutions ahead of time. Dollar Store plastic cylinder containers with screw-on lids work perfectly for this. I did the same with the CO - I pre-measured it for each student into Dollar store rectangular containers with lids. Those containers then became their soap molds. They were ideal for a small batch that needs to be transported home.

This reduced the concerns for spills significantly because it allowed the students to observe while I measured and mixed my lye solution, and measured out my CO. It streamlined the class process, too, which was important given the limited amount of time that we had to use the site. Yes, that meant that students didn't get hands-on experience with measuring the oils, or measuring and mixing lye solution, but it was a trade-off that worked best in my situation.

As for the blending and heating, be sure to test the studio's electrical capacity to have a lot of stickblenders and crockpots (or microwaves) going at one time without tripping the circuit breakers. This will dictate how many people can attend the class. Of course, to lessen the electrical load, half of the group could mix and cook while the other half watches, and then switch. That actually helps most people retain more information, because they get to both watch and do, but it does make the class twice as long.

Here is the list that I used to remind me what to bring:

*GROUP SOAP-MAKING SUPPLY LIST*​
Recipe printout with cutting and storage instructions for each student to take home
Coconut oil
Lye
Distilled water
Gloves
Eye protection
Scale
Small container or cup for measuring dry lye
Cylindrical plastic containers with lids for measuring distilled water and mixing/storing lye solution.
Buckets or tubs for wash-up water (if no sink is available).
Rags or paper towels
Crockpots
Spatulas
Molds (rectangular or square containers with lids)
Freezer paper for lining molds and covering work surfaces
Scissors for cutting freezer paper
Masking tape for taping freezer paper on work surfaces
Pastry knife for cutting bars
Aprons


----------



## Kimimarie84

AliOop said:


> The classes were fun! I choose to do unscented, uncolored, 100% CO with 20% SF via HP for several reasons:
> 
> 1. We only had the room for several hours on a single day. That eliminated CP, which would have required them to transport sloshy, caustic soap batter from the site to their home. Going the HP route meant that the soap was zap-free and fairly firm when molded, making transportation from the site to their home much safer. However, if you have access to the studio on two separate days, CP is doable if you make a recipe that is relatively sure to firm up enough for unmolding by the time they return.
> 
> 2. 100% CO HP soap traces, cooks, and firms up very quickly, especially in small batches. That mean less time stickblending and cooking. While we waited for it to firm up, we debriefed and reviewed proper soapmaking techniques. Some of them were able to cut the soaps before going home. Others were able to cut within a few hours after getting home.
> 
> For safety and ease of conducting the class, I chose to measure and mix all the students' lye solutions ahead of time. Dollar Store plastic cylinder containers with screw-on lids work perfectly for this. I did the same with the CO - I pre-measured it for each student into Dollar store rectangular containers with lids. Those containers then became their soap molds. They were ideal for a small batch that needs to be transported home.
> 
> This reduced the concerns for spills significantly because it allowed the students to observe while I measured and mixed my lye solution and CO. It streamlined the class process, too, which was important given the limited amount of time that we had to use the site. Yes, that meant that students didn't get hands-on experience with measuring and mixing lye solution, but it was a trade-off that worked best in my situation.
> 
> As for the blending and heating, be sure to test the studio's electrical capacity to have a lot of stickblenders and crockpots (or microwaves) going at one time without tripping the circuit breakers. This will dictate how many people can attend the class. Of course, to lessen the electrical load, half of the group could mix and cook while the other half watches, and then switch. That actually helps most people retain more information, because they get to both watch and do, but it does make the class twice as long.
> 
> Here is the list that I used to remind me what to bring:
> 
> *GROUP SOAP-MAKING SUPPLY LIST*​
> Recipe printout with cutting and storage instructions for each student to take home
> Coconut oil
> Lye
> Distilled water
> Gloves
> Eye protection
> Scale
> Small container or cup for measuring dry lye
> Cylindrical plastic containers with lids for measuring distilled water and mixing/storing lye solution.
> Buckets or tubs for wash-up water (if no sink is available).
> Rags or paper towels
> Crockpots
> Spatulas
> Molds (rectangular or square containers with lids)
> Freezer paper for lining molds and covering work surfaces
> Scissors for cutting freezer paper
> Masking tape for taping freezer paper on work surfaces
> Pastry knife for cutting bars
> Aprons


Thank you so much for this info! This helps me a lot. I really appreciate you taking the time to type it all out. 

I’m going to chat with the studio owner and see how she feels about switching from a M&P class to a HP class.


----------



## CelineEnilec

Now that I have received Brambleberry's new IFRA rates for their Oatmeal Milk and Honey (hereafter OMH) fragrance (if you're interested, the new IFRA 49 rate is 1.95% now), I decided to try 4 small batches of Oatmeal Milk and Honey. Batches 1 and 2 were made yesterday, and 3 and 4 today.
Batches 1 and 2 are my standard recipe but with the lowered IFRA of BB's OMH I wanted to first see if it still smelled great at 1.95% vs the old 3% and also test Nurture Soap's version of OMH.
Batches 3 and 4 are my standard recipe adjusted to allow for 11% of soy wax (I read a lot of @KiwiMoose 's posts and decided to give it a try as my palm-free recipe does tend to not last very long so looking to add a bit of longevity). In the interest of science (as in, my own nose and skin feeling), I kept the FO rates the same for standard and soy.
Batch 1: standard recipe with Brambleberry OMH at 1.95%.
Batch 2: standard recipe with Nurture Soap's OMH at 3%.
Batch 3: standard recipe with soy, Brambleberry OMH at 1.95%.
Batch 4: standard recipe with soy, Nurture Soap's OMH at 3%.

More to come in 4 to 6 weeks!


----------



## JoyfulSudz

@CelineEnilec I'd also love to hear your comparison of those two fragrances.  Which smell do you prefer?


----------



## Zing

I'll re-cap a soapy conversation I had over Zoom with good friends.  These are 2 friends that like to NOT unwrap their soaps until they use them in order to build suspense.  

Marita commented on one of my landscape soaps with a moon (I love my moons!). She said, it initally was a crescent moon and as she used it, it turned into a full moon.  I told her, LOL, it was total skill, yeah, that's it, total skill.  She must have gotten an end piece where the mini-cylinder didn't quite line up with the loaf mold. 

And then Tim demanded what exfoliants I put in "my" black soap because it was rubbing his a-- off.  I knew I didn't give him black soap and demanded to see proof on camera.  When he showed me, I said that was _not _my work.  Falsely accused!  Then he wondered out loud if it was from his friend soap maker Jack.  And then he said, wait, it could be from his friend and soap maker Jill!  I told him, um, dude, it sounds like several people are sending you a message.... 

Anyhoo, it was a super fun conversation filled with laughter after an incredily stressful week -- is it Friday yet?!


----------



## janesathome

I had a lesson in humble pie soapmaking on Monday evening. I decided to make a briny loaf (“loaf” was mistake #1) so added 2 Tbsp sea salt in with my water for the lye sol’n. I made my soap, got it into my loaf mold and into the oven to CPOP. Yesterday morning, in a rush I turned ON the oven (mistake #2) to bake some last minute scones to take to friends. 10 minutes later, realized SOAP IN OVEN!! Got it out  and left for the day. Came home and unmolded my soap, cut it 20 hours after making it (still counting? Mistake #3!) and it crumbled as I cut it. Sigh. I totally forgot to review what I know is somewhere in my brain box - high amounts  of salt make for a hard soap that needs to be watched, and cut early. Or, it should have been poured into individual molds.  And it sure didn’t need the extra oven heat!

I did get two small individual molds poured for samples; they popped out of their molds and look lovely. maybe they will turn out to be good enough to give away 

I suppose I can cut myself some slack ‘cause I’m a relative newbie. I guess I am between the “Conscious Incompetence” and “Conscious Competence” learning stages - that period when I know the foundations of soapmaking and might relax just a leeetle bit too much as I am prepping and working. In soapmaking it’s likely best NOT to aspire to reaching the “Unconscious Competence” stage - too much can go wrong with inattention!

anyway - it is always good learning, and I’m glad it was a small batch! I’m going to take a  break for a bit. It’s just too darn hot to make soap right now!


----------



## AliOop

@janesathome this is one reason I use a heating pad and an overturned insulated box for my "oven" - and not my kitchen oven.  Besides the transfer of the FO to oven, which scent then transfers to subsequent items baked therein , I am that person who would bake my soap. Every time. Good to know our limitations.


----------



## Vicki C

Jersey Girl said:


> Same results here.


Me three.


----------



## janesathome

AliOop said:


> @janesathome this is one reason I use a heating pad and an overturned insulated box for my "oven" - and not my kitchen oven.  Besides the transfer of the FO to oven, which scent then transfers to subsequent items baked therein , I am that person who would bake my soap. Every time. Good to know our limitations.


I’m usually pretty good at managing just one use for my oven! But the other morning was a bit frantic and I just forgot! So maybe I’d better place myself in your “that person” category, and buy a heating pad! Lord knows I have bought everything else that might be somehow related to soapmaking, in the last 5 months!! Why not a heating pad? And an insulated box … and another cupboard to store all the “soap stuff”…


----------



## AliOop

I miraculously found an ancient but still functional heating pad in the depths of our bathroom cabinets. And I repurposed both an insulated cardboard shipping box, and a styrofoam cooler that were both used to ship stuff to us.  Cheap styrofoam cooler thingys can be had from Wally World, the Dollar Store, etc... or just use an overturned Amazon box with a towel over it.


----------



## janesathome

AliOop said:


> I miraculously found an ancient but still functional heating pad in the depths of our bathroom cabinets. And I repurposed both an insulated cardboard shipping box, and a styrofoam cooler that were both used to ship stuff to us.  Cheap styrofoam cooler thingys can be had from Wally World, the Dollar Store, etc... or just use an overturned Amazon box with a towel over it.


@AliOop I “might” have a few Amazon boxes laying around waiting for the moment when I follow through on decluttering intentions! And my old hot water bottle should work in place of a  heating pad. 
I’m anti styrofoam but I have a few coolers that should do the trick if I ever run out of boxes . 
Thanks for the tips!


----------



## AliOop

janesathome said:


> @AliOop I “might” have a few Amazon boxes laying around waiting for the moment when I follow through on decluttering intentions! And my old hot water bottle should work in place of a  heating pad.
> I’m anti styrofoam but I have a few coolers that should do the trick if I ever run out of boxes .
> Thanks for the tips!


We are never at a loss for boxes here, either.  And when it's not being used as a soap insulator, your chosen box can be used to hold the heating pad and other soapy stuff. Or break it down so it folds flat and takes up less room. Just ask, I have a few soapy thing storage tricks up my sleeve...


----------



## janesathome

AliOop said:


> We are never at a loss for boxes here, either.  And when it's not being used as a soap insulator, your chosen box can be used to hold the heating pad and other soapy stuff. Or break it down so it folds flat and takes up less room. Just ask, I have a few soapy thing storage tricks up my sleeve...


OK, here’s my biggest question for today - how to SPEND LESS MONEY on soaping/ soaping related items?? I took this up in Feb this year, thinking it would be a fun thing to try while my husband and I were isolating for a few months prior to his surgery. Who knew it would be so much fun? Who knew there would be so many interesting ingredients, tools, accessories??? I’ve had some goodwill scores but seriously - this hobby can get expensive in a hurry if you want to try a whole bunch of recipes and techniques and scents and molds and and and. How does a person just say NO!! ??


----------



## Zany_in_CO

@janesathome  this thread might help...

*What Advice Would You Give Your Beginning Soaping Self?*


----------



## Zing

janesathome said:


> OK, here’s my biggest question for today - how to SPEND LESS MONEY on soaping/ soaping related items?? I took this up in Feb this year, thinking it would be a fun thing to try while my husband and I were isolating for a few months prior to his surgery. Who knew it would be so much fun? Who knew there would be so many interesting ingredients, tools, accessories??? I’ve had some goodwill scores but seriously - this hobby can get expensive in a hurry if you want to try a whole bunch of recipes and techniques and scents and molds and and and. How does a person just say NO!! ??


I normally do not speak for others, but in this case I believe I can safely say...."We've been there before."  Truly, dollar stores and thrift shops are your friends.  After a few years of soaping and lotioning, I now know my preferences and priorities and will periodicially do a de-stash.  And I have greatly benefited from other Forum Friends' de-stashing and usually just for the cost of mileage or postage -- like gardeners, soapers are generous folks.  Good luck with that whole self-control thang.....  Oh, and don't shop online under the influence.  So I've been told.. By a friend, yeah, that's it, a friend.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

@janesathome “Miss en place” and a printed recipe are absolute requirements in my soap making routine.  I’m usually good unless someone wants to have a conversation with me when I’m in the middle of a batch.  My approach to keeping costs down was to mostly make small batches (450 g of oil) for almost two years, which was after I made more than a few batches early on that I didn’t love.

My soapy thing for the day was to give my new slab mold a trial run.  I’m happy!


----------



## Serene

janesathome said:


> OK, here’s my biggest question for today - how to SPEND LESS MONEY on soaping/ soaping related items?? I took this up in Feb this year, thinking it would be a fun thing to try while my husband and I were isolating for a few months prior to his surgery. Who knew it would be so much fun? Who knew there would be so many interesting ingredients, tools, accessories??? I’ve had some goodwill scores but seriously - this hobby can get expensive in a hurry if you want to try a whole bunch of recipes and techniques and scents and molds and and and. How does a person just say NO!! ??


I would suggest not hanging out with @dibbles .   If you want to know what I mean check out this thread....  20% off of Everything WSP


----------



## dibbles

Serene said:


> I would suggest not hanging out with @dibbles .   If you want to know what I mean check out this thread....  20% off of Everything WSP


I think I'm hurt - all the enabling encouraging is done with love and the best intentions 



janesathome said:


> How does a person just say NO!! ??


A person runs out of room?

My soapy thing today - washed soapy dishes and make a batch with the much talked about of late Volcano. It soaped beautifully and smells great. I did get interrupted in the middle of weighing oils though. And when my sunflower oil glugged in too fast out of my jug and then I wasn't sure if I tared my scale...ugh. It just goes to show how good of an idea it is to know your container weights. I usually only need to know container weights for splitting batter, but today it saved my batch. I think.


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

^^apparently not.  I'm out of room and STILL bought more fragrance oils.   And molds.  

My soapy thing for today was slicing and unmolding a beautiful loaf of soap.  Part with coffee grounds and part without.   Scented with Blue Mist by WSP.  Mmm.  Will post pics tomorrow


----------



## AliOop

janesathome said:


> OK, here’s my biggest question for today - how to SPEND LESS MONEY on soaping/ soaping related items??


What is this "*spend less money*" of which you speak? I understand the separate words, but not together in that particular order. 

Remember, I was only offering to help with how to hide er  hoard, umm, I mean, STORE your stuff more efficiently.



Zing said:


> I normally do not speak for others, but in this case I believe I can safely say...."We've been there before."


Been? as in, past tense?


----------



## Ladka

I sold ten pieces of soap today to the farmer where I can occasionaly get sheep tallow. I was very much surprised to hear he wanted ten pieces when I was talking to his wife I was coming on a visit. He then explained all industrially made soap makes his skin itch, also leaving a very unpleasant feeling on the skin after washing. And mine feels very fine. You can believe me this was music to my ears! I mostly sell them tallow+lard soap, with some castor oil or very little coconut oil sometimes. And they were both very interested in the process and chemistry and the change the oils undergo during saponification. 
Their farm is at 800+ metres above sea level so the trip was a very pleasant one climate-wise. When I returned home to below 300 m we had 31 deg Celsius.
It was a beautiful soapy day!
P.S. Now I can afford to order business cards I've been planning for some months.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

@Ladka That's a wonderful story! Thanks for sharing!! Keep up the good work!


----------



## AliOop

@Ladka congrats on such a sweet affirmation of your soap-making skills.

Today my husband went to lunch with our car mechanic, who, of course, is a frequent recipient of my Mechanic Soap (based on @earlene's Blacksmith Soap). When he came by to pick up my husband, I asked if he needed any more soap. He said no, he still has some left. And then he grinned and said, "Because I don't share it with ANYONE. It's ALL MINE."


----------



## AliOop

Last night I made rice for dinner (just water and rice, nothing else). After leaving the rice pot soaking off to the side, by this morning, all the sticky rice grains were nice and swollen, and easy to strain out of the soaking liquid. After a quick SB-blitz with some distilled water, I strained off the solids, leaving me with nice white rice milk.

My rice milk is now waiting in the fridge for me to make some of @Dawni's Triple Rice Soap. I've only made it unscented before. This batch will be scented and set aside to cure for an upcoming market. Haven't decided on the FO yet...


----------



## Misschief

AliOop said:


> Last night I made rice for dinner (just water and rice, nothing else). After leaving the rice pot soaking off to the side, by this morning, all the sticky rice grains were nice and swollen, and easy to strain out of the soaking liquid. After a quick SB-blitz with some distilled water, I strained off the solids, leaving me with nice white rice milk.
> 
> My rice milk is now waiting in the fridge for me to make some of @Dawni's Triple Rice Soap. I've only made it unscented before. This batch will be scented and set aside to cure for an upcoming market. Haven't decided on the FO yet...


I scented mine (lightly) with Jasmine, only because I'd used Jasmine rice so it just made sense.


----------



## janesathome

Serene said:


> I would suggest not hanging out with @dibbles .   If you want to know what I mean check out this thread....  20% off of Everything WSP


Haha yes I “think” I saw that post


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Is the calculator down or is it just me?


----------



## Misschief

Mobjack Bay said:


> Is the calculator down or is it just me?


500: Internal Server Error


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I resorted to SoapCalc.


----------



## AliOop

Mobjack Bay said:


> Is the calculator down or is it just me?





Misschief said:


> 500: Internal Server Error





Mobjack Bay said:


> I resorted to SoapCalc.



QUELLE HORREUR!


----------



## Kansamuse

I have had issues with it for a time.


----------



## AliOop

It is working for me at the moment.


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

I just poured a batch of eucalyptus mint  (from nurture soap- thank you for the recommendations)  I used the last bit of coconut oil and almost all of the Savage garden mica.  Gotta go shopping...


----------



## Ladka

Together with my second daughter we've been building a new house to live in (her family with five boys+daughter+son-in-law+I). It is a wooden prefabricated type constuction and the frame was erected in three days. I witnessed the very first steps and then the completion which in my country is marked by placing a small fir tree on the highest point of the house.
I was so happy everything went smoothly and fast and  wanted to show my joy to the director of the building company so I gave him a piece of soap.
This morning I asked him how he likes my soap. He said he did use it once or twice but then decided to not use but rather keep it as a dear memory of building our house.
Never had the slightest suspicion anyone would like to do it with my soap


----------



## CelineEnilec

JoyfulSudz said:


> @CelineEnilec I'd also love to hear your comparison of those two fragrances.  Which smell do you prefer?


Out of the bottle, I prefer BB's as an Oatmeal Milk and Honey Fragrance. I do love NS's but to me it smells more like homemade frangipane (custard + almond cream), which is one of my all time favourite small in the world but not what I'm after here. 
I gave the soaps a sniff yesterday and the BB batches kind of smell like nothing, although I've had experience with one of my earlier batches where I couldn't smell anything for a while and then it bloomed. Now the question is whether the smell is absent because of the reduced rate at 1.95% vs the old 3% or if it will bloom later. We shall see. 
For the NS batches, at the moment it's a "it smells nice but nothing exceptional" result. 
I'm reserving judgement until the end of cure and the first highly scientific test of using them one after the other and deciding if I like it or not


----------



## JoyfulSudz

CelineEnilec said:


> Out of the bottle, I prefer BB's as an Oatmeal Milk and Honey Fragrance. I do love NS's but to me it smells more like homemade frangipane (custard + almond cream), which is one of my all time favourite small in the world but not what I'm after here.
> I gave the soaps a sniff yesterday and the BB batches kind of smell like nothing, although I've had experience with one of my earlier batches where I couldn't smell anything for a while and then it bloomed. Now the question is whether the smell is absent because of the reduced rate at 1.95% vs the old 3% or if it will bloom later. We shall see.
> For the NS batches, at the moment it's a "it smells nice but nothing exceptional" result.
> I'm reserving judgement until the end of cure and the first highly scientific test of using them one after the other and deciding if I like it or not


Thanks for this detailed assessment.  My preference has been for BB's OMH, but it's been so long since I used the one from NS I've forgotten just how it smelled.  Looking forward to hearing more from you soon!


----------



## Zing

I just placed an order with Bramble Berry because of their $20 savings on shipping.  I'm kicking myself that I missed their essential oil sale last month. 

Sis is visiting and brought me sunflower oil!  The only sunflower oil I can find here is organic and cost prohibitive.  Sis wants more lip balms!

And I'm plumb out of lye.  For weeks our tub and sink have been slow to drain and I've poured a ton of lye down the drain, a great sacrifice from my basement soap shop.  However, yesterday all the DIY methods failed.  With 4 house guests coming this weekend and only 1 bathroom we were a bit panicked.  Luckily a plumber saved the day.


----------



## earlene

Hooray for day-saving plumbers! 
And for Sisters who come bearing gifts.  Enjoy your family visit, @Zing.

Last night I made soap.  It's the first night this week that I've actually felt like I could stay awake long enough to complete the task, which is to be another example of making soap with two (in this case more than two) swirls in the same soap for the August Challenge.  I actually forgot to get a couple of the photos I wanted in the process because it's just a pain in the neck to wash off my soapy messy gloved hands in order to hold the phone to take a photo and then continue with the swirl and do it again.  It really does mess with the flow of the process.  But I did get some between process photos, and need to upload them today.

Tonight is our last night here in North Carolina.  We will be spending three days in Tennessee with a side trip to Hendersonville to take a look at an Adjustable Muli-bar Soap Cutter that I mentioned here.  I just have to see it in person, hence the side trip.

Just a hint at what went on last night or early this morning (before I went to sleep):




Actually I did more with the soap after my night's sleep.  I decided to speed up the process by heating it up in the oven because nestled in towels in a dresser drawer it had not got quite warm enough.  So I pre-heated the oven and popped it in there for 10 minutes, turned off the oven & after an hour popped it back into the nestled towels in the dresser drawer.  Don't want to forget it in the oven while cooking today, so dresser drawer will have to do for the final phase of CPOP.


----------



## Ladka

What soapy thing have I done today? NONE! Grrr ... because I forgot I was running low of my NaOH after my last soaping session in the end of May. Early in July a heat wave struck and I haven't been able to do much all these hot days so I only keep to the basic necessity. 
And I've just obtained some sheep tallow and rendered it additionally (it had been already rendered by the farm lady) and wanted to test how thoroughly it is cleaned and whether it is odourless


----------



## earlene

Ladka said:


> What soapy thing have I done today? NONE! Grrr ... because I forgot I was running low of my NaOH after my last soaping session in the end of May. Early in July a heat wave struck and I haven't been able to do much all these hot days so I only keep to the basic necessity.
> And I've just obtained some sheep tallow and rendered it additionally (it had been already rendered by the farm lady) and wanted to test how thoroughly it is cleaned and whether it is odourless


That's 2 so far who are out of NaOH! Well, me too, at least until I get back home again in a week or so.  Looks like I need to find an ACE Hardware or a Tractor Supply Company store to purchase more if I want to make soap while still on this trip.  I have the oil, just used up the last of my Master Batch Lye last night.

I just responded to an email from the wife of the Adjustable Multi-Bar soap cutter to confirm I am still showing up on Monday to take a look at the cutter so she can be there to demonstrate and answer any questions, etc.  I may end up having to buy it after all this wonderful personalized service!  Anyway, back to our travel plans.  Itinerary to include a stop for NaOH to be scheduled.


----------



## AliOop

My soapy thing today was receiving an email from the events coordinator at the three craft fairs for which I signed up as a vendor. She just accepted an offer for her dream job, and is closing her events business. That means she has canceled all scheduled events, and will be refunding all of our application fees.

I had just been reminding myself that the deadline was drawing near for me to make a lot of soap to have sufficient stock for the first event in late September, and to begin ordering some holiday scents for the Nov and December events. I was also really struggling with how I wanted to package and label everything.

Now I'm really glad I procrastinated! The only investments I've made so far were two black fitted table covers from Amazon, and some shrink-wrap soap bands from SKS that I'd added at the last minute to my packaging order (which consisted of lotion bottles for an upcoming ladies' retreat for which I'm making lotions and scrubs to go in the gift bags). My husband also hadn't started on making the collapsible riser shelves, either.

I'm going to look around a bit and see if any other events catch my eye. If not, I'm ok with that. The realities of all the packaging and work to get to and from the shows (especially if our heat wave continues!) was beginning to weigh on me and drain the fun out of making soap. I need to pay attention to that feeling and perhaps reconsider whether I really want to try it, or not.


----------



## Ladka

If I can't make soap without NaOH I can prepare a recipe, and so I did. I now have a recipe with sheep tallow + HO sunflower oil + coconut oil + castor oil ready. A part of a soaping session completed.


----------



## Misschief

I did nothing even remotely soapy today. This morning, my husband asked if I felt like getting out for a while. So, we did. The intention was to go for a swim after stopping for some lunch but all the beaches were crazy busy so we ended up going for a nice drive after a tasty lunch.


----------



## Vicki C

After a marathon of markets Thursday, Friday, Saturday, Sunday, I made a ton of soap today - black rasp & vanilla, mango papaya, vanilla coconut, and watermelon. People have been loving the fruity soaps at farmers markets. For the vanilla coconut I reserved a quarter of the batter and added ZCS to the rest - did a hanger swirl - hoping for a brown swirl in white. We’ll see.


----------



## The_Phoenix

My sister is visiting for the first time since COVID. We made soap together! I thought teaching someone how to make soap would be fun. It wasn't. It was stressful!


----------



## dibbles

The_Phoenix said:


> My sister is visiting for the first time since COVID. We made soap together! I thought teaching someone how to make soap would be fun. It wasn't. It was stressful!


I've taught 4 people to make soap. They were all just curious, not really wanting to do it regularly. By the last time it was really fun, but I better knew what to expect. When you have been making soap for awhile, you have your own rhythm/flow to the process. You tend to forget how slow you were in the beginning.


----------



## The_Phoenix

dibbles said:


> I've taught 4 people to make soap. They were all just curious, not really wanting to do it regularly. By the last time it was really fun, but I better knew what to expect. When you have been making soap for awhile, you have your own rhythm/flow to the process. You tend to forget how slow you were in the beginning.


I tend to be a bit controlling about some things. It's why no one ever wants to cook with me...which I truly prefer. I'm not proud to admit that but I 'yam what I 'yam. Ya know? I tried really hard to let go and not over-manage the activity. It was a good exercise in emotional regulation (for me). And focusing/staying on task (for her).


----------



## dibbles

The_Phoenix said:


> I tend to be a bit controlling about some things. It's why no one ever wants to cook with me...which I truly prefer. I'm not proud to admit that but I 'yam what I 'yam. Ya know? I tried really hard to let go and not over-manage the activity. It was a good exercise in emotional regulation (for me). And focusing/staying on task (for her).


We won't talk about teaching kids to drive


----------



## The_Phoenix

dibbles said:


> We won't talk about teaching kids to drive


 

I did really well teaching my daughter to drive. And by that I mean I white-knuckled it but kept my mouth tightly shut.

Today is my two-year Soap Making Forum Anniversary!


----------



## VikingChick

I unmolded a couple of soaps that I made over the weekend (well, ok, I unmolded them a couple of days ago). The orange ones are for my husband - the only soap he’s interested in using is the stuff I make with orange and patchouli EOs (any Auburn fans in here? ). I split the batch because I wanted to try some new EOs, litsea cubea and distilled lime. i also tried a new mold for the lemon-lime ones, that my kids got me for my birthday. And just because I could, I played with glitter on a few of them.


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

We are an Auburn family (mostly).  My husband is an AU fan, and so are my kids.  I'm an LSU fan, but Auburn is my 2nd favorite team...

My soapy thing for today is realizing I'm perilously low on soap.  I was already low when my my mom asked for 8 bars for her quilt club meeting,  and they needed some more bars as they were out at their house. Dropping oldest son off at college Friday,  and the replenishing will begin.  Good thing I stocked up at the WSP sale...


----------



## LisaBoBisa

AliOop said:


> Last night I made rice for dinner (just water and rice, nothing else). After leaving the rice pot soaking off to the side, by this morning, all the sticky rice grains were nice and swollen, and easy to strain out of the soaking liquid. After a quick SB-blitz with some distilled water, I strained off the solids, leaving me with nice white rice milk.
> 
> My rice milk is now waiting in the fridge for me to make some of @Dawni's Triple Rice Soap. I've only made it unscented before. This batch will be scented and set aside to cure for an upcoming market. Haven't decided on the FO yet...


Just blended black rice into rice milk; I'm curious to see how the color changes in soap! I'll have to look for  @Dawni 's triple rice recipe (took this photo before straining). It's burgundy like my cabinets.


----------



## Iluminameluna

Yesterday, in the early morning hours I bought a train tix to San Antonio, TX. I leave Wisconsin on the 2nd of Sept. So now I'm sort of frantically packing for what I'm taking with me, what I'm leaving for picking up later, but most importantly, doing prep for a big soaping extravaganza to use up as much of my materials as possible.  Three are jars infusing in pots, purees freezing, and scales, molds, and *ahem* unwashed utensils waiting in line to get ready for prepping emulsions. 
So much soap, so little time! What's a girl to do!


----------



## VikingChick

Ugeauxgirl said:


> We are an Auburn family (mostly).  My husband is an AU fan, and so are my kids.  I'm an LSU fan, but Auburn is my 2nd favorite team....


My husband graduated from Auburn, so I’m all in, even as painful as they like to make football season.  

@Iluminameluna I moved away from San Antonio almost a year ago. I still miss it! Enjoy being there, and enjoy your soapapalooza!


----------



## Ladka

This morning I received the parcel from a soapmaking supplier: some moulds, pH test strips and a small bottle of FO. 
The parcel did feel strangely light ... The primary reason for my order was I'd run out of NaOH. I also did not like the packaging of my former supplier so I made some investigation on the internet: package types, size, prices, I also looked for a safety data sheet for two suppliers, shipping conditions etc. Then ordered and waited happily for two days ...
Now the parcel was in fact light because I had not ordered the NaOH. So preoccupied with everything else that I forgot to order NaOH grrrr!!!
I immediately placed another order, starting with the NaOH this time. Of course I just had to add a few more bits and pieces.
The waiting time will be longer this time, Monday 15 August, the feast of the Assumption is a bank  holiday in Slovenia.


----------



## Vicki C

The_Phoenix said:


> My sister is visiting for the first time since COVID. We made soap together! I thought teaching someone how to make soap would be fun. It wasn't. It was stressful!


I taught three of my oldest friends (from summer camp) how to make soap and found myself scolding “GIRLS! This is VERY DANGEROUS!“ Yes. Stressful.


----------



## AliOop

Vicki C said:


> I taught three of my oldest friends (from summer camp) how to make soap and found myself scolding “GIRLS! This is VERY DANGEROUS!“ Yes. Stressful.


I have to agree with that! The first class that I did, one mom asked to bring her 12yo daughter and the daughter's best friend. She assured me they were "very responsible - not silly like most 12yo girls." I reluctantly agreed that the mom could work together with them to share a crock. I emphasized that she needed to supervise them carefully as I would be busy working with the entire class. "No problem!" she assured me.

HAH!  I had everything measured out, included the oil, and the pre-mixed lye solution. I went into great detail about the need to pour carefully, and stir carefully, to avoid splashes. I can still see the two girls with their faces right in the crockpot, gleefully dumping in the lye solution in one big splash. Immediately I was by their sides and explaining again that they needed to move slowly, no splashing, because it was dangerous. I reminded their mom to watch and make sure they were following instructions. She agreed.

As soon as I stepped away, the girls took turns with the spatula and stickblender, whirring them around the crock recklessly, raising them up in the air to shake off the batter into the bowl, and generally doing everything dangerous you can think of that. At that point, I made them give the spatula and stickblender to the mom, and told them they could only watch from then on. They became very sulky, muttering to each other behind their hands the rest of the time. However, the ladies on either side and across from them had palpable relief on their faces. 

After that, NO MORE TEENAGERS IN SOAP CLASSES.


----------



## earlene

dibbles said:


> We won't talk about teaching kids to drive


I was okay with teaching my eldest son to drive, but turned over driving lessons for my granddaughter to my husband.  

What I could not handle was teaching my sons how to ride a bike.  That was something I gave to my brothers.  It was just too hard for me to watch.


VikingChick said:


> My husband graduated from Auburn, so I’m all in, even as painful as they like to make football season.
> 
> @Iluminameluna I moved away from San Antonio almost a year ago. I still miss it! Enjoy being there, and enjoy your soapapalooza!


Loved San Antonio!  If I were to make a permanent move to Texas, I'd want it to be in San Antonio.  It's my favorite Texas city, although I do also really like The Woodlands.  And my favorite doctor is in San Antonio and I go back periodically for check-ups.  Plus Kitty Baby adopted me while living in San Antonio, and because she's a Texas cat, I like taking her back to visit her old stomping grounds.


AliOop said:


> After that, NO MORE TEENAGERS IN SOAP CLASSES.


OMG, how scary!  I am surprised you even agreed in the first place, but what was wrong with that mom not taking charge?  I guess she didn't really understand the power of lye or she would not have let them do that.  Seriously, it's like they need some kind of scare tactics like the movies they showed us in Driver's Ed when I was in High School.  I know they don't do that anymore because they don't do Driver's Ed in High School anymore here in the U.S. (with the exception of perhaps only one school district in California), but if you're old enough, you know what I mean.


~ ~ ~ ~ ~

My soapy thing today:  Cutting soap.  Probably not all of it, but at least some bars so far & I do plan to cut a slap into logs.  Once I have logs, I'll decide if cutting into bars today is the way to go or if to wait.


----------



## AliOop

@earlene it was a lesson learned, for sure. I have one friend who has made soap with me. She wants to come over again to have another lesson, but this time with her 13yo daughter, who she believes is "very mature."  Friends around her have tried to gently tell her that her daughter is very disrespectful, thinks she is already an equal with adults, and quite bull-headed. Suffice it to say, there is no way that this child will be making soap with me, unless it is melt & pour. I have learned my lesson and still feel grateful that no one was hurt that first time!


----------



## Iluminameluna

@earlene if it wasn't that I was leaving behind my younger son and my grands, I'd be overjoyed about going back to San Antonio! I have really come to love the place. It's more about the climate for me than anything because I don't really get out much no matter where I live. And I have grands waiting for me there as well.
Still, there's something to be said about having a lot more to choose from when it comes to cooking up recipes for soap OR food, both of which are passions of mine.
Speaking of which, I need to mention that my soapy thing today has been a quest for a recipe that's high in both lard and coconut but not drying, and that includes olive oil and cocoa butter. In CP. And I'd like to add citric acid to it but it's not a requirement. I've been querying the forum for a few hours now and reading but I'm not getting very far. Anyone have suggestions? 
I have time, though my son's kitchen looks like a tornado's hit because I've unpacked ALL my soaping gear...


----------



## Trish3

I made a birthday cake soap and experimented with frosting it


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

I'm cleaning up my soap curing room (aka guest bedroom) as oldest son commandeered it this summer.  He's at college now, so i have my space back.  I'm also pulling out  fragrance oils I plan to use this week since I plan on making several batches.


----------



## ed.balaun

Ugeauxgirl said:


> I'm cleaning up my soap curing room (aka guest bedroom) as oldest son commandeered it this summer.  He's at college now, so i have my space back.  I'm also pulling out  fragrance oils I plan to use this week since I plan on making several batches.


Ah, your guest room is used the same as I use mine! My brother is coming to visit on Labor Day weekend and every time I walk in, I wonder where I’m going to put my soap and candle goods. 

From an Ohio State Buckeyes fan to an LSU fan, we can agree what a great quarterback and guy Joe Burrow is.


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

ed.balaun said:


> Ah, your guest room is used the same as I use mine! My brother is coming to visit on Labor Day weekend and every time I walk in, I wonder where I’m going to put my soap and candle goods.
> 
> From an Ohio State Buckeyes fan to an LSU fan, we can agree what a great quarterback and guy Joe Burrow is.


My mom said I have the best smelling guest bedroom she's ever stayed in. 

Yes Joe Burrow is an outstanding QB and a class act.  I'm sure I'll be missing him in a month or so...


----------



## AliOop

My soapy thing today was delivering pine tar soap that a friend ordered, and some of my regular soap that another friend ordered. Friends give me the knowing smile when they see me walking into church with bags in hand, like “I know what’s in that bag.”


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I had a busy soap making weekend because I wanted to work on a challenge soap and also because I’m determined to get winter soaps done in time for a good cure and the early shoppers.  I have one friend who ordered four dozen beer soaps for her beer club and also four dozen bars of my Galaxy soap to give out at work,  I made the beer soap, but there’s some serious planning to do before I tackle multiple sessions of making and cleaning up after a ten color galaxy soap.  When I checked back to see what photos I have of the process, I found this one of the mess I had after filling a 6” square slab mold 



and here’s the smallest container of layered batter ever, in a condiment cup!


----------



## Kiti Williams

What soapy thing have I been doing?  Not much, but will have a space to sell at a local flea market as soon as I get my inventory inventoried.  My life right now is to get healthy again.  I was diagnosed with stage 2 Uterine cancer.  My surgery date was 4 Aug and I  am slowly getting my feet back under me. Post op is the 24th of Aug, that is when we find out what is next.  I am enjoying all the posts and photos of soap.


----------



## LynetteO

Today is my last day of summer break and I wasn’t able to go kayaking so I made two small batches of soap. Everything went smooth from start to finish, but…  as I was writing down my notes I realized I’d forgotten to weigh out much less use the Pumice for the bergamot lime scrubby soap.


----------



## AliOop

Kiti Williams said:


> What soapy thing have I been doing?  Not much, but will have a space to sell at a local flea market as soon as I get my inventory inventoried.  My life right now is to get healthy again.  I was diagnosed with stage 2 Uterine cancer.  My surgery date was 4 Aug and I  am slowly getting my feet back under me. Post op is the 24th of Aug, that is when we find out what is next.  I am enjoying all the posts and photos of soap.


Best wishes and prayers to you, @Kiti Williams for a speedy and complete recovery. Thank goodness for an early diagnosis; my understanding is that most uterine cancers aren't caught until much later when the prognosis is more challenging.


----------



## LynetteO

LynetteO said:


> Today is my last day of summer break… so I made two small batches of soap… but…  as I was writing down my notes I realized I’d forgotten to weigh out much less use the Pumice for the bergamot lime scrubby soap.


At the ratification meeting for the next 3 year contract, that was just approved, I learned that secretarial start date is two days later than previous contracts. That means I can re-do that soap tomorrow.


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

As part of my restocking effort, yesterday I made pumpkin and leaf soap.  I carved the pumpkin stems from an old piece of green soap and wedged it into the molds.  Not sure how that will work.   I also made pine tar soap cause my dad loves it.  More soap today!


----------



## Zing

Actually it was a soapy yesterday.  I received the largest and heaviest box from Bramble Berry and re-stocked my shelves.  My inventory guy _finally _came thru so his job is safe.  For now.  Also shopped brick & mortar for lye.  And I made 2 dozen lip balms.  Sis has been begging for more and actually bought me the sunflower oil that I couldn't find locally.


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

I made a batch of Oatmeal and honey- with oatmilk of course. Some with ground oatmeal and some without. Tried decorating the top with bubble wrap- will let you know how that turns out.  Also made a black and white swirl batch with Somali Soul fragrance.   I like it but it's not what I was expecting.   I mixed up far too much black so I ended up with a solid black bar and some river stones.  Not sure how those will look.


----------



## Ladka

My parcel arrived this morning so now I have NaOH and can make some soap. And the packaging is what I expect it to be.


----------



## Shirley-D

I went bonkers and spent my social security check on soapy stuff. Ha Ha Ha Ha...crazy laugh!

I bought this: Soap Router Edger Beveler Tool Fast and Easy 5" | mysite

And this: Pull Through Soap Kit Technique side mounting discs | mysite

And this: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0B3DK76CS?ref=ppx_yo2ov_dt_b_product_details&th=1

And this but I don't recommend it: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ESHDGOI?psc=1&ref=ppx_yo2ov_dt_b_product_details

And this (but then I found one like it at Goodwill so now I have two): https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0000VZJCI?psc=1&ref=ppx_yo2ov_dt_b_product_details

And these to prevent fingerprints on my soaps when I use the router: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07DLF8K51?ref=ppx_yo2ov_dt_b_product_details&th=1

And these, why not! https://www.amazon.com/dp/B077CQGP73?psc=1&ref=ppx_yo2ov_dt_b_product_details

And that's not counting my fragrances!

Gonna have fun with all these 
Hubby wonders when all this soapy stuff is going to end.


----------



## LynetteO

I remade the mini batch of scrubby bars & didn’t leave anything out.  Used a combo FO + lime EO. 1st batch scented with typical 3% but it was light at cut. Since this is a special request (pumice bar & the scent) & I know my friend likes a strong fragrance, I increased fragrance to 5%. The FO was NS grapefruit bergamot + lime EO. My kitchen smells fabulous!!! Like that combo for sure.


----------



## Zing

Gah!!!  I posted earlier about my excitement over my big BrambleBerry delivery.  I masterbatched up my lye liquid.  I'm rolling along masterbatching my oils and butters until I get to the VERY LAST INGREDIENT, rice bran oil and...where the kitten love is it?!  My goshdarn inventory guy fails again!  Why oh why do I keep him on?  Erg erg erg!


----------



## dibbles

Zing said:


> Gah!!!  I posted earlier about my excitement over my big BrambleBerry delivery.  I masterbatched up my lye liquid.  I'm rolling along masterbatching my oils and butters until I get to the VERY LAST INGREDIENT, rice bran oil and...where the kitten love is it?!  My goshdarn inventory guy fails again!  Why oh why do I keep him on?  Erg erg erg!


It's hard to find good help these days   Amazon might bail him out - you'll have it it time for the weekend.


----------



## VikingChick

Ugeauxgirl said:


> .Yes Joe Burrow is an outstanding QB and a class act.  I'm sure I'll be missing him in a month or so...


I love Joe Burrow. And Justin Jefferson, who now plays for my Minnesota Vikings!


----------



## JoyfulSudz

I got me a new-to-me Bud's Woodshop multi-bar soap cutter today!  Found it on FB Marketplace for $50!  







Zing said:


> Gah!!!  I posted earlier about my excitement over my big BrambleBerry delivery.  I masterbatched up my lye liquid.  I'm rolling along masterbatching my oils and butters until I get to the VERY LAST INGREDIENT, rice bran oil and...where the kitten love is it?!  My goshdarn inventory guy fails again!  Why oh why do I keep him on?  Erg erg erg!


Just think of all the new goodies you can order now along with that RBO. Just doesn't pay to make a whole order for just one item, right?


----------



## Kiti Williams

AliOop said:


> Best wishes and prayers to you, @Kiti Williams for a speedy and complete recovery. Thank goodness for an early diagnosis; my understanding is that most uterine cancers aren't caught until much later when the prognosis is more challenging.



I know, I have been having problems since COVID lock downs in my state.  My OB/GYN said there are a lot of us that were caught in the lock downs.  I hope the post op gives me a full recovery.


----------



## Shirley-D

Zing said:


> My goshdarn inventory guy fails again! Why oh why do I keep him on? Erg erg erg!


Oh, I get it now, @Zing. Your inventory guy looks a lot like you, right? Ha Ha!
Sounds like my housecleaner.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Shirley-D said:


> I went bonkers and spent my social security check on soapy stuff. Ha Ha Ha Ha...crazy laugh!
> 
> I bought this: Soap Router Edger Beveler Tool Fast and Easy 5" | mysite
> 
> And this: Pull Through Soap Kit Technique side mounting discs | mysite
> 
> And this: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0B3DK76CS?ref=ppx_yo2ov_dt_b_product_details&th=1
> 
> And this but I don't recommend it: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ESHDGOI?psc=1&ref=ppx_yo2ov_dt_b_product_details
> 
> And this (but then I found one like it at Goodwill so now I have two): https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0000VZJCI?psc=1&ref=ppx_yo2ov_dt_b_product_details
> 
> And these to prevent fingerprints on my soaps when I use the router: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07DLF8K51?ref=ppx_yo2ov_dt_b_product_details&th=1
> 
> And these, why not! https://www.amazon.com/dp/B077CQGP73?psc=1&ref=ppx_yo2ov_dt_b_product_details
> 
> And that's not counting my fragrances!
> 
> Gonna have fun with all these
> Hubby wonders when all this soapy stuff is going to end.


Wow, that’s a haul.  The cotton stretchy gloves sound like a great idea and I hope I find another one of those pitchers at my local thrift store.  Enjoy!


----------



## LynetteO

I made whipped sugar soap for the 1st time ever and am immediately running a  so I can try it out! The recipe was from Abra Evans _“Surfactant Free Whipped Soap”_ booklet that calls for shredded CP soap. I shredded a couple bars from a ZNSC batch that was soft due to FO not being fully incorporated.
Pic here: Another batch of ZNSC complete


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

Ugh, I am SO annoyed.   I picked the pumpkin fragrance with the least amount of vanilla.  The product description said it turned "light tan."  My adorable pumpkin soaps turned DARK BROWN.  

My oatmeal honey soap looks amazing though...


----------



## AliOop

LynetteO said:


> I made whipped sugar soap for the 1st time ever and am immediately running a  so I can try it out! The recipe was from Abra Evans _“Surfactant Free Whipped Soap”_ booklet that calls for shredded CP soap. I shredded a couple bars from a ZNSC batch that was soft due to FO not being fully incorporated.
> Pic here: Another batch of ZNSC complete


Sounds great! I've made something similar with LS paste. Due to the KOH, it's a lot easier to whip up than shredded bar soap made with NaOH. Anyway, let us know how you like it!


----------



## LynetteO

AliOop said:


> Sounds great! I've made something similar with LS paste. Due to the KOH, it's a lot easier to whip up than shredded bar soap made with NaOH. Anyway, let us know how you like it!


It was stiffer than anticipated & not enough sugar. Recipe as is, needs a bit of tweaking. I think I’ll try with dual lye soap soap paste &/or KoH only soap paste. I have both hanging around. But 1st gotta use this stuff up. There’s a lot of it.  
It definitely had minimal bubbles, but felt creamy & very slightly exfoliating. My kids are going to love it. Bar soap is still my fave.


----------



## AliOop

LynetteO said:


> It was stiffer than anticipated & not enough sugar. Recipe as is, needs a bit of tweaking. I think I’ll try with dual lye soap soap paste &/or KoH only soap paste. I have both hanging around. But 1st gotta use this stuff up. There’s a lot of it.
> It definitely had minimal bubbles, but felt creamy & very slightly exfoliating. My kids are going to love it. Bar soap is still my fave.


Perhaps you could make a batch with some LS past and some bar soap shreds? I can see that being a great way to use up all those soap trimmings!


----------



## Shirley-D

Mobjack Bay said:


> Wow, that’s a haul.  The cotton stretchy gloves sound like a great idea and I hope I find another one of those pitchers at my local thrift store.  Enjoy!


Yes @Mobjack Bay, the gloves are nice! As a woman of...ahem...a certain age, my sweaty hands can't stand the vinyl or rubber gloves when I have my...ahem... power surges


----------



## bookworm

Hi all you sweet people.

Nothing soapy. I just arrived in USA for my much anticipated vacation. And used the soap at my hotel. Argh! No lather. 

Waiting to visit a friend in Colorado tomorrow, where I'll collect some stuff I had ordered from brambleberry and nurture soap. Had wanted to order much more but unsure of lugging fragrances in a hot car as I make my way in the Utah national parks; Grand Canyon etc.
These companies had not been able to take my order before I left home ,and ship to my last hotel.
California Candle Supplies were willing to assist in this regard and I ordered from them.

I had made a pile of soap before leaving home, was just too busy packing bags; washing soap dishes; cutting and putting away the soaps etc to take pics .


----------



## AliOop

@bookworm glad to hear you made it! How exciting to pick up soap supplies while you are here; that's my kind of vacation, for sure!


----------



## bookworm

AliOop said:


> @bookworm glad to hear you made it! How exciting to pick up soap supplies while you are here; that's my kind of vacation, for sure!


The addiction follows us everywhere


----------



## Trish3

Omg I just received my micas from mad micas.  GOD I LOVE OPEN MAD MICA PACKAGES!!!!  I got some beautiful blues and my freebie was purple glitter.  Perfect for Halloween.  Such a thoughtful company.


----------



## AliOop

Love the handwritten note inside the box flap, too. Like mom’s notes in our lunch bag.


----------



## earlene

Best wishes, @Kiti Williams.  Prayers and hugs. I will keep you in mind on the 24th as well, sending good news vibes your way.


----------



## Kiti Williams

earlene said:


> Best wishes, @Kiti Williams.  Prayers and hugs. I will keep you in mind on the 24th as well, sending good news vibes your way.


Thank you!


----------



## paradisi

Kiti Williams said:


> What soapy thing have I been doing?  Not much, but will have a space to sell at a local flea market as soon as I get my inventory inventoried.  My life right now is to get healthy again.  I was diagnosed with stage 2 Uterine cancer.  My surgery date was 4 Aug and I  am slowly getting my feet back under me. Post op is the 24th of Aug, that is when we find out what is next.  I am enjoying all the posts and photos of soap.


Will hold good thoughts and prayers for you.


----------



## earlene

bookworm said:


> Hi all you sweet people.
> 
> Nothing soapy. I just arrived in USA for my much anticipated vacation. And used the soap at my hotel. Argh! No lather.
> 
> Waiting to visit a friend in Colorado tomorrow, where I'll collect some stuff I had ordered from brambleberry and nurture soap. Had wanted to order much more but unsure of lugging fragrances in a hot car as I make my way in the Utah national parks; Grand Canyon etc.
> These companies had not been able to take my order before I left home ,and ship to my last hotel.
> California Candle Supplies were willing to assist in this regard and I ordered from them.
> 
> I had made a pile of soap before leaving home, was just too busy packing bags; washing soap dishes; cutting and putting away the soaps etc to take pics .


I travel with soapy stuff a lot and often, so have a system for keeping some items cool while in a hot car.

I have some coolers I use for food, but also some for soapy stuff.  The ROE& FOs go into a cooler, and if I buy CO (or other low melting point oil) & don't want a melty mess, it goes into a cooler as well.

The styrofoam coolers are not my favorites, but since my medication comes in them, that's what I use for the soapy stuff I want to stay cool.

The only real challenge is keeping the ice packs frozen. Just the other night, I put them into a freezer in our hotel room, not realizing the fridge had been turned to the lowest setting, so they only thawed out and did not get re-frozen by morning.  Some hotels don't have a freezer in the fridge, so that's when I face the challenge.  But often it's only every few days when I am faced with no freezer to re-freeze my ice packs.  Most of the time, there is at least a small freezer.  I don't like using ice from ice machines, because ice melts too fast and then stuff in the cooler is floating in a pool of water; not fun.

Enjoy your roadtrip through our national parks and the states that contain them.  It's one of my favorite things to do, visit national parks, monuments, refuges, etc.  We just visited one for the 4th or 5th time this last trip.


----------



## bookworm

Thank you so much for your tips @ Earlene. I have collected my soapy things, and hubby is shocked at the weight. I fear they are not going to fit into a cooler bag.
I always carry a large cooler bag and some ice packs as I love shopping at the grocery stores here, and buy fruit and vegetables; cheese; bread etc.

Your response is making seriously rethink the current situation where the unopened boxes are in the car. I think I have to get some large cooler bags and more ice packs for my F/O.

I‘ ve been to Colorado NM; Arches and Canyonlands thus far. All for the second time, and somehow it’s all more stupendously beautiful the second time around.

Off to Capitol Reef; Bryce; Zion and many more that I’ve not been to before.

Oh, I visited a lovely soap shop in Grand Junction and had a nice chat with the owner. It was so wonderful meeting another soap maker. I bought some shower steamers and can’t wait to get home and use them.


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

I made two more batches of soap.  Both of them accelerated. The first one was a single color soap and it was moderate acceleration, so those will be okay I think. The second was another try at orange pumpkins.  The batter was thicker than peanut butter.   I am not optimistic.


----------



## Kiti Williams

paradisi said:


> Will hold good thoughts and prayers for you.



Thank you.  I am a bit nervous about Wednesday.  I do not want to got through the Cancer treatments,  I got to watch 4 friends live with pain and misery until they died.  The promise of more years to live with no quality of life is not for me.


----------



## earlene

bookworm said:


> Thank you so much for your tips @ Earlene. I have collected my soapy things, and hubby is shocked at the weight. I fear they are not going to fit into a cooler bag.
> I always carry a large cooler bag and some ice packs as I love shopping at the grocery stores here, and buy fruit and vegetables; cheese; bread etc.
> 
> Your response is making seriously rethink the current situation where the unopened boxes are in the car. I think I have to get some large cooler bags and more ice packs for my F/O.
> 
> I‘ ve been to Colorado NM; Arches and Canyonlands thus far. All for the second time, and somehow it’s all more stupendously beautiful the second time around.
> 
> Off to Capitol Reef; Bryce; Zion and many more that I’ve not been to before.
> 
> Oh, I visited a lovely soap shop in Grand Junction and had a nice chat with the owner. It was so wonderful meeting another soap maker. I bought some shower steamers and can’t wait to get home and use them.


I have family in Grand Junction!  And have hiked the Colorado National Monument with my granddaughter, niece & niece's husband.  

Oh, I am so envious.  I love those Parks!  We were last in Bryce & Zion during the snow season.  Gorgeous in the snow!  Of course, gorgeous any time of the year.

Have a great time!

~~~~~~

My soapy thing today (so far, there may be more later):

I finally got around to cutting the slab of soap I made on August 11th into logs.  I still need to cut the logs into bars.  Maybe I will do that later tonight, but I may wait until tomorrow.  It was my last 2- swirls-in-one-soap that I made while on our roadtrip.  First I created a spin swirl, then followed with a butterfly swirl using a gear tie.  I wasn't sure what it would look like, but there are butterflies, so it was a success.  I have to say though, I wish I had left half of the slab to keep the spin swirl, just so I could see how it would have looked without the butterfly.  I was pretty happy with the look of the spin.


----------



## Zing

For those following my personal drama where my inventory guy FAILED to keep rice bran oil in stock, I finally got some delivered and finished making up my masterbatch.  I've already got a friend who wants to re-order the soap I made a year ago, same scent, same swirl, same colors, don't change a thing, "I like what I like."

I also made lotion bars, unscented, for a friend who has this syndrome where they're super-sensitive to scents.  It's 1/3 each of beeswax, cocoa butter, and _the very last of meadowfoam seed oil _(oh, sweet meadowfoam seed oil).

And tomorrow I head to an intensive 3-day training, like 12 hours/day.  It's at a hotel here in town but my big fear is falling behind on all the posts from my peeps!!


----------



## earlene

Zing said:


> And tomorrow I head to an intensive 3-day training, like 12 hours/day.  It's at a hotel here in town but my big fear is falling behind on all the posts from my peeps!!


That's so easy to do when missing a few days due to life events, like intensive training.  Those are certainly long hours!  It's like working OT and I expect it will be exhausting, but don't fall asleep in class, @Zing (I probably would, though.)


----------



## earlene

Soapy thing today includes working on my itinerary for the SoapCon roadtrip.  It's less than a month away, and I am getting excited.  I'll have my soapmakers certification test proxied there, plus this year it's going to be lasting a little longer than in previous years, plus they are hosting a sort of a de-stash event that was not part of SoapCon in any of the previous ones I have attended.  I think people are pretty thrilled about that.

And the line-up of speakers has been out for a little while now, so it's exciting to see whose going to be there. Kevin Dunn, as he often is, will be there, which is always a treat.

Today I really need to get some soap logs cut before they become too hard for my cutter to manage.  I've been so lazy since I got back home!


----------



## mx5inpenn

Today I took some soaps to my stylist when I went for a cut. I took him some last time too. This time it ended up in a free cut and request for me to bring more because he wants to carry them in the shop. 

This evening I am masterbatching NaOH and KOH.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

mx5inpenn said:


> Today I took some soaps to my stylist when I went for a cut. I took him some last time too. This time it ended up in a free cut and request for me to bring more because he wants to carry them in the shop.


----------



## Marsi

I made my entry soap for the swirl competition

First time using soy wax
An adventure!


----------



## Zing

Marsi said:


> I made my entry soap for the swirl competition
> 
> First time using soy wax
> An adventure!


So you're clearly pandering to the Kiwi vote.


----------



## Marsi

It would seem so 

First time I've had lumpy soap (ssssshhh, don't tell anyone )
can't blame the soy; I forgot about the stearic/palmic & cold
and put portions of my recipe in the fridge


----------



## Trish3

Today I made some test batches and experimented with color


----------



## The_Phoenix

Officially an empty-nester. Daughter is doing her college thing. Hubby went right from dropping her off to a work trip so I’m all by my lonesome. I masterbatched fats and lye solution before our trip, knowing I’d need a distraction once I got home. Turns out, my daughter is adjusting fantastically and I’m doing better than I thought! She’s texting me way more than I expected and actually asking for my advice!!!! She NEVER asks me for advice on ANYTHING. Patting myself on the back for playing it cool and encouraging a partnership in her decision-making rather than tell her what to do. Want her to feel like she’s the driver and I’m merely opening up the road in front of her. 

Anyway, going to make soap as soon as I’m caught up on work stuff/day job. Just because…


----------



## Marsi

Gremlins are at my house!
First there was the lumpy batter, and today I'm making a 6kilo batch and forgot about going slow to add the lye to lemon juice.

Massive lye volcano ... it looked really pretty, but oh so dangerous.
No harm done (all cleaned up without injury), although I did break a really nice bit of glassware while I was shoving things out of the way.

(The loss of 800grams of lemon juice I HAD JUST SQUEEZED canes a bit tho ...)

Hopefully they are done with me now!
(or ... hopefully I stop making stupid mistakes real soon)


Edited to add ...
... nope, not done.
No3. Caramalised the honey.
(ice bath, multiple jugs, slow pour ... and it still went).

Now I have pretty BROWN (blah!) soap. Can't be bothered remaking it today ..

Edited again ...
... it's gelled, out and cut (7 hours later - I had to cut it warm, might up the soft oils for the next one )
The bars ended up a light tan, and the lather is white 
Feels nice for a new soap, and the lather is good, so alright in the end!


----------



## CelineEnilec

I have *finally *made a batch of @Zany_in_CO 's legendary ZNSC: I'm in the process of testing a couple of new fragrance oils so I thought it'd be a great idea to use a single-oil recipe for those and it'd allow me to try out both the promised wonderful Castile and at the same time try the fragrance oils and new oxides and ultramarines. 
Testing method was simple enough: made out a batch to fill 6 rectangular cavities, split it in 6, add the fragrance oil, pour an uncoloured layer inside each cavity and add oxides/ultramarines to the rest and pour on top of each uncoloured layer. Reasoning behind this was that I did not want to make one uncoloured and one coloured soap for each fragrance oil, and the uncoloured layer is a good enough option to determine if the FO discolours (once enough time has passed, of course). 
This was done yesterday afternoon and I'm just after checking the soaps, they're still soft-ish but I'm in no hurry so it'll wait as long as they feel ok to unmould. 

Both my salt and sodium bicarbonate were properly dissolved prior to adding the NaOH but when said NaOH was added I could see some white "flakes", which remained even after the NaOH was completely dissolved. Looking at the ZNSC reference thread, it might be related to the water temperature when making the faux seawater so I'll try Zany's trick to nuke the faux seawater for a minute after making it and then letting it cool prior to making the lye solution.


----------



## earlene

CelineEnilec said:


> I'm in the process of testing a couple of new fragrance oils .... <snip>...
> 
> Testing method was simple enough: made out a batch to fill 6 rectangular cavities, split it in 6, add the fragrance oil, pour an uncoloured layer inside each cavity and add oxides/ultramarines to the rest and pour on top of each uncoloured layer. Reasoning behind this was that I did not want to make one uncoloured and one coloured soap for each fragrance oil, and the uncoloured layer is a good enough option to determine if the FO discolours (once enough time has passed, of course).



What a GREAT idea!  Rather than 2 separate soaps to do the 2 layers in one soap.!  Genius.  I hope I remember this tip for future Fragrance & color testing.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

FWIW... 

*Testing FOs/EOs & Colorants in CP*
HTH


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

Today I trimmed several batches of soap.  I tried two milky way molds- both released cleanly but I didn't like the tray mold.   I couldn't cut them evenly- a problem I should have anticipated.   The cavity molds were nice though.   The accelerated batches turned out better than I expected but that's not saying much.  Will post pics tomorrow


----------



## earlene

My soapy thing today: cut some soap logs into bath bars; looked through my soap stash for a bar I cannot find a photo of (I am absolutely positive a photo exists, but for the life of me, I was unable to find it today, nor the soap either.)

Cleaned up some soapy mess, repackaged a container of palm shortening because the lid had cracked, which I discovered when looking ahead to what to bring along on next roadtrip for making soap.


----------



## Zing

My soapy thing is trying to catch up with this forum.  I was at an intensive and fantastic 3 day training, 12 hour days, at a nearby hotel.  I forgot to pack soap.  Ugh, hotel soap.  And I pulled out a recipe for a special order and hope to make soap tomorrow!


----------



## Marsi

I tested my 2 day old soap and I'm really liking it!
 (there's one at the sink already, which is almost unheard of for a new soap!)

And today I had to tell someone to wait for the cure before they could have a bar ...
(good thing they don't read this forum )


----------



## CelineEnilec

I made a second tiny batch of ZNSC to test the last three fragrance oils I had. I still had white flakes in my lye solution after dissolving the lye in the faux seawater (faux seawater was nuked for a little while after dissolving the salt and bicarb and let to cool down prior to adding the lye), but nothing a sieve couldn't handle. 
It came to trace so fast it was crazy. I use pomace so a faster trace is to be expected but I didn't even have to stick blend. Looking forward to test all the ones made this week and see if I'm a Castile-convert  

A couple of months ago (after lurking in here for ages) I decided to try soy wax in my soaps to increase its longevity (I'm palm-free and vegan so getting the palmitic and stearic up is a challenge). I somehow got it in my head that Naturewax C3 was ok in soaps so I purchased a kg of it and tried it at 10% (removed this % from my olive portion) and was fairly happy about it, but then I heard that Naturewax C3 isn't skin safe so I'm stuck with slightly less than a kg of it.... 
As we all know, when FO companies don't list soap notes in their description, it's only when testing them that we see if they behave well or not. And let's just say that I had a couple of very misbehaving ones. But I loved their scent. 
The link between the soy wax and fragrance oils I hear you ask? Well I do like the smell of the misbehaving fragrance oils, and I do have a pack of soy wax.... so I made wax melts with them. I'm sure C3 isn't ideal for wax melts but hey, it does the job for melts to use at home!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

CelineEnilec said:


> I heard that Naturewax C3 isn't skin safe



*Nature Wax C3* can be used in lotion bars and soap. No worries!


----------



## CelineEnilec

Zany_in_CO said:


> *Nature Wax C3* can be used in lotion bars and soap. No worries!


Zany to the rescue as always!! 
You truly are a soapyclopaedia Zany, good thing (for you) I don't have your phone number or it would definitely be on speed dial and with this little pesky time difference between Western Europe and Colorado I don't think it'd be well received  
As always, thank you so much <3


----------



## Zany_in_CO

CelineEnilec said:


> Zany to the rescue as always!!


You are too kind, but thank you!

However, when it comes to science, it's best to wait for @DeeAnna to repond!    I'm not sciencey at all. What I know, and share, is based on my knowledge, a LOT of trial & error and many years of experience since I made my first soap in 2003. 

I am fortunate to have had excellent mentors at the beginning that were generous and ever so patient with me. "Paying it Forward" is my way of expressing my gratitude to them for all they taught me.


----------



## Misschief

I made a batch of Patchouli Orange soap this morning. At my last market, one customer ordered 6 bars and another vendor wants a bar or two as well. So...... I made some.


----------



## Zing

Hurray!  I made soap today!  I'm lovin' this masterbatch action and I repeated a recipe so it only took an hour out of my day.  I can tell it's been at least 6 weeks since I've made soap because my curing rack is completely bare.  It was a special order for an entire loaf.  My friend wanted the same scent, colors, everything.  Easy peasy.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Zing said:


> It was a special order for an entire loaf.


----------



## LisaBoBisa

I usually cover and CPOP soap, but this 100% coconut oil cavity mold pour was already hard when I put it in a closed cardboard box, wrapped it in towels, and placed it on the only clear surface available (the couch). I caught my sweet boy inventing a new technique to help the soap go through gel phase. If using a warm oven is CPOP, should using a warm cat be CPCP? (Cold Process Cuddle Process)


----------



## Zing

LisaBoBisa said:


> I usually cover and CPOP soap, but this 100% coconut oil cavity mold pour was already hard when I put it in a closed cardboard box, wrapped it in towels, and placed it on the only clear surface available (the couch). I caught my sweet boy inventing a new technique to help the soap go through gel phase. If oven processing is CPOP, should this be CPCP? (Cold Process Cuddle Process)
> 
> View attachment 68439


Oh I just can't stand this.  You're going to break the internet with all the cuteness.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Precious! Thanks for sharing!


LisaBoBisa said:


> If oven processing is CPOP, should this be CPCP? (Cold Process Cuddle Process)


Correct.


----------



## earlene

Okay, cute and cuddly as that is to look at, my warning bells are going off regarding newly poured hot soap where any pet can just flop down on top of it like that.

Saponification was probably not finished at that point and I'd hate to read about your adorable kitty getting a lye burn from knocking the blanket off it or something like that.

I also have a cat and would be so upset with myself if she were to get hurt as a result of my soapmaking.


----------



## Zing

I received my emergency order of rice bran oil that my stupid inventory guy forgot to order.  Also received my order from WSP.  I took advantage of their huge sale on essential oils and got 2 that are normally cost-prohibitive.  I look forward to researching petitgrain.  I don't even know how to pronounce it.  It's a real distinct scent and definitely needs to get blended with something.  Also patchouli.

I also unmolded and cut yesterday's batch and posted my angst here Ione, requesting feedback .


----------



## LisaBoBisa

earlene said:


> Okay, cute and cuddly as that is to look at, my warning bells are going off regarding newly poured hot soap where any pet can just flop down on top of it like that.
> 
> Saponification was probably not finished at that point and I'd hate to read about your adorable kitty getting a lye burn from knocking the blanket off it or something like that.
> 
> I also have a cat and would be so upset with myself if she were to get hurt as a result of my soapmaking.


Understandable concern! I wouldn't have put the soap anywhere he could have reached it if it weren't already solid, covered with plexiglass sheets, sealed inside a front tuck tab lock corrugated box that can't come open without thumbs, and then thoroughly wrapped and folded up inside a giant towel.

This 100% coconut oil batch had already spent awhile in the oven, and would've been ready to slice if it were a loaf instead of cavities

If he'd knocked it on the floor, the soap was already solid enough and thickly-packaged/padded enough that it wouldn't have dented, much less come into contact with him. This would definitely be dangerous with a mold full of semi-fluid, spillable batter, or even solid soap that he could've come into contact with (not possible here with the sturdy layers he'd need thumbs to remove).
I appreciate your concerns! This setup is kitty-proof.


----------



## JoyfulSudz

So disappointed.  Just tried my first column pour and really messed up.  I was so worried about it tracing too thick that I undermixed and poured way too thin. Took it from bad to worse when I tried to mix a little more in the individual cups and got lots of air bubbles.    It's in the oven right now, but not sure it will even be worth cutting. Still kicking myself.


----------



## earlene

LisaBoBisa said:


> Understandable concern! I wouldn't have put the soap anywhere he could have reached it if it weren't already solid, covered with plexiglass sheets, sealed inside a front tuck tab lock corrugated box that can't come open without thumbs, and then thoroughly wrapped and folded up inside a giant towel.
> 
> This 100% coconut oil batch had already spent awhile in the oven, and would've been ready to slice if it were a loaf instead of cavities
> 
> If he'd knocked it on the floor, the soap was already solid enough and thickly-packaged/padded enough that it wouldn't have dented, much less come into contact with him. This would definitely be dangerous with a mold full of semi-fluid, spillable batter, or even solid soap that he could've come into contact with (not possible here with the sturdy layers he'd need thumbs to remove).
> I appreciate your concerns! This setup is kitty-proof.


Thank you for clarifying! Of course, that sounds perfectly safe!  

Now I can truly appreciate your photo without the warning bells.  And I do appreciate a heat-warming kitty image:



LisaBoBisa said:


> I usually cover and CPOP soap, but this 100% coconut oil cavity mold pour was already hard when I put it in a closed cardboard box, wrapped it in towels, and placed it on the only clear surface available (the couch). I caught my sweet boy inventing a new technique to help the soap go through gel phase. If using a warm oven is CPOP, should using a warm cat be CPCP? (Cold Process Cuddle Process)
> 
> View attachment 68439


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

I made a most annoying batch of soap.  I poured too much coconut oil, so I had to increase the batch size.  I had made the amount for the last of a fragrance oil, so I had to go find another bottle with just a little in it to scent the extra. Then it didn't fit my usual container,  so I had to go find another one.  The additional batch required  different colorants.  You should see the mess in my kitchen!  But it smells good...


----------



## dibbles

I tested 3 of the last 4 Scent Memory samples I have. I was planning to do all four and "masterbatched" my lye solution and oils to make mini one-bar batches. I had a brain fart and poured a little cup of plain water I had sitting on my table into the oils for one of the batches instead of the lye solution I had set to the side for safety reasons. So I still have one to test. Grrr.


----------



## Mommawolfe

Took delivery of 50 pounds of lye

Ordered 7 pounds of beef tallow.
Made 2 loaves of salt soap
Made 2 loaves of eucalyptus mint soap the day before
Made 2 loaves of pistachio 40% tallow soap the day before that.
That should cover this week so far! Christmas is right around the corner!


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

A friend came over and made soap with me.  It was fun and I think they'll turn out nice!


----------



## earlene

I finally finished transcribing my soap notes from my not-soaping To Do List notebook to my Soapmaking 3.0 Notebook.  I had forgotten to add my Soaping notebook into my Travel soaping supplies before taking off on our most recent Roadtrip, so had to transcribe my records.  It kept appearing on my daily ToDo List and this morning I decided to get it finished once & for all because I'm getting tired of seeing it repeated day after day.  Now, if only I could eliminate bill paying from that list.  But that's going to stay with me for life, I suppose, unless I find a way to eliminate bills from my life altogether, and I don't think I can realistically anticipate that happening short of dying, which I don't plan on anytime soon.

I have another roadtrip planned later this month, which includes SoapCon in Kentucky and I will surely want to bring along some soapmaking supplies for this trip, too.


----------



## Mommawolfe

earlene said:


> I finally finished transcribing my soap notes from my not-soaping To Do List notebook to my Soapmaking 3.0 Notebook.  I had forgotten to add my Soaping notebook into my Travel soaping supplies before taking off on our most recent Roadtrip, so had to transcribe my records.  It kept appearing on my daily ToDo List and this morning I decided to get it finished once & for all because I'm getting tired of seeing it repeated day after day.  Now, if only I could eliminate bill paying from that list.  But that's going to stay with me for life, I suppose, unless I find a way to eliminate bills from my life altogether, and I don't think I can realistically anticipate that happening short of dying, which I don't plan on anytime soon.
> 
> I have another roadtrip planned later this month, which includes SoapCon in Kentucky and I will surely want to bring along some soapmaking supplies for this trip, too.


Wow! You take soap supplies when you go away??? I make soap like mad before I go! The only bills in my calendar are credit card due dates. Hmm I could just stop buying soaping supplies and could eliminate those! Uhhh NOT!


----------



## mx5inpenn

My day for soap fails!

First batch was tiny molds for decorations and a column pour for an imbed. That went well. 
Batch 2 was a loaf of Cracklin' Birch which went smoothly. Except my mould wasn't full  I somehow entered the wrong number for ounces of oil. Oh well, they'll be odd sized, but pretty.
Batch 3 is a known problem fragrance. I stick blended the bejeezus out of it after adding the FO to get rid of graininess and did a quick hanger swirl.
Batch 4 separated out and mixed colors for an ITP swirl with an accelerating fragrance. Dumped the colors in the pot and gave it a swirl. Then saw the FO still sitting there  No more swirls for that one! 
As I pour batch 4, I glance at batch 3 and see that it has separated. Back into the pot and mix some more before glopping it in the mold. I might have to rebatch that one tomorrow because it looks like it's separated a bit again.


----------



## vivhalaska

The soapy thing I did yesterday was to spill my batter all over the bench and onto the floor. I had added everything except the lye mixed with goats milk. I left my blender sitting in the jug and turned away. The top heavy blender tipped over and tipped the jug. I scraped as much as I could off the bench into the jug and added a portion of the lye. I figured I had nothing to lose. It was either going to be lye heavy or wouldn’t completely saponify. I cut it this morning, it smells beautiful but gave my tongue just a tiny buzz. I will give it the tongue test in another couple of days, if it’s still buzzing I’ll have to bin it. I’m so annoyed with myself.


----------



## Ladka

Made a sheep tallow - lard soap in my new individual moulds, separating a portion of emulsified batter into which I mixed additional coconut oil, NaOH,  water and spent coffee grounds. Yesterday I placed the unmoulded and cleaned bars into my "curing room".


----------



## Putzii

Made a swirl hanger, am so happy with it! like a baby happy with its milk lol.

Oh and made a lavender 3 colour purple soap and a May Chang orange pinky white swirly hanger kind of soap….before I made the swirl hanger tool. Should have thought before that to make the definite swirl hanger but ok.

The house smells really nice



vivhalaska said:


> The soapy thing I did yesterday was to spill my batter all over the bench and onto the floor. I had added everything except the lye mixed with goats milk. I left my blender sitting in the jug and turned away. The top heavy blender tipped over and tipped the jug. I scraped as much as I could off the bench into the jug and added a portion of the lye. I figured I had nothing to lose. It was either going to be lye heavy or wouldn’t completely saponify. I cut it this morning, it smells beautiful but gave my tongue just a tiny buzz. I will give it the tongue test in another couple of days, if it’s still buzzing I’ll have to bin it. I’m so annoyed with myself.


Am so sorry. Totally get the annoyed feeling but then again, it must have been for some soapy reason. I thought of this. The most ‘failed’ soap can also be the best one ever! I hope it won’t buzz on your tongue.


----------



## dibbles

vivhalaska said:


> The soapy thing I did yesterday was to spill my batter all over the bench and onto the floor. I had added everything except the lye mixed with goats milk. I left my blender sitting in the jug and turned away. The top heavy blender tipped over and tipped the jug. I scraped as much as I could off the bench into the jug and added a portion of the lye. I figured I had nothing to lose. It was either going to be lye heavy or wouldn’t completely saponify. I cut it this morning, it smells beautiful but gave my tongue just a tiny buzz. I will give it the tongue test in another couple of days, if it’s still buzzing I’ll have to bin it. I’m so annoyed with myself.


If you have the room to give it a full cure, I'd do that. You said that it was only a tiny zap - that often will go away with enough time. If after 4-6 weeks it is still zapping, rebatch or toss it then. Nothing to loose by waiting.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Putzii said:


> Made a swirl hanger, am so happy with it! like a baby happy with its milk lol.
> 
> Oh and made a lavender 3 colour purple soap and a May Chang orange pinky white swirly hanger kind of soap…


----------



## Putzii

Zany_in_CO said:


> View attachment 68526


The soaps or the hanger Zany? I’ll post both anyway
Soap not ready yet though. Still in styrofoam box.
Btw was SO happy with the hanger tool but now just bought the gear tie as everyone is talking about that. Seems better to use……omg am so stupid sometimes🫥



seven said:


> had a few batches of lavender soap which my mom requested for her friends. she was adamant that i put the buds inside the soap coz she likes it. i told her it wasnt a good idea, yet i complied. now i gotta deal with lotsa bars that has these disgusting drag marks that i gotta clean up! pissed!
> 
> other than that, got quite a few eos to try, a couple of new molds, and my single wire cutter has arrived. i have a lot of things to play with, yay!
> 
> oh, and a 100 piece guest soap order that i gotta finish in a week. thank god it's mp!
> 
> life is quite busy in my lil soapy kingdom


----------



## Serene

Decorating my soap molds as I wait for more oils to be delivered.  That's soapy, right?  Ran out of Rice Bran and the wait is killing me.  Also worked on making a few faux Replica surfaces for picture taking. Mine are around $6.00 vs  the Replica backgrounds which are $79 a piece.  I hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## earlene

Serene said:


> Decorating my soap molds as I wait for more oils to be delivered.  That's soapy, right?  Ran out of Rice Bran and the wait is killing me.  Also worked on making a few faux Replica surfaces for picture taking. Mine are around $6.00 vs  the Replica backgrounds which are $79 a piece.  I hope everyone is having a great weekend.


I want to see decorated soap molds!


----------



## Serene

earlene said:


> I want to see decorated soap molds!


Let me take pics one sec.  Some are in the process of drying

Here you go,  @earlene .  Nothing too fancy just paints and paper I like.


----------



## dibbles

Serene said:


> Here you go,  @earlene .  Nothing too fancy just paints and paper I like.


Those are so pretty, Serene. Which makes me wish I'd put contact paper or something on my wood molds when they were new. It wouldn't be pretty like yours, but easy to keep clean.


----------



## Serene

dibbles said:


> Those are so pretty, Serene. Which makes me wish I'd put contact paper or something on my wood molds when they were new. It wouldn't be pretty like yours, but easy to keep clean.


You can still do it.   Paint covers everything and easier to just wipe just have to make sure to get the soapy stuff off. The only thing I recommend is not painting the bottom or inside, just the sides.


----------



## Putzii

Serene said:


> Let me take pics one sec.  Some are in the process of drying
> 
> Here you go,  @earlene .  Nothing too fancy just paints and paper I like.


Wow a great way to make them look attractive


----------



## LisaBoBisa

Serene said:


> Also worked on making a few faux Replica surfaces for picture taking. Mine are around $6.00 vs  the Replica backgrounds which are $79 a piece.


I'm so curious-did you faux marble your surfaces? I've been thinking about doing that, but haven't tried it!


----------



## vivhalaska

dibbles said:


> If you have the room to give it a full cure, I'd do that. You said that it was only a tiny zap - that often will go away with enough time. If after 4-6 weeks it is still zapping, rebatch or toss it then. Nothing to loose by waiting.


I actually tongue tested it today and no zap. Looks like I guesstimated the amount of lye well.


----------



## Serene

LisaBoBisa said:


> I'm so curious-did you faux marble your surfaces? I've been thinking about doing that, but haven't tried it!



@LisaBoBisa Contact Paper and foam board  purchased from the Dollar store. They now have these great "wall paper" rectangles that you can just peel and stick.   I purchased these brackets:  https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B09MHG8SFN/ref=ox_sc_act_title_7?smid=A3O8YS7J1VYLWK&th=1      You can also paint them, but the foam board warping will be an issue.


----------



## mx5inpenn

I'm participating in the challenge club this month so last night I poured parts of my soon to be plaid soap. Hopefully I can unmold, cut and finish it today. I'll only get one chance this month, so I hope it's a good one!


----------



## earlene

mx5inpenn said:


> I'm participating in the challenge club this month so last night I poured parts of my soon to be plaid soap. Hopefully I can unmold, cut and finish it today. I'll only get one chance this month, so I hope it's a good one!


I am not sure I will sign up for that one, but I do look forward to seeing your submission, @mx5inpenn.  However, I am interested in the November & December SCC plans, so I'll probably sign up for the 3 month one in October. Plus now I want to watch Cowboys & Aliens again (the October SCC challenge), so I'll be streaming it Amazon, where it's free with Prime.



The_Phoenix said:


> Made this yesterday. Used squeeze bottles. Took FOREVER (3,500g of fats!!) and my right thumb kept cramping up. Not 100% how I’m going to cut it. Combined OT’s German Chamomile with BB’s White Tea and Ginger. Both very well behaved.
> 
> View attachment 68542


Looking great!  Anticipating the cut.  So annoying when the thumb cramps up!  If I forget my athritis medication, that happens to me just holding onto a water bottle or my tea cup.  Last night after the rain began to pour, I had to slather on the Voltaren to get relief in the joints of 3 digits affected by surgeries over the past 2 years. Thankfully that stuff is great for releiving that kind of discomfort and it no longer requires a prescription in the US.


----------



## mx5inpenn

earlene said:


> I am not sure I will sign up for that one, but I do look forward to seeing your submission, @mx5inpenn.  However, I am interested in the November & December SCC plans, so I'll probably sign up for the 3 month one in October. Plus now I want to watch Cowboys & Aliens again (the October SCC challenge), so I'll be streaming it Amazon, where it's free with Prime.


I am excited about November and December also! I signed up for this one at the last minute just because I wanted access to the tutorial. Figured I'd give it a whirl.


----------



## Zing

Yay!  I made soap today!  A gardener/mechanic soap, a variation on a theme by @earlene .  Scented with rosemary and peppermint essential oils, loaded with exfoliants, and colored with brewed coffee.


----------



## maryloucb

I FINALLY MADE SOAP!! (Sorry for yelling, but I'm really excited ) Double batch of pumpkin spice soap with pumpkin puree, an EO blend of orange, cardamom, ginger clove, cinnamon and nutmeg, colored with a little bit of turmeric.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

maryloucb said:


> I FINALLY MADE SOAP!! (Sorry for yelling, but I'm really excited )





 I hear ya! I'm excited for you!


----------



## Dan9250

Yesterday I made my cousin a mechanic, Blacksmith soap with only a small change. I used 25% CO and added 5% Caster oil, all else the same. Today I un-molded, and attempted to knife cut the bars, which crumbled. I’ve never had bars crumble before.  I was able to use a wire to cut the bars and lay them out to cure.  I hope my cousin will be okay with the really hard soap.


----------



## fjura

LisaBoBisa said:


> Just blended black rice into rice milk; I'm curious to see how the color changes in soap! I'll have to look for  @Dawni 's triple rice recipe (took this photo before straining). It's burgundy like my cabinets.
> View attachment 68187


Do you have the link to the triple rice? Also, I think your soap would turn out like this. I love black rice and definitely plan on using it sometime soon!








						BINU BINU Black Rice Milk Soap
					

This 100% natural soap is boosted with the beautifully purple-hued soothing properties of Black Rice milk. It combines with Coconut Milk and Shea Butter to create an ultra creamy lather for a vitamin-rich, moisturizing clean.




					binu-binu.com
				




Today I’m finally ordering my first batch of oils, butters, lye, etc! Can’t wait to get to making. And praying my first batch turns out ok!


----------



## VikingChick

Today I unmolded these amazing little soaps! After they cure a minute, I’m going to make a clear soap to pour over top of it to make a terrarium-like soap. They’re not 100% perfect, but I’m still excited.



Zing said:


> My soapy thing is trying to catch up with this forum.  I was at an intensive and fantastic 3 day training, 12 hour days, at a nearby hotel.  I forgot to pack soap.  Ugh, hotel soap.  And I pulled out a recipe for a special order and hope to make soap tomorrow!


ALWAYS bring soap!  My still-kinda-new job that involves a lot of travel has given me a way to use up all my scraps and test bars. (Every shower is my lab, lol)



Misschief said:


> I made a batch of Patchouli Orange soap this morning. At my last market, one customer ordered 6 bars and another vendor wants a bar or two as well. So...... I made some.


Orange patchouli is the only soap I make that my husband is interested in using, it does smell really nice!


----------



## LisaBoBisa

earlene said:


> Thank you for clarifying! Of course, that sounds perfectly safe!
> 
> Now I can truly appreciate your photo without the warning bells.  And I do appreciate a heat-warming kitty image:


He's determined to do everything I do, so I have to kitty proof EVERYTHING and think several steps ahead of him.





(No "helpers" harmed here; sewing stops if he gets close)


----------



## Jersey Girl

I cut my newest soap this AM. Sweet Orange. I have been trying to duplicate a scent of a soap my son bought for me as a gift when he was on an eighth grade field trip to Amish country. He’s now a senior in high school!  It was the most lovely sweet orange scent I’ve ever smelled almost like candy that you wanted to take a bite of. It was the beginning of my soap making journey. I searched far and wide and never found a fragrance oil that matched it. Until now…. I blended my own. 50/50 Blood Orange (WSP) and Tangerine (Candles and Supplies) with a dash of Vanilla Noel (NG). I’m in looooooove!  Pic in photo gallery!





						Sweet Orange (Finally!)
					

I finally found the elusive sweet orange scent I have been after for years!  Blended it myself. Described my dilemma in the “ What Soapy Thing “ thread!




					www.soapmakingforum.com


----------



## Vicki C

I sold at an all-day too long market yesterday. I did okay but the afternoon dragged. Most customers were great, but I am always surprised by people who look at my products and comment to each other “oh look they have…” I get that instinct but I always want to say “what ‘they’? It’s just me. I’m standing right here.” 
Yesterday two women were doing the same thing, I tried to greet them but they just treated me like I wasn’t there. They were looking at my shampoo bars and one said “oh look they have shampoo bars, have you ever tried these?” and the other woman replied snarkily “no I’m not a survivalist…” Then they sashayed off. Uhh… okay bye ladies.


----------



## CelineEnilec

CelineEnilec said:


> Out of the bottle, I prefer BB's as an Oatmeal Milk and Honey Fragrance. I do love NS's but to me it smells more like homemade frangipane (custard + almond cream), which is one of my all time favourite small in the world but not what I'm after here.
> I gave the soaps a sniff yesterday and the BB batches kind of smell like nothing, although I've had experience with one of my earlier batches where I couldn't smell anything for a while and then it bloomed. Now the question is whether the smell is absent because of the reduced rate at 1.95% vs the old 3% or if it will bloom later. We shall see.
> For the NS batches, at the moment it's a "it smells nice but nothing exceptional" result.
> I'm reserving judgement until the end of cure and the first highly scientific test of using them one after the other and deciding if I like it or not


So, I have now reviewed my tests using Brambleberry's Oatmeal Milk Honey at 1.95% and Nurture Soap's Oatmeal Milk Honey at 3%. 
And the results can be summarised using a single onomatopoeia: meh. 
The Brambleberry one is ok-ish, the smell is very mild (well duh, it's at 1.95% instead of the old 3%). It's there, but way too mild in my opinion. 
The Nurture Soap one is... is gone. There's almost no smell in that soap. I did use the right amount for 3%, it just disappeared. 
I am now officially looking for another OMH fragrance oil, if anyone has recommendations for one that can be found in Europe / the UK? Ideally "kind of like Brambleberry's OMH but with an IFRA 49/50 usage rate at a minimum of 3%" (I do realise that it is like asking for a gift-wrapped unicorn but who knows!)


----------



## Trinbago27

Not exactly today… but within a few days 



LisaBoBisa said:


> He's determined to do everything I do, so I have to kitty proof EVERYTHING and think several steps ahead of him.
> 
> View attachment 68564
> 
> (No "helpers" harmed here; sewing stops if he gets close)


Aren’t cats the best? I have a dog too, but there’s a special something about cats…



Jersey Girl said:


> I cut my newest soap this AM. Sweet Orange. I have been trying to duplicate a scent of a soap my son bought for me as a gift when he was on an eighth grade field trip to Amish country. He’s now a senior in high school!  It was the most lovely sweet orange scent I’ve ever smelled almost like candy that you wanted to take a bite of. It was the beginning of my soap making journey. I searched far and wide and never found a fragrance oil that matched it. Until now…. I blended my own. 50/50 Blood Orange (WSP) and Tangerine (Candles and Supplies) with a dash of Vanilla Noel (NG). I’m in looooooove!  Pic in photo gallery!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet Orange (Finally!)
> 
> 
> I finally found the elusive sweet orange scent I have been after for years!  Blended it myself. Described my dilemma in the “ What Soapy Thing “ thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.soapmakingforum.com


I just tried orange patchouli in my turmeric honey soap and really like it! I started with NG orange patchouli, but it seemed pretty mild so I added BS orange blossom and WSP patchouli, with a tiny dash of WSP vanilla Blossom.  By the end of it I should just make my own blend huh?


----------



## Dan9250

I'm not sure if this will work for you.  I have not tried it but have been thinking this might be a good option to try myself.

https://www.rusticescentuals.com/products/oatmeal-milk-and-honey-ky-fragrance-oil.aspx

Please let me know if you try it,


----------



## Jersey Girl

Trinbago27 said:


> I just tried orange patchouli in my turmeric honey soap and really like it! I started with NG orange patchouli, but it seemed pretty mild so I added BS orange blossom and WSP patchouli, with a tiny dash of WSP vanilla Blossom.  By the end of it I should just make my own blend huh?


Sounds lovely. I love orange patchouli. I use Nurtures and I really like it. Strong and sticks.


----------



## The_Phoenix

Not exactly a soapy thing. Making lemon cupcakes with lavender buttercream frosting for this weeks Bunco group. The massive bag of dried lavender I bought at the beginning of my soapy venture finally had some use. Made a simple syrup with the lavender. Then proceeded to go down a lavender rabbit hole and made some sugar infused lavender to make lavender shortbread to go on top of the cupcakes. 

Other than that, no motivation to make soap. Too hot and humid in my garage.


----------



## JoyfulSudz

My soap thing today was packing up soaps and shampoos for gifts for the visit I'm going on to NYC.  I grew up there but haven't been back since 1972.  I bet it hasn't changed a bit.  Lol!


----------



## Trinbago27

The_Phoenix said:


> Not exactly a soapy thing. Making lemon cupcakes with lavender buttercream frosting for this weeks Bunco group. The massive bag of dried lavender I bought at the beginning of my soapy venture finally had some use. Made a simple syrup with the lavender. Then proceeded to go down a lavender rabbit hole and made some sugar infused lavender to make lavender shortbread to go on top of the cupcakes.
> 
> Other than that, no motivation to make soap. Too hot and humid in my garage.


Sounds yummy! Can you share the recipe?


----------



## The_Phoenix

Trinbago27 said:


> Sounds yummy! Can you share the recipe?


Sure! This is the recipe I'll be using for the cupcakes: Lemon Cake

I'll be making a swiss meringue buttercream for the frosting. Add a teaspoon of lavender to the sugar/egg white "cook" step. Then strain the lavender out before whipping. Then add a light sprinkling of lavender after everything is assembled. For the shortbread use any favorite shortbread recipe. You can either infuse the sugar beforehand, or add lavender to the actual recipe. Or both. To infuse sugar with lavender, add a cup of lavender into the bowl of a food processed, along with a tablespoon of lavender buds. Give it a good whirr. Store in an airtight container. You can sift out the buds or leave in.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I had a blast making soap this weekend. Yesterday I made soap for this month’s hybrid (CP and MP) soap challenge using a fairly bizarre method and love how it turned out.  I also made a loaf with an impression mat I bought two years or so ago and had never used because of some bizarre fear of cutting the mat and ruining it.  We both survived!  Today I made some tiny fish using molds I recently found at JoAnn’s.  I’ve been looking for anatomically correct salt water fish molds for three years now ( yes, that’s what a marine scientist who also makes soap does in her spare time) and found them by chance when I went in to buy fabric and then realized the store had a fondant section.  I also made a somewhat strangely patterned swirled soap using a large diameter spoon handle instead of a chopstick. I‘ve seen it work well for others, but my trace may have been just a tad too far along.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Mobjack Bay said:


> I made soap for this month’s hybrid (CP and MP) soap challenge





Mobjack Bay said:


> I also made a loaf with an impression mat





Mobjack Bay said:


> I made some tiny fish using molds I recently found at JoAnn’s.





Mobjack Bay said:


> I also made a somewhat strangely patterned swirled soap using a large diameter spoon handle instead of a chopstick.


----------



## RevolutionSoap

Got a mostly great cut of a soap I'm very proud of.  Heaven's on Fire - with Sweet Orange Chili Pepper FO from NG.  The KISS album cover was my inspiration.


----------



## dmcgee5034

Just got back from a short Vegas vacation for our 30 year anniversary. Saw Aerosmith and had a blast.  Got home with enough time to do the laundry and watch Top Gun Maverick, which we really enjoyed. 
My soapy thing was to start my Soap Notes Journal. Got a cute spiral notebook at TJ Maxx last weekend. I took pics of the bars I have curing to go on the page next to my notes.


----------



## mx5inpenn

Got home from vacation a couple days ago and still haven't had a chance to get any soaps made. I did deliver some soaps to a friend that owns a salon and asked to carry them. He's excited and has been hyping them with his large following, so I'm crossing fingers as I plan larger batches for the holidays.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

mx5inpenn said:


> I'm crossing fingers as I plan larger batches for the holidays.


----------



## JoyfulSudz

Got home last night about 2 am from a week in NY and woke up this morning to find an email from someone who bought my shampoo at a market and wants to come over to buy more!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

JoyfulSudz said:


> an email from someone who bought my shampoo at a market and wants to come over to buy more!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

CelineEnilec said:


> And the results can be summarised using a single onomatopoeia: meh.





Good one!


----------



## dmcgee5034

shunt2011 said:


> Unmolded my ice cream soap that I made on Monday along with some cupcake soaps. Had to work late so wasn't able to get any other soaping in.


Ice cream soap!  That sounds fun! Any pics to share?


----------



## SeattleMartin

After a few years full of various life challenges, I finally got back to soaping and picked up a slab mold and splitter. I've really missed soaping, but also missed being here at the forums. You all provide so much knowledge and inspiration. 
Moving on, we poured into the new mold last night for the first time. Made with Palm, Almond, Coconut, Castor, and Shea. Pot swirled with green purple clay, scented with Lavender EO. Hoping it's ready to split and cut tonight. Will post pictures, promise.
Also ordered some pull swirls (due to arrive this Sunday) to use in our cylinder molds. I think my first pull with be a red and white peppermint soap.


----------



## dmcgee5034

I am soooo excited today!!!  Today my first batch is FINALLY ready to try! That was the longest 6 weeks of my life - lol. I have been dying to see how any of my batches came out, as you can imagine. I used a bar tonight for the very first time, and I loved it!  Woo Hoo!  I have 2 friends that are each getting a bar tomorrow with a QR code to a surverymonkey to give me their honest feedback.

I think my next batches look better, but these are Batch 1 - my very first ever CP soap….

Goat Milk Soap


----------



## Zany_in_CO

dmcgee5034 said:


> Today my first batch is FINALLY ready to try! That was the longest 6 weeks of my life - lol.


----------



## Zing

SeattleMartin said:


> After a few years full of various life challenges, I finally got back to soaping and picked up a slab mold and splitter. I've really missed soaping, but also missed being here at the forums. You all provide so much knowledge and inspiration.
> Moving on, we poured into the new mold last night for the first time. Made with Palm, Almond, Coconut, Castor, and Shea. Pot swirled with green purple clay, scented with Lavender EO. Hoping it's ready to split and cut tonight. Will post pictures, promise.
> Also ordered some pull swirls (due to arrive this Sunday) to use in our cylinder molds. I think my first pull with be a red and white peppermint soap.


Welcome back!


----------



## Zing

LOL!  Yesterday I gave a favorite coworker who resigned a gift bag of soap, lotion bars, and lip balms which she did not open at work.  Later I get a text and she's all agog.  The logo on my labels include my name but she texts "Are you the Zing of Zing's Soaps?"  I replied, uh who the heck do you think?!


----------



## AliOop

dmcgee5034 said:


> I am soooo excited today!!!  Today my first batch is FINALLY ready to try! That was the longest 6 weeks of my life - lol. I have been dying to see how any of my batches came out, as you can imagine. I used a bar tonight for the very first time, and I loved it!  Woo Hoo!  I have 2 friends that are each getting a bar tomorrow with a QR code to a surverymonkey to give me their honest feedback.
> 
> I think my next batches look better, but these are Batch 1 - my very first ever CP soap….
> 
> Goat Milk Soap


Those look great! Besides Zing’s hint, I will also admit that I and many others start testing our soap right away. 

I take one of the end cuts and try it out once per or so week during the cure period. That shows me how it changes over time, and also relieves some of that impatience.


----------



## melonpan

I've been doing some prep work today to prepare for my first soaping session in my new apartment, hopefully tomorrow. Prep work as in, gluing pieces of cardboard together to fashion a mold divider (my previous one somehow got misplaced and lost in the move) and a slanted holder for my mold that I can't wait to try!


----------



## AliOop

Today I made rice water from the scrapings out of the bottom of the rice pot. After soaking them overnight, and blitzing the rice with the SB, the milky rice water was strained off. I hope to make rice soap this week, but since my last batch of rice water went bad after sitting too long in the fridge, I'm taking no chances and froze them into (r)ice cubes.


----------



## dmcgee5034

I lined a mold for the first time today. I have a nice wooden box that I’m repurposing that came as part of a corporate thank you gift.  
I also made a batch of cranberry fig scented CP soap for the holidays.


----------



## pinpointpete

I cut 11lbs of soap this evening.
6lbs of patchouli
3lbs of lavender
1lb of lavender/powder
1lb of hand soap no FO , different recipe from ones above.


----------



## janesathome

Sigh. Perhaps today I shouldn’t have been allowed to work unsupervised. Here’s my sad story, and a question:
For starters - the lye batch that I prepped yesterday had become crusty at the bottom of the container. I have prepped lye with salt and sugar in advance before with no problems - but THIS time I added citric acid and let it sit 20 hours.  Is it a no-no to add the citric acid to lye solution ahead of time? I was able to stir out the crystals that had formed, with a little distilled water. Will be carefully testing this soap for sure.

Next problem: I planned on adding a bit of organic oat flour to the soap. I normally add it to the EOs, along with my kaolin clay. Grabbed the bag of oat flour, added a teaspoon to the EOs, and took a closer look. I had added organic unbleached WHEAT flour!! . I had already pulled the oat flour from the cupboard and set it next to my EO cup - but absentmindedly forgot and went back to my flour cupboard, took the identical looking bag of wheat flour and without looking at the almost-identical label (because I Knew What I Was Doing ) - stirred it in. 
I immediately started to search the net for any reference to wheat flour being used in cp soap but came up empty. Was going to toss the EOs and clay and start over BUT I had used up the last of 2 of my EOs and was running out of time to create a new blend and get that soap done. So I decided to just try out wheat flour along with the oat flour. 
 Sooo, expert soapers - what do you think? Has anyone else used wheat flour in soap? Might this unplanned experiment work out, or should I just pitch it once it gets unmolded tomorrow? Fortunately it was just a 500 gram batch - but I do hate to waste my lovely ingredients.
I think for my next batch I will revisit my processes; it seems I was a bit overconfident today!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

DOUBLE POST. DELETED.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

janesathome said:


> Perhaps today I shouldn’t have been allowed to work unsupervised.


 I know what you mean. I have days like that too...


----------



## janesathome

Zany_in_CO said:


> DOUBLE POST. DELETED.





Zany_in_CO said:


> I know what you mean. I have days like that too...


Well, the soap unmolded just fine, but I wasn’t really expecting that to be a problem. Just don’t think “organic wheat flour” will add a lot of label appeal so maybe this will be strictly a batch that I don’t give away.
I’m still wondering, though, if citric acid should be added to lye solution JUST BEFORE soapmaking or if my adding it the day before is an issue. Maybe I need to start a new conversation for attention and any thoughts.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

janesathome said:


> I’m still wondering, though, if citric acid should be added to lye solution JUST BEFORE soapmaking or if my adding it the day before is an issue. Maybe I need to start a new conversation for attention and any thoughts.



Here's my "Go To" source for all things soapy:

_*CITRIC ACID, CITRIC JUICE*_ - @DeeAnna 's Soapy Stuff


----------



## janesathome

Zany_in_CO said:


> Here's my "Go To" source for all things soapy:
> 
> _*CITRIC ACID, CITRIC JUICE*_ - @DeeAnna 's Soapy Stuff


Thanks, @Zany_in_CO! 
I used @DeeAnna ’s article to get me started using citric acid this month - and FORGOT her recommendation to add the CA into the oils. (See realist note re me needing g supervision in the soap lab )Will do that from now on… lesson learned!
I’m so grateful to have experienced soapers to help we newbies


----------



## janesathome

That should have read “previous note”


----------



## AliOop

janesathome said:


> Well, the soap unmolded just fine, but I wasn’t really expecting that to be a problem. Just don’t think “organic wheat flour” will add a lot of label appeal so maybe this will be strictly a batch that I don’t give away.
> I’m still wondering, though, if citric acid should be added to lye solution JUST BEFORE soapmaking or if my adding it the day before is an issue. Maybe I need to start a new conversation for attention and any thoughts.


I don't think it's wise to add much to lye solution ahead of time, other than tussah silk. When I've tried that before, stuff precipitates out, as you experienced.

When I make my CA + sorbitol solution ahead of time, I refrigerate it if I won't be using it within a few hours. Otherwise, it becomes fertile ground for growing stuff, long before you can see it or smell it to know that it's gone bad. You can certainly do the same with your CA + salt + sugar solution. The worst that might happen is that you have to reheat it just a tad to get stuff to redissolve. It's so much easier and safer to do that without any NaOH in the mix. 

By making a separate additive solution, in addition to the lye solution, you can easily blend the additive mix into your oils, before adding the lye solution. If I'm adding goat milk powder, I first stick blend it into the CA + sorbitol solution, and then blend it again into the oils. If it is a single color soap, I also include the EO or FO in that mix. That way, I don't forget to add it in later.  

My soapy thing today: It really started yesterday, with rendering/cleaning several pounds of lard and tallow. After adding some ROE, the cleaned fats and other oils were mixed up to replenish my master-batched oil bucket. Because I was trying to use up some leftover bits and bobs, there were eleven oils in the mix of 17,000+ grams.

It should have been pretty quick process, but SoapmakingFriend was being quite difficult. After entering all 17 oils and hitting Save, the calculator erased everything and said, "Enter amounts to see the results."  It did this TWICE.   The third time, I clicked SAVE AS instead of Save - and thankfully, that worked.


----------



## janesathome

That should have read “previous note”


AliOop said:


> I don't think it's wise to add much to lye solution ahead of time, other than tussah silk. When I've tried that before, stuff precipitates out, as you experienced.
> 
> When I make my CA + sorbitol solution ahead of time, I refrigerate it if I won't be using it within a few hours. Otherwise, it becomes fertile ground for growing stuff, long before you can see it or smell it to know that it's gone bad. You can certainly do the same with your CA + salt + sugar solution. The worst that might happen is that you have to reheat it just a tad to get stuff to redissolve. It's so much easier and safer to do that without any NaOH in the mix.
> 
> By making a separate additive solution, in addition to the lye solution, you can easily blend the additive mix into your oils, before adding the lye solution. If I'm adding goat milk powder, I first stick blend it into the CA + sorbitol solution, and then blend it again into the oils. If it is a single color soap, I also include the EO or FO in that mix. That way, I don't forget to add it in later.
> 
> My soapy thing today: It really started yesterday, with rendering/cleaning several pounds of lard and tallow. After adding some ROE, the cleaned fats and other oils were mixed up to replenish my master-batched oil bucket. It should have been pretty quick process, but SoapmakingFriend was being quite difficult. Because I was trying to use up some leftover bits and bobs, there was a total of eleven oils in the mix of 17,000+ grams.
> 
> After entering all of them and hitting Save, the calculator erased everything and said, "Enter amounts to see the results."  It did this TWICE.   The third time, I clicked SAVE AS instead of Save - and thankfully, that worked.


@AliOop THANK YOU so much for the great tips! I will make these changes for all my upcoming soaps. I just started using citric acid and although I wasn’t sure if I could add it to the lye solution ahead of time, I. Oils r find any advice on line re timing - so did add to a double batch of lye one day; used half right away and - as you know - the next day was my “should have gone back to bed” day. 
Everything you suggested makes perfect sense. (Well…apart from massive amounts of pre blended oils! But that’s just because I would never have the nerve to do that!) 
Thanks again and I will think of you when I follow your process. Next soaps will have to wait a couple weeks; I’m headed off to the wilderness for a couple weeks of camping, Canadian style!


----------



## AliOop

@janesathome Camping sounds lovely - enjoy!

It may sound like a lot to make a 17,000g masterbatch of oils. However, at 1000g per batch, and usually making 2 batches per month, that's only ~8 months worth of oils that are premixed. With an extremely full-time job, family health issues, and more, having MB oils and MB lye solution ready to go makes all the difference in the world for me to fit soaping into my life. Now I can soap when I only have one hour available, rather than two, or three.


----------



## Zing

I had a soapy day.  I made a double batch of my signature soap, Spring Clean.  Ran into a small glitch and discovered Mrs. Zing was using all the soup pots for canning applesauce.  Um, priorities??!!  Also labeled a special order ready for delivery -- sale!

Mrs. Zing and I spent several days in a remote cabin away from screens so have to catch up here.  The owner had dozens of homemade soap to use which was awesome to look at designs and colors.  I do have to say, though, I like mine best!


----------



## dmcgee5034

I did not do much today, except scroll Pinterest for soap color inspiration for my brothers requested patchouli cedarwood FO soap which I plan to make this weekend. I got my second Shingles shot yesterday and felt like I got hit by a bus all day. Even came home from work early because of it…

If anyone has some color suggestions for this soap, I’d love to hear your thoughts. 

Spring Clean sounds nice, @Zing


----------



## maryloucb

I am back at it! I've made 5 different batches of soap in the last couple of weeks: pumpkin spice, fall forest, spicy chai, mountain spice and rosemary mint. The rosemary mint batch got terrible silicone rash, but only in one of the loaf molds (I use 2 per batch.)  I've had a little bit of silicone rash here and there, but never to this extent. Why only in one mold? Who knows. I can trim most of it off.


----------



## VikingChick

I’m back in my beloved Texas this week for work, and yesterday we went to my even more beloved H-E-B to pick up a few things. They’ve always had a baking section with silicone mini-cake molds, and yesterday I got this one!


----------



## Zing

The good news is I masterbatched lye solution and oils mixture.  This weekend I've gotta get going on a special Christmas order.  The bad news is I unmolded and cut yesterday's double batch to discover my first batch with stearic spots.  It's late and I have no energy to research it.  Mrs. Zing says they're beautiful.  Good night!


----------



## Misschief

Zing said:


> The good news is I masterbatched lye solution and oils mixture.  This weekend I've gotta get going on a special Christmas order.  The bad news is I unmolded and cut yesterday's double batch to discover my first batch with stearic spots.  It's late and I have no energy to research it.  Mrs. Zing says they're beautiful.  Good night!


Always trust Mrs. Zing.


----------



## Zing

Made phase 1 of a special order.  I'l be angsty overnight.  I initally was proud of my emulsion but it thickened up quickly.  My in the pot swirl turned into glop glop and used a chopstick.  I get to use my "multi plane" cutter from a good friend from here gave me.


----------



## AliOop

While shopping around to restock my cocoa butter, an effort was made to "save money." Which means the order needed to be, cómo se dice?  "upsized" to qualify for free shipping. 

Oh well. I've been wanting to try broccoli seed oil... and restock a particular FO ... and get some more argan and babassu oils ... and... well, you get the picture.


----------



## Zing

I soaped today, finished phase 2 of 2.  So stressful because it's a special order.  Since getting stearic spots last week, I was paraonid and soaped too warm and everything went to thick trace quickly.  I yelled for requested Mrs. Zing to assist with her frosting skills.  Everything's warm and gellin' under wraps but it's gonna be a l o n g 24 hours til unmolding.
Oh, using my new multi-plane cutter -- lookin' at you, you know who -- was easy peasy!  So psyched about my new toy!!
Lovin' the peppermint eo and benzoin resinoid combo!


----------



## dmcgee5034

I made 2 batches today. The first one I did 2 blues and TD with Winter Wonderland FO, and the second I split in half and made 2 different types: black and 2 blues with cool water FO, and red and 2 browns with patchouli cedarwood. All in the fridge now since they are all made with goats milk. Pictures in a few days in the photo thread.


----------



## JoyfulSudz

I used some of those EOs I was gifted and made a One Pot Wonder loaf with Orchard Plow blend from EOcalc.  Eager to cut it tomorrow!  (Will the waiting ever get easier???)


----------



## Soaplizard

went on soapcalc and printed off a new recipe


----------



## Zany_in_CO

JoyfulSudz said:


> (Will the waiting ever get easier???)


Yes. At the point you realize "your baby" is capable of doing its own thing -- as long as you allow it to do so. 
It takes time. Patience, Grasshopper.


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

WSP lost my last order and to make up for it being late they sent me double the amount I ordered of everything. I was reordering Several of my favorite fragrances.   I had ordered large sizes- now I've got plenty for all of next year!  Also they're having a sale....


----------



## JoyfulSudz

Zany_in_CO said:


> Yes. At the point you realize "your baby" is capable of doing its own thing -- as long as you allow it to do so.
> It takes time. Patience, Grasshopper.


I've made 100s of batches and can hardly wait to cut into each new one.  It's still exciting every time.  That's why I love making soap!  
I've been working on patience for nearly 70 years, so I'm not too optimistic on that front!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

JoyfulSudz said:


> I've been working on patience for nearly 70 years, so I'm not too optimistic on that front!


Then, the only remedy is to make more soap, more often... if you plan it right, you can be unmolding something every day!


----------



## LynetteO

JoyfulSudz said:


> I used some of those EOs I was gifted and made a One Pot Wonder…  (Will the waiting ever get easier???)


Nope.


----------



## AAShillito

I ventured into Orange- Patchouli land today. Although all I can smell is Orange atm. Used BB's Orange Peel & Patchouli FO's. Hoping the cut looks great, had it on a heating pad to enhance the brights I used.


----------



## dmcgee5034

AAShillito said:


> I ventured into Orange- Patchouli land today. Although all I can smell is Orange atm. Used BB's Orange Peel & Patchouli FO's. Hoping the cut looks great, had it on a heating pad to enhance the brights I used.


Your soap is adorable!  I love the little flowers all over the top.


----------



## AAShillito

dmcgee5034 said:


> Your soap is adorable!  I love the little flowers all over the top.


Thank you!!!


----------



## dlwwv304

FlybyStardancer said:


> So I'm just wondering what stages everyone's at.  I'm a curious little cat, I am.
> 
> For myself, I'm waiting for my most recent batch of bar soap to firm up (trying to give it 24 hours before I even touch it, since the soapcalc numbers put it just shy of the 'ideal' hardness range). In addition I fiddled around with the liquid soap I made yesterday (a good chunk of it didn't dissolved, and I was seeing if that was because there wasn't enough water to dilute it all... sure enough that was the problem so it was diluted and added to the bottle holding the rest of it).
> 
> And right now I have a tea going that will eventually be strained and frozen, to be used when I make my shampoo bar. Still need to get to my aunt's to pick her citrus trees... But at least I can have the liquid ready to go! I measured out 1/2 oz of dried marshmallow root, 1 1/2 cups water (both weighed to the gram), and then for kicks I tossed in one bag each of Bigelow's Chammomile Lemon and I Love Lemon teas. I'm going to be infusing both chamomile and lemon into the oils, and needed to use the teas anyways (and I don't drink tea). Win-win, right? I might not need all of the tea for the shampoo bar (I'll only be using about 500g oils after all), but at least I'll have it done.


I’ve been recently experimenting with natural colors and I used a little bit of bronze Mica in my last two batches of Cold pressed Vanilla Sandalwood!


----------



## AliOop

dlwwv304 said:


> I’ve been recently experimenting with natural colors and I used a little bit of bronze Mica in my last two batches of Cold pressed Vanilla Sandalwood!


I love Vanilla Sandalwood, and those are beautiful! 

Pssst.... it's cold processed, not pressed.


----------



## Zing

A soapy evening indeed!

First, I cut my hot cocoa special order, Hot Cocoa and was greatly relieved that it was not a disaster.  My emulsion went to pudding in a hot nanosecond.  

I also made soap!  First time with patchouli essential oil -- and lime EO.  The dishes smell soooo good!

Not sure why I'm recently getting plagued with stearic spots!!  Erg!  The last coupla sessions I was soaping with very warm oils and got stearic spots.  Tonight I waited until room temp and think I saw stearic spots in the batter.  Not sure because I also added colloidal oatmeal.


----------



## AAShillito

My daughter cut the Orange Patchouli for me today. Turned out just like I was hoping.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

AAShillito said:


> My daughter cut the Orange Patchouli for me today. Turned out just like I was hoping.


Nice close-up on the flowers! Well done!


----------



## maryloucb

Next up for me will be Christmas/holiday soaps. Making a fir needle scented "O Christmas Tree" with a secret feather (tree) swirl, and the other will be "Wintermint." Trying to decide between a one pot wonder or an ombre for that one. I won't actually be able to make it for a couple of weeks since I'll be traveling all over the state and beyond with my son for hockey for the foreseeable future


----------



## Zany_in_CO

maryloucb said:


> Making a fir needle scented "O Christmas Tree" with a secret feather (tree) swirl


Can't wait to see that! Sibirian Fir is one of my all-time-fave EOs! I can already "mind-smell" it!


----------



## Zing

I'm also on Team Fir Needle essential oil!

I soaped today!  If you've been following my drama lately with a sudden pandemic of stearic spots and seizing batter -- today was perfect!!  Thanks to my peeps here, I heated the problem palm oil (new problematic brand) to 180.  I was so happy with my emulsion which gave me time with a complicated design.  And I will say there were no moments of panic, no screaming for Mrs. Zing for her moral support and frosting skills.  I made it all by myseff!  It's a 2 phase soap and the last of 2 loaves.  Hurray!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Zing said:


> -- today was perfect!!



Happy Soapers Dance


----------



## Zing

Zany_in_CO said:


> Happy Soapers Dance
> 
> View attachment 68926


I was hoping for this exact emoji!!


----------



## AliOop

Today started with non-soapy things... harvesting our rhubarb! It went into the turkey roaster with some home grown apples from one friend, and some home-grown pears from another friend. Neither the apples nor the pears were wonderful for eating, but combined with rhubarb, cinnamon, brown sugar, and maple syrup, it turned into 10 quarts of pretty great rhubarb-pear-apple sauce, if I do say so myself. 

THEN I remembered the fridge full of beef fat trimmings that needed to be rendered into tallow. A friend brought it by earlier in the week, but work has been so busy, I forgot about it. Ack! Most of the rest of today was spent trimming, chopping, and rendering. Sadly, the meat grinder attachment on my KitchenAid was just no match for this batch (lots of leaf fat), so hand chopping it is.  After all that, half of the trimmings are still waiting to be chopped and are taking up most of the garage fridge!  

But it won't be tonight. My back is tired, and one hand has a pretty good blister from all that chopping. Thankfully, 12 quarts of rendered tallow are on the counter so far. I'm way too tired to clean this stuff tonight, so it will go into the fridge for a few rounds of cleaning some other time.  Meanwhile, my hands are very soft from all that very natural tallow "balm" they've been stuck in all day.


----------



## LynetteO

Today I diluted some soap paste for LS & made a 22oz batch of orange patchouli CP soap. Everything went great .


----------



## squarepancakes

I was supposed to make 2 embeds today but under prepped, so could only fill one. Need to finish up my soaps for Christmas soon!

I kept the excess in a tub + ziplock to use as soap dough next time and took some out to touch up on my logcake soaps (added some sprinkles and stuck a "santa hat"). They were made from some leftover batter a couple of weeks ago and frosted as if they were actual logcakes! 






						Soap Show & Tell
					

I so wondered what happened to your post, like maybe I had dreamed that you made new soaps 🙂  I sure have a lot of dreams that I make soap!!! 😆




					www.soapmakingforum.com
				






AliOop said:


> Today started with non-soapy things... harvesting our rhubarb! It went into the turkey roaster with some home grown apples from one friend, and some home-grown pears from another friend. Neither the apples nor the pears were wonderful for eating, but combined with rhubarb, cinnamon, brown sugar, and maple syrup, it turned into 10 quarts of pretty great rhubarb-pear-apple sauce, if I do say so myself.



Oh gosh that sauce sounds absolutely divine!


----------



## VikingChick

@AliOop That’s an impressive day’s work!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

I got bit by the _Just-Git-'er-Done_ bug yesterday. I haven't made just-for-fun soap since I retired in 2017. I promised myself then that I would gather up all my leftover oils and soap them before they spoiled. I gathered from the basement, the laundry room, the fridge, and the kitchen cabinet and made a list. 

Thankfully, all bottles, buckets and boxes were labeled with the amount they contained so I was able to produce a list of how much of each I have to work with. 

Then I went to my recipe file. Progress came to a grinding halt. It hit me that it's going to take more _creative thought_ than motivation and high energy to go forward! Lord help me!


----------



## Jersey Girl

Wanted to try something different today so I made a small loaf of a very simple 75% lard soap. Added  a little bit of coconut and palm kernel oil split and a bit of castor and sorbitol cause I love some good bubbles   Also used dual lye 95/5. No color but I did scent it with a very light clean scent…Cool Citrus Basil. I love how creamy it looks. Tucked away to gel. Looking forward to cutting and trying this one out.


----------



## mx5inpenn

So far today I have cut my 1st attempt at the challenge for this month. I cut it both ways to see which I prefer and wow Nelly, I have a strong preference! So I'll shortly be making another batch to cut only that way. I received the last few scents I've been waiting on for holiday soaps and need to get those made also.


----------



## AAShillito

Making Gobbling Turkeys this weekend. Thank you Glenda  for all your help 

@glendam


----------



## Zing

I made soap today!  Yeah, you heard right, that's two days in a row!  I blended the most beautiful purple (BB's magenta and blue micas).  Alas, the batter was muddy gray because the EO blend was equal parts patchoulie, anise, lavender, orange (a variation of EOcalc's South of France.)  The patch and orange are very dark.  We'll see what the final product looks like.

And was fighting for dishes because like @AliOop , Mrs. Zing was canning a lot this weekend.  She made one of my faves, rhubarb and raspberry jam.  Today it's applesauce.  All fruit from our yard.  If she cans something from our garden, the label gets a heart.


----------



## Catscankim

Vicki C said:


> I sold at an all-day too long market yesterday. I did okay but the afternoon dragged. Most customers were great, but I am always surprised by people who look at my products and comment to each other “oh look they have…” I get that instinct but I always want to say “what ‘they’? It’s just me. I’m standing right here.”
> Yesterday two women were doing the same thing, I tried to greet them but they just treated me like I wasn’t there. They were looking at my shampoo bars and one said “oh look they have shampoo bars, have you ever tried these?” and the other woman replied snarkily “no I’m not a survivalist…” Then they sashayed off. Uhh… okay bye ladies.


I get that all the time at work. "you guys have room for me right now?" "I'm the only one here and they just called a trauma alert". Ok, I will call upstairs..... Then they call back to inform me that nobody is answering upstairs. "I will repeat what I told you during our last phone conversation. I am the only one here." "Oh, ok, can you guys take me after the trauma alert? But I'd rather go upstairs. Can one of you meet me up there after the trauma?"... I am the ONLY one here and I am not firing up the other scanner and leaving the EMERGENCY ROOM to go up there. "oh, ok, can you send somebody up there?" smh...

Thats using my newly acquired customer service voice LOL. I have been there for seven years. In the past my answer would be more along the lines of "is the overhead paging broken on your floor? They just called a trauma alert, did you not hear it? No, I am by myself down here and I will call you when the room is available. Please do not call back I will not answer the phone" Usually that answer was more effective LOL.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Zing said:


> rhubarb and raspberry jam.


We really need a drool emoji! YUM!


Catscankim said:


> Thats using my newly acquired customer service voice LOL.


----------



## Misschief

One down, one to go. Yesterday's market gave me a VERY clear indicator of my bestselling soaps of the year - Patchouli & Orange and Goat Milk & Lavender. I ran out of both yesterday and the Patchouli & Orange was the batch I made a month ago. People were requesting both, and it wasn't just one or two people asking. So, I have the Goat Milk & Lavender in the mold and the Patch & Orange is coming up, as soon as I have the dishes washed.


----------



## Zing

Misschief said:


> One down, one to go. Yesterday's market gave me a VERY clear indicator of my bestselling soaps of the year - Patchouli & Orange and Goat Milk & Lavender. I ran out of both yesterday and the Patchouli & Orange was the batch I made a month ago. People were requesting both, and it wasn't just one or two people asking. So, I have the Goat Milk & Lavender in the mold and the Patch & Orange is coming up, as soon as I have the dishes washed.


50/50 Patch/Orange?  So happy for you that you get clear direction from your customers!


----------



## AliOop

Yesterday's soapy things were putting the total of 16 quarts of rendered-but-not-yet-cleaned-tallow in the fridge, cleaning up all the greasy utensils, and then heading out with a friend to pick up a destash of approximately 250 lotion containers from someone in the area who is moving out of the country. She included a bunch of BB micas, a few molds, and lots of test-sized BBs FOs (mostly Christmas scents). I foresee some Christmas soaps in the near future!

It was a bit of a drive out into the country and back, but my friend and I were chatting away. We got to her house and continued to sit in my car and chat some more.... until I noticed the ginormous spider crawling on the inside of the car roof towards her head!!   A bit of school-girl screaming erupted, but we eventually flicked him out of the car and stomped on him.

The destash seller had mentioned that the containers were all new and unopened, but that she had stored them in her garage for almost two years. No doubt that was the stowaway's home port. When I got home, everything went into my garage, where it will stay till I have some time to evict any other little tenants with a garden hose, before bringing it all into the house for proper sanitizing.


----------



## Misschief

Zing said:


> 50/50 Patch/Orange?  So happy for you that you get clear direction from your customers!


Yup, 50/50 patch/orange. It smells amazing!

This is the first year that it's as clear as it is. The orange/patch soap is one I couldn't keep in stock this year.


----------



## Zing

I made soap -- if you're counting, that's 3 in 3 days!  I had some leftover peppermint "sticks" (thin slabs) from making my Hot Cocoa soap.  So I made a Christmasy embed soap with a "simple" green & white in the pot swirl, scented with equal parts peppermint/lavender/rosemary essential oils.  How I generated 100 dirty measuring spoons is beyond me.  Everything is warm and cozy and gelling.


----------



## dmcgee5034

AliOop said:


> Today started with non-soapy things... harvesting our rhubarb! It went into the turkey roaster with some home grown apples from one friend, and some home-grown pears from another friend. Neither the apples nor the pears were wonderful for eating, but combined with rhubarb, cinnamon, brown sugar, and maple syrup, it turned into 10 quarts of pretty great rhubarb-pear-apple sauce, if I do say so myself.


Yummmmmmmm


----------



## dmcgee5034

Today I found some new coated signs/poster board that was perfect to repurpose as mold dividers. Bonus that my loaf mold divider ends fit my small square, too. Got the hubby to assist with the cutting and they came out perfect. So. Many. Options. LOL 

I also think I’m a bit soap obsessed now - anyone else dream about soap and soaping?  
I even had a terrible ?dream? where I forgot I was making soap and not baking a cake and licked the rubber spatula covered with soap batter. Oh em gee, I woke up freaked out!  Note to self, soap is not an eat….


----------



## Zany_in_CO

dmcgee5034 said:


> anyone else dream about soap and soaping?


A better question is... Who doesn't do that?!


----------



## Zing

Alright, peeps, FOUR SOAPS IN FOUR DAYS!  I'm feeling, what's the word -- chuffed  -- about my emulsion that allowed me plenty of time on the design.  And chuffed to use my purple mica blend of magenta and blue BB micas.  Scented with Mrs. Zing's fave lavender who knows what the crowd favorites are.


----------



## ed.balaun

Autumn colors. First time goat’s milk (powder) and mango butter. Almond FO. I‘m glad that I layered this time instead of swirling.


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken

At last I have jumped on the Blacksmith Soap bandwagon! Never before had I soaped with borax, KOH, honey, or pumice. Dissolving the borax was the trickiest part for me. My water must not have been quite hot enough; I ended up with borax "rocks" and had to try again. Thanks to @earlene for the recipe! Perhaps I'll post a picture later.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Has anyone here had problems with Soapers Choice oils that were adulterated? I'm just trying to verify this post before contacting them directly about a problem I'm having with PKO. TIA


----------



## Zing

I made soap today.  Lord knows what number of batches I'm on in so many days.  I did take last evening off for my social life, of all things.  Scented with 50 50 cedarwood and bergamot, colored with cocoa powder and un.  Oh, and I successfully dissolved colloidal oats in my oil mixture -- thanks, @AliOop for the tip!  Everything is cozy under a pile o' towels.


----------



## Jersey Girl

Zany_in_CO said:


> Has anyone here had problems with Soapers Choice oils that were adulterated? I'm just trying to verify this post before contacting them directly about a problem I'm having with PKO. TIA


I’ve never had a problem with SC oils but I just got 60 lbs of PKO from them so I hope there is not an issue. Only used it a few times so far but seems fine. What problem are you having. i got mine in 30 lb cubes.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Jersey Girl said:


> What problem are you having.


The last two batches of my friends & family favorite _50/50 Lard & PKO Hair & Body (Liquid) Shampoo_ isn't saponifying as it usually does. It starts out opaque then becomes clear over time. The latest two batches not only don't clear but half of it settles to the bottom and the lather isn't nearly as nice as it normally is. 

I've never had a problem with SC oils either. That's what concerns me! I'd hate to lose a trusted supplier if they really are selling adulterated oils.

I haven't made any in a long time due to that glitch. I have a lot of PKO (flakes) from SC that I need to use up. I want to move forward, but *that post* made me think I need to verify before soaping it.


----------



## Jersey Girl

Zany_in_CO said:


> The last two batches of my friends & family favorite _50/50 Lard & PKO Hair & Body (Liquid) Shampoo_ isn't saponifying as it usually does. It starts out opaque then becomes clear over time. The latest two batches not only don't clear but half of it settles to the bottom and the lather isn't nearly as nice as it normally is.
> 
> I've never had a problem with SC oils either. That's what concerns me! I'd hate to lose a trusted supplier if they really are selling adulterated oils.
> 
> I haven't made any in a long time due to that glitch. I have a lot of PKO (flakes) from SC that I need to use up. I want to move forward, but *that post* made me think I need to verify before soaping it.


Well that’s not good!  I didn’t buy the flakes, but the blocks of pko instead. i was at a supplier relatively close to me that sells the flakes.  They were out of the blocks.  they told me the flakes were just the solid pko that they shred up. I was a bit confused as I have read some threads here that say the flakes and the regular pko have different qualities. SC was cheaper to ship to me than buying from them with no shipping btw!  Could your KOH be the issue?


----------



## dibbles

I'm using SC HO sunflower and castor without problems. I know it isn't PKO, so maybe not helpful but just to say those oils have been fine.


----------



## Serene

@AliOop Spider + Car = BURN IT, to the ground.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Jersey Girl said:


> I have read some threads here that say the flakes and the regular pko have different qualities.


The main difference is the flakes are much easier to use.


Jersey Girl said:


> SC was cheaper to ship to me than buying from them with no shipping btw!


Oh my. That's crazy. Same here. I can buy locally but it's a good 45 minute drive away and SC is cheaper even with shipping... and the quality is consistently reliable... or at least it used to be.


Jersey Girl said:


> Could your KOH be the issue?


Yes. I definitely think so.


----------



## lucycat

I have had no problems with SC oils either.  I normally use 92 degree coconut and had to order a bucket of 76 this summer because of the outside heat.  It wasn't as white as I expected.  Mike pulled the batch number to let me know production date and that the top of the batch is used for popcorn oil (I didn't know) which does have more yellow color.

I think the flakes and solid PKO are different.  I like PKO and use about 1/3 - 1/2 of my lathering oils with the balance coconut.  I find that PKO can provide more waxiness in my soap than I like if I use too much.   I notice that more with the solid.


----------



## Zing

Just emerged from my basement soap shop.  I masterbatched oils and lye solution -- this time WITHOUT a certain problematic brand of palm oil.

I also made my annual attempt at a reverse feather swirl evergreen tree soap.  5 colors and lots o' dishes and I'm pooped!  I'm trying to be zen about the cut.  If it's not gift- or sell-worthy, at least I'll get great smelling soap for personal use.

I think Mrs. Zing has gotten bit by the soap bug because she is seeing things through the lens of soap, poor li'l lamb.  Every other weekend we visit my elderly dad, a 4 hour trip on rural Midwestern roads.  Friday she was loving the fields of dried corn under a cloudy gray sky and thought those would be great colors for soap.  Then the sun was setting and could I do an ombre with pink and blue?  And then today on the return trip, she said to make sure I include that distant tree line....


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Zing said:


> I think Mrs. Zing has gotten bit by the soap bug because she is seeing things through the lens of soap,


What's not to love?  Maybe Mrs. Zing needs to take up watercolor painting?


----------



## LynetteO

Today is my last day of quarantine and I’m feeling fabulous post C-19. So I made, you guessed it, !
I thought I’d get some snowflake soap made for Christmas gifts. It’s a recipe from my INS 160 experiment this summer. I know better than to SB too much, especially if batch has GW415 included & it did. However, my SB was throwing out massive bubbles on low, so I dared to speed up & pulse a couple times to see if it was the speed or the bell?! OyVey did I have to work quickly because over blending with soy wax was/is NOT a good idea!  Poured at a much thicker trace than I wanted, but alas all is well.


----------



## basti

Trying out a paper lined wooden mold for the first time. Mildly terrified but also excited. It's still a 1 lb batch mold, so I'm not getting too big for my breeches yet. I love these small batches a lot since I can really mess around a lot with oil percentages, colors, and fragrances. 
My batter was gloriously thin today and I'm so proud of myself for how far my emulsion spotting skills have progressed lol. Though... I might've poured a little too thin today...  It'll be gorgeous either way I'm sure, as long as I can get it out of the mold that is


----------



## Zing

basti said:


> Trying out a paper lined wooden mold for the first time. Mildly terrified but also excited. It's still a 1 lb batch mold, so I'm not getting too big for my breeches yet. I love these small batches a lot since I can really mess around a lot with oil percentages, colors, and fragrances.
> My batter was gloriously thin today and I'm so proud of myself for how far my emulsion spotting skills have progressed lol. Though... I might've poured a little too thin today...  It'll be gorgeous either way I'm sure, as long as I can get it out of the mold that is


You got this!  And the only way we'll believe you is with photographic evidence!  It took me months to master emulsion and I'm still proud when I succeed!  My stick blender is mostly a stirring spoon with occasional 3-second bursts.  Good for you!

My soapy day was clean up after an 10 batch marathon.  All the towels used in gelling are washed as well as the table cloth that covers my soap workstation.  I have over 100 bars on curing racks which should be plenty for our holiday gift giving plus enough if friends want a special order.  I still need to make a few more batches but the cure-by date is Christmas Day so still have a few weeks.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Zing said:


> I still need to make a few more batches


More christmas trees please... with just christmasy green... and stearic spots for stars! LOL


----------



## basti

Zing said:


> You got this!  And the only way we'll believe you is with photographic evidence!  It took me months to master emulsion and I'm still proud when I succeed!  My stick blender is mostly a stirring spoon with occasional 3-second bursts.  Good for you!



Haha, thank you for the good energy! It did end up being too thin and got all muddied. Luckily "muddy" was a lovely pink-toned burgundy. Happy accidents

My soapy thing of the day was dishes. LOL. But maybe if I have the energy, I'll work on some MP.


----------



## Kaolin washer

tried 2% caster oil in a batch of soap and yes i could tell the difference, I think I am hooked now


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Kaolin washer said:


> tried 2% caster oil in a batch of soap and yes i could tell the difference, I think I am hooked now


I rarely need the _castor oil boost of lather_ in most of my bar soaps, but it does come in handy when I do need it.  It's a good thing.


----------



## msunnerstood

Zing said:


> Just emerged from my basement soap shop.  I masterbatched oils and lye solution -- this time WITHOUT a certain problematic brand of palm oil.
> 
> I also made my annual attempt at a reverse feather swirl evergreen tree soap.  5 colors and lots o' dishes and I'm pooped!  I'm trying to be zen about the cut.  If it's not gift- or sell-worthy, at least I'll get great smelling soap for personal use.
> 
> I think Mrs. Zing has gotten bit by the soap bug because she is seeing things through the lens of soap, poor li'l lamb.  Every other weekend we visit my elderly dad, a 4 hour trip on rural Midwestern roads.  Friday she was loving the fields of dried corn under a cloudy gray sky and thought those would be great colors for soap.  Then the sun was setting and could I do an ombre with pink and blue?  And then today on the return trip, she said to make sure I include that distant tree line....


Ohh I just bought palm oil. What was the problematic brand?


----------



## Zing

msunnerstood said:


> Ohh I just bought palm oil. What was the problematic brand?


Bramble Berry.  I gave them feedback.

I made soap today so evidently my marathon was not yet complete.  Mrs. Zing asked me to make another batch that was more pleasing to the ladies.  So, twist my arm, I guess I'll have to make more soap!

I did an alternating wall pour.  For the first time I did it in my tall & skinny mold which was tricky.  Mrs. Zing watched the scale for each layer and did the mica lines.  (I pulled her out of her own canning shop where she's making cranberry champagne jelly!)  Also I did an ombre and for the first time did the technique of adding more colorant to the batter on each pour.  Love it -- so many less dishes compared to multiple colors.  Scented with 50 50 patchouli and lavender.


----------



## msunnerstood

Zing said:


> I pulled her out of her own canning shop where she's making cranberry champagne jelly!


 ummm.... YUMMM!!


----------



## Zing

msunnerstood said:


> ummm.... YUMMM!!


And her session timed just right with mixing my post-soaping-cocktail.  You can't exactly put leftover champagne back in the fridge, doncha know!


----------



## Misschief

Zing said:


> And her session timed just right with mixing my post-soaping-cocktail.  You can't exactly put leftover champagne back in the fridge, doncha know!


Absolutely not! That would be alcohol abuse!


----------



## basti

Having a very disjointed soaping day where I've prepped my FO, colorants, and lye  solution but nothing else. And now I'm going to go eat a pizza. I guess it just means the lye water can cool down . It's a little cold today (Florida cold, so it's like 65F, sorry ), so I figured I'd prep my oils after I'm eating. Controlled chaos, I say.

But, I'm going to do some layers today because I was inspired by a beer soap shop I found through google where they do soap designs inspired by the label of the beer they used in the soap. I've yet to do layers, so this should be a nice experience. Plus, if the beer accelerates my batter, no big deal~

Edit: I just remembered something ridiculous, as well.
I was scrolling through a board here and saw someone's soapcalc screenshot where they used Lard and my brain read Lard, Pig Tallow Manteca as Guinea Pig Tallow and I was very, very confused. Talk about a luxury oil


----------



## AliOop

basti said:


> Plus, if the beer accelerates my batter, no big deal~


Do be sure to boil off the alcohol first, or it won't just accelerate, it will seize.  Can't wait to see what you make!


----------



## VikingChick

Zing said:


> And her session timed just right with mixing my post-soaping-cocktail.  You can't exactly put leftover champagne back in the fridge, doncha know!


“Doncha know”:::::you’re making me miss living in MinneSNOWta!


----------



## Zing

VikingChick said:


> “Doncha know”:::::you’re making me miss living in MinneSNOWta!


Yah, sure now!  I didn't know you were a MinneSNOWtan!  I grew up in South Dakota, went to college in Minnesohta, lived a lifetime in Chicago (there's an accent, over by here), now back in Minneapolis.  I knew I was home when I heard the NPR guy says "Stay toooned for the noooz at tooo" _every single day_!


----------



## dibbles

VikingChick said:


> “Doncha know”:::::you’re making me miss living in MinneSNOWta!


And I am also in MN. When I read the post by @Zing I didn’t even notice the ’doncha’   Zing, since its also alcohol abuse to let champagne go flat, I hope you and Mrs. Zing didn’t let that happen.


----------



## basti

AliOop said:


> Do be sure to boil off the alcohol first, or it won't just accelerate, it will seize.  Can't wait to see what you make!



Went with the "go flat on the counter for a few days" method after I made... ahem... beer caramel. When I learned the don't walk away from boiling beer lesson was true   

But the deed is done, the soap has been soaped and there was no seizing here!


----------



## VikingChick

Zing said:


> Yah, sure now!  I didn't know you were a MinneSNOWtan!  I grew up in South Dakota, went to college in Minnesohta, lived a lifetime in Chicago (there's an accent, over by here), now back in Minneapolis.  I knew I was home when I heard the NPR guy says "Stay toooned for the noooz at tooo" _every single day_!


You betcha! I’m actually from Iowa originally, but lived in Rochester for 18 years. Then I went to Texas, now I’m in Tennessee…..it’s been a journey but I’m still (and always willl be) a Vikings fan!



dibbles said:


> And I am also in MN. When I read the post by @Zing I didn’t even notice the ’doncha’   Zing, since its also alcohol abuse to let champagne go flat, I hope you and Mrs. Zing didn’t let that happen.


Lol, Minnesota Nice doesn’t allow abuse of anyone or anything…..including champagne!  Where in MN are you, @dibbles, if you don’t mind me asking? I lived in Rochester for many years!


----------



## dibbles

VikingChick said:


> Lol, Minnesota Nice doesn’t allow abuse of anyone or anything…..including champagne!  Where in MN are you, @dibbles, if you don’t mind me asking? I lived in Rochester for many years!


I’m in the Twin Cities area. I have a cousin in Rochester.


----------



## msunnerstood

dibbles said:


> And I am also in MN. When I read the post by @Zing I didn’t even notice the ’doncha’   Zing, since its also alcohol abuse to let champagne go flat, I hope you and Mrs. Zing didn’t let that happen.


I don't think I knew you were a Minnesootan too. Im MN born and raised. Lived in SD 1 year and have now lived in WI last 4 years (I try to ignore the PackFans)

I havent made soap in a few months. Made one tonight and realized too late (mid-pour) that the total batch weight was for a smaller mold.. My bars will be shorter than normal so I'll have to cut them wider.



dibbles said:


> I’m in the Twin Cities area. I have a cousin in Rochester.


If you drove east a bit till you crossed the river to Wisconsin, you'd be pretty close to me.. or your cousin would anyway.


----------



## dmcgee5034

I brought little sample size soaps to my team of about 30 people at work today. Everyone loved smelling them and picking a favorite. 

Just to jump on the MN train, I’ve been there once when I was about 10. There was so much snow!  We jumped out the 3rd story window of my aunts house into the snow bank. Good times!


----------



## AliOop

While my DH was busy answering happy birthday calls from our kids, we paused the movie, and I snuck into the soap room and made soap! I was just covering it up when he hung from the last call, and we returned to watching the rest of Top Gun Maverick. Can you believe it's already available via streaming?  

Anyway, back to the soap... I really like the colors, but I was rushing to get it done while he was still on the phone, and didn't let my oils cool down enough.  So it thickened fast, and as a result, the design may not be as expected. But it smells good!


----------



## MrsZ

AliOop said:


> While my DH was busy answering happy birthday calls from our kids, we paused the movie, and I snuck into the soap room and made soap! I was just covering it up when he hung from the last call, and we returned to watching the rest of Top Gun Maverick. Can you believe it's already available via streaming?
> 
> Anyway, back to the soap... I really like the colors, but I was rushing to get it done while he was still on the phone, and didn't let my oils cool down enough.  So it thickened fast, and as a result, the design may not be as expected. But it smells good!


Please share pictures of the cut when you get that far! Sometimes rushed designs look pretty cool.


----------



## AliOop

MrsZ said:


> Please share pictures of the cut when you get that far! Sometimes rushed designs look pretty cool.


Thanks, I will share at some point, but I'm hoping it will work for this month's challenge - which would mean not posting till the entry thread opens. But if it is a fail, I'll totally post here instead.


----------



## Zing

I got a great start to my day!  A friend recently celebrated a milestone birthday and, surprise, she got a gift of my soap and lotion bars.  Today she sent a photo of the products and a text, "Love this stuff!!  Do you know how much joy you bring people?  Have you fully appreciated yourself?"
I guess this post is kinda braggy, sorry, but it's nice to hear this.  Here's what I get a kick out of, though.  People go _bonkers _over my lotion bars -- and they are so simple and easy to make!  Three ingredients, melt, pour, apply!  Have a good weekend,


----------



## AliOop

@Zing that's so cool and not braggy at all. When someone loves our handcrafted products, we all want to bask in that glow and rejoice with you!


----------



## MrsZ

I feel like I had my first real "soapy" day in over a year today. I made two batches of soap! My kids started homeschooling this year, so it's tough for me to find enough time to really get deep into soapmaking lately.

I have had a lot of demand from friends and family for soap, and finally started to run out of last year's soaps, so I really wanted to try to get back into it. 

I used Nurture's Herbalicious and the discoloration is really strange. Can't wait to cut into it tomorrow! It's deep brown right now.

I also made a big loaf mold of oatmeal, milk and honey soap. It smells so good, and I'm hoping it won't overheat since I took out of the freezer after about 45 minutes.

I'm so happy to be back!


----------



## basti

MrsZ said:


> I used Nurture's Herbalicious and the discoloration is really strange. Can't wait to cut into it tomorrow! It's deep brown right now.



I'm super curious to see this one after it's cut. I was FO hunting earlier and noticed their test of this cured into a dark slate purple. So strange!


----------



## MrsZ

basti said:


> I'm super curious to see this one after it's cut. I was FO hunting earlier and noticed their test of this cured into a dark slate purple. So strange!


I will share pictures after the cut! I think @dibbles has some photos of the color morphing, if I remember correctly. I searched for Herbalicious here in the forum and found them at one point.


----------



## mx5inpenn

Not today, but yesterday. My friend that carries my soap in his salon called the other night and told me he's sold out of Love Spell again. So I made a double batch of that and another scented with Elf Sweat from Nature's Garden. And another challenge attempt. 

And my ex husband surprised me with a Caterpillar. I've been itching for one, but wouldn't spend the money, so it's my Christmas present from him and the kids. Soooo excited!!


----------



## dibbles

MrsZ said:


> I will share pictures after the cut! I think @dibbles has some photos of the color morphing, if I remember correctly. I searched for Herbalicious here in the forum and found them at one point.


I do! The FO was called Dirty back then. Want to see a FO color change? Good pic for Newbies (post #2)

@MrsZ I'm looking forward to seeing your soap when it discolors.



mx5inpenn said:


> And my ex husband surprised me with a Caterpillar. I've been itching for one, but wouldn't spend the money, so it's my Christmas present from him and the kids. Soooo excited!!


What a great gift!


----------



## AliOop

mx5inpenn said:


> And my ex husband surprised me with a Caterpillar. I've been itching for one, but wouldn't spend the money, so it's my Christmas present from him and the kids. Soooo excited!!


Ummm, so not to pry, but exactly why is he an EX then?   

JK and no need to explain. My ex also used to send nice Christmas gifts to me and to my husband. It was great for our daughter to see her parents getting along with each other after they finally grew up.


----------



## VikingChick

MrsZ said:


> I used Nurture's Herbalicious and the discoloration is really strange. Can't wait to cut into it tomorrow! It's deep brown right now.


I love that FO! I used it about a year ago but I added alkanet powder since the website said the discoloration would eventually fade. I’m starting into candlemaking, and I’m sitting here thinking what an amazing candle that FO would make (I know it wouldn’t discolor, but it would just smell so good!).


----------



## TashaBird

Hey all! I’ve been MIA from soap and body care making. I got busy with deer season (success!), my day job of massage therapist is back in action (sort of), and honestly I’ve been having a challenging mental health time. But, today I measured the fats for one of my signature rustic series soaps which is %100 tallow. I add sugar for extra lather. But, I’m on here today researching if I’d like to add citric acid, how much, and at what phase. Anyone wanna give me a short cut to those answers?


----------



## Zany_in_CO

TashaBird said:


> I’d like to add citric acid, how much, and at what phase.


Check out @DeeAnna 's *Soapy Stuff - Citric Acid*.


----------



## basti

Made a batch... forgot to put sodium lactate in. It was literally right in front of me on my desk the entire time, even partially on top of my recipe print out 

I'm just glad it's a non-essential ingredient and not something actually important  ADHD 1 - Basti 0


----------



## MrsZ

I'm really bad about bouncing between hobbies. I get the itch to work on one, then become obsessed with it to the exclusion of all others for a while. That being said, I have the soaping bug again and am trying to make as much as I can before my brain switches gears again.

So.... Today I made my first beer soap! I have had a Guinness set aside for soaping for months now. After seeing @basti's success, I felt ready to give it a go. I boiled the beer, then froze it. I did a total water replacement. It got hot, but not too hot! Soaped perfectly, but a little quicker than I'm accustomed to. I did a TD drop swirl/ top layer. Can't wait to see the cut!


----------



## TashaBird

Zany_in_CO said:


> Check out @DeeAnna 's *Soapy Stuff - Citric Acid*.


Thanks @Zany_in_CO That’s what I was looking for!


----------



## Marsi

Today I ran out of dish detergent, so I pulled out the ancient coconut/KOH taffy to dilute (added a dash of local eucalyptus EO and did my dishes ) ... the paste so old that I have forgotten when I made it (maybe a decade ago?) ... it's gone almost completely clear, with little flecks of stearic/palmitic, and it stretches a little like soft toffee.

I'd forgotten how much I like the smell of pure coconut soap (the smell reminds me of being a child )


----------



## MrsZ

I cut my beer soap expecting a dark brown bar as the batter was very dark, only to find the whole thing is a light creamy tan! I didn't expect that. I wonder if it went tan because of the high lard content? Or do you have to add colorant to keep the batter dark?


----------



## AliOop

MrsZ said:


> I cut my beer soap expecting a dark brown bar as the batter was very dark, only to find the whole thing is a light creamy tan! I didn't expect that. I wonder if it went tan because of the high lard content? Or do you have to add colorant to keep the batter dark?


I’ve only gotten a tan from beer soap unless I add colorants.


----------



## Vinny

dmcgee5034 said:


> I am soooo excited today!!!  Today my first batch is FINALLY ready to try! That was the longest 6 weeks of my life - lol. I have been dying to see how any of my batches came out, as you can imagine. I used a bar tonight for the very first time, and I loved it!  Woo Hoo!  I have 2 friends that are each getting a bar tomorrow with a QR code to a surverymonkey to give me their honest feedback.
> 
> I think my next batches look better, but these are Batch 1 - my very first ever CP soap….
> 
> Goat Milk Soap


We've been trying to find a way to get unbiased feedback from our friends & family and your mention of surveymonkey just fixed our little dilemma. Thank you!


----------



## MrsZ

AliOop said:


> I’ve only gotten a tan from beer soap unless I add colorants.


Thanks for your input, that makes me feel better!


----------



## mx5inpenn

AliOop said:


> Ummm, so not to pry, but exactly why is he an EX then?
> 
> JK and no need to explain. My ex also used to send nice Christmas gifts to me and to my husband. It was great for our daughter to see her parents getting along with each other after they finally grew up.


Lol we are definitely better people not together. But we have 4 kids, the younger ones are 8 and 10. We co-parent well and always get each other nice gifts for birthdays and Christmas because it's from the kids too. We don't even have gifts from Mom or Dad, it's all from both of us and we split the cost.


----------



## VikingChick

mx5inpenn said:


> Lol we are definitely better people not together. But we have 4 kids, the younger ones are 8 and 10. We co-parent well and always get each other nice gifts for birthdays and Christmas because it's from the kids too. We don't even have gifts from Mom or Dad, it's all from both of us and we split the cost.


I love that you and your ex can do that!


----------



## Umm Raniyah

wolfsnaps said:


> I am waiting for my second batch ever to harden...going on 48 hours. I can see how addicting this could be though.
> 
> 
> when you wash stuff, don;t you just do it right away or is it better to wait?


I do both and I hate wasting my soap I am water to you know that tiny bit of left over soap and pour it on the dish pan or on dirty dishes and   wash my dishes with it. That way there is no waste of my hard work. If soap liquid  soap spills when I am transferring it to a bottle I wipe it up with.... yes my dish rag and wash dishes with that too.

Zany_in_CO said:
Check out @DeeAnna 's *Soapy Stuff - Citric Acid*.

I love citric acid and citric juice in my dish soap I make mine is dual lye and it is the best dish soap it "CUTS" grease so well

I explain to customers:
 "you know those black and clear plastic containers you get as take out (will post a picture of it), although  I hate plastic I do not give my China out to people (especially not my favor color PURPLE) so I use those when I have some (if my husband did not throw them out SMH)
 Well if you every try to wash them the grease seems to always be left in them . Not with this soap. With my citric acid dish soap it cuts the grease soooo well yes so happy about that too.


----------



## MrsZ

I made oatmeal, milk, and honey soap Friday. I used powdered nonfat dry milk (I know I should use full fat, but I wanted to try this), Aveeno colloidal oats, and local raw honey. I scented it with equal parts WSP Oatmeal, Milk, and Honey II, Dulce Caramello, and Fresh Vanilla. I knew it'd get dark from the vanillin, but I'm surprised at how dark it's gotten! The first picture is when it was first cut, the second is what is looks like tonight.

I really need to figure a good way to take decent pictures in the house!


----------



## Zing

Gotta say that your photos are much clearer and crisp than mine!  You still have nice looking soap!  Gotta love the one color simplicity!


----------



## AliOop

@MrsZ I love a simple soap like that, esp with a nice vanilla + sugar type of scent!


----------



## MrsZ

AliOop said:


> @MrsZ I love a simple soap like that, esp with a nice vanilla + sugar type of scent!


Me too! Before I started making soap, I always bought simple bars of soap, and OMH was always my favorite.


----------



## basti

This morning I cut some MP loaves 












I also stamped some of my more recent soaps. I saw a video where a soapmaker used a libraryesque date stamp on the bottom of their soap at the end of the video and I've been thinking about it ever since. I think its simple, yet charming. 






I'm gonna make another batch of MP tonight (just two more and then I'm done for the month) and maybe make some ice for my next batch of CP, which I'll probably do this weekend.


----------



## Zing

basti said:


> This morning I cut some MP loaves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also stamped some of my more recent soaps. I saw a video where a soapmaker used a libraryesque date stamp on the bottom of their soap at the end of the video and I've been thinking about it ever since. I think its simple, yet charming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna make another batch of MP tonight (just two more and then I'm done for the month) and maybe make some ice for my next batch of CP, which I'll probably do this weekend.


FANTASTIC ocean soap!!


----------



## Lyche

Did some art for soap sleeves


----------



## maryloucb

Zing said:


> I got a great start to my day!  A friend recently celebrated a milestone birthday and, surprise, she got a gift of my soap and lotion bars.  Today she sent a photo of the products and a text, "Love this stuff!!  Do you know how much joy you bring people?  Have you fully appreciated yourself?"
> I guess this post is kinda braggy, sorry, but it's nice to hear this.  Here's what I get a kick out of, though.  People go _bonkers _over my lotion bars -- and they are so simple and easy to make!  Three ingredients, melt, pour, apply!  Have a good weekend,


Ok, I need your recipe! I want something new to add to my repetoire!


----------



## Zing

maryloucb said:


> Ok, I need your recipe! I want something new to add to my repetoire!


Super easy.  Don't blink, you might miss it.  By weight, 1/3 each of a butter, an oil, and beeswax.  I also add an essential oil at 1% and vitamin E oil at 1%.  

Melt and pour!  Wait a couple hours.  Too oily?  Re-melt and add more beeswax.  Too hard?  Re-melt and add more oil.  Near instant gratification for this impatient soaper.

I like mango butter for the butter.  For the oil, I like jojoba, mmmmmmeadowfoam seed oil, sweet almond oil, any oil that is light and absorbs quickly.  The most popular essential oils are lavender or clove (singly, not blended).

The molds I use are the cake pop molds, large bullet shapes.


----------



## maryloucb

Zing said:


> Super easy.  Don't blink, you might miss it.  By weight, 1/3 each of a butter, an oil, and beeswax.  I also add an essential oil at 1% and vitamin E oil at 1%.
> 
> Melt and pour!  Wait a couple hours.  Too oily?  Re-melt and add more beeswax.  Too hard?  Re-melt and add more oil.  Near instant gratification for this impatient soaper.
> 
> I like mango butter for the butter.  For the oil, I like jojoba, mmmmmmeadowfoam seed oil, sweet almond oil, any oil that is light and absorbs quickly.  The most popular essential oils are lavender or clove (singly, not blended).
> 
> The molds I use are the cake pop molds, large bullet shapes.


Thank you! Simple and easy are exactly what I’m after!


----------



## meepocow

Zing said:


> Super easy.  Don't blink, you might miss it.  By weight, 1/3 each of a butter, an oil, and beeswax.  I also add an essential oil at 1% and vitamin E oil at 1%.
> 
> Melt and pour!  Wait a couple hours.  Too oily?  Re-melt and add more beeswax.  Too hard?  Re-melt and add more oil.  Near instant gratification for this impatient soaper.
> 
> I like mango butter for the butter.  For the oil, I like jojoba, mmmmmmeadowfoam seed oil, sweet almond oil, any oil that is light and absorbs quickly.  The most popular essential oils are lavender or clove (singly, not blended).
> 
> The molds I use are the cake pop molds, large bullet shapes.


Aw thanks, Zing! Do these have to cure up at all like CP soap, or are they more or less ready to use once set? I can't wait to try this!


----------



## Zing

meepocow said:


> Aw thanks, Zing! Do these have to cure up at all like CP soap, or are they more or less ready to use once set? I can't wait to try this!


I usually pop them out the next morning but really they are good to go after a couple hours.  It's fascinating to watch them set up because the beeswax recreates their hexagonal structure (but it's a solid color once set).  I'm headed over to the showcase to wow all over your ombre!


----------



## Marsi

Lyche said:


> Did some art for soap sleeves


These would make fabulous prop ideas (you're third soap with the streak is great! )

My soapy thing today was playing with a small blob of ancient coconut/KOH soap at the kitchen sink.
(It still smells of coconut!)


----------



## basti

Been puttering away at some vaguely soapy tasks today.

Cut a batch of MP soap and once my liner dries, another one is going in! Last batch before I need to have a packaging day 






Rescued some bacon grease from the trash last night and did my first boil of it to try and clean it up a bit. I doubt I'll become a "lardinator"   after this since we don't really eat bacon or pork products in our household often. But if I like the result, then I know I can save a little home-generated waste next time we do. I don't have much, so I think I'll use it as a small percentage in a soap. Maybe use up the last of my beer ice cubes as well. Anyway, that's all a soap for a different day 

Received a gift of a big beautiful bag of "saffron" (turmeric ) from a family member. I portioned some of it out in an easier to handle spice bottle and also began a little container for a turmeric infused oil to let sit in a dark closet for a few weeks.

Then I filled up my handy soap ice cube tray with some leftover heavy whipping cream after making a soufflé cheesecake. They didn't have a smaller container like usual when I bought it, so I have way more than intended. My next two baking plans (mochiko brownies and mochi donuts) don't need it, so into the freezer it goes! I made sure to note the milk fat amount so if I use it for soap, I know what to include in the soapcalc number (or just let it superfat its heart out, I suppose we'll see). Another soap for a different day 

Whew, then I made a list of all my unaccounted for FOs (aka stuff I'm not saving for a future MP batch) and their reported behaviors in CP. I really need to use some of these up, which I know is the age old soapmaker complaint . I am very annoyed that NG removed one of the FOs from their website and now there's no usage amount, no behavior report, and no reviews saved. I just bought it a month ago . I did a search here, but no cigar. There's a BB version that's well loved on this forum and has all of that info, so I'm just going to assume its the same  Still, it's the principle of the matter that's the most irritating. What if it was a scent with no dupes? 

My final task is to do a weight and lather check of my first soap as it is 6 weeks old now! I feel like a proud papa... my first born is growing up so fast  

I had planned on making a CP soap today, but I think I'll hold off until I'm finished with my MP soaps and get them wrapped and ready for sale. The "job soap" has to come before the "screw around and have fun soap" (I say, as if I don't screw around and have fun with my MP soap too  I wouldn't do any of it if it wasn't fun, after all!)


----------



## Zing

I totally meant to have a soaping session today using a new recipe for honey and oatmeal.  I melted my oils and beeswax blend.  Then I weighed the lye.... dun dun DUNNN!  22 grams short!  That's TWENTY-TWO grams short!  *Shaking fists at the heavens* why oh why does that inventory guy keep his job?!

So after a quick trip to the big box store for lye, all I got accomplished was mixing my oils and separately mixing the lye solution.  I'm headed outta town tomorrow so likely won't work the magic until next week.

Speaking of inventory, Bramble Berry has a 20% off oils/butters sale ending Monday.


----------



## catwabbit

There's no time like the middle of the night for soaping!


----------



## maryloucb

Zing said:


> Super easy.  Don't blink, you might miss it.  By weight, 1/3 each of a butter, an oil, and beeswax.  I also add an essential oil at 1% and vitamin E oil at 1%.
> 
> Melt and pour!  Wait a couple hours.  Too oily?  Re-melt and add more beeswax.  Too hard?  Re-melt and add more oil.  Near instant gratification for this impatient soaper.
> 
> I like mango butter for the butter.  For the oil, I like jojoba, mmmmmmeadowfoam seed oil, sweet almond oil, any oil that is light and absorbs quickly.  The most popular essential oils are lavender or clove (singly, not blended).
> 
> The molds I use are the cake pop molds, large bullet shapes.


Okay, so next question: how do you package these? I used rectangular molds (because that's all I have) and cut them in half. Maybe little tins?


----------



## maryloucb

Well, I had intended to do my own "O Christmas Tree" secret feather swirl, but I had to abandon that plan mid-pour because my white layer was thickening up, while my green layers were still very fluid. I just shoved it all in there and did a hanger swirl. Not gonna lie, there was a little bit of panic there, but hopefully it will all end up ok. It was because I decided to do a double batch, and I just couldn't pour both quickly enough to keep it from thickening up. I may totally abandon the idea for this year, or I may just do 1 batch for gifts. I do love how they turn out (when they turn out)

This is what I was trying to do, but with uncolored batter and then dark green batter (pic from last year)


----------



## Zing

maryloucb said:


> Well, I had intended to do my own "O Christmas Tree" secret feather swirl, but I had to abandon that plan mid-pour because my white layer was thickening up, while my green layers were still very fluid. I just shoved it all in there and did a hanger swirl. Not gonna lie, there was a little bit of panic there, but hopefully it will all end up ok. It was because I decided to do a double batch, and I just couldn't pour both quickly enough to keep it from thickening up. I may totally abandon the idea for this year, or I may just do 1 batch for gifts. I do love how they turn out (when they turn out)
> 
> This is what I was trying to do, but with uncolored batter and then dark green batter (pic from last year)
> View attachment 69325


I never panic while soaping.  



maryloucb said:


> Okay, so next question: how do you package these? I used rectangular molds (because that's all I have) and cut them in half. Maybe little tins?


I use tins. Do a search on me for photos. I hate typing on my phone but when i get back to my laptop, I'll post a photo.


----------



## maryloucb

Zing said:


> I use tins. Do a search on me for photos. I hate typing on my phone but when i get back to my laptop, I'll post a photo.


Ok, I was going to get some tins, but decided I'm going to try little kraft paper pillow boxes.


----------



## Zing

maryloucb said:


> Okay, so next question: how do you package these? I used rectangular molds (because that's all I have) and cut them in half. Maybe little tins?


I use these tins:


----------



## Dan9250

I’m not sure if anyone has related this site before, but if you wish to pack your soap in boxes. You can print a cut template on heavy paper, or card stock. Check out the site..
Tuckboxes


----------



## AliOop

Dan9250 said:


> I’m not sure if anyone has related this site before, but if you wish to pack your soap in boxes. You can print a cut template on heavy paper, or card stock. Check out the site..
> Tuckboxes


That's awesome - thank you!


----------



## dmcgee5034

Zany_in_CO said:


> Gershel Brothers' *Cardboard Risers* for Display/Markets/Events
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New and Used Store Fixtures | Gershel Brothers
> 
> 
> Find the best displays, racks, shelving and storage solutions for your business by exploring our store fixtures solutions. We supply new and used for the best value!
> 
> 
> 
> www.gershelbros.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As seen here: *Booth Advice*


I set up a display area for my soaps that are ready. I used these risers that @Zany_in_CO posted a link to. 
They are easy to assemble and hold a good amount of soaps. Now my curing area is separated from ready to use/gift area.


----------



## MrsZ

I made soap, with problems. 

I am math challenged. Would somebody mind please telling me how to figure something out? 

If I add .5oz less rice bran oil to my recipe than normal without changing lye amounts, how do I figure out if the soap will be safe? I know I can do the zap test after a few days, but I would like to do the math. I use soapcalc usually, and can't figure out how to do it.

Thank you!


----------



## AliOop

MrsZ said:


> I made soap, with problems.
> 
> I am math challenged. Would somebody mind please telling me how to figure something out?
> 
> If I add .5oz less rice bran oil to my recipe than normal without changing lye amounts, how do I figure out if the soap will be safe? I know I can do the zap test after a few days, but I would like to do the math. I use soapcalc usually, and can't figure out how to do it.
> 
> Thank you!


Put the recipe back through the soap calculator with the lesser amount of oil and see how it changes the superfat.

In the other thread, you mentioned it was .5oz out of a 32oz batch. It should be fine.


----------



## MrsZ

AliOop said:


> Put the recipe back through the soap calculator with the lesser amount of oil and see how it changes the superfat.
> 
> In the other thread, you mentioned it was .5oz out of a 32oz batch. It should be fine.


Thanks! 

On a different note, I tested my week old beer soap today. It has so many bubbles! I like it so much, maybe I should start adding sugar to my regular batches.


----------



## Zing

MrsZ said:


> Thanks!
> 
> On a different note, I tested my week old beer soap today. It has so many bubbles! I like it so much, maybe I should start adding sugar to my regular batches.


Ever since I've reduced coconut oil, I've used sugar -- and won't go back.  Love the bubbles. I use a half tablespoon sugar per pound of oil.  Note that lye will turn sugar water a very light yellow that has no effect on the final color.


----------



## MrsZ

Zing said:


> Ever since I've reduced coconut oil, I've used sugar -- and won't go back.  Love the bubbles. I use a half tablespoon sugar per pound of oil.  Note that lye will turn sugar water a very light yellow that has no effect on the final color.


Thanks for your input! I'm definitely going to try it with my next batch. Do you dissolve it in the water before the lye?


----------



## Misschief

After yesterday's market, I realized that I really need to make more soap before the final two Christmas markets. And, because I decided not to make "seasonal" soaps this year, it doesn't really matter what kind of soap I make. So, I'll be making soap every afternoon this week (1 batch per day); today, I made my Lemon Poppyseed soap, scented with lemon eo. This one's been popular from day one and I have only one bar left from my previous batch. No pictures today as it's tucked away in my soap room. Here's a pic of a previous batch, though, just for fun.


----------



## dibbles

MrsZ said:


> Thanks for your input! I'm definitely going to try it with my next batch. Do you dissolve it in the water before the lye?


I usually use sugar too. I take a little of the batch water and warm it a bit in the microwave and dissolve the sugar completely and add it back into the batch water before adding the lye. Adding it to an already made lye solution will give you a gloppy blob of sugar goo. Powdered sugar also works well.


----------



## MrsZ

dibbles said:


> I usually use sugar too. I take a little of the batch water and warm it a bit in the microwave and dissolve the sugar completely and add it back into the batch water before adding the lye. Adding it to an already made lye solution will give you a gloppy blob of sugar goo. Powdered sugar also works well.


Thank you!


----------



## Zing

MrsZ said:


> Thanks for your input! I'm definitely going to try it with my next batch. Do you dissolve it in the water before the lye?


Fully dissolve sugar in distilled water.  Then add lye crystals.


----------



## Zing

I jusr finished an especially stressful soaping session.  Now I will have more than my normal angst-ridden time waiting to unmold.
For the first time, I added honey and beeswax.  I had @IrishLass 's post printed out on my counter which was very helpful!
When I added my honey-water mix to the lye-water solution, it turned ORANGE!  Like full on tomato-juice color!  That was unexpected.  Then when I added the lye solution to my oil mix, I noticed un-dissolved lye crystals at the tail end of pouring.  So I'm worried about those.
I hand stirred for 30 minutes.  Right before pouring, I blasted my stick blender for all of 5 seconds.

I was confident of my soaping skills and thought I could handle a 3 pound batch.  Uh-uh.  Lesson learned, next time a new procedure and recipe, I'll make a small batch.  Oh, and because they're all single-cavities, I have several days to wait until unmolding!!  Fingers crossed....


----------



## MrsZ

Zing said:


> I jusr finished an especially stressful soaping session.  Now I will have more than my normal angst-ridden time waiting to unmold.
> For the first time, I added honey and beeswax.  I had @IrishLass 's post printed out on my counter which was very helpful!
> When I added my honey-water mix to the lye-water solution, it turned ORANGE!  Like full on tomato-juice color!  That was unexpected.  Then when I added the lye solution to my oil mix, I noticed un-dissolved lye crystals at the tail end of pouring.  So I'm worried about those.
> I hand stirred for 30 minutes.  Right before pouring, I blasted my stick blender for all of 5 seconds.
> 
> I was confident of my soaping skills and thought I could handle a 3 pound batch.  Uh-uh.  Lesson learned, next time a new procedure and recipe, I'll make a small batch.  Oh, and because they're all single-cavities, I have several days to wait until unmolding!!  Fingers crossed....


I don't have anything constructive to add, but thank you for sharing your soaping troubles. Hearing experienced soapers like you have problem batches too, makes us newer-bies feel better about our own messy soaps.


----------



## AliOop

Zing said:


> Then when I added the lye solution to my oil mix, I noticed un-dissolved lye crystals at the tail end of pouring.


Are you sure they were lye crystals, and not sugar or citric acid? And did you strain them out? 

Sorry it was so stressful. We've all been there.


----------



## Ladka

I've been rendering beef tallow since the day before yesterday. After all the fat melts I let the melted fat floating on top of salted water in several pots to cool down on the balcony.
I managed to let frozen large pieces of fat thaw just right so that cutting went fine. I decided to not travel to my daughter's to use her meat grinder cause it's much simpler for me to do all the work at my home.
The raw fat seemed rather clean. I still cut off some spots and was surprised how dirty the first water was.

After three salted washings the water looked much cleaner but there was still a thin layer of slightly darker fat on the bottom surface that I cautiously scraped off.

Hope I finish the batch tomorrow. I'm pretty tired of it but am looking forward to beautiful white tallow and white soap bars.


----------



## basti

Got my Nurture order today! It's always wonderful shopping with them. Picked up 8th & Ocean, Foxy Lady, Dragon Moon, and Butterfly Garden FOs. All smell quite nice but I am astounded by Butterfly Garden. How did they capture that smell in a bottle??

I finished up rendering the lard I have and it's a grand total of 2.5 oz    I'm gonna do some research and try to formulate a recipe that uses a low percentage so I can use it up in a 1 lb batch. I know folks use it in much bigger amounts but I don't want to hold on to this stuff indefinitely on the off chance I get more. We're not pork eaters in this house after all.


----------



## MrsZ

basti said:


> Got my Nurture order today! It's always wonderful shopping with them. Picked up 8th & Ocean, Foxy Lady, Dragon Moon, and Butterfly Garden FOs. All smell quite nice but I am astounded by Butterfly Garden. How did they capture that smell in a bottle??
> 
> I finished up rendering the lard I have and it's a grand total of 2.5 oz    I'm gonna do some research and try to formulate a recipe that uses a low percentage so I can use it up in a 1 lb batch. I know folks use it in much bigger amounts but I don't want to hold on to this stuff indefinitely on the off chance I get more. We're not pork eaters in this house after all.


How would you describe Butterfly Garden? I've been debating buying it for almost a year now.


----------



## basti

MrsZ said:


> How would you describe Butterfly Garden? I've been debating buying it for almost a year now.



I'll be honest it smells EXACTLY like the name. Like you're at some fancy butterfly garden and you take a big ol' whiff of some flowering bushes. The non-floral notes in it round it out to make it very realistic smelling instead of just straight floral.


----------



## MrsZ

basti said:


> I'll be honest it smells EXACTLY like the name. Like you're at some fancy butterfly garden and you take a big ol' whiff of some flowering bushes. The non-floral notes in it round it out to make it very realistic smelling instead of just straight floral.


That sounds amazing! It'll definitely go in my next order.


----------



## Marsi

I made another 4kg of soap

I had someone helping, so it took twice as long


----------



## Misschief

Well, that was an interesting soaping session. I was just in the process of getting all my supplies out when the power went out. We had our first, very wet and heavy, snowfall of the season and it knocked a tree over the power lines a couple of blocks away. Additionally, there was a wire down across our driveway (turned out to be the hi-speed internet cable, not power). Once the power came back on, about 2 hours later, I made my soap, Oatmeal Milk & Honey. That one always moves FAST! I have it sitting outside right now, where it's hovering around the freezing mark. I'm hoping it doesn't crack or overheat this time.


----------



## CLMP

Marsi said:


> I made another 4kg of soap
> 
> I had someone helping, so it took twice as long


Lol I'm new at soaping so it takes me along time too, like 4 to 5 hours lol with clean up and everything. Haha.



Misschief said:


> Well, that was an interesting soaping session. I was just in the process of getting all my supplies out when the power went out. We had our first, very wet and heavy, snowfall of the season and it knocked a tree over the power lines a couple of blocks away. Additionally, there was a wire down across our driveway (turned out to be the hi-speed internet cable, not power). Once the power came back on, about 2 hours later, I made my soap, Oatmeal Milk & Honey. That one always moves FAST! I have it sitting outside right now, where it's hovering around the freezing mark. I'm hoping it doesn't crack or overheat this time.


I love that kind of soap hope it works out for you.  We have snow today too it started yesterday still snowing.


----------



## Misschief

CLMP said:


> I love that kind of soap hope it works out for you.  We have snow today too it started yesterday still snowing.


Putting it outside definitely made the difference. It still got pretty hot but didn't crack. I'm happy.


----------



## CLMP

Misschief said:


> Putting it outside definitely made the difference. It still got pretty hot but didn't crack. I'm happy.


Nice maybe you can post a picture when they are done.


----------



## Misschief

All in all, we had about 4 hours without power today. Luckily, I managed to get one batch done (OMH) before the power went out a second time. After the power came back on (hopefully to stay), I made a second batch of soap. This one is scented with Very Merry Cranberry; I wanted something fruity to round out the selection of fragrances I have. I didn't intend to make Christmas colours but it just seemed to "go" with the fragrance.... cranberries are red, with green leaves, after all. I'm really looking forward to the cut of this one.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I had high hopes of getting some prep done to make soap in the morning, but then I got out of my last work meeting late, drove home, realized that I left my phone at work and had to drive back to get it.  I’m home alone this weekend and wouldn’t feel comfortable without a phone tonight. That was the end of any prep plans other than printing off the recipes.

It’s a good thing I made most of my soaps for the holidays in August and September because my soaping time was almost non-existent in October and that 4-6 week cure window is almost gone.


----------



## Relle

Misschief said:


> I made my soap, Oatmeal Milk & Honey. That one always moves FAST! I have it sitting outside right now, where it's hovering around the freezing mark. I'm hoping it doesn't crack or overheat this time.


That's what I like about my OMH, that it doesn't move fast. I also add honey at the last minute and no problems.


----------



## Misschief

Relle said:


> That's what I like about my OMH, that it doesn't move fast. I also add honey at the last minute and no problems.


I will keep that in mind for next time. I added my honey to the oils and when the lye hit the oils, it went orange almost instantly. I managed to get it poured into the molds but it always heats up. At least I didn't use a wooden mold this time; that always overheats for me.


----------



## Relle

Misschief said:


> At least I didn't use a wooden mold this time; that always overheats for me.


Funny you should say about the wooden mould, that's all that I have for a loaf mould. I do put mine straight in the frig.


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken

Today I made two batches of soap.

Backtrack a few years to when I made a friend on a flight and gave her a bar of my soap. We've kept up a little, and a month or so ago, she requested a dozen bars to give as Christmas gifts. Today's batches were for her.

I'll try to get pictures posted...sometime...if the soap turns out well.


----------



## Ladka

Only today did I finish washing the rendered tallow - ah, at last!
When I un-potted the first one there were drops of water at the bottom which I meticulously wiped with a paper towel as well as all the remaining surfaces. Hope it's now really dry but will be kept under refrigeration anyway. I am aware I might have not kept the melted tallow without water at around 100 deg Celsius for long enough but the smell at that temperature changed and I was afraid tallow could be degraded if kept at the high temperature.


----------



## TashaBird

Actually got some soap made today with another batch of the same thing prepped for tomorrow. It’s my reclaimed bacon fat soap. It’s one of my most popular and I’ve been out for awhile. Trying to get 3 basic soaps done so they’ll be cured by Christmas. 
I‘m reformulating my goat milk and honey soap and adding colloidal oats. I’ve searched the forum but can’t find a recommendation for %PPO. How much and at what phase do you add it? Thank you!


----------



## maryloucb

Attempted to make a one pot wonder today, but my batter really thickened up. I'm sure it's not what I envisioned, but hopefully it comes out with a cool design!


----------



## AliOop

@TashaBird I use 1 T colloidal oats PPO.  I usually stick-blend it right into the oils. If it is going to be a single-color or very simple soap, I will mix it with the FO/EO and then blend it into the oils.


----------



## Misschief

AliOop said:


> @TashaBird I use 1 T colloidal oats PPO.  I usually stick-blend it right into the oils. If it is going to be a single-color or very simple soap, I will mix it with the FO/EO and then blend it into the oils.


I do the same.


----------



## janesathome

Zing said:


> Bramble Berry.  I gave them feedback.
> 
> I made soap today so evidently my marathon was not yet complete.  Mrs. Zing asked me to make another batch that was more pleasing to the ladies.  So, twist my arm, I guess I'll have to make more soap!
> 
> I did an alternating wall pour.  For the first time I did it in my tall & skinny mold which was tricky.  Mrs. Zing watched the scale for each layer and did the mica lines.  (I pulled her out of her own canning shop where she's making cranberry champagne jelly!)  Also I did an ombre and for the first time did the technique of adding more colorant to the batter on each pour.  Love it -- so many less dishes compared to multiple colors.  Scented with 50 50 patchouli and lavender.


I didn’t know cranberry champagne jelly was a thing! I want some!!!


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken

maryloucb said:


> Attempted to make a one pot wonder today, but my batter really thickened up. I'm sure it's not what I envisioned, but hopefully it comes out with a cool design!


Hey, I made a one pot wonder yesterday! It'd be fun to see pics of your end result. I'm intrigued by seeing how different traces result in different looks. My trace was fairly fluid, and I definitely got a different look from the other time I tried this design (with a thicker trace, actually the soap in my current avatar).


----------



## basti

Used up the tiny bit of lard I had in a recipe I'm now affectionately calling "Doc Ock" due to the 8 different fats in it.  (Thanks to everyone who helped me figure something out!)
Who knew bacon grease could be so pretty? 







I'm a bit nervous about the inside as I think there were some colorant mixing mishaps but maybe it'll be just fine. I definitely want to use blue/teal/purple in another batch soon as I love the color combo.


----------



## janesathome

The_Emerald_Chicken said:


> Today I made two batches of soap.
> 
> Backtrack a few years to when I made a friend on a flight and gave her a bar of my soap. We've kept up a little, and a month or so ago, she requested a dozen bars to give as Christmas gifts. Today's batches were for her.
> 
> I'll try to get pictures posted...sometime...if the soap turns out well.


I need to start carrying a bar or two of soap on planes in case I make a friend!


----------



## Zing

Misschief said:


> All in all, we had about 4 hours without power today. Luckily, I managed to get one batch done (OMH) before the power went out a second time. After the power came back on (hopefully to stay), I made a second batch of soap. This one is scented with Very Merry Cranberry; I wanted something fruity to round out the selection of fragrances I have. I didn't intend to make Christmas colours but it just seemed to "go" with the fragrance.... cranberries are red, with green leaves, after all. I'm really looking forward to the cut of this one.
> 
> View attachment 69395


Have I missed pics of the cut?!


----------



## Zing

Ladka said:


> Only today did I finish washing the rendered tallow - ah, at last!
> When I un-potted the first one there were drops of water at the bottom which I meticulously wiped with a paper towel as well as all the remaining surfaces. Hope it's now really dry but will be kept under refrigeration anyway. I am aware I might have not kept the melted tallow without water at around 100 deg Celsius for long enough but the smell at that temperature changed and I was afraid tallow could be degraded if kept at the high temperature.


I do like that color!


----------



## Zing

Whew!  I just finished soaping and am pooped.  I made a double batch of a rainbow soap.  I split it into 2 sessions and each session had 3 layers in 2 loaf molds.  So. Much. Math.  So. Many. Dishes!  Ahead of time, I reviewed the monthly challenge of Rainbow and found it helpful.  I still called upon Mrs. Zing for her spatula skills.  I'm going into this NOT expecting straight lines.   Managing expectations while praying to the soap gods.

Also, I spent the weekend in my hometown visiting Dad and Sis.  Sis is now -- finally --  _using_ my soap instead of merely _displaying _soap. She has a lot of overstock and it's helpful to see what scents stick. I use essential oils so am always curious about their staying power. I was pleasantly surprised to smell nearly 12 month soaps still smelling awesome, including my Ocean scent (um, if I remember correctly, that was award-winning   ), my Pittsburg Steelers soap, and Bluebirds of Happiness soap.


----------



## Ladka

Two more sweeties Novembre 2022 IMG_7909.JPG



__ Ladka
__ Nov 7, 2022
__
beef tallow
home rendered






Finished the two remaining portions of home rendered beef tallow.
I plan to make double lye 100 % beef tallow CP soap for sensitive skin, no colour no fragrance.


----------



## Misschief

Zing said:


> Have I missed pics of the cut?!


No, I haven't posted the cut yet. I've been too lazy.


----------



## mx5inpenn

I spent the weekend getting ready for and attending a craft fair. It went quite well and I got a lead for another in December. I'm very low on several scents so need to get those made and deliver some made last month to the salon today or tomorrow.


----------



## TashaBird

Can this packaged lard be used as lard in soap making friend calc? I’ve only used reclaimed bacon grease so far. But I’m short enough bacon grease for one layer in my soap.


----------



## AliOop

TashaBird said:


> Can this packaged lard be used as lard in soap making friend calc? I’ve only used reclaimed bacon grease so far. But I’m short enough bacon grease for one layer in my soap.


Yes, absolutely. Pretty much any grocery store lard will work for soaping.


----------



## TashaBird

AliOop said:


> Yes, absolutely. Pretty much any grocery store lard will work for soaping.


Thank you! It has those other ingredients “added for freshness” but I assume they’re small amounts.


----------



## dibbles

@TashaBird that is the brand I use - it's what is available in my area. No problems, and yes the other ingredients are teeny tiny amounts.


----------



## mx5inpenn

TashaBird said:


> Can this packaged lard be used as lard in soap making friend calc? I’ve only used reclaimed bacon grease so far. But I’m short enough bacon grease for one layer in my soap.


Absolutely! It's what I used for years.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

This could be my last batch of deep space/galaxy/nebula soap for a special order, or not, because I still haven’t made one that is exactly right. 





This is the largest mold I own - 12 bars - which also makes each batch a workout for someone who rarely uses more than 1000 g of oils.


----------



## Marsi

I've started playing around with designs for my Tree Soap challenge




__





						SMF November 2022 - Trees
					

Welcome to the November 2022 SMF Soap Challenge!  Its about this time every year, I attempt to make a reverse hidden feather swirl (tree swirl) as part of my Christmas soaps ... sadly I do not have that particular talent and my tree fails every year 😂  But it got me thinking about how many...




					www.soapmakingforum.com
				




I've ditched the soy for this challenge.
(The lather has a weird, slightly grey, tinge? ... I haven't figured this one out, and it's incredibly faint, but it's there in each [uncoloured] soap recipe I've made with the soy wax so far ).

I felt like designing a new recipe anyway, so that's what I did.
(Now all I need to do is be able to duplicate it ... it was a once-off, only it's turned out really well ... are my notes going to be as good?  )


----------



## maryloucb

The_Emerald_Chicken said:


> Hey, I made a one pot wonder yesterday! It'd be fun to see pics of your end result. I'm intrigued by seeing how different traces result in different looks. My trace was fairly fluid, and I definitely got a different look from the other time I tried this design (with a thicker trace, actually the soap in my current avatar).


Here’s the result. Colored with indigo, it’s called Wintermint


----------



## AliOop

My soaping thing was shredding up a bunch of older soaps while watching election results. This included a large brown batch in which the lovely mocha scent just didn't last; a plop and glop blue and green batch that was a failed challenge soap awhile back; a bunch of uncolored soaps; a batch of shave soap that I like but don't love; and some random end cuts. I started with using the box grater, with my cut glove to save the knuckles. This was fine for the softer dual lye shave soap - the light tan stuff. After grating a few of the harder bars by hand, I switched to my 13-cup Breville food processor. and it was all done in no time. Will post over in the Bath & Body thing thread about my plans for these.


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken

maryloucb said:


> Here’s the result. Colored with indigo, it’s called Wintermint View attachment 69453


Wow, that's a really neat look! The thicker trace definitely gave a different result, but I like it.


----------



## dmcgee5034

I do! The FO was called Dirty back then. Want to see a FO color change? Good pic for Newbies (post #2)
! @dibbles !
WOWWWWWWW! 
That was worth the look to see the FO color change


----------



## Martha

Popping in after a long hiatus to say hello! I just moved into my first house and am unpacking and doing some renovations. So I doubt there will be much in the way of soap making this Fall. But I am feeling the itch. Hi to everyone!!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Mobjack Bay said:


> This could be my last batch of deep space/galaxy/nebula soap for a special order, or not, because I still haven’t made one that is exactly right.
> 
> View attachment 69449
> 
> 
> This is the largest mold I own - 12 bars - which also makes each batch a workout for someone who rarely uses more than 1000 g of oils.


I’m super happy with how the bars look after cutting up this slab, but I ended up with some air holes on the surface.  I’m thinking about trying to pipette some EcoGlitter in clear M& P into the holes.  Is that a crazy idea?


----------



## AliOop

@Mobjack Bay we will need some pictures in order to evaluate your question. 

Seriously, I'm sure that would work. I've also used Tree Marie's trick of "spackling" the holes with the bevelings.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

AliOop said:


> @Mobjack Bay we will need some pictures in order to evaluate your question.
> 
> Seriously, I'm sure that would work. I've also used Tree Marie's trick of "spackling" the holes with the bevelings.


I’m thinking a little sparkle would be nice   I’m the worst at taking photos, but thinking it has to happen this weekend because I have a serious backlog stretching all the way back to the summer


----------



## AliOop

I'm always excited to hear that there might soap pics coming from @Mobjack Bay!


----------



## dibbles

AliOop said:


> I'm always excited to hear that there might soap pics coming from @Mobjack Bay!


Me too!


----------



## Zing

I fondled turned 100 bars of curing soap and boxed one cured batch.

I re-worked a honey, beeswax, oatmeal soap.  My first attempt was not successful and this time I'm using a much smaller amount.  I intended to make soap today but neglected to pull out oils and butters from fridge so it'll be tomorrow.

Mrs. Zing made a pickle-bucket sized batch of homemade laundry detergent.


----------



## Zing

I made soap today!  It was Take 2 on my honey/oats/beeswax recipe.  I learned from all the drama of Take 1.  This time I made a small batch.  I still added the honey to the lye solution but very, very slowly.  Last time I dumped it all in at once and the lye solution went foof! and turned this dark tomato-juice liquid.  Today it was slightly orange but you could still see through it -- kinda like the light yellow with white sugar.  Scented with orange 10X and cedarwood.  I'm sadly out of my new fave, patchouli.

I did stir by hand for 40 minutes.  _That_ is for the birds.  Will definitely put my stick blender to use next time.  I followed @IrishLass 's tutorial and her recipe gets to trace in only 10 minutes.


----------



## mx5inpenn

I cut the 3 batches I made yesterday. A splash swirl challenge club attempt, a remake also done as a splash swirl, and a tree soap for the monthly challenge here. I made sure I chose a horizontal cut swirl for the tree soap so I could test my Caterpillar. I am in love.


----------



## VikingChick

I made the first batch of little soaps that my daughter In Nicaragua asked me to make for her students. They’re bright yellow and smell so good……but as I was sitting on a plane to Austin tonight, I realized I forgot to add sorbitol and sodium lactate!  They’re sitting in the molds now and I won’t be home until Friday, so hopefully by then they’ll be hard enough to unmold! I might have to freeze them. Hopefully they’ll lather ok w/o any added sugar.


----------



## CLMP

VikingChick said:


> I made the first batch of little soaps that my daughter In Nicaragua asked me to make for her students. They’re bright yellow and smell so good……but as I was sitting on a plane to Austin tonight, I realized I forgot to add sorbitol and sodium lactate!  They’re sitting in the molds now and I won’t be home until Friday, so hopefully by then they’ll be hard enough to unmold! I might have to freeze them. Hopefully they’ll lather ok w/o any added sugar.


Hi I'm curious what's sorbitol and what is it used for in  soap.


----------



## VikingChick

CLMP said:


> Hi I'm curious what's sorbitol and what is it used for in  soap.


It adds extra lather, same as if you used sugar or honey. I use it instead of those two because I don’t have to worry about it scorching.


----------



## CLMP

VikingChick said:


> It adds extra lather, same as if you used sugar or honey. I use it instead of those two because I don’t have to worry about it scorching.


Oh very nice I will have to try that some time!


----------



## MellonFriend

Today I trimmed all of the fat I wanted off of the goat meat I processed on Monday.  I got 7.7lbs of tallow off one goat!  I can't wait to get it rendered and making soap out of it!   I'm thinking about trying a 100% goat tallow soap, no colorants, no fragrances, just for the experiment of it.


----------



## dmcgee5034

MellonFriend said:


> Today I trimmed all of the fat I wanted off of the goat meat I processed on Monday.  I got 7.7lbs of tallow off one goat!  I can't wait to get it rendered and making soap out of it!   I'm thinking about trying a 100% goat tallow soap, no colorants, no fragrances, just for the experiment of it.



I’m interested in how that turns out, @MellonFriend!  Could you add goat milk and have a double goat soap, or goat 2 ways soap?


----------



## MrsZ

My soapy thing for today was to order sample sizes of some new fragrance oils and more Cocoa butter wafers from Nurture Soap and WSP. I love Nurture's fragrances!


----------



## MellonFriend

dmcgee5034 said:


> I’m interested in how that turns out, @MellonFriend!  Could you add goat milk and have a double goat soap, or goat 2 ways soap?


I use goat milk in almost all of my soaps, so I will definitely use is in this one this one too!


----------



## mx5inpenn

I took pictures (finally!) of a bunch of soaps, mostly holiday ones, and posted some here. I'll add more later.

I also stocked holiday soaps at the salon and added a bunch of new FOs to my Aztec cart. The Black Friday sale is perfect for testing new scents!


----------



## Ladka

mx5inpenn said:


> I took pictures (finally!) of a bunch of soaps, mostly holiday ones, and posted some here. ...


The link does not work


----------



## scmorgans

MellonFriend said:


> Today I trimmed all of the fat I wanted off of the goat meat I processed on Monday.  I got 7.7lbs of tallow off one goat!  I can't wait to get it rendered and making soap out of it!   I'm thinking about trying a 100% goat tallow soap, no colorants, no fragrances, just for the experiment of it.


From someone who raises goats & makes goat milk soap, I would LOVE to know how that soap turns out! I use to process my goats but now that my Export certification is in place, I no longer have to!


----------



## MellonFriend

scmorgans said:


> From someone who raises goats & makes goat milk soap, I would LOVE to know how that soap turns out! I use to process my goats but now that my Export certification is in place, I no longer have to!


I'll be sure to make a thread on it when I get around to it!  I loved the goat tallow in recipes I've made before, but I've never tried it at 100%.  I think it will be an interesting experiment!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I finally got around to making soap using the eo *Winter Blend* by @Zing It smells fantastic for the holidays, with hints of cedarwood and fir, some herbalicious from the rosemary and eucalyptus, a bit of zippiness from the peppermint and a little zing () from the bergamot. I’m keeping my fingers crossed on the design because my palm-based recipe started moving right along before I added the eos.


----------



## Zing

Mobjack Bay said:


> I finally got around to making soap using the eo *Winter Blend* by @Zing It smells fantastic for the holidays, with hints of cedarwood and fir, some herbalicious from the rosemary and eucalyptus, a bit of zippiness from the peppermint and a little zing () from the bergamot. I’m keeping my fingers crossed on the design because my palm-based recipe started moving right along before I added the eos.


We require photographic proof, doncha know.


----------



## dmcgee5034

Mobjack Bay said:


> …and a little zing ()



 well played, @Mobjack Bay


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Zing said:


> We require photographic proof, doncha know.


Just out of the mold and in the raw… Despite how thick the batter was, I managed to create some swirls without making too, too many holes.  Plus, it smells nice


----------



## AliOop

Beautiful colors and swirls, there, @Mobjack Bay!

My soapy thing is to take all that tallow I rendered awhile back, that has been sitting in my garage fridge, and run it through some cleaning rounds to make it whiter, less odiferous, water free, and ROE-treated, all so it can be stored at room temp. The incentive is that family is arriving on Tuesday for Thanksgiving, and I need the fridge space - for food!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

AliOop said:


> Beautiful colors and swirls, there, @Mobjack Bay!
> 
> My soapy thing is to take all that tallow I rendered awhile back, that has been sitting in my garage fridge, and run it through some cleaning rounds to make it whiter, less odiferous, water free, and ROE-treated, all so it can be stored at room temp. The incentive is that family is arriving on Tuesday for Thanksgiving, and I need the fridge space - for food!


Thanks @AliOop  I was trying for a muted look and used oxides and a little green clay instead of mica.

I love the holidays except for the part where I have to move my soaping stuff out of our extra frig!


----------



## VikingChick

I mentioned last weekend that I was making mini soaps for my daughter to give to her students in Nicaragua (they found out she makes it and asked for some! ). Those didn’t work so today I tried again, only today I decided to use my 5-lb silicon mold so that I could be one & done instead of making multiple batches of single cavity soaps. Only problem is that I don’t have a wood mold to put the silicon liner in! What to do???? Inspiration struck and after a little redneck ingenuity, I came up with this lovely mold. Amazon to the rescue again! 






MellonFriend said:


> I use goat milk in almost all of my soaps, so I will definitely use is in this one this one too!


You’ll have to name it The GOAT!


----------



## Servant4Christ

Nothing beautiful, but I made more dish soap today because I am nearly out. I decided to change it up this time around by adding citric acid for the first time along with some fresh squeezed lime juice and lime zest. I'm a little shocked that my soap turned a lovely light shade of orange! Not sure if that will go away or stay, but it's interesting nonetheless!


----------



## dibbles

Beautiful soaps @Mobjack Bay. @Jersey Girl your display is very inviting. Doing markets is hard work, but you might find it helps your online sales once people have bought and tried, or regretted not buying, your soap.

My soapy thing is I made a small batch of soap just for me. I had some shea butter that needed to be used and found some tucuma butter which I've never tried soaping with, cocoa butter, and some avocado, olive and coconut. I also used some of the discontinued Paramour (Lush Tramp dupe) that I have been hoarding saving made a circling Taiwan swirl and dibbled around with that a bit. Just three bars. And I might share them with my daughter and daughter-in-law. I saved some of the tucuma butter to try in lotion bars!

I probably won't have time for more soapy stuff this week since we're hosting Thanksgiving and I've done nothing to get ready for that yet, other than buy the turkey.


----------



## dalewaite48

I was requested to make a soap that smells like the soda pop "Mountain Dew" and so I made a Goat Milk soap with green and white swirls and the scent from Natures Garden called MT. Dew.  I think it turned out well and has a nice strong lemon/lime scent.


----------



## MellonFriend

Finished up the whole tallow rendering and purifying process.  Such beautiful stuff.  Pure white and zero smell.


----------



## AliOop

@MellonFriend yours turned out much lighter than mine - was this goat tallow? Great job!


----------



## VikingChick

Here are the mini soaps for my daughter’s students. You can see the whole bars in the background. I really love them! They’re scented with Awaken by NS.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

VikingChick said:


> Here are the mini soaps for my daughter’s students. You can see the whole bars in the background. I really love them! They’re scented with Awaken by NS. View attachment 69678


They are so cute!

My soapy thing for today and yesterday was a deep dive cleaning and reorganization of my soaping, sewing, all things crafty room in our garage apartment.  I even found the missing vegetable peelers and the charger for my portable speaker .  My sis and BIL are coming on Wednesday to stay for a few days and I could not subject them to the chaos.  I’m happy even if my back is not.


----------



## AliOop

@VikingChick such great colors - they are gonna love those!


----------



## MellonFriend

AliOop said:


> @MellonFriend yours turned out much lighter than mine - was this goat tallow? Great job!


Yep, that's the goat tallow!    I believe if you are doing tallow from a more purely grassfed animal it will turn out less white, but that's just what I've heard.


----------



## MsTigress02

MellonFriend said:


> Finished up the whole tallow rendering and purifying process.  Such beautiful stuff.  Pure white and zero smell.
> 
> View attachment 69672
> View attachment 69673


That is amazingly white!!


----------



## VikingChick

@Mobjack Bay We’re having company too, and my husband and I were just saying that this is a good forcing function to get some things done around the house.


----------



## janesathome

I am chanelling my inner “little house on the prairie” vibe today (with a nod to all my soapy American friends - happy Thanksgiving wishes from !). My husband is a hunter and this year, as I have started to make soap, he has brought me goose fat and deer fat from his hunts! We have rendered a bunch of pork fat but this is my first time rendering fat from wild game. The deer fat has quite a strong smell - kind of like I have a roast in the oven. Hoping once it’s rendered the scent will be less obvious, or I will be making a lot of “venison stew” soaps. Next up - goose fat to be rendered. 
My other soaping project was label making. Because almost every soap I make is from a different recipe (I’m still experimenting), label making is an onerous and loooong process. But hey! If I wasn’t doing this I’d be doing something else. And now my labels are DONE!! Jane for the win!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

VikingChick said:


> @Mobjack Bay We’re having company too, and my husband and I were just saying that this is a good forcing function to get some things done around the house.


It’s actually very nice to have a very clean house. I even organized my pantry!  Most importantly, all of the work surfaces in my soaping area are cleared of clutter and ready to go for non-soap B&B making after the company leaves.


----------



## KiwiMoose

janesathome said:


> I am chanelling my inner “little house on the prairie” vibe today (with a nod to all my soapy American friends - happy Thanksgiving wishes from !). My husband is a hunter and this year, as I have started to make soap, he has brought me goose fat and deer fat from his hunts! We have rendered a bunch of pork fat but this is my first time rendering fat from wild game. The deer fat has quite a strong smell - kind of like I have a roast in the oven. Hoping once it’s rendered the scent will be less obvious, or I will be making a lot of “venison stew” soaps. Next up - goose fat to be rendered.
> My other soaping project was label making. Because almost every soap I make is from a different recipe (I’m still experimenting), label making is an onerous and loooong process. But hey! If I wasn’t doing this I’d be doing something else. And now my labels are DONE!! Jane for the win!


Did Laura Ingalls Wilder cook up a bit of wild game on the prairie?


----------



## janesathome

KiwiMoose said:


> Did Laura Ingalls Wilder cook up a bit of wild game on the prairie?


Weeeelll - it’s been a while since I sat down with Laura to read her books but I remember reading about Pa shooting a bear! And there were descriptions of dispatching the pig and using every little bit. I’m sure they rendered the fat - and made soap


----------



## dmcgee5034

I didn’t have to cook today, so I had some time to do some soapy things 🫧🫧
Packaged up a few batches of soap - used my new paper cutter and woo hoo, it was so much faster!  Yay!
Organized my soapy stuff and now I have space for my large bottle oils - win!
Steamed my last batch that has soda ash… knock on wood, my last few haven’t had it since I upper my lye concentration by only 2%, and lastly…. unmolded batch 2 of “soapcakes” aka cupcakes


----------



## Catscankim

Finally got around to doing a soapy thing. Just been busy with life.

Anyway, this morning I made solid dish soap. After a few trial runs, I actually tried to talk the girl out of it LOL. Its not bad. I just cannot imagine washing dishes this way. But it is what she wants, so its done. I am going to attempt to unmold them and make them again so she has refills.

I really hate anything lemon. I don't know why...well I do. Just reminds me of Pledge. She wanted lemon and "use my imagination" for the second batch. I should have done the first batch refills with my preference, then the final cups filled with the lemon, but if I can't get the soaps out of the containers in the end, then she would end up with non-lemon soaps, if that makes sense lol. So I started with lemon eo and lemongrass for the first batch. I wouldn't mind doing the second batch as lemon as well, but I am running late on this project and I don't have time to wait for an order of more fragrance. Since they are xmas gifts, then I think my second batch will be cranberry. 

Hopefully they come out of the little containers. I sprayed the insides with a little Pam. Also used sodium lactate, so with a little luck, that helps them come out.

I was a little torn on whether or not to gel/cpop the containers. They are glazed clay pots, so I think they will gel just fine in the oven, so at the last minute I set them all up on a tray and turned the heat on.

I was waiting for my leftover soap in the pot to harden up a bit so I could scoop it out into the trash (I know I know...thou shalt not waste soap), but I had nowhere to put it and I will never use it. But a neat thing happened: it started gelling in the plastic container right on the counter (it is 68 degrees in here), so I took a picture. I guess this takes the guess work out of whether or not they will gel in the oven.

Fingers crossed that they will pop out and I can make her refills.


----------



## Servant4Christ

I tested a bar from my recent batch of dish soap on our Thanksgiving dishes and was thrilled with their performance. I think I've finally got this recipe exactly the way I want it which is just soooo very satisfying.


----------



## AliOop

Servant4Christ said:


> I tested a bar from my recent batch of dish soap on our Thanksgiving dishes and was thrilled with their performance. I think I've finally got this recipe exactly the way I want it which is just soooo very satisfying.
> 
> View attachment 69735


Nice! What additive did you use to create the speckles.


----------



## Servant4Christ

AliOop said:


> Nice! What additive did you use to create the speckles.


Fresh lime zest. I added it to the melted oils while waiting for the oils to cool down. I was shocked when they turned orange but very happy with it.


----------



## Zing

@Servant4Christ -- those look delicious!
I did lots of little soapy things today, trying to distract myself from the let-down after our 2 adult children left.  Before they left, I loaded them down with end pieces.

I worked more on labels.  Boxed up several soaps that finished curing.  And since our children left, I could bring out their soaps they're getting for Christmas from their hiding place and put back on the curing rack.

I also tested my first honey/beeswax/oat soap that I made 3 weeks ago.  You'll remember from my drama awhile back that there may be lye crystals in it so it's definitely staying in-house.  I'm not a fan of the lather (lots of small bubbles) but will give it a few more weeks.  If it doesn't improve then you'll likely see me again in the recipe feedback aisle.


----------



## dibbles

I washed soapy dishes, sorted through and organized a shelf that was out of control, started wrapping and labeling soaps that will be gifted and made my second ever batch of liquid soap. At least I hope it will be liquid soap in a day or two.


----------



## Misschief

I wrapped four batches of soap for tomorrow's market.


----------



## Catscankim

Well, I didn't mention that my batch started to rice a little before I finished pouring (it was so little, and it only happened as I poured the last container). All of my cups have oil separation. I am so disappointed. They do not look sellable imo. 

Could it be because of the koh? I am using dual lye. Back to the drawing board. I won't have more coconut oil until Monday.


----------



## Ladka

Catscankim said:


> ...  All of my cups have oil separation. I am so disappointed. They do not look sellable imo.
> 
> Could it be because of the koh? I am using dual lye. Back to the drawing board. I won't have more coconut oil until Monday.


I mostly use dual lye these last months and have never had either separation or ricing. There must be some other reason IMO.


----------



## Catscankim

Ladka said:


> I mostly use dual lye these last months and have never had either separation or ricing. There must be some other reason IMO.


The ricing was so minor that I didn't even find it worth mentioning. You are probably right...maybe the EOs I used, lemon and lemongrass.

However, leave it to me to be impatient. I tried to get the worst one out of its container last night, and it came out in chunks. I was swearing at myself like crazy for this. It probably wasn't even ready to unmold. But I did save it in another pot figuring maybe I can rebatch it or something. It was so much work for that one little crock that I gave up on it for the night. 

Today I uncovered the others figuring I better get at it again. I was going to pop them in the freezer and see if that helped get them out.

And what to my wondering eyes should appear? 5 perfect little crocks of dish soap LOL. One has MAYBE a little partial gel.

I am not digging them out and ruining them. I might slightly "clean" them on the top a little. Or I might leave them as-is, I haven't decided. I ordered a couple of big flower silicone molds for the refills after watching a few videos last night. Hopefully they fit well. I am so bad at judging size. I have been meaning to get these molds anyway for salt bars.

I almost texted the girl last night that I am going to refund her for the crocks because I was having such a tough time with them and was afraid that I won't get them to her on time for Christmas gifts. Good thing I didn't because these are perfect. I kinda wish I would have put something in them to make them more white, even some kaolin clay, because they are pretty translucent...like unmelted coconut oil. 

Sorry, photography is not my forte.


----------



## dmcgee5034

Catscankim said:


> The ricing was so minor that I didn't even find it worth mentioning. You are probably right...maybe the EOs I used, lemon and lemongrass.
> 
> However, leave it to me to be impatient. I tried to get the worst one out of its container last night, and it came out in chunks. I was swearing at myself like crazy for this. It probably wasn't even ready to unmold. But I did save it in another pot figuring maybe I can rebatch it or something. It was so much work for that one little crock that I gave up on it for the night.
> 
> Today I uncovered the others figuring I better get at it again. I was going to pop them in the freezer and see if that helped get them out.
> 
> And what to my wondering eyes should appear? 5 perfect little crocks of dish soap LOL. One has MAYBE a little partial gel.
> 
> I am not digging them out and ruining them. I might slightly "clean" them on the top a little. Or I might leave them as-is, I haven't decided. I ordered a couple of big flower silicone molds for the refills after watching a few videos last night. Hopefully they fit well. I am so bad at judging size. I have been meaning to get these molds anyway for salt bars.
> 
> I almost texted the girl last night that I am going to refund her for the crocks because I was having such a tough time with them and was afraid that I won't get them to her on time for Christmas gifts. Good thing I didn't because these are perfect. I kinda wish I would have put something in them to make them more white, even some kaolin clay, because they are pretty translucent...like unmelted coconut oil.
> 
> Sorry, photography is not my forte.
> 
> View attachment 69750


Those look great, @Catscankim - perfect little ramekins!


----------



## Paulie

I messed up my scent, used cinnamon sugar instead of southern peach. Did a swirl too!  Ugh LOL


----------



## Catscankim

My flower molds were being delivered today for my ramekin refills. Well they came, but not until 8:00. So now I am in a mad rush to make the soaps before bed. I gotta get this done tonight as I am running out of time.

So I am impatiently waiting for my lye solution to cool. Everything is ready to go so it'll be zing zing pour. But the flowers look like they are going to fit perfectly in the ramekins. 

I added kaolin clay this time. Hopefully that makes them a little more opaque. I didn't want to deal with TD, so clay it is.


----------



## Servant4Christ

Catscankim said:


> My flower molds were being delivered today for my ramekin refills. Well they came, but not until 8:00. So now I am in a mad rush to make the soaps before bed. I gotta get this done tonight as I am running out of time.
> 
> So I am impatiently waiting for my lye solution to cool. Everything is ready to go so it'll be zing zing pour. But the flowers look like they are going to fit perfectly in the ramekins.
> 
> I added kaolin clay this time. Hopefully that makes them a little more opaque. I didn't want to deal with TD, so clay it is.


Oooh, I can't wait to see them! 
I've not tried clay in a dish soap but have wondered if it would boost the scrubby factor without scratching drinking glasses and such.

I have a flower silicone mold on my wish list, but only 2 of the 6 cavities are the flower design I want which is very frustrating. I want 1 specific flower design for all 6 cavities and cannot find it anywhere. Ugh.


----------



## AliOop

Servant4Christ said:


> Oooh, I can't wait to see them!
> I've not tried clay in a dish soap but have wondered if it would boost the scrubby factor without scratching drinking glasses and such.
> 
> I have a flower silicone mold on my wish list, but only 2 of the 6 cavities are the flower design I want which is very frustrating. I want 1 specific flower design for all 6 cavities and cannot find it anywhere. Ugh.


Have you looked on Silikomart?


----------



## Servant4Christ

AliOop said:


> Have you looked on Silikomart?


Yes. No luck.


----------



## AliOop

There might be an Etsy seller who would make this for you.


----------



## Zing

Catscankim said:


> My flower molds were being delivered today for my ramekin refills. Well they came, but not until 8:00. So now I am in a mad rush to make the soaps before bed. I gotta get this done tonight as I am running out of time.
> 
> So I am impatiently waiting for my lye solution to cool. Everything is ready to go so it'll be zing zing pour. But the flowers look like they are going to fit perfectly in the ramekins.
> 
> I added kaolin clay this time. Hopefully that makes them a little more opaque. I didn't want to deal with TD, so clay it is.


Um, what kind of pour are you doing again?


----------



## AliOop

@Zing Didn't know ya had yer own pour named after ya, didja? Yer famous 'round these parts, case ya didn't know.


----------



## Servant4Christ

AliOop said:


> There might be an Etsy seller who would make this for you.


That never even occurred to me! Thank you!


----------



## Catscankim

So the refills for my dish soap ramekins came out exponentially better than the originals. Like, I am over the top with them. I tried to get one of the originals out of the ramekin and destroyed it (#2). I ordered more lemon essential oil and it will be here thursday.

They fit nice and snug in the little pots, but the girl is afraid of mold underneath. I told her that I will pour some soap into the bottoms of the ramekins before placing them in, but for the refills I would suggest that they let the soaps dry between uses. I would be more worried about them getting mushy than moldy. 

I have the rest in the freezer to see if I can get them out easier that way.


----------



## AliOop

@Catscankim I've never gotten mold on any CP soaps, and esp not 100%CO-0%SF dish soaps. I could see DOS if it weren't used regularly and they left water in it, but honestly, tons of folks use and sell these and I've never heard one mold complaint.

No need to remove the original soaps. When the soap gets low, it comes out on its own. Meanwhile, just use them as-is, stuck in the container. The one I have at the sink is held in one hand, while whirling the scrub brush around it with the other hand. Sometimes I run the water right on it so it runs down into a big casserole dish that needs a bit of soaking, for instance.

PS - I love the dahlias for replacement soaps! I have several dahlia molds and people always gravitate towards those soaps first.


----------



## Catscankim

AliOop said:


> @Catscankim I've never gotten mold on any CP soaps, and esp not 100%CO-0%SF dish soaps. I could see DOS if it weren't used regularly and they left water in it, but honestly, tons of folks use and sell these and I've never heard one mold complaint.
> 
> No need to remove the original soaps. When the soap gets low, it comes out on its own. Meanwhile, just use them as-is, stuck in the container. The one I have at the sink is held in one hand, while whirling the scrub brush around it with the other hand. Sometimes I run the water right on it so it runs down into a big casserole dish that needs a bit of soaking, for instance.


Yeah, I was kind of surprised by the mold question. I currently have 6 bars of soap of various ages in my shower right now and I have never seen mold. I didn't really think that was an issue with soap.

I really hope that freezing the soaps work to get the old ones out. They are really a pain in the neck. Literally scooping with a spoon and being afraid of ruining the ramekins, which would mean I would have to buy new ones since she paid for these. I think the reason my first ones popped out so easily is because I didn't use koh with that first batch.


----------



## AliOop

Are you wanting to remove the original soaps and replace them all with dahlias because they are cuter? If the freezer trick doesn't work, a hot knife around the edge might do the trick.


----------



## Misschief

Catscankim said:


> So the refills for my dish soap ramekins came out exponentially better than the originals. Like, I am over the top with them. I tried to get one of the originals out of the ramekin and destroyed it (#2). I ordered more lemon essential oil and it will be here thursday.
> 
> They fit nice and snug in the little pots, but the girl is afraid of mold underneath. I told her that I will pour some soap into the bottoms of the ramekins before placing them in, but for the refills I would suggest that they let the soaps dry between uses. I would be more worried about them getting mushy than moldy.
> 
> I have the rest in the freezer to see if I can get them out easier that way.
> 
> View attachment 69777


I have a tub of dish soap at my skin and it's in a container with a lid. I don't always let it dry thoroughly between uses and I've had no issue with mold. Just last month I put another puck into the tub. Zero issues.


----------



## Servant4Christ

If the soap is still fairly fresh, I'd consider just soaking them submerged in a tub of hot (from the tap, not boiling) water overnight and see how much softens/dissolves. That way you aren't likely to damage the ramekins or wear yourself out trying to pry the soap out by force.


----------



## Catscankim

@AliOop and @Servant4Christ I am going to try both ideas. I considered just ordering more ramekins, because they are not that expensive. Plus I really like them, so I'd be able to keep one set . But the earliest delivery for new ones is December 9th. Then I gotta make them and ship them to her for xmas gifts. I am already on a time crunch. It won't work and I don't want to stress her out because she is packaging them herself. I might still order them anyway for myself LOL.

So far freezing them is not working. I might not have left them in the freezer long enough, but I saw they were coming away from the edges in the ramekins, so I figured I would let one sweat, then give it a shot. Still ended up scooping the soap out.

I am considering boiling them. I dunno if that will affect the unglazed parts of them. And the unglazed part is what is making me worry. Otherwise I wouldn't be concerned as much.

Since I already got a few started, I definitely gotta get the rest done tomorrow. It can be done, its just a pita.


----------



## Servant4Christ

I don't think I'd boil them for fear of cracking or shattering the ceramic. Water-bath in the oven like making custard could work and slowly melt the soap like rebatch, though. That's what I'd try if soaking overnight doesn't work, but I'd be surprised if the soaking doesn't do it. I accidentally left one of my sample size dish soaps in my dish water recently while handwashing a large load of dishes and that bar dissolved a lot.


----------



## Paulie

I made Zany’s No Slime Soap in a 3# mold. Man, it went fast! I did the one with the OO, CO and Castor. I scented it with Lavender and Cedar, used green mica. Under the blanket now. I was going to do a swirl, no go. Christmas gifts for my family along with my Cinnamon soap I made yesterday. A friend stopped by and she said it looks like bark LOL. Also, ordered 50 peppermint lip balms to add to the Christmas gifts. Also, have a lotion base, going scent with the Lavender and Cedar then fill 2” bottles. I sure hope they like it all 

.


----------



## Catscankim

Ok you guys. The last one that I tried to freeze and sweat...totally worked. I gave it one more shot to get the puck out of there and it popped right out clean. I just needed to let it have a little more time I guess. It was about room temp before I tried it again.

So the rest of the ramekins are out of the freezer now.

For cripes sake this has stressed me out all night. And the friggen thing literally popped right out LOL.

So I guess the solution is: spray pam in the ramekins, make soap, freeze, thaw to room temp, put butter knife in and pop out.


----------



## Servant4Christ

Yay! I'm so glad it worked for you.


----------



## Catscankim

Paulie said:


> I made Zany’s No Slime Soap in a 3# mold. Man, it went fast! I did the one with the OO, CO and Castor. I scented it with Lavender and Cedar, used green mica. Under the blanket now. I was going to do a swirl, no go. Christmas gifts for my family along with my Cinnamon soap I made yesterday. A friend stopped by and she said it looks like bark LOL. Also, ordered 50 peppermint lip balms to add to the Christmas gifts. Also, have a lotion base, going scent with the Lavender and Cedar then fill 2” bottles. I sure hope they like it all .View attachment 69778


Can i ask you what green you used for that soap?


----------



## Paulie

Catscankim said:


> Can i ask you what green you used for that soap?










It's by Prima Marketing.


----------



## Catscankim

I usually hate custom orders because I spend more $$ making something the way that they want, than I will ever make in return on that order if they want something very specific. I will just do it over and over until it is perfect.

Sometimes it is cool like this order, because I didn't even know this solid dish soap was a thing, and now I know how to make them, and make them pretty, and make refills. And this one in particular makes me feel good. My friend normally buys a lot of soap for her realtor biz, and she recommended me to somebody. I got the experience....and a new customer. AND I found out the she is the wife of a guy on one of our pool teams that died way too young a couple of years ago...so it makes it extra special. I just really wanted to make her request perfect.

So excuse all of the questions...it just really needed to be perfect.


----------



## Catscankim

Today I made my final batch of solid dish soap. I will be so happy to be done with this project lol. It has cost me way more time and money on them on trial and error that I will ever make on them. But it was a skill learned, so I will chalk it up to that.


----------



## Relle

This week I made a plain GM no colour no scent and a GM with lemongrass/ginger with a green and yellow swirl. Haven't made soap in ages.


----------



## VikingChick

@Relle i love the combo of ginger and lemongrass!


----------



## Relle

VikingChick said:


> @Relle i love the combo of ginger and lemongrass!


There is a plain lemongrass fo, but smells a bit strange to me, so I buy the one with ginger in it, just adds something extra. On the rack as we speak, it smells nice in the laundry when you walk in.


----------



## lloydcreeksoapllc

Making a special order of 20 loofah soaps.


----------



## Catscankim

Relle said:


> This week I made a plain GM no colour no scent and a GM with lemongrass/ginger with a green and yellow swirl. Haven't made soap in ages.


You inspired me to make a plain gmh soap today. i love the smell with no fo.


----------



## CLMP

My soapy thing today is I just received some molds to make embeds this morning so I'm extremely excited they are so nice. They are to make marshmallows, little rose buds, and banana slices for when I master my mashed banana soap lol.  I also have more coming for coffee beans and chocolate chips.  Soon happy with these molds.


----------



## Cosmo71

Today I finally cracked the seal of my 50lb tub of sodium hydroxide I purchased on 9/16/20 and transferred it to more manageable containers.  I had stopped soaping for a couple years but recently caught the bug and have been making a batch or two with my son on the weekend.  I finally used all my old lye and needed to break into the reserves.  For historical perspective I paid 106.74 shipped for 50 lbs or .133 per oz. from Duda Diesel, the lye was 82.45, shipping 24.29. Today the same lye is 118.95, 30% more...not sure what the shipping increase was.  I am anxious to soap with this and hope that the lye maintained its integrity over the 2+ year storage.



Relle said:


> There is a plain lemongrass fo, but smells a bit strange to me, so I buy the one with ginger in it, just adds something extra. On the rack as we speak, it smells nice in the laundry when you walk in.


I love lemongrass and love ginger. The combination sounds heavenly.


----------



## CLMP

I made some embeds with my new molds I just got and I also made another batch of Pine tar that poured perfectly for me this time.


----------



## Blue1969

Made myself a new mold out of an old drawer. Can't wait to try it!


----------



## Nancy G

Blue1969 said:


> Made myself a new mold out of an old drawer. Can't wait to try it!View attachment 69885


Great idea. How many pounds to fill it?


----------



## Blue1969

Can take 9.98 liters of soap. Only going to put in 7 liters. If I calculate correctly , that would give we 60 soaps a shot!


----------



## Nancy G

Blue1969 said:


> Can take 9.98 liters of soap. Only going to put in 7 liters. If I calculate correctly , that would give we 60 soaps a shot!


Wonderful


----------



## Paulie

Blue1969 said:


> Made myself a new mold out of an old drawer. Can't wait to try it!View attachment 69885


That’s awesome. What are you using as a liner please?


----------



## Paulie

I made ZNSC (Love this soap, thank you Zany_In_Co!), Unscented (accident), was going to use Dragon’s Blood with a pink swirl (for my Grandaughter) now, just with a pink swirl LOL.  It has Kaolin Clay and Sodium Gluconate. Lined my very old BB 18 bar mold to make some Coconut or Southern Peach scented.


----------



## CLMP

Here it is I unmolded the banana slices for my mashed banana soap I'm about to make sometime this week.  These will be the top layer on my loaf can't wait to play with these right now I am sticking poppyseeds on the top of the banana to make them look like real banana seeds on them.


----------



## VikingChick

Blue1969 said:


> Made myself a new mold out of an old drawer. Can't wait to try it!


Smart!!


----------



## AliOop

Two friends came over to make soap as holiday gifts. The mom loves M&P, so we had fun making sunflowers with brown centers and yellow petals. The adult daughter prefers CP, so we made up a batch of snowman mini-soaps, and used the rest of the batter to fill up a couple of wave molds. Then we packed their molded soaps in sturdy boxes to take home and unmold tomorrow. They brought me a lovely amaryllis plant and some peanut butter taffy as a thank-you.


----------



## MellonFriend

CLMP said:


> Here it is I unmolded the banana slices for my mashed banana soap I'm about to make sometime this week.  These will be the top layer on my loaf can't wait to play with these right now I am sticking poppyseeds on the top of the banana to make them look like real banana seeds on them.


Oh my gosh those look fantastic!  You nailed the banana color! I can't wait to see them on the soap!


----------



## Paulie

CLMP said:


> Here it is I unmolded the banana slices for my mashed banana soap I'm about to make sometime this week.  These will be the top layer on my loaf can't wait to play with these right now I am sticking poppyseeds on the top of the banana to make them look like real banana seeds on them.


They look like banana slices!  Great job!


----------



## CLMP

CLMP said:


> Here it is I unmolded the banana slices for my mashed banana soap I'm about to make sometime this week.  These will be the top layer on my loaf can't wait to play with these right now I am sticking poppyseeds on the top of the banana to make them look like real banana seeds on them.


Just wondering if everybody likes the seeds or with out.


----------



## CLMP

MellonFriend said:


> Oh my gosh those look fantastic!  You nailed the banana color! I can't wait to see them on the soap!


I will make sure to post pics when my banana soap is ready! Thank you!


----------



## Paulie

The seeds make it so realistic. Sometimes I don’t see seeds in my banana slices, so there’s that LOL.


----------



## CLMP

Paulie said:


> The seeds make it so realistic. Sometimes I don’t see seeds in my banana slices, so there’s that LOL.


Lol true.  I think we don't see the seeds on a real banana till it gets ripe and by then it's spotted with brown spots and yucky looking.


----------



## Blue1969

Paulie said:


> That’s awesome. What are you using as a liner please?


X rays that I cut and fitted



CLMP said:


> Just wondering if everybody likes the seeds or with out.
> View attachment 69901


Love it with the seed!


----------



## Zing

CLMP said:


> Just wondering if everybody likes the seeds or with out.
> View attachment 69901


with
This is amazing work!!!


----------



## CLMP

Zing said:


> with
> This is amazing work!!!


Thank you I can't wait till I make my mashed banana soap tomorrow it's to bad I'm so busy today.


----------



## dmcgee5034

CLMP said:


> Here it is I unmolded the banana slices for my mashed banana soap I'm about to make sometime this week.  These will be the top layer on my loaf can't wait to play with these right now I am sticking poppyseeds on the top of the banana to make them look like real banana seeds on them.


CUTE!! . Def with!


----------



## CLMP

My soapy thing this morning is unmolding my new batch of pine tar.  I'm so happy the top is so smooth almost silky.


----------



## Paulie

CLMP said:


> My soapy thing this morning is unmolding my new batch of pine tar.  I'm so happy the top is so smooth almost silky.


So pretty.


----------



## Zing

I am so kitten loving angry right now I can hardly kitten loving see straight.  Waiting on my New Directions Aromatics delivery via kitten loving FedEx.  Gave them my business address (packages get stolen off my porch), open 9 a.m. to 5 p.m.  EVERY KITTEN LOVING DAY THIS WEEK they attempt delivery at *5:15 p.m*.  Latest message was to call FedEx and dude says for me to contact seller, he's unable to change anything.  And he's not allowed to connect me with his supervisor.  So kitten loving confused why they told me to call.  erg erg erg erg erg


----------



## Mobjack Bay

@Zing I’m kitten loving mad for you!


----------



## Blue1969

Rendered 20kg of tallow. At last on to the last purifying! Will try my new mold tomorrow. Can't wait!


----------



## CLMP

Blue1969 said:


> Rendered 20kg of tallow. At last on to the last purifying! Will try my new mold tomorrow. Can't wait!


Nice!


----------



## Catscankim

I am making what I hope to be my entry soap for this months un-challenge soap. New FO for me, so I hope it goes well. Waiting for lye and stuff to cool, but I am really excited about this soap because I haven't done anything much "artisan" lately. So I am kinda like "oh crud do I remember?" LOL.

I do, I do. And hopefully it comes out as planned LOL.

edited to say crud, not crude LOL


----------



## KiwiMoose

Zing said:


> I am so kitten loving angry right now I can hardly kitten loving see straight.  Waiting on my New Directions Aromatics delivery via kitten loving FedEx.  Gave them my business address (packages get stolen off my porch), open 9 a.m. to 5 p.m.  EVERY KITTEN LOVING DAY THIS WEEK they attempt delivery at *5:15 p.m*.  Latest message was to call FedEx and dude says for me to contact seller, he's unable to change anything.  And he's not allowed to connect me with his supervisor.  So kitten loving confused why they told me to call.  erg erg erg erg erg


You sure do love those kittens!

I made soap today for the first time since 30th October.  That's the longest I've ever been without making soap since before i started making soap!


----------



## Lidiacgarcia

KiwiMoose said:


> I made soap today for the first time since 30th October.  That's the longest I've ever been without making soap since before i started making soap!


Was it the SMF December un-challenge that got you going? 





						December 2022 Un-Challenge: (No more) New Year's Resolutions
					

Welcome to the SMF December 2022 Un-Challenge – (No more) New Year’s Resolutions  Welcome to the SMF December 2022 Un-Challenge. For this un-challenge you will create soaps that have been on your to-do list for a long time. They might turn into your 2023 new year’s resolution that you’re...




					www.soapmakingforum.com


----------



## nvyoder

I made a small batch of soap to try out my new blue clay. After I mixed it into to batter it turned gray. Fingers crossed & hoping it turns into more of a blue color after it saponifies and cures. 
   Has anyone had experience using blue clay?


----------



## Nancy G

CLMP said:


> Nice!


Looking forward to hearing how that works. Is it your first time using tallow? Do you just get it at a butcher?


----------



## dibbles

@nvyoder I have not used blue clay, but @Mobjack Bay has. Below are a couple of threads that might be helpful where she details her experience and process to get a beautiful blue.





						Purple Brazilian Clay
					

The purple Brazilian clay I bought makes soap that is much more grey than purple.  Here’s a comparison of an alkanet test bar from last year (left), and two bars made a couple of months ago.  The center bar is purple clay at 1 tsp clay ppo, and the right bar was made with ultramarine violet...




					www.soapmakingforum.com
				








						Clayscapades - Purple Brazilian and Blue Cambrian Clay
					

These are test bars made using clay fractions from ”unprocessed” clays I bought from an Etsy seller.  I used 1 tsp ppo in a fairly white base recipe (lard, coconut, HO sunflower, castor).  The fraction used is shown below each soap. A description of how I processed the clays is in this thread...




					www.soapmakingforum.com


----------



## AliOop

When I’ve used Australian blue clay, it always turns grey.


----------



## Paulie

Bought 7lb of Palm off Amazon. Essential Depot is the supplier. Then I thought I'd check out their website and I could've saved myself about 15$ ordering directly. Lol, lesson learned.

Edited to add: do I need to melt this palm before using it?


----------



## CLMP

My soapy thing this morning was to unmold and cut my  banana soap so fun. I will post picks and talk about my recipe on my showcase gallery. I'm ticketed pink because it turned out exactly the way I imagined


----------



## KiwiMoose

Lidiacgarcia said:


> Was it the SMF December un-challenge that got you going?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> December 2022 Un-Challenge: (No more) New Year's Resolutions
> 
> 
> Welcome to the SMF December 2022 Un-Challenge – (No more) New Year’s Resolutions  Welcome to the SMF December 2022 Un-Challenge. For this un-challenge you will create soaps that have been on your to-do list for a long time. They might turn into your 2023 new year’s resolution that you’re...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.soapmakingforum.com


No - we actually had a market yesterday that we aborted after arriving because it was POURING with rain.  Just turned around and came home.  So I made soap!  It feels good to be back.


----------



## Blue1969

CLMP said:


> My soapy thing this morning was to unmold and cut my  banana soap so fun. I will post picks and talk about my recipe on my showcase gallery. I'm ticketed pink because it turned out exactly the way I imagined
> 
> 
> View attachment 69961


These are sooooo beautiful!



Nancy G said:


> Looking forward to hearing how that works. Is it your first time using tallow? Do you just get it at a butcher?


I only use tallow. The butcher is a very good friend and supplies me. I never purify it at least 3 times before using

My huge mold frow old drawer worked perfectly! Decided to go with big old fashioned "boerseep".  Got 24 beautifull white bars.


----------



## Zing

Blue1969 said:


> My huge mold frow old drawer worked perfectly! Decided to go with big old fashioned "boerseep".  Got 24 beautifull white bars.


Gore-juss.  How did you get them so white?


----------



## Blue1969

Triple purified tallow and little bit of salt in lye water


----------



## Relle

AliOop said:


> When I’ve used Australian blue clay, it always turns grey.


That's because it stays blue while it's in Australia and when it travels overseas it turns grey.


----------



## AliOop

... because it is so sad and homesick.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Relle said:


> That's because it stays blue while it's in Australia and when it travels overseas it turns grey.


A true blue Aussie then!


----------



## Zing

I boxed up cured soaps and made labels.  Also shipped our gifts of soap and cookies to our family in Canada.  Cost of shipping: arm & a leg.  Cost of Mrs. Zing's cookies: priceless.


----------



## Relle

KiwiMoose said:


> A true blue Aussie then!


----------



## Servant4Christ

I made faux sea water to try making ZNSC recipe soon. Although, technically it should probably be labeled as ZNSB (Bastille) since I plan on using a little bit of coconut and castor that is listed as an option in the original thread. The question is to swirl or not to swirl because I'm not sure how fast it will move with salt water in it.


----------



## Paulie

I thought about getting my half moon shaped molds out and make the trinity scented with sweet pea and do an in pot swirl of white, pink and green. I plan on doing CPOP.


----------



## CLMP

Paulie said:


> I thought about getting my half moon shaped molds out and make the trinity scented with sweet pea and do an in pot swirl of white, pink and green. I plan on doing CPOP.


Wow that sounds interesting. Sounds like nice work. I hope you post some pics for us.


----------



## Lidiacgarcia

Servant4Christ said:


> I made faux sea water to try making ZNSC recipe soon. Although, technically it should probably be labeled as ZNSB (Bastille) since I plan on using a little bit of coconut and castor that is listed as an option in the original thread. The question is to swirl or not to swirl because I'm not sure how fast it will move with salt water in it.


Hi 
I just made it the other day, I added 10%coconut and 5% castor oil. I didn't find the salt water accelerated that much. I made it unscented, not sure if EO or FO you're using.
You should be fine if you don't let it reach a thick trace and be prepared


----------



## CLMP

I'm sad to say my soapy thing today is packing up all my soap stuff to put it all away until after Christmas  I need to make room for my Christmas tree and I will be to busy to make soap now until Christmas is over.  Also I have been 🏷 labeling all my soap since yesterday got half done.


----------



## basti

I've got a laundry list of soapy things to do today and here I am under the blanket in bed! Get up, dude!   

I did, at least, cut a batch of scrap soap that was made using some bars that... suffice to say got a little beat up. We'll use those around the house because they are far too ugly to go anywhere else LOL.

And I got started on another batch of MP soap for my shop. Just waiting for the layer to set up before I go pour more. This is my 14th batch of soap in the last 4 weeks, so I am _exhausted._

What I _need _to do is go package and label some soaps. It's my least favorite part


----------



## KiwiMoose

Servant4Christ said:


> I made faux sea water to try making ZNSC recipe soon. Although, technically it should probably be labeled as ZNSB (Bastille) since I plan on using a little bit of coconut and castor that is listed as an option in the original thread. The question is to swirl or not to swirl because I'm not sure how fast it will move with salt water in it.


That's the exact recipe I use, and I could totally swirl mine - but I don't because it looks so pretty plain ( it's one of the few plain soaps i make)


----------



## Servant4Christ

KiwiMoose said:


> That's the exact recipe I use, and I could totally swirl mine - but I don't because it looks so pretty plain ( it's one of the few plain soaps i make)


I've never swirled and it's on my bucket list of new things to try that I'm totally terrified of doing/ruining. Lol.


----------



## CLMP

Finally done my labeling done wow I feel like I just came up for air that was alot of ingredients to go through. I might label as I go next time in stead of leaving it all till the end  lol.  Having fun now packing it up haha!


----------



## Servant4Christ

I'm practicing lining a log mold with wax paper and parchment paper to see which one is easier. I'm itching to make log soap that I can learn to hand cut to the point I think I'm not even going to wait for my silicone mold to arrive. I just modified an empty graham cracker box when I realized the dimensions will make the exact same size bars. You know you're addicted when you start measuring every box in the house.


----------



## CLMP

Servant4Christ said:


> I'm practicing lining a log mold with wax paper and parchment paper to see which one is easier. I'm itching to make log soap that I can learn to hand cut to the point I think I'm not even going to wait for my silicone mold to arrive. I just modified an empty graham cracker box when I realized the dimensions will make the exact same size bars. You know you're addicted when you start measuring every box in the house.


Lol that's funny  nice can't wait to see them if you post it!


----------



## CLMP

Almost done packing my soap to ship out to tomorrow for Christmas to my family and friends.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Those look great and you’re making me feel better!  I’ve been sick all week and haven’t packed my boxes yet, or made lip scrubs, or beard oil… I’m hoping that I can have things ready to go by Saturday.


----------



## CLMP

Mobjack Bay said:


> Those look great and you’re making me feel better!  I’ve been sick all week and haven’t packed my boxes yet, or made lip scrubs, or beard oil… I’m hoping that I can have things ready to go by Saturday.


Hope you feel better soon so you can get your soapy stuff done.


----------



## dmcgee5034

I had a fun “Soap Boutique” in my office yesterday for my team of wonderful ladies. I put on holiday music, played a Hallmark Yule log with animals on my computer (cute!  Look it up) had Sparkling Blush Apple Cider and Hot Cocoa, and homemade shortbread cookies with chocolate drizzle for treats. 
They all got 1 bar I specifically made for gifting to them, and then got to take turns picking 4 more soaps, and 1 sugar scrub. 
It was super fun to let them see, smell and pick what they liked (and have been hearing about for months!). 
I packed up their orders in little gifts bags and thanked them for “shopping” at my “boutique” lol. 
I loved hearing their comments, oohs and ahhs, and just having fun together with my soaps. 
What a blast!!  Here’s a picture of my soap display.


----------



## CLMP

dmcgee5034 said:


> I had a fun “Soap Boutique” in my office yesterday for my team of wonderful ladies. I put on holiday music, played a Hallmark Yule log with animals on my computer (cute!  Look it up) had Sparkling Blush Apple Cider and Hot Cocoa, and homemade shortbread cookies with chocolate drizzle for treats.
> They all got 1 bar I specifically made for gifting to them, and then got to take turns picking 4 more soaps, and 1 sugar scrub.
> It was super fun to let them see, smell and pick what they liked (and have been hearing about for months!).
> I packed up their orders in little gifts bags and thanked them for “shopping” at my “boutique” lol.
> I loved hearing their comments, oohs and ahhs, and just having fun together with my soaps.
> What a blast!!  Here’s a picture of my soap display.


That looks amazing it must of bin so fun!


----------



## VikingChick

Yesterday I brought a box of various soaps to work. Only shrink wrapped, no fancy packaging or labeling. I make so much more soap than i could ever use, and I don’t sell, so I thought I’d see if anyone else wanted to try it! I didn’t know if people would think it was weird or what, but they seemed to like it! I think my favorite reaction was from my boss, who has two little girls at home.  He grabbed the clear glittery unicorn soaps and said they’d be stocking stuffers.  I’d actually had him in mind when I chose those soaps to put in the box, so it made me so happy!


----------



## Servant4Christ

Here it is in all it's rustic glory before I poured soap into the molds. Yes, that is two halves of a graham cracker box lined with parchment paper and then stabilized with styrofoam and some old dish towels all inside a shoe box. We'll see how well it works when I open it up tomorrow.

Update: Here's how this morning went at 12 hrs after the pour.


----------



## Paulie

Servant4Christ said:


> View attachment 70069
> 
> 
> Here it is in all it's rustic glory before I poured soap into the molds. Yes, that is two halves of a graham cracker box lined with parchment paper and then stabilized with styrofoam and some old dish towels all inside a shoe box. We'll see how well it works when I open it up tomorrow.
> 
> Update: Here's how this morning went at 12 hrs after the pour.
> 
> View attachment 70092
> 
> View attachment 70093
> 
> View attachment 70094


That soap looks beautiful, so natural and like you said, rustic. I love it. And look at those creamy bubbles, so nice.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

@Servant4Christ those bubbles are amazing.  Do you have soft water?  Even with hard water, I get nice bubbles when I make ZNSB, but not like that.


----------



## Servant4Christ

Mobjack Bay said:


> @Servant4Christ those bubbles are amazing.  Do you have soft water?  Even with hard water, I get nice bubbles when I make ZNSB, but not like that.


We have public water which is somewhat hard, but nothing compared to how hard it was when we used well water before the public water came through. I am truly shocked that I can actually get bubbles with so little coconut! I didn't know it was even possible. I think I'm going to attempt my first swirl with this recipe just because it's the slowest moving recipe I've tried and currently have all the ingredients for.


----------



## Zing

VikingChick said:


> Yesterday I brought a box of various soaps to work. Only shrink wrapped, no fancy packaging or labeling. I make so much more soap than i could ever use, and I don’t sell, so I thought I’d see if anyone else wanted to try it! I didn’t know if people would think it was weird or what, but they seemed to like it! I think my favorite reaction was from my boss, who has two little girls at home.  He grabbed the clear glittery unicorn soaps and said they’d be stocking stuffers.  I’d actually had him in mind when I chose those soaps to put in the box, so it made me so happy!


Great idea!


Servant4Christ said:


> View attachment 70069
> 
> 
> Here it is in all it's rustic glory before I poured soap into the molds. Yes, that is two halves of a graham cracker box lined with parchment paper and then stabilized with styrofoam and some old dish towels all inside a shoe box. We'll see how well it works when I open it up tomorrow.
> 
> Update: Here's how this morning went at 12 hrs after the pour.
> 
> View attachment 70092
> 
> View attachment 70093
> 
> View attachment 70094


Really lovely soap!

I made $92 today!  My friend asked to shop in my basement this morning.  I give soap out free to my friends but charge them if they buy in bulk for their own gift giving.
I'm also labeling and wrapping like crazy to get stuff off to the post office.  How can Christmas be only 8 days away!!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

After a lot of delays this month, I finally got most of my boxes packed up today.  I send soap to family all over the country and Monday is the deadline for priority mail (fingers crossed).  I‘ve almost convinced myself that making B&B additions will be too ambitious this year, but I haven’t sealed the boxes yet because there’s always tomorrow .  Luckily, I had time to wrap most of the soap right after Thanksgiving.  It sure is a slow, fiddly process.  I thought I was making life easier by putting most of the soap in boxes this year, but then I printed my labels on solid sheets of label paper that I cut with a paper cutter. I may have saved a tiny tree branch, but peeling the labels off the backing was kitten love annoying.

@Servant4Christ thanks for the reply. That’s darn nice lather for hard water.  We live on the edge of a salt marsh in the last house on the road with a functional freshwater well.  Our water softener does a good job removing iron, but it’s no match for the TDS.  As a result, my big lather experiences are limited to when I visit family or stay in a hotel.  I have a lot of lather envy!


----------



## AliOop

Today I washed a mountain of soapy and bath-bomb dishes. I also beveled the third batch of pine tar soap (request from a neighbor of a friend) that finally came out... ok. It still has lighter streaks and clumps, instead of looking like a nice big piece of fudge. I think I've narrowed it down to the sodium citrate causing these streaks. I may try one more batch without the SC and see how that goes.

Another soapy thing today was that I boxed up the random soaps, sugar scrubs, lotion bars, and cuticle salves (left over from the Christmas Boutique) and brought them to the clubhouse for our 55+ community's Christmas gathering. Like getting that first person to start filling their plate at a potluck, it took a bit before the ladies started coming over and sifting through the offerings. I had to leave early, but my husband brought home the almost-empty box. One of the neighbors already called to say she loved the soap, which was very sweet. I'm just thankful to have cleared out my shelves  -- except for the other two batches of fugly pine tar soap, that is!!


----------



## Martha

My soapy thing was to read the last few pages of this forum. I moved at the end of October and my soap making supplies are still boxed up. My daughter is flying home from a semester in London and is stuck at the airport in Iceland. I’m checking in with you guys while I’m on hold with the airline.


----------



## Catscankim

Well i am currently doing my soapy thing. I have all of my oils and lye solution etc ready to go and i still have no design in mind. I thought it would come to me as i was mixing everything. Still no inspiration lol.

Half is goin to be coconut, the other half pineapple. The coconut discolors to brown. The pineapple has no discoloration. TS mold. I guess i am looking for ideas. Maybe i can just keep it simple.


----------



## basti

I......................... uh................. just made a soap. Hopefully.    
I believe I had some manner of false trace going on and I'm not sure I managed to blend it all out sufficiently. At very least I think I'll have holy stearic spots batman. This one might end up in the crockpot for a rebatch, I suppose I'll see. Maybe I'm just being pessimistic and it'll be beautiful and perfect


----------



## Servant4Christ

Today, I learned a lot of lessons in real time. I ran out of almond oil mid soapy session and had to sub with more olive. I literally had to stop and recalculate to make sure (hopefully) that I don't end up with a lye heavy soap. I am so not looking forward to zap testing this batch. Due to the time I spent recalculating, my lye salt water was cooler than I wanted. My solution was to add honey to warm it back up. Then, since I seem to be throwing all caution to the wind with this one, I decided to split my batter, color a portion with some cocoa from the pantry and give this swirling thing a try. Pretty sure I should've gotten a thicker trace before pouring because when I poured, it went straight down through the batter and I have no idea what it'll look like tomorrow. Will it be one color or two? It'll be a surprise, no matter what.


----------



## dmcgee5034

I have a few days off before Christmas so I get to play soapy stuff - yayyyy! 
Today I cut a December unchallenge pull through soap, and prepped my oils to hopefully make something else off my list of want to try. I also got some wall paper sheets at the dollar store and put them on some plastic board to try and improve my photography game a bit. 
I will have to make time to bake some cookies this week. DH reminds me about what he calls “LBS” which is Life Before Soaping , aka when I spent time baking instead of soaping.


----------



## Misschief

dmcgee5034 said:


> I will have to make time to bake some cookies this week. DH reminds me about what he calls “LBS” which is Life Before Soaping , aka when I spent time baking instead of soaping.


Just tell him that you making soap is better for his waistline and his health.


----------



## Servant4Christ

Unmolded and cut at 12 hours. It swirled! Woohoo! My pH paper was green, so I moved to the zap test after saying a little prayer. It passed the zap test and the lather is oh so divine. I think I just found another favorite recipe. Thank you @Zany_in_CO !


----------



## Paulie

Servant4Christ said:


> Unmolded and cut at 12 hours. It swirled! Woohoo! My pH paper was green, so I moved to the zap test after saying a little prayer. It passed the zap test and the lather is oh so divine. I think I just found another favorite recipe. Thank you @Zany_in_CO !


Would love to see your soap.

Thinking I want to try a Lavender & Smoky Patchouli blend. 80/20 Anyone with experience with this scent blend?


----------



## Servant4Christ

Paulie said:


> Would love to see your soap.


----------



## Paulie

I love it, so pretty. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Paulie said:


> Thinking I want to try a Lavender & Smoky Patchouli blend. 80/20 Anyone with experience with this scent blend?


Is Smoky Patchouli the same as dark patchouli?  I mix dark patchouli with lavender or orange or in other blends.  I go as high as 50% when I’m just mixing two eos.


----------



## Paulie

Mobjack Bay said:


> Is Smoky Patchouli the same as dark patchouli?  I mix dark patchouli with lavender or orange or in other blends.  I go as high as 50% when I’m just mixing two eos.


I’m not so sure, this is a BB FO. Ohhhh, I’ll have to test it to see what I like best, 80/20, 50/50.  Thank you Mobjack Bay.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Paulie said:


> I’m not so sure, this is a BB FO. Ohhhh, I’ll have to test it to see what I like best, 80/20, 50/50.  Thank you Mobjack Bay.


I didn’t recognize the FO name and now don’t see it on the BB website.  If it smells like patchouli it should blend well with lavender.


----------



## Paulie

Mobjack Bay said:


> I didn’t recognize the FO name and now don’t see it on the BB website.  If it smells like patchouli it should blend well with lavender.


It must've been discontinued. Thank you, I'm gonna do it.


----------



## Paulie

I put on order on Amazon a soap cutter that uses a wire. I don’t really like the mitre I’ve used for years, my soap moves as it doesn’t have an end to keep it from moving around.


----------



## Misschief

I'm making a restock of my salt bars today; then, my husband has decided it's time to do an inventory of everything left over from the past season. Having been a kitchen manager in the past (he was), I'm not looking forward to it even though I know it needs doing.


----------



## Servant4Christ

Paulie said:


> I put on order on Amazon a soap cutter that uses a wire. I don’t really like the mitre I’ve used for years, my soap moves as it doesn’t have an end to keep it from moving around.


Ooo, which one?


----------



## Paulie

@Servant4Christ https://www.amazon.com/FantasyDay-M...ff-b284-4dab154a3d29&pd_rd_i=B07NVFML8R&psc=1

This is the one I have now, only it has inches marked on it. I don’t like it LOL








						12 In. Miter Box with 13-1/2 In. Saw
					

Amazing deals on this 12In Miter Box With 13-1/2In Saw at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




					www.harborfreight.com


----------



## Misschief

Soap made, inventory completed. Basically, he just wanted me to have a better idea of what I have left and what I need to restock or put on sale at my next market. What he doesn't really understand is that this is a one-person business and I really do have a pretty good idea what I have left and what I need to make. The good thing is now I'm totally organized. Bring on the soapmaking!

It's interesting to see the differences between us; he's used to doing inventory on paper, using tape to mark containers, in a restaurant kitchen with dozens of employees. I explained to him that his system isn't really helpful to me; I like using my computer (Excel, Soapmaker 3, and a checklist on Google Keep). After all, it's just me.


----------



## Zing

Servant4Christ said:


> View attachment 70149


Super cool!  Well done.



Paulie said:


> It must've been discontinued. Thank you, I'm gonna do it.


I'm new to patchouli and LOVE IT.  I'm not a big lavender fan but my lav 'n' patch blend is awesome.  And patch 'n' orange.  And lime 'n' patch.


----------



## AliOop

Zing said:


> I'm new to patchouli and LOVE IT.  I'm not a big lavender fan but my lav 'n' patch blend is awesome.  And patch 'n' orange.  And lime 'n' patch.


@KiwiMoose now ya just gotta win him over to the glycerin river side.


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken

Today I walked into another department at work and saw a coworker handing out her Christmas gifts to her department....handmade soap! I didn't know she made soap and am excited to talk to her more about it.


----------



## Catscankim

I started out planning on making soap tonight. At first I was going to make some salt bars, but then decided I wanted to do something fun. Ended up wasting enjoying an evening of watching you tube videos of different soap techniques. Now it is too late to make soap LOL


----------



## KiwiMoose

AliOop said:


> @KiwiMoose now ya just gotta win him over to the glycerin river side.


----------



## Zing

KiwiMoose said:


>



You are absolutely right, I'll get won over when pigs fly.  But I will be grateful for that one and that only time I got glycerin rivers.  To remind folks of my origin story, it's how I found this community.

Speaking of community, whatever Light-Into-Darkness Holiday you celebrate, happy holidays!

And careful, North Americans, stay safe and warm.  We're happy today is warming _up_ to zero!


----------



## basti

Working on a rather complicated MP soap today. I am just hoping and praying my vision comes through in the final cut bars


----------



## Misschief

Batch #2 for the upcoming season is in the mold. This time, I made Goat Milk & Lavender, one of my best sellers. The last (small, 10 bar) batch sold in a single market. This time I made a larger, 21 bar, batch.


----------



## dmcgee5034

I cut and beveled my first soap made in a slab mold. I repurposed a corporate wooden gift box for the mold, so no investment lost. Not sure I’ll use it again but it was interesting to learn to line a mold, unmolded it and cut it. I think I over swirled so my colors aren’t as defined as I had planned on.


----------



## Relle

Zing said:


> Speaking of community, whatever Light-Into-Darkness Holiday you celebrate, happy holidays!


No light into darkness here, we're in the first month of summer and it's 30 degrees, sticky and hot. Merry Christmas.


----------



## AliOop

Just finished three orders of bath bombs for three more friends who suddenly wanted some...by Christmas Eve, of course! Since we had a bit of rain and snow throughout the day, I decided to go with the "Rock Hard Bath Bomb" recipe from Creative Bath Lab. It's honestly a really nice recipe. As recommended by one commenter, I increased the SLSa a bit to bump up the foam and slow down the fizz.

Anyway, they did turn out rock hard, and not a single one cracked, fell apart, or activated. I didn't want to take any chances of leaving them out overnight and waking up to find them all activated from the humidity, so they were shrink-wrapped within an hour of making them. Purple is lavender EO, lighter orange is Clean Cotton, dark orange is a blend of sweet orange EO and Blood Orange FO, and white (inside the red bag) is White Tea and Ginger. Two of the friends also ordered more lotions bars, one with lavender, and the other with orange and cedarwood (to match their respective bath bombs).


----------



## AliOop

Bath bomb morning update: out of 37 bath bombs, only two have cracked. They are still rock-hard, and the scent comes through the "sniffer" spot in the shrink-wrap bags. Next time I'm going to try @lsg's no-water recipe, with a little PS80 added to aid with dispersal and rinsing of mica and oils.


----------



## VikingChick

Zing said:


> And careful, North Americans, stay safe and warm.  We're happy today is warming _up_ to zero!


My family in the Midwest is keeping me posted on the awful weather y’all are having. Stay safe!


----------



## johnnyusa

SoapSisters said:


> Can you keep us posted on the spirulina? I'm wondering if that beautiful green will hold.


it holds, forever
i use either spirulina or chlorella in my soaps quite often


----------



## dmcgee5034

AliOop said:


> Just finished three orders of bath bombs for three more friends who suddenly wanted some...by Christmas Eve, of course! Since we had a bit of rain and snow throughout the day, I decided to go with the "Rock Hard Bath Bomb" recipe from Creative Bath Lab. It's honestly a really nice recipe. As recommended by one commenter, I increased the SLSa a bit to bump up the foam and slow down the fizz.
> 
> Anyway, they did turn out rock hard, and not a single one cracked, fell apart, or activated. I didn't want to take any chances of leaving them out overnight and waking up to find them all activated from the humidity, so they were shrink-wrapped within an hour of making them. Purple is lavender EO, lighter orange is Clean Cotton, dark orange is a blend of sweet orange EO and Blood Orange FO, and white (inside the red bag) is White Tea and Ginger. Two of the friends also ordered more lotions bars, one with lavender, and the other with orange and cedarwood (to match their respective bath bombs).
> 
> View attachment 70170
> 
> View attachment 70171



Those look awesome, @AliOop!  And on Christmas Eve, no less!  Merry Christmas!


----------



## dmcgee5034

Quiet little Christmas Day here after a fun night, so I made a batch of soap today and used Nuture Soap Juicy Pear FO. It smells delish!  Can’t wait to cut it. 

I also made a template to cut freezer paper to line a Pringles can to do a second pull through - hopefully tomorrow.  Planning to try a different disk and a new set of colors.  

Hope y’all had a good day


----------



## Catscankim

dmcgee5034 said:


> Quiet little Christmas Day here after a fun night, so I made a batch of soap today and used Nuture Soap Juicy Pear FO. It smells delish!  Can’t wait to cut it.
> 
> I also made a template to cut freezer paper to line a Pringles can to do a second pull through - hopefully tomorrow.  Planning to try a different disk and a new set of colors.
> 
> Hope y’all had a good day


Juicy Pear smells...juicy. I absolutely love that one. Totally smells like a juicy pear.

I was just typing...."and after I finish typing I am going to order more", but then wait!!...I just realized that last week, I did order more and received it LOL. Only two little 1 ounce bottles though when it was on sale and the little bottles were all they had left, so I got those two so I could make a batch of soap!!

My last batch of juicy pear came out as a flop design-wise, and nobody bought it. But the smell was sensational and everybody loved it, but the failed design lost. It was just blobs of white and yellow. It really made no sense. In retrospect I should have just pulled out the hanger wire.

You are going to love your juicy pear soap. It keeps its smell. Can't wait to see the cut.


----------



## Blue1969

Just finished my first attempt at blacksmith type soap with borax. What an issue to get the borax dissolved! Ended up contriving a little mini double boiler with a mug to keep the water warm to get the borax dissolved. Any ideas how to make this easier?


----------



## Servant4Christ

Blue1969 said:


> Just finished my first attempt at blacksmith type soap with borax. What an issue to get the borax dissolved! Ended up contriving a little mini double boiler with a mug to keep the water warm to get the borax dissolved. Any ideas how to make this easier?


I wish I could remember who on here makes a mechanic soap with borax. I had it bookmarked but can't find it. Is it @earlene ?


----------



## Misschief

Servant4Christ said:


> I wish I could remember who on here makes a mechanic soap with borax. I had it bookmarked but can't find it. Is it @earlene ?


It was @earlene.  Here's the link to the thread.

Borax Hand Soap for Blacksmith or Other Dirty Work


----------



## Blue1969

Yes, read them all a few times. Still struggled with the 50/50 boiling water and borax?


----------



## Misschief

Blue1969 said:


> Yes, read them all a few times. Still struggled with the 50/50 boiling water and borax?


How so?


----------



## Blue1969

Borax wont dissolve


----------



## Misschief

Blue1969 said:


> Borax wont dissolve


It should dissolve easily in boiling hot water, equal parts water and borax or more water than borax.


----------



## Blue1969

Still not easy. You think my borax might be old or something?

Ok. Just cut the borax soap. Very crumbly. Does borax cause this? Used my normal tallow recipe with coffee, borax,grinded oats and some EO's?


----------



## dmcgee5034

Made a second attempt at a pull through soap today. Fingers crossed for 2 days til I can cut it. 
Took some pics of soaps I cut today and yesterday using some photography tricks I read on @DeeAnna Soapy Stuff website (Photo Tips | Soapy Stuff - thanks DeeAnna!), cleaned everything up and put it away since it’s back to work tomorrow….


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Blue1969 said:


> Ok. Just cut the borax soap. Very crumbly. Does borax cause this? Used my normal tallow recipe with coffee, borax,grinded oats and some EO's?


I made the borax blacksmith soap earlier this year and also had trouble getting the borax to dissolve.  I don’t have my notes handy but I think I just kept add water little by little until it finally dissolved.

For the best troubleshooting on the crumbly soap issue, I suggest that you start a new thread with the details of your recipe and process.
***

i was planning to make an Un-Challenge soap today, but the pipes in our house are frozen and we have no running water .  We usually leave the faucets dripping when we have a cold snap because the house is elevated and it’s better to be safe than sorry.  Unfortunately, after over a decade without issues, the combination of cold and wind associated with this cold snap was just too much.. Since I haven’t cleaned up from my last minute B&B making on Christmas Eve I didn’t even contemplate making more of a mess.


----------



## dmcgee5034

Mobjack Bay said:


> i was planning to make an Un-Challenge soap today, but the pipes in our house are frozen and we have no running water .  We usually leave the faucets dripping when we have a cold snap because the house is elevated and it’s better to be safe than sorry.  Unfortunately, after over a decade without issues, the combination of cold and wind associated with this cold snap was just too much.. Since I haven’t cleaned up from my last minute B&B making on Christmas Eve I didn’t even contemplate making more of a mess.


I’m sorry to hear this, @Mobjack Bay, I hope it doesn’t last too long and you have what you need in the mean time. Be safe


----------



## Mobjack Bay

dmcgee5034 said:


> I’m sorry to hear this, @Mobjack Bay, I hope it doesn’t last too long and you have what you need in the mean time. Be safe


Thank you.  It’s definitely an inconvenience, but we will get through it.  We have the flexible piping (PEX?) and we’re keeping our fingers crossed that none of the pipes burst.


----------



## KiwiMoose

Blue1969 said:


> Still not easy. You think my borax might be old or something?
> 
> Ok. Just cut the borax soap. Very crumbly. Does borax cause this? Used my normal tallow recipe with coffee, borax,grinded oats and some EO's?


I don't know that I would use the borax with coffee AND ground oatmeal - that would certainly  make it crumbly.


----------



## Blue1969

KiwiMoose said:


> I don't know that I would use the borax with coffee AND ground oatmeal - that would certainly  make it crumbly.


Thx, I will try again and leave 1 out.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I woke up to the sound of running water.


----------



## Blue1969

Wanted to try a new technique today - once again no water in our town.


----------



## Servant4Christ

Misschief said:


> It was @earlene.  Here's the link to the thread.
> 
> Borax Hand Soap for Blacksmith or Other Dirty Work


Thankyou! It's actually your link from a post in that thread that I'm remembering so well!


----------



## Servant4Christ

As for soapy stuff, I powdered my brown and tan colored soap shreds. I was planning on attempting what I now know is called the Ciaglia method, but now I'm getting all sorts of inspiration from just running my hands through this stuff! I might have to wait until I can get my hands on some blue indigo powder because a beach themed sand and surf soap is starting to take form in my head!


----------



## dmcgee5034

Mobjack Bay said:


> I woke up to the sound of running water.


Wooo hoooooo!  That’s good new, @Mobjack Bay!  Except I recall you said you had some clean up to do…..


----------



## Mobjack Bay

dmcgee5034 said:


> Wooo hoooooo!  That’s good new, @Mobjack Bay!  Except I recall you said you had some clean up to do…..


A shower is a wonderful thing, especially with good soap .  I cleaned up quite a bit of the mess, but then made more when I made my unchallenge soap.  You know how it goes!  I‘m off for the week so I have time to keep messing up and cleaning up.


----------



## Zing

Blue1969 said:


> Still not easy. You think my borax might be old or something?
> 
> Ok. Just cut the borax soap. Very crumbly. Does borax cause this? Used my normal tallow recipe with coffee, borax,grinded oats and some EO's?


You may want to start a new thread so that you can refer back to it easily.  I use @earlene 's technique and inspiration.  I once got a very crumbly result and thru the help of this forum realized I used too much salt -- borax is a salt, plus sodium lactate plus sea salt!  If you post your recipe we can help problem solve.  I love making this with brewed coffee, coffee grounds, poppy seeds and shredded loofah.


----------



## Catscankim

My soapy thing today isn't really soapy per se. I bought a website/blog and domain from wordpress, so I have been fiddling with it since I got home from work. I guess if I am going to go the way of selling online, then I have to figure out packaging and shipping etc.

It will be ok, by the time I figure out how to build a website, it will be time for my annual renewal anyway LOL.

Plus I guess a crash course in photography...

edit, I am lying, I cut a loaf of butter bars today (Ophelia's Soaperie recipe). I tried to up the bubbles a little from the last time I made them. Can't wait to try those.


----------



## AliOop

It's been a super busy time, but tonight I managed to sneak into the soap room to work on the December UnChallenge soap. The first batch accelerated like crazy! Pretty sure it was the Sweet Strawberry FO by Brambleberry. It's discontinued, so I couldn't find any notes on it. After plopping it into a loaf mold, I made another batch. 

This time I hand-stirred, split before emulsion, and then added the colors and FO, which was Energy by BB - always well behaved. I actually had to stickblend each cup of soap for over 10 seconds to reach a very light trace! Here is a sneak peak of the soaps in the cylinder molds and stand that my DH made for me a few years back:


----------



## KiwiMoose

I made some soap using cherry blossom FO and White Tea FO, 50/50.  OMG - YUM!  Smells sooo good.


----------



## Servant4Christ

AliOop said:


> It's been a super busy time, but tonight I managed to sneak into the soap room to work on the December UnChallenge soap. The first batch accelerated like crazy! Pretty sure it was the Sweet Strawberry FO by Brambleberry. It's discontinued, so I couldn't find any notes on it. After plopping it into a loaf mold, I made another batch.
> 
> This time I hand-stirred, split before emulsion, and then added the colors and FO, which was Energy by BB - always well behaved. I actually had to stickblend each cup of soap for over 10 seconds to reach a very light trace! Here is a sneak peak of the soaps in the cylinder molds and stand that my DH made for me a few years back:
> 
> View attachment 70230


That looks so cool! Can I ask what the long stick in the middles are for? Looks like maybe a pull through implement for kaleidoscope soap.


----------



## AliOop

Servant4Christ said:


> That looks so cool! Can I ask what the long stick in the middles are for? Looks like maybe a pull through implement for kaleidoscope soap.


Yup, those are pull-through tools. I saw the rubber-band trick (to keep them centered) on a YT video. 

I can’t stand fiddling with the condiment bottles that most folks seem to use to squirt the batter in, so I just poured from a long-nosed pitcher down the center stem. We shall have to see how well that panned out. If it didn’t, then I’m probably done with pull-throughs.


----------



## Misschief

AliOop said:


> I just poured from a long-nosed pitcher down the center stem. We shall have to see how well that panned out. If it didn’t, then I’m probably done with pull-throughs.



That's what I do.


----------



## AliOop

Misschief said:


> That's what I do.


Oh good - then there's hope!  I won't know whether it worked for me until later tonight or tomorrow when I unmold.

ETA: on a hunch, I looked up BB's current Strawberry FO in the hope that it was the same, or a replacement for, the Sweet Strawberry that I used. When I put in the search terms "accelerate" and "accelerated," lo and behold, it brought up reviews from 5+ years ago that mentioned ricing and severe acceleration. There was also a response from the BB rep who mentioned that this "Sweet Strawberry" was not recommended for CP and referred to other reviews that had apparently mentioned these issues.

I share this because BB has a very user-unfriendly habit of discontinuing EOs, and then removing all reference info for that FO from their website. Apparently it may be possible in some cases, like mine, to find the reformulated/renamed FO and locate some older review. That may help people (like me) who have tons of older EOs from destashes that require some sleuthing to find usage rates, reviews, etc.


----------



## KiwiMoose

AliOop said:


> Yup, those are pull-through tools. I saw the rubber-band trick (to keep them centered) on a YT video.
> 
> I can’t stand fiddling with the condiment bottles that most folks seem to use to squirt the batter in, so I just poured from a long-nosed pitcher down the center stem. We shall have to see how well that panned out. If it didn’t, then I’m probably done with pull-throughs.


Oh - I will never use those condiment bottles.  I use two funnels - one longer, and one with a cut off funnel.  I start the pour with the longer funnel resting on top of the tube, with the metal rod going up through the centre of it.  then pour my alternating colours down that.  Once I get near the top, I switch it out for the  shorter funnel so i can fill to the top.  My tubes are 35cm long but i usually fill to just 30cm ( about a foot).


----------



## Servant4Christ

I am going to make another batch of ZNSB today, but in a wooden mold lined with freezer paper because I've never use a wooden mold or freezer paper and want to try both. That un-challenge has me checking all sorts of things off my bucket list!


----------



## AliOop

KiwiMoose said:


> Oh - I will never use those condiment bottles.  I use two funnels - one longer, and one with a cut off funnel.  I start the pour with the longer funnel resting on top of the tube, with the metal rod going up through the centre of it.  then pour my alternating colours down that.  Once I get near the top, I switch it out for the  shorter funnel so i can fill to the top.  My tubes are 35cm long but i usually fill to just 30cm ( about a foot).


Maybe I will try that next time. I have plenty of funnels lying about for some reason. And I can see where the funnel would hold the center rod in place, without having to fuss with rubber bands to keep it centered. Nice!


----------



## Servant4Christ

Servant4Christ said:


> I am going to make another batch of ZNSB today, but in a wooden mold lined with freezer paper because I've never use a wooden mold or freezer paper and want to try both. That un-challenge has me checking all sorts of things off my bucket list!


Welp, I ran out of lye (more is on its way) so I had to move on to something else on my list of things to try. I decided to recalculate the recipe to use up the full amount of lye I had left and added 25% of my oil weight in powdered soap scraps to do the Ciaglia method and poured it into a Pringles can lined with freezer paper. I've always wanted to try the Pringles can thing! My only concern is that I didn't realize until after the pour that I forgot to duct tape the bottom. I pray the lid holds it all in because I am not moving it until it saponifies!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

KiwiMoose said:


> Oh - I will never use those condiment bottles.  I use two funnels - one longer, and one with a cut off funnel.  I start the pour with the longer funnel resting on top of the tube, with the metal rod going up through the centre of it.  then pour my alternating colours down that.  Once I get near the top, I switch it out for the  shorter funnel so i can fill to the top.  My tubes are 35cm long but i usually fill to just 30cm ( about a foot).


I may need to try the funnel trick. When my 12'/30 cm cylinders are sitting on the kitchen counter, I'm too short to see into the cylinder, which makes it near impossible to center the batter coming out of a squeeze bottle. Or, I should just go ahead and cut one of the cylinders in half.


----------



## Servant4Christ

Today, I learned that freezer paper is hands down way better than parchment for lining molds. Not a single side wrinkle. Just good ole fashioned uneven cutting! 

Also: when combining the Ciaglia method and ZNSB recipe from @Zany_in_CO, you'll need to unmold and cut way earlier than expected. I unmolded and cut these at 9hrs and the edges crumbled a bit when cutting and they were rock hard.


----------



## Misschief

I've been quiet but busy making soap. So far, I've made a batch of salt soap, a batch of Goat Milk & Lavender, and today I made a batch of Patchouli & Orange. I'm planning on making some ZNSC tomorrow, scented with one of the fragrance oils I bought from @Saponificarian. I'm just trying to decide on design.


----------



## AliOop

Mobjack Bay said:


> I may need to try the funnel trick. When my 12'/30 cm cylinders are sitting on the kitchen counter, I'm too short to see into the cylinder, which makes it near impossible to center the batter coming out of a squeeze bottle. Or, I should just go ahead and cut one of the cylinders in half.


Not only can I not see into them up on the counter, it is very awkward and almost impossible to pour evenly with my hands up that high. The holder stand that my husband made increases the height by another few inches, too.

I did put mine on a lower surface for pouring. A double-stack of some storage tubs in my soap room was the perfect height for me. The bonus was the cleanable surface for the inevitable drips.


----------



## ShirleyHailstock

Hi,

I've been away from the forum, busy with family and holidays. But I really want to make some more soap. I've been watching videos to re-familiarize myself with the process. I'm going to make the olive oil soak because I also cook a lot and need it for removing smells from my hands.

With family here for Thanksgiving and weddings, they each with home with a bar. I also made lotion bars for a baby shower. 30 bars and the question I asked about shipping worked out fine. The bars arrived unharmed and my college roommate said they were the center of attention.

Happy 2023!


----------



## Ford

Getting ready, to teach a good friend how to make soap.  Was able to get most supplies at the $ Store. Keeping it simple,  basic trinity with oo, co, lard.


----------



## AliOop

To start off the New Year with a clean slate, yesterday I straightened up and reorganized my soap room, and today I washed soapy dishes. I also used this great tip from this video by the Soap Gal (start at 2:36) to use the dregs in mica containers to create colored salts (for decorating bath bombs or making bath soaks, etc.).

I wish I had seen this sooner, since I consolidated duplicates and threw out six or seven mica containers about a month ago. Oh well. I managed to salvage a sole mica container, and now I have some crazy pink salts.  Hopefully some of you may benefit from this tip before tossing out used mica containers.


----------



## basti

Today has been me frantically getting things ready for my mp shop to reopen. I closed it after the USPS Christmas deadline to just completely avoid the "omg I need this bar of soap by Christmas" rush and to spend my days not worrying about getting packages shipped out.

Last minute packaging... photo editing... spilled an entire bottle of fragrance oil over myself... googled how to get fragrance oil out of x surface... cleaned x surface...  

Not quite soapy thing but I'm planning on testing out some syndopour and making a lotion bar tonight. Yes, just one. I'm sure I'll be an addict soon, but I want to see how it goes before I commit. 

If I didn't have a NY dinner tonight, I'd maybe sit down and make some cold process since I haven't had time. But once the initial burst of orders is shipped off, I'll finally have some free time. Maybe see what the new monthly challenge is, since I think I'm eligible now


----------



## dmcgee5034

AliOop said:


> Here is a sneak peak of the soaps in the cylinder molds and stand that my DH made for me a few years back:
> View attachment 70230



…. promptly heads over to my DH to show off what @AliOop DH made her… possibly with a claim that all DHs of soap makers should be making them one 

Love the sweet set up!  Counter height and holds your molds steady - awesome!


----------



## dmcgee5034

KiwiMoose said:


> Oh - I will never use those condiment bottles.  I use two funnels - one longer, and one with a cut off funnel.  I start the pour with the longer funnel resting on top of the tube, with the metal rod going up through the centre of it.  then pour my alternating colours down that.  Once I get near the top, I switch it out for the  shorter funnel so i can fill to the top.  My tubes are 35cm long but i usually fill to just 30cm ( about a foot).


Funnel!  That’s brilliant, @KiwiMoose - I’m going to give that a swirl next time.


----------



## dmcgee5034

basti said:


> Last minute packaging... photo editing... spilled an entire bottle of fragrance oil over myself... googled how to get fragrance oil out of x surface... cleaned x surface...


 @basti! what did you do to clean that up?  Oh my gosh!


----------



## dmcgee5034

Made a batch of soap today and used my new KD-8000 scale!  Game changer being able to set it to not auto turn off on me!  I think I’m getting more efficient in the whole process - less mess, less dishes and less overall time.  Woooo Hooooo!


----------



## AliOop

dmcgee5034 said:


> …. promptly heads over to my DH to show off what @AliOop DH made her… possibly with a claim that all DHs of soap makers should be making them one
> 
> Love the sweet set up!  Counter height and holds your molds steady - awesome!


Oh yes, I happen to have a DH who is very supportive of my soaping, not just because it benefits his skin so much, but because he loves to see me have fun.

Just to clarify, the holder is only about 14" tall. That's because the ABS molds he cut for me were originally 24" high, per my request. That put the tops of the molds about 28" high when sitting in the holder - perfect height from the floor for me to pour into them comfortably.  But that was before I realized that making two 24" cylinders of soap was waaaaay too much... so he cut the cylinders down to 12" high. So the pic you see of the 12" cylinders inside the holder next to my counter is a little deceiving. The holder is actually sitting on top of two storage tubs that I stacked to get to the height I wanted for comfortable pouring. I hope that makes sense?

Anyway, YES, I highly recommend having something to hold your cylinder molds steady while you pour. If I didn't have my handy wood holder, I'd use a 5 gal bucket with some towels stuffed in them to keep the tubes upright.


----------



## basti

dmcgee5034 said:


> @basti! what did you do to clean that up?  Oh my gosh!



Had to change my clothes, wipe the table & floor, and then do my best to blot the FO out of the upholstered chair I sit on while soaping. Threw a towel down over the seat and then continued working. I'll clean it a bit more thoroughly later.

On the bright side, it was a dupe FO of one of my favorite BBW smells ever (Fresh Picked Apple) so my house smells great. Just sad I don't get to use it like planned


----------



## dmcgee5034

AliOop said:


> Oh yes, I happen to have a DH who is very supportive of my soaping, not just because it benefits his skin so much, but because he loves to see me have fun.
> 
> Just to clarify, the holder is only about 14" tall. That's because the ABS molds he cut for me were originally 24" high, per my request. That put the tops of the molds about 28" high when sitting in the holder - perfect height from the floor for me to pour into them comfortably.  But that was before I realized that making two 24" cylinders of soap was waaaaay too much... so he cut the cylinders down to 12" high. So the pic you see of the 12" cylinders inside the holder next to my counter is a little deceiving. The holder is actually sitting on top of two storage tubs that I stacked to get to the height I wanted for comfortable pouring. I hope that makes sense?
> 
> Anyway, YES, I highly recommend having something to hold your cylinder molds steady while you pour. If I didn't have my handy wood holder, I'd use a 5 gal bucket with some towels stuffed in them to keep the tubes upright.


Soooo helpful - glad you read my mind and knew I wanted more details


----------



## Zing

ShirleyHailstock said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been away from the forum, busy with family and holidays. But I really want to make some more soap. I've been watching videos to re-familiarize myself with the process. I'm going to make the olive oil soak because I also cook a lot and need it for removing smells from my hands.
> 
> With family here for Thanksgiving and weddings, they each with home with a bar. I also made lotion bars for a baby shower. 30 bars and the question I asked about shipping worked out fine. The bars arrived unharmed and my college roommate said they were the center of attention.
> 
> Happy 2023!


There she is!!!


----------



## VikingChick

Yesterday we finally were able to get together with my husband’s side of the family. I got my 12yo niece a M&P soap kit, which she thought was pretty cool! I also told her to look at YT if she wants to see some ideas for swirling. I proudly opened up the rabbit hole for another new maker!


----------



## Blue1969

Made my first attempt at a laundry/ dishwash soap today. Holding thumbs it turns out nice.


----------



## Zing

Blue1969 said:


> Made my first attempt at a laundry/ dishwash soap today. Holding thumbs it turns out nice.


Good for you!  Mrs. Zing has made it several years now. I like that we use less packaging.


----------



## dmcgee5034

Cut a batch of soap and took some pics posted at:





						dmcgee5034 CP GMS soapy photo gallery
					

I don’t usually line mine, but my recipe is high in saturated fats, low in water, and always gels (those pipes are great insulators, and so is the wood holder/stand). If mine stick at all, I put them in the freezer for an hour, then set them on the counter for five minutes. After that, a firm...




					www.soapmakingforum.com
				




I also made my first masterbatch of fats for my next 3 batches of soap. Thanks to @DeeAnna for the guidance! 





						Masterbatching fats | Soapy Stuff
					

Classic Bells restores antique sleigh bells and manufactures bell home decor. Wholesale. Retail.




					classicbells.com


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I had to work most of the day, but managed to get a few photos posted for this month’s SMF Soap Challenge.  If you haven’t heard of these challenges, read on!  The SMF challenges are a great way to enhance your soap making skills and get questions answered in a supportive learning environment. You can read about this month’s challenge, here:

https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/january-2023-smf-challenge-–-pick-a-color-any-color.89571/
This thread lists all of the challenges over the years and provides links to the tutorials that go with each monthly challenge:






						SMF Soap Challenges  ... across the years
					

Our SMF soapmaking challenges have been running for over three years.  As always, they are hosted by members of this forum and the contestants receive no prize for their winning entries ... except, perhaps, for the adulation of their peers.  This is a look back, across history, at the...




					www.soapmakingforum.com


----------



## Catscankim

I have been working on my blog/website as my soapy thing. Its not published yet as I am still setting things up, which could take a while, but I finally found an outlet to just write stuff as I get a few blog posts under my belt. By the time I get this web-building done, my blog portion will look like I have been around for years LOL

And I guess now that I am delving deeper into this web building, I am realizing that the basic set up isn't set up for a shop. Sure it has product pages etc in the template, but when I made a dummy page for sales, I realized....well, where do they view carts and check out etc. (like shopify), so I found out that requires a plug in and an upgrade to incorporate the actual sales portion. That will come later I guess as I get other stuff, like pictures, sorted out. 

I really need to start focusing on taking nice pictures of my soap. I spent a good chunk of my day yesterday browsing through other soap sellers websites just to get a feel for what draws your attention, and what looks nice and clean.... and I see a lot of them that have "photography" that are just stock photos, and I know they are stock photos because I saved a bunch of them from different stock sites to try to replicate, or at least draw ideas for my own pictures of my own soaps because I am photographically challenged. I'm over here like "cheaters" lol. Or we can give them the benefit of the doubt that the are the original photographers of the stock photos, probably not.

I am now finding that I no longer really like my logo that my sister made for me as I now see it plastered all over every page I make. Its just not the look I am going for, as proud of my logo as I was two years ago.

I took the logo over to photoshop to use the dropper to get the color # to use on my website, and was like "bingo!" I hate the color now that I have a swatch of it. I might like the logo more if it was a little more muted I guess. I don't know if I want to rebrand, or just change colors. It's not like I really had a brand per se since I mostly just sell to friends etc, so it wouldn't completely shock anybody if I changed the logo.

It is slow going, but a learning experience. And I am having fun with it with no immediate great expectation of getting rich quick lol.


----------



## KiwiMoose

I used one of my new fragrance oils - Bird of paradise: A calming, tropical blend of sweet strawberries, pomegranate, sweet vanilla and coconut milk with undertones of lily of the valley and jasmine. Here's the top:



Will cut it tomorrow.


----------



## Relle

KiwiMoose said:


> I used one of my new fragrance oils - Bird of paradise: A calming, tropical blend of sweet strawberries, pomegranate, sweet vanilla and coconut milk with undertones of lily of the valley and jasmine. Here's the top:
> View attachment 70292
> 
> Will cut it tomorrow.


Love the soap look, but can't imagine those scents going with the name, strelitzias don't have any perfume, so somebody made all that up.


----------



## VikingChick

Beautiful, @KiwiMoose!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Relle said:


> Love the soap look, but can't imagine those scents going with the name, strelitzias don't have any perfume, so somebody made all that up.


Yes, exactly- but the scent matches the ‘vibe’ of the flower for sure.
@VikingChick - see my new thread about this disappointing soap :-(


----------



## dmcgee5034

KiwiMoose said:


> I used one of my new fragrance oils - Bird of paradise: A calming, tropical blend of sweet strawberries, pomegranate, sweet vanilla and coconut milk with undertones of lily of the valley and jasmine. Here's the top:
> View attachment 70292
> 
> Will cut it tomorrow.


Love the colors and the swirl and the scent sounds lovely…. Now off to see your update about it….


----------



## Blue1969

Laundry soap working wonderful on stains! Know they are only a few days old, but could not wait to try it. Also made little hearts to use for some Valentines soaps and some mini moon embeds I want to try for a "spaced-out" soap.  Really difficult being back at work AND soaping.


----------



## Catscankim

KiwiMoose said:


> Yes, exactly- but the scent matches the ‘vibe’ of the flower for sure.
> @VikingChick - see my new thread about this disappointing soap :-(


I looked for it. I give, where is your thread located? LOL


----------



## KiwiMoose

@Catscankim  in the lye-based forum.  It's called Grrrrr - spotty soap or something like that.


----------



## Vicki C

Not today but Tuesday found me a “salad shooter” for grinding up old soap at Savers - AND got the senior 30% discount.  I see why they stopped making these, they are super dangerous (this one is anyway) but they really do the trick. Recycled some semi failed wood soap to make cedar, patchouli, amyris, frankincense, and lavender soap (“stashed” from EO calc). Looks and smells great.


----------



## Nicolesica

Using some lovely succulent molds, I made a desert-themed soap on Jan 1. Unfortunately, my gold mica lines between the CP layers aren’t as visible as I’d like, and the MP goats milk cacti are sweating like crazy. 
Anyone know why M&P does that, or how to prevent it? I don’t usually use it, but I’ve got about 35 lbs I inherited that I’m trying to use up. Thing is, when my CP soaps are fine, the M&P embeds are sweating like a gambler in church.


----------



## VikingChick

@Nicolesica Those are so cute! I have those same succulent molds - thanks for the idea of another way to use them.

I don’t know a lot about M&P soap, but my understanding is that the added glycerin is drawing moisture from the air (someone please correct me if I’m wrong). Shrink wrapping or placing them in an airtight bag or container should help.


----------



## Nicolesica

VikingChick said:


> @Nicolesica Those are so cute! I have those same succulent molds - thanks for the idea of another way to use them.
> 
> I don’t know a lot about M&P soap, but my understanding is that the added glycerin is drawing moisture from the air (someone please correct me if I’m wrong). Shrink wrapping or placing them in an airtight bag or container should help.


Ah crap.. the bottom portion is CP so no shrink wrap yet. Bah!


----------



## AliOop

@Nicolesica “sweating like a gambler in church” 

They do make a no-sweat M&P base, but apparently that is not what you have. You could try using a dehumidifier, having a fan blow on them, or putting some small silica packets nearby. Good luck - the soaps are sure cute!


----------



## Cindy D.

Nicolesica said:


> Using some lovely succulent molds, I made a desert-themed soap on Jan 1. Unfortunately, my gold mica lines between the CP layers aren’t as visible as I’d like, and the MP goats milk cacti are sweating like crazy.
> Anyone know why M&P does that, or how to prevent it? I don’t usually use it, but I’ve got about 35 lbs I inherited that I’m trying to use up. Thing is, when my CP soaps are fine, the M&P embeds are sweating like a gambler in church.


Wow, they are beautiful! I wonder if you could tilt them so the sweat runs off, on a cloth or something else that would absorb the water.

Drew a sketch of what I'd like to try to do for the January soap challenge...if I make enough comments in time...


----------



## Nicolesica

Cindy D. said:


> Wow, they are beautiful! I wonder if you could tilt them so the sweat runs off, on a cloth or something else that would absorb the water.


Hmmm… that’s a good idea. I think I might try that! Thank you, @Cindy D. !



AliOop said:


> @Nicolesica “sweating like a gambler in church”
> 
> They do make a no-sweat M&P base, but apparently that is not what you have. You could try using a dehumidifier, having a fan blow on them, or putting some small silica packets nearby. Good luck - the soaps are sure cute!


I’m also going to try the silica packets. I have a few really large ones, so maybe if I gently place them on top…


----------



## Cindy D.

Nicolesica said:


> Hmmm… that’s a good idea. I think I might try that! Thank you, @Cindy D. !


YW, hope it works they are so pretty!


----------



## Nicolesica

Cindy D. said:


> YW, hope it works they are so pretty!


Thank you! I’m happy with them. Hopefully they’ll be cured by February for the humane society fundraiser. I think they should bring in a fair amount for them


----------



## Cindy D.

Nicolesica said:


> Thank you! I’m happy with them. Hopefully they’ll be cured by February for the humane society fundraiser. I think they should bring in a fair amount for them


What a wonderful use for them!


----------



## Nicolesica

Cindy D. said:


> What a wonderful use for them!


Thank you so much, Cindy! I’d love to send you one if you’re in the US? My treat


----------



## Cindy D.

Nicolesica said:


> Thank you so much, Cindy! I’d love to send you one if you’re in the US? My treat


That's so sweet.. We're unscented, otherwise I'd say sure.



Nicolesica said:


> Thank you so much, Cindy! I’d love to send you one if you’re in the US? My treat


Where did you find the molds?


----------



## Nicolesica

Cindy D. said:


> Where did you find the molds?


Amazon, believe it or not. The Goats milk M&P was inherited, but Amazon has some really great prices on the molds.


----------



## CLMP

Well today is the day I'm getting all my soap stuff back out.(I had to pack it away during the holidays) I'm ready to start soaping again. Also trying to come up with a plan to incorporate my style of soap into the new soaping challenge for January.  It will be my first time in the challenge, my first time mixing colors, and my first time doing some kind of swirl.  I haven't decided yet what kind of swirl I'm going to try but will be researching how to do this the next few days!  I just wanted to thank everyone once again for all your help HAPPY SOAPING!!!


----------



## Cindy D.

Nicolesica said:


> Amazon, believe it or not. The Goats milk M&P was inherited, but Amazon has some really great prices on the molds.


Ok, thanks!


----------



## Catscankim

Just now I made solid dish soap that I intend to sell. The smell is Frangipani and Jasmine from NS. I got it on a black friday sale. Half of me wanted to see what frangipani is perceived to smell like to the rest of the world, but I grow frangipani and I can't smell anything. Maybe its just my nose.

This scent is really nice, but I guess too flowery for me. But I think it might be nice as a dish soap...wash your dishes and smell up the house LOL.

It did rice on me a bit, but remember it is a 100% coconut oil soap, so its a rodeo just getting the scent into the pot. I made the mistake of giving it a zing with the stick blender to get it blended. I think that's what did it, but it was mild ricing, and only happened on my last two cavity pours. 100% not concerned about it. In a regular bar recipe I am sure the FO would have been fine.

I think I will probably use that as my NS review for my $1. They should give me $2 for reviewing it on here too LOL

I am expecting my delivery tomorrow of the exact ramekins that my last customer ordered for her dish soap. They are really cute. The soaps from the cavity molds just fit in them so perfectly. Plus this time I will be able to get good pictures of them.


----------



## Relle

Cindy D. said:


> Drew a sketch of what I'd like to try to do for the January soap challenge...if I make enough comments in time...


Please read rules regarding the soap challenge, you are not eligible to participate.





						January 2023 SMF Challenge – Pick a Color, Any Color
					

Happy New Year and welcome to the January 2023 SMF Soap Challenge. This month’s challenge is to create a monochromatic soap based on one color, using white, grey and black to make at least one tint, one tone and one shade of the color. I’m using color theory terminology and will explain more...




					www.soapmakingforum.com


----------



## KiwiMoose

Nicolesica said:


> are sweating like a gambler in church.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Relle said:


> Please read rules regarding the soap challenge, you are not eligible to participate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> January 2023 SMF Challenge – Pick a Color, Any Color
> 
> 
> Happy New Year and welcome to the January 2023 SMF Soap Challenge. This month’s challenge is to create a monochromatic soap based on one color, using white, grey and black to make at least one tint, one tone and one shade of the color. I’m using color theory terminology and will explain more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.soapmakingforum.com


Thanks for the reminder @Relle 

As an additional reminder for members who do not have enough posts at the time the challenge thread is posted: Although you are not allowed to enter a soap in the entry thread, you may post a photo of any soaps you make following the challenge rules in the general challenge thread.


----------



## Blue1969

Used stain stick on my ooooold gloves that my wife wanted to throw away because ahe cant get then clean - super impressed!


----------



## Catscankim

Waiting for my lye solution and oils to cool before I make my monochrome soap for this month's challenge. It is a one and done challenge entry because I am finding it hard to do anything that involves a timeline anymore LOL. So what ever comes of this soap, it is my entry.

I also looked up a bunch of yt videos for ideas, and I found a lot of really bad videos LOL. OCD alert before you watch unknown/unfamiliar soapers out there.

I am actually basing my entry soap on one of the yt videos that I watched. I thought it was a gradient or monchrome soap that I could try to mimic. As it turns out, it was probably just bad lighting. Don't get me wrong, I am terrible at photography. At least I got an inspiration from it because I was wracking my brain. This was one of the better videos I watched.


----------



## basti

I have made TWO soaps today.







That's the power of having the house to myself 

I made a beer soap with embeds in it, so today was step 2 for that soap. Then tonight, after my stick blender bell was nice and dry again, I made another one. The batter on this one had such a beautiful consistency. So smooth


----------



## KiwiMoose

basti said:


> That's the power of having the house to myself


I love that power!


----------



## Paulie

My lye water is cooling, CO is in the microwave waiting to be heated. Making a 100% CO with a 20%SF BB Island Coconut is my scent, putting in the silicone flower molds. Additions are SG and Kaolin Clay. Not stickblending this batch, just going to whisk it to a light trace so I have nice bottoms whisking took too long, SB for just a couple of minutes. Yay, in the molds now.


----------



## dmcgee5034

Woo hoo, made my January soap challenge today. I’m happy with it now, let’s hope the colors stay true and cut does it justice. 
Side note, I loved having my oils all batched out and weighed in soap making portions. Game changer! 



Nicolesica said:


> Using some lovely succulent molds, I made a desert-themed soap on Jan 1. Unfortunately, my gold mica lines between the CP layers aren’t as visible as I’d like, and the MP goats milk cacti are sweating like crazy.
> Anyone know why M&P does that, or how to prevent it? I don’t usually use it, but I’ve got about 35 lbs I inherited that I’m trying to use up. Thing is, when my CP soaps are fine, the M&P embeds are sweating like a gambler in church.


Soooooo cute, @Nicolesica!


----------



## Nicolesica

dmcgee5034 said:


> Soooooo cute, @Nicolesica!


Awe, thank you! That made me happy


----------



## Ford

Hi everyone.....
Some pics from my friends first soap. 



Everything went well. He measures and weighs paint daily. So the scale was not an issue. One minor mold adjustment. Was it. Everything else went as planned. Took forever to set. No stick used. I was not there for the cut. Cannot wait to see it. He lives 2 hours away. We've been best friends for 57 years now.


----------



## Blue1969

Spent the weekend purifying tallow. Not the nicest job, but around here it is very cheap - and it makes beautifull white soaps. Terrible time waste waiting for it to cool while it is loadshedding in South Africa, but nou ja. Been dwiddling with making some heart shaped molds to use for embeds in a valentines soap. Founs toilet rolls work the best. Just waiting for tallow to set, then I am goimg to try the modified toilet rolls.


----------



## VikingChick

Did my first attempt at the January challenge. It’s only 5 hours old, and it’s everything I can do to refrain from cutting it NOW!


----------



## dmcgee5034

VikingChick said:


> Did my first attempt at the January challenge. It’s only 5 hours old, and it’s everything I can do to refrain from cutting it NOW!


Oh em gee, right?!?  @VikingChick, I keep walking in and looking at mine and then forcing myself to walk away - LOL


----------



## Zing

Ford said:


> Hi everyone.....
> Some pics from my friends first soap.
> View attachment 70341
> View attachment 70342
> 
> Everything went well. He measures and weighs paint daily. So the scale was not an issue. One minor mold adjustment. Was it. Everything else went as planned. Took forever to set. No stick used. I was not there for the cut. Cannot wait to see it. He lives 2 hours away. We've been best friends for 57 years now.


Hmmm.  "Friend" or enabler?


----------



## Paulie

Made ZNSC with CO and Castor Oil in in my BB 18 bar mold. Used BB Made to Measure Type, this is for my wonderful hubby. I told him he owes me $126 . He said it looks pukey..., Added some blue mica, will see what it looks like when I unmold it. I should've used TD then added the blue to
swirl.

Turned out pretty. Should've known with the high olive oil and the addition of CO it would be creamy lol. Still in the molds, rainy here so too tacky to remove yet. Took one bar off and it stuck a little, gonna wait till it is harder.


----------



## Misschief

I made a Golden Milk soap today, using my basic recipe with turmeric infused olive oil and almond milk. I'm looking forward to the cut. I just hope I didn't use too much turmeric. As soon as as the lye hit the oils and milk, it turned BRIGHT orange. It's still pretty bright, almost 6 hours later.


----------



## Paulie

Blue1969 said:


> Spent the weekend purifying tallow. Not the nicest job, but around here it is very cheap - and it makes beautifull white soaps. Terrible time waste waiting for it to cool while it is loadshedding in South Africa, but nou ja. Been dwiddling with making some heart shaped molds to use for embeds in a valentines soap. Founs toilet rolls work the best. Just waiting for tallow to set, then I am goimg to try the modified toilet rolls.


Love your heart mold! Always fun to be able to use what we already have. Great idea to use toilet rolls for soap samples too. Hmmm, you gave me an idea. 



Misschief said:


> I made a Golden Milk soap today, using my basic recipe with turmeric infused olive oil and almond milk. I'm looking forward to the cut. I just hope I didn't use too much turmeric. As soon as as the lye hit the oils and milk, it turned BRIGHT orange. It's still pretty bright, almost 6 hours later.


Please post a photo, sounds like it's going to be a beautiful soap.


----------



## Blue1969

Misschief said:


> I made a Golden Milk soap today, using my basic recipe with turmeric infused olive oil and almond milk. I'm looking forward to the cut. I just hope I didn't use too much turmeric. As soon as as the lye hit the oils and milk, it turned BRIGHT orange. It's still pretty bright, almost 6 hours later.


Does the turmeric dye washcloths or skin when you use the soap? It sounds very interesting. Cant wait to see it!


----------



## dmcgee5034

Misschief said:


> I made a Golden Milk soap today, using my basic recipe with turmeric infused olive oil and almond milk. I'm looking forward to the cut. I just hope I didn't use too much turmeric. As soon as as the lye hit the oils and milk, it turned BRIGHT orange. It's still pretty bright, almost 6 hours later.


Ohhhh, that sounds awesome @Misschief!  I hope you post pics!


----------



## Misschief

Blue1969 said:


> Does the turmeric dye washcloths or skin when you use the soap? It sounds very interesting. Cant wait to see it!


We shall see.


----------



## Soaped

Blue1969 said:


> Spent the weekend purifying tallow. Not the nicest job, but around here it is very cheap - and it makes beautifull white soaps. Terrible time waste waiting for it to cool while it is loadshedding in South Africa, but nou ja. Been dwiddling with making some heart shaped molds to use for embeds in a valentines soap. Founs toilet rolls work the best. Just waiting for tallow to set, then I am goimg to try the modified toilet rolls.
> 
> I love the idea of using the cardboard rolls! I think I will
> Give that a try! Thanks for the idea


----------



## JoyfulSudz

Finally got around to making laundry detergent out of a batch of "oops soap" that was lye heavy because I'd forgotten to add one of the oils.  

Years ago I switched to liquid detergent because the powders sometimes left residue on my clothes, so I was pleased this batch didn't  do that. Worked great and didn't have to toss the "oops soap"!


----------



## Paulie

JoyfulSudz said:


> Finally got around to making laundry detergent out of a batch of "oops soap" that was lye heavy because I'd forgotten to add one of the oils.
> 
> Years ago I switched to liquid detergent because the powders sometimes left residue on my clothes, so I was pleased this batch didn't  do that. Worked great and didn't have to toss the "oops soap"!


Great recycling. I love it when we can save a soap gone wrong. No waste of our time and materials. Good job


----------



## Nicolesica

JoyfulSudz said:


> Finally got around to making laundry detergent out of a batch of "oops soap" that was lye heavy because I'd forgotten to add one of the oils.
> 
> Years ago I switched to liquid detergent because the powders sometimes left residue on my clothes, so I was pleased this batch didn't  do that. Worked great and didn't have to toss the "oops soap"!


I have never done this yet, but would love to try. I have lots of oopsie soaps. 

Do you have a recipe you can share?


----------



## JoyfulSudz

I used Soap Queen's recipe:








						Natural Laundry Soap + Natural Dryer Sheet Recipe - Soap Queen
					

Learn how to make laundry soap and natural dryer sheets using natural ingredients in this easy to follow tutorial.




					www.soapqueen.com
				




I got about 40 blocks of soap from the recipe.


----------



## Paulie

A couple of friends want me to teach them to make soap! We are going to do CO, OO Pomace and Castor Oil. I'm excited. Since I don't sell, I thought why not. Then they can get rid of their store bought soap lol.


----------

